# ~ * ~ July Beach Bumps ~ * ~



## DragonMummy

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/beachballbanner.gif

Born Too Suddenly, Too Soon. Never Forgotten - Evan Alexander 20/5/11-27/5/11 :angel:

Our first July Beach Bump Baby - Charlie Steven Marsh Born 16/03/11 :angel:




*Couldn't Wait To Meet Mummy:*
Stucknthecity - Charles Donley Craig - 4th April - 1.6 lb :baby:


*~28th June~*
Foxforce (Claire) :yellow:
Doodlepants (Maria) :pink:

*~30th June~*
Dragonmummy (Lindsay) :pink:
Britt11 (Catherine) :pink:
Annamumof2 :blue:
Clareabell :pink:
SugarBeth :pink:
00andrea00 :yellow:
Chocoholic123 :blue:

*~1st July~*
Toria09 :yellow:
samirakhan :blue:
Elli21 :pink:
Butterfly25 :blue:
Weezie123

*~2nd July~*
pinktrifle :blue:
phoebe

*~3rd July~*
Blue_bear :blue:
Misstrouble19 :blue:
Caity88 :pink:

*~4th July~* 
freckles09 :yellow:
BabyBG :pink:
My4thmiracle :yellow:

*~5th July~*
aussiemum :pink:
Sianyld :blue:
dan-o :blue:
kstone3 :blue:
Teacake <3 :blue:


*~6th July~*
Treykid3 :blue:
Welshwarriors :yellow:
Apen2009
CeeCee2010 :pink:
Hopefulheath :pink:
BlueViolet :pink:

*~7th July~*
Sharique42 (Karen) :pink:
XSunshineMumX :pink:
MrsPOP (laura) :pink: 
Celine  :pink:
Worriedk 
LetsTryAgain :blue:

*~8th July~*
jojosmami :blue:
absabdjbs :pink:
sparklexox 
addy23 :blue:
nikkip

*~9th July~*
Tor81 :yellow:
fifi-folle :yellow:

*~10th July~*
Starry Night :blue:
Catgirl :blue:
CLH_X3 

*~11th July~*
Jenni4 (Jennifer) :yellow:
gw76 :baby:
special_kala :pink:
Mum2miller :pink:
stucknthecity :baby:
electricfeel
mummySS :yellow:

*~12th July~*
MrsWez :blue: 
Tinkerbellxxx :pink:

*~13th July~*
Bournefree

*~14th July~*
lilyanne :pink:
mum2millsxx :pink:
Honesty :pink:
curlew :blue:
aries5486 :blue:



*~15th July~*
Samzi :pink:
LittleSpy :pink:
Welshbean
Firerabbit666 :pink:
pinky01 :blue:
melissasbump :yellow:
caz_hills  :yellow:

*~16th July~*
4sndsgrt :pink:
JLFKJS :pink:
Hann12 :yellow:

*~17th July~*
sparky32
Kitten
Aaisrie :blue:
Libra Mariah :pink:
T8ty :yellow:


*~18th July~*
Sherri81 :blue:
kelzyboo :angel:
ashnbump :blue:
Babyfever02 :pink:
Palmergirl :yellow:

*~19th July~*
emzeebob :blue:
amand_a :blue:

*~20th July~*
Kiddo

*~21st July~*
RebeccaR19 :blue:
xKatie Tx :blue:

*~22nd July~*
nkbapbt :pink: 
topazicatzbet (Beth)  :blue:
Squeeker :yellow:
LaLaBelle :pink:
vixiepoo :pink:
Delish

*~23rd July~*
Smallmcfry
MandyV
babyH

*~24th July~*
jaydalee :blue:
Barbles :blue:
LEW32 :pink:
Rducky
kazb25
jennybean18

*~25th July~*
babydreams06
37andtrying

*~26th July~*
coral11680 :pink:
Chloebaybee :blue:
SamiraNChris

*~27th July~*
ESS
sleepwelllee :blue:
SiBelle

*~28th July~*
Clever.Name :blue:
Mummy2BeShamz :blue:

*~29th July~*
Julymom2be :pink:
tidyroom

*~30th July~*
HotChillies
TaNasha :pink:

*~31th July~*
gem_x :pink:


13 x :yellow: 36 x :blue: 39 x :pink:

BEACH BUMPS GRADUATES THREAD!


If you would like to be added to the list or have your dates amended or a stork added, please drop me a pm and I'll update for you. x

To add the "Beach Bumps" sparkly banner, paste this img code onto your signature:


PHP:

[IMG]https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/beachballbanner.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks for starting this thread Razcox! 

Hopefully more imaginative people than me can come up with a name! 

Fairybabe xx


----------



## Razcox

LOL its a tough one! Its US independance day on the 4th so maybe we can think of something to do with that?? In the November one we picked sparkles based on bonfire night.

Off to google . . .


----------



## babezone

lol yup il leave it for sum1 with brains too x


----------



## Razcox

Ok so here are a few:

July stars and stripes
July Fireworks
July belle's (For the liberty bell)
July Cherries (or Cherry pips for Mr Washington)

What else happend in July?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

July Fireflies
July Lillies
Waterbabies of July
July Kickers
July Bunnies (based on Bugs Bunny's phrase being patented on July 5)
July Sunbeams

Lurking from April babies, but I thought I'd throw in some suggestions


----------



## Razcox

Thanks for the help! On a different track about birthstones and stuff 

July Rubies
July Larks (for the larkspur flower)
July water lillies


----------



## foxforce

Hi :wave:

trying to think of some names, I'm not the most imaginative person but it's middle of summer so there has to be lots of lovely names lets think . . . . . 

July Summer Love Bugs

Liking July Cherries 

Hmm this is really hard ....

Battle of the Somme happened in July but thats too depressing lol seems nothing much happened in July


----------



## Razcox

There is a Japanese festival based on making wishes so 

July Wishes

or there is Bastille day, the closed season for deer in England LOL but that seems to be it! So what could we do with that little lot?


----------



## foxforce

July Wishes is nice I like that.... I went down line of the birth stone which is a Ruby for July but couldn't come up with a name other than July's Ruby's lol


----------



## foxforce

July Jewel's ?
July Junior's ?


----------



## Annamumof2

July Fever?
Blooming July?
Bumpy fall?


----------



## foxforce

We'll have to have a vote/poll once we can get together a short list


----------



## Razcox

yeah we can maybe pick the top 5-6 and vote when we get a few more ladies. We are just the eadger beavers! :rofl:


----------



## Fairybabe

I like July love bugs! Call me soppy and sentimental...


----------



## Fairybabe

PS anyone else feeling sick and tired already?


----------



## Annamumof2

Fairybabe said:


> PS anyone else feeling sick and tired already?

i have just posted up my journal if you want to read it hun.. and yes i have been


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies,

Just popping in im in June buds at the moment but may change with my scan later on as im june 28th.

was just looking into the Ruby for you have a read of this... sorry it long....

The ruby is considered to be the most powerful gem in the universe, and is associated with many astral signs. To own a ruby is said to have contentment and peace. Placed under a pillow the ruby may ward off bad dreams. Ruby rings should be worn on the left hand so as to receive the life force and have protection. Given as a gift, the ruby is a symbol of friendship and love. The ruby is also the symbol of vitality and royalty.

The Ruby is filled with love. It also helps sexual love to be more passionate. Persons lacking in self-love should have and mediate on the Ruby. It also gives the courage to be best potential that a person has.

It sounds good to me for your July babies :)


----------



## foxforce

Thats great info lolley, I personally love the name Ruby too. All very positive! 
Just need some more July Beans in here to help decide


----------



## Razcox

The love bugs is nice but i am sure there is the feb love bugs so we dont want a name the same as them realy . . . 

Lolly thanks for the info hun xx


----------



## cola pops

How about July Beach Babies? Sorry, just called in from April Sweet Peas to wish you all a Happy and Healthy 9 Months xxx


----------



## Razcox

Beach babies is quite cute too! Or maybe July beach bumps? Another thing to consider is what would make a good banner with a nice image on it too.

Oh and to answer another question yes i do feel a bit iffy! This morning i was very rough and felt so sick now its settled into heartburn and i have back ache as well. I suffer from insomnia and i am not a good sleeper but the last few nights i have been out like a light come 11pm, not normal for me at all.


----------



## Razcox

Thought of another one - July Kittens as summer is kitten season here.


----------



## Annamumof2

Razcox said:


> Thought of another one - July Kittens as summer is kitten season here.

oh i like that one.. my knick name is kitten from my husband


----------



## Razcox

Annamumof2 said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Thought of another one - July Kittens as summer is kitten season here.
> 
> oh i like that one.. my knick name is kitten from my husbandClick to expand...

We could make such a cute banner with it as well . . .

Where are the other ladies due in July? There has to be a few more now . . . . We cant be the only ones who test early, come on POAS addicts :)


----------



## foxforce

Hey ladies :wave; 

I think I like July Beach Bumps or Beach Babies 

How you guys doing? 

It is a bit quiet in here we will have to spread word in first tri! I'll post a message see if we can attract some more peeps!


----------



## Fairybabe

Yeah, there must be lots who are just getting/have got their BFPs out there! 

Like the beach babes idea too. Ruby is cool too. 

Was sooooooo exhausted fri eve, and am sleeping so hard. I seem to get most queasy in the evenings. And just generally knackered! Loving it all though. As i think they are good signs. Not much change on the boobage yet. Thank goodness. 

Right. LAzy sunday evening for me.

Fairy xx


----------



## Weezie123

This is my first post, please can I join in? I'm due in july :happydance:


----------



## foxforce

Hi Weezie - Congrats on your BFP :dance: when did you find out? Welcome to BnB :hugs:

Hi Fairy - I'm not finding sleeping so easy just like last time actually! Waking up to wee and heartburn borthing me too, gaviscon is coming to bed with me tonight! Had a day of feeling a little lightheaded today, all positive symptoms ... so we on the same level there :D Loving what symptoms we ca get!


----------



## Weezie123

Hey foxforce I found out on wednesday 11dpo so excited but a little nervous as it's my first and will not be relaxed until I can see it! 

Well done everyone.

I have been lightheaded, needing to wee all the time, tender boobs, stomach grumbling loads- my doctor said metabolism increases to the rate it would if you were having a jog so to eat a bit more for the first 12 weeks as development is so dramatic during these early days of development.


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome Weezie! Congrats to you for your BFP!! Hopefully there will soon be lots more girls joining to boost our numbers!

Fairy xx


----------



## Razcox

Welcome Weezie and congrates on the :bfp: !

Been very tired here and sleeping well which is not normal for me as i am a terrible sleeper. My tummy seems to have two states at the moment starving or queasy with nothing in between. Been taking it easy today though watching films and playing games, i know next week at work is going to make me tired so will use the weekends to rest. Calling the doctor tomorrow so will update once we have seen them.


----------



## Weezie123

Well actually had a faint pos on the tues but DH didn't believe it until we did a clear blue digital on weds!


----------



## Weezie123

Thanks razcox and fairybabe, I definitely feel well and truly welcomed now


----------



## Weezie123

What about the July joyfuls don't know if that makes sense but I'm sure we are joyful!:happydance:


----------



## foxforce

Excellent weezie exciting stuff huh?!? 

I find I have to eat little and often, if I eat too much I feel so sick and like Razcox if I eat nothing I feel sick also. I'm just lazy about waiting for dh to get home from work then it'll be footy time and a chilling evening. Got some days off together this week which will be nice.

Dr's in the morning so will update you tomorrow on how that goes.


----------



## Weezie123

I'll be interested to see why the Dr says. Luckily I'm not feeling sick yet but on the other hand it's always nice to have an extra symptom!


----------



## Razcox

If this is your 1st pregnacy then the dr will say well done see you in 8 weeks LOL! They dont do much now in early pregnacy at all . . .


----------



## Fairybabe

Foxforce and Razcox, good luck at the docs tomorrow! I've booked to see mine on a week on Tues. Given what happened last time, am gonna request i have hcg bloods drawn in week 6, 48hrs apart, so i can check all is well there. And i would like a scan in week 8. Lost my last at 10wks 3days, so no way am i gonn wait that long to see if things are ok. They refused to scan me cos it was a sunday (!!!!) and so i never found out how far along baby had developed. Let's hope the NHS obliges!!! If not, my mum has offered to pay for a private scan at 8 weeks. 

How about Joyful July Babes? Or July bundles of Joy. 

Feeling joyful here at the mo!

Fairy xx


----------



## Razcox

foxforce said:


> Excellent weezie exciting stuff huh?!?
> 
> I find I have to eat little and often, if I eat too much I feel so sick and like Razcox if I eat nothing I feel sick also. I'm just lazy about waiting for dh to get home from work then it'll be footy time and a chilling evening. Got some days off together this week which will be nice.
> 
> Dr's in the morning so will update you tomorrow on how that goes.

Good luck hun! Hoping my dr will be a bit more understanding as i have had 2 MC's now the EPU said i can have an early scan this time so will be pushing for that. I'm afraid the last 2 years have made me lose my faith a bit in GP's :growlmad:


----------



## Weezie123

Hope your visits all go ok.

My Dr was nice as she didn't make me feel I was wasting her time even though she was unsure why the receptionist had booked me in so early! just told me to take folic acid, foods to avoid and to come back in 4 wks to see her to book in for first scan. She seemed more excited than me which was nice.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, can I join?
I got my bfp recently and am due either June 30th or July 1st but I definitely have more in common with the July thread than the June thread as we are all so similar in time frame.
So my story is a bit crazy, we have been trying for 15 months, paid for IVF- was set to start next cycle and got a completely natural bfp. :hugs: Still in shock but so happy. :hugs:

I dont have many symptoms but today I woke up with an upset stomach and maybe a tiny touch of nausea. I am constipated too..:blush:

Congrats to all of you on your bfps!!

I like July Beach babes because it sounds so fun and positive, like looking forward to summer :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Weezie, are you in the UK or USA (or elsewhere?)


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats and welcome Brit11! That's so great your BFP snuck in before the IVF! WHat a lovely surprise! 

July beach babes sounds good too. 

Fairy xx


----------



## Weezie123

Hi Brit11, that's wonderful.

Fairybabe I'm in the Uk I will try and add that to my profile!


----------



## MilosMommy7

wow! congrats ladies! :D


----------



## MommyWishes4

Could I join? I haven't been to my doctors (have to wait until December 14th!), but I figure I'll be due June 30th or first week of July.


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome Mummywishes4! Congrats on the bfp! We got them on the same day! 

Fairy xx


----------



## Britt11

MommyWishes4 said:


> Could I join? I haven't been to my doctors (have to wait until December 14th!), but I figure I'll be due June 30th or first week of July.

welcome Mommy! We are exactly the same amount along :thumbup:
I have technically June 30th for EDD if I go by O date but hey you never know right...might be early July too.
any symptoms yet?


----------



## MommyWishes4

Britt11 said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> Could I join? I haven't been to my doctors (have to wait until December 14th!), but I figure I'll be due June 30th or first week of July.
> 
> welcome Mommy! We are exactly the same amount along :thumbup:
> I have technically June 30th for EDD if I go by O date but hey you never know right...might be early July too.
> any symptoms yet?Click to expand...

 I have quite a bit of morning sickness. What convinced me to test this month (the first month in 4 months that I was going to not test!) was when I went to the grocery store, I got really sick and couldn't look at any of the food. It's only gotten worse since then!

I'm also terribly tired (averaging at least one nap a day!) and have backaches. It's going to be so hard to wait to see what's going on until my appointment in mid-December!


----------



## butterfly25

Hello All. I would like to join. I am due July 1st, I got my :bfp: this moring, at 11 dpo. I'm totally shocked and I will test in the morning to make sure its still the same. 

Here's a little about me. I'm 30, married to my high school sweethear for 9 yrs but together for 15. This will be baby #3. I have a 7 yr old girl, 5 yr old boy and just two months ago we decided to go for our last one. 
I'm so excited I can't stand it. My best friend is preggo about 12 weeks with #2 and we were wanting to be preggo together really bad. 

I think I actually may have this baby in June cause I tend to go early, but well see. My hubbies bday is in june, right with fathers day so that may be neat. 

Love to have some new buddies, thanks for having me. :)


----------



## JCsquaredd

Hello everyone! I just wanted to pop in and say "hi" before I go to bed (exhausted much?). I got my first :bfp: this morning with a FRER and just now got another bfp with a target brand test. I'm 9dpo today and according to an app on my phone EDD is July 8th. This is baby #1. I work part-time as a bank teller and am going to school for my Master's of Social Work. DH is a Sergant in the Marine Corps. 

I'm so excited to be joining this group! This is not at all how I thought today would go!


----------



## Razcox

Welcome to all the new ladies and huge congrates on the :bfp:'s Wishing you a very H & H 8 months ahead xxxx


----------



## Worriedk

Hi, can I join you? I got a very early bfp. Af due Tuesday but got bfp Saturday night! Didn't believe it so I have done 3 more hpts and a digital and every one is bfp and digital says 1-2 weeks. So so nervous but getting excited. Don't know when to go to dr as I know it's very early days. Had a D&c beginning august for miscarriage. Really hoping this one sticks and grows! Sorry for rambling on so much. It's just good to have somewhere like this where you can talk openly 
Congrats and hood luck to all of you who have got you bfp!
Ps, my due date is around 5th July!
X


----------



## Weezie123

Congrats everyone and worriedk we have the same due date!


----------



## Razcox

Getting quite a few ladies on here now, maybe we should start to narrow down the ideas for the team name and start a poll . . . Will have a look one my break and sort something out.

How is everyone feeling today?? I POAS again just to check the lines where getting darker (they are :happydance:) and my temp is still nice and high so i am a happy bunny today. Got HB and by poor boobs are very sore today, oh also still have a few dull crampy type pains which send me running to the loo when combined with wetness. :dohh:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

oooo im due July 4th! :D Im loving all the name suggestions!


----------



## foxforce

Hi Britt & Mummywishes & Zoie :wave:

Good to have you here, congrats on your bfp, there is a few of us very close! It varies on my edd depending on what day I actually 'O' on but it's 30th June - 1st July but I think it will be 1st July.

How is everyone today? I have to be in PMA all the time now as I can say I have had a telling off from EPU nurse.... shes told me off for testing all the time and making my self a nervous wreck! But said my gp can refer me for early scan at 7 weeks. My GP won't test my hcg levels, nurse at EPU said that is because it costs over £100 :growlmad: 

So I guess I have to just take it easy for the next few weeks and chill and stay positive, anyone else in the same boat?

Feeling tired, short of breath on exertion and heartburn today.

Nice day out :cool:


----------



## DragonMummy

hi all - mind if i join too? am due 4th July x


----------



## JCsquaredd

Alright everybody... I need a bump buddy!! :happydance: 

I think my favorite title for the group that I've seen so far was "July Rubies," or something to that effect. I'm so uncreative when it comes to things like that. I had the toughest time just thinking of a username and also coming up with a title for my journals. :lol:


----------



## foxforce

Hi Dragon & JC :wave: Congrats to you both H&H 8mth

How are you two doing?

Know how you feel JC as I'm much the same but it's suprising what you can think of when you get going...... when we get a few more peeps, few more suggestions we can get a poll and try decide :D


----------



## DragonMummy

What about July Jellybabies?


----------



## JCsquaredd

foxforce said:


> Hi Dragon & JC :wave: Congrats to you both H&H 8mth
> 
> How are you two doing?
> 
> Know how you feel JC as I'm much the same but it's suprising what you can think of when you get going...... when we get a few more peeps, few more suggestions we can get a poll and try decide :D

I'm doing okay. I've had a pesky headache since yesterday and I'm starving but I can't find anything to eat that doesn't sound totally repulsive. :shrug:

I couldn't sleep from the combination of the headache, hunger, and excitement! I was anxious about testing again this morning, afraid that yesterdays tests had been a fluke. I tested again this morning at 5:30 (bfp still, yay! :happydance:) and have been up since.:wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

jc i know what you mean - i got a faint bfp at 8dpo and knew it was real. until the next morning when hovering in the loo with a test stick :rofl:

suddenly peeing was the scariest thing ever!!


----------



## Razcox

Oh dear hun you got your knuckles wrapped there didnt you! Still at least they dont think there is anything to worry about which is good.

I admit i am a POAS addict as well and did one today just to check the line was darker, i cant help it! Called the doctors and got me in for thursday when i will be nearly 5 weeks so should be able to arrange a scan in a couple of weeks :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

I have one booked for 11th november as I am a LTTTC'er and this is a clomid baby and I had a MC in April so am apparently high risk. Suspect its more that they are protecting their investment but whatever it is, I am glad to get the scan.


----------



## Razcox

Well will see what my doctors say but the EPU said i could have an early scan this time so i am going to be a pushy bitch if thats what it takes to get it. Failing that i will ring the EPU and arrange it with them.

ETA - There is already the Jan Jellybeans so we cant really have one to similar to them . . .


----------



## Worriedk

Hi foxforce! 
I know how you feel! it is so so difficult! I have done a total of 5 tests from saturday night and i am now panicing because none are getting darker! I am hoping to get a scan at 7 weeks or so but havent even been to my dr yet and wont be able to get an appointment til next week! The only symptom i have at the minute is tiredness but that could be to do with the amount i have been working! When did your symptoms start? Im sooooo worried cos i dont have any!!!
Good luch and try to stay relaxed! easier said than done though!
xo


----------



## xMissxZoiex

i like July Fireflies :) just because i love the song fireflies :haha:


----------



## Razcox

I think so far my faves are:

July Fireflies
July Kittens
July Beach bumps/buddies
July belle's 
July Larks

Another one i thought of was July strawberries, they are red and make you think of summer . . .


----------



## xMissxZoiex

oooo i like July Beach Bumps toooo lol


----------



## DragonMummy

I like July Fireflies too and July Beach Bumps - am not a cat person so really not down with July Kittens! :rofl:


Hey Zoie - congrats! Didn't realise you'd got yours as well! x


----------



## Worriedk

my fav so far is july beach bumps!


----------



## Razcox

Shall i start a poll then or shall we wait for a few more ladies first?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

DragonMummy said:


> I like July Fireflies too and July Beach Bumps - am not a cat person so really not down with July Kittens! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Hey Zoie - congrats! Didn't realise you'd got yours as well! x

Yeh :D ive been getting pos for a few days now but only decided this morning that it was a :bfp: lol

Raz - Are you making a list of everyones EDDs? xx


----------



## Razcox

I will do when we have a name sorted as i will start a new thread (if i am feeling brave that is, if not someone else may have to start it!!)


----------



## Fairybabe

Oh my word! I was only on here last night, and between now and then all these new girls joining! Welcme everyone!!! Yay! This thread is gonna be great. 

Got up this morn and felt soooo sicky, as soon as i ate a cracker i was fine tho. Temp dipped a bit this morn, but it had been climbing higher and higher last 3 days, yesterday was 36.85 and i was feeling ill with a sore throat. Today it's back to 36.65 which is still decently high, i hope. Not sure how long i'll keep temping for. What are the rest of you doing?

I like July Fireflies or Beach Babes/bumps. Reckon we have enough ladies now to decide.

Hey, Raz, great idea if you put a list in your first post of all the ladies who join and EDDs. Mine is 2nd July. There's lots of us really close togehter, which is awesome. 

I'm so hungry but i just don't know what i want to eat. Nothign looks good really. 

Have a good day everyone.

Fairy xx


----------



## Razcox

I am still temping as it makes me feel better! My temps were very high yesterday at 37.27 but i felt a bit under the weather yesterday today they are still higher then they have been but a bit more normal at 37.12 so if they go down again tomorrow i wont be worried as long as they stay above 37.0. 

Will start a poll then of the few popular ones so far.


----------



## Razcox

Ok so here is the voting thread:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/445580-vote-july-group-name.html


----------



## Britt11

xMissxZoiex said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> I like July Fireflies too and July Beach Bumps - am not a cat person so really not down with July Kittens! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Hey Zoie - congrats! Didn't realise you'd got yours as well! x
> 
> Yeh :D ive been getting pos for a few days now but only decided this morning that it was a :bfp: lol
> 
> Raz - Are you making a list of everyones EDDs? xxClick to expand...

OMG I just realized you got your bfp!! well done!! its been a long time coming for you as well, so huge congrats

nice to see you on this DM :hugs:

Hope all you ladies are doing well.

I did another FRER today to see how everything is progressing and test line is double as dark as the control line, so quite pleased :hugs:

I like July Beach babes...but anything like that is good


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Britt, Congratulations to you too!!! :D


----------



## butterfly25

I like this thread...it's nice having so many people doing this together. I'm so excited to have people to do this with and talk about symptoms. 
I'm not feeling sick at all. I'm actually hungry! I ate great yesteday and again today so far. But i'm sure its foing to hit me soon. Yuck...I don't want the sickness to start.


----------



## DragonMummy

I have a little bit of almost constant nausea, tiredness to the point of narcolepsy and today's thing is bloating. My stomach actually looks about 16 weeks....


----------



## Britt11

butterfly25 said:


> I like this thread...it's nice having so many people doing this together. I'm so excited to have people to do this with and talk about symptoms.
> I'm not feeling sick at all. I'm actually hungry! I ate great yesteday and again today so far. But i'm sure its foing to hit me soon. Yuck...I don't want the sickness to start.

hey we are almost the exact same way along and I have no symptoms really either, mind you was not feeling great at the gym today...lol

Moved up a box in my ticker :hugs: and got a 2-3 weeks on a CB digi today but those tests are stressful! they really are not an exact science, going to put that away now and not worry about the 3+

first doctors apt tomorrow and DM I get my early scan on Nov 10th!
:hugs:

I really like this thread as well :)


----------



## DragonMummy

woo day before me!!!


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> woo day before me!!!

I know how exciting.
I cant believe how early you got your bfp...wonder how many are in there? :blush:

how are you feeling? 

cheers,


----------



## DragonMummy

yes i've wondered that too, especially since the bfp i got in April didn't show til 14dpo and one day late. my tummy is just so bloated as well, i look like i have a bump! i've had waves of nausea since 6dpo and i've been really tired. my boobs started hurting a little bit today but not significantly. and the bloating started today, 

what about you?


----------



## Britt11

yeah not too much really.
I had a headache and thick head lol...sort of feeling this morning. Have been quite tired but also have insomnia at 4or 5am every morning. Not really tired today though. Oh and I was run down with a sore throat and nasal issues, but that seems to be going away too.
Boobs are not really sore, I had shooting pains in the beginning...now sometimes at the sides but nothing really.
Honestly I was expecting to have a lot more with what you read....if I didnt keep taking tests I would wonder if I was or not... ha ha
I think 6 weeks its suppose to hit in more
lots to look forward to

I showed DH the test today and he was like I thought the first test was sufficient...lol, men :)


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: mine is the same!


yes I seemed to get more "symptoms" on the cycles without a bfp which is interesting. I have also had a bit of insomnia but i can never sleep when i have something on my mind. Having mad dreams too.


----------



## Razcox

LOL one test - NEVER! I did another digi this morning because i am totally paranoid about this pregnacy. I got a 1-2 at 4+1 and today i got a 2-3 at 4+4 i know its prob a waste of money but it just made me feel so much better. gonna wait until 5+3 and then will get another so i can see the 3+ on one :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, I'm also (hopefully) going to be a July mummy! Hope to meet you all soon x


----------



## JCsquaredd

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies, I'm also (hopefully) going to be a July mummy! Hope to meet you all soon x

Congrats!! You're just 1 day ahead of me!! H&H 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Wow JC and DanO, you got your BFPs super early! Hmmm....more than one in there? ! 

Happy and healthy 9 months to you both.

Fairy xx


----------



## Razcox

Congrates all! Looks like July is going to be a busy month :happydance:

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Fairybabe

Feeling surprisingly good, but just a bit tired Raz. Lots of creamy cm! (TMI sorry!) and my temp shot up to 37, though have got a cough and cold, so not sure if it's due to the fact that i was restless and moving around a lot. 

Queasiness seems to have eased a little. 

And DH informed me he thinks my boobs have grown! He is pleased about this. They never fully deflated after last time and my normal bras were a little snug anyway, so now i've resorted to putting on the preggo bras i bought last time. Except they are a bit big still. I'm between sizes! But knowing i'll grow into them soon, I'm not buying any more! 

Hope everyone else is feeling lots of reassuring symptoms!

Fairy xx


----------



## foxforce

Hi everyone

Raz - great news on digi test, I have one more but saving it for the 3+
Nice one for sorting the poll

Fairy - got me thinking on the more than one baby mentioning what you said to JC and Dan, as I got my bfp as early too :shock: Hmm prob not but I do have family history of twins . . . 

Feelin bit bloated today, back ache, really groggy first thing like I was starting with a cold, managaed to sleep better last night

Looking like 'Beach Bumps' is winning at the moment.....


----------



## butterfly25

foxforce said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Raz - great news on digi test, I have one more but saving it for the 3+
> Nice one for sorting the poll
> 
> Fairy - got me thinking on the more than one baby mentioning what you said to JC and Dan, as I got my bfp as early too :shock: Hmm prob not but I do have family history of twins . . .
> 
> Feelin bit bloated today, back ache, really groggy first thing like I was starting with a cold, managaed to sleep better last night
> 
> Looking like 'Beach Bumps' is winning at the moment.....

Hi, what does the 3+ mean. I am not an expert at this stuff yet and I little confused.


----------



## butterfly25

HI ladies, 

Today is the first day I feel kind of sick. I jsut ate breakfast and now i'm quezzy. Last night I did have a little indigestion. I hate the symptoms but I love whats causing them. :)


----------



## JCsquaredd

Fairybabe said:


> Wow JC and DanO, you got your BFPs super early! Hmmm....more than one in there? !
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you both.
> 
> Fairy xx

Ohmygosh Fairy! You must be reading my mind. Fraternal twins don't "run in my family".. except that I have a fraternal twin sister. Eeep!


----------



## JCsquaredd

Feeling OK today! Not as queasy as I felt yesterday. Definitely bloated and feeling a little.. "backed up." :lol: Throat is still dry and scratchy, sore ta-tas, and wish I could spend the entire day :sleep:. But hey, I'll take any symptom I can get! :thumbup:

I'm feeling kind of insecure. I got two bfps on Sunday (9dpo) and one yesterday morning (10dpo) but I'm still afraid it's not real! I have on FRER left so hopefully I can last until tomorrow morning.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Razcox

Glad you have some nice symptoms going on there foxforce :happydance:

I just nearly had a heart attack on the loo at work! Seems they have changed the TP to a recycled type stuff, good for the environment but not good for my heart . . It seems lots of CM makes some of the fibers go a off white brown colour. So i wiped saw that and had a right panic. Bit of investigation showed everything was ok though Phew!

It looks like we are going to be the July Beach Bumps so started thinking of banner and found some lovely beach scenes like the one below:

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTCdTTU1crl25SlQreN9DzWAyeauhPz-Nl3ApLQAwAvVccHq3k&t=1&usg=__7c9SFY3-9GbZZg_ANWfoG52ZmxE=

And thought we could do something with a beach ball to that combines the two images, found this one too which is cool

https://kidipede.net/scienceforkids/math/geometry/pictures/beachball.jpg

LOL ok so i am bored at work and had a play for a couple of mins and did this:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/beachball.gif

Hehe i am sure we can do something better though


----------



## MommyWishes4

JCsquaredd said:


> I'm feeling kind of insecure. I got two bfps on Sunday (9dpo) and one yesterday morning (10dpo) but I'm still afraid it's not real! I have on FRER left so hopefully I can last until tomorrow morning.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

 I have been so excited, dreaming about later in the pregnancy and having a baby, and even buying some little things - but when it comes down to it, it still doesn't quite "hit" me yet. I did two tests and waited for this for four months, but even the wait and expecting each month didn't actually prepare me for the feeling of actually being pregnant! I am thoroughly enjoying each day, though. :happydance:


----------



## JCsquaredd

MommyWishes4 said:


> JCsquaredd said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling kind of insecure. I got two bfps on Sunday (9dpo) and one yesterday morning (10dpo) but I'm still afraid it's not real! I have on FRER left so hopefully I can last until tomorrow morning.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I have been so excited, dreaming about later in the pregnancy and having a baby, and even buying some little things - but when it comes down to it, it still doesn't quite "hit" me yet. I did two tests and waited for this for four months, but even the wait and expecting each month didn't actually prepare me for the feeling of actually being pregnant! I am thoroughly enjoying each day, though. :happydance:Click to expand...

That's great MommyWishes! :thumbup: What things have you bought so far?


----------



## Minniemee

Hi all!! Would like to join the July baby club, we just found out we're pregnant & EDD is July 4th!! I am really excited & loving that I found babyandbump!:thumbup:


----------



## JCsquaredd

Minniemee said:


> Hi all!! Would like to join the July baby club, we just found out we're pregnant & EDD is July 4th!! I am really excited & loving that I found babyandbump!:thumbup:

Congratulations!! H&H 9 months!:hugs:


----------



## MommyWishes4

JCsquaredd said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCsquaredd said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling kind of insecure. I got two bfps on Sunday (9dpo) and one yesterday morning (10dpo) but I'm still afraid it's not real! I have on FRER left so hopefully I can last until tomorrow morning.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I have been so excited, dreaming about later in the pregnancy and having a baby, and even buying some little things - but when it comes down to it, it still doesn't quite "hit" me yet. I did two tests and waited for this for four months, but even the wait and expecting each month didn't actually prepare me for the feeling of actually being pregnant! I am thoroughly enjoying each day, though. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's great MommyWishes! :thumbup: What things have you bought so far?Click to expand...

 I'm trying to find a pregnancy journal, but I'm still in search for it. I'm going to do an online search for it today, because I really want to keep track of everything!

I also bought a pregnancy teddy bear. My entire nursery is decorated in teddy bears (the walls were all ready done when we bought the house, and I fell in love with the theme). My DH and I both still have stuffed animals from back when we were only a few years old, and I wanted to get a teddy bear for my little one that was cuddling with it before birth. It helps me to have something to cuddle throughout the pregnancy as well. :thumbup:

As well as Sea Bands for morning sickness (they work so so) and buckets for...well...when morning sickness really starts to hit. :sick:


----------



## foxforce

butterfly25 said:


> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Raz - great news on digi test, I have one more but saving it for the 3+
> Nice one for sorting the poll
> 
> Fairy - got me thinking on the more than one baby mentioning what you said to JC and Dan, as I got my bfp as early too :shock: Hmm prob not but I do have family history of twins . . .
> 
> Feelin bit bloated today, back ache, really groggy first thing like I was starting with a cold, managaed to sleep better last night
> 
> Looking like 'Beach Bumps' is winning at the moment.....
> 
> Hi, what does the 3+ mean. I am not an expert at this stuff yet and I little confused.Click to expand...

Hi 

3+ referring to the Clearblue Digi with conception indicator, it either says Pregnant 1-2 weeks, 2-3 weeks or 3+ weeks 


Raz - omg bit of relief for you after a fright? Are you ok now? 
My symptoms are good but no sore bbs yet :shrug:
I just literally got a phone call from MW asking if I have chose my place of birth as named two when I called to refer myself, I explained hadn't decided as didn't want to think so far ahead. 

She also said she was arranging my scan for two weeks time :happydance: as I had asked for early scan when booking in :thumbup:

Loving the pics you have done :yipee: Great job! like the ball one as could refer to our bumps?!? 

JC - I tested so much up until I had a telling off from the epu nurse as she said it's stressing me more by doing them so I have chilled especially as last one I got a line as strong as test line and I totally agree with her, I'll prob use my last CB digi next week to see if I get a 3+

Minnie - Hi :wave: and welcome 
how are you doing? have you many symptoms? Have you voted for the thread name you like?


----------



## JCsquaredd

foxforce said:


> JC - I tested so much up until I had a telling off from the epu nurse as she said it's stressing me more by doing them so I have chilled especially as last one I got a line as strong as test line and I totally agree with her, I'll prob use my last CB digi next week to see if I get a 3+

You're so right. I DID actually use my last FRER and got a good positive so now I feel better. But my hands were shaking the whole time because I was so stressed. Now I'm out of tests so there's no more temptation!


----------



## DragonMummy

I still have a stash of ic's - I got a deeply sexual line out of one this morning!

@Raz - LOVE the beach bumps siggy. Could I be cheeky and ask i you could do 2 - a big one and a teeny one, only I have an awful lot of crap in my siggy :rofl:

It looks gorgeous though, thank you very much xxx


----------



## MommyWishes4

My tests didn't make it past the first day. As it was this month, I was down to two (CB digi) and I didn't want to use them. But then after getting my first positive, I wanted to save the other for a few days. Nope, about an hour later that one was also used and I was telling DH that I kinda wanted to get a FRER one, since the digis answers disappear. Mine are just blank now.


----------



## Minniemee

foxforce said:


> butterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Raz - great news on digi test, I have one more but saving it for the 3+
> Nice one for sorting the poll
> 
> Fairy - got me thinking on the more than one baby mentioning what you said to JC and Dan, as I got my bfp as early too :shock: Hmm prob not but I do have family history of twins . . .
> 
> Feelin bit bloated today, back ache, really groggy first thing like I was starting with a cold, managaed to sleep better last night
> 
> Looking like 'Beach Bumps' is winning at the moment.....
> 
> Hi, what does the 3+ mean. I am not an expert at this stuff yet and I little confused.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> 
> 3+ referring to the Clearblue Digi with conception indicator, it either says Pregnant 1-2 weeks, 2-3 weeks or 3+ weeks
> 
> 
> Raz - omg bit of relief for you after a fright? Are you ok now?
> My symptoms are good but no sore bbs yet :shrug:
> I just literally got a phone call from MW asking if I have chose my place of birth as named two when I called to refer myself, I explained hadn't decided as didn't want to think so far ahead.
> 
> She also said she was arranging my scan for two weeks time :happydance: as I had asked for early scan when booking in :thumbup:
> 
> Loving the pics you have done :yipee: Great job! like the ball one as could refer to our bumps?!?
> 
> JC - I tested so much up until I had a telling off from the epu nurse as she said it's stressing me more by doing them so I have chilled especially as last one I got a line as strong as test line and I totally agree with her, I'll prob use my last CB digi next week to see if I get a 3+
> 
> Minnie - Hi :wave: and welcome
> how are you doing? have you many symptoms? Have you voted for the thread name you like?Click to expand...

I'm doing great, thanks for asking Foxforce!!! My preggo nausea has kicked in just a little and some bloating for sure!! Other than that I feel terriffic! I did vote for a thread name, beach bumps is my pick & it looks like it's going to be a winner! Love it!:dance:


----------



## DragonMummy

@fox - let me know when your scan is. Mine is 2 weeks on Thurs - 11th Nov x


----------



## Britt11

MommyWishes4 said:


> My tests didn't make it past the first day. As it was this month, I was down to two (CB digi) and I didn't want to use them. But then after getting my first positive, I wanted to save the other for a few days. Nope, about an hour later that one was also used and I was telling DH that I kinda wanted to get a FRER one, since the digis answers disappear. Mine are just blank now.

Hey Mommy, when are you testing for the 3+? I was thinking at the end of this week maybe... :blush:
girls, I really have no symptoms a bit worried, but I am seeing the doc today so hopefully she will put my mind at ease. I am very bloated though

how is everyone today?
:hugs:


----------



## MommyWishes4

Britt11 said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> My tests didn't make it past the first day. As it was this month, I was down to two (CB digi) and I didn't want to use them. But then after getting my first positive, I wanted to save the other for a few days. Nope, about an hour later that one was also used and I was telling DH that I kinda wanted to get a FRER one, since the digis answers disappear. Mine are just blank now.
> 
> Hey Mommy, when are you testing for the 3+? I was thinking at the end of this week maybe... :blush:Click to expand...

I'm not sure if I am yet. After testing this year about six or seven times and using two this month, my pregnancy test fund is kinda low. lol. I'm also pretty sure by the time I'd get my hands on one, I'd be over the 3+!

I would really like to get some dollar cheapies though (if any dollar store in the area has them - so far, no luck) just so I can have a permanent positive test. 

So far I'm slowly counting down the days until my first doctor's appointment. I know a scan picture would be better than even a positive test!


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies, just wanted to let you know I got back from my dr's apt.
It was pretty uneventful....she had me do a pregnancy test lol...I literally had just gone to the bathroom 20 mins before that but I still managed to get a blarringly positive HPT there :thumbup:
she gave me blood work, and already knows that I am getting an early scan and then she said see you at 12 weeks lol...for your full prenatal apt
she isnt testing my blood HCG level and seems to think everything will go well...gosh I hope so
I meant to ask her about the flu shot but forgot

she did tell me that my insomnia is the pregnancy hormones and should ease up for second trimester

:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

thats a relief... is midnight here and i am burning the oil!


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> thats a relief... is midnight here and i am burning the oil!

lol I know hey DM? I was sooo tired in the beginning, slept like a rock now its the complete opposite...agghh

how are you doing? have you seen your doctor yet?

:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah saw her last friday. i have recently moved house tho so need to register with a new GP so i can be referred to the MW in my area.


----------



## Fairybabe

Ladies,
I'm freaking myself out. Got my BFP at 3wks 5 days, a pale but v there line on my FRER. So today cos am full of cold and feeling grotty, i used FMU to pee on my last FRER test to cheer myself up, cos i expected to see the line looking a whole lot darker. It's not. It's same as last week!! Does this mean things aren't progressing in there? Also, last weds-fri and even saturday i had lots of waves of real nausea, especially in the evenings. This seems to have gone.
So now i am having a major panic that all is not well. 
Opinions please???

Fairy xx


----------



## Razcox

Huge :hugs: hun maybe you just have low levels of hormones or your wee was more dilute for some reason? Sorry i cant offer much advise just support as i would be having a panic as well. Might be worth while posting on the PAL part for more expert advise xxx

Have some more cyber hugs though from me :hug:


----------



## lyndsey37

Hi ladies, congratulations to you all and a very happy and joyful 9 months..... i love the name and slogan you have come up with they are great :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Wow I missed loads yesterday! 

Unfortunately I had spotting & cramping, so had to go to EPU for bloods. Everything seems OK again today though & the bloods were good.

So what are we called then? Are you doing a due date roll call Raz? Have we got a logo yet? 

SO excited!!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Razcox

I have the poll open until the 1st Nov so will start a new thread prob on sunday when i will have the time to do without getting caught!!! Will come up with some nice banners over the weekend as well and see what people think.

Anybody else can have a go too and we can see what we get :)


----------



## dan-o

Where is the poll hun? x

Sorry I cant help with the banners, still learning on photoshop :( xx


----------



## Razcox

The link is here dan o

How you doing today?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/445580-vote-july-group-name.html


----------



## dan-o

Voted! :D

I'm feeling a bit more relaxed today, spotting seems to have stopped :) xx


----------



## Razcox

Thats great news :happydance: When you due at the doctors or have you been?


----------



## dan-o

They had me come in to EPU yesterday for bloods, after I called then to ask about the spotting. 
I'm having a scan there in a couple of weeks to check all is well. 
I'm going to book in with the midwife once I've been for the scan I think.. I don't want to tempt fate!

I'm bypassing my GP's :)

What about you? xx


----------



## Razcox

Going to see GP on thrusday and will see what they do. If they dont offer me the early scan i will call the EPU direct like you have. They said all the time i could have an early scan the next time so i want it! Decided to give the doctors a chance though . . . Will find out tomorrow if this was a mistake!


----------



## new bride

Hi Ladies:wave:

Can I please join you? I'm due on July 3rd, got my :bfp: on the 18th at 11DPO

I've voted on the group name, i like July Fireflies.

I've been very tired, and very hungry but other than that not much difference yet. I've waited to join this group til I actually missed my AF... now I feel its real!

Good Luck everyone x


----------



## Razcox

Welcome aboard New Bride! Congrates on the :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## JCsquaredd

Congrats and welcome New Bride! :wave:


----------



## butterfly25

HI ladies, How is everyone. I'm doing good, but the nausea is setting in. I am hungry but nauseated before and after I eat. But no trowing up so that's good. I am starting to want weird things at weird times of the day...I think its to early to do that, maybe its' just in my head...but I had dinner left over's for breakfast this morning....which is kind of strange for me. I usually have cearel or toast. 

Anyone else starting to do strange things yet? 

How long are you guys waiting to tell people? I have a hard time waiting, but dh wants to wait a while...and I jsut don't know if I can...I think I might even have a hard time waint till thanksgiving and thats actually pretty close. 

I did tell my best friend becuase she's already pregnant(14 wks) and we were really hoping to do this together. so excited that happened. 

I am so excited about my dr appointment on firday, I know they are not going to do much but it's going to be nice to have the confirmation. Plus I don't htink my dh really believes it until a professional tells him its real.


----------



## dan-o

Congrats new bride & welcome! xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome new Bride! Happy and healthy 9 months to you! 

Fairy xx


----------



## JCsquaredd

butterfly25 said:


> HI ladies, How is everyone. I'm doing good, but the nausea is setting in. I am hungry but nauseated before and after I eat. But no trowing up so that's good. I am starting to want weird things at weird times of the day...I think its to early to do that, maybe its' just in my head...but I had dinner left over's for breakfast this morning....which is kind of strange for me. I usually have cearel or toast.
> 
> Anyone else starting to do strange things yet?
> 
> How long are you guys waiting to tell people? I have a hard time waiting, but dh wants to wait a while...and I jsut don't know if I can...I think I might even have a hard time waint till thanksgiving and thats actually pretty close.
> 
> I did tell my best friend becuase she's already pregnant(14 wks) and we were really hoping to do this together. so excited that happened.
> 
> I am so excited about my dr appointment on firday, I know they are not going to do much but it's going to be nice to have the confirmation. Plus I don't htink my dh really believes it until a professional tells him its real.

My goal is to wait until 8 weeks to start telling everyone. I've told two people so far, just my sister and an old co-worker who lives really far away. It's so hard because I want to tell everyone I meet! :haha: I have a doctor's appointment Friday, too! Same thing- not expecting much other than confirmation. :)


----------



## Razcox

We are going to tell my parents this weekend as my DH works over an hour away and i cant drive so my Nan is my in case of emergency person! As this is my 3rd pregnacy if things do go wrong i will really need the support of my family. I will tell work when i have had my early scan i think.


----------



## Fairybabe

We aren't telling anyone til after 12 weeks.
Last time, at 10 weeks we started telling family and friends, only 48hours later to have to contact them again with teh bad news. So this time I just don't want to say anything, other than to my Mum and my closest girlfriend. DH hasn't decided whether to tell anyone his side yet. 

Wish i could press a fast fwd button!!

Fairy xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!
I'm new to the site, have just been given my due date- 2nd July! This is my 2nd pregnancy, I have a 2 and a half year old daughter.
Is anyone else due the 2nd?x


----------



## JCsquaredd

Butterfly- I just noticed we're due the same day and we got our bfps the same day! :)

edit- nevermind! You're a week ahead. :dohh: lol


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi all. Rough as a badger's arse today..... constant nausea.


Anyone else due date 4th July want to be bump buds? Drop me a pm xxx


----------



## enniejennie

Hi Ladies!! I just got my :bfp: this past Saturday! I am 25 DH is 30 this is #2 for us. We are so excited since we have been trying since June 2009. As of right now my EDD is July 2nd. I go to the doctors next wednesday the 3rd to make sure everything is progressing well, since I had a m/c back in August. I hoping this is the sticky bean I have been waiting for!!!

Sticky :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## welshwarriors

Can I join you? I'm Anna, 26 and preggie with #2 - due date 6th july (exactly a month before my son's 2nd birthday)


----------



## Razcox

Welcome ladies and be sure to vote on the name :hi:


----------



## MommyWishes4

welshwarriors said:


> Can I join you? I'm Anna, 26 and preggie with #2 - due date 6th july (exactly a month before my son's 2nd birthday)

 That's my birthday. I'm kinda hoping that LO comes around that time - I think it would be really neat to have our birthdays within a few days of each other. Adds a bit more of closeness, you know?


----------



## enniejennie

Where do we vote on the name?


----------



## Razcox

You can vote on the name here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/445580-vote-july-group-name.html


----------



## foxforce

:sick:Hi :wave: everyone 
Welcome to everyone new too :hugs: :flower:


wooahh 5 pages to read through since yesterday evening, guess everyone's finding there bfp's - october's a lucky month! 

*Ennie the link to vote for thread name: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/445580-vote-july-group-name.html*

Dragon - I'll let you know hopefully get a apointment through by end of week for scan

Raz - I'll have a lil go at a sign but it's years since I did anything like that so no promises :blush:

Tiredness is hitting me now -was asleep for 9pm! :sleep: feel nauseous today and heavy legged


----------



## dan-o

butterfly25 said:


> How long are you guys waiting to tell people? .

I've told my parents the day I got a digi BFP. They were also LTTTC-ers with a history of MC's, so I get great support :flower:

OH will tell his bosses next week when they get back from holiday. Mainly just to pre warn them in case he needs emergency time off again! They have been great about it all over the last couple of years :)

I think he also told his parents, but I'm not sure. 

xxx


----------



## dan-o

Fireflies are catching up beachbumps now!


----------



## welshwarriors

We told my mum and 3 close friends so far and hubby told his boss.


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh Dan-o another clomid bump! :hugs:


----------



## enniejennie

I have told my parents & DH has told his. I have also told my boss becasue of my doctor appt I have to leave work and come back so she had to know. That is it though, after having a m/c in august I do not want to have to explain to a lot people what happened. But I am hopeful that this is the sticky bean I have been waiting for. I will tell everyone else after my 1st trimester.


----------



## dan-o

DragonMummy said:


> oooh Dan-o another clomid bump! :hugs:

:D Go clomid!!!! :yipee:


----------



## MommyWishes4

butterfly25 said:


> How long are you guys waiting to tell people?

 We didn't. We were just overjoyed at finally getting our BFP. After we found out, I told my mother, who told the rest of my family. Dh went to work and told his brother and all of his work buddies - I told my friends and a few days later we told his family. We couldn't wait at all, we were just bursting with excitement!

We had planned to tell everyone at Christmas when I'd be around 12 - 13 weeks. Well, that didn't happen!


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Everybody!! Glad to be joining you!! Just got my :bfp: today....9dpo! My due date is July 11th according to FF. Very excited but scared to change my ticker. DH saw three tests and still doesn't believe me!!


----------



## JCsquaredd

Jenni4 said:


> Hi Everybody!! Glad to be joining you!! Just got my :bfp: today....9dpo! My due date is July 11th according to FF. Very excited but scared to change my ticker. DH saw three tests and still doesn't believe me!!

Congrats dear! I got my bfp at 9dpo, too :) I would try testing in the morning with FMU. :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations Jenni!


----------



## Worriedk

Hi
Congratulations to all the bfp! It's great! I need advice. I'm just over 4 weeks pregnant. I still have no symptoms and worried sick. I had a mc in august. Is it normal at this stage as I know it is still early.
X


----------



## MommyWishes4

Worriedk said:


> Hi
> Congratulations to all the bfp! It's great! I need advice. I'm just over 4 weeks pregnant. I still have no symptoms and worried sick. I had a mc in august. Is it normal at this stage as I know it is still early.
> X

I didn't have a single symptom until 4 weeks, 3 days and I hear it's completely normal for the symptoms to not happen for even a few weeks after. Some never get symptoms. Each pregnancy is different.


----------



## Worriedk

MommyWishes4 said:


> Worriedk said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> Congratulations to all the bfp! It's great! I need advice. I'm just over 4 weeks pregnant. I still have no symptoms and worried sick. I had a mc in august. Is it normal at this stage as I know it is still early.
> X
> 
> I didn't have a single symptom until 4 weeks, 3 days and I hear it's completely normal for the symptoms to not happen for even a few weeks after. Some never get symptoms. Each pregnancy is different.Click to expand...

Thanks so much. That is reassuring. I guess I'm just stressing so much cos of lastt time. Bet when they hit me il wonder y I wanted to be sick etc!lol.
Thanks


----------



## Fairybabe

Enniejennie and doodlepants, we are all due 2nd July!

Worriedk, i totally share your worries. But it seems there are soooo many variable as to how people experience pregancy, especially in the first few months. SOme have their head down the loo from before they get a bfp, some wouldn't know if they were pregs if it weren't for a missed period, some symptoms come and go. You may get some or none. 
Easier said than done to relax tho! 

Hang in there!

Fairy xx


----------



## enniejennie

Fairybabe said:


> Enniejennie and doodlepants, we are all due 2nd July!
> 
> Worriedk, i totally share your worries. But it seems there are soooo many variable as to how people experience pregancy, especially in the first few months. SOme have their head down the loo from before they get a bfp, some wouldn't know if they were pregs if it weren't for a missed period, some symptoms come and go. You may get some or none.
> Easier said than done to relax tho!
> 
> Hang in there!
> 
> Fairy xx

Yeah how exciting!! I am so excited & hoping for a sticky bean!!!! July 2nd would be great because it is my sister's B-day!! 

Sticky :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## Britt11

I share your worries as well ladies, I posted on here a couple days ago- why dont I have any symptoms??!! If it wasnt for the positive pregnancy tests I would have a hard time believing it. Mind you...I am not feeling too hot today, more like heavy head, headache, tired and just blah...but no MS or sore boobs or anything.
are any of you ladies having any stomach twinges? every now and then I get a wierd pulling type feeling in my stomach and this morning I had more of a sharp pain but to the side of my stomach and it only lasted a few seconds.
gosh its hard not to be so paranoid at this stage hey.
Nov 10th cant come soon enough
hugs,


----------



## MommyWishes4

I'm wishing I had a lack of symptoms at the moment like you other girls! I woke up from a nap (I just passed out on the sofa for two hours because I couldn't keep my eyes open) and I suppose I sat up too quickly. Guess who thankfully keeps a bucket by their side?

It came in handy. :dohh:


----------



## Jenni4

JCsquaredd said:


> Jenni4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everybody!! Glad to be joining you!! Just got my :bfp: today....9dpo! My due date is July 11th according to FF. Very excited but scared to change my ticker. DH saw three tests and still doesn't believe me!!
> 
> Congrats dear! I got my bfp at 9dpo, too :) I would try testing in the morning with FMU. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks!! The line is really dark! I tested with a FRER. I don't think he'll believe me until he sees the ultrasound or hears the heartbeat. I have no symptoms, so if it weren't for the test I wouldn't believe it myself!!!:wacko:


----------



## foxforce

Congrats Jenni :dance: H&H 9mths x

My symptoms seem to come and go main symptom being heartburn for me and headache. Milk is the best thing for me for my heartburn relief :thumbup:

Don't stress about lack of symptoms, I believe it was Noodle who posted in Firsts Tri who has just had a scan at 8 weeks?? she has posted her video of her scan and she has no symptoms whatsoever!

How's is everyone else today?


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies :)

I'm getting waves of nausea this morning:sick:, it's really unpleasant, but exciting at the same time, lol!!! :haha:

I also tested again just to make sure they are not getting lighter, my IC was reassuringly dark :) I'm going to get a couple more digi's to check the weeks go up ok. I think I should be on 2-3 by now :flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

omg fox the first thing i go off when I'm pregnant is milk. When I was carrying Harry if I had cereal I would throw it up within 10 minutes - like the whole way through my pregnancy! I eventually settled on strong tea and digestive biscuits as my breakfast of choice!

I did a little IC this morning just to check my line is getting darker. Don't think there's any doubt with this one do you? :rofl:

its made me a bit happier as mine never got that dark last time. 

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01199.jpg


----------



## dan-o

Fab line dragon mummy!!! :yipee:


----------



## welshwarriors

I never had any symptoms with my son until I was about 6 weeks and the morning sickness started but that was the only symptom I ever had really. No sore boobs, funny taste in the mouth or anything along them lines.

This this around I kinda knew I was pregnanct about 5 days before doing the test. I was feeling sick and dizzy all the time and suddenly craved a subway soooooo bad like I did in the 2nd trimester last time.

Happy and Healthy 9 months to all of you xxx


----------



## Razcox

Dragon - That is a lovely dark line!

Foxforce - Aww heartburn i am suffering that alot and its something i only ever get when pregnant. Problem is Renne make me feel sick because they taste awful so i am not sure what to try?

Dan-o - Yeah for sickness LOL, its awful and great all at the same time.

AFM - Well i feel very queasy again today but not as bad as yesterday, instead my HB is awful and my back is killing me. My symptons seem to be stronger earlier on then they where before but i know everything was goinf fine up until about 8 weeks so maybe this bean is a different sex?? Who knows i guess! Got the doctors at 5:30pm and i'm really nervous - I HATE doctors. When i get nervous and scared i do this stupid thing where i get super polite and just sit there smilling like everything is fine . . .


----------



## Razcox

Right for the main thread first page we can have it laid out like other due date threads so for example:

1st July
Razcox ~ Scan date ect here
next person~ Scan date ect here

2nd July
Person here ~ Scan date ect here
next person~ Scan date ect here​
Or we can have it laid out with a ticker for each day as well shown below:

1st July
https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20732;424/st/20110701/dt/5/k/c554/preg.png
Razcox ~ Scan date ect here
next person~ Scan date ect here

2nd July
https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20732;424/st/20110701/dt/5/k/c554/preg.png
Person here ~ Scan date ect here
next person~ Scan date ect here​
That was the first ticker i found so we could get others . . . What do you ladies think?


----------



## welshwarriors

Ooooh I like the ticker idea.....mine is the 6th july x


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, 

I got a BFP on Tuesday :happydance: And the EDD is 2nd July :thumbup:

I was a couple of days but didn't think much of it as my cycles are a bit messed up since coming off the BCP! 

Not had many symptoms apart from a bit of nausea and a bit of back ache. Also have some light cramping too... is this normal?

Rang the doctor and i'm booked in for 16th Nov to go through things. 

Fingers crossed for a sticky bean for me and all you ladies too :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

EDD 4th July here!!

I like the ticker idea but i think the first idea will be simpler - particularly when it comes to update who has had what next july happydance: ). plus the page will be enormous so we won't be able to just scan down it and see who is where.


----------



## dan-o

I agree with dragon mummy, the tickers look fab, but might be lots of hard work for you! xx


----------



## dan-o

Congrats freckles!! xx


----------



## foxforce

Congrats and welcome Freckles :dance: 

Light cramping is normal, all your muscles starting to stretch and get ready.

Dragon - great lines on that hpt! :yipee:

Raz - I think I agree with Dragon the tickers look amazing - love them but could be hard to check through with ease and update :shrug: 

I find gaviscon easier to go down that the chalky tablets but milk eases it as much for me. 

Haven't gone off anything yet just don't fancy coffee as much but can drink it.

Oooh and the bbs bit sore around the edges to touch today


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah my boobs started feeling tender yesterday. it's weird because they are normally killing me from 4dpo until the witch but this cycle nothing until now!


----------



## freckles09

Thanks girls! Am soooo excited! Not told anyone yet and we're going to wait til 12 weeks to tell anyone, apart from our parents who we might tell soon...

This is our first baby so am a bit unsure of things. Can i have a scan before 12 weeks or is it usually at 12 weeks? Also, do i need to contact a midwife yet?! 

Oh and i like the beach bumps name so will go and vote :thumbup:


----------



## foxforce

Hi Freckles 

It depends on where you live and hospital as to when you get your first scan some get it at 8 weeks some 13 weeks 

You do need to contact your midwife, I did it directly or you can go through your dr (it may be different depending on what country your in too)


----------



## freckles09

Thanks for your reply. 

I will see what my doctor says on the 16th Nov about a scan then O:)

I live in England. Will do a search for midwife's on the internet as i don't know of any and can't ask for any recommendations at the moment LOL


----------



## welshwarriors

Waiting for the midwife to ring me back about my booking appointment....maybe spending 2 months back home in Germany wasn't such a good idea after all. lol


----------



## DragonMummy

freckles if you want an early scan its about £100 to get one done privately. Am high risk apparently so I get one anyway but if I hadn't I would have paid the money. x


----------



## welshwarriors

freckles09 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I will see what my doctor says on the 16th Nov about a scan then O:)
> 
> I live in England. Will do a search for midwife's on the internet as i don't know of any and can't ask for any recommendations at the moment LOL

Call your GP and they should be able to tell you with community midwives are for your area and give u a phonenumber or even book you an appointment (I beling to a military medcentre where they can book appointments in the medcentre not sure how civvi do it)


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah pretty much the same - theyre attached to GP's so each surgery has it's own MW. I went to see my GP when I found out with my son and they booked me in straight away to see the MW. Have just moved though so really need to re register....


----------



## freckles09

Thanks for your replies, i'll give my docs a call this arvo to get a MW recommendation. Eeek it's all so exciting :happydance:

Will prob wait for a scan rather than pay privately although i'm impatient LOL


----------



## Razcox

Yeah call the doctors because they have to refer you to the MW, they seem a bit busy in most areas now so alot of people are not getting booking in appoinments until 12-13 weeks its seems!


----------



## DragonMummy

freckles09 said:


> Will prob wait for a scan rather than pay privately although i'm impatient LOL

haha fair enough! I'm a LTTTC'er so I want to see the little darling as soon as I can!


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,
nice line DM :hugs: Its so cool that we are around the same time, couple of LTTTC'rs :)

I am getting a scan at 6w5d and 12w3d, both are booked :happydance:
Gosh I think we will all feel so much better after that first scan hey.

I am 5 weeks today, so exciting. Feeling much better today as I finally slept well last night...yeah

congrats to all the new bfps, looks like a great thread

Hugs,


----------



## freckles09

Random question but i have a hair appointment on Sat to get a full head of highlights... is this safe?

I'm not finding a lot on the internet - lots say it's safe, lots say it isn't!


----------



## foxforce

My hairdresser told me last time I was preg everything but a perm is safe, but I would maybe mention it to hairdresser if your happy to?


----------



## JCsquaredd

freckles09 said:


> Random question but i have a hair appointment on Sat to get a full head of highlights... is this safe?
> 
> I'm not finding a lot on the internet - lots say it's safe, lots say it isn't!

I read recently that it's not recommended within the first trimester.


----------



## JCsquaredd

Freckles:
https://www.babycenter.com/404_is-it-safe-to-color-my-hair-during-pregnancy_3273.bc

It says there's no evidence that hair coloring is unsafe but if you're concerned about it they recommend getting highlights instead of full coloring so I think you're okay!


----------



## DragonMummy

Er..... anyone else got one of these yet?

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01205.jpg


Because I am now a bit worried that I have a litter on board....


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> Er..... anyone else got one of these yet?
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01205.jpg
> 
> 
> Because I am now a bit worried that I have a litter on board....

what the heck????!!!! :shrug: seriously, you have to further along than that DM...ha ha, or yeah maybe triplets??!! I JUST got my 2-3 weeks at 4w4d
I must say I may have a bit of digital test envy.... :blush:

I think in the olden days the hair dye was not as good and not recommended, from what my doc says, its now a bit of a wives tale about the hair dye. If you are concerned, highlights would be the best

:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Bloody hell DM i only got my 2-3 on tuesday! I would bet money on there being two in there . . . 

Feeling very crampy this afternoon which is not helping with the knicker checking! Had a good day yesterday but its all gone to hell today . . . I know the cramps are normal but it makes my heart go into my mouth waiting for them to stop or stay dull.


----------



## freckles09

Thanks for the link. Still not sure what to do. The highlights are foils so not much (if any) will touch the scalp...? 

Don't really want to ask my hairdresser as she is a close friend and we aren't telling people til 12 weeks...


----------



## JCsquaredd

freckles09 said:


> Thanks for the link. Still not sure what to do. The highlights are foils so not much (if any) will touch the scalp...?
> 
> Don't really want to ask my hairdresser as she is a close friend and we aren't telling people til 12 weeks...

When I had highlights with foils I don't think any of the chemicals touched my scalp. I think you should do whatever you feel comfortable with. If you think you'll be worried about it afterwards than maybe just wait until 2nd tri. :hugs:


----------



## butterfly25

hi ladies...I am glade everyone seems to be doing well. I did not sleep well last night. I am a tummy sleeper and I kept rolling to my side cause it was jsut uncomfortable to be on my tummy. I think it's a little early for that, what do you think? 

Freckles09-I think gettting highlights with foil is perfectly safe, like someone said not much if any touches your scalp. 

Are any of your girls in the US? I jsut noticed many of you are elsewhere. 

I'm really excited about my dr appointment tomorrow. I just can't wait for a professional to tell me im actually preggo. I guess then I will finally believe it. :)


----------



## DragonMummy

@ Britt - I'm certain of my dates, confirmed by mega ov pain (suspected i was overstimmed) CBFM, ov test and temp surge. So triplets it is.... Right....


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> @ Britt - I'm certain of my dates, confirmed by mega ov pain (suspected i was overstimmed) CBFM, ov test and temp surge. So triplets it is.... Right....

oh boy...how lovely :hugs: I kind of wanted twins...but I am confident there is only one for me, this was a natural cycle but my mother is a fraternal twin.
I CAN NOT wait for our scans and see how many you have.

do you have crazy intense symptoms?

:hugs:


----------



## welshwarriors

Bloody hell dragonmummy....when I took my digiat 3wks6days I just gt a 2-3wks.


----------



## DragonMummy

well i had nausea from 6dpo and it's been stronger than it was with Harry - I just assumed maybe this one is a girl? And I kind of have a bump already... and I did get this bfp at 8dpo whereas the last one didn't show til 14dpo.... and I am certain i was overstimmed this cycle as my ovaries felt like they were rupturing....


----------



## phoebe

hi ladies x
please may i join u?? glad i found this thread as i have been all at sea since finding out i was pregnant on 25/10/10.......
a bit about myself, this is my 2 time after unfortunately losing at approx 11w on news day. i am an older wanna be mum 2 be. i am currently 5 wks-ish. saw my gp today who has set up my app with midwife at 12w. but i was naughty and swerved the drs and phoned up the diabetic midwife at hosp today and have my 1st app next weds, as a im a type 2 on insulin. tbh i am very scared this time after my mmc. but its good to know others are out there to help talk to and support each other. as for a name i have no idea, but if u all didnt mind i would like to tag along for the ride.
wishing us all a happy and healthy pregnancy.
loads dust and hugs to us all xxxx:dust::hug::dust:


----------



## DragonMummy

hey phoebe, I'm pregnant after MC as well. Don't be scared. My theory is that if you fear the worst and the worst happens then you will be no less devastated than if you'd had a positive outlook. So I'm positive. Does that make sense? xxxx


----------



## phoebe

DragonMummy said:


> hey phoebe, I'm pregnant after MC as well. Don't be scared. My theory is that if you fear the worst and the worst happens then you will be no less devastated than if you'd had a positive outlook. So I'm positive. Does that make sense? xxxx

hi dragon, yes that does thanks. maybe i should just try and relax and go with the flow. thanks hun and good luck with ur little bean xxxx:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

thanks - you too hun xxxx


----------



## dan-o

DragonMummy said:


> Er..... anyone else got one of these yet?
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01205.jpg
> 
> 
> Because I am now a bit worried that I have a litter on board....

OMG!!! Twins??!!! Did you have follicle tracking this cycle? :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

no but i felt like i was being abused by a gynecologist armed only with knitting needles when i ovulated so i was quite sure i overstimmed......


----------



## dan-o

Wow looks like it was an extra lucky month for LTTTC and TTCAL combined!

:dust:Sticky beans all round!:dust:


----------



## DragonMummy

about bloody time :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

DragonMummy said:


> no but i felt like i was being abused by a gynecologist armed only with knitting needles when i ovulated so i was quite sure i overstimmed......

PMSL @ knitting needles!!! :rofl: 
I must admit mine was mega painful too, but I did have follicle tracking. 
I deffo ov'd two eggs, possibly 3 :shock:

I'm gonna pee on a digi again soon I think!


----------



## Jenni4

Hi! hope you are all doing well today! I must say that I can't remember feeling this nervous last time around. I think it's just because I had no clue what was going on. now I think I'm thinking about this too much wondering..oh maybe i shouldn't have tested so early...blah blah blah what if something goes wrong....blah blah blah. I just found out yesterday and i am bursting to tell people but I'm only 10dpo! Last time I didn't even find out until after i missed my period. But that ended well....she is now four :flower: anyway....just thought I'd share my thoughts....at least I can tell you gals that I'm pregnant...even if it's just a little!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

DO IT!!! You know you want to....


----------



## MommyWishes4

butterfly25 said:


> I am a tummy sleeper and I kept rolling to my side cause it was jsut uncomfortable to be on my tummy. I think it's a little early for that, what do you think?
> 
> Freckles09-I think gettting highlights with foil is perfectly safe, like someone said not much if any touches your scalp.
> 
> Are any of your girls in the US? I jsut noticed many of you are elsewhere.

I'm having a hard time sleeping on my stomach too, but that's because my boobs hurt soooo much now! It's like everything, including just sheets, causes stabbing pain. Another reason is it feels like my bladder is always full - I have to go every half hour or so! 

I'm also in the US, but I'm on the East Coast in PA.


----------



## Doodlepants

Worriedk said:


> Hi
> Congratulations to all the bfp! It's great! I need advice. I'm just over 4 weeks pregnant. I still have no symptoms and worried sick. I had a mc in august. Is it normal at this stage as I know it is still early.
> X

Try not to worry too much- I had all sorts going on with my first but I'm 4 weeks 5 days and have no symptoms either! Everyone's different! I also read that sickness etc can be more common from 5+ weeks, but if you don't get sickness or anything I still wouldn't worry. Just try to relax :) Hard I know, I worry too sometimes but there's not much we can do except try to rest :)


----------



## dan-o

DragonMummy said:


> DO IT!!! You know you want to....

I'm got one to pee on in the morning.. nervous it's still gonna say 1-2 tho lol!! :dohh:


----------



## dan-o

MommyWishes4 said:


> butterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> I am a tummy sleeper and I kept rolling to my side cause it was jsut uncomfortable to be on my tummy. I think it's a little early for that, what do you think?
> 
> Freckles09-I think gettting highlights with foil is perfectly safe, like someone said not much if any touches your scalp.
> 
> Are any of your girls in the US? I jsut noticed many of you are elsewhere.
> 
> I'm having a hard time sleeping on my stomach too, but that's because my boobs hurt soooo much now! It's like everything, including just sheets, causes stabbing pain. Another reason is it feels like my bladder is always full - I have to go every half hour or so!
> 
> I'm also in the US, but I'm on the East Coast in PA.Click to expand...


I'm the same, my boobs hurt and my tummy feels uncomfortable if I lie on my front. 
I think it's the bloating.... you gotta love the bloating :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

Jenni4 said:


> Hi! hope you are all doing well today! I must say that I can't remember feeling this nervous last time around. I think it's just because I had no clue what was going on. now I think I'm thinking about this too much wondering..oh maybe i shouldn't have tested so early...blah blah blah what if something goes wrong....blah blah blah. I just found out yesterday and i am bursting to tell people but I'm only 10dpo! Last time I didn't even find out until after i missed my period. But that ended well....she is now four :flower: anyway....just thought I'd share my thoughts....at least I can tell you gals that I'm pregnant...even if it's just a little!!!

Hi! I'm exactly the same! The first time round I had not a care in the world, this time round I'm a wreck! Also bursting to tell people but am trying to wait!


----------



## MommyWishes4

dan-o said:


> I'm the same, my boobs hurt and my tummy feels uncomfortable if I lie on my front.
> I think it's the bloating.... you gotta love the bloating :rofl:

 lol, Oh yes, gotta love the bloating. It's such a weird pressure. I'm used to only having bloating feelings about two days before AF, and then it goes away. Now it's like always having a weird bloated pressure at my stomach - takes some getting used to!


----------



## Doodlepants

dan-o said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> I am a tummy sleeper and I kept rolling to my side cause it was jsut uncomfortable to be on my tummy. I think it's a little early for that, what do you think?
> 
> Freckles09-I think gettting highlights with foil is perfectly safe, like someone said not much if any touches your scalp.
> 
> Are any of your girls in the US? I jsut noticed many of you are elsewhere.
> 
> I'm having a hard time sleeping on my stomach too, but that's because my boobs hurt soooo much now! It's like everything, including just sheets, causes stabbing pain. Another reason is it feels like my bladder is always full - I have to go every half hour or so!
> 
> I'm also in the US, but I'm on the East Coast in PA.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the same, my boobs hurt and my tummy feels uncomfortable if I lie on my front.
> I think it's the bloating.... you gotta love the bloating :rofl:Click to expand...

 I'm having trouble at night too, also a tummy sleeper! Has anyone seen those long pillow thingys?......not sure if it might be too early yet though lol!


----------



## MommyWishes4

Doodlepants said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> I am a tummy sleeper and I kept rolling to my side cause it was jsut uncomfortable to be on my tummy. I think it's a little early for that, what do you think?
> 
> Freckles09-I think gettting highlights with foil is perfectly safe, like someone said not much if any touches your scalp.
> 
> Are any of your girls in the US? I jsut noticed many of you are elsewhere.
> 
> I'm having a hard time sleeping on my stomach too, but that's because my boobs hurt soooo much now! It's like everything, including just sheets, causes stabbing pain. Another reason is it feels like my bladder is always full - I have to go every half hour or so!
> 
> I'm also in the US, but I'm on the East Coast in PA.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the same, my boobs hurt and my tummy feels uncomfortable if I lie on my front.
> I think it's the bloating.... you gotta love the bloating :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having trouble at night too, also a tummy sleeper! Has anyone seen those long pillow thingys?......not sure if it might be too early yet though lol!Click to expand...

On Saturday, I'm going to go to the baby store and pick up a snoogle pregnancy pillow. I hear they work great. I just can't seem to get comfortable in bed and I toss and turn all night - no more tummy sleeping definitely doesn't help, so I'm going to try that. I know it's really early, but I hear it's good for just in general to keep your body in line - it can't hurt!


----------



## Fairybabe

I'll say my goodbyes to this thread now. I'm afraid it's more blood and my cheapie tests have gone negative. 

Wishing the rest of you better luck and that next July you'll meet your happy and healthy LO's. 

Fairy xx


----------



## enniejennie

Fairybabe said:


> I'll say my goodbyes to this thread now. I'm afraid it's more blood and my cheapie tests have gone negative.
> 
> Wishing the rest of you better luck and that next July you'll meet your happy and healthy LO's.
> 
> Fairy xx

I am so sorry Fairy!!! I have started bleeding this afternoon as well. It is light right now and no cramping. I am just sitting at home relaxing with my legs up. I have a doctor's appt tomorrow morning to see what is going on. I hope it is not another m/c!!

Good Luck to you ladies!!


----------



## Britt11

enniejennie said:


> Fairybabe said:
> 
> 
> I'll say my goodbyes to this thread now. I'm afraid it's more blood and my cheapie tests have gone negative.
> 
> Wishing the rest of you better luck and that next July you'll meet your happy and healthy LO's.
> 
> Fairy xx
> 
> I am so sorry Fairy!!! I have started bleeding this afternoon as well. It is light right now and no cramping. I am just sitting at home relaxing with my legs up. I have a doctor's appt tomorrow morning to see what is going on. I hope it is not another m/c!!
> 
> Good Luck to you ladies!!Click to expand...

oh hon, thinking of you, hope all is okay
gosh this first 3 months is scary hey
:hugs:


----------



## Jenni4

enniejennie said:


> Fairybabe said:
> 
> 
> I'll say my goodbyes to this thread now. I'm afraid it's more blood and my cheapie tests have gone negative.
> 
> Wishing the rest of you better luck and that next July you'll meet your happy and healthy LO's.
> 
> Fairy xx
> 
> I am so sorry Fairy!!! I have started bleeding this afternoon as well. It is light right now and no cramping. I am just sitting at home relaxing with my legs up. I have a doctor's appt tomorrow morning to see what is going on. I hope it is not another m/c!!
> 
> Good Luck to you ladies!!Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear that Fairy! This is definitely a very scary time! I wish you all the best...hang in there Jennie....I hope everything is okay.:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Fairybabe said:


> I'll say my goodbyes to this thread now. I'm afraid it's more blood and my cheapie tests have gone negative.
> 
> Wishing the rest of you better luck and that next July you'll meet your happy and healthy LO's.
> 
> Fairy xx

I'm so sorry hun will be thinking of you today xxx :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh Fairy i'm so, so sorry love. Big love to you. Enni I hope bubs sticks x


----------



## Razcox

I know really compared to a few other people day yesterday mine wasnt that bad but i really need to have a wee rant so be warned. 

Went to the doctors last night and it exceeded my expectations of being a waste of time! We walked in and told her everything and she said she couldnt send me for a scan at 6 weeks unless something was wrong, ok thats what i expected. Next she said she didnt want to fill out the paper work and refer me to a midwife as it was too early just in case things go wrong. She then said she wasnt going to set up a scan at 8 weeks yet and to come back in two weeks if i havent MCed . . . . Nothing like a bit of PMA from your doctor huh! DH asked about the low dose asprin (dam i thought he had forgotten about that!) and she didnt even listen to what he was saying as soon as she heard asprin she was like 'no thats bad for, we dont give it to children under 12. If we dont want to put it in there mouth then you putting it in yours will hurt the fetus.' End of appointment and you could tell she wanted us out the door, didnt even bother to work out my EDD. What a waste of time they clearly didnt give a shit.

I was a bit upset and TBH her lack of faith in this pregnacy was enough to stress me out a bit then DH said he wanted me to stop taking the asprin - Cue huge argument over this as i refuse to stop taking it based on that lazy bitches word. We sorted it out and i am still taking it until i talk to the MW later but last night was just awful. *Sigh* why cant i have a nice understanding doctor???


----------



## dan-o

Fairybabe said:


> I'll say my goodbyes to this thread now. I'm afraid it's more blood and my cheapie tests have gone negative.
> 
> Wishing the rest of you better luck and that next July you'll meet your happy and healthy LO's.
> 
> Fairy xx

I'm so sorry Fairy, thinking of you :hugs: xxx

:hug:


----------



## dan-o

enniejennie said:


> Fairybabe said:
> 
> 
> I'll say my goodbyes to this thread now. I'm afraid it's more blood and my cheapie tests have gone negative.
> 
> Wishing the rest of you better luck and that next July you'll meet your happy and healthy LO's.
> 
> Fairy xx
> 
> I am so sorry Fairy!!! I have started bleeding this afternoon as well. It is light right now and no cramping. I am just sitting at home relaxing with my legs up. I have a doctor's appt tomorrow morning to see what is going on. I hope it is not another m/c!!
> 
> Good Luck to you ladies!!Click to expand...

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you hun. The same thing happened to me a few days ago, OH put me on strict bedrest for a couple of days & it seems to have sorted itself out. 

Make sure you take it easy hun, sending lots of :hug:


----------



## dan-o

Razcox said:


> I know really compared to a few other people day yesterday mine wasnt that bad but i really need to have a wee rant so be warned.
> 
> Went to the doctors last night and it exceeded my expectations of being a waste of time! We walked in and told her everything and she said she couldnt send me for a scan at 6 weeks unless something was wrong, ok thats what i expected. Next she said she didnt want to fill out the paper work and refer me to a midwife as it was too early just in case things go wrong. She then said she wasnt going to set up a scan at 8 weeks yet and to come back in two weeks if i havent MCed . . . . Nothing like a bit of PMA from your doctor huh! DH asked about the low dose asprin (dam i thought he had forgotten about that!) and she didnt even listen to what he was saying as soon as she heard asprin she was like 'no thats bad for, we dont give it to children under 12. If we dont want to put it in there mouth then you putting it in yours will hurt the fetus.' End of appointment and you could tell she wanted us out the door, didnt even bother to work out my EDD. What a waste of time they clearly didnt give a shit.
> 
> I was a bit upset and TBH her lack of faith in this pregnacy was enough to stress me out a bit then DH said he wanted me to stop taking the asprin - Cue huge argument over this as i refuse to stop taking it based on that lazy bitches word. We sorted it out and i am still taking it until i talk to the MW later but last night was just awful. *Sigh* why cant i have a nice understanding doctor???

Gosh, that's really crappy hun, especially from a lady doctor. 
I've seen a few horrible GP's like this over the years :hissy:

I know a lady who was prescribed baby asprin by my FS (she had 3 MC's) so it can't be that bad!!! She is also have a sucessful pregnancy this time round!

:hug:


----------



## new bride

Fairy I'm so sorry, I hope you are ok? Ennie FX'd for you x


----------



## welshwarriors

Fairybabe said:


> I'll say my goodbyes to this thread now. I'm afraid it's more blood and my cheapie tests have gone negative.
> 
> Wishing the rest of you better luck and that next July you'll meet your happy and healthy LO's.
> 
> Fairy xx

So sry to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Raz my FS told me to take 75mg enteric coated aspirin once a day to thin my blood and improve uterus lining and blood flow to foetus. I can't advise you what to do obv but that's what I've been told. I am going to take it with my folic acid up to 12 weeks. x


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and your GP sounds like a total f**kwit to me!


----------



## Razcox

Thats what i have been taking since i got my :bfp: and it helps me to feel like i am doing SOMETHING to help. I know i dont have a bleeding disorder and i know it might not do anything to help as i have no diagnoised clotting order either but i am of the thought that it wont hurt and it might help.


----------



## DragonMummy

That's pretty much my theory! You want to know that if the worst DOES happen (God forbid) that you've done everything you can and it just wasn't meant to be, rahter than dwelling on what you could have done.


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, hope you're all ok? I cancelled my hair appointment in the end and will get it done in the second trimester. Am sure it might've been ok but i wouldn't have felt comfortable getting it done.

Have been stressed this morning as have been trying to get Take That tickets LOL. 

Sorry to hear that Razcox - hopw unhelpful of your docs. Must have been horrible leaving there feeling a bit negative. Hope you're ok and fingers crossed for a sticky bean.


----------



## Britt11

Raz, sorry you had such an awful time but please dont let that jerk ruin this exciting time for you. I didnt find my GP negative but just very, "here's your blood work, see you at 12 weeks" lol...
I didnt even tell her I was on baby aspirin but my FS knows. I was suppose to be on baby aspirin for the IVF protocol so I took it this month b/c I wondered if there was something to it. I will continue taking it awhile longer too.


----------



## Britt11

Hey DM, I got my 3+ this morning... :thumbup: I mean I am further along than you but at least I can join you :winkwink: It came up very quickly like within 30 seconds so I'm thinking my levels are pretty high

if it wasnt for that I would still wonder if I'm pregnant, still no symptoms really...except insomnia
how are you feeling?

:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

I ordered my new Digi's to get a 3 + on either over the week end or monday depending on when they arrive.


----------



## dan-o

I got my 2-3 today, can't wait to get a 3+!! :yipee: xx


----------



## Jenni4

I wish I could get some of those tests!! They seem pretty cool! When I was back in the states this summer I just picked up a bunch of FRER's. I've been sneezing a lot....it hurts a bit... I feel like I'm going to cause my little bunch of cells to dislodge and go away....is that weird?? It won't hurt anything to sneeze right? Since i got preggo I've had some cold sypmtoms as well as the insomnia that the rest of you are feeling....I couldn't stop tossing and turning last night!


----------



## butterfly25

Hi ladies, 
I had my appointment today. No scan, scheduled my first can for Nov, 18th, so in three weeks will get to see the little bean. I did have blood work, full panel, and they did the one hour gluclose test. Seems early for that but they said no they do it now since they do all the other blood work. oh and the pap..boy those suck...no fun. 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## foxforce

Hi everyone, another 6 pages to read up on . . . . .

Fairy - So sorry hunni :hugs: :hugs: thinking of you, try stay strong and take care xx :flower:

Ennie - Fx'd for you, take it easy and do nothing but chill! :hugs: xx :flower:

Raz - Wow I thought my dr's appointment was crap :growlmad: try not let it get to you hun, can you see another dr? Have you spoke to your EPU to see if they will scan you early? Explain how stressed you are and there is no support from your dr! 
I never mentioned the aspirin to my crap dr but will mention to mw.

Dragon - woah 3+ :huh: on the positive side great level of hormones! Are you happy having more than one then? I would be :winkwink:

I have my digi in the waiting was thinking of doing next week.... should it show 3+ now? 

I've been so hormonal today biting dh and my dad's head off for the slightest thing :shrug:


----------



## dan-o

I reckon it probably will be 3+ by now foxforce :) xx


----------



## Britt11

Jenni4 said:


> I wish I could get some of those tests!! They seem pretty cool! When I was back in the states this summer I just picked up a bunch of FRER's. I've been sneezing a lot....it hurts a bit... I feel like I'm going to cause my little bunch of cells to dislodge and go away....is that weird?? It won't hurt anything to sneeze right? Since i got preggo I've had some cold sypmtoms as well as the insomnia that the rest of you are feeling....I couldn't stop tossing and turning last night!

Oh my gosh, I Have the WORST insomnia, I wake up in the night and I cant go back to sleep has been awful, I am with you hon.
I am sneezing lots too and major sinsus crap... :)



dan-o said:


> I got my 2-3 today, can't wait to get a 3+!! :yipee: xx

Congratulations hon!! :happydance:



foxforce said:


> Hi everyone, another 6 pages to read up on . . . . .
> 
> Fairy - So sorry hunni :hugs: :hugs: thinking of you, try stay strong and take care xx :flower:
> 
> Ennie - Fx'd for you, take it easy and do nothing but chill! :hugs: xx :flower:
> 
> Raz - Wow I thought my dr's appointment was crap :growlmad: try not let it get to you hun, can you see another dr? Have you spoke to your EPU to see if they will scan you early? Explain how stressed you are and there is no support from your dr!
> I never mentioned the aspirin to my crap dr but will mention to mw.
> 
> Dragon - woah 3+ :huh: on the positive side great level of hormones! Are you happy having more than one then? I would be :winkwink:
> 
> I have my digi in the waiting was thinking of doing next week.... should it show 3+ now?
> 
> I've been so hormonal today biting dh and my dad's head off for the slightest thing :shrug:

It may but dont be worried if it doesnt, they are not an exact science. I waited until 5+1 today and got the 3+ but I wasnt going to be upset if it wasnt there yet. I have officially stopped poas'ng now, thats it for me!!

So I went to get some prenatal blood work and had to a urine sample, and I couldnt provide them enough of a sample lol....all the times I go pee every 30 minutes and than that :dohh:


----------



## foxforce

:rofl: Britt typical huh! 

I think i'll test saturday or sunday but yes the results some get are inconsistant so I won't let it affect me :thumbup:

Mmmm we are just going to pick up a pizza and some pasta for dinner :munch:.... I can be so full one minute then the next I am starving, my body is missing the bit where I'm a little hungry! :wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

@Britt - yeah mine came up immediately as well! Am v excited! My hcg didn't get much over a hundred last time - only just registering a 1-2. So to get a 3+ this early on must be good sign! 

@Dan-o YAY for 2-3!!!!! :happydance:

@Fox - I would be more than happy with twins. I have spent a total of 4.5 years TTC and quite frankly a litter would mean I don't have to do it again!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh I know what you mean Fox - am either bloated and sick or absolutely hank marvin!!!


----------



## dan-o

I'm bloated beyong belief right now.. step away from the ice cream!!! :haha:


----------



## MommyWishes4

foxforce said:


> Mmmm we are just going to pick up a pizza and some pasta for dinner :munch:.... I can be so full one minute then the next I am starving, my body is missing the bit where I'm a little hungry! :wacko:

That's exactly how I feel! Always full, then starving the next minute, and then overly filled after eating about half of my normal portions.


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone.
Sorry to hear fairy's sad news, hearing about all these crappy doctors didn't cheer me up!
Has everyone heard from midwives yet? My doc said she was refferin me on weds but haven't heard anything...I'm 5 weeks tomorrow.
Sooo glad to hear everyone else is battleing the bloat (sorry!) not just me!...I was sooo full 5 mins ago and I'm starving now!
Hope everyone's doing ok :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey doodle - you can't be far from me! xx


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> Hey doodle - you can't be far from me! xx

I'm Midhurst. Where abouts are you?:thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

Just outside Aldershot but I was in Milford near Godalming before, and I work in Guildford x


----------



## MommyWishes4

I may be getting an early u/s appointment!

My first doctor's appointment is currently scheduled for December 14th, since they said they're booked between my 8th - 10th week. But I called them back today and reminded them that I had ovarian cancer three years ago and wanted to see if things should be checked out sooner (I only have one tube and ovary - so if anything goes wrong in there, I lose my last chance). The receptionist said she was going to have my doctor review my history and call me since cancer usually changes things. 

I'm really hoping I get to see LO sooner than 10 weeks!


----------



## JCsquaredd

Hey everybody!
I had my first doctor's appointment today to confirm the pregnancy! :thumbup::happydance: I took another urine test and the nurse said "oh you dont really need to see the result on this right?" (because I had so many positive hpts) and I said "actually..." :haha: 

Now I'm just waiting for my referral to an obgyn to be processed and for my hcg results. :happydance:

Feeling pretty good so far. Fatigued but so far it's been at a very tolerable level, nothing show stopping. I am, however, so freakin' bloated and "backed up" :blush:. I probably look 3 months preggo! 

Hope everyone is well :friends:


----------



## JCsquaredd

foxforce said:


> I can be so full one minute then the next I am starving, my body is missing the bit where I'm a little hungry! :wacko:

I'm right there with you! :dohh:


----------



## Jenni4

I want symptoms too!! I have to say I'm a bit jealous that everyone is bloated!! But I am still a few days behind everyone so maybe my bloat is coming.... finger's crossed...lol...


----------



## foxforce

Morning everyone

I did my clear blue digi this am . . couldn't wait ... Got the 3+ straight away ...phew relief there :thumbup:



Jenni - I'm not bloated hun, it's maybe starting to get a bit but not much at all, I feel like I've lost a bit of weight if anything :wacko:


JC - Glad you had a good appointment

Dragon - Can't blame you hun, I feel happy to take what I have got and I haven't been TTC near as long as you

Doodle - The last time I was pregnant I didn't hear anything until after my mc (8wks) giving me my appointment which would have been at 12 weeks so you may need to wait a little yet, little annoying as you just want to get the ball rolling!

Mommy - Good to hear they will get you in sooner, need that reassurance 

Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?

I'm just chilling dh is working today, we have a wedding next weekend so need to get some bits done.
 



Attached Files:







3+ Test.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Razcox

Yeah for the 3+ foxforce! :happydance: my tests just arrived so i think i will pee on one tomorrow to try for the 3+

Not up to much today here, going to treat ourselves to a subway for lunch and yes i am going to be a big piggy and have a foot long! I love the meatball one ummmmmm. Other then that going to stick LOTR two towers on (watched the fellowship of the ring last week) and DH is going to do some ironing.

Hope everyone is well and will catch up later.


----------



## foxforce

Yay for DH doing the ironing!! 

Lol subway I'm not a fan but I did have Maccy D's yesterday - Chicken Legend mmmm

Love the LOTR enjoy your film and chilling!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Good Morning Ladies,

Is it ok if I join too? I am due 2nd July and I have my first midwife appointment on Thursday at 9:30am and hopefully she will give me an early scan just to keep my mind at ease.

Much Love

x


----------



## Mrs.Cullen

Hello girls im joining you. Im 5+1 and due 1st July very excited. Nosymptoms at all to report now as they seemed to disapear after i got my BFP lol

Whoooooo!!
Jenny xx


----------



## foxforce

Hi Sofie :wave: Welcome 

Congrats! Great you got mw appoint so soon :dance:


----------



## foxforce

Hi Jenny :wave: Welcome to you too 

Congrats! You have same edd day as Raz and I!

I have symptoms but they change all the time, main one at mo is heartburn, tired, nausea and headache.

Claire x


----------



## Razcox

Welcome to all the new ladies! This is turning out to be a very busy thread and we are only 1/2 way :happydance:

I love the LOTR films and so does DH so its something we can put on and watch together. Still working on getting him into the twilight which i adore!


----------



## lucy_x

:( not so long i was due in july :(,,, love each day girls, it goes far too quickly.


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning everyone!
Late start today lol! I was soooo tired when I went to bed and couldn't get up this morning!
Nice to see so many of us due in July!
Has anyone else been put on thse gross calcium tablets? I think they are actually giving me the sickness!- I'd be fine otherwise!
Dragon mummy- you're not too far at all!- have you chosen a hospital? They offered me guilford but I chose chichester as it's a bit closer.
xx


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on the 3+ foxforce :D xx


----------



## foxforce

I love Twilight but so does DH we both put first one on when came on Sky movies and both really loved it so had to watch all the rest lol

Doodle, I used to take the Calcium tabs they aren't good, so i found some that you could swallow witht the equal amount of calcium and vit d as they gave me indgestion! 
Not on them now but may be when I have my bloods taken if it is back to being low!?

Thanks Dan-o :D


----------



## DragonMummy

hi sofie, welcome! I'm not sure they give early scans unless there is a specific reason - I've been having treatment and have mc'd before and i know one of the others on here having an early has a high risk of cancer - otherwise it's wait for the 12 weeks or go private. But that's only £100 - not much to pay for peace of mind. x

afm - the nausea and starvation are persisting. am just trying to eat what i fancy, little and often. am having to have a nap every day too so feck knows how i am going to manage when i am back to work on monday! will have to sleep on the sofa in the rest room on my meal break.


----------



## dan-o

Ohh I love twilight too, the books kept me sane through my MC last year!

OH watched the first film with me, but hated it lol :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Damn aversions... I just spent a hour making a lovely big pan of stew & now I don't fancy it anymore :hissy: :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> hi sofie, welcome! I'm not sure they give early scans unless there is a specific reason - I've been having treatment and have mc'd before and i know one of the others on here having an early has a high risk of cancer - otherwise it's wait for the 12 weeks or go private. But that's only £100 - not much to pay for peace of mind. x
> 
> afm - the nausea and starvation are persisting. am just trying to eat what i fancy, little and often. am having to have a nap every day too so feck knows how i am going to manage when i am back to work on monday! will have to sleep on the sofa in the rest room on my meal break.

Hey DragonMummy,

Yeah I have had 3 MC's before so hopefully they will put me in a for a viability scan ASAP

Much Love

x


----------



## foxforce

Sofiekirsten said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> hi sofie, welcome! I'm not sure they give early scans unless there is a specific reason - I've been having treatment and have mc'd before and i know one of the others on here having an early has a high risk of cancer - otherwise it's wait for the 12 weeks or go private. But that's only £100 - not much to pay for peace of mind. x
> 
> afm - the nausea and starvation are persisting. am just trying to eat what i fancy, little and often. am having to have a nap every day too so feck knows how i am going to manage when i am back to work on monday! will have to sleep on the sofa in the rest room on my meal break.
> 
> Hey DragonMummy,
> 
> Yeah I have had 3 MC's before so hopefully they will put me in a for a viability scan ASAP
> 
> Much Love
> 
> xClick to expand...


Fx'd they will Sofie for you, did you go for tests etc after your last loss hun? Give your mw a call or epu

I will be getting one week after next at approx just under 7 weeks, just waiting for appointment to come through, I have had 1 mc but had some bleeding and spotting so can't wait but it's so nerve wrecking

Dan - lol you may fancy it later?? I don't fancy anything until I'm hungry then I'd eat anything! It will be full of all the vits and goodness you need :munch:


----------



## MommyWishes4

:wave: Hi Sofie! It's so nice to see so many of the BFP Hopefuls over here this month! It must have been a lucky thread you started. =)

Tonight DH and I are going to a Halloween Party. I was originally going as just a cute fairy...I think now I'll be attaching a bucket to the outfit and become Puking Fairy - since morning sickness is really catching up to me fast and I usually need a bucket by my side! :dohh: DH is going as Hercules - at least he's not going to have anything embarrassing about his costume. 

I was so sick last night. I had the hardest time falling asleep because I just felt like I constantly needed to throw up. It's definitely getting much worse each day.


----------



## foxforce

Oh dear mommy not good, hope it eases for you while your at the party at least! 

All good signs your hormones are on the up! :thumbup: Have a good time!

I have come over lightheaded, not that I'm doing anything just lounging on the sofa :D


----------



## kanga

Hi everyone, may I join?

Got my bfp last week and I've just dared to check my edd and its July 1!

xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Mommy hope the sickness eases for the party :)

AFM - I have the most sore boobs ever! along with naausea and fatigue I have to have a nap every day for an hour and then go to bed at 10pm and sleep straight through till 11am!

Much Love

x


----------



## foxforce

Hi Kanga :wave: 

Congratulations huni :dance: 

Same day as me, there is a few of us due on the 1st now!


----------



## Sharique42

Hi everyone, can I join in the fun please? This is all new to me pregnancy & forums! I got a BFP on 25.10.10. I am very surprised, shocked & excited:happydance:

I am looking forward to learning loads from you guys as you all seem very well informed, you have all got your dates worked out & know where you are with everything. I haven't a clue! I can't even work out a proper due date as I can't work out my cycle length as it varies, luckily I do know the first day of last AF 30.09.10, am getting really confused.
Well done to everyone else with BFP's, I look forward to sharing this very special time with you.


----------



## DragonMummy

@sofie - sorry to hear that hun. In that case, I would bloody hope they do!
@doodle - I have a choice between royal surrey in Guildford or frimley park, known locally as Grimley Dark. But I have to have an elective caesarian this time round (is it still elective if you have no choice lol ) and frimley have an excellent reputation for that. Or do I stick to what I know. But I did have a rubbish birth at royal surrey so suspect I will vote for change!


----------



## dan-o

Sharique42 said:


> Hi everyone, can I join in the fun please? This is all new to me pregnancy & forums! I got a BFP on 25.10.10. I am very surprised, shocked & excited:happydance:
> 
> I am looking forward to learning loads from you guys as you all seem very well informed, you have all got your dates worked out & know where you are with everything. I haven't a clue! I can't even work out a proper due date as I can't work out my cycle length as it varies, luckily I do know the first day of last AF 30.09.10, am getting really confused.
> Well done to everyone else with BFP's, I look forward to sharing this very special time with you.

Welcome Sharique :hi: Congrats! 

I'd say you are about 4+2, based on your LMP, same as me :)


----------



## dan-o

kanga said:


> Hi everyone, may I join?
> 
> Got my bfp last week and I've just dared to check my edd and its July 1!
> 
> xx

Hi Kanga!! Welcome aboard!! :hugs:


----------



## Sharique42

Hi dan-o, exactly the same as you! We will be able to compare notes. Thanks for working that out for me :flower:


----------



## Jenni4

Wow! Hello to all the new girls!! I guess we all had a pretty busy October!! :wink: 

Just checking in....feeling the same...no sypmtoms but a head cold....I hope you are all doing great! Sending big hugs to everyone and big congratulations!!


----------



## Doodlepants

:(
Any advice anyone? Had a blees today...very very tiny- just a small dot (5p size), but still scary as I had none with my first- should I wait for my midwife to call and tell her then? (who knows when that will be!), or call on monday and see what they say? I'm guessing they wont say much and I'm a notorius worrier so its probably nothing but seeking reasurrance.....
Feel fine otherwise- minor cramps as normal but I have IBS so it's usually that.
I did a clearblue digi this afternoon and got 2-3 weeks...am hoping for a 3+ but will wait 'till monday morning I think...I don't want to worry myself even more!
xx


----------



## Britt11

Doodlepants said:


> :(
> Any advice anyone? Had a blees today...very very tiny- just a small dot (5p size), but still scary as I had none with my first- should I wait for my midwife to call and tell her then? (who knows when that will be!), or call on monday and see what they say? I'm guessing they wont say much and I'm a notorius worrier so its probably nothing but seeking reasurrance.....
> Feel fine otherwise- minor cramps as normal but I have IBS so it's usually that.
> I did a clearblue digi this afternoon and got 2-3 weeks...am hoping for a 3+ but will wait 'till monday morning I think...I don't want to worry myself even more!
> xx

Hi Doodle,
are you sure the tiny spot of blood isnt from the skin around the opening. I had that too but its sensitive down there and very increased blood flow can cause a couple spots of blood. (I think I had that after BD). Just check inside with tissue to make sure no bleeding is coming through there.
and yes those digis are not an exact science they cause a lot of unnecessary worry. How far along are you?
:hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

Britt11 said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> :(
> Any advice anyone? Had a blees today...very very tiny- just a small dot (5p size), but still scary as I had none with my first- should I wait for my midwife to call and tell her then? (who knows when that will be!), or call on monday and see what they say? I'm guessing they wont say much and I'm a notorius worrier so its probably nothing but seeking reasurrance.....
> Feel fine otherwise- minor cramps as normal but I have IBS so it's usually that.
> I did a clearblue digi this afternoon and got 2-3 weeks...am hoping for a 3+ but will wait 'till monday morning I think...I don't want to worry myself even more!
> xx
> 
> Hi Doodle,
> are you sure the tiny spot of blood isnt from the skin around the opening. I had that too but its sensitive down there and very increased blood flow can cause a couple spots of blood. (I think I had that after BD). Just check inside with tissue to make sure no bleeding is coming through there.
> and yes those digis are not an exact science they cause a lot of unnecessary worry. How far along are you?
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi,

Im 5 weeks today. When I first noticed I think it might have been from the skin, but I wiped and it went....later I had blood in my underwear- teeny amount but I'm so worried- I'm sure I wasn't this bad before! I don't know why I worry so much! Its a shame there's not a 24hour midwife number so we can offload all our worries 24/7 lol!
How's your pregnancy going so far? :) 
xxx


----------



## Britt11

spotting can be normal in early pregnancy too....but I dont blame you, maybe see if you can get a hold of the clinic or midwife.

things are going okay with me, but I worry too- I really dont have major symptoms, so it bothers me at times...hubby thinks I'm nuts and that I should be glad I feel good :blush:

let us know how things go, thinking of you

:hugs:


----------



## butterfly25

oh, wow so many new people...Yeah! I am feeling fine. Just tired mostly. No nasuea or throwing up so far...but I know it won't be long till it hits me. 

Hope eveyone has a great weekend and don't worry too much ddodle...probably normal bleeding for early pregnancy.


----------



## DragonMummy

@Doodle - I had some spotting on Sunday so I've just had my feet up all week. It was only a small amount but still scared the shit out of me! To be honest there is little point in telling your GP as they will tell you there is nothing they can do. They won't scan til after 6 weeks as they can't actually see anything so unfortunately it's just a bit of a waiting game. Just relax and take care of yourself hun xxx


----------



## Razcox

So done a few logo's for us, here is my selection:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/beachball2.jpg

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/beachballbanner2.jpg

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/lotsofballs.jpg

And some with glitter writing and 2 different fonts

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/beachball-1-1.gif

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/beachballbanner.gif

I thought we could have a banner type and a block type so people could pick what they like for there siggy.


----------



## sparklexox

Hi girls, How are you all feeling? 

Britt11 had pointed me in this direction and I would love to join this thread?


A short introduction of me - I have a lovely 9 near old nearly 10 shes my everything! I have been with my partner for years hes a star! After 3years TTC and 2 on/off and 2 m/c we finally went to see a fertility specialist , We have just been through our first round of IVF/ICIS bloody hard work ups and downs for nearly 2 months. 

Anyhoo long store short were PREGGERS WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

1 or 2 who knows hehehe???

8th of JULY!!!!


x


----------



## dan-o

OMG they look fab razcox!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

welcome sparkle - there's a few of us ltttc'ers in here but i think you are our first ivf'er - WELL DONE YOU!!! So pleased for you!

Raz am loving the banners etc - sterling effort!


----------



## Doodlepants

Love the pics Raz! Well dne- I could never do anythin like that I'm useless on the comp!
Thanks for your reassurance everyone- I'm feeling a lot happier today :)
Congrats ohe IVF sparkle- It must have beed such a difficult time leading up until now so I'm really pleased for you :)
......On a non-pregnancy related note-
Has anyone seen paranormal activity 2? I want to go and see it but still trying to convince the husband lol!x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Doodlepants said:


> Love the pics Raz! Well dne- I could never do anythin like that I'm useless on the comp!
> Thanks for your reassurance everyone- I'm feeling a lot happier today :)
> Congrats ohe IVF sparkle- It must have beed such a difficult time leading up until now so I'm really pleased for you :)
> ......On a non-pregnancy related note-
> Has anyone seen paranormal activity 2? I want to go and see it but still trying to convince the husband lol!x

Hey Hun,

Glad your feeling better...

My sister went to see it and she said it wasn't as good as the first one she said it was a waste of money :shrug:

Much Love

x


----------



## Razcox

Morning all!! How is everyone today?

Feeling much more positive and its really sinking in now that i have a bun in the oven :happydance: Also POAS this morning and got my 3+

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0007.jpg

Doodlepant - My SIL saw both and she said they were both good, me i havent seen either of them! Might watch the Crazies tonight though. Glad you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

Razcox said:


> I know really compared to a few other people day yesterday mine wasnt that bad but i really need to have a wee rant so be warned.
> 
> Went to the doctors last night and it exceeded my expectations of being a waste of time! We walked in and told her everything and she said she couldnt send me for a scan at 6 weeks unless something was wrong, ok thats what i expected. Next she said she didnt want to fill out the paper work and refer me to a midwife as it was too early just in case things go wrong. She then said she wasnt going to set up a scan at 8 weeks yet and to come back in two weeks if i havent MCed . . . . Nothing like a bit of PMA from your doctor huh! DH asked about the low dose asprin (dam i thought he had forgotten about that!) and she didnt even listen to what he was saying as soon as she heard asprin she was like 'no thats bad for, we dont give it to children under 12. If we dont want to put it in there mouth then you putting it in yours will hurt the fetus.' End of appointment and you could tell she wanted us out the door, didnt even bother to work out my EDD. What a waste of time they clearly didnt give a shit.
> 
> I was a bit upset and TBH her lack of faith in this pregnacy was enough to stress me out a bit then DH said he wanted me to stop taking the asprin - Cue huge argument over this as i refuse to stop taking it based on that lazy bitches word. We sorted it out and i am still taking it until i talk to the MW later but last night was just awful. *Sigh* why cant i have a nice understanding doctor???

Bloody hell silly Dr, So upsetting how annoying!!!! Ive had the same problems in the past. Iam waiting to find out if I need to start hepin like aspirin but I think stronger and injections, Due to some blood work that came back from fertility clinic.

Hope your alight so frustrating you should right a let ofter complained or ask to talk to the practice manager. But then again you don't want stress!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

Razcox said:


> Morning all!! How is everyone today?
> 
> Feeling much more positive and its really sinking in now that i have a bun in the oven :happydance: Also POAS this morning and got my 3+
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0007.jpg
> 
> Doodlepant - My SIL saw both and she said they were both good, me i havent seen either of them! Might watch the Crazies tonight though. Glad you are feeling better :hugs:

Morning, I know wot you mean I just cant believe how lucky we are after ttc for 5yrears it crazy!!! I won't believe it until scan in 2weeks.

:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Thanks hun! We have been TTC for two years and had two losses so the whole idea of being pregnant and keeping it have all been a bit abstract if you know what i mean!


----------



## dan-o

Congrats razcox!!! Looks like little bean is growing well! :yipee:


----------



## foxforce

Happy Halloween everyone :D

*Doodle* - glad your feeling better hun, just try relax and take it very easy, I have some bleeding at 4 wks but more than spotting, then i had brown spotting for a couple of days, so I have just took it very easy over the last week and intend to this week too. My mw has got me a scan for in 6th week prob be near 7 by time I go. 

*Raz* - Great banners, you have done a great job! :happydance: I love the sparkly thin one think it was at the bottom :thumbup: i did try but not a patch on yours :blush:
Super news on your digi this morning :dance: 

*Sparkle* - Hi welcome :howdy: and much congrats on your ivf bean/s :loopy:

I had such restless legs last night and feeling really groggy had to take myself to bed as it's only thing I can do to feel better! I had this with my last preg. 

Bit of a miserable cold foggy day here :cold:


----------



## welshwarriors

I've got a bump at the moment like I'm 4 months pregnant. *urgh* I'm totally bloated. I guess it's time to invest some money in a bumpband until the bloatness eases off a bit. I was never this bloated with joe.


----------



## Doodlepants

welshwarriors said:


> I've got a bump at the moment like I'm 4 months pregnant. *urgh* I'm totally bloated. I guess it's time to invest some money in a bumpband until the bloatness eases off a bit. I was never this bloated with joe.

Me too! I cant do my jeans up today or I get a stomach ache!- they should start making 'bloating' jeans instead of maternity ones (for the first bit anyway lol!) x


----------



## Sharique42

Congrats on your digi Raz, 3+ woo hoo, great to see. Love the banners you've done too, very clever:thumbup:


----------



## welshwarriors

Doodlepants said:


> welshwarriors said:
> 
> 
> I've got a bump at the moment like I'm 4 months pregnant. *urgh* I'm totally bloated. I guess it's time to invest some money in a bumpband until the bloatness eases off a bit. I was never this bloated with joe.
> 
> Me too! I cant do my jeans up today or I get a stomach ache!- they should start making 'bloating' jeans instead of maternity ones (for the first bit anyway lol!) xClick to expand...

Totally agree...last time I had no problem, at 4 months I went straight into maternity clothes bt this time it's going to be a struggle. I already got my old maternity clothes out just in case :blush:


----------



## foxforce

I'm just starting to bloat a little, last time I was very bloated but we had just come back from holiday! I'm making the most of my skinny jeans I got 3 weeks ago! Living in my pj's at the mo so nice and comfortable!


----------



## Doodlepants

foxforce said:


> I'm just starting to bloat a little, last time I was very bloated but we had just come back from holiday! I'm making the most of my skinny jeans I got 3 weeks ago! Living in my pj's at the mo so nice and comfortable!

Ooooh pjs what a good idea!...I'm going to put mine on! the skinny jeans just aren't any good today lol!x


----------



## sparklexox

Razcox said:


> Thanks hun! We have been TTC for two years and had two losses so the whole idea of being pregnant and keeping it have all been a bit abstract if you know what i mean!


Aww I understand :hugs: 

WE SHOULD BE DUE ABOUT SAME WEEK! AM ROUND THE 8TH OF JULY.

XX:cloud9: XX


----------



## dan-o

I was sick for the first time today :sick:

One of my dogs puked all over the office floor & OH had already left for work, so I had to clear it up :dohh: 

The smell of it tipped me over the edge & I promptly lost my orange juice & cup of tea I'd had for brekkie :rofl:


----------



## Jenni4

dan-o said:


> I was sick for the first time today :sick:
> 
> One of my dogs puked all over the office floor & OH had already left for work, so I had to clear it up :dohh:
> 
> The smell of it tipped me over the edge & I promptly lost my orange juice & cup of tea I'd had for brekkie :rofl:

I think i'm happy for you and sad for you all at the same time!! :wacko:


----------



## XSunshineMumX

I am a July due date mummy! Due July 6th :D xxx


----------



## Jenni4

Welcome and Congratulations!!


----------



## sparklexox

Doodlepants said:


> Love the pics Raz! Well dne- I could never do anythin like that I'm useless on the comp!
> Thanks for your reassurance everyone- I'm feeling a lot happier today :)
> Congrats ohe IVF sparkle- It must have beed such a difficult time leading up until now so I'm really pleased for you :)
> ......On a non-pregnancy related note-
> Has anyone seen paranormal activity 2? I want to go and see it but still trying to convince the husband lol!x

How immature am I the word Doodlepants makes me giggle:haha: can ion 

Thanks for your lovely comment hope your feel well? Its been a hard 5years but it seems we have got there. scan in 2weeks am praying for heart beats!! xxx


----------



## sparklexox

Doodlepants said:


> Love the pics Raz! Well dne- I could never do anythin like that I'm useless on the comp!
> Thanks for your reassurance everyone- I'm feeling a lot happier today :)
> Congrats ohe IVF sparkle- It must have beed such a difficult time leading up until now so I'm really pleased for you :)
> ......On a non-pregnancy related note-
> Has anyone seen paranormal activity 2? I want to go and see it but still trying to convince the husband lol!x

How immature am I the word Doodlepants makes me giggle:haha: 

Thanks for your lovely comment hope your feel well? Its been a hard 5years but it seems we have got there. scan in 2weeks am praying for heart beats!! xxx


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies just popped over from January Jellybeans. Congratulations on your pregnancies and a happy, healthy 9 months.

Cant believe there are July babies already, thats just scary :S


----------



## georgebeff

hey guys due july 1st with 2nd bump!! 2 under 2's!!! my daughters 7 moonths so this was unexpected but excited and hopeing bean sticks in there!!! xx

oh and i was thinking* july * Jems?? as birthstone is ruby etc etc and there our precious jems xxxxxx


----------



## mum2be2011

georgebeff there is a group on here which is for mums with 2 under 2. Come and join us :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-2-under-2-there-abouts-come-join-us-xxx.html

My LO was 7 months old when we found out we were pregnant again, there are alot of us ladies in 2 under 2 in similar situations.


----------



## georgebeff

mum2be2011 said:


> georgebeff there is a group on here which is for mums with 2 under 2. Come and join us :)
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-2-under-2-there-abouts-come-join-us-xxx.html
> 
> My LO was 7 months old when we found out we were pregnant again, there are alot of us ladies in 2 under 2 in similar situations.

aww thanks i shall come an join you :):) 

xxxxxx


----------



## samzi

I guess i belong here now!

Found out today im expecting #2. I have an 8 month old daughter already. This wasnt planned really, but im really quite excited!!! Im due arond the 15th july going by LMP, but of course that could all change at the dating scan


----------



## MommyWishes4

Doodlepants said:


> welshwarriors said:
> 
> 
> I've got a bump at the moment like I'm 4 months pregnant. *urgh* I'm totally bloated. I guess it's time to invest some money in a bumpband until the bloatness eases off a bit. I was never this bloated with joe.
> 
> Me too! I cant do my jeans up today or I get a stomach ache!- they should start making 'bloating' jeans instead of maternity ones (for the first bit anyway lol!) xClick to expand...


So glad to hear I'm not the only one! Yesterday I had to struggle to button my pants, and then they felt too tight. I was shocked! Of course, they're my tighter pants that I've had since a teenager, but they always fit before all of this bloat!


----------



## XSunshineMumX

georgebeff said:


> hey guys due july 1st with 2nd bump!! 2 under 2's!!! my daughters 7 moonths so this was unexpected but excited and hopeing bean sticks in there!!! xx
> 
> oh and i was thinking* july * Jems?? as birthstone is ruby etc etc and there our precious jems xxxxxx

Love that one or
How about July Ruby babies 2011? :D Thanks guys. I'm bloated as hell so feeling rather uncomfortable, really gassy and even my DD nursing bra is tight on me at the moment :haha: xxx


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Or just simply July Rubies???

Can you ladies help me, how do i change my font etc in my sig as tried but it's still the same! We need our stamp :D :D xxx


----------



## dan-o

Big welcome to all the new July Ladies!!! :hi: xx


----------



## XSunshineMumX

So how is everyone feeling. My main symptoms right now is a lot of gas :blush: and tiredness. Had a lot of sickness too! Am quite convinced i'm having another boy as i already have one of each but only time will tell :D 

Ecstatic anyway!xxxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:flower:


----------



## XSunshineMumX

-July water lilies

-Lavender rose babies

-Rose red Rubies

-Larkspur July babies

-Snow white roses

-Lilac rubies

-Lilac rose petals

-Rose red July babies

The white and purple or lilac rose is associated with July, as is Ruby and the birth month flower is Larkspur...
lol :D xxx


----------



## XSunshineMumX

As is the water lily! :D


----------



## MommyWishes4

XSunshineMumX said:


> So how is everyone feeling. My main symptoms right now is a lot of gas :blush: and tiredness. Had a lot of sickness too! :flower:

 Same here, but add the painful, sore bbs and bad backaches. 

I also get a sore stomach (like I was doing a bunch of situps) when I first wake up. Anyone else get that? My legs usually feel similar, tired like after a long run in the mornings.

I just got a Snoogle pillow, so I'm hoping it'll help with something!


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Yes i get the achy legs and period type cramping and earlier felt a stretching feeling. All good though. Eating like a pig though. Had 10 fajitas last night and two big pizzas the other night! I went from being not hungry 28 all and not being able to eat to suddenly turning into pig of the year haha!xxx


----------



## MommyWishes4

XSunshineMumX said:


> Yes i get the achy legs and period type cramping and earlier felt a stretching feeling. All good though. Eating like a pig though. Had 10 fajitas last night and two big pizzas the other night! I went from being not hungry 28 all and not being able to eat to suddenly turning into pig of the year haha!xxx

 Wow! I envy you! For the majority of the day, I can't eat. And then the one meal I make sure I get down, I get full sooo fast and then my stomach feels overful full and painful and bloated. I would love to eat like that again! I can't wait. 

Glad to hear you have it too - after waking up like that every morning and this morning being quite painful, I was beginning to get worried that it might not be normal. Though my legs also ache badly when I walk up the two flights of stairs to my attic hang out area. By the time I reach it, I'm usually dying to sit down now!


----------



## sparklexox

sparklexox said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Love the pics Raz! Well dne- I could never do anythin like that I'm useless on the comp!
> Thanks for your reassurance everyone- I'm feeling a lot happier today :)
> Congrats ohe IVF sparkle- It must have beed such a difficult time leading up until now so I'm really pleased for you :)
> ......On a non-pregnancy related note-
> Has anyone seen paranormal activity 2? I want to go and see it but still trying to convince the husband lol!x
> 
> How immature am I the word Doodlepants makes me giggle:haha:
> 
> Thanks for your lovely comment hope your feel well? Its been a hard 5years but it seems we have got there. scan in 2weeks am praying for heart beats!! xxxClick to expand...




dan-o said:


> I was sick for the first time today :sick:
> 
> One of my dogs puked all over the office floor & OH had already left for work, so I had to clear it up :dohh:
> 
> The smell of it tipped me over the edge & I promptly lost my orange juice & cup of tea I'd had for brekkie :rofl:

OMG even reading that makes me feel sick lol Hope your doggys haven't been sick again!?! xxx:hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

DragonMummy said:


> welcome sparkle - there's a few of us ltttc'ers in here but i think you are our first ivf'er - WELL DONE YOU!!! So pleased for you!
> 
> Raz am loving the banners etc - sterling effort!



Hi Dragonmummy, Yes still in utter shock! :cloud9: Early scan in about 2weeks I hope everything normal! 

Hope your well?

x:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all ladies how is everyone doing today? 

My tummy muscles ache like i have done about 10000 press ups today, i had a lot of gas and trapped wind yesterday and an upset tummy so i think this is why.


----------



## foxforce

Morning all :wave:

I'm just feeling generally crap today lol managed to get some porridge down hopefully that will help :shrug:

Hi to the new ladies congrats to you all :hugs:

We have had a short list of names for the groups on a poll if you want to go vote?
Here's the link:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/445580-vote-july-group-name.html


----------



## Doodlepants

sparklexox said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Love the pics Raz! Well dne- I could never do anythin like that I'm useless on the comp!
> Thanks for your reassurance everyone- I'm feeling a lot happier today :)
> Congrats ohe IVF sparkle- It must have beed such a difficult time leading up until now so I'm really pleased for you :)
> ......On a non-pregnancy related note-
> Has anyone seen paranormal activity 2? I want to go and see it but still trying to convince the husband lol!x
> 
> How immature am I the word Doodlepants makes me giggle:haha: can ion
> 
> Thanks for your lovely comment hope your feel well? Its been a hard 5years but it seems we have got there. scan in 2weeks am praying for heart beats!! xxxClick to expand...

Hi- Doodlepants is funny to me too- we call our daughter Holly doodlepants! I'm not sure why?! It was a nickname as a baby and stuck! Whenever I put my name down (Maria) as a user name its always in use!
So excited for you for your scan! I hope I et mine before Christmas- I'll be 13 weeks on Christmas weekend so fingers crossed....
xx


----------



## dan-o

Razcox said:


> Morning all ladies how is everyone doing today?
> 
> My tummy muscles ache like i have done about 10000 press ups today, i had a lot of gas and trapped wind yesterday and an upset tummy so i think this is why.

Morning! 

I've started the day bloated already today, not good, lol!! Made me think of this I found online... :rofl:

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1485/1485268rerohghbt7.gif


On the plus side, I don't feel too sick this morning, just fussy about what I want to eat :flower:

Really looking forward to the new name & banners for the thread being announced later today :happydance:


----------



## MrsPOP

Hi can I join up? Got bfp last Thursday and due July 9th. So excited/scared!!!!!


----------



## dan-o

Hi MrsPOP :hi: Congrats! xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!
I anyone thinkng of going to any of the baby shows?
x


----------



## foxforce

Hi Mrs Pop congrats and welcome :hugs:

Doodle - I think I might go to a Baby show after Xmas if all is still well, I think there is one very soon in Manchester?


----------



## MrsPOP

Thanks for the welcome guys!!! Congrats to you all too :hugs:

I never even thought of baby shows! I don't know if they come to Liverpool so may do a trip to Manchester with my mum yay!!!!


----------



## Razcox

Not really though about it to be honest, but then i am having problems seeing past the 1st tri and 12 week scan at the min! I am sure once i get past that i will start to plan ahead more. They are bound to have one at the NEC at some point in the next 8 months.

So which of the banners do people like? the glitter writing or normal writing?


----------



## MrsPOP

I like the glitter writing, I'm a glutton for anything glittery! ( God help my LO if it turns out to be a girl!!!)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

foxforce said:


> Hi Mrs Pop congrats and welcome :hugs:
> 
> Doodle - I think I might go to a Baby show after Xmas if all is still well, I think there is one very soon in Manchester?

Oooh I hope so we only live 15 mins away from manchester :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Raz- I like the glittery writing best, but they all look good to me!
MrsPop- if you google 'the baby show' it tells you all about it on there :)
I think I'll go to the one in London in feb- safely past the 12 week mark then! (can sympathise Raz- I'm going to be a wreck until 2nd tri!), they go on all over the place throuhout the year, I think they do one at the NEC too.
I've never been before but it looks quite good!
Foxforce- Looks like there will be a few of you going to the Manchester one!
....Well I'm going to see paranormal activity 2 tonight- I've had mixed reviews so we'll see!- sounds stupid but i was worried about getting scared...silly me! :)
Hope your all feeling well today- although I'm actually hoping for some sickness lol! xxx


----------



## Razcox

I quite like the sparkle as well i have to say! Will go with what most people want though :)

Just looked up the baby show and its not at the NEC until 20 -22 may will prob have most of the stuff i need by then as i need to start trainning the dogs from about april time ready for the baby and this involves getting the stuff . . .

I know what you mean about the sickness, its nice to know everything is ok. Today for me the main sympton is my boobs are killing me and my poor nipples are on fire! I think its time to dig out the maternity bra's i brought last time.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Doodlepants said:


> Raz- I like the glittery writing best, but they all look good to me!
> MrsPop- if you google 'the baby show' it tells you all about it on there :)
> I think I'll go to the one in London in feb- safely past the 12 week mark then! (can sympathise Raz- I'm going to be a wreck until 2nd tri!), they go on all over the place throuhout the year, I think they do one at the NEC too.
> I've never been before but it looks quite good!
> Foxforce- Looks like there will be a few of you going to the Manchester one!
> ....Well I'm going to see paranormal activity 2 tonight- I've had mixed reviews so we'll see!- sounds stupid but i was worried about getting scared...silly me! :)
> Hope your all feeling well today- although I'm actually hoping for some sickness lol! xxx

Awww we can swop I feel so sick its unreal :(

I am also a wreck at the moment until I get into the 2nd tri....I turn 12 weeks on 17th December so January sales is going to be great! I can't wait til we can start buying things.

Much Love

x


----------



## Razcox

How is the VAT rise going to effect baby stuff? Do they have VAT on prams and things? If they do i think i will try and get the big items before jan then . .

Oh also can you PM your due date and any scan dates, doctors app ect you have so i can get the first page updated. I am being a lazy cow and its easier then trawling through all 36 pages! Then when new girls join i can just add them.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I dont think they can chargeVAT on baby things, i know they cant on clothes


----------



## xMissxZoiex

just an update on my girls,

I had my bloods taken last week but i started having really bad cramps, they were so bad. And the next day i started spotting, and that turned into a heavy bleed.

I got the blood results back today and they were positive for pregnancy, but i have to have another blood test Friday to see if im still pregnant. All my symptoms have gone and i dont feel anything anymore :(

I will just have to wait and see what the blood tests come back as this time.

I hope my lack of symptoms doesnt mean anything.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

xMissxZoiex said:


> just an update on my girls,
> 
> I had my bloods taken last week but i started having really bad cramps, they were so bad. And the next day i started spotting, and that turned into a heavy bleed.
> 
> I got the blood results back today and they were positive for pregnancy, but i have to have another blood test Friday to see if im still pregnant. All my symptoms have gone and i dont feel anything anymore :(
> 
> I will just have to wait and see what the blood tests come back as this time.
> 
> I hope my lack of symptoms doesnt mean anything.

Hun I have everything crossed for your little beanie.

Best of luck for your blood test on friday hun. We are all here to help

:flower:


----------



## Razcox

Just had a look on google and the HM revenue and found the below:

Carrycots with restraint straps 5% VAT Notice 701/23 
Children's car seats, booster seats and booster cushions 5% VAT Notice 701/23 
Children's safety seats with bare wheeled framework 5%
Prams and pushchairs are standard-rated

So prams will be subject to the 20% VAT come Jan by the looks, not sure about cots and things but i am guessing they are classed the same as beds and things . .


----------



## dan-o

xMissxZoiex said:


> just an update on my girls,
> 
> I had my bloods taken last week but i started having really bad cramps, they were so bad. And the next day i started spotting, and that turned into a heavy bleed.
> 
> I got the blood results back today and they were positive for pregnancy, but i have to have another blood test Friday to see if im still pregnant. All my symptoms have gone and i dont feel anything anymore :(
> 
> I will just have to wait and see what the blood tests come back as this time.
> 
> I hope my lack of symptoms doesnt mean anything.

I'm so sorry you are going though this uncertain time, sending massive :hug:

Hopefully all is well & it's just one of those first tri bleeds a lot of ladies get :hugs: xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks ladies, ive just got to keep thinking positive x


----------



## Razcox

xMissxZoiex said:


> just an update on my girls,
> 
> I had my bloods taken last week but i started having really bad cramps, they were so bad. And the next day i started spotting, and that turned into a heavy bleed.
> 
> I got the blood results back today and they were positive for pregnancy, but i have to have another blood test Friday to see if im still pregnant. All my symptoms have gone and i dont feel anything anymore :(
> 
> I will just have to wait and see what the blood tests come back as this time.
> 
> I hope my lack of symptoms doesnt mean anything.

Ohh hun i'm so sorry eveything is being so stressful for you will be sending loads of super sticky :dust: and keeping everything crossed that your numbers go up for friday x


----------



## MrsPOP

Aw Miss Zoie I'm praying everything is ok with your little bean. Considering what you've been through will your Doc give you a scan? FX for Friday honey :hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

HI Ladies! Congrats to everyone on the BFP!!! My EDD is July 8th. THis is #3 for me. SO excited. Feeling pretty good. Little waves of :sick:, really emotional and heartburn but surpirsingly BBS are fine. All the months I was poking at my BBS to see if they were sore or not and asking hubby if they looked bigger and now I'm actually Preggo and they aren't swollen, sore or anything!! Go figure! Has anyone got their bloods done yet? Do you know what your HGC is? So did you guys decide on a name yet? I really liked The Beach Bumps. Has anyone put in a request for a blingee of our siggy's?


----------



## MrsPOP

Wahey we're the July Beach Bumps! :happydance:


----------



## foxforce

Oh no Zoie keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: :hugs: Take it easy and look after yourself huni x

Manchester Baby Show is this month 14th - 16th November

I knew about the VAT on prams as you can save quite a bit depending on how much you spend but to buy before Jan I feel is too early, although will need dog to get use to it like you Raz but prob be about May I think :shrug:

I like the sparkly graphics Raz :D thanks x

Hi Jojo and congrats to you :dance: My bbs are sore at times, nips a little at times and little fuller. No bloods as my dr here won't :growlmad: but have taken few hpt's and lines have got as strong as test line but also did CB digi that said 3+ weeks since conception on Saturday so puts me right where I should be :thumbup:

I feel so awful right now :sick: felt awful this am but came around now feeling crap again after doing some cleaning.

Wooohoo we got a Thread Name !!! :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

I know we have a name an everythin now :happydance: Looking a bit bear at the min but will add more peoples dates an stuff when i get them x


----------



## Doodlepants

Thinking of you mis Zoie, try not to worry- I had a small bleed and had a hunt round online and some people do have period like bleeding throughout pregnancy and everything turns out to be fine. Kepping everything crossed for you :)
...Yay July Beach Bumps! Love it!
Raz- would love any info re- dog training. Before we found out I was pregnant we chose a dog (finally after years of waiting!), we pick her up on saturday (so excited, we've been waiting- do you recommend getting cot ect out a few months before to get her used to it? Sorry to pick your brains lol!x
Ps- I got my 3+ this morning (I had a test left over) Yay!xx


----------



## foxforce

Congrats on the 3+ Doodle and the dog! :dance: 
Have you got a puppy?


----------



## Doodlepants

foxforce said:


> Congrats on the 3+ Doodle and the dog! :dance:
> Have you got a puppy?

Hi!
Yes she'll be 8 weeks when we pick her up (labrador retriever), Very excited as we waited so long! We didn't have a garden before but we moved in march and now we have a garden and back onto a large wood so can finally get a dog! we're very outdoorsy so wll be nice to have a dog to walk rather than just taking myself out lol!
Have you got a dog?x


----------



## MrsPOP

I don't know when to do my next digi. I got 1-2 last thurs. Tested with a FRER today and positive line came up before the control in about 30 seconds !!! Might test tomorrow what dya think?

I'll be going to that baby show I think! Excited. A colleague was telling me Mamas & Papas do awesome sales periodically. I was thinking mebbe getting one in the Xmas sales after I'm 12 weeks. Is that silly?

I've been so worried about being pregnant but this thread is making me sooo excited!!! Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## jojosmami

COngrats on the puppy Doodle!!


----------



## foxforce

Doodlepants said:


> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 3+ Doodle and the dog! :dance:
> Have you got a puppy?
> 
> Hi!
> Yes she'll be 8 weeks when we pick her up (labrador retriever), Very excited as we waited so long! We didn't have a garden before but we moved in march and now we have a garden and back onto a large wood so can finally get a dog! we're very outdoorsy so wll be nice to have a dog to walk rather than just taking myself out lol!
> Have you got a dog?xClick to expand...

Aw excellent should get her trained up just in time! Hopefully she'll be a breeze for you! 

Yes we have a dog he's staffy cross nearly 2 this month. He's great so soft and loving and extra loving since pregnant - like he knows, although he is very needy lol. 

Have you got a name for her yet? 

Dogs are great for getting you out and keeping you active! meeting people too as everyone chats to you when you have a dog! especially when its a puppy!


----------



## Doodlepants

foxforce said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 3+ Doodle and the dog! :dance:
> Have you got a puppy?
> 
> Hi!
> Yes she'll be 8 weeks when we pick her up (labrador retriever), Very excited as we waited so long! We didn't have a garden before but we moved in march and now we have a garden and back onto a large wood so can finally get a dog! we're very outdoorsy so wll be nice to have a dog to walk rather than just taking myself out lol!
> Have you got a dog?xClick to expand...
> 
> Aw excellent should get her trained up just in time! Hopefully she'll be a breeze for you!
> 
> Yes we have a dog he's staffy cross nearly 2 this month. He's great so soft and loving and extra loving since pregnant - like he knows, although he is very needy lol.
> 
> Have you got a name for her yet?
> 
> Dogs are great for getting you out and keeping you active! meeting people too as everyone chats to you when you have a dog! especially when its a puppy!Click to expand...

Ahh thats so sweet- when I was pregnant with Holly my mums cats were acting differently- I'm sure animals can tell!
We're going to call her Shelby, I'm not sure why- I just like the name lol!x


----------



## Doodlepants

MrsPOP said:


> I don't know when to do my next digi. I got 1-2 last thurs. Tested with a FRER today and positive line came up before the control in about 30 seconds !!! Might test tomorrow what dya think?
> 
> I'll be going to that baby show I think! Excited. A colleague was telling me Mamas & Papas do awesome sales periodically. I was thinking mebbe getting one in the Xmas sales after I'm 12 weeks. Is that silly?
> 
> I've been so worried about being pregnant but this thread is making me sooo excited!!! Thanks ladies xxx

 Noooo not silly! Thats a really good idea, I want to get an icandy but I'm not sure if they'll be there....I'll be asking for money for christmas this year so I can start getting things early- I'm rubbish at saving I always want everything now!
x


----------



## Razcox

Mrs POP - I got a 1-2 at 4+1 then a 2-3 at 4+4 and my 3+ on sunday at 5+2 if that helps at all but everyone is different x

Doodlepants - Congrates on the puppy! Is it a dog or a bitch? You are going to have your hands full but its going to be worth it in the end when you have one big happy family! gen its best to get the big things a few months before hand so the dogs get used to it and you can train them to be more careful round these items ie dont jump up the cot ect.


----------



## pinktrifle

hi ladies, can i join? due 3rd july i think! 5+2 today xx


----------



## foxforce

Doodlepants said:


> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 3+ Doodle and the dog! :dance:
> Have you got a puppy?
> 
> Hi!
> Yes she'll be 8 weeks when we pick her up (labrador retriever), Very excited as we waited so long! We didn't have a garden before but we moved in march and now we have a garden and back onto a large wood so can finally get a dog! we're very outdoorsy so wll be nice to have a dog to walk rather than just taking myself out lol!
> Have you got a dog?xClick to expand...
> 
> Aw excellent should get her trained up just in time! Hopefully she'll be a breeze for you!
> 
> Yes we have a dog he's staffy cross nearly 2 this month. He's great so soft and loving and extra loving since pregnant - like he knows, although he is very needy lol.
> 
> Have you got a name for her yet?
> 
> Dogs are great for getting you out and keeping you active! meeting people too as everyone chats to you when you have a dog! especially when its a puppy!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh thats so sweet- when I was pregnant with Holly my mums cats were acting differently- I'm sure animals can tell!
> We're going to call her Shelby, I'm not sure why- I just like the name lol!xClick to expand...


Aw cute name :D Mine's called Reuben 

Nice Pic btw lol is it a big donut?

Bad news about Lily Allen's mc :cry: Poor lass :nope: Can't believe it


----------



## freckles09

Hey girls, hope you're all ok? Am doing ok and not having any symptoms really apart from being a bit crampy and also incredible thirst!! 

I left a message with the midwifery dept last Fri but they haven't contacted me yet. Hope they call me soon so i can get something booked in.

Congrats on all the new members that are pregnant woo! 

Miss Zoie - i have everything crossed for your sticky bean... hope you're ok. 

Doodle - congrats on the puppy. We have a dog and she was such a monkey as a puppy you will definately have your hands full!

Oh and i love the thread name!


----------



## Razcox

pinktrifle said:


> hi ladies, can i join? due 3rd july i think! 5+2 today xx

Sure hun will add you now, update me if you have any dates comming up xx


----------



## foxforce

Hi Pinktrifle congrats! :dance: and welcome aboard :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,
wow this thread is moving fast.
Big congrats to all the new BFPs!!

Doodlepants- love your new profile pic :haha: its aweseome. Congrats on the new dog.

Misszoie- I really hope all is okay, I can understand your worry but fx'd your bean is sticky. I have heard stories of woman bleeding very heavily and still being okay in pregnancy. :hugs:

Hope everyone had a nice Halloween...it was a busy weekend for us. I felt lousy yesterday but I think I just needed sleep as I feel better this morning. DH is an awful sleeper, he flips and tosses and turns about every 3 minutes!!


----------



## Razcox

Been busy adding names and stuff but think i have caught up with all the PM's. Also been adding real names so we can get to know each other a bit better.


----------



## jojosmami

Hey Razcox, thanks for doing all that for us! Have you put an order in for a blingee with our name yet? I have my 1st OBGYN appt Dec 2nd if you wanted to add that to your list!


----------



## butterfly25

Hi ladies. I didnt see me on the list. my edd is July 1st. You can add mr for first scan on nov 18th.


----------



## jojosmami

SO exciting Butterfly that you get a scan so early. I don't think I'll get a scan until 20wks!


----------



## butterfly25

Wow. Whyso late? That seems weird. They usually do one scan between 8 -12 weeks just to make sure your measuring ok and it's still viable. I would be questioning that.


----------



## jojosmami

Its common here! They have a physical check @ 8-10 weeks and take a look at your bloods. If theres any questions then they do a scan or if anything comes up in between then and 20 weeks. It stinks! That's what happened with my son but I was "lucky" with my daughter cause I had complications so I got a scan every month!


----------



## DragonMummy

Dragonmummy 4th July Viability scan 11th Nov (Lindsay - :hi: )



Doing a cracking job, Raz!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh butterfly your scan is a week after mine!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Blimy Raz you must be busy, thanks!!
Pups is a bitch, we're calling her Shelby.
Firefox- pic is a doghnut lol! Its one of those lardlad ones from the simpsons! We got it at universal studios when we went in august- couldn't resist a prime photo op lol!
Before I forget- (sorry to sound dense lol)- what does BPF stand for and what is nub?!
Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh, and also- how do I get one of those ticker things as a sig? xx


----------



## Razcox

jojosmami said:


> Hey Razcox, thanks for doing all that for us! Have you put an order in for a blingee with our name yet? I have my 1st OBGYN appt Dec 2nd if you wanted to add that to your list!

I have done a few banners a few pages back so go and have a looksie. Not sure what you mean by put in a order?? With who?


----------



## DragonMummy

a bfp is a big fat positive!


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> a bfp is a big fat positive!

Haha big fat pos! love it! Thanks :)


----------



## DragonMummy

no prob - after 18 months of bfn's I'm down with the lingo! :rofl:



bloody love your avvy pic by the way!


----------



## Razcox

Ok updated again, had to wait for my break to do it! Keep them comming though so i can get everyone on there . . . (well without me having to look at every page :blush: )


----------



## xMissxZoiex

MrsPOP said:


> Aw Miss Zoie I'm praying everything is ok with your little bean. Considering what you've been through will your Doc give you a scan? FX for Friday honey :hugs:

They said if my numbers are up then they will send me for a scan but i cant get in to have to bloods taken untill friday and then i have to wait another week for the results. Seems like its all going to take soo long!


----------



## foxforce

Doodlepants said:


> Blimy Raz you must be busy, thanks!!
> Pups is a bitch, we're calling her Shelby.
> Firefox- pic is a doghnut lol! Its one of those lardlad ones from the simpsons! We got it at universal studios when we went in august- couldn't resist a prime photo op lol!
> Before I forget- (sorry to sound dense lol)- what does BPF stand for and what is nub?!
> Thanks in advance xxx

Where did you go in August Doodle? We went to Universal in LA in June didn't see any of those donuts!! 

You do the ticker things by going to whatever website does them, mine is from Thebump.com and go to the tools section, when you put in your LMP or EDD it gives you a code, copy it.
Then go into *User CP *where you change your profile bits and pieces
Go to Edit signature (i think)
Paste the code in and save

Hope that works lol


----------



## foxforce

Razcox said:


> Ok updated again, had to wait for my break to do it! Keep them comming though so i can get everyone on there . . . (well without me having to look at every page :blush: )

Looks great Raz! :flower: Can put me in as Claire :thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

Razcox said:


> jojosmami said:
> 
> 
> Hey Razcox, thanks for doing all that for us! Have you put an order in for a blingee with our name yet? I have my 1st OBGYN appt Dec 2nd if you wanted to add that to your list!
> 
> I have done a few banners a few pages back so go and have a looksie. Not sure what you mean by put in a order?? With who?Click to expand...


Hey, sorry, thought I had looked thru all the pages but guess I over looked a few. They look great! How do I get one? I thought you had to ask for someone to do it for you. Didn't realize you could do them. Can't wait to put one in my siggy!


----------



## Razcox

LOL no worried just thought i had missed something there!! Do you like the glitter or normal ones?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I Prefer the normal ones. You could always let people have a choice of both?


----------



## Razcox

ummm that sounds like an idea, will put all the codes on when i get home and people can pick the one they want. :thumbup:


----------



## Doodlepants

foxforce said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Blimy Raz you must be busy, thanks!!
> Pups is a bitch, we're calling her Shelby.
> Firefox- pic is a doghnut lol! Its one of those lardlad ones from the simpsons! We got it at universal studios when we went in august- couldn't resist a prime photo op lol!
> Before I forget- (sorry to sound dense lol)- what does BPF stand for and what is nub?!
> Thanks in advance xxx
> 
> Where did you go in August Doodle? We went to Universal in LA in June didn't see any of those donuts!!
> 
> You do the ticker things by going to whatever website does them, mine is from Thebump.com and go to the tools section, when you put in your LMP or EDD it gives you a code, copy it.
> 
> 
> Hi,
> We went to Hollywood too, in the simpsons bit- we went in the kwiki mart lol! there was a guy selling duff too (enery drink) for $5 a can!
> Thanks for the ticker help- I think I've cracked it!
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## foxforce

Doodlepants said:


> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Blimy Raz you must be busy, thanks!!
> Pups is a bitch, we're calling her Shelby.
> Firefox- pic is a doghnut lol! Its one of those lardlad ones from the simpsons! We got it at universal studios when we went in august- couldn't resist a prime photo op lol!
> Before I forget- (sorry to sound dense lol)- what does BPF stand for and what is nub?!
> Thanks in advance xxx
> 
> Where did you go in August Doodle? We went to Universal in LA in June didn't see any of those donuts!!
> 
> You do the ticker things by going to whatever website does them, mine is from Thebump.com and go to the tools section, when you put in your LMP or EDD it gives you a code, copy it.
> 
> 
> Hi,
> We went to Hollywood too, in the simpsons bit- we went in the kwiki mart lol! there was a guy selling duff too (enery drink) for $5 a can!
> Thanks for the ticker help- I think I've cracked it!
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: Cool looks like you have! Nice work
> 
> We went into Kwikimart but don't recall the donuts do the Duff beer lol
> Love L.A was our 3rd time there, guess we won't be going for a while.... good job as we spend too much when we're there!Click to expand...


----------



## jojosmami

Razcox said:


> LOL no worried just thought i had missed something there!! Do you like the glitter or normal ones?

I really like the first glitter one but think its a great idea to put all the codes up for people to choose.


----------



## MrsWez

Can I join? Just found out I'm expecting today! :happydance: We have been trying for 2 years and have had 3 losses but I am hoping this is it!! Been tired, sore bbs (that are HUGE) and sick in the evenings. My EDD is July 12th:cloud9:. I don't know when my appointment will be as I am waiting to hear back from my Dr.


----------



## MommyWishes4

jojosmami said:


> Its common here! They have a physical check @ 8-10 weeks and take a look at your bloods. If theres any questions then they do a scan or if anything comes up in between then and 20 weeks. It stinks! That's what happened with my son but I was "lucky" with my daughter cause I had complications so I got a scan every month!

Really? I'm from PA as well (about 30 minutes outside of Philly) and I never heard of that. Maybe it's different from city to city. My first scan was originally for 10 weeks, may be sooner now. Everyone I know that was pregnant around here got the scans around 8 - 12 weeks.


----------



## phoebe

may i join please?? i am due on the 2th july. i also voted for the beachbump name. wishing us all a happy and healthy pgs xxx:hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi Phoebe- same due date as me! How're you feeling so far?

If anyones interested- I ordered a mamas and papas catalouge from their website- it arrived today along with a £5 gift voucher! (an actual gift card- not one of those crap ones where you have to spend a certain amount first). Just thouht I'd spread the word :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Doodlepants said:


> Hi Phoebe- same due date as me! How're you feeling so far?
> 
> If anyones interested- I ordered a mamas and papas catalouge from their website- it arrived today along with a £5 gift voucher! (an actual gift card- not one of those crap ones where you have to spend a certain amount first). Just thouht I'd spread the word :)

Oooo might have to order one of those :)

I got a magazine called pregnancy and birth which had a babies 'r' us magazine in there and I have marked next to everything I am going to get after christmas :happydance:


----------



## phoebe

Doodlepants said:


> Hi Phoebe- same due date as me! How're you feeling so far?
> 
> If anyones interested- I ordered a mamas and papas catalouge from their website- it arrived today along with a £5 gift voucher! (an actual gift card- not one of those crap ones where you have to spend a certain amount first). Just thouht I'd spread the word :)

Hi doodles, so far so good thanks, been feeling queasy on and off. Got my app with the diabetic midwife weds and then drs thurs. As my blood sugars have been a bit haywire since fallinf pg. And also have some concerns with my work, i work on a 14 bedded ward in a psychiatric hosp. Some or half the pts are prone to violent behaviour. Hmmmmmmmmmm apart form that i am tickety boo :rofl:
How are you mananging hun??
xxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Well Dr just called back and @12dpo HCG was 110.3 and now @ 14dpo its 221.5 so it def doubled! Feel better now that I know its doubling. Wish I could get a blood test each week!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

jojosmami said:


> Well Dr just called back and @12dpo HCG was 110.3 and now @ 14dpo its 221.5 so it def doubled! Feel better now that I know its doubling. Wish I could get a blood test each week!


Aww thats fantastic news :) 

urghh I hate needles :(


----------



## MrsWez

I am trying to decide what to eat. I am hungry but nothing sounds good. Or I do make it and it makes me feel sick.:wacko:


----------



## dan-o

Hi Razcox, I see the front page is up!! :happydance:

My EDD is the 7th July & I have an early scan booked for the 15th November :flower:


----------



## Razcox

Right folks i have put up all the codes for the piccys if you want to add one then pick you fave and go ahead. :happydance:


----------



## samzi

hey ladies, how are you all today?

it still hasnt sunk in for me yet, i mean i know its only been a day since i found out but still :lol:


----------



## samzi

Oh btw, my edd is 15th july going by LMP. It will probably change when i have the dating scan but for now its the 15th :)


----------



## Razcox

Added you hun x


----------



## MommyWishes4

I'm currently fighting off sleep. My eyelids keep closing, but I'm waiting for a call from my doctor to discuss things that are going on and getting an appointment soon instead of December. 

I'm just so tired! This is also going to kill my phone bill...I'm already over my minutes and I was put on hold this morning for about twenty minutes, now another long call...doctor calls are always long and drawn out! Calling them on Friday (and not getting a return call) is what put me over my minutes in the first place.


----------



## XSunshineMumX

I haven't been added. Due 6th July


----------



## jojosmami

I don't know what I'm doing wrong but the code for the blingee isn't working for me? When I put it in my siggy it just comes up as the code not the image?


----------



## MommyWishes4

jojosmami said:


> I don't know what I'm doing wrong but the code for the blingee isn't working for me? When I put it in my siggy it just comes up as the code not the image?

Did you take out the spaces between the IMG symbols?


----------



## 1230

Please add me to the list. I'm due July 7 :)


----------



## sparklexox

jojosmami said:


> HI Ladies! Congrats to everyone on the BFP!!! My EDD is July 8th. THis is #3 for me. SO excited. Feeling pretty good. Little waves of :sick:, really emotional and heartburn but surpirsingly BBS are fine. All the months I was poking at my BBS to see if they were sore or not and asking hubby if they looked bigger and now I'm actually Preggo and they aren't swollen, sore or anything!! Go figure! Has anyone got their bloods done yet? Do you know what your HGC is? So did you guys decide on a name yet? I really liked The Beach Bumps. Has anyone put in a request for a blingee of our siggy's?

Hi there, noticed we are due on the same day! My boobs are a tad swollen but not really sore with my daughter they were very sore, Maybe to come we are only 4weeks! I have been having awful waves of sickness and today a felt mega tired!! Am back to work tomorrow boo!!!:nope:

We had to get ivf/icis to get pregnant, Our fertility clinic don't do blood HCG testing but do a early scan, Am booked for 1 on the 25Nov! So worried I pray they find heart beats!! All the best :hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

Could you add me am the 8th

so excited been ttc for 5 long heartbreaking years!!

Been waiting long time to be added lol xx


----------



## Embo

Congratulations to you all, this is scary seeing your girly's due July 2011 as My LO was due July 2010 but came 9 days late on the 23rd and is now 3 months old. Time really does fly.
Wishing you all a very happy and healthy nine months :) x


----------



## jojosmami

sparklexox said:


> jojosmami said:
> 
> 
> HI Ladies! Congrats to everyone on the BFP!!! My EDD is July 8th. THis is #3 for me. SO excited. Feeling pretty good. Little waves of :sick:, really emotional and heartburn but surpirsingly BBS are fine. All the months I was poking at my BBS to see if they were sore or not and asking hubby if they looked bigger and now I'm actually Preggo and they aren't swollen, sore or anything!! Go figure! Has anyone got their bloods done yet? Do you know what your HGC is? So did you guys decide on a name yet? I really liked The Beach Bumps. Has anyone put in a request for a blingee of our siggy's?
> 
> Hi there, noticed we are due on the same day! My boobs are a tad swollen but not really sore with my daughter they were very sore, Maybe to come we are only 4weeks! I have been having awful waves of sickness and today a felt mega tired!! Am back to work tomorrow boo!!!:nope:
> 
> We had to get ivf/icis to get pregnant, Our fertility clinic don't do blood HCG testing but do a early scan, Am booked for 1 on the 25Nov! So worried I pray they find heart beats!! All the best :hugs:Click to expand...

YAY!! ANother Bump Buddy! I've had waves of :sick: but not as bad as with my Daughter. BBS though not to bad. NOt swollen and don't really hurt to bed. Waves of sharp pains sometimes. Are you having any cramps? I'm really tired to! Just feel lazy and some heart burn. I really hope I get a scan early! I bet your super excited to be preggo. How long dd you TTC this baby?


----------



## JCsquaredd

Please add me, due July 8th :yipee:


----------



## aussiemum

Hi there ladies. Congratulations to you all. I am from Australia and am having baby number 5. I am due on July 5th and would love to find a buddy to chat with. I have got 4 boys and would love a GIRL!! My youngest is only 10 months and I am still breastfeeding him (trying to stop but with no success) I am married and about to turn 30 in December. I am very scared this time around, not sure how to tell the family, I know they won't be very happy. In the end as long as DH and I are happy that is all that matters.
Looking forward to progressing with you ladies.


----------



## Treykid3

Hi Ladies,
I've been stalking for awhile so I figured it is about time to introduce myself. My EDD is July 6th. This is my third. I have a 3 and a half year old and a 2 year old. So far my biggest symptoms are exhaustion and dizziness. I already claimed my blingy!! :happydance:

I know Dr. appts are different in the UK. Do you have to get bloodwork done first? Do you have a OB in addition to a midwife? How soon do you have to have an exam?.....Just curious. :blush:


----------



## butterfly25

Hi ladies, well today I felt kind of yucky. I was starving for breakfast but then couldn't eat anything for lunch then ate good for dinner. I think the nausea is starting now...no, no, no...I don't want it. :)


----------



## constantstar

Hey ladies! I'm excited to see a group has formed! :) Apparently I will have a bump in July...such a strange idea to me! I'm so worried and excited! I look forward to the journey. Hope we all have a happy & HEALTHY 9 months! 

Has anyone shared the news with friends or family??


----------



## addy23

Hello all, just tested positive last week, edd of 07/08


----------



## Razcox

everyone added and the first page updated again, sorry to anyone i have missed. Just give me a shout and i will add you ASAP xxx

How is everyone today? Feel a bit queasy again here this morning but nothing too bad. My poor boobs ache and my nipples feel like someone has been at them with a cheese grater though! Very tired and really dont feel like going to work, just want to curl up on the sofa and doze all day watching crappy TV. 

How is everyone else finding being pregnant and working?


----------



## Jenni4

Argh!! I'm sucking in my stomach and nothing is happening. I guess your second does tend to show before your first. Not that anyone without a microscope would notice but I can tell!! Lol!! :happydance:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies,

Well last night we had to go to A & E because I had some sharp shooting pains down my right side and they suspected either eptopic or my appendix.

They gave me paracetamol though an IV and some fluid and did a scan to make sure our little petal was in the right place. They found the sac and said it is quit unusual to see the actual baby itself because I am not that far along.

The surgen also knows that I came in and they checked my blood for infection which was negitive so they put it down to growing pains. They said if the pain got worse I have to go back in and they would probably have to look into problems with my appendix.

He looks at my HCG levels and said they were good for this stage of the pregnancy they were 8918.

I also have a scan booked for next tuesday at 9am so we are going to put off seeing the midwife until tuesday afternoon after the scan.

Feeling alot better today though :)

Much Love

x


----------



## phoebe

Hi razcox, how are u today, i am feeling a bit icky, got my midwife app tom thank god ( diabetic) has been a worry not getting on top of my sugar levels. Woke this morning and it was 9.1. I also seem to be having trouble getting the banner up, any ideas?? xxx hugs xxx


----------



## welshwarriors

I'm not on the list either yet, I'm due on the 6th x


----------



## foxforce

Morning everyone :wave:

Hi to the new ladies :wave: and congrats! 

Thanks so much for the codes Raz I eventually managed to get it working.


Feeling quite groggy again today :sick: How's everyone else doing today? x


----------



## phoebe

gm foxforce:hi::hi:
how did u manage to make the code come up?? i am having troubl, it only comes up with the code and no picture.
hugs:hugs: xx


----------



## Razcox

Phoebe - Have you taken the spaces out near the img part of the code? If you dont it will just bring up the code and not the image but its the only way to show the code on here.


----------



## foxforce

Just like Raz said :D Phoebe


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Sofiekirsten said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well last night we had to go to A & E because I had some sharp shooting pains down my right side and they suspected either eptopic or my appendix.
> 
> They gave me paracetamol though an IV and some fluid and did a scan to make sure our little petal was in the right place. They found the sac and said it is quit unusual to see the actual baby itself because I am not that far along.
> 
> The surgen also knows that I came in and they checked my blood for infection which was negitive so they put it down to growing pains. They said if the pain got worse I have to go back in and they would probably have to look into problems with my appendix.
> 
> He looks at my HCG levels and said they were good for this stage of the pregnancy they were 8918.
> 
> I also have a scan booked for next tuesday at 9am so we are going to put off seeing the midwife until tuesday afternoon after the scan.
> 
> Feeling alot better today though :)
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Hey Hun can you update the first page for me? Can you change my MW appointment from Thursday to Tuesday 9th I will be having a scan that day aswell.

Thanks x


----------



## Razcox

Sofiekirsten said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well last night we had to go to A & E because I had some sharp shooting pains down my right side and they suspected either eptopic or my appendix.
> 
> They gave me paracetamol though an IV and some fluid and did a scan to make sure our little petal was in the right place. They found the sac and said it is quit unusual to see the actual baby itself because I am not that far along.
> 
> The surgen also knows that I came in and they checked my blood for infection which was negitive so they put it down to growing pains. They said if the pain got worse I have to go back in and they would probably have to look into problems with my appendix.
> 
> He looks at my HCG levels and said they were good for this stage of the pregnancy they were 8918.
> 
> I also have a scan booked for next tuesday at 9am so we are going to put off seeing the midwife until tuesday afternoon after the scan.
> 
> Feeling alot better today though :)
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x
> 
> Hey Hun can you update the first page for me? Can you change my MW appointment from Thursday to Tuesday 9th I will be having a scan that day aswell.
> 
> Thanks xClick to expand...

Your wish is my command hun :flower:


----------



## freckles09

Sofiekirsten said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well last night we had to go to A & E because I had some sharp shooting pains down my right side and they suspected either eptopic or my appendix.
> 
> They gave me paracetamol though an IV and some fluid and did a scan to make sure our little petal was in the right place. They found the sac and said it is quit unusual to see the actual baby itself because I am not that far along.
> 
> The surgen also knows that I came in and they checked my blood for infection which was negitive so they put it down to growing pains. They said if the pain got worse I have to go back in and they would probably have to look into problems with my appendix.
> 
> He looks at my HCG levels and said they were good for this stage of the pregnancy they were 8918.
> 
> I also have a scan booked for next tuesday at 9am so we are going to put off seeing the midwife until tuesday afternoon after the scan.
> 
> Feeling alot better today though :)
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x
> 
> Hey Hun can you update the first page for me? Can you change my MW appointment from Thursday to Tuesday 9th I will be having a scan that day aswell.
> 
> Thanks xClick to expand...

Hey, sorry to hear you was in so much pain last night but glad you're feeling better today  At least it was just growing pains and nothing more serious...

Just popping in, am testing my new sig! Seems more real now i've added it!


----------



## DragonMummy

hey everyone, just checking to see if my siggy worked as i can't view photobucket images at work! :rofl:


----------



## Razcox

I had something similar with a trip to A&E, a ride in an 'thambulence with the neee naws and a lovely overnight stay ( I hate hospitals!) as they wouldnt let me go home as they couldnt scan me and rule out an ecptopic until the next day. In the end the pain died down and they thought it may have been a popped cyst on my Ovary. All very scary mind you.

Glad things are better today hun and those numbers are looking great x


----------



## jojosmami

How's everyone feeling this morning? Feeling a little :sick: and have a headache. Did anyone else do temps while TTC? Has anyone still taken their temps after getting their :bfp: This morning was the first time in a couple of days that I took my temp just to see and it dropped a bit. NOt to my cover line or anything but it dropped from 98.2 the other day to 97.8 I'm probably worried for nothing but just wanted to see if anyone else had this. MY BBS are starting to get a little sore this morning as well. Really wanna go out and get more tests. Feel like I'm going thru withdrawl from POAS!!:haha:


----------



## Jenni4

jojosmami said:


> How's everyone feeling this morning? Feeling a little :sick: and have a headache. Did anyone else do temps while TTC? Has anyone still taken their temps after getting their :bfp: This morning was the first time in a couple of days that I took my temp just to see and it dropped a bit. NOt to my cover line or anything but it dropped from 98.2 the other day to 97.8 I'm probably worried for nothing but just wanted to see if anyone else had this. MY BBS are starting to get a little sore this morning as well. Really wanna go out and get more tests. Feel like I'm going thru withdrawl from POAS!!:haha:


Hi Jojosmami! I still temp about every other day. This morning it was 36.8C which is about 98.2F...but it does fluctuate...down to 36.7C which is about 98.0F. Don' tknow if that really helps but your temps still seem reasonable to me. Maybe just check again next morning. :hugs:


----------



## McStars

Hi :wave: Finally decided to introduce myself on here! 

Please add me I am due July 6th!


----------



## foxforce

Hey McStars :friends: Good to see you here!

How are you feeling hun? I'm feeling pretty lousy at the moment 

Sofie - Just a bit of scare then!! Glad your ok :thumbup: the hcg levels are super! Hope your taking it easy

Jojo & Jenni - I have never temp'd as unable with my job (shifts) but I have read in another thread that temp'in doesn't count so much when your pregnant and not to get concerned if it's all over the place


----------



## phoebe

hi there, manged to sort the ticker thing lol, i'm not very technical bless me. so how are we all this afternoon?? must say i am lot better than this morning. getting nervous about my midwife app tom as my blood sugars are all over the place at the mo. anyone else diabetic out there?? hugs xxx


----------



## foxforce

Hi Phoebe I seem to get a bit better as the day goes on but still not great!

I'm not diabetic but my other half is, he is type II, I totally understand how you must feel as I work in healthcare and deal with diabetics alot so I do sympathise :hugs: The hormones have a lot to answer for! Are you type I or II ?

Well done on the ticker yay!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

foxforce said:


> Hey McStars :friends: Good to see you here!
> 
> How are you feeling hun? I'm feeling pretty lousy at the moment
> 
> Sofie - Just a bit of scare then!! Glad your ok :thumbup: the hcg levels are super! Hope your taking it easy
> 
> Jojo & Jenni - I have never temp'd as unable with my job (shifts) but I have read in another thread that temp'in doesn't count so much when your pregnant and not to get concerned if it's all over the place

Trying to take it as easy as possible :)

I will be seeing the same GYNO as last night when they do my next scan and he said if we can get a clear picture they will give me a scan picture :) he said we might be able to detect a HB but not to worry if we don't because it might still be too early.

Feeling knackerd at the moment.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## MrsPOP

Ooh I'll have to get my ticker!

Im feeling ok today. Ive told a work colleague who's known about TTCing since we started as she's 6 months preggy now and we had a little bump hug! (Not that I have a bump, just a wobbly belly from eating too many sweets!). So yes, feel ok. Just waiting for 5pm to roll around, Im On Call in work again today and FX Ive had no referrals so far!

Hope you're all ok girlies! x


----------



## foxforce

Sofiekirsten said:


> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> Hey McStars :friends: Good to see you here!
> 
> How are you feeling hun? I'm feeling pretty lousy at the moment
> 
> Sofie - Just a bit of scare then!! Glad your ok :thumbup: the hcg levels are super! Hope your taking it easy
> 
> Jojo & Jenni - I have never temp'd as unable with my job (shifts) but I have read in another thread that temp'in doesn't count so much when your pregnant and not to get concerned if it's all over the place
> 
> Trying to take it as easy as possible :)
> 
> I will be seeing the same GYNO as last night when they do my next scan and he said if we can get a clear picture they will give me a scan picture :) he said we might be able to detect a HB but not to worry if we don't because it might still be too early.
> 
> Feeling knackerd at the moment.
> 
> Hope everyone is well xClick to expand...

Seems like you have got a great gyno, fx you get a nice clear scan to get a picture. Some people seem to see hb at 6 weeks so hopefully you may as your dates could still change by a day or two if ov'd early :shrug:

Knackered is good I think majority of us here are feeling pretty rubbish at the moment lol


----------



## phoebe

foxforce said:


> Hi Phoebe I seem to get a bit better as the day goes on but still not great!
> 
> I'm not diabetic but my other half is, he is type II, I totally understand how you must feel as I work in healthcare and deal with diabetics alot so I do sympathise :hugs: The hormones have a lot to answer for! Are you type I or II ?
> 
> Well done on the ticker yay!

hi foxforce, i am type II on insulin. i got put on it last yr when i fell pregnant. but unfotunately lost new yr day this year. Its such a worry as i am injecting up to 26 units at my evening meal then its in the 8s and 9s in the morning xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

foxforce said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> Hey McStars :friends: Good to see you here!
> 
> How are you feeling hun? I'm feeling pretty lousy at the moment
> 
> Sofie - Just a bit of scare then!! Glad your ok :thumbup: the hcg levels are super! Hope your taking it easy
> 
> Jojo & Jenni - I have never temp'd as unable with my job (shifts) but I have read in another thread that temp'in doesn't count so much when your pregnant and not to get concerned if it's all over the place
> 
> Trying to take it as easy as possible :)
> 
> I will be seeing the same GYNO as last night when they do my next scan and he said if we can get a clear picture they will give me a scan picture :) he said we might be able to detect a HB but not to worry if we don't because it might still be too early.
> 
> Feeling knackerd at the moment.
> 
> Hope everyone is well xClick to expand...
> 
> Seems like you have got a great gyno, fx you get a nice clear scan to get a picture. Some people seem to see hb at 6 weeks so hopefully you may as your dates could still change by a day or two if ov'd early :shrug:
> 
> Knackered is good I think majority of us here are feeling pretty rubbish at the moment lolClick to expand...


Yeah our GYNO is great infact he looks like my DH's long lost brother lol it was really strange.

I would love to hear the HB DH has said if we do hear the heart beat he is going to ask the sonographer if he could record it on his phone awww bless him :D

Yeah just really bad fatigue, unbelievably sore BBs and nausea but other than that I am feeling quite good :)


----------



## foxforce

phoebe said:


> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> Hi Phoebe I seem to get a bit better as the day goes on but still not great!
> 
> I'm not diabetic but my other half is, he is type II, I totally understand how you must feel as I work in healthcare and deal with diabetics alot so I do sympathise :hugs: The hormones have a lot to answer for! Are you type I or II ?
> 
> Well done on the ticker yay!
> 
> hi foxforce, i am type II on insulin. i got put on it last yr when i fell pregnant. but unfotunately lost new yr day this year. Its such a worry as i am injecting up to 26 units at my evening meal then its in the 8s and 9s in the morning xxClick to expand...

So it's like you developed the need for insulin in pregnancy, did it not stop once you weren't pregnant? Sorry for your loss :hugs:
Seems like your insulin levels need adjusting for you again if your bm's are all over, which they will sort for you tomorrow, try not worry they will get on top of it :thumbup: It may mean changing to a different type of insulin xx


----------



## Genie Doo

Hi All,

I'd join if OK - I'm due on 7th of July. 
I have not yet visited doc I will go tomm so am a bit nervous now if everything gonna be allright. 

Jojosmami,
I tried temping but it never really worked out my temperature was all over the place. I deffo had very low temperature last Friday but I don't think it means anything.. (I hope so.)

I think I'll try the ticker. :winkwink:


----------



## foxforce

Sofiekirsten said:


> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> Hey McStars :friends: Good to see you here!
> 
> How are you feeling hun? I'm feeling pretty lousy at the moment
> 
> Sofie - Just a bit of scare then!! Glad your ok :thumbup: the hcg levels are super! Hope your taking it easy
> 
> Jojo & Jenni - I have never temp'd as unable with my job (shifts) but I have read in another thread that temp'in doesn't count so much when your pregnant and not to get concerned if it's all over the place
> 
> Trying to take it as easy as possible :)
> 
> I will be seeing the same GYNO as last night when they do my next scan and he said if we can get a clear picture they will give me a scan picture :) he said we might be able to detect a HB but not to worry if we don't because it might still be too early.
> 
> Feeling knackerd at the moment.
> 
> Hope everyone is well xClick to expand...
> 
> Seems like you have got a great gyno, fx you get a nice clear scan to get a picture. Some people seem to see hb at 6 weeks so hopefully you may as your dates could still change by a day or two if ov'd early :shrug:
> 
> Knackered is good I think majority of us here are feeling pretty rubbish at the moment lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah our GYNO is great infact he looks like my DH's long lost brother lol it was really strange.
> 
> I would love to hear the HB DH has said if we do hear the heart beat he is going to ask the sonographer if he could record it on his phone awww bless him :D
> 
> Yeah just really bad fatigue, unbelievably sore BBs and nausea but other than that I am feeling quite good :)Click to expand...

I think they will prob get you back for another scan for around 7 weeks if they don't get a hb, or ask them to just to check. Slight weight of your shoulders if you do hear a hb - well I know it will be for me!

I'm with you on fatigue, nausea, I also have headache which comes and goes, shortness of breath when I do anything and slightly sore bbs. Can't say I feel good lol but I have a wedding on Saturday so hoping I do at least on that day! Luckily it's a late afternoon ceremony so gives me chance to come around!


----------



## phoebe

foxforce said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> Hi Phoebe I seem to get a bit better as the day goes on but still not great!
> 
> I'm not diabetic but my other half is, he is type II, I totally understand how you must feel as I work in healthcare and deal with diabetics alot so I do sympathise :hugs: The hormones have a lot to answer for! Are you type I or II ?
> 
> Well done on the ticker yay!
> 
> hi foxforce, i am type II on insulin. i got put on it last yr when i fell pregnant. but unfotunately lost new yr day this year. Its such a worry as i am injecting up to 26 units at my evening meal then its in the 8s and 9s in the morning xxClick to expand...
> 
> So it's like you developed the need for insulin in pregnancy, did it not stop once you weren't pregnant? Sorry for your loss :hugs:
> Seems like your insulin levels need adjusting for you again if your bm's are all over, which they will sort for you tomorrow, try not worry they will get on top of it :thumbup: It may mean changing to a different type of insulin xxClick to expand...

Thanks fox, it did bloody hurt at the time but am feeling better about it all now.no not really, but was on much lower dosages. the diabetic midwife kept me on it as i wanted to ttc when i felt ready and it was much safer for me than the metformin, thanks again hun. will let u know how it goes :thumbup: xx


----------



## Britt11

Sofiekirsten said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well last night we had to go to A & E because I had some sharp shooting pains down my right side and they suspected either eptopic or my appendix.
> 
> They gave me paracetamol though an IV and some fluid and did a scan to make sure our little petal was in the right place. They found the sac and said it is quit unusual to see the actual baby itself because I am not that far along.
> 
> The surgen also knows that I came in and they checked my blood for infection which was negitive so they put it down to growing pains. They said if the pain got worse I have to go back in and they would probably have to look into problems with my appendix.
> 
> He looks at my HCG levels and said they were good for this stage of the pregnancy they were 8918.
> 
> I also have a scan booked for next tuesday at 9am so we are going to put off seeing the midwife until tuesday afternoon after the scan.
> 
> Feeling alot better today though :)
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

glad you are feeling better today hon. Your numbers sound great, maybe it is a cyst like someone suggested- that happend to a girl on my other thread in BNB and it was extremely painful for her. It doesnt hurt the baby just painful for you unfortunately. My FS likes to do scans closer to 7 weeks as he said its hit or miss to see anything definitely before.
keep us posted but I am sure all will be fine

For the temping question- its really recommended to put the thermometer away, as it may stress you out more than help you. I temped consistently for 10 cycles and then I felt it was stressing me out so I put it away this last cycle and thats when I got my bfp :hugs:

How is everyone? I am headachy and feeling off today as well but not too bad.

:hugs:


----------



## foxforce

[/QUOTE]Thanks fox, it did bloody hurt at the time but am feeling better about it all now.no not really, but was on much lower dosages. the diabetic midwife kept me on it as i wanted to ttc when i felt ready and *it was much safer for me than the metformin*, thanks again hun. will let u know how it goes :thumbup: xx[/QUOTE]

Ahhh thats interesting didn't think it would be a problem, good luck for tomorrow anyways xx


----------



## jojosmami

I agree with you ladies, I'm beat! I almost feel like I'm getting sick. I'm a little queezy so my belly is just not right, have a headache, bad lower back ache, bbs are starting to be really sore today and just in a yucky mood! Glad to know Im not the only one feeling like this. Anyone else really moody?

Genie Doo, I did some research and its says the temp info doesn't really count when your actually preggo. Thank Goodness!


----------



## sparklexox

jojosmami said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojosmami said:
> 
> 
> HI Ladies! Congrats to everyone on the BFP!!! My EDD is July 8th. THis is #3 for me. SO excited. Feeling pretty good. Little waves of :sick:, really emotional and heartburn but surpirsingly BBS are fine. All the months I was poking at my BBS to see if they were sore or not and asking hubby if they looked bigger and now I'm actually Preggo and they aren't swollen, sore or anything!! Go figure! Has anyone got their bloods done yet? Do you know what your HGC is? So did you guys decide on a name yet? I really liked The Beach Bumps. Has anyone put in a request for a blingee of our siggy's?
> 
> Hi there, noticed we are due on the same day! My boobs are a tad swollen but not really sore with my daughter they were very sore, Maybe to come we are only 4weeks! I have been having awful waves of sickness and today a felt mega tired!! Am back to work tomorrow boo!!!:nope:
> 
> 
> H
> We had to get ivf/icis to get pregnant, Our fertility clinic don't do blood HCG testing but do a early scan, Am booked for 1 on the 25Nov! So worried I pray they find heart beats!! All the best :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY!! ANother Bump Buddy! I've had waves of :sick: but not as bad as with my Daughter. BBS though not to bad. NOt swollen and don't really hurt to bed. Waves of sharp pains sometimes. Are you having any cramps? I'm really tired to! Just feel lazy and some heart burn. I really hope I get a scan early! I bet your super excited to be preggo. How long dd you TTC this baby?Click to expand...


Hi there, How are you feeling today? :hugs: Ive burst out crying twice today alone. Feeling tried not sleeping the best? seem to have energy which I find weird? soreheads and waves of :sick: But that's been pretty much since the 25 of Nov. Fertility clinic told me if my DH gets home early from offshore we can get scan in 1 half weeks!! I hope so I just need to know every things OK, It all seems to good to be true!

We tried for 2years on/off then TTC for 3years, Its been very tough!!! But were are here and preg!! We had to do ivf/icis. We are still in shock and on cloud:cloud9:.

:kiss:


----------



## Britt11

jojosmami said:


> I agree with you ladies, I'm beat! I almost feel like I'm getting sick. I'm a little queezy so my belly is just not right, have a headache, bad lower back ache, bbs are starting to be really sore today and just in a yucky mood! Glad to know Im not the only one feeling like this. Anyone else really moody?
> 
> Genie Doo, I did some research and its says the temp info doesn't really count when your actually preggo. Thank Goodness!

Oh my gosh, I am glad I am not the only one. I felt like I had pms x 20 yesterday, I was so not myself. I gave this guy shit at the gym for scanning his card ahead of mine, cursed at this woman for tailgating me for 20 minutes (well that one was deserved) and rolled my eyes at a woman for sneaking infront of me at the line at the grocery store even though she got there first fair and square :rofl:

so happy for you sparkle :hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

Britt11 said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well last night we had to go to A & E because I had some sharp shooting pains down my right side and they suspected either eptopic or my appendix.
> 
> They gave me paracetamol though an IV and some fluid and did a scan to make sure our little petal was in the right place. They found the sac and said it is quit unusual to see the actual baby itself because I am not that far along.
> 
> The surgen also knows that I came in and they checked my blood for infection which was negitive so they put it down to growing pains. They said if the pain got worse I have to go back in and they would probably have to look into problems with my appendix.
> 
> He looks at my HCG levels and said they were good for this stage of the pregnancy they were 8918.
> 
> I also have a scan booked for next tuesday at 9am so we are going to put off seeing the midwife until tuesday afternoon after the scan.
> 
> Feeling alot better today though :)
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x
> 
> glad you are feeling better today hon. Your numbers sound great, maybe it is a cyst like someone suggested- that happend to a girl on my other thread in BNB and it was extremely painful for her. It doesnt hurt the baby just painful for you unfortunately. My FS likes to do scans closer to 7 weeks as he said its hit or miss to see anything definitely before.
> keep us posted but I am sure all will be fine
> 
> For the temping question- its really recommended to put the thermometer away, as it may stress you out more than help you. I temped consistently for 10 cycles and then I felt it was stressing me out so I put it away this last cycle and thats when I got my bfp :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone? I am headachy and feeling off today as well but not too bad.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


Hi Britt :happydance: how are you hunni! 

Ive also been very head achy today! makes me think everything must still be OK in there?!? Am OK! gutted I have to start injecting heparin daily and take baby aspirin! Thought all the injections were behind me! 

O well... I hope your well.. xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

sparklexox said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well last night we had to go to A & E because I had some sharp shooting pains down my right side and they suspected either eptopic or my appendix.
> 
> They gave me paracetamol though an IV and some fluid and did a scan to make sure our little petal was in the right place. They found the sac and said it is quit unusual to see the actual baby itself because I am not that far along.
> 
> The surgen also knows that I came in and they checked my blood for infection which was negitive so they put it down to growing pains. They said if the pain got worse I have to go back in and they would probably have to look into problems with my appendix.
> 
> He looks at my HCG levels and said they were good for this stage of the pregnancy they were 8918.
> 
> I also have a scan booked for next tuesday at 9am so we are going to put off seeing the midwife until tuesday afternoon after the scan.
> 
> Feeling alot better today though :)
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x
> 
> glad you are feeling better today hon. Your numbers sound great, maybe it is a cyst like someone suggested- that happend to a girl on my other thread in BNB and it was extremely painful for her. It doesnt hurt the baby just painful for you unfortunately. My FS likes to do scans closer to 7 weeks as he said its hit or miss to see anything definitely before.
> keep us posted but I am sure all will be fine
> 
> For the temping question- its really recommended to put the thermometer away, as it may stress you out more than help you. I temped consistently for 10 cycles and then I felt it was stressing me out so I put it away this last cycle and thats when I got my bfp :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone? I am headachy and feeling off today as well but not too bad.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Britt :happydance: how are you hunni!
> 
> Ive also been very head achy today! makes me think everything must still be OK in there?!? Am OK! gutted I have to start injecting heparin daily and take baby aspirin! Thought all the injections were behind me!
> 
> O well... I hope your well.. xxxxx:hugs:[/Q
> 
> OMG :cry: again just noticed my beanie moved up a level!!! lol
> 
> I was never this emotional with my daughter!!
> :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## jojosmami

sparklexox said:


> jojosmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojosmami said:
> 
> 
> HI Ladies! Congrats to everyone on the BFP!!! My EDD is July 8th. THis is #3 for me. SO excited. Feeling pretty good. Little waves of :sick:, really emotional and heartburn but surpirsingly BBS are fine. All the months I was poking at my BBS to see if they were sore or not and asking hubby if they looked bigger and now I'm actually Preggo and they aren't swollen, sore or anything!! Go figure! Has anyone got their bloods done yet? Do you know what your HGC is? So did you guys decide on a name yet? I really liked The Beach Bumps. Has anyone put in a request for a blingee of our siggy's?
> 
> Hi there, noticed we are due on the same day! My boobs are a tad swollen but not really sore with my daughter they were very sore, Maybe to come we are only 4weeks! I have been having awful waves of sickness and today a felt mega tired!! Am back to work tomorrow boo!!!:nope:
> 
> 
> H
> We had to get ivf/icis to get pregnant, Our fertility clinic don't do blood HCG testing but do a early scan, Am booked for 1 on the 25Nov! So worried I pray they find heart beats!! All the best :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY!! ANother Bump Buddy! I've had waves of :sick: but not as bad as with my Daughter. BBS though not to bad. NOt swollen and don't really hurt to bed. Waves of sharp pains sometimes. Are you having any cramps? I'm really tired to! Just feel lazy and some heart burn. I really hope I get a scan early! I bet your super excited to be preggo. How long dd you TTC this baby?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi there, How are you feeling today? :hugs: Ive burst out crying twice today alone. Feeling tried not sleeping the best? seem to have energy which I find weird? soreheads and waves of :sick: But that's been pretty much since the 25 of Nov. Fertility clinic told me if my DH gets home early from offshore we can get scan in 1 half weeks!! I hope so I just need to know every things OK, It all seems to good to be true!
> 
> We tried for 2years on/off then TTC for 3years, Its been very tough!!! But were are here and preg!! We had to do ivf/icis. We are still in shock and on cloud:cloud9:.
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...

I'm feeling pretty crappy today TBH. Not feeling :sick: just queezy,super tired because I'm not sleeping well at night either. Can't get comfy. Have a headache and my body just feels yucky. Are you getting any cramps? I'm crampy, like deep, dull cramps. I'm sure just growing pains. Where is your Dh? Here we don't get a scan until 20 weeks unless you have a problem. I'm hoping with my history of complications with my other pregnancies they will do the scan. So glad to hear that your finally preggo! Congrats again for all your hard work!! I can't wait to hear its little heartbeat!! My 1st OBGYN appt is Dec 2nd, I'll be 9 wks then, and they check you, give you lots of info on classes and things but then you don't go back till 12 wks I believe. So its alot of questions in between. You would think by the 3rd baby I would be a pro at this but I feel like its my 1st one all over again! Have you told anyone about the great news yet?


----------



## Genie Doo

Thanks Jojosmami, never believed in temping!:haha:

I don't have headache (which is ridicolous because I normally do have one:haha: but I have slight cramps like before AF.

And I AM SUCH A BITCH!:blush: I was bitchy today with my best friend, my sister, OH, and fair to say - with my daugther, too.:blush: Now I'm at work and work and out and about to be bitchy with a few clients who really deserves it at last!:haha:


----------



## Britt11

sparklexox said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well last night we had to go to A & E because I had some sharp shooting pains down my right side and they suspected either eptopic or my appendix.
> 
> They gave me paracetamol though an IV and some fluid and did a scan to make sure our little petal was in the right place. They found the sac and said it is quit unusual to see the actual baby itself because I am not that far along.
> 
> The surgen also knows that I came in and they checked my blood for infection which was negitive so they put it down to growing pains. They said if the pain got worse I have to go back in and they would probably have to look into problems with my appendix.
> 
> He looks at my HCG levels and said they were good for this stage of the pregnancy they were 8918.
> 
> I also have a scan booked for next tuesday at 9am so we are going to put off seeing the midwife until tuesday afternoon after the scan.
> 
> Feeling alot better today though :)
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x
> 
> glad you are feeling better today hon. Your numbers sound great, maybe it is a cyst like someone suggested- that happend to a girl on my other thread in BNB and it was extremely painful for her. It doesnt hurt the baby just painful for you unfortunately. My FS likes to do scans closer to 7 weeks as he said its hit or miss to see anything definitely before.
> keep us posted but I am sure all will be fine
> 
> For the temping question- its really recommended to put the thermometer away, as it may stress you out more than help you. I temped consistently for 10 cycles and then I felt it was stressing me out so I put it away this last cycle and thats when I got my bfp :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone? I am headachy and feeling off today as well but not too bad.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Britt :happydance: how are you hunni!
> 
> Ive also been very head achy today! makes me think everything must still be OK in there?!? Am OK! gutted I have to start injecting heparin daily and take baby aspirin! Thought all the injections were behind me!
> 
> O well... I hope your well.. xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

oh did they say why and for how long? Heparin is pretty intense anticoagulant
hopefully the pokes arent too bad, but its all worth it in the end right :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies can i join in :happydance: im due i think july 3rd ish going by my last af.. i was encouraged by DM to join in so here i am.. im so nervous still and in shock..:)

july beach bumps sounds so sweet


----------



## dan-o

Congrats babyhopes!! xx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks dan-o you too so great to see you got your bfp :)


----------



## Britt11

welcome babyhopes, I remember you from other threads. You and I have had a long journey to get our well deserved bfps.
Congrats!


----------



## foxforce

Hi Genie and Babyhopes :wave:

Congrats to you both :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

yes we def have lol.. yes i remember talking in the chat room aswell when it was here still lol

glad to see you got a bfp were only a few days apart yayy


----------



## Genie Doo

Girls,

anyone else having problems when and what to tell to friends and colleagues?

My problem is that I usually drank a lot of coffee and also smoking some cigs - which I gave up now of course. But that means everyone staring at me knowingly... 
It might be better to tell - but I'm too supercticious...:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

tell them your on a detox or something which means giving up coffee and cigs and replaced by smoothies, fresh juice etc.. it might work :D


----------



## jojosmami

Genie Doo said:


> Thanks Jojosmami, never believed in temping!:haha:
> 
> I don't have headache (which is ridicolous because I normally do have one:haha: but I have slight cramps like before AF.
> 
> And I AM SUCH A BITCH!:blush: I was bitchy today with my best friend, my sister, OH, and fair to say - with my daugther, too.:blush: Now I'm at work and work and out and about to be bitchy with a few clients who really deserves it at last!:haha:

Boy, I am def on the Bitch train right now!! The sound of my own breathing is getting on my nerves! I have no patients for ANYTHING OR ANYONE at the moment! I hope and I know my DH is praying that I get over this phase soon :haha:


----------



## MrsWez

I finally got my Dr. appointment setup for the 16th. I am nervous but excited. He has me on progesterone and baby aspirin due to my history of reoccurring miscarriages. I am very sleepy and hungry today.


----------



## Genie Doo

Detox... This is good!:haha::haha::haha:
But yep, it might work out - I will tell them I'm on a 2 months detox and then tadaaaaam - I can announce pregnancy later. (Hope so!:kiss:


----------



## McStars

This thread is hard to keep up with!

Foxforce- I feel horrible today! I have been sick all this morning :nope: I haven't really been able to eat a good meal the past couple of days. I have stomach problems already and it seems when pregnant digestion slows waaaay down. How are you feeling? Is anyone else sick already? This part is the worst part!

MrsWez my appointment is on the 16th too! :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

i feel sick already.. ive only been sick once but every time i eat i feel like im gonna throw up.. its horrible... :(


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Well I fell asleep again for 3 hours!

This seems like a daily accurance at the moment. But I suppose it makes the day go quicker so I can see little petal on the screen on Tuesday :)

Hope your all well 

x


----------



## jojosmami

Actually MCStars I'm not feeling to hot myself. Not as bad as when I was preggo with my daughter but I def not on my A game. More just really tired,aggravated,my bbs hurt and belly feeling queezy! Hope you feel better soon. SOmeone told me when I was pregnant with my daughter that eating plain chips like Lays and drinking lemonade helps and I tried it and it worked for me!


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well I fell asleep again for 3 hours!
> 
> This seems like a daily accurance at the moment. But I suppose it makes the day go quicker so I can see little petal on the screen on Tuesday :)
> 
> Hope your all well
> 
> x

 I know what you mean - I need to take at least one (usually two) naps a day. A few days ago I fought of sleep and stayed awake all day - by night time I felt like I had been run over by a train! Now I make sure I sleep whenever my body starts asking me to, even if it's only a half hour at a time.

Happy to say that the bitchiness hasn't gotten me yet, though I have a VERY short temper. Everything outside of my house gets on my nerves - construction trucks backing up, my doctor not calling me back for three days when I called him every day, the weather, etc. It's just a little annoyance in my head, that little voice that starts growling, but mostly I can keep it contained.

Also, I have been having viscious cravings for tacos. All the time!


----------



## Doodlepants

Good afternoon everyone!
Hello to everyone who's joined since I was last on!
I'm feeling soooo tired today, and short tempered AND have stomach ache thanks to a slower digestive system! Oh and to top it all of I have had a massive attack of spots!- anyone else suffering with their skin?!.....But despite all that I'm very happy and excited! It's really starting to sink in now- I'm pregnant! Yay!
Sorry to hear so many people are having a tough time at work, I remember when I was pregnant with Holly- work was a nightmare, all I wanted to do was sleeeeeeeeepppp!!!... and be sick lol!
Anyway, hope your all ok
xxx


----------



## sparklexox

MommyWishes4 said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well I fell asleep again for 3 hours!
> 
> This seems like a daily accurance at the moment. But I suppose it makes the day go quicker so I can see little petal on the screen on Tuesday :)
> 
> Hope your all well
> 
> x
> 
> I know what you mean - I need to take at least one (usually two) naps a day. A few days ago I fought of sleep and stayed awake all day - by night time I felt like I had been run over by a train! Now I make sure I sleep whenever my body starts asking me to, even if it's only a half hour at a time.
> 
> Happy to say that the bitchiness hasn't gotten me yet, though I have a VERY short temper. Everything outside of my house gets on my nerves - construction trucks backing up, my doctor not calling me back for three days when I called him every day, the weather, etc. It's just a little annoyance in my head, that little voice that starts growling, but mostly I can keep it contained.Click to expand...


Hi Sofiekirsten hope your alright! Thinking about you! 

:hugs:

HAHAHA I know wot you mean about short tempered!!! Ive been a right moody cow today if am not moody am crying lol 

:kiss:


----------



## jojosmami

Doodlepants from about 4 dpo my skin has been so oily and now I look like I'm just going thru puberty!! Its horrible and now were pregnant we cant use anything to get rid of them!!


----------



## RedRose19

anyone else feel like they have cold symptoms?? my head feels so sore, dizzy and generally feel like crap.. and v sore bbs.. :S


----------



## Sofiekirsten

sparklexox said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well I fell asleep again for 3 hours!
> 
> This seems like a daily accurance at the moment. But I suppose it makes the day go quicker so I can see little petal on the screen on Tuesday :)
> 
> Hope your all well
> 
> x
> 
> I know what you mean - I need to take at least one (usually two) naps a day. A few days ago I fought of sleep and stayed awake all day - by night time I felt like I had been run over by a train! Now I make sure I sleep whenever my body starts asking me to, even if it's only a half hour at a time.
> 
> Happy to say that the bitchiness hasn't gotten me yet, though I have a VERY short temper. Everything outside of my house gets on my nerves - construction trucks backing up, my doctor not calling me back for three days when I called him every day, the weather, etc. It's just a little annoyance in my head, that little voice that starts growling, but mostly I can keep it contained.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Sofiekirsten hope your alright! Thinking about you!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> HAHAHA I know wot you mean about short tempered!!! Ive been a right moody cow today if am not moody am crying lol
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...

Hey Hun!

Yeah I am doing good :) Hope your ok hun!

Much Love

x


----------



## sparklexox

jojosmami said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojosmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojosmami said:
> 
> 
> HI Ladies! Congrats to everyone on the BFP!!! My EDD is July 8th. THis is #3 for me. SO excited. Feeling pretty good. Little waves of :sick:, really emotional and heartburn but surpirsingly BBS are fine. All the months I was poking at my BBS to see if they were sore or not and asking hubby if they looked bigger and now I'm actually Preggo and they aren't swollen, sore or anything!! Go figure! Has anyone got their bloods done yet? Do you know what your HGC is? So did you guys decide on a name yet? I really liked The Beach Bumps. Has anyone put in a request for a blingee of our siggy's?
> 
> Hi there, noticed we are due on the same day! My boobs are a tad swollen but not really sore with my daughter they were very sore, Maybe to come we are only 4weeks! I have been having awful waves of sickness and today a felt mega tired!! Am back to work tomorrow boo!!!:nope:
> 
> 
> H
> We had to get ivf/icis to get pregnant, Our fertility clinic don't do blood HCG testing but do a early scan, Am booked for 1 on the 25Nov! So worried I pray they find heart beats!! All the best :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY!! ANother Bump Buddy! I've had waves of :sick: but not as bad as with my Daughter. BBS though not to bad. NOt swollen and don't really hurt to bed. Waves of sharp pains sometimes. Are you having any cramps? I'm really tired to! Just feel lazy and some heart burn. I really hope I get a scan early! I bet your super excited to be preggo. How long dd you TTC this baby?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi there, How are you feeling today? :hugs: Ive burst out crying twice today alone. Feeling tried not sleeping the best? seem to have energy which I find weird? soreheads and waves of :sick: But that's been pretty much since the 25 of Nov. Fertility clinic told me if my DH gets home early from offshore we can get scan in 1 half weeks!! I hope so I just need to know every things OK, It all seems to good to be true!
> 
> We tried for 2years on/off then TTC for 3years, Its been very tough!!! But were are here and preg!! We had to do ivf/icis. We are still in shock and on cloud:cloud9:.
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling pretty crappy today TBH. Not feeling :sick: just queezy,super tired because I'm not sleeping well at night either. Can't get comfy. Have a headache and my body just feels yucky. Are you getting any cramps? I'm crampy, like deep, dull cramps. I'm sure just growing pains. Where is your Dh? Here we don't get a scan until 20 weeks unless you have a problem. I'm hoping with my history of complications with my other pregnancies they will do the scan. So glad to hear that your finally preggo! Congrats again for all your hard work!! I can't wait to hear its little heartbeat!! My 1st OBGYN appt is Dec 2nd, I'll be 9 wks then, and they check you, give you lots of info on classes and things but then you don't go back till 12 wks I believe. So its alot of questions in between. You would think by the 3rd baby I would be a pro at this but I feel like its my 1st one all over again! Have you told anyone about the great news yet?Click to expand...

My DH Works 3 on 3 off on a boat in the north sea!! He also travels to AU and other parts of the world! Lucky seeing parts of the world but hard long shifts.

I have just told family and my seniors at work as I have to get a risk assessment to make sure am safe! I want to wait to make sure everything's ok!!:winkwink:

I will try and wait 12weeks before the big announcement :happydance:

CANT WAIT !!!!


Am sorry to hear you have had complications in the past, Its makes you worry!!!:thumbup: I have a 9year old and feel like I know nothing so much has changed it crazy. 

:hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

JULY BABIES!!!! I was a july baby!! :D So happy for all of you!!


----------



## sparklexox

PLEASE HELP!!

HAS ANYONE NEEDED TO TAKE HEPARIN AND BABY ASPIRIN?

I START INJECTIONS TONIGHT! 

MY LUPUS RESULTS CAME BACK INCONCLUSIVE??

I ask what if I don't have lupus and the specialist said it wont hard the baby.

Any tip/suggestions/feed back would be very much appreciated

x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

sparklexox said:


> PLEASE HELP!!
> 
> HAS ANYONE NEEDED TO TAKE HEPARIN AND BABY ASPIRIN?
> 
> I START INJECTIONS TONIGHT!
> 
> MY LUPUS RESULTS CAME BACK INCONCLUSIVE??
> 
> I ask what if I don't have lupus and the specialist said it wont hard the baby.
> 
> Any tip/suggestions/feed back would be very much appreciated
> 
> x

Hey hun, new to thread, will introduce myself in a min. One of the ladies from the thread I've been posting on whilst TTC has Lupus and has also had a successful pregnancy. She is so lovely and easy to talk to, her profile is here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/member.php?u=85845

Maybe you could leave her a message? I'm sure she could would share her experience, I know she had to take baby asprin and stuff. x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

May I join you ladies?! Phoebe invited me over here :hugs:

I'm newly pregnant, and due July 13th :happydance:
:flower: x


----------



## jojosmami

babyhopes10 said:


> anyone else feel like they have cold symptoms?? my head feels so sore, dizzy and generally feel like crap.. and v sore bbs.. :S

I do. I was just telling my BFF that it feels like I'm getting the Flu. My body is sore, even my skin! Got a chill I can't get rid of, headache etc. My BFF said maybe some of it is from Caffinee withdrawl? Today was the first day I didn't have my 5 cups of coffee thru out the day. Been doing Decaf Tea instead.


----------



## jojosmami

Welcome TInkerbell!!! Welcome to all the newbies!!


----------



## RedRose19

i dont normally drink coffee.. but ive no had much water either because i just feel too sicky..
am feeling very emotional too.. crying over silly things :blush:


----------



## jojosmami

babyhopes10 said:


> i dont normally drink coffee.. but ive no had much water either because i just feel too sicky..
> am feeling very emotional too.. crying over silly things :blush:

I think its a matter of " Welcome to PRegnancy" :haha: I've just been on a thread for us newly preggo women who are emotional. Its all of us venting on what set off our latest :cry: episode. Pretty much all the girls I see that around the smae amount of weeks as us feel like crap too!


----------



## RedRose19

i just cried because my oh said he'd be home late :shock: wayyyy over sensitive


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Haha I have been crying to everything I watched undercover boss USA and cried at that along with Harry Potter, Coronation Street and Eastenders!

Feel like a right tool lol

x


----------



## RedRose19

:haha: it doesnt help ive got 3 pages of college work to have finished by tonight.. i keep getting frustrated then crying again grrr lol

i dont think bnb is helping either :rofl:


----------



## absandjbs

I'm a newbie, but due July 8th or so. First appt. November 8, best wishes girls!!!


----------



## McStars

jojosmami said:


> Actually MCStars I'm not feeling to hot myself. Not as bad as when I was preggo with my daughter but I def not on my A game. More just really tired,aggravated,my bbs hurt and belly feeling queezy! Hope you feel better soon. SOmeone told me when I was pregnant with my daughter that eating plain chips like Lays and drinking lemonade helps and I tried it and it worked for me!


That doesn't sound good at all! When I was pregnant with my son, I was sick a lot too and all I ate for a while were these really big chocolate muffins... :blush: I think I might need to make a trip to go get some more!
My skin has actually cleared up since I found out, I am surprised! I am pretty bitchy and short tempered as well...I just want to Fast forward to the second tri...


----------



## MommyWishes4

I've also been crying about everything! Not even just once - if I'm reminded of it later in the day, I'll start crying about it again! :dohh: I even cry during touching commercials, baby shows, and finding out someone else is pregnant, but at least they're usually happy tears!



McStars said:


> and all I ate for a while were these really big chocolate muffins... :blush: I think I might need to make a trip to go get some more!

 A big chocolate muffin sounds DELICIOUS! Oh, I feel like I must have one now! :haha:


----------



## Treykid3

I think I just read through 100 posts! 

I noticed that headaches are a big symptom for you guys. What i found that works is drinking a lot of water! 

I havent eaten much today. Not hungry and I cant figure out what I want. 

Jojo, why is your 1st scan at 20 weeks? That seems late. I'll know more tomorrow but I think ill get one bn 6 and 8 wks.

Question for u guys. When does the heart start beating?


----------



## sparklexox

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!
> 
> HAS ANYONE NEEDED TO TAKE HEPARIN AND BABY ASPIRIN?
> 
> I START INJECTIONS TONIGHT!
> 
> MY LUPUS RESULTS CAME BACK INCONCLUSIVE??
> 
> I ask what if I don't have lupus and the specialist said it wont hard the baby.
> 
> Any tip/suggestions/feed back would be very much appreciated
> 
> x
> 
> Hey hun, new to thread, will introduce myself in a min. One of the ladies from the thread I've been posting on whilst TTC has Lupus and has also had a successful pregnancy. She is so lovely and easy to talk to, her profile is here:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/member.php?u=85845
> 
> Maybe you could leave her a message? I'm sure she could would share her experience, I know she had to take baby asprin and stuff. xClick to expand...

Aww thank you xxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyWishes4

Treykid3 said:


> I think I just read through 100 posts!
> 
> I noticed that headaches are a big symptom for you guys. What i found that works is drinking a lot of water!
> 
> I havent eaten much today. Not hungry and I cant figure out what I want.
> 
> Jojo, why is your 1st scan at 20 weeks? That seems late. I'll know more tomorrow but I think ill get one bn 6 and 8 wks.
> 
> Question for u guys. When does the heart start beating?

Heart starts being at 5 weeks usually. Can usually be heard at 6 weeks.


----------



## mamadonna

hi every1 is there room for another,i think i'll be due about the 3rd july:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

mamadonna said:


> hi every1 is there room for another,i think i'll be due about the 3rd july:flower:

same as me :happydance: congrats hun


----------



## MrsWez

anyone else have really sore and full bbs? I feel like a adult movie star! Not that I was small to start with! :blush:


----------



## mamadonna

babyhopes10 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> hi every1 is there room for another,i think i'll be due about the 3rd july:flower:
> 
> same as me :happydance: congrats hunClick to expand...

thank you and congrats to you too hun :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

MrsWez said:


> anyone else have really sore and full bbs? I feel like a adult movie star! Not that I was small to start with! :blush:

yeah mine are getting in the way lol


----------



## MrsPOP

I'm really REALLY upset this evening. A good friend of mine has been TTCing for a similar time to me (3 months). I told her i was pregnant the day I found out as I was in shock. She said to me "I'm happy for you but I'm kicking off it's not me, I just wish it was me not you". Then today, we were talking on msn and she got a bfn and I was trying to console her and I said how awful TTCing is and she just turned to me and went really nastily "so says the pregnant woman". I couldn't believe it. A mutual friend of ours was shocked too. I didn't say anything as I was soooo upset.

It's not that I don't get where she is coming from. We all know how horrendous it is and how horrible it is to get bfns all the time. But I know for a fact if I hadn't gotten my bfp and she had I would be estatic for her like I have been for my ttc buddies on here when they got their bfps. I'm not upset that she's jealous and hurting, I'm just upset in the way she said it and how the majority of it is 'why isn't it me'? Instead of 'congrats you lucky moo lol'.

Am I overreacting? It's hard, I'm feeling very vulnerable since getting my bfp and this hasn't helped. :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

mine are very sore.. esp with the close weather.. :blush:


----------



## RedRose19

MrsPOP said:


> I'm really REALLY upset this evening. A good friend of mine has been TTCing for a similar time to me (3 months). I told her i was pregnant the day I found out as I was in shock. She said to me "I'm happy for you but I'm kicking off it's not me, I just wish it was me not you". Then today, we were talking on msn and she got a bfn and I was trying to console her and I said how awful TTCing is and she just turned to me and went really nastily "so says the pregnant woman". I couldn't believe it. A mutual friend of ours was shocked too. I didn't say anything as I was soooo upset.
> 
> It's not that I don't get where she is coming from. We all know how horrendous it is and how horrible it is to get bfns all the time. But I know for a fact if I hadn't gotten my bfp and she had I would be estatic for her like I have been for my ttc buddies on here when they got their bfps. I'm not upset that she's jealous and hurting, I'm just upset in the way she said it and how the majority of it is 'why isn't it me'? Instead of 'congrats you lucky moo lol'.
> 
> Am I overreacting? It's hard, I'm feeling very vulnerable since getting my bfp and this hasn't helped. :cry:

it def sounds like shes hurting.. but thats no need to be mean to you.. i mean wishing it was rather than you is a mean thing to say tbh...

i mean we all understand how it hurts to see other ppl get bfp's before you etc.. but your still happy for them and esp since shes meant to be a friend of yours.. try not to stress over it hun because you've got a precious bean to keep safe :hugs::hugs: hopefully she will get over it and say sorry and realise how mean she was.. id say just give her some space maybe


----------



## Starry Night

Hey ladies! I think I'll be joining you. Got my bfp last week. I think I'm due July 8th but it's hard to say because of my highly irregular periods--especially since my miscarriage in the spring.

I have a scan next week so that will confirm where I belong. My LMP says I actually belong in May but hpts are generally accurate so I'm thinking I truly belong here.


----------



## MrsWez

Well said babyhopes, My best friend got pregnant right after my last miscarriage. I was so hurt and devastated, but I would never hurt her feelings. Her baby and ability to get pregnant has nothing to do with my hard time. She is probably hurt, I'd give her some time and space.:flower:


----------



## butterfly25

Hey girls! I am glad to hear that I'm not the only one having acne problems. It's rather weird for me too. I usually don't have these issues. I hope it passes soon. Sorry if it's tmi but us anyone having watery cm. I thought that should go away. 
Oh and I have also been very short tempered. Man almost sounds just like pms. By I know it's not.


----------



## MommyWishes4

butterfly25 said:


> Hey girls! I am glad to hear that I'm not the only one having acne problems. It's rather weird for me too. I usually don't have these issues. I hope it passes soon. Sorry if it's tmi but us anyone having watery cm. I thought that should go away.
> Oh and I have also been very short tempered. Man almost sounds just like pms. By I know it's not.

Mine seems to be changing. I was all blotchy over the last two weeks or so. Now today I noticed it was clearing up...hopefully it'll stay like that!!


----------



## Jenni4

Hmmm.... Hi Ladies!! After reading all of your symptoms I'm beginning to think i'm not even preggers!! Lol!! my tummy is just a bit bigger but that's it. I am a little bitchy but that's normal for me!! My boobs feel totally normal and my appetite is the same...no sickness. just a little more tired than normal i guess. I didn't really have any symptoms with my first one, but since I had a great appetite I gained 65 pounds!! I am trying to be much better this time, but some nausea would definitely help me out!!


----------



## caity88

Hello Ladies! 
I got my BFP on October 30, so I'm guessing my due date will be July 3rd. Slight nausea, tired, oh so tired. 

I have a 20 month old son, Wyatt Dalton, who keeps me busy as well. Loving being pregnant again. Yay! So excited!


----------



## celine

babyhopes10 said:


> mine are very sore.. esp with the close weather.. :blush:

wow ive seen many of your posts and i clicked this thread to add me and saw this post and Im so so happy for you <3

i got my bfp today, well been getting some lines since sunday but refused to beleive til now <3
Havent told dh yet will tell him Sunday as he goes for a church camp over the weekend and I wans this mind to be clear.


----------



## Genie Doo

Hi All,

just came back from doc and the ultrasound detected our little beany in the right place!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: ("Grav.s.5" - sooo beautiful!)
I will have to wait for the blood test results till Friday. 

I'm a bit less bitchy today and my sole other symptom is the sore BBS so I guess I'm lucky. Wonderig if I'll feel anything else though - I haven't had any other symptoms with my daugther either. 

My boobs are really getting in the way though. I tried to play tennis yesterday as each week but I simply couldn't really move my hand around my BBS!:haha:


----------



## CatMum

Ooh, I think I'm all alone on my date - July 10th. 5 weeks pregnant today. Not really feeling any strong symptoms - a bit of an achy abdomen/low back, trouble sleeping, stronger sense of smell and a bit achy bbs and shoulders. No sickness yet, although I think that's coming as my mouth and throat feel odd, dry and slightly sicky.

Really excited though, it's our first! I'm seeing the midwife on Tuesday, but probably won't have a scan until December (I think 12 weeks is Christmas week, what a great present).


----------



## foxforce

Morning all and hi and congrats to all the newcomers :wave:

Feeling bit better this morning little less nauseous. Had a bit of a nightmare last night..... I tried on a dress I 'was' going to wear to a wedding this Saturday, good job as because my bbs have swelled up it won't fasten up at the side!!! 
So I have to go get another today tut! Gutted as this dress is gorgeous and was looking forward to wearing it :dohh: Trafford centre after my dh finishes work!!

Excellent news on the scan Genie you must be happy!

How's everyone else this morning?


----------



## CatMum

MommyWishes4 said:


> Mine seems to be changing. I was all blotchy over the last two weeks or so. Now today I noticed it was clearing up...hopefully it'll stay like that!!

Same here. I have had acne since I was 13 (not bad, but always 1/2 blemishes minimum). For the first time probably in 14 years, I have no spots! I should name the babt Derm, short for Dermatologist, as it's the best cure I've ever tried! LOL :happydance:


----------



## CatMum

foxforce said:


> So I have to go get another today tut! Gutted as this dress is gorgeous and was looking forward to wearing it :dohh: Trafford centre after my dh finishes work!!

Shopping for new clothes, one of the better side effects :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Morning ladies! Well my BBS hurt like crazy today, thought I had escaped it! lol Ah well. Anyone having dreams? I dreamed I was covered in acne, must have been reading these posts lol I used to suffer really bad, but mine are cleared up now, really hoping they dont return during pregnancy! Hope everybody is well and healthy. I peed on another test this morning just to check the HCG is rising. Silly really, just as waste of money to see more lines lol x


----------



## foxforce

CatMum said:


> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> So I have to go get another today tut! Gutted as this dress is gorgeous and was looking forward to wearing it :dohh: Trafford centre after my dh finishes work!!
> 
> Shopping for new clothes, one of the better side effects :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes I know it's nice to get new clothes but I really can't be bothered going to try the dresses on... also the dress I had was expensive so wanted to get at least another wear out of it :winkwink: 

I was the same Tinkerbell but got so much better after been told off by epu nurse as she told me it's doing myself no good other than stressing me out, so I stopped then did one more cb digi last saturday got a 3+ so that's it now ......hopefully!


----------



## CatMum

foxforce said:


> Yes I know it's nice to get new clothes but I really can't be bothered going to try the dresses on... also the dress I had was expensive so wanted to get at least another wear out of it :winkwink:

Oh, that's no good. I think I might be feeling the same soon about underwear - I replaced nearly all my old, grey stuff with nice, properly measured matching sets about 2 months ago; judging by the rate I'm growing, I might only have a couple of weeks left in them! A pricey trip to the Traf for me too soon I think.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Urrrggh I feel really sick this morning :(

Worked out I will either be 6+1 or 6+4 when I have my next scan so I am hoping to be one of the lucky few who can see the HB.

Much Love

x


----------



## Razcox

Hey everyone how are we all doing today? Welcome to all the new ladies and i hope i have added you to the correct date x

Foxforce - Sorry about the dress! i have an xmas party on the 4th and god knows what i am going to wear thanks to the bloat and the boobs. 

Feeling a bit queasy again today but the boobs are not as sore which is a nice break, have a bit of heart burn but my chewy renne will sort that out.

ETA - Spoke to soon the baps are throbing again!!


----------



## Worriedk

Hi all
I went to the doctors yesterday. She dated me for being due 7th July. Thought it was sooner cos I got bfp 11 days ago. I got my 3+ on digital on Saturday. So confused.
I'm getting slightly sore bbs at night time only- the feel bruised but by morning they r ok again. Is this normal or should they be sore all the time?
Just so stresses cos of last mc.
Hope everyone is well. X


----------



## dan-o

:wohoo::wohoo:Got my 3+ today!!! Go HCG!!! Yippeee!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG00360-20101103-848.jpg


----------



## Razcox

Horay Dan-O thats great news xxxx


----------



## welshwarriors

Morning,

I feel pretty good this morning which makes a nice change. LO was a nightmare last night, so it paid off that I was asleep by 9pm. lol 
Not many symptoms are going on here...a bit of morning sickness which seems to get worse in the evening, I'm running to the loo constantly, I'm constantly hungry and my good old craving of apple juice is back. lol 

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## welshwarriors

dan-o said:


> :wohoo::wohoo:Got my 3+ today!!! Go HCG!!! Yippeee!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG00360-20101103-848.jpg

That's great news. :thumbup:


----------



## freckles09

Morning all, 

Welcome to all the newbies! This is going to be a very busy thread isn't it and we're only into early July for the EDD's! 

Mrs Pop, sorry to hear about your friend being mean. She shouldn't have taken it out on you and she might realise how harsh her words were...

My MW called this morning and has booked me an appointment for the 19th Nov - Razcox please can you add this to the front page please? She told me it might be best to cancel my doc's appt as they will probably just ask if i've made a MW appt and that'll be it?!


----------



## foxforce

Nice one Dan-o :loopy: Congrats hun

Still not feeling too bad nausea has definately taken morning off today so far :shrug: very strange! BBS still tender though, making most of not feeling too bad energy levels better too! :thumbup:

Mrs Pop I would ignore her comments, they were very harsh and hurtful I think she will realise and soon apologise.


----------



## DragonMummy

@MrsPop - I am a LTTTC'er and I have put up withabout 20 women at work getting pregnant before me - one was pregnant when i started ttc and is now third tri with her second. Our close friends got pregnant by accident when they didn't want another one. But I have been gracious and happy for them despite the jealousy eating me up inside. There have been times when I have had to go off to the loos at work and cry because there is yet ANOTHER announcement in the room but I would never want to be treated differently because I was struggling to conceive. 

Your friend has only been trying for 3 months which is feck all in the scheme of things. She would have known there was a 50% chance that you would get knocked up before her and quite frankly I think she's a shit friend if that's what she thinks. She should be HAPPY for you. There's women on here that have been TTC for 10 years and been through so much and they still carry on with dignity. She should be bloody ashamed of herself.


Rant over. :D


----------



## phoebe

morning all and welcome newbies to the thread :hi::hi:
how are we all today?? i'm not too bad just killing time until i meet my diabetic midwife at 2pm. hope everyone is well xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> @MrsPop - I am a LTTTC'er and I have put up withabout 20 women at work getting pregnant before me - one was pregnant when i started ttc and is now third tri with her second. Our close friends got pregnant by accident when they didn't want another one. But I have been gracious and happy for them despite the jealousy eating me up inside. There have been times when I have had to go off to the loos at work and cry because there is yet ANOTHER announcement in the room but I would never want to be treated differently because I was struggling to conceive.
> 
> Your friend has only been trying for 3 months which is feck all in the scheme of things. She would have known there was a 50% chance that you would get knocked up before her and quite frankly I think she's a shit friend if that's what she thinks. She should be HAPPY for you. There's women on here that have been TTC for 10 years and been through so much and they still carry on with dignity. She should be bloody ashamed of herself.
> 
> 
> Rant over. :D

I totally agree I didn't TTC for aslong as alot of ladies on here but 18 months killed me and for a friend to say things like that after just 3 months is discusting!


----------



## phoebe

mrs pop i have to agree with dragonmummy ghn. ur friend should be more gracious towards u and be happy. i have had to live with friends getting pg left right and centre. which did hurt when i had my mmc and all my time ttc. but u just accept it and get on with things. i just hope that ur friend sees the error of her ways and apologises to u. good luck sweety xxx:hugs:


----------



## Genie Doo

Thanks Foxforce, my scan really made my day! :happydance:

Are you all testing yet sometimes? I haven't done a test since last Thursday - my red dye was blood positive by then and we have no Digi here in Hungary available (I have seen once but then no more) so I thought I would not see any changes. 
Anyway, congrats Dan-O! :happydance:

Mrs Pop, your frien should really be very ashamed of herself. Like DragonMummy said 3 months is actually nothing (it is much less than even the avarage for a healthy couple!!!) but actually even after a lot more no one has right to tell such things to a friend!

I know how she feels because I was pretty jealous on a friend of mine becoming preggo by an accident while we were trying - but that didn't mean not to be happy with her or telling her anything harsh. I told her I'm most happy for her, cuddled her a little...then went home and cried half any hour to my OH. :winkwink:


----------



## DragonMummy

Aw genie just seen that you saw your little bean!!! :cloud9:

Can't wait to see mine next week. However many there is :rofl:


----------



## Genie Doo

DragonMummy, it was great but yours gonna be even more exciting as most probably you will already hear the heartbeats, too!:happydance:

(Strange, with my daugther I went to the doc first on the same day as now but they didn't do any scan then just called me back to the 6th week... Not that I'm not happy with the new regime!:happydance:


----------



## samzi

Hi girls,

Ive got a virus and im feeling so shitty :( ust what i need when growing a new life huh!
Had a bit of trouble going for a BM this morning, and when i wiped i was bleeding a little but ive had none since, so hopefully it was just because of a painful BM! I hope to god thats all it was anyway! Af supposidly due on friday (i thnk!) so just hoping it comes and goes with no sign!


----------



## CatMum

Please can I be added to the front page? I'm July 10th, real name Lauren


----------



## Razcox

I agree with DragonMummy as well MrsPop, there have been loads of people round me at work getting knocked up in the 2 years we have been TTC (one of which annouced hers the same day as me so i had a perminant reminder of where i should have been if my pregnacy had progressed) Everytime i have been fine to there face and yes i had to have a little cry in the toilets sometimes but i would never have said anything like that to them. hug :hug: hun that she was such a bitch and a bad friend xxx

AFM - Ringing the EPU over lunch as i have a very sharp pain on my side, doesnt feel related to the baby but better to be on the safe side as its getting worse as the day goes on. Also gets worse as i need the loo and i have the runs a bit (oh the sharing i love it TMI and all!!) so i am guessing its linked. Will update after i have chatted to them.


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh yes, Raz best get checked out. Hope everything is ok x


----------



## DragonMummy

Genie Doo said:


> DragonMummy, it was great but yours gonna be even more exciting as most probably you will already hear the heartbeats, too!:happydance:


:rofl: how many are you lot expecting me to find in there??!!!


----------



## phoebe

Razcox said:


> I agree with DragonMummy as well MrsPop, there have been loads of people round me at work getting knocked up in the 2 years we have been TTC (one of which annouced hers the same day as me so i had a perminant reminder of where i should have been if my pregnacy had progressed) Everytime i have been fine to there face and yes i had to have a little cry in the toilets sometimes but i would never have said anything like that to them. hug :hug: hun that she was such a bitch and a bad friend xxx
> 
> AFM - Ringing the EPU over lunch as i have a very sharp pain on my side, doesnt feel related to the baby but better to be on the safe side as its getting worse as the day goes on. Also gets worse as i need the loo and i have the runs a bit (oh the sharing i love it TMI and all!!) so i am guessing its linked. Will update after i have chatted to them.

good luck raz hope all works out good hun xxx i'm just getting ready to go to my diabetic mw app. so shall see u all later. take care and have a good day hugs xxxx


----------



## celine

CatMum said:


> Ooh, I think I'm all alone on my date - July 10th. 5 weeks pregnant today. Not really feeling any strong symptoms - a bit of an achy abdomen/low back, trouble sleeping, stronger sense of smell and a bit achy bbs and shoulders. No sickness yet, although I think that's coming as my mouth and throat feel odd, dry and slightly sicky.
> 
> Really excited though, it's our first! I'm seeing the midwife on Tuesday, but probably won't have a scan until December (I* think 12 weeks is Christmas week, what a great present*).

yea, my son was due & born June 25th 09 so this pregnancy is almost the same, I remember Christmas 09 I was 13 weeks :)


----------



## MrsPOP

Thanks for all your replies girls. Ive still been a bit upset about it today. 

I just feel so bad for her because even though I only went 3 months TTCing, the first 2 cycles I was scarily upset and angry when I got my BFNs and AF. Then some people were getting their BFPs after 1 month and I was so shocked at how jealous I was! However, I kept it to myself as I realised it was my problem not theirs and its not like they were pregnant to just piss me off, lol.

I get why she's upset and hurting and I just wish there was something I could do to help her. I dont want to start giving her advice as to how I got my BFP, because she's that type of person she'll just get annoyed and think Im patronising her.

There's a lot of issues in her life though that Im sure have a factor to play in why she's so upset with me so Im just going to let her get on with it and be supportive of her as best I can.

Although, she apologised to our mutual friend for what she described as her 'flippant' comment but I got naff all, just a request for some advice about her mum's medical issues!!!

*shrugs* Oh well, I am starting to get over the shock of my bfp. I was telling DH about what was happing to our little bearcub at the moment and it will hopefully be having a heartbeat in the next week or two and we both got really giddy and excited!

I might go bra shopping this weekend, my boobs are taking over my body! :haha:

No nausea as such, just when Im hungry which is more often now.

The tiredness is a bit of a bitch though!!!!!

Im very excited about my Doctors appt on friday, even though all she'll do is confirm and sort out MW stuff...its like its all really happening if that makes sense?

I did another Digi last night and got my '2-3'. Im going to use my last FRER and my last Digi this weekend to get my 3+ and then wont POAS ever again!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Razcox said:


> I agree with DragonMummy as well MrsPop, there have been loads of people round me at work getting knocked up in the 2 years we have been TTC (one of which annouced hers the same day as me so i had a perminant reminder of where i should have been if my pregnacy had progressed) Everytime i have been fine to there face and yes i had to have a little cry in the toilets sometimes but i would never have said anything like that to them. hug :hug: hun that she was such a bitch and a bad friend xxx
> 
> AFM - Ringing the EPU over lunch as i have a very sharp pain on my side, doesnt feel related to the baby but better to be on the safe side as its getting worse as the day goes on. Also gets worse as i need the loo and i have the runs a bit (oh the sharing i love it TMI and all!!) so i am guessing its linked. Will update after i have chatted to them.

Hey Hun, 

Really hope everything is ok....Thats the sort of thing I had the other day when I went to A&E hopefully it will just be streching pains like mine was.

So does anyone mind if I have a little rant about the SIL?

Well yesterday me and DH went to the MIL's and SIL was there with our 10 week old nephew and FIL so I explained what happened to them so they we all still in the loop....

Then I mentioned we might be able to have a scan picture if the scan is clear well SIL really didn't like that as she couldn't have one at 9 weeks....My theory on that is that she only had to wait 3 more weeks for her 12 week scan which so much more clearer.

And then she said you won't even hear a heart beat it doesn't start until around 9 weeks! I said sorry where the fu*k do you get your information from? It can start at 5 weeks sometime you can see it on an early scan and sometimes people see it on a 6 weeks which is what I will be when I go for my scan on Tuesday.

Now DH says he thinks that she is jelous because she wants another baby I said ok I understand that but her son is only 10 weeks old at the moment and she can't have another for a while yet as she had to have an emergancy c-section and she can't have a VBAC for a future pregnancy.

Also when we decided it would be a good idea to go to A&E my grandma asked where we were going at 12pm so I said we need to go to A&E because I have a pain down my right side. Her response was Oh its probably going to be an eptopic pregnancy, Don't worry you can always try for another!!!!

:growlmad:

My grandma is abit pissed off about this pregnancy because it means that I have to cancel the holiday in July to Tunisia which will have been me DH and her and now she would like to bring the holiday forward to may! I will be 7 months pregnanct! I am not going on holiday at 7 months pregnant! plus I read about the woman who went into labour in spain to twins and she can't fly home yet!

God people really get on my bloody nerves!


----------



## Razcox

Rang the EPU and no answer, pain seems to have settled down to a need to pee all the time so i think it may be a UTI comming on. Will get some cranberry juice later to try and stop it in its tracks.


----------



## MrsPOP

Oh Raz I hope you are ok!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah cranberry juice sorts me right out within an hour - brilliant stuff!


----------



## foxforce

Hey Raz hope your ok, keep trying the epu if you can ....but good idea to get some cranberry juice and just try drink plenty! 
I should use my own advice as I'm prob not drinking enough tbh

Sofie take no notice the SIL is probably jealous as you will be taking the attention of her 10 weeks old and she obviously loves the attention. I wouldn't be going abroad at 7 months either I think at that stage will be pretty shattered especially with the warm months starting! One of my best mates had her baby last Aug and she struggled with the warm/hot weather especially with cankles! Something for us to look forward to :winkwink:


----------



## DragonMummy

god I agree! I had Harry in the hottest September on record after a blazing hot July (yes, cynics, in England!) and it was MISERY! At least this one will be out mid to late June (I have to have a caesarian - no vbac for me....) so I won't have to suffer the hotness. I went abroad at 20 weeks which was perfect as I was feeling fantastic but first or trird tri? No thanks....


----------



## samzi

no more bleeding for me so it must have been the loo incident this morning. PHEW!!


----------



## foxforce

Relief Samzi :hugs: 
I did have some bleeding just before my af was due and day after I had spotting - prob IB 
Try not stress :D


----------



## DragonMummy

I had spotting last sunday, the day before AF was due. WAs only a little bit of brown spotting but it scared the crap out of me! Glad it's disapeared again x


----------



## Genie Doo

I had pretty heavy spotting back with my daughter. But as she is already 6 and pretty healthy I don't think spotting means anything bad. :winkwink:

So Samzi, don't panick I think it is OK. I hope everything is fine with Raz, too. 

(I just heard of a faint positive buddy so I guess we will have new and new and new members!:happydance:

My daughter was born in June which was great as we "got used to " each other summertime - meaning you don't have to bother too much with closing the little baby. Summer babies are the best! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

DragonMummy - I guess it was a nice crack!:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## dan-o

Mrs pop & sophie, I'm sorry you have come into contact with such insensitive people.. ugh!!!

Big :hug:

Razcox, I hope all is well hun, has the cranberrey sorted it? xx


----------



## sparklexox

babyhopes10 said:


> MrsPOP said:
> 
> 
> I'm really REALLY upset this evening. A good friend of mine has been TTCing for a similar time to me (3 months). I told her i was pregnant the day I found out as I was in shock. She said to me "I'm happy for you but I'm kicking off it's not me, I just wish it was me not you". Then today, we were talking on msn and she got a bfn and I was trying to console her and I said how awful TTCing is and she just turned to me and went really nastily "so says the pregnant woman". I couldn't believe it. A mutual friend of ours was shocked too. I didn't say anything as I was soooo upset.
> 
> It's not that I don't get where she is coming from. We all know how horrendous it is and how horrible it is to get bfns all the time. But I know for a fact if I hadn't gotten my bfp and she had I would be estatic for her like I have been for my ttc buddies on here when they got their bfps. I'm not upset that she's jealous and hurting, I'm just upset in the way she said it and how the majority of it is 'why isn't it me'? Instead of 'congrats you lucky moo lol'.
> 
> Am I overreacting? It's hard, I'm feeling very vulnerable since getting my bfp and this hasn't helped. :cry:
> 
> it def sounds like shes hurting.. but thats no need to be mean to you.. i mean wishing it was rather than you is a mean thing to say tbh...
> 
> i mean we all understand how it hurts to see other ppl get bfp's before you etc.. but your still happy for them and esp since shes meant to be a friend of yours.. try not to stress over it hun because you've got a precious bean to keep safe :hugs::hugs: hopefully she will get over it and say sorry and realise how mean she was.. id say just give her some space maybeClick to expand...

We were trying for 5years!!!!! after ivf/icis at long last am finally preggers!!!!!! still in utter shock but its starting to sink in!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have seen a lot of family friends all get there lovely bundle of joys:happydance:

I would never speak to a friend like that I was over the moon for them of course I thought whens it our turn but never would I be so nasty! 

You deserve a big sorry!!

:hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

dan-o said:


> :wohoo::wohoo:Got my 3+ today!!! Go HCG!!! Yippeee!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG00360-20101103-848.jpg

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance:

XXX


----------



## MrsPOP

Thanks dan-o and sparklexox :hugs:

Genie, I agree summer babies are the best! I was born at the end of June and my little bearcub is due 10 days after my 28th birthday! :happydance:


----------



## sparklexox

Starry Night said:


> Hey ladies! I think I'll be joining you. Got my bfp last week. I think I'm due July 8th but it's hard to say because of my highly irregular periods--especially since my miscarriage in the spring.
> 
> I have a scan next week so that will confirm where I belong. My LMP says I actually belong in May but hpts are generally accurate so I'm thinking I truly belong here.[/QUO
> SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS :happydance:
> 
> 
> SAME DATE AS ME?!?!?:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

hey guys thanks for the concern but it was clearly nothing as its gone now! :dohh: Just got the normal odd dull cramp and lots of CM, the mini pie must just have been getting comfy in there. Will still have a glass of cranberry juice when i get home though.

Starry will be happy to add you when you know the due date and congrates on the :bfp:


----------



## MrsPOP

Aw glad you're ok Razcox :hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> @MrsPop - I am a LTTTC'er and I have put up withabout 20 women at work getting pregnant before me - one was pregnant when i started ttc and is now third tri with her second. Our close friends got pregnant by accident when they didn't want another one. But I have been gracious and happy for them despite the jealousy eating me up inside. There have been times when I have had to go off to the loos at work and cry because there is yet ANOTHER announcement in the room but I would never want to be treated differently because I was struggling to conceive.
> 
> Your friend has only been trying for 3 months which is feck all in the scheme of things. She would have known there was a 50% chance that you would get knocked up before her and quite frankly I think she's a shit friend if that's what she thinks. She should be HAPPY for you. There's women on here that have been TTC for 10 years and been through so much and they still carry on with dignity. She should be bloody ashamed of herself.
> 
> 
> Rant over. :D

Ha- you beat me to it! I completely agree- with friends like that who needs enemies? :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Congrats on the 3+ Dan-O! Its such a relief isn't it?!
Glad Raz is feeling better!
Mrs Pop- everyone's right- many on here have been TTC for a really long time but have done so with dignity and would never be mean to someone just because of their succes. Just give her a wide berth and enjoy the fact that you are pregnant :) Also- what a Birthday present having little one so close to your birthday!
DragonMummy- After getting a 3+ so early I'd put money on you having twins at least! When will you find out? 
xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Next Thursday hopefully! My scan is at 0900 so I will be on here post haste to update!!! Hopefully will have a little picture to show you. They gave me one when I had an early scan with Dragon at 9 weeks. Will only be 6+3 I think (they think I will be 7 weeks exactly but I ovulated late and they won't listen so saves me waiting til the following monday!) but hopefully there will be a lickle heartbeat. Or heartbeats :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

I have to say, all credit to Razza, I am LOVING being a beach bump and everyone is commenting on my lovely banner in my journal!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Have i been taken of the list? :(


----------



## MrsPOP

Doodlepants (awesome name and Avatar btw!) : yeah I know how lucky am I having the best birthday present next year! My niece was born 3 days after my 18th birthday and now 10 years later Im giving birth to her cousin around the same time.

Slightly bizarre fact, I was also due on July 9th but came a but earlier. Im kind of hoping little bearcub (havent quite decided on what Im calling it yet) will come a bit early and surprise me on my birthday!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

i keep getting cramps.. i know abit is normal but is anyone else getting it... im starting to stress over.. its hard to relax about it..


----------



## DragonMummy

I've been getting cramps too BH - just take it all in your stride hun and enjoy it. I know it's hard but worrying isn't going to help and if God forbid the worst happens, it won't hurt any less if youre positive about everything now. Chin up chicken - you've had 2 MC. Its only natural you'll worry xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Ive been cramping too hon on and off. I do think is normal but understand why yr worried. Try to keep your chin up hon xxx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies.. i just find it hard to relax.. i think i should just go to bed when i can :rofl: 
hopefully its just growing pains lol

how is everyone today


----------



## MrsPOP

Yeah, your bean is snuggling in nicely and thats why you're getting twinges!

Im exhausted today. Could barely keep my eyes open in work! (or that might be because my job is BOOOOORRINGGGG!) :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

what do you do, Mrs Pop? I've had the same this week - have been nipping out for little power naps in the staff room!


----------



## MrsPOP

Im a Doctor hun, working in psychiatry atm. Dull dull dull. *snore*


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies!!
I must get my banner up soon but I currently dont have room for it...so will have to think about how I will change it up soon

DM- I know I am so excited about my scan, I cant believe they are next week. I pray that all goes well and there is a sticky bean in there. I have mine on Wed (but with the time change maybe we are closer together).
I cant wait to hear how many you have. :winkwink:

Babyhopes- I had pretty significant cramps a couple days ago in the morning, was super worried, but it went away- had them again yesterday morning for about 30 mins and not too much since. It is nerve racking hey?

MrsPop- cool job :thumbup:

As for me- definite increased appetite, yesterday was rather embarassing and increased CM over the last day or so :blush:
no nausea still, so guess I am lucky

:hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

Afternoon ladies! Such a busy day and with pregnant woman brain it wasn't easy! Anyone else super forgetful now? And is anyone getting hot flashes and night sweats and insomnia now? I'm so tired during the day I can't keep my eyes open but at night all I do is toss and turn! Last night I was so hot that I had to go stand outside in 34 degree( which is 1.1 degrees Celsius if I converted it correctly) weather in my pj's because I got so hot I thought I was cooking! Its crazy. I've been really trying to stay away from coffee and things because of the caffeine but today I needed it! Now I'm having cramps? You don;t think it did anything right?


----------



## samzi

Im doing another digi tomorrow and hoping its gone up to 2-3 weeks!


----------



## sparklexox

Britt11 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> I must get my banner up soon but I currently dont have room for it...so will have to think about how I will change it up soon
> 
> DM- I know I am so excited about my scan, I cant believe they are next week. I pray that all goes well and there is a sticky bean in there. I have mine on Wed (but with the time change maybe we are closer together).
> I cant wait to hear how many you have. :winkwink:
> 
> Babyhopes- I had pretty significant cramps a couple days ago in the morning, was super worried, but it went away- had them again yesterday morning for about 30 mins and not too much since. It is nerve racking hey?
> 
> MrsPop- cool job :thumbup:
> 
> As for me- definite increased appetite, yesterday was rather embarassing and increased CM over the last day or so :blush:
> no nausea still, so guess I am lucky
> 
> :hugs:

Hi Britt, Hope your ok! :thumbup: WE are worry's 

IT WAS NATIONAL STRESS AWARENESS DAY TODAY AND WERE ALL STRESSING!:hugs: 

SNAP with increased CM and really sore trapped wind, Swollen boobs that are starting to get sore! My nausea has settled and that worry's me silly! I had to test after meeting my girls for lunch after 4 glasses of water, been mega thirsty I pee on that stick and right away a big fat POSITIVE! I really need to wise up and chillax!!!!! :happydance: 

XX


----------



## sparklexox

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> May I join you ladies?! Phoebe invited me over here :hugs:
> 
> I'm newly pregnant, and due July 13th :happydance:
> :flower: x

A BIG CONGRATS AND WELCOME XX:happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

DragonMummy said:


> Next Thursday hopefully! My scan is at 0900 so I will be on here post haste to update!!! Hopefully will have a little picture to show you. They gave me one when I had an early scan with Dragon at 9 weeks. Will only be 6+3 I think (they think I will be 7 weeks exactly but I ovulated late and they won't listen so saves me waiting til the following monday!) but hopefully there will be a lickle heartbeat. Or heartbeats :rofl:

HOW EXCITING!!!! :happydance:

X:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Raz -- I'm glad you seem to be feeling better. Hope all is well.

sparklexox -- it seems likely we will share a due date. Though I'm hoping it will be born on the 13th and its birthday will be the same as my brother's and steal the attention away from him. Mwa ha ha ha However, he has decreed that this is not allowed. (bro and I have a great relationship so I'm not being petty or anything. lol)

And stress! I am really trying to keep calm. Overall, I have very positive vibes about this one and think it'll stick. I find when I do get stressed that the cramps pick up. Or I get more discharge when I'm tired/over-worked which reminds me of AF and I freak out. I'm so accustomed to working part-time and now I'm on full-time and have so much crazy stuff to do at work PLUS I'm covering for two people on holidays. No one at work knows I'm pregnant yet but I definitely take several moments to just stare into space or put my feet up. It's keeping me sane.

I don't really have symptoms except the twinges and cramps I get when I'm stressed or tired. I am still in limbo as to where I am. Any pregnant feelings I might have are things I've had for the past two months while I was still getting bfns. The only thing that changed just before my bfp was the heart burn and constipation. And even those didn't really stick around. I don't even have aversions. I don't mind not having symptoms. I am just really curious to see what my scan next week says.

edit: well, I am thirsty ALL the time and run to the washroom every hour or so.


----------



## MrsWez

jojosmami said:


> Afternoon ladies! Such a busy day and with pregnant woman brain it wasn't easy! Anyone else super forgetful now? And is anyone getting hot flashes and night sweats and insomnia now? I'm so tired during the day I can't keep my eyes open but at night all I do is toss and turn! Last night I was so hot that I had to go stand outside in 34 degree( which is 1.1 degrees Celsius if I converted it correctly) weather in my pj's because I got so hot I thought I was cooking! Its crazy. I've been really trying to stay away from coffee and things because of the caffeine but today I needed it! Now I'm having cramps? You don;t think it did anything right?

I locked my keys in my car today!! Good thing DH was around the corner to save the day. I have been having hot flashes and have the exact problem with trying to sleep.


----------



## MommyWishes4

Ugh, I feel so sick today. Morning sickness beat me up twice today and I'm EXHAUSTED!

Also, my doctor from last Friday STILL never called me back. I've been calling every day. I even took a trip down there today to get it sorted out in person. I went after lunch hours at 2:30, and it was still closed! It looked like they never came back from lunch. I was so upset I was shaking. What do I have to do to get an appointment with these people??

I've told them that I had ovarian cancer two years ago and only have one tube/ovary and since I've been having a lot of cramping, I'd like to get checked out to make sure I'm not having an eptopic - since if I did, that would leave me childless. Still, nothing. Doesn't that sound like something they should immediately call back for? I was told my doctor would call me back right after he was done with the patient he was with and set something up. I was told this Friday and Monday.:nope: Still waiting. :growlmad:


----------



## Britt11

that is so brutal Mommywishes. They should be seeing you right away you are absolutely correct. Can you see another doctor, or if the cramps get worse maybe go to the emergency? You and I are 6 weeks tomorrow so they should be able to see where baby is on u/s.

thinking of you and try and stay calm and relaxed if possible
hugs,


----------



## MommyWishes4

If I don't get a call tomorrow, I'm going to start looking for another doctor. The only other OBGYN in the area has a huge amount of doctors - you get a new one every time so you don't build any relationship with them. I already have three years of experience with this doctor, before he took on being a head in the maternity ward in the hospital, took over a midwife place and still holding his patients at his office. 

So it'll take a little while to get my things transfered to the OB and then get an appointment - I'm not sure which would be quicker, really.

I'm actually thinking about going to the ER this Saturday even if I don't have worsened cramps. I want to make sure nothing is wrong before it's too late and I'm having severe pain. If I get desperate enough by then, I'm going to go to see what's up. It's definitely not something I want to fool around with!

Definitely trying to stay calm and relaxed...but only having one pair of baby making parts puts me on edge when I don't know what's what yet. I'll be able to relax once I know that at least the baby is in the right place!


----------



## Britt11

there were 2 women on my TTC threads that had ectopics (both went on to have healthy pregnancies shortly after). The signs were pretty intense I think, the cramps were extremely bad from what I remembered, one of them had spotting and the HCG was not rising quickly like it should....those were signs that something was wrong.

Has your pain subsided a bit?

as for the doctors, yeah maybe go to the emergency on the w/e to ease your mind and keep trying your regular doc if its hard to get a new one?


----------



## MommyWishes4

Britt11 said:


> as for the doctors, yeah maybe go to the emergency on the w/e to ease your mind and keep trying your regular doc if its hard to get a new one?

That's my plan as of now.

The pain isn't too bad, it's just cramping and sometimes some stabby pain lower down. I also heard that the pain is intense - but I heard it gets intense after it's too late to do anything and when it's either about or already is erupting and I'm scared to keep waiting until I might feel that and have it be too late for me. :shrug:

It would definitely be different if I had two tubes and ovaries to work with. Seeing that all of my future children depend on only this one gets me jittery.


----------



## Britt11

I hear what your saying and I dont blame you, I would want to get checked out soon too, if only to put your mind at ease.
I have had some cramps on and off, it can also be very normal in pregnancy- hopefully this is the case for your situation. (I get nervous with them too)
hugs,


----------



## MommyWishes4

Britt11 said:


> I hear what your saying and I dont blame you, I would want to get checked out soon too, if only to put your mind at ease.
> I have had some cramps on and off, it can also be very normal in pregnancy- hopefully this is the case for your situation. (I get nervous with them too)
> hugs,

 Yes, I hope so too! I'm sure it is. Just, not enough sure to not have little panics about it!

The only thing I was concerned about was my insurance covering the ER visit, since they can be really expensive. My husband said he's check into it, but either way he'd like me to go anyway because he'd rather make sure I was okay than to not pay whatever we need to pay. So it looks like I'll probably be going unless a miracle happens and my doctor actually decides to call me!


----------



## Jenni4

Only 4 1/2 weeks pregnant and officially rubberbanding my pants! I have been reading everyone's posts and sending all my thoughts to you all....there's just so much going on that I can't keep up with posting to everyone... pregnant brain....but you all are in my thoughts....just don't want you guys to think that i'm not participating...


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi girls
Can I join you? Tested positive three days ago with an EDD of 15th July. This is our first baby but after 4 early losses I'm feeling really nervous. I've an early scan next tuesday cause of my history, so fingers, toes and eyes crossed!!! (I'll only be 4w 5d? so not sure if I'll see much, although saw first preg at 4w2d)

Symptom-wise: nausea, tender (.)(.)s, cramps (might be down to my endo), tiredness but can't sleep, tearful. Sure there's more but can't think.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello ladies, really must keep up with the posts on here lol x


----------



## Genie Doo

Mommywishes,

that is so not fair that he isn't calling you back - I think you should try the other OBGYN. Not that I think you have an ectopic since your symptoms do not seem to be "out of place" in a normal pregnancy but I myself would really freak out if I couldn't reach my doc when I need. (I'm very lucky with mine I have his cellular, too.)

Sometimes I have mild cramps, not too much, my BBS are killing me and I'm deffo very-very tired. Job is exhausting as always but I feel it much worse now...:wacko:

With my daughter I went to Holiday for the last month - but I do think it would be much better to leave for the first two... (Anyway I have no chance so it is jus dreaming!:)


----------



## foxforce

Morning everyone

mommywishes - sorry to hear your Dr is not doing his job properly! hope you manage to get seen very soon by your dr or another! fx'd

Tinkerbell & Jenny - it's very hard keeping up with the posts! It's a very busy thread and still probably lots more people to come :wacko:

Well I managed to get a dress for the wedding last night turned out to be one I'd seen online but I checked a few stores just to make sure it was the one....like you do!

Not slept too well, been awake since dh got up at 0530 ....with heartburn...nausea still not too bad again today hopefully my body is getting to grips with the hormones :shrug:

How's everyone else today?


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Glad you found a dress Fox Force! Trouble is I want to get to know you all, but it moves so fast I get lost lol That will come in time I guess, yeah many more to come I'm sure lol Better start taking notes! Hope everybody is ok x


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone!

It might just be me but is anyone else getting annoyed at the slightest thing?! My boss asked for a cup of tea and i just got really annoyed LOL or i find the slightest thing annoys me! 

Am a lot more crampy today, hoping it's just my uterus stretching...


----------



## DragonMummy

mommywishes i had the same problem with my last pregnancy. i was having sharp cramps on the saturday. apparently there is nobody in the whole of surrey with the capability of scanning me for an ectopic so i had to stay in hospital til monday as if you have an ectopic, they like it to be within office hours it seems... 


jojo - ah mummy brain... what they DON'T tell you is that your memory doesn't actually come back... mine is shot to pieces!


@Britt - not sure what the time difference is but I am having mine at 0900GMT on Thursday. Hopefully we'll have lovely pics to compare!


----------



## DragonMummy

@freckles - i'm very irritable too but not getting on well with DH the last few weeks so not sure which is causing what iykwim x


----------



## foxforce

Just watching some dogs dancing with their owners on a Pet programme and it makes me fill up! :cry: :shy:

I'm biting quite a bit with my dh Freckles a the slightest thing


----------



## DragonMummy

oh god i started blubbing yesterday when they were talking about adoption on This Morning. I mean proper, shoulders shaking sobs. What a knob...


----------



## Razcox

Mommywishes - Sorry your doctor is being such a pain, i think i would find someone else if they cant even be bothered to call you back now. Imagine what its going to be like later in the pregnacy when you may need them urgently again. Good luck what ever you decide xx

Fifi - Welcome hun will add you to the list now x

Zoe - Sorry i hadnt added you yet, done it now though for you x

Foxforce - Glad you got a nice dress, any piccys of it?

How is everyone else doing? No more pain here just a few cramps and pulls, bit of trapped wind and an upset tummy again. Lots of snotty coloured CM and some that had the tiniest of tiny brownish tint but was still enough to make my heart skip a beat before i told myself how silly i was being! I swear by the time i reach 2nd tri i am going to have a few gray hairs! Other then that got a bit of heart burn and my poor nipples are still really sore if you so much as breath on them too hard.


----------



## Razcox

freckles09 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> It might just be me but is anyone else getting annoyed at the slightest thing?! My boss asked for a cup of tea and i just got really annoyed LOL or i find the slightest thing annoys me!
> 
> Am a lot more crampy today, hoping it's just my uterus stretching...

I snapped at DH last night as there was stuff on the sofa and i wanted to sit down, he had cleaned the whole of the downstairs but thats what i focused on :dohh:


----------



## Genie Doo

Being annoyed? Oh yes, I know the feeling - I really freaked out this morning cause my daugther left the tube running...:wacko:

But on the other hand I'm mich calmer then normally. I took it OK and smiling when I learned this morning that my ex-hubby's babyboy was born today. 
(We are fine with each other but I dislike his girlfriend and the very thing that she is gonna be the mother of my daugther's brother really freaked me out. - But now I seem to be fine with it.:shrug:


----------



## freckles09

Phew am glad i'm not the only one getting annoyed at the slightest thing and being a bit snappy!! 

I never usually get moody so hubby is seeing a different side to me i think LOL


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I have a short temper anyway but this pregnancy seems to have calmed me down alot lol DH is flabergasted! 

Although I think I am paying for it in another way because I am the most emotional person right now I can't stop crying or getting upset....Its sooo annoying!

Nausea is still here and really getting on my nerves I would rather have MS than just feel sick all day.

Much Love 

x


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies, wow it's getting so busy in here! Congrats & welcome to all the newbies!

I had really restless legs last night & my boobs were unbelievably sore. 
I was in bed by 7.30 :haha:

Today I seem to have had no nausea yet & have eaten loads already. Slightly worrying, but then maybe it will set in later, or perhaps I'm just having a good day :)

Time is going soooo slowly, I wish it was the 15th already so I could have my scan & know whats going on, one way or the other!


----------



## fifi-folle

LOL DH and I were joking about that this morning. I am normal prone to hormonal mood swings, so maybe being pregnant will calm me down!!! But then I keep crying at the moment!


----------



## DragonMummy

same boat here Dan - my nausea seems to have faded to be replaced by ravenous hunger! Although if I eat too much the nausea returns pretty quickly! :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

wow fifi a blast from the past! congratulations x


----------



## dan-o

DragonMummy said:


> same boat here Dan - my nausea seems to have faded to be replaced by ravenous hunger! Although if I eat too much the nausea returns pretty quickly! :rofl:

Well I've just wolfed down a massive portion of scrambled eggs, with beans on toast about 10 minutes ago... maybe I will regret it later then :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

Yay, another LTTTC graduate! :yipee:


----------



## RedRose19

i feel so sick this morning and ive not even eaten yet.. im too nervous to try eat something :sick:

congrats to everyone and there bfp :)


----------



## DragonMummy

may I suggest frankfurters? 


no? worked for me....


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh Dan the food of the gods!!! yummmmmmmm! am trying to work out if steak and kidney pudding is an appropriate brunch food.....


----------



## RedRose19

DragonMummy said:


> may I suggest frankfurters?
> 
> 
> no? worked for me....

:sick: its bad enough oh thinks its funny and keeps suggesting runny greasy eggs :dohh: gross..


----------



## dan-o

babyhopes10 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> may I suggest frankfurters?
> 
> 
> no? worked for me....
> 
> :sick: its bad enough oh thinks its funny and keeps suggesting runny greasy eggs :dohh: gross..Click to expand...

Euwwww :sick: Give him a clout from me as well, I felt fine til I read that :rofl:


----------



## RedRose19

lol i will hes so mean.. eating his fry up in front of me.. grrr and ewww the kitchen was full of yucky smells so had to retreat to my room lol


----------



## fifi-folle

Dan-o not sure if it was me you were referring to but thanks anyway!!!
Good to see you DragonMummy! Congrats on the BFP!

This thread moves soooo fast, don't know that I'm going to keep up!


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah congrats fifi! good to see some old timers in here AT BLOODY LAST!!! Nothing against all you super fertile gals, loving your work. But some of us have been here so long we have chuffing cobwebs :rofl:


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies. Hope everyone is well and enjoying their little bumps!! Feeling pretty good today! last night went on a 1hour walk with the family then went to the gym for another hour! Figure I better do it while I can! Anyone else going to the gym while preggo?


----------



## RedRose19

well i went last week when i didnt know i was preg.. it wasnt too bad.. thought i got more thirsty than i usually do

also i was on ww till i found out.. i lost 3 lbs this week.. is it healthy to lose weight while preg.. because i was hoping to lose a stone before getting preg and ive lost 9 lbs so far or should i just concentrate on making sure i dont go hungry and healthy etc


----------



## jojosmami

I think as long as your eating healthy and taking your vits if you lose some weight then its ok. You'll gain weight soon enough! I'm trying to do the same thing. Do plan on going back to the gym?


----------



## RedRose19

im not sure... im just too nervous to do many things .. maybe when i get past 8 weeks ok then i might brave it.. but ive been doing alot of walking its gentle lol


----------



## MrsPOP

babyhopes10 your midwife will advise you regarding weight loss whilst preg. I know slimming world allows it's members to carry on with their plan whilst preg and breastfeeding. Im planning to join a gym to do the likes of swimming and yoga. I want to strengthen my muscles.

4 years ago, I was on a placement with a wonderful Obstetrician and she had the care of a few ladies who were actively encouraged to lose weight healthily whilst pg. However, their BMIs were extremely high.

My BMI is obese at 30 at the moment, so Im hoping that I can still pursue some weight loss in the first trimester purely for the sake of my little poplet. I lost 3 stones earlier this year for TTC and although Im freaking out about how enormous Im going to get, I just want to be healthy. I am scared my MW is going to shout at me at my first appt for being obese :cry:


----------



## MrsPOP

My moods have gone mad. Had huge row with DH last night and a couple of times this week at stupid things he said to me. Today in work, Im getting irritated beyond belief...almost to the extent I have to walk out of the room before I say something!

Nausea has well and truly hit in at the moment. I cannot bear the thought of anything to eat!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

@Mrs Pop - I'm losing a little bit anyway as I'm not really eating that much. But I am going to try and start swimming once a week then eventually an antinatal swimming or exercise class.


----------



## MrsPOP

@DragonMummy. I dont know about the hospital you'll be delivering in but my one runs a 6 weeks Antenatal Yoga class, so maybe your MW can give you advice on accessing that!

I really want to do Aquanatal classes but they're all in the daytime and I work Mon-Fri (and some weekends) boo.


----------



## DragonMummy

our leisure centre does day and evening classes which is good- it's called "Dunk Your Bump" :rofl:


----------



## freckles09

LOL at 'dunk your bump'! Love it!

I want to start swimming at least once a week but the aquanatal sessions sound fun - i'll have to see if my local leisure centre run something like that!


----------



## dan-o

I'm too scared to do any excercise aside from walking. Too many things that could go wrong for me at the mo!

Maybe I'll become more active if I make it to the 2nd tri this time:flower:


----------



## dan-o

How old is everyone here? I keep meaning to ask :)

I'm 33, 34 after xmas & (hopefully) pregnant with my first :cloud9:


----------



## RedRose19

im 19.. 20 after xmas.. and this is my first baby, 3rd pregnancy


----------



## dan-o

Me too, pregnancy number 3! But my first baby :cloud9:

3rd time lucky for both of us then hopefully!! xx


----------



## RedRose19

sending u lots of sticky glue xxxxx


----------



## freckles09

I'm 26 and this is our first baby.


----------



## jojosmami

I'm 26 and this is my 3rd baby. 

I'm really trying to watch what I eat and not go over board. I had High blood pressure with my first pregnancy and it caused me to have to deliver early. THe Dr. say it was probably becuase of all the weight I put on. I went crazy with the "I'm pregnant" kind of eating and just became a complete pig! :shy: My sec pregnancy I did much better because I was so scared. But I was also so very sick that whole pregnancy. It was twins and we lost one but all the changes in hormones really did a number on me. I lost 15 lbs the first couple weeks. And I really couldn't go crazy with food because my body wouldn't let me. I've been going to the gym for about 2 months now and noticed a change in my body but the scale is still going up. I'm super bloated though. Just gonna keep walking and going to the gym. I think I'm going to look into the swimming classes.


----------



## CatMum

I'm 27, first baby. 

I'm not sure what to do about exercise really - I have a gym membership but because of illness/being busy, I didn't go in my 2ww. Since I found out, I've been too worried to go. I asked my GP and he said don't run and don't do 'extreme' activities, but moderate activity would be ok .... however, no 'formal' exercise until my 12 week scan wouldn't do any harm and the worry of thinking 'is this too strenuous?' etc would be a bad thing. So, i've no idea what to do really???

Also wondered about morning sickness - I am not someone who is ever sick (not since being a toddler!) and I don't know if what I'm thinking is nausea is nausea, iykwim? My glands in my throat seem tight and lumpy every so often, and I feel like my head's spinning. Anyone else feeling like this?


----------



## JCsquaredd

I'm 24 and pregnant with my first! I'll be 25 when my little one comes.

I haven't seen an OB yet but my doctor said that I haven't any exercise restrictions, just to remember that I'm hydrating for two. Ive been nervous about working out but at the same time I want my body to be healthy for my baby to grow. I've been using my elliptical, just on a lower resistance and slower speed.


----------



## jojosmami

I asked my OBGYN about the excerise and she said to try not to get your heart rate above 160 and no sit ups or heavy weight lifting. But other than that everything is ok. But, I guess its different for every woman. I have had many dizzy spells but nothing with my throat CatMum.


----------



## fifi-folle

I'm 30 (31 next month) DH 33, first baby, 5th pregnancy.


----------



## Doodlepants

Wow sooo busy on here, really lovely to see so many of us due in July!

@Raz- funnily enough I got my first grey hair when I was pregnant with my daughter- at 21!!! Its the worrying I'm sure of it! My hairdresser couldn't believe it!

I'm still getting stomach cramps- the pain woke me up the other night :(- I have had severe IBS since I was a teenager so at least thats whats causing the cramps.... still hurts though! Does anyone else feel sometimes like they've done 100 sit ups? I never had this with Holly, not that I noticed anyway!

Still no call from the midwife..... was hoping she would have called by now just to book an appointment......

In answer to the age Q- I'm 24 and will be 25 when the baby gets here :)

Cant wait to see some scan piccys!

xxx


----------



## jojosmami

JCsquaredd said:


> I'm 24 and pregnant with my first! I'll be 25 when my little one comes.
> 
> I haven't seen an OB yet but my doctor said that I haven't any exercise restrictions, just to remember that I'm hydrating for two. Ive been nervous about working out but at the same time I want my body to be healthy for my baby to grow. I've been using my elliptical, just on a lower resistance and slower speed.

I've been doing the same. I'm a little nervous to run on the Tredmill. I think I'll try the stair stepping machine too. I kept my heart rate around 145-155 and I think that;s better for weight loss anyway right?


----------



## pinktrifle

talking about ages, I'm 40 and OH 48!!! we'll have a 17 year age gap:wacko:


----------



## pinktrifle

Argh banner didnt work!!


----------



## Genie Doo

I'm 34, this is my 3rd pregnancy and 2nd baby. 

Working out is a serious question for me too. Normally I'm playing tennis twice a week and going to the gym 2 other times. Now I'm skipping the gym but doing some stepping maschine at home. But I dunno what to do with tennis? 
I played Tuesday but somehow it didn't feel right - I think I will not do it until the 12 week?


----------



## dan-o

Wow, makes me feel like a late starter, lol, everyone is either 20-something, or already has children!! 

xxx


----------



## MommyWishes4

I'm 22 and my husband is 26 and this is our first baby. 



Genie Doo said:


> Mommywishes,
> that is so not fair that he isn't calling you back - I think you should try the other OBGYN. Not that I think you have an ectopic since your symptoms do not seem to be "out of place" in a normal pregnancy but I myself would really freak out if I couldn't reach my doc when I need. (I'm very lucky with mine I have his cellular, too.)




DragonMummy said:


> mommywishes i had the same problem with my last pregnancy. i was having sharp cramps on the saturday. apparently there is nobody in the whole of surrey with the capability of scanning me for an ectopic so i had to stay in hospital til monday as if you have an ectopic, they like it to be within office hours it seems...




Razcox said:


> Mommywishes - Sorry your doctor is being such a pain, i think i would find someone else if they cant even be bothered to call you back now. Imagine what its going to be like later in the pregnacy when you may need them urgently again. Good luck what ever you decide xx

 Thanks girls! 

DragonMummy: that sounds terrible! The reason I'm hesitant to visit the ER is because I know I'll wait there for about four hours, then it'll take about five hours to get me actually checked, and another six hours to dismiss me. I went there with two pregnant women who thought they were having miscarriages and it took about those hours each time. I really don't want such a whole day affair about it. 

There aren't many other OBs in the area, but I was just told of two a bit outside the area. May be something to look into...

Shame that my doctor fails me for the first time in years just when I become pregnant! :dohh:



DragonMummy said:


> same boat here Dan - my nausea seems to have faded to be replaced by ravenous hunger! Although if I eat too much the nausea returns pretty quickly! :rofl:

 I have this "accident" every day. I have the hardest time eating small meals while I feel sick - so I wait and wait to eat, then am starving and eat everything I can, then get sick again. Oops!


----------



## sparklexox

30 DH 31 we have a lovely 9years old daughter! This is my 4th pregnancy.

x

HOPE ALL YOUR GIRLS ARE WELL!

X


----------



## JCsquaredd

jojosmami said:


> I've been doing the same. I'm a little nervous to run on the Tredmill. I think I'll try the stair stepping machine too. I kept my heart rate around 145-155 and I think that;s better for weight loss anyway right?

That's probably a decent heart rate. I try to keep mine about the same though I have little faith that the heart rate is accurate on my elliptical! I read this this morning and found it helpful:

https://www.webmd.com/baby/guide/exercise-during-pregnancy-myth-vs-fact


----------



## Genie Doo

Thanks hun, this was interesting. :)


----------



## MrsPOP

Im 27, this is my first pregnancy. DH is 32. 

As far as exercise goes I asked my friend who is also a Doctor and she's just given birth. She's a big exercise nut and she said she carried on with her normal routine up until 14 weeks as the baby is protected on the pelvis up until then.

If you have a normal routine maybe stick with that but no high-impact stuff.

I used to be active but not so much this year as we've had a stressful time with my mother being ill, so Im planning to do more low impact stuff like cross training, walking, swimming and yoga.


----------



## MrsWez

I'm 26, DH is 31 and this hopefully will be our first. My exercise is walks and yoga. Some cardio.


----------



## samzi

We are both 25 and have an 8 month old daughter called isabelle. Cooking a little brother or sister for her.

I got my 2-3 weeks on a digi this morning which has made my day, especially as af would be due tomorrow


----------



## sparklexox

pinktrifle said:


> Argh banner didnt work!!

I was loving your banter! :kiss:


----------



## foxforce

Hey everyone ... this thread is sooooo popular I had 10 pages since this am!! 

Well I'm 33, 2nd pregnancy 1st baby DH is 34 and already has 3 children

Nausea set back in again later in the morning, still feeling short of breath on exertion that can be just walking up the stairs!! Dr's mon so will mention it, may need some extra iron??

After chasing up my early scan yesterday as still not got the appointment through, my MW phoned up today saying whe couldn't get through ...DH spoke to her first and she said that I'll probably get a scan at 8 weeks anyway so he told her it had already come through for 12 weeks so she said she will keep trying and get back in touch. She called back 30 mins later to say she had an appointment for 19th but I rang and changed it to day before so DH can come. So I will be 8 weeks when I get my scan just hope they don't cancel my 12 week scan.

Raz - I have tried to load a pic up below of the dress but it doesn't do it much justice, it's all hand beaded around the neck so quite heavy but very comfortable (main thing) it should do me for my work xmas party too! So early scan 18th ? if it will be dating scan, I have a feeling it will be :growlmad: Sorry you had a bit of tiny spotting, don't stress like you said :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







malli.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 59


----------



## foxforce

On the excerise front I used to be a very keen runner and gym addict but since a career change over 5 years ago I couldn't keep up with it with working shifts so I just walk the dog really now but I am going to start with yoga as should help with breathing and keeping supple. I used to do a little many years ago, would be good to go to a class . . . .


----------



## DragonMummy

I'll only be 10 weeks for my work parties so am just wearing skinny trousers and a corset top with magic pants underneath. Should hold it in enough.


----------



## MommyWishes4

I'm about to call my doctor AGAIN for the millionth time since Friday to try to get an appointment. Wish my luck that maybe this phone call will be the lucky one!


----------



## dan-o

DragonMummy said:


> I'll only be 10 weeks for my work parties so am just wearing skinny trousers and a corset top with magic pants underneath. Should hold it in enough.

I'll be almost 11 weeks for my OH's xmas do, so I'm not sure if i'll have a tiny bump or not.

I'm gonna wear a loose fitting little black dress, so there's room to expand after the dinner :rofl:

Magic pants.. good idea!


----------



## sparklexox

Can't wait till hubby comes back onshore so he can pop JULY BEACH BUMPS SIGN ON MY POSTS LOL AM RUBBISH AND CAN'T HEHE XX


----------



## Razcox

Hey all sorry i have been a bit absent but had a stressful day. went to the loo in my break and had loads of brown cm when i whiped which caused a panic attack (at work) and floods of tears. Anyway really worried now as this is how my other two MCed started so really paranoid that this is it for us again esp as my CP is low and a bit open which is not good :(

Got a scan booked for sunday at 9:15 so just have to get through the next two days and we will know.


----------



## dan-o

Oh you poor thing razcox, I hope your workmates were sympathetic. 

Fingers crossed you don't see any more & everything is just fine in there.

Sending lots of :hug: xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Yes they were one gave me a hug which started me off again though. I know it doesnt mean its over but i am having a real hard time getting any PMA, all i keep thinking is that its over again :cry: 

Might need someone to take over the thread for me if the worst does happen.


----------



## MommyWishes4

:hugs: Raz. Prayers for you!

I finally got a hold of my doctor! That's a load of stress off, thankfully. I have my first check up and ultrasound on November 24th. I feel a lot better knowing that I no longer have to chase him down and beg for tests or ultrasounds. :wacko:


----------



## fifi-folle

oh Raz :hug: Thinking of you


----------



## jojosmami

Oh Raz, I really hope everything is ok hunni! My thoughts are with you love!


----------



## sparklexox

MommyWishes4 said:


> :hugs: Raz. Prayers for you!
> 
> I finally got a hold of my doctor! That's a load of stress off, thankfully. I have my first check up and ultrasound on November 24th. I feel a lot better knowing that I no longer have to chase him down and beg for tests or ultrasounds. :wacko:

Your the day before me! Am sick with worry at the mo Last week I felt pregnant this week I feel all over the place! 

Keep me update with your scan chick! wishing you all the best

:hugs:


----------



## McStars

I am 24 DH is 29 and this is our second baby :thumbup:

I don't really exercise, just mainly go for walks a lot and stay active doing fun things Ha! I can never stay consistent with working out. 

Foxforce, that dress will be perfect if you have a little baby bump later on too!


----------



## MommyWishes4

sparklexox said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Raz. Prayers for you!
> 
> I finally got a hold of my doctor! That's a load of stress off, thankfully. I have my first check up and ultrasound on November 24th. I feel a lot better knowing that I no longer have to chase him down and beg for tests or ultrasounds. :wacko:
> 
> Your the day before me! Am sick with worry at the mo Last week I felt pregnant this week I feel all over the place!
> 
> Keep me update with your scan chick! wishing you all the best
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! I definitely will. I don't know whether I feel pregnant or not - but I sure do feel sick! I can barely stand without feeling like I need a bucket to be sick in to. Blah!

Just realized my scan is the day before Thanksgivng. I'm so excited - what a wonderful thing to be thankful for! :cloud9:


----------



## Treykid3

dan-o said:


> How old is everyone here? I keep meaning to ask :)
> 
> I'm 33, 34 after xmas & (hopefully) pregnant with my first :cloud9:

I think I'm one of the older mommies... I am 37 and am pregnant with my third baby. My other babies are 3 (4 in Dec) and 2. DH is 40.


----------



## Laura lou

CAN I JOIN?! im due July 9th (untill scan says otherwise) :) 

congrats to all you july mommies xx

right im off to change my ticker because i think its wrong?!


----------



## Jenni4

Hi All!! Finger's crossed Raz that everything is okay for you...big hugs...:hugs:

I'm an older mommy too....i'm 36 and dh is 38... We have a daughter who is 4. This is my second pregnancy.

As for the exercise I stopped running and now walk for an hour every day on the treadmill with an incline (helps my butt) :haha:....I try not to let my heart rate get over 140. I am determined to stay in better shape this time....losing all that weight from the first pregnancy was very hard...don't know if I can do it again.


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh, hi Raz! May I join? I think I'm due July 15th but of course that's subject to change. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

Raz, I just read your siggy. You're in my thoughts -- I hope everything is alright. :hugs:

I also figured I should introduce myself to everyone.
Hi, I'm Julie. I'm 26 and dh is 31. This is our first. I'm so excited I think my head will explode. :cloud9:


----------



## MrsPOP

Oh Raz, Im keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you hon. :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

your in my thoughts raz... i hope its just bubs digging them self nice and deep for a 9 month stay!

i just had my dinner and i feel so sick still... nothing i do seems to hellp.. and ive got bad heartburn lol

i dont mind too much it will be all worth it :)


----------



## gw76

I am due July 11th - FX'd that all goes well and we get there...

Raz:hugs: it's the waiting and wondering that is the hardest...FX'd all turns out well...

I am 34 and DH is 32 (my toy boy... O:) )!


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: Raz

I am suffering with the worst heartburn ever.


----------



## JCsquaredd

Raz- sending you lots of positive vibes! :hug:


----------



## mamadonna

thinking of you raz :hugs:


----------



## gw76

MrsWez said:


> I am suffering with the worst heartburn ever.


I hear ya...have already got my TUMS in my desk drawer in my classroom...the kids are going to start thinking it's candy I'm popping and they'll be asking for some!!


----------



## sparky32

Hello ladies,

I would love to join you all here, cant quite believe it myself. I'm only 11dpo so i should be due around 17th July!!

Razcox & MrsWez its great to see you ladies here. I'm praying we all have the stickest, healthiest babies ever!!!

A happy and healthy 9 months to everyone xxx


----------



## sparky32

Razcox said:


> Hey all sorry i have been a bit absent but had a stressful day. went to the loo in my break and had loads of brown cm when i whiped which caused a panic attack (at work) and floods of tears. Anyway really worried now as this is how my other two MCed started so really paranoid that this is it for us again esp as my CP is low and a bit open which is not good :(
> 
> Got a scan booked for sunday at 9:15 so just have to get through the next two days and we will know.

Oh Raz i've just read back on your post. I can say dont worry but i know you will. Please be strong and remember there has been many ladies who have had spotting and had a healthy baby, this is your turn now. I hope you do allthe things you like over the next few days to distract ypurself and i will be thinking of you come sunday. Lots of love and huge hugs xxx


----------



## Britt11

Raz thinking of you, hope all is okay :hugs:

been a busy day at work for me, hello to everyone :flower:


----------



## MrsWez

sparky32 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I would love to join you all here, cant quite believe it myself. I'm only 11dpo so i should be due around 17th July!!
> 
> Razcox & MrsWez its great to see you ladies here. I'm praying we all have the stickest, healthiest babies ever!!!
> 
> A happy and healthy 9 months to everyone xxx

Yay! Good to see you here too. Every time I see your Grace, I think how much she looks like Avalon. Beautiful :flower:


----------



## MrsWez

gw76 said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> I am suffering with the worst heartburn ever.
> 
> 
> I hear ya...have already got my TUMS in my desk drawer in my classroom...the kids are going to start thinking it's candy I'm popping and they'll be asking for some!!Click to expand...

It's awful. I haven't had it in my life. I tried Tums and that seems to be helping.


----------



## MommyWishes4

Wow, seems I'm doing nothing but sleeping today! I'm absolutely exhausted! Just woke up from my third nap today - and still tired!


----------



## Starry Night

This time around I'm not tired in a sleepy sort of way but I do get sore and achey. I also seem to get more discharge whenever I'm tired or stressed which, of course, freaks me out. With the last one I only worked until noon but then would take 2 hour naps. Now I'm working full time with alot more stress but once I get home an unwind a bit I'm too alert to want to sleep. 

But then, I could just be really early in and the true fatigue and sickness is just waiting to hit.


----------



## gw76

MrsWez said:


> gw76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> I am suffering with the worst heartburn ever.
> 
> 
> I hear ya...have already got my TUMS in my desk drawer in my classroom...the kids are going to start thinking it's candy I'm popping and they'll be asking for some!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's awful. I haven't had it in my life. I tried Tums and that seems to be helping.Click to expand...

When TUMS stop working, Zantac is also really good and I eventually (last pregnancy) had to start drinking Malox O:)


----------



## caity88

Doodlepants said:


> Wow sooo busy on here, really lovely to see so many of us due in July!
> 
> @Raz- funnily enough I got my first grey hair when I was pregnant with my daughter- at 21!!! Its the worrying I'm sure of it! My hairdresser couldn't believe it!
> 
> 
> xxx

How far along were you when you started noticing grey hairs? I think I found a few today and I didn't have any with my son. Maybe its a girl thing? That would be amazing if it was. I want a girl so stinkin' bad.


----------



## hoping4babii

Hi ladies! Would love to join your group as I got my 3rd (I had to be sure :bfp: this morning at 15 DPO which puts at about a due date of July 15!

My boyfriend and I (both 22, been together for 4 years) decided to TTC for our first this past cycle so we :sex: the 4 days prior to my suspected ovulation and here we are! He is a full-time college student and I work at a nationwide nonprofit cancer society. We live in Hampton, VA. 

This is my first pregnancy ever so at this point I'm clueless and could use the support for the crazy odd questions that I know will arise. 

Lots of :hug: and H&H 9 months to all!


----------



## Jenni4

Hi gw76! Yay!! Finally another July 11 baby! I thought I was going to be the only one. Glad we can be dd buddies!! :yipee:


----------



## foxforce

Razcox said:


> Hey all sorry i have been a bit absent but had a stressful day. went to the loo in my break and had loads of brown cm when i whiped which caused a panic attack (at work) and floods of tears. Anyway really worried now as this is how my other two MCed started so really paranoid that this is it for us again esp as my CP is low and a bit open which is not good :(
> 
> Got a scan booked for sunday at 9:15 so just have to get through the next two days and we will know.

Raz huni so sorry your going through this hun :hugs::hugs:
Sorry you have to wait for your scan too, try try chill, I totally understand how you feel loosing the pma.

Praying your lil bean sticks extra tight for you :hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## samzi

Hi ladies
Af due today but all clear atm, hopefully itl stay that way!


----------



## Genie Doo

Raz, fingers and everything crossed for you, hope all is OK! Keep us posted whats going on. :hugs:

Not much new here. BBS killing, feeling dizzy and sleepy - no chance work will ever be done properly... Waiting for the moment when I can tell it my colleagues and then might transfer some work.:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

It seems finally OH is beginning to believe little beany is in there - it was quite a time for him!:shrug: OK, he is 37 and first baby - doesn't really know what to expect. He gave me a precious look yesterday and said "Hun, you really do have a bum!" (And he is absolutely right - I do)

Caity, I had my first grey hairs with my first pregnancy at 28 (!!!) and sure it was a girl... So maybe. As I remember they came only at the very end of the 9 mionth however.


----------



## dan-o

Morning Ladies :)

Razcox, how are things this morning hun? xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning all,

Thinking of you Raz, I can't begin to imagine what you're going through, I can't believe they won't scan till sun- surely it's an emergency?!!! Kepping everything crossed for you xxx
Caity- I think I was about 7 months? But that was whn I noticed, it may have come before.....
:)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Good Morning Ladies,

Thinking of you Raz :hugs:

Happy 6 weeks to me :) how exciting :) I am half way through (ish) the first tri

Hope everyone is well 

Much Love

x


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. My cousin dropped all my old maternity clothes back plus some of hers today so am all stocked. They stink of fag smoke though which I am not impressed with. Laundry for them.... 

@Raz - fingers are sooo tightly crossed for you. I had brown mucus last week so hopefully it's nothing at all. xxx


Hope everyone else is well and wonderful x


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone,

Congrats to all the newbies! :thumbup:

Raz, i have my fringers corssed for you. Hopefully it'll all be ok, thinking of you. Let us know how it goes today...


----------



## fifi-folle

samzi said:


> Hi ladies
> Af due today but all clear atm, hopefully itl stay that way!

snap!


----------



## DragonMummy

fifi i see you've just moved as well - perhaps the "new house new baby" theory has legs :rofl:


----------



## fifi-folle

That's the plan anyway! We moved in July so at least have had time to settle in and get the new furniture etc organised. Love the new house, we used to live in a small flat in the centre of Edinburgh (13years for me!), now we live in a small town, 3 bed detached house with good sized garden overlooking fields, ahhhh (total relief to have peace and quiet and not have neighbours through the wall, downstairs etc)
Still going through all the referrals, RMC appt on 17th, then will probably see my new consultant again. 
Have you moved too?

and woo hoo I've made it to 4 weeks!!!


----------



## CatMum

Hope everyone's OK, I'm sitting at work with my skirt unzipped, wonder how long I'm going to be able to keep this bloaty bump hidden. Really have to remember to zip it up before I stand up, ha ha!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah we moved in August. I got knocked up on the next complete cycle of clomid. Love the lovely clomid....


----------



## jojosmami

GOod morning ladies! Well yesterday was the 1st offical time is got :sick: this pregnancy. WOke up feeling really :sick: Is anyone else super bloated? My tummy feels so full and tight and by the end of the night last night it was so uncomfy to sit in my jeans, already? 

@Raz, how are you doing hunni? Think of you! 

Hope everyone else is feeling well.


----------



## RedRose19

im feeling so awful today ladies.. im close to tears all the time.. ive such bad stomach pains all night (which have been making me be sick) and i just feel so yuck today 

i dunno how to get rid of my stomach pains (but it doesnt feel like the baby just like my stomach)


----------



## 00andrea00

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? I am 6 weeks pregnant today with my first and have only really discovered this forum the last few days. 

I'm also due July 1st so if someone could add me to the list that would be great! Looking forward to getting to know you all! x


----------



## CatMum

jojosmami said:


> Is anyone else super bloated? My tummy feels so full and tight and by the end of the night last night it was so uncomfy to sit in my jeans, already?

Yep, very bloated and all at the front, so I really do look pregnant! If I carry on like this, I have only a few skirts I can fit in without having to unzip / unbutton. Jeans haven't fitted since I got the BFP. Didn't realise I might have to maternity shop so soon!


----------



## RedRose19

yes im very bloated all the time... to a point where it hurts and i think im gonna pop :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

hi andrea, welcome and congrats! another local mummy x


----------



## DragonMummy

jojo at my choir practice last night my friend (who obv knows I am pregnant) said to me "wow i looked over at you tonight and you have a little bump - you're going to be enormous by christmas!"

great!


----------



## RedRose19

00andrea00 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join you? I am 6 weeks pregnant today with my first and have only really discovered this forum the last few days.
> 
> I'm also due July 1st so if someone could add me to the list that would be great! Looking forward to getting to know you all! x

hiya andrea congrats :happydance::happydance:


i just remembered im going to london in jan... is it safe to fly??


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks, Cat,Dragon and babyhopes! I'm glad I'm not the only one! I swear I feel like I'm 4 months preggo! I wonder why this is happening? I don't remember this from my last 2 pregnancies. It does make this pregnancy though?

Babyhopes, I hope you feel better soon. Do you know what the tummy pains are from?


----------



## RedRose19

im not sure but its just making me feel awful... im taking it all in my stride.. because if this is what i have to suffer for a healthy baby then i will.. cuz it will be 150% worth it :)
i got work at 12:30... im hoping it goes ok im not finished till 9:30


----------



## jojosmami

Well, good luck today luv and keep that PMA up!!


----------



## phoebe

hello all :hi::hi:

thinking of u raz, really hope everything works out well hun xx:hugs::hugs:

how are we all today?? had my 1st diabetic mw app weds gone, all went wll albeit my blood sugars need a bit more adjusting. have my 1st scan in 2wks, as i wanna make sure all is well after having a mmc in jan. i will be 8wks thens. have been feeling rough today, quite queasy and bad headache. but that may be the antibiotics i'm on for an ear infection. well this thread is sure moving fast, had lots ofpages to catch up on. so hi to all newcomers and good luck and best wishes to us all xxx:flower::hugs:


----------



## new bride

Hi ladies... wow so much to catch up on!!

Congrats to all of those who have joined us. Raz i'm thinking of you and hope you are ok x

I'm mega bloated now, have to get my jeans off and my leggings on as soon as I get in as i'm struggling to sit in my jeans!

Is anyone else having hot flushes?? Mine are terrible, was walking round town yesterday in just my t-shirt, carrying my coat and jumper - people thought I was mad!! My husband finds it very amusing cause all of my chest goes red and I look like I'm in the middle of the menopause!!


----------



## samzi

Still no sign of af for me, wooooo lol


----------



## jojosmami

new bride said:


> Hi ladies... wow so much to catch up on!!
> 
> Congrats to all of those who have joined us. Raz i'm thinking of you and hope you are ok x
> 
> I'm mega bloated now, have to get my jeans off and my leggings on as soon as I get in as i'm struggling to sit in my jeans!
> 
> Is anyone else having hot flushes?? Mine are terrible, was walking round town yesterday in just my t-shirt, carrying my coat and jumper - people thought I was mad!! My husband finds it very amusing cause all of my chest goes red and I look like I'm in the middle of the menopause!!

I am having terrible hot flashes! My husband is also always commenting on how red I am. At night its the wrorst! I can't get comfy and then all of a sudden I feel like someone is dipping me indside a fryer!:haha:


----------



## MommyWishes4

DragonMummy said:


> fifi i see you've just moved as well - perhaps the "new house new baby" theory has legs :rofl:

I also just moved in July. :haha:


I'm a bit worried - I don't feel bloated at all today. I've been feeling massively bloated since before I knew I was pregnant, and now my belly feels flatter and I'm not too bloated. Is this normal? It really freaks me out.


----------



## Britt11

babyhopes10 said:


> 00andrea00 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join you? I am 6 weeks pregnant today with my first and have only really discovered this forum the last few days.
> 
> I'm also due July 1st so if someone could add me to the list that would be great! Looking forward to getting to know you all! x
> 
> hiya andrea congrats :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> i just remembered im going to london in jan... is it safe to fly??Click to expand...

hi hon, yes definitely safe to fly, I fly every single week for work, you can fly right into your third trimester. The only reason they dont recommend it right to the end is if you go into early labour- well then you are flying and no one can help you. :)

sounds like everyone is doing well. So over 6 weeks now and no MS...my gosh I dont want to jinx things but wow, no big symptoms still. Looking forward to my scan next week to make sure there is a healthy bubba in there.

:hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Hi to all the newbies :wave:

Good news Samzi :thumbup: 

Phoebe - Glad your diabetic appointment went well, knew it would! We'll be having a scan approx same time, what date is yours? Mine's 17th Nov

Raz - I really hope your ok hun, you really are in my thoughts :hugs:

Caity - You mention Zantac but it's not advised for us here in UK :nope: mores the pity as I use that and lanzoprozole when I need it but just have to stick to Gaviscon, there is so much mixed advice between US and UK - so confusing :wacko:

Doh I was thinking I was 5 weeks for a moment :dohh: Having a really daft day today can't get my words out right or remember some words. A good ol nauseous day again wish I could vomit!

Hope I'm ok tomorrow for the wedding, getting my hair done in the morning which I can't wait for it's so ready for it, think it's doing it's growing spurt with the hormones!

Hope everyone else is good and not too ill or anxious :hugs: xx


----------



## butterfly25

Samzi have you taken a test yet? Are you waiting for a reason? Take a test already. :)
Raz, how are you today? let us know anychanges. 

Hi newbies, if I haven't said it already. 

So are anyof you thinking of names yet? I love looking for names because we don't have any picked yet. I like unusual names so I don't like telling family members what we are thinking cause they never like them. So we might have to keep this one a secret. I dont' want people judging until the baby is here.


----------



## jojosmami

butterfly25 said:


> Samzi have you taken a test yet? Are you waiting for a reason? Take a test already. :)
> Raz, how are you today? let us know anychanges.
> 
> Hi newbies, if I haven't said it already.
> 
> So are anyof you thinking of names yet? I love looking for names because we don't have any picked yet. I like unusual names so I don't like telling family members what we are thinking cause they never like them. So we might have to keep this one a secret. I dont' want people judging until the baby is here.

We are trying to figure out names too. We also like unusual names but our issue is it has to Sound good in both Spanish and English. Its so hard! We went with a plan name for my son Jonathan and went with Jiselle DeAliz for my DD. Do you have any kids yet? What are their names?


----------



## sparky32

:wave: everyone,

Hope your all doing well, i'm not having too many symptoms at the moment just a sore lower back, but i'm sure they will kick in. The heartburns a killer and i hope you ladies don't suffer too much.

I've been booked in for my early scan on 2nd December and i see my midwife on the 18th for booking in. Its so reassuring that we'll be looked after very well this time. Oh and I did a FRER and the line was very strong!!!! I hope these are all good signs at 12dpo :happydance:

xx


----------



## MommyWishes4

butterfly25 said:


> Samzi have you taken a test yet? Are you waiting for a reason? Take a test already. :)
> Raz, how are you today? let us know anychanges.
> 
> Hi newbies, if I haven't said it already.
> 
> So are anyof you thinking of names yet? I love looking for names because we don't have any picked yet. I like unusual names so I don't like telling family members what we are thinking cause they never like them. So we might have to keep this one a secret. I dont' want people judging until the baby is here.

 We already have the first names for girl and boy, just need to decide on middle names later. I'm not planning on telling any friends or family about the names until after the birth though.


----------



## samzi

I've taken many tests lol it just doesn't feel real. Well it didn't until an hour ago when I started feeling really sick


----------



## MrsWez

I am getting an early scan on the 16th. I'm so scared and happy! Everything seems to be going great so far. I feel okay. Heartburn, sore bbs, sleepy and sick to my stomach before and after eating.


----------



## Treykid3

Afternoon! 
Raz...I hope you are ok...thinking about you. 

I'm only a little bloated but I have been drinking lots of water. I think that helps. I have to pee a lot though ... maybe its from all the water. 
Does the bloating go away after the 1st tri??

We haven't thought of any names yet. It's so hard! I like to hear other's ideas though. 

Does anyone else have no appetite? I can't figure out what to eat. Oh, is anyone still drinking coffee? One cup a day is ok, right?


----------



## MommyWishes4

Treykid3 said:


> I'm only a little bloated but I have been drinking lots of water. I think that helps. I have to pee a lot though ... maybe its from all the water.
> Does the bloating go away after the 1st tri??

 I'm quite concerned because my bloating disappeared today. I'm back to a flat tummy. I don't know why? I've been drinking lots of water and all of my symptoms are still here, but my stomach went down. I was looking at getting bigger, not smaller!


----------



## MrsPOP

Evening girlies! Hope everyone is doing ok, especially Razcoz :hugs:

I had my Doctors appointment today to confirm the 6 tests Ive been taking over the past week, teehee. She's brought my due date a day forward to July 8th. Not much else in happening now until 12 weeks when I get my first scan. Im liking this tbh. I think if I was getting bloods taken and early scans that would just stress me out. I know not everyone would agree but Im just happy I have a Little Poppet for now.

Feel ok today, apart from bit of nausea and exhaustion as usual!

My boobs remain HUGE. My mum says hugging me is like hugging a squashy pillow! :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

POP mine are epic too. Am wearing a bra to bed. Am a 36F normally but now theyre beyond ridiculous!


----------



## DragonMummy

As for names, I've had Tristan picked out for a boy for at least 2 years. Still haven't worn DH down but I will....


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> POP mine are epic too. Am wearing a bra to bed. Am a 36F normally but now theyre beyond ridiculous!

You are my booby twin!!


----------



## Weezie123

Any one else feeling exhausted? I feel a bit nauseous too and very faint, like my blood pressure keeps dropping. Also a bit short of breath if I try to do anything energetic! I hope these are just normal symptoms! :blush:


----------



## DragonMummy

MrsWez I am honoured!

Weezie I am having to have naps every afternoon and am struggling to make it past lunchtime at work.


----------



## special_kala

dipping my very vert nervous toes into here.....due 11th or july


----------



## DragonMummy

:hi:

welcome!


----------



## gw76

special_kala said:


> dipping my very vert nervous toes into here.....due 11th or july


Me too.... O:)


----------



## RedRose19

hiya kala :hugs: how are you feeling


----------



## JCsquaredd

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well! I got my hcg results back today and I can't find anything helpful on the internet.

At 4 weeks (14dpo) my hcg was 144. Does that sound right on target? Every website I look at has a different range of "normal" hcg results. :dohh: I was concerned because the paper work says I was in the 2-3 week range but now I realize that it must mean 2-3 weeks past ovulation... I think. :shrug:


----------



## Starry Night

I think 144 sounds about right. The most important thing is that your levels double every two to three days.

Still no symptoms to speak of. Just perpetual soreness. I'm in a desperate need of a massage or even chiropractic visit but I had been putting it off the past two months because I could have potentially been pregnant at any given moment. I have a chronic hip injury from falling off a horse and I was already getting pains and now it's worse. Yesterday I pulled the muscles in my lower back when leaning over my desk. :( So this morning I was getting lower back pains and then I got some cramps which scared me because it reminded me of my miscarriage. After a few moments (and calling my mother) I calmed down. I have pulled muscles so of course things are going to hurt. I also have a chronic left shoulder injury so I freak myself out with the idea of ectopics. Sheesh.

I know you can't get a lower back massage in first trimester but that's what I need the most. Would second trimester be safe? What about epsom salt baths? Something tells me that would be a no-no.


----------



## Treykid3

I'm not sure about the epson salts. You want to make sure the bathwater isn't too hot. 
I thought the massage wasn't good during the 3rd tri...could be wrong. They have massages just for Pregnant women. Just make sure you go to a good spa who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Treykid3

Starry, sorry you are hurting so.


----------



## jojosmami

@Starry Night why can't you get a lower back massage in the 1st tri? I've never heard of that?

Feeling so tired too. Had to take a nap this afternoon because I just couldn't keep my eyes open. Yesterday was the 1st time I :sick: since being preggo but today I pretty much :sick: everytime I ate. Had to walk around the food store with a bag! I feel so sleepy during the day but at night I can't sleep. What's up with that? Can;t wait to go to the gym in the morning I feel like I really need it! Got my OBGYN papers in the mail to fill out today! This is so exciting!


----------



## jojosmami

JCsquaredd said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well! I got my hcg results back today and I can't find anything helpful on the internet.
> 
> At 4 weeks (14dpo) my hcg was 144. Does that sound right on target? Every website I look at has a different range of "normal" hcg results. :dohh: I was concerned because the paper work says I was in the 2-3 week range but now I realize that it must mean 2-3 weeks past ovulation... I think. :shrug:

My HGC was 100.3 @ 12dpo and 221 @ 14dpo and the Dr said that range was a little on the high side so think your good!!


----------



## Treykid3

Jojo, what are you doing up?? So when you get sick, do you have any warning? I never actually threw up when I was preggo w my first two.


----------



## samzi

I feel so shite again today. Ive been ill since wed and last night i started to feel a bit better, i wake up today and blah feel totally crap again :cry:


----------



## sparklexox

jojosmami said:


> JCsquaredd said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well! I got my hcg results back today and I can't find anything helpful on the internet.
> 
> At 4 weeks (14dpo) my hcg was 144. Does that sound right on target? Every website I look at has a different range of "normal" hcg results. :dohh: I was concerned because the paper work says I was in the 2-3 week range but now I realize that it must mean 2-3 weeks past ovulation... I think. :shrug:
> 
> My HGC was 100.3 @ 12dpo and 221 @ 14dpo and the Dr said that range was a little on the high side so think your good!!Click to expand...

Morning sorry your feeling sick :nope: I feel totally fine now which worry's me, As I was so sick with my daughter!! So I got a beta done yesterday from fertility clinic, It came back 2000 they said it was high but I did get 2 popped back so maybe 2 baby's? Ive another beta on Sun praying its doubled. xxx

I found this online.

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5- 426mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340mIU/ml

And so on... huge diifrence in mIU/ml

If we take our beta numbers into account using the above figures we are both perfect hunni!! :hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

samzi said:


> I feel so shite again today. Ive been ill since wed and last night i started to feel a bit better, i wake up today and blah feel totally crap again :cry:[/QUO
> 
> Morning, I hope you feel better as the day gos on sweetie!
> 
> :kiss:


----------



## CatMum

I wish I was having more symptoms, it's worrying me that I'm not. I only have:
occasional achy bbs ... but very slight, and no size change.
occasional crampy abdo pains, but not much
slightly tired, but not needing any naps, just going to bed 30 mins/an hour early.
slight 'bump' - but no more than after a large meal.
occasional nausea - but only very slight and at night.

It scares me that other people who are at the same stage as me seem so much more pregnant, iykwim. I keep worrying that something is wrong. I just keep trying to remember all those women who don't even realise they're pregnant for months on end, so must not have had many symptoms.


----------



## dan-o

sparklexox said:


> It came back 2000 they said it was high but I did get 2 popped back so maybe 2 baby's? Ive another beta on Sun praying its doubled. xxx

2000 is about right for 21dpo I think, as the CB digi test displays 3+ at this figure.

I got a 3+ at 20dpo, so our HCG must be pretty similar xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Morning girls! How are we all? 
I'm a very happy girl today, AF didn't turn up and HPT today was almost as dark as control line! Yay! Feeling really sick which is reassuring (at least I know I'm still preggo!) and actually got more than 3 hrs sleep last night (past few nights I've not slept at all well)

Lower back massage in the first trimester isn't recommended by some as there are acupressure points which could stimulate the uterus to contract and cause m/c (so I've read). Maybe try a wheat pack? Or sleep with a pillow under your legs (or between them if you sleep on your side). 
My hips are really annoying me, I was talking to my best friend who had SPD in pregnancy and she said she had it from the beginning, she saw the physio at 11 weeks, guess I might be doing likewise. 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## sparklexox

dan-o said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> It came back 2000 they said it was high but I did get 2 popped back so maybe 2 baby's? Ive another beta on Sun praying its doubled. xxx
> 
> 2000 is about right for 21dpo I think, as the CB digi test displays 3+ at this figure.
> 
> I got a 3+ at 20dpo, so our HCG must be pretty similar xxClick to expand...

thank you, know nothing bout beta lol So guessing 2000 at 19dpt is also OK!?! x

Am 20dpt today in case any1 didn't know, I didn't lol dpt is date past transfer!


:hugs:
Am so taking a dig tomorrow lol I wanna c that 3+ hehe


----------



## sparklexox

CatMum said:


> I wish I was having more symptoms, it's worrying me that I'm not. I only have:
> occasional achy bbs ... but very slight, and no size change.
> occasional crampy abdo pains, but not much
> slightly tired, but not needing any naps, just going to bed 30 mins/an hour early.
> slight 'bump' - but no more than after a large meal.
> occasional nausea - but only very slight and at night.
> 
> It scares me that other people who are at the same stage as me seem so much more pregnant, iykwim. I keep worrying that something is wrong. I just keep trying to remember all those women who don't even realise they're pregnant for months on end, so must not have had many symptoms.



Aww try not to worry sweetie!

I was so sick with my daughter I had to be hospitalized due to severe dehydration. I feel the same symptoms as you, every1 is different and every pregnancy as am experiencing. I have to admit I did worry and asked for a blood test beta. If your really worried ask for a beta. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## new bride

Morning ladies
I'm sorry some of you are feeling so ill, hope it passes soon! I'm good today, bloated but otherwise perfect. Hubbie is getting used to me being so tired now aswel so alls good here!


----------



## sparky32

Morning Ladies,

Its the weekend.......yeah!! 

Sparkle - good luck with the digi tomorrow, i'm gonna be doing one too and hoping for the 2-3, fx'd

Fifi-fole - whereabouts in Fife are you? I'm in Dundee so not too far away :)

well i think sickness has landed! Last night i felt very sick and dizzy and just couldn't sleep. I had severe hyperemisis with Grace and i pray i don't get it like that again, but if i do i have to take the good with the bad huh?

I'm thinking about going to get my bloods done on Monday. I got these done the last time but to be honest they just freaked me out casue mine weren't as high as others so i'm not too sure if i'll get any reassurance from them? Oh but what if they're good, argh early pregnancy is hard.

Anyway enugh ranting from me, hope you all have a nice Saturday xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Good Morning Ladies,

Well last night I had a tantrum because I felt sick all day and I have been feeling like this for the past 2 weeks and it is horrible. I would rather be sick than feel sick all day.

Got my scan on Tuesday and the MW so I will ask her if she can give me some anti-sickness tablets because I find it hard to do normal day to day things like getting out of bed for starters!

Hope everyone is well.

Much Love

x


----------



## CatMum

sparklexox said:


> Aww try not to worry sweetie!
> 
> I was so sick with my daughter I had to be hospitalized due to severe dehydration. I feel the same symptoms as you, every1 is different and every pregnancy as am experiencing. I have to admit I did worry and asked for a blood test beta. If your really worried ask for a beta.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Thanks for replying, I really appreciate it. I'm meeting the midwife on Tues, so will ask her about a beta test. Glad you're the same as me, everyone I keep asking IRL about it just looks confused and says 'no I was so sick/shattered/achy' etc. I don't get period pains/PMT at all, so maybe I'm just not reactive to hormones??? Don't know, I'm clutching at straws here!


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies... feeling a little shunken up this morning as i was hit into by a cyclist :wacko: he just came round the corner on the foot path!! and knocked right into me.. 

plus alll night and this morning i was getting odd phone calls of a number i dont know and im so stressed. 

hope everyone is having a better weekend than me so far :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I had a first trimester massage last time and I had to tell my massage therapist (who happens to be my aunt) that I was pregnant (I booked it before my bfp) and she said she couldn't massage my lower back or my ankles...which I thought was random. I think she said she's qualified to do pregnant massages so I'll probably take advantage of that at some point.

I'm really hoping I don't get morning sickness. I'm now working full time and work has gotten really, really stressful and I can't imagine being sick on top of everything else. This may sound silly, but barfing gives me panic attacks. So when I'm even the slightest bit nauseous I become absolutely useless. And on top of everything else, DH has been without work for some time. I can't afford to get sick. lol

I do seem to feel abit icky in the middle of the night when I go for my nightly bathroom break. That's when I get heartburn too


----------



## gw76

babyhopes10 said:


> hi ladies... feeling a little shunken up this morning as i was hit into by a cyclist :wacko: he just came round the corner on the foot path!! and knocked right into me..
> 
> plus alll night and this morning i was getting odd phone calls of a number i dont know and im so stressed.
> 
> hope everyone is having a better weekend than me so far :hugs:

That's crazy...hope you are taking it easy today - sitting back and relaxing -

The phone calls - can you block the number? Over here you can block numbers of people you don't want to answer, or you don't know....

Take care babyhopes10 :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

im not sure how to do that.... i text the number this morning saying who is this.. then i got 2 mor missed call.. and if it was an emergency of someone i knew they would of left a voice message..

yeah im just relaxing now but got work at 3 :(


----------



## dan-o

babyhopes10 said:


> hi ladies... feeling a little shunken up this morning as i was hit into by a cyclist :wacko: he just came round the corner on the foot path!! and knocked right into me..
> 
> plus alll night and this morning i was getting odd phone calls of a number i dont know and im so stressed.
> 
> hope everyone is having a better weekend than me so far :hugs:

Wow, hope you are OK hun, were you hurt? xx


----------



## DragonMummy

BH try sticking the number into google. I get random calls from a weird number and quite often theyre sales calls.


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i fell back and hit my head.. was so embarrassed the guy got off his bike and helped me up i just went home and layed down feeling ok now.. 

dont think bean was damaged gave me such a fright tho. as for the number i thought maybe but it was between 12-4 am it started... i was so scared ith was a problemw ith work because i childmind and i was working till 10:30 last night and the mother wanted me to put her 8 month old baby into a double bed as she said she was old enough... :dohh: so i did as i was told and put pillows around her.. but i thought it was her calling me saying something had happened but no not her..


----------



## sparklexox

OMG!! long storie short! Another member that started a useful tread has started mailing my really sick nasty pm message!!! because I had expressed my option in her thread?!? They are really sick!! suggesting I might m/c so not to get my hopes up! 

Why would some1 do that?

How can I report this and I think I managed to edit her so I don't get anymore.

x


----------



## sparklexox

dan-o said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies... feeling a little shunken up this morning as i was hit into by a cyclist :wacko: he just came round the corner on the foot path!! and knocked right into me..
> 
> plus alll night and this morning i was getting odd phone calls of a number i dont know and im so stressed.
> 
> hope everyone is having a better weekend than me so far :hugs:
> 
> Wow, hope you are OK hun, were you hurt? xxClick to expand...

Hope your ok!! That awful :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

report it to a admin they will sort it... if you go on the main page of bnb at the bottom is a list og bnb members the admin are listed in bold letters.. pm them and explain how dare they say that to you or any preg woman!


----------



## RedRose19

what thread hun?


----------



## sparklexox

fifi-folle said:


> Morning girls! How are we all?
> I'm a very happy girl today, AF didn't turn up and HPT today was almost as dark as control line! Yay! Feeling really sick which is reassuring (at least I know I'm still preggo!) and actually got more than 3 hrs sleep last night (past few nights I've not slept at all well)
> 
> Lower back massage in the first trimester isn't recommended by some as there are acupressure points which could stimulate the uterus to contract and cause m/c (so I've read). Maybe try a wheat pack? Or sleep with a pillow under your legs (or between them if you sleep on your side).
> My hips are really annoying me, I was talking to my best friend who had SPD in pregnancy and she said she had it from the beginning, she saw the physio at 11 weeks, guess I might be doing likewise.
> 
> Hope everyone is well x


HUGE CONGRATS :hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

sparky32 said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Its the weekend.......yeah!!
> 
> Sparkle - good luck with the digi tomorrow, i'm gonna be doing one too and hoping for the 2-3, fx'd
> 
> Fifi-fole - whereabouts in Fife are you? I'm in Dundee so not too far away :)
> 
> well i think sickness has landed! Last night i felt very sick and dizzy and just couldn't sleep. I had severe hyperemisis with Grace and i pray i don't get it like that again, but if i do i have to take the good with the bad huh?
> 
> I'm thinking about going to get my bloods done on Monday. I got these done the last time but to be honest they just freaked me out casue mine weren't as high as others so i'm not too sure if i'll get any reassurance from them? Oh but what if they're good, argh early pregnancy is hard.
> 
> Anyway enugh ranting from me, hope you all have a nice Saturday xx

SPARKY HELLO THERE AM FROM THE DEEN LOL NOT FAR FROM YOU MY LOVELY YIPEE XXXX:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

babyhopes10 said:


> what thread hun?

a IFV thread I went there to get advice and support other woman!

As soon as I got my bfp the girl who started the thread became being really neg and started writing really neg thing directed at me! So I wrote back on the thread saying good bye and good luck to the other lady's going through ivf/icis and that I was going to another thread i.e this1. She then wrote you know the saying leave before your pushed??? Why is she being to bloody nasty its not my fault I was lucky to get pregnant in ivf! Now suggesting I may m/c its just sick!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

babyhopes10 said:


> report it to a admin they will sort it... if you go on the main page of bnb at the bottom is a list og bnb members the admin are listed in bold letters.. pm them and explain how dare they say that to you or any preg woman!

Thanks I just don't get why she would want2 be so evil!! 

:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

have you reported it hun :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

I'd email wobbles or if you go to the thread where she has been nasty you can click "report post" on the left hand side . Why are some poeple on here such total arseholes. We all have the same goal surely?


----------



## sparklexox

babyhopes10 said:


> have you reported it hun :hugs:

Yes I have. Thanks for the support.

Wow didn't realize some could be that evil! 

:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

what's she been pm'ing you?


----------



## sparklexox

I had shared my success with our ivf/icis treatment after trying for 5years of course am gonna! The positive stories we what kept dh and I strong!! 

maybe I shouldn't of shared but I thought the other ladies 1weeks behind me could do with a boost! The thread was full of her neg approach. Anyway it done now.

I was in town today wow nearly bought a baby suit hehehe.

xxx


----------



## RedRose19

but surely when ppl get a bfp you dont wanna shoot them down with comments like oh but it could just be a false pos.... thats not very nice at all i mean even if it was true there are nicer ways to say it than that :shrug:


----------



## samzi

I keep doing tests :haha: cant stop! only got 3 left and then il stop once i get my 3+ on a digi next week


----------



## RedRose19

omg... im 6 weeks 2mor... :happydance: im so happy to make it these far 2 more weeks and ill tell my parents


----------



## sparklexox

Its being looked into, I just had a message. Hope she doesn't join this thread!!


xx


----------



## RedRose19

samzi said:


> I keep doing tests :haha: cant stop! only got 3 left and then il stop once i get my 3+ on a digi next week

your little girl is so cute :flower:


----------



## sparklexox

I want a bump Buddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparklexox

babyhopes10 said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> I keep doing tests :haha: cant stop! only got 3 left and then il stop once i get my 3+ on a digi next week
> 
> your little girl is so cute :flower:Click to expand...

Snap Ive done about 10!! Am gonna take a dig tomorrow and that's it until early scan.

:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

btw has anyones tummy gone rock hard... :wacko: i lost a stone in weight before i got preg anf my tummy is flatter than im used to but this morning i noticed just below my belly button is rock solid :wacko: maybe just bloat?


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone,
Hope everyone's ok today.
Sparkle- just ignore the idiot who PM'd you, some people just really don't have anything better to do- no life I guess. Sad really.
Anyway....got my puppy today!!! She's gorgeous! and very good.... so far lol!
Has anyone heard from Razcox? Hope she's ok.
DragonMummy- Love that name Tristan, good choice! We like Lois for a girl, for a boy I like Caleb but I cant convince Martyn! He likes Roman which was originally my choice but I just can't decide hmmm.......
xxx


----------



## RedRose19

awwww calab is a lovely name :)

i like Aoibhe or Maggie for a girl and for a boy i love Thomas and Mark


----------



## Doodlepants

sparklexox said:


> I want a bump Buddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you have to be due on the same day? I don't know how it works lol! I want one too!
:)


----------



## RedRose19

no you dont have to be due on the same day lol :)


----------



## sparklexox

Doodlepants said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> I want a bump Buddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you have to be due on the same day? I don't know how it works lol! I want one too!
> :)Click to expand...

Hi there, I had to block her shes insane!!!

Am not sure how it works! I would def:happydance:o be your bump Buddie if you fancy?

I need to figure out how you add your bump buddies name to the bottom of screen? tip would be great am crap when it comes to this kinda stuff. But can follow instructions well.
:hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

@Sparkle

That's awful! She needs to get over herself and go to a different forum. I am glad you reported her negative and nasty behavior. You have been through a lot to get here and deserve to be happy! 

PS I am bloated too but it's squishy not hard.


----------



## sparklexox

MrsWez said:


> @Sparkle
> 
> That's awful! She needs to get over herself and go to a different forum. I am glad you reported her negative and nasty behavior. You have been through a lot to get here and deserve to be happy!
> 
> PS I am bloated too but it's squishy not hard.

Thank you for your lovely words.

I thought I was over reacting due to hormones until I checked pm. She obviously has some underlining issues that affect her ability to realize whats appropriate or more to the point unappropriated. 

just been feeling tummy. No change still jelly like hahahaha


----------



## phoebe

foxforce said:


> Hi to all the newbies :wave:
> 
> Good news Samzi :thumbup:
> 
> Phoebe - Glad your diabetic appointment went well, knew it would! We'll be having a scan approx same time, what date is yours? Mine's 17th Nov
> 
> Raz - I really hope your ok hun, you really are in my thoughts :hugs:
> 
> Caity - You mention Zantac but it's not advised for us here in UK :nope: mores the pity as I use that and lanzoprozole when I need it but just have to stick to Gaviscon, there is so much mixed advice between US and UK - so confusing :wacko:
> 
> Doh I was thinking I was 5 weeks for a moment :dohh: Having a really daft day today can't get my words out right or remember some words. A good ol nauseous day again wish I could vomit!
> 
> Hope I'm ok tomorrow for the wedding, getting my hair done in the morning which I can't wait for it's so ready for it, think it's doing it's growing spurt with the hormones!
> 
> Hope everyone else is good and not too ill or anxious :hugs: xx

thanks fox xx
i am also having a scan on the 17th, i really hope it works out well for us both. must admit i am a tad apprehensive and nervous. but fxd for us both 
hugs xxxx:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

not sure why mine is rock hard then.. :wacko: should i be worried.. maybe im just not used to have a flater stomach and its not actually that hard just im usually used to a really squishy tummy.. obivuosly on the surface it is still abit squishy but if i press in just abit i can feel its all hard :wacko:


----------



## MrsWez

My tummy was flat but squishy to start with so, maybe I should stop eating so many chips (crisps to those from the UK) 

I love the difference in between US English and UK English. I learn a new word everyday that we don't use/have here in the states.


----------



## Doodlepants

sparklexox said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> I want a bump Buddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you have to be due on the same day? I don't know how it works lol! I want one too!
> :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there, I had to block her shes insane!!!
> 
> Am not sure how it works! I would def:happydance:o be your bump Buddie if you fancy?
> 
> I need to figure out how you add your bump buddies name to the bottom of screen? tip would be great am crap when it comes to this kinda stuff. But can follow instructions well.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

 Yay! I'm not sure how to add either lol! Do you just write it in sig bit?x


----------



## sparklexox

DragonMummy said:


> what's she been pm'ing you?


Don't really wanna go into all it but basically , that she would like to remind me she already has child I have along way to get 1 baby as am so early on anything can happen and to pull my head out my ass just because it worked! 

I have a daughter!! ? she wants to remind me she has 1 she must think I don't have any children!

stuff like that.

X


----------



## sparklexox

doodlepants said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> i want a bump buddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> do you have to be due on the same day? I don't know how it works lol! I want one too!
> :)Click to expand...
> 
> hi there, i had to block her shes insane!!!
> 
> Am not sure how it works! I would def:happydance:o be your bump buddie if you fancy?
> 
> I need to figure out how you add your bump buddies name to the bottom of screen? Tip would be great am crap when it comes to this kinda stuff. But can follow instructions well.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yay! I'm not sure how to add either lol! Do you just write it in sig bit?xClick to expand...

i have a bump buddie wooohooo lol 

were is sig bit? 

X


----------



## samzi

i need one too! :lol:


----------



## sparky32

Sparkle - that lady sounds bloomin awful, no one in their right mind would want another to lose their baby, what a disgusting thing to say. Hope your ok and please dont let this person get you down or take away your sparkle :wink: 
I cant believe your just up the road, ah thats fab! Its good to know theres real life people beside you, maybe when our babies are here we can meet?

BH - i hope your feeling ok and are being looked after, you must have got such a fright. Take it easy all weekend, no getting off the sofa.............unless its for chocolate!

Well i've just had to have a wee nap, was so tired and the vivid dreams have returned. Its funny how clear they are in early pregnancy!

Everyone watching X Factor tonight? Think i'm gonna buy me some chocolate to sit & eat with a cup o tea, so rocknroll :)

Xxx


----------



## sparky32

samzi said:


> i need one too! :lol:

I'll be your bump buddy? We're only 2 days apart?

To edit you go to your CP, edit signature and write in the box xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

sparklexox said:


> doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> i want a bump buddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> do you have to be due on the same day? I don't know how it works lol! I want one too!
> :)Click to expand...
> 
> hi there, i had to block her shes insane!!!
> 
> Am not sure how it works! I would def:happydance:o be your bump buddie if you fancy?
> 
> I need to figure out how you add your bump buddies name to the bottom of screen? Tip would be great am crap when it comes to this kinda stuff. But can follow instructions well.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yay! I'm not sure how to add either lol! Do you just write it in sig bit?xClick to expand...
> 
> i have a bump buddie wooohooo lol
> 
> were is sig bit?
> 
> XClick to expand...

 Yay!

I think you click on your name (top right corner) and go to customise profile and then go to edit signature..... anyone reading who's saying 'no no thats not it!' please feel free to step in as I'm just guessing!x


----------



## sparklexox

sparky32 said:


> Sparkle - that lady sounds bloomin awful, no one in their right mind would want another to lose their baby, what a disgusting thing to say. Hope your ok and please dont let this person get you down or take away your sparkle :wink:
> I cant believe your just up the road, ah thats fab! Its good to know theres real life people beside you, maybe when our babies are here we can meet?
> 
> BH - i hope your feeling ok and are being looked after, you must have got such a fright. Take it easy all weekend, no getting off the sofa.............unless its for chocolate!
> 
> Well i've just had to have a wee nap, was so tired and the vivid dreams have returned. Its funny how clear they are in early pregnancy!
> 
> Everyone watching X Factor tonight? Think i'm gonna buy me some chocolate to sit & eat with a cup o tea, so rocknroll :)
> 
> Xxx

We are only an hour away!!! That would be great I would love that!!

Yes, sammy2009 nut job!! Am fine she just sick in the head/heed hehehe

:hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

doodlepants said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> i want a bump buddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> do you have to be due on the same day? I don't know how it works lol! I want one too!
> :)Click to expand...
> 
> hi there, i had to block her shes insane!!!
> 
> Am not sure how it works! I would def:happydance:o be your bump buddie if you fancy?
> 
> I need to figure out how you add your bump buddies name to the bottom of screen? Tip would be great am crap when it comes to this kinda stuff. But can follow instructions well.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yay! I'm not sure how to add either lol! Do you just write it in sig bit?xClick to expand...

this is just to check i have managed to make you my bump buddie lol


----------



## sparklexox

sparklexox said:


> doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> i want a bump buddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> do you have to be due on the same day? I don't know how it works lol! I want one too!
> :)Click to expand...
> 
> hi there, i had to block her shes insane!!!
> 
> Am not sure how it works! I would def:happydance:o be your bump buddie if you fancy?
> 
> I need to figure out how you add your bump buddies name to the bottom of screen? Tip would be great am crap when it comes to this kinda stuff. But can follow instructions well.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yay! I'm not sure how to add either lol! Do you just write it in sig bit?xClick to expand...
> 
> this is just to check i have managed to make you my bump buddie lolClick to expand...

i don't know why is not red and in the middle and bigger? At least its there!! Xx


----------



## sparklexox

Grrrrrrrrrrr!!


Can some please explain how to pop july beach bumps and bump buddies to my screen. Am obviously doing it wrong. :(


----------



## DragonMummy

sparkle have you picked which code you want? copy it. Then go into the user cp at the top left of page then click edit signature

when you get the sig text box up, click the icon above it which is a yellow box with a mountain and a sun on it (that looks a bit like an envelope!) then paste the link in the little box it brings up. before you enter it, remove ALL of the spaces. Raz had to put spaces in otherwise she couldn't get the codes on you'd just get pictures! so where it says [ IMG ], take the spaces out. Then enter it and it should work if you go to preview xxx


----------



## Razcox

Hey all hope i have added everyone that wanted adding and i am sorry for my absence again today. Been trying to avoid all things pregnacy related to forget about stuff for a couple of days to help the time pass.

On a more positive note CM is back to snotty and i got a 3+ still on a digi which is good Scan tomorrow so will need everyone to keep eveything crossed for me. God i hate scans so i am going to be a nervous wreck tomorrow!! :dohh:


----------



## Doodlepants

sparklexox said:


> doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> i want a bump buddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> do you have to be due on the same day? I don't know how it works lol! I want one too!
> :)Click to expand...
> 
> hi there, i had to block her shes insane!!!
> 
> Am not sure how it works! I would def:happydance:o be your bump buddie if you fancy?
> 
> I need to figure out how you add your bump buddies name to the bottom of screen? Tip would be great am crap when it comes to this kinda stuff. But can follow instructions well.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yay! I'm not sure how to add either lol! Do you just write it in sig bit?xClick to expand...
> 
> this is just to check i have managed to make you my bump buddie lolClick to expand...

Yes heehee :) I've added you to my sig :) If you want to change colour click on the underline A (up by the options for bold etc) x


----------



## Doodlepants

Razcox said:


> Hey all hope i have added everyone that wanted adding and i am sorry for my absence again today. Been trying to avoid all things pregnacy related to forget about stuff for a couple of days to help the time pass.
> 
> On a more positive note CM is back to snotty and i got a 3+ still on a digi which is good Scan tomorrow so will need everyone to keep eveything crossed for me. God i hate scans so i am going to be a nervous wreck tomorrow!! :dohh:

Sooooo glad things are looking back to normal! Hopefully the scan tomorrow will give you some piece of mind :hugs::hugs: The 3+ is definitely a good sign :)
Keeping everything crossed (even tho I'm sure you won't need it) xxx


----------



## dan-o

Razcox said:


> Hey all hope i have added everyone that wanted adding and i am sorry for my absence again today. Been trying to avoid all things pregnacy related to forget about stuff for a couple of days to help the time pass.
> 
> On a more positive note CM is back to snotty and i got a 3+ still on a digi which is good Scan tomorrow so will need everyone to keep eveything crossed for me. God i hate scans so i am going to be a nervous wreck tomorrow!! :dohh:

So glad to hear things have settled down Razcox hun, Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, I bet everything will be fine. 
Don't forget to get a piccy of your little bean to show us all! :hugs: xxx


----------



## sparky32

Razcox said:


> Hey all hope i have added everyone that wanted adding and i am sorry for my absence again today. Been trying to avoid all things pregnacy related to forget about stuff for a couple of days to help the time pass.
> 
> On a more positive note CM is back to snotty and i got a 3+ still on a digi which is good Scan tomorrow so will need everyone to keep eveything crossed for me. God i hate scans so i am going to be a nervous wreck tomorrow!! :dohh:

So glad things are settling down and its good news that your still getting 3+ on the digi. Will be thinking of you tomorrow xxx


----------



## sparklexox

Razcox said:


> Hey all hope i have added everyone that wanted adding and i am sorry for my absence again today. Been trying to avoid all things pregnacy related to forget about stuff for a couple of days to help the time pass.
> 
> On a more positive note CM is back to snotty and i got a 3+ still on a digi which is good Scan tomorrow so will need everyone to keep eveything crossed for me. God i hate scans so i am going to be a nervous wreck tomorrow!! :dohh:

I will have finger toes everything crossed!!

:hugs:


----------



## samzi

glad all is well raz :hugs:

So ive been sick tonight, twice. i feel rotten. With my daughter i only felt sick, never actually was. How strange. I havent been sick for years so it was a real shock to the system!


----------



## Sherri81

This thread is jumping too fast for me to keep up. So I will just post now and read back later.

Its still extremely early to be here, but I was impatient so I tested. I am 3 weeks 4 days right now, so I haven't even passed my expected period date. So I refuse to get even a little excited until I am past that.

I had a light positive on a First Response yesterday at 10DPO. This prompted a call to my OBGYN who sent me for blood work. It was 22.4 yesterday, which is okay I think since I am still so early.

There is no short story on me really. I'm 29, hubby is 37. I am currently on my 8th confirmed pregnancy :(

Lost my first one at 12 weeks, in Oct 2002. Lost another one at 8 weeks in July 2003. Delivered my son Greg in March 2004; he was 15 weeks early and stayed in the NICU till 3 weeks after his due date. Lost my 4th pregnancy on March 13 2007, was 11 weeks. Lost my 5ht pregnancy, a little boy, at 13.5 weeks in August 2007. Lost an early pregnancy in July 2009.

And then there is Devon.... :sadangel:


All of my prior losses required D&C's or D&E's as my body was not miscarrying them naturally. Some even required a second D&C due to surgical error. I have also had a D&C for what was thought to be a large uterine cyst, but there was nothing there, and I needed one 4 weeks after I delivered Devon. All total, I think I have had 8 D&Cs. It is believed that I may have suffered from a slightly weakened cervix, but due to all of the surgeries, my cervix is completely incompetant now. It is suspected that the majority of the losses were because of undiagnosed blood clotting problems.

Devon was my first pregnancy since everything was 'figured' out. She was due Dec 3, although I was to be induced Nov 18th. My pregnancy with her was perfect. She was a Clomid baby. I used Prometrium suppositories, baby aspirin, Fragmin injections, and Metformin. I had a transvaginal cerclage at 14 weeks with her. Everything was perfect. At the end of July, my OB decided to do her first ever digital vaginal examination on me as she was leaving on holidays and wanted to make sure I would be fine while she was gone. She also did a very extensive internal ultrasound. I left her hospital feeling very sore and uncomfortable. Within 2 days I developed symptoms of an infection at the site of my stiches. It was August long weekend, so I tried to wait it out thinking I could wait til Tuesday. I ended up going in to the ER on Sunday night. My urine while blood count was slightly elevated. It was determined if I did have an infection, they could wait for cultures to come back. Well, long story short, I started having contractions by the Tuesday. Went to Dr, he didn't believe me. Sent me for an ultrasound the next day. Devon was fine and cervix was closed. Still didn't believe I was in labour though, and sent me home on Tylenol. I started bleeding in the night and ended up in the ER at 5AM. He agreed now that I did have an infection and started me on antibiotics; didn't believe I was in labour. He ended up sending me home on T3's and sleeping pills. I went to the hospital 2 more times that day. They finally determined that yes I was having contractions, but they thought they were unproductive. They weren't. I was shipped to Vancouver, via Williams Lake, the next day. I was 23 weeks 1 day along. My contractions were stopped initially, but the labour was too progressed and I dilated anyways, and tore through my stitch. Devon was delivered, alive, on August 7, 2010, at 2:56AM. She died in my arms about 40 minutes later. Post Mortem on the placenta showed a severe infection was present.

It is 13 weeks today since this happened. I sometimes have issues getting pregnant which is why we decided to try again so quickly; there is a myth you are more fertile after a delivery or miscarriage. This was my first cycle since having Devon; I used Clomid. About a week ago I started having symptoms of a cold, but it never prgressed. This is usually my first symptom. I tested at 8DPO and got an almost nothing line on a Dollar Store test. Tested 9DPO on First Response, and there was maybe a something, maybe a nothing. Tested at 10DPO and got a clear positive. Haven't tested again since.

I have to treat this pregnancy as though it will stick even though I am still so early, so I have started the Prenatals, baby aspirin, and Prometrium suppositories (done rectally this time to prevent anything including bacteria going into the vagina). If I am still pregnant at 5 weeks, then I will be restarted on Fragmin injections. Should everything carry on as we hope, I will then have to have a transabdominal cerclage placed at about 12 weeks. I may have to fly across the country for this. Things are not set up with that yet, which is quite scary.

Basically, this is a bittersweet time for me. I should still be pregnant with Devon, and I'm not. And I do want this pregnancy to continue to a good outcome, but the only reason this baby exists is because Devon has died. So it is a very tumultuous time for me. My hope is that everything goes as we would like, and that around 34 weeks, I will be c-sectioned. And even though my baby would have to spend time in the NICU, by that gestation with me it would be better out than in. So my hope is to carry to 34 weeks, and that everything works out good this time around.


----------



## sparky32

Aw Sheri its fab to see you here!!! I know what you mean, my periods are due tomorrow and until that day passes i dont want to believe it, but our precious girls will look after us. Its gonna be a hard journey for us both and i will be here for you. Xxx


----------



## snafusan

oops forget oh acc was logged in haha


----------



## dan-o

Wow you have been through so much Sherri :hugs: So sorry for all your losses xx

Congratulations on the BFP & I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that things go well for you xx


----------



## Sherri81

I couldn't believe it when I saw you posting here Sparky!!

I declined joining the TTC After a Loss thread on our Loss forum, because I was getting too depressed seeing everyone else who had gotten pregnant like 6 weeks after their little ones had died. So it was getting hard, and I was just sticking to Huggle's Journal, which is where I feel 'safe' over there.

I think I am supposed to be due around July 19, so we would be close.

But at this point, I am not even going to get excited. My HCG levels are a bit lower with this one than they were with Devon at this stage. I think I was at a 20 at 7 or DPO with Devon, and this time I am only a 22.4 at 10DPO. Which I know is still in the range... but I don't get excited anymore...


----------



## samzi

blah. been sick again :(
just got to tell myself its a good thing really!


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: hope your all well ladies :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, Sherri and welcome! :flower: I remember you from the December Dreamer's thread. While I can't imagine what you've gone through I kinda understand the idea that my current child only exists because I lost the last one. I wanted to be pregnant before my due date but I didn't realize that I would feel so conflicted once it happened.

I'm so sorry for your losses and for Devon.:hugs: Hope this one is it for you.


Raz, sounds good. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## gw76

Wow Sherri what a long and hard journey for you :hugs: You are very inspiring - you have a great outlook on things and yet you are a realist... I, like everyone else, hopes that this little bean is the one that sticks...FX'd for you- for all of us O:)


----------



## gw76

Raz, everything crossed for tomorrow O:)


----------



## samzi

good god, how many more times am i going to be sick tonight?! thats 3 times now in the past 2 hours


----------



## RedRose19

i know how you feel... i had pizza and garlic bread for dinner... and so so regret it :( :sick:


----------



## samzi

Ive not been able to eat a thing. Ive just been drinking water all night


----------



## Starry Night

samzi, sounds awful. :( Makes me feel like a wuss for complaining to DH about my slight woozy feeling after traveling in our car this afternoon.

I remember my mom telling me that when she was pregnant with my younger brother she was sick so often that every time she passed the toilet she would think, "well, since I'm here....". I also had a friend make a similar comment when she was pregnant her second. I couldn't imagine being that sick and taking care of a small child on top of that.


----------



## RedRose19

awwww i hope you feel better soon.. :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

sparky32 said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Its the weekend.......yeah!!
> 
> Sparkle - good luck with the digi tomorrow, i'm gonna be doing one too and hoping for the 2-3, fx'd
> 
> Fifi-fole - whereabouts in Fife are you? I'm in Dundee so not too far away :)
> 
> well i think sickness has landed! Last night i felt very sick and dizzy and just couldn't sleep. I had severe hyperemisis with Grace and i pray i don't get it like that again, but if i do i have to take the good with the bad huh?
> 
> I'm thinking about going to get my bloods done on Monday. I got these done the last time but to be honest they just freaked me out casue mine weren't as high as others so i'm not too sure if i'll get any reassurance from them? Oh but what if they're good, argh early pregnancy is hard.
> 
> Anyway enugh ranting from me, hope you all have a nice Saturday xx

I was actually born in Dundee, my parents are moving back up to Monifieth in a few weeks time when Dad retires. We live just outside Dunfermline so not too far from Dundee. 

Too many posts to reply to. We've spent the day at my parents' helping them get organised to move, me avoiding lifting and weeing every two mins, funnily enough my Mum worked it out in seconds (she was a midwife and taught midwifery) so I've been told to take it easy and make sure this one sticks!

DH is bugging me for laptop so I'd better run!


----------



## Sherri81

Thanks for the welcome everyone.

I think I may just be more stupid than inspiring, lol :roll:

I remember you too Starry Night. I really hope this one works out for you too. Do you ever go back and check on the Dreamers?? You were there for almost 12 weeks weren't you? I check in every once and awhile, but I don't post to them. I think I would be more depressing than anything to them. Although I am happy they are all doing well still, its very hard reconciling that I am not there anymore :(

I wish I had some symptoms, but I have nothing honestly. It does make me a bit worried, but then I try to think back to how I was with Devon, and I remember everything clearly because it wasn't that long ago. I had negatives with her on Dollar Store tests right up until 11DPO. I thought for sure I couldn't be pregnant then, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised that I have no symptoms now either, since I didn't know at this stage with Devon. I wish my boobs would hurt a bit more. Every now and again they get a little burny, but nothing bad. Sometimes I wonder if they just aren't reacting to the hormones too strongly since my milk just dried up 9 weeks or so ago. So maybe they still have some sort of 'memory.' They didn't get sore or big with Devon either. I didn't buy a single new bra while pregnant with her. 

As for names, I won't even really think of them until the baby is here. I also won't be shopping or registering either. For me, there is no point. I really don't want to have to go through calling the companies to cancel my registries again,a nd I really don't want to have to walk into stores with bags of stuff to be returned again. So, in order to avoid all of that, I just am not going to do anything :(

The only thing I can commit to with this pregnancy is that for a girl, I will give her the middle name Grace, in honour of Devon whose middle name is Grace. For a boy, I would use Devin as a middle name. Spelt a bit different than her, but to honour her none the less.


----------



## Kitten

Wow I didn't expect this to be so busy already. Think I'm due around the 17th, not sure, tests and ov and AF don't add up so will have to wait for my scan.


----------



## luvmygi44

you can add me! due July 15th!


----------



## DragonMummy

raz - glad all is ok at the moment - fx'd for tomorrow. will be thinking of you.


welcome newbies. sherri your story just about broke my heart. am on my fourth pregnancy now, i have a little boy who is 4. this one is a clomid baby also and i found out at 3+1. what you have been through is horrendous and you must have had to be so strong to get through it. xxx


----------



## sparky32

Sherri81 said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone.
> I wish I had some symptoms, but I have nothing honestly.

I don't have too many symptoms either, we're still in the very early stages it won't be too long before we retract our words! I remember with Grace i would "complain" at my lack of symptoms then 7 weeks hit and from then on i was sick 15-30 times a day till week 14 then it calmed it down to 5-8 times a day.



Sherri81 said:


> As for names, I won't even really think of them until the baby is here. I also won't be shopping or registering either. For me, there is no point. I really don't want to have to go through calling the companies to cancel my registries again,a nd I really don't want to have to walk into stores with bags of stuff to be returned again. So, in order to avoid all of that, I just am not going to do anything :(
> 
> The only thing I can commit to with this pregnancy is that for a girl, I will give her the middle name Grace, in honour of Devon whose middle name is Grace. For a boy, I would use Devin as a middle name. Spelt a bit different than her, but to honour her none the less.

I can totally understand that too, its hard to get excited after losing our precious girls, try and stay positive. I'm doing the same as you about middle names for a girl it will be Grace and a boy Grayson. I've thought that since the minute Grace became an angel and i don't care what anyone says about it its the only thing i will be insisting on. My husband doesn't even know about it yet, but i like you want to honour my little girl.

Are you getting more bloods done to see if they've doubled?

Take care everyone xx


----------



## sparky32

luvmygi44 said:


> you can add me! due July 15th!

:happydance: Congratulations :happydance:

xx


----------



## MrsWez

I'm so glad you are going us Sherri! We have a few Rainbow babies here. This is my 5th pregnancy and hopefully our first baby.


----------



## Kitten

My symptoms are pretty scarce considered to last time. However, other things have kicked in earlier. I have really bad food aversions which I didn't get until the latter end of the first tri last time but my nausea is nothing compared to last time. I panic if I feel OK for half the day ha.


----------



## Sherri81

I have to redo blood work on Monday, then again on Wednesday. Then, assuming I haven't bled or anything I will see my Dr on Nov 15thish, and I will start the Fragmin injections then. She will also set up my first ultrasound for 6.5 weeks. It will NOT be transvaginal. Nothing is going in or out of my vagina now!! And when I say that, I literally mean nothing!! Not even a baby, as it will have to be a c-section with the cerclage in.


----------



## Jenni4

Hello Girls!!

Raz- glad to hear that everything is looking better...will keep my finger's crossed

Sherri- This has been quite a long journey for you...my thoughts are with you at this bittersweet time. :hugs: 

afm.... just came back from obgyn...nothing special to report. Peed in a cup and they took some blood. I guess the test was positive....They told me to come back for an u/s at 12 weeks. I asked about an early ultrasound just for me...need to hear that precious heartbeat asap!! So I am having an u/s at 8 weeks too....i have to pay for it myself though....but to me, seeing or hearing that heartbeat is worth a million dollars, or pounds or dirhams....


----------



## phoebe

good luck for today raz, will be keeping everything crossed for u :hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies :)

Hope everyone is well today :hugs:

Raz, thinking of you this morning & all fingers are still tightly crossed that the scan is just perfect xx


----------



## Jenni4

Oh! I forgot one thing... I did find out that I can try a vbac here!! Was planning a home birth for DD but she had other plans and wanted to come out backwards... I never even got to go into labor...i had to have a scheduled c/s. 
SO excited to be able to try.... :happydance:


----------



## samzi

goodluck today raz

well no sickness for me yet thank god, hopefully itl stay like it. I dont dare eat though, thats what set me off yesterday. i feel all weak as well and im stil ill which doesnt help.


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh lucky you Jenni! I'm not allowed a VBAC as I had to have a horizontal incision in my womb as DS was halfway out when we crashed!

anywho, morning all. Am at work today (working hard :rofl:) and feel rough as a badgers arse. I have ordered a sausage baguette for kill or cure. Cold pizza worked yesterday morning so I am hopeful.... :haha:


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning everyone :)
Sherri- so so sorry to hear of all your losses, you are in my thoughts and I hope that this time everything will be better for you xx
Samzi- feel so bad for you with the sickness! I know its a good sign but that doesn't really help when you feel so rough does it! Hopefully today it'll get better :)
Thinking of you this morning Raz.
Dragon Mummy- I'm soooo hungry after reading your post and I don't even eat meat!!!
Hope everyone's having a nice weekend 
xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Well it didn't do me any favours - trying not to barf on my keyboard....


----------



## sparky32

Morning,

Raz - I hope everything goes well today, your in my thoughts.

Today is a bittersweet day, today my little Grace should have been born :( i'm so happy to be pregnant but i wish she was with me giving me cozy's as we speak. We're releasing balloons and sending het a big heart lantern later today, i hope she likes them.

Anyway, i hope everyone has a lazy sunday xxx


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Well its great news had my scan and everything was fine and looked good. Saw the HB flicking away as well which was wonderful to see. I have a scan picture but wont out it on as its really just a blob with a smaller blob next to it!! They said i am about 5+5 but i think i will keep with the LMP date until my 12 week scan as i know things can chnage so much from about 6 weeks. 

How is everyone else doing today?

Sparky - Its sounds wonderful what you have planned :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

Oh sparky I am so sorry. It's a lovely idea to release ballons/lantern. Crying as I type this.
Can't imagine how you are feeling. (Early miscarriages really don't compare IMO).
:hugs:


----------



## sparky32

Razcox, that is wonderful news, oh i'm so so happy for you. What a relief for you all xxxx


----------



## fifi-folle

Raz that's fantastic! So pleased for you x


----------



## sparky32

fifi-folle said:


> Oh sparky I am so sorry. It's a lovely idea to release ballons/lantern. Crying as I type this.
> Can't imagine how you are feeling. (Early miscarriages really don't compare IMO).
> :hugs:

Thank you xx


----------



## dan-o

Fabulous news Razcox hun!!!! :yipee:

I think you are the first July beach bump mummy to have a scan too :) xxx


----------



## phoebe

Razcox said:


> Morning all! Well its great news had my scan and everything was fine and looked good. Saw the HB flicking away as well which was wonderful to see. I have a scan picture but wont out it on as its really just a blob with a smaller blob next to it!! They said i am about 5+5 but i think i will keep with the LMP date until my 12 week scan as i know things can chnage so much from about 6 weeks.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?
> 
> Sparky - Its sounds wonderful what you have planned :hugs:

hi raz that is wonderful news :yipee::yipee: i am so pleased for u xxx

afm i am as sick as a hound this morning, thought i was doing ok until i brushed my teeth:sick::sick: other than that all is well. hi to all the new girls xxx and sherri i am ss about the tough times u have had. hope this time all goes well xxx

hugs to all xxxx:hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jenni4

Yay Raz!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## foxforce

Razcox said:


> Morning all! Well its great news had my scan and everything was fine and looked good. Saw the HB flicking away as well which was wonderful to see. I have a scan picture but wont out it on as its really just a blob with a smaller blob next to it!! They said i am about 5+5 but i think i will keep with the LMP date until my 12 week scan as i know things can chnage so much from about 6 weeks.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?
> 
> Sparky - Its sounds wonderful what you have planned :hugs:

Wonderful news Raz so so pleased for you :hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone else is good?! 
Need to catch up on posts from friday as not been online with been at wedding. Feeling tired and achy from wearing heels and was a late night, feels almost like I have been drinking and have a hangover :wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

yayyy raz im so glad you saw the hb that must feel so great :cloud9:

im 6 weeks today :D so grateful to get this far how far is everyone before they will be telling their families?


----------



## Jenni4

DragonMummy said:


> oooh lucky you Jenni! I'm not allowed a VBAC as I had to have a horizontal incision in my womb as DS was halfway out when we crashed!

Hmmm....I have a horizontal incision.  Is that a bad thing?? What happened during your delivery? Crashed??


----------



## DragonMummy

he was breach nobody noticed til i had delivered his feet and he got stuck so we had to have a general anaesthetic. i meant i had a vertical incision :rofl:

horizontal is pretty standard, I understand!


----------



## Doodlepants

Congrats Raz! What a relief! So pleased for you x


----------



## gw76

sparky32 said:


> Morning,
> 
> Raz - I hope everything goes well today, your in my thoughts.
> 
> Today is a bittersweet day, today my little Grace should have been born :( i'm so happy to be pregnant but i wish she was with me giving me cozy's as we speak. We're releasing balloons and sending het a big heart lantern later today, i hope she likes them.
> 
> Anyway, i hope everyone has a lazy sunday xxx

:hugs: What a lovely way to remember Grace,


----------



## gw76

Raz, so pleased that things went well for you today O:)

As for me - our clocks went back last night, so it is going to be a weird day. We were thinking ahead when my parents asked if they could have our son for the night...he,he, he O:)
Symptom wise - feel like I have a cold, stuffed up nose, sneezing - I have crazy sore bbs, and still feeling queasy!
Hope everyone has nice plans for Sunday - we did nothing yesterday, so my Sunday will be spent marking essays...no doubt I will be back here, through procrastination!!
have a great day O:)


----------



## RedRose19

i feel too sick to eat this morning.. and now i feel worse :sick:

hows everyones ms today?


----------



## dan-o

My MS lifted almost completely since I switched vitamin tablets! Just the odd wave of mild nausea now.
I'm still really picky over what I eat though :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

lol... im actully liking the idea of the cold pizza in my fridge... hmmm its now calling me :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

meh thats what I had for breakfast yesterday!


----------



## RedRose19

:rofl: its a good lunch it smelt too nice to throw away.. im sure ill regret it in a min


----------



## foxforce

My nausea is not bad today but I ate two slices of toast when I got in at 0200hrs so when I got up at 0830 wide awake, I wasn't hungry so I think if I try eat supper before bed it may help??

Headache today is worse....try drinking more..... probably tiredness


----------



## DragonMummy

i can still feel all the food i have eaten today waiting somewhere just south of my throat, ready for launch....


----------



## phoebe

i hear u dragon!!!! feel like poo today x


----------



## DragonMummy

which is my own fault for being such a fat cow and eating a huge breakfast....


----------



## Jenni4

Does anyone else feel like this?? When I wake up in the morning my stomach looks relatively flat, but by the end of the day it looks like all my insides are trying to bust out, like i just ate two large pizzas!! Is that weird??


----------



## DragonMummy

yuh pretty much Jen!


----------



## Jenni4

yeah pretty much weird or yeah pretty much that's right?? :wacko:


----------



## fifi-folle

foxforce said:


> My nausea is not bad today but I ate two slices of toast when I got in at 0200hrs so when I got up at 0830 wide awake, I wasn't hungry so I think if I try eat supper before bed it may help??
> 
> Headache today is worse....try drinking more..... probably tiredness

That was my Mum's tip for my friend who had m/s all through her pregnancy (Mum was a midwife and taught midwifery so I get lots of questions from friends for her!) She actually suggested porridge as a good bedtime snack to stave off sickness first thing in the morning. 
Not as sick today, but of course that is worrying me cause it's usually around this time I m/c, I'd been doing quite well on staying positive til that thought popped into my head, argh:growlmad:


----------



## sparklexox

sparky32 said:


> Morning,
> 
> Raz - I hope everything goes well today, your in my thoughts.
> 
> Today is a bittersweet day, today my little Grace should have been born :( i'm so happy to be pregnant but i wish she was with me giving me cozy's as we speak. We're releasing balloons and sending het a big heart lantern later today, i hope she likes them.
> 
> Anyway, i hope everyone has a lazy sunday xxx


Bless Grace and her super brave mummy! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## DragonMummy

I have to say although I can't tolerate milk, porridge has been doing the trick for me as well x


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance: Hooray, Raz! That's terrific news! Congrats.

My stomach also goes from flat in the morning to big and swollen in the evening. I'm starting to get used to it. lol


----------



## sparklexox

Razcox said:


> Morning all! Well its great news had my scan and everything was fine and looked good. Saw the HB flicking away as well which was wonderful to see. I have a scan picture but wont out it on as its really just a blob with a smaller blob next to it!! They said i am about 5+5 but i think i will keep with the LMP date until my 12 week scan as i know things can chnage so much from about 6 weeks.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?
> 
> Sparky - Its sounds wonderful what you have planned :hugs:

WONDERFUL NEWS SWEETIE YIPPEE!!:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

@Jen - yeah pretty much the same as you! Although I can't say for sure that you're not weird ;)


----------



## dan-o

Jenni4 said:


> Does anyone else feel like this?? When I wake up in the morning my stomach looks relatively flat, but by the end of the day it looks like all my insides are trying to bust out, like i just ate two large pizzas!! Is that weird??

Yep mine is exactly the same! 

Thank goodness it's winter, so I can cover up with jumpers etc! :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

dan I am not looking too slim in my work uniform right now - once the scan is done I will be ordering my maternity shirts i think!


----------



## Jenni4

DragonMummy said:


> @Jen - yeah pretty much the same as you! Although I can't say for sure that you're not weird ;)

Hahahaha!!!! Very cute!! (but it's probably true) :haha:


----------



## sparklexox

Hi girls, How are you all! I got my second beta blood work done today its more than doubled yipee! 2000 to 5000 which they told me was great!! No wonder I feel shattered! 

I had a pm from a few girls bout sammy2009 they told me shes been writing nasty things about me on her thread. The girls have reported her comments which was nice of them. So tempted to have a peek but it will anger and upset me! And shes not worth that.

Ive been reading a lot of you guys arn't feeling the best, Hope you guys perk up soono.

xxx


----------



## sparklexox

What did every1 think of xfactor wasn't Matt just great!!!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I don't watch xfactor..... it makes a bit of me die inside....


----------



## sparklexox

DragonMummy said:


> I don't watch xfactor..... it makes a bit of me die inside....

I really don't have a choice in the matter, My daughter love's it lol 

I have to admit its my guilty pleasure hehehe:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl - mine is Strictly! xfactor is just a great big cash cow....


----------



## sparklexox

your right Dragonmummy its is! Strictly get's reordered lol xx

Thankyou Dragonmummy xxx you have made me smile from ear to ear!!


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies... how is everyone :D

i just ate onion rings omg... i already regret it..

my head just hurts so bad today.. but i wont take anything as im always nervous to if preg


----------



## sparklexox

babyhopes10 said:


> hi ladies... how is everyone :D
> 
> i just ate onion rings omg... i already regret it..
> 
> my head just hurts so bad today.. but i wont take anything as im always nervous to if preg

I know what you meanI wanted to take pain killers for my head but to worried!

Hope your headache go's soon xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hey Ladies,

When I went to A&E at 5+2 they gave me Paracetamol through a drip and said that there is no scientific eveidence to say that it can harm the baby. I am sure one tablet wont hurt just aslong as you don't take them every 4 hours

x


----------



## RedRose19

thanks.. but i just dont trust tablets.. even when im not preg.. i used to work in a pharmaceutics factory and since then i just have trust issues regarding tablets lol


----------



## dan-o

I just ate a whole cucumber, I started with one slice & couldn't stop until it was all gone! :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

babyhopes10 said:


> hi ladies... how is everyone :D
> 
> i just ate onion rings omg... i already regret it..
> 
> my head just hurts so bad today.. but i wont take anything as im always nervous to if preg

I've had some bad ones already too, I think it's linked to something I'm eating. 
I had the worst head ever, the day after having a dominos. Pizza hangover! :wacko:


----------



## MommyWishes4

I pulled a muscle in my back yesterday, which was pretty terrible - going up and down stairs suddenly took an hour for each way! (and I'm up and down a lot, since my bathroom is on the second floor and the entertainment in the house is in the first and third).

Besides that, yesterday was fun - I was able to eat! A lot! I was barely sick at all, so we went out for chinese food (for the last week, I've been chanting under my breath, "chicken and brocolli, lo mein and a shrimp roll now!") and then we went out really late with some friends to a 24 hour diner and I was able to eat my food and DH's! My stomach felt like it was going to bust, but it felt wonderful to be able to eat without gagging. I'm really hoping today can be the same - because I still have leftovers! :blush:

Can't believe how fast the last two weeks have gone! Since I keep track of each baby day that goes by and constantly think baby baby baby, I though it would go slow, but it really hasn't. Half way to 7 weeks now! 

Anyone else experiencing this?



dan-o said:


> I just ate a whole cucumber, I started with one slice & couldn't stop until it was all gone! :rofl:

I keep doing this - but with plum tomatoes! I can't get enough of them! I start slicing for a salad and they go right in my mouth instead of the bowl!


----------



## RedRose19

i think it could be the salt making us dehydrated?? plus being preg you get dehydrated quicker... i just bought a load of flavoured waters... im gonna try stick to them .. but i cant resist the odd tea now and then :blush:


----------



## Apen2009

Hi Mommies to be!! Can I join the July Beach Bumps? After ttc for two years we are finally expecting in July. By my calculations it will be July 6 but the Dr. may change that a little bit. We have one dd and two kitties : ) 
We are just about 5 wks and so far it's been going well. No symptoms yet. . maybe just more hungry . . or I could be making that up as I love good food : )


----------



## Jo

sparklexox said:


> Hi girls, How are you all! I got my second beta blood work done today its more than doubled yipee! 2000 to 5000 which they told me was great!! No wonder I feel shattered!
> 
> I had a pm from a few girls bout sammy2009 they told me shes been writing nasty things about me on her thread. The girls have reported her comments which was nice of them. So tempted to have a peek but it will anger and upset me! And shes not worth that.
> 
> Ive been reading a lot of you guys arn't feeling the best, Hope you guys perk up soono.
> 
> xxx

I am aware of some on going issues but please do not bring things from another thread to this one as it just causes bad feeling across the board.

It seems to me it is getting a little bit tit for tat now and there is just no need, and if issues are constantly reffered to it just end up going in circles.

You do know you have the option to add members to your ignore list don't you?
xx


----------



## Sherri81

Raz, I'm glad you were able to see a heartbeat today! Congrats on that!

Sparky, I said this before, but I'll say it here too. I love your idea of the heart lantern. Where did you get it from? As you might remember, my induction date with Devon is coming up, and I don't know what to do quite honestly. I sort of think everyone has forgotten it, and it is making me very depressed.

I decided to pee on my one Clearblue Digi with Conception Indicator at 5:30AM, and it came up as pregnant 1-2, which I think is good. I don't think the Clearblue Digi comes up as pregnant unless you have a level of 50Miu or more, so if that's the case, then so far things are good for me. Might buy some more cheap Dollar Store tests today just for the heck of it since we are going to be out at a birthday party later anyways.

Still not got much in the way of symptoms. But trying to stay positive. I didn't even really get nausea with Devon until around 6 weeks or more. Had some bad heartburn last night, so I think that's good. Still got a stuffed up nose. Feeling a bit bloated. I think I look bigger now than I did at this stage with Devon, and I wonder if its just because it hasn't been that long since I was pregnant. And it wasn't like it was an early loss, so I guess my uterus did strech quite a bit...

Starry nights, do you ever go back and check out the December Dreamers thread to compare your symptoms from that time to this time?


----------



## sparklexox

Sherri81 said:


> Raz, I'm glad you were able to see a heartbeat today! Congrats on that!
> 
> Sparky, I said this before, but I'll say it here too. I love your idea of the heart lantern. Where did you get it from? As you might remember, my induction date with Devon is coming up, and I don't know what to do quite honestly. I sort of think everyone has forgotten it, and it is making me very depressed.
> 
> I decided to pee on my one Clearblue Digi with Conception Indicator at 5:30AM, and it came up as pregnant 1-2, which I think is good. I don't think the Clearblue Digi comes up as pregnant unless you have a level of 50Miu or more, so if that's the case, then so far things are good for me. Might buy some more cheap Dollar Store tests today just for the heck of it since we are going to be out at a birthday party later anyways.
> 
> Still not got much in the way of symptoms. But trying to stay positive. I didn't even really get nausea with Devon until around 6 weeks or more. Had some bad heartburn last night, so I think that's good. Still got a stuffed up nose. Feeling a bit bloated. I think I look bigger now than I did at this stage with Devon, and I wonder if its just because it hasn't been that long since I was pregnant. And it wasn't like it was an early loss, so I guess my uterus did strech quite a bit...
> 
> Starry nights, do you ever go back and check out the December Dreamers thread to compare your symptoms from that time to this time?

Hi there, CONGRATULATIONS XX
:hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

Jo said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, How are you all! I got my second beta blood work done today its more than doubled yipee! 2000 to 5000 which they told me was great!! No wonder I feel shattered!
> 
> I had a pm from a few girls bout sammy2009 they told me shes been writing nasty things about me on her thread. The girls have reported her comments which was nice of them. So tempted to have a peek but it will anger and upset me! And shes not worth that.
> 
> Ive been reading a lot of you guys arn't feeling the best, Hope you guys perk up soono.
> 
> xxx
> 
> I am aware of some on going issues but please do not bring things from another thread to this one as it just causes bad feeling across the board.
> 
> It seems to me it is getting a little bit tit for tat now and there is just no need, and if issues are constantly reffered to it just end up going in circles.
> 
> You do know you have the option to add members to your ignore list don't you?
> xxClick to expand...

Yes your completely right I was just upset! case closed

x


----------



## Razcox

well all updated again this is a very busy thread i must say, 51 ladies already and we are only up to the 17th on the due dates :happydance:


----------



## MrsPOP

Oh Raz I'm so glad everything is ok with your little un!!!!

Got my 3+ on digi today, won't be taking any more tests now. Absolutely exhausted today to the point I had to have a nap!!! DH and I were meant to be going out for lunch to celebrate our bfp but both of us were snoozing, lol!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl - starting to panic about my very early 3+ :rofl:


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks for all your hard work Raz! Greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Razcox

No worries it keeps me busy at work rather then all that nasty proper work i am ment to be doing! When i was worried i was going to MC i said to DH who's going to take over the july beach bumps thread and he looked at me like i had gone soft :dohh: I didnt miss anyone i hope with my few days absence . . .

How is everyone else today anyway?


----------



## MrsPOP

When did you get your 3+ dragons mummy? I got my 1-2 2 days before AF which panicked me! I got my 2-3 last tues and prob would have got my 3+ earlier but wanted to do it whilst DH was home today!


----------



## RedRose19

DragonMummy said:


> pmsl - starting to panic about my very early 3+ :rofl:

i got a 3 + last week... :shock: is that a bad thing


----------



## Starry Night

Sherri81 said:


> Starry nights, do you ever go back and check out the December Dreamers thread to compare your symptoms from that time to this time?

Symptoms of pregnancy you mean? No, I think it's too painful to retread those happier days. Sometimes I peek in to see who still is posting there and how everyone is doing. It's easier to see their bump photos and tickers now that another one is on the way for me but it's still hard because that's where I should be now.

I know I'm feeling less symptoms than last time but part of it is my body has been acting strangely since the miscarriage so I don't know what is what at this point. For instance, I have been feeling pregnant for the past two months but didn't get my bfp until a week and a half ago. Last time I didn't get nausea until week 7 so that could still be coming for me.....depending where I am. My breasts are fairly tender but my areolas keep changing from a darker pregant colour to skin toned again and back to dark and so on and so forth. There are many times where I have to remind myself I'm pregnant. Other times it's obvious.

I have a scan this Wednesday so we'll see how things are going and where I am though I probably won't get the results until next week.


----------



## sparky32

Sherri81 said:


> Sparky, I said this before, but I'll say it here too. I love your idea of the heart lantern. Where did you get it from? As you might remember, my induction date with Devon is coming up, and I don't know what to do quite honestly. I sort of think everyone has forgotten it, and it is making me very depressed.
> 
> I decided to pee on my one Clearblue Digi with Conception Indicator at 5:30AM, and it came up as pregnant 1-2, which I think is good. I don't think the Clearblue Digi comes up as pregnant unless you have a level of 50Miu or more, so if that's the case, then so far things are good for me. Might buy some more cheap Dollar Store tests today just for the heck of it since we are going to be out at a birthday party later anyways.

I got the lantern from the internet, Amazon do them. People do forget unfortunately, we just need to keep reminding them! Lighting some candles or sending some gifts to Devon are all lovely ways to let her know your thinking of her. The build up to the day is much worse than the day itself. Feel a bit calm today which is nicer.

My boobs are hurting like hell argh!! Tried ti see if the digi would change but no :( my periods are due tomorrow so hopefully it will go up to 2-3 tomorrow. It was taking a long time to come up with the conception date. It came up with pregnant straight away so maybe it was just deciding as i maybe boderline? What do you ladies think? Gonna definitely go to the doctors for bloods, think i do need that bit of reassurance.

Hope everyone has a nice night xx


----------



## Doodlepants

sparky32 said:


> Sherri81 said:
> 
> 
> Sparky, I said this before, but I'll say it here too. I love your idea of the heart lantern. Where did you get it from? As you might remember, my induction date with Devon is coming up, and I don't know what to do quite honestly. I sort of think everyone has forgotten it, and it is making me very depressed.
> 
> I decided to pee on my one Clearblue Digi with Conception Indicator at 5:30AM, and it came up as pregnant 1-2, which I think is good. I don't think the Clearblue Digi comes up as pregnant unless you have a level of 50Miu or more, so if that's the case, then so far things are good for me. Might buy some more cheap Dollar Store tests today just for the heck of it since we are going to be out at a birthday party later anyways.
> 
> I got the lantern from the internet, Amazon do them. People do forget unfortunately, we just need to keep reminding them! Lighting some candles or sending some gifts to Devon are all lovely ways to let her know your thinking of her. The build up to the day is much worse than the day itself. Feel a bit calm today which is nicer.
> 
> My boobs are hurting like hell argh!! Tried ti see if the digi would change but no :( my periods are due tomorrow so hopefully it will go up to 2-3 tomorrow. It was taking a long time to come up with the conception date. It came up with pregnant straight away so maybe it was just deciding as i maybe boderline? What do you ladies think? Gonna definitely go to the doctors for bloods, think i do need that bit of reassurance.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice night xxClick to expand...

 Hi, when I first did my digi it took ages for the conception bit to come up too, I did it a 6pm 3 days before AF due, I don't know if doing it first thing in the morning makes any difference? You're prob borderline 2-3 :)
Are you having an early scan? x


----------



## sparky32

Doodlepants said:


> Hi, when I first did my digi it took ages for the conception bit to come up too, I did it a 6pm 3 days before AF due, I don't know if doing it first thing in the morning makes any difference? You're prob borderline 2-3 :)
> Are you having an early scan? x

Yeah think i'll do another one tomorrow and see what happens. I'm booked in for a scan on 2nd December. I had scans done at 5 & 6 weeks with Grace and it caused me more concern than reassurance so decided to wait till i'm over 7 weeks this time. What about yourself? Xx


----------



## sparklexox

Hi folks! how are you lovely ladies? 

I took a dig test this morning +3 popped up. I took a pic to sent to DH he will get it when he sails in to Shetland! He will be on cloud9... were so lucky am pregnant!



Hcg level's have more then doubled since Friday!! 2000 to just over 5000 Never thought IVF would work never mind 2beans... wow


----------



## fifi-folle

sparklexox said:


> Hi folks! how are you lovely ladies?
> 
> I took a dig test this morning +3 popped up. I took a pic to sent to DH he will get it when he sails in to Shetland! He will be on cloud9... were so lucky am pregnant!
> 
> 
> 
> Hcg level's have more then doubled since Friday!! 2000 to just over 5000 Never thought IVF would work never mind 2beans... wow

wish there was a "like" button like on Facebook!


----------



## RedRose19

little worried as when i went to the bathroom just now there was brown cm .. :( i hope its nothing bad... i got a doc appt 2mor to confirm my pregnancy i just hope by 2mor its stopped..


----------



## CatMum

babyhopes10 said:


> little worried as when i went to the bathroom just now there was brown cm .. :( i hope its nothing bad... i got a doc appt 2mor to confirm my pregnancy i just hope by 2mor its stopped..

Try not to stress yourelf about it, from what I've read on this forum, it is normal to spot a bit. Keep your chin up and I'm sure everyone here will be thinking of you tomorrow :)


----------



## sparklexox

fifi-folle said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> Hi folks! how are you lovely ladies?
> 
> I took a dig test this morning +3 popped up. I took a pic to sent to DH he will get it when he sails in to Shetland! He will be on cloud9... were so lucky am pregnant!
> 
> 
> 
> Hcg level's have more then doubled since Friday!! 2000 to just over 5000 Never thought IVF would work never mind 2beans... wow
> 
> wish there was a "like" button like on Facebook!Click to expand...

That would be cool!

Thanks hope all well!
:hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

babyhopes10 said:


> little worried as when i went to the bathroom just now there was brown cm .. :( i hope its nothing bad... i got a doc appt 2mor to confirm my pregnancy i just hope by 2mor its stopped..

Aww babyhopes, Try not panic :hugs:If your worried ask Dr to do a beta blood test to measure hcg levels. It will put your mind at rest if anything.xx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies.. im trying not to be negative but its hard after two mc's already... i just feel so sick.. which doesnt help my mood..

my doc appt cant come quick enough!


----------



## MrsPOP

Good luck babyhopes x


----------



## fifi-folle

babyhopes10 said:


> thanks ladies.. im trying not to be negative but its hard after two mc's already... i just feel so sick.. which doesnt help my mood..
> 
> my doc appt cant come quick enough!

Totally understand how you are feeling, and I know it doesn't really change things to be told about how normal spotting is etc, all I can say is I hope and pray it's a sticky bean that is just nestling in a bit deeper. :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

fx'd BH. I really hope this is your baby xxx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks for the support ladies... made me :cry: with the replies thank you :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

hope everything is ok babyhopes:hugs:


----------



## sparky32

Hope everything goes well tomorrow, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Just a little update ladies, i was suppose to go for my bloods taken friday but it got cancelled so i have an appointment on wednesday! Ive not abandoned you lot lol ive just not been feeling right to post here untill i know x


----------



## gw76

Babyhopes, hope everything goes well tomorrow...


----------



## MrsWez

Good Luck, BH!

I am feeling so sleepy today, my bbs hurt and I ate a dozen egg rolls. AND I GOT MY FIRST BIT OF MS TODAY! I know it's strange to celebrate but this is my 5th pregnancy so every milestone is important to me.


----------



## gw76

Well, did my last Clearblue digital and....



So, gonna stop testing and just ride it out until I see my doc. I haven't even made an appointment yet...plan on doing it this week.

Have had terrible sickness today, bbs are killing and been feeling dizzy - I feel lousy, but I wouldn't change it for the world!


----------



## Starry Night

xMissxZoiex said:


> Just a little update ladies, i was suppose to go for my bloods taken friday but it got cancelled so i have an appointment on wednesday! Ive not abandoned you lot lol ive just not been feeling right to post here untill i know x

Good luck! Hope your levels are nice and high! :flower:


----------



## Sherri81

I know what you mean Starry Night. I go on sometimes to see who is still there, but since I went through so much with all of the women still posting, its hard to go on there... I don't know... I still get so angry that they are all still getting theirs, and after going so far, I have nothing but nightmares, trauma, and a gravesight :( I have checked the beginning of the thread where I was posting symptoms; just to see if there is a difference. Its hard though because I started posting at 6 weeks then, and now, I am only 3 weeks almost 6 days, so there is no comparison really. It is reassuring to know that my nausea didn't kick in til almost 7 weeks, and even when it did, it wasn't too bad at the beginning. I wasn't really tired, and my boobs weren't up to much either. So it is comforting to know that it is starting out the same way again.

I picked up another FRER this afternoon. Did it at around 4PM, so it obviously wasn't FMU. I also hadn't held it for too long. Anyways, it is still definately positive, but the test line isn't as dark as the control line yet, which has me sort of worried. I was also hoping it would be way darker than the test I did the other day, and although its darker, it isn't way darker. So hopefully this is all okay....


----------



## Jenni4

Time is going by toooo sloooowly.....surely it has to be bigger than a poppyseed by now!!! :shrug:


----------



## Jenni4

Wow!! That was amazing! It just changed to appleseed! Now I would like one million dollars!! :thumbup:


----------



## Razcox

babyhopes10 said:


> thanks ladies.. im trying not to be negative but its hard after two mc's already... i just feel so sick.. which doesnt help my mood..
> 
> my doc appt cant come quick enough!

Aww hun this sounds like what i had and it was enough to send me in to a panic spiral again because of 2 MCs. You know how it turned out for me so will be keeping everything crossed for you too xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Jenni4 said:


> Wow!! That was amazing! It just changed to appleseed! Now I would like one million dollars!! :thumbup:

LOL dont think it works like that i'm afraid. Worth a try though i guess :rofl:


----------



## RedRose19

my appt is this morning.... :cry: im so nervous... i know all they can do 2mor is take my blood and give me a test untill my scan or bloods come back.. 

im so nervous at how they will treat me... not had a great experience with doctors so far


----------



## Jenni4

Good Luck Babyhopes!! I hope everything is okay! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

babyhopes10 said:


> my appt is this morning.... :cry: im so nervous... i know all they can do 2mor is take my blood and give me a test untill my scan or bloods come back..
> 
> im so nervous at how they will treat me... not had a great experience with doctors so far

Good luck hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## dan-o

gw76 said:


> Well, did my last Clearblue digital and....
> 
> View attachment 134184
> 
> 
> So, gonna stop testing and just ride it out until I see my doc. I haven't even made an appointment yet...plan on doing it this week.
> 
> Have had terrible sickness today, bbs are killing and been feeling dizzy - I feel lousy, but I wouldn't change it for the world!

Congrats GW!! Great to see that digi! xx


----------



## Razcox

babyhopes10 said:


> my appt is this morning.... :cry: im so nervous... i know all they can do 2mor is take my blood and give me a test untill my scan or bloods come back..
> 
> im so nervous at how they will treat me... not had a great experience with doctors so far

Good luck hun i really hope the doctors are understanding for you xxxx Not had a good experience with doctors here either xxxx :hug:


----------



## phoebe

hi all xx:hi::hi:
hope all is well today with everyone, i'm feeling better than the last few days. just taking things cautiously atm. i dont think i have fully taken on the fact that i am pg after my mmc in jan. got drs today my self to discuss meds as my gp is not happy that i am on antidepressants and wants them lowered or stopped. i hope that it will work out fine.

i am glad it all went well for y u yesterday razcox xxx got my early scan on 17th nov, so i am keeping all my bits crossed. only 9!! more days lol xxx

babyhopes good luck with dr today will be thinking of u xxx:hugs:

hope everyone else is well on this horrid wet and windy day. hugs :hugs: xxx

:hug::dust::hug:


----------



## freckles09

Morning all, hope you had good weekends?! Congrats to all the newbies on find out you're all preggers :thumbup: Raz, am glad things are well with you too! :thumbup:

I'm not feeling too bad at the moment - not really got many symptoms yet, which makes me panic slightly but hopefully everything is ok! 

I panicked yesterday as i've been using a cream for my eczema but saw on the tube i am not meant to use in pregnancy :nope: I looked on the internet which was the worst thing to do as the stories really scared me. I called NHS direct and she reassured me and said the cream is a low potency and to call my doctor to see if i should stop using it. I will stop anyway even if he says it's ok to use!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Good Morning Ladies,

Babyhope sending you loads of :hugs: and I am sure everything will be fine. :thumbup:

I have my scan tomorrow :) so excited! Hopefully we will be as lucky as you Raz and see a lovely and strong HB :happydance:

Today I am wrapping some chirstmas presents to make the day go quicker :)

Hope you are all well.

Much Love

x


----------



## Razcox

Sofiekirsten said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> Babyhope sending you loads of :hugs: and I am sure everything will be fine. :thumbup:
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow :) so excited! Hopefully we will be as lucky as you Raz and see a lovely and strong HB :happydance:
> 
> Today I am wrapping some chirstmas presents to make the day go quicker :)
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Ohhh good luck tomorrow hun, hope you get a piccy too and then we can share our blob photos! :rofl:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Razcox said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> Babyhope sending you loads of :hugs: and I am sure everything will be fine. :thumbup:
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow :) so excited! Hopefully we will be as lucky as you Raz and see a lovely and strong HB :happydance:
> 
> Today I am wrapping some chirstmas presents to make the day go quicker :)
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x
> 
> Ohhh good luck tomorrow hun, hope you get a piccy too and then we can share our blob photos! :rofl:Click to expand...

Thanks hun,

They said I could have one if they can get a clear picture :) can't wait to see my little blob :happydance:


----------



## Doodlepants

sparky32 said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Hi, when I first did my digi it took ages for the conception bit to come up too, I did it a 6pm 3 days before AF due, I don't know if doing it first thing in the morning makes any difference? You're prob borderline 2-3 :)
> Are you having an early scan? x
> 
> Yeah think i'll do another one tomorrow and see what happens. I'm booked in for a scan on 2nd December. I had scans done at 5 & 6 weeks with Grace and it caused me more concern than reassurance so decided to wait till i'm over 7 weeks this time. What about yourself? XxClick to expand...

Hi,
That sounds like a good idea waiting 'till past 7 weeks, its easy to get stressed!
No early scan for me I haven't even had a call from the midwife yet to arrange booking in! I'm 6+2 so I was hoping to have heard by now... If I dont hear anything by the end of the week I'll call docs and see whats going on!
xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Good luck today babyhopes, I'm sure it'll be fine :)


----------



## Razcox

Doodlepants - I havent even had the paper work done by the doctors yet! They gave me a card with a number to call to arrange direct with the MW as my doctors are useless!!

Hope you hear from them soon.


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooooh so excited about all these scans - only 3 days til mine!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sharique42

Hi, Glad everyone else is OK, Welcome to all the new BFPs, lots since I last looked. Not feeling too bad at the moment, very sore BB especially at night? Lots of trips to the loo at night & feeling very bloated. 
I saw my doctor last week, had blood pressure & weight taken all ok:thumbup: I have been referred to midwife already & have my first meeting on Weds, it's called an 'Early Bird' meeting, has anyone heard of this or know what happens? Am excited & nervous as I don't know what to expect! This is my first pregnancy & not had much to do with babies before so feel very out of my depth:(


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

well i havent been sick since the other day so im very happy about that :happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

HOpe everyone had a good weekend! Hello, welcome and congrats to all the new ladies!!! I have been pretty sick all weekend! I've pretty much been :sick: and :sleep: all weekend! I've also had so many cramps all weekend! I'm actually gonna call my OBGYN to make sure everything is ok. I remember feeling just like this when I was pregnant with my twins. My lower back is KILLING me, and I already have a bump! Maybe everyone is right and I am having twins?


----------



## Razcox

DragonMummy said:


> Ooooh so excited about all these scans - only 3 days til mine!!! :happydance:

Its going to be very exciting and i will have lots of updating to do :happydance:

Decided i am going to call the private scan people on friday and see what appointments they have got the week of the 22nd when i will be over 8 weeks. Will need an evening or weekend appointment really so i am guessing they go quick. 

Samzi - Glad you feel better today xxx

Not heard of an early bird appointment, our lot here dont want to see you until you are at least 10 weeks!


----------



## samzi

Went to the loo just a few mins ago and has some brown spotting after wiping. Not getting worried as i had that with my LO but still...il see how it carries on


----------



## CeeCee2010

Hello ladies, 

Would it be ok to join the July Beach Bumps? I'm due July 6th 2011 - so excited but being cautious too :) How is everybody feeling? X


----------



## ashnbump

hi there ladies, can i join you all?

I got my BFP yesterday! And if my dates are right then i'll be due July 18th!

even thought this isn't my first baby i'm still really nervous! Hope this beanie sticks for us!

xx


----------



## Razcox

Welcome to the new ladies and congrates on the :bfp: 's wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months ahead x

Will get you added to the list when i get home later x


----------



## DragonMummy

hi ceecee - another Hampshire gal here - welcome! x


----------



## sparklexox

Jenni4 said:


> Time is going by toooo sloooowly.....surely it has to be bigger than a poppyseed by now!!! :shrug:

hehehe my thoughts excitedly !

:hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

Im being very cautious due to previoous m/c but i am 6+4 and due the 1st of July.

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## MrsWez

only 1 week and 1 day till my first appointment! 

My bbs are killing me. And I can smell everything a mile away. I'm having my first craving, feta cheese.


----------



## sparklexox

welcome and congratulations to all the newbies!

xxx


----------



## sparklexox

jojosmami said:


> HOpe everyone had a good weekend! Hello, welcome and congrats to all the new ladies!!! I have been pretty sick all weekend! I've pretty much been :sick: and :sleep: all weekend! I've also had so many cramps all weekend! I'm actually gonna call my OBGYN to make sure everything is ok. I remember feeling just like this when I was pregnant with my twins. My lower back is KILLING me, and I already have a bump! Maybe everyone is right and I am having twins?



Hi there, Am guessing your thoughts are if you feel really sick early on and have other early symptoms it could be twin? Is this how you felt before? Am just very interested because theirs a chance am carrying twins. I got 2 wee eggs transferred back, I know am very lucky to be pregnant and don't want2 to come across selfish or greedy but am really hope both have stuck!!! I would love twins!! Whens your scan? Mine is in 2weeks 24th of Nov. If DH gets home earlyer they will scan on the 22nd!! can't wait! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

sparklexox said:


> jojosmami said:
> 
> 
> HOpe everyone had a good weekend! Hello, welcome and congrats to all the new ladies!!! I have been pretty sick all weekend! I've pretty much been :sick: and :sleep: all weekend! I've also had so many cramps all weekend! I'm actually gonna call my OBGYN to make sure everything is ok. I remember feeling just like this when I was pregnant with my twins. My lower back is KILLING me, and I already have a bump! Maybe everyone is right and I am having twins?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, Am guessing your thoughts are if you feel really sick early on and have other early symptoms it could be twin? Is this how you felt before? Am just very interested because theirs a chance am carrying twins. I got 2 wee eggs transferred back, I know am very lucky to be pregnant and don't want2 to come across selfish or greedy but am really hope both have stuck!!! I would love twins!! Whens your scan? Mine is in 2weeks 24th of Nov. If DH gets home earlier they will scan on the 22nd!! can't wait!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Well, yea. This is exactly how I felt when I was preggo with the twins and the Dr said the reason I had such exaggerated symptoms was because it was twins. I was sick like this @ 8dpo and found put I was preggo @ 9dpo with a really faint line with the twins. I don't know what my HGC levels were but when I went for my 1st appt the said it was high and did a scan and there were 2 sacs, 2 babies but only one heart beat. ABout 2 days before I found out the baby passed away the sickness and all that just disappears like someone hit a switch and the dr said when the baby passed away a day or so later your body doesn't need the extra hormones and I felt better. He also said that once you have feternal twins naturally once your chance increases 12 times to have twins again your next pregnancy something like 68% chance. SO I've now been having symptoms since before my BFp and now being so sick, so many cramps, already showing etc is really making me think its possible! I'll see at the Dr appt today. And you wanting both o stick hunni is not selfish at all!!!!! I pray you get both the babies you want!! Have you gotten your HCG levels yet?


----------



## DragonMummy

Jen I went from "poppyseed" to "pea" today!


----------



## butterfly25

I have one week and three days till first scan. I can't wait. I should get a pic and i will post it so people can see. 
If anyone is having one please post your pic too.


----------



## sparklexox

jojosmami said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojosmami said:
> 
> 
> HOpe everyone had a good weekend! Hello, welcome and congrats to all the new ladies!!! I have been pretty sick all weekend! I've pretty much been :sick: and :sleep: all weekend! I've also had so many cramps all weekend! I'm actually gonna call my OBGYN to make sure everything is ok. I remember feeling just like this when I was pregnant with my twins. My lower back is KILLING me, and I already have a bump! Maybe everyone is right and I am having twins?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, Am guessing your thoughts are if you feel really sick early on and have other early symptoms it could be twin? Is this how you felt before? Am just very interested because theirs a chance am carrying twins. I got 2 wee eggs transferred back, I know am very lucky to be pregnant and don't want2 to come across selfish or greedy but am really hope both have stuck!!! I would love twins!! Whens your scan? Mine is in 2weeks 24th of Nov. If DH gets home earlier they will scan on the 22nd!! can't wait!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yea. This is exactly how I felt when I was preggo with the twins and the Dr said the reason I had such exaggerated symptoms was because it was twins. I was sick like this @ 8dpo and found put I was preggo @ 9dpo with a really faint line with the twins. I don't know what my HGC levels were but when I went for my 1st appt the said it was high and did a scan and there were 2 sacs, 2 babies but only one heart beat. ABout 2 days before I found out the baby passed away the sickness and all that just disappears like someone hit a switch and the dr said when the baby passed away a day or so later your body doesn't need the extra hormones and I felt better. He also said that once you have feternal twins naturally once your chance increases 12 times to have twins again your next pregnancy something like 68% chance. SO I've now been having symptoms since before my BFp and now being so sick, so many cramps, already showing etc is really making me think its possible! I'll see at the Dr appt today. And you wanting both o stick hunni is not selfish at all!!!!! I pray you get both the babies you want!! Have you gotten your HCG levels yet?Click to expand...

Am so sorry for your loss! There seems to be a lot of us had losses on here!! But positive were all going to have healthy babies.:hugs:

My hcg was 2000 on Friday, Then on sun it was over 5000! Am not sure if that does indicate twins?!? Hope so!!! consultant said it was high! I asked if its was normal she then asked me to remaindered her how many eggs I got transferred back! My jeans are far to tight and I had a positive pregnancy result also 9dpt -(date past transfer) Sickness isn't to bad. Ive had to buy a bigger bra 2 sizes bigger!!! woohooo lol I have other symptoms but suppose you could get with a singleton!! :hugs:

It would be a amazing blessing if am carrying twins!!!!!:happydance:

Keep me updated with your pregnancy, I would love to hear if you get twins again, The chances are very high for you! :hugs:

:happydance:


----------



## dan-o

MrsWez said:


> I'm having my first craving, feta cheese.

OMG :sick: that is one of my aversions!!! lol :haha:


----------



## jojosmami

sparklexox said:


> jojosmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojosmami said:
> 
> 
> HOpe everyone had a good weekend! Hello, welcome and congrats to all the new ladies!!! I have been pretty sick all weekend! I've pretty much been :sick: and :sleep: all weekend! I've also had so many cramps all weekend! I'm actually gonna call my OBGYN to make sure everything is ok. I remember feeling just like this when I was pregnant with my twins. My lower back is KILLING me, and I already have a bump! Maybe everyone is right and I am having twins?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, Am guessing your thoughts are if you feel really sick early on and have other early symptoms it could be twin? Is this how you felt before? Am just very interested because theirs a chance am carrying twins. I got 2 wee eggs transferred back, I know am very lucky to be pregnant and don't want2 to come across selfish or greedy but am really hope both have stuck!!! I would love twins!! Whens your scan? Mine is in 2weeks 24th of Nov. If DH gets home earlier they will scan on the 22nd!! can't wait!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yea. This is exactly how I felt when I was preggo with the twins and the Dr said the reason I had such exaggerated symptoms was because it was twins. I was sick like this @ 8dpo and found put I was preggo @ 9dpo with a really faint line with the twins. I don't know what my HGC levels were but when I went for my 1st appt the said it was high and did a scan and there were 2 sacs, 2 babies but only one heart beat. ABout 2 days before I found out the baby passed away the sickness and all that just disappears like someone hit a switch and the dr said when the baby passed away a day or so later your body doesn't need the extra hormones and I felt better. He also said that once you have feternal twins naturally once your chance increases 12 times to have twins again your next pregnancy something like 68% chance. SO I've now been having symptoms since before my BFp and now being so sick, so many cramps, already showing etc is really making me think its possible! I'll see at the Dr appt today. And you wanting both o stick hunni is not selfish at all!!!!! I pray you get both the babies you want!! Have you gotten your HCG levels yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Am so sorry for your loss! There seems to be a lot of us had losses on here!! But positive were all going to have healthy babies.:hugs:
> 
> My hcg was 2000 on Friday, Then on sun it was over 5000! Am not sure if that does indicate twins?!? Hope so!!! consultant said it was high! I asked if its was normal she then asked me to remaindered her how many eggs I got transferred back! My jeans are far to tight and I had a positive pregnancy result also 9dpt -(date past transfer) Sickness isn't to bad. Ive had to buy a bigger bra 2 sizes bigger!!! woohooo lol I have other symptoms but suppose you could get with a singleton!! :hugs:
> 
> It would be a amazing blessing if am carrying twins!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Keep me updated with your pregnancy, I would love to hear if you get twins again, The chances are very high for you! :hugs:
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

What dpo where you when you got the 2000? I got my HCG it was 100.3 on 11 dpo (2 days after what I think was implantation) and then 221.5 on 13DPO and haven't had them done since. It does sound high. Going to the Dr today @2 because I had a tiny bit of spotting and lots of cramping so guess I will find out what they are today so we can compare!


----------



## sparky32

Hi Ladies,

Hope your all well today. Congratulations to all the lovel newly pregnant ladies

MrsWez - I love Feta Cheese, are we allowed it? I wasn't sure i so wanted this yesterday with my olives, oh I hope so yum yum

Not too many symptoms for me today, just achy boobs and very very tired. Came home from work today and had a wee nap!! 
Went to the doctors this mornign for my HCG levels and just got my results!! At 4 weeks they are 208, which i'm very pleased about. I will repeat them on Wednesday and hopefully see a nice increase then i can relax a wee bit. Also today i got my 2-3 on a digi making me totally spot on, phew. Will next Monday at 5 weeks and hopefully see the 3+ then i can stop testing!

xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Raz -- so glad everything is okay!
babyhopes & anyone else that needs one -- :hugs:

The faintest m/s started last night for me. It's really mild and only when I'm hungry. I'm almost glad to feel it because I was beginning to feel very unpregnant! I feel just fine -- nothing too atypical aside from the pretty sore bbs, the lack of AF (which I don't miss at all!), and an occasional twingy uterine cramp.

I'd like your opinions -- Am I crazy to want to wait until 12 weeks for my first OB appointment? :wacko: Or is 12 weeks a pretty normal time to go to your first mw/ob appointment? Everyone seems to be saying they're going to the doctor at 5 weeks and 6 weeks and I can't make sense of going that early in my situation.


----------



## MrsWez

sparky32 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope your all well today. Congratulations to all the lovel newly pregnant ladies
> 
> MrsWez - I love Feta Cheese, are we allowed it? I wasn't sure i so wanted this yesterday with my olives, oh I hope so yum yum
> 
> Not too many symptoms for me today, just achy boobs and very very tired. Came home from work today and had a wee nap!!
> Went to the doctors this mornign for my HCG levels and just got my results!! At 4 weeks they are 208, which i'm very pleased about. I will repeat them on Wednesday and hopefully see a nice increase then i can relax a wee bit. Also today i got my 2-3 on a digi making me totally spot on, phew. Will next Monday at 5 weeks and hopefully see the 3+ then i can stop testing!
> 
> xxx

As long as it's pasteurized, my Dr. said it's good to eat. Especially in an Greek omelet.


----------



## MrsWez

dan-o said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> I'm having my first craving, feta cheese.
> 
> OMG :sick: that is one of my aversions!!! lol :haha:Click to expand...

Mine is the smell of ground beef. I walked past a McDonald's yesterday :sick:


----------



## sparky32

MrsWez said:


> As long as it's pasteurized, my Dr. said it's good to eat. Especially in an Greek omelet.

Oh goodie goodie, olives and feta for me tomorrow xx :happydance:


----------



## Annamumof2

Hey girlys I'm due 3rd July till scan says otherwise


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies thanks for your support... your so great :cry:

i went to the docs.. and he didnt do much.. just said that it was common to spot at this stage, he got me to take a test is was positive came up in seconds :happydance: 
also he felt my tummy asked if i had any pain etc which there wasnt
then took my bloods and said my first scan would be at 8 weeks :( so hopefully my bloods show a good number..


----------



## MommyWishes4

MrsWez said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> I'm having my first craving, feta cheese.
> 
> OMG :sick: that is one of my aversions!!! lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is the smell of ground beef. I walked past a McDonald's yesterday :sick:Click to expand...

 I have this too! I tried to make some ground beef for tacos the other day (I was REALLY craving tacos) but the smell of the beef cooking was enough to make me :sick:

Same with a bunch of food - I can't stand the smell of my sink or my refrigerator either.


----------



## MrsWez

MommyWishes4 said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> I'm having my first craving, feta cheese.
> 
> OMG :sick: that is one of my aversions!!! lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is the smell of ground beef. I walked past a McDonald's yesterday :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> I have this too! I tried to make some ground beef for tacos the other day (I was REALLY craving tacos) but the smell of the beef cooking was enough to make me :sick:
> 
> Same with a bunch of food - I can't stand the smell of my sink or my refrigerator either.Click to expand...

I am cleaning my sink, fridge and taking out the trash all day. I can smell things I didn't know had a smell. :wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

BH see if you can get another blood test done in a few days as having good hcg alone doesn't tell you much but levels that are doubling every other day will give you better peace of mind x


----------



## MommyWishes4

MrsWez said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> I'm having my first craving, feta cheese.
> 
> OMG :sick: that is one of my aversions!!! lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is the smell of ground beef. I walked past a McDonald's yesterday :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> I have this too! I tried to make some ground beef for tacos the other day (I was REALLY craving tacos) but the smell of the beef cooking was enough to make me :sick:
> 
> Same with a bunch of food - I can't stand the smell of my sink or my refrigerator either.Click to expand...
> 
> I am cleaning my sink, fridge and taking out the trash all day. I can smell things I didn't know had a smell. :wacko:Click to expand...

 Isn't it terrible! I never had a problem doing dishes before, or cleaning the refrigerator, or getting near the trash. Now I can barely go in the kitchen without feeling sick! Which is getting obvious - it really needs to be cleaned before my second trimester. I'd LOVE to clean out the fridge - I hate when it gets a mess, but there's so many smells that I just can't handle! I feel like I need a surgical mask on just to open the door.


----------



## sparklexox

Its great being able to compare symptoms! I can't stop eating curry's!!! Ive had Indian food most night!!! I do love a curry but not to this extreme. Hope its OK?

I was wondering can you fake tan when pregnant so worried about every little thing!

xx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks DM they said once my bloods come back they will call me in for a second appt


----------



## sparklexox

jojosmami said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojosmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojosmami said:
> 
> 
> HOpe everyone had a good weekend! Hello, welcome and congrats to all the new ladies!!! I have been pretty sick all weekend! I've pretty much been :sick: and :sleep: all weekend! I've also had so many cramps all weekend! I'm actually gonna call my OBGYN to make sure everything is ok. I remember feeling just like this when I was pregnant with my twins. My lower back is KILLING me, and I already have a bump! Maybe everyone is right and I am having twins?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, Am guessing your thoughts are if you feel really sick early on and have other early symptoms it could be twin? Is this how you felt before? Am just very interested because theirs a chance am carrying twins. I got 2 wee eggs transferred back, I know am very lucky to be pregnant and don't want2 to come across selfish or greedy but am really hope both have stuck!!! I would love twins!! Whens your scan? Mine is in 2weeks 24th of Nov. If DH gets home earlier they will scan on the 22nd!! can't wait!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yea. This is exactly how I felt when I was preggo with the twins and the Dr said the reason I had such exaggerated symptoms was because it was twins. I was sick like this @ 8dpo and found put I was preggo @ 9dpo with a really faint line with the twins. I don't know what my HGC levels were but when I went for my 1st appt the said it was high and did a scan and there were 2 sacs, 2 babies but only one heart beat. ABout 2 days before I found out the baby passed away the sickness and all that just disappears like someone hit a switch and the dr said when the baby passed away a day or so later your body doesn't need the extra hormones and I felt better. He also said that once you have feternal twins naturally once your chance increases 12 times to have twins again your next pregnancy something like 68% chance. SO I've now been having symptoms since before my BFp and now being so sick, so many cramps, already showing etc is really making me think its possible! I'll see at the Dr appt today. And you wanting both o stick hunni is not selfish at all!!!!! I pray you get both the babies you want!! Have you gotten your HCG levels yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Am so sorry for your loss! There seems to be a lot of us had losses on here!! But positive were all going to have healthy babies.:hugs:
> 
> My hcg was 2000 on Friday, Then on sun it was over 5000! Am not sure if that does indicate twins?!? Hope so!!! consultant said it was high! I asked if its was normal she then asked me to remaindered her how many eggs I got transferred back! My jeans are far to tight and I had a positive pregnancy result also 9dpt -(date past transfer) Sickness isn't to bad. Ive had to buy a bigger bra 2 sizes bigger!!! woohooo lol I have other symptoms but suppose you could get with a singleton!! :hugs:
> 
> It would be a amazing blessing if am carrying twins!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Keep me updated with your pregnancy, I would love to hear if you get twins again, The chances are very high for you! :hugs:
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> What dpo where you when you got the 2000? I got my HCG it was 100.3 on 11 dpo (2 days after what I think was implantation) and then 221.5 on 13DPO and haven't had them done since. It does sound high. Going to the Dr today @2 because I had a tiny bit of spotting and lots of cramping so guess I will find out what they are today so we can compare!Click to expand...

20dpt 2000 
22dpt 5000

I hope your OK! let me know how you are!:hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

babyhopes10 said:


> thanks DM they said once my bloods come back they will call me in for a second appt

Am thinking of you! :kiss:


----------



## sparky32

sparklexox said:


> I was wondering can you fake tan when pregnant so worried about every little thing!
> 
> xx

There's nothing dangerous in fake tan but what they say is that you make take an alergic reaction due to the changes in your hormones. So the advice is not too, I'm gonna stop and just stick to tinted moisturiser. xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls got my bfp today at 10dpo. i ll be due 22nd


----------



## sparky32

babyhopes10 said:


> hi ladies thanks for your support... your so great :cry:
> 
> i went to the docs.. and he didnt do much.. just said that it was common to spot at this stage, he got me to take a test is was positive came up in seconds :happydance:
> also he felt my tummy asked if i had any pain etc which there wasnt
> then took my bloods and said my first scan would be at 8 weeks :( so hopefully my bloods show a good number..

I hope your numbers are good, are you getting them repeated on Wednesday? I got mine done today and they're doing a repeat t make sure they have doubled.

xx


----------



## sparky32

topazicatzbet said:


> hey girls got my bfp today at 10dpo. i ll be due 22nd

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Congratulations & Welcome :happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## sparklexox

sparky32 said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering can you fake tan when pregnant so worried about every little thing!
> 
> xx
> 
> There's nothing dangerous in fake tan but what they say is that you make take an alergic reaction due to the changes in your hormones. So the advice is not too, I'm gonna stop and just stick to tinted moisturiser. xxxClick to expand...

How are you?

Gutted, I might get away with doing my arms?!?

AM LIKE CASPER THE WHITE GHOST!
:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

they said they would call me when they have my results and go from there...

i told them how i got a 3+ already on a test last week.. :wacko:


----------



## Annamumof2

topazicatzbet said:


> hey girls got my bfp today at 10dpo. i ll be due 22nd

congrats hun and welcome to the july beach bumps


----------



## sparklexox

sparky32 said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> hey girls got my bfp today at 10dpo. i ll be due 22nd
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Congratulations & Welcome :happydance::happydance::happydance:​Click to expand...



Congratulations and welcome xx

:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

Annamumof2 said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> hey girls got my bfp today at 10dpo. i ll be due 22nd
> 
> congrats hun and welcome to the july beach bumpsClick to expand...

welcome both of you :happydance: heyyy anna yayy for your bfp too how are you


----------



## sparky32

sparklexox said:


> sparky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering can you fake tan when pregnant so worried about every little thing!
> 
> xx
> 
> There's nothing dangerous in fake tan but what they say is that you make take an alergic reaction due to the changes in your hormones. So the advice is not too, I'm gonna stop and just stick to tinted moisturiser. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Gutted, I might get away with doing my arms?!?
> 
> AM LIKE CASPER THE WHITE GHOST!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I know how you feel, i like getting my fake tan once a month it was my little treat. Was guttedwhen i read it, but heyho its worth it.

I'm feeling ok, not much happening in the way of symptoms, what about you? Officially 4 weeks today and i got my 2-3 on a digi so was very happy with that today.

When is your scan again? xx



babyhopes10 said:


> they said they would call me when they have my results and go from there...
> 
> i told them how i got a 3+ already on a test last week.. :wacko:

Fingers crossed everything goes well, but it does sound promising that you've had your 3+, thats a good sign. Is it tomorrow that you'll be getting your results? xx


----------



## Annamumof2

babyhopes10 said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> hey girls got my bfp today at 10dpo. i ll be due 22nd
> 
> congrats hun and welcome to the july beach bumpsClick to expand...
> 
> welcome both of you :happydance: heyyy anna yayy for your bfp too how are youClick to expand...

i'm good girl, hope this one is a sticky like yours too, just still not sunk in that im carrying again just cant wait till i see it, kids are getting on good as well jays in full time school and so is skye now there growing up so quick


----------



## sparklexox

sparky32 said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering can you fake tan when pregnant so worried about every little thing!
> 
> xx
> 
> There's nothing dangerous in fake tan but what they say is that you make take an alergic reaction due to the changes in your hormones. So the advice is not too, I'm gonna stop and just stick to tinted moisturiser. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Gutted, I might get away with doing my arms?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM LIKE CASPER THE WHITE GHOST!
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel, i like getting my fake tan once a month it was my little treat. Was guttedwhen i read it, but heyho its worth it.
> 
> I'm feeling ok, not much happening in the way of symptoms, what about you? Officially 4 weeks today and i got my 2-3 on a digi so was very happy with that today.
> 
> When is your scan again? xx
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> they said they would call me when they have my results and go from there...
> 
> i told them how i got a 3+ already on a test last week.. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed everything goes well, but it does sound promising that you've had your 3+, thats a good sign. Is it tomorrow that you'll be getting your results? xxClick to expand...


I didn't have much symptoms, But past few days sore boobs Ive had to buy a bigger bra! My lower back is killing me and slight dizzy and sickness.

Scan is 24th of Nov, I may have said the 25th baby brain!

Fertility clinic told me if my man's home earlier we can get scan earlier. I think he will be late no chopper landed over a week due to weather! Its crazy here! Whats Dundee like? xx:hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Evening Laides,

Well my scan is tomorrow and I am getting really excited.

Going to go to bed early as my scan is at 9am!!! 

Hopefully I will hear the alarm tomorrow lol

DH has got tomorrow off work which is good so we can both go to the scan and see the MW for the first time :)

Today has been great it seems to be the only day for the past two weeks that I haven't felt nausea!! :happydance: yey :)

I will update tomorrow. Hopefully they can give me a scan picture if it is clear enough and hopefully we can see the HB :)

Sleep well ladies!

Much Love

x


----------



## sparklexox

sparklexox said:


> sparky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering can you fake tan when pregnant so worried about every little thing!
> 
> xx
> 
> There's nothing dangerous in fake tan but what they say is that you make take an alergic reaction due to the changes in your hormones. So the advice is not too, I'm gonna stop and just stick to tinted moisturiser. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Gutted, I might get away with doing my arms?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM LIKE CASPER THE WHITE GHOST!
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel, i like getting my fake tan once a month it was my little treat. Was guttedwhen i read it, but heyho its worth it.
> 
> I'm feeling ok, not much happening in the way of symptoms, what about you? Officially 4 weeks today and i got my 2-3 on a digi so was very happy with that today.
> 
> When is your scan again? xx
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> they said they would call me when they have my results and go from there...
> 
> i told them how i got a 3+ already on a test last week.. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed everything goes well, but it does sound promising that you've had your 3+, thats a good sign. Is it tomorrow that you'll be getting your results? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't have much symptoms, But past few days sore boobs Ive had to buy a bigger bra! My lower back is killing me and slight dizzy and sickness.
> 
> Scan is 24th of Nov, I may have said the 25th baby brain!
> 
> Fertility clinic told me if my man's home earlier we can get scan earlier. I think he will be late no chopper landed over a week due to weather! Its crazy here! Whats Dundee like? xx:hugs:Click to expand...

AWW GREAT NEWS BOUT DIG THERE THE BEST BUT EXPENSIVE INVENTION LOL
:hugs:

NO MORE FOR ME UNTIL SCAN.


----------



## sparklexox

Sofiekirsten said:


> Evening Laides,
> 
> Well my scan is tomorrow and I am getting really excited.
> 
> Going to go to bed early as my scan is at 9am!!!
> 
> Hopefully I will hear the alarm tomorrow lol
> 
> DH has got tomorrow off work which is good so we can both go to the scan and see the MW for the first time :)
> 
> Today has been great it seems to be the only day for the past two weeks that I haven't felt nausea!! :happydance: yey :)
> 
> I will update tomorrow. Hopefully they can give me a scan picture if it is clear enough and hopefully we can see the HB :)
> 
> Sleep well ladies!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

So excited for you!!!!!!

I will be looking forward to your update/pic tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## sparky32

sparklexox said:


> I didn't have much symptoms, But past few days sore boobs Ive had to buy a bigger bra! My lower back is killing me and slight dizzy and sickness.
> 
> Scan is 24th of Nov, I may have said the 25th baby brain!
> 
> Fertility clinic told me if my man's home earlier we can get scan earlier. I think he will be late no chopper landed over a week due to weather! Its crazy here! Whats Dundee like? xx:hugs:

Yeah the weather in Dundee is awful, its keeping me awake, so tired!! Oh i hope your other half gets home so you can have your scan early. The countdown is on!

Oh we bought a puppy last month a wee Bichon Frise and he's ready to come home on Saturday, i so can't wait :happydance: :happydance: he was to bring some joy back into our lives and hopefully it will stop me stressing so much over this pregnancy. He's in Liverpool so a bit of a trip for us but it will be so worth it.

xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

sparklexox said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Evening Laides,
> 
> Well my scan is tomorrow and I am getting really excited.
> 
> Going to go to bed early as my scan is at 9am!!!
> 
> Hopefully I will hear the alarm tomorrow lol
> 
> DH has got tomorrow off work which is good so we can both go to the scan and see the MW for the first time :)
> 
> Today has been great it seems to be the only day for the past two weeks that I haven't felt nausea!! :happydance: yey :)
> 
> I will update tomorrow. Hopefully they can give me a scan picture if it is clear enough and hopefully we can see the HB :)
> 
> Sleep well ladies!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x
> 
> So excited for you!!!!!!
> 
> I will be looking forward to your update/pic tomorrow.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun,

I will update tomorrow as soon as I get home :thumbup:


----------



## sparky32

Sofiekirsten said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Evening Laides,
> 
> Well my scan is tomorrow and I am getting really excited.
> 
> Going to go to bed early as my scan is at 9am!!!
> 
> Hopefully I will hear the alarm tomorrow lol
> 
> DH has got tomorrow off work which is good so we can both go to the scan and see the MW for the first time :)
> 
> Today has been great it seems to be the only day for the past two weeks that I haven't felt nausea!! :happydance: yey :)
> 
> I will update tomorrow. Hopefully they can give me a scan picture if it is clear enough and hopefully we can see the HB :)
> 
> Sleep well ladies!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x
> 
> So excited for you!!!!!!
> 
> I will be looking forward to your update/pic tomorrow.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun,
> 
> I will update tomorrow as soon as I get home :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## sparklexox

sparky32 said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> I didn't have much symptoms, But past few days sore boobs Ive had to buy a bigger bra! My lower back is killing me and slight dizzy and sickness.
> 
> Scan is 24th of Nov, I may have said the 25th baby brain!
> 
> Fertility clinic told me if my man's home earlier we can get scan earlier. I think he will be late no chopper landed over a week due to weather! Its crazy here! Whats Dundee like? xx:hugs:
> 
> Yeah the weather in Dundee is awful, its keeping me awake, so tired!! Oh i hope your other half gets home so you can have your scan early. The countdown is on!
> 
> Oh we bought a puppy last month a wee Bichon Frise and he's ready to come home on Saturday, i so can't wait :happydance: :happydance: he was to bring some joy back into our lives and hopefully it will stop me stressing so much over this pregnancy. He's in Liverpool so a bit of a trip for us but it will be so worth it.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Snap, Its WILD!

That's really exciting hun! What you gonna call him? It would help me to have a puppy!! :hugs:

That was my next step if ivf wasn't unsuccessful, Thankfully we were the 1 in 5 lucky 1's!!!!! Still want a pup though hehe

:hugs: Am sure he will bring LOTS OF LAUGHTER AND JOY! XXX


----------



## sparky32

sparklexox said:


> Snap, Its WILD!
> 
> That's really exciting hun! What you gonna call him? It would help me to have a puppy!! :hugs:
> 
> That was my next step if ivf wasn't unsuccessful, Thankfully we were the 1 in 5 lucky 1's!!!!! Still want a pup though hehe
> 
> :hugs: Am sure he will bring LOTS OF LAUGHTER AND JOY! XXX

We think we'r gonna call him Freddy? its the only name we have all agreed on, but we may change our minds once we see him. The breeder keeps sending us pictures and he's just adorable. we sent him a blanket so that he has something familiar to bring home with him and he just looks so cute. I've attached a wee picture of him below
 



Attached Files:







Freddy 7th Nov 2010.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Worriedk

Hope everyone is well. Went to dr last week. I'm due 7th July. 2 days before anniversary. Hoping to get an early scan due to last mc. Anyone any useful remedies for the cold? I'm absolutely loaded and head banging- so scared to take anything! Feel miserable. 
Take care everyone
X


----------



## Annamumof2

Worriedk said:


> Hope everyone is well. Went to dr last week. I'm due 7th July. 2 days before anniversary. Hoping to get an early scan due to last mc. Anyone any useful remedies for the cold? I'm absolutely loaded and head banging- so scared to take anything! Feel miserable.
> Take care everyone
> X

take parasetamol for your head and have a nice steaming bath to clear your head also, and if you have a sore throat then try a home made lemonade and honey drink (lemonade in pan bring to boil add honey stur, cool down then drink)

hope you will feel better soon, nothing worse then pregnancy and a cold


----------



## Worriedk

Annamumof2 said:


> Worriedk said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Went to dr last week. I'm due 7th July. 2 days before anniversary. Hoping to get an early scan due to last mc. Anyone any useful remedies for the cold? I'm absolutely loaded and head banging- so scared to take anything! Feel miserable.
> Take care everyone
> X
> 
> take parasetamol for your head and have a nice steaming bath to clear your head also, and if you have a sore throat then try a home made lemonade and honey drink (lemonade in pan bring to boil add honey stur, cool down then drink)
> 
> hope you will feel better soon, nothing worse then pregnancy and a coldClick to expand...

Thanks for the tips! Just had a nice shower and feeling slightly warm again. Must try a honey drink. Even tho it's rotten. Hate having the cold. Hoping an early night helps.
Thanks again


----------



## jojosmami

Hi ladies. Well, it doesn't look good. Trying to stay positive but its really hard. Dr. saw a little blood on Cervix and they did my blood, waiting for the HGC level to see if its ok, then giving me a Rogham shot because of my blood type but she said it didn't look good. Now that's I've been home the cramping is getting really bad and the spotting is getting heavier and turning from peach to red and there was a couple clots a few min ago. I'm really trying to hope for the best but 'm really trying to prepare myself for the worst. I'm so scared becuase I just don't have a good feeling ladies. Say a prayer for me. :cry::cry:


----------



## RedRose19

jojosmami said:


> Hi ladies. Well, it doesn't look good. Trying to stay positive but its really hard. Dr. saw a little blood on Cervix and they did my blood, waiting for the HGC level to see if its ok, then giving me a Rogham shot because of my blood type but she said it didn't look good. Now that's I've been home the cramping is getting really bad and the spotting is getting heavier and turning from peach to red and there was a couple clots a few min ago. I'm really trying to hope for the best but 'm really trying to prepare myself for the worst. I'm so scared becuase I just don't have a good feeling ladies. Say a prayer for me. :cry::cry:

im sorry hun... your in my prayers... :hugs::hugs::hugs: i hope the spotting stops


----------



## MrsWez

jojosmami said:


> Hi ladies. Well, it doesn't look good. Trying to stay positive but its really hard. Dr. saw a little blood on Cervix and they did my blood, waiting for the HGC level to see if its ok, then giving me a Rogham shot because of my blood type but she said it didn't look good. Now that's I've been home the cramping is getting really bad and the spotting is getting heavier and turning from peach to red and there was a couple clots a few min ago. I'm really trying to hope for the best but 'm really trying to prepare myself for the worst. I'm so scared becuase I just don't have a good feeling ladies. Say a prayer for me. :cry::cry:

:hugs: [-o&lt;


----------



## Sherri81

Jojosmami, I really hope things work out for you. Big :hug:

I got my blood work back from this morning. It went from 22.4 on Friday, to 188. So it more than doubled which is good. I am 3 week 6 days today, and the lab here classed that as high for this gestation (13DPO). Hoping to see 400 or more on Wednesday's test. If I had only saved my Clearblue Digi with Conception Indicator til tomorrow then I would have seen the 2-3 on it since it needs 200 to get that. I've already spent close to 40 bucks, if not more, on HPTs so I don't know if I will even buy one to try and get the 3+.


----------



## Annamumof2

Well it looks like my morning sickness kicked in at the wrong time just about to get ready to go sleep at 1am and I start throwing up... With the runs :-( sorry for TMI


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri81 said:


> If I had only saved my Clearblue Digi with Conception Indicator til tomorrow then I would have seen the 2-3 on it since it needs 200 to get that. I've already spent close to 40 bucks, if not more, on HPTs so I don't know if I will even buy one to try and get the 3+.

I think I've spent more and we don't even have the conception indicator here in the states. It's frustrating that my Dr. doesn't test beta levels. I would love to test if I could.


----------



## Sherri81

Okay, lets see if you can beat this, lol.

8 dollars spent on dollar store tests (Dollar Store)
14 dollars spent on the first 2 pack of FRER (Walmart)
17 dollars spent on the Clearblue Digi with Conception Indicator (Walmart)
12 dollars spent on the single FRER I bought yesterday (Extra Foods)

Grand total.... 51 dollars! No way, I must have done the math wrong...

You have got to be kidding me... I wish I hadn't have done that. Especially because I don't think I am finished yet. :dohh:

And looking at it this way I realize I should have just bought a 2 pack of FRER from Walmart for an extra 2 dollars. :roll:


----------



## MrsWez

$14 CVS Double pack
$12 Answer
$18 EPT Certainity (digital)
$16 CVS Digital

So right about $60.:blush: Can you tell I'm a wee bit paranoid? I think my DH may kill me if take another. He says even if something is wrong, it'll take a few days to show on the test so quit torturing yourself. It's positive. I know he's right but I can't help it. It makes it feel real.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, how are you all?
Have been travelling on business for the last little while so have been mia

Jojo- thinking of you, praying that you are okay :hugs:

Sparky- your little puppy is adorable

good luck for the scan tomorrow

I have my scan on Wed, can hardly wait, a bit nervous too you know. Havent really had too much nausea, just indigestion. Had very bad cramps yesterday and was so worried but I think it was from the spicy thai that DH made...gosh I hope so, but I dont have them today so thats a good sign.

Funny story- I saw a client of mine today and totally got the mtg date wrong it was suppose to be tomorrow at noon and I showed up today- she was like whats wrong with you are you pregnant or something? :blush: lol

hello to everyone else
:hugs:


----------



## sparky32

jojosmami said:


> Hi ladies. Well, it doesn't look good. Trying to stay positive but its really hard. Dr. saw a little blood on Cervix and they did my blood, waiting for the HGC level to see if its ok, then giving me a Rogham shot because of my blood type but she said it didn't look good. Now that's I've been home the cramping is getting really bad and the spotting is getting heavier and turning from peach to red and there was a couple clots a few min ago. I'm really trying to hope for the best but 'm really trying to prepare myself for the worst. I'm so scared becuase I just don't have a good feeling ladies. Say a prayer for me. :cry::cry:

Your in my thoughts :hugs: xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Jojo I'm thinking of you :hugs:

Got my scan this afternoon, woo hoo! Finally a scan for pregnancy instead of to check for ovarian cysts!!! (I've had millions of u/s in the past) Going on my own though as DH couldn't get out of work, grr. Didn't want to change the appt though. 

hope you are all well, does anyone else have insomnia? I haven't slept through the night since before i found out.


----------



## Razcox

jojosmami said:


> Hi ladies. Well, it doesn't look good. Trying to stay positive but its really hard. Dr. saw a little blood on Cervix and they did my blood, waiting for the HGC level to see if its ok, then giving me a Rogham shot because of my blood type but she said it didn't look good. Now that's I've been home the cramping is getting really bad and the spotting is getting heavier and turning from peach to red and there was a couple clots a few min ago. I'm really trying to hope for the best but 'm really trying to prepare myself for the worst. I'm so scared becuase I just don't have a good feeling ladies. Say a prayer for me. :cry::cry:

Oh hun i will say a prayer to anyone who will listen for you :hugs:

I'm so sorry you are going through all this xxx


----------



## Razcox

Sherri81 - Glad the numbers are looking good :happydance: You and MrsWez seem to have been keeping the HPT makers going the last couple of months! :rofl:

fifi-folle - Good luck at your scan this afternoon cant wait to hear about it x

Sparky - That puppy is so sute and is sure to keep your mind busy for a while and help the 1st tri go by x

Britt - thats funny about your meeting! What did you say?

Will have to read back to see who else had a scan today as well at 9am . . . . 

AFM - Taking it easy and doing admin again today at work to avoid stress, bit dull but better then being shouted at by irate customers on the phone. Boobs hurt again today and my tummy is playing up again which means i will have to poop at work which i HATE. Oh well i am just thankful to be having symptons and that everything is ok in there.


----------



## dan-o

jojosmami said:


> Hi ladies. Well, it doesn't look good. Trying to stay positive but its really hard. Dr. saw a little blood on Cervix and they did my blood, waiting for the HGC level to see if its ok, then giving me a Rogham shot because of my blood type but she said it didn't look good. Now that's I've been home the cramping is getting really bad and the spotting is getting heavier and turning from peach to red and there was a couple clots a few min ago. I'm really trying to hope for the best but 'm really trying to prepare myself for the worst. I'm so scared becuase I just don't have a good feeling ladies. Say a prayer for me. :cry::cry:

Thinking of you, hope everything is OK xxx

:hug:


----------



## DragonMummy

@sherri - I can top that....

CBFM test sticks - £16.00
CB Digi Ovulation Tests - £15.00
IC opk and hpts - £5.00
Superdrug Tests x 2 box - £8.00
FRER tests x 2 box - £22.00
CB Digi x 3 box - 33.00
CB normal (DH got wrong ones) - £10.00

:rofl:



jojo - sorry things are looking bleak - am thinking of you xxxx


----------



## dan-o

DragonMummy said:


> @sherri - I can top that....
> 
> CBFM test sticks - £16.00
> CB Digi Ovulation Tests - £15.00
> IC opk and hpts - £5.00
> Superdrug Tests x 2 box - £8.00
> FRER tests x 2 box - £22.00
> CB Digi x 3 box - 33.00
> CB normal (DH got wrong ones) - £10.00
> 
> :rofl:

PMSL, I think I spent about £100 too! :blush:


----------



## DragonMummy

hey we're LTTTC'ers! matters were out of control so I just threw money at it to make it feel like I was doing something. Forgot to add the £11 for the conceive plus that I never actually used :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

just been to the work canteen. Have just eaten 2 sausages with a cup of tea and feel better now.

Have a pain au chocolate and a yum yum for my later carb cravings....


----------



## dan-o

I've just had a banana & milk smoothie, normally settles me nicely but today it's like a lump of lead in my belly :sick:


----------



## dan-o

Two more sleeps til your scan DM!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Jenni4

Jojo--So sorry to hear of your situation...I am definitely sending you all my good thoughts and energy for a positive outcome. :hugs:


----------



## sparky32

Morning ladies,

Fifi-folle - good luck with you scan today xx

Yup i've spent a small fortune on hpt, would hate to add it up, this month alone its gotta be over £100!! Frightening really.
This morning has been the first morning whereby i dont want a cup of tea, its normally the first thing i think about. With Caitlin & Grace i went off tea straight away, hopefully a good sign.

Hope everyone else is going well xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

I have just been sick for the first time.... am taking it as a good sign!


----------



## Razcox

LOL DM - Horay for being sick! :rofl:


----------



## foxforce

Morning everyone hope your all well

Haven't read back through the pages to catch up yet but from reading last two...
Saying a prayer for you Jojo :hugs: :hugs: So sorry you are going through this. Thinking off you xx

I feel so sick this am actually feel like I could vomit today, forced some toast down fx'd it helps! 
My skin is terrible, really broke out all around my chin and mouth :-( And my boobs have had another growth spurt they are much more sensitive too.

Right I'll try catch up with all the posts I've missed ......


----------



## samzi

Ive done another superdrug own test lol. Test line came up before the control line. yipee. i did it cos of ydays brown spotting and cos i had a bit of red spotting this morning. Only 2 tests left, a SD own and a cb digi im doing on thurs to hopefully get my 3+ then il stop...honest! :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

I've got three 3+ so far! It's an addiction.....


----------



## Razcox

I have had 2 3+ and a few IC where the test line came up 1st then the control line . . . I will stop really i will! I dont have a problem *shakes head* nope!


----------



## fifi-folle

DragonMummy said:


> I have just been sick for the first time.... am taking it as a good sign!

Snap!!! yipee for throwing up! 
Although I had to gargle with copious amounts of mouthwash as was going to dentist first thing, oops. But I did get my treatment free, woo hoo! But couldn't get filling that fell out replaced as they don't do amalgam fillings when you're pregnant and couldn't afford £75 for white one so it's just been dressed/packed til after bubs appears.


----------



## DragonMummy

hmm.... some sort of hpt addiction support group perhaps? I just can't help myself....


----------



## dan-o

I just did a cheapy OPK beacuse I needed to POAS & didn't have any HPT's left :rofl:

The test line is so dark it looks almost black :shock: :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

my last opk was like that - dark blood red test line and a faint pink control line. sexeeeeee......


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone.

Thinking of you Jojo, and praying xxxx Hope everything turns out ok xx

Cute Puppy!!! We got ours on Saturday- so lovely but I'm sooooo tired! I'm sure Holly was less work lol!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend and good luck to everyone who has a scan this week :)
xxx


----------



## dan-o

I have the urge to do an HPT now, but I've got none in the house.. damn!! :dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

shame I'm not nearby - I have bloody hundreds of ic's still!


----------



## MrsPOP

Jojo Ive got everything crossed for you. :hugs: and :flower:

Im feeling very well today ie: not pregnant. Keep checking my pants for bleeding. I may POAS when I get home (have 3 ICs left). Im a bit scared, having never been pregnant before I dont know whats normal. I had a sharp stabbing pain in my right lower abdo yesterday. Only lasted a second but it scared me. :wacko:


----------



## topazicatzbet

that sounds normal to me mrspop. i had lots of pains on and off with my first pregnancy.


----------



## MrsPOP

Thanks topaz. Its just so scary when its the unknown isnt it? :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Sounds normal to me too as does the symptons comming and going.

Me i feel very rough today, light headed, pulled muscle type pain in my legs/groin, tired and run down. Feel like a limp rag in fact. Still its good to be like this i just wish i could go to bed instead of being at work.


----------



## DragonMummy

I hear you, Raz.... just want to sleeeeeeeeeeeep....


----------



## Jenni4

Hmmm.....Doc's office just called with test results apparently, but I was busy and couldn't get to the phone....now I am waiting for them to call back.....nervous.......hope everything is a-okay.


----------



## Razcox

Kepping everything crossed for you Jenni xx


----------



## Razcox

DragonMummy said:


> I hear you, Raz.... just want to sleeeeeeeeeeeep....

I know i swear i could kip under the desk right now. Got 5 hours to go until home time as well . . . Think i need some sugar to perk me up as caffine is off the menu.


----------



## MrsPOP

Good luck Jenni :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

not in my house it isn't - can't live without tea....


----------



## Razcox

DragonMummy said:


> not in my house it isn't - can't live without tea....

Oh i still have my cup of tea every morning :coffee: but i switched to decaf a few weeks ago.


----------



## MrsPOP

Ive sent DH to get me some decaff today, but I like fancy teas like Chai and Rose Garden so will have to make do with normal tea for the next 8 months :(


----------



## Razcox

I drink earl grey which you can get in decaf which is good.

Just eating a ham and cheese Panni from the canteen and feel a bit better :)


----------



## Starry Night

Ladies, I think I may be having to leave you. :nope: Started to get pink spotting after a bowel movement yesterday and it hasn't stopped. Got a streak of dark red blood yesterday afternoon after wiping and went to the hospital. Had bloods taken but still waiting for the results. The urine test came back positive so that's a plus, I guess. Waiting for the hospital to call as I'm having an ultrasound as some point this morning.

I can't believe this is happening again. :cry::cry: I want to hope but I don't want to be naive either.

My spotting stopped at the hospital last night so I thought that was it but started as soon as I got home. It will slow to only showing when I "dab" at my vagina with toilet paper and be clear with regular wiping but then picks up if I'm on my feet for even a few minutes or have another bowel movement. Nothing is showing up on the pads and I don't have any cramps but it's so early that I can't imagine the bleeding being from something else.

I feel so devastated.


----------



## Razcox

Oh Hunny i am so sorry you are having a bad time, will be keeping everything crossed for you at the scan. Keep us updated and huge :hug: to you


----------



## dan-o

Starry Night said:


> Ladies, I think I may be having to leave you. :nope: Started to get pink spotting after a bowel movement yesterday and it hasn't stopped. Got a streak of dark red blood yesterday afternoon after wiping and went to the hospital. Had bloods taken but still waiting for the results. The urine test came back positive so that's a plus, I guess. Waiting for the hospital to call as I'm having an ultrasound as some point this morning.
> 
> I can't believe this is happening again. :cry::cry: I want to hope but I don't want to be naive either.
> 
> My spotting stopped at the hospital last night so I thought that was it but started as soon as I got home. It will slow to only showing when I "dab" at my vagina with toilet paper and be clear with regular wiping but then picks up if I'm on my feet for even a few minutes or have another bowel movement. Nothing is showing up on the pads and I don't have any cramps but it's so early that I can't imagine the bleeding being from something else.
> 
> I feel so devastated.

Sorry you are going through this, hopefully everything will be OK, especially if it's only light spotting/bleeding?
Good luck for your u/s I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## dan-o

Jenni4 said:


> Hmmm.....Doc's office just called with test results apparently, but I was busy and couldn't get to the phone....now I am waiting for them to call back.....nervous.......hope everything is a-okay.

Fingers crossed hun, hope they don't keep you waiting too long xxx


----------



## Razcox

ohhh now i have trapped wind and feel really bloated, it was no good i had to undo the button on my trousers to stop them hurting. Just have to remember in case i stand up quick! :rofl:

Also think its time to get some panty liners thanks to lots of creamy, snotty CM! 1st tri is SOOOO sexy


----------



## freckles09

Hey ladies...

Jojo and starry night - i have my fringers crossed everything will be ok, my thoughts are with you both... Sorry if i've missed anyone else, have just been glossing over the last few pages...

Sopfiekirsten, i hope your scan went well today? Looking forward to seeing the pics!

Sparky - your puppy is gorgeous, bet you can't wait to collect her! We have a 4 year old dog and love her to pieces, she was tough as a puppy though, i hope you're prepared LOL

I started feeling a bit sick today but haven't actually been sick. Am tired though... I was doing the ironing on Sunday and i was so tired i could hardly finish it! It was all SUCH an effort LOL!


----------



## phoebe

hi ladies xxx
@ jojo and starry night i will be saying a prayer for u both good luck xxx:hugs:


i hope everyone else is well and keeping warm in this horrid weather:cold:. and to those that have been sick yay!! i keep throwin up when trying to clean my teeth :sick:

@ razcox, could u please put in that i have my official mw meeting on the 30th nov please? anyway take care lovelies xxxxx
:hug::dust::dust::hug:


----------



## sparklexox

sparky32 said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> Snap, Its WILD!
> 
> That's really exciting hun! What you gonna call him? It would help me to have a puppy!! :hugs:
> 
> That was my next step if ivf wasn't unsuccessful, Thankfully we were the 1 in 5 lucky 1's!!!!! Still want a pup though hehe
> 
> :hugs: Am sure he will bring LOTS OF LAUGHTER AND JOY! XXX
> 
> We think we'r gonna call him Freddy? its the only name we have all agreed on, but we may change our minds once we see him. The breeder keeps sending us pictures and he's just adorable. we sent him a blanket so that he has something familiar to bring home with him and he just looks so cute. I've attached a wee picture of him belowClick to expand...

Aww hes soooooooooooo cute!!!!

Iwant1!!!

:hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

Razcox said:


> jojosmami said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Well, it doesn't look good. Trying to stay positive but its really hard. Dr. saw a little blood on Cervix and they did my blood, waiting for the HGC level to see if its ok, then giving me a Rogham shot because of my blood type but she said it didn't look good. Now that's I've been home the cramping is getting really bad and the spotting is getting heavier and turning from peach to red and there was a couple clots a few min ago. I'm really trying to hope for the best but 'm really trying to prepare myself for the worst. I'm so scared becuase I just don't have a good feeling ladies. Say a prayer for me. :cry::cry:
> 
> Oh hun i will say a prayer to anyone who will listen for you :hugs:
> 
> I'm so sorry you are going through all this xxxClick to expand...

Am praying for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Genie Doo

Hi All,

jojo and starry night, FX for you, I really hope everything will be OK.:hugs:

Worry on my side - my daugther's best friend was diagnosed with scarlet fever yesterday. My daugther just throw up today having high temps, too... Doc will check her in the morning. 

Internet says it is rare adults catching scarlet fever however there is no clear answer if it might harm the beaby or not - one says there might even be genetic harm other that the only problem might be the high temperature... 

I dunno and am worried. :cry:

Will see my doc Thursday morning.


----------



## Barbles

Hiya ladies.

Got my BFP yesterday at 9DPO so only a little bit pregnant. Will be due the end of July so Im coming to join the July Beach Bumps.
Here hoping to a H&H 9months.

xx


----------



## sparklexox

starry night your in my thoughts! xx


----------



## sparklexox

Barbles said:


> Hiya ladies.
> 
> Got my BFP yesterday at 9DPO so only a little bit pregnant. Will be due the end of July so Im coming to join the July Beach Bumps.
> Here hoping to a H&H 9months.
> 
> xx

welcome and congratulations xxx
:hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

dan-o said:


> Jenni4 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....Doc's office just called with test results apparently, but I was busy and couldn't get to the phone....now I am waiting for them to call back.....nervous.......hope everything is a-okay.
> 
> Fingers crossed hun, hope they don't keep you waiting too long xxxClick to expand...

Hi dano how are you?

Thought I would ask how your feeling sickness wise thought we could compare symptoms ? As your due the day before me! Am worried I don't feel that sick slightly, Which worries me. I so sick with my daughter. maybe it a boy? or maybe early days yet? xx

Any1 start feeling sick in there 6th 7th week?

:hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

any news jenni4? xxx


----------



## Barbles

sparklexox said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenni4 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....Doc's office just called with test results apparently, but I was busy and couldn't get to the phone....now I am waiting for them to call back.....nervous.......hope everything is a-okay.
> 
> Fingers crossed hun, hope they don't keep you waiting too long xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi dano how are you?
> 
> Thought I would ask how your feeling sickness wise thought we could compare symptoms ? As your due the day before me! Am worried I don't feel that sick slightly, Which worries me. I so sick with my daughter. maybe it a boy? or maybe early days yet? xx
> 
> *Any1 start feeling sick in there 6th 7th week*?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I started with severe MS in the 6th week of my first pregnancy, the day after I found out, it lasted until I was 14 weeks. So I expect I may follow suite this time so Im savouring the sickness free days until then lol


----------



## sparklexox

DragonMummy said:


> I have just been sick for the first time.... am taking it as a good sign!

2 SLEEPS BUMP BUDDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:kiss:


----------



## Sherri81

StarryNight I hope this isn't it for you. Maybe it's just a hematoma otside of the sac. Usually those clear up with some bedrest. I think it might be wise to stay off your feet til your scan.

I am supposed to be asleep right now as it is only 6:25am and I don't need to be up until 7:05. But I've been awake since 5:30 and it sucks! And I feel nauseous, but it could be because I'm hungry...

Geez, I didn't know we were putting OPKs into the count too Dragon, lol. In that case, add me in fir another 90.00. I bought 2 packs if the Clearblue regular OPKs. I started my testing on cd9 and by cd14 I used 2 a day. Which meant I had to go and get a new box as I didn't get my first positive until cd15 in the afternoon. Tested out the lh surge, then peed on the last 2 for fun at 7 and 9 DPO.

But I really feel like peeing on something again, so maybe I'll pick up some dollar store tests since I have to go to the mall and get a new cell phone. I won't buy any more expensive tests unless I am sure of getting the 3+ on the digi.


----------



## sparky32

Starrynight, i hope everything is ok & the bleeding stops. Your in my thoughts.

Jenni4 - any news yet? My fingers are crossed for you.

Big hugs girls xxxx


----------



## sparklexox

Barbles said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenni4 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....Doc's office just called with test results apparently, but I was busy and couldn't get to the phone....now I am waiting for them to call back.....nervous.......hope everything is a-okay.
> 
> Fingers crossed hun, hope they don't keep you waiting too long xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi dano how are you?
> 
> Thought I would ask how your feeling sickness wise thought we could compare symptoms ? As your due the day before me! Am worried I don't feel that sick slightly, Which worries me. I so sick with my daughter. maybe it a boy? or maybe early days yet? xx
> 
> *Any1 start feeling sick in there 6th 7th week*?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I started with severe MS in the 6th week of my first pregnancy, the day after I found out, it lasted until I was 14 weeks. So I expect I may follow suite this time so Im savouring the sickness free days until then lolClick to expand...

Thanks for the reply, I was thinking I should enjoy the time before I start being sick lol..

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

hmmm i seem to be getting evening sickness....


----------



## MommyWishes4

Ack - doctors complicate everything!

I got a letter in the mail today saying that I'm booked at the hospital for an ultrasound on December 20th - when I'm almost 13 weeks. They never mentioned that I needed to go to the hospital, or why I'd go at 13 weeks, or that they were going to do this. I'm pretty confused, since he's supposed to give me an ultrasound and check up at his office on the 24th of this month. :wacko: Does this mean he's changing things around without telling me? I'm supposed to get an early first trimester scan to check for ectopic - not an early second trimester scan when it would be too late!:dohh:

So now I'm assuming that today starts another week long journey in trying to get ahold of my doctor and begging the receptionist to actually make him call me back at some point (because he forgets and gives back my chart without ever calling unless he's pursued.)


----------



## butterfly25

sparky32 said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> I didn't have much symptoms, But past few days sore boobs Ive had to buy a bigger bra! My lower back is killing me and slight dizzy and sickness.
> 
> Scan is 24th of Nov, I may have said the 25th baby brain!
> 
> Fertility clinic told me if my man's home earlier we can get scan earlier. I think he will be late no chopper landed over a week due to weather! Its crazy here! Whats Dundee like? xx:hugs:
> 
> Yeah the weather in Dundee is awful, its keeping me awake, so tired!! Oh i hope your other half gets home so you can have your scan early. The countdown is on!
> 
> Oh we bought a puppy last month a wee Bichon Frise and he's ready to come home on Saturday, i so can't wait :happydance: :happydance: he was to bring some joy back into our lives and hopefully it will stop me stressing so much over this pregnancy. He's in Liverpool so a bit of a trip for us but it will be so worth it.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Wow, not many people I know have that kind of dog...my mother in law has one but she is 18 years old. Blind and deaf now but still gets around good.


----------



## sparky32

MW - i would phone your doctor to query the letter, it maybe that your getting both? In the UK we get our dating scan around 13 weeks even if we get early scans. Hopeyou get it sorted out soon.

Butterfly - wow 18 years old thats super old for a dog huh, hope ours last as long :) i've come across a few people with Bichon's and heard fab things about them. Only 5 sleeps to go, we're getting so excited.

My tummy is getting a bit sour, wonder if MS is on its way? 

Xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Starry Night said:


> Ladies, I think I may be having to leave you. :nope: Started to get pink spotting after a bowel movement yesterday and it hasn't stopped. Got a streak of dark red blood yesterday afternoon after wiping and went to the hospital. Had bloods taken but still waiting for the results. The urine test came back positive so that's a plus, I guess. Waiting for the hospital to call as I'm having an ultrasound as some point this morning.
> 
> I can't believe this is happening again. :cry::cry: I want to hope but I don't want to be naive either.
> 
> My spotting stopped at the hospital last night so I thought that was it but started as soon as I got home. It will slow to only showing when I "dab" at my vagina with toilet paper and be clear with regular wiping but then picks up if I'm on my feet for even a few minutes or have another bowel movement. Nothing is showing up on the pads and I don't have any cramps but it's so early that I can't imagine the bleeding being from something else.
> 
> I feel so devastated.


I am going thru the exact same thing right now. Went yesterday after some spotting and she said she saw a little blood on the cervix. Got my bloods done and waiting for results. After exam yesterday when I got home started bleeding moe and a couple of clots. Went back this morning and they said have to wait for the blood results, get bloods done again on THurs morning and once/if my blood get to 7000 miu of hgc then they will do an ultrasound. This is so scary and the waiting is killing me! WIll say a prayer for you hunni! I will pray that both of us get to keep our little beans!


----------



## butterfly25

Hi all. Boy is it hard tyring to keep up in here, the posts are doubling so quickly. It was only one day since I checked and feels like twenty pages:)...anyways I feel like i'm the only one not feeling sick, anyone feeling fine? The only real symptom I have is that i am soooo tired all day. yawning nonstop and falling asleep if I even attempt to sit down and relax. 
I have 1 week and two days until I get my scan. I hope this week flys so the next comes sooner. :) 

Sophie, can't wait to see your pic. I hope they give you one! :) it's so excitting to see the little bean the first time.


----------



## dan-o

sparklexox said:


> Hi dano how are you?
> 
> Thought I would ask how your feeling sickness wise thought we could compare symptoms ? As your due the day before me! Am worried I don't feel that sick slightly, Which worries me. I so sick with my daughter. maybe it a boy? or maybe early days yet? xx
> 
> Any1 start feeling sick in there 6th 7th week?
> 
> :hugs:

Hiya hun. It's been on and off actually, I felt a bit sickly right at the start, but it then went away for a while. Now the nausea is back, worst day so far was today! I was so close to barfing, but kept it in! :sick:

I think it's more common to get it when the hormones really start to peak tho, so don't worry. I think it's different from pregnancy to pregnancy too! :flower:

You might be lucky & escape it completely! 

xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

Rant alert! 
I was supposed to have an early scan today, well after sitting with a full bladder for two hours I have been fobbed off and been told they're going to do nothing for me until 6 weeks. Totally against what was advised by recurrent miscarriage clinic. Add to this the stupid bloody appointment they have made for me isn't 6 wks, she said it was 6wk1d well clearly she can't count it's for the 23rd which by my counting from 8th October is 6w4d. Fuming. And of course I can't get in touch with them as they are now closed. I am soooooo angry. Some idiot sent my referral to someone on study leave. ARGH! I keep telling them I never make it to 6wks. Sorry, now I am going away to cry.


----------



## dan-o

fifi-folle said:


> Rant alert!
> I was supposed to have an early scan today, well after sitting with a full bladder for two hours I have been fobbed off and been told they're going to do nothing for me until 6 weeks. Totally against what was advised by recurrent miscarriage clinic. Add to this the stupid bloody appointment they have made for me isn't 6 wks, she said it was 6wk1d well clearly she can't count it's for the 23rd which by my counting from 8th October is 6w4d. Fuming. And of course I can't get in touch with them as they are now closed. I am soooooo angry. Some idiot sent my referral to someone on study leave. ARGH! I keep telling them I never make it to 6wks. Sorry, now I am going away to cry.

Oh my, that's not good. Can you get the RMC place to get in touch with EPU somehow? Or maybe a private scan somewhere? xx


----------



## sparky32

fifi-folle said:


> Rant alert!
> I was supposed to have an early scan today, well after sitting with a full bladder for two hours I have been fobbed off and been told they're going to do nothing for me until 6 weeks. Totally against what was advised by recurrent miscarriage clinic. Add to this the stupid bloody appointment they have made for me isn't 6 wks, she said it was 6wk1d well clearly she can't count it's for the 23rd which by my counting from 8th October is 6w4d. Fuming. And of course I can't get in touch with them as they are now closed. I am soooooo angry. Some idiot sent my referral to someone on study leave. ARGH! I keep telling them I never make it to 6wks. Sorry, now I am going away to cry.

Oh i am so sorry you had to go through all this, big big hugs. Can you not call your Consultant?? I've found that badgering him has helped me in the past. Dont take what they say at face value, something i have learnt is that someone will evenutally listen. Phone every contact you have tomorrow, midwife, GP, consultant & EPU. Try and rest tonight, easier said than done but do something you enjoy to distract yourself and lets us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## sparklexox

dan-o said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> Hi dano how are you?
> 
> Thought I would ask how your feeling sickness wise thought we could compare symptoms ? As your due the day before me! Am worried I don't feel that sick slightly, Which worries me. I so sick with my daughter. maybe it a boy? or maybe early days yet? xx
> 
> Any1 start feeling sick in there 6th 7th week?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hiya hun. It's been on and off actually, I felt a bit sickly right at the start, but it then went away for a while. Now the nausea is back, worst day so far was today! I was so close to barfing, but kept it in! :sick:
> 
> I think it's more common to get it when the hormones really start to peak tho, so don't worry. I think it's different from pregnancy to pregnancy too! :flower:
> 
> You might be lucky & escape it completely!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Snap, I felt sick at the start, Now sickness on/off slightly. Sore bbobs and very tired tho! I got my hgc done on Friday 2000 Sunday 5000. So everything seems OK?!? I know is completely different for every woman! Bloody worried sick. ROLL ON SCAN X
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparky32

Or like Dan-o said, a private scan? Although i do know the one local to me wont do them before 5 weeks but seeing as your nearly there it maybe worth ringing. Oh i do hope you get some reassurance from someone and we're all here for you too xc


----------



## Razcox

fifi-folle - Agree with the other ladies nag the hell out of them until someone listens! So sorry they have made you have such a stressful day though. I really hate the early pregnacy care in this country!!!

butterfly25 - I know what you mean there is rather a lot of us on here now and it does get hard to keep up. I havent been feeling sick as such just a little queasy when i first wake and sometimes after my dinner.


----------



## fifi-folle

I just want to be taken seriously. I will be phoning the EPU first thing in the morning to get my appointment changed. The problem is we've moved house since I saw RMC, it was in Edinburgh and we're now in Fife. I have spoken to the EPU in Edinburgh and they will see me at 5 wks (Friday). I might phone them and explain that Fife are rubbish. I know it seems silly but after 4 early losses I want to see the bean so I can believe it's real iykwim.


----------



## sparky32

fifi-folle said:


> I just want to be taken seriously. I will be phoning the EPU first thing in the morning to get my appointment changed. The problem is we've moved house since I saw RMC, it was in Edinburgh and we're now in Fife. I have spoken to the EPU in Edinburgh and they will see me at 5 wks (Friday). I might phone them and explain that Fife are rubbish. I know it seems silly but after 4 early losses I want to see the bean so I can believe it's real iykwim.

Its not silly and dont beat yourself up about it. You have every right to be taken seriously and maybe by calling Edinburgh they will be able to help. No one quite understands the thoughts and frustration we feel unless they too have felt it and sometimes "professionals" are the worst. All we seek is a little reassurance and support. I do hope someone listens to you tomorrow xx


----------



## MrsWez

Jojo and starry night- I hope everything is fine

Sparky- Super cute pup.

fifi-folle-I would call them and rant a bit.

DragonMummy- you are right! We have a lot of LTTC and rainbow babies in this tread (myself being both) so I think the POAS addiction is justified!

Whew! Sorry if I missed anyone, Welcome and congrats to the newbies. I am getting my first little waves of nausea. Nothing too bad. I am having a lot of trouble falling asleep at night and I am sneezing like mad. I am also having loads of discharge. :blush: And I'M 5 WEEKS! :happydance:


----------



## sparklexox

fifi-folle said:


> I just want to be taken seriously. I will be phoning the EPU first thing in the morning to get my appointment changed. The problem is we've moved house since I saw RMC, it was in Edinburgh and we're now in Fife. I have spoken to the EPU in Edinburgh and they will see me at 5 wks (Friday). I might phone them and explain that Fife are rubbish. I know it seems silly but after 4 early losses I want to see the bean so I can believe it's real iykwim.

fifi-folle x ANOTHER SCOT! HEHE :hugs:

Its not silly dam right you should be pissed! 

I would be calling in the morning if it helps you relax a bit.:hugs:


----------



## MommyWishes4

sparky32 said:


> MW - i would phone your doctor to query the letter, it maybe that your getting both? In the UK we get our dating scan around 13 weeks even if we get early scans. Hopeyou get it sorted out soon.
> 
> Xxx

Definitely calling them - from what I heard from women in my area is that the second trimester ultrasound is much later than at 13 weeks (If at all) , which is why I'm confused. The ultrasounds will only be four weeks apart - seems a little soon. I'm hoping he didn't cancel my early appointment - I'll be really upset! I never had an appointment scheduled for me without my knowledge and not being asked/told that it was going to happen, so it's a bit odd.


----------



## Starry Night

quick update:

ultrasound inconclusive as way too soon to see anything. gestational sac measuring 5+0 but no fetal pole. HCG is in the mid 7000s so that's right where it should be. The spotting is on and off and the ER doc said as long as it's only when I wipe it's still in the normal range.

So seeing my doctor on Thursday to schedule follow up blood work and ultrasound. Hopefully this comes together quickly. Not sure if I should go to work the rest of the week as moving around brings back the spotting...

So not "good" news per se but it's not bad either. It's limbo land stuff. lol But I'm still in the game!


----------



## MrsWez

Starry Night said:


> quick update:
> 
> ultrasound inconclusive as way too soon to see anything. gestational sac measuring 5+0 but no fetal pole. HCG is in the mid 7000s so that's right where it should be. The spotting is on and off and the ER doc said as long as it's only when I wipe it's still in the normal range.
> 
> So seeing my doctor on Thursday to schedule follow up blood work and ultrasound. Hopefully this comes together quickly. Not sure if I should go to work the rest of the week as moving around brings back the spotting...
> 
> So not "good" news per se but it's not bad either. It's limbo land stuff. lol But I'm still in the game!

:hugs: Glad it wasn't bad news. Limbo land stinks but it's better than bad news!


----------



## sparky32

Starry Night said:


> quick update:
> 
> ultrasound inconclusive as way too soon to see anything. gestational sac measuring 5+0 but no fetal pole. HCG is in the mid 7000s so that's right where it should be. The spotting is on and off and the ER doc said as long as it's only when I wipe it's still in the normal range.
> 
> So seeing my doctor on Thursday to schedule follow up blood work and ultrasound. Hopefully this comes together quickly. Not sure if I should go to work the rest of the week as moving around brings back the spotting...
> 
> So not "good" news per se but it's not bad either. It's limbo land stuff. lol But I'm still in the game!

Sounds very promising, i didn't get to see the fetal pole with Grace till i was over 6 weeks so don't worry too much about that. As long as you HCG levels are good then thats gotta be a good thing. Big :hugs:

xx


----------



## sparklexox

Starry Night said:


> quick update:
> 
> ultrasound inconclusive as way too soon to see anything. gestational sac measuring 5+0 but no fetal pole. HCG is in the mid 7000s so that's right where it should be. The spotting is on and off and the ER doc said as long as it's only when I wipe it's still in the normal range.
> 
> So seeing my doctor on Thursday to schedule follow up blood work and ultrasound. Hopefully this comes together quickly. Not sure if I should go to work the rest of the week as moving around brings back the spotting...
> 
> So not "good" news per se but it's not bad either. It's limbo land stuff. lol But I'm still in the game!


Limbo is poo, But no news is good news and your hcg is good!

Defo take the rest of the week off, Buy some yummy food,magazines or a good book! 

:hugs:


----------



## dan-o

sparklexox said:


> ROLL ON SCAN X

Ditto!!!! :flower:


----------



## dan-o

Starry night, that sounds really positive to me :flower: 
Make sure you take it easy hun xxx


----------



## RedRose19

im having a horrible day.. a woman who i havent seen in like a year came up to me and says oh hi... god you have put on loads of weight 

i really just hate myself right now..

she even said are you preg? i am but not far alone enough to make me look big.. ive just lost a stone in weight (before i knew i was preg) and i was just starting to feel good about my self and i got this said to me.. :cry: :cry:


----------



## dan-o

Awww, that's horrid of her, how rude! Sounds like she was deliberately trying to insult you! :growlmad:


----------



## RedRose19

:( and she knows i had a mc last year as i was in your class at college when i mc last year... 
ive tried not to cry since... i know im not a skinny model material... but still i just feel like CRAP!! :cry:


----------



## sparklexox

babyhopes10 said:


> im having a horrible day.. a woman who i havent seen in like a year came up to me and says oh hi... god you have put on loads of weight
> 
> i really just hate myself right now..
> 
> she even said are you preg? i am but not far alone enough to make me look big.. ive just lost a stone in weight (before i knew i was preg) and i was just starting to feel good about my self and i got this said to me.. :cry: :cry:

Don't cry sweetie, That's so cheeky of her silly moo! lol 

Am sure you look great:thumbup: some folk are so inconsiderate! 

x


----------



## Starry Night

Some people have no filters and it seems to be the crazy ones with the least amount of filter so whatever inane thing comes into their head will also matriculate out of their mouths. Pure drivel. Still makes us feel bad though....sorry you had to put up with that garbage.

AFM, was talking to my mom this afternoon and she said she had the same thing happen to her when she was pregnant with my sister. She had had a miscarriage after me and my brother and then got pregnant with my sister within a few months (like me). She was about 4,5 weeks along and started bleeding (even more than me) and long story short, she carried my sister to term but had to spend the entire pregnancy on bed rest due to previa. Wouldn't shock me if this was to be my fate as lying down really, really makes a huge difference in regards to the spotting.


----------



## DragonMummy

fuck's sake your friend sounds like a total tool, BH. That's a hideous thing to say to anyone! I know I wouldn't! I think you're beautiful so sod her. xxxx


starry hope everything is going ok with you xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Baby Hopes- That woman sounds like a total moron! Don't listen! When I was preggers with my daughter I put on sooo much weight and there was this woman who I would also see and every time I saw her she would talk about her daughter (also preg) and go on about how she was still in the gym for hours etc and said that she was getting big 'but not like that' and pointed at me! She was always making horrid remarks!
For some reason some people feel the need to put others down which is totally pathetic- don't feel bad about yourself! She's prob jealous of you hun!!! It's usually the reason people are nasty- and its always women isn't it?!!
Anyway, good for you for losing a stone! I'm sure you look great now and looked great before!
Enjoy your pregnancy and don't let the bitch get you down lol!!!
xxx


----------



## Barbles

Think I'm going to grab a cuppa and try to catch up on the thread :coffee:

Looking forward to sharing the next 9 months with you all.

:cloud9::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies.. im feeling abit better now... i think its prob hormones etc ... i mean she didnt even say how are you etc it was oh hi omg its been ages, your look bigger.. are you preg.. me: no her: oh well you have put on loads of weight.. looking at my tummy... grrrrrrr

doddlepants thats horrible she was doing that to you... :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Wow there really are some nasty people about but then why doesnt that really shock me? I swear the more people i met the more i love my dogs!

Babyhopes - Take no notice of that cowbag she prob hasnt gotten any in a while and was taking out her frustrations on you. Some people just need to tear a chunk of others to make themselves feel better xxx

Starry - Sorry you are in limbo land but it does sound good and bleeding can run in familes (so my doctors told me anyway as my mum, auntie and Nan all bleed) so this might be the cause. Will be keeping everything crossed for you and good news to come.


----------



## MrsWez

babyhopes10 said:


> im having a horrible day.. a woman who i havent seen in like a year came up to me and says oh hi... god you have put on loads of weight
> 
> i really just hate myself right now..
> 
> she even said are you preg? i am but not far alone enough to make me look big.. ive just lost a stone in weight (before i knew i was preg) and i was just starting to feel good about my self and i got this said to me.. :cry: :cry:

What an awful thing to say to anyone. Pregnant or not. My 3 year old niece has better manners!!
Don't listen to her, she obviously has nothing better to do than make people feel bad. One day she'll be hit by the karma bus.


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: thanks ladies. :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

in a bit of a panic - stood up and had a hideous stabbing pain just where my right ovary is. Was so bad I nearly threw up and I got really dizzy. EPU are closed until 0900 tomorrow and there's no point in A&E they'll just give me paracetamol....


----------



## RedRose19

i hope everything is alright.. i think maybe you should go to a&e just incase


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> in a bit of a panic - stood up and had a hideous stabbing pain just where my right ovary is. Was so bad I nearly threw up and I got really dizzy. EPU are closed until 0900 tomorrow and there's no point in A&E they'll just give me paracetamol....

Sending loads of :hugs: your way hun.

ASFM - I went for my scan today and we saw the HB! It was so perfect!

They didn't give me a scan picture because shockingly enough they have given me a dating scan which is on the 1st December! that is only 3 weeks away!

I also went to see the MW and she gave me a perscription for some patches and an inhalator so I have now been smoke free for 6 Hours :)

Very happy today!

Much Love

x


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies,
only read a bit- boy you are right this thread moves at rocket speed!!
Sofie- congrats on your scan, so lovely hon

DM- I am sure all is okay, but I know its hard not to panic. Please let us know how you are doing.

Starrynight- glad your #'s are good and the scan sounds like you are at the right point. Gosh I wonder if you would take after your mother and have previa, hopefully its not that serious and you are not on bed rest the entire pregnancy. Please let us know how you are doing.:hugs:

BH- I have seen your previous profile pics, you are absolutley gorgeous she is obviously jealous. Like the girls said please dont listen to what she said, some women are just awful. :hugs:

Sparkle- how are you doing? I didnt have any symptoms at 5 weeks, starting to get a bit this week but I am close to 7 weeks now- but still nothing major. Your #'s sound stellar :thumbup:

sorry for those I have missed, welcome to all the newbies and congrats.

I am back from my business trip- exhausted. I have my scan tomorrow at 1100am MST so will update you after

:hugs:


----------



## claire_july11

i am due july 7th :D


----------



## Starry Night

Starting to make arrangements for at least a temporary leave from work. Spotting is under control but I definitely have to stay in bed. Already bored silly. lol My boobs are hurting like crazy and I think m/s is starting to rear its ugly head. So fx'd.

Sofie, good job on doing what you can for your baby!

DragonMommy, I was a bit scared that my spotting was ectopic as I did have some tenderness and right-sided pain but the ultrasound came back clear on that front. Definitely get checked out but I hope all is OK.


----------



## Jenni4

Hi All!! Welcome to the new ladies.....I lost my internet at home so can only write while i'm supposed to be working :haha:

Trying to catch up...a lot has happened....

I'm hoping everyones worries turn out to be nothing serious... I know that every time I go to the bathroom I say a little prayer that everything is clear.... I get worried as I still haven't had any preggo symptoms!! 

Thanks for asking about my results from the doc but of course they never called back. typical. I'll let you know as soon as I find out. I don't want to be "that girl" that keeps calling so hopefully they will get in touch with me...maybe I'll call just one more time.... :winkwink:


----------



## Annamumof2

Hey girls, I'm up at silly o'clock with feeling sick and runs, mate thinks I have some kind of sickness bug but I hope my lil pea is alright I just feel like crap atm and I'm drinking loads but not weeing loads, should I be worried? Will my lil pea be alright?


----------



## Jenni4

Annamumof2 said:


> Hey girls, I'm up at silly o'clock with feeling sick and runs, mate thinks I have some kind of sickness bug but I hope my lil pea is alright I just feel like crap atm and I'm drinking loads but not weeing loads, should I be worried? Will my lil pea be alright?

Hi Anna! Sorry that you up but at least it gives me someone to talk to!! I forget that I'm a few hours ahead of the group!!

I think our little sweet peas are more resilient than we give them credit for. As long as you're drinking lots of water to not get dehydrated than you should be okay. Maybe some sort of sports drink and bananas to make sure your electrolytes and potassium levels are okay. I'm not a doctor, just sounds like a good idea?? :wacko:


----------



## Jenni4

Holy Crap! They actually called me back!! Whew! Everything is good, normal. That's a relief!! :happydance:


----------



## Jenni4

lalalala...please wake up.....i'm bored!!:headspin:


----------



## sparky32

Jenni4 said:


> Holy Crap! They actually called me back!! Whew! Everything is good, normal. That's a relief!! :happydance:

:happydance: Fantastic news!!! so so happy for you xxx


----------



## dan-o

Fab news jenny! xx


----------



## foxforce

Morning all

Great news Jenni :dance:

You will be ok Anna so long as your getting fluid in, if you have the runs your passing the fluid that way so don't be too concerned not to be weeing so much

How is everyone else today?

I'm trying stem ginger biscuits this am to try combat the ms, don't feel too bad now after having two.


----------



## Annamumof2

Jenni4 said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I'm up at silly o'clock with feeling sick and runs, mate thinks I have some kind of sickness bug but I hope my lil pea is alright I just feel like crap atm and I'm drinking loads but not weeing loads, should I be worried? Will my lil pea be alright?
> 
> Hi Anna! Sorry that you up but at least it gives me someone to talk to!! I forget that I'm a few hours ahead of the group!!
> 
> I think our little sweet peas are more resilient than we give them credit for. As long as you're drinking lots of water to not get dehydrated than you should be okay. Maybe some sort of sports drink and bananas to make sure your electrolytes and potassium levels are okay. I'm not a doctor, just sounds like a good idea?? :wacko:Click to expand...

I'm still waiting for an appointment from the midwife before I have anything seen, but I'm on a few things before I was pregnant like b-12 injections, folic acid & iron tablets I'm on them gor life so will be surpriced if I'm animic this time round, sorry I fell asleep btw was 5am and was so tired and got to youngens that was up at 7 but lucky enough Andys sorting them out for me, I feel weak this morning and I need to go shopping


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone today?

Sofiekirsten - great news and will update the front page now :happydance:

DM - How you feeling now hun? Hope the pain died down for you x

Annamumof2 - I'm sure everything is fine and its either the hormones playing you up or there is a bug going round. I had the runs awful over the weekend but then havent pooped since Sunday night . . . Drink plenty of fuilds and try to grab a bit of rest x

Jenni4 - Yeah for normal! :happydance:

Foxforce - I hate ginger biscuits but i have heard they are very good for MS as are plain almonds.

AFM - My tummy hurts a bit but i think its just because i am a bit blocked up and feel very bloated. Only a tiny bit queasy this morning but have some HB so i'm not worried, also POAS and the IC was really dark which makes me happy :)


----------



## samzi

Morning all.

So i was starting to feel a bit better yesterday and then this morning its hit me really hard again so im going to the drs again this morning and most likely getting a sicknote as ive been off a week now. So not amused! I like my job!

So anyway to cheer myself up i did my digi and i got my 3+ :happydance:!! so thats me done testing, like i promised :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

morning all. just waiting for EPU to call me back. There's been no more pain but i feel tender and bruised under my right hip bone so going to see if they can see me a day early. have left a message but nothing yet.... grr....


----------



## CatMum

Hope everyone's OK. Went to my first midwife appointment yesterday, but it was a bit rubbish - the GP had booked me in for a routine 10 min checkup, not an inital booking in appointment. So, she's coming to the house next week for a proper appointment. I spoke to her briefly and explained a few concerns, and she put my mind at ease, so that's good.

Dragon, I had a one-off stabbing sort of pain in my right ovary yesterday morning, and the Midwife said so long as it's not constant/regularly throbbing, she wouldn't think it to be a cause for concern. She said if it was an ectopic (which was my fear) I would be on the floor in pain, not just feeling achy/uncomfortable.


----------



## CatMum

Ooh, just noticed the baby's now a pea. Can't nickname him/her 'pip' anymore then ... will have to be 'mushy', seeing as that's my favourite type of pea!


----------



## dan-o

DragonMummy said:


> morning all. just waiting for EPU to call me back. There's been no more pain but i feel tender and bruised under my right hip bone so going to see if they can see me a day early. have left a message but nothing yet.... grr....

Hope they get back to you soon hun, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

*drums fingers*


----------



## fifi-folle

Really hope they call soon. The EPU I used to go to only had two nurses so if they were both with patients it took a while for them to get back to me. But if they don't get in touch soon phone them back, they probably have a mountain of messages each time they are away from the phone. Why are EPUs so dreadfully underfunded?
Speaking of which I need to phone them to change my appointment to sooner...


----------



## DragonMummy

yes they only have 2 nurses at this epu as well...


----------



## freckles09

Morning all! Was feeling a bit sick this morning so think the morning sickness is kicking in now! I've also gone off certain foods! I bought loads of raisins the other day but just can't eat them! Do ginger biscuits work for nausea? Also heard crackers are good...

Jenni - glad you got the all clear! :happydance:

DragonMummy - I hope the EPU call you back soon and you get some reassurance...

Congrats to anymore newbies! This is one busy thread!


----------



## fifi-folle

oops, started crying on the phone to them. They're going to call back and hopefully see me sooner than 6+4. Silly emotions. I don't normally bother other people with my tears. And he if they can't help I'll be taking a trip to Edinburgh (have to pay for parking there but it's worth it.) I am so stressed. As each day goes on I am expecting to miscarry more and more. I've only ever got to 5+1 before all the others ended earlier than that. I wish I could relax and not worry but I can't. Sorry to be such a downer. Not sleeping isn't helping (awake for two hours in the early hours each night)

ANNA: try not to worry about your upset tummy I am having the runs with nausea, it's just a special, lovely form of morning sickness. My friend had it too and she has a very boisterous little three year old daughter now! I think if you are prone to bowel upsets it just comes out in sympathy!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

EPU called back - she's happy that as I am having a scan tomorrow I don't need to be seen today but to go to A&E if the pain starts again. Happy day.


----------



## Doodlepants

Annamumof2 said:


> Hey girls, I'm up at silly o'clock with feeling sick and runs, mate thinks I have some kind of sickness bug but I hope my lil pea is alright I just feel like crap atm and I'm drinking loads but not weeing loads, should I be worried? Will my lil pea be alright?

Don't worry hun, I went to Egypt when preg with my daughter and when I got back I was soooo sick and had the runs- I was in 1st tri and went to hospital and everything was fine :) I have a bad tum anyway as I have IBS but my doc said that the baby's pretty well protected in there so try not to worry :)


----------



## Welshbean

Hi guys! I hope you don't mind if I cautiously join in..? I'm due 15th July, but I had a ruptured ectopic pregnancy in Feb and had surgery to remove my left tube, so I'm naturally very anxious! I'm having an early scan on 22nd Nov to check whether this one is in the right place.. 

Dragon Mummy - with my ectopic I had no pain at all! I only did an HPT because I was bleeding and assumed I was having a miscarriage. Luckily I called EPU and went in to get checked out. It's a long story as they tried to remove it using MTX treatment but that didn't work and even when it ruptured 2 weeks later I was still not in any pain - I just felt a bit dizzy, and to be honest I almost died (there was 2 litres of blood in my abdomen)!! So ladies - please get checked out if something is not feeling right..


----------



## Razcox

Welcome welshbean :wave: sorry to hear of all the troubles you had in feb but its great that they are taking a bit more care of you this time. An also thanks for the advise, i think any pain is always best to get checked out if for nothing more then your own peace of mind.

Ok bit TMI but i am feeling really amorous today! I had a dirty dream about DH this morning and ever since have been really in the mood. Because of the spotting and the other MCed though there isnt anything i can do about it! How frustrating, 6 weeks until we can even think about DTD again . . .


----------



## Barbles

How is everyone today?

When did you all go to the doctors? Im only 3 weeks and 3 days so was going to wait until next week to ring but not sure really.

Also anyone Rhesus Neg?


----------



## MrsPOP

morning ladies, glad your results were ok Jennie. Dragon's mummy good luck for your scan.

After worrying yesterday because I didnt 'feel' pregnant, I certainly feel it today! Im sooooo exhausted and had the worst nausea. yay!


----------



## jojosmami

Barbles said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> When did you all go to the doctors? Im only 3 weeks and 3 days so was going to wait until next week to ring but not sure really.
> 
> Also anyone Rhesus Neg?

Thats when you need the Rohgam Shot right? IF so, I am!


----------



## Jenni4

Barbles said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> When did you all go to the doctors? Im only 3 weeks and 3 days so was going to wait until next week to ring but not sure really.
> 
> Also anyone Rhesus Neg?

Hi Barbles! I rang my ob/gyn the day I got my bfp and had my 1st appt at 4w6d. They scheduled my scan for 7w6d. but am RH+ so I can't help you there...


----------



## Barbles

jojosmami said:


> Barbles said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> When did you all go to the doctors? Im only 3 weeks and 3 days so was going to wait until next week to ring but not sure really.
> 
> Also anyone Rhesus Neg?
> 
> Thats when you need the Rohgam Shot right? IF so, I am!Click to expand...

Yeah I think so, in the UK they call it the Anti D injection. It shouldnt be a problem for me this pregnancy as they told me my DD had the same blood type as me but still need all the injections again this time. Pain in the backside. Just wanted to know if there were any others out there :thumbup:

And thanks Jen, I think i will give them a call on Monday when I'm officially 'late'.


----------



## Doodlepants

Well I finally have a midwife appointment yay!
I telephone the centre where she's based just to see if they knew when I could expect to hear from her and she called me back, so I now have an appointment for next tues (16th), yippee!!! She said they normally see you her between 8-10 weeks, I'll be 7+3 so a bit early but that wont matter will it?...
Glad you got clear results back Jenni :)
Hope everyones ok, let us know how you get on Dragons Mummy 
xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Razcox said:


> Welcome welshbean :wave: sorry to hear of all the troubles you had in feb but its great that they are taking a bit more care of you this time. An also thanks for the advise, i think any pain is always best to get checked out if for nothing more then your own peace of mind.
> 
> Ok bit TMI but i am feeling really amorous today! I had a dirty dream about DH this morning and ever since have been really in the mood. Because of the spotting and the other MCed though there isnt anything i can do about it! How frustrating, 6 weeks until we can even think about DTD again . . .

It's a nightmare isn't it. I am getting rather frustrated!!!!:blush:But too darn scared to do anything about it! I'm still trying to "look after" DH ikywim so it's only me missing out. Roll on second trimester!


----------



## Annamumof2

Thanks girls just been so rough and tired lucky andys been off for a few days to help, and I do have IBS but never had this problem with Skye which is odd anyway I'm doing well just resting with hubby might have a nap later to catch up on the lost sleep if not least I know I will sleep tonight *fingers crossed*

I have been drinking plenty and I brought some Ginger snaps today so will suck on them to help me feeling sick.


----------



## fifi-folle

OMG I just spoke to my Mum and she said she knew I was pregnant before I told her at the weekend. I thought I was because I had dropped some hints when I cancelled going to help her pack for their house move but she said no, "Your boobs were getting bigger!" Now I had seen her on the Sunday before I got BFP, I would have been 9dpo, so she knew before I did!!! That's what I get for having former midwife/midwifery tutor as a Mum!!! Sure she'll come in handy with all my questions! I can pass on questions too! My friends have all asked me to get her opinion on pregnancy matters. I just can't believe she knew before I did! Her advice is to get new bras even at this early stage so as not to damage breast tissue. 
Still waiting on EPU...


----------



## fifi-folle

Annamumof2 said:


> Thanks girls just been so rough and tired lucky andys been off for a few days to help, and I do have IBS but never had this problem with Skye which is odd anyway I'm doing well just resting with hubby might have a nap later to catch up on the lost sleep if not least I know I will sleep tonight *fingers crossed*
> 
> I have been drinking plenty and I brought some Ginger snaps today so will suck on them to help me feeling sick.

One suggestion is to try porridge before bed as it is digested slowly and keeps your blood sugar even over night. I've also tried dry oatcakes which seem to work for me.


----------



## RedRose19

i hope everyone is well today :hugs: i changed my name ladies.. had a stalkerisg problem buts it ok now.. just waiting for a doc to call with my blood results.. anyone at 6ish weeks get bloods done.. im so scared what should they be by now...


----------



## Genie Doo

Wow Ladies it took me almost an hour to read all your posts. :winkwink: July is gonna be a very busy month :baby:

Jenni, good to hear your results were fine. 

Jojosmami - any news on your side?

Me getting better, it seems there is no scarlet fever for my daughter which is a great luck I couldn't even really believe. She is getting now some prevetive medication so I hope everythings gonna be OK. 

Tomm is my scan day - I'm a bit worried as I don't feel like being preggs for a few days now. It sounds crazy because I do have tons of sympomts - visiting the loo approx 15 times a day (making me crazy) boobs killing, and feeling dizzy constantly...
But yet, in some emotional way I do not feel THAT. Strange. Hope this is just a bad mood and everything is fine.


----------



## Genie Doo

RedRose19 said:


> i hope everyone is well today :hugs: i changed my name ladies.. had a stalkerisg problem buts it ok now.. just waiting for a doc to call with my blood results.. anyone at 6ish weeks get bloods done.. im so scared what should they be by now...

They did my blood test last week but they have not checked any hormones for my great suprise... ? Strange, isnt it? 
But at least I know my other measures are OK (other then glucose which was a tiny bit higher then normal (which measures from 3,3-5,5 and mine was 5,8)


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone.
Fifi-folle, thanks for the bra advice, I wasn't going to bother yet but I think I will now. How spooky that your mum could tell you were pregnant!
Genie Doo- Thats good news that your daughter's ok, I bet you're so relieved! Good luck for your scan tomorrow, you'll be fine, I don't feel pregnant emotionally either :)
Like the new name Red rose :)
Well I've got a visitor every day this week to see my new puppy and I'm soooo tired- NOT in the mood for visitors! Oh well....
xxx


----------



## sparky32

Hello everybody,

Genie Doo- Great to hear your daughters well much be such a relieve for you and good luck with the scan tomorrow, how exciting!!!

Am - Hope your IBS gets sorted out soon, that can be very draining and so annoying, big hugs

ASFM - I've just had my bloods results back and i'm not too sure what to make of them to be honest? On Monday they were 208 and today 388, i know its still early and can take upto 72hrs to double as i'm only 4+2. But do you think they're ok, honestly? My midwive has asked me to just sit it out and not to do anymore tests as i'm gonna drive myself nuts, i know she has a point but i'm just so frightened of anything happening and i don't think i can mentally handle another loss! I didn't expect them not to have doubled, kinda regretting getting them done now. Now i really want loads of symptoms so that i can at least feel pregnant. Oh don't know what to do :(

xx


----------



## RedRose19

awww hun im sure its just early days :hugs: i know how u feel tho i just got my bloods and im sure they are abit low for 6 weeks.. 

big hugs :hug: sending you lots of sticky glue ****


----------



## sparky32

RedRose19 said:


> awww hun im sure its just early days :hugs: i know how u feel tho i just got my bloods and im sure they are abit low for 6 weeks..
> 
> big hugs :hug: sending you lots of sticky glue ****

Its so worrying isn't it, men have no idea what we put ourselves through to have a baby xxx Big :hugs: to you too xx


----------



## Genie Doo

Sparky, honsetly, your hcG level seems to be perfectly normal and I checked with internet stats and showed it normal, too!


----------



## sparky32

Genie Doo said:


> Sparky, honsetly, your hcG level seems to be perfectly normal and I checked with internet stats and showed it normal, too!

Thank you, i just need to relax a bit i think xx


----------



## Annamumof2

fifi-folle said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls just been so rough and tired lucky andys been off for a few days to help, and I do have IBS but never had this problem with Skye which is odd anyway I'm doing well just resting with hubby might have a nap later to catch up on the lost sleep if not least I know I will sleep tonight *fingers crossed*
> 
> I have been drinking plenty and I brought some Ginger snaps today so will suck on them to help me feeling sick.
> 
> One suggestion is to try porridge before bed as it is digested slowly and keeps your blood sugar even over night. I've also tried dry oatcakes which seem to work for me.Click to expand...

Is that to stop me feeling sick or the runs? I had porridge today and I still felt sick I heaved a few tines which made Andy worry


----------



## sparklexox

Razcox said:


> Welcome welshbean :wave: sorry to hear of all the troubles you had in feb but its great that they are taking a bit more care of you this time. An also thanks for the advise, i think any pain is always best to get checked out if for nothing more then your own peace of mind.
> 
> Ok bit TMI but i am feeling really amorous today! I had a dirty dream about DH this morning and ever since have been really in the mood. Because of the spotting and the other MCed though there isnt anything i can do about it! How frustrating, 6 weeks until we can even think about DTD again . . .

Hehe!! Am on the same boat hunni! 

We were strictly advised no sex from when we started fsh injections until fetal heart beat is detected! so all in all 9weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! am cracking up lol

But would never chance it!
:hugs:

How are all you lovely ladies? 

I feel poo, nauseous,tired, my lower back killing me!! moan moan lol need a cuddle from DH missing him heapies! :winkwink:

xxx:hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

sparky32 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Genie Doo- Great to hear your daughters well much be such a relieve for you and good luck with the scan tomorrow, how exciting!!!
> 
> Am - Hope your IBS gets sorted out soon, that can be very draining and so annoying, big hugs
> 
> ASFM - I've just had my bloods results back and i'm not too sure what to make of them to be honest? On Monday they were 208 and today 388, i know its still early and can take upto 72hrs to double as i'm only 4+2. But do you think they're ok, honestly? My midwive has asked me to just sit it out and not to do anymore tests as i'm gonna drive myself nuts, i know she has a point but i'm just so frightened of anything happening and i don't think i can mentally handle another loss! I didn't expect them not to have doubled, kinda regretting getting them done now. Now i really want loads of symptoms so that i can at least feel pregnant. Oh don't know what to do :(
> 
> xx


It so hard to to worry! :hugs:

Them seem perfect tho!! xxx


----------



## Britt11

sparky32 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Genie Doo- Great to hear your daughters well much be such a relieve for you and good luck with the scan tomorrow, how exciting!!!
> 
> Am - Hope your IBS gets sorted out soon, that can be very draining and so annoying, big hugs
> 
> ASFM - I've just had my bloods results back and i'm not too sure what to make of them to be honest? On Monday they were 208 and today 388, i know its still early and can take upto 72hrs to double as i'm only 4+2. But do you think they're ok, honestly? My midwive has asked me to just sit it out and not to do anymore tests as i'm gonna drive myself nuts, i know she has a point but i'm just so frightened of anything happening and i don't think i can mentally handle another loss! I didn't expect them not to have doubled, kinda regretting getting them done now. Now i really want loads of symptoms so that i can at least feel pregnant. Oh don't know what to do :(
> 
> xx

Sparky, my FS and my family doc both dont do blood tests because they say its unreliable, the scan is what you want to wait for- so they did no HCG on me just booked an early scan for me which is this morning. Do you have an early scan booked to put your mind at ease?
:hugs:

Go for my scan in a few hours, nervous and excited


----------



## fifi-folle

Anna from what I understand it may help reduce the morning sickness. Although personally I think the sickness and bowel nonsense is linked.


----------



## sparklexox

DragonMummy said:


> in a bit of a panic - stood up and had a hideous stabbing pain just where my right ovary is. Was so bad I nearly threw up and I got really dizzy. EPU are closed until 0900 tomorrow and there's no point in A&E they'll just give me paracetamol....

:hugs::kiss: Reading back!

How are you am worried about you?

I do hope your ok now? 

xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Having a nightmare with EPU. They have flat out refused to see me. So I have spoken to the EPU in Edinburgh who were so much nicer and more sympathetic. She has called my GP and explained the situation and I have an emergency appt there tonight at 5pm. Hopefully they'll do beta HCG just to reassure me this is a viable pregnancy. I hate feeling like this.


----------



## sparklexox

Britt11 said:


> sparky32 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> Genie Doo- Great to hear your daughters well much be such a relieve for you and good luck with the scan tomorrow, how exciting!!!
> 
> Am - Hope your IBS gets sorted out soon, that can be very draining and so annoying, big hugs
> 
> ASFM - I've just had my bloods results back and i'm not too sure what to make of them to be honest? On Monday they were 208 and today 388, i know its still early and can take upto 72hrs to double as i'm only 4+2. But do you think they're ok, honestly? My midwive has asked me to just sit it out and not to do anymore tests as i'm gonna drive myself nuts, i know she has a point but i'm just so frightened of anything happening and i don't think i can mentally handle another loss! I didn't expect them not to have doubled, kinda regretting getting them done now. Now i really want loads of symptoms so that i can at least feel pregnant. Oh don't know what to do :(
> 
> xx
> 
> Sparky, my FS and my family doc both dont do blood tests because they say its unreliable, the scan is what you want to wait for- so they did no HCG on me just booked an early scan for me which is this morning. Do you have an early scan booked to put your mind at ease?
> :hugs:
> 
> Go for my scan in a few hours, nervous and excitedClick to expand...

Hi Britt< how are you? 

Thinking bout you and your scan,exciting!!!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

:happydance::happydance::thumbup::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:Well, Dr just called and said my HCG levels are 10,355 miu. So everything seems to be ok. Don't need a second blood test because levels are good. Get my first scan next Thursday!!!! YEA!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::thumbup:


----------



## Britt11

sparklexox said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky32 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> Genie Doo- Great to hear your daughters well much be such a relieve for you and good luck with the scan tomorrow, how exciting!!!
> 
> Am - Hope your IBS gets sorted out soon, that can be very draining and so annoying, big hugs
> 
> ASFM - I've just had my bloods results back and i'm not too sure what to make of them to be honest? On Monday they were 208 and today 388, i know its still early and can take upto 72hrs to double as i'm only 4+2. But do you think they're ok, honestly? My midwive has asked me to just sit it out and not to do anymore tests as i'm gonna drive myself nuts, i know she has a point but i'm just so frightened of anything happening and i don't think i can mentally handle another loss! I didn't expect them not to have doubled, kinda regretting getting them done now. Now i really want loads of symptoms so that i can at least feel pregnant. Oh don't know what to do :(
> 
> xx
> 
> Sparky, my FS and my family doc both dont do blood tests because they say its unreliable, the scan is what you want to wait for- so they did no HCG on me just booked an early scan for me which is this morning. Do you have an early scan booked to put your mind at ease?
> :hugs:
> 
> Go for my scan in a few hours, nervous and excitedClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Britt< how are you?
> 
> Thinking bout you and your scan,exciting!!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hon, appreciate it :hugs: I'm doing okay, but not a ton of symptoms still, so hopefully all is okay today

how are you doing and when is your first scan?

:hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

fifi-folle said:


> Anna from what I understand it may help reduce the morning sickness. Although personally I think the sickness and bowel nonsense is linked.

Well I have now midwife to give me advice or anything.... Thanks anyway Hun


----------



## sparky32

Britt11 said:


> Sparky, my FS and my family doc both dont do blood tests because they say its unreliable, the scan is what you want to wait for- so they did no HCG on me just booked an early scan for me which is this morning. Do you have an early scan booked to put your mind at ease?
> :hugs:
> 
> Go for my scan in a few hours, nervous and excited

I have an early scan on the 2nd December and i will be 7+3 when it comes round, my midwife has offered a scan the week before but i really want to hold out for the 2nd that way i will definitely see baby's heartbeart.

Thats so exciting you have your scan today, hope everything goes well and can't wait to hear all about it xxx


----------



## sparky32

jojosmami said:


> :happydance::happydance::thumbup::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:Well, Dr just called and said my HCG levels are 10,355 miu. So everything seems to be ok. Don't need a second blood test because levels are good. Get my first scan next Thursday!!!! YEA!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::thumbup:

:happydance: Yeah thats great news xxx


----------



## Genie Doo

Fifi hun, thats great you made it and got an appointment with them, get back to us on the results!

Jojosmami, great to hear you are well!:happydance:

Sparklekox - 9 weeks??? OOOh it must be killing. (Eventhough my libido just went straight down since pregnant - OH getting to be a bit upset about being refused 4/5 times. I keep promising him it will get better I just feel like a bit too worried now.)


----------



## sparky32

fifi-folle said:


> Having a nightmare with EPU. They have flat out refused to see me. So I have spoken to the EPU in Edinburgh who were so much nicer and more sympathetic. She has called my GP and explained the situation and I have an emergency appt there tonight at 5pm. Hopefully they'll do beta HCG just to reassure me this is a viable pregnancy. I hate feeling like this.

Thats awful that the EPU in Fife are refusing to see you. I hope your doctor is much more sympathetic tonight and you get some answers and reassurance. Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## sparklexox

Jojo's- that's great news your the same as me hehe.xx

britt - i don't have a ton either! But am comparing it to my pregnancy with my daughter and really need to stop!!! My scan is on the 24th if dh get's home earlier they will scan earlier!

Xx


----------



## sparklexox

Genie Doo said:


> Fifi hun, thats great you made it and got an appointment with them, get back to us on the results!
> 
> Jojosmami, great to hear you are well!:happydance:
> 
> Sparklekox - 9 weeks??? OOOh it must be killing. (Eventhough my libido just went straight down since pregnant - OH getting to be a bit upset about being refused 4/5 times. I keep promising him it will get better I just feel like a bit too worried now.)

TMI but I normally have a high sex drive, am not bothered! This is way more important :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

jojosmami said:


> :happydance::happydance::thumbup::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:Well, Dr just called and said my HCG levels are 10,355 miu. So everything seems to be ok. Don't need a second blood test because levels are good. Get my first scan next Thursday!!!! YEA!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::thumbup:

Fab news hun, loads of lovely HCG!! xx


----------



## Razcox

Britt - Good luck at your scan today, keep us updated and i will add a little :happydance: when you get back with the good news.

jojosmami - Thats great news hun, a few of us have had a few scares with our beamies but they seem to be a bunch of fighters. xxxx


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks to all of you ladies!! I'm so happy and glad I have girls who are so great and able to help me go thru this crazy roller coster and know exactly how I'm feeling! :hugs::friends::hugs:


----------



## MommyWishes4

I am sooooo sick today. I can't stop gagging at everything and it constantly feels like I'm two seconds away from losing it...

Anyone else's morning sickness getting worse by the day? Mine definitely is. I'm dreading how it's going to be next week - because it's increased so much this week that I'm just always :sick:


----------



## dan-o

Yeah mine seems to be getting worse, although I'm still yet to be sick. 
Sometimes I wish I would just be sick, I'd probably feel a lot better then, lol! :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

jojosmami said:


> :happydance::happydance::thumbup::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:Well, Dr just called and said my HCG levels are 10,355 miu. So everything seems to be ok. Don't need a second blood test because levels are good. Get my first scan next Thursday!!!! YEA!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::thumbup:

Congrats! :happydance: Maybe we need to add a pair of boxing gloves to our July Beach Bump banners. lol C'mon, beanies! Make your mommies proud!


----------



## jojosmami

This morning I woke up sooooooo sick! I have noticed that its been getting worse over the last couple days.


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Starry Night! I think we have a group of tough little babies on our hands!!


----------



## MrsWez

I'm soo tried but I am having trouble falling asleep. I just want to nap but I still have 3 more hours of yucky work


----------



## Barbles

Slightly sore boobies have kicked in today and Im feeling quite tired. OH said Im too early to be having symptoms, pah what do men know. But now he has got me thinking that Im imagining symptoms and are my hormones really crazy yet coz Im so early? I cried this morning because I decided AF was probably going to come, danced like a loon this afternoon in excitement and now Im doubting myself. Like OH said this is going to be a long 9 months :haha:

Oh and Im a mad thirsty beast, I cannot stop drinking. :coffee:


----------



## samzi

Men know sod all regarding early symptoms :lol: i can asure you, you are most deffo not imagining them :D


----------



## LEW32

Hello all,

I was wondering if I could join your group....I got a postive FRER yesterday at 10DPO and again this morning at 11DPO I still cannot believe it! I don't have a doc appt until Nov 19th to confirm unfortunately, but believe I would be due July 24th.

A funny story...this month I got a fortune cookie that said 'Your present plans will succeed' and one of the lucky numbers on the back was '9'- the day I got my first bfp- quite a nice coincidence!

This will be my OH and I's 1st :baby: so I am rather excited and am sure I will have LOADS of questions!

So nervous that my af is still going to show her ugly face....

Its nice to meet you lovely ladies and wish you all well in the first tri!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

Well girlys I'm of to bed early so tired after hardly no sleep last night, so night night girls, just hope the light cramping above my belly bottom don't annoy my sleeping


----------



## fifi-folle

Well, ended up at hospital this evening, Edinburgh EPU nurse I spoke to was rather worried when I told her about abdo pain and back pain she got rather worried, spoke to my GP, emergency appt at GP, prodded and poked and pain, sent to gynae ward. Rather concerned about ectopic (although it's most likely my endo), did blood tests, beta hcg and going back in the morning for scan. Saw the same doc as yesterday and he was totally different, he didn't even remember me telling him I had abdo pain! Hope once this scan shows all is ok, I can calm down!


----------



## jojosmami

fifi-folle said:


> Well, ended up at hospital this evening, Edinburgh EPU nurse I spoke to was rather worried when I told her about abdo pain and back pain she got rather worried, spoke to my GP, emergency appt at GP, prodded and poked and pain, sent to gynae ward. Rather concerned about ectopic (although it's most likely my endo), did blood tests, beta hcg and going back in the morning for scan. Saw the same doc as yesterday and he was totally different, he didn't even remember me telling him I had abdo pain! Hope once this scan shows all is ok, I can calm down!

Really hoping and prayer everything is well for you hunni!


----------



## LEW32

:hi: Fifi... I am new here, but just wanted to let you know that I really hope everything goes well with your tests! FX that its just the endo giving you pains!


----------



## MrsPOP

More cramps this evening. If they carry on tonight I may pay a visit to my gynae ER tomorrow. I have no idea how to access EPU :(


----------



## MrsPOP

Fifi I hope your scan goes well xxx


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,
back from my scan at 6w6days (or 6w5days according to LMP) and all is perfect!! I am measuring at the right size for my dates and babies HB was 131bpm. Was so nervous I was in tears but relieved and so happy all is well.
DH and I are on :cloud9:

thanks for your support, will read up on more updates later- have to go to a meeting but looking forward to catching up later

:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Hooray, Britt! Congrats!

FX'd for you, Fifi and MrsPop!

Welcome, Lew32!

AFM, had some low PMA this afternoon as I haven't been feeling good and my spotting has been persistent. I keep convincing myself I'm getting cramps when it's probably just bloat, morning sickness or my IBS. I've had a miscarriage so I know what those kind of cramps feel like. Still not sure if my nausea is m/s or a bug I picked up at the hospital (don't know why people go to the ER with non-lift threatening flu...just makes everyone else sick).

I hate limbo land. boo! But my spotting has calmed down lately and trying to keep in mind that some cramps are normal this early on.


----------



## fifi-folle

MrsPOP said:


> More cramps this evening. If they carry on tonight I may pay a visit to my gynae ER tomorrow. I have no idea how to access EPU :(

Here's a list of EPUs
You might need a GP referral though, but that can be done over the phone usually.
Glad scan went well Britt!
Starry - try not to worry (says me, I am such a neurotic nutcase at the moment!) your hormones are probably all over the place, hence the low mood. Glad the spotting has eased. I forget, have you seen GP/gynae?
Lew: thank you and welcome, hope you have a H&H 9 months.
Welcome to any other new people, congratulations!
And hope everyone is keeping well x

Thanks for your best wishes. 
Sorry I have been such a nightmare today, got myself all worked up and stressed. Bit calmer now I know they are taking me seriously.


----------



## gw76

Wow, there are a lot of posts on here! It's great...

To all those who have had good results back - YAY, and for those of you who are waiting to get some answers GL !

To all those who are new to the thread - Congrats!!!


----------



## sianyld

:hi: ladies,

Hope u dont mind me dropping in to sign up! Had a hell of a 3 weeks between suspected ectopic amongst other things but todays scan confirmed a HB and the baby in the right place :cloud9:

I thought that i was 6+6 but have had my dates put back to 6+1 today so its looking likely that we have a July baby, my original EDD was 30th June but from todays dates it may be July 5th! Hope u dont mind me joining and i hope every1 is well xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Well I slept for a bit and woke up to Andy watching something on YouTube, anyway I decided that I will find the silver star teams number and chase up to fund out when my appointment would be I'm surpost to be very high rusk which I thought means get seen more like the doctor I booked in with told me that it would only take me 2wks till I get seen, sense then it's been 4wks slmost sense I saw the doctor and no appointment, so calling the hospital tomorrow and asking them myself where my appointment is.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had my bloods done today ive got to wait for my results back to see if im still pregnant, they said they will be in no late than the 19th!


----------



## gw76

xMissxZoiex said:


> I had my bloods done today ive got to wait for my results back to see if im still pregnant, they said they will be in no late than the 19th!

What, the 19th - that is crazy! I have friends who work in labs, and a couple who are doctors and they can get results the same day or the next - the 19th seems an awful long time to have to wait! Man, that sucks...

FX'd that you find out earlier and that it is good news...


----------



## sianyld

I agree with the above poster when i had bloods done more often than not they were back later the same day or the day after at latest. hope they dont keep u waiting that long x


----------



## Sherri81

Haven't been keeping on here much.

HAd some light pink CM yesterday. Only visible when I wiped. Dr said this is normal sometimes, but I didn't have any pink with Devon at all. Yesterday is also when my period should have been due.

After I got back from the Drs, I had some more pink stuff and it was stringy. Was so sure that I was out. Been having period type pains, which I did have with Devon so I wasn't too worried about.

Decided to take it easy to see what would happen, and the pink CM/spotting stopped, and every now and then when I wipe I just have a little bit of brown, which I DID have with Devon between about 5-6.5 weeks pregnant.

Hopefully it stays just a teensy bit of brown.

Been lying low for now, not doing much. Did bloodwork today and it did double. I am 4+1 now and they were 436.5 this morning. So they have more than doubled in the past 48 hours.

For now, I am going to try to stay positive, and I am going to try to keep off my feet to see how this all plays out.

Have more bloods to do on Friday.


----------



## Starry Night

I think it depends where you are and who you get them through. When I've gotten bloods through the ER or Urgent Care centre I will get them back the same day or early the next. But through my gp's office I only hear back if there is something wrong. I got my hcg tested a few days after my bfp and I never heard back. Though when I see my gp tomorrow I'm going to ask for a timeline and that I want to know the results for good or ill.

MissZoie, I hope your little one is OK! I'm somewhat in limbo too at the moment. Keep trying to find ways to distract yourself and have sticky-bean thoughts. ((hugs))


----------



## xMissxZoiex

gw76 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I had my bloods done today ive got to wait for my results back to see if im still pregnant, they said they will be in no late than the 19th!
> 
> What, the 19th - that is crazy! I have friends who work in labs, and a couple who are doctors and they can get results the same day or the next - the 19th seems an awful long time to have to wait! Man, that sucks...
> 
> FX'd that you find out earlier and that it is good news...Click to expand...




sianyld said:


> I agree with the above poster when i had bloods done more often than not they were back later the same day or the day after at latest. hope they dont keep u waiting that long x

Thats what i thought Its absolutly crazy when you can get them back the same day! i reckon the receptionist is abit slow because she said "well we cant rush these things can we" When i said "well acctually Yeh you can" she then said to me that im not priority!!
Does it not matter if ive had a MC then? Grr stupid woman x


----------



## fifi-folle

OMG that's crazy! I really hope they don't keep you waiting that long. Fx for good news. There are a lot of girls here who've had scares but seem to have sticky beans, this seems to be a lucky group!!!
Sherri I'm hoping that's just a spot of implantation bleeding. Got fingers crossed for you.
Welcome Sian, congrats on seeing HB.

Gotta love insomnia, been awake since 1am!


----------



## JCsquaredd

sianyld said:


> :hi: ladies,
> 
> Hope u dont mind me dropping in to sign up! Had a hell of a 3 weeks between suspected ectopic amongst other things but todays scan confirmed a HB and the baby in the right place :cloud9:
> 
> I thought that i was 6+6 but have had my dates put back to 6+1 today so its looking likely that we have a July baby, my original EDD was 30th June but from todays dates it may be July 5th! Hope u dont mind me joining and i hope every1 is well xxx

Such wonderful news!! I wish you hadn't had to go through all of that! :dohh:


----------



## Britt11

thanks so much for the well wishes ladies :hugs:

Misszoie- I have everything crossed for you that all is okay, hope you get your results soon- I would think you would have signs if something was wrong :hugs:

Starrynight- prayers for you, I hope you get through this tough time and very glad the spotting has calmed down. My gf had spotting for 4 weeks in early pregnancy and she has a beautiful healthy little girl now 

Sainyld- what a wonderful update!! My gosh what a scare to think you are having an ectopic but a nice surprise to find the HB and baby in the right place

Fifi- isnt the insomnia insane? I was up at 1am last night too...aggh, I used to sleep like a rock

Sherri- great #'s :thumbup: glad they are increasing well

Its strange to hear about all the MS from everyone as I really dont have it and I am quite far along comparitively, I guess I am one of the lucky ones. I had a few mild episodes in the afternoon but nothing really

:hugs:


----------



## sparky32

I'm not feeling to good today, i feel very emotional :cry: Late last night i started to feel quite unwell and was sick, but it didn't feel like MS. I had quite an upset tummy with a little pain on my left hand side. I finally managed to get some sleep but now i'm up early and i still don't feel right. Getting some back pain as we speak and i just generally feel under the weather. Think i will just take it easy today, wsa supposed to be going to the hairdressers and stuff but i think it will be pj day. I do hope it eases up. Do you think its just more symptoms?? xx


----------



## Jenni4

Finally!! I am so excited....I feel a bit ill today! :happydance: I feel like everything I eat gets stuck in my throat and all digestion in my body has stopped....but yet....i still am hungry?? Weird! :wacko:


----------



## Barbles

sparky32 said:


> I'm not feeling to good today, i feel very emotional :cry: Late last night i started to feel quite unwell and was sick, but it didn't feel like MS. I had quite an upset tummy with a little pain on my left hand side. I finally managed to get some sleep but now i'm up early and i still don't feel right. Getting some back pain as we speak and i just generally feel under the weather. Think i will just take it easy today, wsa supposed to be going to the hairdressers and stuff but i think it will be pj day. I do hope it eases up. Do you think its just more symptoms?? xx

Aww Im sorry you are not feeling well. There are so many bugs and sickness things going around at the moment, maybe you have caught one of them. 
How bad are they pains? When I was pregnant with my daughter I had quite bad pains which I assumed were period pains, which came when I was around 4-6 weeks, kept assuming AF was on its way & never thought for a second I was pregnant (I didnt find out i was pg until 6+1).
A lazy day sound like a good idea to me. I hope you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Barbles

Jenni4 said:


> Finally!! I am so excited....I feel a bit ill today! :happydance: I feel like everything I eat gets stuck in my throat and all digestion in my body has stopped....but yet....i still am hungry?? Weird! :wacko:

This made me laugh a little bit. I'm waiting for MS so i know I have a proper pregnancy symptom but then I know how bad my MS gets so I dont want it at the same time.
:dohh:


----------



## Annamumof2

Ugh morning sick not so good I keep heaving but not bringing anything up it's annoying


----------



## foxforce

Morning girlies

Jojo - congrats on your results, really great hcg!! :loopy: Same day I have my scan next week fx'd for us!

Britt - Great news on your scan you must be relieved! :dance:

Fifi - Hope your ok and we get to hear some good news from you today fx'd!

Mrs Pop - Hope your feeling better and the cramps settled, my EPU needs to be access be referral from GP, MW or A&E. You could phone your hospitals switchboard and get put through to try speak to someone incase you can go direct.

Starry - how are you today? Hope your feeling better x

MissZoie - Seems a while to wait for bloods, normally back the next day :shrug: fX'd everything is good for you :hugs:

Sherri - I had a slight bleed day before af was due then a day of brown spotting, try not worry although it's very stressful probably IB. Just take it easy and look after yourself. 3 weeks later I haven't had any since and my symptoms have been increasing aswell as getting 3+ test week after so hormones were going up. They wouldn't do my bloods :nope:

Hi :wave: to the newcomers & congrats to you!

And me today . . . is better, ms is better as I'm eating little and often, yesterday had a banging headache all day which was awful, so glad that has gone. Need to wash my greasy hair and venture outside lol 
Hope everyone els is well :thumbup:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all how is everyone?

LEW32 & sianyld - Welcome and congrates on the :bfp: Will add you now. 

sianyld - Sorry for all the stress you have had and the scare :hugs: we seem to have some really fighters in this group though. x

fifi-folle - Hope the scan goes well.

Sherri81 - Great news about your levels and will be sending lots of sticky :dust: your way that this carries on. :hugs:

Britt11 - That&#8217;s great news!! :happydance: I havent had any MS either I just feel a bit queasy sometimes.

xMissxZoiex - Good luck with the results, hope they come back sooner then the 19th for you.

Starry - Glad to hear the bleeding has died down and I think it&#8217;s a good sign you are getting some pains and MS. There would be no need for your womb to grow if there was no one in there xxxx

Sparky32 - Sorry you are feeling rough hun but I think is a really good sign as it sound like a few of the symptoms I have had as well. Take it easy today and enjoy your PJ day :hug:

Jenni4 - Yeah for felling ill! LOL

Nnamumof2 - Boo for feeling ill :hugs:

AFM - Well i feel really rough today, the queasy doesnt seem to want to go and i have been to the loo 3 times already this morning because of an upset tummy. Wish i had some hoilday i could take . . . . Still its nearly the weekend and i can have a nice rest for a couple of days before it all starts again.


----------



## Annamumof2

Well rang the midwife and I should get a phone call for my first appointment soon, she said if nothing by Monday ring again and they should sort something out


----------



## DragonMummy

morning all - just back from my viability scan. saw the most beautiful little heartbeat :cloud9:

Here is my little baby

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01220.jpg


----------



## Razcox

Yeah DM thats great news! :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

Raz my 12 week scan is on 20th December for the front page xxx


----------



## Razcox

DragonMummy said:


> Raz my 12 week scan is on 20th December for the front page xxx

OK will add it now next to the happydance for your HB :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

is there anything more beautiful?


----------



## freckles09

Morning all. Wow this thread moves fast! 

As you said Raz it does seem like we have a lot of beanies that are fighters in here :thumbup: Congrats on the scan Dragon Mummy!

I am feeling sooooo tired but we're getting a new bed delivered today so can't wait to rest in that yay! Also feeling a bit of neausea each morning for the last couple of days...


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations Jenni on feeling ill (I know that sounds weird but I know you've been waiting to get some symptoms lol!) :)
Lovely pic DragonMummy, conrats.....I'm bloody shocked there weren't about 5 in there though lol!
Hope everyones well today, I feel sick, tired and keep crying....and I'm NOT a cryer lol!
xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Yes we were a bit surprised..... thought there could be a litter!


----------



## Annamumof2

Nice scan DM glad all is doing well


----------



## dan-o

Massive congratulations DragonMummy!!! :yipee: Love the pic too! xx


----------



## jojosmami

YEa Dragon! That is a beautiful sight! Congrats again hunni. 

Feeling pretty sick all day yesterday and this morning is horrible! Today is my DD 2nd birthday and I have to make a cake and all of that and even the thought of cake is making me gag! Think this is gonna be a long day!


----------



## foxforce

Congrats DM beautiful pic and great news on HB! :dance: . . . Hmm just the one in there then . . .

Good luck with the birthday preparations Jojo not easy dealing with food when your feeling so sick :nope:

I'm still feeling ok today so got some bits done round the house...feel tired now though! :dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: yes definately one!!! she counted and everything!


----------



## Jenni4

That's awesome Dragonmummy!!! Although I'm still not convinced there's just one in there hehe...:haha:


----------



## Jenni4

Hahahaha we wrote that at the same time!!


----------



## CatMum

Hurray Dragon Mum, great news. I am sure I can see a little face already lol x Can't believe that's what my baby looks like too ...wow!


----------



## jojosmami

I am sooooo Tired. Almost unnaturally tired. Is anyone else so weak feeling? I just have to figure out a way to take a nap and soon! :sick: not as bad right now but could change at any moment. I need some coffee or something to get thru this day but the thought of coffee right now makes me :sick: Does anyone have any tricks on getting their energy up or volenteer come make birthday cupcakes and :laundry::iron::dishes::shower::hangwashing: for me? :haha:!!


----------



## Razcox

Awww cheesy chips! Feel much better now :)

How is everyone else this afternoon?


----------



## DragonMummy

omg cheesy chips....

am just off to sainsburys and it is pissing it down. going to make some soup this afternoon - tomato and chorizo. my mate made it for me the other day and it was awesome!


----------



## foxforce

Razcox said:


> Awww cheesy chips! Feel much better now :)
> 
> How is everyone else this afternoon?

Good still thanks, eating quite alot to keep any hunger away as feel awful when I get hungry!! Mmm just had Galaxy Bubbles ....not sure what's for dinner tonight....

Cheesy chips sounds good!

7 weeks tomorrow Raz :dance: My first goalpost!


----------



## Annamumof2

Razcox said:


> Awww cheesy chips! Feel much better now :)
> 
> How is everyone else this afternoon?

i'm doing alright hun keep feeling sick though which is annoying ive tried alot of things to stop it but they just make me feel worse, hope your doing alright hun and cheesy chips yummy


----------



## DragonMummy

hmm despite the doc agreeing that my dates are probably right she did say that she is sticking to my lmp dates as there's not a lot of difference. So should i go by what i think my dates are or what they are using as my official dates for my ticker?


----------



## butterfly25

Lovely pic dragon mommy. How much could you see on the actual scan? Could you see a head or other body parts or just the heart beating. I have my scan next Thursday and I will be on my last day of 7 weeks so curious on what I should be able to see.


----------



## Doodlepants

EEEEEEEWWWW Cheesy chips yuk! I'm so off cheese right now! This is my first day of feeling really sick.....I know I'm being a baby about it but I've never had ms before :(
MMMMMMMM Soup! Now we're talking!....I dont have any, I need some!!!Must go shopping!
Oh and cleaning up after Shelbys accidents isn't helping lol!
On a non-preg related note- did anyone watch the only way is essex? I'm so ashamed that I watch it, it's awful but I can't help but watch iykwim!:blush:


----------



## DragonMummy

i saw a blob with a little flickering light on. i had one at 9 weeks with H and it still wasn't a proper baby at that stage although you could make out head and body.


----------



## dan-o

DragonMummy said:


> hmm despite the doc agreeing that my dates are probably right she did say that she is sticking to my lmp dates as there's not a lot of difference. So should i go by what i think my dates are or what they are using as my official dates for my ticker?

Wow, did you get your EDD changed DM? :flower:

My scan still seems sooooooo far away, lol!!


----------



## sparklexox

Hi ladies, how are you all?

wow scans !!!! congrats lovely pic dragonmummy amazing!

Britt - Congrats hunni! bet your on cloud9!!

Sorry some girlys aren't feeling the best! sending get well vibes!!!

WELCOME NEWBIES & CONGRATS!!!!

Any1 experienced this??? - waking up early hours feeling like Ive had many glass of wine! As in sick as!! hummm.

xxxx


----------



## sparklexox

Doodlepants said:


> EEEEEEEWWWW Cheesy chips yuk! I'm so off cheese right now! This is my first day of feeling really sick.....I know I'm being a baby about it but I've never had ms before :(
> MMMMMMMM Soup! Now we're talking!....I dont have any, I need some!!!Must go shopping!
> Oh and cleaning up after Shelbys accidents isn't helping lol!
> On a non-preg related note- did anyone watch the only way is essex? I'm so ashamed that I watch it, it's awful but I can't help but watch iykwim!:blush:

Hey hunni, am just away to catch up with the drama hehe was far to tired last night. light weight in bed sleeping by 9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## MommyWishes4

7 weeks today!! Woo! Does anyone else feel like it's flying by? Can't believe I'm already 7 weeks. 

So baby is as big as a blueberry...is it strange that the moment I saw that, I craved blueberries? :haha:

I discovered that I can keep bagels down without getting sick. Yay!


----------



## fifi-folle

Back from u/s, sac in right place, ovaries look fine (pain must just be endo), endometrium 19mm thick! Spoke to doc after, he's happy how it's progressing, although hcg was *3528 *yesterday (20dpo) and he said normally you would see a fetal pole at that level but not to worry. Having next scan at 6w4d (11 days time). Just glad to know it's in the right place.

DM - so lovely to see your scan pics!


----------



## foxforce

Excellent news Fifi I believe your hcg is a good level on my rubbish knowledge of it! Congrats!

Sparkle - I felt like I had the worse hangover Sunday all day but that was day after a wedding and I think I only had 5 hours sleep. Same again yesterday, fine today :shrug:

Doodle - I don't watch The Only way Is Essex sorry :D I'm sure it's amusing!


----------



## jojosmami

So glad to hear that everything is good fifi!!!! YEa!!!


----------



## Razcox

fifi-folle - So glad everything is looking good hun, you will get to see that lovely little HB in a couple of weeks too x


----------



## sparklexox

foxforce said:


> Excellent news Fifi I believe your hcg is a good level on my rubbish knowledge of it! Congrats!
> 
> Sparkle - I felt like I had the worse hangover Sunday all day but that was day after a wedding and I think I only had 5 hours sleep. Same again yesterday, fine today :shrug:
> 
> Doodle - I don't watch The Only way Is Essex sorry :D I'm sure it's amusing!

It rotten feeling so hungover lol At least with a real 1 the drink is to blame hehe

I said I wouldn't moan if I was lucky enough get pregnant! And here am moaning lol.

ON A BRIGHTER NOTE IT'S FRIDAY EVE WOOHOOO!!! 

:kiss:


----------



## sparklexox

fifi-folle said:


> Back from u/s, sac in right place, ovaries look fine (pain must just be endo), endometrium 19mm thick! Spoke to doc after, he's happy how it's progressing, although hcg was *3528 *yesterday (20dpo) and he said normally you would see a fetal pole at that level but not to worry. Having next scan at 6w4d (11 days time). Just glad to know it's in the right place.
> 
> DM - so lovely to see your scan pics!

GREAT NEWS 

:hugs:


----------



## foxforce

sparklexox said:


> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> Excellent news Fifi I believe your hcg is a good level on my rubbish knowledge of it! Congrats!
> 
> Sparkle - I felt like I had the worse hangover Sunday all day but that was day after a wedding and I think I only had 5 hours sleep. Same again yesterday, fine today :shrug:
> 
> Doodle - I don't watch The Only way Is Essex sorry :D I'm sure it's amusing!
> 
> It rotten feeling so hungover lol At least with a real 1 the drink is to blame hehe
> 
> I said I wouldn't moan if I was lucky enough get pregnant! And here am moaning lol.
> 
> ON A BRIGHTER NOTE IT'S FRIDAY EVE WOOHOOO!!!
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...

Totally agree with you, I felt I had drank as much as all my friends who were very drunk, I was taxi driver for a them and I woke feeling the worse and no one else had hangovers :growlmad: lol

What we like yes don't want to moan but it's not nice feeling so rubbish!

Any plans for the weekend everyone?


----------



## DragonMummy

@Sparkle you know it's actually Thursday, right? :rofl:


Am amusing myself by making soup - tomato, red pepper and chorizo. It smells effing fabulous!


----------



## sparklexox

OMG WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME?? embarrassing.com!!! lol 

MMM I want some of your soup yummers!

I think am just gonna chill obviously over tired lol

xxx


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on the great scan fifi!! :yipee:


----------



## Starry Night

fifi, that's excellent news! It's so nice to have another worry put to rest.

DM, lovely scan! You must be so pleased!

Re: sickness: Yeah, I think ms is starting to get to me. Felt quite nauseous this morning though it's gone for now. Maybe I'm having m/s in the true sense of the word where it will be gone by noon. Had pizza pockets for lunch. They were so good! It was the first time in days that non plain toast sort of food agreed with me. 

Had blood work done today and will get the results tomorrow afternoon. Kind of nervous as this is sort of "facing the music" in seeing where this pregnancy is headed. I'm hoping the increased nausea and decreased spotting (just brown stuff now) is a good sign. My gp said spotting is very common in early pregnancy but it still is 50/50 which way it will go.

I'm officially on bed rest for the next two weeks or so. My gp has booked a scan through the hospital but that won't be for a couple weeks as she said there is no point until I'm 7 weeks along. Just waiting for a call from the office to get an exact date and time.

Well, it's time to go put my feet back up.


----------



## Sherri81

Starry, I'm glad that things have settled down a bit for you. Hopefully your numbers have gone up good.

Still having some lightish brown CM here. Only now and then though, just like it was with Devon. Still laying low for right now. Now having much in the way of symptoms yet. Boobs only tingle every now and then. Having a bit of insomnia, but nothing too bad. No real nausea. Maybe a bit hungrier than normal. Cramping has pretty much stopped.

Sometimes I wonder what would be normal for symptoms right now since I just delivered a baby 3 months ago. Maybe my boobs won't get so sore because my milk just dried up and so they're already used to the hormones etc. Maybe my uterus doesn't feel like its stretching because its still sort of stretched... I don't know. One thing is for sure, my cervix hurts. Which I guess is understandable since my stitches were in place when she was delivered, meaning I tore a hole beside my cervix. And then I had to have the D&C 4 weeks later....

I just don't know what is normal in these circumstances...

My ultrasound hasn't been scheduled yet, and usually it takes a month or more to get one here. But they have to mark mine as urgent since I need one for dating so the surgeons can clear their schedules to do my Transabdominal Cerclage. So they can literally order one on a Monday, and 2 days later is HAS to be done. So not too worried that I don't have a scan date set yet.

If anything, I am worried that I won't find a competent surgeon in time. Am thinking I may have to fly out to Toronto for my surgery, as the only surgeon in BC who can do them hasn't done one on a pregnant woman in 5 years. And even then, he's only ever done about 12 in pregnancy, and of those 12, 2 lost their babies. So I don't really like his success rate.


----------



## anna matronic

Sherri, have you got BFP??? Congratulations hun and I hope things go smoothly for you :) I hope you are well x x :hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

Sherri81 said:


> Starry, I'm glad that things have settled down a bit for you. Hopefully your numbers have gone up good.
> 
> Still having some lightish brown CM here. Only now and then though, just like it was with Devon. Still laying low for right now. Now having much in the way of symptoms yet. Boobs only tingle every now and then. Having a bit of insomnia, but nothing too bad. No real nausea. Maybe a bit hungrier than normal. Cramping has pretty much stopped.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder what would be normal for symptoms right now since I just delivered a baby 3 months ago. Maybe my boobs won't get so sore because my milk just dried up and so they're already used to the hormones etc. Maybe my uterus doesn't feel like its stretching because its still sort of stretched... I don't know. One thing is for sure, my cervix hurts. Which I guess is understandable since my stitches were in place when she was delivered, meaning I tore a hole beside my cervix. And then I had to have the D&C 4 weeks later....
> 
> I just don't know what is normal in these circumstances...
> 
> My ultrasound hasn't been scheduled yet, and usually it takes a month or more to get one here. But they have to mark mine as urgent since I need one for dating so the surgeons can clear their schedules to do my Transabdominal Cerclage. So they can literally order one on a Monday, and 2 days later is HAS to be done. So not too worried that I don't have a scan date set yet.
> 
> If anything, I am worried that I won't find a competent surgeon in time. Am thinking I may have to fly out to Toronto for my surgery, as the only surgeon in BC who can do them hasn't done one on a pregnant woman in 5 years. And even then, he's only ever done about 12 in pregnancy, and of those 12, 2 lost their babies. So I don't really like his success rate.

I wish you all the best, Thinking about you!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsPOP

Aw fifi I'm glad things went well. My cramps settled down so I've held off going to epu for now. Dipped an IC and still very positive so maybe it's just my poppet snuggling in?


----------



## Annamumof2

Oooh girlys I had my letter though at last and my appointment us for the 22nd november @ 10:45am they did make it for 9:25am but needed to change it coz kids are at school fulltime now


----------



## Worriedk

got date for first early scan today - Tuesday 16th nov! So worried now. I dread going back to same room for scan where we were given the bad news when I had a mc. Hope I stay strong. Really hoping this works out. It's hard to remain calm! 
It's so good to see some of you have already had scans with good news. This seems a lucky thread! Hope everyone is doing well!
xo


----------



## MommyWishes4

Anyone feel the beginning of their baby bump yet?

I just found it while lying down, like a firm ridge low down. I heard people talking about where it starts so I lied down and felt around - and it was there! Didn't know if it usually happens this early? It's small and not really visable when standing, but it made me all :cloud9: when I felt it.


----------



## Sherri81

Yep Anna, I am cautiously expecting again. But not announcing it really right now in a general sense. It is a very bittersweet BFP because this one only exists because Devon has died. I do very much hope this baby works out though.

As for a baby bump, well I am already ballooning out. I think it is because I am still so stretched out. I mean, with Devon I only gained about 12 pounds, never lost any, so its almost like I am picking back up where I left off. I would wager a bet that I am as big now, at almost 4 weeks 3 days (with me every almost day counts, lol), as I was with Devon at 10 weeks+.

But I don't go poking around quite honestly, as I am afraid if I poke things too much, I will dislodge it. :dohh:

PS, just got a teensy little bit of nausea today after lunch, and my boobs are a little sore again. All manageable still.


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> Raz my 12 week scan is on 20th December for the front page xxx

OMG DM congrats!!!! Just one in there?? I noticed your dates have moved up, did they put you forward in the scan? you and I are at the same time now and my 12 week scan is on December 20th too!! lol, too funny
Raz can you update me too

beautiful pic btw, the clinic wouldnt give us a dvd said it was silly to ask for that because you can hardly see anything :wacko: what the heck that should be our choice.

Congrats FIFI on your scan too!!!! :)

Sparkle- I felt like that a few mornings, but usually when I had really bad insomnia. I have had it so good in pregnancy so far, really no sickness...feel great actually, glad I had a scan otherwise would wonder if I was really pregnant :)

hello girls, hope you are all well


----------



## DragonMummy

@Britt - I didn't even have to ask, she just gave them to me! I changed my dates as those are my officual dates by my LMP. They only change them to your actual dates if youre more than 5 days out - I'm only 3 or 4 days out so they are leaving my dates as they are. Will prob change on the 12 week scan as they can measure a bit more accurately so will update it again then.

Am keeping my due date the same though on the frint page. Can change that when I get a caesarian date.


----------



## Razcox

Morning all :waves: how is everyone doing today?

I am feeling very positive today because 1) Its friday, 2) i am 7 weeks today and 3) i dont feel as rough as i did yesterday!! Oh i also get to ring the early scanning place today and arrange my 8/9 week scan :happydance: 

Starry - It great that things have settled down for you and will be waiting to hear those blood results xx

Britt - What date is your next scan? Will update it for you then x

Sherri81 - I would say your body has been through a lot the last few months so its understandable that things are not going to be text book for you. As long the spotting hasnt gotten any worse or there is no pain i'm sure everything is fine. Cant wait for your scan as well xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive been vomiting every morning since 6 weeks. Am 7+1 today and its still very much here, although i do feel better after ive been sick. To be honest i am taking it as a good sign as i had a m/c in jan and didnt have any of these kind of symptoms although i am further along now.
I have an early scan tuesday morning, so am scared, nervous and excited all at the same time. I echo what someone else has said....its going to be wierd going back into the place where i got such bad news before (suspected ectopic,m/c naturally).

Is anyone else struggling to eat? I was eating like a horse last week but now there is just nothing that i fancy.....


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone! Hope you're all ok. 

Blue_bear I feel the same and fancy nothing to eat! I'm going out for a meal tonight with old friends but the thought of eating anything makes me want to throw up! 

I thought i'd be extra hungry but there's nothing i really fancy and i've gone off a few things!


----------



## jojosmami

I'm with you Blue Bear and Freckles. I'm so sick all the time and even if I find something I can actually get down it doesn't stay down for long! I've been trying to eat a yougrt right before I get out of bed. The sweetness and dairy seem to calm it down so I can at least get out of bed without being :sick:.


----------



## dan-o

I'm feeling very sick now, even after having a drink of juice. Sometimes I have to lie down, as I've been getting really dizzy with it :sick:

I feel like I have a bad hangover most of the time :haha:

I still haven't thrown up though! (unless you count the time I had to clear up the dogs puke!)

I'm also really fussy about foods & eating a lot less. 

I don't think I've lost any weight tho.. Damn!! :dohh:


----------



## MrsWez

I just get little waves of nausea, but I'm starting this dry heaving business. So I think I'll be puking my guts out soon. 

OMG, I had a crazy dream last night that I had fraternal twin boys and they were covered in this weird white milky stuff. I would love to have twins as they run in my mom's family. My grandmother had a set.


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive just been sick again :(


----------



## jojosmami

Blue_bear said:


> Ive just been sick again :(

Me too!! GUess they yougurt idea aint working!:nope:


----------



## sparklexox

hi girls! 

This must be national sick day lol xx


Mine has re-started although I haven't yet been sick I feel so close to it lol :) happy face cause I was becoming increasingly worried!

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Just thanking god im off work today so am staying in bed! I dont know what im going to do on my early shift tomorrow though!!


----------



## jojosmami

I wish I could be off today! Today has to be a super busy day! Have so much to do and can't even get off the couch!


----------



## Annamumof2

i keep heaving but not been sick, which i can stop feeling sick though the ginger biscult isnt working and i dont like hot drinks lol, a mate mentioned the sea band but i was trying to work out if its a rubber band think or something else, as i dont wear any bracelets as my wrists are a funny shape


----------



## jojosmami

Right now I would wrap my whole body in rubber bands if that would stop this :sick: :haha:


----------



## fifi-folle

https://www.sea-band.com/uses-for-seaband It's like the cuff of a sweatshirt with a little button thing that presses on an acupressure point. My friend swore by them for her pregnancy (she was sick 1st and 2nd tri)


----------



## Annamumof2

hmm i might try that, it looks like there tight around your wrist though? i mean i dont like things on my wrist as it is... i will do anything to stop feeling sick though i have another 6 weeks yet till i reach the 2nd tri


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh well at least we're all sick together!
Dan-O- I haven't been sick either just feel soooooo sick and can't seem to eat anything :(
I don't feel as tired as I did yesterday so I guess thats something.
Look forward to 2nd tri when the symptoms will (hopefully) die down.....but then what will we moan about?!!!lol! 
I have my MW appointment on tues- will she book my scan for me? I can't remember...
x


----------



## Starry Night

Sickness is picking up for me. Almost lost my breakfast today. I almost threw my cereal bowl at DH and made him take it away from me. I couldn't even look at it! In the afternoons my husband likes to watch the show "Man VS Food" but the past few days I've banned it as watching a man stuff his face with giant portions of greasy food just make my stomach churn.

I still get cravings for food and being hungry makes me sick. But eating makes me sick too

Had a spotting flare up yesterday so I'm trying to accept that it's going to go back and forth for the next little bit. Each flare up seems to be less and last shorter amounts of time so I'm hoping that in two weeks everything will be fine.

Really, really nervous about getting my blood results. FX'd that increased m/s is a good sign.


----------



## MrsWez

Starry Night said:


> In the afternoons my husband likes to watch the show "Man VS Food" but the past few days I've banned it as watching a man stuff his face with giant portions of greasy food just make my stomach churn.

OMG me too! He was cutting into a steak and I had to run to the bathroom :sick: It was awful.


----------



## dan-o

Starry Night said:


> In the afternoons my husband likes to watch the show "Man VS Food" but the past few days I've banned it as watching a man stuff his face with giant portions of greasy food just make my stomach churn

Ohhh, we watch that too, love it! OH is on a break bewteen shifts when it's on, so we watch it most days. 
It has the opposite effect for me. I always feel ravinous after watching it, but by the time I've made myself something, I don't feel like eating it any more! :wacko:


----------



## Britt11

Razcox said:


> Morning all :waves: how is everyone doing today?
> 
> I am feeling very positive today because 1) Its friday, 2) i am 7 weeks today and 3) i dont feel as rough as i did yesterday!! Oh i also get to ring the early scanning place today and arrange my 8/9 week scan :happydance:
> 
> Starry - It great that things have settled down for you and will be waiting to hear those blood results xx
> 
> Britt - What date is your next scan? Will update it for you then x
> 
> Sherri81 - I would say your body has been through a lot the last few months so its understandable that things are not going to be text book for you. As long the spotting hasnt gotten any worse or there is no pain i'm sure everything is fine. Cant wait for your scan as well xx

Happy 7 weeks Raz!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: feels good to hit that mark hey, I cant wait to be 8 weeks and then 12!!
My 12 week scan is December 20th hon (same date as DM) :hugs:

Okay ladies, am I the only lady on this thread that doesnt have ms or any sickness:shrug:
its so strange, I have nothing. I mean there are foods that I am not interested in and I had indigestion last week but no nausea. The only time during this whole pregnancy that I had nausea was after a mild work out that I did on a fairly empty stomach- thats it, it was gone after I ate.
Thank goodness I got a scan or I would wonder if I was pregnant and all was okay
am very tired though, go to bed early every night
:hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Britt, you are sooo lucky not to have any nausea!! xx

Not that I'm complaining about mine, any symptoms are welcome until I get my scan, I don't care how awful, lol!


----------



## freckles09

I have those sea-band things but only use them for travel sickness. Didn't even think about using them for morning sickness! 

They work for me for travel sickness so will give them a go when i next feel nauseous. :thumbup:


----------



## Sharique42

Hi everyone, glad your all ok other than ms. I have had an eventful few days, I had my 1st meeting with midwife on Weds night & got my bounty pack & booked my next appointment for 2 Dec. I have been having light spotting for the last week & quite bad pains, but on thurs morning I had heavier spotting, I phoned midwife & she booked me an early scan for this morning, I was so nervous as this is my 1st pregnancy I didn't know what to expect! Well I am thrilled to tell you everything is ok:thumbup: & we saw a heartbeat:happydance: I have a cyst on my left ovary, which is what is causing the pain but htis should sort itself out ober the next few weeks, they have changed my EDD to 7.7.11 but said it may change again at next scan & they have booked that for me today as well for the 21.12.10, they have said this will take about 2hrs. Am in absolute shock with all these appointments as I didn't expect it from what I had read from other people, I am suitably impressed with my local NHS at the moment.
Anyway enough from me, just thought I would update you.
xx


----------



## sparky32

DragonMummy said:


> morning all - just back from my viability scan. saw the most beautiful little heartbeat :cloud9:
> 
> Here is my little baby
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01220.jpg

:happydance: Just great news, you must be delighted xxx



fifi-folle said:


> Back from u/s, sac in right place, ovaries look fine (pain must just be endo), endometrium 19mm thick! Spoke to doc after, he's happy how it's progressing, although hcg was *3528 *yesterday (20dpo) and he said normally you would see a fetal pole at that level but not to worry. Having next scan at 6w4d (11 days time). Just glad to know it's in the right place.
> 
> DM - so lovely to see your scan pics!

Thats great news too. At that stage with Grace we didn't see her fetal pole till i was nearly 7 weeks. So i wouldn't worry about that. Try and keep yourself distracted till the next scan xx



Annamumof2 said:


> Oooh girlys I had my letter though at last and my appointment us for the 22nd november @ 10:45am they did make it for 9:25am but needed to change it coz kids are at school fulltime now

Oh only 10 days to go :happydance: you must be excited xx



Worriedk said:


> got date for first early scan today - Tuesday 16th nov! So worried now. I dread going back to same room for scan where we were given the bad news when I had a mc. Hope I stay strong. Really hoping this works out. It's hard to remain calm!
> It's so good to see some of you have already had scans with good news. This seems a lucky thread! Hope everyone is doing well!
> xo

Thats good news you've got your scan soon and yes you will be worried but we are all here for you to help you through it. :hugs::hugs:

Sherri - I'm glad the spotting has calmed down for you and yeah for the sickness haha. I'm like you too, still at the same weight that i was when Grace was born! My other angel mummy friend looked about 16 weeks pregnant at 8 weeks cause everything was already stretched. I hope your doing better xx

Raz - :happydance: to your 7 weeks xx

Oh gosh quite a few of you are having really bad sickness, why do i feel a little bit jealous?? I had hyperemisis with Grace ffrom week 7 till 14, i lost so much weight and i tried everything and i ean everything. The only thing i was able to eat was the occasional pizza (god knows why) and ice lollies, like Vimto and fruit pastille. It ws awful, i was off work most of the time as i had no energy to get out of bed and it would really get me down. When i t did calm down i wore the sea bands and they did work, i didnt feel as sicky. I hope it calms down for you all.



Sharique42 said:


> Hi everyone, glad your all ok other than ms. I have had an eventful few days, I had my 1st meeting with midwife on Weds night & got my bounty pack & booked my next appointment for 2 Dec. I have been having light spotting for the last week & quite bad pains, but on thurs morning I had heavier spotting, I phoned midwife & she booked me an early scan for this morning, I was so nervous as this is my 1st pregnancy I didn't know what to expect! Well I am thrilled to tell you everything is ok:thumbup: & we saw a heartbeat:happydance: I have a cyst on my left ovary, which is what is causing the pain but htis should sort itself out ober the next few weeks, they have changed my EDD to 7.7.11 but said it may change again at next scan & they have booked that for me today as well for the 21.12.10, they have said this will take about 2hrs. Am in absolute shock with all these appointments as I didn't expect it from what I had read from other people, I am suitably impressed with my local NHS at the moment.
> Anyway enough from me, just thought I would update you.
> xx

:happydance: Thats great news about seeing little beanie :happydance: I hope the pain starts to subside for you xx

ASFM - Well as you all know i haven't been feeling to great the last few days. I just feel very down and emotional that things weren't looking good and worried my symptoms have lessened. I ending up emailing my best friend and telling her my news as i think i'm gonna need all the support this time round. hearing her sound delighted for us gave me a new lase of confidence and off i went to Morrisons and bought myself some CB Digi's and did one when i came home and low and behold up pops 3+ :happydance: I didn't expect it at all and i am really pleased to see it. Being only 4+4 its gotta be a good sign, to get the 3+ do you not have to have more than 1000 on your hcg? I'm sure i read that somewhere, knowing me i'm probably making it up but it was a nice sight to see.

I hope everyone else is doing fine, if i missed anyone sorry xxx


----------



## sparklexox

omg feel like shit!! lol I spoke to soon! xx


----------



## sparklexox

sparky32 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> morning all - just back from my viability scan. saw the most beautiful little heartbeat :cloud9:
> 
> Here is my little baby
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01220.jpg
> 
> :happydance: Just great news, you must be delighted xxx
> 
> 
> 
> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Back from u/s, sac in right place, ovaries look fine (pain must just be endo), endometrium 19mm thick! Spoke to doc after, he's happy how it's progressing, although hcg was *3528 *yesterday (20dpo) and he said normally you would see a fetal pole at that level but not to worry. Having next scan at 6w4d (11 days time). Just glad to know it's in the right place.
> 
> DM - so lovely to see your scan pics!Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great news too. At that stage with Grace we didn't see her fetal pole till i was nearly 7 weeks. So i wouldn't worry about that. Try and keep yourself distracted till the next scan xx
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh girlys I had my letter though at last and my appointment us for the 22nd november @ 10:45am they did make it for 9:25am but needed to change it coz kids are at school fulltime nowClick to expand...
> 
> Oh only 10 days to go :happydance: you must be excited xx
> 
> 
> 
> Worriedk said:
> 
> 
> got date for first early scan today - Tuesday 16th nov! So worried now. I dread going back to same room for scan where we were given the bad news when I had a mc. Hope I stay strong. Really hoping this works out. It's hard to remain calm!
> It's so good to see some of you have already had scans with good news. This seems a lucky thread! Hope everyone is doing well!
> xoClick to expand...
> 
> Thats good news you've got your scan soon and yes you will be worried but we are all here for you to help you through it. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sherri - I'm glad the spotting has calmed down for you and yeah for the sickness haha. I'm like you too, still at the same weight that i was when Grace was born! My other angel mummy friend looked about 16 weeks pregnant at 8 weeks cause everything was already stretched. I hope your doing better xx
> 
> Raz - :happydance: to your 7 weeks xx
> 
> Oh gosh quite a few of you are having really bad sickness, why do i feel a little bit jealous?? I had hyperemisis with Grace ffrom week 7 till 14, i lost so much weight and i tried everything and i ean everything. The only thing i was able to eat was the occasional pizza (god knows why) and ice lollies, like Vimto and fruit pastille. It ws awful, i was off work most of the time as i had no energy to get out of bed and it would really get me down. When i t did calm down i wore the sea bands and they did work, i didnt feel as sicky. I hope it calms down for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sharique42 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, glad your all ok other than ms. I have had an eventful few days, I had my 1st meeting with midwife on Weds night & got my bounty pack & booked my next appointment for 2 Dec. I have been having light spotting for the last week & quite bad pains, but on thurs morning I had heavier spotting, I phoned midwife & she booked me an early scan for this morning, I was so nervous as this is my 1st pregnancy I didn't know what to expect! Well I am thrilled to tell you everything is ok:thumbup: & we saw a heartbeat:happydance: I have a cyst on my left ovary, which is what is causing the pain but htis should sort itself out ober the next few weeks, they have changed my EDD to 7.7.11 but said it may change again at next scan & they have booked that for me today as well for the 21.12.10, they have said this will take about 2hrs. Am in absolute shock with all these appointments as I didn't expect it from what I had read from other people, I am suitably impressed with my local NHS at the moment.
> Anyway enough from me, just thought I would update you.
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Thats great news about seeing little beanie :happydance: I hope the pain starts to subside for you xx
> 
> ASFM - Well as you all know i haven't been feeling to great the last few days. I just feel very down and emotional that things weren't looking good and worried my symptoms have lessened. I ending up emailing my best friend and telling her my news as i think i'm gonna need all the support this time round. hearing her sound delighted for us gave me a new lase of confidence and off i went to Morrisons and bought myself some CB Digi's and did one when i came home and low and behold up pops 3+ :happydance: I didn't expect it at all and i am really pleased to see it. Being only 4+4 its gotta be a good sign, to get the 3+ do you not have to have more than 1000 on your hcg? I'm sure i read that somewhere, knowing me i'm probably making it up but it was a nice sight to see.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing fine, if i missed anyone sorry xxxClick to expand...



Hi there, I think I read that somewhere to! Think I will ask Mr Google...


xxx:hugs:


----------



## jojosmami

Sharique42 said:


> Hi everyone, glad your all ok other than ms. I have had an eventful few days, I had my 1st meeting with midwife on Weds night & got my bounty pack & booked my next appointment for 2 Dec. I have been having light spotting for the last week & quite bad pains, but on thurs morning I had heavier spotting, I phoned midwife & she booked me an early scan for this morning, I was so nervous as this is my 1st pregnancy I didn't know what to expect! Well I am thrilled to tell you everything is ok:thumbup: & we saw a heartbeat:happydance: I have a cyst on my left ovary, which is what is causing the pain but htis should sort itself out ober the next few weeks, they have changed my EDD to 7.7.11 but said it may change again at next scan & they have booked that for me today as well for the 21.12.10, they have said this will take about 2hrs. Am in absolute shock with all these appointments as I didn't expect it from what I had read from other people, I am suitably impressed with my local NHS at the moment.
> Anyway enough from me, just thought I would update you.
> xx

So great to hear you and your little "pea" are doing so good! We have the same due date and I have a scan next Thurs so I'm happy to hear that I will be able to see a HB! What did the baby look like? Does it look like baby yet? This is my 3 child but I've never had a scan this early


----------



## Annamumof2

sparky32 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> morning all - just back from my viability scan. saw the most beautiful little heartbeat :cloud9:
> 
> Here is my little baby
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01220.jpg
> 
> :happydance: Just great news, you must be delighted xxx
> 
> 
> 
> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Back from u/s, sac in right place, ovaries look fine (pain must just be endo), endometrium 19mm thick! Spoke to doc after, he's happy how it's progressing, although hcg was *3528 *yesterday (20dpo) and he said normally you would see a fetal pole at that level but not to worry. Having next scan at 6w4d (11 days time). Just glad to know it's in the right place.
> 
> DM - so lovely to see your scan pics!Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great news too. At that stage with Grace we didn't see her fetal pole till i was nearly 7 weeks. So i wouldn't worry about that. Try and keep yourself distracted till the next scan xx
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh girlys I had my letter though at last and my appointment us for the 22nd november @ 10:45am they did make it for 9:25am but needed to change it coz kids are at school fulltime nowClick to expand...
> 
> Oh only 10 days to go :happydance: you must be excited xx
> 
> 
> 
> Worriedk said:
> 
> 
> got date for first early scan today - Tuesday 16th nov! So worried now. I dread going back to same room for scan where we were given the bad news when I had a mc. Hope I stay strong. Really hoping this works out. It's hard to remain calm!
> It's so good to see some of you have already had scans with good news. This seems a lucky thread! Hope everyone is doing well!
> xoClick to expand...
> 
> Thats good news you've got your scan soon and yes you will be worried but we are all here for you to help you through it. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sherri - I'm glad the spotting has calmed down for you and yeah for the sickness haha. I'm like you too, still at the same weight that i was when Grace was born! My other angel mummy friend looked about 16 weeks pregnant at 8 weeks cause everything was already stretched. I hope your doing better xx
> 
> Raz - :happydance: to your 7 weeks xx
> 
> Oh gosh quite a few of you are having really bad sickness, why do i feel a little bit jealous?? I had hyperemisis with Grace ffrom week 7 till 14, i lost so much weight and i tried everything and i ean everything. The only thing i was able to eat was the occasional pizza (god knows why) and ice lollies, like Vimto and fruit pastille. It ws awful, i was off work most of the time as i had no energy to get out of bed and it would really get me down. When i t did calm down i wore the sea bands and they did work, i didnt feel as sicky. I hope it calms down for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sharique42 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, glad your all ok other than ms. I have had an eventful few days, I had my 1st meeting with midwife on Weds night & got my bounty pack & booked my next appointment for 2 Dec. I have been having light spotting for the last week & quite bad pains, but on thurs morning I had heavier spotting, I phoned midwife & she booked me an early scan for this morning, I was so nervous as this is my 1st pregnancy I didn't know what to expect! Well I am thrilled to tell you everything is ok:thumbup: & we saw a heartbeat:happydance: I have a cyst on my left ovary, which is what is causing the pain but htis should sort itself out ober the next few weeks, they have changed my EDD to 7.7.11 but said it may change again at next scan & they have booked that for me today as well for the 21.12.10, they have said this will take about 2hrs. Am in absolute shock with all these appointments as I didn't expect it from what I had read from other people, I am suitably impressed with my local NHS at the moment.
> Anyway enough from me, just thought I would update you.
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Thats great news about seeing little beanie :happydance: I hope the pain starts to subside for you xx
> 
> ASFM - Well as you all know i haven't been feeling to great the last few days. I just feel very down and emotional that things weren't looking good and worried my symptoms have lessened. I ending up emailing my best friend and telling her my news as i think i'm gonna need all the support this time round. hearing her sound delighted for us gave me a new lase of confidence and off i went to Morrisons and bought myself some CB Digi's and did one when i came home and low and behold up pops 3+ :happydance: I didn't expect it at all and i am really pleased to see it. Being only 4+4 its gotta be a good sign, to get the 3+ do you not have to have more than 1000 on your hcg? I'm sure i read that somewhere, knowing me i'm probably making it up but it was a nice sight to see.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing fine, if i missed anyone sorry xxxClick to expand...

i am hun thank you, i just cant wait till i can finaly make this feel real atm i feel like im still not pregnant lol


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive just been and purchased a sea band from tesco, when should i put it on? Surely i shouldnt wear it all the time?
Ive managed to drag my butt out the house and take the dogs for a walk and i think the fresh air has helped!

Roll on tuesday for my scan!!


----------



## sparky32

Blue_bear said:


> Ive just been and purchased a sea band from tesco, when should i put it on? Surely i shouldnt wear it all the time?
> Ive managed to drag my butt out the house and take the dogs for a walk and i think the fresh air has helped!
> 
> Roll on tuesday for my scan!!

Yeah i wore mine constantly, only taking them off to sleep, hope they do the trick for you xx


----------



## butterfly25

Britt11 said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, am I the only lady on this thread that doesnt have ms or any sickness:shrug:
> its so strange, I have nothing. I mean there are foods that I am not interested in and I had indigestion last week but no nausea. The only time during this whole pregnancy that I had nausea was after a mild work out that I did on a fairly empty stomach- thats it, it was gone after I ate.
> Thank goodness I got a scan or I would wonder if I was pregnant and all was okay
> am very tired though, go to bed early every night
> :hugs:
> 
> No you are not the only one not feeling sick. I'm 7 weeks today and i feel fine. I have recently last 24 hrs started to have a little indigestion but thats it. My appetite is great. I'm craving, craving, craving alot of things. I want so many things I get frustrated cause i can't decide on what to eat.Click to expand...


----------



## Britt11

Butterfly me too, I have to stop myself....I could eat endlessly. I wanted the entire pizza last night...lol and then when I was on my business trip I had a veggie burger and I wanted to order a second right away...loving food too much right now scared about the weight gain
xx


----------



## Annamumof2

just been watching portland babies and skye just seen the stork on the TV and said "look the birdy will bring me a baby" i thought that was so sweet she cant wait till she sees the baby


----------



## Razcox

Just booked my private scan for 24th Nov :happydance: only £25!


----------



## Annamumof2

Razcox said:


> Just booked my private scan for 24th Nov :happydance: only £25!

ooo nice price, where for?


----------



## Razcox

Its a little place near us, its only a 10 min scan and not sure i will get a piccy but i dont mind as long as it shows everything is ok :) I will be 8+5 so should see a chubby bubba in there


----------



## foxforce

Razcox said:


> Just booked my private scan for 24th Nov :happydance: only £25!

Nice work, congrats! Wish somewhere here only charged £25!! Will be reassuring for you :thumbup:


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow thats cheap, mines gonna cost £80.

i never had any sickness with my first pregnancy, hoping i ll get away with it again this time


----------



## Doodlepants

Bloody hell thats good! It's £80 here!
I've got to laugh- I'm typing this while holding a bowl under my chin! pmsl! x


----------



## foxforce

I've just done a quick search and found a local place that does dating scanning for £55 and they offer a discount for 999 services or armed forces so if they don't give me another scan before 20 weeks I may look into it. 

I was hoping they would give me another scan as I can't have NF scan at 7+6 and will be too late at 20 weeks :shrug:


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Bloody hell thats good! It's £80 here!
> I've got to laugh- I'm typing this while holding a bowl under my chin! pmsl! x

:wacko: what you eatting?


----------



## Doodlepants

Annamumof2 said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Bloody hell thats good! It's £80 here!
> I've got to laugh- I'm typing this while holding a bowl under my chin! pmsl! x
> 
> :wacko: what you eatting?Click to expand...

Unfortunately nothing! Its in case I'm sick :wacko: I can't bear to spend all night in the loo, thankfully nothing yet! Martyn's finding it hilarious! I didn't get sickness with my daughter so I guess I had it coming lol! x


----------



## RedRose19

ladies its all over for me.. :( i started bleeding very heavy with lots of clots around 1ish... went to A&E they scanned me after waiting over an hour and they couldnt see anything... no beany ... i told them i had lots of clots so they think i prob bled alot of it already.. i just feel so sad that im never gonna get a chance to hold my baby... i knew i shouldnt of got my hopes up... 

anyway ladies.. i wish u all the best and very h&h 9 months :hugs: thanks for your support :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Bloody hell thats good! It's £80 here!
> I've got to laugh- I'm typing this while holding a bowl under my chin! pmsl! x
> 
> :wacko: what you eatting?Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately nothing! Its in case I'm sick :wacko: I can't bear to spend all night in the loo, thankfully nothing yet! Martyn's finding it hilarious! I didn't get sickness with my daughter so I guess I had it coming lol! xClick to expand...

ah... if i think im going to be sick i need to sit on the loo and have a bowl as i keep wetting myself other wise which is annoying lol as i aint drinking alot


----------



## Annamumof2

RedRose19 said:


> ladies its all over for me.. :( i started bleeding very heavy with lots of clots around 1ish... went to A&E they scanned me after waiting over an hour and they couldnt see anything... no beany ... i told them i had lots of clots so they think i prob bled alot of it already.. i just feel so sad that im never gonna get a chance to hold my baby... i knew i shouldnt of got my hopes up...
> 
> anyway ladies.. i wish u all the best and very h&h 9 months :hugs: thanks for your support :hugs:

OMG hun i am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

RedRose19 said:


> ladies its all over for me.. :( i started bleeding very heavy with lots of clots around 1ish... went to A&E they scanned me after waiting over an hour and they couldnt see anything... no beany ... i told them i had lots of clots so they think i prob bled alot of it already.. i just feel so sad that im never gonna get a chance to hold my baby... i knew i shouldnt of got my hopes up...
> 
> anyway ladies.. i wish u all the best and very h&h 9 months :hugs: thanks for your support :hugs:

Oh hun,
I can't tell you how sorry I am :cry:
None of this just seems fair, it's so awful that anyone should go through this.
I am useless with finding things to say- everything I could say would seem insignificant. Hopefully when you are ready, it will happen for you :hugs:
You are in my thoughts and prayers.
xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

So sorry RedRose x


----------



## dan-o

RedRose19 said:


> ladies its all over for me.. :( i started bleeding very heavy with lots of clots around 1ish... went to A&E they scanned me after waiting over an hour and they couldnt see anything... no beany ... i told them i had lots of clots so they think i prob bled alot of it already.. i just feel so sad that im never gonna get a chance to hold my baby... i knew i shouldnt of got my hopes up...
> 
> anyway ladies.. i wish u all the best and very h&h 9 months :hugs: thanks for your support :hugs:

OMG your poor thing, that's awful news. :cry:

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.
5 weeks today, yay.
so bloated tonight its untrue.


----------



## sparky32

RedRose19 said:


> ladies its all over for me.. :( i started bleeding very heavy with lots of clots around 1ish... went to A&E they scanned me after waiting over an hour and they couldnt see anything... no beany ... i told them i had lots of clots so they think i prob bled alot of it already.. i just feel so sad that im never gonna get a chance to hold my baby... i knew i shouldnt of got my hopes up...
> 
> anyway ladies.. i wish u all the best and very h&h 9 months :hugs: thanks for your support :hugs:

:hugs: i'm so sorry to hear your news, please look after yourself xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Doodlepants said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Bloody hell thats good! It's £80 here!
> I've got to laugh- I'm typing this while holding a bowl under my chin! pmsl! x
> 
> :wacko: what you eatting?Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately nothing! Its in case I'm sick :wacko: I can't bear to spend all night in the loo, thankfully nothing yet! Martyn's finding it hilarious! I didn't get sickness with my daughter so I guess I had it coming lol! xClick to expand...

oh no dont say that, i didnt get any with callum, im doomed. lol


----------



## sparklexox

Razcox said:


> Just booked my private scan for 24th Nov :happydance: only £25!

THE SAME DAY AS ME!!!!!!!!!! AM AT 1.30 I WILLBE 71/2 WEEKS 


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

RedRose19 said:


> ladies its all over for me.. :( i started bleeding very heavy with lots of clots around 1ish... went to A&E they scanned me after waiting over an hour and they couldnt see anything... no beany ... i told them i had lots of clots so they think i prob bled alot of it already.. i just feel so sad that im never gonna get a chance to hold my baby... i knew i shouldnt of got my hopes up...
> 
> anyway ladies.. i wish u all the best and very h&h 9 months :hugs: thanks for your support :hugs:[/QUO
> 
> Am so so sorry xx My thoughts are with you! xxx
> 
> :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Oh no so sorry redrose :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starry Night

:cry: I'm so sorry, Red Rose. I don't have words for the unfairness of it. Please take care.:hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

RedRose19 said:


> ladies its all over for me.. :( i started bleeding very heavy with lots of clots around 1ish... went to A&E they scanned me after waiting over an hour and they couldnt see anything... no beany ... i told them i had lots of clots so they think i prob bled alot of it already.. i just feel so sad that im never gonna get a chance to hold my baby... i knew i shouldnt of got my hopes up...
> 
> anyway ladies.. i wish u all the best and very h&h 9 months :hugs: thanks for your support :hugs:

Massive :hug: I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you will have a sticky baby soon. :hugs:


----------



## MommyWishes4

sparklexox said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Just booked my private scan for 24th Nov :happydance: only £25!
> 
> THE SAME DAY AS ME!!!!!!!!!! AM AT 1.30 I WILLBE 71/2 WEEKS
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

 My scan is also that day! I'll be one day shy of 9 weeks.

:hugs: redrose! So sorry to hear it!


----------



## foxforce

RedRose19 said:


> ladies its all over for me.. :( i started bleeding very heavy with lots of clots around 1ish... went to A&E they scanned me after waiting over an hour and they couldnt see anything... no beany ... i told them i had lots of clots so they think i prob bled alot of it already.. i just feel so sad that im never gonna get a chance to hold my baby... i knew i shouldnt of got my hopes up...
> 
> anyway ladies.. i wish u all the best and very h&h 9 months :hugs: thanks for your support :hugs:

So so sorry Redrose :cry::hugs::hugs: Take care of yourself hun :hugs:


----------



## Maid Marian

Hey ladies :wave: I'm moving over from the June-Buds cos I've just been put back 8 days which makes my due-date 2nd July. We saw the HB and I can't wait till the next scan! I'm convinvced she's a little girl :cloud9:


----------



## Annamumof2

Rose_W said:


> Hey ladies :wave: I'm moving over from the June-Buds cos I've just been put back 8 days which makes my due-date 2nd July. We saw the HB and I can't wait till the next scan! I'm convinvced she's a little girl :cloud9:

yay welcome hun and your due a day before me


----------



## foxforce

Rose_W said:


> Hey ladies :wave: I'm moving over from the June-Buds cos I've just been put back 8 days which makes my due-date 2nd July. We saw the HB and I can't wait till the next scan! I'm convinvced she's a little girl :cloud9:

Hi Rose and welcome :flower:
Congrats on seeing hb :dance:


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Rose! I just saw mine yesterday and am sure I'm team blue! We shall see.... Am happy either way. Blue is easier as I have all the stuff and I know what to do with boys! But one of each would be perfect. Plus they do waaay more clothes for girls and i have more possible names picked out also. So either way I'm happy.


----------



## sparklexox

omg I have to go to bedski..

Light weight so tired.

Over and out girls.

xx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies for the support and hugs :hugs:


----------



## Maid Marian

DragonMummy said:


> Hi Rose! I just saw mine yeterday and am sure I'm team blue! We shall see....

Yay! Congrats! Hehe we shall see if we're right or not! :thumbup:


----------



## sparky32

Rose_W said:


> Hey ladies :wave: I'm moving over from the June-Buds cos I've just been put back 8 days which makes my due-date 2nd July. We saw the HB and I can't wait till the next scan! I'm convinvced she's a little girl :cloud9:

Welcome & huge congratulations xx


----------



## butterfly25

Britt11 said:


> Butterfly me too, I have to stop myself....I could eat endlessly. I wanted the entire pizza last night...lol and then when I was on my business trip I had a veggie burger and I wanted to order a second right away...loving food too much right now scared about the weight gain
> xx

Yeah, last night I ate cereal while I made dinner, then had dinner too. But my kids wanted cereal so I gave in and let them have it and it looked and smelled so good I had to have some. 

The whole week I have been craving enchiladas and chips and queso so tonigth my hubby is taking me out. I know I am going to want everything on the menu and wont be able to choose just one thing. :) I might order a couple of different things. I don't think I'm eating more than usuall jsut wanting a varitey of things.


----------



## butterfly25

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear the bad news. I don't think its fair for so many to expierence mc. I have had one so I can understand. Just stay strong and it will happen for you.


----------



## DragonMummy

Can someone please cut off my hands so that i will stop using them to shovel food into my face that i do not want.... even now I feel so full i could chuck and i am trying to eat pretzels....


----------



## Sherri81

RedRose, I'm very sorry to hear your news. :hug:

As for me, I did another blood test today; came back at 1055 at 4+3. So it has more than doubled again which makes me happy. I think I will only do one more on Monday, and if its good I will stop. Otherwise it will make me crazy... comparing it to Devon's numbers constantly. No more spotting at this point (Praise the Lord!! And usually I don't say this kind of stuff, but I really really need all the help I can get).

As for the Digis, I read somewhere that they trigger a reading of 3+ at 20,000mIu. But that seems ridiculous. I think it was a typo and that is was supposed to be 2000. I know with Devon I got one just after turning 5 weeks, and I was only somwehere around 3000 then.

I think more realistically, it probably triggers around 1500-2000. Otherwise it seems like such a huge jump is needed from the other ones.
For a reading of 1-2 weeks it is supposed to be 25-100.
For a reading of 2-3 weeks, it is supposed to be 200-300.

Anyways, thats just a guess. So I talk to this Dr from New Jersey today. He does alot of TACs, and although I wish so badly that I could go to him, I know I can't afford it. Anyways, he says my optimal time for having the TAC surgery would be between Xmas and New Years. Wow... bad timing or what! But I guess I gotta do what I gotta do. I really wish he could operate on me though....

Hey is there anyone from New Jersey here that wants to put me up for a couple of days??
(Just kidding.... maybe...)


----------



## Barbles

Hi ladies,

havent caught up on the thread yet today but hope everyone is well. :thumbup:

So caved and did another test today and the line is more than doubled in darkness since Weds morning so feeling a bit reassured now that AF will not appear on Sunday. Started to feel a bit queasy but only after I start eating, still managed to scoff down a chinese though :haha: MS last kicked in at 6 weeks so hopefully got a couple of sickness free weeks yet.


----------



## gw76

RedRose19 said:


> ladies its all over for me.. :( i started bleeding very heavy with lots of clots around 1ish... went to A&E they scanned me after waiting over an hour and they couldnt see anything... no beany ... i told them i had lots of clots so they think i prob bled alot of it already.. i just feel so sad that im never gonna get a chance to hold my baby... i knew i shouldnt of got my hopes up...
> 
> anyway ladies.. i wish u all the best and very h&h 9 months :hugs: thanks for your support :hugs:

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## gw76

So, I know that a few of you have had spotting - my turn now- it isn't really spotting I don't think. Yesterday I had a slight bit of pink show, then this morning I had some red when I wiped (once) then nothing.....then again this afternoon a tiny bit of pink....back is a bit sore, not sure if it's cramps...anyway, I know I just have to relax and let things take their own course, but it is easier said than done....helps to type it out though....
thanks for reading O:)


----------



## Starry Night

I'm very disappointed. My results from my hcg blood test didn't come in today after all which means I have to wait until at least Monday. Probably won't call until the afternoon. At least my spotting almost disappeared today and my m/s is becoming the pits. Never thought I'd be so relieved my nausea. And my boobs hurt like crazy today. Yesterday I was convinced they were turning back to normal.

My only continuing niggle is my lower back pain. I do have a chronic injury in my left hip which affects my back as well and it's been acting up for over a month now. And when you add pretty much 24/7 bed rest you can imagine your back would get pretty sore. But it's still disconcerting.


----------



## Starry Night

gw76 said:


> So, I know that a few of you have had spotting - my turn now- it isn't really spotting I don't think. Yesterday I had a slight bit of pink show, then this morning I had some red when I wiped (once) then nothing.....then again this afternoon a tiny bit of pink....back is a bit sore, not sure if it's cramps...anyway, I know I just have to relax and let things take their own course, but it is easier said than done....helps to type it out though....
> thanks for reading O:)

When I was at the ER the doctor said as long as it's only when you wipe it should be fine. Even the book "What to Expect when Expecting" says something similar. The colour doesn't matter either....apparently. It's the amount. Even on Monday when my blood went dark, maroony red it was only when I wiped. Not a speck landed on my panty liner. Though I think if it gets that dark you should go get checked out just to put your mind at ease. Maybe get an official "OK" to get some bed rest.


----------



## Sherri81

I think every Dr will agree that some spotting is normal in pregnancy, and yes, it really does go by amount I think, more so than colour.

I've been through this 8 times, so I think I've seen the gamut. Pregnancy #1, nothing; ended 12 weeks. Pregnancy #2, started with pink spotting the day period was due. Was there when I wiped, and and a little biton a pad. This went on for 2 days. At 7 weeks, it was sludgy brown; lost this one at 8 weeks. Greg, bright red spotting at 6 weeks, 9 weeks and 11 weeks. Born at 25 weeks, and healthy today. Pregnancy #4, pink spotting at 6 weeks. Everything good on ultrasounds; baby died at 9 weeks or so. Pregnancy #5, pinky/red spotting at 5 weeks and again around 8 weeks. Ultrasounds good; baby died at 13 weeks. Pregnancy #6, pink spotting day period was due, picked up all the way to 4+4, and then turned into full on period. Devon, no spotting at all. Light brown sludge at 5-6 weeks. Only there when I wiped. She was perfect....

So it comes in all different colours, and with all different outcomes. Usually it is a result of implantation, because the blastocyst needs to make a hole in the uterine lining in order to implant. As with any hole made on your body, you will bleed from it. Then, my OB said, as the placenta tries to dig in better, its pretty much shootin this new dagger like blood vessels into the lining of the uterus, which can also cause spotting. A blastocyst can also detach and reattach in the uterus a couple of times before finding a spot it likes, which can lead to multiple implantation holes and therefore, multiple episodes of spotting.

Hope some of this helps you feel a bit better gw76.

Starry, that sucks about the blood work, especially as the test itself only takes a maximum of 45 minutes to perform. The only reason for them not having the results by now is because they are either being lazy, or they figured beta HCG wasn't an important test, so it could wait. They should realize by now that if a beta test comes in, it is important, because in like 95% of pregnancies, Drs don't order these tests. So obviously if one comes in, it is important. Its not like everyone on this thread did a serial beta HCG blood test; its not something that is done on EVERY pregnant woman!

Thankfully, after years of having to go into my lab every month for Day 21 Progesterone testing, they all know me and know my story. So when I get the req for beta HCG, they all get so happy and are willing to bend over backward for me. I don't even have to wait to get my blood drawn anymore. If there are 30 people waiting (usually a 2 hour wait at our lab), I just go to the window and they whisk me right in. Although I am obviously getting preferential treatment, it sucks that it too 8 pregnancies and 2.5 years of monthly blood tests before I got this. I guess I've put in my time so I deserve it now.


----------



## Jenni4

So sorry RedRose... Sometimes life can be so cruel....I hope you will be okay and that you will get your BFP again soon....or whenever you are ready. :hugs:

AFM....no worries to all the girls not feeling sick...i'm not really either. I had a hint of it for one day then gone. Almost ate a whole pizza last night....couldn't stop myself (so naughty). But I have no symptoms. BB's not sore either. Maybe I should take a test just to make sure I'm still preggers! Lol!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Sherri that is a really well written, sensitive post, I am so sorry you have been through all those losses though and I pray you get all the support you need to keep this pregnancy all the way. :hugs:

We have now reached the length of our longest pregnancy to date, another milestone reached.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hello everybody, so sorry for the bad news :hugs: There is never anything to say that can make people feel better in them situations. It just takes time :(

I'm feeling sad for one of my friends on here who had three positive tests then af got her this morning. I know its not the same as a miscarriage, but i wish i could help :(

As for me, well I have no symptoms really, just feeling tired. Done a digi this week and got 3+ so I guess all is well with my bean despite not having symptoms. Don't post much here cause It just moves so fast and I feel like I can't get to know any of you! Anyhow, I'm gonna sprinkle some sticky baby dust here :dust: don't want to hear anymore bad news! xxxxxx


----------



## foxforce

Morning all

All the best GW it isn't nice to experience any spotting but try relax and take it easy :hugs:

Sherri you have been through so much, good news on your hcg - you deserve this to work out :hugs:

Starry sorry you didn't get your results that's awful you have to wait all weekend, some people don't understand how hard this is :growlmad:

Tinkerbell - hi :wave: congrats on your 3+ :dance: great news and good your not suffering like some of us on here, I understand how you feel on the thread, I will never be able to keep up once I go back to work so probably be posting less then!

Anyone else suffering with constipation :blush: I believe I am eating fairly healthy ...well could maybe eat more fruit but can't stomach it


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Thanks Foxforce, I've got the same problem, but mines caused by the meds i have to take. Make sure you drink lots and if you cant stomach fruit, can you have fruit juice? Lots of ladies swear by prunes, but i couldn't eat them myself lol also helps to eat fibre rich foods. When things get really bad I take syrup of figs which isn't too bad to take. I have also tried fibrogel, which a lot of people swear by too. Hope it 'resolves' soon! :hugs: x


----------



## foxforce

Tinkerbellxxx said:


> Thanks Foxforce, I've got the same problem, but mines caused by the meds i have to take. Make sure you drink lots and if you cant stomach fruit, can you have fruit juice? Lots of ladies swear by prunes, but i couldn't eat them myself lol also helps to eat fibre rich foods. When things get really bad I take syrup of figs which isn't too bad to take. I have also tried fibrogel, which a lot of people swear by too. Hope it 'resolves' soon! :hugs: x

It's not good, I have been drinking fruit smoothies as its easier to get down, prunes eugh no don't like those lol I have been having plenty of fibre having shredded wheat for breakfast and brown seeded bread .... I feel I need to drink more though :dohh: 

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Sounds like your doing everything right except for the drinking, hopefully that will help you, its miserable isn't it?! You have my full sympathy! lol x


----------



## dan-o

Prune juice really does work, It's vile but you don't need a lot. 
I had to take it often when I was pregnant the first time, I was awfully constipated!

I've not had it this time (yet) thankfully! :)


----------



## fifi-folle

In some ways I wish I had constipation! Instead of morning sickness I am getting nausea and *TMI* diarrhoea, yuck!


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive been sick againt his morning, was hoping the sea bands might have worked! :( 
Still a good sign all the same i suppose. 

Any other genious ideas to stop me puking though, im willing to give most things a try?!


----------



## samzi

With my DD, Vimto was the magic cure...for a little while at least


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Have you tried nibbling on bland stuff all day? crackers? Vitamin B supplements? x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Should have said B6, 10-25mg three times a day x


----------



## gw76

thanks ladies...

Nothing since yesterday afternoon...and boobs are still killing me so figure things are alight for right now...
Well, hope everyone has a great Saturday (with not too much vomiting involved LOL) My little guy and I are headed out (hubby works night shift so need to make ourselves scares) for hair cuts and Little Red Riding Hood Panto this afternoon...not sure what it will be like as I am in Canada, and unless it is being done by some true Brits, do know what it will be like?
They don't do Pantos over here - the kids have no idea what they are, or how much fun they are...
Anyway, have a great day ladies O:) and thanks again :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

I've lost my symptoms today :(

Boobs feel smaller & only tender if I prod them now. My nausea has gone completely. 
I'm starting to worry about what the scan will show on Monday now... :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

dan-o said:


> I've lost my symptoms today :(
> 
> Boobs feel smaller & only tender if I prod them now. My nausea has gone completely.
> I'm starting to worry about what the scan will show on Monday now... :(

symptoms come and go, you ll be throwing up all day tom


----------



## dan-o

topazicatzbet said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> I've lost my symptoms today :(
> 
> Boobs feel smaller & only tender if I prod them now. My nausea has gone completely.
> I'm starting to worry about what the scan will show on Monday now... :(
> 
> symptoms come and go, you ll be throwing up all day tomClick to expand...

Sounds crazy, but I hope I am throwing up tomorrow!! :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Everything crossed for you Dan-o, agree with whats been said, symptoms can vary from day to day. Try and keep positive :hugs: x


----------



## dan-o

Thanks hun :)

Think my hormones are running riot today!! :dohh:

My previous MC's were not connected, so I have no real reason to worry really. 
Oh well only 2 more sleeps til I find out.... lol


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,

I just got my :bfp: yesterday at 10dpo, could you add me please?

My DD will be 26th July. I hope I'm not tempting fate my joining this group so soon?:shrug:

Hi, Tink, Phoebe, Jojo, Trey and LEw :hi: and all the other july beach bumps!:happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Congrats & welcome coral!! xx


----------



## foxforce

Yeah try not worry Dan-o I have had two day feeling ok with my nausea put it down to eating regularly and little portions but even though I have ate the same I feel nauseous today so I think it comes and goes in waves! 
I don't think I could manage the prune juice! :sick: lol I used to work in a pharmacy so up on most things you can have, I will try the drinking more first and maybe add fresh OJ

GW enjoy the panto hope it's as good as they are here!

Hi and congrats Coral :wave:

Getting to the end of July EDD's now, seems a busy month and thread compared to some of the other months!


----------



## Britt11

Sherri- I cant believe everything you have been through, you are such a strong woman, I teared up reading about little Devon...so sorry hon. Hoping this is a very sticky, healthy pregnancy for you
:hugs:



fifi-folle said:


> Sherri that is a really well written, sensitive post, I am so sorry you have been through all those losses though and I pray you get all the support you need to keep this pregnancy all the way. :hugs:
> 
> We have now reached the length of our longest pregnancy to date, another milestone reached.

Congrats Fifi that is a huge milestone!!!!!! I am sure all will be great this time



foxforce said:


> Morning all
> 
> All the best GW it isn't nice to experience any spotting but try relax and take it easy :hugs:
> 
> Sherri you have been through so much, good news on your hcg - you deserve this to work out :hugs:
> 
> Starry sorry you didn't get your results that's awful you have to wait all weekend, some people don't understand how hard this is :growlmad:
> 
> Tinkerbell - hi :wave: congrats on your 3+ :dance: great news and good your not suffering like some of us on here, I understand how you feel on the thread, I will never be able to keep up once I go back to work so probably be posting less then!
> 
> Anyone else suffering with constipation :blush: I believe I am eating fairly healthy ...well could maybe eat more fruit but can't stomach it

Actually that is the one thing I am craving right now- fruit, which is great I guess, cant get enough of Kiwis and grapefruit lol



dan-o said:


> I've lost my symptoms today :(
> 
> Boobs feel smaller & only tender if I prod them now. My nausea has gone completely.
> I'm starting to worry about what the scan will show on Monday now... :(

as the other ladies say Dan-o symtpoms definitely come and go. I really havent had nausea or really many symptoms at all so was very nervous for my first can was actually in tears just before, but everything was perfect...so everyone is different and every day is different :hugs: the scan will put your mind at ease

hello to all the newbies and congrats on your bfps


----------



## DragonMummy

Don't worry Dan-o, my nausea is coming and going and symptoms generally varying by the day. Boobs were fine til last week and as of today theyre like bloody space hoppers...


----------



## Worriedk

Hi ALL.
Hope everyone is well! An update from me...
I had bad night with tummy cramps and backache. Also have lost all symptomsWas booked to go for scan on tuesday but i rang today for advice. They were lovely and told me to come up today.
Had a scan and they could see a heart beat and we could hear it - even though it was difficult to distinguish!
We were so delighted; especially after last mc. We have never got to this stage last time so it is so over whelming. I have to go back in 10days for repeat scan but so far so good!
Keeping fingers crossed!
xo


----------



## Sherri81

Yeah, I wish I was suffering from constipation. Way TMI here, but I have to put progesterone suppositories 'up there' twice a day (no more vaginal suppositories as I had a severe infection which brought on Devon's labour, so nothing in, nothing out). Anyways, I don't know how long they take to dissolve, which is part of the problem. But pretty much every single time I put one of those up there, within about 10 minutes, I swear, I am in agony trying to hold it all in! I told you way TMI! And I don't know how to bring this up with my Dr? I can say it on here because I'm pretty much anonymous (or so I'd like to think), but in person... How do you say 'hey Dr, I have to go to the bathroom after putting that thing up there. How long do I have to wait?'

This is ridiculous :roll: It could all be avoided if they would just prescribe me the P17 shot.

I guess you all know what to do now to get things moving up there :haha:


----------



## foxforce

Britt - There are old wives tales about diff things you crave but I forget what it is with fruit :dohh: I wish I fancied fruit more, in my last preg I craved it alot but it was in the summer which helps I think! Suppose it's just whatever your body is needing!

Sherri - lol that is tmi but I agree it seems easy to talk on here as the lot of us here are going through some changes and we need to check we are not alone :winkwink: I think you need to mention it to Dr as I don't think 10 mins is long enough :shrug: is there a reason you can't have a shot?

Worried - Congrats on seeing HB in your scan you must be really relieved! :hugs: Great they are re scanning too!


----------



## dan-o

Aww, how horrid you have to go through that sherri! 
I would put my foot down for the jabs!!! xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Well girls I was in A&E today for 3 and a half hours I fell over and hit both my knees and shoulder but I'm fine they didn't check baby as they said it was safe in my pelvis atm and I didn't hit my belly I just had my knee dressed and got to rest and take it easy and not have a bath for a few days...


----------



## dan-o

Ohh your poor thing, hope you're not too sore :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tor81

Hi Girls

Can I join you please?! I've seen the Beach Bumps signature in other threads but took me ages to locate the "Groups" section underneath "Pregnancy Buddies" - doh!!

EDD is currently 12/07/11, got my BFP last Sunday after first cycle on Clomid, we'd been TTC for 18 months.

I haven't read all the posts on here as there are hundreds, so please excuse me if I ask anything anyone's already answered.

xx


----------



## dan-o

Congrats Tor! Another clomid bump!! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## samzi

Bless my OH, hes just gone to the chippy for me as im hungry but i only had tea 2 hours ago :haha: bless him


----------



## dan-o

Mmmmmmm... chips!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

yay another Clomid bump!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tor81

Thanks dan-o & DragonMummy, nice to feel so welcome! Seems like Clomid really is the wonder drug its made out to be. :)

I picked up my referral letter from the GP on Friday at 5pm & it says I need to call between 8.30am & 4.30pm on a weekday, so can't wait until Monday when I can call up & get my first appointment. Hoping it will be an early one considering the Clomid.


----------



## DragonMummy

I do heart Clomid a lot! I wouldn't be here now without it, of that there is no doubt!


----------



## Tor81

DragonMummy, is your avatar an early scan pic? When did you have that done? x


----------



## DragonMummy

on thursday at 7 weeks. they only sent me for it as i had a mc last time and my progesterone was low - apparently I didn't ovulate :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

Tor81 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Can I join you please?! I've seen the Beach Bumps signature in other threads but took me ages to locate the "Groups" section underneath "Pregnancy Buddies" - doh!!
> 
> EDD is currently 12/07/11, got my BFP last Sunday after first cycle on Clomid, we'd been TTC for 18 months.
> 
> I haven't read all the posts on here as there are hundreds, so please excuse me if I ask anything anyone's already answered.
> 
> xx

We are due the same day! DH and I have been TTC for 24 Cycles, we tried clomid for 6 cycles twice with no luck, i'm so glad it worked for you. :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome to the new comers!

Well, I had a bad scare yesterday night. I passed a little clot after going to my mom's for supper. It was small and black and didn't come with any blood and I still have my pregnancy symptoms so I'm crossing my fingers. Also, I used to get this stabbing pain in my right side all the time--only my early scan assured me it wasn't ectopic--but since the clot passed the pain has been gone. My early scan report did mention a 5mm "lesion" and I'd say the clot was about that size. But I can't be sure if it's one and the same as I'm still spotting. And the ER doctor got snippy when I asked him about it. lol Being a bit more zealous on my bed rest (stealing a break while hubby in shower) but I'm still considering myself to be in the game. 

Really wishing I had my beta back....the receptionist did sound very apologetic when I called the second time yesterday. I think the delay is more a result of the lab than my gp's office because they were very understanding when I said I didn't want to be left in limbo.


----------



## jojosmami

@ Starry night I hope everything is ok with you! When do you know something? 

I don't remember who was talking about the SeaBands for the morning sickness but my DH went out and bought them for me today because the :sick: is just to much for me to bear! THe worked ok. Not great but helped a little. Gonna sleep with them on tonight to see if the prevent it in the morning. Had a tiny bit more spotting this morning when I woke up with cramping so hoping everything is ok.


----------



## coral11680

Hi Jojo, :hi:

sorry you are feeling so sick hun, although it is a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## dan-o

Starry & Jojo, sorry you ladies are having spotting :hugs:

Are you both having early scans? xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a good weekend :)
Welcome to all the new peeps and congrats.
Its been a few days since I was last on as I've been mainly sleeping the last few days! Am feeling a bit better now though :)
Lots of scans coming up which is exciting, I've not got my date through yet but have my MW appointment on tues so I'm hoping to know more then.
Hopefully this will be a scare-free week for everyone, its horrible seeing everyone so worried :( Hopefully any spotting stops for people and we can start to relax a bit soon :)
xxx


----------



## phoebe

hi girls x
not been on this thread for a bit, work blah blah.....
but couls anyone of u please tell me if it is normal to feel very dizzy?? everytime i stand it feels like mt lgegs are going to give way. also have been feeling really sick today and am full of cold:wacko:

thanks lovelys xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

@ phoebe: I've been feeling dizzy on and off it's yo do with the blood flow and stuff...

Fingers crossed that the spotting us nothing to serious for you girls. And the cramps are just your body getting used to the baby.


----------



## Blue_bear

Still sick over here too, may have to go to the docs tomorrow as its getting pretty unbearable and i cant afford to be off work. 
My hubby is convinced were having a girl due to how sick im being!


----------



## MrsWez

Yay! Only 2 more days until my first appointment and scan!:happydance: I am hoping all is well and baby is sticky.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Good luck with all the up coming scans ladies! :)


----------



## Apen2009

Sorry all you ladies are feeling so sick! That is no fun at all. I have a scan on Monday as well so I will keep you ladies posted. . I can't wait, I'm so excited. The DH wont be able to come with me though, I'm a little dissapointed but I assume I'll get a little pic to bring home!:yipee:


----------



## Blue_bear

My scan is tuesday, getting very excited :)

Good luck to everyone else, hope you all have a nice relaxing sunday afternoon!
Im just heading off to work, then having friends round for a Virgin Vie party later, i so hope i feel ok for it!

x


----------



## MrsWez

Blue_bear said:


> My scan is tuesday, getting very excited :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone else, hope you all have a nice relaxing sunday afternoon!
> Im just heading off to work, then having friends round for a Virgin Vie party later, i so hope i feel ok for it!
> 
> x

Good luck with your scan and I hope you feel better. I almost got sick this morning on my way to work.That could have been interesting.


----------



## DragonMummy

morning all. just woken up as was on night shift last night. am enjoying a balanced breakfast of paprika pringles and milkybar buttons!


----------



## Worriedk

Hi. I had scan yesterday and seen a good heartbeat. Now today I have had some spotting! Do u think this is bad?? Only thing is my tummy is not sore. I'm so worried now. It's crap esp since heard wee hb 24 hrs ago!


----------



## firerabbit666

Hi everyone and congrats!!
I just got my :bfp: today and worked out my EDD is 23rd July, so would it be ok to join the July Beach Bumps ? :happydance:


----------



## Maid Marian

DragonMummy said:


> on thursday at 7 weeks. they only sent me for it as i had a mc last time and my progesterone was low - apparently I didn't ovulate :rofl:

It must be the immaculate conception! :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Worriedk said:


> Hi. I had scan yesterday and seen a good heartbeat. Now today I have had some spotting! Do u think this is bad?? Only thing is my tummy is not sore. I'm so worried now. It's crap esp since heard wee hb 24 hrs ago!

Did they do a pap test or anything like that when you were at the doctor yesterday? Any kind of messing around _down there_ can cause a bit of very harmless spotting. :hugs:


----------



## Worriedk

LittleSpy said:


> Worriedk said:
> 
> 
> Hi. I had scan yesterday and seen a good heartbeat. Now today I have had some spotting! Do u think this is bad?? Only thing is my tummy is not sore. I'm so worried now. It's crap esp since heard wee hb 24 hrs ago!
> 
> Did they do a pap test or anything like that when you were at the doctor yesterday? Any kind of messing around _down there_ can cause a bit of very harmless spotting. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for reply. It was an internal ultrasound. Just panicing as this is how my last mc started. Saying that, last was a blighted ovum where there was never a hb. So I guess I can't compare as heard hb yesterday. Guess I've just to wait for 9 days as that's when they r re scanning me. It will b longest wait!
Thanks. X


----------



## Tor81

DragonMummy said:


> on thursday at 7 weeks. they only sent me for it as i had a mc last time and my progesterone was low - apparently I didn't ovulate :rofl:

Didn't ovulate?! Hhmmm, really must be a miracle that you've got that bun in oven!

xx


----------



## Tor81

MrsWez said:


> We are due the same day! DH and I have been TTC for 24 Cycles, we tried clomid for 6 cycles twice with no luck, i'm so glad it worked for you. :flower:

Hi MrsWez, how exciting that we're due the same day! Mine's just worked out from first day of LMP so I guess it might change though. Do you have a scan arranged yet?

xx


----------



## Tor81

Really hope the girls with worries have your minds put at ease soon, its horrible feeling so stressed over all these symptoms we can't control.

I've had a couple of waves of nausea this weekend, and generally flit between feeling very hungry, and then very bloated - no winning!

And good luck to everyone having scans this week!

xx


----------



## Starry Night

dan-o said:


> Starry & Jojo, sorry you ladies are having spotting :hugs:
> 
> Are you both having early scans? xx

I had a scan last week but it was too early to see anything but a sac. I have another scan next week. Hoping my blood results come back tomorrow. This wait is killer. Having cramps today but I think/hope it's from my constipation. Still have preggo symptoms such as feeling gaggy right now.


----------



## MrsWez

Tor81 said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> We are due the same day! DH and I have been TTC for 24 Cycles, we tried clomid for 6 cycles twice with no luck, i'm so glad it worked for you. :flower:
> 
> Hi MrsWez, how exciting that we're due the same day! Mine's just worked out from first day of LMP so I guess it might change though. Do you have a scan arranged yet?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I have an early scan on Tuesday. So my date may change as well.


----------



## gw76

So, just caught up with the posts... hope everything goes well for all of you who are having scans this week and that those of you waiting for results get them SOON!

Panto was great - When I was living in UK the village where I lived always had a Panto for Christmas - yesterday's was pretty good (even if it was in Canada). The audience was great and probably all ex-pats! It was good fun and my little guy had a blast - he didn't really know what was going on all the time, but he liked yelling!!

AFM - I have terrible back pain - it's not cramps, more like pressure right at my tailbone. After having my son (my labour was all in my back) AF cramps have always been in my back, but this doesn't feel like cramps- any ideas?

No more spotting, but - TMI - gross snot like discharge today...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

gw76 said:


> So, just caught up with the posts... hope everything goes well for all of you who are having scans this week and that those of you waiting for results get them SOON!
> 
> Panto was great - When I was living in UK the village where I lived always had a Panto for Christmas - yesterday's was pretty good (even if it was in Canada). The audience was great and probably all ex-pats! It was good fun and my little guy had a blast - he didn't really know what was going on all the time, but he liked yelling!!
> 
> AFM - I have terrible back pain - it's not cramps, more like pressure right at my tailbone. After having my son (my labour was all in my back) AF cramps have always been in my back, but this doesn't feel like cramps- any ideas?
> 
> No more spotting, but - TMI - gross snot like discharge today...

Hey Hun,

I have really bad back pain at the moment and my midwife says its because you get more fluid inbetween your joints when your pregnant so your joints become more flexible to accomodate our little beanies :) 

Hopefully it should die down soon.

Hope this helps, Much Love

x


----------



## Laura lou

hey everyone!!

can i be akward please after seeing my midwife shes told me my due date is the 5th July not the 9th dohh silly me. can i be changed to then please :) 

whats the betting my scan on 23rd dec says different! lol xx


----------



## butterfly25

I completely agree. the wait it aweful. I went three weeks ago for my first visit and so this week on thursday I gt to have the first scan. I hate waiting and thrusday seems so far off still. I jsut try to keep busy and hope it comes faster. :)



Starry Night said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Starry & Jojo, sorry you ladies are having spotting :hugs:
> 
> Are you both having early scans? xx
> 
> I had a scan last week but it was too early to see anything but a sac. I have another scan next week. Hoping my blood results come back tomorrow. This wait is killer. Having cramps today but I think/hope it's from my constipation. Still have preggo symptoms such as feeling gaggy right now.Click to expand...


----------



## Annamumof2

Ugh I fell asleep at about 9:30/10pm and now I'm up feeling like crap and wide awake... Is anyone up?


----------



## Annamumof2

What does black poo/runs mean?


----------



## gw76

I'm up, but it is 9pm here and I am getting ready to head to bed.... 
Hope you get back to soon - there is nothing worse than not being able to get back to sleep, especially on a Sunday!! O:)


----------



## gw76

Annamumof2 said:


> What does black poo/runs mean?

I had that when I was taking iron supplements - are you taking prenatal vitamins with iron? might be that....


----------



## Annamumof2

gw76 said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> What does black poo/runs mean?
> 
> I had that when I was taking iron supplements - are you taking prenatal vitamins with iron? might be that....Click to expand...

Not took my iron tablets in ages so was alittle confused, thought my body might be telling me I'm ill, as I started getting my MS bk after 2days of it gone, and I can't take any vitamins incase it messes with the meds I'm on doctor told me


----------



## Annamumof2

gw76 said:


> I'm up, but it is 9pm here and I am getting ready to head to bed....
> Hope you get back to soon - there is nothing worse than not being able to get back to sleep, especially on a Sunday!! O:)

Trouble is I have 2 young kids that are in full time school, it's 2:30am here and they will be up for 7:30am to get ready for school and I got to get used to raking them and picking them ip as Andy goes back to the 9-5 job


----------



## Starry Night

Hey guys! Had a terrible scare today. Had some bright red blood that sorta gushed out into the toilet this afternoon after having cramps all morning (not severe cramps but enough) so we rushed to the ER. Having waiting nearly 6 hours I finally got seen. Pretty much good news all around. I'm back to just spotting, my cervix is high, in the right position and looks healthy and strong. My hcg was 7600 just 6 days ago. Today.... it's 35 000. ER doctor said it was an increase of factor 4 :happydance:

My scan has been bumped up to this Tuesday and I will get another hcg test the same day. The ER doctor said to not expect to be higher than 50000 at that point since it will only have been 2 days and he said it starts to peak at around this point....especially after having such a huge increase.

Still nervous as I'm still spotting and there is no reason why. And the ultrasound will tell all...but so far....so good. :cloud9:


----------



## Annamumof2

Starry Night said:


> Hey guys! Had a terrible scare today. Had some bright red blood that sorta gushed out into the toilet this afternoon after having cramps all morning (not severe cramps but enough) so we rushed to the ER. Having waiting nearly 6 hours I finally got seen. Pretty much good news all around. I'm back to just spotting, my cervix is high, in the right position and looks healthy and strong. My hcg was 7600 just 6 days ago. Today.... it's 35 000. ER doctor said it was an increase of factor 4 :happydance:
> 
> My scan has been bumped up to this Tuesday and I will get another hcg test the same day. The ER doctor said to not expect to be higher than 50000 at that point since it will only have been 2 days and he said it starts to peak at around this point....especially after having such a huge increase.
> 
> Still nervous as I'm still spotting and there is no reason why. And the ultrasound will tell all...but so far....so good. :cloud9:

fingers crossed it's nothing too serious and lil bean is stck there nice and snug


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Ladies!! Great news for all the scans coming up and for those who have already had them done....I hope this is a good week for everybody!! I had the most amazing night!! I have to share....I went to Abu Dhabi and watched the formula one race on a yacht and then saw prince in concert!! I'm sure that most of you new young moms might not know who he is but for us older moms..wow!! it was incredible! :happydance::happydance:

On a pregnant note whenever I take off my bra it feels like my bb's have a baseball inside them. Feeling super heavy...that's a lot for an "A" cup!! Lol!!


----------



## dan-o

Good luck for tuesday starry, hope it sets your mind at rest! xx

Jenni, how amazing, I'm quite envious! I had to make do with watching it on the tv, lol!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## dan-o

My symtoms are back today, I feel sick, bad head, boobs sore. Hoping all good signs for my scan later today! xx


----------



## foxforce

Jenni4 said:


> Hi Ladies!! Great news for all the scans coming up and for those who have already had them done....I hope this is a good week for everybody!! I had the most amazing night!! I have to share....I went to Abu Dhabi and watched the formula one race on a yacht and then saw prince in concert!! I'm sure that most of you new young moms might not know who he is but for us older moms..wow!! it was incredible! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> On a pregnant note whenever I take off my bra it feels like my bb's have a baseball inside them. Feeling super heavy...that's a lot for an "A" cup!! Lol!!

Morning all

Jenni - Wow you had an excellent day & night then!! I watched the race on tv and as for Prince I saw him many years ago when I was about 16 an amazing concert always a great show with him!

Starry - I bet you were so nervous but absolutley great news on your hcg! and cervix! Good luck for the scan tomorrow! :hugs:

Dan - Good luck for your scan can't wait to see your scan later! :flower: Your symptoms are all good signs

Anna - Black stools is usually a sign or a side effect of taking iron like was said by GW, mention it to your dr or mw if it continues :flower:

Hope everyone else is well today and all the best for anyone else having a scan today and :hugs: to anyone feeling nervous about up coming scans


----------



## Razcox

Morning all hope everyone is feeling ok today xx

Starry - Thats great news about your numbers and i am sure the scan will show a lovely healthy bubba in there xx Wish my cervix was nice and high my is up and down like a yo yo and seems to be low most the time :(

Anna - Hope you feel a bit better now hun xxx

Dan-o - Good luck with your scan today let us know how you get on x

Jenni - That sounds amazing! I spent most of yesterday on the sofa so not nearly as exciting :rofl:

Welcome to the new ladies will pop off to update the front page now x


----------



## sparky32

Hi Ladies,

Starry - your numbers sound really good, i bet tomorrow cant come quick enough & you'll be rewarded by seeing a beautiful heartbeat xx

Dan-o - good luck with your scan today.

How's everyone else?

Well i picked up our puppy and he's just the most beautful thing you've ever seen, we've all feel in love him. 
Still not having major symptoms, boobs are sore when i take my bra off and they get a bit tingly during the day. I'm constantly hungry, all i think about is food, its terrible i'm gonna be the size of a house at this rate.

I hope your all doing well xxx


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone! Still experiencing m/s although not been sick - just feel like i have a hangover! Have completely gone off some foods - even thinking about them makes me feel like i'll be sick! Got the MW on Fri so looking forward to that. 

RedRose - sorry to hear your news - fingers crossed that your next pregnancy will be h&H. 

Welcome to all the newbies - this is one busy thread! Rose_W you have the same due date as me although mine is only an EDD at the moment. 

Hope everything is ok for all the girls that are spotting... fingers crossed. 

Dan-o good luck luck with your scan today :thumbup:


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning!
Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight Anna!
Jenni- I'm sooooo jealous! I saw a huge yacht in the background when I was watching F1 yesterday- was that you?! Don't feel too old, I know who prince is! I felt old the other day- my brother said he'd never heard of opal fruits!
Good luck at scan today Dan-O!
xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

That's an interesting question, how old is everyone? I'm 30, 31 in a few weeks time.


----------



## dan-o

fifi-folle said:


> That's an interesting question, how old is everyone? I'm 30, 31 in a few weeks time.

I'm 33, 34 after xmas :) x


----------



## Razcox

I'm 27 and so is my DH, been together 9 years and married for 3. This is our 3rd pregnacy but 1st baby (forgot to answer that from a last week).


----------



## Maid Marian

Doodlepants said:


> Morning!
> Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight Anna!
> Jenni- I'm sooooo jealous! I saw a huge yacht in the background when I was watching F1 yesterday- was that you?! Don't feel too old, I know who prince is! I felt old the other day- my brother said he'd never heard of opal fruits!
> Good luck at scan today Dan-O!
> xxx

I love your avatar Doodle!

I'm 20, and I've heard of prince and Opal Fruits! :munch:


----------



## sparky32

I've just done something incredibly stupid and so wish i hadn't as its left me totally freaking out!! I pee'd on my last CB digi and its gone from 3+ on Friday to 1-2 today. That isn't good is it? It was about the 4th time i had pee'd this morning and the urine was quite clear and also it took forever for it to come up after it registered pregnant. I'm so worried i don't know what to do. Its a huge jump even for diluted urine xxx


----------



## dan-o

I have heard of them going wrong before hun, someone else posted about it the other day.

Did you open the test and look at the lines at all? xx


----------



## sparky32

dan-o said:


> I have heard of them going wrong before hun, someone else posted about it the other day.
> 
> Did you open the test and look at the lines at all? xx

No i just chucked it out as i ws so upset, god i could :cry: right now. I've heard of them being out by a wee bit but not going down from 3+ to 1-2 an that really really worries me xx


----------



## Maid Marian

dan-o said:


> I have heard of them going wrong before hun, someone else posted about it the other day.
> 
> Did you open the test and look at the lines at all? xx

What do you look for when you open them up?


----------



## dan-o

I'd have done the same, stupid tests :(

:hugs:

Maybe phone EPU & explain, they might get you in for a scan then, to set your mind at rest xxx


----------



## dan-o

Rose_W said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> I have heard of them going wrong before hun, someone else posted about it the other day.
> 
> Did you open the test and look at the lines at all? xx
> 
> What do you look for when you open them up?Click to expand...

They usually have 3 dark lines if the HCG is in the 3+ range xx


----------



## Razcox

Sparky - I'm sorry you are stressing hun, i think we would all be the same if we were in your shoes right now. From what you have said though it wasnt FMU and was quite dilute, you also said it took ages to come up with the 1-2 so that may mean it was on the boarderline between the 1-2 and the 2-3. So it seems like there is nothing to really worry about xxxx

Do you have anymore digi's? Might be worth doing on in the morning with FMU to reasure you it was just a one off xx


----------



## Barbles

Urg sickness has started today. Not too bad yet but enough that I just urged at my desk ha. It has started two weeks earlier that my last pregnancy, fabulous, was hoping for a couple more sickness free weeks.


----------



## phoebe

fifi-folle said:


> That's an interesting question, how old is everyone? I'm 30, 31 in a few weeks time.

Hi girls x
how are we all today?? i am better than y-day, my god i was so ill. couldnt go into kitchen as every smell made me gag. and i was also so dizzy kept feeling the world was on a slant and werent able to close my eyes lol. i have my scan on weds, so feeling v.v.nervous about that. and in answer to fifi's question i am 38. so that must make me 1 of the oldest here :dohh: xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

:hugs: sparky. Get in touch with EPU, hopefully they will get you in for a scan and beta hcg which will set your mind at ease.


----------



## CatMum

Feeling a bit upset this morning, have had brown discharge, definitely blood. Have had cramps from before I had my BFP and felt very uncomfortable all weekend with them, plus very stressed (noisy neighbours). I called the EPU and spoke to a nurse there who was very dismissive, just told me to monitor it and if it gets red/heavy, to call again. I know there's nothing they can do now - I would just have liked not to be talked to like I'm a fusspot :(


----------



## Annamumof2

Hey girlys I'm fine now alittle tired and MS has died down I had some porrige for breakfast this morning which helped it alot, so hopefully that will stay away for today at least, oh and the age question... I'm 26 now turned 26 a few weeks ago and my husband is 26 he will be 27 in a few weeks, we have been togther 7years and married 3years


----------



## Starry Night

Are you allowed to just show up to the epu? I don't live in the UK so I'm not sure how it goes. I'm in Canada and we just show up to the ER when things go wrong. Sometimes I think your treatment depends on what day you show up and the particular staff and if they're in bad moods, etc. Once I was unlucky and they were obviously trying to get rid of me and spoke to me like I was crazy. The next day I had my miscarriage. This time around they've always taken me seriously.

Oh, I'm 27 and DH is 29. Will be married 2 years this December and this is our second pregnancy and first child.


----------



## sparky32

Razcox said:


> Sparky - I'm sorry you are stressing hun, i think we would all be the same if we were in your shoes right now. From what you have said though it wasnt FMU and was quite dilute, you also said it took ages to come up with the 1-2 so that may mean it was on the boarderline between the 1-2 and the 2-3. So it seems like there is nothing to really worry about xxxx
> 
> Do you have anymore digi's? Might be worth doing on in the morning with FMU to reasure you it was just a one off xx

I've asked my husband to bring one in with him tonight and i will test tomorrow.



fifi-folle said:


> :hugs: sparky. Get in touch with EPU, hopefully they will get you in for a scan and beta hcg which will set your mind at ease.

I really don't want to phone them and sound neurotic, if it still says 1-2 tomorrow morning i will definitely phone them.

I've text'd my midwife and hopefully she can offer some advice too xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning All,

Had a horrible nights sleep last night couldn't not get comfy! :(

Oh the age question I am 20 and DH is 25 been together 3 years and married for 4 months and this is our first :)

Much Love

x


----------



## jojosmami

Morning ladies! This was such a crazy weekend for me! Thurs,Friday,and Sat I was sooooo horribly :sick: Not just :sick:but I couldn't hold anything down, dizzy,so faint,my whole body hurt,headache just miserable. On Fri, the little boy I watch started :sick: everywhere,When my son got home he joined in and so did my hubby! Sat was my DD birthday party and It took all I had to get out of bed and throw the party. My hubby bought me those SEA BANDS I saw someone one here talking about and on Sat night I slept with them on and woke up on Sun morning with VERY LITTLE :sick: felt pretty good most of the day.Went on a walk with the family and half way thru got so dizzy,faint and started to get :sick: again. Came home @3:00pm took a nap and didn't wake up till this morning. Slept with the bands on again and woke up this morning feeling pretty good again. I was doin research on the bands and it said it was helping people sleep as well. I'm not sure if that's true but I slept like a rock! My DD was calling for me and I thought it was 1:00-2:00am but it was 6:00am! I was still in the same position I was went I went to sleep! I haven't ben sleeping well since I got pregnant. If anyone is having trouble sleeping its worth trying those Sea Bands!


----------



## gw76

Starry Night said:


> Are you allowed to just show up to the epu? I don't live in the UK so I'm not sure how it goes. I'm in Canada and we just show up to the ER when things go wrong. Sometimes I think your treatment depends on what day you show up and the particular staff and if they're in bad moods, etc. Once I was unlucky and they were obviously trying to get rid of me and spoke to me like I was crazy. The next day I had my miscarriage. This time around they've always taken me seriously.
> 
> Oh, I'm 27 and DH is 29. Will be married 2 years this December and this is our second pregnancy and first child.

Whereabouts are you? Where I live (in ontario) I have gone to ER and they have taken care of me there (scans, bloods etc) during the early stages of my past pregnancies. Then later in the pregnancy (my son) I ended up in ER a couple of times (car accident and a fall down the stairs) and they sent me straight away to the EPU. So, I think it might depend how far along you are, but it is worth going, either way, if it is going to make you feel better.
GL



I am 34, 35 in April and my hubby is 32 (my toy boy!!) we have been together almost 10 years and married 8...that's a long time, when I see it typed down LOL!!

Hope everyone's scans go well today - can't wait to hear about them! O:)


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone.
Sparky-thinking of you-I'm a huge worrier so for me to say 'don't worry I'm sure you'll be fine' won't mean much even though I really do think you'll be fine, those bloody tests are a pain! I only did one when I had Holly but I've done 4 this time! I'd check in the morning but I'd deffo phone your MW as she may be able to just put your mind at rest :)
In answer to the age question, I'm 24, my Husband is 25. We've been married nearly 2 years but have been together many years before! This is our second pregnancy. We have a daughter who's nearly 3. We are truly blessed not to have suffered any losses.
Raz- my Midwife apointments tomorrow and my real names Maria if you wanted to put that on front page.
Hope everyones having a good start to the week :)
xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

CatMum said:


> Feeling a bit upset this morning, have had brown discharge, definitely blood. Have had cramps from before I had my BFP and felt very uncomfortable all weekend with them, plus very stressed (noisy neighbours). I called the EPU and spoke to a nurse there who was very dismissive, just told me to monitor it and if it gets red/heavy, to call again. I know there's nothing they can do now - I would just have liked not to be talked to like I'm a fusspot :(

Hi,
Sorry to hear you're not getting anywhere help-wise. That nurse sounds like an idiot!Surely she knows how worrying the first tri is?!
You're not being a fusspot- I'd have done the same. A lot of peeps on here have had the same as you and it's turned out to be fine. Can you put your feet up? Maybe just take it easy :sleep:
Don't sit there and worry though, if you are still really worried later I'd ring again or maybe call your MW?
x


----------



## Doodlepants

Rose_W said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Morning!
> Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight Anna!
> Jenni- I'm sooooo jealous! I saw a huge yacht in the background when I was watching F1 yesterday- was that you?! Don't feel too old, I know who prince is! I felt old the other day- my brother said he'd never heard of opal fruits!
> Good luck at scan today Dan-O!
> xxx
> 
> I love your avatar Doodle!
> 
> I'm 20, and I've heard of prince and Opal Fruits! :munch:Click to expand...

Thanks hun! I'm glad I'm not the only one who remembers them!x


----------



## sparky32

My midwife text back and she said "Hiya, i'm not the best to ask re pregnancy tests etc, sorry! When are you coming to see me, I can refer you to early pregnancy for a scan xx" pretty useless to be honest but heyho. I'm seeing her Thurs and my scan is booked for 2nd Dec although i have been offered one a week earlier which would be next week. I'm just gonna keep myself distracted, wait till the morning and take it from there.

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

afternoon all. decided to be a good girl and bring loads of fruit to work to snack on. naturally now all i can think about is crisps....


----------



## fifi-folle

Woo hoo! Got my first mw appointment made, surprisingly they have an appointment for Thursday! Of course I also have dentist on Tuesday, Recurrent Miscarriage Nurse on Wednesday then that on Thursday. Busy week for appointments!


----------



## Britt11

sparky32 said:


> I've just done something incredibly stupid and so wish i hadn't as its left me totally freaking out!! I pee'd on my last CB digi and its gone from 3+ on Friday to 1-2 today. That isn't good is it? It was about the 4th time i had pee'd this morning and the urine was quite clear and also it took forever for it to come up after it registered pregnant. I'm so worried i don't know what to do. Its a huge jump even for diluted urine xxx

Sparky- those digital tests are evil....they can be quite misleading. I put mine away after I saw the 3+ and I couldnt do it again, too stressful. It does say you have to do them with FMU. I think if you are feeling good and have no distress signs all is probably great- if you want to put your mind at ease maybe a blood HCG? although my doctors did not believe in those even and just said to me wait for the first u/s as that is much more reliable :hugs:

Starry- my goodness sounds like you have been through a lot, I have heard of women having internal bleeds that are unrelated to the pregnancy. glad your #'s are good.

Good luck with the scan Dan-o :thumbup: how exciting :happydance: I remember how nervous but also excited I was for mine last week, it really put my mind at ease when the tech said there was a baby in there with a HB of 131bpm.

good luck with the rest of the scans, lots are coming up this week!!

:hugs:


----------



## sparky32

Britt11 said:


> Sparky- those digital tests are evil....they can be quite misleading. I put mine away after I saw the 3+ and I couldnt do it again, too stressful. It does say you have to do them with FMU. I think if you are feeling good and have no distress signs all is probably great- if you want to put your mind at ease maybe a blood HCG? although my doctors did not believe in those even and just said to me wait for the first u/s as that is much more reliable :hugs:

Thanks Britt, i think i'm gonna go with that notion otherwise i will drive myself nuts. I have my scan in 2 weeks so will just wait for that also i had my bloods done last week and the doctor was really happy with the results so unless i have cause for concern i should really relax xxx


----------



## Blue_bear

I think im going to have to persevere with the sea bands then if other people are getting good use out of them. Felt pretty rough most of today, still craving ready salted crisps....
Will probably be sick on route to scan in the morning, but i am so excited i dont care!

Sparky - Good luck with repeating the test in the morning

Dragon Mummy - We are on the same day :) 

And in answer to the earlier question, I am 24 in feb, hubby is 38, been together 5 years but got married 2 months ago :)

Georgie x


----------



## jojosmami

Is anyone else showing already? I swear I look 5 months preggo!


----------



## Britt11

sparky32 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Sparky- those digital tests are evil....they can be quite misleading. I put mine away after I saw the 3+ and I couldnt do it again, too stressful. It does say you have to do them with FMU. I think if you are feeling good and have no distress signs all is probably great- if you want to put your mind at ease maybe a blood HCG? although my doctors did not believe in those even and just said to me wait for the first u/s as that is much more reliable :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Britt, i think i'm gonna go with that notion otherwise i will drive myself nuts. I have my scan in 2 weeks so will just wait for that also i had my bloods done last week and the doctor was really happy with the results so unless i have cause for concern i should really relax xxxClick to expand...

oh thats right you had bloods done not too long ago, oh well yeah then dont worry at all- put those evil digis away...I dont trust them. I am sure everything is perfectly fine, just try to keep busy before your scan.



jojosmami said:


> Is anyone else showing already? I swear I look 5 months preggo!

yes, I have a permanent bloat!! its awful, the book says it should come and go but it doesnt, I wake up with it lol...


----------



## catgirl

Hi ladies, I was wondering if I can join you, I am 6+1 and due 10th July, this is my 3rd child. 1st with df. x


----------



## MommyWishes4

Britt11 said:


> sparky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojosmami said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else showing already? I swear I look 5 months preggo!
> 
> yes, I have a permanent bloat!! its awful, the book says it should come and go but it doesnt, I wake up with it lol...Click to expand...
> 
> I also have permanent bloat! It's hard at the bottom, so I wonder if it is more than bloat and the start of an early bump?
> 
> I'm growing out of my jeans quickly and some of my sweatpants don't fit anymore.
> 
> Still having crampiness in the mornings (possibly because when I'm asleep I may be leaning against it) and minor achiness throughout the day. Lots of CM...it keeps freaking me out! I know it's normal, but I get so scared when there's a lot of it - I'm always checking to make sure it's not blood.Click to expand...


----------



## dan-o

I'm back from my scan!!! 

I was a nervous wreck before going in, I thought I was gonna throw up at one stage. 

I explained my history to the sonographer, she was very kind about it all. 
I expected the worst, but we saw the sac with the baby & HB before she even moved the probe around. It was so clear & easy to see. Once the sonographer saw that things looked normal, she couldn't stop smiling! (nor could we!) She was so chuffed for us, she even gave us a pic!

Baby is obviously really small at this stage, but it's tiny heart was beating away furiously, nothing like last time where is was a bit on the weak side. I'm measuring 1-2 days behind my EDD, but my consultant said it's kinda hard to get things exactly right at this stage (as it's so tiny) & my next scan at 8 weeks will give me a better idea of the exact EDD, as they can measure the CRL properly. She has told me she's so confident everything is normal this time that I should book in with my midwife now! 

OMG! Can't believe it! :cloud9:

Here's the pic!

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Top-1.jpg


----------



## sparky32

dan-o said:


> I'm back from my scan!!!
> 
> I was a nervous wreck before going in, I thought I was gonna throw up at one stage.
> 
> I explained my history to the sonographer, she was very kind about it all.
> I expected the worst, but we saw the sac with the baby & HB before she even moved the probe around. It was so clear & easy to see. Once the sonographer saw that things looked normal, she couldn't stop smiling! (nor could we!) She was so chuffed for us, she even gave us a pic!
> 
> Baby is obviously really small at this stage, but it's tiny heart was beating away furiously, nothing like last time where is was a bit on the weak side. I'm measuring 1-2 days behind my EDD, but my consultant said it's kinda hard to get things exactly right at this stage (as it's so tiny) & my next scan at 8 weeks will give me a better idea of the exact EDD, as they can measure the CRL properly. She has told me she's so confident everything is normal this time that I should book in with my midwife now!
> 
> OMG! Can't believe it! :cloud9:
> 
> Here's the pic!
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Top-1.jpg

:happydance::happydance: Thats fantastic news, you must be totally thrilled. Fab picture xxx


----------



## Razcox

Yeah dan-o thats great news!!! Will go and update the front page now and proudly display your :happydance:


----------



## jojosmami

AWWW Dan-O I'm so happy for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Its so crazy that that's what my baby look like right now!


----------



## topazicatzbet

fab news dan-o.

i ve booked a scan for 16th dec when i will be 8w6d.


----------



## dan-o

Razcox said:


> Yeah dan-o thats great news!!! Will go and update the front page now and proudly display your :happydance:

Thanks Raz, forgot to say my next scan is on the 29th of November, if you want to add that too :D xx


----------



## dan-o

jojosmami said:


> AWWW Dan-O I'm so happy for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Its so crazy that that's what my baby look like right now!

I know it's sooooo tiny isn't it? Amazing to know it's got it's own little heartbeat in there pumping away too! xx


----------



## Razcox

catgirl said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if I can join you, I am 6+1 and due 10th July, this is my 3rd child. 1st with df. x

Added you with Cat mum :)

Welcome to the group and congrates on the bubba xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

so glad all went well dan-o....


----------



## MrsWez

dan-o: that's awesome, congrats!

I am feeling tired and hungry today. Tomorrow is my scan. I can't wait. 

Answer to age question. I'm 26, DH is 32. I'll be 27 and DH will be when LO is born. Together for 5 years, married for 3 years.


----------



## MommyWishes4

fifi-folle said:


> That's an interesting question, how old is everyone? I'm 30, 31 in a few weeks time.

 I'm 22, DH is 26. I'll be turning 23 within days that LO is due. Dh and I have currently been married for 8 1/2 months.


----------



## Maid Marian

Should I be worried that it took the sonographer a while to find my baba on the scan? He had to do an internal scan before we could the see the baby and heartbeat - is this a bad sign?


----------



## Sherri81

Congrats on the scan!

Sparky, isn't there a way you can get beta HCG tests done today? If your Dr puts a rush on the test, they will have the results back in a couple of hours. It might put your mind at ease. I can't tell you not to worry, but you didn't use FMU which could have led to the bad digi test result.

Just waiting on my HCG results now. I don't know if I will do them anymore if they have gone up again today. It gets tiring going in every 2nd day.

Already in maternity pants. I bought the under bump ones that just have that 2 inch elastic waistband. I am just so tired of shoving myself into regular clothes and not getting mat clothes because I was superstitious. This time comfort is weighing out. I mean, I am already bloating out because I don't think my uterus completely shrank last time. So the waistband on my other jeans are all just rolling over and they are so uncomfortable.... I feel like crap though, because I held out with Devon until 17 weeks. But then again, it was summer, and I had really roomy capris and I could just use those Bella Band things to hold them up, and then cover it all with a long tank. This time, no go. My jeans don't have any strech to them, so they are gone!

Feel like a tard in Mat jeans already :roll: At least my winter coat covers the top portion of them.


----------



## dan-o

Rose_W said:


> Should I be worried that it took the sonographer a while to find my baba on the scan? He had to do an internal scan before we could the see the baby and heartbeat - is this a bad sign?

Nooo not at all, they usually have to do an internal scan when it's this early on xx


----------



## Sherri81

WooHoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

4,156 at 4 weeks 6 days!!

They were 1055 on Friday. So they have more than doubled again! Basically they doubled on Saturday (24 hours), and again on Sunday (24 hours).

I really hope this pregnancy works out....


----------



## dan-o

Sherri81 said:


> WooHoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 4,156 at 4 weeks 6 days!!
> 
> They were 1055 on Friday. So they have more than doubled again! Basically they doubled on Saturday (24 hours), and again on Sunday (24 hours).
> 
> I really hope this pregnancy works out....

Fabulous news Sherri! :happydance: So pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations Dan-O on the scan, lovely pic!
Also congratulations to Sherri on HCG results. A day of good news all round I think!
x


----------



## sparklexox

Hi girl's! 

Just catching up!!

I haven't be on for a few days been feeling totally exhausted. Been in bed by 8 most nights?!? wow don't think Ive felt so blinking tired! certionly cant remember this with my daughter, Saying that it was nearly ten years ago.. I.E I was younger fitter lol...

Am 30 DH 31 been together 10years, And have a wonderful daughter who's 9!


Am sorry most of us girls are worrying, I guess were all gonna worry until we have our health bambeano's in our arms. 

I don't want my scan!! so so worried, Keep having very real detailed dream's that my fertility consultant is scanning me, Then states when did you take a pregnancy test? and where did you buy them from? Because there nothing in your tummy, She keeps telling me the pregnancy tests were fake/duds and theirs no pregnancy!!! OMG

I know is very unrealistic but it really freaked me out ;(

xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

omg Dan-o love your little bean pic! beautiful....

regarding the earlier question re tummy showing, I'm in my work maternity uniform already as my tits are like space hoppers and my tummy is bloated so my shirt was straining at the buttons and my trousers wouldn't do up :rofl:

Not a very well kept secret it seems.....


----------



## Annamumof2

sparklexox said:


> Hi girl's!
> 
> Just catching up!!
> 
> I haven't be on for a few days been feeling totally exhausted. Been in bed by 8 most nights?!? wow don't think Ive felt so blinking tired! certionly cant remember this with my daughter, Saying that it was nearly ten years ago.. I.E I was younger fitter lol...
> 
> Am 30 DH 31 been together 10years, And have a wonderful daughter who's 9!
> 
> 
> Am sorry most of us girls are worrying, I guess were all gonna worry until we have our health bambeano's in our arms.
> 
> I don't want my scan!! so so worried, Keep having very real detailed dream's that my fertility consultant is scanning me, Then states when did you take a pregnancy test? and where did you buy them from? Because there nothing in your tummy, She keeps telling me the pregnancy tests were fake/duds and theirs no pregnancy!!! OMG
> 
> I know is very unrealistic but it really freaked me out ;(
> 
> xxx

OMG i have the same dream... where i keep thinking im not and that the midwife will go to check me over and she tells me im not and it was all a dream in the first place


----------



## sparky32

Sherri thats great about your numbers :happydance:

For me, panic over thank god :happydance: just done a digi nd it came up 3+ straight away, no waiting :happydance: I'm so pleased, i was worried. Right i solemly swear never to touch another digi!! I do not want to go through that again.

Thanks for listening and being there for me xx

Oh and to answer fif-folle's question, i'm 33 dh is 34 and we have been together for 15 years :hugs:

xx


----------



## sparklexox

Annamumof2 said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> Hi girl's!
> 
> Just catching up!!
> 
> I haven't be on for a few days been feeling totally exhausted. Been in bed by 8 most nights?!? wow don't think Ive felt so blinking tired!  certionly cant remember this with my daughter, Saying that it was nearly ten years ago.. I.E I was younger fitter lol...
> 
> Am 30 DH 31 been together 10years, And have a wonderful daughter who's 9!
> 
> 
> Am sorry most of us girls are worrying, I guess were all gonna worry until we have our health bambeano's in our arms.
> 
> I don't want my scan!! so so worried, Keep having very real detailed dream's that my fertility consultant is scanning me, Then states when did you take a pregnancy test? and where did you buy them from? Because there nothing in your tummy, She keeps telling me the pregnancy tests were fake/duds and theirs no pregnancy!!! OMG
> 
> I know is very unrealistic but it really freaked me out ;(
> 
> xxx
> 
> OMG i have the same dream... where i keep thinking im not and that the midwife will go to check me over and she tells me im not and it was all a dream in the first placeClick to expand...

What we like must be hormone related!!!!:dohh:

I just keep thinking this is too good to be true!
:hugs:

truly pooping my pants for this scan... Don't wanna go.com.
:kiss:


----------



## sparklexox

sparky32 said:


> sherri thats great about your numbers :happydance:
> 
> For me, panic over thank god :happydance: Just done a digi nd it came up 3+ straight away, no waiting :happydance: I'm so pleased, i was worried. Right i solemly swear never to touch another digi!! I do not want to go through that again.
> 
> Thanks for listening and being there for me xx
> 
> oh and to answer fif-folle's question, i'm 33 dh is 34 and we have been together for 15 years :hugs:
> 
> Xx

no more dig's for us k!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

sparkle i had the same panic when i went for my 12 week with harry - was certain there'd be nothing there!


----------



## sparklexox

DragonMummy said:


> sparkle i had the same panic when i went for my 12 week with harry - was certain there'd be nothing there!

At least it seems normal am not the only one.

Thanks xx:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

sparklexox said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> sparkle i had the same panic when i went for my 12 week with harry - was certain there'd be nothing there!
> 
> At least it seems normal am not the only one.
> 
> Thanks xx:hugs:Click to expand...



This time I was just crapping myself that there'd be five in there :rofl:


----------



## sparklexox

DragonMummy said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> sparkle i had the same panic when i went for my 12 week with harry - was certain there'd be nothing there!
> 
> At least it seems normal am not the only one.
> 
> Thanks xx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This time I was just crapping myself that there'd be five in there :rofl:Click to expand...


FIVE :haha: OUCH!!!!!!

I COULD HAVE 2???? HEHE :happydance:

XX

DAN O WOW WEE JUST SEEN YOU PIC HOW WONDERFUL!!! XXXX


----------



## foxforce

Congrats Dan-o super scan :dance: 

Congrat Sherri on mega HCG super numbers! :dance:

Welcome Cat and congrats to you too :dance:


----------



## samzi

fab news dan-o :hugs:

afm - you know your preggo when you need afternoon naps :haha:


----------



## gw76

Dan-o that is a lovely picture and so happy that things went well.
Sherri - great test results O:)


----------



## catgirl

Razcox said:


> catgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I was wondering if I can join you, I am 6+1 and due 10th July, this is my 3rd child. 1st with df. x
> 
> Added you with Cat mum :)
> 
> Welcome to the group and congrates on the bubba xxxClick to expand...

Thank you :D I am cautious. I lost a little one at 5+5 on 3rd October, amazingly conceived so soon after (that one time! ;) )

Hope everybody is well, you all seem to be a lovely bunch! :) xx


----------



## Tor81

Good evening girls.

OMG dan-o, your scan is amazing, you must be SO relieved!

And congratulations to Sherri too.

In answer to the Q, DH & I are both 29, been together 14 years, married almost 2 years & TTC for 18 months.

Starting to feel quite queasy today, hope I can fight it as we're off for a romantic weekend in Rome on Thursday!

xx


----------



## Sherri81

Oh yeah, the question of age... I am 29, will be 30 in February. Hubby is 37, 38 in March. We have been together 8.5 years, and married for a year and a half. We have 7 angel babies and one earth angel.

I pretty much have no symptoms, which is kind of worrisome. A little bit of heartburn every now and then, virtually no nausea, boobs are rarely tender, no exhaustion. I feel pretty much normal, which worries me a bit. I keep trying to tell myself it is still early, but you know how it goes...


----------



## Maid Marian

Tor81 said:


> In answer to the Q, DH & I are both 29, been together 14 years, married almost 2 years & TTC for 18 months.

Wow Tor you and hubby were childhood sweethearts :kiss:
DH and I got together when we were 16/17, engaged soon after, and married when we were 18. Now I'm 20, and he's 19. We've been together 3 years, and married a year and a half.


----------



## MommyWishes4

samzi said:


> afm - you know your preggo when you need afternoon naps :haha:

 Tell me about it! I had only been awake for five hours before I took a nap - that lasted three hours! I was so surprised. And I'm STILL tired!

I've been a bit concerned lately as everyone talked about their boobs growing bigger...and mine hadn't changed at all. I noticed my bra feeling tighter a few days ago, but looking at them, they didn't look bigger. I think they just changed overnight! This morning I noticed they were both MUCH bigger, and falling out of my bra. I couldn't believe it! I kept checking through the day - yep, still that big! lol. If I get any bigger, they're not going to fit at all anymore - already they're a bit cut in half by the top of the bra lining.


----------



## phoebe

CONGRATS ON THE GREAT SCAN DAN-O:happydance::happydance: LOVELY PICCY WOOHOO XXXX

got my scan tom, i am dreading it tbh, am feeling really nervous and scared xxx


----------



## Blue_bear

On route to scan, im so nervous!!


----------



## phoebe

good luck blue xxxx that'll be me tomorrow. i hope it all works out well for u hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Hello ladies :wave: do you mind if i join in? I got my :bfp: one week ago and going by LMP my EDD will be 20th July

Looking forward to getting to know you all better :D


----------



## phoebe

cograts and welcome rebaby. hope u have a h & h pregnancy hun x:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Welcome rebaby, had added you now. Congrates on the :bfp: :)

blue_bear - Good luck at your scan and will be looking forward to your update so i can add another :happydance: to the list :)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## foxforce

Morning 

Bluebear good luck hun x :hugs:

Hi and congrats Rebaby :dance:

Well I'm having to start taking some eucky Fybogel today for my constipation, never had it before but I heard it's not great :dohh: Suppose it's better than the discomfort I'm getting!
My bbs are not as sore at the mo but still full, lil tender if I poke em lol.....nausea is still hanging about too but not too bad.

Still waiting on a booking in appointment, have you got yours yet Raz?

Hope everyone else is doing well today :flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

morning all. just eating orange matchmakers for breakfast in an attempt to stave off the overwhelming nausea.... suspect my strategy may be all wrong...


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girl well ive had a continuous background nausea for the past 2 days and its still there today, not sure if its ms or just cos i have a cold and have a load of crap at the back of my throat. 

i ve also started with heartburn, i had really bad heartburn with my first but it started at 16 weeks, hope its not gonna start this early, if so im gonna have to go to the docs and get some thing other than gaviscon.


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

DragonMummy said:


> morning all. just eating orange matchmakers for breakfast in an attempt to stave off the overwhelming nausea.... suspect my strategy may be all wrong...

:haha: maybe, but that sure sounds like a yummy breakfast :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

it's awesome, Tink!


----------



## Razcox

i'm not feeling too bad today, well when compared to yesterday and sunday that is! Just got some HB and a dry mouth.

Foxforce - I have to call the MW to make an appoinment, brought my little card in today to do it at lunch time.


----------



## dan-o

Blue_bear said:


> On route to scan, im so nervous!!

Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## dan-o

Rebaby said:


> Hello ladies :wave: do you mind if i join in? I got my :bfp: one week ago and going by LMP my EDD will be 20th July
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all better :D

Hi Rebaby! Welcome!! xx


----------



## dan-o

Razcox said:


> i'm not feeling too bad today, well when compared to yesterday and sunday that is! Just got some HB and a dry mouth.

I'm not too bad either today, even managed a hearty brekkie of bubble & squeak with a poached egg on top! I'm sure I will regret it later tho! :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

hmm..... quite early on in my chocolate eating i reached the "don't have any more or you'll be sick" threshold. But I bravely soldiered on and finished the box..... regretful....


----------



## foxforce

I'm just having my morning fibre - honeynut shredded wheat, that was a hearty breakie Dan! Wish I could manage something like that! Have my shredded wheat then hour later a slice of toast very boring lol

Wonder if I should ring for appointment or wait for it Raz?


----------



## dan-o

I was just comparing my scan to yours DM, even though our babies measured about the same, my little bean looks a bit lost in it's gigantic sac!:haha:


----------



## freckles09

Morning all, 

Congrats on the scan Dan-O! :thumbup:

I'm not feeling too bad today - yesterday i felt like i was very hungover but today i feel better. Still don't feel hungry at all though. It's so hard to eat healthily when you just don't feel like eating!

Plus i've had lots of food aversions but no cravings!


----------



## sparky32

Hi & huge congratulations to Catgirl and Rebaby :happydance:

Blue_bear - Can't wait to see your picture, hope everything goes well:dance:

Everyone's breakfast sounds yummy, i really like the sound of dan-o's mmmm i do like bubble & squeak.

I'm so hungry all the time, i can't stop thinking about food :dohh: and i'm so tired but i think thats got more t do with puppy keeping me up most of the night, he's just like a newborn baby.

Hope you all have a nice day xx


----------



## DragonMummy

just had to sprint out of the contact centre to puke, hotly pursued by panicking supervisor.....


----------



## Annamumof2

Morning all, well I didn't get much sleep last night because of runs and woke up this morning to drink some tango and I started being sick so now my morning sickness gas turned from not being sick to being sick


----------



## Blue_bear

I'M BACK!!!!

Everything is good :) I am so happy and relieved.

Saw little beanie and heartbeat ticking away. Measured 10mm, is that about right compared to others? They measured me as 7+2 although i am going to stick with my 7+5 for now i think.

How do i get my piccy on? Do they scan ok?

Thanks for all the good luck messages,
Georgie xx


----------



## sparky32

Blue_bear, thats fantastic news xxx To upload your scan, you can just take a picture of it or scan it in which ever you prefer. Oh can't wait to see the little beanie xx


----------



## DragonMummy

well i got my scan pic on here by taking a pic of it on my phone and emailing to to myself! :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bear

That could work actually dragon mummy. I will experiment now :)


----------



## dan-o

Blue_bear said:


> I'M BACK!!!!
> 
> Everything is good :) I am so happy and relieved.
> 
> Saw little beanie and heartbeat ticking away. Measured 10mm, is that about right compared to others? They measured me as 7+2 although i am going to stick with my 7+5 for now i think.
> 
> How do i get my piccy on? Do they scan ok?
> 
> Thanks for all the good luck messages,
> Georgie xx

Congrats hun, fab news!

I scanned mine no probs :)

I think different places measure in different ways, hence getting put back or forward a bit xxx


----------



## Blue_bear

its not letting me upload the picture :cry: Any ideas?
If not I will have to wait till hubby gets home so he can show me how to scan it on! Hopefully that will work.


----------



## phoebe

glad ur scan went well hun xxx i'm just counting down the hours until i have mine tomm:shrug: getting more nervous by the second. was in tears this morning worrying about it. roll on 2pm tom xxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive done it! 
Well its in my siggy rather than an avatar but still at least you can see it!!


----------



## Razcox

Woo hoo congrates thats great news, will go update the front page now!

Will have to add my scan photo now as everyone else is, cant let my little blob feel left out now :)


----------



## dan-o

Yay blue_bear, cute scan pic!! xx


----------



## MrsPOP

I was wondering why I hadnt gotten any updates from the JBB's and realised I accidentally unsubscribed myself from the thread! Idiot!

Hope everyone is well?


----------



## phoebe

phoebe said:


> glad ur scan went well hun xxx i'm just counting down the hours until i have mine tomm:shrug: getting more nervous by the second. was in tears this morning worrying about it. roll on 2pm tom xxx

helloooooooooooo


----------



## Blue_bear

phoebe said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> glad ur scan went well hun xxx i'm just counting down the hours until i have mine tomm:shrug: getting more nervous by the second. was in tears this morning worrying about it. roll on 2pm tom xxx
> 
> hellooooooooooooClick to expand...

I was so nervous this morning too hun, its all worth it in the end though. I am sure you will be fine and we will all be awaiting your update xx :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Aw congrats Bluebear glad everything is super and great scan pic too! :dance:

Well I managed to drink some fybogel :sick: well it wasn't that bad taste is ok but the consistency is awful with bits in it, better than constipation though :thumbup:


----------



## Razcox

Hope it helps foxforce! 

Just rang the MW and its an automated service so they said someone will get back to me in 5 working days. All i want to do is make my booking in appoinment! LOL Last time they called me after the doctor had done the paper work but that wasnt done this time so the EPU said to call then direct to avoid a doctors appointment i didnt need.


----------



## Worriedk

Hi all, anyone else had a scan when they were 6 weeks? if so what did your baby measure? Mine only measures 4.3mm! Im just wondering if this is normal?? So good to see all scans going good! x


----------



## Worriedk

just checking signature worked


----------



## rducky

Hello Ladies!

I just got my BFP on Sunday at 15dpo. Could I join your group? My due date will be July 24th.


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!
Hope everyone's feeling better today.
Good news on the 3+ sparky! I can sympathise with the puppy-it gets better-but I swear newborn triplets would be less work!
Well, I had my booking in appointment today woohoo :happydance:
It took 2 hours! I can't believe it took so long! I have to go and have my bloods done friday as my MW couldn't get my blood :dohh: It's a problem most nurses etc have, deep veins or something? Anyway thats the worst bit or me as I'm soooo squeamish! 
I now have loads of paperwork to sort through- who knew there'd be so many leaflets on everything?!
They're going to send me my scan date, MW said it would be around 12 weeks, they do NT scanning here- do they do that everywhere now? Also, cos I'm on pregnacare I don't have to take those manky vit d pills yay!
Lovely to see all the scan pics, congrats everyone!
xx


----------



## jojosmami

*** RANT ALERT ****
So, I have my scan on Thursday to make sure everything is ok because of spotting and to see if its twins. Well, my hubby can't make it so my best friend offered to go with me. I told her she didn't have to take off and she said she has sick days and it would be fine. This was last wensday. Then on Fri she called me asking what time the appt was because she was gonna call and make her annual pap appt cause its the same office and might as well do it while she was there. SO today I was talking to her about the scan and she said "oh, well I'm not gonna make it. I never asked my boss to take that day and I found out when I called Mon that I'm not due for my annual till March." WTF??? She wouldn't have said anything unless I mentioned it. It not gonna be the end of the world if I have to go by myself but just wanted some support. She is famous for being a procrastinator but come on! She knew how important this is for me and she just blew it off. I could have asked my sister or maybe my aunt or something but now no one is gonna be able to get off work! I feel really hurt and upset. The thing that pisses me off the most is she was so relaxed about it like it was nothing! UUUGGGHHH :grr::grr: AM I just hormonal or justified with being so pissed? Thanks for listening!


----------



## Annamumof2

jojosmami said:


> *** RANT ALERT ****
> So, I have my scan on Thursday to make sure everything is ok because of spotting and to see if its twins. Well, my hubby can't make it so my best friend offered to go with me. I told her she didn't have to take off and she said she has sick days and it would be fine. This was last wensday. Then on Fri she called me asking what time the appt was because she was gonna call and make her annual pap appt cause its the same office and might as well do it while she was there. SO today I was talking to her about the scan and she said "oh, well I'm not gonna make it. I never asked my boss to take that day and I found out when I called Mon that I'm not due for my annual till March." WTF??? She wouldn't have said anything unless I mentioned it. It not gonna be the end of the world if I have to go by myself but just wanted some support. She is famous for being a procrastinator but come on! She knew how important this is for me and she just blew it off. I could have asked my sister or maybe my aunt or something but now no one is gonna be able to get off work! I feel really hurt and upset. The thing that pisses me off the most is she was so relaxed about it like it was nothing! UUUGGGHHH :grr::grr: AM I just hormonal or justified with being so pissed? Thanks for listening!

you have every right to be pissed off hun... i know what you mean about friends letting you down and messing you about, if i was closer i could of come with you for alittle surport but fingers crossed all is alright and i hope the scan goes well for you


----------



## phoebe

Doodlepants said:


> Hi everyone!
> Hope everyone's feeling better today.
> Good news on the 3+ sparky! I can sympathise with the puppy-it gets better-but I swear newborn triplets would be less work!
> Well, I had my booking in appointment today woohoo :happydance:
> It took 2 hours! I can't believe it took so long! I have to go and have my bloods done friday as my MW couldn't get my blood :dohh: It's a problem most nurses etc have, deep veins or something? Anyway thats the worst bit or me as I'm soooo squeamish!
> I now have loads of paperwork to sort through- who knew there'd be so many leaflets on everything?!
> They're going to send me my scan date, MW said it would be around 12 weeks, they do NT scanning here- do they do that everywhere now? Also, cos I'm on pregnacare I don't have to take those manky vit d pills yay!
> Lovely to see all the scan pics, congrats everyone!
> xx



nice 1 doodle xxxx
glad ur appt went well hun, i have my mw appt on the 30th. although looking forward the thought of being there all that time is daunting. thats also good about the vits too, so fxd i wont need them either as i am taking pregnacare too. have got my scan tomm, which i have been worrying all day about. i just hope that i follow suit with the other ladies on here and have a good result. but without sounding negative, the joy and innocence of it all has gone for me b/c of the last time. anyway pls keep ur fingers crossed for me. and i am so glad things have worked out well for u xxx:flower::flower:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks Anna! I appretiate it! :hugs:


----------



## phoebe

jojosmami said:


> *** RANT ALERT ****
> So, I have my scan on Thursday to make sure everything is ok because of spotting and to see if its twins. Well, my hubby can't make it so my best friend offered to go with me. I told her she didn't have to take off and she said she has sick days and it would be fine. This was last wensday. Then on Fri she called me asking what time the appt was because she was gonna call and make her annual pap appt cause its the same office and might as well do it while she was there. SO today I was talking to her about the scan and she said "oh, well I'm not gonna make it. I never asked my boss to take that day and I found out when I called Mon that I'm not due for my annual till March." WTF??? She wouldn't have said anything unless I mentioned it. It not gonna be the end of the world if I have to go by myself but just wanted some support. She is famous for being a procrastinator but come on! She knew how important this is for me and she just blew it off. I could have asked my sister or maybe my aunt or something but now no one is gonna be able to get off work! I feel really hurt and upset. The thing that pisses me off the most is she was so relaxed about it like it was nothing! UUUGGGHHH :grr::grr: AM I just hormonal or justified with being so pissed? Thanks for listening!

u are very very justified hun xxxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Im so scared about my scan tomorrow, I need a hug! :cry:


----------



## jojosmami

MrsPOP said:


> Im so scared about my scan tomorrow, I need a hug! :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

MrsPOP said:


> Im so scared about my scan tomorrow, I need a hug! :cry:

me too hun xxx scared witless tbh. really hope ur scan goes well. what time is urs??? mines at 2pm 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dan-o

MrsPOP said:


> Im so scared about my scan tomorrow, I need a hug! :cry:

I was exactly the same yesterday, the wait is awful isn't it, sending lots of :hug: to you both


:hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## phoebe

can i have some hugs too please?? i'm bricking it xxx


----------



## samzi

ever since hitting 5 weeks, ive needed a nap every afternoon. i have no idea how il get on tomorrow when im back at work and wont get the chance to have a nap at all! roll on the weekend so i can have another, thats what i say :lol:


----------



## jojosmami

phoebe said:


> can i have some hugs too please?? i'm bricking it xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Phoebe & Mrs Pop - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Good luck on your scans! I'm sure they'll be great!

jojo - sorry your friend let you down. Hope your scan goes without a hitch and you get to see your lovely beanie.

Sherri -- so happy about your results! And it seems we share a birthday month too! I'm a February baby. Will be turning 28. My hubby is a February baby too. And my symptoms only started kicking in a few days ago at about 5 1/2 weeks so try not to worry. :hugs:

AFM, had my scan today and a HUGE load has been taken off my shoulders. My pregnancy has now been confirmed as "living" and my beanie is measuring 6+0--exactly where it should--and has a heartbeat of 143bpm!!!:happydance: It's still very teeny with a crl of 3.8mm. But the lesion they found on the last scan is gone which means the clot I passed was probably that.

Still bleeding so I'm hoping my obstetrician will see me before the standard 10 to 12 weeks. Going to request my referral this week.


----------



## sparky32

Starry-night, thats such good news so pleased you got to see beanie that must be a huge weight if your mind. I hope you get an appointment with your consultant sorted out soob. So happy for you xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

woop for your scan Starry! btw, "cuddle bug" is what I call my little dragon when he's poorly and cuddly - very cute x


----------



## jojosmami

YEA Starry!!! So glad to hear that all is well. Did they say why you could still be bleeding? Is it heavy or just spotting? Is it red or pink? Sorry if to many questions but I've been spotting on and off still too and just wondering.


----------



## Doodlepants

Good Luck tomorrow MrsPop and Phoebe, hugs to you both :hugs: :hugs:
xxx


----------



## butterfly25

MrsPop- I have my scan thurdsday. I'm not nervous. I think everything should go fine, i haven't had any spotting or anything weird so I am confident all is okay. 
I'm just really excited. I want to tell my family and kids so badly but I really wnat that pic of the baby before I say anything. My appointment is in the morning at 9:30 and I'm so happy its early because I might go crazy if it was at the end of the day.


----------



## MrsPOP

phoebe said:


> MrsPOP said:
> 
> 
> Im so scared about my scan tomorrow, I need a hug! :cry:
> 
> me too hun xxx scared witless tbh. really hope ur scan goes well. what time is urs??? mines at 2pm
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Mine's at 2pm too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully we'll both be fine babes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

:hug: for MrsPOP and Phoebe. Good luck for your scans!
:yipee: so happy for your good news Starry Night, Sherri
Jojo - sorry your friend has let you down x

AFM: Into a maternity bra now, got measured by M&S who said 42B and Debenhams who said 38E, Debenhams won! They have Miriam Stoppard Nurture 2 pack of maternity bras for £17 odd at the mo instead of £22. Sooo much comfier now!!!


----------



## Maid Marian

Had my first midwife appointment today, which went really well. She's lovely, and I love having so much to read. Got a whole book!
She's dating me at 8 weeks, not the 7 weeks the sonographer said, so I'll be getting my next scan that bit sooner :wohoo:
I can't wait to find out once and for all though whether the little one's gonna be a June-bud or a July-beach-bump!!


----------



## Starry Night

jojosmami said:


> YEA Starry!!! So glad to hear that all is well. Did they say why you could still be bleeding? Is it heavy or just spotting? Is it red or pink? Sorry if to many questions but I've been spotting on and off still too and just wondering.

Yeah, I'm still spotting though it's tapered off for now (it comes and goes). It's usually only when I wipe (except the one time that sent me to the ER on Sunday) and can be anything from bright red, a reddy brown to pink. When I had my internal on Sunday the doctor couldn't quite figure out where it was from as my cervix is closed, high and thick and healthy. I had been getting worried about an incompetent cervix but so far that doesn't seem to be the problem. When I was in the waiting room I was talking to an older woman and she said she bled throughout both her pregnancies and they are in their 20s now. Made me feel better. I do hope to get answers at some point, though.


----------



## MrsWez

Had a great appointment today. Saw the yolk sac, fetal pole, ges sac. No heartbeat yet. We go back in 2 weeks (11/30) to hopefully see one!! Grow Baby Grow! 

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/sprout-1.jpg


----------



## sparky32

Yeah MrsWez thats great news and a fab picture xx


----------



## Tor81

Hi all, this is such a busy thread! Some great news today so Congrats to you all!

Called up for my scan appointment today - Tues 21st Dec - seems SO far away. They also said I need appointment with community midwife which I thought would all be related but isn't, so called GP to get number & now playing telephone tennis with them!!

Is anyone else constantly hungry? I'm sure I'm eating for 5! But when I'm not eating queasiness sets in so I just keep munching.. in fact I might have to get out of bed & find those M&S crisps DH bought!!!

xx

xx


----------



## Starry Night

My queasiness has gotten rather bad but I'm still eating well as I do get periodic breaks from it. I'm finding it's at its worst just after noon so I'm learning to have lunch around 11 or 11:30. And popcorn is the perfect "munchy" snack to nibble on to keep it at bay. Having headaches today that are making it worse though. And my constipation is giving me bad cramps....some rather severe. I have to rub my abdomen to get things, uh, "flowing" again and that relieves the pressure.

Mrs Wez, lovely scan! You ladies are so lucky to get to keep the images from your early scans. It's my hospital's policy to not allow you to even SEE the ultrasounds if it's for emergencies. Today I was lucky in that my nurse left the image up on the screen so I got to steal a peek as I was leaving.


----------



## MrsWez

I have a very understanding doctor. He has an ultrasound machine in his office so he is very generous with scans. I am on pins and needles until I see a heartbeat. He said it may be been too early at this point.


----------



## Starry Night

I wouldn't worry about it. I've been looking up what a heart beat should be at 6 weeks and nothing matches! "What to Expect When Expecting" says 80bpm, the American Pregnancy Association says 90-110, a few other sites say 120 - 140 (this is what my doctors have been saying) and I have another book that says 150 to 160! Even Crown/Rump Length doesn't match. BabyCenter.ca says it should be 1.25cm but other resources say 4-6mm by the END of the week. 

If your doctor isn't concerned I'd just try to not worry and wait for your next scan.


----------



## MrsWez

Starry Night said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. I've been looking up what a heart beat should be at 6 weeks and nothing matches! "What to Expect When Expecting" says 80bpm, the American Pregnancy Association says 90-110, a few other sites say 120 - 140 (this is what my doctors have been saying) and I have another book that says 150 to 160! Even Crown/Rump Length doesn't match. BabyCenter.ca says it should be 1.25cm but other resources say 4-6mm by the END of the week.
> 
> If your doctor isn't concerned I'd just try to not worry and wait for your next scan.

My dates could be off too and that's why we haven't seen a heartbeat. Who knows. You're right, if my Dr. isn't worried than I won't be.


----------



## Sherri81

Saw my OB today. Got my prescription for Heparin again, so I did my first needle at noon today. Forgot how much it can hurt if you don't go in at a 45 degree angle!! Plus, noon is a pretty crappy time to do it. It has to be done at noon everyday now, and just think of how often I could be out somewhere at noon. So I guess I'd better get used to doing needles in vehicles, in malls, in restaurants etc...

Also got my antibiotics prescrptions which are on hold at the pharmacy. This is so if I think I have an infection, I can just fill them without seeing a Dr first, in case the Dr doesn't believe me, like what happened with Devon. I had to promise not to abuse them, to only take them if I thought I had an infection, and I still have to make an appointment to see her so she can confirm or perhaps tailor my antibiotics better.

She got me a req for an ultrasound, but she didn't mark it urgent like I told her to do. So the best they can do for me in Dec 5-6, which is far too late for me and my situation. I mean come on!! This is my 8th pregnancy, I shouldn't have to wait til I am 8 weeks along to see something! Not to mention that the surgeon's need a bit more heads up than that before booking me in. It would be alot better if they had 4-5 weeks notice on a viable pregnancy, rather than 3 weeks.

So I've put a call in to my OB to see if she can get me in for 6.5-7 weeks. I hope she can arrange it.

Had the shittiest dream ever last night. I have to have the TAC placed at 11-12 weeks, which is the most important reason for having the early dating scan.

So in my dream, I was in Toronto to have the surgery, and the surgeon asked how far along I was. I said 11 weeks, and she said I would have to terminate my pregnancy and start over again as 11 weeks was far too late to have the surgery in my situation. She said my cervix was going to open anyday now, and I could either terminate, or wait to miscarry. She said with my next pregnancy, I need to get in and have my surgery at 4 weeks!

I am freaked right out now!


----------



## Jenni4

Hi All!!! Great news about everybody's scans!!! I have to admit that I'm a bit jealous that you are all having such early scans... mine is not until the 28th...i'll be about 8 weeks then....but it is nice to see all of your scans so that I know what my LO looks like :winkwink:

Hi Rducky!! Welcome!! I think I remember you from the cbfm thread...another success story!! Congratulations!


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:( My first scan is at 12 weeks! Oh the wait is killing me, was almost tempted to just pay for one for reassurance. Still might be tempted, really getting quite worried now.

Trouble is I don't have many symptoms, i think i have a touch of morning sickness, and my boobs have gone up a cup size. Also shattered all the time, and gone off tea. lol see i am just giving myself a hard time, of course i do have some symptoms.

I just remember feeling so sick in my other pregnancy's, and its not half as bad this time. I know its early, but I just want it to feel real and am down in the dumps because of it :(

OK rant over, should be grateful I'm not suffering like i know a lot of you are. And I've had no bleeding either. I should be grateful...

Come on Tink, snap out of it lol x


----------



## dan-o

Good luck for your scans today ladies xxx


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, hope you're all ok! Am loving all the early scan pics! :happydance:

I have my first MW appt on Friday, my husband is working but my mum said she will come along. Do you think it's ok to take your mum along to the first MW appt...?


----------



## dan-o

Tink, why don't you go for an early scan at about 8-9 weeks, for reassurance? 
They aren't ususally that expensive. There's a midwife who does them in her spare time near me (in Devon) she charges £50. Well worth it ,if it helps you relax a bit more.
I was all set to book one myself if my EPU had refused me! xx


----------



## sparklexox

Sherri81 said:


> Saw my OB today. Got my prescription for Heparin again, so I did my first needle at noon today. Forgot how much it can hurt if you don't go in at a 45 degree angle!! Plus, noon is a pretty crappy time to do it. It has to be done at noon everyday now, and just think of how often I could be out somewhere at noon. So I guess I'd better get used to doing needles in vehicles, in malls, in restaurants etc...
> 
> Also got my antibiotics prescrptions which are on hold at the pharmacy. This is so if I think I have an infection, I can just fill them without seeing a Dr first, in case the Dr doesn't believe me, like what happened with Devon. I had to promise not to abuse them, to only take them if I thought I had an infection, and I still have to make an appointment to see her so she can confirm or perhaps tailor my antibiotics better.
> 
> She got me a req for an ultrasound, but she didn't mark it urgent like I told her to do. So the best they can do for me in Dec 5-6, which is far too late for me and my situation. I mean come on!! This is my 8th pregnancy, I shouldn't have to wait til I am 8 weeks along to see something! Not to mention that the surgeon's need a bit more heads up than that before booking me in. It would be alot better if they had 4-5 weeks notice on a viable pregnancy, rather than 3 weeks.
> 
> So I've put a call in to my OB to see if she can get me in for 6.5-7 weeks. I hope she can arrange it.
> 
> Had the shittiest dream ever last night. I have to have the TAC placed at 11-12 weeks, which is the most important reason for having the early dating scan.
> 
> So in my dream, I was in Toronto to have the surgery, and the surgeon asked how far along I was. I said 11 weeks, and she said I would have to terminate my pregnancy and start over again as 11 weeks was far too late to have the surgery in my situation. She said my cervix was going to open anyday now, and I could either terminate, or wait to miscarry. She said with my next pregnancy, I need to get in and have my surgery at 4 weeks!
> 
> I am freaked right out now!


Hi sweetie, Shame your have to the heparin but am glad I have some else who takes it! My legs are so bruised ouch its so sore and I have to do this till 33weeks pregnant how long do you have to inject! I should be use to injection as we went thru ivf to get this baby! But the heparin is thick and a longer needle! am running out of areas to inject already!!! I also have to take baby aspirin, do you?:hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Razcox

Starrynight - That&#8217;s great news about your scan (will put your happydance on the front page now) you must be soooooo relieved hun xxx

MrsPop and Phoebe - Good luck today and I am sure it will all be fine for you both :hugs:

Rose_W - Glad the MW appointment went well for you, how is she able to say you are 8 weeks along? Not had a MW appointment before so I am curious as to what they do.

MrsWez - Great news about the scan I'm sure there will be a little heart beating away at your next scan x

Tor81 - I have to keep snacking or I start to feel really sick and if I let myself get too hungry start to feel dizzy and too hot like I am going to pass out or something. So yeah I am grazing quite a lot too :)

Sherri81 - Hope you manage to sort something out a little sooner, as you say after 8 pregnancies you think they would be a bit more attentive to you :hugs:

freckles09 - I dont see why not i think i will end up taking my Nan as my DH doesnt want to take too much time off early on and i have heard the 1st MW appoinment is a bit dull anyway.

Tink - I agree with Dan-o and if you are feeling worried then get an early scan. I have mine next week :)

AFM - Not to bad today felt a bit queasy when i got up and was in bed by 9pm again last night watching a greys atatomy then asleep by 10pm. I think i am getting used to the background sicky feeling now so i dont notice it as much! Only 1 week to go to my scan and i will feel much better when i see that HB again :)


----------



## freckles09

Thanks Raz, i think she wants to come along so will say it might be a bit boring but she can come to it if she likes :thumbup:


----------



## Doodlepants

Raz- MW appointments are soooo boring! I had mine yesterday, it was 2hrs!
Tink- I don't have a scan 'till 12 weeks either, it's £85 here to go private so I'm going to wait.
Hope everyone's scans are going well xxx


----------



## phoebe

thanks raz, must admit i am feeling more nervous and apprehensive as the time clicks on. so bloody scared, had a melt down last nite. glad ur ms is much better. i did post on here a while back about my 1st mw app on 30th nov. could u add it to front page please??.........hope i havent jinxed things now:blush: hugs xx


----------



## Razcox

Starry - When was your EDD? I cant find you on the front page for some reason! I was sure i had added you :dohh:


----------



## foxforce

Morning everyone :wave:

*waiting to hear about the two scans this morning* ....... 

I have my scan tomorrow at 9.05am trying so hard to chill about it but can't! Really nervous! 

Seems the fybogel I had yesterday has helped my constipation *big relief* 
Got a streaming nose these last two days not sure if I'm starting with a cold :(

See u all later


----------



## rducky

Jenni4 said:


> Hi Rducky!! Welcome!! I think I remember you from the cbfm thread...another success story!! Congratulations!

Thanks for the welcome! Yes, I have had another CBFM success, I did 2 cycles with the monitor. Now we're just really hoping this is a sticky one!


----------



## phoebe

foxforce said:


> Morning everyone :wave:
> 
> *waiting to hear about the two scans this morning* .......
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow at 9.05am trying so hard to chill about it but can't! Really nervous!
> 
> Seems the fybogel I had yesterday has helped my constipation *big relief*
> Got a streaming nose these last two days not sure if I'm starting with a cold :(
> 
> See u all later

thanks foxforce only 3 hours to go:wacko::wacko: and i hear ur nervousness hun. i'm a bloody wreck xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning All,

Good luck to all the ladies with there scans!

I am counting down until my dating scan which is 2 weeks today!

Really excited and glad that I am one of the lucky ones who has mine early :)

Also got my bounty back yesterday from the MW and in there was a form to fill out and take to Boots or Sainbury's to get the Mum-To-Be essentials bounty pack so I am sending my Grandma off to Boots (she was going anyway) to pick one up for me :)

I got hit with the MS really bad last night when I puked up all night and it came out of my nose and my throat and nose is now burning :dohh:

Hope everyone is well.

Much Love

x


----------



## sparky32

HI Ladies,

Good luck with your scans today ladies, looking forward to seeing more July Beach Bumps pics.

Foxforce, good luck tomorrow, i'm so jealous wish mines was soon.

How's everyone else today?

xx


----------



## MrsPOP

phoebe said:


> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone :wave:
> 
> *waiting to hear about the two scans this morning* .......
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow at 9.05am trying so hard to chill about it but can't! Really nervous!
> Seems the fybogel I had yesterday hashelped my constipation *big relief
> Got a streaming nose these last two days not sure if I'm starting with a cold :
> 
> See u all later
> 
> thanks foxforce only 3 hours to go:wacko::wacko: and i hear ur nervousness hun. i'm a bloody wreck xxxClick to expand...

you and me both phoebe, I don't know if the nausea im feeling is MS or nerves! Good luck Hun xxx


----------



## Maid Marian

My nausea has eased up over the past few days and I feel a lot better now. I just found out that my mum only had nausea, no puking when she was pregnant, so it must be genetic. I'm feeling shattered though, and even when I'm tired I find it hard to go to sleep :(


----------



## phoebe

MrsPOP said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone :wave:
> 
> *waiting to hear about the two scans this morning* .......
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow at 9.05am trying so hard to chill about it but can't! Really nervous!
> Seems the fybogel I had yesterday hashelped my constipation *big relief
> Got a streaming nose these last two days not sure if I'm starting with a cold :
> 
> See u all later
> 
> thanks foxforce only 3 hours to go:wacko::wacko: and i hear ur nervousness hun. i'm a bloody wreck xxxClick to expand...
> 
> you and me both phoebe, I don't know if the nausea im feeling is MS or nerves! Good luck Hun xxxClick to expand...


i know what u mean Mrs Pop:wacko: Good Luck to u too hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

Good luck to all with scans today, cant wait to see piccys :)

I am still being awfully sick in the mornings, thankfully i seem to feel better by lunch time so i can get on with my day. 
My appetite seemed to return a bit yesterday, not sure about today yet as havent reached the point where i dare eat anything. 
Still on :cloud9: after scan yesterday, cant stop looking at the pic.

Was also naughty and started looking at things on ebay last night :dohh:

Hope everyone is feeling ok 
xx


----------



## jojosmami

MOrning ladies!!! 

Good luck with your scans ladies!! Mine is tomorrow bright and early @815am! My friend gets hers today. I can't wait till mine. I'm spotting again this morning with cramps again and a bad back ache. I'm trying to be calm about it because so many of you have had spotting but its so scary,frustrating and emotionally draining! Is the baby ok, am I gonna lose it? I just want to know so I can relax. The cramps could be growing I suppose. I don't know I just want to see that my baby/babies are ok! 

Is anyone who was spotting and had a scan still spotting?


----------



## Doodlepants

Sofiekirsten said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies with there scans!
> 
> I am counting down until my dating scan which is 2 weeks today!
> 
> Really excited and glad that I am one of the lucky ones who has mine early :)
> 
> Also got my bounty back yesterday from the MW and in there was a form to fill out and take to Boots or Sainbury's to get the Mum-To-Be essentials bounty pack so I am sending my Grandma off to Boots (she was going anyway) to pick one up for me :)
> 
> I got hit with the MS really bad last night when I puked up all night and it came out of my nose and my throat and nose is now burning :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Hi,
I got my bounty pack yesterday too but online it said the mum to be pack was from 12 weeks so I was going to wait to get it- If you manage to get yours before could you let me know as I'll get mine now if so, thanks hun xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Doodlepants said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Morning All,
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies with there scans!
> 
> I am counting down until my dating scan which is 2 weeks today!
> 
> Really excited and glad that I am one of the lucky ones who has mine early :)
> 
> Also got my bounty back yesterday from the MW and in there was a form to fill out and take to Boots or Sainbury's to get the Mum-To-Be essentials bounty pack so I am sending my Grandma off to Boots (she was going anyway) to pick one up for me :)
> 
> I got hit with the MS really bad last night when I puked up all night and it came out of my nose and my throat and nose is now burning :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x
> 
> Hi,
> I got my bounty pack yesterday too but online it said the mum to be pack was from 12 weeks so I was going to wait to get it- If you manage to get yours before could you let me know as I'll get mine now if so, thanks hun xxClick to expand...

Hey Hun,

Course I will. I know a woman at the Boots store that my grandma is going to anyway. I just filled in the form that came with the first bounty pack and it didn't say anything about being 12 weeks to collect it. But if I do get it I will let you know.

Much Love

x


----------



## Annamumof2

ugh well im at my mums today... and trying to stop myself heaving is hard.
skye is off school as she has a cold so lucky i can say i have what she has so then they dont put two and two togther...

only 5 more days till i see Midwife


----------



## Tor81

Starry Night said:


> My queasiness has gotten rather bad but I'm still eating well as I do get periodic breaks from it. I'm finding it's at its worst just after noon so I'm learning to have lunch around 11 or 11:30. And popcorn is the perfect "munchy" snack to nibble on to keep it at bay.

Thanks Starry, popcorn is a great idea, great snacky food & if unflavoured has next to no calories - you're a genius!! Guess what I'm buying in Tesco in my next shop?!

xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Can you change my :bfp: to a :angel: :cry:


----------



## jojosmami

AWWW. I'm so sorry hunni. :hugs:!


----------



## jojosmami

Starting to freak out now. Spotting getting heavier. Still not a flow but heavier and its went from pink,to brown now to a tinge of red. The cramps are what is freaking me out. It feels just like my AF.I'm so scared. What should I do?


----------



## butterfly25

Oh missx. I'm so sorry. Wishing you all the best if and when u try again.


----------



## LittleSpy

:hugs: to xMissxZoiex and jojosmami


----------



## Razcox

xMissxZoiex said:


> Can you change my :bfp: to a :angel: :cry:

I'm so sorry hun :hugs: 

Do you want me to put an :angel: by your name or just remove it? I have a sentence at the bottom for the angel babies x


----------



## Starry Night

jojosmami said:


> Starting to freak out now. Spotting getting heavier. Still not a flow but heavier and its went from pink,to brown now to a tinge of red. The cramps are what is freaking me out. It feels just like my AF.I'm so scared. What should I do?

Are you able to go to the emergency? The accompaniment of cramps should be enough for them to take you seriously. I know it's very scary. It's been my life for the past week and a half. But the cramps could very well be constipation, gas, growing pains, etc. I think we're early enough that pregnancy symptoms will often mirror AF.

I've been spotting from light brown to right red every day (even today) and so far bubs is doing just fine. I'd say it's better to play it safe and go get checked out but keep positive and think sticky thoughts. :hugs:

MissxZoie, I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

jojosmami said:


> Starting to freak out now. Spotting getting heavier. Still not a flow but heavier and its went from pink,to brown now to a tinge of red. The cramps are what is freaking me out. It feels just like my AF.I'm so scared. What should I do?

So sorry its being so stressful for you hun :hugs: might be worth ringing the EPU and playing up the pain to see if they will see you x Failing that doing a HPT in the morning might help you feel better, thats what my GP told me to do and said he tells all women with bleeding to do.


----------



## Starry Night

Razcox said:


> Starry - When was your EDD? I cant find you on the front page for some reason! I was sure i had added you :dohh:

It seems that each new pregnancy week starts on a Tuesday so counting back to when my period should have come (stupid messed up cycles) I've worked out that I should be due on July 12th.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Razcox said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Can you change my :bfp: to a :angel: :cry:
> 
> I'm so sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> Do you want me to put an :angel: by your name or just remove it? I have a sentence at the bottom for the angel babies xClick to expand...

and :angel: would be nice

Thank you xxxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Any news from ladies that had scans today?


----------



## jojosmami

I would love to go to call the Dr but they will call me in and say wait till tomorrow for your scan and that's another day off. It sounds selfish but I'm a nanny so my hubby would have to come home to watch my kids, and the other parents would have to miss a day of work as well just for them to have to miss tomorrow too. The one mom has her own business so she will have to shut her whole shop down. If it gets worse I guess i will just do what I have to do. I just wiped and it seems to have stopped again but cramps are still there. mostly in my back. Thanks for you support ladies. I think if it starts up again or cramps get worse I will call.


----------



## dan-o

xMissxZoiex said:


> Can you change my :bfp: to a :angel: :cry:

Oh no :cry: so sorry hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## freckles09

xMissxZoiex said:


> Can you change my :bfp: to a :angel: :cry:

Really sorry to hear your news :hugs: Fingers crossed you get a sticky bean soon...


----------



## dan-o

Jojo, if it was me I'd try and hold out for tomorrow, that's if it's going to cause lots of aggro by going today. 

If it gets any worse though, I would say stuff them at work and go anyway!

So sorry you are having this worry hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## fifi-folle

MissZoiex I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Miss Zoie Oh no hun :cry: So so sorry :hugs::hugs: 

Jojo - sorry to hear about your spotting and cramping, glad it's eased up a bit, I would do as Raz says and see if you can get in at epu and play up on the pain, save you worrying all night :hugs: Fx'd for you :flower:


----------



## phoebe

xMissxZoiex said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Can you change my :bfp: to a :angel: :cry:
> 
> I'm so sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> Do you want me to put an :angel: by your name or just remove it? I have a sentence at the bottom for the angel babies xClick to expand...
> 
> and :angel: would be nice
> 
> Thank you xxxxClick to expand...

i am so sorry for ur loss hun big hugs to u xxx keep well xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

MissZoie- SO sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Jojo-I don't have any advice but your numbers look great and I hope your scan shows a healthy sticky bean and you get some answers to your bleeding and cramping.


----------



## phoebe

good luck jojo, i hope everything works out alright. try and take things easy hun hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## Razcox

All updated now again :(

Jojo - I can see why it would cause some trouble but you have to look after number one sometimes and be a little selfish. Hope it all eases for you and you have no need to call anyone xxx


----------



## phoebe

hello all, well just got back from hosp. don't u end waiting around for a long time....anyways i am over the moon:happydance::happydance: saw little bubba with a very strong heartbeat. and i have been dated at 7wk 2d. so i'll be now due on the 4th july:yipee::yipee:



i am really sorry at the ladies that have been having a tough time today. my heart and thoughts are with u :hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maid Marian

phoebe said:


> hello all, well just got back from hosp. don't u end waiting around for a long time....anyways i am over the moon:happydance::happydance: saw little bubba with a very strong heartbeat. and i have been dated at 7wk 2d. so i'll be now due on the 4th july:yipee::yipee:
> 
> 
> 
> i am really sorry at the ladies that have been having a tough time today. my heart and thoughts are with u :hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxx

So true - and with a full bladder it's horrible isn't it!
Glad everything went well - do you have a photo?


----------



## foxforce

phoebe said:


> good luck jojo, i hope everything works out alright. try and take things easy hun hugs :hugs: xxx

Congrats Phoebe you must be thrilled :cloud9: :hugs: 

I hope they don't keep us hanging about too much as need to get my furbaby to the vets...mind you we have 5 hours between appointments :roll:


----------



## Doodlepants

So so sorry or your loss Miss Zoie :cry: :hugs:
Jojo- I'm sure you'll be fine but i it doesn't get better I would go to the hospital so you can at least have your mind put at rest, I know it's hard with such commitments but try and put yourself first, at least or tonight and maybe tomorrow :hugs: xxx


----------



## jojosmami

Yea Phoebe!!! Congrats hunni! Did you get a pic?


----------



## phoebe

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/th_095.jpg



https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/th_096.jpg

:hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## phoebe

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i396/phoebe723/096.jpg


----------



## MrsPOP

Aw Phoebe, your pics are great!!!!

I didnt get a picture but Ive been dated 6+0 and saw my little poppet with a heartbeat and everything!!!!

I cried like a baby :haha:


----------



## phoebe

MrsPOP said:


> Aw Phoebe, your pics are great!!!!
> 
> I didnt get a picture but Ive been dated 6+0 and saw my little poppet with a heartbeat and everything!!!!
> 
> I cried like a baby :haha:

Thanks hun xxx i did exactly the same :haha::haha: amazing isnt it??? xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

So glad for you both! Really can't wait til next Tuesday for mine!!! Starting to think this pregnancy might be the one that works out, eek.


----------



## dan-o

MrsPOP said:


> Aw Phoebe, your pics are great!!!!
> 
> I didnt get a picture but Ive been dated 6+0 and saw my little poppet with a heartbeat and everything!!!!
> 
> I cried like a baby :haha:

I knew it would be OK! So pleased for you mrspop!!!! :yipee:


----------



## dan-o

Congrats phoebe, lovely scan pic too! xx


----------



## MrsPOP

phoebe said:


> MrsPOP said:
> 
> 
> Aw Phoebe, your pics are great!!!!
> 
> I didnt get a picture but Ive been dated 6+0 and saw my little poppet with a heartbeat and everything!!!!
> 
> I cried like a baby :haha:
> 
> Thanks hun xxx i did exactly the same :haha::haha: amazing isnt it??? xxxClick to expand...

Its insane!!!! I was just staring at it in awe at first then started crying. Even DH had a few manly tears lol.

Thanks Dan-O and Fifi :hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

MissZoi, so sorry for your loss. :hug:

Jojo, I would get to the hospital. At this point they should be doing a scan today, not making you wait another day. I've been through this a bit, so I can say for certain, even 'if' something is wrong, there isn't anything they can do at this point. Basically an ultrasound will just tell them what is happening and give you some peace of mind, and if the bleeding picks up they will just keep an eye on it. But for peace of mind they should be doing an ultrasound. I really hope things work out for you.


Still no word on my ultrasound yet. And hoping for some more big numbers today with my blood work. Hoping for 8300 today!


----------



## sparklexox

Evening ladies, 


Am sorry for your loss MissZoiex xxx

Jo am thinking of you and will be praying your bean is all tucked in. xxx

What a day blimey!!!!! 

On my way to work Sitting in the horrendous traffic, feeling the usual very sick, watery month etc.. All of a sudden with no warning I was sick all over myself all over the steering wheel and seat. Honesty what a bloody mess. I had to turn back to the house and call work needless to say I spend the day at home. Thought this time I wouldn't/couldn't be so sick!!! Looks like am going be just as sick with this pregnancy!!

Heyho, At least it a good sign....

xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

hello sorry i havent been on to update but i mc at the end of oct,had my last bloods done yesturday to confirm hcg level has gone back to normal


----------



## sparklexox

Sherri81 said:


> MissZoi, so sorry for your loss. :hug:
> 
> Jojo, I would get to the hospital. At this point they should be doing a scan today, not making you wait another day. I've been through this a bit, so I can say for certain, even 'if' something is wrong, there isn't anything they can do at this point. Basically an ultrasound will just tell them what is happening and give you some peace of mind, and if the bleeding picks up they will just keep an eye on it. But for peace of mind they should be doing an ultrasound. I really hope things work out for you.
> 
> 
> Still no word on my ultrasound yet. And hoping for some more big numbers today with my blood work. Hoping for 8300 today!


Hi there, :hugs:

I was wondering if you had a chance to read the quote I popped one your post regarding heparin? xxx

Hope you get a scan date soon :kiss: and let us know bout blood 2work! x


----------



## Annamumof2

sorry for your loss xMissxZoiex.... i hope that he/she will be looking down on you and wishing you luck in the future.


well im back home girls and now it looks like both my kids are sick... Skyes got cough and cold... Jay has the sickness bug i just hope i dont catch anything and hope there better by monday


----------



## MrsPOP

MissZoie and mamadonna im so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

mamadonna said:


> hello sorry i havent been on to update but i mc at the end of oct,had my last bloods done yesturday to confirm hcg level has gone back to normal

Am so sorry for your loss:hugs: 

xxxxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Razcox would you be able to change my details?

My EDD is now 13th july after today's scan with a heartbeat seen. My next scan is 23rd Dec xx


----------



## samzi

im going to get a private viability scan done at 8 weeks. SO excited!


----------



## Maid Marian

samzi said:


> im going to get a private viability scan done at 8 weeks. SO excited!

Oooh something to look forward to!


----------



## samzi

not booked it yet, but i found a place near me which im so chuffed about :happydance:


----------



## Maid Marian

samzi said:


> not booked it yet, but i found a place near me which im so chuffed about :happydance:

How much does it cost? I was going to have a private one, which would have been £100.


----------



## Sherri81

Very sorry for your loss MamaDonna. :hug:

Yeah, I read about the heparin and then forgot to reply. :dohh:

My dad had called while I was typing so I got totally off track. I take Fragmin injections, so just unfragmented heparin. My needle isn't too bad at all. Its about an inch long, and its a preloaded syringe which is nice. Its also a safety syringe so I can be confident its been done properly, and also so no one has to worry about sticking themselves with it.

I was told always to inject into the belly. Apparently the belly fat is a better conductor for it; at least this is what my OB told me. So I go about in anch to either side of my belly button. I find my right side is better than my left, so I have a tendency to favour it. But the Dr said if I keep doing it there, not only will I get horrendous bruising, but I will also end up dimpling the fat deposits, making it look like I have cellulite on my abdomen.

I don't know how long I have to do it for. I do 5000 units a day right now, and yes, I take a baby 81mg aspirin as well. Then, at 20 weeks, I switch to a 7500 unit dosage. But I'm not sure what happens after that as I delivered Devon at 23+2. I think they were talking about switching me to just regular heparin closer to delivery, and they mentioned something about stopping the aspirin a week before, which was why I was supposed to be induced with Devon, so they could control all of the blood thinners. Actually, my induction date was set for tomorrow :sadangel:

So when I was in labour, I was still on aspirin, and I was also still on the Fragmin (basically being unfragmented it lasts longer in your system then fragmented heparin). So that kind of screwed things up for them. They gave me regular heparin the night she delivered, just in case it could be stopped. Then I was pretty much released with no after care 8 hours after she died, so I just stopped the aspirin and fragmin cold turkey. And to tell you the truth, I don't think I was supposed to, because after I delivered her, I didn't bleed at all. Which apparently is strange. I maybe have 2 teaspoons of blood come out during the course of that first day, and then half a teaspoon for 2 days afterwards, and that was it.

But I did need a D&C 4 weeks later, and they found 2 lime sized blood clots in my uterus, and I passed another one after I woke up. So maybe I should have continued to take a blood thinner after she was born....

This time will be odd as well as it will have to be a scheduled c-section around 35-36 weeks, as I will have the permanent TAC in place. So not sure what they will do there...

Oh and my Beta HCG numbers are back!! 9761!! So more than doubled again. Which is a relief after the crappy morning I have had so far... So something is still growing and living in there as of today!! Hopefully it keeps up! I keep praying and asking God to let me have this baby since he has so many of my others, as well as my Devon. Hopefully he hears me!


----------



## samzi

I found a place near me (Leamington spa) that does viability scans for £60. the cheapest ive found


----------



## mamadonna

Sherri81 said:


> Very sorry for your loss MamaDonna.  :hug:
> 
> Yeah, I read about the heparin and then forgot to reply. :dohh:
> 
> My dad had called while I was typing so I got totally off track. I take Fragmin injections, so just unfragmented heparin. My needle isn't too bad at all. Its about an inch long, and its a preloaded syringe which is nice. Its also a safety syringe so I can be confident its been done properly, and also so no one has to worry about sticking themselves with it.
> 
> I was told always to inject into the belly. Apparently the belly fat is a better conductor for it; at least this is what my OB told me. So I go about in anch to either side of my belly button. I find my right side is better than my left, so I have a tendency to favour it. But the Dr said if I keep doing it there, not only will I get horrendous bruising, but I will also end up dimpling the fat deposits, making it look like I have cellulite on my abdomen.
> 
> I don't know how long I have to do it for. I do 5000 units a day right now, and yes, I take a baby 81mg aspirin as well. Then, at 20 weeks, I switch to a 7500 unit dosage. But I'm not sure what happens after that as I delivered Devon at 23+2. I think they were talking about switching me to just regular heparin closer to delivery, and they mentioned something about stopping the aspirin a week before, which was why I was supposed to be induced with Devon, so they could control all of the blood thinners. Actually, my induction date was set for tomorrow :sadangel:
> 
> So when I was in labour, I was still on aspirin, and I was also still on the Fragmin (basically being unfragmented it lasts longer in your system then fragmented heparin). So that kind of screwed things up for them. They gave me regular heparin the night she delivered, just in case it could be stopped. Then I was pretty much released with no after care 8 hours after she died, so I just stopped the aspirin and fragmin cold turkey. And to tell you the truth, I don't think I was supposed to, because after I delivered her, I didn't bleed at all. Which apparently is strange. I maybe have 2 teaspoons of blood come out during the course of that first day, and then half a teaspoon for 2 days afterwards, and that was it.
> 
> But I did need a D&C 4 weeks later, and they found 2 lime sized blood clots in my uterus, and I passed another one after I woke up. So maybe I should have continued to take a blood thinner after she was born....
> 
> This time will be odd as well as it will have to be a scheduled c-section around 35-36 weeks, as I will have the permanent TAC in place. So not sure what they will do there...
> 
> Oh and my Beta HCG numbers are back!! 9761!! So more than doubled again. Which is a relief after the crappy morning I have had so far... So something is still growing and living in there as of today!! Hopefully it keeps up! I keep praying and asking God to let me have this baby since he has so many of my others, as well as my Devon. Hopefully he hears me!

i'll be thinking of you tomorrow hun x


----------



## Tor81

MissZoie & MammaDonna, I'm so sorry for your losses, hope you've both got your families around you. 

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Sherri81 said:


> Very sorry for your loss MamaDonna. :hug:
> 
> Yeah, I read about the heparin and then forgot to reply. :dohh:
> 
> My dad had called while I was typing so I got totally off track. I take Fragmin injections, so just unfragmented heparin. My needle isn't too bad at all. Its about an inch long, and its a preloaded syringe which is nice. Its also a safety syringe so I can be confident its been done properly, and also so no one has to worry about sticking themselves with it.
> 
> I was told always to inject into the belly. Apparently the belly fat is a better conductor for it; at least this is what my OB told me. So I go about in anch to either side of my belly button. I find my right side is better than my left, so I have a tendency to favour it. But the Dr said if I keep doing it there, not only will I get horrendous bruising, but I will also end up dimpling the fat deposits, making it look like I have cellulite on my abdomen.
> 
> I don't know how long I have to do it for. I do 5000 units a day right now, and yes, I take a baby 81mg aspirin as well. Then, at 20 weeks, I switch to a 7500 unit dosage. But I'm not sure what happens after that as I delivered Devon at 23+2. I think they were talking about switching me to just regular heparin closer to delivery, and they mentioned something about stopping the aspirin a week before, which was why I was supposed to be induced with Devon, so they could control all of the blood thinners. Actually, my induction date was set for tomorrow :sadangel:
> 
> So when I was in labour, I was still on aspirin, and I was also still on the Fragmin (basically being unfragmented it lasts longer in your system then fragmented heparin). So that kind of screwed things up for them. They gave me regular heparin the night she delivered, just in case it could be stopped. Then I was pretty much released with no after care 8 hours after she died, so I just stopped the aspirin and fragmin cold turkey. And to tell you the truth, I don't think I was supposed to, because after I delivered her, I didn't bleed at all. Which apparently is strange. I maybe have 2 teaspoons of blood come out during the course of that first day, and then half a teaspoon for 2 days afterwards, and that was it.
> 
> But I did need a D&C 4 weeks later, and they found 2 lime sized blood clots in my uterus, and I passed another one after I woke up. So maybe I should have continued to take a blood thinner after she was born....
> 
> This time will be odd as well as it will have to be a scheduled c-section around 35-36 weeks, as I will have the permanent TAC in place. So not sure what they will do there...
> 
> Oh and my Beta HCG numbers are back!! 9761!! So more than doubled again. Which is a relief after the crappy morning I have had so far... So something is still growing and living in there as of today!! Hopefully it keeps up! I keep praying and asking God to let me have this baby since he has so many of my others, as well as my Devon. Hopefully he hears me!

hey hun im on fragmin too... and im on this all though the pregnancy


----------



## Tor81

Sparkle, I'm so sorry but your story did make me laugh, just sounds like a comedy sketch! I'm sure it wasn't funny for you though, especially the clearing up when you got home.

My steady queasiness has developed occasional "uh oh I'm about to throw up" moments but i've not actually been sick (yet?!), think I need to start carrying a paper bag around with me. I'm sat on the train now thinking what would I actually do if I knew I was on the verge...

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

MamaDonna, so so sorry or your loss :cry: Thinking of you xxx
Sparkle- you poor thing! What a nightmare being sick in the car!I bet being sat in traffic with the smell didn't help! Hope you're feeling better now :hugs:
I feel sooo sick....but I have just gulped down an ovaltine and scoffed a starbar! :dohh:Silly me! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Evening all - just did my first bump pic for nearly 8 weeks.

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01224.jpg


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Evening all - just did my first bump pic for nearly 8 weeks.
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01224.jpg

oh wow hun a tiny bump.... looks just like mine


----------



## DragonMummy

they do say you show quicker when it's not your first! true story apparently....


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> they do say you show quicker when it's not your first! true story apparently....

even when your alittle shall i say fat? i'm fat :cry::blush:


----------



## DragonMummy

meh - my bmi was 31 at last check so am a bit of a podger myself! :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

Sparkle- Sorry you had such a poor morning. But sadly I did chuckle as this has happened to me but I was able to pull over.


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> meh - my bmi was 31 at last check so am a bit of a podger myself! :rofl:

i have no idea what my bmi is i just know my weight and size of clothes


----------



## MrsPOP

im a porker too, my BMI is something like 30-31...im dreading the MW shouting at me!!!!


----------



## dan-o

Ooooh nice mini bump there dragonmummy!

I've got nothing at all yet, just hideous bloat this evening! lol


----------



## Maid Marian

MY BMI is just under 30 - when I got pregnant I was on a diet - hehe that's gone to the dogs now :p


----------



## dan-o

MrsPOP said:


> .im dreading the MW shouting at me!!!!

Me too, my BMI 29 at the last count & that was wayyy before I got pregnant!


----------



## Annamumof2

how do you find out your BMI?


----------



## dan-o

Annamumof2 said:


> how do you find out your BMI?

Just plug your details in a BMI calculator, like this one:

BMI calculator

xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

So glad to not be the only pudger here. :flower:
My BMI is 32. Funny thing is that I just lost 80 pounds before I got pregnant. :haha: So, when my doctor yells at me for being a fatty, I figure that little tidbit of information will shut her up pretty quickly. :winkwink:


----------



## MrsPOP

LittleSpy, I lost 32 lbs before I got pregnant too so Im going to stick that in their pipe and smoke it!!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

dan-o said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> how do you find out your BMI?
> 
> Just plug your details in a BMI calculator, like this one:
> 
> BMI calculator
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Your BMI result is: 45.26 :blush::cry:


----------



## MrsWez

Mine is 30.3. it says I'm obese. :cry: I'm muscular but obese?!


----------



## DragonMummy

it's all cobblers, is just a guideline x


----------



## MommyWishes4

Hmm, not sure how to use the BMI calculator in pounds, but the last time I went to the doctors, he told me I was 18.5 and I lost a bit since then....he warned me that I really need to start gaining weight. My body never allowed me to gain weight before - maybe now that I'm pregnant it'll gain some weight and hopefully before I see him so he doesn't yell at me!

Already grown out of my pants, so hopefully I have already!


----------



## DragonMummy

MW just get some carbs down you! x


----------



## MommyWishes4

DragonMummy said:


> MW just get some carbs down you! x

 Doesn't help! Also...getting anything down me now is so difficult! I can't wait until m/s goes away!! It's a wonder I've already grown out of clothing. I'm sure my bbs themselves gained me a few pounds already! :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

mine are like space hoppers.... just bought 4 maternity bras in the debenhams sale. 20% off. happy days.


----------



## MommyWishes4

That's what I'm planning on doing - next week after my ultrasound, we're going to go shopping for a bigger pair of sweatpants or two and a few maternity bras!


----------



## DragonMummy

yes I am dressing like one of the mouth-breathers in the benefit queue at the moment - all leggings and joggers! My jeans are all too bloody tight now!


----------



## MommyWishes4

lol, I'm wearing pants that I haven't worn in years because they were always so big on me. They barely fit me now - I can't button them closed! I just walk around half zipped!

I put on one of my tighter shirts yesterday - and the shirt ended at my stomach! It was a normal shirt that went down a little lower than my hips, and now because of my boobs, it's WAY higher. Like I said to my DH last night "These don't look like mine at all!" :haha:

Really, I noticed when I took a shower that my whole body is transforming into something I don't recognize. Kinda creepy!


----------



## DragonMummy

yes I'm not sure whose breasts I have at the moment but theyre larger and perkier than the saggy funbags i had last month!


----------



## MrsWez

MommyWishes4 said:


> lol, I'm wearing pants that I haven't worn in years because they were always so big on me. They barely fit me now - I can't button them closed! I just walk around half zipped!
> 
> I put on one of my tighter shirts yesterday - and the shirt ended at my stomach! It was a normal shirt that went down a little lower than my hips, and now because of my boobs, it's WAY higher. Like I said to my DH last night "These don't look like mine at all!" :haha:
> 
> Really, I noticed when I took a shower that my whole body is transforming into something I don't recognize. Kinda creepy!

My girls are enormous. They have reached unholy proportions. My t-shirt was tight today, needless to say my hubby is thrilled. But no touching, they hurt like hell. :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

yes mine also feel like they have been repeatedly kicked....


----------



## MommyWishes4

Ahh, what is it with men needing to touch? I feel like I have a hand magnet in my boobs that are linked up to my DH's hands. He always wants to touch! Which was fine before...but OW now. They are in so much pain from growing. "Sensitive to the touch" (as the books say) doesn't begin to describe it!

Seems like every day I wake up something is a bit different - boobs are spilling a little more over my bra, my pants are even tighter, my shirts are shrinking, etc.


----------



## DragonMummy

DH actually grabbed and wobbled my boob the other day trying to be funny. He succeeded in making me wail in agony! He got rather defensive at that point. His version of guilt....


----------



## MommyWishes4

Aw, that does sound terrible! I think I would take my DH's hand off for that!

Btw, DM, just realized we are both 8 weeks tomorrow. Yay! I've been looking forward to being 8 weeks for a while now. Just feels a bit better, getting close to that "safe(r) zone".


----------



## DragonMummy

yes, 8 weeks does feel a bit more robust doesn't it?


----------



## MommyWishes4

Don't know about you, but I feel a little more secure and confident to say "8, 9 or 10" weeks, so I'm glad to finally be getting up there.


----------



## Maid Marian

I am so glad to read that all of you ladies are growing out of your trousers too - I was worried I was just getting fat! I'm going round in my hubby's jogging bottoms at the moment, and have had to buy a huge pair of trousers so I can do the button up! I've only put on a few pounds so far, but my waist and hips are so big!


----------



## DragonMummy

you can get adjustable maternity trousers that start off normal size and you can just let them out as you go along. i'm in my work ones already and its suuuuch a relief!


----------



## MommyWishes4

I'm planning on buying a belly band within in the next week to save some money on buying all new pants right away. 

Of course, DH offered his sweatpants to me this morning, but I want my own!


----------



## Sherri81

I wish I had more symptoms. I have pretty much nothing, and it worries me. I have the occassional 10 minutes where I will feel a teensy bit nauseous, and then it clears up. I get heartburn off and on but once again, it isn't bad. Boobs are a nothing. They don't really hurt at all. I think they are a bit bigger, but they don't hurt. My lower back and hips hurt a teensy bit every now and then, but I don't think they fully recovered after delivering Devon. So really, if it weren't for all of the tests and repeated blood work, I wouldn't really know I was pregnant :(

I posted a picture of my bump today with 14 weeks with Devon, on the 1st trimester bump thread.

As for my numbers they went up again to 9761. So another good jump! Wish I could say I was 8, 9 or 10 weeks along instead of just 5 and a bit. That sucks.

Oh, and my ultrasound is Nov 30, so I will be 7 weeks exactly by my dates. They can't do internal, so we had to wait long enough to be assured of seeing something externally.


----------



## Tor81

Just to let you know I wont be back on here until Tues so hope you all have a healthy few days until then. I'll do my best to catch up when I get back but I may need a summary from someone!!

xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Sherri81 said:


> I wish I had more symptoms. I have pretty much nothing, and it worries me. I have the occassional 10 minutes where I will feel a teensy bit nauseous, and then it clears up. I get heartburn off and on but once again, it isn't bad. Boobs are a nothing. They don't really hurt at all. I think they are a bit bigger, but they don't hurt. My lower back and hips hurt a teensy bit every now and then, but I don't think they fully recovered after delivering Devon. So really, if it weren't for all of the tests and repeated blood work, I wouldn't really know I was pregnant :(
> 
> I posted a picture of my bump today with 14 weeks with Devon, on the 1st trimester bump thread.
> 
> As for my numbers they went up again to 9761. So another good jump! Wish I could say I was 8, 9 or 10 weeks along instead of just 5 and a bit. That sucks.
> 
> Oh, and my ultrasound is Nov 30, so I will be 7 weeks exactly by my dates. They can't do internal, so we had to wait long enough to be assured of seeing something externally.

Perhaps you have less symptoms because your body was used to the hormones from Devon? I know it's reassuring to have the side effects of pregnancy but your numbers are really good! It's so hard not to worry I know. :hugs: Fabby that you have a scan appt through now! A week on Tuesday right?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sherri81 said:


> I wish I had more symptoms. I have pretty much nothing, and it worries me. I have the occassional 10 minutes where I will feel a teensy bit nauseous, and then it clears up. I get heartburn off and on but once again, it isn't bad. Boobs are a nothing. They don't really hurt at all. I think they are a bit bigger, but they don't hurt. My lower back and hips hurt a teensy bit every now and then, but I don't think they fully recovered after delivering Devon. So really, if it weren't for all of the tests and repeated blood work, I wouldn't really know I was pregnant :(
> 
> I posted a picture of my bump today with 14 weeks with Devon, on the 1st trimester bump thread.
> 
> As for my numbers they went up again to 9761. So another good jump! Wish I could say I was 8, 9 or 10 weeks along instead of just 5 and a bit. That sucks.
> 
> Oh, and my ultrasound is Nov 30, so I will be 7 weeks exactly by my dates. They can't do internal, so we had to wait long enough to be assured of seeing something externally.

dont worry too much at 5 and a bit weeks there is still plenty of time for it all to kick in, or if t doesnt doesnt mean its bad, i had nothing with callum during 1st tri, no sickness, bloating, tiredness, boobs were normal, i was worrying all the time but he was healthy and growing happily.


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Hope everyone is well today.

Off tomorrow to take my girly Ela to see her boyfriend so its back to TTC for me only doggy style :rofl: send her lots of puppy :dust: please ladies x


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh good luck. its puppy season. lol. mine are starting to wobbley walk now.


----------



## MrsPOP

Wobbley walk? Dogs walk funny when they are in heat? :haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

ha ha no sorry i ment the puppies, raz knows i have puppies at the mo.


----------



## MrsPOP

Ooh silly me :dohh:


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone! Have my first MW appointment tomorrow eek! 

My appetite has come back in the last couple of days and i also don't feel much nausea anymore - is this normal...? Am worrying that my symptoms are disappearing!! 

Mamadonna, sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

freckles09 said:


> Morning everyone! Have my first MW appointment tomorrow eek!
> 
> My appetite has come back in the last couple of days and i also don't feel much nausea anymore - is this normal...? Am worrying that my symptoms are disappearing!!
> 
> Mamadonna, sorry for your loss :hugs:

I am feeling the same and i am so paranoid by it all!!! I will be so much better when i know everything is ok on my scan next week. 8 weeks was when my last pregnacy stopped but i had no idea until 11 weeks :wacko:


----------



## freckles09

Razcox said:


> freckles09 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone! Have my first MW appointment tomorrow eek!
> 
> My appetite has come back in the last couple of days and i also don't feel much nausea anymore - is this normal...? Am worrying that my symptoms are disappearing!!
> 
> Mamadonna, sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> I am feeling the same and i am so paranoid by it all!!! I will be so much better when i know everything is ok on my scan next week. 8 weeks was when my last pregnacy stopped but i had no idea until 11 weeks :wacko:Click to expand...

It's all so worrying isn't it! I'd rather have the nausea than not as it's more worrying not having many symptoms :nope:


----------



## fifi-folle

My midwife appt is today! Can't believe they would see me so early!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hi girls, can I gatecrash? Just got my bfp yesterday and due July 17th :]


----------



## sparklexox

Morning Every1,

Welcome and congrats to the newbies! xxx

Didn't go into work this morning the car still smells omg!! I can laugh now but was crying all the way home! lol It been a morning of gagging and spewing lol tmi...

DH can't get onshore due to the weather! The chopper's wont land! grrrr

xxx


----------



## dan-o

Hi Aaisrie, welcome & congrats!

Sparkle, hope you feel better soon hun, sounds awful! xx


----------



## sparklexox

dan-o said:


> Hi Aaisrie, welcome & congrats!
> 
> Sparkle, hope you feel better soon hun, sounds awful! xx

Thanks Dan-o :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Aaisrie said:


> Hi girls, can I gatecrash? Just got my bfp yesterday and due July 17th :]

Aww welcome,

Your beanie is due on my 1st wedding anniversary :)

x


----------



## Razcox

Aaisrie - Welcome aboard and congrates on the BFP


----------



## DragonMummy

afternoon all - got the right raging hump today. DH is off work and already want to kill him....


----------



## DragonMummy

although I have a raspberry today! :happydance:


----------



## foxforce

Afternoon everyone 

Not had time to catch up on all the posts. . . .

Had my scan this am so nervous... good news I have a lil bubs in there with a flickering lil heartbeat :wohoo: it was amazing I got very emotional! :cloud9: measuring 1.7mm 
I got 3 different pics which I'll try attach they don't look as clear as what we saw on the screen.
I'm just so so so relieved, not out of the woods yet but it's such a reassurance! 

The sonographer put me forward 2 days so I am 8 weeks 1 day which will take me to EDD 29th June but I'm going to stay in July until my next scan at least and see what they date me at then.

Going to book a scan that I pay for at 12 weeks as I don't get another unitl 20 weeks and it's so long to wait
 



Attached Files:







8wk Scan.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 10









8wk Scan 2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 10









8wk Scan 3.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh congratulations on the scan hun! The pics look really clear!:thumbup:

While everyone's talking about weight- I lost 3 pounds, I told my midwife who just checked I'm still eating- I am but not as much as I feel too sick. My BMI apparently is 25.7???I think thats ok? Should I be worried? I piled it on with holly- by 7 months I had gone from 10st to nearly 14 :blush: 
It's hard to see if I have a bump yet as my tummy never went back down after giving birth as I got so big...
Any advice would be much appreciated x


----------



## McStars

Congrats foxforce! beautiful pictures!


----------



## foxforce

Thanks Doodle :hugs:
Can't help you with bmi all like a alien language to me :wacko:

Raz good luck and lots of puppy :dust: for Ela tomorrow 

Hi :wave: Aaisrie Congrats on your :bfp: 

DM - congrats on the raspberry! 

Off to take my furbaby to get his kennel cough at the vets then fish n chips at my parents for tea tonight! :dance:

Hope everyone has a lovely evening and we get more scan news soon ....Sure someone else having one today :shrug:


----------



## freckles09

Lovely pics Foxforce!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

afternoon girls... just cought up from about 4 pages being added sense yesterday lol

the scan pics look good fox...

anyway i am at home with both ill children jays been sick on and off sense 11pm last night and stopped about 9am this morning which im glad he seems fine just keeps complaning that hes hungry and skye keeps bugging me about playing the DS lol

last night my MS seemed to of poofed alittle... i havent been tired so much and my boobs have grown alittle but there not that senative
this morning/afternoon i have been no so tired boobs alittle senative and gone off food and drink...


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks everyone

Doodle here's a bmi chart which shows you lots of bmi's and where they fall on the chart. You're basically sitting on the borderline between healthy and overweight but I really wouldn't worry because BMI don't take into account bone or muscle mass and so can be really taken out of context https://www.freebmicalculator.net/bmi-chart.jpg


----------



## Razcox

Aww they are lovely pics foxforce so pleased for you xxx

Was it an external scan? Just trying to gage what we should see next week, so nervous!


----------



## DragonMummy

aw fox that's so lovely! why are you not getting a 12 week nuchal scan? that's obligatory in uk I thought for heath reasons?


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks Aaisrie! I think I'm more overweight then muscular lol!
Congrats on the BFP!
I can't wait to have a scan after seeing all these pics! It makes it seem more real!
xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> aw fox that's so lovely! why are you not getting a 12 week nuchal scan? that's obligatory in uk I thought for heath reasons?

Thats what I thought but my mw said when they do the scan do I want them to check the fold thingy and obviously I said yes- surely everyone would? I'm sure they used to give it to everyone...x


----------



## Doodlepants

Hahaha DM- I just worked out what you meant when you said you have a raspberry!! God I'm slow lately!x


----------



## Maid Marian

I don't think I posted my scan photo up here, so here it is. It's at about 7 weeks :kiss:


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle - Former anorectic talking here so I know all the ins and outs of BMI etc!! Being on that line I wouldn't say you have much to worry about unless you have other health complications also if you've lost 3 lbs [ms sucks!] I would say you'll be in the "healthy" section pretty soon!

Awesome scan pic Rose!


----------



## LittleSpy

Love the scan pics! I won't have one for at least 7 more weeks as my first OB appointment is at 12 weeks 3 days.

M/s is picking up for me. Feeling a little more queasy every day. Seems to be worst from around 4pm-8pm. As far as other symptoms go, my boobs hurt on & off (and they're still huge), I'm exhausted all the time, and my brain doesn't work anymore. :dohh:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Hope your all well.

Ok so me and DH were talking about prams the other day because my SIL said she would ask her SIL if we could borrow her £600 pram and car seat :S So I said to Adam I don't want to borrow it purely because if I break it she will kill me and I will be the third person to use it and its quite worn now.

So me and my step mum had a look at some prams on argos, great universal, babies 'r' us ect. eventually decided I can't afford an expensive pram so we decided to go on ebay and have a look at some (good condition) second hand prams.

Well I found one....A winnie the pooh pram with frame, car seat, rain cover and parasol for £45 only because she needs to get rid of it ASAP because the owner has her eye on another pram and needs the space. The pictures are fantastic the wheels are hardly worn aswell.

Now it is only on ebay for 2 more days on a buy it now. Do I tempt fate and buy the pram before 12 weeks because I don't think I will find a nicer one or one for as cheap? and the pick up is in Radcliffe Manchester which is only round the corner from where I live.

In a word its PERFECT.

Here is the link to the pram. What are your thoughts? I won't be buying anything else before 12 weeks and didn't want too but is this an opportunity I shouldn't miss?

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hauck-winnie-p...item2c58bade0e

Much Love

x


----------



## DragonMummy

i bought mine a year ago SK x


----------



## Annamumof2

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope your all well.
> 
> Ok so me and DH were talking about prams the other day because my SIL said she would ask her SIL if we could borrow her £600 pram and car seat :S So I said to Adam I don't want to borrow it purely because if I break it she will kill me and I will be the third person to use it and its quite worn now.
> 
> So me and my step mum had a look at some prams on argos, great universal, babies 'r' us ect. eventually decided I can't afford an expensive pram so we decided to go on ebay and have a look at some (good condition) second hand prams.
> 
> Well I found one....A winnie the pooh pram with frame, car seat, rain cover and parasol for £45 only because she needs to get rid of it ASAP because the owner has her eye on another pram and needs the space. The pictures are fantastic the wheels are hardly worn aswell.
> 
> Now it is only on ebay for 2 more days on a buy it now. Do I tempt fate and buy the pram before 12 weeks because I don't think I will find a nicer one or one for as cheap? and the pick up is in Radcliffe Manchester which is only round the corner from where I live.
> 
> In a word its PERFECT.
> 
> Here is the link to the pram. What are your thoughts? I won't be buying anything else before 12 weeks and didn't want too but is this an opportunity I shouldn't miss?
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hauck-winnie-p...item2c58bade0e
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

hun when i click on the link i end up getting this:
This listing () has been removed, or this item is not available.

*
o Please check that you've entered the correct item number
o Listings that have ended 90 or more days ago will not be available for viewing.


----------



## jojosmami

Morning LAdies!! Well, just got back from the ultrasound and thank GOd everything is ok! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: There is only 1 baby but it is ok and heard a strong little heart beat! 122bpm. I'm so relieved!! Thank you all for you support! THey aren't sure why I'm still spotting but since everything looks fine I'll wait till my offical 1st OB appt Dec 2nd! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hi::hi::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ok if you type into ebay-Winne the Pooh travel system its the one thats £45 should be near the top on buy it now.

This is the link to the picture bearing in mind that it works

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=190467202574


----------



## Annamumof2

jojosmami said:


> View attachment 137849
> 
> 
> View attachment 137846
> 
> 
> View attachment 137848
> 
> 
> Morning LAdies!! Well, just got back from the ultrasound and thank GOd everything is ok! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: There is only 1 baby but it is ok and heard a strong little heart beat! 122bpm. I'm so relieved!! Thank you all for you support! THey aren't sure why I'm still spotting but since everything looks fine I'll wait till my offical 1st OB appt Dec 2nd! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hi::hi::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

aww glad all went well and dont worry about the spotting hun... i hope it stops soon though


----------



## Annamumof2

Sofiekirsten said:


> Ok if you type into ebay-Winne the Pooh travel system its the one thats £45 should be near the top on buy it now.
> 
> This is the link to the picture bearing in mind that it works
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=190467202574

strange i search for it and it tells me its not listed? odd.. but i did google it and it looks good to me... if its what you want then dont let anyone change your mind... at the end of the day i dont think we are jenking it..


----------



## freckles09

Fab scan pics Jojo! You must be on :cloud9: at the moment! :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Oh wow, amazing scan pics foxforce, huge congrats! xx


----------



## jojosmami

freckles09 said:


> Fab scan pics Jojo! You must be on :cloud9: at the moment! :happydance:

Thanks I am! I've been smiling so big and so much my cheeks are starting to hurt!:haha:


----------



## dan-o

jojosmami said:


> View attachment 137849
> 
> 
> View attachment 137846
> 
> 
> View attachment 137848
> 
> 
> Morning LAdies!! Well, just got back from the ultrasound and thank GOd everything is ok! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: There is only 1 baby but it is ok and heard a strong little heart beat! 122bpm. I'm so relieved!! Thank you all for you support! THey aren't sure why I'm still spotting but since everything looks fine I'll wait till my offical 1st OB appt Dec 2nd! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hi::hi::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Awww so pleased for you, you must be so relieved! The pics are fab, really clear! xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Jojo- congratulations :) lovely pics!
Sofie- Go for it! I bought stuff for Holly before 12 weeks.
While we're talking buggies- does anyone know what they're getting yet? I had a mamas and papas pramette travel system thingy with Holly but I've sold it on as the seat was too heavy for me and I fancy a change! x


----------



## freckles09

jojosmami said:


> freckles09 said:
> 
> 
> Fab scan pics Jojo! You must be on :cloud9: at the moment! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks I am! I've been smiling so big and so much my cheeks are starting to hurt!:haha:Click to expand...

Haha and so you should be on :cloud9: ! The pics are so clear, they're brilliant.


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Jojo- congratulations :) lovely pics!
> Sofie- Go for it! I bought stuff for Holly before 12 weeks.
> While we're talking buggies- does anyone know what they're getting yet? I had a mamas and papas pramette travel system thingy with Holly but I've sold it on as the seat was too heavy for me and I fancy a change! x

i have two in mind till closer to the time when something else comes out:


*Silver Cross 3D Complete Pram System - Skyline*

&

*Switch 2 in 1 - Couture Brown*


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm gonna keep using my Mamas and Papas Ultima 8 in 1 MPX - it saw me through [and still fits easily my 20mo old] and is the best pram EVER!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Wow that 8 in 1's got everything but the kitchen sink lol! I'm looking at one thats maxi cosi compatible as I'm a weakling and found the mamas and papas seat to heavy once Holly got bigger lol!
I think I want to get an icandy peach but I'm going to wait and make sure as I don't think Martyn will be happy if I keep changing my mind like the last time....!
Sofie- I saw the one on ebay, it looks really good xxx


----------



## Britt11

Congratulations JoJo fabulous pictures!!!!!

and congrats Foxforce, so lovely! :)

I am 8 weeks today....whoo hooo!


----------



## Razcox

Woohoo thats great news Jojo, you must be soooo happy :) Off to update the front page now with another :happydance: We are getting quite a few now :thumbup:


----------



## Blue_bear

Yay for more super cute scans! Well done everyone! :)

I havent been as sick today but have had more nausea, yet to decide which i prefer!! lol

I also have been looking at prams, and found that pretty much each tyoe i looked at i found the same or very close equivilent on ebay, some are obviously better condition than others, but i think thats where i am going to keep an eye out for now. I too will buy one if i see one near by that i think is perfect. Sieze the oppourtunity.

My sister has a mamas and papas travel system thingy, she spent £600 and has told me it was totally not worth it. She has done nothing but struggle with it, and her boy is only coming up 3 months and is already nearly oout of the car seat. I mean i know they grow quick and will need new ones, but that seems crazy! She said she likes her mummy friends maxi cosy ones. 
So that was useful to know, i think its always good to hear pros and cons of the different makes from people that use them.
I think i will def look for a travel system though if i can get one.

Whats everyone up to this evening? I have the night off and the house to myslef for a few hours :) Perfect for catching up on even more sleep lol!

Georgie xx


----------



## Maid Marian

I'm planning on getting a sling instead of a pram - they're really good for baby's development, and helps create a really close bond between you and baby. 
These are two I'm looking at:
https://www.meitaibaby.com/
https://www.wrapyourbaby.com/frontwrapcrosscarry.htm


And Georgie this evening I'm watching Fraiser with a nice cuppa and some gingerbread! :munch:


----------



## Annamumof2

Blue_bear said:


> Yay for more super cute scans! Well done everyone! :)
> 
> I havent been as sick today but have had more nausea, yet to decide which i prefer!! lol
> 
> I also have been looking at prams, and found that pretty much each tyoe i looked at i found the same or very close equivilent on ebay, some are obviously better condition than others, but i think thats where i am going to keep an eye out for now. I too will buy one if i see one near by that i think is perfect. Sieze the oppourtunity.
> 
> My sister has a mamas and papas travel system thingy, she spent £600 and has told me it was totally not worth it. She has done nothing but struggle with it, and her boy is only coming up 3 months and is already nearly oout of the car seat. I mean i know they grow quick and will need new ones, but that seems crazy! She said she likes her mummy friends maxi cosy ones.
> So that was useful to know, i think its always good to hear pros and cons of the different makes from people that use them.
> I think i will def look for a travel system though if i can get one.
> 
> Whats everyone up to this evening? I have the night off and the house to myslef for a few hours :) Perfect for catching up on even more sleep lol!
> 
> Georgie xx

i dont like the travel systems with the car seat no more i prufer to have a pram instead but i will need a car seat too... 

im just chilling while the kids get over there horrible colds... atm we are watching hannah montana before bed time


----------



## MommyWishes4

DragonMummy said:


> although I have a raspberry today! :happydance:

 Me too! :dance:

As for me, I already have a stroller and car seat, and getting the majority of things I need next month. All handmedowns from sister-in-laws, so we received them early. 

I'm really excited to get a crib and diaper changer though. We're going to buy them in January. I currently am saving a bunch of money every week to put into "baby fund". I almost have enough for the crib now! It's so exciting to see the fund grow as I do. :haha:


----------



## butterfly25

Hi ladies, I had my scan this morning :) all is good. Saw little bean or blob whatever you want to call it. HB was 156 so everything looked really good. They put me back two days. 7w4d so my new due date is now July third. So if you want to update you can, I also have my next scan at 20w so that is a long time to wait to see the little one again...:( which makes me sad but maybe I can manuver another in a month or so. next appt is Dec 13 which is just a normal appointment.

Oh I did get a dvd of the little one moving around, but its very very short I wish they would leave it on there longer but I guess there busy and just try to get you out as soon as possible. Anyone else have a scan today?
 



Attached Files:







first pic 7w4d.JPG
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Blue_bear

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh found a pram on ebay and cant decide whether to go for it or not? Argh i am no good at decisions and hubby is at work!!


----------



## Starry Night

foxforce, jojo -- excellent scans!!! So happy for you guys!

I have to admit that I'm a little jealous seeing some tickers already at 8 weeks. lol
I passed another small clot last night but I decided to not freak out. I passed a clot on Friday and Tuesday's scan showed a very strong beanie. I think I'm just a bleeder and it's probably genetic. My mother had an episode with my sister and my grandmother had to be on bedrest for at least 2 or 3 of her pregnancies due to bleeding.


----------



## butterfly25

congrats. I had mine this morning too. So exciting seeing it for the first time. :)



foxforce said:


> Afternoon everyone
> 
> Not had time to catch up on all the posts. . . .
> 
> Had my scan this am so nervous... good news I have a lil bubs in there with a flickering lil heartbeat :wohoo: it was amazing I got very emotional! :cloud9: measuring 1.7mm
> I got 3 different pics which I'll try attach they don't look as clear as what we saw on the screen.
> I'm just so so so relieved, not out of the woods yet but it's such a reassurance!
> 
> The sonographer put me forward 2 days so I am 8 weeks 1 day which will take me to EDD 29th June but I'm going to stay in July until my next scan at least and see what they date me at then.
> 
> Going to book a scan that I pay for at 12 weeks as I don't get another unitl 20 weeks and it's so long to wait


----------



## sparklexox

Sherri81 said:


> Very sorry for your loss MamaDonna. :hug:
> 
> Yeah, I read about the heparin and then forgot to reply. :dohh:
> 
> My dad had called while I was typing so I got totally off track. I take Fragmin injections, so just unfragmented heparin. My needle isn't too bad at all. Its about an inch long, and its a preloaded syringe which is nice. Its also a safety syringe so I can be confident its been done properly, and also so no one has to worry about sticking themselves with it.
> 
> I was told always to inject into the belly. Apparently the belly fat is a better conductor for it; at least this is what my OB told me. So I go about in anch to either side of my belly button. I find my right side is better than my left, so I have a tendency to favour it. But the Dr said if I keep doing it there, not only will I get horrendous bruising, but I will also end up dimpling the fat deposits, making it look like I have cellulite on my abdomen.
> 
> I don't know how long I have to do it for. I do 5000 units a day right now, and yes, I take a baby 81mg aspirin as well. Then, at 20 weeks, I switch to a 7500 unit dosage. But I'm not sure what happens after that as I delivered Devon at 23+2. I think they were talking about switching me to just regular heparin closer to delivery, and they mentioned something about stopping the aspirin a week before, which was why I was supposed to be induced with Devon, so they could control all of the blood thinners. Actually, my induction date was set for tomorrow :sadangel:
> 
> So when I was in labour, I was still on aspirin, and I was also still on the Fragmin (basically being unfragmented it lasts longer in your system then fragmented heparin). So that kind of screwed things up for them. They gave me regular heparin the night she delivered, just in case it could be stopped. Then I was pretty much released with no after care 8 hours after she died, so I just stopped the aspirin and fragmin cold turkey. And to tell you the truth, I don't think I was supposed to, because after I delivered her, I didn't bleed at all. Which apparently is strange. I maybe have 2 teaspoons of blood come out during the course of that first day, and then half a teaspoon for 2 days afterwards, and that was it.
> 
> But I did need a D&C 4 weeks later, and they found 2 lime sized blood clots in my uterus, and I passed another one after I woke up. So maybe I should have continued to take a blood thinner after she was born....
> 
> This time will be odd as well as it will have to be a scheduled c-section around 35-36 weeks, as I will have the permanent TAC in place. So not sure what they will do there...
> 
> Oh and my Beta HCG numbers are back!! 9761!! So more than doubled again. Which is a relief after the crappy morning I have had so far... So something is still growing and living in there as of today!! Hopefully it keeps up! I keep praying and asking God to let me have this baby since he has so many of my others, as well as my Devon. Hopefully he hears me!


Hi, you seem to know you stuff on heparin. Ive had a look at the packet, it's Fragmin 5,000 iu/0.2ml. So we are on the same?

Hope you have a scan date? xxx:hugs:


----------



## butterfly25

oh, congrats. I had mine too. I am so happy that your little bean is doing good! 



jojosmami said:


> View attachment 137849
> 
> 
> View attachment 137846
> 
> 
> View attachment 137848
> 
> 
> Morning LAdies!! Well, just got back from the ultrasound and thank GOd everything is ok! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: There is only 1 baby but it is ok and heard a strong little heart beat! 122bpm. I'm so relieved!! Thank you all for you support! THey aren't sure why I'm still spotting but since everything looks fine I'll wait till my offical 1st OB appt Dec 2nd! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hi::hi::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## jojosmami

Congrats Butterfly and Foxforce! SO happy we had good scans. The tech who did mine didn't give me the babies measurement just said it was measuring a bit small but not enough to change my EDD. Its so exciting isn't it guys! 

Foxforce do you know what your babies heart beat was? Butterfly is 155 mine is 122 bpm.The tech she thinks mine just start beating yesterday! So exciting!


----------



## sparklexox

huge yippee

FOX

JOJOS

BUTTERFLY

THE SCAN'S ARE AMAZING!!!

Roll on mine I need it over!!! the 24th possibly the 22nd if DH eva gets home ;(

hope every1 is well xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

foxforce said:


> Afternoon everyone
> 
> Not had time to catch up on all the posts. . . .
> 
> Had my scan this am so nervous... good news I have a lil bubs in there with a flickering lil heartbeat :wohoo: it was amazing I got very emotional! :cloud9: measuring 1.7mm
> I got 3 different pics which I'll try attach they don't look as clear as what we saw on the screen.
> I'm just so so so relieved, not out of the woods yet but it's such a reassurance!
> 
> The sonographer put me forward 2 days so I am 8 weeks 1 day which will take me to EDD 29th June but I'm going to stay in July until my next scan at least and see what they date me at then.
> 
> Going to book a scan that I pay for at 12 weeks as I don't get another unitl 20 weeks and it's so long to wait

congrats, was that at the private scan place, wre they good, ive booked a whole package with them.


----------



## LittleSpy

Bllllleeeerrrrcccch. Here comes my afternoon morning sickness! :haha: Every day this week around 2.30 or 3pm a little lump rises up out of my stomach and sits in the back of my throat & then the nausea/queasiness kicks in. It gets worse until 4-5pm and then starts getting better but the queasiness hangs around stronger than usual until about 9pm & then goes back to the background nausea that I can almost ignore.
I much prefer this to feeling sick first thing in the morning though. That would suck for me so much. I have enough trouble getting out of bed in the morning as it is. It's so not even half as bad as I always imagined it would be (yet, at least)!


----------



## Doodlepants

Blue_bear said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh found a pram on ebay and cant decide whether to go for it or not? Argh i am no good at decisions and hubby is at work!!

Ahh- go with your instinct, does it do everything you want it to? It's so much pressure on ebay lol! especially i its ending soon! What pram is it? Sorry to be nosy but I'm still undecided (I won't bid though I promise!)
Maria xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

LittleSpy said:


> Bllllleeeerrrrcccch. Here comes my afternoon morning sickness! :haha: Every day this week around 2.30 or 3pm a little lump rises up out of my stomach and sits in the back of my throat & then the nausea/queasiness kicks in. It gets worse until 4-5pm and then starts getting better but the queasiness hangs around stronger than usual until about 9pm & then goes back to the background nausea that I can almost ignore.
> I much prefer this to feeling sick first thing in the morning though. That would suck for me so much. I have enough trouble getting out of bed in the morning as it is. It's so not even half as bad as I always imagined it would be (yet, at least)!

 I'm the same, I get it in the afternoon and it just stays there... Oh well, hopefully it won't be for long! x


----------



## Blue_bear

Doodlepants said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh found a pram on ebay and cant decide whether to go for it or not? Argh i am no good at decisions and hubby is at work!!
> 
> Ahh- go with your instinct, does it do everything you want it to? It's so much pressure on ebay lol! especially i its ending soon! What pram is it? Sorry to be nosy but I'm still undecided (I won't bid though I promise!)
> Maria xxxClick to expand...

I am looking at the Hauck systems at the mo, not seen any in real life though :S Decided not to go for the one that was ending as have decided i want my baby to be able to face me :blush:

G x


----------



## MommyWishes4

Doodlepants said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Bllllleeeerrrrcccch. Here comes my afternoon morning sickness! :haha: Every day this week around 2.30 or 3pm a little lump rises up out of my stomach and sits in the back of my throat & then the nausea/queasiness kicks in. It gets worse until 4-5pm and then starts getting better but the queasiness hangs around stronger than usual until about 9pm & then goes back to the background nausea that I can almost ignore.
> I much prefer this to feeling sick first thing in the morning though. That would suck for me so much. I have enough trouble getting out of bed in the morning as it is. It's so not even half as bad as I always imagined it would be (yet, at least)!
> 
> I'm the same, I get it in the afternoon and it just stays there... Oh well, hopefully it won't be for long! xClick to expand...

I get it about ten minutes after I wake up (if I'm lucky) and ALL day. And recently, it decided to be even more special - I'm now sick all night. I'm awake more than I'm asleep! It's sooo bad. I'm always afraid I'm going to :sick: on my dog, who sleeps next to our bed and since I got pregnant, she favors my side of the bed!

Just got back from the grocery store - barely made it through. I actually had tears in my eyes for half of it because I was trying to keep the sickness down! Literally the moment I got in the house, it took over and I bent over dry heaving. I didn't eat enough today (I tried, I tried!) to actually have anything come up.


----------



## Annamumof2

MommyWishes4 said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Bllllleeeerrrrcccch. Here comes my afternoon morning sickness! :haha: Every day this week around 2.30 or 3pm a little lump rises up out of my stomach and sits in the back of my throat & then the nausea/queasiness kicks in. It gets worse until 4-5pm and then starts getting better but the queasiness hangs around stronger than usual until about 9pm & then goes back to the background nausea that I can almost ignore.
> I much prefer this to feeling sick first thing in the morning though. That would suck for me so much. I have enough trouble getting out of bed in the morning as it is. It's so not even half as bad as I always imagined it would be (yet, at least)!
> 
> I'm the same, I get it in the afternoon and it just stays there... Oh well, hopefully it won't be for long! xClick to expand...
> 
> I get it about ten minutes after I wake up (if I'm lucky) and ALL day. And recently, it decided to be even more special - I'm now sick all night. I'm awake more than I'm asleep! It's sooo bad. I'm always afraid I'm going to :sick: on my dog, who sleeps next to our bed and since I got pregnant, she favors my side of the bed!
> 
> Just got back from the grocery store - barely made it through. I actually had tears in my eyes for half of it because I was trying to keep the sickness down! Literally the moment I got in the house, it took over and I bent over dry heaving. I didn't eat enough today (I tried, I tried!) to actually have anything come up.Click to expand...

aww hun big :hugs: i hope the sickness settles for you soon, for some reason mines gone but i am wondering if it will come back


----------



## MrsPOP

Aw foxforce congrats on your scan! 29th June is a good date, it's my birthday!


----------



## MrsPOP

Butterfly & jojo congrats on your scans too!!!!


----------



## MommyWishes4

Annamumof2 said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Bllllleeeerrrrcccch. Here comes my afternoon morning sickness! :haha: Every day this week around 2.30 or 3pm a little lump rises up out of my stomach and sits in the back of my throat & then the nausea/queasiness kicks in. It gets worse until 4-5pm and then starts getting better but the queasiness hangs around stronger than usual until about 9pm & then goes back to the background nausea that I can almost ignore.
> I much prefer this to feeling sick first thing in the morning though. That would suck for me so much. I have enough trouble getting out of bed in the morning as it is. It's so not even half as bad as I always imagined it would be (yet, at least)!
> 
> I'm the same, I get it in the afternoon and it just stays there... Oh well, hopefully it won't be for long! xClick to expand...
> 
> I get it about ten minutes after I wake up (if I'm lucky) and ALL day. And recently, it decided to be even more special - I'm now sick all night. I'm awake more than I'm asleep! It's sooo bad. I'm always afraid I'm going to :sick: on my dog, who sleeps next to our bed and since I got pregnant, she favors my side of the bed!
> 
> Just got back from the grocery store - barely made it through. I actually had tears in my eyes for half of it because I was trying to keep the sickness down! Literally the moment I got in the house, it took over and I bent over dry heaving. I didn't eat enough today (I tried, I tried!) to actually have anything come up.Click to expand...
> 
> aww hun big :hugs: i hope the sickness settles for you soon, for some reason mines gone but i am wondering if it will come backClick to expand...

Thanks! Every week I expect it to get at least a little better, but instead it gets worse. It's been here since 3w, 5d so obviously I'm getting REALLY tired of it by now! I'm worried about Thanksgiving next week - I have no idea how I'm going to sit through a big family dinner in my condition!


----------



## LittleSpy

MommyWishes4 said:


> I get it about ten minutes after I wake up (if I'm lucky) and ALL day. And recently, it decided to be even more special - I'm now sick all night. I'm awake more than I'm asleep! It's sooo bad. I'm always afraid I'm going to :sick: on my dog, who sleeps next to our bed and since I got pregnant, she favors my side of the bed!
> 
> Just got back from the grocery store - barely made it through. I actually had tears in my eyes for half of it because I was trying to keep the sickness down! Literally the moment I got in the house, it took over and I bent over dry heaving. I didn't eat enough today (I tried, I tried!) to actually have anything come up.

Yuck, that stinks. I've yet to heave. Came close to gagging yesterday in the bathroom at work but pulled through. :haha: Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## MommyWishes4

LittleSpy said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> I get it about ten minutes after I wake up (if I'm lucky) and ALL day. And recently, it decided to be even more special - I'm now sick all night. I'm awake more than I'm asleep! It's sooo bad. I'm always afraid I'm going to :sick: on my dog, who sleeps next to our bed and since I got pregnant, she favors my side of the bed!
> 
> Just got back from the grocery store - barely made it through. I actually had tears in my eyes for half of it because I was trying to keep the sickness down! Literally the moment I got in the house, it took over and I bent over dry heaving. I didn't eat enough today (I tried, I tried!) to actually have anything come up.
> 
> Yuck, that stinks. I've yet to heave. Came close to gagging yesterday in the bathroom at work but pulled through. :haha: Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. I've been getting really sick since the day before I found out I was pregnant, so I think everyone else is so lucky! I wish I wasn't sooooo sick. I understand some sickness that starts 5 - 6 weeks or something, but now I'm getting pretty irritated.


----------



## Blue_bear

I feel your pain mummywishes, i am lucky in that mine seems to be in the morning at the moment, literally as soon as i wake up. Which is fine as long as i dont wake up in the night, as then my body seems to think its time for me to visit the toilet in more ways than one!! lol. And as for eating, i dont feel like it either, im just drinking lots of water so that i at least have something to bring back up. 
Its tough but it feels worth it now ive seen my little beanie beating away. 

G x


----------



## MommyWishes4

Blue_bear said:


> I feel your pain mummywishes, i am lucky in that mine seems to be in the morning at the moment, literally as soon as i wake up. Which is fine as long as i dont wake up in the night, as then my body seems to think its time for me to visit the toilet in more ways than one!! lol. And as for eating, i dont feel like it either, im just drinking lots of water so that i at least have something to bring back up.
> Its tough but it feels worth it now ive seen my little beanie beating away.
> 
> G x

Yes, I'm sure I won't mind all of this sickness as soon as I get to see baby next week. I think it'll really "hit" me then. Right now, I just feel like I"m in the marathon of a multi-week sickness! :haha:

I'm also finding that I need to wake up to pee at least twice a night now. :dohh: So not only am I not sleeping from sickness, I also have to pee all the time! I'm also doing my best to stay hydrated with always drinking, but that's not always fun in the middle of the night!


----------



## Aaisrie

I had really bad sickness and dizziness from 1dpo with my DD, with this one the only symptom I had [until my BFP] was constipation and one day feeling off. Since my BFP yesterday I've been getting evening nausea and backache?!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope your all well.
> 
> Ok so me and DH were talking about prams the other day because my SIL said she would ask her SIL if we could borrow her £600 pram and car seat :S So I said to Adam I don't want to borrow it purely because if I break it she will kill me and I will be the third person to use it and its quite worn now.
> 
> So me and my step mum had a look at some prams on argos, great universal, babies 'r' us ect. eventually decided I can't afford an expensive pram so we decided to go on ebay and have a look at some (good condition) second hand prams.
> 
> Well I found one....A winnie the pooh pram with frame, car seat, rain cover and parasol for £45 only because she needs to get rid of it ASAP because the owner has her eye on another pram and needs the space. The pictures are fantastic the wheels are hardly worn aswell.
> 
> Now it is only on ebay for 2 more days on a buy it now. Do I tempt fate and buy the pram before 12 weeks because I don't think I will find a nicer one or one for as cheap? and the pick up is in Radcliffe Manchester which is only round the corner from where I live.
> 
> In a word its PERFECT.
> 
> Here is the link to the pram. What are your thoughts? I won't be buying anything else before 12 weeks and didn't want too but is this an opportunity I shouldn't miss?
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hauck-winnie..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item2c58bade0e
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Evening Ladies,

Well my Mum has enquired to the owner of the pram and asked if we can pick it up at the weekend :) 

Ooooh I am excited. We won't be telling the MIL about it because she will probably say ooh your risking it abit aren't you. Which is just what my grandma has just said about it when I told her.

Oh and the link to the pram now works :)

:dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

That looks really nice! I found a lot of older people responded to my like that when I was preg with DD but who cares!! I bought clothes before I was 12 weeks and everything - I'm not superstitious at all! :] My MIL said I shouldn't buy girl clothes [when I found out she was a girl] because it would temp fate but I kept the labels on to I could go back and change them if needbe!


----------



## Laura lou

hey,
please can i be taken off the list :( i sadly lost the baby..

So im off to TTC but ill be back :)


----------



## amand_a

Hello Ladies, im due the 19 of july!!
Im quite jelous to see that some of you have already had scans, i dont get mine till somewhere btw 10-12 weeks :( which feels like forever away


----------



## amand_a

I have to add I laughed a little when i saw the name July beach bumps as it will be the middle of winter here Bahaha...


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

Many thanks for the congrats on the scan :hugs:

DM - I am going to try ring my mw today and sort my booking in appointment so I will ask about the nuchal scan, thing is I am not bothered about it as it won't change anything for me on the results :shrug: see what she says.

Jojo - Great scan pics congrats! :happydance:

Butterfly - Great scan pic too congrats to you also :happydance:

Raz - It was an external scan hun was in for about 15 mins while she checked everything out, ovaries etc. Everything looked good and no sign of where the bleeding maybe from.

Topaz - No it was at my hospital but if I can't get another scan before 20 weeks I am going to book one there! How much discount did they give you off the prices?

Mrs Pop - My new EDD is the birthday of my ex :dohh: so I am hoping I fall either side of that date no offence to you :flower:

So sorry some of you guys are feeling the sickness in full swing :hugs: Mine has really eased off these last few days with the odd bout but nothing too bad .... I will have jinxed myself now you watch! 

Laura Lou - :cry: :hugs: So Sorry hun take care xx :hugs:

Amanda welcome and congrats :happydance: 
I know how you must feel my scan would have been at 12 weeks but I had some bleeding and spotting so it got brought forward for reassurance

Hope everyone is well today :thumbup:


----------



## fifi-folle

So sorry laura-loo. Take care of yourself.
Beautiful scans ladies!!!

AFM Recurrent miscarriage clinic on Wednesday was a waste of time, they were like "Wow congratulations, you should have jsut stayed at home" no advice on what to do to try and stay pregnant (was seeing them as had seen RMC in old area and was to work out plan based on guidelines in this area).
Midwife was better, she was lovely. Got loads of information, forms filled in, my maternity notes to complete. No weight/bloods or anything like that done, that's at booking in appointment which will be at home on 22nd Dec. It's already been decided though that I'm having a consultant led delivery :( Bit nervous about home visit, I am going to be manically cleaning beforehand!!!


----------



## dan-o

Laura lou said:


> hey,
> please can i be taken off the list :( i sadly lost the baby..
> 
> So im off to TTC but ill be back :)

So sorry for you loss hun :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## foxforce

On the nuchal test I found this info:

_*At the moment the NT scan is only offered routinely in some NHS antenatal clinics and very few hospitals offer the NT scan combined with the blood test*_

On speaking to my friend she had to pay for the triple test doing earlier this year £150 so it seems it does depend on where you live. I will still ask my midwife if I can have another scan before 20 weeks you never know huh!


----------



## amand_a

The NT test is offered routinely here but we have to pay for both the scan and the bloods. I do get some of it back through Medicare but i will still be out of pocket about $100.
Cant complain too much its the only money i will have to pay for the entire pregnancy (Unless a choose to see a private Obstetrician) and the last one was such a beautiful clear scan, im really looking forward to this one!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Serves me right for saying my sickness eased off yesterday, its back and twice as bad :( and i have to go to work today :( 
I am being offered the NT scan, not sure about the blood test, got the midwife coming round on monday so will get her to explain then.

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## Doodlepants

So sorry Laura Lou :hugs:
We get the NT scan and bloods done or free here so I guess thats lucky, I'm not high risk or anything but It'd be nice to know. 
Georgie- I agree with you about the baby facing you buggy thing, I think its nicer x


----------



## sparky32

Morning Ladies,

Foxforce, Jojo & Butterfly, big congrats on your scans, loving the pictures so can't wait till mine :happydance:

Lauralou :hugs: and hope to see you back with a nice stick bean. Look after yourself xxx

Fifi-folle - Thats good about your midwife, i too am having a Consultant led delivery, it means we get a lot more care and will have to met regularly with our Consultants. When are meeting yours? I'm seeing mine next week.

I'm starting to really sympathise with the ladies that are sick i think the ms sickness bus has just rolled into town :sick: I'm starting to feel sick and woozy if i don't eat regularly. I got up this morning to put out the puppy's food and was barfing all over the place, mmmm don't how much longer i can put up with putting the dogs food out?

Hope all your sickness eases up :hugs:

I had my first midwife's appointment yesterday, so thats me all booked in :happydance: and i have my first scan on Thursday (25th) at 2.30pm!! Oh i can't wait i just hope we get to see little beanies heartbeating.

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Woo hoo Sparky, that's great about your scan! Mine is on Tuesday (6+4) through EPU. Not sure when I'll meet the consultant. My gynae doesn't do antenatal care so need a new one. Sorry the sickness has kicked in, mine seems to be day on day off! 
DH is being really sweet and taking me out for dinner tonight as the smells of the kitchen are making me nauseous! Going into Edinburgh to meet friend's new baby tomorrow, then planning to see Harry Potter on Sunday!!! So busy weekend. 
What about you?


----------



## sparky32

Oh the new Harry Potter, i really wanna go and see it but everyone around me hates Harry Potter.....how dare they! I'm hoping that my husband and daughter can take over puppy duty and i can catch up on some sleep haha He's a lot of work but worth it. Perfect training for a newborn i think. We do have lots of visitors coming up tomorrow to see him.

Oh bet you can't wait till you scan, only 4 sleeps for you :happydance: Hope you get lots of snuggles from the baby xxx


----------



## jojosmami

I'm so sorry Laura Loo! :hugs: 

Well woke up this morning a little more queazy than I have been. But thinks its because I didn't have a good night. My DD & DS were up all night long! Before I could go on 1 hour sleep for days but now if I don't get a full nights sleep and usually a nap during the day I'm useless! Gonna try and drink some tea and see if that helps. Hope everyone else is feeling well and have a great day with your bumps!


----------



## Maid Marian

Doodlepants said:


> So sorry Laura Lou :hugs:
> We get the NT scan and bloods done or free here so I guess thats lucky, I'm not high risk or anything but It'd be nice to know.
> Georgie- I agree with you about the baby facing you buggy thing, I think its nicer x

I think the NT scan is worth it just to get a chance ti see bab again, and makes sure everything's ok, yknow? Glad we get it free here.

I agree about the parent-facing pram too. I've got my eye on the Mychoice from Mothercare :thumbup:


----------



## Doodlepants

Rose_W said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Laura Lou :hugs:
> We get the NT scan and bloods done or free here so I guess thats lucky, I'm not high risk or anything but It'd be nice to know.
> Georgie- I agree with you about the baby facing you buggy thing, I think its nicer x
> 
> I think the NT scan is worth it just to get a chance ti see bab again, and makes sure everything's ok, yknow? Glad we get it free here.
> 
> I agree about the parent-facing pram too. I've got my eye on the Mychoice from Mothercare :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oooh I got the mothercare book delivered today, the mychoice ones do look good! it said they have a 2 year warranty as well which I thought was good.
On the website they have this maclaren grande tour lx thingy, It looks expensive for what it is and on the whole internet I can't find a review.... I want an icandy peach as its good or off road too (we live in the country) and the back tyres are foam filled so don't puncture which is appealing to me ad I can't be arsed to repair punctures lol! But it's soooo expensive so I'm still looking just to make sure I cant ind a similar cheaper one. With Holly I went through about 4 buggys as I couldn't make up my mind! - Definately not doing that again!x


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats to all the scans!

:hugs: to those with losses or are doing poorly.

My MS has officially kicked in. It's awful so far. :sick:


----------



## Doodlepants

Ugh!!! Sorry to rant but how sick is this?!!!!- Theres a story in the paper today about a couple who have set up a website asking people to vote on whether they should keep their baby or have an abortion!!!!!! They've put the scan pic up and everything apparently! What the hell is wrong with some people?!! I know theres loads o idiots out there but ugh! honestly!!!
Rant over :wacko:


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Ugh!!! Sorry to rant but how sick is this?!!!!- Theres a story in the paper today about a couple who have set up a website asking people to vote on whether they should keep their baby or have an abortion!!!!!! They've put the scan pic up and everything apparently! What the hell is wrong with some people?!! I know theres loads o idiots out there but ugh! honestly!!!
> Rant over :wacko:

omg i saw that in the local paper and i couldnt believe that... apparently they had a MC before and that they dont know if they can cope with kids now


----------



## MrsWez

Doodlepants said:


> Ugh!!! Sorry to rant but how sick is this?!!!!- Theres a story in the paper today about a couple who have set up a website asking people to vote on whether they should keep their baby or have an abortion!!!!!! They've put the scan pic up and everything apparently! What the hell is wrong with some people?!! I know theres loads o idiots out there but ugh! honestly!!!
> Rant over :wacko:

One word comes to mind in this situation: sterilization


----------



## Doodlepants

MrsWez said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Ugh!!! Sorry to rant but how sick is this?!!!!- Theres a story in the paper today about a couple who have set up a website asking people to vote on whether they should keep their baby or have an abortion!!!!!! They've put the scan pic up and everything apparently! What the hell is wrong with some people?!! I know theres loads o idiots out there but ugh! honestly!!!
> Rant over :wacko:
> 
> One word comes to mind in this situation: sterilizationClick to expand...

Ugh I know!! I don't mean to be all holier than thou but come on! Some people are such morons!
Ps, congratulations on the scan! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## MrsWez

Doodlepants said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Ugh!!! Sorry to rant but how sick is this?!!!!- Theres a story in the paper today about a couple who have set up a website asking people to vote on whether they should keep their baby or have an abortion!!!!!! They've put the scan pic up and everything apparently! What the hell is wrong with some people?!! I know theres loads o idiots out there but ugh! honestly!!!
> Rant over :wacko:
> 
> One word comes to mind in this situation: sterilizationClick to expand...
> 
> Ugh I know!! I don't mean to be all holier than thou but come on! Some people are such morons!
> Ps, congratulations on the scan! :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

My thought is if you don't want to raise a child, don't put yourself in a situation where you can have a child.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope your all well.
> 
> Ok so me and DH were talking about prams the other day because my SIL said she would ask her SIL if we could borrow her £600 pram and car seat :S So I said to Adam I don't want to borrow it purely because if I break it she will kill me and I will be the third person to use it and its quite worn now.
> 
> So me and my step mum had a look at some prams on argos, great universal, babies 'r' us ect. eventually decided I can't afford an expensive pram so we decided to go on ebay and have a look at some (good condition) second hand prams.
> 
> Well I found one....A winnie the pooh pram with frame, car seat, rain cover and parasol for £45 only because she needs to get rid of it ASAP because the owner has her eye on another pram and needs the space. The pictures are fantastic the wheels are hardly worn aswell.
> 
> Now it is only on ebay for 2 more days on a buy it now. Do I tempt fate and buy the pram before 12 weeks because I don't think I will find a nicer one or one for as cheap? and the pick up is in Radcliffe Manchester which is only round the corner from where I live.
> 
> In a word its PERFECT.
> 
> Here is the link to the pram. What are your thoughts? I won't be buying anything else before 12 weeks and didn't want too but is this an opportunity I shouldn't miss?
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Hi Ladies,

Just thought I would let you know I bought the pram and should be able to pick it up over the weekend.

The pram will be going in my grandmas garage until the baby is born :)

Well I am off to gander some boys names as we are struggling to find one.

Much Love

x


----------



## sparklexox

Laura lou am so sorry!


Hope all is well! Noting new with me sick sick sick lol


My scan is on Monday can you change it Raz thank you! shittingmyself.com

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

sparklexox said:


> Laura lou am so sorry!
> 
> 
> Hope all is well! Noting new with me sick sick sick lol
> 
> 
> My scan is on Monday can you change it Raz thank you! shittingmyself.com
> 
> xx

good luck for your scan honey and fingers crossed all is well


----------



## Annamumof2

yay just rang the clinic i will be looked after at and they told me that i MIGHT get a scan on monday as well seeing as im in the early pregnancy clinic.... im getting so excited now


----------



## jojosmami

Hey Raz I know your busy but just checked the front page and would be able to adjust my info? Had my ultrasound Nov 18th HB seen! When ever you get a chance! Thanks so much!


----------



## Maid Marian

It seems this is a hoax, a very sick one! Have a read of this:

https://www.ministryoftruth.me.uk/2...ed-site-linked-to-climate-change-denier-site/


----------



## fifi-folle

Rose there was a thread on the First Tri section about this which has been locked. It's against the terms of the site to discuss abortion outwith the ethical losses section. Best if we don't start discussing it here.


----------



## Annamumof2

Rose_W said:


> It seems this is a hoax, a very sick one! Have a read of this:
> 
> https://www.ministryoftruth.me.uk/2...ed-site-linked-to-climate-change-denier-site/

i thought it was all a hoax just to get in the paper or something i mean who would wanna get millions of people to vote weather to keep it or not? its up to them not us


----------



## Annamumof2

fifi-folle said:


> Rose there was a thread on the First Tri section about this which has been locked. It's against the terms of the site to discuss abortion outwith the ethical losses section. Best if we don't start discussing it here.

i dont think there is a problem looking at it though... i mean it is a stupid thing weather its true or not


----------



## Razcox

Laura lou - I am so sorry hun :hugs:

Front page all updated again now :) been a busy day and i am knacked so will have to play catch up tomorrow! Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Razcox said:


> Laura lou - I am so sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> Front page all updated again now :) been a busy day and i am knacked so will have to play catch up tomorrow! Hope everyone is well xxxxx

hey hun can you put in brakets on mine possable scan too?


----------



## Razcox

Annamumof2 said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Laura lou - I am so sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> Front page all updated again now :) been a busy day and i am knacked so will have to play catch up tomorrow! Hope everyone is well xxxxx
> 
> hey hun can you put in brakets on mine possable scan too?Click to expand...

Sure when for?


----------



## Annamumof2

Razcox said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Laura lou - I am so sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> Front page all updated again now :) been a busy day and i am knacked so will have to play catch up tomorrow! Hope everyone is well xxxxx
> 
> hey hun can you put in brakets on mine possable scan too?Click to expand...
> 
> Sure when for?Click to expand...

that will be on the same day as MW if the doctor will allow me to have one...

i rang up the early pregnancy clinic to talk to a midwife and the midwife which sadly i wont be seeing monday was very helpful, kind and understanding.. i asked her what will be happening and she explaned about the bloods, hight and weight checked and then she said later i will see the doctor which then decieds if i get to be seen by the silver star team though out the pregnancy or if i get checked by my own doctor/midwife in my town... anyway i asked for a scan and explaned that i had a MC end of aug and the bleed in this pregnancy and she said that yes i should be able to get a scan on monday... just fingers crossed i get to see my lil blueberry growing alright..


----------



## aries5486

Hiya just came across this :) Im claire and due number 2! EDD is the 4th july :) not had scan date or anything getting very impaient lol!!! xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

aries5486 said:


> Hiya just came across this :) Im claire and due number 2! EDD is the 4th july :) not had scan date or anything getting very impaient lol!!! xxx

i was like that wait till about 5/6 weeks if nothign then get in contact with the doctor again... i had to do that till i chased it up and finaly got something a few weeks ago


----------



## Razcox

All done hun!

aries5486 - Welcome!!! It can be so frustrating waiting for dates to come through :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

Razcox said:


> All done hun!
> 
> aries5486 - Welcome!!! It can be so frustrating waiting for dates to come through :hugs:

thank you honey


----------



## Sherri81

Laura Lou, I am so sorry for your loss :hug:

And thank you for putting up that link to the hoax. It has been showing up on my facebook page, and I suspected it was phony the minute it showed up and I read it.

So I'm wondering if this is my morning sickness. I am finding that every now and then, I get that 'full' feeling. You know the feeling you get if you eat way to much and you get full and uncomfortable. Thats what I get, and it usually lasts a couple of hours. Sometimes it happens after eating just a bit, and sometimes it happens just because. So I wonder if that is my morning sickness.

Anyone else getting crappy skin as a symptom?? I am super pissed at this! With Devon, my skin became immaculate! Not like I have really bad skin to begin with, but with her, I never so much as got even a teensy blemish. This time, I've got some blemishes on my neck that won't go away, and every morning I wake up to find a new on on my chin or jawline! What the heck! Sometimes I didn't even wash the makeup off my face with Devon, and this time I am being religious about it... So maddening.

So I would have officially been induced yesterday or today, depending on my OBs schedule. So this is kind of a sad day for me. And I feel like I should go spend time with Devon at the cemetary, but its -25 celsius here, and the roads are crappy, so I don't want to brave going out to the cemetary right now. I hope that doesn't make me sound like the shittiest mom ever.

Hopefully my blood work comes back good today. That might cheer me up a bit.


----------



## Aaisrie

Evening girls, about to head out to a pub quiz [if I can keep my eyes open!] but I had my Dr appt this morning and he was lovely. He's referred me for an early scan but they will contact me so all I can do is wait. The weird thing was he didn't even do a test!!! I hadn't been for a wee all morning [my appt was at 9:40] because I figured it would test me to confirm the pregnancy but no. I even asked him and he told me the over the counter tests were just as good or better than the ones they use!! I hope I get word of my scan date soon...


----------



## Sherri81

21, 980!!

21, 980!!

I'm happy. :happydance:


----------



## Annamumof2

Sherri81 said:


> 21, 980!!
> 
> 21, 980!!
> 
> I'm happy. :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

glad there going up hun....


----------



## Maid Marian

fifi-folle said:


> Rose there was a thread on the First Tri section about this which has been locked. It's against the terms of the site to discuss abortion outwith the ethical losses section. Best if we don't start discussing it here.

I wasn't discussing it. Someone else brought it up, and everyone was getting quite distressed about it, so when I found out about it's being untrue, I naturally wanted to let you all know, If that's somehow against the rules then I presume myself and the women who have previously commented on it shall await formal warnings.


----------



## Annamumof2

Rose_W said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Rose there was a thread on the First Tri section about this which has been locked. It's against the terms of the site to discuss abortion outwith the ethical losses section. Best if we don't start discussing it here.
> 
> I wasn't discussing it. Someone else brought it up, and everyone was getting quite distressed about it, so when I found out about it's being untrue, I naturally wanted to let you all know, If that's somehow against the rules then I presume myself and the women who have previously commented on it shall await formal warnings.Click to expand...

dont worry hun... i dont see a problem and i dont think you will get a warning


----------



## Annamumof2

well today i have been eatting like mad i dunno whats been going on... ive had loads now i have a headache... yesterday i hardly had anythign to eat am i just making up for not eatting much? or is this some kinda growth spurt?


----------



## amand_a

Well im feeling a little guilty that i'm feeling pretty good. I only seem to feel ill if i let myself get hungry and i didn't have morning sickness at all with Matilda.
you are all so lucky to land early scans and MW appointments. I will be on a very slow wait until btw 10-12 weeks for both.

Im glad that horrible story was a hoax but it makes me sick to think that someone thought it up!

My NT screen for Matilda was sooo clear and it was the best picture we got of her (my only other scan was at 20 weeks and i couldn't see anything) so well worth it i think.

I too went through about 3 prams before i was happy, i had a Bertini shuttle which i didnt mind except it was too big for my car, i also had a small 3 wheeler which i only brought because my husband had a thing with three wheel prams. It was such a pain it tipped when there was the smallest amount of weight on the back, bu s was facing away which i hated and i got sick of pumping the tires up. Then i got lucky and found my dream pram sooo cheap on ebay I brought an Emmaljunga Corinette (i think thats the model) for $20!!!! bargain of the century!!
it is both front and rear facing has a bassinet attachment and large foam tires. It is a big pram which is good for me because it will hold quite a large child and a little on the heavy side but i don't mind at all. My mum had one with my youngest two sisters and i loved it then and mine is even better!!!!
est of all i don't have to upgrade because i already have a toddler seat :)

I hope everyone enjoys there weekend, its lovely and mild here at the moment but Hubby is working all weekend :( looks like housework for me!!!


----------



## MommyWishes4

Wow, I think I found my miracle food!

I slept in today because the ligaments in my stomach were really painful and I was up most of the night not being able to sleep, plus I was feeling super sick. So DH went out and did some chores, then came home with a steak, egg and cheese bagel from McDonalds. I opened the wrapper and thought I was going to get sick from the smell, but I was so hungry that I ate it anyway. it was delicious! In fact, I felt all better since I ate it. No morning sickness in the last three or four hours! That's the longest I've gone without morning sickness in five weeks!! I was even able to get some of the dishes done and clean some of the kitchen. It's been so nice!

Who would have thought something stinky and from a fast food breakfast menu would have cured my sickness?


----------



## Sherri81

The description of that sandwich makes me want to hurl!! I am imagining it looking really gross and skanky right now with lots of grease dripping off it! Lol. :sick:


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sherri81 said:


> The description of that sandwich makes me want to hurl!! I am imagining it looking really gross and skanky right now with lots of grease dripping off it! Lol. :sick:

 It definitely didn't look or smell good (especially while I was staring at it with a sick stomach) just tasted delicious! And apparently, shockingly enough, agreed wonderfully with my stomach. I wish they weren't just sold in the morning - I could really use this type of relief a lot more often!


----------



## fifi-folle

Annamumof2 said:


> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Rose there was a thread on the First Tri section about this which has been locked. It's against the terms of the site to discuss abortion outwith the ethical losses section. Best if we don't start discussing it here.
> 
> I wasn't discussing it. Someone else brought it up, and everyone was getting quite distressed about it, so when I found out about it's being untrue, I naturally wanted to let you all know, If that's somehow against the rules then I presume myself and the women who have previously commented on it shall await formal warnings.Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry hun... i dont see a problem and i dont think you will get a warningClick to expand...

sorry I said anything


----------



## foxforce

Morning all

hi and welcome to Aires Congrats on your bfp :happydance:

Congrats Sherri on your hcg and hope today went ok for you :hugs:

Hope everyone is feeling ok, I'm feeling bit rubbish but thats normal for this time until I eat my cereal.
Need to brave the supermarket :dohh: on a Saturday not looking forward to that!

Sparkle hope this weekend goes quickly for you! :hugs:

Anna great news that you may be scanned monday! Fx'd for you!


----------



## MrsPOP

Hey ladies haven't been round much hope you're all well.

I've been feeling so awful these past few days, nausea seems to have taken over my life!! But I'm not vomiting, just constantly nauseous it's terrible! Add that the tiredness it makes LauraPOP a very grumpy lady! But still, it's all worth it!

I went to see Harry Potter last night, it was amaaaaazing!!!! I've read the books and normally hate the films but it was great!


----------



## sparklexox

Morning lady's,

Just catching up with all the posts!!

Hope you are all well! DH finally got home safe and sound woohoo...

Thanks Foxforce am so worried but excited at the sane time! xx

xxx


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Ladies! I have nothing new to add....things are pretty much just the same for me...not too much sickness, some sore BB's, that's it. I'm cutting back on my hours at work so I won't be online as much...no internet at home....long story:wacko:.... But I'll catch up with you girls when I can!!! I hope everyone has an excellent week!! :flower:

....next time I log in I will be a blueberry I think!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleSpy

Okay, what's the deal? I've always been a sleeper inner, especially on the weekends when I don't have to get up for work. I usually get up around 10 or 11am (seriously -- sleeper inner! That 10-11am is a major improvement from when I used to wake up as a teenager/college student :haha:).

But since I've been pregnant, it's like impossible for me to sleep past 8am. I woke up at 7am today and fought the urge to get out of bed until 7.30. I got up because I finally realized there was no possibility of me going back to sleep. 

I don't even get up at 7am for work on the weekdays! Is this happening to anyone else? :wacko: 

I guess it's good to start being an early riser now rather than later but it's bizarre.


----------



## Maid Marian

8 weeks today :wohoo:
I am so constipated now - I'm eating plenty of fruit and veg and fibre, so I'm presuming it's the pregnancy? Is there anything I can safely take to help it?


----------



## foxforce

Hi 
Little Spy yes I have been the same since the very beginning of the pregnancy I slept till 0920 the other day I was like wow that was a lie in! Only as it was so dark outside I thought it was earlier! Probably down to hormones like everything else!

Rose it's awful I have been struggling this last week or so, I tried to up my fruit and fibre and water but this didn't help so every other day I am taking 1 x Fybogel, this is enough to keep me to my regular once a day. 
Whilst shopping today I got some prunes to try as these are supposed to be good, hopefully they don't taste too bad. Don't need to soak them in water - already plumped up.
It's is pregnancy btw - hormones apparently slow our bowel motions down so lil bubs gets all the nourishment from our food.
Congrats on your 8 weeks :dance:


----------



## Aaisrie

LittleSpy said:


> Okay, what's the deal? I've always been a sleeper inner, especially on the weekends when I don't have to get up for work. I usually get up around 10 or 11am (seriously -- sleeper inner! That 10-11am is a major improvement from when I used to wake up as a teenager/college student :haha:).
> 
> But since I've been pregnant, it's like impossible for me to sleep past 8am. I woke up at 7am today and fought the urge to get out of bed until 7.30. I got up because I finally realized there was no possibility of me going back to sleep.
> 
> I don't even get up at 7am for work on the weekdays! Is this happening to anyone else? :wacko:
> 
> I guess it's good to start being an early riser now rather than later but it's bizarre.

Lol you've been lucky so far!! When I was preg with my DD I would wake at 4-5am!! [I'm a sleeper inner too lol] Fortunately [so far!] I've only been waking at 8am! Normally I sleep until 9:30 when my DD normally wakes!


----------



## Starry Night

Catching up with this thread takes awhile! lol But I have been reading everyone's updates!

No sign my spotting will be letting up anytime soon so I'm seeing my doctor this week to see about getting my sick-leave/bed rest extended. I'm thinking to the New Year when I will be into the second trimester.

My first appointment with my obstetrician is set up for December 14th. I'll be 10 weeks by then. Hopefully, he will give me a scan in his office then. He did that with the one I ended up losing. Speaking of which, my "Lil Peanut"'s due date is fast approaching. December 10th. :( And having a troubled second pregnancy is just making the loss even harder to ignore. I have faith that this baby will be OK but it's not exactly distracting me from the sadness surrounding my angel.


----------



## honeybee28

Hey everyone :hi:

My edd based on lmp is 16th July (which is funny coz that's what mine was when my mummy was expecting me, i was 2 weeks late, hope this baby doesn't come on my birthday!!)

anyhoo, im 6 weeks atm, and feeling v insecure. I have sore full boobs, and im having problems sleeping, and i have a horrible cough thing going on. But I don't 'feel pregnant' and dont have any sickness, so just hoping and praying everything goes ok. Mind you, ive never been pregnant before now, so not sure how I'm supposed to feel!

Congrats to everyone, and Razcox, weren't you and i having a moan in a thread a couple of months ago that it was NEVER going to happen!?

xxx


----------



## curlew

Hi 

I got my BFP on Thursday and have been in a bit of shock since then. 

I had two MMC before having my son in 2004 and he is desperate for a sibling. DH and I have been trying for 2 years to have our second and in that time we have had an ectopic (March 2009) and a termination at 13 weeks (October 2009) due to the baby being diagnosed with significant birth defects. It was a very traumatic time for us and there isn't a day goes by that I don't think about our little boy. DH and I started trying again in earnest in January this year but were finding it too stressful to keep doing the deed to plan, so last month we decided to back of and just see what happened and lo and behold I got pregnant! When I worked it out it transpired this baby was conceived a year to the weekend we lost our little munchkin, so it feels like this one is meant to be.

I have an early scan on 2nd December at which stage I will be 6 weeks and 2 days so hopefully see bean in the right place which is hurdle number one. I need to contact my consultant to arrange for a CVS as well given my previous history. Even though I have had subsequent tests and they ruled out any genetic abnormalities with me and DH, they will still need to do tests on bean.

Once those hurdles are over I will have all the normal worries of being pregnant. I am also booked in for an elective cesearian at 39 weeks as I had a long and complicated birth with my son - think its going to be a long 9 months!.

Anyway hoping to be able to chat to you all along the way.

Ooooh forgot to say EDD is 24th July but given I will have cesearian at 39 weeks more likely to be around 17th July.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies,

Welcome to the newbies!

We today the nausea and sickness seems to have subsided! Which spaked DH to suggest going to the pictures to watch Harry Potter! :happydance:

Just had a shower and I feel like I never had nausea! Going to attempt to blow dry my hair and straighten it. Baring in mind I haven't done this since I found out I was pregnant because I am constantly feeling sick!

Hope everyone is well I am counting down the days unti our dating scan so we can see our little petal again :) 

10 DAYS!!

Much Love

x


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!
It's been a few days for me as I'm just sooo tired atm, ms had eased off though yay!
Welcome and congratulations to everyone who has joined.
Good luck tomorrow to the monday scan ladies, will you get a pic up sparkle?
Have a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Lol 06:11am and I vomited for the first time!


----------



## Britt11

curlew said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my BFP on Thursday and have been in a bit of shock since then.
> 
> I had two MMC before having my son in 2004 and he is desperate for a sibling. DH and I have been trying for 2 years to have our second and in that time we have had an ectopic (March 2009) and a termination at 13 weeks (October 2009) due to the baby being diagnosed with significant birth defects. It was a very traumatic time for us and there isn't a day goes by that I don't think about our little boy. DH and I started trying again in earnest in January this year but were finding it too stressful to keep doing the deed to plan, so last month we decided to back of and just see what happened and lo and behold I got pregnant! When I worked it out it transpired this baby was conceived a year to the weekend we lost our little munchkin, so it feels like this one is meant to be.
> 
> I have an early scan on 2nd December at which stage I will be 6 weeks and 2 days so hopefully see bean in the right place which is hurdle number one. I need to contact my consultant to arrange for a CVS as well given my previous history. Even though I have had subsequent tests and they ruled out any genetic abnormalities with me and DH, they will still need to do tests on bean.
> 
> Once those hurdles are over I will have all the normal worries of being pregnant. I am also booked in for an elective cesearian at 39 weeks as I had a long and complicated birth with my son - think its going to be a long 9 months!.
> 
> Anyway hoping to be able to chat to you all along the way.
> 
> Ooooh forgot to say EDD is 24th July but given I will have cesearian at 39 weeks more likely to be around 17th July.

welcome Curlew! Sounds like you and your hubby have been through a tough time, I really hope this is a sticky healthy baby for you :hugs:


----------



## jennybean18

Hi! I recently found out that I am pregnant & will be having a little one in July as well!!


----------



## Delish

Hellooo! Can I join? :D


----------



## Libra Mariah

Hello everyone! I want to join. My due date is July 17th!


----------



## MrsWez

welcome and congrats to all the newcomers.

why oh why did i wish for MS? :dohh: Throwing up 4 times a day is getting old rather fast. :sick:


----------



## Sherri81

Hoping things settle down for me here. Saw a bit of pink with a teensy bit of red when I wiped after peeing this AM. I've been having beigish/brownish CM for the past week, which I also had with Devon, so that didn't worry me. But I never had any pink or red with Devon and she was my only normal pregnancy. So I wasn't too enthused to see this today. I did have a bit of brown sludge with Devon, so maybe this is the same thing, only it came out right away which was why it was red... I don't know. Don't have a scan for another 8 days. And there is no point trying to get them to move it up, or in going to the hospital either. So I guess I just have to sit and wait it out. This has kind of made me want to go and get blood work again tomorrow just to see if things are rising...


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri I had pink cm for a couple of weeks with my DD who was a healthy normal pregnancy!


----------



## MrsPOP

Congrats to the noobs!


Sherri, I hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

evening all! just come back from a weekend away with DH. might as well stayed at home as all i did was sleep and puke......


----------



## Aaisrie

Poor you DM :[ I hope you feel better soon.
I'm about to hit the sack ladies - Anyone else getting major baby bloat yet? This is me today at 6 weeks exactly! I got big fast with my DD too but I didn't start to show with her until I was 8w.
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/20101121_10-1.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

Oh my! I'm officially jealous! I have a tiny bit of a bump that I affectionately call "bloat bump" but it mostly looks like fat unless I'm naked as it's still just below the belt line.


----------



## Aaisrie

Heh it was like my body saw the BFP and went okay here we go!! I only got my BFP on Wed night! And it's appeared over the past couple of days... outta nowhere! Like someone has blown me up like a balloon! I'm about the same as I was at 4mo with my DD which is insane! Especially given that the baby is like 4-6mm I'm thinking what the hell is IN THERE!! LOL Oh and my sexy maternity jeans rolled down in the pics because my jeans hurt me already...


----------



## Maid Marian

Wow Aaisrie! You look about 30 weeks! *jealous*


----------



## amand_a

So glad I'm not alone, you have a beautiful tummy.
I have just taken this now and i will be 6 weeks tomorrow. I've already had to pull out mt maternity tops.
Please excuse the lovely stretch marks courtesy of 9lb 1 DD


----------



## Aaisrie

Yay Amanda!!! lol it's good to know I'm not a weird one :] You can see my maternity jeans rolled down in my pic because my normal ones are cutting into me already. I have stretch marks too but they're white - I only got them the last week I was pregnancy with DD


----------



## Blue_bear

So jealous of the bumps going on here, im just being sick and have nothing to show for it! Lol. 

Welcome to all the newbies and congrats.

Got my midwife appt this afternoon, so im off to clean the house!!

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning everyone!
I'm sooo jealous! I've got no bump! not even a bloaty one! I did a few weeks ago but it's gone now!
My ms came back last night but at least its not all day anymore woohoo!!
I don't think eating mars bar krispie cakes helped..... (for those not in the uk, mars is the same as a 3 musketeers bar :) ) YUM!
xxx


----------



## Genie Doo

Hi All,

yay Amand and Aaisrie, you have just CRAAAAZY bumps girls...:thumbup:

DH jut told me yesterday that my bump shows already and I replied it is yet only because it bloated... Now, seeing yours I'm not quite sure - mine is much smaller yet visible. :happydance:

On the other hand I'm practically all the time sick as hell and throwing up. 

OOOh, because of my absence (I've been ona business trip) I forgot to tell you that we had our beany's HB heard on the last scan 11th of November!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Genie Doo

Oh, I see we have a few newbies - welcome to all!!!

Sherri, FX for you, hope everything is fine!


----------



## Genie Doo

Starry Night, 
I can soo understand you that the new little beany cannot make you totally forget your Lil Peas due date - but I'm so sure this time it is gonna be the best pregnancy you have and it will turn all your sadness to happiness!:flower:

Honeybee,

always consider what you are wishing for, hun... At 6 weeks I had the same problem - I just didn't feel preggs because of no symptoms. Now I'm visiting the loo approximately 10 times a day and my constant sickness reminds me what a fool I was.:haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL girls when you get to that point of not being able to take your shoes and socks off without some kind of contortionist movement you'll rue the day you wanted a bump LOL


----------



## Genie Doo

Oh, don't tell me, hun - last time I was pregnant I started up with a 58 cm (22.835 in) waist and ended with a terrific 118 cm (46.457 in)!!!:haha:


----------



## sparky32

Morning Ladies,

DM - Aw poor you, hope you can get away again once the sickness has calmed down xx

Amanda & Aaisrie - Your bumps are fantastic, so jealous. I'm a size 16 so you won't see my bump all that clearly at the moment but its definitely harder and i can feel my uterus, so wish it was like you ladies xx

Congratulations to all the newbies xx

Sherri - Your numbers are amazing, your doing so well. Any symptoms yet? 

Good luck to Monday scanners, can't wait to hear the fab news and see the beautiful pictures xx

ASFM - Well the MS has definitely kicked in, but only at night!! I get very woozy around 10pm and the sickness happens about 11pm and thats me for a good couple of hours, then i'm so uncomfortable i can't sleep. I'm great during the day i can eat till the cows come home, but its a no no at night.
I have my scan on Thursday can't wait!!! I'm also seeing the genetic counsellors about booking my CVS and seeing my Consultant, we're thinking of an earlier than planned c-section as i suffered from Placenta Previa with Grace. Quite a lot on this week.

Happy Monday everyone and i will talk to you all soon xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I've been getting the nausea in the evening too and I agree it makes it really hard to get to sleep. I could not get over to sleep last night and then I've started getting the early internal wakening.. 3:50 this morning I woke... zzzzzzzzzzzzz exhausted


----------



## sparky32

I had about 2 and half hours sleep, i'm totally goosed! I hope to get some sleep tonight, between the sickness and a puppy i'm ready to collapse! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww bless you. I have to say so far my nausea has been hardly noticable. I've backache which is worse.. and the constipation [EUGH] but so far compared with my DD I've had very few symptoms [I actually just went and did another test just to make sure because I've had so few symptoms :s]


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone,
Theres a july 2011 due date list on the 1st tri forum- should we tell them about beach bumps? I don't like to interfere but it seems silly to have 2 lists?xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i was thinking that too


----------



## Genie Doo

Deffo tell them. They did not have that much posts yet so we might just unite the threads if girls there are fine with it...?


----------



## sparky32

Yeah i would suggest this thread to them as it might get moved anyway xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Ok, how do I add a link to a post? I hope thats not a completely stupid question! xx


----------



## Genie Doo

Doodlepants, it is deffo not a stupid question as I don1t know the answer.:haha:

But I would just try to copy the link showing in the browser.


----------



## Genie Doo

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/442578-july-beach-bumps-189.html

Like this? 
Lets see.


----------



## Genie Doo

Yep. Just like this. Copy the text in browser and cut it after "html"


----------



## Doodlepants

OK, I'm gonna practice here so I won't look silly if I get it wrong!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/442578-july-beach-bumps-189.html


----------



## Doodlepants

Ok, I just added the link. Hopefully we might get more July peeps! xxx


----------



## Mum2miller

hi im actually due aug 4 but will be having a c section on the 11th of July if you can please add me. thanks


----------



## Genie Doo

Yep, we made it!:happydance: So good there is not a man around telling us how very silly we are...!:haha:


----------



## Genie Doo

Welcome, MumtoMiller, and wishing you a nice pregnancy. 
I will have c section, too but mine will be - hopefully - on time at 7th of July.


----------



## Doodlepants

Genie Doo said:


> Yep, we made it!:happydance: So good there is not a man around telling us how very silly we are...!:haha:

Hahaha yes I agree! I got there in the end lol!x


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi MumtoMiller!
Welcome and congratulations on BFP! Is this your first?x


----------



## Mum2miller

d


----------



## Mum2miller

Doodlepants said:


> Hi MumtoMiller!
> Welcome and congratulations on BFP! Is this your first?x

No this is my second but my Son passed away when he was 2 days old after complications from Vasa Previa. i have a you tube video in my journal explaining it. Much easier than typing it out. Is this your first?


----------



## Genie Doo

Mum2Miller, 

I think Razcox will do it happily. 

Is your c-section determined because you had problems with your bag or the water with your pregnancy?


----------



## Genie Doo

Vasa Previa, I see. I'm sorry for being sooo nosy and to hear what happened and I do wish you all the best for your present pregnancy, really.


----------



## Doodlepants

This is my second. I have a son to be 3 year old daughter.
So sorry to hear about your Son.
Wishing you H+H 9 months and beyond xxx


----------



## Mum2miller

no problems at all i would rather talk about it so every other pregnant woman can be scanned for it its just easier to get all the info on it from my journal. i had a c section with Miller and that was only 5 months ago so while i was advised that i was fine to fall pregnant again after 4 months they still suggest having a c section to decrease the chance of a ruptured uterus plus after losing Miller at 35 weeks i will be a nervous wreck... well the whole pregnancy but especially after 35 weeks, so i have discussed with my OB and she is happy to deliver around 36 weeks and admit me to hospital for monitoring from 30 weeks if i want.


----------



## Genie Doo

I see. With me there is no such reason its just that I was suffering an ugly hernia with my pregnancy which will most probably (95% they say) come back.


----------



## sparky32

Hi mum2miller,

Congratulations on your new pregnancy and i am so sorry to hear of your loss, Miller is just beautiful xx
I too will be getting an earlier than planned c-section as i suffered from placenta previa. Are you going to be under consultant care throughout your pregnancy and constantly monitored? I wish you a very healthy and happy pregnancy and i'm sure Miller is delighted he's about to become a special big brother xxx


----------



## sparky32

double post


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

I have just called the F1 Ward out our hospital and they want me to go in and see them as I have some pains and its causing shortness off breath.

Will update as soon as I know anything

x


----------



## Doodlepants

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have just called the F1 Ward out our hospital and they want me to go in and see them as I have some pains and its causing shortness off breath.
> 
> Will update as soon as I know anything
> 
> x

 Hope everythings ok hun. Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## kanga

Just wanted to dip my toe in and say :hi: everyone

I'm cautiously pregnant, due early July, hope everyone is having a h&h 9m so far x


----------



## sparklexox

Hi girls,


After 5years ttc 2m/c and a round of IVF/ICIS IT'S WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its a Singleton as far as she could see, everything in the right place doing all the right things! Its was amazing cried like a baby at our baby, the little bugger was moving around heaps so funny! 

I feel the luckiest woman in the world. pics to follow ...

xxxxx


----------



## sparky32

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have just called the F1 Ward out our hospital and they want me to go in and see them as I have some pains and its causing shortness off breath.
> 
> Will update as soon as I know anything
> 
> x

:hugs: hope everything goes ok xxx

Kanga - Welcome and congratulations xx A happy and healthy 9 months to you too xx


----------



## butterfly25

Hi everyone! and hello to the newbies I haven't met yet. It's been a few days since I have been on and I haven't caught up on the latest news but I will. 
New for me is that I have told everyone, family that is, that were expecting #3. My kids are really excited. My daughter, who is 7, has to tell everyone she talks to about it. :) I think she is going to have so much fun when the baby finally gets here. 

I have started to get really nauseaous everyday now. Mostly in the morning but it lingers almost all day. I can't really handle milk, it really makes it worse. 
How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## butterfly25

Oh I wanted to ask Raz is you would update the front page, we saw a great heart beat on our scan last thursday. I know your probably busy so anytime you get to that is ok. :)


----------



## sparky32

sparklexox said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> 
> After 5years ttc 2m/c and a round of IVF/ICIS IT'S WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its a Singleton as far as she could see, everything in the right place doing all the right things! Its was amazing cried like a baby at our baby, the little bugger was moving around heaps so funny!
> 
> I feel the luckiest woman in the world. pics to follow ...
> 
> xxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
So happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: Fantastic news, c'mon wheres the picture??? xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Welcome and congratulations Kanga!
CONGRATULATIONS SPARKLE!!!!! Soooooo happy for you, can't wait to see pics!
xxx


----------



## leafygreenmum

Hi! :hi: I would love to join you! Bubba is due on the 22nd, and was conceived following OH's vasectomy reversal in september! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sparky32

leafygreenmum said:


> Hi! :hi: I would love to join you! Bubba is due on the 22nd, and was conceived following OH's vasectomy reversal in september! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance: big congratulations xx


----------



## dan-o

Congrats sparkle, looking forward to your pics!!! xx :yipee:


----------



## Aaisrie

Congrats to the new peeps!


----------



## foxforce

Hi and welcome newbies :hugs: Congrats to you all x

Congrats Sparkle :dance: I was the same I started blubbing too as it makes it all seem so real! Can't wait for next scan! And can't wait to see your pics!

Hope your all well, sorry to you girlies feeling sick, mine is settling at mo, I started back at work today so not as much time to catch up on the thread.

Seems like we got a whole bunch of new peeps here this is going to be the busiest thread going!

Aaisrie - I've got a lil bump forming so wierd as my tummy normally flat, fattest I've been! But loving it :D Think it's mainly bloat of course :winkwink:

Take care all xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I just started crying because Chris [my OH] came in from work [long hard day] after me knocking my buns out all day tidying and he made me a cup of tea, told me to put my feet up and took over for the tidying!! I feel totally spoilt! He's now gone and put the dinner on too!!!! <3


----------



## honeybee28

Genie Doo said:


> Starry Night,
> I can soo understand you that the new little beany cannot make you totally forget your Lil Peas due date - but I'm so sure this time it is gonna be the best pregnancy you have and it will turn all your sadness to happiness!:flower:
> 
> Honeybee,
> 
> always consider what you are wishing for, hun... At 6 weeks I had the same problem - I just didn't feel preggs because of no symptoms. Now I'm visiting the loo approximately 10 times a day and my constant sickness reminds me what a fool I was.:haha:

haha thank you, i probably will regret wishing for it!! At what point did it start for you?xx


----------



## jojosmami

Aaisrie said:


> Poor you DM :[ I hope you feel better soon.
> I'm about to hit the sack ladies - Anyone else getting major baby bloat yet? This is me today at 6 weeks exactly! I got big fast with my DD too but I didn't start to show with her until I was 8w.
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/20101121_10-1.jpg

Wow, I thought I was the only one. THis was me last wk @ 6wks 4 days. I had to go by Materninty Jeans this wkend! Cute bump hunni!


----------



## jojosmami

sparklexox said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> 
> After 5years ttc 2m/c and a round of IVF/ICIS IT'S WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its a Singleton as far as she could see, everything in the right place doing all the right things! Its was amazing cried like a baby at our baby, the little bugger was moving around heaps so funny!
> 
> I feel the luckiest woman in the world. pics to follow ...
> 
> xxxxx

YAY!!!:happydance: I'm so happy for you luv!! COngrats! Can't wait to see the pics to compare with mine!


----------



## Aaisrie

Jojo I was in mine a couple of days ago!!! Normal jeans are OUT lol way too sore when they cut in!!


----------



## jojosmami

This is my 3rd pregnancy so I knew I would probably show soon but I had no idea it would be this soon!


----------



## Aaisrie

Same, this is my 2nd in saying that I was in maternity stuff at 8w with my first!


----------



## sparklexox

Just checking pic come up!

If you look closely you can see the eye socket ;) 

I thought it was a pretty clear pic considering am 7+3

XX


----------



## Doodlepants

sparklexox said:


> Just checking pic come up!
> 
> If you look closely you can see the eye socket ;)
> 
> I thought it was a pretty clear pic considering am 7+3
> 
> XX

Ahh thats lovely hun! Congratulations! So pleased for you xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Sparkle that's amazing! I can totally see the eye socket! wow you must be so pleased :]


----------



## jojosmami

YAY Sparkle!! I'm so happy everything is ok. You have a beautiful baby!!


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi can u add my name please. Im due 17 th July xx


----------



## sparklexox

Thanks girls your comments mean a lot!

Am so so delighted its been a long wait! 

No more fertility clinic am kinda sad they are so lovely and supportive,Seeing GP tomorrow then hopefully m/w next week. 

Hope ever1 is well.xxx


----------



## Britt11

OMG congrats Sparkle!!! So lovely!! I cant believe you got to see him/her move too...wow soo exciting.
I am really looking forward to my 12 scan in December, I guess it will look like a baby then.

Hello to everyone else.
How are you feeling?
I have a heavy head, headachy today... Still no nausea just eating like a little piggy :)
hugs,


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Just got back from A&E and they said everything looks fine.

They did my HCG which came back at 100,000!!! and they also did an internal examination ( :sick: ) 

Oh and they gave me some anti sickness tablets aswell and so far they have worked a treat!

I have a scan on Thursday to make sure everything is ok.

Much Love

x


----------



## jojosmami

YEA!!! So glad to hear that everything is ok SofieKirsten!


----------



## MrsWez

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just got back from A&E and they said everything looks fine.
> 
> They did my HCG which came back at 100,000!!! and they also did an internal examination ( :sick: )
> 
> Oh and they gave me some anti sickness tablets aswell and so far they have worked a treat!
> 
> I have a scan on Thursday to make sure everything is ok.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

That's wonderful news, glad everything is alright.


----------



## MrsWez

sparklexox said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> 
> After 5years ttc 2m/c and a round of IVF/ICIS IT'S WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its a Singleton as far as she could see, everything in the right place doing all the right things! Its was amazing cried like a baby at our baby, the little bugger was moving around heaps so funny!
> 
> I feel the luckiest woman in the world. pics to follow ...
> 
> xxxxx

Huge Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## amand_a

Aaisrie said:


> Yay Amanda!!! lol it's good to know I'm not a weird one :] You can see my maternity jeans rolled down in my pic because my normal ones are cutting into me already. I have stretch marks too but they're white - I only got them the last week I was pregnancy with DD

YAY I figures out how to quote:happydance:

I really didnt expect to get so big so quick!! I'm evoiding my MIL because i think she will only have to take one look at me and know :dohh:

I only got mine in the last month with DD I was so disappointed to because i had been bragging a little about how huge i was with no marks :oops:

With DD it wasn't so much the pants as it was tops. I carried quite high with her so my normal pants with the addition of a hair tie pretty much saw me through. Since her birth however (nasty emergency c under general) I have found jeans pretty uncomfortable anyway.
I did buy a wonderful pair of denim maternity crop pants the other day which have been a blessing but since we are heading into summer i'm hoping i can just get away with a lot of big dresses.


----------



## Starry Night

Sofie, that's wonderful news! Congrats!

AFM, haven't had any bleeding today!! Still feel weird if I sit or stand for too long so still going to ask my doctor to extend my sick leave. Hopefully until the New Year. I want to see my obstetrician before trying to jump into regular, busy life.


----------



## Aaisrie

amand_a said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Yay Amanda!!! lol it's good to know I'm not a weird one :] You can see my maternity jeans rolled down in my pic because my normal ones are cutting into me already. I have stretch marks too but they're white - I only got them the last week I was pregnancy with DD
> 
> YAY I figures out how to quote:happydance:
> 
> I really didnt expect to get so big so quick!! I'm evoiding my MIL because i think she will only have to take one look at me and know :dohh:
> 
> I only got mine in the last month with DD I was so disappointed to because i had been bragging a little about how huge i was with no marks :oops:
> 
> With DD it wasn't so much the pants as it was tops. I carried quite high with her so my normal pants with the addition of a hair tie pretty much saw me through. Since her birth however (nasty emergency c under general) I have found jeans pretty uncomfortable anyway.
> I did buy a wonderful pair of denim maternity crop pants the other day which have been a blessing but since we are heading into summer i'm hoping i can just get away with a lot of big dresses.Click to expand...

Amanda I was the same! I bragged about no SM and then the last week they hit me, fortunately they've all gone silvery now :] I carried really low, everyone thought I was having a boy I was the only one saying girl. This time I think it might be a boy! 

It's major winter here, so it's lots of layers and jumpers... although it needs to be maternity or they stop halfway down my bloat!!! 

My MIL is my best friend so she was with me when I tested so that isn't an issue with me fortunately!


----------



## Aaisrie

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just got back from A&E and they said everything looks fine.
> 
> They did my HCG which came back at 100,000!!! and they also did an internal examination ( :sick: )
> 
> Oh and they gave me some anti sickness tablets aswell and so far they have worked a treat!
> 
> I have a scan on Thursday to make sure everything is ok.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Fantastic news!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

hey all... had my midwife appointment today which took 3 1/2 hours... i got a scan and saw the heartbeat and all is well... i am on time with my dates also and i have another appointment for a midwife and scan at 10 weeks on the 6th dec


----------



## MommyWishes4

Annamumof2 said:


> hey all... had my midwife appointment today which took 3 1/2 hours... i got a scan and saw the heartbeat and all is well... i am on time with my dates also and i have another appointment for a midwife and scan at 10 weeks on the 6th dec
> 
> View attachment 139178

 Beautiful pic! Is that an external or internal scan? I'm trying to figure out how clear mine will be (mine will be an internal)


----------



## Aaisrie

So happy for you Anna!!


----------



## Annamumof2

MommyWishes4 said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> hey all... had my midwife appointment today which took 3 1/2 hours... i got a scan and saw the heartbeat and all is well... i am on time with my dates also and i have another appointment for a midwife and scan at 10 weeks on the 6th dec
> 
> View attachment 139178
> 
> 
> Beautiful pic! Is that an external or internal scan? I'm trying to figure out how clear mine will be (mine will be an internal)Click to expand...

it was on the belly...


----------



## LaLaBelle

Can you add me?? I'm due July 22!!

I'm so excited. Not that excited about being pregnant in the hottest months, though.


----------



## sparky32

Anna - fantastic news and another beautiful picture to cherish xx

Lalabelle - congratulations and welcome xx

I dont think today is gonna be a good day for me i feel awful, i was sick all over myself this morning :-( i just feel very very queasy. I wonder if i'll make it all day at work?

Hope everyone has a better day xxx


----------



## Eliza_V

22nd July going by LMP!


----------



## ess

Think I'm July 27th! Feeling very good today. Bloating has gone- hooray!


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations Sofie and Anna on the good news and the scan!
Welcome to all the new peeps.
AFM- I've had a rough day yesterday and a bad night with my tum, I'm seeing a specialist on friday so I'm hoping he'll help me.
Anyway, because I couldn't sleep last night and was bored I tried to guess what everyone is going to have (some I couldn't so I've done as many as I can remember!):
Razcox-Boy, Foxorce-Girl, Dan-O- Boy, Dragon Mummy- Girl, Rose- Girl, Sofie- Boy, Aaisrie- Boy, Anna- Girl, Jojo- Girl, Sherri- Girl, Sparky- Boy, Sparkle- Girl, Genie Doo- Girl, Bluebear- Boy, Mommywishes- Girl, Pheobe- Girl, MrsWez- Girl, Mrspop- Boy, Fifi- Boy. Me - another girl.
Sorry I didn't do everyone it's hard to remember and hard to guess! 
Anyway, what does everyone think they'll have?!
I can't wait 'till we all find out! I'm also waiting to see who has twins! The odds are surely that someones going to have an announcement soon?!!!
Anyway, I'm going on as usual! Have a good day everyone! xxxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Welcome all newbies! :wave:

My morning sickness seems to have settled at every other morning at the moment, which i just find random!

Midwife appt was good yesterday, shes really nice :) 

Hubby and i eventually decided we are just going to have a dating scan at 12 weeks, although she did say there is still time to change our minds. We have talked alot about the NT scan and decided that we wouldnt do anything if the outcome was high risk, therefore we would just be putting ourselves through unnecessary worry. 
Cant believe will only see bubba at 12 weeks then 20 weeks :shrug: think we might pay to have another one done at some point after new year :blush:

Congrats to everyone who's had scan, piccys are amazing!!

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Doodlepants.....everyone around me has predicted me a girl, hubby is convinced! I cant wait to find out!!!


----------



## babydreams06

Hi can you add me in? I am due July 25th :) congratualtions to all the ladies here for their BFPs!

Happy and healthy 9 months to all!


----------



## Barbles

oof haven't been on this thread for a day or two.

Hope everyone is well?

AFM- I am feeling suprisingly well so here comes the paranoia of why am I not feeling rough and sick etc....
Having a few twinges down below and by the time the evening come I am having slightly achey hips.
Im so excited today about the whole thing but I have also got into the 'OMG Im having another baby' worry!! I know I will cope fine but arg!! :hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

Blue_bear said:


> Doodlepants.....everyone around me has predicted me a girl, hubby is convinced! I cant wait to find out!!!

 How exciting! I'm usually really wrong at guessing baby gender lol- before my scan with Holly I thought I was having twin boys lol! 
Do you have a preference? x


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Congratulations Sofie and Anna on the good news and the scan!
> Welcome to all the new peeps.
> AFM- I've had a rough day yesterday and a bad night with my tum, I'm seeing a specialist on friday so I'm hoping he'll help me.
> Anyway, because I couldn't sleep last night and was bored I tried to guess what everyone is going to have (some I couldn't so I've done as many as I can remember!):
> Razcox-Boy, Foxorce-Girl, Dan-O- Boy, Dragon Mummy- Girl, Rose- Girl, Sofie- Boy, Aaisrie- Boy, Anna- Girl, Jojo- Girl, Sherri- Girl, Sparky- Boy, Sparkle- Girl, Genie Doo- Girl, Bluebear- Boy, Mommywishes- Girl, Pheobe- Girl, MrsWez- Girl, Mrspop- Boy, Fifi- Boy. Me - another girl.
> Sorry I didn't do everyone it's hard to remember and hard to guess!
> Anyway, what does everyone think they'll have?!
> I can't wait 'till we all find out! I'm also waiting to see who has twins! The odds are surely that someones going to have an announcement soon?!!!
> Anyway, I'm going on as usual! Have a good day everyone! xxxx

Lol all the Chinese gender chats i've done say boy for me but we will all know in time, thanks though Hun how do you think it's a girl?


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodlepants said:


> Congratulations Sofie and Anna on the good news and the scan!
> Welcome to all the new peeps.
> AFM- I've had a rough day yesterday and a bad night with my tum, I'm seeing a specialist on friday so I'm hoping he'll help me.
> Anyway, because I couldn't sleep last night and was bored I tried to guess what everyone is going to have (some I couldn't so I've done as many as I can remember!):
> Razcox-Boy, Foxorce-Girl, Dan-O- Boy, Dragon Mummy- Girl, Rose- Girl, Sofie- Boy, Aaisrie- Boy, Anna- Girl, Jojo- Girl, Sherri- Girl, Sparky- Boy, Sparkle- Girl, Genie Doo- Girl, Bluebear- Boy, Mommywishes- Girl, Pheobe- Girl, MrsWez- Girl, Mrspop- Boy, Fifi- Boy. Me - another girl.
> Sorry I didn't do everyone it's hard to remember and hard to guess!
> Anyway, what does everyone think they'll have?!
> I can't wait 'till we all find out! I'm also waiting to see who has twins! The odds are surely that someones going to have an announcement soon?!!!
> Anyway, I'm going on as usual! Have a good day everyone! xxxx

Doodle that is so sweet!! I've been getting boy vibes since I found out. I would like a boy just because I already have a girl but really I don't care as long as it's a keeper!!

Was [and am] feeling a little sicky this morning but it's not even bad enough to stop me getting anything done... just an "in the back of my mind niggle" type sicky. The backache I've been getting has been bad though. It's interesting my symptoms have been totally different from what I had with my DD :]

How is everyone today? I suppose most of you are still in bed!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Annamumof2 said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Sofie and Anna on the good news and the scan!
> Welcome to all the new peeps.
> AFM- I've had a rough day yesterday and a bad night with my tum, I'm seeing a specialist on friday so I'm hoping he'll help me.
> Anyway, because I couldn't sleep last night and was bored I tried to guess what everyone is going to have (some I couldn't so I've done as many as I can remember!):
> Razcox-Boy, Foxorce-Girl, Dan-O- Boy, Dragon Mummy- Girl, Rose- Girl, Sofie- Boy, Aaisrie- Boy, Anna- Girl, Jojo- Girl, Sherri- Girl, Sparky- Boy, Sparkle- Girl, Genie Doo- Girl, Bluebear- Boy, Mommywishes- Girl, Pheobe- Girl, MrsWez- Girl, Mrspop- Boy, Fifi- Boy. Me - another girl.
> Sorry I didn't do everyone it's hard to remember and hard to guess!
> Anyway, what does everyone think they'll have?!
> I can't wait 'till we all find out! I'm also waiting to see who has twins! The odds are surely that someones going to have an announcement soon?!!!
> Anyway, I'm going on as usual! Have a good day everyone! xxxx
> 
> Lol all the Chinese gender chats i've done say boy for me but we will all know in time, thanks though Hun how do you think it's a girl?Click to expand...

Hey Hun!

I am absolutley positive I am having a girl lol but DH thinks boy so lets hope your prediction is right for him :)

x


----------



## Worriedk

Hope you are all well. I have my second scan this afternoon to make sure baby is growing etc. So worried as I am 7+4 weeks with no symptoms. Now scan last week should heartbeat but I still can't help but worry.
Just hoping it all goes well! Does anyone know if they will be able to do an abdo scan by now? Last week was internal as they couldn't see much but I started spotting after so really don't want another!!
Hope you all have good day!


----------



## Worriedk

Hi aaisire, hope you don't mind me asking but what part of n Ireland r u from? Just wondering but u don't have to say! I'm from Belfast! Hope u r well. X


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh it's no problem! I'm in Ballygowan. I used to live in Belfast - you should come on one of the NI meets, great fun!! What hospital are you going to? I'm using the Ulster which is where I had my DD :]


----------



## Aaisrie

Here's the link for the NI group Northern Ireland Crew


----------



## Worriedk

thank you so much! How scary! I'm at ulster too. That's where I'm heading later to early pregnancy clinic! Parents r from gilnahirk so not that far away! Thanks for link, x


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh cool!! I wish the EPU would ring me... I was referred for an early scan and told they would ring and have heard NOTHING... When are you due?


----------



## Worriedk

I must admit they were quite quick at getting back to me. My dr faxed a referral but it went to main maternity then they posted out a wee appoint card. Keep on top of them. I'm due around 7th July I think. Mite find out more today if it goes well. Hope u hear very soon! x


----------



## Aaisrie

Ah right you're a few weeks ahead of me then. I'm not due until July 17th. I just thought the scan might have been sooner considering the early losses... I am freaking out waiting!!


----------



## Worriedk

my first scan was booked for last Tuesday! But I only heard on the Thursday before that. It didn't give much notice. Have u phoned to make sure they received referral? I phoned then I heard 2 days later, lol. Always the way! Trynot freak out. I am the same! It's so hard waiting!


----------



## Aaisrie

The fax was sent on Friday and today is Tuesday so I was trying to be good and NOT ring LOL I have been getting right side cramping which is getting more persistent and worse which is beginning to worry me... I'm trying really hard to believe it's just normal pregnancy pains but with losses [as you know, I saw your title about being an angel mummy] everything feels like something BAD :S


----------



## Worriedk

It's so hard isn't it? I never realized how hard pregnancy was until it happened. It's crazy but I just hope it will be worth it!! I think when baby is born the worrying we have now just changes to a total different type of worry! Really hope you hear soon. Keep me posted! X


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, hope you're all ok? 

I had my MW appt on Friday which went fine - just got to wait for a letter confirming the date of the 12 week scan eek :thumbup:

Congrats to the newbies - sooooo many July babies!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL I'm actually calm with my DD.. one of my good friends [he has no kids yet] told me off for letting her pick food up she dropped on the floor to eat! I'm like okay, she's now 20mo old and has NEVER been ill, ever! Obviously I can't be doing that much wrong! Not even a cold :]


----------



## DragonMummy

Aaisrie I don't think they will scan until you are at least 7 weeks. They can also be rather mercinary re previous MC's - the theory being if you MC a scan won't tell you anything anyway and won't prevent one from happening. Suspect they underestimate the reassurance of seeing little bean on screen!!

AFM - omg am sooo sick at the moment. Spent 20 minutes heaving in the bathroom this morning but with nothing in my stomach to actually throw up. Not fun.... I was never this sick with H so theory goes i'm Team Pink but time will tell!


----------



## Aaisrie

I know DM I think some of them really don't get the "emotional" side of it either. I've had some harsh reactions in the past year. I think seeing the HB will make the world of difference to me. I know it can't stop a MC or undo anything that's going to happen but at the same time I would be less worried... at the moment I don't even know if there's anything IN THERE!!!
I had horrendous MS with my DD and have had none this time, the slight nausea which is hardly noticable! I could barely stand with her! Maybe it's a girl thing!! I really hope this one is a boy :]


----------



## Doodlepants

Sorry to hear you're so sick DM! I'm about to see i I can keep some lunch down...
I have no idea how I guessed boys or girls, it was just for fun really.... I'll probably be wrong on every account lol! xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Aaisrie I had almost nothing with my DS - didn't even know I was preg til gone 7 weeks!


----------



## Aaisrie

DM I had a few RLP and constipation, that was IT until I got my BFP @ 20dpo [I didn't even test before that because I didn't think I was] then I got backache which gets worse as the day goes on! I'm really hoping the difference [or lack!] of symptoms means it's a boy but I know every pregnancy is different and so it could be another girl! I had an abundance of symptoms with my DD, horrendous sickness, fatigue that would knock me out, dizziness constantly, waking through the night to pee, headaches to kill... you name it.. I had it!! It's kinda weird not having symptoms with this one :s


----------



## Tor81

Hi all, I'm back from Rome. :)

Hope you've all had a good few days. I've been feeling pretty sick the whole time we've been away, but it's better when I can keep busy or am eating - so have eaten a LOT of pizza & pasta!!

Also been sleeping loads, and I've got the day off work to recover today. Got back after 1am last night & poor DH was up before 7am to go to work, whereas I slept til almost 10am & have been watching TV all morning - bliss! 

Need to pop out to Tesco & going to get a Subway for lunch - anybody got any recommendations? Will then catch up on all the posts I've missed to see what you've all been up to.

xx


----------



## Tor81

Aaisrie said:


> Hi girls, can I gatecrash? Just got my bfp yesterday and due July 17th :]

Hi Aaisrie, congratulations. :happydance:

Can't believe how pregnant you look at 6 weeks, I'm at 7 weeks now & although I've lost my flat stomach, I just look bloated now!

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Well it's my 2nd and I'm narrow framed. Even with my first I started showing properly by 8w - I carry all out front!
Welcome back Tor, hope you feel better soon! I can't lie in until 10 because my little one normally gets me up at 9:30! :]


----------



## Blue_bear

Doodle - I would love a girl but really just happy with a healthy sticky one!

They do say the sickness early on means a girl, but thats an old wives tale i guess. Although throughout my friends and sisters this theory seems to have been proven so far.
Having said that, the other wives tale is that girls crave sweets and boys savoury, and ive been verging on savoury most of the time.

Am just trying to stomach lunch myself, then i think its nap time!
Anyone got any cravings yet? I have got a bit of a thing for fruity ice lollies, like the cheap and cheerful rocket lollies etc!! (my first sweet craving :) lol.)


----------



## DragonMummy

That one's cobblers as well Blue bear! When I was carrying my son it was lucozade and mars bars :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea with my daughter it was steak and cabbage! This time mashed potato and gravy. Actually I've REALLY gone off sweet things. I used to take lucozade and a gingernut before I got out of bed to kill my MS [it really helped!] where this time the thought of those or anything sweet makes me feel ill! I want SAVOURY!


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah I'm all savoury. Plus Starburst.....


----------



## Aaisrie

I felt that overactive-saliva-puking sensation when I read the SB word at the end LOL SAVOURY all the way!! I can't even think of sweet stuff!! A yoghurt is the sweetest I can handle right now!!


----------



## DragonMummy

urgh no - can't touch milky things.....


----------



## Aaisrie

I love milky things! I'm drinking milky tea :]


----------



## DragonMummy

:sick:

Mine is builder's brew with hardly any milk. OMG the thought of milky tea..... Am at work and my desk is miles from the loo. Am in 9's as well at the moment so hoping the MS stays away :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Hahahah DM Don't get me wrong, I don't like WEAK tea, I like strong tea with plenty of milk!! I hate when I say milky and people dip the teabag and it's like dishwater!


----------



## Tor81

I'm with you Aaisrie, a strong brew but with a decent amount of milk! Hhmmm, I'm going to make a cup now.

After reading that ginger is meant to help MS I've just been to Tesco & bought 2 Jamaican Cakes (BOGOF not just greedy), Ginger & Lemon teabags & Fox's Ginger Crunch biscuits! Oh, and some Jacobs cream crackers cos I heard they're good too.

Went for a Steak & Cheese Subway, it was yummy! :)


----------



## jojosmami

I've been craving Chocolate but everytime I have it I get :sick: I've been craving bread and anything on it,in it, made from it or with it! The big things are pizza and sandwiches like from Subway or my local pizza shop with lots of onions and vinegar. I can't even think about a proper dinner like meat/potatoes,chicken, anything that I have to cook!


----------



## Delish

I think I've been missed off the front page, could I be added for 22nd please? x

Hugs to you ladies suffering with the ms, I had it so bad last time, hope I escape this time but doubt I can be that lucky! xx


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, how are you?
I have been reading the posts on gender related illness. I too have heard minimal symptoms tend to be a boy....but of course its all wives tales really.
I am 9 weeks in 2 days and I still dont have nausea really...lol, I know some of you are probably like no fair...I had a headache and heavy head feeling yesterday and dizziness but now this morning I feel great.
I too am wondering if I am having a boy- we should post our results as we start to find out the gender (if you find out early).

:hugs:


----------



## Tor81

Ok, I've caught up on all the posts I missed (while catching up with I'm a Celebrity Get Me Out of Here!)...

Big Hellos & Congratulations to Claire, Honeybee, Curlew, Jennybean, Delish, LibraMariah, Mum2miller, kanga, leafygreenmum, aquarius24, lalabelle & babydreams06. :hi: and sorry if I missed anyone.

And congratulations to everyone who's heard heartbeats & seen scans, Foxforce, Rose_W, Jojo, Butterfly, Sparkle, Annamumof2 & Genie Doo :dance:

LauraLou - so sorry to hear about your loss, hope to see you back in 1st Tri very soon. :hugs:

Sparky - hope you're feeling better this afternoon, sounds like your morning got off to a bad start.

Worriedk - hope your scan goes ok this afternoon, let us know when you're back.

MrsPOP - sorry to hear about your first vomit, hope it was the first & last. Sometimes I think just throwing up would actually make me feel so much better but I know it wouldnt really alleviate the nausea so I'm hoping to stay vomit free!

Seems like most of are feeling quite sicky but got to remember that its better to feel poorly & be pregnant, than not be poorly & not be pregnant. :winkwink:

Annamumof2 - hope your kids are feeling better, must be tough having you all feeling under the weather and you having to hold it together.

Sherri - my skin isn't great either, I was really hoping pregnancy hormones would give me skin like a baby, not I guess there's still time yet!!

MommyWishes4 - funny that McDonalds is your cure! I'm not usually a fan & only go when DH drags me but I had huge craving for a cheeseburger at the weekend and when I got one it was amazing, so strange! And DH didn't even want anything, he finds it hilarious & is going to start telling everyone that I dragged him there but I can't even defend myself because we're not telling people I'm pregnant for another 5 weeks, so mean!

DragonMummy - sorry to hear you had a rough weekend.

Sofiekirsten - glad everything is well after your trip to the hospital.

I can't really join in the pram debate I'm afraid as I don't want to start looking at any baby goods until after 12 weeks, which conveniently will be the January sales! I also won £400 of vouchers for being a "Star Employee" last year which I have been saving, but they expire in March so will look forward to spending them on baby things! Great that everyone is starting to find bargains on EBay though.:thumbup:

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

I was going to mention about skin....my face seems to have exploded, not cool!!


----------



## jojosmami

Blue Bear, my face has NEVER been this bad. Its so embarrassing! I'm 26 yrs. old and look like I'm going thru puberty! 

My MS is back !!! Well, it started yesterday as all day and night sickness and now seems to be getting worse as the day goes on. I think its because I took my prenatal this morning. I didnt take it last night because so sick and wanted to make sure I got it in. Well, lets see how long it stays in!:sick:


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh thank god im not the only spotty one, im covered in spots at the mo.


----------



## MommyWishes4

Aaisrie said:


> I felt that overactive-saliva-puking sensation when I read the SB word at the end LOL SAVOURY all the way!! I can't even think of sweet stuff!! A yoghurt is the sweetest I can handle right now!!

 Ugh, I can't even handle yogurt right now! I bought a bunch to eat twice a day for the probiotics, but I can't handle it. I usually can eat one bite and then I feel queezy!



Tor81 said:


> MommyWishes4 - funny that McDonalds is your cure! I'm not usually a fan & only go when DH drags me but I had huge craving for a cheeseburger at the weekend and when I got one it was amazing, so strange! And DH didn't even want anything, he finds it hilarious & is going to start telling everyone that I dragged him there but I can't even defend myself because we're not telling people I'm pregnant for another 5 weeks, so mean!
> 
> xx

 I think it's funny too! I worked at McDonalds at the beginning of this year and last year, and since then I've been pretty turned off of the food. But now I crave fish sandwiches and those streak breakfast sandwiches. Mmm. 

Yesterday I was SO sick. DH made bacon and the smell stayed all day and night. I couldn't go to the kitchen without throwing up (3 times) and just going to the second floor to go to the bathroom (every five minutes) led me to dry heaving. I'm so thankful we have a living room in the attic where we hang out - most of the kitchen smells can't get up this high! I hate feeling so sick! I really, really can't wait until this sick stuff is all over. :sick:

Also, everyone who's breaking out - I can relate. Right before I have to go to a big Thanksgiving dinner, I break out all over. Ugh, I hate how I look! And my hair gets both greasy and super dry at the same time even right after washing it! I don't know what to do for it...I'm definitely not one of these pregnant people that glow and have thick, beautiful hair. :growlmad:


----------



## Annamumof2

My morning sickness seems to come and go at the moment, I didn't have this with jay and Skye so I am surpriced I have it with this one, my cravings have gone to and boobs not hurting alot eather... Is this a sign of them wearing off?


----------



## Britt11

Anna, we are about the same ways along and my boobs have not hurt for the past couple days as well....must be a normal thing


----------



## freckles09

My nausea seems to have worn off a lot too. Didn't have it that bad anyway really - had some at about weeks 6 and 7 but wasn't sick. Have been craving savoury too so the myths are pointing towards me having a boy! Plus the chinese calendar said boy and i also had a dream i had a boy when we first found out we were pregnant!


----------



## MrsWez

Doodlepants said:


> Congratulations Sofie and Anna on the good news and the scan!
> Welcome to all the new peeps.
> AFM- I've had a rough day yesterday and a bad night with my tum, I'm seeing a specialist on friday so I'm hoping he'll help me.
> Anyway, because I couldn't sleep last night and was bored I tried to guess what everyone is going to have (some I couldn't so I've done as many as I can remember!):
> Razcox-Boy, Foxorce-Girl, Dan-O- Boy, Dragon Mummy- Girl, Rose- Girl, Sofie- Boy, Aaisrie- Boy, Anna- Girl, Jojo- Girl, Sherri- Girl, Sparky- Boy, Sparkle- Girl, Genie Doo- Girl, Bluebear- Boy, Mommywishes- Girl, Pheobe- Girl, MrsWez- Girl, Mrspop- Boy, Fifi- Boy. Me - another girl.
> Sorry I didn't do everyone it's hard to remember and hard to guess!
> Anyway, what does everyone think they'll have?!
> I can't wait 'till we all find out! I'm also waiting to see who has twins! The odds are surely that someones going to have an announcement soon?!!!
> Anyway, I'm going on as usual! Have a good day everyone! xxxx

I'd love a girl, DH wants a boy because we have 4 nieces. But as long as the baby's healthy, I'd love either. Chinese predictor says boy, so we'll see.


----------



## MommyWishes4

Ugh, I'm so jealous of everyone! My sickness isn't going away at all - in fact, it may still be getting worse day by day!

And my boobs are still terribly painful - they've grown SO much though in such a short time that I can't blame them. They just always have to be in a bra or they pull something that hurts like crazy!



Doodlepants said:


> Mommywishes- Girl,

 Funny you should say that - I have NO one who thinks it's going to be a boy! Every single person who's said anything about the baby has guessed girl so far! In every dream I had last night, I was toting around a little baby girl...so maybe something in me is also beginning to believe it's a girl?


----------



## MrsWez

My MS is awful, I only get sick a few times a day but I feel really nauseous all day long. Like a bad hangover. And my boobs are killing me, I can't sleep on my side cause it hurts too bad. And pregnancy insomnia is not fun either.


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Good morning ladies, can I join this wonderful thread? I'm due July 16th:baby:


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ Congrats and welcome!!



Tor81 said:


> I'm with you Aaisrie, a strong brew but with a decent amount of milk! Hhmmm, I'm going to make a cup now.
> 
> After reading that ginger is meant to help MS I've just been to Tesco & bought 2 Jamaican Cakes (BOGOF not just greedy), Ginger & Lemon teabags & Fox's Ginger Crunch biscuits! Oh, and some Jacobs cream crackers cos I heard they're good too.
> 
> Went for a Steak & Cheese Subway, it was yummy! :)

Mmmm subway!! I ate gingernuts before I even could get out of bed with my DD!! Those and lucozade - I was given an interesting article to read when I was preg with DD about how morning sickness is actually to do with lack of sugar and although sugary things make you THINK you'll feel more ill they normally help. The lucozade [just a couple of mouthfuls] did wonders for me!


----------



## honeybee28

hello :)

i hope all the sicky girls feel better soon. other than a cold, and being tired, i feel absolutely fine. other than sore boobs, i feel totally normal for this time of the year!! I know i should feel lucky etc, but i just feel a little worried! Really hope everything's ok with my noodle.

hope you're all having a fab day. its so cold here!!xx


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ I'm pretty much the same although I've some bad right sided cramping. And mine's a Noodle too!! HAHAH


----------



## honeybee28

and we've been knocked up for practically the same time! im glad im not the only one that isnt vomming.
why is yours a noodle?! Mines a thai noodle coz we got knocked up on holiday in thailand!
xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Heheh my bump buddy named it!! My first was Bubbles and this is Noodle! I had horrendous MS with my DD but nothing with this one, just a bit of backache in the evenings but if I didn't know I was preg I certainly would have anything to think I was!!


----------



## honeybee28

awww cute.
so maybe the old wivestale is true, and you and i are having boys?! 
My hubs has 3 brothers and no sisters, and one of his brothers has had 2 kids, both boys, so im pretty convinced we'll have a boy too!

xx


----------



## honeybee28

in fact, does anyone know of anyone that has NOT had MS and gone on to have a girl!?xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Sorry I've been awol. Had scan today, EDD is now 16th July, measuring 6+3, saw little heart beat. Was lovely! First time we've got to this stage! 

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5290/5200758339_063abe55df.jpg

had sad news too though about a friend who's had a mmc. So sad for her.


----------



## Sherri81

I am still only getting nausea on and off, and it isn't too terrible really. Hopefully it is just because I am still so early. I was feeling pretty crappy this morning, so I popped a Diclectin, and now I feel great!! They usually only clear minor nausea right up. When I took them while I pregnant with Devon, they didn't clear my nausea right up, just relieved it a bit. But then again, I had nausea with her until 18 or 19 weeks. But it came and went too, and I remember that worried me a lot. Sometimes I would go 2 days with nothing, and then all of a sudden I would get nausea sort of bad. I'm not a thrower upper though. I don't think I've actually vomited in about 4, maybe 5 years. Even when I get a flu I don't vomit usually. So this is probably why I don't vomit from morning sickness either.

Can I please trade spots with someone who is closing in on 9 weeks... Please?? I just wish I was so much farther along and knew things were going to work out good...

Lets see, craving right now... I like bread, and I am loving pita crisps dipped in tzatziki sauce. So what does that mean?? Carbs and yogurt with spinach...

With Greg I was all about the McDonalds cheeseburger. I could eat that for breakfast lunch and dinner. And it had to be McDonalds, not Dairy Queen or A&W. They just seemed like the best thing ever invented. I also had spotty skin with him (or was it the McDonalds all the time), and my nausea wasn't severe; just in the evenings, and really mild, lasting from about 6-10 weeks. My boobs grew massive with him too.

With Devon, I had nausea off and on for weeks on end, but no throwing up. My skin was absolute perfection, not even kidding, lol. I didn't even have to wear makeup if I didn't want to. I noticed I was craving fruits more, cakes, pastries etc. I carried her really low, which is why people thought she was a boy. Lots of heartburn, insomnia. But nothing was ever so bad really. There was always just enough going on to let me know things were going okay, but never enough symptoms to sideline me, except for maybe a day or 2 in between 8-9 weeks. Oh, and the hair on my legs grew really slowly, and my boobs didn't really grow at all. Chines gender charts predicted a boy for me though :roll:

So what will it be this time.... skin has been spotty but is clearing up, hair on legs is growing slower, craving pastries and cakes and tzatziki, boobs haven't really grown much and they don't hurt, having mild nausea off and on, heartburn a bit... So what is it?? Honestly, I am hoping for a girl, simply because my Dr thinks I have problems carrying boys, since I had bleeding off and on with Greg and also with another little boy who I lost at 13 weeks, but with Devon, there wasn't really any bleeding concerns.


----------



## MommyWishes4

I tend to think that there is some truth to the old wives tales...or at least ones that aren't too crazy. I can't imagine that everything they say and turns out to be true over and over is just a coincidence. If the sickness is true though, I am definitely having a girl!


----------



## Aaisrie

fifi-folle said:


> Sorry I've been awol. Had scan today, EDD is now 16th July, measuring 6+3, saw little heart beat. Was lovely! First time we've got to this stage!
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5290/5200758339_063abe55df.jpg
> 
> had sad news too though about a friend who's had a mmc. So sad for her.

Fantastic fifi!!!! Sad about your friend :[


----------



## honeybee28

yey fifi, congrats!
im sorry about your friend, that sucks, what a nightmare, my worst nightmare.
can i be blonde and ask what mmc stands for? I guess it's miscarriage, but what's the first m for?
xx


----------



## Aaisrie

missed mc basically when a miscarriage is missed in a scan but it's used more for when someone doesn't know they mc and they don't find out until the scan if that makes sense!


----------



## foxforce

Hi all 

Took some reading to catch up! *phew* 

Congrats on the scans Fifi & Anna Great news :hugs:

Many congrats to the new people and welcome :wave:

Doodle - I hope your prediction is right I would slightly prefer a girl but would be very happy if I get a healthy bubs :D Chinese genders say girl too 

Raz - where r u hun? strange not seeing any posts from you, hope your ok :flower: Prob just busy :D

AFM - after first day back at work, was shattered by 2pm and starting to feel crappy, got home and had terrible headache so I had a early night.
Same time today felt awful again! but managing with the nausea by eating little and often.
So sorry for you guys puking :hugs: it must be awful I'm so glad my nausea is settling down now.
Nothing I'm craving for just yet just avoid some foods as can't face them.

Woo I'm 9 weeks tomorrow :happydance: 
I have booked a private scan for when I'm 11 and half weeks today £50 so not too bad.

Hope everyone is doing ok :flower:


----------



## honeybee28

£50 that's a bargain, im having one at 9 weeks and it's costing £99!!

oh god, a missed misscarriage, that totally sucks. It's bloody scary this ttc/pregnancy stuff isnt it.

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Very scary.. I'm totally stressing about the right sided cramps I'm getting... really hope it's not gonna be mc


----------



## honeybee28

really hope it's not hun, did you have cramps like this with bubbles can you remember?xx


----------



## Tor81

Congratulations on the great scan fifi, but sorry to hear about your friend.

All this talk about old wives tales predicting the gender is intriguing me, going to google it...

xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve decieded to get a whole scan package so lots of scans to keep me occupied.


----------



## Aaisrie

Not that I can remember... I've had some round ligament pain too and I KNOW it's not that I think that's why I'm a little worried. If it was just RLP then I'd chill.


----------



## honeybee28

hmmmmm how would you rate the pain on a scale or 1-10? im sure it's fine, but maybe worth giving your doc a call or something?

a scan package?! oooh ive never heard such a thing. i'd like one. I cant wait for my scan, i think seeing everything is ok will put my mind at rest. until then, im just going to worry non stop lol.

xxx


----------



## foxforce

honeybee28 said:


> £50 that's a bargain, im having one at 9 weeks and it's costing £99!!
> 
> oh god, a missed misscarriage, that totally sucks. It's bloody scary this ttc/pregnancy stuff isnt it.
> 
> xxx

Yes its not as cheap as Raz got hers but I'm not complaining :D I just had a search around different scanning places and check their rates

Aaisrie - fx'd crossed for you hun that everything is absolutely fine :hugs: I know it is worrying all the same, just take it really easy :flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

Not sure if it helps, but my midwife said if you have any pain, try 2 paracetamol and rest for an hour, if it doesnt impove or gets worse then its def worth getting checked for peace of mind if nothing else. xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls it's been getting worse and more persistent the last couple of days I was thinking tomorrow I might phone my old MW [I'm gonna get referred to her this time too] and ask her advice because she knows me and she's amazing


----------



## foxforce

topazicatzbet said:


> i ve decieded to get a whole scan package so lots of scans to keep me occupied.

I looked at that package I think you must have gone for... how much discount did they give you ? 
They knocked off a fiver for the dating scan I got as only do discount on packages.
I could have been tempted into the Stardust special if I was 24 weeks + was a great bargain I thought £110 for the 3d/4d babay bonding (45 mins) with colour and black and white pics and 45 min dvd then a baby photoshoot with photo worth £125!


----------



## Tor81

This is what I've found so far, sorry if you all knew these already..

If you are carrying your baby low, it is predicted that your baby's gender will be male. If you are carrying high, then, it is predicted that your baby's gender will be female. 

Craving chocolate or other sweets during pregnancy would mean that you are going to have a boy, whereas if you crave sour things like lemons your will have a boy. 

If your husband gains weight, you will be having a girl. If he doesn't gain weight, you'll be having a boy.

It was thought that a heart rate on the higher end meant a girl, and at the lower end it meant a boy. 

Some say that the shape and fullness of your face during pregnancy can indicate your baby's sex. If your face is round and rosy you are having a girl.

If your right breast is larger than your left, you're having a boy! A larger left breast indicates a girl.

Hold a pendant over your hand. If the necklace swings back and forth, you're having a boy. If it is more of a circular motion, then it's a girl. This can also be done by suspending a ring on a string above your belly.

Some believe that getting acne during your pregnancy indicates you're carrying a girl. 

Pick up a key. If you've picked it up by the thinner end, you're having a girl. Picking it up by the bottom, rounder part means a boy is on the way.

In a study that asked women with no previous knowledge about their baby's sex, the moms-to-be correctly guessed the sex of their baby 71% of the time.


----------



## topazicatzbet

honeybee28 said:


> hmmmmm how would you rate the pain on a scale or 1-10? im sure it's fine, but maybe worth giving your doc a call or something?
> 
> a scan package?! oooh ive never heard such a thing. i'd like one. I cant wait for my scan, i think seeing everything is ok will put my mind at rest. until then, im just going to worry non stop lol.
> 
> xxx

its a bargin, i get

dating scan 8-12 weeks
sexing scan 16+ weeks
3d/4d scan 26+ weeks
positioning scan and estimated weight 36 weeks

and then a photo shoot and pics once baby is born

all for £250


----------



## topazicatzbet

foxforce said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> i ve decieded to get a whole scan package so lots of scans to keep me occupied.
> 
> I looked at that package I think you must have gone for... how much discount did they give you ?
> They knocked off a fiver for the dating scan I got as only do discount on packages.
> I could have been tempted into the Stardust special if I was 24 weeks + was a great bargain I thought £110 for the 3d/4d babay bonding (45 mins) with colour and black and white pics and 45 min dvd then a baby photoshoot with photo worth £125!Click to expand...


it said you couldnt use any other offers with the package so didnt get the nhs discount


----------



## MommyWishes4

Tor81 said:


> In a study that asked women with no previous knowledge about their baby's sex, the moms-to-be correctly guessed the sex of their baby 71% of the time.

 Hmm...that's interesting. Though I suppose not too surprising. Most women I know correctly guessed the gender of most of their children, if not all.


----------



## MommyWishes4

Wow, I've been awake for hours and JUST realized....my ultrasound is tomorrow!! 

I can't wait to see that everything is normal and okay. Really excited!


----------



## foxforce

topazicatzbet said:


> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> i ve decieded to get a whole scan package so lots of scans to keep me occupied.
> 
> I looked at that package I think you must have gone for... how much discount did they give you ?
> They knocked off a fiver for the dating scan I got as only do discount on packages.
> I could have been tempted into the Stardust special if I was 24 weeks + was a great bargain I thought £110 for the 3d/4d babay bonding (45 mins) with colour and black and white pics and 45 min dvd then a baby photoshoot with photo worth £125!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it said you couldnt use any other offers with the package so didnt get the nhs discountClick to expand...

Oh :roll: that's a shame, was that just on that package? As the lady said to me only offered discount on packages?!? :wacko:

I was grateful for the £5 lol it all helps :thumbup:


----------



## foxforce

Good luck for the scan Mommywishes, can't wait to see your pic, should be a decent one as you'll be nearly week after I had mine last week :cloud9:


----------



## topazicatzbet

foxforce said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> i ve decieded to get a whole scan package so lots of scans to keep me occupied.
> 
> I looked at that package I think you must have gone for... how much discount did they give you ?
> They knocked off a fiver for the dating scan I got as only do discount on packages.
> I could have been tempted into the Stardust special if I was 24 weeks + was a great bargain I thought £110 for the 3d/4d babay bonding (45 mins) with colour and black and white pics and 45 min dvd then a baby photoshoot with photo worth £125!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it said you couldnt use any other offers with the package so didnt get the nhs discountClick to expand...
> 
> Oh :roll: that's a shame, was that just on that package? As the lady said to me only offered discount on packages?!? :wacko:
> 
> I was grateful for the £5 lol it all helps :thumbup:Click to expand...

yeah think its cos it is all ready a special offer, should normally be £400


----------



## samzi

2 weeks today till my private scan. SO excited :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Tor81 said:


> This is what I've found so far, sorry if you all knew these already..
> 
> If you are carrying your baby low, it is predicted that your baby's gender will be male. If you are carrying high, then, it is predicted that your baby's gender will be female.
> 
> Craving chocolate or other sweets during pregnancy would mean that you are going to have a boy, whereas if you crave sour things like lemons your will have a boy.
> 
> If your husband gains weight, you will be having a girl. If he doesn't gain weight, you'll be having a boy.
> 
> It was thought that a heart rate on the higher end meant a girl, and at the lower end it meant a boy.
> 
> Some say that the shape and fullness of your face during pregnancy can indicate your baby's sex. If your face is round and rosy you are having a girl.
> 
> If your right breast is larger than your left, you're having a boy! A larger left breast indicates a girl.
> 
> Hold a pendant over your hand. If the necklace swings back and forth, you're having a boy. If it is more of a circular motion, then it's a girl. This can also be done by suspending a ring on a string above your belly.
> 
> Some believe that getting acne during your pregnancy indicates you're carrying a girl.
> 
> Pick up a key. If you've picked it up by the thinner end, you're having a girl. Picking it up by the bottom, rounder part means a boy is on the way.
> 
> In a study that asked women with no previous knowledge about their baby's sex, the moms-to-be correctly guessed the sex of their baby 71% of the time.

With my DD I carried low, I had no spots, I craved savory, and according to the MW my shape was a "boys" shape... I had a girl LOL


----------



## honeybee28

wow topaz that's amazing, who was that with?xx


----------



## MommyWishes4

foxforce said:


> Good luck for the scan Mommywishes, can't wait to see your pic, should be a decent one as you'll be nearly week after I had mine last week :cloud9:

 Thank you! I'm super excited for the pictures and hearing the heartbeat. It's the first time in my life I'll be grateful for an internal scan if it means a clearer picture of baby! I can't wait to see our little one! :dance: DH even took off of work to go with me to see baby, which makes it even more special for me!


----------



## topazicatzbet

honeybee28 said:


> wow topaz that's amazing, who was that with?xx

a scan place called meet your baby in leeds


----------



## fifi-folle

honeybee28 said:


> £50 that's a bargain, im having one at 9 weeks and it's costing £99!!
> 
> oh god, a missed misscarriage, that totally sucks. It's bloody scary this ttc/pregnancy stuff isnt it.
> 
> xxx

It is when you hear things like that, but remember the chances are really low.



Aaisrie said:


> Very scary.. I'm totally stressing about the right sided cramps I'm getting... really hope it's not gonna be mc

Good plan to speak to your midwife. The other possibility is that's the side you ovulated from and it's the corpus luteum giving you some pain. Although ligament pain is more likely. Apparently all the progesterone rushing round your body loosens all your ligaments up. 

Good luck for the scan Mummywishes! You should get a good look at your baby at 8+6!

That package sounds fab Topaz, although there's no way my DH would agree to that:dohh:


----------



## Worriedk

hi, had scan today. Baby has tripled in size in 10 days. So happy. Hope ur all well. X


----------



## MommyWishes4

fifi-folle said:


> Good luck for the scan Mummywishes! You should get a good look at your baby at 8+6!

Thank you! The doctor's office just called about tomorrow and need me to call back. Going to do that now...hope it's all good or just medical questions (even though they already have all of my history). FX


----------



## topazicatzbet

MommyWishes4 said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Good luck for the scan Mummywishes! You should get a good look at your baby at 8+6!
> 
> Thank you! The doctor's office just called about tomorrow and need me to call back. Going to do that now...hope it's all good or just medical questions (even though they already have all of my history). FXClick to expand...

will be looking forward to seeing your scan pic cos i have my early scan at 8w6d


----------



## MommyWishes4

topazicatzbet said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Good luck for the scan Mummywishes! You should get a good look at your baby at 8+6!
> 
> Thank you! The doctor's office just called about tomorrow and need me to call back. Going to do that now...hope it's all good or just medical questions (even though they already have all of my history). FXClick to expand...
> 
> will be looking forward to seeing your scan pic cos i have my early scan at 8w6dClick to expand...

 I'll be sure to share! I even bought a baby photo frame for the best scan picture (though DH thought that was a little weird :haha:). It's the one time I wish I had an early morning appointment - instead of an appointment at 3:30! Tomorrow is going to be so long!


----------



## Aaisrie

fifi-folle said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Very scary.. I'm totally stressing about the right sided cramps I'm getting... really hope it's not gonna be mc
> 
> Good plan to speak to your midwife. The other possibility is that's the side you ovulated from and it's the corpus luteum giving you some pain. Although ligament pain is more likely. Apparently all the progesterone rushing round your body loosens all your ligaments up.
> 
> Good luck for the scan Mummywishes! You should get a good look at your baby at 8+6!
> 
> That package sounds fab Topaz, although there's no way my DH would agree to that:dohh:Click to expand...

I know it's not round ligament pain because I've had that too and recognise it from when I was pregnant with DD that's why I'm worried because it isn't a pain I had with her


----------



## Blue_bear

do you think its possible to eat too many ice lollies in one day? i cant stop!!


----------



## honeybee28

Blue_bear said:


> do you think its possible to eat too many ice lollies in one day? i cant stop!!

no it's not possible at all, especially not when you're pregnant! bit too cold for them for me though! Where abouts in the south east are you?xx


----------



## Blue_bear

honeybee28 said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> do you think its possible to eat too many ice lollies in one day? i cant stop!!
> 
> no it's not possible at all, especially not when you're pregnant! bit too cold for them for me though! Where abouts in the south east are you?xxClick to expand...

Lol, excellent!!! Im in Bucks hun x


----------



## Tor81

Blue Bear - my friend who is 38 weeks pregnant has been addicted to ice lollies all the way through her pregnancy, and I'm actually beginning to see the appeal, how many a day are you getting through?!

xx


----------



## Sherri81

Okay, with Greg and the other little boy, the heartrate was around 130 or below. With Devon it was always consistently 150-160. Hubby gained massive loads of weight with Greg and none with Devon; he actually lost weight with Devon. With Greg my face went really round and full, and with Devon it stayed the same...

So it would seem that some of the gender predictors are right, and some are baloney! 

I have been pretty bang on with guessing the sex of my babies so far. I only know what 3 of them were, but with Greg I said boy and was right. With Devon I said girl and was right. With number 5 I thought girl but DNA tests said I was wrong...

No clue on what this one is yet. Too early to tell I guess.


----------



## honeybee28

i must say when i used to have hangovers, i would always have an ice lolly to stop me from vomming, so i can totally understand their appeal if you're sicky!xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Aaisrie said:


> I know it's not round ligament pain because I've had that too and recognise it from when I was pregnant with DD that's why I'm worried because it isn't a pain I had with her

:hugs:. Hope you get hold of your midwife.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks fifi


----------



## honeybee28

any ideas what i can do to get rid of my dry tickly cough? it's driving me crazy!!xx


----------



## MommyWishes4

honeybee28 said:


> i must say when i used to have hangovers, i would always have an ice lolly to stop me from vomming, so i can totally understand their appeal if you're sicky!xx

 I would love to try that, though I can't stand fruit flavors right now! DH bought pudding pops and that's been helping a bit, though most chocolate now leaves my stomach feeling a bit unsettled. 

Woo! I talked to my doctor and went over a bunch of medical and pregnancy stuff, they confirmed that so far I should be due around June 30th or so, and now I'm all set for tomorrow's appointment! :happydance:


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> in fact, does anyone know of anyone that has NOT had MS and gone on to have a girl!?xx

I had no MS with Jason and Skye so I don't think it goes by sex


----------



## Blue_bear

Tor81 said:


> Blue Bear - my friend who is 38 weeks pregnant has been addicted to ice lollies all the way through her pregnancy, and I'm actually beginning to see the appeal, how many a day are you getting through?!
> 
> xx

Well its really just been a new thing today, and so far i have had 5 :blush: I have had to stop myself having more tho! Glad to hear im not the only one, and they are actually working wonders for the sicky-ness :) xx


----------



## foxforce

honeybee28 said:


> any ideas what i can do to get rid of my dry tickly cough? it's driving me crazy!!xx

I believe your fine with simple linctus, blackcurrant linctus & Honey and lemon glycerin linctus, I used to work in a pharmacy, hope that helps. :flower:

Keep drinking lots too, awful time of year for coughs :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Hi everyone, i'm new to BnB so still learning all the lingo, but would love to join this group. I think i'm due around July 11th (based on my own calculation!). Soooo excited to be pregnant but feeling soooo sick right now all day every day. I would love to chat to others in the same boat (not just the sickness lol!) and get excited together. 

Congrats all of ya xx


----------



## Tor81

Hi mummySS, don't worry too much about the lingo, if there's anything you don't understand just ask!

xx


----------



## MrsWez

mummySS said:


> Hi everyone, i'm new to BnB so still learning all the lingo, but would love to join this group. I think i'm due around July 11th (based on my own calculation!). Soooo excited to be pregnant but feeling soooo sick right now all day every day. I would love to chat to others in the same boat (not just the sickness lol!) and get excited together.
> 
> Congrats all of ya xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

This is great for the lingo


----------



## Razcox

Welcome to all the new ladies. Will update it all tonight as i have run out of time this morning and only got to page 195! Will catch up today at work as much as i can but got a newbie to train.

Sorry i have not been on since like thursday but been busy with Doggie TTC, had another bleed and the internet has been down!

Kanga - Welcome! I think I know the name from a TTCAL thread? Whats your EDD and I will add you.

Aaisrie, Jojo & Amanda  Wow that is such a cute bump you all have!! Very jealous x

butterfly25 & sparklexox  Congrates on the fab scans both you must be soooo happy! :happydance:

Off to get ready for work but will carry on readin the next 10+ pages then :hugs: to all xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay seriously... watching a Fertily Special on Jeremy Kyle and this girl hasn't been able to conceive then got pregnant, after a bunch of stuff he was stillborn [revived but didn't survive]. They got pregnant again and then lost it at 12w. She's now pregnant again and is 23w - they're giving her a 4d scan for free... seriously pregnancy hormones and this show are making me bawl my eyes out!!


----------



## Annamumof2

Well andy had sickness bug yesterday and today it's my turn, my stomach is killing and after bring up (sorry for TMI) bright green stuff I got energy and tummy still hurts, so hope that's the last of it


----------



## Welshbean

Hi all! Hope everyone is keeping well and not feeling too sicky. Sorry I've not been on much. To be honest after my ectopic pregnancy I'm still really worried and I guess I feel I'll jinx this one if I start doing too much pregnancy related stuff (including reading forums!). Really silly I know, but I'll just feel so much more relaxed once I get a bit further on.

Anyway, my news is that I had a scan on Monday and it made it to the womb!! Hooray! This is great news because it means my right tube is working (the left was removed when the ectopic ruptured). However, they only saw the sac and didn't see the fetal pole (I was 6weeks and 2 days I think). The sonographer and doctor weren't worried about it as the sac was only 16mm and they will only expect the pole to be there at 20mm, but I was a bit sad because I'd hoped to see the fetal pole and maybe even the heart beat. I know I ovulate later than most people though (CD17-19) so I'm hoping the doc was right and it was too early. Anyway, I have a repeat scan a week on Friday when I should be 8 weeks, so they should see more then. 

Good luck to everyone else! Wb x


----------



## Tor81

Anna, hope you feel better soon hun.

Welshbean, good news on your scan.

Aaisrie, stop watching Jeremy Kyle!!!

AFM, everything tastes yuk today & I generally feel rubbish, trying to keep my smiley face on at work though, need to keep going as long as possible before telling anyone.

xx


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Gals!! Welcome to all the new gals from the other thread!! It's so great that we have this many July Babies!! 

Wow!! You girls have some fantastic bumps already! :thumbup: I still don't look preggo....just a bit of bloat still. I think I was maternity pants at 11 or 12 weeks last time. The rubberband trick has really been helping me out so far!! 

I an just catching up about the boy/girl things as I was out for a few days. Last time with DD I had absolutely no symptoms, no morning sickness, and craved sweets the entire time! This time I'm feeling a bit sick but not too bad. Craving meat and salt. I am hoping for another girl, but DH is wanting a boy....so I guess we'll just wait and see. We are waiting until the birth to find out. That's what we did with DD. It was an awesome surprise. 

I hope everyone is doing well!!! :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Tor it wasn't intentional!! I never watch daytime tv because generally I'm watching cbeebies or nick jr for my DD!!! 

Had the MOST stressful morning/lunchtime [made worse by pregnancy hormones] where the housing benefit people took money off with without telling me and when I phoned them no-one seemed to know what for, there was no note on my account... no-one knew what was going on. Eventually they figured out it was an overpayment which was 4 years ago [WTF!] which I knew nothing about!! It was when I was with my abusive ex-husband apparently so they're telling me I have a debt of over £700?! I'm like how am I supposed to pay this back!? Why does this happen as soon as I get pregnant? Why didn't I know about it before now because I could have had it paid back by now if I'd known about it 4 yrs ago!!! FFS So I've been on the phone in tears all morning totally distressed about it :[ Not good for Noodle :[


----------



## Tor81

Hi Jenni, our plan is to wait until the birth to find out boy or girl too!

What's the rubber band trick?

Hope I'm not breaking any rules for mentioning this but I've just heard you get a free £5 voucher if you order the Mamas & Papas catalogue, thought I'd share!

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive been doing the rubber band trick too, but finally gave in today and brought a pair of maternity jeans, also got my eye on a couple of bundles on ebay to try and save a bit of money! Also got another pair of joggers for round the house and a couple of tops in the sale....i may have also brought a baby grow or two :dohh: :blush: I just cant resist sale stuff!!

Just realised.....Im 9 weeks tomorrow :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MommyWishes4

Only a few hours til I get to see baby!!

In other news though, I've been running around to get ready while DH is out, then spotted something disgusting on me. When I was about 12, I got so sick that I couldn't stop throwing up and my whole face broke out in spots from broken blood vessles. This morning I noticed them underneath my chin, and a little at the corners of my mouth! I assume it's from all the gagging/dry heaving/puking I've done in the last five weeks, but it wasn't something pleasant to wake up to. 

At least they're not bright or too noticeable - I first noticed them while I was trimming my eyebrows, so my face was about an inch from the mirror! Has anyone else gotten something like this? I've also noticed I've broken out a bit more. :dohh: Ah, the joys of pregnancy! :wacko:


----------



## Genie Doo

Hi All,

just dropped by to tell no change on my side... Sick all day trying to get by. :))

Found the perfect maternity shop so I think I will spend like all my money next week...

Aaisrie,
sorry to hear you had such a stress - can you somehow get hold on your ex ti claim the money? Or no chance he would pay? 

Honeybee,
my symptoms came first around the 6th week...


----------



## Genie Doo

Mommywishes,

I have a few small spots on my cheek - not too visible but they are there and I guess the reason is the same...

Good luck for your scan I'm a bit jealous. :thumbup:


----------



## fifi-folle

Mommywishes4 I get them if I am vomiting lots. I've not noticed them yet but I am sure they will appear soon enough. I get them on my eyelids, eugh!
Raz - sorry you've had more spotting. Did you get a scan?
Welshbean - glad the bean is in the right place! It'll be lovely to see the little one a week on Friday (3rd Dec - my birthday!) We had similar situation. First scan showed a gestational sac but nothing else, yesterday's showed baby, yolk sac and fluttering HB!
Aaisrie - sorry the council are messing you about. Have they agreed a reasonable repayment schedule that you can afford? Do you have to pay it all or can your ex be held responsible for half?
Tor81 - thanks for the Mamas and Papas tip! The rubberband trick is to loop a hairband through the buttonhole and loop that over the button.
Genie - sorry you are being sick, it's such a horrible feeling. I'm now wearing Sea Bands, travel sickness bands which has helped a bit.

The thing that's bothering me most is the insomnia. Part of it is weeing every hour/90mins even through the night, but then I can't get back to sleep. Usually I give DH a lift to the station in the morning so that I can have the car during the day but this morning I just couldn't get out of bed I was so exhausted :(


----------



## MommyWishes4

Oh, I feel better hearing that I'm not the only one! Apparently my sister gets them too even if she cries too much (she's 10) so I guess it's not too uncommon. I hate the looks of them! They usually take quite a few days to go away.

My stomach is all in knots. Is anyone else nervous when they go for their ultrasounds? I have no idea why I'm so very nervous, because I have a good feeling about it that everything will be okay and normal. But I couldn't eat breakfast and my stomach is cramping from being nervous and I'm so sluggish to get ready! :dohh: I've only been waiting for this day for WEEKS - why on the actual day do I feel so nervous now?


----------



## Maid Marian

is it normal to get a few mild cramps around the time your period would have been due (8 weeks) ?


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!
Tor- Thats true, I got one when I got my book in the post. Also, vertbaudet are doing some good offers atm, free postage, 20% off and free gift! You just register with them they're not a credit account place or anything like that so no catches I don't think.
Aaisrie- So sorry to hear you're being messed about, it does always seem that things go wrong as soon as your pregnant- when I was peg with Holls I found out my old flatmate hadn't paid the tax and had them knocking on my door demanding hundreds...soooo stressful!
Hope everyones had a good day, good luck at the scan Mommywishes, can't wait to see pics xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Rose_W said:


> is it normal to get a few mild cramps around the time your period would have been due (8 weeks) ?

I'm not sure about 8 weeks but it may just be everything stretching out. Is it quite severe? It could be linked to a slowed down digestive system.... xxx


----------



## Maid Marian

Doodlepants said:


> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> is it normal to get a few mild cramps around the time your period would have been due (8 weeks) ?
> 
> I'm not sure about 8 weeks but it may just be everything stretching out. Is it quite severe? It could be linked to a slowed down digestive system.... xxxClick to expand...

It's very minimal cramps, but I haven't had any at all since about 4 weeks, so I'm just worrying now.


----------



## DragonMummy

i've had quite a few cramps on and off. apparently nothing to worry about as long as theyre not severe and there's no bleeding.


----------



## foxforce

Yep me too, few twinges here and there - had a bout of what I think was trapped wind yesterday that was like a shooting pain not pleasant :(


----------



## MommyWishes4

Rose_W said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> is it normal to get a few mild cramps around the time your period would have been due (8 weeks) ?
> 
> I'm not sure about 8 weeks but it may just be everything stretching out. Is it quite severe? It could be linked to a slowed down digestive system.... xxxClick to expand...
> 
> It's very minimal cramps, but I haven't had any at all since about 4 weeks, so I'm just worrying now.Click to expand...

 I've been having mild cramps this whole time, honestly. I've heard from others that it's normal, especially if it's your first baby. As long as they're not really painful, it should be just the normal stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

Genie Doo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just dropped by to tell no change on my side... Sick all day trying to get by. :))
> 
> Found the perfect maternity shop so I think I will spend like all my money next week...
> 
> Aaisrie,
> sorry to hear you had such a stress - can you somehow get hold on your ex ti claim the money? Or no chance he would pay?
> 
> Honeybee,
> my symptoms came first around the 6th week...

Genie there's NO chance! I was lucky to get away, my divorce absolute should be through within the next few weeks and I'm pissed off with my solicitor because she knew about all the abuse and sent him my ADDRESS!!! I was SO angry so now I get to be afraid for my daughter and myself in case anything happens!! 



fifi-folle said:


> Mommywishes4 I get them if I am vomiting lots. I've not noticed them yet but I am sure they will appear soon enough. I get them on my eyelids, eugh!
> Raz - sorry you've had more spotting. Did you get a scan?
> Welshbean - glad the bean is in the right place! It'll be lovely to see the little one a week on Friday (3rd Dec - my birthday!) We had similar situation. First scan showed a gestational sac but nothing else, yesterday's showed baby, yolk sac and fluttering HB!
> Aaisrie - sorry the council are messing you about. Have they agreed a reasonable repayment schedule that you can afford? Do you have to pay it all or can your ex be held responsible for half?
> Tor81 - thanks for the Mamas and Papas tip! The rubberband trick is to loop a hairband through the buttonhole and loop that over the button.
> Genie - sorry you are being sick, it's such a horrible feeling. I'm now wearing Sea Bands, travel sickness bands which has helped a bit.
> 
> The thing that's bothering me most is the insomnia. Part of it is weeing every hour/90mins even through the night, but then I can't get back to sleep. Usually I give DH a lift to the station in the morning so that I can have the car during the day but this morning I just couldn't get out of bed I was so exhausted :(

They're making me pay it all, they told me I have to pay £9:90 a week - I totally can't afford that! I also know that they can't MAKE me pay that much and that if they take me to court generally they'll only make me pay the min payment which is like £2 a week! I've agreed to pay £20 a mo which I think is acceptable especially since they didn't bother to tell me about it for 4 yrs!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Aaisrie speak to citizens advice about your solicitor - sounds like a breach of Data Protection to me. She can't disclose your personal details to anyone without your permission! 


Erm.... second timers question.... I felt something move last night and logic tells me that is just not possible. But i know what is wind and what is a baby and I would swear on a stack of bibles that it was baby. Was only tiny and I only felt it as i was laying on my front but sure it was there. Is this even possible?


----------



## foxforce

DM- Maybe it was baby hiccuping, I was reading a thread somewhere on here that you can start to feel them around now, I was curious how they would feel!

Aaisrie - I agree with DM I think you should seek further advice as it doesn't seem right at all! Good luck with sorting it :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

it wasn't hiccups - was only one tiny little wave. Like waving a feather in the bath. Hiccups are cool except when they dont stop! H had them for over an hour once when I was trying to sleep! I did miss my secret tummy baby when he was born...


----------



## Blue_bear

Rose_W said:


> is it normal to get a few mild cramps around the time your period would have been due (8 weeks) ?

Ive been a bit crampy too and my period would have been due in the last day or so, so im thinking its quite normal or at least i think i have read that somewhere! Resting seems to help, and you can take plain paracetamol if needs be although i prefer not to if i can help it. Hope it eases off for you x


----------



## Aaisrie

DM the worst thing was she was the BEST understanding solicitor ever?! It was the divorce petition he had to sign and I didn't know until the court date she asked me to read the petition so I knew what was gonna be said and I saw my address and spoke to her about it after and she was like "oh I think your old address was on it" because my divorce wasn't based on the abuse because she said it would have taken longer etc then she checked and said oh yea he did but he got it like 2 months ago - she said it like if he was gonna do something he already would have done... not true, he is devious and kniving...


----------



## DragonMummy

have you reported the abuse, hun? police can put a flag on your address so all calls are treated as urgent. let me know if you need any advice as I work for police x

i have just researched baby movement at 9 weeks and found this. So maybe it WAS wriggly bump!


----------



## Aaisrie

Didn't know that DM. I moved away, never told the police because I just wanted to get away... Just want to leave it behind me and forget it. I've come a long way since I left in '07.. I can now sleep in the house on my own!


----------



## Tor81

Aaisrie &#8211; sounds like you&#8217;re having a bit of a nightmare hun, hope you can sort things out somehow, it seems so unfair. Sorry that I can&#8217;t offer any constructive advice.

Blue Bear &#8211; your shopping spree sounds great &#9786; I&#8217;ve told myself I&#8217;m not allowed to buy anything until my scan, still 4 long weeks to go!

MommyWishes &#8211; hope your scan goes well, can&#8217;t wait to see the pics.

Fifi &#8211; thanks for explaining the rubber band thing, such a great idea, so simple yet effective. I guess you&#8217;ve just got to make sure that you wear long enough tops to cover it! I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;ll be long until I need to try it out.

Rose &#8211; I&#8217;m not sure about suffering from cramps particularly when your period would have been due, but I&#8217;ve had a bit of pulling & twinges pretty much constantly for the last couple of weeks and don&#8217;t think its anything to worry about.

Doodle &#8211; thanks for the vertbaudet tip, I&#8217;ll check it out soon.

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Well if he does start making contact in a way that makes you feel uncomfortable or intimidated, report him straight away. They take domestic abuse really seriously these days so will really be able to help you. x


----------



## Aaisrie

DM thank you so much, you have no idea how much I appreciate it


----------



## DragonMummy

no prob. pm me if you ever need advice. is never a problem x

hopefully his scrotum will fall off painfully. Love karma....


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL DM!! Hopefully he gets more than that!!!!!!!!!!! But that would be a good start :D


----------



## Annamumof2

Well I'm still mega ill with this bug I have and the doctors are useless! I got bad cramps, sickness and runs and I'm very deidrated but doctors won't do anything, so waiting for emergancy doctor to call


----------



## sparklexox

Doodlepants said:


> Congratulations Sofie and Anna on the good news and the scan!
> Welcome to all the new peeps.
> AFM- I've had a rough day yesterday and a bad night with my tum, I'm seeing a specialist on friday so I'm hoping he'll help me.
> Anyway, because I couldn't sleep last night and was bored I tried to guess what everyone is going to have (some I couldn't so I've done as many as I can remember!):
> Razcox-Boy, Foxorce-Girl, Dan-O- Boy, Dragon Mummy- Girl, Rose- Girl, Sofie- Boy, Aaisrie- Boy, Anna- Girl, Jojo- Girl, Sherri- Girl, Sparky- Boy, Sparkle- Girl, Genie Doo- Girl, Bluebear- Boy, Mommywishes- Girl, Pheobe- Girl, MrsWez- Girl, Mrspop- Boy, Fifi- Boy. Me - another girl.
> Sorry I didn't do everyone it's hard to remember and hard to guess!
> Anyway, what does everyone think they'll have?!
> I can't wait 'till we all find out! I'm also waiting to see who has twins! The odds are surely that someones going to have an announcement soon?!!!
> Anyway, I'm going on as usual! Have a good day everyone! xxxx

hehe this made me giggle!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparky32

Aaisrie said:


> They're making me pay it all, they told me I have to pay £9:90 a week - I totally can't afford that! I also know that they can't MAKE me pay that much and that if they take me to court generally they'll only make me pay the min payment which is like £2 a week! I've agreed to pay £20 a mo which I think is acceptable especially since they didn't bother to tell me about it for 4 yrs!!

Hi,
I work in welfare rights and your council will have a fund called "housing discreationary fund" which can help towards these costs. I can type you upa letter if you like and send it to you to forward on. We always have a 100% success rate with this, pm your emailif you want and i can help you fight this. As gor your solicitor i would make a complaint to the law society for breech of contract. If you have any more questions feel free to ask xx


----------



## Aaisrie

sparky32 said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> They're making me pay it all, they told me I have to pay £9:90 a week - I totally can't afford that! I also know that they can't MAKE me pay that much and that if they take me to court generally they'll only make me pay the min payment which is like £2 a week! I've agreed to pay £20 a mo which I think is acceptable especially since they didn't bother to tell me about it for 4 yrs!!
> 
> Hi,
> I work in welfare rights and your council will have a fund called "housing discreationary fund" which can help towards these costs. I can type you upa letter if you like and send it to you to forward on. We always have a 100% success rate with this, pm your emailif you want and i can help you fight this. As gor your solicitor i would make a complaint to the law society for breech of contract. If you have any more questions feel free to ask xxClick to expand...

Does that apply to Northern Ireland as well??? I've never heard of this!!


----------



## foxforce

Annamumof2 said:


> Well I'm still mega ill with this bug I have and the doctors are useless! I got bad cramps, sickness and runs and I'm very deidrated but doctors won't do anything, so waiting for emergancy doctor to call

Hi Anna so sorry your feeling so bad :hugs:

Not sure there is much a doctor can do for you other than get you drinking rehydration drinks. With bugs they need to be worked out of your system but you really need to drink lots - that's the key :thumbup: I'm sure you'll start to feel better soon :flower: :hugs:

Good luck with your dr x


----------



## sparky32

Aaisrie - it should do as it will come under the UK legislation, i will double check. It isnt advertised and all councils keep it to themselves so they dont have to pay it but as we're a welfare service we know about it and how to get overpayments overturned, especially in cases of domestic abuse, you'll have a very good chance of not only getting the ruiling overturned but getting the money they took out of your account returned too xx


----------



## 4sndsgrt

fifi-folle said:


> Sorry I've been awol. Had scan today, EDD is now 16th July, measuring 6+3, saw little heart beat. Was lovely! First time we've got to this stage!
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5290/5200758339_063abe55df.jpg
> 
> had sad news too though about a friend who's had a mmc. So sad for her.

That's awesome!!! I am due the same day July 16th, however I haven't gotten a scan yet... I'll be going to the doctor next month... I feel happy to see your picture here, I can imagine how mine is looking at yours:flower:.. congratulations.:winkwink:


----------



## sparky32

Aw Fifi-folle your scan picture is amazing!! I have mine tomorrow and cant wait, really hope to see a heartbeat xxx


----------



## Tor81

Annamumof2 said:


> Well I'm still mega ill with this bug I have and the doctors are useless! I got bad cramps, sickness and runs and I'm very deidrated but doctors won't do anything, so waiting for emergancy doctor to call

:hugs:


----------



## 4sndsgrt

sparky32 said:


> Aw Fifi-folle your scan picture is amazing!! I have mine tomorrow and cant wait, really hope to see a heartbeat xxx

That's awesome!! Hope everything is perfect with your little bean:flower:


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Annamumof2 said:


> Well I'm still mega ill with this bug I have and the doctors are useless! I got bad cramps, sickness and runs and I'm very deidrated but doctors won't do anything, so waiting for emergancy doctor to call

Annamumof2 I hope is nothing serious:flower:. I haven't been feeling well my self... I've had the runs from this morning when I got up.. ? I don't know what may have caused it, but my stomach is roaring very badly....:nope:..... I hope it goes away soon... =(


----------



## Sofiekirsten

We can see our baby again tomorrow :happydance:

So excited :)


----------



## Razcox

Right all updated with the new ladies and the scan info sorry if i have missed anyone off just give me a shout x

How is everyone today? x


----------



## fifi-folle

Look forward to seeing more scan pics tomorrow. It was such an emotional experience!


----------



## Annamumof2

I'm bk and on dioualite and sickness tablets... Let's see how much sleep I can get now


----------



## MommyWishes4

I'M BACK!!!

The doctor said I was right on schedule, confirmed my due date of June 30th, said the baby is exactly the right size and everything looks perfect. SUCH a relief!! Hearing the heartbeat was so amazing...and it all became very real once we saw the image. I was like "so it's really not just a marathon flu - I really have a baby in there!" (Because with 24 hour nausea, I was beginning to get a little crazy. :haha: )

Here's our first peek at baby:

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture4515.jpg


----------



## Annamumof2

MommyWishes4 said:


> I'M BACK!!!
> 
> The doctor said I was right on schedule, confirmed my due date of June 30th, said the baby is exactly the right size and everything looks perfect. SUCH a relief!! Hearing the heartbeat was so amazing...and it all became very real once we saw the image. I was like "so it's really not just a marathon flu - I really have a baby in there!" (Because with 24 hour nausea, I was beginning to get a little crazy. :haha: )
> 
> Here's our first peek at baby:
> 
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture4515.jpg

Awww that's a good pic Hun and glad all is well and growing in right place


----------



## MommyWishes4

Annamumof2 said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> I'M BACK!!!
> 
> The doctor said I was right on schedule, confirmed my due date of June 30th, said the baby is exactly the right size and everything looks perfect. SUCH a relief!! Hearing the heartbeat was so amazing...and it all became very real once we saw the image. I was like "so it's really not just a marathon flu - I really have a baby in there!" (Because with 24 hour nausea, I was beginning to get a little crazy. :haha: )
> 
> Here's our first peek at baby:
> 
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture4515.jpg
> 
> Awww that's a good pic Hun and glad all is well and growing in right placeClick to expand...

 Thanks! I feel so super excited now. I put the picture in a frame and have been carrying it around the house with me. :haha:


----------



## amand_a

Lovely scan pics ladies nice to know we have so many happy healthy beans!!!

On another note I think I may have found my miracle food :happydance: Was cooking chicken for DH sick:) when i thought to myself I feel like spaghetti bolognaise so i made some and.... for the first time this week i was not only able to eat a meal at dinner time i also feel remotely human again!!!! Guess i will be making a lot more of it :thumbup:


----------



## Razcox

MommyWishes4 - Wonderful scan pic hun you must be sooooo happy x

amand_a - Glad you have found something you can keep down, must be awful to be sick all he time :hugs:

All ok here today, no more bleeding since monday so hoping everything is ok in there still.


----------



## Annamumof2

Happy thanksgiving to all those in the USA


----------



## sparky32

MommyWishes4 said:


> I'M BACK!!!
> 
> The doctor said I was right on schedule, confirmed my due date of June 30th, said the baby is exactly the right size and everything looks perfect. SUCH a relief!! Hearing the heartbeat was so amazing...and it all became very real once we saw the image. I was like "so it's really not just a marathon flu - I really have a baby in there!" (Because with 24 hour nausea, I was beginning to get a little crazy. :haha: )
> 
> Here's our first peek at baby:
> 
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture4515.jpg

Aw so cute, you can clearly see baby's arms and head, what a fab picture!!

Oh I have my scan this afternoon, i so hope to see a heartbeat!!! xxx


----------



## Razcox

Good luck sparky! I am sure its going to be fine and you will see a HB with the numbers you have been getting.


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, hope you're all ok! 

How cold is it today?! Does anyone have snow? 

Mommywishes4 - what a lovely scan! I'm currently waiting for a date for my scan, hope it comes through soon a i saw the MW almost a week ago. 

My nausea seems to have pretty much gone, the only symptoms i really have are sore BB's and loss of appetite. I still have strong food aversions though!


----------



## Mum2miller

I officially cant stand Onion!! even just a little bit and im sick. So weird the funny food habits aversions you get so early. My dating scan is booked for the 9th of Dec. So nervous but also excited. What was everyones beta results at about 4 weeks?


----------



## Aaisrie

mommywishes4 awesome scan!!

amanda glad you've found something to eat!

sparky good luck with your scan today!!

AFM - I was SO thirsty last night and drank so much trying to quench my thirst I felt sick full... like I wanted to puke I was so full... and I woke up this morning and feel the same way, like all the food/drink is sitting right there at the back of my throat :[


----------



## sparklexox

Fantastic scan pic mommywishes4!

Well I have a snow day off today couldn't get car out the drive! It feels so Christmas here in Scotland!! love it.

O yes I had a couple of question's for every1...

1) mini me miracle's heart beat was 153 is there more chance of it being a girl or is that rubbish?

2) When nurse measured mini me miracle's body length she said she would be looking for around 8mm, Baby measured at 11mm!! she did say that a good thing meaning the embryo has come on great. Any1 had the same findings? 


Looking forward to seeing more scan pics.

xxx
xx


----------



## sparklexox

sparky32 said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> I'M BACK!!!
> 
> The doctor said I was right on schedule, confirmed my due date of June 30th, said the baby is exactly the right size and everything looks perfect. SUCH a relief!! Hearing the heartbeat was so amazing...and it all became very real once we saw the image. I was like "so it's really not just a marathon flu - I really have a baby in there!" (Because with 24 hour nausea, I was beginning to get a little crazy. :haha: )
> 
> Here's our first peek at baby:
> 
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture4515.jpg
> 
> Aw so cute, you can clearly see baby's arms and head, what a fab picture!!
> 
> Oh I have my scan this afternoon, i so hope to see a heartbeat!!! xxxClick to expand...


Sparky thinking of you babes !! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Ours on Tuesday was 16 mm but they put me back to 8+1 rather then the 8+4 i thought i was? Different places seem to have different ideas on dating! All very confusing.


----------



## fifi-folle

Mommywishes - gorgeous pic!!!



Mum2miller said:


> What was everyones beta results at about 4 weeks?

My beta at 4+5 was 3528, not sure that helps as the amount increases so quickly. 

Sparky - good luck for today, look forward to seeing your pic!

Sparkle - how many weeks are you? 11mm sounds great. There was a link on another thread with a list of sizes of fetus, I'll see if I can find it for you!

No snow here, there was a little sprinkling when I got up but it had frozen, think it was too cold for snow. 
Seabands are working for me now, so well that I was worried my symptoms had gone when I got up as I'd had them on all night, so stupidly took them off and the sickness came back, woo hoo! DH was so worried he asked me to phone when the MS kicked in!!! He's so sweet!
Is anyone else finding their boobs are less sore at 6+5? They're still sensitive but not aching so much. Need to stop worrying!!!


----------



## sparklexox

fifi-folle said:


> Mommywishes - gorgeous pic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2miller said:
> 
> 
> What was everyones beta results at about 4 weeks?
> 
> My beta at 4+5 was 3528, not sure that helps as the amount increases so quickly.
> 
> Sparky - good luck for today, look forward to seeing your pic!
> 
> Sparkle - how many weeks are you? 11mm sounds great. There was a link on another thread with a list of sizes of fetus, I'll see if I can find it for you!
> 
> No snow here, there was a little sprinkling when I got up but it had frozen, think it was too cold for snow.
> Seabands are working for me now, so well that I was worried my symptoms had gone when I got up as I'd had them on all night, so stupidly took them off and the sickness came back, woo hoo! DH was so worried he asked me to phone when the MS kicked in!!! He's so sweet!
> Is anyone else finding their boobs are less sore at 6+5? They're still sensitive but not aching so much. Need to stop worrying!!!Click to expand...

Hi there, When they scanned me I was 7+3 11mm suppose every baby is different. It would be cool if you found the list size but dont put your self out I can ask Mr Goggle!xx:hugs:

SEABANDS ARE MY WORLD RIGHT NOW THERE BRILLIANT, AND WORK FOR ME!!

My boobs only seem to really really hurt at night?? xx:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Yay Mr Postman just brought my appt. card for the EPU! I've my scan on Monday @ 2pm!! I'll be 7 +1 so hopefully I'll be able to see the heartbeat.... hopefully there'll be a hb... SCARED and EXCITED...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Just got back from my scan and everything was fine :)

They put me forward to 9+1 and our little baby petal was perfect.

No scan picture I'm afraid but everything looks great!

Much Love

x


----------



## sparky32

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just got back from my scan and everything was fine :)
> 
> They put me forward to 9+1 and our little baby petal was perfect.
> 
> No scan picture I'm afraid but everything looks great!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Oh fab news, how come you didnt get a picture?

Only 1 and half hours till mine, i'm so scared and excited xxx


----------



## Razcox

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just got back from my scan and everything was fine :)
> 
> They put me forward to 9+1 and our little baby petal was perfect.
> 
> No scan picture I'm afraid but everything looks great!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Yeah thats great news!!! So pleased for you xx


----------



## freckles09

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just got back from my scan and everything was fine :)
> 
> They put me forward to 9+1 and our little baby petal was perfect.
> 
> No scan picture I'm afraid but everything looks great!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Fab news!!! :thumbup:

Good luck with your scan this afternoon sparky! 

Am still awaiting my scan date, hopefully i'll get it through soon.


----------



## DragonMummy

My car is broken AGAIN so have got the right raving arsehole. Same thing as last month. Battery and alternator are knackered so no power at all. Funny.... they fitted a new battery and alternator LAST month! Have only had the bloody car 6 weeks...


----------



## DragonMummy

Oooh I have a green olive! :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL DM those 2 posts next to each other are hilarious! You need to complain to the garage if your car is screwed already, that's ridiculous! and YAY for having a green olive.

I'm sitting watching The Walking Dead because I missed it last week and ya know you're pregnant when you cry watching that!! LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

I've been close to blubbing all day due to stupid car....


----------



## Aaisrie

What did the garage say or did you not call them yet?


----------



## DragonMummy

well the rac have just turned up en masse and dragged it off to the garage. took two of them to get enough charge into it to get it to start :rofl:


----------



## Genie Doo

Hi All,

Doodlepants, your guessing made me smile eventhough you predicted a girl again for me. :flower: Honestly I do feel that this is a boy - BUT I FELT like having a boy with my first, too until SHE was absolutely shamelessly sitting legs spread wide open on the scan... :haha:

I don't really mind the sex - I would try myself having a boy, too but if it is a girl maybe that would make my little daughter happier. 

Mummywishes, Sofiekirsten and all - grats for the scans!:happydance:

Aaisrie, hun, FX for you that ex lets you live the way you really deserve and will not show up -but kick the ass of the solicitor this is not something she should be mistaken in!!!:growlmad:

Sickness is getting a bit better now, I think.


----------



## Genie Doo

RgaonMummy I know how that feels my car was at the garage for over 7 days - I didn't even really know what to do as to take my daughter to the kindergarten and then get to work in time by foot was almost impossible not to mention managing all our stuff to be carried around... Pfff. :nope:


----------



## Aaisrie

That was really sweet Genie, thanks :]

DM omg it musta been screwed to need two of them!! I hope it gets sorted fast!!! I need to see about getting mine fixed for MOT - due 6th Jan and I have my car tax due 31st dec!! dammit! lol


----------



## DragonMummy

it only took them an hour to replace all the bits last time. maybe thats why it buggered up again so quickly....


----------



## Aaisrie

Ummm yea how the hell can they replace a battery and alternator in an hour?!


----------



## Annamumof2

Well my sickness bug has gone and the MS is back yay for me, can't wait till this sickness ends


----------



## foxforce

Mommywishes - congrats on a great scan and hearing hb :hugs: :dance:

Sparkle - On my scan last week I thought I was 7+6, I measured 17mm so moved me to 8+1 :shrug: I have another scan on 11th Dec so see what happens then.

Sparky - Hope you scan has gone well :D

Aaisrie - Good news on your scan for monday :flower:

Sofie - Congrats on another successful scan :hugs: You due sme day as me now :D Shame no pic but just great news anyhow!

DM - nightmare on the car it's so frustrating! congrats and welcome to the Olive club :D

Raz - Glad the bleeding is staying away :flower:

Anna - glad your feeling better today :thumbup: 

AFM - I've had a funny do this am, was driving to work and my vision went in my left eye partially not good :nope: it continued after I got to work then had a floater in my eye, so contacted MW who recommended I got a dr emergency appointment today. After my phone call I started getting all my symptoms for my migraine (numb, pins and needles in my hand then speads to my face) I felt so weird. 
Anyway dr gave me a thorough check over and had me do a urine sample which show I may have a uti, all my other obs were fine, did a neuro check all fine. So advised rest for a week and see how I feel. I need to ring back for the results of my urine sample.
Just got a headache now, hopefully that was a one off. One of my colleagues was telling me her daughter had the visual disturbance like what I did in her pregnancy but they never found the cause even after being referred to neuro consultant, it stopped after having her baby couple of weeks ago. Said it was worse in early pregnancy. Wonder if it's just hormones? :shrug:


----------



## Duffy

Hi ladies, last sept I joined the may group but sadly I had a miscarriage that took me by surprise/had a very healthy pregnancy with my daughter in 2009. Anway we waited for one period cycle and tried again and I got a lovely surprise this awesome thanksgiving morning a digital "pregnant"............... my last period was oct 21, but for some reason the hormones where not regisitering last weeks on test/dollar store test! But I just knew I was pregnant and I was right and now I'm very excited this is are last TTC Journey providing I get a healthy sticky bean. 

Anyway hi ladies


----------



## DragonMummy

@Anna - glad youre better. Shame about the MS but we all signed up for that! :rofl:

Car is home. Apparently when they had it last time they fitted a faulty battery so they have changed it round and it is all sorted. If it goes wrong again they will face some quite serious wrath :rofl:


----------



## sparklexox

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just got back from my scan and everything was fine :)
> 
> They put me forward to 9+1 and our little baby petal was perfect.
> 
> No scan picture I'm afraid but everything looks great!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

Hi, Brilliant news xx


----------



## sparky32

Hi ladies,

Just to say my scan went really well, we got to see sac, yolk sac and midwife reckons she saw the fetal pole. I go back in 2 weeks and hopefully we'll see that beautiful flutter of a heartbeat. Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> @Anna - glad youre better. Shame about the MS but we all signed up for that! :rofl:
> 
> Car is home. Apparently when they had it last time they fitted a faulty battery so they have changed it round and it is all sorted. If it goes wrong again they will face some quite serious wrath :rofl:

I didn't know I had a contract for it lol, well I still got the bloody cramps and I've eatten today too, anyway Hun hope you and lil bean are doing well


----------



## foxforce

sparky32 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just to say my scan went really well, we got to see sac, yolk sac and midwife reckons she saw the fetal pole. I go back in 2 weeks and hopefully we'll see that beautiful flutter of a heartbeat. Hope everyone is well xxx

Congrats Sparky :dance: Great news xx


----------



## MrsWez

COngrats on all the scans

Welcome to all the newbies!

DM- Sorry to hear about your car

Anna-Glad your feeling better

I am feeling better today, my M/S is awful, not throwing up but feeling really nauseous 24/7. DH has a cold so I'm staying away. And HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all my fellow Americans. My house smells like yummy sage. :munch: munching on snacks to help my urge to eat the entire kitchen.


----------



## DragonMummy

:flower:


Annamumof2 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> @Anna - glad youre better. Shame about the MS but we all signed up for that! :rofl:
> 
> Car is home. Apparently when they had it last time they fitted a faulty battery so they have changed it round and it is all sorted. If it goes wrong again they will face some quite serious wrath :rofl:
> 
> *I didn't know I had a contract for it lol, *well I still got the bloody cramps and I've eatten today too, anyway Hun hope you and lil bean are doing wellClick to expand...

yep. MS, stretchmarks and a fanny like a wizard's sleeve. all in the smallprint :haha:


----------



## Blue_bear

Yay congrats everyone on great scan news! My bean was measured 10mm at 7+1, but i agree i think its probably different at different places, and probably quite hard to tell so early on. I find it so weird to think beanie will be 60mm+ at the next scan!
Just waiting for the appointment to come through! 

Hows everyone feeling today? Ive been at work so im absolutly shattered, had my usual morning visit to the bathroom head first!!

I dont intend on moving far from the sofa this evening! lol.


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> :flower:
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> @Anna - glad youre better. Shame about the MS but we all signed up for that! :rofl:
> 
> Car is home. Apparently when they had it last time they fitted a faulty battery so they have changed it round and it is all sorted. If it goes wrong again they will face some quite serious wrath :rofl:
> 
> *I didn't know I had a contract for it lol, *well I still got the bloody cramps and I've eatten today too, anyway Hun hope you and lil bean are doing wellClick to expand...
> 
> yep. MS, stretchmarks and a fanny like a wizard's sleeve. all in the smallprint :haha:Click to expand...

LOL! @ Dragonmummy!!!! :haha:


----------



## Doodlepants

URGH! What a crap day :(
All my symptoms have gone! No tiredness, no sickness, no sore boobs anymore, no going to the loo every 5 mins, all just gone, overnight..... My midwife tried to get me a scan but they won't do anything as I've had no bleeding. I'm so scared :(
I have booked a private scan for 8.30 saturday morning, I just hope and pray everything is ok. I'm so fed up! MW's coming tomorrow to try the doppler thing but it's way too early, I thought you couldn't hear HB until 10 weeks with those? We'll see...

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone over the pond :) Hope you all have a lovely time :)
Hope everyones having a better day xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

So after being put forward to 9+1 today I think it makes my EDD to June 29th but this could be wrong...

Is it ok if I stick around in here? I feel I belong to the July Beach Bumps more than the June thread?

:flower:


----------



## foxforce

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So after being put forward to 9+1 today I think it makes my EDD to June 29th but this could be wrong...
> 
> Is it ok if I stick around in here? I feel I belong to the July Beach Bumps more than the June thread?
> 
> :flower:

*nods* yup your same edd as me :D 

I'm stopping here as everyone is lovely, we have got to know each other a bit and chances are I'll end up in due in July anyways, I trust my date :D


----------



## foxforce

Doodlepants said:


> URGH! What a crap day :(
> All my symptoms have gone! No tiredness, no sickness, no sore boobs anymore, no going to the loo every 5 mins, all just gone, overnight..... My midwife tried to get me a scan but they won't do anything as I've had no bleeding. I'm so scared :(
> I have booked a private scan for 8.30 saturday morning, I just hope and pray everything is ok. I'm so fed up! MW's coming tomorrow to try the doppler thing but it's way too early, I thought you couldn't hear HB until 10 weeks with those? We'll see...
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone over the pond :) Hope you all have a lovely time :)
> Hope everyones having a better day xxx

Oh try not worry Maria, my symptoms have totally died down in last few days, apparently the placenta is forming and helps with the symptoms. I understand your worry though. Pray everything is fine although I think all will be absolutley fine :thumbup: Good luck for Saturday xx :hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

Doodlepants am sure everything is OK! I know its so hard not to worry tho!! I will be thinking bout you. Let us know how your scan is on sat your doing the right thing getting a scan peace of mind hunni! xxxxxxxx big hug xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i cant believe how tired i am, was nt this tired last time but maybe its cos i have callum as well now and he has started walking this week so is wearing me out


----------



## Aaisrie

foxforce said:


> Mommywishes - congrats on a great scan and hearing hb :hugs: :dance:
> 
> Sparkle - On my scan last week I thought I was 7+6, I measured 17mm so moved me to 8+1 :shrug: I have another scan on 11th Dec so see what happens then.
> 
> Sparky - Hope you scan has gone well :D
> 
> Aaisrie - Good news on your scan for monday :flower:
> 
> Sofie - Congrats on another successful scan :hugs: You due sme day as me now :D Shame no pic but just great news anyhow!
> 
> DM - nightmare on the car it's so frustrating! congrats and welcome to the Olive club :D
> 
> Raz - Glad the bleeding is staying away :flower:
> 
> Anna - glad your feeling better today :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - I've had a funny do this am, was driving to work and my vision went in my left eye partially not good :nope: it continued after I got to work then had a floater in my eye, so contacted MW who recommended I got a dr emergency appointment today. After my phone call I started getting all my symptoms for my migraine (numb, pins and needles in my hand then speads to my face) I felt so weird.
> Anyway dr gave me a thorough check over and had me do a urine sample which show I may have a uti, all my other obs were fine, did a neuro check all fine. So advised rest for a week and see how I feel. I need to ring back for the results of my urine sample.
> Just got a headache now, hopefully that was a one off. One of my colleagues was telling me her daughter had the visual disturbance like what I did in her pregnancy but they never found the cause even after being referred to neuro consultant, it stopped after having her baby couple of weeks ago. Said it was worse in early pregnancy. Wonder if it's just hormones? :shrug:

Thanks Fox, could the eye thing be related to the whole loosening of muscles? I never needed glasses until I got preg with DD and the optician told me that because all the muscles weaken lots of people find their eyesight get worse and stuff?



sparky32 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just to say my scan went really well, we got to see sac, yolk sac and midwife reckons she saw the fetal pole. I go back in 2 weeks and hopefully we'll see that beautiful flutter of a heartbeat. Hope everyone is well xxx

Sparky so pleased the scan went well and hopefully you'll see the HB in a couple of weeks!



DragonMummy said:


> :flower:
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> @Anna - glad youre better. Shame about the MS but we all signed up for that! :rofl:
> 
> Car is home. Apparently when they had it last time they fitted a faulty battery so they have changed it round and it is all sorted. If it goes wrong again they will face some quite serious wrath :rofl:
> 
> *I didn't know I had a contract for it lol, *well I still got the bloody cramps and I've eatten today too, anyway Hun hope you and lil bean are doing wellClick to expand...
> 
> yep. MS, stretchmarks and a fanny like a wizard's sleeve. all in the smallprint :haha:Click to expand...

DM glad you got the car sorted and OMFG I nearly fell off my seat laughing reading the big about the wizard sleeve!!! According to OH I'm smaller down there than before I had DD!! Although I got out of the birth pool saying "I want to be pregnant again" and "Is it okay to do my pelvic floor exercises already" lol



Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So after being put forward to 9+1 today I think it makes my EDD to June 29th but this could be wrong...
> 
> Is it ok if I stick around in here? I feel I belong to the July Beach Bumps more than the June thread?
> 
> :flower:

You'll probably end up overdue anyways :] I was 2days over with my first and that was after having a stretch and sweep on my EDD :]


----------



## foxforce

Aaisrie - perhaps, was all a little scary not been able to see properly but all my other symptoms lined up with migraine, my dad gets visual probs as a first sign of his migraine. I had never had this so didn't think it was until the numbness started. :shrug:

Just have to hope it doesn't happen again, thanks for the idea though :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

It sounds terrifying especially with driving and stuff... I've only ever had 1 migraine my whole life and it was a few months ago and it was horrific... I can't imagine what it must be like to go through that more than 1nce... really feel for you :[


----------



## Rebaby

Hello, finding it so tricky to keep up with this thread and where everyone is at but looking back it looks like things are going good for most of us July mummys? :flower:

I have been at our Early Pregnancy Unit this afternoon having an internal examination and HCG levels taken etc. I've just been having some pains which i had been trying not to worry about (assuming they were just the normal early pregnancy type pains) but then i had a bit of a funny turn this afternoon. It was quite weird actually :wacko: I was just hoovering at the top of the stairs and suddenly went all lightheaded like i was going to black out, stumbled, dropped the hoover down the stairs (still whirring away, it was a nightmare actually, it nearly dragged me with it :shock: and at one point tipped upside down and spilled all it's muck over the stairs that i had just hoovered! :dohh: ) Anyway after that i had some quite sharp pains and had to sit down with a cup of tea and a banana :blush: and still felt a bit woozy and odd. Couldn't get a GP appointment and couldn't get through to the community midwives so rang EPU directly and they said to come in.

They have given me another appointment for Saturday to have more bloods taken for HCG levels to check they are rising/doubling but then they rang this evening after we got home to say that my levels today were high enough that they may possibly be able to see something on scan (think she said my levels are 2013, but i was bathing Tobias at the time so it was tricky to hear!) So they have asked me to call in the morning for a scan time and i guess we'll see what we can see...

Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## MommyWishes4

Thanks to everyone who commented on my scan! I'm so happy with it!

I'm 9 weeks today and moved up a knotch on my ticker! 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the US! I just got back from my dinner. Between being sick and worrying about how people prepared their food, I didn't get to eat much, but it was nice to celebrate, show relatives my scan and eat what I could. Hope everyone else is having a good holiday!


----------



## Rebaby

Doodlepants said:


> URGH! What a crap day :(
> All my symptoms have gone! No tiredness, no sickness, no sore boobs anymore, no going to the loo every 5 mins, all just gone, overnight..... My midwife tried to get me a scan but they won't do anything as I've had no bleeding. I'm so scared :(
> I have booked a private scan for 8.30 saturday morning, I just hope and pray everything is ok. I'm so fed up! MW's coming tomorrow to try the doppler thing but it's way too early, I thought you couldn't hear HB until 10 weeks with those? We'll see...
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone over the pond :) Hope you all have a lovely time :)
> Hope everyones having a better day xxx

Just wanted to say :hugs: and also, you might find this old thread of mine reassuring: Feeling like something is wrong

I have been looking through a lot of my old posts recently trying to recall what 1st trimester felt like last time so i can reassure myself this time and so far it's working (sort of! :winkwink: )

It's such a worrying time though isn't it? Hope things look good at your scan.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:dohh:

Just found out my step sister is pregnant!

She is 6 weeks (ish) so there is only 3 weeks between us!

How weird :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Awesome! My SIL and I were 4 weeks apart when I had my DD :]


----------



## samzi

Hi ladies. Havent posted for a while, hope your all ok


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> :flower:
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> @Anna - glad youre better. Shame about the MS but we all signed up for that! :rofl:
> 
> Car is home. Apparently when they had it last time they fitted a faulty battery so they have changed it round and it is all sorted. If it goes wrong again they will face some quite serious wrath :rofl:
> 
> *I didn't know I had a contract for it lol, *well I still got the bloody cramps and I've eatten today too, anyway Hun hope you and lil bean are doing wellClick to expand...
> 
> yep. MS, stretchmarks and a fanny like a wizard's sleeve. all in the smallprint :haha:Click to expand...

Lol yep and then when we try to get back to normal after the babys born that's hard too


----------



## Tor81

MommyWishes4 said:


> I'M BACK!!!
> 
> The doctor said I was right on schedule, confirmed my due date of June 30th, said the baby is exactly the right size and everything looks perfect. SUCH a relief!! Hearing the heartbeat was so amazing...and it all became very real once we saw the image. I was like "so it's really not just a marathon flu - I really have a baby in there!" (Because with 24 hour nausea, I was beginning to get a little crazy. :haha: )
> 
> Here's our first peek at baby:
> 
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture4515.jpg


That's so amazing Mommywishes, congratulations!!

xx


----------



## MommyWishes4

Tor81 said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> I'M BACK!!!
> 
> The doctor said I was right on schedule, confirmed my due date of June 30th, said the baby is exactly the right size and everything looks perfect. SUCH a relief!! Hearing the heartbeat was so amazing...and it all became very real once we saw the image. I was like "so it's really not just a marathon flu - I really have a baby in there!" (Because with 24 hour nausea, I was beginning to get a little crazy. :haha: )
> 
> Here's our first peek at baby:
> 
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture4515.jpg
> 
> 
> That's so amazing Mommywishes, congratulations!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...


Thank you!! :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

so upset. some arsehole has made a fake account just so thy can post in my journal that i didn't really feel the baby move and i'm basically bullshitting. what kind of person does that :(


----------



## MommyWishes4

DragonMummy said:


> so upset. some arsehole has made a fake account just so thy can post in my journal that i didn't really feel the baby move and i'm basically bullshitting. what kind of person does that :(

 Aww. That sounds terrible! :hugs:

Is the journal on here? Have you told an admin? They can find out who it was and delete the account/ban the original member.


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah me and another member have both reported it. they tried to disguise it as a lighthearted post but it was really nasty. basically saying that by my ov date i'm not even 9 weeks (er but by my scan i am!!!) and that do i really think i could feel something the size of a blueberry moving? sigh.... i've said all along it's bloody unlikely and i won't believe it til i feel it again but i've HAD a baby before. I know how it feels!


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> so upset. some arsehole has made a fake account just so thy can post in my journal that i didn't really feel the baby move and i'm basically bullshitting. what kind of person does that :(

OMFG that's awful, did you report it like mommywishes said????


----------



## Tor81

Amand_a, Spaghetti bolognese sounds amazing right now, I've just informed DH that's what we're eating on Sat, hope it's a miracle cure for me too, but if not I'm sure it'll still be yummy while I'm eating it!

Sofiekirsten, great news on your scan, so exciting.

DM, hope you get your car sorted soon, sometimes cars are SO much hassle

Foxforce, hows your vision now? Hope everything is ok & it's just another of those weird unexplained pregnancy symptoms.

Hi Duffy, congratulations & welcome!

Sparky, Congrats on the scan.

Doodle, are you worried cos of your symptoms easing off? I doubt it's anything to worry about so try not to panic hun, and at least you have your scan booked & your MW is going to try the Doppler, I have read on here that it can work at 8 weeks so you might be ok. Thinking of you.*

And happy thanksgiving to those celebrating.

xx


----------



## Tor81

Sofiekirsten said:


> :dohh:
> 
> Just found out my step sister is pregnant!
> 
> She is 6 weeks (ish) so there is only 3 weeks between us!
> 
> How weird :happydance:

That's great news, it will be so nice for the 2 of you to go through it together, and also for the little ones to have an immediate friend!


----------



## amand_a

DragonMummy said:


> so upset. some arsehole has made a fake account just so thy can post in my journal that i didn't really feel the baby move and i'm basically bullshitting. what kind of person does that :(

I'm so sorry to hear that. im relatively new to this site but i have noticed a bit of nastiness going around. Probably due to hormones and jealousy.
I wouldn't stress their just jealous!!! I felt DD at 12 weeks and i had loads of people tell me it was way to early to be feeling anything (because she was my first) But sure enough the same feeling gradually got stronger.

At the end of the day you felt something and its such a lovely thought that it could be your little bean!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

it's all been deleted now. guess i'll never know who it was but must be a member because they joined up specifically to go onto my journal and state their opinions. and frankly if they had just said it on here or in my journal "i don't believe you can feel a baby move that early" i would have said "yes i think youre right but that's what it felt like". I'm not deluded! But there's just no need to be unkind. I'm no saint but I have made a real effort on here to treat people with respect.


----------



## Tor81

DragonMummy said:


> so upset. some arsehole has made a fake account just so thy can post in my journal that i didn't really feel the baby move and i'm basically bullshitting. what kind of person does that :(

That's awful babe, who would do such a thing :(

Try not to worry though, you've reported it but you shouldnt need to justify yourself, we're all your friends & trust everything you say, who cares about these saddos. xx


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> it's all been deleted now. guess i'll never know who it was but must be a member because they joined up specifically to go onto my journal and state their opinions. and frankly if they had just said it on here or in my journal "i don't believe you can feel a baby move that early" i would have said "yes i think youre right but that's what it felt like". I'm not deluded! But there's just no need to be unkind. I'm no saint but I have made a real effort on here to treat people with respect.

well said DM, there is no excuse for that behaviour- like you said who does that?? Hope you are feeling better 

Hello girls, hope you are well, I have had a long/rough day.
Mommywishes- yeah I had to look when you posted your moving up a box!! whoo hoo, 9 weeks- LO is a fetus now. 

:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all and brrrrrr its a cold one here today!

Dragon mummy - How awful for you who whould be so unkind and such a bitch? There really is no need at all. :hug: to you hun xx

Doodlepants - my symtons have been less as well which got me a bit worried but the scan Tuesday showed everything was ok.

AFM - Well after having nothing since monday today i have some brown old blood discharge so i am hoping its just a bit thats been hanging around up there since monday. Will keep and eye on it today just in case though. Trying not to get to worked up about it and will be going into work as normal. If it gets worse i'll come home but hopefully its nothing. 

Yeah for being 9 weeks and moving up a box! :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

I swear the sickness is really starting to kick in with me, so far it's been random sicky moments then I felt ill nearly all day yesterday, nothing eases it and I'm even wakening up feeling sicky.... gonna try and get some sea bands today in the hope they'll help.... I feel like someone's turned my stomach upsidedown!!! But on the plus side Noodle must be producing some good hormones to cause it which gives me mental relief!


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive just phoned in sick for today, i really hate doing it, i feel so guilty :( But i feel like utter crap. Been so sick, it was bright yellow?! managed to give myself a nose bleed heaving so hard :( Had the worst nights sleep ever and have a sore throat.

Sorry if TMI for people, think im just feeling sorry for myself! :wacko:
Also have the emotional crying thing going on :cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

*hugs* poor you, I haven't made it out of bed yet with the waves of nausea... eugh


----------



## mummySS

Same here, i feel for you all, just managed to drag myself up and had my usual morning ritual of throwing up the yellow stuff. yuk yuk yuk


----------



## gw76

Glad to hear I am not the only one throwing up the "the yellow stuff" every morning. There is a terrible stomach bug going around my work (a school) so I didn't know if it was truly morning sickness or this bug getting me. I am nauseous ALL day! feel like crap! 


I am just waiting to hear back from the doc (second lot of blood tests) something is wonky with my thyroid....any of you experience this?


Glad to hear that things are going well for everyone :O)


----------



## DragonMummy

mmmm bile! I had that the other day when I got up. Am ok if I can sleep in but work days when i have to get up early are just hideous. So yes again throwing up bile and spit. Yum!


----------



## Britt11

seriously am I the luckiest one for MS on this thread?? I have not thrown up once nor have I had nausea....mind you I may have the tiniest little bit this morning, but hardly noticeable to the point I am wondering if I am or not lol... I am just still constantly hungry :) oh and very tired, by 530pm I am done for the night


----------



## honeybee28

britt im with you, no ms whatsoever.

ladies im scared, ive been spotting this afternoon light cramps and my boobs are less sore. saw the doc and got emergency scan tomorrow. im petrified it's the beginning of the end.

xxx


----------



## Britt11

hey hon, if its light spotting try not to worry about it too much. My boobs are on and off sore too so I wouldnt worry about that too much
Will be thinking of you for your scan I hope everything is okay, I am sure it will be hon


----------



## LittleSpy

Britt11 said:


> seriously am I the luckiest one for MS on this thread?? I have not thrown up once nor have I had nausea....mind you I may have the tiniest little bit this morning, but hardly noticeable to the point I am wondering if I am or not lol... I am just still constantly hungry :) oh and very tired, by 530pm I am done for the night

I've had bouts of pretty rough nausea but no throwing up & I feel super lucky, too.

My worst day was this past Monday when I had absolutely no appetite & felt very nauseous all day but yesterday & today (so far, it's not even noon yet) have been the best I've felt since 5 weeks 2 days. I'm so hoping it stays this way.
The fatigue is my #1 complaint -- so exhausted all the time. But I'd so much rather feel tired & have sore boobs than be sick.


----------



## honeybee28

Britt11 said:


> hey hon, if its light spotting try not to worry about it too much. My boobs are on and off sore too so I wouldnt worry about that too much
> Will be thinking of you for your scan I hope everything is okay, I am sure it will be hon

thanks hon, hope you are right. tomorrow morning cant come soon enough!xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Will be thinking of you honeybee, try and stay positive x


----------



## Doodlepants

honeybee28 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> hey hon, if its light spotting try not to worry about it too much. My boobs are on and off sore too so I wouldnt worry about that too much
> Will be thinking of you for your scan I hope everything is okay, I am sure it will be hon
> 
> thanks hon, hope you are right. tomorrow morning cant come soon enough!xxClick to expand...

You're not alone hun, I'm in at 8.30am for a scan as all my symptoms have gone. I'm worried too. FX'd us! Let us know how you get on.

Thank you everyone for being so lovely, I'll let you know how I get on in the morning.
DM- Can't believe someone said that! Things like that really annoy me- I think you'd know if you felt your own baby move! What business is it of theirs? How do they know you didn't?! Some people are morons. Fact.
Hope you didn't let them get to you.
xxx


----------



## Sherri81

Hey guys, have just been lurking for a bit right now. Will probably post more once I've had my scan on Tuesday and know everything is alright. Started getting nauseous pretty much bang on at 6 weeks, and I was even taking Diclectin to help with the nausea, but today, I woke up feeling fine. I really hope everything is still okay in there. Boobs are a bit burny, but that's it. I seem to remember this with Devon (symptoms coming and going), but of course with my history, I tend to get nervous...


----------



## honeybee28

Doodlepants said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> hey hon, if its light spotting try not to worry about it too much. My boobs are on and off sore too so I wouldnt worry about that too much
> Will be thinking of you for your scan I hope everything is okay, I am sure it will be hon
> 
> thanks hon, hope you are right. tomorrow morning cant come soon enough!xxClick to expand...
> 
> You're not alone hun, I'm in at 8.30am for a scan as all my symptoms have gone. I'm worried too. FX'd us! Let us know how you get on.Click to expand...

thanks doodle - and would you look at that you're not far away from me either! where abouts in WS are you? 
fx for your scan too hun. I've got a few errands to run after my apptmt but will check in as soon as i can, looking forward to hear how you get on too. im sure we'll be fine,but it's a scary time isnt it?.xxx


----------



## Duffy

Honeybee, I praying for a stickybean for you *massive hugs*............. 

I'm a little tired this morning just went in and had blood drawn requested my number of hormones so I know if they are low or high. I"m suppose to call back at noon and I"m scared wahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm just praying so hard this sticks and being the lazyest cat ever LOL.


----------



## Doodlepants

honeybee28 said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> hey hon, if its light spotting try not to worry about it too much. My boobs are on and off sore too so I wouldnt worry about that too much
> Will be thinking of you for your scan I hope everything is okay, I am sure it will be hon
> 
> thanks hon, hope you are right. tomorrow morning cant come soon enough!xxClick to expand...
> 
> You're not alone hun, I'm in at 8.30am for a scan as all my symptoms have gone. I'm worried too. FX'd us! Let us know how you get on.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks doodle - and would you look at that you're not far away from me either! where abouts in WS are you?
> fx for your scan too hun. I've got a few errands to run after my apptmt but will check in as soon as i can, looking forward to hear how you get on too. im sure we'll be fine,but it's a scary time isnt it?.xxxClick to expand...

 I'm in Midhurst. Where abouts are you? 
I've got Christmas shopping to do afterwards so I won't be on 'till after lunch either. Very scary time! I'm sure we're worrying over nothing xxx


----------



## honeybee28

ahhh cool, im down in sunny eastbourne. have you had any spotting? have you had a scan yet?xx


----------



## sparklexox

DragonMummy said:


> so upset. some arsehole has made a fake account just so thy can post in my journal that i didn't really feel the baby move and i'm basically bullshitting. what kind of person does that :(

Hi sweetie, Please don't worry that person is jealous and bitter! 

Ive had the same problem on another thread u may remember!:hugs:

Just forget about what they wrote delete it and block/report them.

I hope your well apart for that nob bugging your day xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Anyone have any idea how to get rid of a headache I've had it all day and it won't go away, I've tried headache tablets and been drinking loads... Any other ideas?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Annamumof2 said:


> Anyone have any idea how to get rid of a headache I've had it all day and it won't go away, I've tried headache tablets and been drinking loads... Any other ideas?

Maybe a warm bath?

If that doesn't help maybe a nap??

:flower:


----------



## Tor81

Razcox &#8211; I agree with your bbrrrr, it&#8217;s absolutely freezing! And DH wants us to go out for dinner at the German Market tonight, I've been home almost an hour & am nice and cosy now so don't want to go back out there!!

Aaisrie &#8211; sorry that you&#8217;re feeling rough but at least you&#8217;ve got the good attitude that at least it means the right things are going on in there.

Blue Bear &#8211; sounds like you&#8217;re having a tough time too, bright yellow sick sounds lovely! Hope you feel better soon hun.

MummySS &#8211; you too? I&#8217;ve been feeling very sick but I&#8217;m so please I&#8217;m not physically throwing up.

Gw76 &#8211; what&#8217;s wrong with your thyroid, and how do you know?

Britt &#8211; yeah you must be the lucky one! Make the most of it cos you never know if it might still set in&#8230;

Honeybee &#8211; hope everything is ok babe, good luck with your scan.

Doodle &#8211; hope your scan goes well too. I didn't realise they'd do scans on a weekend, I assumed these things would always have to be weekdays, good that neither of you have to wait until Monday.

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

honeybee28 said:


> ahhh cool, im down in sunny eastbourne. have you had any spotting? have you had a scan yet?xx

I've had no spotting, just all of a sudden my symptoms have gone, even my super sense of smell. I feel better after reading a post on here though. But, being me, I'm still worried! I've not had a scan with this one, so it'll be my first peek! I've had to go privately as NHS won't scan here early unless you have bleeding which is fair enough I guess.
A lot of ladies on here have had spotting, I think although its scary it's quite normal. Some people bleed all the way through and are fine. Everyone's different.
Have you had any snow? We were meant to (some said we did but I didn't see any!) xx


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been around much, OH has had a fortnight off work, so we've been busy doing stuff on the house. :)

I hope all is well with everyone, looks like I have a lot of catching up to do! xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahhh, Martyn's gone out so I'm scoffing mac and cheese watching Hitman. You just can't beat a night in with Tim Olyphant! Swoon!!!:winkwink:


----------



## honeybee28

Doodlepants said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> ahhh cool, im down in sunny eastbourne. have you had any spotting? have you had a scan yet?xx
> 
> I've had no spotting, just all of a sudden my symptoms have gone, even my super sense of smell. I feel better after reading a post on here though. But, being me, I'm still worried! I've not had a scan with this one, so it'll be my first peek! I've had to go privately as NHS won't scan here early unless you have bleeding which is fair enough I guess.
> A lot of ladies on here have had spotting, I think although its scary it's quite normal. Some people bleed all the way through and are fine. Everyone's different.
> Have you had any snow? We were meant to (some said we did but I didn't see any!) xxClick to expand...

can't wait til tomorrow morning, when this is over and done with and we've seen our little beans.
no not yet! they say maybe next week, it's ssooooooo cold isnt it!
xxxx


----------



## Duffy

Honeybee..... Beans are you pregnant with twins? 

I had spoting a day after my period was suppose to start for two days like the tail end of a period/test came out negative until yesterday andddddddddddd I went to the clinic and got my positive confirmed  The nurse won't tell me the count of the hormones/pregnancy number whatever its called she was being a jerk very short with me. Basically if you make it to your eight week check up we see you then grrrrrrrrrrr so that means they won't even see me at 6 weeks so Im not thrilled about that but I'm just hoping and praying my bean stays with me. Feeling good over all on mama duty right now I need a nap should have taken one when my daughter took her nap. 

I love the beach bump picture you guys have I'm going to put it put on my page after my check up dec 16 when I see my lil bean.


----------



## gw76

Tor81 said:


> Gw76  whats wrong with your thyroid, and how do you know?

Not sure what is wrong - doc never told me, just said I had to get checked again and that something was wonky with it. She did my prenatal blood work and found "whatever she found". 


I also just wanted to say how impressed I am with your posts - the fact that you write a little something to each person who has posted - don't know how you do it, but it's great - thanks


----------



## Aaisrie

Britt11 said:


> seriously am I the luckiest one for MS on this thread?? I have not thrown up once nor have I had nausea....mind you I may have the tiniest little bit this morning, but hardly noticeable to the point I am wondering if I am or not lol... I am just still constantly hungry :) oh and very tired, by 530pm I am done for the night

Don't say that! I said it a few days ago and the m/s crept in since... actually it's all day! I got the sea bands today so hopefully they'll ease it!!



Annamumof2 said:


> Anyone have any idea how to get rid of a headache I've had it all day and it won't go away, I've tried headache tablets and been drinking loads... Any other ideas?

When I was preg with DD I used the "forehead" stuff which you just rub on your head... one of my friends also said Olbas [I think it was olbas!] oil rubbed into your temples eases it too!



Tor81 said:


> Aaisrie  sorry that youre feeling rough but at least youve got the good attitude that at least it means the right things are going on in there.
> xx

Tor I'm trying so hard not to think of all the bad stuff... so hard to not focus on the possible lack of HB on monday's scan :s POSITIVITY EVE... THINK POSITIVE!


----------



## Britt11

Aaisrie said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> seriously am I the luckiest one for MS on this thread?? I have not thrown up once nor have I had nausea....mind you I may have the tiniest little bit this morning, but hardly noticeable to the point I am wondering if I am or not lol... I am just still constantly hungry :) oh and very tired, by 530pm I am done for the night
> 
> Don't say that! I said it a few days ago and the m/s crept in since... actually it's all day! I got the sea bands today so hopefully they'll ease it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea how to get rid of a headache I've had it all day and it won't go away, I've tried headache tablets and been drinking loads... Any other ideas?Click to expand...
> 
> When I was preg with DD I used the "forehead" stuff which you just rub on your head... one of my friends also said Olbas [I think it was olbas!] oil rubbed into your temples eases it too!
> 
> 
> 
> Tor81 said:
> 
> 
> Aaisrie  sorry that youre feeling rough but at least youve got the good attitude that at least it means the right things are going on in there.
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Tor I'm trying so hard not to think of all the bad stuff... so hard to not focus on the possible lack of HB on monday's scan :s POSITIVITY EVE... THINK POSITIVE!Click to expand...

Lol you are sooo right, too funny!!! I have had nausea pretty bad all day for my first time :dohh: however I am over 9 weeks, so not bad.
hee hee, serves me right for posting that hey
:hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

Well tried headache tablets, 4head (but think it's out of date so need a new one) and I had a lil nap and still kinda have a fuzzy head, maybe I need to sleep more, thanks tho girls...

Oh my MS is really bad at night now and don't help when hubby has the yucky burps which makes the whole room smell and make me wanna be sick, but don't want to be a bitch and say "andy your the cause of making me feel like icwanna be sick, get outta the room" so I'm suffering with it and smelling my strawberry chap lip to take my mind of it


----------



## MommyWishes4

Phew - I know what everyone means by exhaustion!! I don't think my DH quite understands that even doing minimal work (which tends to be the case with so much sickness) still leads me to being extremely exhausted. By four oclock or so, I'm so tired. By 5:30, I'm wiped out.


----------



## Sherri81

I was just wondering what you pregnant ladies would think about someone's facebook status if they posted this. Keep in mind she has never been pregnant and doiesn't have children.

'I love all of my pregnant friends and those that are mothers, and I appreciated how hard of a job it can be, however, I refuse to NOT park in the expectant mothers and mother's with children parking spots unless it is minus 30.'

So I commented back "do you park in handicapped spots as well?' But then realizing it would cause a family feud as she is sort of my SIL, I just decided to delete her from my facebook account, as I didn't want to see her stupid status's anymore.

Unfortuantely, Facebook didn't delete my comment when I did that, so she responded with this "No I do not, as handicapped spots are legally mandated and Mother with Child spots are not. Are you comparing having kids with you at Walmart to being disabled?'

Now I've already deleted her so I can't respond, but am I right to be pissed off at her? I mean, where does she get off decided who should park close to a store and who shouldn't? What about the woman in a high risk pregnancy (IE/ me), who has been told not to walk much but since my husband works 19 hours a day, I still have to go to the store and get my meds etc... So should i have to walk 1000 feet to the store entrance even though I am in a high risk pregnancy, just because she feels I don't deserve a parking spot close to the store? I don't like her tarring every pregnant woman with the same brush. We're not all easy going happy go lucky pregnant women who magically pop out a kid 9 months after a positive test. Some of us need extra help to get that kid here. And if it means parking closer to a store entrance so I don't slip and fall on 1000 feet of icy parking lot first, then so be it. Geez, grant me that at least. I think there are many women out there who do need those spots... who is she to pass judgement??

Rant over, I think...

Am I off base here for taking offense to this statement??


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sherri81 said:


> I was just wondering what you pregnant ladies would think about someone's facebook status if they posted this. Keep in mind she has never been pregnant and doiesn't have children.
> 
> 'I love all of my pregnant friends and those that are mothers, and I appreciated how hard of a job it can be, however, I refuse to NOT park in the expectant mothers and mother's with children parking spots unless it is minus 30.'
> 
> So I commented back "do you park in handicapped spots as well?' But then realizing it would cause a family feud as she is sort of my SIL, I just decided to delete her from my facebook account, as I didn't want to see her stupid status's anymore.
> 
> Unfortuantely, Facebook didn't delete my comment when I did that, so she responded with this "No I do not, as handicapped spots are legally mandated and Mother with Child spots are not. Are you comparing having kids with you at Walmart to being disabled?'
> 
> Now I've already deleted her so I can't respond, but am I right to be pissed off at her? I mean, where does she get off decided who should park close to a store and who shouldn't? What about the woman in a high risk pregnancy (IE/ me), who has been told not to walk much but since my husband works 19 hours a day, I still have to go to the store and get my meds etc... So should i have to walk 1000 feet to the store entrance even though I am in a high risk pregnancy, just because she feels I don't deserve a parking spot close to the store? I don't like her tarring every pregnant woman with the same brush. We're not all easy going happy go lucky pregnant women who magically pop out a kid 9 months after a positive test. Some of us need extra help to get that kid here. And if it means parking closer to a store entrance so I don't slip and fall on 1000 feet of icy parking lot first, then so be it. Geez, grant me that at least. I think there are many women out there who do need those spots... who is she to pass judgement??
> 
> Rant over, I think...
> 
> Am I off base here for taking offense to this statement??

 I definitely think you have a right! I would have been mad too. I'm only first trimester and I'm already having a really hard time getting around because I've been blessed with horrible sciatic nerve pain that half paralyzes my back and leg, where I'm hobbling around everywhere half bent over. I can't imagine how I'm going to get around later in pregnancy when I have to add a big bump to that! There's a good reason why those spots are there. Stores understand that pregnant women and women who have multiple small children (especially little children in the cold) have a hard time at the back of the lot. I think it's really mean of her to think that she's priviledged as a normal person to take those spots that are really needed by other people who are supposed to get them. I believe it IS like taking a handicap spot. 

We have many stores that have those spots - walmarts, both grocery stores in town, some restaurants, and I HATE the cold, but I would never even think to park in them unless I had the justified right of being big and pregnant or with little children, no matter what the temperature.

I remember when those spots first started appearing, and I thought how nice it was that the stores were being so considerate. Shame that their customers can't be though!


----------



## Mum2miller

MommyWishes4 said:


> Sherri81 said:
> 
> 
> I was just wondering what you pregnant ladies would think about someone's facebook status if they posted this. Keep in mind she has never been pregnant and doiesn't have children.
> 
> 'I love all of my pregnant friends and those that are mothers, and I appreciated how hard of a job it can be, however, I refuse to NOT park in the expectant mothers and mother's with children parking spots unless it is minus 30.'
> 
> So I commented back "do you park in handicapped spots as well?' But then realizing it would cause a family feud as she is sort of my SIL, I just decided to delete her from my facebook account, as I didn't want to see her stupid status's anymore.
> 
> Unfortuantely, Facebook didn't delete my comment when I did that, so she responded with this "No I do not, as handicapped spots are legally mandated and Mother with Child spots are not. Are you comparing having kids with you at Walmart to being disabled?'
> 
> Now I've already deleted her so I can't respond, but am I right to be pissed off at her? I mean, where does she get off decided who should park close to a store and who shouldn't? What about the woman in a high risk pregnancy (IE/ me), who has been told not to walk much but since my husband works 19 hours a day, I still have to go to the store and get my meds etc... So should i have to walk 1000 feet to the store entrance even though I am in a high risk pregnancy, just because she feels I don't deserve a parking spot close to the store? I don't like her tarring every pregnant woman with the same brush. We're not all easy going happy go lucky pregnant women who magically pop out a kid 9 months after a positive test. Some of us need extra help to get that kid here. And if it means parking closer to a store entrance so I don't slip and fall on 1000 feet of icy parking lot first, then so be it. Geez, grant me that at least. I think there are many women out there who do need those spots... who is she to pass judgement??
> 
> Rant over, I think...
> 
> Am I off base here for taking offense to this statement??
> 
> Totally agree!! with my last pregnancy i was very high risk and obviously the worst happened. So if someone had written that and i had seen it i would have been furious, they might not be a legal requirement that only mums and expecting mums can park there but they are marked because its obviously necessary. Rant totally acceptable!!!Click to expand...


----------



## DragonMummy

Sherri don't even get me started on people parking in the M&B spaces - it massively pisses me off!!! But good on you for deleting her. She sounds like a dick. I mean we've all parked somewhere we shouldn't have on the odd occasion, but bragging about it on FB just makes you an idiot.


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri81 said:


> I was just wondering what you pregnant ladies would think about someone's facebook status if they posted this. Keep in mind she has never been pregnant and doiesn't have children.
> 
> 'I love all of my pregnant friends and those that are mothers, and I appreciated how hard of a job it can be, however, I refuse to NOT park in the expectant mothers and mother's with children parking spots unless it is minus 30.'
> 
> So I commented back "do you park in handicapped spots as well?' But then realizing it would cause a family feud as she is sort of my SIL, I just decided to delete her from my facebook account, as I didn't want to see her stupid status's anymore.
> 
> Unfortuantely, Facebook didn't delete my comment when I did that, so she responded with this "No I do not, as handicapped spots are legally mandated and Mother with Child spots are not. Are you comparing having kids with you at Walmart to being disabled?'
> 
> Now I've already deleted her so I can't respond, but am I right to be pissed off at her? I mean, where does she get off decided who should park close to a store and who shouldn't? What about the woman in a high risk pregnancy (IE/ me), who has been told not to walk much but since my husband works 19 hours a day, I still have to go to the store and get my meds etc... So should i have to walk 1000 feet to the store entrance even though I am in a high risk pregnancy, just because she feels I don't deserve a parking spot close to the store? I don't like her tarring every pregnant woman with the same brush. We're not all easy going happy go lucky pregnant women who magically pop out a kid 9 months after a positive test. Some of us need extra help to get that kid here. And if it means parking closer to a store entrance so I don't slip and fall on 1000 feet of icy parking lot first, then so be it. Geez, grant me that at least. I think there are many women out there who do need those spots... who is she to pass judgement??
> 
> Rant over, I think...
> 
> Am I off base here for taking offense to this statement??

Okay you were good for not writing something worse, I would have gone postal on her!!! I WANT TO WRITE SO MANY EXPLETIVES HERE... This is one of my BIGGEST pet peeves. Getting out of the car in a tiny parking space with a huge bump, sick/in pain/any other pregnancy related thing.... And then to top it off, I have a 21mo old, lifting her into the car if I'm not in M&B and with a bump - WTF I want to punch her face in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh if I see someone without a child parking in M&B I report them to customer services hoping they'll get clamped. One day this old woman smoking her brains out in her car gave me the finger because I was doing major cross face because she was in M&B because she hadn't parked in the disabled space which was closer and they were ALL EMPTY?!


----------



## gw76

WELL I say it to their faces - politely of course -! It is sometimes tricky, but if it is very obvious that they are not pregnant (a man) or people who quite obviously don't have children with them, I will tell them off! Same with handicap spots - if they don't have a sticker in their window I will politely mention to them that they are parked illegally!

It drives me bonkers!! 

Sherri, I think you are completely justified in your feelings, and it is probably best that you can't respond back to her because, as you said, it will probably end in a family feud...this way it will just die out (hopefully)

How are you all this morning?
I am getting ready to take the wee man to swimming class. I can't be arsed as I feel like poo!! 
Hope you are all feeling as well as your MS will allow O:) LOL
Have a great Saturday...


----------



## Blue_bear

gw76 - morning sickness hasnt allowed me to do much yet today!

I cant stop looking for bargains on ebay! currently watching a maxi cosi car seat thats at £10! and ending shortly!


----------



## DragonMummy

only get it if it's brand new hun as if it's been involved in an accident will be useless, not to mention dangerous. i get all my car seats from Halfords. They generally have good ones on half price plus if you go on hotukdeals.co.uk or similar you can generally get another 20% off. My 2 booster chairs for H should have been £120 for the pair but were £56 for 2!!


----------



## DragonMummy

GW am loving that other countries also use the phrase "can't be arsed". That has brought me joy.


----------



## honeybee28

hey guys.

firstly, we have snow!!!

so yeah, i had the scan, an internal one. And she said that the 3 things that are meant to be there are there, sac, yolk (or whatever its called) and foetus. that's 1mm big. but no heartbeat yet. She said it looks like im 4.5-5 weeks. which i could almost accept, as i do believe i implanted very late, i had what i thought was an IB literally 5 weeks 1 day ago. Buuuuuuuut i had that 3+ test last week (which would have put me at 5 weeks last week, so im thinking i should be at least 6 by this week), which makes me think that this isn't actually progressing.
so i've had blood taken, will get the result later today, then having it done again on monday. then will go back in for another scan in a week and a half.
I'm shit scared.
how's everyone else doing?xxx


----------



## Worriedk

Hi,
That's reassuring about the scan that the 3 things they r looking for are there. Try not to worry! Everyone ovulated and implants at different times so ur probably earlier than u thought! Hope the next week passes quick 4 you!
It's snowy here! Quite yuck as it's more icy than soft snow! So hard not to fall!
Well, I have my first Christmas do tonight. Looking forward to the yum food but to be honest I think I'd rather stay in with heat on with Chinese and x factor! LOL.
Hope u r all well!!
Oh, Kent to ask; I'm 8.5 weeks and still not sick but every time I brush my teeth I really gag and if I had ate this morning I would have been sick! Any tips anyone? A dr in my work said to change toothpaste but unsuccessful. Any tips would be great as it's getting really bad. My mum just laughed when I asked her!!!
Thanks xo


----------



## MommyWishes4

Worriedk said:


> Oh, Kent to ask; I'm 8.5 weeks and still not sick but every time I brush my teeth I really gag and if I had ate this morning I would have been sick! Any tips anyone? A dr in my work said to change toothpaste but unsuccessful. Any tips would be great as it's getting really bad. My mum just laughed when I asked her!!!
> Thanks xo

 I had the same thing, as did my mother. Horrible gagging anytime I try to brush my teeth. My mother's solution was to not use any toothpaste and do her best with just a wet brush. 

Since that doesn't satisfy me though, I use a baking soda based toothpaste. It's never the toothpaste that bothers me though - it's the actual toothbrush! Because of the reaction, I've been forced to brush my teeth a bit less, which disgusts me. Hope it doesn't last.


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi girls, sorry I've been useless, been busy helping my parents get ready to move next week. My news is that I've got my booking appointment through at the hospital and cannot believe how soon it is! It's on 13th December, I'll only be 9+2! Bit disappointed really as I was told it would be between 12-14 weeks. Shouldn't moan I know!

Worriedk - I am wearing Seabands all day every day and it's really helping my nausea/sickness
Honeybee - will keep everything crossed for you, I'm sure it'll be fine :hugs:
Dragonmummy - good tip re Hotukdeals, I love that site!!! Especially the freebies. Someone has posted a list of all baby freebies on it but I'm ot signing up to any til further into preg. PS sorry to hear about the idiot posting on your journal, grrr. 
GW76 - hope you managed to get your son to swimming and relax for a wee while. Do you find you feel better as the day goes on?
Sherri - I don't think you are overreacting, I hate it when people park in reserved spaces be it handicapped or parent/child. My Mum is disabled and I get so incensed when I see people without a disabled badge parking in those spaces. I have NEVER parked in a reserved space. Facebook can be so difficult, if people post things that annoy me/wind me up they tend to get hidden rather than deleted.
Mommywishes4 - men don't seem to have any idea how exhausting it is growing another person! 
Anna - hope your headache has eased off. I know my SIL suffers terribly with headaches when she's pregnant and breastfeeding, she has to resort to taking paracetamol to ease them
Aaisrie - how are you finding the sea bands? I am amazed at how well they are working. Twice I have taken them off and been sick half an hour later!
Duffy - sorry to hear your nurse was being horrible, they don't seem to appreciate how stressful it is being newly pregnant. Also there seems to be such a variation on how they treat women, I didn't expect to be seen by the midwife at 6 weeks!
Dan-o - good to see you back. 
Doodlepants - how was your scan?


----------



## Aaisrie

Fifi I have to keep taking the right one off as it hurts me after a while. They haven't made me 100% but they definitely stop my tummy from feeling like it's turning in circles!!


----------



## Worriedk

thanks mw! Yeah, I think it's the toothbrush too! It's awful and I like to brush my teeth at least 3 times a day!
Yuk, but at least the only time I gag and feel sick is then and taking my tablet everyday!
Hope you all have a good Saturday night!
x


----------



## Sherri81

Honeybee I hope your numbers come back good.

And thank you to everyone who commented to me. Unfortunately it isn't dying down, as she has pulled my other brother into it, not the boyfriend brother. And because my brother likes to be a troublemaker, he obliged her. So this is the new comment on my page "Sarah Keller has asked me to post this as she has been blocked from commenting on this post. Do you feel better now?'

What an f***ing bitch! She can obviously see my page through my brother, her boyfriend, but is dragging my other brother into it, and he is doing it!! This is also the brother/girlfriend combo who didn't say a damn thing to me when my daughter died 3.5 months ago. My brother tried to call while I was doing a viewing at the funeral home, and because I didn't answer, as I obviously wasn't at home, he got mad and didn't try again. When my parents suggested he send a card or flowers he just said "I don't do cards or flowers." Hence I have never heard from him since.... His girlfriend of 5 years, is enough a part of this family now that she could have done something on her own had she felt like it, but she didn't either.

I haven't commented on her page since, and I honestly thought my comment would be erased once I deleted her. But since I haven't commented on her page, I would appreciate it if she wouldn't use others to comment on my page. She was blocked for a reason.

So if anyone would like to come back me up as I am getting my ass handed to me by my family, feel free. Sherr Elkey Bidder on facebook. But if you do, don't mention my current pregnancy, as I don't feel like any of them need to know I am expecting again. Most of them could give a sh*t about Devon's death, so I don't think they need to be let in on this news.


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ Added you Sherri... this is FUNKING RIDICULOUS! That girl needs a serious beat down... Makes my blood boil.


----------



## Aaisrie

I commented... taking deep breaths while doing so!! I swear my inner pregnancy beast is breathing smoke and fire and getting ready to kill!!


----------



## MommyWishes4

Worriedk said:


> thanks mw! Yeah, I think it's the toothbrush too! It's awful and I like to brush my teeth at least 3 times a day!
> Yuk, but at least the only time I gag and feel sick is then and taking my tablet everyday!
> Hope you all have a good Saturday night!
> x

 Yep, I also liked brushing my teeth 2 - 3 times a day. I just can't do it now! It's terrible, because not brushing my teeth so much makes me really self conscience - even if they look fine it's just a mental thing, you know? My mother had it through her entire pregnancy, but I'm so hoping somehow it'll stop with the other first trimester symptoms!



Sherri81 said:


> Honeybee I hope your numbers come back good.
> 
> And thank you to everyone who commented to me. Unfortunately it isn't dying down, as she has pulled my other brother into it, not the boyfriend brother. And because my brother likes to be a troublemaker, he obliged her. So this is the new comment on my page "Sarah Keller has asked me to post this as she has been blocked from commenting on this post. Do you feel better now?'
> 
> What an f***ing bitch! She can obviously see my page through my brother, her boyfriend, but is dragging my other brother into it, and he is doing it!! This is also the brother/girlfriend combo who didn't say a damn thing to me when my daughter died 3.5 months ago. My brother tried to call while I was doing a viewing at the funeral home, and because I didn't answer, as I obviously wasn't at home, he got mad and didn't try again. When my parents suggested he send a card or flowers he just said "I don't do cards or flowers." Hence I have never heard from him since.... His girlfriend of 5 years, is enough a part of this family now that she could have done something on her own had she felt like it, but she didn't either.
> 
> I haven't commented on her page since, and I honestly thought my comment would be erased once I deleted her. But since I haven't commented on her page, I would appreciate it if she wouldn't use others to comment on my page. She was blocked for a reason.
> 
> So if anyone would like to come back me up as I am getting my ass handed to me by my family, feel free. Sherr Elkey Bidder on facebook. But if you do, don't mention my current pregnancy, as I don't feel like any of them need to know I am expecting again. Most of them could give a sh*t about Devon's death, so I don't think they need to be let in on this news.

 Sherri, I'm so sorry you're going through this! That's so shitty of them! This girl sounds super immature and looking for a needless fight. It's a shame you have to deal with it when you're going through enough already!


----------



## Sherri81

Thank you ladies for seeing it my way and making me feel better about the situation. And thank you for commenting, Aaisrie. That was a very, umm... colourful, comment, lol. I think you might have shut it down right there, as no one else has commented since, lol. Oh, and Kenny Blankenship is my brother, but not the one going out with Sarah. But he changes his name all the time on facebook... whatever...

I have to say, I wish I was feeling sicker right about now... I had about 3 days of feeling awful, and now, I feel pretty much okay. I know everyone say symptoms come and go, so I really hope that is all it is. I think I remember saying this with Devon, and then everything was good with her. I sometimes just wish I was some other pregnant lady, and not Sherri pregnant lady :roll:

:pop: I wish I could do that to Sarah and Trevor right about now.


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh I know what you mean Sherri.. although I've been as sick as a dog all day so still in bed!!! And my comment was a restrained as I could be! I was trying to make it sound like I didn't know who made the comment but don't know if it came off like that!!! :]


----------



## Aaisrie

Kenny commented trying to shoot me down. Sorry but I don't understand how your brother, especially as he's not with that girl, is sticking up for her?!


----------



## Sherri81

Yes, he is sticking up for her. And I am just so tired of it already, especially as my other brother, the one who is with her, has deleted me from his account. Not that it should worry me too much, as, like I said, he tried that once to call me after Devon died, and then that was it, I never heard from him again. But it does hurt that he would react in that way. I didn't bring him into it, so why does he have to go and do that.

Our family is complex, and I hate it. I have two older brothers, Trevor is the oldest, Justin is 18 months older than me. Trevor and I have never gotten along, and growing up, Justin and I were the closer of the 3 of us. As everyone got older, and when Justin moved away to join the military, Trevor and Justin became closer, and the 2 of them started ganging up on me. And so this, of course, extends into Justin's relationship as well. Trevor would much rather stick up for Sarah than for me, as he is closer to Justin than he is to me. And by that reasoning, Shannon, my SIL who is married to Trevor, is closer to Justin than I am, even though he is my own brother.

Trevor is a troublemaker, and Justin thinks its funny. I am severely lactose intolerant, and one of Trevor's greatest joys is in trying to make me eat stuff with milk in it. When Greg was 18 months old and we were visiting Justin, I asked Trevor to keep the basement door closed as Greg was just walking, and I didn't want him to fall down the stairs. Trevor refused to do that as he didn't see the need, after all, his kid wasn't walking yet. So he left the door open. And consequently, I ended up following Greg the whole visit, just to make sure he wouldn't fall down the stairs. When Trevor's daughter started walking however, you should have seen the stink he made about keeping things closed so she couldn't get in.

Its a very 2 sided thing. Its tiring, and I hate it. And I don't see eye to eye with Sarah which is why I deleted her. I didn't think my brother Justin would go ahead and delete me though, since I am family, and I never once brought him into it.


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow Sherri that is amazing that people can be so hateful and childish. I'm sure it would be easier if they weren't family because no-one wants selfish/childish people in their life. It sounds like they just bring you down. You really don't need this when you're dealing with so much and in early pregnancy. They need to back off!! They sound like they're about 12!!! Poor you... having to deal with that... trying to make you eat milk - WTF?! Not shutting the door to keep THEIR NEPHEW safe!! I mean sure he's your son but he's their nephew and they should be more caring?! My sister would kill anyone who even looked funny at my DD!!


----------



## Sherri81

As I said, my family is complex and I hate it. I had never thought that the end of my relationship with my brother would come as a result of him ignoring my child's death. And now that it has come down to it, he has deleted me from facebook, which was his only connection to me.

So I guess that truly is it for me and this brother. I could try to pretend and say it doesn't bother me, but deep down, it has always bothered me that he never said anything to me after Devon died, and it does bother me that he deleted me from his page simply because I disagreed with his girlfriend.


----------



## Aaisrie

It's sad that you feel it's come to this but at the same time it sounds like you've been extremely patient with his, what I can only describe as, childish behaviour and selfishness. It seems he can't even see how much his actions hurt and are continuing to hurt you. I'm so sorry honey, you know all us girls are behind you and if you ever need support we're here
<3


----------



## Aaisrie

OMG girls - New addiction:

https://www.canyouseealine.com/

You can vote on whether you can see a line... this def helps those who still wanna poas!!! :]


----------



## Sherri81

Thank you so much. I'm glad I'm part of a forum like this, where I feel safe enough to say pretty much whatever I feel. And you ladies are really the only people who know I am pregnant, besides my parents and Ian's mom and his brother. Oh, and my neighbours know too because they are the sweetest couple ever, and they were the ones that hosted our luncheon after Devon's funeral. So I had to tell them.

Its so sad that I haven't even felt the desire to tell anyone else in my family yet.


----------



## Aaisrie

Anytime Sherri!! My immediate family and OH's know and just you guys and a couple of other friends who've supported me with early losses and such but I'm not announcing until I know there's a Noodle in there!!


----------



## Duffy

Sherri, First hugs to you for your loss *big hugs* second your brother needs a beat down! I too have a long history with my own brother who puts other first/we are now just getting along (with out strangling each other lol) but I know how it feels to not have your sibling have your back. I'm not on your facebook so I don't know the whole story but reading all your post from what you said it really making me want to do some damage to his friend/er girlfriend and smack him around a bit pssssffffffff. 

Hugs hon.


----------



## Sherri81

I have now changed my facebook status to be non negative. I dare anyone to find something wrong with it now :roll:

Starting to feel a teensy bit 'off' again, which is reassuring I think.

Can we just fast forward 6 months or so??


----------



## gw76

DragonMummy said:


> GW am loving that other countries also use the phrase "can't be arsed". That has brought me joy.

DragonMummy - I was born in Glasgow, my folks emigrated to Canada when I was wee, but I did my teacher's training in Glasgow and still have family there...my folks have been here 34 years, but sound like they just got off the boat O:) 

Well I survived swim class with the wee man, but it wasn't easy. Still feeling crappy, but that's what it's all about right O:)

Right, off to bed and hopefully a long, uninterrupted sleep!!!


----------



## MommyWishes4

Ugh, I had the worst night! Couldn't stop throwing up. All day I felt better, I kept thinking "Maybe it's not so bad anymore...maybe I'm growing out of the sickness."

Nope. :( 

Apparently it was just saving up for nighttime. I'm relaxing now with chamomile tea and chicken noodle soup to try and relax my stomach, since it's still trying to heave more up.


----------



## Annamumof2

hiya girls sorry i havent been on here for a bit, ive been resting and cuddling with the hubby spending much time with him as posable because he starts his new job 1st dec, which means he will be leaving home from 7am and not getting home till 7pm because he has to travel 2 hours to get to his new job to do some training for 6 months...

the kids are better which i am glad so there is no illness in the house... i went to see my mum and dad yesterday and omg i am sick of going there already because they just keep on "when you going to clean up your home?" "when can we come round to see you?" im like omg leave me alone i dont need this...

and me.. i am doing kinda alright, the MS is coming and going and i cant wait till it stops. the tired feeling has kinda gone away and doesnt kick in till later at night, and i keep feeling hungry i have been wanting cheese and onion walker crisps but i havent given in to the temptation of getting any i might get some this week if i still feel i want them.
next week will be my next appointment and scan i cant wait to see how much the baby has grown. i hope all you girls have been well with your appointments and everything is going smoothly for you all.

i think i might just copy this in to my journal as i wont know what else to write in it other then this lol...


----------



## Squeeker

Hey all,

My edd is July 22, my prenatal appt is Dec. 14 and my first scan is Jan.7. I was reallllllllly hoping it would be before Christmas so that I could surprise my family with the scan pic on Christmas morning, but it didn't work out that way. Boo!


----------



## Delish

Squeeker said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My edd is July 22, my prenatal appt is Dec. 14 and my first scan is Jan.7. I was reallllllllly hoping it would be before Christmas so that I could surprise my family with the scan pic on Christmas morning, but it didn't work out that way. Boo!

Hi squeeker - my EDD & midwife appt are the same! Scan Jan 4, like you I'm disappointed I won't be able to show the scan pic at Christmas... so close, but not quite!


Hello to everyone else, I pop in now and then but either never get a chance to reply (LO keeps me so busy!) or feel a bit shy replying when everyone's chatting away. :blush:


----------



## honeybee28

My 12 week scan is 4th Jan (though ive been put back from my emergency scan, so will only be 10 weeks then, but oh well).

we are going to have a private scan before christmas so we can tell family on christmas day, you guys could do that too? Not sure where in the world you are though so might not be possible!!

xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!
Had such a busy weekend! It's taken me ages to finally post!
My scan yesterday went fine:happydance:. I've been put forward to 9 weeks 4 days but I'd like to stay in July please! We saw heartbeat etc and got 10 pics and a cd rom thingy too which is nice.
Sherri- I'm so sorry you're having trouble with family, they can be so hurtful sometimes! Martyn hasn't spoken to his family for years now because they were so awful to him! Not what you need right now!:hugs: 
Re- the parking thing- we went to asda one sunday morning and got there early so waited in the car- EVERYONE parked in the M+B spots!!! I couldn't believe my eyes! It also annoys me when people with kids that are too old to be in car seats park there too- err hello!?!! Park somewhere else!
Honeybee, did you get your bloods back ok?
Hope everyone's well 
xxx


----------



## honeybee28

hey doodle!! sooooo glad your scan went well i was thinking of you.
had first lot of bloods back, cant remember the exact number but was around 3,600. Which is normal for someone who is 5 weeks so either I'm not progressing, or i implanted really really late (which is poss as the positive test i got when af was a day late was ssooooo faint). and also i do have quite a long cycle.
so will find out tomorrow when i have more blood done which way this is going. fx.

xxx


----------



## Clareabell

Hello, I have been reading this thread for weeks and weeks but have always felt to scared to join. This is my first baby but my closest friend suffered a mmc a little while ago which has put me on edge and have stupidly felt that talking about the pregnancy and joining in would some how jinx things for me. 

I am now feeling a little more confident as had a scan last week and saw baby in the right place with a good heartbeat.


----------



## honeybee28

hey clareabell, welcome :) so glad your scan went well!
and yey you're another sussex girl! where abouts are you?xx


----------



## Clareabell

Hi Honeybee, Thank you we were so pleased I was almost crying. It was incredible. I'm in Horsham. Where about's are you?


----------



## Doodlepants

Clareabell said:


> Hi Honeybee, Thank you we were so pleased I was almost crying. It was incredible. I'm in Horsham. Where about's are you?

Hi Clareabell! Congrats on the scan, I had mine yesterday, I cried too!!! It's such a relief to see that everythings ok!
I'm West Sussex too, Midhurst. I think there's a few of us in the same area. Dragon Mummy's not too far I don't think.
Did you have an early scan privately too?x


----------



## crumpets

Hi ladies

I'm 8 weeks and thinking about having a private scan before christmas. I'm seeing midwife for first time on Thursday 2nd December but I'm not sure they'll fit me in for my 12 week scan before Christmas. I'm due on the 10th July : )

Doodlepants - How much did you manage to see?

xxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Evenin ladies! Welcome clareabell!

I swear this all day sickness is NOT funny!! With DD I was ill in the morning which eased off as I ate and by lunchtime, this is ALL DAY and no matter what I eat it's there with a vengeance.... :[ I want the backache instead!!!


----------



## Clareabell

Hi Doodle, I was given an early scan because there was confusion surrounding my dates as i have had irregular periods since coming of the pill. I'm 9+2. Midhurst is not to far away from me will you be having baby at St Richards?? 

Is such a relief to see everything is progressing well. I have not really had many symptoms so it was great to see that there actually is a baby in there and this is not all in my head. 

Aaisrie - All my family come from NI, Cookstown! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Awesome, worriedK is also in this wee group from NI too :]


----------



## sparklexox

WELCOME NEWBIE AND CONGRATS!

Doodlepants so pleased you seen the wee toot and everything ok xxx

We was suppose to be at Frankie Boyle in Glasgow tonight , It took us over 3 hours to get closeto the town Dundee that should only take 1 hour! Then we heard on the radio that the A9 road was closed so we had to turn back! To risky!!! The motorway was a white out with snow Ive never seen thick snow fall with thunder and lighting at the same time!!! wow... 

Gutted to miss him, He's a Scottish comedian.

xxx


----------



## sparklexox

Doodlepants said:


> Hi everyone!
> Had such a busy weekend! It's taken me ages to finally post!
> My scan yesterday went fine:happydance:. I've been put forward to 9 weeks 4 days but I'd like to stay in July please! We saw heartbeat etc and got 10 pics and a cd rom thingy too which is nice.
> Sherri- I'm so sorry you're having trouble with family, they can be so hurtful sometimes! Martyn hasn't spoken to his family for years now because they were so awful to him! Not what you need right now!:hugs:
> Re- the parking thing- we went to asda one sunday morning and got there early so waited in the car- EVERYONE parked in the M+B spots!!! I couldn't believe my eyes! It also annoys me when people with kids that are too old to be in car seats park there too- err hello!?!! Park somewhere else!
> Honeybee, did you get your bloods back ok?
> Hope everyone's well
> xxx

Congrats hunni :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

Sherri81 said:


> As I said, my family is complex and I hate it. I had never thought that the end of my relationship with my brother would come as a result of him ignoring my child's death. And now that it has come down to it, he has deleted me from facebook, which was his only connection to me.
> 
> So I guess that truly is it for me and this brother. I could try to pretend and say it doesn't bother me, but deep down, it has always bothered me that he never said anything to me after Devon died, and it does bother me that he deleted me from his page simply because I disagreed with his girlfriend.

Am sorry this has happened:kiss: the last thing you need to be worrying about him deleting you from FB!! your brother other half seems a control freak.. :hugs::hugs::hugs: chin up and try and considerate on you and bump. 

xx


----------



## Duffy

_Squeeker, do they give you a scan at your first OB appt? Where I'm located they do a internal scan and give you some pictures, if they do that maybe you can still do something then? I do admit it would be nice to have a twently week scan and surprise are loved ones.

Delish, I get shy too  but I'm jumping in today LOL.

Honeybee I heard alot about private scans my medical card won't pay for it unless ordered by the OB. Blah. 

Doodlepants that awesome you got pictures I can't wait to get mine nextmonth.

Clareabell, miscarriages are normal and sadly hit when we least expect them, I too had a miscarriage in sept at five weeks never expected it. But don't let miscarriages scare you big big big hugs your be just fine 

Aaisrie, awwwwwww I hope your sickness goes away I never got much of that in my pregnancy with my daughter, they say when you don't it will hit you the second time GULP lol. 

Sparklexox WOW thunder and lighting when SNOW that a video record moment I'm totally into freak thunder storms lol. 

All is good here I decided to put up the July BEACH logo for this group and a tickler I have a good feeling about this pregnancy._


----------



## sparklexox

Duffy said:


> _Squeeker, do they give you a scan at your first OB appt? Where I'm located they do a internal scan and give you some pictures, if they do that maybe you can still do something then? I do admit it would be nice to have a twently week scan and surprise are loved ones.
> 
> Delish, I get shy too  but I'm jumping in today LOL.
> 
> Honeybee I heard alot about private scans my medical card won't pay for it unless ordered by the OB. Blah.
> 
> Doodlepants that awesome you got pictures I can't wait to get mine nextmonth.
> 
> Clareabell, miscarriages are normal and sadly hit when we least expect them, I too had a miscarriage in sept at five weeks never expected it. But don't let miscarriages scare you big big big hugs your be just fine
> 
> Aaisrie, awwwwwww I hope your sickness goes away I never got much of that in my pregnancy with my daughter, they say when you don't it will hit you the second time GULP lol.
> 
> Sparklexox WOW thunder and lighting when SNOW that a video record moment I'm totally into freak thunder storms lol.
> 
> All is good here I decided to put up the July BEACH logo for this group and a tickler I have a good feeling about this pregnancy._

Hi there welcome and congrats:hugs:

Its was amazing to watch could get iphone in time pain in the butt!!

xxx


----------



## honeybee28

Clareabell said:


> Hi Honeybee, Thank you we were so pleased I was almost crying. It was incredible. I'm in Horsham. Where about's are you?

I can imagine!! If there's a heartbeat on my scan a week from wednesday I'll cry. And if there's not i'll cry. either way there'll be tears!!

i like horsham, my sister works for horsham council. i live in eastbourne.xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Doodlepants said:


> Clareabell said:
> 
> 
> Hi Honeybee, Thank you we were so pleased I was almost crying. It was incredible. I'm in Horsham. Where about's are you?
> 
> Hi Clareabell! Congrats on the scan, I had mine yesterday, I cried too!!! It's such a relief to see that everythings ok!
> I'm West Sussex too, Midhurst. I think there's a few of us in the same area. Dragon Mummy's not too far I don't think.
> Did you have an early scan privately too?xClick to expand...

Yep I'm in Aldershot, I work in Guildford so not far at all! Welcome Clareabell!!

OMG am soooo tired. Didn't get up til 10 and then managed to actually get some laundry done and make a casserole for tea then back to bed from 1700 til 1930. And now I am considering going back to bed! Am working til 2100 tomorrow so am going to be shagged!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi Crumpets, I'll try and put a pic up soon, you can see the head, body and little stumps and the cord! Looks like a jelly baby lol!
Clareabell, Yes I'm going to St Richards, I had Holly there and they were brill. Are you going there?x


----------



## Doodlepants

OMFG I'm so pissed off! Apparently theres a paedo living opposite me but because he doesn't have contact with us directly I can't find out for sure?!!! He works in the charity shop here urgh!! I want to move :( Again! 
Apparently they have Megan's Law in US so you can see if there's one near you- why the hell can't we have that here? Can someone please explain? xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Sparkle such a shame Frankie B is hilarious love him in mock the weak!

duffy I just hope it doesnt get any worse!! I thought I'd got away without it this time because I had backache really but it's gone and the sickness has come!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Doodle it took them fecking years to bring in Sarahs law! Appalling. I have my own ideas on how justice would be done with anyone who takes advantage of the vulnerable when I rule the world!

However, it is a small comfort, but if it is a KNOWN paedophile they will be closely monitored and followed. Better that than one NOT known to police etc who would slip through unnoticed. Also I would be careful about believing local gossips. It is an easy malicious rumour to start and a difficult one to shrug off. x


----------



## Aaisrie

Well said DM!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Thats good that they're monitered. I know its not politically correct but I do favour castration lol!
It's difficult to know whats crap and whats the truth, I haven't said anything as we tend to keep ourselves to ourselves...
On a funnier side of it (except if you were the doc!) a while ago a mob started outside someones house in Portsmouth because someone had read in the yellow pages that there was a pedeatrician living there! :rofl: Now THAT is dumb! x


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle castration doesn't stop them abusing kids though!! I think lobotomy or death!! I know I'm harsh.

I'm not gonna sleep tonight thinking about my scan tomorrow... what if there's nothing there?


----------



## mummySS

Doodlepants said:


> On a funnier side of it (except if you were the doc!) a while ago a mob started outside someones house in Portsmouth because someone had read in the yellow pages that there was a pedeatrician living there! :rofl: Now THAT is dumb! x

hahahaha, omg thanks for posting that it has really made me cackle :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

Aaisrie said:


> Doodle castration doesn't stop them abusing kids though!! I think lobotomy or death!! I know I'm harsh.
> 
> I'm not gonna sleep tonight thinking about my scan tomorrow... what if there's nothing there?

Oooh yes, your idea is much better!!!
Try not to worry about tomorrow :hugs: I cried with relief when I had mine! This part is so stressful isn't it?!
Let us know how you get on. I'm sure you'll be fine xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Hi Crumpets, I'll try and put a pic up soon, you can see the head, body and little stumps and the cord! Looks like a jelly baby lol!
> Clareabell, Yes I'm going to St Richards, I had Holly there and they were brill. Are you going there?x

Hey Hun glad your scan went well, are you posting a pic on here or another thread?


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodlepants said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Doodle castration doesn't stop them abusing kids though!! I think lobotomy or death!! I know I'm harsh.
> 
> I'm not gonna sleep tonight thinking about my scan tomorrow... what if there's nothing there?
> 
> Oooh yes, your idea is much better!!!
> Try not to worry about tomorrow :hugs: I cried with relief when I had mine! This part is so stressful isn't it?!
> Let us know how you get on. I'm sure you'll be fine xxxClick to expand...

I'm petrified... really really scared... I've been a little worried since I find out but it's like a big monster under the bed waiting to jump out saying "haha you're not pregnant, you've lost another" *sighs* I know I should try and stay positive but especially with all the posts around about stuff... it's hard


----------



## Worriedk

Aaisrie, hope tomorrow goes well for you! It's hard not to worry but I'm sure u will be grand! Try get a gd nites sleep!

Hope everyone else is doing well! 
Really don't want to go to work tomorrow! Working long day *yawn*.
Need energy! Need to be able to sleep better at night! Can't stand being on my feet all day when feeling crappy!
Xo


----------



## mummySS

FX for you Aaisrie
x


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl @ paediatrician

Good luck tomorrow 'aaisrie xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Well girlys I'm off to bed, might pop in, in a few hours if I get woken up by the bean leaning on my bladder...

Night all


----------



## Squeeker

> we are going to have a private scan before christmas so we can tell family on christmas day, you guys could do that too? Not sure where in the world you are though so might not be possible!!

I'm in Canada, and I actually have NO idea if private scans are a possibility or not. I will look into it!



> Squeeker, do they give you a scan at your first OB appt? Where I'm located they do a internal scan and give you some pictures, if they do that maybe you can still do something then?

Nope, normally my first scan wouldn't be until 20-ish weeks, and that would be my ONLY scan. However, because I'm being tested for birth defects because of a family history, I'm getting one at 12 weeks.


----------



## Clareabell

Doodlepants said:


> No i'm not going to St Richards having mine at the Princess Royal in Haywards Heath. I am in the hospitals a lot for my job so know all the one acute hospitals in West Sussex well. xx
> 
> Aaisrie - Good luck for today!! x x x


----------



## foxforce

Morning all 

How is everyone today?

All very snowy here had a super cold weekend, so glad I don't have to go into work for a few days :D

Done my best to catch up since thursday.....

Doodle - Congrats on your scan result :hugs: and great news on your new edd think your a day ahead of me :D Wow that you got so many pics! Oh dear not good on your neighbour :nope: best just keeping your distance like you are, lol @ pedeatrician that made me giggle...some people!

Squeeker - Hi and congrats on your :bfp: :wave: shame about your scan date, it would have been good before Christmas to show your family

Clareabell, Crumpet - Hi and congrats on your scan and welcome :D how's your symptoms? My avatar pic is from a scan at 8+1 weeks to give you an idea, could see hb too. I have a private scan booked for when I'm nearly 12 weeks mid December

Aaisrie - Good luck for your scan today hun :hugs: Looking forward to more lovely pics

I had a busy weekend, was in Manchester for the night on Friday with parents, we went to Andrea Bocelli at MEN, was a very different concert for me and dh (very cultured and serious) was good though for a change although need to speak to customer services as we had a stupid speaker stand blocking our view and at £120 a ticket (should have been great seats) we weren't happy :growlmad: Had the tickets a year.

Hope your all feeling better with your ms x


----------



## DragonMummy

Fox i'd have been furious! For that sort of money you'd expect to be sat on the bloody stage! Write a letter of complaint. I would, Cheeky sods! No snow here yet. Apparently it's thought about it a couple of times and was -8 this morning. Am off work today. Harry is poorly so am staying home. Tbh i'm quite pleased as I feel like cack and don't much fancy doing a 12 til 9. Need a sleep...


----------



## foxforce

DM - just finished the email with photos attached am still furious we were right by the stage that was the point but just a little above so we had a good view! Hopefuly hear something positive back just makes us so mad they let us sit there without saying anything when they would have known, should have moved us to other seats at the interval we were told afterwards!! Which made us fuming! Some people were moved

Had a good flurry of snow this am got a good couple of inches, supposed to be blizzards forecast tomorrow. Hope Harry and yourself feel better soon get the rest while you can!


----------



## Razcox

Afternoon all!! Had some snow here over the weekend but not a lot. Meant to have some more tonight so really hoping i get a snow day tomorrow :)

Clareabell - Congrates! ;) When are you due and I will add you :)

Crumpets - Welcome aboard, added you to the front page.

Doodlepants - Great news on the scan hun you must be so happy :)

AFM - Had some more brown yucky stuff but rang the EPU and they said is nothing to worry about as everything was fine at the scan on tuesday. All died down now so dont feel to worried. Other then that i felt awful on sat night and went to bed at 8pm only to have a very upset tummy and be on the loo every couple of hours!! Bearly got out of bed sunday and felt much better for it. Oh and some exciting news my girl Ela was mated the weekend so hopfully in 9 weeks we will have some puppies :happydance: Will have her scanned in a few weeks to check.


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh for a 9 week gestation...


----------



## sparklexox

Razcox said:


> Afternoon all!! Had some snow here over the weekend but not a lot. Meant to have some more tonight so really hoping i get a snow day tomorrow :)
> 
> Clareabell - Congrates! ;) When are you due and I will add you :)
> 
> Crumpets - Welcome aboard, added you to the front page.
> 
> Doodlepants - Great news on the scan hun you must be so happy :)
> 
> AFM - Had some more brown yucky stuff but rang the EPU and they said is nothing to worry about as everything was fine at the scan on tuesday. All died down now so dont feel to worried. Other then that i felt awful on sat night and went to bed at 8pm only to have a very upset tummy and be on the loo every couple of hours!! Bearly got out of bed sunday and felt much better for it. Oh and some exciting news my girl Ela was mated the weekend so hopfully in 9 weeks we will have some puppies :happydance: Will have her scanned in a few weeks to check.

Hi Raz, Glad your ok and scan was fine!!:hugs:

O exciting bout your possible puppy's cute xx


----------



## Razcox

DragonMummy said:


> Oh for a 9 week gestation...

LOL i know how great would that be!


----------



## samzi

i keep worrying im going to go for my scan next week and there wil be nothing there. driving myself mad :(


----------



## mummySS

samzi said:


> i keep worrying im going to go for my scan next week and there wil be nothing there. driving myself mad :(

me too... what day's your scan? Mine is Friday 10th (gotta wait til the END of the week, groan...)


----------



## mummySS

Razcox said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Oh for a 9 week gestation...
> 
> LOL i know how great would that be!Click to expand...

Haha would be great, but as a first timer, i'm thinking i kinda need the 9 months to get mentally prepared! :blush:

That said, i cannot wait for the 1st tri to be over! 

x


----------



## samzi

7th (a week tomorrow)


----------



## DragonMummy

Samzi no point in worrying love. Worrying won't change any outcome (sorry if that sounds harsh) and it's not good for you. So chill the beans! I just tried not to think about mine. Am already starting to think about my next scan in 3 weeks but I am just pushing that out of my mind. xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

So upset. Just come home from my early scan. I waited in the waiting room for 45mins while they called/waited on girls who hadn't turned up even though I was there on time they wouldn't take me in. They then asked some brief questions [DoB age etc] then rushed me onto the table, did a scan where I couldn't see the screen, turned the screen slightly so I could JUST see while nearly breaking my neck. Fortunately I asked for a picture at the start. She said she thought she could see a heartbeat quickly pointed at something then switched the scanner off and rushed me out of the room. I am crying my eyes out totally upset, I don't feel reassured I feel terrified that I'm gonna MC :(


----------



## Razcox

Aaisrie said:


> So upset. Just come home from my early scan. I waited in the waiting room for 45mins while they called/waited on girls who hadn't turned up even though I was there on time they wouldn't take me in. They then asked some brief questions [DoB age etc] then rushed me onto the table, did a scan where I couldn't see the screen, turned the screen slightly so I could JUST see while nearly breaking my neck. Fortunately I asked for a picture at the start. She said she thought she could see a heartbeat quickly pointed at something then switched the scanner off and rushed me out of the room. I am crying my eyes out totally upset, I don't feel reassured I feel terrified that I'm gonna MC :(

Aww hun i am so sorry they rushed you so much i am sure eveything is fine if they saw the HB xxxxx :hug:


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't even know if she could, she said she THOUGHT she could?! I mean surely you either can or can't?!


----------



## mummySS

weird - she sounds like a horrid rushed lady. I wouldn't worry too much hun, they wouldn't have rushed you off if they'd have spotted something wrong or inconsistent. I know it's upsetting though. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I just wanted reassured that this baby is okay, that I'm not going to lose this one [I mean I know they can't guarantee it!] I just wanted a crumb ya know! What's the point of having the clinic if they don't reassure women who've had problems?!


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, I'm back from my second scan, & it was probably the quickest scan in history!
Must have lasted a minute tops, lol!
I stupidly went in with a totally empty bladder (wasn't expecting an abdominal scan this early!) so the ultrasound was really grainy. Baby was very easy to find again & we saw the HB still pumping away (phew!)

Baby is now measuring 8w 4d. :yipee:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Next scan is on the 29th December, which is the normal 12 week screening scan. I should be 12w6d by then if all goes OK.

Here is my very blobby pic of our 2cm baby!:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/Top-2-1.jpg


----------



## Clareabell

Aaisrie - Sorry to hear that you had such a horrible time, my midwife at my booking in was really rushing and scatty and looked at me as if i was the biggest inconvenience. Like the others said though everything must be super, or they would of kept you in there a while. 

Raz - My EDD is 1st July, 12 week scan on 23rd Dec when i will actually be 13+6. 

Dan O - Congrats on your scan. I had my scan at 8 +5 and they look identical. 

AFM -I had a rubbish day at work, it was really busy. I have been having real pain in my pelvic bone on the right side its very annoying. To top the day off MS started about 4pm. I haven't had it for a few days so thought i had been let off. How was everyone else's day?


----------



## honeybee28

hey clareabell, sorry your day was rubbish. 

dan o - yey for your scan!! How exciting

aaisrie - sorry about your scan. She THOUGHT?! what a dumbass. Surely they must have made notes on what they saw? could you call them to double check it? 

mine's crappy too im still waiting on hcg result from the hospital. just called them and they said the person who's making the calls tonight is busy with a patient, but once he's done with that, he'll start making the calls. limbo land is killing me. i need to know now. it's driving me crazy.xxx


----------



## MommyWishes4

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies, I'm back from my second scan, & it was probably the quickest scan in history!

 Mine was super quick too! Especially since my doctor had to check out my ovary and such, he only focused on the baby for like 30 seconds! I didn't even have time to look over at DH and say "There's our baby" because I had to savor each of the very few seconds I got to see Baby! I just stared at the screen and hoped it would last a little longer! :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh aaisrie what a total arsehole. When is your next scan? Can you pay for one in the meantime? I've just bought a doppler for reassurance. Was only 20 quid on amazon. Will let you know how that works when it arrives. Might be worth considering? X


----------



## Aaisrie

DM I have an angelsounds [SOMEWHERE!] I bought for Saraya but I doubt it would work this early. REALLY can't afford a private scan. I'm half tempted to go to the other hospital [I'm in between two] because when the nurse today was running through the questions I explained I'd had right sided cramping [don't know if it could be ovary related? like a cyst or what because it's not RLP] and she didn't even CHECK my right side! It's still there and the appt was so quick today I didn't even realise until I was out that she hadn't checked...


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> So upset. Just come home from my early scan. I waited in the waiting room for 45mins while they called/waited on girls who hadn't turned up even though I was there on time they wouldn't take me in. They then asked some brief questions [DoB age etc] then rushed me onto the table, did a scan where I couldn't see the screen, turned the screen slightly so I could JUST see while nearly breaking my neck. Fortunately I asked for a picture at the start. She said she thought she could see a heartbeat quickly pointed at something then switched the scanner off and rushed me out of the room. I am crying my eyes out totally upset, I don't feel reassured I feel terrified that I'm gonna MC :(

I would of kicked of and told the women to slow down, but big hugs Hun and so sorry you had to go though that


----------



## Sherri81

Aaisrie what the hell was that about?? What a horrid person. Can you get in to see someone else for a scan? I agree, not very reassuring, but 'if' there was something wrong, they would have told you to see the Dr immediately.

Congrats on the good scan Dan-o.

Honeybee, I hope you get your results back soon.

As for me, well the nausea is back off and on, so that is reassuring. And I'm not worried for my scan at all tomorrow. But I keep having doubts about this whole pregnancy. Basically, I'm worried that it is going to be a repeat of Devon in that everything is going to go perfectly, and then I'm going to deliver, and the baby will die. I mean, last time I kept saying, 'aslong as I get to 14 weeks I'm golden.' But this time, its like 'when do I get to be safe?' And now I am fearful that there isn't a safe spot, and I am getting worried that I started all of this and its still going to end up being the same result IE/ that the baby will die. And I knew before having Devon that babies died, but I didn't even think that would happen to me. I thought at the worst it would be a preemie, and I would have to do that again. But what if I am doomed to getting the same result ALL the time now?? OMG, I am freaking about that. Not afraid of there NOT being a heartbeat tomorrow; more worried that there will be a heartbeat, and that everything will go perfectly, and then BANG 23 weeks and I have another dead baby! Especially now that no Drs can decide on whether its Incompetant Cervix, or Pre Term Labour. If its IC, then a cerclage could cure that, but it would need to be place higher than where I tore with Devon, and so far, we can't find a single surgeon who will agree to place the TAC (that I can afford to get to), and we can't find anyone to do the next best one, the CervicoIsthmic Cerclage. But if its PTL, then a cerclage won't help, I could still go into labour super early, before viability, and in BC, there isn't much they will do for PTL. In the States, they will hook you up with a terbutaline pump form 16 weeks onwards to ward off early contractions. In BC they just go 'oh well' and they won't give anything until 24 weeks.

I am really wondering why I even tried again... Why on earth did I decide to do this to myself and to this baby?? But if there is no heartbeat tomorrow, then that is going to kill me too. I wish this was easy :(


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: to you Sherri. I lost a little one at 20 weeks and feel I will never have a live child.

Dan-o Congrats on a great scan 

Aaisrie: Sorry you had such an awful time. I hope you at least got a scan pic. 

Welcome and congrats to all the new members!

AFM, I have my 8 week scan tomorrow and am terrified. I had a MMC at 10 weeks last September and don't want to lose another baby. I just want to see a little heart fluttering. I am trying to distract myself with work until then. I will have the cleanest house on the block. :haha:


----------



## honeybee28

hey ladies. wow, first tri is scary huh.

so my hcg has only gone up 30% in 48 hours. He said this isnt ideal, and we'll have another scan next week to see if things are progressing. Does anyone know of anyone who has had slow rising hcg, but gone on to have a baby?

xxx


----------



## Sherri81

I'm really sorry Honeybee. I've heard of slow rising HCG, but not that slow and then have it be okay. I don't want to lie to you. If it had have gone up by about 70% even, I think they would have been okay with that, since guidelines are that they should double every 48-72 hours. But if its only gone up by 30%, I don't think it can make the 72 hour double, if you know what I mean.

Drs and charts can be wrong though. My friend had bad HCG levels with her current pregnancy (they doubled every 72 hours, but started on the low side), and she was having bleeding. A Dr gave her the abortion pill and told her to take it as she was losing the baby and she had opted out of the D&C. She came home, called me in a panic and said she didn't know what to do. I advised her not to take the pill and that if she was already bleeding and the Dr said it was a threatened miscarriage, then just let whatever be, be. So she didn't take the pill, and now she is about 30 weeks pregnant (don't know for sure, as she has been very considerate of my feelings and hasn't discussed her pregnancy with me anymore).

So Drs aren't always right, and charts aren't either. If it doubled in 72 hours though, that would still be in the realm of normalacy.


----------



## Blue_bear

Hi Everyone, sorry havent been in for a day or so, ive just been so tired its crazy, i have never slept so much in my life! MS is still in full swing too :(

Ive not been up to much, had a look round a few shops like toys r us etc, getting very excited :)

Im waiting very impatiently for my 12w scan date, and im getting really worried it wont be before christmas now :(

Welcome to newbies that ive missed.

Hope everyone is feeling ok, and so sorry for those having a worrying time :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

MrsWez said:


> :hugs: to you Sherri. I lost a little one at 20 weeks and feel I will never have a live child.
> 
> Dan-o Congrats on a great scan
> 
> Aaisrie: Sorry you had such an awful time. I hope you at least got a scan pic.
> 
> Welcome and congrats to all the new members!
> 
> AFM, I have my 8 week scan tomorrow and am terrified. I had a MMC at 10 weeks last September and don't want to lose another baby. I just want to see a little heart fluttering. I am trying to distract myself with work until then. I will have the cleanest house on the block. :haha:

ahh I am so sorry hon, had no idea- that must have been horrible to loose a child at 20weeks, you and Sherri have been through a horrible ordeal :hugs:
good luck for your scan tomorrow, I am sure everything will be good
:hugs:



honeybee28 said:


> hey ladies. wow, first tri is scary huh.
> 
> so my hcg has only gone up 30% in 48 hours. He said this isnt ideal, and we'll have another scan next week to see if things are progressing. Does anyone know of anyone who has had slow rising hcg, but gone on to have a baby?
> 
> xxx

Hi hon, I am not sure of the results but my FS clinic does not do HCG betas at all as they dont believe in them (and they are all fertility specialists) they said they really dont tell you anything definitive and the only way of knowing how a pregnancy is truly progressing is by a scan. Good luck with the scan next week, will be thinking of you :hugs:

good luck to Sherri and all the others with scans booked.

Well, I am sure eating my words of the "no ms" yet!! Since 9weeks exactly (going on day 4) I have had nausea, diarrhea (sorry tmi) upset stomach and food adversions, I thought I may have the flu or something but its sounding more and more like its pregnancy related


----------



## amand_a

Sherri Fingers crossed for you that all goes well for 9 months and beyond, i cant imagine how you must feel :hugs:

My mother lost a little boy at 20 weeks and my nan lost 2 boys at 20 weeks. The family GP seems to think that some of the women in my family cant carry boys. My Husband is desperate for a boy so im praying to make it to 20+ weeks even though i think its another girl the worry is always with me.

I still don't have what i would call MS, more like permanent nausea which nothing seems to ease some days are better than others which i am thankful for (since the bad days render me a couch potato) Im still very tired, been having a nap while DD sleeps for the past few days. NOT a habit i would like to start as that is my best study time!

I have my first midwife appointment on the 29th which i am trying not to think about since it is so far away and im not entirely happy that i have to drive past my local hospital to get to where im booked :growlmad:
I see my GP again at 10 weeks to arrange the NT screening soo looking forward to seeing this LO just so it can feel real. although at this stage it doesn't look like it will be before Christmas like i had hoped but fingers crossed anyway.

oops i think i may have waffled enough for now!!!! :hugs: to all!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

Oh yay for me.... Bad morning sickness and daughter being sick don't help her school made her ill and I've had it. It's not them that have to deal with her bring sick and stuff grrrr


----------



## Duffy

Hey everyone, good luck on all of your up coming scans and hugs to all those whom have worry or stress right now. *hugs*

I'm really tired today and Karissa teething/top front teeth she been a right grouch for her mama I put her to bed a hour early. I'm wiped out energy wise  Hope everyone day was okay and talk to everyone tomorrow.


----------



## McStars

bad news for me- had ultrasound today and baby only measured 6w3d and no heartbeat, i should be 8w5d. I haven't had any bleeding this time so I have opted for a d&c :cry: heartbreaking. Although my dr did give me a number to a fertility specialist for some testing now. 

Good luck to the rest of you ladies


----------



## honeybee28

thanks for your advice guys

mcstarts, im so sorry, i think this is going to happen to me too. any chance you ov'd/implanted really late?Xxx


----------



## Razcox

Sherri & MrsWez - Good luck at your scans today :hugs: for the stress but I am sure everything is going to be fine and I will have another couple of :happydance: to add later. Xxxxx

McStars - So sorry to hear of your loss hun :hugs: 

Honeybee - Will be keeping everything crossed for your scan, dont know much about HCG levels as mine have only ever been taken the once and they were going down.

We have had some snow here but its not quite enough for a snow day, hoping for some more snow so we get to go home early though :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

so sorry mcstars


----------



## foxforce

McStars :cry: so so sorry you have to go through this again hun :hugs: :hugs:

Hope you get the answers you need very very soon, look after yourself :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Aaisrie - Oh dear your scan lady sounds awful totally understand you feeling so upset seems she was a right insensitive cowbag! :growlmad: I'm sure everything is fine as she would have said otherwise, is there a chance you can speak to them and explain what happened seen as it was for reassurance and you didn't get any? Like honeybee said they need to make notes so has to be a record of what she saw.

Dan - Great news on your scan, next scan will be a great new year present to you!

Sherri & Mrs Wez - Good luck for your scans today

Honeybee - sorry to hear your hcg results, I'm not sure on slow rising results, lets hope they boost up and you get a perfect scan next week :hugs:


Well massive dump of snow through the night here, dh had to walk to work! No chance of getting car out of drive! More forecast for later but it's clear and sunny right now :cold: I can see cars spinning around at the end of the road lol But the dog is loving it ...sticking his nose into the snow and running around like a spring lamb!

I feel like I'm starting with a cold today fx I'm wrong! Hmm going to make a beef stew with dumplings for tea today mmmm

Hope everyone is as well as can be, hope to hear about those scans soon x


----------



## Annamumof2

When I went to the loo I wiped and I found blood in my discharge what does this mean? I'm not gonna get it checked out as not in pain or anything, unless you girls think I should get it looked at? Thing is it snowed and would be had for me to go see
my midwife so I hope it's nothing


----------



## Doodlepants

Mmmm Foxforce, I wish I had stew for tea!
Honeybee, sorry to hear your HCG'S low, hopefully it will rise ok. I don't know much about all that. Thinking of you x
Aaasrie- sorry you had such a nightmare at the scan, some people are so awful! I'd try and complain if I were you!x
Good luck with scan today everyone!
Anna- It's probably nothing. I'd just keep an eye on it, if it gets heavy then ring MW. XXX


----------



## foxforce

Anna I would see how you go today and if there is anymore, was it red blood or brown? I'm sure it's nothing and lots get it but if you are concerned how about you ring and speak to your mw if you can't get there, try not worry xx


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi everyone, had a bit of a stressful day today as i was having a little ovary pain almost like ovulation pain so i decided just to be on the safe side to go to emergency and they did a scan and bloodtests. everything came back fine they measured at 4 wks 5 days and could see a sac but not much else they said its just far too early to see anything else and i should be happy i even saw that. which is true i guess. my hcg levels came back at 1700 which they said is a little higher than normal??? anyone else know theres around then?


----------



## foxforce

Congrats on the reassurance mumtomiller :hugs: hope the pain has settled now. Great numbers too, I haven't had my hcg taken so can't help you out on that but fantastic news!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Mum2miller said:


> Hi everyone, had a bit of a stressful day today as i was having a little ovary pain almost like ovulation pain so i decided just to be on the safe side to go to emergency and they did a scan and bloodtests. everything came back fine they measured at 4 wks 5 days and could see a sac but not much else they said its just far too early to see anything else and i should be happy i even saw that. which is true i guess. my hcg levels came back at 1700 which they said is a little higher than normal??? anyone else know theres around then?

I went to A&E at 5 weeks and my HCG Levels were in the 8,000's so I think thats about right for your dates hun :)


----------



## Annamumof2

Well there was no mire sign of blood in my discharge atm so we will see what happens later, thanks for advice tho girls


----------



## fifi-folle

McStars I am so sorry for your loss, take care x

Aaisrie sorry your scan was disappointing, I know they see hundreds of pregnant women but sometimes they need to stop and realise how important it is to us!

Sherri and MrsWez hope your scans go well! 

Honeybee - can't offer any advice but can offer a :hugs:

Anna - I'd phone the midwife for advice and reassurance, it is common but better to speak to a professional.



Mum2miller said:


> Hi everyone, had a bit of a stressful day today as i was having a little ovary pain almost like ovulation pain so i decided just to be on the safe side to go to emergency and they did a scan and bloodtests. everything came back fine they measured at 4 wks 5 days and could see a sac but not much else they said its just far too early to see anything else and i should be happy i even saw that. which is true i guess. my hcg levels came back at 1700 which they said is a little higher than normal??? anyone else know theres around then?

Glad everything came back fine I also had ovary pain around that time (endo pain in my case) and Hcg at 4+5 was 3528 and scan the next day showed gestation sac only. Next scan almost 2 weeks later showed HB and yolk sac and 6mm baby. 

AFM snowed in, can't get the car out and went for a walk to the shop yesterday and my hips were killing me, I love the fact that I am having lots of symptoms as it's reassuring but it's a bit tiring being in pain and throwing up all the time! Oh and does anyone have cold like symptoms as a pregnancy symptom? I've had it since BFP and it's not going away, it's not a cold and it's not my allergies (I tried an antihistamine suitable for pregnancy and it did nothing :growlmad:) and I am going through boxes of tissues!!!
Hello to newbies and hugs to everyone!


----------



## dan-o

McStars said:


> bad news for me- had ultrasound today and baby only measured 6w3d and no heartbeat, i should be 8w5d. I haven't had any bleeding this time so I have opted for a d&c :cry: heartbreaking. Although my dr did give me a number to a fertility specialist for some testing now.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies

So sorry to learn of your sad news McStars :hug: xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

So sorry to hear that McStars. Am very sad for you :cry:


AFM - I got my AngelSounds through today. Now I can only just make out MY heartbeat so really not surprised that I didn't pick bean's up yet!!!


----------



## Razcox

DragonMummy said:


> So sorry to hear that McStars. Am very sad for you :cry:
> 
> 
> AFM - I got my AngelSounds through today. Now I can only just make out MY heartbeat so really not surprised that I didn't pick bean's up yet!!!

I am waiting for my gel to come before i give it a go. I fully expect not to hear anything just yet though.


----------



## foxforce

DragonMummy said:


> So sorry to hear that McStars. Am very sad for you :cry:
> 
> 
> AFM - I got my AngelSounds through today. Now I can only just make out MY heartbeat so really not surprised that I didn't pick bean's up yet!!!

:haha: Be great when you can pick it up though, I mentioned them to dh but he don't want me getting one and too obsessed/panicky incase I don't hear it 

I'm so hungry these last two days! :lolly::munch::icecream: Just seem to eat every hour! Any one else the same ? 
Just finished making my stew looks nice and full of goodness


----------



## Annamumof2

fifi-folle said:


> McStars I am so sorry for your loss, take care x
> 
> Aaisrie sorry your scan was disappointing, I know they see hundreds of pregnant women but sometimes they need to stop and realise how important it is to us!
> 
> Sherri and MrsWez hope your scans go well!
> 
> Honeybee - can't offer any advice but can offer a :hugs:
> 
> Anna - I'd phone the midwife for advice and reassurance, it is common but better to speak to a professional.
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2miller said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, had a bit of a stressful day today as i was having a little ovary pain almost like ovulation pain so i decided just to be on the safe side to go to emergency and they did a scan and bloodtests. everything came back fine they measured at 4 wks 5 days and could see a sac but not much else they said its just far too early to see anything else and i should be happy i even saw that. which is true i guess. my hcg levels came back at 1700 which they said is a little higher than normal??? anyone else know theres around then?
> 
> Glad everything came back fine I also had ovary pain around that time (endo pain in my case) and Hcg at 4+5 was 3528 and scan the next day showed gestation sac only. Next scan almost 2 weeks later showed HB and yolk sac and 6mm baby.
> 
> AFM snowed in, can't get the car out and went for a walk to the shop yesterday and my hips were killing me, I love the fact that I am having lots of symptoms as it's reassuring but it's a bit tiring being in pain and throwing up all the time! Oh and does anyone have cold like symptoms as a pregnancy symptom? I've had it since BFP and it's not going away, it's not a cold and it's not my allergies (I tried an antihistamine suitable for pregnancy and it did nothing :growlmad:) and I am going through boxes of tissues!!!
> Hello to newbies and hugs to everyone!Click to expand...

there is no more sign of bleeding but if i do end up having more then i will contact someone, i got a scan next week anyway so hopefully everything will be alright


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh just realised i'll be 10 weeks on Thursday!!! Wow!


----------



## foxforce

I'm @10wks tomorrow isn't it exciting?! time seems to be going quicker! Less than 2 weeks till my scan! :dance:


----------



## Doodlepants

Ok, so as someone who is a complete spaz when it comes to uploading pics etc, I have just about managed to put my scan pic as my avatar as I couldn't figure out how to include it in my txt so the huge doughnut is gone for the mo!
I was meant to be 9 weeks when it was done but they said I measured 9+3 at 26mm so put me forward, it will probably all change again when I go on the 21st!
PS- I wish it would snow more :) xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh and also, I think that 'Christmassy' should be included in the 'currently feeling:' list!x


----------



## foxforce

lol Doodle I didn't have room to put my pic in my signature bit! Great pic though! 

Yes I agree with 'Christmassy' and I think 'Lazy' should be there too

We haven't got more snow yet like predicted, although they usually wrong for us as we in middle of Pennines


----------



## DragonMummy

or "festive" - they could have a "bah humbug" one for the miseries.


Doodle that is one sexy scan pic! and 9+3 puts us even closer! :happydance:


----------



## foxforce

'*Hungry*' would be one I'd be using today


----------



## Blue_bear

OMG Doodle your piccy looks like a proper little baby as apposed to my blobby little beanie! Im so excited to see it again on the next scan, when my date finally comes through!!

Dragon mummy i too am 10 weeks on thurs, it sort of occured to me today while i was in tesco of all places! Time seems to be going a little bit quicker now although the MS isnt going away just yet!

My biggest aversion right now is chicken......cant even stomach the thought of eating it....random as i usually eats lots of chicken!!


----------



## Britt11

I am also 10 weeks in 2 days!!
Blublear, I cant stomach chicken at all either, have been off of that for the last few weeks.
Well happy to say girls, I finally feel normal this morning- after 4 days of diarrhea and bad nausea and indigestion. I do think I must have had a stomach bug as well. Hopefully I can eat some yummy food today

hugs,


----------



## Duffy

Hey everyone I'm so tired today LOL my oh went into work early and my daughter is teething and managed to smear her eggs in the carpets  Thanks to mama for not putting her in her highchair LOL. Just wanted to pop in and say hi as I won't be on until my babe goes down for a nap. 

To you first time moms once you have a baby your on their sch LOL, lots of personal time goes out the window, I must be nuts for wanting two heehee. but I do!


----------



## DragonMummy

I made chicken casserole the other night and couldn't go near it! I have a REAL thing for those revolting dried Pasta n Sauce things at the moment. I pick up 5 or 6 every time I go to saino's!

As for the "hungry" status, I would have that one pretty much every day, beautifully alternating with "knackered" and "vom-tastic" :rofl:


----------



## honeybee28

Mum2miller said:


> Hi everyone, had a bit of a stressful day today as i was having a little ovary pain almost like ovulation pain so i decided just to be on the safe side to go to emergency and they did a scan and bloodtests. everything came back fine they measured at 4 wks 5 days and could see a sac but not much else they said its just far too early to see anything else and i should be happy i even saw that. which is true i guess. my hcg levels came back at 1700 which they said is a little higher than normal??? anyone else know theres around then?

I'm all about the HCG at the moment!! 
If you google HCG charts you can get a 'normal range', but for 5 weeks i think it's as broad as like 18 - 7,000 or something!!
Mine was 3,400 on saturday, they said it looked like i was about 5 weeks on the scan.
The level that you're on isnt the important part really, it's how quickly they double. But I'm not doubling fast enough.
this is quite a good website, another bnber told me about it https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
also, a lot of places dont measure hcg as they say it doesnt prove a lot and can cause more worry than good (er, yeah!)
allllllso.... hcg levels are normally higher in multiple pregnancies than single ones.

xxxx


----------



## honeybee28

thanks for your support guys. will find out a week tomorrow if noodles has grown or not.xxxx


----------



## Britt11

honeybee, you have great pma and yes focus on the scan not the HCG #'s. I hope everything goes very well for you at the scan hun.
hugs,


----------



## honeybee28

Britt11 said:


> honeybee, you have great pma and yes focus on the scan not the HCG #'s. I hope everything goes very well for you at the scan hun.
> hugs,

thank you! I hope things go well for me too, it took 11 cycles to get this bfp, i want it to work out so badly. Im realistic, i know that there's a higher chance of losing it than keeping it. but hopefully I'll be one of the minority people that double slowly but have a healthy baby, i always have been a little different!

xxx


----------



## MrsWez

My scan was AMAZING!!!:happydance: We saw baby's heart beating at 156 bpm and we heard it too!!:cloud9: I cried I was so happy. The woman who did the scan was so sweet and she showed us all it's little bits. Not that there's much to see at this point. 

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/sprout-2-1.jpg

We go back for our 12 weeks scan on the 28th and I have to have a cervical stitch put in at 16 weeks. Right before our trip to California, which means I won't be able to do some of the things we had planned. And the other bit of bad news is that my OB thinks I may need to stop working in a few months due to my cervical issues. But I won't let that dampen my day!


----------



## fifi-folle

Lovely scan pic! Glad the docs are supporting you well by the sounds of it, it'll all be worth it in the end!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh another gorgeous scan pic Wez! Glad it went well x


----------



## MommyWishes4

Doodlepants said:


> Oh and also, I think that 'Christmassy' should be included in the 'currently feeling:' list!x

 YES! I'm SO excited for Christmas! We get to start decorating this weekend. Between turning 10 weeks on Thursday and getting to put up our tree/lights/etc, I'm super excited. :dance:

I think I'm starting to feel better! I'm not completely sick 24/7 anymore, though I have been throwing up quite a bit when I am sick. I'm already thinking of what desserts I can make for Christmas (I can't wait to get back into the kitchen! I haven't cooked or baked for SO long!)

Christmas also has me excited for right after Christmas - which is when we're planning on picking up a crib and diaper changer, since that's when the big sales are. I should be around 14 or 15 weeks by then! I can't wait for the big sales when I can finally enter a baby department and start buying! 

We had the nursery walls decorated already when we moved into our house from the last owners, so I've been slowly building onto it since TTC. But there's no furniture or anything for Baby (just mainly decorative teddy bears and figurines to match the walls) so I'm excited to make it look like an actual nursery! (Obviously I don't believe in waiting until the baby is born to introduce nursery furniture or baby things!)


----------



## DragonMummy

my decs are down from the loft and theyre going up tomorrow! I claim it's because H is so excited. That's all bollocks. I just loooove Christmas!!!


----------



## MommyWishes4

DragonMummy said:


> my decs are down from the loft and theyre going up tomorrow! I claim it's because H is so excited. That's all bollocks. I just loooove Christmas!!!

 Me too! It's the first time I get to decorate a house, so it's even more special this year. I'm sure focusing on Christmas will really make the last weeks of first trimester fly by!


----------



## Annamumof2

Awwww I like the scan pics there so cute, who's is next?


----------



## sparky32

Aw MrsWez thats fantastic news and what a fab picture. You must be so relieved and i'm so pleased that everything is going well for you in this pregnancy, you have very special angels looking after this beanie for you. Scarificing the stuff on holiday will be worth it when your holding your precious bundle in july xxxx


----------



## MrsWez

sparky32 said:


> Aw MrsWez thats fantastic news and what a fab picture. You must be so relieved and i'm so pleased that everything is going well for you in this pregnancy, you have very special angels looking after this beanie for you. Scarificing the stuff on holiday will be worth it when your holding your precious bundle in july xxxx

Thanks so much Sparky! You're so right about our vacation. My DH is so sweet too, he says even if we stay home it'll be well worth it because our baby will be safe. And I'm sure Grace is looking after you as well. I am still in shock that we got to see and hear such a strong heartbeat!! :cloud9:


----------



## Sherri81

Ah, I can't remember the last 6 pages I read, but I will try.

McStars, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. :hug:

Honeybee, I see you are still hanging in there. No bleeding or pain?? If not, then those are good signs.

Mom2Miller, at about 4+4, I was 1055, and 3 days later I was 4500 something. So I think your numbers are good. Being on the high side is always good when it comes to beta HCGs I think. The only time to be really worried with high HCG numbers, is if its 100,000 at like 4 weeks or so, as that usually indicates a molar pregnancy.

Mrs Wez, congrats ont he scan! Looks great!

Anna, if it was just a bit of red then I wouldn't be too concerned, especially if there is no pain. My GP says 80% of women complain of spotting in the first trimester, and 80% of women don't miscarry, so she said it must be ok to have a bit.

AFM, well, I am going to go eat because I'm hungry.


----------



## Annamumof2

Sherri81 said:


> Ah, I can't remember the last 6 pages I read, but I will try.
> 
> McStars, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. :hug:
> 
> Honeybee, I see you are still hanging in there. No bleeding or pain?? If not, then those are good signs.
> 
> Mom2Miller, at about 4+4, I was 1055, and 3 days later I was 4500 something. So I think your numbers are good. Being on the high side is always good when it comes to beta HCGs I think. The only time to be really worried with high HCG numbers, is if its 100,000 at like 4 weeks or so, as that usually indicates a molar pregnancy.
> 
> Mrs Wez, congrats ont he scan! Looks great!
> 
> Anna, if it was just a bit of red then I wouldn't be too concerned, especially if there is no pain. My GP says 80% of women complain of spotting in the first trimester, and 80% of women don't miscarry, so she said it must be ok to have a bit.
> 
> AFM, well, I am going to go eat because I'm hungry.

i was saying to Andy that on monday coming for my appointment i will ask my midwife or doctor if the fragmin that im on can cause alittle bleed as for some reason now everytime i inject myself i bleed for 5 mins from where i injected myself so might ask if that can cause bleeding down there too


----------



## Sherri81

Ok, well I had my ultrasound, and as far as we can see, everything is fine. My kindeys are working awfully slowly today though, so my bladder wasn't full, so it was making it hard to see things as she was doing an external.

She took a few different measurements, and she got anywhere from 6+5, to 7, but she averaged out most often at 6+6. She wants me to go with my dates though, and since my LMP was Oct 11, she puts me at 7+1 (although Lilypie wanted to put me at 7+2; I really don't understand how everyone gets different dates :roll: ). So anyways, I have manipulated Lilypie and I am now at the dates my OB and the ultrasound tech want me at.

She said the heartrate was 140, and she said that like I would be worried. So I clarified that she said 140, not just 40, and she said 140. But she said that this early on she sees them at 180-190, and I said don't worry, I've never had one get to 180 or 190 before. Devon was 133 at my first scan, so I'm not worried about that.

She said she thinks the sac looks okay but its hard to tell as the bladder was still on my uterus compressing it.

She said she did see traces of a subchorionic hematoma, way up top of my uterus. She said she thinks it is only showing because I am on blood thinners, because even then, it is tiny by their standards. So she figures that she wouldn't have seen it at all if I wasn't on thinners.

So as it stands right now, things are good. EDD is July 18, 2011.


----------



## Sherri81

I would think the Fragmin would cause anywhere that had a bleed for the blood to actually come out, if you know what I mean. Like, if there was just a tiny cut on the surface of your cervix that would normally just clot and you wouldn't see anything from it, maybe the Fragmin just makes that little bit of blood come down.

I hardly ever bleed from my site, unless I stick a tiny blood vessel or tiny artery. I wonder if this is just confirmation that I really need to be on it, because even when I cut my legs shaving, I don't bleed terribly badly, even with the Fragmin and aspirin.

Like today, when I did my needle, I just had the teensiest of spots visible, and after a minute of pressing, it was gone. When I've had blood draws while on it, after 30 seconds of pressing, it pretty much stops, which surprises all the lab techs.


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad your scan went ok Sherri xxx

Lovely to see the fab pics MrsWez!

AFM I am out of control!!! We got our decorations down ready to put up at the weekend and somehow I have put up the tree and done most of the living room! I can't stop myself! I'm going to be up all night doing the hallway I know it!
I blame the snow!.....and the fact that I've had a Christmas CD on in my car since 2 weeks ago :blush:
Oh well, at least I get to start all the crimbo baking soon! :happydance: Although last year I put on a stone from all the 'testing' lol!:dohh:
Out of interest-has anyone not got snow? We don't normally get it much here and we seem to be getting a lot!
xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Sherri81 said:


> I would think the Fragmin would cause anywhere that had a bleed for the blood to actually come out, if you know what I mean. Like, if there was just a tiny cut on the surface of your cervix that would normally just clot and you wouldn't see anything from it, maybe the Fragmin just makes that little bit of blood come down.
> 
> I hardly ever bleed from my site, unless I stick a tiny blood vessel or tiny artery. I wonder if this is just confirmation that I really need to be on it, because even when I cut my legs shaving, I don't bleed terribly badly, even with the Fragmin and aspirin.
> 
> Like today, when I did my needle, I just had the teensiest of spots visible, and after a minute of pressing, it was gone. When I've had blood draws while on it, after 30 seconds of pressing, it pretty much stops, which surprises all the lab techs.

I hate when I need to inject myself, they took bloods last week to still find out why I got the clots in the first place, but I'm ok now my discharge is back to normal and my symptoms are still there like MS and tiredness and hungry soooo I guess it means all is ok


----------



## MommyWishes4

Doodlepants said:


> Glad your scan went ok Sherri xxx
> 
> Lovely to see the fab pics MrsWez!
> 
> AFM I am out of control!!! We got our decorations down ready to put up at the weekend and somehow I have put up the tree and done most of the living room! I can't stop myself! I'm going to be up all night doing the hallway I know it!
> I blame the snow!.....and the fact that I've had a Christmas CD on in my car since 2 weeks ago :blush:
> Oh well, at least I get to start all the crimbo baking soon! :happydance: Although last year I put on a stone from all the 'testing' lol!:dohh:
> Out of interest-has anyone not got snow? We don't normally get it much here and we seem to be getting a lot!
> xxx

Wow, that's awesome! We're planning on putting up two trees - a real tree downstairs on the first floor, and a fake tree in the finished attic where our living room/office is. I've been planning on putting the fake tree up for a few days...but still haven't gotten the energy to!


----------



## MrsWez

I want a real christmas tree but I am severely allergic to tree mold. :(


----------



## DragonMummy

@Doodle - yeah I can't resist either. My new lit garland is already adorning the mantlepiece and looks jolly fetching if I do say so myself! I am under threat from husband to wait til morning to open my advent calendar. Not stay up late til midnight..... Would I??


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez I'm fake all the way. I'm severely allergic to the mess real trees make and I like the symmetry of fake trees. Plus I have a black tinsel tree so I can get really bright decs on! Doodle are we going to be comparing pics on here tomorrow? :rofl:


----------



## honeybee28

sherri I'm glad your scan went well. Yeah I'm still hanging in here, My cm sometimes has a pale brown tinge to it when i wipe, and i have twinges in my tummy, certainly not painful though. gaaah, I hate the waiting game. Really hope everything is ok.

doodle, we have a little snow down here in eastbourne, but not too much really.xxx


----------



## Duffy

MommyWishes4 said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Glad your scan went ok Sherri xxx
> 
> Lovely to see the fab pics MrsWez!
> 
> AFM I am out of control!!! We got our decorations down ready to put up at the weekend and somehow I have put up the tree and done most of the living room! I can't stop myself! I'm going to be up all night doing the hallway I know it!
> I blame the snow!.....and the fact that I've had a Christmas CD on in my car since 2 weeks ago :blush:
> Oh well, at least I get to start all the crimbo baking soon! :happydance: Although last year I put on a stone from all the 'testing' lol!:dohh:
> Out of interest-has anyone not got snow? We don't normally get it much here and we seem to be getting a lot!
> xxx
> 
> Wow, that's awesome! We're planning on putting up two trees - a real tree downstairs on the first floor, and a fake tree in the finished attic where our living room/office is. I've been planning on putting the fake tree up for a few days...but still haven't gotten the energy to!Click to expand...

We are putting up three tree's I have a minie purple tree in my daughter room out of reach lol, 3 foot tall tree in the livingroom and after her first birthday we be putting up are normal tree in the playroom  

Tis the season for many trees lol. :cloud9:


----------



## MommyWishes4

Duffy said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Glad your scan went ok Sherri xxx
> 
> Lovely to see the fab pics MrsWez!
> 
> AFM I am out of control!!! We got our decorations down ready to put up at the weekend and somehow I have put up the tree and done most of the living room! I can't stop myself! I'm going to be up all night doing the hallway I know it!
> I blame the snow!.....and the fact that I've had a Christmas CD on in my car since 2 weeks ago :blush:
> Oh well, at least I get to start all the crimbo baking soon! :happydance: Although last year I put on a stone from all the 'testing' lol!:dohh:
> Out of interest-has anyone not got snow? We don't normally get it much here and we seem to be getting a lot!
> xxx
> 
> Wow, that's awesome! We're planning on putting up two trees - a real tree downstairs on the first floor, and a fake tree in the finished attic where our living room/office is. I've been planning on putting the fake tree up for a few days...but still haven't gotten the energy to!Click to expand...
> 
> We are putting up three tree's I have a minie purple tree in my daughter room out of reach lol, 3 foot tall tree in the livingroom and after her first birthday we be putting up are normal tree in the playroom
> 
> Tis the season for many trees lol. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Wow! We almost got stuck with three trees, and I was wondering if I could possibly get away with three? :haha:

DH loves real trees and my grandmother always had beautiful real trees, so I really wanted a nice big one for our front big window. However, since we have most of our company on the third floor, we figured we'd take our fake tree and put it as a secondary one.


----------



## Sherri81

Since I'm not allowed to lift anything over 3 pounds or so (how the hell am I supposed to go shopping :roll:), anyways, since I can't lift things, I can't get the decorations out. And hubby is a scrooge so who knows when our house will get decorated.

And yes we have snow here, but that isn't unusual. Our winters are actually getting shorter snow wise in the past 10 years or so. We have about 7 inches total here, but it got up to 2 degrees here, so things are starting to melt here.


----------



## nkbapbt

Can I join in? I am due July 19th or 22nd..depending on who you ask. We just saw the heartbeat of our remaining Boo yesterday, but found out we lost their twin. Boo measured 6 weeks and 1 day, but that just cannot be right with my dates...I think my sig is correct, we shall see!

Congrats to all the July momma's to be!


----------



## MrsWez

nkbapbt said:


> Can I join in? I am due July 19th or 22nd..depending on who you ask. We just saw the heartbeat of our remaining Boo yesterday, but found out we lost their twin. Boo measured 6 weeks and 1 day, but that just cannot be right with my dates...I think my sig is correct, we shall see!
> 
> Congrats to all the July momma's to be!

Welcome!! Sorry to hear of your lost twin. :hugs: Your son is sooo cute!! It's hard to imagine he was a preemie!!


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri81 said:


> Ok, well I had my ultrasound, and as far as we can see, everything is fine. My kindeys are working awfully slowly today though, so my bladder wasn't full, so it was making it hard to see things as she was doing an external.
> 
> She took a few different measurements, and she got anywhere from 6+5, to 7, but she averaged out most often at 6+6. She wants me to go with my dates though, and since my LMP was Oct 11, she puts me at 7+1 (although Lilypie wanted to put me at 7+2; I really don't understand how everyone gets different dates :roll: ). So anyways, I have manipulated Lilypie and I am now at the dates my OB and the ultrasound tech want me at.
> 
> She said the heartrate was 140, and she said that like I would be worried. So I clarified that she said 140, not just 40, and she said 140. But she said that this early on she sees them at 180-190, and I said don't worry, I've never had one get to 180 or 190 before. Devon was 133 at my first scan, so I'm not worried about that.
> 
> She said she thinks the sac looks okay but its hard to tell as the bladder was still on my uterus compressing it.
> 
> She said she did see traces of a subchorionic hematoma, way up top of my uterus. She said she thinks it is only showing because I am on blood thinners, because even then, it is tiny by their standards. So she figures that she wouldn't have seen it at all if I wasn't on thinners.
> 
> So as it stands right now, things are good. EDD is July 18, 2011.

Glad your scan went well. Having a heartbeat is great. But I don't know much about heart rates though.


----------



## Annamumof2

Ugh up at silly o'clock because andy starts his new job today so had to make sure he has everything he needs, also my dad had to pick him up because he needs to travel to st albens so andy can use his van to come back home.

AFM I hardly had any sleep, my MS is back to driving me nuts with every tiny smell turning my stomach, so been sick alittle this morning already and (sorry for TMI) runs sense midnight which I swear if I keep on having it and sickness I will be losing weight


----------



## foxforce

Morning all brrrr it's frrrreeezzing! :cold:

Mrs Wez & Sherri congrats on your scans, great pic Mrs Wez :thumbup:

Nkbapt Hi and welcome, so sorry to hear you lost a twin :hugs: 

Anna sorry still not feeling too good

Dm we have a black tree but it's fibre optic so can't dec it up so much

afm dh walked to work again so got up with him again in sympathy and to help get his stuff ready, had another covering of snow and more expected lil later.....not feeling too bad, my bbs starting to ache again


----------



## Annamumof2

foxforce said:


> Morning all brrrr it's frrrreeezzing! :cold:
> 
> Mrs Wez & Sherri congrats on your scans, great pic Mrs Wez :thumbup:
> 
> Nkbapt Hi and welcome, so sorry to hear you lost a twin :hugs:
> 
> Anna sorry still not feeling too good
> 
> Dm we have a black tree but it's fibre optic so can't dec it up so much
> 
> afm dh walked to work again so got up with him again in sympathy and to help get his stuff ready, had another covering of snow and more expected lil later.....not feeling too bad, my bbs starting to ache again

Hopefully it will go by 12wks, if not I will go nuts lol


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on the positive scan sherri xx


----------



## Razcox

Woohoo congrates on the great scan news ladies! Love the piccy as well MrsWez xxx

Hello to the new ladies, i have added you again so you are on the front page x


----------



## Aaisrie

Sorry I haven't been on ladies, typing this from my phone. The sickness has hit full force, can't even life my head up without needing to puke or pass out. Tea is the only thing I can stomach. Can't even sit up enough to use my laptop. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Blue_bear

Aaisrie said:


> Sorry I haven't been on ladies, typing this from my phone. The sickness has hit full force, can't even life my head up without needing to puke or pass out. Tea is the only thing I can stomach. Can't even sit up enough to use my laptop. Hope everyone is well x

Oh no poor you, hope it eases off for you soon! Mine seems to go away by about lunch time now so at least i have half the day to be productive. Just keep drinking fluids, even if your bringing some back up its better than dry heaving x


----------



## Aaisrie

Bb that's how it was with dd eased by lunchtime, this is 24/7 and even wakens me at night. I've tried the sea bands, crackers, lucozade, Ginger nuts, sipping liquid..... You name it I've tried it and nothing is working!!!


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, haven't been around for a few days - was snowed in yesterday as the snow is really bad in Kent. Am at work today though but hopefully i'll get to leave early! Have many of you girls told your employers about your pregnancy yet? 

Am loving the new scan pics! I saw my MW almost two weeks ago and am still waiting for my 12wk scan date, is this about normal to wait so long?

MCStars - really sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: and nkbapbt am sorry to hear about the loss of your twin :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Anna I hope it settles before 12 weeks for you too and Aaisrie you poor thing :hugs: don't know what to suggest as you seem to have tried everything! 

It's snowed loads here again and isn't stopping, can't believe my neighbour is clearing his drive again! :dohh: He'll need to do it again at this rate that or carry on clearing it! lol

Freckles - my employer knows and knew from early on as I can't do my normal job once I'm preg due to risks so I get put on to alternate duties (office type work) Plus they are understanding and supportive too!


----------



## freckles09

Tanks foxforce - i think i'll tell them when i've got my scan date through. Bit nervous as it's a very small office and i'll be the third person to announce a pregnancy in a month! Maybe i'll tell them there must be something in the water here LOL


----------



## foxforce

lol sounds like it could be!! At least you'll have some support from you other pregnant colleagues? If I could wait till 12 weeks I would well providing I wasn't too poorly


----------



## freckles09

Yeah it'll be nice to compare things with colleagues as we're only 2.5 weeks behind each other! 

I think i'll tell them next week...


----------



## DragonMummy

Freckles we had SEVENTEEN at work at one point! Theyre all off on mat leave now so we have no staff! Of course that was when I had just been diagnosed with PCOS so it was bloody hideous, having another announcement every week or so. Was taking the piss after a while!

So I had another go with the doppler this morning with a full bladder this time. It took a bit of buggering about but I got a good 10 seconds of tiny baby vole heartbeat! Was lovely :D

Of course I now can't find it again so going to leave bubs alone for another week.


----------



## Blue_bear

Yay for hearing heartbeat DM!!

So... i have a question for you all ladies.....Are you all still :sex: as normal? :blush:
Hubby and i had a chat about it and he said he thought best to wait till after 12 weeks even thought the midwife said its perfectly safe. Ive read a few stories on here where people have had sex and then miscarried....so just wanted to know people thoughts of it all really. Bless hubby for waiting though, think hes going a bit crazy now! :shrug:


----------



## freckles09

Dragon Mummy - wow 17 people?! :shock: Bet that was really frustrating for you at the time! 

Yay to finding a heartbeat! :happydance: I don't know whether i should invest or not as i'd be panicking if i couldn't find a hb... :wacko:

Blue bear - I'd say hubby and I BD about once a week... i worry everytime though!


----------



## Annamumof2

Blue_bear said:


> Yay for hearing heartbeat DM!!
> 
> So... i have a question for you all ladies.....Are you all still :sex: as normal? :blush:
> Hubby and i had a chat about it and he said he thought best to wait till after 12 weeks even thought the midwife said its perfectly safe. Ive read a few stories on here where people have had sex and then miscarried....so just wanted to know people thoughts of it all really. Bless hubby for waiting though, think hes going a bit crazy now! :shrug:

i try to give in to Andy once a week to let him feel better about himself and not think i used him just to make me fall pregnant


----------



## Razcox

Because of bleeding we havent BDed since before my :bfp: and we had some naughtyness when i was about 7 weeks before the 2nd lot of bleeding. Now we have been very good and not done anything . . .


----------



## foxforce

Yay well done DM :happydance: how cool! 

BB - we haven't bd'd since bfp dh is feeling like a sperm donor :winkwink: but at the same time doesn't want to upset anything since I had the bleed and read a couple of stories that scared me, so we are waiting to the 12 week goal post! 

I've read from a few on here that bd'in feels a bit strange and not quite comfortable since becoming preg..... find out soon enough :shrug:


----------



## Doodlepants

We are waiting as last time we did in 1st tri I had some bleeding.... It's a nightmare waiting though lol!x


----------



## DragonMummy

not an issue for me - me and DH are barely speaking these days! I did put him on a ban til 12 week scan though. It took 18 months to get here, however unlikely a mc is from sex, I am not taking the risk so he can get his rocks off. Sure he'll appreciate being able to have a quiet date with Mrs Palmer and her 5 lovely daughters in the bathroom without me insisting he catch it in a sample pot :rofl:


----------



## Eternal

Please may i join??? Im due July 26th with my second!


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> not an issue for me - me and DH are barely speaking these days! I did put him on a ban til 12 week scan though. It took 18 months to get here, however unlikely a mc is from sex, I am not taking the risk so he can get his rocks off. Sure he'll appreciate being able to have a quiet date with Mrs Palmer and her 5 lovely daughters in the bathroom without me insisting he catch it in a sample pot :rofl:

omg i almost had cola come out my nose when i read this :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## foxforce

:rofl: :rofl: DM 
You don't want to risk anything do you, as unlikely as it is. I'm sure we'll all feel so much better at 12 weeks - we'll feel like celebrating :wine: if only we could have a drink :dohh: Just have to get an almighty cream cake instead :happydance:

Hi Eternal Congrats and welcome :wave:


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry to all those feeling ill. I am throwing up a lot more myself. It hits me rather suddenly.

Welcome to all the newbies and congrats.

DH and I will DTD about once a week. Otherwise he gets annoying. :haha:


----------



## fifi-folle

We dtd for the first time at the weekend, wow I've missed it! Worried so much afterwards though. We m/cd twice after bding but I think it was going to happen anyway. Not planning on doing it regularly until after 12 wks but I was getting rather frustrated. I've been looking after DH a couple of times a week since BFP :blush:


----------



## Annamumof2

has anyone had/been spotting and things are alright? i went to the loo and my discharge was yellowish with darkish red blood in it but very very tiny amout that you can hardly see.... just wondering as i was thinking hold out till monday and then mention it to the midwife as the place i need to go to is 45mins away and its mega icy and cold outside and i dont want to end up them saying go up there when i have no way of getting up there....


----------



## Duffy

Eternal said:


> Please may i join??? Im due July 26th with my second!

Hi :hugs: congrats on your positive and welcome to the thread I'm a newbie myself. I'm due the 28 of July :coffee: I think I recall you from second or maybe it was third trimester from in 09, that when I was carrying Karissa :cloud9: 


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NO SEX :shrug: I'm too afraid it well effect the pregnancy in a negative way, but when we are further along I might give it the green light. Ahhhhhh I don't know if this was a dream or not but I woke up early in the morning and a wave a nausu hit me then I fell pack to sleep/but not sure if I was in dreamland. :sleep: Getting my morning going its going to be a long day but hopefully better then yesterday I was so stressed out!!! Have a good day everyone. :happydance:


----------



## Clareabell

Anna - I had some spotting (red blood) last Wednesday, It scared the S**T out of me!! Rang my GP who was fantastic who arranged a scan two hours later at the EPU. Everything was fine baby was well, right size and had a strong heart beat. Midwife said that I have a cyst on my left overy that could of caused the bleeding, she also said that it would be responsible for the pains I was feeling. Spotting dried up and luckily has not resurfaced. I have pit it down to one of those things!! Im sure everything will be ok but maybe you should ring GP/Midwife they should be able to put your mind at rest. xx

AFM - Horrible day, lots of snow and feel like poo! Have a B12 deficiency and rely on regular injections but too much snow to get to the surgery today!! Hope everyone else has had a good day!! xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Clareabell said:


> Anna - I had some spotting (red blood) last Wednesday, It scared the S**T out of me!! Rang my GP who was fantastic who arranged a scan two hours later at the EPU. Everything was fine baby was well, right size and had a strong heart beat. Midwife said that I have a cyst on my left overy that could of caused the bleeding, she also said that it would be responsible for the pains I was feeling. Spotting dried up and luckily has not resurfaced. I have pit it down to one of those things!! Im sure everything will be ok but maybe you should ring GP/Midwife they should be able to put your mind at rest. xx
> 
> AFM - Horrible day, lots of snow and feel like poo! Have a B12 deficiency and rely on regular injections but too much snow to get to the surgery today!! Hope everyone else has had a good day!! xx

wouldnt they of seen a cyst on my scan last week? i have another scan due monday and wondering do i wait it out?


----------



## Clareabell

I had a scan at 7+4 and they didn't say anything to me about it all but it was an abdominal ultrasound. At the EPU they did transvaginal and sonographer was shocked that they hadn't picked it up the week before. Its bloody big as well baby was measuring last Wed at 20mm and cyst was 40mm!! Makes me cringe!! They did say they are really common in pregnancy and should go down by itself by the time i have my next scan! What type of scan did they give you? xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations and welcome Eternal! Is this your first?
Hows everyone feeling today? Hope the sickness is dying down for everyone :hugs:
AFM bit of a crappy day, huge arguement with my mum, I've really had enough now and think it's time to let go. What a relief!
Anyway, I'm feeling really good apart from some tiredness. Still getting the decs up! Nearly done!
xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Clareabell said:


> I had a scan at 7+4 and they didn't say anything to me about it all but it was an abdominal ultrasound. At the EPU they did transvaginal and sonographer was shocked that they hadn't picked it up the week before. Its bloody big as well baby was measuring last Wed at 20mm and cyst was 40mm!! Makes me cringe!! They did say they are really common in pregnancy and should go down by itself by the time i have my next scan! What type of scan did they give you? xx

they did the scan on my tummy it was took at 8+1 and all was fine then.... ive had a cyst before when i was carrying Jason but i have never spotted before


----------



## Clareabell

Could be a similar thing!! Try not to worry, which i know is much easier said than done! x


----------



## nikkip

hello all i havent really posted on this thread so thought id pop in!!

im still suffering sickness and off work feeling poorly cant wait till im 12 weeks and pass this stage!!!

hows everyone else?xx


----------



## Blue_bear

I feel fine this time of night, last night was the first time i woke up feeling sick in the early hours though, i too cant wait for 12wks when hopefully its eases off. Although my bestie is 18wks preg and she said shes being sick now more than before!! I shall just have to wait and see i guess.

How long did everyones scan dates take to come through after you had seen the midwife? I am ridiculously impatient i know!!

Anyone doing anything exciting tonight?
xx


----------



## MrsWez

I just got some groceries at the market and got sick in the parking lot. It was so embarrassing. :nope:


----------



## LittleSpy

I can hardly believe it -- my nausea seems to be going away after just 2.5 weeks and no puking (I did finally gag on 2 seperate occasions earlier this week). :happydance: For the last 2 days, I've felt much better than I have over the last couple of weeks. Hopefully I'm not jinxing myself. It'll probably come back with a vengeance in a couple days.

On the other hand, this exhaustion and fatigue is _killing_ me. I want to sleep all the time. I'm so tired. So very tired. So...:sleep:

I'm completely worthless at work and at home.


----------



## Annamumof2

Blue_bear said:


> I feel fine this time of night, last night was the first time i woke up feeling sick in the early hours though, i too cant wait for 12wks when hopefully its eases off. Although my bestie is 18wks preg and she said shes being sick now more than before!! I shall just have to wait and see i guess.
> 
> How long did everyones scan dates take to come through after you had seen the midwife? I am ridiculously impatient i know!!
> 
> Anyone doing anything exciting tonight?
> xx

I had scan same day as midwife appointment, and I booked my next one at 10+1


----------



## fifi-folle

My scan appt came through about 2 weeks after my midwife appointment. I have actually delayed the appointment as it was at 9+2 and I felt that was too early. 

Clareabell - cysts are totally normal in pregnancy, it will be the corpus luteum, the follicle you ovulated from forms a cyst which produces the pregnancy hormones until the placenta takes over. Mine was measuring 27mm at my last scan and baby only 6mm! I've had cysts like this when not pregnant but they hurt like mad as they tend to catch some of my endo in them, ouch! (Sorry if my explanation comes across as patronising!)


----------



## Tor81

Hi Girls, sorry I think it&#8217;s been almost a week since I last posted & have had a lot to catch up on, I&#8217;ve only skim read so just a few replies&#8230;

Sherri &#8211; sorry about your family problems, I am always so shocked to see the wrong people parking in both disabled & child spaces, it&#8217;s a bit like when I see people throwing rubbish on the floor or out of car windows &#8211; I just can&#8217;t get my head around it.

Honeybee &#8211; thinking of you for next week, and your PMA is bound to help.

Doodle &#8211; congrats on the scan, so cool that you 10 pics!

Hi Clareabell & congrats on your scan

Sparkle &#8211; sorry you missed Frankie Boyle. This snow is all very pretty but really it&#8217;s just a pain in the arse!

Foxforce &#8211; definitely complain to the MEN, that&#8217;s not on.

Razcox &#8211; is Ela definitely expecting? I had no idea it only took 9 weeks for dogs!

Aaisrie &#8211; that&#8217;s awful how they treated you at your scan, at least you&#8217;ve had it though and everything looked ok

Dan-o &#8211; glad you had another good scan

Sorry that the girls who were getting away without the MS have now had it creep up on them, hope it&#8217;s bearable&#8230;

McStars &#8211; sorry for your loss &#9785; Hopefully the FS will help you with a successful pregnancy very soon.

MrsWez &#8211; yay for your scan, so lovely!

Sherri &#8211; good news on your scan too, it must be such a relief. I can&#8217;t wait for my scan now!!

Hi nkbapbt & Eternal - welcome &#9786;

AFM I&#8217;m still feeling pretty rough on & off but whenever I get a good few minutes I try to make the most of it, so far its taken 4 attempts to get the Christmas decorations up since the weekend. The washing is building up too so need to try and get another load on tonight before DH gets home, he&#8217;s bringing me fish & chips for dinner so I wish he&#8217;d hurry up!

I had a group midwife appointment yesterday, was a bit of a waste of time really, they started 40 minutes late because they were waiting for people who obviously weren&#8217;t coming because of the snow, and then just read through the green form which I had already filled out. Then made individual appointments for next week, the only time they had was 11.30 which is right in the middle of the day so going to need to make yet more excuses at work.

xx


----------



## samzi

6 days till my scan!!!!


----------



## Tor81

oh yeah, forgot to say, I was 8 weeks yesterday so "point one" is now "point two"!!!!

xx


----------



## stucknthecity

Wow look how much this group has grown since I was last on! Has anyone else had their symptoms come and go as they please? Kind of like one day you feel great and the next it's all you can do to get out of bed! And the abnormal cravings are kicking in, today I had a cheeseburger with mustard and onions and then had vanilla pudding with it! I get these weird oh i bet that would be good with that thoughts all day everyday now but cannot stomach the idea of actually eating it ha ha. I also am so bloated and backed up that I swear I look 7 months prego! Anywho that's all for now ladies I am super swamped at work and have no motivation to get unswamped haha!!!


----------



## babydreams06

Hi Ladies,

hope all of you are doing well.. 
I have no nausea but my stomach feels so bloated and feels like i have a hard rock sitting in my stomach.. i feel gaseous and its really sick.. I feel the pressure on my abdomen when i sit down.. I am not having constipation but by the end of the day I feel really heavy like i already have a big baby in my stomach.. any one else experiencing the same? any home remidies? I have been drinking a lot of water and other fluids..


----------



## Doodlepants

WooHoo Snow!!!!:happydance:
DH has the day off as he can't get out and the pre-school is closed so we're all at home yay!!!:happydance:
I am enjoying it today then tomorrow I will be wishing it away as we have a long drive to Romsey to see santa for Holly's Birthday and she will be sooooo sad if we can't make it!
Does anyone know of a decent weather report, I have found the following to be crap: BBC weather, met check and the met office site :wacko:
Hope everyones safe today in the snow and not too sick to enjoy it!
xxx


----------



## MrsWez

We rarely get snow where I live. They recieve a lot of it in my hometown. An average of 105.9 inches a year in Watertown NY. (268.9 cm)


----------



## dan-o

Small sprinkling on snow here this morning, I'm by the sea in south Devon, so it's rare to get it here. 
Looks so pretty! :yipee:


----------



## Blue_bear

We have a bit of snow here in South Bucks, not loads but enough for me not to want to drive! Its still falling too and ive got to take the dogs out in a bit :S


----------



## Razcox

Hardly any snow here only about 1inch so i am at work :(

Had a gush of watery brown liquid last night and had another little panic so ringing the EPU this morning to see what they say. It was enough to soak through my knickers and cover the paper when i rushed to the loo. Seems to have dried up now to a small amount of brown discharge . . . Hope everything is ok!


----------



## topazicatzbet

blimey raz, that little bean is keeping you on your toes


----------



## foxforce

Morning all

Oh raz hope your ok :hug: and i'm sure lil bean is stuck fast but you do right ringing epu! All very stressful!

I feel groggy today and bored tbh stuck in with all the snow! dh won't let me start to clear the drive but I don't believe I'd have the energy to do it there is so much. Just going to make a cottage pie later ... so exciting :roll:.. :dishes:


----------



## Razcox

EPU said not to be worried and just keep an eye! Not sure how many stressful episodes i can take!!!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Poor you Raz, its so worrying when you cant get a definative answer!
Do you know if your expecting puppies yet???


----------



## DragonMummy

woop am 10 weeks today!!!

Am massively unimpressed with this snow. My choir is supposed to be doing a christmas carol concert at a local home for the elderley this evening, followed by a curry afterwards. And it's had to be called off because half of the choir live in the sticks and are snowed in, and also because obv it would be a bit dangerous to be dragging the old bids all round the estate just to listen to 3 of us sing!

Stupid poxy weather......


----------



## Razcox

Blue_bear said:


> Poor you Raz, its so worrying when you cant get a definative answer!
> Do you know if your expecting puppies yet???

Wont know for a few weeks prob gonna get her scaned at around 4 weeks or so :)


----------



## DragonMummy

@Raz - what have EPU told you? Or are you climbing the walls waiting for them to call back :rolleyes:


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> woop am 10 weeks today!!!
> 
> Am massively unimpressed with this snow. My choir is supposed to be doing a christmas carol concert at a local home for the elderley this evening, followed by a curry afterwards. And it's had to be called off because half of the choir live in the sticks and are snowed in, and also because obv it would be a bit dangerous to be dragging the old bids all round the estate just to listen to 3 of us sing!
> 
> Stupid poxy weather......

Me too....this next two weeks cannot go quick enough in my opinion.....i want to shout it from the roof tops!!!!!!!

Shame about your evening being cancelled, damn weather always ruins plans!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Razcox said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> Poor you Raz, its so worrying when you cant get a definative answer!
> Do you know if your expecting puppies yet???
> 
> Wont know for a few weeks prob gonna get her scaned at around 4 weeks or so :)Click to expand...

id save your money and not bother with a scan, they cant tell you how many and you ll know if she is in a few weeks. 

my 6 are currently playing in the livingroom with callum, he was just playing tug of war with them so cute.


----------



## Tor81

Hope everything is ok raz, sounds like you lost a lot of fluid if it soaked right through, were you at home at the time?

It's just started snowing again here, although it snowed all day yesterday but luckily didn't settle.

Just wondering what you guys think about tennis, do you think I'm safe to play?! I asked midwife on Tues & she said avoid contact sports which I just accepted and it wasn't til later I thought tennis isn't actually a contact sport!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

i was always told to carry on doing asyou were doing before, exercise wise. x


----------



## Razcox

DragonMummy said:


> @Raz - what have EPU told you? Or are you climbing the walls waiting for them to call back :rolleyes:

They said as long as its now stopped, isnt red, clotting and i am in no pain then it should be fine and to keep and eye on it. She didnt sound worried and she didnt thik it was an infection either.


----------



## honeybee28

raz sorry about the spotting, even though it's nothing to worry about it's still annoying and scary isnt it!

We have about a foot of snow here, it's amazing!xxx


----------



## dan-o

Sorry you had another scare raz, hopefully it won't happen again xx


----------



## DragonMummy

tbh Raz. I'm getting loads of cm at the moment, so even a small amount of spotting would be diluted quite broadly so sure as long as it's brown and you're not cramping badly should be fine xxx


----------



## Britt11

hi ladies, hope everyone is well.

Raz- the fact that its brown does signal old stuff, so it should be okay, my gosh how nerve racking though.

My tummy is slightly less bloated than yesterday, my gosh it looked ridiculous, seriously bad gas over the last few days but the nausea and diarrhea is gone, I think I did have a stomach bug.

DM, are you counting down the days until your scan?? Not long now for us hey? very excited


----------



## Starry Night

I've been trying to stay away because my problems have made me slightly depressed about my pregnancy but Raz, I had to come and say something.

I've been bleeding this whole time. Usually it's just spotting but last week I bled. A LOT. I mean, I filled the toilet with dark red blood. And the flow lasted the rest of the day. When I got to the hospital I was convinced that the baby was gone. I didn't get an ultrasound because I already had 2 and too many so quickly aren't good but my hcg was still going up! The ER doctor told me that you can have a flow like a period and still be OK. He didn't make any promises to the future but he said that even if you changed a pad 4 or 5 times in a day it could still be OK.

So here I am. Just hanging on for my obsetrician visit in 1 1/2 weeks. I'm pretty sure I'll get an ultrasound then. Just crossing my fingers. Still spotting....sometimes dark and fresh and others just brown. But getting preggo symptoms out the wazoo so I'm being hopeful.

Raz, just wanted to let you know that things can look bad but still actually be OK. Why not get your hcg tested? I don't think it doubles as quickly as it does in the first few weeks but if it's higher than last time you'd still be in it.

All the best! And I know about beanies stressing you out. I think my child has already earned a few weeks of grounding when it arrives. LOL

EDited to add: I've also been talking to alot of people who have had miscarriages but then went on to have kids. It seems alot, and I mean alot, of them had bleeding and problems with the first pregnancy they were able to carry to term. Yet the baby came and was just fine. Also, their next pregnancies were normal. I don't know if there is a science behind this but anecdotal evidence suggests a pattern.


----------



## Razcox

Thanks so much starry it does make me feel better as i have just had another gush of watery brown liquid! I'm sorry you are still haveing bleeding and will be keeping everything crossed for both of us x


----------



## Duffy

I'm so tired today  Getting ready to go on mama duty for the day Oh has a lil time left before he heads to work, think I'm gonna ask him to buy my a soda before he goes to work.


----------



## Clareabell

Raz and Starry - Im really sorry to hear that you are having a horrible time. I am keeping everything crossed for you both! x x

AFM - We have had a crazy amount of snow here today. Like a mad woman I decided I would be a dedicated employee and walk into work. It took me 4 hours for the round trip. Im now back at home under the duvet trying to defrost. Im most definitely not going in tomorrow. I keep getting a really sore pain in my pelvis on the left side has anyone else had this? Hope your all well. xx


----------



## honeybee28

starry im sorry you're having problems. fx everything settles down for you!
less than a week til my next scan, im so nervous, what with the slow rising hcg im petrified noodle wont have grown at all.xx


----------



## DragonMummy

am in disgrace at home as i fraped DH again. Serves him right for having such a rubbish facebook password. All I put was "... is outside rubbing snow into his nipples" and he's chucked a pad. Bah.


----------



## honeybee28

DragonMummy said:


> am in disgrace at home as i fraped DH again. Serves him right for having such a rubbish facebook password. All I put was "... is outside rubbing snow into his nipples" and he's chucked a pad. Bah.

:haha: :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

seriously. i thought it was so funny that i am still laughing now!


----------



## Clareabell

That is funny. I frape my DH all the time!! x


----------



## DragonMummy

frape is fun! major sense of humour failure methinks....


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Not been posting much as I feel it would jinx this pregnancy especiallly with all the problems we have had in the past.

Went for a scan today. Good news the sac was in the right place so not an ectopic again so hurdle one passed. However as I am only 6 weeks and 2 days the sonographer has asked me back for another scan next friday as she could see the yolk but not the fetal pole clearly. she thought she could see a flicker in the top right hand corner but as it was close to the uterine wall it made it difficult to see. So one bit of good news but now anxiously awaiting next weeks scan to ensure its a viable pregnancy. The sac measured 6 weeks and 6 days so just hoping it a bit early. Midwife was a bit more negative though and gave advice on what to do if I started bleeding!

Have been reading the posts and keeping up to date on how you are doing. Some lovely scan pictures and I hope those of you awaiting scans get good ones.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

We have had our date through for our 12 week scan and even our 20 week scan aswell (efficent midwife )

So the 12 week scan is on the 16th December (I know only 2 weeks away!) and my 20 week scan is on the 9th February

Oooh I have a prune baby which doesnt sound that cute to be honest it looks like a shrivled up ball lol!

Hope everyone is well and stay tuned for my preggo journal!

Much Love


----------



## Starry Night

what does "frape" mean?:blush:

I'm really sick of my bleeding. Today it was so dark brown it almost looked like, well....other stuff....yeah...tmi, I know. And I don't like bed rest. I'm missing Christmas preparations! but the other day a friend brought over Christmas cookies. It was so thoughtful! everyone knows I'm pregnant because I couldn't disappear off the face of the planet without an explanation. Everyone has been really nice.

curlew, how nerve wracking! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I hope that flicker was a nice, strong heart beat.

sofie, that's so exciting that you have your scan dates set! I have no idea when I'll be getting my 12 week scan as I'll be reading 12 weeks over Christmas and 13 weeks over New Years. I don't know if the clinics will be open at all during that time.


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Everyone! I haven't been online in a while and just got caught up on about 30 pages!! My thoughts are going out to those of you having troubles...My finger's are crossed that everything is okay with your little ones...I know for me every time I got to the bathroom I am constantly checking for bleeding....it's very worrisome. Last time I had some bleeding as well, but everything turned out great!! So keep the faith! 

As for me...I had my first scan on the 28th and was able to see the heartbeat!! Baby is measuring right on time....my 12 week nuchal scan falls at christmas...so they wanted to do it at 13 weeks!! I said "No Way!! Last time I had it done at 10.5 weeks!" So they put me in Dec 19th instead. I know it's not that much of a difference and I have no idea what would happen if I had a less than excellent result...but it's just one more hurdle to jump, and the sooner the better. 

Okay...I am super jealous of the snow talk. This is my first winter in the desert and I really miss the snow! The weather is pretty nice, but since I moved here in May the temp has been "hot" and "a little less hot". No rain, no snow, no clouds....doesn't even feel like christmas time!! 

Okay...blah blah blah...i'll stop now! I hope you all have a lovely day!!


----------



## Razcox

Will up date the front page with the scan news for you, congrates Sofiekirsten on all those dates!!

Starry i know what you mean about the really dark brown CM i had that on Sunday and it really did look like something else! Mine seems to have eased down to just a few spots of brown again thankfully.

Jenni - Glad everything was well at the scan for you :happydance:

Curlew - Good luck for your next scan i am sure everything is going to be fine for you both and you will get to see that HB xx

Dm - I also found that very funny! Someone at work once left there facebook unlocked and ungarded so there staus read they were happy to find out they were going to be a dad! Got the young lad into so much trouble!

WOOO HOOO look at me in double digits! 10 weeks now :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

@starry- frape is an abbreviation of "facebook rape" where some daft sod leaves themselves logged into facebook and you change their status! For example last weeks was "DH has painted his nails, got out his ostrich feathers and is ready for Mardi Gras". He was less than impressed...


----------



## foxforce

Morning all

I was wondering what frape was too! DM :rofl: so naughty lol but so tempting I'm sure!!

Sorry to hear your still bleeding Starry :hugs: no wondered your getting down 

Raz I hope your taking it easy :hugs:

Sofie congrats on your scan dates, I have my 20 week scan on 9th Feb too! 

Jenni - Congrats on your scan :dance: I'm jealous of you having lovely sunshine tbh i can't wait for summer to come, already had enough of this cold snowy weather I'm seriously bored at home! 

Curlew - Congrats on your scan also :dance:

DH has taken the one good snow car we have after digging it out and clearing the driveway and gritting it, so can't even pop out to Tesco's :nope: was some ridiculous -9 degree temp this am! :cold:

Hope everyone is wrapped up warm or nicely tucked up inside today x


----------



## Annamumof2

*pops in and waves :hi::wave:*

hope your all alright.... i'm kinda in the dark at the moment because my eyes are hurting i dunno why i think its coz im still tired...

i have had skye off sense yesterday i had to take her to the doctors and shes got a virul infection but shes alright and cant send her to school till monday...

as for me... i feel tired and hardly any MS today, i keep running to the loo which i want it to stop as its cold out of the bed lol... ive had no more spotting but plenty of CM

i'm watching home & health with the baby programs and trying not to cry lol

@ raz - i hope your doing alright hun... both our babys seem to want to make us worried at the moment dont they... hope your spotting stops soon and stays away


----------



## fifi-folle

Can I have a moan? It's my birthday and because of all the snow and cold weather I am stuck in the house and the postman hasn't made it in days so I only have one birthday card. It's not fair!!!:brat::hissy: 

Sorry you are still having issues Starry and Raz, it must be so hard :hugs: Starry my 12 week scan would fall on New Years' Day so I've delayed it to 13 weeks, they had given me an appointment for 9+2 but I felt that was too early. 

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## Annamumof2

fifi-folle said:


> Can I have a moan? It's my birthday and because of all the snow and cold weather I am stuck in the house and the postman hasn't made it in days so I only have one birthday card. It's not fair!!!:brat::hissy:
> 
> OK sorry you are still having issues Starry and Raz, it must be so hard :hugs: Starry my 12 week scan would fall on New Years' Day so I've delayed it to 13 weeks, they had given me an appointment for 9+2 but I felt that was too early.
> 
> Hugs to everyone!

:cake: happy birthday hun.... and big hugs and kisses :cake:


----------



## honeybee28

happy birthday fifi!!

anna, have you watched 'i didnt know i was pregnant' on home and health, i love it! how do they not know they were pregnant, it's crazy!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> happy birthday fifi!!
> 
> anna, have you watched 'i didnt know i was pregnant' on home and health, i love it! how do they not know they were pregnant, it's crazy!!!

oh yes i have seen that a few times and im like "wtf?" how do they not feel the baby move or kick or notice late periods or what if they was on a med that can badly harm the baby things like that


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

So I decided to start a pregnancy journal (because I am so impaitent!)

So here is the link if you want to stalk!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/477653-after-18-long-months-baby-petal-my-belly.html

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Doodlepants

fifi-folle said:


> Can I have a moan? It's my birthday and because of all the snow and cold weather I am stuck in the house and the postman hasn't made it in days so I only have one birthday card. It's not fair!!!:brat::hissy:
> 
> Sorry you are still having issues Starry and Raz, it must be so hard :hugs: Starry my 12 week scan would fall on New Years' Day so I've delayed it to 13 weeks, they had given me an appointment for 9+2 but I felt that was too early.
> 
> Hugs to everyone!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FIFI!!! It's my daughter's Birthday today too!!! She's 3!....
I'm so gutted for her as we can't to anything in the snow :dohh:
She got a bike for her Birthday and has been riding it around the house lol!
It's rubbish being snowed in! especially when your cards don't come!
Hope you manage to have a great day still! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Can I have a moan? It's my birthday and because of all the snow and cold weather I am stuck in the house and the postman hasn't made it in days so I only have one birthday card. It's not fair!!!:brat::hissy:
> 
> Sorry you are still having issues Starry and Raz, it must be so hard :hugs: Starry my 12 week scan would fall on New Years' Day so I've delayed it to 13 weeks, they had given me an appointment for 9+2 but I felt that was too early.
> 
> Hugs to everyone!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY FIFI!!! It's my daughter's Birthday today too!!! She's 3!....
> I'm so gutted for her as we can't to anything in the snow :dohh:
> She got a bike for her Birthday and has been riding it around the house lol!
> It's rubbish being snowed in! especially when your cards don't come!
> Hope you manage to have a great day still! :hugs:
> xxxClick to expand...

happy 3rd birthday to your daughter hun


----------



## Blue_bear

Morning all, hope everyone is feeling better today. Ive only just got up :blush:

Ive not been sick now for 2 mornings! :happydance: But in a strange way its making me worry :shrug: Lol, cant win!! 
Having said that i still feel sick, not sure which is worse actually. Although its giving my tummy a rest from all that heaving which was starting to hurt. 

Hmmmmmm, to worry or not to worry that is the question....:wacko:


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh oh oh Happy Birthday FiFi!!!! And To your daughter doodle xx


----------



## foxforce

Happy birthday Fifi and Doodle's daughter! :cake: :yipee:


----------



## honeybee28

blue bear, i dont think you need to worry hun! enjoy the no vomming.xxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Would any of you ladies be interested in buying some sea bands from me? I know they work for lots of people but i couldnt persevere with them and only wore them once! Wanted to offer them to you ladies first :)


----------



## foxforce

Anyone else got raging hormones at the moment??? 
Mine are out of control at the moment I'm down one min and peeved off as sat at home stuck bored then the next I'm fine and thinking what I can get on with and dh getting it in the neck as he's working and I'm sick of my own company! :hissy:


----------



## Razcox

Happy birthday Fifi and Doodle's daughter! 

Foxforce - I am having raging mood swings which is really digfficult to cope with as i am normal a level person!


----------



## foxforce

Me too Raz it's like pmt but worse lol going to go busy myself now for a while before I start again .... all good signs suppose 
I think I can feel my fundal height thing just above my pubic bone, anyone else? Not sure I'm right :shrug:


----------



## DragonMummy

@fox - yeah I can feel it too! Is lovely isn't it? And as for the hormones, mine have gone mental. My son sometimes looks at me as if wondering who the hell I am...
Happy birthday fifi and doodles daughter! X


----------



## DragonMummy

By the way, has anyone else noticed their cm smells different? Not horrid or anything just completely different.


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> By the way, has anyone else noticed their cm smells different? Not horrid or anything just completely different.

i have noticed it smell a bit strange but not like an infection type strange just diffrent


----------



## Mum2miller

dont know that id say smells different but definitely a heck of a lot more. i keep panicking and have to go check myself to make sure its not blood. would you say its just a stronger smell or is maybe just that your sense of smell is stronger that your just noticing it more. my smell senses are going crazy i can smell everything even from miles away.


----------



## Blue_bear

My sense of smell has picked up too, ive just been cleaning my fridge and cupboards etc and everything smells bad/wierd!!
Not sure about the smell of my cm, but deffo lots more.

EDIT -- Postie has just arrived with my scan date :) :) 20th December!! Wahooo!! Im sooooo pleased its before Xmas!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yay blue bear, same day as me!


----------



## foxforce

Well no not noticed cm smelling but my urine smells strong, haven't got a uti though as got tested last week at doctors, put it down to my vits. 

DM it is nice to feel, just had a feel when laid in bed last night, not hard or anything but it ached a little afterwards.

So nice to have a scan before Xmas I've only got a week to wait after today :yipee: Can't wait but still a little apprehensive [-o&lt;


----------



## dan-o

Has anyone had a go with a doppler yet? x


----------



## dan-o

fifi-folle said:


> Can I have a moan? It's my birthday and because of all the snow and cold weather I am stuck in the house and the postman hasn't made it in days so I only have one birthday card. It's not fair!!!:brat::hissy:
> 
> Hugs to everyone!

Happy birthday fifi!! xx


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> Yay blue bear, same day as me!

Are you just having dating scan DM? Thats all ive booked in for at the moment, but MW said i can change to Nuchal before if we change our minds :S


----------



## Britt11

Hi Blue bear I am having my scan on December 20th too!! whoo hoo, 3 of us!! mine is nuchal scan

hugs,


----------



## Duffy

No notice on the smell of cm but I too have loads of cm and I'm often checking myself  

I have a doppler but during my first pregnancy we thought it was the heartbeat and it was just the whooshing of the womb LOL. So I might not use it cuz I cold never tell the difference.


----------



## fifi-folle

Happy birthday to your daughter Doodle! 

Thanks for your birthday wishes! We actually braved outside and took a bus into town as we still can't get the car out. We went out for lunch and did some shopping but I wasn't in the mood for clothes/shoe shopping and didn't want to get caught out by the incoming snow!


----------



## sparklexox

Doodlepants said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Can I have a moan? It's my birthday and because of all the snow and cold weather I am stuck in the house and the postman hasn't made it in days so I only have one birthday card. It's not fair!!!:brat::hissy:
> 
> Sorry you are still having issues Starry and Raz, it must be so hard :hugs: Starry my 12 week scan would fall on New Years' Day so I've delayed it to 13 weeks, they had given me an appointment for 9+2 but I felt that was too early.
> 
> Hugs to everyone!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY FIFI!!! It's my daughter's Birthday today too!!! She's 3!....
> I'm so gutted for her as we can't to anything in the snow :dohh:
> She got a bike for her Birthday and has been riding it around the house lol!
> It's rubbish being snowed in! especially when your cards don't come!
> Hope you manage to have a great day still! :hugs:
> xxxClick to expand...

Hi u! Your scan pics is amazing xxxxx


----------



## sparklexox

AWW!!!!!!! i JUST NOTICED AM 9WEEKS MY BABY NO LONGER LOOKS LIKE A FISH AND MORE LIKE A BABY!! WOOHOO..

HAPPY 3RD BIRTHDAY DAY BUMP BUDDIES DAUGHTER! 


MY DAUGHTER 10 ON XMAS EVE!!! 10 OMG ITS GOS TO QUICK!! XXX


----------



## Razcox

Mine is the 21st and is a nuchal scan.

Dan-o waiting for the gel to arrive then i am going to have a go with my pink angelsounds. I think it arrived yesterday


----------



## sparklexox

Razcox said:


> Mine is the 21st and is a nuchal scan.
> 
> Dan-o waiting for the gel to arrive then i am going to have a go with my pink angelsounds. I think it arrived yesterday

Hi Raz how are you?


Gonna sound really daft but wants a nuchal scan? lol

O let us know how you get on how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

I had my first midwife appointment this morning, Ive another1 on Tue, midwife was really nice she send our referral for 3month scan hopefully we get the date before Christmas day so we can announce our wee miracle.

Hope you feeling better Raz you have had a ruff few months! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

sparklexox said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Mine is the 21st and is a nuchal scan.
> 
> Dan-o waiting for the gel to arrive then i am going to have a go with my pink angelsounds. I think it arrived yesterday
> 
> Hi Raz how are you?
> 
> 
> Gonna sound really daft but wants a nuchal scan? lol
> 
> O let us know how you get on how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I had my first midwife appointment this morning, Ive another1 on Tue, midwife was really nice she send our referral for 3month scan hopefully we get the date before Christmas day so we can announce our wee miracle.
> 
> Hope you feeling better Raz you have had a ruff few months!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Nuchal scan is the combined test for downs syndrome, some areas dont offer it NHS so you might have to pay private if its something you want doing. We personally are just haveing a normal dating scan but its personal preference and your midwofe should talk you through the options if your unsure, but she wont be able to tell you which one to have or not to have, its your decision. And a hard one it is!! x


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes guys!
Raz- we have the same scan on the same day! x


----------



## Duffy

I missed saying HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETIE  

Sorry I was in a zombie funk when I woke up LOL.


----------



## Blue_bear

Morning ladies :hi:

How are you all feeling?

I have had another sick free morning :happydance:

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Good Morning Ladies,

Would love some new stalkers over in my pregnancy journal.

Link is in my sig if you would like to come and poke your head around the door!

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

Morning girls, well it snowed here again last night and I got to go out in it later lol, shopping needs to be done...

I have had very little morning sickness, and this morning it's disapeared, i've got to wash my hair AGAIN! Washing it almost everyday is annoying, anyway I will keep checking the thread today and hope you are all well


----------



## Worriedk

Hello everyone, haven't been on recently as working alot and long hours. Hope u r all well! Well, I thought I'd escaped the ms! But I was getting ready to go out there when all of a sudden a wave of nauseous came over me and I was suddenly sick! I had no warning and that was half hour ago and now I feel grand again! Is that the way it hits? Normally if I'm ever sick with bug etc I'd never feel like eating but now all I'm thinking of is what shall I have for lunch. Lol. is that normal?
Hope you all have a good weekend! xo


----------



## Blue_bear

Worriedk said:


> Hello everyone, haven't been on recently as working alot and long hours. Hope u r all well! Well, I thought I'd escaped the ms! But I was getting ready to go out there when all of a sudden a wave of nauseous came over me and I was suddenly sick! I had no warning and that was half hour ago and now I feel grand again! Is that the way it hits? Normally if I'm ever sick with bug etc I'd never feel like eating but now all I'm thinking of is what shall I have for lunch. Lol. is that normal?
> Hope you all have a good weekend! xo

Thats definatly normal, and in that sense i almnost prefer being sick to feeling sick. At least once its over you can carry on as normal!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hi ladies!! 

Sorry I haven't been around - been flat on my back, 24/7 illness is killing me and think the constipation is making me sicker now I've picked up a cold too!! [Damn OH!] So I'm here-ish but still dying!!

How's everyone else?


----------



## honeybee28

hope you feel better soon poorly people.xx


----------



## MoonLove

Hi everyone, mind if i join? I'd not come across the groups section of the forum before - so i only just found this thread :dohh:

I'm Gemma and my first little babe is due July 31st :happydance:

I already had a 5 week scan, and i am due one at 7 weeks to detect a heartbeat. I had an ectopic scare so i was sent into hospital - thankfully they could see the little sac in my uterus, and now i'm just so excited for my next scan :happydance:

Lovely to meet you all :thumbup:xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Hi Gem, and welcome :) congrats on the scan :)


----------



## Duffy

Hi gem I'm due the 28 of July we are so close in dates 

Sorry for the colds going around my daughter was sick for almost two months with a cold/kept getting passed around. 

I'm getting morning sickness and NIGHT SICKNESS woke up last night and a wave of I'm gonna hurl hit me. Doing okay this morning thank goodness. Anyway on mama duty so got to make this short and go make myself some blueberry waffles YUMMY.


----------



## Clareabell

Hi Gem, Welcome! 

Sorry to hear so many people are feeling so rough. Feel better soon.

AFM - I started to think that i was out of the woods as preg symptoms seemed to have died down as i am now over 10 weeks. However last night and today nausea was back with a vengeance, along with the sore boobs!! Snow here has started to melt away which is making it easier to get out and about. Christmas decs, im sooooo excited about Christmas this year having my 12 week scan and hopefully leaving the stress and worry of the first tri behind.

Hope everyone is well! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I agree, I got the letter about my booking in today - 23rd December!! Can't wait and what a Christmas it'll make!!


----------



## Clareabell

That's the day my scan is!! woo hoo!! I will be 13 weeks by then, so exciting!! xx


----------



## MoonLove

Thank you for the welcomes! :)

I've been feeling extremely tired today, went out shopping and it was so busy and sweaty, i felt like i was about to faint! Feel a little sick, but i think its hand in hand with my tummy ache -so i'm not too sure whether to expect any morning sickness yet! :) xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

So today I caved and bought some booties but I am a happy bunny because they are the cutest things ever!

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/IMG00015-20101204-1808.jpg

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Tor81

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> So today I caved and bought some booties but I am a happy bunny because they are the cutest things ever!
> 
> https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/IMG00015-20101204-1808.jpg
> 
> Much Love
> 
> :flower:

OMG, how cute are they?! Where are they from?

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Ugh I feel so tired and hungry today no morning sickness yet but I am guessing nit that long till it kicks in...

2 DAYS LEFT TILL SCAN!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Tor81 said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> So today I caved and bought some booties but I am a happy bunny because they are the cutest things ever!
> 
> https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/IMG00015-20101204-1808.jpg
> 
> Much Love
> 
> :flower:
> 
> OMG, how cute are they?! Where are they from?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Hi Hun,

They are from Asda, £2!! 

Absolute BARGIN!

:kiss:


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ I had those for my DD in pink!!! So darn cute :]


----------



## dan-o

Awww so cute! I've promised myself not to buy anything until I'm 7 months, but it's soooo tempting just to buy a little something! :)


----------



## Duffy

I love the boots


----------



## mummySS

Hi ladies, it's been a while since I posted. Hope everyone is well and good news to hear of so many scans! Sofie - i heart the booties!

I'm still struggling along with my horrid all day sickness, I think it's gotten worse this week. Thankfully work have been good about it and have allowed me to work from home if i have no meetings... Got a busy week coming up next week so feeling a bit stressed about it. :wacko:

Anyway the other odd thing i noticed is that I have been bursting into tears for no reason or for the silliest things! Some examples: Stacey winning 'I'm a celebrity', hearing Candle in the Wind on the radio, also i get a bit teary when i can't eat anything as i normally love my food. Feel like such a freak! :blush: but at the same time it's quite amusing! 

x


----------



## Sherri81

Hey ladies, could use some prayers right now if you are a praying kind of person.

When I went pee earlier today and wiped, there was some bright red blood on the TP. Not a ton, but I would say a teaspoon or so in total. My first instinct was to panic, but since I know I have a sub chorionic hematoma, I have decided that that is probably what it is. Basically I assume this since I know I have the hematoma, and since I am in no pain whatsoever.

This could be a sign of one of two things happening with it. It could be releasing some of the excess blood my body can't absorb while in an attempt to heal itself right now, which would be good. Or it could be a sign that it has gotten bigger, which wouldn't be good.

I did have one of these with Greg, and after 6 weeks of bedrest it did heal itself. I have put myself on bedrest until I can get a call into my OB on Monday, and I am also on blood thinners already, which is the only other protocol for a hematoma. So basically, I am doing all I can right now, and it will either heal, or it will grow so big that it ends the pregnancy.

So I am hoping it is healing, but I could use some prayers right now. Thank you ladies.


----------



## Annamumof2

Yay I'm 10wks today which means lil pip is now a........Prune yay

And tomorrow will be the day I see it again sense 8+1 oooo I can't wait, I wonder if it will be moving and kicking about


----------



## honeybee28

Praying and hoping for you Sherri. fx everything is ok.

3 more sleeps til i find out what's going on with me and noodle.xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

morning all. Rough as a badgers arse this end...... at work and trying to keep it under control....


----------



## honeybee28

hope you feel better DM!xx


----------



## DragonMummy

am trying to get rid of the nausea with food. Plan is not working so well.....


----------



## LouF87

DragonMummy said:


> am trying to get rid of the nausea with food. Plan is not working so well.....


Gragon Mummy tht was my plan too....but just as i think i actually fancy eating something i feel yukky all over again!!!:wacko:


----------



## LouF87

mummySS said:


> Hi ladies, it's been a while since I posted. Hope everyone is well and good news to hear of so many scans! Sofie - i heart the booties!
> 
> I'm still struggling along with my horrid all day sickness, I think it's gotten worse this week. Thankfully work have been good about it and have allowed me to work from home if i have no meetings... Got a busy week coming up next week so feeling a bit stressed about it. :wacko:
> 
> Anyway the other odd thing i noticed is that I have been bursting into tears for no reason or for the silliest things! Some examples: Stacey winning 'I'm a celebrity', hearing Candle in the Wind on the radio, also i get a bit teary when i can't eat anything as i normally love my food. Feel like such a freak! :blush: but at the same time it's quite amusing!
> 
> x

I blubbed like a baby when they had their skype calls! DH sat on the sofa just laughing at me!

And...i got tearful at the Xmas Toys R Us advert knowing that next year and onwards i will have to face the queues!


----------



## Blue_bear

I am really emotional too, cried at hollyoaks the other day! lol. Any sets me off, not helped by the fact i had such a crap nights sleep last night and ive got to work all day today :( Felt a bit sick when i got up, but forced a piece of toast down and took the dogs out for some fresh air, and feel ok now thankfully.
Sorry to all those struggling with MS i know how you feel!!

Big hugs and prays for those having a hard time, will keep everything crossed for everyone. xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Anna, will you get a picture? I am really interested to see what bean looks like at 10 weeks!!


----------



## MoonLove

Thinking of you, Sherri - hope all is well :hugs: xx


----------



## dan-o

Sherri - thinking of you, hope everything settles down nicely now :hugs: xx

Anna - good luck for your scan xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Blue_bear said:


> Anna, will you get a picture? I am really interested to see what bean looks like at 10 weeks!!

i should do seeing as they need to take alot of copys for my file, they did that when i was carrying skye too... so i will post up tomorrow when i have a pic or tuesday hopefully


----------



## Worriedk

thinking of you sherri!
Hope everyone is keeping ok!
What a morning I've had!! Don't know wheter to laugh or cry! So far I have just laughed but dh has been with me. I woke up feeling crap with cold. Stayed in bed then started feeling I'll. Was then sick. Then head got sore so went back to bed to lie down. Later dh brought me up a drink and toast and I sat up and nose started bleeding wild heavy! Have had 3 more since!!
I think if I didn't laugh I'd def cry! Now we r making a tummy roast do hope it makes up for the crap morning! Lol.
Hope u r all doing well.
Good luck to all those with scans this week!
x


----------



## Annamumof2

Worriedk said:


> thinking of you sherri!
> Hope everyone is keeping ok!
> What a morning I've had!! Don't know wheter to laugh or cry! So far I have just laughed but dh has been with me. I woke up feeling crap with cold. Stayed in bed then started feeling I'll. Was then sick. Then head got sore so went back to bed to lie down. Later dh brought me up a drink and toast and I sat up and nose started bleeding wild heavy! Have had 3 more since!!
> I think if I didn't laugh I'd def cry! Now we r making a tummy roast do hope it makes up for the crap morning! Lol.
> Hope u r all doing well.
> Good luck to all those with scans this week!
> x

oh no hun that sounds bad, i hope you feel better soon and your nose stops the bleeding on and off trick... and a yummy roast should make you feel better, im having new potatoes with bacon yummy hehe i dont eat much at the moment but will try anything


----------



## Aaisrie

Awwww poor you Sherri! Praying for you <3

Worriedk thats awful :( Poor you... I'd be crying!!!

AFM - OH has given me the cold so that on top of the 24/7 nausea is a bloody nightmare! Still flat on my back.. have managed to get from the bed to the sofa... but that's it!!


----------



## Worriedk

Thanks! The dinner is on and I'm starving! Anna, that sounds yum! I made them before and put a wee bit of cheese on top! Can't beat it!
Any if you getting cravings? I don't think I am yet but I am eating so so much! Saying that, I took a real notion and sent hubby out last night to get ice cream and I rarely eat it!
Aaisire, really hope u start feeling better soon! There is so much going around at the minute! Take care.
x


----------



## gw76

Sherri, i hope things settle down for you soon -you have already been through so much....

AFM - well symptoms seem to have disappeared! Yesterday was the first day I wasn't sick in the morning and now my bbs are back to "normal" nipples still dark, and a bit sore, but they feel empty (if you know what I mean) and last night when I wiped there was a mix of brown, dark red and a tiny bit of bright red through CM. Nothing since, and no pains or cramps...

I know there is nothing I can do and I just need to wait it out, but that is easier said than done....

I have an appointment with my GP tomorrow, but she is useless so not holding out on her helping in anyway (ie scan) she did give me a blood requisition last time i was in - to have hcg levels tested and repeated (just incase) so I might wait and see what tomorrow brings and then go from there...

Why is this whole pregnant thing so difficult?


----------



## Aaisrie

gw is there not an epu you can go to??

worriedk thanks :] did you get your booking in yet? I got mine yesterday for 23rd Dec :]


----------



## gw76

Aaisrie said:


> gw is there not an epu you can go to??

Hi Aaisrie,
Not sure...in the past when i have ended up at A&E for bleeding etc. they have done everything there and never sent me anywhere else and they don't usually do a scan... will just wait till tomorrow... 

haven't had any more blood (had it last night at 7pm) still no pain or cramps and am happy to report that I have vomited 3 times since getting up this morning - oh the things that make us happy when we are pregnant!!


----------



## Worriedk

Aaisrie said:


> gw is there not an epu you can go to??
> 
> worriedk thanks :] did you get your booking in yet? I got mine yesterday for 23rd Dec :]

Hiya. That's gd you got your date! Yeah, got my letter last week; have mine 17th dec. Quite excited. Does it say on your letter that u may be offered a scan? I thought that was the whole point!! And it can take about 2 hours!!
x


----------



## Duffy

Hey hon your in my prayers and I hope all goes okay massive hugs.


----------



## Aaisrie

Worriedk said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> gw is there not an epu you can go to??
> 
> worriedk thanks :] did you get your booking in yet? I got mine yesterday for 23rd Dec :]
> 
> Hiya. That's gd you got your date! Yeah, got my letter last week; have mine 17th dec. Quite excited. Does it say on your letter that u may be offered a scan? I thought that was the whole point!! And it can take about 2 hours!!
> xClick to expand...

They have to say 2hrs because you have to see the MW and do a bunch of questions and history, then back to the waiting room, then blood tests, then back to the waiting room, then scan - or whatever order they do it in! So there's a LOT of waiting around but you will get a scan, didn't check my letter to see that but they'll do one because its the NT test so you'll see bubs, normally get a picture too. What time are you in at? If it's anywhere near 2 make sure you get there early - my mum works at the Ulster so I have lots of experience of their carparks which are bad even without the current construction work but with the construction work it's awful. If you are driving and it's around then the queues for the carpark start around 1:30/1:45 ish [I think there's a lot of OP appt at 2!] so keep that in mind for this and future appt!!!


----------



## Sherri81

Well, no fresh blood here, just some sludgy brown stuff, thank God! So it was just that one episode yesterday, and hopefully it stays at that. Still feeling very nauseous so I know that is a good sign. I do believe it is that stupid hematoma acting up, so I guess I will call my OB tomorrow and see what she wants to do.

I called to see who was on call yesterday at her hospital, and it was some Locum Dr (so not a regular one), who also saw me when things were going for shit with Devon. And she didn't do a damn thing for me with Devon, and she doesn't know how to use an ultrasound machine, so when they said it was the same woman on yesterday, I just knew there was no point in driving an hour just for her to do nothing.

I think I really need to get something sorted with the hospital where they have my name on a list or something, and when I call in, they agree to get one of the regular OBs who can use an ultrasound, to come in and see me. At this point I don't think I should be stuck with some half assed Dr who can't do anything. Hell, if she was any kind of Dr, she would have helped when I went in with that infection with Devon.

I'm getting very jaded about the whole 'Dr' thing.


----------



## Worriedk

Thanks. My appoint is at 11 so hopefully it won't be too bad! I was there 2 weeks ago at 2 and it was mad. Ended ip parking at moat and walking! Thanks for that info, it's good to have an idea of what they will do. Don't mind waiting as long as I get to see a healthy baby!
I'm glad u have yours before Christmas! What a present that will be! Thanks again. x


----------



## sparklexox

Hi lady's, 

Hope your all well.

Ive just about finished my Christmas shopping woohoo, Its defo helped me get on with daily actives rather than worrying all the time! Roll on 3month scan lol

xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Worriedk said:


> Thanks. My appoint is at 11 so hopefully it won't be too bad! I was there 2 weeks ago at 2 and it was mad. Ended ip parking at moat and walking! Thanks for that info, it's good to have an idea of what they will do. Don't mind waiting as long as I get to see a healthy baby!
> I'm glad u have yours before Christmas! What a present that will be! Thanks again. x

No probs, if you've any questions feel free to inbox me!! I had my DD there so I know what they're like. I used the home from home and had a water birth which was amazing :] I should get referred to the same midwife - she's the mental health MW there called Sharon and I love her so I can't wait to see her! She keeps asking when she's gonna get to see my DD :]


----------



## Duffy

I'm tuckered two hours of getting the playroom in a 1 birthday theme for tomorrow LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

gw76 said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> gw is there not an epu you can go to??
> 
> Hi Aaisrie,
> Not sure...in the past when i have ended up at A&E for bleeding etc. they have done everything there and never sent me anywhere else and they don't usually do a scan... will just wait till tomorrow...
> 
> haven't had any more blood (had it last night at 7pm) still no pain or cramps and am happy to report that I have vomited 3 times since getting up this morning - oh the things that make us happy when we are pregnant!!Click to expand...

That sucks gw... I'm glad you haven't had anymore blood and the strong pregnancy symptoms are a good sign too!!


----------



## Tor81

I've always wondered why girls without symptoms complain but now I know cos I've been feeling pretty good the last few days & can't help but worry that something is wrong! Roll on 21st & scan time...

Hope everyone else is doing well.

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Morning girls, the MS is back again after missing for a few days and to top that off my toncerlitus is back ugh, I'm so tired I hardly had any sleep last night, I got up at 7am to sort kids out I just hope they will be goodfor me and listen to me.

Midwife and scan today yay I was excited yesterday but today I just want it over so I can get back get the kids from school and go back to bed :-(

hope you girls are keeping well and your lil beans are behaving lol, will try and post a pic of the scan up sometime today


----------



## samzi

my private scan is tomorrow:yipee:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all how is everyone??

Sorry dont get much chance to come on of a weekend so always have to play catchup on a Monday morning! 

Samzi - Horay for your scan tomorrow! Bet you cant wait :)

Good luck to anyone with scans today, report back and i'll add some more :happydance: 's :thumbup:

AFM - Over did it over the weekend somehow and hurt the muscles in my legs so spent yesterday hobbling round! Got to remember that everything is easyier to pull now and take it easy. Just gets so frustrating that i cant do what i normally do around the house. . . . 

Only 1 week until my booking in appointment and 2 weeks until my scan eeek! Which is scary for two reasons 1) Scans are just scary full stop and 2) its means there is not that long until xmas!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies!

I am on my count down only 10 days until my dating scan! Single figures tomorrow! So excited!

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

I just want these next 2 weeks to fly by, i cant wait for my scan. 

I am really tired again, i just cant seem to get comfortable in bed, which worries me because what am i gonna be like with a proper bump?! And it seems once i have got up to go to the loo i just cant nod off again, really unusual for me, i love my sleep!!
So i am feeling a bit grumpy today, and ive got to work all day :( 
MS has stayed away again though :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all! 

@Tor - I know what you mean - I am miserable on days when I don't have symptoms!

@Samzi - WOOP! :happydance: Can't wait to see a pic :D

@Raz - bad girl - get some rest woman! 



AFM - nausea is still very apparent today which is great from the point of view that everything feels fine, but I am getting a bit bored of feeling like shite. My house is a DUMP at the moment. It's taking me 3 or 4 days just to get one load of washing through!


----------



## DragonMummy

morning BB - i'm having the same problem. I seem to get pins and needles however I lay in bed so I am fidgeting like a bugger!


----------



## dan-o

Blue_bear said:


> And it seems once i have got up to go to the loo i just cant nod off again, really unusual for me, i love my sleep!!
> )

I have the same problem! I've found putting the TV on really low sends me back to sleep within half an hour. QVC is the best channel so far, as it's so boring! :haha:


----------



## dan-o

DragonMummy said:


> My house is a DUMP at the moment. It's taking me 3 or 4 days just to get one load of washing through!

Ditto, I have absoloutely no motivation whatsover, so my house is a total wreck!! 

I just wanna snuggle up and sleep when I'm at home, lol! x


----------



## DragonMummy

argh me too.... am ALL about the sleep right now! Roll on week 14 :rofl:


----------



## freckles09

Morning girls, hope you're all ok! How exciting about the upcoming scan dates! We still don't have our date but we haven't had any post for a week because of the snow! If we don't get post again today i'll call the hospital as surely a date must have been made by now... Really hope i can get in before Crimbo!

I odn't have many symptoms either - still got my food aversions and am not hungry from about 3pm til the next morning! Still have sore BB's though!


----------



## Tor81

dan-o said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> My house is a DUMP at the moment. It's taking me 3 or 4 days just to get one load of washing through!
> 
> Ditto, I have absoloutely no motivation whatsover, so my house is a total wreck!!
> 
> I just wanna snuggle up and sleep when I'm at home, lol! xClick to expand...

My flat is a tip too! Before the weekend my laundry basket was overflowing all over the bedroom floor, but as Ive been feeling ok the last couple of days I managed to almost catch up.

I'm even more concerned at my lack of symptoms today, I'm back on tea & chocolate which I haven't felt like having for weeks...

xx


----------



## Jenni4

LaLaLa......Hi Ladies....I don't have much to say just popping in to say hello!!! I hope everyone has a great week!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!
Hope you're all ok, I'm feeling a lot better, just still a bit sick. Got a stressful week so I'm hoping it's over quickly!
Speak soon xxx


----------



## Maid Marian

Hey ladies :wave: Just popping by to say hi, and hope everyone's having a smooth ride at the moment. I've just ordered a doppler :yipee:


----------



## Mum2miller

which did you get??

i went with this one from contec med, i figured if they make ultrasound machines and what not it must be ok?? 
https://www.contecmedical.net/product_show.asp?id=42


----------



## Maid Marian

Mum2miller said:


> which did you get??
> 
> i went with this one from contec med, i figured if they make ultrasound machines and what not it must be ok??
> https://www.contecmedical.net/product_show.asp?id=42

I got the 'MAS babywatcher'


----------



## Mum2miller

oo it looks nice! how long till it arrives?


----------



## Razcox

Ohhh very nice! I am going to have a go with my angel sounds tonight, fed up of waiting for the gel to arrive and i have complained to Ebay about the seller . . .


----------



## Maid Marian

Mum2miller said:


> oo it looks nice! how long till it arrives?

It should be a few days I think, hoping they send it asap!


----------



## foxforce

Hey everyone 

Hope your all well and had good weekends? It's blooming freezing here hasn't got above -2 all day :cold: 
I think I have brain freeze as I have had the worse day in regard to been doopy! :dohh:
I went to Tesco's and forgot my pin so had to come home and check it then go back and get my shopping :blush: Thing is just as I got to car I remembered it but doubted myself lucky I only live 5 mins away!! :dohh:
Then have just been doing dumb things! I haven't felt too well today my nausea seems to have come back with a vengence after a 3 week break :nope: Thought I'd seen the last of it also had dull headache now 3 days - not good! 

But on the plus side I have a scan on Saturday to look forward to. :happydance: My belly seems to have popped out a bit yesterday and is firmer rather than the bloat which I'm liking, really need to go find some matty jeans this week.

Good luck to all having scans and those of you feeling rubbish hope your feeling better soon :hug:


----------



## dan-o

Mum2miller said:


> which did you get??
> 
> i went with this one from contec med, i figured if they make ultrasound machines and what not it must be ok??
> https://www.contecmedical.net/product_show.asp?id=42

I've ordered the same one! 

I got mine off ebay, still waiting for it a week on though... hoping it's the snow delaying things & not a crappy seller messing me around :(


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, ladies! Just popping by.

I was convinced I lost my baby this weekend as I passed a clot about the size of the palm of my hand and lots more blood and quite painful cramps. Even the nurses at the ER agreed that my symptoms indicated a miscarriage. However, the doctor said my hcg was over 118,000 and my cervix was closed. Had an ultrasound the next day and I got to see my baby!! I was absolutely floored because I would have sworn up and down that it was gone. But I got to see him wriggle about and his precious heart beat. However, I have now officially been diagnosed with having a subchronic hemotoma. That at least explains where the bleeding is coming from. 

The bleeding is settling down again to spotting so when I called my obstetrician he said to just come in for my regularly scheduled appointment next Tuesday. I'm really nervous about what this means about my pregnancy but I think the odds are still in my favour...


----------



## honeybee28

wow starrry, what fab news, you must have gone from feeling like absolute shite to on top of the world. I'm so happy for you.

Raz, if you dont have gel, I've heard of people using moisturiser instead!!

afm, 2 more sleeps til i find out if this is a progressing viable pregnancy or not. I've had light cramps and some brown cm, I'm really hoping its noodles getting comfy rather than wanting to leave. Worrying times.

xxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Hey ladies just popping in before I go bed as I didn't sleep well last night, anyway my MS kicked in badly this morning and I was sick....

Anyway my scan was today and all is well the lil bean is growing just right so I will post up a picture tomorrow sometime when I get home from taking kids to school... I have a booking appointment 17th dec 10am and 13th Jan 2011 @ 10:30am is to see the silver star team, before then I should have my 12wk scan but we will see


----------



## butterfly25

HI ladies, how is everyone doing? I haven't been on in a while, life has been demanding, but I'm starting to feel better. About every other day I feel sick, so that's better than everyday. I'm still very tired everyday so I'm waiting for that to be over. 

How is everyone else feeling? Anyone already out growing their clothes? My cloths still fit but just very uncomfortable already. But no weight gain so happy about that.


----------



## Mum2miller

dan-o said:


> Mum2miller said:
> 
> 
> which did you get??
> 
> i went with this one from contec med, i figured if they make ultrasound machines and what not it must be ok??
> https://www.contecmedical.net/product_show.asp?id=42
> 
> I've ordered the same one!
> 
> I got mine off ebay, still waiting for it a week on though... hoping it's the snow delaying things & not a crappy seller messing me around :(Click to expand...

i got mine on ebay too but there is a seller on there that is actually the contecmedical place. did you get it from that buyer? they are in asia so it prob will take a couple of weeks


----------



## Britt11

oh my gosh Starry, I was reading your post and was so sad until I came to the part that beenie is there and doing well and even wiggling around :happydance::happydance:

Honey- I have everything crossed for you that the scan will be good and LO is healthy. I think brown stuff signal old stuff so is usually fine :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well, I am having a good day today, I definitely have a tummy but I lost the 5lbs I originally gained so everything is still fitting me fine

:hugs:


----------



## Tor81

Good news girls, I'm feeling sick again, yay!!

Starry, what you've been through must have been horrendous, but I'm so glad to hear everything is ok.

Anna, Congrats on the scan!

xx


----------



## MrsWez

I've lost 3 lbs in the last week from getting sick so much. I am sick and tired of being sick and tired. I am so happy I have signs of a healthy progressing pregnancy, I just wish there were different signs, like shiny hair, clear skin or loss of cellulite.


----------



## amand_a

Wow took me forever to catch up!!!

My prayers are with those with those of you with worries!

My migraines have returned big time, I've had 3 this week. Its so hot and humid here which doesn't help things at all. also went to the doctors yesterday thinking i had tonsillitis but it turned out to be a ear and throat infection 'lucky me' also got told by GP to go straight to the ER next time i have a rel thumping migraine as the extra pressure on my brain can be more dangerous in pregnancy, so that's something else to worry about.

Still feeling ill and the list of things that i feel like eating seems to be getting smaller and i have lost about 5 kgs as a result. (which im sure will catch up with me sooner or later)

No pregnancy concerns as such which i am thankful for its just hard sometimes to be happy when there is so much crapy stuff going on.
DD is cutting 2 more molars and is an absolute nightmare. I feel so bad for her they look so big and painful.

On another note my friend just had her baby 3 months early, apparently they are all doing well so waiting on an update for weight etc. poor thing has had labour contractions from 19 weeks. Makes me so thankful that everything went ok with DD

Ok that's all from me, really should be off to start my assignment while i can!!!


----------



## samzi

So today is the day. So nervous!


----------



## Jenni4

Hmmm.....am I the only one that can't fit into my pants and has gained weight???:wacko::wacko:

I think I have gained about 5 pounds, mostly in my tummy and waist...... I know I can't be the ONLY one!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Jenni4 said:


> Hmmm.....am I the only one that can't fit into my pants and has gained weight???:wacko::wacko:
> 
> I think I have gained about 5 pounds, mostly in my tummy and waist...... I know I can't be the ONLY one!!

Hun your definatley not the only one.

I was 8st pre-pregnacy and when I went to see the MW for the booking in appointment she weighed me in at 8st 8lb!!! I was flabbercasted!

I am in mat pants with the big waist band to hopefully try and lift the extra bit of weight off my pelvis because my SPD is killing me!

Oh I just realsied I am 11 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

Morning all, i spoke to soon and the sickness is back! Good sign though still i suppose. 
I too have gained a little weight despite the sickness, but only about 3lbs in total i think.

My skin is still terrible, has anyone elses cleared up yet?
Thankfully had a better nights sleep, although im sure i will still nap today!

Good Luck to everyone going off for scans, i cannot wait!! x


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girls i will post up the pictures later on i promise... the school as to borrow my camra because skyes in the play today and i couldnt go to it so there going to take pictures of her for me


----------



## Blue_bear

Annamumof2 said:


> hey girls i will post up the pictures later on i promise... the school as to borrow my camra because skyes in the play today and i couldnt go to it so there going to take pictures of her for me

I shall wait patiently :) Bless your daughter in the school play, cant wait till that time comes for us :)


----------



## freckles09

Morning all! 

Starry that's great news that everything is ok! :thumbup:

We finally got post yesterday after a week of havig none because of the snow and got our scan date... 20th December :happydance: 

Can't wait although am nervous too!


----------



## Annamumof2

Blue_bear said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls i will post up the pictures later on i promise... the school as to borrow my camra because skyes in the play today and i couldnt go to it so there going to take pictures of her for me
> 
> I shall wait patiently :) Bless your daughter in the school play, cant wait till that time comes for us :)Click to expand...

i'll even post up pics of her if there any good too 

and there new school pic that they had


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone doing today?? Another chilly one here was -8 this morning in the car.

Starry - Thats great news hun i am so pleased for you :happydance: You have a little fighter in there x

Samzi - Good luck at your scan today hun x

Anna - Great news about your scan as well, its so nice to see that little heart beating away.

Sorry to those with MS still but its nice to know there is some one in there. My symptons seem to have all gone which is a bit worring, well my boobs still hurt a bit and i am tired but thats it. Gel arrived so going to brave the doppler tonight, keep you fingers crossed that i can pick up something!


----------



## Maid Marian

Argh, I'm still waiting for my 12-week scan date, the MW is dating me as 8 days ahead of my own date, so I should be 12 weeks on Friday .... getting anxious about my scan!!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

OMG the doppler came this morning!

I only ordered it yesterday! but I am glad because I tried it out and I heared Petals HB!! It was the sweetest thing ever!

I called Adam and he was all excited so I told him I will do it for him later!

Petal is on my right side hiding and keeping warm but I feel so much better that I have heared her HB

I am so on :cloud9:


----------



## samzi

Its amazing isnt it :)


----------



## Annamumof2

Sofiekirsten said:


> OMG the doppler came this morning!
> 
> I only ordered it yesterday! but I am glad because I tried it out and I heared Petals HB!! It was the sweetest thing ever!
> 
> I called Adam and he was all excited so I told him I will do it for him later!
> 
> Petal is on my right side hiding and keeping warm but I feel so much better that I have heared her HB
> 
> I am so on :cloud9:

where did you get your doppler and how much?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ANGELSOUNDS-...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item45f5d59beb

£18 and £4 postage and package and I ordered this yesterday afternoon and it arrived this morning!

:happydance:


----------



## Blue_bear

I want one! Hubby wont let me though because he knows what im like and id be a pain in the ass if i couldnt fine the hb.


----------



## Razcox

Sofiekirsten said:


> OMG the doppler came this morning!
> 
> I only ordered it yesterday! but I am glad because I tried it out and I heared Petals HB!! It was the sweetest thing ever!
> 
> I called Adam and he was all excited so I told him I will do it for him later!
> 
> Petal is on my right side hiding and keeping warm but I feel so much better that I have heared her HB
> 
> I am so on :cloud9:

Wooohoo thats great news! 

I so hope i get to hear mine tonight, i also have an angel sounds one. If you dont mind me asking what size are you? I have heard its harder to find early on if your a bit bigger and i'm a size 18.


----------



## fifi-folle

Wow that's great service!! And lovely to hear HB! DH won't let me get one either I'd worry far too much if bubs was hiding!!

AFM I have my first shift in new job today! So nervous, I've not worked in 2 years due to endo pain, and I am petrified I'll not be able to get there due to the roads!! Or I'll get stuck! ARGH!!! Why did I decide to start working again now? Worried about running off to be sick, or falling on my way in to work, generally feeling like I would rather not be working!!!


----------



## MoonLove

Blue_bear said:


> I want one! Hubby wont let me though because he knows what im like and id be a pain in the ass if i couldnt fine the hb.

Me too, thats why i'm not getting one. I'd probably use it everynight and panic if i couldn't find it straight away!


I had such a horrible dream last night! I was my old primary school's fete & i rushed to the loo feeling uncomfortable 'down there' and when i got there, i was soaked in blood - and i assumed it was a miscarriage - it was horrible. I woke up at about 6am feeling very upset and i told my husband. I fell back asleep again and had a dream that we were on holiday in south africa :wacko: The toilet there was a little shack, and i had this horrible feeling between my legs, and in the dream i remember thinking 'OMG Its happening again! My dream came true!' - I thought that this was real life!

It was once again, horrible, and i rushed to the loo, and the blood went everywhere! All over the ceiling and everything! :wacko: I tried to get cleaned up, whilst obviously being devastated, and these people kept coming in because the toilet shack thing had no lock! It was humiliating, and it felt SO real - i woke up and felt so relieved that it had been a dream :thumbup:

Right!
Need to phone midwife today!

Hope you ladies are all well! xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Razcox said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> OMG the doppler came this morning!
> 
> I only ordered it yesterday! but I am glad because I tried it out and I heared Petals HB!! It was the sweetest thing ever!
> 
> I called Adam and he was all excited so I told him I will do it for him later!
> 
> Petal is on my right side hiding and keeping warm but I feel so much better that I have heared her HB
> 
> I am so on :cloud9:
> 
> Wooohoo thats great news!
> 
> I so hope i get to hear mine tonight, i also have an angel sounds one. If you dont mind me asking what size are you? I have heard its harder to find early on if your a bit bigger and i'm a size 18.Click to expand...

Hey Hun I am a size 10 but I think its aload of rubbish that you find it harder.

Just remember you can push as hard as you want down on the doppler I mean the sonographer at my 9 week scan make me nearly piss myself lol!

I have just recorded it to the laptop....Can you post sound on BnB?

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Mum2miller

gem_x said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> I want one! Hubby wont let me though because he knows what im like and id be a pain in the ass if i couldnt fine the hb.
> 
> Me too, thats why i'm not getting one. I'd probably use it everynight and panic if i couldn't find it straight away!
> 
> 
> I had such a horrible dream last night! I was my old primary school's fete & i rushed to the loo feeling uncomfortable 'down there' and when i got there, i was soaked in blood - and i assumed it was a miscarriage - it was horrible. I woke up at about 6am feeling very upset and i told my husband. I fell back asleep again and had a dream that we were on holiday in south africa :wacko: The toilet there was a little shack, and i had this horrible feeling between my legs, and in the dream i remember thinking 'OMG Its happening again! My dream came true!' - I thought that this was real life!
> 
> It was once again, horrible, and i rushed to the loo, and the blood went everywhere! All over the ceiling and everything! :wacko: I tried to get cleaned up, whilst obviously being devastated, and these people kept coming in because the toilet shack thing had no lock! It was humiliating, and it felt SO real - i woke up and felt so relieved that it had been a dream :thumbup:
> 
> Right!
> Need to phone midwife today!
> 
> Hope you ladies are all well! xxClick to expand...


What a horrible dream!! maybe try doing some meditation before going to sleep just to calm your mid a little. i bought a cd that is just a quick 10 minute relaxation. whenever i use it i drift off straight away and have the best night sleep. i also bought an iphone app called rest and relax i think it was like $1 and it has the 10 mins one on there too. hope your feeling better


----------



## Annamumof2

Sofiekirsten said:


> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ANGELSOUNDS-...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item45f5d59beb
> 
> £18 and £4 postage and package and I ordered this yesterday afternoon and it arrived this morning!
> 
> :happydance:

i might find out if hubby will get it... depends as we had one like that and it broke on us the last time i used one


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, am going for afternoon tea at a nice hotel on Sat and i am not too sure which of the sandwiches i can have... :dohh:

Are any of these sarnies safe to have?!

Scottish Smoked Salmon & Chive Cream (not sure if can have smoked salmon)
Red Devonshire Coronation Chicken (guess this is ok?)
Vintage Cheddar & Homemade Piccalilli Relish (not sure on the cheese?)
Free Range Egg Mayonnaise & Land Cress (am guessing no in case mayo is homemade?)

They also do scones... is clotted cream ok?!


----------



## Razcox

freckles09 said:


> Hey everyone, am going for afternoon tea at a nice hotel on Sat and i am not too sure which of the sandwiches i can have... :dohh:
> 
> Are any of these sarnies safe to have?!
> 
> Scottish Smoked Salmon & Chive Cream (not sure if can have smoked salmon)
> Red Devonshire Coronation Chicken (guess this is ok?)
> Vintage Cheddar & Homemade Piccalilli Relish (not sure on the cheese?)
> Free Range Egg Mayonnaise & Land Cress (am guessing no in case mayo is homemade?)
> 
> They also do scones... is clotted cream ok?!

So these are my guesses:

Scottish Smoked Salmon & Chive Cream - Whats the cream? Is it a cream cheese type thing? If it is thats another No. Found this about Smoked Salmon

*Can I eat cold meats and smoked salmon when I'm pregnant?
Some countries advise pregnant women not to eat cold meats or smoked fish because of the risk of listeria. In the UK, we don't advise women to avoid these products because the risk is very low. The risk of listeria is much higher with cheeses such as Camembert, Brie or chevre (a type of goats' cheese), and others that have a similar rind, or pâté, which you shouldn't eat during pregnancy. However, if you are concerned, you might also choose to avoid cold meats and smoked fish while you are pregnant. *

Red Devonshire Coronation Chicken - No as Coronation Chicken has mayo
Vintage Cheddar & Homemade Piccalilli Relish - This is fine as cheddar is a hard cheese
Free Range Egg Mayonnaise & Land Cress - Again no because of the mayo

clotted cream is fine as its pasturised.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

So I decided to make a blog for baby petal and its coming on quite well..

If you want to see a sneeky peek at it the link is below

https://www.wix.com/sofiekirsten/baby-petal

Oh I can also make these for other people!

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

freckles09 said:


> Hey everyone, am going for afternoon tea at a nice hotel on Sat and i am not too sure which of the sandwiches i can have... :dohh:
> 
> Are any of these sarnies safe to have?!
> 
> Scottish Smoked Salmon & Chive Cream (not sure if can have smoked salmon)
> Red Devonshire Coronation Chicken (guess this is ok?)
> Vintage Cheddar & Homemade Piccalilli Relish (not sure on the cheese?)
> Free Range Egg Mayonnaise & Land Cress (am guessing no in case mayo is homemade?)
> 
> They also do scones... is clotted cream ok?!

Cheese sarnies it is for yout hen sweet! And as Raz said clotted cream is pastuerised so scones are ok :) Sounds like a very civilised saturday afternoon!!


----------



## freckles09

Thanks for your replies Raz and blue_bear! They all sounded suspect so thought i'd check on here. I will just have to stick to the cheese sarnies LOL. At least it will be followed by cakes and scones! :thumbup:

We're off for afternoon tea at a nice hotel then off back to my friends for an X Factor night in so really looking for to it :happydance:


----------



## freckles09

Oh and am loving your blog sofiekirsten! :thumbup: I've got a pregnancy diary that i got in my bounty pack but might start one of these!


----------



## Blue_bear

I have noted anything down at all, wondering if i should start really.


----------



## samzi

Introducing 'Ziggy' :happydance:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/IMG00259-20101207-1659.jpg

My dates were spot on so were still 8weeks4days :cloud9:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Well the blog is finished!

Just waiting to get into the second trimester the start the page...

I have also put a little page on there for BnB ladies if you would like to leave a comment or ask me any questions

Here is the link:

www.wix.com/sofiekirsten/baby-petal

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## fifi-folle

I was checking out the food standards agency page on what to eat when pregnant, it said cream cheese and smoked salmon were ok. I would guess the hotel would use pre-prepared mayo for sandwiches rather than making their own, maybe you could phone in advance and check? It all sounds lovely!!


----------



## honeybee28

congrats samzi!! that's fab news.xx


----------



## Razcox

Woohoo Samzi! :happydance: front page updated! :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh I'm soooo jealous! There's a nice hotel and spa near me and I REALLY want to go for the day and have afternoon tea!
I am worried now though- I had afternoon tea the other day and I had egg mayo sarnies, scones the works! I also had dippy egg the other day........But in my defense I was so sick and it was all I could eat :(
I do try not to worry too much about these things though as I heard that it's soooo rare for the baby to get ill, it's more to stop you getting food poisoning and feeling rough. Hopefully thats right....
I would cut my arm off for some stilton right now!... Christmas is going to be hard lol! I'm going to stuff my face so much once the baby's here!
Oh look- a post all about food- Yes, I am waiting for my tea to cook lol!
Hope you're all well. I am now craving afternoon tea! (well not preggo craving but you KWIM!)
xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Ooooh, and Congratulations Samzi xxxx


----------



## samzi

I have 3 xmas dinners to look forward to this year - cant wait! :haha:


----------



## topazicatzbet

great news samzi.

i had my booking in appointment and bloods done today. i declined the tripple test though.


----------



## Clareabell

Congrats on your scan Samzi!!

All this talk about dopplers makes me really want to get on, but I know my husband will object and I am likely to go into a blind panic if im not able to pick up babies heartbeat . . . . . probably best to stay away!! 

Cant believe im 11 weeks on Friday, its really exciting. Symptoms seem to have died down again, apart from my boobs which i guess is a good thing!! 

Better run have to go and pick the DH up from the train station and convincing that a pub meal is a good idea tonight, so cant be arsed to cook!!

Hope everyone else is well!! xx


----------



## samzi

Ive got mine a week on sunday. Dreading having blood taken though - i have crap veins!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

me too but she managed to get them allthough there wasnt much in the tube for the iron level cos the vein died.


----------



## fifi-folle

samzi said:


> Ive got mine a week on sunday. Dreading having blood taken though - i have crap veins!!

A tip I was given when the nurses were fighting to get the 6 tubes out of me :shock: at our FS appt was to try and have warm hands and feet. Since then I have used my hand warmer thingys before having bloods taken and it has definitely helped!


----------



## butterfly25

HI ladies, I read a few pages back to try and catch up alittle. I am glad there is so much postive going on lately. 

Is anyone hating to cook right now? I love to cook but right now it kind of makes me sick to even think about it. My husband is not a good cook at all so if I don't do it then nobody does. I am ready for this first trimester to be over so maybe I can feel like my old self again.


----------



## LouF87

butterfly25 said:


> HI ladies, I read a few pages back to try and catch up alittle. I am glad there is so much postive going on lately.
> 
> Is anyone hating to cook right now? I love to cook but right now it kind of makes me sick to even think about it. My husband is not a good cook at all so if I don't do it then nobody does. I am ready for this first trimester to be over so maybe I can feel like my old self again.

YES YES YES!!!!!

and my DH cant cook and is diabetic so acts like a petulant child when not fed!!!

My soluion is buying dinner each night after work- a bit of a pain but eaier as i cook what i actually fancy eatin!

x


----------



## LouF87

Starry Night said:


> Hi, ladies! Just popping by.
> 
> I was convinced I lost my baby this weekend as I passed a clot about the size of the palm of my hand and lots more blood and quite painful cramps. Even the nurses at the ER agreed that my symptoms indicated a miscarriage. However, the doctor said my hcg was over 118,000 and my cervix was closed. Had an ultrasound the next day and I got to see my baby!! I was absolutely floored because I would have sworn up and down that it was gone. But I got to see him wriggle about and his precious heart beat. However, I have now officially been diagnosed with having a subchronic hemotoma. That at least explains where the bleeding is coming from.
> 
> The bleeding is settling down again to spotting so when I called my obstetrician he said to just come in for my regularly scheduled appointment next Tuesday. I'm really nervous about what this means about my pregnancy but I think the odds are still in my favour...

Sending you happy positive thoughts and wished on a star


----------



## mummySS

Starry - amazing story. you might have been so scared. Hugs x


----------



## Starry Night

Yes, I was absolutely terrified! When I started to bleed I was sitting on the toilet and sobbing. The worst part was my dh was on a business trip in another province so I was staying with my parents. I told dh over the phone that the baby was gone and he was sobbing too. He came home that night and we went for the ultrasound together though family members aren't allowed into the room for emergency ultrasounds so he didn't get to see the baby.

Right now the bleeding has almost stopped but I'm counting on it coming back again. Though I have read that lots of girls with sub chronic bleeding have one big bleed and after that it starts to go down. I hope that counted as my big bleed.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm on bed rest so dh has been doing the cooking out of necessity. Let's just say I'm eating lots of soups from a can and kraft dinner! lol Though tonight I got him to make a rice casserole by giving him step-by-step directions from my spot on the couch.


----------



## foxforce

Morning everyone

Starry so sorry you have gone through more stress and worry :hugs: Sounds like you got great reassurance and that your taking it nice and easy if dh is cooking for you :D Fingers crossed that's the worse of it for you, I really hope things get easier from now on.

Samzi - Congrats on your scan and seeing Ziggy :dance:

Well I'm 11 weeks today wow! Feel awful I have the most terrible heartburn constantly and I feel really nauseous.


----------



## Blue_bear

I keep getting hiccups, is this happening to anyone else?!

Sick again this morning, looks like its back to stay for a while. The one thing that i really hate about it though.....is that i always need the loo at the same time so its trying to decide which one is coming first, its a really awful feeling trying to hold one or the other!!

Going to my mums for the night tonight because hubbys going to a footie match, so hopefully i will get some sympathy from them, although i doubt it!! lol.

Have a good day everyone! xx


----------



## mummySS

Blue_bear said:


> Sick again this morning, looks like its back to stay for a while. The one thing that i really hate about it though.....is that i always need the loo at the same time so its trying to decide which one is coming first, its a really awful feeling trying to hold one or the other!!

Lol i had the exact same thing this morning, i went for sick first but had to literally cross my legs to stop the wee coming out! (soz tmi)

Aarrrggghhh i'm having a horrid morning, had to call in sick as I feel terrible. Now as well as sickness i've got period-type cramps and backache... should i be worried at this type of cramp??

Hope the rest of you are having a lovely day xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Happy 11 Weeks to me!

:flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

Sofiekirsten said:


> Happy 11 Weeks to me!
> 
> :flower:


YAY! :happydance: and me tomorrow :) :happydance:


----------



## freckles09

Morning girls! 

Fifi-folle - you might be right about the hotel using ordinary mayo rather than home made. I will check when i get to the hotel on Sat :thumbup: Be nice to be able to have a couple of sarnies rather than just cheese!

Doodle - sorry for making you crave afternoon tea LOL! 

Starry - Glad you're getting plenty of bed rest, fingers crossed it's all ok for you from now on... enjoy your casserole tonight! Yum, i quite fancy a casserole! Trouble is i'm always hungry in the mornings and not in the evenings!

Oh and congrats on the scan samzi! 12 days and counting until mine!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Whaaa only 8 days until my 12 week scan!

:happydance:


----------



## dan-o

My sonoline doppler arrived this morning :yipee: 

I had a practise on my own heart first, then after a bit of jiggling & emptying my bladder.. I found our baby's HB!!!! :wohoo:

I'm quite suprised I found it this early, as I'm a tall size 18 and quite bloated round the middle today! (they say its harder to find if you are taller or fatter)

It was approx 160bpm.. so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## Razcox

dan-o said:


> My sonoline doppler arrived this morning :yipee:
> 
> I had a practise on my own heart first, then after a bit of jiggling & emptying my bladder.. I found our baby's HB!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I'm quite suprised I found it this early, as I'm a tall size 18 and quite bloated round the middle today! (they say its harder to find if you are taller or fatter)
> 
> It was approx 160bpm.. so cute! :cloud9:

SOOO jealous LOL i have an angel sounds and i'm also a size 18 and 5ft9, couldnt find anything though last night! Any tips??

I am really happy you found it though xxx


----------



## freckles09

dan-o said:


> My sonoline doppler arrived this morning :yipee:
> 
> I had a practise on my own heart first, then after a bit of jiggling & emptying my bladder.. I found our baby's HB!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I'm quite suprised I found it this early, as I'm a tall size 18 and quite bloated round the middle today! (they say its harder to find if you are taller or fatter)
> 
> It was approx 160bpm.. so cute! :cloud9:

Congrats dan-o!! Bet you're on :cloud9: 

I thought about getting one but hubby said not yet as we will only panic if we can't find a hb! May get one after our scan or wait til MW has done it at our 16 week appointment then i will know how to use it!


----------



## dan-o

Razcox said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> My sonoline doppler arrived this morning :yipee:
> 
> I had a practise on my own heart first, then after a bit of jiggling & emptying my bladder.. I found our baby's HB!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I'm quite suprised I found it this early, as I'm a tall size 18 and quite bloated round the middle today! (they say its harder to find if you are taller or fatter)
> 
> It was approx 160bpm.. so cute! :cloud9:
> 
> SOOO jealous LOL i have an angel sounds and i'm also a size 18 and 5ft9, couldnt find anything though last night! Any tips??
> 
> I am really happy you found it though xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun! :)

I'm obviously no expert, but tried just laying down & with a full bladder at first & only found the placenta. I emptied my bladder, layed flat on the bed & put the pillows under my bum, like they do for early scans. That seemed to do the trick. 
It was at least a couple of inches below my bellybutton, in the dip below my belly fat & fairly central. I found the placenta first, then moved it round really slow until I found the HB. I would say the doppler was pointed downwards slightly. 

Did you use the gel? I used baby oil, don't know if it helped or not?

Good luck for your next go, bet you find it this time :happydance: xx


----------



## Razcox

Thanks hun! I am just having a minor melt down at the min so will try and not bog down the thread with my stressings!!

Deep down i know its just the fear of my scan on the 21st and the fact its getting to the point i lost the last one getting to me but its hard to get past it. I am just so terrified of being in that little dark room agian and being told bad news . . Urrrgggg Got to stop thinking about it.

How is everyone else doing?

Sofiekirsten - Happy 11 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Annamumof2

Hey girls as promised here is the scan pics that was took monday:



And also i have added a picture of skye dressed as a star at her xmas play and Jason and skye togther in there PJs


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh bless!
I can't wait 'till Holly starts doing all that! I might make her a tinsel halo anyway.... :)
Thinking of you Raz, I'm such a worrier so I know telling you not to worry is pointless! I'm sure you'll find the HB before the scan so hopefully that'll put your mind at ease a bit xxx


----------



## MoonLove

Wow, i'm feeling ill today - feeling extremely nauseous these past couple of days (no sickness as of yet)! I can hardly stay awake, thinking of food makes me sick - and by the time husband comes home in the eening, i'm ready for bed again. I feel so awful for him - i don't want to disappear as soon as hes home, but i feel like death itself - oh man :( xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Amazing piccys Anna!!So nice to see what the bean may look like at this time :) Your LO's are super cute too!


----------



## Annamumof2

Blue_bear said:


> Amazing piccys Anna!!So nice to see what the bean may look like at this time :) Your LO's are super cute too!

thank you hun...
Skyes 4yrs and Jay is almost 6yrs...


----------



## freckles09

Aw Raz i can understand your worry but fingers crossed everything is fine this time round. Hope you find the hb with the doppler soon, if not the 21st for your scan will be here in no time. 

Lovely pics Anna! :thumbup:

My work trousers have started feeling a little tight the last couple of days. Might have to look into buying some maternity clothes soon!


----------



## Annamumof2

Razcox said:


> Thanks hun! I am just having a minor melt down at the min so will try and not bog down the thread with my stressings!!
> 
> Deep down i know its just the fear of my scan on the 21st and the fact its getting to the point i lost the last one getting to me but its hard to get past it. I am just so terrified of being in that little dark room agian and being told bad news . . Urrrgggg Got to stop thinking about it.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Sofiekirsten - Happy 11 weeks :happydance:

i hope that its good news and that everything will be alright for you... my fingers will be crossed on that day for you


----------



## dan-o

Razcox said:


> Thanks hun! I am just having a minor melt down at the min so will try and not bog down the thread with my stressings!!
> 
> Deep down i know its just the fear of my scan on the 21st and the fact its getting to the point i lost the last one getting to me but its hard to get past it. I am just so terrified of being in that little dark room agian and being told bad news . . Urrrgggg Got to stop thinking about it.

Awww, try not to worry hun. Baby's heart is still so tiny right now.. so easy to miss with the doppler. I tried to show OH later on, but could only find the placenta. I think it's a bit hit and miss until 14 weeks xx


----------



## dan-o

Amazing pics anna!!! Congrats on the lovely scan!! xx


----------



## Maid Marian

Eeee! I just tried with the doppler, and found baba's heartbeat first time :D It was about 175BPM. I'm so happy :D


----------



## dan-o

Yay!! Congrats rose!! :happydance:


----------



## Maid Marian

Here's the vid of it, just click on the photo -


----------



## mummySS

Wowsers! nice one Rose! x


----------



## Britt11

Razcox said:


> Thanks hun! I am just having a minor melt down at the min so will try and not bog down the thread with my stressings!!
> 
> Deep down i know its just the fear of my scan on the 21st and the fact its getting to the point i lost the last one getting to me but its hard to get past it. I am just so terrified of being in that little dark room agian and being told bad news . . Urrrgggg Got to stop thinking about it.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Sofiekirsten - Happy 11 weeks :happydance:

Raz, I work with fetal monitors for a living and we have very sophisticated technology in our monitors and its hit or miss whether you can pick up anything at this point- most often times we cant. Please dont worry, it could be position, it could be any number of things. We even have issues picking HB on occasion for 18+ weeks....it all depends whats happening that day. I could bring one home but decided not to, because I know its something I will stress over.

wow a lot of us are almost or at 11 weeks, very exciting. Anyone have a tummy yet? I have major tummy bloat- you can really see it in certain pants

:hugs:


----------



## MoonLove

Thats so lovely Rose :) x


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Rose_W said:


> Eeee! I just tried with the doppler, and found baba's heartbeat first time :D It was about 175BPM. I'm so happy :D

OMG that is so wonderful!!!!! I want one!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

I loved that video of the heart beat. Aw, so sweet! And nice scans, anna! I'm still hoping my obstetrician gives me a scan when I see him next week especially considering I have a clot somewhere in there.

I would never trust myself with a doppler. I know I would have a pain of a time trying to find the heart beat and I would stress myself to no end.

I'm just relieved that I'm now seeing the end of the first trimester...sort of. I lost my first baby at 12 1/2 weeks and last saw it alive at 9 1/2 weeks. I'll have the Christmas holidays to distract me during that time but I am getting nervous. I just want to pass that milestone! And my first baby's due date is coming in two days. I can hardly believe it's here already. :(


----------



## Annamumof2

Britt11 said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! I am just having a minor melt down at the min so will try and not bog down the thread with my stressings!!
> 
> Deep down i know its just the fear of my scan on the 21st and the fact its getting to the point i lost the last one getting to me but its hard to get past it. I am just so terrified of being in that little dark room agian and being told bad news . . Urrrgggg Got to stop thinking about it.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Sofiekirsten - Happy 11 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Raz, I work with fetal monitors for a living and we have very sophisticated technology in our monitors and its hit or miss whether you can pick up anything at this point- most often times we cant. Please dont worry, it could be position, it could be any number of things. We even have issues picking HB on occasion for 18+ weeks....it all depends whats happening that day. I could bring one home but decided not to, because I know its something I will stress over.
> 
> wow a lot of us are almost or at 11 weeks, very exciting. Anyone have a tummy yet? I have major tummy bloat- you can really see it in certain pants
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I have alittle bump coming along top of my tummy


----------



## Annamumof2

Rose_W said:


> Here's the vid of it, just click on the photo - https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu330/rosesmischief/th_M4H00986.jpg

What make Doppler is that? And how much was it?


----------



## butterfly25

Rose- the video of the baby's heart beat was really cool. I want one now too! 

But I don't think I could resist using all the time...so it may be better to not get one. :)

I am definetly starting to get the bump. My jeans are not tight but uncomfortable now. Might have to go shopping this weekend. :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh I have finally found some maternity clothes that I like! I'm going to start buying after Christmas, I should be ok for a few more weeks!x


----------



## Maid Marian

Annamumof2 said:


> [QUOTE=Rose_W;812710d


----------



## DragonMummy

omg rose that is so cute!!! Love it! Totally going to have another bash with my doppler later....


anywho, evening all. sorry not been about much recently but basically am too tired to do anything except throw up it seems. my body appears to have plenty of energy left over for that.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Evening Ladies,

Really Craving Sausage, Chips & Gravey from the chippy so DH is going on the way home from work :thumbup:

8 days until our 12 week scan and I really can't wait to see our baby petal!!

We have decided on names finally lol!

:pink: - Amelia Grace Hartley
:blue: - Jacob David Hartley - Will shortnen to Jake 

Hope everyone is well! Whoo Only 1 more week until I turn 12 weeks! Time has flown by!

:flower:


----------



## samzi

I tried finding Ziggy's heatbeat last night and i THINK i found it. Going to try again in a bit. Bet it was my imagination tho lol, its too early to hear it yet..although i am 9 weeks on friday. Hmm


----------



## Maid Marian

samzi said:


> I tried finding Ziggy's heatbeat last night and i THINK i found it. Going to try again in a bit. Bet it was my imagination tho lol, its too early to hear it yet..although i am 9 weeks on friday. Hmm

==


----------



## samzi

I deff think it was my imagination :haha: il try again in a week or two, i first heard the hb of my DD at 10weeks and 2 days i think it was, i went to the drs as i was having pains and he found it :cloud9:


----------



## honeybee28

i had my scan today, im way behind for my dates but blame long cycles and late implantaion. noodles is 6mm big and has a hb! yey!


----------



## honeybee28

oh and also, my edd is now 2nd aug..... so......... maybe i should go find the nice august ladies as well as keeping an eye on you guys!!xxx


----------



## samzi

:yipee: for a heartbeat!


----------



## Britt11

honeybee28 said:


> i had my scan today, im way behind for my dates but blame long cycles and late implantaion. noodles is 6mm big and has a hb! yey!

oh honeybee so happy for you :happydance::happydance:
I hope you still stick around though
this thread is having some great news :hugs:



Annamumof2 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! I am just having a minor melt down at the min so will try and not bog down the thread with my stressings!!
> 
> Deep down i know its just the fear of my scan on the 21st and the fact its getting to the point i lost the last one getting to me but its hard to get past it. I am just so terrified of being in that little dark room agian and being told bad news . . Urrrgggg Got to stop thinking about it.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Sofiekirsten - Happy 11 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Raz, I work with fetal monitors for a living and we have very sophisticated technology in our monitors and its hit or miss whether you can pick up anything at this point- most often times we cant. Please dont worry, it could be position, it could be any number of things. We even have issues picking HB on occasion for 18+ weeks....it all depends whats happening that day. I could bring one home but decided not to, because I know its something I will stress over.
> 
> wow a lot of us are almost or at 11 weeks, very exciting. Anyone have a tummy yet? I have major tummy bloat- you can really see it in certain pants
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have alittle bump coming along top of my tummyClick to expand...

oh cute, thats exactly whats happening with me. Actually I couldnt do up my pants this morning, well I could but it was tight...yikes, it seems the nausea I had for a few days is gone and all I want to do is eat :dohh:


----------



## Sherri81

Raz, I just want to wish you well, and I hope you can start relaxing soon... I know what its like to start getting to those milestones. Its like, you're completely fine, and then, you remember that you are getting to an important milestone of when the last baby stopped developing/passed away... I have a lot of those ones to get through. But with Devon, I was getting very anxious around the 12 week mark, knowing that my little boy had passed away at 13+1, after seeing him many times on the ultrasound and after hearing his heart beat by doppler. My Dr at the time worried that my excessive anxiety levels would hurt Devon, so he sent me to the Mental Health Unit as there weren't any medications he felt comfortable giving me while I was pregnant. I didn't even realize my anxiety was so obvious to see... He said I had a lot of unconscious tics... like I would rub holes in papers, grind my teeth, tap, rub my fingers against each other in circles... I didn't even realize I was doing this. 

Anyways, at Mental Health they taught me 2 different techniques to try and get my anxiety under control, and maybe these will help you.

The first one, they had me register my fears on a scale of 1-10, with 1 being not very bad, and 10 being the worst. After I rated it, they wanted to know my reasoning behind it. So, you can say your scared because your last baby died at 13 weeks say.... And then you have to justify things to yourself... Have you seen the heartbeat? Yes. Is the heartbeat good? Yes. Are the Drs worried? No. Did they ever find a reason for the last miscarriage? Yes (in my case with #5, blood clot). Are you doing anything different this time? Yes (blood thinners). Is it true that miscarriage rates go down dramatically afer hearing the heartbeat? Yes.... Etc, Etc, Etc.... Then they would have me reassess myself and my fear and see if I had knocked it down a bit on the scale. 

Now, if I was initially registering a 7 or more, and I couldn't get it down after rationalizing to myself, they made me meditate for 5 minutes. Sitting in total silence for 5 minutes, and I had to make sure to breathe in and out really deeply. Usually concentrating on your body and controlling your breathing automatically takes your mind off your anxiety and can lower your heartrate quite quickly.

The other thing to do was to count backwards from 150 (not 100 because that is almost too easy). And you know, it is harder than it sounds, because you can get so distracted... But if you get distracted you have to recognize it and get back on track, or you have to start over again. This one helps me get to sleep when I am feeling anxious about the pregnancy. Your already tired so concentrating on something mathematical is hard anyways then, and your mind can wander alot, and you have to start over alot. And usually, I end up falling asleep before I even get down to 0. Its just a repetitive rythym thing, and it works.

I just wanted to share those with you because I know what its like to start reliving all of those miscarriages and bad scans all over again. Hell, I have I don't even know how many more hurdles to cross! Lets see, I have seen the heartbeat, so I have passed that hurdle (I lost 2 before seeing heartbeats). But now I have the 9.5 week mark coming up (one baby died around there in 2007), then the 11 week mark where I actually started losing that baby without realising it had passed away. Then I have the 13 week mark where my little boy, #5, passed away...

So that makes 3 more hurdles for me to cross in the next month and a bit.... So I get your anxiety. And then that only clears me of the 1st trimester. I have delivered every time in the 2nd trimester, so all the way to week 24 is going to be a hurdle as well....

I hope you can use these techniques to help with your anxiety. And sorry for rambling...

Oh, and I haven't updated on myself for a bit. I've just been sick and laying low on bed rest. Anyways, I had a scan today. Baby is measuring good at 8+2, right on track. Heartrate has gone up again to 170! He said he can see a small amount of blood in my uterus, but he said every woman has blood in her uterus at this stage left over from implantation. He said it can still trickle in a bit throughout the first trimester, but will usually heal by the 2nd trimester. He said some woman will pass this implantation blood and some will reabsorb it. It can be any colour including bright red, as it can still be trickling through and not have spent anytime collecting in the vagina (where it would turn brown). He said not everyone gets told they have a hematoma; I think they reserve it for the bigger bleeds. So he said I don't have a hematoma and he doesn't know why they said that. So he said take it easy, there still might be a bit of blood here and there before it heals, but unless it gets bigger, I don't have a hematoma. One thing I do have though... get this, (and the bugger, knowing me, wouldn't tell me what it was. He told me to google it!), I have a Nabothian Cyst on my Cervix :roll:

Can't I just be normal...? BTW, this isn't anything to worry about...


----------



## Annamumof2

Sherri81 said:


> Raz, I just want to wish you well, and I hope you can start relaxing soon... I know what its like to start getting to those milestones. Its like, you're completely fine, and then, you remember that you are getting to an important milestone of when the last baby stopped developing/passed away... I have a lot of those ones to get through. But with Devon, I was getting very anxious around the 12 week mark, knowing that my little boy had passed away at 13+1, after seeing him many times on the ultrasound and after hearing his heart beat by doppler. My Dr at the time worried that my excessive anxiety levels would hurt Devon, so he sent me to the Mental Health Unit as there weren't any medications he felt comfortable giving me while I was pregnant. I didn't even realize my anxiety was so obvious to see... He said I had a lot of unconscious tics... like I would rub holes in papers, grind my teeth, tap, rub my fingers against each other in circles... I didn't even realize I was doing this.
> 
> Anyways, at Mental Health they taught me 2 different techniques to try and get my anxiety under control, and maybe these will help you.
> 
> The first one, they had me register my fears on a scale of 1-10, with 1 being not very bad, and 10 being the worst. After I rated it, they wanted to know my reasoning behind it. So, you can say your scared because your last baby died at 13 weeks say.... And then you have to justify things to yourself... Have you seen the heartbeat? Yes. Is the heartbeat good? Yes. Are the Drs worried? No. Did they ever find a reason for the last miscarriage? Yes (in my case with #5, blood clot). Are you doing anything different this time? Yes (blood thinners). Is it true that miscarriage rates go down dramatically afer hearing the heartbeat? Yes.... Etc, Etc, Etc.... Then they would have me reassess myself and my fear and see if I had knocked it down a bit on the scale.
> 
> Now, if I was initially registering a 7 or more, and I couldn't get it down after rationalizing to myself, they made me meditate for 5 minutes. Sitting in total silence for 5 minutes, and I had to make sure to breathe in and out really deeply. Usually concentrating on your body and controlling your breathing automatically takes your mind off your anxiety and can lower your heartrate quite quickly.
> 
> The other thing to do was to count backwards from 150 (not 100 because that is almost too easy). And you know, it is harder than it sounds, because you can get so distracted... But if you get distracted you have to recognize it and get back on track, or you have to start over again. This one helps me get to sleep when I am feeling anxious about the pregnancy. Your already tired so concentrating on something mathematical is hard anyways then, and your mind can wander alot, and you have to start over alot. And usually, I end up falling asleep before I even get down to 0. Its just a repetitive rythym thing, and it works.
> 
> I just wanted to share those with you because I know what its like to start reliving all of those miscarriages and bad scans all over again. Hell, I have I don't even know how many more hurdles to cross! Lets see, I have seen the heartbeat, so I have passed that hurdle (I lost 2 before seeing heartbeats). But now I have the 9.5 week mark coming up (one baby died around there in 2007), then the 11 week mark where I actually started losing that baby without realising it had passed away. Then I have the 13 week mark where my little boy, #5, passed away...
> 
> So that makes 3 more hurdles for me to cross in the next month and a bit.... So I get your anxiety. And then that only clears me of the 1st trimester. I have delivered every time in the 2nd trimester, so all the way to week 24 is going to be a hurdle as well....
> 
> I hope you can use these techniques to help with your anxiety. And sorry for rambling...
> 
> Oh, and I haven't updated on myself for a bit. I've just been sick and laying low on bed rest. Anyways, I had a scan today. Baby is measuring good at 8+2, right on track. Heartrate has gone up again to 170! He said he can see a small amount of blood in my uterus, but he said every woman has blood in her uterus at this stage left over from implantation. He said it can still trickle in a bit throughout the first trimester, but will usually heal by the 2nd trimester. He said some woman will pass this implantation blood and some will reabsorb it. It can be any colour including bright red, as it can still be trickling through and not have spent anytime collecting in the vagina (where it would turn brown). He said not everyone gets told they have a hematoma; I think they reserve it for the bigger bleeds. So he said I don't have a hematoma and he doesn't know why they said that. So he said take it easy, there still might be a bit of blood here and there before it heals, but unless it gets bigger, I don't have a hematoma. One thing I do have though... get this, (and the bugger, knowing me, wouldn't tell me what it was. He told me to google it!), I have a Nabothian Cyst on my Cervix :roll:
> 
> Can't I just be normal...? BTW, this isn't anything to worry about...

Glad that all is going well Hun and fingers crossed for you to go past 24wks


----------



## Annamumof2

Well I woke up eary this morning thanks to andy waking me up with noise, and not long ago I was sick :'( Skye kept saying to me "mummy you alright?" I wanted to say "yes I'm fine" but I couldn't and now I feel very hungry and light and feel like I want to be sick again, 2/3 more weeks and hopefully it's gone, trouble is when I'm sick or the morning sickness is very bad I don't have the energy to take the kids to school, I have to walk across the road to the school skyes class isn't so bad to get too but Jays class is up the other end of the school and there school is big, anyway enought of me talking I best get there uniforms sorted and get them to get changed.

Take care all and big hugs to all


----------



## Mum2miller

had my scan today all went well and saw a lovely heartbeat! so relieved :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning everyone!
Anna- so sorry to hear you're so sick! I hope it gets better soon xx
Mum to Miller- Congratulations on hearing your baby's heartbeat! xx
Sherri- Glad things are looking positive, Thank you for posting how to calm anxiety, I know it's for Raz but I found it useful too! xxx
AFM got a busy one today and am dreading tomorrow as it's going to be a bad day :( But, at least its only one day right?! xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I am going to have a rant today! Hope you dont mind lol!

So I was talking to Adam last night and he was asking if there was anything in particular that I wanted for Christmas so I told him I would like Michael McIntyres new book and then I couldn't think of anything else!

So I said if you are going to start buying my christmas presents after we have had the 12 week scan? and he said yes so I suggested he buy me some baby clothes!

I thought it would be nice! But then my grandma piped up no you don't buy anything now its too early!

I said no after we have had the scan....She said but what if something happens!I have been through 2 miscarriages myself! I have been through one aswell for gods sake! You don't need to remind me!

I was like whaaa I am pertrified of having my 12 week scan just incase something is wrong never mind after 12 weeks!

She then went onto say it does happen look at Lily Allen and Kim Ryder!

Are you fucking joking! why the hell are you telling me this!

After I have had my 12 week scan I will be buying some clothes I won't be buying any furniture until we have had our 20week scan to find out what the sex is!

Argghh

Rant over!

:thumbup:


----------



## sparklexox

Rose_W said:


> Here's the vid of it, just click on the photo - https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu330/rosesmischief/th_M4H00986.jpg

OMG THAT SOUNDS FANTASTIC!!! 


X:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Morning all :hi:

Good news is that after a horrid sick day yesterday I appear to be marginally better today - still feel nauseous but this time yesterday I had already thrown up 4 times! 

Raz - I hope you feel better honey - easier said than done but please try not to worry, the panic will make you feel worse. :hugs:

Sherri - thanks for your tips, i think a lot of people will find them useful. you are so brave :flower:

Anna - hope you managed to get the kiddies to school, it's so hard! :cry:

Mum2miller - fabby news! congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## sparklexox

Britt11 said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! I am just having a minor melt down at the min so will try and not bog down the thread with my stressings!!
> 
> Deep down i know its just the fear of my scan on the 21st and the fact its getting to the point i lost the last one getting to me but its hard to get past it. I am just so terrified of being in that little dark room agian and being told bad news . . Urrrgggg Got to stop thinking about it.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Sofiekirsten - Happy 11 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Raz, I work with fetal monitors for a living and we have very sophisticated technology in our monitors and its hit or miss whether you can pick up anything at this point- most often times we cant. Please dont worry, it could be position, it could be any number of things. We even have issues picking HB on occasion for 18+ weeks....it all depends whats happening that day. I could bring one home but decided not to, because I know its something I will stress over.
> 
> wow a lot of us are almost or at 11 weeks, very exciting. Anyone have a tummy yet? I have major tummy bloat- you can really see it in certain pants
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww Raz am so sorry your worried sick! Am sending you a big hug, and hot chocolate and a fancy piece. :hugs:

Britt - Am so tempted to buy a doopler but no way I will freak out if I can't fine HB!!! Am going wait!:hugs: xxxx

Hope all your all well. Ive been off work since Monday with sickness it all binking day. This is the worse week by far. Any1 else had to take time off due to sickness? xxx


----------



## foxforce

Aw sofie :hugs: Grandma obviously wasn't thinking :( I do like your names Amelia is a fav of mine but a friend has a little girl named that. We are throwing some names about at the mo but not deciding for sure probably when we see him or her probably make a short list.

Rose the video was super you did a great job of finding hb and for so long too! Bubs must have been in the right place :D

DM Sorry to hear your not too well, I've been bad again this week but today is good so far.

Honeybee congrats on your scan and hb! :dance: Your dates may change again so don't worry too much.

Sherri great news on your lil bubs too and sorry your not feeling great all good signs though

Doodle why is tomorrow bad? Sorry if I have missed something....

MummytoMiller congrats :dance: great news :D

Anna :hugs: hopefully your sickness will pass soon

Bit of a cleaning day for me today ... bit warmer today yay. Got some matty jeans in the sale at Mothercare yesterday and a bra and then got £5 off for joining the mother and baby club! Really nice assistant on the till


----------



## foxforce

sparklexox said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! I am just having a minor melt down at the min so will try and not bog down the thread with my stressings!!
> 
> Deep down i know its just the fear of my scan on the 21st and the fact its getting to the point i lost the last one getting to me but its hard to get past it. I am just so terrified of being in that little dark room agian and being told bad news . . Urrrgggg Got to stop thinking about it.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Sofiekirsten - Happy 11 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Raz, I work with fetal monitors for a living and we have very sophisticated technology in our monitors and its hit or miss whether you can pick up anything at this point- most often times we cant. Please dont worry, it could be position, it could be any number of things. We even have issues picking HB on occasion for 18+ weeks....it all depends whats happening that day. I could bring one home but decided not to, because I know its something I will stress over.
> 
> wow a lot of us are almost or at 11 weeks, very exciting. Anyone have a tummy yet? I have major tummy bloat- you can really see it in certain pants
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww Raz am so sorry your worried sick! Am sending you a big hug, and hot chocolate and a fancy piece. :hugs:
> 
> Britt - Am so tempted to buy a doopler but no way I will freak out if I can't fine HB!!! Am going wait!:hugs: xxxx
> 
> Hope all your all well. Ive been off work since Monday with sickness it all binking day. This is the worse week by far. Any1 else had to take time off due to sickness? xxxClick to expand...

Hi Sparkle yes I have had time off with sickness as there is no way I can do my job seems a few of us have peaked with the sickness this week.

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## mummySS

[/QUOTE]Ive been off work since Monday with sickness it all binking day. This is the worse week by far. Any1 else had to take time off due to sickness? xxx[/QUOTE]

Yes, i skived a really important meeting today as i just couldn't face it, and i've been working from home a lot but not really getting a lot done. It sucks, I am so behind on my work and it's really stressing me out... I seem to be having a bad week this week and i'm only 9 weeks :sad2: How about you?


----------



## Annamumof2

mummySS said:


> Morning all :hi:
> 
> Good news is that after a horrid sick day yesterday I appear to be marginally better today - still feel nauseous but this time yesterday I had already thrown up 4 times!
> 
> Raz - I hope you feel better honey - easier said than done but please try not to worry, the panic will make you feel worse. :hugs:
> 
> Sherri - thanks for your tips, i think a lot of people will find them useful. you are so brave :flower:
> 
> Anna - hope you managed to get the kiddies to school, it's so hard! :cry:
> 
> Mum2miller - fabby news! congrats hun :happydance:

i did manage to drag myself out in the end to take them to school but i still feel sick... ive tried chewing gum and cheese and onion crisps lol but still feel like im gonna be sick.. ive been told though that if i dont get thats fine as long as i have plenty of liquads


----------



## sparklexox

Thanks Foxforce! xx

Mummyss - Unfortunately I cant work from home, I work in a hospital I feel so guilty am letting the team down with my absence. My midwife is supportive and stated what more important. Well defo my baby and my heath so work can wait! The Nhsgrampian isn't going to sink without me for a week.

Ammamumof2 - I really feel for you I cant think of anything worse than having to do a school run feeling and being so sick!! Am lucky the school is close and my daughter is old enough to walk to school independently. 

I hope we all get over this soon!!!

xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Fox- I've got to tell Holly's pre-school that I will be moving her and she won't be returning in Jan....she started in sept and I hate that we have to move her but it's just too far away and I'm not really happy, it isn't as good there as I thought and I figured we'd better move here sooner rather than later so she's settled when the baby comes...I'm dreading the conversation, I'm worried they'll be really cross. I'm in permanent flight mode since I got pregnant and can't seem to deal with anything... such a small thing but I kept waking up last night worrying about it. But at least it will be over with by tomorrow night!x


----------



## Annamumof2

sparklexox said:


> Thanks Foxforce! xx
> 
> Mummyss - Unfortunately I cant work from home, I work in a hospital I feel so guilty am letting the team down with my absence. My midwife is supportive and stated what more important. Well defo my baby and my heath so work can wait! The Nhsgrampian isn't going to sink without me for a week.
> 
> Ammamumof2 - I really feel for you I cant think of anything worse than having to do a school run feeling and being so sick!! Am lucky the school is close and my daughter is old enough to walk to school independently.
> 
> I hope we all get over this soon!!!
> 
> xxxx

its kinda alright im used to it but not so used to hubby having to leave the house at 7am and leave me to sort them all out, past few days i didnt want to get out of be its either too cold or i dont want to get up because soon as i do my sickness kicks in


----------



## MoonLove

Sofiekirsten said:


> I am going to have a rant today! Hope you dont mind lol!
> 
> So I was talking to Adam last night and he was asking if there was anything in particular that I wanted for Christmas so I told him I would like Michael McIntyres new book and then I couldn't think of anything else!
> 
> So I said if you are going to start buying my christmas presents after we have had the 12 week scan? and he said yes so I suggested he buy me some baby clothes!
> 
> I thought it would be nice! But then my grandma piped up no you don't buy anything now its too early!
> 
> I said no after we have had the scan....She said but what if something happens!I have been through 2 miscarriages myself! I have been through one aswell for gods sake! You don't need to remind me!
> 
> I was like whaaa I am pertrified of having my 12 week scan just incase something is wrong never mind after 12 weeks!
> 
> She then went onto say it does happen look at Lily Allen and Kim Ryder!
> 
> Are you fucking joking! why the hell are you telling me this!
> 
> After I have had my 12 week scan I will be buying some clothes I won't be buying any furniture until we have had our 20week scan to find out what the sex is!
> 
> Argghh
> 
> Rant over!
> 
> :thumbup:

I'd be extremely angry, i don't think saying that sort of thing to you is constructive at all! 

At the mo, we've only told parents and my sister - so that we hae a small support group - and of course if anything bad did happen in these early days, the most important people to us would be there for us. Then in January when i have my 12 week scan, we will announce it to everyone else, and yes - i will be buying stuff way before baby is born!

You cannot live your life in constant fear of the worse - always being in doubt. No way, that never gets anyone anywhere. :wacko:


All the best, and DONT WORRY! :happydance::thumbup: xxxx


----------



## mummySS

Sparkle - yes don't feel too guilty or work too hard at the expense of your health. I'm thinking i will make it up to my team when i feel better :)

Anna - loolll the thought of cheese and onion crisps is making me wanta vom!! haha


----------



## DragonMummy

that was nice for you SK. And quite frankly, why bother with Christmas presents at all when you could get mown down by a passing car, murdered or just randomly drop dead in the next 2 weeks!!

Bloody people. Grrrr....


But don't ask for baby clothes for christmas - you'll get shitloads of stuff and you'll buy loads too. Ask for some beautiful maternity pyjamas or a designer changing bag or something. Mamas and papas have 50% off all their maternity clothes at the moment :D



Am rough as a badgers arse again today. Managed to force down some toast this morning and it's been threatening a dramatic reappearance all day. I finally registered with my local GP so next monday I can phone and book a MW appointment! Finally....

Anywho, 11 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> that was nice for you SK. And quite frankly, why bother with Christmas presents at all when you could get mown down by a passing car, murdered or just randomly drop dead in the next 2 weeks!!
> 
> Bloody people. Grrrr....
> 
> 
> But don't ask for baby clothes for christmas - you'll get shitloads of stuff and you'll buy loads too. Ask for some beautiful maternity pyjamas or a designer changing bag or something. Mamas and papas have 50% off all their maternity clothes at the moment :D
> 
> 
> 
> Am rough as a badgers arse again today. Managed to force down some toast this morning and it's been threatening a dramatic reappearance all day. I finally registered with my local GP so next monday I can phone and book a MW appointment! Finally....
> 
> Anywho, 11 weeks today :happydance:

Thanks hun!

I know she is like a complete and utter downer! I have to say I know she doesn't like me being pregnant because we have had to move a £3k holiday and she is pissed off.....I know it sounds stupid but she is seriously like this even DH was having a rant about it in bed last night!

She is weird!

Happy 11 Weeks!

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

meh - feck her. bump is more important than holiday. and you're just moving it, not cancelling ffs! Some people.... tell her to just go at the original time on her own if it bothers her.


Just about to risk some lunch. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## LouF87

woooopeee...i have my scan date....30th Dec


----------



## Honesty

I'm due July 14 soooo excited!


----------



## Doodlepants

Congrats Honesty!
DM- Hope you managed to keep lunch down?!x
Well I've been stuck on the loo all day, I must have eaten something that didn't agree with me (TMI sorry!) and have been in agony all day, then I had to sit through an hour appointment with a surveryor about my kitchen...yawn! I think he thought I was a loon as I spent the whole time clutching my hot water bottle! Oh well!!
OMG is it really friday tomorrow???!!! Thank goodness! xxx


----------



## freckles09

Congrats Honesty! :happydance:

Hope everyone is ok! DragonMummy i hope you can keep your food down! 

I work in central London and the student protests are going on right by me and the roads are shut so i hope it doesn't affect me getting home or i'll be an angry pregnant lady LOL


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,
geez I feel so lucky when I read your posts about sickness because I really have none at all. At times i think if I did maybe i wouldnt eat everything in site :haha: I had 4 days of extreme nausea and diarrhea and upset stomach but I believe now that it was a stomach flu, as it came on quickly and left very suddenly too.
I hope you all start feeling better soon, I hear second tri is better.
Sparkle I hope you feel better, dont feel guilty for taking time off if you are ill, sounds like you have a busy job as well.

well, this LO has so many airmiles already, flew back last night after a 12+ hour work day, my flight was delayed 2 hours, I was in a little sh#t plane with no leg room and it was crowded, it was super hot in the plane and they had gate problems- I got home late last night and burst into tears from exhaustion, taking it easy today.

Freckles, good luck with the protests, sounds scary ...take it easy


----------



## foxforce

Doodlepants said:


> Fox- I've got to tell Holly's pre-school that I will be moving her and she won't be returning in Jan....she started in sept and I hate that we have to move her but it's just too far away and I'm not really happy, it isn't as good there as I thought and I figured we'd better move here sooner rather than later so she's settled when the baby comes...I'm dreading the conversation, I'm worried they'll be really cross. I'm in permanent flight mode since I got pregnant and can't seem to deal with anything... such a small thing but I kept waking up last night worrying about it. But at least it will be over with by tomorrow night!x

Oh I'm sure they'll be absolutely fine with you although I can understand your worry :flower: I'm sure you'll be thinking afterwards what was I stressing for!
Good luck for it anyhoo! :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

ooh Britt check us out with our limes!

Lunch stayed down, mostly because I fell asleep on the sofa . Again.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Oooof just had a lovely tea!

Turkey slices with mash, cauliflower, sweetcorn, gravy and mint sauce!

Hmmmm and I put loads on my plate and now feel really full lol!

Hope everyone is well this fine evening! Just waiting for coronation street with there live episode!

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Honesty said:


> I'm due July 14 soooo excited!

Awesome!! I am due on the 16th! How have you been feeling?:winkwink:


----------



## samzi

Im due on the 15th!! :yipee:


----------



## mummySS

freckles09 said:


> I work in central London and the student protests are going on right by me and the roads are shut so i hope it doesn't affect me getting home or i'll be an angry pregnant lady LOL

freckles did you get back ok?? i called in sick again today and i'm so pleased... 

Arrghhh everyone i've got my first scan tomorrow morning - so nervous and excited at the same time - and worried i'll be sick/pee myself too! :haha:


----------



## Mum2miller

lol if they do an internal scan they will make you empty your bladder first but if its external you will have to hold it in. lol dw i was sick in their office yesterday well in the bathroom of their office. the joys of pregnancy! goodluck look forward to hearing how it goes


----------



## Tor81

Hi ladies, just dropping in to see how you all are?

Tiredness had kicked in for me big time so I've got no energy to do anything at all, DH even had to delve into the washing basket (clean, just not folded & put away yet!) to find clean pants and socks to wear today, I'm such a bad wife!!!

Work is really busy which doesn't help, although it does take my mind off my sickness a little bit. I've even had to cancel the holiday I'd booked for next Tues because there's a meeting in Manchester my boss really doesn't want me to miss.

Has anyone got their Emma's Diary Mum to Be pack yet?

xx


----------



## samzi

Im tired ALL the time, especially when ive been working. thats about the only symptom i have, i feel sick occasionally but thats about it


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not as tired as I was around 6 and 7 weeks. Though the other day I couldn't stop sleeping and now I think I have a stomach bug. If I eat anything outside of toast, rice, broth or apple sauce I get a frightful stomach ache and eventually diarrhoea. But I'm horridly, horridly constipated (i'm sure the bed rest is making it worse) so I get the pains of having diarrhoea without actually being able to relieve it until hours later. I still sneak in some milk and/or yogurt just so my baby can get the calcium it needs but it's tough. I've had a bug in the past and my doctor had said they can last up to 5 days and I'm on day 3 so hopefully it clears out soon.

And I'm so totally sick of my constipation!! It's so painful! I'm drinking like crazy but it's not helping. I wish I wasn't also bleeding so I could walk around and maybe jump around a bit to work it loose. *sighs*


----------



## 4sndsgrt

samzi said:


> Im due on the 15th!! :yipee:

woohoo! congrats!!:happydance: you're only one day ahead of me.


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> ooh Britt check us out with our limes!
> 
> Lunch stayed down, mostly because I fell asleep on the sofa . Again.

I know DM hon, a lime seems quite big hey? are you showing? I definitely am its kind of funny, my customer knew we were trying awhile ago and I saw her this week and she looked at my tummy and she said umm....are you expecting???? lol....pretty gutsy to ask at 11 weeks....I'm sure most of its horrible bloat :blush:

its cool that we were both on the clomid thread and are the same distance along :hugs:


----------



## amand_a

How is everyone coping with Fatigue :sleep:? any tips? I know a lot of you work and you should be proud of it too! I am 2 weeks into a new unit of study and i am finding any sort of mental work (reading etc(so pretty much all uni related activity)) is pretty useless, I'm so tired that i cant make sense of what I'm doing :cry:
I have emailed my tutor to see if they will be a little lenient on me for a few weeks as i really don't wish to withdraw.

Any suggestions would be hugely appreciated!!!!


----------



## Mum2miller

wish i had some, gosh i would give a medal to anyone working in early pregnancy. i wake up clean for a couple of hours around the hours go back to bed for an hour have lunch then back to bed. its ridiculous. i am so tired!! heaven forbid i actually go out and do something in a day im nearly falling asleep in front of people. hopefully it eases soon.


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girls sat here half asleep and keep feeling like im gonna be sick, i got the kids home today as i feel so weak to get out of bed so the kids are looking after me lil by lil, i hate when Andy has to leave home for 7am to get to work for 9am and then finishs 5pm and get home 7pm i feel like i hardly see him and he hardly sees the kids but its a better job of what he was doing and better pay anyway...


----------



## samzi

Happy 9 weeks to 'Ziggy' :happydance:


----------



## Blue_bear

Im at home today, working tonight though. I too seem to always be tired, i dont think ive ever slept so much. Was rudely awoken this morning though as next door are having cavity wall insulation done and we had no warning, i thought someone was breaking in! LOL.
Today i have got a doggie coming round to be covered by my stud dog, so we may have puppies on the horizon too :) Although we wont have them of course. If the situation was different i think we probably would have kept one, but i just cant bear the thought of having another one now. Shame though really because i think we are seriously going to have to think about having him castrated. Oh well, all change for everyone! Sorry rambling on about rubbush, i will go now! lol.

xx


----------



## freckles09

mummySS said:


> freckles09 said:
> 
> 
> I work in central London and the student protests are going on right by me and the roads are shut so i hope it doesn't affect me getting home or i'll be an angry pregnant lady LOL
> 
> freckles did you get back ok?? i called in sick again today and i'm so pleased...
> 
> Arrghhh everyone i've got my first scan tomorrow morning - so nervous and excited at the same time - and worried i'll be sick/pee myself too! :haha:Click to expand...

Hiya, yeah i got back home ok thanks! Luckily my boss let me go early so that was nice :thumbup: Good luck with your scan today, let us know how it goes! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok - it's Friday at last yay! This is my last Friday at work this year as am off from next Thurs til January :happydance:


----------



## mummySS

Ooh freckles so jealous, i have 2 more weeks and then i'm off for chriimbo. 

Good news from the scan ladies, it's my first scan ever and everything seemed to be fine, heard the little heartbeat (180bpm) and saw little bubba's hand waving at us! It's so special. I've been put at 9w4d - exactly what i thought, so still due 11th july! Have my 12 week scan and NT testing on New Year's Eve - a bit frustrating that we can't tell the family over Xmas but i'm just pleased everything's ok for now. 

Re: fatigue - Amanda it is mega difficult, i'm finding any kind of brain work really hard at the moment! i'm just holding out for 2nd tri when hopefully i'll have a bit more energy and can make it up then... 

Hope everyone else is well - TFI friday!

x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

Just wondering who is the first person to have there 12 week scan?

Mine is on the 16th December :thumbup:

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## foxforce

I have my scan tomorrow but I'm not quite 12 weeks as this was closest day I could do to it, feeling very nervous!

Congrats mummyss on your scan :dance:


----------



## freckles09

mummySS - glad everything went with the scan and you saw bubba wave at you! :happydance: Do you have any pics? 

sofiekirsten - my 12 week scan isn't til the 20th so you're before me - not long to wait now is it! Although it feels like its ages away! :thumbup:


----------



## Blue_bear

My dating scan is 20th too :) It cant come quick enough!!


----------



## freckles09

Blue_bear said:


> My dating scan is 20th too :) It cant come quick enough!!

10 more days! :thumbup:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone today??

Sorry to those still feeling sick, must be awful to feel so crappy all the time so hug :hugs: to you xx

mummySS - Great news about the scan, will update you now x

I am also suffering from the dreaded fatigue, i am now in bed by 9pm watching a CSI. Once i get home i have had it and sit on the sofa. I try to use the weekends to get as much sleep as i can before the next working week.

AFM - I am in a good mood, make the most of it as it will change in a few hours! Errrg I really hate the mood swings :( counting down the hours to the scan I have tomorrow because of another gush of brown stuff, but I am leaning towards that it is going to be good news. Will update tomorrow though as the scan is at 9:30am


----------



## foxforce

Good luck for tomorrow Raz :hugs: Sure bubs is doing just fine :flower:

The fatigue has hit me this week, we went to do a little shop yesterday and I was dead on my feet after an hour!! I am going to bed early but awake at 7am Can't get motivated to do things today :nope:


----------



## DragonMummy

freckles09 said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> My dating scan is 20th too :) It cant come quick enough!!
> 
> 10 more days! :thumbup:Click to expand...


me toooooooooooo!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

ooooh raz - best of luck tomorrow....


----------



## aries5486

Not been on for a while been so busy trying to organise xmas NIGHTMARE!! Got the midwife tomorro for booking in appt i thought it was wierd her coming out on a sat but never mind! scans on wed the 15th :D Mega excited!! Lo's got a xmas party on sunday so its a busy weekend and week!! Hope every1s well! xxx


----------



## dan-o

Good luck for all of you having scans tomorrow!! Wow, 12 weeks has come around fast for you guys! :yipee:

I've still got 2 weeks until my first booking appt & almost 3 until my nuchal scan! :dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

i don't even have a MW appointment yet! :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

DragonMummy said:


> i don't even have a MW appointment yet! :rofl:

I didn't either, until yesterday :haha:


----------



## mummySS

Razcox said:


> Morning all! How is everyone today??
> 
> Sorry to those still feeling sick, must be awful to feel so crappy all the time so hug :hugs: to you xx
> 
> mummySS - Great news about the scan, will update you now x
> 
> I am also suffering from the dreaded fatigue, i am now in bed by 9pm watching a CSI. Once i get home i have had it and sit on the sofa. I try to use the weekends to get as much sleep as i can before the next working week.
> 
> AFM - I am in a good mood, make the most of it as it will change in a few hours! Errrg I really hate the mood swings :( counting down the hours to the scan I have tomorrow because of another gush of brown stuff, but I am leaning towards that it is going to be good news. Will update tomorrow though as the scan is at 9:30am

Thanks for updating me Raz. Sending good thoughts your way for tomorrow, think positive! :thumbup:


----------



## mummySS

freckles09 said:


> mummySS - glad everything went with the scan and you saw bubba wave at you! :happydance: Do you have any pics?
> 
> sofiekirsten - my 12 week scan isn't til the 20th so you're before me - not long to wait now is it! Although it feels like its ages away! :thumbup:

thanks! No they said it was too early for a pic, but i'll get one at 12 weeks :shrug:

xx


----------



## Starry Night

Will be thinking of you, Raz! I'm praying for good news.


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies,
Raz- thinking of you, I am sure the scan will be just fine :hugs:

Blubear and DM- that is 3 of us that have our scan on December 20th :happydance::happydance: just not sure of the time difference between us, I think you might be 8 hours ahead :shrug:
anyway, exciting date coming up quick!!


----------



## LouF87

Sofiekirsten said:


> Oooof just had a lovely tea!
> 
> Turkey slices with mash, cauliflower, sweetcorn, gravy and mint sauce!
> 
> Hmmmm and I put loads on my plate and now feel really full lol!
> 
> Hope everyone is well this fine evening! Just waiting for coronation street with there live episode!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> :flower:

OMG i cried like a baby the WHOLE way thru!

when Fizz had baby DH tried to turn it off because i was beside myself...hormones and not the best thing to watch me thinks!


----------



## LouF87

mummySS said:


> freckles09 said:
> 
> 
> mummySS - glad everything went with the scan and you saw bubba wave at you! :happydance: Do you have any pics?
> 
> sofiekirsten - my 12 week scan isn't til the 20th so you're before me - not long to wait now is it! Although it feels like its ages away! :thumbup:
> 
> thanks! No they said it was too early for a pic, but i'll get one at 12 weeks :shrug:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Glad all went well!


----------



## Maid Marian

LouF87 said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Oooof just had a lovely tea!
> 
> Turkey slices with mash, cauliflower, sweetcorn, gravy and mint sauce!
> 
> Hmmmm and I put loads on my plate and now feel really full lol!
> 
> Hope everyone is well this fine evening! Just waiting for coronation street with there live episode!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> :flower:
> 
> OMG i cried like a baby the WHOLE way thru!
> 
> when Fizz had baby DH tried to turn it off because i was beside myself...hormones and not the best thing to watch me thinks!Click to expand...

I cried too!! :cry::cry: Peter
I've read the spoilers and knew Fizz's baby was going to be fine, so I wasn't sad through that part thank god.


----------



## DragonMummy

Mummyss how the hell do they figure that it's too early for a pic at 9 weeks when half of us have pics at 6? :rofl:


----------



## LouF87

I cried too!! :cry::cry: Peter
I've read the spoilers and knew Fizz's baby was going to be fine, so I wasn't sad through that part thank god.[/QUOTE]

I was 2 sobs away fro an anxiety attack and my dreams were awful last night! Might avoid tonight!

Glad im not the only sobber. Though i could cry at an advert atm

X factor will have me blubbing all night tomorrow!!!


----------



## Maid Marian

LouF87 said:


> I was 2 sobs away fro an anxiety attack and my dreams were awful last night! Might avoid tonight!
> 
> Glad im not the only sobber. Though i could cry at an advert atm
> 
> X factor will have me blubbing all night tomorrow!!!

I'm a real sobber, cry at everything!


----------



## LouF87

DragonMummy said:


> Mummyss how the hell do they figure that it's too early for a pic at 9 weeks when half of us have pics at 6? :rofl:

i didnt get offered one at mine and was too shell shocked to ask?!


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> Mummyss how the hell do they figure that it's too early for a pic at 9 weeks when half of us have pics at 6? :rofl:

I did wonder that actually! :dohh:

the ultrasound guy was pretty unfriendly :( seemed to be quite busy with a queue of people so i think he just wanted to get me out of there! :sulk:


----------



## DragonMummy

Ok when I got my doppler I was sure I found a hb but since then all I can find is mine... Should I worry? It is a shit design but I would have thought I can pick it up by now... Argh!


----------



## Starry Night

I think my SIL said they weren't able to find a hb with her firstborn until about 15 weeks because the placenta was attached in the front and was in the way.


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh well that could be it. They say the placenta has a heartbeat. Maybe that's what it up was.


----------



## dan-o

mummySS said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Mummyss how the hell do they figure that it's too early for a pic at 9 weeks when half of us have pics at 6? :rofl:
> 
> I did wonder that actually! :dohh:
> 
> the ultrasound guy was pretty unfriendly :( seemed to be quite busy with a queue of people so i think he just wanted to get me out of there! :sulk:Click to expand...

Our hospital never give them out unless it's a 12w scan & you pre buy tokens! 
I manged to get mine by basically pleading with the sonographer! :haha:


----------



## dan-o

DragonMummy said:


> Ok when I got my doppler I was sure I found a hb but since then all I can find is mine... Should I worry? It is a shit design but I would have thought I can pick it up by now... Argh!

It's certainly not easy to find this early, that's for sure! I've just about got the hang of it now, but it's still tricky.
Try holding the probe just above your pubic bone, in the middle, while pointing it downwards & slightly forwards, then slowly move it around in small circles. If mines hiding from me, I always find it tucked right in my pelvis. I have to press quite firmly too, as I have a podgy belly! xx


----------



## honeybee28

Raz I have brown gunk too, sometimes with stringy mucusy bits in it. sexy huh!xx


----------



## Clareabell

Congrats to all those that have had scans!!! its the best feeling!!!

Good luck for the scan Raz, Im sure everything will be great. xx

AFM - I have had a busy week at work. On Wednesday for the first time since i got my BFP i was able to properly clean my house and cook dinner, even DTD! think DH thought Christmas had come early!! lol.

I paid for it the next day with a sore back. My symptoms seem to have eased up now. Im glad but also making me feel a little uneasy.

11 weeks today, woo hoo!! 2 weeks till scan!! cant wait! xx


----------



## Tor81

MummySS &#8211; congrats on your scan, how cute that baby was actually waving at you!!

Raz &#8211; hope your scan tomorrow goes well.

My scan is 21st Dec, so a day later than many of you girls, I know I'll get so excited hearing all your news & seeing your scan pics on the 20th!

DH made the mistake of sending his constantly hungry, pregnant wife, alone at dinner time, to the supermarket to get 4 items... everything there looked so yummy, I came back with bags full of goodies, I could barely carry everything!!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Same problem here Tor, dh got me to phone up and order a chinese takeaway... I ordered one of everything, had a couple of spoonfuls and decided I couldn't eat anymore. Will be in disgrace...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Just rang the GYNO ward due to having some weird pains and they want me to go to A & E and they will fast track me upto a ward.

Will update as soon as possible.

:cry:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Hope the pains are innocuous and that the baby is OK. Thinking of you.


----------



## LouF87

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just rang the GYNO ward due to having some weird pains and they want me to go to A & E and they will fast track me upto a ward.
> 
> Will update as soon as possible.
> 
> :cry:

fingers crossed hun, think positively xxx


----------



## Clareabell

Oh Sofie so sorry to hear that!! I hope everything is ok and Petal is fine! x


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Hope everything is well Sofi.


----------



## MrsWez

Sofie, hope it's just growing pains and not something serious. :hugs:

AFM, I've been getting some lower back pains. Been really tired lately but my MS seems to be getting better!! :thumbup: I can actually eat and not puke immediately afterward!


----------



## mummySS

Thinking of you sofie - hope all's well. 

Mrs wez - so pleased the MS is easing for you... i still live in hope :)


----------



## Tor81

Sofie, I've left a message on your thread in 1st Tri but also wanted to say here that my thoughts are with you, really hope it's just some strong "growing pains".

DM - love the thought of you sitting there with loads of open boxes of Chinese surrounding you and just one spoonful taken out of each! At least your DH can enjoy a feast. :)

AFM I think I'm off to bed now, haven't made it off the settee all night, I managed to put the washing in earlier but heard it finish ages ago & haven't had the energy to go get it out & hang it up to dry... I wonder if it can wait til the morning, and if I'll even feel like doing it then!!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Sure it's nothing sk. Fingers crossed. X


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Thankfully they didn't keep me in but they did diagnoise me with servere urine infection along with my SPD. 

The lovely GYNO said if I would have left it another week I would of been in there in alot of pain and probably have a kidney infection.

They gave me lots of fluid and some codine and did my bloods along with checking my blood pressure and pulse which was quite high.

They wanted to keep me in for a couple of hours for observation but I didn't fancy sitting on the GYNO ward until 3 or 4 in the morning and then get discharged so he said I could go home but Adam has to keep an eye on me.

So they sent me home with some antibiotics and co-dydramol for the SPD and they want me to speak to my MW at my 12 week scan to make sure the infection has cleared up.

Thank you for being so supportive ladies!

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Mum2miller

glad to hear your doing a little better and it wasnt anything worse. feel better soon xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Just been to the loo and there was some brown when I wiped. Have had nothing since before af was due so am panicking now... And of course epu now closed til monday. Cock.


----------



## Britt11

glad it was nothing too serious SK

DM- sounds like lots of ladies have had brown cm and all has been fine, I know its concerning for sure though, it took so long for us to get here. I know you will be fine

hugs,


----------



## Starry Night

I think we need to change this thread title to "high drama pregnancy group". Not trying to make light of all of our scares though. It's so tough that so many of us are having a bumpy road to getting our beanie.

DM, spotting is always scary. I freak out every time I see a spot and I've been spotting everyday while getting reassurance that my baby is OK. I'm sure your baby is too. I will keep you in my thoughts. Just take it easy over the weekend. Will the emergency ward take a look if you go in? I'm not sure how it works in the UK...


----------



## perfectangels

hello all! Congrats on all your pregnancy's! Let me introduce myself! I'm a mother to one beautiful baby girl who just turned 2 in august. I have pcos and it took me a year to get pregnant with her, 6months without meds and 6months on clomid and then she finally made it here. Im currently 9weeks preggers with baby #2!! It took me 6months this time to get pregnant 3months on my own and then conceived my 3rd cycle of clomid. This time I used fertility friend and kept record of temps daily and etc which helped me know when it was the right to :sex: I'm due July 18! Congrats again to you all!!! 

Wish everyone a happy & healthy 9months & up!! :baby::baby:


----------



## perfectangels

PS: my daughters heartbeat was 160bpm and this ones is 123bpm. Can you share yours?? The bpm on the first doctors visit? thanks again :)


----------



## curlew

had a scan yesterday and we managed to see the baby and a heartbeat. So releived as last week they couldn't say for certain whether they could see the heartbeat or not and then I had some spotting during the week. The scan last week dated the gestational sac as 6 weeks and 6 days however when the sonographer saw bean yesterday she said it was measuring 6 weeks and 6 days so not quite sure where I am with my dates.

Another scan booked for 23rd December as I have had so many complications in the past.

Glad to hear everyone elses scans are going well.


----------



## Jenni4

perfectangels said:


> PS: my daughters heartbeat was 160bpm and this ones is 123bpm. Can you share yours?? The bpm on the first doctors visit? thanks again :)


My Dr never told me what the heartbeat was. To me it seemed pretty slow. She would barely let me hear it. She said the high frequency wasn't good for the baby and only let me hear about 6 or 7 beats. But at least I could see it beating on the monitor. Does the speed of the heart rate mean anything regarding boy/girl??


----------



## dan-o

Ugh I've been awake most of the night with a migraine.. I feel so sick & I'm in so much pain, this damn head... I wish I could knock myself out :( 

Does anyone know if there's anything else aside from paracetamol I can take?

I usually take syndol, which contain paracetamol/codeine/sedative. xx


----------



## LouF87

DragonMummy said:


> Just been to the loo and there was some brown when I wiped. Have had nothing since before af was due so am panicking now... And of course epu now closed til monday. Cock.

i have emergency number for north hants hospital if you want it?xx


----------



## samzi

hope your ok lady xx im sure all is fine, but know how worrying it is :hugs:


----------



## LouF87

morning ladies

is anyone else finding that they feel really emotionl? 

i have not stopped crying all morning. DH was away last night so not sure if that triggered it. i just cant stop blubbing. feel like a crazy woman x:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## samzi

Me! Ive been crying over all sorts recently. Especially this weeks corrie, it has me in tears many times!


----------



## LouF87

samzi said:


> Me! Ive been crying over all sorts recently. Especially this weeks corrie, it has me in tears many times!

hell yeah! god i think thats what started it with the Fizz baby thing (i hadnt read the spoilers) and because my pregnancy syptoms have subsided i am now really anxious :cry:


----------



## Blue_bear

So glad your ok Sofie, i wanted to reply when i got in from work last night but i was to tired to string a sentence together! Fingers crossed it clears up quickly for you. Strangley enough ive got a good friend that left her urine infection and know is in agony with kidney infection, so good job you got checked out.

DM, sorry your having a worrying time!

Welcome to the group Perfect, i dont know what the bpm was, she didnt tell me she just said it looked fine.

AFM, ive walked to sets of dogs this morning, and walked to tesco and back. Am now knakered, seriously think im done for the day! Got to work tonight too, but on the plus side we are showing the x factor so at least i wont miss it!!

Can somebody tell me if we can eat ham? As in a ham sandwich etc? 

And 1 last thing....i need doggie humping vibes! lol, I need my boy to get on with the job with the lovely girly we have staying!! LOL. 

Will pop back later.....think i need a nap! xx


----------



## Razcox

Hey guys i need someone to take over you guys now, if you qoute the 1st post you can copy and paste it to make a new thread. I wont be able to keep updating things.

Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks. Bye ladies and have a healthy few months ahead xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Oh Raz I am so sorry. Gentle hugs. x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Oh Raz I am so so sorry hun!

Sending you lots of :hugs:

:flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh my goodness Raz, im so sorry. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh hell Raz i'm so sorry. I really thought you had your forever bean this time. Am gutted for you, I really am. X


----------



## Maid Marian

Blue_bear said:


> Can somebody tell me if we can eat ham? As in a ham sandwich etc?

Not just as it comes, no, you'll need to zap it in the microwave for a few minutes to kill off any bacteria, and then you can!


----------



## Tor81

Raz, I'm so sorry, sending you hugs & best wishes. x


----------



## Blue_bear

Rose_W said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> Can somebody tell me if we can eat ham? As in a ham sandwich etc?
> 
> Not just as it comes, no, you'll need to zap it in the microwave for a few minutes to kill off any bacteria, and then you can!Click to expand...

Oooops :S


----------



## Maid Marian

Blue_bear said:


> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> Can somebody tell me if we can eat ham? As in a ham sandwich etc?
> 
> Not just as it comes, no, you'll need to zap it in the microwave for a few minutes to kill off any bacteria, and then you can!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooops :SClick to expand...

Don't worry, I ate it too until I realised!


----------



## LouF87

Keep strong Raz xxx


----------



## Tor81

I've just been googling ham & the cooked sandwich ham seems fine, there does seem to be some people who say to avoid it just in case, but there's no proven reason why not.

I bought ham last night & was just about to make a sandwich when I read your post & got worried. But I've just read several things which say it's actually a good healthy snack to eat during pregnancy, even on food.gov.uk

So I can now enjoy my lunch without guilt!! But I guess everyone is different so if you feel better avoiding it then do so.

xx


----------



## LouF87

Rose_W said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> Can somebody tell me if we can eat ham? As in a ham sandwich etc?
> 
> Not just as it comes, no, you'll need to zap it in the microwave for a few minutes to kill off any bacteria, and then you can!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooops :SClick to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, I ate it too until I realised!Click to expand...

Im not sure that this is the case ladies- it isnt in any preganancy stuff from midwife.

the issue is things that generally carry a high risk of poisoning anyway (eggs, chees etc) vitamin a (liver, pate)

best thing to do to be sure is look at DoH website of NHS choices...which says this

Listeria
Listeriosis is a flu-like illness which you can get from food that contains listeria bacteria. Although its rare in the UK, listeriosis can cause stillbirth, miscarriage or severe illness in newborn babies.

Don't eat foods where high levels of listeria are occasionally found. For example: 

Soft and blue veined cheeses, such as camembert, brie and stilton. Theres no risk of listeria from hard cheese such as cheddar or from cottage cheese or processed cheese. 
Pâté: all types of pâté, including vegetable pâté. 
Some prepared salads, such as potato salad and coleslaw. 
Ready meals or reheated food, unless theyre piping hot all the way through. 
Campylobacter and salmonella
Campylobacter and salmonella are bacteria that can cause food poisoning. Campylobacter is found in:

raw meat and poultry, 
unpasteurised milk, and 
untreated water. 
Food poisoning from campylobacter can cause miscarriage and early (premature) labour.

Salmonella is found in:

raw meat and poultry, 
unpasteurised milk, and 
raw eggs and raw egg products. 
Although salmonella food poisoning is unlikely to harm your baby, its advisable to not eat foods that may contain salmonella. 

How to reduce your risk of getting campylobacter or salmonella food poisoning: 

Don't eat foods containing raw or partially cooked eggs, such as homemade mayonnaise, and some mousses and sauces. Only eat eggs if theyre cooked until both the white and the yolk are solid. 
Don't eat unpasteurised dairy products. 
Don't drink from a contaminated water supply. 
Cook all meat and poultry thoroughly. Take extra care with products made from minced meat, such as sausages and burgers. Make sure theyre cooked until piping hot all the way through and no pink meat is left. 
Take extra care with meat at barbeques, parties and buffets. Bacteria breed quickly on food thats left uncovered in a warm place. 
Make sure that raw meat doesnt come into contact with other food (for example, in the fridge), particularly food thats already cooked, or food that will be eaten raw. 
Always remember to wash your hands after handling or touching raw meat, or if you come into contact with animals. 

Toxoplasmosis
Toxoplasmosis is an infection caused by a parasite found in cat faeces. It can also be present in:

raw or undercooked meat, and 
soil left on unwashed fruit and vegetables. 
Although rare, toxoplasmosis can be passed to the unborn baby, which can cause serious problems.

To reduce the risk of toxoplasmosis, don't eat the following foods:

unwashed raw fruit and vegetables, 
raw or undercooked meat, 
cured meats, such as Parma ham and salami, and 
unpasteurised goats' milk or goats' cheese. 
You should also avoid contact with soil or faeces that might contain the toxoplasmosis parasite. Always wear gloves if youre gardening or changing a cat litter tray. If possible, ask someone else to do it for you.

hope this helps xx


----------



## Maid Marian

I've read and been told that meats left cooked for ages (eg sandwich ham etc) are a danger. Putting it in the microwave for a few minutes to be safe really isn't a big inconvenience. It doesn't make for hot ham or anything, it cools down almost immediately after you remove it, so you still have normal ham, sandwiches, just sans any bugs.


----------



## Starry Night

:cry: Oh Raz, I am so sorry you are going through this again. Take care.
:hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

Thanks guys thats really helpful, i have been running out of things to put in my sarnies and ham seems to tick the box at the mo, so im pleased its ok. 

Im also craving vinegary stuff at the mo, wondering if this means anything?


----------



## LouF87

Rose_W said:


> I've read and been told that meats left cooked for ages (eg sandwich ham etc) are a danger. Putting it in the microwave for a few minutes to be safe really isn't a big inconvenience.

the problem with this though hun is that when food is not microwaved to be piping hot through, it wouldnt kill the bacteria and is actually more of a risk- i say this having a food hygiene qual and thats what the trainer told us xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Woohoo on the count down until our 12 week scan!

5 more days!

:happydance:


----------



## Maid Marian

LouF87 said:


> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> I've read and been told that meats left cooked for ages (eg sandwich ham etc) are a danger. Putting it in the microwave for a few minutes to be safe really isn't a big inconvenience.
> 
> the problem with this though hun is that when food is not microwaved to be piping hot through, it wouldnt kill the bacteria and is actually more of a risk- i say this having a food hygiene qual and thats what the trainer told us xxClick to expand...

So just microwave it to piping hot then surely ...:thumbup:


----------



## phoebe

hello girls, sorry i havent been on for a long time, been busy with work and stressing along with this tri xxxx



Raz xxxx i am so sorry hun. please take care of urself. u and ur o/h are in my prayers and thoughts xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Razcox said:


> Hey guys i need someone to take over you guys now, if you qoute the 1st post you can copy and paste it to make a new thread. I wont be able to keep updating things.
> 
> Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks. Bye ladies and have a healthy few months ahead xx

Razcox, I am so sorry this has happend to you again. It seems so unfair :cry:
You poor thing, sending lots of love to you and your OH :hugs: xx :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Razcox said:


> Hey guys i need someone to take over you guys now, if you qoute the 1st post you can copy and paste it to make a new thread. I wont be able to keep updating things.
> 
> Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks. Bye ladies and have a healthy few months ahead xx

Raz, I'm so sorry honey. Sending you big hugs and thinking of you. Really gutting. :hugs:


----------



## gw76

Raz - so sorry to hear your news :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Oh no Raz :cry: :cry: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so so sorry :hugs: I'm devastated, please take good care of yourself xxx


----------



## Clareabell

Raz, I am so so so sorry!! That is devastating and so unfair!! Sending love and hugs out to you!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsWez

So so sorry Raz, I am devastated for you. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

Razcox said:


> Hey guys i need someone to take over you guys now, if you qoute the 1st post you can copy and paste it to make a new thread. I wont be able to keep updating things.
> 
> Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks. Bye ladies and have a healthy few months ahead xx

I am so so sorry Raz, Your in my thoughts!! :hugs:


Thankyou so much for all your support,hard work on this wonderful thread you started. Its helped me cope with so much. xxx


----------



## Britt11

Razcox said:


> Hey guys i need someone to take over you guys now, if you qoute the 1st post you can copy and paste it to make a new thread. I wont be able to keep updating things.
> 
> Not good news at my scan we have had another MMC, the baby died just after my last scan at 8 weeks. Bye ladies and have a healthy few months ahead xx

Raz I am devestated for you. My heart breaks fo you :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Perfectangels- my baby's Hb at 6w6d was 131bpm

hugs


----------



## foxforce

Hey everyone 

My scan went well today got some great pics but in light of Raz's bad news I'll post after weekend as it doesn't seem right :( 

Hope you all have a nice Saturday night watching X-Factor or whatever your upto xx


----------



## sparklexox

foxforce said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> My scan went well today got some great pics but in light of Raz's bad news I'll post after weekend as it doesn't seem right :(
> 
> Hope you all have a nice Saturday night watching X-Factor or whatever your upto xx

Thats thoughtful of you.


I will looking out for them on Monday sweetie xxx


----------



## mum38of2

Starry Night said:


> Yes, I was absolutely terrified! When I started to bleed I was sitting on the toilet and sobbing. The worst part was my dh was on a business trip in another province so I was staying with my parents. I told dh over the phone that the baby was gone and he was sobbing too. He came home that night and we went for the ultrasound together though family members aren't allowed into the room for emergency ultrasounds so he didn't get to see the baby.
> 
> Right now the bleeding has almost stopped but I'm counting on it coming back again. Though I have read that lots of girls with sub chronic bleeding have one big bleed and after that it starts to go down. I hope that counted as my big bleed.

SNAP!! This is exactly the same as what happened to me on wed on my own like yourself. Im 7 weeks preg. Told my oh that id defo lost baby as i felt it come away. We sobbed when we saw the tiny heartbeat on scan. im like you on total bed rest. It so worrying and i keep praying in my head for our little miracle to continue.

My bleed is 4cm and i lost quite a lot of blood but it has almost stopped now, just brown now and then. baby only measures 7mm so this is why im worried.

Lets hope our sadness and worry turns into enourmous happiness and joy.


----------



## sparklexox

Does any1 use other threads? Ive be hunting for a 1st trimester but haven't came across any.xx


----------



## MrsWez

foxforce said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> My scan went well today got some great pics but in light of Raz's bad news I'll post after weekend as it doesn't seem right :(
> 
> Hope you all have a nice Saturday night watching X-Factor or whatever your upto xx

That's so thoughtful, fox. You seem to be a very kind person from your posts in various threads including this one. :hugs:


----------



## curlew

Raz I'm so sorry to hear your news. Hugs for you and O/H.


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs: raz,


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone,

It's been awful reading through the posts today :cry:
So so sorry Raz, you're in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:
Thinking of you too DM, hopefully it's nothing and you'll be fine :hugs:
Sorry to hear you've been poorly SofieK, hope you're feeling better soon xxx
Fox, I'm glad your scan went well and am looking forward to seeing pics!
I haven't really got much to say atm, it's always hard t find the right word when people are going through such sadness so I'll leave it at that xxx


----------



## Starry Night

mum38of2 said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I was absolutely terrified! When I started to bleed I was sitting on the toilet and sobbing. The worst part was my dh was on a business trip in another province so I was staying with my parents. I told dh over the phone that the baby was gone and he was sobbing too. He came home that night and we went for the ultrasound together though family members aren't allowed into the room for emergency ultrasounds so he didn't get to see the baby.
> 
> Right now the bleeding has almost stopped but I'm counting on it coming back again. Though I have read that lots of girls with sub chronic bleeding have one big bleed and after that it starts to go down. I hope that counted as my big bleed.
> 
> SNAP!! This is exactly the same as what happened to me on wed on my own like yourself. Im 7 weeks preg. Told my oh that id defo lost baby as i felt it come away. We sobbed when we saw the tiny heartbeat on scan. im like you on total bed rest. It so worrying and i keep praying in my head for our little miracle to continue.
> 
> My bleed is 4cm and i lost quite a lot of blood but it has almost stopped now, just brown now and then. baby only measures 7mm so this is why im worried.
> 
> Lets hope our sadness and worry turns into enourmous happiness and joy.Click to expand...


I'm so sorry you have to go through a sub-chronic bleed. It is very stressful. My spotting has almost stopped completely but I'm constantly on edge. There is a support group for those going through a subchroniac haemorrhage that can be found in this forum. It's not super-active but it should just be a couple threads down from here. I'm seeing my obstetrician on Tuesday for my first prenatal appointment so I'm hoping to get a scan and some more info on the particulars of my case.


Foxforce, congrats on having a good scan!


----------



## samzi

Raz i am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

Oh Raz... I don't even know what to say. You are living out all of our worst nightmares, and I just wish I could give you hugs in person. But I can't, so I will give you this instead :hug: Please take care of yourself, and I am hopeful that one day it will work out for you.

But the question is, now who will take over. It would probably be best to start anew, as I know how hard it is to keep getting updates from subscribed threads which you are no longer able to be a part of anymore. I will say this now... I am not the person to do this. With my history, nothing is certain, and I don't want to be in the same position as Raz...

As for the question about heartbeats. I have had 2 confirmed boys, Greg and pregnancy #5, and then Devon. With Greg, the heartrate was always around 135 or so, I believe. With #5, or Danny, as I like to call him, it was about 133-135. With Devon, it was always about 145 or higher, usually around 160. This little one started out at 155 and is now 170. Not sure what it means, or if there is anything to the wives tales, or if certain genders in certain people always respond the same... I don't know. Especially as alot of women have had boys in the 160 range as well. But then again... maybe all of their boys would be in the 160 range.


----------



## Blue_bear

Perhaps when a few of us have reached the 12 week mark someone might want to take over.....


----------



## Doodlepants

If no-one else wants to I will but I'll need someone to tell me what to do! I've got my 12 week scan on the 21st so if someone before wants to do it they should.
Does anyone want to take over?x


----------



## foxforce

I'm happy for you too Maria, I was happy to but I know as I'm going back to work Monday I won't be able to get online as much to do updates so not very practical. Our work blocks site like this :(

I really don't know how it works for being able to update front page when it's Raz's :shrug: Maybe ask Wobbles there may be a way around it?


----------



## Blue_bear

Im happy if you want to do it Maria, i wouldnt know where to start. I agree about contacting wobbles/admin, i think it might be best if we can start a new thread or something though as Sherri suggested.


----------



## dan-o

I'm happy whoever wants to step up to the plate, but I wouldn't be able to do it myself, sorry.

Feeling really sad for raz today :cry:


----------



## sianyld

havent posted here in a while, Im so sorry Raz, my thoughts r with you :hugs: xxx


----------



## honeybee28

Oh Raz, I'm so sorry. I know I cant say anything to make it better so will just send you plenty of love and :hugs: we're all thinking of you hun.

afm, my brown spotting is getting heavier. it's still mainly when i wipe, but it covers the whole bit of loo roll, and sometimes has mucusy bits in it. Is this normal? Ive rung epu and they said so long as it's brown and light bleeding then it's fine. but it doesnt look fine to me! gah. I dont know what to do. my period would be due now, so wonder if its to do with that.

xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

I will be happy to take the thread over as I used to have a thread open in TTC for a while.

So I have done it before. Unless anyne has any objections?

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## dan-o

Good on you sophie, if you ask wobbles, she may be able to swap the whole thread over for you x


----------



## mummySS

Thanks SofieK, I know that would be much appreciated by everyone. xx


----------



## samzi

honeybee - i had that around the same time as you when i was expecting my DD, and all was fine,

afm ive not been feeling very pregnant the last few days and its worrying me


----------



## Blue_bear

So thats SofieK and Doodles that have offered, very kindly. Just let us all know where we need to move to as and when we get sorted. 

AFM, ive just been for a little shopping wander, didnt get much really, just a jacket for hubby. Feeling ok today really, was sick as normal first thing but i have stopped needing to pee so much, i was getting up in the night and i havent even had to do that the last couple of night. Do you think its because beanie has moved away from my bladder...or should i be worried? :S x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Just want to make sure everyone is fine with me doing it or would prefer someone else to do it.

I will message Wobbles and see what she can do with the thread anyway and we will go from there.

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

That's fine, sofie! Thanks for offering. Things are still up in the air with me so I don't feel "safe" taking over.

Is anyone else's nausea getting worse? After the first few weeks mine seemed to be dying down but suddenly I feel more sensitive again. Still not puking but I'm definitely cutting it close. If it wasn't for my bed rest I think I would be out right sick. I'm trying to see it as a good sign that my pregnancy is progressing. My bump hasn't grown much since it first started to appear but it has gone from a bloated flub to a harder, baby-feeling bump.

See my obstetrician on Tuesday. REALLY hoping he gives me a scan. I want to know more about my bleeding and want to make sure baby is OK.


----------



## foxforce

Sofie - Doodles did also offer before so best check it out between you both :shrug: 

I'm happy with whoever, I know I haven't enough time as of tomorrrow to do it


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

One of the Admin Team are going to be changing the thread owner to me.

Again if there are any objections please let me know and I will let Admin know.

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks for taking over the task, sofie. It's very kind of you.


----------



## Britt11

SofieK that would be great if you could take over, thanks for offering hon

anyone else getting wicked headaches? I am going on day 5 of bad headaches- I have them all day but super bad in the morning, todays was the worst.

I am going to go to yoga today to see if that helps


----------



## phoebe

i'd like to echo mrs wez's words. thankyou for wanting to take over sophie, it is really kind of u to do so. again apologies for my lack of being on here. things have been up in the air recently and i didnt want to bring the thread down at all. i know some of u lovely ladies are having a hard time too. good to us all:hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## foxforce

I was Mrs Wez but they have settled this last week, I find if I'm due food or not drinking enough they come on. Hopefully my worse are over now.

Phoebe good to see you, hope your ok. Very considerate of you not to say what's wrong but we are here to support you :hugs: Hope everything turns out just fine :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

thanks sofie.

ahhhhh my spotting has gone from brown to a reddy brown colour. it's freaking me out. just called epu and they said not to worry unless it gets heavier or i get any pain. i dont like it.

xxxx


----------



## foxforce

Oh honeybee I'm so sorry your getting this spotting :hugs: :hugs: It is awfully worrying. 

Just make sure your taking it very easy, feet up and keep on at epu if your not happy maybe tell a little white lie to get in for a scan :shrug: Only thing that will settle your mind.
Fingers crossed it's all ok for you :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Thanks sophie :hugs:

Britt - yep I've been getting them too, usually just headaches, but I had a migraine the night before last & had to resort to paracetamol. Suprisingly it gave me some relief, normally they don't touch a migraine!

Honey - hope everything's ok sweetie, will they give you a scan next week? xx

Pheobe - sorry to hear you are having a bad time of things, sending :hug:


----------



## dan-o

foxforce said:


> keep on at epu if your not happy maybe tell a little white lie to get in for a scan :shrug:

I agree, good idea FF! x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

honeybee28 said:


> thanks sofie.
> 
> ahhhhh my spotting has gone from brown to a reddy brown colour. it's freaking me out. just called epu and they said not to worry unless it gets heavier or i get any pain. i dont like it.
> 
> xxxx

Hey Hun,

Sorry to hear your spotting has changed it's colour.

I would say if you are really worried hun I would just go into A&E or just lay it on thick to EPU. Only you know your own body hun.

I am sure it is nothing to worry about but if you feel that you need to get checked over I would do it!

:flower:


----------



## honeybee28

Ive actually got a private scan booked for a week Tuesday so will try to hold out til then. I feel bad for bothering epu, ive rung them twice this weekend, and ive had 2 scans in the last few weeks lol. my spotting did have a reddish tinge to it just after my scan on wednesday, and there was a hb then, so i guess i just have to hope that nothing's changed. It's so worrying though isnt it! Pregnancy = stressful.xxx


----------



## honeybee28

thanks sofie. 
I dont have a bad feeling about it, so hopefully it'll be ok. i'd just really like it to stop.xxx


----------



## Razcox

Thanks sofie for taking over and to everyone else for you kind messages. I hope to be back here soon and will not stop in my battle to be a Mum xx

Foxforce - Dont feel bad hun about your scan photos i'm so glad it went well for you. Thankyou for being so thoughtful though xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Raz,

It's my pleasure!

Hope to see you back over here soon!

Sending :hugs: your way

:flower:


----------



## Worriedk

Hi raz, so sorry to hear your heartbreaking news. U r in my thoughts. Stay strong and don't give up hope. Take care. xo


----------



## foxforce

Razcox said:


> Thanks sofie for taking over and to everyone else for you kind messages. I hope to be back here soon and will not stop in my battle to be a Mum xx
> 
> Foxforce - Dont feel bad hun about your scan photos i'm so glad it went well for you. Thankyou for being so thoughtful though xx

It no problem Raz it just didn't seem right at all, I felt so bad for you and your dh :(

Glad your been so positive and I'm sure you'll get your lil bean that you so much deserve very soon :hugs::flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope you end up with lots of puppies raz to keep you busy and you ll be back here before you know it.


----------



## Sherri81

Thank you for stepping up and taking over SophieK!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

Thank you Sofie for taking over the thread! I'm sooo useless on a pc so it's good to know someone with experience will be doing it!

Hope everyones ok today, I'm still quite sad after hearing Raz's news :(

Sorry to hear you're having a bit of a bad time Honeybee, like you say, it's probably all fine but you're right- Pregnancy does= stressful!

Loving your avatar Fox! xxx


----------



## MommyWishes4

Hello girls!

Sorry I've been absent for so long, had a bit of an issue with someone on the site. Don't think I'll ever catch up with so many pages, but hope everyone is doing well! Just 8 days until my next scan at 13 weeks- very excited!


----------



## Blue_bear

Raz's news has kinda knocked me for 6 too, had me thinking about all the worries i normally try not to allow into my head. 
I really feel for Raz and her hubby, and as someone else said, FX for puppies Raz, that will definatly keep you busy xxx


----------



## Worriedk

Hi
I have been very sick today and yesterday. Any advice would be appreciated! I have had a really tickly throat and bad cough! Today I have had a banging headache. I have also been vomiting ( morning sickness started this last week). My head is so sore. Can hardly lift it off pillow. I tried paracetamol but was sick immed after. Also sick taking folic acid.
Any tips to get rid of headache? I'm exhausted, so so tired. I'm reluctant to take tabs. Just tried paracetamol as it's near unbearable.
So sorry for moaning!!!
x


----------



## Aaisrie

Olbas oil rubbed into temples I was advised on here and it worked, also a dark room - no staring at computer screens or tv!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Evening all.
Firstly a HUUUGE thanks to SK for taking over. I really appreciate it.

Raz - I sincerely hope that you are back over here soon. Your news has genuinely shaken me and I feel so, so sad for you. 

Worried - have you tried that 4head stuff? I suffer with headaches and migranes and was extremely cynical about it but DH will buy anything he sees on telly and actually it really helps. otherwise, don't sleep too much, get lots of fresh air and try and eat little and often.


AFM - I've had no more spotting but I have to say the only thing that reassured me before was that Raz had it too so it was "normal". So now naturally I am shitting myself. I don't know whether to bother calling epu tomorrow and see if they can see me. Last time they wouldn't as I had a scan in a few days. So I doubt they will see me as I have a scan in a week. But the thing that worries me is that I really don't "feel" pregnant any more. And it's silly as my breasts are still killing me and I am struggling to eat despite bein starving all the time. But I am so bloody frightened that I am going to have the scan and, well you all know. Because you're probably all worried about the same thing.


----------



## honeybee28

DM im in the exact same position. thought my brown spotting was 'normal' coz raz had it. but it's still here and getting a little heavier and now im petrified!!! Debating whether to call epu in the morning, will see what it's like i guess.

who knew that pregnancy would be so bloody scary and heart wrenching.xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

wait til it's born HB! It gets even worse! I spent 6 months on about 2 hours sleep watching Harry sleep because I was so terrified that he wouldn't wake up. Although a lot of that was post natal depression :rofl:


----------



## perfectangels

Jenni4 said:


> perfectangels said:
> 
> 
> PS: my daughters heartbeat was 160bpm and this ones is 123bpm. Can you share yours?? The bpm on the first doctors visit? thanks again :)
> 
> 
> My Dr never told me what the heartbeat was. To me it seemed pretty slow. She would barely let me hear it. She said the high frequency wasn't good for the baby and only let me hear about 6 or 7 beats. But at least I could see it beating on the monitor. Does the speed of the heart rate mean anything regarding boy/girl??Click to expand...

dont know for sure but alot of people say if the heartbeat is 140 and up its a girl because their hearts beat faster and if its a boy it would be 140 or less since they are usually slower. My daughters stayed 160 the whole time. So we will see. Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## Annamumof2

@ Raz i am sooooo sorry babes and i send you big hugs...


----------



## Annamumof2

morning girls that are here... i'm now 11 weeks and 1 day and my morning sickness is still here ugh... anyway friday i have a midwife appointment to get my folder and stuff other then that nothing to update unless you check my journal


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> Evening all.
> Firstly a HUUUGE thanks to SK for taking over. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Raz - I sincerely hope that you are back over here soon. Your news has genuinely shaken me and I feel so, so sad for you.
> 
> Worried - have you tried that 4head stuff? I suffer with headaches and migranes and was extremely cynical about it but DH will buy anything he sees on telly and actually it really helps. otherwise, don't sleep too much, get lots of fresh air and try and eat little and often.
> 
> 
> AFM - I've had no more spotting but I have to say the only thing that reassured me before was that Raz had it too so it was "normal". So now naturally I am shitting myself. I don't know whether to bother calling epu tomorrow and see if they can see me. Last time they wouldn't as I had a scan in a few days. So I doubt they will see me as I have a scan in a week. But the thing that worries me is that I really don't "feel" pregnant any more. And it's silly as my breasts are still killing me and I am struggling to eat despite bein starving all the time. But I am so bloody frightened that I am going to have the scan and, well you all know. Because you're probably all worried about the same thing.

Morning Hun!

No problem!

Like I said to Honeybee only you know your own body and if you are worried then call the EPU and just lay it on thick and tell them you want a scan.

Alot of the time spotting in early pregnancy is normal but there are times where it isn't like Raz for instance and obviously this is going to make people so scared of the spotting.

My midwife gave me some advice when I went to see her because I myself have had a mc and understand that the first 3 months is one of the most worrying time during pregnancy.

She told me that brown spotting means that it is usually 'old' blood which can come from a bleed not necessarly from the fetus. If the blood has turned red then this is classed as 'new' blood and if accompanied by pain you need to seek medical advice. She also said that red blood can be from a bleed from around the fetus and its not necessarly a mc but if worried seek medica advice.

But the best advice she gave me was an example of a woman in labour. A woman came in with contractions at 39+2 and she was examined and was 4cm dialated they got her down to labour and delivery and around an hour later she told the MW she was ready to push. The MW said you can't be your only 4cm.....Eventually the woman screamed and the MW went in and had a look and she had moved from 4cm to 10cm within an hour....The morral of this is that only you know your own body if you are worried. Seek medical advice.

Sorry for the long post but I really want to reassure you ladies and tell you if you are worried do what you have to do to get yourself seen and get some reassurance.

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

Same thing happened to me sk. They wanted to check and make sure I was 2cm dilated as I was in agony and telling them I didn't want a baby any more. Turns out I was quite obviously in transition and was fully dilated despite mw confidently telling me I had hours to go!


----------



## freckles09

Just catching up after the weekend... Raz i am so so sorry to hear your news. My thoughts are with you and your partner at this difficult time :hugs:

Can really sense the worry in this thread now but fingers crossed everything is fine. 7 more days til my scan and that can't come quick enough!

Thanks sofie for taking over the thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Maid Marian

Morning everyone :wave:
After what seems like forever I finally have my 12-week scan date :happydance: 22nd December. Cannot express how relieved I am to finally know!


----------



## Doodlepants

Rose_W said:


> Morning everyone :wave:
> After what seems like forever I finally have my 12-week scan date :happydance: 22nd December. Cannot express how relieved I am to finally know!

You're the day after me! Not long now! xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Rose_W said:


> Morning everyone :wave:
> After what seems like forever I finally have my 12-week scan date :happydance: 22nd December. Cannot express how relieved I am to finally know!

Hey Hun!

I have updated first page!

Congrats on getting your scan date through!

:happydance:


----------



## mummySS

:hi: everyone! 

Hope you're all doing well today. Don't really have much to update on but thought i'd just check in. 

I was a little worried that someone posted here that they'd had some probs and didn't want to bring down the mood of the thread by talking about it. And I wanted to reiterate: that's what we're here for hun! to share the good times and help each other through the challenges... 

Please don't anyone feel shy about having a moan or talking about their worries. 
:hugs:

xxx


----------



## samzi

Im wondering when im going to get my letter re nhs scan. Booking in appt with midwife next sunday


----------



## mummySS

samzi said:


> Im wondering when im going to get my letter re nhs scan. Booking in appt with midwife next sunday

Think it varies by hospital - i got a date for my scan when i went for my booking appt. It was 2 weeks after the appt.


----------



## Maid Marian

samzi said:


> Im wondering when im going to get my letter re nhs scan. Booking in appt with midwife next sunday

For your 12 week scan? Well the hospital dated me as 12 weeks last Saturday and I've only today got my letter!


----------



## samzi

I cant remember when i got it when expecting my DD. I bet il get it after the mw appt which wont be to bad, cos then hopefully it wont be too long after that


----------



## DragonMummy

I was lucky, they booked me straight in when I went for my viability scan.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone else is getting dry and cracking nipples.

They aren't unbelievably sore but if I don't wear a bra I can feel it brushing against my top and it sort of stings?

What can I use to stop it?

:flower:


----------



## fifi-folle

Lansinoh cream (sp?) I think is what is recommended by some.


----------



## Annamumof2

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else is getting dry and cracking nipples.
> 
> They aren't unbelievably sore but if I don't wear a bra I can feel it brushing against my top and it sort of stings?
> 
> What can I use to stop it?
> 
> :flower:

maybe vaseline?


----------



## Aaisrie

^^lansinoh is a blessing especially if you intend to bf


----------



## Annamumof2

just rang the doctors and i think i can speak to the midwife that was there when jay come in to the world.... if she can be my midwife again it will be amazing, so got to wait till 2pm to hear from her and ask her about booking me for a scan and also if i can see her again soon


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive just been mousturising everything every night, so mine arent to bad, alothough they are really lumpy?!
I wish it was next monday already!!


----------



## sparklexox

Hi ladies,

Thanks for taking over Sofiekirsten very kind of you!

Am sorry to gross you lot out but I need to ask if any1 else has had this? I certainly cant remember having this with my daughter. TMI - Like greenish yellowish like snot it completely minging!! am so sorry hope I don't make any1 sick!!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

sparklexox said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thanks for taking over Sofiekirsten very kind of you!
> 
> Am sorry to gross you lot out but I need to ask if any1 else has had this? I certainly cant remember having this with my daughter. TMI - Like greenish yellowish like snot it completely minging!! am so sorry hope I don't make any1 sick!!!
> 
> xxxxxx

Hey hun,

I have this at the moment but I have a UTI and thrush?

Do you have any pain when passing water?

:flower:


----------



## sparklexox

Sofiekirsten said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thanks for taking over Sofiekirsten very kind of you!
> 
> Am sorry to gross you lot out but I need to ask if any1 else has had this? I certainly cant remember having this with my daughter. TMI - Like greenish yellowish like snot it completely minging!! am so sorry hope I don't make any1 sick!!!
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> I have this at the moment but I have a UTI and thrush?
> 
> Do you have any pain when passing water?
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

 Hi u, xx
No smell, no pain while passing urine no itchiness!!! so worried waiting for midwife to call. I don't think I had this with my daughter but that was nearly10 years ago lol xxx:hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hey Hun,

I am sure the MW will be able to advise you what it is.

I am sure it is just what happens at some point during pregnancy. You may have had it with your DD and may not have noticed?

Keep us updated hun!

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## sparklexox

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hey Hun,
> 
> I am sure the MW will be able to advise you what it is.
> 
> I am sure it is just what happens at some point during pregnancy. You may have had it with your DD and may not have noticed?
> 
> Keep us updated hun!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> :flower:

Thank babes, It's pretty grim!! Your probably right it was so long ago and may not have noticed! xxx:hugs:


----------



## butterfly25

hi ladies, such sad news!:( Sorry Raz if your still reading on here. 

I have a dr appointment this morning, and I'm nervous with hearing about Raz. I haven't been on in while so I'm just now trying to catch up with past pages. 

How is everyone feeling. My sickness has pretty much gone except from time to time I feel weird and I don't want to eat. BUt I think I am almost home free with it. :)

Does anyone know what to do about constipation? I know its my vitamin making me feel that way and if I skip a day I feel better. But I don't want to skip too often I know I need the vitamins. I guess I should ask today at the dr. 

Hope everyone else is feel good. :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

butterfly25 said:


> hi ladies, such sad news!:( Sorry Raz if your still reading on here.
> 
> I have a dr appointment this morning, and I'm nervous with hearing about Raz. I haven't been on in while so I'm just now trying to catch up with past pages.
> 
> How is everyone feeling. My sickness has pretty much gone except from time to time I feel weird and I don't want to eat. BUt I think I am almost home free with it. :)
> 
> Does anyone know what to do about constipation? I know its my vitamin making me feel that way and if I skip a day I feel better. But I don't want to skip too often I know I need the vitamins. I guess I should ask today at the dr.
> 
> Hope everyone else is feel good. :)

Hey Hun!

I struggled badly with constipation and really didn't want to take anymore tablets than I was doing.

I now eat bran flakes for breakfast with some pure orange juice both of these should help you with constipation.......they are both packed full of fibre and the more you eat it softens your poop :blush:

If you are still having a problem with it then I would definatley ask the doctor to give you something for it.

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

ok i have been waiting for the midwife to call sense 2pm and still not phone call i had to ring to tell the doctors to get her to ring after 3:30pm as i needed to go get the kids from school and there is still no phone call i am now cross


----------



## sparky32

Hi ladies,

Its been such a long time since i've last been on, but i firstly want to say how sorry i am to hear of Raz's news i really thought this time it was gonna be her time. I hope she rests and is back here soon. It rocks everyone to the core when we hear such sad news and i will be keeping Raz in my thoughts. 
Sophiek, thank you for taking over the thread that was very kind of you.
There was so much to catch up on, so many scans and so much to read that i cant quite reply to all, but i'll try my best.
Sherri - fab news on your scans, you've been in my thoughts lots recently and i'm so glad to hear everything is going well and so nice to see a ticker.

Sparkle - i'm also getting the snot like discharge, my midwife said it could just be my mucus plug but i've to go in tomorrow for a swab just incase of infection.

Phoebe - i too was feeling that way too which is why i stayed away from BnB completly which is silly i know because the best support is on here but i was too scared to come on, anyway i hope your feeling better xx

Lots of 12 weeks scans coming up, how exciting for you all i cant wait till mine.

AFM - things have been very hectic the last month and i was too frightened to come onto the forums. I think i was protecting myself from any bad news and is horrible as that sounds i just didnt want to believe that 1 i was pregnant and 2 anything bad happens in pregnancy. So silly i know but i thought if i lived in my own bubble and just ignore everything & everyone i'll be ok?!? I havent met my friends since i found out, i'm sure they must think i'm being ignorant but i'm so terrified that if i speak out loud something will happen. Since i was last on, i had another scan which showed baby and heartbeat and my dates were spot on. I cried my wee heart out in that room i couldnt and still cant believe it. I go back a week tomorrow for another one. Today i also heard baby's heartbeat through my doppler as i have been so worried the last few days what with the discharge. Its such a beautiful sound and to hear it so early reassures me so much.
Well i think i waffled on way too much but i hope everyone is ok, you have all been in my thoughts so much and i hope to be a better support in future xxxxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

well i had my phone call from the midwife finaly and its the one that brought jay in to the world.... she cant believe hes 6 soon either, anyway she filled out a form to send of for the 12 weeks scan said i should get it before xmas and she will see me sometime at the weekend


----------



## sparklexox

sparky32 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Its been such a long time since i've last been on, but i firstly want to say how sorry i am to hear of Raz's news i really thought this time it was gonna be her time. I hope she rests and is back here soon. It rocks everyone to the core when we hear such sad news and i will be keeping Raz in my thoughts.
> Sophiek, thank you for taking over the thread that was very kind of you.
> There was so much to catch up on, so many scans and so much to read that i cant quite reply to all, but i'll try my best.
> Sherri - fab news on your scans, you've been in my thoughts lots recently and i'm so glad to hear everything is going well and so nice to see a ticker.
> 
> Sparkle - i'm also getting the snot like discharge, my midwife said it could just be my mucus plug but i've to go in tomorrow for a swab just incase of infection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoebe - i too was feeling that way too which is why i stayed away from BnB completly which is silly i know because the best support is on here but i was too scared to come on, anyway i hope your feeling better xx
> 
> Lots of 12 weeks scans coming up, how exciting for you all i cant wait till mine.
> 
> AFM - things have been very hectic the last month and i was too frightened to come onto the forums. I think i was protecting myself from any bad news and is horrible as that sounds i just didnt want to believe that 1 i was pregnant and 2 anything bad happens in pregnancy. So silly i know but i thought if i lived in my own bubble and just ignore everything & everyone i'll be ok?!? I havent met my friends since i found out, i'm sure they must think i'm being ignorant but i'm so terrified that if i speak out loud something will happen. Since i was last on, i had another scan which showed baby and heartbeat and my dates were spot on. I cried my wee heart out in that room i couldnt and still cant believe it. I go back a week tomorrow for another one. Today i also heard baby's heartbeat through my doppler as i have been so worried the last few days what with the discharge. Its such a beautiful sound and to hear it so early reassures me so much.
> Well i think i waffled on way too much but i hope everyone is ok, you have all been in my thoughts so much and i hope to be a better support in future xxxxxx

Annamumof2 - so annoying Ive been waiting for mw to call also. 


So happy your scans are all fine, you and DD must be over joyed!:happydance:

Is it sore when you get scanned due to the bruising on tummy from injections? I thought it might be slightly painful since they have to push down!!! I was thinking of going back to injecting legs, my tummy is a mess! 

Am so tempted to buy a Doppler but If I didn't hear anything I would freak its taken years to get this far THANKS GOD FOR IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

still waiting to hear from my MW. My details were passed to her on Thursday to make contact. Hope it's not too long as my boss is shitting frisbees about the mat B1 form!


----------



## sparklexox

sparky32 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Its been such a long time since i've last been on, but i firstly want to say how sorry i am to hear of Raz's news i really thought this time it was gonna be her time. I hope she rests and is back here soon. It rocks everyone to the core when we hear such sad news and i will be keeping Raz in my thoughts.
> Sophiek, thank you for taking over the thread that was very kind of you.
> There was so much to catch up on, so many scans and so much to read that i cant quite reply to all, but i'll try my best.
> Sherri - fab news on your scans, you've been in my thoughts lots recently and i'm so glad to hear everything is going well and so nice to see a ticker.
> 
> Sparkle - i'm also getting the snot like discharge, my midwife said it could just be my mucus plug but i've to go in tomorrow for a swab just incase of infection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoebe - i too was feeling that way too which is why i stayed away from BnB completly which is silly i know because the best support is on here but i was too scared to come on, anyway i hope your feeling better xx
> 
> Lots of 12 weeks scans coming up, how exciting for you all i cant wait till mine.
> 
> AFM - things have been very hectic the last month and i was too frightened to come onto the forums. I think i was protecting myself from any bad news and is horrible as that sounds i just didnt want to believe that 1 i was pregnant and 2 anything bad happens in pregnancy. So silly i know but i thought if i lived in my own bubble and just ignore everything & everyone i'll be ok?!? I havent met my friends since i found out, i'm sure they must think i'm being ignorant but i'm so terrified that if i speak out loud something will happen. Since i was last on, i had another scan which showed baby and heartbeat and my dates were spot on. I cried my wee heart out in that room i couldnt and still cant believe it. I go back a week tomorrow for another one. Today i also heard baby's heartbeat through my doppler as i have been so worried the last few days what with the discharge. Its such a beautiful sound and to hear it so early reassures me so much.
> Well i think i waffled on way too much but i hope everyone is ok, you have all been in my thoughts so much and i hope to be a better support in future xxxxxx

Annamumof2 - so annoying Ive been waiting for mw to call also. 


So happy your scans are all fine, you and DD must be over joyed!:happydance:

Is it sore when you get scanned due to the bruising on tummy from injections? I thought it might be slightly painful since they have to push down!!! I was thinking of going back to injecting legs, my tummy is a mess! 

Am so tempted to buy a Doppler but If I didn't hear anything I would freak its taken years to get this far THANKS GOD FOR IVF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

sparkle i had loads of snot like cm earlier. was bloody disgusting. oh the things we put up with....


----------



## LittleSpy

DragonMummy said:


> sparkle i had loads of snot like cm earlier. was bloody disgusting. oh the things we put up with....

I've been having yellowish snot like cm from time to time as well. I don't have any other symptoms of an infection of any kind so I'm not really bothered by it. It comes and goes. I read somewhere (don't even ask for a source :haha:) that hormones can affect the color & from what I've read it seems yellowish cm is a pretty common occurance during pregnancy.


----------



## Starry Night

Blech. My spotting has picked up again but it's still brown. So I'm crossing my fingers that it's just leftover gunk from the sack of fluid that was picked up on my last ultrasound. I'm seeing my obstetrician tomorrow and have a whole slew of questions to ask him. lol

I just want my body to reabsorb everything and for me to be one of those lucky ones who goes on to have a normal pregnancy after a sub-chronioc bleed. I hate living moment to moment. It makes things drag out and I want to be able to look forward to having a baby. But I can't even see as far as the second trimester at this point.


----------



## honeybee28

starry i feel your pain. had a massive bright red bleed this afternoon, rushed to hospital. doc said my cervix is still closed so it isnt a MC at the moment, but they'll scan me tommorow. Stressed.xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh feck, HB - will be thinking of you. You must be shitting yourself.


----------



## Starry Night

honeybee28 said:


> starry i feel your pain. had a massive bright red bleed this afternoon, rushed to hospital. doc said my cervix is still closed so it isnt a MC at the moment, but they'll scan me tommorow. Stressed.xxxx

I don't want to give false hopes or anything, but one of my big bleeds was at 6 weeks and everything was fine. The next week I had an even bigger bleed and the nurse at the ER told me that bleeds at about the 6/7 week mark is the best time to have them as it could simply be from the placenta digging into the uterine lining. She said that sometimes the blood and tissue come loose and as it heals there is bleeding.

I will be thinking of you.


----------



## honeybee28

thanks dm, i am indeed pooping myself!! 

it looks and feels just like a period at the moment.

Starry, dont worry you would never give me false hope, but i like that story, makes sense. Better than the 'sometimes these things happen' reason that i got today. I like to know the scientific reason for stuff ya know.
thanks for your thoughts, i really hope that things settle down for you too. would be great to enjoy being preggo huh!?

xxx


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
crazy day at work, so just popping in for a few moments.

Starry and Honeybee my thoughts and hopes are with you that everything is okay :hugs:
its so scary first tri isnt it?

I am excited/nervous about my scan next week, hope there is a healthy baby in there.

talk soon

hugs,


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: to you Starry and honeybee. I can't imagine the stress of those situations but I'll keep you in my thoughts. 

Afm, my MS seems to be slowly going away as are the super sore boobs. I just wish the fatigue and constant nausea would go away.


----------



## Sherri81

Glad to see you back Sparky, and glad you are doing good.

Any discharge that is yellow or green, whether it smells or not, should be tested for infection. With Devon most of my discharge during the infection which ended my pregnancy was clear or white, very thick and snot like, and it maybe had a tinge here and there of yellow. There was no odour, no nothing, yet I knew that this sudden change in amounts etc was not good. Turns out I was right.

Honeybee and Starry, I am still thinking of you. I hope everything turns out alright for you 2.

Ultrasounds on my tummy don't hurt, even though that is where I inject exclusively. And I do get some terribled bruises on there. But for right now she is pressing the probe down below my belly button and I tend to inject about an inch to the sides of my belly button. So she isn't on my bruises yet when she scans.


----------



## Starry Night

My spotting seems to have calmed down for now. I've been getting one big bleed a week and dh and I are hoping this was it. I guess I can handle a moderate brown bleed. Just about 12 hours until I see my obstetrician. I have a whole list of questions for him!


----------



## honeybee28

i think i mc'd last night, passed clots and in lots of pain. will confirm after my scan today.xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Fingers crossed starry and HB hope everything is alright and will be thinking of you both.

AFM: my MS is very bad in the morning now, I've now started to be sick proply which is annoying and I want it to stop, I've got no energy and can't take kids to school but I'm going to drag myself to the school as I need to get andys birthday pressie and Xmas pressie... Just hope I'm not sick in town.

When I went to get Skye from school yesterday this Indian women (sorry if I sound rude) but she stank and that made my MS start I was like OMG that smell is horrible, even Skye said "mummy what's that smell" I was glad she went out of the cloke room as I needed to get Skye and jay home incase the midwife had rang


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Starry & Honey,

I am wishing you all the best and fingers crossed everything works out fine.

Sending loads of :hugs: your way!

:flower:


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone! 

I've got my office Crimbo party tonight and half the menu is a no for me! I want the steak but it's marinated, is that alright?! I can't have the sauce that comes with it as that's made from raw egg!

Am feeling very crampy today...

Honey and Starry i really hope things work out ok for you both, fingers crossed. :hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

I have everything crossed for you both, starry and honeybee. xx


----------



## honeybee28

Incomplete miscarriage. Seriously. is someone having a joke with me? TTC for over a year to wind up with an incomplete miscarriage the day before my wedding anniversary and a week and a half before christmas.

best of luck to the rest of you, really hope things go smoothly for you.

xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

honeybee28 said:


> Incomplete miscarriage. Seriously. is someone having a joke with me? TTC for over a year to wind up with an incomplete miscarriage the day before my wedding anniversary and a week and a half before christmas.
> 
> best of luck to the rest of you, really hope things go smoothly for you.
> 
> xxx

Oh hun!

I am so sorry :cry:

Wishing you all the best. 

And we hope to see you back here soon.

Sending loads of :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

omg honeybee I'm so, so sorry. How horrendous for you. Am thinking of you. :hugs:


Starry my fingers are crossed for you too honey.


afm - I had some more spotting last night with some period cramps and lower back pain. I called the out of hours GP who told me to go and see my GP this morning and get referred to EPU, which I did. GP was lovely. She checked my cervix and confirmed that although there was someo old blood around it, my cervix was still closed. She says she is confident that I'm not going to MC. I don't know if she is actually able to say that really but it did reassure me.

EPU called and I am having an earlier scan on Thursday at 0940 to check everything is ok. Was so frightened last night. I think the mood on here has changed a lot since Raz had her mc, and now HB as well, I think the levels of optimism have slipped hugely as the reality of our situations has become very clear. So it's a bit more difficult to shrug it all off as nothing.


----------



## LittleSpy

honeybee -- :hugs:

Anna -- my m/s seems worse in the mornings now, too. Before, it peaked in the late afternoon/evening. Last week it seemed like it was going away but this week I'm feeling extra nauseous in the mornings.
At least I'm not actually throwing up.

My fatigue seems to be getting worse again, too. But honestly, I'm happy to have symptoms. I think I'd worry way too much without them.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> omg honeybee I'm so, so sorry. How horrendous for you. Am thinking of you. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Starry my fingers are crossed for you too honey.
> 
> 
> afm - I had some more spotting last night with some period cramps and lower back pain. I called the out of hours GP who told me to go and see my GP this morning and get referred to EPU, which I did. GP was lovely. She checked my cervix and confirmed that although there was someo old blood around it, my cervix was still closed. She says she is confident that I'm not going to MC. I don't know if she is actually able to say that really but it did reassure me.
> 
> EPU called and I am having an earlier scan on Thursday at 0940 to check everything is ok. Was so frightened last night. I think the mood on here has changed a lot since Raz had her mc, and now HB as well, I think the levels of optimism have slipped hugely as the reality of our situations has become very clear. So it's a bit more difficult to shrug it all off as nothing.

Hey hun,

I can understand how scary that was for you and I agree that the optimism has definatley slipped. 

The only thing I don't like about managing this thread is having to put an angel next to someones name. It's so heart breaking.

DM I am sure everything will be fine. Knowing that your cervix is closed sounds very reassuring.

I would also like to take this oppertunity to say I am honoured to take over this thread ful of strong and lovely women who are going through so much during there first 3 months of pregnancy.

I do have my 12 week scan the day after tomorrow. But in light of Honeybees situation I will only be posting the scan picture in my pregnancy journal.....It just doesn't seem right.

Wishing everyone the best of luck who are having bleeding or troubles at the moment and I really hope that everything turns out ok.

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## honeybee28

Please feel free to post your scan pics on here Sofie, it might make people feel more positive? 
I'm gutted this has happened to me, but I dont want it to worry you guys any more. From what the doc was telling me, 6-7 weeks is the most common time to MC, so if I was passed that I would relax a little if i was you.
I really hope things go well for you guys, and I really hope I will get knocked up again soon and not have to wait another year!!xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

honeybee28 said:


> Please feel free to post your scan pics on here Sofie, it might make people feel more positive?
> I'm gutted this has happened to me, but I dont want it to worry you guys any more. From what the doc was telling me, 6-7 weeks is the most common time to MC, so if I was passed that I would relax a little if i was you.
> I really hope things go well for you guys, and I really hope I will get knocked up again soon and not have to wait another year!!xxx

Thank you Honeybee, maybe your right it might help the moral in this thread.

I really hope you heal well and that you will be back over here very soon.

Sending loads of :hugs:

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah SK, as thoughtful as that is, I think everyone could do with a morale boost this week. There's a lot of fear in here and seeing a healthy baby scan pic would I think pick things up a lot. So I guess I'll be seeing Dragonlet on the same day that you see Petal again. Fingers crossed for 2 more happy endings eh? :hugs:

And thanks for what you said - I couldn't have picked a better bunch of girls to go through all of this with. I just sincerely wish that every one of us was in it for the duration.


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and when I spoke to the GP last night he did say that once you've seen the heartbeat it is extremely rare to MC, particularly at this late stage. He was very reassuring and frankly I wish I had recorded everything he said so I could play it back on here. 

Come on girls - we NEED to be positive.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thats great!

So hopefully we shall have two happy stories to tell on Thursday.

I totally agree we need to be as positive as possible I know this is hard due to the heartache that we have had in this thread.

I think we have to just take it a day at a time and hopefully we will have some great news on how all our babies are doing.

:flower:


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: Honeybee. I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope next time you TTC it's an extra sticky healthy bean that comes quickly. I hope you have a quick and easy recovery but also take some time to let yourself heal.


----------



## Blue_bear

Its heartbreaking to hear your news Honeybee, :cry: i send you lots of hugs and bestwishes for the future, take the time to look after yourself. :hugs: xx

I agree with you SK and DM, the mood has changed somewhat, im doing my best to stay positive, and keep pushing for that 12 week mark on thursday then scan on Monday. I know lots of us have scans coming up in the next week or so, so hopefully we can balance out the good and the bad and lift the mood for everyone. I too would love to see your scan piccy SK. 
I was going to suggest a little show off of any emerging bump pics but that doesnt seem appropriate now either, so maybe after scans etc. :shrug: 

AFM I feel ok, had a lazy day at home with the hubby today and doing the same this evening, nice just to chill out together. He still wants to wait to :sex: so i think he has lots of reasons for hoping all is well on monday!
Will be popping in and out most of the night xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Mine is permanently in disgrace so not sure he's ever going to be getting any again!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Blue_bear said:


> Its heartbreaking to hear your news Honeybee, :cry: i send you lots of hugs and bestwishes for the future, take the time to look after yourself. :hugs: xx
> 
> I agree with you SK and DM, the mood has changed somewhat, im doing my best to stay positive, and keep pushing for that 12 week mark on thursday then scan on Monday. I know lots of us have scans coming up in the next week or so, so hopefully we can balance out the good and the bad and lift the mood for everyone. I too would love to see your scan piccy SK.
> I was going to suggest a little show off of any emerging bump pics but that doesnt seem appropriate now either, so maybe after scans etc. :shrug:
> 
> AFM I feel ok, had a lazy day at home with the hubby today and doing the same this evening, nice just to chill out together. He still wants to wait to :sex: so i think he has lots of reasons for hoping all is well on monday!
> Will be popping in and out most of the night xx

Hopefully we will be able to pick the mood up soon with some positive feedback from peoples scans.

As for the :sex: DH is the one who doesn't want to do it until after the scan he says he doesn't want to hurt petal! I have tried to reassure him she is well padded but he is having none of it.....Shame because my sex drive has come back :dohh:

Who else turns 12 weeks tomorrow besides me?

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

Same for me SK, i tried it on and he was having none of it! Lucky for him i understand his reasoning or it might have hurt my feelings!


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm a day behind you Sof! xxx


----------



## MrsWez

I turned 10 weeks today!! I'm in the double digits! On a sad/encouraging note, I am further along now than I have been in 2 years. At 10 weeks exactly last September, I was having a D&C done for a MMC. Then I had two chemicals. But here I am with a healthy pregnancy with a heartbeat. :happydance: 

To celebrate I think I am going to have a turkey swiss cheese sandwich on pita bread with a cup of wonton soup. :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

My kind of celebration, Wez!


----------



## Blue_bear

Im having sausage and mash, love comfort food :)


----------



## DragonMummy

I just can't be arsed to cook anything. So I will mostly be eating Percy Pigs....


----------



## Doodlepants

I'm 12 weeks tomorrow SK! Good luck for your scan, can't wait to see pics!

Honeybee, I truely don't know what to say! To try for a year and have this happen is just too awful for words. I'm thinking of you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I really hope'd we were over the worst of it......not long now though, bring on 2nd tri!
Thinking of you all with losses.
SK- It must be awful adding angels, thank you again for taking over xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Doodlepants said:


> I'm 12 weeks tomorrow SK! Good luck for your scan, can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Honeybee, I truely don't know what to say! To try for a year and have this happen is just too awful for words. I'm thinking of you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I really hope'd we were over the worst of it......not long now though, bring on 2nd tri!
> Thinking of you all with losses.
> SK- It must be awful adding angels, thank you again for taking over xxx

Whoohoo!

Its so exciting to get to 12 weeks!

As for me I can't stop eating Monster Munch Crisps - Mainly pickled onion but I have a bag of 6 packets of beef ones sat next to me and I have just eaten 3 bags :dohh:

DH is sick of buying them lol

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

my requirements change daily.....


----------



## Doodlepants

Ok, I know the mood on here is low at present (for good reason), but I wanted to try and cheer everyone up but didn't want to be insensitive.
I've got some prego jokes, is it insensitive to put them up or does everyone need a cheer up?xxx


----------



## Blue_bear

I would say go for it Doodles...but see what everyone else thinks?


----------



## DragonMummy

no stick 'em up, Doodle. Then I can then entertain you all with my crap cracker jokes....


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I say stick them up.

Hopefully it will put a smile on everyones faces

:thumbup:


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> my requirements change daily.....

Mine do too, but i LOVE percy pigs!! I think im having some angel delight for pudding, lol. Love having hubby at home to boss around :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

here's a few from me :thumbup:

Q. Should I have a baby after 35?
A. No, 35 children is enough.

Q. When will my baby move?
A. With any luck, right after he finishes high school.

Q. How will I know if my vomiting is morning sickness or the flu?
A. If it's the flu, you'll get better.

Q. Since I became pregnant, my breasts, rear-end, and even my feet have grown. Is there anything that gets smaller during pregnancy?
A. Yes, your bladder.

Q. What is the most common pregnancy craving?
A. For men to be the ones who get pregnant.

Q. What is the most reliable method to determine a baby's sex?
A. Childbirth.

Q. The more pregnant I get, the more often strangers smile at me. Why?
A. 'Cause you're fatter than they are.

Q. My wife is five months pregnant and so moody that sometimes she's borderline irrational.
A. So what's your question?

Q. What's the difference between a nine-month pregnant woman and a model?
A. Nothing, if the pregnant woman's husband knows what's good for him.

:dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

@bluebear - what flavour? omg I NEED angel delight now. Butterscotch. Like, 12 packets of it....

@sk - :haha:


Now I have posted this before but it still makes me laugh and is seasonal.

Snowman turns to his mate and says "can you smell carrots?" :rofl:


Why did the scarecrow win an award? For being outstanding in his field!!!


(carrying on the agricultural theme...)

Did you hear about the magic tractor? It turned into a field.... :haha:


I need a life....


----------



## Starry Night

honeybee, I am so, so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is but try to be strong and I hope you get your sticky bean soon. :hugs:

Well, ladies, I am happy to report that I have very, very good news today. I saw my obstetrician and he gave me an ultrasound to get an exact due date. Not only is my little "Cuddle Bug" alive and well but there is absolutely no sign of bleeding!!! The clot is gone as is the sack of fluids!!! Just a week ago the sack of fluids was the same size as my baby and now it's gone!! :happydance: My obstetrician said my 13 week scan will be more detailed but for now he's very happy and reassured by what he saw which means I am too. :cloud9:

I am now off of bed rest though I still am on pelvic rest (poo, I miss "the deed" so much!). Also, my due date got bumped ahead from the 12th to the 10th though I'm going to be keeping my ticker the same as it's close enough.

My next scan is Jan 4th.


----------



## DragonMummy

omg Starry I am so relieved for you - so good to hear some positive news!


----------



## Doodlepants

Ok, I didn't make these up so don't blame me if they're crap lol!:
I pinched them from a site making light of common pregnancy Q's:

-should I have a baby after 35?
No, 35 children is enough.

- I'm 2 months pregnant now, when will my baby move?
With any luck, right after he finishes high school.

- How will I know if my vomiting is MS or the flu?
If it's the flu, you'll get better.

- What is the most common pregnancy craving?
For men to be the ones who got pregnant.

- Ever since Ive been pregnant, I havent been able to go to bed at night without onion rings. Is this a normal craving?
~Depends on what youre doing with them. 

- The more pregnant I get, the more often strangers smile at me. Why?
~Cause youre fatter than they are.

- My childbirth instructor says its not pain Ill feel during labor, but pressure. Is she right?
~Yes, in the same way that a tornado might be called an air current.

-Is there any reason I have to be in the delivery room while my wife is in labor?
~Not unless the word alimony means anything to you.

- What does it mean when the babys head is crowning?
~It means you feel as though not only a crown but the entire throne is trying to make its way out of you.

- What are forceps?
~Giant baby tweezers. 

- Where is the best place to store breast milk?
~In your breasts. 

- What is colic?
~A reminder for new parents to use birth control.

- 
Now...what if MEN got PREGNANT!

~ Maternity leave would last for two years....with full pay.

~There would be a cure for stretch marks.

~Natural childbirth would become obsolete.

~Morning sickness would rank as the nation's #1 health problem.

~All methods of birth control would be 100% effective.

~Children would be kept in the hospital until potty trained.

~Men would be eager to talk about commitment.

~They wouldn't think twins were so cute.

~Briefcases would be used as diaper bags.

~Paternity suits would be a fashion line of clothes.

~They'd stay in bed during the entire pregnancy.

~Restaurants would include ice cream and pickles as main entrees.

~Women would rule the world.


I shall try and hunt out some more xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

btw have I told you that we call my little boy "cuddle bug" when he's poorly and clingy? Such a sweet name xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

:rofl:


Sofiekirsten said:


> here's a few from me :thumbup:
> 
> Q. Should I have a baby after 35?
> A. No, 35 children is enough.
> 
> Q. When will my baby move?
> A. With any luck, right after he finishes high school.
> 
> Q. How will I know if my vomiting is morning sickness or the flu?
> A. If it's the flu, you'll get better.
> 
> Q. Since I became pregnant, my breasts, rear-end, and even my feet have grown. Is there anything that gets smaller during pregnancy?
> A. Yes, your bladder.
> 
> Q. What is the most common pregnancy craving?
> A. For men to be the ones who get pregnant.
> 
> Q. What is the most reliable method to determine a baby's sex?
> A. Childbirth.
> 
> Q. The more pregnant I get, the more often strangers smile at me. Why?
> A. 'Cause you're fatter than they are.
> 
> Q. My wife is five months pregnant and so moody that sometimes she's borderline irrational.
> A. So what's your question?
> 
> Q. What's the difference between a nine-month pregnant woman and a model?
> A. Nothing, if the pregnant woman's husband knows what's good for him.
> 
> :dohh:

:rofl: Hahaha we went on the same site lol!xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Yay excellent news Starry!

DM - Angel delight is choclate flavour, im going to have some rice pudding first though....i think its fairly safe to say i have my appetite back!Lol. Im gonna end up the size of a house!!


----------



## DragonMummy

am totally off to Sainsburys in a second to get me some butterscotch.... With the chocolate one, when you make it, crumble a cadburys flake into it. OMG - bitching!


----------



## butterfly25

I got to hear the hb yesterday with a doppler at the dr office. It was really hard to find the baby is setting right under my pelvic bone right now. But it was a really good sound to hear. :)
I can't wait till i'm a little bigger and can find the hb easier. I might actually get a doppler. :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Ok, here's some longer,non preggo ones:


It's Game 7 of the Stanley Cup Final, and a man makes his way to his seat right at center ice. He sits down, noticing that the seat next to him is empty. He leans over and asks his neighbor if someone will be sitting there. "No" says the neighbor. "The seat is empty." "This is incredible," said the man. "Who in their right mind would have a seat like this for the Stanley Cup and not use it?" The neighbor says, "Well, actually, the seat belongs to me. I was supposed to come with my wife, but she passed away. This is the first Stanley Cup we haven't been to together since we got married." "Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that. That's terrible... But couldn't you find someone else, a friend or relative, or even a neighbor to take the seat?" The man shakes his head. "No, he says. They're all at the funeral."



A newlywed couple moves into their new house. One day the husband comes home from work and his wife says, "Honey, you know, in the upstairs bathroom one of the pipes is leaking, could you fix it?" The husband says, "What do I look like, Mr. Plumber?" A few days go by, and he comes home from work and his wife says, "Honey, the car won't start. I think it needs a new battery. Could you change it for me?" He says: "What do I look like, Mr. Goodwrench?" Another few days go by, and it's raining pretty hard. The wife finds a leak in the roof. She says, "Honey, there's a leak on the roof! Can you please fix it?" He says, "What do I look like, Bob Vila?" The next day the husband comes home, and the roof is fixed. So is the plumbing. So is the car. He asks his wife what happened. "Oh, I had a handyman come in and fix them," she says. "Great! How much is that going to cost me?" he snarls. Wife says: "Nothing. He said he'd do it for free if I either baked him a cake or slept with him." "Uh, well, what kind of cake did you make?" asks the husband. "What do I look like," she says, "Betty Crocker?


Three guys, stranded on a desert island, find a magic lantern containing a genie, who grants them each one wish. The first guy wishes he was off the island and back home. The second guy wishes the same. The third guy says "Im lonely. I wish my friends were back here."


Two campers are hiking in the woods when one is bitten on the rear end by a rattlesnake. "Ill go into town for a doctor," the other says. He runs ten miles to a small town and finds the towns only doctor, who is delivering a baby. "I cant leave," the doctor says. But heres what to do. Take a knife, cut a little X where the bite is, suck out the poison and spit it on the ground." The guy ruins back to his friend, who is in agony. What did the doctor say?" the victim asks. "He says youre gonna die."


Two campers are walking through the woods when a huge brown bear suddenly appears in the clearing about 50 feet in front of them. The bear sees the campers and begins to head toward them. The first guys drops his backpack, digs out a pair of sneakers, and frantically begins to put them on. The second guys says, "What are you doing? Sneakers wont help you outrun that bear." "I don't need to outrun the bear," the first guy says. "I just need to outrun you."


----------



## DragonMummy

bluebear where in the south east are you? sure you've told me but i have mummy brain....


----------



## mummySS

Oh my goodness so much news to catch up on in a day!

Honeybee - i am so sorry for your loss, sending a big :hug: your way. Hope you have a relaxing xmas and hope to see you back here when you're ready xx

Starry - great news from you, such a relief. 

Dm/doodle/sofie - thanks for the jokes, it's so important to have a laugh about the state that we're in! :haha:

AFM, i didn't show up to work AGAIN today cos of the sickness. I am so pleased to hear that a lot of you are getting to week 12 and starting to get your appetites back, i can't wait for that point. I spent most of the day 'working from home' but ended up :sleep: most of the afternoon, oops. 

Keep all news coming in girls, 
hugs,
mummySS


----------



## DragonMummy

mummy I'm off sick as well. Partially for the bleed last night but also crippling nausea.

Speaking of being crippled, my SPD has kindly returned so I have cocodamol which has done a sum total of feck all. Am going to have to do what my friend did and stake out A&E until I get crutches and a pelvic support!


----------



## foxforce

Hi everyone

Hope you all are well?!

Honeybee - :cry::hugs: So so sorry I am deeply saden by this news, thinking of you at this terrible time :hugs:

DM - Thinking of you fx'd for your scan on Thursday, sounds very promising from your cervix. Stay strong and positive and take it easy :hugs: Great rural jokes too :fool:

Sofie - hope you sorted your cracked nipples, lasinoh is supposed to be good :thumbup: Nice jokes btw :rofl:

Sparky - nice to see you, great news on your scan and seeing & hearing hb :flower:

Starry - glad your spotting has calmed hopefully it will stop soon fx'd :flower:

Freckles - Hope you had a good Xmas do :happydance:

Doodle - good idea with the jokes :thumbup: Some funny ones in there :haha:

Sorry if I missed anyone else, takes some catching up over two days!

AFM - I returned to work and boy did I know I was sooo tired last night, felt like I'd worked out for hours! I had my booking in today, took an hour roughly, I am to be treated with consultant and mw with my gynae history so should see consultant in the next 2 weeks but probably be later with the Xmas hols. Got my Xmas work's do Thursday when more snow is due so hoping that holds off.

Deeply sad news in this last week here but we do need to try stay positive as bad as it is to hear this terrible news :flower: 

So here's some of my scan pictures from Saturday as I didn't want to post after Raz's bad news and as Honeybee as said to post I feel better about posting them. The scan was amazing, bubs was very lively, jumping, holding the cord waving arms, kicking, great to watch for 20 mins :cloud9: and so clear.
 



Attached Files:







BABY CLAIRE_6.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 9









BABY CLAIRE_10.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 9









BABY CLAIRE_30.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 7









BABY CLAIRE_32.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
wow lots to catch up on

First off Honeybee :cry: devestated for you, I am so sorry hon, it took us a very long time to get here I can not imagine what you are going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you :hugs:

Starry- so glad its good news for you, please rest and take care of yourself :hugs:

DM- sorry you are having a scare, I am sure your scan will be great this week and you get to see LO that much sooner!! I can hardly wait until Monday

Doodles- working now, but will read the jokes later, thanks for posting

hello to everyone else

I actually work with fetal monitors and I have one being delivered to my house tomorrow, so how many guesses I might take it out and try it out on myself :blush:

:hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Oh and I'm 12 weeks today :dance: such a nice feeling ....whats the fruit or veg I wonder as mine doesn't show it :shrug:


----------



## DragonMummy

truly beautiful, Fox. Am welling up.


So to celebrate our new positive attitudes, I just fraped my husband again. Can't help it. His status now reads "Martin Judge is made almost entirely of cheese"

I prefer something a bit more subtle than the usual gay innuendo or cock gags....


----------



## DragonMummy

@Britt - I know, I'm so excited I can barely contain my crispy crusts!


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats Starry and fox!


----------



## DragonMummy

Not sure, Fox - mine is hiding under the lime!


----------



## Doodlepants

foxforce said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you all are well?!
> 
> Honeybee - :cry::hugs: So so sorry I am deeply saden by this news, thinking of you at this terrible time :hugs:
> 
> DM - Thinking of you fx'd for your scan on Thursday, sounds very promising from your cervix. Stay strong and positive and take it easy :hugs: Great rural jokes too :fool:
> 
> Sofie - hope you sorted your cracked nipples, lasinoh is supposed to be good :thumbup: Nice jokes btw :rofl:
> 
> Sparky - nice to see you, great news on your scan and seeing & hearing hb :flower:
> 
> Starry - glad your spotting has calmed hopefully it will stop soon fx'd :flower:
> 
> Freckles - Hope you had a good Xmas do :happydance:
> 
> Doodle - good idea with the jokes :thumbup: Some funny ones in there :haha:
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone else, takes some catching up over two days!
> 
> AFM - I returned to work and boy did I know I was sooo tired last night, felt like I'd worked out for hours! I had my booking in today, took an hour roughly, I am to be treated with consultant and mw with my gynae history so should see consultant in the next 2 weeks but probably be later with the Xmas hols. Got my Xmas work's do Thursday when more snow is due so hoping that holds off.
> 
> Deeply sad news in this last week here but we do need to try stay positive as bad as it is to hear this terrible news :flower:
> 
> So here's some of my scan pictures from Saturday as I didn't want to post after Raz's bad news and as Honeybee as said to post I feel better about posting them. The scan was amazing, bubs was very lively, jumping, holding the cord waving arms, kicking, great to watch for 20 mins :cloud9: and so clear.

Ahhhh sooo lovely! Congratulations! xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

foxforce said:


> Oh and I'm 12 weeks today :dance: such a nice feeling ....whats the fruit or veg I wonder as mine doesn't show it :shrug:

hey hun,

yours will be a plum :thumbup:


----------



## Maid Marian

foxforce said:


> Oh and I'm 12 weeks today :dance: such a nice feeling ....whats the fruit or veg I wonder as mine doesn't show it :shrug:

Here's the baby size-chart which tells you about baby each week, and what fruit he/she is - https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx


----------



## foxforce

Thanks guys :flower: hope it helped boost pma! It was a magical 20 mins, we got 40 pics on a cd-rom so worth £50! :cloud9:

I gave in the dh and we :sex: on Saturday morning, was bit uncomfortable but got him off my case for a bit :winkwink: Just no interest still at the moment, I think it's suppose to return later I read :coffee:

mummyss - hope you feel better soon :flower:

Britt - bet you can't resist the doppler :winkwink:

DM - It's a plum! Personally I think a lime is bigger :wacko:

Right off to get Pizza Hut ....laters and take it easy everyone! xx


----------



## Starry Night

Foxforce, what gorgeous ultrasound pics! They're so clear and it's great that baby posed for you. 

My scan pic is so blurry I won't bother posting it though I *think* you can see one of its arms lifted over its head.

I'm still a little nervous as I lost my first baby at 12 1/2 weeks but there's no telling when it actually died. I know it's normal to be nervous when a previous loss' milestone approaches so I'm trying to find ways to distract myself. Being able to get out of bed and participate in the holidays will hopefully help...


----------



## Blue_bear

Amazing scan piccys!! So exciting....

DM - Im in Aylesbury, Bucks 

xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Whhaaa I am 12 weeks in like 6 hours!

I so can't believe I am going to make it to 12 weeks!

Just need tomorrow to go by quickly so I can have my scan the day after!

:happydance:


----------



## Blue_bear

I thought a lime was bigger than a plum????

But perhaps im thinking of a lemon.....my brain is seriously fried!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Blue_bear said:


> I thought a lime was bigger than a plum????
> 
> But perhaps im thinking of a lemon.....my brain is seriously fried!!

I think that the ticker is abit off tbh purely because not every fruit is the same size?

You could have a big orange and a little orange? iykwim?

:dohh:


----------



## sparklexox

Sherri81 said:


> Glad to see you back Sparky, and glad you are doing good.
> 
> Any discharge that is yellow or green, whether it smells or not, should be tested for infection. With Devon most of my discharge during the infection which ended my pregnancy was clear or white, very thick and snot like, and it maybe had a tinge here and there of yellow. There was no odour, no nothing, yet I knew that this sudden change in amounts etc was not good. Turns out I was right.
> 
> Honeybee and Starry, I am still thinking of you. I hope everything turns out alright for you 2.
> 
> Ultrasounds on my tummy don't hurt, even though that is where I inject exclusively. And I do get some terribled bruises on there. But for right now she is pressing the probe down below my belly button and I tend to inject about an inch to the sides of my belly button. So she isn't on my bruises yet when she scans.

I spoke with Dr and midwife they said its normal and was hormonal changes they didn't seem concerned. So I guess have to trust them. It away now anyway.:hugs:

I will change to injecting legs to the I think as 3month scan on 30th woohoo so excited but sooooooooo scared! Whens your 3month scan do you have a date xxx


----------



## sparklexox

Honeybee - am so so sorry I wish you all the best and hope to c u back when your ready. x

starry Glad everthings OK hun. xx 

Well 6 time I had to spew today at work! I ended up having to tell most if the nurses, Didn't want any1 thinking I would come to work with a sickness bug! And put the patients at risk. 

Can't believe most of us are nearly 3months already its going fast for me! My scan is the 30th of Dec can't blinking wait!!! 

xxxx much love xxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Well girlys I get to see my lil pip before Xmas going for NT scan 12+1 wks on 20th dec @ 9:10am just got to ring up to ask if kids can come


----------



## sparklexox

Annamumof2 said:


> Well girlys I get to see my lil pip before Xmas going for NT scan 12+1 wks on 20th dec @ 9:10am just got to ring up to ask if kids can come

soooooooo exctiing xxxx all this scan oics to look forward to xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

sparklexox said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Well girlys I get to see my lil pip before Xmas going for NT scan 12+1 wks on 20th dec @ 9:10am just got to ring up to ask if kids can come
> 
> soooooooo exctiing xxxx all this scan oics to look forward to xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Hun I can't wait sadly andy can't be there at any scans


----------



## DragonMummy

Must be a bloody enormous plum..... and a teeny tiny lime.... And Sof I know what you mean - I like the way it looks all uniform all the way up the ticker, then they chuck in a random banana :rofl:

Got some strange looks in Sainsburys. 5 packets of Angel Delight (3x butterscotch, 1x banana and 1x strawberry) plus 2 packets of strawberry jelly, an industrial sized tub of cheese crackers and a box of biscuits. To be fair the crackers are for Dragon and the biscuits are a christmas present.


----------



## samzi

so sorry honeybee :hugs:

fox - fab scan pics! :thumbup:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> Must be a bloody enormous plum..... and a teeny tiny lime.... And Sof I know what you mean - I like the way it looks all uniform all the way up the ticker, then they chuck in a random banana :rofl:
> 
> Got some strange looks in Sainsburys. 5 packets of Angel Delight (3x butterscotch, 1x banana and 1x strawberry) plus 2 packets of strawberry jelly, an industrial sized tub of cheese crackers and a box of biscuits. To be fair the crackers are for Dragon and the biscuits are a christmas present.

Haha I know what you mean about the banana! :dohh:

I have had loads of weird looks when I went shopping with DH and bought 6 big bags of crisps loads of biscuits, crackers and loads of haribo sweets.

I looked like a right fatty!

:dohh:


----------



## Blue_bear

Yeah i guess i know what you mean about the fruit sizes thing...

DM - Sorry for mentioning Angel Delight, wish i had butterscotch now though :(
I have a question....
Tonight i can really feel my heart beating, like through my whole body. I just had a bath and i could litterally see my chest and belly pumping up and down. Its not particularly fast, just really strong...any guesses or anyone else had this? It feels kinda odd.


----------



## Blue_bear

Sofiekirsten said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Must be a bloody enormous plum..... and a teeny tiny lime.... And Sof I know what you mean - I like the way it looks all uniform all the way up the ticker, then they chuck in a random banana :rofl:
> 
> Got some strange looks in Sainsburys. 5 packets of Angel Delight (3x butterscotch, 1x banana and 1x strawberry) plus 2 packets of strawberry jelly, an industrial sized tub of cheese crackers and a box of biscuits. To be fair the crackers are for Dragon and the biscuits are a christmas present.
> 
> Haha I know what you mean about the banana! :dohh:
> 
> I have had loads of weird looks when I went shopping with DH and bought 6 big bags of crisps loads of biscuits, crackers and loads of haribo sweets.
> 
> I looked like a right fatty!
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

I AM gonna be a big fatty if i carry on eating the way i am!!

OOOh and Anna your scan is same day as mine, im at 9.35am :) yay for not having to wait all day!!


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl:


at work some of my friends (who know me well enough to get away with it) have actually nicknamed me "Fatty". One of them (who incidentally is 30) bought some of those heelies shoes (off a police Inspector of all people :haha:) and said to me "I'd let you have a go but you're too fat, innit."

To clarify, we talk like that out of irony :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Blue_bear said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Must be a bloody enormous plum..... and a teeny tiny lime.... And Sof I know what you mean - I like the way it looks all uniform all the way up the ticker, then they chuck in a random banana :rofl:
> 
> Got some strange looks in Sainsburys. 5 packets of Angel Delight (3x butterscotch, 1x banana and 1x strawberry) plus 2 packets of strawberry jelly, an industrial sized tub of cheese crackers and a box of biscuits. To be fair the crackers are for Dragon and the biscuits are a christmas present.
> 
> Haha I know what you mean about the banana! :dohh:
> 
> I have had loads of weird looks when I went shopping with DH and bought 6 big bags of crisps loads of biscuits, crackers and loads of haribo sweets.
> 
> I looked like a right fatty!
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I AM gonna be a big fatty if i carry on eating the way i am!!
> 
> OOOh and Anna your scan is same day as mine, im at 9.35am :) yay for not having to wait all day!!Click to expand...



I'm 0900! :happydance:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Blue_bear said:


> Yeah i guess i know what you mean about the fruit sizes thing...
> 
> DM - Sorry for mentioning Angel Delight, wish i had butterscotch now though :(
> I have a question....
> Tonight i can really feel my heart beating, like through my whole body. I just had a bath and i could litterally see my chest and belly pumping up and down. Its not particularly fast, just really strong...any guesses or anyone else had this? It feels kinda odd.

Hey Hun,

Was your bath quite hot?

That usually happens to me after I have had a warm bath.

I am sure its nothing to worry about.

:flower:


----------



## Sherri81

Honeybee, I am so sorry you are going through this. :hug:

Foxforce, what is your babies heartrate? I think there is a nub on your pic, and I think it looks pretty horizontal which usually indicates girl.

Thanks for the jokes. I needed some cheering up too. Mainly just because of family problems, and such. And my SIL just had her baby, so everyone is forcing it on me, instead of realizing that I am still grieving the fact that Devon is gone, and we just passed her due date. And it kind of hurts seeing *42 Babies Born* on the December Dreamer's thread...

I don't really get set scans. If I get to 20 weeks (knock on wood), then I will get a set scan date. Otherwise, my OB just scans me whenever I have an appt with her. And then I will get scanned before travelling for the cerclage, before I have the cerclage, after I get the cerclage... So basically whenever I have a high risk appt I get scanned. I see my OB on Thursday afternoon. Crossing my fingers its good news.

Starry, glad to hear the bleed is gone!

Wow, I am HUNGRY all the blood time! It's driving me nuts! I think that is really my only symptom right now. My boobs are touch and go, but the hunger is constant. Sometimes I get a tinge of nausea, but not often. I hope everything is still okay with my baby...


----------



## DragonMummy

Sherri I find that I am always hungry but never actually fancy anything to eat!


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> Must be a bloody enormous plum..... and a teeny tiny lime.... And Sof I know what you mean - I like the way it looks all uniform all the way up the ticker, then they chuck in a random banana :rofl:
> 
> Got some strange looks in Sainsburys. 5 packets of Angel Delight (3x butterscotch, 1x banana and 1x strawberry) plus 2 packets of strawberry jelly, an industrial sized tub of cheese crackers and a box of biscuits. To be fair the crackers are for Dragon and the biscuits are a christmas present.

Mmmmm Holly's got angel delight in the cupboard....I may have to eat it, it'd be rude not to!!x


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahhhhh!!!! Have run out of milk. FAIL!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh what flavour????


----------



## DragonMummy

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Just ate half a tub of ben and jerrys, feel sick now!!

Doodles running out of milk has to be up the as one of the most annoying things ever!


----------



## DragonMummy

again I must ask what flavour?


I saw they had it on half price in saino's so deliberately missed the freezer aisle!


----------



## MrsWez

When I ran out of strawberry milk, I actually cried for 10 minutes in front of the fridge. It was really sad. :cry:


----------



## Starry Night

> And it kind of hurts seeing *42 Babies Born* on the December Dreamer's thread...

Sherri, I feel the same way. :( I'm glad I got good news today but it is still hard going through the holidays with a stressful pregnancy when I should be going through them with a new baby in my arms. But feeling that way makes me feel guilty because I should love this baby. After today I think I'm finally starting to get attached to it which is good. Up to this point I've been so scared that I think I've kept my heart closed.


And I'm not really fancying milk in this pregnancy. Don't know why as it was like the magic elixir from the gods in my last one. I drink it only because it's good for my baby. Chocolate milk makes it go down easier. But I do love my cheeses and strawberry yogurt.


----------



## Rebaby

I haven't really been around on this thread much as we've not really been sure what is happening with our pregnancy, anyway we had another scan this morning (the 4th one in total) and it's not good news unfortunately :nope: so tomorrow i will be having a D&C for a MMC of twins at exactly 9 weeks :( My EDD was 20th July but please can someone remove me from the list?

Thanks and good luck with your pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## samzi

So sorry rebaby :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

So sorry for your loss, Rebaby :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

omg rebaby so so sorry hun xxxxx


----------



## samzi

I found the HB! So chuffed, esp as i havent been feeling pregnant lately. It took me about 15 mins but i found it :yipee:


----------



## DragonMummy

tell me how you did it, oh wise one!!!


----------



## samzi

:haha: pressed firmly just above pubic hair line and to the left with my doppler. it took me about 15 mins but i knew it was the hb when i found it. like a little train :cloud9:


----------



## MrsWez

samzi, what kind of doppler do you have?


----------



## samzi

i have an angelsounds x


----------



## MrsWez

Can you help me convince my husband I should get one too? I've had a MMC and would love the peace of mind. It's not that expensive either.


----------



## Sherri81

I'm always hungry, never feel like cooking anything, so I eat alot of crackers and cheese. I am loving my Ritz and cheese right now!!

I am going to try to make some homemade clam chowder tonight. Hopefully it works out.

Rebaby, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## samzi

I got mine off amazon when expecting my DD. It was about £12 i think and you got the gel with it too


----------



## amand_a

So sorry to hear that we have a few more angels in the sky this week :hugs: 

Feeling pretty terrible the last few days lots of cramping and a reoccurring migraine for the past few days ](*,) Had this with DD but not this bad. I think the ligaments in my neck have a lot to do with it. Has anyone else had neck problems? 

So jealous of you girls with your snow and cold, would love to experience a white Christmas one year! It just doesn't seem the same in the middle of summer lol

I have a question for those among us that are already blessed with LO's has anyone had quite large babies previously? 
DD was 9lb 1oz and got a bit stuck, the reason i ask is that Ive been told they only get bigger!
Has anyone else already been asked how you intend to deliver the baby? The hospital wants to know weather to book me into the VBAC clinic or if I'm having another c section, I don't bloody know yet do I.

Anyway booked into VBAC for now until they can give me more info on what went wrong last time.

Hoping everyone is enjoying their festive preparation, it sure does help time fly by.


----------



## MrsWez

This is what I want, maybe I can make it my christmas present to the baby. 

https://www.amazon.com/Angelsound-41426-Fetal-Doppler/dp/B001NWDUE2/ref=sr_1_1?s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1292370666&sr=1-1


----------



## DragonMummy

i have one. Tried it again tonight and can't hear a fecking thing!!!


----------



## Britt11

so sorry Rebaby, awful news :hugs:

girls- I think my appetite might be FINALLY slowing down- good gosh I have been a really piggy lately.
we went shopping tonight so knackered, everyone else finding it hard to do anything in the evening?

:hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

I am finding it hard to do anything any time of the day! lol.

Im so sorry for your sad news Rebaby, hugs to you xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Scan tomorrow. Yesterday's excitement seems to have turned back into dread and fear...


----------



## dan-o

OMG that's awful news Rebaby, I'm so sorry for your losses :cry: :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

DragonMummy said:


> Morning all. Scan tomorrow. Yesterday's excitement seems to have turned back into dread and fear...

Hi hun, sorry I've not been online the last couple of days. Has everything settled down now? Your scan has come round so quickly, can't wait to see your pics! :) xx


----------



## dan-o

MrsWez said:


> This is what I want, maybe I can make it my christmas present to the baby.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Angelsound-41426-Fetal-Doppler/dp/B001NWDUE2/ref=sr_1_1?s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1292370666&sr=1-1

Go for it! I bought a doppler last week (sonoline b) wouldn't be without it now! I have a quick listen every day for reassurance. 
The only downside is it can cause some major panic when baby's hiding! The HB is usually easy enough to find now I'm just about 11 weeks tho.:flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> Morning all. Scan tomorrow. Yesterday's excitement seems to have turned back into dread and fear...

Hey hun,

I am so nervous its untrue!

But we will have our positive stories to come back and tell our lovely July ladies!

I promise :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

So excited to see your scan piccys tomorrow, stay positive DM!


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone,

First of all am so sorry to hear of your losses honeybee and rebaby. Am thinking of you both and really hope you get sticky beans again soon :hugs:

DM and Sofie - good luck with your scans tomorrow, can't wait to see the pics! DM am glad you had reassurance from the doc you saw, stay positive :thumbup:

Foxforce - what AMAZING scan pictures :happydance: You must be so pleased with them, they're amazingly clear! 

Starry - glad to hear everything is ok :thumbup: 

There's about 4 of us having scans on Monday isn't there? Yours are all so early but i have to wait til 2:40pm for mine!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

I'm still sulking that I didn't get my strawberry angel delight last night!..... Butterscotch would have been better anyway!

So so sorry for your loss rebaby, thats so terrible :(

Congrats on finding the HB Samzi :)

Can't wait to see your pics DM! 
xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

SofieK- Woohoo we're 12 weeks today yay!!!!!x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

freckles09 said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> First of all am so sorry to hear of your losses honeybee and rebaby. Am thinking of you both and really hope you get sticky beans again soon :hugs:
> 
> DM and Sofie - good luck with your scans tomorrow, can't wait to see the pics! DM am glad you had reassurance from the doc you saw, stay positive :thumbup:
> 
> Foxforce - what AMAZING scan pictures :happydance: You must be so pleased with them, they're amazingly clear!
> 
> Starry - glad to hear everything is ok :thumbup:
> 
> There's about 4 of us having scans on Monday isn't there? Yours are all so early but i have to wait til 2:40pm for mine!

Hey hun,

Mine is a 2:15pm tomorrow!

So shit, I hate having to wait arround! :growlmad:

ooooh happy 12 weeks to me & Doodle!

:happydance:


----------



## Tor81

So sorry to hear the sad news from honeybee & rebaby, I'm truely gutted for you & sending you lots of hugs, hopefully you will be back here early in 2011.

But congrats to all those with good news, there's some great scan pics.

And thanks for those jokes, really helped when my eyes were welling up reading the sad news.

SofieKirsten - thanks for taking over the thread. :)

Less than a week to go until my scan now, I need to distract myself though otherwise I'm going to be a nervous wreck by then!! Is there anyone else who still hasn't had a scan or heard a heartbeat? For all I know it could still turn out that all my pregnancy symptoms have been in my head, and my growing belly is just because of eating crazy amounts & cutting back on the exercise!

xx


----------



## amand_a

I have not had a scan or herd the HB yet, I don't have my first MW appointment until the 29/12 so unless my NT scan gets booked before then i will still be waiting a while.


----------



## freckles09

Sofiekirsten said:


> freckles09 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone,
> 
> First of all am so sorry to hear of your losses honeybee and rebaby. Am thinking of you both and really hope you get sticky beans again soon :hugs:
> 
> DM and Sofie - good luck with your scans tomorrow, can't wait to see the pics! DM am glad you had reassurance from the doc you saw, stay positive :thumbup:
> 
> Foxforce - what AMAZING scan pictures :happydance: You must be so pleased with them, they're amazingly clear!
> 
> Starry - glad to hear everything is ok :thumbup:
> 
> There's about 4 of us having scans on Monday isn't there? Yours are all so early but i have to wait til 2:40pm for mine!
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> Mine is a 2:15pm tomorrow!
> 
> So shit, I hate having to wait arround! :growlmad:
> 
> ooooh happy 12 weeks to me & Doodle!
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah i'd rather have an early morning appointment but am just pleased am in before Crimbo and only a few more days to wait :thumbup:

Hope you have a fab scan tomorrow and am looking forrward to seeing the pics! Congrats to you and Doodle being 12 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Blue_bear

freckles09 said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> There's about 4 of us having scans on Monday isn't there? Yours are all so early but i have to wait til 2:40pm for mine!

I am the most impatient person ever! I am trying to busy myself from now till monday in the hope time goes faster, ive got lunch with the girls tomorrow and then im working all weekend so FX time flys by! 

I know its ealry yet, but how many of us intend on finding out what were having? I really want to, but my parents dont want me to...not that they will stop me but i just wondered what other peoples thoughts are?

G xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I am definatley finding out the sex.

I can't wait to find out if I am going to by pink or blue.

Although I am 99% sure that I am having a girl, just a gut feeling I have had ever since I found out. Although I will be happy with both.

Today better fly by because I am so excited!

:happydance:


----------



## Tor81

Blue_bear said:


> I know its ealry yet, but how many of us intend on finding out what were having? I really want to, but my parents dont want me to...not that they will stop me but i just wondered what other peoples thoughts are?
> 
> G xx



I'm not going to find out, DH & I have already spoken about it & are going to try and hold out. I like the neutral coloured nurseries anyway so decorating will be fine, it's just when I see little outfits I love the girly things, and the little man things, so actually its probably good for my budget that we dont know either!!

xx


----------



## Maid Marian

Blue_bear said:


> I know its ealry yet, but how many of us intend on finding out what were having? I really want to, but my parents dont want me to...not that they will stop me but i just wondered what other peoples thoughts are?
> 
> G xx

Oh yes, definitely - I couldn't wait, plus I think it will be lovely to be able to speak to baby with a real identity - start the bonding process really quickly.


----------



## Tor81

A few more jokes for you...



A woman went to the doctor's office. She was seen by one of the new doctors, but after about four minutes in the examination room, she burst out, screaming as she ran down the hall. An older doctor stopped and asked her what the problem was, and she explained. He had her sit down and relax in another room.

The older doctor marched back to the first and demanded, "What's the matter with you? Mrs. Terry is 63 years old, she has four grown children and seven grandchildren, and you told her she was PREGNANT?"

The new doctor smiled smugly as he continued to write on his clipboard.

"Cured her hiccups though, didn't it?"

---

A man took his pregnant wife to the hospital to give birth. The doctor told them that they'd developed a new machine and asked if the couple would like to try it out. The machine could take some of the pain of childbirth from the mother and give it to the father to ease the mother's burden.

Well, they thought that was a good idea, and decided to give it a try. The doctor initially set the machine on 10 percent, telling the man that even 10 percent was probably more pain than he'd ever experienced. But the husband was surprised at how little pain he was feeling, and asked the doctor to raise the level.

The doctor increased it to 20 percent, and when the man still felt fine, he raised it to 50 and finally 100 percent.

After it was all over, the man stood up, and stretched a little. Both he and his wife felt fine, and they shortly left the hospital to take the baby home.

It was then that they found the mailman dead on their doorstep.

---


A woman goes to her doctor who verifies that she is pregnant. This is her first pregnancy. The doctor asks her if she has any questions. She replies, "Well, I'm a little worried about the pain. How much will childbirth hurt?"

The doctor answered, "Well, that varies from woman to woman and pregnancy to pregnancy and besides, it's difficult to describe pain."
"I know, but can't you give me some idea?" she asks.

"Grab your upper lip and pull it out a little..."
"Like this?"
"A little more..."
"Like this?"
"No. A little more..."
"Like this?"
"Yes. Does that hurt?"
"A little bit."
"Now stretch it over your head!"

---

A pregnant lady was in an accident and she woke up in the hospital. She noticed she was not pregnant anymore and asked the nurse what happened to her baby.

The nurse said, "You have two healthy babies, a boy and a girl!" The lady said, "Oh, I must name them," but the nurse said, "You were unconscious, so we called your brother, and he named them!"

The lady said, "But he's as dumb as a box of rocks! So what are their names?"

The nurse said, "The girl is called "Denise." The woman replied, "Well that is a pretty name, so what did he name my boy?"

The nurse replied, "Denephew!"


xx


----------



## freckles09

Blue_bear said:


> freckles09 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone,
> 
> There's about 4 of us having scans on Monday isn't there? Yours are all so early but i have to wait til 2:40pm for mine!
> 
> I am the most impatient person ever! I am trying to busy myself from now till monday in the hope time goes faster, ive got lunch with the girls tomorrow and then im working all weekend so FX time flys by!
> 
> I know its ealry yet, but how many of us intend on finding out what were having? I really want to, but my parents dont want me to...not that they will stop me but i just wondered what other peoples thoughts are?
> 
> G xxClick to expand...

I'm impatient too! Once it gets to the weekend I reckon time will fly by! 

I think me and hubby have decided not to find out the sex. I know i'll be tempted to find out at the 20 week scan but am hoping i'll be able to resist! My friend is in labour at the moment, she doesn't know what she is having and it is SO exciting waiting to find out :thumbup:


----------



## Blue_bear

Oooh good luck freckles friend!!

I keep looking at the bumps page on the first tri section, tyring to figure out if i have a bump yet or not!lol. It feels like i do, but it could just be all i have been eating!


----------



## dan-o

Blue_bear said:


> Oooh good luck freckles friend!!
> 
> I keep looking at the bumps page on the first tri section, tyring to figure out if i have a bump yet or not!lol. It feels like i do, but it could just be all i have been eating!

Me as well blue bear, I keep looking on there too! 
I've not put on weight yet, but I can't suck my belly in flat at alll any more! 
I also can't lay on my front any more, it hurts my uterus!
I'm sure it's the very of a little bump! xx


----------



## freckles09

Blue_bear said:


> Oooh good luck freckles friend!!
> 
> I keep looking at the bumps page on the first tri section, tyring to figure out if i have a bump yet or not!lol. It feels like i do, but it could just be all i have been eating!

Thanks Bluebear! I got a text 24 hours ago to say she was in labour but still not had any news yet :shrug:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Tomorrow when I post my scan pics I will post a pic of my bump!

Its huge!! DH always said that I would start showing at 12 weeks and trust me its hard to hid it!

:happydance:


----------



## Blue_bear

dan-o said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> Oooh good luck freckles friend!!
> 
> I keep looking at the bumps page on the first tri section, tyring to figure out if i have a bump yet or not!lol. It feels like i do, but it could just be all i have been eating!
> 
> Me as well blue bear, I keep looking on there too!
> I've not put on weight yet, but I can't suck my belly in flat at alll any more!
> I also can't lay on my front any more, it hurts my uterus!
> I'm sure it's the very of a little bump! xxClick to expand...


i cant lay on my front either, in fact its hard to get comfortable generally atm. My bump/bloat seems to be very in the middle, i keep looking at pics where peoples bumps are starting quite low and thats what makes me wonder. 
I cant wait to compare! I need to take a pic first mind! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

SK I bet mine is bigger than yours :rofl:

I've been in maternity uniform since 6 weeks - lardy cow that I am

And I totally want to know what I am having. Don't do surprises.....


----------



## Starry Night

Tor81, I like those jokes. The last one is my favourite. "denephew" :haha: 

DH and I most definitely finding out what we're having....if we can. My brother and his wife tried to find out what they were having with both their kids and both times the babies didn't cooperate so the sonographer couldn't tell. Though my SiL had some potential late-term issues with her second and a late ultrasound confirmed she was having a girl.

But we hate surprises. The idea of waiting to find out is not fun. Not fun at all. lol I can handle being surprised about eye colour or which of us the baby will resemble. But I NEED to know the sex! Just to know. I still plan on having a neutral nursery because I think the gender-specific nurseries are a bit hokey and I don't want to have to redecorate for every new child. I'm sticking with the nursery them I had for the baby I lost: Beatrix Potter. My mom is working on quilt that features Peter Rabbit and his cousin Benjamin Bunny.


----------



## phoebe

:hi::hi::hi:Hi girls xx
Just wanted to say thanks to mummyss, sparky32 and all u others for the nice welcome the other day. Sorry i havent been around much, but like i saud b4 i didnt want to bring the thread down or anything. I am really sorry to see that there has been lots of hardship on the thread along with some angel babies:angel: its always heartbreaking to see, so to those who have lost my heart and thoughts are with u all xxx Good luck to those that having scans and are due to be scanned. I'm still waiting for my scan date to come thru, but am going to chase up with the diabetic mw toady, as i would really love to be able to announce for xmas all being well. Have had my booking appt ...yawn, how much paperwork lol. I'm also off work at the mo due to severe sickness, which i see has happened to a lot of u lovely ladies too. Other than that all's been ok, been getting bad cramps and twinges from time to time which are always a worry. Having suffered a mmc almost a year to the day. Hence my not being around much, been rather fearful and low at times. Anyways enough about me, i hope u are all well. Will be lovely to see some more piccies and i promise to keep in touch. Hugs to u all xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aquarius24

hi ladies unfortunately I will be leaving as I had a MC earlier this month, could you please remove me from the list at 17th xx


----------



## sparklexox

amand_a said:


> So sorry to hear that we have a few more angels in the sky this week :hugs:
> 
> Feeling pretty terrible the last few days lots of cramping and a reoccurring migraine for the past few days ](*,) Had this with DD but not this bad. I think the ligaments in my neck have a lot to do with it. Has anyone else had neck problems?
> 
> So jealous of you girls with your snow and cold, would love to experience a white Christmas one year! It just doesn't seem the same in the middle of summer lol
> 
> I have a question for those among us that are already blessed with LO's has anyone had quite large babies previously?
> DD was 9lb 1oz and got a bit stuck, the reason i ask is that Ive been told they only get bigger!
> Has anyone else already been asked how you intend to deliver the baby? The hospital wants to know weather to book me into the VBAC clinic or if I'm having another c section, I don't bloody know yet do I.
> 
> Anyway booked into VBAC for now until they can give me more info on what went wrong last time.
> 
> Hoping everyone is enjoying their festive preparation, it sure does help time fly by.

Hi ladies.

Am so sorry for your loses rebaby!! Am thinking about you!


My DD was nearly 9pounds Ive been asked what I would want to do if this baby is bigger! I would to defo try delivering myself as I want a home birth if possible! A c section really freaks me out lol. But I will go with DR recommendations. xx


----------



## freckles09

Sorry for your loss Aquarius :hugs:

I was just wondering, are any of your girls going to be getting the flu jab? I've read pregnant women have been advised to get it?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

freckles09 said:


> Sorry for your loss Aquarius :hugs:
> 
> I was just wondering, are any of your girls going to be getting the flu jab? I've read pregnant women have been advised to get it?

Me and DH were talking about this last night and I am unsure about it.

Think I will speak to my MW and see what she advises and what she can tell me about it.


----------



## sparklexox

Aquarius am so sorry xx


I tried to order doppler from amazon but they wont deliver to my address? Very strange I did all my xmas shopping on amazon!!! It was the angelsounds 1. Maybe they don't deliver to Scotland?? Its was coming from USA! Can any1 advise me on a decent 1. 


I said I wouldn't but when I read every1 else has it get me excited xxx


----------



## dan-o

Try ebay hun, there are loads on there, shipped from UK :flower: xx


----------



## dan-o

Aquarius24 said:


> hi ladies unfortunately I will be leaving as I had a MC earlier this month, could you please remove me from the list at 17th xx

Sorry for your loss aquarius :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## dan-o

Blue_bear said:


> I know its ealry yet, but how many of us intend on finding out what were having? I really want to, but my parents dont want me to...not that they will stop me but i just wondered what other peoples thoughts are?
> 
> G xx



All being well, I will definitely be finding out!! Might keep it secret from the grandparents tho, undecided as yet xx


----------



## sparklexox

dan-o said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> I know its ealry yet, but how many of us intend on finding out what were having? I really want to, but my parents dont want me to...not that they will stop me but i just wondered what other peoples thoughts are?
> 
> G xx
> 
> 
> 
> All being well, I will definitely be finding out!! Might keep it secret from the grandparents tho, undecided as yet xxClick to expand...


Hi dan-o,Thanks I just got 1 angelsound from play.com for 25.00 quid.


Every1 wants to know wot the sex is that is Apart from me I would love a. surprise. Since baba is in my body they can all just wait ha.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Worriedk

Hi
I have my 12 week scan Friday; getting very nervous!
About the sex, it's gonna be a compete surprisefor us as the hospital I'm booked into do not tell you the babys sex. I'm happy with that tho. Takes decision out of our hands!!
Hope ur all well. I'm still loaded with cold and had severe headache from Sunday. Had to phone in work sick today! Felt so bad but havent been outta bed.
xo


----------



## sparklexox

Worriedk said:


> Hi
> I have my 12 week scan Friday; getting very nervous!
> About the sex, it's gonna be a compete surprisefor us as the hospital I'm booked into do not tell you the babys sex. I'm happy with that tho. Takes decision out of our hands!!
> Hope ur all well. I'm still loaded with cold and had severe headache from Sunday. Had to phone in work sick today! Felt so bad but havent been outta bed.
> xo

Hi there, Snap the nhsgrampian don't tell you anymore, But parent have offered to pay to find out! I don't want2 know! Love the thought of a surprise. When I had my DD 10years ago nhs offered and told me the sex.

:hugs::hugs:

How exciting your scan tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ive to wait just under 2weeks the 30th am super excited xxxx cant wait to see your pics xx


----------



## freckles09

Sofiekirsten said:


> freckles09 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for your loss Aquarius :hugs:
> 
> I was just wondering, are any of your girls going to be getting the flu jab? I've read pregnant women have been advised to get it?
> 
> Me and DH were talking about this last night and I am unsure about it.
> 
> Think I will speak to my MW and see what she advises and what she can tell me about it.Click to expand...

I'm not sure either. Might call my GP or midwife to see what they suggest. Would probably wait til out of first tri...


----------



## Starry Night

I've been meaning to get my flu shot but I kept forgetting to call my gp to make an appointment or to even ask about it. December is the height of the flu season so I'm wondering if there is even any point now.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
Aquarius, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Yes, we are going to find out- I will go bananas for 9 months not knowing what it is. My gut feeling tells me its a boy, but I will be happy with either. Should we post what we think we are having on the first page and then update when we find out as a thought?

I did get the flu shot at 6.5 weeks and normally I never do, there is so much illness around here its scary - and it can be fatal for mom and baby if you get a bad round of it- so against my beliefs I did have it done for that reason, I got the preservative free one designed for preggo women.
I do have some preggo friends that didnt get it and they have been fine, illnesses here and there but nothing too bad

DM good luck with the scan tomorrow!

:hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Hi

Rebaby - So sorry to hear your terrible news :hugs: :hugs: Take care xx

Sherri - hmm I've had a few guess but the most say boy at the mo, I did read in a book they gave me at booking in with mw and that said that the genitals are just developing now so who knows :wacko: Didn't get a heart rate unfortunately, not sure if that was because it was private place :shrug: I could see it flickering away

Mrswez - :rofl: @ crying when you ran out of strawberry milk! 

DM - Good luck for your scan, can't wait for your pics :flower: Welcome to the plum week

SK - Good luck to you too :flower: Welcome to having a plum :thumbup:

BlueBear - I'm not finding out definately team yellow :yellow:

Freckles - I'm not getting flu jab, not offered it yet either.

I'm sooo tired but need to go do some housework, was asleep for 7.30pm last night then woke at 10pm and couldn't sleep until 1am! Grrr brain is so lively if I wake it's hard to switch it off! 

Good luck again to those having scans xx


----------



## MrsWez

I'm going to find out what the sex is. I'm too impatient :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Tor81 said:


> <snip>
> Less than a week to go until my scan now, I need to distract myself though otherwise I'm going to be a nervous wreck by then!! Is there anyone else who still hasn't had a scan or heard a heartbeat? For all I know it could still turn out that all my pregnancy symptoms have been in my head, and my growing belly is just because of eating crazy amounts & cutting back on the exercise!
> xx

I haven't had a scan or heard a heartbeat. I just keep telling myself that chances are in my favor that everything is fine. And if it's not, there's absolutely nothing I can do about it anyway so no need to worry. :hugs:
My 1st appointment isn't until January 3 so I have almost 3 more weeks of waiting.

And dh and I want to know the gender as soon as possible. It will be a fantastic surprise the moment we find out! :haha:


----------



## Tor81

Thanks LittleSpy, I think the same as you really, if there was something wrong I'm sure I'd know about it.

Just wondering, is anyone else seeing a consultant when they go in for their scan? The letter advised me to drink plenty of water before my appointment but it also said appointment would be 1-3 hours & include a scan... so I'm now thinking I'm going to drink loads of water & be desperate to pee all the way through & might not hold out until the scan if it could be 3 hours later!!

xx


----------



## Sherri81

We will be finding out the sex if we get there.

I have no clue as to what it is as my symptoms are muddled with this one. Greasy hair, bad skin, no too bad nausea, and hungry all the time like I was with Greg, but craving crackers and cheese, heartrate over 150, and early bump starting like with Devon. So I am very confused.

I am not able to get the flu shot which I think is a bunch of shit. I mean, I know I dont have a serious disease or anything, but I am high risk, so you would think they would do it, but no. Unless I have a chronic illness, or have children in the house under 24 months of age, I am not eligable for the flu shot. If I was in the 3rd trimester then yes.

I have been having some strange dreams lately... anyone else?? Wondering if these could be a clue as to the sex of the baby... In the first one I was at some sort of aquarium swimming around the Killer Whale pool. But it was all covered in algae, and all the Killer Whales were dying except for this one, which just happened to be a female. And the handler's were talking about how its always the females that survive. But they had to drain the tank to get things cleaned and remove the dead whales, and the next thing I know, I am wandering around the drained aquarium tanks, holding this little star shaped jelly fish thing in my hand, and I'm trying not to squish it. But I needed to find it water quickly because it was going to dry out, so I needed a cup of water to put it in. But even though there were concessions all around, no one had a cup of water, so this one guy gave me a bowl of chicken broth, and I put the jelly fish thing in that and it was ok.

And then last night I don't remember very well. There were some women with babies I think, and one of them was asking me about having a baby. And I said 'I'm not a mom,' and then I remembered I had Greg, so really, I was a mom. And then one of the ladies pointed to this really cute little girl baby and said 'well if she's not yours, because your not a mom, then who's is she?' And then the lady pointed to my chest, and I was lactating and it was leaking through my shirt. And I realized that the little girl was mine, and I was so happy, and I said 'but I was told I couldn't have any more babies.' But the baby was completely healthy, and looked like a full term size...

Now if only dreams were real life...


----------



## samzi

My 12 week scan is on the 4th jan :yipee: i got my letter today :happydance:


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri, I've been having really strange livid dreams


----------



## Starry Night

samzi said:


> My 12 week scan is on the 4th jan :yipee: i got my letter today :happydance:

That's the same day as mine! Though I'll technically be 13 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## Blue_bear

Just finished work, feel like i have been hit by a truck. Really hope i sleep better tonight!


----------



## mummySS

I managed to drag myself to work today and boy was it knackering... The worst thing about it is going on the tube, oooh the disgusting smells. It's freezing weather yet people still have BO, wtf?!! :shrug: And if it's not BO it's someone eating a bloody pastie. (i have nothing against pasties normally but boy are they stinky when you're feeling sick). :sick:
:haha:

In other news...

Dm and Sk - good luck with scans! 
Sherri - my dreams are mega odd at the moment too!
Bluebear - i really want to find out the sex but DH doesn't. Still pondering what to do about that... 
Freckles - my GP advised that the flu jab was ok, even in the first tri. However, i went against his advice and cancelled mine (i already had it booked free through work before i got my BFP). I dunno why, i guess i just thought it was unlikely that i would get the flu... touch wood!
Foxforce/bluebear - god i'm soooo knackered too, i just want to :sleep: the whole time...

Sorry if i missed anyone's news, and hope all's well. Looking forward to more scan news - some of our july group are already getting very close 2nd tri! :happydance:

xx


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Congratulations to all the ladies that have seen their LO!!!!:happydance: and good luck to all the ones that have an appointment, hope all goes well for all of you. I have my 1st OB appointment tomorrow afternoon, and I'm really feeling nervous... I haven't heard the HB, haven't had a scan either...but the lady who booked my appointment explained that a small US will be done tomorrow... so I'm really looking forward to that. It's been 10 years since my daughter was born, and I'm feeling scared... hope all goes well. Wish me luck please:flower:


----------



## mummySS

4sndsgrt said:


> Congratulations to all the ladies that have seen their LO!!!!:happydance: and good luck to all the ones that have an appointment, hope all goes well for all of you. I have my 1st OB appointment tomorrow afternoon, and I'm really feeling nervous... I haven't heard the HB, haven't had a scan either...but the lady who booked my appointment explained that a small US will be done tomorrow... so I'm really looking forward to that. It's been 10 years since my daughter was born, and I'm feeling scared... hope all goes well. Wish me luck please:flower:

Good luck honey! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsWez

I thought my MS was gone but I feel worse now than i ever did before. The good news is we heard the baby's heartbeat today at the doctor, 155 bpm and I have a tiny bump. And I have gone up an entire cup size. I need to go shopping this weekend.


----------



## Jenni4

Hello Ladies....It's been a while since i have been on....I'm so so so sorry to hear about the recent losses. My thoughts and love are with you all.. :hugs: I caught up on about twenty pages yesterday and it has just got me worried for my next appt. to see so many early losses. I have my 12 week scan on Sunday (although I will technically be only 11 weeks). It was either the week before christmas or the week after. I'm glad I moved it to the week before. 

The good news is I still feel preggo....bb's are big and sore, tummy is big...but someone, not sure who??? was mentioning that all the pics they saw of bumps were low....mine is fairly high and was with my last pregnancy too...I think that just depends on your body type. Anyway....i'm thinking of you all and wishing you all the best.. I'm not much of a writer...i'm more of a stalker...so I guess I'll be stalking you all..... :winkwink:


----------



## dan-o

Good luck for your scans today, sophie & dragonmummy xxx


----------



## dan-o

4sndsgrt said:


> Congratulations to all the ladies that have seen their LO!!!!:happydance: and good luck to all the ones that have an appointment, hope all goes well for all of you. I have my 1st OB appointment tomorrow afternoon, and I'm really feeling nervous... I haven't heard the HB, haven't had a scan either...but the lady who booked my appointment explained that a small US will be done tomorrow... so I'm really looking forward to that. It's been 10 years since my daughter was born, and I'm feeling scared... hope all goes well. Wish me luck please:flower:

Good luck for your scan too hun xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Good luck to everyone with appointments today!!


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone! I have half day today then i'm off til next year woop! :happydance:

Good luck to everyone with scans today, how exciting!

Well i've booked my flu jab for tomorrow morning. The receptionist wasn't sure what to advise so she just said to speak to the nurse in the morning. Am still in two minds about it but the news this morning advised all pregnant women to get it :shrug:


----------



## sparklexox

4sndsgrt said:


> Congratulations to all the ladies that have seen their LO!!!!:happydance: and good luck to all the ones that have an appointment, hope all goes well for all of you. I have my 1st OB appointment tomorrow afternoon, and I'm really feeling nervous... I haven't heard the HB, haven't had a scan either...but the lady who booked my appointment explained that a small US will be done tomorrow... so I'm really looking forward to that. It's been 10 years since my daughter was born, and I'm feeling scared... hope all goes well. Wish me luck please:flower:

Good luck keep us updated! :hugs:

I also have a ten year old daughter, well shes 10 on Christmas eve!!! Feels like starting again dnt you think? xxx

:hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

Good luck with all you app this morning! Am looking forward to all the updates. x

We have more snow in Aberdeen this morning crazy thought we'd seen the last of it? It soooooooooo cold!!! Ive been signed off work till next wed then am off on A/L till the 5th. My Dr isn't keen on anti sickness tablets and would rather sign me off - oweel who am I to disagree!! Am loosing weight because of the sickness, I just hope it not going to be a repeat of my pregnancy with my daughter. 


Anyhoo TTFN XX


----------



## Blue_bear

freckles09 said:


> Morning everyone! I have half day today then i'm off til next year woop! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to everyone with scans today, how exciting!
> 
> Well i've booked my flu jab for tomorrow morning. The receptionist wasn't sure what to advise so she just said to speak to the nurse in the morning. Am still in two minds about it but the news this morning advised all pregnant women to get it :shrug:

I dont know what to do about the flu jab either? I would normally decline it, but i dont wanna out beanie at risk. Im going for lunch with a midwife friend today so i think i will ask her what she thinks about it all. 

O/T - Just managed to walk the dogs and it literally only started raining as i got back on the door step :happydance: Im usually the silly fool out walk in the torrential stuff cuz i always get caught out!! Lol, yes i am crazy!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning All!

Hope everyone is well!

Scan is at 2:15pm today so just hoping that this morning speeds up so I can go and get ready!

We have some horrible rain here! and some really bad wind!

Oh well its not going to rain on my parade :haha:

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

sorry girls if i have missed anything but i got rushed to hospital wednesday morning at 1:30am with pains in my back just like how i got told when i had clots on my lungs... anyway they THINK i might have another clot a small one that is why it hurts... so i am back home but resting and taking the new meds that they gave me


----------



## Annamumof2

i have booking appointment sunday as my midwife is busy tomorrow, so sunday at 11am i will get seen then have a scan on the monday @ 9:10am


----------



## phoebe

hi ladies, got my scan booked for the 30th, was hoping b4 xmas to hopefully announce. just hoping and praying all will be well with lo. as for the flu jab, i had it done, mainly b/c i am at risk with the diabetes. but on hearing the scary stories regarding pregnant ladies i am so glad i did. i hope everyone is well. hugs xxx


----------



## freckles09

Blue_bear said:


> freckles09 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone! I have half day today then i'm off til next year woop! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to everyone with scans today, how exciting!
> 
> Well i've booked my flu jab for tomorrow morning. The receptionist wasn't sure what to advise so she just said to speak to the nurse in the morning. Am still in two minds about it but the news this morning advised all pregnant women to get it :shrug:
> 
> I dont know what to do about the flu jab either? I would normally decline it, but i dont wanna out beanie at risk. Im going for lunch with a midwife friend today so i think i will ask her what she thinks about it all.
> 
> O/T - Just managed to walk the dogs and it literally only started raining as i got back on the door step :happydance: Im usually the silly fool out walk in the torrential stuff cuz i always get caught out!! Lol, yes i am crazy!!Click to expand...

Please let me know what your midwife friend says Blue_bear. Am really undecided and researching online isn't helping as i'm reading conflicting reports... 

Anna - hope you're ok - take it easy... 

Good luck with your scan Sofie and please post pics :happydance:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Blue bear it would be great if you could let us all know what the MW has said about the jab as I know alot of women on here are still undecided.

Ladies, if you are still unsure talk to your GP or MW for advise......

I will be posting pics when I get back from seeing the in laws and my parents if all is ok.

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

Yep of course i will update later after our lunch :)

My hubby is diabetic and also my dad and they both usually decline the jab, so that leaves me even more unsure. 

I am 12 weeks today :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## CLH_X3

Can I join please? :) I think iv been added once but im under the 13th, but I had a early scan on the 23rd of nov which moved me to the 11th :) and I seen the HB :cloud9:

Im due on 11th July 2011 :happydance: ... 3 days before my mums birthday! 

Its my first and HI :)

Has anyone else used a doppler yet ? I got mine at 10+1 and Iv found the HB every time iv used it so far ... baby always seems to be in the same place

really low down, to the right about an inch/2 beside my hip bone... is that right ? 

xx


----------



## Tor81

4sndsgrt &#8211; good luck for your appointment today!

Freckles &#8211; wow, can&#8217;t believe you&#8217;ve finished work for the year, I&#8217;ve got 3 and a half working days left & then I&#8217;m not back til 4th Jan, yey!

I thought my GP would have contacted me about the flu jab if I was eligible to have it. And isn&#8217;t it a bit late now anyway, or does flu carry on into the first few months of the year? I wouldn&#8217;t mind having the jab if they&#8217;re saying its safe in 1st tri and that actually getting flu is very risky, I just kind of thought if it was important surely my GP or MW would have said something? 

Blue_bear &#8211; it will definitely be interesting to hear what your friend says so please let us know.

Sofie &#8211; good luck with your scan today, I bet this morning is dragging for you!

Anna &#8211; sorry to hear you ended up in hospital but hope you&#8217;re on the mend now.

Hi CLH & welcome &#8211; congrats on your scan. 

I&#8217;ve not used a Doppler yet, waiting until my 12 week scan (when I&#8217;ll actually only be 11 weeks) next Tues, if all goes well I think I might buy a Doppler after that&#8230; do you think they&#8217;ll be any chance of getting one before xmas if I order that day? Or does anyone know of a shop I can walk in and buy one from rather than online?

xx


----------



## Bournefree

Hi there all July mummies!

I'm due the 18th with my second baby, can you add me on?

My birthday is on the 21st - so I hope all the rumours about second babies coming sooner is true, as I'm not sure I really want the same birthday as my baby?!!! Selfish, I know - even though, is would be the best birthday present! hahaha!


----------



## Blue_bear

Welcome CLH and bournefree, im sure Sofie will add you later on when shes back from her scan :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all - just back from the scan. All perfect! Little Draglet is fine, wriggling away. Dates have been left at 12 weeks and I have my 20 week scan on Valentine's day which I think is rather lovely and appropriate. Baby even waved at Harry who was so, so excited!

So anyway - here is 12 week Draglet

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01335.jpg


https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01334.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01332.jpg



:cloud9:


----------



## sparklexox

Aww great pic dragon! xxxx


----------



## mummySS

lovely pic DM!

welcome to the new ladies xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Am so relieved. I cried like a baby on the way there as I was so sure something had happened. Self preservation I guess. Should change my ticker really....


----------



## dan-o

Congrats again hun! Whats your EDD now? x


----------



## Maid Marian

*hugs* dragonmummy, and congratulations on your beautiful little one :baby:

CLH_X3 - I love my doppler too, I've been lucky and found the hb everytime. It's so reassuring isn't it? There's no right and wrong with where baba is, it just depends where yours has made it's home, I find the hb right in the middle, tilted up slightly, on my pubic bone.


----------



## DragonMummy

@Dan - my EDD is 01/07/11. Sofie would you be able to move me forward 3 days please as I am in for the 4th at the moment, :D


----------



## freckles09

Am glad it all went well DM, lovely pics too :happydance:

Welcome to the newbies too!


----------



## sparklexox

Bournefree said:


> Hi there all July mummies!
> 
> I'm due the 18th with my second baby, can you add me on?
> 
> My birthday is on the 21st - so I hope all the rumours about second babies coming sooner is true, as I'm not sure I really want the same birthday as my baby?!!! Selfish, I know - even though, is would be the best birthday present! hahaha!

Ive just read you store, Am in tears lol:cry:

Wot a fabby experience xxx thanks for sharing it xx


----------



## Annamumof2

aww DM they look wonderful.... glad all went well


----------



## dan-o

CLH_X3 said:


> Has anyone else used a doppler yet ? I got mine at 10+1 and Iv found the HB every time iv used it so far ... baby always seems to be in the same place
> 
> really low down, to the right about an inch/2 beside my hip bone... is that right ?
> 
> xx

Yep I've been using mine since it arrived at 9+6, I love it!:cloud9: It really helps reassure me when I start feeling anxious. My baba moves up and down, sometimes right under my pubic bone, sometimes just a couple of inches below my belly button, but is usually along my midline somewhere. I think it's different for everyone :flower:

Have you measured the BPM? Mine is around the 160 mark x


----------



## Maid Marian

dan-o said:


> Have you measured the BPM? Mine is around the 160 mark x

Mine varies from about 165 - 179


----------



## Tor81

Congrats on your scan DM, fab pictures!

Lunch time... what shall I have? It's much easier when I make my sandwiches in the morning & then don't have a choice once I'm at work, as soon as I get hungry I fancy eaiting almost everything in the fridge!

xx


----------



## Starry Night

DM, I am so super happy for you! I was thinking of you all night, lol. Glad everything is OK and what lovely scan pictures!

Welcome to the newcomers!


----------



## Bournefree

sparklexox said:


> Bournefree said:
> 
> 
> Hi there all July mummies!
> I'm due the 18th with my second baby, can you add me on?
> My birthday is on the 21st - so I hope all the rumours about second babies coming sooner is true, as I'm not sure I really want the same birthday as my baby?!!! Selfish, I know - even though, is would be the best birthday present! hahaha!
> 
> Ive just read you store, Am in tears lol:cry:
> 
> Wot a fabby experience xxx thanks for sharing it xxClick to expand...

Thank you Sparkle - Did you have a spare hour! It's long isn't it! I'll make this little one's story a bit shorter!!!

Congratulations on your scan DM - your little one looks great!

Sounds like lots of you guys have got Doplers at home?? I'm really pleased you are finding them reassuring, but I have to admit, I'd be doing it all the time and worrying more if I had one!
x


----------



## CLH_X3

No i havent mesured the BPM as i got the angelsounds doppler without the heartbeat screen!
wish i got it now.. can anyone advise me of a good cheapish doopler with a screen?

I was just wondering if its normal. baby never seems to move more then a couple CM

Congrats on your scan DM, nice pictures!:flower:

Tor81 - Its my lunch as well.. Iv had pickeled onions and an orange! that is it 

xx


----------



## CLH_X3

Bournefree - Im just about to read your birth story!! Its long!! :thumbup:


----------



## dan-o

CLH_X3 said:


> No i havent mesured the BPM as i got the angelsounds doppler without the heartbeat screen!
> wish i got it now.. can anyone advise me of a good cheapish doopler with a screen?

Just measure how many beats in 15 seconds and x by 4. That's all I do, as I find the LCD display is a bit hit and miss TBH x :flower:


----------



## mummySS

bournefree - just read your birth story as well - wowsers you sound like one brave lady, i loved it! as a first timer, i dont think i've ever heard such a detailed account of birth - it's actually really helpful! 

might start stalking some others too!

xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Aww DM I am sooo pleased for you hun!

We are just getting ready to set off for our scan....Getting really nervous now!

Please wish us look my excitment has turned into dred....

Will update ASAP

:flower:


----------



## dan-o

Good luck hun! xx


----------



## Bournefree

mummySS said:


> bournefree - just read your birth story as well - wowsers you sound like one brave lady, i loved it! as a first timer, i dont think i've ever heard such a detailed account of birth - it's actually really helpful!
> 
> might start stalking some others too!
> 
> xx

I'm feeling a little embrassed actually, I also just had a read through! I had forgotten about things like, dancing about in my knickers drinking wine.. and the constipated noises I made at one point! :blush:
Still - It really was a wonderful experence, and I hope this little one will be just the same.

Reading some of the other stories on here is brilliant, I read lots, (esp any of the positive ones! - sometimes it can feel it's all *tramatic and upsetting* - but most births are normal) 

With this baby, I hope that I can use some of my experience, and not push SO hard next time! i'll just let my body do it for me. :happydance:


----------



## Bournefree

Sofiekirsten said:


> Aww DM I am sooo pleased for you hun!
> 
> We are just getting ready to set off for our scan....Getting really nervous now!
> 
> Please wish us look my excitment has turned into dred....
> 
> Will update ASAP
> 
> :flower:

Hope you have a briliant scan Sofie! Let us know how you get on? :hugs: x


----------



## Maid Marian

CLH_X3 said:


> I was just wondering if its normal. baby never seems to move more then a couple CM

I don't think it's expected that baby will move much, if at all to be honest.


----------



## Doodlepants

WooHoo!!!!! Great scan pics DM!!! Really happy for you! You can relax now!
Good Luck Sofie and others who have apps today :)
AFM- I have been baking gingerbread men today, mince pies this avo....I'm tired already though! I also have horrid cramps today courtesy of forgetting my fybogel for 2 days....
Anyway, can't wait to see your pics Sofie!
Welcome to the newbies!!
xxxx


----------



## CLH_X3

Sofiekirsten - Good luck at your scan :thumbup:

Bournefree - Just finished your story.. wow, so detailed! well done.. Id like a water birth at a hospital though.. But i duno :shrug:

Rose_W - Thanks! :flower:

dan-o - Thanks! Il do that tonight! woo :winkwink:


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahhh Bournefree- just read Bronwyn's birth story, it's really lovely :) xxxx


----------



## Tor81

Bournefree - wow, just read your birth story, AMAZING! Thanks for sharing.

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Amazing pics DM!!!

So asked my MW friend about the flu jab, and she is gonna ask around as she deasls much more with delivery rather than ante-natal care. But she did say that she was offered it when preggers and she too refused it, even though she works in a hospital. I think im still leaning towards not having it. If i hear any more from the people she asks i will be sure to let you all know. xx


----------



## Bournefree

Thank you so much ladies for your lovely comments.

If any of you are thinking about where you would like to have your baby already... here is a great website (sorry UK only) which can give you stats maternity services in your area. Everything from rates of all types of interventions, to homebirths.. and how many pools a department has, and the % of women who gave birth in them, or had to get out etc.
https://www.birthchoiceuk.com/BirthChoiceUKFrame.htm?https://www.birthchoiceuk.com/HCSurvey.html


This data was one of the things that made me opt for a homebirth.. that way I could have one on one care with at least one midwife, who I knew wasn't going to leave me. (little did I know that I'd actually end up with so many wonderful ladies at my side).. and also guarantee I'd get the water-birth I really wanted. (I found the water so comforting)

Anyways - please don't think I'm a homebirth nut, I know it's not for everyone.. but I do think that more women should consider it as an option. I for one found it brilliant to use my own bathroom, be able to have whatever food I wanted, when I wanted, and snuggle up in our bed afterwards knowing that I didn't have to go anywhere! Also my labour and birth wasn't viewed like something that required me to be in hospitalised, like some kind of illness, getting lots of medical treatment :hugs:

Opps, sorry - I'm off the soap box! lol
But do read through how your maternity services are doing!


----------



## mummySS

Bournefree said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> bournefree - just read your birth story as well - wowsers you sound like one brave lady, i loved it! as a first timer, i dont think i've ever heard such a detailed account of birth - it's actually really helpful!
> 
> might start stalking some others too!
> 
> xx
> 
> I'm feeling a little embrassed actually, I also just had a read through! I had forgotten about things like, dancing about in my knickers drinking wine.. and the constipated noises I made at one point! :blush:
> Still - It really was a wonderful experence, and I hope this little one will be just the same.
> 
> Reading some of the other stories on here is brilliant, I read lots, (esp any of the positive ones! - sometimes it can feel it's all *tramatic and upsetting* - but most births are normal)
> 
> With this baby, I hope that I can use some of my experience, and not push SO hard next time! i'll just let my body do it for me. :happydance:Click to expand...

Aww bless ya, no need to feel embarrassed, your story was beautiful - and hilarious. :flower:


----------



## Doodlepants

Urgh! Stupid hormones :cry:

I am crying.....over nothing really :dohh:

I haven't really looked into the whole swine flu thing but now I'm pregnant I've decided to google it...bad idea!
I now am scared that I'm going to get swine flu, loose my baby, my daughter and die (dramatic I know- but I warned you I was hormonal!!)
My other (dramatic) option is that I get the vaccine that I don't feel happy about as I don't know anything about it and then get some awful horrible thing in later life as a result! I also would not feel happy about Holly having it :(

Anyway, thats whats made me cry. I never cry. I feel like such a baby!!!

Any advice on the swine flu?? Anyone else not want to get the jab?
xxx

PS- Aasrie where are you? xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Bournefree said:


> Thank you so much ladies for your lovely comments.
> 
> If any of you are thinking about where you would like to have your baby already... here is a great website (sorry UK only) which can give you stats maternity services in your area. Everything from rates of all types of interventions, to homebirths.. and how many pools a department has, and the % of women who gave birth in them, or had to get out etc.
> https://www.birthchoiceuk.com/BirthChoiceUKFrame.htm?https://www.birthchoiceuk.com/HCSurvey.html
> 
> 
> This data was one of the things that made me opt for a homebirth.. that way I could have one on one care with at least one midwife, who I knew wasn't going to leave me. (little did I know that I'd actually end up with so many wonderful ladies at my side).. and also guarantee I'd get the water-birth I really wanted. (I found the water so comforting)
> 
> Anyways - please don't think I'm a homebirth nut, I know it's not for everyone.. but I do think that more women should consider it as an option. I for one found it brilliant to use my own bathroom, be able to have whatever food I wanted, when I wanted, and snuggle up in our bed afterwards knowing that I didn't have to go anywhere! Also my labour and birth wasn't viewed like something that required me to be in hospital, like some kind of illness getting lots of medical treatment :hugs:
> 
> Opps, sorry - I'm off the soap box! lol
> But do read through how your maternity services are doing!



I would love to be able to use my own bathroom!! (in labour lol!) and have my own food etc!! I'm so jealous! I had a complicated birth with Holly so I have to go to hospital :( BUT they said I may still be able to have a water birth!!!- I wanted one the 1st time but too many probs :(
Your story was lovely x


----------



## Blue_bear

Doodlepants said:


> Urgh! Stupid hormones :cry:
> 
> I am crying.....over nothing really :dohh:
> 
> I haven't really looked into the whole swine flu thing but now I'm pregnant I've decided to google it...bad idea!
> I now am scared that I'm going to get swine flu, loose my baby, my daughter and die (dramatic I know- but I warned you I was hormonal!!)
> My other (dramatic) option is that I get the vaccine that I don't feel happy about as I don't know anything about it and then get some awful horrible thing in later life as a result! I also would not feel happy about Holly having it :(
> 
> Anyway, thats whats made me cry. I never cry. I feel like such a baby!!!
> 
> Any advice on the swine flu?? Anyone else not want to get the jab?
> xxx
> 
> PS- Aasrie where are you? xxx

I havent found any evidence that makes me want to have it yet, plus the fact none of my doctors or MW have even mentioned it. 

I thought that about Aasrie yesterday, havent seen her for a few days now? xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

We are happy to announce we have a very active baby!

Wouldn't sit still for the sonographer at all lol

Here is my scan picture



Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Bournefree

Wow you must be tickled pink, it's so clear! Amazing! Thank you for sharing xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Amazing pic Sofie, im so pleased for you!! x


----------



## CLH_X3

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> We are happy to announce we have a very active baby!
> 
> Wouldn't sit still for the sonographer at all lol
> 
> Here is my scan picture
> 
> View attachment 146918
> 
> 
> Much Love
> 
> :flower:

lovely picture hun!!..

did you have to pay for your pics?


----------



## Britt11

Doodlepants said:


> Urgh! Stupid hormones :cry:
> 
> I am crying.....over nothing really :dohh:
> 
> I haven't really looked into the whole swine flu thing but now I'm pregnant I've decided to google it...bad idea!
> I now am scared that I'm going to get swine flu, loose my baby, my daughter and die (dramatic I know- but I warned you I was hormonal!!)
> My other (dramatic) option is that I get the vaccine that I don't feel happy about as I don't know anything about it and then get some awful horrible thing in later life as a result! I also would not feel happy about Holly having it :(
> 
> Anyway, thats whats made me cry. I never cry. I feel like such a baby!!!
> 
> Any advice on the swine flu?? Anyone else not want to get the jab?
> xxx
> 
> PS- Aasrie where are you? xxx

Hey hon, I felt anxious about this decision too and I am usually very anti-flu shot but I did a lot of research spoke to my doc, nurses ect...and I did get it at 6.5 weeks. It is highly recommended as your immune system is so low as a pregnant women, and yes it can be very serious if you get a bad run of it- can also cause preterm labour. So I got the non-adjuvented version (preservative free) had no side effects and DH got it too. I will not be getting the flu shot when I am not pregnant.
I do have a couple friends that didnt get it and our pregnant and they seem fine too, so its personal choice. Also the flu shot doesnt protect you from every strain out there so we just have to be extra careful :hugs:

Congrats to SK and DM for their scans!!!! :thumbup::thumbup: goregous. I am so anxious to get mine on Monday now 

:hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

Congrats Sofie!! Lovely pic, can't wait to get mine on tues! xxx


----------



## foxforce

Hi ladies 

Firstly big congrats to DM and Sofie on there super scans :dance: You must be very happy :cloud9:

Anna I hope your ok hun and not in too much pain, you rest up and take it very easy :flower:

Welcome to Bournefree and CLH :D 

Got my work do tonight so trying to muster some energy, we had quite a dump of snow this am and it's gone so cold :cold:
Going to Manchester on Sunday so hopefully we won't get much more snow until we get there fx'd!


----------



## mummySS

Lovely pic SofieK, am thrilled for you! x


----------



## DragonMummy

well due to compliations when I had Harry, this one has to be caesarian. I have no choice. But actually I am happy about that. I know loads of people are evangelical about natural birth but I tried it and H nearly died. It's just a means to an end. And frankly it will be nice to actually be awake to hear my baby's first cries this time!!


----------



## DragonMummy

beautiful pic Sof - so pleased for you!


----------



## Doodlepants

Its funny you say that DM about c-secs, we had an awful experience with Holly, who was nearly an emergency c-sec but instead they yanked her out with forceps.... she was swollen and cut on her face :(...... I'm actually thinking about asking if I can have a c-sec, if everythings fine then great, but there was comps with Holly and I never want forceps again! x


----------



## mummySS

I am so utterly terrified of childbirth and pain (and i guess i'm not the only one... kudos to those who have done it already)... I would really like to not have to give birth. But then a c-sec is not without its difficulties either...


----------



## Blue_bear

mummySS said:


> I am so utterly terrified of childbirth and pain (and i guess i'm not the only one... kudos to those who have done it already)... I would really like to not have to give birth. But then a c-sec is not without its difficulties either...

I could have written this myself!! I totally hear what your saying!!


----------



## Annamumof2

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> We are happy to announce we have a very active baby!
> 
> Wouldn't sit still for the sonographer at all lol
> 
> Here is my scan picture
> 
> View attachment 146918
> 
> 
> Much Love
> 
> :flower:

awwww that is so cute.... and looks so clear also


----------



## Annamumof2

how soon can you feel your baby move?

i mean this is my 4th pregnancy and i am so sure i can feel light movement already?


----------



## Bournefree

mummySS said:


> I am so utterly terrified of childbirth and pain (and i guess i'm not the only one... kudos to those who have done it already)... I would really like to not have to give birth. But then a c-sec is not without its difficulties either...

Yeah, I don't think you are the only one. I do hope that you feel differently about it further on in your pregnancy. As this is your first your scared of the unknown - and most fear is about the unknown really! (Hey, I didn't really have a clue, till I was in full swings of labour!)

What is harder is to have had a fright the first time around, and then come back for a second labour and not be too tainted by your first experience. So I understand that it is easier for me to say "blah, blah, homebirth is brill, trust your body etc..." as I had an easy ride with my first - but every pregnancy and birth is a very personal experience and very different from each other.. so I'm certainly not all puritanical about it!

I do wish that everyone explores all the options available to them, and research it them themselves rather than be pushed along a particular option as it is policy or something you feel your obs't or midwife have decided for you or has told you these are the options you are allowed. information is key really.. and prob why allot of us use these sites to share thoughts and ideas.

As my lovely friend would say "spread the earth with positive birth" (she might be a tree hugger!? lol) x


----------



## freckles09

Jeez i have spent all day researching this flu jab and am still undecided whether to have it in the morning :shrug: I called my MW and she said it has to be my choice and she shouldn't really advise... 

I then called NHS Direct and they said there is no evidence to show that it's harmful in any way. I asked about getting it done before 12 weeks and she said again there's no evidence to say it could be dangerous, it is being monitored in women who had the jab in the first tri and if there was any reason for concern they would advise having the jab after 12 weeks but she said at any stage is fine. She said swine flu is becoming more common again this winter and pregnant women are more likely to pick up flu and there can be more complications if pregnant... Sorry if i've rambled! 

I too am terrified of childbirth - i pass out at needles so have no idea how i will cope, i am such a wuss! I haven't thought about it much yet but it's only really about 6 months away eek!

WOW Sofie what an amazing pic, you must be chuffed! :thumbup:


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on the fab scan sophie! xx


----------



## 4sndsgrt

sparklexox said:


> 4sndsgrt said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the ladies that have seen their LO!!!!:happydance: and good luck to all the ones that have an appointment, hope all goes well for all of you. I have my 1st OB appointment tomorrow afternoon, and I'm really feeling nervous... I haven't heard the HB, haven't had a scan either...but the lady who booked my appointment explained that a small US will be done tomorrow... so I'm really looking forward to that. It's been 10 years since my daughter was born, and I'm feeling scared... hope all goes well. Wish me luck please:flower:
> 
> Good luck keep us updated! :hugs:
> 
> I also have a ten year old daughter, well shes 10 on Christmas eve!!! Feels like starting again dnt you think? xxx
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you sparkexox :flower:, and yes, that is how it feels.... starting all over again, but I am very excited, just a little nervous today... I am hoping all is well with LO:baby:... will try to share when I get back.


----------



## dan-o

Good luck hun xx


----------



## Maid Marian

Everyone who's had their 12 week scan - what actually happens at it? Is it quite a long/detailed scan? What information do you come away with?


----------



## 4sndsgrt

DragonMummy said:


> Morning all - just back from the scan. All perfect! Little Draglet is fine, wriggling away. Dates have been left at 12 weeks and I have my 20 week scan on Valentine's day which I think is rather lovely and appropriate. Baby even waved at Harry who was so, so excited!
> 
> So anyway - here is 12 week Draglet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cloud9:

awww that is amazing!! congratulations dragonmummy. No better gift for valentines day, than your LO's imgage!:happydance:


----------



## LittleSpy

Blue_bear said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Any advice on the swine flu?? Anyone else not want to get the jab?
> xxx
> 
> <snip>
> 
> I havent found any evidence that makes me want to have it yet, plus the fact none of my doctors or MW have even mentioned it.
> 
> <snip>Click to expand...

I'm also not concerned about getting the flu vaccination. I have only gotten one once in the last 10-11 years and I haven't gotten the flu. :shrug: I've only had the flu 3 times (that I can remember) in my life. The last time I was 14 or so. I had gotten the vaccination every year I got the flu. It just happened that the vaccinations those years didn't protect against the strains that made it over here.

I decide about whether or not I want a vaccination using basic risk/benefit analysis. First of all, chances are in my favor I won't even contract the flu. Second of all, I'm very healthy in general so chances are essentially miniscule that I'll have major complications from being sick with the flu. I'm not in regular contact with any children or people at higher risk. So, to me, the risk of the unknown isn't worth the benefit. For others, the risks associated with contracting the flu may be much greater.


----------



## LittleSpy

Blue_bear said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> I am so utterly terrified of childbirth and pain (and i guess i'm not the only one... kudos to those who have done it already)... I would really like to not have to give birth. But then a c-sec is not without its difficulties either...
> 
> I could have written this myself!! I totally hear what your saying!!Click to expand...

:haha: 
I'm the opposite -- terrifed of a c-section. :wacko:

I'm not so much looking forward to labor & delivery, either, but the thought of a c-section & recovery is absolutely horrific to me. I've never had surgery of any kind so I guess that's why I'm such a baby about it.


----------



## MrsWez

I ordered my Angelsounds doppler!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats to all the newly joined group members and all the awesome scans!! Mine is in 12 days.


----------



## Sherri81

Aasrie has been in the hospital for dehydration from morning sickness. I believe she is getting out today.

I had the swine flu jab last Novemember, but of course I wasnt pregnant then. But I was fine, didn't get sick or anything. My SIL also had it last year while she was in her 3rd trimester, and she was fine. Our MIL works in a Drs clinic which was why she could get us the swine flue vaccine as there was a huge shortage last year. This year, in Canada, they are recommending that anyone in the 3rd trimester, or who has a chronic illness or who has a child in the house under 24 months of age, get the flu jab. But if you're pregnant, they reccomend the needle, NOT the nasal spray. The needle contains the dead flu virus, the nasal spray has some live virus in it.

Hello and welcome to the newcomers.

DM and Sofie, lovely pics.

Ummm, I am leaving to see my OB soon, so should be getting a scan. Am nervous as I don't really feel sick very much lately. Maybe slightly nauseous every other day or so for a few hours. But that's kind of it. I am excessively hungry, off tomato sauce and meat, and my boobs hurt a bit every now and then. So those are really my only symptoms... Oh and greasy hair and bad skin. So hopefully those are enough symptoms to make the baby ok.

Kind of shitty conditions to be travelling to see my OB though. She is an hour south of me, and its -10 celsius right now, and there is ice all over the highway. So I am worried about the road conditions. And I have to get back in time for Greg's Xmas concert tonight because he has a solo. So my appointment is 2:15, but she's never on time. So I should get in just before 3, and then I'll be about 20 minutes, then I have to hustle my butt home. And the drive could take 1.5 hours if the roads are bad.... Oh this will be cutting it close.

Anyways, cross your fingers for me ladies. I lost one of my pregnancies after seeing a heartbeat, and they believe I was about 9 weeks with that one (but they couldn't tell for sure as I started bleeding at 11 weeks and things were decomposed by then so no for sure gestation age could be got). So cross your fingers that I am ok. If everything is ok today, then I have the 13 weeks hurdle to get through, and then hopefully I am on my way to a healthy baby... And then it will just be Preterm Labour I have to watch out for...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Rose_W said:


> Everyone who's had their 12 week scan - what actually happens at it? Is it quite a long/detailed scan? What information do you come away with?

Hey Rose,

They take measurements of the baby and of the fluid behind the neck and just make sure it has 4 limbs and make sure there is a heart beat.

I was in there for 15 mins and the sonographer was lovely :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Good luck sherri, drive safely hun xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Good Luck Sherri. Thanks for updating us about Aaisrie, i hope she is ok.....

AFM - Im scoffing ben and jerrys again :) Its the supermarkets fault for having it on half price!


----------



## mummySS

Blue bear & freckles - glad someone else feels the same about childbirth, i am a complete wimp and pass out from needles or blood too! :blush:

Bournefree - thanks for your wise words, they make a lot of sense :flower:

freckles, little spy & britt - thanks for the advice on flu jabs, i have really been wondering about the jab during the first tri. 

4snd - good luck for your scan! :)

Sherri - good luck for your scan too, fingers well and truly crossed for you. and thanks for the update on Aasrie, hope she's ok... I thought she'd been quiet for a while... 

Afm, I haven't thrown up in the past 24 hours... I still FEEL horribly nauseous and averse to most food, but no actual vomming. I dont want to speak too soon... but... could this be a sign that MS is finally easing??!!! 

I REALLY hope so as I have tickets for Lady Gaga tomorrow and I soooooo dont want to be running to the loos and miss half the concert... :nope:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ok so I think I have updated everything.....

I think I am going to have to sort out the first page as its getting really big now and with all the codes for colours its hard to work out what is what.

So anyway I will fill you in completely on what happened at the scan...

So Petal would not stay still at all for the measurements which caused me to giggle which caused Petal to keep moving lol!

So the sonographer asked me what I had eaten today....Well I felt abit sick before I had my scan so I had some salt and vinegar crisps and told the sonographer that I had them and she said I woke Petal up! eventually Petal relaxed and stopped squerming enough for her to measure Petal.

So they dated me at 12+2 so they have changed my EDD again! Which is now down as 28th June.....

This makes me ask the question....Do you guys mind if I still come to this thread and look after it? As I know I will probably have a July baby anyway?

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## mummySS

ooh exciting SK - so pleased all went well, so funny that s&v crisps sent petal hyper! bless... must have been lovely. 

Of COURSE you should still be on this thread! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

had a private early scan today, all fine and we have a little heart beat, measuring bang on dates.


----------



## Maid Marian

Sofiekirsten said:


> So Petal would not stay still at all for the measurements which caused me to giggle which caused Petal to keep moving lol!
> 
> So the sonographer asked me what I had eaten today....Well I felt abit sick before I had my scan so I had some salt and vinegar crisps and told the sonographer that I had them and she said I woke Petal up! eventually Petal relaxed and stopped squerming enough for her to measure Petal.

:happydance::headspin:


----------



## Blue_bear

Please stay with us Sofie!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

topazicatzbet said:


> had a private early scan today, all fine and we have a little heart beat, measuring bang on dates.

Hi Topaz,

First page has been updated for you :thumbup:

If you ladies don't mind I will carry on managing the thread although I am not officially a July Beach Bump....This thread is more active than the June one and I feel like I belong here more than the June thread

:happydance:


----------



## freckles09

mummySS - I even think i'll pass out at ante natal classes! Even talking about childbirth and anything like that makes me feel faint!! :blush:

I've decided to have the flu jab tomorrow morning... hope it's not painful and i hope i don't pass out :dohh:

Yes Sofie please stay in this thread with us :happydance:


----------



## samzi

I keep having dizzy spells the last few days, its horrible :( MW on sunday so im going to mention it to her


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks ladies!

I have a link to my blog in my signiture if anyone would like to take a look....

There is also a page called baby and bump on there if you would like to leave any comments :thumbup:

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## dan-o

topazicatzbet said:


> had a private early scan today, all fine and we have a little heart beat, measuring bang on dates.

Congratulations hun! Fantastic news! x


----------



## dan-o

I've eaten myself into a stupor tonight.. all I did was graze on nuts, pickles and had beans on toast, but now I look like I'm at least 3 months further on that I am! 

Gahhhh, so bloated....can't breathe! :rofl:


----------



## amand_a

Lovely scan pics ladies!!!

I am so undecided about birth and labour. Last week i was leaning toward another c section and now this week im back on board a natural birth. Its so confusing. I think for me if i cant have the natural birth that i want ie not being hooked up to machinery while flat on my back and not being induced. Then i would be super happy to opt for a natural birth. 

On the other hand i don't want to labour for 24 hours again only to end up under a general with an emergency c section (where my MIL got to hold DD before me:growlmad:) The recovery was awful and the late bonding and medication delayed my milk too.

I have been told that the recovery from a planned c section is supposed to be easier than an emergency one, and i guess you wouldnt be so exhausted either.:shrug:

Ok Ive rambled now but all i know is that i want to be awake to hear my babies first cries and to the get the first cuddle!


----------



## Tor81

Congrats on your scan Sofie, it's so exciting! Were you really only in there for 15 mins? My letter says to allow 1-3 hours.

Glad Aasrie is ok, poor thing must have been suffering bad, thanks for letting us know Sherri.
**
MummySS, don't speak too soon about the MS wearing off, the couple of times I thought that it was soon back with a vengeance! Hope you enjoy Lady Gaga though, I bet she's amazing in concert.

Topazicatzbet, Congrats on your scan!

Dan-o, your dinner sounds great, hope you're full in a good way and not made yourself ill.

Sherri, hope your appointment went well & that the drive wasn't too treacherous.

Sofie, you should definitely stay on this thread, you're one of the family & we'd be offended if you left us!!!

I think I'm going to brave work tomorrow, at least it's only 1 day to get through before the weekend.

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive got to work all day tomorrow too :(


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Tor81 said:


> Congrats on your scan Sofie, it's so exciting! Were you really only in there for 15 mins? My letter says to allow 1-3 hours.
> 
> Glad Aasrie is ok, poor thing must have been suffering bad, thanks for letting us know Sherri.
> **
> MummySS, don't speak too soon about the MS wearing off, the couple of times I thought that it was soon back with a vengeance! Hope you enjoy Lady Gaga though, I bet she's amazing in concert.
> 
> Topazicatzbet, Congrats on your scan!
> 
> Dan-o, your dinner sounds great, hope you're full in a good way and not made yourself ill.
> 
> Sherri, hope your appointment went well & that the drive wasn't too treacherous.
> 
> Sofie, you should definitely stay on this thread, you're one of the family & we'd be offended if you left us!!!
> 
> I think I'm going to brave work tomorrow, at least it's only 1 day to get through before the weekend.
> 
> xx

Hey Hun,

Yeah I was in for all of 15 mins!

It maybe different for different parts of the UK though so it might take longer where your going....

:flower:


----------



## Maid Marian

Ladies, I've been having a few annoying aches today in the bottom left of my stomach, kinda where I think my ovary is. I had them in the first few weeks of pregnancy too, and then had my scan and nothing was amiss, so I'm thinking just normal growing/stretching pains??


----------



## Tor81

Sofie, did your letter tell you how long appointment would be?

I beginning to wonder what they're going to do that could possibly take 3 hours!

Bluebear, hope we both have an unstressful day at work tomorrow, if I don't post tomorrow night you'll know one day has worn me out!

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey girls sorry I havent been about, crap signal - been stuck in hospital after getting flu. Vomited non-stop through Monday-Wednesday morning when mil through me in the car to gp who rushed me to hospital. I was so dehydrated I couldn't even give a urine sample. 5 bags of fluid and lots of hard work downing liquids on my part and I'm supposed to get home tomorrow! My ketones were at +4 this morning and I've got them down to 0 :) hopefully get a scan tomorrow to check Noodle is okay
Hope everyones well, sorry I can't read back but the signal take every page forever to load!!!
X


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and you guys should all go get the flu jab, trust me!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> Oh and you guys should all go get the flu jab, trust me!!!

i wouldnt touch the flu jab ever... because my mum had a bad time with it because she is asthmatic so i am not gonna even try seeing as my bodys gone though enough as it is


----------



## CLH_X3

Aaisrie - Im new, but im glad your feeling better :)

Tor81 - I have a letter for my scan, It didnt say a certain amount of time, just said my app was at 5.30 ...but Il probs be waiting a while! I always seem to av to wait at my apps! 
Did your letter say Full or empty bladder? Mine said full but iv heard someone elses say empty ? yet its the same kind of scan? :shrug:

Rose_W - I get those kind of aches all the time, by my overys.. they come and go so i guess there normal cuz as far as i know everythings ok!


dan-o - Mmmmm Pickles! I ate half a jar yesterday :blush: Yum!! Haha.. 

Has anyone put on much weight yet or loss? I dont have any form of MS so I havent loss but i havent gained either :thumbup: I dont want to put on to much otherwise il end up HUGE!! and not just the bump huge!! LOL.. :dohh:

Im in work now, so bored. Think i might eat my breakfast in a minute, Bran flakes!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

CLH_X3 said:


> Aaisrie - Im new, but im glad your feeling better :)
> 
> Tor81 - I have a letter for my scan, It didnt say a certain amount of time, just said my app was at 5.30 ...but Il probs be waiting a while! I always seem to av to wait at my apps!
> Did your letter say Full or empty bladder? Mine said full but iv heard someone elses say empty ? yet its the same kind of scan? :shrug:
> 
> Rose_W - I get those kind of aches all the time, by my overys.. they come and go so i guess there normal cuz as far as i know everythings ok!
> 
> 
> dan-o - Mmmmm Pickles! I ate half a jar yesterday :blush: Yum!! Haha..
> 
> Has anyone put on much weight yet or loss? I dont have any form of MS so I havent loss but i havent gained either :thumbup: I dont want to put on to much otherwise il end up HUGE!! and not just the bump huge!! LOL.. :dohh:
> 
> Im in work now, so bored. Think i might eat my breakfast in a minute, Bran flakes!

Oh yes pre-pregnancy I was 8st and at 10 weeks when I went for my booking appointment I weighed 8st 8lbs and now at 12 weeks I weigh 8st 10lbs

You should see my bump! Its huge!

:dohh:


----------



## CLH_X3

Sofiekirsten said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> Aaisrie - Im new, but im glad your feeling better :)
> 
> Tor81 - I have a letter for my scan, It didnt say a certain amount of time, just said my app was at 5.30 ...but Il probs be waiting a while! I always seem to av to wait at my apps!
> Did your letter say Full or empty bladder? Mine said full but iv heard someone elses say empty ? yet its the same kind of scan? :shrug:
> 
> Rose_W - I get those kind of aches all the time, by my overys.. they come and go so i guess there normal cuz as far as i know everythings ok!
> 
> 
> dan-o - Mmmmm Pickles! I ate half a jar yesterday :blush: Yum!! Haha..
> 
> Has anyone put on much weight yet or loss? I dont have any form of MS so I havent loss but i havent gained either :thumbup: I dont want to put on to much otherwise il end up HUGE!! and not just the bump huge!! LOL.. :dohh:
> 
> Im in work now, so bored. Think i might eat my breakfast in a minute, Bran flakes!
> 
> Oh yes pre-pregnancy I was 8st and at 10 weeks when I went for my booking appointment I weighed 8st 8lbs and now at 12 weeks I weigh 8st 10lbs
> 
> You should see my bump! Its huge!
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

Is this your first? This is mine and I have NO BUMP at all...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Second pregnancy but first baby....

People start showing at different times, my friend didn't start showing until she was like 7 months pregnant and she had quite a tiny frame!

:thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

I lost half a stone due to ms but is coming back on again. Ho hum...


----------



## dan-o

We have snow... on the south Devon coast!! :shock: :wohoo:

Very rare occurence here! x


----------



## dan-o

Sofiekirsten said:


> Second pregnancy but first baby....
> 
> People start showing at different times, my friend didn't start showing until she was like 7 months pregnant and she had quite a tiny frame!
> 
> :thumbup:

I'm deffo getting the start of a mini bump & I'm the same as you soph, not my first pregnancy, but it will be my first baby (all being well!)

I've not put on any weight yet, but I can't suck my belly in all any more. Even lying down in bed first thing in the morning, there is still a teeny bump! So exciting!! :yipee: No one else can see it of course! :haha:


----------



## CLH_X3

Yeah, one of my friends whos tiny never showed til 6 months

I got a feeling i wont show til feb!...were see!!

we have snow here as well, but its a pathetic coating, im in bristol


----------



## dan-o

Aaisrie said:


> Hey girls sorry I havent been about, crap signal - been stuck in hospital after getting flu. Vomited non-stop through Monday-Wednesday morning when mil through me in the car to gp who rushed me to hospital. I was so dehydrated I couldn't even give a urine sample. 5 bags of fluid and lots of hard work downing liquids on my part and I'm supposed to get home tomorrow! My ketones were at +4 this morning and I've got them down to 0 :) hopefully get a scan tomorrow to check Noodle is okay
> Hope everyones well, sorry I can't read back but the signal take every page forever to load!!!
> X

Good to see you back hun, hope you are recovering OK now xxx :hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

dan-o said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Second pregnancy but first baby....
> 
> People start showing at different times, my friend didn't start showing until she was like 7 months pregnant and she had quite a tiny frame!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I'm deffo getting the start of a mini bump & I'm the same as you soph, not my first pregnancy, but it will be my first baby (all being well!)
> 
> I've not put on any weight yet, but I can't suck my belly in all any more. Even lying down in bed first thing in the morning, there is still a teeny bump! So exciting!! :yipee: No one else can see it of course! :haha:Click to expand...

DH looked at me last night with a tight top on and said holy shit you look about 6 months pregnant!!

I was like Whhaaa?? and looked in the mirror! Its huge!


----------



## Blue_bear

I think my poor hubby is glad to have gone to work today, he cant do ro say anything right at the moment :blush: Thing is i know im doing it but i still cant help it.
Im not going to see him 'til about 11 tonight now due to the odd hours we are both working today, so hopefully its long enough that i might miss him a little bit!! :shrug: Poor guy xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Show us your bump Sof!!!


----------



## CLH_X3

yeah.. show us your bump ! :)

BlueBear - Im lucky! I dont seem to be having any mood swings!..My OH is safe ..for now ;)


----------



## DragonMummy

Will get my bump out in a bit. Might wait til later actually as I am going out. Make myself pretty for y'all! ;)


----------



## Annamumof2

ive got a tiny lil bump but because im fat before i was pregnant it wont show much...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hey Laides,

I will do a bump pic for you in a while....MS just kicked in and I was so close to being sick!!

Just eaten some chocolate shreddies hmmm yum yum :thumbup:


----------



## Blue_bear

I will show mine when i get back from work tonight as i havent time to faff uploading piccy, but hopefully you all might have shown yours by then :)


----------



## dan-o

Sofiekirsten said:


> Just eaten some chocolate shreddies hmmm yum yum :thumbup:

Mmmmmm, chocolate shreddies my fave! Might have to run the gauntlet & get some later now! x


----------



## Bournefree

Oh bummer, I don't have a bump really! Except the puppy fat pornch I have left after my first - but I know that's not baby!


----------



## mummySS

Aaisrie said:


> Hey girls sorry I havent been about, crap signal - been stuck in hospital after getting flu. Vomited non-stop through Monday-Wednesday morning when mil through me in the car to gp who rushed me to hospital. I was so dehydrated I couldn't even give a urine sample. 5 bags of fluid and lots of hard work downing liquids on my part and I'm supposed to get home tomorrow! My ketones were at +4 this morning and I've got them down to 0 :) hopefully get a scan tomorrow to check Noodle is okay
> Hope everyones well, sorry I can't read back but the signal take every page forever to load!!!
> X

Sounds horrid hun, glad you're back on the mend :hugs:


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, well i had my jab! I was very brave and didn't pass out :thumbup: It's not sore yet but she said it will be later and some people get flu like symptoms so hope i don't get them :nope:

Ohh Sofie am looking forward to seeing your bump pic! I have a little bump - is anyone else's bump more noticeable in the evenings? Mine looks a lot bigger right before i go to bed. 

Am 12 weeks tomorrow, thought i'd feel a big relief getting this far which i do but it's still all so nervewracking!

Aaisire - sounds like you've had a hard time, hope you feel better soon...


----------



## mummySS

Tor81 said:


> MummySS, don't speak too soon about the MS wearing off, the couple of times I thought that it was soon back with a vengeance! Hope you enjoy Lady Gaga though, I bet she's amazing in concert.

You're right, back with a vengeance today :cry:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

freckles09 said:


> Ohh Sofie am looking forward to seeing your bump pic! I have a little bump - is anyone else's bump more noticeable in the evenings? Mine looks a lot bigger right before i go to bed.

Mine is definatley more noticable at night I look huge at night :thumbup:


----------



## sparklexox

Morning ladies,


AM 11weeks today can't believe Ive made it this far, I know there's a long way to go before we have this much prayed for baba! 

Congrats to wonderful scans looking good!!! 

WELCOME NEWBEES!!!! AND CONGRATS XX

Well most of the schools are closed in the north east of Scotland due to the crazy amount's of snow. Am going to attempt some cleaning and wrap some prezzies, cant see it tho still being sick all day lost over half a stone!!! mw said if it get any worse hospital it is. 

Is every1 look forward to Christmas? 

xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone,

My turn for a scare now... I have stomach cramps and am being violently sick since 3am, mw won't return my calls and nhs direct have said they are concerned it may be more than a stomach bug........does anyone know what they're getting at? Please say, even if its awful, I'd rather know :(
I'm awaiting a doc to come now as I can get out of bed, I'll let you know how I get on! xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

call the epu at your local hospital hun. you generally have to leave a message but they are pretty good at getting back to you.


However I would imagine that NHS direct are more arse covering than anything else....


----------



## dan-o

I agree, Doodle, ring EPU directly, they should be able to help you better. 
Sounds horrid, hope it passes soon xx


----------



## DragonMummy

sigh.... another joyous new symptom today. My lady garden is aching.... :rofl:


----------



## Annamumof2

this is what just happend it too about 5mins and there it was
and it was all clear this morning


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle the dr told me as long as you can keep down SIPS of fluid you'll be fine, if you can't go straight to a&e I got stuck with bags and bags of fluids because I got so bad.

Thanks for the lovely msgs. I've been scanned! Ive been discharged! Just waiting on my lift now :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> sigh.... another joyous new symptom today. My lady garden is aching.... :rofl:

:haha: Lady garden lol

I have developed a craving for pot noodles!

Got DH to buy me loads last night :happydance:

Might have one for lunch :dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

Blimey I'm glad you're a bit better, aaisrie. Woo for being on your way home!


----------



## DragonMummy

SK I've been all over thosee nasty dried "pasta n sauce" things. Was eating one a day at one point - was all i could hold down!


----------



## CLH_X3

DragonMummy said:


> SK I've been all over thosee nasty dried "pasta n sauce" things. Was eating one a day at one point - was all i could hold down!


Mmmmm I would love a pasta and sauce now!! YUM! .. I might buy one on the way home, cook it let it go cold then eat it! YUM :blush:


----------



## dan-o

I really fancied one of those pasta and sauce things the other day. 
Tasted good at the time, but it was so hard to hold down afterwards.. :sick: 
baby does NOT like convenience food! :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Baby Noodle measuring bang on dates of 9 +5!!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/e2e9ab00.jpg


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> Baby Noodle measuring bang on dates of 9 +5!!
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/e2e9ab00.jpg

awww it looks so tiny but so cute... glad all went well hun


----------



## DragonMummy

Aw hello Noodle!


----------



## dan-o

Awww, so cute Aaisrie! Congrats! xx


----------



## CLH_X3

such a cute picture x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Aww likkle baby noodle! Lovely pic!

Ladies I will be posting a bump pic later tonight 

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

Aaisrie, congrats on the beautiful scan pic! Glad you're starting to feel better.

Doodle, I hope you feel better soon!

I got a little bump almost straight away at about 6 weeks but at the time it was just flub and bloat. It hasn't really gotten bigger since then but now it's gone hard so I know it's baby. I still have to be naked or in my undies to really see it so I won't be posting any pics anytime soon (sorry to disappoint, ladies).;) Now the bloat has graduated up to my belly so I'm starting to sorta look pregnant. But you can tell it's bloat because there is a little dent around the belly button area and it's squishy. Hopefully, it will start to harden into true bump in the next few weeks.


----------



## Britt11

ahh cute little noodle :hugs: thanks for posting

Doodle- I did have the stomach flu a few weeks back and it was what you are describing, it went away in 4 days. I had bad menstrual type cramps for a day and that went away and there was no blood. I am sure you will be okay but yeah maybe see a doc for piece of mind.

Freckles- congrats on getting the flu shot!! :thumbup: I think that is a great decision

Sparkle- I am so excited for Christmas especially having my little bean during the holidays. We are taking it easy, how about you?

Ladies, I have a substantial baby bump now. I mean a lot of it could be bloat still but its only my abdomen and especially upper abdomen which I have never had. I thought I was hiding my stomach quite well at my account yesterday and the lady busted me!! She didnt even dance around it, she was like omg you are expecting how cute!! I think my face went bright red as my boss doesnt even know yet but he lives in Toronto.

:hugs:


----------



## BlueViolet

Hi everyone! I would like to introduce myself and join the discussion. I'm pregnant for the first time and due July 6th. I'd love to get some advice and share stories. Other than reading books, I don't know what to expect. Every symptom seems to take me by surprise. Has anyone had hives? It's so frustrating, but hilarious at the same time. My husband had to clue what to do when I was whining like a big baby about it.


----------



## dan-o

Hi BlueViolet! Congratulations on your pregnancy & welcome! xx


----------



## Worriedk

Hi all, had my 12 week scan today and all went well! Keeping my dates the same for now. All good. Only bad thing... The pics r rubbish. It was such a be pic on screen but wouldn't print well! Ah well, at least we r both their to c it! It's wee arm was up as if it was waving. I started crying! Embarrasing!
Hope u r all well. x


----------



## butterfly25

Hi blue Violet. Congrats on the baby! This is my 3rd, my kids are 7 and 5 and so excited about the new baby. We have a great group of ladies here so ask any questions I'm sure someone will have an answer. 
I have never had the hives. So I can't help there. 

My first two pregnancies I had almost no symptoms but this time I have felt really bad. No throwing up just the feeling all day everyday. And really sore bb's.


----------



## Aaisrie

Worriedk said:


> Hi all, had my 12 week scan today and all went well! Keeping my dates the same for now. All good. Only bad thing... The pics r rubbish. It was such a be pic on screen but wouldn't print well! Ah well, at least we r both their to c it! It's wee arm was up as if it was waving. I started crying! Embarrasing!
> Hope u r all well. x

You should have called into see me when you were up lol, was hectic up there with the weather!

Thanks for the lovely comments ladies! Really pleased with the wee pic, I cried my eyes out!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Back from work and absolutly knakered. having a hot ribena to warm up, then i might even fall asleep!!
Ive had back ache all day so feels good to sit down. 

Hi to newbies, welcome!!

Congrats on good scans! xx


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on the great scan worried! x


----------



## Sherri81

Aaisrie, I don't know how your friend gets boy from that pic, lol! But if she knows what she's talking about, I may have to employ her services in a couple of weeks. But not on facebook yet, lol. Still haven't told anyone really, so its still a facebook secret. If I can get away with it, I want to just have the baby one day and be like 'Sherri Elkey-Bidder just gave birth to a healthy baby ___! surprise!'

I got to Williams Lake fine, the roads were actually pretty clear, which was nice. OB did do a quick scan. Not very good as she was using the echo machine, and since it uses slightly different frequencies, she didn't want to leave it on long. It was long enough to see baby is there, about an inch and half tall, heart is beating good, she estimates around 150. It is really weird but it is actually standing upright in my uterus right now. Like literally, feet buds on bottom of uterus, sort of in the middle. Its strange... I have never seen one do this before. It was moving and wiggling quite a bit, and because it is 'standing' it just looked like it was dancing.. then it did a "here's my hand thing," and then it just kept dancing... No picture. I was going to take one with my blackberry, but it was in my purse on the floor, and she did want to keep the probe on too long. And I don't think she could freeze images on the echo machine.

So we have pretty much figured out my situation. Not 100%, but we are closer. I have decided against the Cervico-Isthmic cerclage which would have been done in Toronto. It was a highly regarded surgeon who would have done it, Lisa Allen, but I've read through some of her studies on it, and I didn't like the results. A couple of babies died during surgery. A couple died in utero after the surgery. And then there were some that died around 24 weeks because essential blood vessels were compressed, so they had decreased blood flow to the point where it killed them. I think there were about 7 or 8 deaths altogether, in a study of 67 women. There were some that were still born at 23 weeks anyways, and they died after birth, and some were born at 25 weeks and died of infection in the NICU. So yeah, these odds don't seem too great to me, so I have decided against it.

So instead I will be having a Sharokur cerclage placed by a Dr Blair Butler, who is on the baord of directors for the University of BC. My OB thinks highly of him, and she's trained with him, and she said he's hot... so yeah, we will go with him. And as for medication to prevent labour, it is not done in Canada, but my OB has decided to buck the trend IF I commit to staying in hospital for the entire course of treatment, which could run 22-32 weeks... So that doesn't sound like much fund :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri she's just one of these people who never gets it wrong from I was 6w with saraya she said girl when everyone else was guessing boy. Even the mw were saying by all the Old wives tales I was having a boy and she was adamant! She just seems to know!!


----------



## Worriedk

Aaisrie thanks. Didn't realize u were sick, just read all last lot of pages. Hope ur better! Where did u have scan today? I was in the maternity part and it was manic! So so busy! What time was it at? Prob passed u! Lol. Hope ur keeping better and resting.
Welcome to all the new people who have joined over last few days! Hope u r all keeping well!
Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Worriedk

Anyone else working all weekend?? I soooooo need motivation! 2 long days ahead of me! 7.45am to 9pm! Agh! Sorry for rant! Any tips of survival much appreciated! lol. x


----------



## Tor81

Managed the whole day at work, wasn't too bad actually. DH wants to get to the shops for when they open tomorrow (typical man leaving Xmas shopping til weekend before!), think I'll decide it the morning whether I can be bothered to get up & go with him. We've got his work Xmas party tomorrow night in London so need to pack & leave home by 1pm.

Hi Aasrie, good to hear from you & glad you're on the mend. And good to see noodle is doing well.

CLH, I guess my appointment might be longer because I'm seeing the consultant, letter says to drink plenty before so I need to get the balance right between drinking enough & not needing the toilet while meeting with the doctor!!

When my MW weighed me last week I'd put on 3kg since the last time I'd weighed myself, that sounds like quite a lot.

Freckles, Congrats on 12 weeks, yey!

MummySS, sorry the MS is back, I shouldn't have said anything.

Doodle, I really hope everythings ok, keep us updated.

Sofie, I hear you with the pot noodle craving, and I'm not usually a fan. DH has bought me some lovely beef flavoured ones from the Chinese supermarket.

Hi Blueviolet & welcome!

Worriedk, Congrats on your scan, so cute that baby had arm in air, *almost like waving "hi"

Looking forward to seeing some bump pics, I'll do the same when I have something worth seeing!

xx


----------



## Tor81

Worriedk said:


> Anyone else working all weekend?? I soooooo need motivation! 2 long days ahead of me! 7.45am to 9pm! Agh! Sorry for rant! Any tips of survival much appreciated! lol. x

Thats a long shift, sounds tough, don't know how you do it.

Would love to give you survival tips but I think the longest I've worked is about 12 hours, and that's just sat at a desk.

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm working on Sunday, Worried. Does that count? :haha:


----------



## Bournefree

SNOW IN BOURNEMOUTH!!!

omg, I didn't think we'd really see it!.. but I haven't been able to sleep since about 5am and it's belting it down! How exciting!

I know lots of you girls are prob snow blind by now, but it's such a rareity here! Only yesterday I was talking to some nice guy from a call centre (up north) and he was moaning about the snow, and I was saying, oh, no we don't have any!


----------



## Blue_bear

Worriedk said:


> Anyone else working all weekend?? I soooooo need motivation! 2 long days ahead of me! 7.45am to 9pm! Agh! Sorry for rant! Any tips of survival much appreciated! lol. x

Im not working anywhere near that long but i am working tonight and tomorrow. That will be more than enough for me! 6 hour shifts are killing me at the mo so i dont envy you at all. Im a waitress so on my feet the whole time, and its so busy at the mo because of xmas. My legs ached so bad last night when i got in bed. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend whatever you are doing, we have snow here :( i hate it!! 

Thinking of you doodles, fingers crossed all is ok for you xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Blue I can empathise, I was a barmaid when I was preg with Harry. Nearly killed me! That was before the smoking ban came in too! I work in a police call centre now which is better for my tiredness but not so good for hormones when you get a horrible call...


----------



## Maid Marian

Bournefree - hehe we've had 2 foot of snow up here in Scotland, and I'm still not even slightly fed up of it - eternal child when it comes to snow, that's me!


----------



## dan-o

OMG I have just been properly sick!! 
I ate a blueberry onken yoghurt & within 10 minutes it was back out again, along with everything else... at high velocity! :haha:

I was quite chuffed, as this is my first ever unprovoked puking incident, in all 3 pregnancies I've had to date!! x

:sick::sick::sick:


----------



## DragonMummy

Your pregnancy sounds like mine with Harry dan. I was rarely sick but dairy really set me off. Yogurt or milk. Must be a boy. ;)


----------



## amy_1234

Hi ladies can I join you all please I am due the 16th xxx


----------



## Maid Marian

12 weeks today :headspin: and we just had a go with the doppler ... found the heartbeat nice and strong, and there kept being loud bangs too ... would this be baby kicking/punching?


----------



## Blue_bear

Welcome Amy! Congrats. Im sure Sof will add you to the front page when she gets a sec.

So i just braved the snow and walked to the tesco express. Then i thought sod it as i had shoes and coat on i might as well take the dogs out. It doesnt show any signs of stopping so may as well get on with it! Its proper hammering down snow, but the doggies love it, so its funny. Back now though and freezing!!


----------



## dan-o

Rose_W said:


> 12 weeks today :headspin: and we just had a go with the doppler ... found the heartbeat nice and strong, and there kept being loud bangs too ... would this be baby kicking/punching?

I've noticed mine doing the same, I reckon it might well be tiny kicks! :happydance:


----------



## Jenni4

Just thought i'd pop in and say hi... scan tomorrow in the am... finger's crossed!! Gotta go!! i'm late!!!


----------



## samzi

Ive got my booking in appointment with the mw tomorrow. I hope shes local and can get to the hospital otherwise it may be cancelled i guess. The weather is really bad here, snow really deep and heavy with no signs of it stopping anytime soon


----------



## Blue_bear

The snow is so bad now! I dont think ive ever seen it so bad around here. Hubby is stuck on his way back from work :(

This better all be gone so i can get to my scan on monday, nothing is stopping me....i will walk if i have to!!


----------



## Babyfever02

Hi ladies! Can I join you! I am due July 21st. :)


----------



## DragonMummy

am supposed to be working tomorrow at 0800.... not happening!!! My car is completely covered. They might send a copper out in a 4x4 to pick me up though if theyre really short. we'll see....


----------



## Blue_bear

its very quiet in here today, hope everyone is ok.
im just about to walk to work!!


----------



## DragonMummy

you'll be in for a quiet night, BB. Nobody will be able to get to you! Am the opposite at work - when it snows everyone thinks that the police can help them. Er.... we're all stuck too!!! Or phoning up to report that kids are throwing snowballs. REALLY?


----------



## Blue_bear

I did actually think about phoning to see if they even need me to go in tbh, but i could do with the money and am only doing a few hours so i shall plod on. I hate it when its quiet, its so boring! We had loads of xmas parties booked so will be interesting to see if any of them brave it.
Will catch up with you all later on, or even in the morning x


----------



## BlueViolet

Hope your weather clears. Snow is beautiful until there is too much of it. Have a great weekend! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

i turned up to mine last night! the restaurant was full of huge party tables, each with a small handful of people scattered round it......


----------



## Annamumof2

i have midwife tomorrow and looks like i might not be able to go due to the weather being so bad here, but we will see about that... i am gonna try anything to get to that appointment and then the one on monday to have a scan...


----------



## DragonMummy

ring up first as she might not have been able to get in herself. No point you killing yourself to get there if she couldn't! Mine is coming to me on monday. hope she makes it as my supervisor is getting shirty that I still haven't produced a mat b1 form :blush:


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> ring up first as she might not have been able to get in herself. No point you killing yourself to get there if she couldn't! Mine is coming to me on monday. hope she makes it as my supervisor is getting shirty that I still haven't produced a mat b1 form :blush:

will see what i can do they have my numbers if they cant get anywhere anyway... but then i thought if midwifes that have to be there for people in labour can get there why cant mine for my appointment lol


----------



## Tor81

Worriedk, hope you haven't worked too hard today, must be tough to get home to sleep then get up and do it all again.

Hi Amy & Babyfever, welcome!

DragonMummy, does being off dairy indicate boy? I'm getting more & more convinced I've got a little lad on the way. :)

Rose, Congrats on 12 weeks! So cool you heard HB to celebrate.

Hi Jenni, good luck for your scan tomorrow, make sure you update us.

bluebear, DH & I were also talking earlier about how the snow will affect our scan on Tues, we've said we'll walk if we have to, but my worry is whether the consultant & hospital staff will be there!

We haven't made it down to London today for DH's Xmas party, instead we had a shopping centre almost to ourselves, must have really hurt trade for it to be so quiet the Sat before Xmas. And then we went to the park & made snow angels! McDonalds for dinner & now wrapped up warm watching strictly final, what a fab day!!

xx


----------



## mummySS

hi ladies, haven't managed to come on today, i've had a really horrible day, i literally cannot keep anything down, haven't eaten much and been puking loads... I would say my sickness has been bad up til this point but today has really been a new low. The terrible cough doesn't help as every time i cough it makes me feel more sick. 

sorry to drag everyone's mood down, i just feel so utterly CRAP and helpless. i'm minded to call the doc in the morning and get them to put me on some anti sickness meds. 

arrgghhh i just want this sickness to be OVER, i am soooo fed up, it's been 5 weeks already. :cry:

so sorry i haven't managed to read through the last few pages, promise i will catch up soon. 

ps Lady gaga was fabulous but i shouldn't really have gone. THink that's part of the reason i feel so bad today.


----------



## Tor81

mummySS said:


> hi ladies, haven't managed to come on today, i've had a really horrible day, i literally cannot keep anything down, haven't eaten much and been puking loads... I would say my sickness has been bad up til this point but today has really been a new low. The terrible cough doesn't help as every time i cough it makes me feel more sick.
> 
> sorry to drag everyone's mood down, i just feel so utterly CRAP and helpless. i'm minded to call the doc in the morning and get them to put me on some anti sickness meds.
> 
> arrgghhh i just want this sickness to be OVER, i am soooo fed up, it's been 5 weeks already. :cry:
> 
> so sorry i haven't managed to read through the last few pages, promise i will catch up soon.
> 
> ps Lady gaga was fabulous but i shouldn't really have gone. THink that's part of the reason i feel so bad today.

Sorry to hear you're feeling so rough Hun, I hope it eases for you soon.

But glad you enjoyed Lady Gaga, I bet she amazing to watch live, did she put on a good show?

xx


----------



## mummySS

Thanks Tor, i know there's nothing anyone can do but the sympathy helps :)

Yes Gaga was fab. She is soooo strange, in a good way. Some whacky outfits and she said some really odd stuff (e.g. "i hear men in london have big d**ks, i want you to get them out!"... wtf, lol). But she sings everything live and put on a wicked show. 

xx


----------



## amy_1234

Hi ladies just thought i would share my first scan picture with you all, xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Mummy my MS was terrible and it's starting to get better now so hopefully not long... Tor I have no idea but I couldn't touch milk and yogurt with H, they were the only reason I was ever sick.


----------



## Starry Night

amy, what a sweet picture! I love his/her little head. So cute!

And I think my bump is finally growing. I know it's still only bloat and moving organs at this point but my belly is starting to look huge and round. For the past few days my stomach has been killing me and feels like a balloon that is being blown to the point of popping. It's still at the "she looks fat" stage but I feel like it's beginning.


----------



## Maid Marian

Had a go with the doppler this morning, and heartbeat was 160-169, where normally it is 173-180 - is this cos I'd just woken up? Is it alright?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Rose_W said:


> Had a go with the doppler this morning, and heartbeat was 160-169, where normally it is 173-180 - is this cos I'd just woken up? Is it alright?

its fine hun, you ll find it gradually slows down through out the pregnancy.


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Ladies! Had my 12 week nuchal scan today....even though i'm just 11 weeks...and everything is great! We think....it will take about 2 weeks for the blood work to come back but she said everything was looking great so far. I was a bit worried before I saw the dr, her midwife took me in to check the baby with doppler and she couldn't find the heartbeat. :wacko: But the with scan she found healthy baby jumping around right away....glad I don't have a doppler...that totally freaked me out!! 

The baby was measuring 11+5, but I'm sure of my date and sticking to 10+6. I guess we'll just see at the next scan. anyway....very jealous of the snow. doesn't feel like christmas here at all!


----------



## phoebe

thats great news jenni, so pleased for u lovely xxx:hugs: got my nuchal scan on the 30th, so not long to go now lol xxx


----------



## Worriedk

Hi everyone,
Hope u r all doing well. My long stretch is over! Yeah! To make it worse I didn't get home on sat night; got snowed in work,.lol. Couldn't get my car moving! Then I sat up chatting half the night to a colleague! Agh, so tired now but dh just treated me to lunch. Yum yum. Hope u r all good. xo


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, jenni, on the scan going well. I remember my SiL couldn't hear a heartbeat with my nephew until about 15 weeks because the placenta was attached in the front and blocked the sound. She also couldn't feel him move until later for the same reason.

Hey ladies, for those of you already at or are past the 11/12 week mark did you get alot of stomach pains? I feel like it's being pushed from down below and it's rather painful. Sometimes it's the pain that makes me feel nauseous (ms is finally starting to go down). Also, the pubic area is quite sore too and I'm feeling heavy down there. I'm rather panicky as I'm entering the time period I lost my last baby.


----------



## Blue_bear

Starry i have had low down pains today, which kinda had me worrying. I was standing at work, all i wanted to do was sit down and rest. Thankfully i finished early because it was dead. 
Ive got my scan tomorrow, so praying everything is ok. Its gone off now, and moved to back ache, but just feels like normal back ache to me rather than anything sinister. Hopefully. I have managed to convince myself that at thsi atge it must be everything growing as my tummy is definatly emerging.
Just want tomorrow to come quickly, gonna have to leave nice and early now because of the snow. 

Hope evryone has had a nice weekend xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey Starry,

I read that stomach cramps are normal. I've been having them on and off for a while. Sometimes mine are hunger pains (every couple of hours, which is nuts). Right now the uterus is getting bigger and shifting and that might be the cause of some of the cramps. The uterus was the size of a pear prior to pregnancy and started lower in the pelvis area and sometime between 11-12 weeks it's getting big enough to raise up above the pelvic bone. That should make the bladder receive less pressure, so perhaps I might be able to go a night without waking up to pee. Hope you feel better soon! :)


----------



## samzi

Very impressed that the MW managed to get blood from me today. Veins must have gotten better since last time i was preggo :haha:


----------



## Doodlepants

I'm alive!!!!!
Dramatic Moi? Never!!!
Well, as you all know, I was really really sick with cramps, which then was accompanied by prickly skin and achey bones :( poor me! lol!
Anyway, Martyn rung the docs 9 times and they wouldn't come out, MW had 4 msges and endless calls, she eventually rung back that evening to which she recieved an earful on how crap she and the docs surgery are from Martyn.....
Anyway, Martyn started being sick in the avo and by 4 I'd called my mum to come and get Holly so that we could be ill in bed and recover.
The next morning we felt a little better, thankfully Holly's fine and I feel much better! Phew!

Anyway, quick question, well 2....
For 12 hrs I couldn't keep down any fluid.....will that baby be ok?
And, through the night I couldn't get my temp down, I don't think it went much above 39 c- will the baby be ok? I am now worrying like crazy, hopefully over nothing?!


HUGE thanks to everyone for the advice and kind words and massive congrats on all the great scan results!!!!! 

Hope you all had a great weekend in the snow! and congrats and welcome to the newbies!!
xxxx


----------



## Sherri81

Starry, its probably just streching pains from growing. Baby is kind of doing a growth spurt right about now.

So I've been having a shitty weekend so far. Found out my brother, who hasn't even talked to me since my daughter died in August, was down for a visit this week, and everyone kept it secret from me. The whole thing is he tried calling us once while we were at the funeral home doing the final viewing before they put her in the casket for good to be buried. Then we had to go home and meet the pastor etc... So when I saw he called, with no message, the last thing I was going to do was call him back. I had other things to do! And that was that, he never called again, and I didn't feel like I should have to chase him, so I never called him. So then he got mad and said to my parent's that he'd done all he needed to do. And he was mad at me because I hadn't called him. And my parents told him to send me flowers or a card, and he wouldn't because he 'doesn't do that kind of things.' So that was that. And then a few weeks back me and his girlfriend got into it on facebook about her parking in pregnant women spots when she isn't pregnant and doesn't have kids. So then he deleted me off facebook. Anyways, he's from Edmonton, 12 hours drive from us and he only comes out once, maybe 2x a year. Well, I guess he was here on Monday, and no one said a damn thing to me. My dad told him to call me and he didn't, and my mom told him to come visit me, which he didn't. But no one said anything to me until my dad slipped on Friday and mentioned it. And it turns out he was staying 1 hour north with my other brother and the wife who just had a baby a week ago, and he bought them a shit ton of new clothes for the baby. So I don't get flowers, but he can go buy little baby girl clothes!! F**k him!

And he left a gift for Greg, but now I don't know now whether or not we should let Greg have it or not. On one hand I don't think its fair of Justin to pick and choose who he talks to in my family, but then I feel like a b**ch for keeping it from Greg because it is his gift.... I don't know what to do...

And then we had Ian's Xmas party last night. Same place and same party as last year. But far worse this year. If they get a party, then they don't get a bonus, which we really could have used this year. Anyways, so I get there, and the big draw for people is the open bar. Well, I can't drink, so I guess I'm screwed. So I get flat pop and thats it, besides water. Yeah! Appys.... hmmm, cheese of questionable origin, and cold cuts. Well, Canadian guidelines are no deli meats unless they are thoroughly heated through, which obviosuly these aren't... so no appys for me. And since I am lactose intolerant and didn't know what these cheeses were, no cheese either. You would have thought there would have been some stupid crackers, but no!

So dinner is supposed to start at 6, but everyone, except me, is drinking too much, so no dinner til 6:30. I am fricking starving now.... Well, lets see.... dinner rolls. I get one of those, but dry, as all they have is butter for them, no margerine. Next up, salads. Greek, a no no because of the non pasteurized feta cheese, pasta salad, a no no in case of raw egg in the mayo, and ceasar salad, a no no in case the parmesan isn't pasteruized. So no salads for me! Its got to get better right??

Next up... breaded chicken breast... so I take one. Then, mashed potatoes, which I can see are done with copious amounts of milk and butter, so no unless I want diarhea. So then there are some carrots. Yeah! Then really greasy, bloody rare, prime rib covered in an inch or more of white chunky fat... How many of you ladies would like some of that? Yeah, I didn't either. So then we are at the end of the buffet and there are some burnt yorkshire puddings, which have milk, but damn it, all I have is a bun, some carrots and a piece of chicken!! So I take the yorkshire.

I am done in 3 minutes. Everyone else is still eating and saying they are sooo full. My tummy is rumbling because I am so hungry since I didn't eat most of the chicken as it was stone cold, I didn't know how long it had been sitting out, and I was worried about food poisoning. So bun, carrots and yorkshire for dinner.... Mmmm, satisfaction. :roll:

So then they do the gift exchange. Eveyone bought a gift between 15-20 bucks, wrapped it up, and put it under the tree. Your name gets called, you get a gift, if you don't like it you can steal from someone else who has chosen, but you can only steal once, and right after you opened yours...

Well, I bought a 25 dollar liquor store gift certificate and a liquor store bear where the twin is donated to a sick kid. So 40 bucks there. And the other was a metal travel mug, Thermos brand, non breakable, with a can of Tim Hortons coffee. 25 bucks there. So 65 bucks altogether...

I get a gift bag with oven mitts and tea towels. I trade it for some secret gift which turns out to be a bottle of Crown Royal. Well, someone else trades with me, and guess what I get stuck with.... An S&M sex bag. A box of condoms, a dog choke collar, lube, and candles.... Really?? What does Ian get.... a bag of scratch and wins... So guess what... no one traded with us, and after spending 65 bucks, this is what we get stuck with.

Well, I left the S&M bag there. I mean... WTF? I have no need for this, its a stupid gift. And Ian won 1 dollar on the scratch tickets. 65 bucks wasted for 1 dollar in return.

Pretty sure we won't be participating next year. What were some of the other gifts going around?? Mens work socks, tape measure, men's gloves, more men's socks, and a few boxes of chocolates which maybe cost 3 bucks a piece. What happened to the 15-20 dollar limit??

And what about the bosses?? Did they get their employees anything? Nope, not even a card.

I came home at 9:30PM and started scarfing down crackers and cheese because I was so bloody hungry...

What a waste of time and money.

Not a happy preggo person today.


----------



## Starry Night

Sherri, I'm so sorry you had such a rotten weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Tor81

Amy, that's a lovely scan picture, how old is baby there?

Jenni, congrats on your scan, did you get a pic?

Starry, I'm getting similar feelings to you, and I think we're on the same dates. I'm sure its nothing to sorry about, I'm trying to stay positive & believe that all these feelings are there for a good reason.

Doodle, glad you're feeling better now, I think if you're feeling ok now then baby should be fine, 12 hours isn't that long without fluid, what did MW say?

Sherri, sorry you've had a cr*p weekend, you need to do something to cheer you up... how about a chick flick & a box of chocolates?

AFM, we decided not to drive down to Bristol for the family meal today, we checked the traffic cams & the M5 was down to less than 2 lanes for a big stretch, and even if we allowed twice as long as usual to get there we would still worry about getting back later because yesterday there were 20 mile queues around Worcester. Felt a bit bad because my grandparents make such a big effort to organise it each year, but my Uncle decided not to drive over Ipswich because of the weather, and the other important people there we'll be seeing next week for xmas.

2 days til my scan, and only 2.5 days left at work - woohoo, Christmas is getting closer!

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh Sherri that sounds awful! I hate doing secret santas for that exact reason, it can be very unfair. Hope your week gets better for you xx


----------



## Sherri81

Glad I'm not the only one who thought that was a crap gift exchange!! Lol. Yes, we will definately be refraining from this in the future. Oh, and I didn't eat chocolates or do a chick flick because EVERYONE is home today, but once they are all in bed, then I am breaking out the GOOD Roger's chocolates that I have been hiding from them. And I will be reading a good book. Hell I deserve it.


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Tor81.... Yes, I got a pic...i think it's a pretty nice one. I need to find a camera so that I can upload it here... i'll see if hubby can help me tonight.


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone. Haven't had time to catch up yet but hope everyone is ok?

Good luck to the other girls getting their scans today. Have mine at 2:40pm - am nervous! Hubby has gone into work this morning so am really hoping it doesn't snow anymore as he has to get the train back from London :wacko:

Fingers crossed everything is ok and we see our baby :thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle youll be fine :) the dr said to me the baby draws from you not your intake so I wouldn't worry too much as long as you're getting fluids now 

Sherri that's awful, the whole thing is horrific :( I hope you have a fantastic week this week to make up for it


----------



## DragonMummy

@Sherri - I'm English - that beef sounds perfect to me :rofl:

Sorry your bro is being such a tool. I can fully empathise as I fell out with my mother nearly 3 years ago before my wedding. I don't speak to anyone on that side of my family now. 


Just waiting for MW to arrive.... Appointment was for 10am. It's now 11:09.... Suspect she's going to be late :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bear

Im back from my scan and all is well! Was an absolute nightmare getting there and back mind. Will post piccy later when ive got more time.

Good luck to everyone else with scans today! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh so pleased for you blue bear!


----------



## Maid Marian

Anyone else having terrible constipation? Fybogel is working wonders for me :kiss:

Here's a funny little video of how it works: https://www.constipationadvice.co.uk/understanding_constipation/how_fybogel_hifibre_works.php :haha:


----------



## mummySS

Morning everyone! Well gotta keep my time limited on BnB today as i've got a splitting headache and it's hurting to look at the screen for too long (plus cough, cold and the usual MS. nice). Anyone checked with their doc whether it's ok to take paracetamol, i am seriously tempted? 

Firstly welcome to the newcomers, Baby fever and Amy! Congrats to you both. Lovely scan pic amy. 

Anna - did you manage to see the midwife today? hope so!

Tor - sorry to hear all your plans are being cancelled, it sucks! Hope you manage to see the MW today. 

Jenni - huge congrats on the scan! that's such a nice feeling to know that everything's ok :happydance:

Starry - i'm starting to get weird crampy pains in my stomach too, they are not really strong but just a little uncomfortable. I have read in various preggo books that this is just the uterus stretching. I'm trying not to worry about it... :hugs:

Freckles - good luck with your scan today, FX for you!

Doodle - omg, sounds like you've had a horrific time of it! I wouldn't worry too much about LO, as long as you're managing to keep some fluids down now you should be ok. 

Sherri - the Xmas do sounds horrific! i can't believe they have a choice between that or an xmas bonus. I know which i'd choose! sorry to hear your weekend was lousy... :hugs:

Blue bear - so pleased your scan went well! yay!


----------



## Blue_bear

Plain paracetamol is fine hun, i had to give in and take some for my back ache xx


----------



## samzi

feeling totally shit today. rotten cold that randomly started yesterday and a horrible cough today. blah :(


----------



## Worriedk

Mummyss, paracetamol is fine to take! I had to last week and it's fine! Just don't take anything else like brufen. Hope u feel better soon.x


----------



## mummySS

thanks blue & worriedk - do you know whether you need to limit the amount you take? e.g. should you limit to only once a day?


----------



## CLH_X3

MummySS - As the others have said plain paracetamol is fine, I took one today as I had a splitting headache! 

Hope everyone is ok! Its snowing here..Yay


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks everyone for the reassuring words. Yesterday, dh commented on how big my bump was and it really has grown over the past few days. All that pain and cramps were for a reason, it seems. There is still alot of bloat in the stomach region but I think I'm starting to pop a bit below the belly button. Getting harder to do up my pants. And I think my MS is finally disappearing. It's been getting less and less everyday for the past week or so.


----------



## Annamumof2

sorry if i havent posted girls we have had bad snow here and its been so damn cold but i will try to post up my scan pics if the net will let me


----------



## sparklexox

Hey girlys,

Just a quick hiya!! hope every1 is doing well. x

Midwife is still speaking about admitting me to get some fluids, Ive got anti-sickness tablets, I really didn't want to take them but I think now I don't have a option. Ive taking 1 and have only been sick 3times which is good news! I will keep u guys updated cross your fingers they take affect and I stop being sick.

Much love xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

here is the scan pic that i had took today, i couldnt have the NT scan because it just wouldnt lay in the right position so i just had my dating scan


----------



## mummySS

Annamumof2 said:


> here is the scan pic that i had took today, i couldnt have the NT scan because it just wouldnt lay in the right position so i just had my dating scan
> 
> View attachment 148053

woop woop cute pic! what position is lil bean here? looks like he's facing the camera? (not that i'm any expert on reading these things lol)


----------



## mummySS

sparklexox said:


> Hey girlys,
> 
> Just a quick hiya!! hope every1 is doing well. x
> 
> Midwife is still speaking about admitting me to get some fluids, Ive got anti-sickness tablets, I really didn't want to take them but I think now I don't have a option. Ive taking 1 and have only been sick 3times which is good news! I will keep u guys updated cross your fingers they take affect and I stop being sick.
> 
> Much love xxx

wow sounds tough hun, i really hope the meds work for you. FX. What happened to your sickness did it suddenly get worse or has it always been like this? :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

I saw a little brown last night (very small amount -- miniscule). I'm nearly 100% it's from :sex: a few days ago so I'm trying really really hard (and failing) not to get too anxious about it. :nope:

No signs of any more this morning and I haven't had any cramping or back pain or anything. My nausea & sore boobs are still raging on so I really have no logical reason to be upset. (can you tell I'm talking myself down? :haha:)
Right after dh and I dtd on Thursday, I noticed a tiny amount of pink/red. Obviously from dtd. So, it makes perfect sense that a few days later I'd see a little brown. Perfect sense. I really have to calm down about it or it's going to be a loooonnnnngggg 2 weeks until my OB appointment. If I notice more blood or I start cramping, I'll go sooner but I'd really like to keep it as scheduled.

Sorry to be a downer.


----------



## Annamumof2

mummySS said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> here is the scan pic that i had took today, i couldnt have the NT scan because it just wouldnt lay in the right position so i just had my dating scan
> 
> View attachment 148053
> 
> 
> woop woop cute pic! what position is lil bean here? looks like he's facing the camera? (not that i'm any expert on reading these things lol)Click to expand...

yeah was facing the camera... and i needed it the other way i tried to make it move and even the person doing the scan but the lil bugger is stubborn even before its born


----------



## sparklexox

mummySS said:


> sparklexox said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlys,
> 
> Just a quick hiya!! hope every1 is doing well. x
> 
> Midwife is still speaking about admitting me to get some fluids, Ive got anti-sickness tablets, I really didn't want to take them but I think now I don't have a option. Ive taking 1 and have only been sick 3times which is good news! I will keep u guys updated cross your fingers they take affect and I stop being sick.
> 
> Much love xxx
> 
> wow sounds tough hun, i really hope the meds work for you. FX. What happened to your sickness did it suddenly get worse or has it always been like this? :hugs:[/QU
> 
> Hi, It is very tiring, thanks am sure they will! Ive felt kinda sick from the word go but this past 3weeks have been getting worse by the. :hugs:
> 
> IT WILL ALL BE WORTH IT HEHE XXXClick to expand...


----------



## sparklexox

Annamumof2 said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> here is the scan pic that i had took today, i couldnt have the NT scan because it just wouldnt lay in the right position so i just had my dating scan
> 
> View attachment 148053
> 
> 
> woop woop cute pic! what position is lil bean here? looks like he's facing the camera? (not that i'm any expert on reading these things lol)Click to expand...
> 
> yeah was facing the camera... and i needed it the other way i tried to make it move and even the person doing the scan but the lil bugger is stubborn even before its bornClick to expand...

GREAT PICS XX:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Hi Girls,
Starry- I think the aches and pains are normal from everything stretching, but I understand your worry from your past experience- second tri will be here before you know it :hugs:

Sparkle- sorry you are having such a hard time hon, my friend is 10.5 weeks and suffering awful ms and did get admitted for the afternoon in the hospital to replenish fluids. The strange thing is she never had this with her first 2. I feel very lucky that it skipped over me. Hoping you feel better soon :hugs:

Well ladies its scan day today in about 5 hours :happydance::happydance:
I am getting the Nuchal scan and I got the blood work for it about 2 weeks ago, I pray my little bean is healthy and all is well.

will update you when I am back

:hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

Britt11 said:


> Hi Girls,
> Starry- I think the aches and pains are normal from everything stretching, but I understand your worry from your past experience- second tri will be here before you know it :hugs:
> 
> Sparkle- sorry you are having such a hard time hon, my friend is 10.5 weeks and suffering awful ms and did get admitted for the afternoon in the hospital to replenish fluids. The strange thing is she never had this with her first 2. I feel very lucky that it skipped over me. Hoping you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Well ladies its scan day today in about 5 hours :happydance::happydance:
> I am getting the Nuchal scan and I got the blood work for it about 2 weeks ago, I pray my little bean is healthy and all is well.
> 
> will update you when I am back
> 
> Hi Britt, Long time no speak. How ru? I will be fine,just keep thinking this must mean everything ok in there...
> 
> looking forward to seeing your pic xx exciting xx
> :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

exactly Sparkle, you know that little bean is in there and growing.
thanks for asking, at times I am like is there really a baby in there because I feel fine? but then I look at my baby bump and know it has to be okay. Have you had any dizzyness? I woke up to use the washroom night before last and I almost fell, was so incredibly dizzy was a scary feeling actually....probably got up too fast

thanks for the well wishes, will update you later
hugs,


----------



## Blue_bear

I think i have attached the pic, sorry if its huge as hubby scanned it this time.
Little beanie was lying on 'its' belly, chose to only have dating scan so didnt matter about position. Was so amazing to see it wriggling and the little heartbeat again!
 



Attached Files:







12+1.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Jenni4

Hey Girlies!! Let's see if this works....i took the pic with my webcam...not sure how this is going to look, but I gave it a shot. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2010-12-20 at 20.12 #2.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Blue_bear

Fab pic Jenni.

Has anyone heard from Sof? Shes not been on for a few days? xx


----------



## mummySS

great pics jenni and blue! very cute :)

i was wondering about sofiek too... she's been quiet. Probably just busy. 

xx


----------



## Maid Marian

I've started getting headaches now, and also I wake up about 6 times a night!! Is this normal 2nd trimester stuff?


----------



## Doodlepants

Lovely pics Bluebear, Jenni and Anna!
I have my scan at 11.30 tomorrow so will let you all know how it went!
Hot flush anyone?! I feel poo today!
xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

rose i've had a few headaches too - also waking me up in the night. not a fan!

bb and Jen - gorgeous pictures! really cute.

not seen sof for a couple of days. hope she's ok.



had my first mw appointment today. she came to my house for about an hour and we went through all my notes and history. she's lovely. really solid and knowledgable. i really liked her. she seems like she really knows her stuff, which is always good!

had a minor gagging incident today which resulted in me projectile vomiting all over my entire bathroom. nothing more depressing after hacking up your entire breakfast than having to actually clean it up off the bathroom floor, wall, toilet, bathroom scales, toilet brush and laundry basket. sigh.....


----------



## Sherri81

Can't beleive you think that beef sounded perfect DM. It was so nasty looking, lol. And that does suck having to clean your breakfast up right after eating it.

I haven't been cleaning up my puke... Nope, instead I get to clean up my dumb ass dogs puke. :roll: Hopefully she stops soon. I never like cleaning up her puke because, unlike a human, you never know why she's doing it. Did she eat animal crap while she was outside?? Who knows....

Nice scan pics to everyone who posted them. They're looking like babies now, not just beans anymore!!

Hey, shouldn't there be some people due in September already?? I wonder where that group is...


----------



## BlueViolet

The pictures are so adorable! I can't wait to get one, but I think at the office where I go it's not customary until 20 weeks. On the 29th I have an appointment to hear the heart beat. Can't wait! 

Meanwhile, the holiday madness is driving me nuts! I told myself that I wouldn't let it happen and here we are:

1. My kitchen is a mess because hubby and I tried installing a microwave over the stove over the weekend. We took down two cabinets (one fell because it wasn't anchored to the wall) and installed two back up (we needed a shorter one over the stove). It's amazing no one got hurt. I could barely hold anything in place, so I did the drilling. Brilliant! Now we need to call an electrician to put in an outlet and no one is picking up the phone because Christmas is around the corner and can I blame them? No.

2. We invited my parents and the in-laws over along with an uncle. My mother-in-law is still on the fence about coming over (they live 20min away). So, now I don't know how much food to buy, but I might buy a ton just in case...it's going to be leftover central.

3. Nothing fits and there are very few places that carry maternity clothes. I tried JC Penny at the mall and they had two tiny racks among a sea of plus sizes. Of course they didn't have my size. Perhaps I can find a nice sack that won't be too tight around my waist. What is up with these stores that don't carry maternity clothes?


----------



## DragonMummy

get on Ebay BV. Loads of stuff on there and it will be barely worn x


----------



## Starry Night

OK. It seems I've traded ms for heart burn and acid reflux!! Gak!! It's simply awful! I keep choking on bile and I keep getting hot flashes.

Sherri, I think it's still too soon for a September group. I double-checked on a due date calendar and girls getting their bfp today should be due about Aug 29th. A few more days and the September group should be gaining force.


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> rose i've had a few headaches too - also waking me up in the night. not a fan!
> 
> bb and Jen - gorgeous pictures! really cute.
> 
> not seen sof for a couple of days. hope she's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> had my first mw appointment today. she came to my house for about an hour and we went through all my notes and history. she's lovely. really solid and knowledgable. i really liked her. she seems like she really knows her stuff, which is always good!
> 
> had a minor gagging incident today which resulted in me projectile vomiting all over my entire bathroom. nothing more depressing after hacking up your entire breakfast than having to actually clean it up off the bathroom floor, wall, toilet, bathroom scales, toilet brush and laundry basket. sigh.....


Glad your MW app went weel, I wish mine was good, she's bloody crap- she barely speaks!
Sorry to hear about your bathroom incident.....
xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

it truly was a bathroom incident as i needed to pee when the puking started. We all know where that leads :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> it truly was a bathroom incident as i needed to pee when the puking started. We all know where that leads :rofl:

Thats the worst DM, truly horrible when that happens! Was it you saying you have your 20w scan on Valentines day? I do to :)


----------



## amand_a

Its so exciting seeing everyone's scan pics!!!

I have my Nuchal scan booked for the 7th of Jan :happydance:
As for paracetamol I have had to take plenty of it both with DD and this pregnancy. I suffer from Migraines that seem to be worse and more frequent during pregnancy if i don't take something for a simple headache then within a few hrs I'm in bed in the fetal position, wet cloth on my head and bucket by the bed which with a 15 mo is a little difficult. 

Christmas is nearly hear :happydance: which means my MW appointment is nearly here too! 29th of December so it should come up quickly now, i hope i get to hear the HB for the 1st time!

Hope everyone is doing as well as can be expected and that you are all wrapped up in the happiness of season!!!


----------



## Tor81

Hi everyone, just got home & into bed so have only scan read a few posts to check all today's scans went ok, very pleased to read they did!

Not planning on work tomorrow morning, only working half day & doesn't seem worth risking the roads again, I CANNOT miss my 1.30 scan!!

Will speak to you all tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Tor!!
Gorgeous scans girls!!

Sooo tired zzzzzzz


----------



## Sherri81

I want September groups to start because then it will make me feel farther along...

Sad huh?? And just 6 months ago I was jealous of the September girls because they were so much farther ahead than me, and I was laughing at the April Sweet Peas because they were so much farther behind me. Now I wish I were an April Sweet Pea, because I would be viable by now.... Is there no pleasing me??

I know what will please me... a healthy baby born between 33-37 weeks, which survives and can come home with me to be Greg's baby brother or sister.

Greg said the saddest thing to me the other day. He said 'can I play with this baby after its born if it doesn't die?'


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
I wanted to let you know we had an awesome day! Baby is perfect and actually measuring 13w1d (so big growing baby :) I got my risk assessment and I am completely negative for downs or chromosomal problems :happydance: I think its like 1/5500 which is the highest that scale can be, so DH and I are thrilled.
The cute little monkey was wiggling around and even put its hand on his head a few times- too cute. I love him/her so much already it hurts.

I have attached a few pics for you
 



Attached Files:







hands up.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 9









laying around.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 9









upper limbs.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 7









far away view.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jenni4

Great pics and congratulations on the great scans!! does anyone else feel like their bump is shrinking?? I've been exercising a lot and watching my food. My weight gain is at 4-5 pounds, but I feel like my stomach is getting smaller?? Even DH noticed this morning. I wonder if it's just the bloat going down because my uterus is still tucked in my pelvis. I wish I could just have a scan everyday to make sure everything is alright!! I can' wait till I can feel it move for that reassurance!


----------



## freckles09

FAB pics Britt! :thumbup: Glad it all went well for you :thumbup:

Had our scan yesterday too and all went well! Had to have an internal scan as my uterus is behind my bladder and nothing could be seen on an abdominal scan - was quite scary for a moment! It was amazing though especially hearing the heartbeat! :happydance:

MW put me back a couple of days so am due July 4th! Anyway here's a pic:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f102/bec_murphy1984/babyjeffrey1.jpg


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh lovely pics everyone. My scan's at 11.30 today, I'm sooo nervous! Will put up pics when I get back! xxxx


----------



## mummySS

Waahhhh i am jealous of all the beautiful scan pics!! lol. But thrilled for all of you of course. I can't believe how much detail you can make out at 12/13 weeks! freckles - is mini-freckles sucking his/her thumb?? 

Still gotta wait almost 2 weeks for mine... damned ealing hospital for not getting me in before xmas. 

xx


----------



## mummySS

Sherri81 said:


> I want September groups to start because then it will make me feel farther along...
> 
> Sad huh?? And just 6 months ago I was jealous of the September girls because they were so much farther ahead than me, and I was laughing at the April Sweet Peas because they were so much farther behind me. Now I wish I were an April Sweet Pea, because I would be viable by now.... Is there no pleasing me??
> 
> I know what will please me... a healthy baby born between 33-37 weeks, which survives and can come home with me to be Greg's baby brother or sister.
> 
> Greg said the saddest thing to me the other day. He said 'can I play with this baby after its born if it doesn't die?'

:hug: really thinking of you hun, i'm not really a praying kinda person but i will do for you! i have picked up bits of your story from various posts and see why this means so much for you.


----------



## samzi

Mine isnt until the new year. 2 weeks today infact.

I had really bad cramps last night. they were so bad that they woke me up


----------



## freckles09

mummySS said:


> Waahhhh i am jealous of all the beautiful scan pics!! lol. But thrilled for all of you of course. I can't believe how much detail you can make out at 12/13 weeks! freckles - is mini-freckles sucking his/her thumb??
> 
> Still gotta wait almost 2 weeks for mine... damned ealing hospital for not getting me in before xmas.
> 
> xx

I know, there's so much detail isn't there! Amazing! I can't make out if mini freckles is sucking their thumb or just waving?! Hope the 2 weeks til yours goes quick. 

Doodle good luck at your scan today and Tor too :thumbup:

Samzi sorry to hear you've got bad cramps :hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

Hi girls just popped on to look at all the wonderful scans, They are all soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!! Make s me well excited to get mine 30th!!! Not to long away.

Doodle hope your OK looking forward to you getting your pics on here!!

Hope all you other girls are doing well. xxxx


----------



## Blue_bear

My scan pic looks so different to everyone elses, am trying not to worry!! I really cant win!!


----------



## Jenni4

Bluebear I think your scan pic is great!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

Just a quick message to say that my scan went well, they've put me forward again son now due 28th June- I'm going to stay here though if thats ok?!

I'll try and put pics up later xxxx


----------



## sparklexox

Hi doodle, Glad your scan went well. pics? x

Any1 else interested in the nub theory. xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Please stay with us doodle! Glad it went well.

Thanks Jenni, im just being silly i think :blush: Ive just googled and the measurements are smack in the middle of 'average' so i just need to chill!

Doodle you have reminded me, they've actually put me back a couple days so im now due 3rd Jusly not the 1st. When Sof comes back im sure she will change it all for us. Getting worried we havent seen her for days now! xx


----------



## sparklexox

try not to worry bluebear, I feel the same think it cause am not as bloated. xx


----------



## Doodlepants

How do I upload pics into a post? Does anyone know?x


----------



## samzi

I feel like crying. I havent been well for days now (i have this fluey thing) paracetamol does NOTHING and there is nothing else i can take. I feel so fucking shit (excuse the language!) :cry:


----------



## Britt11

thanks ladies for the kind words. It is so exciting. I am going to stick with June 30th as an EDD for now as I am pretty sure when I ovulated but wow would be 13w2d today according to the scan!

Freckes- I think your LO is sucking its thumb. How incredibly cute- I was hoping ours would do that- he/she kept putting its hands on its head.

Samzi- sorry you are having such a rough time love, hope you feel better.

Jenni- yes, my bump has substantially shrinked- I read in my book that your progesterone starts to decrease right now.

also anyone good at the nubs? If you click on my pics you can blow it up a bit, DH swears he sees a willy but I know thats not possible at this point...lol


----------



## sparklexox

Hi Britt, that's well weird I just not long posted asking if any1 is interested it the nub theory. Ive done some research into the theory and I personal believe in it! I could post a good site on nub theory if you want? Would you like me to guess using info from my findings? xx


----------



## Britt11

sparklexox said:


> Hi Britt, that's well weird I just not long posted asking if any1 is interested it the nub theory. Ive done some research into the theory and I personal believe in it! I could post a good site on nub theory if you want? Would you like me to guess using info from my findings? xx

oh Sparkle could you please guess my baby's nub?? 
Do you need me to repost or can you go back a few pages to click on my first 2 pics

thanks honey :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

Cute scans!! I have mine in a week. :happydance: I am nervous but excited. 

Sorry to those feeling ill. I thought my MS was gone, but the last couple days, I can't seem to keep anything down and feel gross. :sick: 

My mom has decided to nominate herself to be my labor coach.:dohh: I love her to death and she had 5 children naturally but she has missed both of my nieces births and she's not very reliable. I'm trying to find a polite way to decline her or maybe try to involve my DH so when she backs out at the last second, I'll have some support. Opinions?


----------



## sparklexox

Hi Britt, Obviously don't take my word babe am no expert lol I think maybe girl but am not sure does look highish! it is hard to tell! sorry not much help xx

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html#angle_of_dangle

see what u think babe xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Thanks for the link Sparkle, its really interesting!
I cant really tell on my pic though as beanie is laying in a funny position. 
Everyone i have told seems to think im having a girl, but that makes me think im having a boy! Lol, no idea why, just to be different i suppose! I am trying not to get my heart set on one or the other though!


----------



## sparklexox

Blue_bear is very interesting I love theory's lol geek!!!

Britt, The more I look at your cute wee baba I swaying to boy lol Sorry for confusing you wot a pest! xxxx


----------



## BlueViolet

That link was interesting. I couldn't believe the pictures. Embryonic development is fascinating. The prediction accuracy rate is fairly low, but it's fun to guess. I'm looking forward to getting a scan one of these days. Maybe I can talk my midwife into getting an early scan. Their office tries to save money, so I think they only do one scan later on. The insurance is going to be charging us a ton because they're out of network, so not too many options there.


----------



## samzi

Il post a pic of my 12 week scan with my dd as you can see the nub on there and maybe you can compare it?


----------



## Jenni4

Hmmmm....any idea about my nub? I've stared at it for a while but can't really see anything. I feel it's a boy....but that'a just a feeling....nothing scientific.

Sorry you are feeling so bad Samzi....I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## LittleSpy

Of course, I don't really know what I'm talking about either, but I say boy all the way for you Britt.

I say boy for Jenni4, too.

Edit: And this is all just for silly fun on my part. I assure you I have pretty much no idea what I'm talking about. :winkwink:


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies,
I rushed from my meeting to check the predictions! thanks so much Sparkle, cool link. You know from day 1, I have felt I am having a boy- but the girls on my clomid thread said the wives tales is if you can see a distinct nub at 12 weeks than its a girl and they all are swaying to girl! I nearly fell off my chair, either one I would be happy with- just need to get my head around to the thought of having a girl, b/c I have been thinking boy.

what do you think you are having Sparkle?

Mrswez- sorry you are feeling lousy, I dont blame you about your mom- I cant imagine having her in the labour room, she is such a spaz :winkwink:

Samzi, yes please can you post your 12 week nub pic with DD?

cheers,


----------



## sparklexox

It fun guessing! I read somewhere that the mother normally guess right! 

Cant wait to nub guess mine, I hope baba is in a good position for it. 


Ive just managed to eat the first time in the evening for weeks! Hope it stay down lol 

xxx


----------



## Blue_bear

I keep staring at my pic too, i cant figure it out! I hate not knowing, i hope when we can find out at 20 wks that beanie is cooperating.


----------



## sparklexox

Britt11 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I rushed from my meeting to check the predictions! thanks so much Sparkle, cool link. You know from day 1, I have felt I am having a boy- but the girls on my clomid thread said the wives tales is if you can see a distinct nub at 12 weeks than its a girl and they all are swaying to girl! I nearly fell off my chair, either one I would be happy with- just need to get my head around to the thought of having a girl, b/c I have been thinking boy.
> 
> what do you think you are having Sparkle?
> 
> Mrswez- sorry you are feeling lousy, I dont blame you about your mom- I cant imagine having her in the labour room, she is such a spaz :winkwink:
> 
> Samzi, yes please can you post your 12 week nub pic with DD?
> 
> cheers,

Hi Britt, Poor you rushing to get back to b&b just to find out I report Girl then boy!! So sorry! feel bad.. The gender of our much loved baby's will be known soon enough!

I think its a boy so far, Its taking so much to get preggo we will be delighted with boy or girl. :hugs::hugs::happydance:


----------



## samzi

here u go
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/BabyScan04-07-09D.jpg


----------



## sparklexox

samzi said:


> here u go
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/BabyScan04-07-09D.jpg

Lovely pic!! :hugs: you must be delighted xx


----------



## samzi

i was yeah, thats from my DD :)

my 12 week scan with this bubs is on the 4th jan


----------



## Sherri81

Why don't I have any clue as to what I am having?? Is there something wrong with me because I have no motherly instinct about that yet?? I keep going back and forth between boy and girl. With Devon I had this dream one night, well, not really a dream so much as this weird auditory thing, where I wasn't really asleep yet, but it was like someone had yelled inside my head that I was having a girl. And they just kept yelling GIRL over and over again. But so far, with this one... nothing.

I have had equal dreams with girls and boys in them. Same with symptoms, I have had equal parts boy and girl dreams. But I also had a lot of boy dreams with Devon even though I knew already it was a girl...

I don't know... I want to know so badly. And yes, I do have a preference. I do want a girl, simply because the room is done for a girl, and the curtains are done and they are girly, and I just want to feel like I have gotten a piece of Devon back. Of course I would take a healthy boy as well.

And yes, my bump has shrunk as well, even though I am on Progesterone suppositories, so my levels haven't gone down yet at all. And so far I've gained about 2 pounds so far. But that is on top of all the weight I still had from Devon.

Going to see my GP today, and wondering if she will be able to find the heartbeat on a doppler.


----------



## Doodlepants

Sherri I'm the same, I really can't tell what we're having either! I'm so badly tuned into my body- when I was expecting Holly I had dreams I was having twin boys only to find out I was having one girl!
I'd quite like a girl too, but like you would be happy with a healthy boy or girl!
xxxx


----------



## samzi

I have no idea this time. With my dd (before i found out obviously) i was convinced i was having a boy but look how wrong i was!


----------



## foxforce

hey everyone :wave:

Just bobbing in had a busy weekend and last couple of days. 

Congrats to all with the gorgeous scans you must be so happy :dance: :flower:
Doodle you due same day as me as it stands :thumbup: seems wrong to leave here doesn't it?

Hope you all are well, heartburn major prob for me and more spots :nope: belly really popping out now. 
Our main laptop has had to go get fixed but will pop by before chrimbo!! Hope your all ready for the celebrations \\:D/ 

Take it easy all in the awful cold weather :cold:


----------



## fifi-folle

I've also no idea what we're having, I keep switching between boy/girl. DH says he would prefer a boy but I don't really mind.
He's said for Christmas he's going to get me a subscription to pregnancy yoga (it's really expensive but he says it's worth it if it helps me and bubs! Awww.) The class sounds like a sort of ante natal class with yoga included, should be interesting!
I've been reading the thread but not posting as I don't want to moan, have been having a rather hard time with sickness and diarrhoea. Great to see the scans, can't wait til mine, why oh why did I put it back? I'd been offered it at either 9/10 weeks but I wanted to wait, kicking myself now, if we'd been scanned I could be announcing our pregnancy to all our friends! Gonna have to wait til 10th January, boo hiss.
Anyway off to make mince pies to impress the midwife who's coming round tomorrow to do my booking appt. 
Hope you are all well, Fiona x


----------



## sparklexox

Sherri81 said:


> Why don't I have any clue as to what I am having?? Is there something wrong with me because I have no motherly instinct about that yet?? I keep going back and forth between boy and girl. With Devon I had this dream one night, well, not really a dream so much as this weird auditory thing, where I wasn't really asleep yet, but it was like someone had yelled inside my head that I was having a girl. And they just kept yelling GIRL over and over again. But so far, with this one... nothing.
> 
> I have had equal dreams with girls and boys in them. Same with symptoms, I have had equal parts boy and girl dreams. But I also had a lot of boy dreams with Devon even though I knew already it was a girl...
> 
> I don't know... I want to know so badly. And yes, I do have a preference. I do want a girl, simply because the room is done for a girl, and the curtains are done and they are girly, and I just want to feel like I have gotten a piece of Devon back. Of course I would take a healthy boy as well.
> 
> And yes, my bump has shrunk as well, even though I am on Progesterone suppositories, so my levels haven't gone down yet at all. And so far I've gained about 2 pounds so far. But that is on top of all the weight I still had from Devon.
> 
> Going to see my GP today, and wondering if she will be able to find the heartbeat on a doppler.

w
Aww, there's nothing wrong with you xxx

I guess you still have loads of emotion from your loss:hugs::hugs:. I was sorry to hear your brother visited and didn't call nor visit you! I hope you have a wonderful christmas and a really happy new year :happydance:

Let us know if your mw finds wee heartbeat today. My mw told meits far to early and refused to! ;( Ive ordered 1 myself hehe

:hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

Has anyone heard from Sparky?X


----------



## BlueViolet

I would love to know the gender too. One of my friends waited to find out until the baby was born. It would have driven me nuts to wait that long. She was happy to be surprised. I had a dream that I was having a boy, but who knows? Hopefully, I'll find out in two months. Meanwhile, I can't wait to hear the heartbeat at my next appointment. My mother-in-law is dying to call up the distant relatives at Christmas to tell them. I'd like to wait until the appointment on the 29th. I guess she'll have to suffer a bit longer...hehe


----------



## Sherri81

I'm wondering about Sophie and Sparky. I wish they would come back. And I haven't seen Sparky on any of the loss threads lately either. They both have me worried....


Okay, so yes, I saw my Dr today. And she had the doppler with her and she asked how far along I was. So I told her, and she says 'well, we won't do the doppler today then. Its far too early to hear anything.' And I kept begging her to and she just kept saying no, its too early and she used to try at 10 weeks but so many women weren't hearing it and freaking out and she'd have to send them for ultrasounds... so she said no, and she was in a hurry, so she didn't have time to try and track it down...

So, have any of you seen Shrek where Puss n Boots does his big sad eyes?? So I did those at the Dr, and she just looked at me and said... well now how can I say no??

So she put it on my stomach, and with just a bit of searching, she found it!! Now, it was very muffled and hard to hear because Greg was there and making so much noise. And she kept losing it... So there was no count of the beats per minute, but it was there when she didn't even think it would be! So HA Dr!! And she even said 'Holy Shit is that it??' When we heard it, then she apologized for swearing in front of Greg, lol.

So its there, but no beats per minute count. I see her in a week and she will try again. I won't take Greg with me this time...

And I don't know how much longer I can keep it a secret. My Dr has a small clinic, and it just so happens that a girl I know, and who is on my facebook as well as numerous other family and friends' facebooks, was in the waiting room with her husband and kids. So I am at the front desk and my Dr comes running up and in a loud voice "Sherri, don't forget your lab paperwork. You're 10 weeks along right now?? Ok, so wait a week or so before you do your blood work. So this form is for the Spina Bifida, and this is for the Downs test. And I guess I will see you in 2 weeks for your PRENATAL. And oh, I'm SOOO glad we found the HEARTBEAT for you today!'

Hmmm, so I wonder if the girl on my facebook heard any of this exchange? :roll:


----------



## fifi-folle

Nightmare!!! Confidentiality, what's that in a doctor's surgery!!! Hopefully if your friend is there too it's because they are pregnant as well and wouldn't want the news spread that way either!!!
Hoping Sparky and Sofie are ok!
Got midwife this morning, excited!!


----------



## Starry Night

It's the holidays so maybe Sofie and Sparky are just really busy. If I wasn't on bed rest I would be too busy to come here too. Hopefully, we see them soon.


----------



## samzi

Drs for me today. Ive been coughing non stop for nearly 4 days now and my poor chest is really hurting


----------



## Annamumof2

samzi said:


> Drs for me today. Ive been coughing non stop for nearly 4 days now and my poor chest is really hurting

i'm the same... i went to docs yesterday and she said my chest is clear just take parasetamol and if i get worse go back... only thing we are aloud to do/take is that and steam baths... or home made honey and lemon drinks (im out of honey and lemon and andys gone back to work)

i hope the doctors help you better then they did with me


----------



## Blue_bear

Everyone at work is really ill so its hard to try and avoid it at the moment. Im just praying that i will manage to fight it off! Its so hard when you know you can only take paracetamol too, and even then its wanting to take tablets as i know i have been reluctant. 
Looks like we have got more snow on the way, which may out my xmas visiting plans right out the window! x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around much the laptop has been playing up again and I had to wrap all my grandmas christmas presents for her because she has a sore hand.

So a little update!

So I am now 13 weeks! How time flies by! DH is getting more and more excited as we get further along!

I will try and update the first page asap.

Got some food shopping to do today for christmas! only 3 days left!

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much the laptop has been playing up again and I had to wrap all my grandmas christmas presents for her because she has a sore hand.
> 
> So a little update!
> 
> So I am now 13 weeks! How time flies by! DH is getting more and more excited as we get further along!
> 
> I will try and update the first page asap.
> 
> Got some food shopping to do today for christmas! only 3 days left!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> :flower:

Really pleased to hear from you and that all is well :)

Good luck food shopping, tesco was a nightmare on monday!!

xx


----------



## Jenni4

Awwww.....I can't be the only one waiting till the birth to find out!! We waited with DD and it was awesome!! The only times it was hard not to know was during the actual scan. We had to be careful not to look at certain things, otherwise it was pretty easy. I love a surprise ending!


----------



## fifi-folle

Jenni4 said:


> Awwww.....I can't be the only one waiting till the birth to find out!! We waited with DD and it was awesome!! The only times it was hard not to know was during the actual scan. We had to be careful not to look at certain things, otherwise it was pretty easy. I love a surprise ending!

You're not the only one! DH really wants to find out but I've said no, I want a surprise, for some reason I've always pictured him telling me whether we have a boy or girl. 
Hopefully I will get my own way, I've used the argument that I'm the one puking all the time, getting stretchmarks and going to give birth! When he can do all that then he can find out the sex!!!:haha:
Midwife was lovely, she seemed to understand how stressed I am due to our losses. She gave me some hope that we might be able to have baby in midwife led unit rather than consultant, finger crossed!!!


----------



## freckles09

Hey girls, hope you're all well and prepared for Christmas? I love Christmas and can't wait! We've been so busy this week going round and telling friends and family our news. 

I don't think we'll be finding out the sex of the baby either. I don't feel desperate to know at the moment so unless that changes by the next scan i think we'll keep it as a surprise :thumbup:


----------



## mummySS

Haha i'm the complete opposite Fifi, I REALLY want to find out and DH REALLY doesn't. We've had to compromise that we'll find out but keep it to ourselves (which is gonna be tough!). It's such a personal thing isn't it, everyone has their own thoughts about it. 

I normally LOVE Xmas, but this year I am a little bit bah humbug, as I feel so sick and lousy, and won't be able to enjoy Xmas dinner :(

I did make myself feel better by buying my sister's 10 month old twins the most ADORABLE presents, a little dinosaur rocker and a ladybird rocker. I cannot wait to see their little faces. Piccy below!
 



Attached Files:







photo-33.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Blue_bear

mummySS said:


> Haha i'm the complete opposite Fifi, I REALLY want to find out and DH REALLY doesn't. We've had to compromise that we'll find out but keep it to ourselves (which is gonna be tough!). It's such a personal thing isn't it, everyone has their own thoughts about it.
> 
> I normally LOVE Xmas, but this year I am a little bit bah humbug, as I feel so sick and lousy, and won't be able to enjoy Xmas dinner :(
> 
> I did make myself feel better by buying my sister's 10 month old twins the most ADORABLE presents, a little dinosaur rocker and a ladybird rocker. I cannot wait to see their little faces. Piccy below!

Cute prezzies!! 

We are the same, hubby doesnt want to find out but i do. He is convinced its a girl so i think we need to find out whether he is right or not. He wouldnt be dissapointed if it was a boy, but i dont want him to spend the next 6 months thinking its a girl if it isnt. Of course there is no gaurentee they will be able to tell us, but i think we will try. 
My mum and dad dont want me to find out, so i will ask them closer to the time if they want me to tell them or not. If not then we will probably keep it to ourselves.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hope everyone feels better soon. It's not fun to be sick, especially at Christmas. I've been congested for about a month now and the sinus pressure is awful. Tea with honey helps up to a point. I've also been sleeping a ton. I can't wait until I can get more energy.


----------



## samzi

I want a surprise but OH wants to know. We are the complete opposite to last time :haha:


----------



## Annamumof2

i dont wanna know this time and nither does Andy but he thinks i will cave in and wanna find out... i hope i can prove him wrong


----------



## Starry Night

dh and I are on the same page. We're desperate to find out the sex.

Not feeling good about things. I just want to pass my loss milestone but my body ain't making it easy. I got the most horrendous cramp today. It absolutely killed! I get a bad cramp around noon every day. It could partially be due to constipation as I only go once a day and noon is generally the 24 hour mark since my last bm. But this one was so bad I think I may be getting braxton hicks in the first trimester already. So scary though. I'm still contemplating whether or not to call my obstetrician...


----------



## Blue_bear

If it is making you that worried hun then you should call and speak to someone. 
Hope everything is ok for you x


----------



## dan-o

Starry Night said:


> dh and I are on the same page. We're desperate to find out the sex.
> 
> Not feeling good about things. I just want to pass my loss milestone but my body ain't making it easy. I got the most horrendous cramp today. It absolutely killed! I get a bad cramp around noon every day. It could partially be due to constipation as I only go once a day and noon is generally the 24 hour mark since my last bm. But this one was so bad I think I may be getting braxton hicks in the first trimester already. So scary though. I'm still contemplating whether or not to call my obstetrician...

The same thing happened to me on Monday, I got in the car & had the worst cramp ever. So scarey isn't it? 

Has yours subsided now? 

I put my feet up when I got home & it went away after a couple of hours xx


----------



## Maid Marian

Just had '12 week scan' - it went amazingly! :happydance: I'm actually 13 weeks 3 days (put forward a week!!). The baby was


----------



## Blue_bear

Awwwww lovely piccys! So pleased for you!


----------



## mummySS

Great pics rose! So nice to know everything's a-ok, especially in time for Crimbo!


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats on a cute scan, Rose

I heard my baby's hb on my doppler!!! It sounded like a train. It took me a minute to find the baby's and not mine.


----------



## DragonMummy

I've been getting a lot of cramps but i tend to find it ends up being wind or constipation.

mummy those rockers are GORGEOUS!!! so cute!!!


Me and DH both want to know what we're having. I dont do surprises and like to be prepared. Plus I like to shop..... :rofl:

Gorgeous scan pics Rose- that profile one is amazing!


----------



## topazicatzbet

loving the scans girls, im def finding out, already got a sexing scan booked.


----------



## Starry Night

dan-o said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> dh and I are on the same page. We're desperate to find out the sex.
> 
> Not feeling good about things. I just want to pass my loss milestone but my body ain't making it easy. I got the most horrendous cramp today. It absolutely killed! I get a bad cramp around noon every day. It could partially be due to constipation as I only go once a day and noon is generally the 24 hour mark since my last bm. But this one was so bad I think I may be getting braxton hicks in the first trimester already. So scary though. I'm still contemplating whether or not to call my obstetrician...
> 
> The same thing happened to me on Monday, I got in the car & had the worst cramp ever. So scarey isn't it?
> 
> Has yours subsided now?
> 
> I put my feet up when I got home & it went away after a couple of hours xxClick to expand...

Yes, it only lasted about 2 minutes but at the time it felt like forever! About 15 minutes later I had a bowel movement and felt much better afterwards. I still get little pinching cramps here and there but those feel like stretching pains and aren't very bad.


----------



## Starry Night

Wonderful scan pics, Rose! The one scan pic I have been able to keep is of my baby facing out. I think it's a lovely angle.

And congrats on getting to be moved ahead a week! That's so exciting!


----------



## Britt11

congrats Rose on the scan, lovely pics.
I was put ahead 5 days as well on my 12 week scan, but I am leaving my dates and ticker as is as I know when I ovulated. Maybe if I am still really ahead at the 18 week scan, I'll officially move up too- that would be cool.
cheers,


----------



## Libra Mariah

A heart beat has been seen for my little bean. I have had 2 scans so far and the first hb was 160, and at my 2nd scan today it was 154.


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive definatly got a cold coming on :( Just in time for me to be working the whole of xmas and new year!

Are things like strepsils and lockets ok?


----------



## samzi

I bloody hope so cos ive been living on them the past 5 days! :haha:

infact lockets/tunes, things like that are ok. but stepsils are a no-no. At least thats what it said on a packet my OH had when i was going to take one the other day


----------



## mummySS

I have a packet of lockets here and it says clearly they are ok for preggie ladies.


----------



## Maid Marian

Blue_bear said:


> Ive definatly got a cold coming on :( Just in time for me to be working the whole of xmas and new year!
> 
> Are things like strepsils and lockets ok?

Lockets are fine, as are Halls, but strepsils are a big no.


----------



## Blue_bear

fab ladies thank you! xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Mmmmm I'm cooking my gammon and it's smells really nice.....
I have nothing interesting to say so I thought I'd share that with you all lol!!!
xxxx


----------



## mummySS

I am venturing into work today, gipping and gagging my way there on the tube, with a bloody dripping nose from all the nosebleeds i've been having, and horrid dry chapped lips and nose from my cold. lol i must look a right sight :rofl:


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey Mummy, 

Hope you feel better! Maybe they'll let you take a sick day so you can get some rest. You should put your feet up with a nice cup of tea and honey. Take care!


----------



## sparky32

Hi ladies,

I'm here and i'm ok, it was nice if you all to think about me. I'm finding it very difficult to come on here recently. You see one of the ladies in the stillbirth section recently gave birth to a beautiful healthy girl called Grace and i'm really struggling to read about how she is getting on cause i cant help comparing and wishing :( As much as i am delighted and pleased for Grace's mummy i'm just finding it very very difficult. 

I noticed all the new scans, wow arent they all getting big! You all must be very pleased.
I had another scan on Tuesday and beanie is starting to look like a real baby, wriggling around good o :) i go back on the 30th Dec for my datibg scan and if the placenta is in the right place then i will have the CVS on 6th Jan. I'm really worried about the CVS though its sound extremley sore but i know i need to get either that or the amnio done i havent slept properly since tues, thinking about what the best option is!?!

Is everyone prepared for christmas? I'm nearly done just got my food shopping to pick up from markies tomorrow and some presents to wrap, then hopefully i can sit back and relax. 

Ok i'm gonna go back and read the posts i've missed but thank you once again and i hope SK is fine too xxxxx


----------



## sparky32

Just caught up and i noticed SK is safe and well too :)

MrsWez & Sherri so glad you got to hear babies heartbeat on the doppler, such reassurance huh? 

DP, i'm the same with bowel movements when i'm bagged up i get the same pain :( although i seem to go from constipation to diahorrea :( ah the joys of pregnancy

To everyone that suffering a bad cold i hope you all get better soon xxxx


----------



## MrsWez

sparky32 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm here and i'm ok, it was nice if you all to think about me. I'm finding it very difficult to come on here recently. You see one of the ladies in the stillbirth section recently gave birth to a beautiful healthy girl called Grace and i'm really struggling to read about how she is getting on cause i cant help comparing and wishing :( As much as i am delighted and pleased for Grace's mummy i'm just finding it very very difficult.

:hugs: I'm sorry you are going through this. :hugs: Today I'm celebrating the seventh year of my daughter's passing and I can't help but think she would be in the second grade. It hurts seeing kids her age, I wonder what she would have looked like. I hope she and Grace and all the angel babies are playing well together.


----------



## Britt11

good to see you on Sparky, I know this must be a hard time for you. Hon, do you mind me asking why you have to go for CVS or Amnio? gosh that is such a tough decision... hugs

sorry for all the ladies feeling like crap, I actually feel great today- finally slept very well and feel like I have more energy in the last 2 days- hope it stays


----------



## sparky32

Gosh 7 years and i'm sure it doesnt get any easier. I do like to think that all the angels play together and they are being looked after well :) i hope today is gentle on you, sending big hugs xxx


----------



## sparky32

Britt, Grace had down syndrome but it wasn't that she died from she had a bad heart which most down syndrome babies have but Grace was at the fatal end of the scale. To ease our minds and before we tell people we wanted to make sure everything was healthy was this baby. I dont want anyone else, especially our other daughter, to suffer anguish and hurt. I just wish they did the NT scans here and if i was high risk then have the CVS otherwise i would wait till i was 15 weeks for the amnio. My heart says wait for the amnio but i know my husband wants to know now. All very confusing xxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh gosh Sparky what an hard decision. Do they not do NT scans anywhere near you? Glad to hear you are ok tho xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

to hear some of you are having a hard day.

i finally got my scan date through, its the 10th jan.


----------



## Sherri81

Sparky, I never realized Grace had Downs and it was a heart issue that resulted in her passing... How could I have ever missed that. I am so sorry to hear that... but I think the CVS testing is alot safer than the Amnio. I've heard way too many horror stories about Amnios, but I haven't heard anything bad so far about the CVS testing. I really hope it turns out well for you, and I don't think you have anything to worry about. I think it would be very strange indeed if you had 2 children, right after one another, who suffered from the same condition. That doesn't seem to fit the law of averages. I'm not a scientist or a Dr, but it just doesn't seem like it would happen twice in a row. My dad's mom had 5 kids; 4 healthy boys, and her last was a little girl who was born with Downs. So she had 4 healthy pregnancies before that... And I have to put that down in my prenatal workup, which increases my risk, but so far, its never been an issue.

Well, I know you don't like going on the loss forum, but you should check out my thread there. I don't think it would make you sadder; I think it would change you into a mad person. Well, it has made everyone who's read it mad so far... Its about my brother and why he won't talk to me...


----------



## sparky32

Oh Sherri i am absoultely disgusted at your family's behaviour! In fact i'm gonna book the next flight over and knock your brothers out personally!! However "hard" it is for your dad its a millon times harder for you. Do they know your pregnant yet? I would rub the news in the faces in christmas, let them go up to your sil and relax with your hubby & greg. I think they will just hurt you even more and you can really do without the stress at what is already a difficult time. I cant believe you havent knocked them out by now, i wouldnt be able to control my tongue, your a better woman than i.

Big big hugs to you xxx


----------



## sparky32

Blue_bear said:


> Oh gosh Sparky what an hard decision. Do they not do NT scans anywhere near you? Glad to hear you are ok tho xx

They do them in Edinburgh at a cost of £170 but i'm seriously thinking about doing that will speak to hubby tonight xx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Sherri - I know he's family but your brother is an arsehole. Clearly he was at the shallow end of the gene pool.

@Sparky - good to see you back here. I can't pretend to understand how hideous it must be for you and any of the girls on here who have lost and I hope I never do. But your story (and Sherri's) has moved me to tears. Lots of love to you honey. 

I guess it's the time of year where you really do reflect so that can't be helped. Lots of hugs to you both and surround yourselves with people who really do care. And in the meantime me and Sparky are going to arrange a public stoning of Sherri's bro :rofl:


----------



## sparklexox

HI girls,

Rose fabby pic xxx

Sparky - xxx thinking bout you. xxx

Sherri - I read!! So sad, You must have questions that you want answered. xxx

Well it my DD 10th BIRTHDAY tomorrow, Ive been so busy I just shattered!!! Away to have a shower then bedski for me. Panto then party tomorrow with 8 10 year olds...

WISHING YOU ALL A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY 2011!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P,S doddle got any gammon spare xxxxxxxxxx mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sherri81

A public stoning?? I'm down with that! Lol.

You know, I have been keeping this pregnancy a secret pretty much. I mean, I haven't told anyone but you girls, my Drs, the lab techs, and I think 2 of my close real life friends. The only reason I confirmed it with my mom was because she wanted to know why I'd had blood tests done (she saw the cotton swab thing on my arm). I told her not to tell my dad, but she ended up telling him. I haven't told anyone else in my family, and I asked my parent's not to tell anyone either. They have agreed and said it is my news to tell when, and if, I feel like it.

Hopefully they stick with their word on that one. I would be so upset if they actually did tell my brothers. Since Justin (and Trevor kind of too) couldn't acknowledge Devon as a person and my child, I figure they don't need to know about this one either. I figure, God willing, one day I will just have this baby and post the announcement on facebook, and answer questions about it at that time.

And as my dad has said, Justin has painted himself into a corner now.... How can he deny Devon's existence, and if this one survives... what then? Will he deny this one to? But if he doesn't deny this one and he wants to get to know it, how does he come back after what he's said about Devon? That is his cross to bear, and I could care less...

And its so sad, but Greg heard everything I was telling Ian yesterday (even though we asked him to go to his room). And Greg has a different sort of mind; people say he's been around before and he's an old soul. But things you think he would have gotten over by now and such, well all of a sudden he'll just bring them up. For instance, the other day he asked if I was still mad at Grandma. And I told him I wasn't, but why was he asking. And he launches into this whole recollection of an arguement me and my mom had 2 years ago!! And he remembers it like it was yesterday. He just files these things away... And he's also very artisitc, and he's taken to drawing his thoughts down... Well, obviously he is thinking about death alot, in light of Devon's passing, and so he does alot of drawings of people getting cremated etc...

Anyways, he heard me telling Ian what Justin had said, and he comes in the room and says 'That wasn't very nice of Uncle Justin. I don't like him anymore. He is mean and rude. And I'm going to draw a picture of him going into the fire.'

So of course I had to tell him it wouldn't be nice of him to do that. But I mean... look what this has done to his 6 yr old nephew. What would he say if he knew this??


----------



## DragonMummy

Sherri we don't choose our family, we just get lumbered with them. It really doesn't make you a bad person if you decide that a member of your family is dragging you down and not worthy to be in your life. We discard acquaintences so why not hideous family members. It sounds like you are maybe struggling and feeling guilty but you have nack all to feel bad about. He's the shit. Like I said before I fell out with my mother big time but we've never got on. She's a very selfish person and she only ever saw me and my son as something to brag to her friends about, to make her special. She only lives 20 minutes away but visited me twice in Harry's first three months, despite me having severe pnd. There's a million other things too but I will end up ranting. I struggled with guilt for ages afterwards as it made things awkward for the rest of the family, but now I know it was the best thing I ever did. She made me and my family f**king miserable and we are so much happier now.



Anyway, big love to you xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

just noticed I have a peach!


----------



## curlew

sparky32 said:


> Britt, Grace had down syndrome but it wasn't that she died from she had a bad heart which most down syndrome babies have but Grace was at the fatal end of the scale. To ease our minds and before we tell people we wanted to make sure everything was healthy was this baby. I dont want anyone else, especially our other daughter, to suffer anguish and hurt. I just wish they did the NT scans here and if i was high risk then have the CVS otherwise i would wait till i was 15 weeks for the amnio. My heart says wait for the amnio but i know my husband wants to know now. All very confusing xxx

Hi Sparky

You are in the same situation as me. Last October we lost our son as he had down's syndrome and had a heart problem which caused him to die at 14 weeks. We had the nuchal fold scan which had detected problems and then the cvs which confirmed our fears. He died a couple of weeks later and we had a termination, it was the worst experience of my life.

We have just had our 9 week scan today and all is well and are booked in for the CVS again on 6th January. Hopefully we will have the results on the 7th. I decided not to go for the nuchal fold this time as its just a probablility and I knew even if I have 1 in 300 then all I would focus on would be the 1 due to what happened the last time.

Hope all goes well for you on the 6th and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## sparky32

curlew said:


> Hi Sparky
> 
> You are in the same situation as me. Last October we lost our son as he had down's syndrome and had a heart problem which caused him to die at 14 weeks. We had the nuchal fold scan which had detected problems and then the cvs which confirmed our fears. He died a couple of weeks later and we had a termination, it was the worst experience of my life.
> 
> We have just had our 9 week scan today and all is well and are booked in for the CVS again on 6th January. Hopefully we will have the results on the 7th. I decided not to go for the nuchal fold this time as its just a probablility and I knew even if I have 1 in 300 then all I would focus on would be the 1 due to what happened the last time.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you on the 6th and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Firstly i want to say how sorry i am for your loss, its just an awful place to be isnt it? And secondly congratulations on your pregnancy. I've been thinking about the CVS so much but your right even if it did come back low risk i would always wonder and worry more. Can i ask, was the CVS sore? Did you get any pain or bleeding afterwards? I know in my head its the right thing to do but i'm just so worried about it. I cant believe you will be getting yours on the same day, i hope we get the long awaited good news we so deserve :) my consultant is hoping we too will get the results the next day. They are going to check the lab has enough staff for the quick result and they will tell me next week. I will be thinking about you on the day too, maybe we can keep each others spirits up as the time nears. Thank you for your post, you have helped ease my mind xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hello My Lovely Ladies,

So I am not going to be around much over the Christmas period so I just wanted to wish you all a very merry Christmas and a fantastic New Year!

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## curlew

sparky32 said:


> Firstly i want to say how sorry i am for your loss, its just an awful place to be isnt it? And secondly congratulations on your pregnancy. I've been thinking about the CVS so much but your right even if it did come back low risk i would always wonder and worry more. Can i ask, was the CVS sore? Did you get any pain or bleeding afterwards? I know in my head its the right thing to do but i'm just so worried about it. I cant believe you will be getting yours on the same day, i hope we get the long awaited good news we so deserve :) my consultant is hoping we too will get the results the next day. They are going to check the lab has enough staff for the quick result and they will tell me next week. I will be thinking about you on the day too, maybe we can keep each others spirits up as the time nears. Thank you for your post, you have helped ease my mind xxx

Hi

I had an abdominal CVS the last time at the Queen Mum Hospital in Glasgow. I have to say the consultant was excellent and really made me feel at ease. He scanned for the position of the baby and he had a trainee in with him which was good as he was explaining in detail to him what he was looking at and what was happening. He did a nuchal fold measurement before he started which correlated with the one we had had done privately.

When the needle went in it felt no worse than a normal injection and then when they were taking the sample I could feel a tugging sensation which was a bit weird but not sore at all. I had to lie for a few minutes whilst they checked that the sample was a good one for the lab. They then rescanned the baby to make sure he was okay and then I was able to get up. They asked me to wait in a room for about half an hour before leaving and suggested that when I got home I rested for the rest of the day. I had a slight cramping feeling later that day but to be honest I was fine. I am overweight and I am not sure if that helped although I have heard it is supposed to make it a bit sorer as they have more fat to get through:blush:

This time I am planning to rest for the Thursday through to the Sunday and am not planning to do anything much. They say the riskiest period is 24 hours after but I am going to just take it easy for a few days and not lift anything like washing etc or do hoovering for a week, treating it almost like an abdominal operation. I guess that's just my way of making sure I give the baby the best chance after and minimise the risk of miscarriage.

I hope you have a good xmas and don't worry too much about the procedure. I have to say this time I am more relaxed about it as I know what will be happening and I have the same consultant as before. I will be on and off around Xmas as I am hosting the family do this year but will definately be on again in the new year.


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girls sorry i havent read and replyed to all but i am so ill with this cold and its moved to my chest which is making me throw up flem... Jason has the same as me and skye isnt too good either but i will be going to my mums today and resting there till andy finishs work elier today... anyway hugs and kisses to all girls and bumps have a nice xmas and a happy new year


----------



## samzi

happy 11 weeks to ziggy :happydance:

i still feel rotten but not AS bad, only now OH has it too but ofc he is much much worse. men!!! :haha:


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh yes man flu is much worse! lol. I am desperatly trying to ward off what i have got while its only a runny nose, but we will see.

I will be popping in and out over the next few days, but the joys of working in a restaurant and having a chef hubby means that i am working the whole dam lot! 
So wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! Hope you all have a lovely time what ever you are doing xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all have a lovely time!
Sherri- I must second what DM has said- you wouldn't put up with that crap from friends so why family? It really gets my back up that people act this way and think they can get away with it and be forgiven 'because they're family', we didn't speak to my Husbands family for 3 years because of how they treated us, we have recently given them a 2nd chance but if they start acting like they did before that will be IT! 
Don't let idiots get you down, it's so sad that they have upset you all, if it were me I would just cut them out completely, it is hard and does take time to get over but you do feel better in time.

Anyway, I'd better get back to it.....got to figure out where the bloody turkeys going to go!.....she me thinks...
xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

* shed!
I can't even type I'm so tired....its not looking good lol!


----------



## mummySS

Merry Chrimbo everyone, hope you all have a wonderful Xmas day and weekend, despite all the worries and symptoms!
much love xx


----------



## Sherri81

Well, my oven crapped out. Bottom element went, and no one in town sells it. So I had to order one online, but it won't be here for at least a week. Merry Ho ho to me! Guess Santa is having store bought cookies tonight!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh fuuuuuck! What horrendous timing, Sherri! My cousin's boiler went today so she and her 3 kids now have no heating or hot water for Christmas. Theyre now going to stay at her mum's :rofl:

afm - all set I think. Waiting til much much later until I (well, husband) drag Harry's presents downstairs and put them into the fireplace and fill his stocking. All I need to do now is prep the veggies and lay the table. Can't really be arsed to do either as I've not stopped all day. Done about 6 loads of washing, changed both beds, cscrubbed the kitchen and made 3 dozen mince pies and tarts. Phew....


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Well Ladies,

I am hitting the hay!

Just wanted to wish everyone a....

VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS & A FANTASTIC NEW YEAR!

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## MrsWez

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! If you don't celebrate Christmas, Happy Holidays! :flower:


----------



## sparky32

Merry Christmas ladies & bumps :) hope everyone has a wonderful day xxxx


----------



## Tor81

Not had a chance to come on here to update you all since my scan but just a quick note to say all is well & it's been great to start telling everyone!

Happy Christmas girls, hope you all have a lovely day, although any gifts received won't touch the gift we're going to receive in July!

xx


----------



## Maid Marian

*Merry Christmas ladies!*
https://www.bebornadayny.com/blog-images/christmas-baby.jpg
https://christmas.justinreeve.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/santa-baby-2a1.jpg


----------



## MrsWez

Tor81 said:


> Not had a chance to come on here to update you all since my scan but just a quick note to say all is well & it's been great to start telling everyone!
> 
> Happy Christmas girls, hope you all have a lovely day, although any gifts received won't touch the gift we're going to receive in July!
> 
> xx

Lovely to hear, I was hoping all was well. :thumbup:


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girls merry Xmas and happy new year to all, Andy's cooking the Xmas dinner today even though hes got a cold, im full of a chest infection (on antibiotics) and the kids are getting alittle better now but wont let that put us down on Xmas day

jay didn't get alot of toys for Xmas as his birthday is in 4 weeks and he is hard to buy for at the moment. he got a Thomas track. DVDs (bolt & chicken little), DSi & postman pat toys

Skye got a few bits and bobs like a kitchen set (washing machine, toaster with 4 pieces of toast, iron and kettle) they all make sounds and light up, DVD's (toys story 3 & the new tinker bell DVD) and peppa pig set so really they didnt get alot because there isnt alot out for there ages at the moment...

my morning sickness isnt here yay!
and baby D (new nickname due to our surname being Duncan and Andys brothers wife is pregs and due feb calling her bump Baby Duncan so ours is called Baby D till its born) is a peach tomorrow

but hope all you have had a nice dinner the morning sickness isnt annoying for xmas day and have a happy new year


----------



## BlueViolet

Merry Christmas, everybody! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Merry Christmas everyone!


I had a great big tickly somersault from Baby as a present - my favourite so far. Baby also gave me trapped wind all day and an evening of heartburn so the tummy wriggle got it out of a lot of trouble :rofl:


----------



## Starry Night

Merry Christmas! today was a blast. Got a hand-embroidered bib for baby from my mother. So cute!

I also got lots of cash and I already plan on using some to get some maternity pants. I've put elastics in my regular jeans and it's already too tight of a fit.


----------



## HotChillies

Hi,

I have not been active on this thread. Only just discovered it! I am due 27th July. I had my vaginal scan, showing the heartbeat on 17th december. I am scheduled for the ultrasound on 12th Jan. The nausea started after 7 weeks and it is just getting worse. I hate it. Just tired and bored all the time. Need some support!


----------



## HotChillies

Starry Night said:


> Merry Christmas! today was a blast. Got a hand-embroidered bib for baby from my mother. So cute!
> 
> I also got lots of cash and I already plan on using some to get some maternity pants. I've put elastics in my regular jeans and it's already too tight of a fit.

Vow! Very Happy for you! There is so much joy on this forum when it comes to christmas and presents!


----------



## mummySS

Hope everyone had a great christmas! Welcome hotchillies! Congrats on your scan Tor!

Well the September babies group is now up and running - that makes me feel much further along (and bubs is a plum tomorrow, yay!)
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/493571-calling-all-september-2011-mummies.html


----------



## Starry Night

HotChillies said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have not been active on this thread. Only just discovered it! I am due 27th July. I had my vaginal scan, showing the heartbeat on 17th december. I am scheduled for the ultrasound on 12th Jan. The nausea started after 7 weeks and it is just getting worse. I hate it. Just tired and bored all the time. Need some support!

Welcome! You'll get lots of sympathy when it comes to morning sickness as alot of us here have had to suffer through it. Mine started to go away around week 10 but the past few days it's been coming back in waves but it's not as bad. My mom told me she went through that too so I'm hoping it goes away completely soon.

I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow! (my ticker is wrong as I never fixed it after getting my due date changed) This week is the milestone where I lost my last baby so I'm getting really nervous inspite of the increase of 2nd trimester symptoms.


----------



## Blue_bear

My morning sickness is back :( I managed a whole 3 days without it and its back with a vengence! I was hoping that now im 13 weeks it might be gone for good!

Welcome hotchillies!! 

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend, work was heaving all weekend so i am very much going to enjoy the next couple of days off. 
Have we all got exciting plans for New Years Eve? I am working again!
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Blue bear i'm the same. 4 days without it and thought I was finally rid. Last night, back with a vengeance. Sigh... However I have discovered something new to keep me amused. If I am lying down flat on my back and put my hand on my tummy with a gentle pressure, I can feel a tiny baby squirming underneath! This kept me entertained most of last night...


----------



## samzi

I was desperate for the loo yday morning so decided to get my doppler out and find the hb, well i had no trouble finding it at all as i saw the baby! well when i say saw the baby, my tummy was raised on one side but normal on the other. I put the doppler on the baby and there was the hb nice and strong. it made my day!!


----------



## Annamumof2

hey all still no any better, i keep being sick with flem this poor baby is going though enough atm lol

anyway i found out other day that i forgot to mention that the doctor found out i have something to do with antibodys and that the baby might be (badly) animic when it is born.. what does this mean?


----------



## BlueViolet

Anna, what about the antibodies? Were you told you're having an autoimmune response or is it something else? That's when your body's immune system cells react to things it's not supposed to, like your own cells. It happens to non-pregnant people all the time. If the baby is anemic that means that iron levels will be low, but that can be fixed with supplements. Hope it all gets better for you!


----------



## Blue_bear

Is anyone else having problems with *ahem ..... Thrush? :blush::blush:


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> Blue bear i'm the same. 4 days without it and thought I was finally rid. Last night, back with a vengeance. Sigh... However I have discovered something new to keep me amused. If I am lying down flat on my back and put my hand on my tummy with a gentle pressure, I can feel a tiny baby squirming underneath! This kept me entertained most of last night...

that has got to be the coolest thing ever, wow!!:happydance:



samzi said:


> I was desperate for the loo yday morning so decided to get my doppler out and find the hb, well i had no trouble finding it at all as i saw the baby! well when i say saw the baby, my tummy was raised on one side but normal on the other. I put the doppler on the baby and there was the hb nice and strong. it made my day!!

oh that is so neat too! :hugs:
you know, I had these little twinges about 4 in a day a couple days ago and thought nah it has to be my imagination but I dont think it was...maybe I was feeling the baby do a somersault. It is the most beautiful thing hey?

:hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Hi all you lovely ladies

Hope you all have had a *Merry Christmas *and are enjoying the holidays so far. Our main laptop isn't going to be fixed as too expensive so not had chance to get online much in last week but we have just ordered a new one yay! 

DM fantastic pressie off baby I can't wait to feel some movement from the lil 'un ....it's giving me awful heartburn last couple of days and I have the worse spot/acne breakout after a couple of weeks without any :( 

Had quite a quiet chrimbo here but all very nice, got lots of lovely toiletries amongst things off friends and family (must be thing to get when preggers lol)

Went to go look at a few different prams shops today but they are not open until 4th January!!! Grrr as we thought if we see one we would order to save a little on the vat increase so that was quite annoying :growlmad:

Anyone else super clumbsy at the moment ? I have lost count of the number of cups, glasses and bowls I have dropped and broken lately - it's not good :shrug:


----------



## Starry Night

I've felt some flutters that I've been hoping is the baby but I'm just 12 weeks now so it was probably gas.

and I have the flu! It's horrible. Had a fever of about 100 last night. It's gone down a few degrees but I'm off food completely though I do feel hungry. All I can get down is watered down sports' drinks so I can at least get some electrolytes. I'm hoping the extra store of calories from Christmas should tide baby over until I get better.

My gag reflexes are on high alert so I can't swallow anything solid which means no Tylenol and no prenatal vitamin. I just can't get it down no matter how hard I try. I hope baby will be OK


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm not clumsy, just semi braindead and I require approx 18 hours sleep a day or I simply can't function. Work will be interesting tomorrow...


----------



## foxforce

Aw no Starry :hugs: I do feel for you, make sure you get plenty of fluids and try eat little bits. I haven't had flu yet but I know it is the worse thing :( Hope you feel better real soon, rest up and look after yourself xx

I had the flu jab on Christmas Eve after the terrible news we have had in the UK about very poorly pregnant women with flu, never had it before but figured I need it as working in healthcare I am exposed to lots of bugs and loads of colleagues are full of colds and coughs.


----------



## Blue_bear

Yep braindead and clumsy here too!


----------



## foxforce

lol bluebear, I have the most dumb moments more than not, today I nearly drove straight onto a roundabout with out stopping!! I really scared myself, does the hormones stop something in our brain functioning?? :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

I've picked up another bug :( vomiting and diarrhoea round 2 in 2 weeks :( I can't keep anything down again so if there's no improvement by tomorrow morning it's back to the hospital :(


----------



## BlueViolet

Aw, Aaisrie and Starry, hope you feel better soon! It's awful to be sick and not be able to take much medication. My parents came to visit for Christmas and my mom had the most terrible cough. I tried so hard not to get it, so I hope it worked. I just have terrible congestion and had a nose bleed this morning. The congestion got me snoring up a storm last night. Hubby is probably not thrilled about it. Somehow I managed to snore through the snow plow coming through early this morning. 

And I know what you ladies mean about not being able to think clearly. I can't remember what I did 5 minutes ago. I once had to drive back home because I thought I forgot to close the garage door. It was closed and I felt silly, but it happens. I also managed to break a pyrex measuring bowl. Those things are supposed to be indestructible....so much for that! The other thing is I'm trying to study for teacher certification exams (I changed states so now I have to take them over) and concentrating is a joke. I might get through the book in 3 months if I'm lucky... :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Isn't it great when your sick and your OH comes home and the first thing is does is ask what you've touched before going round and spraying antibacterial on everything :( hate his OCD... All I want is a cuddle :(


----------



## Annamumof2

BlueViolet said:


> Anna, what about the antibodies? Were you told you're having an autoimmune response or is it something else? That's when your body's immune system cells react to things it's not supposed to, like your own cells. It happens to non-pregnant people all the time. If the baby is anemic that means that iron levels will be low, but that can be fixed with supplements. Hope it all gets better for you!

My iron level is fine but I have no idea about the baby, she didn't really explan much about it so I will have to bug the midwife when I have an appointment to see them on the 13th jan and get them to take more bloods but I got told that if it's still low then I will need to have something go though my tummy to the baby or something but hopefully it was just a hiccup.


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> Isn't it great when your sick and your OH comes home and the first thing is does is ask what you've touched before going round and spraying antibacterial on everything :( hate his OCD... All I want is a cuddle :(

Omg Hun that would drive me up the wall, tell him to site down and give you a nice big cuddle and worry about his madness spraying later lol


----------



## Squeeker

Hey everyone!

I haven't posted on this thread for a long time... 

It's been a crazy few days for me, but all in a good way!

I ordered a doppler for DH for Christmas and it arrived on Wednesday. DH and I were able to hear our little one's heartbeat that evening at only 9.5 weeks :cloud9:

That evening we had DH's work Christmas party and MS really, really started to kick in. I wasn't sick, but I was gagging all evening. Thankfully I was able to hold it together during the actual party!

Thursday morning we made the 8-hr trek to our hometown to spend Christmas with our families. Since we decided to tell my parents on Christmas morning, I made up an elaborate story about having a bladder infection and being on antibiotics to throw them off as I wasn't drinking. It totally, completely worked, and my family was completely floored when we told them Christmas morning! 

We did Christmas with DH's family on Boxing Day morning (yesterday) and they, too, had absolutely NO idea that we were expecting. Again, the reaction was wonderful! To top it off, DH was asked to stand in his sister's upcoming wedding :happydance:

Since then we have been telling all the friends and family we've seen, as we won't see most of them again until April. Aside from a few snooty relatives, the response has been so overwhelmingly positive and supportive... it truly has been the best Christmas ever :cloud9:

I'm now 10+3 and I've been simply exhausted... I slept a full 11.5 hours last night. DH has been great about getting up with the dogs and letting me sleep. What would I do without him?!

I hope everyone else is having a great Christmas!


----------



## Starry Night

The worst for me right now is my chest congestion and phlegm. I really am having a hard time getting anything down. This afternoon I got down half a piece of plain whole wheat toast but that's about it. I'm also looking for home remedies to treat the chest congestion. It's painful and is what makes me feel nauseous. Also, my fever keeps going back up. It will start going down and then it will relapse. I've read that you shouldn't get concerned unless it goes over 102 but I don't like the thought of being consistently 99 and 100 for as long as I have (since yesterday). May call my OB tomorrow....


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey Starry, it's a good idea to call the OB. They might give you some good suggestions and you'll have peace of mind. Try some hot tea with lots of honey (I love chamomile). You'll need lots of rest and plenty of liquids. Research has proven chicken soup can actually help with colds, so home remedies can be helpful. Also, try breathing in some steam from a shower to loosen the mucus. You can also use a humidifier. You can also try a medicated vapor rub to help you breathe better. Hope this helps!


----------



## HotChillies

Starry Night said:


> HotChillies said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have not been active on this thread. Only just discovered it! I am due 27th July. I had my vaginal scan, showing the heartbeat on 17th december. I am scheduled for the ultrasound on 12th Jan. The nausea started after 7 weeks and it is just getting worse. I hate it. Just tired and bored all the time. Need some support!
> 
> Welcome! You'll get lots of sympathy when it comes to morning sickness as alot of us here have had to suffer through it. Mine started to go away around week 10 but the past few days it's been coming back in waves but it's not as bad. My mom told me she went through that too so I'm hoping it goes away completely soon.
> 
> I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow! (my ticker is wrong as I never fixed it after getting my due date changed) This week is the milestone where I lost my last baby so I'm getting really nervous inspite of the increase of 2nd trimester symptoms.Click to expand...

Hang in there this time! We will pray for you. I am sure you will be fine!:hugs:


----------



## HotChillies

DragonMummy said:


> Blue bear i'm the same. 4 days without it and thought I was finally rid. Last night, back with a vengeance. Sigh... However I have discovered something new to keep me amused. If I am lying down flat on my back and put my hand on my tummy with a gentle pressure, I can feel a tiny baby squirming underneath! This kept me entertained most of last night...

Vow! This must be wonderful! Cant wait to get there:happydance:


----------



## Purple_poppy

Hi ladies, I just now found you all!

I'm 34, I have a 5yr old son, and a wonderful husband. I had my IUD out in July, and used FAM to TTC right after and got my BFP in Nov. I'm due July 17th or there abouts. 

I've had some spotting, off and on. Had a scan at 6weeks and saw the HB - 160s. I have a doppler and listen to baby every night and the HB is usually 160-170.

I have a check up Thursday with my OB, NT scan on 1/10, and anatomy scan 2/17!

I can't wait to get to know all of you!


----------



## samzi

welcome :)


----------



## Starry Night

BlueViolet said:


> Hey Starry, it's a good idea to call the OB. They might give you some good suggestions and you'll have peace of mind. Try some hot tea with lots of honey (I love chamomile). You'll need lots of rest and plenty of liquids. Research has proven chicken soup can actually help with colds, so home remedies can be helpful. Also, try breathing in some steam from a shower to loosen the mucus. You can also use a humidifier. You can also try a medicated vapor rub to help you breathe better. Hope this helps!

I didn't realize that vapor rubs were safe. I've been craving some all day. I should send dh to go pick some up along with chicken soup. I've been drinking some tea with honey and I'm finally starting to cough some of the mucus loose. I had called our telehealth line and they told me to go to the ER but they ALWAYS tell you to go to the ER. I decided to wait until tomorrow and call my OB. I'm breathing fine in spite of the mucous and I don't feel like sitting in the waiting room for hours around other sick people.

I finally got the Tylenol and prenatal vitamin down so I'm feeling OK at the moment.


----------



## dan-o

Hi Ladies, hope everyone had a lovely Christmas :)

Sorry to hear some of you are poorly, hope it passes quickly for you :hugs:

I'm off for my dating/NT scan tomorrow morning, seems like I've waited forever for it! 
Very nervous about the slim chance of this being another partial molar pregnancy, or something being wrong with the baby, but also excited in case all is fine! Fingers crossed!

:hug:


----------



## mummySS

Welcome purple!

Good luck for the scan tomorrow dan-o! FX for you. I'm sure you'll be fine.

Starry and Aaisrie - hope you feel better soon and that you didn't end up in hospital :hugs: 

Squeeker - glad all went well with telling the family!

Sorry to hear some people's MS is returning... Mine never really went away :rofl: I'm starting to get incredibly bored of it now. 

toodles everyone, i'm off to have a shower, am still in my jim jams x


----------



## Genie Doo

Hi All, 

and special welcome for the newbies! :happydance:

Sorry for missing out so much - I promise I will try to read back as much as I can. The end of the year is always crazy with my job and I was outta time too much. :shrug:

All is fine with me - dizziness and nausea are leaving me by now (at least I hope so:haha:. 
I had scan last Tuesday (21st dec) and all was fine with the baby. 
The only partially disturbing thing is that I had another scan today, too (this is for the special examination because of my age) - and the data showed the baby to be 12w6d... Which is PERFECTLY FINE - except that is showed the same last week!
But I think as all heartrate and everything was fine all it means is that two other docs are using other methods of mesuring babies and therefore showing different data... 

PLS SOMEONE MAKE ME STOP!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh: I'm so crazy. I should be JUST HAPPY!:flower:


----------



## Jenni4

Hi everyone!! Sorry to hear that some of you are under the weather...I hope you feel better soon and I hope everyone is getting lots of rest after the busy holiday!! I know I feel like sleeping all the time! I feel like sometimes if I lay down and press gently I can feel little flutters, like a rolling sensation inside...maybe it's just my imagination...not sure, but it's all i can do everyday NOT to call my ob for an ultrasound because I swear my stomach is smaller. I looked more pregnant at 8 weeks then I do now! It's freaking me out a bit. I can't wait till I can really feel the baby move...I have nightmares that I have lost the baby and don't know it. I never worried with my first, but this one has me worried, like I am pressing my luck to have a healthy baby the second time around. I'm 36...37 next month...which doesn't help much. just thought I'd share...i haven't been around much because of the holiday...take care!


----------



## Genie Doo

Dan-o, fingers crossed for your scan! :)

Jenni4, I'm almost 35, too, and yes, in a way more worried then with my first... I think its normal for us old chicks. :haha::haha:


----------



## Purple_poppy

Genie Doo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> and special welcome for the newbies! :happydance:
> 
> Sorry for missing out so much - I promise I will try to read back as much as I can. The end of the year is always crazy with my job and I was outta time too much. :shrug:
> 
> All is fine with me - dizziness and nausea are leaving me by now (at least I hope so:haha:.
> I had scan last Tuesday (21st dec) and all was fine with the baby.
> The only partially disturbing thing is that I had another scan today, too (this is for the special examination because of my age) - and the data showed the baby to be 12w6d... Which is PERFECTLY FINE - except that is showed the same last week!
> But I think as all heartrate and everything was fine all it means is that two other docs are using other methods of mesuring babies and therefore showing different data...
> 
> PLS SOMEONE MAKE ME STOP!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh: I'm so crazy. I should be JUST HAPPY!:flower:

The dates can be + or - 2-3 days each time they measure. Having two scans so close together, I'm not surprised at all that the measurements were the same :)

Thank you all for the welcome!


----------



## sparklexox

HI ladies,

Dan-o looking forard to your scan pics and update. xxx I have mine on Thurs cant wait!

Has any1 else been feeling movement? Am almost 100%, I recognize it from my DD. below my belly button to the left, it like popping like pop corn popping lol just happens at night or after eating I have to be lien flat!! Gives me much hope everything is ok.


xxx


----------



## dan-o

Funny you mention the popping sensation sparkle, I've had that too! Wonder what it is?

I've not had any flutters at all, but I can often hear baby moving when I dopple now.. it swims away! :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

About the scan dates thing it also depends on the scanner!! Noodle is measuring above dates every time, last week at booking in it was +2 above dates today +3 above dates. Got an awesome scan pic today. Stuck in hospital again with dehydration due to hyperemesis but seeing noodle bouncing round certainly cheered me up!
Dates 11 +2, by measurement 11 +5
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/4c61aba4.jpg


----------



## Genie Doo

Sparklexox, 

I feel movements, too, for me it is more like a butterfly flying in my womb... But I think it is the same. I felt it with my daugther in week 15, now it seems I'm feeling it much earlier. 

Purple-poppy, thanks, yeah, I pretty much sure everything is fine is just that such measurements are not that accurate as we wish them to be. :)


----------



## Genie Doo

I forgot to tell that on the scan doc claimed the baby to be a BOY. 
I cannot really believe this soooo early...

Has anyone had such perdiction so early?


----------



## Genie Doo

Aaisrie,

beany is beautiful! :)


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies hope you are all well and had a great holiday- oh my gosh, mine was so busy.



Jenni4 said:


> Hi everyone!! Sorry to hear that some of you are under the weather...I hope you feel better soon and I hope everyone is getting lots of rest after the busy holiday!! I know I feel like sleeping all the time! I feel like sometimes if I lay down and press gently I can feel little flutters, like a rolling sensation inside...maybe it's just my imagination...not sure, but it's all i can do everyday NOT to call my ob for an ultrasound because I swear my stomach is smaller. I looked more pregnant at 8 weeks then I do now! It's freaking me out a bit. I can't wait till I can really feel the baby move...I have nightmares that I have lost the baby and don't know it. I never worried with my first, but this one has me worried, like I am pressing my luck to have a healthy baby the second time around. I'm 36...37 next month...which doesn't help much. just thought I'd share...i haven't been around much because of the holiday...take care!

oh my gosh Jenni, that exact thing happend to me at your stage- right around 12 weeks or just before my stomach shrunk, I was like agghh! But I knew from reading that it was the fact that the placenta takes over completely and you loose a lot of progesterone and your pregnancy hormone starts to decrease- its still darn scary. I can happily say now at 13w5d I have a tummy again and I think its a real bump now- so cute. Sounds like everything is progressing great :hugs:


Genie Doo said:


> I forgot to tell that on the scan doc claimed the baby to be a BOY.
> I cannot really believe this soooo early...
> 
> Has anyone had such perdiction so early?

oh that is soo cool, I had a bunch of people try and guess the nub, but nothing concrete- actually what we thought was the nub is likely part of the other foot lol... Did the doctor say why he believed it to be a boy?

Aiserie- beautiful new scan!!!!! Although I love the the older one with the Santa hat :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Lol aaisrie i just noticed your scan pic with the santa hat. Sooo cute and funny! :)


----------



## Genie Doo

Britt, the doc claime to see the nub. :) Honestly I haven't seen a thing but probably I was just far too nervous to check out. :)

MummySS- thanks for telling, I haven't seen it either until now but it is defo funny! :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive just been sorting out the clothes and bits we have brought so far :) My mum came up yesterday with loads of stuff from my sisters little one tto, so ive sorted it all out into size piles so i can get an idea what i have and what i still need.
Feeling very excited now, looking at all the little babygrows etc :)


----------



## DragonMummy

blue I've had little babygrows kicking around the house for nearly 2 years. just couldn't help myself!

I didn't think they could tell the sex this early? your sonographer must have a much clearer scanner than the NHS provides :rofl:


----------



## Starry Night

I"m not getting any better. :( While the Tylenol is working my fever gets down to completely normal but I'm having a hard time clearing the phlegm. And as soon as the Tylenol wears off my fever shoots right back up to 100. :(

I called my OB's office today to make an appointment but they're closed all week! So I was going to go to the ER today simply because it's my only option for medical treatment except I started barfing all over the place in the middle of the driveway. I'd much rather barf in private than in the triage and waiting room. And it got rid of some of the phlegm. I haven't barfed since but it's still a struggle to get stuff down...even plain water. Slow sips seems to do the trick and the tea and honey helped to settle things a bit for now. Too chicken to try and eat anything as I barfed up apple sauce and that's supposed to be a gentle "flu" food.

I'm breathing normally and my chest congestion isn't getting worse so I'm trying not to worry. Just working on drinking fluids and keeping my fever down. I'm very constipated....going on day 3....but I haven't really eaten anything so there isn't much to get rid of. My immune system is normally quite good and I'm accustomed to getting over a bug within 12 hours....24 at the most. This is bit of a struggle. I feel like the universe is against my baby.


----------



## Starry Night

And the strangest part is it seems the only food I can keep down is Ferror Rocher chocolates....


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey Starry, it stinks you couldn't get a doctor appointment. The ER waiting time is no fun even if you're not throwing up. Those chocolates are awesome, so I'm glad you can at least keep those down. Have you tried sipping a sports drink or is that a no go? 

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow and I'll probably get yelled at for all the chocolate I've been eating. Who thinks it's a good idea to give out big containers of chocolate truffles for Christmas? My parents, that's who...hehe. I was told to gain only 20lbs total and I'm up to 6lbs already. Was anyone else told to keep the weight gain to a minimum?


----------



## Aaisrie

mummySS said:


> Lol aaisrie i just noticed your scan pic with the santa hat. Sooo cute and funny! :)

Haha yea the joys of Elfme on iPhone lol I couldn't resist!

I'm on my 2nd iv now with added vitamins!! And regardless of how awful this is I'd still do it all again, just hope the hyperemesis leaves at the end of 1st tri because that's not that far away!!


----------



## MrsWez

We got to see our baby today, but no picture as the printer was broken. Peanut was very active and has a heartrate of 138. I am feeling very poorly. Can't seem to keep anything down, Dr. gave me some Zofran and that seems to be working but I still feel miserable. :sick:


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry you girls are feeling so rough, i ve only had a bit of sickness with this pregnancy and was only saying the other day in my journal it seemed to have gone now, well spoke too soon. got in car to go to my mum and dads for callums 1st birthday party. drove 2 mins then bam! a wave of sickness and i actually had to pull over and be sick at the road side :blush:. thankfulls no one was around to see. then as soon as it had come it had gone.


----------



## Starry Night

BlueViolet said:


> Hey Starry, it stinks you couldn't get a doctor appointment. The ER waiting time is no fun even if you're not throwing up. Those chocolates are awesome, so I'm glad you can at least keep those down. Have you tried sipping a sports drink or is that a no go?

I have been sipping a watered-down sports drink for the past two days. Still haven't barfed again but I've been spitting up phlegm for the past hour. It's gross but I'm choosing to see it as progress. I've also now been able to keep down some saltine crackers, apple sauce and more tea with honey. I'm hoping to brave some chicken noodle soup later today.

I'm trying to remember it's harder to knock off a bug when you're pregnant and if I caught my friend's bug (she's the only sickie I came into contact with) it is already a long-lasting one. She was sick for 3 or 4 days and she could take medicine.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey Starry, I'm glad you were able to drink and eat a bit more. That's a good sign. Extra sleep should help your immune system recover. Great excuse to take a nap and forget about the house chores :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Now I want to know, when is that pregnant glow supposed to kick in? I'm getting ready to go to a dinner party and I'm noticing all I have to show for being 3 months pregnant is a face full of pimples and a pot belly. Not cool!


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet said:


> Now I want to know, when is that pregnant glow supposed to kick in? I'm getting ready to go to a dinner party and I'm noticing all I have to show for being 3 months pregnant is a face full of pimples and a pot belly. Not cool!

lol, same here. I think the only "glow" I have is a sheen of sweat from morning sickness. :blush:


----------



## Annamumof2

Right girls I have a chest infection and virual infection on top which means I'm on antibiotics and steriods poor baby going though alot and it's not even here yet lol


----------



## Genie Doo

Oh, hun, I'm so sorry for you! How long will it take to get over this, what they say?

I was so happy my sickness went away exactly on Xmas day... WAS. Sickness returned this morning and I feel like adoring the china god all the time...:wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

I had the same thing Genie. I really thought it was gone until boxing day! Oh well, on the bright side at least we're getting a longer period of feeling ok between bad days!


----------



## Blue_bear

I am so god dam emotional, ive cried so much in the last few days its crazy! Not helped by stupid family members that i am now officially disowning!lol. 

Hows everyone feeling? x


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, I'm back from the dreaded NT scan! 
I was so nervous, my pounding heartbeat was making the baby jump up and down, lol!

Everything looked great though, I was worrying about nothing!

Baby is measuring 13 weeks and 1 day, nuchal fold normal, nasal bone very obvious (dads nose!) 2 arms and two legs, a head and a strong heartbeat. Everything we need to see at this stage! :cloud9:

20w scan is on Valentines day :happydance:

We got 3 pics of the little wriggler:
 



Attached Files:







13 week scan1.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 16









13 week scan2.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 16









13 week scan3.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Blue_bear

fab piccys hun! x


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!
Hope you all had a nice time off!
Sorry to hear some of you are poorly :(
Lovely pics Dan-o!!!
Welcome to all the ladies who joined since I was last on! :)
AFM- I have suddenly developed a bump....I've been barely eating so I don't think it's too much food lol! I ordered some maternity jeans in my normal size but they're massive! on the legs and bum bit.... :( annoying!
I have been feeling some flutterings but so slight that I wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't had one before!
I'm so unhappy with my scan, I didn't get told HB or anything and they couldn't do the NT bit as the baby wasn't in the right position, I was in there all of 5 mins....
I think I'm going to pay and have another private scan as they were much better...... I can't live with a crap scan AND a crap MW!!!
Hope you're all well,
xxxx


----------



## Purple_poppy

Amazing pics Dan-o!!!

I have, red skin, new pimples, grease - no glow here! Lol. All this developed this week... last week my face was dull and dry. I think I liked it better dry and dull than this way! ;)


----------



## freckles09

Hey girls, haven't been on here for a few days as was busy over Crimbo! Hope you all had a lovely Christmas! What's everyone doing for NYE? We aren't doing anything at the mo, i just think it's a bit overrated, i can't be bothered to go out plus i've spent all my money in the sales :blush:

Sorry to hear a few of you are ill with morning sickness, nausea or flu - i hope you get better soon. I went into town this morning and had to sit down twice as i thought i was going to pass out! It was really horrible and now i have a bad headache :growlmad:

The new scan pics are fab :thumbup: my 22 week scan isn't until the 2nd March which seems like ages away! 

Oh and welcome to the newbies!


----------



## Blue_bear

Awww Doodles thats no fair! I was considering paying private to get 4d scan done actually, not sure what hubby will say but as its a few weeks before they can do it i have some time to work on him!
I also have got quite a belly now too! I cant suck it in anymore. I didnt exactly have a flat tummy to start with, but its definatly there now. My sister sent me some maternity tops, and mum got me some maternity work trousers so i think im all good for a bit. I have to say though, i got my maternity jeans from peacocks a couple of weeks ago now, and have been living in them. Got them in my usual size and they fit fabby, but they are like skinny jean style. Think it probably just depends where you get them from, ive heard Mothercare are quite bad for the sizes varying.


----------



## dan-o

I'm dreading buying mat clothes, I have enough of a hassle finding normal trousers which fit! (long legs, thick waist)


----------



## mummySS

ugh me too, i'm only 5'0 so trousers are difficult at the best of times... 

On the positive side, i've been trying to shift the stone i gained after getting married 2.5 years ago, and thanks to the morning (all day) sickness I have finally lost it and back to a size 10! I'll make the most of fitting into my normal jeans for another couple of weeks until the bump kicks in :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

omg Dan theyre beautiful! Hello little one!!! And your 20 week is the same day as mine :happydance:

What time is yours? I think we're 0900 or 0920am. I like an early appointment. More chance of them being on time....


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and for fellow shorties, i think Next do petite maternity jeans. I know they did when I was preg with H. I have some skinnies from Red Herring in debenhams that need TWO large rollups!!


----------



## dan-o

DragonMummy said:


> omg Dan theyre beautiful! Hello little one!!! And your 20 week is the same day as mine :happydance:
> 
> What time is yours? I think we're 0900 or 0920am. I like an early appointment. More chance of them being on time....

Aww thanks hun :hugs: 

Isn't that funny we both have our 20w scans on valentines day!?
Mind you our EDD's are quite close again now :) 

Unfortunately I will be a year older by then... ugh... 34!!! :shock:

My appts 9am too, for the same reason.. I HATE waiting LOL! :D x


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: good enough reason! My birthday is in April so no such worries for me. Although not far behind you at nearly 31....


----------



## Annamumof2

i just took a look in my folder and noticed the notes from my last scan and now my bump is not a july baby its a june baby? i dunno what to go by, the scan date or the date i was given in the first please... what would you do girls?


----------



## DragonMummy

mine is officially 30th June but I'm sticking with 1st July as by my ov dates i think it was closer to July 3rd. Baby will come when it's ready anyway so all pretty irrelevant for a couple of days I guess x


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> mine is officially 30th June but I'm sticking with 1st July as by my ov dates i think it was closer to July 3rd. Baby will come when it's ready anyway so all pretty irrelevant for a couple of days I guess x

i'm just trying to work it all out... because i will be induced again... so working out roughly what dates i should go by... i think i will go by scan date and then mention it to midwife and then if i need to change again i will change again lol

may i still be aloud in here if i do change to June?


----------



## DragonMummy

i think youre stuck with us now, Anna! And I think they just go by whatever dates they think rather than what you think. It's just whether or not you agree with them. I still maintain H wasn't born at 38 weeks but was actually past 39. I knew he'd be a september baby, not october. Mummy knows best....


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> i think youre stuck with us now, Anna! And I think they just go by whatever dates they think rather than what you think. It's just whether or not you agree with them. I still maintain H wasn't born at 38 weeks but was actually past 39. I knew he'd be a september baby, not october. Mummy knows best....

true.. then again skye was due 22nd July 2006 and she was induced 20th July 2006, with Jason he was due on my sisters birthday 22nd Jan 2005 and was induced 24th Jan 2005 and that was because of the high blood pressure and the pre-eclampser.. i have spoken about IF i will get induced again and they said they wont roughly know till 30ish weeks but then i guess 4 days extra isnt as bad


----------



## HotChillies

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies, I'm back from the dreaded NT scan!
> I was so nervous, my pounding heartbeat was making the baby jump up and down, lol!
> 
> Everything looked great though, I was worrying about nothing!
> 
> Baby is measuring 13 weeks and 1 day, nuchal fold normal, nasal bone very obvious (dads nose!) 2 arms and two legs, a head and a strong heartbeat. Everything we need to see at this stage! :cloud9:
> 
> 20w scan is on Valentines day :happydance:
> 
> We got 3 pics of the little wriggler:

Awesome pics Dan-O! I like your comments too!


----------



## phoebe

hi girls xx:hi::hi::hi:

gorgeous piccies dan-o xx:baby::happydance: got my scan tom, getting scared now lol xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive got my scan on valentines day too at 9.20am! Still seems like ages away! They changed my dates to 3rd July at the hospital but for some reason my mum is adament it will be a june baby, lol. 
Can i just check with you girls, you dont get a 4d scan on nhs right?
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

nope you don't. We have to pay. Think you can get them from about £70 but for a dvd and pictures and all that malarkey its about £150. I'm going to get one done this time. Fuck it - I'm a ltttc'er. I deserve treats!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

how do you find out where and how much it all is?

i want to find one for this one seeing as this one MIGHT be my last baby


----------



## DragonMummy

i just google 4d scan and my nearest town and it brings them up on a map. they all have prices on clearly. unlike when i was looking for ivf clinics and you have to beg for a bloody price list!


----------



## samzi

fab news dan-o xx


----------



## Annamumof2

thanks DM think im gonna have a word with the midwife see if she can give me some numbers and prices ive just looked on the net and couldnt find anything but i guess im not good at serching as i used to lol


----------



## DragonMummy

not sure mw will have anything as theyre all independant, nothing to do with nhs. have just done a quick search under banbury and there's quite a few near you

this one is in Banbury


----------



## DragonMummy

and here is the google maps link with your local ones on


----------



## Starry Night

congrats, dan-o! Those scan pics are lovely and I'm glad it was a good experience for you!

There aren't any 4-D clinics near me. I'd have to drive to Toronto to get one. It's not that super-far of a drive but I can't stand the thought of fighting traffic. And I'm sure I wouldn't get pics of my next children and that doesn't seem fair. I don't know. Money is tight right now anyways. 

My fever finally broke last night. I'm so relieved. I'm still rather sick....water is still making my stomach churn...but I can already feel a slight improvement. I can actually sleep now. Up 'til now I kept having feverish, restless sleeps.

Tomorrow marks the exact point in my pregnancy where I lost the last baby. This illness mostly has distracted me from the fact (too busy being sick to dwell upon my pregnancy at all) but it isn't make me feel better about it either. My flu symptoms are stronger than my pregnancy symptoms and my lack of eating has made my stomach shrink.


----------



## Blue_bear

I def think im going to see about booking one, when were you thinking of having yours done DM?


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> not sure mw will have anything as theyre all independant, nothing to do with nhs. have just done a quick search under banbury and there's quite a few near you
> 
> this one is in Banbury

thanks hun... helped alot and abit pricey but i will have a word with hubby see what he thinks... i want one but when i saw the pic of Andys bros wifes 4d scan i thought it was ugly and scary lol


----------



## DragonMummy

Anna my friends one was so clear that you could tell her baby looked like her older son when he was born. was lovely. Another thing I like is that you can bring several people with you - I think it's up to 5. So is a good treat for Grandparents - maybe a joint mother's day pressie for mum and MIL ;)

BB I was thinking about 24-26 weeks? I'll be 28 weeks on my birthday but not sure I particularly want to wait that long. Mid to end of March probably. 

Starry we're in England. Nothing is far away :rofl:


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Anna my friends one was so clear that you could tell her baby looked like her older son when he was born. was lovely. Another thing I like is that you can bring several people with you - I think it's up to 5. So is a good treat for Grandparents - maybe a joint mother's day pressie for mum and MIL ;)
> 
> BB I was thinking about 24-26 weeks? I'll be 28 weeks on my birthday but not sure I particularly want to wait that long. Mid to end of March probably.
> 
> Starry we're in England. Nothing is far away :rofl:

yeah might be a good idea i will have to wait and see... might get them to chip in so i dont have to pay alone lol


----------



## DragonMummy

maybe see what your pics are like from your 20 week? if theyre good you may not need to bother. if theyre rubbish, worth the splurge. depends on whether you have more important things like cots and prams to spend the money on.


By the way kids, Avent bottles are half price in mamas and papas. i got 12 for £30! I got a breast pump too. I do plan to try bf'ing again but I didn't produce enough last time so will be prepared. And I got an electric pump this time instead of the crappy manual one. Hopefully that might help with stimulating a bit more out.


----------



## Starry Night

I know you're in England. ;) And I live in one of the most populated regions of Canada...cities bleed into one another....so I don't get why I have to drive over an hour to get 4d scans! At least I'm not desperate for them so I don't mind living without.


----------



## DragonMummy

Blue_bear said:


> I def think im going to see about booking one, when were you thinking of having yours done DM?

I think there's one in Woking and one in Guildford. Will check out Hampshire as well, see which one is cheapest in a half hour radius.


----------



## Maid Marian

Argh I'm feeling sooo rotten today. I've kinda gone off sweet stuff (weird for me!!) and now if I even have a little bit I just feel so vile. Anyone else having this?


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey Rose, hope you feel better soon! I couldn't give up sweets. My hubby still gets to drink. At least I still have chocolate. 

I had my second midwife appointment today and I'm so excited. We were able to hear the heart beat. It sounded like a train - so loud and fast. We recorded it on our phone so we were able to e-mail it to our parents. I also get to keep replaying it. I'm so happy everything is okay :) Now I have 7 more weeks to wait until the ultrasound. We're trying to save money and time, so we're going to try not to go to an independent place to have one done (it's 1.5hrs away). It is very tempting though.


----------



## LittleSpy

Rose_W said:


> Argh I'm feeling sooo rotten today. I've kinda gone off sweet stuff (weird for me!!) and now if I even have a little bit I just feel so vile. Anyone else having this?


I've been like this for most of the last 2 months. I normally have a horrible sweet tooth. I've especially gone off ice cream -- yuck! For any sweet craving I've actually had, I've made fruity frozen yogurt with almost no added sugar and that's about as sweet as I can handle. :shrug: It's really weird for me.


----------



## mummySS

Sorry to hear you're feeling so rotten Rose. 

My sickness has reached new levels this week, but weirdly the mornings are not so bad now but I'm feeling unbelievably sick in the evenings. Has this happened to any of you? I also seem to be throwing up less, but the nausea has doubled? 

When oh when will this go away... :(


----------



## Doodlepants

Evening all! 
Has anyone else not bought anything yet?!
I think we're going to start getting little bits each week now and then start saving for the buggy, we FINALLY decided on one yay!
....oh and then saving for the car seat etc too... cheap isn't it?! lol!!
Anyway, what's everyone got so far? (if anything) xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I would love a 4d scan but the cheapest here is £210!!!!


----------



## BlueViolet

I got the cutest giraffe print outfit from Baby Gap. So impractical, but so adorable. I also got a crib that hubby still has to put together. The box says the age minimum is 6 months. Does that mean that we need to buy a bassinet for the first 6 months? I wish someone would make a list of stuff you absolutely must buy. You get to a store and see a million products and it's tough to narrow down what you need vs. what will take up space and not get used later on.


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Heya, i've not been on in a while as i've been very busy wit having two already close in age and the time of year but wanted to come on and say hi!! :D

Hope everybody is well :D :D

Had a scan on the 17th December due to bleeding for the third time but luckily bean was just fine and haven't bled since. Was offered the NT scan as it was too early at that scan to measure fluid on baby's neck as was only 11weeks plus 1 so have taken it so i can see beanie again although i wouldn't usually have the test, as with all of mine i refuse the screening tests.

How is everyone? I'd like to look through posts but thee are just so many :( :(

Has everybody got any ideas of gender? I just know beanie is a boy and can tell i think from the scan pic. Will put my bump and scan pic up now. Where do i put them? Is there a pic section?? Or shall i just put it on here? xxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Doodlepants said:


> Evening all!
> Has anyone else not bought anything yet?!
> I think we're going to start getting little bits each week now and then start saving for the buggy, we FINALLY decided on one yay!
> ....oh and then saving for the car seat etc too... cheap isn't it?! lol!!
> Anyway, what's everyone got so far? (if anything) xxxx

We have got quite a few bits :S Mainly because we want to do little bots each time were out and about rather than all in one big shop. Going to do the same with nappie etc on our food shop.My pram was too much of a bargain to be missed, and my mum has brought quite a few bits for us, moses basket and some clothes. Also got my sisters LO's hand me downs,so were doing ok at the mo! Have decided to wait on buying any more clothes until we find out what we are having now xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just thought I would put 'The List' together for what you would need to buy.....

Before baby is born - Labour Bag or Bag for Mum

Nighties - 1 for giving birth in and 2 more to change into
Knickers! - And loads of them
Maternity Pads - Apparently you can lose blood for days
Slippers - Incase you want to walk around the hospital
Towel - For showering
Toiletries - For showering and hygine
Breast Pads - Alot of these!!
Nursing Bra - If breast feeding
Stash of Chocolate!
Magazines
Camera!
Change of clothes

Before baby is born - Baby Bag or Hospital Bag

Short sleeve baby grow - I'd take a few of these
Long sleeve baby grow - Again a few of these
Nappies - Alot of these!
Socks or Booties
Bibs
Hat
Scratch Mits
Bottle - If not breast feeding
Dummies
An Outfit - To travel home in

For After the Baby is born - The Essentials

Moses Basket / Bassinet - Upto 6 months
Pram / Travel System - If you drive I would suggest a Travel System
Steriliser & Bottles - Electric or Microwavable
Bibs, Hats, Scratch Mittens, Baby Grows, Socks, Booties, Outfits, Blankets, Towel & Flanel.
Baby Bath
Nappy Holder
Nappy Disposal
Blanket for the Moses Basket/Bassinet
Changing Mats
Travel Changing bag - for pram
Dummies
Baby Monitor
Tempreture measurer - To check the room you are in is at a good temp for baby

If anyone thinks of anything else I will add it to the list...

:blush:


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Here is the link to my scan and bump pics :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/495883-scan-bump-pic-gender-guesses.html

x


----------



## Annamumof2

Me and Skye brought a few toys and a nice 8 peice clothing set from mothercare other day, I'm saving up for buggy and car seat, already have Moses basket and stand so won't need to buy that and a bath I think, so will start making a list of things we have and need in the next few weeks

(typed this while having a coughing fit, waiting for Andy to go get my prescription from the hospital as can't breath very well)


----------



## gw76

12 week scan today...everything went well :happydance: Baby was sleeping...heart rate was 154...technician "woke" baby up long enough for him/her to wiggle about a wee bit, get comfy and go back to sleep!
Baby measuring bigger - 13 weeks instead of 12 weeks 2 days, but were told to wait and see what the measurements are like at 20 week scan...
So relieved to have seen my wee baby - and to see who is responsible for my constant morning sickness O:)


----------



## Britt11

XSunshineMumX said:


> Here is the link to my scan and bump pics :D
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/495883-scan-bump-pic-gender-guesses.html
> 
> x

hey great bump, had a look at the scan- think its too early to tell anything also I dont see a money shot. I tried to guess mine at 12w3d as well and no luck, what we thought was the nub is likely part of the foot :dohh: have to wait for our 18 week scan. :hugs:


gw76 said:


> 12 week scan today...everything went well :happydance: Baby was sleeping...heart rate was 154...technician "woke" baby up long enough for him/her to wiggle about a wee bit, get comfy and go back to sleep!
> Baby measuring bigger - 13 weeks instead of 12 weeks 2 days, but were told to wait and see what the measurements are like at 20 week scan...
> So relieved to have seen my wee baby - and to see who is responsible for my constant morning sickness O:)
> 
> View attachment 150429

oh my gosh, how cute that the LO was trying to sleep...ahhh melts your heart doesnt it. Great pics, my baby was measuring big too, the doc said that is a great sign. :thumbup:

as for me, well this is the first day really (well since I had that brief episode about a month ago) that I have had sickness. What the heck?? I am feeling great almost the entire pregnancy, but I had a hot dog last night and dont think that agreed with me- hope I feel better tomorrow. I am 14 weeks tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Such lovely scans, ladies! No nub guesses on my part. I can't see a thing! lol

All these scans are actually making me excited for my own. Now that I truly seem to be on the mend (yay) I'm starting to feel pregnant again. I keep feeling little flutters that remind me of my implantation 'cramps' I got just before my bfp. Could that be the baby?


----------



## Sherri81

Ahh, too much to catch up on!! And I am so tired after running around from 9AM-3:30PM today!! Hubby was all like 'you just went around to stores today, you didn't even do anything.' And I wanted to THROTTLE him!! I didn't DO anything?? Ummm, how about returning all defective, duplicate Xmas gifts?? And the Drs... and shopping for dinner and my prescriptions.....

Grrr..... I hate it when he pulls that crap. Oh, and get this... so our stove still isn't working due to the element being gone. So what to do for dinner?? Well, you can go to the deli here and buy a fully cooked rotiserie style chicken. Well... that sounds good. Not too expensive, and you can just buy salads and bread etc etc and have a good meal that can all be done in the microwave. Well, I tell Ian this and he freaks! "I hate that shit. Why did you get it? I want something else. I don't f**king like that chicken. What else are we having with it? That's it? F**k!'

Ummm, excuse me? Where are his suggestions on what to do for dinner? And then when I take offense to him being an ass, he has the nerve to tell me I am being a hormonal bitch! 

I just about twisted his nut sack off!

So anyways, saw the Dr and heard the heartbeat today. It was about 155, and really strong, and sitting to the left just like Devon did. The Dr assumes it is a girl based on this. She said although its a wives tale, there is still some truth to it because even adult women have higher heart rates than adult men. And because my boys have had heart rates of about 133, she thinks my girls tend to be higher. She was so surprised to hear the heart rate again though. She gave the ok to travel tomorrow. We are doing our second Xmas with Ian's mom tomorrow, but we have to travel 8 hours south for it. She said I have to get up and walk around every 2 hours during the ride.

So all is good so far (thank God, literally). I have felt a little flutter here and there, but nothing much yet. Know its the baby because it's where the heartbeat is heard. No one knows I am pregnant yet still. So, so far the secret is safe... or so my parents are telling me.

Ummm, there are no 4D scan places around me, so that isn't even an option for me. So there is no tears or anything about that on my end. I do get ultrasounds from my OB every 2 weeks or so... so that's nice. I will be getting another one on Jan 4, which is nice. Just under a week to go!!

As for sweets, I am kind of into them, but not really. Like it really depends on what kind. I can't do ice cream or frozen yogurt or anything. But I am totally feeling those cheap Xmas chocolates you can get for kids stockings... if you know what I mean. Like the Lilliput egg kind of chocolate. And I will go for any of the NON sour 5 cent candies. So its not 'good' sweets at all. And I have also been living on ritz crackers with assorted cheeses. When I don't want dinner... I have Ritz!

We haven't bought anything, and we haven't even thought about it. Basically the plan is this... if I get to a viable gestation, my parents 'might' get a crib and dresser set and keep it at their house. But then, the rest will be bought when the baby comes home. A car seat!! Get thee to Walmart Ian and buy a carseat ASAP so we can leave the hospital!! Get some diapers and wipes and diaper shirts at the same time. And hopefully, everyone else will go buy me stuff for a baby shower after I get home. That is that. We aren't doing anything this time!! I don't want to have to return cribs and dressers and carseats again. It was too depressing.

I think that is about all over here. 

The scan pics are awesome!! Can't believe these little ones look like little babies already!


----------



## Jenni4

Hi! I haven't even started buying a thing. I think we are going to wait until February or March....once we hit about 20 to 24 weeks. I keep having this nagging feeling that something is wrong. I called my ob, she said "don't worry if you're not bleeding and we don't want to bring you in just for doppler because if we can't find it then you will just worry even more" great! thanks for nothing! I guess I just wait until Jan18th. anyway....we are just going to buy the basics this time....we spent way too much money last time on things we never used!


----------



## DragonMummy

Here's my annoying been there bought that view of the shopping lists. Don't get disposable knickers, they're hideous. Go to m&s and get a couple of 5 packs of their biggest black cotton knickers. Also sofie your bleeding for a couple of days estimation is rather short. I bled for over 6 weeks! I used night time sanitary towels as I found the maternity ones were like the ones I had to wear when I was 12... Also I won't be bothering with nappy disposal again. All it does is wrap it in a nappy sack for you. I can do that myself and save a lot! Plus they end up stinking and are bloody hideous to empty. Am just going to stick them in sacks and leave them by the front door til I can take them to the bin. The same goes for nappy holders. They actually make life more difficult! My changing table was by a window so I used to just keep a neat stack of them on the window sill! Oh and most baby monitors have a room thermometer on. I had about 20 muslin squares, you can use them for anything. Also I had about 4 blankets and sheets to make it easier to deal with any accidents at night. Scratch mitts, I found the best ones without doubt were Sainsburys ones as they are the only ones with a small enough cuff to stay on.


----------



## DragonMummy

As for shopping, I bought a pram that converts to a buggy last year as I loved it and it was a ridiculous bargain. I have 2 moses basket and a dozen bottles en route. I bought a microwave steriliser for half price in mothercare as my electric one takes 20 minutes, which in a panic wit a screaming child is no bloody good! I have lots of clothes too. Babygrows, vests, cardis, socks etc. Plus H picked out a toy for baby. Think we're nearly there. Harry is going to get a whole new set of big boy furniture and a big boy bed and baby can have his mamas and papas set. Just need a new mattress for the cotbed. Then of course we already have harry's blankets, sheets, growbags etc. I won't bother with a baby bath, will just get a baby support for our bath and throw baby in with Harry...


----------



## DragonMummy

I have A moses basket. Stupid predictive text on my phone...


----------



## dan-o

Are moses baskets an essential item you think? 
I'm presuming baby is too small to go in a cot for the first few months? x

I like this one: wicker moses basket


----------



## Jenni4

I guess I'm a bit of a cheapy... I just put a boppy on the couch and slept there with baby!!


----------



## Jenni4

I've never even heard of a Moses basket!! Lol!! I don't think they are very big in the US.... most everyone I know put a positioner in the crib or just slept in bed with the baby....I was always too paranoid for that! :wacko:


----------



## Doodlepants

DM I have to agree with you on the list! Without TMI- The last thing I wanted when I was bleeding was a loose old pair of horrid disposable knicks! I went and bought a multi-pack of 'granny knickers' to use with pads instead. I also bled for quite a bit longer than a few days.... :( Bad times lol!
Breast Pads are deffo a must! Even with them though I was watching tv and looked down and was completely soaked lol!
Dan-O- Moses baskets are quite good as they make the baby feel quite snug although they can go in the cot from the word go, they usually settle better in something more snug- but everyone's different- when I had Holly she would always spread out and kick the covers off- she wanted the room lol!
DM what buggy did you get? Does everyone know what they're getting?
I'm going to get one of those changing/bath station thingys this time to save my back!... I added up the cost of my list the other day and nearly fainted.....I won't be doing that again lol! I found on ebay a company who sells new moses baskets inc mattress for £30 which I thought was good, I also found a swinging crib and mattress from a company for £55 which I didn't think was too bad either? I may have to check the mattress though.... Hopefully not too uncomfortable lol! xxxx


----------



## mummySS

All great advice ladies, thanks!

So last night i threw up spinach soup all over a clean pile of folded laundry. :rofl: How annoying is that?!!


----------



## Hann12

Hi I've just found this thread and am also due in July - 18th. Very excited as its my first baby. I've had an early can and saw the heartbeat and have my next on 6th Jan. Have to say I'm a bit nervous, just really hope everything is okay as I'm already getting quite attached to the baby!! I've been so ill too so hopefully a good sign, mind you I would love to start feeling better soon, I feel like I've been feeling sick forever...
Its nice to see there are so many July babies due and people in similar positions :)


----------



## LittleSpy

I found baby's heartbeat with an Angelsounds monitor this morning! About 171bpm. I'm so relieved! I haven't been to the OB yet (first appointment is Monday) & we're pretty much going to have to announce the news at a NYE party tomorrow. I was terrified we were going to announce & then find out I had a MMC or something at the doc on Monday. I feel so much better! :cloud9:


----------



## Hann12

Thats amazing news - congratulations! Where did you get your monitor from? I was thinking of getting one but had no idea what to get!


----------



## LittleSpy

Hann12 said:


> Thats amazing news - congratulations! Where did you get your monitor from? I was thinking of getting one but had no idea what to get!

I got it from Amazon.com
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NWDUE2/ref=oss_product

Though it was a couple dollars cheaper a few weeks ago. :wacko: Amazon's like that, though. Wait a minute & the price may change again.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, welcome! Hope you feel better soon! 

LittleSpy, good luck with your appointment. I just heard the heart beat yesterday for the first time at 13 weeks. It was 156. It sounded so fast. I keep replaying the recording Hubby made. Now, if I only I could take a peak inside. I keep wondering what he/she is doing. I read that they can put their thumb in their mouth at this stage. So cute!

MummySS, I couldn't help but laugh at your post, but I feel for you. It's bad enough to wash laundry once. Hopefully, you won't be sick as much during the 2nd trimester. 

Jenni, I have been seeing those Moses baskets on the Babies R Us website. They look really cute, but I'm afraid they'll outgrow them quickly. A friend just gave us a positioner for the crib we bought and also offered us a co-sleeper. I'm debating whether to take the co-sleeper. It looks like a playpen you can put next to your bed. I suppose it can't hurt to have an extra sleeping place for the baby. I'm wondering what we'll be able to use if we decide to take an overnight trip somewhere with the baby. Do strollers come with those carriers I've been seeing parents dragging through the mall? I don't know what stuff is called, so maybe I'll need to go to a store and stare a bit at the different choices. I've been looking at the Amazon website for strollers, but the variety is making it difficult to decide on something. Plus, there are huge price differences. There is one I liked for $900, which is rather nuts. I'm sure I'll find something more reasonable. Do you guys recommend buying something light weight and portable or going for something with big wheels for different terrain?


----------



## Starry Night

I'm still too chicken to be buying anything just yet. Also, I haven't been able to get out of the house too much in the past few months so there's no opportunities for impulse buys


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Blueviolet!

Littlespy, I just ordered one, paid extra for next day delivery so hopefully it will be with me tomorrow (who knows with post though!). I'm not 12 weeks until Tuesday so I might not be able to hear the heartbeat yet anyway - just hope its still there! I think when I had the scan at 8 weeks it was 182 beats per minute, so really fast!

I've also been doing some research on prams/buggies etc. I think I'm going for a travel system. My husband has been looking and found the Bugaboo Chamelon and the Concord Neo, they look amazing but are in the £600 price range - though you do get the pram, buggie and car seat. I've seen people recommend some on the mamas and papas website though which are half that price so going to look into them too. Its crazy how there is so much out there and when you've never done it before its so confusing too!!
The 2 above are apparently lightweight but can cope with different terrain, if thats any help Blueviolet, but as I say they do come with a hefty price tag!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hann12 said:


> Thanks Blueviolet!
> 
> Littlespy, I just ordered one, paid extra for next day delivery so hopefully it will be with me tomorrow (who knows with post though!). I'm not 12 weeks until Tuesday so I might not be able to hear the heartbeat yet anyway - just hope its still there! I think when I had the scan at 8 weeks it was 182 beats per minute, so really fast!
> 
> I've also been doing some research on prams/buggies etc. I think I'm going for a travel system. My husband has been looking and found the Bugaboo Chamelon and the Concord Neo, they look amazing but are in the £600 price range - though you do get the pram, buggie and car seat. I've seen people recommend some on the mamas and papas website though which are half that price so going to look into them too. Its crazy how there is so much out there and when you've never done it before its so confusing too!!
> The 2 above are apparently lightweight but can cope with different terrain, if thats any help Blueviolet, but as I say they do come with a hefty price tag!


We are getting the bugaboo cameleon, at nearly £700 it's not cheap, especially with the car seat and base on top but sooo worth it! It's really important to get a good buggy, we got a mamas and papas pramette with my daughter and hated it, we went through about 6 buggys with Holly- not this time! I'd rather just spend the money and be happy with my 1 stroller lol!
Also its good on all terrain- and has foam filled tyres so no punctures yay!
xxxx


----------



## Hann12

Thats good to know - have you checked out the Concord Neo, it looks similar to the Cameleon but i like the look of the buggy more - it has a hood on it, but I'm guessing the cameleon has an attachable hood too?
What do you mean that the base isn't included?
I spoke to a man at mothercare and he says they occasionally run offers where they include the car seat. I've seen it online for £592 plus £100 for the carseat. The Neo is £650 online with pram, buggy and car seat. 
Where are you getting it from?


----------



## Britt11

hello ladies, how are you today?
congrats to the ladies that have just heard the HB's and welcome to the newbies.

DH and I have done a lot of research on strollers and we have found the Bugaboo to be by far the best, pricey but great- you are lucky in the UK if a carseat comes with itk, as here you have to buy the carseat and adapter seperately. We can still buy the Frog model which is about $400 cheaper than the Chameleon so I think we will do that.

I cant believe DM and I are 14 weeks today :happydance::happydance:
Booking my 18 week u/s later today

:hugs:


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodlepants said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Blueviolet!
> 
> Littlespy, I just ordered one, paid extra for next day delivery so hopefully it will be with me tomorrow (who knows with post though!). I'm not 12 weeks until Tuesday so I might not be able to hear the heartbeat yet anyway - just hope its still there! I think when I had the scan at 8 weeks it was 182 beats per minute, so really fast!
> 
> I've also been doing some research on prams/buggies etc. I think I'm going for a travel system. My husband has been looking and found the Bugaboo Chamelon and the Concord Neo, they look amazing but are in the £600 price range - though you do get the pram, buggie and car seat. I've seen people recommend some on the mamas and papas website though which are half that price so going to look into them too. Its crazy how there is so much out there and when you've never done it before its so confusing too!!
> The 2 above are apparently lightweight but can cope with different terrain, if thats any help Blueviolet, but as I say they do come with a hefty price tag!
> 
> 
> We are getting the bugaboo cameleon, at nearly £700 it's not cheap, especially with the car seat and base on top but sooo worth it! It's really important to get a good buggy, we got a mamas and papas pramette with my daughter and hated it, we went through about 6 buggys with Holly- not this time! I'd rather just spend the money and be happy with my 1 stroller lol!
> Also its good on all terrain- and has foam filled tyres so no punctures yay!
> xxxxClick to expand...

It's funny because that's the $900+ stroller I was checking out on Amazon. The red and black is beautiful and modern. Amazon has some for $979 and $888. Not sure what the difference is other than color. Unfortunately, it's out of our price range, but we might be able to get it with help from our parents. 

Right now I'm between teaching jobs, so we're down to one salary and we just bought a house. We're doing okay, but we have to keep big spending in check, otherwise it can get out of control very quickly between home improvement stuff and baby items. Of course, everyone keeps asking me if I found a job yet, and honestly, I'm so tired right now I'm glad I'm unemployed. I'm probably going to stay home for a year after the baby is born. I have a feeling I'll be judged for it, but in the end it's really no one's business but ours. It's funny how people get. Everyone has opinions and are not shy about sharing. My best friend keeps sending me job links...I'd like to tell her I'm pregnant in person, so she doesn't know yet. Honestly, after working 12hr days last school year, it feels weird to have all this time. I just can't focus enough to get big projects done or study for exams. Part of me feels guilty about it, but there isn't much I can do about it.


----------



## Purple_poppy

Hi ladies, I hope you all are well.

Welcome to the new ladies :)

I had an OB appt today, was so nice that he included my 5yr old, letting him squirt the jelly on my tummy and find baby. I'm so happy right now!

I had an sonoline b dopler and it broke (the probe/base connection failed) a month after I got it. I returned it (amazon seller) and got a new one, same kind because I hadn't heard of this being a problem in the reviews. Hopefully it wont happen again because I'm kind of addicted to listening to my lil bean!

Have a great day.

Oh and also... interesting to see how this info differs a lot... my Ob said no hair dying (roots) til 14 weeks. I'm going to have to look like this for another month - perfect lol.


----------



## DragonMummy

I'd love a bugaboo but can't afford it. We have a britax vigour 3+. It was 320 pounds but was reduced in a sale to 150 so couldn't resist. I didn't want a travel system this time as I found they were too bulky and the carriers too heavy. Going to get a sling this time. 
Britt I can't believe the clomid sisters made it to 14 weeks either. Madness!


----------



## sparky32

Hi Ladies,

Well i had my dating scan today ad everything looks fab :) The placenta isn't in the right place for the CVS so we are going to wait till the 1st Feb for the amnio but the scanner checked for soft markers and there were none. With Grace she had no nasal bone, heart problems and the nuchal fold was large, where as with this little one everything looks perfect :)

I'm so so happy. I've included a wee picture of baby :)
 



Attached Files:







baby spankie 30th dec 2011.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Doodlepants

Hann12 said:


> Thats good to know - have you checked out the Concord Neo, it looks similar to the Cameleon but i like the look of the buggy more - it has a hood on it, but I'm guessing the cameleon has an attachable hood too?
> What do you mean that the base isn't included?
> I spoke to a man at mothercare and he says they occasionally run offers where they include the car seat. I've seen it online for £592 plus £100 for the carseat. The Neo is £650 online with pram, buggy and car seat.
> Where are you getting it from?

I haven't looked at the neo but will. The cameleon has a hood that you can use with the carrycot and the buggy. The base I meant was the carseat isofix base.
I looked at mothercare and it was 660 ish for the base and then 89 for the fabrics (hood, cover etc). The maxi cosi seat is 100 and then 120 for the base... I've been shopping around, there's a place near me called baby 2000 who ship who will do the base and fabrics for 670 (so they beat mothercare by a bit lol!) and will do me a deal on the carseat but I'm hoping my Dad will get the car bits for me (FX'd lol!).
Does the neo go with the maxi cosi seat?

Just looked at the neo but the shopping basket is waaayyy too small for me! I'm a hoarder lol! Also I'm not sure how it would fair offroad... I need a good offroader. It does look really nice though xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Really happy for you sparky!!! Lovely pic!
Bloody hell DM that was a bargain! Britax are really good as well, all Holly's car seats have been britax :)
I am officially knackared!
xxxx

Ps- I just had a cheese, marmite and cucumber sandwich..YUM!


----------



## mummySS

sparky32 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well i had my dating scan today ad everything looks fab :) The placenta isn't in the right place for the CVS so we are going to wait till the 1st Feb for the amnio but the scanner checked for soft markers and there were none. With Grace she had no nasal bone, heart problems and the nuchal fold was large, where as with this little one everything looks perfect :)
> 
> I'm so so happy. I've included a wee picture of baby :)

Fabulous news Sparky, so happy for you :cloud9:


----------



## mummySS

Welcome Hann! 

Great advice about the prams/buggies guys, i haven't bought a single thing yet, but i'm filing away all this information for later!


----------



## HotChillies

Hi,

After hearing about the some ladies getting sick, on this forum, I decided to take the flu shot. I usually do not take it because it makes me sick. I learnt that pregnant women usually take the flu shot that does not have preservatives. The preservative has mercury, equivalent to 2 cans of tuna. Just thought I should share this on the forum.

Take care.


----------



## Doodlepants

Evening!
Can I please ask a question that I hope no-one will be offended by-
How is everyone planning to feed their babies?
I BF Holly for a few weeks but then my BBs shrank and my milk went but at the time, although I was sad to start bottle feeding I did feel a big sigh of relief! I'm now unsure what to do, I know BF is best but life was soooo much easier when I was using formula.... Please don't judge me for feeling like this :( I am going to start off Breast feeding but I don't think I'm gonna last too long- anyone else feel similar? xxxx


----------



## mummySS

I'm planning to BF for the first few months but honestly as it's my first i have NO idea how that's going to go! And don't worry you shouldn't be judged, i've heard BF can be mega tough and there's nothing wrong with formula - it also means OH can get involved more.


----------



## sparky32

I'm planning on BF but like that its just a plan, things and life sometimes don't quite work out the way we want. I don't think theres anything wrong in bottle feeding, as a new mum we have to find a way to feed our babies that is easier for both and isnt stressful. Each to their own and if people start judging you on your choice, just tell them to do one! Xx


----------



## LuvBeingAMum

Can i join pleaseee? I am due july 19th xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats on a great scan Sparky! So cute.


----------



## Hann12

Doodlepants - thanks for your insight into the neo and the cameleon, it's so confusing what to look for! I might check your store suggestion out though as that sounds cheap. So you need to buy the car seat and the base for the car seat fit the cameleon? 

Great news about the scan, I can't wait to have mine!

I'm planning on BF for a few months until teeth come along, I've heard some horror stories around BF and teeth.....


----------



## Clever.Name

Hi ladies! Is this the right place to ask if anyone wants to be bump buddies? I'm joining a little late in the game...... I'm due July 28th :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Hann12 said:


> Doodlepants - thanks for your insight into the neo and the cameleon, it's so confusing what to look for! I might check your store suggestion out though as that sounds cheap. So you need to buy the car seat and the base for the car seat fit the cameleon?
> 
> Great news about the scan, I can't wait to have mine!
> 
> I'm planning on BF for a few months until teeth come along, I've heard some horror stories around BF and teeth.....

 They do have a site, just google them, they're quite helpful on the phone. You don't need a base to attach the car seat to the frame- just some adapter clip things, you also dont need a base for the car seat at all, you can just put it in the car using an adult belt, I'm only getting an isofix base as my car has the anchor points so its a shame not to use them. 
You only need to get a compatable car seat if you will be clipping it into the buggy, I think you can use a couple of different makes but I know you can deffo use a maxi cosi cabriofix with it.
I'll attach a link that has a vid on the page showing how it's done.... Hopefully it'll work lol! xxxx
https://www.bugaboo.com/learn/bugaboo-cameleon?id=1820


----------



## amand_a

Hello Ladies,
I hope everyone has nice plans for NYE. Its so nice to see all the scan pics, there so clear now. Only a week to go for me till i finally get a peep at our LO.

As for a pram, I love my Emmaljunga its big which is great for shopping and will accommodate an older child. I have a toddler seat as well as a bassinet attachment which i found great with DD, so cosy for them to sleep in. I also have a super light fold up stroller which i plan to use after hospital (leaning towards a c-section) for DD and will purchase a sling for bubs. I didn't like the look the the slings when i had DD but the idea of having my hands free with a not quite 2yo running around is very appealing.

We are all set for a car seat too as we purchased 2 convertible ones when DD was born (one for each car). I know that some people really like the travel systems but i don't like the idea of having to purchase an extra seat. Especially now that kids here have to be in a seat till 8yo it would mean purchasing a carrier for 0-6mo a car seat for up to 18kg and a bigger car seat for up to 8yo having to by 2 is bad enough.

Our real issue is the car, i have to give up my little Barina for hubby's big car as i cant get 2 car seat in :nope:

I haven't brought a thing this yet, I have gone through all DD's clothes and separated all the unisex stuff as i don't want to find out the sex although Hubby does (it will be very interesting to see if he can keep it a secret!) 
I have also put away all the baby toys before DD ruins them.
We don't really need much this time round, I do want to purchase a nice timber change table as i had a crappy plastic one before which i have already disposed. I will buy a sling and a few more unisex bits and bobs a monitor and nappies, i do use cloth most of the time but found disposables were a blessing for a NB.

As for feeding I plan to BF but with DD my milk was late and even when it came in i felt she wasn't getting enough, we had were giving a night formula feed from about 3 weeks and weened at 2.5 mo (DD wasn't gaining weight, wouldn't sleep and it was not fun). I was devastated but i knew from the start that something wasn't right. So i plan to BF but i will also trust my instincts, i will not persevere as long if there are problems. as much as it upset me last time she was such a changed baby on formula, i would never go through again.
Besides there are people now campaigning for hospitals etc to back off people who wish to bottle feed, as there is nothing wrong with it. other than the initial antibodies from mums first milk, all the other myths of improved intelligence, resistance against illness asthma and skin conditions is a load of rubbish!
I am happy to BF as its free and a lovely experience (when all is going well) but i will not be conned or made to feel bad by all the crap they try and push on you!

OK rant over :blush:


----------



## DragonMummy

Doodle I was exactly the same. I planned to feed Harry for a year but only managed 5 weeks due to rubbish milk production. This time round I am going to try again and I have bought an electric pump to see if I can get 8 weeks out of them. But I had 18 months pnd so I am not pressuring myself this time. We all want to do the best for our babies but I was made to feel a total failure by members of my old forum and also my post natal group. This time i'm going to do my best and am perfectly happy to move to formula. Whatever is best for my baby AND me. Because I am no good to my family if I have another emotional breakdown! X


----------



## amand_a

DM I'm so sorry you went through that. It makes me so angry when people can be so pig headed! It isn't easy for everyone. Gosh some people mush think we are poisoning our children by using formula the way they go on.....:growlmad:


----------



## sparklexox

Hi girls, How nare you all?


We are on cloud9!!! After a 2hour appointment with a wonderful scan our baby is perfect! Am 12+6 but baba measuring at 13+4, We been advised to keep our due date at 8/7/2011. I cant be 13+4 as I was still on fertiliy injections and wasnt having sex lol

So Dr's and my guess is another BIG baby for me!!!!!!!!

Ive popped the pic up which I think is ace you can see its toes as baby taking a huge stretch lol xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

That's how I was made to feel. It's only a minority and that's why I like this forum. I know I will get support and not be judged for decisions I make unless they're obviously quite daft! I have to have another caesarian as well as my emergency section was a classical incision rather than the modern transverse as Harry was half delivered and had to be pulled back IN. Quite frankly I would rather a vbac as the thought of needles in my spine is giving me nightmares already and the recovery is hideous. The press have a lot to answer for in making it look an easy option by labelling celebs as too posh to push when they have sections. It's still a bloody operation! Although I suppose at least I avoid having a fanny like a wind sock... The proverbial wizard's sleeve... Anyway. What I am saying is everyone should do what they think is right, what you have to do to get the job done. As long as baby gets out ok and gets enough nourishment then that's the main thing.
Cock.... Sorry... Step down from high horse...


----------



## sparklexox

:hugs:


sparky32 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well i had my dating scan today ad everything looks fab :) The placenta isn't in the right place for the CVS so we are going to wait till the 1st Feb for the amnio but the scanner checked for soft markers and there were none. With Grace she had no nasal bone, heart problems and the nuchal fold was large, where as with this little one everything looks perfect :)
> 
> I'm so so happy. I've included a wee picture of baby :)

:hugs: thats great sparky xxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Awesome scan pic sparkle!!


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> That's how I was made to feel. It's only a minority and that's why I like this forum. I know I will get support and not be judged for decisions I make unless they're obviously quite daft! I have to have another caesarian as well as my emergency section was a classical incision rather than the modern transverse as Harry was half delivered and had to be pulled back IN. Quite frankly I would rather a vbac as the thought of needles in my spine is giving me nightmares already and the recovery is hideous. The press have a lot to answer for in making it look an easy option by labelling celebs as too posh to push when they have sections. It's still a bloody operation! Although I suppose at least I avoid having a fanny like a wind sock... The proverbial wizard's sleeve... Anyway. What I am saying is everyone should do what they think is right, what you have to do to get the job done. As long as baby gets out ok and gets enough nourishment then that's the main thing.
> Cock.... Sorry... Step down from high horse...

DM- oh my gosh, I have a similar story- one of my friends that I have known forever, ripped on me at brunch last week becuase all the girls cornered me and asked me how I am going to deliver (I literally just told them 30 minutes prior) because I said I was going to have an epidural. After the brunch was over, she phoned me and ragged on me because apparently my insistence to have an epidural (I have made up my mind) shows the lack of regard or respect for her decision!! :saywhat: Are you kidding me?? How does my personal decision (I only said it b/c I was asked) affect her?? Oh my gosh, what a selfish little human. I ended the conversation because I am not about to fight with anyone while I'm pregnant and then she emailed me on FB...still going on about it. 
Gee, I am not sure what is up with some very opinionated women regarding pregnancy, they should focus on themselves and not worry about others...
okay rant over :hugs:



DragonMummy said:


> I'd love a bugaboo but can't afford it. We have a britax vigour 3+. It was 320 pounds but was reduced in a sale to 150 so couldn't resist. I didn't want a travel system this time as I found they were too bulky and the carriers too heavy. Going to get a sling this time.
> Britt I can't believe the clomid sisters made it to 14 weeks either. Madness!

Even crazier is we have the exact same due date!!! :thumbup::happydance:
Haa I love it.

great scan pics Sparkle!!! My baby is measuring big too, those pics are really clear

Yeah, congrats Sparky, sounds like everything is perfect :happydance:

Oh and for the Bugaboo Frog or Cameleon, you can use a Maxi Cosi, Graco or Peg Pegero car seat.

:hugs:


----------



## samzi

With my DD i had pethedine and did the rest on g&a including the pushing. This time round im hoping to do the same but maybe without the peth. The one thing i am getting though is a tens machine as i didnt have one when in labour with DD and i really could have done with one as i had ALL my pains in my lower back. The hospital dont have them there anymore as they kept being stolen!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I know. Good to have someone who has been on the same journey as me. And your mate sounds like a dick. How precious is she being? In my birth plan I had EPIDURAL in huge letters across it! Admittedly the general anaesthetic was rather further than i'd hoped to go but hey ho!


----------



## DragonMummy

And loving the scan pics tonight. Ooh and big welcome to the new girls. Best of luck. X


----------



## amand_a

DragonMummy said:


> I know. Good to have someone who has been on the same journey as me. And your mate sounds like a dick. How precious is she being? In my birth plan I had EPIDURAL in huge letters across it! Admittedly the general anaesthetic was rather further than i'd hoped to go but hey ho!

General Anesthetic was the worst part. I had a bit of everything. Pethidine was weird as i kept dozing and snoring btw contractions :haha: DH thought it was quite funny.
So hopefully no general for me this time, still undecided about the delivery although i did find out they wont induce me again but if i do try for a VBAC i have to be hooked up to all those stupid machines :growlmad:
for me that kinda defeats the purpose as i wanted a natural birth where i could stand shower etc or a section. i don't want the stupid machines! being on my back is only going to increase my chances of ending in another emergency c!


----------



## Starry Night

I honestly don't get the high-horse people get on when it comes to natural birth or exclusively breastfeeding. Obviously, if you want to do it that way you should go for it. But to rag on people for choosing an epidural or to bottle feed is so way-off base. I can't even comprehend it, to be honest. I guess I'm such a roll-with-the punches kind of person that I think "hey, whatever works for you and your baby". I'm totally gunning for the epidural because I'm a total wuss when it comes to pain. It's still going to hurt anyways and what I really want is for the baby to come. That's the important thing, isn't it? And of course, I'm going to try and breast feed. But I refuse to beat myself up if I have to resort to bottles. Ideally, I would like to try both and maybe primarily use pumped milk for the bottles over formula. It does annoy me when people say formula is better but both are good.


----------



## Jenni4

Wow! Gone just a day and good topics coming up!! 

Blue Violet....I found that when traveling with a baby I would just take my positioner or boppy along and you can have the baby sleep anywhere! Some hotels also offer cribs....just bring your own sheets! We would bring our pack'n play everywhere...it had a cradle thing on top for baby to sleep. it was awesome! I tried to co-sleeper that actually goes in your bed, but our mattress was to soft and it would tip sideways along with baby....not good. 

As far as the breast feeding...i went to le leche meetings for months for breastfeeding support and since DD was born by section she was sluggish and wouldn't suckle...so i never produced any real milk. I even went to lactation consultants to see if I was doing something wrong...she just wouldn't latch. I felt soooooo guilty for not breastfeeding....especially when all of my friends had no problems...they couldn't understand the difficulty. Anyway... once DD lost about 2 pounds I stopped feeling bad and put her on formula, gave her to DH and took a nap!! LOL!!! I will definitely try to BF again, but this time with no guilt if it doesn't happen... life goes on....

Also....had a section with DD but going to try a vbac this time, but if I go over my due date.. automatic section again. :growlmad: I feel like I was cheated out of the delivery of DD...I wanted a homebirth, but this time I definitely have to be in a hospital....probably with an epidural in case things take a turn and I need a section....but it is what it is....I've learned there is no right or wrong way to have a baby...our bodies and our babies have limitations and everyone is different. But I have to say that what good is having nice big birthing hips if you don't get to use them!!! :haha:


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone! So can I sound stupid and ask what a vbac is??
When I went to the midwife hasn't given me any option on delivery, she asked me a load of questions and said that she thought I was a low risk birth and just put me down for a natural birth. I had always thought I'd get the option of some drugs but she didn't appear to give me any options!
So are the options natural, gas and air, epidural and c section? How do you know what to go for with your first? What if you go for natural and the pain is more than you could imagine, can you then ask for an epidural? 
Sorry for all the questions, clearly I should have asked more when I saw the midwife!!

I've had a good look now at the travel systems and think the cameleon is the way forward, thanks for the link. I'm going to get the isofix too as our car has that and it looks sturdier.

Sparkle - what amazing ultrasound photos, it does look like a big baby! Are they through the NHS? Does anyone know what you get included when you go for your NHS appointment? I.e. do they give you one photo? a disk? or can you buy them? Maybe different hospitals do different things I guess.....

I'm just waiting for my doppler to arrive, really hope I can hear something, even though I'm only 11 and 4.....


----------



## freckles09

Hey girls - ohhh it's NYE and in a few hours we'll be able to say we're having our babies 'this year' :happydance: Hope you all have a fab time. Me and hubby are going to stay in, really can't be bothered to go out! 

I totally agree with your post Starry and agree that you should just do whatever suits you and your baby. I would never judge anyone on what they decide to do and it's unfair that people do judge. It's whatever works for the individual! I plan to try and BF but if that doesn't work then i'll use formula. As for labour i have a very low pain threshhold so am thinking i'll want the epidural. Would like to try gas and air or maybe a water birth but haven't really looked into it and i'd hate for it to be too late to have an epidural if i'm in too much pain! 

I've been looking at prams online, can i please have your opinions on one we like? Me and hubby are first time parents so aren't really pro's on pram buying or whether it's practical?! Thanks! https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...displayA_54_10751_-1_14601_110815_10001_14051


----------



## samzi

morning ladies
12 weeks today :yipee:


----------



## Blue_bear

Wow ive only been away a day and so much to catch up on!!

Welcome all newbies :) 

AFM - I have brought the Hauck Infinity, i did lots of looking online and decided thats the one i liked the look of and it has great reviews. It is meant to be similar to the bugaboo. I got mine on ebay with the carrycot, pram seat, car seat and adapters for £60. And im not kidding its imacluate. I know it can be hit and miss with things on ebay, but it was too much of a bargain. Its defintaly worth a look if your ok with 'second hand' and kids sometimes really arent in them that long, esoecially when like with mine they have had another child so have gone to a double its only been used a few months.

BF it is for me too. Or at least i will try. My sister had awful trouble as her son wasnt getting enough milk so she switched to formula and a much happier baby but got a lot of stick from her MW for it. I want to start expressing at about 6 weeks in though because i think hubby will really miss out on being able to do feeds. 

And as for actually giving borth....my MW was trying to talk me into having a home birth! I was quite shocked and have pretty much insisted on goign to hospital. I just getting a little panicked thinking that i would rather be in the right place 'just incase' something wasnt right. Also more options of pain relief i believe!! Lol.

Great new scan piccys ladies!! Cant wait till feb to get to see LO again! I am pretty sure i am feeling movements now but who knows!!

Catch you all later xxx


----------



## phoebe

hi ladies xx:hi::hi::hi:
again apologies for my absence. but i hope we all had good time at xmas, mad to think its all over again. had my dating/nuchal scan yesterday and all was well. baby was playing around and posing. but all the measurments were on target amd i got moved back to my orig due date 2nd july. gonna try and post pics, they not very good due to nugget not wanting to stay still lol. i also want to wish u all a very happy new year and hope it is filled with lots of love, laughter and happiness xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann I think by natural birth she just means she doesn't foresee any interventions at this stage. There is a section in your notes where you can put your requests in. For example for my first birth I put i'd like a water birth but if it's too much I want an epidural. This time, as I didn't meet Harry til he was nearly an hour old due to the general, and he'd been passed round the whole bloody family by that point, my notes state NOBODY is to see or hold baby til I have. If there are complications then DH may but otherwise noone! I hated that everyone met my son before I did.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for clarifying dragonmummy. I can't believe they did that with your first, I am definitely adding that to my notes too, I want to be the first or second cuddle! Have to say I'm loving your choice of name for your first -Harry is at the top of my list for boys names!


----------



## Starry Night

> But I have to say that what good is having nice big birthing hips if you don't get to use them!!!

:rofl: That's too funny. I have "baby-friendly" hips too. Very curvy ever since I was a wee lass of 11 or 12. Yet I'll probably still have babies too big for them. I'm really hoping DH's genes will influence the baby to be smaller because on my side of the family--particularly my mother's line--babies are big.

I'm not inviting family to the hospital until AFTER the baby is born. Dh ONLY!!! (and nurses and doctors of course.:mrgreen:) It made me smile when I saw a friend announce the birth of their child on facebook. He said they were still getting to know their child so they weren't ready for visitors. I liked the courage to be honest. He was also trying to protect his wife as I imagine she was very tired. ;) Sometimes people lose their manners in their own excitement. I know we won't be able to tell my in-laws until after the baby is born because they'd be there in a flash when all I'd want is to hold my baby and sleep. lol


----------



## Annamumof2

afternoon girls, a quick question or maybe i should do a poll but i was wondering whats the best way to sterilize bottles? steam or cold water?


----------



## DragonMummy

@Anna - They both work, it's just down to what the individual prefers I thikn. I have a microwave steriliser.

@Hann - He's Harry George. I wanted George as his first name originally but our surname is Judge - George Judge is not so great! Although he's been Dragon since about 3 weeks anyway. He does like having 2 names! 

AFM - just had to pop out for some canesten. Bloody wretched thrush. Couldn't sleep last night for itching ROAR!!!!!!! It's been pending for a while though I think - CM has been a bit off balance for a while now. Ho hum, hopefully will go soon. Happy new chuffing year!


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> @Anna - They both work, it's just down to what the individual prefers I thikn. I have a microwave steriliser.
> 
> @Hann - He's Harry George. I wanted George as his first name originally but our surname is Judge - George Judge is not so great! Although he's been Dragon since about 3 weeks anyway. He does like having 2 names!
> 
> AFM - just had to pop out for some canesten. Bloody wretched thrush. Couldn't sleep last night for itching ROAR!!!!!!! It's been pending for a while though I think - CM has been a bit off balance for a while now. Ho hum, hopefully will go soon. Happy new chuffing year!

i just want something thats simple... im gonna breastfeed but still get bottles and stuff to be able to express too if i can


----------



## DragonMummy

i got my microwave one for £13 in mothercare half price, if youre using avent bottles. you need to get the right one for the brand of bottle you use.


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> i got my microwave one for £13 in mothercare half price, if youre using avent bottles. you need to get the right one for the brand of bottle you use.

na i dont like avent they always leaked so i ended up on the tommee tippee ones with the kids so gonna do it again, might make a list of the stuff we will be buying and then i can get a rough idea of how much we should save up instead of worrying if we got enough and all that..


----------



## DragonMummy

really? i never had a problem with Avent - we used them for a whole year and I don't think we ever had a leak.


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Heya, thankyou to those that commented on my pic :) 

It's so hard to keep up on here, although i'm glad everyone is oing well and the scans are going great, i love the pics :D

Welcome to the newbies :D

Steriliser wise i prefer steam, i have the Tommee Tippee. I have always used Tommee Tippee so i don't know what Avent is like however my sister has gone for Avent.

I am hopefully planning a water birth. With my little girl India i planned a home birth but went in for an epidural at 7cms as just couldn't take anymore. With my baby boy i was in the pool til 6cms when i decided i wanted to try pethidine, by the time i got to another room i was 7cms and actually didn't have time for anything but gas and air because just 20 minutes later i was fully dilated. 15mins later he was born :D I want a water birth this time as with knowing how quick it will probably go towards the end i'd much rather stay in the pool as i was gutted i hadn't last time! I also loved being mobile and normal after unlike with my daughter but things aren't set in stone and don't think they ever can be. just wait to see what happens i guess :D

I am planning on breastfeeding too as i did with my first two for the first few months, i managed 6months with my daughter and only 3months with my son so again we'll just see how it goes :D xxx


----------



## dan-o

Is anyone else starting to struggle with normal skirts and trousers? 

I can get them on and do them up no problem, but when I sit down it's horribly uncomfortable. :dohh:


----------



## XSunshineMumX

I am, i wear maternity jeans now unless i'm doing something nice x


----------



## Starry Night

I use a hair elastic looped around the button to keep my jeans up. I'm going to be buying maternity pants as soon as I'm up to moving around for extended periods of time.


----------



## mummySS

Hi everyone, just had my 12 week scan and all seems to be well, thank goodness! 

It was all fine apart from the horrid blood test, she couldn't find the vein and had to poke a million times and I blacked out, they had to shove biscuits down me and then i wanted to throw up. I hate needles but this was the worst experience ever! Bit worried about how i'm going to cope with labour :haha: 

Here's a piccy of lil bubs, blood tests aside i'm just pleased everything seems ok:
 



Attached Files:







photo-37.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Aww wow lovely pics :D :D

I was suppose to have been booked for an NT scan but it say between 11-13 weeks, i've been waiting for a letter but started worrying as the post has been bad and all over the place so been calling ultrasound all afternoon and got no reply, gutted i so wanted to see baby again before the 20 week scan x


----------



## DragonMummy

lovely piccies mummy and sunshine!

I've been in maternity clothes since 8 weeks. This baby popped out really quickly!


----------



## Blue_bear

Dragon Mummy - i too have been suffering with thrush and on contacting the midwife i went and brought some caneston yesterday, seems to be a bit better already. Good to know im not alone! lol. I also have quite a bump now and have been in mat clothes since about 8 weeks x


----------



## DragonMummy

so both fat and itchy then! glad I'm not alone! Think it's been pending for ages as I was complaining a couple of weeks ago about my cm smelling strange, a bit acidic. Took a while but there it is.... Yippee....


----------



## fifi-folle

Congratulations to all the ladies who've had scans recently, gorgeous little babies!
As for birth I'd like to go as natural as possible, wanting to avoid a c section as far as possible as I think it'd make my endo worse. Don't really want an epidural either but we'll see what happens. My midwife was quite positive about me being able to have bubs in midwife led unit rather than consultant led, but we still have to see the consultant on 10th due to our m/cs. 
Feeding-wise I would like to breast feed if possible but I know it doesn't always work out. My mum BF me to begin with but I wasn't putting on weight so she started bottle feeding, I guess running around after my 21 month old brother made it difficult to get enough calories down!
I've got two pairs of maternity trousers now, more a comfort thing than anything else! Hoping to get some more mat clothes in the sales but have been in bed the past few days with flu. New Years Eve is going to be a very quiet one this year!!! What's everyone else up to?


----------



## fifi-folle

Ooh and regarding thrush my midwife reminded me that DH should get treated too so it's not just being passed back and forward.


----------



## DragonMummy

Get on the Next sale, Fifi - all online!

One of the girls from my choir is having a party at her house so I am going to that. Should be fun. Wine (ok, appletiser for me) nibbles and karaoke. Heaven! DH has got potentially terminal man flu so is staying home with Harry. Quite pleased he's not coming tbh. His pathetic illness whinging and dramatics are driving me bloody crackers!


----------



## Doodlepants

DM- With the sterilising thing- we used tommee tippe ctn bottles last time and have one of those ctn plug in steamers but I want to use avent bottle this time round- the steamer looks deep enough- can I use my avent bottles in the tommee steriliser? Sorry to pick your brains but I wanted a new steamer but Martyn said to use the one we've got?
Lovely scan pics guys!
Sorry to hear about the awful blood taking exp! I HATE having my bloods done, what a nightmare!
Happy new year's everyone!
xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Fifi no worries there, last time my DH had access to my lady areas I got pregnant :rofl:

Firstly because I was too scared of mc again then after that just because I felt like crap and couldn't be bothered.


----------



## DragonMummy

Doodle the avent bottles are pretty narrow. Surely he can't object to £13 though?? Will ask DH if he wants to keep our spare one. If not you can have it.


----------



## fifi-folle

I know that feeling! It took a number of weeks til we dtd again! It keeps him quiet for a few days!


----------



## DragonMummy

mine's given up begging.... :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> Doodle the avent bottles are pretty narrow. Surely he can't object to £13 though?? Will ask DH if he wants to keep our spare one. If not you can have it.

Ahh thanks, I just had a look on kiddisave and they're doing the steam ones for £20, bargain! 
I think he thinks I'm just reeling of a list of things we don't need lol! Typical man he's like 'we've got a steamer, why do we need a new one?', I think it's a bit like 'why do you need another pair of shoes?'...Um- because I do!!!
Are the avent bottle good then? The tommee tippee ones are fine (even tho the teets are a bit fiddly!) I just fancied a change...I think the avent ones look nicer :blush: How sad am I?! x


----------



## DragonMummy

I liked them. I got all my new ones from mamas and papas sale - BAR-JIN. They have a starter pack thats £23 in Boots with 2 large and 2 small bottles, a brush, 2 dummies and 2 spare teats. £10. I got 2 of them! Plus a box of 4 large bottles. We're sorted.


----------



## Hann12

Hi all - so annoyed, I stayed in all day waiting for my doppler to be delivered and looked at the tracking details at 4.30pm and they said they had attempted delivery at 3.22pm and that I wasn't in! I called them and told them I have been in all day. Plus the driver didn't leave a card to say he had been so clearly they just lied and didn't bother to deliver today.
I'm so annoyed as I was really looking forward to seeing if I could hear the heartbeat and if I could I was going to tell my friends tonight, now I don't feel like I can incase all is not fine. 
So disappointed, and been feeling really ill today and tired. As its new year we have to go to a party and I really am not up for it but I've been so miserable I don't want to let my OH down. If I had at least been able to hear the heartbeat I'd be feeling happy.
Sorry for the rant, just feels like everything has got on top of me today :(


----------



## DragonMummy

on the bright side, you might not have found it and you might panic then so maybe a blessing. I still can't find mine, although I can feel the baby squirming underneath it so thats a relief!


----------



## DragonMummy

I've just had 2 huge glasses of MArs milk, I mean do I not learn? Feel hugely sick now, so going to have to puke before I go out or it will follow me all evening until I get rid of it. Am such a div....


----------



## mummySS

Aww sorry Hann, i know how disappointed you must feel. Well hopefully you'll be able to deliver some New year news, rather than new years eve news... And DM is right, you would have been in a right old panic if you didn't find the HB. 

This happens with me a lot with parcel deliveries - royal mail deliverymen are the laziest a***s around! Or maybe just the ones in london... Sigh. 

Happy new year to everyone anyway... Hope you all have fun whatever you're doing. I'm staying in with DH, still feel sick so i really would be no fun out anywhere, plus I'm saving my energy for tomorrow when we travel up to Yorkshire to tell DH's family the news... looking forwrd to it. 

x


----------



## Blue_bear

We are heading out in abit, just to the local pub where i work but should be a good laugh. I have had a nightmare trying to find something to wear though. Think im going through that feeling fat and everything looks crap phase :( I think i have narrowed it down to 2 things so will try them on again in a bit and decide which will be more comfy. Want to make the most of getting dressed up as i dont do it very often as it is!

Hoep you all have a lovely night whatever you are doing. We all have an exciting year ahead :) xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

haha I can't find anything to wear either - everything just looks rubbish. think I am settling with a navy blue wrap dress and heels. Can't go wrong with that surely?


----------



## BlueViolet

dan-o said:


> Is anyone else starting to struggle with normal skirts and trousers?
> 
> I can get them on and do them up no problem, but when I sit down it's horribly uncomfortable. :dohh:

Yeah, I can't fit into them anymore. I tried for a while, but while I was at home I kept unbuttoning the jeans, so I switched to maternity jeans and pants. My mom bought me a ton of maternity clothes on sale as a Christmas present. I couldn't believe she was able to estimate my size. Some of the clothes are bigger, but I'm sure in a few months I'll love having them around. I also got some hand me downs from a friend and my hubby got me a gift certificate to my favorite store (Ann Taylor Loft) so I could buy a decent outfit that I could go out to dinner in. It's wonderful having a few extra pairs of pants instead of washing the same pair all the time. Now I'm debating what to do about pjs. The elastic is not comfortable. Maybe I'll get a night shirt of sorts.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hope everyone has a lovely New Year's Eve! Best wishes :)


----------



## amand_a

With the steraliser question, i used a generic microwave steraliser. I made sure that it was tall enough to fit most brands of bottles in it as i knew that some babies can be a bit fussy as to which bottle they will take too (which luckily was not and issue) It meant i could use whatever bottles i liked. the only ones that were to wide for the holder in the base of the steraliser where the tommi tippi closer to nature ones, but they still steralised without a problem by just sitting them upside down on the rack.
I did get given a packet of the milton stuff but the microwave was sooo easy only takes 2 mins i wouldn't bother with anything else.

I hope everyone enjoyed their new years eve, quiet one for me. Was in bet watching movies by 8.30:blush:


----------



## dan-o

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/811/811793tteewknjgb.gif


----------



## dan-o

Anyone else finding it odd to wake up without a new years hangover? :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Happy new year everyone! Thanks for your messages and your probably right about the heartbeat panic if I hadn't found it! 
Think i was just having a bad and emotional day yesterday as feeling more positive today. Did go out last night, had been feeling bad all day and did have s headache into the night but I'm glad we went as sometimes it's better to put your mind on something else isn't it! The eating was a struggle though!

Hope all the new years day annoucements go well! 
Excited to think that I can tell people on Thursday so not long now! Have a great day!


----------



## samzi

So excited about this year. Its going to be fantastic! :happydance:


----------



## Blue_bear

Dont suppose anyone would like to go to work today instead of me?! I really do not feel motivated today, just praying its going to be quiet!!!
Had a good night though, got back about half 1 so not too bad, still feel really tired though.

Just had a little strop on my own, lol, put some toast on for breakie but didnt realise hubby has used all the butter :growlmad: And because i dont eat any spreads and i dont like to waste it, i am now trying to eat it dry :( I probably would normally just laugh it off, but today it caused some kind of minor breakdown, lol!

Hope your all having a lovely day today xx


----------



## Hann12

Bluebear, I know the feeling, sometimes it's the small things that can make us crumble!! Hope work isn't too bad and goes fast for you!


----------



## sparklexox

HAPPY 2011 GIRLS.

I was in bed by ten while my 10 year old daughter and hubby partyed at our friends house till 2.30. I was so sick need my bed and tht was that! 

Hope u all had a better night xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

I was up til 2 at a party. Was a really good night but so tired. Had to stay a bit later than I had planned as I was designated driver for a friend.

Having a weird day. A friend from work has just asked me if I am having it off with her other half. He's a really good friend of mine - I get on better with him than her - but he's old enough to be my dad and... er.... I'm married and pregnant! Hello? Even if I was really into older guys that are in relationships with people I am friends with, I hardly think I would be an enticing prospect with my leaky nipples and thrush :rofl:

Some people are far too paranoid.


----------



## Hann12

That's weird, and quite insulting to you! I know she wouldn't necessarily knowyour pregnant but you're clearly in a committed relationship with one child aready so why on earth would you?! Hope you sort it out x


----------



## DragonMummy

She knows I'm pregnant - everyone knows! She's known for weeks as she was there when i had some early on bleeding at work and i was panicking. She has accused others of sleeping with him before so I am not too bothered. I think the problem is she got together with him while he was still married and they had an affair for a few years. Lets face it, if you get guy like that then how can you ever trust them? But not being funny, I haven't even had sex with my husband since getting pregnant as i was so scared of losing Baby - let alone having a passionate fling. Besides, I'm a working mum - when would I have the time :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

Happy New year everyone!!!!:drunk:
haa, yes its weird to not even have a glass



DragonMummy said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!
> 
> I was up til 2 at a party. Was a really good night but so tired. Had to stay a bit later than I had planned as I was designated driver for a friend.
> 
> Having a weird day. A friend from work has just asked me if I am having it off with her other half. He's a really good friend of mine - I get on better with him than her - but he's old enough to be my dad and... er.... I'm married and pregnant! Hello? Even if I was really into older guys that are in relationships with people I am friends with, I hardly think I would be an enticing prospect with my leaky nipples and thrush :rofl:
> 
> Some people are far too paranoid.

okay editing my post, BNB is far too fast for me.
DM- wtf?? seriously what is this crazy woman thinking?? lol...wow she sounds really jealous of you!! you must have looked really hot last night!!
omg, if someone said that to me right now I would laugh and say thanks for the compliment ha ha 
what a crazy woman for sure...

Sparkle- I was in bed by 10pm, and get this DH fell asleep at 930pm watching Harry Potter...he didnt drink last night and we ordered in Thai was so lovely.
hope you feel better today


----------



## BlueViolet

dan-o said:


> Anyone else finding it odd to wake up without a new years hangover? :rofl:

HAHA! Yeah, that's hilarious! We had a bunch of guests last night and the ones who drank were praying to the porcelain gods. Not me though :) One thing I did find is that drunk people are not so funny when you're sober. One guest spilled a drink all over our end table where my iphone was and the book I just got for Christmas. He didn't even notice and I freaked out. The phone is okay, so perhaps I overreacted. Let's hope no more drinking today. I hate being the one to do the damage control...hehe


----------



## Eternal

hubby and i were in bed by 10 last night lol! he was oncall through the night so we thought we should get some sleep before he got called out. was expecting loads of calls to wake us up at midnight ... but nothing. we both didnt sleep well either, i guess expecting to be woken lol!

everyone had a nice first day of 2011? done anything nice? i stayed in all day, playing games and watching films lol!


----------



## iwanababybump

Hi everyone my name is Gina just thought i would say hi, im 10 weeks pregnant due on the 23rd July just waiting for my scan date


----------



## Starry Night

Happy New Years, ladies!

I spent NYE at home with hubby. I've been on bed rest so long that we didn't make any plans and we've fallen off everyone's charts so no one thought to invite us to anything anyways. And I'm still getting over the flu. I'm essentially better but it's just hanging on! Between my heinous cough and nausea coming back at the worst times I'm only good for an outing to my parents. I did go to a family reunion today and saw my extended family for the first time in 3 months. Ate a piece of deli meat. I know it's against the rules but it was the only thing that looked appetizing and I figured I should eat at least something. It was deli-icious! 

Weird thing is, later that night I suddenly got an awful, awful stomach pain--like being stuck with a knife--while simultaneously getting incredibly hungry. I was so hungry that I was literally shaking. Ate tons of chocolate, cookies and a grilled cheese sandwich. I don't even regret it. I'm hoping my flu is finally starting to hit the road.

My scan is now only 2 days away and I'm getting more paranoid as the day approaches. I have officially passed my loss milestone day but I'm so scared that I'll lose it just before my ultrasound. Every little twinge and ache has me panicking.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey Gina, welcome! 

Starry, good luck with the scan. We're keeping our fingers crossed for you. Hope you get over the flu soon. Being sick is no fun! Also, about the deli meat, my midwife said it's okay to eat as long as it's heated up first on a griddle or something. Warm turkey might actually be pretty good. I made an egg salad and I couldn't get enough of it today. I put some cilantro on top and paprika. Yum! I gotta stop thinking about food.


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, this deli meat was just the regular kind. Not heated. We were at a hockey arena for skating so no chance to. But it was one piece and it was all I could eat. Our moms ate deli meat all the time (my mom worked at a deli when she was pregnant with me) so I think this one time will be OK. But I do avoid it in general even though I miss it. Smoked turkey is my favourite....


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Gina - welcome!

Morning all. Am at work and as it's Sunday I am not expecting it to be manic. But hey.... who knows?!


----------



## dan-o

Morning :)

So glad I'm at home, I've been hovering near the bathroom since 7.. wish I would just throw up so I can feel better lol! :sick:


----------



## Blue_bear

Yesterday was manic at work, and im in today too and i expect it will be the same. Couldnt keep my eyes open by the time i got home!


----------



## Hann12

Good luck With the scan starry, I know how you feel - 4 days to ho for me! 
Realised I've got a sinus infection which is why my head has been hurting so much! Still bad but at least I know what it is. Hope work isn't too bad DM


----------



## iwanababybump

Hi girls hope your all feeling well i feel pretty good this morning maybe a little tired but kinda getting use to that lol well im off shopping will have to fight the urge to buy baby things i think untill after that all important scan have a good day ladies!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Is anyone else finding that the fatigue is getting worse? I cant decide if its normal to feel so tired or if perhaps im coming down with something.....?


----------



## DragonMummy

I am still requiring a nap every afternoon, Blue!


----------



## Hann12

Yes I'm napping too, going to be a shock to my system on tuesday when I'm back in work and have to stay awake all day!


----------



## Rydia

Hi everyone just found this thread. I am due July 29 so it will be interesting to see whether i end up with a July or August baby :)


----------



## Jenni4

Hello Gals and Happy New Year!!

Napping?? I would kill for a nap....I think I have learned to sleep with my eyes open at work!! :haha:

Well, the nurse called with my nuchal scan results...great news..about 1/6875 chance of trisomy defect (awesome as i'm almost 37) And she was so nice and asked if I was still worried about the baby and I said yes and so she got me in for a scan today! How cool is that!!! And of course I was worrying for nothing...baby is fine. I apologized to the dr for being a pain in the ass and worrying so much!! At the end she said "baby is fine, measuring the same as last time" I freaked! I said "OMG! You mean the baby hasn't grown at all in 2 weeks!?!" She laughed....told me to calm down....that she meant the baby has progressed 2 weeks growth in 2 weeks time!! Sheesh! See....i'm completely off my rocker!!! :wacko:


----------



## Starry Night

LOL, jenni. I would have interpreted her words the same way. Glad you got another scan.

Ug, last night I was sleeping on the couch and was woken up by the scariest sound. The petrified squeak of a mouse as my cat was chasing it up and down the living room!! I was so scared that it was going to jump into my face. I dashed into the bedroom and dh had to close the door and stuff dirty laundry under the crack so the mouse couldn't get in. This one got away but my cat has caught several in the past. She usually leaves them outside our bedroom door. No interest in eating them.

Only one more day until my ticker is a peach! I almost can't believe I'm so close to 13 weeks!


----------



## samzi

2 days till my scan. :yipee:


----------



## BlueViolet

Blue_bear said:


> Is anyone else finding that the fatigue is getting worse? I cant decide if its normal to feel so tired or if perhaps im coming down with something.....?

Yes! I thought it was supposed to be getting better during the second trimester. I'm still waiting. Last night I went to bed at 1am and I woke up at 11:45am. Ops! 

Meanwhile, did anyone notice that their tempter is getting the best of them? My patience is so thin right about now and I know I'm being illogical, but I'm so angry. I agreed to a house guest (hubby's old college friend) and since he got here he has driven me nuts. He's been here since Friday night and it's Sunday afternoon and he has no plans to leave. He got so drunk Friday that he started to act like an idiot. Then all day yesterday they've been playing computer games until 5am. Then today they woke up and again more games. I was just about ready to freak out and ask him to leave. Afraid hubby won't like that side of me, so I'm fighting with my hormones to stay calm. We'll see who wins that one. I would hate to blow up, but I'm so close....grrr!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Yep, i too have been alternating between emotional/grumpy/irrational. i think my hubby is wondering where his wife went as i keep snapping back at him when i wouldn't normally x


----------



## BlueViolet

Yeah, it's like someone else has taken over my body. I used to teach 8th grade science and thought I had nerves of steel. Apparently, they're on vacation ...


----------



## Eternal

anyones morning sickness come back? mine was pritty bad then christmas eve felt much better and started eating, yesterday and today ive felt awrful again. i have managed to eat but just feel so ill.


----------



## DragonMummy

Mine never went, Eternal!

Clearly my shift was an ordeal - I got in from work and immediately passed out on the sofa! :rofl:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Just dropping in to say hi!

Oh I have taken some pictures of my bump! I am huge!!





Much Love

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

nice bump, SK! Mine is immense too. People at work keep asking how many are in there.... hilarious.


----------



## Hann12

Wow I have no bump! Mine turns a peach tomorrow though so that's exciting!

Random question, has anyone got their belly pierced? I have and wondered how the hole ends up looking? I mean, does it stretch and become huge? This probably sounds stupid as there are far more things to be concerned about!!


----------



## Starry Night

My bump is hidden under tummy flab so I just look fat. But I promise you that it's there. lol

Very nice bump, sk!


----------



## Blue_bear

Nice bump Sof, i dont dare bare mine naked but will take a pic when ive got something decent and half a face on!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann mine didn't really change much when i was preg with Harry. The hole got a tiny bit stretched but nothing noticable.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks - I've just scared myself senseless by googling it, loads of people have awful scars from stretch marks. Shall I take it out now and hope it heals before I start to pop out? I have heard of people getting special belly bars for pregnancy, did you do that?


----------



## DragonMummy

no, i just had my slimmest one in. if youre not too bothered about it then take it out now. might as well, one less thing to worry about. x


----------



## Hann12

So you kept yours in the entire pregnancy? Is that a better way to avoid the scarring do you think?


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Happy new year everyone and welcome Gina. hope everyone is wel!!

Good luck to those having scans :D

To those talking about morning sickness and napping, i tend to find my symptoms get worse when baby is having a growth spurt so you may notice a pattern, i noticed it with my little boy last time :D

Doodlepants i too like the look of the avent now my sister has chosen them so was tempted to change but then i realised both my pumps and all the accessories i have are all for Tommee Tippee so decided against changing but after using the steriliser for my other two will be getting a new one.

Hope everyone is doing well, i have felt very tired and sick now so think baby is having a spurt. Is anyone else feeling baby yet? I have for a couple of weeks but feel him loads now :D xx:happydance:


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Btw i took mine out when i was pregnant with my first, didn't like the idea of it stretching etc x


----------



## Hann12

Sunshine mum - thanks - did you get bad stretch marks?


----------



## Hann12

I mean around the piercing?


----------



## XSunshineMumX

No, no worse than anywhere else xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i kept mine in all through my preg with callum and plan to with this one but i had a preg one. (got 10 off e bay really cheap)

i have a stretch mark on that bit of skin but it doenst look bad, the whole is a bit bigger though and i have to be carefull i dont catch it cos it would prob pull through the whole with a good tug. 

i ve had it for 11 years now though so doubt it would heal up if i took it out.


----------



## Hann12

Okay thanks so much to you both. I'm taking mine out now! I am not bothered about it at all I'm just more concerned that I'll get a horrible scar but I guess I should have thought about that when I had it done 7 years ago. Its not in a lot of skin now anyway as it has grown out a lot from when it was first done so I'm hoping it won't be too bad. I'll be applying shed loads of bio oil and cocoa butter to it now though!!
Appreciate the feedback, sometimes its the silliest things that can make me worry!! x


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Can anyone help with how i change my font in my sig? I've tried with the font thing but it does nothing. Its confusing!x x x


----------



## Jenni4

Hi! About the belly piercing, I had mine pierced for about 8 years when I got preggers with DD. I took it out at 4 months and have no scarring or stretch marks around it, but I couldn't believe that after all that time it closed up!! I tried to put the ring in a few days after she was born and the hole was closed! Oh well....i figure i'm just to old for that stuff now....i'll leave that for you younger moms! Lol...


----------



## DragonMummy

sunshine are you highlighting the text before you change the font?



Morning all. at work again. Is a bank holiday so will be dead and I get double time so all good!


----------



## Hann12

I'm 12 weeks today! Got my scan in 3 days! It'll almost be okay going back to work tomorrow on the basis that I'm a day closer to seeing the baby! 

By the way, I took thecpiercibg out last night and the top hole has already started to close. Hope I'm a super healer! I've also ordered some stretch Mark prevention cream in the hope I can keep the stretch marks away! 

Hope works okay dragonmummy


----------



## samzi

congrats on 12 weeks :happydance:

my scan is tomorrow afternoon :yipee:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Well for the last couple of days I thought I felt the baby move but I wasn't too sure and put it down to wind. But last night I am absolutley positive that I felt the baby move and again this morning.

:happydance: It feels really weird like flutters and butterflies and abit bubbly

:cloud9:


----------



## DragonMummy

woop for impending scans!

Hann I used stretchmark cream and it did sweet FA. The only thing that does any good is bio oil but that just helps reduce them. I ended up looking like a bloody zebra :rofl:


Work is fine, we have a major incident running (check BBC news for Surrey) so all press calls today. Super.....


----------



## mummySS

Hiya everyone I'm finally a peach today, yay! 

Somehow I thought I'd wake up on my 13th week and magically stop feeling sick. Well I was wrong there! 

On the bright side I survived the trip up to Yorkshire to tell DH's family the news. It's lovely to see how happy people are :)

Hope everyone's well.. Bit gutted the holiday season is over... Am going to get myself to the shopping centre this week, am desperate for maternity clothes!


----------



## Annamumof2

Morning all, Happy new year hope everyone had a good time, i am starting to get over my chest infection now at last, i cant believe im 15 weeks on Thursday, i can feel light little flutters down below when i sit crossed legged on the bed its a strange feeling, Andy cant wait till he can start to feel it moving and kicking.

i brought some more baby stuff from next the other day, i spent so much money i was shocked lol i brought a 3 pack of body grows and sleep suits also the bibs and a nice lil teddy, the poor thing will be born with alot of teddys around them lol

i'm still napping after 4pm which is strange as i thought i would of come out of that stage by now lol but i haven't, ive had this strange craving for subway (chicken, sweetcorn, cheese and cucumber) and i started having another one last night which i thought OMG ewww lol it was onion ring crisps dipped in salad cream but we had no salad cream so i had to go a miss :-(

anywho i hope everyone are alright, cant wait till 13th i will be 16wks then and i MIGHT see my lil bugger before 20 weeks, i'm glad i am getting alot of scans atm as i would be worried to hell other wise what with all meds im on and in and out of hospital. im not aloud a doppler so i cant listen to the baby by my self so i have to wait till i see the midwife or hospital

oh and just before i go i remembered that i have to go see midwife on the 10th because i need to see her about carrying a antibody card around with me as they found anti c antibody's and that was due to when i had a blood transfusion back when i was seriously ill, its not harmful to the baby just means they will be born with jaundice or animia or both but there not sure how bad


----------



## dan-o

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well for the last couple of days I thought I felt the baby move but I wasn't too sure and put it down to wind. But last night I am absolutley positive that I felt the baby move and again this morning.
> 
> :happydance: It feels really weird like flutters and butterflies and abit bubbly
> 
> :cloud9:

How exciting!!!

I felt a very soft pop last night when I was on the recliner watching TV, wonder if it was an early movement too? Can't wait to start feeling it properly! :happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Mummyss I've got a peach today too! Are you due on the 18th July too? 

Dragon mummy - I'm also using bio oil, figured I'd throw everything at it but you're right it probably won't work! 

Congratulations to everyone who is feeling their babies, that's so exciting! I can't wait for that!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh forgot to say (duh) that I FINALLY found Baby with my doppler last night! Was so exciting! Then excitement was soon squashed by me vomiting violently all over the place.... sigh....


----------



## Jenni4

@ DragonMummy - That's awesome that you found the baby, not so awesome that you puked. I have to say that you are absolutely hilarious. I feel bad that you vomited but you make it sound so funny!! The things you write in here always make me smile and laugh!


----------



## DragonMummy

wouldn't have been so bad had my pelvic floor not also given way AGAIN. Am having to get to the bathroom in time to pee BEFORE i throw up so I don't wet myself.


----------



## Jenni4

Lol!! That's so funny...but not really... I hope you know what I mean!! After I had DD I tried a Zumba class to lose weight. After the first jump with legs apart I had to exit immediately as I had started to wet myself!! :haha: I haven't done a jumping jack since!! These are the things they should tell you about before you have children...


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: they bloody should!!!


----------



## mummySS

:rofl: you guys are making me cry with laughter. Just as well for this forum so we know not to attempt starjumps post-birth!

Hann - yay for peaches! I'm due July 11th so that's weird! Oh well I don't want to get into a fight with my ticker ;-)


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Ah dragonsmummy no i wasn't so i'll try, lol thankyou, i'm rubbish with this stuff! :) x x x 

I'm on my mobile at the moment so hard to remember what everyone's put!x


----------



## XSunshineMumX

I used stretchmark cream with my first, two or three times a day, sometimes more from early on and at about 37 weeks the stretch marks appeared! I didn't bother with Joseph and got away with no more x x x


----------



## Starry Night

I'm a peach today too! :yipee: My OB says I'm due on the 10th but I worked it out to be the 11th. Whatever....it's not an exact science.

I've started to experience pregnancy incontinence. :blush: It started with all the horrible coughing I've been doing recently. And I haven't been doing my kegals because I've been petrified it would aggravate my spotting. Even right up to my miscarriage that I thought kegals were how you pushed out a baby. :oops: So even now that I know different it's still scary. 

My scan is tomorrow. I'm getting so scared. I don't feel especially pregnant...


----------



## DragonMummy

ooooh nice siggy sunshine! and LOVING the hair - mine used to be that colour too :D


----------



## foxforce

Hi all and Happy New Year to you all

Hope you all had a good NYE, I've had a bit of a break off here over christmas and ny ... suppose it's back to normal now, I took my decorations down today...all appears bear now! 

Not had chance to read up on all the pages but had a good read back,congrats on the ladies reaching 2nd tri and to those feeling better and feeling baby move, all very exciting! :dance:
I felt some movement last week also the first was like tickling from the inside and the next morning I laid on my belly and felt strange bubble feeling, can't wait to feel more and read some people's dh's feeling movement from as early as 18 weeks!! That would be great :D

Had some quite bad abdo pain last night which was very worrying but I think it may have been trapped wind as been constipated again just lately. Also had some pain in my ribs which is tender to touch, that comes and goes, any one else with anything similar?


----------



## Hann12

Oh maybe my ticker is wrong! The one on what to expect when your expecting says week 13 which is the week you are at 12 weeks i.e. your into your 13 week, says peach, but the baby bump one says plum at the same time so who knows! But actually when you look at the supposed dimensions the difference is one cm so not much in it! I was going with the bigger amount as it sounded more advanced but mine is probably wrong!
As long as he/she is growing thats the main thing!

Can't believe its work again tomorrow, the holidays have gone so fast. Just glad I have Thursday off for the scan!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive been shopping again today :) Got a pair of over bump mat jeans for £8 from peacocks, reduced from £20. It feels so good that they were also the last pair! lol :)
Also went and had a look in the mother care sale, picked up some more bottles, got a pack of 4 with teats and dummys for £11 and some little booties that were £2 and just plain cute. I have gone for avent bottles, for no other reason than my mum has brought us an avent sterilser. Will see how we go with them. Have been reading alot recently about how many people struggle with breast feeding so thats got me making sure i have a back up plan.
I was meant to be working tonight, but threw a small paddy :blush: I never work on a mon or tues. This is my weekend as its when hubby is off too. They accepted this when i took the job and in our industry (hubby is a chef, i do bar/waitressing at a diff place) these are generally the quietest days anyway. I have done the odd monday night as a favour but this week i was told yesterday that i 'had' to work tonight....hmmm had i been asked nicely with some notice i might have considered it! Lol. Its probably hormones making me stubborn too right.....:blush:
Hubby has a touch of man flu anyway so its not like we are likely to do anything now, but the principle and all that. I am usually the first they call to cover shifts etc and do extra hours without moaning so i refuse to feel guilty.

I have gone a whole week without being sick :) Came pretty close this morning when i was coughing but managed to distract myself! :happydance:

DM - Sorry you had another little accident, but you definatly write in a way that makes me giggle!! 

Anyone got up and coming MW appts? I cant wait for mine on the 18th, i dont have a doppler so will be forst time i hear hb :happydance:


----------



## BlueViolet

I can't wait until you know for sure when the baby kicks. Last night I was out at a book store looking at a magazine and I had my purse on my lap leaning against my stomach. I thought my phone was vibrating in the purse and when I checked no one called. This is m first child, so I have no clue if that was the baby or perhaps gas. I'm going to go with baby movement :) 

I also talked hubby into going shopping for crib bedding (I had some coupons to use). I got the most adorable set with owls, foxes, and bunnies. The nesting instinct is in full force!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey Bear, congrats on all the great finds! Sales are great. Also, you are going to love your midwife appointment. I had tears in my eyes when we heard the heart beat. I have another appointment at the end of Jan. and one on Feb. 17th. I can't wait for the one in Feb. because we'll find out the gender. I've been seeing so many cute baby outfits on sale, but they're all gender specific, with very few exceptions.


----------



## LittleSpy

:wave: Hi everyone!

I had my first OB appointment & ultrasound today. We were so happy to see baby wriggling around like crazy, dancing around, touching it's face, sucking it's thumb -- the works. *Baby was measuring 12+2 so that makes my due date July 16th, 2011 instead of July 15 if that could be changed on the first page, please*. :flower: I figured it would be 1 of those 2 dates. Heartbeat was 164bpm.

My next appointment is Thursday because today's appointment was the usual 9 week so I have to go Thursday to actually meet with one of the doctors for the usual 12 week appointment. :wacko:

No nub shots today, but one thing I'm super excited about is that my OB office offers sexing scans at 15 weeks! I'm calling to schedule an appointment later this afternoon so we'll know the sex in just 3 weeks! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound 1 again 1.3.11.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4









ultrasound 2 1.3.11.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4









ultrasound 3 1.3.11.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3









ultrasound 5 1.3.11.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Britt11

awesome updates ladies, I see a lot of "peaches" now on the tickers :thumbup:
congrats to all the scans and apts and congrats to those of us in 2nd tri now

question for you ladies, do you have any gut instincts as to what you are having?
Littlespy, I am so jealous that you get to find out at 15 weeks, we have to wait until our 19 week scan.

At first I thought boy and now I am thinking girl.
what about you guys?

:hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

I am not sure what i think im having, i think girl, but maybe thats more because everyone else keeps telling me thats what they think im having. I cant wait to find out, 14th Feb seems ages away!!


----------



## Britt11

I know...its a long wait hey Blubear.
I wish the heart rate was an accurate predictor, but apparently its just an old wives tale...sigh


----------



## Starry Night

After my scan tomorrow I'm next seeing my OB on the 11th. I'll be booking my 20 week scan then.

At the beginning of my pregnancy I was convinced I was having a boy. Then I started to think that having a girl would be nice too so now I have no idea. I can't even guess.


----------



## curlew

Hi All

Happy New Year to all and hugs to those who had bad news over the xmas and New year period.

I have been busy booking appointments since having my scan last thursday. My CVS is this Thursday and then I get my flu jab on Friday then I have the booking in appt with my midwife on the 12th. My dating scan will be fairly soon after my midwife appt as I will be 12 weeks by then.

As for buying stuff we have nearly everything we need from DS even though he is now 6 as I hoard everything lol. The only thing we need is a cot and I think my parents are wanting to buy that for us. will need to get new teats for the bottles that I have but apart from that its all sorted unless we have a girl in which case I will need to get clothes!

I have a gut instinct its a boy but we will know for definate after the CVS as part of the testing is that you can find out 100% what the gender is and we have decided we do want to know. If nothing else to get DS used to the fact he is getting a sister if its a girl as he has always said that he only wants a brother lol.

Hope it goes well for everyone who has scans in the next few weeks.


----------



## LittleSpy

My sex determination ultrasound is booked for 1/24! :happydance: I'm so excited & I can hardly believe they're willing to schedule me that early to determine the sex. Dh & I don't feel like we can wait until the anatomy scan which is scheduled for 3/3. The sex determination ultrasound is only an extra $75 & for some reason it's worth that to us to know 6 weeks sooner.

My gut says girl. I fiercely wanted a boy when TTC & really early on in pregnancy but lately I don't seem to have a preference at all.


----------



## Hann12

I don't know if we are going to find out, I kind of like the idea of waiting until the day, though it will be hard! Obviously either gender is good, I would love a girl though if I was really pushed to say. All of the children in my husbands family are boys and so his parents would love us to have a girl too and have told me (and they are calling the baby 'she') so I'm feeling the pressure there! 
I have a feeling it will be a boy though as I readthat if you BD the day before or on the day of ovulation you are more likely to have a boy as the boy sperm swim faster than girl ones, but they die faster so if you BD 3-5 days before ovulation you're more likely to have a girl as they are slow but still alive. Not sure how accurate it is! The Chinese predictors all say girl though and apparently bad skin and sickness indicate girl too so who knows! Verh exciting though!!


----------



## MrsWez

Happy New Year All! Hope you ladies are feeling well and enjoying the new year. 

I had a great time during new years but came back with a chest cold and am sick. I have to have a cervical cerclage placed on the 12th and am not looking forward to it. I am going on vacation (holiday) a week afterwards, so I'm not sure how much of it I will be able to enjoy but the great news is on the 1st when we get back, we will find out if it's a boy or girl. I'm really excited. 

I used my doppler last night to hear the baby and heard this strange whoosing noise then a loud bang! I guess Peanut is streching out.


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Thanks Dragonmummy :) 

The shettles method which you're talking about worked with my first two as i used it but despite bd'ing 6 days before ovulation, i know this baby is a boy! So i don't trust it so much anymore. This baby has a different father though so maybe its more to do with the individual male. I really really wanted another girl but i suppose with my sister having girls it will be nice to have another boy. Boys names are so much harder but i have a few in mind x x x


----------



## Hann12

Sunshine - yes that's what it's called! Will just have to wait and see though, I don't mid though but as you say boys names are much harder. 

Mrs wez - I hope it all goes well, I've hot to have my cervix monitored because I've had two LLETZ in my past which can cause incompetence so getting measured on the 12th, 16th and 20th weeks. Just hope it's all okay but at least the main thing is that it's checked on. Hope you manage to enjoy your time out too.


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm thinking mine is a girl but only because this pregnancy is sooo much different to my preg with Harry. I don't mind either way, although it would be easier to have another boy as I have all the stuff and they can share a room, so I can use the spare room as a play room for them.


----------



## Doodlepants

Happy new year everyone if I've not said it already!
Hope you're all well and had a good new year!
Blue Bear- you've made me want to go baby shopping now! So over the last few days we've bought some baby clothes, moses basket, toys and other bits and pieces and today we went and looked at the buggy we want (just to be 100% sure) and we are defoo getting it and looked at the car seat too, they are doing a deal for us so we're well chuffed! Hopefully I'll catch you all up soon lol! I went into a mild panic when I saw that most peeps have loads of stuff and I didn't lol! Anyway, the ball is rolling now.... I'm going to get small bits each week, how exciting!
Sofie- your bump's about the same as me!.....although I think mines more bloat lol!
I've been feeling movement over the last few days, although I try not to get too excited as it's hard to tell still.....
I have to see my midwife in the next few weeks.... wish me luck! I have been told by her to book my own bloods and scan. Thankfully the hospital's helpfulness makes up for her uselessness! 
I really must buy some maternity jeans.... £8 at peacocks sounds good to me! I saw the BEST maternity top on the seraphine website that I've earmarked, it's so cute it's got a scan pic on with the baby doing a thumbs up lol!
xxxx


----------



## samzi

Scan this afternoon. Cant wait :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh good luck Samzi!


I can find baby straight away with the doppler now and hear all sorts of banging and crashing going on in there. Going to be just like its Big Brother!


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, hope you're all ok? I'm back to work today after almost 3 weeks off... sooooooo tired!

Sorry for the stupid question but am i likely to need this? https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ps-AVENT-Bottle-Feeding-Solutions-Set(0079284)

We saw it in Toys R Us and its a great deal but as first time parents i've no idea if we'll need it all? :blush:


----------



## kellyglass

Hey Ladies. Im due the 16th Of July-ish. Got my proper dating scan on Thursday (6th Jan). xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

the link doesn't work freckles...... :(


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Kelly- welcome! x


----------



## freckles09

Welcome kellyglass! :happydance:

Not sure why the link doesn't work, but this is what it is  

A great value selection of Philips AVENT products providing all the essentials to bottle feed baby safely. Features:
1 x Electric Steam Steriliser
1 x Electric Bottle & Food Warmer
1 x Thermabag
1 x Milk Powder Dispenser
2 x 125ml Avent BPA Free Feeding Bottles
6 x 260ml Avent BPA Free Feeding Bottles
2 x Soothers
1 x Bottle & Teat Brush


----------



## DragonMummy

I got one of those when I was preg with H. Was really good. The only thing I wouldn't bother with is a bottle warmer as it takes 15 minutes and you can just stick it in the microwave for 30 secs and give it a good shake. But if it's included then go for it! How much is it? Bearing in mind I just got 12 avent bottles with 4 dummies in the mamas and papas sale for £30 and a microwave steriliser for £13 x


----------



## freckles09

DragonMummy said:


> I got one of those when I was preg with H. Was really good. The only thing I wouldn't bother with is a bottle warmer as it takes 15 minutes and you can just stick it in the microwave for 30 secs and give it a good shake. But if it's included then go for it! How much is it? Bearing in mind I just got 12 avent bottles with 4 dummies in the mamas and papas sale for £30 and a microwave steriliser for £13 x

Thanks for the advice, not really sure what we need re feeding equipment! It's reduced from £120 to £65 so wasn't sure whether to get it or just get the things we actually need seperately. Your mams and papas deal was good! :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

I'd go for it personally - cracking value I think.


----------



## freckles09

Thanks, we haven't bought anything yet so will try and persuade hubby that it's a good deal and we need to get it now LOL :thumbup:


----------



## kellyglass

Hey Peeps. Thank you xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm planning on creast feeding but I didn't last long last time so I am stocking up for formula feeding at some point, I have a steriliser, 4 x 125ml bottles, 8x 260ml bottles, an electric brest pump (don't even entertain manual - too depressing, too slow, too inefficient - it is the most unsexy you will ever feel EVER) and a microwave steriliser.

Always worth a look on Amazon too as their prices are pretty good. Will find the links of the bits I've got if theyre still in the sale x


----------



## freckles09

Thanks DM, a list of links would be helpful.

I'm planning on breast feeding too but i assume i'll still need most of what's included in that package?


----------



## DragonMummy

Right.....

I got 2 of THESE - theyre £23 in Boots!

I got one of THESE cos those bottles lasted H for ages

My new BREAST PUMP


I have a steriliser but it takes 20 minutes so I got THIS one as it only takes 2 mins - big different when you have a screaming baby and you've forgotten to do your bottles!

And lets face it, it's not really a bargain but I just wanted it. My MOSES BASKET


----------



## DragonMummy

freckles09 said:


> Thanks DM, a list of links would be helpful.
> 
> I'm planning on breast feeding too but i assume i'll still need most of what's included in that package?

yeah is good to have around even if youre bf'ing, for expressing purposes x


----------



## Starry Night

I can't believe they want me to drink 40 fluid ounzes for my scan!!! Are they nuts??? I just measured it out into my measuring cup and it's so heavy and intimidating! And I have to hold it for an hour! I've had ultrasounds before and I always either have waaaaay too much and the sonographer has me empty myself a bit first or I don't have enough. So this time I measured. Eeeks! Don't they know I have to pee after half a glass of water? Don't they know I'm pregnant?? 

My scan is in 3 1/2 hours and I am getting desperate to see my baby. I just have to know it's OK.

And I can't even think of what to buy for the baby. I find it all so intimidating though I am counting on get lots of it from baby showers. My SiL said she didn't have to buy a thing.


----------



## freckles09

DragonMummy said:


> Right.....
> 
> I got 2 of THESE - theyre £23 in Boots!
> 
> I got one of THESE cos those bottles lasted H for ages
> 
> My new BREAST PUMP
> 
> 
> I have a steriliser but it takes 20 minutes so I got THIS one as it only takes 2 mins - big different when you have a screaming baby and you've forgotten to do your bottles!
> 
> And lets face it, it's not really a bargain but I just wanted it. My MOSES BASKET

Thanks for those links DM! Those are some fab bargains from M&P, I Haven't had a look on their site so might do some online shopping :thumbup:

Oh and the Moses Basket is gorgeous!!!!! :cloud9:

Good luck at your scan Starry - let us know how it goes!


----------



## fifi-folle

Starry: It's crazy isn't it! I've had many, many scans due to endo and cysts and if I drink the litre they suggest I am in too much pain to take having the scanner pressed on my belly!!! Last few times I've even had to go and let some out. I think somewhere between 0.5l and 0.75l is more realistic as long as you make sure you are well hydrated before you start filling up (if you're dehydrated beforehand the liquid doesn't make it to your bladder, discovered this in hospital after being nil by mouth then made to drink for scan, totally pointless, had to have an internal one). My last scan (at 6+3) I barely drank 0.5l (as I kept vomiting it back up!) and she got a really clear picture. 
Enjoy your scan!!!!! :D


----------



## Starry Night

I know! Last time I drank the recommended amount (well, I had four styrofoam cups' worth) I was crying from pain before I even got there and had to empty myself by half! I think I just have a smaller bladder. I'm drinking OJ right now for breakfast and will start on the water now but will allow a bathroom break in about an hour.


----------



## DragonMummy

I had to have an empty bladder for both of my scans. No idea why you have to have a full one. Good luck though! xxx


----------



## BlueViolet

MrsWez said:


> Happy New Year All! Hope you ladies are feeling well and enjoying the new year.
> 
> I had a great time during new years but came back with a chest cold and am sick. I have to have a cervical cerclage placed on the 12th and am not looking forward to it. I am going on vacation (holiday) a week afterwards, so I'm not sure how much of it I will be able to enjoy but the great news is on the 1st when we get back, we will find out if it's a boy or girl. I'm really excited.
> 
> I used my doppler last night to hear the baby and heard this strange whoosing noise then a loud bang! I guess Peanut is streching out.

My mother-in-law had that done and she was finally able to have a baby (my husband) after 3 miscarriages. She said it was totally worth it! Good luck! We're rooting for ya :)


----------



## Britt11

Starry Night said:


> I can't believe they want me to drink 40 fluid ounzes for my scan!!! Are they nuts??? I just measured it out into my measuring cup and it's so heavy and intimidating! And I have to hold it for an hour! I've had ultrasounds before and I always either have waaaaay too much and the sonographer has me empty myself a bit first or I don't have enough. So this time I measured. Eeeks! Don't they know I have to pee after half a glass of water? Don't they know I'm pregnant??
> 
> My scan is in 3 1/2 hours and I am getting desperate to see my baby. I just have to know it's OK.
> 
> And I can't even think of what to buy for the baby. I find it all so intimidating though I am counting on get lots of it from baby showers. My SiL said she didn't have to buy a thing.

I know Starry, they told me to drink 2 large glasses of water an hour before my scan- AND they were an hour late, I nearly peed myself in the waiting room (actually all the pregnant women were in agony) so I had to partially relieve myself twice before the scan. Than I start the scan and I'm still TOO full....so I get to empty more. I dont know why the saw to drink so much, the tech told me it amounts to 1 8oz glass of water...or 500ml I believe. I will not be making the same mistake at my 19 week u/s.
Anyway, I am sure everything will be perfect, but I was nervous like you before mine.

DM- when is you next scan?

Samzi- good luck with the scan as well today.

Freckles- is your LO sucking its thumb in the pic? ahh so cute :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh and girls, I really think I felt the baby move last night.
I need your expert opinions from those who have felt it before or have had a previous baby. DM, I know you are very intuned with this stuff.

Okay I was at Baby Gap last night and reached for an item of clothing and I felt this little tickle futter for about 3 seconds, than it stopped for 2 seconds, then I felt it again for another 5 seconds, and then is stopped and I felt it again for another few seconds. I have never felt anything like that before. It was amazing- it was in my lower tummy on my left side.

:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

aw!!! sounds like that was bubs! how sweet! mine has been a bit lazy recently but i get the odd leap when i eat or lay on my front.

My next scan is on Valentines day! 14th Feb so not long :D

Am going to book a 4d scan for about 24 weeks I think.


----------



## Blue_bear

DM - I have nearly convinced hubby we need a 4d scan too :) Im thinking i might go about 26/28 weeks, if i can wait that long!

We have just given in and brought our cot and mattress :blush: Been to babies r us and thought we found a bargain but had a quick check on kiddicare and they have a much better deal for the same thing. Got my cotbed and spring mattress for £104.99 :) :thumbup: (was £169.99 in babies r us).

I know its early but i have this need to be organised, i cant help it!


----------



## freckles09

Britt11 said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe they want me to drink 40 fluid ounzes for my scan!!! Are they nuts??? I just measured it out into my measuring cup and it's so heavy and intimidating! And I have to hold it for an hour! I've had ultrasounds before and I always either have waaaaay too much and the sonographer has me empty myself a bit first or I don't have enough. So this time I measured. Eeeks! Don't they know I have to pee after half a glass of water? Don't they know I'm pregnant??
> 
> My scan is in 3 1/2 hours and I am getting desperate to see my baby. I just have to know it's OK.
> 
> And I can't even think of what to buy for the baby. I find it all so intimidating though I am counting on get lots of it from baby showers. My SiL said she didn't have to buy a thing.
> 
> I know Starry, they told me to drink 2 large glasses of water an hour before my scan- AND they were an hour late, I nearly peed myself in the waiting room (actually all the pregnant women were in agony) so I had to partially relieve myself twice before the scan. Than I start the scan and I'm still TOO full....so I get to empty more. I dont know why the saw to drink so much, the tech told me it amounts to 1 8oz glass of water...or 500ml I believe. I will not be making the same mistake at my 19 week u/s.
> Anyway, I am sure everything will be perfect, but I was nervous like you before mine.
> 
> DM- when is you next scan?
> 
> Samzi- good luck with the scan as well today.
> 
> Freckles- is your LO sucking its thumb in the pic? ahh so cute :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Britt - yeah i can't make out if LO is sucking it's thumb or waving? Either way it's sooo cute :happydance:

Blue bear sounds like you got a good deal on the cot! :thumbup: I love the kiddicare website - they price match things too if you find them cheaper and it's really easy to use.


----------



## mummySS

Blue_bear said:


> DM - I have nearly convinced hubby we need a 4d scan too :) Im thinking i might go about 26/28 weeks, if i can wait that long!
> 
> We have just given in and brought our cot and mattress :blush: Been to babies r us and thought we found a bargain but had a quick check on kiddicare and they have a much better deal for the same thing. Got my cotbed and spring mattress for £104.99 :) :thumbup: (was £169.99 in babies r us).
> 
> I know its early but i have this need to be organised, i cant help it!

Can anyone tell me whether there's any difference between foam and sprung mattresses for a baby? i keep seeing options for both...


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm all for being organised!


----------



## DragonMummy

I go for sprung from the point of view that if baby goes face down I imagine they would be less likely to suffocate on sprung than foam.


----------



## Starry Night

DragonMummy said:


> I had to have an empty bladder for both of my scans. No idea why you have to have a full one. Good luck though! xxx

Probably because our clinics are full of sadists. Ugh. I'm leaving in about 10 minutes and I have to go SO BADLY!!! lol I need to go wash up and do some make up but that means standing in eye-sight of the toilet. I don't think I'm woman enough to handle that!


----------



## freckles09

Good luck Starry! Can you maybe go to the loo and just let a bit out LOL?! 

Ohh i'd be interested in reading opinions for a sprung or foam mattress too.


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry Night said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> I had to have an empty bladder for both of my scans. No idea why you have to have a full one. Good luck though! xxx
> 
> Probably because our clinics are full of sadists. Ugh. I'm leaving in about 10 minutes and I have to go SO BADLY!!! lol I need to go wash up and do some make up but that means standing in eye-sight of the toilet. I don't think I'm woman enough to handle that!Click to expand...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bear

I did ALOT of lookimg at both today and decided that sprung look much better. Nothing particularly scientific im afriad they just look more comfortable and harder wearing. I also went with the view that i wouldnt want to sleep on a foam mattress, and generally you get what you pay for, so with the foam ones being so cheap that actually made me a tad wary!
I had a chat with the lady in babies r us about the various types, and most of the sprung ones have a foam layer anyway, and also a washable cover. Some are even reversible so you have like an airflow side and then a waterproof side for a later stage. 
They all have to be saftey standard checked so im guessing both types are safe, but im with dragon mummy, i just felt better about the sprung type. And at half price it was a bargain anyway :)
Also had lengthy discussions about the difference between buying a cot/cotbed and the size dimensions! I have definatly done my homework for today.

Good Luck at the scan Starry!!


----------



## mummySS

Blue_bear said:


> I did ALOT of lookimg at both today and decided that sprung look much better. Nothing particularly scientific im afriad they just look more comfortable and harder wearing. I also went with the view that i wouldnt want to sleep on a foam mattress, and generally you get what you pay for, so with the foam ones being so cheap that actually made me a tad wary!
> I had a chat with the lady in babies r us about the various types, and most of the sprung ones have a foam layer anyway, and also a washable cover. Some are even reversible so you have like an airflow side and then a waterproof side for a later stage.
> They all have to be saftey standard checked so im guessing both types are safe, but im with dragon mummy, i just felt better about the sprung type. And at half price it was a bargain anyway :)
> Also had lengthy discussions about the difference between buying a cot/cotbed and the size dimensions! I have definatly done my homework for today.
> 
> Good Luck at the scan Starry!!

Ooh thanks blue bear and DM, very helpful! What you say makes complete sense. I'm the same - if something's way cheaper i get suspicious! 

if you get a moment i'd be interested to hear your learnings about cots vs cotbeds! :)


----------



## Bournefree

Hey Ladies, Had my scan today! Little one is all fine so far, but wouldn't stretch it's legs out - so I was asked to get off the bed, and jump up and down!!!!!! lol :happydance:

They have also changed my due date, and moved us forward to the 13th of july rather than the 18th - guess LO is looking long? Could my date be changed on the op please? Thank you! 

Glad everyone elses scan went well. :hugs:

I've also been trying to plan ahead, and start researching double buggies! I think LO #1 isn't going to want to walk everywhere at 20mts! :wacko:
xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ooooh I am so excited!

My mum has offered to pay for a 16 week gender scan!

:happydance:

I turn 16 weeks next week so hopefully once she has looked over the website I found then we can get a date sorted!!

So happy! lol I am so impaitent and waiting until 20 weeks would of killed me!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## samzi

Had my 12 week scan - all perfect. Been put forward to 13 weeks. Il put a pic up soon :)


----------



## DragonMummy

woo! good news Samzi and Sofie!

Blue bear, Harrydragon has a cotbed. He's a very tall 4 (he's in age 5 clothes) and still has loads of room. He's going to get a big boy bed so baby can have it but I reckon we've got another 7 years mileage in it at least. Also from my POV, they'll be out of a normal cot at about 2 and into a big bed. I don't fancy dealing with toilet training with a full size bed - with a cot bed I can throw the mattress about and change the sheets really easily so I think for practicality theyre prilliant. Plus theyre a lot lower to the ground than most single beds for any tipping out incidents!

Baby will be in the basket til 6 months (assuming they are as dinky as Harry was) then into Harrys cotbed. I thought it would be good for H to get all new furniture and recycle his stuff for baby.


----------



## Starry Night

Just got back from my scan and our "Cuddle Bug" is doing just fine. :cloud9: He/she was sleeping throughout the scan so the sonographer got the measurements really quickly. I wasn't allowed to look until she was done. That's when dh came in. We saw baby's heart beat and cute profile. She then had me lie on my side and we successfully woke baby up. He/she started rolling around and stretching and even began to kick! It was so cute! The baby was kicking each leg independently. I wish I could have felt them! DH was also very impressed and touched.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN9217_2.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MrsWez

Starry Night said:


> Just got back from my scan and our "Cuddle Bug" is doing just fine. :cloud9: He/she was sleeping throughout the scan so the sonographer got the measurements really quickly. I wasn't allowed to look until she was done. That's when dh came in. We saw baby's heart beat and cute profile. She then had me lie on my side and we successfully woke baby up. He/she started rolling around and stretching and even began to kick! It was so cute! The baby was kicking each leg independently. I wish I could have felt them! DH was also very impressed and touched.

Aww, how sweet, great pic too. Congrats!! :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh starry that's lovely! it's so special isn't it? Mine was sooooo lazy when i was scanned and just cringed away from the doppler!


----------



## Starry Night

:mrgreen: DH is out picking me up some fast food burger and fries to celebrate.


----------



## DragonMummy

oooooooh...... am all about the macdonalds double cheeseburger at the moment....


----------



## mummySS

Starry Night said:


> Just got back from my scan and our "Cuddle Bug" is doing just fine. :cloud9: He/she was sleeping throughout the scan so the sonographer got the measurements really quickly. I wasn't allowed to look until she was done. That's when dh came in. We saw baby's heart beat and cute profile. She then had me lie on my side and we successfully woke baby up. He/she started rolling around and stretching and even began to kick! It was so cute! The baby was kicking each leg independently. I wish I could have felt them! DH was also very impressed and touched.

Aww so cute! it is so amazing to see a little thing squiggling around isn't it!


----------



## MrsWez

Starry Night said:


> :mrgreen: DH is out picking me up some fast food burger and fries to celebrate.

I was craving a whopper with cheese yesterday. Still am. :D


----------



## samzi

We had a very still baby who a few mins later started wriggling about, moving his/her arms about, so cute :cloud9:

heres a pic
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/isabelles%20sis%20or%20bro/IMG_0047.jpg
measuring at 13 weeks so time to change my ticker :haha:


----------



## mummySS

lovely pic samzi! :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

very cute, samzi!


i can't help but notice that the UK scan pics are nowhere near as clear as the US ones....


----------



## samzi

Thats just my wobbly hand photo taking skills :lol: the actual pics are really crisp and clear, i just have shaky hands :p


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> oooooooh...... am all about the macdonalds double cheeseburger at the moment....

I couldnt agree more DM!! lol.

Great scan pics though guys, glad all is well for everyone :) And Sof im so jealous you get to find out the sex at 16 weeks!! Its gonna kill me to wait till feb!

Re Cot vs Cotbed - DM pretty much just said it all....i was looking at cots sized 120x60 because i thought they looked a better size for a little one. But turns out they are just cots, so they will grow out of them pretty quickly. Whereas if you go for a cotbed which are 140x60 they then turn into the junior bed with all the pro's DM mentioned. I think much more manageable when toilet training etc, and if brought with a good mattress, you can get 7 years out of it! I too will have baby in moses basket for the first few weeks/months depending on size of baby and where he/she ends up settling best. 
Its such a mine field with all these things, but its great to have you second time mummies on here, because you have tried and tested the stuf first hand which is really helpful :)

The next on my 'list' i have been looking at monitors....i would like to go for one witht he movement sensor pad. Theres and angel care one and a tommy one. Anyone have ay opinions on monitors? :)


----------



## Blue_bear

My baby seems to have been the only upside down baby on the scan piccys!! :S


----------



## Hann12

Wow congratulations to you all for your scans! You must be so excited!

I now have 1.5 days till mine, I'm really nervous about it though so hope its okay.
I still don't have my doppler, parcel force are a load of rubbish and it won't arrive until Friday (a week late after paying for next day delivery) Ridiculous!

Good feedback on the cot v's cot bed, I didn't really get the pros of a cot bed, but that makes a lot of sense!

Still not really craving any food but I'm encouraged by the fact that you guys seem to be so hopefully another week or so and I'll be back on the food properly. If the baby is okay then I need to increase my eating as I've only put on 1 pound so far, think i was meant to put on 5 in the first trimester. I want food to be my friend again.....


----------



## Doodlepants

Evening all!
So I may be changing my mind about finding out the sex..... I thought I wanted to know at the 20wk scan but I think I want to wait until the birth to find out now...... I just have to convince the husband!..
..All of our stuff is unisex anyway, both moses baskets are and I want to get white newborn clothes and the buggy's going to be red (I think thats the colour I want...) and the car seat will match... I don't know why I've change my mind?!!
With Holly I couldn't wait to find out and had no white baby clothes- all pink!... But this time I like the idea of having everything unisex.... I don't know why as Martyn only wants 2 children so this will be our last.....
Anyone else not finding out?
We're having a 4D scan at about 6 months so I guess if I change my mind I could find out then..... I think I'm going to wait though! It's funny how you change, I seem to be doing everything completely different this time around!
Boootiful scan pics guys!!! 
OMG I almost forgot- I have hired a doppler (just until I can feel stronger movements) and it came today and we heard bub's HB! Soooo lovely!
I am so excited now, Christmas is out the way and it's shopping time woohoo!
I found a company on ebay doing avent microwave sterilisers for £10! and a newborn bottles starter set for £14.99 and 4 pack of 9oz bottles for £9.99. I'm going to get them in a few weeks...hopefully they won't run out! OOOOOHHHH Sooooo excited, I love getting baby bits!
Sorry for prattling on lol!
xxxx


----------



## Hann12

I don't think I'm going to find out either! I am going to predict it from symtoms (and probably get that wrong) but like the thought of a surprise on the day!


----------



## DragonMummy

that bottle set is a tenner on mamas and papas, Doodle ;)


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm not a fan of the movement sensor monitors. Babies can go really really still when they are asleep and they go off all the time - I'd just panic! I have a BT one and it's great.

I would recommend one that plays lullabies that can be controlled on both units as my son still uses his monitor to play himself lullabies when he gets up for a wee in the night and when he was tiny I could play them to him when he was restless.


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> that bottle set is a tenner on mamas and papas, Doodle ;)

I don't know where the nearest m&p to me is? :( The postage is free though so I'm happy!
I wish I'd have kept Holly in her cot bed longer- she was in a big girl bed at 2.... you're right- a cotbed would have been much easier during potty training lol! It's a memory foam mattress too and weighs a bloody ton! :rofl:
I'm currently looking for a new cotbed mattress, I think the sprung ones do look better, any recommendations? xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

we have had 2. He's got a mamas and papas one now and we had a mothercare one before but had to ditch it as he spilt a cup of rancid milk all in it - gipping! Both sprung with zip off covers so you can wash them. I have to say I preferred the mothercare one. The zip busted almost immediately on the m&p one.

Doodle there is a M&P about a mile and a half from me.... is perilous.....


----------



## Blue_bear

Argh, typed a long reply, then laptop spazed!!

I will let you know what my mattress looks like when it gets here tomorrow. Another brownie point for kiddicare, free next day delivery! I thought the ones in mothercare were quite pricey compared to those at babies r us and kiddicare, mainly i suppose because they had no offers on the mothercare ones at all. 

Good call on the lullabies DM, i hadnt thought of that one.....


----------



## DragonMummy

like i say, H still uses it at 4. We just turned our handset off.


----------



## firerabbit666

Hi July Beach Bumps, my EDD is the 23rd of July I was wondering if I could be added, I posted before but think it was missed! I'm still waiting on 12 week scan date, anyone else still waiting? I didn't see midwife until the 21st of December so I guess Christmas/New Year hols has delayed it a little. x

Edit: actually I am already on the list but down as due on the 15th, any chance you could move me up to 23rd thankyou :D :flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

might be worth dropping sofiekirsten a message with your dets as its so easy for posts to get lost on here when it's moving quickly. welcome though! xxx


----------



## Hann12

Hi firerabbit I'm not far ahead, I've had an early scan but have the 12 week one on Thursday.

You should get your appointment through soon - if not call and you can normally book it in.


----------



## Doodlepants

I'm with you on the movement pads DM, I'd drive myself mad!
I can really feel bubs moving around now..... didn't need the bloody doppler after all lol!
Has anyone got any definate baby names yet? I think I've got 2 picked......
Well, now to try and kick Martyn off bloody fifa so I can watch tv! WHY did I marry a man who loves football?!....


----------



## Doodlepants

Welcome firerabbit! 
Bloomin scan dates always take ages to come don't they?! I'd ring the hospital and ask them, they're always really helpful x


----------



## firerabbit666

Thanks I think i'm going to call if I don't get it this week, just giving royal mail a chance, they must have some holiday backlog. Just so impatient and keen to see baby now!


----------



## DragonMummy

My Martin is the same, Doodle. What team are you forced to take an interest in?


----------



## Hann12

Thats amazing that you can both feel the baby move - I thought you couldn't feel it until about the 20th week. By the time I get my doppler it will be born ha ha!!

I've got some name ideas too - its difficult though, much prefer girls names to boys names!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann I felt my first baby at 18 weeks - think that's about normal. They say you feel subsequent babies earlier. I thought I was feeling from about 10 weeks but definately from 13 weeks. Squirmy baby!


----------



## Hann12

Wow, okay so I should be feeling the baby in 5 weeks still, that feels a while away! Having said that I'm still so scared about the scan, I've read and heard so many awful stories about losing the baby and not knowing it, I really hope mine is okay. I just want to get the scan now so I know!!


----------



## Blue_bear

I *think* i have felt mine, def had some strange feelings in my tummy. And when i was in bed last night i felt a light popping sensation. Cant wait to start feeling it properly and so hubby can feel it too.

My hubby is also football mad, poor child will have no choice but to be an Arsenal fan!! He also gets glued to his Playstation, which i have to say is nice at times, keeps him quiet :)


----------



## DragonMummy

i felt exactly the same before mine. didn't help that everyone else was getting HB's on their dopplers and i had chuff all from mine til this week!


----------



## Doodlepants

Ugh at least I'm not the only one! He's still on the blooming thing! The sad thing is, his ps3 was a crimbo gift......from me! Duh... I need to practice forward thinking!
And I am forced to sit through....Portsmouth....or anyone else who's playing lol! I honestly can't see the point in watching games where you support neither of the teams- he's always doing that!
I am now going to make him sit through supernatural..... although I think thats starting to grow on him, I may have to get murder she wrote on!


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG Dh is the same. And the bloody dreadful sky sports news channel where they jsut talk about football and the scores scroll across. YAAAWWWWN. It's Chelsea in this house.


----------



## mummySS

I feel for you all... mine's not into football but cricket (which is sooooo boring). It's the Ashes cup at the moment in australia so he stays up the entire night and sleeps all day. it's horrible!


----------



## Doodlepants

Haha I know what you mean! I hate that channel! You've also got to love the highlights! Ermmm- YOU'VE JUST WATCHED THE BLOODY MATCH, TURN OVER! :rofl:
Sigh...Men!


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh cricket.... That lasts ages too! It's like the never ending game! I used to have to go and watch that.... The only bit I liked was the teas halfway through! Yum!
Still, no teas when it's on tv....my heart goes out to you lol!x


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah any sport. he'll happily watch dressage if it's all thats on! and as for cricket, I've seen sunbathers using more energy.....


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> yeah any sport. he'll happily watch dressage if it's all thats on!

:rofl:

oh possibly the worst is World Superbikes... :sleep:


----------



## Maid Marian

We've decided on our names :D


----------



## MrsWez

Rose_W said:


> We've decided on our names :D
> Girl - Rayne Heather Forbes
> Boy - Julian Joseph Quin

Cute. Is it normal to have two middle names in the UK? I'm curious, as it is rare to have more than one in the US.


----------



## Maid Marian

MrsWez said:


> Cute. Is it normal to have two middle names in the UK? I'm curious, as it is rare to have more than one in the US.

It's not normal/not normal - some people do, some people only have one, and some people don't have any. I have 2, and love it, so I've always wanted my kids too as well.


----------



## MrsWez

I would love to have two but everyone I've mentioned it too isn't keen on the idea. But it's my baby so I can name him/her whatever I please. :)


----------



## Maid Marian

MrsWez said:


> I would love to have two but everyone I've mentioned it too isn't keen on the idea. But it's my baby so I can name him/her whatever I please. :)

I would if I were you - I was known at my school for having two middle names, everyone knew them, and loved them!


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Ladies

May I join your group? I'm right at the end of July - I've found the due date calculators on the internet give varying dates, so I'll go with 31-July-2011 :)

a bit about me: This is our first pregnancy, and DH and I would love to get excited but are holding back til things are confirmed. To this point I've had very few symptoms - I alternate between being worried about this and being thankful I've escaped the crappy feelings of MS and exhaustion..

I have an appointment with an OB at week 12 and am paying for a nuchal translucency scan at the end of week 13, otherwise I wouldn't see my baby until after week 18!

I'm really happy to have this site for information (although I've learned many scary and sad things as well) - it's nice to find so many supportive and friendly people as well :)


----------



## mummySS

Welcome firerabbit and SMfirst! You're of course welcome to join, best thing to do is PM Sofiekirsten and she'll be able to add you to the front page. 

SMfirst - don't let the sad stories scare you too much. I always think it's good to know what others are going through and to be able to offer help and support, but every person and every pregnancy is different so try not to worry and just go with the flow :). You'll feel much better once you've had your scan. And with regard to MS - seriously count yourself very lucky!! :flower:


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone!

Scan tomorrow but now I am concerned because I've had a stomach upset since yesterday morning and its getting worse. Managed to get a dr appointment for 11.20 today so seeing what I can do as there is so much you have to consult a doctor for before taking - even rehydration sachets. I hope that everythings okay and its not a bad sign for tomorrow (yes I am getting paranoid!).


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone! 

MummySS - i don't envy you having to watch the cricket - i'm sure it's the most boring sport in the world LOL! 

I actually love watching football so can't complain about hubby watching it but he is on the Playstation a looooooot! Call of Duty is his fav! 

Welcome to the newbies :happydance: SMFirst i didn't have many symptoms either and no morning sickness, just a bit of nausea so definately count yourself lucky and try not to worry :thumbup:

Lovely scan pics Samzi and Starry - it's such a reassurance once you've had them isn't it!


----------



## Blue_bear

Urgh,, think ive definatly got hubbys man flu coming on. Keep gagging every time i cough. Dont know whether to phone docs and see what i can take before it gets any worse. 
Of course hubby has every medicine under the sun for his, and they all say i cant take them :( Im not usually one for taking stuff but i just dont want it to develop into anything worse than a cough and sniffles. Theres so much of it about at the mo. 

Im gutted because i managed to ward of the sore throat etc i had a week or so ago, and now its all back :(

Sorry for having a whinge :S

On the plus side, ive had a text from Kiddicare and my cot is on its way :) 

*Welcome SMfirst*


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies, looks like there loads to catch up on! Gonna make a cuppa and have a read x


----------



## dan-o

OMG I have a lemon!! :haha: bless!


----------



## Maid Marian

dan-o said:


> OMG I have a lemon!! :haha: bless!

Congrats! Here's what I found out for that week -

14 weeks - 3.4 inches .. 42 grams
Baby is busy with thumb sucking, toe wiggling, and breathing amniotic fluid. Lanugo (downy hair) is growing all over the body for warmth.
Baby now has fingerprints! He actually created them himself while swimming around in the amniotic fluid. As he moved his hands, the skin on the tips of his fingers formed unique ridges and folds. That's why no one on earth has the same fingerprints.
Ears move from the neck to the head, the thyroid starts to produce hormones, and the vocal chords are complete.


----------



## Blue_bear

Would just like to give Kiddicare a massive :thumbup::thumbup: They have delivered my cot today on time when they said they would.
I ordered it online yesterday at 4pm, and they have kept me updated today via text as to when it would be delivered. Im very impressed. Oh and delivery was free :) :)


----------



## freckles09

Good to know Kiddicare has a thumbs up - we're planning on using them to order the majority of our big things :thumbup:

I'm just looking at cot beds online now - don't know whether to get one in the sale now or leave it a couple of months as our nursery still isn't built! I just want to shop :haha:


----------



## Blue_bear

I just got frustrated looking Freckles, i know weve got ages to buy these things but i find once i start looking and researching exactly what i want, i just thought sod it, might as well seen as its a bargain as well. I know my luck, it would be twice the price if i left it and went back to it!!


----------



## freckles09

Yeah it is frustrating just looking - esp when i'm bored at work - i just want to buy! 

In case anyone is interested... Someone just posted these two links for nappies and wipes in second tri which look quite a bargain... 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003P2UTS8/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&psc=1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B003P2UU6Y/ref=pe_thx_sims_2


----------



## firerabbit666

Hi again everyone! I got my scan date at last and it's for this Saturday, only 3 days to wait then! Didn't know they did scans on weekend days. Says the pics will cost £10! I swear I only payed about £4 for my scans with my first. Diff hosp though. What's everyone else paying/payed? x


----------



## mummySS

firerabbit666 said:


> Hi again everyone! I got my scan date at last and it's for this Saturday, only 3 days to wait then! Didn't know they did scans on weekend days. Says the pics will cost £10! I swear I only payed about £4 for my scans with my first. Diff hosp though. What's everyone else paying/payed? x

Ooh that does seem pricey! they'd better be amazing! 

Mine were £3. my friend's up north were £5.


----------



## Starry Night

I got to keep one scan picture for free. But I'm in Canada so maybe things are different?

I plan on registering for things like the crib and stroller, etc so I'm waiting to see if people buy that as gifts for our showers. It's not unheard of for people to not buy any of the major items themselves. Also, odds are dh and I are moving before the baby is born and it would be easier to move without a lot of big furniture pieces. I don't like the thought of having to switch obstetricians half-way through (especially since I'm loving mine) but dh has been searching for a job for over a year now and we finally have a good lead. It just happens to be in another province.


----------



## freckles09

firerabbit666 said:


> Hi again everyone! I got my scan date at last and it's for this Saturday, only 3 days to wait then! Didn't know they did scans on weekend days. Says the pics will cost £10! I swear I only payed about £4 for my scans with my first. Diff hosp though. What's everyone else paying/payed? x

That's good you have a scan so soon! We paid £10 and got 8 pictures.


----------



## firerabbit666

Yeah! I'm hoping they are going to be good qual! I know it was so quick, i'm guessing it got backed up a bit in the Christmas post.


----------



## Bournefree

mummySS said:


> firerabbit666 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again everyone! I got my scan date at last and it's for this Saturday, only 3 days to wait then! Didn't know they did scans on weekend days. Says the pics will cost £10! I swear I only payed about £4 for my scans with my first. Diff hosp though. What's everyone else paying/payed? x
> 
> Ooh that does seem pricey! they'd better be amazing!
> 
> Mine were £3. my friend's up north were £5.Click to expand...

Hey that does seem like alot! Mine were free. We got 8 pictures. I'll scan them in and post them up when I get a chance, as My DD's little fingers only want to put them in her mouth everytime I get them out!
xx


----------



## Annamumof2

the scans i had in oxford was free although we could donate some money, the ones i had in banbury they charged me £4 for 2 pictures


----------



## mummySS

Seems completely random! sounds like bournefree got the best deal!

and for once i'm amazed that i didn't get the most ripped off being in london! (although i do have to pay £5 for the hospital car park - anyone else have to do the same??)


----------



## Annamumof2

we have to pay about £3 for 2 hours i think it is... cant remember, although up oxford when i was there last i spent almost 3 hours there and had to pay £3/4 i think


----------



## Bournefree

Oh yeah - I prob paid for them in the car park!! :dohh: We were 3 hours in the hospital and paid £4.60

I'll have to pay for the 20 week pictures, apparently only the 12week ones are free. This wasn't the case with my DD's pictures, they were all free - things they are a changing!
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

We paid 7 pounds for both scans with harry. My 7 and 12 week scans were done by epu. They don't charge presumably because you're already shitting your pants. But will be another 7 quid for our 20 week plus all the heinous parking charges. Although for surrey it's actually not too bad. 2 quid for 2 hours...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!!!

We now have our date and time for our 16 week gender scan!

Thursday 13th January @ 5:30!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:cloud9:


----------



## DragonMummy

Brilliant news. Am I to presume from the ticker that you're hoping for pink?


----------



## Bournefree

That's great news Sofie! Lets hope you can get LO to spread them! ;-)x


----------



## HotChillies

I am 10 weeks now and still nauseous. I hate it :-(. I can feel some flutters in the stomach now. It's a weird feeling! Get a lot of gas also. Btw, I am moving to the Bay Area, CA arounf 15th Jan. We just had to move so we planned it around the end of the 1st trimester. Anyone else in the Bay Area, CA? Need suggestions for hospitals, gynacs, prenatal classes.


----------



## sparklexox

Hi Girls,

So much to catch up on wow!!

Hope your all well? Ive had a really bad uti & spend all my timje sleeping and throwing up... On antibiotics they are helping but am still not feeling right. Having a uti pregnant is a hole new ball game OUCH!!! ;(

I see some folk buying baby items am to scared to untill 20week scan on the 24th Feb! Plus once I start I won't STOP! LOL Been saving like mad tho so we can go baby shopping! Plus theres a baby show near me on my birthday in Jan so thats wat am gonna do! lol 

If ive missed anything inportant let me know. xxx


----------



## HotChillies

sparklexox said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> So much to catch up on wow!!
> 
> Hope your all well? Ive had a really bad uti & spend all my timje sleeping and throwing up... On antibiotics they are helping but am still not feeling right. Having a uti pregnant is a hole new ball game OUCH!!! ;(
> 
> I see some folk buying baby items am to scared to untill 20week scan on the 24th Feb! Plus once I start I won't STOP! LOL Been saving like mad tho so we can go baby shopping! Plus theres a baby show near me on my birthday in Jan so thats wat am gonna do! lol
> 
> If ive missed anything inportant let me know. xxx

I hope you feel better soon sparklexox.


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh sparkle you poor thing! It's one thing after the other! Hopefully you'll have an easy birth to make up for it!x


----------



## DragonMummy

SOOOOO sick today....... really really fed up with it now!!!!!

And despite having a perfect pelvic floor to start with, for the last fortnight I have just completely wet myself EVERY TIME I throw up. Even if I manage a wee before I chuck! I think I have a secret stash of wee that's just waiting for me to puke....


----------



## HotChillies

DragonMummy said:


> SOOOOO sick today....... really really fed up with it now!!!!!
> 
> And despite having a perfect pelvic floor to start with, for the last fortnight I have just completely wet myself EVERY TIME I throw up. Even if I manage a wee before I chuck! I think I have a secret stash of wee that's just waiting for me to puke....

I am feeling horrible about the throwing up too. For me, tears just roll out when I throw up, not that I am crying, but they do come up from somehwere. Wonder whether that happens to others too? Dont remember throwing up before pregnancy, so have no clue. Feel for you DragonMummy.:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

i get the tears too. it's the strain. i think it's because now I am throwing up right from the pit of my stomach....


----------



## HotChillies

The smells are killing me. I am beginning to think that husband stinks, his room stinks, his car stinks. What do I do about this now? I waited for a few weeks and finally told him as nicely as I could. But he got offended. How do I deal with this situation? Looked up some remedies but he is not willing to try.


----------



## Hann12

Hi all, big sympathies, I saw the dr today and he told me I've got gastroenteritis, have been so bad all day. Just hoping something improves over night so I can get the scan tomorrow! Will update you all after the scan with hopefully good news - think of me at 11.40 tomorrow!


----------



## mummySS

I get the tears and sometimes a bit of wee as well! :rofl: what have we become. I also get really phlegmmy spit, i have to keep clearing my throat and spitting, it's so disgusting. 

And my DH's smells make me sick too, lol. I have just taken to telling him he smells. I think he's getting used to it. :rofl:

On the plus side i managed to eat some pizza tonight right after throwing up! (best after than before right!!). It's the most adventurous thing i've eaten in 8 weeks :happydance: Let's just hope it stays down!


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Heya ladies, sorry not been on for a couple of days, sorry alot of you aren't feeling good. I've felt awful today, just completely drained and couldn't stop dry heaving this morning :(

Have my appointment with the midwife tomorrow for the bloods i was supposed to have at 8 weeks and for a check up and arrange my scan, hopefully!!! Looking forward to it as it feels like i haven't moved further.

Did the red cabbage gender prediction test tonight and both times it said boy and went blue :D Bit sad as i really want a girl but i knew anyway. My sister's went purple so definitely girls ;) xxx :flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh no Hann - no wonder you've been feeling like shit :(


Mummy well done you! At work yesterday I picked at food all day. Was bloody fantastic!!! 


Chillies I'm just being blunt with mine. He's got a rotten tooth so sometimes gets terrible breath. The other day we were out in the car and I had to make hims top for mints as the smell in the car was just too much.


AFM - how bored was I tonight. I worked out how to hook my angelsounds up to the laptop. Look what I MADE!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Sunshine what's the red cabbage prediction?


----------



## XSunshineMumX

DragonMummy said:


> Sunshine what's the red cabbage prediction?

This is the link to the thread about it -

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ial-red-cabbage-gender-prediction-thread.html

:D


----------



## DragonMummy

omg so gonna do that....


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> oh no Hann - no wonder you've been feeling like shit :(
> 
> 
> Mummy well done you! At work yesterday I picked at food all day. Was bloody fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> Chillies I'm just being blunt with mine. He's got a rotten tooth so sometimes gets terrible breath. The other day we were out in the car and I had to make hims top for mints as the smell in the car was just too much.
> 
> 
> AFM - how bored was I tonight. I worked out how to hook my angelsounds up to the laptop. Look what I MADE!!!

whoop DM I could hear your little baby moving aswell! So cute! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

took me ages as the angelsounds is a really shit design and the ultrasound gel gets in everywhere and the battery compartment is buggered!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I know what you mean DM I hate it when the gel gets into the battery bit really pisses me off lol!

We listened to petals hb last night and the little bugger wouldnt keep still lol DH thought it was fantastic lol

:cloud9:


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah that took about 25 minutes as i'd find it, hit record, then Baby would squirm back into my pelvis for a bit. Little sodbag!


----------



## BlueViolet

I was looking for baby music and found some awesome albums translated into lullabies. They're so funny. I'm thinking of buying the Metallica CD. Check it out: 

https://www.amazon.com/Rockabye-Bab...72JM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294266578&sr=1-1


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> AFM - how bored was I tonight. I worked out how to hook my angelsounds up to the laptop. Look what I MADE!!!

DM, that's so funny and cute! Amazing what a bit of time and a laptop can do huh?!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh I saw the metallica one when H was a baby..... was v tempted!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

i think it's down to me having little better to do :rofl:


----------



## firerabbit666

Ooooh I have to try this red cabbage thing! lol


----------



## HotChillies

DragonMummy said:


> i get the tears too. it's the strain. i think it's because now I am throwing up right from the pit of my stomach....

Just noticed last time I threw up, I had a little wee too!:blush:


----------



## HotChillies

XSunshineMumX said:


> Heya ladies, sorry not been on for a couple of days, sorry alot of you aren't feeling good. I've felt awful today, just completely drained and couldn't stop dry heaving this morning :(
> 
> Have my appointment with the midwife tomorrow for the bloods i was supposed to have at 8 weeks and for a check up and arrange my scan, hopefully!!! Looking forward to it as it feels like i haven't moved further.
> 
> Did the red cabbage gender prediction test tonight and both times it said boy and went blue :D Bit sad as i really want a girl but i knew anyway. My sister's went purple so definitely girls ;) xxx :flower:

I am going to try this. Thanks XSunshineMumX!


----------



## HotChillies

Hann12 said:


> Hi all, big sympathies, I saw the dr today and he told me I've got gastroenteritis, have been so bad all day. Just hoping something improves over night so I can get the scan tomorrow! Will update you all after the scan with hopefully good news - think of me at 11.40 tomorrow!

Good Luck Hann12.


----------



## Sherri81

Okay, so I had totally forgot about the Cabbage Test, but Ian was at the store, just about at the checkout, and I called and asked him to get me a red cabbage. I didn't tell him why, and now he thinks I am a freak for requesting cabbage.

So, okay. Had an OB appointment in Williams Lake; an hour South of here. Well, winter is usually hellish here, but this has been the weirdest winter so far, and on Christmas Day it was +7 and all of the snow we had was melted. So there was no snow as of Monday here. Went to bed and there was just the teensiest amount of flurried, but it didn't look like it was sticking. Woke up thinking it would be a lazy day since I didn't have to leave until 1:30, and holy shit!! Like 6 or 7 inches of snow overnight! And it was still blizzarding!! I think we ended up getting about 12 inches altogether yesterday, and another 4 inches overnight. Well, our highway crews couldn't keep up, and I took one look and thought 'how the hell am I supposed to drive in this?' Well, I called them, was able to get an early appointment because so many people cancelled, called my dad and he agreed to drive me, and we white knuckled it all the way there and back. Holy crap!! I don't even know why we tried quite honestly.

But the appointment was good. Haven't heard about my cerclage in Vancouver yet and it needs to be placed before 14 weeks. So it is cutting it close. She gave me their number to call them, but they haven't answered, so I have set Dr Johnson on them again. Blood pressure was good, which is a bonus cuz it's been a bit higher lately. She did an ultrasound, but it was on the crappy portable with a 6 inch screen. Just enough basically to see the baby... which was sleeping!! How the hell did it sleep through that trip? I guess my meditating really did work! She didn't want to do much to wake it up because she doesn't like putting pressure on my uterus anymore. But it did do a couple of stretches etc... No pictures though as the portable machine doesn't do them, and I couldn't zoom my blackberry in good enough.

So yeah, baby is still good, thank God. Nausea isn't letting up still. No throwing up, but lots of nausea and heartburn. Both Drs are thinking girl still. But they said its far too early to tell. Although she did say their machines in Vancouver are much better and they might want to look. Baby is measuring 2 days ahead, but I won't change my dates. I figure babies all just grow the way they feel, and my dates are pretty accurate, although I did implant on 7DPO at the latest, but I will just stay with my LMP date as it could be a couple days behind on the next scan.... You never know when or how they are growing.

Will hopefully be doing my test soon. Can't wait. How much water do you add initially to the 2 cups chopped cabbage? After I have the water, I figure I will just do a half and half with the pee and water after that.


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Yes just one part water, one part urine x x x


----------



## Sherri81

well ladies... take a look at my cabbage pee!!

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/gendertestday1.jpg

The control cup of just straight cabbage water is on the left. My pee cabbage is on the right. I used equal parts of cabbage water and pee. Basically it just went a tad lighter and a little less clear than the control cup.


----------



## Sherri81

So that's a girl right... if it stays purple?? I saved the rest of the cabbage water and refrigerated it so I could try it again tomorrow.


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Girl for you :) x x x


----------



## Sherri81

You didn't see a change really either??


----------



## Sherri81

Look what we did to our dog today, lol. Gave her a bit of a workout.

This is how much snow we got in 24 hours. We went from nothing to this. This was taken with our new camera! Yeah!

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/2011-46.jpg


----------



## Bournefree

Wow Sherri - That is allot of snow!! beautiful!
Your dog is almost burried in it lol!
x


----------



## Annamumof2

i'm an orange! yay

and i still feel sick boo!


----------



## Doodlepants

Ooooh I'm deffo going to do that cabbage trick!....But I'm going to stick to my guns and not find out at the ultrasound!
Sherri that pics so funny! How crazy to have so much snow so quickly!
Sorry to hear so many peeps are ill still :( Hope you all feel better soon!
I am patiently waiting for the postman today as Martyn ordered some bottles and the steriliser the other day after I showed him them :).... Hopefully it'll come today, I'm not holding my breath though, bloody royal mail! x


----------



## Blue_bear

I have def got hubbys man flu, hes feeling just fine today and i feel like ive swallowed a handful of razor blades! Oh well, its not going to stop me going to lunch with my friend and her LO :)
Hubby put cot together last night, it looks great. I keep catching him in the 'nursery' just looking at stuff, bless him xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooh did you get them from mamas and papas? Happy day.
Also an orange now. 15 weeks, wow. Really never thought i'd get here!


----------



## Blue_bear

Is it just me or has the last 3 weeks flown by???? It took an absolute age to get to 12 weeks, and now suddenly were all heading for 15 weeks onwards.....madness!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah I was thinking that as well Blue. Am a bit emotional at getting to 15 weeks if i'm honest. I think with ltttc you literally can't imagine how you will ever get pregnant, then with your penultimate cycle of clomid to be told you DIDN'T ovulate the day after you get a bfp, you start to doubt that your pregnancy is even real. This baby really does feel like a gift. Pregnancy has been tougher this time round but i'll take whatever's thrown at me!


----------



## mummySS

Morning All!

For those still suffering the sickness, there's a useful thread in 2nd tri about when it stopped for most people. It seems the whole 'it stops at 12 weeks' thing is a loada rubbish, the average looks more like 16-18 weeks.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/501260-oh-does-morning-sickness-end.html

Can't believe some peeps are already an orange! Congrats blue bear and DM! I know what you mean about time flying faster after week 12. Now i'm starting to panic at everything i have to do before lil bugger comes along. Get a bigger mortgage, find a house, move house, find an extra few hundred thousand pounds from somewhere (as we want to upgrade from a tiny 2 bed flat to a 3/4 bed house, how is that possible), get ready for baby, hand over everything at work... arrggghhh! 

Would love to do the cabbage test but i just know my OH will forever take the pi$$ out of me! Plus the thought of cabbage makes me want to hurl :haha:

Sherri, i love your dog in the snow - adorable!


----------



## Bournefree

mummySS said:


> Now i'm starting to panic at everything i have to do before lil bugger comes along. Get a bigger mortgage, find a house, move house, find an extra few hundred thousand pounds from somewhere (as we want to upgrade from a tiny 2 bed flat to a 3/4 bed house, how is that possible), get ready for baby, hand over everything at work... arrggghhh!

I know how all that feels!! We tried to buy a house when I was pregnant with DD to only have the whole chain fall apart - and it wasn't our fault. I was in tears to the lady who we were going to buy her house. That didn't work! But in the end we did have somewhere to live, as there was a time were we had sold our place, and had nowhere to move too! So became effectively homeless at about 30weeks (very stressful!) we did find a flat to rent in the end, and still haven't managed to buy anywhere, and we moved just before DD was born to my sisters empty flat, and then moved again when she was 3 weeks old, moved again when she was 7 months old.. and now with this LO on the way we will have to move yet again! (In a flat in the right area, but there isn't a lift - and I'm not going to be able to cope with newborn, 20month old, change bag, and any shopping we might have!!!), but at least we have a roof over our heads!.. and my dream of getting our house, is still going to be on the cards - just not at the moment.

Moving house, and having a baby are 2 of the top life-stresses!!! So try to keep your stress levels down if you can - perhaps just carry on where you are for a while and let your lo arrive first - afterall they don't take up much room, and you will most likely have your newborn in your bedroom for a while! 
So don't worry - things have a way of working themselves out.. although sometimes you have to work hard at it!

xXx


----------



## mummySS

Bournefree said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Now i'm starting to panic at everything i have to do before lil bugger comes along. Get a bigger mortgage, find a house, move house, find an extra few hundred thousand pounds from somewhere (as we want to upgrade from a tiny 2 bed flat to a 3/4 bed house, how is that possible), get ready for baby, hand over everything at work... arrggghhh!
> 
> I know how all that feels!! We tried to buy a house when I was pregnant with DD to only have the whole chain fall apart - and it wasn't our fault. I was in tears to the lady who we were going to buy her house. That didn't work! But in the end we did have somewhere to live, as there was a time were we had sold our place, and had nowhere to move too! So became effectively homeless at about 30weeks (very stressful!) we did find a flat to rent in the end, and still haven't managed to buy anywhere, and we moved just before DD was born to my sisters empty flat, and then moved again when she was 3 weeks old, moved again when she was 7 months old.. and now with this LO on the way we will have to move yet again! (In a flat in the right area, but there isn't a lift - and I'm not going to be able to cope with newborn, 20month old, change bag, and any shopping we might have!!!), but at least we have a roof over our heads!.. and my dream of getting our house, is still going to be on the cards - just not at the moment.
> 
> Moving house, and having a baby are 2 of the top life-stresses!!! So try to keep your stress levels down if you can - perhaps just carry on where you are for a while and let your lo arrive first - afterall they don't take up much room, and you will most likely have your newborn in your bedroom for a while!
> So don't worry - things have a way of working themselves out.. although sometimes you have to work hard at it!
> 
> xXxClick to expand...

Thanks bourne - goodness that sounds mega stressful! So are you still looking to move to a flat, just one with a lift? I really would love to have a house as i miss having a garden. We're moving from west london to the suburbs where it's a teeny bit cheaper and hopefully our money will go a bit further. Right now we're also up 3 flights of stairs with no lift, and there's no parking outside our flat, and it's pretty noisy with thin walls, it's just not ideal for a baby - but i guess you're right, if it all goes belly up then at least we have a roof! And if worse comes to worst then we can always crash with my parents for a bit!


----------



## DragonMummy

We moved in august from a 2 bed flat to a 3 bed house. Was only an extra 40k, but we were lucky. We lived in godalming before which is a very desirable area of surrey. Where we are now is still technically surrey but the postal town is Aldershot in hampshire so snobbery drives the prices down. Our house would have been another 100k plus in our old village. Madness!


----------



## Annamumof2

we moved 2 years ago from my parents house where me hubby and 2 kids was in one bedroom too a 3 bedroom house, its been hard i can tell that now but its the best thing we did, do you not have the council list to put your name down for a home?

i know some might think its better to buy a house or something but ive heard its very hard and stressfull


----------



## DragonMummy

It's not so bad. Just a lot of waiting around and putting up with people buggering you about.


----------



## mummySS

It is stressful indeed, but since we already own our flat (which is lovely btw, i think i made it sound really horrible above lol!) the next logical step is to buy a bigger place. 

Think you have it spot on with the area DM, just moving somewhere less 'desirable' can mean huge £££££ savings!


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> It's not so bad. Just a lot of waiting around and putting up with people buggering you about.

i dunno i was on the list for 4yrs till jay was classes as disabled and then we was put from the normal list to the urgent list and then a few weeks later we put a bid down for a house and got it, lucky enough a school moved close by too and thats where they go so glad i got a house near the school and away from family even though we are still in the same town lol


----------



## Starry Night

I really, really hope that time starts to fly at this point. In fact, I'm begging for it. Between all my trips to the ER and nearly losing the baby on multiple occasions and spending the whole first trimester on bed rest I am ready for time to fly. I think it's starting to as now I'm halfway through the week already and I can't wait to be a lemon! :)

Odds are about 95% that I'm going to be moving out of province during this pregnancy. The logistics of it all have me stressing out incredibly but there isn't any way around it so dh and I are trying to time it so I'm just past the half-way point of the pregnancy. It seems like the most reasonable time to travel so far.


----------



## mummySS

Aww starry, i feel for you. You've had it tough. Do you have friends or family that can help you with the move? How far is it that you'll be moving? out of province is pretty far i guess.


----------



## DragonMummy

Mummy it's definately the way to go. Actually it's pretty nice were we are, we have a 200 foot garden with woodland and our back gate leads onto the canal towpath which is beautiful. I'm bloody lucky though as I work for my local police force so I could check areas out before we put in offers.


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Heya ladies, had my appointment. Heard bubs heartbeat and have an appointment to see the consultant and have a scan Wednesday :) 

Mentioned that i keep losing bits of my plug so will see whats going on Wednesday x x x


----------



## mummySS

Sounds ace DM! i've never been fussed about outdoor space before but things change when you think about a little one!


----------



## Bournefree

mummySS said:


> Bournefree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Now i'm starting to panic at everything i have to do before lil bugger comes along. Get a bigger mortgage, find a house, move house, find an extra few hundred thousand pounds from somewhere (as we want to upgrade from a tiny 2 bed flat to a 3/4 bed house, how is that possible), get ready for baby, hand over everything at work... arrggghhh!
> 
> I know how all that feels!! We tried to buy a house when I was pregnant with DD to only have the whole chain fall apart - and it wasn't our fault. I was in tears to the lady who we were going to buy her house. That didn't work! But in the end we did have somewhere to live, as there was a time were we had sold our place, and had nowhere to move too! So became effectively homeless at about 30weeks (very stressful!) we did find a flat to rent in the end, and still haven't managed to buy anywhere, and we moved just before DD was born to my sisters empty flat, and then moved again when she was 3 weeks old, moved again when she was 7 months old.. and now with this LO on the way we will have to move yet again! (In a flat in the right area, but there isn't a lift - and I'm not going to be able to cope with newborn, 20month old, change bag, and any shopping we might have!!!), but at least we have a roof over our heads!.. and my dream of getting our house, is still going to be on the cards - just not at the moment.
> 
> Moving house, and having a baby are 2 of the top life-stresses!!! So try to keep your stress levels down if you can - perhaps just carry on where you are for a while and let your lo arrive first - afterall they don't take up much room, and you will most likely have your newborn in your bedroom for a while!
> So don't worry - things have a way of working themselves out.. although sometimes you have to work hard at it!
> 
> xXxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks bourne - goodness that sounds mega stressful! So are you still looking to move to a flat, just one with a lift? I really would love to have a house as i miss having a garden. We're moving from west london to the suburbs where it's a teeny bit cheaper and hopefully our money will go a bit further. Right now we're also up 3 flights of stairs with no lift, and there's no parking outside our flat, and it's pretty noisy with thin walls, it's just not ideal for a baby - but i guess you're right, if it all goes belly up then at least we have a roof! And if worse comes to worst then we can always crash with my parents for a bit!Click to expand...

Yeah it was a total nightmare! And still is to be honest - we are sitting on our deposit money and are going to rent another flat - just with a lift, as you say; as it is so much cheaper than renting a house, and we wouldnt be eating into any of our savings for buying a house, which is the end goal! My ideal would be a garden flat with a garage, as we have so much stuff stuck in storage ready for our house!

I think it is a case of once bitten twice shy for me. I dont want to be in the same situation again! So will happily wait out the house purchase until new baby arrives. 

In saying that though, if I was you perhaps I would think about selling up and moving - as not having a lift with a newborn (or older) can be a real challenge!! I currently have to put the pushchair in the boot of the car when we arrive home, transfer DD to a sling, and carry her, change bag, and any shopping up 2 flights of stairs! (gets you fit!) You sound as though you are in a more fluid market near London and you might have more luck in finding your house you want and selling your flat.

Buying for us should be easy as we have the money and nothing to sell, but I really dont want to do it again whilst pregnant. I just want to know we will be settled in time for the birth - as we are planning another homebirth and should be able to move to another rented flat relatively easy, within 4 weeks! Well easier for me - as I wont be shifting too much stuff!!!! :blush:
xXx


----------



## Starry Night

mummySS said:


> Aww starry, i feel for you. You've had it tough. Do you have friends or family that can help you with the move? How far is it that you'll be moving? out of province is pretty far i guess.

My parents are helping out big time. They know we need this job so they've even offered to sell the house for us so we can just leave if it comes to that. And my dad and brother are handy-men so they're helping us update the bathroom with a new vanity and plumbing (the former homeowners put the pipes together with duct tape!) 

We'd be moving one province over but Canada is pretty big and I live in one of the bigger ones. It's over a day's drive if we don't stop but we'll be transporting a pregnant lady (me) and a kitty cat so we'd probably be making several stops for night. My sister moved out there for school and it took her 3 days.


----------



## DragonMummy

This is why I like the uk. Literally nowhere is a day's drive. There's other countries we can get to quicker than you moving across one province!


----------



## Doodlepants

It is easy living in the UK- especially for holidays lol!
It's so beautiful in the states and Canada though, I'd move there if we could afford to.
Can everyone please help me with names?
I think we like Lois for a girl and Roman for a boy, but I also like Brooke for a girl but am stuck finding back up boy's names?? I think we will go with Roman- it's not too common here- am I right in thinking its more popular in America?
I really love the name Lois too but I'm a tad worried everyone will be like 'as in lane?!'- do you think I'll get away with it?xxxx

Ps- no parcel today :( Boo!


----------



## DragonMummy

They probably will at first doodle but it'll pass after a while. With H everyone assumed it was after Harry potter. Admittedly I am a HUGE fan. Have had to have a serious word with myself about Hermione as a girls name. Can't have Harry and Hermione! I like Lois and Roman. Not a fan of Brooke personally, but I think that's cos it's one the chavs round here seem to go for...


----------



## Aaisrie

They're lovely names Doodle!

I want Atticus for a boy and Indigo for a girl :]


----------



## Doodlepants

I did wonder if Brooke was a bit too common....
I love the name Hermione....I'm reading deathly hallows atm, Martyn would never go for it though! x


----------



## Doodlepants

Aaisrie said:


> They're lovely names Doodle!
> 
> I want Atticus for a boy and Indigo for a girl :]

I LOVE Atticus!!! Did you get it from To kill a mockingbird? Indigo's so pretty too xxxx


----------



## Purple_poppy

Hi ladies!

I'm 12+4 today and this week I've noticed more... wetness down below. Is that normal? It's clear, like 'wet' CM. 

Names... we've got a few in the list! 

Boys
Samuel Wyatt
Gideon Joseph

Girls
Ella Mae
Abigail Alyvia
Alyvia Grace


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! I had the scan today and it was amazing! The baby was so active, in fact they found it hard to take measurements because it kept moving! I think it's a little boy but who knows! My date was changed to 16th July too. 
Feeling much better today too which is good as yesterday was very dark!!
Only downside is that my 20 week scan usn't taking place until my 22nd week as that's the best they could do as they are so busy, so 10 weeks till the next scan.

Now I can start looking at buying baby stuff yippee! And tell people! Very exciting! 

By the way I sympathise on the moving, we are trying to move too, it's taking forever, sold out place but paperwork is taking too long. One day we might get a new home!!


----------



## Doodlepants

I did the cabbage test!!!! My husband thinks I'm completely mad now...the fact that I was singing Happy feet in a kermit voice didn't help!.....
My test went blue. What does that mean?
xxxx


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodlepants said:


> It is easy living in the UK- especially for holidays lol!
> It's so beautiful in the states and Canada though, I'd move there if we could afford to.
> Can everyone please help me with names?
> I think we like Lois for a girl and Roman for a boy, but I also like Brooke for a girl but am stuck finding back up boy's names?? I think we will go with Roman- it's not too common here- am I right in thinking its more popular in America?
> I really love the name Lois too but I'm a tad worried everyone will be like 'as in lane?!'- do you think I'll get away with it?xxxx
> 
> Ps- no parcel today :( Boo!

Roman is not very common in the U.S. either. Lois makes me think of Family Guy (a cartoon series) instead of Lois Lane from Superman. In the end, it doesn't matter what associations already exist. With time, popular culture changes. 

I used to teach last year and it's hard finding names that I don't associate with a previous student. We're still debating on names, but so far it's Julia or Jillian if it's a girl and Ethan or Joel if it's a boy.


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh yeah! LOVE family guy!...Hmm shall I go with Stewie? lol!....Maybe not xx


----------



## mummySS

Tee hee I love Stewie, he's my favourite! i LOVE that he has an English accent. So random. 

Doodle, I am :rofl: at the thought of you doing your cabbage test while singing happy feet in a kermit voice. But sorry i can't help wiht the test, i have no clue! 

Hann congrats on the scan!


----------



## Doodlepants

mummySS said:


> Tee hee I love Stewie, he's my favourite! i LOVE that he has an English accent. So random.
> 
> Doodle, I am :rofl: at the thought of you doing your cabbage test while singing happy feet in a kermit voice. But sorry i can't help wiht the test, i have no clue!
> 
> Hann congrats on the scan!

My Husband thinks I have gone completely barmy! I have also had to sit and listen to him rant on that if I want to know the sex that badly we should ask at the scan!...I still want to wait, but it's 5 weeks to go...I may cave! x


----------



## SMFirst

Naming is such a tough but important job!

BlueVioloet - I really like Ethan and Joel too, but I always think about how the name sounds with the last name (like if it rhymes or starts with the same letter - maybe a bit picky but that's me!) and Joel wouldn't work with our last name :)

I actually just watched an episode of "The Simpsons" where they were naming the boy, Bart and the dad was checking if it rhymed with anything:

"Art, Bart, Cart, Dart, Eart - nope should be good" :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

SMFirst said:


> Naming is such a tough but important job!
> 
> BlueVioloet - I really like Ethan and Joel too, but I always think about how the name sounds with the last name (like if it rhymes or starts with the same letter - maybe a bit picky but that's me!) and Joel wouldn't work with our last name :)
> 
> I actually just watched an episode of "The Simpsons" where they were naming the boy, Bart and the dad was checking if it rhymed with anything:
> 
> "Art, Bart, Cart, Dart, Eart - nope should be good" :)

FART :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooooh love the Atticus suggestion - I got a very black look when I suggested Scout for a girl. LOVE Mockingbird!

The only name M has liked so far that I suggested was Hope but not sure Hope Judge is too good, being 2 actual words. Maybe as a middle name.

I like Matilda (Tilly) for a girl and for a boy, Tristan (which everyone hates so I am ok if you all scorn it!) or Arthur for a boy. M hates them all.


----------



## Doodlepants

:rofl: I love the Simpsons! Sooo funny!


----------



## Doodlepants

I like Tristan DM! It's tricky enough picking a name you like, let alone 2 of you!

Does anyone go onto other bit's on here? I was on one thread today and some idiot put some really unhelpful pointless comment about something I said and it's really peed me off! grrr...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies

Ok so you might not see me for a couple of days because I am re writing the whole first post because its getting really hard to manage now!

So the first page will just have your EDD purely because adding scan dates make it harder for me to edit any text and gets confusing :wacko:

Obviously I will leave the banners up but I will have to change the body text colour on names and dates!

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Sherri81

With the cabbage test, they say blue is a boy reading. But I don't get that since blue is the main component of purple, and it seems that alot of people who thought boy because it went blue, turned out to be wrong and ended up having girls. I mean, red and pink are boys.... so how did blue get thrown in there too??

I just re did the test, and I don't know what the hell it is. I will post pics in a minute. It went like a reddy purple. So do I take it as red, or purple. But there was a colour change today, unlike yesterday.

I don't know what to suggest for names. It seems like the names people pick in the UK are so far different from what I would consider over here in Canada. Like Harry, Atticus... things like that would get a definate double take over here. But Ethan has become one of the most popular boy names over here. I do know that with this one, if it makes it and lives, we will honour Devon somehow. So a boy would be **** Devin and a girl would be **** Grace.

Starry, where are you moving to? I would move at like 25 weeks if you can pick. That way you are viable no matter where you are in Canada. So you wouldn't run into issues of hospitals not helping if something were to happen. Also, at 25 weeks, it is almost guaranteed that there would be a hospital around that could take care of the baby. I mean, in Ontario you would more than likely go to Toronto. But in Quebec, well I guess Montreal would have good facilities, but if you go to one of the Atlantic provinces... I don't know what they could do.

Oh no, I am watching Jerry Springer right now... I watch it cuz its a stress reliever for me, lol. Anyways, there is this woman on there who is pregnant and supposed to be marrying her boyfriend. And the boyfriend comes out and says since she got pregnant he doesn't like her because she is covered in Acne, she is fat, her feet are swollen, she doesn't do anything but lay around all day, she's ugly.... Oh my God!! I know this is all just a set up, but I honestly thought some of the people in the audience were going to kill this guy!! AND he had the nerve (or maybe the lines were written this way), tro say that him and his new girlfriend were going to raise the baby that his ex was carrying!! WTF?? That would be the day!

Wow, I really need to stop watching Jerry Springer. Oh well... the Jersey Shore starts tonight, so that has me excited!

Oh, and isn't my dog the cutest?? Lol. She is a little British Bulldog, and Ian just picked her up and tossed her right into the middle of the snow on the deck. It just about covered her back. She comes up to my knee... so its not like she is just a tiny poodle or something.


----------



## DragonMummy

@Doodle - which thread? Some people are total knobs. I've seen some horrors on here and been out and out bullied. People need to get lives! This is supposed to be a place for support :D

@Sherri - I LOVE bullies! I want to get either a bulldog or a boxer once Smallest is big enough to cope with a dog. Love their quashed faces.


@Sofie - THANK YOU. Whatever makes it easiest for you - we all appreciate what you're doing for us xxx


----------



## Sherri81

Okay, so this is today's test. Obviously my pee and cabbage water test is in the cup. The cabbage juice alone is in the tupperware container.

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/gendertestday2.jpg

Now this is the top view...

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/gendertestday2topview.jpg

What the hell colour is this?? Purple, reddish purple, red? So what is it? Boy/girl?


----------



## Starry Night

> Starry, where are you moving to? I would move at like 25 weeks if you can pick. That way you are viable no matter where you are in Canada. So you wouldn't run into issues of hospitals not helping if something were to happen. Also, at 25 weeks, it is almost guaranteed that there would be a hospital around that could take care of the baby. I mean, in Ontario you would more than likely go to Toronto. But in Quebec, well I guess Montreal would have good facilities, but if you go to one of the Atlantic provinces... I don't know what they could do.

I'm likely moving to small town Manitoba. I think the only place nearby qualified to handle high-risk would be Winnipeg which would be over an hour away. I'm probably going to have to drive half an hour just to see an obstetrician and give birth for a low-risk pregnancy. We had talked to some of the locals about what they did in that situation and that's what they told us. But yeah, moving at about 25 weeks sounds good. That way I can get my final ultrasound and a final all-clear from my current OB.


----------



## Sherri81

Yeah, you might want to think twice about the bully breed thing, lol. I wanted one because of the squished face thing too, but holy hell, she is a handful. Its like having another kid, only worse!! She chewed up all the baseboards in our house because she got mad when we left her at home to go to the store. It took us 8 months to sort of house train her. We had no more pooping accidents after 8 months, but it took us 12 months of house training before we stopped the pee accidents. She is stubborn like you wouldn't believe. You can be calling her to come in from outside, and she will just look at you like 'what the hell you talking bout bitch. I am staying outside right now because I need to sniff this blade of grass, or I need to chew this stick, or look, there is a cloud.' We used to keep her blocked into a bedroom when we left just to contain the damage. She had her bed, toys, water, treats... well we came back and she had pooped and peed everywhere, even on top of the radiator. She had stomped in it and tracked it everywhere. Knocked over a huge chest that we use to store Greg's old toys, and she'd peed on it.... It was crazy!! Hell, she still chews Greg's toys when she is pissy. And they said bully breeds act puppy like until they are 3... Well, she is 3 and a half and she is still like a puppy. My friend has a boxer, and he is 5 and still acting like a puppy!! They are crazy dogs!


----------



## Sherri81

Manitoba? Yuck! Lol. Um yeah, Winnipeg should have it together. And most local hospitals in small towns are equipped to deal with low risk, normal term, deliveries. Usually there is one or 2 Drs there that can deliver normal babies.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

*Can all ladies who have joined july beach bumps from the 24th December please PM me your name and EDD....

Due to the rush of the christmas period I haven't managed to sort out the first page....or if you cant see your name on the first page please let me know ASAP.

Much Love

*


----------



## Doodlepants

Hehe DM- When you said I love bullies I did a double take :rofl: I didn't realise you meant the dogs!! Haha I'm so tired I need to go to bed!

Thank you again Sofie for taking over, I'm sure the front page will be fab! 
xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

Sherri81 said:


> Manitoba? Yuck! Lol. Um yeah, Winnipeg should have it together. And most local hospitals in small towns are equipped to deal with low risk, normal term, deliveries. Usually there is one or 2 Drs there that can deliver normal babies.

:haha: I'm actually excited to move to Manitoba which is something I never thought I'd say! Not in a million years! But dh has family out in Saskatchewan and I have absolutely fallen in love with the prairies yet Manitoba still has alot of the forests and lakes that I love about Ontario. It feels like the best of both worlds.


----------



## Hann12

Doodle - ignore people in the other threads, I think some people either read peoples comments the wrong way or just like the stir the threads so create a bit of noise. 
Thats why I like this one as everyone is so nice! :)

Finally going to eat now, been nearly 48 hours since my last bit of food and I am actually hungry and going for a nice unhealthy burger. 

Think as a treat to myself I'm also going to the shops tomorrow to buy my first baby outfit. First of many I'm sure. As we don't know what it is I'll have to stick to white/yellow/greens.....

With all this nice news I'm hoping we might do a double whammy and get an exchange date for our flat tomorrow.....perhaps that really is hoping for miracles though!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodlepants said:


> Oh yeah! LOVE family guy!...Hmm shall I go with Stewie? lol!....Maybe not xx

I love Family Guy also! Brian is my favorite. I love that he enjoys dry martinis. I can't wait to have one after the baby is born :) Serving up cocktails for New Year's was tough.


----------



## Doodlepants

I love Brian too! Family guy's so funny!

I was just on another thread about mum and baby parking spots (I didn't post anything, just nosing) and that blooming woman was on there doing the exact same thing! So sad that some have nothing better to do than try and cause arguments and sour the mood :( 

Heehee ever since we mentioned family guy I keep thinking about that episode where stewie gets addicted to sunbeds- has anyone see it?! 'Hey Brian, look at my tan walk!' :rofl:


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodlepants said:


> I love Brian too! Family guy's so funny!
> 
> I was just on another thread about mum and baby parking spots (I didn't post anything, just nosing) and that blooming woman was on there doing the exact same thing! So sad that some have nothing better to do than try and cause arguments and sour the mood :(
> 
> Heehee ever since we mentioned family guy I keep thinking about that episode where stewie gets addicted to sunbeds- has anyone see it?! 'Hey Brian, look at my tan walk!' :rofl:

Family Guy is really addicting, although I got behind recently. I liked the original episodes much better than the current ones, but they're still good. I might have to brush up on our season 1 copy. For Christmas we got a Family Guy Clue game and it's hysterical. You have to figure out who killed the chicken and the weapons are so random - dog leash, poisoned clam chowder, ray gun, etc. 

Lately, I have been watching too much TV. I have a cold I can't shake so I hang out on the couch in between laundry loads and such. I have some guilty pleasures like Hoarders. That show is nuts. It always puts me in the mood to organize and throw out or donate stuff. I have also been watching some British TV on Netflix. I love Coupling and the IT Crowd. Once in a while I watch Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares. That guy swears so much. It's so funny :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri81 said:


> Yeah, you might want to think twice about the bully breed thing, lol. I wanted one because of the squished face thing too, but holy hell, she is a handful. Its like having another kid, only worse!! She chewed up all the baseboards in our house because she got mad when we left her at home to go to the store. It took us 8 months to sort of house train her. We had no more pooping accidents after 8 months, but it took us 12 months of house training before we stopped the pee accidents. She is stubborn like you wouldn't believe. You can be calling her to come in from outside, and she will just look at you like 'what the hell you talking bout bitch. I am staying outside right now because I need to sniff this blade of grass, or I need to chew this stick, or look, there is a cloud.' We used to keep her blocked into a bedroom when we left just to contain the damage. She had her bed, toys, water, treats... well we came back and she had pooped and peed everywhere, even on top of the radiator. She had stomped in it and tracked it everywhere. Knocked over a huge chest that we use to store Greg's old toys, and she'd peed on it.... It was crazy!! Hell, she still chews Greg's toys when she is pissy. And they said bully breeds act puppy like until they are 3... Well, she is 3 and a half and she is still like a puppy. My friend has a boxer, and he is 5 and still acting like a puppy!! They are crazy dogs!

Hey Sherri, your dog is cute. We thought we had some adventures with puppy training, but you got us beat. We have a golden retriever that will turn 2 in a couple of weeks. He is absolutely adorable, but it did take a few good months to get him to learn his boundaries. Goldens are great family dogs - very friendly and they learn so quickly. I taught him a ton of tricks, but we're still trying to control him on walks. He is fine for the most part and then he sees a squirrel or something and it's tough to stop him.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0014 copy.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Starry Night

We used to watch The Family Guy but stopped after they made fun of miscarriage in one episode. I cried for half an hour afterwards.... I already didn't like the show but tolerated for dh's sake but after that one episode I essentially banned it in our house. They did have some funny moments though...


----------



## BlueViolet

Aw, that stinks. It's not something to joke about. I haven't seen that episode. The content is generally offensive, but it's not to be taken seriously. Certainly, we won't be watching it around our kid.


----------



## Sherri81

I love Golden Retriever's as well. But I've always wanted a bully, then I got one... and well, she makes me laugh at least!

Well, have fun in Manitoba Starry. Just please don't turn into a prarie driver. Oh my god, there is a corner 2 kms ahead, must-start-braking-NOW!! Lol. We get a lot of Albertans in BC that do that, and OMG I wish I could revoke their licenses.

Family Guy, eh?? Love that show. Listening to it helped me get through my laser eye surgery almost 6 years ago. I was having a horrible reaction, couldn't see, had to sit with bags of frozen pees on my eyes in a dark room all day, so I listened to that, laughed my ass off, and almost forgot the extreme pain I was in. Almost, but not quite...

Yeah, I don't get haters on threads. I have one on my thread in the Stillborn, Neonatal Loss section right now. It's my bloody thread, and because I said something which wasn't meant to be offensive in any way, shape or form, some girl read into and said she was offended I had posted it there. I was just trying to explain how I didn't understand how my brother considered Devon to be 'just' a fetus, when she was born alive with a heartbeat, and trying to breathe. All I said was I thought a fetus was a fetus up until it is born with a heartbeat, whether it was 12 or 41 weeks. Basically just trying to show that I don't think there was much difference between what my child looked/acted like than a full term baby, but this woman is now offended because she had a stillborn baby. And I was never trying to say it that way. I think if she had have really looked back at my thread and seen how offended I am by this attitude of my families, and if she looked at other posts I've made, she would see that I try to be the least offensive person there is. So she totally miscontrued things and is trying to put me through the wringer now... I hate it when people do that. 

Its when people do sh*t like that, that I hate coming on forums like this... If she was personally offended, which was never my objective, it was a simple post on my part to try and wrap my mind around the way my brother thinks... then she should have just stopped reading and kept it to herself. Maybe don't look at my thread anymore, you know what I mean. God, it wasn't meant to be offensive...


----------



## SMFirst

Doodlepants said:


> I like Tristan DM! It's tricky enough picking a name you like, let alone 2 of you!
> 
> Does anyone go onto other bit's on here? I was on one thread today and some idiot put some really unhelpful pointless comment about something I said and it's really peed me off! grrr...

I think often people read posts too quickly and either miss the point entirely or misinterpret..

And also, like email, it's tough to tell the tone or emotions in typed messages so I think sometimes a comment that's meant to be light or even jokey might not be well understood.

Don't be upset over it though :)


Doodle - this thread goes by so quickly I had to jump back a few pages, but I first heard the name "Atticus" when a girl from school named her baby that (her husband is Australian so I figured it was a AU name) - it's cool, the little guy goes by Atty sometimes.. Her other boy's name is Jonah which I've always liked as well :)


----------



## SMFirst

Starry Night said:


> We used to watch The Family Guy but stopped after they made fun of miscarriage in one episode. I cried for half an hour afterwards.... I already didn't like the show but tolerated for dh's sake but after that one episode I essentially banned it in our house. They did have some funny moments though...

I haven't seen that episode but would not find it funny either. There have been a few topics they make fun of that I feel they've gone too far but I guess that's why the show was cancelled years back.. Somehow they got back on though and overall I find the show funny. I love Stewie :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

baby Petal's hb!!

https://soundcloud.com/sofiehartley/baby-hartley/s-fCJfb

:happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri report that bitch, it's your thread so she can go and be offended elsewhere... eugh.


----------



## amand_a

Good morning all! (well morning here anyway)

Baby names can be fun...not. When i was pregnant with DD we could only agree on 1 girls name, which was Matilda. Her middle name is Jean so she gets Tilly Jean quite a bit. our only sort of back up name was Hailey which is our first pick for a girl this time but still not sure.
I loved Charley & Sienna for a girl and Seth for a boy but our surname is Cecil so that just wasn't going to work.

I liked Alyvia and i cant remember many other names as there were so many posts to catch up on (stupid time difference) also Atticus is very different, ans sorry SM its not from Aus, not that i know of anyway :shrug:

Sherri I would love to have snow like that here, I have never even experienced that much. It never snows here and i spent last night with the air con on all night. I'm not coping with the hot weather.

Well ladies I have my scan this afternoon so I'm a little excited 12 weeks has felt like such a long wait to hear the HB for the first time and see bubs of course.

On another note I am quite proud of myself. I made my first 2 fitted nappies yesterday. Have test driven 1 on DD will be giving the second a go today. If all goes to plan i can recycle the cloth nappies (flats) from when DD was little and use the fabric as part of my fitteds:dance:


----------



## Doodlepants

Wow, I wish I was handy and could make stuff! I'm useless with that kind of thing, good idea recycling!
I love the name Seth, I wanted that too but I can't get DH on board with it....I'll keep working on him lol!
I haven't seen the mentioned episode of family guy but they do really push it and there's been a few occasions where I've been like omg that's awful!! On the whole it does make me cry with laughter a lot :)
Sorry to hear you're having probs on here Sherri- I honestly think that some people just see an opportunity to be over-sensitive on here and abuse it. Hopefully she'll bugger off somewhere else, we're all grown ups,if she doesn't like it, don't read it!
Well I've lost out to fifa again.... I'm reading Harry Potter so hopefully he'll get bored soon and we can watch tv (yeah right!)
x


----------



## Starry Night

> Well, have fun in Manitoba Starry. Just please don't turn into a prarie driver. Oh my god, there is a corner 2 kms ahead, must-start-braking-NOW!! Lol. We get a lot of Albertans in BC that do that, and OMG I wish I could revoke their licenses.

LOL! I think I've spent too long in Ontario to get rid of my speed-demon ways where speed limits are treated as suggestions.

Dh & I have names all picked out already for either sex. We have been discussing names ever since we decided to TTC. Though for the girl we're going with the second choice as I've kinda attached our first choice to the baby we lost. What's funny is that DH picked out all the names. It turns out we had very similar taste and when he made the suggestions I went along with them. We want Daniel for a boy and Isabelle for a girl. I have to stress that Isabelle ends with an "e" not an "a". DH wanted Isabella but I just don't like the sound so my input was insisting on the "e". And we'll call her "Izzy" for short. Not "Belle" or "Bella". I hate the Twilight series and would be annoyed if people thought I named her after that....


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodlepants said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> They're lovely names Doodle!
> 
> I want Atticus for a boy and Indigo for a girl :]
> 
> I LOVE Atticus!!! Did you get it from To kill a mockingbird? Indigo's so pretty too xxxxClick to expand...




DragonMummy said:


> Ooooh love the Atticus suggestion - I got a very black look when I suggested Scout for a girl. LOVE Mockingbird!
> 
> The only name M has liked so far that I suggested was Hope but not sure Hope Judge is too good, being 2 actual words. Maybe as a middle name.
> 
> I like Matilda (Tilly) for a girl and for a boy, Tristan (which everyone hates so I am ok if you all scorn it!) or Arthur for a boy. M hates them all.

Yea I've had it picked out for a boys name since I was preg with Saraya, plus I think it goes well with her name. Not sure on middle names yet as I'll need two. 
Sherri I love unusual names, I remember being pregnant with Saraya and all the mums in my group I think there were about 10 who all chose Kaydence [with different spellings] and it was so weird!
Saraya is "Saraya Blaise Alexa [surname]" soooo I'm not sure what middle names I'd pick, I quite like Jethro but I'm not sure it goes with Atticus. I guess I'm leaning more towards a boys name because I'm so convinced it's a boy!!


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri -I wouldn't worry about her, she is probably still very sensitive and doesn't understand where you are coming from. I got it though. 

amand_a - That's awesome you can make diapers. 

AFM, I went to the hospital to preregister for my cerclage procedure. It took an hour and a half but it was worth it cause I got to hear the baby. Heart rate was 160 and the baby didn't enjoy it. S/He kept trying to kick and move away from the probe. Naughty baby already. :haha:


----------



## HotChillies

Sofiekirsten said:


> baby Petal's hb!!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/sofiehartley/baby-hartley/s-fCJfb
> 
> :happydance:

OMG! This is awesome!:happydance:


----------



## HotChillies

Sofiekirsten said:


> *Can all ladies who have joined july beach bumps from the 24th December please PM me your name and EDD....
> 
> Due to the rush of the christmas period I haven't managed to sort out the first page....or if you cant see your name on the first page please let me know ASAP.
> 
> Much Love
> 
> *

My EDD is 27th July. This post stated 30th July. The date chnaged after my doctor visit. Thanks for doing this.:flower:


----------



## Sherri81

Thank you ladies for making me feel a bit better. I know everyone on those threads are sensitive about their babies, as I am, obviously, since I made a thread about it. But when it comes down to it, the thread title is pretty self explanatory. It is my thread to discuss my daughter and the things that have been said about her. It is my thread to rant, rave, work things out etc... And I don't need someone going on there and saying I offended them. Anything I say about a baby on there should automatically be related back to Devon, since I think she is the only baby I talked about on there, besides Greg (my son), and maybe Marie (my brother's daughter). I never mentioned anyone else's losses. It is my thread! So they can make their own thread about whatever they want to discuss, and the last thing I will do is go on there and tell them what they have said offended me. I never outright said a stillborn baby is a fetus. I was talking in relation to MY child! 

BAH!! People can drive me so batty!! Not the least those damn prarie drivers! Lol, Starry. Its because there are no hills or corners there, so they all forget to negotiate them, lol. I will be holding you to your Ontario driving promise!

Mrs Wez, so happy you could hear the heartbeat today. So maybe you and I can have a double procedure since I still haven't even got a date for my cerclage yet and they have, oh, a week and a half left to do it. So what do ya say... a two for one deal??

Names, names, names.... This is the other thing that drives me batty!! I love so many names, and Ian vetoes ALL of them. With Greg, we were really kind of pressed instantly for a name, so, since Ian's dad had JUST died of brain cancer, he insisted we give him David as a middle name after his dad. Well, then I said that left my dad out, so I said we would give him my dad's middle name as his first. Hence, Gregory David. Well, then with Devon, the ONLY girl's name we could agree on was Devon, partly I think because one of Ian's radio hero's daughter's name is Devon. Well then I came up with Grace because I love the name. Well now... Greg's initials are G.D, and Devon's were D.G... so people have this weird thing where they think we are trying to do this on purpose and they are trying to figure out whether we are going to do the GD or DG thing this time around.

Hell, I didn't even realize that until like 2 weeks ago!! And it sucks because we are going to honour Devon, so it will be either *D, or *G...

Whatever.... Anyways, I like Madeline, Harlow, and Sophia.

For boys I like Austin, Dallas (seriously I am not some weird American lover), Blake, and Deacon.

And my stupid bulldog has her own toybox, and I am getting pissed because she keeps pulling toys out and leaving them all over the floor! She already has like 6 toys out. Why does she need another one? And guess who has to clean them all up? That's right... me.

So, and this is kind of scary. I just went pee, and when I wiped there was like a streak on blood. Just tiny. Like from a cut. So, since I am not really allowed to put anything up there, so I can't just stick toilet paper up there and be like, well no blood there. So I wiped some more, and sort of just concentrated on my little pikachu area. Well, there was just CM, as far as I could tell. But at the edge of the tp, there was a little blood streaking again. I almost feel like I might have a teensy cut on the outside lip (sorry, TMI) of my pikachu, but I tried looking, and I can't see anything. And its not like there is blood or spotting smeared all over the tp; its just a teensy streak, and always thin like if you rubbed it against a cut. So I don't think I am going to worry right now. You ladies don't think I should worry right? I mean, it doesn't sound like traditional bleeding or spotting. But if I do have a little nick down there.... where the hell did it come from since my pikachu is a no fly zone right now... Maybe I nicked myself while wiping with a fingernail or something...

Why is pregnancy so hard...?


----------



## HotChillies

I am very happy today! Happy like that after a long time! No nausea either today. Don't know why?


----------



## SMFirst

Sherri - it might just be a small tear - the skin is pretty fragile in that zone anyway, and with excessive peeing even TP could irritate. don't worry :)


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri81 said:


> Mrs Wez, so happy you could hear the heartbeat today. So maybe you and I can have a double procedure since I still haven't even got a date for my cerclage yet and they have, oh, a week and a half left to do it. So what do ya say... a two for one deal??

That would be nice. I am having a McDonald Cerclage. I can't believe that they haven't scheduled you yet. I hope you a date set soon. :hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

Yeah, I don't want your McDonald, lol. So you can keep it!

Bah, my thread is blowing up now... Which was never my mission by any means. And now I have been called rude. Whatever. I am probably the least controversial person on here, and I'm pretty sure I have never said anything rude to anyone before, but yeah, I guess that's me... rude!


----------



## Sherri81

Found the reason for the bleeding!! And it aint coming from internally!! It did take a bit of discovery... like you ladies wouldn't either, lol. But there is some pimply thing, I think like an ingrown hair because yes, I shave down there. Anyways it is irritated and starting to bleed when it gets rubbed. So when I peed, I guess I rubbed it and made it bleed. But so happy that's all it is!!


----------



## Starry Night

Sherri, I'm so relieved that you found the cause of bleeding! Annoying to have to put up with it but thankfully that's all it is. And I'm sorry your thread is being hijacked. Would you consider having the mods lock it? It seems so disrespectful to Devon and to you for someone to use it for their own personal soapbox.


----------



## Sherri81

I've thought about it Starry. Because as you said, it is turning into her soapbpx. And with my family problems, I don't need them on there as well. But I don't want to not be able to add to it if I feel like I need to. It is my safe place to discuss my family and figure things out. So I should be allowed to do that. Perhaps I will see if I can block her from writing on it. I wonder if that is possible. How do you even contact a Mod, lol.


----------



## amand_a

Yay scan went really well. My bladder was too full but considering the agony i was in I'm not surprised. LO was sucking her thumb and had legs crossed. hb was 160, pictures weren't as a good as i got with DD (which hubby is really annoyed about) but i will post the best tomorrow.
Such a relief


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girls a quick question, i think i have an infection around my clit again (sorry for TMI) and it stings alittle but not when i wee, i looked at it in the mirror and its red and alittle sore, there was some white stuff around it but very lil, will it affect the baby?


----------



## Blue_bear

Im so ill today, booked a docs appt as dont want this throat a chest thing to turn into anything more over the weekend. Im so unsure as to what i No can take for it as well, i thought best to get checked out. Was sick for the first time in ages this morning, but i think more to do with the coughing than anything else. 
Had a massive row with hubby last night so that probably doesnt help as i didnt sleep well at all. Now debating whether to go into work or not today :(


----------



## DragonMummy

Sherri just report that arsehole, get them the hell out of your thread. Don't give her the satisfaction of any more attention. Ignore! Bloody witches... And re the bullies, i've had 2 boxers so i'm really well accustomed to completely mental dogs! Haha!


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies. 

I haven't been on much, had a two day migraine which made reading the thread really hard. Ugh, stupid head! Feel better today though :flower:

Sorry a couple of you have been having trouble with people on here, how annoying. Just ignore them if you can :hugs:

Congrats on all the fab scans ladies, amazing how far along we all are now!

I got my NT results back today & on the scan report it said the view was restricted because I am so fat (in medical lingo)!! I've taken exception to this... Cheeky bugger, the scan was crystal clear & I'm only a couple of stone overweight! They are making out like I'm obese!! :hissy: :rofl: Oh well!:dohh:

Also MIL is being a bit off with us, she is yet to congratulate us, and said the scan pic looked like a duck or a frog rather than a baby! Not sure what her problem is, but I'm sure she will get over it in time. Silly old bat, lol :haha:


----------



## MrsWez

Anna, it sounds like the beginning of a UTI, you should have it checked into.


----------



## Hann12

Anna I agree, either a UTI or thrush maybe? Best to get it checked or def get it checked if you still have it in a day or so. 

I am feeling significantly better today which is a relief, nit been sick at all! I feel I am making progress at last! 
I told my boss at work the news today and she was great, I was a bit worried but all went really well. I even treated myself by buying a tiny babygrow from next saying 'hatched in 2011' on it! My first baby purchase!
We are going to the 'house of baby' tomorrow, it's a huge warehouse full of all the big baby makes so can't wait to explore and get excited. Telling more friends later too. 

Anyway for all of you feeling ill I hope you feel better asap!


----------



## Annamumof2

Skye is 4yrs old and we was eatting Sausage rolls and there was 3 mini ones i said "one for me you and your brother or sister" she then said "but how when brother and sister isnt here yet" (she can't say or) anyway while we was eatting she got a bit of her sausage roll and looked at me as she said "this for brother and sister" and placed it on my belly... i thought it was sooo cute...


----------



## Annamumof2

MrsWez said:


> Anna, it sounds like the beginning of a UTI, you should have it checked into.

its not a UTI as it would sting when i pee and it doesnt... mum said it might be thrush because i was on 2 lots of strong antibiotics and when i come off them it caused the problem, she just said to make sure i clean it and keep and eye on it if it gets worse call my midwife but its not irratating now


----------



## Aaisrie

Apparently UTIs dont always sting, the dr told me that when I was in hospital last week :]


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> Apparently UTIs dont always sting, the dr told me that when I was in hospital last week :]

really? i thought they always did thats how you know you had the infection

i thought UTI was to do with when you peed? this isnt when i pee though, but the redness has gone now


----------



## Aaisrie

I said the same, they were checking me for UTI and I said it didnt sting and he said it didnt matter not everyone gets that symptom and it can cause sickness and confusion too!


----------



## Maid Marian

UTI's come in lots of different types - with lots of different symptoms. Just pop to the doctors and describe your symptoms, and I'm sure he'll be able to sort it out asap :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive just been to docs, ive got a virus so nothing he can give me :( The back of my throat is red raw, its so sore :( Feeling very sorry for myself today, lol. 
Also had the flu jab while i was there, was still umming and ahhing about it, but i saw my midwife friend yesterday and she said after seeing so many women with swine flu trying to labour over xmas and ny she changed her mind about having it and thought i should too. 
Can you imagine how awful that must be, its hard enough to get out of bed and get dressed when you have flu, let alone push a baby out your foof!!!

Anna, my thrush keeps re appearing, its not bad at all and 1 application of caneston knocks it off again. Think its all part of hormaones and being run down too. Especially if you've had antib's. 

xx


----------



## emilybananna

Hi All.

This is my first baby, and im 15+6 today. (due 1st July)
Been having a few flutters over the past few days and its starting to feel more real now! 

Just wanted to say hello as very new and only 2nd post :)

Emily 
xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Hi Emily, welcome to the group :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Welcome Emily!
Hope you all get better soon!
I think Wobbles is one of the mods Sherri ( I think anyway...) That woman sounds like a total knob! I hope she hasn't upset you too much xxxx


----------



## freckles09

Welcome Emily! 

I just worked out that i'm going to be 22+2 for my '20 week' scan - do you think i should call and get it for a week or two earlier?


----------



## SMFirst

Freckles - it's a bit of a toss up when to have that ~20wk scan - earlier would be nice as you get to see the baby sooner, but later means that much more development so maybe more detail in the scan..

Welcome Emily - that's cool you are feeling flutters! I can't wait for that, as you mentioned to make it feel real !!


----------



## Hann12

Welcome Emily! 

Freckles I'm 21 and 5 for my 20 week scan, figured they are just busy, thought about changing it but thought I'd end up seeing more so going to leave as it is. 

Work nearly done for the day yippee!!


----------



## Maid Marian

I'm 21+3 for my '20 week scan', as the hospital's really stretched. Having the scans later on is a good thing though, as you get to see a more developed baba. Also for finding out the sex, extra development means more accuracy :thumbup:


----------



## Sherri81

Anna, it seems to me it would be more of a yeast infection, which is what I think you ladies call Thrush. Especially if you were on antibiotics for a bit. I take Erythromyacin everyday, and this has been my biggest fear, getting a yeast infection. But I eat a ton of Activia Yogurt each day, and it has helped so far. So yeah, get it checked by a Dr, but I'm sure a Yeast Infection Cream will work just fine.

As for my thread. I pressed to report post button on one of hers, and left a message that I would just like her to be blocked from posting on my thread. I haven't heard anything yet, but she hasn't said anything else since, and the other ladies who are coming on are still being nice. So obviously not everyone took what I said so personally, or sensitively...

You know, I bitch about my bulldog, but really, she makes me laugh when no one else can. She is just so dumb and stubborn, and the combo of the two leads to some good times, lol.

Getting a bit worried about this baby, as I haven't really felt anything from it yet. I know everyone says its early, but I felt Greg at 15 weeks, and he was only my 3rd pregnancy, and the first to get that far. And I felt baby #5 right before it passed away at 13 weeks. And I felt Devon off and on since about 11 weeks. Well, with this one, I felt a little pop from it about a week ago, and that was it. So I am a little worried. I am trying not to be, but I just thought I would feel something by now... :(


----------



## DragonMummy

@Anna sounds more like thrush. I had it last week, canesten combi cleared it up. It says on the box you can't use it when preg but the pharmacist said it's safe as long as you insert the pessary with your finger rather than the applicator as that can apparently be dangerous.


----------



## Starry Night

Sherri, I've been eating Activia daily as well. Before I got pregnant the first time I got frequent yeast infections and my gp suggested yogurt and I find that has really helped. I still plan on getting checked at my next OB visit on Tuesday because the other day I thought my cm seemed curdly and it was itchy up there. But I've been packing in the yogurt (into my mouth, lol) the past few days and it seemed to clear up. Still going to get it checked out.


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh happy day. just bought a load of activia today. didn't occur to me it would help with thrush!


----------



## Blue_bear

My thrush actually is caused by tap water of all things.....
My mum reminded me of this the other day. I suffered badly as a young child and the doctors gave up as they couldnt figure out why it kept appearing. My mum for whatever reason started boiling all the water i drank, and hey presto, everything cleared up. Its been the case ever since, depending on where we have lived actually.
Well, i have been fine recently but obviously with all the hormone changes etc, its sparked it off again. I had completly forgotten about it to be honest.

So i am keeping it under control for now with the cream, just while im waiting for a new brita filter jug thingy. I am hoping this will do the job rather than having to go back to boiling everything, but we shall see!!
Funny the things your bady can re act to!


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Please ladies show your disgust at the recent eastenders storyline 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stop-the-Eastenders-baby-swap-storyline/179392332091277


----------



## Squeeker

I'm 12 weeks today, and I had my ultrasound this afternoon!

It was simply amazing! The little one was lying on its stomach at the beginning, in the perfect position for the NT measurements (which was 1.2! Yay!). We saw the heartbeat (~163 BPM or something to that effect) and the CRL was ~5.2cm. Then the tech wanted baby to move a bit so I had to empty my bladder by half. When I went back in, the baby had shifted to lying on its back, all relaxed and reclined. We saw the arms move, and at one point were even able to see each individual finger on one of the hands :cloud9: It was so amazing! I don't think either DH or I blinked the entire time the baby was on the screen.

We got a picture, I did my bloodwork, and then DH and I celebrated over lunch!

Here's our scan pic! What a comfy baby!

https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/squeeker7/Dax12weeks.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, what a sweet picture! Baby looks like a little doll.

What would be the perfect NT measurement for 13 weeks? My baby's measured 2.0mm with a CRL of 7.4cm.


----------



## dan-o

Sounds pretty perefct to me! Mine was similar, 1.6mm with a CRL of 70mm x


----------



## foxforce

Hi everyone

Finding it difficult to keep up with this thread it moves on so quickly! 

Mrs Wez glad your procedure went well and super bonus you got to see lil bubs again :happydance: 

Sofie great sounds of lil bubs heartbeat truely lovely, I can't wait to hear ours, next mw appoint is 1st feb so have to wait a while yet :(
Congrast Squeeker on your scan, great pic!! :happydance:

Sherri I understand your worry as I keep worrying a little as I felt some movement Christmas week two days on the bounce but nothing since and I thought I would have felt more. I think it is still early and we should not worry unless we have something to worry about :hugs: I know it's hard
Your bully sounds like my dog also, he pulls all his toys out at once too and you end up tripper over them! Some are very painful to kick also as hard and heavy nylabone, got to love them though :awww:

Congrats to everyone who's had new experiences with movement and scans or heartbeats :flower:

afm - We ordered our pram and car seat yesterday, very happy today as my football team (Leeds Utd) did very well at Arsenal today although we should have won, rubbish ref gave a poor penalty in last few mins. Feeling very bloated and think my bbs have gone up another size! 

Hope you all have a good weekend xx


----------



## Britt11

Starry Night said:


> Aw, what a sweet picture! Baby looks like a little doll.
> 
> What would be the perfect NT measurement for 13 weeks? My baby's measured 2.0mm with a CRL of 7.4cm.

Hi Starry, I read that it increases slightly the closer you get to 13 weeks and that is very normal. The NT can be done between 11-13 weeks, your number sounds very low and I am sure the docs said everything was great. I think its at least double that before the risk increases.

I dont remember what mine was, but was told it was really good and low risk and the blood work came back great too.


p.s. I have a silly question for you ladies. Anyone noticing increaed hair growth? I seem to have a fuzzy stomach right now lol :blush: never had that before its kind of embarassing
:hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Britt yes I have notice darker hairs on my tummy by my belly button :lol: I believe it's normal, noticed mine a few weeks ago


----------



## Britt11

okay thanks, glad I'm not the only one...I was like what the heck?? do I shave there now? ha ha :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bear

I have a hairy tummy too! If it carries on growing at the rate it has been im going to be a warewolf!! I figure im just going to leave well alone though as it might grow back thicker and faster if i do any hair removal.


----------



## mummySS

ooh i have the hairy belly syndrome too! glad to hear it's not just me, was beginning to feel like a freak. I'm just going to leave them though, i dont want to interfere and if i shave them it'll just grow back horrible. Gross!


----------



## jennybean18

July 24th!!


----------



## foxforce

Found this on a pregnancy website:

_During pregnancy, though, the increase in hormones causes more of your hair to enter into the resting phase, resulting in the appearance of thicker hair. For many women, this is a wonderful thing as they finally have the hair they have always dreamed of. Yet, for others, this extra production of hormones not only increases the amount of hair on their head, but also causes a bout of excessive hair growth.

Generally, this extra hair shows up on your face: above the lip and on the chin and cheeks. However, it can also appear on your breasts, back, stomach and arms. Understandably, those women who have this type of extra hair growth in pregnancy can become quite self-conscious of it_

I don't removing is a good idea either as probably come back worse :lol:


----------



## Starry Night

I have tummy hair too! I've always had a little "treasure trail"--a line of dark hair up to my belly button that I would remove whenever wearing my bathing suit but now my whole tummy is covered in a blonde peach fuzz! The thickest part is the continuation of my "treasure trail" right up to my breasts. It's so strange. I'm choosing to ignore it at the moment.


----------



## HotChillies

Squeeker said:


> I'm 12 weeks today, and I had my ultrasound this afternoon!
> 
> It was simply amazing! The little one was lying on its stomach at the beginning, in the perfect position for the NT measurements (which was 1.2! Yay!). We saw the heartbeat (~163 BPM or something to that effect) and the CRL was ~5.2cm. Then the tech wanted baby to move a bit so I had to empty my bladder by half. When I went back in, the baby had shifted to lying on its back, all relaxed and reclined. We saw the arms move, and at one point were even able to see each individual finger on one of the hands :cloud9: It was so amazing! I don't think either DH or I blinked the entire time the baby was on the screen.
> 
> We got a picture, I did my bloodwork, and then DH and I celebrated over lunch!
> 
> Here's our scan pic! What a comfy baby!
> 
> Vow! This is so exciting! Can't wait for my 12 week scan. It's on the 12th week.


----------



## HotChillies

Me too! I also belong to the tummy hair, fast hair growth gang! Miss coloring my hair. The greys are so visible now! I am 30 yrs. old. My MIL saw my gray hair for the 1st time and was shocked! Haha! Fooled her for so many years!


----------



## Aaisrie

You can still colour your hair, there's nothing dangerous in hair dyes now although because your skin is more sensitive they do say to do a test on the skin and if you're bleaching to keep it off the scalp and in a well ventilated area but aside from that the ONLY difference with hair colouring while pregnant is your hair will NOT hold the colour as well. Mine is fading about X4 quicker than usual.


----------



## Doodlepants

I was at the hairdressers today and my hairdresser said colouring was fine, she said the only reason some people don't is in case you had a cut on your head or something and the dye would go into your bloodstream but even then you'd still be fine. I held off in 1st tri purely cos I don't think I could stand the smell! I'm sure I did in 1st tri with Holly though but wasn't as sick then! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

@Britt - i have PCOS so am part-gorilla anyway but yes, I now have a fluffy tummy. I also seem to have sideburns. I have never felt more beautiful....


Am staying at my dad's tonight with Harry. DH still being a complete dick so I had to get out of the house.


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> @Britt - i have PCOS so am part-gorilla anyway but yes, I now have a fluffy tummy. I also seem to have sideburns. I have never felt more beautiful....
> 
> .

LMAO :rofl:

I am sorry to hear that DH is being a dick. Do you want to talk about it at all? He should be fully pampering you and supporting you in your pregnancy not causing you stress
hugs :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Starry Night said:


> I have tummy hair too! I've always had a little "treasure trail"--a line of dark hair up to my belly button that I would remove whenever wearing my bathing suit but now my whole tummy is covered in a blonde peach fuzz! The thickest part is the continuation of my "treasure trail" right up to my breasts. It's so strange. I'm choosing to ignore it at the moment.




Blue_bear said:


> I have a hairy tummy too! If it carries on growing at the rate it has been im going to be a warewolf!! I figure im just going to leave well alone though as it might grow back thicker and faster if i do any hair removal.

you ladies are flippin hilarious, thanks for the good chuckle :haha:


----------



## HotChillies

Hard to hide this pregnancy now. Belly is way out! Its only been 11 weeks. I plan to tell close friends after 12 weeks. Family already knows.


----------



## amand_a

I think some men decide to turn back into selfish little boys at the prospect of being a father again, its kinda like i need to be a dick as long as possible before the baby comes. I feel your pain DM my DH has a bad habit of being an unsupported cock sometimes ahhh the things we put up with.

On a lighter note, i have been reading up on other VBAC stories and blubbering with happiness for all the women that have achieved their goal, although it does make reading a little difficult lol


----------



## amand_a

ah yes as for the dreaded fuzz i have about 6 pube looking hairs on my belly, not very attractive. to top it off i have one on my boob just under my nipple :dohh: I'd love to know what part of supposed pregnancy glow this contributes too.


----------



## BlueViolet

HotChillies said:


> Me too! I also belong to the tummy hair, fast hair growth gang! Miss coloring my hair. The greys are so visible now! I am 30 yrs. old. My MIL saw my gray hair for the 1st time and was shocked! Haha! Fooled her for so many years!

I read that hair color used to be more toxic, so pregnant women were not allowed to color their hair, but nowadays the color is mostly safe. I guess you have to pick your battles. Some people even say not to color your fingernails, but I don't see why not as long as you use a non-acetone polish remover. 

And as far as the extra hair, I don't have that problem yet. My issue is awful acne all over my face and now I have tiny little bumps between my breasts. Yuck! I finally have some cleavage and I can't show it. Fortunately, my husband doesn't mind. I feel self-conscious. I'm going in for passport pictures next week and I'm going to put a ton of make-up on my face to cover up the blemishes. It sounds vain, but that's all I see when I look in the mirror. So much for the beautiful pregnant glow...


----------



## Starry Night

Britt11 said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> I have tummy hair too! I've always had a little "treasure trail"--a line of dark hair up to my belly button that I would remove whenever wearing my bathing suit but now my whole tummy is covered in a blonde peach fuzz! The thickest part is the continuation of my "treasure trail" right up to my breasts. It's so strange. I'm choosing to ignore it at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> I have a hairy tummy too! If it carries on growing at the rate it has been im going to be a warewolf!! I figure im just going to leave well alone though as it might grow back thicker and faster if i do any hair removal.Click to expand...
> 
> you ladies are flippin hilarious, thanks for the good chuckle :haha:Click to expand...

I wasn't trying to be funny....I never do....but my friends always tell me I am. I just run off my mouth, I guess. :blush: And I didn't make up the term "treasure trail". I do like it though. LOL

I have zero pregnant glow. I am way too tired and groggy and icky-feeling to have it. I take like 3 naps a day. Everything makes me cranky and overwhelmed and cry. And my ms rears its ugly head at the most random times though it's not as bad as it was. My sick leave has run out and I know I'm not going to get anymore but there is no way I can return to work. It's not conducive to my napping. And I'll likely murder one of my coworkers before the first day is done....


----------



## SMFirst

I haven't noticed any excess hair yet, but my skin has started to break out sadly - at least it's not as bad as in my early 20's - that was dreadful!

And with added weariness I've given up on the small amount makeup I usually wear, so definitely not feeling very glowy or pretty lately either.

Today I had the energy to put on some makeup before going out though and my DH commented immediately. His comment was that he was surprised I was wearing some as he'd noticed that I hadn't been wearing it lately :) So I guess I should make more of a effort during the week!


----------



## amand_a

DH drove us to the shops earlier today, i went to put my visor down and there was a huge spider. I screamed and frightened DH then just about jumped out of the moving car we stopped and I started bawling my eyes out. shortly followed by laughter over how pathetic my hormones have made me:blush:.


----------



## freckles09

Just a quick post to say thanks for the replies re my 20 week scan. Even though i'll be just past 22 weeks am going to keep the date as it is :thumbup: It's a longer wait but i think it'll be worth the little extra wait. Going to start buying the big things after that :happydance:

Hope everyone is ok and having a good weekend.


----------



## HotChillies

freckles09 said:


> Just a quick post to say thanks for the replies re my 20 week scan. Even though i'll be just past 22 weeks am going to keep the date as it is :thumbup: It's a longer wait but i think it'll be worth the little extra wait. Going to start buying the big things after that :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and having a good weekend.

What is your due date?


----------



## HotChillies

Had given up working out not knowing what is safe. Watching Summer Sanders CD now. I am so ready to work out. Was so missing it!


----------



## mummySS

hi everyone sorry for the moany post, i'm a little down in the dumps today. My DH has been a complete idiot, spent about an hour shouting the house down and slamming doors because he's fed up with me 'slobbing around' and not helping around the house. And i spent about an hour afterwards blubbing nonstop :blush:

Ok, i haven't done much to help but I feel sick and heave every time i go into the kitchen so tend to avoid going in there, the last few times i've showered i have been sick, so i tend to just sit still on the sofa for fear of throwing up. 

I know he's frustrated, but i'd rather be frustrated than sick, lol! 

Anyway sorry i just had to have a quick rant! :(


----------



## MrsWez

mummySS said:


> hi everyone sorry for the moany post, i'm a little down in the dumps today. My DH has been a complete idiot, spent about an hour shouting the house down and slamming doors because he's fed up with me 'slobbing around' and not helping around the house. And i spent about an hour afterwards blubbing nonstop :blush:
> 
> Ok, i haven't done much to help but I feel sick and heave every time i go into the kitchen so tend to avoid going in there, the last few times i've showered i have been sick, so i tend to just sit still on the sofa for fear of throwing up.
> 
> I know he's frustrated, but i'd rather be frustrated than sick, lol!
> 
> Anyway sorry i just had to have a quick rant! :(

Aww, I'm sorry. Let him know it's a lot of work to grow a baby. No one wants to be sick and tired. My DH has been replaced by this sweet kind version of his former self. He's like cooking and cleaning all the time. :wacko:


----------



## Hann12

Mummyss hopefully you'll start feeling better any day now. Your other half should try being more understanding though, I'd like to see men coping with this sickness! 

Haven't been on much this weekend but lots to report: 

1) the sickness has stopped (pretty much) and I'm eating again!! Big improvement!

2) we went shopping yesterday and bought our bugaboo cameleon, our maxi cosi and isofix base. Got a good deal so anyone wanting info on where and how much just let me know. 

3) the Doppler finally arrived and we found babys heartbeat, it's around 160-165 beats per minute. 

4) I bought my first babygrow for baby, it's so small abc cute!

5) I bought my first maternity dress for me

6) I now have a little bump! I have grown 2 inches round my waist and it's a little bump but it's definitely there! 

So that's my weekend news! Very fun and exciting few days.
Got another hospital appointment on tuesday as I have had persistent uti's in the past so they want to see me. 
Hopefully will be okay! My husband can't come so doing this one alone, worst luck!

Anyway hope you all had good weekends and are starting to feel better too


----------



## Britt11

mummySS said:


> hi everyone sorry for the moany post, i'm a little down in the dumps today. My DH has been a complete idiot, spent about an hour shouting the house down and slamming doors because he's fed up with me 'slobbing around' and not helping around the house. And i spent about an hour afterwards blubbing nonstop :blush:
> 
> Ok, i haven't done much to help but I feel sick and heave every time i go into the kitchen so tend to avoid going in there, the last few times i've showered i have been sick, so i tend to just sit still on the sofa for fear of throwing up.
> 
> I know he's frustrated, but i'd rather be frustrated than sick, lol!
> 
> Anyway sorry i just had to have a quick rant! :(

ahhh you poor thing :hugs:
rant away, thats what were here for.
what is with men, so insensitive, like sorry we ruined your day by feeling sick and awful and tired carrying your baby.
I hope he comes around and apologizes.
My DH was a grumpy dick this morning, but he seems to have come around now finally...men!


----------



## mummySS

Thanks ladies, it always helps to have a sympathetic ear. 

DH has sort of apologised and is now doing loads of things, eg made me a cup of tea, went to the supermarket and got loads of things i like (or can eat!), so he is def feeling guilty. He's been an absolute angel over the past week and i knew it wasn't going to last very long, lol! 

Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

Sounds like we have all had varying problems with the DH's! Lol. Def rant away though, thats what were here for!
Im still feeling rough from coldy thing, baby decided it didnt like the yogurt i had for breakfast so promtly projectiled it across the bathroom :( So cant decide if thats the MS back or if its still aggrevated from all the coughing, either way not pleasant. 
Hate being stuck in the house its very boring and there is always naff all on telly! 

Having said that all i feel like doing these days is eating and sleeping so i shouldnt moan!


----------



## mummySS

On a lighter note, i just found out that Posh n Becks (aka victoria & david beckham for those not in the uk) are expecting their 4th child in the summer. Love them or loathe them, i am still really chuffed for them and hope they have a little girl to add to their boy brood (but then again 4 boys would be quite cute too, start a proper football team). Posh is 36 now and suffers PCOS so i have a feeling they might have been trying a while.


----------



## Blue_bear

Ahhh thats great news, congrats to them :)


----------



## firerabbit666

Hi, i'v not typed much, more of a lurker than a writer but just thought i'd say I had my scan yesterday, all is well!! Due 21st July :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

great news, i have mine tom and a bit nervous


----------



## mummySS

Hann12 said:


> Mummyss hopefully you'll start feeling better any day now. Your other half should try being more understanding though, I'd like to see men coping with this sickness!
> 
> Haven't been on much this weekend but lots to report:
> 
> 1) the sickness has stopped (pretty much) and I'm eating again!! Big improvement!
> 
> 2) we went shopping yesterday and bought our bugaboo cameleon, our maxi cosi and isofix base. Got a good deal so anyone wanting info on where and how much just let me know.
> 
> 3) the Doppler finally arrived and we found babys heartbeat, it's around 160-165 beats per minute.
> 
> 4) I bought my first babygrow for baby, it's so small abc cute!
> 
> 5) I bought my first maternity dress for me
> 
> 6) I now have a little bump! I have grown 2 inches round my waist and it's a little bump but it's definitely there!
> 
> So that's my weekend news! Very fun and exciting few days.
> Got another hospital appointment on tuesday as I have had persistent uti's in the past so they want to see me.
> Hopefully will be okay! My husband can't come so doing this one alone, worst luck!
> 
> Anyway hope you all had good weekends and are starting to feel better too

That's great news Hann - you've been a busy gal! How far along are you? (you dont seem to be on the front page of the thread...)

And blue bear - sorry to hear you've been so sick too, doesn't sound pleasant! x


----------



## Hann12

Mummyss I'm due on 16th July and so 13 weeks 2 days now. I sent sofiekirsten a couple of messages but think she's probably got loads to add and amend so hasn't got to me yet.

I know it's crazy that so much has happened in the past few days, just goes to show how fast things can go! I can't believe that in 6 months we'll all have our babies! I'm loving the thought but know that our lives will totally change which is very scary too! In a good way I hope though!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Appologies for the delay in getting back to all the newbies!

There was just so many of you! Plus I have just orered my moses basket aswell lol!:happydance:

This is the link to the moses basket I have just ordered.....

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-CLAIR-LU...K_Baby_Nursery_Cradles_GL&hash=item20b6119a84

Its brand new from a company litrally around the corner from where I live! it comes with matress, stand and padded quilt! all for £50 with free P&P!

Love it!

:flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i had that one in blue for callum.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not bothering with a bassinet (or "moses basket") simply because the baby is going to outgrow it so quickly. I'll have to find a way to keep baby all snuggly in its big crib. I've only just started to look at baby gear and I find it so intimidating. There are so many different brands and styles. It's an overload of information! Obviously I want something that will keep my baby safe and will be durable enough to last a child or two. Also, a lot of the gear seems superfluous. So I'm also trying to narrow my list to absolute needs.


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh Sofie I looked at that one! It's such a good deal!
Hann- what colours did you get your cameleon in? We're about to order ours, I think we're leaning towards red and charcoal... we've decided to go for the pebble car seat and base- is that what you got or did you go for the cabriofix?
Mummy- sorry to hear your DH was being a penis! Hopefully he's being an angel now!
AFM- I have my 16 week mw appointment tomorrow- what fun...I hate my mw so wish me luck lol! I also have my bloods to look forward to on weds yipee! I will probably have to book in my scan this week unless my mw books it for me....
I have been on another spending spree..... I have now got another lie down gym thingy from fisher price (that 3 in 1 rainforest thing), a fisher price bouncer chair that vibrates and plays music etc, a baby bjorn sling, more clothes and a fisher price baby swing. I'm looking at buying my changing station tomorrow but we'll see....
I've got my eye on a bootiful changing bag too but I think that can wait a bit! My poor bank balance :( we've just booked a cheap and cheerful week at butlins for may (ok, i'd rather center parcs, but Holly loves butlins...maybe next year lol!) :)
Hope we're all well and had a good weekend, I'm now resting as have been on 2 2hr walks this weekend and an cream crackered!
xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Starry Night said:


> I'm not bothering with a bassinet (or "moses basket") simply because the baby is going to outgrow it so quickly. I'll have to find a way to keep baby all snuggly in its big crib. I've only just started to look at baby gear and I find it so intimidating. There are so many different brands and styles. It's an overload of information! Obviously I want something that will keep my baby safe and will be durable enough to last a child or two. Also, a lot of the gear seems superfluous. So I'm also trying to narrow my list to absolute needs.

Loads of babies are fine in their cots- I know Holly was! Some just want the room! 
When I had Holly I was also amazed at how much baby stuff you can buy and all the different brands, thankfully I feel a bit better this time around! xx


----------



## MrsPOP

Hey guys havent checked in here for a while, hope everyone is ok! 

ps. My EDD was brought forward on my scan to 7th july yay!


----------



## Hann12

Hi we got the gray base and a black cover but then got a free fleece fabric set in navy blue too, will probably get a sunset in a light colour too but will see. 

We were planning on getting the pebble however tried it put in the shop and because the adapters aren't made for the pebble they are made for the cabrio fix they are really tough to use. It took 3 sales people and 4 of us to release the pebble from the adapter. The cabrio fix has a much better mechanism. I think the pebble is slimmer and has a rubber grip round the seat belt strap area but apart from that they are very similar. I didn't like the thought of being alone and having trouble with it though so went for the safe option! Got the cabrio fix for £93 and the isofix family base for £127 which is pretty good I think. We also got a good price on the bugaboo including the extra fabrics. Just a relief to get it and know it's the right thing for us! 
Hope yoh get yours ordered. The fray and black is a nice colour option. I only went black as I think it's bound to get dirty so figured that was the better option for us, planning on doing lots of park and wood walks.


----------



## Blue_bear

Theres going to be another huge row this end if hubby doent drag his butt back from the pub soon :growlmad: :devil:


----------



## mummySS

oh dear... you go get mr blue bear! (lol, that makes him sound nice and fluffy.. but NO - we're mad at him!)


----------



## foxforce

Hey all
Doodle sounds like you got allsorts! we're out buying some bits today, we got the Pebble for our pram, fits fine as it has the adaptors to connect fine, I wanted it more than cabrio for the colour really although the sales lady said it is newer therefore extra safety features. We got the turquoise colour which is last years but luckily had it in stock!

Congrats MrsPop :hugs: good to see you hope your well? 

Hope everyone else is well? xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I had a [UK] crib for Saraya and it was the bomb, she stayed in it until she was a year old because it's so much bigger than a moses basket but much smaller than a cot! Plus the bonus was my mummy had picked it up at a charity [thrift] shop for £20 and I just bought a mattress for it :]
This is like mine
https://organicfamilycircle.com/OFC_images/organic_baby_images/da-vinci-M0413QP-futura-rocking-cradle-wheels-espresso_300x268.jpg


----------



## Annamumof2

it was yeast infection its starting to clear up alittle and im using some cream for it now.. thanks girls for the advice though


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!
Fox- I love the pebble too, I like the red from last season....If not I'll go for black I think! I love the head hugger it looks sooo nice! What buggy did you get? x
Hann- Bugaboo are just starting to do the pebble adapters apparently, we're going to get the family fix base for it so we can use a group 1 seat with it too (Martyn's idea as Holly's seat was nearly £300! :(). I loved the fleece covers but they only had blue and pink left as apparently they are just doing canvas now :( x
Well my mw appointment is in a bit.... and I'm 16 weeks tomorrow whoo!!!
xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Annamumof2 said:


> it was yeast infection its starting to clear up alittle and im using some cream for it now.. thanks girls for the advice though

Hope you feel better soon hun 
xxxx


----------



## Hann12

We got the family fix seat so can reuse too. I wasn't bothered about car seat colours so just got a gray/black mix which goes with the cameleon. I'm sure it will be fine and they all have to get to the same safety levels so should be. 
All very exciting though, hope you order yours soon!


----------



## MrsWez

Welcome to all the new ladies. Hope everyone is feeling well. 

Glad it's clearing up, Anna!

Good luck, doodlepants! 

AFM- only 2 days till my cerclage. Getting a bit nervous. Yesterday my DH's grandmother was telling everyone how huge I am now and she was never that big until she was six months along. I was so upset I started crying. I do have a little bump but I've been pregnant a few times. I've only gained 4lbs. Old people can be so mean sometimes. :cry:


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh Mrs Wez sorry to hear about that! Take no notice xxxx

Mt mw appointment went well, baby's heartbeat was fine, urine sample fine. I'm finding out my scan date at the hospital on weds when I go for my bloods. Got given a massive bag of stuff which was nice. We discusses the birth and they have a new birthing suite at the hospital with mood lighting and other fancy bits, it's midwife-led but still in the hospital which is good just in case. They've now got a few birth pools there which is good, my mw said they're nice and deep and large which is nice, also they have more private rooms which is good as they didn't have many last time. That means that Martyn can stay overnight with me which I'm really happy about!
Martyn's buying a baby swing today so we're officially putting the nursery together! The travel system and changing station are my last big bits to get phew! I'm going to keep getting clothes and nappies etc as we go along :)
The changing table will hopefully be got this week as we can put nappies etc in then. I think we're buying the travel system in the next week or so, I want all the big bits done and over with!
xxxx


----------



## MrsWez

Doodlepants said:


> Ahh Mrs Wez sorry to hear about that! Take no notice xxxx
> 
> Mt mw appointment went well, baby's heartbeat was fine, urine sample fine. I'm finding out my scan date at the hospital on weds when I go for my bloods. Got given a massive bag of stuff which was nice. We discusses the birth and they have a new birthing suite at the hospital with mood lighting and other fancy bits, it's midwife-led but still in the hospital which is good just in case. They've now got a few birth pools there which is good, my mw said they're nice and deep and large which is nice, also they have more private rooms which is good as they didn't have many last time. That means that Martyn can stay overnight with me which I'm really happy about!
> Martyn's buying a baby swing today so we're officially putting the nursery together! The travel system and changing station are my last big bits to get phew! I'm going to keep getting clothes and nappies etc as we go along :)
> The changing table will hopefully be got this week as we can put nappies etc in then. I think we're buying the travel system in the next week or so, I want all the big bits done and over with!
> xxxx

Glad it went well. Congrats on the free stuff and starting nursery. We have a crib, car seat, and a bassinet (I believe it's the same thing as the moses basket in the UK, but I could be wrong) and a few clothes. We won't make any major purchases until we know the sex.


----------



## Doodlepants

Does anyone know anywhere I can get good unisex baby clothes? I've just been on the jojo maman bebe site and their's is mainly girl/boy, vertbaudet have a few bits.... I like spring baby but they don't have a very big range :( I may just buy lots once the bubs is here- Jojo have some gorgeous bits for boys if anyone finds out their having one!

Does anyone from the states know if Gymboree do baby clothes? We got some stuff for Holly from there and I love their clothes :) xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

I can never find gender-neutral clothes anywhere besides plain-white undershirts. Sometimes I can find a green or yellow onesie in newborn size but even then the green ones usually have frogs or lizards on them which suggests boy and the yellow have ducklings on them which can go either way but they are so cutsie that they suggest 'girl'. It's one of the reasons why I want to know what we're having.

And I'm a lemon today! :)


----------



## Starry Night

This is all the gender neutral stuff I could find at The Children's Place and it's only for newborns...
https://www.childrensplace.com/weba...472|130088_newborn|outfits|his or her layette

Not much choice. :(


----------



## Doodlepants

Whoo congrats on the lemon! I really want to wait to find out but it's sooo hard finding clothes! There's a site that sells french baby clothes that's quite good but even their unisex choice is small...
Plus I've just been on mummy's online baby shop and they have some really cool clothes but nothing really unisex, I may have to find out! x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

hey doodle,

Have you tried Pumkin Patch?

I have bought quite a few unisex baby clothes from there! they are lush...

Here is the direct link....

https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/listing/2964/categorypath/baby/baby-unisex/


----------



## Maid Marian

So ladies - does anyone else have a really strong feeling about baby's gender? My scan's on Feb 16th, and I'm convinced it's a little girl :D
Are you hoping for a particular sex? Also, do you think you'll be disappointed if it isn't the sex you wished for?


----------



## Doodlepants

Sofiekirsten said:


> hey doodle,
> 
> Have you tried Pumkin Patch?
> 
> I have bought quite a few unisex baby clothes from there! they are lush...
> 
> Here is the direct link....
> 
> https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/listing/2964/categorypath/baby/baby-unisex/

Oh yes! We are big pumpkin patch fans in our house! I love their organic range. I think I'll have to get the bulk of it from there!
You find out soon don't you? x


----------



## Hann12

Rose - I think I'm having a boy because there is a history of boys in my husbands family but I'd really like a girl if I'm really honest. I'll obviously be very happy with either so I'm preparing for boy though so that's not a surprise but think I won't find out until it's born anyway!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Doodlepants said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> hey doodle,
> 
> Have you tried Pumkin Patch?
> 
> I have bought quite a few unisex baby clothes from there! they are lush...
> 
> Here is the direct link....
> 
> https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/listing/2964/categorypath/baby/baby-unisex/
> 
> Oh yes! We are big pumpkin patch fans in our house! I love their organic range. I think I'll have to get the bulk of it from there!
> You find out soon don't you? xClick to expand...

hey hun!

I am the same I love pumpkin patch!

yeah my gender scan is on Thursday and I am convinced its a girl!

:thumbup:


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
how are you?

Doodle I have joined the Bugaboo club too! Did lots of research and love this stroller. I didnt realize you cant keep your baby in the car seat for hours...lol, you just seem to always see ladies at the mall with their babies in car seats. Anyways, I love the Bassinet it comes with. I am buying a Peg Perego car seat for it as the adapters are easy.

Rose- its funny, I had a strong feeling that I was having a boy at the beginning, than a girl (based on my scan) and then a boy again and now I am thinking girl. lol- indecisive or what?? Girls run in my hubby's family, we both would probably have a preference to a boy but I will be just as happy with a girl. DH on the other hand might be a bit more disappointed, but he better come around right away.

Mrswez- good luck with your procedure, thinking of you.

Also I am a bit worried that we havent heard from DM. She last wrote that she was staying at our father's house because her DH was being a dick, I hope she is okay, and things get sorted out for her and her family
:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh and here is a picture of my new stroller.
I got the Frog because its being discontinued for the Chameleon and it was $400 cheaper. Its the same except the handle doesnt adjust and you can get more colours in the new version
 



Attached Files:







stroller 001.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Blue_bear

I had thought the same about DM actually, i hope she is ok. 

I am the same as you doodles, just want to get the big stuff ordered and sorted.
We have had some good unisex clothes from tesco, asda, tk maxx, mothercare. On the whole it is girl or boy though, another reason why i think i feel the need to find out the sex. Its not the be all and end all but i would love to be able to buy some little outfits rasther than just babygrows etc.


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodlepants said:


> Does anyone know anywhere I can get good unisex baby clothes? I've just been on the jojo maman bebe site and their's is mainly girl/boy, vertbaudet have a few bits.... I like spring baby but they don't have a very big range :( I may just buy lots once the bubs is here- Jojo have some gorgeous bits for boys if anyone finds out their having one!
> 
> Does anyone from the states know if Gymboree do baby clothes? We got some stuff for Holly from there and I love their clothes :) xxxx

Gymboree does sell baby clothes. I was just checking out their website and they have some cute gender neutral outfits, including some organic.

https://www.gymboree.com/shop/dept_...<>ast_id=1408474395917465&bmUID=1294676565596

I also like Baby Gap. I found an adorable giraffe print onesie that I couldn't resist, plus their animal knit hats are so cute. Amazon has some cute organic outfits like this one by Hudson:

https://www.amazon.com/Hudson-Baby-...TF8&coliid=I1HOHS2DQG2AIJ&colid=1I3PISOVL2VSY

It's tough finding gender neutral stuff, but you can find it if you search enough. I'm finding out the gender on Feb. 17th because I think it will make things easier (we'll only have one name to fight over...hehe). I can't wait :)


----------



## freckles09

HotChillies said:


> freckles09 said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick post to say thanks for the replies re my 20 week scan. Even though i'll be just past 22 weeks am going to keep the date as it is :thumbup: It's a longer wait but i think it'll be worth the little extra wait. Going to start buying the big things after that :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and having a good weekend.
> 
> What is your due date?Click to expand...

My due date is the 4th July.

Hope everyone is ok and had good weekends. Am 15 weeks today - time feels like it's going slow again now!

Oh and i'm convinced i'm having a boy! I had a dream the night we found out we was pregnant that i had a boy and also the gender tests etc point to boy. Got a long time to find out though as we're not finding out til he/she is born!


----------



## Starry Night

At the beginning of my pregnancy I was convinced I was having a boy but lately I've been thinking how nice it would be to have a girl so I keep picturing that's what the baby will be. I'm not sure which gender I'm actually hoping for. Right now I want a girl but that could easily change. I'm so ready to find out what we're having. I should be getting my 20 week scan booked at my doctor's visit tomorrow.


----------



## Doodlepants

Thank BlueViolet! Giraffe print sounds awesome! I'm going to have a look! x


----------



## foxforce

Doodle - we have ordered the Icandy Apple Jogger with a lovely duck egg blue flavour pack :cloud9:
On unisex I am just starting to look, got some vests in Mama's & Papa's today, will let you know if I find some good stores! 

We had a productive shop today, got baby monitor, Astro Bouncer from M&P's, some more bottles, bottle cleaner, soothers and my freebies - Bounty and Asda's Huggie's Newborn Pack.

Congrats on your lemon Starry :dance: 

Happy 15 weeks Freckles :D

16 weeks for me tomorrow - big milestone! I believe I get an avacado :lol:

Team yellow all the way for us, love the peanut Hudson babygrow aww :cloud9:


----------



## Annamumof2

i think im having a boy.... stubborn lil thing made my midwife worry so i was rushed up to the hospital for an ultrasound because she couldnt find the heartbeat but she heard movement and kicks.... i got another lil picture and the lil monkey is doing alright


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet, Gymboree has a lot of cute things. I like Carters as well. We live right near an outlet center that has a lot of neutral Carters things. 

https://www.carters.com/carters/Duck-Print-Cotton-Sleep-Play/V_115-751,default,pd.html


----------



## fifi-folle

Back from scan, been brought forward a week!!! Can't believe it I was pretty certain of my dates, OPK and BBT confirmed, but the sonographer was adamant that the u/s measurements we more accurate. So I am now 14+2! 
So happy! Everything was great. Getting reflexology from one of the midwives later in the month to help with my pelvic pain from endo. 
Pics in my journal. In one of them it looks like baby is giving the finger :lol:


----------



## Doodlepants

fifi-folle said:


> Back from scan, been brought forward a week!!! Can't believe it I was pretty certain of my dates, OPK and BBT confirmed, but the sonographer was adamant that the u/s measurements we more accurate. So I am now 14+2!
> So happy! Everything was great. Getting reflexology from one of the midwives later in the month to help with my pelvic pain from endo.
> Pics in my journal. In one of them it looks like baby is giving the finger :lol:

Ahh lovely pics Fifi! So happy for you xxxx


----------



## curlew

Got my initial results from the CVS I had on Thursday today and thankfully they are all clear. What a relief. Have my booking in appt with midwife on Wednesday and hopefully my booking in scan shortly after as I really want to see beanie to make sure it is okay after the procedure.

Thought I would find out the sex today but have to wait two weeks for that with the full results, never mind happy enough with what I got today.

My MS symptoms are disappearing but I am still really tired so hopefully that's a good sign.

We don't really have a lot to buy as we have most of the stuff we had for DS. Will need a new cot and would like a seperate baby carrier/carseat as I didn't have one for DS and everytime we went somewhere he woke when we transferred him from the car to the pram etc. I would also like to get an electric breast pump as I had the manual one last time and it was worse than drawing teeth!!!!

Most of the stuff will just need to be brought down from the loft when the weather gets a bit better and washed/freshened up as to be honest most of it was immaculate. Fortunately I have loads of white baby grows, vests etc from DS as he was a big 9lb 14 oz baby and totally missed the newborn clothes out - but then he was 3 weeks over due:dohh: This one will be born by c section at 39 weeks so should be smaller she said hopefully - a 10lb baby is heavy to lug around lol.

Glad to hear most people are getting on well with their scans. Good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## sparky32

Curfew, thats great news about the CVS! I couldnt get mine done as the placenta was sitting beside my bladder so we're having to wait till 1st Feb for amnio but on the plus side there was no soft markers for downs this time so feel ok about waiting. Thats a bummer about having to wait for sexing though, i thought you would get that straight away? Only 2 weeks to wait though xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh lovely avatar pic sparky! x


----------



## topazicatzbet

had my scan today and little one was perfect. bang on my date. so still due 22nd july


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey guys, am still alive. Had a bit of a weekend with dick husband and his even bigger dick father - full story in my journal. Plus i've been sleeping for about 18 hours a day. Lazy bitch... 
Re unisex clothes, next and mothercare have loads. I have piles and piles... Whenever there's a sale for th last 2 years i've been picking bits up... Should know better really, I have a newborn size snowsuit. Not going to be a lot of use in july! And I really don't have a clue what colour the icing may be on my bun. My pregnancy has been completely different so i'll say i'm leanin towards pink. But after the bloody ordeal of actually getting pregnant I genuinely don't care....


----------



## Blue_bear

Good to hear from you DM, hope everything calms down for you xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

hey DM

Glad to hear your well :thumbup:

Well ladies my gender scan is on thursday and I am soooo excited I can't wait!

:thumbup:

Going to go to bed and watch shamless and get some cuddles and backrubs from hubby!!

Night All!

:flower:


----------



## MrsWez

Great news curlew and fifi!

I hope you get more good news Sparky.


----------



## Starry Night

Sofie, can't wait to hear what you're having! I think you're the first to find out?

DM, good to hear from you. Sorry dh is being such a dink.

Topaz & Fifi - congrats on the scan! You must be absolutely thrilled!

AFM, I bought my first set of maternity pants (trousers) today! I bought a pair of jeans, some neutral cords and a pair of black dress pants. There were some nice sales so I got bit of a price break. No more hair elastics looped around buttons for me anymore! :happydance: The other day my mom bought me some maternity tops though I don't think I need them just yet.


----------



## mummySS

Hi everyone, 

Not been on today as i've been at work, which was horrid (boo!). Off to bed soon but i'm having some BnB wind down time... 

Topaz, Fifi and Curlew - congrats on your scans / procedures! Such a relief and great news all round. 

DM - glad to have you back, so sorry to hear DH is being a prat. Hope he comes to his senses - i'm sure they're there somewhere, maybe he's just forgotten about them. What is it with men and their laziness. I think last week was 'DH is a dick' week!

Ooh i loooove Pumpkin patch clothes too, am always buying my lil niece and nephew stuff from there as it's too adorable. 

Starry - thanks for translating that you didn't in fact buy underwear, but trousers :) I know what you mean, i don't feel ready for mat tops yet but trousers are starting to become a necessity. I just went mad ordering stuff online from ASOS, mamas & papas (expensive but i need trousers for work), and George at Asda - they have a cute little hoody that I had to have! And FYI all - during my research i noticed Debenhams have some nice maternity underwear!

SK - good luck for gender scan! so excited for you :happydance:

Britt - well done on the bugaboo! can't believe how organised you ladies are!

Mrs Wez - huge hugs and good luck for the cerclage. Hope it goes ok. Let us know. And i can't beLIEVE your DH's grandmother! Old people say odd things sometimes. Paul's granddad told me i'd gained loads of weight (before i was preggers) and it really upset me, i knew i'd put on a few pounds but for goodness sake i didn't need it pointing out! And i'm sure you look just lovely. :hugs: 

Re: gender, I really want to find out but Paul doesn't. I sense that he feels slightly more strongly about it than I do, so very uncharacteristically for me (star sign Taurus, raging stubborn bull), I am giving in... I feel it is a boy, which i'd be fine with although if i'm honest i would love a girl. Obv i want it to be healthy above all though, it's not like i'll be disappointed with a lil naughty lad :)

Toodlepip girls, i'm off to bedfordshire... :sleep:


----------



## Starry Night

mummySS said:


> Starry - thanks for translating that you didn't in fact buy underwear, but trousers :)

LOL I know enough of "Brit Speak" to avoid confusion on something as important as the term "pants". I'm not sure I'd want people to think I was bragging about my new undies. ;)


----------



## Sherri81

I will make this quick, since things have moved quickly today. Well after all of the confusion with getting my cerclage date, we finally got somewhere today. They finally realized the emergency of the situation.. being that I should have had it by 13 weeks... 14 at the latest. So they said they had to book me as an emergency, and now I have to be in Vancouver on Wednesday morning, at 7:30AM. My surgery is booked for Thursday morning at 11. If there is enough cervix left, they will do a Sharodkur. So I don't know when I'll be back, but hopefully it will be in no that long, and as a still pregnant, healthy person.


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri81 said:


> I will make this quick, since things have moved quickly today. Well after all of the confusion with getting my cerclage date, we finally got somewhere today. They finally realized the emergency of the situation.. being that I should have had it by 13 weeks... 14 at the latest. So they said they had to book me as an emergency, and now I have to be in Vancouver on Wednesday morning, at 7:30AM. My surgery is booked for Thursday morning at 11. If there is enough cervix left, they will do a Sharodkur. So I don't know when I'll be back, but hopefully it will be in no that long, and as a still pregnant, healthy person.

Good luck, too bad we couldn't get a two for one.


----------



## HotChillies

Sofiekirsten said:


> hey DM
> 
> Glad to hear your well :thumbup:
> 
> Well ladies my gender scan is on thursday and I am soooo excited I can't wait!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Going to go to bed and watch shamless and get some cuddles and backrubs from hubby!!
> 
> Night All!
> 
> :flower:

When does the gender scan take place? 20 weeks? Are you 20 weeks already?


----------



## Sherri81

MrsWez, I don't even know who my surgeon is, that's how effed up things got. It wasn't until I really started bitching today that we got anywhere. I was like 'tell me what you need and I will drive to the clinic and fax it to you myself.'

I guess they realized I was serious then. So then they started asking me some questions, passed it on to the head of the department, and she was like, ummm, she should have been in last week. This is an emergency.

So I don't even know anything about my surgeon. I go see my GP before leaving town tomorrow just to make sure the baby is still alive and not in distress. And then we leave.

So actually that reminds me of something. I have been having some aching, painful things happening in the frontish, leftish side of my stomach. What could this be? It kind of radiated and even went up to my boob on that side. Should I be worried? I don't remember muscle stretching pains up that high. And then there has been the aching in the cervix. Like bad aching pains. Which I also hope are nothing.


----------



## curlew

Good luck to MrsWez and Sherri for your forthcoming ops. Hope all goes well for you both.

Sparky - had noticed from an earlier post that you had been unable to have the CVS and were going for the amnio. Great news that there are no soft markers. When do you have the amnio? I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## DragonMummy

best of luck with the cerclege, Sherri and Wez. I can think of things I would rather be doing but whatever it takes to get that healthy baby, eh? x


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Sherri I'm so sorry they didn't get you sorted before now and I really hope everything goes smoothly for you
<3


----------



## Doodlepants

Thinking of you Serri and MrsWez x


----------



## DragonMummy

OOOOH Happy 16 weeks Doodles!!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

HotChillies said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> hey DM
> 
> Glad to hear your well :thumbup:
> 
> Well ladies my gender scan is on thursday and I am soooo excited I can't wait!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Going to go to bed and watch shamless and get some cuddles and backrubs from hubby!!
> 
> Night All!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> When does the gender scan take place? 20 weeks? Are you 20 weeks already?Click to expand...

hey hun,

no I am 16 weeks my mum has paid for a private gender scan which can be done from 16 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

Will Petal still be Petal if a little dinkie is discovered? ;)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> Will Petal still be Petal if a little dinkie is discovered? ;)

haha I said this to DH as he was the one who named my bump!

He said no we will call it by the name we have chosen for a boy or girl.....

He said he chose petal because it means beautiful and whether its a girl or a boy its going to be beautiful! - Such a cutie!

:flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

oh /i have an avacardo!

happy 16 weeks to me!

:happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

woo for avocado!


----------



## samzi

14 weeks today and we are a lemon! :happydance: :haha:


----------



## mummySS

yay i've got a lemon too! :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

@SK - mine doesn't have a name. With Harry he was Squidge and then Squirtle, this one is just Baby.


----------



## Blue_bear

Good Luck Sherri and MrsWez!

Sof, im so jeaous your getting to find out! Im on the same scan day as you DM, so i keep watching your ticker....only 1 month 3 days!! :S 
Am looking forward to MW appt next week though.


----------



## DragonMummy

wow not long!


----------



## BlueViolet

MrsWez said:


> BlueViolet, Gymboree has a lot of cute things. I like Carters as well. We live right near an outlet center that has a lot of neutral Carters things.
> 
> https://www.carters.com/carters/Duck-Print-Cotton-Sleep-Play/V_115-751,default,pd.html

Hey Mrs. Wez, so you guys have a free standing Carter's store? So far I've only seen a few pieces online and at Burlington's Baby Dopot. They do have very cute things. We'll have to do some traveling to some good stores after the baby shower, and get some stuff that we still need. Meanwhile, it's hard to resist buying every cute thing I encounter :)


----------



## Starry Night

hey ladies, no real time to catch up on your posts

just wanted to let you know that i had another huge bleed last night. thankfully, now that i am TECHNICALLY in the second tri they took it very seriously and kept me overnight. they couldn't find the heart beat on the doppler so i had an ultrasound this morning and my little "cuddle bug" was squirming around and having a grand ole' time! I even got to hear the heart beat! i didn't wait around for the results because i had to rush to my OB's office (thankfully, just across the road from the hospital) and he was able to find the heart beat on the doppler in 5 seconds. when i told him the hospital couldn't find it he just rolled his eyes. LOL the heart beat was 163 bpm

so long story short, baby is fine but planning on giving mommy grey hairs and i've been put on indefinite bed rest. still bleeding a bit (just a level or two above spotting). i probably won't be on alot the next little while so i will thank you all in advance for your kind words and thoughts. :)


----------



## MrsWez

samzi said:


> 14 weeks today and we are a lemon! :happydance: :haha:

Me too! :happydance: Congrats on the second trimester (according to BNB anyway)


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> BlueViolet, Gymboree has a lot of cute things. I like Carters as well. We live right near an outlet center that has a lot of neutral Carters things.
> 
> https://www.carters.com/carters/Duck-Print-Cotton-Sleep-Play/V_115-751,default,pd.html
> 
> Hey Mrs. Wez, so you guys have a free standing Carter's store? So far I've only seen a few pieces online and at Burlington's Baby Dopot. They do have very cute things. We'll have to do some traveling to some good stores after the baby shower, and get some stuff that we still need. Meanwhile, it's hard to resist buying every cute thing I encounter :)Click to expand...

Yes, and they have a ton of cute things and because it's an outlet store it's all on sale!! The downside to living in Myrtle Beach is that we don't have any stores that sell just baby things. Besides baby clothing. We are thinking about going to Charleston, SC (2 hours south) to get things. I am resisting every cute adorable baby thing I see too. :blush: I'm orginally from Watertown, NY.


----------



## DragonMummy

aw yay for squirmy cuddle bug! bless baby!


----------



## MrsWez

Glad everything is okay starry. You have a naughty baby already. :)


----------



## mummySS

Starry - what a relief! Naughty lil cuddle bug :awww:

Take care of yourself hun xx


----------



## BlueViolet

MrsWez said:


> BlueViolet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> BlueViolet, Gymboree has a lot of cute things. I like Carters as well. We live right near an outlet center that has a lot of neutral Carters things.
> 
> https://www.carters.com/carters/Duck-Print-Cotton-Sleep-Play/V_115-751,default,pd.html
> 
> Hey Mrs. Wez, so you guys have a free standing Carter's store? So far I've only seen a few pieces online and at Burlington's Baby Dopot. They do have very cute things. We'll have to do some traveling to some good stores after the baby shower, and get some stuff that we still need. Meanwhile, it's hard to resist buying every cute thing I encounter :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and they have a ton of cute things and because it's an outlet store it's all on sale!! The downside to living in Myrtle Beach is that we don't have any stores that sell just baby things. Besides baby clothing. We are thinking about going to Charleston, SC (2 hours south) to get things. I am resisting every cute adorable baby thing I see too. :blush: I'm orginally from Watertown, NY.Click to expand...

I bet Myrtle Beach is awesome this time of the year. I'm freezing my butt off up here...hehe. I'm outside of Corning, NY, not too far from the PA border. We moved here from South of DC because hubby grew up here. There were a lot of stores in the DC area to pick from. Here it's more limited, but there is always online shopping. 

Starry, good luck with everything! We're keeping our fingers crossed for you. Also, best of luck to the ladies getting surgery. It's a good thing women have the babies because I don't think men could handle it. My husband has a tough time getting over a cold...Men are big babies.


----------



## Hann12

Starry I really hope everything is okay - keep resting and when you are able to send us an update. It sounds like you have a strong baby though so hopefully everything will be fine. Will be thinking of you though!

I've been to see the consultant today, getting extra monitoring about my history of uti's and pre cervical cancer stuff. Should get some extra scans too, just waiting for confirmation but feel a lot happier because I feel like I'm doing everything I possibly can do to keep the baby safe. Hopefully it will all go to plan now!


----------



## Blue_bear

Jeez Starry, that LO of yours is sure testing your nerve. very pleased you saw squirming and heart beat though, little monkey!! We will all be thinking of you, take it easy xx


----------



## Blue_bear

OOoh question ladies.....

Is it really wrong that i find it more comfortable atm to not wear a bra? I obv put one on if going out or working etc, but generally round the house and stuff, i feel much better without. Is this likely to cause me any problems?


----------



## mummySS

Blue_bear said:


> OOoh question ladies.....
> 
> Is it really wrong that i find it more comfortable atm to not wear a bra? I obv put one on if going out or working etc, but generally round the house and stuff, i feel much better without. Is this likely to cause me any problems?

I'm exactly the same. By boobies have gone from a B cup to goodness knows what, they are MASSIVE and really sore. I bought some non-underwired bras and have been wearing those when i go out, but they're not that comfortable (perhaps wrong size) and kind of make me itch. 

Maybe it's a case of finding a bra that's comfortable enough?

I have been worrying about the sag factor a lot though...


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks, ladies.

My OB says I can have some movement (for instance, I am allowed to go out to the movies with my friend tonight as planned) but I have to take it easy and stay away from work. And I'm on legitimate sick leave so I am still entitled to collect on the benefits which should help pay the bills. 

My bleeding is almost at spotting level now so I hope it continues to slow. Have had a few very minor cramps but not letting myself freak out. Cramps were very frequent when I was spotting everyday in the first trimester.


----------



## Blue_bear

mummySS said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> OOoh question ladies.....
> 
> Is it really wrong that i find it more comfortable atm to not wear a bra? I obv put one on if going out or working etc, but generally round the house and stuff, i feel much better without. Is this likely to cause me any problems?
> 
> I'm exactly the same. By boobies have gone from a B cup to goodness knows what, they are MASSIVE and really sore. I bought some non-underwired bras and have been wearing those when i go out, but they're not that comfortable (perhaps wrong size) and kind of make me itch.
> 
> Maybe it's a case of finding a bra that's comfortable enough?
> 
> I have been worrying about the sag factor a lot though...Click to expand...


Mummy SS, this is exactly the same for me, the non wired ones just feel wierd and definatly itchy! I have 1 wired one in the right size (same size as non wired) and that really comfy but i know your not meant to wear wired really.
I guess its the sag factor im worried about too, but it is so much more comfortable!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I am finding that vests with built in support are the way forward at the mo...


----------



## mummySS

Blue_bear said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> OOoh question ladies.....
> 
> Is it really wrong that i find it more comfortable atm to not wear a bra? I obv put one on if going out or working etc, but generally round the house and stuff, i feel much better without. Is this likely to cause me any problems?
> 
> I'm exactly the same. By boobies have gone from a B cup to goodness knows what, they are MASSIVE and really sore. I bought some non-underwired bras and have been wearing those when i go out, but they're not that comfortable (perhaps wrong size) and kind of make me itch.
> 
> Maybe it's a case of finding a bra that's comfortable enough?
> 
> I have been worrying about the sag factor a lot though...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mummy SS, this is exactly the same for me, the non wired ones just feel wierd and definatly itchy! I have 1 wired one in the right size (same size as non wired) and that really comfy but i know your not meant to wear wired really.
> I guess its the sag factor im worried about too, but it is so much more comfortable!!Click to expand...

Once my sickness goes (am still waiting...), i'm gonna head out to find a good bra. I'm sure it's really important. Some people say sports bras are more comfy? I dunno, but i know that i need to be measured up properly. Fyi, i tried on some nursing bras as well and they were YUCKY, soooo uncomfortable. So i need to find some good nursing bras too, but maybe later on when I know how big these jubblies are gonna get! 

I think the itchyness, for me at least, is coming from the fact that my BBs are pretty dry and 'stretchy'. Have been trying to moisturise so i dont get stretch marks - yet another thing on the list to worry about, lol. 

x


----------



## Tor81

Hi Girls, I've not been here for AGES, but have managed to read through all the posts.

There's no way I can comment on everything so I think I'm just going to start joining in again from now on. But I will say to Starry that I'm sorry you've had a scare but so pleased that LO seems to be oblivious to your worries!

I'm suffering from tonsillitis at the moment so on antibiotics, unfortunately it's year-end at work (I'm in finance) so no chance of any time off. :( Going on a skiing holiday in 2 weeks so need to be better by then.

I didn't realise we weren't meant to wear undewired bras, they're the only kind I own... whats the reason for that?

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

mummySS said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> OOoh question ladies.....
> 
> Is it really wrong that i find it more comfortable atm to not wear a bra? I obv put one on if going out or working etc, but generally round the house and stuff, i feel much better without. Is this likely to cause me any problems?
> 
> I'm exactly the same. By boobies have gone from a B cup to goodness knows what, they are MASSIVE and really sore. I bought some non-underwired bras and have been wearing those when i go out, but they're not that comfortable (perhaps wrong size) and kind of make me itch.
> 
> Maybe it's a case of finding a bra that's comfortable enough?
> 
> I have been worrying about the sag factor a lot though...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mummy SS, this is exactly the same for me, the non wired ones just feel wierd and definatly itchy! I have 1 wired one in the right size (same size as non wired) and that really comfy but i know your not meant to wear wired really.
> I guess its the sag factor im worried about too, but it is so much more comfortable!!Click to expand...
> 
> Once my sickness goes (am still waiting...), i'm gonna head out to find a good bra. I'm sure it's really important. Some people say sports bras are more comfy? I dunno, but i know that i need to be measured up properly. Fyi, i tried on some nursing bras as well and they were YUCKY, soooo uncomfortable. So i need to find some good nursing bras too, but maybe later on when I know how big these jubblies are gonna get!
> 
> I think the itchyness, for me at least, is coming from the fact that my BBs are pretty dry and 'stretchy'. Have been trying to moisturise so i dont get stretch marks - yet another thing on the list to worry about, lol.
> 
> xClick to expand...

I got mine online - HotMilk are amazing, I wore them with my DD too and they're nursing bras so if you intend to BF they'll continue to work for you then. I also got an Amoralia one too and the straps are SOOO soft. I have a couple of different sizes from when I had my DD


----------



## curlew

had my first day back at work today following xmas and I am totally shattered lol even got a take away on the way home as I was too tired to cook. I have the day off tomorrow as I have a midwife appt in the morning and couldn't be bothered going driving all the way in to work just for the afternoon, plus I have leave that needs to be used by end of January so figured as I was so tired I wouldn't bother going in. 

Starry - sorry you had such a scare - wee monkey making mummy and daddy worry so much already.

Having a quick 10 minutes on B&B then off to bed for me when I put DS to bed at 7:30.

Catch up with you all tomorrow.


----------



## Maid Marian

Tor - the underwire squashes your growing boobies, and can interfere with all the changes going on in them - getting ready to produce milk etc.


----------



## BlueViolet

Blue_bear said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> OOoh question ladies.....
> 
> Is it really wrong that i find it more comfortable atm to not wear a bra? I obv put one on if going out or working etc, but generally round the house and stuff, i feel much better without. Is this likely to cause me any problems?
> 
> I'm exactly the same. By boobies have gone from a B cup to goodness knows what, they are MASSIVE and really sore. I bought some non-underwired bras and have been wearing those when i go out, but they're not that comfortable (perhaps wrong size) and kind of make me itch.
> 
> Maybe it's a case of finding a bra that's comfortable enough?
> 
> I have been worrying about the sag factor a lot though...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mummy SS, this is exactly the same for me, the non wired ones just feel wierd and definatly itchy! I have 1 wired one in the right size (same size as non wired) and that really comfy but i know your not meant to wear wired really.
> I guess its the sag factor im worried about too, but it is so much more comfortable!!Click to expand...

I know what you guys mean. Nothing is comfortable. I'm scared that I'm going to stretch out my favorite bras. At the same time, I don't know if I should buy something else so soon. I'm going to try to hold out until I know what size I'll need for a while. I'd go without at home, except I'm always cold. Is anyone else getting breast pain that's like frost bite? I can have a ton of layers on and my nipples feel like they're going to fall off due to a freezing sensation...too much info, I know...:cold:


----------



## foxforce

Hi ladies

Starry - :hugs: so sorry lil bubs has stressed you again, naughty bubs! Glad everything is ok, u take it easy! 

Mrs Wez & Sherri - all the best for your procedures, hope everything goes smoothly :flower:

I'm having a difficult time with bras at the moment too, filled my current size but next size too big, have to try another brand! Think you need to have one on to stop stretch marks and sagging but if I'm sure short term hanging free is fine :lol:


----------



## Maid Marian

Blueviolet I get that agony when it's a bit cold, my nipples feel like someone's twisting them *grimace*


----------



## BlueViolet

It stinks you're going through it too, but I'm glad I'm not the only one. I was starting to believe that they're defective...hehe. Can't wait until spring/summer. Other than the snow, I don't see any benefits to having a real winter season.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

Today my moses basket came and its beautiful!

I have put it up and everything so just waiting for DH to come home and have a look!

Also had a horrid day! Decided to go out shopping and at the bus stop started feeling really dizzy it was that bad I decided to go into the nearest cafe and order a glass of water and a decaf coffee and whilst at the counter I was so dizzy I nearly fainted!!

The woman noticed me sweating and holding my head and told me to sit down and she would bring it over to me and she give me a free biscuit! I felt so embarrassed! So I told her I was pregnant and she was so sympathetic!

She also gave me a free slice of double chocolate cake which was lush!

Hope your all well!

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

I get that dizzy feeling too. When I was out yesterday buying maternity wear (before the bleed) I started to get so light-headed. Hubby bought me a burger from the mall's food court but it didn't do much. We still had some errands to run but I had to go home.

And I love going without a bra at night. Sometimes the ladies just need to breathe. lol I've decided not to worry about special maternity bras until it's time to start thinking of nursing bras. I think nursing bras should work fine doubling as a maternity bra but since I'm not exactly running marathons right now my current bras should be fine. I've already upgraded a few cup sizes.


----------



## Aaisrie

Starry most nursing bras are maternity bras too, I've been in mine for weeks already and they're so much more comfortable. I can wear them at night too.


----------



## Starry Night

I just haven't noticed any discomfort yet. Maybe if I was doing my normal activity I would but right now my C-cup "normal" bras are doing their job. I definitely don't want to be saggy so I will be paying attention. I'm on sick-leave pay so I need to space my maternity purchases out.


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm squeezing out of my G cup ones already. Going to hit ebay shortly....


----------



## mummySS

Rose_W said:


> Blueviolet I get that agony when it's a bit cold, my nipples feel like someone's twisting them *grimace*

tee hee, yesterday my nipples were so huge and sore when i got cold, i felt like a FemBot in an austin powers film - felt like they were suddenly going to start firing out gunshots. So silly. :wacko:


----------



## Maid Marian

mummySS said:


> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> Blueviolet I get that agony when it's a bit cold, my nipples feel like someone's twisting them *grimace*
> 
> tee hee, yesterday my nipples were so huge and sore when i got cold, i felt like a FemBot in an austin powers film - felt like they were suddenly going to start firing out gunshots. So silly. :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Tor81

Guess I better go bra shopping then!

Can you still get sexy bras that give a bit of cleavage that aren't underwired? I'm such a creature of habit picking up similar bras each time & not really looking at what else is available. I'm only a B cup, they've been v sore but not noticably changed in size or shape. I hope I haven't done any damage...

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

have a look on figleaves, Tor. They have lots of pretty ones.


----------



## mummySS

I just had a look at Hotmilk that aaisrie recommended - looks nice too thanks hun!

And tor, don't worry about causing damage, I'm sure it's fine especially as you say you haven't grown too much. 

X


----------



## amand_a

I haven't really had any boob issues this time round. With DD i went up 2 cup sizes in the first 12 weeks and funnily enough it was the first thing my female co workers noticed. 
I brought a maternity sleep crop which was wonderful because lying on my side was quite painful. I also wore it a lot during the day when i wasn't working. I wore Maternity bras pretty much from 12 weeks for the same reason, they where a lot more comfy. I must admit i brought quite a few before i found the perfect one it was an Elle Macpherson one cotton lined but with a soft strechy t-shirt bra fabric on top bit a little lace on the top of the cups i will be getting more this time for sure. also alot of maternity bras are quite stretchy so they accommodate the fluctuations of the brest quite well, especially good once feeding as you will notice a huge difference between a full and empty boob.

As for the gender, I swear Im having another girl. DH really wants a boy as he has 2 girls and he will be a bit sad when he finds out but he came round pretty quickly last time. Besides a girl would be far more economic as we already have everything.
Im not going to be finding out the sex, but i have some unisex stuff left over from DD that is still brand new. I think i will just get a bit more gender neutral items and then save my money for once bubs is born. Its so nice to go out and by things once bubs is here, especially if your on one wage and money is a little tighter that is used to be.


----------



## BlueViolet

mummySS said:


> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> Blueviolet I get that agony when it's a bit cold, my nipples feel like someone's twisting them *grimace*
> 
> tee hee, yesterday my nipples were so huge and sore when i got cold, i felt like a FemBot in an austin powers film - felt like they were suddenly going to start firing out gunshots. So silly. :wacko:Click to expand...

Mummy, you are hysterical! You really crack me up and make me feel much better :)


----------



## amand_a

Just had a look at some new ones, very pretty!
https://www.ellemacphersonintimates.com/collections/maternity/2/


----------



## Aaisrie

mummySS said:


> I just had a look at Hotmilk that aaisrie recommended - looks nice too thanks hun!
> 
> And tor, don't worry about causing damage, I'm sure it's fine especially as you say you haven't grown too much.
> 
> X

You can also get some hotmilk on offer atm as well, I got one from https://mummyandlittleme.co.uk/ and also one from https://www.happytinybabies.com/

Definitely worth getting them on offer :] Plus both sites had excellent customer service too!


----------



## DragonMummy

Anyone else getting braxtons yet? Have had quite a few this evening which was rather a surprise!


----------



## Maid Marian

DragonMummy said:


> Anyone else getting braxtons yet? Have had quite a few this evening which was rather a surprise!

what do they feel like?


----------



## MrsWez

Totally unrelated but I was reading the paper and my husband's cousin, Dr. David Kirby, who is a teacher at the University of Manchester was mentioned. How cool is that?

https://www.usatoday.com/tech/science/columnist/vergano/2010-12-19-science-tron_N.htm


----------



## mummySS

BlueViolet said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> Blueviolet I get that agony when it's a bit cold, my nipples feel like someone's twisting them *grimace*
> 
> tee hee, yesterday my nipples were so huge and sore when i got cold, i felt like a FemBot in an austin powers film - felt like they were suddenly going to start firing out gunshots. So silly. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Mummy, you are hysterical! You really crack me up and make me feel much better :)Click to expand...

Aww thanks hun :)

Amanda - i'm loving the Elle Mc stuff - cheers for the tip!


----------



## Starry Night

Blah. Tonight I barfed up my dinner for the first time in this pregnancy. Though it really is my fault. Had TWO home-grilled hamburgers for lunch (should have stopped at one), had a regular-sized diet coke at the theatre this afternoon (which should be called "giant-sized") and then dh, me and best friend ordered in a pizza. Um....yeah.....not a healthy thing in my diet besides the lettuce on my burgers. Oh how I harfed. For about an hour I was afraid that I was coming down with a gastro virus (ie. stuff shooting out both ends) that is going around. I seem to catch something whenever I go to the hospital. But a few hours later and things seem to settling down.

Lesson learned.


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girls it seems my lil bugger dont like cereal as i had some this morning and then about 5mins after i brought it all back up :-( now i feel horrible and ill


----------



## JJ2010

hi Sophie, I am new to this forum, and expecting on 1st july, 2011. could you please add me to the forum.

thanks
JJ


----------



## Blue_bear

Mine has decided all of a sudden it doesnt like yogurt...and still doesnt like chicken, have a feeling that one is gonna last all the way through.


----------



## Annamumof2

Blue_bear said:


> Mine has decided all of a sudden it doesnt like yogurt...and still doesnt like chicken, have a feeling that one is gonna last all the way through.

i'm gonna mention it to midwife and doctor tomorrow as its really made me feel ill after i was sick im still feeling like im gonna be sick but ive not heaved or anything i just feel that horrible feeling


----------



## DragonMummy

Anna I was the same with Harry. Turned out I couldn't stomach milk. Once I avoided that I was fine.
Rose it feels like your bump is under enormous pressure and it goes rigid and tight for a minute or so. Is very weird.


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Anna I was the same with Harry. Turned out I couldn't stomach milk. Once I avoided that I was fine.
> Rose it feels like your bump is under enormous pressure and it goes rigid and tight for a minute or so. Is very weird.

i thought that.. or maybe something that was in the cereal... but i feel rough now and feel like i still need to be sick....


----------



## DragonMummy

Reckon it's the milk. Cut it out for a week, see how you get on. X


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

I am the same with cheap fizzy lemonade you know the asda's own brand? that makes me sick and blackcurrent jam also makes me puke! clearly baby doesn't like it!

:flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Reckon it's the milk. Cut it out for a week, see how you get on. X

Andy just said it couldnt be milk as i drank milk a few days ago and i kept that down... so i am thinking maybe the honey in the cereal?


----------



## fifi-folle

I am the same with cereal, don't know if maybe it's a texture thing? I can drink milk ok but can't do cereal or for that matter a cup of tea or hot chocolate! My diet is awful at the moment although I am liking apples which is good!
Hopefully starting ante natal yoga tonight! Kinda nervous but thinking it'll be a good way to meet mums to be in this area as we only moved here 7 months ago and don't know that many people.


----------



## sparklexox

Hi lovely ladies,

Am soory I havent been active ive been recoving from the uti! Feeling almost human again! Putting on weight back on left right and center lol Dont care tho would rather be huge than feel the way id been feeling! xx


I havent read back theirs so much!! Is every1 ok? 

BIG HUGS GIRLYS XXX


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad you're on the mend Sparkle! x

Welcome JJ! x

AFM- I had my 16 week quadruple blood test today at the hospital which went well, I was given ANOTHER bag of free stuff! I've been given my scan date- 10th feb! I also mentioned to them that my mw had said I was looking too small for my dates and they said that the baby's fine- and the correct size and that no-way should my midwife have said that to me! She said I won't look huge because I don't have a very large build.
Anyway, I'm relaxing for the rest of the day 'cos I feel knackared!
xxxx


----------



## mummySS

Hi gals, 

Well I don't know where to start on the list of things that makes me puke, lol. MOST things, but weirdly NOT cereal or milk. Little bugger (this is actually our nickname for bubs) is definitely in control of my diet. 

Doodle - glad appt went ok. What's the quadruple test? 

Sparkle - welcome back!

JJ - welcome! Hope you're getting on ok! Prob best for you to send SofieK a private message with your details to put on the front, as it's easy to miss the thread. 

Fifi - enjoy the yoga! Let us know how it goes. I have been wondering about antenatal yoga, but i've never really done it before. Are you a yoga fan normally?

Afm, I had a puke-free day yesterday, hope it lasts today! Work is still driving me nuts, it's so stressful. I swear it's making me more nauseous than I would be normally. I can't wait for maternity leave, why does it have to be such a long way off! 

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Mummy- it's a blood test they do at 16 weeks to check for any problems like spina bifida, downs syndrome etc. I can't remember if I had it with Holly- I think I did, it used to be called the triple test xxxx


----------



## mummySS

Doodlepants said:


> Mummy- it's a blood test they do at 16 weeks to check for any problems like spina bifida, downs syndrome etc. I can't remember if I had it with Holly- I think I did, it used to be called the triple test xxxx

Ah ok thanks - sounds similar to the bloods you have done at the same time as the nuchal test i think.


----------



## Doodlepants

Yeah I think so- they couldn't get my baby's measurement so I had the bloods done today x

Does anyone know how many weeks you are when you move up to the middle bit on the ticker? x


----------



## Annamumof2

mummySS said:


> Hi gals,
> 
> Well I don't know where to start on the list of things that makes me puke, lol. MOST things, but weirdly NOT cereal or milk. Little bugger (this is actually our nickname for bubs) is definitely in control of my diet.
> 
> Doodle - glad appt went ok. What's the quadruple test?
> 
> Sparkle - welcome back!
> 
> JJ - welcome! Hope you're getting on ok! Prob best for you to send SofieK a private message with your details to put on the front, as it's easy to miss the thread.
> 
> Fifi - enjoy the yoga! Let us know how it goes. I have been wondering about antenatal yoga, but i've never really done it before. Are you a yoga fan normally?
> 
> Afm, I had a puke-free day yesterday, hope it lasts today! Work is still driving me nuts, it's so stressful. I swear it's making me more nauseous than I would be normally. I can't wait for maternity leave, why does it have to be such a long way off!
> 
> xx

lol i call mine lil bugger too


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Yeah I think so- they couldn't get my baby's measurement so I had the bloods done today x
> 
> Does anyone know how many weeks you are when you move up to the middle bit on the ticker? x

i think its 20 weeks it goes to middle hun... let me check

EDIT: 17+6 hun it goes to the middle on that kind of ticker


----------



## fifi-folle

Ours gets called all sorts! 
MummySS I used to do yoga years ago but then endo pain stopped me doing much but it has eased enough that I think I should manage this (hopefully) the only pain I have from it just now is pulling/tearing of scar tissue around my ovaries which hopefully should pass once I've got a proper bump. Wanting to try and get fitter so I can cope with giving birth better as I am rather unfit these days. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mummySS

OMG - has anyone ever bought Mamas & Papas maternity trousers before? Mine just arrived in the post, really friggin expensive (£50 incl postage, eek), and they are absolutely MASSIVE! 

I ordered a size 10 short, and I appreciate my bump is hardly huge at the moment, but everything else about them is massive too, I'm sorry just because you're pregnant it doesn't mean you suddenly have 15 inch thighs! Even the length is way too long. Grrrr. Now i've got to schlep down to the post office and pay even more to send them back. Think this marks the end of my internet shopping spree...


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, JJ! Congrats on your pregnancy. Hope things are going well. Please don't the mind the crazies and over-sharing of information. LOL Sometimes I have to laugh at myself as I'm talking about my discharges and other bodily functions on the internet with strangers and who knows who else who may be lurking. Sheesh.


----------



## Maid Marian

DragonMummy said:


> Rose it feels like your bump is under enormous pressure and it goes rigid and tight for a minute or so. Is very weird.

I've had that several time in the past week, and wondered what the heck was happening. Is that what it is then?? :wacko:


----------



## Tor81

Welcome JJ

Blue Bear &#8211; how can baby not like chicken, I thought it was the one thing every human (apart from veggies) could eat!!

Fifi &#8211; enjoy the yoga, let us know how you get on, both with the exercise & the socialising!

Sparkle &#8211; glad you&#8217;re on the mend. &#9786;

AFM, I&#8217;m back from work & already tucked up in bed with the laptop, thought I&#8217;d check in on you girls first and then watch Holby on iplayer before getting a few hours rest. I&#8217;m on my second packet of hula hoops of the day, I never used to be a huge crisp fan but atm i can&#8217;t get enough of them.

xx


----------



## curlew

aaargh I am hopping mad today. I went for my booking in appt with the midwife and first thing she said was 'do you have your notes?' I explained this was my booking in appt and she said that this wasn't the clinic for that and she only had ten minutes. I was livid as I explained to the receptionist when I booked a fortnight ago it was my booking in appt and when they said what day and surgery it was at I queried it as I knew the previous two pregnancies I had just over a year ago were booked in elsewhere. However I was reassured it was right!!

The midwife was lovely and bent over backwards to get me in somewhere as I am now 12 weeks and finally managed to get me in next Tuesday afternoon in a completely different practice but still within her team area so they can do it. I then queried about my dating scan as it would be about 2-3 after the booking in appt by which time I would be about 15-16 weeks pregnant. 

As I have had scans already but not a dating one and am on the system for those she was able to call and get me an appt for the 24th for a dating scan. I felt completely stressed out by the end of it and I swear if she had taken my blood pressure it woud have been sky high!!! Had to go and have a cream cake and decaff latte to calm down:wacko:

Anyway all sorted now just need to make sure they don't clash with anything in my diary at work which may be a problem as I know I already have a lot of meetings and training in. 

I had thought my MS had gone away the last few days but it seems to have come back with a bit of a vengence - although not been sick feeling very nauseas all the time which is how I was over Xmas/New Year.


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh Curlew what a nightmare! Glad it's all sorted now though!

Mummy- I had the same problems with the m2b range at mothercare! Too big on the bum and thighs! I've seen a pair I like on the dotty p site...hopefully I won't have the same problem!

xxxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Tor - tell me about it, i still find ot hard to remember im off chicken when im thinking what to cook for tea. Then i think about it and it turns my stomach. Very strange really! A friend of mine had the same when she had her little girl, she was off it the whole way through too. 

Ive just got in from work, and a few hours has really worn me out!!


----------



## MrsWez

Had my cerclage procedure. Everything went great. I'm on bedrest for the next couple days. I had spinal anesthesia, (it burned but nothing too unbearable) which was very weird as I couldn't feel anything below my waist. Everything went great. Baby did and is doing great. I'm a bit sore down there, a little bit of spotting and my back, where they put the needle, in is tender. Other than that I can't complain. My nurses were great, even bought my DH breakfast as he left his wallet at home. :wacko: I have to followup with my OB on the 18th to check for shortening of the cervix and check Peanut. :flower:


----------



## mummySS

Mrs Wez - so pleased for you that it all went well and that Peanut is well. You brave lady :flower:

Bluebear / Tor - I also can't bear chicken, so weird as chicken is a staple! Wonder if it's a sign of team pink?? :happydance:


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, I'm glad all went well with your procedure. Hope the recovery is quick. 

I told one more friend that I'm pregnant and she was supportive and excited for me, although it's funny how she couldn't help asking if it was planned. Honestly, it's such a silly question. Yes, it was! And even if it wasn't, what would anyone gain by knowing that? I've been asked this twice now, and for some reason I dislike the question. And the other question she asked is probably the most invasive one I've gotten so far. I told her I was 15 weeks and she asked if the baby was conceived while we lived with my in-laws for a short while when we were closing on our house (our lease ran out and we didn't want to renew). Now seriously, who asks that? I had my last period during the first week in our new house, so, no we didn't conceive at my in-laws. But gaaaah!!!! How embarrassing to be put in the position to have to explain that. I'm not asking people if they conceived while in a hotel room on vacation. She's my oldest friend and I need to let it go, but I'm still shocked by her directness. Anyway, thanks for listening to my rant. I suppose it's kind of funny.


----------



## SMFirst

BlueViolet - that is a little funny your friend asked such a personal question but I'm sure she didn't mean to be invasive.. Actually when my good friend told me they are expecting, I did a quick calculation and almost commented aloud that they must have conceived on their honeymoon, but I held back.. :)


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies, how are you?
been crazy busy at work still and also really starting to show. I just popped this week which is exciting :happydance: I am so constipated though.....aggh anyone else having this? I was doing good for first tri but not so much anymore.

MrsWez- so happy for you that the procedure went well, what a relief:hugs:
take it easy now

Sparkle- good to hear from you, glad you are feeling better, I am gaining lots now too

Blueviolet- omg, who asks that?? lol, I find the same thing, women tend to be just so darn nosy about pregnancy stuff. I was on a flight last week and this girl started talking to me about everything (good gosh), and so I did tell her I was pregnant and she was like "so are you married or are you doing this solo?" what the f?? who asks a stranger that when she just tells you...

off to Zumba tonight
:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

mrs wez, glad the procedure went well. 

I have to admit that I often *think to myself* "was the baby planned". :blush: I don't know why as I know it's none of my business. It really is invasive and I know it's rude so I generally don't ask it out loud. But sometimes it's hard to resist when it's someone who had always insisted they hate kids and would never have them.....still rude...I know...I'm trying to stop....I DO hate how people seem to whisper and make comments once it does get out that the baby was unplanned. Like the parents are unable to prepare properly for its arrival or something or that the timing is so unfortunate. Geez. Just be happy for them! And they're adults. They'll figure it out.

I definitely hate when people try to figure out when and how the baby was conceived. I mean, anyone who can count can figure out the basic timing but I feel like it's prying into someone's sex life. And I don't want to picture other people doing that! lol

To suddenly change topics....my belly is finally starting to pop! My stomach has been hurting for days and today dh & I noticed that I finally have a bump!! And it actually looks like a bump and not just fat! And I don't have to be naked to see it! I still think I'm going to carry low though. And after talking to my mom, it seems to be genetic.


----------



## Britt11

how exciting Starry!! yeah, feels good hey!
I cant believe how much I have popped this week.
I was at my Zumba class (so tired now) and all the girls commented on my belly and talked to me about my pregnancy, it was so nice
hugs,


----------



## amand_a

glad to see some of you are enjoying your emerging bumps! I ran into a friend today who said 'my god your huge already' I think its the only time I'm quite happy to hear that sort of comment.
On another note I have had to stop myself listening to the radio and watching TV, the news of the floods keeps making me cry. I think my hormones are mostly to blame but its just so sad :cry: Sorry to dampen The mood ladies. 
On a happy note i purchased my change table today for $35!!


----------



## curlew

Wez glad everything went well. Enjoy the bedrest and take care of yourself. Wonder how Sherri got on?

I am dreading the pop of my tummy. I can still fit in my normal clothes at the moment and have not put on any weight so far but we are getting married on 5th March (yep baby was planned lol last try in october before calling a halt as I didn't want to be in my first trimester at the wedding!). My dress was ordered back in June and is in the shop but I am delaying the fitting for as long as possible. They can apparently move it two dress sizes either way. Think I may see if they can change the zip to a lace up back with an inset panel and that should allow for expansion, in the meantime I am trying not to eat too much and only eat heathily so the only weight that goes on is purely baby - easier said than done now my appetite is back lol.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all! Woo Britt we're avocados today! Omg 16 weeks. It still surprises me every week. Amanda that's an outrageous bargain, well done you! Curlew I think the lace up panel sounds like the best idea, but they can strap you right in. My friend was 6 months when she got married and it showed a LOT. Wouldn't have known from her wedding pics except for her fulsome fun bags! Oh and Britt, am bunged up here too. Yay. Sigh...


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm more disturbed by the fact that my bellybutton has half popped already!! I don't want an outie... it's more than halfway there already!


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone! Almost Friday woop! This week has gone soooo slow. 

Speaking of belly buttons i've still got my belly button bar in - should i take this out?


----------



## Aaisrie

Freckles get a maternity bar [I used to work in a body jewellery shop!] some people call them flexi bars or bioflex. Most good body jewellery shops or piercers will sell them failing that I've heard you can get them on ebay. The good thing about getting them in store is you can normally get them cut and threaded to a specific size!


----------



## Aaisrie

Search maternity belly bar on ebay, I'd advise against the metal balls because they can tug at it and stretch it and more easily damage the soft bar

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BELLY-BARS-c...wellery_CA&hash=item35aef9e07d#ht_1018wt_1139


----------



## freckles09

Aaisrie said:


> Search maternity belly bar on ebay, I'd advise against the metal balls because they can tug at it and stretch it and more easily damage the soft bar
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BELLY-BARS-c...wellery_CA&hash=item35aef9e07d#ht_1018wt_1139

Thanks for the link, i think i'll order one now. Will i have to this out eventually the bigger my bump gets anyway? Not sure whether to just let it close up?


----------



## Aaisrie

Nope you can wear the flexi ones all the way through pregnancy as they bend as your shape changes. I never heard of anyone with problems, just make sure the bar is not too long so it catches on things, you might find you have to get a shorter or longer bar to suit as your bump gets bigger. Oh and because it's flexi they can also be worn during surgery and xrays etc 
I have my clit hood pierced and I had to take it out but for labour only, I just took it out in early labour and put it back in the day after and it didn't close up so if your bellybutton has been done for a while they MAY ask you [depending on the hospital] to take it out for labour so there's nothing in the way.

Also thought I'd share my Noodle's heart beat as I managed to record it yesterday! You might need your volume up a bit and sorry for the background noise!
Noodle's heartbeat @ 156bpm


----------



## freckles09

Thanks for the advice - think i'll order a maternity belly bar today :thumbup: Will probably just it out for labour though. Eeeek even just saying labour makes me scared LOL!

Awww loving the sound of Noodle's hb :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Freckles, there are loads of different lengths even some sets I saw on ebay of different sizes :] 
I really didn't think labour was that bad!!


----------



## freckles09

Thanks, i'll have a look on ebay later today :thumbup:

I have a very low pain threshhold so am not giving myself false hope that it won't be very painful LOL


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

Well I am off to see my mw for my 16 week appointment and then we will be off for the gender scan.

Will update as soon as I can!

:flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

Yay for Thursday Sof!! Im so excited for you, i cant wait to hear what you will be having :)


----------



## freckles09

Ohhh Sofie how exciting!! I reckon you're having a girl!


----------



## Hann12

Freckles, I looked into the belly piercing stuff and ended up just taking mine out as I wasn't bothered about the piercing anyway. It's been out for 1.5 weeks and the hole has closed but there are marks where it was but they are fading.


----------



## MrsWez

I took mine out a few weeks ago, as it never healed properly when I got it done years ago. You can't even tell it was pierced now.


----------



## freckles09

Ohh maybe i should just take it out then, i dunno! I doubt i'll be getting my belly out much after a baby anyway LOL :shrug:


----------



## Starry Night

Yay, Sofie! Can't wait to find out what team your bump is on! The first July baby to be put on one. So exciting! (Though, I guess those who want to be on Team Yellow already know that....)

I'm still spotting. It was relatively heavy last night and I had a good cry. I feel like my body hates my baby. I know baby is happy and healthy but it almost makes it worse because an otherwise normal baby/pregnancy is being threatened by none other than me. And it wouldn't shock me if my ultrasound the other day doesn't show where the bleeding is coming from. I am thinking of calling my OB's office to see if he got the results yet and if its worth talking over. If there is a definite clot or problem with the placenta I don't want to wait the 4 weeks until my next routine appointment.

Oh, and my 20 week scan is booked for February 22. Two days before my 28th birthday!


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry you are going through a hard time Starry. :hugs: Congrats on your scan date though. I can't believe some of our ladies are finding out the gender already. I can't wait to find out if I have a blue or pink bump. As long as my baby is healthy, I couldn't care less. :cloud9:


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies
Sophie- we are excited to learn what you are having, post pics please!

Starry- sorry you are having a hard time, the spotting must be unnerving, even though you know bubs is fine.

I am 16 weeks today, cant believe it!! 4 more weeks and will be half way.
I went to a Zumba dance class last night and I was so knackered I slept for 10 hours straight, no insomnia lol....so out of shape


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey Starry, you're doing the best you can and you can't control your body. I am a firm believer that positive thinking can do wonders. I think that the placebo effect is due to positive thinking. Hang in there! Your baby is strong and so are you :) 

I'm turning 28 too (at the end of March). Sounds like you're going to get a nice present for your birthday. I can't wait for my scan on Feb 17th :) I'm already thinking of asking for baby stuff for my birthday. I can't believe that the nugget isn't here yet and already our lives are revolved around him/her. That's all I can think of!


----------



## Starry Night

For sure! I live and breathe baby thoughts! lol


----------



## Annamumof2

well im here girls after along day.... i have had bloods took... had to have a ecg and i also need an echo and i have a + protine in my wee which i dunno what this means.. anyway i have to see someone in 2 weeks time back in oxford and 9th March (day before my wedding annivircary) i have a scan to check the blood flow


----------



## DragonMummy

Anna I think protein in the wee is an indication of pre-eclampsia? Although seems early to me for that. Am no MW though!

Starry sending huge hugs your way. Was terrifying enough having a tiny bit let alone what youre having to put up with! 

Britt I can't believe we're at 16 weeks. Is mental! After all we went through to get here it still boggles the mind every time I feel tiny squirm from Baby!

Accidentally fell into Mamas and Papas this afternoon. came out with a baby sleeping bag, despite knowing full well that I have about 4 in the loft for Harry. But it matched the moses basket :rofl:


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Anna I think protein in the wee is an indication of pre-eclampsia? Although seems early to me for that. Am no MW though!
> 
> Starry sending huge hugs your way. Was terrifying enough having a tiny bit let alone what youre having to put up with!
> 
> Britt I can't believe we're at 16 weeks. Is mental! After all we went through to get here it still boggles the mind every time I feel tiny squirm from Baby!
> 
> Accidentally fell into Mamas and Papas this afternoon. came out with a baby sleeping bag, despite knowing full well that I have about 4 in the loft for Harry. But it matched the moses basket :rofl:

thats what i thought thought (not the your not a MW thing ) but they havent marked it down in the folder as pre-eclampsia and ive been told someone is gonna proscribe me asprin? but i cant take it and i thought they would know this? aparntly asprin provents pre-eclampsia


----------



## DragonMummy

presumably you won't be prescribed it then? who knows mate....


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> presumably you won't be prescribed it then? who knows mate....

i just dont understand as i have been told i cant have it because of my asthma and it makes me ill and yet they still wanna try to though lol

oh well..

oh and Andy felt the baby kick him lightly in the nose last night and also push him


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so jealous of those who have already felt the baby move. There have been times, especially a few weeks ago, that I would feel flutters and convince myself it was the baby but it was probably just gas. I've seen my baby kick and squirm on the ultrasound and I didn't feel any of it!

This morning I did feel a strange, pulsing flutter in my pelvic area very near where my OB picked up the heart beat the other day. But it almost felt too strong at this point to be the baby. It could have been a muscle spasm as it seems things are growing down there. I just wish it was my baby....


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Sorry about the delay!

And the results are in we are team......

:blue:

:flower:


----------



## Tor81

MrsWez &#8211; glad it went well for you yesterday, make sure you rest up for a couple of days.

BlueViolet &#8211; nearly everyone has me whether it was planned, I do wonder sometimes what they would say if I replied &#8220;no&#8221;! But I&#8217;ve never been asked where baby was conceived, that&#8217;s hilarious!! &#9786;

Aaisrie &#8211; I love it when people say labour isn&#8217;t that bad, it&#8217;s still something I&#8217;m avoiding thinking about just yet though.

Sofie &#8211; how did the scan go? Even though I don&#8217;t want to know what I&#8217;m having, its going to be so exciting to start hearing which team everyone else is on, I wonder if we&#8217;ll have a 50/50 split.

AFM &#8211; I slept SO much yesterday, had about 3 hours in the afternoon, and went to bed again at 9pm, although I didn&#8217;t go to sleep straight away, and then really struggled to get up at 7.30am when my alarm went off. I used to be able to hit snooze and slowly come around for 5 mins but now as soon as I&#8217;ve hit it I&#8217;m back in a deep sleep! I spoke to my Mum this afternoon, and she pointed out to me that the fatigue is probably just as much a pregnancy symptom as much as my tonsillitis, hadn&#8217;t thought of that! 

xx


----------



## Tor81

Sofie, I must have been typing when you posted - congrats!!

Do you have a name picked already? Or are you going to have options and see what he looks like when he's born?!

xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

we already have a name picked out for him

Jacob David Nigel Hartley!

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance: Yay, Sofie!!! I love the name Jacob (don't worry, won't steal it...have too many family members with that name already:winkwink:).

Now I want to be on Team Blue. LOL I keep wavering between wanting a boy or wanting a girl. I can't decide.


----------



## Aaisrie

Congrats Sofie!

Tor it really wasn't! I had nothing, the gas and air didn't agree with me and made me want to lie on my back which made my contractions really sore so all I had was the water as I had a water birth! :]


----------



## SMFirst

That's exciting Sofie - and good name :)

We definitely won't be finding out the gender but I think in a few months I will be dying to know!


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats on team blue, love the name jacob, its my boys middle name if im on team blue again.


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Sofie! Excellent news and a lovely name. I don't know how I'll stay on team yellow, it's going to take serious willpower!


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats Sofie. :happydance::blue::happydance: Love the name Jacob, Jake for a nn is cute too. DH has picked Jonathan if our LO is a boy.


----------



## Blue_bear

Yay Sof im so excited!! Hubby just asked why im grinning like mad, lol. I think its making it more real that people are starting to find out.
I still really want to know....but then part of me would like to keep it a surprise too, very much a change of heart from me as i was adament we should find out. I dont know if it has anything to do with the fact that literally everyone i have told that i am finding out has said 'nooooo, it should be a surprise, its worth the wait' so nowi dont know what to do :wacko: :shrug:

AFM - All i do is eat and sleep.....lol. Have got hubby at home at the mo, hes slipped a disk and trapped his sciatic nerve so is pretty much crippled. Means im running errands etc, but i dont mind. He can only get comfy ish on the sofa to sleep, so i have the bed to myself, but i hate to admit that i hate sleeping without him. :dohh: He has been pretty good though considering how much pain he is in. 

I cant wait to feel the baby from the outside. I *think* i have felt movement inside, but i cant be sure :shrug: 

Oh and has anyone else had an odd pain under their ribs? I have had it on and off all day and i cant figure out what it is?

xx


----------



## Tor81

Such an adorable name! Are you calling him Jacob now instead of "baby" or "LO", that feels so weird, but must be great to give him an identity early on.

I'm def team yellow but its going to be tough!

Could you tell from the scan that he was a boy? I'm just wondering how obvious it is. 

xx


----------



## mightyspu

Annamumof2 said:


> well im here girls after along day.... i have had bloods took... had to have a ecg and i also need an echo and i have a + protine in my wee which i dunno what this means.. anyway i have to see someone in 2 weeks time back in oxford and 9th March (day before my wedding annivircary) i have a scan to check the blood flow

Hi, hope you don't mind me butting in, I am a friend of Dragonmummy, she vaguely remembered me having Protein in my wee when I was pregnant, and asked what it means

It's _possibly_ a sign of Gestational Diabetes. In my case it was 'just one of those things'. I had just had sugary cereal before one of my urine tests. Just eat healthily and take gentle exercise and you should be fine.


----------



## Tor81

Will someone please tell me to put the laptop down & do some work?! I've got 2 reports I need to write by tomorrow (although hopefully I'll get the weekend if I can avoid being asked for them tomorrow!), but after my first full day at work all week I'm really struggling to get off the settee!! HELP. :)


----------



## Doodlepants

mightyspu said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> well im here girls after along day.... i have had bloods took... had to have a ecg and i also need an echo and i have a + protine in my wee which i dunno what this means.. anyway i have to see someone in 2 weeks time back in oxford and 9th March (day before my wedding annivircary) i have a scan to check the blood flow
> 
> Hi, hope you don't mind me butting in, I am a friend of Dragonmummy, she vaguely remembered me having Protein in my wee when I was pregnant, and asked what it means
> 
> It's _possibly_ a sign of Gestational Diabetes. In my case it was 'just one of those things'. I had just had sugary cereal before one of my urine tests. Just eat healthily and take gentle exercise and you should be fine.Click to expand...

Oooh thanks, I've always wondered what the wee test was for! Luckily my proteins been ok so far :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations Sofie! so exciting finding out. 

I'm still going to wait! Go team yellow!.....If I don't cave before feb 10th!! x


----------



## mummySS

Woo congrats Sofie! Love the name jacob/jake! I love that you've turned your siggy all blue!

Tor - GET ON WITH YOUR WORK!! :trouble: tee hee. I need telling too, that's the deal, i'll tell you off if you tell me off :haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Tor81 said:


> Such an adorable name! Are you calling him Jacob now instead of "baby" or "LO", that feels so weird, but must be great to give him an identity early on.
> 
> I'm def team yellow but its going to be tough!
> 
> Could you tell from the scan that he was a boy? I'm just wondering how obvious it is.
> 
> xx

haha Tor you could so tell it was a boy there was no mistaking it!

As soon as I saw his widgy I turned to DH and grinned :happydance:

He was a stubborn little bugger though had his legs crossed at first but the second time they tried to find out they finally found his little widgy!

Will post a full story tomorrow when I am not feeling as knackerd.

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

@SK - H was the same. He had his bum pushed right into my back and his hands and cord between his legs, knees up to his chest. Then just as scanny lady was about to give up he just went TA-DAAAA!!!!!! And stretched out for all to see! Congrats on team blue! :happydance:


----------



## SugarBeth

Hello girls! I've been away for a long time, so I don't expect anyone to remember me, but my name used to be MommyWishes. I'm 16 weeks today!

Also, I had an ultrasound three weeks ago at 13 weeks. Baby decided to stand on it's head the entire time, no matter how much the ultrasound tech tried to make baby move! The picture is a bit fuzzy, but baby's head is the furthest down, and it's body goes at an angle upwards:

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture5254.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

Your baby is an acrobat! What a sweetie. Congrats on the scan.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks Everyone!

Ok so this is what happened at our scan!

So we got there for 5:15 and the appointment was at 5:30 so brilliant timing!
I had started drinking my water on the way down there and could feel my bladder filling up nicely.....

Then the receptionist told us they were bloody behind on scans! So I was bursting to pee and the receptionist then suggested 'Why don't you go and let a little bit out?' I was like what are you crazy what pregnant woman can only let a little bit out....

So I eventually thought sod it I am going for a wee so as soon as I got back I filled up my bladder again and then we were asked to come in...

There he was posing nicely for us...the top half not the bottom :dohh: he decided he really didn't want to show us his bits! so after 20 mins of trying she asked us to go for a walk and have some cold water and see if that would wake the bugger up.....

When we got called back in again and she put the probe on my belly I saw it! His little widgy! She made sure we saw it as many times as possible to make sure it wasn't the cord and low and behold we have a baby boy cooking!

Soooo happy!

So we are expecting Jacob David Nigel Hartley on the 28th June 2011

:cloud9:


----------



## Tor81

Thanks MummySS, I needed that kick!

Sofie, do you have pics to show how you could tell! Thinking about it I'm actually concerned that even though we're team yellow it will be obvious from the scan, or even if we can't tell someone we show the pic to might, and then they'll know before we do..

xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Tor81 said:


> Thanks MummySS, I needed that kick!
> 
> Sofie, do you have pics to show how you could tell! Thinking about it I'm actually concerned that even though we're team yellow it will be obvious from the scan, or even if we can't tell someone we show the pic to might, and then they'll know before we do..
> 
> xx

No we didn't have the pictures of his widgy.

They won't put your baby's bits into the profile of the scan anyway so you should be fine hun just mention to the sonographer that you don't want to know and you don't want anything 'revealing' on your scan pictures

:flower:


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey Sofie, congrats! Have you started crazy shopping sprees? I'm planning on it once I find out. Today I couldn't help myself and bought two yellow giraffe outfits by Carter's (they had them at Kohls on sale). One says "Mommy loves me" and I couldn't help but get the "Daddy loves me" so my hubby wouldn't feel left out...hehe. I also bought some nice flannel material to make burp cloths out of. I figured we were going to go through a lot, so it will be nice to have a good supply in between laundry loads.


----------



## mummySS

* Random post alert *

I just measured one of the hairs on my belly and it's the length of my fingernail, wtf???!!!

And DH keeps laughing at how hairy it is... to be fair it is kinda funny! Guess i won't be one of these people that lets their belly hang out of their clothes :haha:


----------



## fifi-folle

mummySS said:


> * Random post alert *
> 
> I just measured one of the hairs on my belly and it's the length of my fingernail, wtf???!!!
> 
> And DH keeps laughing at how hairy it is... to be fair it is kinda funny! Guess i won't be one of these people that lets their belly hang out of their clothes :haha:

I can sympathise, except the long hairs aren't on my belly, I found two, thankfully blonde, hairs on my chin which were over a cm long! Then on the back of my thighs there were a couple of darker hairs of a similar length, EUGH!!! I am turning into a yeti!! Must defuzz more often and monitor that chin! I really think there should be a warning leaflet you get given when you get pregnant which lists all the pregnancy symptoms people don't tell you about!!! 

AFM yoga last night was nice, quite easy but then I wasn't pushing myself as I've not done much exercise in a while. The benefit of yoga is that you can decide yourself how hard to work. There were girls there from 13 weeks to 32 weeks pregnant. It was a really nice atmosphere and covered breathing techniques as well as yoga positions which can help hips and back alignment etc. Then there was the relaxation. Afterwards we had cake and talked about different aspects of pregnancy. There are a few other girls in early second tri so hopefully I will have some Mummy buddies locally. 

Rant alert... I want to sleep!!!!!!!! I sleep for 1-2 hours then wake and can't get back to sleep. I've had one decent nights sleep in the past three weeks. Boo hiss. I am glad I turned down work for tomorrow, I really need to sleep and clean the house, I am so exhausted it's turning into a real mess. DH is fighting off the cold/flu that I had so he's not been much help. Can someone tell me when the second tri energy kicks in!?!?

Sofie: Congrats on the scan! Did you get my message re changing my EDD on front page? I think I sent it but then again my brain is a bit fluffy at the moment!


----------



## amand_a

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but unfortunately not everyone gets that energy boost in second tri. I certainly didn't with DD tho I think I'm slowly improving with this LO.
I really hope you find some extra energy really soon! Being drained and not able to sleep is horrid too. hopefully everything will sort itself out soon!!

Is anyone having strong cravings? I made DH go to the supermarket the other day for potato gems so I could have them with gravy. Before that it was for a Kebab and much to my disgust the shop was closed. I'm still craving both of them:blush: Im going to be huge if this keeps up!


----------



## Starry Night

Yesterday I made dh drive to the supermarket at 10pm to buy me pizza pockets and ice cream. lol


----------



## amand_a

How do you fix low blood pressure? I seem to be eating all the time and I'm still dizzy and lethargic. Before i went to the doctor yesterday I had a coffee and some tiny teds and it was still only 97/? (I don't pay much attention to the bottom number) I am worries about eating all the time as i need to keep my weight gain under control to keep my chances of my VBAC up.
Starry I used to love pizza pockets, haven't thought about them in a long time.


----------



## Starry Night

Now that Dh is in charge of the cooking we eat a lot of pizza pockets. lol

Not sure about low blood pressure. I know when my mom's was really low she was actually encouraged to add salt to some food. But she wasn't pregnant at the time either.


----------



## fifi-folle

Hmm I hadn't realised my blood pressure was low. At our booking appt at the hospital mine was 100/70, and I'm never the calmest in hospitals! Might explain why I am so knackered. Must ask at my next appointment!


----------



## Hann12

Hi your blood pressure isn't that low so you should be fine. Mine even when I'm not pregnant is around 75/55 which is low but it doesn't cause me any issues apart from occasional light headedness so I wouldn't worry too much unless the midwife gets concerned and thinks you need to rectify it, but they should help you with that.
In general it's high blood pressure they worry about. 

Had my first lot of morning sickness today in a week, but if a surprise as I thought I was over it!

We are moving this weekend too so it's going to be less than fun but I'm excited about starting our new life somewhere new. The sale on our flat hasn't exchanged yet do it's a bit of a gamble but we've decided to rent it out if we don't sell it. I just want to be in our new area now in our new place! Very exciting!!


----------



## amand_a

Fifi BP is quite commonly a little on the low side during 1st and 2nd tri so not really a worry. I think because its hot here I might be suffering a little more.
Thanks Hann I'm aware that its not that low but I had just eaten and she used the stupid machine rather than doing it by hand anyway I have had low BP a lot before, usually just before my period so i know when its a problem for me and at the moment it is. I couldn't even finish the vacuuming today without sitting down for a cuppa. I know its not a big concern its just affecting me. My mum has suggested electrolyte drinks as she had the same problem so i will give that ago.
Good luck with the move, I hate moving but I do like being somewhere new!


----------



## Annamumof2

ohhhh yay sofie... and a nice name too


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations on team blue sofie!!!

We have to wait until our 20week scan to find out because I can't find anyone who does private scans on mondays or tuesdays! (our weekend) Oh well! :dohh:


----------



## mummySS

Hann which area are you moving from/to?


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, it's Friiiiiiiiiiiiday! :happydance:

Wow congrats on having a baby boy Sofie and Jacob is a lovely name too! :thumbup: We're staying team yellow and am worried we might accidentally see 'something' at our next scan! 

AM feeling ok at the moment although just constantly hungry!!!! I could actually eat a big roast dinner right now or 10 packets of discos crisps! :shrug:


----------



## Doodlepants

Nice to see you back on Sugar (Mommy wishes x).
Good luck with the move Hann, Luckily we did our move last year so it's over with, it's so stressfull!
I'm starting to cave about finding out but I don't think martyn will let me, he wants to wait so I guess we're waiting!
Ahh Holly's back from nursery and I have nothing to do today, the house is all nice and sparkling so I can reeellllaaaxxxx!
xxxx


----------



## freckles09

I've been feeling flutters the last day or so but i'm not sure it's the baby as the flutters are quite high up, like an inch or so above my belly button to the right? Could this be the baby? 

I felt a couple of flutters in week 12 but these were a couple of inches below my belly button to the right?!


----------



## Doodlepants

I think your uterus reached your belly button at 20 weeks? But I'm not a mw so I couldn't say for sure.... anything low down is probably the baby though! :) xx


----------



## freckles09

Thanks Doodle - not sure what this feeling is i have then as it's quite high up! 

Also, my uterus is behind my bladder (so i couldn't have an abdominal scan for my 12wk scan) - does anyone know if this would have risen by now at all? I have MW on Thurs at 16+3 and am wondering if she'll be bale to find hb?


----------



## Hann12

We move from Wapping in the east to Richmond in south west. Are you near there?


----------



## mummySS

Hann12 said:


> We move from Wapping in the east to Richmond in south west. Are you near there?

Ooh Richmond is lovely! you wont be too far from me, I'm in Ealing Broadway right now. But before lil bugger comes along we've got to move, as we need a house (and i can't afford one in ealing :growlmad:). So we're moving to Northwood (near the end of the Met line). At least my mum and dad live there so i'll have babysitters nearby! 

Good luck with the move!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks - its been a very stressful day so far, I never thought moving could be so complicated. We've now been told we might not be able to get the keys for the new place until 11.30 tomorrow because the person we are leasing off is abroad and not near a computer to sign the lease!! We wanted to get 2 car loads done tonight but not looking likely now. I am looking forward to Sunday night when its all done!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Congrats on the boy, Sofie! I love the name Jacob! :thumbup:

So, this morning in bed I flipped over onto my belly & I felt a little wiggle worm wiggling away a couple inches below my belly button! :happydance: It was such a bizarre feeling -- maybe kind of like butterflies or a muscle spasm/twitch. It continued for about a minute & then stopped & I haven't felt it since. I've never felt anything like it and I've been paying a lot of attention to the goings on down there for the last couple of weeks. So, in my mind at least, it was little one. :haha:


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey ladies, happy Friday! 

I was reading my pregnancy countdown book and at 15 weeks it said that you can play flashlight tag with the baby. We tried it last night and it worked. We took a strong flashlight and hubby moved it left to right on my belly and once he got to the middle about 2-3 inches below my belly button, we felt a strong wriggle/vibration. The book said to do it only once, so you don't scare the baby. Our nugget was definitely responding to light and even my hubby felt it, which was amazing. It's the little things in life :)


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, blue violet, that sounds like a neat experience! I'm going to have to try that next week. I'm desperate to feel something that I can say, "hey, that's the baby!" There have been times when I thought I felt it but I have no idea if it was him/her.

LittleSpy, that sounds like that could have been your baby!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey Starry, you'll get there :) Soon we'll all be feeling lots of kicking and squirming. My next big hurdle is having enough patience to wait for the sexing scan. I have another midwife appointment meanwhile and I have a feeling I will be begging her to do the scan then. It's going to be at 17 weeks, which is pretty close in my opinion. 

Meanwhile, I need to focus on getting some stuff done around the house. We have a golden retriever and his fur has been shedding. I would have to dust and vacuum every day to keep the place clean. I also need to go grocery shopping. I was reading an article about how we don't eat enough vegetables and fruit and I would love to make a nice healthy dinner, but none of my recipes sound good. Any one has any ideas for what to make with lean chicken breast that involves some yummy veggies? Normally, I'd make stir fry, but we're tired of it.


----------



## Hann12

Blueviolet I can sympathise on the food, I've been eating so badly - pizza, pasta, chinese, burger and thats just dinners this week. I never normally eat badly so I'm sure my body must be suffering. I've decided that from Monday I'm going to be good with food. 
Not sure about a dinner suggestion with veggies but I like fajitas - the healthy way, lots of salad and veg cut up into strips, marinated chicken in strips and then in a wrap with a little bit of salsa. If you do it without the extra dressings and cheese its actually pretty healthy. Or Chicken with salad - tomato, avocado, cucumber, dill.

I've had such a stressful day at work that I have just stopped (still technically have an hour left but am working at home today) and to cheer myself up I sat and listened to the babys heartbeat. Its still at 160 beats per minute approx. Its the best sound!

Also got my additional scan dates through - have another 4 lined up so they can monitor my cervix. While the NHS can be slow I have to say that they have been very efficient when I've had appointments and they are very cautious. I do feel looked after!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann I'm in Surrey so youre not a million miles from me either! Keeping it local!


Has anyone else been getting relentless headaches??? I've had one for a week now and it's driving me mad! It's not that bad as long as I've taken tablets (which I am doing only when absolutely necessary) or am using 4head every half hour or so, but still... house is descending into a quagmire again.... :shrug:


----------



## LittleSpy

DragonMummy said:


> Hann I'm in Surrey so youre not a million miles from me either! Keeping it local!
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been getting relentless headaches??? I've had one for a week now and it's driving me mad! It's not that bad as long as I've taken tablets (which I am doing only when absolutely necessary) or am using 4head every half hour or so, but still... house is descending into a quagmire again.... :shrug:



Yes to the headaches. I hadn't had a headache at all this entire pregnancy until last week. I woke up with one in the morning and it didn't fully go away for 4 days. I did finally take Tylenol because it started getting much worse. The Tylenol helped a little but the headache stayed around for another day or so. This week I've had the same kind of headache a couple of days but they haven't been so bad that I've taken anything. It's like a sinus headache and a tension headache combined. The pain runs down my neck all the way to my shoulders. :nope: No good.


----------



## DragonMummy

Yep same here, LittleSpy. Mostly in my neck - its one of those ones where it hurts less if you frown so I constantly look like I am either really pissed off or concentrating!


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive had a few headaches, and even 1 persistant one that i went to sleep with and still had in the morning :( Not so much in the last couple of days though thankfully.

Someone give me some motivation and tell me i have to go to work tonight.....i really cannot be bothered :(


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm not the one to ask BB - I'm never in these days!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, fajitas sound yummy! I might try those this weekend. I've been craving Mexican food lately. Last night I made enchiladas with ground turkey instead of beef. They would have been healthy, except for the loads of cheese. 

I also got a recipe for huevos rancherros - start with a jar of salsa and a can of black beans (rinsed) in a nonstick pan until you see bubbling, then use a spatula to make room and drop four eggs in the pan (I scramble them, but the original recipe says to poach them). You can season with salt and pepper and it will be ready in about 5-10min. Put the mixture in small flour tortillas and sprinkle with low fat sour cream and cilantro. I usually swap the sour cream for a little shredded cheese. It's an awesome vegetarian meal and even my husband loves it. Anyway, gotta stop thinking about food!


----------



## Hann12

I had one that lasted 5 days but nothing since but I have been soooo thirsty again lately! Today I feel like I'm drunk a gallon of water and still need more. 

DM - thats exciting that your in Surrey - I probably am not that far, we will probably end up further into surrey when we actually buy as house prices are too much for us to afford somewhere of decent size in Richmond.


----------



## MrsWez

I feel like crap. I can't stop getting getting sick. I don't know if it's from my spinal or what. I'm worried that I'm not getting enough calories for the baby. I heard the baby on the doppler and you could hear him/her swimming and kicking so I know he/she is okay. I feel like death. Thank god I'm on bed rest already. AND to top of my crappy day, my work has decided to have me at the front desk all week, which involves me STANDING for 8 hours straight. Genius. :growlmad:


----------



## Starry Night

Mrs Wez, sorry you're feeling ill. :hugs: I've been catching every bug going around too....mainly whenever I go to the hospital. At work is there anyway you could request a stool or something? I think they should be somewhat understanding as you're pregnant. I'm sure the clients/customers would understand....

I'm not eating very healthy and it's only my low appetite that is keeping my weight down. DH is in charge of meals now and he doesn't really know how to cook. I get him to add frozen veggies to mac n' cheese or to other pasta or rice dishes and canned soups. But we could be doing better.


----------



## Aaisrie

MrsWez the baby will take nutrition from you, not your food. I only know because the Dr's have told me that about the hyperemesis and after puking for 5 weeks they've said baby is fine!


----------



## MrsWez

Starry Night said:


> Mrs Wez, sorry you're feeling ill. :hugs: I've been catching every bug going around too....mainly whenever I go to the hospital. At work is there anyway you could request a stool or something? I think they should be somewhat understanding as you're pregnant. I'm sure the clients/customers would understand....
> 
> I'm not eating very healthy and it's only my low appetite that is keeping my weight down. DH is in charge of meals now and he doesn't really know how to cook. I get him to add frozen veggies to mac n' cheese or to other pasta or rice dishes and canned soups. But we could be doing better.

Thanks :hugs: I am trying toast, water, apples nothing is staying in me. Not since yesterday morning. I feel like I'm letting my baby down. I know it's just the hormones but I can't stop crying. My Dr. stays if it gets worse go the ER for IV fluids. 
My manager is going to work something out for me for my shift. It's ridiculous as I let them know weeks ago that this was going to happen.


----------



## DragonMummy

@Hann - We're edging into Hampshire.... opinion is divided as to what county we're actually in. Geographically we're in Surrey as we're under Guildford council, but our post town is Aldershot. Snobbery dictates that everyone ignores that and puts Surrey on the address :rofl:
We used to be in Godalming which is really expensive so moving out this way saved us a lot of pennies! And actually it's pretty nice so can't complain.


@Wez - the good thing about being in the UK is that health and safety has gone bloody mad so you wouldn't be ALLOWED to stand for 8 hours - probably not even for one! I get meetings every month to check how I am and see how baby is doing. I get regular health and safety risk assessments. I get practically unlimited consequence free time off sick which I get paid for (although once you get X weeks away from your due date they can send you on maternity leave early) and I get supervisors hovering over me just to make sure I'm ok and see if I might require a little break. Big up the public sector for jobs! And as for the sickness, I've had a reprieve for 2 days now so am hoping it's on it's way out. I was told I was glowing last night which I was pleased with at first but now suspecting it might be a euphamism for "fat"....


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh and try fruity ice lollies, Wez - they have worked WONDERS at getting rid of my nausea..... Even if I did look like a complete dick, scraping the ice off my car the other morning at 0730 with an ice lolly sticking out of my mouth....


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Oh and try fruity ice lollies, Wez - they have worked WONDERS at getting rid of my nausea..... Even if I did look like a complete dick, scraping the ice off my car the other morning at 0730 with an ice lolly sticking out of my mouth....

The mental image was the first thing to make me smile in over 48 hours.


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: imagine what it did for passing traffic!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

I second the fruity ice lollie thing!


----------



## DragonMummy

bloody marvellous aren't they? I always used to think it was just an excuse to eat crap but no.... they work! And you can get the ones made of pure fruit juice (or presumably make them yourself) so theyre guilt free! Although I don't like the ones I got. Fruit pastilles all the way.


Funny thing is, with this pregnancy I am eating ice lollies in winter, with Harry I had bad SPD and was trying to buy a hot water bottle in July :rofl:


----------



## SMFirst

Now I want some and I don't even have MS.. :)


----------



## mummySS

Wez honey, I really feel for you. I was the same a few weeks ago. Maybe you have the flu and not some form of pregnancy sickness? My mum, dad and sister all have this horrific vomiting bug at the moment. 

Anyway, i agree with the ice lollies thing. The things i lived off for a few weeks were: Coke (stir out the bubbles with a spoon), popcorn (though i hear this makes some ladies feel worse) and potato with lemon. 

In the meantime, i hope you start to feel more human soon... Big :hug:


----------



## Tor81

Hi SugarBeth, congrats on your scan, so cute that baby is doing a headstand!

Sofie, thanks for putting my mind at rest, I was getting a little concerned for a while. &#9786;

Hann &#8211; good luck with your move this weekend, hope all goes smoothly.

BlueViolet &#8211; I&#8217;d never heard of flashlight tag before, sounds amazing, I didn&#8217;t realize baby could see light. I might try that sometime!

Sorry to hear a lot of you are getting bad headaches, touch wood I&#8217;ve managed to avoid them so far, in fact now that I&#8217;m getting over the tonsillitis I&#8217;m actually beginning to feel reasonably normal again&#8230; actually maybe I shouldn&#8217;t say that too soon!

And I agree with the ice lollies too, they&#8217;re like a secret medicine. &#9786;

xx


----------



## foxforce

amand_a said:


> How do you fix low blood pressure? I seem to be eating all the time and I'm still dizzy and lethargic. Before i went to the doctor yesterday I had a coffee and some tiny teds and it was still only 97/? (I don't pay much attention to the bottom number) I am worries about eating all the time as i need to keep my weight gain under control to keep my chances of my VBAC up.
> Starry I used to love pizza pockets, haven't thought about them in a long time.

Not much you can do to raise low bp but one thing you can do is sit with your legs elevated above your heart, it makes all the blood return to all the vital organs. You need to take it very easy if your getting bouts of dizziness and bend down and get back up again slowly. Nothing you eat will raise your bp unless your eating lots of fatty, unhealthy, high in salt food which I wouldn't recommend :winkwink:

Hope you feel better soon and lil bubs takes it easy on your blood supply!


----------



## SugarBeth

Doodlepants said:


> Nice to see you back on Sugar (Mommy wishes x).
> xxxx




Tor81 said:


> Hi SugarBeth, congrats on your scan, so cute that baby is doing a headstand!
> 
> xx

Thanks! I just hope Baby cooroperates a little better next time for the gender scan!




BlueViolet said:


> Hey ladies, happy Friday!
> 
> I was reading my pregnancy countdown book and at 15 weeks it said that you can play flashlight tag with the baby. We tried it last night and it worked. We took a strong flashlight and hubby moved it left to right on my belly and once he got to the middle about 2-3 inches below my belly button, we felt a strong wriggle/vibration. The book said to do it only once, so you don't scare the baby. Our nugget was definitely responding to light and even my hubby felt it, which was amazing. It's the little things in life :)

I'm jealous! I tried doing that about three times from last week to this week, and all I felt were cramps! Maybe the baby was pushing on something, but I couldn't feel the actual baby at all. I can't wait to start feeling those movements!


----------



## foxforce

Many congrats on team :blue: Sofie and lovely name :yipee: 

SugarBeth your scan picture is ace so funny that baby is on it's head :lol: not seen one like that before. Ahhh are you mommywishes? :shrug:

Hope everyone is well? I have been feeling so much better this week

DM - this is the first time this week my headches have relented but I'm not holding my breath as I'm sure they'll be back. I can only shift them by sleeping. Sometimes I wonder if I'm not drinking enough fluid, do you drink much?

Any doing anything nice this weekend? I have nothing planned :nope: just my parents visiting tomorrow


----------



## Starry Night

I'm guessing ice lollies are also known as popsicles......Popsicles have never been my friend. Ever since I was a toddler they would give me the runs. I think it's all the fake sugars as other similar sugary treats do the same thing. I have had the ones made from pure fruit juice and those were easier on my stomach but weren't as icy as regular popsicles.


----------



## Tor81

Anyone else gettng nose bleeds? It's not dripping out of my nose but there's a small amount of red blood up there, and more when I blow. Probably unrelated to pregnancy but thought it was worth asking!

xx


----------



## SMFirst

Tor81 said:


> Anyone else gettng nose bleeds? It's not dripping out of my nose but there's a small amount of red blood up there, and more when I blow. Probably unrelated to pregnancy but thought it was worth asking!
> 
> xx

I've read nosebleeds are common in pregnancy due to extra blood and overall changes in your body.

I had blood in my nose for a couple of days the other week, which to me was a good thing as I have so few other symptoms :)


----------



## sianyld

Im getting blood in nose too hun, it is pregnancy related i googled it lol, my nose gets really stuffy at nite too :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Hi all, only just noticed this thread :blush: may i join you?

My name is Kelli, i'm 24, this is my second baby i have a 5 year old daughter and i'm due 18th july x

Hope everyone is doing ok, haven't had chance to read through and catch up yet but will do as soon as DD in bed lol xx :flower:


----------



## SMFirst

sianyld said:


> Im getting blood in nose too hun, it is pregnancy related i googled it lol, my nose gets really stuffy at nite too :)

I had the stuffy nose going for several weeks too, it forced me to breath through my mouth which was not comfortable - I looked it up and there's actually a name for it: "Rhinitis of Pregnancy"

PS - Hi Kelly :)


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies, mind if i join you? im 31 and 14 weeks pregnant with my 1st. Me and partner are over the moon, however ive been really suffering fro ms and its still going strong, hopefully will let up soon! Other than that we live in Colchester and are both police officers in the Met. Other than the sickness ive had a healthy pregnancy so far. xx


----------



## kelzyboo

:thumbup: hi smfirst, glad i found this thread, be nice to chat to people due around the same time xx


----------



## SugarBeth

foxforce said:


> SugarBeth your scan picture is ace so funny that baby is on it's head :lol: not seen one like that before. Ahhh are you mommywishes? :shrug:

 Thanks! I never saw an ultrasound scan like that before either. Even the tech was pretty surprised. Already this baby is taking after it's daddy! :haha:

Yes, I was mommywishes. I had to change my name, which is why I was gone for a while. But I'm back!



Tor81 said:


> Anyone else gettng nose bleeds? It's not dripping out of my nose but there's a small amount of red blood up there, and more when I blow. Probably unrelated to pregnancy but thought it was worth asking!
> 
> xx

 I wake up with nose bleeds almost every day. I think it's a combination for me of pregnancy (which is normal) and the cold winter air. I'm getting pretty sick of them!

But it's nothing compared to my horrible migraines that I developed over the last two or three weeks. OUCH! They're driving me insane.


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Kelli and Melissa!

Melissa I work for Surrey Police in the call centre. May have spoken to you or your hubby - who knows ;) One of the other girls in TTC works for social services and she's got me a couple of times when she's called in! I know a couple of Met officers too although no idea where theyre based.


----------



## DragonMummy

Tor I had a few belting nose bleeds in first tri.... I don't normally get any!


----------



## LittleSpy

I've had blood in my nose, too (blech!). I figured it was a combo of pregnancy and the really dry air we tend to have in the winter here. Pregnancy is magical! :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: ain't it just?

What with the nosebleeds, headaches, barfing and heartburn, throw in some weird tummy hair, leaking nipples, greasy hair and skin breakouts and my husband is wondering why I'm not putting out these days.... goddess I am not!


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, hope you feel better soon! When I had a stomach bug I was told to eat a BRAT diet. It sounds funny, but somehow the bland food works. It's bananas, rice, apple sauce, and toast. Sports drinks are good too to keep you hydrated or just tea with honey. 

Tor, I get nosebleeds too. Nothing major, but enough to be annoying. I'm also terribly congested with tons of sinus pressure. I've tried a saline spray, but I haven't used it enough to know if it's working. I'm also thinking of getting a warm mist humidifier. I figured it's worth a shot. The midwife also suggested using Vicks vapor rub on my chest, but I keep forgetting to buy it. 

Also, a big welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## BlueViolet

DragonMummy said:


> :rofl: ain't it just?
> 
> What with the nosebleeds, headaches, barfing and heartburn, throw in some weird tummy hair, leaking nipples, greasy hair and skin breakouts and my husband is wondering why I'm not putting out these days.... goddess I am not!

DM, you're so funny! I don't feel particularly attractive either - the acne, constantly blowing my nose, the tiny bumps on my back and chest, the prickly itchy skin, and my boobs are out of control. I was in a dressing room yesterday looking for a decent bra that would stretch and when I tried it on I had a good look at myself in those huge mirrors with the harsh lighting and I wondered what the hell did I do to myself. I looked huge and fat, instead of pregnant and glowing. Somehow my husband is still attracted to me. He's now a saint in my book...at least for now.


----------



## DragonMummy

Tell me about it. My jugs look like space hoppers. I tentatively ordered myself a new bra on ebay in a 38H..... my G cups are just not enough!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

DragonMummy said:


> :rofl: ain't it just?
> 
> What with the nosebleeds, headaches, barfing and heartburn, throw in some weird tummy hair, leaking nipples, greasy hair and skin breakouts and my husband is wondering why I'm not putting out these days.... goddess I am not!

:rofl:
Seriously, me neither. Poor hubby is losing his mind because my boobs are seriously HUGE at this point and I keep inadvertantly displaying them in night gowns. :blush:

Edit: Wow -- 38H. I was impressed and startled that mine had made it from my usual 36C to a 38DD. :dohh: I should count my blessings.


----------



## BlueViolet

DragonMummy said:


> Tell me about it. My jugs look like space hoppers. I tentatively ordered myself a new bra on ebay in a 38H..... my G cups are just not enough!!!

38H? Very impressive! You can probably do some serious damage with those weapons...hehe :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

Damage yes. Mostly to myself :haha:

I was a 36E-F before so have never been flat chested. I wish I was though - I crave beautiful lingerie. Everything I buy is an over the shoulder boulder holder....


----------



## Tor81

Thanks for the reassurance on the nose bleeds girls, its great to have you all here.

Welcome to the new girls too.

DH & I have just watched the Hustle & bless him he was so excited that it was set in Birmingham, he kept saying "they're in my hood"!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I watched that too - love hustle!


----------



## absandjbs

DragonMummy said:


> Tell me about it. My jugs look like space hoppers. I tentatively ordered myself a new bra on ebay in a 38H..... my G cups are just not enough!!!

I think I will be joining you soon. Still wearing 38G O:).


----------



## SugarBeth

Is anyone buying baby furniture yet? 

DH and I are going to take advantage of the January sales and go shopping tomorrow for a crib, diaper changer and glider. I'm so excited! I've had that nesting urge since mid-first trimester. I've shampooed the nursery carpet a few times a week and made everything look as nice in there as possible...time for me to start getting furniture! (Though I know for some it's way too early)


----------



## gw76

This is such a busy thread it is great - I have just spent ages reading the last few day's posts...
I have been so busy with work (exam time for high schools over here), sickness, and a very poorly wee boy I haven't had a lot of time to do much of anything.
Things are good - think I have felt a few flutters here and there...pulled out the maternity clothes (took ages to find the boxes in the storage room - not fun) the other day and had to put trousers on yesterday, felt great!
Looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend 
Hope you are all well...


----------



## Starry Night

I've graduated from an A cup to a C cup. For awhile it looked like I might even need to up to a D but for now the growth has halted.

I'm not buying any major purchases until well into my pregnancy. It seems every time I get excited about this pregnancy or imagine life with a baby in my arms my bleeding gets worse and I end up in the hospital. :nope: It is so cruel and psychologically damaging to be pregnant and not be thinking about having a baby. I'm just living moment to moment. And my bleeding is picking up again. It's always at its worst at night. I'm just so sick of it all! And now I can't shake the image of having a premature baby that will spend weeks on a respirator. I just want to know when I can celebrate my baby. :cry:

Sorry for the negativity. My only experience with pregnancies thus far has been bad. I have a hard time imagining anything positive coming out of this.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey Starry, sounds like you could use a hug. You got an e-hug from me as that's all I can do. I can only imagine what you're going through. I hope you have a good support system at home. You'll have a baby one day and you'll look back on these days and know it was worth hanging in there.


----------



## absandjbs

Starry Night said:


> I've graduated from an A cup to a C cup. For awhile it looked like I might even need to up to a D but for now the growth has halted.
> 
> I'm not buying any major purchases until well into my pregnancy. It seems every time I get excited about this pregnancy or imagine life with a baby in my arms my bleeding gets worse and I end up in the hospital. :nope: It is so cruel and psychologically damaging to be pregnant and not be thinking about having a baby. I'm just living moment to moment. And my bleeding is picking up again. It's always at its worst at night. I'm just so sick of it all! And now I can't shake the image of having a premature baby that will spend weeks on a respirator. I just want to know when I can celebrate my baby. :cry:
> 
> Sorry for the negativity. My only experience with pregnancies thus far has been bad. I have a hard time imagining anything positive coming out of this.

I'm sorry you are having such a difficult time. The baby is okay though right? Stay positive hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## curlew

Hi all

I was absolutely dropping last night so went to be at 7:30 same as DS! I don't recall being this tired with him but then again that was 6 years ago so maybe I just dont recall. Hope it stops soon as I have no energy for anything and the house needs a serious clean. Mind you I was awake at 4:45am this morning so have just sat and watched hustle from last night - fabulous so funny.

Totally agree about the headaches. I thought at first I was dehydrated but I am drinking 2-3 litres of water a day and weeing for scotland so there is no way its that. I think its just the hormonal changes and our bodies coping with all they are being expected to do. 

We are going to start getting the double room at the back decorated for DS to move into so the baby can have the single room at the front but DS is quite resistent as he likes his wee bedroom. The thing is he doesn't know about the baby yet and I don't want him to feel pushed out by the baby but it is a much bigger room for him and all his toys etc. We have said he can pick the colours and get new curtains/bedding in what he chooses but he says he likes what he has. In addition OH has said that he will lay DS's train set out on a big board and make it a proper set they can work on building it up together then have it suspended from the ceiling so he can play with it rather than it being stuck in a cupboard (mind you not sure if this is for DS or OH benefit??). Still no budging - stubborn men. 

So I think we will start gutting it and by that time we will have had the scan on 24th January and will be telling DS about the baby, that may make him change his mind or may make him more stubborn - we shall see. We are putting an extension on next year so whoever is in the single room will get a bigger room then and then the small room will become a study.

Anyway I will go back to bed and see if I can get another hours kip if not at least ill be able to warm my feet against OH as they are frozen now :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

We're doing the same, Curlew. I thought it would be nice for ds to have a new bedroom so will be doing out the middle room for him, all in dr who as he's been OBSESSED with it since he was nearly 3. He'll get a proper big boy bed and new furniture plus should be plenty of room for his toys. Baby will be having Harry's mamas and papas bedroom set, will just get a new mattress for his cot bed. If it's a boy I can leave the decor as it is, is currently Next little diggers range. Otherwise it's painted pale green so no prob making that girly.


----------



## caz_hills

Hi all, I didn't realise there was a special board for July babies - wonderful! I'm pregnant with my first, 14 weeks and 1 day now as I'm due on 15th July. I feel so excited yet slkightly apprehensive as well but it's so great to have lots of support and I've use baby and bump so much just to answer most of my silly 'first time mum' questions!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooh there's no silly questions! Ok well there's SOME silly questions... Asking what end a nappy goes on for example... Welcome to the group! You should drop a pm to sofiekirsten and she'll add you to our front page x


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks for your kind words, ladies. Overall I feel this pregnancy will end in a healthy baby but I think dark moments are inevitable. DH & I took our first 'bump photo' yesterday. I probably won't post it as I feel a bit too private to do that but it's so nice to finally look pregnant. People who haven't seen me since last week are noticing the difference.


----------



## dan-o

We're getting married!!! :yipee: With a bump!! :haha: 

Provisional date is set for April 9th, should be confirmed this week!


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive been to sainsburys this morning to pick up my next bounty pack and the huggies newbornpack thing i had vouchers for. Ended up getting pee'd off cuz i got a parking ticket (machine was out of order and couldnt find another one) and then got home to realise the woman had given me the wrong pack, instead of the mum to be one i got given the one for after birth 6+ months :growlmad: 
Its actually still got some useful things in so im not too bothered, just a little intrigued as to what the ,mum to be one has in it in case im missing out?

So not really a sucessful morning, so now im going to do nothing all afternoon before i have to work again this evening. :thumbup:

Welcome to all newbies i have missed, come and join the maddness :haha:


----------



## fifi-folle

dan-o said:


> We're getting married!!! :yipee: With a bump!! :haha:
> 
> Provisional date is set for April 9th, should be confirmed this week!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!:wedding:

Starry I am sorry you are having a low day, :hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> Ooh there's no silly questions! Ok well there's SOME silly questions... Asking what end a nappy goes on for example... Welcome to the group! You should drop a pm to sofiekirsten and she'll add you to our front page x

Dan-o congrats on planning to get hitched!

DM there are no silly questions just silly answers! for example how many press ups could jesus do? Not a silly question just a thought now if you were to try and guess and answer it now thats a silly answer.....can you tell im bored?

DH has gone out early doors this morning to go and weigh in some metal we have had in our garage for like forever! and today we can go and pick up our perscriptions for our nicotine replacment therapy - in other words patches 

I WILL BE A NON-SMOKER!

Also an update of what my mw told me when I went in to see her for my 16wk appointment - I have low blood pressure it was 88/58!! She was quite shocked that it was that low but just told me to eat iron rich food and hopefully I won't faint! :dohh:

Hope you all enjoy your weekend!

:flower:


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies! Caz hills we have the same due date! Like you this is my 1st and i dont really have a clue about anything...! Im hoping that when i become a mummy then instinct will kick in and il automatically know what to do! lol! 
I sold my car this morning. We moved to a new house in Sept and its near the train station which is how we get to work so neither of us need to drive we only need one car, the money is going away for my mat leave, give me an extra 3 months off work got to be worth it! 
How long is everyone planning off. We have pretty much worked out that i will be off until April 2012 ,(so 9 months) cant afford longer than that! Then hopefully go back on slightly reduced hours , and with my and my partners shifts we should only need to pay for childcare 1-2 times per week. Been enquiring re nurseries etc in my are, anyone else from colchester here with any recemedations? xx


----------



## caz_hills

Wow, you sound so organised! It's exciting having a summer baby as the weather will be fab and it's a great time to have a few weeks (hopefully!) off before the baby is born.

Hope you're feeling well and that the morning sickness has faded - if you had any at all! I'm so lucky as although I've felt sick, I've not actually been sick so I am really lucky and I realise that every day especially reading on here how ill some people have been. 

It's such a great community on BNB, it's lovely!

:thumbup:


----------



## melissasbump

Ive been so so sick! Was on medication for about 6 weeks and had over a month off work!
Im still sick, and have adversions to any food that is good for me but im no where near as bad. Still pretty tired all the time though.
I agree July is a lovley time to have a baby and afterwards you still have the long (hopefully sunny ) days to make the most of. For some reason the thing im most looking forward to is pushing my baby round in a pram, how weird is that!! Sainsburys got a 1/3 off all baby supplies at the mo, so bought a few wipes and bits this morning, i have to buy as i go, as its more affordable! plus i just like buying stuff! im not supersticious at all.
We have ordered nursery furniture from argos and my mum bought us a travel system a few weeks ago and has given us some money for a moses basket, so doing pretty well so far!! xx
I agree bnb is great, im so addicted!


----------



## caz_hills

So glad you're feeling better. I haven't bought ANYTHING yet - my husband said we might as well wait until the 20 week scan but I am bursting to buy stuff! You do sound organised and I'm going to start thinking about gettting stuff in - you never know how you might feel later on I suppose so it's good to get everything in advance!

I know what you mean about walking around with the new baby - I think it'll be lovely in the warm weather but also great exercise to shake off that baby weight!


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance: Congrats, dan-o! That's so exciting!!! :happydance: I've seen some very beautiful bump-friendly wedding gowns in the bridal magazines. :thumbup:

RE: time off after baby....I'm actually planning on being a stay-at-home mom. In Canada we get about a year's worth of maternity leave but I probably won't qualify as I'm going to be on sick leave the entire pregnancy. DH is not working right now but he does have a very good lead and we hope to be settled in that before the baby is here.

RE: having a baby in July....for some reason I feel weird having a baby in the summer. I'm a winter baby myself and just feel like it's the natural time to have a baby. LOL DH is also a winter baby (we're both born in February) so it could be good to have a family member with a birthday in another part of the year. And being due near the beginning of July I know I won't be HUGE the whole summer. Just part of it. :winkwink:

And I've really got to think positive. Last night I ended up dreaming that I lost the baby. :nope: Which only makes me feel worse. So today will be different. I WILL be positive. I love my bump, I love my baby and I love that both my mom and my MIL are starting work on receiving blankets, quilts and afghans. (my child will be buried under a mountain of blankets....lol)


----------



## foxforce

Hiya beach bumps :wave:

Starry - Big :hugs: sorry your bleeding has picked up again hun, keep strong as like you I'm sure you will have a super healthy baby and you'll be a tough cookie mum :flower:

Dan -o - Many congratulations to you :happydance: fantastic please tell how that came about?? have you been thinking about it or did dh propose this week? (sorry if been nosey) 

Sofie - good luck to you and your dh I'm sure you both have a good reason to give it a good go at breaking your habit :thumbup:

Welcome and hello to the new ladies :D glad your feeling better :flower:

afm - had a bit of an accident and bumped my bump this am which had me bit worried and upset (bit over reaction?) it has ached since but is getting better, not nice :nope: Had a lazy day today really bit of cleaning, awful day out so can't get motivated.

Hope you all have a lovely Saturday and weekend .....


----------



## DragonMummy

Sofie you're like me. You watch FAR too much Dave! Best of luck giving up the fags! I gave up when I was preg with Harry. DH doesn't smoke so was easier for me to go cold turkey. The first week was foul but within 3 weeks the cravings had pretty much gone. Best of luck.
Omg Dan am soooo happy for you! Congratulations! We want lots of pics.
To those of you still puking, mine FINALLY seems to be easing up now. 3 days now without a gag. I'm quite sure it'll happen throughout the preg but it's laying off a bit now so there IS hope! Feel better soon. 
My little boy has named bump. He thought it wasn't fair that he got to be Dragon and baby didn't have a nickname. So Baby is now Tiger. Which I think is pretty cute actually. :)


----------



## melissasbump

id love to be a stay at home mum but mortgage is too big im afraid! lol! i guess i am organised, and its true, you never know i could be put on bed rest or something and dont think i could trust OH to buy everything! (wouldnt want him to! ) bless him. Plus all the time off work has given me far too much time to surf the internet baby shopping sites!
Dragon mummy, i hope that my sickness stops around that time if not sooner, pregnancy is so weird!! Im on a chocolate spree the last few days, cant get enough, has to be pure chocolate though! x


----------



## Britt11

oh DM I love "little tiger" you will have to update your avatar :thumbup:

congrats Dan-o on the wedding.

Hello to all the new girls, wow this thread is massive now

I have to say ladies.....sorry but I think I was one of those women in the 20% category that doesnt get MS in pregnancy. I am now over 16 weeks and really diddnt get the sickness everyone complains about- I do feel lucky. I have felt pretty awesome for the most part in my pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

Congrats Dan-o how exciting!!
My sickness has generally gone...but appears randomly about once a week, i have a feeling this will probably be the way it stays all the way through. 

Still am yet to find my energy burst and blooming bit, but i shall keep hoping!


----------



## mummySS

Hi ladies! wow one day off and lots to catch up on!

Dan-o - woop congratulations on the wedding! it'd be great to see pics in april. 

Starry - so sorry to hear you're having a dark moment hun. Night time is always the worst for feeling low, i hope you have felt a bit better today. :hugs:

Big welcome to all the new ladies, i love how big this thread is getting, always some interesting chat going on. 

DM - so pleased to hear your sickness is going. I must admit this week i've felt a TINY bit better. Not quite as much puking. I'm STILL having lots of food aversion though, I'm still completely off meat, cheese and most 'normal' food. Can't wait to be able to eat again, I am a big foodie normally so it's totally weird not to eat properly! 

xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

My appetite s back too. Bang on 16 weeks so not long to go, Mummy!!

Britt you're right - I need updates for baby Tiger!


----------



## Annamumof2

well today i went in to mothercare not to expect me to come out with the baby plan and put down a deposit on a buggy lol yay.... it feels almost so real


----------



## melissasbump

listening to you ladies whos sickness is wearing off is giving me hope!!! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Melissa have you tried fruit pastille lollies? I swear to god I wouldn't hav made it out of the house without them.... half price at Sainsburys at the mo ;)


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Melissa have you tried fruit pastille lollies? I swear to god I wouldn't hav made it out of the house without them.... half price at Sainsburys at the mo ;)

pear drops do the job for me atm which i am glad Andy got me a bag or 2 before i got pregs lol


----------



## melissasbump

ooh not tried either, will give them a go! try and get OH to go shopping for me!! Thanks ladies xx


----------



## curlew

Hi 

welcome to the newbies. A summer baby is great. DS was born in June and as I had a c-section, when he was little I enjoyed just sitting out in the garden with him sleeping in his pram and me sitting reading a magazine with a coffee. It was lovely for us both to be out in the fresh air not stuck in the house. Mind you that's assuming our summer doesn't come in April/May again this year lol.

Dan-o congratulations on the wedding. Ours is 5th March and has been 18 months in the planning. Hoping to only have a little bump so i can get in my dress!!!

Starry - sorry you are having such a hard time of it. Hopefully the bleeding will stop soon.

Dragon - love little ones name for bump. 

We were in toys r us getting stuff for the kids favours for the wedding and when we were leaving DS saw there was a babies r us section. So we started talking about babies and I asked if he would like a wee brother or sister. He said he'd like a brother but not a sister. We explained you can't pick and choose to which he said that Mummy couldn't have another baby as I wasn't fat enough and didn't look like a piggy bank - charming. He knows he was born by c section and came out of mummy's tummy so thinks I open up like a piggy bank to have a baby - bless - wish it was that easy!!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone :hi:

Right I've been catching up so let's see how my ever fading memory is working..

Congratulations and welcome to all the new ladies :thumbup:

Congratulations to Dan-O on the up and coming wedding! :happydance:

Congratulations DM on the big hooters! :rofl: I'm a 32F so it's nice to know I'm not alone in my struggle for decent bras! 

Good Luck giving up smoking Sofie, I gave up when I found out I was preg with Holly, thankfully I could go cold turkey and was fine, it does make it easier when you've got a baby to do it for!

Anna- what buggy did you get? I do love mothercare :)

Well I ate so much for tea that I feel sick :dohh: and I fell asleep in the comfy chair at my mum and dad's house so I now feel rubbish!
Going out for lunch with the in-laws tomorrow, I hate eating out so I'm not looking forward to it.... Life could be worse though eh? 
Oooh I'm picking up my changing table tomorrow too yay!
Anyway, I've prattled on as usual....
xxxx


----------



## BlueViolet

Dan-o, congrats! Now you've got two huge events to plan for :) It's a lot of fun, so I bet you'll enjoy it. 

Yesterday we got our first baby gift in the mail. My husband's great aunt knit two baby hats - one light blue and one pink. They are so tiny and adorable! Can't wait until I find out which one we will be needing. 

Now I'm on a mission to get a new stove in addition to more baby stuff. I love that when it rains, it pours. We just spent a ton of money on my car including two new tires today. Then yesterday I realized how bad our old stove is that it sets the fire alarm if the fan isn't on. Mind you, I was not burning anything - I was just heating up the pan to make eggs for breakfast. On top of it, our hot water heater might be dying slowly. I hate cold showers! We'll have to see how we can budget for this without going into credit card debt...we'll need all the savings we can get to pay for medical bills in the summer....grrr!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Ooooo I'm in trouble! I thought it would be funny to turn the tv off while Husband was in the middle of an online fifa game (loser!).....He did not laugh. I have been warned..... Luckily I did it after he bought be a new maternity top and tankini.... :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Congrats Dan-o!!

DM I'm up to a 30F [I'm normally an E] and with Saraya I went up to a 30G!

AFM - I threw him out, totally sick of his attitude telling me to stop moaning, you wanted to be pregnant so just get on with it... I threw him out. I'm feeling SO SICK, threw up already. He pushed past me throwing his elbow into my back which pushed me into the rocking chair which unfortunately sits at womb height. Really crampy now, dont know if its the stress or the chair... Time to be a single mum again... it's just really scary thinking about trying to do this alone with the HG... I'm so exhausted and I'm trying to make dinner for Saraya... eugh He's always had an agressive attitude but never been physical until a few months ago he grabbed my arms and tried to restrain me [for no reason other than we were arguing, I wasn't doing anything to make him do that] I think the scary thing is as well I left my abusive exhusband and I'm like WTF? He stood there and told me he didn't put his elbow out?? Emmm yes I elbowed myself into the chair right? I'm just upset, angry... angry he didn't TRY and stay, that he didn't fight for me, for us. The whole fucking lot.


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: you're soooo disgraced, Maria! How come you don't like eating out?

We have a tres posh oriental restaurant down the road - DH just gone tp pick us up a takeaway. Yummah!!!

Mel also for your arsenal, my cousin SWEARS by Werthers originals for MS. i tried them and they did help but I found the ice lollies just completely made me feel normal.


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh Aaisrie I'm so sorry love. I can sort of understand as DH has been a prick loads recently as well, although thankfully he's never been aggresssive and I know he never would be. Do you want to work things out or do you want to cut your losses and do without him? :hugs:

By the way, this has baffled me for weeks. How DO you pronounce your username? :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

As-ree lol I just like unusual names... I made it up lol I just put letters together that I think look nice?

I don't even know, I mean he's been a cock... well for a long time off and on. He walked out when Saraya was 3 months, she ended up in hospital when she was 4mo [for about 3 or 4 weeks] and he visited her twice because "he didn't want to see me" and I was at her bedside 24/7 then he came back when she was 5mo and then left again earlier this year at which point I literally said screw you and dated another guy which freaked him the hell out, he confessed his undying love and said he'd never leave us again. I threw him out tonight but he didn't fight it. He's changed a lot, got a lot better since I met him but sometimes [like now when I really need him to be a man!] it's just not enough :(


----------



## BlueViolet

Aaisrie, it's awful that you have to go through that. You need to do what's best for you and your kids. You are probably going to be forced with some very tough choices. I hope he changes his behavior after he realizes what he has done. Sadly, it's very tough for people to change unless they really work hard at it. I hope it all works out for you. Your safety and Saraya's safety is the most important.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks so much blueviolet, I really appreciate it - good advice!! My head is just melted at the moment, I don't know what to think/do!


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh Aaisrie, so sorry to hear that hun :( Look after yourself and I hope everything works out the way you hope xxxx I won't give advice as I'm crap at it and the others have already given some good advice, hugs xxxx

DM- I have this thing with my stomach that I've had since my early teens, they want to do some sort of op after the baby's born to see exactly wrong but whenever I go out to dinner, there's never anything on the menu that won't upset my stomach....I need bland food and am not supposed to eat meat....all the veggie stuff is usually stuffed with goats cheese (that never seems to be really cooked...) so it's a nightmare and I don't like anyone to notice as it makes me feel a bit stupid! So I end up just having whatever and paying for it later... Thankfully I haven't been too bad since getting preggers! I'm dreading it though cos after I had Holly it was awful for months :(
But, it's only one day and hopefully they'll have nice pudding!! x


----------



## mummySS

Oh god Aaisrie, that sounds like a horrible evening you've had. Hope he comes to his senses soon, whether it was an accident or not it doesn't matter, his priority right now should be to take care of you, bump and Saraya. How's the hyperemesis? I know stress can bring the sickness on so hopefully once things have calmed down a little you'll feel a bit better. In the meantime i offer you big hugs :hugs:

And DM - thanks for asking about how to pronounce the name - i've been wondering too, just presumed it was some beautiful Irish name i'd not heard!


----------



## DragonMummy

@aaisrie - thanks for the phonetics there!!! He sounds like a dick. There's better men out there and your babies come first. i'd say it's better for them to have a consistant nothing as opposed to an uncertain something, IMHO. But that's just me. xxx


@doodle - have you been tested for intolerances or is it just everything? sounds like shit!


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls!!

HG is shit, had a really bad few days... stupidly weighed myself this morning and discovered that even with the tablets and hardly throwing up I've still lost weight!


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! 

Well we have now moved but it's been a long day and my husband is still out sorting stuff out. The flat I'd in disarray but I've done loads! I am a bit worried I've over done it and lifted too much and hurt the baby, does that sound silly? 

Aaisrie - I hope you are okay, make sure to look after your babies, and if he is a good guy he'll be back to you with a big apology and should try yo show you he I'd going to work hard to make it work. Sorry yoh have to face this!

Congrats in the wedding and hello to all the new people! 

Doodle - sounds like you have had a tough time, hope eating out isn't too bad. 

Will be back on tomorrow once I've back to the old flat to clean it and done more organising. At least we now have space and a baby room, just need to buy the cot now! 
Any cot recommendations? 

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## Hann12

By the way sorry my post has a few random words - typing out on iPhone as we don't have Internet yet!


----------



## DragonMummy

hann we bought Harry a mamas and papas cotbed with matching wardrobe and changing chest. was super cheap as it was on kiddicare. anyway Harry's been in it for 4.5 years and it still looks brand new. We'll get a new mattress and use it for this baby but frankly it would do my lanky boy for another couple of years i reckon. Great value.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks DM will check it out! Sounds like just what we need!


----------



## MrsWez

I am in the hospital due to double infections. I don't know when I'll be released but thank everyone for the advice. Grape Popsicles are awesome. I'm getting fluids and antibiotics via IV. Baby is great.


----------



## Starry Night

Aaisrie, I have no words. I'm so sorry you have to go through this. Thinking of you. :hugs:

MrsWez, sorry you're not feeling well and have to stay at the hospital. Hope you get well soon and I'm glad that the baby is doing fine. :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all! am at work today from 0800-1700 so will probably be lurking around here all day as it's prob gonna be a tad quiet....


@Wez - grape popsicles? See grape isn't a fruit flavour that ever caught on over here but they sound delish! The only grape flavoured thing we have here is wine :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

MrsWez hope you get out soon, it's no fun being stuck in hospital!

Thanks Starry hope you're having a good no bleeding type day!

DM don't work too hard!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi Aaisrie, hope you dont think im butting in, being new to this thread and all.. just wanted to say. you deserve better than how your partner is treating you, pregnant or not, thats all i wanted to say, as above, the others have given you lots of great advice already. Sorry to hear your suffereing with HG, I understand, ive had it really bad too and "touch wood" it does appear to be getting slightly better now" ive just started to take vitimin B6 may be a coincidence or may be thats its helping, either way fingers crossed! It is the most ill ive ever been in my life and i wouldnt wish it on anyone. 
I hope all you other ladies are having nice weekends? Im not up to much today (no change there then!) except going to watch my OH have a ski lesson this afternoon, (it was an xmas presnent from my parents!) Luckily theres a mothercare nearby so maybe i can drag him in there 1st!! 
MAN IM SO EXCITED ABOUT HAVING A BABY! I WANT IT NOW! LOL XX


----------



## DragonMummy

Aaisrie said:


> DM don't work too hard!


Chance would be a fine thing, it's bloody dead today!!! Even in 9's all i've had is crap and people who don't understand what constitutes an emergency :rofl:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

whaaa I look huge today!

Think Jake must of popped my belly out! Will take some pictures later :wacko:

MrWez get better soon xxx

:flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

Poor you Mrs Wez, hope your on the mend soon.

DM - Im working today too, i hope its not busy for me :( i might get sent home early then!

Hope everyone has a nice relaxing Sunday xx


----------



## Starry Night

No plans for me today either. Unless one of my friends decides to remember I exist and comes to visit me. LOL

No spotting since Friday night but that makes me nervous. First Trimester was dominated by the pattern of having a big bleed, it tapers down towards the end of the week and then just as I relax I get an even BIGGER bleed and I end up in the hospital again. At least, now that I am in the second trimester I know I will be put on the priority list.

And tomorrow I'll be an orange! woo hoo!


----------



## mummySS

Yay starry - I'm an orange tomorrow too! :happydance:

Hope the bleeding stays away. xx


----------



## Starry Night

I can't feel lil Cuddle Bug move yet but sometimes I could swear that he is sitting on my bladder. Or at least giving it a hearty kick. I think I've run to the bathroom every 5 minutes over the past 1/2 hour. I'll go and I'll be going a lot but then as soon as I'm done I suddenly have to really go again! My bladder almost feels pinched in these instances but it's only at these times and only lasts a few seconds. I have no other signs of infections. This has happened several times the past few days.


----------



## Maid Marian

Argh!! Just found out our hospital doesn't tell you the gender. Ridiculous! Booking a private scan now, cos there's no way I can wait! The positive side is that now we can have it asap, instead if waiting till February :thumbup: Finding out on Saturday now!!! Eeee - I'll know I'm having a little daughter or a son :cloud9:


----------



## Starry Night

How exciting!

I do find it strange that some hospitals refuse to tell. I know some of the arguments behind not telling but they don't seem strong enough to point-blank refuse. Ah well.

Can't wait to see if we have another Team Blue or our first Team Pink!


----------



## Maid Marian

Starry Night said:


> How exciting!
> 
> I do find it strange that some hospitals refuse to tell. I know some of the arguments behind not telling but they don't seem strong enough to point-blank refuse. Ah well.
> 
> Can't wait to see if we have another Team Blue or our first Team Pink!

It's because a woman once sued them for getting it wrong, but I honestly don't understand why you can't just choose to sign something saying you won't sue. It's the mother's right to know, it's her child after all! Thank god the gender scan here isn't too expensive, the only ones I'd heard of were abut £150, but the one I found near me is only £79 :happydance:

Hehe I have a feeling it's a girl, but whenever I talk about it, I say 'he' .... :wacko:


----------



## melissasbump

My hospital wont tell either, the easiest way around it wolud just be to get you to sign a disclaimer, but no thats too difficult! I am very curious as to what we are having but we are going to wait. x


----------



## BlueViolet

Starry Night said:


> No plans for me today either. Unless one of my friends decides to remember I exist and comes to visit me. LOL
> 
> No spotting since Friday night but that makes me nervous. First Trimester was dominated by the pattern of having a big bleed, it tapers down towards the end of the week and then just as I relax I get an even BIGGER bleed and I end up in the hospital again. At least, now that I am in the second trimester I know I will be put on the priority list.
> 
> And tomorrow I'll be an orange! woo hoo!

Hey Starry, I'm glad there's no more spotting. Hope it stays that way. I know what you mean about the bladder thing. Sometimes I can wait hours to go to the bathroom and sometimes I'll go multiple times within an hour. I hate getting up multiple times in the middle of the night to pee. 

My other least favorite thing is the back pain. I can't find a good way to sit down even with extra pillows. Yesterday I helped my husband put together the crib and I didn't do all that much, but all of a sudden I had an awful back spasm and I had to stop. On the bright side, the crib looks adorable. We don't have a mattress yet, but I put the bedding on there anyhow. I stared at it for a few minutes and it felt so good. Now I need to fight the urge to keep buying more stuff.


----------



## DragonMummy

I think i'd die if I wasn't told! I hate surprises.

My hospital gets round it by saying "I'm 99% sure its a boy" so there's room for error..... even if you have one of those glorious shots of the bum with the giblets on full display :rofl:


----------



## Maid Marian

DragonMummy said:


> I think i'd die if I wasn't told! I hate surprises.

That's how I feel lol - the bottom fell out my world for a second when I found out we aren't told!


----------



## melissasbump

I had a bit of a shopping spree today, the bedding range we wanted from mothercare was on promotion 30% off so i ended up with the moses basket, cot bumper, sheets, blanket, sleep bag, and lampshade, also got a tommie tippee starter kit with electric steriliser, lots of bottles and various other bits in it half price! I love buying baby bits! x


----------



## DragonMummy

@mel - me too! I have soooo much shit now! I sorted through it all yesterday (cluck cluck). Got to be done though :D


@rose - :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

Isnt it great? im so excited!! x


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone! Having a nice weekend?
We have put together the nursery bit's today, I nearly cried at how small the newborn nappies are, I'd forgotten!
I read in my notes last night that I have an anterior placenta, so I googled it and it said I may not feel the baby move as well, it is a bit off and on and I've hardly felt anything the last few days so at least that explains it? Interesting... 
Ahh I'm sooo tired....and I suddenly just got it into my head that it was Saturday, I was like 'what shall we do tomorrow?' Gutted!
xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

When is the earliest you can actually feel the baby move? all i feel is bubbles and gas at the mo! lol x


----------



## Doodlepants

Well, my mw said for a 1st baby is 18 weeks and 2nd, 3rd etc its from 16 weeks but everyone's different so it's just a guide, lots of people don't feel anything 'till 20+ weeks, some feel much earlier. Where your placenta is has a lot to do with it too I think xx


----------



## melissasbump

Oh i have a few weeks then before i start panicing about that then! ive got the hang of the doppler though, listening to hb is very reassuring. i just wish it was july now! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I felt H moving from about 18-19 weeks, but this one I've been feeling definately from 13 weeks but possibly earlier....


----------



## SugarBeth

Dh and I spent a good 3 hours yesterday in Babies R Us. We got to order our nursery set! I'm glad we did it now, because the whole set won't come in until mid February sometime, so I'll probably be 21-23 weeks at that time. I want to get it up before I get too big and can't help!

Here's a picture of it. We got the crib, dresser and changing table:

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/pTRU1-5858421_alternate1_dt.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! Well after another LONG day of unpacking and cleaning our new place is looking really good! The babys room is very bare at the moment so I need to go cot shopping to make it look like a proper nursery but I also haven't got anything else. How do you all know what to buy? Is there a list somewhere of what I should be getting? I know I should be taking advantage of the sales but I've no idea what I need beyond the obvious cot, matresss, travel system, Moses basket. Help!! Has anyone got a list??
We have a mothercareworlc just by us now so I plan to visit there once I know what we need.
Any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Doodlepants

LOVELY nursery set sugar!!! Our's is all pine, we had it from when we had Holly, I do love the dark wood.

Hann, there are list's I'll have a look online and see if I can get a link for you. Some of them do get carried away though so you have to take them with a pinch of salt! I'll have a look now... x


----------



## Doodlepants

There's one on the Emma's diary site:

https://www.emmasdiary.co.uk/pregnancy/other_useful_pregnancy_info/article/Baby_shopping_checklist

They all say pretty much the same thing. I personally think 6 sleepsuits and onsies isn't enough, they do grow out of them quickly but it's not like they cost the earth and I'd rather not spend all day doing the washing! I can't remember how many I had with Holly- too many I think, I don't think she wore the same thing twice until she was about 6 months! :dohh:
They don't need huge amount's of stuff it's just what you want to get really, with Holly I didn't have a changing table but my back's quite bad now so that was 1st on my list this time!
Hopefully that list's ok, if not, just google 'list of baby essentials'.
xx

EDIT- I would also add room thermometer to that list as it comes in handy when knowing what to dress your baby in for bed and how many layers to use x


----------



## DragonMummy

yes when they tell you that you need a nappy disposal unit they are lying. i would never get one again! utter cobblers. same goes for bottle warmers although I know there are some that disagree with me on that one.


----------



## DragonMummy

I think H prob had about 12 sleepsuits. We didn't really have outfits though, he just lived in sleepsuits.


----------



## Doodlepants

DM- I agree on the nappy thingys, they look gross! Also I think those bottle warmers are awful! When I used to do massage we used them to heat the oil up- they took ages to heat up and would always be too blooming hot! x


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and we're due in summer - scratch the snowsuit too!!!


kitchen roll and cotton wool pads? kitchen roll??? i didn't use cotton wool. i used wipes. sooo much easier.


brush and comb totally unnecessary unless you have a very hairy baby with thick curly hair. H is 4.5 and I have never had to brush his hair, ever!

our baby bath got ditched after about a fortnight. too much of a fag to empty it out and carry it about. i'm getting a bath support this time. i got one of those gardener's kneeling pads to keep by the bath to stop my knees dying a death. only a couple of quid ;)

muslin squares are sent from the gods. i had a dozen with H and I plan on getting even more for this one. You can use them for anything. Favourite use, when baby is teething, dip the corners of a muzzy into cold water then stick it in the freezer. is lovely and soft for baby to chew and is icy cold on their gums.

you don't need to take a big dressing gown to hospital. i'm just going to take a summer cardi. Is about 90 degrees in maternity wards :rofl:

Actually that list is pretty good. Some of them are about 6 times that and just ludicrous!


----------



## DragonMummy

Doodlepants said:


> DM- I agree on the nappy thingys, they look gross! Also I think those bottle warmers are awful! When I used to do massage we used them to heat the oil up- they took ages to heat up and would always be too blooming hot! x

theyre disgusting. all they do is twist the nappy into a nappy sack and store it in the bin,. i would rather put them in sacks myself and lob them by the front door and stick them in the bin whenever i have a sec. they smell disgusting and are sooo impractical to empty. nothing a packet of nappy sacks (50p for 100!!! ) and a waste paper basket can't acheive!

and bottle warmers are a nightmre when you have a starving wailing child. they take about 20 minutes to warm it when 30 secs in the microwave does it fine! as long as you shake it thoroughly and check the temp it's fine!


----------



## Doodlepants

I kwym about the kitchen roll, that's an odd one, I didn't use cotton wool either, I know people do but I found it sticks to their bum! Thank goodness for wipes!
Kneel pads a good idea, i hate bathtime for that very reason!
Holly had masses of really curly hair so we did use the comb, the brush was useless though!
I forgot to look and see if first aid kit was on there? We have a digi thermometor (spelling! I'm tired, let me off!) that is great!
Good tip about the teething thing, I used to use those toys you stick in the fridge. The only thing I didn't like about my muslins was they didn't feel too soft :( But those burpy cloths you can buy are too small, it made me wonder if the person who invented them had ever seen a baby before?!
x


----------



## DragonMummy

or indeed been puked on.....



get cheap muzzies. theyre thinner so not so stiff. i washed the crap out of mine so soft as anything now


----------



## melissasbump

I got in my opinion a bargin in mothercare today, a complete tommy tippee starter kit, with electric steriliser, 6 bottles, loads of teats, travel bottle holders, bottle cleaners and loads more reduced form £103 to £60. Very happy as wanted tommy tippee xx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh that is a bar-jin. i think i remember someone else on here getting that. i bought all mine separately in the sale, also tres bargainous!


keep looking at baby clothes... can't buy any more unisex stuff. only 29 days til I know what colour to buy, assuming Tiger isn't shy ;)


----------



## Blue_bear

wow 29 days DM - I hadnt noticed that! I think i best check they will tell me tho, Rose has got me wondering now. I dont think il survive not knowing!!


----------



## Tor81

Congrats on the wedding planning dan-o, you&#8217;ve got 2 things to be excited about so close together!

Good luck with kicking the habit Sofie, a bit of willpower & you&#8217;ll be fine.

Doodle &#8211; I love that you tried to turn the TV off while your OH was on Fifa, brilliant!

Aaisrie, so sorry to hear you&#8217;re having relationship issues, what a horrible thing to have to go through at any time, especially while you&#8217;re pregnant. Sending you lots of hugs.

Hann &#8211; glad the move went well, now you can settle into the new place & start to &#8220;nest&#8221;, I can&#8217;t wait until I can do that.

MrsWez &#8211; hope you get better soon, glad baby is doing well. Hugs.

DM &#8211; you&#8217;ve got me thinking about wine ice lollies, how yummy would that be?! I had a sip of DH&#8217;s beer tonight (ok, actually 2 sips!), and it was SO nice. I didn&#8217;t realise I was this much of an alchy!!

Hope everyone has had a good weekend, I can't believe its over already, really not ready for another whole week at work, especially when I know it'll be a busy one.

xx


----------



## Tor81

ooohh, forgot to say, we went to visit a friend of mine yesterday so tell her our good news and she's offered to give us a load of baby stuff because her little boy is 16 months now. This is going to please my MIL who won't stop telling me that I shouldn't dress the baby in new clothes because it's bad for them!! She means well but all her old fashioned advice is going to wear me down after a while.

I've just got my 2 best uni friends to tell now and I'm seeing them mid feb, can't wait to be completely public about this pregnancy, the more I talk about it the more real it becomes!! But there's a few key people I wanted to tell face to face before we start telling everyone and allow facebook posts etc.

Anyone else got a thing for ice cold drinks at the moment? I'm addicted to ribena, but not unless it's got a mountain of ice, our poor freezer can barely keep up with my demand so may to buy some more ice trays!!

xx


----------



## Starry Night

I imagine that nappy disposals are the same as diaper genies? I've never used one but I've heard nothing but horror stories from people who had to babysit kids from families who had them. I have yet to get a parent's review. I think I might buy a small garbage pail that comes with a lid to just toss the diapers into. We'll be moving to a tiny country town where I'm told there is bears so we can't leave garbage outside but I don't want to stink up the house either.

Does anyone else get pains on their cervix? Please tell me I'm not alone. Sometimes it feels so stretched and stiff and other times it feels like it is bearing the weight of the world. It makes me so paranoid especially given my problems with bleeding. I know some of the pressure comes when I have to go pee. I just went so I feel a little freaked but Cuddle Bug could be sitting on my bladder or I need a bm. Haven't gone yet today....


----------



## Starry Night

RE: ice drinks: yes! I want them alot these days. But usually when I get an iced tea (aka sweet tea) or pop (aka, soda/soft drink) I end up feeling a little ill. Today I made DH buy me a Slurpee. I got the Coke flavour so it was like having a pop but in mushy ice form. It was better than it should be. Normally I don't care that much for them. DH is nuts for them! Good thing we're moving close to Winnipeg which is also known as the Slurpee capital. ha ha


----------



## Hann12

Thankyou all so much for the lists and great advice, that's so helpful! I'm still on mobile Internet rather than computer so I'll have to wait until I can research at work. Work has it's uses ha ha!! 
I need a trip to mothercare I think!!

Starry - maybe speak to your doctor if your worried but my friend (who has had a few babies) always tells me that pregnancy causes lots of strange pains and feelings so hopefully all normal! Feel better though. 

Headache has returned but maybe because my body knows I have a horrendous week, well 3 days at work this week, so busy! Going to Austria on Thursday though to watch my husband and friends ski while I sit and do nothing!! 

Good night everyone and thanks again


----------



## Babyfever02

Hi July ladies!! Can I join you all? I'm due July 18th :)


----------



## mummySS

Hiya, welcome Babyfever and congrats! If you send a message to SofieK, she will update you on the front page. 

:flower:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Hey! I'm Chrissy, due July 4th! :cloud9: What's a girl gotta do to join this lovey group here? :hugs:


----------



## BlueViolet

Welcome Babyfever and Chrissy!

Ice drinks are awesome! Lately I've been obsessed with anything but water. Before I got pregnant I only drank water and occasional wine. Now I'm drinking a lot of pink lemonade and V8 Splash. We have a bottle of nice Riesling wine in the fridge and it drives me nuts that I can't have any. I keep pushing it on guests so I don't have to see it anymore...hehe


----------



## mummySS

Welcome Chrissy! Nice bump!

I know what you mean Starry. Water is so boring to me these days! Think something slightly flavoured helps with the nausea as well. 

I haven't felt like alcohol at all lately, which is just as bloody well as my usual routine was always a glass of vino with my dinner. Plus a few strong coffees a day. How things change... :haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Thank yall! :)

V8 smoothies and orange juice... Just..heaven! :cloud9:


----------



## SugarBeth

I've been craving V8 so much! But I can't handle anything with tomatoes during pregnancy anymore - one smell of sauce makes me vomit! 

Orange juice is also something I crave, but it's been too harsh on my belly.


----------



## Chrissy7411

SugarBeth said:


> I've been craving V8 so much! But I can't handle anything with tomatoes during pregnancy anymore - one smell of sauce makes me vomit!
> 
> Orange juice is also something I crave, but it's been too harsh on my belly.

Awh I'm sorry! I used to barely be able to drink anything or eat anything without feeling like I was going to be sick or actually getting sick, and nothing seemed to satisfy my taste. But a little over a week ago, I FINALLY got my appetite back!:thumbup: And Orange Juice is probably what I consume most now that it doesn't hurt my tummy!:blush:

I hope you can enjoy OJ soon!! :hugs: Lol.


----------



## SugarBeth

Chrissy7411 said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I've been craving V8 so much! But I can't handle anything with tomatoes during pregnancy anymore - one smell of sauce makes me vomit!
> 
> Orange juice is also something I crave, but it's been too harsh on my belly.
> 
> Awh I'm sorry! I used to barely be able to drink anything or eat anything without feeling like I was going to be sick or actually getting sick, and nothing seemed to satisfy my taste. But a little over a week ago, I FINALLY got my appetite back!:thumbup: And Orange Juice is probably what I consume most now that it doesn't hurt my tummy!:blush:
> 
> I hope you can enjoy OJ soon!! :hugs: Lol.Click to expand...

 I can't wait until that happens to me! I'm 16 weeks and I still have very little appetite, and mainly eat bland food because I still get morning sickness so much! 

It really stinks because I CRAVE Italian food more than anything, and I can't touch any of it!


----------



## Chrissy7411

SugarBeth said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I've been craving V8 so much! But I can't handle anything with tomatoes during pregnancy anymore - one smell of sauce makes me vomit!
> 
> Orange juice is also something I crave, but it's been too harsh on my belly.
> 
> Awh I'm sorry! I used to barely be able to drink anything or eat anything without feeling like I was going to be sick or actually getting sick, and nothing seemed to satisfy my taste. But a little over a week ago, I FINALLY got my appetite back!:thumbup: And Orange Juice is probably what I consume most now that it doesn't hurt my tummy!:blush:
> 
> I hope you can enjoy OJ soon!! :hugs: Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait until that happens to me! I'm 16 weeks and I still have very little appetite, and mainly eat bland food because I still get morning sickness so much!
> 
> It really stinks because I CRAVE Italian food more than anything, and I can't touch any of it!Click to expand...

Ill be 16 weeks tomorrow! And I didn't really get morning sickness, I would usually just feel really nauseous, but never actually vomit. **Even though I wish I did, just so that the constant nauseous feeling could go away** :dohh:

I still feel that way, but not nearly as much, and I can't munch down on everything I'd like, but It's getting there lol. 

ITALIAN food is my absolute favorite, I can only eat small portions, if that!


----------



## SugarBeth

Chrissy7411 said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I've been craving V8 so much! But I can't handle anything with tomatoes during pregnancy anymore - one smell of sauce makes me vomit!
> 
> Orange juice is also something I crave, but it's been too harsh on my belly.
> 
> Awh I'm sorry! I used to barely be able to drink anything or eat anything without feeling like I was going to be sick or actually getting sick, and nothing seemed to satisfy my taste. But a little over a week ago, I FINALLY got my appetite back!:thumbup: And Orange Juice is probably what I consume most now that it doesn't hurt my tummy!:blush:
> 
> I hope you can enjoy OJ soon!! :hugs: Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait until that happens to me! I'm 16 weeks and I still have very little appetite, and mainly eat bland food because I still get morning sickness so much!
> 
> It really stinks because I CRAVE Italian food more than anything, and I can't touch any of it!Click to expand...
> 
> Ill be 16 weeks tomorrow! And I didn't really get morning sickness, I would usually just feel really nauseous, but never actually vomit. **Even though I wish I did, just so that the constant nauseous feeling could go away** :dohh:
> 
> I still feel that way, but not nearly as much, and I can't munch down on everything I'd like, but It's getting there lol.
> 
> ITALIAN food is my absolute favorite, I can only eat small portions, if that!Click to expand...

You're so lucky! I also thought "I wish I could just vomit to make the feeling go away" for a few weeks. And then I started vomitting every couple of minutes - it made me feel worse, not better! I just wish it would go away. I have a feeling that the bad migraines I've been having are contributing to still throwing up. 

I used to love chinese food, but I'm not even interested in it now that I'm pregnant. I can't eat Mexican because it's too much for my stomach. But Italian...I crave it for every meal!


----------



## Chrissy7411

SugarBeth said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I've been craving V8 so much! But I can't handle anything with tomatoes during pregnancy anymore - one smell of sauce makes me vomit!
> 
> Orange juice is also something I crave, but it's been too harsh on my belly.
> 
> Awh I'm sorry! I used to barely be able to drink anything or eat anything without feeling like I was going to be sick or actually getting sick, and nothing seemed to satisfy my taste. But a little over a week ago, I FINALLY got my appetite back!:thumbup: And Orange Juice is probably what I consume most now that it doesn't hurt my tummy!:blush:
> 
> I hope you can enjoy OJ soon!! :hugs: Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait until that happens to me! I'm 16 weeks and I still have very little appetite, and mainly eat bland food because I still get morning sickness so much!
> 
> It really stinks because I CRAVE Italian food more than anything, and I can't touch any of it!Click to expand...
> 
> Ill be 16 weeks tomorrow! And I didn't really get morning sickness, I would usually just feel really nauseous, but never actually vomit. **Even though I wish I did, just so that the constant nauseous feeling could go away** :dohh:
> 
> I still feel that way, but not nearly as much, and I can't munch down on everything I'd like, but It's getting there lol.
> 
> ITALIAN food is my absolute favorite, I can only eat small portions, if that!Click to expand...
> 
> You're so lucky! I also thought "I wish I could just vomit to make the feeling go away" for a few weeks. And then I started vomitting every couple of minutes - it made me feel worse, not better! I just wish it would go away. I have a feeling that the bad migraines I've been having are contributing to still throwing up.
> 
> I used to love chinese food, but I'm not even interested in it now that I'm pregnant. I can't eat Mexican because it's too much for my stomach. But Italian...I crave it for every meal!Click to expand...

That really does suck! :( 

I always crave chinese food, but the few times I've eating it, it's been deletions, but about 5 minutes later I feel horrible!!

And I can't even tough soft tacos. 

The only food that seems to have no problem is chicken. Any kind. Lol.

I do on the other hand ALWAYS feel tired and I'm always sore. I just want to lay down and get a massage all day:cloud9:


----------



## SugarBeth

I couldn't even look at Chinese food through my entire first trimester. I was finally able to eat it again two weeks ago!

I LOVE soft tacos. But I can't eat the meat inside of them. I don't know why...but I guess the spices hurt my belly. So I've been buying soft taco shells, shredded lettuce, diced tomatoes, cheese and sour cream and eating them all together! Not quite as good, but it's faster than making chicken every day for them, and better than not eating any tacos!

I'm also feeling exhausted all the time still. I tend to sleep 8 -9 hours a night, and then take an hour or two nap during the day. I dream of a professional massage or spa day!


----------



## Chrissy7411

SugarBeth said:


> I couldn't even look at Chinese food through my entire first trimester. I was finally able to eat it again two weeks ago!
> 
> I LOVE soft tacos. But I can't eat the meat inside of them. I don't know why...but I guess the spices hurt my belly. So I've been buying soft taco shells, shredded lettuce, diced tomatoes, cheese and sour cream and eating them all together! Not quite as good, but it's faster than making chicken every day for them, and better than not eating any tacos!
> 
> I'm also feeling exhausted all the time still. I tend to sleep 8 -9 hours a night, and then take an hour or two nap during the day. I dream of a professional massage or spa day!

Same here! Fruit is probably the best thing for me! it's healthy and it always agrees with my tummy!

Yes, same here. **fingers crossed* for a spa day!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Chrissy7411 said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't even look at Chinese food through my entire first trimester. I was finally able to eat it again two weeks ago!
> 
> I LOVE soft tacos. But I can't eat the meat inside of them. I don't know why...but I guess the spices hurt my belly. So I've been buying soft taco shells, shredded lettuce, diced tomatoes, cheese and sour cream and eating them all together! Not quite as good, but it's faster than making chicken every day for them, and better than not eating any tacos!
> 
> I'm also feeling exhausted all the time still. I tend to sleep 8 -9 hours a night, and then take an hour or two nap during the day. I dream of a professional massage or spa day!
> 
> Same here! Fruit is probably the best thing for me! it's healthy and it always agrees with my tummy!
> 
> Yes, same here. **fingers crossed* for a spa day!!!Click to expand...

 Fruit is a hit and miss for me depending on what time of day and which day. Sometimes my tastebuds love it, other times I can't look at it! I'm going to try strawberries and peaches next, since they're some of my favorites. I bought apples last week and ended up not being able to touch them!


----------



## Chrissy7411

SugarBeth said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't even look at Chinese food through my entire first trimester. I was finally able to eat it again two weeks ago!
> 
> I LOVE soft tacos. But I can't eat the meat inside of them. I don't know why...but I guess the spices hurt my belly. So I've been buying soft taco shells, shredded lettuce, diced tomatoes, cheese and sour cream and eating them all together! Not quite as good, but it's faster than making chicken every day for them, and better than not eating any tacos!
> 
> I'm also feeling exhausted all the time still. I tend to sleep 8 -9 hours a night, and then take an hour or two nap during the day. I dream of a professional massage or spa day!
> 
> Same here! Fruit is probably the best thing for me! it's healthy and it always agrees with my tummy!
> 
> Yes, same here. **fingers crossed* for a spa day!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Fruit is a hit and miss for me depending on what time of day and which day. Sometimes my tastebuds love it, other times I can't look at it! I'm going to try strawberries and peaches next, since they're some of my favorites. I bought apples last week and ended up not being able to touch them!Click to expand...

I really like pairs and peaches! they're just amazing! Strawberries have gone well for me too :)


----------



## MrsWez

I got released this afternoon after 2 days in the hospital. I'm still not feeling great but I am feeling much much better. I am on two different antibiotics and bed rest with plenty of liquids till Thursday:sleep:. My husband has been my rock and is taking good care of me. The reward for all of this was a detailed 20 minute scan to make sure the baby was okay and the baby had plenty of fluid. The sonographer is pretty sure it's a :blue: as there is a nub and no girl parts. :cloud9: It's unofficial but she seemed pretty confident, we will confirm at 18 weeks. 

You can see his profile

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/peanutbaby-1.jpg

You can see his hand by his face and his long legs in this one.

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/peanutprofile-1.jpg


----------



## Britt11

ahhh Mrs. Wez, I am so glad you are out of the hospital:hugs:
I imagine they want you to have bed rest at home.
glad bubba is doing really well,great pics what a cutie!
how exciting that you may know the gender already, I think it would be awesome to have a boy, congrats
I find out the gender in 3 weeks, can hardly wait

hello to everyone :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry you are going through a rough time Starry.

Congrats Dan-O.

Sorry for your OH is being a pain, aaisrie, I hope he comes to his senses. :hugs:

Welcome to all the new members.

Sorry if I missed anyone, hope everyone is happy and well.


----------



## Chrissy7411

MrsWez said:


> I got released this afternoon after 2 days in the hospital. I'm still not feeling great but I am feeling much much better. I am on two different antibiotics and bed rest with plenty of liquids till Thursday:sleep:. My husband has been my rock and is taking good care of me. The reward for all of this was a detailed 20 minute scan to make sure the baby was okay and the baby had plenty of fluid. The sonographer is pretty sure it's a :blue: as there is a nub and no girl parts. :cloud9: It's unofficial but she seemed pretty confident and she does this for a living.
> 
> You can see his profile
> 
> https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/peanutbaby-1.jpg
> 
> You can see his hand by his face and his long legs in this one.
> 
> https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/peanutprofile-1.jpg

So cute! Rest well! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Mrs Wez, glad to see you're back and doing better. Congrats on being (most likely) Team Blue! :thumbup:

AFM, am totally freaking out!! Early this morning I had a ton of discharge that was kind of snotty or more like fertile ewcm. I actually haven't had a lot of noticeable discharge in this pregnancy so I freaked and thought it was my mucous plug but then quickly dismissed it because when I had my miscarriage I lost it in one giant gush of fluids. But now I Googled it and most articles say snotty cm IS mucous plug though I found an article that says clear and snotty cm is normal. I'm so confused and utterly panic-stricken! :cry:

I'm calling my OB tomorrow and seriously hope he agrees to see me. I can't wait until the 8th for my next appointment! I need to know the results from my emergency ultrasound, I want to find out about the cervix pains (though those have stopped for now and I have had them intermittently the entire pregnancy) and now this discharge. 

I called my mom this evening and had a good cry. She gave me a bit of a reality check to help me prepare for the possibility of being on bed rest the entire pregnancy and she totally sympathized about how difficult it would be on me as she had gone through it herself. She told me she often got that heavy, painful feeling during that pregnancy and just had to lie down with feet up most of the time.

This sucks. DH is so optimistic but I am having a hard time joining that party.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Britt11

oh hon, sorry you are having such a hard time, it is scary. I find myself worrying about things too- we are already so attached so I think the anxiety is normal. Remember you are in second tri now, the risks are so low for anything negative.
Also I had some shooting pains in my foof a few days ago, thought it was strange too but its gone now.
we are here for you, I hope your doc does schedule an apt to put your mind at ease
hugs,


----------



## amand_a

aww Stary your LO is really putting you through the ringer :hugs:
I panicked a few weeks ago as I lost one large firmish clump of snotty like cm (about the size of a broad bean) I was terrified but when i had my scan everything was good. Pregnancy can be such a stressful time and I'm so sorry you seem to be having extra worries.
Take care :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I've been moaning a lot lately and I'm sorry for that. I don't mean to drag this thread down. I know the baby has come through every obstacle so far and I googled stuff some more and on other forums it seems that ladies there get some ewcm too and that it turned out to be normal.

Really hoping to get to see my OB. Even if it's only for 5 minutes for him to calm me down. I think I'll play up the angle of my many hospital trips to help legitimize my fears. I'm always terrified I won't be taken seriously. Office opens at 10am so I am trying to get myself through the night in one piece. LOL


----------



## Starry Night

amand_a said:


> aww Stary your LO is really putting you through the ringer :hugs:
> I panicked a few weeks ago as I lost one large firmish clump of snotty like cm (about the size of a broad bean) I was terrified but when i had my scan everything was good. Pregnancy can be such a stressful time and I'm so sorry you seem to be having extra worries.
> Take care :hugs:

My cm was mostly wet but had some stretchy qualities to it like fertile cm. It wasn't clumpy at all. Is that what is meant by "snotty"? In my mind, snot is runny...And I haven't had any of the traditional pregnant "creamy" discharge this time around. It's either scant and watery or it's like ewcm.

And it's past midnight here so why isn't my ticker an orange yet? lol I'm 15 weeks now, gosh darn it!


----------



## DragonMummy

I get lots of cm. I think it's perfectly normal for it to change and actually the snotty is good - when mine dried up a bit and went a bit clumpy I ended up with thrush :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Well I'm back in hospital again, the nurse told me to come in last night when my ketones were at +3..

Feel sick as a dog, had 2 IVs already and yet my ketones were still +4 this morning which means they've gone up.

The women in my bay kept me awake screaming for nurse because they needed a "wee wee" a billion times last night so I've been awake since 5:30 because after being woken the sickness wouldnt let me sleep and one of the women smells like they shat themselves - imagine that with hypersensitive smell.... Boke


----------



## melissasbump

Morning everyone, how is everyone? i feel like crap today, slept really badly and kept getting up to wee. Think i mite go back to bed in a bit and watch Jeremy Kyle, lol, pregnancy has turned me into a right slob! xx


----------



## melissasbump

Oh Aaisrie, im so sorry you are in hospital. sending you big hugs xx


----------



## DragonMummy

ooh bloody hell, can't you ask to be moved? sounds like youve landed in the mad ward....


----------



## foxforce

Morning 

Aw big hugs to you both Starry & Aaisrie :hugs: 

Starry I hope you have managed to get through and talk to someone who may have put your mind to rest, try stay positive, dh is probably doing the right thing in remaining positive :flower: Don't worry about moaning, it is what this place is about, if you can't vent here then where can you :D On the pain in your foof I do get them time to time and put it down to my cervix? Will mention to consultant on Thursday

Aaisrie I feel for you being in hospital, I really hope they get your ketones sorted asap so you can get back home soon and your sickness stops :hug:

MrsWez glad your back home and congrats on team blue (nearly definately)

Hope the rest of you all are well today :D xx


----------



## DragonMummy

melissasbump said:


> Morning everyone, how is everyone? i feel like crap today, slept really badly and kept getting up to wee. Think i mite go back to bed in a bit and watch Jeremy Kyle, lol, pregnancy has turned me into a right slob! xx

I can't watch jezza it infuriates me. I like the wright stuff on C5. Mostly because I have a secret crush on Matthew Wright :rofl:

My sleep has gone up the shoot as well. Am either insomniac or narcoleptic these days....


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Right I've been catching up so let's see how my ever fading memory is working..
> 
> Congratulations and welcome to all the new ladies :thumbup:
> 
> Congratulations to Dan-O on the up and coming wedding! :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations DM on the big hooters! :rofl: I'm a 32F so it's nice to know I'm not alone in my struggle for decent bras!
> 
> Good Luck giving up smoking Sofie, I gave up when I found out I was preg with Holly, thankfully I could go cold turkey and was fine, it does make it easier when you've got a baby to do it for!
> 
> Anna- what buggy did you get? I do love mothercare :)
> 
> Well I ate so much for tea that I feel sick :dohh: and I fell asleep in the comfy chair at my mum and dad's house so I now feel rubbish!
> Going out for lunch with the in-laws tomorrow, I hate eating out so I'm not looking forward to it.... Life could be worse though eh?
> Oooh I'm picking up my changing table tomorrow too yay!
> Anyway, I've prattled on as usual....
> xxxx

we have gone for the silver cross 3d


----------



## Doodlepants

Ohh Anna that one looks really good, my friend had it and loved it!

Aasrie- Sorry to hear you're in again! Get well soon, hopefully they'll move you! xx

Thinking of you Starry xx

Welcome new peeps!!!x

Tor- thats good about your friend giving you some stuff, you can never have too much baby stuff lol!

Hope you're all well, I hopefully have a quiet week ahead of me...
xxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Ohh Anna that one looks really good, my friend had it and loved it!
> 
> Aasrie- Sorry to hear you're in again! Get well soon, hopefully they'll move you! xx
> 
> Thinking of you Starry xx
> 
> Welcome new peeps!!!x
> 
> Tor- thats good about your friend giving you some stuff, you can never have too much baby stuff lol!
> 
> Hope you're all well, I hopefully have a quiet week ahead of me...
> xxxx

i fell in love with it after i saw the women change it from parm to pushchair and stuff and Andy was like alittle kid saying he wants it lol


----------



## mummySS

Ooh how much was it Anna if you don't mind me asking? Is it the pram alone or a travel system?

@Starry - honestly feel free to convey your worries here anytime, that's what we're here for! Sorry to hear you're on bedrest but sounds like your DH is being an absolute angel, lucky you. Sounds like your mum went through this and hey - you turned out fine! 

@ Wez - congrats on the possible boy!

@Aaisrie - urgh so sorry to hear you're back in hosp, was convinced you were on the mend. Stress of the last few days probably didn't help. Hugs x

@DM - what IS it about matthew wright!??! He's not hot, yet there's just something about him! I've got the same embarrassing crush on Alan Davies. Why?! :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

Matthew Wright? no no no! Mind you i have a weird infatuction with Peter Kay.Now he def isnt attractive but i dont know what it is!! xx


----------



## Annamumof2

mummySS said:


> Ooh how much was it Anna if you don't mind me asking? Is it the pram alone or a travel system?
> 
> @Starry - honestly feel free to convey your worries here anytime, that's what we're here for! Sorry to hear you're on bedrest but sounds like your DH is being an absolute angel, lucky you. Sounds like your mum went through this and hey - you turned out fine! And congrats on the possible boy!
> 
> @Aaisrie - urgh so sorry to hear you're back in hosp, was convinced you were on the mend. Stress of the last few days probably didn't help. Hugs x
> 
> @DM - what IS it about matthew wright!??! He's not hot, yet there's just something about him! I've got the same embarrassing crush on Alan Davies. Why?! :rofl:

it was £299 for the pram/pushchair, raincover, change bag and car seat was free


----------



## mummySS

Annamumof2 said:


> it was £299 for the pram/pushchair, raincover, change bag and car seat was free

not bad at all! just googled and it looks lovely. 

thanks :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Yay my new maternity jeans have arrived! They look gorge!.... Unfortunately my 'bump' the other day was bloat and atm I have a flat stomach so don't need them yet :( Oh well, it won't be long I'm sure!
Anna- Does your pushchair work like the mamas and papas pramette? Where you convery the pram to a buggy and dont need an extra carry cot? I had a pramette and I liked that bit! x


----------



## mummySS

where are the jeans from doodle? dotty p's as well? did you find some nice short leg length ones?? :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Doodles my bump disappears in the mornings then slowly reappears during the day - maybe you can wear them tonight :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

THIS is my pram/buggy combo. Was £320 but was reduced to £150 in the next sale last year so I couldn't quite resist. I wanted a 3 wheeler this time as I've not had one before and I wanted a buggy/pram converter. Didn't want a travel system!


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> Doodles my bump disappears in the mornings then slowly reappears during the day - maybe you can wear them tonight :rofl:

Haha snap! :haha:

Btw, I STILL haven't put any weight on. I lost a stone (14 pounds) right at the beginning when i was mega sick, and my eating's still not back on track. So i'm still a stone down. On the plus side at least I haven't lost any more. I'm starting to worry as now i'm firmly in the second tri I know i'm meant to be gaining weight. 

Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## DragonMummy

I've literally only just started putting a couple of pounds on, despite obscene bump!


----------



## Doodlepants

Mummy- They're from next, they do petite lengths but I find their regular length ok, especially since these ones are skinny jeans. I love them!
DM- Im going to have to start wearing them to bed! :rofl:
I love that britax system, I like the big hood on it. When I had my pramette I loved the big hood on that, it stops all the nosey parkers gawking in! x


----------



## DragonMummy

my fav skinnies are dotty p's ones. i have some debenhams red herring ones and they have to have 2 generous turnups on them. clearly they think only amazons get pregnant in guildford.... 

I like the big hood too and it looks quite nippy. My first travel system was a mcare one and it was hideous - soooooo heavy!


----------



## mummySS

Thanks! Skinnies are easier to fit lenthwise. 

and thanks DM, good to know i'm not the only one.


----------



## DragonMummy

I like the set you got, Anna. Wheels are a bit small for me though - I like big ass solid wheels :D


----------



## Doodlepants

I love red herring maternity but daren't get any jeans as I know they'll be too long! I have decided I am going to but this coat from there: https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...3010484843_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Women~Maternity

I'm always cold so figured it was light enough for spring x


----------



## mummySS

Love it doodle! Looks great, although I know just from looking at it that the length will be too long for me. Sounds like you're a couple of inches taller


----------



## DragonMummy

Oooh I like that..... might have to buy me one of them :D


----------



## foxforce

DragonMummy said:


> Doodles my bump disappears in the mornings then slowly reappears during the day - maybe you can wear them tonight :rofl:

:rofl: Mine is the same!

Not sure if I'm putting weight on as haven't weighed myself, I'm sure I have though :blush:

Doodle love that coat! :thumbup:


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Yay my new maternity jeans have arrived! They look gorge!.... Unfortunately my 'bump' the other day was bloat and atm I have a flat stomach so don't need them yet :( Oh well, it won't be long I'm sure!
> Anna- Does your pushchair work like the mamas and papas pramette? Where you convery the pram to a buggy and dont need an extra carry cot? I had a pramette and I liked that bit! x

its alittle like that one i believe


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> I like the set you got, Anna. Wheels are a bit small for me though - I like big ass solid wheels :D

lol i used to like the 3 wheelers but i fell over when i was pushing jay in one and scared me sense... but andy and i love this buggy it looks suitable for us


----------



## Doodlepants

Mummy I'm 5'3 so not too small but just the right height for reg length jeans to touch the ground and soak up the rain...annoying! Next petites are good, I got some that were a bit too short for me so they must be good! x


----------



## DragonMummy

You have to try on with Next. I have regulars that fit me fine and petites that are too long. I once bought a pair of jeans that I liked so much I ordered them in 2 other coloures and all three pairs fitted completely differently!


----------



## mummySS

Yes, so true. Also i'm always fluctuating between 10 and 12 and with Next always manage to fall right in between (ie 10 too small, 12 too big). 

I WISH River Island did maternity, their stuff always fits me perfectly! Might start a campaign...


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks for all the support girls, really appreciate it. Sorry I can get through all the posts with only having my iPhone!!!
They're giving me IV zofran and I was able to take a little soup for lunch as a result so hopefully this is my last admission!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I miss blooming marvellous - i lived in their stuff when i was preg with H!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh at least you've managed to keep something down. I know mine wasn't quite reaching the HG stage but I'm feeling much better now so hopefully you'll be out of the woods soon xxxx


----------



## MrsWez

sorry you are going through this again aaisrie. being in the hospital is the pits. zofran didn't work for me so I ended up getting phenergan. I hope you get out soon and don't have to go back for a long time. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Aairsie, I'm sorry you're feeling so ill and that your roommates are not ideal. I hope your nausea clears up soon.


Called my OB's office today and I feel so relieved that they seem to be taking me seriously. He's not in until this afternoon so I don't have an appointment booked yet but the office will give me a call today and the receptionist is looking up my results for me. And a good night's sleep has helped to calm me down. Feeling a teensy bit crampy right now but I've had that the whole pregnancy. I think it comes along with having a sub-choroniac bleed.


----------



## Blue_bear

Glad your feeling a little better Aaisrie.

Well i was sick again this morning :( everytime i think its going it re appears. I think baby doesnt like orange squash though so i shall put the theory to the test!

This afternoon i have given in to my maccy d's cheeseburger craving.....again :blush: It was soooo good :dohh:

I agree with what DM said about sleep, its one extreme or the other, I slept really badly last night so ive just been out and brpught myself one of those v shaped pillows to see if i can get any comfier. 

Ive also been playing with my pram this morning, i love it :) :thumbup: Although its a travel system i dont think i will use the car seat on it much as strapping the car seat in and out the car seems like a faff to me, and the carry cot looks so cosy :blush:

Everyone watching one born tonight??

xx


----------



## MrsWez

Great to hear starry. hope all is well and baby is fine.


----------



## Doodlepants

DM- The same thing happened to me! I order different colors of the same jeans and they all fitted differently!
Mummy- I asked in river island and they said they do but only a few select peices, wen I looked they had about 3 things! :( I live in river island so I was really dissapointed.
Hope you get better soon Wez and Aaasrie.
I have just finished my list of things to pack in my hospital bag and my labour bag. I have also written a list of things for Martyn to take. Yes, I am a sad list person!
xxxx


----------



## mummySS

Blue_bear said:


> Everyone watching one born tonight??

Yup will be! I only just got into it this weekend - caught up on the last series on 4od. It slightly freaks me out but in that car crash kind of way i just love it. I love the midwives, they are like old matrons or schoolteachers. And boy do they love their cups of tea and cake! hilarious.


----------



## melissasbump

I do hope i have a midwife as lovely as on one born! even though the programme freaked me right out last week!
Im currently OD'ing on chocolate nesquick! Lets see how long that stays down!


----------



## DragonMummy

don't let it freak you out - screamy lady was just being bloody dramatic. i wanted to smack her one!


----------



## mummySS

Yes omg - she was a right pain in the backside! 

I can't believe how rude some women are to the staff. I guess it's hard to know what i'll be like in that situation and maybe i'll be the same when i'm in pain and loaded up with drugs, but i just can't imagine not even saying thank you, or being quite so awful. Oh well, i guess all i can say is i HOPE i'm not!


----------



## DragonMummy

To be fair, I called one MW a "c" word (sorry!!) and kicked the consultant square in the face.... (he did deserve it though) and I'm not an agressive person!


----------



## mummySS

Haha - goes to show we can blame it on the pain and drugs!


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> To be fair, I called one MW a "c" word (sorry!!) and kicked the consultant square in the face.... (he did deserve it though) and I'm not an agressive person!

[email protected]! :haha

I like to think i have a fairly high pain threshold but besides that, how is screaming making it any better? And she was hitting her other half! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

screaming lets your husband know how much it hurts :rofl:

the consultant got it because he walked into the room and just shoved his hand straight up. no warning, no hello and i was in the middle of a contraction. this surprised me and my reflex reaction was to kick out. i got him square in the nose and ended up in bloody stirrups... grr....


----------



## melissasbump

It does scare me, not just the pain, but having all my bits on show and random people sticking there hands where they want ( im sure its not quite like that but even so) xx


----------



## Blue_bear

melissasbump said:


> It does scare me, not just the pain, but having all my bits on show and random people sticking there hands where they want ( im sure its not quite like that but even so) xx

This is exact;ly the way i feel too!!


----------



## melissasbump

And throwing up and pooing myself too!


----------



## melissasbump

Blue bear.where u from??


----------



## DragonMummy

I threw up a couple of times but I can honestly say I couldn't have given a flying fig if my fanny had been on display in the front reception and I certainly didn't care if I pooed! the MW's are great and don't actually tell you anyway - they just clear it away and carry on :rofl:

I had half the royal surrey in the room (therefore up my chuff) at one point and it didn't occur to me that they were looking at my bits. all you can think about is getting the baby out.


----------



## Annamumof2

i bit Andy when i was in labour with jay and when i was in labour with skye i almost bit him again and he then collapeds because it was so hot in the labour ward lol


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> I threw up a couple of times but I can honestly say I couldn't have given a flying fig if my fanny had been on display in the front reception and I certainly didn't care if I pooed! the MW's are great and don't actually tell you anyway - they just clear it away and carry on :rofl:
> 
> I had half the royal surrey in the room (therefore up my chuff) at one point and it didn't occur to me that they were looking at my bits. all you can think about is getting the baby out.

you make me laugh, such a way with words!:haha:


----------



## melissasbump

just seen an ad for one born tonight, looks like a couple of pikys are on there. xx


----------



## DragonMummy

There's always pikeys on there :rofl:


Nobody else would let a camera anywhere near their lulu!


----------



## Doodlepants

Haha How annoying were that couple last week?!! What was up with that bloke, he sounded sooo weird! like a 60yr old in a teenager's body!
I also had stirrups and a room full when I had Holly, thankfully I had no 'accidents' and was only sick once (thanks to my high temp). You honestly dont even think that they're all staring 'down there'! 
xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

I also worry that my OH wont ever find me attractive after all that labour stuff, mind you the last thing i am at the moment is attractive and hes been an absolute love the whole time x


----------



## mummySS

I don't really care about people seeing my bits (although i AM going to get a big thorough waxing sesh beforehand just to preserve SOME dignity), or vomiting, or pooing. I am 100% focused on worrying about the pain. 

:rofl: about the pikeys, so true.


----------



## BlueViolet

Wow, this thread moves fast. I just got back from volunteering at the food bank. Bad place for a pregnant woman to be. I couldn't believe that over half the stuff seemed appetizing. I totally wanted to steal some chocolate popcorn...haha

Mrs. Wez, welcome back! Glad you're out of the hospital. Congrats on finding out the gender. So exciting :) 

Starry, good luck with getting your OB appointment. Glad they're taking you seriously, as they should. Hope all is well!

Aaisrie, hope you feel better soon! The hospital sounds awful. They should give you some air freshner to keep the other smells at bay. 

Doodle, I am also a sad list person. In fact I accumulated multiple ones from WebMD and from this forum on what to buy. Now if only money wasn't an issue...must learn to budget. 

DM, I love hearing you cursed out the MW. I'm going to try to keep the profanities down, but it's not a guarantee. I'm not looking forward to exposing myself during the delivery. The day of I probably won't care, but right now I still feel like I have a right to privacy. 

Must get some lunch. I am starving. I love how hunger pains get out of control. I'm babysitting for a friend this afternoon and I'm planning on packing some protein bars so I don't have to raid their fridge every 5 min.


----------



## Blue_bear

Cheeky labrador of mine has stolen my new pillow already :growlmad:

Im suffering with back pain these last couple of days, just achy and quite low. Is anyone else having lower tummy pain or ache? 

I guess things are still stretching, but it just niggles at my mind a little. I think i will mention it to the MW tomorrow....so excited about hearing the HB for the first time!!!!


----------



## MrsWez

I'm eating solid foods!!! YAY!! Pointless post but I've never tasted a better sandwich in my life.


----------



## melissasbump

Lol, congrats re the samdwich, its great isnt it?
I have to go bra shopping again tomorrow, only bought new ones 3 weeks ago and already too tight again, my boobs are really achey at the mo and my nipples are irritated, keep moisturising them but not much help xx


----------



## MrsWez

I've been wearing sports bras. They are supportive and I can sleep in them.


----------



## Doodlepants

I'm also in a sports bra, waaayyy more comfortable! I had my 'normal' bra on yesterday and by night time I was in agony!
I have picked my changing bag at last, only to see on the 2nd tri forum that everyone's getting the same one! typical lol!
 xxxx


----------



## Maid Marian

Has everyone thought about parenting options much yet? We're gonna co-sleep, and I'm going to sling baby for the first few years, and hopefully breastfeeding, with baby-led-weaning at about 6 months.
Anyone else have a plan yet?
:D


----------



## Doodlepants

No plan as such as you really have to just see what your baby's comfortable with. Holly hated her sling, and was weaned at 4 months as she was a hungry monster! We started off with Holly in her moses basket and crib as I was too worried about cot death to try co-sleeping but once she got older she started coming in for a bit which was nice. I think it's really just best to have an idea of what you want to do but wait until the baby's born and just go with it. I drove myself mad worrying about breastfeeding when Holly was born but you just learn to pick your battles! xxxx


----------



## Maid Marian

Yeah, good to have researched everything though, so you know what your preferences are, and the things you wouldn't be prepared to do. The only thing I'm forseeing problems with is breastfeeding cos I've heard so many horrible stories from other women, but that's just a bridge we'll have to cross then.


----------



## melissasbump

I have a moses basket for our room for the first few months before transfer to cot, im gonna try breast feeding/expressing and maybe combine with formula, i want OH to be involved in the feeding as well. Thats the plan anyway, just have to see what works!


----------



## SugarBeth

Rose_W said:


> Has everyone thought about parenting options much yet? We're gonna co-sleep, and I'm going to sling baby for the first few years, and hopefully breastfeeding, with baby-led-weaning at about 6 months.
> Anyone else have a plan yet?
> :D

 We're not going to co-sleep, but I"m thinking of getting one of those co-sleeper bassinettes that connect to the bed so it's easy to get the baby in and out of my bed for late feedings until the baby can sleep in it's crib in the next room. 

I'm planning on breastfeeding for at least the first year. I also already bought slings to carry the baby in. 

I also have my entire birthing plan written out!



melissasbump said:


> I also worry that my OH wont ever find me attractive after all that labour stuff, mind you the last thing i am at the moment is attractive and hes been an absolute love the whole time x

 That's one thing I'm not concerned about. I'm doing all the hard work making this baby and birthing it, I'd kill my husband if he had the audacity to say afterwards that he's no longer attracted to me for bringing his child in the world! He can either be helping me or looking at the baby being delivered, but either way, he's going to find me just as attractive afterwards as he did before pregnancy - or else! :haha:


----------



## Doodlepants

Don't let people scare you with their BF problems, only like 1-2% of people actually can't do it, you'll have a MW and a health visitor by then to help you. Also a lot of places have BF workshops you can go to for help if you need it, the first couple of weeks most people find they still need to settle and after that you should be fine. I was just getting the hang of it when I had to stop, but that was rare and hopefully all will be good this time! xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahhh soooo fuullll!
I had spag bol for tea, followed by angel delight......followed by sausage and beans puff pastry wraps yum! x


----------



## Maid Marian

Doodlepants said:


> Ahhh soooo fuullll!
> I had spag bol for tea, followed by angel delight......followed by sausage and beans puff pastry wraps yum! x

Ooh having spag bol today, and we have angel delight in, so may be tempted (if DH will whisk it for me!!)


----------



## melissasbump

i just managed chicken pie, new potatos and veg, 1st normal well balanced meal for a long while! that deserves some cart dor ice cream me thinks!!

My OH has been fabulous and has done nothing but reassure me etc, i just feel a bit out of control really, this is my 1st pregnancy, im not used to not being in control of my body, ie size, shape etc and i find it all pretty scarey to be honest. Cant fault him though, we got engaged christmas day too so its obviously just me being insecure. xx


----------



## Maid Marian

melissasbump said:


> i just managed chicken pie, new potatos and veg, 1st normal well balanced meal for a long while! that deserves some cart dor ice cream me thinks!!

:rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Agghh you ladies are panicking me, i haven't done ANYTHING yet, no shopping, no thinking, no planning, NADA! 

And I still feel sick so can't eat a proper meal :cry:

:rofl: you have to laugh... I think people progress at their own pace, lol!


----------



## mummySS

OMG Rose - you're an onion!! Wowsers


----------



## Maid Marian

mummySS said:


> OMG Rose - you're an onion!! Wowsers

hehe I know! So exciting!! I've been doing a photo-update thing on facebook every week so people can follow baby's progress :D

This week it said:

'Baby's skeleton is hardening from rubbery cartilage to bone, and she's laying down fat. She continues to somersault her way round the amniotic sac, which is her playground for now. Loud noises outside the uterus may actually cause baby to startle.
This is a good time to connect with your bundle of joy - rubbing your belly in long circular motions can provide a calming and comforting sensation to your little one.
Fact of the week: if youre having a girl, her ovaries have already produced millions of primordial egg cells, which, within a few weeks, will develop into actual eggs!'


----------



## melissasbump

fantastic, the dogs just thrown up.. Poor OH! Hes sick of sick!


----------



## foxforce

lol Melissa have you passed on your sickness to the dog :wacko:

I've just had M&S meatballs mmm and apple pie for as soon as I feel ready....with ice cream (carte dor) or custard......

I'm going to give bf'in a go but not going to struggle on like my friend did bleeding and cracked sore nips and unable to keep the lil monster full :nope: Bubs will be on ff as soon as that starts


----------



## Hann12

Wow this threadhas moved on loads in one day! 

Starry - how did you heron with the dr? Did they call you? I have had lots of strange cm, I'm not sure there is a normal situation as we all seem to have had different experiences but hopefully will be fine for you! Let us know. 

Mrs wez congrats on the boy! Very exciting!! 

Aasrie, hope you are feeling better? 

Hello to everyone else, hope you've all had a good day!

My morning sickness is back after a week off. Had to get the train to Bournemouth today for work which was not fun, I had the worst headache and then nearly threw up kn my meeting! Ended up travelling for 7 hours todayand having 5 hours of meetings. I'm exhausted and treated myself to a greasy Chinese takeaway.

Also had an annoying chat with my dad as I told him I have a chest of drawers empty for baby stuff and he told me it's ridiculous for me to go and buy anything for the baby and I should just buy stuff a month before. He clearly doesn't understand the fact that it's easier to budget to buy as you go along and that it's my choice when and what I buy and nothing to do with him!! Arrggghh! I have no idea why he even cares!
Sorry everyone rant over!


----------



## DragonMummy

melissa your OH prob won't find you attractive for a bit but you won't find him attractive either. There's a couple of months where you are literally just on this earth to feed and chiange your child. that is it. He'll get his mojo back soon enough and by the time you get yours back he'll be GAGGING for you! :rofl:

I still remember making the enormous error of looking in the mirror shortly after getting home. I had a tummy like an enormous, puffy scrotum, maternity bra with wet patches, giant pants with mega maternity pad and surgical stockings itching over my hairy legs. I just burst into tears :haha:


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> melissa your OH prob won't find you attractive for a bit but you won't find him attractive either. There's a couple of months where you are literally just on this earth to feed and chiange your child. that is it. He'll get his mojo back soon enough and by the time you get yours back he'll be GAGGING for you! :rofl:
> 
> I still remember making the enormous error of looking in the mirror shortly after getting home. I had a tummy like an enormous, puffy scrotum, maternity bra with wet patches, giant pants with mega maternity pad and surgical stockings itching over my hairy legs. I just burst into tears :haha:

And this is what im really looking forward to?! 

:dohh: :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

@Rose - make sure you get a proper bed nest for baby if your co sleeping. I work for the police and we have to send officers out to any death where a medical professional wasn't present and there's been a few involving parents rolling over their babies that we've had to go to. Bloody heartbreaking. Also, am avoiding havign a plan as I had one with Harry and I struggled to BF him as I never produced enough milk. Is better to go with the flow and let you and baby decide as you go. But that's just my opinion. :D


----------



## DragonMummy

Blue_bear said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> melissa your OH prob won't find you attractive for a bit but you won't find him attractive either. There's a couple of months where you are literally just on this earth to feed and chiange your child. that is it. He'll get his mojo back soon enough and by the time you get yours back he'll be GAGGING for you! :rofl:
> 
> I still remember making the enormous error of looking in the mirror shortly after getting home. I had a tummy like an enormous, puffy scrotum, maternity bra with wet patches, giant pants with mega maternity pad and surgical stockings itching over my hairy legs. I just burst into tears :haha:
> 
> And this is what im really looking forward to?!
> 
> :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...

pmsl - they don't tell you all this shit!!! Everyone thinks labour is the difficult bit!!!


----------



## mummySS

:rofl: DM - at least we have you to warn the rest of us poor unsuspecting sods!


----------



## DragonMummy

I should probably shut up now :rofl:


----------



## Maid Marian

DragonMummy said:


> @Rose - make sure you get a proper bed nest for baby if your co sleeping. I work for the police and we have to send officers out to any death where a medical professional wasn't present and there's been a few involving parents rolling over their babies that we've had to go to. Bloody heartbreaking. Also, am avoiding havign a plan as I had one with Harry and I struggled to BF him as I never produced enough milk. Is better to go with the flow and let you and baby decide as you go. But that's just my opinion. :D

Bed nest??
If you don't have a plan though, then surely you won't buy anything ... :/ I'd personally rather know the implications of each option on my baby, so i can make the best choices possible, now, and if/when anything happens to change the situation.


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> melissa your OH prob won't find you attractive for a bit but you won't find him attractive either. There's a couple of months where you are literally just on this earth to feed and chiange your child. that is it. He'll get his mojo back soon enough and by the time you get yours back he'll be GAGGING for you! :rofl:
> 
> I still remember making the enormous error of looking in the mirror shortly after getting home. I had a tummy like an enormous, puffy scrotum, maternity bra with wet patches, giant pants with mega maternity pad and surgical stockings itching over my hairy legs. I just burst into tears :haha:

[email protected] No they dont tell you any of this stuff! arent we lucky we have people like DM to tell us. Hmmmm! x


----------



## Starry Night

> Starry - how did you heron with the dr? Did they call you? I have had lots of strange cm, I'm not sure there is a normal situation as we all seem to have had different experiences but hopefully will be fine for you! Let us know.

They didn't call me back. I slept almost the whole afternoon and there were no messages on my phone. I called a little after 4 but only got their answering service even though their office hours are supposed to be until 4:30. But I have noticed that doctors' offices play a little fast n'loose with their hours. I'm guessing my OB is either on call or its his day to sleep. I'm calling back in the morning. I'm choosing to see the silence as him not being too concerned. I haven't had too many pains today. Taking it easy is helping for the most part.


----------



## Maid Marian

Has anyone had the flu jab yet? Got a letter about booking mine, and I'm having it on friday. Is it as bad as people say - sore arm/feel wrecked the next day etc?


----------



## Tor81

Welcome Babyfever & Chrissy

MrsWez &#8211; glad you are back home and are on the mend, and congrats on a potential team blue, those scan pics are amazing!

Sorry to hear you&#8217;re back in hospital Aaisrie, sounds like you&#8217;ve got some annoying neighbours too, hope you get well soon so you can get back home.

Blue Bear &#8211; did you HAVE to say to say the &#8220;Cheeseburger&#8221; word, DH is cooking me a lovely dinner atm but now all I can think about is Maccy Ds! 

Def watching one born tonight, Mon 9pm there are 3 things on I want to watch at the same time, typical when there isn&#8217;t much else on for the rest of the week.

AFM, had my first clothing casualty today, put a paid of work trousers on this morning & there was no way they were going to do up, and even the second pair I tried which I wore all day were more than a little snug! I&#8217;ll get through this week but when I get back from hols I think I&#8217;ll def need to go mat clothes shopping.

xx


----------



## MrsWez

I had one, Rose and it didn't hurt a bit afterward. I've heard other people complain of sore arms though.


----------



## Starry Night

Last year in Canada, the swine flu jab was different/separate from the the regular flu jab. So I got them at the same time--one in each arm. I felt hardly anything from the regular flu shot but the arm I received the swine flu shot in felt stiff and sore for maybe a day afterwards. But it wasn't bad. Didn't even need an Advil.


----------



## mummySS

Tor81 said:


> Def watching one born tonight, Mon 9pm there are 3 things on I want to watch at the same time, typical when there isnt much else on for the rest of the week.

Clash with America's Next Top Model for me... I'm recording them both as i'm still bloody working! If that was one of your other choices, don't tell me who's out! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

@Rose - is like a tiny snuggle box for you to put in the bed for baby to go in so you get all the benefits of co sleeping but is safer. Will find you a link - theyre a fabby idea

and i completely agree with knowing how youre going to do things and having an idea - am not disagreeing with your plan at all. but my prob was that i set myself time frames and couldn't acheive them. this time I am setting small goals then will set new ones as i acheive if that makes sense. for example I said I was going to BF for a year but only managed 5 weeks which made me feel like a failure. This time I am going to BF for a week. then see how I'm going. i'd love to be able to manage a few months this time but am gonna start with the week and go from there ;)


----------



## Tor81

Rose_W said:


> Has anyone had the flu jab yet? Got a letter about booking mine, and I'm having it on friday. Is it as bad as people say - sore arm/feel wrecked the next day etc?

I'd like to know this too, I'm almost over my tonsilitus so was hoping to book the jab in for the end of the week, but as we're off on holiday on Sunday I'm worried whether it'll make me feel funny for a few days or anything...


----------



## Starry Night

I'm on bed rest so I watch TV all day and every day! :rofl: I've never heard of "One Born Every Minute". Is it a UK show? I know there are American and Canadian versions such as "A Baby Story" though I don't get the channels they are on. We do have a Canadian show about life with a newborn at home but it's on at 7:30am so I'm not getting up for it!

The show I HAVE to watch everyday is "The Price is Right". I get very involved and shout the products to choose and prices at the screen. There are so many times the contestant would have won if only they had listened to me! DH often takes the time to remind me that the show is taped and that they actually can't hear me. :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Just been up asda, got some nappies and wipes in their baby event, and also the set of bottles i wanted, and some new bras...ahhhhhh relief for poor boobies!! xx


----------



## HotChillies

We are moving to the Bay Area and this whole move is driving me crazy. I just feel like running away and crying buckets. There is just so much work though we are moved by the company. We are leaving on 19th. I have not been getting food on time, not enough sleep and been throwing up. Its just crazy. I did not want to move. Stupid husband and his career.


----------



## melissasbump

i had flu jab with no side effects what so ever x


----------



## MrsWez

Tor81, your story about your pants made me laugh. I've been in PJ bottoms for over a week.:blush: I'm terrified of putting on regular pants.


----------



## DragonMummy

Rose - THIS is the sort of thing x


----------



## Starry Night

Wow! This thread is just flying today!

I'm not letting bubs sleep with us. I've heard too many parents complain about not being able to get their kids to sleep in their cribs at all when the time comes. Also, DH is bit of a violent sleeper (thrashes, yells and even grabs) and I've been hurt once or twice. I can't afford to take that chance with our baby.


----------



## DragonMummy

@rose - am booking me and H in this week. Normally i wouldn't bother but theres been so much in the news that it's made me panic :rofl:

@melissa - oooh off to Spazda for me on wednesday! Or might see if i can get DH to go there before his doc appt tomorrow. WOO - love baby event! is it on all week?


----------



## MrsWez

Starry Night said:


> The show I HAVE to watch everyday is "The Price is Right". I get very involved and shout the products to choose and prices at the screen. There are so many times the contestant would have won if only they had listened to me! DH often takes the time to remind me that the show is taped and that they actually can't hear me. :haha:

My DH does the same thing. I do this watching American football as well. Sometimes you don't realize it's a TV. :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

I think so its only just started, got a 6 pack of johnson wipes for £5 and 100 pack of huggies newborn nappies for £9. they have similar offers on pampers too, and some cute outfits and sleeping bag thingys xx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh cracking. not a fan of huggies so will get industrial quantities of pampers!!!


----------



## Maid Marian

DragonMummy said:


> and i completely agree with knowing how youre going to do things and having an idea - am not disagreeing with your plan at all. but my prob was that i set myself time frames and couldn't acheive them. this time I am setting small goals then will set new ones as i acheive if that makes sense. for example I said I was going to BF for a year but only managed 5 weeks which made me feel like a failure. This time I am going to BF for a week. then see how I'm going. i'd love to be able to manage a few months this time but am gonna start with the week and go from there ;)

Ahh I see :D Definitely a good idea to just go with the flow, and not take it badly if things don't go to plan. I'm really hoping bf-ing goes smoothly for me :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

sure it will. surround yourself with lovely people and you can't go wrong. at my mother and baby group someone basically told me i was poisoning my child by giving him formula! er.... better that I starve him? i think as long as you do what is best for baby and keeps you sane (18 months of pnd - am very big on keeping yourself sane, tres important!!) then how can you go wrong? :D


----------



## Blue_bear

Rose i had the flu jab last week, i also had a cold at the same time but i cant say it made me feel any worse. Arm ached for the rest of the day but really nothing major.


----------



## Tor81

mummySS said:


> Tor81 said:
> 
> 
> Def watching one born tonight, Mon 9pm there are 3 things on I want to watch at the same time, typical when there isnt much else on for the rest of the week.
> 
> Clash with America's Next Top Model for me... I'm recording them both as i'm still bloody working! If that was one of your other choices, don't tell me who's out! :)Click to expand...

Oohhhh, is that on Sky? It's one of the few programmes I'd consider getting Sky for. 

I actually meant Glee & Silent Witness.

One Born was good tonight, I cried bucket loads for the first birth!

xx


----------



## mummySS

Tor81 said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tor81 said:
> 
> 
> Def watching one born tonight, Mon 9pm there are 3 things on I want to watch at the same time, typical when there isnt much else on for the rest of the week.
> 
> Clash with America's Next Top Model for me... I'm recording them both as i'm still bloody working! If that was one of your other choices, don't tell me who's out! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oohhhh, is that on Sky? It's one of the few programmes I'd consider getting Sky for.
> 
> I actually meant Glee & Silent Witness.
> 
> One Born was good tonight, I cried bucket loads for the first birth!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yes, my DH insisted on getting Sky for the sports, but i can't live without it now! 

Just finished watching One Born... Agree that first birth was lovely. How stoic was she!


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies, wow way too much chatter to catch up on

Rose- I got the flu jab at 6.5 weeks, I got the preservative free version designed for pregnant women- I had no side effects at all, not even a sore arm and I have not gotten the flu- knock on wood. :)

DM- can you believe in 3 days we will be 17 weeks!!!! :happydance:

I am a little paranoid today for some reason, havent felt the twinges in a couple of days and earlier I had a bit of cramping (hopefully just the uterus growing) and my tummy is really small, my gosh I think I was bigger at 10 weeks than I am now
this is my first paranoia in awhile, so I guess I was due- I have a doctors's apt on Wed, so should feel much better after that

hope everyone is doing fabulous


----------



## mummySS

Rose, i had the flu jab last year and it did hurt my arm for a couple of days but i didn't get any flu symptoms. 

I'm getting the swine flu jab tomorrow at the doctors - I wanted the full on flu one but they've bloody run out :dohh:

Will let you know how i get on. CAVEAT: i'm a wimp so i'll probably go OTT. maybe it's better i don't let you know !!


----------



## Doodlepants

I had flu jab and had no poorly arm, I was fine :)
DM- Are they giving the jab to kids now? I want Holly to have it but my friend tried to get one for her daughter and they said no! :(
I used to put Holly's moses basket in our bed instead of a snuggle thing, I suppose it depends on how big your bed is though... I must shamefully admit that she's in our bed as we speak! She snuck in there after she woke up :/ Little monkey!
Starry- One born every minute is a british reality show showing births- Like a baby story but it doesn't show much outside the hospital- mainly just the births xxxx


----------



## MrsWez

We are going to use a bedside sleeper when the baby is born, it has multiple functions too. 

https://www.learningcurve.com/product/detail/Y3073CA1?locale=en_US


----------



## mummySS

MrsWez said:


> We are going to use a bedside sleeper when the baby is born, it has multiple functions too.
> 
> https://www.learningcurve.com/product/detail/Y3073CA1?locale=en_US

I love this Wez - it's so pretty :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Britt11 said:


> DM- can you believe in 3 days we will be 17 weeks!!!! :happydance:

 Same for me! I remember when I was celebrating just being 8 weeks along - time is going so fast!


----------



## Britt11

SugarBeth said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> DM- can you believe in 3 days we will be 17 weeks!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Same for me! I remember when I was celebrating just being 8 weeks along - time is going so fast!Click to expand...

oh yeah thats right. Did you have a gender scan already?
mine is in 3 weeks, I can hardly wait

:hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

Britt11 said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> DM- can you believe in 3 days we will be 17 weeks!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Same for me! I remember when I was celebrating just being 8 weeks along - time is going so fast!Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah thats right. Did you have a gender scan already?
> mine is in 3 weeks, I can hardly wait
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

 No, I haven't. I'm hoping to have mine mid-February! So far I've taken an Intelligender test that said boy (90% effective if done correctly, which is was) and I've also followed the placenta test, which researchers said is 97.2% accurate and that also said boy. So did the chinese gender chart - can't wait to get that gender scan to see if they're all correct!


----------



## Starry Night

I keep getting ticker envy. :dohh: I am so happy to be pregnant because that means I'm going to have a baby but this pregnancy isn't wearing well on me and I just want it to hurry up and get on with it! :laugh2: 

I get all sorts of envy: bump envy (all those first tri girls with round bellies at 6 weeks AND those girls whose bumps stay at a cute, comfy size), ticker envy and due date envy. There was a girl who miscarried around the time I did but she got pregnant quicker and is due in March. I know I got pregnant pretty quick but her worry is almost over! Just two more months...not even! I have almost 7!

To change topics: I taught DH how to make chicken with tomato sauce and pasta with veggies. It was so delicious! It was nice to eat something that didn't come from a can or a box.


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> I get all sorts of envy: bump envy (all those first tri girls with round bellies at 6 weeks AND those girls whose bumps stay at a cute, comfy size),

 I have this too! I have NO bump yet and I so want one. I'm practically flat and it's no fun! I'm bordering on 17 and nothing. My pregnant friend had a big bump by this time (she's 6 weeks ahead of me) but none for me. :wacko: Well, I guess if it stays like this it'll be less to lose later!


----------



## Britt11

SugarBeth said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> DM- can you believe in 3 days we will be 17 weeks!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Same for me! I remember when I was celebrating just being 8 weeks along - time is going so fast!Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah thats right. Did you have a gender scan already?
> mine is in 3 weeks, I can hardly wait
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No, I haven't. I'm hoping to have mine mid-February! So far I've taken an Intelligender test that said boy (90% effective if done correctly, which is was) and I've also followed the placenta test, which researchers said is 97.2% accurate and that also said boy. So did the chinese gender chart - can't wait to get that gender scan to see if they're all correct!Click to expand...

oh cool, sounds like a boy then :happydance: what is the placenta theory? is it left placenta= girl and vice versa?

Starry- I have bump envy too. I like Sugarbeth have no bump really yet, just thickening of my waist and a tiny stomach maybe-I think that can be normal for your first though.


----------



## Starry Night

My bump started to pop last week. It went from a secret bloat to an obvious belly in a matter of days. Physically, I'm like a genetic clone of my mother (except I'm darker and she is fair though I got her blue eyes) so I know the type of belly I'm to expect. H-U-G-E. It doesn't help that at my church there is an unfair sampling of those super-skinny girls who show right away but then stay volley-ball size until they deliver. And then a few weeks later you can never tell they ever had a baby. My poor SiL got HUGE with my nephew. People not only thought she was having twins, they assumed she was due any day when she was only 6 months! 

Yet I'm still jealous of the first tri girls with the round bellies. They look truly pregnant and carry high. I'm not fully popped yet so I can still look fat under sweaters and I know it's going to stay low. I'm already uncomfortable and can't sit up straight even though I'm not that big yet.

Basically I want the best of both worlds: show right away but then stay small and cute. LOL


----------



## SugarBeth

Britt11 said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> DM- can you believe in 3 days we will be 17 weeks!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Same for me! I remember when I was celebrating just being 8 weeks along - time is going so fast!Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah thats right. Did you have a gender scan already?
> mine is in 3 weeks, I can hardly wait
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No, I haven't. I'm hoping to have mine mid-February! So far I've taken an Intelligender test that said boy (90% effective if done correctly, which is was) and I've also followed the placenta test, which researchers said is 97.2% accurate and that also said boy. So did the chinese gender chart - can't wait to get that gender scan to see if they're all correct!Click to expand...
> 
> oh cool, sounds like a boy then :happydance: what is the placenta theory? is it left placenta= girl and vice versa?
> 
> Starry- I have bump envy too. I like Sugarbeth have no bump really yet, just thickening of my waist and a tiny stomach maybe-I think that can be normal for your first though.Click to expand...

Yes, for vaginal scans it's girls on the left and boys on the right. If it's external ultrasound it's reversed. I looked at my last ultrasound and you can see it on the boy side. I tried to check with my 8 week ultrasound pick, but I couldn't find anything. 

It's so odd, I can't fit in any of my jeans and I've even grown out of sweatpants. I'm fully in maternity pants...but no bump! My hips have widened out, and I have a smaaaaaall belly, but nothing that anyone could guess is a baby bump.

Here's a picture of my belly from last week (and this picture makes it look even bigger than it actually is!)
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/16weeks.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

OK, here is my current bump (I know I said I wouldn't post it but I cropped out my face and I'm fully clothed so it's all good)
 



Attached Files:







DSCN9222_2.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Britt11

yeah I cant do up my pants but no bump either, I think I was bigger at 10/11 weeks, well hopefully we will "pop" soon
congrats on your bump Starry, cant wait for mine

Beth- Ok I attached my 12w4d scan picture, it was a regular u/s scan-abdominal.
any guesses on mine?
:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







laying around.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Britt11

might be better to tell from a far away shot
 



Attached Files:







far away view.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SugarBeth

Britt11 said:


> Beth- Ok I attached my 12w4d scan picture, it was a regular u/s scan-abdominal.
> any guesses on mine?
> :hugs:

 Hmm, it's hard to tell. On mine the baby was standing on it's head, and you could clearly see the umbelical cord leading to the placenta, so it was super easy to pinpoint where it was. It's hard to tell with yours. Maybe someone else can find it?

Lovely picture though.


----------



## Starry Night

I like my bump photo because it makes my butt look so small. lol

I can never tell what the placenta is on the ultrasound. I have no idea what side mine is on. I always just assumed the left. But I don't know why that is....I haven't actually seen it. And I'm not sure if that really means anything. lol


----------



## Starry Night

Sugar Beth, you have a nice baby tummy. When it pops I forsee a very cute bump--the type I'd envy. lol


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey ladies, nice bumps! I'm going to take one in a couple of days at 16wks. I feel huge, but no one else seems to notice, so it's all good. Did anyone else notice that it's already getting harder to bend down to tie shoes? I can only imagine what I'm going to be doing in a few months...probably slip-on shoes or make my husband tie them. 

Today I babysat for a friend. She's got an 8yr old, a 5yr old, and a 3.5 month old. Boy, was I busy! The newborn is an absolute darling, but it was so painful to hear her cry as I tried to feed her. She's used to breast feeding and I had to give her the milk from a bottle this time and she was not happy. I also changed my second diaper ever and it wasn't so bad. I'm glad I'm getting experience, but I am so tired. Round two of babysitting tomorrow, so hopefully the baby will get used to me and not cry as much. For a second there I felt like my ears were ringing from her high pitch. And yet, I can't wait until I meet my baby even if that means more ringing in my ears. My husband's old philosophy professor said he thought babies are just babbling poo machines and I agree that they are, but they're so much more.


----------



## Britt11

thanks ladies, I just saw your bump pics, you are gorgeous!!
Starry, I definitely have bump envy from you.
Beth- that is kind of how big my bump is too...you look great though
maybein in a couple of weeks we will have nice big bumps

we are going crib shopping now girls, nice talking with you
:hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> Sugar Beth, you have a nice baby tummy. When it pops I forsee a very cute bump--the type I'd envy. lol




Britt11 said:


> Beth- that is kind of how big my bump is too...you look great though
> maybein in a couple of weeks we will have nice big bumps
> 
> we are going crib shopping now girls, nice talking with you
> :hugs:

 Thank you both! I'm so anxious - it's worse because all of my friends and inlaws tend to ask all the time if I have a bump, and then when they see me they look disappointed. It'll happen eventually...I think! :haha:

Have fun crib shopping! I had a blast with it the other day. After I finished ordering my crib, changing table and dresser, I wanted to go pick out more things for the nursery! I was in the store for a good 3 hours. :winkwink:


----------



## Annamumof2

ok so im 17 weeks in a few days and yet im still feeling/being sick... argh i want this to end as im losing weight (which doctors aint complaning as they want me too) and im hardly eatting which makes me feel worse


----------



## Aaisrie

SugarBeth said:


> Yes, for vaginal scans it's girls on the left and boys on the right. If it's external ultrasound it's reversed. I looked at my last ultrasound and you can see it on the boy side. I tried to check with my 8 week ultrasound pick, but I couldn't find anything.
> 
> It's so odd, I can't fit in any of my jeans and I've even grown out of sweatpants. I'm fully in maternity pants...but no bump! My hips have widened out, and I have a smaaaaaall belly, but nothing that anyone could guess is a baby bump.
> 
> Here's a picture of my belly from last week (and this picture makes it look even bigger than it actually is!)
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/16weeks.jpg

gorgeous bump!!! I couldn't see mine on the scan but I can hear it on MY left so what does that mean???

Heres my bump at 14 +1!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/b5cffcc8.jpg


----------



## Blue_bear

Nice bumps everyone!! I will get round to taking a pic at some point, its just hard as there are only a few occasions i look presentable enough! 

MW appt today!!! wahoooooooooo!


----------



## DragonMummy

@Britt - 2 days now! Can't believe it. each week sounds more hardcore than the last! 17 weeks.... blimey! I know what you mean about the paranoia. Tiger's been a bit quiet recently and my doppler is buggered but I have MW this afternoon so hopefully all will be well.....

@Doodles - I thought they were giving it to all under 5's? Is not a problem if theyre not as Harry is asthmatic so I think he'll get it anyway.

@Starry - sexy bump! very cute


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies, nice bumps going on there. AAisrie yours is very impressive! mine is getting bigger but doesnt look as neat as that, Im just getting thick all over!
I hate mornings at the mo, its always when i feel the sickest and there is never anything in particluar i fancy to eat so sitting here with a bowel of dry special K red berries, Mmm! Im hoping i will feel well enough later to make dinner for OH later, that will shock him, i cant remember the last time that happened! Hes been such a love xx


----------



## DragonMummy

grrrr aaisrie I can't see your bump pic yet, am at work.....


----------



## DragonMummy

@mel - ice lolly for breakfast - I swear by it! :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Blue_bear said:


> Nice bumps everyone!! I will get round to taking a pic at some point, its just hard as there are only a few occasions i look presentable enough!
> 
> MW appt today!!! wahoooooooooo!



That's why I have no current bump pic. am either wearing a distinctly non sexy police uniform or pyjamas....


oh and I also have MW today! :happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

i cant fit in my police uniform anymore! Oh such a shame that i now have to wear my own (comfortable!) clothes! lol


----------



## DragonMummy

ARGH! So jealous! When I had H we could wear what we wanted but they brought in a nasty tentshaped maternity shirt for all uniformed operational staff! At least I don't have to wear my tie.... Are you deskbound for the forseeable now?


----------



## melissasbump

Yeah i work in the IBO (Intergrated borough Operations) We do fast time intelligence for officers on the street, manage the Cads (calls) and are general dogs bodies for everyone else! Its not a bad job, like seeing the job from the other side i guess xx


----------



## DragonMummy

ah see I'm in the call handling centre so I'm the one putting the cads on.... exciting stuff! lots of cross people today apparently.


----------



## melissasbump

MOPS are always cross, cant believe some of the things they call us for, especially domestic (arguments) sort your own lives out!! x


----------



## DragonMummy

omg I know! and some of the 9's i get are outrageous! I had one woman before christmas call 999 because there was a fox in her garden :rofl:


----------



## fifi-folle

I have definite bump envy!!! Mine's still all bloat!


----------



## mummySS

Your jobs sound fun! I'm really interested in what everyone does. 

I'm an investment analyst (snore...) - but i dont analyse the financial stuff (i am rubbish with numbers, lol). I work in ethical investments so i research whether companies we invest in are 'ethical' enough. e.g. how well they are managing their environmental impacts. I enjoy it mostly, when i'm not being sick. The cool thing is i get to meet lots of companies and tell them how to improve. A few weeks ago I met Terry Leahy (the CEO of Tesco) - and had to run out of the meeting to barf! :rofl:

What does everyone else do?


----------



## melissasbump

@DM yes that sounds typical of the darling MOPS! What force is it you work for again? I am met, work in East London, Tower Hamlets, what a shed of a place!! Keeps us busy though!

@MUMMYSS Your job sounds interesting too! Do you get to travel a lot? Re the barfing! yes i completely understand!!

Has anyone tried pregnancy yoga, im thinking of signing up for a course, i have an existing back condition which will probably get aggrivated when i get bigger and i thought it might help xx


----------



## fifi-folle

I started a pregnancy yoga class last week, it seems quite good. It was gentle exercise (but I still ended up with sore muscles the next day). My thinking is it's a good way to meet other women who are expecting as I only moved up here 6 months ago. 

Bizarrely my due date based on ov/lmp is the anniversary of us moving in! Although scan put it forward a week I still think I'll go around then. 

I work in After School Clubs, so only 3 hrs a day. Did my teacher training but endometriosis floored me before I could complete the final placement. 
MummySS your job sounds really interesting. Must be nice to have a positive influence on big businesses!


----------



## DragonMummy

@mummy - it's great, I love it. But it's not as much fun as people thinks. Is a lot more dealing with the little issues to keep the coppers free to sort out the big stuff. Abandoned vehicles and the like. 

@Mel - I'm Surrey x


----------



## melissasbump

@fifi, yes hadnt thought of that side of things, it would be good to meet other pregnant ladies locally. I think i might sign up x


----------



## mummySS

melissasbump said:


> @DM yes that sounds typical of the darling MOPS! What force is it you work for again? I am met, work in East London, Tower Hamlets, what a shed of a place!! Keeps us busy though!
> 
> @MUMMYSS Your job sounds interesting too! Do you get to travel a lot? Re the barfing! yes i completely understand!!

Not as much travelling as i'd like, I cover england and also France as i speak french so it's mainly Paris - my colleagues who cover different regions get to go to malaysia, mexico, south africa, australia etc! 

Ooh I used to live in tower hamlets (Shoreditch) - I can imagine how busy it must be for the Met!


----------



## mummySS

@ Fifi - poor you with the endemetriosis! Is it getting better?


----------



## DragonMummy

@fifi - gutted on the endo. such a nasty bugger to have. guess as a ltttc'er it's better to have pcos as at least I can still have a completely normal life, albeit with a full and glossy beard :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Lol DM, you do make me laugh :)

I also have PCOS. that plus the preggie hormones has just sent things outta control. I got DH to pluck long hairs out of my lower back yesterday, gross. (nb he wasn't grossed out at all, in fact i think he quite enjoyed it). And my stomach is beyond fuzzy.


----------



## melissasbump

god i feel sick right now.. too scared to go in the kitchen as il heave all over the floor!


----------



## Annamumof2

just wanted to know if someone is new at the hospital where there having the baby are you going to the tour of the labour ward and that? i am gonna do it sometime but i will find out how far can i do it and if its on a day hubby can come with me and maybe the kids can come too


----------



## melissasbump

My midwife says she will send me a letter about that at about 20 weeks , apparently she does these tours herself, i will def do it though. x


----------



## Annamumof2

melissasbump said:


> My midwife says she will send me a letter about that at about 20 weeks , apparently she does these tours herself, i will def do it though. x

oh right... i will ask the hospital about it on the 1st then when i can be booked in to the tour or something lol


----------



## foxforce

Eh up all 

Congrats on your bump Starry ...only one I can see as on puter at work so it has blocked everyone elses grrr ... but congrats to you all x
I'm much the same thicker waist no popping out yet as such and bloat later in the day!

So glad I don't have a lovely matty uniform, I get to wear what I want at work at the moment and like you Melissa I'm bit of a dogs body too but have a few auditing/office jobs to get on, thankfully I get to go out to different stations too so breaks the day up!

Oooh Happy 17 weeks to me today :D 
Think I am a onion which is weird as the naval orange to me is bigger :lol: someone said in another thread they have a app that says Turnip @ 17 weeks again they come in different sizes :wacko:

Hope everyone is well today and not too nauseous for those with that lingering xx


----------



## DragonMummy

fox my mat uniform is sexual - you'd love it! :haha:

anna I seem to remember with Harry that they arranged the tours through the antinatal groups. best ask your mw I guess.


----------



## melissasbump

@DM think you should take a pic of your mat shirt! lol x


----------



## fifi-folle

Thanks girls, the endo has improved in some ways, AFs used to floor me for two days a month and then hobbling around for the week before and week after. One week a month was ok! So that side of things is better but the stretching of scar tissue hurts like mad, especially as both my ovaries are stuck to my pelvis, they're trying to move up and it's like someone is stabbing me, argh! At least the doc at antenatal clinic listened to my concerns and changed my painkillers from tramadol to co-codamol which at least is known to be safe. I hope I'll be able to stop them once all the scar tissue has torn away, fingers crossed! 

However this baby is so wanted I will put up with any amount of pain to meet him/her. 

I think I might be joining you in the bearded ladies group now though, daily chin check, tick! :winkwink: 
Does PCOS calm down when you're pregnant? Sorry for being so ignorant! Why can't our bodies behave the way they're supposed to?!?! Did they not get the memo!!!:haha:


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> fox my mat uniform is sexual - you'd love it! :haha:
> 
> anna I seem to remember with Harry that they arranged the tours through the antinatal groups. best ask your mw I guess.

i dont have a signed MW but i will have a word with someone when i go back to the hospital on the 1st feb


----------



## DragonMummy

@anna - how come you don't have a mw? your gp is supposed to provide you with one!

@fifi - mine seems to be getting worse if anything! i just have an all over fur wetsuit these days! :rofl:

@mel - will have to remove my epaulettes but will do one for you all tonight. You will all be regaining your sex drives, let me tell you!!!



v. squirmy little tiger today. Hello baby!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

We havent seen Sherri for a few days? Unless i have missed a post? Hope she is ok x x


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh yes good point. hope she's alright.


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> @anna - how come you don't have a mw? your gp is supposed to provide you with one!
> 
> @fifi - mine seems to be getting worse if anything! i just have an all over fur wetsuit these days! :rofl:
> 
> @mel - will have to remove my epaulettes but will do one for you all tonight. You will all be regaining your sex drives, let me tell you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> v. squirmy little tiger today. Hello baby!!!

because im under special care which means im not being looked after by the surgary im being looked after by the team of midwifes at the hospital in oxford


----------



## Starry Night

I don't have PCOS but I've had chin-hair problems for ages and it's only gotten worse in this pregnancy along with the tummy hairs. I often don't have the energy to stand long enough to pluck them all at once so they're getting long and I catch myself stroking them. LOL There isn't a super-alot so it doesn't actually look like I have a beard but I'm still self-concious.

And I love my bump photo but when I lie down my tummy still goes relatively flat. I'm still waiting to truly pop.


----------



## melissasbump

When i lay down ive got a prominent bump! i find it very strange along with these massive boobs that have appeared out of no where!! x


----------



## Starry Night

I love my new boobs. I wish I could keep them! My c-cup bras are starting to get tight. Can't believe I could move from an A cup to a D cup. Crazy.


Post 1000. Wow, I post a lot.


----------



## Annamumof2

i had a yeast infection due to on 2 lots of antibiotics and now thats gone and its still itchy its driving me mad i use vaseline but its not working and i cant speak to a doctor till thursday

any surrgestions?


----------



## Blue_bear

The caneston cream you can buy over the counter does the job for me


----------



## melissasbump

i had to go buy some new bras last night, mine were so uncomfortable! i dont like them, i prefered my normal boobies! xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Blue_bear said:


> The caneston cream you can buy over the counter does the job for me

hmm i have vagasil but the thing is that i used it till i thought the yeast infection went, but then it made down there puff up more... and it says i shouldnt use it for over a week


----------



## mummySS

Anna, some say natural yoghurt works but i've never quite believed it. But if you're desperate... 

I am really disliking my boobies. They are too big, sore, and don't look like my own.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, good to see lots of chatter here this morning.
DM- good luck with the MW, I have a doctor's apt tomorrow- man you and I are really on schedule together it seems. MW are still kind of rare over here but becoming more popular- my clinic speacializes in babies, so I am quite comfortable with them delivering me.

Starry and the others with PCOS, I do not have PCOS and I have the fuzziest stomach right now, its so embarassing, I am tempted to shave lol :haha:

As for career, I am a medical sales rep- so wheeler and dealer :winkwink: I love it.
And get this I sell baby stuff to NICU's and L&D's in hospitals, like your fetal monitors, baby warmers, specialized incubators ect..awesome job but I do travel a ton.

:hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

mummySS said:


> Anna, some say natural yoghurt works but i've never quite believed it. But if you're desperate...
> 
> I am really disliking my boobies. They are too big, sore, and don't look like my own.

ewww lol i am tempted but not nuts.. i have been having a bath every night to stop the itching but it seems to get worse after ive picked up the kids after school.... and its driving me nuts still


----------



## BlueViolet

Anna, yogurt should help, but probably not as fast as you'd like it to. The problem is due to an unbalance in bacteria down there. Sometimes that's due to antibiotics because they get rid of the good bacteria. Yogurt can help bring a balance back, but I have no clue how much you'd have to eat. Can't hurt, right? :) 

As about jobs, I'm jealous of everyone with fun jobs. I was an 8th grade science teacher last year and since we moved I haven't been able to find another teaching job. Meanwhile, I'm babysitting for a friend and I've been doing volunteer work. Not quite the same, although I don't miss the crazy hours. I even tried to get back into medical research (what I did before I went into teaching), but no luck. I used to clone frogs with a special retina protein. That's probably the most interesting thing I have done so far. Now, my time is taken up doing laundry and cooking. Sometimes I feel like I'm going out of my mind...

I have another round of babysitting today. Anyone have any advice for how to resolve a temper tantrum from a 5 yr old boy? I don't know if I should put him in time out as I am not his mother, but I feel like I should do something. I'm going to talk to the mother, but it's going to be tough since we're such good friends. He is a very sweet boy about 90% of the time and the rest he cries, screams, and even threatened to kill his sister because he was losing at a board game. I don't have kids of my own yet, so I'm sure one day I'll have to deal with something like this. Right now, all I know is what I'd do as a teacher...have a stern talk with them and call their parents. Any advice from an experienced mom would be greatly appreciated :)


----------



## Annamumof2

BlueViolet said:


> Anna, yogurt should help, but probably not as fast as you'd like it to. The problem is due to an unbalance in bacteria down there. Sometimes that's due to antibiotics because they get rid of the good bacteria. Yogurt can help bring a balance back, but I have no clue how much you'd have to eat. Can't hurt, right? :)
> 
> As about jobs, I'm jealous of everyone with fun jobs. I was an 8th grade science teacher last year and since we moved I haven't been able to find another teaching job. Meanwhile, I'm babysitting for a friend and I've been doing volunteer work. Not quite the same, although I don't miss the crazy hours. I even tried to get back into medical research (what I did before I went into teaching), but no luck. I used to clone frogs with a special retina protein. That's probably the most interesting thing I have done so far. Now, my time is taken up doing laundry and cooking. Sometimes I feel like I'm going out of my mind...
> 
> I have another round of babysitting today. Anyone have any advice for how to resolve a temper tantrum from a 5 yr old boy? I don't know if I should put him in time out as I am not his mother, but I feel like I should do something. I'm going to talk to the mother, but it's going to be tough since we're such good friends. He is a very sweet boy about 90% of the time and the rest he cries, screams, and even threatened to kill his sister because he was losing at a board game. I don't have kids of my own yet, so I'm sure one day I'll have to deal with something like this. Right now, all I know is what I'd do as a teacher...have a stern talk with them and call their parents. Any advice from an experienced mom would be greatly appreciated :)

now eatting it i can do but putting it down there i will never do lol


----------



## BlueViolet

HAHA! Yeah, don't do that.


----------



## DragonMummy

@Anna - get yourself a canestan combi. It's safe to use as the warning on the box is only due to the pessary applicator. I was told to just push the pessary up there with a clean finger then use the cream to soothe the itch. The cream was a great help and the pessary had cleared it up within 3 days x


----------



## DragonMummy

BV they do say that putting it up your chuff is the way to go. Live natural yogurt. the cultures in it clear up thrush. Not as bad as when they told me that to aid fertility I could stick an egg white up there. :shrug:


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> @Anna - get yourself a canestan combi. It's safe to use as the warning on the box is only due to the pessary applicator. I was told to just push the pessary up there with a clean finger then use the cream to soothe the itch. The cream was a great help and the pessary had cleared it up within 3 days x

the itching isnt up there though lol its on the ummm (sorry) lips itself


----------



## SugarBeth

Aaisrie said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Yes, for vaginal scans it's girls on the left and boys on the right. If it's external ultrasound it's reversed. I looked at my last ultrasound and you can see it on the boy side. I tried to check with my 8 week ultrasound pick, but I couldn't find anything.
> 
> It's so odd, I can't fit in any of my jeans and I've even grown out of sweatpants. I'm fully in maternity pants...but no bump! My hips have widened out, and I have a smaaaaaall belly, but nothing that anyone could guess is a baby bump.
> 
> Here's a picture of my belly from last week (and this picture makes it look even bigger than it actually is!)
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/16weeks.jpg
> 
> gorgeous bump!!! I couldn't see mine on the scan but I can hear it on MY left so what does that mean???
> 
> Heres my bump at 14 +1!
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/b5cffcc8.jpgClick to expand...

 Thank you! If your placenta is on the left side, it's a girl. But if it's on YOUR left side...I think it would be on the right to the baby and that would be boy.


----------



## MrsWez

Going for a followup with my OB soon. I hope I get another ultrasound. Hehe, I'm so greedy. :haha:

And I'll post a pic of my "bump" later too. 

Oh and keep Sherri in your thoughts as I believe she is having her cerclage procedure today. :flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

@Anna - yes that's where you put the cream. The pessary clears the actual infection which is why you put it right up, but the cream goes on the outside to stop you itching.


----------



## mummySS

Annamumof2 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> @Anna - get yourself a canestan combi. It's safe to use as the warning on the box is only due to the pessary applicator. I was told to just push the pessary up there with a clean finger then use the cream to soothe the itch. The cream was a great help and the pessary had cleared it up within 3 days x
> 
> the itching isnt up there though lol its on the ummm (sorry) lips itselfClick to expand...

The canestan cream should help with the itching hun


----------



## mummySS

Arrrghhhh just had swine flu jab - I kid you not, my entire arm and shoulder are in agony!!! 

I can just about handle that but hope I dont get any flu symptoms. It doesn't kick in for another 3 weeks so am still going to be careful where I go and what I touch. I am addicted to my anti-bac hand gel! I'm sooo paranoid, but honestly I feel like i've suffered with enough sickness so far in this pregnancy. Of course, there's still a chance I could get normal flu which is just as nasty! Fingers crossed...


----------



## DragonMummy

oh cock, was supposed to book me and Dragon in for that today. Must phone up tomorrow....


----------



## Blue_bear

Loved my MW appt - hearing the HB was amazing, baby was sitting on my left side as i thought :)

She was really pleased with all my blood results and got quite excited because i had a really good iron count! lol. 

I just want my scan now!!!!

Ive just stuffed down pork, garlic and black bean stir fry, followed by sticky toffee pudding and custard :) Was amazing :) 

Have heartburn now tho!! lol.


----------



## DragonMummy

omg BB that sounds gorgeous!!! mine was on the right side and a lot further up than i thought it would be! last time I picked up the HB before my doppler finally died, bubs was right in the pelvis to the left!


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> And I love my bump photo but when I lie down my tummy still goes relatively flat. I'm still waiting to truly pop.

My belly gets pretty flat too when I lay down, or at least the bump reduces to half it's size like it's sunk down.


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> @Anna - yes that's where you put the cream. The pessary clears the actual infection which is why you put it right up, but the cream goes on the outside to stop you itching.

ooo will look for it tomorrow if i can atm i have one of the kids wipes down there lol cold and soothing but it will start up soon no dobout


----------



## Maid Marian

Annamumof2 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> @Anna - get yourself a canestan combi. It's safe to use as the warning on the box is only due to the pessary applicator. I was told to just push the pessary up there with a clean finger then use the cream to soothe the itch. The cream was a great help and the pessary had cleared it up within 3 days x
> 
> the itching isnt up there though lol its on the ummm (sorry) lips itselfClick to expand...

When I had a bad infection down there, and the lips were madly horribly itchy, I mixed some bicarb of soda powder with water into a paste, and just put it on the outside. It's easy to wash off after, but it provides amazing relief from itching/burning/pain. Just lie down on the sofa on a towel and relax for a while :thumbup:


----------



## kelzyboo

ooooh thats a good tip rose, i'm holding onto that one lol xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Annamumof2 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> @Anna - yes that's where you put the cream. The pessary clears the actual infection which is why you put it right up, but the cream goes on the outside to stop you itching.
> 
> ooo will look for it tomorrow if i can atm i have one of the kids wipes down there lol cold and soothing but it will start up soon no doboutClick to expand...

i got mine from sainsburys but you can get it any chemist or supermarket. like i say it does say on there you can't use during preg but my pharmacist told me thats only due to the applicator. just stick the pessary up with your finger and it's fine.


----------



## Maid Marian

kelzyboo said:


> ooooh thats a good tip rose, i'm holding onto that one lol xx

Glad to help :thumbup:- I've only had it that bad once, but I never want to again. It started while I was at the circus :dohh:and I had to hobble home, running to find a toilet every 2 minutes :wacko:
Felt like I'd gone to heaven when I finally got home and could just collapse on the sofa with the bicarb on.


----------



## Blue_bear

I agree DM bubs was much higher than i thought too. Little monkey gave the doppler 3 good kicks to and kept swimming off :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

awwww!!! that's really cute!!! mine was asleep I think. she got a good few minutes of uninterrupted HB.


----------



## Tor81

I'm on permanent antibiotics because of my skin so have suffered with the itchiness on & off for ages. My MW said just to use the cream & not pessary while pregnant, I wish everyone would give consistent advice! The cream seems to do the trick though.

Lost another pair of trousers today.. might have to go shopping sooner than planned!

I still haven't told work about my pregnancy, before xmas was before 12 weeks so didn't say anything then, and since we've been back we've been manic with year end. Got a one to one with my boss on Friday so trying to decide whether to tell her then or maybe wait until I'm back from holiday otherwise she's going to be the one who tells everyone my good news instead of me.. what do you think? I'll be 17 weeks then.

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Has anyone else heard about the new number 1 selling (atm) face cream? Waitrose baby bottom butter! I kid you not. It has even beat crem de la mer at £950 a pop, and it's only about 3 quid! I'm getting some! I saw it on the web page news thingy!
Well I've just been given shed loads of maternity clothes so I'm a happy bunny, it saves me buying any more woo hoo!!!
xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah i saw it on daily mail - baby bottom butter! £2.54 i think it is!


----------



## Doodlepants

Bargain, I'm going to test it. I used to do skincare at a health resort so I'm going to see if it really does do the job!x


----------



## Doodlepants

PS- I hate fifa.
That is all.


----------



## Blue_bear

Anyone watching Big Fat Gypsy Wedding? Its hilarious!!


----------



## Tor81

I've got it recording to watch tomorrow night when DH is away, is it worth it?


----------



## DragonMummy

it's putting me in a bad mood :rofl:


----------



## Starry Night

> Starry and the others with PCOS, I do not have PCOS and I have the fuzziest stomach right now, its so embarassing, I am tempted to shave lol

Hey, I said I DON'T have PCOS. ;) I got tested for it due to irregular cycles but it came back negative....twice. (Got tested as a teen and within the past year)

Finally have an OB appointment for next Tuesday. Feels a bit far away but at least I was told my ultrasound results. They came back clear. So it seems my bleeding is unexplained. Which is annoying but makes it seem less scary. Good thing too, as I started spotting again today. It went away right away but I'm trying to stay as still as possible.


----------



## MrsWez

Okay ladies, is it bump or bloat?

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/15bump2.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

Could be some bloat though I'd say most is baby! It looks like a pregnant belly to me.


----------



## Chrissy7411

I look like chewbacca with my fuzzy tummy!:rofl:


----------



## Sherri81

I'm back. Had my surgery on thursday, so Jan 13. Had a scan on the 12th which showed everything was good. Two kidneys, 2 lungs, good heart etc etc... I think I saw a little something between the legs, and I think the tech saw it too. But she wouldn't comment as its too soon and illegal for her to say anything.

I do have my stitch in. And an ultrasound on Friday showed the baby is still alive and good, and a doppler yesterday proved there was still a heartbeat. So, so far, so good in that respect. 

I don't think anyone will consider the actualy surgery itself a success though, even though the stitch is in there and the baby is alive.

Started out well enough I guess. I don't really know as I was put under General. So everything I was told was after I woke up.

First off, it took waaaayyyy longer than it should have, which isn't good. The first surgeon tried to place the stitch unsuccessfully for an hour. She ended up calling in another surgeon who tried for an hour, and was finally able to place it. Why they didn't switch it up to a McDonald at this point is beyond me... Basically, I don't have good anatomy. My pelvis is very narrow at the bottom, and I have bony spurs, and they were getting in the way of them looping the needle back up and around. They have explained that it is doubtful I will ever be able to deliver a term baby vaginally. Or even close to term I guess. So I guess I am having a c-section this time, providing I make it to a good gestation.

Well then, because they had skin retractors on for sooo long, they all slipped and gave me 1st and 2nd degree cuts which also had to be sewn up. So that pretty much sucks. So I have my Sharodkur about 1.2cm up my pajay, I have stitches at the bottom of my cervix where they cut, up the sides of my pajay where they cut it, and in all of the retractor cuts. I am pretty sore right now.

Well then my heart went off. And I don't know how serious this is or what, but they did call a cardiologist in, and she wouldn't allow them to release me after the surgery. I had to stay in for observation, as well as an EKG. I was also told I can't fly right now until we find out what is happening, and they asked me to stay in Vancouver for at least 5 days. I guess my ventricles started beating first, which led the top part of my heart to fill with blood, so it would beat extra fast and with extra beats, just to empty the chambers. I guess its called Premature Ventricular Contractions and it led to Atrial Fibbrilation or something. Anyways, so I saw the cardiologist 3 times before I left. She wants me to wear a heart monitor for 48 hours to see how often my heart does this, and I need and echo to look for deformities, and we will take it from there.

Well, then I guess I had breathing issues while I was under too. They always put a 4 inch tube into your throat to assist your breathing while you are under. Well, I don't know what happened, but they ended up having to pull that tube out and they had to put the tubes right into my lungs instead. And I guess they were in a bit of a hurry because I ended up with whiplash and bruises down the sides of my neck. So I don't really know what that was all about...

So yeah, all in all, the stitch is in there and holding good, but the surgery itself sounds like a hot mess.


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow poor you Sherri that all sounds scary and awful but on the positive side baby is in there alive :) I hope you feel better soon and heal fast!!


----------



## Tor81

Sounds awful Sherri, sending you hugs. But on the positive side you & baby are both alive and well.

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Sounds awful Sherri, to think all that happened without you knowing about it. Am really plkeased for you that they got the surgery done though, and that baby is ok xx


----------



## sparky32

Oh Sheri that sounds awful, have been thinking of you lots the past week. So glad baby is doing great and i hope you get lots of rest and your hubby looks after you. Big hugs xx

Hello everyone, I havent been on for a while again as i had a bad chest infection which the doctor thought was swine flu, so was in bed for a long while with no internet access only my phone :(
Amyway hope everyone is doing great, really need to read up on everyones progress. 

MrsWez i would say definitely baby!! Loving your new avatar picture :) baby is getting so big.

As for the whole thrush debate, i tried the yogurt in places where it should never go and what a relief!! I would recommend it but it is very messy. Just dip a clean tampon into the yogurt and gently insert. Although are we allowedto insert tampons whilst pregnant?? I hope you get relief soon.

Well i'm on the bus going to work, hope everyone has a nice day xxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

good news everyone.... i got a docs appointment for 11:10am so i will be bugging the doctor till she gives me something to get rid of it in 24 hours lol


----------



## DragonMummy

Sherry so glad you're ok after that ordeal. Sounds bloody traumatic to me but whatever keeps baby safe. 
Sparky good to have you back. Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Doodlepants

Blimy Sherri! Sound like you've been through the mill a bit! I'm glad the baby's doing well and I hope you're on the mend and feel better soon xx

Well my living room is filled with baby stuff! The lady who gave me some maternity clothes has dropped a load of stuff round for the baby...Loads of unisex and loads of boy clothes so I'll hang on to them just in case :) Martyn thinks it's a boy but I'm sure it's another girl so we'll see. We have decided to find out as we're going to burst if we wait any longer! 20 Weeks IS a long time after all! We're not going to tell anyone that we know though as Martyn's dad doesn't want to know so we don't want to spoil it for him as someone's bound to let it slip!
Well, I'm off to start sorting through these clothes!
xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

morning everyone, another crappy night of sleeplessness and sick. Im so fed up with all this now! And Holly Willowby is just making me mad! How can a pregnant woman look as good as that and still hold down 2 jobs AND taste all the food that the chefs make! It cant be normal!!x


----------



## DragonMummy

I'd suggest a large team of well paid professionals, Mel :rofl:


----------



## fifi-folle

and a sick bucket off the side of the set!


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, hope you're all ok? I've got a bit of a sore throat and wondered what i can take for it? Are things like strepsils ok?


----------



## melissasbump

@DM Ha ha but im still waiting to see the maternity police uniform! 
That mite even cheer me up i need a laugh ! xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Freckles- I don't think you can take strepsils but halls soothers and lockets are ok I think? xx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh pants i forgot..... sorry Mel! was so excited to be home after hearing the Tiger choo choo at MW that I literally leapt into my pyjamas.... wasn't in my proper maternity shirt yesterday anyway. Divvy here ironed the wrong one so tummy was straining at the buttons all day :rofl:

I'll provide one next week :D


----------



## freckles09

Doodlepants said:


> Freckles- I don't think you can take strepsils but halls soothers and lockets are ok I think? xx

Thanks Doodle - i'll have a look on the pack of halls, soothers and lockets when i go to lunch just to double check :thumbup:


----------



## Doodlepants

If you can get hold of Samzi I'm sure it was her who had a cold a while back...... She'd know! x


----------



## Blue_bear

Yep its only strepsils you cant have. Its something to do with decongestant i think as thats why we cant have cough medicine etc as well. 

I just got back from asda.....and we are thoroughly dissapointed! The baby event was pants :(


----------



## freckles09

Thanks Blue bear - i'll pick something up at lunchtime and avoid the strepsils :thumbup:

Sorry to hear the baby event was pants! Did you get anything? All i ordered from it was wipes LOL!


----------



## DragonMummy

what was pants about it BB?


----------



## fifi-folle

re Asda I had a look online and some of the discounts are so small! You'd think with all the advertising they would actually make it worthwhile, I think they're only doing it to get people through the doors.


----------



## Doodlepants

I had a leaflet through the door about it- the nappy prices looked ok but nothing else really wowed me!
I just spoke to my mw as I have an anterior placenta and I've been worrying about a back to back birth but she said as it's my 2nd I should be ok. I'm just going to go with it! I'm actually gutted she's going now as she's grown on me! I hope I like the new one :)
My 20 week scan isn't for over 3 weeks! I've gone from not wanting to know to dying from waiting so long in a matter of days! 
So today is my one day of the week when I do nothing. I am so bored! I'm going to have to drag my arse outside for a walk later or I may just sit here and eat.....


----------



## DragonMummy

will go to saino's. 1/3 off everything. gotta be worth a look for a job lot of nappies.


----------



## DragonMummy

hmm.... not online though.... maybe it's finished already. Sigh....


----------



## freckles09

DM i heard the 1/3 off offer at Sainsburys ends today so be quick!


----------



## Blue_bear

The discounts were really small, the nappies and wipes etc didnt seem that much cheaper than you can get in normal offers. The clothes they had on 'offer' were a really small selection and not cheap at all. The rest of the stuff was like high chairs and walkers, older car seats etc so i didnt spend much time looking. 
The sainburys 1/3 off was better if it is still on DM.


----------



## Annamumof2

i am back but need to go in a mo to get the kids i have been given canesten cream and pessary... thing is girls im worried about the long thing that come with it.... can someone thats been in it help me get a rough idea how i should do it as im worried i might get it too far and hurt bump


----------



## Sofiekirsten

hey hun,

pull the bottom part of the pessary and place the tablet into the top of the other end and stick it up 'there' when you feel like you can't go any futher then thats when you press the bottom end so it releases.....

It shouldn't effect baby bump in anyway but if your worried speak to a MW....

Also I must warn you, you can get parts of the powdered trablet in your knickers so put an old pair on so they don't ruin them

:thumbup:


----------



## Annamumof2

Sofiekirsten said:


> hey hun,
> 
> pull the bottom part of the pessary and place the tablet into the top of the other end and stick it up 'there' when you feel like you can't go any futher then thats when you press the bottom end so it releases.....
> 
> It shouldn't effect baby bump in anyway but if your worried speak to a MW....
> 
> Also I must warn you, you can get parts of the powdered trablet in your knickers so put an old pair on so they don't ruin them
> 
> :thumbup:

would wearing a towel help? i mean because i got told that i might have alot of discharge come down


----------



## sparky32

has everyone started buying things? I was looking at nappies last night and forgot how bloomin expensive they are? how would we work out how many we would need per day?? I remember with my dd that we bought way too much stuff and were left with too many small nappies. I don;t know what to do this time? Should i buy some just to see us through the first month and then buy giftcards and top them up just for nappies and baby stuff. Oh i forgot how bamboozling this can be!!
I am going to buy the moses basket this month, i saw this one at Mothercare and fell in love with it straight away

https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-The-Snug-Moses-Basket/dp/B0030SQWS8/sr=1-1/qid=1295449312/ref=sr_1_1/277-5695782-6928757?_encoding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core

Its funny cause with Grace i never felt confident in buying things but this time round i want to buy everything in sight :happydance:

Oh i went for a private scan on Saturday past for my birthday and it wsa amazing we got a 3d picture, posted below and you can see baby is cosy'd into something, so cute :cloud9: I was trying to get the doctor to tell me if it was a boy or girl but he wasn't take me up on it :growlmad: will have to wait till my amnio.
There's a lady in another office who has this crystal and she asks it questions etc and depending on how it swings gives her answer and she has predicted the outcome of every baby correctly so i asked her to do it and she said it was a boy!!!! Now this is what i think and have done since the beginning, so fingers crossed it is a boy!

Okey dokey must get back to doing some work. Talk soon ladies xxxx
 



Attached Files:







baby spankie.JPG
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SugarBeth

sparky32 said:


> has everyone started buying things?

 I ordered my crib, changing table and dresser already. Should come in mid-February when I'm 20 - 22 weeks along. I bought a few baby blankets. Dh and I went to the baby aisle at the grocery store and found the diapers we'll be using and took note of the price to start planning for that. I've been decorating the nursery - I bought pictures and teddy bears (our theme is teddy bears). I'm going to have DH build me a long shelf to hang up as soon as he gets a spare moment, along with moving everything out of the room that isn't going to be there when baby comes. 

I can't wait until I get the crib built and put the bedding on it, get the dresser full of blankets and clothing, and have the diaper changer stocked for when baby arrives!

Ideally I'd love to have most things done by 24 weeks, so in case anything would happen as in the baby coming early, I'd be prepared (since I doubt if the baby was in the hospital, I'd want to have to do all the shopping then.) I'm all about preparation!


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri, I'm glad you're back and hope you get better soon. I can't believe all that went on while you were under. Good thing the baby is still going strong. 

Sparkle, welcome back! How are you feeling now? Your scan picture is adorable. Congrats! Also, on buying diapers, I was told not to get too many of the small ones. One of my friends had a bigger baby and she used so few of the newborn size that I got the rest of her stash. Now she's using bigger ones. I'm going to stock up on the bigger sizes if I find sales. 

Doodle, it stinks you're bored. I'm in the same boat. I've been watching tv and sleeping. I feel like such a bum. 

Bluebear, I love your British expressions ("The baby event was pants"). I grew up in Romania and we moved to the US about 15 years ago. I originally learned British English and I miss it sometimes. Our expressions here aren't as fun.


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> Bluebear, I love your British expressions ("The baby event was pants"). I grew up in Romania and we moved to the US about 15 years ago. I originally learned British English and I miss it sometimes. Our expressions here aren't as fun.

 I agree! I'm from the US and I'm always chuckling over the British expressions. They're so much funnier than anything we say over here. :haha:


----------



## sparky32

SugarBeth - you sound so organised, i so wish i was like you :) I'm a bit like you in that i can't wait to have the nursery all decorated so i can sit in the room and pine for my baby to arrive :) Do you have pictures?

BV - Thats great advice about buying bigger sized nappies/diapers. I have been on the look out for sales but i just missed one locally and was gutted.
I'm feeling much much better i was given antibiotics then i had to get steriods for my asthma, but feeling back to normal now, thankyou.

Oh the other thing i was thinking, does anyone know when we should be getting our Bounty packs? Do they still do them?? I last got one 11 years ago argh scary!


----------



## DragonMummy

anna my pharmacist told me NOT TO USE THE APPLICATOR!!!!! Just push it up with your finger. worked fine for me.


----------



## Tor81

Whats a Bounty pack Starry?

I've just been flu jabbed! Arm feels a bit sore but otherwise fine. :)

I'm also considering the nappy thing, I have absolutely no idea how many baby gets through, is it 2 a day, or 10 a day?! DH has just resigned from Tesco so we've got 4 weeks until we lose our discount...

xx


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri, I'm sorry you've had a rough time but I'm glad your procedure was successful

Sparky, your picture is so cute! I can't believe how big my baby is either. 

AFM, I got new contacts! I can see again. They wouldn't dilate my eyes because I'm pregnant. YAY! I'm taking Zofran again for my constant nausea and vomiting and it's working. My OB called me to tell me he is diagnosing me with hypermesis. Just another thing I have to worry about.:wacko: I just don't want to end up back in the hospital, so I am having a cup of tea. :coffee:


----------



## Doodlepants

Sparky yes we do!
I got given one at my 16 week blood app. My mw gave me a pack with the booklet in that has the form you hand in at boots....so I got 2! Greedy :)
If not, you can register on the bounty site and hopefully they'll sort you out with one.
xxxx


----------



## SugarBeth

sparky32 said:


> SugarBeth - you sound so organised, i so wish i was like you :) I'm a bit like you in that i can't wait to have the nursery all decorated so i can sit in the room and pine for my baby to arrive :) Do you have pictures?

Aww, thank you! Yes, I have some pictures somewhere. I'll have to find them today (and maybe take some updated ones) and post them. My puppy and I spend a good hour or so of every day sitting in the middle of the floor and deciding where everything should go, and imagining how it will be. I have a whole floor plan drawn out. This is my first baby, so I'm very excited! :haha:

My entire house is quite the mess, but I have everything in the nursery very organized and have everything where it should be. I got a shampoo vaccuum for Christmas and I use it every week on the carpet to get it really clean for baby. This pregnancy is FLYING by, so it's hard not to try to do everything now!


----------



## DragonMummy

Tor just get shitloads. Trust me, you'll use 'em! We were getting through 10-12 a day at first I think


----------



## MrsWez

10 to 12 diapers a day?! :help:


----------



## DragonMummy

well they feed every three hours.... that's 8 feeds a day. you change them after each feed, plus a couple of extras.....


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> well they feed every three hours.... that's 8 feeds a day. you change them after each feed, plus a couple of extras.....

That makes sense. I know newborns go through a lot of diapers, I didn't realize how many. I better buy some soon.


----------



## DragonMummy

gonna start buying a pack or two whenever we go shopping. stock up a bit.... and wipes too. Got through loads! Saves you needing to go out for a bit :D


----------



## BlueViolet

I'm not as organized as you either, Beth, but I am getting there. My husband and I put together the crib last week and even though we don't have a mattress yet, I put the bedding on there anyhow. I'm going to wash everything a couple of weeks before the birth to make sure it's nice and clean. 

I have a few cute outfits and hats and even a pair of shoes. I made a quilt that's a little big, but I'm happy with it. Next, I need to rearrange the floor plan. It's such a tiny room and it's also a guest room at the moment. We have a fold-out couch in there. I'm going to have to make room for a changing table. My mother-in-law gave us a dry sink. It's an old piece of furniture that I'd like to paint and use the top of it as a changing table. It's got two drawers and shelves inside. I bought two blue glass knobs at an antique store and I can't wait until that piece of furniture is redone. My midwife told me not to paint, so I'm going to find someone I can rope into painting that dry sink white for me. 

I'm going to try attaching some pictures. I don't know if there's a limit on size or number, so I'll find out.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 8









photo2.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 7









photo3.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 7









photo6.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 7









photo5.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> anna my pharmacist told me NOT TO USE THE APPLICATOR!!!!! Just push it up with your finger. worked fine for me.

thanks hun i will get andy to help me then as hes got longer fingers hehe.....


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
wish I was able to organize the nursery...DH is in complete reno mode you should see our house...awful, so much dust and dirt, no way for a preggo woman to live.
the nursery pics are lovely.

I have a doctor's apt today which I am looking forward to, probably me just being paranoid, but I havent felt the flutters in a few days now and I am really not big at all, most people cant tell I'm pregnant- I am 17 weeks tomorrow and I have a small frame.
Hearing the HB will put my mind at ease
:hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

That has to be the best nursery bedding I've seen! I've got animals on ours too but not as good as yours!x


----------



## Blue_bear

Cool nursery! Mine is just piles of stuff everywhere at the mo, i will get round to sorting it. I dont think i plan to use bedding as such, i think it will be sheets and then sleeping/grow bags rather than duvets etc.


----------



## freckles09

Love the nursery pics! :thumbup: The dog sitting by the cot pic is so cute! 

We're just doing a double storey rear extension on our house so will have to wait a while yet before we can start on our nursery.


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodlepants said:


> That has to be the best nursery bedding I've seen! I've got animals on ours too but not as good as yours!x

Thanks, Doodle, I'm sure yours is cute too. This one is Eddie Bauer Enchanted Hollow. I know they're a bit of a waste of money, but since it's our first child I went for the cute factor. We got to use a 20% off coupon, so that was a help. For as little fabric as they have, the baby bedding costs as much as bedding for our queen bed, which is outrageous. I told my husband that I got neutral bedding in case we decide to have another baby and he freaked out. He wants just one, so we'll see what happens. I kept joking with him that we might have twins, but we only heard one heartbeat, so probably not. It's just fun to see him squirm. :haha:


----------



## MrsWez

I love the nursery bedding and the cute doggy.


----------



## melissasbump

That bedding is lovley, i know what you mean re cost, i bought my cot bedding and moses basket at the weekend and it came to £260! Thats just bedding! Outragous but its beautiful and its my 1st baby so its worth it! 
Just had a lovely bath to try and cheer myself up a bit, i think it worked. 
Does anyone have any experiance of brest pumps?? xx


----------



## Starry Night

My mom is making the decorative quilt for the nursery that I hope can become the child's special blankie as it grows. It's a pattern based off of Beatrix Potter's Peter Rabbit. I think it works as a gender neutral theme as I loved Peter Rabbit as a kid. Beatrix Potter material is next to impossible to find so we ordered it online. And THANK GOODNESS the blanket is too small to be used as an actual blanket because when MiL found out my mom was making a quilt she freaked. She said, "but I make the quilts for all the grandchildren" so I was quickly able to say this blanket was only for decorative purposes and that baby still needed a blanket to sleep with. My in-laws already kinda resent my parents because Dh & I are closer to them and with both mothers renown for blanket-making it could turn into a competition (though my mom doesn't care...she doesn't get flustered by much and would rather play second fiddle to prevent a fight for me). So I always spin it that I'm so grateful to be getting all kinds of wonderful blankets. Which is true. Both are AMAZING at blankets. I don't really have to worry about buying anything when it comes to quilts, receiving blankets or even bibs.


----------



## BlueViolet

Starry, handmade quilts are the best. I bet your baby is going to be pampered with two competing grandmas :) 

I'm 4 months today and I look HUGE! The acne is also not particularly attractive, but I suppose it's all worth it. I got my husband to take a picture. By the end of the pregnancy all these pictures are going to make a hilarious flip book.
 



Attached Files:







bump2.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## foxforce

Welcome back Sherri glad your back with us :hugs: 
Congrats on your scan also - great news on lil bubs :D

I work as a paramedic so know quite a bit on your heart, sounds like your problem stems with the electrical conduction within your heart so they will prob monitor you for a while. As for the tube they took out, you must have started breathing as that would be the reason for removing the E.T tube and you would feel bruised and rough after general as it's not a smooth thing to get those tube in you. You've had a rough procedure but hopefully that's you sorted :hugs: All the best with your echo and heart monitor hopefully it was the stress of the general that caused it. :flower:


----------



## MrsWez

Cute bump, blueviolet.


----------



## Starry Night

Blue Violet, you look amazing! Now I have bump envy again! lol 

Sherri, so glad to hear from you again. Sorry the surgery was so rough but I'm glad you and baby are OK. :hugs:

Hubby and I made our first baby purchase!!! We bought a Beatrix Potter lamp off Ebay. Unfortunately, the one I like is shipping from Taiwan so shipping is atrocious!! We paid over $100 all together! :dohh: I would have gone for the $20 lamp with $10 shipping but it had a jack-o-lantern on it and dh and I don't really celebrate Halloween (religious reasons) and anyways, it would seem weird to have something so seasonal in the nursery.

I'm trying to find a way to save the photo in a format that is compatible with uploading it but it's not working. It's a pretty little lamp that features Benjamin Bunny and Peter Rabbit (the two characters on the blanket) and the shade is white trimmed with dangling clear beads.


----------



## foxforce

Sparky good to see you was thinking of you and sparkle wondering how you were :D Glad your ok, sorry you've been poorly x Lovely 3d scan also ....so cute. I have started buying bits, said we will to lessen the blow, we have bouncer, pram system, car seat, few bits of clothing and some toiletries. I got my bounty mum to be be voucher at my 12 week mw appoint, must be duw another on next visit.

DM congrats on hearing lil tigers hb 

Blueviolet loving the clothing, bedding, room and pooch laid there by the cot, gorgeous! I want bedding similar to yours, good taste lol Great bump pic btw envious of it!

Hope everyone else is well, just about to tuck into a home made curry mmmm .....my team playing on tv tonight against Arsenal so I need some luck sending please xxx

Blue bear I agree on Asda event was pants! I got some Johnson's powder and lotion oh and some Pampers newborn with a £2 off coupon so only a £1! Not much reduced like it looked like was going to be


----------



## Starry Night

OK, I managed to find a different photo of the same lamp in JPEG format. Isn't it cute? And I think it works for either boy or girl. I plan on keeping the same theme for all the babies with only their blankies moving up with them.
 



Attached Files:







lamp.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 5


----------



## melissasbump

@Foxforce Leeds fan huh? Me too! Looking forward to the game xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Just back from the sainsburys event. I cleared up :rofl:

I think a few others were on the same boat as me as they were nearly out of the big packs of size 1 pampers so I only got one of them plus 2 of the dinky packs - I figure one of them will do for my hospital bag as I'll be in for a couple of nights at least after the section. I got 2 multipacks of 4 x wipes which were £2 plus another multipack of the pampers ones which were £3.33. I got some gripe water, breast pads, teething gel, sudocrem, a couple of new beakers for H and some toddler snacks for him and a few other odds and sods. Happy day!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

*LADIES, 

HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE STILL AWAITING THERE 12 WEEK SCAN.....

PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!!

MUCH LOVE

*


----------



## Doodlepants

Lovely lamp starry! My aunty gave me some peter rabbit curtains (they've got the others on there too- tabitha twitchitt etc) but they're too small for the window :( They're new and lined. I was gutted when they didn't fit! :(
DM- Is gripe water any good? I didn't use it for Holly, is it for colic? I used colofac but couldn't tell if it did anything or made her worse...


----------



## Maid Marian

Just been for an all-you-can-eat chinese buffet, and man did I eat! :blush: Usually can't have more then a couple of plates, but I just kept going back - obviously Baby was hungry too!!! :munch:


----------



## Tor81

BlueViolet, I LOVE your nursery, the bambi & bunny design is beautiful, and your dog is mega cute! :)

Starry, lovely lamp, Peter Rabbit is perfect.

I'd love to start on a nursery but I have no idea where we'll be living when baby is born, we may still be here but unlikely. I'd like to buy a house nearer both sets of grandparents but we might have to rent, or even end up living with them for a bit.

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Doodle gripe water is more for tummy complaints etc. With the colic the only one that worked for us was colief. Typical as it was the priciest! But I picked some up on ebay.


----------



## Aaisrie

Got home from hospital. STARTED BLEEDING.... back at hospital waiting for dr, it's bright red and pouring out of me, please pray. I'm brokenhearted I'm about to lose noodle.


----------



## sparky32

Oh Aaisrie i pray everything is fine with baby, big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Shit Aaisire that sounds bloody scary! Try not to panic, are you at hospital now?
Thinking and praying for you so much hun! Keep us updated when you can, Hopefully all will be fine xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm petrified, I just felt a bit of water come out.. Don't know if it was a bit of urine or amniotic fluid. At hospital but the dr is away doing an emergency section so don't know when I'll be seen. I've a feeling it's bad news though... :(


----------



## sparky32

Dont give up hope, stay strong and we're all here praying for you and noodle xxxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh hun, try to stay calm, have you got any cramps? Hopefully you'll be seen soon, I don't think c-secs take long? Hopefully not. We're all here hun xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you Aaisrie xx


----------



## Britt11

positive thoughts your way Aisirie :hugs: I hope you and beany are just fine

Just back from my doc's apt, all if fine, bubs was in there moving around like crazy and a strong HB. I guess at this stage your bound to not feel movement all the time
feel better now for sure :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Hi ladies! Not been on today... I had a FULL day of work and I am absolutely exhausted. Feel like a proper achey pregnant lady, my back is in agony! First full day since I got sick. I gagged a few time during the day but managed to avoid vomit, so it's a sure sign i'm getting better! :happydance:

Good to catch up on everyone's news...

Sherri - so pleased baby is well. The whole procedure sounds pretty harsh. You are one strong lady :flower:

Sparky - welcome back! Hope you're recovering now... Gorgeous pic!

Melissa - re: holly willoughby. She may look fab but i heard that myleene klass had really bad morning sickness, and still managed to make it to some early morning cooking programme, and she was having to run out and puke every 5 mins! sounds more 'normal' to me... 

Freckles - don't take strepsils, but lockets are safe, it says so on the packet. 

Wez - sorry to hear about the hyperemesis. But so glad the zofran is working!

Blueviolet - adorable stuff!! and i love your doggy :)

Doodle - my sis used gripe water on her twins. The girl had pretty bad acid reflux and it seemed to settle her. Think you can only use it from 1 month old. 

Aaisrie hun, that sounds scary. But think positive. Remember the chances of anything happening at this stage are pretty slim. I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie let us know how you are, my thoughts are with you x

Everyone sounds very organised again today, I don't have time at the moment to focus on what to buy etc, didn't even know about the sainsbury or asda event!! My days have been so busy with work but it has paid off a bit, got a promotion and pay rise which I'd great off my maternity pay. All my sick 1st trimester days at work feel a bit more worth while now! Off for 4 days in austria tomorrow to relax why my husband and friends ski so nit sure how much I'll be able to check in but hopefully they'll have wifi.


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh have a good time Hann! Sounds like you've earned it! x


----------



## DragonMummy

aaisrie am thinking of you. hoping theres a rational and non terrifying explaination. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tor81

Sending you big hugs Aaisrie, it must be so worrying but hope everything is ok.

Congrats on your promotion Hann, and have a great time in Austria, I'm off to Andorra on Sunday & I too will have to sit around and relax all day while DH & friends ski.

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Alright ladies, I took A LOT of pictures of how my nursery looks so far. Since the crib/dresser/changing table won't be in until next month, it looks a bit empty, but there's tons of stuff just waiting to go into place. 

I didn't want to slow down the thread, so to see the pictures (there's about 10 pictures) go HERE

Not pictured, I also have a stroller and infant car seat tucked away in the closet.


----------



## Tor81

Love your quilt SugarBeth!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

wow - beautiful, SugarBeth!


----------



## BlueViolet

Starry, that is a beautiful lamp. It was worth the money :) 

Aaisrie, I'm praying for you. It's terrible that you have to go back to the hospital so soon. Hope everything gets better soon!

Hann, I heard Austria is beautiful. You should find a good restaurant and hang out there while everyone is done skiing. Maybe even find a fireplace and put your feet up while everyone else is freezing their buns off. 

Beth, your bear motif is so cute and vintage looking. I love that poster on the wall. Those teddy bears look so huggable :)


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> wow - beautiful, SugarBeth!




Tor81 said:


> Love your quilt SugarBeth!
> 
> xx

 Thank you both! The quilt cost me only $2 at a second hand store. It's usually part of a $200 set! I'm going to buy some sheets that go with the patterns so it looks like an official bedding set. :happydance:



BlueViolet said:


> Beth, your bear motif is so cute and vintage looking. I love that poster on the wall. Those teddy bears look so huggable :)

 Thanks! The walls were already decorated when we bought the house - and before even bidding on it, I knew that nursery was mine so I bought the poster right away. I was sure glad that we got the house after already starting to decorate for it!


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh sugar that sign bought a tear to my eye!..well a few actually!
Absolutely beautiful!! x


----------



## Hann12

Thanks everyone, I think my plan will be to do lots of eating, sleeping, and reading by the fires! It's minus 11 apparently so not too excited about going outside! I'll leave that to the skiers! 
Tor - I bet Andora will be amazing! I hope you have a great time! 
By the time I get back I hope we have the Internet so I can stop relying on my iPhone to catch up with you guys!


----------



## DragonMummy

ooooh good idea! it'll look fab!

we have so much to do.... When we moved into the house we were going to get an extension but the bank f**ked up the mortgage so we have to wait ti we renew in 3 years. But we moved into the middle bedroom, put H in the box room and kept the big back bedroom as a spare room as we were going to be knocking it through. So we have to move all the crap out of the spare room and move all our stuff into there. Then decorate Harry's new room and get him new furniture - a brand new big boy bed plus a wardrobe and chest of drawers. Then Tigers room depends on whether we're team pink or blue. if it's blue, then Harry's Little Digger decor can stay and all we need to do is convert his bed back into a cot. If it's a she then i'm going to keep the pale green walls and have a green and pink floral theme. It's decorated with stickers at the moment so they come off easily enough. just new curtains and some pretty stickers. Easy!


----------



## SugarBeth

Doodlepants said:


> Ahh sugar that sign bought a tear to my eye!..well a few actually!
> Absolutely beautiful!! x

 Aww! It did the same to me as well!

I can't wait until I find out the gender of the baby. I'm waiting for that to do more. There's some adorable teddy bear wall decals I found that I'd like to put up, and I want to find some curtains that have blue and brown in them. I also want to get wooden letters to spell out baby's name (we have the names picked out, just need to know which team we're on for sure!)


----------



## Starry Night

Aaisrie, my thoughts are with you. I had a big bleed at 14 weeks too. I filled the toilet for several hours and it didn't slow until the next day. My mom had a similar experience and she said she lost fluids along with blood but my sister is alive and well.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Sooo jealous of you skiing ladies! well not skiing, but in the mountains. Will be so nice. have fun!


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Hello, how is everybody doing? I've not been on for a while so terrified to see how many pages there are. 

Have any of you found out aby's gender? At my 15 week scan there was nothing inbetween baby's legs so now after thinking boy all along i am very confused and thinking it could be a girl afterall! I'd be ecstatic to have a girl but would be very happy with a boy :D i also think the profile looks slightly girly too!! What do you think?

What are everyones names, if you have them picked? For a boy it will be Finley Isaiah, for a girl Imogen Alana :D xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

XSunshineMumX said:


> Hello, how is everybody doing? I've not been on for a while so terrified to see how many pages there are.
> 
> Have any of you found out aby's gender? At my 15 week scan there was nothing inbetween baby's legs so now after thinking boy all along i am very confused and thinking it could be a girl afterall! I'd be ecstatic to have a girl but would be very happy with a boy :D i also think the profile looks slightly girly too!! What do you think?
> 
> What are everyones names, if you have them picked? For a boy it will be Finley Isaiah, for a girl Imogen Alana :D xxx

 We'll be getting a gender scan next month. Super excited to find out! Have you done anything like the chinese gender chart or placenta test? Both told me boys, plus the intelligender test. So we're leaning on that, even though it may not mean anything!

For a boy we're going with William Lee (and calling him Liam) and for a girl we're going with Katherine (Kate)


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Lovely names :D

I did the red cabbage test and it came out boy three times but also came out purple at one point which indicates girl so realised it wasn't very reliable lol. I was completely convinced boy because of the bad morning sickness as had it bad with my boy but it has gone now. However this baby has a different father to the other two so realised it could be that and my pregnancy could be like either and be either gender!! Starting to think girl now though as there clearly was nothing between beanies legs :/ lol xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

XSunshineMumX said:


> Lovely names :D
> 
> I did the red cabbage test and it came out boy three times but also came out purple at one point which indicates girl so realised it wasn't very reliable lol. I was completely convinced boy because of the bad morning sickness as had it bad with my boy but it has gone now. However this baby has a different father to the other two so realised it could be that and my pregnancy could be like either and be either gender!! Starting to think girl now though as there clearly was nothing between beanies legs :/ lol xxx

 Thanks!

I wanted to do the cabbage test just for fun, but then I heard it only works if you're under 10 weeks. 

I have NO idea what this baby is. I don't have any of those "feelings" so I'm very curious. And I basically have no belly, so I can't even use the old wives tale of seeing how I'm carrying - because you can't tell I'm carrying at all! :haha:

I've studied my ultrasound pictures, but there's nothing to be seen. Just have to wait...


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Well i had a good look when she measured baby's legs and there wasn't anything there. I'm not a big believer on how you're carrying. I'm carrying more all over like i did my girl BUT i did lose a lot of weight before i got pregnant with Joseph so i was bound to be all bump lol! Hardly reliable for me :D xxx


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie- I hope that noodle is safe and fine. Sorry you are going through something so scary. 

Sunshine- I got a scan Sunday and the sonographer says we unofficially have a boy. We will call him Jonathan Asher. We'll confirm at a 17 week scan on the 1st of February.


----------



## gw76

Aaisrie - i hope all is well - sending positive vibes your way...

Have been out of the loop the last week or so - computer crashed, lost everything - luckily had most of it backed up...


----------



## foxforce

Aaisrie so sorry your having more stress, keeping everything crossed for you and your noodle :hugs:

Grrr its 0140 and I'm wide awake can't get to sleep -indigestion going to have to go get some gaviscon! Dh is doing his best to prevent me sleeping too snoring away :growlmad: blooming home made curry for you!


----------



## MrsWez

foxforce said:


> Aaisrie so sorry your having more stress, keeping everything crossed for you and your noodle :hugs:
> 
> Grrr its 0140 and I'm wide awake can't get to sleep -indigestion going to have to go get some gaviscon! Dh is doing his best to prevent me sleeping too snoring away :growlmad: blooming home made curry for you!

Wow, it's 9pm here on the east coast in the states. sorry you have such bad indigestion. water helps me


----------



## SugarBeth

MrsWez said:


> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> Aaisrie so sorry your having more stress, keeping everything crossed for you and your noodle :hugs:
> 
> Grrr its 0140 and I'm wide awake can't get to sleep -indigestion going to have to go get some gaviscon! Dh is doing his best to prevent me sleeping too snoring away :growlmad: blooming home made curry for you!
> 
> Wow, it's 9pm here on the east coast in the states. sorry you have such bad indigestion. water helps meClick to expand...

 I'm on the East Coast as well. :thumbup:

Milk often helps me for indigestion. And tums.


----------



## MrsWez

where are you from SugarBeth? I live in Myrtle Beach, SC. But I'm from Upstate NY.


----------



## Sherri81

I have Aaisrie (I think the spelling is correct :roll: ) on facebook, and there looks to be some sort of blood clot. I'm not sure of its location, but the Drs said it is unusual and they don't know what it is. It is the size of a grape, I think she said. But she hasn't said much more. So hopefully it is nothing serious, but if I see anything else, and if she hasn't updated here, I will do my best. But my head is sort of fuzzy still, so I'll just do the best I can...

Foxforce, out of curiosity, if I did start breathing again while I had the little 4 inch tube in my throat, why would they then put in the lung intubation? I was told that they had initially put in the little tube, but that 'something' happened, and I needed the full intubation into my lungs. But they never said what that 'something' was...

And as for the heart... well, it is something that has been happening for a bit, I guess. But here's the thing. You ladies might remember me saying that when I went into labour with Devon, I had a Dr in Quesnel by the name of Dr Stals, and I had been his patient for probably 2 years, maybe 3 (I have a new Dr now). Well, this was the Dr who saw me repeatedly and said I wasn't in labour, didn't have an infection, and he sent me home on T3's with coedine and sleeping pills. Well, then I did go on to deliver Devon because I was in labour, and the labour was brought on by Bacterical Vaginosis that ascended through my cervix, toughced the amniotic sac, burst it and went in, causing acute chorioamniotitis...

Well, I had mentioned to this Dr on a few occassions that I would have episodes where it felt like my heart was missing beats and then beating really rapidly after that. And I mentioned chest pain, and dizziness associated with these spells... followed by extreme exhaustion. And without so much as a listen to my heart, he wrote it off as chest wall pain. And so I have gone for a couple of years now, and these episodes have been getting more frequent, to the point of having at least one a week and lasting half an hour. But I always thought I was perfectly fine! I thought I just had 'chest wall pain.' So I told the cardiologist this, and she just rolled her eyes and said what I was describing was exactly what was seen on the heart monitor, and that it most definately was NOT chest wall pain. She seemed a little pissed off by this whole thing...

So I guess it is something I have, and hopefully it never really gets worse. Unfortunately, I have just found out that my mom was diagnosed with Atrial Fibbrilation after a client of hers (she's a book keeper) saw her having the same sort of episode. She took her pulse, found the missed beats etc, set her up with the monitor, and lo and behold, I guess she has a heart condition and needs meds now. But I never put 2 and 2 together...

But seriously.... how in the hell is that Dr, Dr Stals, still practicing medicine?? Hell, I think I would do a better job! I bet my dog would do a better job, and she really isn't the smartest girl in the bunch.


----------



## Sherri81

Oh, and I feel so left out because everyone is discussing names and nurseries and shopping deals. :(

I am happy for you ladies, but I can't even contribute to those discussions. All I can say is, if its a girl, the room is done. If its a boy, then I don't know what to do, and I have so much girly material left over from making Devon's curtains. So maybe I will get someone to make me a patchwork quilt with the leftover material, since I am always so cold, and then the material wouldn't be wasted, and it would always be a reminder of her. But that is really where we stand there... If its a girl, it needs furniture and some decorations (butterflies, ladybugs etc). If its a boy... who knows... Furniture as well as some paint colour changes. But I think we will decide this when the baby is born and in the hospital.


----------



## SugarBeth

MrsWez said:


> where are you from SugarBeth? I live in Myrtle Beach, SC. But I'm from Upstate NY.

 I'm from a small town in south east Pennsylvania. 

There's not many people on this board from the US, let alone the east coast (I've mainly seen people in TX and CA)


----------



## amand_a

At least you guys all have similar time zines SugarBeth. Its currently 4.30pm here, i wake up every morning to loads of conversation i have missed. Im always posting about something that was already done with lol.


----------



## SugarBeth

amand_a said:


> At least you guys all have similar time zines SugarBeth. Its currently 4.30pm here, i wake up every morning to loads of conversation i have missed. Im always posting about something that was already done with lol.

 Oh, I hate that too! I can't imagine how much you many posts you must have to go through. I feel like when I check each morning, I'm coming into everyone else's mid day and I have about 4 - 5 pages to read before getting all caught up!

Worst, I tend to post late night, so when anyone writes to me after I go to bed, I have to go pages and pages back to find it, and then when I respond, it feels like it's very old news! :haha:

It also gets very slow around 9 PM on the whole board for me. I'd imagine how that is for you at 4:30!


----------



## Aaisrie

Thank you for all the positive msgs and support, it's really appreciated. I'm being rescanned this morning (hopefully I won't have to wait until this afternoon). They found a big blood clot and said it was really unusual, they'd never seen something like it before - I don't know if they meant size or placement. It's about the size of a cherry tomato which is pretty big considering baby is only lemon-size. Still bleeding this morning, the nurses are monitoring it. X


----------



## amand_a

Fingers crossed Aaisrie! hopefully it turns out to be something fixable, or at least not dangerous to you and bubs. Gosh you've been through enough, time for some good luck to come your way I think!

Sherri sorry to hear you have had such a hard time with your procedure, hopefully it will be clear sailing from now on!


----------



## Annamumof2

well i did the thing last night and it seems to of carmed it down alot... im still itchy but not alot i can tell its itchy but i havent scratched so i guess thats a good sign.... i cant get any yogurt till saturday sadly but ive been told to get that one that is adverticed on TV the TLC one?

oh and i'm an onion today :-D


----------



## sparky32

Aaisrie i hope they can sort it out without harming you and noodle, will be thinking of you both xxxx

Anna, yeah for it calming down long may it continue xx


----------



## sparky32

Aaisrie i hope they can sort it out without harming you and noodle, will be thinking of you both xxxx

Anna, yeah for it calming down long may it continue xx


----------



## mummySS

Don't worry all you US /Oz peeps! I love waking up in the morning and hearing your news! And Amanda - technically you're actually ahead of all of us ;-)

Sherri - what a lousy doctor. I always think you know your body the best, listen to what it's telling you. And btw I'm not decorating a nursery either. I might buy a couple of bits and bobs but I'm a bit superstitious so would rather not do anything beforehand. Each to their own! 

Xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh aaisrie so pleased to hear that it's not as bad as it looked. Fingers tightly crossed for a happy outcome. X


----------



## sparky32

BV - I love you nursery set, so so cute. Oh i am jealous xxx

Starry - What a sweet light, i do like Peter Rabbit xxx

Oh i don't know what theme to have yet, will wait and see if its a boy or girl............only 14 days to wait!!!

xxx


----------



## Maid Marian

Felt movement again last night - like bubbles popping :D Can't wait to feel more little bangs, like the first time, amazing!


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, had our 16 week appointment today and hear baby's heart beat :cloud9: Everything else is fine so am really pleased :happydance:

Going to order our travel system today. Can i just ask is it to just strap a car seat in and not have a base? Bases aren't necessities are they? The car seat that comes with the pram doesn't fit on any bases...

Aaisrie fingers crossed for you and that everything will be ok.


----------



## Blue_bear

You can just strap them in too, thats all i intend to do.

Congrats on a good appt :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Just saw the dr. Been rescanned, Noodle is still alive and kicking, they still don't know what way it's gonna go and said it could go either way but with Noodle still having a heartbeat they're airing on the positive side. Being kept in to monitor the bleeding. The dr said they can't diagnose placenta previa as it's far too early but that's a possibility for what's causing the blood which is sitting right behind my placenta. The placenta is... Either really close or covering my cervix - not sure which!

Thanks for all the prayers, keep praying please!


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh freckles what are you getting? You can just strap the infant car seats in, I prefer a base as they look sturdier and I'm rubbish at doing the belt lol! But they all have to pass a safety test so don't worry, just make sure you know how to belt it correctly and that it doesn't move about once belted in xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Ooh Aaisrie that sounds a bit better. When will they know for sure whats going on?
I'm soo glad that noodle's still ok, I was thinking about you last night and hoping that everything would be ok. Sounds like you've got a fighter! xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Rose_W said:


> Felt movement again last night - like bubbles popping :D Can't wait to feel more little bangs, like the first time, amazing!

Yay!! I could feel bubs last night and got Martyn to put his hand on my tum and he said he could just about feel something, very small though! xx


----------



## freckles09

Thanks girls - i was getting confused with all the bases but then saw that the car seat on the only travel system we like doesn't even fit on a car base! But you're right doodles that they'll have had to have passed a safety test.

We're thinking about getting this one https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...displayA_54_10751_-1_14601_110815_10001_14051

Aaisire - will keep my fingers crossed for you and baby. Try to stay positive.


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive brought a Hauck pram freckles and so far i love it! Its a different model but its just what i wanted.

Will keep my fingers crossed for you Aaisrie, good news that Noodle is still ok in there though xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls. Doodle I don't know if or when they'll know!! The dr just kept sayin it's a waiting game and could go either way? 
I appreciate all the positive thoughts and prayers x


----------



## Doodlepants

Well take care Aaisire, Hopfully you won't have to be in there too long! xxx

Love the travel system freckles! It's really nice. I like the hauk stuff, they made Holly's highchair! x


----------



## freckles09

YAY gladd Hauck has good reviews :thumbup: I've just ordered it but it won't be delivered til 2nd May! How am i meant to wait that long LOL?!


----------



## Starry Night

Aaisrie, glad to hear that your baby is OK. I hope the bleeding stops soon and that you don't have placenta previa. It took 5 days for my bleeding to stop the last time and I had a bit of pink spotting this week so try not to get discouraged if it doesn't go away right away.

Sherri, I'm not really planning my nursery either. I do feel kind of superstitious about it. My mothers just have to start work on the blankets now because those take time. And I ordered the lamp online and I wanted it here before we move. But the actual nursery items --crib, change table, play pen, etc, I will probably wait until third trimester. I just feel in no rush for anything. Also, I was planning the Peter Rabbit theme for my last baby and am just carrying it over. I feel a little weird about that but I'm attached to the idea and already had bought the quilt material.


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, congrats on finding out the gender! Jonathan is a beautiful name :)

Aaisrie, thanks for updating us. I'm glad the baby is okay. Hope the doctors figure something out soon and fix it. 

Beth, I think I'm probably the closest to you. I live in NY state not too far from the PA border. My parents live in Reading, PA and we're visiting them this weekend. I'm looking forward to some outlet shopping. When you sent your blog link with pictures, I noticed that it said you went to Penn State too. Go Lions! :) 

Sherri and Mummy, we're all getting carried away with buying stuff, but the baby just needs somewhere to sleep and some diapers. All the decorations and cute stuff is really for us more than for them. I don't think a baby boy would have a clue if the room is decorated for a girl. The most important thing is that they're healthy. 

This is way off topic - I was watching TV while drinking my morning coffee and I ended up watching a show on TLC about an ectopic pregnancy (egg in the fallopian tube that ruptured later) that lasted 46 yrs. Can you imagine that? Carrying around a baby for that long and having no clue...


----------



## Doodlepants

freckles09 said:


> YAY gladd Hauck has good reviews :thumbup: I've just ordered it but it won't be delivered til 2nd May! How am i meant to wait that long LOL?!

Look on the bright side- you won't have to worry about finding a place to put it yet! :happydance: xx


----------



## melissasbump

hi everyone..
Aaisrie.. Glad the baby is still doing well, still keeping everything crossed for you xx

Well ive just got back from doctors with more sickness medication, so fed up of taking it but its now out of desperation. Have had a really bad headache last 2 days as well so thats not helped the nausea

Those buying things.. ive been buying quite a bit to be honest, my furniture gets delivered next week, its been more about spreading the cost for me (As well as being excited) We only moved in Sept to a brand new house so my nursery is a blank canvas at the mo/junk room

Im meant to be at work tonight but not going as feel too rough today, luckily my work appear to deal with pregnancy in a very understanding way and my line manager is also a personal friend which helps! 
Hope you are all having good days xx


----------



## freckles09

Doodlepants said:


> freckles09 said:
> 
> 
> YAY gladd Hauck has good reviews :thumbup: I've just ordered it but it won't be delivered til 2nd May! How am i meant to wait that long LOL?!
> 
> Look on the bright side- you won't have to worry about finding a place to put it yet! :happydance: xxClick to expand...

True! Our nursery isn't even built yet as it's in our new extension so May is good timing really - i just hate waiting LOL

Melissa i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> Beth, I think I'm probably the closest to you. I live in NY state not too far from the PA border. My parents live in Reading, PA and we're visiting them this weekend. I'm looking forward to some outlet shopping. When you sent your blog link with pictures, I noticed that it said you went to Penn State too. Go Lions! :)

 Oh wow! I live quite close to Reading. Yes, I went to Penn State Berks campus until last semester when we were planning on getting pregnant. You're definitely close!


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie, Glad the baby is still doing well and hope you continue to improve. 

I don't really have anything in the nursery except for a bassinet, neutral crib and a convertible car seat. It will probably stay that way until late spring. I don't really have a theme planned. It depends on what I can find that I like. 
And I am feeling very ill this morning and I have to work tonight. Ugh.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks ladies. The dr is coming to see me later as I've been cramping all afternoon... Fed up of all this panic and waiting.
I did discover the lady opposite me is 103!


----------



## curlew

Hi all

not been around for a few days as my power pack for the laptop died and had to get a new one. Just caught up on the news.

hugs for those having a rough time at the moment.

Love seeing all the bump, scan and nursery pictures it makes it all seem so real.

AFM- had my booking in appointment on Tuesday which was great. The 
midwife was really lovely. I have my dating scan on Monday which I am quite nervous about as its the first scan since the CVS and I am so anxious that the baby is okay. Have still been feeling movements in my tummy on the left hand side which is where the baby normally is when they scan but I'm not sure if its baby movements I'm feeling or wind lol.

Still not able to eat in the evenings and my MS hits around 4pm and I feel dreadful. It's bad enough having to make something for DS. I had bad wind and acid indigestion on Tuesday night from 1am to 5am so was up half the night. I was blaming it on not eating in the evenings so made myself some dinner on Wednesday evening, managed about 3 mouthfuls and then had to put the rest in the bin!! Roll on 2nd trimester and some normality in my diet.


----------



## BlueViolet

Curlew, hope you feel better soon! Try some bland food and see if it goes down. Ironically, eating constantly got rid of my nausea. 

Beth, that's cool you went to Berks. I grew up in that area. I got my bachelors from Bucknell. Then I worked for a couple of years and decided to go into teaching, and I went to PSU main for my masters in curriculum and instruction. Right now I'm not working, which is good and bad. I'm tired all the time, so I don't think I could handle the crazy teaching hours. On the other hand, I miss my old coworkers and some of my students.


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> Beth, that's cool you went to Berks. I grew up in that area. I got my bachelors from Bucknell. Then I worked for a couple of years and decided to go into teaching, and I went to PSU main for my masters in curriculum and instruction. Right now I'm not working, which is good and bad. I'm tired all the time, so I don't think I could handle the crazy teaching hours. On the other hand, I miss my old coworkers and some of my students.

 I understand - I was going for my BA in teaching. I was doing Early Education. Only the more I went through the classes, the more I realized it wasn't something I actually wanted to do, so I stopped until I could find a degree that was actually useful (I love art/writing in college, but there's no way I'd major in them). 

In other news, I'm 17 weeks today! :happydance: I can't believe I have a baby that's between 5.5-6 inches inside of me, that's supposively a gymnist, and I've yet to feel the little one! Every night I lay really still and try to feel *something*, but nothing yet. Come on, baby! 

I made turkey stir fry this morning. The whole house smells so yummy!


----------



## BlueViolet

Yeah, teaching is not for everyone. I got terribly burned out during my first two years. It's nice to have a break. 

Congrats on getting to 17wks. I'm at 16w 1d. It seems like forever until my 20 wk scan. I really need to find out the gender. 

Turkey stir fry sounds good. I went grocery shopping yesterday and I bought a ton of food. It barely all fit in the cart. I've been eating some odd things lately. I read in a magazine that sardines are good for you, so I bought a can of those and ate them with some french bread and fresh dill and lemon. Then I washed it down with lemonade, a peach, and an orange. Later that night I burped sardines and orange. Disgusting, but it tasted great at the time. My husband just shakes his head when he sees what I eat...hehe


----------



## Tor81

SugarBeth &#8211; do your chosen names have anything to do with the royal wedding this year, or just coincidence?

Gw76 &#8211; what a pain about your computer, lucky you had most things backed up.

Sherri, really sorry that things have been tough for you, really hope things get better for you from here on in.

I&#8217;m very jealous of the girls feeling movements already, sometimes I try and concentrate really hard to see if I can feel anything but I guess its probably just too early for me.

Aaisrie &#8211; glad everything sounds ok, keep positive.

BlueViolet &#8211; love the sound of your diet!!

My arm is still quite sore after yesterday's flu jab, I usually sleep on my left hand side so I kept waking myself up last night whenever I rolled onto my left side, ouch. :)

I'm just watching Big Fat Gypsies Weddings which I recorded the other night, I'm in shock!

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Tor81 said:


> SugarBeth  do your chosen names have anything to do with the royal wedding this year, or just coincidence?xx

:rofl: Just coincidence. I thought it was hilarious when that happened. We had the names William and Katherine picked out before we even met each other (just so happens we both loved the names for future children! :haha: ) So of course when we got pregnant, we decided our baby would be William or Katherine...and then the royal wedding was announced and I felt a bit silly! 

We told some family and friends about the names, and no one caught it yet. I've been waiting for someone to mention it, because the royal wedding news is everywhere.


----------



## MrsWez

I love both names, sugerbeth. Unfortunately William doesn't go with our last name. We may use Katherine if we have a girl next time.


----------



## BlueViolet

Beth, that's funny about the names. They are very popular traditional names. Sometimes you don't realize the association with the names until someone points it out. I thought about Isabella for a while because I've always liked the name, but I don't think I can pick it with all the Twillight publicity. 

I've been watching Top Chef and getting really hungry. Anyone else watch that show? It always makes me want to experiment with cooking...some experiments taste better than others, though. Good thing my husband is a willing guinea pig :)


----------



## SugarBeth

MrsWez said:


> I love both names, sugerbeth. Unfortunately William doesn't go with our last name. We may use Katherine if we have a girl next time.

 Thanks, I love them as well. 



BlueViolet said:


> Beth, that's funny about the names. They are very popular traditional names. Sometimes you don't realize the association with the names until someone points it out. I thought about Isabella for a while because I've always liked the name, but I don't think I can pick it with all the Twillight publicity.
> 
> I've been watching Top Chef and getting really hungry. Anyone else watch that show? It always makes me want to experiment with cooking...some experiments taste better than others, though. Good thing my husband is a willing guinea pig :)

 William is actually after my husband. To make the difference, the baby will be called Liam, which we decided on before I realized how popular it was! But so is William, so oh well! These two are the only traditional names we have planned, so it's a bit funny. 

I LOVE all shows on the Food Network. When we were TTC, I loved the TLC channel with all the baby shows. Now I just want to watch food, and how food is cooked, and basically my dog and I sit there wanting to lick the screen. I need one of those chefs to be my own personal cook! :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

> I thought about Isabella for a while because I've always liked the name, but I don't think I can pick it with all the Twillight publicity.

Before I got pregnant with this one and Isabelle was only our second choice for a girl's name I told a friend that I liked the name Isabelle and her immediate reaction was, "eww, no, you're not allowed to name her after the Twilight character! You're not going to call her Bella, are you?" And I was like, um no.....you know I hate Twilight. And it's IsabellE, not IsabellA. And we'd be calling her Izzy!!

Our first choice for a girl had been Kaitlin but all the girls born at our church this year have a "kay" sounding name. Kayla, Kaylen, Kate, etc, etc and it's becoming a huge joke amongst everyone. And then whenever I dreamed about our Lil Peanut that we lost it was always a girl (we lost it before anyone could tell the gender) and I sorta associated the name Kaitlin with my first baby.


----------



## Maid Marian

Yay! Got this gorgeous moses-basket, from a nearly-new board.
So excited, it's lovely, and looks nice and sturdy :thumbup:
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8610440324968928.jpg


----------



## MrsWez

I personally love Twilight. (I know, I know, I know. In my defense, I liked it WAY before the craze.) But I would NEVER name my child because one of the characters. My niece's middle name is Isabella, but that name was popular way before Twilight. I loved the name Rosalie since I was a little girl but now I can't because it's getting way too "trendy"/Twilighty for me. :( I like unusual names. Unfortunately DH gets veto power so I have to settle for more normal names.

Isabelle is a great name. Izzy or Belle are great NNs too.


----------



## MrsWez

Rose_W said:


> Yay! Got this gorgeous moses-basket, from a nearly-new board.
> So excited, it's lovely, and looks nice and sturdy :thumbup:
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8610440324968928.jpg

I WANT!!! 

I have this one. 
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41PUWMlJZLL._AA300_.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

What lovely moses basket! So goregous!


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Hello Aiserie (sp?) i hope everything is okay with everything. Sorry i'm on my mobile x x x


----------



## BlueViolet

Both moses baskets are lovely! The baby is going to be nice and snug in there. 

I don't mean to cast any negative light on the name Isabella/Isabelle. I still love it. It used to be my French name back in high school. I just try to stay away from trends as much as possible. When I taught 8th grade all the girls would talk about was how much they were obsessed with Twillight. It was a bit much to bear. I did watch one of the movies to see what they were talking about and it wasn't bad. I thought it was funny how PG13 it was. They kept it so clean. The characters exchanged a lot of sultry looks.


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet said:


> Both moses baskets are lovely! The baby is going to be nice and snug in there.
> 
> I don't mean to cast any negative light on the name Isabella/Isabelle. I still love it. It used to be my French name back in high school. I just try to stay away from trends as much as possible. When I taught 8th grade all the girls would talk about was how much they were obsessed with Twillight. It was a bit much to bear. I did watch one of the movies to see what they were talking about and it wasn't bad. I thought it was funny how PG13 it was. They kept it so clean. The characters exchanged a lot of sultry looks.

I agree with the following. And how PG13 twilight is. As a grown married woman, the imagination runs wild with Robert Pattinson sometimes. :blush: But I enjoy the books 3x more. I shudder to think how many Aidens, Evas, Avas, Jaydens, Jacksons, Emilys, Maddisons, Olivias my child will go to school with. NOT THAT THERE IS ANYTHING WRONG WITH THOSE NAMES. Being a Michele born in the early 80s was Not fun. I was one of 5 in one class. :nope:


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, you crack me up! I'm totally there with you. And from a teacher's perspective, it's tough when you end up with a bunch of kids with the same name. But that's what nicknames are for. The toughest thing though was keeping track of the different pronunciations of the same name spelled exactly the same.


----------



## SugarBeth

I definitely understand staying away from the trend names. I had a hard enough time with William and Katherine, I was afraid they were too popular and there'd be a million more of them because they're very traditional names. But then I realized that I liked them too much to care, and they're not "trendy names" where there will be a million of the same named babies in one year such as how many Edwards and Bellas there are currently. They're just classic, so I was okay with using them (which is good, because I really wanted to use them! lol)


----------



## MrsWez

I completely agree with you guys on this. I love traditional and unusual names. Just not trendy as my name was trendy growing up. Thankfully the Michelle fad has passed for the most part. One of my close friends wanted to name her daughter after me. :dohh: She ended up naming her daughter...wait for it...Dorothy.


----------



## BlueViolet

William and Katherine have been around for a long time, so definitely classic. Plus, lots of nickname options. 

It's funny because since we were talking about trends I looked up the most popular names of last year and Ethan is 5th on the list. 

https://www.babynames.com/Names/Popular/

I still like it in spite of it, but my husband doesn't like it as much. There were many others I came up with that he disliked more, so we'll see what we'll end up with. He likes Joel. Part of me wants to go with something really unique, but he shot down all of those ideas... I'm sure we'll duke it out once we find out the gender. Having a girl would resolve some of those issues since we seem to agree more on girl names.


----------



## MrsWez

Didn't see Jonathan on the list but Asher is number 22. Yay! I like Harper for a girl too.


----------



## BlueViolet

Harper is pretty too. It's not very common. The only one I can think of is the author of To Kill A Mockingbird. 

I'm sitting here eating Ben and Jerry's Chunky Monkey, watching tv, browsing baby stuff websites, and checking the forum, while my husband is playing video games. How sad, but at least I can multitask! LOL

What do you think of: 

https://store.pacifieronline.com/mmr25056.html


----------



## MrsWez

How freaking cute and cool is that?! I am getting a handme down but I think it looks very retro chic! I'm "working." Hubby is at home packing for our trip to Southern California. And I am eating Asian pears.


----------



## BlueViolet

California sounds like fun. I would love a vacation about now. It's freezing here! One night it was -6F. 

I'm getting some hand-me downs from a friend too, but I can't help but look for some new stuff. The problem with online shopping is that you can't test stuff out before you buy. I can't find any of the online strollers in stores. I just want to push them around and make sure they're manageable before I buy. We might have to drive to a bigger city for better selection.


----------



## MrsWez

Same problem here, we may test a few strollers out in Cali as Los Angles has great baby stores. It was 58 degrees here, it's supposed to be 70 in San Diego on Sunday. I can't wait. I used to live in Watertown, NY and don't miss the snow, ice or cold. :cold:


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> California sounds like fun. I would love a vacation about now. It's freezing here! One night it was -6F.

 Ugh, me too! I'm so tired of all the snow. We've been getting so many snow and ice storms lately, and there's supposed to be a 4 inch snow fall tonight! Where's my spring at already?? I'm done with winter.


----------



## MrsWez

Err, It was 58 here. Sorry, but it was nice and sunny.:flower:


----------



## BlueViolet

Ouuu, I'm jealous. I would love 58 degrees. We tried living in Southern MD, where it was a lot less cold, but the allergies were awful. At least the snow is pretty to look at and play with. My dog goes nuts for it. He rolls in it and eats it. He looks like a bird taking a dust bath, except with snow. Then he starts running like a mad man. I'm afraid one day I'll fall trying to hold on to him. I need to train him some more. He's only 2, so there is some hope that he'll settle down. Here he's catching a snowball. Cheapest treat ever!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0019copy.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsWez

Aww, how cute is he. My cats are lazy and don't like rain. I don't think they'd like the snow. But I still find ways to torture them. 

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/storm-1.jpg


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> Ouuu, I'm jealous. I would love 58 degrees. We tried living in Southern MD, where it was a lot less cold, but the allergies were awful. At least the snow is pretty to look at and play with. My dog goes nuts for it. He rolls in it and eats it. He looks like a bird taking a dust bath, except with snow. Then he starts running like a mad man. I'm afraid one day I'll fall trying to hold on to him. I need to train him some more. He's only 2, so there is some hope that he'll settle down. Here he's catching a snowball. Cheapest treat ever!

 haha, your dog sounds a bit like mine! She's only 9 months old so this is her first winter. She's a Bernese Mountain Dog, so she's basically made for the snow and she loves it SO much that we had to go buy her a chain to have on when she's out there or she will refuse to come in all day long (she barks, so I can't let her do that.) I was trying to chase her down to bring her in, but with all the ice I can't risk that anymore. But she also tries to not just eat the snow (that's both on the ground and in the air), but destroy all of it with her mouth and front paws! And she loves rolling in it over and over and then running in the house to shake it all off. :dohh:

This was her during her first snow fall. She looked up at me laughing at her (she was destroying snow) and gave me this "Whaaaat?" look:

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture5136.jpg


----------



## BlueViolet

HAHA! That's a cute kitty. I love the annoyed look. I tried putting antlers on Lando for a Christmas photo, but he tried eating them. The Santa hat was also a no no because he thought it was a toy and wanted to run with it in his mouth.


----------



## BlueViolet

Beth, your dog is adorable! I love that breed. I knew of one that was so huge he looked like a bear...a very gentle bear that would back you up into a corner and force you to pet his back.


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> Beth, your dog is adorable! I love that breed. I knew of one that was so huge he looked like a bear...a very gentle bear that would back you up into a corner and force you to pet his back.

Haha, that sounds like my pup. She will do anything (including lay her 65 pound body over you) in order to get her pets! The first time I saw a picture of the breed, I knew that was my dog. We're planning on getting another one in a year or two, because they're just wonderful! We got Sophie to be a guard dog, but she's so friendly that she's hopeless at her job!:haha:

We're always told she looks just like a big teddy bear - so I say she's going to move in the nursery to go along with my bear theme in there! She does fit perfectly.


----------



## Jenni4

Hey Everybody!! Been away for a bit, super busy at work. Glad to see that everyone is doing okay. Nothing to report here...just wanted to say hi!!


----------



## mummySS

Wow so many of you guys have pets, they are adorable! I'd love a dog but not practical in a small two bed flat on the third floor (neither is a baby for that matter :haha:)

Welcome back Jenni! 

Xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning all!
Speaking of names I posted a link in 2nd tri to a site that tell you the meaning of names but also you can see surveys done by peeps with that name about how often it is mis-pronounced, whether they liked it etc:

https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/

It's really good to use- you just search a name and when you've found one, click 'considering this name?' and you can see the surveys! Quite interesting! x


----------



## Doodlepants

PS. I can't quite put my finger on it but Matthew Wright looks a little different this morning..... :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Doodlepants said:


> PS. I can't quite put my finger on it but Matthew Wright looks a little different this morning..... :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: omg nearly weed a little bit! 

Just cried through the whole article about people caring for their family - particularly the guy at the end with the terminally ill daughter. Heartbreaking.

Loving the pet pictures - SB your dog is beautiful. Mine died when H was a few weeks old and we'r going to wait til the kids are a bit older before getting another one. Can't wait! We'll get a boxer - I've always had them and theyre lovely family dogs. People say theyre intelligent but theyre not, theyre as thick as anything! I love thick dogs :haha:


----------



## Doodlepants

Woohoo just got my blood results back and I am officially low risk :) It only mentions downs syndrome in the results- has anyone else had their results back? I have forgotten what else they test for? x


----------



## DragonMummy

Yep I had mine back and they were all fine. Good to know i don't have hep, HIV or syphillis....


----------



## Doodlepants

Haha when I got those bloods back my mw said 'you don't have hiv......well, not at the time of testing' !!!!!! Martyn thought that was hilarious! 
I thought they looked at spina bifida with this blood test too? Only mentions downs and just says low risk? I don't understand half of it lol! x


----------



## DragonMummy

anyone nesting yet? i've practically sterilised my kitchen and bathroom and am starting on my spare room in a bit. When i can be arsed to get up....


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> anyone nesting yet? i've practically sterilised my kitchen and bathroom and am starting on my spare room in a bit. When i can be arsed to get up....

not yet... i dont have my energy kicked in yet i think the morning sickness is still taking it out of me..


----------



## fifi-folle

Girls quick question, which doppler would you recommend? From which supplier? I can't remmeber whose turned up really quickly. DH has finally said I can get one, he didn't realise they're only around £20! I'm finding that as my ms is easing off I am worrying more! Wish I could feel more than flutters of movement as I'm not sure if I am imagining them!!! Wish I could stop being paranoid and just relax and enjoy being pregnant](*,) Sorry for the moan!
I'm having some nesting instincts but still to knackered to do anything about it!!! Really wanting to start buying things for baby, we've not bought anything yet!


----------



## DragonMummy

I have an angelsounds and personally I think it's badly made crap. Its got holes in it leading to all the electrical components (like the headset plug and battery casings) so the US gel just leaks in, plus the battery compartment is about 1-2mm too big so the battery comes loose easily. On the upside, you can plug it into your pc and record but since I managed that weeks ago it's not worked since. Will do if you only want to use it a couple of times.


----------



## melissasbump

Morning everyone. I have slept in due to drowsy pills i was pescribed yesterday for the sickness . Havent been sick yet though so RESULT! 
Hows is everone today?
Fifi, my friend lent me an angelsounds doppler and it does work although i agree with Dragonmummy the quality of the thing isnt that good. Tbh though ifi hadnt been lent it i wouldnt have bothered with getting one.

At the docs yesterday he tried to find the heartbeat but couldnt, didnt really worry me though, still had to double check myself when i got home! All the other tests he did on me came back fine, urine, blood pressure etc and he could feel the baby so glad that all went ok .my doctor is lovely hes like a bloke you would like as a grandad!
Im an orange today woo hoo!! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Mel - love that your gp couldn't find it but you could :rofl:

@anna - mine has only just kicked in. trying to catch up with the backlog as i've done the bare minimum for the last 2 months!


----------



## Doodlepants

Fifi- I paid £10 for a months rental from Ana Wizz, I figured after that I would feel bubs myself and wouldn't need one. Otherwise I'd just have a scout round on ebay xx

Melissa- Docs are crap at finding HBs! So many people worry because docs just don't get the practice in! and can never find it!xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm getting home today! still bleeding but there isn't much they can do, they wanted to keep me another few days but I told them I'd be calmer and more comfortable at home. Fortunately the lovely dr who saw me gave me a really long scan, she said it's the clearest she's ever done and was really excited! She was only meant to give me on picture but gave me 4! And it got an extremely clear view of what looks distinctly like a nub!!! He was flashing it everywhere. So much so that even the dr said she wasn't meant to say anything but it definitely looks like a boy!! HELLO ATTICUS!!!!
Unfortunately he moved his legs out of the potty shot but the nub is still very there, I put lines in where his legs were
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/b5773036.jpg

TEAM BLUE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies, I've just been for my 16 week MW appt & she couldn't find the HB on the doppler! :dohh:

I found it immediately on my own one (when I got home) so baby must have just hidden from her somehow.. that or she was looking too low (which I suspect)

Oh well, nothing else exciting to report here, just ticking along quietly. 

Hope everyone is well xxx

:hug:


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> I'm getting home today! still bleeding but there isn't much they can do, they wanted to keep me another few days but I told them I'd be calmer and more comfortable at home. Fortunately the lovely dr who saw me gave me a really long scan, she said it's the clearest she's ever done and was really excited! She was only meant to give me on picture but gave me 4! And it got an extremely clear view of what looks distinctly like a nub!!! He was flashing it everywhere. So much so that even the dr said she wasn't meant to say anything but it definitely looks like a boy!! HELLO ATTICUS!!!!
> Unfortunately he moved his legs out of the potty shot but the nub is still very there, I put lines in where his legs were
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/b5773036.jpg
> 
> TEAM BLUE!!!!!!!!!

aww glad everything is alright hun and i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you all the way though


----------



## Maid Marian

Getting this lovely bouncing/vibrating chair from the Asda baby event - heard several rave reviews of it, and thought I'd get it now while it's extra cheap. So cute!!

https://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/?layer=0&size=298,298&layer=1&src=2660009&size=298,298&resMode=sharp&op_usm=1.1,0.5,0,0&layer=2&src=babyevent_details&anchor=0,0&pos=-149,-149&resMode=sharp&defaultimage=default_details_GM

Also a 'Rabbitts changing mat' with a harness to free up both your hands. It's so lovely!
https://www.babe-equip.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/m/g/mg3f0605_-_rabbit_mat_yellow.jpg


----------



## dan-o

Aaisrie, deffo looke like a boy to me, congrats!! x


----------



## Maid Marian

Lovely little lad Aaisrie!!


----------



## mummySS

Aww aaisrie how lovely. So nice to know he's doing well - and a little bro for your girl! Cute. Love the name atticus. 
X


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls!!! Even though I felt I was having a boy I'm really excited to know it!! I was definitely leaning more towards wanting a boy this time! So excited my little prince is such a fighter too!!!


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats Aaisire!! your pic looks identical to the one I had that confirmed a boy. only my baby had his legs more open. :haha: I love love love the name Atticus. 

Rose, the bouncer is really cute but I love the changing mat, I would like to use one and not buy a changing table.


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez he kept throwing his legs open and flapping his winky around!!! My dd was a leg open girl too! I just need to decide on middle names now, saraya is "Saraya Blaise Alexa Boyce" and we can't decide whether to put Thomas in as a middle name as it was Chris' grandads name but my nephew has it as his middle name?


----------



## melissasbump

Aaisrie glad all is looking well and you are going home, hope your pregnancy starts to go a little more smoothly and congrats on the boy! xx
Rose i saw that bouncer too, isnt it gorgous i may also make a purchase! xx


----------



## MrsWez

I don't think it would be an issue if he shares a middle name with his cousin. Are you going to have second middle name as well?


----------



## Maid Marian

MrsWez - I'm so glad we don't have to make the choice of changing table or not, I've heard bad things and good things :wacko: - haha luckily we already have one! A lady had it custom-made for her baby, and it's a gorgeous piece of furniture, so we bought it to just keep games/etc in! I'm gonna nab it for our room, and then see if baby gets on with it. If not, just pop it back downstairs :thumbup:

The bouncing chair I got cos several mums recommended it. Baby can bounce it, which several are too stiff for, and also it's nice and upright. Also apparently the music isn't irritating!! :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

MrsWez said:


> I don't think it would be an issue if he shares a middle name with his cousin. Are you going to have second middle name as well?

Yea, definitely 2 middle names same as saraya. :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Aaisrie said:


> I'm getting home today! still bleeding but there isn't much they can do, they wanted to keep me another few days but I told them I'd be calmer and more comfortable at home. Fortunately the lovely dr who saw me gave me a really long scan, she said it's the clearest she's ever done and was really excited! She was only meant to give me on picture but gave me 4! And it got an extremely clear view of what looks distinctly like a nub!!! He was flashing it everywhere. So much so that even the dr said she wasn't meant to say anything but it definitely looks like a boy!! HELLO ATTICUS!!!!
> Unfortunately he moved his legs out of the potty shot but the nub is still very there, I put lines in where his legs were
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/b5773036.jpg
> 
> TEAM BLUE!!!!!!!!!

wow - that's more than a nub, that's proper little dinkie and balls! hey little man!!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey Aaisrie, welcome back! Glad everything is okay and congrats on finding out it's a boy. So exciting! Atticus is a cool, grownup name. 

Doodle, thanks for the name website link. I will definitely have to check it out as my husband and I can't fully agree on names. 

Rose, the bouncing chair looks so cute. The changing mat is very cleverly designed to strap the baby in so no chance of rolling over. 

Must get more coffee!!! I'm like a drone without it. I wish I could do without, but I have settled for half-caf instead.


----------



## DragonMummy

OK i think it might actually be nesting.... I can't stop!!! done 2 loads of laundry, cleaned the kitchen and scrubbed Harry's room. Starting on the back bedroom now. Just taking a break as litening to Absolute classic rock and Comfortably Numb came on and everyone knows it is illegal to do anything except chill when that's playing :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

@Aaisrie - am SOOOOO jealous that your wee man is going to be Atticus. I LOVE the name. But DH just gave me the same look I got when I suggested Ophelia for a girl.... I don't see his point personally....


----------



## Annamumof2

well i just found out i might be elurgic to the canesten cream that i was given a few days ago... i keep getting inflamed down there it kills me when i pee and ive been told if it gets up again by tomorrow morning ring the hospital or the doctors, im in tears atm


----------



## Blue_bear

Yay for another team blue Aaisrie!! Glad you got some good news out of your scary trip, fingers crossed everything settles down for you now. 

Ive not got much to report really, got a few bargainous bits of baby cloths out of the charity shop this morning but really waiting to find out what team we are on now i think. 

Also have realised that we may end up moving house before baby is born :( Which we really didnt want to do as we like this house, but we only rent, and it seems the landlord has defaulted his mortgage. We found this out a while ago but we were assured he was paying it back. To be told yesterday the house is definatly getting reposessed. :(
We could stay and sit it out, see what happens but i just dont feel comfortable knowing something could happen just before or just after the birth. Would rather just move sign a new contract and get sorted while we have the chance.

So hard to find rented when you have pets though!

And ive got to sell one of my horses, which is another long story i wont bore you all with right now! lol.

Basically, a few more things to stress about!!

Hope everyone is feeling ok, work for me tonight :( xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Woohoo Aaisrie!! Great news that you can come home and you're having a boy!!! Congratulations!!!
I also love Atticus, I mentioned Cassius after seeing it on a thread yesterday to my mum, her reaction was 'he'll never get a job with a name like that!'. Cheers mum! She does't like Roman either but that's tough!!
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh Blue you can bore me, am fellow horsey bird although not ridden much since I had H. Money and all that....


----------



## MrsWez

I think Cassius is a great name. I love how opinionated people are about baby names. Obviously if I didn't like the name I wouldn't have mentioned it. You had your chance to name your kids, now I can name my kids what I want to.


----------



## DragonMummy

We went to Rome on honeymoon and I thought if I got knocked up and had a boy i'd go for Roman - love the name. Turns out getting pregnant wasn't as easy as I had hoped! You'd think I'd have worked that out given that we were ntnp for 3 years before H turned up!


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls! Obviously I'm nor in the clear as I'm still bleeding and still considered "threatened miscarriage". Im basically on bed rest and only allowed to do what's necessary.

DM I think ophelia is gorgeous! I've loved Atticus since I was pregnant with Saraya plus I think it goes really well with her name :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls! Obviously I'm nor in the clear as I'm still bleeding and still considered "threatened miscarriage". Im basically on bed rest and only allowed to do what's necessary.

DM I think ophelia is gorgeous! I've loved Atticus since I was pregnant with Saraya plus I think it goes really well with her name :)


----------



## DragonMummy

I liked Scout for a girl too but Scout Judge makes her sound like someone at the annual scouts and guides talent show :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

Blue bear.. i used to have horses myself,same as DM though money was too tight as was time. I see you are South East, where are you from? 
Well im just collapsed on the sofa now after taking the dog out, walking knackers me so much these days! Anyone got plans for the weekend? May go to the cinema at somepoint seeing as though bungee jumping and ski jumping are out for the time being! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Am still stuck on Matilda/Tilly for a girl. might sway DH by calling her Matilda Kathleen - is his mum's middle name. And I think Tilly Tiger is a cute name, to go with Harry Dragon :haha: 

Got nothing that I'm desperately keen on for a boy. There's a few ok names but nothing that I HAVE to have, you know?


----------



## melissasbump

DM, Harry Joseph is my number one boys name at the mo! x


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodle, I've been on that website you sent for the last hour or so. It's so addicting. Turns out there are a million ways of making fun of someone's name. And some of the names I had liked have such weird meanings - ex. Jillian is from Latin meaning "down-bearded youth." What the heck is that supposed to mean? LOL


----------



## Doodlepants

I know! I was looking at one name (can't remember which now) and it means empty, lonely!!
I didn't realise so many people mis-pronounce Lois! I love that name but I'm scared our daughter will be peed off with everyone calling her Louis!!
I was on there for ages last night! I like Issabella too but I'm worried now that everyone will think it's from twilight. When I had Holly there was an Edward in our baby group and I always liked that name but I guess I'm going to have to vito it now....!
x


----------



## Blue_bear

DM - Matilda is our chosen girls name too!!!! :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Melissa and DM you asked for it!! Here goes....

Well i used to own my own yard, always had 2 of my own horses that i have had for years. My old man who is 28 now, not going anywhere and a rising 5yr old pony who me and hubs rescued and will be a fab kids pony and we just love having him around (plus when im lighter he can carry me!)

Well i made lots of good friends running the yard, gave it up because financially it wasnt working being a rented premises and all.

1 friend (my MW friend) Had brought a youngster and liveried it with me, he was 6 months when she brought him. I never particularly liked him but each to there own really!

So anyhow, said friend had her baby girl and decided she couldnt keep this youngster, Hunter, fair enough really he was 2 years old by this point. So last year she asked me if i would like to have him, no money involved she just wanted a good home for him. I rent my grazing a a whole so technically financially it doesnt make a whole lot of difference.

At the time, i took him i thought i would break him in at 3/4 see what he was like then decide to keep or sell him....at the end of the day its not everyday you get given a horse right?

Well now the time has come, hubby has put his foot down (and rightly so) that one of them has to go. I did think about putting the pony out on loan for a while but it doesnt solve the problem that i have an unbroken 3 yr old sat in the field going to waste. He is only going to get bigger and older before i get time to do anything with him. Ultimatly thats not fair on him, i dont want to see him going to waste.

Well, i offered him back to my friend as her LO is now coming up 18 months and she always asked for first refusal if anything happened. She has text me today saying she cant have him back as she doesnt think its fair on her LO and shes not sure she has the time/money etc to get him broken and ridden. Fair enough i have no problem with that, i will advertise him for sale and find him a good home. 
But in her text she mention that her hubby has now got the hump because he brought him as a present for her, so she wants to see me to have a chat about things....

I dont understand? The last thing i want is to fall out with anyone over this, she is too good a friend, but i dont know what there is to sort out really? Or why he has a right the have the hump when he had a large part in her giving him away in the first place.

Im very confused and its another stress i could do without, selling horses is a nightmare at the best of times!

So, there you go, you asked for it!! Sorry to anyone that couldnt care less about horses, lol.

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Stick an ad in the paper asking for someone to help you break the youngster? There's loads of people out there so desperate for horsey contact that they'll go for that. i did for a bit with a friend of a friends Welsh cob. Was great! I didn't pay anything towards him at first but after a few months he was a bit more rideable so paid for shoeing, worming and a bit towards feed etc. felt likt he was mine as well as I'd helped break him.


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> anyone nesting yet? i've practically sterilised my kitchen and bathroom and am starting on my spare room in a bit. When i can be arsed to get up....

YES! I shampoo the nursery carpet every other day to make it super clean, I've begged my husband to take all the "nonbaby" furniture out of the room almost every day, and now that the nursery is looking clean, I'm slowly venturing out to the rooms surrounding it to get cleaned as well! I've felt like I've been nesting for a while, but it's really hitting me hard now. I nearly cried when I went to the baby store with all of the things I wanted to buy now now now. It was overwhelming! :haha:

Lots of congrats, Aaisrie!! I've LOVED the name Atticus for many years. It's very high on my boys name list, and I'm really hoping that boy #2 will get a chance at having it somewhere in their name. You have great taste! :thumbup:


----------



## Doodlepants

I know nothing about horses- do you think he wants some of the money? That's a bit tight if it is considering you've looked after him all this time... You've been feeding him etc, that can't be cheap?
When are you going to see her? Surely they either want the horse or they don't?
xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

I reckon that too, they will want some of the cash if you sell him..it can be hard selling/giving horses between friends as the previous owner sometimes expects to have a say in things. I found this when i bought a horse from a friend and kept him at her yard. Never again! It will be interesting to hear what she has to say, but dont let them make you feel guilty or anything. Its your horse after all to do what you want with xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Thanks guys, i think it probably is money related. Always a hard topic between friends. Im not seeing her till monday as working all weekend now.


----------



## Aaisrie

Blue if she asks for money then ask for the livery it would have cost since you had him!! My MIL has a horse, used to have two but one died in 2009, and they are bloody expensive and hard work to keep. Especially in winter, or do yours winter out?


----------



## Doodlepants

Meh how annoying. Well at the end of the day, you're not a charity case offering free boarding for horses. She gave you the horse, tell her husband to stop being an indian giver and that you're pregnant and don't need the stress thank you very much and you hope as her friend she'll understand that.
xxxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Luckily Aasrie they have wintered out so he hasnt cost me all that much to keep, just feed, hay etc. Which is enough i guess. I do have stables for them but keeping all 3 in when they dont need to be is silly, especially as it hubby that goes up most of the time during the week. They are right near his work so he does them as he drives past, bless him. 
I am kinda glad i asked actually, as im thinking the same thing as you guuys, just wanted to check i wasnt being unreasonable about it. I just dont want to fall out with her. 

Dam hormones making me so emotional at the mo, cried alot yesterday!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Urgh, and now i cant find a black top that fits well enough to go to work in. Ive got a maternity one my sis gave me but its light grey, boss will probably have a hissy fit but im in no mood for it.

If im back in an hour its cuz ive told him to poke it!! lol.

Thanks for listening today guys, its really helped. Will leave you to a peaceful evening now!!

xx


----------



## melissasbump

Take care at work xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Blue if you lose her friendship over that she wasn't a very good friend!!! Hope work isn't too bad!

AFM - just had a lovely bath.. and a bit of a poo but my bum is SO SORE... I'm so constipated from not having eaten last week and everything's slowed down so now my piles are aggravated so much I can hardly sit down!!


----------



## curlew

Hi all

doodle - the blood test at 16 weeks checks for downs and spina bifida. The one at your booking in appt (around 12 weeks) does HIV, Hepatitis, blood group work, iron and other misc bits and bobs - hence why they take so much.

Aaisrie - how fab to see his winkie so clear. Hope you feel better soon and the bleeding stops quickly.

Blue bear - totally agree with the others that he seems to want money. If thats the case say they can have the horse back and sell it themselves once they have paid all the costs you have incurred over the year you have had it and therefore save you the stress of selling it too. Think its a bit pants this late in the game but there is nothing worse than money for making folks fall out. You've got to wonder what would have happened 2-3 years down the line if you had kept it and decided to sell it then!!

The nesting instinct has definately not kicked in with me I am still in the Rip Van Winkle stage of wanting to sleep 24/7 so house is looking very unloved. Nausea is getting a bit better so not been up at night with it but still have it from around 4:30 to bedtime (which at the moment is 7:30pm|) lol.


----------



## MrsWez

You and me both Curlew. My husband is nesting though.


----------



## Starry Night

RE: trend names

I do dislike that the name Isabelle is so popular and that Twilight will only make it even more so. So I know it looks like I'm just going with the trend but it's a name I genuinely like. But I do think that being an individual sometimes means having the *appearance* of going with the crowd if you like something for your own reasons. There's the expression "would you jump off a bridge if everyone else is?" but if the ONLY reason you're not jumping off the bridge is to be "different" then that isn't very smart either. I choose not to jump off bridges because I don't want to die. LOL

I like the name Isabelle for itself and first liked it as a kid. In Canada, we had a TV show called "Road to Avonlea" and one of the side characters was a tom-boyish girl named Isabelle--Izzy for short--and I just thought it was fantastic. As a kid, everyone was either Jessica, Jennifer, Sarah, Rachel or Ashley so those were the names I grew up wanting to avoid. So I liked Emily, Madison, Paige, etc, etc and now those are the popular names but I still love them! lol So I don't care if people think I'm naming my child after Twilight (anyone who knows me knows my opinion on it). I just like the name....


And I'm spotting again!!! GRRRRR!!!! It's just brown stuff so I'm not overly concerned but I'm definitely angry about it. Why won't it stop? The only strenuous activity I've been doing is sitting at the computer.


----------



## MrsWez

Starry, I think Isabelle is a great name. You're naming you child something you like not because it's trendy. I personally stray away from them because I had a trendy name. I love classic and unusual names. But name your child what YOU want. I know a girl who named her son Jayden. Why? Because Britney Spears did!! :dohh: You are a sweet lady and I don't want you to be that girl. :hugs: Sorry you are spotting.


----------



## Starry Night

LOL! I know I come across as defensive. I just don't want to give up a name I like (and DH actually agrees upon!) just because everyone else likes it too! I wish I could brainwash everyone else to NOT name their child that. But then, we could end up having a boy and Daniel isn't that common (at least, it's not trend level) so it won't matter.

DH's entire family (including some extended) is CHALK full of really weird, out-there names and they married people with weird names. I am the first with a normal name and dh and I want to add some more 'normal' names. DH always gets a double-take when he introduces himself. lol


----------



## MrsWez

And in the Twilight, her name is Isabella not Isabelle. So I think your safe. And I think your great even though you hate Twilight. :winkwink:


----------



## melissasbump

Isabella Hope is on my shortlist, so is Olivia Grace, so i guess im guilty of following a trend, but we genuinely love both x


----------



## MrsWez

I love the middle names you have melissa.


----------



## DragonMummy

bored.com so did the red cabbage test. Bright pinky red! So either that is right, or the chinese gender predicions. Place your bets here :rofl:


https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01382.jpg


----------



## Doodlepants

What chinese gender one did you do? I did the crap one on bounty site and it said girl, then I did the actual one where you use your lunar age and month and it said boy. I did the cabbage test, it went a sort of blue colour, I thought the options were pink or red! According to that gross vein in eye thing I'm having a girl....I'd love to say I have an intuition but I don't! I never have a clue what's going on with my body! :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

My piles are so freaking bad I'd rather be in labour... The pain is making me heave it's so bad... :(


----------



## SugarBeth

Doodlepants said:


> What chinese gender one did you do? I did the crap one on bounty site and it said girl, then I did the actual one where you use your lunar age and month and it said boy. I did the cabbage test, it went a sort of blue colour, I thought the options were pink or red! According to that gross vein in eye thing I'm having a girl....I'd love to say I have an intuition but I don't! I never have a clue what's going on with my body! :rofl:

 I found a really good site that used a lot of information (instead of the ones that just say tp put in your due date/age). I can't find it now though, but it said boy for me.


----------



## Doodlepants

Ooh that sounds like a good idea. 
I've been scouring the internet but can only find sites full of old wives tales like how you're carrying, cravings etc :(
Booming heck Aaisrie you can't catch a break lately! I hope it calms down soon, Hopefully karma will kick in and you'll have a lovely, easy labour and the best behaved child ever!
xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

MrsWez said:


> And in the Twilight, her name is Isabella not Isabelle. So I think your safe. And I think your great even though you hate Twilight. :winkwink:

:haha: Thanks. I do like some youth books but more along the lines of "Anne of Green Gables", "Charlotte's Web" and the "Narnia" series. Oh, and the "Black Stallion" series. Most of those titles have gone out of print so I had a heck of a time trying to collect them all.

Last night I dreamed I had a boy and I had to fight with my mother to let me hold him. When she finally handed him to me I dropped him on his head! I woke up really upset but then I realized it was probably symbolizing my insecurities of being a mother. I'm quite capable of holding newborns!

We have middle names picked out too. Isabelle Morgan & Daniel Scott. We had wanted Scott as a first name but couldn't find any name that sounded right as a middle name. It worked out much better to have Scott as the middle name.


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle I said that to Chris like WTF can't I just have one good day??


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods I did a few different chinese ones and they ALL came back girl. And as for the cabbage, purpley blue is GIRL and reddy pink is BOY xxx


Here's my 17 week bump. Just had to edit it and decapitate myself.... Never have your photo taken when you've not looked in the mirror ALL DAY!

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/Untitled1-2.png


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, nice bump! :) Time flies, huh? It seems like yesterday I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## DragonMummy

I know! I can't believe how vast I am! :rofl:


----------



## SugarBeth

Nice bump DM! 

Anyone else been plagued with bad nightmares about the baby? I feel like I've barely slept in the last 3 nights because I keep having VERY vivid nightmares about something bad happening to baby. :sad1: 

I know most pregnant women have weird dreams, but the weird dreams I hear most talking about are giving birth to baby kittens and squirrels. I'd love to have such fluffy dreams! I just hope this goes away, I'm exhausted. :nope:


----------



## DragonMummy

I've been having some horrors too SB but not baby related. Just random really confrontational ones where I'm shouting and screaming and crying. I wake up in a right bloody state!


----------



## mummySS

Hi gals

Haven't quite managed to catch up on today's news yet. 

Having not managed to look at any meat for almost 3 months, for some reason I found myself at KFC on my way home from work. I downed a 6-piece chicken meal in about 2 seconds flat! 

Feel sick now but BOY was it good!


----------



## DragonMummy

mummy I had pork chops with mash peas and gravy tonight and I hoovered it down! it's the first meal i've eaten "properly" in months. I ate it all, didn't feel sick after and really really enjoyed it!


----------



## mummySS

Yay for us DM, maybe we've hit the turning point! No happy dance yet though, wouldn't want to jinx it


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive been having bad dreams too, not all baby related but bad all the same. 

DM thats an impressive bump, think i have bump envy!!


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl:

well it's a step in the right direction at least! i could honestly eat a horse tonight. had my dinner then a chocolate ring donut then a whole can of peach slices with tip top. shame....

i seem to be craving childhood food still, hence the peaches. Came home from Sainsbury's today with a box of Findus crispy pancakes. DH just shook his head....


----------



## DragonMummy

impressive is one word for it, BB!


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! So I'm on my phone in Austria and just managed to catch up with the latest from you all, still hard to do on a phone! 

Aaisrie I am so pleased yoh have been allowed hone, plenty of rest for you and your little man and let us know how you are! 

No big news from me, sleeping and eating a lot but have been swimming twice and braved it to meet my husband and friends at the top of the ski slope so went in the cable car alone. Scary! Also went to a bar tonight and got hit on by a lesbian Austrian lady, all very strange when you are sober! 

Hope everyone is good, DM you have a lovely bump, mine is nothing like that but I'm only 15 weeks so maybe it will pop out soon? I need to take another photo of it to see how much progress I'm making on bump growing! 

Take care all and have a good night!


----------



## SugarBeth

It's a bit dead in here tonight!

It's 1 AM here, and I'm sitting on the sofa eating an entire bag of plain corn (I crave corn like crazy, and at least it's healthy!) and nursing a migraine. Can't seem to fall asleep at normal times anymore! :wacko:


----------



## foxforce

Morning all

Tried to catch up on most posts.... 

DM great bump pic! And glad your eating better hope that's it for you and mummyss fx'd!

Aaisrie glad your home and congrats on your scan and looking like team :blue: Hope your feeling much better soon, take care xx

Doodle looks like a great website you recommended, we have got a few names mainly girls, struggling with boys. We have decided to keep them to ourselves and have them a surprise like the sex.

Hann hope you have a fab time in Austria....very jealous although quite punishing you can't hit the slopes :(

I'm hopefully going to get measured up for a bra or two as grown out of the ones I got last month! Its so crazy! My bump has definately popped in the last two days. Crazy is the word for my dreams too but not nightmares thank god like some of you are having.

Hope you all have a great weekend....


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning!
We're away for the weekend so I won't be on much.
Nice bump pic dm! I don't look any bloody different!
Just wanted to say hi quick, I'm off for some food, I'm starving!
xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

where is everyone today? :shrug:


----------



## Maid Marian

Eee! Scan at 2, finding out :pink: or :blue:


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG!!!! How exciting! What do you think, rose?


----------



## Maid Marian

I've had a gut feeling it's :pink: all along ... no preference though. So excited to see Baby again :headspin:


----------



## mummySS

Good luck Rose!! 

DM - what are you up to today?

Enjoy your weekend away doodle! ps - got my dotty p's trousers - they are also too big, what's going on!! 

I'm off to see my lil niece and nephew, might pop round to my bestie's as well, she has 2 bags full of maternity clothes to lend me, yay! 

Hann so jealous you're on the slopes! Enjoy the apres ski, sans alcohol!

x


----------



## Hann12

DM so funny I was just wondering the same thing! Normally when I check on the thread at midday it's 4/5 pages in by now! Everyone must be off doing exciting things! 

I'm just sat in the hotel room alone, thinking I should go swimming really to get some exercise. Need to find the strength to be bothered!! 

Rose - good luck for your scan! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## DragonMummy

mummy i'm dossing today. I've been furiously nesting for the last 2 days and i can't be buggered with it today. If I am feeling fruity later I might put another load of washing through. that's basically it. harrys pleased as my dossing days generally mean he gets carte blanche to also doss and watch lots of dvd's. DH has gone out with his bezzie today and is not back til tomorrow so me and Harry are ordering in a pizza this evening and going to sit in my bed and watch a dvd and scoff. lovely!!!

edit - mummy i mean to ask, where in London are you from? DH is a saaarf Londoner. honest to god he might as well be from a foreign country! he says the same about me as I am a proper country bumpkin! (or "bumblefucks" as they are randomly known in my circle.)


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey ladies, I'm jealous of those of you whose nesting instinct kicked in. So far I've wanted to shop for baby stuff, but no deep urge to clean or anything. I have to force myself to do it. With a golden retriever it's tough to keep the house clean. After dusting it only takes an hour or two for the dust and fur to gather back up. I also manage to fill the vacuum cleaner twice or more during one round of vacuuming. I'm thinking in investing in a Dyson one of these days. Not sure if it's worth the price tag, but it would be worth a shot. 

Right now I'm visiting my parents house a few hours away. My mom has a part-time job and after she's done we're going to go look at strollers. I feel like such a bum because she works 50-60hrs a week and I'm still jobless at the moment. I have an interview Monday at a tutoring center for a part-time job. It might do me some good to get out of the house. Plus, any extra money I can make can go towards baby stuff/home improvement projects. 

So, visiting my parents house is awesome. My mom made my favorite apple cake and they have chocolate cheerios and chocolate milk. Awesome! I felt like such a kid at breakfast this morning.


----------



## Maid Marian

Team ........... :blue:

Scan went amazingly!!!! Got dvd and lots of pics, and even some 4D! Baby held up his legs to show us his boy bits a lot :flasher:
I cried so much as well :cloud9:


----------



## sparky32

Aw Rose thats fab news!!! You must put some pictures up xx


----------



## foxforce

Congrats Rose on team :blue: Glad you had a great experience :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

WOO for team blue!!! nice one rose, glad everything went well :D


----------



## Aaisrie

How exciting Rose!!


----------



## DragonMummy

we're a very blue group so far - need some pink bumpage to even out the balance!


----------



## foxforce

I think more boys at the moment than girls?? Are we updating front page with the news?


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Rose! That's very exciting!


----------



## Hann12

Ps I'm 15 weeks today so think it's an orange!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann it was only 2 weeks ago for me and yet I cannot remember :rofl:

congrats!


----------



## DragonMummy

foxforce said:


> I think more boys at the moment than girls?? Are we updating front page with the news?

not sure. SK's not been on a lot recently so I think she's keeping it pretty simple. All the EED's, scan dates and angels have disappeared so reckon she's going low maintenance. Can't say I blame her though!


----------



## foxforce

No haven't seen Sofie in a while. Yes it must be hard keeping up with all the updates and posts, enough on just been preggers.
I think most put it in their siggy when they know their team.
Are you finding out DM?


----------



## Maid Marian

Here's little


----------



## melissasbump

Hello everyone, hope you are all having good weekends, 
Congrats on having a boy Rose, fab news, although i agree, its very blue in here! Im not finding out till its born though its so hard! 
I agree re the nesting.. i wish i was at that stage too, OH is doing what he can but everywhere could do with a good spring clean.
Went to Babies r us today, didnt buy anything though i felt very proud walking out of there credit card intact! 
After that had a massive KFC craving so filled up there before going to cinema and stuffing my face with popcorn.Little Fockers, pleasant saturday afternoon film.
Freaked out a bit last night when i undressed i have officially "popped out" and its really weird! Not helped by all the crap ive been eating, i really need to get a hold on that, but i did manage porrige for breakfast today instead of crisps so we do have progress!
Im knackered now, evening on the sofa me thinks! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Mel - I've only just got my energy back to restore my house from skank pit back to former glory. Hoping DH might have noticed how much I actually do since I stopped doing it! No such luck though, he's happy to live in squalour :dohh:

@fox - omg YES I so want to know! I genuinely have no idea this time. I have been leaning towards pink as my preg has been so different but I've never seen me with a baby girl. I always thought i'd have just boys. Who knows.... I don't care either way to be perfectly frank. One of each would be lovely, 2 boys would be soo much easier. And after the long old slog of TTC plus the dramas of metformin, clomid and MC, i'll take what i'm given!


----------



## Aaisrie

I've been in bed all day, the piles are excrutiating... cannot get comfortable.. been screaming in pain.. Even my MIL said "you went through natural labour and didn't make this much noise... it must be bad!"


----------



## HotChillies

Update from me: In temp housing in Mountain view, CA now. The most dreaded move is over! And we also found renters for our home in WA. 

@Rose_W: Awesome pics!Is this a 3D ultrasound? Congratulations on the Baby Boy!

melissabump: I know what you mean by that freaking out. I just am surprised everyday. Tummy is out now. Sometimes I am proud of it and sometimes I am disgusted. 

Back is beginning to feel the pull. Dont know what I can do to feel better. Nipples are dark and boobs feel like I have two 6 lb dumbbells strapped to my breasts with veins popping out now and then. Nausea is mild but still there. Smell sensitivity is reducing. Now I am beginning to be concerned around nutrition: the 70 gms of protein and 1000mg of calcium.

I am 13 wks now and I can clearly feel thuds sometimes. I know moms get excited and all. This is kind of early to feel the movements and it feels weird man. It is very strange.


----------



## DragonMummy

Hc I hated it when H started kicking. It freaked me right out! But after a week or 2 it felt less freaky and I loved it


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie hope you start to feel better soon, surely they can give you something to help?

I have no bump at all, each time I think I have a bump I think it endsup being bloat. I gave a feeling I'm going to be a late bump!! 
Have my next scan in 10 days to check cervix length, really looking forward to catching another glimpse of the baby :)


----------



## HotChillies

Aaisrie: I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## HotChillies

DragonMummy said:


> Hc I hated it when H started kicking. It freaked me right out! But after a week or 2 it felt less freaky and I loved it

I am so relieved to hear that. I am not alone.:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

well done you for admitting it though chilli. we're all expected to think every part of this is marvellous and be some kind of mad earth mother. sometimes when things are a bit weird and unpleasant you feel like a terrible mother but pretty sure it's all normal!


----------



## melissasbump

Think im destined to be a chuffer all over by the look of me at 15 weeks, five chins, saggy knees the lot!! lol x


----------



## Sherri81

Still feeling crappy from my cold and surgery combined, and not really being able to do much for it sucks big donkey dicks.

Anyways, congrats to all who have found out the sex. I think I might end up on team blue as well. What I saw on my scan at 13+4 looked alot like what Aasrie has going on. Of course the tech said she couldn't say anything, but she froze the spread leg image and told me to get a good look and I'd see what I wanted to see. She also said it could be labia swelling, but I don't know... A few more weeks til I know for sure I guess.

Maybe 2011 will be a boy's year?? Last year seemed to be all about the pink. I think there were way more girls expected in my December group than boys. And my SIL had another girl, and my friend had a girl, and pretty much everyone last year had a girl. And my one friend this year had a boy even though she thought she was having a girl because her symptoms were so different from her other sons (she stayed on 'yellow' til the end).

So maybe 2011 is just the year of the boys. I don't know...

No names picked out over here.


----------



## Maid Marian

HotChillies said:


> @Rose_W: Awesome pics!Is this a 3D ultrasound? Congratulations on the Baby Boy!

The first bum-shot is just normal, but the other two photos are 4D - got a 'freeview' in 4D and she even gave us some DVD footage of it!


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive been at work all day, was REALLY busy :( Stayed longer than i was meant to because i hate leaving other people in the do do's. 

My back is now killing and i have to do it all again tomorrow.

Congrats Rose on team blue!!!

Hope you've all had a good day. 

xx


----------



## Starry Night

Do we have any official Team Pinks yet? I wonder who will be the first? We seem to have a fair amount of Team Yellows so it'll be interesting to see what the final ratio will be.

I really wish I could feel bubs move. There have been times I have imagined I felt something but it's been nearly a week since I could even pretend that it was the baby. Makes me wonder if things are OK. Other than being big and feeling uncomfortable I don't feel pregnant.


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats, Rose!!

Just got a call from Babies R Us saying that our crib and dresser came in weeks early. Might get to bring it home soon and get it set up! I'm excited.



Starry Night said:


> I really wish I could feel bubs move. There have been times I have imagined I felt something but it's been nearly a week since I could even pretend that it was the baby. Makes me wonder if things are OK. Other than being big and feeling uncomfortable I don't feel pregnant.


I understand - I'm still not feeling baby either. Sometimes I think there's a movement that didn't feel like my own body, but I wonder if I'm just hoping too hard...


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Congratulations Rose and MrsWez and anybody else who has found out the sex x x


----------



## LittleSpy

Starry Night said:


> Do we have any official Team Pinks yet? I wonder who will be the first? We seem to have a fair amount of Team Yellows so it'll be interesting to see what the final ratio will be.
> 
> I really wish I could feel bubs move. There have been times I have imagined I felt something but it's been nearly a week since I could even pretend that it was the baby. Makes me wonder if things are OK. Other than being big and feeling uncomfortable I don't feel pregnant.


Don't worry. I am totally positive I felt all kinds of movement for a few minutes at 13+6 and I haven't felt much since. Nothing that I KNEW was baby again. I whipped out my fetal heart monitor this morning & found baby's heartbeat almost immediately (normally takes me FOREVER). It was so much stronger than last time I found it. So, that put my mind at ease.

I have a sex determination ultrasound at 3pm on Monday 1/24. I've become convinced we're team :pink: over the last several weeks but I'd love to be team :blue: as well. I don't care either way. I just need to know! :wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry and sugar please don't worry, with Harry I didn't feel anything till well into my 18th week. That's about the earliest you can expect for first baby. I only felt Tiger as early as I did cos it's my second. And even then it's only been tiny. I had my first significant kick yesterday. X


----------



## caz_hills

Hi everyone, I'm hoping you can advise/help me. I'm 15 weeks and 2 days and due 15th July. Yesterday lunchtime I started to have wierd feelings around my (small) bump - not pains but little aches and feelings that I've never felt before. They continued all day yesterday and were on both sides and a little around the back every few minutes. I was really worried as the rest of my pregnancy has been ok but this is different for me so I rested up. 

My Mum thought that it could be my uterus expanding, or was I feeling the baby move? Has anyone else experienced this? I've had no bleeding or anything else worrying and today it seems ok.

I'm a bit annoyed at myself as I'm sure it's normal and I've been really chilled out throughout the pregnancy so far but it's made me worry that something is wrong. I'm due my next midwife appointment on Tuesday so I can speak to her then though.

Thanks for any advice everyone. x


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> mummy i'm dossing today. I've been furiously nesting for the last 2 days and i can't be buggered with it today. If I am feeling fruity later I might put another load of washing through. that's basically it. harrys pleased as my dossing days generally mean he gets carte blanche to also doss and watch lots of dvd's. DH has gone out with his bezzie today and is not back til tomorrow so me and Harry are ordering in a pizza this evening and going to sit in my bed and watch a dvd and scoff. lovely!!!
> 
> edit - mummy i mean to ask, where in London are you from? DH is a saaarf Londoner. honest to god he might as well be from a foreign country! he says the same about me as I am a proper country bumpkin! (or "bumblefucks" as they are randomly known in my circle.)

Sounds like a lovely doss day DM - you deserve it after all the nesting! I can't wait for some energy to kick in so I can start getting things done. I'm so weirdly tired, I'm thinking i might have low iron. Will ask MW on thurs at my next appt. 

Bumblefucks :rofl: !! Where are you from originally? And where's your hubby from in saaarf london? My DH is from Yorkshire and I swear we speak a different language. 
I'm a Norf Londoner, i'm from a little place called Northwood in north west london, in between harrow and watford. It's only just about within the M25! I live in Ealing in West london at the moment but moving back to northwood before Bubs arrives as i want to be near the 'rents! Difference between south and north london is huge, i hardly ever venture south of the river! 

Hope everyone else is well this morning! :flower:

x


----------



## mummySS

Hi Caz - dont worry too much, sounds like uterus expanding pains to me. But if you're worried you should see the doctor just in case. Hugs x

EDIT - or if it's a tightening type feeling every few minutes, could be Braxton Hicks, but it may be a little too early for that.


----------



## melissasbump

Good morning everyone hope you are all feeling well today.

@Caz Hi hun, im sorry i cant be much help as this is my 1st pregnancy too, it doesnt sound like too much to worry about to me to be honest but for what its worth it sounds like your utereus streching or something, or maybe baby movement as you said. Im sure one of the more experianced ladies here could offer you better advice though.
On the plus side we have the same due date!!

I have felt a lot better this weekend im happy to say, havent been sick and had a bit more energy to do stuff, was sorting out some drawers and stuff last night and been cleaning the house today (shock horror) so maybe that nesting thing is kicking in! 
Maybe that "blooming" stage really does exist? Im starting to get excited about life again instead of feeling like in contantly just dragging my ass through each day. xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Woo for feeling better mel - makes you appreciate just feeling "ok" doesn't it?

caz sounds like just normal stretching pains to me, unless like mummy said youre getting a lot of pressure too in which case could be BH's.

Mummy I know what you mean about the north/saaarf divide with you londoners. He's a SE boy so right on the other side to you! They all talk shit and eat hideous things that noone else in the world ever would....


----------



## caz_hills

Am hoping it was baby moving - that would be wonderful and feels ok today. I'm sure it's just a new phase of the pregnancy and I'll feel new things every day.

Melissa - glad you're feeling better and it sounds like things are picking up for you which is fab! 

The weeks really do go quite quickly - we're racing up to 20 weeks :o)


----------



## DragonMummy

if it was movements you would only have felt it for a few seconds then that would be it as bubs is only awake a couple of hours each day. won't be long though x


----------



## melissasbump

Caz yeah i know what you mean im DYING for my next scan but got to wait till 3rd March. I have my 16 week MW appointment this Friday though, im even looking forward to that. It seems ive gone a long time without seeing anyone about the pregnancy specifically. Before i got pregnant i was under the impression you would see a midwife every couple of weeks or so.

@DM Yes im fully appreciating feeling like this, its wonderful!! Long may it last! 

Oh bloody hell, bloody builders have just turned up to work on house opposite (I live on a newbuild site) All they seem to do is play loud music and move things around. The house never looks any different! Wish they would hurry up, finish it and p*** off! x


----------



## mummySS

DM - sounds like my hubby, I honestly cannot understand him sometimes and i've been with him almost 10 years! :)

Mel - so glad you're feeling a bit more positive. The same thing has happened to me this week. I seem to have my motivation back! I still feel sick but haven't thrown up in over a week. It makes such a difference! But cleaning...?! wow, i haven't ventured that far yet. :haha:

When I look back at the depths of my sickness back in December, I realise now that I must have been depressed. Maybe not clinically depressed, but I know how utterly shit I felt and I am so HAPPY to not be in that state any more. Well, I really hope the sickness goes completely soon before the discomfort of the 3rd tri kicks in!!

much love x


----------



## DragonMummy

if theyre playing loud music all day, report it to your local council EHO mate - theyre great round here. was thinking of reporting my bloody neighbour who plays Elvis' greatest hits all day every day so loudly that i can sign along, but i'm going to be getting noise related revenge aplenty in 4 months. mua ha ha ha HAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## mummySS

melissasbump said:


> Caz yeah i know what you mean im DYING for my next scan but got to wait till 3rd March. I have my 16 week MW appointment this Friday though, im even looking forward to that. It seems ive gone a long time without seeing anyone about the pregnancy specifically. Before i got pregnant i was under the impression you would see a midwife every couple of weeks or so.

Ooh Mel - i've got almost the same appt dates as you - this Thursday for 16 week MW appt, and 3rd of March for the anomaly scan! 

Can anyone tell me what happens at the 16 week appt? Is it a pretty short one? Do they do more blood tests? (i hate these so would like to know in advance :) )


----------



## melissasbump

i think they discuss the results of the millions of other blood tests! dont know much else about it though xx. Cool re similar dates though! woo hoo! xx
Mummy.. know what you mean re the depression thing.. i felt very similar to that, it really has got me down over last few months and its so hard when ive so wanted to be over the moon to be pregnant, but then feeling so crap at the same time. xx


----------



## DragonMummy

mine was great, she didn't dwell on bloods - just said "your bloods were all fine", took my blood pressure, listened to baby and had a good chat about how i was feeling, asked how i was doing emotionally (v hot on PND and AND these days - tremendous) asked if I had any questions and then sent me on my was. Happy days.

Just had some weird pains, like a stabbing just above my bikini line. Paranoid me would say "where my caesarian scar is...." - lasted about a minute or 2, seems to have stopped.


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Had a fairly good day yesterday. Was able to stay awake all day until 1030pm :happydance: Maybe I am finally getting some energy back. Even managed some horizontal jogging so OH has a smile on his face and can't do enough for me. I kind of took advantage of this and got him to do the bookings for Disneyland Paris for April whilst he was on a high:haha:.

Still can't eat in the evenings due to MS though so have been having my dinner around 3:30pm. Just had a lovely stroganoff with broccoli, green beans and asparagus - sooooo yummy. 

Managed to clear out my built in wardrobe yesterday and OH put in a second rail so we have lots of hanging space now. Have moved all the clothes from the back room through so we have made a start on decluttering the back room for DS to move into so the baby can get his old room.

Have my dating scan at 11am tomorrow which I am quite nervous about as its the first scan since I had my CVS and am worried that something has happened to the baby as a result of the invasive testing. In saying that the good news is we got the full results through yesterday and we are all clear for downs etc which is such a relief. The only thing was they forgot to say what sex the baby was in the letter so will need to phone them in the morning to ask about that.

Hugs to those of you who need them and have to say I am quite envious of those of you who are already 16-17 weeks and feeling kicks/getting lovely bumps. I feel like I am miles behind everyone!


----------



## DragonMummy

actually as one of the earliest joiners here, it does seem funny seeing the peach on your ticker! seems like years ago that Tiger was a peach. Would hate being one of the later ones - 4 weeks makes a lot of difference!


----------



## LittleSpy

mummySS said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Caz yeah i know what you mean im DYING for my next scan but got to wait till 3rd March. I have my 16 week MW appointment this Friday though, im even looking forward to that. It seems ive gone a long time without seeing anyone about the pregnancy specifically. Before i got pregnant i was under the impression you would see a midwife every couple of weeks or so.
> 
> Ooh Mel - i've got almost the same appt dates as you - this Thursday for 16 week MW appt, and 3rd of March for the anomaly scan!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what happens at the 16 week appt? Is it a pretty short one? Do they do more blood tests? (i hate these so would like to know in advance :) )Click to expand...

I'm close to both of you, too! 1/31 (Monday) for 16 week & 3/3 for anatomy/anomaly u/s. :thumbup:

My OB told me if I wanted the quad screen done (blood test), then the 16 week appointment would be when they would do it. I'm not doing it though because the results wouldn't change anything for us & I don't want any added (and likely unnecessary since 19 out of 20 positives on the test are false!) stress.


----------



## melissasbump

LittleSpy said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Caz yeah i know what you mean im DYING for my next scan but got to wait till 3rd March. I have my 16 week MW appointment this Friday though, im even looking forward to that. It seems ive gone a long time without seeing anyone about the pregnancy specifically. Before i got pregnant i was under the impression you would see a midwife every couple of weeks or so.
> 
> Ooh Mel - i've got almost the same appt dates as you - this Thursday for 16 week MW appt, and 3rd of March for the anomaly scan!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what happens at the 16 week appt? Is it a pretty short one? Do they do more blood tests? (i hate these so would like to know in advance :) )Click to expand...
> 
> I'm close to both of you, too! 1/31 (Monday) for 16 week & 3/3 for anatomy/anomaly u/s. :thumbup:
> 
> My OB told me if I wanted the quad screen done (blood test), then the 16 week appointment would be when they would do it. I'm not doing it though because the results wouldn't change anything for us & I don't want any added (and likely unnecessary since 19 out of 20 positives on the test are false!) stress.Click to expand...


Oooh 3rd March is a good day for scans!! x


----------



## angie79

hi girls can i join

I was in due 4th august but after my scan got put forward to 30th july :happydance:

xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

hi angie! welcome :D


----------



## melissasbump

Hi Angie nice to see you. 
Why oh why cant i stop eating? And none of its good.. crisps..burger king.. buttery toast...crisps, kfc....chocolate....and sitting here now with a giant bag of Harribo tangfastics! There is something wrong with me! x


----------



## DragonMummy

omg am the same. we're gonna be right jabbas by july!


----------



## angie79

ha ha sounds like me i just had a packet of jelly gummy bears and a packet of jelly tadpoles - yum

xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Ive put on half a stone so far from my starting weight ( that includes when i lost 3/4 stone from throwing up) so my mind tells me thats ok so far and has given me licence to chuff! 
DM we are gonna have 6 chins each! x


----------



## Aaisrie

My 20w is march 4th. It was supposed to be the start of the week but OH could only get off Friday so I left it until then!! I'm so kind! 
Can't wait to see Atticus again and see if he's alright, the bleeding is so scary :( my bum is a lot better today, I still can't sit but it's excruciating rather than screaming in agony now!!!


----------



## angie79

i have put on a stone already :blush:
I think this baby is defanatly my oh's child as its being evil to me making me eat so much rubbish :haha:

xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Aaisrie glad your bum is getting better it must be awful! 
Angie, Likewise! lol x
Im hating the sound of the hoover right now. OH has got it on and it makes me want to scream at top of my voice, pull out the lead and wrap it round his neck! ARRRGH! X


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> Starry and sugar please don't worry, with Harry I didn't feel anything till well into my 18th week. That's about the earliest you can expect for first baby. I only felt Tiger as early as I did cos it's my second. And even then it's only been tiny. I had my first significant kick yesterday. X

 It seems that everyone I know who has ever been pregnant or is pregnant felt their babies weeks before what I am. It's a bit discouraging! In the book I read, it said if you're really thin, you can generally feel it sooner as well. I'm super thin (even now, thanks to no baby bump :cry:) so I was hoping I'd feel something. But nope. 

I guess I just have to be patient! I'm just eager to feel baby, especially since I don't really "seem" pregnant with a nice bump!

When did everyone start feeling that big pregnancy hunger? Like, where you want to eat a lot? After so many weeks of morning sickness, I got used to eating very little. I'm eating more now, but I'm still not eating any more than when I wasn't pregnant. I get crazy food cravings, but only once a day at most. I can't wait to get hungry enough to eat more than I do! It's hard to want food but have nowhere to put it!:shrug:


----------



## DragonMummy

mine kicked in over the last week am STARVING! 


Mel sounds like reasonable grounds for divoce/GBH/murder to me.


----------



## DragonMummy

aaisrie glad youre feeling a bit better x

My 20 week is 3 weeks tomorrow. OMG can't wait!


----------



## melissasbump

Lol at DM.. Yes i thought so.. i actually think it may count as "using as much force as is necessary" and id probably get off in court with it. x


----------



## DragonMummy

ah yes. reasonable force....


----------



## sparky32

I have my scan on the 3rd March too!! Xx


----------



## melissasbump

Loads of us 3rd/4th March then! Whos staying yellow? x


----------



## mummySS

Arrghh i want to find out so badly, but my DH doesn't. He has agreed that I can find out as long as I don't tell him. But won't that be really crap?! Would love to hear all your thoughts on this!

what about you melissa?


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm valentines day. SOOOO not staying yellow!!!


Just inhaled a huge roast dinner in about 3 minutes....


----------



## melissasbump

We are staying yellow tough as it is. My hospital is one of these strange ones that refuse to sex it anyway so we would have to go for a private scan if we wanted to know and dont want to really spend our cash on that. With it being our 1st, we dont have to know for practical reasons just think it will be a nice suprise after all the pain. I have strong girl vibes though! 
So at the mo just trying to control my mums urge to keep buying neutral clothes because i know as soon as its born il want it in pink or blue anyway. Gonna have enough clothes for triplets me thinks at this rate!! x


----------



## melissasbump

[email protected] ive just done the same with fahitas and nachos, now laying on the sofa struggling to breathe! x


----------



## melissasbump

@Mummy .. if you can know and not tell him then i commend you! lol! That would surely be too difficult wouldnt it? You might give the game away when you buy cute pink bonnets and decorate the nursery with pink teddybears. Lol. x


----------



## DragonMummy

mine didnt even touch the sides. am thinking i require angel delight


----------



## angie79

omg i so want angel delight now

we are having a sexing scan on the 22nd feb which i'm paying for private as herts nhs wont tell you at 20 weeks - meanys
I think i'm having a boy as i have had apart from weeing alot no symptoms at all.
I have also been told i wont feel kids until a few weeks later than normal due to having a anterior placenta

xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Oh Angie, no sickness? im so jealous. it floored me from week 4-14! x thats actually one of my reasons for girl vibes. More sicky with a girl? i dunno just what ive heard.
Not an angel delight fan im afraid.. Got some raspberry merangue icecream though...hmmm x


----------



## angie79

melissasbump said:


> Oh Angie, no sickness? im so jealous. it floored me from week 4-14! x thats actually one of my reasons for girl vibes. More sicky with a girl? i dunno just what ive heard.
> Not an angel delight fan im afraid.. Got some raspberry merangue icecream though...hmmm x

ohhh that sounds good too - i'm settling with viennta
Yeah no sickness and i was prepared for it with the ginger biscuits, tea and sea sick bands - my mum and aunt had bad ms for 4 months with all us girls - thats why i'm thinking boy

xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

Hope you've all had a nice weekend? Mine was really nice, lots of walking and fresh air! We started sorting through the clothes once we got back, we have 24 vests in 1st size! We just need a few more grows and then I think it'll be time to start looking at the next size up! No more vest buying for me for a while lol!
I have officially 'popped!'. I feel like a whale. All I keep thinking is 'I have 5 months to go.... How much bigger am I going to get?!!!' Thankfully I bought my newest pair of jeans in a smaller size then normal, a 10. They are massive! If I was normally a 10 not a 12, I don't think they would stay up! What is it with maternity clothes? They are so massive!

Congratulations Rose on having a boy! I wonder if we'll get any girls soon?! My scans on the 10th, I'm sure it's a girl but we'll see!

Welcome Angie! I have an anterior placenta too, don't worry, you may still feel your baby early but depending on how high it may take a while, I'm lucky that I feel bubs but this isn't my first so maybe thats why... Apparently we're lucky though as we won't be woken up in the night from the kicking as it's more cushioned! 

Well, I'm off to kick Martyn off of fifa.....again!
xxxx


----------



## angie79

Doodlepants said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Hope you've all had a nice weekend? Mine was really nice, lots of walking and fresh air! We started sorting through the clothes once we got back, we have 24 vests in 1st size! We just need a few more grows and then I think it'll be time to start looking at the next size up! No more vest buying for me for a while lol!
> I have officially 'popped!'. I feel like a whale. All I keep thinking is 'I have 5 months to go.... How much bigger am I going to get?!!!' Thankfully I bought my newest pair of jeans in a smaller size then normal, a 10. They are massive! If I was normally a 10 not a 12, I don't think they would stay up! What is it with maternity clothes? They are so massive!
> 
> Congratulations Rose on having a boy! I wonder if we'll get any girls soon?! My scans on the 10th, I'm sure it's a girl but we'll see!
> 
> Welcome Angie! I have an anterior placenta too, don't worry, you may still feel your baby early but depending on how high it may take a while, I'm lucky that I feel bubs but this isn't my first so maybe thats why... Apparently we're lucky though as we won't be woken up in the night from the kicking as it's more cushioned!
> 
> Well, I'm off to kick Martyn off of fifa.....again!
> xxxx

hi hun

blimey thats alot of vests :haha:
This is my first so i may have to wait a while but i like the not being woken up in the nigh idea :thumbup:

oh and i so want that doughnut

xxx


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone, I'm back too! It was nice being away but a bit lonely as I was the only non skier! 
My scan date is 6th march so not far off all yours. I am a bit concerned though as I haven't git a 16 week mud wide appointment, the next appointment I was given was at 28 weeks for a glucose test. Should I be worried? 
I do have a scan at 16 weeks so maybe I should ask when I am there for that? 

Also while I'm thinking about it, are any of you still taking vitimins for pregnancy? I took them for the first trimester and ran out so haven't replaced, should I? 
Thanks for the advice and good to see everyone is doing well!


----------



## Hann12

That should have read midwife appointment - still on phone as broadband not running yet arrgghhh!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hann- maybe ring and ask- they may do it with your scan?
I wouldn't worry about the vits too much, as long as you're eating a well balanced diet you should be fine. 
I drink a lot of ovaltine which is a nicer way of getting them!
Glad you had a nice weekend xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Han you should have a 16 week one. basically i think the theory is you should be seen my a medical professional every 4 weeks just for a check. phone up and get one booked. 

Doods i guess as baby will be here in summer s/he can pretty much live in vests anyway. i know H did during summer! Maybe don't buy any more though :rofl:


----------



## Starry Night

Hi all!

This week has been horrible for eating. I spent a whole day day-dreaming about food and wishing that I could be eating that food! I even called my mom to ask her to make me egg salad and bring over some leftovers as I was getting tired of eating out of a can. I made dh buy me a package of pastries and I've been eating until I'm nearly sick. The hunger has started to let up again which is good. I'm on bed rest and don't exercise so I really have to watch my weight.

Seeing my OB on Tuesday to discuss some of the concerns I've been having since my bleed. And I have to go for my final nuchal blood work at some point this week.

My spotting stopped yesterday and FX'd that it stays away! For good! (doubt it, though)

And just over 4 weeks until my 20 week scan. Feels so far away...


----------



## Hann12

Thanks, I'll give them a call to see what's happening with appointments, thought it was a long time between them! 

Starry, so pleased to hear the bleeding has stopped, I hope it stays that way! I hope the eating gets better. I have been off and on with food but still have a sicky feeling in the evenings, nights and first thing which is annoying and I need to eat better! That's why I'm more concerned about vitamins as I've eaten so bad lately which is not like me!


----------



## mummySS

Hi All, 

Welcome back Doodle and Hann, sounds like you both had a great time away! Hann, you should def have the 16 wk appointment so i'd call them up if i were you. 

Welcome Angie! 

Starry - so pleased the bleeding has stopped! I'm the same as Hann, still off loads of different foods. I'm still eating what I CAN rather than what I SHOULD, which is starting to worry me a tad. But i guess as long as we're getting some food it's better than eating nothing. :shrug:

x


----------



## DragonMummy

i'm eating whatever stands still long enough for me to force down my throat....


----------



## Starry Night

I don't have problems with ms anymore...but my stomach is still more sensitive to overeating or strong foods like spice or anything overly rich or junky. My food choices are OK....normally I eat frequent small meals but lately I've been eating frequent LARGE meals loaded with carbs. lol And I need more whole fruits and veggies. I'm getting them in juices and cooked with pasta and rice or in soup and stir-frys.

I'm going out to a nice steak-house tonight for my mom's birthday. Can't wait! I want to get medium but sometimes it comes a bit undercooked....I just don't like medium-well. I usually get the steak with shrimp(cooked) but I don't want to risk too much seafood until speaking with my OB. And I will cuz dh takes me out for seafood for my birthday every year even though he hates it.


----------



## kelzyboo

Hi all, just checking in to see how everyone's doing.

I have an appointment with my consultant this thursday (i have to have consultant care this time as my BMI is higher than it should be :blush: and i have antibodies in my blood!) I'm a little worried as i don't know what to expect lol didn't have any problems with DD so it's all new to me. Also having the quad test while i'm there.

Glad i'm seeing my consultant so early as it gives me time to ask her opinion's on a c-section or inducing me early, i had very severe SPD with DD and it's becoming quite painful already so i want to know my options early on, they pretty much ignored my SPD last time (even though i was on crutches from 22weeks) until it got so bad they had to admit me to hospital :cry: Trouble is i have pelvic damage from last time, they did everything they shouldn't have and ignored the agony they were causing to my pelvis, its never gone back to normal not even half normal anymore.
When they took me in hospital last time they refused to give me a c-section as i was already immobile and apparently too much of a risk of developing a blood clot, but they did say they would have done it had i not been so bad so i'm hoping to stay mobile and have the c-section this time, avoiding any further damage!

ooh only just noticed how long this is, i need to shut up now lol

Hope everyone is doing ok, what's everyone's opinions on gender scans at 16 weeks? is it worth having one, are they usually right? 

:flower: take care everyone xx


----------



## Maid Marian

Hehe it seems ladies on this thread are always having angel delight, and everytime I read it, I have to go make some myself! Nommmmm butterscotch setting in the fridge :cloud9:


----------



## angie79

mmmm banana angel delight - i see a trip to tesco tommorow


----------



## Blue_bear

Hi guys,

Im all out of angel delight but hubby did bake me a victoria sponge while i was at work yesterday :)

My appetite has most definatly returned, and i seem to justify it by saying im eating for two so its ok!! lol.

3 weeks tomorrow till scan!!! :)

xx


----------



## BlueViolet

DragonMummy said:


> i'm eating whatever stands still long enough for me to force down my throat....

That's hilarious! I've been pigging out too. Today at lunch I tried to be sensible. We were traveling so I got a salad with grilled chicken, but then I had to also get a McFlurry with Reeses. Yum! Then yesterday I went nuts because I was hungry and no one was ready to eat dinner until closer to 8pm. I was pacing around like a lion looking for its prey...hehe. 

Rose, congrats on joining team blue. I find out Feb. 17th. I can't wait!!! I went shopping this weekend to look at baby clothes and strollers and I found a ton I liked, but they were either pink or blue, so I could get nothing except a Mickey Mouse onesie in tan and brown. Meanwhile, I have another appointment this Friday and I wonder if i can bribe the midwife into doing an early gender scan :)


----------



## DragonMummy

rose you don't need to set it in the fridge anymore! just leave it for 5 minutes and good to go!


----------



## prmami25c

I'm due July 29th! =]


----------



## amand_a

Just booked my next scan for the 2nd of march :happydance::happydance: Now to resist the temptation of finding out the sex :wacko:...although since DH is finding out he will possibly slip up before bubs gets here.

My 12 week scan moved my EDD to the 16th of July, the doc had it as the 19th and from my Ov date it should be the 22nd. so since I end up with another c section if i go too far over I successfully convinced the OB that I knew when i ovulated (which i did) and that it couldn't be due any earlier. This gives me nearly an extra week to go naturally :happydance:


----------



## gw76

Well, had to go out today and purchase some clothes...none of my trousers are fitting and my mat ones from last time are little snug too! - have not successfully lost all the baby weight from #1!!! Got some really good deals so it wasn't too traumatizing!

See my OB on the 2nd - same one as I had for my son so looking forward to that. Just waiting to hear from GP for my next scan (she is useless so will probably have to phone and remind her that it needs to be done!)

Have been able to feel flutters and few full on body bashes against my uterus for the past few weeks...

I have been trying my best to eat well and am very successful during the week, but come the weekend...enjoyed quite a few Cadbury buttons this afternoon O:)


----------



## Maid Marian

DragonMummy said:


> rose you don't need to set it in the fridge anymore! just leave it for 5 minutes and good to go!

I prefer leaving it in the fridge - might as well pop it in there for the 5 minutes than leave it out in the warm!


----------



## HotChillies

gw76: Flutters! Exciting!

Rose_W: Lucky you! 4D freeview!

Melissabump: triplets! Vow! Congratulations! I wonder how different your 1st trimester has been from mine?

Angie: Welcome!

Starry Night: What is team yellow? Unknown gender?

I am scheduled for my gender scan at 20 weeks, which will be 9th March. A lot of ladies here already know the gender of the baby. Am I missing some information here? Do I not know something?

I am thinking of buying a pregnancy pillow now. Back and neck are uncomfortable while sleeping. Any suggestions? Found the cheapest deal on walmart so far.

Also came across this music on itunes. Helps with baby's brain function it seems.

I am just hogging like a pig, all the time. My cheeks look full. Hate that look. 6 more months to go!

Thinking about joining Prenatal yoga and getting a personal trainer to help with the back pain. Anybody else tried this?

And oh, my red cabbage test predicts a girl.


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm so jealous everyone has their 20 week or gender scans booked! I have to go to my next appointment and beg the doctor to order me a 20 week, because he doesn't usually. I'm really hope I get one, I want to see my baby again!


----------



## Starry Night

Team Yellow means unknown gender....either by choice or bubs not showing off. lol

kelzyboo, that sounds so rough! I can't imagine. :( I hope this pregnancy goes smoother and that doctors take you seriously. It's the pits when a doctor assumes you're being a crazy hypochondriac and just sends you on your way. I've run into a poor doctor or two with my hospital visits. They make you feel stupid and crazy and then in the end you realize you knew your body after all and wish you had stood up for yourself. Good on you for making sure you're being looked after.

And I ordered the steak with shrimp anyways. It was soooo good. Just what the doctor ordered. lol


----------



## melissasbump

Morning all.
Chilli, im not really expecting triplets, although looking at the size of my gut if i hadnt had a scan it could be questionable! I am booking on a prenatal yoga course, it lasts 6 weeks, im hoping it may be fun and give me something to do and a chance to meet others. I also have an existing back conditon anyway so it may help that.

Blueviolet.. you can ger REESES MCFLURRIES in the US? Oh my god! i swear i dont know how you American ladies do it, if i lived there i wolud be in heaven! Cinabon..Reeses..Cheescake factory.. not to mention all the 24hr fast food! I would be in heaven!

Starry Night.. Steak and shrimp sounds wonderful .We have a wonderful steakhouse near where i live but ive not been for ages because of the ms. Im looking forward to going as soon as i think i can handle it. The rib eye is amazing.
Im lying in bed at the mo, having eaten 2 chocolate croissants, taken my sicky pill and trying to work out how i feel today. Had a rubbish nights sleep last night, had a few lower tummy cramps and a lot of wind. Think its more to do with too much food than anything else. So feeling pretty tired and a bit headachy but im not at work today so just gonna take it easy. (nothing new then!) 
Whats everyone else up to today? Anything exciting? xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

I think we all share the same craving for angel deight!

I'm soo excited! My friend from school just told me she's 13 weeks pregnant!

Anyway, no news here really... just watching teen mom before I get Holly from pre-school.
xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

PS- Woohoo! I'm on the middle bit of my ticker yay!!!xx


----------



## DragonMummy

woop for middle bit!

i dropped H off at nursery, got in and did some laundry, washed up and cleaned the kitchen and am now getting readt for a 12-9 shift at work. Such joy....


----------



## Doodlepants

Bloody hell you're pro-active! I've yet to do my kitchen.... I'm currently having another rest lol!..Wondering if drinking 'light' ovaltine while dunking bourbons into it is defeating the object of having the low cal option?! x


----------



## mummySS

Sounds like a pretty hectic day DM! hope you're not at work tomorrow morning as well? 

Doodle, a few bournons here and there never hurt anyone in my opinion :)

I love it when you find out your buddies are preggers at the same time as you! Unforch for me none of them live anywhere near me! I have 2 friends due in May (one lives in Sarf London which as we know is a different planet to north london), one due in May in Brussels, and one due in June in York. 

Having said all that, I have signed up for some NCT classes (extortionate @ 300 squids) so hopefully that'll be a good place to meet (read: buy) local friends with babies. 

Hope everyone has a nice day. Heading into work at 1-ish - I have told work that the mornings are really bad for me so i'll work from home and head in in the afternoons. I guess I shouldn't really be on here! 
x


----------



## freckles09

Hey beach bumps hope you're all ok and had good weekends?

I think i've been feeling the baby kick... Friday i felt a couple of kicks in the morning and then today i've felt some more. It's nothing like i've felt before so am assuming it's not too early and could be baby kicks?


----------



## DragonMummy

@freckles - sounds about right mate - woo for kicks! I've only just started feeling proper ones, before it was just just tiny squirms.

@doodles - just maiking up for the fact that I did chuff all all weekend :D

@mummy - 0830-1730 tomorrow, then that's it til Sunday. 

OMG cannot stop eating....


----------



## Doodlepants

Woohoo freckles for the kicks! How exciting!
DM- I am still doing nothing....I have to go and make lunch now so am going to have to do the kitchen!...I ought to put some washing on while I'm at it.... My kitchen's being started on the 31st so you won't be able to get me out of there once it's done! :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

I said that when I moved to a house with an awesome kitchen (we totally have a range!!!) 


Novelty wore off pretty quickly....


----------



## melissasbump

one of my best friends is pregnant with her 2nd, shes about 5 weeks behind me, i think its lovely and am looking forward to our ickle ones growing up together.
Well ive just had a lovely walk with the dog, we are both completly knackered now, then had some soup for lunch and now colapsed on the sofa. i think thats me for the day!

God when did i get so lazy?! 
On the plus side i have eaten reasonably normally today ususally ive had about 8 packs of crisps by now but have had NONE so far today so very proud of myself!
House is all lovely and clean and OH will do the ironing when he gets home.
Perfect! xxx


----------



## freckles09

Yay i will carry on thinking that LO is kicking then :happydance: 

I have been eating so much lately. I've just finished lunch and already feel like i could scoff packets of crisps! Salt and Vinegar disco's are my weakness LOL


----------



## melissasbump

freckles09 said:


> Yay i will carry on thinking that LO is kicking then :happydance:
> 
> I have been eating so much lately. I've just finished lunch and already feel like i could scoff packets of crisps! Salt and Vinegar disco's are my weakness LOL

I agree its discos or s/v sqaures for me! Please change the subject or im gonna cave in ! lol x:wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh get you Mel - that's basically what I did all weekend, hence I really had to do something today, if only so I actually had a uniform to wear!


----------



## DragonMummy

all I have left of the enormous bag of food i brought in to sustain me til 9 is a banana. And thats about to get it....


----------



## Doodlepants

DM- Do you ever get Harry's shoes from startrite? I've had a few pairs from there for Holly and the buckles are always rubbish! I may have to start going back to clarks.... x


----------



## melissasbump

lol @DM. Its awful isnt it? im currently polishing off the remainder of my harribo. At least a banana is healthy! Oh yeah.. the tent uniform! lol Surrey must have more disposable income than the met! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah yes - must get a pic for you later. I may turn you....

They've just decided that we shouldn't wear cravats anymore and should have ties like the men. So we all got our lovely new ties. I have 2. I have an open neck maternity shirt and am going on mat leave for 10 months in may. :dohh:

Missing the big picture as always!


Doods I never have. I have always got Clarks. I know one of my mates at work always gets startrite as she thinks the velcro on clarks shoes is rubbish but I have never had any issues with them. Except his winter boots were £42.... I nearly peed myself at the checkout! :haha:


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh I've never had any velcro probs with clarks, I just prefer startrite girls shoes but the first pair I got, the buckle broke after 3 wears and I've just got new ones delivered and the buckle looks like it's going to go the same way..we'll see! I think clarks boys shoes are nicer than startrite- If I have a boy I'll be shoes shopping at different places! What a pain!

Well my kitchen clean-up went well- I dropped a glass and it smashed into teeny pieces...FAIL!

I'm going back do doing nothing, it's less hazardous!


----------



## mummySS

oh-oh, i've been a naughty girl...am still in my jim jams and told work i would work from home for the rest of the day and dial into my meetings...

i just feel exhausted and not that great, dunno what's wrong with me i have lost all motivation! 

well i have to go in tomorrow as i have a bunch of external meetings that i can't dial into. Pooey.


----------



## DragonMummy

am so jealous of you mummy/doodles..... I would quite like to be doing chuff all today instead of stuck at work....


----------



## Blue_bear

Can someone please try and explain to me what a quick might feel like please? Will i know thats it definatly that? :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Hmm like a tiny butterfly inside you, or if it's kicking it can feel like little bubbles popping. The chances are, if it's low down, it's probably bubs xx


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> am so jealous of you mummy/doodles..... I would quite like to be doing chuff all today instead of stuck at work....

tee hee, at least you're not going to get into SERIOUS trouble :blush:

One more day for you DM and then you're off til sunday - woop!


----------



## mummySS

Blue bear - as a first time mum (so can't be sure of this...), i'm pretty convinced I felt LO kicking about 10 days ago. It just felt like nothing i'd ever felt before, and was completely involuntary and out of tune to the rest of my body. Just felt like a little fluttery sensation below and to the side of my belly button. I've only felt it once since, so i hope it gets more frequent. It was really nice! :)


----------



## BlueViolet

melissasbump said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Blueviolet.. you can ger REESES MCFLURRIES in the US? Oh my god! i swear i dont know how you American ladies do it, if i lived there i wolud be in heaven! Cinabon..Reeses..Cheescake factory.. not to mention all the 24hr fast food! I would be in heaven! xx

It's tough to resist all the temptation. Fortunately, there are no Cinabons or Cheesecake factories nearby. I do love both. My favorite is the Godiva cheesecake. Then there are the massive aisles in the grocery store that are packed with Ben and Jerry's and Hagen-Dazs ice cream. We do live near an Italian bakery that's phenomenal. Last time we went there I got a decaf latte, panna cotta, 2 cappuccino cupcakes, and 3 mini canolis (good thing I didn't eat them all in one sitting). 

My sweet tooth is taking over my life. Normally I can scale down or substitute fruit for sweets, but lately I've had no self-control. I stepped on the scale this morning and I've gained 12.5lbs since before pregnancy. GAHH!! The midwife said to shoot for 20lbs total - FAIL! I'm going to have to start exercising for more than 10min at a time.


----------



## freckles09

Blue_bear said:


> Can someone please try and explain to me what a quick might feel like please? Will i know thats it definatly that? :)

Earlier on I felt flutters which feels like a butterfly on my skin but last few days i've felt what i think is a quick and that feels like light tapping!


----------



## Blue_bear

Hmmm, thanks guys. I *think* i have felt bubs then but i cant be sure :shrug:
I almost just want it to give me a couple of big boots in thebelly so i know for sure! :haha:

Ive not been up to much today really, been to look at another house for rent but it was so tiny the price difference just doesnt justify it. 

Took the dogs for a walk and the big lad has split his claw so have had to do some minor dog surgery and cut off the bit that was flapping!! (sorry tmi!) Im quite good with things like that luckily, hubby just holds them down and i do all the treatments, same with the horses!! 
Poor boy though, can only imagine its like when you bite/break your nail too short and it bleeds and stings like hell. He didnt even notice he had done it till we got home mind. 

My plan for this evening....eat my body weight in whatever i can find and watch One Born later on :) If your at work till 9 DM, does that mean you will miss it?!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

BB i tend to find mine wriggles after I've eaten something sweet or if I lay on my front. Can't blame it for objecting though....


----------



## melissasbump

Wow ive just woken from a compete crash out deep sleep to my mum ringing in a panic because she hasnt been able to get hold of me. Wonderful sleep though! Dog walk must of really knackered me out. 
OH hs just got home and is making the dinner bless him. Have got a wonderful looking sticky toffee pudding for desert, i may just skip to that! 
Busy at work DM? XX


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah is all a bit full moon today for some reason, Mel.....


----------



## melissasbump

Oh..one of those... It doesnt rain it pours and all that.. x


----------



## DragonMummy

quite.... not so bad now though.


----------



## curlew

HI

Had my dating scan today and they have pulled me forward to 15 weeks and 4 days so now due 14th July. Thought I may get pulled forward a week but 12 days ooops big baby! Still having a c-section at 39 weeks so think that will put me around 7th July. I will see the consultant at 34 weeks and she will decide for definate as to the date and book me in then - the rate Im going i could end up in June:dohh:

20 weeks scan is booked for 2nd March and I need to phone up and get booked in for my 16 week bloods next wednesday.

Phoned the hospital that did my CVS this afternoon and found out that 'it' is a boy so another one for team blue Im afraid ladies. I am really happy about that as I still have so much beautiful stuff from when DS was little.

Told DS tonight by showing him the scan photo and he was estatic about it so chuffed he was going to be a big brother and telling us all the things he is going to teach his wee brother. He is already looking forward to getting his toys down from the attic and showing his brother how to play with them. He even remembered the bedding and curtains etc from his old bedroom and asked if the baby could have those - which is just as well as that was what we were doing anyway. 

Will try and scan the picture in tomorrow night as I didn't sleep too well last night so off to bed soon.


----------



## Doodlepants

Wow Congratulations Curlew!!
There's gonna be a lot of July boys around!!!
How exciting!
xxxx


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations curlew! That's amazing news! 

I tried calling the hospital today about my midwife appointments but they didn't answer the phone so trying again tomorrow. 7 days until my 16 week scan yippee! 

Been really good with health(ier) food today only had toast for breakfast, chicken salad for lunch, apple as a snack and now just making a healthy ish version of a curry. Mmm now just need my husband to come home so I can eat. 
All the healthy eating will be ruined tomorrow when I have dinner at zizzi though, oh well!! One day is better than none :)


----------



## DragonMummy

ooooh dinner out.... love zizzi!


spoke too soon at work. getting shafted....


----------



## melissasbump

Congratulations on the boy Curlew! Great news! How cute re your DS. X
Hannah i was doing quite well re food today up until half hour ago when i stuffed a rather large portion of sticky toffee pudding down my cakehole! Am now laying on the sofa wondering if il ever get any self control back again
DS..Not long till you get to go home, keep going gal! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

omfg sticky toffee pud..... might have to divert to m&s on the way home.....


----------



## xAshleighx

beach bumps is a great name :D x


----------



## xAshleighx

every1 reacons im having a boy :O i think its a girl :O any1 else got outvoted?

im due my first baby on 13th or 14th :D xx


----------



## Hann12

Welcome Ashleigh! I'm due with my first on the 16th so very close in dates to you. 

I'm going to be bad tonight and eat truffles, they are sat in the fridge calling my name so I'll be just like you in half an hour Melissa!!


----------



## DragonMummy

ARGH!!!! only 22 minutes left....... SOOOO hungry!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann you go girl! i have no shame, just topped up with a kitcat! x
DM just stumbled across your journal, you should get it published! lol x


----------



## Starry Night

Ladies, I have a happy and touching update. I got a call from one of the ladies at my church today and she is organizing a group of women to make dh & I meals for the next several weeks. They heard that I'm on bed rest for the foreseeable future and that I'm tired of eating out of a can (still love you, dh!) and decided to intervene. I can't believe it! 

And I'm an avocado today! :happydance: I celebrate each new week that I reach. And I'm that much closer to the half-way point!


----------



## melissasbump

Awww Starry how lovely is that! Its so nice to hear the community getting together like that to support you all xx
Congrats on being an avocado!! xx


----------



## mummySS

Aww Starry that's lovely. Agree with Melissa - it's so nice that the community spirit still exists in some places. 

Curlew - congrats on team blue! CAn't believe how adorable your DS sounds! 

Ashleigh - welcome :)

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

melissasbump said:


> Hann you go girl! i have no shame, just topped up with a kitcat! x
> DM just stumbled across your journal, you should get it published! lol x

which one? the preg one or ttc? both equally tedious :rofl:


am home from work, jammied up and tucking in to a box of marks and spencers fresh cream eclairs.... :happydance:


----------



## mummySS

DM - I had a quick peek at your preg journal too (hope you dont mind the stalking) and I agree, it's great. V entertaining!


----------



## LittleSpy

Alright, I'm here to even out the score!
:pink: :happydance:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs791.ash1/168128_946424525627_12626832_48455864_5240403_n.jpg


----------



## BlueViolet

Curlew, congrats on finding out it's a boy!

LittleSpy, congrats on being the first to join team :pink: 

I'm so happy for you guys! I've got about 3 weeks until I find out and the time seems to go so slowly...


----------



## mummySS

Yay little spy - first team pink! i'm sure you wont be alone once more peeps start getting their results! Congrats!


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah! Team Pink! :happydance: little spy, your lady is going to have her pick of the gentlemen when she gets older if this thread is any indication. lol


----------



## curlew

Thanks for your congratulations

woohoo a girl for the team, congratulations Littlespy

Ashleigh - welcome.

DM - oooh M&S cream eclairs yummmm - my one indulgence so far has been asda fresh cream apple turnovers which I buy very regularly on the grounds that they are a good source of fruit and calcium of course :winkwink:

Off to do a full day at work which includses two meetings. It will be a pleasant change as I seem to have had nothing but medical appts since xmas and therefore only working half days - so I will probably be out of it tonight lol. I work in Social Work by the way - I know everyone was talking about what they did a while ago and I was still at the not posting too much incase I jinxed this pregnancy stage !

Have a good day all.


----------



## Aaisrie

Littlespy very obvious wee girl you have there!!

Curlew my mum is a social worker!


----------



## DragonMummy

@little spy- woop for a team pink!!

@curlew - I think you'll find anapple turnover is one of your 5 a day.... :rofl:

I have decided that as oats are a popular breakfast food, it's ok to be stuffing myself with flapjacks.....


----------



## freckles09

Morning, how excitign that curlew is team blue and littlespy is on team pink! It's really exciting that everyone is finding out and it does tempt me into finding out but we're going to be good and have a surprise so team yellow for us! I'm convinced it's a boy though!

Oh and DM i'm sure flapjacks are fine - they do have oats in after all! I looove flapjacks and quite fancy one now actually!


----------



## Clareabell

Congratulations to everyone that has found out their team. I cant wait to find out but still have a little while to wait. 

AFM- havent been on in a long time as i have been really busy at work etc, weirdly im also a social worker for my sins!! seems their are a lot of people on here working in public sector!


----------



## Annamumof2

hey guys sorry i havent been here over the weekend, i had problems with the itching and then i had a bleed on the saturday night which only lasted 5mins and all is alright, sunday was at parent in laws to celabrate Jason's 6th birthday the day before his birthday then yesterday i was shopping then hospital appointment for my echo which my heart is doing great, then i had more shopping and rest for an hour before getting kids from school then out shopping to get Jason's birthday pressies that he choose and then up to my parents to celabrate his birthday with my family... and today i am so tired and glad i am able to rest


----------



## melissasbump

Morning all, just stuffed myself with breakfast number 2! 
DM..I was looking at your pregnancy one, up to page 30 at the mo, very good x And i agree flapjacks a very good choice of breakfast, oats to make you go and syrup to clog you up lol x
Congrats littlespy on team pink! Very exciting news!
Freckles glad to see somneone else staying team yellow, was getting concerned it was only me. I wont I wont I wont cave in!!
Anna Sorry to hear about the bleeding at the weekend, glad the hospital appointment went well though. x

I had another night crap sleep im either tossing and turning, weeing or having ssuch weird dreams that they wake me up its so bizzare! When i 1st went to bed i was getting up to wee every 20 minutes!
My mum and stepdad coming are coming over later, havent seen them for a couple of weeks, im hoping mum will take me into town and spoil me! lol 
Its a grotbags looking day out there though, umbrellas at the ready! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> @little spy- woop for a team pink!!
> 
> @curlew - I think you'll find anapple turnover is one of your 5 a day.... :rofl:
> 
> I have decided that as oats are a popular breakfast food, it's ok to be stuffing myself with flapjacks.....

Ooooo definitely need to have an apple turnover now!!! What about a mcd apple pie, do they count? DM I think you need to write an official "dietary requirements for pregnancy" lol


----------



## freckles09

What about chocolate covered raisins? Do they count :haha:


----------



## fifi-folle

Melissa we're also staying :yellow:! Most people think I'm mad but I want DH to tell me if it's girl/boy!
Congrats to those who know :pink: or :blue:
I've got another bug, been totally stuffed up all weekend :( wish my immune system would sort itself out!


----------



## Blue_bear

Im so jealous of those who have found out the sex already!! Congrats for a team pink!!!
xx


----------



## Annamumof2

i am very tempted to find out... but hubby doesnt wanna know so im gonna try and see if i can find out and keep it from him or not find out and last 5months waiting for the baby lol


----------



## Starry Night

Blue_bear said:


> Im so jealous of those who have found out the sex already!! Congrats for a team pink!!!
> xx

Same here! It's about four more weeks for me. I'm finding out just 2 days before my 28th birthday.

Saw my OB this morning and he basically told me there's nothing they can do to intervene (which I knew) but he listened to baby's heart beat and let me know the things I'm feeling is normal. He said with bleeding my other aches and such are going to be heightened especially with my fears. Basically, I just notice them more. But my discharges and pains and pressures are normal. No explanation for the bleeding but it's too soon to diagnose placenta previa. Otherwise everything is fine. And I gained 4 pounds in two weeks. :dohh: And I found out my baby measured 14+4 on the ultrasound when I should have been 14+1. My original due date (based on date I got bfp) was the 8th. Maybe that was more accurate than we thought....

And I think I felt the baby kick last night. I was lying on my back and felt these tiny pops in my lower-left pelvic region. It only lasted a few seconds. And then about 30 seconds later I felt them again just a little bit higher. I told DH and we were both blown away. It just made things feel so real. :cloud9:


----------



## DragonMummy

just back from hospital. been having horrid stabbing pains across where my innie section scar is (I have 2 different ones, being a weirdo. Horizontal on the outside, vertical on the inside) so work sent me off to royal surrey to get checked out.

Tiger is fine though. HB was 148bpm which they were happy with. My pee was checked and is fine, no infection and my tummy seems ok, fundal height was equal to my dates so despite everyone banging on about my enormous bump (what I call the "reverse Spu") I am bang on target. 

Consultant said that the pains are common with prev sections, particularly with a classic (vertical) section. basically as my womb has just popped out of my pelvis (not completely you understand, its still IN me ) it stretches the 2 ligaments at the front. My scar goes directly down these ligaments so it just causes some pain as the scar tissue stretches. But he said that if there was a rupture I'd really know about it and he was happy that everything was fine and Tiger is safe in there.

Am now going to have a nap.... :rofl:


----------



## Sherri81

Where do mini marshmallows fall in the dietary needs of a pregnant woman??


----------



## DragonMummy

fat free - fill your boots :D


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey DM, glad you and Tiger are okay! Seems like c-sections take a while to heal. Means you have to take more time off work and put your feet up and eat :) 

I just finished 5 miles on the stationary bike and I am sweating like crazy. I'm so out of breath. It's only my second day of trying to take exercise seriously. We'll see how long that lasts...I'm trying to be good and not gain too much, but it's already a bit late. I wanted to take a prenatal yoga class, but I couldn't find one. One studio said that they could modify the poses for me in a regular class. I'd rather not show my massive behind and belly in a regular class, so maybe I'll order a video instead. I was hoping to meet new people, but I'm sure there will be other opportunities. 

I've got an interview at a tutoring center this afternoon. Wish me luck :) I need to get out of the house to save my sanity (I'd go shopping, but I know I'd do too much damage).


----------



## DragonMummy

Well it's had four and a half years....!! :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

Hope everyone's had a good day? We have family over from Ireland today so thats been nice.
I've been spring cleaning today, I've got so much energy!

Sorry to hear about your scare DM, what a nightmare!

Hope you feel better soon Fifi!!

Welcome Ashleigh and congratulations littlespy on being team pink!!! Girls clothes are soooo lovely you'll have a great time shopping!

Well I've got curry for tea as I can't be arsed to cook due to being so bloody busy- my right as a pregnant lady I think?!
xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh, and happy 18 weeks to me and Sofie!! x


----------



## SugarBeth

Doodlepants said:


> Oh, and happy 18 weeks to me and Sofie!! x

 Yay! I'm so excited to be turning 18 weeks on Thursday. Each week makes me feel a little better, both physically and mentally.


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh me too! Long may it last! xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Well, i have been an absolute disgrace today :blush:

Took the dogs to the woods with hubby, and was sooooooo desperate for a wee i had to go!! Right there in the woods!! Lol. 

And then..... Ive just had kebab for dinner....wrong and disgusting i know, but it tasted so good!! 

Sorry to hear you've had a rough day DM, good that Tiger is ok in there though!

You may see alot of me this evening, Im going to be stuck watching the bloody football, not cool :growlmad:


----------



## fifi-folle

DM you have my sympathies, don't have csection scar tissue but endo scar tissue, and it hurts like mad when it's stretching. :hug:


----------



## foxforce

Hey all

Happy 18 week Doodle, Sofie and me! and anyone else :D

DM sorry to hear about you trip to hozzie :( Glad everything is well, nice to have the reassurance!

lol @ Bluebear peeing in the woods :rolf: can't blame you mind on how I have felt recently needing to go all the time! I'm in watching footie too, my other half is Man U fan, is yours? I don't mind though as I'm a footie fan :D

I have had terrible pain in left nipple today :( not good! 

What is it with some women with children trying to frighten you with stories of their labour and being full term pregnant and how you cope shaving etc, are they jealous or do they get something out of it?? :shrug:

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh happy 18 weeks fox!

Ikwym with the horror stories, just ignore them. Most births go fine and I still managed to shave when full term.....Martyn painted my toes though!
x


----------



## foxforce

Thanks doods
Oh I choose to ignore her she quite a bitchy person, also saying to me make the most of seeing your foof and trimming down there as you won't see it again without use of mirror.... cheeky biatch! Just cos she can't anymore grrrr

Don't think I'll be ask my dh to paint my toenails may treat myself to my cousin's missus as she does nails for a living and they won't get spoilt as I won't be wearing terrible steel toe boots in the midst of summer yay! They chip off the polish as well as being too hot


----------



## DragonMummy

@Fox mine was a humdinger and I'd do the whole day again in a heartbeat. I'm not one of those "go without pain relief" evangelists - my preferred pain relief on my notes was listed as EPIDURAL!!!! but actually I found almost all of it was manageable. It was only when I went into transition that it really hurt and I think had H not turned at the last minute and them not had time for it, an epidural would have made me sail through the end of it. It SOUNDS a lot worse than it is. And frankly it's a piece of piss next to the first three months with a newborn :rofl:

Thanks for the kind wishes. it was lovely to feel Tiger today but I must confess I don't feel reassured. I suppose it's because it's an unfamiliar pain, I didn't have it in my last pregnancy! (obv!) And it feels unpleasant. Not "natural". I'd feel better if I'd passed 24 weeks. I feel a bit irrational though as soooo many women have sections. But Tiger is my baby, I am already it's mummy. Therefore i am fiercely protective. Pretty sure all of you guys feel the same :D

Anywho. 18 weeks on thurs. congrats Doods and SK. i agree with Sugar - every week that passes gives me a bit more confidence. x


----------



## Blue_bear

Fox - My OH is Arsenal, i dont mind it too much luckily and its not that often they are on normal tv so he can watch it at home. 

DM - Does a soak in the bath not help at all? I know your pain will be different to anything i have felt but i do find a bath eases any aches and pains in my tum. 

Now currently scoffing caramel nibbles, the most amazing chocolate invention ever! And love tesco for having them on 2 for £2 :)


----------



## DragonMummy

tbh am not worried about the pain, it's just the niggling worries about what might be causing it, iykwim? x


----------



## Annamumof2

DM big hugs to you hun and i hope that the pains stop for you soon


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> tbh am not worried about the pain, it's just the niggling worries about what might be causing it, iykwim? x

Yeah, totally see what you mean. Hope it all settles down for you. Lets both pray the 14th hurries up!! xx


----------



## melissasbump

Hi everyone.
Wow DM sorry to hear about your rough day, glad everything is ok though and Tiger is doing well, sending you hugs xx
Congrats on 18 weeks Doodles! How exciting! xx
Lol @ Blue Bear.. pissing in the woods! love it!!

Well ive had a prettu nice day, me and my mum went shopping for a few hours and she bought me some cute baby outfits, a changing mat, some nappies and bellybands. She also gave me some cash towards a babt monitor, so im a very happy bunny at the mo. We have our moments but she does spoil me a lot! 
She also brought over some grub for dinner and they are coming back on Sunday to help OH put ur nursery furniture together and cooking a roast whilst here! The furniture only arrived today and im so exited to see it together! 
Im back to work tomorrow unfortunatly but its not so bad, i am meant to do 12 hour shifts 7am to 7pm days and 7pm to 7am night but now i do 11am to 7pm and 7pm till about 11pm night duties, cant ask fairer than that!
The commute is the bit that is taxing in this condition and will probably be the part that makes me take mat leave earlier than the actual job. Hey ho i cant complain!! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh those shifts are MUCH better! I do 1900-0400 night shifts once a month and I am rather hoping occ health might let me ditch them or at least knock a couple of hours off the end!


----------



## melissasbump

id have though they will, the met are really funny about pregnancy and night duties. im not complaining, i basically get to take the piss for a few months then have 9 months off! x


----------



## DragonMummy

yep pretty much the same here. Am trying not to take the mick though as a few girls have in the past and they are regarded as skiving scum in the CHC (we seem to have a contagious pregnancy thang going on - we had 17 up the duff at one point last year. A LOT of empty desks right now!) so I want to pull my weight as I'm old school and have my repuutation to think of, but Tiger comes first!


----------



## melissasbump

Yeah taking the piss not good but as you say the bubs are most important. My computer keeps crashing and seriously is begining to p*** me right off so im gonna go and watch the quality big fat gypsy trash! TV gold!! Enjoy your evenings ladies xx


----------



## Hann12

Hi all! Had a good day and nice to see most of you have too!
DM - hope the pain/feeling disappears soon for you but good to know tiger is okay! 

So does anyone commute to work on the train? I do and am getting so annoyed at all the middle aged men who pretend to be asleep or just keep their heads down in their papers so they don't notice a pregnant lay and have to give up their seat! So rude, especially when I'm not feeling too good. Just requested a 'baby on board' badge to see if that makes a difference though gave a feeling they still won't look up to notice me!!


----------



## fifi-folle

DM what I've been told is that the scar tissue can stick things down and as it is pulled it tears and hurts. I have been told that it will ease once it stretches as far as it can (or comes apart). It might not be the same for you though, as I say mine is from endo rather than Csection. I'm having to take pks for it :-(


----------



## Starry Night

Sherri81 said:


> Where do mini marshmallows fall in the dietary needs of a pregnant woman??

I'd say right below chocolate. So near the top. :winkwink: Plain marshmallows make my tummy turn a bit--even when I'm not pregnant--but I think they taste fantastic and love them on Smors or in hot chocolate.

DM, sorry that you're feeling pain from your scars. Is there ever such thing as a worry-free pregnancy? I hope the pain doesn't get worse and goes away quickly. :hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm craving steak SO badly! I'm almost ready to walk in the threatening snow storm to the nearest steak house and just feast! :haha:

I can't even focus on anything else - as soon as my mind starts to wonder, it imagines a perfectly cooked steak being sliced open, topped with sauted onions and mushrooms and I can actually get a little taste of it....ugh! _Mouthwatering_


----------



## DragonMummy

i get that problem Sb - once i have a food idea in my head, it's there til i've had it!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Usually I'm able to solve cravings pretty easily. But steak isn't something I can just grab out of my kitchen and eat! Sadly my husband works second shift, so I couldn't even go later. I think the baby just wants to be difficult! 

Steak:cloud9:



DragonMummy said:


> i get that problem Sb - once i have a food idea in my head, it's there til i've had it!!


----------



## Starry Night

For me, when I went to the steak house two days ago I was more craving the mashed potatoes that would be coming with it. I kept seeing visions of them 'dancing' in my head and I could feel the smooth texture and the taste was so real. And the real deal totally lived up to expectations! The steak was OK. I would have preferred medium but ordered medium-well to be safe. Not as ideal.

And I make Dh to drive out to satisfy cravings all the time! So far there haven't been that many yet but the pregnancy is still young.


----------



## DragonMummy

you can have medium ,starry. just not blue. x


fifi thanks - good to know its not just me, although ideally neither of us would have it!!!


----------



## Starry Night

What? What a wasted opportunity!!! lol


----------



## LittleSpy

SugarBeth said:


> I'm craving steak SO badly! I'm almost ready to walk in the threatening snow storm to the nearest steak house and just feast! :haha:
> 
> I can't even focus on anything else - as soon as my mind starts to wonder, it imagines a perfectly cooked steak being sliced open, topped with sauted onions and mushrooms and I can actually get a little taste of it....ugh! _Mouthwatering_

God, yes. I want a steak so badly! I'm craving red meat like crazy & burgers & roast beef just aren't cutting it for me. But I'm paranoid about eating undercooked meat during pregnancy and I'd rather be without than eat a well-done (thoroughly cooked, in case "well-done" is US terminology) steak. :nope: It's bad enough to eat a well-done burger. I refuse to go to my favorite burger joint because I'm afraid they'll look at me like I'm nuts if I order a well-done burger. :haha:


----------



## Blue_bear

LOL, im glad i amused everyone at my weeing antics, but seriously i was so desperate i couldnt walk any further. Even if i had made it back to the car it was still quite a drive to get home and i still had to go and feed the horses!! Luckily it was a quiet day at the woods!!

I have to say my work are being pretty good about the shifts and the amount that i am doing when i am there, im trying to pull my weight as much as normal for now incase things get much harder later on. 
I did say to my mangeress the other day that we might have to redesign the baro i dont have to bend down for anything as its already a little awkward.....she thought i was joking!!! 

Which reminds me, i havent had/done a risk assesment or anything yet? Is this something that HAS to be done? My manager is very new to it so doesnt really have a clue!!
xx


----------



## SugarBeth

LittleSpy said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I'm craving steak SO badly! I'm almost ready to walk in the threatening snow storm to the nearest steak house and just feast! :haha:
> 
> I can't even focus on anything else - as soon as my mind starts to wonder, it imagines a perfectly cooked steak being sliced open, topped with sauted onions and mushrooms and I can actually get a little taste of it....ugh! _Mouthwatering_
> 
> God, yes. I want a steak so badly! I'm craving red meat like crazy & burgers & roast beef just aren't cutting it for me. But I'm paranoid about eating undercooked meat during pregnancy and I'd rather be without than eat a well-done (thoroughly cooked, in case "well-done" is US terminology) steak. :nope: It's bad enough to eat a well-done burger. I refuse to go to my favorite burger joint because I'm afraid they'll look at me like I'm nuts if I order a well-done burger. :haha:Click to expand...

 I never cared too much about meat before pregnancy. Now it's like anything meat I want! Steak, chicken, turkey, ham, even whatever that fast food stuff is made of - I want it all! :haha:

I'm also very big into comfort foods - mashed potatoes, gravy and corn especially.


----------



## Starry Night

I hate it when people give you grief for being extra-cautious during pregnancy when it comes to food. I'm the last person to be overly zealous about all the teeny tiny rules that pregnancy books lay out for you (I eat the occasional peanut....gasp!) but I also have yet to have a pregnancy to end well and this one has complications. I think I'm allowed a little paranoia. I know my mom has had a hard time wrapping her head around all the rules regarding foods because they didn't exist when we were kids and we "turned out fine". I remember she thought it was so goofy that my SiL would microwave deli meats before eating them. And I got laughed at by some of the church ladies during my last pregnancy when we were at a retreat because I wouldn't eat undercooked steaks. They then asked what other foods I couldn't have and they thought it was so silly as they ate all those things back in the 70s and 80s during their pregnancies.

Of course, my mom's jube-jube candy cravings when she had me resulted in me hating the stuff! LOL She craved Cadbury Creme-Eggs with my brother and he hates them! And my sister has all sorts of allergies....My baby is going to hate pizza pockets and chocolate milk.


----------



## DragonMummy

@starry - know what you mean - am not taking any chances. Dh came home at christmas with brie and pate for me and I could have cried.... :rofl: Steak and eggs are my one exception. I've gone from rare up to medium like you have - just to be sure. And I have dippy eggs just like normal but I give them 30 seconds longer than normal. You're right to have burgers well done now though (boring yarn from someone trained in food hygeine to follow....) as with a steak, any bacteria is on the outside of the meat and is killed off by the cooking process just by searing it all over. But with burgers its minced right through the meat and cooking doesn't always get it all the way through. My fact du jour....

@BB - i think a risk assessment is more for your company's arse covering procedures than for you. Basically so if anything "happens" in the work place they can say " we forsaw this and this is how we have prevented it happening". i'm public sector so I have to have a bloody RA meeting every month as they are shitting themselves that I might sue them for something. Like i would....


----------



## DragonMummy

SB am loving mashed potato right now! Especially with gravy!


----------



## amand_a

Oh now I want steak..although I don't think that its an appropriate breakfast food.
Will have to get some out for dinner. BBQ steak and mash with mushies and onion oh and gravy mmm BBQ is a must as its Australia day! will have to think of some veg too, been quite bad with that this week.


----------



## SugarBeth

amand_a said:


> will have to think of some veg too, been quite bad with that this week.

 I can't get enough corn. I've literally been taking an entire frozen bag of corn and eating it all myself in one sitting! :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

amand_a said:


> Oh now I want steak..although I don't think that its an appropriate breakfast food.
> Will have to get some out for dinner. BBQ steak and mash with mushies and onion oh and gravy mmm BBQ is a must as its Australia day! will have to think of some veg too, been quite bad with that this week.


Some restaurants serve steak and eggs as part of their breakfast menu. I could never stomach steak in the morning though.

Not really sure what "dippy" eggs are but it sounds like soft-boiled. I only really like hard boiled or poached. Or scrambled. Yum. I used to like fried eggs but during this pregnancy the idea kind of disgusts me.


----------



## mummySS

G'day ladies, happy australia day amanda (is that the same as Anzac day?)

I've been at work today (shock horror) and am cream crackered. 

I am the total opposite with meat - I normally love a good steak or burger but since being preggers i just can't manage to eat meat at all. Really weird. 

DM - sorry to hear about your scare today. Are you feeling a little better now? I know what you mean about pain that you're not used to or that doesn't feel natural. Hope it goes away soon. x

Hann - I got a Baby on Board badge. i'm not sure if it works but it certainly makes me feel a bit less vulnerable! Not sure how big your bump is but i'm at that 'is she pregnant or just fat' stage so thought it better to point it out! Feel a bit of a prick wearing it though tbh. 

Doods - i'm so jealous of your energy! at least i know the second tri energy spurt is not a myth! enjoy it :)

Blue V - good luck for your interview!

So we have a few people at 18 weeks now... My burning question of the day... What fruit are you?!


----------



## DragonMummy

Amanda i've been eating fruity ice lollies for breakfast for the last 3 weeks. I say go for your life!


----------



## Starry Night

> Hann - I got a Baby on Board badge. i'm not sure if it works but it certainly makes me feel a bit less vulnerable! Not sure how big your bump is but i'm at that 'is she pregnant or just fat' stage so thought it better to point it out! Feel a bit of a prick wearing it though tbh.

That's a real thing? In Canada some people put "baby on board" stickers on their car windows but I've never seen a pregnant lady wear one.


----------



## mummySS

took a quick piccy of it! i've only ever seen this on the london underground. they probably don't need it in other parts of the world where people are polite :)
 



Attached Files:







photo-40.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## amand_a

Oh I like corn too Thanks Sugarbeth I think that will have to go on tonight's menu. As for the steak for breakfast unless its in one of those mcdonalds wraps (which really isn't steak anyway) I don't think I could stomach it either. But I have some out for dinner, now just contemplating weather or not to make potato salad? Are we allowed to eat store brought Mayo? I know home made and preprepared salad are a no but I thought the pasturised stuff from the jar was ok?
And no Mummyss Australia day is the 26th of Jan and Anzac day is the 25th of April lol but thank you for the well wishes.

I hope that the baby on board badges work for you ladies, I had not seen them before and think its quite cute. I understand your frustration with people on trains and I am very thankful that I don't have that problem this time.
I do have a top that says baby inside with a picture of a baby snuggled up. Its a bit Corney but I love it, I will be on the look out for similar ones for this PG as I don't think my current one will fit for much longer:dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

Jar mayo is fine I was told. X


----------



## BlueViolet

I just had lasagna and meatballs for dinner and now after reading the posts I'm hungry again but this time for steak. Last night I made steak with masala sauce over quinoa. I just learned about quinoa in a magazine about healthy eating. It's a small grain that's high in protein. It was yummy and since it's healthy it made me happy. I figure I have to make up for all the sweets I'm eating with some healthy food. 

My interview went well. I'm finding out tomorrow if I got the job. I think I'm really going to like it. The downside is the pay is not great, but I suppose you can't have it all.


----------



## SugarBeth

amand_a said:


> Oh I like corn too Thanks Sugarbeth I think that will have to go on tonight's menu. As for the steak for breakfast unless its in one of those mcdonalds wraps (which really isn't steak anyway) I don't think I could stomach it either. But I have some out for dinner, now just contemplating weather or not to make potato salad? Are we allowed to eat store brought Mayo? I know home made and preprepared salad are a no but I thought the pasturised stuff from the jar was ok?
> And no Mummyss Australia day is the 26th of Jan and Anzac day is the 25th of April lol but thank you for the well wishes.

I eat lots of mayo from the jar in egg salad and sandwiches!

I'd definitely have corn as part of tonight's menu....but I ate all of the what I had in the house over the last week. :blush: I had three bags of frozen corn and two cans of it...


----------



## BlueViolet

Wow, Beth, that's a lot of corn. It's healthy, so that works :) I've been eating a ton of oranges and lately kiwis. Too bad you can't make a meal out of them. I could also live off of tiramisu. YUM!


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> Wow, Beth, that's a lot of corn. It's healthy, so that works :) I've been eating a ton of oranges and lately kiwis. Too bad you can't make a meal out of them. I could also live off of tiramisu. YUM!

 Yes, I had no idea I had eaten that much until it came to one dinner where I planned to have corn with it...and there was none anywhere! :haha:

I actually started to crave kiwis. I hadn't eaten a single kiwi since I was about 6 years old, and then I get pregnant and I really want kiwi. So strange!

ATM, I really, really want a Ranch Chicken Snack wrap from McDonalds! I'm like on day three on craving it.


----------



## BlueViolet

You should go buy some. They're sooo good. That's why I have none left. Must go back to the store.


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm eagerly waiting for my husband to get home from work so we can go grocery shopping. First thing though, is getting strawberries. I looooove strawberries.


----------



## BlueViolet

I can't take my husband grocery shopping. He has no patience for it and now I take even longer wandering through the aisles staring at all the food I'd love to eat. Right now he's been gone on a business trip for the last few days. I have the dog for company, but unfortunately he can't give me lower back rubs. My back hurts so bad. I'm sure it will only get worse as I expand. Also, my belly is so bloated. The top of it has so much pressure I feel like it's going to pop.


----------



## Starry Night

Dh has been doing the grocery shopping since we've been married so my bed rest at least didn't change that aspect. I still am in charge of what to get too! He always had Mondays off when he was working and weekdays are just a better time to go because there aren't any crowds. He liked doing it. If I got off early I would come with him and we made an outing of it.

Lately we've only been buying food as we need it. Not always good as it leads to the temptation of picking up fast food instead.


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> I can't take my husband grocery shopping. He has no patience for it and now I take even longer wandering through the aisles staring at all the food I'd love to eat. Right now he's been gone on a business trip for the last few days. I have the dog for company, but unfortunately he can't give me lower back rubs. My back hurts so bad. I'm sure it will only get worse as I expand. Also, my belly is so bloated. The top of it has so much pressure I feel like it's going to pop.

 I'm still always really sick when I go to the store, so I really need him. Every single time, I either get really sick, really dizzy, or my sciatica acts up and freezes up my back and leg. I've needed him to carry me out of the store more than once, so he definitely needs to go. But since he works second shift 7 days a week and goes to school in the morning, it means we have to go at midnight every week.


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> Lately we've only been buying food as we need it. Not always good as it leads to the temptation of picking up fast food instead.

 This is what we experienced the last two weeks. We tried to only buy what we needed just to lower the grocery bill and lessen what we throw out, but somehow that ended up with us eating fast food more than ever instead. So today I spent the whole day researching recipes and making a list of what I wanted to make each day, and then making a list of all the ingredients, plus snacks and such that will help keep us away from fast food.


----------



## BlueViolet

Beth, your husband's schedule sounds challenging. Shopping at midnight is probably nice and peaceful, plus you get your choice of parking. 

Starry, we tried buying less food but like you said it backfires and you end up going out more. Plus, it's nice to have healthy snacks around. I bought a ton of produce last time and I'm still trying to cook it all.


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> Beth, your husband's schedule sounds challenging. Shopping at midnight is probably nice and peaceful, plus you get your choice of parking.

Yes, his schedule is, and, oddly enough, midnight shopping is quite peaceful. There's no lines, all of the nighttime employees know us and love to ask me how my pregnancy is going (and understand when I walk through the store picking up drinks to drink right then, or like tonight, walk around with a snack wrap from McDonalds. They also understand when I stop shopping to sit in the middle of an aisle to rest because I get really dizzy.) No one else is usually in the store, so it's pretty nice. 

It's actually a shocker to go to a store on the weekend in the daytime and see so many people around! :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

I've been doing my shopping online because I haven't been able to walk round the store without hurling, bleeding or passing out! Thank God for asda.com!!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

I love food shopping, i actually get quite upset if hubby goes without me!


----------



## Annamumof2

i find i cant shop long in tescos as i end up collapsing for some reason


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm finding shopping a lot easier now. When I was rough it was hard. I would pick up a few bags of fruit at the beginning so I could have an apple or a satsuma halfway round the shop if I was hungry or feeling faint or sick. Also when Harry is sitting in the trolley he kicks his legs so ends up booting Tiger . Is a lot better now but when I go when i'm hungry I come back with all sorts of weird crap that I think I fancy resulting in many dark looks from DH!


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, 

We do our food shopping from Asda online now - it's only £3 delivery but because we both work in London by the time we get home at 7pm, eat dinner and go shopping it's late by the time we get back plus it's not fair on our doggy if we leave her all day and all night! 

I've got a baby on board badge too. I usually get a seat so it's only really for the days when the train is short. The other day it was 8 carriages instead of 12 and i had to sit on the floor :nope: I had no badge then and because it's winter and i had a coat on no one can see my bump! 

DM am glad everything is ok with Tiger! :thumbup:


----------



## mummySS

I write long lists of food I am fancying, and then send DH out a couple of times a day to get it, lol. We live in a busy place right next to a shopping centre with a big tesco and sainsburys, so it isn't a really big deal.

Tbh I never really go to the supermarket - I don't cook and it just really bores me, I'd rather dh went! (and he is the chef of our house so it makes sense!)


----------



## mummySS

Euw freckles, the floor - gross! :(


----------



## freckles09

mummySS said:


> Euw freckles, the floor - gross! :(

I know, it's not nice. I was standing but it's a long train journey and i felt like i might pass out so had to sit on the floor... too scared to ask for a seat :blush:


----------



## Hann12

Hopefully the baby on board badge will help - at first I thought I might feel funny wearing it but now I can't wait! Should arrive by the end of the week. I did get the tube this morning all the way into work so had a seat, the travel time was 15 minutes longer but having the seat, no stress and no changes I think makes it worthwhile! I'll probably get the train on the way home though. I felt so much happier coming into work today without train rage. I know people don't always know a pregnant person from just a bit chubby but I think they should alway er on the side of caution and offer the seat!

Had some more news last night, my husband has been asked to go to south Africa for a week in 1.5 weeks and the day he gets back I fly to the US with work do we won't see each other for 14 days and it's over valentines. Haven't been without him that long in 7 years so I'm really sad. 5 days while I'm away had seemed a lot! Sorry for the soppy rant!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Awwww Hann must be really hard. My DH gets week long courses abroad on occasion and i used to hate it. These days I can't wait as harry sleeps in with me so i get lots of cuddles without the snoring :rofl:

Mummy am still getting the pains. Am stuck with them til the end now. just trying my damndest not to panic about them. Theyre not bad anyway, just feels like stitch but in my scar. x


----------



## mummySS

Dm - hopefully in a while you'll get used to the sensation and that'll stop you worrying about it. :)

Hann - my hubby travels a lot for work too, spends at least 6 weeks per year away (not all at one - he does LA for a week per quarter and sometimes India, China, Japan etc - lucky bugger!). I didn't used to mind at all - as DM says, the no snoring part is a bonus, but since being preggers i've become very clingy to him and hate him going away. I have been going to stay at my mum and dad's, feel like a little girl again :) Make sure you plan some stuff to do, or for friends to come over, and hopefully it'll fly by. x


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah sure I will. I need to get a grip and stop being so sodding panicky! But you all know what it's like, ladies..... i love my little bump Tiger soooo much already. We're all mummies now. I certainly _feel_ like a mum of 2 and I worry about Baby as much as I do Harry. :D


----------



## mummySS

Yes, totally true. I talk to little bugger as if he were a sleeping baby. I am so in love with him already. (strong boy vibes so he is a 'he' until i find out). My little champ.


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Yeah sure I will. I need to get a grip and stop being so sodding panicky! But you all know what it's like, ladies..... i love my little bump Tiger soooo much already. We're all mummies now. I certainly _feel_ like a mum of 2 and I worry about Baby as much as I do Harry. :D

i know what you mean about worring about bump and that i worry about it all the time and sometimes im alright other times im thinking omg i havent felt it move or something lol

i think we all go though the pregnancys worrying alot but in the end when its in are arms we panick more


----------



## Hann12

Thanks everyone, hopefully it's a one off and he won't do lots of travelling. I think will try and see friends though to pass the time. We have moved to a new area and haven't even had a weekend there yet as we've been away and now his mum is staying this weekend. I love his mum but I'd really like some us time! I think it must be the pregnancy hormones kicking in too! 

DM I hope you are okay, I think any pains always feel worrying but it must be more so if you gave been through it before and nor experienced them. Tiger sounds strong though :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah, ferocious little beast!


----------



## melissasbump

im at work... its rubbish however i just ate a creme egg :)
i want a bump on board badge too, bloody national rail and london underground doing my head in, wanna take off my coat, lift up my top and shout IM PREGNANT MOVE! X


----------



## DragonMummy

you could stand there all puffed out rubbin your tummy? :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

its not obvious when i have my coat on. i think best option would be to strip naked. lol x


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl!


----------



## melissasbump

boom boom! lol


----------



## freckles09

melissasbump said:


> im at work... its rubbish however i just ate a creme egg :)
> i want a bump on board badge too, bloody national rail and london underground doing my head in, wanna take off my coat, lift up my top and shout IM PREGNANT MOVE! X

Melissa i think you can get them from any underground station. I went into my nearest one and got mine. Definately get one or do your strip naked plan :haha:


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Ladies!! Okay...I swear I'm going to get internet soon!!! Then I can finally keep up! Glad to see everyone is doing well....lots of team blue!! I'm hoping to have a pinkie to even up the score, but we're officially team yellow! Have my next scan on Sunday, but I swear No Peeking!! :haha:

I think we have decided on names....not sure but this is where we are.... (and am I the only person that has never seen the movie Twilight or read the books??) haha!! 

My DH is from Brazil and the middle names are his parents names, as DD is named after my mother it's only fair I let him have one!! 

Xavier Waldyr (Val-deer)
Scarlett Maria

Be honest if they are crap....i've heard so many baby names my head is spinning!! 

Glad to be back!!! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

> I think we have decided on names....not sure but this is where we are.... (and am I the only person that has never seen the movie Twilight or read the books??) haha!!

I haven't either. I saw 5 mins of the first movie on TV and well, that was enough for me. ha ha

Nice to hear from you again, Jenni


----------



## DragonMummy

@Jenni - LOVE the names. And I refuse to watch/read teenage vampire sex thank you very much :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

freckles.. il look into it. thankyou hunny, i think if i opted to strip naked there would be an evacuation and negotiators may be brought in ! lol


----------



## mummySS

Woops - just ate an entire punnet of cherry tomatoes... think i'm going to regret that later :sick:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm wondering if I should update my ticker as my last ultrasound showed baby to be measuring three days ahead. I guess the measurements aren't an exact science but if I moved up the ticker than I'd only be two days away from being an onion.


----------



## Annamumof2

Starry Night said:


> I'm wondering if I should update my ticker as my last ultrasound showed baby to be measuring three days ahead. I guess the measurements aren't an exact science but if I moved up the ticker than I'd only be two days away from being an onion.

i updated mine and my due date changed from 3rd July to 30th June but im tossing and turning from June to July as you never know when it might be here


----------



## Starry Night

That's true. My MiL told me that both DH and his brother came about a week early yet my sister and I were over a week overdue. Only my brother came right on time--his exact due date just after midnight. He was a July baby too...hmmmm. I've been having a hard time pinning down an exact due date because I conceived on a 70+ day cycle but I do know the general weekend to expect.


----------



## mummySS

Jenni4 said:


> Hi Ladies!! Okay...I swear I'm going to get internet soon!!! Then I can finally keep up! Glad to see everyone is doing well....lots of team blue!! I'm hoping to have a pinkie to even up the score, but we're officially team yellow! Have my next scan on Sunday, but I swear No Peeking!! :haha:
> 
> I think we have decided on names....not sure but this is where we are.... (and am I the only person that has never seen the movie Twilight or read the books??) haha!!
> 
> My DH is from Brazil and the middle names are his parents names, as DD is named after my mother it's only fair I let him have one!!
> 
> Xavier Waldyr (Val-deer)
> Scarlett Maria
> 
> Be honest if they are crap....i've heard so many baby names my head is spinning!!
> 
> Glad to be back!!! :hugs:

I LOVE the names Jen - think they're both great! :happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

arrrgh im so crazy mad! Got to go to officer safety training at 7am in the morning (for officers who work on the street) even though im pregnant and obviously wont be on the street for over a year! Wheres the frigging sense in that! Rahhhhh! All im gonna be doing is sitting there watching the others practice handcuff techniques i can do with my eyes closed!!


----------



## Annamumof2

i am so stressed today that i have cried alot of times that i have lost count, this morning hubby didnt get the kids uniforms sorted to me like normal he missed a few items which ment me having to go up and down the stairs so many times that hurt me because of my ankles hurt, then when i call him its like he doesnt give a shit how i feel or what i say then about lunch time he is all lovey dovey and saying sorry to me and offering to get me some snacks then when i got home with the kids Jason decied to kick of screaming and shouting and throwing his toys about when i shout at him to stop it i get "NO SHUT UP!" and this is a autistic 6yr old talking, i have also been trying to recover from thrush which is hard because im still itchy and its driving me nuts that no doctor will help me out or i get fobbed off with some cream that dont even work, i feel like Andy doesnt even care about me or the way i feel, i am so tired and run down and i still have morning sickness i thought he was surpost to help me and make me feel better not make me upset and stressed...

sorry anyway girls rant over


----------



## momma_of_2

Hello All 

I am New here 

gonna tell you a lil about my self My name is Allie i am 22 yrs old i have been with my Boyfriend for 5 yrs (not married) (YET) seeing if its right for us, we have a 3 yr old Little boy whom we love to death :) i am a stay at home mommy but might end up getting a job some time this yr dont know yet, over thanksgiving we found out that we are EXPECTING :) Baby #2 this is my 3rd pregnancy very first one ended with a mc but a few months later we found out were having our son :) i havent had many craving yet just watermelon i think my boyfriend is the one who is doing all the craving for me :) this pregnancy so far has been different from my son's morning sickness was crazy still have some here and there not much it really hits before bed time lost some weight in the beginning but starting to gain it back i am over weight so you cant really tell that im pregnant but i can some of my clothes are fitting :( but i deal also we had our first scan on 12/21/10 and then 1/13/11 and the baby is doing good at both scans the heart rate was 165-170 so my boyfriend thinks its gonna be another boy i have a feeling its a girl i dont know we will seen some time in march :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Sorry you've had such a crappy day Anna, hope things pick up for you. 

Hope everyone else has had a good day, i had a lovely lunch out with hubby today and caught up with some old bosses who have taken on a new pub. It was an unexpected trip out, as hubs was meant to be back at work today after being off with his back. But they have covered everythng till Friday so he goes back then. 

I'm off out to work in a min, hopefully it wont be a late one!

xx


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, momma! Welcome here. When is your due date?

Anna, sorry you're having such a rough day/time of it.


----------



## Annamumof2

thanks girls i just wish i wasnt so down... think im gonna go have a bath and play on the DS in the bath for a bit while i wait for the pig to show his face


----------



## Clareabell

There must be something in the air today Anna, I feel like a wreck today and cried telling my DH how uncomfortable my trousers are now. lol!!

I think it all stems to the fact that I have to go back to work tomorrow. I have been off for a week and before my annual leave my boss called me into his office and told me off for making a spelling mistake on my paper work. I cried (pathetic I know but I felt it was really harsh) and he went on to tell me that he feels in over emotional and hormonal at the moment. Which of course made me cry even more!! It was awful then the next day one of my colleagues came up to me and told me that boss had spoken to her about my emotional state, which I felt was outrageous!! so much for confidentiality. The shocking thing is that im a social worker and public sector are usually overly cautious, unfortunately it looks like i have ended up with a pregnancy hating male pig as a boss!!

Never mind four months til maternity!! Hope everyone else is doing well. Greys Anatomy is on tonight, so lots of dribbling over mc dreamy and mc steamy!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Mmmm, Strawberry Shortcake, where have you been my whole pregnancy? This morning I woke up, remembered I had shortcake and strawberries that I bought late last night, and went at it for breakfast! I haven't had it since I was about 10. :cloud9:

Anyone else having issues with sauce? When I eat it now, it feels like it's burning an acidic hole through my stomach lining. :nope: Well, this week I can't handle not having sauce - I need Italian food so badly! Though sauce is the one thing that tends to trigger my morning sickness now, I made a big menu of Italian things to attempt to make this week:

Baked Tomato Risotto
Bruschetta
Baked Pasta with Ricotta
Chicken Mushrooms over Pasta
Chicken Baked Roll Ups
Grilled Chicken with Baked Eggplant & Pasta
Fetticini Alfredo

Most of these things are saucy, but I hope I can at least eat little bits of it. I'm dying to eat each one! It's the fault of the new show Kitchen Boss (with Buddy Valastro). I can't resist making every single thing I see on that show and on the website! :blush:


----------



## Starry Night

Clareabell, that is so wrong! Some people have zero tact. grrrrrrrrr

SugarBeth, now you're making me hungry. I absolutely love Italian food. The baked pasta with ricotta sounds fab.

And is there anyway to make me crave healthy food? I was watching TV and someone was eating a corn dog and now that is all I want and I want it now!!!! Why can't I crave a carrot or an apple or something?? lol


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> SugarBeth, now you're making me hungry. I absolutely love Italian food. The baked pasta with ricotta sounds fab.

Yes I think so too - that's what I'm going to make in a few hours. I'm very excited for how it comes out. 

I love to cook, which is why morning sickness was so terrible for me - I wasn't able to cook anything for months. Now I want to cook with vengence all my favorite foods and hopefully my body will agree with me. 

For dessert, I think I'm going to make tuxedo strawberries (strawberries dipped in white and dark chocolate to look like a tuxedo)


----------



## mummySS

Eugh, i've just thrown up for the first time in 2 weeks. It was horrid - one of those 'can't breathe, start wheezing and pee yourself at the same time, brings on a migraine' ones... Feel absolutely horrid :cry:


----------



## DragonMummy

Argh mummy I know the exact ones you mean. Hideous. Although first one for 2 weeks, got to be a good thing. Clare I work in public sector too and my supervisors would never DREAM of treating me like that and certainly not telling other people. I'd bloody complain. Outrageous behaviour.


----------



## Clareabell

DM - I thought about complaining but i think it would make it worse. I have been a SW for 6 years but only moved to this team in September and got "up duff" in October so im not their best friends!! I dont know what to do, after the manager went and told a colleague of mine (in our open plan office with others around) i dont trust him for shit and think saying anything would make my time their unbearable!! Im just holding out for maternity (only 3 more pay cheques, lol)


----------



## DragonMummy

Sod it, I still would. Sounds like a right wanker.


----------



## melissasbump

Hi guys, am finally home and parked my enlarging backside on the sofa to eat dinner which my lovely OH has made me. Sorry to those who have had a rough day, my sickness appears to have really improved since the weeknend, i so hope it continues to be the case. 
whoop whoop!! xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Evening all!

Sorry to hear you're having a crappy time at work Clareabell! Hope things get better xx

Welcome Mommy!

Anyone heard from Sofie? 

Love the name choices Jenni!!

I'm knackared! I've been ill the last 2 days and through the night with my tum :( Hopefully will get some sleep tonight :) I'm about to start a pregnancy pilates class with my friend... I've only ever heard of pregnancy yoga but I'm sure it's not that different? Is anyone else doing classes?
Ugh- how much is January dragging?!!! Come on February, I want my scan!!!
Did anyone watch one born every minute? I actually cried!.... What a baby! (excuse the pun!) I never cry but I couldn't help it!
Anyway, I'm off to watch 90210 :blush: (I am a grown-up, I swear!)
xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

hi Doodles
Sorry to hear you havent been well, im starting a 6 weeks pregnancy yoga course at end of feb looking forward to it.
i always cry at one born every minute (either that or its my eyes watering with pain) im not sure which!
BTW.. 90201..Its one of my favourite programmes, i didnt know anyone else who watches it until now! How hot is Liam! yum! Enjoy xx


----------



## Hann12

Hi doodle I'm going to do pregnancy pilots, just waiting for the next sessions tovstart in 6 weeks. Should be good! 

I also watch 90210, this season it's getting all the topics in it isn't it?!! 

Greys in half an hour, love it!! 

Ps twix's are my 5pm friend right now! Is anyone else finding they are starving by 4pm and feel sick and faint if they don't eat? That's how I am at the moment!


----------



## BlueViolet

Anna, sounds like the bath should help with the stress. I'm sorry you had such a rough day. Sometimes things align just the wrong way to make things even more difficult. Gotta love life.

Mommy of 2, welcome! 

Clareabell, sounds like your boss is a prick. I'm with DM, you should tell him off or complain to someone. It's not professional to go gossip about you behind your back. Plus, until he grows some ovaries, he should be the last person to complain that you're too emotional. Also, there's always human resources. I'm sure they would have a field day hearing that he's harassing you when he should be taking it easy on you.

Beth, good luck with the cooking. Hope it all agrees with you. Those strawberries sound divine. Whole Foods makes some delicious ones, but we're not close to one since our move. I just went to an Indian buffet for lunch. YUM! I'm obsessed with masala sauce. I really stuffed my face this time. They also make the best chai. Hopefully, it didn't have too much caffeine. 

Mummy, hope you feel better! Your body needs to start obeying the rules of the second trimester - no more sickness. 

Hann, I'm also hungry in the afternoon. Can't usually hold out for dinner, so that's when I snack. I love to make berry smoothies around 3 or 4pm. 

So, I'm curious what you ladies think. I came home after lunch and started laundry, dusting, and vacuuming. Towards the end of the vacuuming the darn thing started to smell like burnt tire rubber. I take time to clean it and have another go...worse this time. Half my house reeks of it. I aired it all out and closed myself off in the bedroom. I think this is a sign that house work is dangerous. Can't be exposing the nugget to all these fumes.


----------



## fifi-folle

It sounds like the drive belt has popped off (are the bits turning on the bottom?) or the motor is on the way out. Good reason not to do housework though!

Just back from pregnancy yoga, loving it. Lots of useful moves to help with sore hips, backs etc and also moves for in labour and getting baby in right position. Also breathing techniques. And of course meeting fellow mummies to be! Recommend it to anyone!!! Only problem is at the end we talk about various birth and pregnancy stuff and it gets my brain going and gets me more excited than ever about pregnancy so I can't sleep after class!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey fifi, I'll have to check. Maybe I'll get my husband to deal with it. I have wanted a Dyson for a while, so perhaps this is my chance to get one.


----------



## BlueViolet

I'm jealous of you UK ladies having Grey's on Wed night. We have to wait until Thurs night. There isn't much on tv right now, so I'm watching the pilot of the series "Heavy" on A&E along with a pint of Ben & Jerry's Chunky Monkey. The irony is not lost on me....hehe:angelnot:


----------



## fifi-folle

Definitely get your DH on it, make him feel all manly (and if he can't fix it then he'll happily buy you a new one hopefully!)


----------



## BlueViolet

Yeah, that's true. Plus, if he can't figure it out and gets annoyed with it he's going to suggest buying a new one. Much better when he thinks it's his idea :)


----------



## Blue_bear

This baby has well and truly stolen my bladder!!


----------



## fifi-folle

BV - the joys of manipulating men :haha:
BB - yep, our toilet roll consumption has increased dramatically! DH thinks I'm eating it!!!


----------



## BlueViolet

fifi-folle said:


> BV - the joys of manipulating men :haha:
> BB - yep, our toilet roll consumption has increased dramatically! DH thinks I'm eating it!!!

HAHA!!! I saw a preview for a TLC show about weird addictions. There was a woman on there who said she was addicted to eating toilet paper. EW! I think she should switch to tissues...they seem cleaner :rofl:

I'm having the same issue. I can't tell you how many times we stopped on a 4hr drive this weekend. DH was less than pleased!


----------



## Starry Night

Won't get into details here but had a misunderstanding with one of my best friends. I wrote her an apology and explanation but now I feel like a total loser. None of my closest friends were in the country when I lost my first bubs so weren't around during my depression and didn't get back until after all the complications with this one. I've been changed by the experiences (plus all the other CRAP dh & I went through this past year) and now people seem to think everything I say and do is an insult but I'm honestly just trying to be nice, funny and supportive. I don't like people assuming the worst about me.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MrsWez

Hope all of you ladies are doing well. I'm on vacation (holiday) in California. It's been great and really relaxing. We went to Hollywood today, going to a really neat aquarium (The Aquarium of the Pacific in Long Beach, LA) tomorrow. We went to the San Diego Zoo on Sunday and that was fun but tiring.


----------



## curlew

HI all

Haven't been on in a couple days as have been too shattered after work. 

DM hope your scar feels better soon. I have a double horizontal scar along my pubic hair line from DS cesearian and also my ectopic surgery and have found it a bit itchy a few times but so far no pain.

Clarabell - your boss is acting totally inappropriate towards you especially gossiping about you to your collegues. He ought to work in our place if he had an issue with one spelling mistake as I swear half the time my six year old can write and spell better than our social workers!!!! See how you get on today but if his attitude continues you need to speak to personnel.

Anna and Starry - Hugs - sorry you are having a horrid time with OH and friends. I think people forget how much work it is to grow a baby and on top of that we all have worries about what go wrong. Hope your friend and OH sort themselves out.

As for me finished work yesterday and have actually started sleeping through the night again - although at the moment I seem to feel a bit tireder for it - go figure? MS is still bouncing about a bit and although I am now 16 weeks my body doesn't seemed to have realised I am now in the second trimester and should be 'blooming' :haha:

Just an odd question but does anyone else feel like the baby is pressing down on their cervix. I keep having almost like pressure pains in my vagina where it feels like the baby is pushing down. I don't recall this from DS but that was 6 years ago so I am a bit vague about what I felt back then.


----------



## Aaisrie

I want to bash my head through the fucking wall right now!! I've been in so much pain with my bum the last few days I've literally been screaming in pain. Apparently one of the muscles has gone into spasm [it's worse than labour] and I've been so constipated - that's what was causing the spasms. So the Dr gave me movicol... grand... took 3 the night before last.. still severely constipated and in pain. Took 3 last night, woke this morning and so far have run to the loo 3 times nearly crapping myself and it's inflamed my piles so I'm nearly in as much pain as I was before...

I CAN'T BLOODY WIN :(


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh bloody hell love, poor you... Lots of nice warm baths for you... X


----------



## Aaisrie

DM it's like a sick joke.. I swear labour is NOTHING compared to this. I'm sore inside and out and there's nothing I can do to ease it! I've put cream on [only for it to be wiped off 5 mins later!] and a suppository [only to poop it out 5 mins later!] and am lying here trying not to scream in pain :(

You're a sweet potato today!


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry I know what you mean. I'm essentially a nice person and i'm very loyal to my friends but i'm one of those people where it's easy to take what i've said the wrong way so I am always misunderstood and up to my neck in it!
Curlew i've had some aching. I have previously described it as feeling like i've been kicked in the fanny (the UK front bottom fanny, not the US arse fanny!) As it feels bruised. Not badly but enough to notice. Oh and my MS stopped at 16 weeks but blooming has only just started happening. Woo i'm a sweet potato! 18 weeks, bloody hell!


----------



## freckles09

Morning, it's Friday tomorrow woop! :happydance:

Oh Aasirie sorry to hear you're in so much pain, sounds awful... :hugs:

Mrs Wez - am jealous that you're on hols in sunny California, it's like -2 here today! FREEZING!

Blue-bear - i'm ALWAYS going to the loo. How many times do people go in the night? I think i go about 2-3 on average!!! 

Oh and i am starving inthe evenings! Last night i had 2 jacket potato's, some jaffa cakes, a yoghurt and a biscuit! And i still could've eaten more :blush:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh mate. I had farmers with Harry but thankfully not as bad as that. Can they really not do anything more to help?


----------



## Blue_bear

Yep, not only is my toilet roll consumption ridiculous i think i also need to take out shares in Rennie! The heartburn seems to hit in the evening, and its horrible!

Sorry to hear your in so much pain Aaisrie :( I really hope they find something that will help you out!!

Starry, i too can sympathise, like DM things i say often get misinturpreted. I find my true friends always understand though, and as hard and harsh as it sounds life moves on you have been through alot. The good friends stay around and the not so good ones dont, sometimes its hard to know which are which. 

I am at work again today :( Boo!! xx


----------



## mummySS

Oh aaisrie hun, you really are having a rough time. Giving you lots of hugs xx ps are things a little better with your OH now? Hope he is supporting you through it? Xx

I'm waiting at the hosp for my 16w midwife appt. It stinks of BO in the waiting room and it's full of chavs. Feel sick. Why on earth do they make you wait so long?? Could've had an extra half hr in bed!

Wez, I couldn't be more jealous of your holiday right now! Went to Cali a couple of years ago (roadtrip up route 1) and I loved it! San fran was my favourite :)

Re: toilet conversation - weirdly I don't go much these days. Think I'm partially dehydrated from the sickness. Normally have a bladder the size of a penny!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

Sorry to hear you're in so much pain Aaisrie- I can sypathise, with the thing that I get (but thankfully not lately) I get spasms, I've tried movicol, it didn't work for me. I really don't know what to suggest- I went to hospital with it once, they put me on some sort of drip and even that didn't help :( I usually use a scalding hot water bottle but you can't really do that now :( I really feel for you hun, I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy :( Get well soon :hugs:

Sorry to hear you're having problems too starry, it's horrible when things happen like that, especially when you're pregnant! I hope everything works out xxx

Mrs Wez- I went to san diego zoo in August, it was awesome! Soooo jealous!!! xx

I have 2 weeks until my scan!.....It's dragging!

Personal question- please don't anyone be offended or feel like you have to answer!- How much weight has everyone put on? With Holly I was massive by now but this time I've put 7lb on since I got pregnant.... Does that sound normal?
xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

ive put on about 7lbs too, ( plus the 3/4 stone i lost through sickess!)


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh good I feel normal now!! I never know how much is average? 

I just felt my first kick from the outside! Martyn's felt before but whenever I try she/he stops! Woohoo!
xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls, I've literally sat in the bath... and was then joined in the bath! And even that's not helping. I've been downing paracetamol the past few days because the pain is too much to bear. I mean I went through labour with just the water pool, nothing else so it's not as if I have a low pain threshold or anything. I haven't been for a while now so more cream and another suppository... I swear that movicol has almost done more worse than good!!! And it's my birthday tomorrow AND my consultant appt... FFS I NEED not to be in pain tomorrow..
It wouldn't be so bad if it was JUST the internal spasms OR the piles but with it being both I'm finding it incredibly difficult to get any sort of relief :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and MummySS we had a serious talk at the weekend so I think we're sorted... I think he's having a little freak about something going wrong this time with baby after so many early losses

Doodle I've lost weight but that's because of the HG


----------



## DragonMummy

aaisrie my doc has given me cocodamol for my PGP/SPD. Could you not get something a bit more heavy duty?

Doodles I know what you mean - I have 2.5 weeks and it seems like FOREVER!!!

off to leap onto the scales and see how much I've put on.... I may be back weeping :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

I think DM just broke her scales....I heard a crash. lol JOKE EVERYONE!! XX


----------



## DragonMummy

That was better than I expected. i've put on 3.5lbs. Although don't forget I did lose a fair bit in first tri because of all the yakking! So probably lost 6lbs I think? So put back on 9.5lbs. But considering am pretty much halfway an not too bothered by that.


----------



## DragonMummy

melissasbump said:


> I think DM just broke her scales....I heard a crash. lol JOKE EVERYONE!! XX



:rofl: cheeky bitch!


----------



## mummySS

Haha thanks for making me crack up mel (soz DM - at your expense!)


----------



## melissasbump

DM knows im only joking. xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around much been in and out of hospital like there is no tomorrow!!

Going to see my community mw today about getting refered for some physio as my SPD is really bad been hospitalised 3 times for it. Its ridiculous!

Will update when I get back.

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

melissasbump said:


> DM knows im only joking. xx

haha lucky for you! :haha:


----------



## freckles09

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much been in and out of hospital like there is no tomorrow!!
> 
> Going to see my community mw today about getting refered for some physio as my SPD is really bad been hospitalised 3 times for it. Its ridiculous!
> 
> Will update when I get back.
> 
> :flower:

Hope you're ok Sofie. 

We don't even have scales in our house so have no idea how much weight i've put on which is probably for the best! But Doodle i wouldn't say 7lb is loads - there's someone on second tri who's put on 8lb in 4 weeks.


----------



## DragonMummy

I can put on 8lbs in a month without being pregnant!!! Gotta love pcos....


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh get well soon Sofie!!

DM- I feel like a right heff now!! 3lb!! :( I'm going for a walk this avo!!

I forgot to put this up, check out the cute top I got:

https://www.seraphine.com/maternity...itle=I+Love+You+long+sleeve+T,+Maternity+Tops

I love it :) They got some really cool tops.....However I must try and remember that I will only be in these clothes for a few more months and not to buy too many! If I walk around with a top that has a baby on my tummy when I'm not pregnant people will think I'm weird! :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

im sitting at my desk at work and cant stop chuffing whatever i can get my hands on! I think im gonna put on another 7lbs just today! Have also developed a naughty habit for full fat coke (Would never drink it before) Oh well got midwife appointment tomorrow she can lecture me then. xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much been in and out of hospital like there is no tomorrow!!
> 
> Going to see my community mw today about getting refered for some physio as my SPD is really bad been hospitalised 3 times for it. Its ridiculous!
> 
> Will update when I get back.
> 
> :flower:

hope all goes well hun and they help you with your SPD soon


----------



## mummySS

Sorry to hear you've not been great SK. :flower:

Re weight gain - I lost a stone due to sickness but i've put back half of that, so i guess you could call it a 7lb weight gain! Tbh i've been trying to shift that stone for about 2 years, it was definitely an excess! 

I've been drinking full fat coke as well, eek. Trying to limit to half a glass per pop. Well i figure it's my reward for having no coffee! Which brand is it that has no caffeine - is it pepsi max? maybe we should switch to that! I tried coke zero but it has caffeine PLUS all the nasty aspartames.


----------



## mummySS

Oh btw - I'm back from the 16w appt - was a complete waste of time! It was actually with a doctor, and he did bugger all! Asked all the same questions that the MW asked at my booking appointment, didn't even bother to tell me the results of the nuchal blood test (i checked my own notes and saw thankfully low risk), and then sent me on my way. 

I then asked if they would check my BP and baby's heartbeat, so they did, but honestly i dont think they would have bothered otherwise. 

I hope others' 16 week appts have gone slightly nicer than mine!


----------



## melissasbump

I agree Mummy but it doenst taste the same! I got a bit of a hard time at work yesterday as i drunk 4 cans of coke (bearing in mind this craving has only been going on about 4 days) people saying that it can cause heart palpatations and how bad it is for the baby (3 men and a lady with no kids btw!) My defence being, i dont drink alcohol, have never smoked, not drinking tea or coffee or having anything else that isnt meant to be good for me and its only a tempoary thing! But their comments made me feel so guilty like i was deliberatly harming my baby!
Surely it cant be that bad? xx


----------



## Annamumof2

mummySS said:


> Oh btw - I'm back from the 16w appt - was a complete waste of time! It was actually with a doctor, and he did bugger all! Asked all the same questions that the MW asked at my booking appointment, didn't even bother to tell me the results of the nuchal blood test (i checked my own notes and saw thankfully low risk), and then sent me on my way.
> 
> I then asked if they would check my BP and baby's heartbeat, so they did, but honestly i dont think they would have bothered otherwise.
> 
> I hope others' 16 week appts have gone slightly nicer than mine!

no one ever tells you about anything in your folder unless you look lol i wouldnt of known my new due date if i didnt look in my folder under the scan letters


----------



## DragonMummy

I think i must be lucky - my MW has told me everything so far. My blood results and all. Sounds like you lot have got a right bunch of duffers :rofl:


I had the fat coke thing when I was pregnant with Harry. Fat coke or lucozade, but had to be ice cold. Which is NOT me at all! Now it's all juicy things so fizzy drink wise it's lemon fanta all the way. When I'm not seductively sucking ice lollies..... :sick:


----------



## mummySS

Annamumof2 said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Oh btw - I'm back from the 16w appt - was a complete waste of time! It was actually with a doctor, and he did bugger all! Asked all the same questions that the MW asked at my booking appointment, didn't even bother to tell me the results of the nuchal blood test (i checked my own notes and saw thankfully low risk), and then sent me on my way.
> 
> I then asked if they would check my BP and baby's heartbeat, so they did, but honestly i dont think they would have bothered otherwise.
> 
> I hope others' 16 week appts have gone slightly nicer than mine!
> 
> no one ever tells you about anything in your folder unless you look lol i wouldnt of known my new due date if i didnt look in my folder under the scan lettersClick to expand...

Lol - i honestly get more info and better advice off BnB than my own doctors! 

@Melissa - i just checked and it seems there's around 40mg caffeine in Coke, and our limit is 200mg per day - so actually you're fine! The sugar content is probably not great but just make sure you brush your teeth well!


----------



## fifi-folle

Sorry you are in pain Aairse and sofie. 

My news is that my doppler arrived today and I managed to find baby just a little to the left of centre. I have an anterior placenta and was worried I wasn't going to find it but it seems to be to the right. Hope I can find it for DH tonight!


----------



## freckles09

I have recently started craving tea and i never drink tea!! I'm going to go and buy some de-caf tea bags today. 

I crave fizzy drinks too but have read lemonade is ok so have got bottles and bottles of that LOL! Like you DM my drink has to be ice cold! 

MummySS - sorry to hear you had a bad 16 week appointment! You shouldn't have had to ask for them to check BP and baby's heartbeat, that's really bad that they didn't do it. 

Hope everything is ok Sofie.


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Hello :)

How is everyone? I'm of my phone so it's difficult to see what's been put while i've been off. Am delighted to say i have felt a couple of little kicks the past couple of days and my bump is getting quite hard now. Two weeks and three days til my scan, really looking forward to it. Also my sister is being induced with her identical twins 10th March if shes not had them before so very exciting times :) x x


----------



## XSunshineMumX

10th Feb i mean not March!x


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Sophie and Airisie so sorry to hear you are both having such a bad time. Hope the pain goes away soon or at least you get something to help you manage the pain.

Doodles - funny you should ask that as I was curious this morning how much weight I had put on as my trousers were getting snug on me and my tummy is definately much bigger. I weighed myself after breakfast and found out I have only put on 2lbs in 16 weeks. I was jumping around for joy. Mind you I tend to only eat during the day and have nothing after 5pm as I am still suffering from MS which hits me at tea time. I am overweight to begin with so the less weight I can put on in the beginning the better for the whole pregnancy.

Mrs Wez - really envious of the hot sun you are having. Its freezing here today and my nose feels like there should be icicles hanging from it.

Mummyss - have to say I am not a fizzy drink drinker but the last few weeks I have been nabbing the odd can of coke from my OH's supply. Like you I think it may be a caffine withdrawal thing as I used to drink 6 cups of coffee a day now I am on one! Mind you the fizzyness of coke makes me burp for britain so I am trying not to have it too often.


----------



## Annamumof2

ugh i think im getting a cold thanks to the snow this morning, anyone else feel like that?


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: Anna, snow doesn't cause colds!!! If youre feeling rubbish it'll be something you picked up a few days ago.

curlew I'm the same. I don't think I was massive but my bmi says I am "obese". I like to think of myself as plumptious! Luckily for now, I carry all my weight on my tummy so now I have a bump I barely look overweight! just pregnant. I really don't want to put on too much weight. Ideally under 2 stone. I'll lose a stone of that at least just through birth and hopefully the ensuing BF'ing and PND will take care of the rest :rofl:


----------



## Annamumof2

but i was fine this morning till i went out in the cold DM its not fair


----------



## DragonMummy

might just be the cold outside has made your nose runny?


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> might just be the cold outside has made your nose runny?

nope sadly i feel like its gonna be one of them head colds so i asked andy when he goes to the shop to get some loo roll to get me a tin of soup or noodles and then when he comes home make me a nice hot drink of tea or chocolate and i will have a nice hot bath and go bed but i cant say its an early night as ive been going to bed about 8:30/9pm every night anyway lol


----------



## DragonMummy

oh no.... theres a lot of it about. my immune system must be incredible (touch wood!) as everyone at work has a horrible cough/cold/chest infection which has been recirculating and mutating in our air conditioning for months now.


----------



## mummySS

So, i went to my GP just now and FINALLY found a healthcare practitioner that is actually helpful! He was lovely, i haven't seen this guy before. Anyways he has officially diagnosed me with hyperemesis. I had really high ketones in my wee. Which is not good, but i'm so glad to know that i haven't been overreacting with my sickness. I guess it proves something to everyone who kept telling me to 'get on with it' or 'just deal with it' because they managed to. 

Anyway just because I have it now, doesn't mean i'll still have it in a week, so i'm seeing him again in a week. Thankfully it doesn't seem so bad that i need to go to hospital or anything. 

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> oh no.... theres a lot of it about. my immune system must be incredible (touch wood!) as everyone at work has a horrible cough/cold/chest infection which has been recirculating and mutating in our air conditioning for months now.

lucky ive hard every cold out there atm that this towns had sense i got pregnant...


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey Starry, it stinks that sometimes friends grow apart. Similar thing happened with one of my oldest friends. We're in different life stages and we don't seem to get along like we used to. Whenever I tell her something she just wants to give a ton of advice I don't need to hear, instead of just listening. Oh, well! I think you're bound to meet new people or find ways to mend old friendships. Meanwhile, you have your husband to confide in. That's really priceless. Hang in there! That's what I'm trying to do since our last move. We're close to my in-laws, but none of my old friends. I just have the fiance of one of his friends to hang out with. I miss my old coworkers and friends and they're having a tough time keeping in touch with how busy they are. Meanwhile, here I am, looking for new friends, but it's not easy once you're out of school. How do you go up to a stranger and ask them to hang out without sounding creepy? LOL 

Mrs. Wez, glad you're enjoying your vacation. Here it's been freezing. The snow is pretty though. I'm watching it come down in big clumps. Very peaceful! 

Curlew, it sounds like your uterus is stretching and getting bigger and it's probably pushing down. My sides have been hurting. Sometimes I'll turn in bed and I'll get a very sharp pain in the side. I read that ligaments are stretching and it can hurt. The joys of pregnancy are never ending...hehe

Aaisrie, hope it feels better soon! Too bad you can't have a strong cocktail to numb it down.

Doodle, that's a cute t-shirt! I've looked at a bunch online with cute baby graphics, but they're way too expensive (about $45). For now I'm sticking to sweatshirts. BRRR!!!

And about the weight issue, I'm afraid I have broken the scale - I'm up 12lbs and I'm only 17weeks. :dohh: I'm so bloated it's insane. I couldn't keep my wedding rings on yesterday. My fingers were so swollen they looked awful. I've been trying to exercise and cut back on some of the food, but it seems like the scale is not my friend. I have a MW appointment tomorrow and I have a feeling I will be getting a lecture about my weight. :blush:


----------



## SugarBeth

One week down, going into week 18 today! :happydance: I can't believe I'm nearly half way through the pregnancy...it's speeding by!

Not sure how much I'm weighing...I don't own a scale, and I'm terrified of seeing what I am next week when I go to the doctor's! The last time I went, I had gained five pounds over all, but that was while I was really sick!

I'm finding that my morning sickness is still lingering around, trying to use sauce again yesterday triggered it and I wound up not making the food, but leaning over the toliet for way too long. 

But I managed to make chocolate tuxedo strawberries! 

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture527597.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture527606.jpg


----------



## Clareabell

Back from work and am glad to report that the arse hole kept his distance from me!

Sorry to hear that some are feeling unwell and suffering pain, hope that things start to ease up soon! With regards to weight I hate to imagine how much I have put on if im not eating giant bags of Haribo I am shovelling magnums down my throat, 2 so far and i have only been home 49 minutes.

TMI but im getting shooting pains up my "lady garden" is this normal?


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! I can barely keep up with everyone today, so many pages to read!

Aaisrie I hope you start to feel better soon! 

Doodles, I think I've put on about 4 pounds but it's increasing more now! 

I have had a weird pain today, this one is in my leg to the side and a bit up from my knee so when I stretch my leg it hurts! Any ideas? Hoping it's not a varicose vein.

Got my mother in law here now fir the weekend, no husband tonight, typical! She is lovely but just shown her the new flat and she keeps saying how cold it is and how much she liked our old place! Annoying! Especially as it's much nicer and double the size of the old place and only old because it's freezing outside and my husband turned the heating off! Anyway rant for today is over ;) 

On a plus side my baby on board badge arrived and they sent me 3 which is good! 

Healthy dinner tonight - salmon, salad and new potatoes. Not very appetising, wish I was having pasta!


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive just got in from work, have had a strange feeling in my tummy most of the day. I dont know if baby has moved low down but my whole tummy just feels really heavy, almost like things are going to fall out between my legs kinda feeling!
Gonna jump (read roll!) into the bath in a bit and see if a soak helps as i just feel uncomforatble. 

xx


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks everyone. This friend and I have been best friends for over 10 years and is one of those "keepers" so that's why I was so hurt. But she has moved to New Zealand and once I move I won't even be around when she returns for visits. I am expecting an eventual drift due to circumstances but I do foresee us being friends whenever we do reunite.

And on top of everything I started spotting again last night. It was just brown stuff and seems to be slowing so I'm trying very hard to not worry.

AND top of THAT I just got a call from my OB. My last screening blood work came in and it turns out my baby is high risk for spina bifida. :cry: It's a 1 in 350 odds which my OB says is still low but too high for someone as young as me. (I'm 27) I have to go for another ultrasound and more tests. However, our hospital doesn't do it so I have to go to one about 45 minutes away. At least I know I'll be seeing a top specialist and I'll get a chance to see baby again. Maybe get a peek at what's between it's legs....

Just waiting to hear back from the office to get an exact appointment time. And I'm trying to be hopeful cuz I have seen baby move its arms and legs on the ultrasound (it's not paralyzed) and the other day I felt it kick.


----------



## Doodlepants

Sorry to hear you're having such a stressful time starry, I think between you and Aaisrie you've accumulated quite a bit of stress! Hopefully bubs is fine- someone told me that the bloodwork can be quite unreliable anyway so try not to worry too much xx

We had crappy news today, my dad's been told he has diabetes which has happened after having pancreatitus (*spelling!) last year :( He has very bad history with his heart too so this was the last thing we needed to hear...

Is anyone else getting achey bones and feeling stiff sometimes? It's only on certain days usually after I've been walking. Thankfully we have a spa weekend booked but not 'till march...I need it now! I can't massage my own back! :(
xxxx


----------



## sparklexox

GIRLS!!


HEY FOLKS, Am back been super sick but getting there. howz every1?

WHATS NEW? XXX
MU TUM IS HUGE LOL LOVING FEELING BABA MOVING. CANT GET OVER WERE ARE COMING UP TO HALFWAY ALREADY. XXXXXX


----------



## Starry Night

Doodle, so sorry to hear about your dad. :hugs: It's so hard when a loved one goes through an illness.

sparkle - good to hear from you! I feel like 20 weeks can't get here fast enough. I feel that way about July too. :wacko:


RE weight gain: we don'g have a scale in our house so I don't know what my pre-pregnancy weight was. I was first measured at 10 weeks and then again at 16 weeks. In that time I have gained 6 pounds. Not sure if that is good or not. I've been chowing down the past few weeks. Though 15 weeks was the worst. Constant case of the munchies. I think bubs was having a growth spurt.


----------



## Blue_bear

Awww sorry to hear that Doodles, i can sympathise as my dad has heart problems and developed diabetes type 1 after pancreatitis about 7 years ago! My hubby is type 1 too (diagonosed 3 years ago after routine blood test), my poor babby has it on both sides. I hope he gets the help he needs to get sorted, my dad gets fantastic care but dont get me started on hubbys, its worse than shocking. 

Im just wondering what i can eat next.....I too have been loving fizzy drinks, i went mad for lemon fanta last week but i cant find a sugar fee version and its so sweet i struggle to drink a whole can. I quite like just adding lemonade to different flavour fruit juice or squash, gives a bit of a change. Gives me awful burps though!!

Who is next to find out teams then? I hope you can find out Starry along with some good news hopefully!!

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Blue_bear said:


> Who is next to find out teams then?
> 
> xx

 I'm hoping I get to find out in the next 2-3 weeks. I have my regular doctor appointment next Friday, and I'm going to ask him to order me a 20 week ultrasound asap. It's driving me crazy to not know which team I'm on!:wacko:


----------



## Blue_bear

I know me and Dragon Mummy are the 14th of Feb, and i think there are a few finding out that same week but someone must be getting to know before then! lol.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve got a private sexing scan on the 5th


----------



## Starry Night

I'll see if I can find out at my testing-for-spina-bifida ultrasound. I've read they're usually between 16 to 18 weeks so I'm probably going really soon. I hope I get a date and time by tomorrow.


----------



## melissasbump

Hi everyone, just got home from work and catching up on everyones news.. 
Doodles not great news re your day sorry to hear that hun xx

Sparkles, the sickness is shite isnt it i know how you feel! xx

Starry sorry to hear your blood results news, try to think positive thats still a very small chance and like others say these things can be very inaccurate.

Man im so tired. Had to work a 12 hour shift today with two hours travelling each way, my back has been killing me all day and about 3pm i hit my brick wall, was so damn tired i thought i couldnt go on. Then the underground was all messed up and my train delayed and i got home and the 1st thing i did was burdt into tears!
Not helping is the fact that my consent order attached to my recent divorce keeps getting bounced back by the court because of my incompetant solicitor and its costing me lots of time, money and stress i could do without.
Ive never known such expensive incompetance in my life this is the 2nd time he has fucked up and has dragged my divorce out over 9 months (my ex hasnt been the problem). I am happily engaged now to the man of my dreams a baby on the way and just want to put that part of my life behind me but its still lurking at the moment. So frustrated.
OH ran me a nice bath when i got in (after he had dried my tears ) and i feel slightly better now..
Sorry for the rant xx


----------



## Hann12

Wow everyone seems to be having stressful nights in very different ways! 

Melissa - I very much sympathise on the commute thing, twice this weeks my trains have been delayed and its so annoying! 

Doodles - sorry to hear about your dad
And Starry - hope that the spotting stops soon and that everything is okay, i know it might not help but if you put it another way while 1 in 350 sounds quite high, if you put that into percentage terms its less than a 0.3% chance of your baby having it so fingers crossed all will be well. :)

My night hasn't been so bad now and my OH is on his way and should be back in 30 minutes so pleased about that as he can help me look after his mum. 
Working from home tomorrow so will be nice to not commute and am registering with the new dr, might try and get them to do the heart beat if I can. 

We are staying team yellow but I am looking forward to hearing what you are all having! scan 2 on tuesday afternoon, hope I get to see baby wiggle around - not sure as its an internal scan so don't know what you can see. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Big hugs Mel - bloody solicitors are just shite. Anything to squeeze a bit mroe cash out of you.

One of my friends bought her crystal to choir practice tonight so she could gender test me. She did it 3 times without telling me the result so I could see it was the same every time before telling me she thinks team :pink:

So that's 2 votes for :pink: (chinese charts and crystal) and one for :blue: (red cabbage)

Just my other friends dangly ring test now :D


----------



## Sherri81

Hey everyone, I've read all the pages, but there is so much to catch up on.

Mrs Wez, very jealous of you :( lol

Starry I really hope that your spotting stops and that the Spina Bifida thing is nothing. For what its worth, my friend said she has a really minor form of it, I don't really know what that means. Anyways, she is perfectly mobile, just gets some lower back pain every now and then. So I didn't know there was different degrees of it, but there seems to be, and it might not be bad.

Aisrie, sorry you are having such a rough time. I don't know what piles are, but they certainly sound shitty.

I can't even remember everything else. I remember Sophie was in hospital, so I hope your starting to feel better soon.

I have gained about 6 pounds since the beginning, on top of the 12 I had gained with Devon, so basically, I will never cop to my weight right now, thank you very much. If I had started at 110, then maybe.... but not right now, lol.

Ummm, I had a crap day, but I'm tired so I can't get into it all here... though they did warn me the exhaustion would happen. Basically, I went to my OB and she felt my pulse during her check today, and got freaky because my heart was dropping beats. So then she managed to get me an EKG, and I ended up in the Emerg for like 4 hours getting my heart monitored. They think its serious, but won't know for sure until I do an echo, which they have marked Urgent, so I will get it soon. Basically, the whole time I was monitored, my heart was messing up big time, so for almost 4 hours. They said that wasn't good and they were hoping it would have sorted itself out. But it didn't, but because I seem to be okay, they sent me home for now. They said all of the problems are unifocal, meaning coming from one spot, so they think I might have a defect or some scar tissue on my heart. So I need the echo to see what it is for sure. So yeah, I'm just tired now, so I will try to keep up to date with everyone better from now on.


----------



## DragonMummy

Sherri, piles are what us uk folk call haemorrhoids, if you excuse my spelling... Probably why we call them piles!


----------



## Britt11

Starry Night said:


> Thanks everyone. This friend and I have been best friends for over 10 years and is one of those "keepers" so that's why I was so hurt. But she has moved to New Zealand and once I move I won't even be around when she returns for visits. I am expecting an eventual drift due to circumstances but I do foresee us being friends whenever we do reunite.
> 
> And on top of everything I started spotting again last night. It was just brown stuff and seems to be slowing so I'm trying very hard to not worry.
> 
> AND top of THAT I just got a call from my OB. My last screening blood work came in and it turns out my baby is high risk for spina bifida. :cry: It's a 1 in 350 odds which my OB says is still low but too high for someone as young as me. (I'm 27) I have to go for another ultrasound and more tests. However, our hospital doesn't do it so I have to go to one about 45 minutes away. At least I know I'll be seeing a top specialist and I'll get a chance to see baby again. Maybe get a peek at what's between it's legs....
> 
> Just waiting to hear back from the office to get an exact appointment time. And I'm trying to be hopeful cuz I have seen baby move its arms and legs on the ultrasound (it's not paralyzed) and the other day I felt it kick.

hon, my friend had a 1/40 chance for it and she got an amnio and it came back all clear. That actually seems like pretty high odds, I am sure bubs is just fine- but I know how nerve wracking those tests are
:hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

doodle, sorry to hear about your dad. 
Starry, I hope all is well with bubs and sorry about your friend.
Aasirie, hope your piles get better.
Sherri, that sound scary. Hope all is well.
And sorry Melissa for the slow for divorce, glad you met a great guy.

Sorry if I missed any one, hope everyone is happy and well. I'm having a good time. thanks for all the sweet comments. I wish I could send you all a little bit of sunshine. feeling some flutters now, it's amazing


----------



## SugarBeth

Hey girls, it seems like I'm finally starting to "pop"! I've been so flat this entire time, and here's what my belly looked like today, at 18 weeks:

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture527607.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Sherri my thoughts are with you, I 
hope you get the results through soon and they are fine, keep us updated! 

Sugarbeth - good bump! I'm basically flat still, I've added a couple of inches but nothing significant do maybe I'll pop in a couple if weeks too! Exciting!

Friday today everyone yippee!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

well my appointment is on the 1st so i am gonna see if i can do a sneaky find out and hide it from hubby... anyway:

i have now got a stinking headcold... i just hope it dont move to my chest again like it did before...


----------



## SugarBeth

Hann12 said:


> Sugarbeth - good bump! I'm basically flat still, I've added a couple of inches but nothing significant do maybe I'll pop in a couple if weeks too! Exciting!

 I've been completely straight down flat...until this week! Then all of a sudden my belly just popped and got bigger overnight!


----------



## melissasbump

Morning Everyone.
Greatl bump Beth woo hoo! xx
Ive got my 16 week midwife app this morining at 10 and 16 weeks today! Yay! xxx


----------



## melissasbump

And im an avocado!!:happydance: xx


----------



## Hann12

melissa i also have an appointment today - 16 weeks tomorrow!! 
Let me know what they do in your appointment because mine is a registration appointment with the dr but they know i'm pregnant so not sure if this is also going to be my 16 week appointment or if i need to go back again next week.
my appointment is at 10 too!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Good luck with appointments today Melissa and Hann, and congratulations on the avocados!

Sugarbeth you look the same as me! Ps- love the monkeys! :)

Get well soon Sherri, I hope it's nothing to serious xx

I've got my scan on the 10th and I think we're going to find out the sex...I caved! I'm pretty sure it's a girl but we'll see!
xxxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Good luck with your appointment guys!

Ive just seen a thread in first tri for October babies!! How crazy is that, time really is starting to fly now....

Work again today...Boo :( Have set myself the task of finding something new to do career/job wise whilst im off on mat leave. I hate my job now and its time for a change, no idea what though!! 

Its just taken me about 3 attempts to write this, my brain has not woken up yet, it could be a long day.....


----------



## Doodlepants

Wow October babies!!! I remember coming on here after doing an early test, I wasn't even 4 weeks! That seems like forever ago! Mind you, this is whizzing by! When I was pregnant with Holly it seemed to take ages, but we're nearly halfway there!!!
x


----------



## fifi-folle

:hug: to all in need. There's been so much worry of late. I hope things improve for people :hugs:

I am so grateful that my sickness has eased now, just need this stupid cold to go away and I'll be laughing! Hopefully my energy will be back then too so I can get this house cleaned, it's awful!!! My friend popped round this morning and I had to apologise so much for the state of the place!!! 

Since there seems to be a group weigh-in going on I thought I should check how my weight is doing. I started this pregancy 3 stone overweight (2 years of being in pain and pretty immobile and hormone treatment for endo, oh and a love of cakes, cheese and crisps!:blush:) I have lost 3lbs since my BFP! If only it was 3 stone :haha: Hopefully baby will eat away at all my fat so that once I give birth I'll be lighter than I was to start with!!!!! 

Hope everyone is having a good day and looking forward to the weekend. Off to the inlaws for me, but on the plus side SIL is passing on maternity clothes and baby stuff so it should be a profitable visit!!!


----------



## Hann12

Okay so I had my doctor registration appointment then they were able to fit me in for my 16 week check, what can I say apart from 'total waste of time'. I'm glad i had it today when i was off work rather than making a special effort for it.

All he did was take my blood pressure then asked me to get on the bed, he felt my stomach but made no comment about whether it felt normal so who knows! Then said that he wouldn't check the heart beat because he often can't find them and at 16 weeks its still too hard to find them so not worth it! And that was it!
I actually took a urine sample so he had to test that for me but I swear if i hadn't he wouldn't have asked for one. Then he said he'd see me again at week 25!
So bit of a let down :(

Melissa i hope you got more out of yours?

PS - my mother in law didn't get out of bed until 11am, and I'm supposed to be the tired pregnant person but was up and about at 7.30am!


----------



## mummySS

Hann dunno if you saw my post yesterday but my 16 wk appt was exactly the same - complete disappointment! Pah.


----------



## freckles09

Sorry your 16wk appointment was a waste of time Hann :nope:

I think my baby is having a party in my belly - i've felt it move so much today!! Since Monday when i felt the first proper kicks 'it' hasn't stopped!!


----------



## DragonMummy

wtf IS it with all these pointless doctor/MW appointments? Useless buggers.

And HOW are there october babies? although saying that, DS was conceived beginning of January and his due date was 3rd of october.... But still.... We feel like seasoned preggo's! I think I was 3+1 when I found out :rofl:


i love being preg and hate that I'm wishing it away but do dearly wish I could just jump to april now.... especially for the sake of you guys having a miserable time.


----------



## Hann12

I know, useless doctors! I think if we always had mid wife appointments we would get much more information.

Do you know when we get our notes from the hospital? Mine don't release them yet....

DM I can't believe people are expecting in October - they must literally just be finding out now I guess. Mind you Otober doesn't feel that far away now either! I feel like the next 8 weeks I have so much on it will wizz past! 
Would love to feel the baby kick soon though.....


----------



## melissasbump

Hi Everyone.
Well Hann , my appointment wasnt too bad.he went though al lmy test results which were all good, iron levels very good etc and asked if i had any questions about anything. She asked me about work and how i was getting on with working whilst pregnant etc, there was a student midwife in with her, she tested my urine, then i laid on the bed and they both had a bit of a feel of my stomach. Then the student midwife found the heartbeat and i was so impressed as she put it on my stomach in exactly the right place and found it straight away! There was another funny noise as well which she said was a kick so that was quite cute.
To be honest I wasn't expecting a lot judging on what the other ladies have said but i was quite pleasantly suprised and satisfied with how it went. Also very pleased that everything is good, especially my iron as i dont really fancy having to take iron supplements.
Afterwards went shopping, got a massive pack of 12 boxes of pampers sensitive wipes for £8 from morrisons and then went to my grandads for lunch and had a massive portion of his famous stew and dumplings!
Got home and having a bit of a rest now as ive got to work tonight boo hoo xx

Hope you are all having nice days so far xx


----------



## mummySS

For sure - i would love to jump to June when i'm starting maternity leave! Have decided i'm certainly NOT a 'love being pregnant' person. 

But despite it all, especially the hyperemesis, I would still do it again, i just KNOW when i hold my little bugger in my arms it'll all be worth it. 

Bleeeeuuuccchhh! :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Ooh Mel - sounds like you got lucky! I'm so pleased it's not a crappy experience for everyone!


----------



## DragonMummy

mummy I am LOVING being pregnant. Honest to god I could just be up the duff all the time! (with appropriate recovery time for my scars of course :haha:)



All of my protestations of last month that I don't want any more kids after this one are completely out of the window. am already planning the house extension :rofl:


----------



## kelzyboo

My consultant wouldn't check the heartbeat either Hann, was alittle bit gutted but ask any midwife, they are pretty rubbish at finding heartbeats as early as this and just don't want us to panic if they can't! I have to be seen again at 19weeks but thats because i have antibodies in my blood so when i go in to get my blood drawn i get a clinic appointment too, maybe they will check HB then lol

Well i went ahead and booked my gender scan, its on tuesday can't believe i got one so quick, i did tell them i would only be 16+1 but they said thats fine and not too early. Hope baby isn't feeling awkward that day lol i'm taking DD with me as i can't take her to the 20week, lets hope baby gives us a good luck lol xxx


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann12 said:


> Okay so I had my doctor registration appointment then they were able to fit me in for my 16 week check, what can I say apart from 'total waste of time'. I'm glad i had it today when i was off work rather than making a special effort for it.
> 
> All he did was take my blood pressure then asked me to get on the bed, he felt my stomach but made no comment about whether it felt normal so who knows! Then said that he wouldn't check the heart beat because he often can't find them and at 16 weeks its still too hard to find them so not worth it! And that was it!
> I actually took a urine sample so he had to test that for me but I swear if i hadn't he wouldn't have asked for one. Then he said he'd see me again at week 25!
> So bit of a let down :(
> 
> Melissa i hope you got more out of yours?
> 
> PS - my mother in law didn't get out of bed until 11am, and I'm supposed to be the tired pregnant person but was up and about at 7.30am!

That sounds like an awful appointment. With all the hormones raging, I think I would have let him have it. The books say the heartbeat can be found at about 12 weeks. My midwife tried around 9-10 weeks and it was a bit too early, so she said on the next appointment we would try again. At 13 weeks we heard it and it was great. I think it's a shame he wouldn't even try. Also, there's no excuse for not explaining what he's doing. My midwife told me how she measured my uterus. She even let me feel the top of it and told us that it measured a bit longer, but the measurements can vary slightly. The only annoyance was that I asked the office secretary for a copy of my chart and I still didn't get it, but that's not my midwife's fault. 

Today I have another appointment at 17+2. I would love an ultrasound, but we're not scheduled for one until Feb. 17th. I am looking forward to meeting another midwife. Our clinic has 4 midwifes and 3 OBs that rotate shifts, so we're going to meet all the midwifes and that way at delivery we'll know who we end up with. The downside is we can't get attached to one in particular, but on the bright side, the midwife we'll have at delivery will be nicely rested because she wouldn't have been working all night on another birth. 

Hann, sorry to be so harsh on your doctor. I think patients should be informed of what's going on at an appointment and they should have a say in their care. Have you considered looking around for another doctor or midwife? It's still really early and you want someone there at the labor that you can trust. It's your decision, so it was just a suggestion.


----------



## Hann12

Kelzy thats so exciting! I am holding out to find out but I'm loving hearing what you are all having!

Melissa - I am deeply jealous of your 16 week appointment! I haven't even had any blood test results apart from the no news is good news briefing!! Oh well I am just to assume everything is fine. I would like to know if I should restart taking my pregnacare as I have no idea if my vitimin and iron levels are okay. 

My mother in law came back from the shops (and sorry everyone but this is going to be a mother in law story weekend!) with some gorgeous little clothes for baby which was lovely but then she also bought some very random food combinations for dinner. So she has got us mediteranean vegetables in a tomato pasta and to go with it.....creamy potato gratin. Now I know I'm pregnant and meant to have weird food cravings but even this one has got me! Not sure how she thought they went together. I text my OH and told him and his response was that he'll go home via the shops to get more dinner. Very funny. He has met up with her now so I have probably an hour before they come back and then we are going for a trip to mothercare world. Not been to it yet so quite excited, as long as my OH doesn't get in and say he is too tired.....

Oh also for anyone with bad pregnancy skin like me, maybelline stuff is on 3 for 2 in superdrug and I got this new stuff, a new york primer, a new york eraser foundation and a mousse blush (not new) yesterday. I tried it out today and its really light on the skin, feels really soft, covers but not thick so looks natural. As I said my skin has been pretty bad so this could be the answer to my skin hell, at least for the time being!


----------



## Hann12

Blue violet - posted before i saw your response, thankfully the doctor is the just the local practice one so he has nothing to do with my labour. I will probably avoid seeing him again and opt for another one next time though, as he even looked uncomfortable about the whole thing.Very strange and i would have liked to have known more about what he was feeling for but I have a feeling he didn't know and was just doing what he has been told to and didn't really know what he was meant to feel for so thats why he didn't say.
My actual midwife was lovely and met another the second time I went in so I'm happy with them. I also met a consultant dr at the hospital who again was really good so I'm happy that my care there is good, its just the doctors surgery that could be a bit more troublesome but hopefully they aren't all that bad!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, I'm glad you had a good experience with the midwife. If you want to know your blood test results, you should be able to request a copy of your chart. I'm still waiting for mine, but I'll remind them today. My midwife went over it, but I can't remember all the numbers and details and I'd like to look over it again. In the US the practitioners recommend that you take the prenatal vitamins throughout the pregnancy. I'm taking Flinstones chewable vitamins that have iron and folic acid in them, instead of prescription prenatal vitamins (I couldn't stomach those). Funny enough, my midwife is the one who recommended them. They taste great and they don't make my stomach turn.


----------



## mummySS

Hann - i'm finding the MIL stories quite amusing :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

Hann, I'm not sure what it's like in the UK but in Canada we're recommended to take our prenatal vitamins straight through the pregnancy and even while breastfeeding.

I've been hearing alot of girls on this board say that their doctors refuse to listen for a heart beat before twenty weeks and I find that odd as my OB had no problems finding my baby's heart beat at 14 weeks. And at my 16 week appointment he found it again. He did measure my belly without giving specifics but said the growth was good. That's enough for me, I suppose. 

Still no word back from my OB's office when I have to go for further tests on the spina bifida. I think I may refuse the amniocentesis if it comes to that. Odds for miscarriage afterwards are as low as 1 in 200 which is a higher risk than my baby having spina bifida and I know I'm going to continue on with the pregnancy either way. With all the bleeding I've had I'm just too scared to risk having an amnio taken.


----------



## BlueViolet

Mummy, I agree with you. I'm enjoying the mother-in-law stories too. I love mine, but sometimes she butts in a bit too much. I suppose that's what mothers do, so I try to take it with a grain of salt. Lately, she's been grilling me about the midwife and the birth center. She thinks I should see an OB. I had considered doing a home birth so I could be more comfortable, but the insurance didn't cover it. I can only imagine what she would have said if I told her we're delivering the baby at home :rofl: Even my husband wasn't on board with that, but I don't see the big deal. It's my body and I can see people's concern, but I feel like I need to have final say in what goes on. Is anyone doing a home birth?


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, MiLs are a funny breed. I think part of it is they know the girl is going to go to her own mom for baby advice so they stick their noses in to get their "fair share" of the baby. And my MiL doesn't have any daughters and her other grandchildren all live on the other side of the country. It doesn't help that both my mom and MiL are known for their blanket-making skills. I would give the edge to my MiL as she does a greater variety but that insecurity is there. Yet I keep hearing about how busy she is and she doesn't have time to make the blankets but she would do it if we really wanted, bla bla. But I know she would freak if I said, "ok, my mom will do it then". Maybe she wants me to beg. I don't know. LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

i think i must be so lucky with my mother in law. she keeps well out of it MOSTLY, although she has been known to make the odd comment about how I am bringing up H, as has my step-mum but both now widely acknowledge that I know best for my son and I will ask if i want advice. I don't speak to my mum any more but basically when H was 3 days old she told me I was a better mum than she every was (i sincerely bloody hope so!!!) and never once offered advice. 

on the flip side that meant I also didn't get a lot of help, so I have basically said to MIL and SM look, I had crippling pnd last time and I was scared everyone would think I couldn't cope so i never asked. I am asking now could you please take it in turns to come round once a week and help me with the housework, entertain H, let me sleep etc. That only costs them one day a fortnight and I get to stay more or less on top of the housework, even if they can just run the hoover round, tackle my ironing and clean the bathroom it will make a HUGE difference. So sometimes the interfereing can be a good thing without you actually realising it. 

Hann I have to say the prospect of your dinner has made me feel a bit queasy.... v random!


----------



## BlueViolet

Haha! That's so funny! I don't see why baby can't have 2 or more blankets. Fortunately, my mother and MIL are not competing. My mom makes a lot of stuff and my MIL has been able to buy us more stuff. We're only children, so this we'll be the first grand-baby. I have a feeling he/she will be spoiled. They both offered to buy the stroller, so we'll see what happens with that. Perhaps they can both spring in and I can buy the really nice one I'd like, but wouldn't be able to afford on my own.


----------



## DragonMummy

i ended up with about 5 blankets for Dragon and i used them all - maybe one can make a going out pram blanket, the other a cot blanket?


----------



## SugarBeth

Doodlepants said:


> Sugarbeth you look the same as me! Ps- love the monkeys! :) xxxx

 Haha, thanks! I'm all about comfort in this pregnancy! Pajamas are my lifesafer! :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

I too am living in jammies!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> I too am living in jammies!!!

 Yay for not being the only one! I don't really fit into my maternity pants yet, but every pair of jeans I own from pre-pregnancy hasn't fit in a loooong time. And pajamas are just so cuddly. :haha:


----------



## mummySS

Me too, loving my jim jams but every single pair is starting to get a little tight... ooh er... Thinking about cutting the elastic out!

Re: MiLs, ooh i really love hearing about all these different dynamics. Mine is lovely but I sometimes wonder if that's because they live up in Yorkshire and I only see them every 6 months... They would probably do my head in if they lived near me! But generally they are very kind and respectful. My MIL has 2 sons and her other DIL is a moody chav, so I do really try to be the 'good' DIL. 

Anyone found themselves getting closer to their MILs now they are preggers, or once they'd had a baby? I am totally finding this. We have really nice chats about babies and pregnancy.


----------



## Starry Night

My MiL isn't bad. I feel blessed compared to the many horror stories I hear. It's mostly the random guilt trips (but I think she's genuinely feeling sorry for herself and not trying to manipulate) and being talked to as if I were a child (dh's parents really haven't figured out how to deal with adult children). And my mom is very diplomatic and doesn't mind to let MiL feel in charge of the blanket department. Mom wars is the last thing she wants to get into as she knows I'll feel the brunt of it....I love my Mom...And you can never have enough receiving blankets so I will take all that I can get. I've made it very clear to my MiL that my mom was making a decorative quilt (to hang over the rocking chair or side of crib, etc) but baby will need a quilt to sleep with. ha ha My MiL is also making a hanging banner that will have the baby's name, birthdate, weight and our names on it. I'm trying to find ways of giving her hints on how to make it match with the rest of the nursery (I bought Beatrix Potter iron-ons for her to use) and what kind of colours. I've seen the ones she made for my nephew and nieces and they're too stereotypically baby-cutsey for me. Very, very well-made but not to my taste. So I pulled out one of her quilting books and showed her the colours and styles I like which have a more country-cottage feel rather than balloon-shaped clouds and bright, fluorescent shades.


----------



## Starry Night

And I have to say that yes, having a baby has brought us closer. I can let her give me advice which makes her happy (even if I end up discarding half of it) and because of my complications I always have updates to give them. Not sure if I would talk as much of I had a normal pregnancy because I wouldn't feel like talking about the aches and such in my nether regions. LOL My in-laws also love hearing stories about my weird cravings. They missed out on the pregnancies of their other grandkids so I know they're having a field-day. Having a baby is much more positive than hearing their advice on our careers (which they have no experience in) or our financial state (which is not their business). Definitely more positive feelings all around. They never have disliked me though.


----------



## SugarBeth

I tolerate my MIL. She's not terrible, mainly because she doesn't come around that much, which is really good. I hate having her over because she thinks I don't keep the house clean enough (she likes to have everything imaculate) and even when she doesn't say anything, I always feel like she's doing a lot of criticizing in her head. Basically, if we see her outside of our house, it's not too bad and I can get along with her just fine. I basically just have to think positive and forget her bad features and then I can be around her. lol

Can't say that the baby is bringing us together though. In fact, I'm hoping it pushes her away a bit, because she's not allowed to watch the baby and I'm hoping she doesn't try to push it.


----------



## Blue_bear

Argh im so desperate to know what im having!!! My friends sister found out today she is team blue, im so tempted to just pay and go priavte even though i only have 2 weeks to wait!! :blush:

I dont know what to do?! :shrug:


----------



## Hann12

ha ha I'm glad I've opened up a great amount of chat on MIL's!! Very funny.
You'll be pleased to know that the dinner is not happening, its still in the fridge where it threatens to come out tomorrow lunch time but for now I've dodged a bullet!! In general she is fine and we get on really well but it is a small doses situation.

We've just been to mothercare and got loads of lovely little things. Some towels, baby grows, a monkey teddy (because I call baby 'monkey') and also got a tshirt saying mummy loves monkey. Back home now and just waiting for OH's brother to join us for dinner, he won't be here till 9ish. Had my usual 4/5pm hunger crash so had a sandwich before to get me through.

Got a busy day tomorrow with the rest of OH's family visiting including our nephew, who we haven't seen for ages as he is on 'lock down' because they don't want him to catch germs. He's like a caged animal when he is allowed out so taking him to richmond park to see the deer.

oh dear have just been asked my mil if i'm breast feeding (I am but having to say the word breast out loud back to her made me squirm a bit - yes I am probably highly immature!!).


----------



## DragonMummy

Just felt some massive kicks and wriggles from Tiger. No doubting what that was! Lovely little thing... Blue I know what you mean, I have money sat in my savings account just waiting for me to find out the sex! I literally cannot wait.


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> Just felt some massive kicks and wriggles from Tiger. No doubting what that was!

Aww congrats! I can't wait to feel baby!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi everyone. Well friday night at work is always fun.NOT! Keep getting weird tummy cramps, not very comfortable.

[email protected] yeah know what u mean re "Breast" in front of the parents. Think my mother didnt think i had sex till i told her i was pregnant and even then she probably prefers to think it was immaculate conception. xx


----------



## mummySS

Lol the breast thing made me chuckle. God I hate that word! I can just about handle saying boobies... *snigger*

Ooh congrats on feeling Tiger! Awesome.


----------



## fifi-folle

melissasbump said:


> [email protected] yeah know what u mean re "Breast" in front of the parents. Think my mother didnt think i had sex till i told her i was pregnant and even then she probably prefers to think it was immaculate conception. xx

That's better than your Mum talking about sex with you! My Dad even made a comment recently about how he was glad we didn't need to have IVF so we got to make baby the fun way!!!! He's a church minister for goodness sake!!!! 

As for MILs mine was still suggesting I might have another miscarriage when I was 10weeks! And said my budding bump was just fat! Seeing her tomorrow, really looking forward to it, NOT! But SIL has just told me all the baby things she's passing on, it's a massive list!!!:happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Well today is my 29th birthday and ive spent it puking and being in agony!! Really not such a good birthday at all!
Talking of MILs mine is my best friend and I would ask her before id ask my own mother!!!


----------



## Starry Night

My mom is not squeamish about talking about sex with me and I don't mind as long as I don't hear about her own sex life. Don't need to picture my parents DTD....LOL! But there's nothing like your grandma talking about sex!! ha ha I love my grandma. She's where I get my bluntness from. One day I asked her if she liked my haircut and she just said, "it's too short, girl's shouldn't have short hair". So of course I retorted, "But grandma, your hair is shorter than mine!" My sis was shocked that I would speak so openly with a woman in an old folk's home. lol But my grandma just patted her own hair and said, "Yeah, well....." and that was that. ha ha She and I get on great. I wish I wasn't on bed rest so I could visit her.


----------



## DragonMummy

omg breasts and parents.... When I had Harry, I could have literally Bf'd in front of anyone. I mean I was discrete and everything, but still - anyone. EXCEPT.... my Dad. I just couldn't BEAR it. Step dad, FIL, strangers. Fine. Dad? HELL no!

Although FIL always left the room anyway. Think part of the reason I didn't mind bf'ing near him was that it made him desperately uncomfortable :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Aaisrie said:


> Well today is my 29th birthday and ive spent it puking and being in agony!! Really not such a good birthday at all!
> Talking of MILs mine is my best friend and I would ask her before id ask my own mother!!!

Aww happy birthday Aaisrie :cake:

I'm sure cake is the last thing you feel like right now!! Soz! 

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

yes happy birthday Aaisrie! I was the same on my 26th when I was preg with H. I cried all day :rofl:

Will be 31 next birthday, likely to be the same :D


----------



## dan-o

Blue_bear said:


> Argh im so desperate to know what im having!!! My friends sister found out today she is team blue, im so tempted to just pay and go priavte even though i only have 2 weeks to wait!! :blush:
> 
> I dont know what to do?! :shrug:

Me too, getting really impatient now. The last scan seems like it was ages ago! 
Our local babybond only does saturdays and sundays though, which are impossible for us, so I'll just have to wait! :dohh:


----------



## dan-o

Happy birthday Aaisrie!! :cake: xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Sigh... I just want to know now. Am convinced so much that it's a girl that i'm starting to panic that i'll be disappointed if it's a boy and i'd love another little dude!


----------



## melissasbump

Morning all
Happy birthday Aaisrie sorry you are still poorly x:hugs:
Well got back late from work last night, and today having a lazy day. I keep waking up with loads of phlegm down my throat which i feel i have to try and clear, anyone got any good tips for this as the way i do it i end up making myself sick:nope:

Ive got to go to work tonight which is a bummer and tomorrow night but then am off til friday yay. OH is putting up the nursery furniture tomorrw with my stepdad so looking forward to that. 
Im getting constant tummy cramps last day or 2 and been very windy:wacko:
Hope everyone is having a nice day xx


----------



## Starry Night

Happy Birthday, Aaisrie! Sorry your sickness is still sticking around. Hope it goes away for you soon!


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> Sigh... I just want to know now. Am convinced so much that it's a girl that i'm starting to panic that i'll be disappointed if it's a boy and i'd love another little dude!

This is how i feel, i have everyone telling me they think its a girl so have almost convinced myself, i cant bear the thought i might actually be dissapointed if its a boy, because i really dont mind!!

This is so hard! Hubby is not sharing my impatience, the clinic i would go to would 2d gender scan for £60, i obviously havent phoned to check there availability but i would go now with his agreement! lol.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls. Feeling a bit better today and managed to take my antisickness tablet before I threw up! Hope everyone has a good day today!!


----------



## Jenni4

Hey Girls!! Just checking in! I think I have the best MIL in the world! She lives 8,000 miles away and doesn't speak english! Life is good!! And....as for breastfeeding!! picture this. Just came home from the hospital from a c-section. trying to BF baby on the couch....My dad is sitting on the chair watching football....and asks me to leave the room...it is bothering him!! Can you believe it?? I hobbled into my room....all by myself...no tv...just me and baby....very angry. no wonder I couldn't BF!! 

Anyway....have my scan tomorrow....you ladies need to come here! They are scan crazy. I bet I could get a scan everyday if I paid for it!! I have to pay 20% so it's not too bad...i think this is my fourth one already! so DH is going with me so I don't cheat and we can stay team yellow.... sooo hard!!! 

I'll post some new pics when I can...still no internet at home...will be back in a few days....i'm on some crazy time zone here and miss all the action. I'll have to figure out when you guys are all chatting so I can join in once we get internet at home. 

Good luck over the next few days!! Be back soon!!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey ladies, I have been enjoying the MIL conversation. It's funny to hear about everyone's relationship dynamics. My relationship with my MIL is so complicated. We can get along wonderfully one day and then out of the blue comes a comment that I would never expect and it hurts. I've learned to ignore some of them over the years, but it can be tough. 

Yesterday I had my MW appointment and no ultrasound, but we heard the nugget's heartbeat. The MW also pointed out a lot of kicking sounds. Too bad I couldn't feel them. She said she could almost feel them pushing against the doppler. Can't wait till the ultrasound, though. I want to see those kicks and spy on the nugget's nether regions... :) 

Bluebear, I can sympathize with you over wanting to find out the gender sooner. I have about 3 weeks to wait and it's killing me. Meanwhile, my husband is all cool about it. No problem with waiting. He won't even venture a guess as to what it's going to be. He keeps saying it's going to be a baby. I suppose that's a nice diplomatic response.


----------



## Hann12

hey everyone - I think I might have felt the baby today! It was like a series of little flutters quite low down and happened for about 10 seconds and then a again a few minutes later. What do you think? 

Had to have a chat with the MIL last night because she was calling the baby Annabel. Now annabel is the name for a girl i think i want to use (not 100% yet) but i had told her about 10 names i was conidering at xmas and she has latched onto that so told her to stop calling the baby the name because a) i doubt its a girl and b) i don't want her to name it!! Anyway luckily she was fine and it didn't cause any problems but it has upset me a bit because now if i go for annabel i feel like it won't be a nice surprise.
Has anyone felt like that?

Had a tiring day today, been on the go since 8.30 and was meant to be out for dinner but loking like we might eat in or have a take out which would be nice. I wish it was just me and the OH though but i guess i can't complain as we only have the MIL with us about 4/5 times a year.

Aaisrie, i"m glad you are feeling better today and hope you had a nice birthday.

Blue violet - I'm glad you got to hear the heart beat. 

Jenni - stay team yellow with me!!


----------



## mummySS

:wave: all!

Hope everyone's having a good saturday. I'm staying at my mum and dad's this weekend as DH has a friend visiting from the US, and I know they will be drinking beer and eating curry, both of which make me want to puke :rofl:

Had a lovely day with the 'rents, my mum made some yummy food that i managed to eat, and finally dragged myself out to Mamas & Papas to get some bras that are sooo comfy and actually fit - one in a 34C and one in a 36C, go figure. I am in Booby Bliss :happydance:

Went a bit mad in there... Got some cute jeans and black trousers for work. Doodlepants - if you're reading, they have some great black trews in a size 8S that fit really well and dont have massive thighs, a bit long for me so prob ok for you. I'm normally a 10-12 so their sizes are definitely on the massive side - love being a pretend 8 again :haha:


----------



## amand_a

Happy Birthday Aaisrie!!! I really hope that you day was brighter than they have been of late!

Well I have a cold in the middle of summer! Its going to be 40 today and I'm blowing my nose:growlmad: At least its not a nasty one so I shouldn't really complain, especially when others have had such a hard time. Do forgive me for feeling a little sorry for myself.

DH and I are spending the night in the city 'alone' tomorrow night. I cant wait! It will be my first full night without DD, but after 16 mo I think I deserve it.

Speaking of DD I tried to show her the other day that there was a baby in Mummy's tummy. Which resulted in her thinking I had a baby in my belly button. Anyway in the last two days she has been walking up to everyone pulling their tops up puttong her finger in their belly button and saying "baby" Including DH and herself. Its very cute, I just hope she doesn't offend anyone.


----------



## caz_hills

Hi everyone - quick question - when is everyone planning to start buying things? I am so keen to start buying but we are thinking of waiting until the 20 week scan. 

Is that sensible or shoul I just give in and start shopping :o) I'm doing some research online so that after the scan (1st week in March), I can go mad and buy everything that I need!!

Hope everyone is well and blooming in the 2nd trimester!!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Speaking of MILs, I just had a tough conversation with mine after a lovely afternoon. I had told her two of my friends were planning of throwing me a baby shower, and she had offered to coordinate with them and have it at her place since it's bigger than ours. I didn't object, but told her that it wouldn't be a problem to have it at our house. Then today she brought up the baby shower and said so, you're going to have it towards the end of the pregnancy, right? I told her that no, I don't want to wait too late. I would rather be prepared and not have to rush to the store to buy what I didn't get at the shower. Plus, I don't want to be waddling around with a huge belly, but that's just me. Then she pushed and pushed about what is "traditional" and how if we have it too early there's a chance that the baby won't happen and we'd have to send back all the gifts. What an awful thing to say to a pregnant woman!!!!!!!!!! I don't understand why she feels like she can call the shots in this. She doesn't have to throw the darn shower. I never asked her to. But now what do I do? Have another one at 6 months like I would like or deal with it and wait until the 8th month? GRRRRR


----------



## Starry Night

Blue Violet, that really is an awful thing to say to a pregnant woman. Just cruel. Friends and family need to be encouraging and supportive. Parents do a good enough job of worrying about their kids on their own. The vast majority of pregnancies end well, so it's not even a logical thing to say. It was probably her own worries being projected onto you. I think it's reasonable to have separate showers: one for family and one for friends. She can be the boss of the family one and have it when she wants and the one for friends can be when and how you would like.

amand_a: your DD sounds too precious! I love seeing little kids trying to wrap their minds around the concept of a new baby coming into the family.

AFM, think I'm starting to officially "pop". I've gotten quite huge the past few days. DH said today that I was even starting to walk like a pregnant lady. Guess that means I'm waddling like a duck already. ha ha My poor stomach still feels like it's being stretched out like a piece of gum so I expect within the next week there will be no mistaking the fact that I'm pregnant. Had to break out the maternity tops....


----------



## HotChillies

I feel for you BlueViolet. She shoulnt have said what she said. But she is taking the initiative to throw you one later. I hate it when my MIL open her big mouth too! I am going to hand her a book: Manual for MILs.

Amand_a. I hope you feel well soon.

And besides, I want to see what fruit I am today!


----------



## amand_a

Gosh Blueviolet what is it with MILs and having no tact. it's kinda like I'm old Ive raised kids so I know everything and you have to listen to me! Can you possibly negotiate and not have it so late, I mean when does she consider too early? I would have thought that anything over 20 weeks would be reasonable.

I tried talking to my MIL last week about what went wrong with my labour last time. ie I should not have been induced yet! and she had an answer for everything like; oh no they wouldnt let you do that your bp was too high (high for me but controllable) it didnt matter what I said she seems to think they did the right thing. Then I made the mistake of mentioning home birth:dohh: not even necessarily for myself. then she went on and on about haw dangerous it is and what would happen in an emergency and how that's just a cop out so that your not taking up a hospital bed. Seriously sometimes I wonder why I open my mouth. Unfortunately she only lives 15 mins away and has a habit of reminding us of how sad and lonely she is if we don't see her at least once a week. It drives me nuts, DH thinks its normal and that I'm weirs because i only see my own mum about once a month. gosh I lived with the woman for 20 years besides I ring her if I need anything.
Ok I'm done ranting


----------



## MrsWez

happy birthday aaisrie, glad your feeling better.
Blueviolet, what an awful thing to say. I plan on having my baby shower between 30-35 weeks.
Amand_a, I love your reasoning behind seeing your mom once a month.

I love my MIL. She can be a bit nutty sometimes but she is awesome 99% of the time. My mother however drives me insane. No one suffers more than her. She loves drama and to make people feel guilty. I can only tolerate her in small doses. Which is fine because she never follows through with spending time with me.


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone! So I've just waved goodbye to MIL, my DH is driving her to Euston to get the train. I should have gone with him but the prospect of an extra hour in bed was better! Anyway we survived the weekend :)
I always feel so guilty afterwards because she is genuinely a lovely person and she really loves us and she lives in Liverpool so ages away so its not like I see her every week. I think its just that she is so different from me that it drives me nuts after a while. Its even stuff like what she eats that makes me crazy as she just eats so badly and doesn't do any exercise and that annoys me because she is basically doing everything that I don't believe in and is really unhealthy, and she took up smoking about 5 years ago. I wish she would look after herself a bit better. Its weird how lifestyle choices can aggravate you because actually its not doing me any harm directly but if she falls ill, which the way she is going is likely, then it will affect her and everyone and she doesn't think about that! Okay sorry for the millionth MIL rant!!

On a nice topic, we have just booked a night in Cowley Manor in the Cotswolds. It looks beautiful and they do pregnancy spa treatments so I'm planning on having a massage, will be 28 weeks then, which I think is okay to have at that many weeks.

Relaxing day ahead of just me and my DH - can't wait!!

By the way one last question - did DM say that we can use the canesten pessery? I've had a bit of thrush for the past day, have the cream so using that and its not bad but if it gets worse today should i use the pessery? It says for both the cream and the pessary not to use if you are pregnant....Thanks!


----------



## DragonMummy

You can use the pessary and cream just not the applicator. You just have to push it in with a clean finger. I need to go and get another one as mine is on it's way back. Feck knows what's upsetting it down there. Probably stress. Got a lot going on at the moment. See journal for more as I don't want to make everyone miserable! But needless to day I could have done without another dose of thrush!


----------



## Blue_bear

DM, ive not been on much as having OH problems too! Have had enough of everything this weekend, work included and ive got a long shift today :(


----------



## DragonMummy

I've had to use up a day's leave as dh is awol... Also had to mess around with tomorrow's shifts so I can accommodate the nursery pick up and drop off. Sigh... So easy for blokes, they can just fuck off and leave!


----------



## Aaisrie

MrsWez said:


> happy birthday aaisrie, glad your feeling better.
> Blueviolet, what an awful thing to say. I plan on having my baby shower between 30-35 weeks.
> Amand_a, I love your reasoning behind seeing your mom once a month.
> 
> I love my MIL. She can be a bit nutty sometimes but she is awesome 99% of the time. My mother however drives me insane. No one suffers more than her. She loves drama and to make people feel guilty. I can only tolerate her in small doses. Which is fine because she never follows through with spending time with me.

Wez my mum is like that too!! I remember when I told her about my first loss and her response was "oh I had a MC too" and then proceeded to go on and on about it!! Sometimes I feel like the only reason she's in my life is for my DD, she talks about how Saraya is her life and without Saraya she would be nothing and have no reason to live!

Thanks everyone for the lovely birthday messages. I'm definitely feeling a bit better, not ready for leaving the house yet but being able to make it out of bed is a plus!!


----------



## mummySS

Sorry to hear OH is being a tw*t, DM. And you too Blue bear. I've deserted Paul for the weekend and am having a lovely weekend without him at my parents - a GREAT night's sleep with NO SNORING OR GARLIC BREATH!! :happydance: 

@Hann - what's the deal with massages, can you not have them after/before a certain time? I am dying for someone to get rid of my knots, but need to wait til the sickness passes, have no idea when... your trip to the cotswolds sounds ace. 

i'm thinking of heading down to Cowshed for a preggo massage... https://www.cowshedonline.com/maternityspatreatments.html . It's expensive but i hear great things, and what the heck it's a one off. If any of you are Ldn/NY/miami based i'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

I've snuck off for a break- we're clearing out the kitchen ready for the big day tomorrow!

Re- the massage thing, I'm a trained massage therapist, massage is fine just make sure they know you're pregnant so they don't use certain oils and keep any pressure away from your lower back.

I'm going for a massage and facial on our spa break, I can't wait! They do a beautiful bump treatment for pregnant women too!

Hope you had a good Birthday Aaisrie!

xxxx


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for confirming doodle! I gad looked at the sanctuary pregnancy massages and sone if them said not suitable in 3rd trimester, no idea why! Maybe they are just worried someone will go into labour on them!


----------



## Doodlepants

Lol! I'm sure we used to do women in 3rd tri, normally people are more cautious when you're in 1st... Maybe too many people found it uncomfortable then? Anyway, you'll have a lovely time! x

I've made myself confused now- we had agreed on a pushchair (bugaboo chameleon) but I was looking at a thread in 2nd tri and someone was going on about an uppababy vista? Anyway, I thought I knew a fair bit about buggys but had never heard of it? So I had a look and I really like it..... I think because they seem quite rare atm and I like to have something different and bugaboos are quite popular here.... But I don't know if the vista will be any good off road....it does have foam tyres but I'm not sure.... Now I can't decide what to do? Martyn wants a bugaboo still as he (quite rightly) says it ticks all our boxes...... I want both! :( But can't afford both and don't have the space for both.... What to do? Has anyone tried one of these vista things?
xxxx


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey Doodle, I would check out reviews online for both strollers and do a side by side comparison. Amazon has quite a few reviews. I think they both look similar in design and their colors are beautiful. I would love a red one with black trim. It seems that the Vista is less expensive than the Chameleon and it's made out of some eco-friendly materials. People say both are tough to fold and that the Vista is especially large. There are both really good reviews and some bad for both strollers. I think in the end it comes down to what your needs are and which design you like best. What did you use with your daughter? I'm sure both would be lovely strollers, so you can't go wrong. 

I'm still debating what to get. I was hoping to find a consumer reports article with direct comparisons, but didn't find anything except info about recalls. The tough part is that most of our local stores don't carry a large variety of strollers. I'm skeptical to buy something so expensive online without seeing it in person to get a feel for the scale and the ease of maneuvering.


----------



## mummySS

Haven't heard of it Doods but I always love hearing about new strollers, it's become a weird obsession!

Anyway i did a quick search and there are some good reviews here comparing the uppa baby vista with the bugaboo cameleon:
https://www.windsorpeak.com/reviews...br/date_desc/599/uppa-baby-vista-stroller.htm 

Seems the suspension is a little better in the Bug, but the Uppa is slightly bigger and may take up a lot of space. I haven't read them all...

Did you consider the Stokke Xplory? I'm thinking about that...


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodlepants said:


> Lol! I'm sure we used to do women in 3rd tri, normally people are more cautious when you're in 1st... Maybe too many people found it uncomfortable then? Anyway, you'll have a lovely time! x
> 
> I've made myself confused now- we had agreed on a pushchair (bugaboo chameleon) but I was looking at a thread in 2nd tri and someone was going on about an uppababy vista? Anyway, I thought I knew a fair bit about buggys but had never heard of it? So I had a look and I really like it..... I think because they seem quite rare atm and I like to have something different and bugaboos are quite popular here.... But I don't know if the vista will be any good off road....it does have foam tyres but I'm not sure.... Now I can't decide what to do? Martyn wants a bugaboo still as he (quite rightly) says it ticks all our boxes...... I want both! :( But can't afford both and don't have the space for both.... What to do? Has anyone tried one of these vista things?
> xxxx

I don't know about the vista but I got the Mamas and Papas Ultima and it was the best buy, I got it on the x-cel chassis which is the all terrain wheels but you can also get it on the MPX which is swivel. We got it for about £500 and used the carrycot a LOT, and it was great that the carseat fitted straight onto the chassis from the car particularly if she was asleep. She outgrew the carseat when she was ready to go into a foreward facing carseat anyway and still easily fits into the buggy chair which can face you or away from you. I also used the stand a lot that came with it. Especially if lifting her into the house from the car and she was asleep, just stick the seat straight onto the stand! Seriously I can't rate this system enough, mine still looks brand new and is 2 yrs old!


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks guys!

Mummy, that link was really helpful thanks! :) I looked at the stokke, it's really nice but we need something better off road....If we didn't go off road so much I deffo get it as I like how high up the seat is, and you don't see many about which is nice!

I just saw Bugaboo have done a new one called a donkey!! It looks really good but not really what we need...

I think I may have to go and look at this vista thingy.... I think it would be ok for walks etc and has loads of really good features but the thing bothering me now (I'm a nightmare, I know!) is the front wheel bar- I want to look at the welded bit as I'm a fusspot!
x


----------



## curlew

Hi all

DM - sorry to hear you are having problems.

Airisie - glad you have managed to get out of bed and feeling a wee bit better.

As with MIL, mine to be is fine. She is in her 70's and has five children plus 4 grown up grandchildren, and a great grandchild. She lives quite a bit away from us so doesn't see us that oftern has no need to give advice as she has been through it all with the others, which is great. In saying that we get on fine and even with the wedding she has not offered advice or opinion and has said she doesn't want to know too much about it advance so it will be a lovely surprise on the day. My mum on the other hand no matter what I went throught in pregnancy, labour or bringing up my son she has had worse and much harder than me. Have to say its all water off a duck's back as I have heard it all so much now I tend to faze out when she starts:dohh: 

Another busy weekend for us with doing wedding stuff and getting DS room ready, plus we had a viewing for OH house and DS had a party to go too. I'm going to work tomorrow for a rest lol.

Got to give you a laugh though as I went into a lovely lingerie shop on Frioday with Mum to see about getting underwear for the wedding. I explained to the lady about the situation i.e. getting my fitting on wednesday and being pregnant and not sure what to wear, she suggested a strapless bra and pants. So I asked if she could fit one for me. She asked what size I was wearing and I said 40E (it was actually a 42E but I counldn't remember). She said that I should be about a 34H and no way was I a 42. so anyway long story short I ended up with a 36G as the 34H fitted but she felt I was better with a little more in the back as I still have 5 weeks to the wedding. I couldn't beleive it as I was only measured a few months ago in M&S! IT definatley is the right size and it made me look so much better as I now look like I have boobs and a bump as opposed to the pilsbury doughman from the neck down:haha: I came home and ended up throwing out 17 bras and knicker sets which were all the wrong size! I now have one bra that fits and two pregnancy ones that I am wearing til I get a chance to go into town and get a couple more of the right size.

OH went into the loft yetserday to put some stuff up for storage and found five baby boxes up there so he brought them down - three were clothes, one was bits and bobs and one was things like my sling, monitor, steraliser, bottles etc so we had great fun looking through it all. Sorted the clothes out and I definately do not need anything for the first year lol. Will keep down the 0-3 month ones and start washing and ironing them as I have two drawers spare in my chest of drawers having cleared them out on friday. The rest can go back into the attic til i am ready for them.

Just had my tea as I still can't eat after 5pm which is a bit worrying as I am out with friends next saturday evening for a bit of a hen night and we have an indian booked for 7pm. Think I will stick to chicken tikka and naan bread dry and easy to pick at !!

sorry can't help with the prams as they have all changed since I had DS. I still have the Jane 3 wheeler I got for him which I loved and is in immacuate condition so will be using that one again.

Anyway off to have a relax for a couple of hours with DS. Have a good sunday evening


----------



## mummySS

God curlew how the fugg could M&S have got it so wrong!! and poor you spent all that money and looked like a pilsbury doughman :rofl: (i'm SURE you didn't though lol)

Good choice re the 36, i keep getting measured as a 34 but somehow the 36s just feel much more comfy.


----------



## curlew

Mummyss - Have to admit there are only 4 x 42E's which I still have at the moment until I get a chance to go back and get a couple of everyday ones. The ones that I threw out were 40D's which I was measured for in January 2010 and were mostly ones I bought in the sales etc having been told I'd gone up from a 38D. Seems like in all the years I have been getting measured (which I normally do each year) and buying bras I should never have really bought higher than a 34 inch. I didn't like to mention to OH the 38's and 36's that are in the attic, when I saw the shock on his face as to how much the 17 40D's cost when I was chucking them out on Friday:blush:


----------



## fifi-folle

MnS did that to me too. Measured at 6 weeks by them as 42C and by Debenhams as 38E, the 38 is so much comfier and better looking, took the MnS one back!

Went pram shopping (well window shopping) and was advised that we should get one with a carrycot, I wasn't planning to as the pram/buggies I've been considering fold flat, we'll also be using a sling so I wasn't sure if the saleswoman was just trying to make a bigger sale. Any thoughts?


----------



## Doodlepants

Yikes, who know's fifi? It's really whats best for you. If the pushchairs you like are suitable from birth then go with what you like best. I quite like the carrycots but if you won't use it then don't bother, my advice is look around until you're 100% sure, leave it a few weeks, then check again to make extra sure. With H I ended up with about 5 buggys as I kept seeing others I liked, nightmare! I'm buying one and only one this time! It really is a nightmare buggy shopping! Have you got any particular ones in mind?
xxxx


----------



## CritzieRae

Hey there I had a question for anyone who is iffy on the whole amniocentesis test I really don't feel comfortable doing if my baby is healthy in ultrasound and blood work.


----------



## DragonMummy

critzy why would you need an amnio if there's no medical reason to do it??

Curlew I was measured by debenhams a few years back and they put me in a 38C. I went to an independant store some months later and they nearly laughed when they saw my massive fun bags in a C cup and took me to a 36F :rofl:

And HOW does anyone own 17 bra and knicker sets? Would you not keep the knickers as sparesies or do you not do mismatch?


----------



## smileylexie

Hi guys, 

I'm very new to this so i thought id introduce myself in here aswell!
I'm lexie and i have a little one due on the 8th of july, so excited it's untrue :D

I also have a little girl called maisie who has Downs syndrome, 

looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## DragonMummy

hi lexie, nice to meet you! how old is Maisie? is she excited about being a big sister or not big enough to understand yet? x


----------



## melissasbump

Hi everyone.. 
Well here i am at work again oh joy!
My nursery furniture is now set up and its very exciting! My stepdad came over to help OH and whilst they were slaving over that my mum cooked us all a roast dinner so that was very nice! 
Other than that just been working so not much to report except that IM TIRED! and train travel at weekends isnt fun at all, especially the late night pissheads. Hoping it wont be as bad tonight though and then im not back at work till friday.
Havent got a lot planned for the week except cinema tomorrow and seeing my one of my best friends on Wed who is also pregnant so that will be nice.
Bras are the bain of my life at the moment, im growing out of them as fast as im buying them! lol
Really need some new tops took as everything is just getting too damn tight! Im such a heffer! xx


----------



## melissasbump

Hello lexie welcome xx


----------



## mummySS

Welcome Lexie! Where are you from?
x


----------



## SugarBeth

Well girls, the moment I've been waiting for has finally happened!

Last night, while my husband and I were in the nursery building baby's dresser, I finally felt my baby moving! It wasn't butterflies, but actually strong enough to make me stop in the middle of my sentence and gasp. The first one felt like an elbow dragging across the sides my of uterus, and then a little kick feeling a bit lower down. It was so great to finally know that I was definitely feeling my baby, and to feel how strong it is.

I also liked baby's timing. It's a nice memory to later be able to say that we were together, sitting in the nursery building the dresser when I first felt our child move.


----------



## DragonMummy

aw SB that's lovely!!! Congrats! :hugs:

Mel I know what you mean about bras. I refuse to buy any more. I have mat bras in 38F, G and H. I can't go any bigger without ordering them from a sodding hammock shop. Theyre just going to have to bloody fit me.

Love the siggy btw ;)


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> aw SB that's lovely!!! Congrats! :hugs:
> 
> Mel I know what you mean about bras. I refuse to buy any more. I have mat bras in 38F, G and H. I can't go any bigger without ordering them from a sodding hammock shop. Theyre just going to have to bloody fit me.
> 
> Love the siggy btw ;)

[email protected] shop, i just had really funny image go through my mind at that one!
My boobs were fine the size they were before i neither wanted nor like my bigger boobs, do they go back to the size they were before or is this me forever now?


Congrats SugarBeth thats lovely news, I hope i start feeling flutters soon too

I have turned into a raving chocoholic (even more than before!)
My babys gonna need a chocolate iv feed at this rate!:wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

I don't know - I went from a 36F up to a 38G then down to a 36 long.... :cry:


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> I don't know - I went from a 36F up to a 38G then down to a 36 long.... :cry:

lol lol lol lol :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## smileylexie

DragonMummy said:


> hi lexie, nice to meet you! how old is Maisie? is she excited about being a big sister or not big enough to understand yet? x

Thanks guys for being so welcoming :thumbup:

Maisies almost 3 and a half so doesn't really grasp the concept yet! haha don't know whether thats a good thing or not :shrug:


----------



## fingersxxd

May I join? It appears I'm a bit late! Over 500 pages whoa!! I'm due July 10th :)


----------



## melissasbump

welcome fingers! xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Welcome newbies!!!

Ive just got in from work, pleased to report had a better day than yesterday. Hows your situ going DM?

Ooooo and just won £30 on the bingo after work :)


----------



## Aaisrie

I've only gone from a 30E to an F but considering I'm still half a stone lighter than my pre-pregnancy weight it doesn't surprise me they are only 1 size up. I already have my G waiting from my last pregnancy :]


----------



## Hann12

I've only gone up from a B to a C, heard that when you are expecting a boy you don't increase in size as much so for me it's another 'boy' indicator......


----------



## Aaisrie

I didn't know that Hann, I went up much faster than this with my DD!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh well I've gotten much huger than with H....


STOP!!! I must stop guessing!!


----------



## BlueViolet

CritzieRae said:


> Hey there I had a question for anyone who is iffy on the whole amniocentesis test I really don't feel comfortable doing if my baby is healthy in ultrasound and blood work.

I didn't get one done because it wouldn't change things for us anyhow (we would still keep the baby). There is also a chance of a positive result that would cause worry. Plus, I'm not fond of needles.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hann12 said:


> I've only gone up from a B to a C, heard that when you are expecting a boy you don't increase in size as much so for me it's another 'boy' indicator......

I think that is definatley an old wifes tale as pre-pregnancy I was a C cup and I am now in an E cup :wacko:

Not complaining though :thumbup: DH loves them too :haha:

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

fingersxxd said:


> May I join? It appears I'm a bit late! Over 500 pages whoa!! I'm due July 10th :)

Hi there! I have the same due date as you! Now let's see which one of us actually has our baby that day! :winkwink:


Critzie: I think I'm going to avoid having an amnio. My bloods came back as testing comparatively high for spina bifida so I have to go for further tests. I was told it would include an ultrasound but I looked it up and learned that they offer amnio if the ultrasound is inconclusive. I think the risks of something going wrong are far too high for my tastes.


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Ladies! And welcome to the newbies!! Had my appt yesterday...just a quick scan. everything looks good still but she didn't give me any pics :cry: but the good news is that we are still on team yellow!!! :happydance: and i think I lose the booby game... I was a 'b' cup before dd and after pregnancy turned into an 'a' cup.....now I'm a 'b' again.....a 'b' cup is the biggest they have ever been. I don't think there's any hope the will ever fully blossom!! I've just learned to love my small boobies like the way you love miniature marshmallows....awwww aren't they cute...but everyone still loves the big puffy ones!!!:rofl:


----------



## curlew

DragonMummy said:


> Curlew
> And HOW does anyone own 17 bra and knicker sets? Would you not keep the knickers as sparesies or do you not do mismatch?

DM- I am afraid I have a thing aboiut matching underwear. The underwear has to match the collour of the top I wear so hence 17 sets lol. It's the one thing I do treat myself to. I used to have a thing about shoes about 75 pairs lol but since I got hip displasia I can only wear flats and they somehow doen't seem quite as appealing as high heels so underwear became my passion instead:rofl: By the way how are things with OH?

welcome newbies - this is a great thread and you will get lots of laughs, advice and a shoulder to cry on when you need it.

Melissa and Sugarbeth - oooh exciting getting the baby furniture all done and woohoo for baby kicks SB, what a truely lovely moment for it to happen.

Fifi - my pram doesn't have a carry cot its kind of like a cross between a pram and a stroller. I got it as its a great all terrain one and having only one wheel at the front makes it a breeze for taking to the shops etc as its so easy to manouvre. The back folds flat so when DS fell asleep I could drop the back and he could sleep flat. I had a cosy toes thing in it which meant that he was snuggly warm although it was a hot summer when he was born so didn't use that a lot until the autumn.

Off to work so catch you all later.


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

Interesting to see how many cups sizes everyone's gone up! I'm still in my 32F but I'm busting out of it lol! I really need to go bra shopping! I got mahooosive with Holly but still not as bad this time....

DM-I was starving all the time time when pregnant with Holly.... could be a girl! :)

Well, my kitchen's been all torn out and it's only 9.50am!

I have officially driven myself insane trying to compare the two pushchairs that I like..... I'll probably go for the bugaboo but you never know, this other one may wow me!

Did anyone watch the last teen mom last night? I want to know when the end of season special is on but I can't find it on my planner :(

Welcome Lexie and fingers!!

Lexie, I have a 3 year old daughter too :)

Well, I'm off to fight my way through my now living room/kitchen for a drink :rofl:
xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

Morning everonw, Ive had a cheely lay in today as go home late from work them when i did get up and opened the fridge I was sick for 1st time in a week!:cry:
Hopefully its just a one off and i will continue the way i have been going. Am gonna test myself by not taking any meds today so we shall see!
To be specific re bra sizes i have gone from a 34c to a 38dd, Not happy! they feel so damn heavy! 
My lovely OH cleaned the house last night whilst i was at work so i can just put my feet up today. I am so lucky.:kiss:
I hope eveyone has good days today, Im off to do.. .nothing! xx


----------



## samzi

hi girls.
not been in here for a while so thought id say hello.
cant believe im 17 weeks tomorrow, its going so fast!


----------



## Doodlepants

Samzi! I wondered where you'd got to! How are you?

Melissa, have you tried a smaller back size and larger cup size? It might help with the heaviness.

xxxx


----------



## mummySS

Hi everyone! :wave:

Welcome to Lexi and Fingers! 

Curlew - lol, i am laughing so much at the shoe-turned-underwear obsession! I would LOVE to be one of these ladies that always wears matching underwear but it's such hard work! Kudos to you... 

Jenni - I am JEALOUS of your B cup right now. I'm only a C but they feel sooo heavy, can't bear for them to grow any more! 
I was reading a thread on 2nd tri about peoples OHs sucking on their nipples... yucky yuck yuck i cannot BEAR the thought of that right now, they are sore and (sorry tmi) flakey!! :sick:

Melissa - let us know how the non-meds day gets on. I had a horrible puking day last week but thankfully it only lasted 1 day, haven't been sick since touch wood. Still feeling sick which sucks but it's so much better than puking. Hopefully yours is a one off. 

Doods - good luck with the kitchen! 

Blue b - congrats on the bingo! 

Sugar beth - how lovely to feel the baby properly move! I am still waiting... I could swear I felt it a couple of weeks ago but felt nothing since :(

Samzi - welcome back!

As for me.... I'm an onion today! :happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

Doodles I havent tried that no, i think i should probably go get myself properly measured that mite help! Thanks for the advice xx

MummySS. Thanks.. all i can say is.. so far so good!! lol 

xx


----------



## melissasbump

Oh and congrats on the onion! xx


----------



## samzi

Im okay thanks. DD isnt though, shes got nasty teeth coming through and nothing will settle her. Ive tried everything i can think of and nothing has helped :(


----------



## DragonMummy

@samzi - I used to dip all corners of a clean muslin in water and stick it in the freezer for Harry to chew. That helped. And have you tried ashton and parsons teething powders?

Afternoon all. Stinking cold here and still got swollen tonsils. Thrush seems better already so must have caught it early this time

At work and it's busy. Tiger being quite squirmy right now which is lovely! x


----------



## DragonMummy

@curlew - all my pants right now are ginormous black cotton bad boys. anything to stave off the thrush :rofl:

and things with DH are ok. We've talked. Am reserving judgement.

@Mel - we'll talk about heavy jugs when you're an H cup!!! :haha:


----------



## Doodlepants

Samzi, I heard teething powders are quite good too. Someone told me marmite toast too but it depends on how old your LO is?

My house is soooo noisy right now! Seriously, I can't take anymore banging!
xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

@Mel - we'll talk about heavy jugs when you're an H cup!!! :haha:[/QUOTE]

Ha ha yes alright point taken but when you arent used to it...!

I cant even be arsed to get dressed yet. how lazy am I ! :wacko:


----------



## Hann12

Hey all just a quick one because I am too angry to type but my boss just told me that they are giving away the central part if my role to a colleague on 1st April :(


----------



## Aaisrie

hann surely they can't do that?? isn't it discrimination - it's because of pregnancy?


----------



## Doodlepants

Yikes Han! Can they even legally do that? Are you in a union or could you talk to c.a.b? x


----------



## mummySS

that's really bad Han! have they not given you any other roles or at least some options? x


----------



## MrsWez

I'm back! I had a great relaxing vacation (holiday) I haven't gone through missed pages yet. I hope everyone is doing well. We get to see our baby tomorrow and confirm that he is infact a he.


----------



## Starry Night

> I was reading a thread on 2nd tri about peoples OHs sucking on their nipples... yucky yuck yuck i cannot BEAR the thought of that right now, they are sore and (sorry tmi) flakey!!

It's a bit painful for me but I still like this....I even devishly want to see what happens if I do spring a leak. :blush:

Mrs Wez, glad you had a good, relaxing vacation. I wish I could have one of those.....wait....with bed rest everyday is a vacation. LOL Seriously though, I would love to go somewhere warm and exciting. 

Hann, that really stinks about work. They should at least give you some other tasks to do to fill in your time. My work always shifted me around so whenever someone asked for my job description I could only ever say "office work" as I was always doing something different. :shrug: And when you're a jack (or jill) of all trades then it's alot harder to replace you because whoever does has to be able to do all the different things you do. My work is running into that problem now (I'm not coming back though cuz we're moving out of province shortly). Your work definitely shouldn't leave you twiddling your thumbs. maternity leave is supposed to secure you your job position. Sheesh.

And hurray to onion power!! :happydance:


----------



## BlueViolet

Han, that stinks. It would be awful to sit there and kill time. If no one can help, you can resort to surfing the net and reading books. Just a thought. It wouldn't fix the problem, but it would help pass the time. 

Mrs. Wez, welcome back! Hope you had a nice relaxing time :) 

Regarding the bras and underwear discussion, I have a ton of cute stuff I can't wear now. I have a few matched sets, but mostly lots of underwear. I probably have about 50 pairs. Sad part is I had to buy about 10 more bigger ones so I wouldn't stretch out my nice ones. Nothing is comfortable except a couple of bras I bought recently. They don't usually make maternity bras that are cute. Too bad Victoria's Secret doesn't make them as far as I know. They'd make a killing I'm sure like they don't already.


----------



## mummySS

I loooove Victoria's Secret and I wish they had one in the UK. I did hear a rumour they were opening one in London this year.... :happydance:

Oh and I also heard a rumour they are opening a Bath & Body Works in london... SOOOO excited! That would be 2011 shopping sorted.


----------



## mummySS

Starry Night said:


> I was reading a thread on 2nd tri about peoples OHs sucking on their nipples... yucky yuck yuck i cannot BEAR the thought of that right now, they are sore and (sorry tmi) flakey!!
> 
> It's a bit painful for me but I still like this....I even devishly want to see what happens if I do spring a leak. :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: you are a braver woman than me! 

(if i can't bear the thought of leaky/sore nipples, how the F am i going to BF? or give birth for that matter! :haha: )


----------



## MrsWez

Starry Night said:


> I was reading a thread on 2nd tri about peoples OHs sucking on their nipples... yucky yuck yuck i cannot BEAR the thought of that right now, they are sore and (sorry tmi) flakey!!
> 
> It's a bit painful for me but I still like this....I even devishly want to see what happens if I do spring a leak. :blush:
> 
> Mrs Wez, glad you had a good, relaxing vacation. I wish I could have one of those.....wait....with bed rest everyday is a vacation. LOL Seriously though, I would love to go somewhere warm and exciting.
> 
> Hann, that really stinks about work. They should at least give you some other tasks to do to fill in your time. My work always shifted me around so whenever someone asked for my job description I could only ever say "office work" as I was always doing something different. :shrug: And when you're a jack (or jill) of all trades then it's alot harder to replace you because whoever does has to be able to do all the different things you do. My work is running into that problem now (I'm not coming back though cuz we're moving out of province shortly). Your work definitely shouldn't leave you twiddling your thumbs. maternity leave is supposed to secure you your job position. Sheesh.
> 
> And hurray to onion power!! :happydance:Click to expand...

We should take a bedrest vacation somewhere warm like Hawaii. We just have to find an attractive man servant to wait on us hand and foot.
I'm an onion tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

argh Hann that's bloody outrageous!!!

although I wish someone would do that to me... i keep nearly crying down the phone to people when i get tough calls :blush:


----------



## Starry Night

Oooh, Hawaii! Sounds perfect!! It's my dream vacation. Though I'm still so head-over-heels for DH that he would qualify as my "attractive man servant". He already kind of is anyways! :mrgreen: Though I guess he deserves a vacation too....


----------



## Doodlepants

mummySS said:


> I loooove Victoria's Secret and I wish they had one in the UK. I did hear a rumour they were opening one in London this year.... :happydance:
> 
> Oh and I also heard a rumour they are opening a Bath & Body Works in london... SOOOO excited! That would be 2011 shopping sorted.

Ahhh love bath and bodyworks!!!! We got some lovely bits in there! x


----------



## Hann12

But on the upside I won't feel bad about having my year off with my baby now!!


----------



## MrsWez

I love my hottie DH too, but after 10 days with him. I could use new scenery. :haha:
Baby didn't like my morning OJ but he is loving the cup of tea I am drinking :coffee:


----------



## Starry Night

MrsWez said:


> I love my hottie DH too, but after 10 days with him. I could use new scenery. :haha:
> Baby didn't like my morning OJ but he is loving the cup of tea I am drinking :coffee:

:rofl:


I don't know what particular foods my baby likes or dislikes yet. I just know he/she doesn't like it when I overeat which happens much quicker than before I was pregnant (I could really pack it in).

Hann, just enjoy your guilt-free year with baby. Stick it to lousy employers. :winkwink:


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann - that sucks your work are doing that, they definatly shouldnt be if you find the strength to fight it.

Ive been going through all the baby clothes AGAIN today, with hubby this time, i just cant help it. I love looking at all the little babygrows etc.

The cot is now up properly and i realised that in all the stuff i thought i had got or been given that i had a cot sheet but i just have about 12 moses basket sheets instead! lol. 

What are peoples opinions in here on cot bumpers? I dont think i was going to use one but my mum has brought one for us so made me think about whether to or not......?

xx


----------



## MrsWez

He doesn't let me know what he doesn't like until seconds before I make it to the bathroom.


----------



## MrsWez

Hanna, that's awful. Do you have a department you can refer to?


----------



## Aaisrie

mummySS said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading a thread on 2nd tri about peoples OHs sucking on their nipples... yucky yuck yuck i cannot BEAR the thought of that right now, they are sore and (sorry tmi) flakey!!
> 
> It's a bit painful for me but I still like this....I even devishly want to see what happens if I do spring a leak. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: you are a braver woman than me!
> 
> (if i can't bear the thought of leaky/sore nipples, how the F am i going to BF? or give birth for that matter! :haha: )Click to expand...

TMI but my OH loved it when I was BF Saraya, he's obsessed with my boobs anyways but he loved that random bit of milk if we were... DTD! lol


----------



## Doodlepants

Blue_bear said:


> Hann - that sucks your work are doing that, they definatly shouldnt be if you find the strength to fight it.
> 
> Ive been going through all the baby clothes AGAIN today, with hubby this time, i just cant help it. I love looking at all the little babygrows etc.
> 
> The cot is now up properly and i realised that in all the stuff i thought i had got or been given that i had a cot sheet but i just have about 12 moses basket sheets instead! lol.
> 
> What are peoples opinions in here on cot bumpers? I dont think i was going to use one but my mum has brought one for us so made me think about whether to or not......?
> 
> xx

We were discussing the bumper thing on 2nd tri the other week and came to the conclusion that there's no right or wrong answer.... If you use it, just make sure it's nice and tight....It shouldn't matter too much to start with as you sleep them 'feet to foot' anyway... Sorry I'm not much help, I'm still unsure what to do too!
xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I found it was helpful as Saraya got older and moved around more - we swaddled her when she was tiny so it was just a nice decoration then. As she got older I definitely found her with her head smushed against the sides of the crib/cot so it was nice to know it was something padded rather than hard wood


----------



## smileylexie

Evening guys! 
Trying to battle off a stupid cold at the moment keep sneezing everywhere, with maisie being more susceptible to picking up flu and virus's it's always playing on my mind!!

That stinks Hann, that's ridiculous :(

I had cot bumpers the first time round and found they were usefully for when she was a little older and wriggled around, but i made sure they're tight. I think we're going to have them again this time.

Hope all you ladies are ok!


----------



## Clareabell

RANT ALERT!!!

Well im now totally convinced that my boss hates me because im pregnant. Today I emailed him (as cant bear to look the sleeze bag in the face) to inform him of my scan on 17th and that I will be out of the office for half a day . . . . . He wrote back that having the time off is fine but he assumes I will be prepared to take it is annual leave as I had two days of work this month due to a kidney infection. 

After going for a long walk I calmly replied that I hadn't intended to take it as leave as the maternity policy indicates that all employees are entitled to paid time off to attend ante-natal appointments. 

He responded saying in that case he will allow it as a gesture of good!!

Good bloody will!! Im so furious I feel like telling him to stick the job!! apart from the fact it would be cutting my nose off to spite my face. 

I spoke to my supervisor and told her about him breaching confidentiality and accusing me of being emotional and hormonal and all she said was "sorry he has isolated you in that way, he can come across as gruff and has upset people in the past" marvellous!! 

How I wish I could give up work and never return, unfortunately I will be straight back in 6 months after baby. 

Sorry to hear you are getting crap off your work Hann. I read in my companies policy that they can redeploy us after maternity but it has to be onto the same pay scale but could be different job. It really sucks, i thought we were suppose to be out of the dark ages and pregnant women had a few more rights!! 

RANT OVER!!

Hope everyone is keeping well, so exciting about up coming scans, Im dying to know what Im having. We were told at 14 weeks that sonographer was 97% certain on the sex but i still massively doubt it and refuse to buy anything in colours until i have had my 20 week scan!! LOL!


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry you have an awful boss, clareabell and hanna. I hate to think these people actually live in society around other people. I have been so lucky and my managers very accommodating and thoughtful. 

We get a scan tomorrow to make sure the stitch is holding and see our little guy.


----------



## smileylexie

Gahhh clareabell i'd have had a rant too!! i've been lucky that my boss has been understanding but i'm not too sure how long this nicey nicey will last!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Clareabell, your boss stinks! Just think about what's best for you and avoid talking to that guy as much as possible. I bet he didn't even know the maternity policy and didn't want to admit that you knew more than he did. Try to think happy thoughts about the upcoming baby and the time off :) No jerk is worth stressing over. I know, easier said than done.


----------



## Clareabell

Thanks Ladies, he is absolutely awful, the funny thing is that he is married and has two young children and works half day on Tuesdays and Thursday so he can pick them up from nursery!! So would think he would be a little more understanding!!!

Anyway happy thoughts!!! Cant believe in 19 weeks on Thursday time has flown bye!!Im starting to get really fat now and am also likely to induce diabetes with the amount of chocolate and sweets I feel it is necessary to consume each day!!


----------



## smileylexie

I can't believe how fast times going either!!!

I keep getting cravings for mango chutney :shhh: my husband thinks i'm mad as i had no cravings when i had my first!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Some fetching pictures of my beautiful work uniform....
 



Attached Files:







DSC01392.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 10









DSC01393.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mummySS

Haha lovely DM!! your bump is looking great, and OMG how adorable is little harry dragon! bless... 

Clare - your boss is outrageous! I actually think your supervisor was wrong here, he needs to get some kind of official warning or speaking to by someone more superior than him. Do you have an HR dept or something? you should get them involved... It's really unacceptable.


----------



## smileylexie

Bumps looking good DM!!!


----------



## Starry Night

DM - your son is so cute! I love the picture where he's kissing the belly. I think my nephew would want to steal his Jesse doll. lol He's obsessed with Toy Story 3. My sister (not the mom) bought him a Woody doll for Christmas and he was over the moon.

I'm so sorry about the smock. LOL I had to wear something like that when I worked at a grocery store. They switched to better-fitting Tshirts just as I was quitting.

RE cot/crib bumpers: In Canada, I believe we're advised against using them at all because of the risk of SIDs but honestly, that doesn't make any sense to me. We're also told not to use blankets or anything. I thought babies liked to be bundled and swaddled. Seeing a baby lying on a flat, hard mattress with no blankets seems too cruel to me. I don't plan on using bumpers right away but once my baby can roll around and lift its head I will probably put them in. I keep picturing my baby getting it's arm or leg stuck through the railings and then rolling over and thus breaking something. Many parents I know don't use the bumpers at all and I've seen the pictures of arms and legs sticking out. Don't know. Makes me nervous. And I don't buy all the paranoia surrounding some of these rules. Just sounds like someone is trying to avoid being sued.


----------



## Clareabell

Yes we do have HR and I will have to say something now! I have no faith in the system though and am sure I will probably come off worse for it!

Loving the bump DM!! sexy work shirt!! Your little boy is gorgeous, already a proud big brother!!


----------



## DragonMummy

i'm not a fan of bumpers (although you can get tiny mini ones that attach to the individual cot bars if you don't want your baby to bump but you are sids conscious) and i think with blankets, light cellulars are ok. With Harry he loved being swaddled so i got purpose made cotton jersey swaddle wraps then moved on to baby sleeping bags. He was snug as a bug!


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Some fetching pictures of my beautiful work uniform....

Beautiful!!:haha:

Ladies your bosses are outragous! Thats one of the good thinks about working for a government organisation ive been treated very well so far, cant complain! 

Well ive had a lazy day, just eaten left over roast dinner from yesterday and about to have left over fruit crumble too. Im able to eat a bit more in the way of veggies last few days but im sure thats getting cancelled out by the amount of chocolate im also consuming! 

Mummy ive done pretty well without meds today, had a sicky feeling before dinner tonight but that seems to have subsided.. i hope im not speaking too soon! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Seriously Clarea, if one of my supervisors had dealt with me likethat, I'd have my Unison rep so far up their arse they'd be like an amazing 2 headed person!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

@Mel - I bet like me you're being dealt with absolutely by the book! I had my email through today for a monthly risk assessment which I duly ignored. I did have to wonder if I had just got fat would I require the same health and safety concern? :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

Get this we have a "healthy bus" come round the station every so often, you can make appointments if you want they do things like bp, weight etc and tell you if you are obese. Well if you are ok you are ok, however if you were obese/overweight the met were PAYING for a dietician and personal trainer for you for 6 months! Ouragous! if you cant be arsed to get off your own arse then we'll pay for someone to help however if you are self motivated then you are on your own!! What a waste of cash when they are cutting back on every other area.


----------



## Hann12

Have another scan tomorrow so going to focus on that and forget about work for the time being - its all about me, OH and our baby from now on!!


----------



## Clareabell

Shockingly I do work for local government - Social worker!! No risk assessments, no nothing!


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, your bump looks good and your son is so cute! 

About the bumpers, I bought a crib set that came with them. I'm still reading about how safe they are, but what isn't recalled nowadays? One of my friends gave me a positioner that she used with her daughter so she wouldn't roll over into the side of the crib. I read in some magazine article that apparently those might not be good to use either. I give up! We're all very fortunate to be alive considering all these things that are considered dangerous nowadays - paint VOCs, unsafe plastics, poor stroller and car seat design, etc. I usually like to do a lot of research and keep informed, but it's all overwhelming.


----------



## DragonMummy

i didn't use bumpers cos apart from the risks (i had heinous pnd and was convinced I was going to accidentally kill H) I just didn't see the point of them. Harry never stuck his leg out or ponked himself on it and to be honest I think it encouraged him away from the edges of the cot - he's never fallen out of his big boy bed!!

but hey - to each his own, eh?


----------



## DragonMummy

Clareabell said:


> Shockingly I do work for local government - Social worker!! No risk assessments, no nothing!

thats why I am so flabbergasted at how you are being treated! Are you a union member?


----------



## DragonMummy

woah - 14 of us lurking on here!


----------



## Doodlepants

me! I'm not working atm, just being a stay at home mummy so I can't really add anything constructive to the whole work discussion, other than some of the bosses sound like complete shites!
x


----------



## Clareabell

Im a member of Unison but the office rep is a bot of a wally here!!


----------



## DragonMummy

ours are all wallies (who else would volunteer to be a union rep?) but worth a go - they LOVE a bit of us and them action :D


----------



## melissasbump

where did everone go??


----------



## DragonMummy

there was a mass exodus :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

must have been the "smock" lol x


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> ours are all wallies (who else would volunteer to be a union rep?) but worth a go - they LOVE a bit of us and them action :D

:rofl: Just had the image of some total moron 'hello, I'm your union rep...'


----------



## DragonMummy

ours is a total jobsworth..... real health and safety freak. No fun at all dealing with him! 

Mel i think far from my fetching maternity shirt driving people away, I think you'll find you're all half mad with a mixture of lust and jealousy. You want one. And when i'm wearing it you want me :rofl:


You're all only human....


----------



## smileylexie

Doodlepants said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> ours are all wallies (who else would volunteer to be a union rep?) but worth a go - they LOVE a bit of us and them action :D
> 
> :rofl: Just had the image of some total moron 'hello, I'm your union rep...'Click to expand...

:rofl: 

haha, made me laugh!

Gosh it was hard work settling maisie tonight :( she keeps getting out of bed and sitting on the landing, just scared she's going to hurt herself in the process one time!

finally can sit down and catch up!


----------



## DragonMummy

we had that with Harry for a bit. Would just get up and follow us out of the room, little sod! He's 4 and a half so a bit bigger than Maisie. LOVE the name btw - gorgeous.


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> ours is a total jobsworth..... real health and safety freak. No fun at all dealing with him!
> 
> Mel i think far from my fetching maternity shirt driving people away, I think you'll find you're all half mad with a mixture of lust and jealousy. You want one. And when i'm wearing it you want me :rofl:
> 
> 
> You're all only human....

Oh am i that transparent really? :dohh:
I think they have a contract with a tent shop lol xx

Evening Lexie xx
One born every minute now whoop whoop!! x


----------



## Doodlepants

Ah heartburn. My old friend, how long it's been....


----------



## DragonMummy

yep i have OBEM on too - then Glee. LOVE monday telly right now...

Doodles me too. Am finding tums to be far superior to rennie....


----------



## smileylexie

Thank you!!

What with her having Down's syndrome there's the added worry that her sense of danger isn't quite what is should be :dohh: 
Just guess i've got to put some trust in her! i've padded the corners of her draws etc with thick pink fabric so she can't bump her head!

Hopefully this pattern will stop soon though!!


----------



## melissasbump

Awww bless little Maisie!
Heartburn sucks, i agree though, tums are the way forward xx


----------



## smileylexie

eeeeeeek heartburn don't even get me started on that one!! haha :)


----------



## melissasbump

this foreign girl is making me crack up! x


----------



## DragonMummy

she is hilarious! it was when she asked "why me..?" I was thinking er..... want me to answer that?


----------



## melissasbump

is she shitting herself? x


----------



## Hann12

Has anyone had thrush that doesn't go after using a pessary?


----------



## DragonMummy

how long ago did you use it, Hann? Took mine 4 or 5 days to go. My mate suggested adding tea tree oil to your bath as well. Apparently that helps xxx



Singing lady on obem is getting right on my tits. Is she after a contract?


----------



## melissasbump

DH. you just made my OH laugh his head off, he just keeps saying "shut the f*** up! x


----------



## Hann12

I used the pessary last night, started having the symptoms on Saturday, I'll keep using the cream, hopefully that will work and get rid! Really annoying! Thanks DM


----------



## DragonMummy

is he glued to sky sports too? ;)


----------



## melissasbump

no hes watching it with me! Thanking god that hes a man! x


----------



## smileylexie

DragonMummy said:


> is he glued to sky sports too? ;)

I guess every man is around about now!! i sent my husband upstairs, told him i was watching OBEM and that he could feel free to watch it upstairs!! haha is it bad that i dont feel guilty in the slightest :nope:

:rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

theres a girl posting on 2nd try who posted last night re cheating ( i think you commented DM) Her post tonight is even more bizarre!


----------



## Hann12

Oh Melissa which post is that??


----------



## DragonMummy

was that the proper jeremy kyle post?


----------



## melissasbump

titles something like, my boyfriend has driven me to the edge and im going out of my mind!


----------



## melissasbump

DM yes thats the one! lol


----------



## Hann12

Wow just checked it out! I love that other people say they would have done the same thing! Really??!


----------



## Starry Night

Now I have to go check that thread out. I normally try to avoid all the drama but what the hey? Should be fun.


----------



## melissasbump

If you read her one from the night before she mentions NOTHING about all what she has mentioned tonight, last night her relationship was wonderful


----------



## DragonMummy

shes completely mental. i feel sorry for the baby.... love the vagueness as to the child's parentage....


----------



## melissasbump

yes everytime she got asked about that she ignored itl Funny that..


----------



## smileylexie

WOW.

that's all i can say having read that.


----------



## Doodlepants

OMG I think that woman has to be the most annoying human being ever to walk the planet! Stop singing!!! Oh, and since this is you're 3rd child you might have remembered to pack a bloody bag rather than send your dopey husband out every 5 mins to get all your crap!

Phew, I'm off to read the post you're all on about!x


----------



## Blue_bear

WOW, that post made interesting reading :S I actually feel sorry for all involved especially baby.

Any ideas on a pain i had today? It was right side (as far as i know baby usually sits left side) was quite a sharp pain and was constant, tried laying down for a rest but still hurt so i got up to go for a drink and it went?! Surely if the baby had moved over it wouldnt have hurt? Was a really odd feeling. Am thankful its gone though!


----------



## DragonMummy

omg the singing was getting on my tits.

watching Glee now. LOVING their version of river deep mountain high.....


----------



## Doodlepants

Bloody hell! That sounds too much even for jezza kyle! 

Am currently wetting myself laughing at the silly idiot on sky news pretending to walk up and downstairs behind the presenter, so childish! :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

Is is too early to be feeling regular movements? Over the last few weeks I thought I had found a pattern but today I've felt almost nothing..... I haven't been busy or anything either... should I be worried? Baby is moving but not as much or as strong? I do have anterior placenta but it hasn't been an issue so far...


----------



## Aaisrie

We're watching sky sports news atm, cursing Torres, how dare he!! 

So going to check the thread you're all talking about!


----------



## DragonMummy

hahaha all ours now, Aaisrie!!!


Doodles mine is still pretty sporadic. Tiger's been quite wriggly today but I had almost nothing yesterday.


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh no DM tell me you're not Chelsea supporters??? I have given Torres all my love and this is how he repays me???


----------



## MrsWez

Here's a pic of me and my DH in hollywood. My bump is growing despite my recent weight loss. Excuse the look on my face and my squinty eyes, the sun was right in my eyes and I was about to sneeze. Same for hubby except the sneezing. 

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/hollywood.jpg


----------



## mummySS

Aah cute pic Wez, you've got a fab bump there! it's nice to put faces to usernames!

Re: the jeremy kyle thread... OMG. I couldnt be bothered to read the whole thing and honestly, i tend not to open these types of threads as I dont really think i have much advice to offer! but it was an interesting read. 

And btw i wanted to THROTTLE the singing lady on One Born Every Minute! DH couldn't watch her, he even resorted to doing the washing up.


----------



## BlueViolet

I'll have to check out that post you guys were chatting about. Sounds like a forum soap opera to me.

Bb, is the pain pretty low to the side? I had that on my right side and it was rather sharp. My midwife told me it's the uterus ligaments stretching. I think it's all normal, but you should check with your midwife/doctor at your next visit. 

Mrs. Wez, nice bump! I love the backdrop. 

Can't comment on the show you guys are watching since we don't have it here. I did see a commercial for it and they're getting it on Lifetime but it's not starting for a few weeks. I saw it was available online, but it didn't allow me to play it. It sounds like a funnier show than the typical "Baby story" shows here. 

Also, I got some good news today. I got the tutoring job. I'm going to start teaching an SAT prep course in March (it's a college entrance exam). I'm going to do the math section. Can't wait :)


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet you can help me with my math!! I am awful at math. I like everything else. I know One Born Every Minute going to be on Lifetime. I don't know if I'm going to watch it, I watch A Baby Story on TLC and that freaks me out enough. I do like Bringing Home Baby.

I just saw a commercial for One Born and a guy dropped his cell phone on is his baby trying to take a picture. I'm embarrassed to admit, I giggled for a second.


----------



## curlew

Hi all

middle of the night and Im up as I am feeling very queasy and was retching bile at one point (I know TMI). Catching up on the posts whilst having a glass of milk - gosh you all had your chatty heads on last night. Will have to have a quick look at the post you mentioned - sounds like a follow up from one I was reading yesterday about a partner perhaps cheating but she is pregnant with someone else child??? The forums are sometimes better than soaps lol.

Hann and Clare - your bosses are so out of order, lots of hugs and hope you get things sorted soon.

DM loving the sexy work gear!!! Harry is such a cutie pop.

Hi Lexie and welcome. Maisie is a fab name and your wee girl sounds so cute.

Mrs Wez love the picture a great one of bumps first holiday.

Blue violet - congratulations on the job.

Had a busy day at work so came home, fed DS and then we went to bed as I was shattered. Only got work tomorrow and then not back til Monday woo hoo. Anyway milk is finished so speak later.


----------



## HotChillies

Mrs Wez: Nice bump there! 
Doodlepants: I am beginning to feel the movements for frequently too!

Got herbal soap, shampoo n toothpaste. Noticed that cleaning my tongue starts the nausea for me. Have the bad nauseous feeling in the stomach again. After a long time, but I hate it!


----------



## Sherri81

Mrs Wez, you look so cute!

DM, where on earth do you work where they make you wear that?!?!? I'm sorry, your bump is super cute, but... the shirt!!

Okay, Monday night tv over here in Canada pretty much sucks balls. There is serioulsy nothing on at all.

And I don't know what One Born Every Minute is. Is it just for Brits? What is it even? I don't get it...

I really hope you all have different bra sizes than us, or else your boobies scare me!! I thought it was bad when I had to go to a 42 DD with Greg, but what the hell is an H?? I don't even understand the logistics of that! I've heard of F's before, but aren't those the phony boobs porn stars get?? I don't know... I am on a 36DD right now I think...

And with boobs growing more with boys or girls, that must be a myth. With Greg they grew huge, well, what I consider huge. With Devon, they didn't grow at all. With this one, I went from a D to a DD, and it is looking like boy so far... So I would lean towards boobs growing more with boys than girls. Oh, and I heard your leg hair grows faster with boys too. Something about their testosterone getting into you a bit, making hair grow faster.

The bosses sound like assholes. I don't know what else to say really. I was an Editor at a newspaper when I was pregnant with Devon, and as the day I found out and said I was pregnant, I was fired. And the secretary who was also pregnant, was fired 5 days before me. So yeah... Neither one of us had a case, as the labour relations board here said the empolyer could fire us for anything they wished, and they weren't reporting it as a result of our being pregnant (obviously), they were firing us because neither of us were capable of painting the new office. :roll: The newspaper shut down 3 months later anyways, so we were effectively screwed.

Anyways, I don't know. I think that's it. I get tired quickly, so by the time I read through the pages, I am so tired I can barely respond. :roll: At least I have been put into an emergency slot for the 24 hour Holter Monitor, and they put me into an emergency slot for my Echo as well. So February is shaping up to be an exciting month. Next OB appointment on Feb 10, Holter Monitor Feb 11 and 12th, 30th Birthday on the 21st, 20 week ultrasound on the 22nd, and my Echo on the 28th. Whew!

Oh, and they have told me that they will not medicate me for my heart unless it gets to a point where I am constantly in defib. So right now, I am dropping beats on a minute by minute basis. And this isn't good, but its acceptable to them right now. But about once, maybe twice a day (sometimes all day on really bad days), I seem to have some defibs happening where the dropped beats are happening with every beat, so then I go into defib apparently, and until my heart can regulate itself properly, it races with a ton of extra beats. They definately don't like those, and it makes it hard because I get visual disturbances, light headed etc. Thankfully, they are sticking with only once a day for that (except the bad days). So its manageable. No meds yet because of the pregnnacy. Well, the cardiologist and the OB are fighting about this. OB says no unless I am close to heart failure, cardiologist doesn't want my heart this stressed.... I don't know.... I think they are at an impasse right now.


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning!

Fabbo pic MrsWez! I love seeing what everyone looks like :)

Congrats on the job Blue!

Hope you get well soon, Curlow and Sherri- Hopefully your OB and cardiologist will be able to come to some sort of an agreement soon.

I'm currently enjoying the peace and quiet before the builders get here! :)
xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Sherri I work in a police call centre. The non maternity uniform is NOT much sexier! And I think your bra sizes are one cup behind us in UK so I would be a 38G in your neck of the woods. Not so much porn star though as mine look 2 socks with basketballs in....


----------



## smileylexie

Morning guys!!

Awesome pic Mrswez would love to visit that side of america!

congratulations on the job blue violet, i'm so bad at maths it's untrue :dohh:

well, it's only half 9 and my days been pretty eventful. After having dropped maisie off at her new special school which she started after christmas, i got a call to say they'd had a burst water pipe and the school was flooding so could i come and fetch her as they had to close. Luckily my boss was ok with this and let me take the day off. So now we're slowly working through all the paints in the cupboard and making a right mess :wacko:

Kids eh, who'd av em?? haha


----------



## freckles09

Mornign everyone,

Ohh that singing woman on One Born Every Minute was so annoying wasn't she - even her husband was getting annoyed! The male midwife the poish girl had was really nice - hope i get a nice MW like that!

Doodle i've been feeling regular baby movements - i've felt it move every day for over a week now apart from about 2 days but i was busy. I do sit down a lot at work so feel it a lot then. Sometimes it makes me jump because it kicks or punches me so hard!


----------



## DragonMummy

Lexie: yeah what kind of idiot would have kids.... :rofl:


----------



## smileylexie

DragonMummy said:


> Lexie: yeah what kind of idiot would have kids.... :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Morning All!

Having a downright lousy day at work today. Thank goodness you're all here to take my mind off things! I am busy completely re-writing something I spent the weekend doing that my boss just told me was a piece of crap.... Sigh... I will be dipping in here when it all gets too much!

xx


----------



## sparky32

Hello ladies,

Just returned from my amnio and resting in bed. I will have time over the next few days to catch up on everyone. I tend to read all the posts but am too knackered to reply. Mrswez love your bump, so jealous!! Baby is still sitting way down low and hasnt popped out yet.

Well today i found out the sex of my baby and i am absoultely delighted to say its a GIRL!!!!!!!! Soooooo happy its unreal i had convinced myself and others it was a boy but i think i was protecting myself but deep down i really wanted a girl, a little piece of Grace  cant wait to tell my other daughter and the rest of my family!

Xxx


----------



## smileylexie

eeeeeek congratulations on it being a girl sparky!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

what is it with all you lot and your arsehole bosses!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

omg Sparky congrats on team :pink:!!!!


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> what is it with all you lot and your arsehole bosses!!!

Thanks DM... I have a love/hate relationship with mine. At times through my sickness etc she has been AMAZING and so understanding, almost like a mother (she has 3 daughters of her own in their teens and 20s). But at the same time she is a typical hard-arse city woman, and when a piece of work sucks she's not afraid to be blunt about it. Which I am used to after 4.5 years of working with her :haha:

Sparky - HUGE congrats on the girl - so exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

congrats on team :pink: sparky!

Oh I have a mango :happydance:


----------



## freckles09

Congrats on being team pink Sparky! Am still staying team yellow but it's hard when all you girls are starting to find out!


----------



## Doodlepants

Yay Sparky!!!! Congratulations on team pink!!! So lovely for you to have another girl!
How was the amnio? Was it scary or did it go ok? Hope you feel ok now xxxx

Woohoo happy 19 weeks me, Fox and Sofie! Mango??!! I love the fruit tickers, they're so random!
xxx


----------



## foxforce

Hey all

Congrats Sparky! Team :pink: yay 

Happy 19 weeks and to our mangos Dood's, Sofie and I :dance:

Not had chance to read the pages as had a few days off here been a bit busy!

Hope your all well? I 've had my mw appoint this am, heard bub's hb again which was lovely :cloud9: Bub's is still tucked low down to the left right in my pelvis, same as two weeks ago, must be comfy there lol! MW said normally in centre of tummy at this stage :shrug: Must be why I haven't popped too much like Mrs Wez

Will catch up on some pages in amongst working .....take care all xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

I have the nutter line today. This pleases me...


----------



## sparky32

The ammio went well, i had the same team as with Grace so felt totally comfortable with them. Its a bit sore going in but thankfully baby was playing ball and stayed well away from the needle. I'm a bit sore now so resting in bed with lots of chocolate. I'll get the results late tomorrow but this time round everything looked perfect. We even got to see all her little heart chambers, which made me cry so much as Grace's heart was so badly developed. I feel relieved this time round and not at all scared xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies hope you are all well.

Mrs Wez lovely bump pic you have there! xx

Sparkles Congrats on the girl thats lovely news, i hope the amio went ok xx

Mummy sorry you are having a lousy day at work. Hope it improves for you xx

Lexie, bless Maisie! Thats the kind of thing i cant wait to do with my little one, they love it dont they? xx

Freckles Im with you! trying to stay team yellow but its so hard when everyone else is finding out! I really want to find out but i also want to keep it a suprise, its so difficult! 

Sherri, hope you are ok hun, your condition sounds very complicated, at least its managable at the mo though. Take it easy xx

My OH took some pics of my bump last night so when he gets in il get them off his phone and post them for you all to have a laugh.
Still no meds today for me although i felt a bit queasy early this morning so had to eat 3 packets of crisps on the trot.:wacko:

Im gonna attempt to clean my fridge out later This is a big thing as for thouse of you who dont know pregnancy has made me develop fridge phobia and the majority of the time i open it i throw up, so thats a bit of a challenge for me! Even OH said though its a bit fusty and all the other times hes said it doesnt smell when i know it quite clearly does!
Also gonna try and make a lasagne ( not that i cant its just that im not good at cooking lately due to sicky) So thatd two challenges i have today!

Right now though im chilling watching the builders rip up a perfectly good path outside my house:wacko:
xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez gorgeous picture!!!

Sherri that sounds so scary I really hope they sort something with your heart soon <3

Sparky congrats on a little girl!!!!

AFM my bum is still a little sore and I haven't had another BM yet so I'm getting worried that the impaction & pain will return :S


----------



## DragonMummy

Thats incredible news, Sparky!


----------



## Doodlepants

Thats a relief Sparky! Sounds as though everything's going to be fine xxx

Fingers crossed for you Aaisrie! Hopefully when you 'go' it'll be ok!

I think I have finally decided on a buggy woohoo! Well, I'm going to have a look saturday, then I'll be 100% sure! I'm going to go for an UPPAbaby! I really wanted a bugaboo until I saw this! They have just released a snack try for it and it has better accessories so I think I've made my mind up! It's meant to be really good offroad too and has the foam filled wheels I wanted so no punctures yay! Soooo excited! It officially ticks all my boxes :) and I heard their customer service is great too.
Phew, what a relief, I though I would never make up my mind!
xx


----------



## mummySS

Sparky, so glad to hear the amnio went ok. Sounds like you are getting plenty of rest which is great. What a relief to know that the little lass is doing well. :)

Aaisrie, good luck. I really hope for you that the pain will be over soon...

Doods, since you mentioned it I have been lusting after the Uppababy vista. It looks really nice! (and i really like the light green and silver versions). The worry for me is size, as i am city based, so I may need to go for something a bit more compact (hence possibly the stokke). 

Talking of which does anyone have any recommendations for a compact stroller/travel system? Don't worry if not, i may have to start yet another thread about it :dohh:


----------



## Doodlepants

ooh Mummy I'll have a look around, I think the stokke's lovely though, nice and high up! What I like about the stokke and vista is you don't see too many of them- I think that's what swung it for me! I like to be a bit different! x


----------



## Doodlepants

Mummy, 

I've had a quick scout round as I'm not up to much atm due to having the builders in!
These are what I've found so far:
Stokke,
Bugaboo bee,
mammas and pappas mylo or the urbo looks quite good?

I think the stokke looks the best- have you test drove one yet?
x


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle I was able to go a wee bit but it's still like... squidgy?! WTF? I was constipated anyways just from being pregnant, then the zofran I'm on cause constipation, I haven't had any lax from last week before the runs incident so how is it runny still??? I know this is TMI but I'm so confused!!


----------



## mummySS

Doodlepants said:


> Mummy,
> 
> I've had a quick scout round as I'm not up to much atm due to having the builders in!
> These are what I've found so far:
> Stokke,
> Bugaboo bee,
> mammas and pappas mylo or the urbo looks quite good?
> 
> I think the stokke looks the best- have you test drove one yet?
> x

Ooh thanks hun! :flower:

Have seen the Bug bee in person but not the stokke yet... Def need to test drive! My friend has a stokke and loves it, but is REALLY tall, i'm worried i wont be able to see where i'm going so def need to have a go myself :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

Ive survived... THE FRIDGE CLEAN OUT.... It needed it! x:happydance:


----------



## BlueViolet

MrsWez said:


> BlueViolet you can help me with my math!! I am awful at math. I like everything else. I know One Born Every Minute going to be on Lifetime. I don't know if I'm going to watch it, I watch A Baby Story on TLC and that freaks me out enough. I do like Bringing Home Baby.
> 
> I just saw a commercial for One Born and a guy dropped his cell phone on is his baby trying to take a picture. I'm embarrassed to admit, I giggled for a second.

Wez, I laughed at that commercial too and am guilty to admit it! I think it airs on Tuesdays, so I'm going to check for it tonight. I thought it wasn't for a few weeks but then I saw another commercial. It looks entertaining. 

Sparky, congrats on the baby girl! Yey, one more for team :pink:

Sherry, glad you and the baby are okay! Hopefully your doctors will come to some agreement soon. 

Aaisrie, good luck! I think fiber tends to help. Try some oatmeal.


----------



## Blue_bear

Yay for another team Pink. Congrats Sparky!!

That means we have 2 blue and 2 pink so far right??

I am having a frustrating day, hubby is still signed of sick with his slipped disk/trapped nerve and quite honestly we only just get by when he gets paid normally so was worrying about how things were going to be with crap sick pay. Well turns out they have fudged his pay up well and truly and i dont think they have even paid the sick pay at all, so in all we are about a grand down!! He cant get hold of the boss at work to speak to them about it, seems they are avoiding the issue if you ask me. I just want to bang my head against a wall!!

He has been told he has a claim against work, as he had the accident at work but i dont know as we want to go down this route really.

Im just stressing about how were going to pay the rent etc, especially as theres no garauntee he will be goign back after this 2 weeks off. 

I just want to cry when i think about it all and all the things im gonna have to sort out not paying!! :(


----------



## Doodlepants

Aaisrie, I'm not sure.... Sometimes I get constipated but have very loose stools...sorry tmi lol! It might just be the last of it before it turns to normal. It may take a couple of days for things to get back to normal.I find that being on drips and meds from hospital in the past has made me quite bad. Hopefully things'll pick up :)

Mummy- I didn't even think of the height thing! Definately worth a try then!
x


----------



## Doodlepants

Melissa- glad you survived the fridge clear out!

What a nightmare blue! Will his work not give you the money now you've spoken to them? If not, then you may have to claim. What a load of stress! It's one thing after the other!
Tell me to shut it if I'm being too nosey but what happened about the horse thing? 
Sending positive thoughts your way! xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Bb, it stinks your husband didn't get his sick pay. In the US they would be scared to withhold pay in the case of a work accident for fear the injured worker would sue the company. He needs to make sure they pay up and also cover his medical bills. Can you call the human resources department? Good luck with everything! I'll keep my fingers crossed that it all works out.


----------



## Blue_bear

Doodlepants said:


> Melissa- glad you survived the fridge clear out!
> 
> What a nightmare blue! Will his work not give you the money now you've spoken to them? If not, then you may have to claim. What a load of stress! It's one thing after the other!
> Tell me to shut it if I'm being too nosey but what happened about the horse thing?
> Sending positive thoughts your way! xx

I know, it seriously is one thing after another!

And not nosey at all....the horse thing was sort of sorted in that he is now for sale. Friends hubby got ther hump because he broought him as a present for her and couldnt see why she didnt want him back now there LO is older. Thankfully my she is much more practical and had to explain that having an 18 month old child running and being around a 3 year old horse wasnt the wisest idea. I know she thought about it long and hard, but they do require alot of time and energy so i think she has made the right decision.

Her hubby also wants another child so she couldnt bear the thought of getting attached to him again and then hiim still having to be sold.

So now is the joy of selling horses, oh so many time wasters etc. I think its still a bot early in the year too so expect to have to hang on to him until spring really.

Thanks for asking :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh well at least that got sorted out. Now for the next problem! Hopefully they'll pay out and save you any more stress!x


----------



## foxforce

Just a quick post to Mummy - A great compact lightweight pram is iCandy Cherry my friend has a compact car and she thought this was a great pram :) Bugaboo Bee is another good one that doodle mentioned too 

Sorry for your stress BlueBear what a nightmare not getting properly paid, hope you get it sorted, last thing you need now. Keep your chin up :hug:


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh I forgot about the icandys- fox is right- the cherry's really compact. The other 2 are lovely too but a bit bigger than the cherry.
It's quite hard finding a compact pushchair- they all seem to be getting really big! I spoke to the buggy place we're going to on sat and they said the one we're getting's quite big!
x


----------



## mummySS

Thanks guys, the cherry looks pretty good! Yes I agree i have been really surprised when I see the size of some of these buggys, i wonder how on earth people manage with them!


----------



## Britt11

sparky32 said:


> The ammio went well, i had the same team as with Grace so felt totally comfortable with them. Its a bit sore going in but thankfully baby was playing ball and stayed well away from the needle. I'm a bit sore now so resting in bed with lots of chocolate. I'll get the results late tomorrow but this time round everything looked perfect. We even got to see all her little heart chambers, which made me cry so much as Grace's heart was so badly developed. I feel relieved this time round and not at all scared xxxx

thats so wonderful, so happy to hear that Sparky :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Nice to hear from you again Sparky and Sherri - glad the babies are doing OK. Sherri, hope things with your heart get sorted. Hopefully, the OB and cardiologist can find a way to agree on how to best take care of your heart. 

Just dropping by to say I finally have an appointment for further testing in regards to the spina bifida. Friday, February 11th at 8:30am. Really stinks that it's so early as it's at least a 45minute drive and I need to start drinking my water before that. Driving so long on a full bladder isn't my idea of a good time.


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone!
Congratulations Sparky! Sherri - still sounds like there is so much for you to find out, I really hope you are okay and the updates are positive.

I've just had my 16 week scan. Baby looked great, still wiggling around and happy and measuring exactly as it should. The cervix check was great too - 42 mm so I'm happy and no funnelling however I have been told I have a low lying placenta at the moment and while it may move they have told me not to fly, so I had this business trip to the USA that I was due to go on with work and now I can't go! Bizarre twist of fate after yesterdays work conversations. Can't say I'm too bothered. 
Main thing is that I do everything I should be for baby :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Gender scan today and i am team :blue: !!!

We are over the moon, big sister is very impressed lol

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: xx


----------



## melissasbump

Wow congrats Kelzyboo thats fantastic news!

Glad your scan went well Hann, bit of a bummer you cant fly but as you say baby has to come 1st.

Good that you have got your appointment Starry though 830 does seem a bit early! Never mind the important thing is you have the appointment x


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Kelzyboo!

Melissa - yes main thing is baby but I'm not to worried about work as they haven't been great to me this week!


----------



## Blue_bear

Starry at least you dont have to wait all day!

Hann, pleased things are looking good for you :)

And another team blue, congrats!!


----------



## Starry Night

Another little prince! Congrats on Team Blue!! :happydance:


----------



## SugarBeth

Afternoon, ladies! I've been really falling behind on here!

I'm torn today! One Born Every Minute premier is on at the same time as Teen Mom...don't know which to watch!

I'm happy to report that my bump is slowly growing, and it's finally a nice proper bump. I can also feel the baby a few times a day, which never fails to catch me completely off guard. It's so fun to be able to feel baby now! I can't wait until we find out if it's Liam or Katie in there!

Two days until I hit 19 weeks...seems like this week was so long!

Congrats Kelzieboo on finding out!


----------



## curlew

sparky32 said:


> The ammio went well, i had the same team as with Grace so felt totally comfortable with them. Its a bit sore going in but thankfully baby was playing ball and stayed well away from the needle. I'm a bit sore now so resting in bed with lots of chocolate. I'll get the results late tomorrow but this time round everything looked perfect. We even got to see all her little heart chambers, which made me cry so much as Grace's heart was so badly developed. I feel relieved this time round and not at all scared xxxx

Sparky glad it went well. I was thinking about you today and wondering if the placenta had moved so you could get it done this time. Fingers crossed for your initial results tomorrow but the indicators sound good. Congratulations on team pink.

Kelzy - congrats on your team blue.

Hanna - sorry to hear your not able to fly to the US mind you if work are being horrible its quite nice if your able to inconvenience them for a change and theres nothing they can do about it lol

Starry - good luck with your tests tomorrow. I am off to midwife to have my 16 week check and I will be getting the spina bifida blood test done (don't need to do the downs bit as already had the CVS for that).

Blue bear - sorry to hear about OH pay. Could you ask for them to give you an adhoc payment of what they underpaid as its their fault its wrong. You shouldn't be liable for any charges as a result of their mismanagement of your husbands salary.

Congrats on being mangos to sofie, dm and fox. The fruit is starting to get quite big and I have the admit the watermelon does look a bit scarey:haha:

AFM - had a good day at work today. H&S training this morning and then finishing off bits and bobs this afternoon so left feeling fairly organised. back in on Friday for two meetings one am and one pm so thats okay. Off to bed soon though as I was awake half the night so feeling tired.


----------



## BlueViolet

Kelzy, congrats on joining team :blue: ! You must be excited to know :)

Hann, glad the baby is doing well! Too bad about the no flying. Does that mean extra rest instead of a business trip? 

We just got hit by a blizzard today and it's supposed to continue until tomorrow. It's so pretty out there! I feel bad for hubby because he had to clear our driveway and walking paths. He valiantly fought with the snow blower and then switched to a shovel. He came back smelling of gasoline. Yuck! Good thing he's showering :)


----------



## smileylexie

Evening guys!

melissa bump - glad you managed to sort your fridge out, really need to do mine but can't be bothered

blue bear - sorry to hear about your husband's slipped disk, stinking boses and pay

mummy ss - i like the candy too, it drives well 

Hann - glad everything went well at the scan

kelzyboo- wahooo on team blue!!!!!!!!!!!!

well todays been eventfull what with Maisie being off school, had her to entertain whilst sorting out the house :( luckily she's settled well tonight so should sleep straight through :D yay, hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Doodlepants

Congrats on the team blue Kelzy!

Sugarbeth- I love your name choices!!

Hann- sorry to hear you can't fly........ at least you can do lot's of relaxing! :)

Good luck for your test starry- hopefully the drive won't be too horrendus!

Blue Violet- you should post some pics! I miss seeing the sow now it's gone..... although I don't miss driving in it! :)

afm- The noisy bit of my kitchen is done, phew! Now the decorating which I hope will be quieter!
Oh the willpower's being tested tonight- Holly's left her mini eggs in the cupboard..... they're calling to me!
xxxx


----------



## mummySS

Lexie - sounds like a busy but FUN day with Maisie! 

Mel - congrats on the fridge clean out! i am yet to reach that milestone. The day I manage to empty the bins i know i'm better! 

Kelzy - woop woop team blue, I am losing count now but I think that makes 2 team pink, 4 team blue, a few team yellows and the rest still to find out!

I think i have *nearly* convinced Paul that we need to find out the sex... He was so adamant about not knowing before but I have been slowly gnawing away at him. Now he thinks he's changing his mind of his own accord. Too easy! :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Btw, completely unrelated to anything - are any of you fans of Diary of a Secret Call Girl? (sorry to those outside the UK, this is really boring for you)

If you are, the final series starts tonight. I love it!


----------



## SugarBeth

Doodlepants said:


> Sugarbeth- I love your name choices!!
> xxxx

 Thank you!! I can't wait until I find out which one I can start calling this baby! :cloud9:


----------



## smileylexie

mummySS said:


> Btw, completely unrelated to anything - are any of you fans of Diary of a Secret Call Girl? (sorry to those outside the UK, this is really boring for you)
> 
> If you are, the final series starts tonight. I love it!

Never watched it before but saw her on This Morning being interviewed, will it make no sense what so ever if i start watching this series??


----------



## Sofiekirsten

wow one more week for me then I am half way through!

Its bloody crazy! And only 8 more days until our 20 week scan :thumbup:

Can't wait to see baby Jake again

:happydance:


----------



## mummySS

smileylexie said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Btw, completely unrelated to anything - are any of you fans of Diary of a Secret Call Girl? (sorry to those outside the UK, this is really boring for you)
> 
> If you are, the final series starts tonight. I love it!
> 
> Never watched it before but saw her on This Morning being interviewed, will it make no sense what so ever if i start watching this series??Click to expand...

It'll definitely make sense (the storyline is basically: she is a high class prostitute. she meets men and has sex with them. more often than not she gets herself in hilarious predicaments...). But one thing i love about it is the characters, and i guess you miss that not having seen the first couple of series. Oh and i do love billie piper!


----------



## smileylexie

mummySS said:


> smileylexie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Btw, completely unrelated to anything - are any of you fans of Diary of a Secret Call Girl? (sorry to those outside the UK, this is really boring for you)
> 
> If you are, the final series starts tonight. I love it!
> 
> Never watched it before but saw her on This Morning being interviewed, will it make no sense what so ever if i start watching this series??Click to expand...
> 
> It'll definitely make sense (the storyline is basically: she is a high class prostitute. she meets men and has sex with them. more often than not she gets herself in hilarious predicaments...). But one thing i love about it is the characters, and i guess you miss that not having seen the first couple of series. Oh and i do love billie piper!Click to expand...

I think i'll gove it a go and if it makes no sense then it'll be no loss :D


----------



## Sherri81

Sparky, so glad you were able to get your amnio done. I am sure when all the results come in, they will be perfect. And congrats on the girl!

Kelzy, congrats on team blue!!

DM, surely if you are working at a call center, they can let you wear your own clothes. I mean, I am sure your personal clothes are a million times better!! Lol. Your smock reminded me of a picture of Lucille Ball I saw in one of my pregnancy magazines, in an article about maternity clothes throughout the years. The network put Lucy in smocks to try and hide her belly since pregnancy was unacceptable at the time for tv viewers.

Starry, we have tests on the same day!! But mine is a bit more of a reasonable time, at noon... I hope everything looks good for you though...

All the stroller talk makes me sooo jealous, lol. I swear, in Canada, or at least in Northern BC, there are maybe 4 different brands you can get: Gracco, Evenflo, Jeep, and Eddie Bauer. And ALL of them look the EXACT same, just different fabric choices. I think there might be on Chikko one in the Sears catalogue... I don't even know what the hell Bugaboo's and Chameleon's are and everything. But they sound FABULOUS!! If this one actually makes it, we are just going to be reusing Greg's Gracco stroller. Yeah, its like 6 years old, but we got it when he was 1 and its still in good shape, and very neutral; black, silver and grey. I really wish we had 800 bucks or so to get one of the ones you ladies talk about. Except it would probably be like 1200 or so after shipping, because there are NO stores to buy those in here.

Well, Tuesday daytime tv is apparently no better than Monday night tv. Watching some show called Sweet 16. These kids and their parents drive me insane! A 50,000 dollar BMW for a 16th birthday present!! WTH?? A trip to Paris to buy a dress for the party, and then the girl gets so angry because she couldn't find something. And apparently this girl is getting a celebrity performer at her party. Rumour is its Eminem. I don't even get it!! My 16th birthday party consisted of me, my parents, some friends, and a cake. And that was good enough for me! Like I would ever do that for my kid even if I did have the money... What are they setting her up for later on in life?


----------



## mummySS

Lol Sherri I kinda wish we only had 4 to choose from, it would make things so darned much easier! The more choice you have, the more picky you become... 

Hey sounds like you need some DVD box sets to fill in the rubbish-TV evenings! (personally i'll watch any old shite lol :haha:)


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats on your little girl, sparky

Hope everything goes well, Sherri. I am having a tough time finding strollers in my area. 

Congrats on joining team blue kelzy

I had my appointment today. all went well. Baby's heartbeat was 155. Was going to have an ultrasound but the machine was down so I have to wait till next Tuesday. It will be my anomoly scan. I also did my down's screen blood test today. I am feeling awful today. Can't stop getting sick and I don't want to end up in the hospital again. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## Blue_bear

I am definatly comfort eating this evening, ive had 2 dinners!! And now ive broken out the butterscotch angel delight :) And then i might even have some ice cream!!


----------



## melissasbump

does anyone know anything about breast pumps? Random question I know! x


----------



## Sherri81

I became well aquainted with the 10 horsepower hospital style pumps, lol. That sucker could suck milk out of my husband if he had have been brave enough to stick his titty in it! Its a wonder these things ever sprang back into shape after that torture for 12 weeks...

Breastpumps... not sur eon individual brands, but whatever you do, don't get a manual because its the cheap option! I mean, you have eto squeeze hard to get that stuff coming out, and your hand gets tired and everything. Manuals are horrible. Most electrics are smaller, much smaller, versions of the hospital one, so I guess they are okay. But if you can afford it, I suggest renting a hospital style one. I don't remember any company names, but I know they rent those big honkers. They are expensive and heavy and cumbersome, but they will suck you dry in about 15 minutes flat. I filled 4 specimen jars full in 15 minutes (you know, like the cups you pee in with the pink screw on lids, that's what I had to collect into).

I could definately use some good box sets of tv shows, but I don't even know what I would want. I have the Sex and the City one's which I have pretty much worn out. Maybe the first ever series of 16 and Pregnant, since I missed most of that, and only came on when they were half way through the Teen Mom series.

Oh, and the performer at that girls party.... some guy named Luther Luckitt or something. A big NOBODY!! It was hilarious!! Everyone cleared the dance floor because he was singing like some old style Jazz. It was great. Maybe I shouldn't be laughing at her 'tragedy' but come on, she got a brand new BMW!! Man, the sticker price was 50,000, so imagine what it came to after taxes and levies etc... After taxes our family vehicle was only like 42,000. And we are ADULTS with a family to cart around... not some 16 year old.

So yes, bring on the tv dvd series please...


----------



## BlueViolet

Mummy, I just started watching that show. The third season was on-demand on Showtime and I got hooked. I love the humor. I'll have to check out the new season. I have to say, I enjoy the Showtime series. The only one I haven't really liked is "Episodes." I'm also addicted to Californication and Dexter. They're so random and outrageous. 

Doodle, I'm going to attach some snow pictures for you. 

Sherri, Amazon has a ton of choices for strollers. In the US most of them are free shipping. The issue is that you can't see them in person before ordering. Also, your comment about the breast pumps was hilarious. They look like torture devices to me. 

Wez, hope you feel better soon!

Bb, you're making me hungry! Good thing our dinner time is coming up. I'm making tacos. I'd love to go get a chocolate lava cake instead at a restaurant, but who wants to deal with the snowy roads?
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0001copy.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0003 copy.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0023 copy.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0024 copy.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## melissasbump

Oh here is my bump, excuse the pajamas!




The other pic is me and OH at a summer wedding last year. xx


----------



## DragonMummy

omg Mel your bump is beautiful! Mine is all flabby with a lardy apron underneath :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

Thankyou DM.The thighs arent quite as gorgous! XX


----------



## smileylexie

cute bump mel!

and cute dog blueviolet, and loving the snow pics :)


----------



## Hann12

Nice bump! I can't wait for mine to look more like a bump!


----------



## DragonMummy

re breast pumps, it's all up to what you want to spend and what bottles etc you are buying - best stick to the same range.


Just DON'T get manual - theyre hideous!!


----------



## mummySS

Lovely bump Melissa! I looooove seeing what people look like. Will try and upload a piccy at some point. And great snow pics and gorgeous dog Blue V!

Well Lexie I hope u weren't too disappointed by Secret Diary... I have to say it wasn't that great today after all my hyping!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Nice bump Mel!

Will upload a bump pic next week whe I turn 20 weeks

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

omg 20 weeks..... :cloud9:


----------



## amand_a

I had a manual Madella pump with DD because that was what attached to the hired machine from the hospital. I didn't mind it as a manual pump but had supply issues so this time i have opted for the mini electric pump. Its the same brand so all my old attachments fit. I'm hoping this will be more efficient.
What pump your after also depends on how you intend to use it. I am planning to use mine in the first month or so possibly overnight and between feeds in case I have supply issues again. If you intend to use it for obtaining more than 1 feed a day, if you are returning to work and intend to express or think that you will require a lot of use out of your pump then you will need one of the more expensive electric ones. The cheaper, mini or small electric pumps are generally designed for infrequent use, as they warn you that the motors could burn out if overused. even the one i have im worried about but im hoping to only need it for the first few months, after which if i need to express my manual pump was fine.


----------



## Aaisrie

Gorgeous bump mel!!

My 16 [+1] bump I can't believe how much it's moved up already! 
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/161bydatese.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

We're supposed to get hit by the snowstorm that's affecting all of the Northern US. Environment Canada is calling for up to 40cm in our area. I love snow but I am glad that I don't have any plans for tomorrow (the perks of bed rest).

I'm afraid of breast pumps. I will probably end up getting one (maybe) but I'm still feeling a bit squeamish. lol

20 weeks still feels far away for me. I know it's just 3 weeks but I'm still largely taking this pregnancy one day at a time.


----------



## Britt11

Nice bump pics Melissa and Aisirie, you both look great!! I will update a photo next week when I will be over 19 weeks, I'm still small but hoping it gets bigger.
DM, I cant believe we will be 19 weeks in 2 days :thumbup:

Sherri- not sure where you live in BC, but sounds super remote.
I live in Calgary and we literally have hundreds to choose from and I bought a Bugaboo Stroller (which I love)- heck they even sell Bugaboo at Toysrus and you can choose any colour. You can literally get any stroller they sell in the US over here...maybe you should try Vancouver instead of limiting yourself to Sears brand

Hope everyone is well, I am super tired today and dizzy...strange as I have been feeling good for the most part

who has a scan coming up?

:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

In Southern Ontario we have a HUGE selection on brands and varieties as well. I don't even know where to begin.

I have a scan on February 11th though it's looking for spina bifida. Hoping the technician is nice and tells me the gender. I need something hopeful to look forward to.


----------



## MrsWez

I have my anomoly scan on the 8th!


----------



## Starry Night

Does the States normally do anomaly scans at 18 weeks? I have an American pregnancy book and it said that 18 weeks was common. Here it's 20 weeks.


----------



## MrsWez

I honestly don't know. My OB told me he was going to have one scheduled and that was it.


----------



## Britt11

awesome ladies, my 19 week scan is on Feb 7th!! So we are all close together

Starry- I know you are going to be just fine and your scan will be perfect :hugs: over in Calgary it seems the doctors schedule an 18 week scan, thats what my req said and when I phoned to make my apt she asked me if I wanted to know the gender and I said YES so they booked me after 19 weeks!! :) according to her, you can see more clearly then

I know isnt the choices overwhelming for strollers, took us a lot of baby store shopping to decide on a final choice. Have you narrowed it down yet?


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> Does the States normally do anomaly scans at 18 weeks? I have an American pregnancy book and it said that 18 weeks was common. Here it's 20 weeks.

 My OB is trying to not give me one at all. Which is why I have to go there on Friday and beg for one. I want to make sure everything is okay with Baby (and spotting the gender would be nice too!) Also, I've heard it's normally 20 weeks here (US).


----------



## Starry Night

I'm probably going to go with something from the Graco line. They get some of the highest customer reviews on the Toys R Us website and they have some selections that are more reasonable priced (not $600). I've good things about them from other mothers too. I would like a stroller that comes with a removable baby carrier for the car. I figure that way I don't have to buy a carrier plus newborn stroller (having a baby in the summer means I'm likely to need one for walks in the park) and then buy a stroller for older babies. And I like the look of them.


----------



## Sherri81

"Super remote...." :sad2:

Yes, that is me, lol. Middle of the province, although we are considered northern. Population about 15,000 in the 'city' and about 27,000 if you count all the little rural populations that are within about 15 minutes of the city proper. We have excactly: 1 Walmart (not a supercenter), 1 Extra Foods, 1 Safeway with a teensy Starbucks, 1 Save On Foods, 1 Subway, 1 Quizno's, 2... count that TWO McDonalds, and TWO A&W's!! Boo yeah! Don't ask where we buy clothes.... Walmart.. Maternity stuff I have to order off the internet, because our Walmart has 1 rack of Maternity clothes (and that's shirts and everything on one rack). We have a Sears outlet store, but it doesn't actually have much of anything besides lawn tractors and snow blowers. It's mainly where we go to pick up packages.

So yes... I guess you could say we are a remote area, lol. Toys r Us.... What's that?? 

Just kidding!!

I've actually been in one once...


----------



## Sherri81

BlueViolet, I have a super easy, super cheap recipe for something that is like a lava cake. My mom has made it for us since we were kids, and we just called it a Baked Chocolate Pudding. So its kind of like a brownie, but in the oven it does a reversal, so all the liquid goes to the bottom and becomes like a chocolate sauce. Let me know if you want the recipe. I bet almost everyone has the ingredients in their cupboards already.


----------



## SugarBeth

Sherri81 said:


> BlueViolet, I have a super easy, super cheap recipe for something that is like a lava cake. My mom has made it for us since we were kids, and we just called it a Baked Chocolate Pudding. So its kind of like a brownie, but in the oven it does a reversal, so all the liquid goes to the bottom and becomes like a chocolate sauce. Let me know if you want the recipe. I bet almost everyone has the ingredients in their cupboards already.

 I want the recipe! My husband LOVES those and always asks whatever restaurant we're at if they have them.


----------



## Starry Night

Sherri, ugh, that sounds awful in regards to lack of choice (the cake sounds fantastic and similar to a recipe that I make from time to time). Dh & I are probably moving to a tiny town in Manitoba (pop. 300) where the nearest city is 15 000. Winnipeg is a little over an hour away so I expect to do all my major shopping there. I never considered my current city as huge since there is never really anything to do and has such a rural feel but at about 130,000 I think it's large compared to many other Canadian communities and we're so close to Hamilton and Toronto that we're rather spoiled for selection. I've been taking it for granted....


----------



## SugarBeth

I was a big chocolate lover before getting pregnant, and all pregnancy long I was completely turned off of it. Suddenly last night I got the worst chocolate cravings...and it seems like they're staying. Just in time for Valentine's Day! :haha:

Also, I can feel the baby from the outside now! it completely took me by surprise - I just had my hand resting on my belly while watching tv and baby started to kick it really hard a few times. I'm still getting used to feeling baby at all, so this was really surprising to me. Baby's been really active for the last half hour or so - doesn't seem like the little one can get comfortable! I've been really enjoying all the movements. I love it. :cloud9:


----------



## Britt11

Sherri81 said:


> "Super remote...." :sad2:
> 
> Yes, that is me, lol. Middle of the province, although we are considered northern. Population about 15,000 in the 'city' and about 27,000 if you count all the little rural populations that are within about 15 minutes of the city proper. We have excactly: 1 Walmart (not a supercenter), 1 Extra Foods, 1 Safeway with a teensy Starbucks, 1 Save On Foods, 1 Subway, 1 Quizno's, 2... count that TWO McDonalds, and TWO A&W's!! Boo yeah! Don't ask where we buy clothes.... Walmart.. Maternity stuff I have to order off the internet, because our Walmart has 1 rack of Maternity clothes (and that's shirts and everything on one rack). We have a Sears outlet store, but it doesn't actually have much of anything besides lawn tractors and snow blowers. It's mainly where we go to pick up packages.
> 
> So yes... I guess you could say we are a remote area, lol. Toys r Us.... What's that??
> 
> Just kidding!!
> 
> I've actually been in one once...

oh my gosh too cute, yes that does qualify as remote!! :) Hopefully you find something you like, I guess you are used to finding the best places to go or where to order from. 

Starry- we initally looked at a 3-1 travel system at Toysrus, cant remember the make I think it might have been Graco- and it was their best selling system. Really easy how it clicked into place and super easy to fold down and fairly light weight, came with cup holders and everything (a must for any mom!) and all for like $350 I think.
In the end I got swayed into a Bugaboo mostly for the suspension but I did really like the travel system


----------



## Starry Night

I've felt the baby kick but only one time I can say that it was FOR SURE the baby. Since that time (last Monday) I've had a few instances where I was pretty sure it was baby and even then those times are every few days. I'm desperate to feel baby again. I'm gassy alot of the time so when I think I'm feeling those little "pops" again I suddenly get a bit windy (tmi) so I know that those bubbles were gas. The gas has been especially bad the past few days (my IBS is flaring up) so maybe that's enough to hide baby.


----------



## Sherri81

Okay, here is my super secret recipe, passed down for generations from my mom, and from her Harrowsmith magazine.

Mix together: 1 cup flour, 2 tsp baking powder, 1/2 tsp salt, 3/4 cup white sugar, and 2 Tbsp cocoa podwer. Mix it together really well.

Now add to the dry mix: 1/2 cup milk, 4 Tbsps melted butter or margerine, and 1/2 tsp vanilla extract.

The mix should be very thick. I find sometimes I have to add a bit more milk so I can actually work with the batter. But don't add too much more.

Okay, so pour that into a greased 6 inch cake pan. Or I have a white, round, corningware casserole dish I use for this.

Now, mix 4 Tbsp cocoa powder with 1 cup of brown sugar. Take this mix and sprinkle it on top of the batter. DON'T mix it in. Pour 1 and 3/4 cup of HOT water on top of all of this. Again, DON'T mix it in or stir it or anything. 

Bake it in the oven at 350F for about 40 minutes or so, depending on how hot your oven is. It will do a reversal in the oven so all of the liquid on top will sink to the bottom. So when you check it at around 40 minutes, you should see a pretty firm, cakey looking top. If you stick a knife into it, you should find that the first half to 3/4 of the dish should be like a nice cooked brownie consistency, and the rest will be chocolate sauce. When I was a kid, we used to pour some milk on it to cool it off, and then we'd have chocolate milk at the end.

It really is sooo good. Of all of the childhood desserts we had, I liked this and the Pineapple Upside Down Cake the most. Having a mom that's a baker really isn't so good for the waistline when you are a teen, lol.


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks, Sherri! Definitely going to try this! :thumbup:



Sherri81 said:


> Okay, here is my super secret recipe, passed down for generations from my mom, and from her Harrowsmith magazine.
> 
> Mix together: 1 cup flour, 2 tsp baking powder, 1/2 tsp salt, 3/4 cup white sugar, and 2 Tbsp cocoa podwer. Mix it together really well.
> 
> Now add to the dry mix: 1/2 cup milk, 4 Tbsps melted butter or margerine, and 1/2 tsp vanilla extract.
> 
> The mix should be very thick. I find sometimes I have to add a bit more milk so I can actually work with the batter. But don't add too much more.
> 
> Okay, so pour that into a greased 6 inch cake pan. Or I have a white, round, corningware casserole dish I use for this.
> 
> Now, mix 4 Tbsp cocoa powder with 1 cup of brown sugar. Take this mix and sprinkle it on top of the batter. DON'T mix it in. Pour 1 and 3/4 cup of HOT water on top of all of this. Again, DON'T mix it in or stir it or anything.
> 
> Bake it in the oven at 350F for about 40 minutes or so, depending on how hot your oven is. It will do a reversal in the oven so all of the liquid on top will sink to the bottom. So when you check it at around 40 minutes, you should see a pretty firm, cakey looking top. If you stick a knife into it, you should find that the first half to 3/4 of the dish should be like a nice cooked brownie consistency, and the rest will be chocolate sauce. When I was a kid, we used to pour some milk on it to cool it off, and then we'd have chocolate milk at the end.
> 
> It really is sooo good. Of all of the childhood desserts we had, I liked this and the Pineapple Upside Down Cake the most. Having a mom that's a baker really isn't so good for the waistline when you are a teen, lol.


----------



## SugarBeth

Well, I didn't even feel the baby once until mid-18 weeks, and then suddenly it was like every day. So maybe you just need to give it a few days?



Starry Night said:


> I've felt the baby kick but only one time I can say that it was FOR SURE the baby. Since that time (last Monday) I've had a few instances where I was pretty sure it was baby and even then those times are every few days. I'm desperate to feel baby again. I'm gassy alot of the time so when I think I'm feeling those little "pops" again I suddenly get a bit windy (tmi) so I know that those bubbles were gas. The gas has been especially bad the past few days (my IBS is flaring up) so maybe that's enough to hide baby.


----------



## Hann12

Sugarbeth that's so exciting! I felt kicks at the weekend but nothing since then, bit disappointed as thought I'd feel it everyday but maybe the baby has moved positions which is why I can't feel him? I hope I do again soon!


----------



## SugarBeth

Hann12 said:


> Sugarbeth that's so exciting! I felt kicks at the weekend but nothing since then, bit disappointed as thought I'd feel it everyday but maybe the baby has moved positions which is why I can't feel him? I hope I do again soon!

 Thanks! The baby was so active tonight that I got super excited at the idea of being able to share it with my husband when he got home. He's been really eager to feel the baby as well. Unfortunately he's been home for four hours now, and baby refuses to move! I guess baby is fast asleep. 

Before my husband got home though, it felt like baby was trying to do headstands! I kept feeling what felt like a butt or a head moving across my belly and then a few kicks afterwards, and repeated it two or three times. Seems like I have one very silly (and strong) baby!:haha:


----------



## Jenni4

I'm glad I'm not the only one. I felt my baby move for a few days in a row....then nothing. Kind of freaked me a bit. I remember feeling DD straight away regularly....but maybe I'm just remembering wrong. But I think I feel baby here and there....but not like I did a few days ago. Glad my baby is not the only one taking breaks!! 

Congrats on Team Blue Kelzey!!! Getting to see what others are having is making it easier for me to stay yellow....it's like I'm living vicariously through you all!!!


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone!

Quick question (maybe TMI)... my husband and I had intercourse last night and afterwards i noticed there was some blood. I remember it being uncomfotable when it first went in so maybe this was the cause? It wasn't really heavy but was bright red. There's still a bit of blood this morning but its brown... 

Should I be worried and contact someone or is this normal?


----------



## fifi-folle

Sorry you've had this scare freckles, it's probably all fine but I would phone the midwife for reassurance. Take care x


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girls sorry i havent been here to reply or read but monday night i ended up at the JR (oxford hospital) and ended up staying in because i was dehydrated and was on 4 lots of drips and now i need some kind of vit B which i didnt know i needed because of stupid doctor didnt tell me about it, anyway i am home now but i have a bad cough and i keep coughing up flem, good job i didnt do this in hospital or else i would be in there a while

my appointment yesterday went well i think i got checked over by midwife, she listend to baby D's heart and i saw a doctor which i worked out i will be took of fragmin for a week before i have baby then they will induce me but at the moment i might have it a week early depending, BUT i might be changing my mind about the hospital i give birth too now but i am not sure yet

oh and i felt baby D kick the doppler and i saw the doppler move when the midwife last night checked me before i was discharged


----------



## melissasbump

Hi everyone, thanks for all your lovely bump comments and breast pump advice. 
Need more help today, last night/this morning i have come down with a horroble cold and nasty sore throat and i feel like rubbish! Does anyone know anything that i can take other than paracetamol. xx


----------



## freckles09

fifi-folle said:


> Sorry you've had this scare freckles, it's probably all fine but I would phone the midwife for reassurance. Take care x

Thanks for your reply - i've text my midwife to see if she thinks i need to go and see a doctor. From what i've been reading it sounds common but it'd be nice to have reasurrance.


----------



## mummySS

Ooh what a morning!

Frecks - i have heard of this happening quite a lot, i think it's quite common but if it continues for a while there's no harm in you calling your midwife just to check. 

Anna - omg, you poor thing that sounds horrible. Hope you're feeling a bit better now, it must be nice not to be in hospital despite the coughing etc. At least baby is doing well!

Mel - i had a similar thing a few weeks ago (unforch back then it made the sickness terrible but sounds like you're out of the worst of the sickness now). I just stuck to paracetamol, honey and lemon tea, and Lockets. It went in a few days so just hang in there!

Jenni et al - I also felt the baby, like 2 weeks ago and since then NOTHING! I am starting to worry a little but i'm glad to hear it's not just me... 

x


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri81 said:


> "Super remote...." :sad2:
> 
> Yes, that is me, lol. Middle of the province, although we are considered northern. Population about 15,000 in the 'city' and about 27,000 if you count all the little rural populations that are within about 15 minutes of the city proper. We have excactly: 1 Walmart (not a supercenter), 1 Extra Foods, 1 Safeway with a teensy Starbucks, 1 Save On Foods, 1 Subway, 1 Quizno's, 2... count that TWO McDonalds, and TWO A&W's!! Boo yeah! Don't ask where we buy clothes.... Walmart.. Maternity stuff I have to order off the internet, because our Walmart has 1 rack of Maternity clothes (and that's shirts and everything on one rack). We have a Sears outlet store, but it doesn't actually have much of anything besides lawn tractors and snow blowers. It's mainly where we go to pick up packages.
> 
> So yes... I guess you could say we are a remote area, lol. Toys r Us.... What's that??
> 
> Just kidding!!
> 
> I've actually been in one once...

LOL I live in the middle of a bunch of fields just outside a village which is pop. 2500 and has a garage, a pharmacy, a butcher, a newpaper shop, a pizza place, a chip shop and a green grocers! I love country living!! :]


----------



## Blue_bear

I too felt baby last week and then have felt nothing. Ive read they tend to go quiet during a growth spurt, and my belly has def grown this week so maybe this is true? I thought i might text me MW about it today but seems its quite common.


----------



## mummySS

Blue_bear said:


> I too felt baby last week and then have felt nothing. Ive read they tend to go quiet during a growth spurt, and my belly has def grown this week so maybe this is true? I thought i might text me MW about it today but seems its quite common.

Interesting! They say around week 17/18 is a massive growth spurt which I think is where a lot of us are - so that might explain it! Although I have to say, my belly seems to have stopped growing too... :wacko:

Tee hee Aasrie the difference probably between where you live and where the Canadians live is that we're such a TINY country you are probably not that far from a big town?! 

I love city life, have always been a city gal. Although I wonder if a baby might change that!! 

Jenni - you're going to think i'm the weirdest person in the world but you popped into my dream last night! Your daughter had bunk beds and frankly your house was very messy. That's all I remember! :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

freckles09 said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you've had this scare freckles, it's probably all fine but I would phone the midwife for reassurance. Take care x
> 
> Thanks for your reply - i've text my midwife to see if she thinks i need to go and see a doctor. From what i've been reading it sounds common but it'd be nice to have reasurrance.Click to expand...

As the blood has gone brown you should be okay [definitely still get checked out though!!] There's very little they can do because we're still "too early". I bled bright red [and lots of] for nearly 2 weeks, now mine has gone brown and they told me only to go back/contact them if it goes bright red again. <3


----------



## freckles09

Thanks for your replies. Am still waiting to hear from the MW to advise me what i should do. Blood was bright red last night although quite light and then there was a bit of brown this morning but that has stopped now. Am hoping everything is ok.


----------



## Doodlepants

Freckles, the same thing happened to me when I was pregnant with Holly! I didn't get it checked as I was in Egypt at the time- you're very sensitive atm so more prone to bleeding..... Thats what I heard anyway xx


----------



## freckles09

Doodlepants said:


> Freckles, the same thing happened to me when I was pregnant with Holly! I didn't get it checked as I was in Egypt at the time- you're very sensitive atm so more prone to bleeding..... Thats what I heard anyway xx

Thanks Doodle. It is quite common from what i've read, still worrying though when you see blood! Felt baby kick a couple of times today so that's reassuring...


----------



## Jenni4

@ MummySS....who cares about the house...did I look good?? :rofl: 

Okay ladies.....got brave... here are two pics from today...had to take them with my webcam....

17+2
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-02-02 at 15.40 #2.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 0









Photo on 2011-02-02 at 15.32 #3.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DragonMummy

Lovely bump Jen! x


----------



## mummySS

Very cute bump! Looks like me on a normal day, lol!

And yes you looked fabulous in my dream. Like a grown up version of audrey!


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl - you're a nutter!


----------



## Jenni4

It's funny....I walk around all day so proud of my tummy....you know....holding it "that certain way" so everybody knows your knocked up....and when I look at the pics I posted I don't even really look all that pregnant!! I think I have the world's best webcam....it takes off 10 pounds!! :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh I really do! am getting so much jip at work from my friends. taking the piss out of my waddling - i didn't even realise i was!!!

i was walking out of the room yesterday and one of my mates asked me if i was going to be able to get through the door or should she go to the canteen and get some butter to rub me down with. oh and use the end loo cubicle, it's the biggest. 

cheeky fekkers....


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Lovely bump pictures ladies!

I would love to post one but I look like shit and I have decided I am spending the entire day in my pj's watching movies and knitting baby Jakes hooded cardigan :thumbup:


----------



## mummySS

Haha i'm the same Sofie, I keep meaning to take a pic on a day that I look 'nice'. Haven't had one of those days in about 4 months! 

DM - your work buddies sound hilarious :rofl: I caught myself waddling too but decided it coulnd't possibly be waddling already... surely not...


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and when i was sitting on the sofa in the rest room, minding my own business, "make sure you give yourself a bit of time to get out of the sofa before you come back in...."


----------



## MrsWez

I cannot stop throwing up! I haven't been able to keep anything down since Monday. I have a feeling I'm going to end up in the hospital again. I am at work now but I just want to be in bed at home.:cry:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh no Wez - poor you! its bloody never ending isn't it?

theres a thread on 2nd tri that's really annoyed me, OP ranting about her Mw and how upset she is but I really can't see what her problem is. But everyone is agreeing with her and I am just wondering wtf these people are expecting from their MW's!


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone so I just told someone at work I am pregnant and his response was 'yes I know I could tell, you silhouette has changed' now my bump is no bigger than jeni's so I was slightly surprised by that response!! 

Mrs wez, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## DragonMummy

ah but you can see Jen is pregnant. I think it's nice that people can see - love showing off all my lady lumps :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Yeah Jen definitely looks preg... It's nice that they notice - i dont think ppl would notice on me cos i normally have a little pot belly and they probably wouldnt want to be rude :haha:

Oh mrsWez, so sorry you've been so sick. That is horrible. Is this the return of MS or do you think it could be a bug? I thought you'd been ok for a while? :hugs:

Right, i'm popping into work now to borrow a laptop - means i can finally access all the work systems from home, yay! hope it allows me access to Bnb :)


----------



## Doodlepants

DM- What's she saying about her MW? Mine grew on me and now she's left! :rofl:

I can never seem to post photos on here so can't post my bump pics! :(


----------



## Doodlepants

MrsWez said:


> I cannot stop throwing up! I haven't been able to keep anything down since Monday. I have a feeling I'm going to end up in the hospital again. I am at work now but I just want to be in bed at home.:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

I have been feeling great. Then Monday morning, it all came to an aburpt end. I'm trying everything in my power to stop it but nothing is working. I'm feeling so useless. I want to do what's best for my baby even if that means being admitted. I'm going to call my OB and see what he says. I haven't had a tempature so I don't know if it's a virus


----------



## Doodlepants

OK, I'm going to experiment with the pic thing before I go to all the trouble of taking a bump pic and then find out I can't upload!....
 



Attached Files:







13 week scan xxxx 303.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooo it worked yay!!!!!!

PS- Thats Holly munching her breakfast in Disneyland! xx


----------



## MrsWez

OB told me to go straight to the hosptial. :(


----------



## Sofiekirsten

MrsWez said:


> OB told me to go straight to the hosptial. :(

Aww hun atleast they are going to be looking after you.

Let us know how you are when you can hun, no rush to update us.

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez if your ketones are +3 they'll probably keep you in for IV rehydration, you'll probably be there for 3 or 4 days to get stabilised <3


----------



## DragonMummy

Get well and try and make the most of the rest, Wezzles. :hugs:


Doods your Holly is GORGEOUS! And omg how much do I want that breakfast. Never wanted to go to Disney til now....


----------



## mummySS

Wez good luck in hospital honey, thinking of you... :hugs:

Doods - awwww holly's just adorable! You and DM need to get Holly and Harry together for double trouble cuteness!


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl - the cuteness wears off when theres other kids around and he becomes a whinging grass :rofl:


Am getting really weary of the eejits on the boards saying things like "i'm bleeding and baby isn't moving, should i be worried?" Think i've just got the hump today. Should stop reading it all.... :dohh:


----------



## Jenni4

Good Luck MrsWez!! We'll all be thinking about you and wishing you the best!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Doodle & DM- I second the idea of getting Holly and Harry together! They are both adorable! :flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

Someone tell me i should stop buying pink things and dresses!!! Its so frustrating seeing all this cute stuff.

I have justfied the few girly bits i have brought by saying that if it turns out we are infact having a boy, then my best friend can have them as she is 8 weeks ahead of me and is having a girl.

I must get round to doing a bump piccy soon, theres no hiding it now!


----------



## Doodlepants

Blue bear I know what you mean! I haven't bought anything but there's sooo many gorgeous girls baby clothes! Mamas and papas have got some lovely stuff!
Holly's had a growing spurt so I'm scouring the internet for new bottoms for her!.....

Thinking of you Wez!
xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Wow, so many posts to catch up with. 

Sherri, thank you for the recipe. It sounds yummy! I'll have to try it. 

Nice pictures, Melissa, Aaisrie and Jenni! Bumps are so cute! Mel, hope you feel better soon! 

Anna, your visit to the hospital sounds awful! Being sick and dehydrated is no fun. Hope you're getting lots of rest and fluids. 

DM, your work friends are so funny! I can only imagine what they'll say once you get closer to 9 months. 

Wez, lots of hugs for you! I hope the hospital can get you back on your feet soon! 

Doodle, Holly is so cute! That looks like an awesome pancake. 

Bb, it's so hard to resist the cuteness! I'm sure your friend would love the clothes if you won't end up using them. I have about 2 weeks left till I find out and it's torture. I want to know now. 

I'm watching a recording of One Born and some parts are so funny. One dad didn't buy the car seat until the woman was well into the labor. He kept saying "I need to go to Wal Mart; don't have the baby before I get back." LOL I knew there was a reason I'm all for planning ahead.


----------



## Aaisrie

Blue maybe it's a sign!! I only looked a dresses and only had girls names when I was pregnant with DD, this time I've done the opposite!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I just can't stay off Pumpkin Patch, drooling over the beautiful little girl's outfits. Boy won't be so exciting clothes wise as i saved all harry's stuff so I won't be able to buy as much :rofl:


----------



## BlueViolet

Oh, yeah, I forgot to tell you ladies about my dream last night. I've been really anxious to find out the gender and I dreamed that it was the day of the sonogram. We kept looking to find the gender and it turned out that it was a mermaid and we couldn't figure out the gender. And it was swimming around. My mind is so messed up. What is that dream supposed to mean?


----------



## DragonMummy

That you're thinking about it all the time!!!

With H I was so desperate to meet him I kept having dreams that i had a porthole in my tummy and i could take him out and have a cuddle whenever I wanted....


----------



## BlueViolet

Yeah, I am...hehe 

DM, if only your dream would be possible. I'd love to take a peek in there :)


----------



## DragonMummy

i wished it were possible more when I was TTC so i could see if i was actually going to ovulate or not!


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh DM I'm on pumpkin patch now.... I keep peeking at the baby girl section! 
I haven't looked at boy's stuff yet, I'd love a boy but I think we're having another girl so we'll see :) xx


----------



## smileylexie

Hi guys :D

mummy ss - i was so tired after the first 15 mins of secret diary of a call girl i'd drifted off, think i'll give it a miss as it'll be such hard work to keep up with it and my brains mush! :wacko:

Aaisrie - cute bump

sherri81 - I'm awful at baking but that sounds so delicious i'm going to give it a go at the weekend!!

Anna - sorry to hear about your over night stay in the hospital, glad they got things sorted and that baby's ok

jenni - cute bump pics and so clear for a webcam, ours is all fuzzy

MrsWez - hope you can keep something down and keep getting better, hope they look after you well :flower:

doodles, your little girl is so adorable!!! :cloud9:

As for me, well boring day at work. Got to finish early though as there was a silly meeting that didnt involve me but i'm not moaning can put my feet up now :winkwink: well until maisie gets home at least!

It's mine and Luke, my husbands 5th wedding anniversary tommorow and so i've been frantically trying to find a dress i can wear that doesn't make me look like i've got a cake tummy but a pregnant bump as we're off out for a meal!! Mum's offered to have maisie which will be nice but i'm just slightly worried that at the moment really strong cooking smells are making me queezy so i just hope i don't make a fool out myself :dohh:

Hope your all ok


----------



## freckles09

DragonMummy said:


> pmsl - the cuteness wears off when theres other kids around and he becomes a whinging grass :rofl:
> 
> 
> Am getting really weary of the eejits on the boards saying things like "i'm bleeding and baby isn't moving, should i be worried?" Think i've just got the hump today. Should stop reading it all.... :dohh:

To be fair it is worrying... i'm still bleeding at the moment (albeit now brown blood) and am a bit down so can understand why people are posting about it asking for advice. 

Doodle - Holly is so cute! Has now made me hungry seeing that food thuogh LOL! 

Mrs Wez - hope everything is ok...


----------



## Aaisrie

Freckles I think DM meant if you were in that situation you'd ring your MW! What did your MW say? I've been bleeding for nearly 2 or 3 weeks now and it only went brown last weekend <3


----------



## freckles09

Aaisrie said:


> Freckles I think DM meant if you were in that situation you'd ring your MW! What did your MW say? I've been bleeding for nearly 2 or 3 weeks now and it only went brown last weekend <3

Ah ok, soz if i misinterpreted it DM! My MW say to lay off sex for a while and that i should be ok. I had bad cramps this afternoon but have had them before - they just arrived at a worrying time! Am still lightly bleeding brown blood but hopefully it stops soon...


----------



## Blue_bear

Lexie - Happy anniversary for tomorrow, its my birthday too :) Not doing anything as we cant afford it but my parents will come over for tea and cake so that will be nice. 

Doodles - I kinda hope it is a sign! :blush:

The bits i looked at today were petit bateau and ralph lauren, i did cave and buy a really cute dress in ralph lauren reduced to £10 from £50!! I wouldnt normally shop in these places but we have Bicester Outlet Village really nearby and my friend was going to get some bits for her sisters little boy due in June so i couldnt resist!

Pizza for tea before work tonight :( I really wish i had some kind of motivation for work, im sure it would make it much easier!


----------



## Aaisrie

Seriously I've become obsessed with the show "17 kids and counting" this family are so amazing... is it wrong that I would LOVE to have that many kids?!


----------



## smileylexie

Aaisrie said:


> Seriously I've become obsessed with the show "17 kids and counting" this family are so amazing... is it wrong that I would LOVE to have that many kids?!

I watched that the other week, seriously i don't think i even blinked throughout it all! :nope:

Amazing women, but amazing kids for helping out etc!!!


----------



## Sherri81

Mrs Wez, I hope you feel better soon.

Freckles, I'm sorry you are having to deal with this. Maybe you should just go straight to the hospital. I've already decided that if I have any spotting/bleeding etc with this one, I will go straight in.

PS, that really pisses me off when people still call us 'early.' When the hell aren't we going to be 'early' in our pregnancy? 37 weeks?? I remember them saying that with me at 23 weeks, and I was like WTH?? I'm over halfway through you idiots!

Aaisrie, I'm sorry you still have brown bleeding. It would be nice if it would just stop huh??

Another boring day for me today. Will try to get some cleaning happening; not that the house is too terrible. Just a lot of reading and such as I have to take it easy. And no looking at baby websites for me for equipment or clothes. I will definately be sending hubby to Walmart or something to pick up a carseat after the baby is born. No way am I buying before hand.


----------



## Sherri81

PS, they aren't 17 kids and counting anymore. They are now 19 and it is suspected that she is pregnant with her 20th, even though many people are saying she should have stopped as her last 2 babies were born early, and he last one ended up in the hospital for over 6 months. Many Drs are saying she has worn out her body, and now that she is over 40, she needs to stop.

I don't know what my feelings are on them... I'm very divided on this show. I think it kind of sucks for the older kids to keep having to look after little kids. Especially when the mom was in the hospital with the baby. They lived in different cities for a while, and the older girls had to do everything.

But on the other hand, they do it all without government assistance and they aren't in debt... But they also make alot off of the show... I don't know. I am divided. I do think her poor body needs a rest.


----------



## Aaisrie

Lexie I was just reading they have 19 kids now!! They are an amazing family thought :]

Sherri I think "early" means before the point of viability at 24 weeks. When I was in with the bleeding they kinda edged around what to call it and how to "break it to me" that if I were to start delivering they wouldn't be able to do anything to save the baby. I wish the bleeding would stop, it's still really scary... especially if the light is funny and I think it's gone red again I have nearly flipped on a number of occasions because of that. Hope you have a chilled day today <3


----------



## Starry Night

Aaisrie, I have that happen to me too whenever I have brown spotting. The light will make it look pinky or red at first glance but when I bring the tp closer to the light it goes to brown.


I'm not against large families. What bothers me most about 19 Kids & Counting is this growing movement in Christian circles that it's the duty of a Christian couple to have as many children as physically possible. That, when in the Garden of Eden God said to "go forth and multiply" is a command for all mankind (when I believe it's a blessing). The idea is that birth control is "playing God" and wanting 'only' one or two kids (or none!) is a sign of selfishness and wanting to live the high life. I'm a Christian myself and find this to be nonsense. Once again, I have nothing against large families (I'd like four kids if possible though dh wants two, at most three). I just don't like when people feel guilted into it.


----------



## SugarBeth

Aaisrie said:


> Seriously I've become obsessed with the show "17 kids and counting" this family are so amazing... is it wrong that I would LOVE to have that many kids?!

 My husband and I love the show. All of the children are raised so wonderfully, they're valuable members of society as volunteer firefighters, politians, etc and they're very smart. I'd love to have children so well raised as those. If you can produce that kind of character into your children, why not do it over and over? It's only helping to send good, solid people into society. 

They're what they call "Quiverful" people, which means they let God plan their family. In all the episodes I saw though, I never once saw them try to push that way of thinking on anyone, or make anyone feel guilty for not having big families. They only show how they live their lives.

Dh and I have no idea how many kids we're aiming for. We know we at least want 4, but there's definitely no limit right now.


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, I respect the Duggars' stance as they themselves are so respectful. It's just that most people who hold that viewpoint aren't as nice about it...and the Duggars are their champions

Edited to add: I shouldn't say "most". That's not fair. I should say that most I've come across personally...


----------



## Starry Night

I'm way too opinionated. I need to keep my typy fingers to myself before I embarrass myself and anger others....:blush:

Anyways, my bump is getting way too huge for my regular tops. I guess I need to go and get some more maternity blouses. I only have two so far and can only wear them so many times. Bump is growing so fast!


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> I'm way too opinionated. I need to keep my typy fingers to myself before I embarrass myself and anger others....:blush:

 No, I definitely understand! I'm on the other side - I was at a very liberal college, taking Elementary Ed as my major, and ALL of my professors HATED the Duggars. When we had to do a study on having multiple children, we weren't allowed to use the Duggars, but instead had to use Kate plus 8 (which is filled with drama, cheating, and bad behaviour) and others "trendy" like that, because the professors hated the Duggars and wouldn't be able to fairly grade a paper that looked at them positively. These professors were such wackjobs, and even though it jeapordized my grade, I'd talk about them to the professor whenever I could, just because I thought their hatred was absolutely ridiculous. They've done nothing wrong to have such a bad outlook, but unfortunately more people hate them for no reason, or just because they've had many children, than people like them.


----------



## DragonMummy

@Freckles - yeah sorry, wasn't very clear. I had some spotting as well and i had a MC in april so I know how much you shite yourself when it happens. I just cant understand why people spend ages dithering on here and worrying when they can just ring their MW or mat unit or go up to hospital! Seems daft to me.

@Aaisrie - omg i totally agree i'd LOVE a huge family! Only this will be my second section so unless I have a full on LITTER next time ..... :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry Night said:


> I'm way too opinionated. I need to keep my typy fingers to myself before I embarrass myself and anger others....:blush:

hah story of my life! am having to avoid certain topics on the 2nd tri boards as people just piss me off and I'll just say something that will get me blocked! I have been warned to wind my neck in on here before :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

Haha 'wind yer neck in!' Love it!

I've just googled the Duggars to see what your all talking about! They look like a nice family and it's nice that they provide for themselves......... What on earth do they do for a living?!!! I'm in the wrong job! I take it they get paid for all of the tv they do?..... I wondered how Christian of them it was to make money off of having a large family?....... But I'm Christian and hey, I'd do they same! :)
I saw pics of their house- it looks awesome! They have an indoor climbing wall and everything!! My house seems tiny now! xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodlepants said:


> Haha 'wind yer neck in!' Love it!
> 
> I've just googled the Duggars to see what your all talking about! They look like a nice family and it's nice that they provide for themselves......... What on earth do they do for a living?!!! I'm in the wrong job! I take it they get paid for all of the tv they do?..... I wondered how Christian of them it was to make money off of having a large family?....... But I'm Christian and hey, I'd do they same! :)
> I saw pics of their house- it looks awesome! They have an indoor climbing wall and everything!! My house seems tiny now! xx

Yeah, I'd like to know how they can afford that size family. I cringe when I see our vet bills sometimes. I can't imagine doctor bills for families of 19. Then again, medical insurance counts a family as 2 or more, so I've been paying for the family plan all along even though it's just for my husband and I. 

My opinion is that the media/new-found fame seems to really change people and it's a shame. I will admit that I used to watch Jon and Kate Plus 8 during the first season and thought it was cute how they overcame so many challenges financial and otherwise. But after a while it got ridiculous and full of drama. Kate lives fairly close to my parents city and our neighbor actually met her. Our neighbor is the nicest lady you can think of and she had nothing but mean things to say about Kate's behavior at their store. She works in a department store at the mall and Kate arranged it so the store would open 2 hours early for her to shop in peace without any customers around. So the store agreed and people showed up to work early and she turned out to be late and came in when the store was open anyhow. Then she bossed people around and was so rude - didn't say one thank you. I don't think fame should excuse people from being polite. Anyhow, that was my rant about reality TV and the people they produce. I should just avoid all of it all together, but it's all over every channel and some are quite funny. Just to think that the Real World on MTV was the first reality TV show and that wasn't all that long ago.


----------



## SugarBeth

I cant' remember what the father does, (owns a construction business or something?) but all of the children that are teenagers and up have their own jobs and they help out with expenses. I know the oldest son owns his own car dealership, and a few of the teens are volunteer firefighters. But they're completely self-efficient. They had all of those kids (well, minus three) before they ever got paid for the tv show. They're not relying on the government for anything, which is what a lot of people always jump to. They just have a great system and make it work. I'm sure it's much easier for them now with the show though.

But they didn't have a lot of children just to make money off tv shows!


----------



## DragonMummy

forgot to share the love earlier. Another bump picture..... 

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01395.jpg


----------



## SugarBeth

Great almost-19-week bump, DM! I'll be taking a picture of my bump tomorrow (I like taking them on the day I turn each week) but while mine has popped, it hasn't really gotten nice and big yet. Yours looks great!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey DM, bump looks great! And no uniform this time...hehe :)


----------



## DragonMummy

no although my legs look ridiculously short as DH took the pic and he is outrageously tall!


----------



## mummySS

Ooh love the bump DM - and cheeky harry!

I'm SO excited of this Duggars chat. I have been secretly watching all these shows for about 2 years without telling anyone, I have some weird obsession with them. Honestly i dont mind the Duggars but i find them a little too 'wholesome' (sitting around singing hymns - all fine but i am not fussed about watching that). 

My favourite of those shows is 'Raising 10 Kids the Hayes Way' (think it's called Table for 12 in the US) - I just LOVE that family! They had twins, then another set of twins, and then sextuplets, of which one has cerebral palsy. They are just the sweetest most down to earth family, and the parents have such a hilarious dynamic. And the sextuplets are so cute! I seriously recommend. 

In other news today, I have just got back from the office. I have the work laptop now, but i feel sooooo sick and pukey. Doctor was right - i should really be staying at home...

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Ice lollies!!!!


----------



## Tor81

Hi ladies, hope you're all well. What have I missed in the last week or so?

Andorra was great, although I was quite jealous of the guys skiing!

Got MW apt on Fri, anyone know whether I'll get to hear the HB?

xx


----------



## Hann12

Oh no mummyss you should be at home if you are sick :(

DM you have a great bump! I've got bump envy.

Found out today that I've got to try on bridesmaid dresses a year and 2 months before my friends wedding! I'm going to be 6 months with a bump trying to work out whether the dress looks decent....not sure I'm even going to get it on! 

Okay now is it wrong to pay £100 on 14 babygrows (very cute ones) and 2 bibs?


----------



## Sherri81

That pic is so much better DM!! I love your bump. What would the call center do if you just showed up to work like that?? 

Okay, the Duggar's... Initially I believe Jim Bob inherited some land. And he leveraged it into a real estate business. From what I understand he just kept leveraging himself by buying more property and selling it for a profit. And then they had their first house, which I belive they sold for a very good profit as well. And then they built this new house on property he had bought awhile ago, and he enlisted the kid's help, as well as help from their church. So alot of the work on the new house was done without having to hire general contractor's. So yeah, I'm pretty sure it was just real estate that he delved into. And of course they do make money from the show itself now. And they actually started doing a once a year documentary when it was only 14 kids and counting I believe. Maybe it was 13 kids and counting when they started the once a year documentary.

As for the threads and what's happening in them... I tend to stay away from all threads nowadays, besides this one and my Stillbirth one. Problem is, I am very outspoken, and I am like this in real life too. I don't like drama queens, and I don't like bullshitters. So when I see someone doing a pity party thing for themselves, or when they are making up stories.... well I say what I believe. And unfortunately alot of people don't like it when I say what I feel. You know, thw world isn't kittens licking lollipops; it can be a shitty place. So when someone writes that their HCG went down by like 20, and they want to know what is going to happen, and they are spotting... I'm just gonna call it like I see it. It's not to be hurtful or anything, but I believe being realistic is better than being naiive about something. 

So yeah, I get my ass handed to me on here... :roll: And some people don't appreciate my sarcastic sense of humour either.


----------



## mummySS

haha too cold! DH has just made me my 'fail safe' dinner (the one thing i've been able to eat throughout the sickness) - plain tortilla wraps, beans and avocado. Seems to work! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Sherri they'd send me home to change :rofl:

Tor you should do. I think most people have had HB checked at the 16wk appt - welcome back! Did you bring us back a pressie?


----------



## mummySS

Tor - welcome back! I had to ask the dr to listen to the baby's heartbeat, but i reckon they should offer and you should def ask if they dont!

Hann - wow that does seem early for trying on bridesmaid dresses... Honestly by the time our kids grow up god knows how much a wedding will cost and how long it'll be planned in advance... Better start saving now!


----------



## Aaisrie

DM - you are SO pretty!! I swear that's the first time I've seen your face! You should do more of the photos with your face in them.

Sherri I love that you talk your mind, it's totally realistic!!!

On the Duggars it says at the start of the show that they make most of their money renting land they own commercially. I think they have like some storage lots and some other land they rent out too. They volunteer so much though - I just watched one today where they went to El Salvador to help out at an orphanage and yesterday they went to a family run safari park to help feed and clean the animals. They all have jobs in the house too. The dad [jim-bob] taught the girls how to change oil and tyres on the car. I just think they are amazing and their kids are so wholesome and want to help so many people.


----------



## mummySS

Aaisrie said:


> DM - you are SO pretty!! I swear that's the first time I've seen your face! You should do more of the photos with your face in them.

Ditto!


----------



## mummySS

Just thought of the main thing that annoys me about some of the threads. I can't bear it when people can't spell! I just can't read illiterate threads! 

(you guys are all great spellers btw!)


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh fab pic DM!! I've yet to do my bump pic, maybe tomorrow....

So I need to get into real estate and construction? I haven't watched their show or anything, just had a quick glance on google- do we get the show in the UK? I want to watch it now!
By the way, I didn't mean that they had kids to get on tv- I don't think thats what I said? My comment about that was light hearted- I guess it's hard to get the tone of what you're saying right on here sometimes. Sorry if that got anyone's back up :) Like I say, I haven't watched it....

Hann- Where did you go baby shopping? Have you bought the grows yet? I've seen some lovely babygros for about £20 a piece so I guess it does all add up! I'm mainly getting white ones and then a few fancy ones in each size :)
xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Sherri81 said:


> So when someone writes that their HCG went down by like 20, and they want to know what is going to happen, and they are spotting... I'm just gonna call it like I see it. It's not to be hurtful or anything, but I believe being realistic is better than being naiive about something.
> 
> So yeah, I get my ass handed to me on here... :roll: And some people don't appreciate my sarcastic sense of humour either.

Ah yes, I've been caught out by that before, except on a charting thread, this girl's chart was clearly heading downwards and I said in the nicest possible way to prepare for AF to arrive, well she went off on one, totally insulting me making me out to be really negative, other girls on the thread stood up for me, but after that I didn't feel comfortable on that thread anymore. I've learned to bite my tongue since then. 



mummySS said:


> Just thought of the main thing that annoys me about some of the threads. I can't bear it when people can't spell! I just can't read illiterate threads!
> 
> (you guys are all great spellers btw!)

I KNOW! It's painful, makes me want to correct their spelling!!! And use of their/there/they're your/you're etc. Did they not go to school? I know some people could have learning difficulties/dyslexia but not the numbers that write poorly!


----------



## Doodlepants

mummySS said:


> Just thought of the main thing that annoys me about some of the threads. I can't bear it when people can't spell! I just can't read illiterate threads!
> 
> (you guys are all great spellers btw!)

I was thinking the exact same thing today! Luckily we're all ok on here! It's the 'text' spelling that gets me, it takes me ages to work out what it all means!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Doodlepants said:


> Ahh fab pic DM!! I've yet to do my bump pic, maybe tomorrow....
> 
> So I need to get into real estate and construction? I haven't watched their show or anything, just had a quick glance on google- do we get the show in the UK? I want to watch it now!
> By the way, I didn't mean that they had kids to get on tv- I don't think thats what I said? My comment about that was light hearted- I guess it's hard to get the tone of what you're saying right on here sometimes. Sorry if that got anyone's back up :) Like I say, I haven't watched it....
> 
> Hann- Where did you go baby shopping? Have you bought the grows yet? I've seen some lovely babygros for about £20 a piece so I guess it does all add up! I'm mainly getting white ones and then a few fancy ones in each size :)
> xx

Hey hun,

We can get it in the UK on virgin on chanel 275 under documentries don't know about sky because I don't have it.

AFM - Absolutley knackerd but can't get to sleep, doesn't help that DH is asleep snoring his head off next to me lol!

:flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

mummySS said:


> Just thought of the main thing that annoys me about some of the threads. I can't bear it when people can't spell! I just can't read illiterate threads!
> 
> (you guys are all great spellers btw!)

I KNOW! It's painful, makes me want to correct their spelling!!! And use of their/there/they're your/you're etc. Did they not go to school? I know some people could have learning difficulties/dyslexia but not the numbers that write poorly![/QUOTE]

I have to say I am one of the poor spellers! lol I haven't been able to spell all that well for quite along time sometimes I do it without thinking but most of the time I write my comments into Microsoft Word just to make sure my spelling and what not are correct.....9 times out of 10 I am usually wrong in some way lol

:flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle I get it on Sky, can't remember what channel - I'll check tomorrow!!

I agree about the spelling - I have dyslexia but make a point of spelling correctly. I use google if I'm not sure and it drives me crazy that I have to work this hard to spell properly and they don't even bother!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks Sofie! I'm going to have a look! 
Does anyone know if the mum had all 'natural' deliveries? I was just curious as I was wondering how many c-sections a person can have? - Don't ask me why!It just got me wondering...
xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Doodlepants said:


> Thanks Sofie! I'm going to have a look!
> Does anyone know if the mum had all 'natural' deliveries? I was just curious as I was wondering how many c-sections a person can have? - Don't ask me why!It just got me wondering...
> xx

She makes a point about it that she delivered them all when the show starts....

As far as I am aware it's 3 c-sections before they tell you it wouldn't be advisable to have another baby unless a VBAC would be possible but if you have had 3 c-sections then I would of thought there would be a reason why you can't have a VBAC :haha:

If that makes any sense at all lmao


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh thanks! I'm going to give it a watch, I like programmes like that! I watched about 5 mins of that kate plus 8 or whatever it's called and it's so nice to see all the kids :) I'd love a big family, I don't know how many my body would cope with though! We'll probably stick to 2 or 3, that saves us having to move too! x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Aww I am sat up in bed feeling Jake kick the hell out of me!

:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## SugarBeth

Aaisrie said:


> On the Duggars it says at the start of the show that they make most of their money renting land they own commercially. I think they have like some storage lots and some other land they rent out too. They volunteer so much though - I just watched one today where they went to El Salvador to help out at an orphanage and yesterday they went to a family run safari park to help feed and clean the animals. They all have jobs in the house too. The dad [jim-bob] taught the girls how to change oil and tyres on the car. I just think they are amazing and their kids are so wholesome and want to help so many people.

 Oh yes, I also like that their two oldest children go on missionary trips all over the world to help people. I think it's extremely refreshing to have one show that IS wholesome and sweet. There's so many bad family shows that just rip apart morals and values and this show is just such a welcomed change to me.



Doodlepants said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Just thought of the main thing that annoys me about some of the threads. I can't bear it when people can't spell! I just can't read illiterate threads!
> 
> (you guys are all great spellers btw!)
> 
> I was thinking the exact same thing today! Luckily we're all ok on here! It's the 'text' spelling that gets me, it takes me ages to work out what it all means!Click to expand...


I'm the same way. Bad spelling just makes me cringe and it seems to be almost everywhere!


----------



## Sherri81

I don't know why, but now I have this image in my head of people asking what you're wearing at work at the call center now DM. Don't even ask why that happened... :roll: Lol. Like 'hello, do you need police, fire, or ambulance?' 'Why yes, yes I do, but could you tell me what you are wearing first...'

How the hell does my mind end up there??

And I am afraid I am one of the poor spellers on here, lol. I have to admit, I do have a degree in English, and I worked as an Editor for a newspaper, but when I come on forums, I am usually typing so quickly that I make mistakes, and sometimes I catch them, but other times.... I find them when I go back through the pages to see where I left off. So then it's like, 'well, what on earth was I trying to write there...'

Thank you Aaisire for appreciating my open mind. I'm honestly never trying to be rude, but one of the things about having gone into journalism is you tend to remember alot of factual things, and you remember when someone has said something over and over again... So then they stick out like a sore thumb when they do the same thing over and over again, and I say something about it, and all of a sudden, I am insensitive, and mean, and horrible, and nasty, and rude, and insulting to every woman on this site, and I just don't know what it's like to want a baby so badly... Ummm, did you see my ticker?? :roll:

But I find that, alot of the times on a forum like this, there becomes like a mob mentality. One person says something 'dramatic' and alot of other people just jump on board. It seems to be easier sometimes, to just join the lynch mob, than to take a stand and go against the tide, if you know what I mean.

Oh, and yes, real estate does seem to be the way to go, lol. But not in an economy like this. I don't think anyone is making money right now off of real estate. Look at all the stars who are having to knock millions off of the price of their houses, just to try to get them to move. Can you imagine that... knocking millions off the price of your home!! We got our assessment in the mail the other day, and I just laughed at the price they assessed us at. Like we would ever get that, when 11 other houses in our little cul de sac are up for sale right now...


----------



## BlueViolet

I think that if people pose questions on these forums they should expect honest answers. Otherwise, why bother asking? I think some people just want attention. I was trying to find that thread you guys mentioned about the guy cheating and I think I might have found it. The girl put the guys' stuff out in the rain and then she kept going back and poured all sorts of stuff over it too, like coffee and then finally bleach. I understand anger and hormones, but everyone kept saying she did the right thing instead of saying that she should leave him and forget about it. I figured if I posted that she wasn't going to be pleased with me...hehe


----------



## Sherri81

Yep, if you had have posted that, you would have been against the tide, and the people there wouldn't have like that!! Lol. But yeah, pouring stuff all over his clothes... Come on!! Just kick him out and ask him not to come back. Simple as that. Just leave well enough alone. You never know what someone else is going to do back to you in retribution.

Oh, and I do believe Michelle Duggar gave birth to the majority of the children vaginally. I think I heard somewhere that she might have had one c-section. Actually, I'm pretty sure the last one, Josie, was a section at 25 weeks due to severe pre-eclampsia. But she musn't have been able to have many sections. She has what, 2 sets of twins in there too? But I think she did them vaginally as well.


----------



## Jenni4

@DM nice picture!! Your bump looks great....looks like a girl bump to me!!

Okay....I have been reading your posts about the Duggars and I thought i'd share mine opinion...not that you guys have asked or care!!:haha:

okay...So I wrote this post about the Duggars, but I think may make some people upset...so I erased it....let's just say i'm not a fan!! :rofl:


----------



## curlew

Hi all

didn't get a chance to post yesterday as I was super busy. Had a midwife appointment in the morning which was great as I got to hear baby's heartbeat - very reassuring. She took my bloods for the spina bifida testing which I should get the results of in a couple of weeks.

Then I collected my mum and headed into Glasgow to try on my wedding dress, which I was dreading as I was not pregnant in August when I ordered it. Anyway suprisingly it did up - still needs to be altered as although it did up I couldn't breathe lol but better than I anticipated. I have to go back on 17th for a second fitting. They are putting in a lace up back with a panel underneath for me so that if bumpy gets any bigger I have a bit to expand.

In the evening I had an open night at the school for DS at 6pm and then he had to be at beavers for 6:30pm. Well my head touched the pillow at 8:30 last night when we got in and I was out like a light.

Quieter day today doing housework for me as I am working an extra day tomorrow and I need to take it easy for one day this week. Hope everyone is okay and have a good day. I may be popping on and off here today when I have the odd break.:winkwink:


----------



## Tor81

Thanks DragonMummy & MummySS

Of course I bought you back presents... Big big big HUGS!! Hope that's good enough?!

On the subject of spelling I usually think of myself as ok at English, but sometimes I read my posts back & shock myself! I think partly rushing & partly the fiddly iPhone with it's strange predictive text (eg whenever I type "me" it updates to "mr"!)

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

19 weeks today wooh!


----------



## Aaisrie

If you check wiki it lists 3 of her kids as sections, one early kid and the last 2. 

Sherri your spelling is not bad at all??? And I love your posts, it is so refreshing. And I agree exactly when people turn round and say you don't know what it's like - crock!! I think it's worse in some of the girls who have maybe got 7 or 8 month olds and talk like they've been TTC for years and noone could want a child more than them.... Eugh get a grip.


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive just text my MW as bub is still being quiet, havent felt anything for best part of a week now :S trying not to worry as reading everything says its pretty normal, but worrying is what we do best right?!

Other than that, hubby has been so sweet this morning. Brought my birthday cake, card and flowers up to bed, and wrote me such a sweet message on facebook that made me cry!! Will be a fairly normal day for me other than that, going to take the dogs out in a mo and do the horses. Then my parents are coming over for a bit. Nice relaxing day :)

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh happy birthday Blue!! I hope you have a great one <3


----------



## Clareabell

Happy birthday Blue Bear, hope you have a peaceful day!

DM - Love the bump pic, I would post one but I'm rubbish with technology and have no idea how to go about it. Plus so much for glowing in pregnancy, I look mank and to ashamed of the crazy hair and mad out break of spots.


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone! 

DM - love the bump pic! I might try and post one next week if i feel brave enough! 

Welcome back Tor! 

Happy Birthday Blue_bear!

Am still have spots of brown blood today and haven't felt baby wriggle so am still a bit worried but MW said i should be ok so unless i still haven't felt baby in a couple of days i'll go and get checked out... 

On a different note am going to see Usher tonight with hubby - can't wait as we're 5th row :happydance:


----------



## mummySS

Happy birthday Blue bear! :cake: Hope you have good day.

My comment about spelling was not intended to make anyone paranoid btw ;) I make errors too when i'm in a rush / on iphone, and i have ultimate respect for those with dyslexia who still make efforts to spell :) It's those posts with your/you're there/their mistakes and ones asking for 'nub gesses' or that make no attempt whatsoever to punctuate or use grammar that i can't be bothered to open. I seem to notice that North Americans have better spelling and grammar than Brits (not on this thread, just generally). I could be wrong but that makes me really mad at our schooling system. 

Have a nice day all x x


----------



## Annamumof2

happy birthday blue


----------



## melissasbump

Hi everyone. Sorry ive been quiet last day or too, but had developed a nasty headcold, head been pounding, runny nose, really bad throat and general crapness. Last 2 nights have been terrible and have had hardly any sleep at all.
It appears to have brought back my sickness too. Last night i was retching so bad that i wet myself and OH found me on the bathroom floor in tears (sorry TMi):cloud9:
Was also up in the night being sick which never happens.
Only just managed to get out of bed today, although the chances of getting dressed are slim to none.
Sorry guys just feeling awful and sorry for myself. 

Happy birthday blue bear, have a lovely day xx:hugs:


----------



## mummySS

melissasbump said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry ive been quiet last day or too, but had developed a nasty headcold, head been pounding, runny nose, really bad throat and general crapness. Last 2 nights have been terrible and have had hardly any sleep at all.
> It appears to have brought back my sickness too. Last night i was retching so bad that i wet myself and OH found me on the bathroom floor in tears (sorry TMi):cloud9:
> Was also up in the night being sick which never happens.
> Only just managed to get out of bed today, although the chances of getting dressed are slim to none.
> Sorry guys just feeling awful and sorry for myself.
> 
> Happy birthday blue bear, have a lovely day xx:hugs:

Oh honey i have so much sympathy, it's so horrid when you think the sickness is better and then it comes back with a vengeance. Had the same thing last week with one of those puke/wet yourself/ just cant take it any more moments. Just put it down to the nasty cold. I promise you'll feel better soon. Is OH looking after you? :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Have just been laying back reading this on my phone and there has been SO much on here that I want to reply to that I've had to furiously grab my netbook! If only I had a life....


Will read back and post as I go so there might be a few thousand - soz in advance...


----------



## Blue_bear

So much for a quiet day, hubby has been packed off to the hospital for a scan on his back. Good thing because hopefully they will find out for sure what is wrong with him. I can't go with him because i text the midwife and she wants to see me to listen to heartbeat, so we will both have to go it alone! My parents are still coming down so will have to try and arrange everything around them too.

Fingers crossed everything is ok for both of us! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Aaisie I will take the compliment although I look a bit strange on the pic. My DH is 6ft4 so I look like I have miniature legs and an enormous head. And I can't believe how chubby my face is getting! Oh well.... saves forking out for botox doesn't it? :rofl:




fifi-folle said:


> Sherri81 said:
> 
> 
> So when someone writes that their HCG went down by like 20, and they want to know what is going to happen, and they are spotting... I'm just gonna call it like I see it. It's not to be hurtful or anything, but I believe being realistic is better than being naiive about something.
> 
> So yeah, I get my ass handed to me on here... :roll: And some people don't appreciate my sarcastic sense of humour either.
> 
> Ah yes, I've been caught out by that before, except on a charting thread, this girl's chart was clearly heading downwards and I said in the nicest possible way to prepare for AF to arrive, well she went off on one, totally insulting me making me out to be really negative, other girls on the thread stood up for me, but after that I didn't feel comfortable on that thread anymore. I've learned to bite my tongue since then. Sherri you're right about the mob mentality though - theyre like pirhanas at times! Thats why i love this little posse, we all get on really well and have a nice mix of people. But you all have common sense so I don't end up despairing!Click to expand...


OMG I totally have this problem. I will NOT pander to people who are only asking because they want people to back them up. Like the one in 2nd tri last week who got knocked up within 4 months of a caesarian (don't people LISTEN???) and at 22 weeks as asking if she should be worried that her scar was really hurting and she was bleeding. NO NO!! Sounds dandy! YES YOU SHOULD WORRY! Then I was told off for making her worry. Er..... the fact that her scar could rupture killing her and the baby.... nothing to worry about? 


I am also a spelling snob. There is absolutely no reason for anyone in this country to be that appalling at spelling as we all receive the same basic education. Yes we all make errors and i try not to notice their/they're/there mistakes as a lot of it is just snobbery but my real bug bear is people who talk "lyk dis". There was one member who used to post in my journal who talked all in ghetto text speak. In the end me and several others who stalk my journal decided we simply couldn't bear it any more and put her on ignore list. Terribly snobby I know but it just infuriated me that her stupidity and laziness would result in me staring at my screen scratching my head! :rofl:

SK and Aaisrie I must say your spelling and grammar on here is quite delightful - neither of you has ever made me sigh in exasperation. I'm sure you'll be thrilled to know! :haha:


Doodle I was told as a general rule it's no more than 3 caesarians, however there have been cases where women have waited for a long time to heal between each one and have gone on to have as many as 5. I know, I researched it when I was feeling gutted about only being able to have 3 kids. Was rather hoping the clomid might give me a litter :dohh:

SK have you noticed a sudden increase in movement with Jake? i've gone from a tiny flutter once maybe twice a day if I lay on my back or press on my uteruus, to walking around with a disco in my womb! Literally in one day!

Sherri - we're police only, the operator puts through to us once the caller has dialled 999, but we deal with the non urgent local calls as well as the emergencies. You would be astonished at how many blokes HAVE asked us what we're wearing! As you may have noticed, I'm fairly forthright so they really don't get very far pissing about with me on an emergency line. BYEEEEE!!!!

BV i agree - that poster was completely mental. Not to mention that she had just committed a bloody criminal offence! She'd only been with the guy 5 minutes and she'd managed to get herself knocked up by someone else in that time. Cue Jeremy Kyle music. Or Jerry Springer for y'all across the pond!

Jenni thanks - another one for :pink:

Tor - I am TOTALLY down with cyber hugs - we did miss you!!! (ffs why am I getting emotional??? Dickhead.....)


Curlew - CANNOT wait to see your dress pics!!! Love a good wedding.... Can we come? You can have a chorus line of preggies in the back row! :rofl:

Anna - WOOP! We're mangoes!


Blue - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Good on DH for spoiling you! I cried all day on my 26th birthday when I was pregnant with Harry. This time I'll be 31 so will probably be inconsolable! Although I had a MC on my 30th (seriously - thanks mother nature) so at least this year it will be tinged with joy rather than hideous sadness.

Freckles - have you tried calling your maternity unit? They'll prob let you go in for a quick check up to put your mind at rest. I had the same thing with H and once I'd heard his little HB I felt much better. Of course all the way home from hospital he was practically moonwalking such wa the increased level of movement!

Melly Welly - you have my utmost sympathy as I do think you have the same shitty lurgey I have. Maybe its a generic Police bug? Get one of those 4head sticks to use alongside paracetamol when you have a headache. I have several knocking around the house now. Theyre pure witchcraft. :hugs:

AFM - i wish someone had told me what a nice day it was before I slept in til 11!!! Am sitting on the bed with the windows open enjoying the breeze. DH working from home today so gonna talk him into coming to the park with me and Dragon Chops later. Woo!


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay DM you are insane if you CAN'T see how pretty you are!! I was like WTF why has she never put her face in the pictures?! And WHAT nice day?! It's blowing a gale out here and FREEZING! I'm watching project runway :]


----------



## DragonMummy

OmG is like first day of spring here. Sun is shining, sky is blue, birds are singing. Truly glorious. have got downstairs and Dragon was festering in front of the telly in his jammies. Have got him dressed, switched the telly off and chucked him out in the garden!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh yea!! Rub it in!! My curtains are blowing and I have the freakin' windows shut!!! My toes are like ice and I'm debating putting the heating on!!


----------



## freckles09

Blimey DM that was a mammoth reply LOL! 

I've been feeling baby kick today now so am reassured and will just hope everything is ok! Fingers crossed. 

Blue_bear - hope you get to hear baby's heartbeat and hubby's back is ok. 

Melissa - sorry to hear you're feeling so ill, hope your OH is looking after you :hugs:

I agree with you on the spelling - it does my head in too! Don't understand why people have to post in text speak!


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh Happy Birthday Blue!!! Hope your DH is ok and you manage to have a nice day!! xx

Get well soon Melissa :hugs:

Thinking of you Wez- get better soon xx

Thanks for the c-section info guys, I had no idea there was such a limit- (mainly because I hadn't thought about it before, not because I'm thick!), that really sucks.

Well, best get back to the cleaning!:dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

Just been for a nice walk along the towpath at the end of my garden. We took some stale bread and fed the ducks and a swan which was lovely. Waved to a few passing trains down by the bridge then wandered back home. Gorgeous.


----------



## mummySS

Glad to hear someone's making the most of the lovely weather! 

I'm cooped up in the flat, still in my jim jams (outrageous), working to finish some work for a deadline this afternoon. (and what am i doing instead of working? that's right, i'm on here...). Oh and to add insult to injury... I'm eating KFC chips for lunch.


----------



## fifi-folle

DM glad you have nice weather, we're bracing ourselves for more snow!!! Had to drive DH to station this morning as it was sleeting and he was being grumpy! Not as grumpy as I was when he woke me up though!!!! Can I claim hormones? Or am I just a bad wife??? Oh well he's making it up to me with takeaway tonight, Chinese if the takeaway is open as it's Chinese New Year - Kung Hei Fat Choi!
Happy birthday Blue!!

PS I'd say everyone on here spells well, we're all allowed the odd error, it's the ones who write in text speak or slang that bug me!!! The teacher in me is trying not to burst out!!


----------



## DragonMummy

is it wrong that i read those replies but ass i saw was "kfc"?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

The weather isn't hat bad here nice and sunny but still cold!

But I have to day I am still in my PJ's and I intend to stay in them for the rest of the day :rofl:

Knitting Jakes third caridgan at the moment and I have already knitted him 2 blankets :haha:

Hope your all well!

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

Jenni4 said:


> @DM nice picture!! Your bump looks great....looks like a girl bump to me!!
> 
> Okay....I have been reading your posts about the Duggars and I thought i'd share mine opinion...not that you guys have asked or care!!:haha:
> 
> okay...So I wrote this post about the Duggars, but I think may make some people upset...so I erased it....let's just say i'm not a fan!! :rofl:

Don't feel badly. I'm not a fan of the show either. I won't knock them as people and not even the concept of large families. But I do have opinions. :haha: It's just one of those "don't go there" topics....right up there with "Twilight".:winkwink: It's just one huge can o'worms and I'm not really passionate about either topic to bother getting in a fight over it. And I don't really like fighting anyways. I'm an overly opinionated person who likes to keep the peace. Doesn't really work out for me. :dohh:

I felt the baby kick again last night. I woke up in the middle of the night needing a snack and the closest thing in reach was a butter tart square. As I ate it I remembered that babies sometimes respond to sweet things so I immediately popped in another (they were bite-size anyways). Sure enough, within minutes I felt "Cuddle Bug" rolling around and giving me a few decent kicks--definitely stronger than the 'pops' I felt last week. :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Aaisrie

Gong Xi Fa Cai! I remember saying kung hei fat choi a few yrs ago to a chinese friend and was told off for using Cantonese to her instead of manderin lol


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie, you were absolutely right. My potassium levels are really low and severe dehydration. They have me on a clear liquid diet. Baby is doing great. He's been moving a lot and his heart rate has been about 155. I just want to get out of here and sleep in my own comfy bed but I have to stay for at least a couple more days. At least I have my laptop. 

Last night I dreamt about blueberry pancakes with blueberry syrup from IHOP. I could never eat that now but once I am better, it's all mine.:haha:


----------



## Blue_bear

Just heard Beanies heartbeat :) Little bugger made MW work for it though! She was so nice about it though, like she said 5 minutes for so much reassurance is nothing. 

Hubby is back from hospital too, after xray, scan and blood test the verdict is still much the same. Slipped disk trapping sciatic nerve. They have given him diazapan (sp!) to help him sleep as thats getting him down now too, so just lots of rest and waiting really. 

Thanks for all your lovely messages :) xxx


----------



## mummySS

Aww mrswez poor you - how are you feeling now? Poor you, hospitals are so hard to get good sleep in. Great that bubs is doing well! Xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Jenni, I'm curious what your opinion is on the show. Perhaps you can send me a message if you still have a copy of your deleted post :) 

Hey Bb, Happy Birthday! Sounds like a nice relaxing day and made even better with cake :) Glad the scans went well. Hope hubby's back feels better soon. 

Freckles, the Usher show sounds like fun. That music brings me back to high school...hehe. We haven't been to a concert in a while. Last one we went to was 3 Days Grace and Breaking Benjamin at Penn State. A bunch of my students were at the show, which was rather funny because they didn't expect me to be there. 

Mummy, I don't necessarily agree with you about Americans having better spelling. After teaching science for a few years and getting formal papers back with incomplete sentences and texting abbreviations, I have lost faith in our system too. So sad! 

Mel, it stinks your so sick! Hope you bounce back soon. 

DM, awesome post! Also, I am jealous of your weather. It's sunny here, but freezing. I did drag my husband out for breakfast. I woke up so hungry. We went to an old train cart diner and I had a garbage plate and pancakes. I probably ate my calorie allowance for the day, but it was soo worth it! 

Aaisrie, did the new season of Project Runway start? I tried watching The Fashion Show, but it was such a disaster I couldn't take it. I watch too much TV! I recently bought a bunch of books to read, but I can't seem to concentrate on one thing. I bought one that's called "Sex, Drugs, and Cocoa Puffs." With a title like that it's bound to be a good read. 


Wez, glad the baby is well. At least you have your laptop to pass the time. It's bad enough you have to deal with the hospital food.


----------



## BlueViolet

HA! I finally figured out how to get a ticker! Now if only the profile picture would work. I shrunk it down, but it still didn't work. Oh, well, close enough.


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Blue Bear - firstly - Happy Birthday (whats left of it) and congrats on hearing baby's heartbeat. They do try and hide from the Midwife don't they.

DM - can't believe you have been having such a lovely day. Here it has been artic. Woke to snow this morning and all day it has been either sleet or rain with a heck of a strong wind behind it. I sat in the car at the school gates until a minute to three this afternoon as I was so cold and couldn't bear to get out of the car.

Mrs Wez - hope your clear liquid diet isn't to yucky although if it's anything like the state of hospital food in the UK where you are then your probably better off with the liquid diet anyway.

Sofie - well done on the knitting. You have been busy.

Managed to get a load of ironing done today. Had a bit of a sore back left over from walking around Glasgow yesterday so I sat down whilst doing it and although I maybe wasn't as fast as I would have been normally I got loads done and caught up on about 5 hours of TV which I have been recording over the past couple of weeks as I have been going to bed so early. Anyway just had a lovely Thai red curry (my nod to the chinese new year) so feel very fat and full. Work tomorrow but not to arduous as just meetings.


----------



## Doodlepants

Blue- I have same problem with the profile pic- I can only use about 2, I can't seem to get my other pics to load :(


----------



## BlueViolet

I do like the gigantic doughnut, so at least you got that to work!


----------



## BlueViolet

2 victories in one day! :happydance: I got the picture to work too. I was changing the profile picture instead of the avatar picture. That's why it didn't work before. Ops! I was going to put in a picture of my dog, but I ended up with a wedding picture instead. I might change it again once I have a sonogram picture. Can't wait!


----------



## Doodlepants

I just thought....Where are Sparkle and Dan-O???
x


----------



## Starry Night

I've seen Dan-o around the Second Trimester Forum and in the other July thread. I don't think sparkle checks in that much. Or maybe they're just lurking...

I'm trying to talk myself into taking a shower. I'm still so paranoid about standing long enough to get clean that I always end up putting it off until I can't tolerate myself.


----------



## DragonMummy

Dan-o's about - she posts on my visitor page every now and then to let me know she's alive!


----------



## DragonMummy

Just had fecking nightmares in town trying to find a maternity coat. The only one in my size (16 so I'm not asking much) in all of guildford was the blue ruffle one that I think Doodle was coveting. And it made me look like a big round blueberry with little stick legs. Am v cross...

Did get 2 lovely new tops though. DH hates both of them. Boo to him....


----------



## Starry Night

I'm trying to avoid buying a maternity coat. So far I have one that still zips over my belly without much discomfort.


----------



## SugarBeth

OwwWwww - Anyone else having a lot of soreness in their belly? I thought the ligament pain was bad enough, but now it feels like this baby is bruising me up and down! I love feeling baby so much, but every kick is starting to make me wince a bit because it's a sore spot! 

Only 7 more days until I'm officially half way through the pregnancy. That seems hard to believe! At least I feel pregnant finally though - my belly is really ballooning up and my baby is so active. I'll post a belly picture later, it feels so much bigger than last week. Also, my belly button is popping out (eww). Anyone else have that?


----------



## Doodlepants

Congrats on the 19 weeks Sugar! I can't believe we're nearly halfway!

DM-I'm glad you tried that coat on, it save's me having to :rofl: I really don't want to look like a big blueberry! I cannot find any maternity coats anywhere- I obviously never got around to going to Debenhams! 

Sofie has inspired me to start knitting again- I don't know if I'll manage a jumper though!.... maybe a rustic looking blanket....


----------



## MrsPOP

If you have to get a maternity coat, get a cape instead. I got one last year and its been a godsend...and I can wear it again once Poppet is here!


----------



## SugarBeth

Doodlepants said:


> Congrats on the 19 weeks Sugar! I can't believe we're nearly halfway!

Thanks! Shocking, isn't it! Anyone else getting a bit nervous for the finish line? :shock:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

SugarBeth said:


> OwwWwww - Anyone else having a lot of soreness in their belly? I thought the ligament pain was bad enough, but now it feels like this baby is bruising me up and down! I love feeling baby so much, but every kick is starting to make me wince a bit because it's a sore spot!
> 
> Only 7 more days until I'm officially half way through the pregnancy. That seems hard to believe! At least I feel pregnant finally though - my belly is really ballooning up and my baby is so active. I'll post a belly picture later, it feels so much bigger than last week. Also, my belly button is popping out (eww). Anyone else have that?

I have both the pains aswell apparently it's because the babies kicks are getting stronger and kicking in some sensitive areas and I have also noticed my belly button expanding and getting ready to pop out aswell.....Really not looking foward to seeing what that looks like lmao

:flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Doodlepants said:


> Congrats on the 19 weeks Sugar! I can't believe we're nearly halfway!
> 
> DM-I'm glad you tried that coat on, it save's me having to :rofl: I really don't want to look like a big blueberry! I cannot find any maternity coats anywhere- I obviously never got around to going to Debenhams!
> 
> Sofie has inspired me to start knitting again- I don't know if I'll manage a jumper though!.... maybe a rustic looking blanket....

hehe I love knitting! Some people think it's weird that a 20 year old can knit lol but I have been knitting for 12 years now and I can't get enough of it....

Will post some pictures later of my latest creations :thumbup:


----------



## Annamumof2

can i ask with your 3rd/4th pregnancy do you get braxton hicks early? with skye and jay i cant remmeber with them but my tummy was uncomftable last night


----------



## SugarBeth

Glad it's not just me! I think it's crazy that the baby is kicking so hard already - I just started feeling those kicks 5 days ago and suddenly it feels like my baby is trying to wrestle with my organs and muscles! 

I never heard of belly buttons popping out until like week 30, so when I noticed mine already coming out, I shrieked. I had hoped to get through at least most of the pregnancy with it in tact!



Sofiekirsten said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> OwwWwww - Anyone else having a lot of soreness in their belly? I thought the ligament pain was bad enough, but now it feels like this baby is bruising me up and down! I love feeling baby so much, but every kick is starting to make me wince a bit because it's a sore spot!
> 
> Only 7 more days until I'm officially half way through the pregnancy. That seems hard to believe! At least I feel pregnant finally though - my belly is really ballooning up and my baby is so active. I'll post a belly picture later, it feels so much bigger than last week. Also, my belly button is popping out (eww). Anyone else have that?
> 
> I have both the pains aswell apparently it's because the babies kicks are getting stronger and kicking in some sensitive areas and I have also noticed my belly button expanding and getting ready to pop out aswell.....Really not looking foward to seeing what that looks like lmao
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## Jenni4

@DM - I know how you feel about shopping...I had a rough day of it as well!!

I spent the entire day shopping for a dinner I was just told about for Saturday night...I'm way ahead of you guys here....it's almost 11 at night here. It sucked so bad!! I'm not a dressy person to begin with....blue jeans, tee's and flip flops for me!! So I have no dresses to begin with!! But I don't fit into regular people clothes anymore (I know my bump looks small, but I have gotten really wide in the waist) and I still don't fully fit into maternity wear!! It was frustrating! And I have barely there boobies!! Everything is droopy!!! But I managed, FINALLY, to find one dress that will get me by. I hate having to be fancy! Now I have to find shoes! UGH!!! Not looking forward to that! Maybe I can find some sparkly sandals or something! I'm clueless about fashion! I would go barefoot if I could!! But I think this is one of those respectable places where they make you wear shoes!! :haha:

Glad you are feeling better MrsWez and that the baby is okay!!

Happy Birthday Blue Bear!!!


----------



## BlueViolet

I'm thinking of just layering under the coat I have and leaving it open once the belly gets bigger. I'd hate to invest in a nice coat that I will only wear for half a winter. POP, the cape idea sounds cute, though :) 

Jenni, you can try wedge heels for some stability. They can look very elegant if they're done right. I have this pair and absolutely love them, but you might not be as equally obsessed with red shoes as I am. 

https://www.zappos.com/product/7774627/color/1141


----------



## Jenni4

BlueViolet said:


> I'm thinking of just layering under the coat I have and leaving it open once the belly gets bigger. I'd hate to invest in a nice coat that I will only wear for half a winter. POP, the cape idea sounds cute, though :)
> 
> Jenni, you can try wedge heels for some stability. They can look very elegant if they're done right. I have this pair and absolutely love them, but you might not be as equally obsessed with red shoes as I am.
> 
> https://www.zappos.com/product/7774627/color/1141

Those are great shoes!! I'm just afraid that if my heels are not on the floor I will fall over. I've only worn high heels once in my life!! :rofl: If they were flats I would be all over them!! Who knows.....we have nine west here....maybe I'll see....they are cute..... Maybe it's time to try something new!! I'll keep you posted :winkwink:


----------



## mummySS

Good luck with the shoes Jen. Btw, i'm intrigued to hear your views on the duggars as well as i'm also not fussed about them. PM? 

Sofie K, you make me feel very old at a sprightly 20! I'll be 32 in May... I honestly dont feel that old, I think i'm also slightly immature which helps (in my mind, at least! :rofl:)


----------



## dan-o

Doodlepants said:


> I just thought....Where are Sparkle and Dan-O???
> x

I'm here! Lurking! :flower:

I think I've just got writers block :haha: xx 
Can't seem to find the words to get my journal started either :dohh:

To be honest not much has been going on my end anyway, I'm just ticking along.. waiting for 'v' day to pass me by asap! 

xxx


----------



## BlueViolet

lol, yeah, I'm turning 28 in March and I still identify with 21 year-olds. It feels like yesterday I was in school. Time passes so fast sometimes. It's like whirlwind. Plus, I still haven't come to terms with being a grown up - too much responsibility.


----------



## Tor81

Happy Birthday Blue Bear, what a great birthday present to hear baby&#8217;s HB, I hope my MW tomorrow is as patient as yours. And hope your DH gets better soon.

Blue Violet &#8211; what&#8217;s a &#8220;garbage plate&#8221;, I&#8217;m intrigued as never heard of that.

Freckles, wow Usher, hope you have a fab time tonight!

Melissa, sounds like you&#8217;ve had a rough few days, hope you feel better soon. 

DM &#8211; you&#8217;ve given me a vision of us all standing in a row in church wearing bridesmaid dresses with HUGE bumps, wouldn&#8217;t that be great!!

Aaisrie &#8211; I&#8217;ve just quoted your Madarin &#8220;happy new year&#8221; to DH & got a funny look in return, he says it must be Cantonese! I thought I was being so clever!!

I&#8217;m so jealous of all you girls knitting, I keep meaning to buy a book to teach myself, maybe when I&#8217;m a bit further on in pregnancy & sofa-bound! My Nana has already knitted a matinee jacket, can&#8217;t wait to see it!

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

It never occured to me about everyone's ages! I think forever ago we said them, but it seems like we started this thread so very long ago! I'm 22. I'll be turning 23 within days of my due date!

I started knitting a baby blanket when we were TTC, but somehow when I got pregnant I lost my ambition! I'll have to start working on it again!

Here's my 19 week bump! Next week I'm hoping to get my husband to take a picture of me, so I actually have a few pictures in this pregnancy with my face also in the belly shots!

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/094.jpg


----------



## BlueViolet

Tor, I think a garbage plate varies depending on where you get it, but in this case it had 3 eggs, green peppers, onion, sausage, ham, bacon, and cheese all scrambled together. Basically a ton of stuff on a plate. The presentation isn't pretty, but it is tasty. I normally eat every hour or two, but I had this at around 10am and it's close to 3pm and I'm still not hungry. I probably gained at least a pound today alone, so I'll have to start exercising. :blush:


----------



## Jenni4

I just turned 37!! I guess I should be in the grandma section by now!!! :haha: Lol!!!!


----------



## mummySS

Jenni4 said:


> I just turned 37!! I guess I should be in the grandma section by now!!! :haha: Lol!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Tor81

Thanks BV, I love the sound of a garbage plate, I only ate dinner an hour ago but you've made me hungry again!

I'm 29 by the way, although you could prob have guessed that by my username!!

xx


----------



## Sherri81

BlueViolet... you went to see Breaking Benjamin?? Holy shit! One of their song's was the song Devon moved to the most, which we thought was strange for a little girl. But then we ended up playing it at her funeral (a little unconventional), and I have a lyric from it tatooed on my forearm.

So, hey, DM, what are you wearing today?? 

:rofl: I'm sorry, I had to ask. I about pissed my pants when you said people actually ask you that at the call center.

As for coats, I have a peacoat, and I have just used a black elastic band (cuz its a black coat with black buttons), and I have looped it around the bottom button and then through the button hole and back up. So far it has worked. And I don't need to do anything about the top 2 buttons yet as they still work fine. And it doesn't make me look shapeless or anything as it is fitted in the waist and boobs, right. So yeah, it just looks like I am a pregnant woman, not a big ol blackberry or something.


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri, I think you would have liked that concert. It was really good. Very loud though. My ears were ringing for a while after even though we were in the nose bleed section. So, which song did Devon respond to the most? 

I just started playing music for the nugget last night. I bought the Rockabye Baby Metallica CD and loaded it onto my ipod. After about 10 minutes my stomach started to hurt. Perhaps the nugget didn't like it as much as I did or maybe it was gas. Tough to tell :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

MrsWez said:


> Aaisrie, you were absolutely right. My potassium levels are really low and severe dehydration. They have me on a clear liquid diet. Baby is doing great. He's been moving a lot and his heart rate has been about 155. I just want to get out of here and sleep in my own comfy bed but I have to stay for at least a couple more days. At least I have my laptop.
> 
> Last night I dreamt about blueberry pancakes with blueberry syrup from IHOP. I could never eat that now but once I am better, it's all mine.:haha:

I hope you're feeling better - there was no internet in the hospital I was in and I could only get limited reception on my phone so I was very bored!!



BlueViolet said:


> Aaisrie, did the new season of Project Runway start? I tried watching The Fashion Show, but it was such a disaster I couldn't take it. I watch too much TV! I recently bought a bunch of books to read, but I can't seem to concentrate on one thing. I bought one that's called "Sex, Drugs, and Cocoa Puffs." With a title like that it's bound to be a good read.
> 
> 
> Wez, glad the baby is well. At least you have your laptop to pass the time. It's bad enough you have to deal with the hospital food.

I'm not sure what season it is, I've been watching it on Sky 1 at lunchtime?



SugarBeth said:


> OwwWwww - Anyone else having a lot of soreness in their belly? I thought the ligament pain was bad enough, but now it feels like this baby is bruising me up and down! I love feeling baby so much, but every kick is starting to make me wince a bit because it's a sore spot!
> 
> Only 7 more days until I'm officially half way through the pregnancy. That seems hard to believe! At least I feel pregnant finally though - my belly is really ballooning up and my baby is so active. I'll post a belly picture later, it feels so much bigger than last week. Also, my belly button is popping out (eww). Anyone else have that?

My bellybutton half popped weeks ago!! I hate it!



Doodlepants said:


> Congrats on the 19 weeks Sugar! I can't believe we're nearly halfway!
> 
> DM-I'm glad you tried that coat on, it save's me having to :rofl: I really don't want to look like a big blueberry! I cannot find any maternity coats anywhere- I obviously never got around to going to Debenhams!
> 
> Sofie has inspired me to start knitting again- I don't know if I'll manage a jumper though!.... maybe a rustic looking blanket....

I got a gorgeous one in Debenhams from the Red Herring Maternity. It was in the sale reduced from £80 to £23 and it's not so much maternity that I'll still be able to wear it after too :]



Sofiekirsten said:


> hehe I love knitting! Some people think it's weird that a 20 year old can knit lol but I have been knitting for 12 years now and I can't get enough of it....
> 
> Will post some pictures later of my latest creations :thumbup:

I've knitted for about the same amount of time too!! I started crocheting a couple of years ago and this year started cross-stitch too - I've found a lot of the nice yarns are really expensive nowadays which is a shame. My mum bought me some nice chunky wool for my birthday. I have such a huge stash I'll never get through it all!!



Tor81 said:


> Aaisrie  Ive just quoted your Madarin happy new year to DH & got a funny look in return, he says it must be Cantonese! I thought I was being so clever!!
> 
> Im so jealous of all you girls knitting, I keep meaning to buy a book to teach myself, maybe when Im a bit further on in pregnancy & sofa-bound! My Nana has already knitted a matinee jacket, cant wait to see it!
> 
> xx

Look it up!! I hadn't heard it before my chinese friend taught me it.


----------



## Annamumof2

So I take it no one saw what I asked? Damn cramps happen when I am sat up and eatting then my tummy stays uncomftable till I have been to sleep


----------



## Aaisrie

I didn't see, sorry Anna - could it be indigestion because of everything moving slower?


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> I didn't see, sorry Anna - could it be indigestion because of everything moving slower?

It's just above my belly botton and it hurts for a few seconds then carms down and it does it on and off, bloody annoying too


----------



## Aaisrie

Definitely sounds digestion related!!! Could it be trapped wind? I know it's pretty common with digestion being so screwed?


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> Definitely sounds digestion related!!! Could it be trapped wind? I know it's pretty common with digestion being so screwed?

I've never known that to thighten the top of my bump just above my belly botton


----------



## Aaisrie

Sorry Anna I couldn't find your OP about it, I was just going on you saying it was cramps. But remember with baby pushing everything up the ways it's all stomach and intestines in there... I'm thinking something that disappears when you sleep sounds digestion related too although if you're really worried def speak to your MW


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> Sorry Anna I couldn't find your OP about it, I was just going on you saying it was cramps. But remember with baby pushing everything up the ways it's all stomach and intestines in there... I'm thinking something that disappears when you sleep sounds digestion related too although if you're really worried def speak to your MW

I'm laied here on my back watching tv and it thightens then stops fir a bit the thightens again the stops, it's painfully where it makes me say ouch or just hold my breath alittle, I had this last night too about this time but I dunno what it is but the blooming hurt


----------



## Aaisrie

And it's only the top that tightens? As in it's not BH?


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> And it's only the top that tightens? As in it's not BH?

Just above my belly botton, can't remember what BH feel like as that was 4yrs ago


----------



## Aaisrie

My BH were tightenings but I swear they were lower [although they were 2+ yrs ago!] I don't know whether different people experience them in different places? Maybe try posting in 2nd tri to see if other people get them higher up? Sorry I haven't been very helpful


----------



## BlueViolet

Anna, my MW told me that the uterus is attached by ligaments both at the bottom and at the top. The top of it is below or at your belly button. I'm betting your uterus is growing and it's pulling on the ligaments. Also, like Aaisrie said the digestive track slows down, there's a lot more gas built up, and your organs are being pushed up due to the uterus expanding. I constantly feel pressure and bloating. It's best to ask a MW if you're really uncomfortable.


----------



## Starry Night

Anna, my upper belly is hurting frequently though perhaps not as badly as yours. My pains feel sharp and stabbing at times or like something is being pinched as it's being pulled. It's usually in the evening when I'm the most bloated (I look 9 months gone at night). I do get tightness just below my belly button at these times and the feeling doesn't go away until I am able to pass wind. Gross, but it helps.


----------



## Annamumof2

Thanks girls, it's not wind tho as I don't feel like I need to pass wind, but it's carming now I think, if it's still hurting I will call midwife tomorrow, I need to book 20wk scan anyway


----------



## Starry Night

Maybe it's growing pains? My really bad pains are usually followed by a growth spurt in my bump.


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! 
So i have missed about 7 pages of updates today so I know I'm behind.

I hope everyone has had good days though and everyone not feeling well or with pains are feeling better now. 

No big updates from me. I joined the NCT classes around here so hoping to meet some friends so I actually know people in our new area AND we finally exchanged on our flat, we complete tomorrow, so thats a big relief!
My OH is off to S Africa tomorrow for 10 days so I'm home alone for a while. Will be weird!
Will try and keep on this a bit more tomorrow :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> Maybe it's growing pains? My really bad pains are usually followed by a growth spurt in my bump.

 That's what I'm going through. I'm growing so suddenly that for the last three days I can barely walk. It feels like my ligaments are just knotted up. It hurts like crazy!


----------



## Annamumof2

Starry Night said:


> Maybe it's growing pains? My really bad pains are usually followed by a growth spurt in my bump.

Dunno been going though so much lately not sure of things lol, might see if I can have a scan tomorrow or sometime next week to check it out


----------



## SugarBeth

Anyone get worried/nervous when they go to their monthly check ups?

I usually don't, usually I look forward to it. But my next appointment is tomorrow morning and I feel all nervous and jittery today and I'm not sure why. Anyone else get like this?


----------



## Tor81

SugarBeth, I don't have monthly checkups but yes, I am getting nervous about my midwife apt tomorrow, really hope I get some reassurance.

Just wondering, anyone else getting itchy nipples? what can you do about it?!

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

I just mousturise like mad Tor.

Sorry i cant help Anna but i dont think ive experienced the pain your talking about. Def would ask MW.

How do you join NCT classes? I know nothing about what goes on in my area, really ought to try and find out!

xx


----------



## amand_a

My nipples aren't itchy but they are a little dry, will have to dig out my tube of Lansinoh. I get appointments about 6 weeks apart at the moment and I do get nervous. Bit of white coat syndrome I think. I must admit I have been better with this pregnancy but I think its because I'm so determined to get what I want.

DD is doing daycare orientation today and I don't mean to be a bad Mum but I'm a little excited about it. Ive been so stressed lately that I think it will be good for all of us.
Oh I figured out how to do my avatar! Will have to take a better belly pic for it! Hope you are all well and not suffering with extreme weather. It seems a little nuts around the world at the moment. It was 40 here two days ago yesterday was 26 today 30 and Sunday is 20 in the middle of summer crazy stuff.


----------



## fifi-folle

Not itchy nipples but sometimes get stabbing pains in them, eek. My boobs are looking so different now, it's weird. 
Blue bear you can search on their website for classes in your area. I looked into it but can't afford it :( I'll be going to the free ones the NHS run although I'm not hoping for much! My pregnancy yoga class has an antenatal like bit at the end.


----------



## SugarBeth

Tor81 said:


> SugarBeth, I don't have monthly checkups but yes, I am getting nervous about my midwife apt tomorrow, really hope I get some reassurance.
> 
> Just wondering, anyone else getting itchy nipples? what can you do about it?!
> 
> xx

 I can't pinpoint why I'd be nervous, it's just checking the heartbeat and measurements, but ugh, I hate the feeling. 

I get itchy nipples, as well as very sore ones. I don't do much about it though - I lotion everything nightly and if they hurt too much, I just go without a bra for a whlie.


----------



## Hann12

Blue bear just go on the nct website and put your post code in and your new date and it will come up with a recommended location and date, it's around 280 pounds for the antenatel and anither 135 for post natel in my area, not sure if it's cheaper elsewhere though.


----------



## Sherri81

This is the song she liked.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97S66xee0U8


I had a stem of Gladiolas tattooed on my forearm, and the lyrics 'I'll keep you alive if you show me the way,' written through it. We played this song, and Lady Gaga's 'Bad Romance' at the funeral. And when the Lady Gaga song started playing, some of the younger people in the crowd, including me, kind of giggled a bit. And I felt like shit for giggling a bit at my own daugher's funeral, but the looks on some of the older people's faces. And the funeral director's are this older gay couple that I've known for years, and the one guy (the 'girl'), was kind of swaying. And I don't even know what came over me, but I giggled. And after it was done, the pastor, Norm, said, 'well, I always say I learn something new everyday, even at my age. And today, I just learned what a Gaga is.' And everyone kind of broke out laughing. Which probably really sounds strange to do at a baby's funeral, but it just happened...

I haven't played anything specifically for this one yet, as it never moves anyways. I swear, I felt a little kick about 3 days ago, and since then, all I get is a wiggle maybe once a day. But no more kicks.


----------



## Sherri81

And to lighten the mood now, and because it's so cute...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc72za0ALIU


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Sherri81 said:


> And to lighten the mood now, and because it's so cute...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc72za0ALIU

haha that made me nearly wet my pants!!

:rofl:


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri, that song is beautiful! I will have to say, I laughed at the part with the "I learned what a Gaga is."


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies, thankyou for all your kind messages 
I am feeling a little better today, my head doesnt feel quite as (big) banging and i slept fairly well last night. Was meant to be at work today but could do with an extra day of recovery so ive took today off as leave.
So much to catch up on I can hardly remember who said what and when!::wacko:
Well here goes.. wish me luck...

DM.. I need a new coat too, specially spring one, am really reluctant to spend the money though on something just for a fe months, gonna go for a cheapy somewhere like asda or new lookme thinks (yes im tight) lol.

Sugar/Anna.. I havent had too much belly pain at all, the odd cramp here and there but thats about it. You are both slighty ahead of me though so il await the next delight pf pregnancy with anticipation!:wacko:
Congrats on 19 weeks too Sugar!

Sofi.. I used to knit when I was a kid, never actually knitted anything just wanted to see how long i could make it lol. I have been thunking about giving it another go though and seeing if i could actually turn it into something.. maybe a blanket to start with, any tips to get me going?

Jenni..Just realised you are in Dubai! How fabulous, where are you from originally? My dream is to stay in that Atlantic hotel, it looks incredible, strange place to live i would imagine though if you werent born there. Im like you live in flats. ( mainly uggs though too cold for flip flops!) I have big feet and as a result i hate shoe shopping.

MummySS.. Well if we are all giving our ages im with you, im 31, 32 in October. I feel like 22 though, cant understand where the last ten years have gone!

Hi Danno.. nice to hear from you dont be a stranger x

BlueViolet..A garbage plate sounds wonderful! Wish we could get them here. When i was in the states it was the buttermilk pancakes with maple syrup that i loved for breakie, pancakes here just arent quite the same..:nope:

Hann.. I was gonna start looking at classes,dont fancy paying for them though. OH going away? that would be weird for me too, plus id be jealous at S Africa! Maybe you should just have a big party and invite all us Beach Bumps!:hugs: Congrats on exchanging on your flat too, that must be a relief.

Tor.. yes ive been having the itchy nippl thing too, just been trying to moisturise loads, it has helped quite a lot, not using any partidcular nipple cream, just any moisturser i can dig out of my cupboard!

Sherri.. i agree with BV,that song is beautiful. And you arent too old! xx

Aasire.. How you feeling now? better i hope, you have had a rough time of it! Bless you x

Well i think i managed to catch up with everyone. Sorry to anyone i missed. Hope everyone has a good day today il be lurking here on and off for most of the day i reckon, thats pretty much my life at the mo! (How sad am i)
Oh btw.. is anyone thinking of going to ideal home exhibition, i go every year love it. Well if so on moneysaving expert website there is a code where you can get free tickets, got mine yesterday and very chuffed i was too!
If you havent been before, it really is a great day out, just leave the credit cards at home, too much temptation! lol xx


----------



## melissasbump

PS congrats to me, im a ONION today! xx


----------



## melissasbump

Oh also wanted to say, Mrs Wez hope you are feeling a lot better and wil be tucked up at home very soon xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Woohoo congrats on the onion!

I loved the cat video- so cute!

Anna- I honestly can't help with the pain thing- I didn't even have BH with Holly (not that I felt anyway, I am the most un-tuned person ever when it comes to my body!- everyone knew I was pregnant before me- even though we were trying!). Have you rung your MW about it?

As for me, I have got a cold :( which is nothing, I know, but my throat hurts and I feel sorry for myself! Even scoffing 2 cookies for the bakers didn't help! Oh well, ho hum!
xxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

i was going to ring midwife but it dont happen during the day so i am leaving it and just thinking its alright baby is kicking and moving still so must be alright

20 week scan booked for 10th Feb i will be 20 weeks on the dot and hubby is going to see if he can come with me, if he does we might not find out as he doesnt want to find out, and i will have kids there


----------



## freckles09

Morning all, it's Friday woop!

So knackered today after seeing Usher last night but at least the weekend is almost here! 

I get bad cramps too - i got some a couple of days ago when i was out on my lunchbreak and i could hardly walk the pain was so bad! I reckon it's growing pains though.


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel thank you, and I'm glad you're feeling a bit better!!

Sherri I think it's brilliant that you were able to have a giggle, I'm sure Devon wouldn't have begrudged you it. <3


My bum was so sore last night after having been constipated again so I'm back on the movicol in a lower dose this time so hopefully it'll keep everything moving!! Had such a nice dinner out last night, it was a belated birthday meal for me. So I'm just glad I was able to sit long enough to eat it!! Then when I got home I came online and "accidentally" bought some boys clothes. I decided the Dr giving me 90% [and I mean I SAW the willy flapping around!] was good enough to buy a few wee things! So I thought I'd share what I bought because I'm excited, they're only wee cheapy things :]

A 4 piece babysuit set
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/babysuit.jpg

A nautical hoodie with ears
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/earhoodie.jpg

A dino romper set
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/dinoromper.jpg

A Winnie & Friends dungaree set
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/winniedungerees.jpg


----------



## Blue_bear

Awww cute stuff Aaisrie!!

I have no idea why, but i have had the sudden feeling that my bump may be blue after all....not sure why i feel like this. MW said yesterday the heartbeat sounded like a train and that usually means boy? But it sounded like a horse last time and thats meant to mean girl? Any truth in this?

Im feeling very confused, i just want to know for sure! I am going to be heartbroken if baby has its legs crossed at the scan as i cant afford a private scan now :(


----------



## freckles09

Awww lovely clothes Aaisirie! I loooove the nautical jacket with ears - sooo cute! 

blue-bear - my friend was told her babies heartbeat sounded like a galloping horse so she thought she could be having a girl but then she had a boy so i dunno. Everything is just all myths i think...


----------



## Aaisrie

Blue I think it's just a myth! It's supposed to be a faster HB = girl I think. 

Freckles the hoodie is cute huh!! They are only wee Asda cheapies... I just couldn't resist!


----------



## freckles09

Asda really? They look great! Might have to get myself down to my local, although i bet the choice is rubbish for team yellow!


----------



## Aaisrie

I did it online Freckles - it's only £2.95 delivery and they have a much bigger range online to be fair!


----------



## dan-o

On the subject of clothes, I just found a brand new boys babygro while clearing out some boxes of old junk, how bizarre! 

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG00523-20110204-1041.jpg


Maybe it's a sign, lol! :blue:??


----------



## Annamumof2

i got told to not go by the heart beat of the baby to what sex it is as you can be wrong by the heart beat


----------



## Blue_bear

Ooooh so theres still hope for team pink for me after all :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Oooo Dan that's so cute!!! I really want to get Saraya a "big sister" tee and get Noodle a wee bro tee but I think I'll wait until 20w scan first!!


----------



## freckles09

Aaisrie said:


> I did it online Freckles - it's only £2.95 delivery and they have a much bigger range online to be fair!

Thanks am going to have a look on there now :thumbup:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Annamumof2 said:


> i got told to not go by the heart beat of the baby to what sex it is as you can be wrong by the heart beat

I agree, Jake had a really fast heartbeat so we thought he was a girl but he definatley has a willy! :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Hahahah SK that tickled my funny bone :]


----------



## Annamumof2

Sofiekirsten said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> i got told to not go by the heart beat of the baby to what sex it is as you can be wrong by the heart beat
> 
> I agree, Jake had a really fast heartbeat so we thought he was a girl but he definatley has a willy! :rofl:Click to expand...

lol thats why i never went by the heart beat and went by what the scanner can tell us because your baby can be stressed or fine and stil have a diffrent heart beat


----------



## Blue_bear

Little monkey just wants to keep me guessing!


----------



## Doodlepants

Sigh! Knitting is not going well :( I have cast on ok but can't seem to get any further! I have eaten 3 massive cookies and I am now in a bad mood :( I'm going to have a break and then go back to it! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Why can't you get further Doodle, what're you struggling with?


----------



## Doodlepants

Well, i put the right needle through, wrap the wool around and then I get stuck! I don't remember what to do from then :( xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Ah, I think I have the hang of it now, but I need to get thicker wool and bigger needles- I got mine from the charity shop and they only had thin wool and I'm using tint needles..... I think it'll be easier with big wool and chunky needles? x


----------



## Aaisrie

For baby stuff you normally use thinner needles and wool but your wool and needle size need to correspond. A great website that I used when I taught myself to knit was knitting-help.com there are loads of videos and that which really helped!


----------



## melissasbump

Now this is terrible and gotta be my worst pregnancy craving so far. have just made up some cake micx consisting of sugar. butter and flour and and sitting here eating it, have no intention of cooking it... tell me that isnt that bad..please xx:wacko:


----------



## Doodlepants

Sigh... I have got bigger needles and thread (£13.00 later :( ) and I still can't do it :( I'm only making a blanket....
I'm going to give that website a look, thanks hun xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Did you [UK] girls see the post in 2nd Tri about the Sure Start grant, we won't be able to get if you already have a child... WTF... I was so relying on that to get stuff for the new baby, especially as it's a boy. How can they spring this on us when we're already pregnant. I could understand it if they said "anyone who gets pregnant from now" but to do this... I mean I don't even have a cot.. how can I save up for that in this space of time?! FREAKING OUT.


----------



## freckles09

I agree its really bad they're stopping it as a lot of people will be relying on it :nope: They're also stopping the Health in Pregnancy grant from April too! 

I'm not sure who gets it anyway... does anyone without a child get it then?


----------



## Aaisrie

Only if you're on the relevant benefits Freckles. I thought the HIP already stopped?


----------



## freckles09

Ah ok thanks. I heard the HIP was stopping in April, unless they brought it forward i'm not sure...


----------



## Doodlepants

I heard about that too, with Holly we didn't qualify as Martyn earnt too much so we didn't claim, he lost his job a couple of years ago and is now on about half of what he used to earn, we don't get HB or anything like that (not that there's anything wrong with that), but because we get a certain amount of tax credits we would have been eligable but this isn't our first so we won't get it either.... you have to be 29 weeks by the beginning of April, so we only just miss out too! Luckily we've got a lot of stuff but some people have a really big age gap between children- one lady who has a 9 year old said she won't get it but doesn't have any of her child's stuff still. People's circumstances change. Personally I think if they had said you could only claim it once then that would be fair, but they're saying first child only which I think is silly.
Oh well, I didn't think we'd get it anyway- would have been nice though lol! :)
xxxx


----------



## dan-o

I'm really confused about the sure start grant. 

I think we will qualify, but not until after the babys born. :wacko:

I won't be getting any maternity pay, or benefits, or any income whatsoever, so we will be applying for working family tax credit (or whatever its called) based on OH's income, after the babys born (we won't qualify for anything during the pregnancy, as far as I can tell)

Our tax credit will amount to bugger all, but if it gets us the 500 quid grant, then it's worth the aggro of applying :)

The benefits system is mind boggling, to say the least!


----------



## DragonMummy

BB Harry had his legs crossed for our scan so scanny lady persevered and prodded him a bit and he sort of starfished at the end. Oh yes! Boy!

Mel you're a minger. Dry cake mix? Seriously? :rofl:

Anna - if youre worried just call your mat unit and ask them to check you over - no point in spending a morning on here foaming at the mouth, they will be able to check baby straight away! In answer to earlier question (which i think was only ignored as you addressed it to anyone on their third or fourth preg, we're pretty much all first or second) my BH's started at about 16 weeks. I got checked out at hosp a couple of weeks ago with stabbing pains which was just ligament stretching. sounds like you have a combination of trapped wind (which doesn't make you feel like you need to fart, it just makes your tummy hurt like feck!) stretching and BH. probably the first 2 are causing the latter!


afm - lazy day today as I am working a night shift tonight so am hoping a lot of the over the pond ladies are online tonight!!! am working til 0300 which sucks. I've so far managed to avoid all night shifts since being preg so really not looking forward to these! only tonight and tomorrow. when i was full time it was 7 on the trot. sod that!


----------



## Aaisrie

I was relying on the money for a cot. I have a crib but poor Saraya had to sleep in a travel cot for 6 mo because I couldn't afford a cot at the time so I was planning to use the money for that. The social worker kept telling me off for causing her developmental damage from sleeping in the travel cot but there was nothing I could do!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Quick question (not about knitting you'll all be pleased to know!)-
If I phone MW because I can't feel the baby moving for a few days will they do anything other than listen to HB? I can do that myself- it was fine last night, it's just if they won't do anything then I won't bother as she's a nightmare to get hold of..
Thanks x


----------



## Doodlepants

Aaisrie, have you tried freecycle or ebay for a cot? Then you could get a mattress cheap separately?.... I quite like moses baskets, they're a bit cheaper too....
Could you apply anyway and appeal based on your circumstances? x


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle I had applied for a community care grant when I first moved in here [I should have been entitled because I was moving in after being homeless] and they turned me down, even though I fit more than 1 of the criteria and a letter from my social worker!!! I doubt I'd get it... I'll just have to take a credit card or something...


----------



## DragonMummy

Yes gotta love freecycle. I was about to suggest that.

Every time I've been in to be checked over they just do blood pressure, temp, HB I think. As long as HB is good thats enough for them. I think the HB changes pretty dramatically if baby is in any distress. Tiger's been pretty quiet today and yesterday but I think s/he knackered him/herself out on Wednesday with some pretty heroic wriggles!


God i can't wait til 14th, end all this s/he bollocks!


----------



## DragonMummy

don't get a credit card hun, you'll just end up paying off waaay more than you spend. you'd be better off borrowing from parents or something. someone with scruples!


----------



## Doodlepants

Aaisrie that's so bad, it makes me cross when people have to struggle like that, thats what the systems supposed to be for! Hugs! xx

Dan-O, I'd go for it, it's always worth a go, you never know!

Thanks DM, the HB seemed ok last night, I've got a scan next week, I'm sure everythings fine, I think where the placenta is is blocking some of the movement
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Dan can you not get smp?


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls, I know so many people would go postal on me because I'm on benefits but having been sick for a long time, abused and homeless I'm getting there bit by bit and I do what I can! It's just so frustrating when I see people blatantly frauding the system [there is a women near my mum who claims DLA and has the car and everything and yet can do all sorts of things she claims she can't!] and I'm genuinely only after what I need to survive!


----------



## DragonMummy

hun nobodys judging you. some people do take the piss but the benefits system is there to help people who need it. Sounds like you do. x


----------



## Doodlepants

Ugh Aaisrie don't get me started on people abusing the system, there's a girl near me who lives in a massive 3 bedroom house (private) who says she's a single mum of four, has a husband (separated) and live in boyfriend who goes around acting like she's better than everyone in her big posh car- it really annoys me! Everything gets paid for for her, any rent that HB doesn't cover, her bf pays! Everyone else is paying for her to live like that- she even gave up work as she worked out she'd get more money that way! Grr annoying woman!
Can you borrow any money? I agree with DM, credit cards are a nightmare sometimes! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

DM I bet there are people on this thread judging me... I've see the reactions of some people but I don't spend outside my means, I use my child benefit for my child... I don't drink, smoke or even go out! I help out at my local horse yard doing a website for them because I don't like to sit and do nothing... eugh sorry for the moan I'm just really frustrated and upset about all this. My OH cares for his dad so I'm basically a single mum through circumstance...


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle I live in a tiny 2 bed cottage which I had to privately rent because the housing exec promised me they would find somewhere for me before Saraya was born and instead I was left staying with MIL until Saraya was 8mo old and I eventually found this place. I purposely looked for somewhere well under what I'm entitled - I was told I was entitled to £490 PM rent/rates and mine is £395 rent/rates so it's all covered plus I'm not just renting a huge place because I can!!! Chris comes and stays at weekends, which they know and occasionally through the week too if he can. He was made redundant last March and has been looking for work since but can't find any, he partly cares for his dad and volunteers at the horse yard. We aren't lazy people, we just hit rough times [like most people in this recession!]


----------



## DragonMummy

Aaisrie said:


> DM I bet there are people on this thread judging me...


Fuck 'em. 


That's what I say.


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and neither of us has any debt or credit cards [aside from my overdraft which only occurred last week in order to buy oil!!]


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh Aaisrie don't feel like that hun, everyone needs help sometimes :hugs: and you shouldn't feel like you have to explain yourself either! xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I do though, probably because I've seen so many threads on BnB about "you shouldn't have kids if you can't completely support them with no government help"


----------



## Doodlepants

PS- I didn't mean you! I was agreeing with you about some people taking the piss- honestly, this woman's been doing it for years, she's a nightmare!
Have they got a housing association where you are or are you still private renting? sometimes they work out better- you get more for your money iykwim xxx


----------



## Hann12

Aasrie try not to worry about what other people might think, I really think that everyone on this thread seems really nice supportive people so please don't feel like we are judging you :) 
At the end of the day we all have different circumstances and different reasons behibd them and have no right to make assumptions about other people! 

Gosh I hope that didn't sound too preachy!! 

I am going to take a look at asda's website now to see what baby clothes they have, I didn't know they did online shopping. I never put my baby grow order in as I'm still debating how many to buy at newborn size and how Manu at 0-3 months. How many new born ones would you recommend? I'm bound to have a projectile puking baby who goes through 10 outfits a day no doubt!!


----------



## DragonMummy

bloody right. we all have our own struggles. it's not like your on here crowing about how we're paying for your brand new car and 4 bed house is it? you just want the basics to get by. there is a real stigma with being "on benefits" as most people associate it with spongers and scroungers. What really annoys me is that people like you who need it would get so much more if it wasn't for all these tosspots abusing the system and taking badly needed money for themselves. and unfortunately with all these cuts, it is going to be those who need the money most who suffer the most. the wealthy [email protected] just hide their money overseas which is just as bad as benefit cheating imo.


----------



## Doodlepants

Well don't listen to peeps like that, I think they generally mean the people who go on and on having children for the money (which I don't get as I didn't think you get much £ if on benefits?), anyone else is just narrow minded in my opinion! People don't always think about the people (like you) who genuinely need some help. You shouldn't feel bad about it hun, and don't let over opinionated idiots get you down! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle the people I rent for are AMAZING and the views I have [it's a diary farm with 360 views!] are incredible. Plus I'm so friendly with them they're gonna put double glazing in for me AND they're talking about extending the property for me! So aside from the fact I would be bottom of the list for housing exec now because I'm not homeless I love this place so much.

Hann I found that 0-3 didn't fit Saraya until she was about 3mo!! I have only ordered first size so far!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hann- where were you looking at clothes the other day? Sorry to be nosey but I'm still looking around! x


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks you guys, I just always feel like I have to justify it!! I could never have a child for money?! My dad bought me a 2nd hand car for my birthday last yr and I have to budget for my oil, electric, phone, petrol, car insurance etc etc just like everyone else and most months I manage it. What Saraya needs comes first, one of my friends commented on how I'm always in primark and she's aways in the best stuff but it's because I buy in the sale or on ebay etc


----------



## DragonMummy

Aasrie I have to admit i agree_ in theory _about not having kids if you can't support them. That mindset would change the whole developing world as no children would be born into poverty. But I also know something of the need to have a baby and how fulfilling it is. Life would be pretty empty without them wouldn't it? Sometimes when everything is bit grey and crap, children bring so much joy. Again I think the onus is on the ones that just keep randomly getting themselves up the duff for benefit money or because they can't be arsed with contraception or consequences. Not those who want a family and have babies out of love - planned or otherwise.


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh your place sounds gorgeous! perfect for bringing up sproglets! harry was the same - he was always at the tail end of the sizing so was in newborns from about 6 weeks to about 3.5 months. scrawny little ratfink he was. Wouldn't believe it now, he's so tall! He's fitting snugly in his age 5 clothes and he's only 4. Hate my baby getting bigger :(


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh I'm so jealous! I want to live in the sticks! We live on the edge of town so still by fields and stuff but not quite the same!

I can't remember what sizes Holly was in when, I just remember that mothercare grows fit her very well xx


----------



## DragonMummy

we bought all his clothes for the size he should be so i just remembered he was always dressed wrong for the season!


----------



## mummySS

Just weighing in quickly girls as i'm up against a pooey deadline again, I just wanted to say to Aaisrie: Please dont feel you're being judged, as Hann pointed out the ladies on this thread are generally lovely and supportive. I feel terrible to hear that the Sure Start grant is not happening any more, that in addition to the Health in Pregnancy grant (whcih btw has already gone so none of us will get it). The government and bloody austerity measures really are screwing us over. 

The benefits system is there for a reason - to help people who need it. So don't ever feel like you have to explain yourself (esp to us - who are we to judge). It's a shame the system is screwing people who need it, and yet continues to help people that don't. 

I'm SURE freecycle will help you out on the cot/moses basket front. It's great as it's local too so unlike ebay you wont end up paying a fortune for delivery. 

On another note, you ladies are very impressive with your knitting! I am sooo useless with anything practical at home (cooking, cleaning, sewing, blah blah). I get DH to do my ironing for me :blush:


----------



## Doodlepants

I am officially a lost cause!! I just went on the 'knitting for kids' website and I'm still stuck! In my defense- the wool the woman gave me has mohair in it so it's too fluffy! I told her I was a beginner!

I think I'm going to buy a sewing machine and make a blanket that way....... So next week, look forward to me moaning about not being able to sew!!! x


----------



## Aaisrie

DM just to add to your theory - 9mo is a long time and as it's been said already people can have amazing jobs that would provide 100% and lose them before the baby is even born!!

Okay so here is bits of views from my cottage.. I'll spoiler it so it doesn't engulf the page!


Spoiler
Jan 2010 Morning view out the front
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/2010-01-28092434.jpg

Feb 2010 Morning view out the back
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/Morningviewfeb2010.jpg

May 2010 Sunset out the back
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/may2010.jpg

Sept 2010 Looking down the lane, you can just see the edge of the cottage on the left, the landlords house & full farm is behind me up the lane a bit
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/2010-09-01152051.jpg

Dec 2010 out the back in the snow
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/dec2010.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Doodle mohair is DEF too hard for a beginner, grab yourself some DK [you can get it in £ shops!] and give that a go, you'll never get it with mohair!


----------



## Aaisrie

mummySS said:


> Just weighing in quickly girls as i'm up against a pooey deadline again, I just wanted to say to Aaisrie: Please dont feel you're being judged, as Hann pointed out the ladies on this thread are generally lovely and supportive. I feel terrible to hear that the Sure Start grant is not happening any more, that in addition to the Health in Pregnancy grant (whcih btw has already gone so none of us will get it). The government and bloody austerity measures really are screwing us over.
> 
> The benefits system is there for a reason - to help people who need it. So don't ever feel like you have to explain yourself (esp to us - who are we to judge). It's a shame the system is screwing people who need it, and yet continues to help people that don't.
> 
> I'm SURE freecycle will help you out on the cot/moses basket front. It's great as it's local too so unlike ebay you wont end up paying a fortune for delivery.
> 
> On another note, you ladies are very impressive with your knitting! I am sooo useless with anything practical at home (cooking, cleaning, sewing, blah blah). I get DH to do my ironing for me :blush:

Thank you, you girls have been so supportive of me today. I really really appreciate it <3


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG Aaisrie that's just so beautiful.... would be v jealous but we are in a nice enough area and have a good garden so can't be coveting when what i have is fine - but still.... makes up for a lot doesn't it? xxx

I'd put up pictures but it's quite dull.... I have about a million on FB :blush:


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> DM I bet there are people on this thread judging me...
> 
> 
> Fuck 'em.
> 
> 
> That's what I say.Click to expand...

Here here I agree. 
I have been lucky enough to have not largly been affected by the recession or prior to it mainly due to the secure jobs me and OH have. Dont get me wrong though, we still have to budget for things and sacrifice luxuries in order to pay day to day bills. I agree with the others in that the benefits system should be there to help people who need it and i dont begrudge that in the slighest, in fact i welcome it. However.. i see all too much of the other side of it too, for those of you who dont know im a police officer in Tower Hamlets which is one of the poorest, most diverse boroughs in the country. The majority of the population are bengali and unfortunatly most have moved over here purely to scrounge from our benefit system. And trust me they have done a good job of it. Now the last thing i am is racist or anything like that and i hope i dont come across as such as that isnt my intention, however it grates on me when i walk into properties, (mainly shitholes admittedly but which would cost you or I in excess of £300k) where there are 6-8 kids running around, plazma tvs on the wall and other hi tech equipment that i could only dream of! And everyone sitting around with nothing better to do, expecting me to sort out a domestic argument they've had as they havent got anything better to do!
And this isnt occasional, this is a daily occurence of mine!:growlmad:

That is what grates on me, the ABUSE of the benefits system, not people getting it who really need it.
Where here I and OH am, working bloody hard, in quite frankly, thankless jobs, with no help from anyone, and all i here lately is that the government want to cut my pension, pay etc. Yes i (at the moment am going to get a good pension in 22 years time but i pay a hell of a lot into it too and OH pays even more. But il have worked for and earnt it by the time I do. We pay between up nearly £800 per month into our pensions that makes me cringe but that is one of the reasons we do the job we do.

Rant is over! My point is Aaisrie, no one on here is judging you at all, you certainly dont sound like a scrounger or anything like that, the benefits system is meant for people like you so dont feel like you have to justify it hun:hugs:

AND BREATH.....:wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

aaaand relax.......


----------



## melissasbump

ahhhhhhh :coffee:


----------



## Aaisrie

Dm the views are amazing and although the property is small I'm totally blessed to have a great landlady!! I would find it incredibly difficult to live in a residential area as every noise would make me think my ex was trying to get in, being out here gives me some level of safety and security.

Mel thank you!! I feel the SAME WAY! I worked hard, I did a number of jobs before I became too sick to work. When I tried to go back to work part-time the benefits people told me that I wasn't entitled to anything - even though I explained that I was rebuilding my health to work full-time. He looked at me like I was crazy and said there just wasn't a catagory for me because people don't TRY and get off benefits!! When I moved in here I didn't even have a TV, a friend lent me one and I'm using the same one. I have my laptop which was a Christmas pressie from my folks a few yrs back. Most of my furniture was bought in charity shops or big sales in Ikea [my coffee table cost £5 from a charity shop :)] I don't go spending money I don't have! Anything expensive I own has generally been presents. I don't care that I don't have money for luxuries, I just want enough to get by! Saraya does not want for anything, in her whole life I only got caught out [money-wise] once and my mum was able to get nappies and that for me that week and I paid her back. It frustrates me like the people you talked about Mel, that they just abuse the system which makes it harder for the system to support genuine people...


----------



## Clareabell

Lol Mel! That was some grant I have to agree with you on the immigrant front. I'm an adult social worker in west Sussex and use to work in the south coast. We had so many people illegally entering the country from Africa with HIV and Aids, and alot of assylum seekers from the middle east who would rock up at social services and claim to be destitute and we would have to pay for their housing, food and bills. Then the rest of the family would slowly get sent over! 

I'm not racist either but it use to make me so mad that we provide more temporary help to immigrants than we did to our own! I have never worked with a service user who didn't genuinly need the benefits they need, most are really struggling with what they get! When I see news articles about scroungers raking in 50k plus a year on benifits I have no idea how it happens! I have to fight and appeal for most my services users to have the DLA increased! 

Any way shite Tory government is going to screw us all, they love to take from societies most vulnerable!


----------



## Clareabell

Some of the spelling and grammer is a bit of a mess there! Damn I phone and chubby fingers.


----------



## melissasbump

on a lighter note. let me introduce you to my current baby! hes gonna get the shock of his life!!







Rocky!!


----------



## smileylexie

Hi guys!

Sooooo much to catch up on and i was only gone one night :dohh:

Firstly HAPPY BIRTHDAY blue_violet for yesterday, so sorry it's late :hugs:

Just going to pop back and have a read of the last 20 pages or so! It's been so windy here today, was on the bus this morning to work and we were going over a bridge on a double decker and i could just feel it swaying from side to side, leaning eeek scared me a little!!
Glad it's the weekend, been a long week, hope your all ok


----------



## DragonMummy

that's how we do things here. We're great philanthropists. The whole country is in recession so everyone is belt tightening, then we're gaily giving away several billion to any country that has an issue when that would go a long way to clearing our defecit! Or are they just making it even bigger???

Am going to go and boil my head for a bit..... these discussions just end up making me cross!!!


----------



## melissasbump

i do feel better having got that off my chest. BIG HUGS ALL ROUND XXX


----------



## DragonMummy

omg Mel he's gorgeous!!!



Hey Lex, grand to see you! x


----------



## Starry Night

Aaisrie said:


> I do though, probably because I've seen so many threads on BnB about "you shouldn't have kids if you can't completely support them with no government help"

That's crap. Sorry, but you shouldn't have to be rich to have a family. I didn't realize raising a child was an elitist club. Some people act like unless a child has it's own room (gasp, children sharing a room....how barbaric...I only did it for 18 years of my life), their own TV, a gaming system and annual trips to Disney Land (or some other equivalent) then they are being deprived. My parents had 3 children in a 2 bedroom apartment for several years and I was a very happy child who didn't realize that wearing thrift-shop clothes and only eating out once in a blue moon were considered deprivations. My parents weren't on benefits but my mom stayed at home even though my dad didn't make a whole lot of money. They got some criticism but we were happy.

And DH & I are both on benefits right now. He's been unemployed for some time and I'm on bed rest. We're running a small deficit right now but we have savings and we find out in a few days if dh gets that job he applied for in Manitoba. We also have people helping us out. Any extras we get are paid for by gift cards we got for Christmas and we eat simply (stuff out of cans, etc). Yet we love our baby and will sacrifice our own pleasures for him/her. Our baby will have the bare essentials (maybe not every latest gadget) and he/she will be happy and comfortable.

When we first started TTC DH was a bit hesitant as we didn't have alot of money. But I told him that both our career choices left our income limited and if we waited to be rich first we'd NEVER have kids. We would be responsible and make it work.

Wow. That's a rant. But I do think there is too much pressure to have everything figured out before you even try to have kids or, if the time comes, that there is shame in asking for help. The baby-shower threads turn into insult threads about providing for your own kids and not asking for handouts. (which I don't get as EVERYONE gets showers and gifts here in Canada)


----------



## Clareabell

Me to, I would burst a blood vessel if I went on! 

What does everyone think of the name Niamh? Our sir name is Cottrell-Young. DH and I love it but I told some friends who said nobody would ever be able to pronounce it correctly.


----------



## smileylexie

I love the name Niamh, saying it in my head it comes clearly as well i think!


----------



## Aaisrie

My name's Eve but lots of people think it's Niamh because of the pronounciation!!

Mel your wee schnauzer is gorgeous!

Thank you Starry!


----------



## Starry Night

I saw that name elsewhere but have no clue how to pronounce it. Is it a variation of Naomi? (Nay-oh-me)? Or am I way off? lol 

Ugh, trying to upload a photo of my current "baby" (feels weird referring to a pet as a baby) but the uploading button isn't working for me today. You'll just have to believe me when I saw my cat is really cute. :winkwink:


----------



## DragonMummy

I think a lot of the baby shower convos have gone a bit narky because its soooo different over here. We don't do baby showers in the UK, not traditionally anyway. And as it's not a tradition if someone has one it just looks like theyre mithering for free stuff. Would love to live in Canada/US and have a lovely celebration with gifts for baby and cakes and tea!!! 

i think the main issue is the sense of entitlement. I don't think anyone has issues with giving to those who need it. It's people who think the whole world owes them a free lunch! And you're right Starry. A good childhood has nothing to do with "stuff". It's about love and security and being a family. I started my life living with my mum and dad in my Nan's house until they got the money together for a flat. People have a bloody strange idea as to what "deprived" is these days. My DH is used to having 2 foreign holidays a year for his whole life, as are his parents. we lent them £500 once to clear a debt as the creditors were starting to gripe and they decided that the whole matter was so stressful, they'd be better off spending the money on a week in spain. I was livid! We couldn't afford to go on holiday but had jus forked out for them to go! 

Now we have a week in a caravan somewhere cheap and make our own fun. I think you appreciate things more when youre not spoon fed all the time.


Oh i don't even know what I'b banging on about now. But i agree with you all and me love you long time. I said I wasn't going to post any more didn't I? :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

It's pronounced NEEVE x


----------



## DragonMummy

Clare if you like the name, it's not uncommon to spell it phonetically like Neve. That way hubby won't get confused :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

yeah that would be way too compicated for a man! lol xx


----------



## Starry Night

Wow. I would NEVER have gotten Neve out of that spelling. But now I know and I feel a little bit smarter. ;)

I for sure agree that the sense of entitlement is annoying. I have opinions (uh oh) on abusers of the system as well. We live near a community of low-income housing where everyone is on benefits of some kind. Yet, you see mothers with 4 kids in tow pushing a shopping cart full of alcohol and cigarette cartons. It's hard not to judge. I mean, feeding 4 kids is expensive and beer and cigarettes in that quantity is also expensive. You'd think there would be at least a box of cereal amongst the groceries... Unfortunately, the abusers give a bad name to those who do need the help and are honest, hard workers. Also, I'm not sure how the system is set up in the UK, but here in Canada it often is better to be unemployment than to find temporary work at a minimum-wage job. DH has been off work for some time but unemployment is based off of what you had been making. So even though he's getting 50 to 60% of his old pay check it is still more than what he'd make working full time on minimum wage (and his salary wasn't that large to begin with). It's hard to break free with so little incentive. Though unemployment does have an expiry date. It runs out after 10 months, I believe. I've never been on Welfare so I don't know how that works. The benefits we receive are entirely based on what our jobs have been and what we had made.


----------



## freckles09

Awww Mel your doggy is gorgeous! I LOVE dogs!

Here is my baby :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







mik.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Clareabell

Ah DM my parents are Irish and it would be unacceptable for it not to be spelt the Gaelic way. Aasirie I love the name Eve, Evie and Eva are also high on my names list.


----------



## Doodlepants

Well said Mel!! Your dog is gorgeous!!!!!

Starry, I completely agree, Holly and this one will be sharing a room for at least a couple of years, I think as long as they're loved that's all that matters- and thats more than some kids get after all :)

DM- My MIL has a caravan that she said we can use so we're hoping to go away in it soon! I'm so excited! You're right, you make your own fun! :)

I like that name Clarebell! :)

As for me....

I DID IT!!!!!! I finally cracked it!! I'm full on knitting!!! Does it look perfect?...well, not quite, but it's pretty bloody good, and made with love :) I'm sooo pleased with myself! (especially after watching a 10 min video on you tube on how to use a sewing machine.... bugger that!!)
xx


----------



## Starry Night

OK. Here is my precious kitty.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN9100.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 3


----------



## melissasbump

freckles09 said:


> Awww Mel your doggy is gorgeous! I LOVE dogs!
> 
> Here is my baby :cloud9:


Thankyou, so is yours! Hes a complete star but he thinks hes a human and yes im to blame for that. What a character though! He is gonna have his nose put out of joint thats for sure! Gonna still have to give him lots of cuddles xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I have two fish.... I'll spare you the pictures. We used to have rabbits but the local pikeys kept nicking them.... Poor little stewed pets... Although to be fair, Dougie could easily have fed a family of 6, fat git....


----------



## melissasbump

i think we should see some fish pics...lol


----------



## freckles09

melissasbump said:


> freckles09 said:
> 
> 
> Awww Mel your doggy is gorgeous! I LOVE dogs!
> 
> Here is my baby :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Thankyou, so is yours! Hes a complete star but he thinks hes a human and yes im to blame for that. What a character though! He is gonna have his nose put out of joint thats for sure! Gonna still have to give him lots of cuddles xxClick to expand...

Yep my dog will definately notice the change too - she is ALWAYS getting attention so think she will be quite jealous! But as you say just have to make sure we give lots of cuddles!

DM i can't believe your rabbits kept getting stolen! :nope:


----------



## melissasbump

oh by the way.. who likes my ebay bargin... rocking moses basket stand for £2.10! never mind the £10 its gonna cost me in petrol to collect it! lol


----------



## DragonMummy

We just gave up in the end after having 3 nicked. Fortunately H was young enough that we just didn't mention them and got rid of the run and he forgot they existed


----------



## Doodlepants

Since we are proudly showing off our mutts.... 

This is Shelby xxx
 



Attached Files:







13 week scan xxxx 1199.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DragonMummy

still a bargain! theyre about £25 normally


----------



## DragonMummy

oh hello Shelby!!!! She's gorgeous


----------



## melissasbump

Very cute little Shelby!! x


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks, she's a bit bigger now, I need to get my camera out more!

Thats awful about your rabbits! Holly want's fish, I think she want's the 'Finding Nemo' fish tank more than the fish though... :)


----------



## BlueViolet

I woke up this morning with an awful sore throat, so I don't think I'll be doing much today. Yesterday I organized a ton of files and took care of cooking and laundry. I also played some music for the nugget and got some good wiggles. I hope that meant he or she liked the music. My husband kept worrying that the headphones were on too loud at half volume. I'm assuming a lot of the sound gets muffled going through the belly, especially with the layer of insulation I've got. :blush: 

Today, I think I'll be a couch potato blowing my nose every minute and sneezing. I did allow myself a cup of coffee to go through the latest posts. Wow, it took over an hour, but here it goes. HAHA! 

Aaisrie, the clothes are adorable. I especially like the Winnie the Pooh. Your money situation sounds awful. I wouldn't worry about people judging. You know you're doing the best you can for your child and baby. Your place sounds lovely. I love your pictures. 

Bb, the heartbeat thing is a myth. Babies have high heart beats in the beginning and then they slow down as their heart gets more developed. You'll find out soon! 

Dan-o, that outfit is so cute!

Mel, your craving is funny! You didn't put eggs in it, so I don't see a problem with not cooking it. You can try putting that mixture on top of chopped apples in the oven. Yum! Also, your dog is very cute! 

Lexie, thanks for the birthday wish. It's not till March, though...hehe. It was Blue Bear's birthday. I know, two of us with blue in the name makes it confusing. 

DM, I know what you mean about politics. It's so frustrating. The US is in quite a mess of an economy right now and no one can agree on anything. 

Starry, I definitely agree with you that you don't need to be rich to raise children. I taught children who were extremely spoiled and acted entitled and it was such a shame. Their parents worked in DC and barely came home. So to make it up to them they would buy them everything you can imagine - Gucci and Christian Dior bags, fancy shoes, iphones, blackberries, etc. One had a birthday party on a cruise ship and he invited his "closest" friends. They didn't care how they did in school because mommy or daddy would call in and complain about a bad grade. I'm not saying all students were like that, but enough were that it made teaching difficult. I want to provide for my child, but I want him or her to appreciate hard work because there is no substitute for it. Money always runs out, but a good work ethic gets people far. Also, cute kitty all curled up in your chair! 

Freckles, that's a gorgeous husky! Love the snow :) 

Doodle, your puppy is gorgeous. I want to steal her. I'm definitely enjoying all the pet pictures. Our dog has been and always will be our first "baby." He taught us a little about parenting and being consistent, except that we won't be able to tell our baby to go take a dump in the yard even though it would save on diapers. :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

we have fancy goldfish. they look super exotic with their big fan tails but are mega low maintenance....


----------



## freckles09

Awww Shelby is very cute Doodle!!! 

Sounds like you got a fab bargain on ebay Mel! :thumbup:


----------



## smileylexie

Whilst we're on puppies and dogs, here's my baby




Jasper :D


----------



## melissasbump

AWWWW..loving all the animals. Jaspers beautiful xx


----------



## smileylexie

BlueViolet said:


> Lexie, thanks for the birthday wish. It's not till March, though...hehe. It was Blue Bear's birthday. I know, two of us with blue in the name makes it confusing. =QUOTE]
> 
> Gosh i feel like an idiot now :dohh::dohh:
> 
> I'm so sorry Bluebear :hugs:
> 
> I thought i was doing so well getting to know all your names!! my brains gone right mushy, i'll just go and hide in a corner :blush:


----------



## Aaisrie

Gorgeous puppers everyone!

DM oranda? Saraya got a big tank for her 1st birthday [the joys of OH family petshop and getting stuff at cost price!!] she had a tonne of oranda/black moor etc and some minnows but unfortunately with my being in hospital so much recently no-one else bothered to feed them so we're down to 1 oranda and 1 minnow!


----------



## melissasbump

Very sad news about BabyBoyle losing her little girl at 16 weeks, she has been so strong, my heart goes out to her...:nope: xx


----------



## Tor81

Melissa, thanks for the tip on the ideal home show tickets, is that in Earls Court? Would love to go but we&#8217;re off to see DH&#8217;s parents tomorrow to celebrate Chinese new year. And I love Rocky, how adorable is he?!

Freckles, how was Usher, tell all!

Aaisrie, I love the cute outfits you&#8217;ve bought, my personal favourite is the Winnie the Pooh one. &#9786; And your cottage looks amazing, what a great place for kids to grow up! And like the other girls have already said, please don&#8217;t ever feel you need to justify yourself on here, we&#8217;re all your friends and understand completely.

Doodle, how&#8217;s your knitting coming on? And I love Shelby the Andrew Puppy!

Clareabell, I love the name Niamh, but I must admit when I first came across it a few years ago I did pronounce it wrong. I suppose it depends on your feelings about having to correct people a lot, personally it would put me off because people get both my first & surname wrong a lot!

DM, do you really think your bunnies were stolen to be eaten? That&#8217;s barbaric.

BV, I was wondering earlier about how loud to play the music to baby, its hard to know what would be loud enough to hear but not too noisy that it would scare or deafen them!!

Lexie, yet another very cute puppy dog.. I want one!

AFM, midwife appointment this afternoon went well, everything normal! I asked to hear heartbeat & she said they&#8217;re not meant to do it until 24 weeks now, but she was so lovely & did it anyway, so that was the first time I&#8217;ve ever heard it, we could also hear baby moving around &#8211; AMAZING.

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Tor - that's great you got to hear the HB. I think every place has their policies, even though I'm measuring a week bigger than dates they won't change them until 20w scan as that's their policy!


----------



## melissasbump

Tor.. yes its at Earls Court, think its something like 8th -27th March. xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Melissa- I hadn't heard about baby boyle... :( Thas awful!

Tor- glad your mw appointment went well!
xxxx


----------



## Tor81

melissasbump said:


> Tor.. yes its at Earls Court, think its something like 8th -27th March. xx

Oopps, for some reason I thought it was this weekend! I'll have to check the diary.

Is anyone going to go to the baby show, or anyone been before? It's coming to Birmingham in May so wondering whether @ 7 months its a good time to go or not?

xx


----------



## melissasbump

im going with a friend who is pregant and her mum, not looking to buy anything in particular, just thought it would be a nice day out, get your tickets in advance though as you pay about £8 more on the door! (If anyone has noticed yes im a bit of a bargin hunter!) x


----------



## Sherri81

Aaisrie, there is no judgement from anyone here about your situation. Your situation is yours, just like mine is mine, and no one should judge why any of us are in the situation we are in, (although I do judge when people use welfare money, or grants or whatever you guys call it there, for drugs and alcohol, or smokes. I definitley judge in those situations.) But, I mean, you had problems with an ex and it left you homeless.... Who am I to judge that?

If people couldn't have kids because of a lack of money, then I wouldn't even be here right now. My parents were poor poor. As in, we lived off of the fish my dad caught in the river every day, and we lined up for food from the food banks. It was the early 80's, no one had money. Yeah, I hated wearing crappy clothes, and not going on vacations.... But I have a better sense of things now. We don't go on vacations because we can't afford it. We have money troubles because I can't work during pregnancy, which has been my life for the past how many years??

So don't feel you have to explain anything to us...

And you guys don't have baby showers over there?? WTH?? That is crazy!! I guess I am just used to the way it is over here. I thought everyone did baby showers. The baby showers we do though don't include big ticket items. Like for the shower I had with Greg, it was just a lot of fun games, good food, cakes etc, and we got things like receiving blankets, wash cloths, a bath tub, clothes... Nothing big like a stroller or crib or anything. So its not really an entitlement thing here. Its just for fun, and sometimes people don't bring anything, and I never complained at all when they didn't. It was just a reason for a party and some fun. Now, my SIL, she just had her 3rd baby, and she didn't get one. It was like 15 months after her last baby was born (which she did have a shower for), and I think if she had have expected one, then that would have been a bad attitude from her. You know... its her 3rd, she's already had 2. Now its up to them to make it. And yes, a new baby is exciting, but not enough for a shower again, I guess.

Oh, and here is my nut job.

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/003-1.jpg

I ordered her after my 4th pregnancy ended in a loss. I wanted something to fill the hole. And then she was ready to go just days after my 5th pregnancy ended in a loss as well. So she kind of came to us in a turbulent time. But things are good now. Disregard the date on that, lol. It was Easter of 2010 that it was taken (I don't know how to set the date on our old camera).


----------



## Sherri81

Wow, I just saw how bad that looked 'we ordered her.' It wasn't ordering so much as tracking down a breeder who was scheduling her bitches to have a litter that year. She had just done a breeding, and knew her bitch was pregnant, but didn't know how many puppies she would be having. So we had to send in a deposit on the litter, because bulldog's are hard to come by. So in a way, yes, it was ordering her, but not really....


----------



## melissasbump

Sherri shes gorgous, whats her name? xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Tor, I've not been, I wanted to go but we can't do the weekend that it's on here, it looks good! I think 7 months is a good time to go- they have really good prices on things so you could save up and get stuff there? xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww thank you Sherri, that means a lot <3 I love your little bitch, she's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Just have to say, i agree with Aaisrie about the surestart grant, i won't get it either and i was kinda relying on it for the big stuff as i never kept anything of Abbie's (plus i'm having a boy so it wouldn't have been much use if i had!) Its awful that genuine people who just need a bit of help are being left to deal with it, i know there are loads exploiting the system but there are many who aren't and peoples circumstances should be taken into account, its unfair the way its been done!

Also wanted to say that no-one is judging you, everyones situation is different and we don't all pop out children for the money (what we go through for our children is not worth the money to be honest, i couldn't do this for a few extra pennies!), i suppose i'd be judged aswell since i am not working and claiming benefits, people see that and make snap judgements and assume i don't want to work! That annoys me because what they don't see is that my 5 year old daughter has Autism and at the moment i cannot work, one day i would love to but i still have to be around for her so it's never going to be full time well paid jobs i can have! People judge whats on the outside but they don't see the reasons behind it, no-one has the right to judge you without having gone through the things we have to go through!

Turned into a bit of a rant lol sorry, it's a touchy subject and it really gets to me as you can tell!

Truth is we are all here for support and an outlet for our pregnancy concerns, not to judge each others situations and i'm glad this is a very supportive thread i don't feel i will be judged here, there are some threads that get up my nose and i just have to ignore them because if i wrote what i really thought about their judgemental comments i'd be kicked off lol xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Sigh.... is going to be one of those nights....


----------



## melissasbump

Shitefest friday night...


----------



## Doodlepants

You're right Kelzy, too many people judge. Thankfully not on here :)

Holly has just informed me that when she grows up she wants to be the tooth fairy! This is a BIG improvement on 'when I grow up, and I'm a BOY, I want to play football'.... She is still learning that we don't change gender when we grow up! Also when explaining to her that the special chocolate grandad has doesn't have sugar, she said 'I don't like sugar either mummy, it gives me dogs in my tummy!' She's so random bless her!
xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Are you working DM? Do you get lots of interesting call or all drunk people?


----------



## DragonMummy

mostly drunk people with a few overactive imaginations. My first call of the evening involved deeply suspicious doughnuts....


----------



## DragonMummy

Doodlepants said:


> You're right Kelzy, too many people judge. Thankfully not on here :)
> 
> Holly has just informed me that when she grows up she wants to be the tooth fairy! This is a BIG improvement on 'when I grow up, and I'm a BOY, I want to play football'.... *She is still learning that we don't change gender when we grow up! *Also when explaining to her that the special chocolate grandad has doesn't have sugar, she said 'I don't like sugar either mummy, it gives me dogs in my tummy!' She's so random bless her!
> xx

You speak for yourself!!! :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> mostly drunk people with a few overactive imaginations. My first call of the evening involved deeply suspicious doughnuts....

lol....:witch::hangwashing:


----------



## Doodlepants

:rofl: That sounds funny, although I'm sure when you get it all the time it becomes annoying...


----------



## Blue_bear

Cute animal piccys, i wont bore you all with mine. I think i actually own half a zoo!! Lol.


----------



## Sherri81

Her name is Chloe! And all she does is sleep. When I ask her if she wants to go for a walk, she hides behind the chair. :roll: The perfect dog for people who don't want to be active...

DM, I want your job!! Seriously, how did you get it? Special training or anything required? What happens if you laugh out loud at someone when they make calls like that?


----------



## DragonMummy

@Sherri - yeah we get 2 months in training school then another 4 months on the phones with a tutor. We have had occasions where we've had to mute our headsets from giggling - most notably when I was tutoring someone and she was trying to give the non urgent number to this old boy who was deaf as a post and it took her 20 minutes as he kept writing it down wrong. In the end we just got someone to call him back!


----------



## melissasbump

Sherri, my dogs the opposite, its not the word "walkies" that gets him going, its when i get a poo bag out of the drawer, and he has a knack of making me feel guilty when i dont take him out! x


----------



## SugarBeth

Just got back from my appointment! Didn't need to worry all day yesterday, baby was fine, had a heartbeat of 144 and my belly is currently measuring 18 cm. 

I also got my next ultrasound booked! I should know the gender of this baby on March 4th. I'm excited! :happydance:

I was SO scared about my weight, I don't own a scale, and I hadn't been to the doctors in ilke 6 weeks, and I've had such a big appetite the last three weeks. i admit, I've been eating fast food and chocolate, so I got super nervous! I took off my jacket and shoes before climbing on the scale and closing my eyes, but the nurse said I was fine - I was 128 pounds! I was afraid I'd skyrocket up to 140 already. I so far gained about 8 pounds in pregnancy so far. 

After the appointment, my husband and I stopped off at Panara Bread's bakery for a bit of their yummy bread and a giant cinnamin roll, which I'm enjoying now.


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh SB sounds gorge!


----------



## smileylexie

melissasbump said:


> Sherri, my dogs the opposite, its not the word "walkies" that gets him going, its when i get a poo bag out of the drawer, and he has a knack of making me feel guilty when i dont take him out! x

Same happened to me! i felt so guilty i had to move the bags from the drawer to a different place.


----------



## DragonMummy

urgh..... mega trapped wind and no tablets with me.... am hoping rennie do the trick. i pity those around me :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

Oooho Cinamon rolls yummy! OH is currently making me a melt in the middle chocolate pudding with custard for my desert so il have to make do with that. mmmmmmmmmm! xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Ooh, I love chocolate pudding right now. I made a whole large bowl full (enough to make a pie with) and tried my best to not eat all of it in one night! Oh, I'm so bad at temptation cravings!


----------



## DragonMummy

I have chocolate digestives..... it's just not the same....


----------



## mummySS

Goodness all these pets are SOOOO CUTE! I want one! 

We have a tropical fishtank but it's DH's job to clean them and he never gets round to it, so it's frankly embarrassingly dirty. When the tank's clean I could stare at them for hours, their pretty colours are so relaxing. 

Aw Doods I am melting at holly, so adorable. I love the things kids say, they just crack you up the whole time. 

DM, your job does sound hilarious! I guess the novelty might wear off though? If you're answering 999 calls then you must get some pretty serious ones too right? 

Sorry i haven't been good at responding to everyone today. Busy day at work and haven't quite managed to keep up!

xx


----------



## samzi

Had the MW today, my 16 week appt. A bit late but heyho.

Had triple test done as i had it done with DD as well although now its the quad test (or something) anyway all went well, mw found the HB straight away. Just waiting on my scan letter now, hope it comes soon!


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah we do get the odd horror. not too bad as it's a very nice county to live in in terms of crime rates (hence house prices). and we do get some really daft ones - just google funny 999 calls for some example. i seem to remember one kent got last year involving snowman theft :rofl:


----------



## smileylexie

DragonMummy said:


> and we do get some really daft ones - just google funny 999 calls for some example. i seem to remember one kent got last year involving snowman theft :rofl:

I remember seeing that one in the news!


----------



## Sherri81

I'd be super shitty on a call center like that. Dealing with emergencies I could do, but dealing with people calling about snowman theft, or dodgy doughnuts... Man I would be likely to tell them to shut the f*** up and stop wasting my time. I can't keep my mouth shut in instances like that.

As for the wind... just let it out slowly. If its silent, no one can blame you. That is my motto. And when someone smells something, just blame it on someone else. Works everytime!

Yeah... my dog is definitely one of a kind. :roll: I can't tell you how many times I have been 'walking' her, and she just decides she doesn't want to walk anymore, and she just lies down on the road. Well you try getting a 50 pound bulldog to move when she doesn't want to!! She has an odd body shape, so you can't just pick her up, and you can't drag her because her center of gravity is so low. People walk by and laugh their asses off at me!

Wow, I am watching one hell of a show right now. This 21 year old man had sex with a 12 year old girl. When she was 13, she got pregnant with him. He got sent to jail for being a sex offender. She had another man's baby when he was locked up. She said this guy was charged with rape, but 'you can't rape someone who isn't a virgin.' So now, at 19, her man is out, they are married (married at 14), and have 4 kids. And the girl's mom is okay with all of this!! And the girl said she had every right to have sex, have a baby, and get married, because she 'was smarter than most of the girl's in her grade. She was more mature.'

Like bloody hell!

And yesterday (remember, on bedrest because of the pregnancy and the heart, so I watch a lot of daytime tv), there was this girl who at 6 months pregnant, applied to be a prostitute at the Bunny Ranch (a famous, legal, brothel in the States). She was accepted, and is now having sex with up to 5 guys a day. She is the most requested prostitute because guys like playing out their pregnancy fetishes with her. She said she had to turn to prostitution because she had no other job, and her family wouldn't help her out.

What the hell is wrong with people?!?!?


----------



## Blue_bear

I'm still eating birthday cake :)


----------



## Aaisrie

DM - 6 nations starts tonight so I'm sure you'll get a few people having a few too many tonight, Wales/England! I really fancy a suspicious doughnut!!

Sherri I'm getting on a plane to come watch TV with you!!! You have WAY better daytime TV than us!!


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Ladies!! I don't know how you gals keep up with everybody...I think I need a pen and paper to take notes as I read!! I think I'm losing brains cells daily!!

I love everyone's pets!! I think mine are a bit too ugly to photograph...but you gotta love the ugly ones too!!!

@MelissaBump - I'm originally from the US...moved here from Florida. It is very weird living here...the culture is very different....but it's a nice change of pace. My daughter has adjusted well....we had her in a Montessori school in the states and were able to find the same here...so that's made her transition a bit smoother. Check this out....We all had the day off from work today and our boss rented out ski dubai for half the day and we all got to skiing and snowboarding (well, everyone except me).....in the mall in Dubai!! It was the first time my daughter has ever seen snow...and she saw it in the middle of the desert!! Crazy!! That's a perfect example of the Dubai way...everything is over the top here!! 

@Blue Violet - I found some shoes...finally....here's a pic...from my 
webcam....couldn't find a pic online....they are lilac in color in case you can't quite tell....i couldn't quite get myself into the red wedges!! (these are flats)
and my dress is black and gray...didn't want you to think I was a walking pastel painting!!!

Sorry I can't keep up with everybody! Blame it on old age!!
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-02-04 at 23.15.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hann12

evening everyone! I have missed loads today! Its been a stressful day at work so I am glad to be home and doing nothing, though am sad as I'm alone. Just spoke to my OH and he has boarded his plane for the 9 nights away :(
I'm hoping the baby will kick lots and keep me company.

Doodle - sorry its about 10 pages delayed, the clothes I like are on pumpkin patch, the unisex ones, they are so cute! I think I'll order them this weekend to cheer me up!! 

My parents and sister are visiting tomorrow so not alone then so thats good.

Hope everyone has a good night!


----------



## DragonMummy

@Aaisrie - I don't have my doughnuts any other way :rofl:

@Sherri - well you know my diplomatic and sensitive nature.... time wasters get rather a short shrift. I have all the time in the world for genuine victims and advice but people calling 999 because there is a fox in their back garden or because they've been given a dirty courtesy car do not get much airtime!


----------



## Aaisrie

DM I want your job!!!!! And you know everytime I see a doughnut now I'll think of you!


----------



## SugarBeth

Sherri81 said:


> Yeah... my dog is definitely one of a kind. :roll: I can't tell you how many times I have been 'walking' her, and she just decides she doesn't want to walk anymore, and she just lies down on the road. Well you try getting a 50 pound bulldog to move when she doesn't want to!! She has an odd body shape, so you can't just pick her up, and you can't drag her because her center of gravity is so low. People walk by and laugh their asses off at me!

 Sherri, your dog sounds a lot like mine! Even as a puppy, my dog hated walks with me. We'd walk three blocks, maybe, before she'd just lay down in the middle of the sidewalk and that was that. I could tug and pull at her leash, offer treats or anything, but this dog just didn't want to keep going so she'd close her eyes and act like I wasn't there! It was so embarrassing, the one time she chose a church yard at church time to take her nap, and I'm trying to pull her towards home before the church let out and everyone saw my crazy pup!

Even now, she sleeps so much of the time. It'll be interesting once the baby is here, because even though she's a family dog, she HATES the sound of a baby cry because it ruins her 200 daily naps. Any time I watch One Born Every Minute, or a Baby Story, she gets up and leaves the room to sleep somewhere else, but not before giving me a "do you really have to watch this crap?" look! :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

@DM everytime i get one of those calls sent down to my mdt il think of you! LOL X


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann I'm LOVING pumpkin patch!


----------



## Blue_bear

I actually do not dare look at any more baby clothes, i think i now have more than enough. But then everytime i see something cute, i just have to have it!!

I have actually gone a little crazy this week and got all the clothes out and washed and ironed tham all :) Makes me so excited ironing the tiny baby grows. Yes....i am crazy!! Lol.


----------



## Loustar

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to hijack your conversation. I have just joined bnb and have just introduced myself over at the intro thread. 

I'm over 35 and 15 wks and 3 days pregnant, due on 26th July xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm thrilled so many of you are thinking of me :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Loustar! Welcome xxx


----------



## Sherri81

I don't know DM... I think there have been crazier calls in the States. There was this one lady who called 911 cuz her local McDonalds ran out of Chicken Mcnuggets! And she was yelling into the phone about how they needed to get some nuggets to her ASAP. Or this one lady who was threatening to murder her son. But it wasn't like she was seriously going to murder her son. She was just ranting and raving. But it was awesome because she knew the code for a murder and she told the operator she was gonna commit a *** on her son's ass. I'm gonna have to search youtube for them.

Man, I was tugging on Chloe's leash for so long one day, trying to get her off the side of the road, that a fricking wasp came up and stung me under my armpit! I mean, who does that happen to??

I don't know Aaisrie.... I think our daytime tv sucks butt. At least you have that One Born Every Minute show. I wish we had that. I have to admit though, I love those shows about pregnant prostitutes and I love the Jersey Shore!! Oh yeah, there was this talk show on yesterday where this girl claimed she was pregnant with this guy's twins, when her car was struck by an 18 wheeler and when she went to the hospital, she said the babies were removed, stillborn, by c-section. She was apparently 7 months pregnant, and had never shown anyone a single ultrasound pic, and she had no proof that she was ever even pregnant. So the talk show looked into the accident, and there was nothing reported, no nothing to verify this girl's claims. It was pretty sick actually. She made that entire story up to try and get her boyfriend back. That one grossed me out.


----------



## Blue_bear

Hi Lou :hi:


----------



## BlueViolet

Jenni, those shoes are so awesome! I would love a pair. The ruffles and the color gradient are very unique. Plus, they'll be nice and comfortable. I used to have a pair of purple flats with cute details on the front, but my puppy chewed one and then hid the other under the kitchen table for a treat later. Fortunately, he has overcome his shoe chewing, but not after losing 4 pairs of shoes and a pair of flip flops. 

Beth, glad your appointment went well :) 

DM, I love your work stories. Perhaps you should write a novel entitled "The Secret Diary of a London 999 Phone Operator." I guess you'd have to change the city name, but it would still would fly off the shelves.:rofl:


----------



## smileylexie

Hi lou :) welcome!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hi Loustar!

Sherri seriously aside from that last on [that is sick!] I'd love it! Our TV is pretty rubbish, we get jeremy kyle which is like jerry springer only... with no violence and much less exciting story lines!


----------



## Hann12

Hi Loustar welcome! Join the thread - its a really good one to be part of, I might be biased but I'd say it is the best!

Blue bear - how much clothes do you have? I have about 5 new born baby grows and a few 0-3 months. I can justify getting more can't i??
DM - I love pumpkin patch too, i want to buy everything!!


----------



## Sherri81

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEkupBSeY00

She called them 3 seperate times!!


----------



## Jenni4

Hmmmmm..... I just got McDonalds on the way home....my McFlurry wasn't creamy enough....I knew I should have called 999 to fix it!!! :rofl:

Yep...thats right - I had a McFlurry on the drive home....then got home and ate the chicken sandwich and fries... Bad Jennifer!!!


----------



## mummySS

Welcome Loustar!

xx


----------



## BlueViolet

That was hilarious! There's something wrong with our culture. 

I was checking this out last night: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXYY_ep5Nh0


----------



## smileylexie

That video of her falling in the fountain has made my day! Can just imagine it being me though, so so clumsy!


----------



## Loustar

Hi Everyone - thanks for making me welcome - that 911 call to Maccies is hilarious. I feel like that most days! My OH is worried I'm going to get super mahoosive again like I did with the first, so have to do sneaky drive throu's to get McFlurry's. I am in love with the new lion bar one's, so sue me, lol


----------



## melissasbump

Welcome Lou! xx we are all lovely ladies really..if a little crazy at times...:winkwink:


----------



## Hann12

both of those clips are hilarious but i think the fountain one tops it! I can't believe she works in the mall as well!!


----------



## DragonMummy

argh can't see them as I am at work!!! :cry:


----------



## Doodlepants

Welcome Lou!!

Lovely shoes Jenni! 

It seem all of our children will be walking around in matching Pumpkin patch!- I think Sofie said she'd been shopping there too! :)

I officially have the 'lurg', I have a temperature and evrything, boo hoo me!.... Mind you it's nothing compared to the sickness etc you guy's have had!- Speaking of which, has anyone heard from Mrs Wez? Hopefully she's getting better.

Those 999/911 calls are crazy! Some people are such an embarrassment to human kind!
xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Speaking of which I need to go drink my movicol... the ondansetron is awful for constipation... eugh I hate this stuff


----------



## Doodlepants

:rofl: That fountain clip was sooo funny!- did you see the comments underneath? Someone wrote- "Natural selection in action"! Hilarious!


----------



## Doodlepants

Aaisrie said:


> Speaking of which I need to go drink my movicol... the ondansetron is awful for constipation... eugh I hate this stuff

Eugh! I feel for you! That stuff tastes like slime :( Bad times xx


----------



## Tor81

Welcome Loustar

BV, I would def buy that book if DM wrote it!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

me too..... I already have outfits planned for either gender!!! Off to Basingstoke as soon as I'm scanned!


----------



## Hann12

Right experienced ladies help me here!

I have bought 10 babygrows (the little sleeveless ones) for newborns up to 10 pounds. 
I am also planning on buying the following from pumpkin patch:

7 babygrows again sleeveless for new borns up to 10 pounds
7 babygrows for 0-3 months

Does that sounds like I need that many new born ones or should I make some of those newborn ones 0-3 months? 

Thank you!!


----------



## Aaisrie

You might wanna get a smaller size. Saraya was 7lb 10oz when she was born [so just shy of 8lb] and she didn't fit in newborn until she was about 8w! She was in early baby and first size.


----------



## smileylexie

When i had maisie she was a very small baby and took a while to put on weight or grow so i found the newborn ones were usefull, however some people say that they grow so quickly you barely get the use out the newborn ones!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, I've been buying mostly 3-6 months clothes and a few 0-3. One of my friends had a baby that grew so fast most of her clothes were only worn once. I'm thinking I can always run out to the store later if the laundry rotation is not enough. I'm also getting a few swaddling blankets. This is my first baby, so I have no clue. I'll be learning as I go. It does sound like you've got quite a few :)


----------



## Hann12

do you think i should get fewer at pumpkin patch? So hard when they are so cute!!
I really have no clue, I want the baby to be able to wear them all at least a few times. I don't want to get too many 0-3 because by then we'll know the gender and can get blue/pink ones.....


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, are you waiting to find out the gender?


----------



## Hann12

Yes - unless we accidentally see it we want a surprise :)


----------



## smileylexie

we're still undecided about finding out or not, i change my mind each day!


----------



## Sherri81

Okay, but the thing with the fountain clip is that yes, she worked at the mall. BUT, she was suing the mall for not responding quick enough to her, and for embarassing her by putting that video out into the public...

Now, can you tell who that is in the clip? Because I sure can't! It could be a man or a woman for all I can tell. But she is so embarassed about this clip being released that she goes on National television, without either blurring her image, or diguising her voice....

Does anyone see a problem with that...?

I can't even begin to help with the whole question of sizing as we don't size our clothes like that here, and Greg was a micro Prem anyways, so he doesn't really fit into what to expect with a 'normal' baby. Hell, he didn't wear any clothes for almost 3 months!

Well, I must go to school and get the monster now. Here goes my peace and quiet :roll:


----------



## DragonMummy

Sherri I only just got off my high horse - don't get me started on people who can't take responsibility for their own fuck ups and sue everyone they think is to blame.... it will be ugly! :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bear

I think i have enough to dress all of your children here!! Lol.

Im really not sure how many i have but at least 10 of each. Haver gone for a mixture of the sleeveless vests and also full babygrows. Then have got a few little outfits mainly in 0-3 for when we go out and about. Also got a few pairs of little trousers, just light jogging bottom style things and also a few cardigans. 

Have also got scratch mits, socks and booties. 

I have got some things in tiny baby/first size, then newborn and 0-3. Also started picking up bits in 3-6.

Alot of the small stuff was donated from my sister and once her LO is out of his 3-6 i will be getting those too. He was 8lb odd when born and she said he was only in new born for about 2 weeks so really depends on baby.

I find the tesco white vest/babygrows really good value. They have washed and ironed well!! They have also got in some new stock recently with some more exciting colours and patterns.

There is naff all on telly tonight!


----------



## DragonMummy

sod it you'll need it. I was getting through 2 babygrows a day - one for day and one for sleeping. plus extras if you have accidents puking/shitting. plus actual outfits for going out. you can make do with less but you can justify more!


----------



## Aaisrie

What's everyone getting for their OH for Valentines day or do you not do it? I'm looking for inspiration!


----------



## DragonMummy

A gender scan? :rofl:

We just do cards these days. He'll prob buy me flowers, I would normally cook him a nice meal but am working til 9.


----------



## Hann12

Right tomorrow I will place the order! I'm already in bed tonight would you believe!! 

Aaisrie I'd like to do something really thoughtful and probably cheap for my OH for valentines, we don't normally do gifts but I thought I'd do something this year. I would love to hear some ideas though if anyone is doing anything? Thanks :)


----------



## BlueViolet

I usually like to give hand-made stuff for Valentines Day. I used to make mixed CDs, scrapbooks, cookies, collage photo frames, etc. Once my husband made me a computer program. It was dorky, but soo cute that he took the time for it. Now, I'm running out of ideas. I'd love to go to a romantic restaurant, but I might just cook and light some candles.


----------



## Aaisrie

I was looking at history books/dvds on amazon... because he's a history nerd.. especially monarchy or egyptian stuff... [boring!] For Christmas his fav pressie was his subscription to bbc history magazine... wtf? LOL


----------



## Blue_bear

I have no ideas for valentines, its hard to buy for men! Its bad but i cant really remember what we normally do, i think its just cards.


----------



## smileylexie

I really struggle for valentines day seeing as our wedding aniversary was on thurs, it's so close together!

I think a nice snuggle will do us fine ;)


----------



## BlueViolet

Aaisrie, you talking about Amazon reminded me that he has a wish list on there. He wants the movie Clerks among a ton of things. I bought Clerks, and Clerks II for about $20. Not too shabby :) Plus, we'll be able to cuddle up and watch them. They're not romantic or anything, but they're pretty funny. I got Ten Things I Hate About You for myself, which is one of my favorites. It really brings me back. I liked Heath Ledger. Too bad he died so young.


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay so after much deliberation I ordered:



I would rather eat my own pubes than watch it but I'm sure he'll love it!


----------



## BlueViolet

Aaisrie said:


> I would rather eat my own pubes than watch it but I'm sure he'll love it!

:rofl:


----------



## BlueViolet

I must stop shopping online!!! It's too tempting. I found this adorable hat and it's a good thing we don't know the gender yet because I would buy it. I don't think a baby boy would look so good in it. I don't usually like pink, but I can't resist this one. I'd love to have that baby girl in the picture. 

https://www.overstock.com/Baby/Mia-Belle-Baby-Pink-Flower-and-Pearl-Button-Hat/5635841/product.html


----------



## DragonMummy

omg Aaisrie am wheezing with laughter at my desk and getting v odd looks from colleagues!


----------



## Aaisrie

Glad I could amuse you both!! :]


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> That was hilarious! There's something wrong with our culture.
> 
> I was checking this out last night:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXYY_ep5Nh0

 This is actually at my local mall. It's quite funny! Basically since the video went huge, she's beside herself in embarrassment so decided to lash out in suing. 

I don't give my husband gifts for Valentines Day (God knows it's hard enough to figure out good gifts for Christmas and his birthday, both of which just happened) He usually brings home chocolate and says sweet things to me for v-day. But he's really excited because the one day I texted him and said I wanted to go to a steak house for valentine's day and he just thought that was perfect! I've been craving steak for so long now!

Ouch, I sneezed about a half hour ago, and it felt like I ripped something in my lower abdomen! It hurts so much, worse when the baby rolls around. I hate sneezing (though the baby equally hates when I cough too)


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol now I'm checking out baby stuff on Amazon too... Must Stop!!! How funny is this:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41fVwayQGAL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Aaisrie said:


> Lol now I'm checking out baby stuff on Amazon too... Must Stop!!! How funny is this:
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41fVwayQGAL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

hehe we just ordered couple of bibs from ebay that say....

'I just did 9 months inside!'

'Will swop mummy for a toy'

'You think I'm funny? You should see what i just did in my nappy!'

Love them....£2.00 each :thumbup:


----------



## BlueViolet

Beth, I know that mall too. My parents live near there. I worked there at Victoria's Secret during college vacation and never fell in once :)


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> Beth, I know that mall too. My parents live near there. I worked there at Victoria's Secret during college vacation and never fell in once :)

 Haha, yeah I've been going there since I was really little and never had any issues with falling in fountains! (and I was a crazy child that liked to lean over the edge to look at everyone throwing in coins - though I don't think anyway does that anymore?) I wonder if that woman skips the bridge on the other fountain and just walks around, just in case. :haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ok so I haven't been around much latley and decided now I should update in here.....

So the reason I haven't been around much is because on the 27th January should of been my dad's 50th birthday but he was tragically taken away from us at the young age of 47 due to an accident at work.

If you are squeemish or already know you don't have to read this part.

So my dad was at work one day and unfortunatly a ton of sheet metal fell ontop of him causing unbelievable damage his injuries included a 4 inch fracture to his skull with massive pressure in the brain and a huge amount of blood on the brain....He also had internal bleeding of the stomach 6 cracked ribs and a burst lung due to some of the fractures. 2 broken bones in his arm and a perferated earlobe.

To put it in simple terms if he would of survived he would of been deaf, dumb and blind and would of needed round the clock care.

We eventually had to make the decision of turning off his ventilation he died that day leaving behind 5 children (3 step children 2 of his own), wife, brothers and sisters, mother and his only grandson.

My dad was never there to give me away at my wedding and will never know that his eldest daughter is expecting a baby boy and Jake will never truely know who his grandad was....The kindest man I had ever known.

Sorry if this post is long and depressing so I will turn it onto what I have been doing the past couple of days....erm not alot really lol I have had my hair chopped off (I will post pictures tomorrow after I get back from the hairdressers to get my hair dyed) oh and I had my nails done....

Well thats it from me! Good Night xxx

:flower:


----------



## Sherri81

We don't do a damn thing for Valentine's day. My birthday is exactly a week later, then Greg's birthday is March 14, my sis is March 16, my brother is March 18, Ian's birthday is March 23, my SIL's is April 1, and my nephew's is April 15. So we are going to be getting slammed in the next 7 weeks or so with birthday's. No money left for Valentine's day. Not to mention there are about 6 boy's in Greg's class who also have birthday's in March... Plus, that is when we head into breakup, which is where the bush shuts down and my husband will have no job for about 12-14 weeks.


----------



## MrsWez

Sofiekirsten said:


> Ok so I haven't been around much latley and decided now I should update in here.....
> 
> So the reason I haven't been around much is because on the 27th January should of been my dad's 50th birthday but he was tragically taken away from us at the young age of 47 due to an accident at work.
> 
> If you are squeemish or already know you don't have to read this part.
> 
> So my dad was at work one day and unfortunatly a ton of sheet metal fell ontop of him causing unbelievable damage his injuries included a 4 inch fracture to his skull with massive pressure in the brain and a huge amount of blood on the brain....He also had internal bleeding of the stomach 6 cracked ribs and a burst lung due to some of the fractures. 2 broken bones in his arm and a perferated earlobe.
> 
> To put it in simple terms if he would of survived he would of been deaf, dumb and blind and would of needed round the clock care.
> 
> We eventually had to make the decision of turning off his ventilation he died that day leaving behind 5 children (3 step children 2 of his own), wife, brothers and sisters, mother and his only grandson.
> 
> My dad was never there to give me away at my wedding and will never know that his eldest daughter is expecting a baby boy and Jake will never truely know who his grandad was....The kindest man I had ever known.
> 
> Sorry if this post is long and depressing so I will turn it onto what I have been doing the past couple of days....erm not alot really lol I have had my hair chopped off (I will post pictures tomorrow after I get back from the hairdressers to get my hair dyed) oh and I had my nails done....
> 
> Well thats it from me! Good Night xxx
> 
> :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

I don't even know what to say. A terrible tragedy.

:hug:


----------



## curlew

Oh sofie I am so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

Aairisie - you mentioned about having a social worker earlier in a post. I was wondering if you could approach them about a cot for the wee one. It's now towards the end of the financial year and I know our lot are always looking to find things to spend some of our money on as if we don't spend it we loose it the following year. Last year we bought a client a shed!!! and we regularly buy wii's, ninetndo's etc for children. May be worth a try.

DM - hope your evening got a bit better and not so many nutters calling in.

We decided not to exchange valentines gifts this year as our wedding is only a couple of weeks later. We will probabably just have a nice dinner at home.

As for baby clothes I have a few bits of newborn stuff but as DS was 9lb 14 when he was born he didn't stay in it the newborn stuff for more than a week, infact I can recall after my c-section the midwife dressing him for me as i couldn't move and she asked if I had any 0-3 month cothes ready as the newborn vests were too small for him. Fortunately I had washed and ironed everything before going into hospital and just got my mum to pick up some bigger stuff and bring it in. 

I have loads of 0-3 month babygros, vests and short sleeved body suits. Have a few pairs of tracksuit bottoms, some shorts, t-shirts, cardigans, socks, hats, mits and a couple of jacket type things. I will probably get a few more bits and bobs of outerwear once baby is born and I see how the summer is shaping up lol. DS was born in June 2004 and we were living in Devon. It was a heatwave summer that year so he was mainly in vests or nappies and loose clothing, anything to keep him cool. Not sure it will be quite the same in scotland in July - probably need thermals and snowsuits the way its going at the moment:haha:


----------



## dan-o

Really sorry to read about your fathers terrible accident sofie, losing him must have been devastating xx 

Sending :hug:


----------



## Blue_bear

Really sorry to hear about your dad Sof. xx


----------



## Tor81

SK, so sorry to hear about your Dad, it's so tragic. HUGS

Hann, I was in bed before 9pm last night so your 10.30pm was nothing! Hehe, I think it's cos we got home a lot earlier than usual cos of the MW appointment & just started our normal length evening sooner.

Not sure about Valentines day, shame it's a Monday really cos it'll be DH's first day in his new job so don't think he'll be up for much in the evening, hopefully we'll cook a nice romantic meal together or something. Think I'll just get him a card, maybe a personalised one, I wish there were fail safe gifts for men, like flowers/chocs/jewellery for ladies!

What has everyone got planned for this weekend?

xx


----------



## Hann12

Baby is an onion today! Time is flying!

Got my parents here today and my sister staying tonight, just spent 2.5 hours cleaning but feel very smug to have done it all and have the whole weekend to chill now. My OH arrived safely in cape town too so thats good.

Hope you all have a nice weekend, I'll be back on tomorrow(after I have been buying on pumpkin patch of course!)


----------



## caz_hills

So sorry to hear about your Dad - I really feel for you. A close friend lost her Dad during her pregnancy and it was awful for her too. We tried to give her lots of love and time - I hope you are doing ok.

Quiet weeked planned - My hubbie is redecorating our bedroom before the babies arrival so it's exciting! 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## melissasbump

morning everyone.

Sofie.. So sorry to hear your terrible news. There are no words...so:hugs:

Everyone.. i have read through and caught up with everything, sounds like online shopping is dangerous, i havent looked at pumpkin patch.. might have a peek...:winkwink:

With regards to Valentines day.. you are all gonna hate me for this but i think its a commercial waste of money. I am of the opinion that you dont need a certain day to show you love someone.. if you love them you show them everyday. We buy cards but thats pretty much all, and probably will have a nice meal at home.:headspin:

Well im at work today boo hoo! the bonus is though il be lurking on here all day so BEWARE!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

SK that's terrible. Am very close to my dad so the thought of something like that happening is just heartbreaking. Big hugs xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls, found out today im on team :blue: again. :cloud9:


----------



## fifi-folle

Argh, made it to 18 weeks without any bleeding then today after we dtd I had spotting. It lasted about 3 hours with some light cramps and has now stopped. So scared! Don't think there's any point calling midwife though. Such a fright!!! Don't know how you girls do it with regular bleeds!
Sofie nothing anyone can say will change how much you miss your Dad. It's so hard at birthdays. Remember the good times and think how proud he would be of you bringing a grandchild into the world.


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel don't do it - I have aalready mentally spent next months wages on there. Not so bad if I'm team :blue: as I have loads already but if we're :pink: my savings account is fucked :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

I think thats why i havent looked so far, am really trying to hold off buying too many clothes as we are staying neutral, in fact ive bought hardly anything, its my mother bless her who cant control herself ! lol x


----------



## smileylexie

Hello ladies :)

sofiekirsten, sorry to hear about your dad such a tragic story, can't wait to see the pics of your new hair!!

congrats on being team blue topazicatzbet :D

Well i took Maisie swimming this morning, she loves it and is growing with confidence, not so sure whether lo liked it though i right keep getting sharp pains down my side every now and then, 

Hope all's well with you xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Might have an hour's sleep before I go to work......


----------



## smileylexie

sleep, what's that??


----------



## melissasbump

im an insomniac at the mo:wacko:


----------



## BlueViolet

I'm supposed to have a stove delivered today, so now the waiting game begins. They gave us a 4 hr window and I'm so excited, although I just want to take a nap. Last night we went out to a bar/restaurant to hang out and play pool and stayed up a bit late. At first I was a bit disappointed that I couldn't have a drink, but then I saw they had wings. So while my husband drank beer I stuffed my face. All of a sudden there was this wonderful garlic smell and I thought they had garlic bread. I sent my husband to investigate and bring some back to the table. Turns out they didn't have garlic bread, but they had a garlic dipping sauce for the wings. It was absolutely awesome! Wasn't the best thing for the stomach, but it was sooo good. 

SK, sorry to hear about your dad. That's an awful thing to happen. 

DM, I have a feeling once we find out the gender I will also spend our savings account on adorable clothes. Perhaps I should hide my wallet now in preparation. 

Lexie, swimming sounds like fun. I wish we had an indoor pool. Ours is frozen outside. Our dog tested it with a paw and then started running across it. I couldn't get him back soon enough. I was so afraid he was going to fall in through the cover and the ice layer.


----------



## Starry Night

Sofie, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. Thinking of you and your family.


:hug:


----------



## MrsWez

I'm getting out of the hospital today. yay! I can't wait to sleep in my own bed after a nice hot shower. Baby is great, he has been very active. Everytime they try to check his heart rate he would try to hide. poor thing. my goal is to stay out of here till delivery.


----------



## Doodlepants

So so sorry to hear about your dad Sofie, I know there's nothing any of us can say that will make you feel better- thinking of you xxx

Mrs Wez- So pleased you're getting out of hospital, what a relief, I bet you can't wait to get into your own bed!

xxxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Thank you for your kind words it really means alot.

Hair has been done and I love it! I will post a picture of it soon so you can see it along with a bump picture :thumbup:

Had to exchange my week old laptop today which I was really pissed about and had to spend an etra £80 just to get the one I wanted so my laptop is worth £500 :wacko:

Also bought a new dryer today because the old one was knackerd so that was another £200 but money well spent :blush:

Hope your all well!

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## smileylexie

Mrs wez... so pleased to hear that your coming out today :happydance: must be such a relief to have a nice shower and get in your own bed!

My hairdryers going to blow soon i'm pretty sure... i don't really think strong smokey smells are a good sign!!


----------



## mummySS

Hi Everyone, hope you're all having a good saturday. 

SofieK - really sorry to hear about your dad. What a tragic accident, it must have been, and still be, so tough. Birthdays and anniversaries are really hard. BIG :hug:

Mrs Wez - so pleased to hear you're out of hospital! Hope you're feeling much better now?

I've had a lovely day - had my parents, sister & brother in law round today with their twins who are nearly 1. We went for a late lunch at Carluccios, and i am exhausted! Children are soooo tiring especially twins! Gotta get used to it huh!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Stuck at work again. Going to be one of those shifts again....


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, welcome back! Glad you're out of the hospital. So exciting! Are you back to solid foods and if so, what's first on the agenda? 

DM, it stinks you're working on a Saturday. Let us know if you get any entertaining calls :) 

As for me, the new stove was delivered, but we'll have to get a contractor back to install the electric line. He told us there was one in there, and turned out there wasn't. Ops! Perhaps I should have stuck to the gas stove, but the smell was driving me nuts. I also wanted the flat cook-top so I can just wipe it easily. So, it looks nice and pretty and it's got the double oven, but looks like no homemade dinner tonight. Olive Garden it is! It's so sad that all I can think of is what the next meal is going to be. 

We also fought with the vacuum cleaner and for now it's winning. We cleaned it out really well, but turned out the belt was ripped, so we'll have to go find another one. Meanwhile, the house has been taken over by dog hair. One of these days I'm going to shave that dog. It would make bathing easier too. He tends to smell like a wet sheep after we're done and our whole bathroom gets soaked if he shakes before we get a towel on him.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

So here are the pictures!

19 Weeks & 4 Day Bump!



And my new hair do :happydance:



:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

loving the barnet, SK! And top bump pic :D


----------



## smileylexie

Fab bump pick!!!! 
And love the new haircut :)


----------



## DragonMummy

BV think I got all the good ones yesterday. Just seems to be lots of very confrontational peope tonight. Hope that changes, it's bloody tiring!


----------



## BlueViolet

The haircut is so cute! I love it. I'm in the growing out process. Can't seem to make up my mind about the length. 

Online shopping is bad!!! Maybe I'll put this on my birthday wish list. It's a ridiculous price for a t-shirt, but so cute: 

https://www.bumpbabies.com/Product_...d=76&fk_cat_id=1&CFID=606433&CFTOKEN=50575706 

or 

https://www.bumpbabies.com/Product_...id=1&fk_cat_id=1&CFID=606433&CFTOKEN=50575706


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, care to share stories from yesterday? I would love to listen in on today's calls. I bet you're going to get to the point where you're going to tell people where to shove their phones and leave you alone :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

DM you want a doughnut to get you through? 

Wez I'm glad you're getting out!!

SK you look gorgeous! Love the top, it's stunning!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Aaisrie said:


> DM you want a doughnut to get you through?
> 
> Wez I'm glad you're getting out!!
> 
> SK you look gorgeous! Love the top, it's stunning!

hehe it's from New Look it was on sale in there maternity dept. for £4! BARGIN!

:thumbup:


----------



## smileylexie

600 pages :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sofiekirsten said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> DM you want a doughnut to get you through?
> 
> Wez I'm glad you're getting out!!
> 
> SK you look gorgeous! Love the top, it's stunning!
> 
> hehe it's from New Look it was on sale in there maternity dept. for £4! BARGIN!
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

JEALOUS!!! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Doodlepants

Cool bump pic Sofie!- We have the same haircut! Mine was uber long then I had it all chopped a couple of months ago! I love it :)

We went to see the pushchair today and got quite a good deal so I'm glad that's finally done! I feel like if I have to see another pushchair again I'll scream!
So fun last night, I was on the sofa and the baby was kicking so hard he/she was moving Martyn's hand! I cried..... what a wuss! It was mainly because I hadn't felt anything for a day or so and was getting worried, so I think it was relief more than anything!
I'll try and do a bump photo tomorrow :)
xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

Hi huys, well im finally home from work, weekend trains suck! 
Sofie.. loving the bump and the hair!
Mrs Wez.. Glad you are coming out of hospital, no place like your own bed!
DM..Weekend working is crap isnt it? Criminals should take weekends off in my opinion ! 
Doodles.. glad the pushchair issue is sorted and lovely that your baby is kicking that hard! I cant wait to feel mine, and more than that, for OH to feel, its gonna be a special moment!

Im so tired.. sofa chill out yummy dinner and a glass of wine... oh wait...that was the olden days!:wacko:xx Il stick to squash then!


----------



## Tor81

Wow, new stoves, laptops, tumble driers, hairdryers.& vacuum cleaners, sound expensive when we have babies to save for, hope all my appliances hold it together for a few more months!

MrsWez, so pleased your out of hospital, how are you feeling? Pleased to be home I bet!

SK, great bump pic & I love your new do!

Doodle, I'm v jealous of your LO's kicks, I can barely make mine out at the moment, so think it'll be a while before DH gets a feel.

xx


----------



## Starry Night

Mrs Wez, glad you're home now! Hope you don't have to visit the hospital again until baby arrives!

Sofie, love the bump! So cute and the hair is awesome.

AFM, we found out today that DH got the job he applied for! And they're aware of my pregnant situation and are even willing to wait until the baby is born if my doctor says I need to. But we're hoping to get out there in the spring.


----------



## DragonMummy

Aaisrie it strongly depends if it is suspicious or not...


Today's highlight is some bloke shitting in the middle of a residential road.....


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> Aaisrie it strongly depends if it is suspicious or not...
> 
> 
> Today's highlight is some bloke shitting in the middle of a residential road.....

That is a weekly accourance near where I live.....Gross but so true!

:rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Aaisrie it strongly depends if it is suspicious or not...
> 
> 
> Today's highlight is some bloke shitting in the middle of a residential road.....

hmmmm! lol:wacko:

DM just watching the pikey wedding programme from the other night. All i can say is OMG x:dohh:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

melissasbump said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Aaisrie it strongly depends if it is suspicious or not...
> 
> 
> Today's highlight is some bloke shitting in the middle of a residential road.....
> 
> hmmmm! lol:wacko:
> 
> DM just watching the pikey wedding programme from the other night. All i can say is OMG x:dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: I take it you watched the My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding?

Still makes me nearly wet myself every episode! what the heck are those wedding dresses about? :shrug:


----------



## smileylexie

DragonMummy said:


> Aaisrie it strongly depends if it is suspicious or not...
> 
> 
> Today's highlight is some bloke shitting in the middle of a residential road.....


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

made me laugh.... you don't half get some strange calls!!


----------



## melissasbump

Sofiekirsten said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Aaisrie it strongly depends if it is suspicious or not...
> 
> 
> Today's highlight is some bloke shitting in the middle of a residential road.....
> 
> hmmmm! lol:wacko:
> 
> DM just watching the pikey wedding programme from the other night. All i can say is OMG x:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I take it you watched the My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding?
> 
> Still makes me nearly wet myself every episode! what the heck are those wedding dresses about? :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah watching it now.. im strangely addicted....:wacko:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

melissasbump said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Aaisrie it strongly depends if it is suspicious or not...
> 
> 
> Today's highlight is some bloke shitting in the middle of a residential road.....
> 
> hmmmm! lol:wacko:
> 
> DM just watching the pikey wedding programme from the other night. All i can say is OMG x:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I take it you watched the My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding?
> 
> Still makes me nearly wet myself every episode! what the heck are those wedding dresses about? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah watching it now.. im strangely addicted....:wacko:Click to expand...

hehe I love it :thumbup:


----------



## dan-o

DragonMummy said:


> Today's highlight is some bloke shitting in the middle of a residential road.....

OMG Just spat my tea across the keyboard reading that!!!! :rofl: :shock:


----------



## dan-o

Sofiekirsten said:


> So here are the pictures!
> 
> 19 Weeks & 4 Day Bump!
> 
> View attachment 164796
> 
> 
> And my new hair do :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 164797
> 
> 
> :flower:

Beautiful bump pic sofie! xx


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, that's hilarious! The area must be pretty safe if people consider that an emergency.


----------



## Florabelle

Hi ladies. Posting here for the first time.

My bump......
16+5, 17+2 and yesterday at 18+1.

My bump literally popped out at 16+5. I had nothing before then.

https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d190/CymraegPixie/photo-7.jpg
https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d190/CymraegPixie/photo-8.jpg
https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d190/CymraegPixie/photo-9.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

BV that was on the non urgent line - we cover both and take turns to man the 999 lines. Am in 9's at the moment - busy busy!


----------



## Doodlepants

Lovely pics Florabelle!

That gypsy wedding programme's awful! I hate myself for watching it!

DM- Sounds like you're having a more interesting saturday night than me! I'm on the sofa watching transformers.... Hopefully no shitting in the road on this end!
We went to Godalming today- is that where you used to live? 'Twas beautiful!
x


----------



## Sherri81

Boring Saturday's all around, except for DM and the people shitting on the road. That is so gross, lol.

Sofie I do like your hair and bump. Very good pics.

Mrs Wez, so glad you are out of the hospital. It feels so good getting back to your own home again huh?

Starry that's good news about the job.

Ok, can I charge my husband with being an inconsiderate asshole? Like, is there something I can actually charge him with that will get him the fuck away from me?

So I am upstairs here, and he went down to the basement to play Guitar Hero (because apparently this is the number one concern for a guy who is 38). Whatever, I don't care what he does. But then, all of a sudden, he is singing so fricking loudly, that I can't even hear the tv up here over him. So I try to tell him to be quiet, but he can't hear me. So I go downstairs to ask him to tone it down and this is his response "it's not singing unless you belt it out, so fuck off and go for a walk or something if you don't want to hear me. Or turn the tv up even louder.'

How inconsiderate?!?!? I'm on bedrest because of this pregnancy and my heart and he is telling me to go out for a walk, at -7 celsius, on icy roads, just so he can keep playing his game and singing. Turn the damn thing down for God's sake!! How hard is that?? 

So I come back upstairs and turn the tv up to a 40, and the stero is turned up to halfway, so I don't even know what level that is combined, and all I can here is him still!! So I ask him to turn it down again and he tells me if I don't shut up, he is going to turn it up even louder, and I should just leave.

What the hell? Where is his thought process? Lets see, pregnant wife who is in a high risk pregnancy, and its her 8th, and she just had a really rough surgery a few weeks back, oh and now her heart isn't working... But yeah, screw you, go for a walk and get out of my hair so I can sing really obnoxiously loudly.

So now my heart is racing because of the arguement, and I have some cramps, and since I never feel the baby much anyways, it has me concerned obviously.

Maybe I should call fricking 999...


----------



## DragonMummy

yep - I was in Milford a little village just outaide the 'Ming. Harry went to nursery there x


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey Sherri sounds like a deployable domestic to me! Might be out of our despatch area though :rofl:


You have my sympathies, as one person with an inconsiderate arse as a DH to another xxx


----------



## mummySS

Ooh Sofie good bump - and lovely barnet! And i love your top too!

Starry, congrats to your hubby on his job, that is great news. 

I took some bump pics tonight. DH had to take about a million as i kept saying 'i look minging' in all of them, lol. Will try and upload tomorrow!


----------



## Sherri81

Well DM, I'm sure he's still gonna be an asshole by the time you or the bobby's (or whatever you guys call them, lol), get here! It's pretty much been a steady downhill course for.... oh... the last 8.5 years I'd say. There were some good times in the first 3 months... and then I don't know what happened.


----------



## Sherri81

PS, I say he's your guys' problem anyways, as he is still a British Citizen. So come on over and get him. You guys can have him back.


----------



## DragonMummy

bobby's :rofl: - love how you guys think we talk!!!


----------



## Britt11

congrats on DH getting the job Starry :happydance::happydance: so happy for you :hugs:

great bump pics ladies, Sophie dont know what your hair looked liked before, but I love that cut!! totally suits you :thumbup:

Sorry about DH Sherri and DM, they can be a pain hey. Mine was being a bit of a jerk a few days ago but has totally redeemed himself lately. Treating me like a princess like I should be


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: get him deported, Sherri!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just incase some of you don't know Amanda Holden has lost her baby.....

I don't want to cause anyone any worry as your are all blooming but I think it should be acknowledged.

Amanda gave birth to a stillborn baby boy at just 7 months pregnant

My heart goes out to her and her family at this sad time

:cry:


----------



## DragonMummy

Britt mine is on best behaviour too. Brown nosing for england....

Soooo tired.... only hours left :happydance:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Britt11 said:


> congrats on DH getting the job Starry :happydance::happydance: so happy for you :hugs:
> 
> great bump pics ladies, Sophie dont know what your hair looked liked before, but I love that cut!! totally suits you :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry about DH Sherri and DM, they can be a pain hey. Mine was being a bit of a jerk a few days ago but has totally redeemed himself lately. Treating me like a princess like I should be

Hey hun,

This is what my hair looked like on new years eve


----------



## DragonMummy

thats hideous news - just read it on the news. poor woman....


----------



## MrsWez

I'm not sure who Amanda Holden is but that's devastating. 

I'm feeling better, not great but better. My official diagnosis is Hyperemesis again, but my OB thinks I had a virus. I'm able to eat solid foods and ate some yummy wild rice and chicken soup and a mini cupcake. Baby has been active, letting me know he is okay. :cloud9: Even with all the medicine in my system, his heart rate has been a steady 155. My DH has been awesome. He's been staying with me for hours at a time (very boring I'm sure), waiting on me hand and foot and giving me moral support and listening when I'm upset. :kiss: I feel very loved.


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks ladies for all the kind words and thinking about me.

Sofie, you are so pretty, love your hair. 

Sherri, sorry your DH is being an ass. Maybe you should "accidentally" break his guitars.

Cute bumps everyone. When I'm feeling less crappy and look healthier I'll post a pic.

So sorry if I missed anyone, hope you all are happy, healthy and are doing well. You ladies are the best!!! :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Sherri81 said:


> PS, I say he's your guys' problem anyways, as he is still a British Citizen. So come on over and get him. You guys can have him back.

:haha: too funny

Sophie- you were stunning there as well, but you really stand out with your new haircut, you look like a model

I am so sorry to hear of Amanda Holden's tragic story (dont know who she is though). I work in L&D's and stillborns are tramatic for everyone involved, the staff usually needs debriefing afterwards. I cant even imagine

DM- kudos for you doing night shift while pregnant, that must be so hard. Its not even 9pm here and I am ready for bed

MrsWez- hope you are feeling better
hugs


----------



## Sherri81

I think if I broke his 'guitars' (because we all know Guitar Hero guitars aren't really guitars), then there really would be a need to call 999. And I'm pretty sure it would be the neighbours calling to report him for murder...

I think he's avoiding me today because he's mad at me because I kicked him and kicked him last night until he would stop snoring. He really pisses me off with that. I am one of those people that will wake up if someone drops a feather. He can sleep through his alarm going off cranked full volume. So his snoring keeps me awake til all hours. It can be resolved really easily by him wearing Breath Right Nasal Strips, which we have like 100 of, because his mom works in a medical office and they always gets freebies. But he says they are uncomfortable, so he would rather snore in my ear all night, keeping me awake, rather than put an f-ing strip on his nose. Consequently, I spent every half hour last night punching and kicking him, telling him to shut up. Finally, at 5AM, I freaked out and kicked him so bloody hard and told him to get a fucking strip on his nose. He got so mad, he went and slept on the couch. Whatever, he eats so many onions he smells like one, and that bothers me too. Maybe he'll sleep out there every night.

So yes, he has been avoiding me all day by staying downstairs, but I am convinced he just sits there and dreams up ways to piss me off.

And no, I am not hormonal. He smells, he snores, and he is annoying.


----------



## fifi-folle

Sherri81 said:


> And no, I am not hormonal. He smells, he snores, and he is annoying.

...He's a man!:haha: 
Can't live with them, can't live without them! Thankfully we have a spare room but funnily enough my DH is never the one to go and sleep through there. He thinks I'm making it up when I tell him he snores, one of these days I'll record him and let him hear how annoying it is!!! Although I worry that these days I also snore with my perma-cold. 
Mind you I'm up at 5am because I'm sore, and after the spotting earlier I'm a bit paranoid, should've just called the midwife when it happened, or at least called my Mum (former midwifery tutor) although with her M.S. I don't like to worry her. :dohh:


----------



## SugarBeth

My husband took off work this weekend (the first weekend he's taken off work in many months) to spend time together. We woke up early to work on the nursery and sort through bills, but unfortunately we wore ourselves out by 6:30PM. Accidently fell asleep until 10:30PM and now we're both wide awake at near 3AM. There's no good tv on and it just feels wrong to continue cleaning so late at night!

It's not too different for me though, baby likes this time of night more than any other time. So for now, we're cuddling on the sofa with our dog and feeling for all the kicks and rolls baby is doing inside. Hopefully this awake feeling wears off soon though, my brain is trying to convince me I'm tired every time I glance at the clock, but then I'm completely restless the moment I lay down.

Edit: after 6 am, still awake. =/


----------



## Hann12

I read about Amanda Holden before going to sleep last night and then dreamt that it happened to me, its awful, why do people miscarry at 7 months? Does it worry you guys? I'm a bit scared. Poor Amanda too as she only made it known she was pregnant at 6 months because she was scared of miscarriage after last time. It scared me when Lilly Allen miscarried but it sounds like she has cervical incompetence. 
Do you think Amandas would be age related as she's 39? Which admittedly isn't that old to have a baby these days....
Worrying nonetheless and very sad :(

Sherri on a totally different note, try speaking to your OH about how upset he has made you feel because you shouldn't be under any stress and surely he wouldn't do that if he really realised the impact of his actions? He must be having a selfish 24 hours!!

My OH is apparently having a great time in Cape Town :(

Going shopping for some maternity jeans today.


----------



## curlew

morning all

sofie - love the haircut. Im going to have mine done on friday but it will just be a trim as I am keeping it long for the wedding. However before the baby is born it will be cropped!!

Mrs Wez - glad your out of hospital and back home. Hope your on the road to recovery and don't need to go back in.

Sherri - sorry to hear about OH being such a pain.

Starry - congratulatoins on DH getting a new job and thats nice of the new company to be considerate about your move time.

DM - sounds like you had a fun night again last night.

AFM - went out to a lovely Indian restaurant last night for my hen night. Had my starter and about 6 mouthfuls of my main course and I was full - such a shame as the food was absolutely gorgeous. Will definately go back after I have I have had the baby and I can stuff myself!!

Spending today sorting out the back room and putting more stuff up in the loft and then a couple of trips to the tip.


----------



## melissasbump

Morning everyone.. im off to work today BOO! but before i go let me catch up on what ive missed overnight...

Welcome to Florabelle. Nice bump pics!! x

Sherri.. your man def sonds like hes being an asshole, what is it with men and games consoles? Big bloody inconsiderate kids! xx

Mummy..looking forward to seeing your bump pics! Im loving seeing pics of everyone (in a non perverse stalkerish way!):wacko:

DM...Lol @"bobbys" Its better than what we usually get called to be fair!!
Hope work wasnt too bad and you got home safely xx

Starry, congrats re the job! whatgreat news for you!:happydance:xx

Sofie.. Thats a pretty drastic haircut from your "before" cut! It looks really great though both ways ! xx

Mrs Wez.. Glad you are feeling a little better and that bubs is ok. Glad OH being supportive too. Big :thumbup: to him xx

Hann.. Have fun shopping! xx

Curlew... I loved indian before i was pregnant, havent been able to manage it since:shrug: Hope you had a good night xx

My OH was so sweet yesterday, i got home from work tof find he had bought me 3 materity tops ( just plain long sleeved). Was so sweet of him as i hadnt asked or anything. 

Terrible news about Amanda Holden. When i found out this moring it really upset me,i think its because its all now so personal and i can begin to imagine what deverstation she must be feeling.. My heart goes out to her and her family. 

Well better get to work and do my part in "making london safer" lol! xx


----------



## Tor81

Hi Florabelle, great pics, is this your first?

Sherri, sorry to hear your DH is being a pain in the butt, I think sometimes men just forget about the bigger picture, if he stepped back & thought about it I'm sure there's so way he means to upset you.

SugarBeth, I know it's annoying being wide awake at an unsociable hour but that picture you painted of you all being snuggled up together sounds so romantic & cosy!

The news about Amanda has shaken me a bit, I only saw her on Monday night & she was looking great. So sad. I can't imagine what she & her family must be going through. :(

AFM, I was awake much earlier than planned this morning, I suddenly felt a huge lump in my tummy so was wide awake feeling it & it was definitely baby popping out my right hand side! And for the first time I felt baby moving & was sure that's what it was, so amazing & exciting, could feel it from inside & outside! Thought about waking DH up but he's not well & by the time he came around he would have missed it so I left him sleeping & he's still there now while I'm catching up on the tv progs I record which he'll never watch with me!

Going into town later for the Chinese New Year celebrations, looking forward to it, & might come back via shops to get some mat clothes before I completely run out of trousers that do up!

xx


----------



## caz_hills

Melissa - lucky you, your OH buys you clothes.... sounds like heaven! I need to tell my husband as that would be so sweet! Although he does already get excited about shopping for baby stuff so he is really good (and has just spent all weekend redecorating our bedroom so he is fabulous)!!!

Sofie - the hair cut looks amazing!!!! 

Have a good weekend everyone. x


----------



## Doodlepants

OK, I've finally done a bump pic!
Sorry for the crap hair- was 1st thing this morning!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Bump pics 19.5 weeks xxx 030.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## smileylexie

Morning guys :)

Devestating news about Amanda Holden, just trying not to think too much about it!

cute bump pic doodlepants!! 

Todays a chill day for me, still sat in our pyjamas :shhh: Got both my parents and Parent in laws over for tea this afternoon so i guess i better get a wiggle on..

Hope your all having nice weekends :hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

Hi guys, not posted much in last day or 2, been to tired! Honestly thought i was over the tired phase...clearly not!!

AFM - Working all weekend :( Boss told me yesterday that he is finally getting round to getting me a uniform (why now!) and that he's going to have to get me a mans shirt otherwise it wont fit!! Thats going to be really flattering im sure!
Guess it stops me from having to find something of my own that suitable though as im fast running out of clothes that fit never mind suitable.

Going to dinner at a friends tonight. Were doing a pot luck dinner between 3 couples. This is when i love having a chef as my hubby most! 
So we are doing starter consisting of - 
Caramelized onions in balsamic and chocolate (!) with cripsy bacon in puff pastry cases topped with chive sour cream. OMG its frickin amazing!
I could actually eat the whole bowl of onions alone but i think he would kill me. 

So then friends who's house we are going to i think are doing curry for main course.
Then other couple are doing cheesecake for dessert. I think. 

Really looking forward to it!!

Not much else happening with me really.Tried playiong the baby some music from hubbys phone this morning, think we got a few wriggles. More of objection for being woken up though i think!

1 Week tomorrow until scan day!!!

Hope your all well, sorry i havent had a chance to reply to previous posts xxx


----------



## smileylexie

That sounds like a really cool idea blue_bear! 
Making me so hungry just hearing the description, wish i could cook like that!!


----------



## caz_hills

Oh my god, I'm hungry now! Need to think about lunch! x


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> Aaisrie it strongly depends if it is suspicious or not...
> 
> Today's highlight is some bloke shitting in the middle of a residential road.....

Are there any other kind of doughnuts?? 



Sofiekirsten said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Aaisrie it strongly depends if it is suspicious or not...
> 
> 
> Today's highlight is some bloke shitting in the middle of a residential road.....
> 
> hmmmm! lol:wacko:
> 
> DM just watching the pikey wedding programme from the other night. All i can say is OMG x:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I take it you watched the My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding?
> 
> Still makes me nearly wet myself every episode! what the heck are those wedding dresses about? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah watching it now.. im strangely addicted....:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe I love it :thumbup:Click to expand...

I love it too, it's all so insane! I cannot imagine WANTING to wear a dress like that, although I did love the Disney wedding cake!



Sofiekirsten said:


> Just incase some of you don't know Amanda Holden has lost her baby.....
> 
> I don't want to cause anyone any worry as your are all blooming but I think it should be acknowledged.
> 
> Amanda gave birth to a stillborn baby boy at just 7 months pregnant
> 
> My heart goes out to her and her family at this sad time
> 
> :cry:

Gutted for her, really puts the fear of God in me... 



Doodlepants said:


> OK, I've finally done a bump pic!
> Sorry for the crap hair- was 1st thing this morning!:dohh:

Totally stunning! WTH are you talking about your hair?! It's so pretty!


----------



## Blue_bear

smileylexie said:


> That sounds like a really cool idea blue_bear!
> Making me so hungry just hearing the description, wish i could cook like that!!

I wish i could cook like that too! It def wouldnt have been so nice left up to me. :haha:

It works really well actually, we try and do it regularly but its been a while as we have all been busy. We try and do it so who ever has it at their house cooks the mian course, just makes it easier for having ovens etc.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

Thanks for all your comments on my hair!

So today got some shopping to do and then off to the in-laws to see them...

Nothing exciting really.

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all.


Doods is nice to know that you DO have a face, not just a humungous mutant doughnut head (suspicious or otherwise)

Tiger is not loving Mummy today. Up early with a hideous and vivid dream (was working til 3am ffs!!). Dreamt that me and DH decided to separate and I was just at work crying.... *shudder* then I went down to get some breakfast and ended up chucking up in the kitchen sink. 

On the up side Tiger was a real fidget fanny fart arse (my Nan's phrase) yesterday which was lovely. Lots of little wriggles and a couple of feisty little kicks all shift and when I got in from work :cloud9:


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 
> Doods is nice to know that you DO have a face, not just a humungous mutant doughnut head (suspicious or otherwise)
> 
> Tiger is not loving Mummy today. Up early with a hideous and vivid dream (was working til 3am ffs!!). Dreamt that me and DH decided to separate and I was just at work crying.... *shudder* then I went down to get some breakfast and ended up chucking up in the kitchen sink.
> 
> On the up side Tiger was a real fidget fanny fart arse (my Nan's phrase) yesterday which was lovely. Lots of little wriggles and a couple of feisty little kicks all shift and when I got in from work :cloud9:

I want to feel my baby!!!!!:baby:


----------



## DragonMummy

I was about 18+4ish when I started feeling Dragon x


----------



## caz_hills

DragonMummy said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 
> Doods is nice to know that you DO have a face, not just a humungous mutant doughnut head (suspicious or otherwise)
> 
> Tiger is not loving Mummy today. Up early with a hideous and vivid dream (was working til 3am ffs!!). Dreamt that me and DH decided to separate and I was just at work crying.... *shudder* then I went down to get some breakfast and ended up chucking up in the kitchen sink.
> 
> On the up side Tiger was a real fidget fanny fart arse (my Nan's phrase) yesterday which was lovely. Lots of little wriggles and a couple of feisty little kicks all shift and when I got in from work :cloud9:

I want to feel the baby move too! Lucky you! Although I hope you're feeling better as the day has gone on. I'm having really strange and vivid dreams as well - apparently it is normal, but very strange all the same!


----------



## melissasbump

I have always had strange realistic dreams so not sure if being pregnant has made that any worse. 
Work is boring at the mo... zzzzzzzzz x


----------



## Hann12

DM I hope the day gets better - you must be exhausted if you were working until 3am!

Melissa - I have had some weird feelings which I think is the baby, for about a week now but I couldn't say for sure. I also can't wait to have proper baby feelings, and especially for my OH to be able to feel it!

Went to gap and got some maternity jeans, could only get bootcut ones. I'd really like some straight leg ones, not skinny, has anyone seen any around? Everywhere seems to be skinny or bootcut??

Just got the duvet out and am sat on the sofa with it, think its going to be a lazy day now :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hann12 said:


> DM I hope the day gets better - you must be exhausted if you were working until 3am!
> 
> Melissa - I have had some weird feelings which I think is the baby, for about a week now but I couldn't say for sure. I also can't wait to have proper baby feelings, and especially for my OH to be able to feel it!
> 
> Went to gap and got some maternity jeans, could only get bootcut ones. I'd really like some straight leg ones, not skinny, has anyone seen any around? Everywhere seems to be skinny or bootcut??
> 
> Just got the duvet out and am sat on the sofa with it, think its going to be a lazy day now :)

Hey hun,

Try Mama's and Papa's or New Look that's where all my maternity clothes came from :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

I have horrible dreams about the baby every night. Last night, I dreamed that there was a group of people lobbying to make it illegal to have babies because pregnant ladies and newborns were a drain on the economy (ie. waste of tax dollars due to burden on health system). So some angry mob was going around attacking pregnant women. In my dream I wasn't showing at all so I was able to get away.

I still am not feeling my baby's movements regularly. On Thursday, it was kicking up a storm but I've only felt the occasional wiggle/flutter since then. Last night, though, I was pressing on my tummy and I felt a single kick against my hand. It made up for everything.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks sofie, will take a look there. I wish it was warmer as there seems to be much nicer things in the shops that are summery.

Starry - i know what you mean about dreams, I really didn't like my one last night.

Doodle and Sofie - its nice to see faces to names! I have no clue how to post a photo, if I work it out one day I'll put mine on too!


----------



## smileylexie

Hann.. i got my mat jeans from Dorothy Perkins, they do a range of styles and they're sooo comfy!


----------



## Hann12

Just checked out mamas and papas and dorothy perkins and they both have some potentials on the website. Did you buy a size up from normal or get your normal size? I'm normally a size 10 so should I buy a 10 or a 12 on the basis that I'm only going to get bigger?


----------



## DragonMummy

my fave mat jeans are from dorothy perkins. DH got me some from debenhams but they'er a quite ludicrous 8 inches too long...


Am feeling fine now but am a bit tired. Am also devastated as I made myself a huge cup of tea and forgot to drink it.... :cry:


----------



## DragonMummy

starry same here - Tiger was kicking like a goodun on wed then went quiet on thurs and fri but yesterday was really giving it some again! :cloud9:


----------



## melissasbump

Errr someone please tell me how my work canteen has run out of CHIPS!! Do they not realise how important chips are to me???!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## DragonMummy

your canteen opens on sundays? honestly, you metpol don't know youre born!


----------



## caz_hills

I've just bought maternity leans from Dorothy Perkins - I just bought the same size as I usually wear as I assumed they would be flexible and expand (I hope so!). I'll let you know how they are when they arrive later this week - so pleased I've ordered them as I can't do up my normal jeans at all now and it's really limiting what I can wear at the weekends!

I'm loving wearing nice dresses though to work as there are some gorgeous dresses out there at the moment - maternity and normal ones.

Have fun shopping!


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> your canteen opens on sundays? honestly, you metpol don't know youre born!

used to be 24 hours all the time, but not anymore, any weekend food is only leftovers reheated and renamed! x:wacko:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Oooh my grandma has kindly bought us a 32inch television for the bedroom!

We do have a tv in the room but it's not a flat screen or in HD so usually people look like they have jaundice (sp?) Should arrive sometime this week!

Yey!

:happydance:


----------



## MrsWez

Starry Night said:


> I have horrible dreams about the baby every night. Last night, I dreamed that there was a group of people lobbying to make it illegal to have babies because pregnant ladies and newborns were a drain on the economy (ie. waste of tax dollars due to burden on health system). So some angry mob was going around attacking pregnant women. In my dream I wasn't showing at all so I was able to get away.
> 
> I still am not feeling my baby's movements regularly. On Thursday, it was kicking up a storm but I've only felt the occasional wiggle/flutter since then. Last night, though, I was pressing on my tummy and I felt a single kick against my hand. It made up for everything.

:hugs: Glad baby is letting your know he/she is okay and your having annoying dreams again.


----------



## DragonMummy

melissasbump said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> your canteen opens on sundays? honestly, you metpol don't know youre born!
> 
> used to be 24 hours all the time, but not anymore, any weekend food is only leftovers reheated and renamed! x:wacko:Click to expand...

yummah......

our canteen is mon to fri 8 til 6. they took our vending machine. we mourned...


----------



## Starry Night

Baby loved breakfast this morning and was a flurry of activity. It's movements are still pretty gentle but it gets a few good kicks in there.

The in-laws are taking us out for lunch today to celebrate the new job and dh's birthday. DH chose an English-style pub that we both love. Normally I get the bangers and mash (took me forever to figure out bangers were sausages) but I'm not sure that would agree with me today.

DM, no! Not the vending machine!! First they pull them from our schools...now our work places too??? lol But seriously, it is a tragedy that we can't get overpriced pops and candies at will. At least the hospital has them! (too unhealthy for schools but the ER is the proper place to buy $2 Dorritos)


----------



## DragonMummy

haribo, tinned macaroni cheese and cadbury's creme eggs..... thats what ours provided.


----------



## Starry Night

Ooooh, Cadbury's Creme Eggs.....yum.....you can only buy them at Easter over here. I think....At least, they only have commercials for them then. My mom ate herself silly on them during all of her pregnancies. I need to keep up the tradition


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri, your husband sounds terribly inconsiderate. Hope he'll shape up one day soon! Mine plays video games too, but luckily he uses headphones. And we usually play Wii games together. 

Starry, congrats on hubby's new job! YEY!

I'm having some weird dreams too. My husband got up early with the dog and let me sleep in. It was so nice as most of the time I have doggie duty in the morning. 

Today we're going to a superbowl party at a friend's house. The food line up sounded yummy, but we're not big football fans, so we'll see how that goes. Sad part is, we had to google who was playing.


----------



## melissasbump

starry.. you only get creme eggs here at easter too... they just start easter selling in December....:wacko: Oh im eating one as I type! xx


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet said:


> Today we're going to a superbowl party at a friend's house. The food line up sounded yummy, but we're not big football fans, so we'll see how that goes. Sad part is, we had to google who was playing.

I love football, maybe too much, but the only thing I am looking forward to is the commercials. Don't care for either team, hate the Black Eyed Peas and I feel sick. But I'm not in the hospital! We're going to my inlaws. So lots of yummy food but I have to deal with my SIL, grandmother in law and my very active nieces. Which is a bit overwhelming atm. :wacko:


----------



## BlueViolet

I think a lot of people are looking forward to the commercials. I think this one is going to be my favorite: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R55e-uHQna0 

So cute!


----------



## Hann12

Blueviolet - I don't think we have that commercial, its great though!


----------



## Clareabell

Yum, all the talk of cream eggs is making me have a full blown craving! Going to my parents shortly for a roast so may have to stop off for one or three on the way home! 

Great news about the tv sofie, since being pregnant tv in bed has become my favourite activity! 

Fab bump pic Doodles! Sorry Sherrie that DH is being an arse. My husband is an x box man and I risk deaf if I walk past the tv or dare to make a noise that could result in a momentary lapse in his concentration!! Unfortunately I don't think he will ever grow out of it and have come to terms that I will be an x box widow everytime a big game is released! 

Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday! not long until the gender scans start now! I'm so excited to find out the sex!! And everyone elses!


----------



## Clareabell

Death not deaf, stupid predictive text!


----------



## MrsWez

So cute, I'm thinking about watching the Puppy bowl this year with the kitten half time show. All the puppies are shelter dogs. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHugFbtqh_E


----------



## Hann12

Mrs Wez that is cute!

I'm thinking of getting this dress for my friends wedding;
https://www.monsoon.co.uk/maxi-dres...003/&bklist=icat,4,women,dresses,wommaxidress

However at the time of the wedding i'll be 7.5 months pregnant, should I just leave it or do I buy it in one size up? I.e. a size 12 rather than 10 so there is more 'bump' room? Its got a fair bit of material in the front as it is so figured it would be perfect for a pregnant person, just not sure if its worth the risk to buy it now. The lady in the shop reckoned they only keep stock in for 8 weeks before it goes.....


----------



## MrsWez

Cute dress! I would get it a size bigger personally as it can always be taken in. It can't be taken out though.


----------



## mummySS

Happy Sunday Everyone! 

Phew, i've just dropped off DH at the airport as he's on a biz trip to California. I came back home via Westfield (massive shopping centre) and i'm exhausted! Sofie K, i couldn't help but buy the cute lil stripey top from New Look that you're wearing in your pic, it is so lovely and a great fit! :) 

I also got a dress for £20 for a wedding in a couple of weeks - bargainous. 
Here's a link (mine is maroon though): https://www.oasis-stores.com/Love-Dress/Sale/oasis/fcp-product/3170080501 

Hann - talking of straight leg jeans i picked up a lovely pair in Mamas & Papas. Dark indigo colour, under the bump. they are sooo comfy. I would buy a size 10 if I were you - I am a 10-12 and the 12s from both M&P and Dotty P's are HUGE. Omg i LOVE the geisha dress!

Doodle - I love your bump! that's pretty impressive! I second DM's comment (which I pmsl at by the way) - it's nice to know you have a lovely face and not a giant doughnut for a head :rofl:

Talking of dreams, I've been havng really EROTIC dreams, anyone else??? Must admit i'm quite enjoying them :haha:

Anyway, I did promise a bump pic yesterday so here you go... I look knackered in it, this was after a day playing with my 1-year old niece and nephew!
 



Attached Files:







Optimized-DSC_0602.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Mrs Wez that is cute!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this dress for my friends wedding;
> https://www.monsoon.co.uk/maxi-dres...003/&bklist=icat,4,women,dresses,wommaxidress
> 
> However at the time of the wedding i'll be 7.5 months pregnant, should I just leave it or do I buy it in one size up? I.e. a size 12 rather than 10 so there is more 'bump' room? Its got a fair bit of material in the front as it is so figured it would be perfect for a pregnant person, just not sure if its worth the risk to buy it now. The lady in the shop reckoned they only keep stock in for 8 weeks before it goes.....

Hann that dress is lushious!!

If it were me then yes id go for the size up from what you are, although going on what im like at the mo , i might need it 3 times bigger!! :fool:


----------



## MrsWez

Mummy, yes I have had wonderful erotic dreams starring various hot guys. :blush: And you are so tiny with a cute bump. Love your shirt.


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann I would wait til a fortnight before. I had a major growth spurt at 7 months! Also there will be some nice maternity dresses cropping up for summer shortly. x


----------



## DragonMummy

Mummy top bump pic! x


----------



## Doodlepants

Lovely pic mummy!

I do sometimes wish I had a giant doughnut for a head..... :rofl:

Just got back from walking the dog and we are all covered in mud from head to toe! Glad to be back now and nice and clean :)

Hann, that dress is lovely, I love monsoon, they have a lovely children's range too, we get quite a few of Holly's bits from there :) I agree about waiting though, I'd have a look at maternity dresses as that one may go up at the front, you could try a size bigger but you might stay the same size everywhere else, just get a bigger tum! I wish they did maternity clothes! I'm sure I saw that Boden have just started doing maternity wear, maybe give them a look?
xx


----------



## Hann12

Great bump pic mummyss! I also love the dress!

Thanks for the comments on the dress, my head tells me to wait until its nearly the wedding, its just I like it and what if I didn't find another one I liked then? Think I'm probably worrying for no reason as its only February afterall ha ha!!

Thanks for the review on the mamas and papas jeans, I saw those ones and think I might order them online. I'd like to get the black ones too however they have a star thing on the bum which may look okay or might look like jeans meant for a little girl! Why do they do that?!
I want some to wear at the weekend though as got a girlie night out. I was also thinking of getting this top in ted baker: 
https://www.tedbaker.com/women's/to...op_with_bead_detailing/detail.aspx?pfm=browse
However its pretty expensive, but would look nice with jeans and heels for a night out....

I also bought prima baby and pregnancy today, never bought it before, and it came with a free book called 'the complete sleep guide for contented babies' i've had a skim read and its quite an interesting read, worth getting I thought!

Right going to cook some sausages, I am starving :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Tor81 said:


> SugarBeth, I know it's annoying being wide awake at an unsociable hour but that picture you painted of you all being snuggled up together sounds so romantic & cosy!
> 
> xx

 Thanks, can't say it ended up too bad! We watched movies until DH fell asleep around 7 AM, and by then the baby had settled enough to let me fall asleep! 



Starry Night said:


> I have horrible dreams about the baby every night.

 I know exactly what you mean. When I finally fell asleep last night(this morning) I dreamt that I was at college and I went to the bathroom and when I wiped, lots of dark blood started coming out, then I saw it was filling the toliet. I ran out and grabbed the nurse and asked to be driven to the hospital immediately but everyone kept telling me "it's already too late." I woke up in a complete panic, but I was so thankful for baby, who was awake for the first time in the morning (baby is a night owl only usually). It made me feel so much better to feel baby roll around after such nightmares like that! I got about a half hour of reassuring kicks.


----------



## BlueViolet

I love both dresses. Hann, the colors are gorgeous! Mummy, that classic black dress is quite a steal. Plus, you'll be able to wear it again. I was just thinking that I have something similar with a high waste and pleats, but it's strapless. We're not going to any weddings anytime soon, but I'm curious if it would fit. I'm thinking I'll have a bit more cleavage in it now. 

Wez, that puppy bowl looks so cute! I want to take Bandit home. How adorable!


----------



## Loustar

Hann that dress is beautiful!! I think Maxi dresses are perfect for pregancy as they show off your bump and you don't have to worry about it riding up at the front. I might get that myself hee, hee.


----------



## Hann12

It is nicer than loads of maxi dresses I've seen, might go and try it on, even if it doesn't end up being the dress for the wedding I figure I can get lots of wear out of it before and after - would be good at hiding the post pregnancy bumps too ;)


----------



## melissasbump

Cute bumps ladies!

Well im finally home from work and arrived home to a lovely casarole smell that has been in the slow cooker all day. Just waiting for the dumplings. ooooh im loving dumplings at the moment!! 

Mummy. your dress is lovely too and what a bargin! I love Oasis stuff.:thumbup:

I got a cute maternity dress in the next sale, in case i had anywhere formal to go. Its black and quite plain and simple but will be suitable for various occasions should i get invited anywhere!!

Looking forward to a nice lay in tomorrow as havent got to be at work till 7pm, but OH gotta get up about 330am so not impressed by that! i hope hes quiet! lol xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Mel, your dinner sounds yummy! Thanks for getting me thinking about using the crock pot again. I'd love to make some soup this upcoming week :)


----------



## Hann12

With my OH being out of the country I've been listening to the babys HB a lot more, I had just been listening every sunday as i didn't want to become too reliant or panic etc but just had a listen and heard it, then there was a big swooshing sound and I couldn't hear it anymore, I then moved the doppler by about 15cm right and could hear it clearly again, think the baby must have done a 180 turn! Its amazing to think you have a baby in you doing all sorts of movements and growing all the time isn't it?! Sorry just had a real reality moment!


----------



## Aaisrie

DM I haven't been able to stop thinking about doughnuts LOL


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> With my OH being out of the country I've been listening to the babys HB a lot more, I had just been listening every sunday as i didn't want to become too reliant or panic etc but just had a listen and heard it, then there was a big swooshing sound and I couldn't hear it anymore, I then moved the doppler by about 15cm right and could hear it clearly again, think the baby must have done a 180 turn! Its amazing to think you have a baby in you doing all sorts of movements and growing all the time isn't it?! Sorry just had a real reality moment!

I know what you mean. i think its slowly dawning on me that there is a baby growing inside me! Me and OH love listening to hb, its really surreal! ! x


----------



## smileylexie

Hann - love the maxi dress, will look lovely in the summer

Mummyss - beautiful dress and lovely bump pic

Mel- i love slow cookers, they're so easy and yummy! now your making me hungary again!!!

Not been up to much tonight, just watching the joys of top gear with husband and chilling, can't believe the weekends gone so quickly :(


----------



## Hann12

Its weird isn't it, because i don't look particularly pregnant and I'm feeling good i don't feel any different now to normal so when I hear the heartbeat i get a strange reality check and its amazing. I'd love to be able to see what the baby is actually doing in there!!


----------



## curlew

Hann and mummy - love both the dresses.

Great bump pictures everyone.

Blue violet - thought the volkswagen advert was brilliant - that is so my DS. He has the Darth Vader and Clone Warior oufits and wears them to death; he totally adores Star Wars. Yesterday he insisted on going shopping wearing his clone warrior outfit complete with helmet and blaster. It was hysterical seeing the look on other kids faces as we were wandering around town!!

Felt baby squirming quite a bit yeterday but nothing today - must have tired himself out. Had a delicious rib eye steak, potato croquettes, brocolli and mushrooms for tea tonight and I managed to eat it all. I enjoyed it sooooo much. Think I was craving red meat as I was salivating whilst cooking it. I even managed a fresh fruit salad for pud so I think my eating is maybe getting back to normal - yeh at last.


----------



## mummySS

All this talk of heartbeats... I've just ordered a doppler! I knew i'd cave eventually... :blush:

I know we've had this conversation a thousand times, but can anyone tell me if the angelsounds is a good one? I can still cancel the order...


----------



## melissasbump

Mummy.. my friend has lent me an angelsounds one. Yes it works well enough but from mt limited knowledge they are fairly cheap and you get what you pay for put it that way. But yes it works fine. I think DMs broke... x


----------



## Hann12

I have the angelsounds one, I have nothing to compare it to but I've never had a problem finding the HB, even when I tried at 12 weeks I found it in a few minutes. Generally it takes less than a minute to find. I only put a small amount of the gel on and keep it on the circular bit (i.e. I don't get it all over the device as it can get in the battery bit) but as I say no problems at all and it was cheap!


----------



## Hann12

PS Finally worked out how to do tickers!! :)


----------



## mummySS

melissasbump said:


> Mummy.. my friend has lent me an angelsounds one. Yes it works well enough but from mt limited knowledge they are fairly cheap and you get what you pay for put it that way. But yes it works fine. I think DMs broke... x

Thanks melissa - hopefully at a minimum it'll last until the baby starts kicking properly, and best case scenario it'll hold out till baby no. 2! And i got such a bargain on my dress today that i can justify it :winkwink:


----------



## fifi-folle

Mine is working fine, the headphone sockets are a bit tempremental but work ok. I use baby oil, tiny bit on my tummy and it doesn't seem to get into the battery compartment. The headphones you get are a bit pants so use a set from an mp3 player or the like. I love mine. After spotting yesterday and today it gave me lots of reassurance in addition to baby's kicks (which you can also hear on the doppler). Phoning the midwife tomorrow though as I am still a bit worried about the spotting.


----------



## Hann12

How do you get the 'July Beach Bumps' into your signature?


----------



## Hann12

Fifi - I hope you are okay, hopefully your midwife will be able to confirm all is okay :)


----------



## smileylexie

Hann... go to the first page of this thread and oyu'll see the pics chose which one and copy the url thingy to your signature page withought the spaces at the beginning :)


----------



## Hann12

Sorry to be stupid, so do you mean like this:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/beachballbanner.gif[ /IMG ]

It doesn't seem to work for me? :(


----------



## mummySS

Hann you just need to remove the spaces in the url code.

So instead of [ /IMG] it would be [/IMG]


----------



## smileylexie

mummySS said:


> Hann you just need to remove the spaces in the url code.
> 
> So instead of [ /IMG] it would be [/IMG]

Took the words from my mouth :thumbup:


----------



## fifi-folle

Also using baby oil rather than the u/s gel moisturises my tummy as I am a bit useless at remembering to do it!!!


----------



## mummySS

fifi-folle said:


> Also using baby oil rather than the u/s gel moisturises my tummy as I am a bit useless at remembering to do it!!!

yes good point! my sis gave me some anti-stretch mark oil, that'd probably do the job! thanks Fifi. and try not to worry about the spotting, you're doing the right thing by contacting the MW, i'm sure it'll put your mind at rest. x


----------



## DragonMummy

YAY!!!!! Hann's got a siggy! :happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Thank you - now to try it out.....


----------



## Hann12

Yippee it worked!! Thank you, feel more part of the group now :)


----------



## smileylexie

yay it worked hann!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Tres bon!


----------



## mummySS

Love it :happydance:

Have to say, i think our group has the best siggy. Good old Raz.


----------



## Blue_bear

Just back from my dinner with friends, i am now stuffed!

I have also got a wedding to go to at the beginning of June so will be on the look out for something tent like to wear! Am def going to leave it till closer to the time.

Going to play the baby some more music tonight and see if i get any more wriggles, definatly more active in the evening.

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I used to put one of my ipod earphones in my (clean!!!) bellybutton for Harry. He LOVES music now and wants to go to a Muse gig next year when he's 5..... Love the boy....


----------



## DragonMummy

Mummy i agree. Love our siggy :D


----------



## Tor81

Nice bumps MummySS & Doodle!

Reading you girls writing about Cadburys Cream Eggs has just made me add them to my Tesco order, pack of 6 for £1.50 seems good value & should last me a couple of days!

Hann, my opinion on the dress would be to buy it in your usual size then if nearer the time it won't fit at least you can wear it after LO is born.

Big day at work tomorrow, going to tell the guys who work for me & with me about my pregnancy, will be good to have it out in the open but I know they'll worry about how it affects them so I feel a bit bad.

xx


----------



## Tor81

Nice bumps MummySS & Doodle!

Reading you girls writing about Cadburys Cream Eggs has just made me add them to my Tesco order, pack of 6 for £1.50 seems good value & should last me a couple of days!

Hann, my opinion on the dress would be to buy it in your usual size then if nearer the time it won't fit at least you can wear it after LO is born.

Big day at work tomorrow, going to tell the guys who work for me & with me about my pregnancy, will be good to have it out in the open but I know they'll worry about how it affects them so I feel a bit bad.

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

a couple of days? doubt it, Tor! :rofl:


----------



## Tor81

Hhmmm, maybe I should get DH to hide them!


----------



## Sherri81

I'm still waiting for someone to come and get jackass over here...


----------



## mummySS

Sherri81 said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to come and get jackass over here...

We should really get our bobbys over.... Go on DM and Melissa! We'll send Mary Poppins too just for good measure! 

On a serious note, sorry to hear he's still being a tosspot.


----------



## DragonMummy

Omg sherri and mummy am pissing myself here!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Meh DH is getting on my last nerve!

I can't sleep and he is sweating, snoring and tossing and turning and I am hungry what a crap night lol

Absolutley bored out of my skull :growlmad:


----------



## BlueViolet

SK, you should push him off the bed. It's fair enough. He got to sleep for a bit and now it's your turn :) 

Sherri, hang in there!


----------



## Sherri81

Sofie just kick him ALOT!

Thankfully it is now the week, basically, and he is going to bed (7PM here), and he will be out of the house by 10:30PM tonight, so I will have my bed to myself again at long last. And I won't even have to see him until about 4PM tomorrow! 

So now, the Bobby's and the Metro Police, and whoever else you have over there, will have 1 week to get their acts together and come and reclaim your long lost, Native son. Send him back to Wiggin where he belongs!

Seriously, he pulled a fricking temper tantrum on me today; 'You never let me do anything! You always say no all the time, or you get mad when I'm downstair's playing Playstation. You never want me to do anything!'

I was just waiting for him to drop to the floor and start flailing about...

And all because he wanted to get a subscription to Netflix on his PS3. Apparently the first month is free, but then, they won't notify you when your free month is over, they will just start charging you, which is why they ask for credit card information first. I said no, because I know exactly what is gonna happen. He will forget to cancel the subscription, and all of a sudden, we are going to start getting statements in saying we are paying for a monthly subscription. And he won't tell me the password he inputted, so I have no way of cancelling it myself. So here we are arguing about it, and he is already putting in the fricking credit card info!! So why the fuck did he ask me then in the first place if he was just gonna do it anyways?!?!

This is what drives me nuts! Because we really need Netflix when we already have a satellite subscription we can't even really afford, with a movie package on it. Oh, and he needs workboots... Hmmm, maybe he should save the money from Netflix and get the workboots... Or maybe he shouldn't order $75.00 CDs from the States, and then he could afford his work boots... 

Okay, he is really pissing me off if you can't tell.... :roll:


----------



## BlueViolet

Grown men throwing temper tantrums is not cool! You should tell him to go to his room and think about what he did.


----------



## aussiemum

Hi there!! Just wanting to update my info as they have decided to change my due date to 10th July now. I am booked in for a c section on the 4th July!! So will at least not be a late baby....lol


----------



## Sherri81

You know what the worst part of all of this is... Greg see's this, and then he starts treating me the same way. And now, with my heart issues, combined with the high risk pregnancy, I can't really do anything about it, because I have to be very mindful of this baby.

So today, Greg had left one of his bigger Star Wars toys in the living room, and I was looking at it, and well, my dog started freaking out. She doesn't like big, odd looking things around me. Well Greg started freaking out at me because I touched his toy, and then Ian turns to me, right in front of Greg, and tells me to stop antagonizing him, and that if he doesn't want me touching his things then I'd better not.

Well what does this show Greg? I'm allowed to clean his room, organize his toys, fold and put away his laundry, make his bed... but if I touch something and he doesn't want me to, all he has to do is look to dad and I get in shit. It happens like this all throughout the day.

So tonight, when Ian went to bed, I started having issues with Greg again; basically giving me attitude and lipping me off. So I told him to gather his toys and haul his butt off to his room because he wasn't welcome in the living room anymore. Well he got mad at me and started saying I was rude etc... so I said, get your ass to timeout now. And he got mad! But I told him, he is 6, and I am the adult, and I am not putting up with this attitude from him anymore. He was in timeout for 10 minutes and then had to get ready for bed, and he was sent straight to bed... no story or anything.

Now I feel like the bad guy... But I don't like it. If I say no to a snack because he's been lipping me off, he goes to Ian and Ian gets it for him. I went to the store to get stuff for dinner one night, get back at 4:30, and guess who's eating a sundae from McDonald? Greg. Ian had told him he had to promise to eat his dinner because he had gotten that. Guess who didn't eat his dinner? And Ian wonders why.... This is the kind of stuff that is happening here and it is driving me insane...

Anyways, I have a question about baby movements. I find it odd that with this being my 8th pregnancy, I'm not feeling much. I conceived about 9 weeks after Devon was born. I had to have a D&C almost 4 weeks after her birth due to retained necrotic tissue. I know my uterus was still, at least, 2.5 cms longer than a normal uterus, as it hadn't had time to shrink back yet. My stomach was still puffed out a bit, and organs were still moving about.

So you would think that I would be feeling this baby super early. Combine that with the fact that I felt Devon from about 11-12 weeks on, with movement becoming regular and very easy to identify by 15 weeks, and I had an anterior placenta with her. I have a posterior placenta this time, which means I should, in theory, be feeling it a hell of a lot by now. Especially as I was still stretched out from the recent delivery.

Well, I have had the odd squirm here and there starting at about 12.5 weeks, but nothing I could say for sure was baby. On Jan 12th, after having my pre op ultrasound, baby was moving ALOT. Definate movements this time, for a good hour, and then frequently for the rest of the day. But ever since, I am lucky if I have felt anything. Maybe a little gentle boot every 4 days or so. But nothing like I thought I would feel.

But then I realized I was getting feelings that were odd, and not like what I've felt before. It feels like spasming very deep inside, and only on my left hand side, which is also where I have felt that odd good kick from. So now I am wondering, do you ladies think this odd 'spasming' feeling I am having, could be the baby, and that it is just so deep back into my pelvis that I'm not feeling those definitive movements out front? Does this seem plausible?

This is what I know about this baby for sure so far... It has a posterior placenta. It appears to be lazy and tries to not move much when an ultrasound is on it. When I had an ultrasound last week, its butt was directly on the probe, but the legs were closed and it wasn't moving, which was why they sex wasn't visible, and my Dr is having a harder and harder time finding the heartbeat on the doppler, as it seems to be much deeper now and hidden behind things.

So does it seem like maybe the spasming is movement from the baby, but just facing inernally, not externally?


----------



## Hann12

Hi 

Firstly Sherri - sounds like you are living with 2 kids and not one! Give your OH today to go to work and think about the way that he has behaved then when he is back try to have a calm conversation with him (the calm part was for him not you!) to explain how he is making you feel and why you have rules in place for Greg etc. Also tell him how you are feeling physically because he is probably so caught up with how he feels that he hasn't considered the impact of it all on you. 

Now for the movements I'll defer to the girls who have more experience. The only thing I'd say is as this is my first, I've been feeling flutters on and off for a week but did have a 4/5 day gap of nothing so I think its possible if they are being lazy or facing the wrong direction that we don't feel them. Thats my thought anyway....

I didn't sleep at all last night, I woke up feeling rubbish as was so tired, then felt sick and headachey, probably from lack of sleep. Decided not to go into work today as don't want to feel worse and feel too weak to get the train in. Just spoke to my OH and cried. Its horrible feeling ill but so much worse knowing he is in another country and can't give me a hug. Feeling very sorry for myself today :(


----------



## melissasbump

Morning everyone... 
Sherri.. I agree with Hann. Sound like OH is being a selfish fuckwitt right now, you dont need the added stress of it, try and have a calm conversation with him later and hopefully he will realise what a dick hes being. xx:thumbup:
Oh yeah "bobbies and metro police" made me chuckle too! :haha:

Hann.. Sorry you arent feeling well today, dont blame you for for taking the day off no point going to work if you are feeling shit in my opinion.
Try not to feel down hun you have beach bump girlies to keep you company.:hugs:

I feel a bit crap today myself, OH was up at 345am to go to work and disturbed my sleep so havent slept well since then and feel a bit headachey, just had some breakie to try and curb the sicky feeling. Think im gonna climb back into bed and vegitate. I hate Mondays at the best of times.
il have to try and ignore the pleading "I needs a walk" looks im getting from the dog for another couple of hours at least :wacko:


----------



## Annamumof2

hiya girlys, i dont think i will be finding out thursday, Andy, James (andys brother), mother in law, father in law, my sister all dont want me to find out the sex.. :-( and i want to find out so i can see the reaction on skyes face but i guess i wont be now.... oh well i guess its yellow bump till its born


----------



## Hann12

Melissa - think we must be feeling very similar today! I have no energy at all. I can't even be bothered to go and make myself some toast which would probably make me feel slightly better!

Anna - its up to you what you want to do surely not the family. I'm staying team yellow though and figure its actually not that long to wait. It doesn't bother me not knowing, I'm intregued but not enough to find out!


----------



## DragonMummy

Sherri I know how you feel. I get the same with dh. I had to have a serious chat with him and make him agree that we back each other up no matter what. It does mean that I have to support his weird arsed ideas too but at least we're a united front.


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Sherri I know how you feel. I get the same with dh. I had to have a serious chat with him and make him agree that we back each other up no matter what. It does mean that I have to support his weird arsed ideas too but at least we're a united front.

Oh the joys of parenthood! Got all this to learn!:wacko:


----------



## Aaisrie

I had such a good day yesterday I thought it was a real turning point in feeling crappy and then I woke up this morning and feel SO SICK :(

I do have my 17w bump pic though!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/17wbydatese.jpg


----------



## Hann12

wow thats a fantastic bump! Sorry your feeling bad - it must be something about today as thats 3 of us feeling bad now!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann I thought I would feel better after taking my zofran but nope... I just cannot get into another vomiting cycle because I do NOT want to end up back in hospital!


----------



## Annamumof2

i worked out that the reason why we might be still having morning sickness is because we are dehydrated... maybe get that checked out? as i am feeling alot better after being in hospital on the drips


----------



## Aaisrie

Anna I've hyperemesis so it won't matter how much I drink.... in fact having lots of liquid in my tummy makes me puke! I can't believe I have such a bump considering I'm still lighter than my pre-pregnancy weight!


----------



## melissasbump

Aaisrie thats a great bump! Sorry to hear you are feeling rough again. Ive been better last few days, so determined not to be sick again, its a constant battle x


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> Anna I've hyperemesis so it won't matter how much I drink.... in fact having lots of liquid in my tummy makes me puke! I can't believe I have such a bump considering I'm still lighter than my pre-pregnancy weight!

yeah i Hyperemesis too thats what got me in the hospital as i check my folder that word is up i went on 3 bags of hertmen (dunno if thats spelt right) and half a bag of the syline stuff


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel I really thought yesterday was a turning point where I was actually feeling better! Aside from still bleeding [and some cramps] I was full of beans!! So it's more frustrating to be feeling like this again even after having my zofran :( I really wanted to get stuck into some serious house work today...


----------



## Doodlepants

Cool bump pic hun!! Pretty top :)

The tiler's in this afternoon, hopefully he's a bit quieter than the builders!

Anna- everyone being so bossy would make me want to find out the sex more! You're carrying the baby- if you want to know then that's your decision! I've got my scan on Thursday too! What time's yours? Mine's at 12.20, I'm so excited!

I'm taking Holly to see her first play on Wednesday, I hope she likes it! 

Has anyone got any good holiday ideas? Ideally UK. We're going to butlins in May (we wanted a cheap, fun holiday for Holly before the baby comes, also not too far from the hospital!) and we're going to go away for a weekend in the caravan in March but I want to go away in September- not too sure what to do?
xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I think it's hartmanns? My last admission I had 4 bags of that and 2 bags of... the yellow one with the vitamins in it LOL can't remember the name of that one. They wanted to readmit me last week because I went into another vomiting cycle but fortunately I convinced my MW to let me monitor my ketones at home and get them down myself.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Doodle. I've no idea about holidays as I haven't been on one for years!!


----------



## mummySS

That is some bump Aaisrie! incredible considering how sick you've been. it's lovely!

sorry to hear you - and the rest of beach bumps by the sounds of it - are not feeling great today. I hate that, when you think you're getting better and then have a relapse, it literally takes the wind out of your sails. I think it does just as much psychological damage as physical damage, it can get you so down. Hopefully this will just be a brief spell and you wont end up on hospital. FX-ed. 

I am seriously in the shit this morning workwise. Stoopid deadlines. I was up til 3am last night finishing off a piece of work. Grrr.


----------



## melissasbump

Aaisrie said:


> Mel I really thought yesterday was a turning point where I was actually feeling better! Aside from still bleeding [and some cramps] I was full of beans!! So it's more frustrating to be feeling like this again even after having my zofran :( I really wanted to get stuck into some serious house work today...

Awwww hun, i do competely understand how you feel, you have a good day and think the worst is over and then it all comes back the following day.. im finding now that the number of good days are starting to outweigh the bad.. its still a hard slog though, i dont have the energy to do much other than drag my arse to work and back again then plonk down on the sofa. Have turned into a right lazy cow! 
Try and keep your chin up and stay positive.. easier said than done i know :hugs: xx


----------



## melissasbump

Doodles have you thought about centre parcs?? x


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Cool bump pic hun!! Pretty top :)
> 
> The tiler's in this afternoon, hopefully he's a bit quieter than the builders!
> 
> Anna- everyone being so bossy would make me want to find out the sex more! You're carrying the baby- if you want to know then that's your decision! I've got my scan on Thursday too! What time's yours? Mine's at 12.20, I'm so excited!
> 
> I'm taking Holly to see her first play on Wednesday, I hope she likes it!
> 
> Has anyone got any good holiday ideas? Ideally UK. We're going to butlins in May (we wanted a cheap, fun holiday for Holly before the baby comes, also not too far from the hospital!) and we're going to go away for a weekend in the caravan in March but I want to go away in September- not too sure what to do?
> xxxx

3pm i have to get the kids out of school early so i can go and andys coming with me if he wasnt i would of found out but i will see how i feel when i have the scan if i really cant wait or not


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> I think it's hartmanns? My last admission I had 4 bags of that and 2 bags of... the yellow one with the vitamins in it LOL can't remember the name of that one. They wanted to readmit me last week because I went into another vomiting cycle but fortunately I convinced my MW to let me monitor my ketones at home and get them down myself.

yeah i think its that, i'm on vitamin b1 for a month now tablet wise...

and my ketones had 3 + next to them i think which i dunno what that means


----------



## melissasbump

Just had some lovely news.. one of my oldest bestist friends had her 12 week scan this morning, its her 2nd she has a 3 year old little boy. She was really panicing that something was wrong, but all is well and she is due 15th Aug. Its so lovely for us both to be pregnant together and have our children grow up together. awwwwww!" :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Annamumof2 said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> I think it's hartmanns? My last admission I had 4 bags of that and 2 bags of... the yellow one with the vitamins in it LOL can't remember the name of that one. They wanted to readmit me last week because I went into another vomiting cycle but fortunately I convinced my MW to let me monitor my ketones at home and get them down myself.
> 
> yeah i think its that, i'm on vitamin b1 for a month now tablet wise...
> 
> and my ketones had 3 + next to them i think which i dunno what that meansClick to expand...

3+ is possible hospital admission, 4+ is definite admission. I get to 4+ very quickly once the vomiting cycle starts, I go from none to 4+ within hours. I have to use ketostix to monitor them myself, last week I was only at 3+ which is how I convinced the MW to let me go home! 

Mel that was my first good day in 9 weeks!!! So hopefully there'll be more to come. I really need to get some serious housework done because I have environmental health coming to check out the cottage on Thursday afternoon!!!


----------



## Hann12

i think dehydration might be an issue for me.

Anna and Aaisrie it sounds like you guys have had it tough, i hope it improves very soon!

I can't believe some of you have your 20 week scans soon, very jealous! I have another 4 weeks until mine but then again mine is at 21 weeks. I do have one in 2 weeks thats an internal scan to check on the cervix, I'm hoping they'll be able to tell me that my placenta has moved and is no longer low lying.

Doodle - I was also going to suggest centerparcs, its expensive though....


----------



## Annamumof2

Hann12 said:


> i think dehydration might be an issue for me.
> 
> Anna and Aaisrie it sounds like you guys have had it tough, i hope it improves very soon!
> 
> I can't believe some of you have your 20 week scans soon, very jealous! I have another 4 weeks until mine but then again mine is at 21 weeks. I do have one in 2 weeks thats an internal scan to check on the cervix, I'm hoping they'll be able to tell me that my placenta has moved and is no longer low lying.
> 
> Doodle - I was also going to suggest centerparcs, its expensive though....

my morning sickness hasnt come back sense i been on them drips i cough and end up heaving alittle but not being sick now and eatting and drinking alot more


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Sherri I would definatlenty say that your baby is probably facing internally and kicking you the wrong way around so towards your back....If that makes any sense?

Jake has been facing externally for around 5 weeks now and I can really feel him kick alot at the minute. I wouldn't worry too much about it but if you are worried then I would see your consultant :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## Doodlepants

Sorry to hear you're still poorly Aaisrie :( Hope you're feeling better soon, it seems never ending! xx

I thought about Centre Parcs, I do love it there :) We have a lot of Birthdays etc that time of year..... I may need something cheaper, it may have to be Butlins again! (not really my fave but it's not too far and nice and easy, Holly loves it there). I want to book it now really and get it out the way so cheap may be the way to go since we haven't got the buggy or car seat yet! :dohh:
Well, we're getting the buggy in March and car seat in April so hopefully we'll have it all by the time this baby gets here!

Melissa, that's nice that you're friend's pregnant at the same time! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods we tend to go for Haven rather than Butlins. Tends to be a little bit... er.... nicer :rofl: Church Farm is nice, in Sussex 

Am assuming you're near the Bognor butlins? We go down there quite often in the summer.


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh I didn't think of Haven! It sounds awful but sometimes the people at these places aren't as..well, nice? iykwim? Holly does love it but I do remember her getting picked on by some horrible brute! I'll have a look! If not, we may go to the new forest in the caravan :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Church Farm is lovely, in a little sussex village. You still get the chavs but theyre less agressive than the Butlins ones. And don't EVER go to pontin's. The one at Camber looks like Auschwitz.... I went there with friends when Iwas preg with H. I cried all week....


----------



## DragonMummy

this is why we tend to book a cottage now :rofl:


am such a holiday snob!


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Church Farm is lovely, in a little sussex village. You still get the chavs but theyre less agressive than the Butlins ones. And don't EVER go to pontin's. The one at Camber looks like Auschwitz.... I went there with friends when Iwas preg with H. I cried all week....

[email protected]

My fave place in the world is the lake district, hoping to buy a lodge or something there in not too distant future x:happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

I like cornwall. Want to retire there. gorgeous....


----------



## melissasbump

we can do week long swaps!


----------



## DragonMummy

fucking long old commute!!!


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> fucking long old commute!!!

:plane:


----------



## Doodlepants

*Sigh* I have now got gloss on my fave pair of maternity jeans :( I didn't realise they were glossing the door frame and I must have brushed past it. It's on the bum bit. Beautiful.


----------



## Hann12

is it bad? Can you get it off (don't ask me what with!!).

Just had a mini nap and have now got a headche. Think I must be dehydrated. 
One thing after another.....


----------



## DragonMummy

pint of water, paracetamol and a 4head stick. works a treat! xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Oooh I just noticed!

I turn 20 weeks tomorrow!

:happydance:


----------



## Doodlepants

Me too!! What fruit will we be?

Hann- I don't know if it'll come out :( I tried to rub with a baby wipe while it was wet, nothing happened- my other pairs are in the washing machine so I can't jump out of them and try to get it off properly until the painter's gone. Oh well! Typical that they were my most expensive pair!
x


----------



## Blue_bear

Doodles - i dont now what type of holiday your looking for but when we want to go away for a short break or something cheap we go and stay in a wigwam.

Its not what it sounds! Google and have a look at wigwam holidays, its just an alternative to staying in a caravan but its good fun. We have been back twice to the one near Scarborough as they let us take all the dogs and do some great deals. 
Just a thought.....:)


----------



## Sherri81

I can't Write much because I'm on my dumb iPod getting Greg ready for school. For the gloss on the maternity pants, why not try rubbing some laquor thinner on it. Obviously you should be well ventilated when you do it, and wear a mask or put your shirt over your nose. Maybe it'll break the gloss down a bit so a regular stain removal product will work. But you'd have to rinse the thinner off really good because you couldn't have any thinner left on before they go in the dryer.... otherwise KABLAMO!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks guys- I'm definately doing to try and save my maternity jeans- I'll give it a go!

I'm now off to google wigwam holidays!.....


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Doodlepants said:


> Me too!! What fruit will we be?
> 
> Hann- I don't know if it'll come out :( I tried to rub with a baby wipe while it was wet, nothing happened- my other pairs are in the washing machine so I can't jump out of them and try to get it off properly until the painter's gone. Oh well! Typical that they were my most expensive pair!
> x

oooh we will be!!!

Week 20: Cantaloupe

:flower:


----------



## BlueViolet

I slept 10 hours last night and I'm still tired. I don't know how that's possible. 

Sherri, it's terrible that Greg is learning bad behavior from his dad. Kids are so impressionable at this age. 

Aasrie, your bump looks adorable! Hope you feel better soon!

Anna, I agree with Doodle. You should find out if you want to. Perhaps the doctor can write it on a piece of paper for just you to read. Just a thought :)

Doodle, it stinks you got your jeans stained. On the bright side, your bum will be nice and shiny!


----------



## Doodlepants

BlueViolet said:


> I slept 10 hours last night and I'm still tired. I don't know how that's possible.
> 
> Sherri, it's terrible that Greg is learning bad behavior from his dad. Kids are so impressionable at this age.
> 
> Aasrie, your bump looks adorable! Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Anna, I agree with Doodle. You should find out if you want to. Perhaps the doctor can write it on a piece of paper for just you to read. Just a thought :)
> 
> Doodle, it stinks you got your jeans stained. On the bright side, your bum will be nice and shiny!

:rofl: I didn't think of that! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Seriously I had the most normal BM I've had in I don't know how long and still I get these rectal spasms afterwards?! This has been going on since 10am this morning and it's getting worse... GIVE ME A BREAK PLEASE! *rant over*


----------



## Hann12

can i be cheeky and ask if you have chosen your names?

I need inspiration! For girls I have: Annabel, Eva, Elize, Eliza, Eva, Beth, Violet, Megan, Isabel, Carrie, Sophia
For boys I have Harry, Benjamin, Rory, William, Finn, Seth, Edward.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hann12 said:


> can i be cheeky and ask if you have chosen your names?
> 
> I need inspiration! For girls I have: Annabel, Eva, Elize, Eliza, Eva, Beth, Violet, Megan, Isabel, Carrie, Sophia
> For boys I have Harry, Benjamin, Rory, William, Finn, Seth, Edward.

I have :flower:

We are naming him Jacob David Nigel Hartley

and we had a girls name aswell that was Amelia Grace Hartley

:flower:


----------



## MrsWez

Aasrie, sorry your not feeling well, hyperemesis is the devil. My OB called to tell me I have been approved for home care. So a home nurse will come and set up and IV, vitamins, zantac and a zofran pump. Is this possible for you? It still sucks but it beats going back to the hospital again. I'm terrified of going back too. I just got out Saturday after 3 days. 

Sherri, your DH is being a complete ass. How dare he act like that in front of your son? Has he never heard of boundaries? 

Anna, it's your decision don't let anyone make it for you.

Doodle, sorry about your jeans. I would try a nail polish remover, then a soak with stain remover and a good wash. If that doesn't work, you could start a new trend. 

Sofie, congrats on 20 weeks.


----------



## MrsWez

Hann12 said:


> can i be cheeky and ask if you have chosen your names?
> 
> I need inspiration! For girls I have: Annabel, Eva, Elize, Eliza, Eva, Beth, Violet, Megan, Isabel, Carrie, Sophia
> For boys I have Harry, Benjamin, Rory, William, Finn, Seth, Edward.

Our little boy will be called Jonathan Asher. :cloud9: Tomorrow we find out if he is actually a he. If he becomes a she, she will be called Milana (Millie) Skyy.


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez I don't know if we have stuff like that here? I had my 4th admission a few weeks ago but fortunately I've been controlling it myself since.

Hann we have only decided on a first name so far - Atticus - so I'm not sure on middle names yet but there will be 2 :]


----------



## Hann12

Thanks! I like Jacob, Amelia and Millie as first names. My OH won't let me have a name that is associated in anyway to the bible - so Jacob, Joseph, Noah etc are all out for me. 
:(
He hasn't actually come up with any suggestions though.....typical man!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, I know what you mean. My husband keeps shooting down my ideas, but doesn't come up with many alternates. So far he only came up with Joel. I like it, but too much stuff rhymes with it and I'm afraid he's going to get made fun of. I have a lot more ideas for girl names, so we'll see what we get. Plus, I seem to be changing my mind so often. Many people have asked me if we picked names or even if we have ideas and I'm afraid to say something because I don't want to hear it if they don't like it or if they have negative associations with it.


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> Wez I don't know if we have stuff like that here? I had my 4th admission a few weeks ago but fortunately I've been controlling it myself since.

What are you finding helps? When get started on my vicious cycle nothing helps. I can't keep anything in, not even zofran or phenergan. Nothing helps. :nope: I usually have to be admitted within 24 hours or my levels get very messed up. I went 10 without getting sick then almost instantly I was very ill. I haven't gain a pound during this pregnancy. I've lost 10 but still have a bump.


----------



## BlueViolet

I like a lot of your name choices: Elize, Finn, William, David, Amelia, Atticus. 

I keep a notepad with ideas and I keep deleting and adding names. I've been very indecisive lately. I'm still looking for names that have a big significance to us like a character from a favorite book or something, but so far I haven't found much other than what I think sounds nice. Here's what I'm working with: 

Ethan
Henry
Daniel
William
Joel
Blake 
Ira
Ezra

Annabelle
Claire
Jillian
Julia
Bianca
Laura
Abigail/Abby
Genevieve
Vivien
Audrey
Anna
Angela
Livia


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann, Harry's a great name! ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

MrsWez said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Wez I don't know if we have stuff like that here? I had my 4th admission a few weeks ago but fortunately I've been controlling it myself since.
> 
> What are you finding helps? When get started on my vicious cycle nothing helps. I can't keep anything in, not even zofran or phenergan. Nothing helps. :nope: I usually have to be admitted within 24 hours or my levels get very messed up. I went 10 without getting sick then almost instantly I was very ill. I haven't gain a pound during this pregnancy. I've lost 10 but still have a bump.Click to expand...

The zofran has been brilliant but when a vomiting cycle starts, like you, I can't break it. I find lying down and not moving at all can help in a cycle and it definitely increases if I move or do anything at all. My last one I was at +3 ketones within about 12 hrs but fortunately I convinced my MW not to admit me and I managed to stabilise myself after keeping my zofran down long enough for it to stop the cycle. I've repeatedly lost 10lb but I'm on my gain at the moment with not having had a cycle for over a week. Still haven't made it back up to my pre-pregnancy weight, even with the bump! I've really noticed the weightloss in my face and the lack of nutrients in my hair and nails which really sucks.


----------



## Blue_bear

Doodles have you thought about the Sun holiday vouchers too? We have been collecting them on the off chance as they are doing spain, italy and france too. 
Not sure if this lot has ended but they normally do some more before summer i think.

We have had lots of ideas for names, i have decided not to tell anyone in 'real life' (lol) as i know lots of people having babies and im the last. I will be devestated if someone uses the one i chose! Probably pretty silly as the names i like aren't even unusual so its bound to happen at some point.

We are finding boys names harder than girls but so far have come up with - 
Elliot
Nathan
Duncan
Connor
Ashley
Zacharey (Zak)
William 
Oliver
....or...
Olivia
Matilda
Felicity
Abigail

We havent stuck on anything yet i dont think. Middle names are decided though, Jeffrey for a boy and Jane for a girl.


----------



## Hann12

Bluebear - I was just thinking of Ashley for a boy too, and I like Nathan.

DM - Did you actually name Harry as Harry? Reason I ask is that I would want to call the baby Harry yet when I mentioned it among various names to my MIL she said everyone would assume he is actually called Harold.


----------



## Blue_bear

There are lots of other names i like but cant use as have close family members witht he same name....
Jake or Jacob
Ethan
Callum
Matthew
and -
Harriet
Rebecca

I think there is more but my brain has gone dead!

Just whipped up a Choclate and Baileys cheesecake :) and managed to not lick out the bowl or the spoon!


----------



## Aaisrie

Blue_bear said:


> We have had lots of ideas for names, i have decided not to tell anyone in 'real life' (lol) as i know lots of people having babies and im the last. I will be devestated if someone uses the one i chose! Probably pretty silly as the names i like aren't even unusual so its bound to happen at some point.

I agree with this 100%!!!



Hann12 said:


> Bluebear - I was just thinking of Ashley for a boy too, and I like Nathan.
> 
> DM - Did you actually name Harry as Harry? Reason I ask is that I would want to call the baby Harry yet when I mentioned it among various names to my MIL she said everyone would assume he is actually called Harold.

I would never assume that, I think names like Harry have become fashionable as a name in their own right the same as Lily [short for Elizabeth]


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> The zofran has been brilliant but when a vomiting cycle starts, like you, I can't break it. I find lying down and not moving at all can help in a cycle and it definitely increases if I move or do anything at all. My last one I was at +3 ketones within about 12 hrs but fortunately I convinced my MW not to admit me and I managed to stabilise myself after keeping my zofran down long enough for it to stop the cycle. I've repeatedly lost 10lb but I'm on my gain at the moment with not having had a cycle for over a week. Still haven't made it back up to my pre-pregnancy weight, even with the bump! I've really noticed the weightloss in my face and the lack of nutrients in my hair and nails which really sucks.

I look pretty unhealthy at the moment. My face and body is thinner and my complexion is paler. What we do for these babies. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

MrsWez said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> The zofran has been brilliant but when a vomiting cycle starts, like you, I can't break it. I find lying down and not moving at all can help in a cycle and it definitely increases if I move or do anything at all. My last one I was at +3 ketones within about 12 hrs but fortunately I convinced my MW not to admit me and I managed to stabilise myself after keeping my zofran down long enough for it to stop the cycle. I've repeatedly lost 10lb but I'm on my gain at the moment with not having had a cycle for over a week. Still haven't made it back up to my pre-pregnancy weight, even with the bump! I've really noticed the weightloss in my face and the lack of nutrients in my hair and nails which really sucks.
> 
> I look pretty unhealthy at the moment. My face and body is thinner and my complexion is paler. What we do for these babies. :hugs:Click to expand...

Agree 100% :hugs:


----------



## smileylexie

Dragonmummy - your son has GREAT taste in music, i saw muse a few years back and they are by far the best live band!

Tor - hope everything went well with telling your coleagues (sp)

sherri - sorry to hear your husbands still being a pain in the rear end! :hugs:

Hann - hope your feeling better after having a well deserved day off!!

Aaisrie - ace bump thats so cute :)

Mummyss - :hugs: the things we do to meet blooming deadlines :(

Melissa - wahooo congratulations to your friend on her pregnancy

sofiekirsten & doodle pants - congratulations on 20 weeks tomorrow, how time flies hey?

blue_bear - mmmm chocolate and baileys cheese cake, out of interest when your not pregnant have you ever tried a mad cow? hot chocolate and bailey?? mmmmmmm

As for me, well just a boring day at work, thought i'd have to come home at lunch as i was really struggling to keep anything down :( husband's out tonight with his mate for a 'work meeting' this happens to be situated at the pub so i doubt they'll much work talk happening! going to try and get some food in me then for an early night!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Oh and at first we were going to call our little boy Addison....Which means son of Adam which is really fitting because my DH is called Adam lol but then decided on Jacob instead

:flower:


----------



## Hann12

I've just started a baby website to post photos and updates for the family - more relevant once the baby is actually born but check it out:

https://www.totsites.com/tot/minimalone

What do you think? I've got lots of work to do to it but the concept is good I think!


----------



## SugarBeth

Hann12 said:


> can i be cheeky and ask if you have chosen your names?
> 
> I need inspiration! For girls I have: Annabel, Eva, Elize, Eliza, Eva, Beth, Violet, Megan, Isabel, Carrie, Sophia
> For boys I have Harry, Benjamin, Rory, William, Finn, Seth, Edward.

We're still going with William Lee (Liam) for a boy, and for a girl Katherine, but we can't decide on a middle name for a girl. I'm almost hoping it's a boy because names are stressful. lol

I really hope these migraines are going to go away soon. My body really should be adjusted to the extra hormones by now. These severe headaches are killing me.


----------



## smileylexie

Hann12 said:


> I've just started a baby website to post photos and updates for the family - more relevant once the baby is actually born but check it out:
> 
> https://www.totsites.com/tot/minimalone
> 
> What do you think? I've got lots of work to do to it but the concept is good I think!

That's a lovely idea Hann! :thumbup:


----------



## Doodlepants

Thats a really good idea Hann! You should put your bump pics on there too!

Names hmmm..... We're still discussing, Martyn is set on Roman for a boy- I tried to throw Logan into the mix and was shot down! I also like:
Caleb,
Nathen (Nate for short).
Can't remember any others, I did like Cassius but my mum put me off it!- it's better than Martyn's suggestion of erm... Caesar!.... I said "What, like the dog food?!!".
My mum likes Xavier.... We're not keen. My dad hates anything that isn't "a good, solid English name like George or James" etc...... He'll die when he finds out we like Roman!

Girls names I'm also struggling with- nothing seems good enough?? We like Lois.....
Naomi.... (except it has been pointed out to me that this spells "I moan" backwards!)
I like Adrianna too........ I suggested Makenna too but Martyn's not sure... We did like Amelia but that's getting quite common now (because we have a Holly, which is a very popular name, I want to have something a little different this time).....

I honestly have no idea! We didn't come up with Holly until I was in labour! I guess I'll look more after Thursday...
xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Anyone else have vegetable cravings? I'm LOVING fresh spinache right now, I keep eating some every day and always want more. Unfortunately I ate the rest yesterday, so I'm out for today and still craving it.


----------



## Hann12

I should add my bump pic's - good idea! Just need to get them onto the computer as they are on my mobile at the moment. 

Really like the name suggestions! It is much easier when you know what you are having and I'm finding girls names easier but having said that there is so much more choice that actually maybe thats worse!

SugarBeth - I'm loving veggies too, particularly courgette!!


----------



## smileylexie

doodlepants: naomi, imoan :rofl: never thought of that one before! really liek the name Caleb too :)

Names we have for a boy:

Joshua Coates
Finley Coates
Flynn Coates
Charlie Coates

Names for a girl

Lydia Coates... this is high on our list as we haven't really got another girls name at the moment!! ahha

As for middle names neither me or Luke have middle names and neither does maisie, so we're slightly unsure whether to give the little one? what do you guys think on middle names??


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann nobody has ever assumed he is called Harold! He's always been Harry. I was worried there would be loads of others but in his 4 years at nursery he's always been the only one in all age groups!


----------



## DragonMummy

I am struggling. Since the early days of TTC (we're going back 2 years now!!) I've been fixated with the name Tristan for a boy. I still love it now but DH not so keen. For a girl I like Matilda (Tilly) - Matilda Kathleen which is MIL middle name. Again he's not keen. He is refusing to make any suggestions til we know what team we're on. Which I think means he hasn't got any. With him it tends to rest on what he's watching on telly. With Harry he was really into the OC so his suggestions were Ryan and Summer.....


----------



## SugarBeth

smileylexie said:


> As for middle names neither me or Luke have middle names and neither does maisie, so we're slightly unsure whether to give the little one? what do you guys think on middle names??

 I plan on giving my child a middle name, just because it would feel like something was missing if I didn't. Everyone in my family and Dh's have middle names, so it would be odd to just have a first and last name for our baby.

But is a middle name actually needed? I don't think so.

DM, love the name Matilda!


----------



## DragonMummy

I quite like Louis, Teddy or Evan for a boy as well, or Amelie or Emilia for a girl....


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> I quite like Louis, Teddy or Evan for a boy as well, or Amelie or Emilia for a girl....

love emilia! :thumbup:


----------



## Sherri81

Doodle, I didn't even think about using nail polish remover, which is actually a laquor thinner anyways. It might be alot easier on your nose anyways. You might have to be careful, because I bet it will make the fibres a bit on the weak side, and it might cause a bit of a colour change as well. Hopefully its not a big area you have to treat.

I don't think my husband gets what he is doing with Greg at all. Its really messed up, because my parents would never have put up with this kind of stuff from us, and they never would have divided... But see, he grew up with a dad who wasn't allowed to discipline him at all. His dad was abused as a kid, and I mean beaten wuite badly, so when he got married, his wife said that he wasn't allowed to discipline the kids in case he went off on them the way his mom had gone off on him. So throughout their lives, their dad had to just walk away, and the mom is not a good disciplinarian at all. She gave her kids whatever they wanted, let them sneak out of the house at night without reprimanding them etc... And now, here we are trying to raise Greg, and Ian lets him get away with everything. But I am the one who is around him the most.

And as for the polite 'talk', we well just finished having it, and I say finished because he is ignoring me now and watching a movie. And he wonders why Greg does the same damn thing. He has done nothing but blame me because I am 'nasty' and I've called him names. When I've pointed out that he's called me names, and never apologized (which I have done to him), and that I start out being civil, and he is the one who gets nasty with me... he just shuts down and starts watching the tv again.

So our polite talk didn't get us anywhere, because apparently it is all my fault, and nothing he does has anything to do with why Greg is rude to me. But apparently Greg is 'just a kid' and I need to get used to him being this way.

I'm sorry everyone is feeling so sickly today. I was feeling okay physically up until a few minutes ago...

As for names, I refuse to even think of them, but I do like the names you ladies have picked out. I tend to be more traditional with names; I stick to things like Emily, Austin etc etc... But I haven't put any actual thought into it yet. I supposed when I get there we will.

Hoping to find out the sex of the baby on Thursday though. Hopefully it will move this time...


----------



## Sherri81

And because I think everyone needs a laugh today, here is one of my all time favorite clips ever!! Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L28TM48bF0


----------



## SugarBeth

Sherri81 said:


> And because I think everyone needs a laugh today, here is one of my all time favorite clips ever!! Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L28TM48bF0

I saw that on tv! I just want to cuddle that puppy! Though watching it makes my back ache. :haha:


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri81 said:


> And because I think everyone needs a laugh today, here is one of my all time favorite clips ever!! Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L28TM48bF0

So cute!! The look on his face is Help, please


----------



## Hann12

Thanks DM - I didn't think anyone would assume that Harry is Harold but both my MIL and my friend said it! Weird especially when Prince Harrys real isn't Harold its Henry so why assume Harold?!
I'm not letting them put me off, its still in the top 3 - with Rory and Benjamin.

Sherri - I'm sorry the talk didn't go so well, maybe finding out the sex of the baby will give a reality check to him?


----------



## smileylexie

Sherri81 said:


> And because I think everyone needs a laugh today, here is one of my all time favorite clips ever!! Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L28TM48bF0

:rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

I just read this article and couldn't imagine having a 13lb 2oz baby naturally. 

https://www.aolnews.com/2011/02/07/massachusetts-woman-amanda-byron-gives-birth-to-13-pound-baby/


----------



## curlew

had a busy but productive day at work today but will be in bed early again. I was awake from 2:30am to 5am this morning and really did not want to get up, especially when I heard the rain battering the windows.

We have chosen either Lewis or Findlay for bean but not sure of a middle name as yet. DS wanted to call the baby Indiana as he likes Indiana Jones or Luke after Luke Skywalker!

Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly Mrs Wez, Aairisie, and anyone else.

Doodles - its maybe worth looking at Hoseasons as well. We went with them last October and it was a lovely caravan, generous room sizes and very clean. Ours was at a very quiet site in the lakes but they have bigger ones with more amenities.

Sherri - sorry to hear that OH's behaviour is having and effect on Greg's behaviour too. Clearly children need boundaries and OH is totally undermining your authority. I agree with others that you will need to sit down and agree boundaries for the children with him as when you have two you will be in an even bigger minority, and the wee one will quite possibly follow their big brother's example when it comes to behaviour. You have the same age gap as me between your two. My DS is also getting big for his boots and cheeky but fortunatley OH and I are agreed on this and how we handle it so hopefully it won't last too long when he realises he isn't getting anywhere with it. His friends are the same so we think it's just a stage he is going through but if you don't nip it in the bud early you make it more difficult for yourself later. Sorry didn't mean to rant but it annoys me when one parent undermines the other and then they become the good guy when the other parent is left feeling crap because the child sees them as the one who always gives them a telling off.


----------



## mummySS

Ooh i really want to watch the puppy video but my connection's too slow!

Ok, names:

For a girl we are thinking:
Isla
Erin
Ella
Jaya (was my maternal grandma's name - indian - but i dont really think it sounds indian which is why i like it)

For a boy:
Leo
Zach
Lucas
Raphael (i really love this but Paul hates it...)

It's tricky for us because Paul is 1/4 polish and has a crazy long unpronouncable polish surname, so we have to go for something relatively easy for a first name!


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: @ Curlew - what IS it with blokes that they just have a 14 year old mentality when naming kids. Or just generally....


----------



## DragonMummy

Mummy I'm 1/2 polish but luckily on my mum's side so I avoided the mad surname! Not the mad relatives though sadly...


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh and I am LOVING Ophelia but DH says he can't pronounce it and it sounds wanky. Sigh....


----------



## Doodlepants

DM- I love it and don't think it sounds wanky!! Anyway, you're at least coming up with names, you should get final say!

After seeing all the names we went through our old books and found our faves from a while back, these are the ones we still like:
Girls:

Naomi,
Lois,
Lorelai,
Kelsey,
Monica,
Hilary.

Boys:

Roman,
Logan (Yesss he finally agreed to have it on the list!),
Raymond,
Theodore (theo or teddy for short),
Nathan,
Jack.

Any opinions? We haven't picked one yet!
x


----------



## melissasbump

With regards to baby names we are having a mare...
I have always wanted to call my little girl Olivia Grace.. however its too common now and we decided we liked Isabella. Anyway a couple who we know from work had their 20 week scan last week, found out it was a girl and announced it was called Isabella on facebook, so now we cant really use that as will look like copycats!
So NOW our top girl name is Tahlia Grace!

As for boys names have always been even more of a nightmare! We really liked Harry Joseph but thought it may be too common, then thought we liked Kai Joseph but really we prefer and love Harry so it will probably stay as that!
We also like Jacob and OH likes Oscar..


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm loving most of those, Doods. Not a fan of Kelsey but all the others are gorgeous x


----------



## melissasbump

luckily we have an easy surname of Mills which pretty much goes with anything x


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm a big advocate for Harry! :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks! Kelsey is a new one for us- it replaced Gabriella (which Martyn hated), I also like Michaela but not sure on what it would be shortened to or if it's too common?

Sherri- I love Austen!


----------



## MrsWez

mummySS said:


> It's tricky for us because Paul is 1/4 polish and has a crazy long unpronouncable polish surname, so we have to go for something relatively easy for a first name!

My DH is 1/2 polish and Wez is only part of our last name. So any name that starts with a W just doesn't sound right. :wacko:


----------



## melissasbump

DM.. It probably will be Harry as nothing else has come remotely close to it so far... Its a lovely name. x


----------



## Hann12

Melissa we both might be having Harrys on the same day!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Anyone else experiencing regular discomfort in their lower abdomen/lower back? I had it last Sunday & Monday and it's started again today. I was at the OB on Monday and asked her about it and after a quick ultrasound she said it could very well be baby's position (which was full on sprawled out with legs & arms in every direction :haha:). But I feel like it's too early for baby to be causing me so much discomfort. It's not so much pain as it is just simply uncomfortable. Kind of like a bit of tightness along with a mild crampy feeling almost. I don't know how else to describe it. OB said it could also be due to all the stretching that's going on right now.

Last week I took a long brisk walk/jog and the discomfort went away for several days so I almost feel like it was due to her position & that I jiggled her out of it with the exercise. :shrug: Anyway, anyone else experiencing anything similar?


----------



## smileylexie

LittleSpy said:


> Anyone else experiencing regular discomfort in their lower abdomen/lower back? I had it last Sunday & Monday and it's started again today. I was at the OB on Monday and asked her about it and after a quick ultrasound she said it could very well be baby's position (which was full on sprawled out with legs & arms in every direction :haha:). But I feel like it's too early for baby to be causing me so much discomfort. It's not so much pain as it is just simply uncomfortable. Kind of like a bit of tightness along with a mild crampy feeling almost. I don't know how else to describe it. OB said it could also be due to all the stretching that's going on right now.
> 
> Last week I took a long brisk walk/jog and the discomfort went away for several days so I almost feel like it was due to her position & that I jiggled her out of it with the exercise. :shrug: Anyway, anyone else experiencing anything similar?

I had similar feelings the other day! just pure discomfort rather than pains. I found that having a long long bath whilst massaging bump helped move lo around a bit and the discomfort soon went :hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Melissa we both might be having Harrys on the same day!!

lol that would be pretty cool!! 

Littlespy.. Ive been getting lower back pain last week or so but i suffer with my back anyway, so havent put it down to the baby, although it could well be! x


----------



## Doodlepants

Had you been doing anything physical that day? I know our bones are softer now and we can be more prone to aches and pains?
Sorry I can't be more help xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

our last name is Judge which is easy but it does mean that DH has vetoed anything starting with J! He doesn't want baby being known as JJ which is fair enough


----------



## DragonMummy

Sherri I love Austen too but that has been vetoed as DH thinks it's just due to my love of vintage minis :blush:


----------



## smileylexie

Anybody watching one born every minute tonight?


----------



## DragonMummy

I will be! When I get in from work anyway


----------



## melissasbump

smileylexie said:


> Anybody watching one born every minute tonight?

Im at work! boo!:nope: sky+ed it though x


----------



## smileylexie

melissasbump said:


> smileylexie said:
> 
> 
> Anybody watching one born every minute tonight?
> 
> Im at work! boo!:nope: sky+ed it though xClick to expand...

I don't know where we'd be without the joys of sky+


----------



## DragonMummy

sky + is my life....


----------



## melissasbump

theres problems in tri 2.......:wacko:


----------



## Blue_bear

I will be watching, and hubby gave it away today that he is actually looking forward to it too! I think its more the annoying dads to be he likes watching....he seems to think he wont be anything like that!


----------



## Blue_bear

melissasbump said:


> theres problems in tri 2.......:wacko:

Whats happening?


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle we have REALLY similar name ideas! We had Logan, Roman and Theodore all on our middle names list.

Chris has FINALLY agreed to Atticus as long as the middle names are... are you ready for this... Roman Vittorio. So our son will be

Atticus Roman Vittorio Boyce

Don't EVEN ask about the Vittorio because he is obsessed with foreign names, especially German and Italian. I think because my mum's partner is Italian too he's using that as a reason!!!


----------



## Sherri81

Did you guys see the mom of the puppy in the background looking at him like 'how on earth did I have a puppy like that?' I love that look from her and that fact that she is outright ignoring him.

I didn't even think about Austen Mini's with the name Austen!! I also didn't know Naomi is 'I moan' backwards. :dohh:

I like Colby for a boy too.

And when it comes to Harry, I don't think of Harry as a name on it's own, but I also didn't think it would be short for Harold. Because of Prince Harry, I also assumed that Harry is short for Henry.

Ian has really crappy name suggestions, or what I think of as crappy... He is stuck on Britney for one thing. When I think of Britney, I think of Britney Spears walking around with a Starbuck's cup and a bag of Doritos. Michelle is another one. Not bad really, but his ex girlfriend is Michelle, so thats a no. So those are the kinds of names he wants. Katie, etc... I don't know. I just don't like those ones. I like Harlow for a girl.

And yeah, I am definately the 'bad' parent. Ian is the one who makes pancakes on the weekend, plays Tekken 6 with Greg, watches fart videos on youtube with Greg, takes him bike riding etc... I am the one who makes him re brush his teeth when he didn't do it right the first time. I am the one who makes him practice printing etc. Ian buys him toys right after Xmas when we haven't even figured out where to put his Xmas presents yet. I'm the one who says no to candy when we are in the supermarket lineup. I'm not always a stick in the mud, but he doesn't need something everytime we go to the store...


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
just got back from the scan it was amazing and baby is meauring perfectly and is healthy 

and baby was not shy at all to let us know the gender..............
its a............................:pink:

I am very excited, DH was hoping for a boy but is already coming around. I am sure he will melt when she is born :hugs:


----------



## smileylexie

Blue_bear said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> theres problems in tri 2.......:wacko:
> 
> Whats happening?Click to expand...

oooo???


----------



## Hann12

melissasbump said:


> theres problems in tri 2.......:wacko:

I saw a few people saying they wanted to leave the site - whats the point in posting that? Just leave if you really hate it, I don't understand it! I haven't seen what threads they are all refering to though!


----------



## MrsWez

Hann12 said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> theres problems in tri 2.......:wacko:
> 
> I saw a few people saying they wanted to leave the site - whats the point in posting that? Just leave if you really hate it, I don't understand it! I haven't seen what threads they are all refering to though!Click to expand...

agreed.


----------



## melissasbump

Its to do with a girl posting something which could have been worded a lot better, and came accross quite offensive.. And shes carrying it on..

Congrats Brit! a girl! fantastic news xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri81 said:


> Did you guys see the mom of the puppy in the background looking at him like 'how on earth did I have a puppy like that?' I love that look from her and that fact that she is outright ignoring him.
> 
> I didn't even think about Austen Mini's with the name Austen!! I also didn't know Naomi is 'I moan' backwards. :dohh:
> 
> I like Colby for a boy too.
> 
> And when it comes to Harry, I don't think of Harry as a name on it's own, but I also didn't think it would be short for Harold. Because of Prince Harry, I also assumed that Harry is short for Henry.
> 
> Ian has really crappy name suggestions, or what I think of as crappy... He is stuck on Britney for one thing. When I think of Britney, I think of Britney Spears walking around with a Starbuck's cup and a bag of Doritos. Michelle is another one. Not bad really, but his ex girlfriend is Michelle, so thats a no. So those are the kinds of names he wants. Katie, etc... I don't know. I just don't like those ones. I like Harlow for a girl.
> 
> And yeah, I am definately the 'bad' parent. Ian is the one who makes pancakes on the weekend, plays Tekken 6 with Greg, watches fart videos on youtube with Greg, takes him bike riding etc... I am the one who makes him re brush his teeth when he didn't do it right the first time. I am the one who makes him practice printing etc. Ian buys him toys right after Xmas when we haven't even figured out where to put his Xmas presents yet. I'm the one who says no to candy when we are in the supermarket lineup. I'm not always a stick in the mud, but he doesn't need something everytime we go to the store...

I love Harlow, so pretty and Colby is lovely!

I'm the "bad" one too, I'm always the one who shouts, who says no and who does the disciplining... and it sucks! But at least she knows where she is with me :]


----------



## BlueViolet

Britt, congrats on joining team :pink:!

Sherri, that video is adorable. I found this the other day and it makes my dog go nuts. He ran over from the other room and was all confused when I played it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHAshi4vdbg&feature=BF&playnext=1&list=QL&index=1

And gotta love the drama in the forums. Why can't people be graceful anymore? 

I'm tired once again. I even tried doing some prenatal yoga to get more energy. It left me so relaxed that I might take a nap even though it's just 4pm. At least dinner is in the crock pot! :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Woohoo on team pink Britt!!!! How exciting!! Have you thought of any names yet?

Re the drama- is this the one stemming from the epidural thread? Talk about ott! When she said about leaving I felt like putting "Ta ta then!".... but didn't as I always think if I haven't anything nice to say I TRY not to say it (hard as it is sometimes!). 
Anyway, like Hann said, if you want to leave then go on then- also saying "I'm leaving" etc is breaking the site rules.
x


----------



## Hann12

I know I've never given birth before but is anyone else finding pink top lady really wimpy?


----------



## Sherri81

Congrats on the baby girl Britt!

I don't get the drama on the threads, and I am kind of on both ends of one of the 'dramas.'

The one I saw was causing a problem was the one about reading the Loss Forums and wishing she hadn't. Like, I get what she means, but at the same time it could have been worded better. Before I had lost Devon, I never even considered going in there, and it was because it is such a sad place to be. It does feel like some unfortunate club that we belong to now, and I never wanted to be a part of that club. But now I do belong in there, and it does hurt to see that a thread about loss will get like 250 views, but only 7 or 8 replies. It does hurt. 

But people have to realize that the girls on the loss forum are very sensitive, and very protective of their babies, even though they aren't with us physically anymore. It isn't always a happy place to be, and I have been on the receiving end once when I was working through something on my own personal thread there. I think I resolved it, because what I was saying was just me trying to figure out something my brother had said, but some other lady didn't take it that way.

It is so easy to misconsture what people are saying, because when you are writing, you can't see the person's face, and there is no speech inflection to help you figure it out.

So I don't think the lady was trying to be rude, I think she was just saying that reading our stories scares her. But it would have been a little nicer to have her go in and give us hugs or something, instead of starting a thread in the 2nd Tri forum.

I never saw the epidural one. I do agree though, that if you say you want to leave, then you should just do it. There is no need to start a thread about leaving... that just seems to be a cry for attention.

People are so hormonal sometimes on this site I think. If there is something offensive, maybe people just shouldn't respond... I don't know. My dad always says to pick your battles, meaning don't get sucked into the useless/pointless ones.

Oh, and I played the puppy whistle clip for my dog, and she got such a worried look on her face. Then I played some puppy crying videos, and I think I upset her biological clock :( She seems so sad now, and she was spayed at 5 months old, so she can't have puppies. I'd like to say I have a bag of healthy food beside me on the couch right now, but I don't. I have a bag of chips, and she looked so depressed and she walked right over and stuck her head in my bag of chips... Poor puppy is depressed cuz she can't have puppies.


----------



## mummySS

Congrats on team pink Britt!

Honestly, i just don't get these people on 2nd tri. It does annoy me but it's a little bit car crash too. Sometimes it's sooo cringey that I want to read it. 

Like yesterday someone posted that they were plus sized "and could my belly fat squash my baby?" You couldn't make it up!


----------



## mummySS

MrsWez said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> It's tricky for us because Paul is 1/4 polish and has a crazy long unpronouncable polish surname, so we have to go for something relatively easy for a first name!
> 
> My DH is 1/2 polish and Wez is only part of our last name. So any name that starts with a W just doesn't sound right. :wacko:Click to expand...

Wez you did the right thing taking his surname... I couldn't bring myself to change mine (think i am a little bit feminist, but it was mainly that his surname is too long and complicated!). However i've had to agree that LO can take his name, which means i'll be the odd one out! Grrr. 

And DM - you got off lightly with Judge! :) Talking of mad relatives, we live in Ealing which has a massive polish community, and we live right next door to a polish church. They are definitely mad but all very very sweet!


----------



## DragonMummy

omg Britt!!! congrats on your little lady!


Whats kicking off then?


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri81 said:


> The one I saw was causing a problem was the one about reading the Loss Forums and wishing she hadn't. Like, I get what she means, but at the same time it could have been worded better. Before I had lost Devon, I never even considered going in there, and it was because it is such a sad place to be. It does feel like some unfortunate club that we belong to now, and I never wanted to be a part of that club. But now I do belong in there, and it does hurt to see that a thread about loss will get like 250 views, but only 7 or 8 replies. It does hurt.

I know, I wrote a post about losing my daughter Avalon. 877 views and only 23 posts. :cry: No one wants to lose a baby. Even if you never have lost a baby, you can at least post a :hugs: or I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tor81

Ive not had a chance to catch up on all the posts so will comment on some & come back later!

Amazing bump Aaisrie, I find it so strange that were all about the same amount of time along but our bumps vary hugely. You wouldnt even know I was pregnant by looking at me! 

Melissa  great news about your best friend, thats so lovely. Ive been waiting patiently to see if any more of my friends are going to announce. &#9786;

Doodle, what about hiring a cottage by the sea, maybe Devon or somewhere?

Hann, love your name choices, we havent got a shortlist yet. Its Chinese tradition for the grandparents to do the naming so Im hoping they come up with some sensible suggestions!

Sorry that weve got a few poorly girls, hope you all feel better v soon.

xx


----------



## smileylexie

Tor81 said:


> Doodle, what about hiring a cottage by the sea, maybe Devon or somewhere?

Come and stay with us :thumbup: we live in devon, about a 10 min walk from the beach?!? :winkwink:


----------



## DragonMummy

sigh.... i know some people on here are a bit too sensitive but honestly what does that one expect when she posts like that....


----------



## melissasbump

DOH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

I still dont know which thread we are talking about?

One Born has put my hubby off me having an epidural. Was chatting to my MW friend about it last night over dinner and she said then that epidurals more likely lead to instrumental deliveries. Hubs wasnt pleased to see that LO being pulled out by forceps :( Needs must and all but has put me off an epi a bit.


----------



## DragonMummy

the epidural thread hun x


----------



## Sherri81

Okay, I saw the one on the epidural thread, and I do think she was out of line; but only because she wasn't choosing to express herself in full sentences. She wrote 2 'semi' sentences, and therefore, she missed out on all of the chances to explain that it didn't work for her, and that she felt awful with it etc... I see how everyone was offended, but what did she expect.

It would be akin to me coming on here and doing something like this... 'Brits are fucking ridiculous.'

Well what on earth do I mean by that, right? Maybe I really don't like the British (which I can assure you is NOT the case, lol), or do I mean it as a joke after watching some funny British program, like Little Britain? Who knows what I mean because it wasn't even a full sentence.

That's where a lot of problems arise I think. A spelling mistake here or there is one thing. Not writing in proper sentences, or writing in txt, is another thing altogether.


----------



## DragonMummy

BB i didn't want an epi either. Til it started hurting like fuck and I was asking anyone who passed to knock me out :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

to be fair, Sher, we ARE fucking ridiculous!!!!


----------



## mummySS

i actually found that thread quite useful - i was wondering the same. people write stuff without thinking, and then other people react to it. i just ignore...


----------



## MrsWez

When I go into labor, I want one. I had a spinal before when I had to delivery my daughter and it was great.


----------



## Blue_bear

Hmmmm i think i will stay open minded as i dont know how it feels!
I am def not gonna write on my notes i dont want one or anything like that!

I did read the epi thread, think i just skim read the bits that look like its getting ridiculous. Lets face it were all pretty hormonal right now!


----------



## melissasbump

Yay hometime!! xx


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> Britt, congrats on joining team :pink:!
> 
> Sherri, that video is adorable. I found this the other day and it makes my dog go nuts. He ran over from the other room and was all confused when I played it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHAshi4vdbg&feature=BF&playnext=1&list=QL&index=1
> 
> And gotta love the drama in the forums. Why can't people be graceful anymore?
> 
> I'm tired once again. I even tried doing some prenatal yoga to get more energy. It left me so relaxed that I might take a nap even though it's just 4pm. At least dinner is in the crock pot! :)

 Haha, my dog loved that! She ran around, then shoved her face in front of the computer, saw the puppy and tried to sniff it. :haha:

Glad to hear about the prenatal yoga making you feel better - I've had a dvd I've been wanting to try every single day and it never happens. But I think my aching body would really benefit from it. 


For some reason, I began throwing up a lot today, for the first time in about a month. I'm wondering if I'm sick, hoping it's not morning sickness coming around again. I took one bite out of a sandwich and ran to a trash can. While i was going at it, my dog ate my sandwich. :growlmad:


----------



## Doodlepants

Blue- I didn't know that and epidural increased your chances of having an instrumental delivery until after they had given it to me! I thought I knew all there was to know at the time- I couldn't believe it! I had forceps :( I wouldn't have coped without an epidural though as I was induced using a drip and someone said it hurt loads more that way and I freaked out- they wouldn't let me have gas and air for some reason?
Anyway, this time, if I don't have to I really don't want one!- watching that put me off too! I totally agree with you about staying open minded but I really hope I don't need one! :)

Oh, how funny was that woman who had pethadine?!!! Her face was soooo funny! I couldn't stop laughing bless her!
x


----------



## melissasbump

Hi everyone..
Well i promptly threw up after getting home from work last night! And this morning feels like half of it is blocking my throat up still. It feels grose so currently drinking some hot lemon and honey to try and clear it..:wacko: 
Starting taking my sick meds again.. have decided im just gonna keep taking it, id rather that than not, everytime i stop i go down hill again! I only need to take one tablet a day (i can take up to 3) so its not so bad.
hoppe everyone is ok today x


----------



## melissasbump

Hi everyone..
Well i promptly threw up after getting home from work last night! And this morning feels like half of it is blocking my throat up still. It feels grose so currently drinking some hot lemon and honey to try and clear it..:wacko: 
Starting taking my sick meds again.. have decided im just gonna keep taking it, id rather that than not, everytime i stop i go down hill again! I only need to take one tablet a day (i can take up to 3) so its not so bad.
hope everyone is ok today x


----------



## Aaisrie

I hope you feel better soon Mel

Doodle we got given a leaflet telling you all the pros and cons of the different pain relief options. I went for a water birth so I didn't have anything else, I was allowed gas and air but it just made me want to lie on my back which made my contractions worse - I had my whole labour on my knees lol I also went mute which was kinda funny... apparently I was really quiet, so quiet the MW didn't even realise I'd crowned the head and had a total panic trying to get gloves on to deliver the rest of the baby!


----------



## Clareabell

Aaisrie your birth experience sounds amazing!! I have decided I can no longer watch one born as it is scaring the shit out of me! I want to have a water birth and no pain relief. Not cause I'm hard arse but I'm scared gas and air and pethidene will make me sick. Pathetic I know but vomiting with all those people around me is a nightmare for me! I'm not sure about an epidural. I'm such a wimp!


----------



## freckles09

Morning beach bumps!

Britt - congrats on being team pink - how exciting! Have you any names yet? You can start shopping for girly clothes :happydance:

Mel - sorry to hear you're feeling unwell :hugs:

I am just going to go into labour with an open mind - if i can give birth on just gas and air then great but i am SUCH a wimp and have a very low pain threshold that i reckon i'll have the epidural.


----------



## Aaisrie

Clareabell said:


> Aaisrie your birth experience sounds amazing!! I have decided I can no longer watch one born as it is scaring the shit out of me! I want to have a water birth and no pain relief. Not cause I'm hard arse but I'm scared gas and air and pethidene will make me sick. Pathetic I know but vomiting with all those people around me is a nightmare for me! I'm not sure about an epidural. I'm such a wimp!

The gas and air didn't make me sick just really sleepy/drunk feeling... I just didn't want to lie down because it hurt more so that's why it didn't agree with me. It was definitely a fantastic experience. I got out of the birth pool saying "I want to be pregnant again" lol


----------



## Hann12

Morning all! So I had a call from the midwife this morning, she wants me to see a consultant on the 17th march when I'm 22 weeks as they want me to have fetal fibrinectin tests to monitor me for premature labour. Apparently they are newly offering this to some patients and have chosen me. It's non invasive so not dangerous to baby. It's good that they offer so much to their patients though! Think I chose a good hospital!


----------



## melissasbump

my cousin is having a section today so will be a mummy of two little girls by tonight! Evie and Lottie! Fingers crossed all goes well for her! x


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh lovely, Mel! Great news....


----------



## mummySS

From what i understand re epidurals, you have to elect to have one before you're dilated by X cm (not sure maybe like 6 or 7 cm?), so presumably by the time you get to the baby's head crowning it's far too late! Am i wrong? 

I just dont know what pain relief will work for me, but i do know i'm a wimp and have a horribly low pain threshold, so i'm pretty sure i will be demanding whatever drugs they can give me :)

Hann - what hopital are you at?


----------



## Aaisrie

Ooooo I so wanna go to H&M for baby stuff

Gorgeous baby clothes!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:happydance:

Happy 20 weeks to me Doodle and Raz!

Halfway through already!

Got my 20 week scan tomorrow and I am so looking forward to seeing baby Jake again!

:happydance:


----------



## samirakhan

Im new to these forums...Im due on 1st July


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> oooh lovely, Mel! Great news....

She developed a really rare condition at the end of her last pregnancy and both her and her baby nearly died so its probably even more poignant this time round...

Welcome Samira xx:thumbup:

Happy 20 weeks Sofie, and Doodles! Scan! Very exciting! xx

Hann that sounds interesting, do you know much about what it involves yet? xx

Just got back from a lovely walk in the sunshine with the pooch, its so warm out there, like a Spring day.... makes me happy to be alive.:flower:
Then I got home and puked! :wacko:
xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sofiekirsten said:


> :happydance:
> 
> Happy 20 weeks to me Doodle and Raz!
> 
> Halfway through already!
> 
> Got my 20 week scan tomorrow and I am so looking forward to seeing baby Jake again!
> 
> :happydance:

congrats hun, raz needs taking off though hun cos her Lo is a :angel:


----------



## Annamumof2

my scans thursday.... i cant wait

oh and H&M is the most amazing place to shop for baby stuff they have cute bodysuits that you dont need to pull over there head and stuff


----------



## melissasbump

topazicatzbet said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Happy 20 weeks to me Doodle and Raz!
> 
> Halfway through already!
> 
> Got my 20 week scan tomorrow and I am so looking forward to seeing baby Jake again!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> congrats hun, raz beens taking off though hun cos her Lo is a :angel:Click to expand...

Oh no! Didnt realise, so sorry to hear that, hope she is ok...:nope: xx


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG I can't believe we've started getting to 20 weeks! Nearly there!!!! WOOO!!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> OMG I can't believe we've started getting to 20 weeks! Nearly there!!!! WOOO!!!!

what will we be called thursday?


----------



## Hann12

Welcome Samira!

Melissa sounds like you are having a rough time, def get back on the pills! 

The hospital I'm at is west Middlesex, the one Amanda Holden has gone to and they have been excellent. The test apparently checks CM because something in it breaks down when you are near to labour so if they monitor you then they can predict when you will go into labour, quite clever really! Sounds like it's something that one of the consultants us interested in so is trialing it to see what results they get so it's not something they normally offer. Lucky timing I think! 
I cannot fault them though, they have been amazingly good there!


----------



## Doodlepants

Aaisrie- I wanted a water birth too but because there was meconium (*spelling!) in my waters when they broke them, and due to reduced fetal movements they put me on a drip and I had to be constantly monitered so wasn't allowed off the bed :( Then when Holly's heart rate got bad they said they just needed her out- they did let me push but said if nothing happened quickly I would have been a c-section :(
Because I really wanted a water birth I didn't really look into pain relief much as I didn't want any, silly me! Mind you, my MW said that I would have had to have an epidural because of the drip (apparently it was turned up quite high? Don't know much about these things!) anyway, they wanted her out!

I'm hoping things go better this time and I get my water birth! :)


----------



## Starry Night

> I just dont know what pain relief will work for me, but i do know i'm a wimp and have a horribly low pain threshold, so i'm pretty sure i will be demanding whatever drugs they can give me

I'm the same. If they could find a way of knocking me out and still safely deliver the baby I'd take that option too. lol 

Welcome, Samira!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Welcome Samira! xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Beth, hope you feel better. :hugs: I'm sorry to say I giggled when I saw that bit about the dog stealing your sandwich. Dogs can be so sympathetic, but when it comes to food they're out for themselves. 

Hugs to all the ladies who don't feel good. :hugs: It's not fair you're still going through morning sickness. The things we do for our babies. 

That's terrible news about Raz. Hope she comes back for some support. Beach bumps stick together!

Sami, welcome! 

About the labor discussion, I'd love to have a natural birth, but I don't know what type of a wimp I'm going to be since this is my first. I watched that Ricki Lake documentary "The Business of Being Born" and then did a bunch of research and it taught me some things I didn't know about labor and delivery. You ladies probably already know this stuff. I learned that pitocin is given to make the labor progress and it makes the contractions more painful. At that point they start the epidural, which slows down the contractions. Then they have to up the pitocin. So it's a balance game trying to keep it all going. Sometimes this ends up increasing the heart rate of the baby and a c-section needs to be performed to get the baby out safely. Hope no one takes offense or gets upset by my post. It's just what I learned.


----------



## Hann12

I'm going to do hypno birthing classes, had quite a few recommendations, it helps you get your mind around how to react to the pain and how to cope. It's also meant to help with faster births. It's pretty expensive though....


----------



## DragonMummy

hey no offence taken - I think it's important that we all feel we can share our views diplomatically!

Personally I would have loved to have a VBAC but am not allowed. I got to full dilation and half delivery (ok, his feet....) on just gas and air and it was surprisingly manageable. I originally wanted a water birth (but then changed my mind and was begging for epidural!) but didn't have time for either. Please bear in mind that what you see on telly tends to only be the end bit. The lead up to that isn't too bad at all. And by thd time you get to the last bit you've lost all control and don't give a shit anyway :rofl:

But it's a lot less scary than I thought it was - honestly!!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Thanks DM! It seems like no two births are alike. The situation is different for everyone. You're right about the TV bit. They can't possibly show 12+ hrs of labor into an hour show. Meanwhile, I'm hearing all sorts of scary stories from my MIL, my mom, and a friend. What's up with that? LOL It's like they want to share war stories. I figured that one way or another this baby is going to come out and I'll get over it because it will all be worth it :)


----------



## Sherri81

Hann, there's some things you might want to know about the fetal fibronectin test. It will be done using a speculum, and they will take a big swab up ulyour cooch. There is a protein that is a marker for early delivery. This is what the swab is for. About 70% of test results come back positive. So don't be scared if you get positive results. There are a number of reasons for the high number of false positives. Having had sex recently, having an internal scan, an internal exam, anything that you do internally can cause an increase in that protein. For a completly accurate result, leave your cooch alone for at least 24 hours prior. Usually, if everything is done right, a positive result can indicate a delivery within the week. I had a positive one with Devon less than 48 hours before delivering her.


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww Doodle I hope you get your water birth this time!!

I actually thought the start was the worst!! Once you get into the pushing bit it's the pushing that actually stops the pain! I think maybe as well because your endorphines have kicked in by then making you feel better too.

Is anyone blogging about their pregnancy? Like a real blog not just a BnB journal?


----------



## mummySS

Thanks for the info BlueV - i didn't know that. And thanks to all you sensible ladies pointing out stuff I should know (eg what they show on TV is the worst parts... D'oh)

I was thinking about hypnobirthing classes too. Then I read something on the hypnobirthing website about "imagining that your cervix is a flower opening up" and that put me right off! :rofl: I'm sure there's more to it!


----------



## Hann12

Sherri that is really helpful to know, thank you so much! I'll go abd speak to the consultant and see what they say, they may decide I don't qualify but it's good to get the increased care anyway :)


----------



## pinky01

Hello Ladies :)

Lexie told me about this thread so I thought I'd come say hello. :) My names Lucy, I'm 20 from wales and I'm due on 15th July ... its my first and im excited! Not feeling good at the moment, seem to have had a fab first trimester but this second trimester is awful ....

Hope you r all well!

Lucy
x X x


----------



## BlueViolet

Mummy, I found a lot of information in this book:

https://www.amazon.com/Our-Bodies-O...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297181678&sr=1-2

It's a very open-minded book that treats the process of birth as something that we have control over, not just a medical procedure. It explains all methods of pain relief including natural ones. Since I had no clue of any of this before I got pregnant, it taught me a lot.


----------



## DragonMummy

ah I didn't get to push for long before I was knocked out!


----------



## Britt11

freckles09 said:


> Morning beach bumps!
> 
> Britt - congrats on being team pink - how exciting! Have you any names yet? You can start shopping for girly clothes :happydance:
> 
> Mel - sorry to hear you're feeling unwell :hugs:
> 
> I am just going to go into labour with an open mind - if i can give birth on just gas and air then great but i am SUCH a wimp and have a very low pain threshold that i reckon i'll have the epidural.

thanks Freckles, I know I cant wait to start shopping for girl stuff :baby:
DH was disappointed yesterday (he dreamt of having a little boy) but he has already come around, I think he is excited too. We have thrown around a few names yet but nothing too concrete. Are you finding out?

girls, I have a question for you, our 19 week scan was lousy for pictures. Seriously the quality is awful, you can hardly make anything out so that is why I didnt post anything. My 12 week scan was way better. Do you think its their technique (same place as I did my first one) or do you think I didnt have enough water in my bladder? I didnt drink very much this time :blush: but the tech never said anything, she said my bladder was fine.
we are so frustrated with our pics, we will probably pay for a private scan


----------



## melissasbump

Welcome Pinky! Same Due Date! xx


----------



## freckles09

Britt11 said:


> freckles09 said:
> 
> 
> Morning beach bumps!
> 
> Britt - congrats on being team pink - how exciting! Have you any names yet? You can start shopping for girly clothes :happydance:
> 
> Mel - sorry to hear you're feeling unwell :hugs:
> 
> I am just going to go into labour with an open mind - if i can give birth on just gas and air then great but i am SUCH a wimp and have a very low pain threshold that i reckon i'll have the epidural.
> 
> thanks Freckles, I know I cant wait to start shopping for girl stuff :baby:
> DH was disappointed yesterday (he dreamt of having a little boy) but he has already come around, I think he is excited too. We have thrown around a few names yet but nothing too concrete. Are you finding out?
> 
> girls, I have a question for you, our 19 week scan was lousy for pictures. Seriously the quality is awful, you can hardly make anything out so that is why I didnt post anything. My 12 week scan was way better. Do you think its their technique (same place as I did my first one) or do you think I didnt have enough water in my bladder? I didnt drink very much this time :blush: but the tech never said anything, she said my bladder was fine.
> we are so frustrated with our pics, we will probably pay for a private scanClick to expand...

Girls clothes are sooooo cute and i always think there's lots more choice than boys clothes! Glad your OH has come round now and is looking forward to having a little princess :thumbup: We are going to try and be brave and not find out the gender! It'll be hard but we both want a surprise on the day. 

Doodle - I love the idea of a water birth too but am scared i won't be able to handle the pain and it'll be too late for an epidural if i need one!

Welcome to the newbies!


----------



## mummySS

BlueViolet said:


> Mummy, I found a lot of information in this book:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Our-Bodies-O...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297181678&sr=1-2
> 
> It's a very open-minded book that treats the process of birth as something that we have control over, not just a medical procedure. It explains all methods of pain relief including natural ones. Since I had no clue of any of this before I got pregnant, it taught me a lot.

Thanks BV - will check it out!

Welcome Pinky01 :flower: Sorry to hear you're not feeling too good, i swear the 'feeling fantastic during 2nd tri' thing is a myth!

Mel - sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish again. Keep taking those meds!

Britt (EDIT) - hmm sorry i'm really not sure about the waters relating to your piccy. Hopefully someone here can help. Sorry to hear the picture wasn't too good though...

DM - you had an emergency c-sec with harry, right? I'm really confused at how the legs managed to come out naturally... So when they pulled him out from the c-sec, they had to pull his legs back up?? god i'm sorry if i'm being REALLY THICK! :blush:


----------



## pinky01

melissasbump said:


> Welcome Pinky! Same Due Date! xx

thank u and hey :winkwink:
how are u feeling?

X


----------



## pinky01

thanks mummySS....been signed off work for a week so going to get some rest and fingers crossed be feeling better soon :)


----------



## MrsWez

welcome samira and pinky. I hope all of you ladies are doing well. 

Congrats to you 20 weekers. 

Sorry about your pictures Britt but congrats on your baby girl.

Sherri, I love your wedding avatar picture.

I hope your doing okay, Starry and Aaisire. :flower:

DM, I hope you have a better labor this time.

Blue, I want to have as little medical interventions as possible. Unless my baby's health is at risk after watching The Business of Being Born. 

Melissa, your story made me laugh as it is very familiar to me. I had a great time at the mall with a wonderful friend that was visiting from Montreal, Canada. Got home minutes later was violently sick. Next time I saw her, she was visiting me in the hospital on her way to the airport. :nope:

AFM, I've developed a rather embarrassing new habit. Every time I sneeze or cough, I wee a little. :blush: Is this normal?


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, so you watched that documentary too? What did you think of it? It really freaked me out a bit, but I learned a lot. 

It's awful and a bit funny about the sneezing. Could you wear a panty liner just in case? I read that kegels helps with bladder control. Can't hurt, right? :)


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> OMG I can't believe we've started getting to 20 weeks! Nearly there!!!! WOOO!!!!

 I can't wait!! I usually do weekly "bump" pictures of myself, but this week I'm gonna pick out an outfit, brush my hair for once and have my husband take them so you can see more than just my belly! I was the halfway point to have some special pictures, especially now that my belly is growing so rapidly. 




BlueViolet said:


> Beth, hope you feel better. :hugs: I'm sorry to say I giggled when I saw that bit about the dog stealing your sandwich. Dogs can be so sympathetic, but when it comes to food they're out for themselves.

 :haha: Yes, she's crazy. To give her some credit, she's very sympathetic when I'm in an upset mood, she comes to cuddle with me. But she's just hopeless with vomitting, she does her best to wiggle her head under mine when I'm doing it because she wants a whiff, or if there's any food anywhere she'll quick do a sneak attack on it while I'm busy!



Aaisrie said:


> Is anyone blogging about their pregnancy? Like a real blog not just a BnB journal?

 Yes, I do. It can be found HERE. I update it a few times a week with a huge amount of pictures, and it goes all the way back to when my husband and I first decided to start TTC.
EDIT: Dur, pregnant brain moment. Of course instead of doing the work to go find the web address of the blog, I could have just pointed to my siggy. I didn't realize it was there!


----------



## MrsWez

I think it's eye opening but I still take it with a grain of salt. I'm not going to go as far as having a home birth but I do want to know what they plan on doing and why it's necessary during labor.


----------



## DragonMummy

Mummy he was undiagnosed breech - as in he actually bloody turned while I was contracting, little sod! Nobody noticed til I was fully dilated and had delivered his feet. He was stuck and distressed and they didn't have time to do an epidural for a normal section so I just had a general. The reason I can't have a VBAC is because I have a vertical (classical) incision on my womb (although horizontal on my tummy) as they had to pull him back into my womb first before lifting him out! Apparently once you have the vertical you can't give birth naturally. 

But anyway, I managed natural birth AND caesarian all in one go!!! :rofl:


Britt my pics of H at my 20 week are a bit pants too. It's cos theyre so much bigger, it's difficult to get a good shot of them.


----------



## BlueViolet

Wow DM, that's quite a story. Glad Harry made it out okay! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez I have the same. It started when I was puking, think it's loosened my pelvic floor :blush:


----------



## MrsWez

I'm assuming pants = bad/poor, right?


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Wez I have the same. It started when I was puking, think it's loosened my pelvic floor :blush:

Me too, peeing yourself when you're puking is a new low.


----------



## Clareabell

Wow DM that's some birth story, hardcore! I don't know why I have started getting so worried about labour. I think I have read and watched too much! But your right they are more likely to put the ummm "interesting characters" on the show as they make better viewing! 

I wanted to do some antenatal exercise class to try and control the blubber a bit but after lots of googling the only ones available are during the day when I'm at work. I'm planning on working until a week before my edd so can't go then either. Has anyone used antenatal DVDs, I.e yoga etc? If so are they any good?


----------



## mummySS

MrsWez said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Wez I have the same. It started when I was puking, think it's loosened my pelvic floor :blush:
> 
> Me too, peeing yourself when you're puking is a new low.Click to expand...

Yup, i had the same (and let me tell you i have NEVER had this before :blush:). 

The absolute low was when I was puking bloody vomit, peeing my pants and having a nosebleed all at once. I don't think it could have gotten much worse... Vaguely recall my hubby finding me near-passed out on the toilet covered in blood, wee and vomit. Oh the joys... :)

DM - wow that is some story. Brave girl! It makes a lot more sense now. I always wondered whether they had to pull the baby back up during an emergency C.


----------



## BlueViolet

Clarea, I tried a prenatal yoga dvd I got from a friend. The intro was a bit cheesy and long, but the actual poses were good. They had modifications for the 2nd trimester and 3rd trimester. They also told you how to work out your muscles to make labor easier. I don't know how much good it's going to do, but certainly it would be good to tone the muscles a little bit. It also left me fairly relaxed, so that's a plus. I'd have to keep at it for a few months before I can tell you if I got results.


----------



## fifi-folle

BlueViolet said:


> I learned that pitocin is given to make the labor progress and it makes the contractions more painful. At that point they start the epidural, which slows down the contractions. Then they have to up the pitocin. So it's a balance game trying to keep it all going. Sometimes this ends up increasing the heart rate of the baby and a c-section needs to be performed to get the baby out safely. Hope no one takes offense or gets upset by my post. It's just what I learned.

You might find Ina May's Guide to Childbirth, my friend loaned me this book and it's so interesting. I was already pretty set on going natural as far as possible (except if baby was proven to be in distress) but this has totally convinced me. I understand people wanting epidural etc but it's not for me (even though I've spent the past 2.5yrs on painkillers). 
I am also listening to Hypnobirthing CDs, still to read the accompanying book. Once you get over the cheesiness it's ok, it's all about accepting what is happening, allowing your body to do what it's supposed to and staying relaxed. My friend used it and had a totally natural water birth with not even gas and air, getting the birth she wanted (18 days overdue) after having a horrible experience being induced with her first at 14 days overdue. HOWEVER I have no idea how it will be until it happens and I might well be screaming for an epidural, csection, whatever!!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Oh and Wez you are definitely not alone! I've been weeing a little when I sneeze sometimes from 1st tri!!!


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Congrats on your little pink bundle Britt. I'm sure OH will be fine.

welcome samira and pinky. 

Congrats to sofie and DM on reaching the 20 week mark. Not long for you Sugarbeth. Its nice to take the pics to remember each stage. I love seeing them all on here.

Busy day at work but got all I had planned to do done and more - haven't done that in weeks so left on a bit of a high tonight. Means I may actually get round to some forward planning for a change and get ahead of the game for the next couple of weeks which will be nice.


----------



## Blue_bear

Hey guys, hope everyone is ok. 

Ive been at work all day, it was so boring. Spent most of the day fannying around doing valentines displays. 

Got friends over for tea tonight, hubby has made sausage cassarole and then we are having my chocolate and baileys cheesecake :)

I am trying to stay busy this week in the hope it will make it go faster!
Have had some really good squirms and a few kicks from baby yesterday and this morning, this makes me very happy :)

xx


----------



## Sherri81

Welcome to the newbies!!

And congrats to the ladies who are laready 20 weeks. How the hell did this happen?? Lol. Some days it seems like it's flying by, and other times it seems to be dragging...

Apparently kegels, when done properly, can help to control that urine leakage. I think they are safe to do in pregnancy, but people might want to check that out before actually doing them. Doing kegels will also help tighten you up a bit after having the baby, so your husband won't feel like he's throwing his weiner down a hallway...

Hann, I hope I didn't discourage you from doing the FFn test. I just wanted to give you some info so when you do your tests, they will be the most accurate they can be. See, they did this with Devon, but I'd already had about 4 internals in the previous 24 hours (because I was highly infected, and they kept checking, at this point, to see how much discharge there was, and to check cervical length), and so they told me there was a good chance my test result would be positive because of the fact that my cooch had been 'played' with. Apparently anything that happens internally can cause this protein to be produced. So by all means go for it, but maybe just don't have sex, don't douche, don't insert anything in there like Canestan, don't have a bath (just shower), no internals or anything, and then you are likely to get a more accurate test result. I know there is a woman in the preemie section who is also in a trial where they have been doing this every 2 weeks for her.

I think if it were offered to me, I would decline, even though it would be nice to see, simply because my cooch is a no fly zone right now...

Not much happening here today. Its cold out, and I have heartburn, boo.

And thanks Mrs Wez. I figured people would be getting sick of looking at my face all the time, so I thought I'd switch it up a bit, lol.

I must remember to do bump pics... I don't think I've done one since 6 weeks. Must clean the bathroom mirror first, have a shower, blowdry and straighten my hair, apply makeup.... Fuck, that just seems like an awful lot of work right now. :roll:


----------



## Sherri81

Blue Bear, didn't you make that cheesecake yesterday?? I commend you for even having any left right now... And I commend you for even being willing to share it!! Alot more than I would be doing right about now. You win the will power award of the day, lol.

I dare anybody to put any kind of cake in front of me right now... lol. I swear I will bite their hands off in my hurry to get to it.

Best call in the world... my mom telling me to go to her house to pick up 2 pans of brownies she'd made, and which my dad can't eat because he got really bad heartburn after eating one. Perhaps he has never heard of Zantac?? Oh well, his loss is my gain!!


----------



## melissasbump

pinky01 said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Pinky! Same Due Date! xx
> 
> thank u and hey :winkwink:
> how are u feeling?
> 
> XClick to expand...

oh you know.. good days and bad days. the joys of pregnancy! xx


----------



## BlueViolet

MMMM...cheesecake and brownies. What a lovely combination. I've been craving cupcakes from a local bakery. Using all my willpower not to drive over there and order a dozen.


----------



## smileylexie

evening girlies :)

Melissaasbump - sorry to hear your still not any better, hope the tablets work soon :)
Hann, your hospital sounds really friendly and very up to date with new tests

congratulations to sofie, doodle and!!! eeek 20 weeks :D
welcome to the forum Samira :) all the ladies on this thread are lovely
doodle, hope you get the water birth you want this time round!

Yay lucy, you came over to the thread :D xxx WELCOME ( sorry your signed off work but put your feet up and relax)

sorry if i've missed any one out, only had a quick skim :(

afm, well todays been hard! Maisie's been really ill with a chest infection, took her to the doctors and they said if it hasn't cleared up by tomorrow to take her into hosp because of her weak immune system ;( i just feel for her as you can tell she's really flemmy (sp) but she can't grasp the concept of coughing it up! she's in bed now dosed up so hopefully she'll sleep ok.

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Sherri81 said:


> I dare anybody to put any kind of cake in front of me right now... lol. I swear I will bite their hands off in my hurry to get to it.

 Mmm, I never cared for cupcakes before in my life (in fact, I'm more of a pie person than cake) however lately I've been dreaming every night about light, fluffy cupcakes with smooth, yummy light icing. *drool*

If I can find a way to stop vomitting, clean up the kitchen, make a chicken roast and still have energy afterwards, I'd love to make a huge batch of different cupcakes today. I have the biggest cupcake pans that I never even touched yet. 

Though i'd also love to try out cake balls as well, though they sound like a lot more work...:haha:

EDIT: my latest torture, for those of you in the US, is going on TLCstore.com. You can buy batches of cupcakes by the dozen right from the bakers on the shows!


----------



## Blue_bear

Sherri - It has been hard to leave it alone in the fridge believe me! I did make extra so we had one each last night (individual ones not whole ones!) Was very tempted to say they hadnt worked and just eat the lot! 

Saying that its so easy to make, maybe i will just have to make more....

Cake is hitting the spot for me right now too, my other craving is chips with or without cheese! Oh so healthy....


----------



## smileylexie

cheeeesy chips, now we're talking :loopy:


----------



## Aaisrie

SugarBeth said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone blogging about their pregnancy? Like a real blog not just a BnB journal?
> 
> Yes, I do. It can be found HERE. I update it a few times a week with a huge amount of pictures, and it goes all the way back to when my husband and I first decided to start TTC.
> EDIT: Dur, pregnant brain moment. Of course instead of doing the work to go find the web address of the blog, I could have just pointed to my siggy. I didn't realize it was there!Click to expand...

Yay :] I LOVE the nursery furniture btw!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Aaisrie said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone blogging about their pregnancy? Like a real blog not just a BnB journal?
> 
> Yes, I do. It can be found HERE. I update it a few times a week with a huge amount of pictures, and it goes all the way back to when my husband and I first decided to start TTC.
> EDIT: Dur, pregnant brain moment. Of course instead of doing the work to go find the web address of the blog, I could have just pointed to my siggy. I didn't realize it was there!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay :] I LOVE the nursery furniture btw!!Click to expand...

 Thank you! We're celebrating Valentine's Weekend by picking up the rest of the nursery furniture and setting it all up. I couldn't be more excited - maybe I'm a bit strange, but it's very romantic to me to be able to watch DH put up all the furniture we picked out together and getting things ready for our baby. :cloud9:


----------



## melissasbump

MrsWez said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Wez I have the same. It started when I was puking, think it's loosened my pelvic floor :blush:
> 
> Me too, peeing yourself when you're puking is a new low.Click to expand...

i did this today.... AGAIN! X:blush:


----------



## Aaisrie

SugarBeth said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone blogging about their pregnancy? Like a real blog not just a BnB journal?
> 
> Yes, I do. It can be found HERE. I update it a few times a week with a huge amount of pictures, and it goes all the way back to when my husband and I first decided to start TTC.
> EDIT: Dur, pregnant brain moment. Of course instead of doing the work to go find the web address of the blog, I could have just pointed to my siggy. I didn't realize it was there!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay :] I LOVE the nursery furniture btw!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! We're celebrating Valentine's Weekend by picking up the rest of the nursery furniture and setting it all up. I couldn't be more excited - maybe I'm a bit strange, but it's very romantic to me to be able to watch DH put up all the furniture we picked out together and getting things ready for our baby. :cloud9:Click to expand...

I had just presumed the link in your sig was for a BnB journal :]

I think that's totally romantic... it's like that man fighting for your honour or something!! Love it :] You can really see the progression in your bump too!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Aaisrie said:


> I had just presumed the link in your sig was for a BnB journal :]
> 
> I think that's totally romantic... it's like that man fighting for your honour or something!! Love it :] You can really see the progression in your bump too!!

Thanks! I couldn't be more excited about my little bump finally growing. I love when my husband points out that it's looking bigger, because it was so flat for so long, I felt like it was starting to look like I was making up this pregnancy! :haha:

I'm so thrilled about my nursery. Once the furniture is in, I think it'll really start coming together. I'd help put the furniture together, but it seems like my husband takes a lot of pride in putting up the shelves, putting together the dresser and hanging little teddy bear pictures (lol). I guess since I'm growing the baby and doing everything else, this is his way of being able to participate in the pregnancy. I love it!


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww I'm so excited to see the nursery once the furniture is in, the theme is so cute with all the bears!


----------



## SugarBeth

Aaisrie said:


> Awww I'm so excited to see the nursery once the furniture is in, the theme is so cute with all the bears!

Thanks! I'm sure I'll take lots of pictures, I'll update on here when it's done, as long as everything goes as planned!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

Welcome Pinky!!

Lexie- I hope Maisie gets better soon, it's horrible when they're so poorly xxx

Blue Violet- Thank you so much for the information on induction and epidural- I honestly had no idea that the 2 went together and had wondered why I hadn't really been offered the option of not having it! Now I know and I actually feel a bit better about the birth if that makes sense? Like if I didn't have the option not to have it then I feel like it maybe wasn't my fault that I had to have forceps.... I've always felt really badly about it and blamed myself in some way- she was fine, but her face was bruised and I felt awful! I don't know why I never looked into it myself?! Thank you xxxx


----------



## Tor81

Welcome Samira & Pinky!

Britt, congrats on the scan & being in team pink!

Hann, hypno birthing classes sound interesting, how did you find out about them?

Lexie, hope Maisie feels better soon, hope she doesn&#8217;t end up in hospital.

Had our Tesco shopping delivered today & because the pack of 6 Cadbury&#8217;s Cream Eggs was out of stock they had to send the 12 pack instead, and for the same price &#8211; yummy yummy yummy!!!

xx


----------



## smileylexie

Tor81 said:


> Had our Tesco shopping delivered today & because the pack of 6 Cadburys Cream Eggs was out of stock they had to send the 12 pack instead, and for the same price  yummy yummy yummy!!!

now thats what i call good luck :winkwink:


----------



## Doodlepants

Mmmmm Tor I want cream eggs now!!! xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I saw creme eggs yesterday and thought of all you guys lol


----------



## Sherri81

I've got some cream eggs in the fridge right now (because I only like chocolate when its cold), and they just aren't doing a damn thing for me. Could care less that they are there...

I've been on a chips and cake thing though. After all, I have to get all of my 6 food groups in there...


----------



## Hann12

Hi and welcome to all the new girls!

I'm exhausted, just home, went to dinner with a friend. I really really like her but she turns everything in our lives into a competition which is very tiring. We have just moved and when we said we were moving further out of London they said that they could never move away from the centre of London, and then we got pregnant. And now they have decided to move to where we are and annoyingly they can probably afford somewhere a lot nicer than what we could which wouldn't bother me if it was anyone else but does a bit when they made a big thing about where we were moving in the first place. There's loads more to this as you can imagine!

Anyway....Tor a friend at work told me about the hypno birthing - they said its really good so figured I'd give it a try. I just googled hypno birthing classes London. Loads came up.

Sherri - you havent out me off at all, I'll go and see what the consultant said, but appreciate the advice a lot.

So tired and my bump hurts today, its feeling a bit tender and my stomach feels really bloated. I don't know if its fine and growing pains or something to be worried about. There is so much to be worried about!!


----------



## mummySS

Oh goodness Hann that friend sounds exhausting! No wonder you're knackered. 

I've never really been into creme eggs. Cupcakes are my passion. Has anyone had a red Velvet cake from hummingbird bakery? it's to die for... 

x


----------



## caz_hills

Hann- I'm really interested in hypnobirthing too! It sounds really interesting. I have bought the natal hypnotherapy CD's and the pregnancy relaxation cd does what it says on the tin - I find it very good.

All this talk of food is making me hungry again! I have eaten so many cakes today it's stupid but I had a lovely healthy dinner to compensate!


----------



## Hann12

This is the hypno birthing place we might go to:

www.hypnobirthinglondonclasses.co.uk 

Looking at the classes at the weekend in Kew. They take place in March, April and May.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you know our 20 week scan is at 1pm tomorrow so as soon as I can update I will let you all know how it went and hopefully have some lovely scan pictures to show you!

Doodle - When is your 20 week scan hun? 

Hope your all well.....By the looks of things you all are considering your all talking about bloody food...AGAIN! proper fatties! :rofl: Only joking but you are making me hungry!

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

I would love to do hypnobirthing but I just couldn't afford it


----------



## HotChillies

Sofiek: Excited for you!

Had trouble logging in for the last few days.

Wondering how the rest of you are doing? I am just drop dead tired the last few days. Energy is slightly up, nowhere close to my earlier levels. Appetite is better, sex is good. What happened to the 2nd trimester - the best trimester deal? Was so looking forward to it but I am disappointed!
Tired, tired, tired! Nausea is there once in a while. How are the others doing?


----------



## Tor81

The first cream egg was am-az-ing, it definitely hit the spot!!

Going to look up hypnobirthing now...

SK, good luck for tomorrow!

xx


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie if I end up going I'll tell you what I found out and any useful hints and tips to make the birth easier (here's hoping!)


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Heya, i don't get on the computer v often and hopefully going to catch up now but how is everyone doing? My sister is being induced Thursday with my identical twin nieces and i have my 20 week scan Monday xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

XSunshineMumX said:


> Heya, i don't get on the computer v often and hopefully going to catch up now but how is everyone doing? My sister is being induced Thursday with my identical twin nieces and i have my 20 week scan Monday xxx

 How exciting! I have identical twin nephews. They're over a year old now and honestly, I still can't quite tell them apart! :haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Argghh!! DH is doing my head in again he is now star fished across the bed!

Trying to watch a movie in bed to make me sleepy and all he can do is sprall across the bed!

FFS!:growlmad:


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Sugarbeth i know i'm so excited, first birth i've been to apart from my own and i can't wait. Will be amazing to see my nieces into this world :) xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

XSunshineMumX said:


> Sugarbeth i know i'm so excited, first birth i've been to apart from my own and i can't wait. Will be amazing to see my nieces into this world :) xxx

 I'm sure it'll be a great experience! Identical twins are so much fun! I can only imagine girls are more fun, getting to do their hair, dresses, etc to make them look different or alike. 


This baby has the best aim ever! I feel like my bladder has a big target sign on it for baby, and baby is kicking the bulls eye every time! :dohh:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

HotChillies said:


> Sofiek: Excited for you!
> 
> Had trouble logging in for the last few days.
> 
> Wondering how the rest of you are doing? I am just drop dead tired the last few days. Energy is slightly up, nowhere close to my earlier levels. Appetite is better, sex is good. What happened to the 2nd trimester - the best trimester deal? Was so looking forward to it but I am disappointed!
> Tired, tired, tired! Nausea is there once in a while. How are the others doing?

I feel around the same as I did pre-pregnancy but I have really bad fatigue around 8pm but otherwise I think I have my glowing feeling now!

Everyone is commenting on how nice I look at the minute trust me you will know when you get the glowing feeling it's just like one day you will wake up and have this sudden burst of energy!

Oh I also think I am nesting! I have changed 4 rooms around in the past couple of days and I have been cleaning like a mad woman!

:flower:


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Haha, unfortunately i don't eel this baby a lot as my uterus is still very retro[verted which is worrying me but hoping to feel more regular movement soon :)

Will have my phone back in full working order tomorrow or Thursday so i will thankfully be able to keep up from there, been using an old phone but so glad i have my camera for the twins birth and my scan. Its a Samsung pixon 12 :D xxx


----------



## Sherri81

I have't read through the pages, so I'll go do that in a second. But here you go. I cleaned the mirror, put on some makeup, got dressed etc... Here I am at 17+1. I don't think it's that big yet. :(



https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/17weeks8-1-1.jpg


----------



## SugarBeth

Sherri81 said:


> I have't read through the pages, so I'll go do that in a second. But here you go. I cleaned the mirror, put on some makeup, got dressed etc... Here I am at 17+1. I don't think it's that big yet. :(
> 
> 
> 
> *Pic*

 Wow Sherri, what a great bump! And it's definitely rounder and bigger than mine, it looks like the type of nice proper bump I'm hoping to get! :flower:


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodle, glad I could help. I'm a biologist so I love learning about this stuff. I'm reading about gene expression and hormones now. It sounds boring, but it's amazing how our bodies work. 

Speaking of hormones...I couldn't resist going out to get cupcakes. I ended up with two gigantic ones - Cappuccino and Tiramisu. And I also bought a slice of truffle chocolate cake. I'm going to have to ration them off so I don't inhale all of them at once. 

So, I just got back from my first night of tutoring. It went well other than the fact that I was supposed to teach Geometry and ended up teaching Trigonometry. It was a crash course to try to remember all the stuff I haven't touched in years. Ops! I'll be better prepared for next time. At least I didn't have any problems with the Algebra and Biology :) I also reviewed my Geology and it turned out I didn't need to tutor that. Oh, well...can't hurt to know a bit more about minerals. I do love gemstones :) 

Hann, I think a lot of the bloating is due to gas. Hope it goes away soon. I hate it when mine is so bloated it feels like it's going to explode. Also, it stinks about your friend. I have a friend who constantly compares herself to me and tries to one up...it's ridiculous. They should make their own goals and go for them! 

Sunshine, welcome back! Good luck with your scan. So exciting!

Sherri, that's a beautiful bump! It's definitely showing!


----------



## gw76

Well, went for scan today - :pink:


----------



## BlueViolet

gw76 said:


> Well, went for scan today - :pink:

Yey! Congrats :) It's so exciting!


----------



## Sherri81

Congrats on the girl GW!

I can't fricking wait until Thursday.... This little one had better move its ass this time, and I mean that quite literally!! It had better move its ass off the probe so we can see what it is.

So, I'm a bit pissed off with hubby right now, (what else is new). Seeing as I have a scan on Thursday and should be finding out the sex of it, I asked him what he thought it was. He didn't even answer me! He just looked at me and said 'what does it matter?' And that was it! He hasn't been to a single scan or Drs appointment with me. He doesn't ask if its moving. He doesn't ask me how I'm doing. He doesn't comment on if I look pregnant, or if my stomach is showing more.... nothing! I get not wanting to get too excited because of my history, but he can't deny it right now! While it is alive and growing and moving in my stomach. Its one thing to not pick a name or buy anything, its another thing altogether to ignore the obvious and pretend like it isn't even happening. This attitude is really starting to piss me off with him. He isn't even interested in coming to the 20 week ultrasound. He doesn't want to have anything to do with this baby right now. What the hell am I supposed to do when I am in labour? Who the hell am I supposed to lean on if I end up having it pre term again? 

Fucking hell!


----------



## MrsWez

Cute bump Sherri

Congrats on the little girl, GW.

My ultrasound was amazing. We got to see every part of baby. He's very healthy and active. Down's screening came back clear along with any other chromosomal abnormality. We are definitely on team :blue::cloud9: I will post pics later.


----------



## kelzyboo

Sherri, i love the bump! I'm still waiting to get one, i'm looking a little bigger than usual but theres no 'proper' bump yet :wacko: In fact OH says i don't look any different, i don't think i will take that as a compliment :growlmad:

As for your husband not wanting to get involved or even think about the pregnancy, your probably right that he is scared, not going about it in the right way though. Hopefully as the weeks pass he will feel better and realize that you need his support more than ever, i think its a man thing they block it all out so it doesn't hurt them and we think they're heartless a-holes, hopefully it will get better soon :flower:


Well, i'm not having the best of weeks already and its only tuesday, Abbie (my darling DD) is off school with a very bad cold and its draining every bit of energy that i don't have!! I adore her, i really do but shes hard work, i can't do anything for her and even if i could she wouldn't let me (she has Autism).
I'm just venting i guess, she can be difficult at the best of times but when shes ill shes a million times worse, she told me earlier on she never wanted to see me again and wanted me to leave (we were at her nans), even said she came to nans to escape from me and when i wouldn't leave she had a massive meltdown!! Crazy, she loved me again an hour later :haha: Oh the joys of being a mother!

My SPD is very bad at the moment, its becoming very difficult to do the day to day cleaning and other duties, so my house is a s**t hole which is lovely. Abbie's gone and fallen asleep in my bed so it looks like the sofa for me since my pelvis is so bad i can't lift her out, not having a great day at all, in fact i could cry right about now, thank god i can come here and moan lol even if no-one reads it, just writing it down takes the edge off it!

Also, i'm pretty pissed off that i've had to change consultants because i am starting a course for parents of children with Autism and it just happens to be on the only day my consultant works (i am under consultant care because of complications and see him every 4 weeks, the course is 12 weeks so they made me change) Seriously, who only works one day a week, i should have been a consultant lol Now i have to go through my whole history with someone new, told you i wasn't having a good week lol

Hope everyone else is feeling better than i am, haven't had chance to read all the posts yet, i'm probably like 2 days behind everyone else so apologies, will check what i've missed tomorrow if i get a break lol

:hugs: x


----------



## MrsWez

His profile
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/jonathan1-1.jpg
His little foot and toes
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/jonathan2-1.jpg
It's a BOY
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/jonathan3-1.jpg
He's all curled up and comfy
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/jonathan4-1.jpg


----------



## kelzyboo

Awww scan pics are really clear MrsWez, deffinately a lil boy in there!

Congrats on team :blue: x


----------



## Starry Night

Mrs Wez, what a sweet little boy! And such lovely scans! 

Congrats on Team Pink, gw!

Sherri, your bump is gorgeous and more noticeable than mine. I can still hide mine under a bulky sweater even though I have to wear maternity tops (my sweaters are still normal fit). When I'm not in a sweater I'm clearly pregnant though carrying low and heavy which makes me look fat so I'm sure people might still ask "is she or isn't she" or be unsure enough to be afraid to ask.

I've been in so much pain today. It honestly hurts to walk at times. Yesterday, I took a funny step (not sure how...I was just walking to the toilet) when suddenly I got a shooting pain in my lower back and hip. Somehow I've managed to re aggravate an old hip injury from my horse-riding days. Now the pain has spread to the other hip. On top of that, my baby is sitting right down low. I only felt it kick once and that was seriously directly on the public bone. Usually it kicks to the left, half way up to the belly button. All day I've been panicking about the pressure I've been feeling down there, believing the worst (incompetent cervix, UTI, etc, etc) when I recalled that the baby had kicked me exactly where I was feeling the pressure and changes in position relieved said pressure. Now I suddenly feel much better so lots of it was in my head too, I imagine. If the pain persists until tomorrow I will call my OB. But as I said, it was probably baby using cervix and bladder as a trampoline and my own imagination.

Going for my scan to check for spina bifida on Friday. I'm really, really hoping to get a sneak peek as to what team I'm on...and that baby is fine, of course (just trying to distract myself with the happier prospect of finding out gender)


----------



## kelzyboo

eeek, low down kicks are the worst, you can kick me in the ribs but leave my downstairs alone, it hurts already!

Your hip pain sounds a little like mine, deffinately call you OB if it doesn't ease especially with an old injury, take it easy and don't do too much (hard one i know!)

Good luck with your scan, hope you get a little look, i found out at 16weeks and wasn't expecting him to be that well developed but i saw 'everything' lol Hope you get to see xx


----------



## Britt11

gw76 said:


> Well, went for scan today - :pink:

congrats! yeah another one for team pink!

Congrats MrsWez on team blue, lovely photos- my photos this time were so lousy, so disappointed

Sherri- you have a right to be upset I would be too. I mean yes I can understand him being a bit worried but he has to get over it, what if you ignored this pregnancy like he did? obviously you cant and women are strong and embrace each pregnancy. I do have a very good feeling for you and your baby, you have an excellent bump and baby is obviously growing well.
I would tell him he has to step up, you need his support!
:hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

Mmmm, eating steak at midnight that my husband cooked up for me! I couldn't love that man more than right now, my belly is so happy! I just wish baby would stop kicking it so I could fit more in...


----------



## curlew

Morning all

Congrats to Mrs Wez on being team blue and to GW for team pink. I wonder where we stand on numbers of pink and blue now.

Kelzy - sorry you are having such a rough time. Big hugs.

Sherri - lovely bump picture. Sounds like your OH is protecting himself by not getting involved with the baby. I did this a bit until I had had my CVS and scan at 14 weeks as I didn't want to become too attached to the baby in case it was going to be taken away from me again. However his actions don't help you cope with your pregnancy nor does it give you the support you need for your fears, worries and concerns. I hope things get better for you :hugs:

Sounds like people are having fun getting their nurseries together. I don't know if we will ever get ours ready in time as there seems so much to do. Mind you once our wedding is out of the way (3 weeks on saturday eeeek) that will clear quite a bit of stuff from the back bedroom and will give us more time to do things.

It also sounds like there is a lot of cupcake munching going on yesterday. Funny I don't like cupcakes but have a passion for apple turnovers and danish pastries - mmmmm.

Day three at work today and really looking forward to it today as I feel like I am back in control again which is the first time since November when I started having 'pregnancy brain':wacko: 

Catch up with you all later


----------



## Hann12

Hi just a quick one as I'm on the tube, managed to catch up just about though! 

Sherri - I agree with the others that your OH must be acting this way as he is worried about it all, doesn't help you though. If you can get him to the 20 week scan he might start to get it and relax some more. I have to say you have a lovely bump! I so wish mine was like that! Think that's what I'll look like in a few months though, have a feeling I won't pop until I'm 6 months! 

I ordered jeans from mamas and papas, got the long ones and they are a but short! Might keep them fir flats shoes though. 

Mrs wez I love your photos, I haven't seen such a clear gender scan before! Amazing! 

I know I have missed loads but I'm going to lose signal in a moment, will be on later!


----------



## Tor81

Congrats on team pink GW!

And Congrats on team blue MrsWez, fab pictures!

Sherri, you've got a great bump, I wonder if I'll be that big even at 9 months. :) So sorry that your DH is still being an arse, have you got anyone else you could ask to be your birthing partner, either as a backup or suggest it for real & see how he reacts, it might kick him into touch?

Kelzy, sounds like you're having a rough time so HUGS to you.

3 nights in a row now I've been having bad dreams, about really stupid & usually quite unrealistic things, but I'm waking up more tired than when I went to sleep, grr.

xx


----------



## dan-o

Morning ladies, I'm back and now a year older lol! :dohh: 34 years young! :blush:

Been busy plastering & decorating our front bedroom aka the nursery, as the carpet we ordered is coming early.. today! eek!

So excited to finally be getting this room finished off (our whole house needs renovating!) :yipee:

I'm going to order the cot, matress & moses basket next week, after my 20w scan (if everything is still OK of course)

Hope everyone is well, I'm going to have a read through to catch up now xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann12 said:


> Aaisrie if I end up going I'll tell you what I found out and any useful hints and tips to make the birth easier (here's hoping!)

Heh you could do video teaching for us all LOL



Sofiekirsten said:


> HotChillies said:
> 
> 
> Sofiek: Excited for you!
> 
> Had trouble logging in for the last few days.
> 
> Wondering how the rest of you are doing? I am just drop dead tired the last few days. Energy is slightly up, nowhere close to my earlier levels. Appetite is better, sex is good. What happened to the 2nd trimester - the best trimester deal? Was so looking forward to it but I am disappointed!
> Tired, tired, tired! Nausea is there once in a while. How are the others doing?
> 
> I feel around the same as I did pre-pregnancy but I have really bad fatigue around 8pm but otherwise I think I have my glowing feeling now!
> 
> Everyone is commenting on how nice I look at the minute trust me you will know when you get the glowing feeling it's just like one day you will wake up and have this sudden burst of energy!
> 
> Oh I also think I am nesting! I have changed 4 rooms around in the past couple of days and I have been cleaning like a mad woman!
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

SK could you come and do my cottage? I have environmental health coming round tomorrow and still have cleaning to do!!



Sherri81 said:


> I have't read through the pages, so I'll go do that in a second. But here you go. I cleaned the mirror, put on some makeup, got dressed etc... Here I am at 17+1. I don't think it's that big yet. :(
> 
> 
> 
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/17weeks8-1-1.jpg

Sherri you look truely stunning!! Gorgeous bump!



gw76 said:


> Well, went for scan today - :pink:

Congrats GW!



Sherri81 said:


> Congrats on the girl GW!
> 
> I can't fricking wait until Thursday.... This little one had better move its ass this time, and I mean that quite literally!! It had better move its ass off the probe so we can see what it is.
> 
> So, I'm a bit pissed off with hubby right now, (what else is new). Seeing as I have a scan on Thursday and should be finding out the sex of it, I asked him what he thought it was. He didn't even answer me! He just looked at me and said 'what does it matter?' And that was it! He hasn't been to a single scan or Drs appointment with me. He doesn't ask if its moving. He doesn't ask me how I'm doing. He doesn't comment on if I look pregnant, or if my stomach is showing more.... nothing! I get not wanting to get too excited because of my history, but he can't deny it right now! While it is alive and growing and moving in my stomach. Its one thing to not pick a name or buy anything, its another thing altogether to ignore the obvious and pretend like it isn't even happening. This attitude is really starting to piss me off with him. He isn't even interested in coming to the 20 week ultrasound. He doesn't want to have anything to do with this baby right now. What the hell am I supposed to do when I am in labour? Who the hell am I supposed to lean on if I end up having it pre term again?
> 
> Fucking hell!

Chris has been a bit like that too, he keeps telling me it's not his fault that he just can't identify with it being an actual baby until it comes out. He was like that with Saraya as well, didn't care or want to know anything about my pregnancy but then when she was born he was totally involved. I hope he sorts his ass out <3

AFM - I'm not feeling too bad today!!! I'm tentatively holding my breath expecting an ache, pain, poo or vomit to creep in and ruin the day but so far so good. It seems you guys have so many appt and I don't. My last one was Jan 28th and my next appt isn't until Feb 18th and I only saw my MW on Jan 17th and haven't seen her since! I'm just glad I have my doppler to check baby is still alive... the blood is still going but it's still brown.


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, where has the sun gone today?!

Sherri that's a lovely bump you have! :thumbup:

gw congrats on team pink and Mrs Wez congrats on team blue! I was also wondering where we stood on how many blues and pinks and yellows we have!

Hann - i see you're in London - do you work / live there or both? I work in London but commute to Kent. 

Aghhh all this talk of creme eggs has made me want one (or several!). I eat soooooo many and Tesco's are doing 6 for £1.50 at the moment! :thumbup:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning All,

So it is 10:31am here and I am so nervous about our scan. Just hope everything is ok with baby Jake and that he is nice and healthy!

Although I can't wait to see him again I am still nervous!

Not long to go now scan is at 1pm and then the mw wants to see me after it aswell.

Hope your all well,

:flower:


----------



## Clareabell

Good luck Sofie! I'm sure everything will be fantastic! I know what youean thought scan is next Thursday. I'm really excited but worry keeps creeping in to!


----------



## freckles09

Good luck Sofie! Am sure all is well with baby Jake :thumbup:


----------



## Clareabell

Fab news i think i have my second UTI in 5 weeks. Back to the doctors for me this afternoon!


----------



## DragonMummy

morning all. Laying here with a hiccupping Tiger in my tummy! So cute... :cloud9:


Question - is anyone else getting a LOT more out of :sex: than before? Only DH and I had a bit last night and through a few minutes foreplay he managed to coax 4 hugely intense orgasms out of me. Honest to god I thought I was gonna rupture something.... It's not something that normally happens particularly easily for me so we both looked a bit shellshocked afterwards!!!


----------



## Hann12

Hi freckles I work in the city and live in Richmond, what about you? 

DM that great! I have to say we haven't done it in 2 weeks because his mum was staying then I had thrush and now he is in cape town, rubbish! Just about feeling like the thrush is going - bought some bio fem active which seems very effective and is a preventative measure so hopefully I won't get it again! It was really bad though as I was red raw (sorry if tmi) so has taken a while to get rid of!


----------



## DragonMummy

to be fair, last night was our second shag since we conceived! I was too scared of another MC in first tri and have only just got my mojo back. Doesn't help that DH is not in the "you look cute and feminine" mindset when I am pregnant. He just sees a fat chick harbouring his child :rofl:

(he's not said that btw but I know him well enough!)


----------



## DragonMummy

sherri - beautiful bump. I'd say just right for second tri. Lovely and round :D

BV - mmmmm..... cupcakes.....

Kelzy - i had the same prob with my fertility consultant. Turns out he was head consultant for 2 different NHS hospitals and 3 private ones so he did have a full week, just not in one place. It also meant that I never got to see him, just a variety of minions.

GW well done on team :pink:!!

Wez - omg beautiful pics! he's definately a little fella isn't he!?


----------



## DragonMummy

starry - your pelvis will have softened and will be moving around more so any old injuries will come back to haunt you! i cracked my coccyx about 4 years ago (fell down my mates stairs and hit my arse on all of them on the way down) and thats throbbing like a sod these days.


aaisrie - glad you're feeling less hideous. About bloody time!

sherri - (again - soooo special :D) love that top btw - really nice. and sorry your DH is being a cock. Again. Mine has only just started acknowledging that Baby exists as he was so scared of another MC - and ours was an early one. If he's not great with his feelings (he sounnds a bit like my DH in that respect) then he's probably shitting himself but doesn't want to show it as he's being Big Strong Man. What he doesn't realise is that showing some tenderness and vulnerability would be just what you need right now!

Freckles - mmmm creme eggs... :rofl: am so suggestible to food these days!

Sof - good luck with your scan - can't wait to see your piccies


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

Congratulations on being team Pink GW!!

Happy Birthday Dan-O, have to got long to wait until your scan?

Good Luck today Sofie! Mine's tomorrow :)

Glad your scan went well Mrs Wez! :)

Aaisrie- Hopefully you'll stay feeling better from now on :) Fingers crossed!

Lovely bump pic Sherri! Cute top too :)

AFM- Just got back from taking Holly to the theatre which was really good. I'm just trying to pass the time until our scan tomorrow, soooo excited I can't believe it's finally here!
xx


----------



## fifi-folle

DragonMummy said:


> morning all. Laying here with a hiccupping Tiger in my tummy! So cute... :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Question - is anyone else getting a LOT more out of :sex: than before? Only DH and I had a bit last night and through a few minutes foreplay he managed to coax 4 hugely intense orgasms out of me. Honest to god I thought I was gonna rupture something.... It's not something that normally happens particularly easily for me so we both looked a bit shellshocked afterwards!!!

YES, yes, yes :lol: Not had multiples but it's all rather good! :cloud9:


----------



## DragonMummy

normally further effort is required to acheive subsequent O's but the second one just came out of bloody nowhere! No pun intended....


----------



## Doodlepants

Which names does everyone like? These are our final 3 girls names:
Lois,
Naomi,
Lorelai.

xxx


----------



## Blue_bear

I feel like im going backwards, morning sickness returned this morning and have just felt rough all day just like back in the first few weeks! Hopefully its just a blip and i will be back on form

Going to London tomorrow to see a show - War Horse. Really looking forward to it.

Congrats to all that have had scans etc :) 

DM - I couldnt possibly comment on the bed room department as we still have only done it once since bfp, i am now gagging for it! But he is out of action because of his back so its going to be a while yet!!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Doodles - Lois is my fave, definately.


----------



## sparklexox

Hi girls 


Sorry am not on much just so sick, Almost halfway keep hoping its gonna stop real soon?!? Haven't put on any weight lol baby,s OK still measuring bigger. Taking all my goodness... x

How is every1 any news? Does folk know what there having? We are keeping it a surprise. xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

DM, I have been the same. Actually, it's been so super intense that I usually have to stop DH before I finish because I can't handle it. lol

Ugh.....does anyone have any tips on how to move baby? It was kicking up a storm this morning and every single one was planted right in the pubic area and I can still feel it all nuzzled down low. It is really uncomfortable but no amount of shifting position is moving it! The only thing I can come up with is doing a headstand....


----------



## Sherri81

I'm trying to get Greg ready for school so I'll write more in a couple hours, but I just had to say I love all ya'll. I thought my stomach was kind of unnoticeable for the most part, lol.

I like Naomi even though it is I moan backwards.

No sex with hubby as I'm a no fly zone, but lots, and I mean lots, of sex dreams. Most notably, last night I had a dream that Wolverine, not Hugh Jackman, but Wolverine himself, was having his way with me. It was pretty rough, but right up my alley, lol.


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh Sparkle I've been wondering if you're ok! Sorry to hear you're so sick still :(
A few know-I'm finding out tomorrow :)
Have you got meds for the sickness? Hope it doesn't last much longer, what a nightmare!
xxxx


----------



## BlueViolet

I woke up sweating from a nightmare. It felt so real that I had tears in my eyes. My MIL had told me not to have an early shower since something could happen even at 6 months. So of course I dreamed up that scenario. We were trying to take the tram to the ER and it never got there (we don't even have a tram here). I woke up thinking I had stomach pain and it took a few seconds to realize that it was feeling fine. That really shook me up. 

Sherri, I hope your husband is going through a phase. Meanwhile, you need some support. Do you have a friend you can ask to come to your appointment with you? It would be nice to share such a big moment with someone. Also, your dream sounds like a lot more fun than mine :) 

Wez, congrats on finding out! Yey for team :blue: ! Your pictures are beautiful! I hope I get such clear pictures when we go next Thursday. 

Kelzy, hang in there! Hopefully after some rest your body will cooperate with you again. 

Starry, hope your hip gets better. My old lower back muscle strain from about 5 years ago is acting up again soon. I thought it was healed for good...go figure.

Curlew, good luck with the wedding planing. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures. 

Dan-o, happy birthday! :) 

Clarea, hope you get some good medicine. Those UTIs stink.

DM, congrats on the great :sex: session! I have to find a time when I'm not bloated, but there's a lot more feeling down there. One good side effect of the increased blood volume. 

Doodle, Lorelai is very unique. I like the way it sounds. What nickname would you use, if any?


----------



## freckles09

Hann - i work in the West End, shame we don't work nearer!

Doodle - out of those three i prefer the name Naomi - i think it's really pretty :thumbup:

Blue_bear - enjoy warhorse - i've heard good reviews about it. 

I've just bought a new aero caramel to try later - it's the little things i look forward to :happydance:


----------



## Doodlepants

Blue, I think we would go with something like 'Laurie' for a nickname but not sure. I love all 3 names it's so hard to choose! x


----------



## BlueViolet

You can use one as a middle name, so you only have one to cross off the list.


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry - it'll get nicer eventualy. I hated it when H first started moving but after 2 weeks it was less weird and not just on my bladder.... This one is the same at the moment, grovelling around on my bladder and kicking me in the chuff from the inside. Too creepy....

Sparkle it's good to see you hun! sorry youre still minging. Glad youre ok though and don't worry about the weight - I've only put on a bewildering 3.5lbs.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Back from the scan.

Will update later.

x


----------



## Hann12

Freckles - that's a shame, we should do a meet up for anyone that can get to London? 

Doodle - my vote is Naomi too!


----------



## DragonMummy

Sof at least tell us everything was ok, woman!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

DM the tears are running down my face after you saying the "fat chick harbouring your child" line... seriously you NEED to write a book... I want to buy it!

Doodles Lorelai is gorgeous. It seems you and I have similar taste in names so I'm gonna suggest Amaiya [there's lots of spellings] for you too because I think it's a gorgeous name but obviously having Saraya I will never use it LOL


----------



## Doodlepants

Ooh that's beautiful Aaisrie! I'm going to suggest it to Martyn!

Come on Sofie tell us how it went! xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh that is nice, Aaisrie....

I tend to go for more far out names (went v old testament with Harry) , DH tends to choose rather common, chavvy ones, so we meet in the middle with nice traditional names, hence Harry George.


----------



## Doodlepants

If anyone's in a naming kind of mood I really need boys names as Martyn has now said he is going off Roman....
I can't wait to just concentrate on girls or boys names!x


----------



## Aaisrie

I love way out there names, he only loves weird foreign names [hence the Vittorio!] I did think Doodles would like it because we do seem to like a LOT of the same names! I also liked Dante for a boy [but Chris didn't!]
Funny enough I just checked my names list and I also have Leilani on it which is similar to Lorelai so maybe that's another option?
DM I love Harry, one of my friend's sons is called Harry :]


----------



## Aaisrie

Some boys names that I had on my list for you :]

Theodore
Dante
Isaac
Micah
Phoenix
Seth
Xander
Maddox
Finn
Quinn
Felix
Logan
Hunter
Sebastian
Dexter
Milo


----------



## DragonMummy

my list at the mo is Tristan, Louis, Teddy or Evan. although going off evan a bit now....


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodle, what types of boys' names are you looking for? Traditional, unique, etc.? Also, would you consider naming the baby after a family member?


----------



## Doodlepants

I don't know about naming after a family member, I haven't thought about it too much?
Because we have a Holly which is quite a common name I'd like something a little different this time, I'm just not sure what :) Some days I love the name Roman, others I'm not so sure... If I have a boy I can't imagine calling him anything else..... My parents hate it though :(
I'm awful at picking names- I let Martyn name Holly- this time I want to pick the name!
xx


----------



## Doodlepants

I've been looking through the earlier pages of the group- there used to be sooooo many of us! I wondered if everyone's still about so I posted in 2nd tri to see who's still about!

Re names- We were thinking of using Peter Jack as middle names after my Dad and Brother. I think Logan's growing on me more but I don't know if I prefer it to Roman...... I'm probably having a girl which will make this a big waste of time lol!! xx


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies, wow so much to catch up on... i shall do my best!:winkwink:

Sherri.. thats a great bump pic! And loving the top too! And with regards to your hubby, i agree with the others in that he seems scared, however in my humble opinion thats no excuse, im sure you share the same fears and worries, he shouls realise this and be there for you. URRRRGGGGG MEN ! X


GW... congrats on team:pink: great news!!x

Mrs Wez.. Congrats on team :blue: again great news!! Gad all the tests came back normal too, one less thing to worry about! x And the pics are great!


Kelzy.. Sorry your week hasnt been great so far, i hope Abbie feels better soon.


Starry.. sorry to hear you have been in a lot of pain. Ive been getting lower back pain but doesnt sound half as bad as yours. i see a chriropractor regularly, next appointment friday as i have a existing back condition, im praying i can keep it managable during this pregnancy!
Good luck with the scan on fri x

Dan..Happy birthday! woo hoo! x

Aasirie.. Glad you are having a better day, long may it last!! x

DM... RESPECT GIRLFRIEND! 4 O'S! Thats very impressive! I have been having a lot more errr "intense" ones last few weeks! :cloud9:

Doodles.. Lois is def my fave out of your shortlist x

Blue Bear.. I saw Warhorse last year, its fantastic, so cleverly done! Hope you enjoy it x

Sparkle, hope you feel better soon x

Freckles... enjoy the aero caremal! lol x

Well i gotta run, got a Quacks appointment for more meds (oh joy) catch up later! 

SOFI wanna hear the news!!! xx


----------



## Lawa

Hi ladies can I join? I am due on the 30th after 7 losess.

Do not feel pregnant still I have not the whole way through!


----------



## phoebe

Doodlepants said:


> I've been looking through the earlier pages of the group- there used to be sooooo many of us! I wondered if everyone's still about so I posted in 2nd tri to see who's still about!
> 
> Re names- We were thinking of using Peter Jack as middle names after my Dad and Brother. I think Logan's growing on me more but I don't know if I prefer it to Roman...... I'm probably having a girl which will make this a big waste of time lol!! xx

Hello ladies xxx
I'm still around lol, just felt that i had missed so much on here that i wouldn't be able to catch up :dohh: How are we all doing?? Hugs xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi Lawa! Congratulations on your pregnancy! So sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:

Nice to see you Pheobe! Have you changed your profile pic?! How are you? xx


----------



## freckles09

Hann12 said:


> Freckles - that's a shame, we should do a meet up for anyone that can get to London?
> 
> Doodle - my vote is Naomi too!

That sounds like a plan :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi lawa, welcome! you must be bloody fraught after 7 losses. One just about did me in! x


----------



## DragonMummy

I CAN get to London, I just choose not too! Far too much of a country bumpkin, it scares the shite out of me!


----------



## DragonMummy

hi phoebe!!! missed you x


----------



## Hopefulheath

Hello ladies! Can I join? I'm due 6th July with my first baby. We found out 3 weeks ago that we're having a GIRL!!! Sooooo happy!! Xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

DM- I know what you mean! If you decide to go, let me know and we'll venture down together! I think Clarebell's not too far away either! x


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations Hopeful! I've got a girl and highly recommend them lol!! We find out if this LO is a boy or girl tomorrow.... my money's on girl!
Have you bought any girls clothes yet? We've all been cooing over the little dresses! xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Welcome to the new ladies! :)

Doodle, what about Blake?


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl we can hold hands on the tube :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

welcome HH - congrats on team pink! x


----------



## phoebe

Doodlepants said:


> Hi Lawa! Congratulations on your pregnancy! So sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:
> 
> Nice to see you Pheobe! Have you changed your profile pic?! How are you? xx

Hi Doodlepants, yes my profile pic has changed due to the fact that the pair of us in the piccy have both bloomed and me becoming the most foggiest dizzy personage on the planet since becoming preggers!! Tweedle-dee and me being Tweedle-dum dum!! :rofl::rofl: I have been well tyvm, can't believe i'll be 20 weeks on saturday, have got my scan this friday, so excited but nervous at the sametime. How has life been in the july beach bumps thread?? xx


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> pmsl we can hold hands on the tube :rofl:

:rofl: Shall we wear our wellies and wax jackets?!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Blue- I like that! I'm going to have a big names discussion with Martyn later! xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

we could go on horseback? or in a massey fergusson :haha:


----------



## JLFKJS

Hi mind if I join?! I didn't realize this group was here and I've been around since 5 weeks :dohh: I'm due July 16th and I find out this monday what I'm having. Congrats ladies!!


----------



## Doodlepants

phoebe said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lawa! Congratulations on your pregnancy! So sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:
> 
> Nice to see you Pheobe! Have you changed your profile pic?! How are you? xx
> 
> Hi Doodlepants, yes my profile pic has changed due to the fact that the pair of us in the piccy have both bloomed and me becoming the most foggiest dizzy personage on the planet since becoming preggers!! Tweedle-dee and me being Tweedle-dum dum!! :rofl::rofl: I have been well tyvm, can't believe i'll be 20 weeks on saturday, have got my scan this friday, so excited but nervous at the sametime. How has life been in the july beach bumps thread?? xxClick to expand...

Hehe I'm glad I'm not the only one with pregnancy brain!!
Everyone's been good- lots of people finding out the sex- I can't believe we're halfway! xxxx


----------



## mummySS

:wave: all!

So much to catch up on! Here goes... 

Sherri - love your bump, it's adorable, Nice top too! Sorry your OH is not being very supportive. It seems he is mega paranoid about getting too excited about the baby, but it is impossible to ignore a little being growing inside you! I just dont think men get it... 

Blue Violet - pmsl at you going and teaching the wrong subject, lol!

Sunshinemum - welcome back :flower:

GW76 - woop woop, congrats on team pink! :happydance:

Mrs Wez - super scan pics!

Kelzy - :hugs: sounds like a tough week, feel free to moan away, you deserve to let off some steam!

Starry, sorry to hear you're in pain. I'm getting a similar thing. I swear it's too early for all this stuff.

Curlew - wedding fast approaching - woop woop! I totally agree with you, i am slowly finding my brain cells returning after the complete blur that was first tri... Shame i haven't got the physical glow yet!

Dan-o - happy birthday! :cake: 

Aaisrie - i'm the same, feel like there are appointments left right and centre and i dont have one til March! My doppler arrived today though so that's been occupying me... Oh and i'm so pleased you're having a good day today, they are so lovely - enjoy every minute! Don't know what the weather's like by you but here it's been stunning. Oh and i love the name Milo - it's on my list too. 

SofieK - let us know how the scan went hun!

DM - aww hiccuping tiger - adorable. I have to confess due to me feeling so bloody sick 24/7 we haven't DTD since i was about 6 weeks gone... God i miss it! That said I have been having orgasms in my sleep. Amazing. 

Doodle - good luck for your scan tomoz, will be thinking of you! Of your names i like Naomi the best. 

Blue bear - sorry to hear you're feeling crap today :hugs:

Sparklexox - long time! your sickness sounds pretty shoddy too. Big hugs and sympathy...

Clare - hope the UTI clears up soon hun. they are horrid. 

Lawa and Hopeful heath - welcome!

Phoebe - welcome back! hope you're doing ok!

As for a London meet up - count me in!! :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> we could go on horseback? or in a massey fergusson :haha:

Oh come on, be posh and go John Deere!! :] I love being a country girl :] Saraya learnt the word tractor before car!!!



mummySS said:


> Aaisrie - i'm the same, feel like there are appointments left right and centre and i dont have one til March! My doppler arrived today though so that's been occupying me... Oh and i'm so pleased you're having a good day today, they are so lovely - enjoy every minute! Don't know what the weather's like by you but here it's been stunning. Oh and i love the name Milo - it's on my list too.

I'm glad you're enjoying your doppler!! I had mine on this morning. The names list are just ones I had one. We already have our name chosen seen as the Dr was 90% sure we're having a boy:

Atticus Roman Vittorio Boyce


----------



## phoebe

Doodlepants said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lawa! Congratulations on your pregnancy! So sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:
> 
> Nice to see you Pheobe! Have you changed your profile pic?! How are you? xx
> 
> Hi Doodlepants, yes my profile pic has changed due to the fact that the pair of us in the piccy have both bloomed and me becoming the most foggiest dizzy personage on the planet since becoming preggers!! Tweedle-dee and me being Tweedle-dum dum!! :rofl::rofl: I have been well tyvm, can't believe i'll be 20 weeks on saturday, have got my scan this friday, so excited but nervous at the sametime. How has life been in the july beach bumps thread?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hehe I'm glad I'm not the only one with pregnancy brain!!
> Everyone's been good- lots of people finding out the sex- I can't believe we're halfway! xxxxClick to expand...

Its amazing isnt it? tho i must confess the 1st 12 wks really dragged. Have u had ur scan yet, and are u finding out the sex?? I am really unsure whether to find out or not. I'd like to be traditional but at the same time am itching to find out :dohh::haha: xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Mummy I totally do that too!!! i've not met many others that O in their sleep but I think it's a genuine gift! :rofl:


----------



## Hopefulheath

Doodlepants said:


> Congratulations Hopeful! I've got a girl and highly recommend them lol!! We find out if this LO is a boy or girl tomorrow.... my money's on girl!
> Have you bought any girls clothes yet? We've all been cooing over the little dresses! xx

Hi doodlepants! Awwwww I LOVE all the clothes, I've only bought a few things though as I am so scared that I'll be told at my 20 week scan that baby is actually a boy! I've no reason to think that just paranoid as I wanted a girl so much and its so unusual to get what you want sometimes!! :happydance: 

You must be so excited about your scan tomorrow - good luck!!! I hope you get what you want if you have a preference! Happy and healthy that's all that really matters :flower:


----------



## Doodlepants

Welcome J!! 

Pheobe- I know what you mean about it dragging! My scan's tomorrow- we were going to stay team yellow but I'm bursting to find out!!
Will update tomorrow! I think it's a girl, Martyn thinks boy so we'll see!
xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

JLFKJS said:


> Hi mind if I join?! I didn't realize this group was here and I've been around since 5 weeks :dohh: I'm due July 16th and I find out this monday what I'm having. Congrats ladies!!

How exciting! I find out tomorrow and I'm sooo excited! Do you have a preference? xx


----------



## phoebe

I know that feeling hun:haha::winkwink: my O/h doesnt want to know and i am itching, but also would like to be traditional.............hmmmm we'll see. Only 2 more sleeps to go til then:thumbup: Good luck for tomorrow hope all goes well for the 3 of u yay xxxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Elli21

Hiya All 

Im due on the 1st of July 
So another name to add to your list, seems like a popular date 

Im Elli, 24, and this is my third and final baby.
Ive been married 6 years My daughter is 5 and my son is 3.

Hope you dont mind me popping in


----------



## fifi-folle

Lawa great to see you on here!
Welcome to the other newbies I've not met before.


----------



## mummySS

Welcome Jlf and Elli! Xx


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> Mummy I totally do that too!!! i've not met many others that O in their sleep but I think it's a genuine gift! :rofl:

Or a talent...? :winkwink:


----------



## Sharique42

Doodlepants said:


> I've been looking through the earlier pages of the group- there used to be sooooo many of us! I wondered if everyone's still about so I posted in 2nd tri to see who's still about!
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm still about, I have been stalking alot, but never too sure what to say! As of my 12 week nuchal scan I am due on the 7th July, all ok at scan so very relieved. I have my next scan on 4th March at 22 weeks.
> I am plodding on, feeling alot better the last few weeks but still very tired.
> 
> We have started buying bits & pieces, we got the icandy peach & carrycot with maxi cosi pebble car seat & a few bits of clothes, makes it very real now I have baby things in the house, all very exciting! Although I have stored pram etc at my mums.
> 
> I promised to cook DH a roast tonight, so had better go & start, but I will try a contribute a bit more to the thread:thumbup:


----------



## JLFKJS

Doodlepants said:


> JLFKJS said:
> 
> 
> Hi mind if I join?! I didn't realize this group was here and I've been around since 5 weeks :dohh: I'm due July 16th and I find out this monday what I'm having. Congrats ladies!!
> 
> How exciting! I find out tomorrow and I'm sooo excited! Do you have a preference? xxClick to expand...


I'm hoping for a healthy baby overall, but I wouldn't mind a girl! :flower:


----------



## Doodlepants

Welcome Elli! Have you got a scan booked soon? I see you've got one of each- do you have a preference at all? I have a girl already- I think this one's a girl too but I really don't mind :)

Is anyone using any creams, oils etc to try and prevent the 'Mummy marks'!? I got a body butter from the sanctuary but I don't like the smell- I'm now using a cream that I got from asda along with cocoa butter.... Has anyone bought that silderm oil that was in the bounty pack?

Also- I have been watching 18 kids and counting on Dmax and I really like it! I now want lots and lots of children! (But can't as we couldn't financially support them all!) xxxx


----------



## samzi

Ive not had my scan letter yet so no idea when it is. Gonna chase them next week if nothing


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi Sharique! 
Nice to see you're doing well :) I love the icandy peach, what colour did you get? I really like the tomato one! We need a more off-roady type thing otherwise I'd get one!- I did ask Martyn if we could have 2 buggies but he said no!
xxxx


----------



## Elli21

Doodlepants...I dont have any preference :flower: but i do think this one is a boy. We find out at our scan on 21st...if sprout is sitting right :thumbup:
How old is your little girl?


----------



## Doodlepants

samzi said:


> Ive not had my scan letter yet so no idea when it is. Gonna chase them next week if nothing

They're a nightmare aren't they?! My MW said that I needed to book it myself when I went in for bloods at 16 weeks as they still hadn't sent me a letter- I'd give them a ring- it gives them a couple of weeks notice then :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Elli21 said:


> Doodlepants...I dont have any preference :flower: but i do think this one is a boy. We find out at our scan on 21st...if sprout is sitting right :thumbup:
> How old is your little girl?

She's 3, I can't believe I'm saying that!- It seems like yesterday that she was born :dohh:
I can't wait to find out- I hope he/she is in a helpful position!
Are you're kids excited about a brother/sister? Holly is dead set on having a sister- I keep trying to tell her that we don't get to pick!
xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Welcome newbies!!

Ive just been up to do the horses, was supposed to have someone coming to look at buying the youngster but she phoned after we had been waiting and hour to re-arrange :growlmad:

So standing in the cold for an hour when i already feel poo, hasnt done me much good i dont think :wacko:

And to top it all off i think i lost my appetite down the loo this morning! :nope:
I was enjoying liking food again too!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Doodlepants said:


> Which names does everyone like? These are our final 3 girls names:
> Lois,
> Naomi,
> Lorelai.
> 
> xxx

 LOVE Lorelai. I'm going to push for it for our second daughter (since Katherine is already set in stone). I was thinking Lorelai Violet. 



Starry Night said:


> Ugh.....does anyone have any tips on how to move baby? It was kicking up a storm this morning and every single one was planted right in the pubic area and I can still feel it all nuzzled down low. It is really uncomfortable but no amount of shifting position is moving it! The only thing I can come up with is doing a headstand....

 Have you tried to push gently down and up to coax the baby upwards? I heard you can put something like ice cream or a bag of frozen veggies on your belly where the baby is, and it'll make the baby go wherever the cold isn't. I'm not sure if baby is old enough yet, but I know getting baby's attention with a flash light then moving it upwards will help the baby want to move. 

It's Wednesday! Tonight is the night out of every week I stay up until 2 AM watching all my tickers change to a new week and read all about what's going on with baby. Finally, it'll say we're 20 weeks along!

All you girls who know the gender are making me terribly anxious! I want to know what this little one is SO BADLY but I still have over 3 weeks. Unbearable!


----------



## DragonMummy

BB I hate it when people piss you about..... GRRRR!!!!

Doods i know what you mean. Harry is going to school in September - if he'd been born 3 weeks earlier he'd be there now! :cry:

samzi I'd chase up now. I had mine booked in at my 12 week scan! much easier.

welcome to the other newbies - good effort, Doodles!


----------



## Sharique42

Doodlepants said:


> Hi Sharique!
> Nice to see you're doing well :) I love the icandy peach, what colour did you get? I really like the tomato one! We need a more off-roady type thing otherwise I'd get one!- I did ask Martyn if we could have 2 buggies but he said no!
> xxxx

I got the blackjack one as I was worried about keeping it clean! I will jazz it up with changing bag & blankets etc.

I HAVE to get 2 buggies as I breed horses for a living, so I need a cheap & cheerful one that I don't mind getting muddy & horsey to keep at the yard & keep the icandy nice for everything else, any ideas anyone? 

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

have been harrassing DH this evening about gettin the house sorted. Baby's room is basically done if we're team :blue: - when Harry moves out Baby can have all his Little Digger stuff! all we need to do is put the sides back on the cotbed. If we're :pink: I've decided on the Emily Ruffles range from Next. The room is already pale green and only recently decorated so will get my decorator cousin in to paint the woodwork (lazy *******s who renovated the house just left all the skirting, doors and doorframes bare - white please!!) in Baby's room and Harry's new room. Then I can happily decorate his room. But not long now to do it all....


----------



## Doodlepants

Sharique- are you going for a cheapy one as your 'muddy' one?- If so, I'd go for ebay. If you want another nice one 1) I'm jealous! and 2) let me know, I've had a look at a few offroaders! :)

BB- Hope you get your appetite back soon, it's so annoying when people mess you about!

DM- I know what you mean, Holly starts next September, it seems too soon!

Sugar- Congratulations on being 20 weeks tomorrow!
xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Ooh I love the Emily Ruffles range! I love green and pink together!
I empathise with the decorating!- Our kitchen floor is being done tomorrow then that will be done...... The bathroom floor is also being done tomorrow then that will be done..... Now that would have been the end of it except we had 2 massive holes in the living room wall courtesy of the builders- apparently we have thin walls and they didn't realise when putting the units up! They have been filled and we now have 2 lovely white splodges on our wall! So the living room will be being done now- nightmare! Martyn suggested doing the hall- I nearly killed him!! If we have a boy we need to do the 2nd bedroom as I don't think we will appreciate pink?! (Typical as we only painted in april!)
xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodlepants said:


> Welcome Elli! Have you got a scan booked soon? I see you've got one of each- do you have a preference at all? I have a girl already- I think this one's a girl too but I really don't mind :)
> 
> Is anyone using any creams, oils etc to try and prevent the 'Mummy marks'!? I got a body butter from the sanctuary but I don't like the smell- I'm now using a cream that I got from asda along with cocoa butter.... Has anyone bought that silderm oil that was in the bounty pack?
> 
> Also- I have been watching 18 kids and counting on Dmax and I really like it! I now want lots and lots of children! (But can't as we couldn't financially support them all!) xxxx

I have been using a freebie sampler of Palmers stretchmark cream and it's lovely.. I've been using it on my doppler LOL Reminds me to put it on.

Isn't 18 & counting brill!! LOL

I'm in the middle of making soup for dinner!! I'm cooking! I'm on my feet able to stand for longer than 2 minutes!! I'M EXCITED! I did have a sore bum incident today after BM but it's better now :] WOOOO FOR FEELING BETTER... thank God for Zofran, Movicol and lying down!! LOL


----------



## melissasbump

Oh my god, Im off for 2 hours and missed so much girlie gossip on here!

Welcome new ladies!

Just got more sicky pills from the doc and then had a fish and chippy supper, gonna slob out on the sofa for rest of evening stalking bnb and watching chavtastic tv! 
Fancying a strawberry cornetto right now, good job i got 12 of em in the freezer!

I missed the post re london meet up or was it a joke? if it wasnt im up for it, a large group of fat pregnant ladies waddling round london would draw some funny glances no doubt!!

I cant believe everyone is having there scans and finding out the sex! my scan still seems ages away i cant wait! Even though we are staying yellow!
i love hearing what everyone else is having though x


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel my 20w isn't until March 4th!


----------



## Lawa

I can lend horse for the mass ride to london lmao! 

Yes i have been quite fraught worrying about everything from my tummy being sore yesterday to my complete lack of any pregnancy symptoms but beanie is fine had a scan today and it was waving away quite happily


----------



## Lawa

Ohh sharique what do you breed? 

I collect problems lmao


----------



## melissasbump

Aaisrie said:


> Mel my 20w isn't until March 4th!

mines the 3rd! :thumbup:x


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks Lawa- we have no excuse now! Us country bumpkins are coming to London!

Mel- I reeeaaalllllyyy want a cornetto now!

Aaisrie I'm so glad you're feeling better! Finally!! Enjoy your soup!!
xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Sharique what horses do you breed? Love the avvy pic

not bothering with stretch mark cream. I used it last time and it did precisely fuck all!


----------



## Sherri81

How on earth does everyone keep up on here now? Am I the only one who can't remember anything thats happened?? Lol. I swear you ladies must be taking notes before replying...

Thank you everyone for the comments on the bump pic and the shirt. I think maternity shirts make my my bump look bigger than it really is, because when I put on just a regular t-shirt (not that I have many left that fit), I don't look nearly as big.

And thanks for the support with the hubby issues. If I couldn't talk about it here, I think I would go insane. There is no one to come to my appointments with me. My friends are all working, or staying at home with their babies, or they don't live in town. My parents both work... Its usually just me :(

Whoever was thinking Logan for a boy's name... I'm sorry, I can't stand behind that name after my dream about Wolverine last night; after all, his 'real' name is Logan. So now it just seems wrong to have a cute little boy named Logan... :oops:

:hi: to everyone who has just joined us, or who are just rediscovering us again.


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone and welcome to all the new people! JLFKJS we have the same due date!

I was being serious about the London meet up - we can find somewhere a bit less hectic than the obvious tourist spots. Anyone seriously interested?

I have had a LONG day and irratating so its nice to hear from everyone though I could barely keep up on those last few pages. Sounds like loads of you have scans soon and we should have genders being called out all over the place. Mine isn't until 7th March but I'm still determined to stay team yellow! 

I have just put a curry in the oven, very excited - shows how sad my life has got without the OH!!

By the way I'm loving all the name chat - keep them coming!!


----------



## Hann12

PS love wednesdays - gossip girl and greys anatomy - I might be alone but at least its good tellie!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann... Count me in!! x


----------



## Doodlepants

DM- I'm trying my hardest to prevent then (probably in vain!) with Holly I had none until the day I went overdue- I swear they all appeared overnight!

Sherri- :rofl: at Logan now! It's lost its innocence! I agree with the maternity tops- they make my bump look huge!

Hann- I'm up for a mass pregnant lady meet-up!

Did anyone watch cougar town last night? I plussed it and am watching tonight :)
xxxx


----------



## Hann12

The question is when to have the meet up? As I'm near London and can get in easily any time maybe its better that one of you from further out suggests the best time of day and day even and then we can co-ordinate a date?


----------



## melissasbump

Should do it for a weekend in March or something to give people a bit of notice, I can get in easy too. x


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodle, I've been using Bio Oil and Bella B Tummy Honey Butter. My midwife said they probably won't work, but I think it makes me feel better to give it a shot. Meanwhile, my belly is nice and smooth...hehe. She said that Mederma is the only thing proven to work on scars. I might check it out once my current stash is out. 

Sherri, I know what you mean about keeping track of all the posts. Sometimes I keep a wordpad document open and type in that as I go through the pages. Then I can copy and paste it into the response window. Sad, but the memory doesn't serve me very well nowadays. Studying Trig this morning to prepare for tutoring was such a joke. I must have developed some form of ADD. I had the book out, the TV was running, and I was checking the thread periodically. Oh yeah, and e-mailing and trying to fix our vacuum. Big fail there. :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bear

I would be up for it if i can corinadte with everyone. 

However someone might actually have to hold my hand, ive been to London all of 3 times in my life.....no joke. I am a country bumpkin! 

Anyone have any ideas what i can use or do to help my back? its my lower back and its worse than ever today. I am prone to it aching from falling off too many horses in the past but today is really doing my head in!


----------



## DragonMummy

am ok for most weekends but I do night shifts one weekend in 4 so that weekend will be a total no go!


----------



## Hann12

sounds good - in March i can't do the 5/6 as i'm hopefully doing hypno birthing, can't do the 12th (unless its mid to late afternoon) and can't do the 27th then but apart from that I'm free i think! How about you all?


----------



## BlueViolet

I'm definitely too far from London. Even Canada is a good 15-20hr drive. I would love a vacation, though; definitely somewhere warm. We should meet up in the Bahamas, that's if we win the lottery in the meantime :)


----------



## DragonMummy

I ended up with thick purple pinstripes all the bloody way round. Was livid! they've pretty much faded now and I am hoping my skin is still stretched enough that I don't get many more!


----------



## Blue_bear

I can pretty much book any day off work with notice.


----------



## Blue_bear

Lawa said:


> Ohh sharique what do you breed?
> 
> I collect problems lmao

I collect misfits! lol.


----------



## melissasbump

i can do pretty much most days with a bit of notice too x


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodlepants said:


> Thanks Lawa- we have no excuse now! Us country bumpkins are coming to London!
> 
> Mel- I reeeaaalllllyyy want a cornetto now!
> 
> Aaisrie I'm so glad you're feeling better! Finally!! Enjoy your soup!!
> xxxx

The soup was lovely. I found the recipe here: Winter Warmer Soup
I used little pasta pieces and it tasted lovely, really tangy tomato and loads of veges so I feel really healthy now :]
I did NOT TAKE THIS PICTURE! It's from the website with the recipe
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5125/5368242960_372798690e_o.jpg


----------



## Lawa

I currently have 7 but 4 our now out on full loan.

Not sure to do with the one at the moment which is a bit worrying :/

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=158810&id=626449159#!/photo.php?fbid=377538614159&set=a.377538259159.158810.626449159&theater


----------



## DragonMummy

cor that soup looks immense!!!


----------



## emzeebob

hi all
can i gate crash please, :wacko: im a bit of a late joiner as ive only just found this thread, cant seem to get my beach bumps ticker working though grrrrr
anyway im emee im 26 and this is my 1st baby due on the 19th, so scared and excited, suffering with terrible back ache at the mo and all i seem to want to eat is the cereal cheerios but straight out the box lol, ive gone off more food than im craving, plus my sense of smell is doing my head in, i can smell my oh's feet from another room lol, plus baby brain is starting to kick in as i tryed my hardest and wondered y the sugar bowl wudnt fit in the mircrowave yesterday lol :dohh:

plus my oh hates me cleaning at the mo as we cant find anything ive moved whoops

anyway sorry to waffle hope u are all well and we can chat soon

emee and grape ( my oh called it grape from day 1 and its kinda stuck) xx x


----------



## Aaisrie

DM it was gorgeous and SO FREAKIN' easy to make.. I swear it was like just over 30 mins... I bought the precut onions and carrots so it was just cutting celery and garlic and throwing the rest of the stuff in! SO easy!


----------



## Sherri81

Well, I think a London meetup might be a little out of the way for me, lol. And if I ever come over to the UK, I am leaving your national treasure, my husband, behind.

Okay, this is going to sound really stupid, and is probably only for hardcore yoga fanatics... but I heard doing a head stand can help the baby move away from painful hip areas. So I don't know.... If any of you with backaches and hip pain want to try this, I suggest a lot of help, and using a wall to balance with. I am NOT advocating this, it is just something I heard about, and probably only something Madonna can do.

And does this look like a cute snuggly Logan to you? I don't think so. Lol. But damn... that dream was great!! Why did I have to get my kid off to school. He's almost 7, shouldn't he be doing this stuff himself so I am not so rudely awoken from my dreams...

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/Wolverine20new20pic.jpg

Okay, so here is the question of the day.... If I'm not allowed to have sex, and nothing is supposed to go up there, and my cooch is supposed to be a temple of purity right now... what happens if I have an orgasm in my dream? Is this going to be bad for me? Is it going to be bad for baby? Because I'm pretty sure me and Wolverine were heading for that before the alarm went off... But is that going to hurt me and the baby?

As if I didn't have enough to worry about, now I have to worry about dream orgasms too.... Sheesh!

This is all probably way too much info for everyone, lol.


----------



## Aaisrie

Don't know about the orgasms Sherri but *drooooooolllllssss* I could have one just looking at that photo... I love him


----------



## Sharique42

For all who have asked, I breed Arabian Horses:happydance: They really are the marmite of the horse world! I love them:thumbup:

Doodle - I am looking for cheapy buggy just for the yard that I can use from newborn, I can't afford another posh one :nope: 

xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Having a little trouble with remembering everyones posts (i'm going to blame pregnancy, not just my crappy memory!) i will try my best lol

First of all thankyou for the hugs ladies, :hugs: back to everyone think i was in one of those whiney moods, i'm not as bad today!

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats to everyone who's had their 20week scans, mine seems a million miles away tbh but its only 3rd march!

Sherri, i'm loving the wolverine dream lol i'm on firefighters at the moment (2 of them in fact!) been having a lot of the sexy dreams recently, may have someting to do with not getting any in real life, my pelvis is too painful at the moment! Had a few random ones about people i know but am not attracted to in the least, strange! 

I'm happy for the women who are enjoying it more now they're pregnant, its supposed to be much more sensitive? in the middle months lol not that i miss it or anything :cry:

Much better day for me today, thankfully and i could swear i felt the little man poke me earlier on, still not enough movement to be 100 percent sure though! I bought him his first outfit today, it was Elmo so i couldn't resist :haha: still don't feel ready to start shopping for him properly yet, not sure why but i think i'm going to wait til my official V-day to get anything else, i feel a lot less secure than i did with Abbie for some reason so i think its best to wait!

Can't believe how organized some of you are with the nursery decorating and i haven't bought a thing (apart from Elmo), feel a little left out as we won't have a nursery, only have 2 bedrooms both of which are occupied so poor little man will have to stay with us for a while, we are house hunting at the moment, stressful and i deffinately don't want to move before he arrives!

Hope i've covered most things, my crappy memory letting me down again. I'm making notes next time so i remember!! :flower: x


----------



## SugarBeth

emzeebob said:


> hi all
> cant seem to get my beach bumps ticker working though grrrrr

You need to remove the spaces out of the [ IMG ] and [ /IMG ] so it looks like


----------



## Blue_bear

Sherri - I LOVE Hugh Jackman, he is my ultimate crush!


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> The soup was lovely. I found the recipe here: Winter Warmer Soup
> I used little pasta pieces and it tasted lovely, really tangy tomato and loads of veges so I feel really healthy now :]
> I did NOT TAKE THIS PICTURE! It's from the website with the recipe
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5125/5368242960_372798690e_o.jpg

Thanks!! Great looking soup for a cold day. 

Hi to all the newbies!! :happydance:

Not feeling great today. Ugh. I wish my Zofran would hurry up and work. :nope:


----------



## Elli21

Im watching last nights Cougar Town tonight, cant wait!! :D

Im finding it hard to keep up with this thread, and im a big chatter :lol:

Anyone got weird cravings?
I have to put TCP on a bit of tissue and have it laying around so my house now smells like a hospital. I dont know why, but in the last hour i wanted to lick it. Obviously i wont...but even for me (being a bit of a wierd one :rofl:) its a bit strange!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hehe love the weird cravings!

Sharique- I'd have a look on ebay or maybe kiddicare? They usually have some cheap ones that are good for newborns- hopefully good offroaders for horse fields too! :)

The soup looks lush!

I'm now off to add xmen to my lovefilm list as I haven't see it but want to now!!

xxx


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies - welcome to everyone new and hope everyone is doing really well.

I had the delivery of my maternity clothes from Dorothy Perkins today - the maternity jeans are SO comfy! I may never want to go back onto my normal jeans!!! I also bought some black trousers for work which have elasticated bits at the side so you can stretch them the larger the bump gets - so clever!

Will the maternity jeans last me the whole time or will I need another pair in a bigger size further down the line?

But highly recommend DP's-very good value for money and they are really comfy.

Xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Mmmmmm that wolverine pic is yummy, when your done dreaming can i steal him lol

Not sure about dream orgasms, didn't even think it was possible, maybe my dreams are not as good lol think it depends on the reason your on pelvic rest if its just that nothing can go up then i don't think its a problem, if its that orgasms can cause other things then maybe, if your not the embarrassed type i'd ask your OB (i would blush if i had to ask lol) x

Just have to add that soup is making me hungry, looks delicious x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

So sorry I left you hanging there!!

Everything went perfectly! Baby Jake was being so funny! Everytime the sonographer proded me alittle bit harder he would kick the probe! so funny!

He measures a perfect size for his gestation. So I was really happy with that and got a lovely scan picture of him yawning! :thumbup:

So after the scan I had to see the mw and I thought this is going way to smooth somthing will have to happen and there it was.....It's nothing really bad or anything but I was told I have a rare blood group!

So I am O Rhesus Negitive and I have to have an Anti D injection at 28 weeks and one at birth if Jake is O Rhesus Positive.

So for those who don't know what it is basically if he is O Rhesus Positive and our blood mixes at birth my body can build anti bodies against it and can cause problems with future pregnancies such as miscarriages and eptopics....So if he is Positive I have to have another injection of Anti D when he is born.

But overall I had a fantastic day besides nearly fainting in the reception area :haha:

:flower:


----------



## kelzyboo

Glad the scan went well Sofie x


----------



## mummySS

Glad to hear all is well Sof - and hey at least you know about the o rhesus so you can manage it! Must have been lovely to see Baby Jake. 

Oh god i love that this thread is so busy but i seriously cannot keep up today!! there is so much i want to reply to but i'm bushed, lol. 

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

Sharique I LOVE arabs - omg have always adored them since I was a little girl. So pretty. But then I love Marmite too!!

Sherri I would assume that an orgasm can only help - I was told it strengthens the uterus. :shrug:


----------



## DragonMummy

SK I'm A negative so am booked in for my anti d's. You have to go for an extra one if you have any bleeds as well. H was AB positive so all good that I had them really. And lucky as DH had no idea what his blood group was. There you are dear.....


----------



## Hann12

What steraliser have you gone for? I'm BF i hope but going to get a steraliser so I can pump milk out (sound like a cow now!) and just in case I need to bottle feed. 
My colleague at work said to get a cold water one but then I've just looked at steam ones and they look okay too - any advice?
Also any advice on breast pumps? I was looking at the Medala Swing....


----------



## Sherri81

Well, if they can only strengthen my uterus..... :-=

And no, you can't have Wolverine/Hugh Jackman!! I claim sole ownership to him... well next to his wife that is. Lol.

Doesn't he just look like he could come out of that picture and throw you up against a wall or something!! Which is partially what my dream included, lol. And I had the most amazing boobs ever!! They were all big and fake and round and perky. And of course I wasn't wearing a bra, and it was raining... So anyways, it was bloody brilliant as you Brits would say, I think... Or fecking lovely...

SophieK, I'm glad things were good with Jake, and that he didn't turn into a Jaquline in the last couple of weeks, lol. Scary about the rH negative, but at least they caught it. I would have thought they would have caught it earlier with all of your prenatal blood work though.

With the maternity jeans, I would think that as long as you didn't expand drastically around the hips/thighs/ass area, then they will do throughout the entire pregnancy. But I have never gotten past 25 weeks, so I don't really know. I have some really comfy black cargos (the ones I was wearing in the photo), and they have a nice loose fit throughout the leg, and they have that strechy black elastic top. I don't know if you know what I mean. This elastic thing is like 9 inches tall, and you can either pull it all the way up and cover your belly, or, as you get bigger, and if you don't like it on your belly, you can roll it down, and it works nicely. So yeah, I could see these working the entire time (because they button up into capris too!).

And for strange cravings... I don't think I have any really. Just wanting stuff I really shouldn't be eating. DQ Blizzards, and I'm lactose intolerant... that sort of thing.

Oh, the reasons for pelvic rest are many... There is my danger of pre term labour/irritable uterus. There is the Sharodkur stitch I have in, which is more prone to infection. And it would seem, in general, that I have a higher number of bad bacteria than most people, so it doesn't take much at all to sway that balance and put me into a full on vaginal infection. Oh, and there is the thing about sperm having chemicals in them that can ripen the cervix and ready it for labour. Which obviously they want to stop with me, since my problems are so many, and so complex.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hann12 said:


> What steraliser have you gone for? I'm BF i hope but going to get a steraliser so I can pump milk out (sound like a cow now!) and just in case I need to bottle feed.
> My colleague at work said to get a cold water one but then I've just looked at steam ones and they look okay too - any advice?
> Also any advice on breast pumps? I was looking at the Medala Swing....

I have bought the Tommee Tippee electric steriliser with matching bottles.

I don't plan on BF so I can't help there hun

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

i've gone for Avent electric pump, steriliser and bottles. Am gonna BF for as long as I can but I wasn't exactly a natural before so am expecting to have to FF before long. Will give it a go though! If my supplies are going a bit better I'll get a better pump and try and at least pump for a bit longer


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri I had irritable uterus in my pregnancy with Saraya! It's awful huh?


----------



## Sherri81

You know Aaisrie, (I think I will have to just start calling you 'A', cuz I'm pretty sure I am making up new spellings for your screen name every day..., lol), I don't even really get what an 'irritable' uterus is. I don't think I've ever actually had one. As far as I am aware, the only time its been irritable was when I was in labour, but I think everyone has an irritable uterus then. So I'm not even sure if I have that, but it is just one more thing they write about me on my chart. :roll:


----------



## Hann12

Thanks - will check them both out.

Okay so talking of pregnancy brain - I just wrote a comment on a 'friends' wall on facebook asking if she was going skiing again and it was the wrong person - same first name and wrong surname and to make it worse although she is a 'friend' I haven't spoken to her since school (when I was 12). How embarrassing is that?! Shall I just close down and ignore it?


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri81 said:


> You know Aaisrie, (I think I will have to just start calling you 'A', cuz I'm pretty sure I am making up new spellings for your screen name every day..., lol), I don't even really get what an 'irritable' uterus is. I don't think I've ever actually had one. As far as I am aware, the only time its been irritable was when I was in labour, but I think everyone has an irritable uterus then. So I'm not even sure if I have that, but it is just one more thing they write about me on my chart. :roll:

Lol you can call me Eve! LOL I was diagnosed with it because Saraya went head down at 21w and was active for about 23hr 50mins out of every 24. They had me on the monitor nearly constantly because of her activity she caused contractions from about 25 weeks until her head engaged at 39w! Basically they described it that I was being rubbed raw from the inside out... and it FREAKING HURT! The contractions were awful, they would knock the breath clean out of me all the time


----------



## MrsWez

I don't think they hurt, Sherri. Or at least that's what my OB told me. I have similar dreams. Different men, of course. I think it has to do with your body natural urge for sexual release. I don't know that for sure, but it's an idea. 

Sofie, can you add :blue::pink::yellow: to the first page so we can get an idea of our numbers? Or I am asking for too much? :flower: 

Sorry to those feeling unwell. Hope all you ladies are well and happy. I am feeling crappy but am still floating with joy from yesterday's scan. :cloud9:

Hann, your so funny, I've done that before and unfriended them after erasing the comment out of sheer embarrassment.


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann12 said:


> Thanks - will check them both out.
> 
> Okay so talking of pregnancy brain - I just wrote a comment on a 'friends' wall on facebook asking if she was going skiing again and it was the wrong person - same first name and wrong surname and to make it worse although she is a 'friend' I haven't spoken to her since school (when I was 12). How embarrassing is that?! Shall I just close down and ignore it?

Just delete it and hope she hasn't seen it yet!!


----------



## Hann12

I can't delete it!! How do you do that? Looks like once its on there thats it?!


----------



## Hann12

forget that - just googled it and deleted - Thanks Aaisrie, had no idea you could do that phew!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

MrsWez said:


> I don't think they hurt, Sherri. Or at least that's what my OB told me. I have similar dreams. Different men, of course. I think it has to do with your body natural urge for sexual release. I don't know that for sure, but it's an idea.
> 
> Sofie, can you add :blue::pink::yellow: to the first page so we can get an idea of our numbers? Or I am asking for too much? :flower:
> 
> Sorry to those feeling unwell. Hope all you ladies are well and happy. I am feeling crappy but am still floating with joy from yesterday's scan. :cloud9:
> 
> Hann, your so funny, I've done that before and unfriended them after erasing the comment out of sheer embarrassment.

Hey hun,

I was thinking of doing it :thumbup:

Will try and sort it out once I have done this quote for my friends wedding

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

Sherri my uterus wasn't irritable during labour, it was bloody furious!


----------



## MrsWez

Sofiekirsten said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> Sofie, can you add :blue::pink::yellow: to the first page so we can get an idea of our numbers? Or I am asking for too much? :flower:
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> I was thinking of doing it :thumbup:
> 
> Will try and sort it out once I have done this quote for my friends wedding
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks!! :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

It's not my uterus that's irritable today it's my whole entire being! I feel really weird tonight, sort of on edge, sort of grumpy, not sure how to describe it, just don't feel myself:shrug: I think it's probably hormonal as I went kind of nuts on the Pill (mega paranoid and depressed) but I was hoping pregnancy wouldn't be the same!
Is anyone else finding odd moods?


----------



## Tor81

OMG, so many posts in the last few hours, this thread has surely got to be one of the busiest on BnB!!

Freckles, let me know what the caramel aero is like, I&#8217;m very tempted!

Welcome Lawa, sorry to hear you&#8217;ve been through 7 losses, I&#8217;m sure this is it for you this time. &#9786;

Welcome Hopeful, & congrats on team pink.

Welcome JLFKJS, good luck for your scan on Monday.

Welcome Elli, I love the way you say third & FINAL baby! I&#8217;m hoping for 3 but going to see how the first goes. &#9786;

MummySS, is there a secret on how to O in your sleep? Sounds amazing!

Hi Sharique, nice to see lots of people popping back in.

Welcome Emee, cereal cheerios straight from the box sounds fab, and I laughed aloud at you putting the sugar bowl in the microwave.

Looks like your &#8220;advertising&#8221; has worked Doodle!!

Aaisrie, that soup looks amazing, did yours look as good? And did it taste as good as it looks?

Kelzy, does the outfit you&#8217;ve bought actually make baby look like Elmo?

Caz, thanks for the tip on DP, I have some vouchers for there so will def be popping in on Sat to get some lovely & comfy mat clothes.

SK, I&#8217;m pleased your scan went well, sounds like Jake is a cheeky chappy already!

AFM, we&#8217;ve just got back from the cinema, went to see Black Swan which might not be to everyone&#8217;s taste but I found it brilliant. Although in the scary bits baby started squirming like mad, do you think it could feel my tension?!

Went to Nandos before the cinema & ate so much but 4 hours later I&#8217;m feeling puckish again, isn&#8217;t that awful, I&#8217;m going to look like I&#8217;m expecting quadruplets soon. &#9786;

xx


----------



## Starry Night

Wow! There's been so much action today that I don't even know where to begin! :wacko:

First off, welcome to all the new ladies and "hi again" to the stalkers showing their faces! :flower::flower::flower:

I wish I could join you all in London but I think flying if any kind is a no-go for me.

I was at the ER all day today. I ended up calling my OB this morning due to the pains but he wasn't in. The original plan was to go to his office and pick up a form to get some urine tested at the lab in his building. But when I got there and described my symptoms further and my panic the receptionist sent me straight to the ER.

Long story short, it turns out I still have a bleed in my uterus and that is has grown minimally from the last time so I guess it had never left (I thought it had). The doctor did say it's possible the bleed only looks bigger because it was measured from a different angle. I don't know. But the baby is absolutely fine. I felt it kicking periodically throughout the day. It's the most active it's been yet. 

And thanks to this emergency ultrasound I got a good look at the baby's "potty shot".


We're Team :blue:!! :cloud9: And there's no doubt about it either. There was lots to see. :haha:

Still feeling a bit worried because the doctor says there is nothing they can do at this point of labour does start and that scares me because baby is fine so I feel like a failure. And I never did get the results from my urine sample I gave them. :growlmad: I'm going to call my OB in the morning to see if they got the results or if they could call the hospital to get them for me. I'm still getting cramps when I go to the bathroom.


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats Starry on team blue!!! Sorry the bleed still being an issue. I know how you feel about being a failure. I feel the same way when I have to go in for hyperemesis. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

And I found out our son (so nice to say) is measuring 18+6 which is 3 days ahead of our due date. The last ultrasound had him 3 days ahead as well. I'm almost tempted to change my ticker because I would only need one more day to reach 19 weeks but I don't think the doctors will be changing my due date at this point so I'll leave it.


----------



## MrsWez

My son (hehehe) is measuring 4 days behind and has since the beginning. But my stubborn OB won't change my due date as it is "only" 4 days.


----------



## SugarBeth

MrsWez said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> Sofie, can you add :blue::pink::yellow: to the first page so we can get an idea of our numbers? Or I am asking for too much? :flower:
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> I was thinking of doing it :thumbup:
> 
> Will try and sort it out once I have done this quote for my friends wedding
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! :hugs:Click to expand...

 Yay! I was also hoping we could do something like this to keep track, because I can't remember who's having a girl or a boy.

I think baby is in a weird position, I have a hard spot sticking out of my belly a bit. It feels like an elbow or something, baby moves it a little once in a while but it's mainly staying there. Quite odd to feel!

Anyone else's bellies very sensitive? Today my skin feels very sensitive, if I touch it at all it tickles like crazy or just feels odd. It never felt that way before.


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry congrats on team blue! So pleased you have your answers, well, some at least. Re due dates mine were 4 days out but I was told they will only change your edd if you're more than 5 days out as they have growth spurts at different times and that's their margin of error basically. I should only be 19+3 not 20 weeks but i'm going with my official dates. Not much point in going by my ov date as my cd21 bloods said I didn't Ovulate anyway! :dohh:


----------



## SugarBeth

My baby always measures ahead. The first ultrasound we had was one day, the second one was 3 -4 days. I'm interested in seeing how baby is measuring at our next ultrasound. So far the doctor didn't say anything about it, I hope I get to keep my due date though! I don't want to push it any closer! lol


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ok ladies,

Sorry about that I had to do a quote for my friend as she is getting married and she wants my handmade stationary for her wedding.

Hopefull that should keep me busy til Jake gets here!

So I need to know who knows the sex of their baby so I can update the front page with it so we know our boy/girl/team yellow ratio!

Can you all please update me on the sex of your baby please!

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

:blue: Team Blue for me. Or do you want us to PM you?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Starry Night said:


> :blue: Team Blue for me. Or do you want us to PM you?

either hun doesn't really matter just aslong as I get it

:flower:


----------



## mummySS

Huge congrats on team BLUE starry! Sorry for all your worries. I'm so glad your son is fine :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Sofiekirsten said:


> Ok ladies,
> 
> Sorry about that I had to do a quote for my friend as she is getting married and she wants my handmade stationary for her wedding.
> 
> Hopefull that should keep me busy til Jake gets here!
> 
> So I need to know who knows the sex of their baby so I can update the front page with it so we know our boy/girl/team yellow ratio!
> 
> Can you all please update me on the sex of your baby please!
> 
> :flower:

Dunno if you're planning on doing dates for things or anything, but I'll be team :yellow: until March 4th.

Edit, just noticed I'm still under the name MommyWishes on the front page. Could that be deleted and this name put in it's place?


----------



## MrsWez

blue!!


----------



## Starry Night

Sofie, my due date needs to be changed from the 12th to the 10th. Thanks! :) (though I guess it really doesn't matter as my son will come when he feels like it)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

3 :pink:

5 :blue:

Let me know if I have missed anyone!

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm yellow til monday. I know britt is pink. X


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> I know britt is pink. X

And Rose_W is blue


----------



## HotChillies

test message. Please ignore.


----------



## HotChillies

Thanks for the reply SofieK. Waiting for that burst of energy!


----------



## DragonMummy

Rah when will my ticker change. It's 2am! I'm a cantaloupe! CHANGE!


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> Rah when will my ticker change. It's 2am! I'm a cantaloupe! CHANGE!

Haha, I hate that too! I expect them to change at midnight and it never happens. I keep my blog on my page and refresh it every few minutes, I have like 5 tickers on there. They usually change between 1-2 AM.


----------



## Babyfever02

May I join you ladies? I'm due July 18th. :) We are finding out if we are team pink or blue on Feb 24th!


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies, wow you have been a chatty bunch today :thumbup:

DM- I hope you are working and not up with insomnia at 2am :)

Congrats to Starry and MrsWez on team blue!! :happydance:

Sophiek- glad the scan went well and baby Jake is doing good, I smiled reading about his u/s

Also I am so jealous you guys get to meet up in London, how cool would that be. I dont think anyone in this thread is from my area unfortunately but look forward to hearing how your meeting date goes

Also I am coming down with a cold today, cant believe it :cry: I literally never get sick and I have to fly to Toronto on Sunday and spend 4 days there for work agghh
on a positive note baby is moving lots and I think I felt the first legitimate solid kicks today :cloud9:


----------



## Britt11

oh and DM and Sugarbeth lets bring on the melons already!!!!:)
happy almost 20 weeks!


----------



## SugarBeth

Britt11 said:


> oh and DM and Sugarbeth lets bring on the melons already!!!!:)
> happy almost 20 weeks!

Yay! Happy 20 weeks, Britt! It feels good to be at the half way point, doesn't it?

:dance:


----------



## Britt11

sure does! :hugs:I have really popped in the last few days, I feel huge but thats okay :)


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm surprised how much I've stretched out in the last week, but I'm still on the small side. I can't wait to get a big bump!

My baby is going like crazy the last few days, must be awake at all times! I can feel huge amounts of movements, no hiccups yet though. (I aww over my dog hiccuping, can't wait to feel baby doing it!)


----------



## Starry Night

I can't wait to reach 20 weeks though I'm really holding on to reaching viability.

It's still so exciting to think that some of us are already reaching the half-way point. I thought it would never get here.


----------



## HotChillies

DragonMummy said:


> Rah when will my ticker change. It's 2am! I'm a cantaloupe! CHANGE!

I go through the same feeling sometimes!:flower:


----------



## HotChillies

I posted yesterday and it is on page 637. This is page 657! Had to do lots of catchup!

Sherri 81: That's a beautiful bump. Exciting sex dream there!

Mrs Wez: Boy. Nice clear u/s pics there!

gw: Congratulations on the girl!

Kelzy: Sorry, you are having such a bad
time.

kelzyboo: A big hug for you! Sorry you are having such a rough time.

Starry Night: I hope you feel better soon. 

Tor81: I was on BIG BOAT TIRED the last couple of days! So, I feel for you. Today was much better! It will get better soon.

Sofiek: Glad the scan went well.

Clareabell: Hope you get well soon.

Doodlepants: I vote for Naomi! I use Olive/ almond oil to prevent stretch marks.Not sure if it works though. will check with my ob/gyn.

Welcome: Elli21, emveebob, Babyfever02.

Hann12: What does OH mean?

Aaisrie: That soup photo made my mouth water!

StarryNight: Congratulations on the boy! I am hoping for one too! I hope you feel better soon.

As for the bedroom dept., my mojo is back. My DH is very scared of a MC though. So, no S** since I conceived! :-(

Today, for the 1st time, some stranger asked if I was pregnant coz I was showing! It is going to be hard to get a job now. Just moved to the Bay Area. Husband is busy with new job and part time MBA. So, I pick most of the load of the housework. 

I will upload a picture of me soon!
Can't wait to find out the gender of my baby! Waiting to shop till then. My gender scan is on 2nd March.

Bye!


----------



## curlew

melissasbump said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Mel my 20w isn't until March 4th!
> 
> mines the 3rd! :thumbup:xClick to expand...

Hiya

We are all fairly close mine is 2nd March :happydance:


----------



## curlew

melissasbump said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Mel my 20w isn't until March 4th!
> 
> mines the 3rd! :thumbup:xClick to expand...

Hi we are fairly close together I'm the 2nd


----------



## Hann12

Sofie I'm staying team yellow and now due 16th July. 

I've still only felt light flutters I really want to feel a kick, I'm nearly 18 weeks do you think I'll feel a proper kick soon?


----------



## Hann12

Hotchillies OH is other half :)


----------



## Annamumof2

ok girls i woke up this morning to some blood... i got scan at 3pm and Andy told me to wear a towel and keep an eye on it, i feek sick, and stomach feels uncomftable but no pains.... i'm scared as i havent felt them kick


----------



## Tor81

SK, my due date is now 9th July, & I'm staying Team Yellow.

Can anyone tell me how to add "team yellow" & the storks to my siggy?

xx


----------



## Tor81

Hope everything is ok Anna, at least you have a scan booked in today so you should get some reassurance. HUGS.


----------



## Annamumof2

ooo i think i felt them move or kick and now im crying


----------



## sparky32

Anna i hope everything is ok, will be thinking of you. Good news that you can feel movement though xxx


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Ladies! Sorry I haven't been on in a while....everything is good here.... I hope everything is okay anna....:hugs:

SK- I'm staying yellow!! :yellow:

This thread is so fast and my time zone is way off....I'll never be able to keep up....big hugs to everyone!!! :hug:

My bump is growing, only feeling light taps still just once or twice a day....no full on kicks. This baby is a mellow yellow for sure!


----------



## Annamumof2

thanks girls lil bugger got me worried, but i can feel lil flutters at the moment so must of been laying funny, but the bleeding though... i guess i put that down to my fragmin or something? i dunno but i might see if i can get checked over after scan...


----------



## Doodlepants

Take it easy Anna and put your feet up. Can you rest today until your scan? I'm sure you'll be fine :hugs:

I've got my scan today too!!! It's at 12.20 in case you've all forgotten- Unlikely as I must have mentioned it every day for the past 3 weeks! :) I feel like Monica on friends "My day is FINALLY here!" I am so excited!!!!! :)

Welcome Baby fever!!!

xxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Take it easy Anna and put your feet up. Can you rest today until your scan? I'm sure you'll be fine :hugs:
> 
> I've got my scan today too!!! It's at 12.20 in case you've all forgotten- Unlikely as I must have mentioned it every day for the past 3 weeks! :) I feel like Monica on friends "My day is FINALLY here!" I am so excited!!!!! :)
> 
> Welcome Baby fever!!!
> 
> xxxx

good luck with your scan hun....

yeah i can rest i just need to take skye to school as Jason still isnt well so going to take her over then come back and lay on the bed while he plays in his room


----------



## curlew

Hi Sofie we are team :blue: too. My due date is also 14th July now.
Congrats on your scan and team blue and being 20 weeks - it all comes at once doesn't it lol.

Congrat Doodles, DM sugarbeth, Ellie and Britt on being 20 weeks too. WOW 6 of you on 20 weeks its so exciting

Can't recall everything everyone has said too many pages since yesterday evening and my poor memory can't cope:wacko:

Welcome to the newbies and those returning.

Anna hope you are okay and good luck with your scan.

Housework and a few bits of running around for me today plus a dentist appointment at 3:30pm for me and DS. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## sparky32

Doodles, hope the scan goes great cant wait to see a picture xx


----------



## Hann12

Good luck on the scan! Have you decided to find out gender Doodles?


----------



## Doodlepants

I think so! I caved! I'm so ashamed! I have no will power! I'm worried that if we don't find out I'll wish I did! 
I'm 99% sure it's a girl, I just have this gut feeling- I'd be over the moon with either though :) Just hope they're growing ok in there! :)
xxxx


----------



## CLH_X3

hey, on the front im under due the 11th... itss been changed to the 10th, could you update pleasE? x


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> I think so! I caved! I'm so ashamed! I have no will power! I'm worried that if we don't find out I'll wish I did!
> I'm 99% sure it's a girl, I just have this gut feeling- I'd be over the moon with either though :) Just hope they're growing ok in there! :)
> xxxx

i feel the same hun.. i am thinking its a boy but i dont want to keep thinking its a boy when it might be a girl. i'm hoping andy will let me find out in the end because the way i feel today


----------



## CLH_X3

Annamumof2 said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> I think so! I caved! I'm so ashamed! I have no will power! I'm worried that if we don't find out I'll wish I did!
> I'm 99% sure it's a girl, I just have this gut feeling- I'd be over the moon with either though :) Just hope they're growing ok in there! :)
> xxxx
> 
> i feel the same hun.. i am thinking its a boy but i dont want to keep thinking its a boy when it might be a girl. i'm hoping andy will let me find out in the end because the way i feel todayClick to expand...

I think mines a boy aswell!! .. 

how long did everyone get there scan date through before there 20 weeks scan date ? I havent had mine yet :( :shrug:


----------



## Doodlepants

CLH- I'd give your antenatal place a ring and see- Samzi is about the same as you and she hasn't had hers yet either. Sometimes they just need a little reminder that you're waiting! If you're appointment hasn't been booked yet they will probably do it over the phone for you- if it's already booked then you'll be able to get the details from them, you can't loose! :)

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Annamumof2 said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> I think so! I caved! I'm so ashamed! I have no will power! I'm worried that if we don't find out I'll wish I did!
> I'm 99% sure it's a girl, I just have this gut feeling- I'd be over the moon with either though :) Just hope they're growing ok in there! :)
> xxxx
> 
> i feel the same hun.. i am thinking its a boy but i dont want to keep thinking its a boy when it might be a girl. i'm hoping andy will let me find out in the end because the way i feel todayClick to expand...

Ahh well if you want to find out then you should hun. Martyn's family don't want to know so we're telling everyone that we didn't find out :) Saves it getting out otherwise- someone's bound to let it slip!
xx


----------



## Blue_bear

So much chatter going on here! I havent got time to catch up now, as dashing out to grab the train to London for the day :)

Our little butterbean kicked its daddy in the ear last night :haha:
He was having a listen to my belly and got a full on boot, he was like 'wtf was that?!' Lol. 
Was so nice for him to finally feel it, and for me to not feel like i was imagining it!

Good Luck for your scan today Doodles!!! Cant wait till Monday to find out :happydance: Am getting a little nervous though as its the first time they measure things properly and look at the internal organs and stuff, i think i just like to worry these days!

Hope everyone has a good day will try and catch up later xx


----------



## Clareabell

Good luck for your scans today Doodles and Anna. Welcome to all new ladies, I can't believe how much I had to catch up on this morning.

AFM- the trip to the doctors yesterday ended in me being admitted to hospital with suspected appendicitis. Which is just crazy bloods came back clear, so they think it is either appendicitis or severe pelvic gurdle pain that is presenting as appendicitis. I also have a kidney Infection. Lol!! To make things worse my I phone died at 8pm, felt naked. I am home now and holed up in bed I have some stronger antibiotics and some painkillers. I had to promise to the doctor that if the pain returned I would get straight back to hospital.

I take my hate of to the ladies that have had stints in hospital. It was horrid! Hope everyone is well looking forward to hearing more teams later! So exciting and feels really real now!


----------



## mummySS

curlew said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Mel my 20w isn't until March 4th!
> 
> mines the 3rd! :thumbup:xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi we are fairly close together I'm the 2ndClick to expand...

Mine is on the 3rd march! 

Four beach bump scans that week - me, Curlew, Aaisrie, Melissa! 

Anyone else?

xx


----------



## CLH_X3

yeah i think i might give them a call, so would i call the hospital im aving the scan at ? My sheet for the 20 week scan was done at 9 weeks! so i thought i would of got something by now.

my 12 week app i got 3 weeks before the actual scan ... il have to find the number on the internet, I dont have my pack as im at work.. shh ;)


----------



## Sharique42

SK - my due date is 7th July now & my scan is on the 4th March, another beach bump scan for that week!

Thanks:flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

CLH_X3 said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> I think so! I caved! I'm so ashamed! I have no will power! I'm worried that if we don't find out I'll wish I did!
> I'm 99% sure it's a girl, I just have this gut feeling- I'd be over the moon with either though :) Just hope they're growing ok in there! :)
> xxxx
> 
> i feel the same hun.. i am thinking its a boy but i dont want to keep thinking its a boy when it might be a girl. i'm hoping andy will let me find out in the end because the way i feel todayClick to expand...
> 
> I think mines a boy aswell!! ..
> 
> how long did everyone get there scan date through before there 20 weeks scan date ? I havent had mine yet :( :shrug:Click to expand...

i just rang up last week and booked mine and mine is today


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> I think so! I caved! I'm so ashamed! I have no will power! I'm worried that if we don't find out I'll wish I did!
> I'm 99% sure it's a girl, I just have this gut feeling- I'd be over the moon with either though :) Just hope they're growing ok in there! :)
> xxxx
> 
> i feel the same hun.. i am thinking its a boy but i dont want to keep thinking its a boy when it might be a girl. i'm hoping andy will let me find out in the end because the way i feel todayClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh well if you want to find out then you should hun. Martyn's family don't want to know so we're telling everyone that we didn't find out :) Saves it getting out otherwise- someone's bound to let it slip!
> xxClick to expand...

trouble is skye will be there and shes a blabber mouth lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Annamumof2 said:


> ok girls i woke up this morning to some blood... i got scan at 3pm and Andy told me to wear a towel and keep an eye on it, i feek sick, and stomach feels uncomftable but no pains.... i'm scared as i havent felt them kick

Take heart that Starry and I have been bleeding solidly for weeks and still have healthy bubs - hope you get the same outcome <3


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, how exciting people have scans coming up so soon! 

I have to wait til the 2nd March - seems like ages away! Plus i'll be 22+2!


----------



## emzeebob

my gender scan is the 2nd of march aswell, so excited


----------



## Lawa

Ohh i have my gender scan that week to ladies! 

3rd of march for me!


----------



## Lawa

Ohh i have my gender scan that week to ladies! 

3rd of march for me!


----------



## Starry Night

Anna, sorry that it seems you may be joining the bleeding club. I hope this is a one-time thing. No pain is a very good sign. You may need to take it very easy from here on out.

I'm glad I get to see my boy tomorrow again as I'm still feeling nervous. I can't sit here long as I'm getting crampy already and I need to go back to bed (still early here). I have a good feeling that my baby will pass the tests with flying colour as I just don't believe he has spina bifida.


----------



## Aaisrie

The worst thing is I could have had my 20w on Feb 28th but Chris couldn't be there so I made it the 4th for him!! I'm kicking myself now as I'm dying to see Atticus sooner!!


----------



## melissasbump

Wow this thread is really flying! I have read though but it woud be crazy to try and answer individually!
Sofie for your update my EDD is 15th July, my scan is 3rd March and we are staying :yellow: till the bitter end!! 

Good luck to those having scans today cant wait to hear the results! 

Clarebell sorry you got stuck in hospital, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

What a grotty wet day it is today, i HATE RAIN! :wacko: Just makes me want to curl back up under the duvet, i might just do that!

Im not up to much today... OH has 3 days off from tomorrow so will be nice to have the weekend together. Hope everyone has a nice day xx


----------



## pinky01

melissasbump said:


> Wow this thread is really flying! I have read though but it woud be crazy to try and answer individually!
> Sofie for your update my EDD is 15th July, my scan is 3rd March and we are staying :yellow: till the bitter end!!
> 
> Good luck to those having scans today cant wait to hear the results!
> 
> Clarebell sorry you got stuck in hospital, hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> What a grotty wet day it is today, i HATE RAIN! :wacko: Just makes me want to curl back up under the duvet, i might just do that!
> 
> Im not up to much today... OH has 3 days off from tomorrow so will be nice to have the weekend together. Hope everyone has a nice day xx

We have the same due date :thumbup: My scan is 22nd Feb. 

Hope every1 has a good day.
Lucy xxx


----------



## melissasbump

pinky01 said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Wow this thread is really flying! I have read though but it woud be crazy to try and answer individually!
> Sofie for your update my EDD is 15th July, my scan is 3rd March and we are staying :yellow: till the bitter end!!
> 
> Good luck to those having scans today cant wait to hear the results!
> 
> Clarebell sorry you got stuck in hospital, hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> What a grotty wet day it is today, i HATE RAIN! :wacko: Just makes me want to curl back up under the duvet, i might just do that!
> 
> Im not up to much today... OH has 3 days off from tomorrow so will be nice to have the weekend together. Hope everyone has a nice day xx
> 
> We have the same due date :thumbup: My scan is 22nd Feb.
> 
> Hope every1 has a good day.
> Lucy xxxClick to expand...

Cool! Im jealous that your scan is 22nd feb though!! xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

6 Team :blue:

3 Team :pink:

5 Team :yellow: (Until Birth)

Wow!

I have updated the front pages with all your requests ladies....

If anything else needs changing or adding please let me know!

:flower:


----------



## freckles09

Sofiekirsten said:


> 6 Team :blue:
> 
> 3 Team :pink:
> 
> 4 Team :yellow: (Until Birth)
> 
> Wow!
> 
> I have updated the front pages with all your requests ladies....
> 
> If anything else needs changing or adding please let me know!
> 
> :flower:

Hey Sofie please could you add a :yellow: next to my name on the front page? Thanks :thumbup:

Anna - i hope everything is ok...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

freckles09 said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> 6 Team :blue:
> 
> 3 Team :pink:
> 
> 4 Team :yellow: (Until Birth)
> 
> Wow!
> 
> I have updated the front pages with all your requests ladies....
> 
> If anything else needs changing or adding please let me know!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Hey Sofie please could you add a :yellow: next to my name on the front page? Thanks :thumbup:
> 
> Anna - i hope everything is ok...Click to expand...

Done :happydance:


----------



## freckles09

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## mummySS

Aaisrie said:


> The worst thing is I could have had my 20w on Feb 28th but Chris couldn't be there so I made it the 4th for him!! I'm kicking myself now as I'm dying to see Atticus sooner!!

Same here! Was originally booked for 24th Feb but had to push back to 3rd March as Paul was going to be away. Sooooo frustrating!! :brat: I am dying to see my lil bugger.


----------



## fifi-folle

Sofie could you please add :yellow: to my name and move me to 9th July as my EDD was changed at my 12wk scan. Thank you!
My anomaly scan is on 21st Feb, woo hoo:happydance:!! A week on Monday. This Monday coming I have reflexology with midwife to see if it helps my pain, looking forward to that, shame I have to go to work after though!!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

fifi-folle said:


> Sofie could you please add :yellow: to my name and move me to 9th July as my EDD was changed at my 12wk scan. Thank you!
> My anomaly scan is on 21st Feb, woo hoo:happydance:!! A week on Monday. This Monday coming I have reflexology with midwife to see if it helps my pain, looking forward to that, shame I have to go to work after though!!!

Done :happydance:


----------



## Toria09

Hello, could you add me please :)

I'm due first of July and I'm having a little :yellow: chimp :happydance:


----------



## Jenni4

Hey Girlies...I have my scan on the 28 of Feb...that IS going to be a busy week in here!! I hope we all have lots of good pics to share!! I can't wait to see baby!! I read in the books how big it is by now, but that's just so hard to believe! For something so big you would think it would be easier to feel! There's no way we are even close to feeling movement on the outside. I barely feel it on the inside. I'm wondering if my placenta is in the way...I don't remember waiting this long to feel DD regularly. 

I'm having such a different pregnancy than most of you seem to be having...no sickness or ill feeling, not too tired, not a lot of movement....there's just not a lot going on with me...just low tolerance for stupid people, but that was a pre-existing condition!! :haha: 

Maybe I should take another pregnancy test just to make sure I really am pregnant!! :wacko:


----------



## Toria09

Jenni4 said:


> I'm having such a different pregnancy than most of you seem to be having...no sickness or ill feeling, not too tired, not a lot of movement....there's just not a lot going on with me...just low tolerance for stupid people, but that was a pre-existing condition!! :haha:QUOTE]
> 
> 
> :haha: That's the only symptom I had and people just seem to be getting stupider by the day


----------



## SamiraNChris

heyyy ;) im due 22nd July :) got my 20 week scan on the 4th March...cant come soon enough!!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

Just realised youve got me on the 26th from my first DD so need to take me off there too :D x


----------



## melissasbump

Hi Samira, how you doing? x


----------



## BlueViolet

SK, I'll find out the gender next Thurs. I'm not on the front page yet. My due date is July 6th. 

Starry, congrats on joining team :blue: ! So exciting! Glad you made it okay through your ER visit. 

Britt, hope you feel better before your trip! 

Anna, I hope you and the baby are okay! Glad the baby kicked. Yey! :) 

Clareabell, hope your hospital visit goes well. We'll keep our fingers crossed for you.

It's so nice and sunny outside and I am so tired. My dog came over to wake me up every twenty minutes or so this morning and I kept hitting the "snooze" button. Today I'm babysitting again for a friend that has a newborn so I will need to muster up some energy. It's so nice to hold her and hear her cooing. She even started sticking her tongue out. It's so adorable.


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

Firstly welcome to Samira and Toria! :wave:

So I'm back from my scan!
Everything went really well- the baby's doing great and there are no problems or anything that they can see! :happydance:

Soooo........ We're team :pink: :happydance:
We're over the moon :cloud9: 
Martyn suprised me with how happy he was, I thought he'd want a boy to even the numbers out a bit- even the dog's a girl! :rofl:

Right, I'm off to clear out pumpkin patch! :)
xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodlepants said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Firstly welcome to Samira and Toria! :wave:
> 
> So I'm back from my scan!
> Everything went really well- the baby's doing great and there are no problems or anything that they can see! :happydance:
> 
> Soooo........ We're team :pink: :happydance:
> We're over the moon :cloud9:
> Martyn suprised me with how happy he was, I thought he'd want a boy to even the numbers out a bit- even the dog's a girl! :rofl:
> 
> Right, I'm off to clear out pumpkin patch! :)
> xxxx

Oh yay Doodle!! So glad Martyn was happy - so what names are you goin with now??? :]


----------



## Doodlepants

Hehe I'm still not sure!
Martyn wants Lorelai and Holly wants Lois. I'm not sure! At least I can concentrate on girls names now!
xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Ooooo I'm so excited for you Doodle, are you glad to be having another little girl? You did say you thought it was a girl :]


----------



## Starry Night

Yay, doodle!


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats on another baby girl doodle!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Congrats Doodle! Yey! You got the right vibe! I'm guessing I'm having a boy and my husband is guessing girl. One of us is bound to be right :)


----------



## melissasbump

Congrats on baby :pink: doodles! yay!! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

blueviolet studies have shown that pregnant women accurately get the sex of their unborn child 71% of the time :] You're more likely to be right than him ;P


----------



## BlueViolet

Cool, that's good to know. We'll put that to the test next week. :)


----------



## Doodlepants

:) I'm still in shock that I was right! I thought Holly was going to be a boy! 
I must be getting more in-tune with things as I get older!

I am pleased to be having another girl- I was always envious of people with sisters when I was growing up. I would have loved a boy too- I'm lucky- because I already have a girl I think I was more relaxed than if I had a boy.... I don't know if I could handle 2 boys! :)

Who's next to find out?! xx


----------



## Starry Night

Aaisrie said:


> blueviolet studies have shown that pregnant women accurately get the sex of their unborn child 71% of the time :] You're more likely to be right than him ;P

Yup! I was guessing boy and Dh girl. Look who was right. Though there isn't too much victory as I was starting to waver between the two and yesterday happened to be "it's a boy" day. Well....actually...I wavered between WANTING a boy or girl but I mostly felt boy. All first trimester I was convinced it was a boy.

DH was much more emotional about the discovery than I was. He's so sentimental. It was sweet. I'm such a pessimist that my first thought was "Oh great, now I'm REALLY going to be attached which would make a loss that much harder". What kind of attitude is that?:nope:


----------



## MrsWez

I am craving runny eggs!!


----------



## melissasbump

MrsWez said:


> I am craving runny eggs!!

now that is one craving i have to admit giving into once or twice during this pregnancy..:cloud9:


----------



## BlueViolet

Aw, Starry, you can't let your fears take the best of you. You're much better off to think positive. It's healthy for you and the baby. Easier said than done, but you're nearly half-way there and you made it through the first trimester. Plus, the viability stage starts soon. Yey! :)


----------



## BlueViolet

I haven't been following all the rules either. I had a slice of pizza with ricotta and garlic yesterday. My husband looked at me and said "aren't you supposed to stay away from soft cheeses?" So, I shot him a look that said "stay away from my food or else." I'm thinking once in a while it can't hurt. It's not like I'm eating raw hamburger.


----------



## freckles09

Awwww congrats on team pink Doodle!! Have fun shopping for lovely girly bits and good luck choosing a name! :happydance:

Agghh i do get tempted to find out especially now most of you guys are finding out, but we are definately going to stay team yellow!


----------



## melissasbump

freckles09 said:


> Awwww congrats on team pink Doodle!! Have fun shopping for lovely girly bits and good luck choosing a name! :happydance:
> 
> Agghh i do get tempted to find out especially now most of you guys are finding out, but we are definately going to stay team yellow!

im with you freckles!! xx:thumbup:


----------



## SugarBeth

mummySS said:


> curlew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Mel my 20w isn't until March 4th!
> 
> mines the 3rd! :thumbup:xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi we are fairly close together I'm the 2ndClick to expand...
> 
> Mine is on the 3rd march!
> 
> Four beach bump scans that week - me, Curlew, Aaisrie, Melissa!
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

 My scan is on March 3rd. I feel so far behind - I'll be 23 weeks+ before I get to see my baby since first trimester!


Congrats on your girl, Doodle!

I keep trying to figure out which gender this baby is, and I usually lean towards boy, but I think there's too many people around me guessing that I'm having a boy and influencing my thoughts. 


Last night my husband kept laughing, I fell asleep talking about food I wanted. i remember saying pickles, Chik Fil A sandwiches, coconut custard pie, cupcakes, etc etc. He just listened as I drifted off to sleep. :haha:


----------



## Clareabell

Huge congrats on the girl Doodles! So exciting!! 

Thanks girls for the well wishes, I'm feeling alot better now I'm at home!


----------



## Aaisrie

I had a discussion with the MW on my booking in about eating things you shouldn't and I told him I'd had soft cheese AND runny eggs and wasn't worried and I said the same thing as you - not as if I'm eating raw meat!! LOL He agreed with me, everything in moderation!! NOM NOM I'm having a good day today! My good days are increasing! I've even done housework AND been to the shop to get some bread! :]


----------



## Sofiekirsten

6 Team :blue:

4 Team :pink:

5 Team :yellow: (Until Birth)

Oooh the girlies are catching up!

Congrats on team :pink: Doodle!

So I have just slept for 3 hours! :dohh: really needed that nap though! Feeling much better!

Tomorrow my mum comes up to see me for the weekend she has to drive to Manchester from Reading which is abit of a ball ache but can't wait for her to see all the stuff we have bought for baby Jake and for her to see my forever growing bump for the first time!

:flower:


----------



## phoebe

Doodlepants said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Firstly welcome to Samira and Toria! :wave:
> 
> So I'm back from my scan!
> Everything went really well- the baby's doing great and there are no problems or anything that they can see! :happydance:
> 
> Soooo........ We're team :pink: :happydance:
> We're over the moon :cloud9:
> Martyn suprised me with how happy he was, I thought he'd want a boy to even the numbers out a bit- even the dog's a girl! :rofl:
> 
> Right, I'm off to clear out pumpkin patch! :)
> xxxx

Hi Doodle xx
I am so very happy for u all. Glad scan went well and congratulations on being team :pink::pink:
Hugs xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

phoebe said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Firstly welcome to Samira and Toria! :wave:
> 
> So I'm back from my scan!
> Everything went really well- the baby's doing great and there are no problems or anything that they can see! :happydance:
> 
> Soooo........ We're team :pink: :happydance:
> We're over the moon :cloud9:
> Martyn suprised me with how happy he was, I thought he'd want a boy to even the numbers out a bit- even the dog's a girl! :rofl:
> 
> Right, I'm off to clear out pumpkin patch! :)
> xxxx
> 
> Hi Doodle xx
> I am so very happy for u all. Glad scan went well and congratulations on being team :pink::pink:
> Hugs xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun! Did you say you were finding out or staying team yellow? xx


----------



## phoebe

I wish i could say i'd like to be team yellow for the rest of pregnancy, but I have the willpower of a gnat. Will try my best but i know curiosity may get the better of me :haha::haha: xxxx


----------



## curlew

Hiya

Sofie thanks for doing all the updates. Great to see where we are all at.

Doodles - congrats on being team :pink: Love both of the names you have picked.

Aaisrie - glad to hear you are a bit better. Take it easy you don't want to overdo it.

Blue violet - hope you had a good day baby sitting.

Jenni - I'm like you hardly feeling any movement. An odd squirm now and again, very very infrequent and nothing to get excited about. Just wish I could feel the baby a bit more so I knew he is okay.:growlmad:

Managed to get a bit done today, mainly running around doing errands but they are done and that's good. Going to get my hair cut tomorrow and will buy a couple of new bras as well as I still haven't bought any since I bought the one for my wedding a couple of weeks ago and found out what size I really was. Now my bump is growing I really need to define the space between my boobs and my belly:blush:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Curlew.. I'm trying!! I'm sitting down chilling out now... bit crampy think your advice may have been a little late!! :S Oops!


----------



## mummySS

Woop woop doodle, congrats on team pink!!! :happydance: Sisters are great!


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks again everyone!

Has anyone heard from Anna- her scan was at 3- I'm dying to see if they let her find out! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

im on team blue for the stats.


----------



## Aaisrie

Curlew I definitely overdid it!! Sitting down in maternity waiting for the dr, cramps plus blobs in blood they wanted to check me out.


----------



## Doodlepants

Aaisrie said:


> Curlew I definitely overdid it!! Sitting down in maternity waiting for the dr, cramps plus blobs in blood they wanted to check me out.

Oh noooo! Are you ok? xxxx


----------



## samzi

Scan letter came today :yipee:

2 weeks today till we see ziggy again :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodlepants said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Curlew I definitely overdid it!! Sitting down in maternity waiting for the dr, cramps plus blobs in blood they wanted to check me out.
> 
> Oh noooo! Are you ok? xxxxClick to expand...

Waiting to see the dr, cramps are painful... Just a waiting game x


----------



## Doodlepants

:( Hope it goes ok hun :hugs: Thinking of you xxxx


Glad you got your scan letter Samzi!x


----------



## MrsWez

Hope everything is okay Aaisrie!! :(


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thinking of you Aaisrie


----------



## kelzyboo

Hope alls ok Aaisire xx


----------



## melissasbump

Hope everything is ok Aaisrie xx


----------



## Starry Night

Aaisrie, hang in there! Blobs could possibly be just a larger amount of blood mixed with discharge. I've had blobs with my previous bleeds too. Even when I was only spotting I'd find a blob in the toilet. It looked like tissue but when I fished it out (gross, but had to be done) I realized it was only discharge with blood streaking through it.

:hugs:


----------



## sparklexox

Hi Doodle thats great new baba girl!!!

I feel am having a girl DH thinks boy, Am really not bothered we will be delighted with any! I didn't have a scan yesterday cause I have been so sick & been having cramps, everything was just grand, I think I may have seen a wee willy lol xxx


----------



## kelzyboo

Hope everyones ok :flower:

Anna, hope the scan went ok :hugs:

Tor, no the suit won't make him look like Elmo, just has Elmo on the front! Its very cute and i couldn't resist it, trying not to buy anything else just yet though i want to wait til v-day! lol just me being silly really

Sherri, no fair not sharing lol I think i will be ok though, the new dream is Jacob (twilight) :thumbup: deffinately not complaining about that one, may be a little young for me but hey, its only a dream! Must be the wolf thing, so thanks for that one lol must have been thinking about wolverine but he wouldn't cheat so i got the next best thing!

Stary, congrats on :pink: x

Doodle, congrats on team :blue: x

Sofie, i am team :blue: due 18th july, in case you missed me off the first page lol 

Hope everyone thats bleeding stops very soon :hugs:

Not too bad today, i managed to hobble around the supermarket, almost in tears but i wasn't! Not doing too good with the SPD, seems to have got sooo bad very quickly :cry: looking ever more likely i will finish this pregnancy in a wheelchair or hospital like last time.
Will have to see about pain relief asap, wanted to wait as long as possible before i had to start them but i think i can't take much more of this, just don't want to hurt my baby, will have to see what they say.

:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Starry Night said:


> Aaisrie, hang in there! Blobs could possibly be just a larger amount of blood mixed with discharge. I've had blobs with my previous bleeds too. Even when I was only spotting I'd find a blob in the toilet. It looked like tissue but when I fished it out (gross, but had to be done) I realized it was only discharge with blood streaking through it.
> 
> :hugs:

Yea I said that to them on the phone when I called to ask advice and they were like you better come in and get checked... I think they freaked ME out! They said the placenta is still way over the cervix which is why I'm still bleeding, and it could be causing the cramps but they weren't really sure... basically I'm none the wiser except for the fact that I saw Atticus [all be it REALLY briefly because it was SUPER busy down there] and he was all curled up in a wee ball having a doze. Heartbeat seen and cervix still closed so I've been told to rest and take it easy.

Thanks for your concerns guys, much appreciated <3


----------



## kelzyboo

Thats great news, so pleased hes ok xx


----------



## mummySS

Phew aaisrie! Hang in there and don't overdo things!

Anna, hope the scan went ok?? Did you find out teams?? 

X


----------



## Rachyroux

Hi ladies,
Hope you all don't mind me joining you :)
My names Rachel, I'm 19, and from Wales.
I'm 19w+2 with my first,
and due July 5th.

Hope you're all doing well :) xx


----------



## Starry Night

Aaisrie, what a relief! You and I need to keep each other sane. We've made it this far, we can make it all the way! Our babies are fighters! I'm still waiting to find out if I have previa or not but I think yesterday's scan would have caught it at this point.

Kelzy, I'm Team Blue and Doodles is Team Pink. ;)


----------



## mummySS

Welcome Rachel! :flower:


----------



## MrsWez

So glad everything is well with baby, A! Atticus was just trying to take a nap


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, Rachel! Will you be finding out the gender or are you keeping it a surprise?


----------



## Rachyroux

mummySS said:


> Welcome Rachel! :flower:

Thankyou mummySS
How are you? :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Starry Night said:


> Aaisrie, what a relief! You and I need to keep each other sane. We've made it this far, we can make it all the way! Our babies are fighters! I'm still waiting to find out if I have previa or not but I think yesterday's scan would have caught it at this point.
> 
> Kelzy, I'm Team Blue and Doodles is Team Pink. ;)

The hospital I go to won't diagnose it until 20w scan because they consider it too early... I think because there's still a good chance of it moving up but so far mine hasn't moved up in the last 4 weeks but my scan is March 4th so hopefully they'll know how severe it is by then, at the moment it looks [to my untrained eyes!] like it's half on each side. At least we aren't alone in our bleeding!!


----------



## kelzyboo

:blush: Damn, knew i'd get something wrong!! So sorry Starry and Doodle, i made notes and everything lol pregnancy brain again :blush: 

Congrats on team :blue: Starry and congrats on team :pink: Doodle :happydance: x


----------



## Rachyroux

Starry Night said:


> Welcome, Rachel! Will you be finding out the gender or are you keeping it a surprise?

Aw thankyou :)
I will hopefully find out. But I've heard they charge you if you have it done with the nhs? or is that only some hospitals? I have no idea. If I have the option I would like to know, so hopefully I find out on wednesday at my 20 week scan :)
How are you? xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Hospitals have their own policy, the hospital I attend won't tell you AT ALL but fortunately I have a nice consultant there who will :]


----------



## Clareabell

What a horrid scare Aaisirie, so glad that little Atticus is ok. 

Welcome Rachel!


----------



## Tor81

Hiya, hope you've all had good days.

Congrats on team pink Doodle, and welcome Rachel! :)

I don't have a lot to report really, still getting bad dreams every night so getting more & more tired as the week goes on. Can't wait for Saturday lie in (hopefully!).

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

Aaisrie- Glad Atticus is ok! Hope you're feeling a bit better :hugs:

Has anyone heard from Anna or DM today?
x


----------



## Rachyroux

Thanks for the welcomes guys, Hope you're all doing well :) xx


----------



## Aaisrie

DM is probably having loads of mad sex!!! LOL


----------



## Starry Night

Rachy, I'm in Canada so we don't have the same policies over here though I have heard some of our hospitals won't tell you either but mine does. I'm OK overall. Have a sub-chorionac bleed which is very scary but generally has a good prognosis. So far my baby has survived a lot.

Aaisrie, at the moment my bleeding is only internal and I'm hoping it stays that way! I'm really, really hoping my body reabsorbs it at some point. But I think it's not interfering with the baby or placenta so I'm trying not to panic if it stays.

kelzy, LOL! Don't worry about it. I make all sorts of stupid mistakes. It's a good thing I don't have to work right now as I took care of backorders at my job...so essentially I was taking care of the fixes to mistakes we already made. A mistake on a backorder is a million times worse than the original. And a single typo can change everything.


----------



## Doodlepants

Aaisrie said:


> DM is probably having loads of mad sex!!! LOL

:rofl: You're probably right!!

Welcome Rachel!! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

You know I'm gonna get it for saying that too! LOL I've missed her little quips!


----------



## mummySS

Doodlepants said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> DM is probably having loads of mad sex!!! LOL
> 
> :rofl: You're probably right!!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Blue_bear

Well i am back from my day in London, I seriously do not envy any of your girls that commute regularly. I was so protective of my tummy it was awful on the tube especially.

Had an amazing day though, War Horse was amazing, would recommend to anyone!

Baby has been super active today, its been lovely to feel :) Just had my dinner though and it feels like its sat right under my boobs and wont go down!

Congrats on a girl Doodles!!!!
Welcome to more newbies :)

xx


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone, I'm just back from London too :) had dinner with some friends so a bit later than normal. Tried to catch up with everything today while i was on the train and there is too much for me to remember - seems like there was about 20 pages today!

Congratulations Doodle and Starry, very exciting and I'm glad you are both happy. Doodle - I'm jealous as I secretly want a girl.

Still very much on team yellow though! 

Working at home tomorrow so will be able to catch up properly then. 

Aaisrie - glad that the baby is still okay. I've got partial placenta previa but they are hoping it will move - apparently the majority do so fingers crossed.


----------



## Sherri81

Hey ladies, I'm a boy!!!

Okay, technically I'm not a boy, but I do have penis growing inside me, lol.

Eve, I am so glad that things are still looking good. I wish the bleeding would just stop for you and Starry.

Kelzy, you want to know what is really sad... I just removed my Jacob wallpaper off my Blackberry in favour of my Wolverine wallpaper... How sad is that?? Lol. I literally just did it 2 nights ago while lying in bed waiting to get sleepy.

ASF, well its snowing like a bitch here, so the drive to Williams Lake to see my Dr pretty much sucked today. Baby is breech right now, and for the longest time, we didn't think we were going to see anything. Its head is behind my belly button, and (I guess I should start saying he), his butt is on top of my cervix, so he is kind of sitting, with his legs sticking out in front. But her had his legs crossed right at the crotch, so there was no seeing anything for the longest time.

He finally moved for a second, and she froze it so we could see his weiner. My cervix appears to be closed still, which is good. My placenta is worrying her as it is sitting really low, not covering the cervix, but she said it should have moved by now. The way he is sitting, his feet are right in the placenta so she said that is why I''m not feeling the kicks. When I feel movements up and to the left, she said it's probably his arms or something.

Looking like a c-section more and more every day.

She won't put me on the Nifedipene, which she was going to do to prevent contractions. She says she thinks it would probably kill me with my heart problem, which she wouldn't say much about besides something about a pacemaker.

She also wants me in the hospital all of March. She said either here or in Williams Lake. But she wants me on bedrest in the hospital with my bed in that reverse Trendellenberg position (feet up, head down). She said she wants me to stay like that til viability. I said if she didn't get me a private room, I would discharge myself.

That's about it, besides the fact that I have an acid wash coming up my throat right now... :roll:


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri81 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm a boy!!!
> 
> Okay, technically I'm not a boy, but I do have penis growing inside me, lol.
> 
> Eve, I am so glad that things are still looking good. I wish the bleeding would just stop for you and Starry.
> 
> Kelzy, you want to know what is really sad... I just removed my Jacob wallpaper off my Blackberry in favour of my Wolverine wallpaper... How sad is that?? Lol. I literally just did it 2 nights ago while lying in bed waiting to get sleepy.
> 
> ASF, well its snowing like a bitch here, so the drive to Williams Lake to see my Dr pretty much sucked today. Baby is breech right now, and for the longest time, we didn't think we were going to see anything. Its head is behind my belly button, and (I guess I should start saying he), his butt is on top of my cervix, so he is kind of sitting, with his legs sticking out in front. But her had his legs crossed right at the crotch, so there was no seeing anything for the longest time.
> 
> He finally moved for a second, and she froze it so we could see his weiner. My cervix appears to be closed still, which is good. My placenta is worrying her as it is sitting really low, not covering the cervix, but she said it should have moved by now. The way he is sitting, his feet are right in the placenta so she said that is why I''m not feeling the kicks. When I feel movements up and to the left, she said it's probably his arms or something.
> 
> Looking like a c-section more and more every day.
> 
> She won't put me on the Nifedipene, which she was going to do to prevent contractions. She says she thinks it would probably kill me with my heart problem, which she wouldn't say much about besides something about a pacemaker.
> 
> She also wants me in the hospital all of March. She said either here or in Williams Lake. But she wants me on bedrest in the hospital with my bed in that reverse Trendellenberg position (feet up, head down). She said she wants me to stay like that til viability. I said if she didn't get me a private room, I would discharge myself.
> 
> That's about it, besides the fact that I have an acid wash coming up my throat right now... :roll:

Congrats on the baby boy. I hope you are able to get a private room and are able to deliver a healthy term baby. On the bright side, your hubby can play Guitar Hero as much as he wants and you don't have to deal with him!!!:happydance: My baby is breech right now too but my placenta is up and to the left.


----------



## mummySS

Huge congrats on team :blue: sherri! that's exciting. Will be rooting for you throughout march and beyond! I still can't believe we're all already at 17/18/19 etc weeks, the first tri went so slowly and now it seems to be zipping by. Not long til v-day. I hope you will have a stream of activities to keep you occupied in the hospital, including access to BnB!

Blue bear i'm sure this question has already been asked but where are you based again? ps you need a Baby on Board badge for the tube! I'm a city gal by nature and even I struggle with the tube while pregnant. It's the smells that get me. There's always someone with garlic breath, horrible BO or someone eating a smelly pastie. (i dont mind pasties normally but god they make me hurl right now). 

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Hey girls! Haven't caught up on all the pages yet, figured I'd post a picture or two of my (barely there) 20 week bump. I think it's shrinking or something, because it used to look bigger! Had my husband take these this morning: (sorry if they're a bit big!)


https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/4760.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/4870.jpg


----------



## Rachyroux

SugarBeth said:


> Hey girls! Haven't caught up on all the pages yet, figured I'd post a picture or two of my (barely there) 20 week bump. I think it's shrinking or something, because it used to look bigger! Had my husband take these this morning: (sorry if they're a bit big!)

Amazing photos!
Lovely expression on your face on the second photo too.
Congrats on the pregnancy :) xxxx


----------



## SugarBeth

Rachyroux said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Haven't caught up on all the pages yet, figured I'd post a picture or two of my (barely there) 20 week bump. I think it's shrinking or something, because it used to look bigger! Had my husband take these this morning: (sorry if they're a bit big!)
> 
> Amazing photos!
> Lovely expression on your face on the second photo too.
> Congrats on the pregnancy :) xxxxClick to expand...

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just wondering.

Do we have any crafters in the Beach Bumps?

:flower:


----------



## MrsWez

So cute, Sugar!! I think you have a cute bump and I love the color of your walls.


----------



## mummySS

Adorable pics SB, you are gorgeous! x


----------



## SugarBeth

MrsWez said:


> So cute, Sugar!! I think you have a cute bump and I love the color of your walls.

Thanks! Can't wait til my bump gets bigger, would love to see more bump pics from everyone! I feel so small!

I love the color of my walls too, they were done by the previous owners. The whole house was done in the most beautiful colors, we don't have a single room that's white.



mummySS said:


> Adorable pics SB, you are gorgeous! x

You're so sweet! I've been feeling so crappy lately, I just brushed my hair of all it's knots last night, and my face is all broken out (thankfully you can't really see it here) and my belly isn't big enough to look pregnant, just pudgy. lol


----------



## Rachyroux

SugarBeth said:


> Rachyroux said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Haven't caught up on all the pages yet, figured I'd post a picture or two of my (barely there) 20 week bump. I think it's shrinking or something, because it used to look bigger! Had my husband take these this morning: (sorry if they're a bit big!)
> 
> Amazing photos!
> Lovely expression on your face on the second photo too.
> Congrats on the pregnancy :) xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! :hugs:Click to expand...

No problem. It's definately a cute pregnant belly too, mine looks half pregnant half chub :( haha. xxx I will post some pics tommorow. If I feel brave enough xx


----------



## MrsWez

I'm breaking out too, it's awful. I wash my face everday to no avail. I plan on taking a bump pic once I fix myself up a little (ie makeup, decent clothes, decent hair)


----------



## Rachyroux

I'm also breaking out. I had acne when i was 11-14..
Now it's pretty much back.. Makes you feel self concious. 
Plus I have oily skin normally anyway as I have PCOS.
so woop I'm not the sexiest I've ever been right now xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Rach, you should definitely take a bump pic! 

MrsWes, I went to the store today to look for some make up to at least cover up because I'm all out of fresh make up, but everything is so expensive now! I ended up skipping the make up and just using a hat to cover what I could. I'm just hoping it doesn't last long, I really need to cut back on the chocolate cravings!


----------



## Rachyroux

I have them I'm just to scared to put them on my computer!! haha.
The bump didn't even appear until 13 weeks, then it just got so huge!
But I will either put them on in the next few hours or tommorow :) xx


----------



## MrsWez

Beth, you can call me Michele if you want. I am using mineral stuff and that doesn't make me break out. I used to use Clinique but that made it 10X worse.

Rach, I have oily skin. Have since I was very young. I have it. I use these oil abosrbing wipes during the day that help. but i still feel very unpretty as my acne is all over my body. Gross but true


----------



## SugarBeth

I was completely flat until week 18, then I finally started to grow. Last week my husband started to say he could notice the difference, now he thinks I'm on my way to a proper bump. He thinks it's cute, I think it's slow! lol. 

It's funny, with any woman on tv, or any of my friends, I can correctly guess what gender their belly looks like they're carrying - EXCEPT MINE! I have no idea. I think it's so funny, the one belly that's important to figure out is the one I have no idea. Maybe I'm too small to see if I'm carring high/low/all in front/watermelon like?



MrsWez said:


> Beth, you can call me Michele if you want.

Okay, I'll try to remember that! I'd love to get to know everyone's names to make us all feel closer, but God knows if I'd actually be able to remember them, I have such a severe case of pregnancy brain! :haha:


----------



## kelzyboo

Congrats on team :blue: sherri, bad about having to stay in hospital for that long but i guess its good to know they are doing all they can to prevent any problems, at least thats something. Another plus is they will keep more of an eye on you, you will know everything thats going on in there :flower:
Fx'd you get to term, they seem to be doing everything possible which is reassuring, hope your here and hugely uncomfortable in may/june lol i mean that in a nice way :haha: 

Another sad fact- I'm 24 and i have a picture of Jacob on my bedroom wall :blush: i swear i'm still 16 in my head lol

Its past midnight here and i'm still waiting to go to bed (half asleep on the keyboard to be honest), the little monster otherwise known as Abbie won't go to sleep!! Full of a cold and she looks terrible, how do you get a 5year old to understand that sleeping is in her best interests lol 

Well i have an appointment with my GP tomorrow, find out what painkillers i can have and pick up my crutches lol i hate hobbling round on crutches, makes me feel like a failure like i can't carry my own baby without help, better than a wheelchair though so thats something!

Hope everyone's doing ok, will check back in tomorrow and hopefully make proper notes this time so i get things right lol 

Night all x


----------



## Britt11

just a quick post, I cant keep up with you ladies! :winkwink:
Congrats Starry on team blue and congrats Doodles on team pink! yeah!
you thought you were having a girl too

I found out today that my babies legs are measuring in the 97% percentile, lol!! She is going to be a tall girl which is great :thumbup:

hope everyone is well
:hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

You've got a cute little baby bump coming along. And I sympathise with the acne. I feel like I am 13 again :( Add to that the fact that I seemed to develop an allergy to most makeups... Everytime I applied them it felt like I was on fire and my face would get red and swollen. I ended up having to get some special non allergenic kind, which I hate, because the coverage is so shitty. I will be so happy when my skin settles back down. Oh, and I also developed oily hair again (exactly like I am 13 :roll: ), and I found the only shampoo I can use is this Herbal Essences stuff that is a deep cleanser. I don't know, it's green...

What the hell is with this return of puberty??


----------



## MrsWez

My hair isn't oily but I have dandruff something fierce. Ugh. I've be using sheer cover makeup and it's not so bad, but it looks caked by the end of the day.


----------



## Starry Night

Sugar Beth, what a cute little bump! And such a nice shape too. Mine is so lumpy I'd never dare to show it all bare like that. Never mind the hair. lol

My hair is oily with dandruff but some of that has to do with the fact that I'm still too paranoid to stand long enough to take a shower and I think baths are taboo because of my bleeds. So I only shower every few days when I'm feeling up to it or I'm so utterly disgusting--even for bed rest. lol

Sherri, staying in the hospital for so long does not sound pleasant but at least you'll get around-the-clock care. Whatever it takes to get your baby to term.


----------



## MrsWez

kelzyboo said:


> Another sad fact- I'm 24 and i have a picture of Jacob on my bedroom wall :blush: i swear i'm still 16 in my head lol

I'm Team Edward. Robert Pattinson is yummy in my opinion.:blush: Except when he has the beard or is really scruffy. Ewww.


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> Sugar Beth, what a cute little bump! And such a nice shape too. Mine is so lumpy I'd never dare to show it all bare like that. Never mind the hair. lol

Thank you! :hugs:

My hair was also victim to the normal pregnancy woes, all first trimester it was BOTH greasy and very dry. I couldn't win! I tried different shampoos and conditioners but nothing helped. My hair is so fussy as it is, I can only use Garnier because everything else makes it look gross. Thankfully it's back to being good usually, with dry spells here and there. I have so much hair (dunno if you can see it all, but it reaches down below my hips), I wouldn't be able to stand it still being so terrible!

Also, I got a shower chair. I don't like taking baths right now, but I get dizzy in the shower. A shower chair has helped so much! I'm back to taking showers daily or so, when before I didnt' want to even think of it for a few days. It was so gross, but I hated the idea of fainting or always sitting at the bottom of the bathtub.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm Team Mr. Darcy as played by Colin Firth. Is that allowed? lol No posters though. Dh wouldn't like it.


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> I'm Team Mr. Darcy as played by Colin Firth. Is that allowed? lol No posters though. Dh wouldn't like it.

Ooh, I hope it's allowed! That's the team I want to be on too! :cloud9:


----------



## Starry Night

SugarBeth said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> I'm Team Mr. Darcy as played by Colin Firth. Is that allowed? lol No posters though. Dh wouldn't like it.
> 
> Ooh, I hope it's allowed! That's the team I want to be on too! :cloud9:Click to expand...

I think I've seen that movie (all 6 hours) like 30 times! I recently got the BBC's latest mini-series of "Emma" and I've already watched it countless times. I'm such a sucker for men in period-dramas. ha ha


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> I'm Team Mr. Darcy as played by Colin Firth. Is that allowed? lol No posters though. Dh wouldn't like it.
> 
> Ooh, I hope it's allowed! That's the team I want to be on too! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I've seen that movie (all 6 hours) like 30 times! I recently got the BBC's latest mini-series of "Emma" and I've already watched it countless times. I'm such a sucker for men in period-dramas. ha haClick to expand...

Haha, I've seen it so many times too. Haven't seen the new BBC Emma yet though. I love the one with Kate Beckinsale, such a great cast all around! (Though I hate the Gweneth Paltrow one) Also have to love Sense and Sensibility with Emma Thompson, that's definitely one of my favorite period dramas.


Edit: I can't believe how strong this child is! I'm just sitting here watching Fraiser and my hand is being bounced off my belly from all these kicks! It's so neat to feel, didn't think I'd get such strong kicks for a while yet but they just get stronger.


----------



## curlew

Morning all

Aairsie - sorry to hear you ended up in hospital but glad to hear all is okay. take it easy and don't do too much even if you feel great. 

I really feel for the ladies having a bad time with bleeding, sickness etc :hugs: for you all.

Congrats on team :blue: sherri. sorry to hear about going into hopsital for the whole of March. Do you have someone to look after Greg or will he stay with OH?

Sugar and Starry - so with you on Team Mr Darcy. I bought |Pride and Prejudice DVD set when pregnant with DS and I absolutely love it. I watch it every 2-3 months in one sitting!!! Love sense and sensibility too. Can't wait to see the Kings Speech although I think I may end up watching it on DVD as the cinema times aren't good for me at the moment.

Totally empathise with those with spots. I have had three big ones break out on my face in the past week. I never get spots and I have my wedding in 3 weeks - I so don't need this!!!!! Bad enough worrying about fitting in the dress with a 20 week bump never mind worrying that I'm growing a second head on my chin:growlmad:

Anyway off to take DS for his second flu jab then drop him at school and off to the hairdressers. Bit of a chill day for me today, may even get round to watching 'The other Boleyn girl' this afternoon which I Sky+ at xmas.


----------



## Annamumof2

hey guys just a quick post before i run skye to school

i found out i'm having a boy...

scan went well and will post up the picture soon as i can i need to get skye to school then ring the doctors about a problem with my thumb its swollen and i think its got an infection


----------



## Annamumof2

and here he is Flynn


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone - congrats to Anna and Sherri on team blue! :thumbup:

Am so glad it's Friday but am in a bad mood as had to stand on a 45 min train journey this morning and no one gave up their seat for me even though i have a 'baby on board' badge :growlmad: I was so angry and was almost in tears - how emotional LOL?! 

I had a dream i had a baby boy last night - the third one now and they've all been boys. Does this mean anything?! I heard whatever you dream about the myth is you are likely to have the opposite!


----------



## mummySS

Woo Anna congrats on team blue!! I love Flynn, what a gorgeous name!

I'm team Mr Darcy too , or anything colin firth for that matter :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sofiekirsten said:


> Just wondering.
> 
> Do we have any crafters in the Beach Bumps?
> 
> :flower:

Yup, I'm a knitter, crocheter and xstitcher :] But I'll try my hand at most crafty things!

I'll catch up with everyone's posts later, gotta run!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

Congratulations on the boys Anna and Sherri!

Sofie- I'm mildy crafty, I did all my own wedding invites and favours etc.....

Well I've been getting kicked almost constantly since my scan!! I have a wriggler! I think she's happy now Daddy's stopped referring to her as he!
xxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Congratulations on the boys Anna and Sherri!
> 
> Sofie- I'm mildy crafty, I did all my own wedding invites and favours etc.....
> 
> Well I've been getting kicked almost constantly since my scan!! I have a wriggler! I think she's happy now Daddy's stopped referring to her as he!
> xxxx

congrats on finding out team pink yay... and a lovely name also


----------



## Hann12

Anna congratulations on team blue! Lovely scan pic too.

Sherri - i'm sorry you have to be in hospital for so long, just think that the end result will be totally worth it and at least they are looking after you and taking everything seriously.

My skin is awful too, I never had spots as a teenager so this is really annoying. My hair is dry but i'm pleased about that as it used to be greasy!

Beth - lovely bump picture, I actually don't think mine will be any bigger than yours in 2 weeks. I've virtually got nothing. If you didn't know me you would think I wasn't pregnant. I'd like a little bump though! I don't know how you are all posting photos, if I did I would post one :)

I am off to the dr's today, need to get a referral for a physio, I can literally barely move today, my back is so bad. I have a permanently slipped disk but clearly pregnancy is making it worse. 
It will be my second visit to the new GP and I'm hoping the lady dr i am seeing is better than the fool i saw last time!

Will be on more today so can finally catch up with all the news too


----------



## Starry Night

Doodles, you went with Lorelai! That was my favourite of the three you mentioned but I felt weird influencing an essential stranger on the internet so I didn't say anything. ha ha

Anna, congrats on joining Team Blue. Great name choice!

SugarBeth, I love Emma Thompson's Sense & Sensibility movie too! That's my all-time favourite movie.


----------



## Jenni4

Congratulations Ladies!!! It looks like the boys are taking over!!


----------



## Starry Night

It seems that way. It will be interesting to see what all the Team Yellows turn out to be.


----------



## melissasbump

Hi Ladies, hope everyone having a good day so far!

Anna and Sherri, congrats on the boys! xx

As for the great hunk debate.. well .. im on team pattison if i had to choose, and def Colin Firth! however i also have regular naughty dreams about David Beckham and am just so gutted when i wake up!

Freckles, i feel your frustration! im a commuter too and find peopel so damn ignorent! Luckily i dont tend to have to use train in typical commuter hours so its rare i dont get a seat!
The tube is another matter though.

Well ive just got back from chriopractors, i see him about every 6-8 weeks re my back, have had extra back pain since becoming preggars so gonna start going more regular, hes so fantastic!

Was listening to bubs heartbeat last night for ages, he kept moving from one side to the other so we kept losing the signal and was kicking loads. I swear over the last couple of days ive been feeling slight flutters in my tummy, im really hoping its bubs and not just me being windy!
OH is off work for the weekend now so looking forward to a nice chilled one, gonna go into town this afternoon and get that [email protected] valentine meal for 2 thing, 3 courses, bottle of wine and choc for £20,seems pretty good to me, i love [email protected] food!! saves messing about anyhow!
Gonna go to flicks tomorrow and watch Kings speech and we have decided to have a duvet day on sun! Happy days! x:happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

oh happy 18 weeks to me! A sweet potato yay!! xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations on being 18 weeks Mel!

I forgot to say- Lovely bump pics Sugar! :)


----------



## melissasbump

Doodlepants said:


> Congratulations on being 18 weeks Mel!
> 
> I forgot to say- Lovely bump pics Sugar! :)

Oh yeah, Sugar lovely pics what a cute ickle bump! x


----------



## Starry Night

I am going to be sooo tired today. I got up at 4am to use the washroom and haven't been able to fall asleep. Normally, I can just wait until I fall asleep naturally and wake up whenever I want to but today I have to be at the hospital an hour away for my spina bifida tests and my ultrasound is at 8:30. The alarm is going to go off in half an hour. And I can't sleep in the car because I need to drink water so I can have a full bladder. Maybe I can nap in the waiting room....maybe...


----------



## fifi-folle

Sofiekirsten said:


> Just wondering.
> 
> Do we have any crafters in the Beach Bumps?
> 
> :flower:

I'm quite crafty, I sew mainly but can turn my hand to most things, although I haven't the patience for knitting! My SIL commissioned me to make a few things to give as Xmas pressies and her daughter's big present in 2009, a giant play tent! Not got great pics so it looks better in person...https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4093/5435446251_69231af6e9.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4102/5436055316_862ebf0a33.jpg

She's had another daughter since then but thankfully they've turned one of the bedrooms into a playroom so I won't be expected to make another!!!!

Not actually made anything for our baby yet. Started working again after I found out I was pregnant and have been too tired to be creative!


----------



## DragonMummy

Holy crap, I have one day off and have to catch up like 15 pages!!

Eve am glad you're ok - do you have your own room in that hospital now? Might as well!

Sherri I'm a section too - whatever gets 'em here safely, eh? And at least we'll have lovely snug fannies while the rest of you lot on here will have billowing wizard's sleeves :rofl:

Rach i have PCOS too - i've found pregnancy seems to have sorted a lot of my symptoms out - my skin has really cleared

to whoever it was asking about baby movement about 300 pages ago, although I've been feeling fluttering for weeks, Tiger has only really started bashing about in the last week

SB - gorgeous piccies - and beautiful little bump. Perfectly proportioned.

Eve and Maria - if only if were that exciting. I just didn't use my laptop yesterday and frankly started losing the will to live when i tried to catch up on my phone. Then i had choir practice. Anyway, DH has had his portion for February. And on that note I am a definate Team Darcy. Might watch P&P later, DH might get his March bit early :haha:

Congratulations on all the new team :pink: and :blue:

Hope any of you who are unwell or worried are all better now.

and as for who is next for scans.... MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

0920 on Monday :cloud9:

I do think we'll be :pink: but we don't mind either way


I managed to engage DH in a brief name conversation yesterday. He hasn't banished Tristan yest ( :happydance: ) and is still sulking that we didn't call Harry "Henry" (well, I didn't get George....) so I suggested it as a middle name (can't really have Harry and Henry!). He also didn't turn his nose up at Oscar, so possibly Tristan Henry Judge or Oscar Henry Judge. For a girl, he likes Sophie and didn't mind Poppy. I'd like to use MIL middle name Kathleen as a middle name (babysitting brownie points) so Sophie Kathleen Judge or Poppy Kathleen Judge. 

All my other suggestions were apparently too exotic. :dohh:


----------



## Doodlepants

Woo hoo! I've managed to get some scan pics up!
These are from my scan at 20 weeks and 2 days:
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan piccies! xxx 003.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1









20 week scan piccies! xxx 004.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Doodlepants

DM- How exciting that you're next for the big scan! :)

Fifi- that play tent is so beautiful!!! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh hello little lady! she's gorgeous, M


----------



## Clareabell

Fifi the play tent is amazing, I want one for myself. 

I have my scan on Thursday, cannot wait!! 

As for names we have Niamh, Emily, Eva, Anna and Ellie for a girl and for a boy we have Charlie, Jack, Thomas, George and Henry. I have no idea which way it will swing I think it will be a case of deciding once we have seen baby. 

Sophie is a lovely name DM I would of used it if I didn't have a close friend who's little girl is Sophie. 

Am so hungry, is it wrong to eat buttons icecream at 11.30?

Congrats on 18 weeks Mel! Congrats Sherrie and Anna on Team BLUE. Lovely bump pics SB! If I had a clue how to upload I would do one, but I'm useless and don't even know how to use the smilies.


----------



## DragonMummy

Clare you'll probably find after a while that a favourite just sort of makes it's way to the front. It did for us.


----------



## Clareabell

I think your right. I think if it's a girl she will end up Niamh as for as long as DH and I have been together and spoken about children we have always talked about "baby Niamh'. Boys will be a little more tricky as we disagree. DH has too little boys from a previous relationship and they are Harrison and Morgan (DH is a little obsessed with Hollywood actors) where as I prefer more traditional boys names.

Lovely pics of the little lady doodles!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Doodlepants said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Congratulations on the boys Anna and Sherri!
> 
> Sofie- I'm mildy crafty, I did all my own wedding invites and favours etc.....
> 
> Well I've been getting kicked almost constantly since my scan!! I have a wriggler! I think she's happy now Daddy's stopped referring to her as he!
> xxxx

Oooh Doodle I did that too!

My friend has just asked me to make her wedding stationary for her and now another friend has asked me to make her 21st birthday invitations!

If anyone wants to have a peek at the 21st inviations they are on facebook, just search Ladybird Inviatation Design

Please join if you want to become a memeber! 

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

can't open it, Sof :(


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Sorry ladies link won't work....

search Ladybird Invitation Design


https://www.facebook.com/group.php?...ref=ts#!/group.php?gid=144774838881449&v=wall

:flower:


----------



## Clareabell

I can't open it either Sof!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

new link at the top of the page

I hope it works lol

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

think it might be FB being a dick actually....


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh I've just been looking online at clothes, I'm going to be so poor! :rofl: These are my fave outfits:

https://www.johnlewis.com/183377/Style.aspx

https://www.johnlewis.com/183418/Style.aspx

https://www.johnlewis.com/172466/Style.aspx

https://www.johnlewis.com/172433/Style.aspx

https://www.johnlewis.com/172382/Style.aspx

Basically thy whole range of baby girls clothes in John Lewis!
And these:

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-dungaree-set/s0007924/type-s/

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...breadcrumb=Home~Kids~Rompers+&amp;+sleepsuits

I won't post anymore! I basically want all of the debenhams stuff too!
xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh I've just been looking online at clothes, I'm going to be so poor! :rofl: These are my fave outfits:

https://www.johnlewis.com/183377/Style.aspx

https://www.johnlewis.com/183418/Style.aspx

https://www.johnlewis.com/172466/Style.aspx

https://www.johnlewis.com/172433/Style.aspx

https://www.johnlewis.com/172382/Style.aspx

Basically thy whole range of baby girls clothes in John Lewis!
And these:

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-dungaree-set/s0007924/type-s/

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...breadcrumb=Home~Kids~Rompers+&amp;+sleepsuits

I won't post anymore! I basically want all of the debenhams stuff too!
xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods if I'm :pink: we're going to be seriously poor.... at least if it's :blue: i can't justify a major splurge as we pretty much have everything!

I've just been on the pink lining website lusting after their changing bags. i think I have picked this one.... fuck it, is only money! :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

I have decided to buy lots of cheap sleepsuits and vests that Lorelai will be sleeping in and then buy a few really nice outfits/ sleepsuits for going out, photos, showing off the new addition etc! I think it will make everything more affordable, I have decided that if I want the lovely outfits I will have to buy cheap vests and jammies! x


----------



## DragonMummy

looove the clothes! am avoiding Debenhams Blue Zoo range though as i have found the quality is rubbish. Everything I have ever bought from the range has ended up either a different size or a weird shape after I've washed it. And I wash on an eco cold wash! but that john lewis selection is edible - love the cardi!


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> Doods if I'm :pink: we're going to be seriously poor.... at least if it's :blue: i can't justify a major splurge as we pretty much have everything!
> 
> I've just been on the pink lining website lusting after their changing bags. i think I have picked this one.... fuck it, is only money! :rofl:

Oooh it's lovely!! I was looking at their site the other day- my friend has just got a tiny Radley bag for £125!- I'm going to tell M that when I'm justifying £75 on a change bag! (That will also be my handbag so bargain! :rofl: )


----------



## Doodlepants

Ooh thanks- will avoid blue zoo then!x


----------



## DragonMummy

I got H some jams from there and the necks are all loose and baggy now - he looks like a gay boyband member. And I bought a lovely striped jumper age 4-5 which after one wash still looks immaculate but fits my friend's 2 year old....


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> I got H some jams from there and the necks are all loose and baggy now - he looks like a gay boyband member. And I bought a lovely striped jumper age 4-5 which *after one wash still looks immaculate but fits my friend's 2 year old....*



:rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

is it wrong that I am getting steadily more infuriated by all the panickers in the preg forums who think they have murdered their baby because they sneezed/used anti dandruff shampoo/cut their toenails/went near a dog?

FFS.... :dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

also raving mad with DH who went downstairs to make me a sausage sarnie and a cup of tea and hour ago (i've not eaten today) and so far hasn't got off the fecking phone to work!!! Now have a headache and feel too faint from hunger to go and do it myself :rofl:


----------



## lizzies29

Just poppe by to say hi,, im due on july 12th with my fourth son, hope to chat to u all soon xxx


----------



## Clareabell

DM you do make me laugh! I have to say the panickers make me laugh. Yes of course that one runny egg is likely to make your baby grow two heads. People can become a tad paranoid I had a friend who microwaved packaged sandwich meat to kill bacteria! More like grow it. Lol!! 

I secretly hope for a little girl, they have some really funky babygros in the john rocha range!


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> is it wrong that I am getting steadily more infuriated by all the panickers in the preg forums who think they have murdered their baby because they sneezed/used anti dandruff shampoo/cut their toenails/went near a dog?
> 
> FFS.... :dohh:

:rofl: DM your so funny but your so right! 

I woke up this morning, really happy that its Friday, because that means its nearly Monday! Im at 9 am i think.
My hubby got his bit of bedroom action for Feb this morning too, but his back is still killing him so it was excatly a lengthy session! Enough for my itch to be scratched :blush::haha:

I have a very active baby at the moment, little monkey was practicing the river dance while i was in London yesterday and is still have a good wriggle today :happydance:


----------



## Jenni4

Welcome Lizzie! Congratulations on boy #4! That's a lot of boys!! 

I am secretly wanting a girl also...only for the reason that I like our girl name better than our boy name!! :haha: It's so much harder to name a boy I think! DH loves our boy name, but I am going to keep searching....I think I'm having a boy....I better find a name that sticks!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Ooooh and forgot to ask i am feeling movements right near my belly button, i didnt think bubs would be that high yet?


----------



## Hann12

Jenni4 said:


> Welcome Lizzie! Congratulations on boy #4! That's a lot of boys!!
> 
> I am secretly wanting a girl also...only for the reason that I like our girl name better than our boy name!! :haha: It's so much harder to name a boy I think! DH loves our boy name, but I am going to keep searching....I think I'm having a boy....I better find a name that sticks!!


Jenni - I'm in the same boat, I love girls names and clothes but I reckon I'll have a boy!

Just back from the doctors with a referral letter for a physio. I can barely move today, in so much pain. Now just need to get an appointment next week!


----------



## lizzies29

Jenni4 said:


> Welcome Lizzie! Congratulations on boy #4! That's a lot of boys!!
> 
> I am secretly wanting a girl also...only for the reason that I like our girl name better than our boy name!! :haha: It's so much harder to name a boy I think! DH loves our boy name, but I am going to keep searching....I think I'm having a boy....I better find a name that sticks!!


Hi jenni, i know its alot of boys lol, i really am out numbered in this house, thats why i was hoping for a wee girl this time lol but wasnt meant to be.

Congratualtions on your pregnancy. i hope all is going well for u. We are really struggling at the moment with a name lol,, the 1's we r currently liking are lucas and alfie. think it might be a case of we will have to wait untill we meet our new addition before weactually name him lol

When r u due hunnie? xxxx


----------



## lizzies29

Blue_bear said:


> Ooooh and forgot to ask i am feeling movements right near my belly button, i didnt think bubs would be that high yet?


Hi hun, i feel my wee one kicking round about my belly button too,, more so when my bladder is full lol as that tends to push the baby up a wee bit xxx


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Lizzie....I'm due July 11th...the day before you I think!! 

I'm really stuck on boys names....we have Xavier so far....we had Maximus chosen as our boys name last go around...I think DH really likes "X" names...not sure why... :haha:

I really like Lucas! Our last name starts with an L so I can't have any L names.:nope:


----------



## kelzyboo

lol MrsWez, i am team greedy lol i want them both :blush: Have both Edward and Jacobs pics lol just haven't got round to putting Edward up yet! I like him a little more scruffy and rough looking lol guess thats my taste :blush: x


----------



## MrsWez

kelzyboo said:


> lol MrsWez, i am team greedy lol i want them both :blush: Have both Edward and Jacobs pics lol just haven't got round to putting Edward up yet! I like him a little more scruffy and rough looking lol guess thats my taste :blush: x


I can take some scruff just not too much. It's prickly. :haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hey Ladies,

Just done a couple more designs and I was wondering what you thought....






Thanks Ladies!

:flower:


----------



## MrsWez

Love them all sofie, really like the top one the best though.

Lizzie, I'm due the same day with a boy but this is my first. We've lost a few angels along the way.


----------



## mummySS

Ooh i love them Sof! i'm gonna check out your FB page! 

Welcome Lizzie!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

mummySS said:


> Ooh i love them Sof! i'm gonna check out your FB page!
> 
> Welcome Lizzie!

:happydance:


----------



## lizzies29

MrsWez said:


> Love them all sofie, really like the top one the best though.
> 
> Lizzie, I'm due the same day with a boy but this is my first. We've lost a few angels along the way.

Hi mrswez, im so sorry to hear that hunnie, fingers crossed that all is well for u this time around xxxx


----------



## BlueViolet

Wow, woke up this morning to nearly 10 pages of posts to catch up with. My husband got me a big breakfast from McDonalds to avoid going to my favorite diner for lack of time, so after all that food I should have a ton of energy. Still kind of sluggish though. Can't wait until we get our new stove hooked up so I can make eggs at home. 

Sherri, congrats on joining team :blue: and glad he's okay. How is your husband responding to all of this? We'll keep you company on the forum if you get stuck in the hospital for that long. Plus, if you get a private room you'll get some peace and quiet. 

Beth, nice pictures! I don't think it's shrinking. It's probably a matter of the camera angle and/or occasional bloating. Your hair is beautiful! Try Ulta for make-up. They have a ton of different brands and the prices are decent. I sometimes go to the Estee Lauder outlet at the VF (I think that's close to you) to get Clinique. One tube lasts me about a year, so it's a good investment. You can also get on the spot concealer. 

Starry, I'll join you on team Mr. Darcy. I love Pride and Prejudice :) Did you also watch Bridget Jones' Diary? 

Anna, congrats on joining team :blue:! Yey! Flynn is so cute. The boys are outnumbering the girls at this point I think. 

SK, I do some crafting - sewing, knitting, scrapbooking, cardmaking, etc. I also do art projects, although it's been a while other than photography. The invites look beautiful. Love the color combos. Did you do the graphics yourself? 

Fifi, the play tent is adorable! I know what you mean about creativity coming to a halt during pregnancy. It took me a few days to make Christmas cards while normally I'd have them done in a couple of hours. I'm so indecisive. 

Doodle, I love the name Lorelai. The clothes are darling. I can't wait to go shopping too once we find out.

Lizzie, welcome!


----------



## Doodlepants

Welcome Lizzie! 4 Boys, you're a hero!! It must be lovely though! Are they close in age?

DM- Ikwym with all of the over the top paranoia- I've given up answering "can I eat ham?", "can I dye my hair?" etc! Mmmmm sausage sarnie!!!

Oooh- M's back- I'm off to show him the outfits I picked! Wish me luck! :)
xxxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

BlueViolet said:


> Wow, woke up this morning to nearly 10 pages of posts to catch up with. My husband got me a big breakfast from McDonalds to avoid going to my favorite diner for lack of time, so after all that food I should have a ton of energy. Still kind of sluggish though. Can't wait until we get our new stove hooked up so I can make eggs at home.
> 
> Sherri, congrats on joining team :blue: and glad he's okay. How is your husband responding to all of this? We'll keep you company on the forum if you get stuck in the hospital for that long. Plus, if you get a private room you'll get some peace and quiet.
> 
> Beth, nice pictures! I don't think it's shrinking. It's probably a matter of the camera angle and/or occasional bloating. Your hair is beautiful! Try Ulta for make-up. They have a ton of different brands and the prices are decent. I sometimes go to the Estee Lauder outlet at the VF (I think that's close to you) to get Clinique. One tube lasts me about a year, so it's a good investment. You can also get on the spot concealer.
> 
> Starry, I'll join you on team Mr. Darcy. I love Pride and Prejudice :) Did you also watch Bridget Jones' Diary?
> 
> Anna, congrats on joining team :blue:! Yey! Flynn is so cute. The boys are outnumbering the girls at this point I think.
> 
> SK, I do some crafting - sewing, knitting, scrapbooking, cardmaking, etc. I also do art projects, although it's been a while other than photography. The invites look beautiful. Love the color combos. Did you do the graphics yourself?
> 
> Fifi, the play tent is adorable! I know what you mean about creativity coming to a halt during pregnancy. It took me a few days to make Christmas cards while normally I'd have them done in a couple of hours. I'm so indecisive.
> 
> Doodle, I love the name Lorelai. The clothes are darling. I can't wait to go shopping too once we find out.
> 
> Lizzie, welcome!

Yep all graphics made by me :thumbup:

Used to do graphics in college and have done it ever since

:flower:


----------



## BlueViolet

Cool, it's a useful skill! :)


----------



## Hann12

Hi in so much pain in my back now :( i can barely move, its like its seized up in one day and just trying to get up and down is mighty painful! How can it happen over night! Crazy!


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh no! Hope it gets better soon Hann! x


----------



## Clareabell

Hope you feel better soon Hann! Currently having a mega strong craving for Nandos, trying to talk Duncan into picking one up on the way home. I don't think I'm going to win. :-(


----------



## mummySS

oh you poor thing Hann... :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

Poor Hannah, I hope your back gets better soon.


----------



## DragonMummy

Just had a row with DH when I said I wanted boiley eggies and soldiers for dinner. I have been cooking them longer than I normally would! Sodding Edwina Currie and her salmonella....


----------



## Aaisrie

DM I love Poppy, I have a friend whose daughter is called Poppy and she always has the cutest nicknames - poptart, popstar, poppet etc it's totally adorable!!

I am too exhausted to try and reply to the mass amounts of posts! I braved Belfast today to get some Mama's and Papa's jeans changed and after a slight fight got it sorted... On the plus side Chris' val day pressie arrived today... I cannot be bothered cooking so gonna see if Chris fancies fish and chips!! zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and while in town my sister made me stand next to one of her collegues who is due in 4 weeks and I'm the same size as her bump-wise!!!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

curlew said:


> Sugar and Starry - so with you on Team Mr Darcy. I bought |Pride and Prejudice DVD set when pregnant with DS and I absolutely love it. I watch it every 2-3 months in one sitting!!! Love sense and sensibility too. Can't wait to see the Kings Speech although I think I may end up watching it on DVD as the cinema times aren't good for me at the moment.
> 
> Anyway off to take DS for his second flu jab then drop him at school and off to the hairdressers. Bit of a chill day for me today, may even get round to watching 'The other Boleyn girl' this afternoon which I Sky+ at xmas.

Let me now how the Other Boleyn Girl is! I heard mix reviews on it, and I bought the book to read but haven't started it yet. After watching The Tudors, I was in to reading about Anne Boleyn.



Starry Night said:


> SugarBeth, I love Emma Thompson's Sense & Sensibility movie too! That's my all-time favourite movie.

Yay! Not many know of that movie, I think it's so beautiful. I always cry at the end when Emma Thompson does.



Hann12 said:


> Beth - lovely bump picture, I actually don't think mine will be any bigger than yours in 2 weeks. I've virtually got nothing. If you didn't know me you would think I wasn't pregnant. I'd like a little bump though! I don't know how you are all posting photos, if I did I would post one :)

 Thank you! It's very easy to post pictures, you should definitely do one! You just put your pictures somewhere on the web (like photobucket, facebook, etc) and then take the https:// address, click on the mountain picture above the normal reply window, and put it in the space.



Doodlepants said:


> I forgot to say- Lovely bump pics Sugar! :)

Thank you! Also, love your name choice! Beautiful!



melissasbump said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on being 18 weeks Mel!
> 
> I forgot to say- Lovely bump pics Sugar! :)Click to expand...




DragonMummy said:


> SB - gorgeous piccies - and beautiful little bump. Perfectly proportioned.

 Thank you both! :hugs:



BlueViolet said:


> Beth, nice pictures! I don't think it's shrinking. It's probably a matter of the camera angle and/or occasional bloating. Your hair is beautiful! Try Ulta for make-up. They have a ton of different brands and the prices are decent. I sometimes go to the Estee Lauder outlet at the VF (I think that's close to you) to get Clinique. One tube lasts me about a year, so it's a good investment. You can also get on the spot concealer.

 I know it's not bloat in there now, becasue my belly is so hard, but yes you're right, it's probably picture angling that messes with how big it looks. Thank you, my hair is such hard upkeep but I can't bear to cut it at all! I think it would make my husband cry, he's always loved it. Yes, VF is very close to me, it's a good idea. I'll be right near an Ulta tomorrow, so maybe I'll be able to take a quick trip in there to look for some cheap make up.


We just got back from picking up our crib. We get to put it all together tomorrow, I'm so excited! I keep looking at the giant box and trying to stay away from it, I want to put it up now even though DH is at work!

Also, Mcdonalds now has Shamrock Shakes again! I love this time of year!


----------



## DragonMummy

what the freak is a shamrock shake??? and is it for st patrick's day?


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> what the freak is a shamrock shake??? and is it for st patrick's day?

It's delicious! Yes, it's for St Patrick's day, it's like vanilla and mint milkshake, which I know sounds gross but it tastes great (I always say they taste like spring because they're light green and only happen just as the seasons are turning). After getting the crib, I saw a sign and mentioned how much I miss them so down the road my husband just turned into McDonalds and ordered two large ones. I love that man. :cloud9::haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Ok so here our are current favourite names... For a girl... Tahlia Rose Mills, for a boy... Harrison Joseph Mills....x


----------



## DragonMummy

doesn't sound gross at ALL!! Totally want one now.... 

Mel love your names. Wouldn't pick Harrison myself as not a fan of first names that sound like last names but it is a nice name. And love your pink name.


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:
 

> doesn't sound gross at ALL!! Totally want one now....
> 
> Mel love your names. Wouldn't pick Harrison myself as not a fan of first names that sound like last names but it is a nice name. And love your pink name.

it will be shortened to Harry! Harrison when he is naughty! :winkwink: xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Love Tahlia! It's so pretty!
xx


----------



## Starry Night

Blue Violet, I actually didn't care for Bridget Jones. I think it's because I really don't like Renee Zelwigger. Normally, I like modern takes on classic stories. I adore Clueless which is like Jane Austen's "Emma" and I like 10 Things I Hate About You which is a modern re-do of Shakespeare's "Taming of the Shrew". I even have a guilty pleasure for "She's the Man" which is a redo of "Twelfth Night" also by Shakespeare.

melissabump, I think Harrison is a nice name. Sounds dignified. And Harry is great too.

AFM.....had a long morning at the children's hospital. Turns out my son does NOT have spina bifida! :happydance: They still want to bring me back in 3 weeks because they are extra-thorough there and didn't get everything they wanted because baby is still too small to check out all the various parts of the heart. They'll also recheck all the indicators for spina bifida because, as the doctor said, he's "picky". lol

And I finally have an explanation for my bleed (which apparently, is what caused the positive s.b. blood work in the first place). It turns out I have a moderate placenta abruption. The good news is the bleed is not collecting underneath, but rather, it's moving out and away which minimizes the risk of the abruption getting worse. The doctor thinks there isn't any real danger of that so he believes I should go on to have a healthy baby! :happydance: I guess there is enough enough placenta left (as the body produces extra) to give the baby everything he needs.

Another piece of good news is that this children's hospital is now going to help my obstetrician oversee my pregnancy. I guess they get to decide if I need to become high-risk (which, as I said, the doctor doesn't see happening) and then they'd take over from there.

It feels so good to finally know what is going on, and that as long as I continue to take it easy (treat myself with kid-gloves, they said) to know that my son will be fine. No more lying around, not knowing what's wrong exactly so imagining the worst!


----------



## DragonMummy

woo for no SB, starry!!! mummy's instinct is right again!

Also not a fan of Bridget Jones. Her utter desperation and total dependance on her friends just pisses me off. Get a bit of independance woman! My fave modern remake is Romeo And Juliet with Clare Danes and Leo DiCaprio. Fab soundtrack too!


----------



## fifi-folle

Starry so glad you have positive news!! And are getting fantastic support. x


----------



## Hann12

Starry Night said:


> AFM.....had a long morning at the children's hospital. Turns out my son does NOT have spina bifida! :happydance: They still want to bring me back in 3 weeks because they are extra-thorough there and didn't get everything they wanted because baby is still too small to check out all the various parts of the heart. They'll also recheck all the indicators for spina bifida because, as the doctor said, he's "picky". lol
> 
> And I finally have an explanation for my bleed (which apparently, is what caused the positive s.b. blood work in the first place). It turns out I have a moderate placenta abruption. The good news is the bleed is not collecting underneath, but rather, it's moving out and away which minimizes the risk of the abruption getting worse. The doctor thinks there isn't any real danger of that so he believes I should go on to have a healthy baby! :happydance: I guess there is enough enough placenta left (as the body produces extra) to give the baby everything he needs.
> 
> Another piece of good news is that this children's hospital is now going to help my obstetrician oversee my pregnancy. I guess they get to decide if I need to become high-risk (which, as I said, the doctor doesn't see happening) and then they'd take over from there.
> 
> It feels so good to finally know what is going on, and that as long as I continue to take it easy (treat myself with kid-gloves, they said) to know that my son will be fine. No more lying around, not knowing what's wrong exactly so imagining the worst!

Starry thats great news - congratulations! Must be a big relief all round for you and now you can enjoy your pregnancy and feel that you are being cared for as much as possible.

Mel - I really like the names, I had been considering Harrison as a longer name for Harry but might still just go with Harry. My friend from work is Talia - pronounced Taleya (thats about as well as I could explain!). Just a variation for you :)

I've just had a lie down with a hot water dinosaur (don't have a bottle!) on my back and that helped. Hopefully the physio on monday will make it a lot better though.
My friend should arrive in about 30 minutes, she is staying the night then we are going to Bristol tomorrow for a uni friends birthday (so long as I can drive!). I am starving though so hope she hurrys up!


----------



## DragonMummy

I don't know about the rest of you but i think i'd like to see this water dinosaur... :haha:


----------



## Clareabell

Excellent news Starry must be really reassuring! 

Mel- My step son is called Harrison, we called him Harry but from
the minute he could talk he insisted in people calling him by his full name! So now we call him Harolds son when teasing him! 

I got my nandos  it was delishious! My next task is talk DH into going to the shops for icecream and chocolate! I swear I will be a whale by the time little one makes an appearance! 

We have DH little boys well (10&7) over for the weekend! Any idea of cheap activities to do in rubbish weather?


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> I don't know about the rest of you but i think i'd like to see this water dinosaur... :haha:

Ha ha its not actually water - its the purple one in this link:

https://www.everythingdinosaur.com/soft-toys/dinosaur-bedtime-buddies.html


----------



## Starry Night

Those are cute! I want one!

I also forgot to mention that I was also tested to see if I have a rare predisposition for getting placenta abruptions. It's kind of late for this pregnancy but would be good to know for future pregnancies and I think it might help predict if I'm at risk for my current one to get worse or not. Will get the results when I return in 3 weeks.


----------



## DragonMummy

gorgeous! thats where we got Harrys dinosaur sandwich cutter from but they don't seem to do it any more


----------



## Doodlepants

Starry that's wonderful news! So glad everything's ok! :)

Hann- I love the dinosaur! x


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> gorgeous! thats where we got Harrys dinosaur sandwich cutter from but they don't seem to do it any more

Oooo do you do shaped sarnies too?! Everyone at Holly's playschool thought I was odd as she always goes in with different shaped sandwiches!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks! I also have a lamb but din't heat it up as the dinosaur list it's lavender smell after a few rounds in the microwave, but that's probably because my husband put it in for double the time he was meant to!!


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl @ Hann

Doods the dinosaur cutter is great! Is square so uses most of the bread, just takes the crusts off. Not that H has issue with crusts.

HERE


----------



## CLH_X3

DragonMummy said:


> pmsl @ Hann
> 
> Doods the dinosaur cutter is great! Is square so uses most of the bread, just takes the crusts off. Not that H has issue with crusts.
> 
> HERE

thats cool!! :thumbup:


----------



## CLH_X3

melissasbump said:


> oh happy 18 weeks to me! A sweet potato yay!! xx

at just gone 18 weeks was when i started feeling flutters etc, defo baby :)


***

so glad everyone advised me to call the hospital about my 20 week app as i havent recvd one and when i called they said they didnt even have me booked in AT ALL!! :nope:
My midwife sent over a new form though and i got it all booked in for next wednesday!!!!!!! woooooooooo 

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

mmmm fried chicken, chips, vege burger & coleslaw!! *full belly* Atticus is loving all the naughty food!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Aaisrie said:


> mmmm fried chicken, chips, vege burger & coleslaw!! *full belly* Atticus is loving all the naughty food!

hehe I am ording in!

Chicken Tikka Masala with half rice and chips! yummy!

Aaisrie did you have KFC?


----------



## Aaisrie

SK we went to our local chippie but they do REALLY nice chicken, nicer than KFC!


----------



## SugarBeth

Aaisrie said:


> mmmm fried chicken, chips, vege burger & coleslaw!! *full belly* Atticus is loving all the naughty food!

Mmm, that does sound yummy!

I'm craving burgers like crazy. It's not the meat portion really, since I sorta crave the vegetarian kind as well, I just really want the lettuce, cheese, tomato and mayo. 

I had a chicken sandwich yesterday and I said how delicious the LETTUCE on it was. I got laughed at. :haha:


I'm having watery mac and cheese because I was in too much of a rush to properly drain it out. Not so yummy...


----------



## Aaisrie

Eugh Beth that doesn't sound good!! Mine was definitely yummy AND I found out from Chris that my valentines pressie is being taken out for dinner at one of my fav restaurants!!! He's taking me next weekend!! Woooooo


----------



## mummySS

Aaisrie this all sounds great! i can't understand how you're managing to eat all this - are you not feeling sick at all these days?? if not that is great!! i still cant bear the thought of going to a restaurant... I'm wondering if I should go on meds cos i'm so sick of it. (scuse the pun)


----------



## Aaisrie

I have only recently started feeling better. Had a good day on Sunday then Mon & Tues were bad then Wed I was okay, Thurs not too good, this morning I felt really ill but it started clearing this afternoon. I'm still on the zofran so without that I'd be puking 24/7!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh I've been on zofran for about a month maybe a bit longer now!


----------



## Lawa

Afternoon all well I had my valentines day pressie of OH today a early gender scan as from my 12 week scan I should have been 16 weeks and we are teammmmmmmm..........

Pink! 

The nly thing that has worried me slightly is I have now been put back again to 15+2 which gives me a EDD of 3rd of august by my LMP I was expecting to be due the 4th of August.

Does this sound like anything to be worried about to you ladies? 

Also am I still welcome in here now ;D


----------



## mummySS

Aaisrie said:


> Oh I've been on zofran for about a month maybe a bit longer now!

wonder drug :happydance: quite hard to lay your hands on apparently! enjoy your vals dinner! 

Lawa - of course you are welcome. Congrats on team pink!


----------



## mummySS

Starry Night said:


> AFM.....had a long morning at the children's hospital. Turns out my son does NOT have spina bifida! :happydance: They still want to bring me back in 3 weeks because they are extra-thorough there and didn't get everything they wanted because baby is still too small to check out all the various parts of the heart. They'll also recheck all the indicators for spina bifida because, as the doctor said, he's "picky". lol
> 
> And I finally have an explanation for my bleed (which apparently, is what caused the positive s.b. blood work in the first place). It turns out I have a moderate placenta abruption. The good news is the bleed is not collecting underneath, but rather, it's moving out and away which minimizes the risk of the abruption getting worse. The doctor thinks there isn't any real danger of that so he believes I should go on to have a healthy baby! :happydance: I guess there is enough enough placenta left (as the body produces extra) to give the baby everything he needs.
> 
> Another piece of good news is that this children's hospital is now going to help my obstetrician oversee my pregnancy. I guess they get to decide if I need to become high-risk (which, as I said, the doctor doesn't see happening) and then they'd take over from there.
> 
> It feels so good to finally know what is going on, and that as long as I continue to take it easy (treat myself with kid-gloves, they said) to know that my son will be fine. No more lying around, not knowing what's wrong exactly so imagining the worst!

Just spotted this Starry - what fabulous news!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> Oh I've been on zofran for about a month maybe a bit longer now!

Me too. It's awesome when it works. :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Aaisrie, so glad that the Zofran is finally working for you! Welcome to the wonderful world of food! lol

Lawa, my doctor said as long it's measuring within a week of the expected dates then there is nothing to be concerned about.

I'm such a hormonal wreck! I was just listening to "Come What May" from the Moulin Rouge soundtrack when I started to picture DH and I singing it to our baby after he's born. I was absolutely bawling when I got to the final line: "And [we] will love you/Until [our] dying day". :cry:

:lol:


----------



## fifi-folle

Minutes after posting earlier I had another bit of bleeding, right before going out for dinner. I had three little clots and some bright red in with lots of mucus. Phoning the midwives in the morning. I had some light spotting during the week but didn't worry too much, the clots however have given me a total scare. 
Does anyone know if you can pass little clots with a cervical erosion? Please.


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh Fifi I have no idea about these things, sorry :hugs: Have you tried asking in 3rd tri?

Congratulations on team pink Lawa!!! We must be catching up the blues by now! Mind you, I think it's going to be a blue year! Everyone seems to be having boys!- Just like when I had Holly, I was the only one with a girl! xxx


----------



## emzeebob

Hann12 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you but i think i'd like to see this water dinosaur... :haha:
> 
> Ha ha its not actually water - its the purple one in this link:
> 
> https://www.everythingdinosaur.com/soft-toys/dinosaur-bedtime-buddies.htmlClick to expand...

omg i so want one there so cute, :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

mummySS said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Oh I've been on zofran for about a month maybe a bit longer now!
> 
> wonder drug :happydance: quite hard to lay your hands on apparently! enjoy your vals dinner!
> 
> Lawa - of course you are welcome. Congrats on team pink!Click to expand...

Very hard to get hold of, I only got it after trying every other tablet and accidentally getting a Dr in the hospital who didn't realise it'd been taken off the list of usable tablets AND only the hospital would start the prescription because I'd been in so many times!!



MrsWez said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Oh I've been on zofran for about a month maybe a bit longer now!
> 
> Me too. It's awesome when it works. :happydance:Click to expand...

True!! It's great on the days when it works and you curse it the days it doesn't because the constipation is so severe with it I have to take lax every day or I become impacted!



Starry Night said:


> Aaisrie, so glad that the Zofran is finally working for you! Welcome to the wonderful world of food! lol
> 
> Lawa, my doctor said as long it's measuring within a week of the expected dates then there is nothing to be concerned about.
> 
> I'm such a hormonal wreck! I was just listening to "Come What May" from the Moulin Rouge soundtrack when I started to picture DH and I singing it to our baby after he's born. I was absolutely bawling when I got to the final line: "And [we] will love you/Until [our] dying day". :cry:
> 
> :lol:



Thanks :] And I nearly cried reading that last paragraph!!


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry about your bleeding fifi.

Congrats on team Pink, Lawa! 

AFM, I'm really down because I had to withdrawl from school. They are trying to make me pay for a course again because I was late with my assignments due to my illness. I turned them in but they claim to have not found them. I was so happy about going to college and had a great GPA and they won't help me out at all.


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww Wez that's awful, can you not complain to someone??


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> Awww Wez that's awful, can you not complain to someone??

They said there is no way to appeal it. :cry: I'm only 5 courses away from getting my degree. I will take the course again, but I am NOT going to pay for it again. :growlmad:


----------



## Aaisrie

That is HORRENDOUS!!


----------



## HotChillies

Starry night: Happy for you! Good news.


----------



## mummySS

Oh Wez that is really bad. How upsetting... You fight your corners girl and dont let them make you pay again. Can't believe they dont believe you about your assignments. Grrr... 

Fifi, really sorry about the bleeding... can understand you being worried but it's so likely everything is fine :(

Starry, i LOVE moulin rouge (elephant love medley is my fave), and it's just the kind of thing that would make me bawl right now lol. 

Oooh i forgot to mention to you ladies, for the past 2 days i have been totally feeling kicks! Like proper kicks that i am SURE are the baby and not wind. It feels LOVELY :cloud9: I have my doppler to thank because before i started using it i had no idea the baby was so low down... It's just the nicest feeling.


----------



## Tor81

I've still got at least 10 pages to catch up on but thought i should reply on what I've read so far, so I'm sorry if anything is out of date!

Congrats on team blue Sherri, it's rubbish that you might end up in hospital next month though.*

SugarBeth, you definitely look pregnant & not at all pudgy!!

Wow Britt, I didn't realised they measured & analysed baby to that much detail, are you & your DH tall?

Anna, Congrats on team blue & hello to little Flynn. :)

Fifi, I love the play tent you made, do you take orders?!

DM, lovely name ideas, I like them all, good luck for your scan on Mon.

Clareabell, what is buttons ice cream? Sounds yummy.

Got exciting day of shopping planned for tomorrow, hoping to twist DH's arm to at least shortlist some baby purchases!!

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle I saw this in a baby mag and thought of you:

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/BnB/01921214.jpg


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> That is HORRENDOUS!!

I know. Maybe it's a good thing I'm withdrawing as I don't know when I could end up in the hospital again


----------



## Sofiekirsten

So its 2am and I am still awake!

My mum has come up from Reading for the weekend and she has suggested we go out and by Jakes pram! Originally she wanted to by it at 30 weeks but I think she wants to do some baby shopping with me!

So tomorrow we are off to mothercare and toys 'r' us! and then off shopping into manchester!

My SPD is really playing up tonight aswell which is shit! I hate SPD!

Well time to call it a night I'm nackerd!

Much Love

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

Part of me is wondering if I'm getting SPD. I have been having trouble walking all week. I can accept getting the occasional hip pains and discomfort but this is constant and now my tailbone is aching and throbbing non-stop. All I can do is hobble. But I already have a chronic hip injury so it's possible my loosening tendons are making it act up.


----------



## MrsWez

I hope not Starry, that's the last thing you need.

My university situation has gotten me so stressed out my hyperemesis is picking up again. I just want to cry. Asshats. :cry:


----------



## curlew

morning

Starry - great news from the hospital. Glad they have finally find the reason for your bleeding.

Ms Wez - that's rubbish. surely there should be some dispenstion for the fact that you have been unwell in pregnancy - it could form a case for discrimination!

Fifi - hope you get some help from your midwives re the bleeding.

Aairsie - glad to hear you are doing okay.

Hope everyone else is feeling fine.

As for names we are kind of settled on Lewis or Finlay. We like both but Lewis is just pipping as the favourite at the moment. Not sure what we are up to today, no plans as yet so will take the day as it comes.

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## fifi-folle

Thanks girls, it's not happened again, I'm going to try and speak to one of the midwives today although I don't know what the out of hours care is like, it's not worth going to A&E though as it's not that bad!
As for commissions, kind of you to ask but that was a one off! It's 2m tall and about the same in circumference, you can easily fit two adults and a child inside!!! There was a lot of swearing involved in the construction of said tent! Happy to make smaller things though!!!


----------



## Tor81

I woke up at 7am this morning which is far too early for a weekend, especially as I've been looking forward to a lie in all week. Is anyone else finding that as soon as they wake up they're wide awake with no chance of getting back to sleep? I'm still tired though which is the annoying thing as ive got a long day ahead.

Poor Hann, hope your back starts to feel better soon, sounds mega painful.

Mel, great name ideas, I love Tahlia especially, our friend who had a little girl in Sept named her that, I hadn't heard the name before but am hearing it everywhere now!

Congrats on team pink Lawa, I don't think them moving your EDD is anything to worry about, and of course you're still welcome on this thread! :)

Starry, I know exactly what you mean about singing to baby, the song that DH keeps singing is "just haven't met you yet" by Michael Buble!!

Fifi, I'm not sure about the clots but I'm sure it's fine, try not to worry too much over the weekend.

MrsWez, that's awful that you have to leave school, sounds like they're being quite un reasonable, is there anyone you can talk to who might be able to help?

Off to Solihull today, we're having a session in John Lewis, including the cafe and their amazing food and cakes! Hopefully going to get my first batch of mat clothes & maybe even some baby things, or are least start to research things like prams, I'm so excited (it's quite sad really!). Then tonight we're meeting friends at a gastro pub they've recommended, should be good!

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Yup Tor I woke at 8:30 and was wide awake!!

Wez try and do something relaxing Hun, don't let the HG get you again.


----------



## DragonMummy

Well I went to sleep at about 3 and woke up at quarter to 8. And I am wide awake. And completely buggered...


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks for the Haven thing Aaisrie! I'm going to show M when he gets in! :)

Tor- I'm jealous! I want to go shopping today but M's gone out with my dad so I'm here instead! :)

Sofie- What pram are you getting?

I went onto Which.co.uk last night and the Uppababy vista that I'm getting is number 1 of the top 35 best buy pushchairs! Woohoo! I'm very pleased I picked it! We aren't picking it up until the end of March though- I want it now!!!

Anyone up to much today? I can't stop looking at girls clothes! I have found the most beautiful dresses for Holly and Lorelai- on Littlewoods of all places! What do you think? (PS- This will be the only time I match them, I promise!):

https://www.littlewoods.com/yumi-gi...-2325-2368&prdToken=/p/prod6038735-sku9314905

https://www.littlewoods.com/yumi-ba...2250-20634&prdToken=/p/prod6039086-sku9317528


----------



## Tor81

DH has only just got out of bed, I've been getting so frustrated missing out on valuable shopping time, I've had the TV on louder than usual, clattering the washing up, popping in & out of the bedroom to get things... men just can't take a hint!

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Wow have fun all you girls going shopping, im very jealous!

I'm not working till tonight but have got to put together a pub quiz for Valentines day so will be kind of working!
Was thinking i would do a picture eround of celebrities children, and then you have to guess the parents?
Any other Valentines/love related questions or topics will be greatly recieved. Its one of those things i regret agreeing to do! Lol. 

AFM - I think bubs is due a quiet day today after being pretty active the last 3 days, love the feeling that the movements getting stronger though. S/he really likes music so was wriggling and kicking at work last night 'coz of Kareoke night. Tonight there is a disco so im interested to see if its the same!

I feel like i could do with a nap already but must crack on!

Ooooh and just had the most amazing bacon, sausage and tomato bagette from the local snack van on my way back from the horses. It was so lush :) Only cost a fiver for mine and hubbys so might have to make more of a regular thing i reckon!

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle those outfits are ADORABLE!! My sister and I are nearly 3 yrs apart and my mum used to dress us the same a lot. The photos are so cute and we continued doing it ourselves until we were in our early/mid teens!


----------



## Starry Night

Wow. Those dresses are adorable! However, my younger sister and I would have mutinied if my mom tried to match us. LOL My mom made all of our dresses (they were high-quality and made my friends jealous) and I would ask my mom for plain material and for her to remove all the bows and lace from the pattern. My sister wanted everything puffy, frilly, flowery and "a skirt that twirls". Even as a toddler she was a fashionista who needed to be unique (she was the most insistent we didn't match) and I wanted to be outside playing with my brother's Tonka trucks. ha ha The only time we matched was for my uncle's wedding when my mom used the same material but different patterns and my sister's dress had purple accent pieces such as trim and collar. I think my sister's desire to be unique came from the fact she kept getting my plain hand-me-downs and she's competitive and artistic.

I'm not sure how much I'll actually sing to my baby as I can't carry a tune to save my life. But Dh......his voice is heavenly and makes me melt. I hope one of our kids can sing...even for the family's sake. All of his immediate family can sing so I'm swooping in to mess up the gene pool! ha ha! Because of this though, if my kids can't sing I won't make them sing for dh's parents or other relatives. His extended family loves making the kids sing for them. They also love singing together at family reunions (hate this as it's boring and I suck) I always hated being made to sing growing up because I was so self-concious . My kids could always draw a picture for the grandparents or write them a poem.


----------



## DragonMummy

Blue why not do lines from famous love songs? A point each for artist and song title. 
Am on my phone again so can't be arsed to do a proper update or read everything. Likely to be out all day too but working tomorrow so should be able to catch up then!


----------



## Hann12

Just checking in to say hi, in Bristol today, no idea how I managed to do the drive as my back is a nightmare still. Weirdly I was lying on my side last night and must have been for ages, when I woke up I moved to my back and touched my stomach and there was a bug hard lump to the left and it was flat on the right. Do you think that was the baby? 

I've been given an hours rest then we have dinner booked for 6 then 2 cocktail bars then a club. If I make it to the second bar I'll be happy. Just so tired! 
My husband (should really just say Greg now) is finally home tomorrow so leaving at 8am to drive back to him. Yippee! 

Hope you all have nice weekends!


----------



## Rachyroux

Hi ladies, hope you and your bumps are doing well, Just thought I'd stick to my word and post my bump pictures.. there are a few so apologies if it takes up lots of room.

.First ever bump pic at 6-8 weeks [can't remember exactly]
https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee469/rachyroux/6Weeks.jpg

.Big gap between photos, but here's 15 weeks:
https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee469/rachyroux/15weeks.jpg

.16 weeks:
https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee469/rachyroux/16weeks.jpg

.17 weeks, starting to get huge.. ahha.
https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee469/rachyroux/17weeks.jpg

. 19 weeks and 3 days: Daddy kisses to baby 
https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee469/rachyroux/19weeks.jpg

.19 Weeks Front Belly shot
https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee469/rachyroux/frontbelly19weeks.jpg


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> Blue why not do lines from famous love songs? A point each for artist and song title.
> Am on my phone again so can't be arsed to do a proper update or read everything. Likely to be out all day too but working tomorrow so should be able to catch up then!

Done :) Thanks DM.


----------



## BlueViolet

As always a ton of posts to catch up on. It's become a morning ritual with my daily allotment of coffee. I think today we're going to celebrate Valentines Day since we're both busy this week. I have to find a nice restaurant for tonight. I'm thinking of taking my husband into Ithaca. It's a college town with lots of unique stores. They also have a place that has the best ice cream. We might have to take a detour there :) 

Also, my babysitting yesterday was so fun. I did a bunch of Valentines Day crafting activities with the older daughter while I was watching the newborn and the younger brother. My favorite is the Love Boat for holding valentines (her mom found the idea in a magazine). We made it out of an empty juice carton. I'll see if I can attach a picture. 

Starry, so glad about your good news! Yey! We just watched 10 Things I Hate About You. It really brought us back to when we first started dating. My husband could quote every other line, which was hysterical. I didn't realize he liked it that much. 

Wez, it stinks they want you to pay for the course again. I hope someone looks at your doctor's note and realizes they're not being fair. What are you getting your degree in? 

Doodle, those outfits are so cute :) 

Hann, sounds like you have a fun night planned! I would have to stay away from cocktail bars. It would drive me nuts to see martinis parading in front of me. It's hard to make a non-alcohol version of those. I can usually get virgin strawberry daquiris, but it's not the same. 

Rach, your pictures are great!

Have a great weekend everyone :)
 



Attached Files:







Love Boat.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BlueViolet

Bb, I was just thinking about your quiz. What about True/False questions about kissing trivia? Like how many muscles it takes, etc. Here is a link with some info:

https://www.romancestuck.com/kissing/kissing-trivia.htm


----------



## Toria09

Blue_bear said:


> Wow have fun all you girls going shopping, im very jealous!
> 
> I'm not working till tonight but have got to put together a pub quiz for Valentines day so will be kind of working!
> Was thinking i would do a picture eround of celebrities children, and then you have to guess the parents?
> Any other Valentines/love related questions or topics will be greatly recieved. Its one of those things i regret agreeing to do! Lol.
> 
> AFM - I think bubs is due a quiet day today after being pretty active the last 3 days, love the feeling that the movements getting stronger though. S/he really likes music so was wriggling and kicking at work last night 'coz of Kareoke night. Tonight there is a disco so im interested to see if its the same!
> 
> I feel like i could do with a nap already but must crack on!
> 
> Ooooh and just had the most amazing bacon, sausage and tomato bagette from the local snack van on my way back from the horses. It was so lush :) Only cost a fiver for mine and hubbys so might have to make more of a regular thing i reckon!
> 
> xx

I think it may be a bit hard to find lots of pictures of celebrities children as a lot of magazines blur them out.

How about giving some clues and having people guess who the celebrity couple are? I love a good quiz :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Wishing i had never agreed to do this dam quiz, its making my brain hurt! lol.

Off to get ready for work now too :( Am on a late finish tonight, boo....


----------



## fifi-folle

Update from me... midwife I spoke to wanted me to go to triage at maternity hospital. She checked me out and everything is ok apparently, cervix is closed, nothing weird going on with cervix (not even any sign of an erosion), she thinks the clots were probably spotting from earlier in the week which has clotted up there. Looking forward to scan in 9 days time to see that bubs is ok.


----------



## DragonMummy

evening all. off out tonight for a birthday party at a thai restaurant. will be boring as shit for me as they're all drinkers. normally i'd be getting completely wankered and having to be carried up the stairs afterwards. I don't mind watching people getting tipsy, but watching people get completely twatted is just dul... Am looking forward to the food however as the restaurant is the best for miles around.


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and TWO MORE SLEEPS!!!!! Til my scan. OMG cant wait, can you tell? :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

Woohoo 2 more sleeps 'till your scan!!!

I bought Lorelai's first pink outfit today! :)
xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

Evening all hope everyone is having a good weekend so far!

Lawa..congrats on team :pink! lovely news!!

Fifi..

Mrs Wez.. thats rubbish news about your schoolm, surely they cant do that? So out of order! Hope you manage to keep your hyperemisis under control xx


Mummy.. Fantastic you have been feeling kicks! I think ive been feeling flutters, hope they develop into full blown kicks soon, i cant wait to feel it! xx

Tor.. hope you had a good day shopping after finally getting DH out of bed! Also hope the John Lewis cakes lived up to expectations! xx

Sofi.. hope you got back to sleep and that your SPD is feeling better xx

Starry, sorry to hear you are in pain, its no fun is it. :hugs: PS I cant sing either, much as i like to think i can ! :wacko:

Curlew.. Lewis and Finlay both lovely names!:thumbup:

Fifi, loving the tent! glad the bleeding has stopped, hopefully for good xx

Doodles! loving the clothes! i nearly burst into tears at some beautiful girls clothes in a department store yesterday, so beautiful, but pricey! X

Blue Bear.. hope you got the quiz sorted and it all goes well xx

Hann.. hope you are having fun in Bristol! Glad Greg is finally home tomorrow! yay! :happydance:

Rach.. cute bumpage going on! xx

B Violet.. hope you found a nice resturaunt and have a great night! All the babysitting must be good practice! xx

DM.. Have a great night, Thai food is lush!! Cant wait to find out what team you are on! xx

Well im having a lovely weekend so far, had a nice lay in followed by OH bring me breakfast in bed, then we took the dog for a nice long walk, then went over to Ipswich where we had a KFC ( Im loving KFC at the mo) then went to cinema to watch the kings speech which was excellent! Then on the way home we popped into our local and i treated OH to a pint of ale and i had a grapefruit and soda! Just got home and we are relaxing, and tomorrow we are having a complete chill out day, wil proob exchange our valentines day cards as both working on Monday! Have felt pretty good today actually and have done quite a bit of walking which probably wont mean a thing coz i have eaten loads of KFC, popcorn, pork scratchings crisps, cookies and fizzy pop today! hey ho its the weekend!! 

xx:happydance:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

Well I have got my pram! Should be here in 3-5 days!

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ng=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=598244031&mcb=core

I love it!

I also bought aload of maternity clothes aswell!

:happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

I had such a good day, we went into town and went round the charity shops.. I wore makeup for the first time since Christmas!!! I was feeling fantastic... now I think I've overdone it... the sicky feeling has hit and I'm lying nursing my boke bowl just waiting for it to start :(


----------



## gw76

Just caught up on the posts...congrats to all who have had their scans and i am sending out good vibes and patience to all of you who are going soon!

So, things are good - I can feel our little lassie getting bigger - the belly is defo growing. At the scan on Tuesday, the technician told me that my placenta is in the front so that I might not feel as much movement as I did with my son...haven't felt any sort of "kicks" or anything, but do feel some flutters from time to time...

Also, need some input...
We have decided on a name, but not the spelling - what do you ladies think?...
Hayley
or
Hayleigh

my hubby is english - west midlands - HE LIKES HAYLEY...
i am scottish - glasgow - I LIKE HAYLEIGH...

I also really like Isla, but over here in canada it won't be pronounced properly - they would pronounce the s....

anyway, hope everyone is having / had a good saturday O:)


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Ladies!! Trying to catch up on posts... busy day!! 

gw76 - I like Haley, or Hayley personally. My middle name is leigh and nobody ever seems to get it right!! 

SK - I just bought my pram tonight too!! 

It's midnight here...just got back from the mall...they are open late here.... I'm so confused about prams/strollers!!! I did an impulse buy...have no idea if it's good or bad....all of the brands here are different than what I am used to....Mothercare doesn't even have the one you bought SK or an uppababy?? couldn't find one of those anywhere?? My choices were Mama's and Papa's and mothercare. The styles and varieties are very limited. I bought a pliko pramette from M&P. It's the first thing I've bought for baby!!! Yay!! but I have no idea if it's a good buy. Has anyone ever heard of this?? :wacko:

I bought it with the carseat....


----------



## Aaisrie

I like Hayleigh but know it will always be spelt wrong because people will go with the common spelling!


----------



## Doodlepants

GW- I like the first way of spelling the best- You should go with what you like best though- hey, at least you agree on a name! :)

A- I hope you feel better and don't need your bowl! :)

Yay Sofie for getting the pram! I can't wait to get mine! Cool that you got a car seat with it too!

Melissa-I wish I'd had kfc for tea now! Yum :)

We went shopping in the end today woohoo! We got a few blankets, sleepsuits, vests, hats and an outfit. And lots of pic and mix! :)
I stupidly wrote a list of things we still have to get and it was scarily long! I thought we had so much!
Well right now I'm a fifa widow (what else is new!) but I'm hoping he'll get off it soon and I can watch some tv!
xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Jenni4 said:


> Hi Ladies!! Trying to catch up on posts... busy day!!
> 
> gw76 - I like Haley, or Hayley personally. My middle name is leigh and nobody ever seems to get it right!!
> 
> SK - I just bought my pram tonight too!!
> 
> It's midnight here...just got back from the mall...they are open late here.... I'm so confused about prams/strollers!!! I did an impulse buy...have no idea if it's good or bad....all of the brands here are different than what I am used to....Mothercare doesn't even have the one you bought SK or an uppababy?? couldn't find one of those anywhere?? My choices were Mama's and Papa's and mothercare. The styles and varieties are very limited. I bought a pliko pramette from M&P. It's the first thing I've bought for baby!!! Yay!! but I have no idea if it's a good buy. Has anyone ever heard of this?? :wacko:
> 
> I bought it with the carseat....

The pliko is excellent from what I've heard and one of their most popular prams. I have the Ultima, I got it for my daughter over 2 yrs ago and it's still like new!!! Definitely a good make :]


----------



## Doodlepants

Jenni- I had a Mamas and Papas pliko pramette in polka with Holly! :) They are really good, I think they've picked up a few awards along the way too. What I liked most about it was that in the summer you can have the hood down quite low if you want to as it's quite big, which I thought was a real bonus. Plus I think they look nice! :)
xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Jenni4 said:


> Hi Ladies!! Trying to catch up on posts... busy day!!
> 
> gw76 - I like Haley, or Hayley personally. My middle name is leigh and nobody ever seems to get it right!!
> 
> SK - I just bought my pram tonight too!!
> 
> It's midnight here...just got back from the mall...they are open late here.... I'm so confused about prams/strollers!!! I did an impulse buy...have no idea if it's good or bad....all of the brands here are different than what I am used to....Mothercare doesn't even have the one you bought SK or an uppababy?? couldn't find one of those anywhere?? My choices were Mama's and Papa's and mothercare. The styles and varieties are very limited. I bought a pliko pramette from M&P. It's the first thing I've bought for baby!!! Yay!! but I have no idea if it's a good buy. Has anyone ever heard of this?? :wacko:
> 
> I bought it with the carseat....

oooh I have seen people with this pram!

I think it's definatley a good buy hun! It's suitable from birth and looks really pretty! :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## Jenni4

:hugs: Thanks guys!! I feel a lot better as it was a bit pricey!!

In the states, at least where I'm from, no one ever seems to have a flat pram....everyone just puts the carseat in the stroller...These all convert to flat...is there a reason for this?? I like the idea, but it seems a bit inconvenient if the baby is sleeping to take them from the carseat and lay them down...that's why I bought the carseat too.... This one seemed really easy to convert to whatever you want it to be....it looks cool too!! :haha:


----------



## Clareabell

Evening ladies! 

I like the both spellings of the name buy agree that people are more likely to spell it the common way. 

My lovely mummy bought my pram for
me today. I also got a mamas and papas but got the
solo with the Aton car seat, it is lovely and really light weight, I also bought a gorgeous foot muff, £65 but why not! 

Sorry to hear you are feeling rough Aaisrie! I hope it passes quickly and feeling well long continues. 

Hann and DM hope you enjoy your evenings out. I'm lucky I was never a big in drinking so going with out is ok, but I agree I have low tolerance for pissed up people when I'm stone cold sober. 

Quiet day tommorrow, have a massive pile of ironing to do :(


----------



## Clareabell

I have to apologise for my grammer and spelling our Internet is currently broken and have been using my I phone. Predictive text is so annoying and
my chubby fingers keep hitting the return key. Duh!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Jenni4 said:


> :hugs: Thanks guys!! I feel a lot better as it was a bit pricey!!
> 
> In the states, at least where I'm from, no one ever seems to have a flat pram....everyone just puts the carseat in the stroller...These all convert to flat...is there a reason for this?? I like the idea, but it seems a bit inconvenient if the baby is sleeping to take them from the carseat and lay them down...that's why I bought the carseat too.... This one seemed really easy to convert to whatever you want it to be....it looks cool too!! :haha:

They've found it's bad for the baby to always be crunched up in the "carseat" position and they should be laying flat for sleeping as much as possible.. I can't remember all the info but I remember reading about it before I had Saraya


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks Aaisrie!! It's weird because I've always thought the opposite...babies like to be cuddled and swaddled and slinged(put in slings...not thrown :haha:) I thought they would be happier all curled up. I've never thought about it the other way!! What you are saying makes sense..good for them to stretch out and grow...I'll have to read up on that!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Here you go Jenni

https://www.madeformums.com/what-to...your-newborn-needs-a-lie-flat-buggy/8411.html


----------



## Clareabell

I think I read somewhere that they can safely be in a cat seat for 2 hours but no longer! Has anyone else heard this? I could have quite possibly of dreamed it. Lol!


----------



## Clareabell

Oh FFS CAT seat!


----------



## Jenni4

Wow!! I guess I was completely misinformed. I've never heard of that before...I was looking at some other sites too. I don't think I ever saw one stroller system in the US that was like that...or else i didn't go to the right stores. Everyone I know used to carry their babies around all day in the car seat. I had no idea that could be harmful! Feeling a bit embarrassed by my lack of knowledge!!


----------



## kelzyboo

My apologies for not catching up properly on the posts, not in the best frame of mind!

My OH and i have split up :cry: and he's made it perfectly clear that he doesn't want to grow up, doesn't want responsability and won't try to get access to my son. Don't want to bore you all with details lol bottom line is he's too immature and doesn't care about anyone but himself.

So, i'm going to be a single mummy of 2 children i guess, i'm not worried about coping alone i did for 4 years and i will again, i love my kids enough to make sacrifices not like him, well f**k him, he's the one losing out not me, i will have my 2 beautiful babies, he will have his playstation!

Sorry, just a little upset right now but i will get over it, he's not ready to have resposabilities and thats his choice...me, i choose my babies x


----------



## Clareabell

Oh Kelzy so sorry to hear that. Men Can be selfish self centered pigs! Is there no chance of working it out? Maybe some time apart will make him realise what he is missing out on and he will get his s**t together. Big hugs to you!


----------



## melissasbump

Kelzy sorry to hear that hun, sound like you are being strong and doing the right thing for you and your children. big :hugs: xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks clareabell, no theres no chance in fact this was our last shot at working it out, i gave him every chance and when i asked if he wanted to try to sort things he said 'i don't think i can change' WTF is that? He doesn't care enough to try and thats the last straw for me, pregnancy is a difficult time for me and i don't need his s**t, he treats me like rubbish and doesn't help out with anything!

Just have to prepare myself for single parenthood and i am fine with that. I can't make him care, i've tried. 

Ah well, life goes on and me, my daughter and son will do fine on our own x


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks melissa, one of us has to do the right thing for our children and i am happy to, just going to take time to get used to being alone again thats all x


----------



## Hann12

Kelsy I am sorry to hear that, it sounds like you can say you tried a lot to make it work and it's better to be alone than with someone who isn't going to be reliable and care fir you properly. Hugs 

I've just got in from the night out, the others were going to a club so I came home. It was nice to be out, would have preferred to have Greg with me though. Had a almost uncomfortable part in the restaurant where the bill was nearly split evenly, normally I am all for that but when I only had a main and water abd everyone else gad a starter, main and copious wine it would have annoyed me a bit. Thankfully my friend stepped in so it didn't happen. ( I only knew a few people there too ). Anyway was nice to be out but just want to get back to Greg now. 
Felt some stronger movements today but still nit a proper kick. Hopefully soon!

DM hope you had a good night.

Doodle - sounds like you gad a good day, and you Mel and Aaisrie (hope you don't end up sick)

Night :)


----------



## mummySS

Kelzy hun i'm so sorry to hear that. From what you describe it sounds like it's for the best and you feel sure of the decision. Big hugs and stay strong :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Jenni4 said:


> Hi Ladies!! Trying to catch up on posts... busy day!!
> 
> gw76 - I like Haley, or Hayley personally. My middle name is leigh and nobody ever seems to get it right!!
> 
> SK - I just bought my pram tonight too!!
> 
> It's midnight here...just got back from the mall...they are open late here.... I'm so confused about prams/strollers!!! I did an impulse buy...have no idea if it's good or bad....all of the brands here are different than what I am used to....Mothercare doesn't even have the one you bought SK or an uppababy?? couldn't find one of those anywhere?? My choices were Mama's and Papa's and mothercare. The styles and varieties are very limited. I bought a pliko pramette from M&P. It's the first thing I've bought for baby!!! Yay!! but I have no idea if it's a good buy. Has anyone ever heard of this?? :wacko:
> 
> I bought it with the carseat....

Jen - just so happens i spent the day with my best friend who has the pliko. We went for a walk and the pram is lovely. Her baby is 6 months, on the small side and still fits into the pram. She didn't get the carseat as she had another brand (from what i gather M&P tend to have their own systems that aren't compatible with others). Now that the baby is getting bigger they have gone for a lighter pushchair, but she's very happy with the pliko and it looked really nice. Hers is an older second hand model and it has lasted years! Seems like a good purchase.


----------



## Tor81

Great bump pics Rach!

Hope you had a good night out Hann, it's surprising that even when you feel shattered if you're having a good time you can keep going longer than you thought you would. Hope getting up early isn't too painful, although I think you'll just feel excited to see Greg.

BB, how did the quiz go, sorry
I wasn't online earlier to help you out.

Fifi, glad you & bubs are both doing ok after that scare.

GW, I was going to say I prefer Hayley, but then read that you'll think I'm biased because I'm currently living in the west Midlands!!

Kelzy, I'm so sorry for what you're going through, stay strong hun, HUGS.

Will update you on my shopping trip tomorrow, I keep dozing off! :)

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Will catch up tomorro properly, just need a whinge... Spd kicked in tonight. No pissing about, I feel like someone is twisting a knife in the base of my spine. I can't sleep and i'm nearly crying from the pain. Dh is pissed so reeks of cider and is snoring like a bloody fighter jet. And i've got to get up for work in 4 hours. :cry:


----------



## SugarBeth

Wow, I had ZERO energy today. Which kinda sucks, seeing that today was our day to celebrate Valentine's Day. Most of it though was spent running errands and napping, because I just couldn't stay awake. 

However, we did get the crib up, which I'm thrilled about. It looks great. I'll post some pictures of how the nursery is coming along tomorrow, it's too dark to take good pictures tonight, even with the flash on. 

Just came back from the steakhouse. I meant to call ahead to reserve a table, but thanks to pregnancy brain I forgot and we had an hour and a half wait! But the food was so worth it, we got onion blossoms and the steaks we've been wanting for so long so it was a good meal. But now I feel ready to pass out again. I wonder if it's a growth spurt today for baby making me so sleepy?

Edit: Including a few pictures of the pretty dress I managed to squeeze myself into (this is definitely the last week to fit into any of my pretty dresses, so I surprised DH with this one tonight). Though I think I ended up looking like a chubby mermaid! lol

(Excuse the terrible faces and such, I was terribly cold and had a puppy charging at me the whole time!)

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/0940.jpg

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/0960.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

Kelzy, so sorry for the tough times you've been having. Sorry your OH was such a twit. :hugs:

Sugar Beth, I get random days of exhaustion too. I also have the theory that it has to do with a growth spurt. Sometimes my bump is noticeably bigger the day after but other times I just imagine that my baby is.

We bought a crib today. We were going to wait but there was a really good sale going on this weekend and the crib is genuinely gorgeous. But we won't set it up seeing as how we're moving. I am not supposed to go out and about too much so I sent dh on his own. I gave him a copy of the flyer, circling the exact crib I wanted and the colour selection. I also had him register for the matching dresser. I don't expect anyone to get it for us as it's so expensive but no harm in trying! LOL Hopefully, we will be able to save up enough to get it too. If not, I'll just have to get a non-matching one that is cheaper.


----------



## curlew

morning all

Kelzy - big hugs hunny. I am sorry this is happening to you at this time but I am sure you will make a great family with your children and they are lucky to have you as their mum.

GW - have to admit I like Hayleigh best but I am scottish too so maybe that has something to do with it :thumbup:

Sugarbeth - love your dress its beautiful and you are looking so good with your bump. Glad you had a nice evening out.

Hann- glad you had a good night out and I'm sure you will be springing out of bed this morning with Greg coming home.

DM - hugs on the siatica and double hugs for OH snoring. My OH had a bottle of wine on Friday night and I was already asleep when he came up to bed. The fumes of the wine on him made me feel sick so I made him sleep facing away from me all night as I felt so ill:growlmad: Hope you manage okay to work.

Congrats to all those who have been baby shopping. I'm quite jealous but as we have so much good stuff from DS I can't really justify getting to much. will get a cot, changing table and moses basket once the room is ready for them. Did have a look at some boys clothes in M&S and Debenhams when I was in town the other day. I was really tempted but managed not to buy anything yet. Will have to have a good sort out of the clothes I have and then see what I need.

Quiet day for us today. Taking some stuff up to mum and dads which we no longer need (old kitchen cabinets and a computer desk) which were in the utility room and back bedroom as my dad's going to use them in his garage. OH fitted a larder unit in the utility room and a 12 bottle wine rack so we managed to declutter stuff from under the stairs cupboard which meant we could get stuff from the back bedroom in there - its like flaming musical rooms I will be lucky if I can find anything next month!!!!


----------



## Tor81

It was a long day in John Lewis yesterday but so worthwhile. We spent about half an hour looking around ourselves, had about half an hour introduction to prams & car seats, and then found out about their nursery advisory service so we went away for lunch (they're cafe is unbelievable!) and then went back for our appointment which took 2 and a half hours!! A lovely lady called Cathy talked us through everything we needed to know, from breast pads to cot beds, and she was honest in saying things we don't really need to. So she took us round with the scanner & we now have a list of everything we need. :) We won't necessarily buy it all from them but at least we now what we're looking for when we're shopping around. I know a lot of you ladies are already very organised but if anyone is still like us & feels completely clueless it's a brilliant service. Not sure if other stores offer it but I guess we like JL because we trust them to only stock decent brands. I'm excited to start buying things from the list now!!

Didn't manage to get any mat clothes as we had to meet friends at 5.30 so thanks to DH's lie in we completely ran out of time. Hope I can fit into my work clothes for another week! I did buy a caramel aero though, looking forward to seeing if it tastes as good as it sounds! :)

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Sorry lots of you seem to be having a rough time, can't catch up properly right now as I'm on my phone

I'm exhausted, been up all night heaving and boking. I swear at one point I was amazed so much boke came out of me in one go.... Feel sick as a dog, can't believe this again. Am scared to check my ketones in case I end up back in hospital!!


----------



## mummySS

So sorry everyone been through the wars! 

Tor - I had no idea john Lewis gave that service, am totally gonna check it out - cheers for the tip!

Aaisrie, argh sorry to hear the sickness is back, you take it easy on your good days gal. 

DM - sorry hun Spd sounds painful, doesn't help when you have alcohol breath to contend with. We have a soft cuddly dog that I have started sticking in between me and DH which helps block the fumes! Hey and your scan is tmrw - woop woop! 

SB - gorgeous dress hun! Know what you mean about the exhaustion... 

I'm off to view some houses today ... Really hope we find something we like!

Have a good day all x x


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone,

Sorry to hear about you splitting with OH Kelzey :( Sounds like you're strong though and will be ok xx

Hope your SPD gets better DM! :hugs:

Well my friend from school came over today so went spent the morning nattering about baby things which was nice :)
Not quite sure what to do with the rest of my afternoon though....
xx


----------



## melissasbump

Morning everyone. 

Aaisire.. sorry to hear you are poorly again, hope its just a blip and you feel better again soon :hugs:xx

DM.. Sorry you are in pain, try to focus on tomorrow, hope you feel better soon :hugs:xx

Mummy.. good luck house hunting! exciting times! xx

Sugar Beth.. looking lovely! xx

Tor..Sound like a productive time you had in JL! I didnt know they did that service either, may have to check it out! xx

Well last night i bit thr bullet and ordered a maternity spring jacket off dorothy perkins website, there was nothing in the shops when we had a look yesterday and im at the stage where the only coat that fits me is a heavy winter one and with weather getting warmer i needed a lighter one. Have tried on loads of non maternity ones but they just dont fit right, they are took big round my shoulders etc and still tight round my middle.
The one i have ordered is quite plain but practical and i should get lots of wear out of it!

Me and OH have only just got up.. well we got up about 9 and had a pancake breakfast but then went back to bed! We are having our valentines day today so we have exhanged cards and got some nice food to cook later on. We have had a lovely weekend so far and hopefully the rest of today will be just as nice! 
Hope you are all enjoying your weekends xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Well I was still awake at 5am so decided getting up for work at 0630 wasn't going to happen so I called in sick. For some reason my actual line manager was on duty even though it's not her rota on so that was a relief. Once I had no deadline looming I went to sleep and didn't wake up til 1300. No bonkers dreams either which was nice! I have my friend's spd belt which I am going to start wearing. I need to trim the straps though as the velcro is too long on one of them and it just curls back on itself. Not comfortable. I thought I might wear my bump bands underneath to stop it rubbing. Is tres sexy anyway! Dh is out with Dragon so might slope to maccy's for lunch... So excited for tomorrow. Convinced we're :blue: now after 19 weeks of :pink:


----------



## Clareabell

Ah less then 24 hours now DM!!! 

Miserabe raining weather here in Sussex today, so I have spent the day indoors baking chocolate brownies for pudding tommorrow.

Sorry you were so poorly last night Aaisirie must be really hard looking after your wee girl when you feel like poo! Hopefully it was a one off!! 

My scan is on Thursday but not til 4pm. Cannot wait!!!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

So the mother has gone home now but has asked me to go down and see her again in April for a week as she is off work alot during that time which will be nice.

What do you ladies think about this changing bag? I think it's really nice but obviously ladies who have had previous children will know if the space is good and all the necessary compartments are there.....

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3PCs-Baby-An..._Nappy_Changing_Bags&var=&hash=item68c6ebd5a9

I think the price is pretty good aswell, the matching changing bag for my pram was £30 and I just couldn't justify that much money for a bag to put baby stuff init? :dohh:


----------



## BlueViolet

Yesterday was great. I found a seafood/steak restaurant on a lake. We went early, so we didn't have to wait. My husband had a huge beer and I got a rich chocolate cake and drove him back. Fair enough! Then we came home and watched a Netflix movie we got in the mail. It was Machete - it was gory and not exactly romantic, but somehow it was funny. Not a traditional date night, but it was fun :) 

Kelzy, I'm sorry to hear about the break-up. :hugs: It's great that you are independent. At least you know you can count on yourself. And you're right. He's the one missing out. He'll be an old man alone with his video games. How sad!

Beth, beautiful pictures! Glad you had a good time at the stake house.

Aaisrie, hope you feel better soon!

Mummy, good luck house hunting!

Clareabell, my appointment is Thurs. afternoon too. I can't wait either. Hearing about all this shopping really makes me want to hit the mall. I need to wait until next weekend. Need more willpower! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

SK if you want to justify spending a little bit more and getting the one you REALLY want, you will probably be carrying it round for at least 2 years - my DS was in nappies til 2.5 - baby boys tend to toilet train a bit later. So really, spending £30 on a bag you will use every time you go out for 2.5 years is nothing! I'd spend more than that on a handbag that I would only use for a year! I tended not to use a handbag and to put my purse, phone and keys in my changing bag.

Things you should look for is a couple of bottle pockets, most of them come with a changing mat but you will prob end up with 2 or 3 spares from promotions and magazines anyway. I liked having lots of compartments to keep everything separate. This time I am going to make sure I get a little plastic tub for snacks as my last bag was ruined by my DH stashing satsumas and forgetting to take them out again!!

This from a woman who has 2 perfectly servicable changing bags in the loft and has convinced DH that she needs a £75 new one. And I'm not normally that person! Feck it, after what we went through to get preggers, I can justify most things :rofl:


----------



## Lawa

Hey ladies need a bit of suppot today.

I am about 16 weeks give or take with the date confusion I have been having! 

I dont look or feel pregnant in the slightest I am sure this is normal but can you just let me know if I am right? After all my losses i am still convinced i am not pregnant even though I have seen baby so much?


----------



## Blue_bear

DM - I am getting very excited about tomorrow!!
I am also now thinking team blue after thinking team pink all along. Dont know if thats me trying to prepare myself for it being the other one. :shrug:

I am actually quite nervous about it too, just want little bean to be ok. 

All this talks of chnaging bags makes me feel like ive missed out, i got one matching with my pram which is kind of back pack style and red so i think will be hubbys preference, but my sister has given me her spare m+p's one too. Will have to get them out and have a better look at the me thinks!

The next thing i have to look at is bouncer chairs, hubby wants one you can plug iPod in and all singing all dancing! (typical!)

Off to work now :(

Catch up later!!

xx


----------



## Starry Night

Lawa, you ARE pregnant. ;) I am showing and sometimes feel my baby kick yet I still have days where I don't feel pregnant at all. Baby still doesn't kick regularly and I don't have a lot of symptoms anymore so I feel 'normal'. "Am I actually pregnant?" is something I ask myself a lot and I've had about 7 ultrasounds at this point. So yeah...there's a baby in there. It just doesn't always feel like that.

I can see why you are jumpy about it.


----------



## DragonMummy

BB just get one that bounces and vibrates. By the time they are big enough to appreciate toys and gizmos they are also big enough to upturn the bouncer! Again that's something where I'm going to get an inexpensive one then spend a bit more on something jazzy for older babies liek a jumperoo or similar. That's what I'n doing anywho! 

And I agree, not sure if the sudden change is self preservation. Of course I would never be disappointed if we're :blue: - I love being a mummy to a little boy. But I've always suspected we're expecting a little girl. Either way, I can't wait to see my Tiger again!


----------



## foxforce

Hi everyone just checking in....

Sorry haven't read many posts as sooo many! 

Good luck with the scans everyone who's due in next few days :flower:

DM sorry to here you struggling with spd :( it must be awful 

Aaisrie sorry your not well, I really hope you would have turned the corner and had all the illness behind you :hugs:

AFM . . . . I had my scan last thursday, bubs was been a little monkey and facing head down towards my back so giving the sonographer some trouble measuring, she managed to do it all but wasn't totally happy on the heart although she said she is nearly positive it is fine she wanted me to come back for a re scan which was fine by us as we get to see bubs again! So I'm back on tuesday. I've posted a pic from it although not the clearest, hopefully get a better pic tuesday...
I have been having frequent movement and even seeing my tummy move in the last 10 days, it's getting more frequent which is lovely! Dh has felt it too :cloud9:
I started doing my yoga dvd this week, so that makes me feel a little better, but somehow managed to over stretch my middle finger on one hand!! :wacko: feels like cramp in it :rofl:

Without babbling too much I'll leave it at that for now, hope you are all well and have had a good weekend :D xx
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh nearly forgot - 2 week bump pic. Me looking thoroughly pissed off and sporting many chins. Oh well, weight watchers in 6 months!

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01401.jpg


----------



## Doodlepants

Cool bump pic DM! I'm almost as excited to see what you're all having as I was for my own scan!

Fox- glad the scan went well! I was thinking about you today, hadn't seen you on for a bit :)

I'v just got back from sainsburys and got some really cute socks and some wicked really bright vests! I hadn't thought about sainsburys for baby clothes but I was quite impressed!

Sofie- I agree with DM on the changing bag- Just make sure you get one you're happy with that is good quality. With Holly I had the free boots one and after a couple of months it was falling apart and looked awful!- But I do use changing bags as my handbag too so if you're not putting your stuff in too you may be ok. I always look for ones with insulated bottle holders and separate compartments.
DM- I had to laugh about the leftover snacks in the bag- I won't tell you about the satsuma I found in my bag once.....

Funnily enough I was looking at changing bags yesterday, I have picked a pink lining one it's soooo lovely- It'll be my handbag too so I don't feel too bad about the cost. Hopefully it'll last!

Sorry to babble on but I was on the which website looking at car seats and apparently the cabriofix scored better than the one we were going to get so I've been looking at colours. I quite like this one:
https://washford.scene7.com/is-view.../image&image=Washford/203054&viewSize=450,507

Am I mad getting such a light colour? It's the only colour I really like.....The covers are washable...
x


----------



## DragonMummy

meh I didn't get any marks on my car seat, and she won't be in it that long anyway.

which pink lining have you gone for? I knew Mel's picked one too so we're all matching :rofl: 

And as for the satsuma, i have a BLACK stain on the lining of my OiOi bag that is a lasting reminder of the satsuma DH forgot he'd packed....


lawa give it another couple of weeks and you'll have a proper wriggle monster going on! don't worry, although I know it's hard not to. x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Oooh fox I love the scan picture!

I can see baba's ribs!

DM - Lovely bump pic hun you look so pretty!

AFM - DH just came home piss wet through because of the rain so he has had to get changed to go back out again! Yeah thanks more washing for me to do!

Definatley think my bump has grown again! Might do a bump picture later with one of my new maternity tops!

:flower:


----------



## foxforce

Thanks Doodle and SK! I have another pic of scan where bubs is looking at you I'll attach it, it's bit strange as it's like a skeleton looking at you, took me a few seconds to register what I was looking at lol

hmmm changing bags, I started looking last week...if money was no option I would love the leather Pacapod :cloud9: or Il tutto hmmm I also love the Pink Lining bags, I found a little baby and mum boutique in Leeds and they have a great range. I was thinking of getting a bag where dh would be happy to carry also so thinking the Pink Lining not ideal :winkwink: So going to keep browsing and hopefully come across a deal!

Doodle I really like that car seat, it all comes off to wash so no issues, we have the Pebble in emerald.

DM fab bump pic, very envious :flower:.. I'll attach my 20 week pic, although I certainly have popped more these last couple of days!

So have I missed any one finding out the sex of bubs in last week or so??
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan 2.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5









20 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## foxforce

Just noticed your having a girl Doodle by your sig....Lorelai ...lovely name :D Many congrats on team :pink:


----------



## Starry Night

Sofiekirsten said:


> Oooh fox I love the scan picture!
> 
> I can see baba's ribs!
> 
> DM - Lovely bump pic hun you look so pretty!

I agree on all counts! :thumbup:

I love seeing the baby's bones and I can see the little tooth buds too! It's so amazing. Congrats on the scan and lucky you that you get to see your baby again!

At my last scan you could see the two halves of my baby's brain when the technician was doing a top shot. I just loved that.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

foxforce said:


> Thanks Doodle and SK! I have another pic of scan where bubs is looking at you I'll attach it, it's bit strange as it's like a skeleton looking at you, took me a few seconds to register what I was looking at lol
> 
> hmmm changing bags, I started looking last week...if money was no option I would love the leather Pacapod :cloud9: or Il tutto hmmm I also love the Pink Lining bags, I found a little baby and mum boutique in Leeds and they have a great range. I was thinking of getting a bag where dh would be happy to carry also so thinking the Pink Lining not ideal :winkwink: So going to keep browsing and hopefully come across a deal!
> 
> Doodle I really like that car seat, it all comes off to wash so no issues, we have the Pebble in emerald.
> 
> DM fab bump pic, very envious :flower:.. I'll attach my 20 week pic, although I certainly have popped more these last couple of days!
> 
> So have I missed any one finding out the sex of bubs in last week or so??

:happydance:

Wow! I can see baba's eye sockets and nose! that is brilliant!

I really need to scan my 20 week scan its just a profile shot but the sonographer said he looks like he was yawning lol :haha:

As for changing bags and DH I bought a cheap on from Asda for DH when the Asda baby event was on, it came with some Asda little angels bath time essentails and it is black with a lime green lining.....I only decided he should have his own for Jake because if he messed mine up I would be soo pissed off lol.

:flower:


----------



## foxforce

Starry Night said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Oooh fox I love the scan picture!
> 
> I can see baba's ribs!
> 
> DM - Lovely bump pic hun you look so pretty!
> 
> I love seeing the baby's bones and I can see the little tooth buds too! It's so amazing. Congrats on the scan and lucky you that you get to see your baby again!
> 
> At my last scan you could see the two halves of my baby's brain when the technician was doing a top shot. I just loved that.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, the scan was amazing, we had a great sonographer who explained everything, we were in there ages trying to get baby to move but it wasn't having any of it. Dh got to watch it throughout. Baby was also using placenta as a pillow bless. We got to see the four chambers of the heart also so clearly, it is amazing :thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sorry I haven't been able to catchup... my ketones were up to +3 by 2pm so they told me to come in, up to +4 when I got here waiting for my line with a lovely bag of hartmanns for dinner. Another few days stuck in hospital... Yay


----------



## foxforce

:hugs: :hugs: Aaisrie oh chick so sorry for you. Main thing is bubs is taken care :flower: chin up! Hope you have a good book or two. 
What are Hartmanns?


----------



## Annamumof2

i'm too scared to show my bump off i got bump at the top of my belly button and the bottom of my belly button i have fat...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Aaisrie said:


> Sorry I haven't been able to catchup... my ketones were up to +3 by 2pm so they told me to come in, up to +4 when I got here waiting for my line with a lovely bag of hartmanns for dinner. Another few days stuck in hospital... Yay

:hugs:

Oh hun!

Get better soon! 

:flower:


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh A- sorry to hear you're in again :hugs:

DM- This is the one I'm getting (I did want a blue stripy one but they don't do it anymore):
https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/changing-bags/blooming-gorgeous-bags/blooming-gorgeous-grey-doves

I may get a cheap black one for M to use x


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Aaisrie, sorry you're feeling so poorly again. Thinking of you.

Anna, my bump is the same. There is no mistaking where my belly button is as it looks like a cave-in. Overall, I love having a bump but it really does look like just fat thanks to my bubble of blubber overhanging the belly-button. And I can't even exercise to keep it under control.

I still find baby stuff overwhelming. There is just so many different things to get and the choice is through the roof! My mom told me she'd help me to register which is good. The store where we bought the crib gave us a list of suggestions and I nearly cried, it was so long! And everything comes separate, so we have the crib but we need the mattresses, sheets, covers. We need a change table, a change pad and oh my goodness, a million bottles, cleaners and baby nail clippers and a stroller, carrier, a play pen, cover sheets for the play pen mattress (why can't it be a set??? I'll pay!!!) Thank goodness for mommies who will help their little ones become mommies themselves. ha ha I might need to register in several trips because I get tired and sore so quickly.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks for the well wishes, fox hartmanns are the IV fluids used to rehydrate you x


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, fox hartmanns are the IV fluids used to rehydrate you x

i hope you feel better soon hun, sense i was on 3/4 bags of that stuff i felt alittle better but still being alittle sick in the mornings but then i think thats because i am rushing around and not had anything to eat...

thinking of you...


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> Sorry I haven't been able to catchup... my ketones were up to +3 by 2pm so they told me to come in, up to +4 when I got here waiting for my line with a lovely bag of hartmanns for dinner. Another few days stuck in hospital... Yay

:nope: I'm sorry hun. I hope you aren't stuck in there long. I've been out for a week now. :hugs:


----------



## Jenni4

Aaisrie - so sorry that you are back in the hospital! :hugs:

I still don't feel pregnant some days either...I rarely feel the baby move...I just have to keep trusting that everything is okay...I'm getting bigger..no weird cramping or bleeding so I just have to think that I have a relaxed, calm baby. Who knows....maybe there's a huge party in my tummy at night while I'm sleeping!! :rofl: My 20 week scan is actually at 21 weeks, so I still have two looooonnnngggg weeks to wait.

Can't wait to see what you're having DM!! Great bump!!


----------



## MrsWez

Cute bumps ladies!!!

Sorry to hear that your OH doesn't know how to be an adult Kelzy.


----------



## DragonMummy

Anna mine is the same, you just can't tell when i'm dressed :rofl:

Oh Christ, Eve I hope you're out soon. Enough already!!


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Anna mine is the same, you just can't tell when i'm dressed :rofl:
> 
> Oh Christ, Eve I hope you're out soon. Enough already!!

lol you can tell with mine though as my belly button shows though the top but i will see if i can get some pics, i dont have a long mirror to take the pics in so i will see what i can do sometime if i get the currage to do it lol


----------



## DragonMummy

Honest mine does too. I go for tops that skim the bump rather than cling. A vest underneath or a bump band help shape it nicely too.


----------



## Lawa

Oh and to top of m weekend I am back at work tomorrow after a fortnight of! 

They are holding a back to work meeting so they can discuss how they can help me! 

I also think I am in for a bollocking not sure what for though. Feel really depressed today.


----------



## melissasbump

Aaisrie what it going on! hope you arent in too long xx

Does anyone have any ideas what i could get my mum for her birthday next month, im usually so organised when it comes to this sort of thing and this year i have no clue. I am fairly generous with gifts for her and over last few years i have surpassed myself with Ronan Keating tickets, weekends away and a haircut by nicky clarke so its no suprise i am well and truely stumped. She pretty much lives a life of luxury and has lots of days out and times away with my stepdad and doesnt want for anything, so any original ideas would be greatly appreciated! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Anna normally I get 6 before I get out!

Wez I thought I was good because I'd been out 3 weeks!!

Dm tell me about it, more than enough already!!!


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> Anna normally I get 6 before I get out!
> 
> Wez I thought I was good because I'd been out 3 weeks!!
> 
> Dm tell me about it, more than enough already!!!

Since this has started the longest span I have stayed out is 10 days. :cry:


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez and Aaisrie, on the up side, when you go in to have your babies, THINK of the loyalty points you'll have earned!!! No? :rofl:


----------



## SugarBeth

Anyone having severe ligament or muscle pains?

For the past week at least, I've been having a hell of a time getting out of bed in the morning because it feels like someone is shredding my right side up. Stairs are horrendous, and I can't really lift anything. I'm wondering if this is normal? I know ligament pain is, but how severe does it get? 

I had hoped that it was just a muscle thing and it would disappear, but it seems to be getting worse. It took me two hours to get myself sitting up and able to get out of bed this morning because along with a major migraine, I had this horrible pain on my side that made it almost impossible to move an inch. Finally, once my Excedrin kicked in and took away my migraine, I sucked it up and sat up, which killed but at least I'm out of bed! 

I have a doctor appointment in a little less than 3 weeks, wondering if I should call in before? If it's just ligament pain though, there's nothing they can do so maybe I should just wait it out.


----------



## Clareabell

Oh A sorry that you have ended up in hospital again, hopefully it won't be too long until you are back home.

Lovely scan pics Fox, so detailed.

Doodle- I love that bag it is right up my street, well worth the money I think. 

Nice bump pic DM you look really well! Where as I on the other hand have spots like a teenager and constant greasy hair. 

Mel have you thought of a spa weekend? I took my mum to a mother and daughter pamper weekend at Champneys, we had a lovely time. 

Can't believe the weekend is over already. What time is your scan DM?


----------



## Jenni4

So sorry you ladies have been in and out of the hospital...but at least you know your way around!! I don't even have a clue where my hospital is!! :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Dm until I hit 20w I have to be treated in gynae, on the plus side this time there isn't a 103 year old (that's not an exaggeration she was actually that old) opposite me throwing up all night!!! On the plus side I know all the nurses here really well and most of them are lovely!!


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Wez and Aaisrie, on the up side, when you go in to have your babies, THINK of the loyalty points you'll have earned!!! No? :rofl:

This child is going to owe me for life. hehe.


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl:


totally had it with the stupid fruit siggys. i now have a scary see-through tummy one instead. Harry likes it though, gives him an idea of proportion.


----------



## Starry Night

MrsWez said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Wez and Aaisrie, on the up side, when you go in to have your babies, THINK of the loyalty points you'll have earned!!! No? :rofl:
> 
> This child is going to owe me for life. hehe.Click to expand...

:rofl: My baby has so many punishments stored up for all his misbehaving by scaring me it's getting a tad ridiculous. I think he has now been banned from TV for life, he's not getting his driver's license until he's 30 and I'm not letting him decorate his own room how he wants until he's 16 (mommy says pink paint and bunnies on the wall). :devil:


----------



## DragonMummy

hell hath no fury.... :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone, had a nice day and happy again now that Greg is back! 

Looking forward to getting my back sorted at the physio tomorrow, not looking forward to work before it. DM after seeing your post I had never heard of SPD but I wonder if thats what I have - the pain isn't at the front its all lower back but soooo painful! Either way I'm sure the physio will help.

On the subject of changing bags, I think I'm going to get:
https://www.pacapod.com/shop/designer-changing-bag-leather-phoenix

Has anyone seen one? they are sold out literally everywhere! I wanted to get a handbag one, leather, and this looks really nice. Greg would just have to take the mini rucksacks out and put them in his bag, I'm sure he can cope with that though (doubt he'd want to walk around with my hand bag ha ha!!).


----------



## SugarBeth

Okay girls, I didn't want to kill our thread by overloading on pictures, so I put a thread on second trimester with my updated nursery pictures.

It's HERE


----------



## Hann12

SugarBeth said:


> Okay girls, I didn't want to kill our thread by overloading on pictures, so I put a thread on second trimester with my updated nursery pictures.
> 
> It's HERE

Its a lovely nursery! I haven't even looked at this yet. I can't find a cot bed that I like, I want a light oak one with solid top and bottom, drop sizes and 3 levels. Harder to find than you'd think....


----------



## DragonMummy

ooooh Hann love the bag!


----------



## Doodlepants

Lovely nursery Sugar! I love the teddy bedding! :)

Hann- that changing bag looks fab! I'm not really a leather bag sort of gal but I do think that looks lovely and very functional, it looks like it may be hiding the kitchen sink! xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

hann if you have 3 levels you don't need drop sides. we have a M&P one with 2 levels and it was perfect.


----------



## SugarBeth

Thank you! I'm so excited to see it finally coming together. The nesting instinct that has been SCREAMING at me for weeks is finally a bit muted for a few days (though the dresser keeps calling to me to fill it with baby clothing...)


----------



## DragonMummy

just looking at your pics SB - beautiful room x


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> hann if you have 3 levels you don't need drop sides. we have a M&P one with 2 levels and it was perfect.

I didn't realise that - I was just trying to get as much access as possible because god knows what state my back will be in by the time the baby arrives!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Mine has 2 levels and we didn't need the drop side either. Do you want it to have them so you can have it up against your bed? If you get a sleigh one you can have them with just the 3 sides on.... 
X


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah we had it at top level when H was tiny, then moved it down to the bottom when he was able to pull himself up. You can reach them pretty easily by that point.


----------



## Doodlepants

Hopefully your back will be better by the time the cots on the lower level- is it bad usually or just from pregnancy? x


----------



## Sharique42

Its a lovely nursery! I haven't even looked at this yet. I can't find a cot bed that I like, I want a light oak one with solid top and bottom, drop sizes and 3 levels. Harder to find than you'd think....[/QUOTE]

Hi, I wanted light oak too, this is the cotbed I have gone for, I have the chest of drawers & wardrobe too:happydance:

https://www.eastcoastnursery.co.uk/...e images/Langham-Roomset-Sleigh-no-drawer.jpg

Not sure if this link will work, not too good at this sort of thing! If it doesn't it's the Langham range from East Coast Nursery.

Congrats to everyone who has had scans:thumbup:

Hugs to all those feeling poorly:hugs:

Am off to research changing bags as I had chosen a Radley one, but am really liking all the other ones now!

xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:happydance:

DH has just felt baby Jake kick!

:happydance:


----------



## SugarBeth

Sofiekirsten said:


> :happydance:
> 
> DH has just felt baby Jake kick!
> 
> :happydance:

Aww! Congrats. 

My baby moves my entire stomach, yet my Dh only felt it once. He has some magic power that makes the baby stop every motion when DH puts his hand on my belly (He even laid his head down on me and said "kick me, baby! Go on, kick me!" and nothing.) 

Though last night, baby got really tricky and I felt it give me these slow, careful kicks right below Dh's hand, and then poking above the hand, like the baby was being careful to not let me DH feel any movement at all but didn't want to just stay still. Silly! :haha:

If only DH would keep this magic power to make the baby go still and fall asleep after it's born!


----------



## DragonMummy

Tigers the same. The minute someone other than me touches my belly he escapes to my pelvis. Sodbag!


----------



## Hann12

Doodlepants said:


> Hopefully your back will be better by the time the cots on the lower level- is it bad usually or just from pregnancy? x

I have a permanently slipped disk but i normally manage it through exercising my stomach/core which I haven't been doing lately due to being pregnant. However this has literally come on so fast and painful that I'm wondering if its something else too.....

Just been researching pregancy pillows, I need to sleep comfortably! Has anyone got any reviews/recommendations? I have been looking at the mum-e pillow and the cozy cuddler and they look great but some reviews say that they aren't good for tall people (I'm 5ft 8).


----------



## SugarBeth

Haha, I'm so glad I have ultrasound pictures or I think people would start doubting my word that I'm pregnant! :haha: I have barely a belly at half way through and then whenever I claim that the baby is moving around a lot, someone puts their hand on me and the baby completely stops. Which is funny, when baby feels my hand it kicks it even more!

Hann, I have a Snoogle Pillow. Couldn't recommend it more! I sleep with it every night, can't without it. Not sure what brands they sell over there though?


----------



## fifi-folle

I have finally done a bump picture! Headless as I was making weird face! 

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5016/5443021886_80ca950a7e_m.jpg

Sorry DM you're in pain and Eve back in hospital.


----------



## mummySS

Lovely nursery SB... :)

Sharique - nice furniture! 

Omg you ladies are stressing me out. I have done NADA!! seriously i have not bought one thing... I suppose i'm not quite halfway yet, it'll all seem more urgent once i've hit 20 weeks and had the scan at 21. 

Just had another listen with my doppler... Honestly I dont do it cos i'm worried about the baby, it just relaxes me so much to hear its little heartbeat. It takes all my other stresses away... :cloud9:

On the plus side we saw a really nice house today. It's about 2 miles from my mum and dads, 3 bedrooms (one small one which would be the nursery) and a study downstairs that paul could use for work (he works from home). It is just out of our budget but we are going to try and hammer them on price. Now just got to get the bank to agree to a mortgage... 

DM - I am having really strong girl vibes for you... Not sure why... We'll see if i'm right!


----------



## Hann12

Beth - I looked at a snoogle but can't get one here. I think this looks similar:

https://www.maternitypillow.co.uk/M...Around-Waist-For-Easy-Baby-Feeding_p_127.html

I might go for this, I'm pretty desperate!


----------



## SugarBeth

Hann12 said:


> Beth - I looked at a snoogle but can't get one here. I think this looks similar:
> 
> https://www.maternitypillow.co.uk/M...Around-Waist-For-Easy-Baby-Feeding_p_127.html
> 
> I might go for this, I'm pretty desperate!

That looks just like the Snoogle. So cuddly!


----------



## MrsWez

Cute bump, fifi. 

Great nursery, Beth.

AFM, my nursery is coming along. once I have it closer to the way I want it, I'll post pictures. We are having a sports theme. I'm not painting the walls but we will decorate.


----------



## Doodlepants

Lovely bump pic fifi!

Soo exciting about the new house!You'll have to keep us informed on how it goes!-I'm a bit dense with house buying thing as we rent- If you get it will you be able to move in before the birth? I don't suppose it matters too much. 

I just got M to take a bump pic of me lying down, it looks soo weird!- I have flat until my belly button then this big lump!


----------



## fifi-folle

You not sharing that pic Doodles?
I am so far behind on shopping/nursery compared to most of you. We're figuring the baby will be in with us for about 6months so time to do nursery properly then!! Baby at least has somewhere to sleep (moses basket) and we're looking into travel system etc (My parents came for dinner tonight and Mum was looking through Mothercare catalogue with interest, she now has an idea of how much things cost now!!! Eek!) Off to bed now as have reflexology with the midwife tomorrow morning so up early!


----------



## DragonMummy

bored of back pain now....


----------



## Doodlepants

DM- Is there any sort of treatment for it? Sorry to sound dense but I'v not had back probs before x

Fifi- I won't post yet as I may do another one where I'm not wearing my ghastly pj's! :rofl:


----------



## Tor81

SK, that changing bag looks lovely, what colour would you go for? The price seems very reasonable.

DM, you made the right decision to call in sick. Good luck for tomorrow!

And good luck BB too. Looking forward to the updates.

Lawa, I know what you mean about sometimes finding it hard to believe you&#8217;re actually pregnant, it&#8217;s only very recently that my belly has started popping out a little bit & I&#8217;ve been feeling movements. I know it&#8217;s much easier said than done but please try not to worry & instead enjoy being pregnant and actually be grateful for none of the discomforts! &#9786;

Aaisrie, so sorry you&#8217;re back in hospital, big HUGS.

SB, you&#8217;re nursery is looking fab, I so wish I was in the house that we&#8217;re going to be living in when baby arrives so that I could nest. I love the teddies.

We&#8217;ve had a quite relaxing & productive day today, DH has had to walk down to the bin room many many times! We&#8217;ve culled the paperwork & then boxed up things we can store at DH&#8217;s parents to declutter the apartment ready for sale/moving. This week we&#8217;ll work through the CDs, DVDs & Books. Feels great! &#9786;

xx


----------



## MrsWez

My DH has decided to put up a border around the baby's room. And got wooden letters he is going to stain to match the crib and put on the wall. :cloud9:


----------



## SugarBeth

Mmmm....can't say how happy I am right now. Eating leftover steak with onions and mushrooms and I'm just in bliss.


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods not really. Strong painkillers which obv i don't want to take too many of, a fucking uncomfortable brace that I'd rather not wear and heat pads :D


----------



## MrsWez

SugarBeth said:


> Mmmm....can't say how happy I am right now. Eating leftover steak with onions and mushrooms and I'm just in bliss.

Yesterday I had bananas foster cheesecake and I can't describe how good it was. :headspin:


----------



## Tor81

MrsWez said:


> My DH has decided to put up a border around the baby's room. And got wooden letters he is going to stain to match the crib and put on the wall. :cloud9:

Aahhh, that sounds lovely!

xx


----------



## kelzyboo

DM and Fifi- Gorgeous bump pics, i'm a little jealous i seem to be a late developer, i look a little bigger but no bump as yet :cry: lol

Aaisrie- Sorry your back in hospital, hope your well and home very soon :hugs: I really feel for everyone suffering from this, normal morning sickness is bad enough but that must be hell. Hope your all better soon x

Fox- Lovely scan pic, so clear x

SugarBeth- Nursey is fantastic, i feel so un organized, kinda ashamed now lol

DM- I know exactly how you feel, SPD is awful i had it with my first and again now, will be in a wheelchair by the time he comes, hope you find some way of getting comfortable, hard as that is x

Better day for me today, took myself and my mum out for a meal as i have no valentine for tomorrow lol had a lovely time but had to bring my dessert home as i ate way too much, its looking at me now but i still can't eat it lol my lovely chocolate explosion may end up in the bin :cry: x


----------



## Tor81

Kelzy nooooo, whatever you do you cannot throw your dessert away, chocolate explosion sounds too good, I'm sure it'll last for a bit! 

xx


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: Kelzy. You can me my Valentine. :flower:


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks MrsWez :flower: 

I won't throw away the chocolate explosion lol your right its too good, i will save it to share with my daughter tomorrow! The deserts at that place are huge, hence the reason i had to bring one home (they do cake take out) it will keep in the fridge til tomorrow and it will have to because i ate way too much tonight, okay i only ate half my plate of food but my appetite seems to have disappeared lately, like i can only fit a tiny bit in or i will explode lol

Maybe thats a sign that my stomach is moving up to make room for baby, who knows, means a little less weight gain i guess lol x


----------



## mummySS

Doodlepants said:


> Soo exciting about the new house!You'll have to keep us informed on how it goes!-I'm a bit dense with house buying thing as we rent- If you get it will you be able to move in before the birth? I don't suppose it matters too much.

Thanks Doods! The aim is to move in before the birth as we live in a tiny 2 bed flat up 3 flights of stairs with no lift right now - not ideal for baby! Still, am not looking forward to moving while preggers... 

honestly, i'm also dense when it comes to house buying and i've done it before! there's so much to think about!


----------



## DragonMummy

@Kelzy am the same, my appetite is gone right now! And sounds to me like you're better off with no valentine, you have a chocolate pudding and no total dickhead refusing to grow up to worry about. Win win x


----------



## kiasuten

How do I join in here? I just had my 20 week scan and I didn't want to join before the doc said I was definitely due in July.

I am definitely due July 5th, to be exact, with a little boy! XD


----------



## SugarBeth

Glad to hear the chocolate explosion has been saved from the trash, Kelzy! It sounds delicious. 

I seem to be having the opposite problem, I'm hungry for EVERYTHING. I'm aching for another steak, and something with gooey chocolate, or pudding. I can't seem to get full today!


----------



## kelzyboo

OMG i just had to share this funny story!

My little girl just came running down the stairs screaming 'mummy theres a spider!' (just so you know i am petrified of spiders and struggle to catch them, in fact i still ring my mummy screaming 'theres a spider!')....anyway, i put on some shoes and asked her how big it was, she was hysterical and said it was 'medium sized' 

So, off i went upstairs, s**ting myself and not at all ready to kill this medium sized spider, i looked around where she said it was and couldn't see anything so she tentatively followed me up and began screaming 'its there, its there!' and i still couldn't see it, so she pointed it out to me............The tiniest spider i ever saw!!! :haha: even i wasn't scared lol it was so tiny, so i got rid of it and now i am her hero lol 

Bless her, shes lovely lol xx


----------



## kelzyboo

It is deffinately win win DM, no comparison the chocolate cake will make me feel like crap for an hour or so not months on end lol Glad someone else's appetites gone, its not just me! 

SugarBeth- I wish i could mail you one they look so good! Wish i had an appetite, i ate half my steak and thats it, to be honest it wasn't very nice which may have added to it lol You should indulge as much as you like, when else can we gain a few lbs and not worry? lol xx


----------



## SugarBeth

kelzyboo said:


> SugarBeth- I wish i could mail you one they look so good! Wish i had an appetite, i ate half my steak and thats it, to be honest it wasn't very nice which may have added to it lol You should indulge as much as you like, when else can we gain a few lbs and not worry? lol xx

Aww, sorry you didn't enjoy your food! I think if I didn't enjoy my steak I would have cried, I looked forward to it so much! Definitely wish you could mail me one too, sounds very yummy. 

I'm hoping to go to the store tonight and restock up on snacks. I'm all out, and it seems like I only want to eat junk food at the moment (so much for my spinach, lettuce and tomato cravings! :haha: )


----------



## kelzyboo

The healthy cravings may return lol but lets face it they're not as much fun! I say stock up and enjoy :flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

Just wanted to show you a new design I did today for a wedding invitation!



:flower:


----------



## mummySS

Has my ticker changed yet? :)

EDIT: Nope, still a sodding sweet potato. C'mon!!


----------



## MrsWez

mummySS said:


> Has my ticker changed yet? :)
> 
> EDIT: Nope, still a sodding sweet potato. C'mon!!

C'mon MANGO!! I still have to wait till Tuesday, which is also my 19 week appointment. :happydance:


----------



## mummySS

MrsWez said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Has my ticker changed yet? :)
> 
> EDIT: Nope, still a sodding sweet potato. C'mon!!
> 
> C'mon MANGO!! I still have to wait till Tuesday, which is also my 19 week appointment. :happydance:Click to expand...

Ooh yes i just noticed you're only a day behind me! But it's already monday here... i want it to change!!!


----------



## Starry Night

My ticker never changes to the next fruit until about 2 in the morning Eastern Standard Time. So annoying. Especially as my baby has been measuring 4 days ahead of my due date for the past 5 weeks. It was already measuring 19+1 on Friday.

I ate myself sick on Cadbury Mini Eggs today. They're so addictive and I love them but today I managed to actually eat too many (didn't think there was such thing). And THEN I was stupid enough to have chocolate milk. Oh! How I paid for it all afternoon. My stomach hurt so badly!


----------



## Starry Night

kiasuten said:


> How do I join in here? I just had my 20 week scan and I didn't want to join before the doc said I was definitely due in July.
> 
> I am definitely due July 5th, to be exact, with a little boy! XD

Welcome to our mad, little group! :flower: Congrats on your little boy! Team Blue seems to be gaining momentum in this thread. Soon we can have our own baseball team.


----------



## BlueViolet

It's past midnight and I just brushed my teeth, but now I'm hungry again. What a predicament! lol It's nice to hear about everyone's shopping. Hugs :hugs: to everyone still sick. Maybe if I browse the net for a bit my stomach will forget it's hungry. 

I was looking at diaper bags too. Funny enough, I have a Coach messenger bag that's technically a diaper bag (I got it years ago at an outlet store and it still looks like new). It came with a changing pad, but I've been using it for my school books and such. It's a nice red bag and I'm afraid it's not going to be able to withstand much. I'm debating between:

https://www.amazon.com/JP-Lizzy-Chocolate-Tote-Diaper/dp/B004AVV39C/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp_T2

https://www.amazon.com/Dash-Deluxe-...TF8&coliid=I2KGBU7KDQREEW&colid=1I3PISOVL2VSY

Did you ladies find that you needed a really big one? Or could you get away with something more portable?


----------



## SugarBeth

Aww, my husband just brought me home a chocolate rose and two boxes of oreos for Valentine's Day. He knows pregnant me so well! lol.


----------



## curlew

Morning all

quick post from me this morning.

Dm and Blue Bear - good luck with your scans today. Can's wait to hear the teams.

Kelzy - chocolate pud sounds delicious glad you managed to save it.

Mummy - the house sounds perfect. Fingers crossed all works out well for yoou with it.

Beth - beautiful nursery.

I have this changing bag from when DS was born. It was fantastic especially when he was a toddler as I always had my hands free and it stored loads. Can't believe how much its come down in price though as I paid £70 when I got it.
https://www.caboodlebags.co.uk/store/baby-changing-bags/14-active.html

Lawa - totally know how you feel re whether your pregnant or not. I am totally the same. I know there is a baby in there but until he starts kicking me black and blue I somehow don't believe it. Hopefully we shall start feeling it soon.

Tor - what a fantastic service in John Lewios. Funnily enough we are looking at getting the cot, changing table and moses basket from there as they are really well made and reasonable.

Aairsie - Sorry you are back in hospital honey. Take it easy and look after yourself.

Right off to get ready for work. will catch up better tonight.


----------



## Tor81

Welcome Kiasuten, congrats on team blue!

SK, the pic of the invitation is quite small but from what I can see it looks gorgeous, wish I'd known you a couple of years ago when I was making ours. :)

MummySS - we're mangoes!!

Kelzy & DM, I've still got my appetite but am finding I just can't fit much in, and feel full & bloated quite quickly. My theory is that baby is taking up stomach space, I need my belly to grow a bit to make room!

DM & BB, good luck with your scans today, is there someone else too?

It's DH's first day in his new job today & they don't have a canteen so I've sent him off with a packed lunch box, so sweet!

Is anyone else still lying on their back occasionally? I know you're not meant to at some point but not sure if that's just when your belly gets big & heavy. I can't lie on my front anymore but I'm a bit of a wriggler so find it hard to stay on my side all night!

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Tor I lie on my back a lot because it quells the nausea, I don't think baby is big enough yet to cause real problems x


----------



## Doodlepants

Welcome Kiasuten! Congratulations on being team blue!

Hope you feel better soon A! :hugs:

DM and Blue I can't wait to hear how you guys get on today!

AFM- I'm off shopping with my mum today woohoo!

xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

BlueViolet said:


> It's past midnight and I just brushed my teeth, but now I'm hungry again. What a predicament! lol It's nice to hear about everyone's shopping. Hugs :hugs: to everyone still sick. Maybe if I browse the net for a bit my stomach will forget it's hungry.
> 
> I was looking at diaper bags too. Funny enough, I have a Coach messenger bag that's technically a diaper bag (I got it years ago at an outlet store and it still looks like new). It came with a changing pad, but I've been using it for my school books and such. It's a nice red bag and I'm afraid it's not going to be able to withstand much. I'm debating between:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/JP-Lizzy-Chocolate-Tote-Diaper/dp/B004AVV39C/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp_T2
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Dash-Deluxe-...TF8&coliid=I2KGBU7KDQREEW&colid=1I3PISOVL2VSY
> 
> Did you ladies find that you needed a really big one? Or could you get away with something more portable?

I love them both! I'm getting quite a big one as I still carry around spare clothes for Holly just in case of accidents :) You shouldn't need a mammoth one though, those both look perfect :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning All!

Happy Valentines Day!

Well Jake decided to kick me awake this morning...Was rather funny! :haha:

Won't see DH til after work so no card or present off him until tea time :dohh:

Oh tomorrow I am a Banana! 21 weeks tomorrow! It's flying by!

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

just back, all perfect, team :pink: more later xxx


----------



## Blue_bear

I'm back.....Team Blue!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20+1.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Aaisrie

Omg you two posted at the same time!!! Congrats to you both!!

My 18 +1 by LMP bump ignore the sexy drip stand!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/be10353c.jpg


----------



## Annamumof2

aww congrats on team blue and team pink guys.... and Aaisrie nice bump wish mine was like that


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats blue_bear and DM!! One more each for Blue and Pink! I love finding out what everyone is having. IRL I knew lots of girls who are pregnant but NONE of them are finding out besides me! ha ha At least most of them are due before me so I don't have too long to find out (I'm super curious/nosey).

I'm jealous of the bumps that look like a perfect half of a basketball or those that kind of have a bullet shape. Mine is just heavy and looks like a sagging dew drop. lol But I am fond of actually having a bump. I like rubbing it and saying, "hi, baby".


----------



## DragonMummy

can't believe i have one of each! so emotional today. :cloud9:


----------



## Clareabell

Congrats DM on having a little lady, the girls are starting to catch up! Let the shopping commence :) 

Congrats Blue on having a little man!! 2011 seems to be the year for boys! 

A- lovely bump pick your tiny all over and have a perfect little bump! Hope the
meds and fluids are starting to work!


----------



## DragonMummy

bloody right! Am hitting it big time later!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Clareabell said:


> Congrats DM on having a little lady, the girls are starting to catch up! Let the shopping commence :)
> 
> Congrats Blue on having a little man!! 2011 seems to be the year for boys!
> 
> A- lovely bump pick your tiny all over and have a perfect little bump! Hope the
> meds and fluids are starting to work!

Thanks Clare, everytime I'm nearly back at my pre-pregnancy weight the hyperemesis kicks in and I lose it all again!! I haven't even made it up to 9st (126lb) yet!! The meds and fluids are kicking in, I'm hoping to get hone wednesday :)


----------



## Clareabell

Stay away from monsoon and mamas and papas serious amounts of money can be lost in there on baby girls clothes! Is your DH pleased?


----------



## Clareabell

You look fab! I on the other hand am becoming a heffa and have a good sized bump but also a bum that's close to rivaling j lo! 

Love the hello kitty cover for the I phone too, so cute! 

Off to lunch now I have acheived sod all this morning! Oh well! :)


----------



## mummySS

oooh DM, a girl! So exciting and i'm glad to know my vibes were right!!

And blue bear - a boy! so lovely. It's the jackpot either way really though isn't it. 

Blue violet, i LOVE those nappy/diaper bags.

A - lovely bump! aww poor you with the drip. hope you're feeling a bit better today. xx


----------



## Annamumof2

hmmm guys i trust you and love you all but what goes with Flynn i need a middle name.... and his surname begins with D


----------



## DragonMummy

pretty much anything, Anna. I reckon 2 or 3 syllables though.


----------



## Aaisrie

Clareabell said:


> You look fab! I on the other hand am becoming a heffa and have a good sized bump but also a bum that's close to rivaling j lo!
> 
> Love the hello kitty cover for the I phone too, so cute!
> 
> Off to lunch now I have acheived sod all this morning! Oh well! :)

Awww thank you!! I love hello kitty, so does DD :)



mummySS said:


> oooh DM, a girl! So exciting and i'm glad to know my vibes were right!!
> 
> And blue bear - a boy! so lovely. It's the jackpot either way really though isn't it.
> 
> Blue violet, i LOVE those nappy/diaper bags.
> 
> A - lovely bump! aww poor you with the drip. hope you're feeling a bit better today. xx

Thanks, feeling a little better... Looking forward to getting off the IV!

Anna what about something like Marshall?


----------



## Blue_bear

Finally got time to update properly...

Firstly congrats on team pink DM!!!

Well scan went fab overall, was very surprised to be told a boy to be honest but a few seconds and i was over it! The top pic is of his 'potty' shot, there is def no mistaking it!
Sonographer had to send me out for a walk halfway through as he was laying on his tummy she couldnt measure his heart properly, thankfully he turned over and all looked great :) 

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations on the scans guys!!! Glad they went well!

I've been shopping again :cloud9:
Got some more booties, a gro-bag and some clothes- Hat, another vest (I know I don't need anymore but couldn't resist!), romper, trousers and a top :) Soooo cute!
My mum love shopping for girls things, when I had Holly she was always in Monsoon buying outfits :dohh: :happydance: She said today that she's going shopping there for Lorelai too! I'm excited, I love shopping atm!
x


----------



## DragonMummy

@blue bear LOVE that you're having a blue cub!


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, congrats on joining team :pink:! Now you've got one of each :)

Bb, yey for team :blue:! Is your husband excited? 

Holly, I want to go shopping with you. Sounds like you have so much fun. 

Anna, are you looking for something traditional for a middle name or not? How about Michael, Henry, or Harrison?


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods I was all excited about shopping then a mate messaged me on FB and said oh don't buy anything yet, they might have made a mistake. Rain on my parade, why don't you!!!


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations!! DM you must be so happy to have one of each! Amazing news! 
Great news on the boy too blubear! 
So exciting, I have anither scan a week today but going to try to stay team yellow.

So I went to the physio today, the left dude if my pelvis was 3 inches higher than the right side and twisted! He gas started to move it and have another session tomorrow. He said acupuncture could help too. He isn't sure if it's SPD or my slipped disk but he seemed sure he could help. 

Anyway will be on later as on iPhone now!


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, they wouldn't make a mistake determining the gender at 20 weeks. I wouldn't worry :) I don't know why people say this stuff.


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> Doods I was all excited about shopping then a mate messaged me on FB and said oh don't buy anything yet, they might have made a mistake. Rain on my parade, why don't you!!!

Noo what a knob! Apparently in the tiny percentage of cases where they are wrong, it's more likely that they have told you it's a boy when it's a girl. Apparently it's hard to get it wrong with girls :) Go pink mad I say! Thats what I did! x


----------



## mummySS

Anna i reckon you should go for 3 syllables, e.g. Elliot, Dominic, Jeremy, Benjamin, Cameron.


----------



## DragonMummy

well I quite clearly saw the 3 lines - what the sonographer referred to as a "cheeseburger" :rofl: and she checked 3 times and couldn't see any dangly bits. I'm pretty confident it's a little lass. And so was she - she said she's 95% sure and that's the most sure they will allow her to be legally!


----------



## Starry Night

Doodlepants said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Doods I was all excited about shopping then a mate messaged me on FB and said oh don't buy anything yet, they might have made a mistake. Rain on my parade, why don't you!!!
> 
> Noo what a knob! Apparently in the tiny percentage of cases where they are wrong, it's more likely that they have told you it's a boy when it's a girl. Apparently it's hard to get it wrong with girls :) Go pink mad I say! Thats what I did! xClick to expand...

I've always heard the opposite. LOL  Just go ahead and buy all the pink stuff you want. I don't know why some people always feel the need to be negative and rain on your parade.:shrug: It's like they're afraid to see others too happy. I dunno.

And my experience has been if the technician isn't totally sure then they will say so. My second scan wasn't very clear so she just said "I'm not 100% but it looks like a boy". My SiL was told "probably girl but keep the receipts".


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> @blue bear LOVE that you're having a blue cub!

Thank you :cloud9: I have to say i love the thought that any further children we have will have a big brother...

And i also cant stop thinking about a saying my mw friend said - 'At least you will only have 1 penis to worry about rather than a whole world of penis' when your daughter wants to start dating!' 
Lol, this was when she was talking about her own daughter, but it has stuck in my mind as i think she is probably right!

Hubby is over the moon, to be honest after our M/C last year and then all we went through to get pregnant, i am just happy to have a healthy baby :flower:
Hubby is already talking about registering him for Junior membership at Arsenal...bless him. 

Off to bath the dogs now because they stink!!


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Heya, had my scan today, all is well and i am having a baby girl. Imogen Alana :D xxx


----------



## mummySS

Blue_bear said:


> And i also cant stop thinking about a saying my mw friend said - 'At least you will only have 1 penis to worry about rather than a whole world of penis' when your daughter wants to start dating!'
> Lol, this was when she was talking about her own daughter, but it has stuck in my mind as i think she is probably right!!

:rofl: I LOVE that! haha

Ooh Sunshine congrats on team :pink: - how exciting!


----------



## DragonMummy

yay another :pink:!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Woohoo Sunshine on team pink!!! Beautiful name choice too :)
Come on team pink!!! ( :rofl: I don't know why I say that really -it's not like we choose teams!)
xx


----------



## mummySS

So DM what names are you thinking for tigress? (or are we still calling her Tiger..?)


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Thank you :D

Very happy but i knew anyway lol!xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

mummySS said:


> So DM what names are you thinking for tigress? (or are we still calling her Tiger..?)

She's still Tiger - tigress sounds like a grown up!!! I have a huge list, out of them the only ones DH didn't recoil in horror at were Poppy and Sophie. Am thinking she may well be Sophie :D


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> So DM what names are you thinking for tigress? (or are we still calling her Tiger..?)
> 
> She's still Tiger - tigress sounds like a grown up!!! I have a huge list, out of them the only ones DH didn't recoil in horror at were Poppy and Sophie. Am thinking she may well be Sophie :DClick to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

Oh what an exciting day!

DM and Sunshine little :pink: babies! congrats!

And Blue Bear little :blue: baby! great news!

What great news for everyone! its so lovely to hear what everyone is having! Makes me realy want to know what ours is but im gonna stay strong! 

Im at work today, so been keeping up with the posts.

Aaisrie i hope you are feeling better, my work computer doesnt allow me to view the pics but im sure your bump is lovely x

I have felt almost "normal" today, havent really had that sicky feeling at all so hopefully its all behind me, im still on one cyclezine a day though and will remain that way for the forseeable. 

Im going to the baby show next weekend with my mum, my preggie friend and her mum so should be a nice girly day, im telling myself its just to browse!:dohh:

I hope everyone is having a good day x


----------



## BlueViolet

Sunshine, congrats on team :pink: ! 

Bb, your friend cracks me up. It's so true. We tend to be so much more protective of girls. 

I'm getting ready for another round of babysitting today. I absolutely love the kids, but last time my back hurt so badly I felt like crying. The baby is only 17lbs, but somehow it really strained my back. She was fussy last time and needed to be held all day. Hopefully, today she'll nap more. Or maybe I'll just hold her next to me on the couch. It's tough when the other kids have needs too and there I am carting a baby all around trying to get stuff done. I can't imagine having three kids. It's so much work. But I suppose it doesn't happen all at once so you gradually get used to it. Moms are so amazing with all the stuff they juggle every day.


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> So DM what names are you thinking for tigress? (or are we still calling her Tiger..?)
> 
> She's still Tiger - tigress sounds like a grown up!!! I have a huge list, out of them the only ones DH didn't recoil in horror at were Poppy and Sophie. Am thinking she may well be Sophie :DClick to expand...

Yes i agree Tiger much cuter! 

I love Poppy and Sophie :)


----------



## Hann12

DM I love Poppy and Sophie too, I have Sophia on my short list, only because my brothers ex love was called Sophie so that might be weird :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Urgh, doggie baths all done. Had to be done as Hopefully hubby will be back to work tomorrow and i needed him to help me get them in!

Got a doc's appointment at 6, am hoping he can tell me what all the codes are from my notes today, i dont now the size of my babby or anything! Its just a routine appt tho, mw said the gp's like to see you once at 20 weeks and im working all week.

Sounds awful as before i fell pregnant i always worked full time and mostly split shifts, i new no different i suppose but i am so used to working part time now that this week is going to be really hard! I have agreed to do some extra hours as cover (need the money with hubby being off) Going to be a shock to the system doing an extra 18 hours!!

Popping into work to give them my quiz for tonight (its next to doc's) am not going to stay for when its done later though, would rather be bathed and comfy at home for One Born Every Minute :)

Congrats on Team Pink Sunshine!!

Dm - I love Poppy but Sophie is cute too


----------



## Lawa

Evening Ladies,

Well had an ok day today have a quick question for you all I am about 16 weeks now and when I stand up I have a little bump but I can suck it in and when I lie down nothing?


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats on your little girls DM and Sunshine

welcome to team blue Blue Bear.

happy Valentine's day everyone, especially Kelzy!! :flower:

Aaisrie i hope you are feeling better today, cute bump!! Your drip looks 4x newer than the last one I had.


----------



## SugarBeth

Happy Valentine's Day everyone! I'm celebrating here on the sofa eating oreos for breakfast in my pjs...that's an attractive picture, huh? :haha: 
DH just left for work, won't see him again until midnight or so.

Congrats DM and Sunshine on :pink: and BB for :blue:

I really can't stand waiting anymore! I want to see what this baby is NOW! Eighteen more days is like an eternity. 

Aaisrie, gorgeous round bump! I'm envious!


----------



## curlew

congrats to DM and sunshine on their team :pink: babies and congrats to B on team :blue: Its all so exciting:happydance:

DM - Poppy and Sophie are lovely names. DS was going to be Sophie Marie if he had been a girl.

Tried to log on at work today as I was so curious as to how you were all doing but the flaming firewalls wouldn't let me on so I had to stay hyper curious til I got home!!

Melissa - glad to see you are feeling a bit better.

Aarisie - love the bump picture its lovely.

Well busy day at wok today and glad to get home for a rest. Having an early night tonight as I am shattered. Catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## Jenni4

Wow!! Exciting day!! Congratulations on :pink: DM and Sunshine!! (DM, my vote is Poppy :flower:)

BB- Congratulations on :blue:!!!

The pinkies are catching up!! 

Eve- Great Bump!! You might not feel well but you look fabulous!

Melissa - stay strong! we can do this!! go team :yellow:!!

Anna - What about Flynn Jackson?? I also like Elliott :flower:

Not much going on for me today....I took my DD and a friend to build a bear for V-Day...that was fun!! DH had to work all day and got home late... no card or chocolates. :cry:..I guess that's what I should expect after 7 years...but he did get me a car yesterday!! but that's not very romantic...he could have filled it with balloons and chocolates! That would have been awesome! :cloud9:

Still not feeling any movement...just when I think it's time to stop in for a check i feel a little kick or tapping...I've tried moving him all around...nothing. I put my hands on there...give him some love...nothing! 
So frustrating!


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez nearly all the ones here are the electronic ones because I have so many drips through at different speeds it's easier :)


----------



## Blue_bear

My wee lad kicks up a storm but the minute me or hubby try and put a hand on my tummy to feel he buggers off!


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> Wez nearly all the ones here are the electronic ones because I have so many drips through at different speeds it's easier :)

All of mine have been electronic, old and cranky. I can't move a certain way in fear of setting off this god-awful noise. When the bag runs out, it sounds like place is burning down. :wacko: Yours looks newer and quieter.


----------



## SugarBeth

Forgot to mention, baby FINALLY kicked my husband's hand like crazy last night! I kept saying "you have to feel that, right?" and he looked at me confused because he thought it was my ab muscles popping out or something. He didn't believe the baby could feel that strong! You could clearly see body parts popping out from my skin when I lifted up my shirt to show him. It was a fun way to start of Valentine's Day.


----------



## MrsWez

Aww, how sweet Beth. My hubby tries everynight to feel the baby. No luck yet.


----------



## DragonMummy

Am home now. And here is my little Tiger

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01404.jpg

Her lovely little profile - just like her big brother

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01403.jpg


And my favourite - her tiny footprint :D

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01405.jpg


----------



## samzi

loving the picsx


----------



## mummySS

aww lovely :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Happy valentine's day everyone! :flower:

Have to report that i ate the chocolate pud all to myself at 4am :haha: i'm blaming a sudden craving, not that i'm greedy!

Got a beautiful Valentine's card from my little girl, she even made me one from her baby brother, such a sweetie! Best Valentine i could have asked for. She was so impressed that i'd gotten her one too, as if i'd forget the most beautiful girl in the world on Valentines day :dohh:
Had a lovely day and apart from the SPD which is getting worse i am feeling quite positive, which is great :cloud9:

Also had my scan pushed forward to 23rd feb :happydance: as i couldn't make the origional appointment and as i would be closer to 21weeks they pushed it forward not back! Have my physio appointment this wednesday so the sexy crutches will be back lol Overall i'm not too bad today!

Aaisrie, just had to say, lovely bump and i hope your feeling well soon x


----------



## Tor81

Just spent an hour queuing for petrol, ggrrr. But DH has just got home & he&#8217;s promised me an eggless carbonara for Valentine&#8217;s dinner so I&#8217;m VERY excited!!!!

Congrats on the scans girls, team pink DM & Sunshine, team blue BB &#8211; woohoo!

Doodle, sounds like you had a very productive shopping trip. &#9786; Have you told your family & friends that you&#8217;re calling her Lorelai?

Aaisrie, your bump looks amazing, you have the perfect pregnancy figure!

A week tomorrow and it will be my turn for the scan. Staying team yellow though!!

xx


----------



## samzi

Nice one, mine is 2 days after :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahhhh DM- she's a beaut! 

Tor- We have told them and they love it :)

I feel so sick! I just scoffed down a load of chocs but wish I hadn't! 1) Because I now feel sick and 2) because they were horrid! Dairy box used to be really nice, I wish I hadn't asked for them now! Luckily M likes them so they won't be wasted! x


----------



## mummySS

Ugh, feel sick too. Darned valentines chocolates. Me and hubby are supposed to be going for a romantic nandos (lol) but i honestly don't think i can stomach it! :rofl:


----------



## SugarBeth

Doodlepants said:


> Tor- We have told them and they love it :)

Doodle - just curious, as Lorelai is also one of my favorite girl names, what are you planning on calling your baby as a nickname? Lorelai, Rory, Lore, Lori, etc? 

I may not get to name one of my girls Lorelai just because my husband knew two dogs and a cat named Rory and now can't view it as a daughter's name, but I just love the whole name Lorelai.


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations sunshine! Very exciting news!

So who is staying team yellow? I am, tor, Melissa, and jenni. Anyone else? Will we have the will power?! I hope so! 

Just about to be made pancakes by my lovely husband! He also got me a really nice scented candle so feeling very happy now. 
Hope you all had good days!


----------



## melissasbump

HI ladies ive just got home from work at last!

Lovely pics DM! Cute pic of little ones tiny foot!:flower:

Well OH picked me up from the train station and even though we celebrated Valentines yesterday he still had some roses for me so that was very sweet and when i got home he had made me toad in the hole. Bless him! xx

Im so tired now i can barely keep my eyes open so im gonna say goodnight to you all and head up to bedfordshire! Night night xx:hug:


----------



## SugarBeth

melissasbump said:


> when i got home he had made me toad in the hole.

What is toad in the whole? Is that like the over easy egg in toast thing or something else? :blush:


----------



## Clareabell

Congrats Sunshine!

DM I love Poppy and Sophie but I think Sophie would just pip it! 

Glad you had a good time shopping Doodle, I can't wait to start buying in colours! Only two more days!!!! 

Beth toad in the hole is sausages baked within a mixture of yorkshire pudding! It is delishious!


----------



## MrsWez

Clareabell said:


> toad in the hole is sausages baked within a mixture of yorkshire pudding! It is delishious!

why is it called toad in the hole? what a strange name for a food. Does it look yummy? I don't know much about british food.


----------



## Clareabell

I don't really know maybe the sausages are the toads in Yorkshire pudding hole?? Anyone else know why? It does not look that great but tastes good usually have with mash potato. It is a great comfort food!


----------



## SugarBeth

Hmm, don't know what Yorkshire pudding is, so that's probably why it doesn't sound so appetizing to me. lol.


----------



## Tor81

Pancakes sound great Hann, have you got one of those heart shaped frying pans?! I saw loads of people buying them in Tesco yesterday.

Hhmm, toad in the hole sounds yummy too, you'd never know I'd just eaten! :)

Just looking at mat clothes on asos, if I buy dresses etc will they look strange until I grow a proper bump?

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

I can't decide if I want to actually do some cute things for Valentine's day or skip it. I'd love to make chocolate chip pancakes and cut them into hearts, and make fudge cupcakes with each letter of Happy Valentine's Day on top to spell the whole thing out.....but I'm exhausted and I haven't even done anything yet....lol


----------



## MrsWez

SugarBeth said:


> Hmm, don't know what Yorkshire pudding is, so that's probably why it doesn't sound so appetizing to me. lol.

I think it's dough. :shrug: Mac and cheese sounds good to me!


----------



## fifi-folle

Yorkshire pudding is made from a batter (sort of like pancake batter) but it's cooked in the oven and rises up. Toad in the Hole is a Yorkshire pud with sausages in, here's a Jamie Oliver recipe 

Hann to answer your question we are also staying :yellow:

congrats on the pinks and blues today!!


----------



## mummySS

Hann12 said:


> So who is staying team yellow? I am, tor, Melissa, and jenni. Anyone else? Will we have the will power?! I hope so!

I was 'team finding out' all the way... and weirdly tonight something snapped. My hubby really didn't want to find out and i've been so adamant i want to... And tonight i just changed my mind for no apparent reason!! So voila I am with you ladies on Team :yellow: ....never thought i'd see the day!


----------



## MrsWez

I'm craving meatloaf and mashed potatoes with gravy and peas.


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks for explaining yorkshire pudding! That does sound pretty yummy now!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm craving a caesar salad. DH picked up a kit from the grocery store so all I have to do is mix it together. We ordered some take out Swiss Chalet (a family restaurant that specializes in chicken) for lunch as our big Valentine's Day celebration.

DM - what lovely scans! You're so lucky you get to keep more than one shot (that's all I'll be getting). Don't you just want to pick up your Tiger and give her a snuggle? 

All the Team Yellow ladies are so strong. Even if I ever felt so-inclined to stay Team Yellow I would be DYING of curiosity the entire time and probably cave in for a 3-D scan to find out.

We're finally getting stuff for the baby. DH's parents really wanted to buy a piece of furniture for the nursery so DH and my FiL are out right now to pick up the dresser to match our crib. :happydance: It's pretty expensive but I couldn't find a cheaper alternative that would remotely match and still work for a baby (I plan on doubling the dresser as a change table). We still have $100 left from our Christmas money so we're giving that towards the dresser and my in-laws are paying for the rest.


----------



## MrsWez

Starry, We found a great dresser that can be used for a changing table. We just need the pad. And it matches the crib. 

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/dresser.jpg


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:rofl:

dh has fallen asleep cuddling me with his hand on my bump :flower:

such a sweetheart

:cloud9:


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> I'm craving a caesar salad. DH picked up a kit from the grocery store so all I have to do is mix it together. We ordered some take out Swiss Chalet (a family restaurant that specializes in chicken) for lunch as our big Valentine's Day celebration.
> 
> All the Team Yellow ladies are so strong. Even if I ever felt so-inclined to stay Team Yellow I would be DYING of curiosity the entire time and probably cave in for a 3-D scan to find out.

 Ooh, caesar salad does sound delcious. Sorry, I'm terribly hungry and food is taking forever to cook! :haha: It seems like I'm craving everything today.

I agree, I don't know how you Team Yellow girls do it. I'm dying just waiting 18 more days, I can't handle the wait! I even pee'd on baking soda today because I saw it was supposed to be a pretty accurate gender test. :blush:


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, just a quick one while I've got 2 mins online..

Had our 20w scan today. Baby looked fabulous, no obvious abnormalities, growth bang on to the day. :happydance:

The consultant signed me off, he was almost 100% certain that this is not another molar pregnancy! :yipee: So relieved!!


Unfortunately we didnt get any good pics, as bub was in an awkward position. :dohh:
Naughty baby also had it's legs crossed, so it was very difficult seeing if it was a boy or a girl! I had to do star jumps and all sorts to try and wake it up :haha:
The sonographer thinks most likely a boy, but I'm really not confident enough to start buying jeans and hoodies just yet!

I guess we are gonna have to go get a private scan after all, lol! :rofl:

Hope everyone is well, I'll catch up on wednesday when I'm back online xx


----------



## Starry Night

MrsWez said:


> Starry, We found a great dresser that can be used for a changing table. We just need the pad. And it matches the crib.
> 
> https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/dresser.jpg

That's gorgeous! I didn't want to be overly picky about being matchy-matchy and I did some online research for dressers or even looking up changing tables and then using closet storage for the clothes but I couldn't find anything to suit that was also a reasonable deal. The annoying thing is we have two old dressers that were given to us for free back in our storage room but one is waaaay too huge to be remotely appropriate for a baby and can't be used as a change table as it has an attached hutch with mirror. And the other just won't match in any way and I want to use it for our guest bedroom.

Here is the crib and dresser we went for. There are some cheaper models but the store had a terrific sale and we couldn't pass on it.

 Dresser 

 Crib


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, is there any tips on how to make the change pad stick to the top? I'm afraid of it slipping around everywhere. My mom suggested a piece of carpet but I'm not sure about that...


----------



## MrsWez

The pad we are getting has little rubber strips on the bottom to keep it from sliding around.


----------



## MrsWez

Or something like this starry

https://www.amazon.com/Grip--Shelf-...?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1297726381&sr=1-41


----------



## SugarBeth

Love the furniture pictures! 

Starry, the way the changing pad we're getting stays on is from straps that somehow strap onto the dresser, and I think it has rubber feet on it as well. 


I just got some delicious smelling triple fudge cupcakes with dark chocolate chips out of the oven to decorate later for V-day. And I made the strangest concoction of fried up scrambled eggs, fresh spinach and sausage ringlets that, to my surprise (it started not looking like a good idea half way through) is really yummy.


----------



## mummySS

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick one while I've got 2 mins online..
> 
> Had our 20w scan today. Baby looked fabulous, no obvious abnormalities, growth bang on to the day. :happydance:
> 
> The consultant signed me off, he was almost 100% certain that this is not another molar pregnancy! :yipee: So relieved!!
> 
> Unfortunately we didnt get any good pics, as bub was in an awkward position. :dohh:
> Naughty baby also had it's legs crossed, so it was very difficult seeing if it was a boy or a girl! I had to do star jumps and all sorts to try and wake it up :haha:
> The sonographer thinks most likely a boy, but I'm really not confident enough to start buying jeans and hoodies just yet!
> 
> I guess we are gonna have to go get a private scan after all, lol! :rofl:
> 
> Hope everyone is well, I'll catch up on wednesday when I'm back online xx

Woop woop! congrats dan-o! that is SUCH good news. you can start to get properly excited now :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

how is it possible that I am hungry again?

I had chippy for tea about an hour ago!

:flower:


----------



## kelzyboo

Just a quick question, anyone else having heart palpitations?

They're really starting to freak me out, they come and go and the last one lasted around 15 minutes, they seem to be getting more and more regular and i'm not sure why, i didn't have them with my last pregnancy and i've never had them at all until the last few days.

Anyone else getting them or know anything about them? :flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

kelzyboo said:


> Just a quick question, anyone else having heart palpitations?
> 
> They're really starting to freak me out, they come and go and the last one lasted around 15 minutes, they seem to be getting more and more regular and i'm not sure why, i didn't have them with my last pregnancy and i've never had them at all until the last few days.
> 
> Anyone else getting them or know anything about them? :flower:

I have them too....

According to my pregnancy book its normal because you have a faster blood flow and your heart pumps the blood around quicker because there is more of it

But if your worried I would call your community mw 

:flower:


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks Sofie, glad to know its normal its been worrying me a lot! I have an appointment this week so i will mention it then and see what they say, thankyou x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

kelzyboo said:


> Thanks Sofie, glad to know its normal its been worrying me a lot! I have an appointment this week so i will mention it then and see what they say, thankyou x

No problem hun, thats why were here :flower:

So I went downstairs and into the fridge for a lovely yoghurt and I put my DH top on...now DH is 18st and 6ft 4 so he isn't small lol he is XXL in tops....So anyway I put it on and omg my bum was hanging out of the bottom of it!

Usually his top would come down to my thighs! Bump is definatley growing!

Might have to post a bump picture tomorrow as I will be 21 weeks!

:flower:


----------



## BlueViolet

Starry, you can buy velcro strips that stick to surfaces. They sell it at craft stores. Nice furniture! Bet you can't wait until it arrives. 

Dan-o, glad everything is okay with the baby :) 

I'm getting impatient for the scan Thursday. Just a couple more days. Meanwhile, I'm going to kill some time eating. It's become an art form. :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

We have the furniture already! :) I linked to the website but we bought them in-store. We're just waiting until we move to set them up.

Dan-O, that's fantastic! So glad you got to see a healthy baby and now can enjoy your pregnancy that much more. If you do go for that private scan I hope you get to find out for certain what you're having.


----------



## curlew

Congrats on the scan Dan-o

Lovely scan pictures DM.

Glad everyone had a nice valentines day. Just think the next one we will have will be with 7 month old babies!!! May not be quite so easy to grab a nice quiet romantic night then:haha:

Woke up at 4:30 this morning - mind you I was in bed at 8pm so maybe not surprising.

Anyway off to get ready for work. In today and then off for a week due it being my 2 day week and also DS having half term from tomorrow through to Monday. So I have a day off on Monday in lieu for working a Friday a couple of weeks ago - yeh.


----------



## samzi

19 weeks today!!! :happydance:

scan in 9 days time, cant wait


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning everyone!

Sugar- I think if we shorten it, it will be Lori but I'm trying not to as it's such a lovely name! :)

Well, my valentines day was not romantic at all! (not that it's something we really celebrate)- Holly had nightmares and ended up in our bed, I woke up with a high temp and then we both had...'bathroom problems'! I' blaming those horrible rich chocs! I'm still ill now :(
Oh well, better get on :)

Congratulations on the scan Dan-o!

xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

At work, losing the will..... Feeling v weepy today as well. GET A GRIP WOMAN!!!


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, hope you all had lovely Valentine's Days. We got an Indian takeaway last night and i made a lovely homemade strawberry cheesekcake yum! 

DM and Sunshine congrats on Team Pink and BB congrats on Team Blue! :happydance: DM both are lovely names but my vote would go to Sophie. 

Dan o congrats on the scan! Glad everything is ok :thumbup:

Am also staying Team Yellow! I always thought i'd want to find out but am doing ok at the moment - although it's hard when everyone on here is finding out!


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive just been sick and given myself a nose bleed :( I know its down to only once a weekk now but really i would like it to stop! 

He's been a naughty boy this morning, moving around loads but when i want his daddy to feel it, he runs away! Sure hubby thinks im making it up!

Really ought to go and get ready for work, dont want to go! First day of many this week!

xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

thanks to mysistet, grandma & DH I now have a cold!

My first cold since I have been pregnant! But I knew I would get it when all three people were in the same house!

Feel so shitty!

Ah well Happy 21 Weeks to me!

:happydance:


----------



## Jenni4

Hi! Congrats on the scan Dan-O!!

I decided to take some more pics today...Let's see if we can tell a difference....excuse the curious 4 year-old hamming it up for the photo!! She has now learned how to take pics on my webcam...this could be bad!!

The first one is at 17+2, others are today..19+1 (wore same clothes for comparison...I don't always wear green!! I've gained about 3 pounds between pics....I think it's all in my arms and my tush!
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-02-02 at 15.32 #3.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1









Photo on 2011-02-15 at 14.47.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2









Photo on 2011-02-15 at 14.58.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: @ Jenni!


----------



## Blue_bear

Fab pics Jenni, and definate change!

Is anyone else sick of being told they are big/small/wrong shape/size etc? It really annoying me, people keep telling me im 'big' for my dates! Have managed to bite my tongue so far.....


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm getting that too - I did with Harry as well. I just carry very much out front. Some ladies just keep their bump tucked in more. If one more person asks me if I am certain there is only one in there I am likely to commit a murder....


----------



## freckles09

Blue_bear said:


> Fab pics Jenni, and definate change!
> 
> Is anyone else sick of being told they are big/small/wrong shape/size etc? It really annoying me, people keep telling me im 'big' for my dates! Have managed to bite my tongue so far.....

Yes i am getting this too - at the weekend someone said i was tiny and that someone else she knows who's pregnant is a lot bigger?! So what?! :shrug: It's really annoying :growlmad:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and BB; Tiger is exactly the same. Kicks the crap out of me but the minute DS or DH put their hand on my tummy she immediately goes to sleep and hides in my pelvis. H did the same as well, I was in the late 20's week wise before he started putting out for an audience. I think us bigger bumped girls struggle with that as Baby is cocooned in loads of water. And in my case cake.


----------



## Jenni4

I am getting the opposite this time...Last time it was really obvious quickly!! People kept commenting on my size..this time is different. I went to buy a stroller the other day and the lady asked if I was getting that as a gift for someone :wacko: When I told her it was for me she said, "oh, sorry, you don't look pregnant." :growlmad: wtf?? First of all I would have to be an awesome friend to get a stroller system from M&P as a gift!! (sorry, I'm not that nice), secondly.. WTF?? I know my pictures don't show it well, but I think I look pregnant!! I always wear tight fitting shirts to show off my bump. (proud mom :winkwink:) even though she pissed me off...i still bought the stroller. :wacko:


----------



## melissasbump

morning everyone.. am at work.. so tired.. :wacko:

i thought it was funny how you non english ladies didnt know what toad in the hole was. I didnt think twice as i was writing it! :dohh:

roll on 7pm so i can go home ! x:happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

doodles someone is copying your baby name in the names thread! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey Mel, am also at work. Yawwwwn.....


I've got the right hump with everyone today so really shouldn't be allowed on the phones.


----------



## melissasbump

im a bit humpy myself DM.. I think i need more sleep.....and custard creams.


----------



## DragonMummy

major case of CBA.....

To while away the hours, I will bore you with what I bought yesterday

Top

Outfit

I also got a little pair of soft jeans, some cute socks and the sweetest little pram shoes.


----------



## DragonMummy

SPD has kicked in again.... so much pain I want to be sick.....


----------



## mummySS

i'll join you girls with the hump today. got sooooo much work to do and after a few days off the sickness last week i feel horribly sick again (no puking though thankfully). grrrr. 

why oh why do we have to work when we're pregnant, it's so unfair :brat:

adorable clothes DM. i love how there are always some things that can put a smile on your face :)


----------



## DragonMummy

might terminate sick in a minute. omg my pelvis....


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, hope you feel better. The baby girl clothes are so adorable! 

Jenni, your story about the stroller is funny. People act so weird around pregnant women. I haven't gotten the wrong shape thing, but I get a lot of unsolicited horror stories about pregnancy and I don't want to hear them. I can't have ideas in my head before bed. I already have the strangest dreams ever. 

Today we're finally getting our new stove hooked up. YEY! It's the small things in life. We've been eating frozen meals and crock pot dinners for the last week and a half, so it will be nice to finally be able to use the stove. We'll have to see if I have any energy to cook tonight. I'm doing another round of babysitting. By the time I get home at 7pm, I just want to crash but not before eating something of course...haha.


----------



## freckles09

Must be those Tuesday blues! Tuesday is by far the worst day of the week me thinks! 

Anyone going to watch the Brits tonight? I can't wait! Take That are performing and from what i've seen of rehearsal pics it looks fab :happydance:


----------



## mummySS

ooh thanks for the tip frecks, something to look forward to to get me through the day! I tried and failed to get tickets for take that's July concert... in hindsight just as well really given i'll have other things to think about in july :)


----------



## freckles09

I managed to get some tickets for their concert in July but had to sell them as bubs will be arriving! Am going to see them in Manchester in early June though so hopefully i'll be ok for that :thumbup:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

freckles09 said:


> I managed to get some tickets for their concert in July but had to sell them as bubs will be arriving! Am going to see them in Manchester in early June though so hopefully i'll be ok for that :thumbup:

oooh you could pop round for a brew! I live in manchester lol

:haha:


----------



## freckles09

Sofiekirsten said:


> freckles09 said:
> 
> 
> I managed to get some tickets for their concert in July but had to sell them as bubs will be arriving! Am going to see them in Manchester in early June though so hopefully i'll be ok for that :thumbup:
> 
> oooh you could pop round for a brew! I live in manchester lol
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

Haha i may take you up on that but it'll have to be for an ice lolly :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Hope you feel better soon DM:hugs

Just had the worst stomach ache ever, had to go sit on the toilet for half hour! Sorry tmi!

mummy... i wonder why we have to work at all sometimes, should be like the olden days when the men worked and the woman stayed at home ! :winkwink:

Does anyone want 2 tickets to see wizard of oz musical in london in Aug? I have 2 spare which i need to offski, £44 each (its sold out for months)
great seats in the stalls. 

freckles, probably wil record the brits jsut to watch take that, they are so much better now than they ever were.

just feel really fed up....:wacko:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:growlmad:

As much as I love being pregnant I hate the fact that I can't take anything dor this shitty cold!

:nope:


----------



## freckles09

melissasbump said:


> Hope you feel better soon DM:hugs
> 
> Just had the worst stomach ache ever, had to go sit on the toilet for half hour! Sorry tmi!
> 
> mummy... i wonder why we have to work at all sometimes, should be like the olden days when the men worked and the woman stayed at home ! :winkwink:
> 
> Does anyone want 2 tickets to see wizard of oz musical in london in Aug? I have 2 spare which i need to offski, £44 each (its sold out for months)
> great seats in the stalls.
> 
> freckles, probably wil record the brits jsut to watch take that, they are so much better now than they ever were.
> 
> just feel really fed up....:wacko:

They're definately much better this time round - have been lucky enough to meet them quite a few times recently and they're lovely :thumbup:

Hope you feel better soon Mel, it's horrible feeling fed up isn't it :nope:


----------



## Jenni4

Sorry you ladies aren't feeling great... Is anyone keeping track of their weight gain?? I see that some of you are struggling to put on weight with sickness and all...but for those of us with appetites like horses just wondering what you thought of this site...it actually gives you a forecast for your predicted ending weight based on weight gain so far....sorry, but I'm a bit paranoid about gaining too much weight this time again...but it doesn't stop me from eating everything in site!! 

https://www.babymed.com/tools/weight-change-calculator


----------



## Doodlepants

Ooh I'm off to look at the name thread! :)

Well I'm still ill :( I hate having a poorly stomach!

DM- The outfit you got is one of the ones on my 'next' list! It's beautiful! I love the sister top too!xx


----------



## melissasbump

Jenni4 said:


> Sorry you ladies aren't feeling great... Is anyone keeping track of their weight gain?? I see that some of you are struggling to put on weight with sickness and all...but for those of us with appetites like horses just wondering what you thought of this site...it actually gives you a forecast for your predicted ending weight based on weight gain so far....sorry, but I'm a bit paranoid about gaining too much weight this time again...but it doesn't stop me from eating everything in site!!
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/tools/weight-change-calculator

i got on the scales the other day and nearly cried! i have put on 1 stone 4lbs! x:nope:


----------



## Doodlepants

Jenni4 said:


> Sorry you ladies aren't feeling great... Is anyone keeping track of their weight gain?? I see that some of you are struggling to put on weight with sickness and all...but for those of us with appetites like horses just wondering what you thought of this site...it actually gives you a forecast for your predicted ending weight based on weight gain so far....sorry, but I'm a bit paranoid about gaining too much weight this time again...but it doesn't stop me from eating everything in site!!
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/tools/weight-change-calculator

Ooh that says I have put on the minimum-not enough weight for 21 weeks :dohh: I'd better get eating!
xx


----------



## Jenni4

@Melissa - Weighing in stone makes it seem a lot better than in pounds!! Looks like it's a lot less!! I've put on 12lbs so far... this past week has really done me in. I was doing so good keeping the gain very minimal, but I was doing soooo good that I thought I would reward myself...that reward has lasted over a week!!! :haha:

@Doodle - Looked for the name thread earlier...where is it??


----------



## Doodlepants

If you go to pregnancy forums and scroll down past the 3 trimesters and it's towards the bottom xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

melissasbump said:


> Jenni4 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you ladies aren't feeling great... Is anyone keeping track of their weight gain?? I see that some of you are struggling to put on weight with sickness and all...but for those of us with appetites like horses just wondering what you thought of this site...it actually gives you a forecast for your predicted ending weight based on weight gain so far....sorry, but I'm a bit paranoid about gaining too much weight this time again...but it doesn't stop me from eating everything in site!!
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/tools/weight-change-calculator
> 
> i got on the scales the other day and nearly cried! i have put on 1 stone 4lbs! x:nope:Click to expand...

is that it?

Pre-pregnancy I was 8st and at my 10 week booking appointment I was 8st 8lb and now I am nearly 10 stone lmao

:flower:


----------



## Doodlepants

I've only put on 8lb! With Holly, I weighted myself at 7 months and had put on 3 stone!! I stopped weighing then! In my defense I was bloody starving all the time when I was pregnant with Holly. This time I just feel normal, hopefully at least I won't have all that weight to loose afterwards.....although I won't speak too soon! x


----------



## Jenni4

You guys are killing me with stones!! I can't multiply by 14 in my head!! :wacko:


----------



## melissasbump

[email protected], sorry, im crap with weights and things. My problem is that if i dont eat, i feel sick so its the lesser of two evils i suppose! x


----------



## mummySS

lol i can't win, if i eat i feel sick and if i dont eat i feel sick... 

I was 9st pre-pregnancy (albeit carrying a few extra pounds as i am so short), went down to 8st, and now i'm 8 and a half. 

Jen - sorry i am too thick to convert to pounds in my head, lol! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

I lost a few pounds with the MS but when i weighed last week I was only 3.5lbs heavier than my start weight so with the loss I reckon I've gained 10lbs or so. With H I was just starving all the time but this time round, bar a few days where I had hollow legs and couldn't seem to fill myself, I'm not really hungry. If I have a late breakfast and a substantial lunch I generally only want a snack in the evening, And I'm not picking so much either. No grazing urges!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'M HOME!!!

With Saraya I went from about 7 and 1/2 stone [105lbs!] to over 11 stone [154lbs] so I was like mama whale!! This time I started at 9st 3lb [129lbs] and have spent more time at 8 and 1/2 stone [119lbs] and still haven't reached my pre-pregnancy weight!


----------



## melissasbump

yay aaisrie! Welcome home! xx


----------



## TaNasha

Hi Ladies!

I think i joined this group when i 1st found out I was pregnant but never came back!

I have found out Im having a GIRL!!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Tanasha, welcome back and congrats on joining team :pink: !

That weight calculator was interesting. I gained 14lbs or one stone as you ladies say, which apparently is where I am supposed to be. I feel huge, but I can't seem to stop eating and the sweet cravings are not doing any good either. My midwife told me to shoot for 20lbs, so big fail there as I am halfway with the pregnancy. Oh, well! She can try dealing with the hunger pains and then tell me to stop gaining as much weight...hehe :)


----------



## Jenni4

Yay Eve!! Welcome home!! :hugs:

Congrats on Team Pink TaNasha!!!

You gals across the pond are little!! I normally am 130 pounds.. (9 stone, 4 pounds :winkwink:) But upon moving i gained 10 pounds..(1 stone, 1 pounds...getting the hang of this...) now I weigh 151pounds already! (a lot of stones..) Now, I've never been a skinny gal, pretty fit at 130, last time I delivered at 206 pounds!! (yep, that's right, 14 stone, 10 pounds!) You girls have a long way to beat that one!! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsWez

So glad you're home Aaisrie. 

Congrats on your little girl, TaNasha. 

My appointment went great. My cerclage is holding up great. Baby is doing great. He is active as usual. We got a highchair, swing and crib set in the mail today.

I have gained one pound during my pregnancy so far. :(


----------



## BlueViolet

Wow Jenni, I'm glad to hear that losing the pregnancy weight is possible :)


----------



## Jenni4

@BlueViolet - yeah, but I wouldn't recommend it...it's easier not to eat something (as I sit here eating a brownie :haha:) than to spend countless hours at the gym sweating my ass off...it took me 15 months to lose it. My DH was awesome and watched the baby every night so I could go to the gym....but on the upside I ended up getting a job at the gym and worked there for a few years!!


----------



## Jenni4

that sounded strange...I WOULD recommended losing it....I WOULD NOT recommend gaining it!! sorry....needed to clarify


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just thought I would gross you all out abit!

I sneezed and because my nose was full of snot it went all over my CLEAN bedding! I even found some on my laptop!

I was in fits of giggles for about 10 mins before I realised I had some hanging from my chin!

Ahhh the beauty of pregnancy!

:flower:


----------



## Jenni4

As DM would say... pmsl!!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

I'm so excited DH is taking me to the Melting Pot. (a fondue restaurant) he knows how to make the pregnant lady happy.


----------



## SugarBeth

Doodlepants said:


> Jenni4 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you ladies aren't feeling great... Is anyone keeping track of their weight gain?? I see that some of you are struggling to put on weight with sickness and all...but for those of us with appetites like horses just wondering what you thought of this site...it actually gives you a forecast for your predicted ending weight based on weight gain so far....sorry, but I'm a bit paranoid about gaining too much weight this time again...but it doesn't stop me from eating everything in site!!
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/tools/weight-change-calculator
> 
> Ooh that says I have put on the minimum-not enough weight for 21 weeks :dohh: I'd better get eating!
> xxClick to expand...

 Hmm, dunno if this is very accurate. It said I'm 5-10 pounds underweight and that I should have gained 13 - 18 pounds so far instead of 8. But my doctor said my weight was fine when I saw him two weeks ago.


----------



## Aaisrie

Beth it told me I was 25lb underweight!! Because I've lost instead of gained LOL


----------



## SugarBeth

Aaisrie said:


> Beth it told me I was 25lb underweight!! Because I've lost instead of gained LOL

Wow! :haha: I don't think it takes everything needed into account!


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh just got some more baby bits. I had forgotten how many cute little outfits are about! I'm currently scouring ebay for oilily, cakewalk and catimini. I may have to go down to tk maxx, they usually have nice bits in there (for a better price too!). 

Welcome back Tanasha, congratulations on team pink!

So glad to hear you're home Aaisrie! Are you feeling a bit better?

I'm addicted to the duggar programme, it's really good, I've got it on series link and everything!

Well, I'm off to see if a bath will help with my stomach ache, wish me luck!
xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Beth it's based on height weight ration & what [on average] you should gain :]

Doodle a LOT better, been told to take it easy, rest up and take lots of meds - they sent me home with 60 zofran!!!


----------



## MrsWez

60 Zofran?! Share the wealth woman!! My insurance company will only allow 12 every 3 weeks. :(


----------



## curlew

Glad your home Aarisie.

Ms Wez good news on the cerclege and bump. Speaking of which does anyone know where Sherri is?

Sorry your SPD is playing up DM. Love the outtfits you bought.

Sorry to hear you are unwell Doodles and melissa.

I am loving that weight gain site:happydance: it says that I am 1-4kg under what I should be at this stage of my pregnancy and is predicting that I will only gain a further 1kg by the end - as if!!!!

However I was very overweight (in the obese category for my BMI) so I am glad i am not gaining much, although it then makes me worry that the baby isn't growing. Today at work two people commented that I had a very small bump, they could see I was pregnant but would have put me around the 12 week mark not 19. That's made me even more paranoid.

Anyway totally exhausted. So off to bed soon.


----------



## mummySS

I was just thinking about Sherri today. Not heard from her in a while. xx


----------



## Doodlepants

How funny! I was going to ask where Sherri was!

Curlew, don't worry about it, everyone's different. I'm sure your baby's growing just fine. People are always telling me I look tiny but I think I look like a cow!
x


----------



## mummySS

I am loving this baby movement so much!! It's the nicest feeling knowing little bubs is moving around in there. I wonder if the novelty will wear off after a while...?


----------



## SugarBeth

mummySS said:


> I am loving this baby movement so much!! It's the nicest feeling knowing little bubs is moving around in there. I wonder if the novelty will wear off after a while...?

I was wondering that too. My husband sometimes laughs at me because everyday I look in complete shock and say "the baby kicked!" It's been three weeks so far and I still have a big, silly grin whenever baby starts gymnastics in there.

Oh, and my new thing is staring at my belly. It's amazing how much this baby distorts the shape of my belly once it get's going! I wish I had a video camera so I could record all the crazy movements that can be see from the outside. Baby is getting so very strong.


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive got such a head ache, just had my tea and a bath after getting in from work. Hubby has been signed off again so its nice not to have to worry about the house work, dogs etc. 
Starting to really worry about what were going to do financially now though, its so stressful :( Hubby is getting depressed being stuck at home too so he's not a happy chappy which only adds to the stress. 

Anyhow im sorry for moaning! 

xx


----------



## mummySS

SugarBeth said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> I am loving this baby movement so much!! It's the nicest feeling knowing little bubs is moving around in there. I wonder if the novelty will wear off after a while...?
> 
> I was wondering that too. My husband sometimes laughs at me because everyday I look in complete shock and say "the baby kicked!" It's been three weeks so far and I still have a big, silly grin whenever baby starts gymnastics in there.
> 
> Oh, and my new thing is staring at my belly. It's amazing how much this baby distorts the shape of my belly once it get's going! I wish I had a video camera so I could record all the crazy movements that can be see from the outside. Baby is getting so very strong.Click to expand...

Another novelty for me to look forward to - i'm not quite there yet! Can't wait to see it from the outside :cloud9:

and i'm glad i'm not the only one obsessing over it :blush:

Sorry to hear about your worries Blue b. Feel free to moan, it always helps :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Is there anyone else still just getting butterflies and not proper kicks or is it just me :(

Freckles - I might still go to see Take that!! I have my ticket for the Tuesday, figured I might be able to make it still?

I ordered a giant pillow tonight, can't wait for it to arrive now.

No other big news my end, just waiting to properly feel baby and might do some ordering of more baby stuff now I've been paid!


----------



## Hann12

oh and on the weight change calculator it must be wrong as I've out on 8 pounds and it says I'm 7-14 pounds underweight which can't be right!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann.. i havent felt proper kicks yet either!:shrug: i cant wait to! xx

Mrs Wez.. glad you have had good news! xx

Aaisrie.. glad you are feeling heaps better, hopefully that will be yoour last trip to hospital till the birth!:winkwink: xx

Ive just got in im so knackered to top it off i had to stand up on a 50 min train journey and my legs are killing me. The chippy supper we have just had helped a bit though.:winkwink:
Im so knackered, my meds make me drowsy too which isnt helping, luckily im not at work till 7pm tomorrow so have a nice lay in to look foward to yay! 

:happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann I didn't start getting the proper kicks til 19 weeks so reckon it won't be long for you xxx


----------



## Hann12

I hope so! Really can't wait to feel something like a proper kick!


----------



## mummySS

Think mine's somewhere in between butterflies and hardcore kicks! but i have literally only felt it in the past 4 days.


----------



## DragonMummy

God do you ever have those days when it seems like everyone just wants to rain on your parade? SOOO pissed off! Why can't people just be HAPPY for me! instead of pointing out the scans can be wrong or girls are really hard work (are boys easy then? i did not know this....) or fekking obscure nicknames that might arise from my choice of name, or that the stuff I want to buy to decorate my kids' rooms doesn't need to be bought now (better we decorate the rooms while I'm on maternity pay and crippled with PND then?) oh and I got a bollocking for showing a colleague a scan pic of Tiger on my mob. While both our bloody phones were in ready! FFS!

FECK OFF with your bloody opinions!!! it's just SUCH a British trait that we are happy for people then have to sit and point out all the shite. Bugger off! I am not interested. It feels like these people are really taking the shine off my little girl and I won't bloody have it!


----------



## Clareabell

Ah DM people can be complete idiots! Pay no attention to the and don't let them put a dampner on things!! A baby girl!!!! That's really excitng! :)

Eve really pleased that you have got home!! Hopefully that's the last stay. You must take it easy now! 

With regards to weight I hate to think how much I have put on. I am constantly hungry! Must start exercising. Lol. 

Rubbish day at work today I had to do a section under the mental health act, still find them after all these years distressing but with added hormones I'm a complete wreck. Of to bed now to watch criminal minds and the gypsies.


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh can't be nice. I struggle to keep it together at work and I'm only on the bloody phone! must be awful for you guys x


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol @ DM all babies are hard work, girls and boys! Do these people seriously think you were expecting a walk in the park? Hate when people give their unwanted opinions, like we don't seriously consider having children before we get pregnant, they act like we don't have a clue lol

Like the unwanted opinion that i shouldn't be pregnant again WTH, because i ended up in a very bad way with the SPD. They don't realise that its my choice, i know how painful it was and happen to think the beautiful gift i get at the end is worth any price i have to pay, not like i'm asking them to go through the pain!

I think just say congratulations and leave it at that, unless we ask your oppinion assume it isn't wanted!! Some people lol x


----------



## Tor81

Congrats on your scan dan-o

Love your nursery furniture starry, the dark wood looks great.

Nice pics Jenni, cute bump & even cuter daughter!

TaNasha &#8211; congrats on team pink, hope you stick around this time &#9786;

How are you feeling Aaisrie, glad you&#8217;re out of hospital

SK &#8211; your sneezing story made me giggle, did DH point out the bit you missed on your chin?

Hann, I&#8217;m very jealous of your big pillow on the way, I really want one but DH has fairly pointed out that we have loads of pillows so why cant I use them&#8230;

I would join in your discussion on weight gain but I work in Kilos!!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Same here Kelz, I had SPD badly with H and i get people asking me why I'm doing it again. And banging on about sleepless nights does my head in too! Particularly when you've already done it once! Then they say things like oh I thought it was bad with my first but my SECOND..... oh it was horrendous! You'll see!

When I was TTC (LTTTC, I have PCOS and don't actually work) I had a "friend" keep saying trust me you don't want 2 it's horrible! Just what you want to hear when you've been told that your first child was clearly a gift from God as youre as sterile as a bottle of Milton! Thanks for that! I'll just stick to one then!


Just not in the mood today. DH is being a twat too and his glass is just always half empty and its starting to wear me down. ENOUGH all you negative [email protected]!!!


----------



## emzeebob

im still only feeling butterflies no kicks yet but sumtimes i feel like he/she is moving around like doing sumersaults and stuff lol but only at night, 
went to the cinema tonight as my oh's birthday is valentines day so we celebrated it today, he took me for a meal and i had a very hot chilli that he thort was too hot but it wasnt hot enough for me (this cuming from the girl that could only handle a very mild korma before i got pregnant)

but im not going cinema agin for a while we had premier seats but i just cudnt get in to the film bcause the seats were so uncomfortable and my hip-s and lower back were killing me, my other half sed i shud of brough a pillow with me, yeah and look like a right prune lol

im so hungry and all i want is curry or chilli grrrrr


----------



## Starry Night

DM - sorry people are being so negative. I'll never get why others feel the need to bring people down. Just be happy for someone! It's almost like they think that happiness is equivalent to being naive so they need to give us a "reality check".

Last spring dh and I lost our car to an accident, dh lost his job and we lost our baby within the space of 4 days. Yet, over the summer, whenever we celebrated another job interview for dh someone (usually a relative) would say, "well, don't get ahead of yourself. Things don't always go how we want." NO KIDDING!!! We went through 3 very, VERY hard things in the space of a few days. I was going through the worst depression I had ever known. No one needed to tell us that life is hard. We just chose to focus on the positive when we could because our lives sucked really bad this past year. Trust me, we weren't wearing rose-coloured glasses about anything. Gah! Stuff like that just pisses me off so bad! Just be happy for someone!!!

Blah. I'm coming down with a horrible cold which is making me very, very grumpy right now. And I haven't felt my baby much today. Last Wednesday, he was finally very active but ever since he's been super quiet--even quieter than he's been the previous week. Then DH gets annoyed when I express concern. I've been on bed rest my entire pregnancy with bleeding and now I find out I have placenta abruption. I think I'm allowed to feel concern! It's not like I'm freaking out.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ok so I have to rant because if I don't I will get really upset and it's not good for baby Jake.....

So as you all know I lost my dad in horrific circumstances. 

Now my little sister had this friend and then they fell out and now it has escalted in to alot more and her sister is now invloved and this girls mum aswell and now as I logged into facebook I see this girl slagging my dad off!

Saying he would be ashamed of my little sister! So I messaged her and said I would appreciate it if she would keep my dad out of this pathetic argument and left it at that.....

Then 2 seconds ago I pop back on and now her older (pregnant) sister has just slagged him off! OMG I exploded! I shouldn't have done it because she is old enough to look after herself but she over stepped the mark....

This was my reply

Stacy that is enough! Slag robyn off but stop bringing my dad into it! Seriously! I have already told Lauren to packet in about my dad and I am telling you. Have some respect

So I will explain - Stacy is this girls older sister and Robyn is my younger sister....She can fight her own battles but I am so livid about these girls bringing my dead father into this!

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh poor you Sof. Some people are just such total wankers! And starry you're right. And I don't need a reality check. This baby is just such a gift. It makes me furious that people would try and make me feel like she is anything less than the perfect little blessing that she is.


----------



## mummySS

Arrghhh what is it with everyone today! Sof and DM, why are people being utter shits to you. Totally uncalled for - and childish - to bring your dad into some argument SK... I can completely understand you exploding. And what is it with people that can't be happy for us. :shrug:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Is it national piss everyone off day today?

Seriously some people just don't have a heart! I would never wish what happened to my dad on anyone!

On the plus side we have found out that the Health and Safety Executive want to prosecute my dad company for negligence and they have applied for it to move to crown court rather than magistrates....

Magistrates can only fine upto £20k where are Crown has no limit

:happydance:


----------



## mummySS

That's encouraging Sof! :) 

Ooh and happy banana day!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

mummySS said:


> That's encouraging Sof! :)
> 
> Ooh and happy banana day!

Thanks hun,

Not such a great day though I have a stonking cold and my nose hurts from blowing it and I have a head cold aswell! My bloody throat feels like its on fire and I am all achey!

And I can't even have a bloody lemsip!

:dohh:


----------



## mummySS

Sofiekirsten said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> That's encouraging Sof! :)
> 
> Ooh and happy banana day!
> 
> Thanks hun,
> 
> Not such a great day though I have a stonking cold and my nose hurts from blowing it and I have a head cold aswell! My bloody throat feels like its on fire and I am all achey!
> 
> And I can't even have a bloody lemsip!
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

Maybe tomorrow will be a happy banana day... Have you had some honey and lemon in hot water? It's almost as good as lemsip! And you can totally take a paracetamol if it's really bad. When i had a horrid cold i was taking half a 500mg tablet before bed. Seemed to do the trick. 

Sigh, i am still up bloody working for this deadline tomorrow... Might be a slow start tomorrow!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

mummySS said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> That's encouraging Sof! :)
> 
> Ooh and happy banana day!
> 
> Thanks hun,
> 
> Not such a great day though I have a stonking cold and my nose hurts from blowing it and I have a head cold aswell! My bloody throat feels like its on fire and I am all achey!
> 
> And I can't even have a bloody lemsip!
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe tomorrow will be a happy banana day... Have you had some honey and lemon in hot water? It's almost as good as lemsip! And you can totally take a paracetamol if it's really bad. When i had a horrid cold i was taking half a 500mg tablet before bed. Seemed to do the trick.
> 
> Sigh, i am still up bloody working for this deadline tomorrow... Might be a slow start tomorrow!Click to expand...

I absolutley hate money and lemon lol! I might have a hot blackcurrent to see if that will do me any good....I have just taken some paracetamol and rubbed some vasaline around my nose to stop it from getting sore when I blow my nose.....

Meh I hate deadlines absolute crap! :dohh:


----------



## Starry Night

I generally hate honey in tea as well but I might have to get dh to pick some up for me. I feel wretched! Right now my Tylenol has kicked in so my headache and aches are gone but I still have the sniffles and chest congestion. I have Vick's Vapour Rub but I try to limit that during my pregnancy as I don't think it's overly good. I won't use it unless I get desperate.

Sofie -- why are some people so wretched?? I'm so sorry those petty women dragged your father into a fight that didn't involve him or your family (besides your sister). I feel like I could throw a brick at them.


----------



## mummySS

Sounds miserable... hopefully you'll wake up a bit better tomorrow! :hugs:

As for me, goodness knows what i'm doing on here when i should be working/sleeping. :rofl:

Na night x


----------



## Starry Night

On a brighter note: I felt baby kick my hand today! I have felt this before but it's been awhile. Made my night.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

mummySS said:


> Sounds miserable... hopefully you'll wake up a bit better tomorrow! :hugs:
> 
> As for me, goodness knows what i'm doing on here when i should be working/sleeping. :rofl:
> 
> Na night x

Because your a BnB & July Beach Bump addict!

Also found out that you can use vicks vapour rib when pregannt :happydance:

Night hun xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> On a brighter note: I felt baby kick my hand today! I have felt this before but it's been awhile. Made my night.

Congrats, Starry! Baby kicks are so exciting!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Starry Night said:


> I generally hate honey in tea as well but I might have to get dh to pick some up for me. I feel wretched! Right now my Tylenol has kicked in so my headache and aches are gone but I still have the sniffles and chest congestion. I have Vick's Vapour Rub but I try to limit that during my pregnancy as I don't think it's overly good. I won't use it unless I get desperate.
> 
> Sofie -- why are some people so wretched?? I'm so sorry those petty women dragged your father into a fight that didn't involve him or your family (besides your sister). I feel like I could throw a brick at them.

Starry I have no idea why people are like this I mean this girl is 17 nearly 18! I was planning my wedding at 18 and I wouldn't dream of saying anything like she has said....She has added another comment about my dad but at the end of the day if she gets a kick out of disrespecting my dead dad then I am going to let her....

She is clearly sick in the head and needs some serious counciling, I dealt with my demons and I am not ashamed to say when I was younger I was a little bitch like that but I was soon smacked into place and I would never say or do anything like I did when I was younger....

Life is too short which unfortunatly I have great experience of.

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

I've heard Vick's Vapour rub is safe but I've also heard recent studies have thrown into question just how safe it is. My bottle has a warning on it to consult doctor when pregnant before using. I haven't yet though I did use it when I had the flu over Christmas. I may use it again if my chest congestion gets really bad. I think a little bit won't be harmful. I just want to use some moderation. But I love Vick's Vapour rub. It's wonderful.

Now if only we could use Pepto bismal. That would REALLY be a life-saver. lol


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Starry Night said:


> I've heard Vick's Vapour rub is safe but I've also heard recent studies have thrown into question just how safe it is. My bottle has a warning on it to consult doctor when pregnant before using. I haven't yet though I did use it when I had the flu over Christmas. I may use it again if my chest congestion gets really bad. I think a little bit won't be harmful. I just want to use some moderation. But I love Vick's Vapour rub. It's wonderful.
> 
> Now if only we could use Pepto bismal. That would REALLY be a life-saver. lol

I would just like to be able to take something atleast to help me sleep....

Anyone know if you can use like lavender oil on a cloth to sniff? You know to help releave the congestion in my nose?


----------



## Starry Night

Sofie, I wouldn't worry about taking some Vick's. I think the key is not to go slather-happy without talking to a doctor. I might even take some tonight if I have a hard time going to sleep.

And I'm glad you can rise above the meanness in this people.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Starry Night said:


> Sofie, I wouldn't worry about taking some Vick's. I think the key is not to go slather-happy without talking to a doctor. I might even take some tonight if I have a hard time going to sleep.
> 
> And I'm glad you can rise above the meanness in this people.

Might go to Boots tomorrow and get some Vick's apparently Boots do their own Lemsip which is safe during pregnancy so hopefully they will have some in and have it in blackcurrent because I hate honey and lemon.

:flower:


----------



## amand_a

My gosh, I have been off studying for a week and there is way too much to catch up on :(
Nothing new to report really, although I am worried that I have felt very little moment. This baby must be lazy because I could feel DD by 16 weeks, oh well my scan is in two weeks so I will know then that all is well.
Have attached a bump pic from yesterday.
I hope everyone is feeling better now and continues to stay that way!
 



Attached Files:







101_3165.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Starry Night

Nice bump! :thumbup: Love all the stuffed animals too. :)


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry you are having to deal with nasty people DM and sofie. :flower:

Jonathan's Swing
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/swing.jpg
Jonathan's Highchair
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/highchair.jpg
Crib Bedding, Animal All Stars
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/crib.jpg
Crib Comforter
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/cribblanket.jpg


----------



## MrsWez

mummySS said:


> I was just thinking about Sherri today. Not heard from her in a while. xx

I hope she's doing well. Last I heard her cerclage was doing well and they were discussing putting her on bedrest later on. I hope she hasn't murdered her husband.


----------



## SugarBeth

MrsWez said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> I was just thinking about Sherri today. Not heard from her in a while. xx
> 
> I hope she's doing well. Last I heard her cerclage was doing well and they were discussing putting her on bedrest later on. I hope she hasn't murdered her husband.Click to expand...

She's been around today, just hasn't said anything. Hope that means she's okay!


----------



## Hann12

Had a very strange dream last night, it was about this post and especially starry! Basically starrys posts got weird and we all realised that someone was impersonating starry so I had to find the impersonator and it turned out to be this weird girl! How strange is that?! Sorry starry, hope it's still the real you?!


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> pretty much anything, Anna. I reckon 2 or 3 syllables though.

ummm well it needs to go with Duncan so not sure what can go with Flynn



Aaisrie said:


> Clareabell said:
> 
> 
> You look fab! I on the other hand am becoming a heffa and have a good sized bump but also a bum that's close to rivaling j lo!
> 
> Love the hello kitty cover for the I phone too, so cute!
> 
> Off to lunch now I have acheived sod all this morning! Oh well! :)
> 
> Awww thank you!! I love hello kitty, so does DD :)
> 
> 
> 
> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> oooh DM, a girl! So exciting and i'm glad to know my vibes were right!!
> 
> And blue bear - a boy! so lovely. It's the jackpot either way really though isn't it.
> 
> Blue violet, i LOVE those nappy/diaper bags.
> 
> A - lovely bump! aww poor you with the drip. hope you're feeling a bit better today. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, feeling a little better... Looking forward to getting off the IV!
> 
> Anna what about something like Marshall?Click to expand...

hmm its nice but does it go with Duncan?



BlueViolet said:


> DM, congrats on joining team :pink:! Now you've got one of each :)
> 
> Bb, yey for team :blue:! Is your husband excited?
> 
> Holly, I want to go shopping with you. Sounds like you have so much fun.
> 
> Anna, are you looking for something traditional for a middle name or not? How about Michael, Henry, or Harrison?

i'm kinda looking for something that just goes with his name and surname really, i did like James (andys brother is called that)



mummySS said:


> Anna i reckon you should go for 3 syllables, e.g. Elliot, Dominic, Jeremy, Benjamin, Cameron.

hmm not sure really


----------



## curlew

melissa, hann, emzeebob and amanda - I haven't felt any kicks yet either not even sure if I am feeling butterflies. Had a look at my baby book for DS and it was 22 weeks before I felt his kicks so maybe I just feel them a bit later.

Blue bear - sorry to hear things are difficult for you at the moment. Hugs to you and your DH.

DM and Sofie - sorry people are being so horrid to you. 

Sofie - I can't believe that people have been so horrid about your father that is just dispicable. I hope moving the case to court works out well for you and your family. I know money can never ever replace your dad but at least a decent payout will hit his employers where it hurts - in their profits!

DM - isn't it unreal how people think that you are interested in their opinions even when they are not asked for. I know it's easy to say ignore them but it's difficult when you hear it all the time. Sorry to hear things aren't too good with OH as well :hugs: 

Starry and sofie - sorry to hear about your colds. Take care and get some rest where you can. Albus oil is good for helping you breathe at night. Just sprinkle some drops on a hankie or you pillow. |I have used it for DS since he was a babe and it's great.

Mrs Wez - love the stuff you have bought - it all looks so beautiful.

Quiet day for me today. DS is off school so we are off to see Yogi bear at the cinema this afternoon and then pizza hut as a treat.


----------



## Tor81

Good morning girls, hope SK & Starry got a decent nights sleep in the end & feel better today, hope DM has a more chirpy day too.

I bought some maternity jeans last night, they're SO comfy, wish I could wear them to work today!

Has anyone bought any maternity dresses yet? there's some really pretty ones online but I'm guessing until I get a proper bump the dresses won't fit properly, theyll probably be too long or baggy at the front. What do you all think?

xx


----------



## TaNasha

Good morning everyone!

Gosh you all chat so much, its hard to keep up!

I had a 3D scan last night and it was amazing! I also got a DVD which is lovely, i think i am going to watch it over and over and over and over again! 

I am also so jealous of all of you feeling kicks! I want some!


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri is just taking a breather, hopefully she'll be back with us today <3



Annamumof2 said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Anna what about something like Marshall?
> 
> hmm its nice but does it go with Duncan?Click to expand...

I think so! But only you can decide that... but then I also have a more unusual taste in names than most people!

Flynn Marshall Duncan


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

Mrs Wez- LOVE all of the baby stuff, it's soooo lovely!!!

Sofie, I'm so sorry to hear that you are having to deal with idiots. Good for you for rising above it :hugs: People like that are serious morons!

DM- I'm sorry you seem to be surrounded my morons atm too! Some people don't have a clue what they are talking about! Girls are great and no harder than boys! (which you knew anyway!) Just ignore them, some people just HAVE to have something bad to say about everything, they are usually jealous or have very sad lives. Just block them out and enjoy preparing for a girl! 

xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

Hann: :rofl: Pregnant dreams are the worst, aren't they? I'm pretty sure I'm the real me--at least, the real pregnant me which can often feel sub-human.

I'm hoping what I have is a real cold and not the flu. I have some aches, chills and a mild fever. It's nothing compared to what I had over Christmas and I still have an appetite so I do think it's a cold. Just not a fun one. The worst is my sore throat. I have one of those dry, dusty coughs. I've been up since 3:30am when my Tylenol wore off. I took another dose but I still can't sleep an hour later. The medicine has helped with my fever, headache and chills but my blasted throat! I even caved and put on some Vick's Vapour Rub. Nadda. First thing in the morning I'm making DH pick up some honey for my tea. I'm having a friend over so I hope it doesn't get worse.

Mrs Wez, absolutely love your nursery set-up! Animal All-Stars is such a cute, creative idea!

TaNasha, congrats on the scan! Enjoy your DVD (I think I'd be watching that on my sleepless nights...instead I watch our Simpsons and Futurama dvds)

Anna, find a baby name's list online and find some names you and dh like and just start saying the combinations out loud until you find one that sounds "right". What sounds like a natural combination is such a personal opinion. DH and I originally were going to go with the name Scott but we just could not find a single middle name to match. We found one that sort of worked--Daniel--but then realized it sounded even better if we switched the names around to have Daniel first then Scott. But it was an organic experience. Not much methodology to it.


----------



## TaNasha

Starry Night said:


> Anna, find a baby name's list online and find some names you and dh like and just start saying the combinations out loud until you find one that sounds "right". What sounds like a natural combination is such a personal opinion. DH and I originally were going to go with the name Scott but we just could not find a single middle name to match. We found one that sort of worked--Daniel--but then realized it sounded even better if we switched the names around to have Daniel first then Scott. But it was an organic experience. Not much methodology to it.

I think Daniel Scott is absolutely lovely!


----------



## DragonMummy

What about flynn alexander duncan? Or flynn sebastian duncan? I think as it's a short name it can take a longer middle name. Flynn nostradamus duncan... Haha!


----------



## Aaisrie

Chris suggested Amadeus [as a serious suggestion!] as a middle name for Atticus


----------



## Blue_bear

We are really struggling for boys names, its really hard! I think we have decided we will narrow it down to a couple and then decide when we get to meet the little fella. 

DM - Ive also had some numptys at work to, some of the punters thought it would be a great game to guess what i was having so have spent the last few days hearing, we told you it would be this, or oh really it should of been that.....just plain stupid comments! Last time i checked i couldnt pre-order! Lol. 

Another one that i have to say really pissed me and and get hubby rather annoyed too, was one particular woman that was looking at the scan photos and said, 'that cant possibly be a boy, it must be he umbilical cord, there is just no way it would be viable like that. Your silly if you believe that' And she went on and on from there saying the same things. I was furious! 
More to the point i think we are more likely to believe a trained sonographer rather than some stupid piss head! 

Seriously there is no mistaking it from the scan pics...everyone else can see it! (Well actually apart from my parents, bless them. But im sure they will see it wen i point it out to them!)

Anywho, rant over for me!

Sorry to hear people are disrespecting your dad Sof, you had all rights to say something. 

Have just eaten my bodyweight in biscuits! Probably not the most nutritional breakfast i could have chosen!

xx


----------



## melissasbump

Morning all! 
Was planning on a nice lay in but the bloody builders opposite woke me up at 730 and have hardly slept since! grrrrr!
Not much happening today, just chilling out as going to work this evening, boo hoo!
x


----------



## Doodlepants

What size clothes is everyone buying up to?
We have newborn and 0-3 months and I was thinking of starting on 3-6 months once we have all the clothes we'll need in the 1st 2 sizes. I can't remember what we did with Holly and we don't have any of H's old clothes as we gave them away.
Thanks x


----------



## Clareabell

Urgh can today go any slower? I have annual leave from tomorrow through to Tuesday but more importantly tomorrow is B or G day!! 

Serious case of CBA today, actually that seems to be everyday!

Sof people can be complete T**Ts pay no attention to them, I hate facebook for how people air all across it and think it's accessible to slag people off and start rows, bet they wouldn't have the balls to say that sort of stuff to your face! 

Talking of facebook has anyone watched the social network? I was thinking of getting it from Sainsburys but not sure if it's worth buying?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks for all your lovely comment ladies,

I had a phone call this morning from my oldest sister who was mortified to find out what had been happening. Apparently my little sisters boyfriend messaged her on facebook to let her know what is going on clearly he saw that I had to say something and didn't want any stress brought on Jake. Bless him.

So I am leaving it with the older sister to try and keep the peace between them. In all honesty my little sister has slagged off this other girls family aswell but it doesn't mean they can be disrespectful about my dad.

I just don't need the stress right now, So anyway!

Today I am going to go to boots and buy some vicks vapour rub, some oilbus oil (sp?) and some of thier boots own lemsip which is safe during pregnancy :thumbup:

Had a crap nights sleep! I kept waking up to a runny nose! Yes I snotted all over my pillow! (gross!) Urgghh I hate being ill.

Hope your all well 

:flower:


----------



## mummymarsh

wow.. if i sit and read these posts all day i would have given birth by time i have finished :)

so if you dont remind repeating when is everone due?? im due 3rd july :) xxxxx


----------



## mummymarsh

has my july beach bumps signiture worked?????


----------



## mummymarsh

mummymarsh said:


> has my july beach bumps signiture worked?????

no how do we do it???


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Sofiekirsten said:


> Thanks for all your lovely comment ladies,
> 
> I had a phone call this morning from my oldest sister who was mortified to find out what had been happening. Apparently my little sisters boyfriend messaged her on facebook to let her know what is going on clearly he saw that I had to say something and didn't want any stress brought on Jake. Bless him.
> 
> So I am leaving it with the older sister to try and keep the peace between them. In all honesty my little sister has slagged off this other girls family aswell but it doesn't mean they can be disrespectful about my dad.
> 
> I just don't need the stress right now, So anyway!
> 
> Today I am going to go to boots and buy some vicks vapour rub, some oilbus oil (sp?) and some of thier boots own lemsip which is safe during pregnancy :thumbup:
> 
> Had a crap nights sleep! I kept waking up to a runny nose! Yes I snotted all over my pillow! (gross!) Urgghh I hate being ill.
> 
> Hope your all well
> 
> :flower:

Forgot to mention my personalised bibs have come from ebay!

One says 'I have just done 9 months inside'

The other says ' Don't laugh daddy dressed me today'

I love them! :happydance:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

mummymarsh said:


> mummymarsh said:
> 
> 
> has my july beach bumps signiture worked?????
> 
> no how do we do it???Click to expand...

you need to take the spaced out from between both [ IMG ]


----------



## Doodlepants

mummymarsh said:


> wow.. if i sit and read these posts all day i would have given birth by time i have finished :)
> 
> so if you dont remind repeating when is everone due?? im due 3rd july :) xxxxx

Hi Mummymarsh! My original due date was the 3rd too! At my scan they moved me to the 28th of June but I'm staying here! :)

Do you know what you're having?

Re- the sig, just take out the spaces between the bit, copy and paste xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Doodlepants said:


> mummymarsh said:
> 
> 
> wow.. if i sit and read these posts all day i would have given birth by time i have finished :)
> 
> so if you dont remind repeating when is everone due?? im due 3rd july :) xxxxx
> 
> Hi Mummymarsh! My original due date was the 3rd too! At my scan they moved me to the 28th of June but I'm staying here! :)
> 
> Do you know what you're having?
> 
> Re- the sig, just take out the spaces between the bit, copy and paste xxxx[/QUOTE]
> 
> Hehe I don't know why I always ask 'do you know what you're having?' Someday I'm going to get a response of 'Yes, a baby!' :rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## mummymarsh

Doodlepants said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummymarsh said:
> 
> 
> wow.. if i sit and read these posts all day i would have given birth by time i have finished :)
> 
> so if you dont remind repeating when is everone due?? im due 3rd july :) xxxxx
> 
> Hi Mummymarsh! My original due date was the 3rd too! At my scan they moved me to the 28th of June but I'm staying here! :)
> 
> Do you know what you're having?
> 
> Re- the sig, just take out the spaces between the bit, copy and paste xxxx[/QUOTE]
> 
> Hehe I don't know why I always ask 'do you know what you're having?' Someday I'm going to get a response of 'Yes, a baby!' :rofl:[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> hahahah yes im having a baby :winkwink: we are having a boy :) my orginial date was 30th june and the scan then said 3rd july.....
> 
> is this your first???
> 
> thanks ill try taking the spaces out of the [ IMG ]
> 
> XClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Doodlepants

Yay you got the banner on! It took me ages! :dohh:

This is my second, we're having another girl :cloud9:

You'll have to tell Sofie- she'll add you to the front page. :happydance:

Is this your first?xxx


----------



## mummymarsh

Doodlepants said:


> Yay you got the banner on! It took me ages! :dohh:
> 
> This is my second, we're having another girl :cloud9:
> 
> You'll have to tell Sofie- she'll add you to the front page. :happydance:
> 
> Is this your first?xxx

how do you get the "how many weeks am i" signitures too???

this is my 2nd also... my daughter is 2 ! so one of each this time :) which is awesome coz that what we wanted...

i tried to email sofi but her inbox was full :0 lol....

xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Hehe I'm sure she'll see you on here don't worry!

For the other tickers, just click on mine and it'll open up a new window where you input your details and it generates your ticker, then you just copy and past the code to your siggy :)
xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

hi mummymarsh, glad you made it over, im due on 15th July , this is our first and we are staying team:yellow: xx


----------



## mummymarsh

melissasbump said:


> hi mummymarsh, glad you made it over, im due on 15th July , this is our first and we are staying team:yellow: xx

team yellow?? does that mean its going to be a surprise??? :D i wanted a surprise but i dont have the will power lol.... how are you finding yor first pregnancy then??

thanks doodlepants :) i sorted my ticker out ;) 

xxxx


----------



## mummymarsh

Doodlepants said:


> Hehe I'm sure she'll see you on here don't worry!
> 
> For the other tickers, just click on mine and it'll open up a new window where you input your details and it generates your ticker, then you just copy and past the code to your siggy :)
> xxxx

cor look at me got an avatar and everything now lol.....


----------



## curlew

Doodles - I bought up to 3 months when I had DS as it depends how quickly they grow as to what they will be wearing on their outer clothes. Although in saying that vests, bodysuits and sleepsuits never go wrong as they wear them til they are 18 months anyway so no harm in stocking up on those and it helps ease the finances when you are not on Mat pay.

I have just been sorting trhough DS's clothes from 6-9 months and realised I have shorts and T-shirts for him in the 0-3 month pile, the 3-6 month pile and the 6-9 month pile. Now either we had the most amazing summer ever which went from June to December in 2004, or he had a heck of a growth spurt when he was 2 months old, or people bought him things as presents and as he was a big baby when he was born they over estimated what size he would be in the summer months. I honestly can't recall but am pretty certain it wasn't that fantastic a summer!!!

Just had ds's two wee friends here for a couple of hours and it was bedlum, don't know how I am gong to cope with two boys of my own and stay sane :wacko:

Off to see tangled and then to pizza hut - yum yum.


----------



## melissasbump

mummymarsh said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> hi mummymarsh, glad you made it over, im due on 15th July , this is our first and we are staying team:yellow: xx
> 
> team yellow?? does that mean its going to be a surprise??? :D i wanted a surprise but i dont have the will power lol.... how are you finding yor first pregnancy then??
> 
> thanks doodlepants :) i sorted my ticker out ;)
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...


Yeah keeping it a suprise but its hard! I havent had a fantastic pregnancy so far... was very sick up till about week 16/17 getting better now although still on meds. Bubs is doing well so far though. How bout u? x


----------



## mummymarsh

[/QUOTE]


Yeah keeping it a suprise but its hard! I havent had a fantastic pregnancy so far... was very sick up till about week 16/17 getting better now although still on meds. Bubs is doing well so far though. How bout u? x[/QUOTE]

hopefullly you can begin to enjoy once you start feeling better... they say 2nd trimester is where you begin to bloom.....

mine hasnt been so great either was really ill for whole of december and half of jan- finallly recovered but now we are looking at potential problems with the baby so just got to see how things go.....

first pregnancy minus the odd blip was perfect! 

x


----------



## melissasbump

Oh im sorry to hear that, hope nothing too serious? Pregnancy is just 9 months of worry isnt it?! 
How old is your other little one? are they looking forward to the new arrival? x


----------



## mummymarsh

melissasbump said:


> Oh im sorry to hear that, hope nothing too serious? Pregnancy is just 9 months of worry isnt it?!
> How old is your other little one? are they looking forward to the new arrival? x

its complicated... ive posted a thread the problems forum called echogenic bowel syndrome which giives brief explanation and just started a journal in the journals page too....

husband and i are being tested to see if we are carriers of cystic fibrosis and the baby is not growing proprly at moment although he isnt too bad they need to keep an eye on growth every 3-4 weeks with scans...

yes whole 9 months is a bloomin worry lol.....

xxx


----------



## mummymarsh

oh and Lilly is 2 years old..... she is a december baby :)

x


----------



## melissasbump

Sounds like worrying times for you, im sorry that you are goingg through that, hoping for the best possible outcome for you. :hugs:

Lily is a lovely name! 
Its quiet on this thread at the mo but all the ladies here are lovely and its an addictive thread xx:thumbup:


----------



## mummymarsh

melissasbump said:


> Sounds like worrying times for you, im sorry that you are goingg through that, hoping for the best possible outcome for you. :hugs:
> 
> Lily is a lovely name!
> Its quiet on this thread at the mo but all the ladies here are lovely and its an addictive thread xx:thumbup:

strange as it sounds we are not overly worried yet.... we are quite positive at moment...

im addicted to this whole site and i only joined up yesterday afternoon hahaha.... 

is there anyway to see when you log on when people hav e replied to threads you have posted on? i keep going into the subscribed threads link and doing it that way...

xxx


----------



## mummySS

Hi mummymarsh, welcome! :flower:

How is everyone today? Sun's shining here. I feel sick. That's about it from me lol!


----------



## melissasbump

mummymarsh said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like worrying times for you, im sorry that you are goingg through that, hoping for the best possible outcome for you. :hugs:
> 
> Lily is a lovely name!
> Its quiet on this thread at the mo but all the ladies here are lovely and its an addictive thread xx:thumbup:
> 
> strange as it sounds we are not overly worried yet.... we are quite positive at moment...
> 
> im addicted to this whole site and i only joined up yesterday afternoon hahaha....
> 
> is there anyway to see when you log on when people hav e replied to threads you have posted on? i keep going into the subscribed threads link and doing it that way...
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Im not the most clued up person either but i think you can find the threads you hae posted on via your profile page.. 

Hi MummySS! its quiet in here today! x


----------



## mummymarsh

hi mummyss 

it was gorgeous here this morning now as miserable as anything.....

x


----------



## mummySS

melissasbump said:


> Hi MummySS! its quiet in here today! x

I know really quiet! Mel quick question for you: Does your sickness medication get rid of nausea, or just it just stop you throwing up? I haven't thrown up for a couple of weeks now, but the sickness seems to be getting worse! i'm wondering if it's worth asking for meds...


----------



## fifi-folle

MummyMarsh: UserCP on the left of the blue horizontal brings up subscribed threads as well as all the other options. It took me ages to work that out!


----------



## Doodlepants

Is anyone getting/ has anyone got one of these?:
https://www.doomoo.be/doomoo_seat.php

I want one but don't know if it'll be one of those things that never gets used? I've already got a bouncer and swing...
xx


----------



## melissasbump

mummySS said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Hi MummySS! its quiet in here today! x
> 
> I know really quiet! Mel quick question for you: Does your sickness medication get rid of nausea, or just it just stop you throwing up? I haven't thrown up for a couple of weeks now, but the sickness seems to be getting worse! i'm wondering if it's worth asking for meds...Click to expand...

For me.. it pretty much clears up the nausea as well as the sickness, i have moments, usually 1st thing in the morning i may sick up a wee bit of bile but thats not all the time and i can handle that! 
The 1st meds which was called Buccastem didnt touch my sickness, actually made it worse, but im on cyclezine now which is a lot better for me, you are allowed to take up to 3 pills a day but i only need 1, which is better anyway as it makes you a bit drowsy, but just taking one gets me though the day. I also take 50mg of B6 in the evenings as thats also meant to help the sickness.


----------



## melissasbump

Hey doodles they look good! If you have a bouncer and a swing though i would say that you dont need it but hey! why not! xx

Have you got a playmat/gym yet? ive set my heart on the fisher price rainforest gym, anyone had/got it? xx


----------



## mummymarsh

Doodlepants said:


> Is anyone getting/ has anyone got one of these?:
> https://www.doomoo.be/doomoo_seat.php
> 
> I want one but don't know if it'll be one of those things that never gets used? I've already got a bouncer and swing...
> xx

WOW... love that.... but we have bouncer too so i wont be getting one :( i think its one of those things you have to get before bouncer and swings otherwise wont get used.... unless u vidit people alot and maybe use it for travel???? 

xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Mel I have a rainforest gym, it's the 3in1 one:

https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.205-28...campaign=GSF_TescoDirect&utm_content=205-2845

I am now thinking I like the other rainforest one better.... :) I have a couple of gyms though, we like to keep spares :) So I won't be getting anymore! xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Lamaze do a really good space themed one- I'm still trying to convince Holly to be an astronaut! x


----------



## melissasbump

Doodles this is the one i like.. xx

https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.208-1547.aspx

It has good reviews i think x


----------



## melissasbump

is it weird that the only hot drink im having at the mo is hot lemon juice? Got onto it a couple of weeks ago when my cold was bad and i just keep drinking it! My baby is getting a sour taste! xx


----------



## mummySS

Doodles i love the doomoo! Never seen that before. It seems like a useful thing to stick your baby on after a feed as it keeps them tilted. Although i guess you probably dont *need* it along with a bouncer and swing...


----------



## Starry Night

I think some of the toys and extra gear I'll leave up to people to give as gifts if they want. My siblings and I all HATED our Jolly-jumpers as babies and only my sister liked the swing so I'm not going to go out of my way to get those. Yet every baby I know loves his/her exe-saucer so I'm definitely getting one of those. I was told by my brother that a playpen is a waste of space and money but since we're moving out of province we need a traveling bed. And it comes with a bassinet floor level so that's what I want to use when the baby is first born. That way I can keep him in our room the first few weeks without having to have him in our bed. I'm too afraid of DH hurting him in his sleep as sometimes he attacks things (he's a violent dreamer at times).


----------



## Doodlepants

melissasbump said:


> Doodles this is the one i like.. xx
> 
> https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.208-1547.aspx
> 
> It has good reviews i think x

Thats the one I like too! Although I don't think I can convince Martyn that we need 2 rainforest gyms! :dohh:

I have a nice one from m and s too, it looks like the ladybird one that mamas and papas do. 

Is anyone going to use a sling? Holly didn't like hers until she was older, then went in a backpack. I've got a babybjorn one in the hope that Lorelai likes it better than Holly did! x


----------



## BlueViolet

I just got a call from my doctor's office and they offered to change my appointment from 2:30 tomorrow to 12:30 today. I soooooo want to take it, but I have to babysit this afternoon again. I'm dying to find out the gender and it's such torture to pass up this opportunity. Big sigh! :dohh:


----------



## Doodlepants

Kudos on the willpower blue! I was bursting to find out too! Oh well, only tomorrow- not long to wait! xx


----------



## mummymarsh

melissasbump said:


> is it weird that the only hot drink im having at the mo is hot lemon juice? Got onto it a couple of weeks ago when my cold was bad and i just keep drinking it! My baby is getting a sour taste! xx

with lilly i was addicted to oranges (well clemintines) every day before i started work i would buy a pack and i would eat them all before day was out... people said my baby would turn into an orange lol...

i also used to wash my hands with the flash bleech spray and sit at my desk sniffing my hands (weird lol)

this pregnancy i cant stand the bleach and hve not had any urges for oranges either....


----------



## DragonMummy

Afternoon all! Am in bed with a heat pad on my lower spine, completely off my tits on cocodamol. Poxy bloody pelvis! Rang the mw today to chase up my physio referral. Hi mummymarsh! Welcome to our little haven. This thread is lovely. We all get on well and there's no judgement or malice. We're just all doing our best to muddle through! I'm Lindsay and i'm due on the 1st. I have a little boy called Harry (nickname Dragon hence my username) who is 4.5 and we're expecting a baby girl following fertility treatment. So excited to be having one of each! Although we saved so much of Harry's stuff... Am going to be ebaying for a year at least!


----------



## Starry Night

Yes, welcome to mummymarsh!

I am due on the 10th and we're expecting a little boy we're calling Daniel. I go by my screen name here. I'm 27 but will be 28 next week and DH is 30. We're expecting our first child after a loss and we have a cat named Waffles who has no idea how her life is about to change. lol


----------



## mummymarsh

DragonMummy said:


> Afternoon all! Am in bed with a heat pad on my lower spine, completely off my tits on cocodamol. Poxy bloody pelvis! Rang the mw today to chase up my physio referral. Hi mummymarsh! Welcome to our little haven. This thread is lovely. We all get on well and there's no judgement or malice. We're just all doing our best to muddle through! I'm Lindsay and i'm due on the 1st. I have a little boy called Harry (nickname Dragon hence my username) who is 4.5 and we're expecting a baby girl following fertility treatment. So excited to be having one of each! Although we saved so much of Harry's stuff... Am going to be ebaying for a year at least!

hiya :)

im totally addicted :) 

yes one of each is exciting whoo.... i saved lots of lillys just incase but we got a boy (which we wanted actually) 

XXX


----------



## melissasbump

yay my new maternity jacket has arrived! woo hoo!! x:happydance:


----------



## mummymarsh

melissasbump said:


> yay my new maternity jacket has arrived! woo hoo!! x:happydance:

i need a new maternity jacket too. where did you get yours from?????


----------



## melissasbump

dorothy perkins, i tried to post a link the other day but it didnt work, its on their website, is cream with 3 buttons, they do the same one in black and its cost £45. I really like it! x


----------



## mummymarsh

dorothy perkins is my FAVE shop ever :) x


----------



## mummymarsh

melissasbump said:


> dorothy perkins, i tried to post a link the other day but it didnt work, its on their website, is cream with 3 buttons, they do the same one in black and its cost £45. I really like it! x

ooo i love it :) and its a mac so perfect for summer too x


----------



## Clareabell

Welcome Mummymarsh, My name is Claire and I am 27, this is my first baby due on 30th June. We find out tomorrow what we are having, cannot wait!!

Im sooooo bored at work!! Hope you start to feel better soon DM, my doctor said i have PGP and have my good and bad days, the co-codomol does the trick but i also become a space cadet on it.


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> What about flynn alexander duncan? Or flynn sebastian duncan? I think as it's a short name it can take a longer middle name. Flynn nostradamus duncan... Haha!

omg DM lol but they sound good... i will see what Andy says... i think he might be just like his mummy and only have first and surname lol


----------



## Hann12

Hi mummymarsh, welcome! I'm Hannah, due on the 16th July with my first baby and staying team yellow too! 

Starry - will try not to have anymore weird dreams about you :)


----------



## fifi-folle

eugh, just had docs on phone, explanation for my week of spotting is Bacterial Vaginosis, looks like a week of antibiotics for me! Just glad there's an explanation!!!! Might ask for thrush meds prescription at the same time though as I always get thrush after antibiotics.


----------



## mummymarsh

hi claire, do you have a preference??? most people say no but i wanted a boy (obv wouldnt have been disappointed if it was a girl) so we could have 1 of each and thats what we are having.

good luck for your scan :) my next scan is 14th march and cant wait to see the boy :) 

go team yello ;) i didnt have the will power and patience to wait lol...

x


----------



## MrsWez

Hi, MummyMarsh. I'm Michele, I'm 26 due on July 12th with a little boy, Jonathan.

mummyss, I still feel nauseous after I take Zofran but not like I'm going to throw up.

Blue, you have more willpower than me.

AFM, I set up my date for my 4D ultrasound :happydance: It will be on April 28th at 10AM. It's my birthday present from my inlaws. My 27th birthday is on April 30th.


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh I had NO urge to stay yellow! I was so certain i'm carrying a girl that I needed to know! The spending has started in earnest despite killjoys saying don't buy anything they might be wrong. 
I've just thought, every gender predictor I did was right! The only one that said boy was the red cabbage and then I was told you're supposed to do it before 10 weeks. Sorry if i'm rambling. The cocodamol has kicked in and i'm twatted...


----------



## melissasbump

mummymarsh said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> dorothy perkins, i tried to post a link the other day but it didnt work, its on their website, is cream with 3 buttons, they do the same one in black and its cost £45. I really like it! x
> 
> ooo i love it :) and its a mac so perfect for summer too xClick to expand...

its really lightweight and FITS OVER MY BUMP YAY! X


----------



## DragonMummy

grrrr DH has just got home and we've had a row. Basically I've tried to get some housework done but it's all left now as my backs given up and he's come in saying he'd rather i didn't do anything as i've just created more mess. Fuck's sake at least I'm trying to do things! he'd be more pissed off if he came home and I HADN'T done anything! All it is is a pile of washing on the landing that I've turfed out of the back bedroom while I was tidying in there, 

Am in so much pain I've not even had lunch - can't make anything. Harry's had a banana, a packet of crackers and a peperami, bless him. Fortunately he' happy with that but not exactly nourishing!


----------



## Clareabell

Mummymarsh - Im secretly hoping for a girl, but a happy healthy baby is really all that I want. 

I have not bought any maternity clothes yet, i desperately need them but am currently making do with leaving my normal trousers undone and wearing a bump band over the top. I dont think i will get away with it much longer its not very comfortable.


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire the sooner you buy them the more use you'll get out of them!


----------



## Clareabell

Yep so true, i dont know why i have not got some yet, I just begrudge the money but im now thinking it is well worth it for the comfort!!!

15 minutes of this crappy day left!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Dm sorry you're having a bad day... Maybe this'll cheer you up!! I totally think we should all get these for respective OH!!



> New Dad-Father's Day Gift -Playing Horsie has never been so fun with the "Daddle"! A great gift for the new Dad or for Father's Day...and don't forget Grandad! - Link in case you ACTUALLY want to buy one!

https://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/babyshowergifts_2131_44278914


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, hope you're feeling better. I think your husband should regard you as a valiant hero for making an effort to do house chores when you're feeling so crappy. 

Clareabell, you should definitely go shopping after work. Most maternity pants are super comfy. Also, ask around and you might get some hand me downs.


----------



## DragonMummy

what do you mean "in case" you want to buy one. Who wouldn't? Thats fucking brilliant!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Out of interest, do you get the Dad with it? He's really quite cute...


----------



## Aaisrie

DM next you'll be wanting to buy the kid too LOL


----------



## mummySS

haha the kid is super cute too. For a minute i thought it was your OH and daughter Aaisrie! but i think your DD is a bit younger than that, no?


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea, she's nearly 2 and WAYYYY prettier... am I biased?! LOL

This is Chris and I last... March I think?

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/2010-03-10142022e.jpg

And Chris with Saraya [it's the most recent one I have of them!! SHOCK!] from August last year!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/sarayaanddaddy.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and this was Saraya about 2 weeks ago - she wanted her picture taken because she had ponytails in!! It's not a great photo though lol

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/IMG_0368.jpg


----------



## Jenni4

OMG!!!! She's so adorable!!! Love it!!


----------



## Clareabell

What a beautiful little girl! Love her ponytails not suprised she wanted her pic taken lol!! 

A- you look so much like my friend it's uncanny! Lovely little family! :)


----------



## kanga

:hi: July beach bumps

I'm due 1st July and we had our anomoly scan today so its all getting a bit real now!

Can I join you lovely ladies x


----------



## Blue_bear

Hi mummymarsh and kanga, welcome :) Mummymarsh I'm due the 3rd to with a baby boy :)

Ive been at work all day at am now shattered, time goes so slowly its painful. 

Arsenal are playing tonight so hubby will be glued to the tv, means i will be needing lots of entertainment on here!!

I need to go and soak my back in the bath....I shall return!


----------



## Aaisrie

Awwww thanks girls :] Sorry for all the photos but I just want to add one more because I just love this photo, this was literally 30 seconds after Saraya was born... You can see the umbilical cord at the bottom and no I hadn't birthed the placenta yet, the cord hadn't been cut yet either!!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Saraya/0309/08032009265e.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Lovely photos aaisrie! 

Just on my way home and trying to catch up! 

DM hope you are feeling okay, I find those back warming patches are surprisingly nice but obviously not going to take the pain away! 

Just started reading the hypno birthing book, will update you when it gets interesting! 
Just on the train, does anyone find it weird when people sit next to you when there are loads of spare seats? I mean why do that?!! It's just weird! Sorry clearly not pregnancy related :)


----------



## Clareabell

Welcome Kanga, congrats on having a boy!! 

That's such a cool pic Eve, she looks so alert. I'm desperate for a water birth with as little meds as possible!! Ha ha that's the theory anyway, will prob be screaming for an epidural before I know it!


----------



## Aaisrie

Clare I think if you go into it relaxed and trusting your body to be able to do it it goes a long way to getting you what you want [obviously there are situations no-one can help like baby getting distressed etc but I mean purely from a coping with pain point of view] I went into it totally relaxed and had a water birth with no gas and air, nothing... I tried the gas and air but it made me feel really sleepy... I even crowned her head without the MW noticing which was funny!!


----------



## Blue_bear

perhaps i wont be getting in the bath just yet, hubby has beat me to it!!

Eve, those pics are gorgeous!

Hann, i commend you for getting a train on your own...i couldnt do it!


----------



## Doodlepants

Welcome Kanga! Congratulations on joining team blue!! How's your pregnancy going so far? Is this your first?

Lovely Pics Aaisrie!! I am determined to get my water birth this time round, I'm booked in for the birth centre at the hospital so fx'd!
xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls!! And thanks for putting up with my random photo spam LOL


----------



## Clareabell

Woo hoo i actually managed to get an avatar!! so impressed with myself!


----------



## Hann12

Aasirie - maybe a stupid question, when you had the water bath did the water go cold by the time you delivered? I like the thought of a water birth but only in hot(ish) water (soothing). 

Blue bear - I survived the train and the weird lady!


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh good question Hann! Funnily enough I thought about that today! I'm hoping it stays heated as I only stay in the bath for so long- it has to be warm!x


----------



## Hann12

Doodlepants said:


> Oooh good question Hann! Funnily enough I thought about that today! I'm hoping it stays heated as I only stay in the bath for so long- it has to be warm!x

Thats what I was thinking, can't imagine it would be fun sitting in cold water!
Or do you only go in once you are literally about to give birth?


----------



## XSunshineMumX

On;ine for a bit so going to try and catch up :D


----------



## Doodlepants

Hann you can labour in there and get out to deliver or deliver in the pool.

I'm currently looking into having a home water birth. I have too many questions to make a decision now though. I'm going to talk to my midwife when I see her next month.
x


----------



## melissasbump

Aaisrie said:


> Dm sorry you're having a bad day... Maybe this'll cheer you up!! I totally think we should all get these for respective OH!!
> 
> 
> 
> New Dad-Father's Day Gift -Playing Horsie has never been so fun with the "Daddle"! A great gift for the new Dad or for Father's Day...and don't forget Grandad! - Link in case you ACTUALLY want to buy one!
> 
> https://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/babyshowergifts_2131_44278914Click to expand...

both very cute! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann12 said:


> Aasirie - maybe a stupid question, when you had the water bath did the water go cold by the time you delivered? I like the thought of a water birth but only in hot(ish) water (soothing).
> 
> Blue bear - I survived the train and the weird lady!

Nope, they kept topping it up to keep the temperature constant, it has to be warm for the baby obviously but I had to keep icecubes in a cloth on the side for my head because labour [even people who don't waterbirth say] makes you really warm so I kept getting too hot and had to use the icecubes to cool down.



Hann12 said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> Oooh good question Hann! Funnily enough I thought about that today! I'm hoping it stays heated as I only stay in the bath for so long- it has to be warm!x
> 
> Thats what I was thinking, can't imagine it would be fun sitting in cold water!
> Or do you only go in once you are literally about to give birth?Click to expand...

You can only get in when you're past a certain cm dilated otherwise it slows you down. Some people just use it as pain relief and then get out to birth, I had the whole birth in the pool. After they'd cleaned her up and done the cord they let the water go to birth the placenta and the MW massaged my tummy to help it, it just flopped out and I was then able to rinse myself and get out... it was nice because I was all clean.


----------



## Aaisrie

melissasbump said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Dm sorry you're having a bad day... Maybe this'll cheer you up!! I totally think we should all get these for respective OH!!
> 
> 
> 
> New Dad-Father's Day Gift -Playing Horsie has never been so fun with the "Daddle"! A great gift for the new Dad or for Father's Day...and don't forget Grandad! - Link in case you ACTUALLY want to buy one!
> 
> https://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/babyshowergifts_2131_44278914Click to expand...
> 
> both very cute! xxClick to expand...

Mel they're not mine!! That's just the picture for the "Daddle"!!!


----------



## samzi

Im wanting a waterbirth this time round if poss. Im yet to be asked by a mw what kind of birth i want. I might just mention it next time i see her.


----------



## melissasbump

Aaisrie said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Dm sorry you're having a bad day... Maybe this'll cheer you up!! I totally think we should all get these for respective OH!!
> 
> 
> 
> New Dad-Father's Day Gift -Playing Horsie has never been so fun with the "Daddle"! A great gift for the new Dad or for Father's Day...and don't forget Grandad! - Link in case you ACTUALLY want to buy one!
> 
> https://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/babyshowergifts_2131_44278914Click to expand...
> 
> both very cute! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Mel they're not mine!! That's just the picture for the "Daddle"!!!Click to expand...

oh....:blush: sorry im at work at the mo and only half consentrating!:wacko: xx


----------



## mummySS

Ooh aaisrie gorgeous pics of your DD! and it's nice to see your face too :) Your whole birth experience sounds really positive. I am not sure about a waterbirth for me yet. I think it sounds nice in theory - but i don't particularly like being wet so perhaps not for me :haha:

Clare - lovely avatar pic. 

Kanga - welcome :flower:


----------



## amand_a

Love the water birth pic. I was desperate for a water birth with DD but got transferred to another hospital and induced so it didn't happen. This time im not allowed because im having (hopefully) a VBAC so I plan to stay home as long as possible to use my own shower and bath.
Still stressed about the lack of movement, I'm only feeling pressure occasionally now, didnt help that a friend lost her baby at 17 weeks last week. I really don't remember being this stressed with DD.


----------



## MrsWez

love your pictures, Aaisrie. Your daughter is so adorable. I wish I could have a water birth but there are no facilities close to where I live. I'd have to drive at least 2 hours away. :(


----------



## DragonMummy

I would have been a water birth had Harry not taken it upon himself to turn round the wrong way just before i was meant to deliver him....


----------



## Tor81

How are you feeling Starry? Sounds like you're suffering hun so hope you feel better soon.

Get well soon to SK too, sending you HUGS.

Clareabell, good luck for "B or G day" tomorrow! I saw Social Network at the cinema, was good so worth buying if it's not too expensive.

Curlew, how was tangled? DH really wants to see it but last week I took him to Black Swan & tonight to Kings Speech!

Wecome MummyMarsh & Kanga!

Doodle, the Doomoo looks fab, I want an adult sized one!!

Aaisrie, Saraya is gorgeous, (and Chris isn't bad either - felt I had to add that as he was being left out!)

Did anyone have any advice about maternity dresses?

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Tor I have several. They're cut to flatter your bump whatever the size. I've been wearing them since 12 weeks x


----------



## mummySS

Alas no Tor, sorry no advice about mat dresses... I have a wedding this weekend and i am just wearing a regular dress in a kind of baggy style (lol i'm making it sound really horrid but it's not i promise). Have you checked out asos, when i looked they had quite a lot of stuff? 
xx

Ooh forgot to say - good luck for the scan tomorrow Clare!


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> I would have been a water birth had Harry not taken it upon himself to turn round the wrong way just before i was meant to deliver him....

darn kids, they are naughty before they are even born. :winkwink:


----------



## MrsWez

Tor, I get most of my maternity clothing from Target and Motherhood Maternity. I don't know if these options are availablet to you as I live in the States.


----------



## Starry Night

:sick: I feel awful. It's not the flu (thank goodness) and my fever only lasted a day but the headaches and pains and sore throat and wracking coughs....ugh...I'm so miserable...I feel like this has to be the worst of it and the morning will show a new me. I'm hoping!

Kanga, welcome to our thread! :flower:


----------



## MrsWez

Starry Night said:


> :sick: I feel awful. It's not the flu (thank goodness) and my fever only lasted a day but the headaches and pains and sore throat and wracking coughs....ugh...I'm so miserable...I feel like this has to be the worst of it and the morning will show a new me. I'm hoping!
> 
> Kanga, welcome to our thread! :flower:

:hugs: The flu and cold are running rampant through my workplace. I have been saved thus far. I got the flu shot and am drinking OJ everyday for Vitamin C. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Starry Night

I feel dumb as it was my plan to get the flu shot all along but kept forgetting to ask about it each time I saw my doctor. Oh well. I would still have caught this cold. I'm at home most of the time so I can only guess that I caught it at the hospital last week. I get sick EVERY time I go there. Grrrr.....

I'm drinking OJ, drinking tea with honey, eating soup, taking Tylenol and sucking on cough candies. I have to be pretty doped up to be able to sleep thanks to my coughing and painful throat (it feels like it's ripping in half even when I'm not coughing). So I'm doing all that I can with home remedies. It's not the worst illness ever but it is making me whiney. lol

Can illness make your baby less active? I've hardly felt him today. I felt the odd wriggle this morning once my Tylenol kicked in but haven't felt anything besides that.


----------



## MrsWez

You couldn't have known you were going to get sick so don't be hard on yourself. I don't know about the illness making baby less active. When I was on Phenergan, he was less active as it is a sedative. Maybe the Tylenol is making it harder to feel him as it's a pain killer? :shrug: I wish I could tell you. The tea with honey sounds good. Add a bit of lemon and it sounds even better.


----------



## mummySS

Poor you Starry, sounds truly horrid. The good news is that it'll be gone very soon :)


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not feeling baby today and I'm starting to get nervous. I can't help it. I really hope it's the Tylenol dulling my senses to his movements but I'd think a good kick would still be felt.


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, back from my business trip, boy was it gruelling :wacko:
Starry I too am very sick with a bad cold (not flu) but bad sinuses, aches, congestion and cough and shortness of breath. I had to fly across the country to Toronto like this and endure 5 days of meetings.
My baby was very quiet the day I was the most sick, she hardly moved at all which was 2 days ago and then yesterday she was super hugely active, but I was around a lot of noise and I was starting to feel better so I think that is why she came around.
today was grueling busy with meetings and flying and I took a tylenol for congestion pain and I only felt her a couple of times. 
try not to worry, when you arent feeling good he is probably resting too
as soon as you are feeling better or around loud noises, bet you will feel your LO lots.

how is everyone else? 
going to bed soon, soooooo happy to be home!!
:hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

Hi ladies, I'm still here. I've been having a lot of issues with the site working lately. Either it won't connect to it, or it will connect rather slowly, and then I can maybe view 2 pages, before it boots me off. I haven't had issues with the rest of my internet, so I assume it's just the site.

Been feeling really off lately too. A little depressed as everyone is talking about nurseries and clothes etc. And I put so much time and thought into Devon's nursery, and no one has ever seen it, and now Ian is wanting to paint over the pink right away. And it has just been a bit depressing. I love her room, and I even bought the cutest light switch cover, and now we have to trash it all, and the only people who have ever seen it are a couple of family members...

I don't know. So just a bit depressed. And I had an appointment with my Dr yesterday and she just opened my weeks 13 blood work and told me my iron levels were really low back then. So she estimates they are even lower now (5.5 weeks later :roll: ), so I have to start taking iron tabs 3x's a day. She said it could take awhile to start noticing any effects from them. I guess they tested my stored iron levels, so no the avaialbe stuff, but the stuff your body holds in reserve, and 5.5 weeks ago it was a 6, and now she estimates I am probably down to a 3. For non pregnant women, you should be from 20-120.... So yeah, pretty low there. Nothing left in the reserves. Maybe that has had an impact on my depression right now too...

But I've read all 30 pages of posts I missed, so I have caught up with everyone, but there is no way I can respond to everything...

I have a question though. What kind of discharge, if any, are you ladies getting? I'm just curious. You all know my labour, and Devon's death, were brought on by a raging case of BV that went untreated because no one believed I was infected, right? Well, about a week back, I started getting that irritated, kind of itchy/burny feeling, with a little thin discharge. I decided it wasn't yeast/thrush, as it seems I suffer from BV more often that yeast, and BV is far more dangerous... so I filled my antibiotics for BV and am almost done the course. I'm also on Erythromyacin every day to prevent a uterine infection. So 2 antibiotics, and yet today, when I was standing up, I felt a little wetness all of a sudden. Went and wiped, and sure enough there was discharge on there. It was whitish or clear, not thick, not thin, no smell... So now I'm wondering, is this a normal kind of pregnancy discharge? Do other's get this? I mean, it would be pretty odd to get any other kind of infection right now with 2 antibiotics in my system right?

I don't think its a sign of an infection, because with Devon, it was very thick and snotty like, and tons.... I mean tons of it when I wiped. I was worried it was actually my mucous plug coming out. This stuff was just whitish, non smelly, and not globby or anything..

So do other's get a discharge? And if so, what is is like? Do you all of a sudden just get that wet feeling, and then you wipe and its there on the toilet paper?


----------



## Aaisrie

Sorry I can't really answer Sherri.. I'm still bleeding so I don't really know what my discharge is like. As for the nursery you should take lots of photos of it for sure, it sounds beautiful <3

Poor you Starry, hope you get well soon!!


----------



## Starry Night

Sherri,

First, it's good to hear from you! I think the watery discharge is OK as long as it's clear and doesn't smell. I do get it from time to time. I still plan on asking my OB about getting tested for an infection when I see him on Tuesday as I've had the odd itch or burning feeling too. But it's so random (go days without that feeling) and my discharge is normal that I'm not sure what could cause that other than being sweaty down there (which I get a lot).

I'm sorry you've been feeing depressed. :hugs: Devon will always be a special little lady. I can't imagine how hard it must be to redo the nursery. Is there anything you can keep the same?

Britt, thanks for that. I'm glad I'm not the only one who experienced this and I look forward to feeling my little boy again. Actually, I think I feel some wriggling now (he seems to wriggle more than kick lately). My Tylenol has worn off and yet the chills and aches haven't returned so I'm hoping I'm over the worst of it...now I just have this darn runny nose and sore throat.


----------



## Blue_bear

Good to hear from you Sherri, sorry you have been having a hard time again. 
I have been having a fair bit of discharge, kinda clear. I actually started to worry yesterday that it could be some of my waters as i had a little gush when i went to the loo, but i think i was just worrying. Will keep an eye on it. But in simple answer to your question, yes have been feelin pretty wet generally.

Not much happening for me, bubs was pretty active yesterday. Little monkey has taken to jumping around when i start to eat...feels like my stomach is in a washing machine :sick:
At work again in a bit for another dull, boring and ridiculously slow day....:cry:


----------



## kanga

Aaisrie, what a lovely pic! A real action shot I bet it brings back all the great memories. I'm hoping for a waterbirth too, it seems relaxing and I like the fact I will be the first person to touch my baby

Amanda, dont worry about lack of movement. I have had none so far, boo hoo, although I can't wait to feel it more too x

My pregnancy has been rpetty uneventful so far. I've had a few moments when I've thought the worst but I'm sure we all get that. We were lucky at the outset too that we got scanned every 2 weeks so we have lots of pics to look back on x

Thanks for making me feel so welcome everyone. You are a chatty bunch :thumbup: - I'm going to catch up on the rest of the posts now! xx


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, sorry to hear some of you are ill - hope you start to feel better soon :hugs:

Welcome to the newbies! 

I feel so hungry all the time, does anyone else?! I have dinner but am still hungry afterwards and end up eating cereal or some sort of junk! :nope: Finding it really hard to get full up then i feel bad when i go to bed as i've eaten so much!


----------



## fifi-folle

Sherri what support have you had to deal with your grief over Devon? The only reason I ask is because the reflexologist/maternity care therapist I saw on Monday made a big deal over how I am reacting to this pregnancy in relation to how the miscarriages have affected me. What you have been to is obviously going to make being pregnant again very difficult, especially as you come up to the time when you delivered. You had a beautiful daughter who will never be forgotten. Please share some pics of her nursery! (If it's not too tough for you).
As for discharge, it turns out I have BV so I'm not a good person to ask! 

Starry hope you feel better soon. Personally when I am not well I don't feel baby so much, I think because your focus is on the bits of your body which are bothering you. But if you are concerned obviously phone your OB.

Britt hope you feel better too!

AFM I'm still feeling low, could have done without having to talk about our losses, it's really brought it back to the surface, I was much happier in denial!!!:ignore: But it's better to deal with it now I guess. Starting antibiotics today for BV so hopefully that will stop the spotting. Still was off work yesterday and today, car was in the garage yesterday so HAD to stay in, was lovely. Today I'm off to get hair cut and this evening go and buy some second hand reusable nappies!!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Sherri!

Good to hear from you!

Yes alot of discharge is really normal in pregnancy just aslong as its not smelly or has a weird colour to it.

AFM- Jakes pram arrived yesterday! :happydance:

OMG it's lush! can't wait to use it!

Will post pictures later of the pram and my huge bump!

:flower:


----------



## mummymarsh

does anyone get cramps and pains quite low down around where ya pelvis is????

bit vague i know.. went to midwife with them at bout 8 weeks and she said sounds l ike ligament pain, would it still be ligament pain now????

xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

mummymarsh said:


> does anyone get cramps and pains quite low down around where ya pelvis is????
> 
> bit vague i know.. went to midwife with them at bout 8 weeks and she said sounds l ike ligament pain, would it still be ligament pain now????
> 
> xxx

You could have Pelvic Gurdle Pain or SPD hun...

Next time you see your mw I would mention it to her that you still have the pain in your pelvis

:flower:


----------



## mummymarsh

Sofiekirsten said:


> mummymarsh said:
> 
> 
> does anyone get cramps and pains quite low down around where ya pelvis is????
> 
> bit vague i know.. went to midwife with them at bout 8 weeks and she said sounds l ike ligament pain, would it still be ligament pain now????
> 
> xxx
> 
> You could have Pelvic Gurdle Pain or SPD hun...
> 
> Next time you see your mw I would mention it to her that you still have the pain in your pelvis
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

hope its not SPD!!! it tends to come and go..... but i clean at ym daughters nursery in evenings and its quite straining so i may have just pulled a muscle.... 

will mention it tho.... makes me panic tho coz of the issues with baby right now :/

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

It could also be RLP, the baby doubles in size from 15 - 20w and so causes a LOT of stretching and pains


----------



## mummymarsh

Aaisrie said:


> It could also be RLP, the baby doubles in size from 15 - 20w and so causes a LOT of stretching and pains


my baby isnt growing too great at moment either so maybe that has something to do with it.... i havee to have growth checks so will ask mw at next appt

x


----------



## melissasbump

morning everyone!

Claire.. good luck for your scan today!

Starry, glad you are feeling a bit better, im still getting over my cold from 2 weeks ago, the snot just keeps on coming! sorry tmi!:wacko:

Britt, sorry that you arent feeling great either, colds can make you feel so rotten. x

Hi Sherri, sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down, i can only imagine howe hard it must be re the beautiful nursery you created for Devon.:hugs:
i cant assist with the discharge question either im afraid as its not a symptom ive really had, however the type of discharge you are describing does sound normal in pregnancy xx

Hi B bear, hope your day isnt too boring!! x

Kanga, welcome to beach bumps! i havent had any movement yet either:wacko:

Freckles, i know what you mean re feeling hungry all the time, im terrible, especially at work, its loke im contantly looking for the next edible thing i can shove in my mouth! :dohh:

Fifi, sorry to hear you are feeling low, enjoy the haircut though i always find getting my hair cut makes me feel great, for a little while anyway! x

Sofi, yay for the pram arrival! cant wait to see it and your bumpage!

Mummymarsh, i dont know if this is the same but i get a lower stomach ache if ive been walking about for about 10 mins or more, werid i know! im just putting it down to the weight of the baby on my ligaments.


Well AFM!! I got home from work last night and decided that i wanted some hot lemon drink so OH made it for me and we went up to bed (this was around 1230) after i had drunk it i laid down and soon i started feeling a real burning sensation in my chest up into back of my throat making my mouth really watery it was really grose and made me feel sick, anyway i went off to sleep thinking the heartburn would just go off. I woke up again at 215 and had the same feeling, suddenly wanting to be sick i made it to the bathroom .. nearly to the toilet but then spectaularly projectile vomited all over the toilet, floor and walls! It was disgusting!! OH obviously heard me, he got up straight away, sent me back to bed and proceeded to spend the next 15 minutes clearing up all my sick.. bless him , hes a saint! When he got back into bed i just kept apologising and thanking him, he told me to shutup and just said "in sickness and in health":blush:
I have never really experianced hearburn before but it was HORRIBLE and the moral of my story is? Dont have hot lemon before bed!!:dohh:

Dont feel particularly great this morning either, i think its mainly just lack of sleep, back at work this evening so got the day to chill out xx


----------



## Clareabell

Thanks for all the good lucks! I'm so excited to see the little one again. I got woken at 4am this morning by the little wriggler kicking by bladder, and never got back to sleep. On the plus side I got to catch up on alot of my sky + shows.

Sorry that you were so sick Mel, that's horrid. I feel really lucky in that I have never vomited and only had nausea for about 6 weeks. However I have had two uti's and a kidney infection since January.

Hope those with colds start to feel better soon. :) 

Sherri - I have had increased discharge my whole pregnancy. It changes all the time but is generally the white fluid type you describe. It's nothing to worry about
my doctor said as long as it's not smelling, green or lumpy it's normal. 

Suppose I better get my arse up, bathed and dressed! Does anyone else hate washing, drying and straightning their hair! Mines fairly long and I despise doing it! I'm such a stig! :)


----------



## Jenni4

Just thought I'd add my 2 cents about the discharge.., It's funny that this is being brought up right now, because when i stood up at work today I felt a lot of discharge coming out...enough that I thought maybe something was wrong. But ever since I became pregnant I have had a lot of discharge...thin, white...I don't think it smells...I've never tried to smell it.... I thinks it's a pretty normal occurance.


----------



## Hann12

I have had increased discharge, sometimes I feel quite wet actually, not pretty! It's normally thin and clear but has been a bit thicker at times, I've tried not to worry too much which is hard! I had what I assume was thrush a few weeks ago and the pessary got rid if it but I still had external itching and I wondered if it was BV but I used bio fem gel and that seems to have stopped it so I think I must have just irritated the area, I hope anyway. I think the general thing is that there is always something that we are worried by, every day we post to say something concerns us because we are carrying such precious loads. Sherri for you it must be even harder because you have had some sad things happen before. I'd say just keep doing what you are doing, I.e. Asking the midwives and dr's and keep asking us here. I think that's the great thing about this thread that we are all so open and try to help each other. 
Not sure if that really helps but I hope so.


----------



## mummySS

Hi everyone! Goodness Melissa that sounds horrific. You poor thing. Bless your hubby for being so lovely... When i had a cold i used to have hot lemon loads before bed, for some reason lemon seems to calm my sickness. But i guess everyone has their own triggers. If i so much as sniff garlic, which i normally love, i chunder. 

Sherri - good to see you back here hun. I'm really sorry to hear you've been down, and honestly, it's totally understandable that you're not ready to say goodbye to Devon's pink room. You can probably reuse some of the stuff though right, so there will always be a little bit of her in what the baby uses. As for the discharge, I have had none until the past week or so, and every so often I feel a little trickle and there is a tiny bit of white/clear stuff. At first I worried, it felt like that feeling when your period comes on. But no, just a little bit of white. That's happened a few times but i'm not worrying about it, seems fairly normal to me. And what you're experiencing seems pretty normal too. 

Clare - look forward to hearing about the scan! As for the hair washing, yes, when i can be bothered to wash it these days, i have been leaving it 'au naturel', which for me means FRIZZ. yuck. i hate it but frankly i just can't be arsed! :rofl: (i dont go out much these days cos of the sickness but if i do, then i do straighten it. But it is major effort). 

Mummymarsh - it sounds like you are experiencing round ligament pain. From what i gather on SPD it is excruciating. I also get weird cramps and pains in that area but they are never so bad, nor last so long, that i worry about them. Anyway best to check with your MW. 

Fifi - sorry to hear you're feeling low. :hugs:

SK - yay for pram! I like seeing your bump as you are always a couple of weeks ahead of me!

Nothing exciting to share from me really. I was up til 3am last night finishing off some work for a deadline, so am shattered. I am leaving my daily coffee quota til about 5pm though, as i know that's when i will need it the most! :coffee:


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

Just quickly- if anyone's interested, Vertbaudet have a promotion on atm, spend over £20 and get £15 off and a free gift :) We got Holly some headscarfs and got this for Lorelai:
https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-g...tm?ProductId=702170002&FiltreCouleur=6346&t=6

We got a free jungle sleeping bag with our order!
If you spend over £60 you get free delivery (which I'm my opinion they should do for free anyway! Jojo do!)
xxxx


----------



## curlew

Hi typed out a really long post and now its gone. Am too shattered to do it again.

Hello to the newbies

Hugs to all those who need them.

Sherri glad to see you back.

AFM: Been awake since 4am as had to take mum to the airport at 5:30am. woke at 4am for a wee and couldn't get back to sleep grrrr. Then had to go into glasgow for a second dress fitting so am just back and absolutely shattered. Fortunately I decided to take the train in as I think it is likely I would have fallen asleep on my way home if I had been driving. early dinner and bed for me and DS tonight!!!

Hopefully catch up tomorrow.


----------



## curlew

Doodlepants said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just quickly- if anyone's interested, Vertbaudet have a promotion on atm, spend over £20 and get £15 off and a free gift :) We got Holly some headscarfs and got this for Lorelai:
> https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-g...tm?ProductId=702170002&FiltreCouleur=6346&t=6
> 
> We got a free jungle sleeping bag with our order!
> If you spend over £60 you get free delivery (which I'm my opinion they should do for free anyway! Jojo do!)
> xxxx

Hi Doodles is there a code for the £15 off and free gift?


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle Jojo only do it for mainland, for me shipping is £4!! extortionate!


----------



## mummySS

Lol Doods you are the shopping queen! I love hearing all your new shopping exploits and different products, keep them coming! Even though i'm not shopping for bubs yet, i am duly saving a lot of links into my favourites :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

mmmm raspberry icepop :thumbup:

feels so good on my throat

:flower:


----------



## Doodlepants

Curlew, it's 4704.

It was sent to me in an email- they're always sending me stuff like that- if you sign up (just to their site- not a credit account or anything) then they send offers through a lot.

Boden are always having promotions too- I haven't used their's yet as although their childrens clothes are lovely, I wasn't overly impressed with their baby stuff.

Also- don't forget to sign up to mamas and papas and request a catalouge and you'll get a £5 giftcard- no minimum spend and there's a sale on atm! :)

A- £4! Thats awful! It should be free wherever you are! It's not like they're a budget shop!

I can't decide on what to get with my voucher- if anyone's got a sec could you please have a look and let me know!:
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/produ...uantity=1&h_item=S756E36B2&id=s0007395&type=s
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-girls-romper/s0008075/type-s/

Thanks! xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Sofiekirsten said:


> mmmm raspberry icepop :thumbup:
> 
> feels so good on my throat
> 
> :flower:

Mmm I've been living off icepops for the last few weeks! It seems I have a never ending cold! :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle I'd choose the first one definitely!! I love M&P... they know me by name in the store... lol


----------



## mummymarsh

Doodlepants said:


> Curlew, it's 4704.
> 
> It was sent to me in an email- they're always sending me stuff like that- if you sign up (just to their site- not a credit account or anything) then they send offers through a lot.
> 
> Boden are always having promotions too- I haven't used their's yet as although their childrens clothes are lovely, I wasn't overly impressed with their baby stuff.
> 
> Also- don't forget to sign up to mamas and papas and request a catalouge and you'll get a £5 giftcard- no minimum spend and there's a sale on atm! :)
> 
> A- £4! Thats awful! It should be free wherever you are! It's not like they're a budget shop!
> 
> I can't decide on what to get with my voucher- if anyone's got a sec could you please have a look and let me know!:
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/produ...uantity=1&h_item=S756E36B2&id=s0007395&type=s
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-girls-romper/s0008075/type-s/
> 
> Thanks! xx

ooo i love them both :D i hoope boys clothes are jsut as cute and nice... i loved buying all lillys little baby grows and things....

xxx


----------



## Sherri81

OMG, Melissa, that puking thing sounds horrific!!

Starry, hope you feel better soon.

Welcome newbies!

And wow, I guess it was a good time to ask about discharge, lol. If I have to say it was like anything, it would be combination of lotion plus the wetness you get when you are really horny. Sorry, didn't know how else to put it, lol. So, it sounds like it might be normalish, and now I wonder if it has something to do with where we are in our pregnancies, as it seems like there is a lot of it going around.

The strangest thing happened to me last night, and I don't think I need to worry, but you ladies will need to tell me if this sounds normal... So I was lying on my side on the couch, and it felt like this muscle up one side of my stomach was getting stretched really tight. It didn't hurt, but it just felt really stretched. So I decided to roll onto my back, and all of a sudden, it felt like that muscle ripped!! Like it just tore all the way up my side, and it hurt so damn bad!! So I didn't move for about 10 minutes, and then I tried to sit up, and there was residual pain. But then it went away and I was fine. So what on earth was that?!?!

Fifi-folle, I hope your haircut makes you feel better. I was considering getting a trim too, since I haven't had a cut or colour since 2 dys after Devon passed away. But I decided it might be best to wait until after the baby is born. As for help... I haven't received any help. I didn't have the 90.00 bucks and hour it would have cost for private sessions, and I heard there was one grief counsellor in town, but she operated out of the Senior's Home, and was really only meant to deal with Senior's who had lost friends when they died in the home. So I haven't seen anyone, and no one asks when I go to the Drs how I'm doing or anything... I don't know, they all kind of focus on this pregnancy, and that's it. And I don't talk to my family anymore, (stopped after the first month), because my dad would say things like 'You don't need to talk about Devon everyday you know.' And I wasn't.... I would maybe mention once every week or two, and usually only after we'd been to the cemetary and noticed something missing off her grave. So I would call to see if they had taken it for some reason, and would get told no (so yes, people steal off baby's graves). And that would be the only time I would mention her to my dad. My mom just tells me I need to be over it by now. So I don't actually talk about her to anyone.

Would you ladies mind if I put up some pictures of her room?? I just really put alot of thought into it, and I never even got to do the whole 'nursery' thread in the Tri threads or anything. It was just done, and then... that was it. Usually the door is closed, and the only one who goes in there is Ian to open curtains or turn the heater down.

I really should take pics anyways to preserve it. I'm sorry to trouble you ladies with this stuff... I know it's more stuff that needs to be talked about on the Loss forums. Sometimes it just gets strange, as there is such a run over right now in this pregnancy and Devon's pregnancy...


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh I would love to see your pictures Sherri! -If it's not too painful for you xxxx


----------



## Clareabell

I'm back from the scan and we are team .......... PINK!! I'm so excited and DH is really chuffed. 

Baby is doing brilliantly and everything appears to be going well!! Very happy!! :)


----------



## fifi-folle

I am sorry no one has thought to offer you support. I don't know if there are any bereavement charities in Canada (there must be) or baby loss charities that you could contact for support, maybe telephone counselling? It would be lovely to see Devon's room if you are up to it. 
Personally I see no problem with you talking about both pregnancies, we are all individuals and we bring our own histories to the thread and the point of this thread is to support each other through our pregnancies. 

Haircut has perked me up a bit but I am feeling exhausted now! I've gone from just below the shoulder to a longish bob. It was lovely to see my hairdresser, she's been cutting my hair since I was 14 and I've not been back to that town since I got pregnant. She was so excited for us!


----------



## Tor81

Congrats on team pink Claire!! I know what you mean about doing your hair at the moment, I would say I despise it but it is definitely a chore rather than a pleasure, and I&#8217;m worse that MummySS, not only do I leave it to go frizzy sometimes but I also go to work like that!! It&#8217;s not that horrendous, I do put some calming cream in, but it&#8217;s nowhere near how it should look with the straighteners!!

SK, loving the sound of raspberry icepops right now, I&#8217;m home from work at a decent hour & patiently waiting for DH to get home so we can eat. SK &#8211; looking forward to the pram & bump pics later.

Good to have you back Sherri, we were a bit concerned by your silence, please do post some pictures of Devon&#8217;s nursery, I bet its beautiful. And as for the discharge, it sounds completely normal to me, just keep an eye on the colour & smell.

Fifi, what are the symptons of BV?

Freckles, I too am hungry pretty much all the time, and its even worse just after I&#8217;ve eaten! I ate a huge lunch yesterday & 10 mins later my stomach was rumbling so much the girl who sits next to me could hear it! 

Mel, your DH sounds amazing, your story almost brought a tear to my eye. I&#8217;d like to think my DH would act the same, luckily I haven&#8217;t had to test him! 

Doodle, thanks for the shopping tips, I love the &#8220;I&#8217;ve stolen your heart&#8221; but both are gorgeous. 

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Of course we would love to see them Sherri, i am honoured you want to share them with us x


----------



## Sherri81

Congrats on the baby girl Clareabell!

No, I don't think it would be too bad to show the pics. Maybe it would feel nice, so that people can see what she was supposed to have... It's hard to eplain why the nursery was so important to me. With Greg, we lived in... I don't know what you ladies would call it there, but here we call it a trailer, or mobile home. Its not like the travel trailer's or caravan's which you girls are probably thinking of. Anyways, it was a newer one with panelled walls that had an oily kind of finish on it, so we couldn't really do a damn thing to Greg's room. All we could do was curtains and a 4 inch Winnie the Pooh border, which kept falling off. And we didn't have much money, so we just had the standard white Walmart nursery furniture.

But now we are in a house, and we could do whatever we wanted. So it was just a really special thing to finally be decorating this room the way we wanted to...

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/Devonsroom1.jpg

So these are the curtains my mom made. You might be able to see there are little butterflies and ladybug's and such all over them.

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/Devonsroom2.jpg

These are the stripes Ian hated painting so much. We argues for 9 hours about the mathematics required to space them. I was right, of course.

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/Devonsroom3.jpg

This is the light switch panel. I don't really know what to do with it now...

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/Devonsroom4.jpg

And this is just the opposite wall. I was wanting to find some craft store butterflies made out of netting or something, and suspend them from dowelling rods from the ceiling so it looked like they were fluttering in the corner and coming into the room. We had her name on this wall too, you can still see the nails in the wall where it was arched. And I was going to find some random butterfly and ladybug clings to just put on the walls at random spots.

The whole room was inspired by the most beautiful little blanket my mom had found for her. It was so fuzzy, and it was white with all different coloured polka dots on it: beigy yellow, hot pink, light pink, and green. So we put that into the casket with her in the end since it was really her's and had inspired the whole bedroom.


----------



## curlew

thanks for the code Doodles. have just got a couple of pairs of trousers for the wee one for £8.99 - cool. I would go for the first outfit personally but both are cute.

Sherri - please post your pictures I am sure the room is beatiful.

Clarebell congrats on team :pink: yeh pinks must be catching the blues now.

right I am off to bed - I know its only 6:30pm but I am out on my feet.

Catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## mummySS

Wow Sherri... words fail me. That is just beautiful and i'll be honest brought tears to my eyes. You obviously thought about it so carefully and so lovingly... xx


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri, Devon's room is gorgeous, it's so sad she never got to sleep in it. :(


----------



## Clareabell

Sherri Devons nursery is beautiful I love it, butterflies are gorgeous they were a running theme through my wedding! You can see how much time and love you put in to it, it's just perfect!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Sherri Devons room is absolutley stunning!

:flower:


----------



## Tor81

Sherri, Devon's nursery is truely stunning, you can tell how much thought & love has gone into it. Completely understand why its so difficult for you to even contemplate redecorating.

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Sherri, it's so beautiful :hugs: I'm sure Devon would have loved it xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations on having a girl Clareabell!!!

Surely team pink have caught up?! x


----------



## topazicatzbet

the room is beautiful hun, im sure she would have loved it.


----------



## fifi-folle

Sherri what a beautiful room. Devon was lucky to have parents who put so much love and effort into preparing for her arrival, it is heartbreaking that she never got to see it. 

Tor81 I didn't have many symptoms other than slightly weird smelling discharge, lots of discharge though. I just put the smell down to my nose being oversensitive. Then I had spotting which prompted me to go to hospital, they did swabs and found BV. TBH I think I may have had this exact same combination of symptoms in the past and put it down to thrush, oops. Glad they did swabs!!! Although the anti biotics are in the form of a cream which you fill an applicator with then insert into your vagina, eugh. And no BDing for a week. :(


----------



## Sherri81

Thank you so much ladies... Its just, you know, I can't really start a thread in Second Tri and be like, this was the room my daughter was supposed to have. So I just never really had an outlet to show her pictures...

Now I see the topic of BV is coming up because you have it Fifi, and other's are going to start to wonder to... So even though it might scare you ladies, I have to really advocate for getting things checked out if you think something is happening.

Yes, my case was extreme, as it was kind of a perfect storm of problems. There were artificial stitches in the portion of the cervix that extends into the vagina, and it was slightly irritated (as those things are bound to be, as it's foreign after all). But then you add the heat, and the moistness of the vagina all on its own, and all of the bacteria that is down there as well... and it was just a problem waiting to happen. Then you get the Dr pushing her gloved finger in there irritating things, and then the scan probe, which irritated things more, and she pushed external bacteria inside, then I was putting Progesterone suppositories in there 2x a day... So as you can see, kind of a perfect storm.

BUT...

My symptoms, at the outset, weren't that bad. Discharge.... LOTS of discharge. It was mainly clearish white, but it was a snotty consistency. I actually wrote a thread in 2nd Tri asking about the mucous plug, as I thought that's all it was... It wasn't until the infection was very advanced, in my case, that the discharge took on any smell, turned grey, and had blood in it.

BV is the most common infection of the vagina there is. It is actually more common that yeast/thrush, its just that they have similar symptoms, so many people mistake BV for yeast, and treat accordingly. That's why Vagisil made that pH test kid to see what you have, (but they don't sell it in Canada).

Main symptoms of BV, irritation, some slight pain or stinging when urinating, pain around the clitoris, discharge, the discharge may smell, but usually is odorless until after you've had sex which is when it can take on a fishy smell, the discharge can be thin and whitish, but can change due to sexual activity etc...

Now, how similar does that sound to yeast/thrush... pretty similar right, except with yeast you get a chunky discharge. But that doesn't always happen right away.

So when you are in doubt, you really need to get it checked out, as BV is not something you want to leave. The only reason I didn't get checked by the Dr this time, was because I was already on Flagyl for BV, thereby making it almost impossible for me to get this, and it would mess up any swabs they did anyways...


----------



## Starry Night

Devon's nursery is gorgeous. Thanks so much for sharing. And thanks for the encouragement to ask our doctors about testing for BV. I was already going to mention it to him at my next visit but was kind of chickening out (I feel like a hypochondriac).

AFM, little baby gave me a good kick this morning. It came out of nowhere and really startled me. lol I've been feeling rolls and wriggles throughout the day. He is much more a squirmer than kicker thus far. Even on the ultrasounds you can see him doing barrel-rolls and his arms and legs making twitching motions or waving randomly around. What a tiny spazz! He's so much like his father! LOL

I think my cold is finally coming to a head. My throat was hurting so bad this morning and I had such wracking coughs that I was crying...in a warbled, croaking way as I had lost my voice. But now it's finally more manageable. Still feel icky and my nose is running but I can handle it.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:growlmad:

Can't find my chuffing camera to take a bump picture

:dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh Sherri I am loving the nursery.... I can well understand why you would be reluctant to change it. Could you not modify it so that the theme remains similar? Change the pink to blue at the bottom, then make the pink stripes yellow? Do you have any close girlfriends you could gift the soft furnishings to perhaps so they don't have to be "disposed" of. I can't imagine how difficult it must be, especially as Tiger is around the same size as Devon would have been, if a tiny bit smaller. And I know how loved and precious she is already without even meeting her.

Anywho, big love to you honey. xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and has anyone seen my pelvis? it seems to have crumbled and disappeared....


----------



## Blue_bear

The nursery is gorgeous Sherri, perhaps you could just paint the pink bits on the walls but keep the stripes, i think they look lovely. Seriously, thank you for sharing them with us.

I text my mw about my discharge today, she must be pretty sick of me by now! She text back saying it could be thrush, which i know it isnt, or if its enough to fill a pad then it could be my waters. Other than that its normal to have increased discharge.
So, im trying to reassure myself that its fine, especially as lots of you others seem to have the same. 
I cant remember who said it earlier but i had the exact same coming on my period feeling earlier too. 

Congrats on team pink Clare! We must be near even numbers now?

I was told im huge again today :( That i could possibly only have 1 on there or maybe i was due sooner than i thought! Oh yeah, or my baby is gonna be a monster!
Wish people would back off, as if im not emotional enough already!!


----------



## mummymarsh

sherrie the nursery is lovely :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> oh Sherri I am loving the nursery.... I can well understand why you would be reluctant to change it. Could you not modify it so that the theme remains similar? Change the pink to blue at the bottom, then make the pink stripes yellow? Do you have any close girlfriends you could gift the soft furnishings to perhaps so they don't have to be "disposed" of. I can't imagine how difficult it must be, especially as Tiger is around the same size as Devon would have been, if a tiny bit smaller. And I know how loved and precious she is already without even meeting her.
> 
> Anywho, big love to you honey. xxxx

I was going to suggest something similar when I saw the nursery. It would be such a shame to change all of it, you did such a gorgeous job, Sherri! Could you maybe just change the pink at the bottom to green or blue, but keep the stripes? The whole nursery is just lovely. 

Congrats on team pink, Clare!

AFM, I hit 21 weeks today. I woke up scared because I had some severe pain in my abdomen that even got me dizzy, but it passed as soon as I started calming down and thinking rationally. The baby is so incredibly active today, rolling around and making my belly completely change shape, that I wonder if it didn't hit something or do something that caused all the pain. Thankfully I'm feeling fine now though, so I can enjoy my milestone.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Found the camera!

Ok so I am going to over load you with loads of pictures because I am just amazed at how big my bump has grown again!

So this is my bump at 19weeks & 4 days - this is just for comparason....



And this is todays! 21 Weeks & 2 Days






I can't believe the difference!

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

BB i just tell people it's 90% cake..... Seriously, I was told H was gonna be a monstro baby. He was 6lb 6oz. If you had a small bump people would ask if you really are pregnant which would be just as tedious. Tell them to sod off and keep their beaks out. And be proud of that big assed sexy bump!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> BB i just tell people it's 90% cake..... Seriously, I was told H was gonna be a monstro baby. He was 6lb 6oz. If you had a small bump people would ask if you really are pregnant which would be just as tedious. Tell them to sod off and keep their beaks out. And be proud of that big assed sexy bump!!!

Thanks DM :blush:

I must get round to taking a bump piccy so you can all see how monterous i am (not), not now tho as my mis-matching pjs are not a good look :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

wow Sof - gorgeous bump! Can tell you're younger and slimmer than me - you have a beautiful bump, mine looks a bit like an overcooked dumpling but I love it all the same! 

Ooh forgot to mention, I came over all funny today! I met up with a couple of my TTC buds on here today in town and when I got there I just felt a bit queasy. Was about 1045 and I'd had a piece of jammy toast and a glass of water at about 10 so I didn't think much of it. Then when we were in Gap I completely nearly flaked. They had to escort me to Costa and get me some juice. Felt much better after sitting down for 15 minutes but would have passed out on the ground had I not sat down so quickly!


And I have decided to ignore the annoying people suggesting the scan might be wrong. Went wild in the aisles today!

Romper - i think you'll agree, worth nearly passing out!

top and a little pair of jeggings to match

Dress - not practical but who could resist?

Another romper and I got the matching hat too

Plus they do a range in store that they don't have on the site which is white with red and navy tulips on. I got a little white cotton top with flower pattern on it with some white leggings and a matching hat, plus 2 packs of 2 vests.

Then in M&S (I accidentally fell in on the way back to the car :blush:) I got:

these sleepsuits, plus these and some very cute vests. 


Am soooo poor....


----------



## DragonMummy

BB dodgy mismatched PJ's are my primary wardrobe these days :rofl:


----------



## mummymarsh

Sofiekirsten said:


> Found the camera!
> 
> Ok so I am going to over load you with loads of pictures because I am just amazed at how big my bump has grown again!
> 
> So this is my bump at 19weeks & 4 days - this is just for comparason....
> 
> View attachment 170786
> 
> 
> And this is todays! 21 Weeks & 2 Days
> 
> View attachment 170787
> 
> View attachment 170788
> 
> View attachment 170789
> 
> View attachment 170790
> 
> 
> I can't believe the difference!
> 
> :flower:

skinny mini :) minus the bump lol.... xxx:flower:


----------



## Rachyroux

Hi guys Just thought i'd update, hope you and your bumps are doing great
Had my scan yesterday, baby seems to be healthy and I'm having a baby girl :)
was gutted that I couldn't get a scan picture though. Wasn't told I'd have to pay BEFORE scan.

Sofiekirsten- Lovely bump !

xx


----------



## Starry Night

Sofie, gorgeous bump! I can definitely see the growth. My own bump has really grown the past few days. I can no longer suck half of it in so I think it's safe to say I've officially 'popped' now. Am waiting for 20 weeks to take another bump photo.

Congrats on reaching 21 weeks.


----------



## melissasbump

Sherri.. i cant view your nursery pics at the mo as my prehistoric work pc wont let me, i shall look later x

DM.looks like you had a productive day, i was able to view the floral romper, loving it!! x

SK, Great bump pics! im gonna have to take some updated ones although these days im too scared to look in the mirror! :wacko: i think mine is 90% chips and chocolate!

SB Congrats on 21 weeks! xx

Clare. congrats on team :pink: exciting news! x

well im at work again.....:wacko:


----------



## Starry Night

It really looks like Team Pink is catching up! Maybe surpassing the Blues? I am so super excited to be having a boy but I think I will miss out on buying all the adorable clothes that they make for little girlies. Boys seem limited to hoodies or preppy clothes in the "cute" department. But they also have a greater variety of onesies with funny sayings. My sister bought one for us that reads: Little Kid - SUPER Powers. LOL What makes it so great is DH is a comic-book geek and loves superheroes.


----------



## melissasbump

congrats on team:pink: Rach! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Sof can you add my :pink: to the front page pls hun? x


----------



## Sherri81

Oh, and Sophie, can you add my blue stork for tema blue to the front page??

Yeah, with the nursery, we were thinking of just taking off the chair rail, doing a blue, or possibly a brown, and then putting the rail back up. So it won't be changing too terribly much. Ian said he is NOT redoing the stripes, so they will stay beige, green and white. Now, we just have to find a blue or brown that matches those colours. I haven't tried to put too much thought into his nursery, which makes me feel bad, as I feel like I am denying him. But what I would maybe like to do is find some material with vintage style bi-planes on it, and use the blue from there on the walls... and then maybe hang some older style model planes from the ceiling, like I would have done the butterflies for her. But this will all come much later on. I figure if he's born alive, and makes it, then that is when we will do the nursery.

And I had such lovely bedding picked out too. I did the Rosebud line from Mothercare, because it was the only bedding I could find anywhere that had some really unfussy looking sheets, with just stripes and such. So we had ordered the stuff and had it sent to Ian's aunt in England. And thank God she is such a procrastinator, because she had it at her house (150.00 Canadian for just the rug, a blanket, and 2 sets each of top and fitted sheets), so she hadn't sent it, but had called and enquired, and it would have cost 120.00 Canadian to ship it to us. So quite a lot for bedding. But could you imagine the cost if we then had to send it back to her and have her return it?? That would have been 220.00 gone for nothing!! Won't be doing that again... :roll:


----------



## Tor81

Looking good SK, what a bump!

And congrats on team pink Rachy.

I've just done a quick count on the front page & we have 4 team pinks, 6 team blues & 6 of us staying team yellow. Although I think there are still a couple more to be updated when Sofie gets a chance.

Ok, I'm off to the fridge where I know a Cadbury's chocolate gateau is hiding!

xx


----------



## Starry Night

I definitely think the stripe colours work for a boy's or gender-neutral nursery. And there's no need to rush anything. Babies don't know what are supposed to be boy colours or girl colours.


----------



## SugarBeth

Nice bump, Sofie!

15 more days until we find out the gender of this little one! Who is currently being very silly and makign it hard to type - My elbow is resting against the side of my belly and the baby is distorting me and kicking so hard against my elbow that my hand keeps slipping! Little bugger! :haha: To be honest, it scares me a bit sometimes when I'm laying still, this baby is so powerful already I almost dread how things are going to be in third trimester!

My belly was hurting so much last night, it felt like it was trying to stretch further than it could. I feel like I went through a growth spurt just overnight. The pictures I took this morning look much bigger than the pictures just from last week! I guess it's about time it's started to grow!


----------



## DragonMummy

Tor I'm on my way.... can't get enough chocolate right now!


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> Tor I'm on my way.... can't get enough chocolate right now!

Same with me - there was a sale last night on peanut butter chocolate eggs, and I'm sad to say that I added to my chocolate stash by a lot. I've been chomping my way through pack after pack of kit kat as well. :blush:


----------



## melissasbump

SugarBeth said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Tor I'm on my way.... can't get enough chocolate right now!
> 
> Same with me - there was a sale last night on peanut butter chocolate eggs, and I'm sad to say that I added to my chocolate stash by a lot. I've been chomping my way through pack after pack of kit kat as well. :blush:Click to expand...

peanut butter chocolate eggs.... oh my! :thumbup:


----------



## Hann12

SugarBeth said:


> Nice bump, Sofie!
> 
> 15 more days until we find out the gender of this little one! Who is currently being very silly and makign it hard to type - My elbow is resting against the side of my belly and the baby is distorting me and kicking so hard against my elbow that my hand keeps slipping! Little bugger! :haha: To be honest, it scares me a bit sometimes when I'm laying still, this baby is so powerful already I almost dread how things are going to be in third trimester!
> 
> My belly was hurting so much last night, it felt like it was trying to stretch further than it could. I feel like I went through a growth spurt just overnight. The pictures I took this morning look much bigger than the pictures just from last week! I guess it's about time it's started to grow!


So jealous SB - I STILL haven't felt a proper kick :(


----------



## mummymarsh

[/QUOTE]
So jealous SB - I STILL haven't felt a proper kick :([/QUOTE]

me either and im nearly 21 weeks with my 2nd :shrug:


----------



## SugarBeth

Well, my first kick was in my 18th week - before then I didn't feel ANYTHING - not even butterflies or fish tails. One day I just got kicked about three times, and then every day after it happened more and stronger. Even though I love feeling the baby, I didn't expect to have such a strong baby already - I'm barely sleeping at night from all the movement already! (didn't expect to have that problem for weeks yet!) So just hold on, I'm sure you'll get your kicks soon! :thumbup:

I'm just hoping Baby doesn't give the doctor too hard of a time while at the ultrasound. Baby seems to love being tricky, who knows if we'll get the gender at all!



Hann12 said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Nice bump, Sofie!
> 
> 15 more days until we find out the gender of this little one! Who is currently being very silly and makign it hard to type - My elbow is resting against the side of my belly and the baby is distorting me and kicking so hard against my elbow that my hand keeps slipping! Little bugger! :haha: To be honest, it scares me a bit sometimes when I'm laying still, this baby is so powerful already I almost dread how things are going to be in third trimester!
> 
> My belly was hurting so much last night, it felt like it was trying to stretch further than it could. I feel like I went through a growth spurt just overnight. The pictures I took this morning look much bigger than the pictures just from last week! I guess it's about time it's started to grow!
> 
> 
> So jealous SB - I STILL haven't felt a proper kick :(Click to expand...


----------



## Hann12

I've got a scan on Monday so looking forward to it as I'm starting to worry things could be wrong. Its so hard not to worry isn't it?
I want to book a 4D scan at week 28. That would mean (if all is fine) that I'd have one at week 19 (the one on Monday), one at week 21 (the normal 20 week scan), one at 23 weeks and then one at 28 weeks then thats it until the little one pops out. 
Just hope everything is okay!!


----------



## Sherri81

Chocolate, blech!! Heartburn city. And Zantac 75 twice a day doesn't really do much for me.

I'm kind of on the Lucky Charms thing right now. It says on the boxtop its a great source of Iron. And I believe everything a boxtop tells me.


----------



## mummymarsh

Sherri81 said:


> Chocolate, blech!! Heartburn city. And Zantac 75 twice a day doesn't really do much for me.
> 
> I'm kind of on the Lucky Charms thing right now. It says on the boxtop its a great source of Iron. And I believe everything a boxtop tells me.



ohh how i wish i was in the US to have lucky charms..... i used to eat them when we went on holiday to US AMAZING :) send me a box over :winkwink::winkwink:

xxxx


----------



## SugarBeth

mummymarsh said:


> Sherri81 said:
> 
> 
> Chocolate, blech!! Heartburn city. And Zantac 75 twice a day doesn't really do much for me.
> 
> I'm kind of on the Lucky Charms thing right now. It says on the boxtop its a great source of Iron. And I believe everything a boxtop tells me.
> 
> 
> 
> ohh how i wish i was in the US to have lucky charms..... i used to eat them when we went on holiday to US AMAZING :) send me a box over :winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

:haha: Is it a good source of iron? I've also been enjoying them in the mornings. 

I give up on avoiding things that give me heartburn - water gives me heartburn! It's crazy. I just keep tums around everywhere.


----------



## DragonMummy

they did do them over here for a bit back in the 80's, early 90's..... i used to love them.


----------



## melissasbump

my favourite US cereal is that captain crunch, the peanut butter one, you have way better cereal than we do! there used to be an amercian shop near where i lived and they sold it for £8 a box! i used to get it for birthdays and christmasas! x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

What the hell are lucky charms?

I am guessing they were before my time when they were out in the UK?

:flower:


----------



## SugarBeth

ooh, peanut butter captain crunch is the best! Definitely want to run out to the store and grab some. I just got coco puffs last night because of my chocolate kick!

It never occured to me that the UK has different cereals, they're such big companies I figured they wouldn't only be national!


----------



## melissasbump

SugarBeth said:


> ooh, peanut butter captain crunch is the best! Definitely want to run out to the store and grab some. I just got coco puffs last night because of my chocolate kick!
> 
> It never occured to me that the UK has different cereals, they're such big companies I figured they wouldn't only be national!

SB.. The worst thing is.. they are the SAME companies like Kelloggs and Nestle but you get all the good ones and they dont bother to supply them here! :wacko:


----------



## SugarBeth

melissasbump said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> ooh, peanut butter captain crunch is the best! Definitely want to run out to the store and grab some. I just got coco puffs last night because of my chocolate kick!
> 
> It never occured to me that the UK has different cereals, they're such big companies I figured they wouldn't only be national!
> 
> SB.. The worst thing is.. they are the SAME companies like Kelloggs and Nestle but you get all the good ones and they dont bother to supply them here! :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh, how terrible! I'm so sorry you don't get any of these cereals, I'm a big cereal lover.

I wonder why they don't supply them there?


----------



## DragonMummy

I blame Jamie Oliver....


----------



## Tor81

SugarBeth said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Tor I'm on my way.... can't get enough chocolate right now!
> 
> Same with me - there was a sale last night on peanut butter chocolate eggs, and I'm sad to say that I added to my chocolate stash by a lot. I've been chomping my way through pack after pack of kit kat as well. :blush:Click to expand...

Too late girls, it's all in my belly! :haha:

xx


----------



## MrsWez

I've been getting painful Round Ligament Pains on my left side. And a cough and sniffles.


----------



## mummySS

Mmmm i LOVE lucky charms. You can actually still get them here in the Selfridges food hall.. for... erm... around £5 a box :blush:

Ooh the other US cereal i love... Cinnamon toast? is that what it's called? i think we used to get that here too. OMG and talking of cinnamon i looove Cinnabon. We get that here now but not everywhere, i dont think i have a local one. 

Droooool....


----------



## melissasbump

mummySS said:


> Mmmm i LOVE lucky charms. You can actually still get them here in the Selfridges food hall.. for... erm... around £5 a box :blush:
> 
> Ooh the other US cereal i love... Cinnamon toast? is that what it's called? i think we used to get that here too. OMG and talking of cinnamon i looove Cinnabon. We get that here now but not everywhere, i dont think i have a local one.
> 
> Droooool....


Cinabon! OMG! Evertime i go into London I HAVE to go to Cinabon! There used to be one at Lakeside too but think its gone now! And cinamon toast, we can get cinamon grahams which are kind of the same but not as nice...


----------



## MrsWez

mummySS said:


> Mmmm i LOVE lucky charms. You can actually still get them here in the Selfridges food hall.. for... erm... around £5 a box :blush:
> 
> Ooh the other US cereal i love... Cinnamon toast? is that what it's called? i think we used to get that here too. OMG and talking of cinnamon i looove Cinnabon. We get that here now but not everywhere, i dont think i have a local one.
> 
> Droooool....

Love Lucky Charms, and I think the cereal you are refering to is Cinnamon Toast Crunch. I love CoCo Puffs too.


----------



## Aaisrie

I've had pregnancy cravings for Apple Jacks and Froot Loops!! My daddy brought me a little 30g thing of Froot Loops back from Florida last week and I've managed to save them so far!! I also have one of my stateside friends preparing to ship me some, and some poptarts [we only get strawberry and chocolate poptarts here]


----------



## Tor81

I love the way we can't get through a day without ending up in a deep discussion about food!

xx


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> I've had pregnancy cravings for Apple Jacks and Froot Loops!! My daddy brought me a little 30g thing of Froot Loops back from Florida last week and I've managed to save them so far!! I also have one of my stateside friends preparing to ship me some, and some poptarts [we only get strawberry and chocolate poptarts here]

We have every kind of Poptart and cereal imaginable here. I could send you anything you want. :flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

Pmsl true story, Tor! I have rediscovered my chocolate mojo! Can't stop eating it...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Tor81 said:


> I love the way we can't get through a day without ending up in a deep discussion about food!
> 
> xx

Whilst we are on the subject of food....What are everyones thoughts on Mcfullry's from McDonalds during pregnancy?

I have just read that they may carry Listiria (sp?)

To be honest I have eaten probably about 5 or 6 during this pregnancy before even knowing about this....I am not worried because I think we concentrate on what we can't eat more than what we can and I believe that your body makes you crave these things because your body need something thats in that particular food.....

Mcflurry's have seaweed extract in them and I believe my body wanted that and made me crave it...

Plus I hated McFlurry's before I was pregnant and have only ever eaten them since I have been pregnant.

:flower:


----------



## MrsWez

Tor81 said:


> I love the way we can't get through a day without ending up in a deep discussion about food!
> 
> xx

Me too, I'm eating pretzels dipped in Peanut Butter with a cup of tea right now. :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

MrsWez said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> I've had pregnancy cravings for Apple Jacks and Froot Loops!! My daddy brought me a little 30g thing of Froot Loops back from Florida last week and I've managed to save them so far!! I also have one of my stateside friends preparing to ship me some, and some poptarts [we only get strawberry and chocolate poptarts here]
> 
> We have every kind of Poptart and cereal imaginable here. I could send you anything you want. :flower:Click to expand...

I know!! Any of my friends who go to the states know to bring me some back, last year my mum brought me limited edition christmas gingerbread ones and I managed to make them last until July!!! I LOVE the smores ones... and the frosted grape [in fact American grape is my favourite flavour of ANYTHING ever... I love all grape stuff!] the apple strudle... the brown sugar cinnamon... ohhhh the blueberry *drools on the keyboard* Capt'n Crunch... Lucky Charms - I mean how freakin' stupid is it that Lucky Charms are IRISH... I mean like a leprechaun on them and we can't get them in Ireland?!?! How's that for stupid!! I seriously take hardly any clothes to the states any time I have been just to fill my suitcase with food for coming home!!! Even your chewing gum is better than ours!!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

MrsWez said:


> Tor81 said:
> 
> 
> I love the way we can't get through a day without ending up in a deep discussion about food!
> 
> xx
> 
> Me too, I'm eating pretzels dipped in Peanut Butter with a cup of tea right now. :happydance:Click to expand...

I thought that said "pretzels dipped in Peanut Butter Tea" LOL how gross hahaha


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tor81 said:
> 
> 
> I love the way we can't get through a day without ending up in a deep discussion about food!
> 
> xx
> 
> Me too, I'm eating pretzels dipped in Peanut Butter with a cup of tea right now. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that said "pretzels dipped in Peanut Butter Tea" LOL how gross hahahaClick to expand...

lol, very gross. I love the blueberry poptarts too and the smore. We also have tons of different gum here too.


----------



## Starry Night

I find the Smore Poptarts too sweet. I love the classic strawberry or raspberry with the pink icing. I also love the blueberry.

Normally, I eat Frosted Mini Wheats because it's high in iron and fibre. My iron stores used to be somewhat low and since I started to eat Mini Wheats my iron has been fine. And believe it or not, it's the high-iron, high-fibre cereal with the least amount of calories. But my favourite guilty-pleasure cereal is Fruit Loops.


----------



## MrsWez

Starry Night said:


> I find the Smore Poptarts too sweet. I love the classic strawberry or raspberry with the pink icing. I also love the blueberry.
> 
> Normally, I eat Frosted Mini Wheats because it's high in iron and fibre. My iron stores used to be somewhat low and since I started to eat Mini Wheats my iron has been fine. And believe it or not, it's the high-iron, high-fibre cereal with the least amount of calories. But my favourite guilty-pleasure cereal is Fruit Loops.

That is my favorite cereal of all time, you can never go wrong with Frosted Mini Wheats. With my last pregnancy, that was all I wanted. I went through 2 boxes in a week of the strawberry ones.


----------



## emzeebob

all i seem to be eating at the minute is cereal out of the box esp cheerios, i love those little o's lol, i so wish i lived in america i really really want those big pretzels mmmm i had them wen i went to chicargo wen i was 6 lol, plus i want chocolate covered pretzels, u used to be able to get them over here but cant no except on ebay for like a £10 for a small bag grrrrr


----------



## Sherri81

What the hell kind of cereal do you ladies have then?? And yes, it was Cinnamon Toast Crunch you were referring too, lol... Love that stuff. I won't complain about the Capn Crunch, any flavour!! And when they came out with the Boo Berry Capn Crunch, (I think that's what it was called), they rocked! But yeah, I think Lucky Charms have the best of all worlds... sugary cereal with little marshmallows. How can you beat that?

The States definately have way different stuff than Canada though, or up here at least. Well, even Vancouver has more stuff than us.

One thing I really want with this pregnancy, Keobler Elf cookies. Can't get them up here. We get the commercials thanks to satellite, but no cookies. I always tell my MIL to get some next time she hops across the border and goes to Target, and she forgets. It I was her other son's wife she wouldn't forget.... :roll:


----------



## MrsWez

emzeebob said:


> all i seem to be eating at the minute is cereal out of the box esp cheerios, i love those little o's lol, i so wish i lived in america i really really want those big pretzels mmmm i had them wen i went to chicargo wen i was 6 lol, plus i want chocolate covered pretzels, u used to be able to get them over here but cant no except on ebay for like a £10 for a small bag grrrrr

We have white and milk chocolate covered pretzels. They are yummy with a jar of peanut butter. I love soft preztels with mustard when I go to a major city like Chicago or NYC.


----------



## MrsWez

You girls are not helping my appetite. I love food at the moment, although i am eating soup to help my throat.


----------



## BlueViolet

I had my gender scan today and the tech was about 80% sure it's a girl. She is healthy so that's all that counts. She measured right and everything looked good. The doctor was kind of boring - he said "I have nothing much to say; everything is normal." I suppose he could have lied and said "that's the best scan I've ever seen" or something of the sort. 

I wish she would have cooperated a bit more. She moved her arms, but didn't open her legs to be really sure. We only saw what she looked like from below her legs. I'm calling her a "her" because the odds are pretty good and I don't like to use the word "it." I'm going to have to hold back on buying too many pretty pink outfits, but a few couldn't hurt :) 

I'll attach some scans later when I get a chance. Hope everyone is doing well and the babies are healthy!


----------



## DragonMummy

Sof i've been eating them too. Not really given it much thought...


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats on your more than likely little Girl, blueviolet. My sonographer was excited about my scan, my DR. was "Yeah, everything looks normal, it's great" with as little enthusiasm as possible. He was more worried about my hyperemesis acting up.


----------



## mummySS

Ooh congrats on a possible team pink BlueV! and of course on a healthy baby. I guess boring is better than complicated!

OMG the rest of you are making me droooool. I'm the same A - every time i go to the states i need to fill my suitcase with stuff. Chex Mix is my fave preggo snack (it's like a savoury mix of crisps basically but it's so good)! And fruit loops, mmmm. And chewing gum! 

As someone said earlier, blame Jamie Oliver... 

Having said that, my cousins who live in the states spend their lives wishing for stuff from here, primarily British teabags! you just don't get good teabags in the states (or not where my cousins live anyway).


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol i'm trying to read what i've missed today and all i can see is food!! Which is just cruel since i have no appetite :haha: I do miss Lucky Charms though, used to have them over here when i was a kid, now i can only get them online for around £10 per box lol We do get all the rubbish cereals don't we!

I'm not so good today, i have sinusitis and my face is swollen and sore :cry: like i've got a constant headache so i'm off to bed in a sec lol

Had a phone call from the ex yesterday, wants me to give him another chance, he can change this time he says! (bulls**t) I've decided not to, i have to put my children first and having a selfish little boy around is not in their best interests! Did you know when he got his wage in January he spent every last penny on himself!!!! We don't live together properly but he'd been staying with me for well over a month and contributing nothing and when he finally got money he spent it on a phone and computer games, bought me a crappy silver necklace (i don't wear silver!) and that was it! No money to help with food and things, i provided everything for him for a long time even gave him money and got f all in return, i help because i want to not because i expect stuff but come on, thats taking the piss!! He didn't even pay his own rent or gas bill, bought no food...nothing just computer games! Sound like a man who is capeable of raising a child?? I think not!

So i chose stability for my kids, stability he can't provide and i can. All he said to me is 'won't be seeing my son then, thats not fair', and then had the audacity to say i hurt him! What an ass :haha:

I never said he couldn't see his son, just that it has to be supervised. His mother isn't all there, his sister and her kids are well known to social sevices and he partner does drugs round the kids (shes pregnant again) and for obvious reasons he can't be trusted alone with a child! He could have put some money away to help with a pram for his son but oh no, playstation comes first (he had over £1000) He said he's not going to bother fighting me to see him, can't be bothered more like, we've had a lucky escape i think!!

Anyway rant over lol hope all you ladies are well, the nursery is lovely Sherri, Devon would have loved it and maybe you could keep something the same, not the pink obviously but then at least your little boy will have something that belonged to his big sister, i think he will like that when he's old enough to understand :hugs:

Off to bed now i think after i've ordered some Lucky charms ( i blame you all lol) night x :flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

Is it weird that I just did laundry and cleaned my kitchen at 1am? I was wide awake due to a monster nap and thought i'd make the most of my cocodamol kicking in. And less to do tomorrow!


----------



## SugarBeth

Sofiekirsten said:


> Tor81 said:
> 
> 
> I love the way we can't get through a day without ending up in a deep discussion about food!
> 
> xx
> 
> Whilst we are on the subject of food....What are everyones thoughts on Mcfullry's from McDonalds during pregnancy?
> 
> I have just read that they may carry Listiria (sp?)
> 
> To be honest I have eaten probably about 5 or 6 during this pregnancy before even knowing about this....I am not worried because I think we concentrate on what we can't eat more than what we can and I believe that your body makes you crave these things because your body need something thats in that particular food.....
> 
> Mcflurry's have seaweed extract in them and I believe my body wanted that and made me crave it...
> 
> Plus I hated McFlurry's before I was pregnant and have only ever eaten them since I have been pregnant.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

 Well, even though I'm VERY careful about what I eat, I think McFlurries are fine. I know that they are pasturized and always kept cold, and when I worked at my local Mcdonalds, the ice cream machines were the cleanest thing in the building, washed every day by the managers. I still drink the shamrock shake milkshakes as well.


----------



## BlueViolet

Okay, here are some pictures I got today. The image quality looked much better on the screen. We even saw some 3D images, but they were blurry. It's still exciting to have pictures. It feels like the pregnancy is really happening.
 



Attached Files:







BABY_1 copy.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 6









BABY_8 copy.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 6









BABY_9 copy.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 9









BABY_10 copy.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gw76

you ladies are making me hungry! LOL 
I haven't really been having cravings, just really enjoying anything with vinegar on it! Been enjoying PC's blue menu 4 bean salad (super vinegary!) had homemade pizza tonight with vinegar...not sure why, but loving it!

Heard back from Doc today. Have to go for another scan on March 1st. Everything is alright, but having had my scan at 18 weeks, the tech wasn't able to get clear measurements for a few of the littl'un's bits... So, looking forward to seeing our little lady again.

take care all, O:)


----------



## MrsWez

Great pictures BlueViolet! I like the one with her mouth open. Jonathan did that too but we didn't get a pic as it was within the first few seconds of the scan.


----------



## Starry Night

Sherri, I'm a Southern Ontario city girl and I've been shocked at the vast selection of cereals in an American grocery store versus what we have here. Maybe I would find a similar array in Toronto...or at least easier access to foreign brands.

Blue Violet, congrats on the little girlie and great scan photos!

Kelzy, sorry your ex has been giving you more drama. :hugs:

AFM, my horrible coughs come and go. When they attack it's so bad that I am choking both on phlegm and from the fact I'm not given time to breathe in between hacks. This kind of coughing really hurts my abdomen and makes me worry it is hurting my abruption.


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol i've changed my number so he won't be bothering me again!

I know what you mean about coughing hurting your abdomen, mines kinda the same and it worries me too, i don't think it can cause anymore damage though, i would ask your OB if it worries you. I'm going to ask my consultant when i see him tuesday since i have asthma and can't stop coughing and wheezing! Also hurts my head as i've got sinusitis, i guess these are the not so pleasent side affects of pregnancy!

Think i'm going to try again to sleep lol, catch up with everyone tomorrow.
take care x


----------



## MrsWez

I'm sorry you are still so sick, Starry. I would call your Dr. and get an opinion about the coughing. My throat has been itchy all day and I have a lot of nasal congestion. I knew I couldn't stay healthy during this time of the year.


----------



## Tor81

Congrats on your scan BV, and maybe team pink, will you get another chance to find out for sure?

SK, I had no idea about McFlurrys, I've eaten 2 or 3 over the last few months.

Sorry to hear you're poorly Kelzy, but well done on staying strong with your ex.

DM, you're so good doing the cleaning in the middle of the night, if I couldnt sleep I'd just end up wasting time on TV or Internet!

So glad it's Friday at last, yippee. :)

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Tor if I hadn't done it then I would have woken up today with loads to do and I would have got depressed at the thought and stayed in bed! I don't get the urge often. My mum was mega houseproud and a nightmare to live with so I am quite determined i'm not going to end up like her. I can't see it happening. Don't get me wrong, I like my house tidy but it rarely is and I can't be bothered.


----------



## Annamumof2

Sherri81 said:


> Congrats on the baby girl Clareabell!
> 
> No, I don't think it would be too bad to show the pics. Maybe it would feel nice, so that people can see what she was supposed to have... It's hard to eplain why the nursery was so important to me. With Greg, we lived in... I don't know what you ladies would call it there, but here we call it a trailer, or mobile home. Its not like the travel trailer's or caravan's which you girls are probably thinking of. Anyways, it was a newer one with panelled walls that had an oily kind of finish on it, so we couldn't really do a damn thing to Greg's room. All we could do was curtains and a 4 inch Winnie the Pooh border, which kept falling off. And we didn't have much money, so we just had the standard white Walmart nursery furniture.
> 
> But now we are in a house, and we could do whatever we wanted. So it was just a really special thing to finally be decorating this room the way we wanted to...
> 
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/Devonsroom1.jpg
> 
> So these are the curtains my mom made. You might be able to see there are little butterflies and ladybug's and such all over them.
> 
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/Devonsroom2.jpg
> 
> These are the stripes Ian hated painting so much. We argues for 9 hours about the mathematics required to space them. I was right, of course.
> 
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/Devonsroom3.jpg
> 
> This is the light switch panel. I don't really know what to do with it now...
> 
> https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/Devonsroom4.jpg
> 
> And this is just the opposite wall. I was wanting to find some craft store butterflies made out of netting or something, and suspend them from dowelling rods from the ceiling so it looked like they were fluttering in the corner and coming into the room. We had her name on this wall too, you can still see the nails in the wall where it was arched. And I was going to find some random butterfly and ladybug clings to just put on the walls at random spots.
> 
> The whole room was inspired by the most beautiful little blanket my mom had found for her. It was so fuzzy, and it was white with all different coloured polka dots on it: beigy yellow, hot pink, light pink, and green. So we put that into the casket with her in the end since it was really her's and had inspired the whole bedroom.

awww they look lovely hun.... i am sorry your husband wants to get rid of the pink quickly and big hugs to you


----------



## Annamumof2

Starry Night said:


> It really looks like Team Pink is catching up! Maybe surpassing the Blues? I am so super excited to be having a boy but I think I will miss out on buying all the adorable clothes that they make for little girlies. Boys seem limited to hoodies or preppy clothes in the "cute" department. But they also have a greater variety of onesies with funny sayings. My sister bought one for us that reads: Little Kid - SUPER Powers. LOL What makes it so great is DH is a comic-book geek and loves superheroes.

Andy has 1000000000's of comic books to do with spider-man... halk..... fantastic 4 (now 3) ummm and alot more other ones lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri that nursery is SO FREAKIN' GORGEOUS!! OH WOW!!! 




mummySS said:


> Having said that, my cousins who live in the states spend their lives wishing for stuff from here, primarily British teabags! you just don't get good teabags in the states (or not where my cousins live anyway).

HAHA That's what I send back to my poptart friends, we trade poptarts for teabags and our chocolate!! They love the crunchies and malteasers and fudges and stuff!!


----------



## Doodlepants

OMG I used to LOVE lucky charms! I've just been on ebay and they sell them! I am sooo buying some!!

It's so unfair, we have all the rubbish stuff here! You guys even have peanut butter mnms! *sigh* I want some!

But- I did order a chocolate pizza last night! With a minstrel, malteaser and fudge topping YUM! I hope it arrives soon!!!

Sorry to keep talking about food!

Glad the scan went well blue!!! Congratulations on a healthy 80% girl! xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle get them off amazon, think it's cheaper - there are a few websites too but the shipping is dearer than amazon - yes I've calculated from all the websites...


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Blue Violet! Very exciting news on the girl. I love the photo with her mouth open, I hope I manage to get some good ones when we go. The scanners at my hospital are a bit blurry so not so sure thats why we are doing a 4D one.

Morning everyone! I'm working at home today so can keep track for once :)


----------



## Clareabell

Morning! Congrats BV on team pink! Surely pink are equal with blue now? 

Love lucky charms and just like you Doods me and DH are obsessed with peanut MnMs we were in key west in June and bought so many bags back with us!! Yum!! 

Kelzy - well done for staying strong with your ex! 

DM- I'm impressed with the 1am clean up I woke up at 4 yesterday and sat on my fat ass and watched tv. 

Does anyone know if you can upload pics from iPhone to here? Main computer is broken so having to use phone? 

I'm off out now to rinse my bank account on little pink things!! :)


----------



## Clareabell

Morning! Congrats BV on team pink! Surely pink are equal with blue now? 

Love lucky charms and just like you Doods me and DH are obsessed with peanut MnMs we were in key west in June and bought so many bags back with us!! Yum!! 

Kelzy - well done for staying strong with your ex! 

DM- I'm impressed with the 1am clean up I woke up at 4 yesterday and sat on my fat ass and watched tv. 

Does anyone know if you can upload pics from iPhone to here? Main computer is broken so having to use phone? 

I'm off out now to rinse my bank account on little pink things!! :)


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone - it's Friday! :happydance:

Have just read back the last couple of pages and all the talk of food is making me hungry! My fav breakfast cereal is Frosties! I also love Frosted Wheats and Coco Pops though but Frosties are my daily cereal. I love cereal - sometimes i have it in the evenings!

Am off to see Russell Howard tomorrow night at the 02 yay!

Oh and BlueV congrats on team pink! :thumbup:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

holy crap some of us will be in the third trimester in just under 5weeks!

Thats crazy!

:flower:


----------



## Hann12

Clare - I can't work out how to post a photo at all but if you work out how to do it from an iphone please let me know as I can do it then!

So this type of thing never normally happens to us, just got a letter from our old council (as we moved) saying that apparently we have overpaid our council tax by over £1000!! 
They are going to send us a refund! How exciting is that?!! I can finally go onto pumpkin patch and buy the clothes I've been eyeing up for weeks :)

I never eat cereal, not really a fan of sugary things but now I feel like I'm missing out!!


----------



## freckles09

Wow Hann that's fab news!!! :happydance: 

Sof - that's pretty scary isn't it! Am too scared to pop over in third tri to have a peek LOL!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann download the photobucket app, upload the photo from your iphone onto photobucket and you can post using the direct link! If you need that explained in more detail I can lol


----------



## Sofiekirsten

freckles09 said:


> Wow Hann that's fab news!!! :happydance:
> 
> Sof - that's pretty scary isn't it! Am too scared to pop over in third tri to have a peek LOL!

hehe I have been popping in over the past couple of days 

:flower:


----------



## Hann12

Okay I've tried to attach some photos - should be one of the baby at 12 weeks 6 days and one of my bump (or lack of) from last week.

Hopefully they will be on there.....


----------



## Hann12

Yeah it worked!! Thanks :)
I tried to post one of me but that didn't work. I'll try that one again!


----------



## Doodlepants

Cool pics Hann!! What great news about your tax! That happened to us last year, only a couple of hundred though! Excellent timing!
x


----------



## Doodlepants

Sofiekirsten said:


> holy crap some of us will be in the third trimester in just under 5weeks!
> 
> Thats crazy!
> 
> :flower:

:shock:\\:D/:wohoo: Now thats is scary!! I pop over there sometimes to have a peek...... It's scary! x


----------



## Hann12

Hopefully this one works - so this is me and my husband on our wedding day - about 7 months ago. Thought I'd post one of me looking nicer than I am nowadays ha ha!!


----------



## freckles09

Oh i never knew you could upload pictures from your phone onto photobucket! Will have to test that :thumbup:


----------



## freckles09

Hann12 said:


> View attachment 171003
> 
> 
> Hopefully this one works - so this is me and my husband on our wedding day - about 7 months ago. Thought I'd post one of me looking nicer than I am nowadays ha ha!!

Wow what a gorgeous photo! You look stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

Annamumof2 said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> It really looks like Team Pink is catching up! Maybe surpassing the Blues? I am so super excited to be having a boy but I think I will miss out on buying all the adorable clothes that they make for little girlies. Boys seem limited to hoodies or preppy clothes in the "cute" department. But they also have a greater variety of onesies with funny sayings. My sister bought one for us that reads: Little Kid - SUPER Powers. LOL What makes it so great is DH is a comic-book geek and loves superheroes.
> 
> Andy has 1000000000's of comic books to do with spider-man... halk..... fantastic 4 (now 3) ummm and alot more other ones lolClick to expand...

Mine does too though he says he prefers the DC heros over the Marvel. I think I know which goes where....his favourite is The Flash and I think that's DC....His collection is huge and he has already gotten rid of most of them.

When does Third Tri start? I can never figure that out. I thought it was 28 weeks?? I've been so stressed about this pregnancy that I would love to think of myself as nearly third tri even though I'm not even quite halfway yet!

Think I need a new ticker. The link isn't working anymore and I noticed that other girls with the fruit tickers have the same broken link. Or maybe it's just my computer.

And stupid cold is keeping me up all night! It's 6am here and I've been up since 3. My throat feels like it's made of dust and my nose is so clogged it feels like it could explode. At least my cough is getting less frequent.


----------



## Aaisrie

Gorgeous pics Hann!! You look stunning and that scan pic is really clear for that early!!!


----------



## Hann12

Starry - i think the website must be down or something as neither of my tickers from the same website work at the moment!


----------



## Hann12

Doodlepants said:


> Cool pics Hann!! What great news about your tax! That happened to us last year, only a couple of hundred though! Excellent timing!
> x

Thanks - I'm hoping its not a mistake and we spend the money then they ask for it back!!


----------



## Aaisrie

One of my tickers isn't working either


----------



## Blue_bear

I cant join in with the convo about cereal, i dont eat it, any of it!

Sof - I have had a couple of McFlurries, like DM i hadnt really thought about it as knew it would be pasturized.

Seriously scary that were heading for third tri, i have popped in there a few times but am just not ready to start talking about labour and delivery!lol.

Off to work again today :( Last long day though then just sat and sun night, will keep plodding on!

I hope to do a bump pic later if i remember before i get changed into my pj's!

Have a good day all xx


----------



## Tor81

Lovely pics Hann, and congrats on the winfall, you could buy us all baby clothes with that!!

Can't believe we're talking about 3rd tri already, I don't even hit the midway point until tomorrow, what week does 3rd tri officially begin?

I just ate a packet of Worcester Sauce crisps & baby now feels like it's doing crazy somersaults, I don't want to get out of my chair in case it stops!

xx


----------



## Hann12

20% off pumpkin patch!!


----------



## melissasbump

Wow you ladies have dont a lot of talking in the last 12 hours! lol

Sherri, have managed to view your nursery pics and they really are beautiful, the love and care you put in to it really shows x

Blue Violet, congrats on the believed girl! Great news that all is healthy xx

mummyss, agree about the US teabags, and Hersheys chocolate! What do they make that from? Sick!? :wacko:

Kelzy, sorry that you arent feeling well today, and well done for staying strong with your ex! xx:hugs:

DM, yes thats weird.... all i can say really! :winkwink:

Starry, sorry you are still coughing bad, its a horrible feeling. :hugs:

Doodles, PLEASE TELL ME WHERE YOU GOT A CHOCHOLATE PIZZA! OMG! And have you have reeces pieces? they are better than peanut butter m and ms and you can get them in the uk in some places!

Hann, are you """working""" from home? or actually working from home?!:winkwink: Great news re the council tax!and lovely pics! x

Well, I am now off work till next Wed so thats a lovely feeling and off to the baby show this weekend so happy happy happy!
OH is finishing work early this afternoon so we can get the shopping etc out the way and we might be going to a wedding reception this evening (if we can be bothered) Oh.. and im 19 WEEKS today! yippee! dont know what fruit i am as it doesnt appear to be working but never mind! xx:happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Melissa - I have 2 computers running - one with you guys on it and one with work. I'd say I'm multitasking!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

melissasbump said:


> Wow you ladies have dont a lot of talking in the last 12 hours! lol
> 
> Sherri, have managed to view your nursery pics and they really are beautiful, the love and care you put in to it really shows x
> 
> Blue Violet, congrats on the believed girl! Great news that all is healthy xx
> 
> mummyss, agree about the US teabags, and Hersheys chocolate! What do they make that from? Sick!? :wacko:
> 
> Kelzy, sorry that you arent feeling well today, and well done for staying strong with your ex! xx:hugs:
> 
> DM, yes thats weird.... all i can say really! :winkwink:
> 
> Starry, sorry you are still coughing bad, its a horrible feeling. :hugs:
> 
> Doodles, PLEASE TELL ME WHERE YOU GOT A CHOCHOLATE PIZZA! OMG! And have you have reeces pieces? they are better than peanut butter m and ms and you can get them in the uk in some places!
> 
> Hann, are you """working""" from home? or actually working from home?!:winkwink: Great news re the council tax!and lovely pics! x
> 
> Well, I am now off work till next Wed so thats a lovely feeling and off to the baby show this weekend so happy happy happy!
> OH is finishing work early this afternoon so we can get the shopping etc out the way and we might be going to a wedding reception this evening (if we can be bothered) Oh.. and im 19 WEEKS today! yippee! dont know what fruit i am as it doesnt appear to be working but never mind! xx:happydance:

your a mango today hun :flower:


----------



## melissasbump

Sofiekirsten said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Wow you ladies have dont a lot of talking in the last 12 hours! lol
> 
> Sherri, have managed to view your nursery pics and they really are beautiful, the love and care you put in to it really shows x
> 
> Blue Violet, congrats on the believed girl! Great news that all is healthy xx
> 
> mummyss, agree about the US teabags, and Hersheys chocolate! What do they make that from? Sick!? :wacko:
> 
> Kelzy, sorry that you arent feeling well today, and well done for staying strong with your ex! xx:hugs:
> 
> DM, yes thats weird.... all i can say really! :winkwink:
> 
> Starry, sorry you are still coughing bad, its a horrible feeling. :hugs:
> 
> Doodles, PLEASE TELL ME WHERE YOU GOT A CHOCHOLATE PIZZA! OMG! And have you have reeces pieces? they are better than peanut butter m and ms and you can get them in the uk in some places!
> 
> Hann, are you """working""" from home? or actually working from home?!:winkwink: Great news re the council tax!and lovely pics! x
> 
> Well, I am now off work till next Wed so thats a lovely feeling and off to the baby show this weekend so happy happy happy!
> OH is finishing work early this afternoon so we can get the shopping etc out the way and we might be going to a wedding reception this evening (if we can be bothered) Oh.. and im 19 WEEKS today! yippee! dont know what fruit i am as it doesnt appear to be working but never mind! xx:happydance:
> 
> your a mango today hun :flower:Click to expand...

Thankyou Sof!! :hugs:

Hann thats impressive!!! lol xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Jesus I am so tierd it's unreal....

Can't wait to get rid of this cold so I can get a decent nights sleep!

On the plus side Baby Jake is REALLY active today :cloud9:


----------



## Aaisrie

So I took these photos of me lying down yesterday... the first is just me lying down and the 2nd is me sucking in - Spot the baby!! LOL

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/IMG_0398.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/IMG_0399.jpg


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Aaisrie said:


> So I took these photos of me lying down yesterday... the first is just me lying down and the 2nd is me sucking in - Spot the baby!! LOL
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/IMG_0398.jpg
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/IMG_0399.jpg

:rofl:

That is sooo cool lol

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann I already emptied Pumpkin Patch - I saved £20 with the discount :rofl:

Made the most of my late night exploits and got up half an hour ago. Even then I just made H his lunch, made myself a cup of tea and came back up to bed! Result... Got to go to saino's in a bit so saving my back for walking round there. Will do it when DH comes home, mainly as I simply cannot lift Harry into the trolley any more. He's just too big and I'm partially crippled....


----------



## Doodlepants

Lovey pic Hann!- You too Aaisire! I did one like that- it looks sooo funny doesn't it?! (in a nice way of course!) xx

For those of you who like comic books and are having boys, this is what I had my eye on if I was team blue....:
https://www.mummysonlinebabyshop.co...t_Long_Sleeve_Top_with_Contrast_Star_Sleeves_
https://www.mummysonlinebabyshop.com/Pyjamas/Molo_Cartoon_Print_Pants_


----------



## melissasbump

@DM:hugs:

Great bumpage Aaisrie! x

I cant be bothered to shower and dress... im so lazy...


----------



## curlew

Hi all

BV congrats on team :pink:

Kelzy well done on staying strong with OH.

Sherri - the nursery is beautiful and you can see you took a long time thinking about it and working on it.

Hann - that's excellent news on your council tax rebate. Couldn't have come at a nicer time. Lovely pictures by the way.

DM - cleaning at 1am wow I am in awe. I am sitting here with a pile of ironing that is probably taller than me if I stacked it all up and I can't be ar**d lol. Mind you that's two nights in a row I've had a rubbish sleep so that probably has something to do with it. Love you clearing out pumpkin patch.

Aairisie - cool pictures that is so funny to see the uterus so clearly. I could never suck my stomach in like that.

AFM - Went to Sainsburys today and picked up the free huggies pack which reatails at £9.99 but if you join their baby and toddler club its free. It has a changing mat, wee pair of socks, small comfort, a sample of persil liquid, a full pack of huggies wipes, a small pack of tissues and a full size body wash, plus a £1 off huggies nappies token. Not bad for nothing:thumbup:

DS and I then went to the local garden centre which has the most delicious cakes. I had an eclair and a decaff latte which was fab. On the way home the baby gave me the most enormous kick in my left hand side. I nearly swerved the car as it was so unexpected as I haven't felt anything until now so it took me by surprise. Baby obviously likes eclairs!!!! Feel so happy now I have actually felt something. With my bump not being that big and I haven't put on much weight I was a bit concerned that the baby was okay.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls!! I just thought it was funny/creepy looking LOL This is just a quick post as I'm just getting ready to go to my consultant appt. HOPING I get a quick scan to check on Atticus and where my placenta is at but we'll just see!


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: Eve that is proper weird!!!


Just booking my 4d scan. Trying to get hold of my stepmum so I can get a day when she's free as I want the parents to see Tiger too.... Am now shitting it (thanks to knob on FB) that it will show a little dinkie and I will be exchanging lots of clothes!


----------



## Hann12

DM I just saved £25 in pumpkin patch!! Brilliant!


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: what are we like!

oh and if you spend over £30 in mark's they give you £5 back! So another fiver saved :haha:


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> :rofl: Eve that is proper weird!!!
> 
> 
> Just booking my 4d scan. Trying to get hold of my stepmum so I can get a day when she's free as I want the parents to see Tiger too.... Am now shitting it (thanks to knob on FB) that it will show a little dinkie and I will be exchanging lots of clothes!

if the person that scaned you said its a girl and didnt say a % then you are having a girl the women that did mine she took one look to me and said boy right away didnt say let me look or anything... which i was shocked about


----------



## TaNasha

wow Aaisrie that is amazing!!


----------



## DragonMummy

anna she said she is 95% certain. Which they told me about Harry too. And we saw her bits, the three white lines or cheeseburger as she put it. i don't think they are allowed to say more than that. I was so certain and now that complete fucking muppet has made me doubt that my Tiger is a Little Miss....


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> anna she said she is 95% certain. Which they told me about Harry too. And we saw her bits, the three white lines or cheeseburger as she put it. i don't think they are allowed to say more than that. I was so certain and now that complete fucking muppet has made me doubt that my Tiger is a Little Miss....

i am 100% sure that she is a miss tiger hun.... i wish i can have a 4d scan but i cant find one cheap enough for us and ive been told its a waste of money.... which im not happy about :cry:


----------



## mummySS

Hann12 said:


> Melissa - I have 2 computers running - one with you guys on it and one with work. I'd say I'm multitasking!!

:rofl: that's exactly what I do! 

Just a quick HI from me today ladies, i am unbelievably busy at work, bring on the weekend! I am venturing up to Manchester tomorrow morning for a uni friend's wedding. I am really looking forward to catching up with old mates but am a little worried about just feeling sick and crappy the whole time :( When did life become so complicated :shrug:

Will try to have a proper catch up with y'all tonight :flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

I am only getting one as i told DH while we were TTC that I was bloody having one this time round. i've had half the staff of my local hosp (including catering and janitorial) up my chuff in the last 2 years, i MC'd on my 30th birthday and I spent months on nasty gippy metformin before being turned into a menopausal mental case on Clomid - I'm spending the money, dammit!

I have £50 left in my savings from my mega shopping spree, I'll stick another £50 in when I get paid and DH can pay the rest. Plus the grandparents are all coming along (presumably apart from FIL who doesnt really give a shit and who's presence annoys me to the point of considering the likeliness of my pregnancy of getting me off a murder charge) and Harry will get to see his sister more clearly so all well justified.

They do cheaper packages though. The one i've gone for is £165 but they do a basic one for £89 which isn't so bad. I spent that in Pumpkin patch yesterday :rofl:


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> I am only getting one as i told DH while we were TTC that I was bloody having one this time round. i've had half the staff of my local hosp (including catering and janitorial) up my chuff in the last 2 years, i MC'd on my 30th birthday and I spent months on nasty gippy metformin before being turned into a menopausal mental case on Clomid - I'm spending the money, dammit!
> 
> I have £50 left in my savings from my mega shopping spree, I'll stick another £50 in when I get paid and DH can pay the rest. Plus the grandparents are all coming along (presumably apart from FIL who doesnt really give a shit and who's presence annoys me to the point of considering the likeliness of my pregnancy of getting me off a murder charge) and Harry will get to see his sister more clearly so all well justified.
> 
> They do cheaper packages though. The one i've gone for is £165 but they do a basic one for £89 which isn't so bad. I spent that in Pumpkin patch yesterday :rofl:

the one i saw was like £130 odd and andy wont let me spend that much :-( even though this is the last he claims


----------



## Clareabell

Ok I'm going to try and upload a pic of the little lady, I'm not holding out hope that it will work!

https://m1136.photobucket.com/album...jJ2xAX84yvz+Tf/i9JU2/Lwq7Bi/hOZODF/mXQT/fLA==


----------



## DragonMummy

clare if you wrap image codes around it - then it will show the pic rather than the link. Shes lovely btw - beautiful little thing x


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol my consultant appt was 6mins long.... It took me 30mins to get here and I spent 20mins in the waiting room!!!


----------



## BlueViolet

I haven't been able to really catch up on the posts in two days and BAM!!! 22 pages and counting. I had missed some great pictures and talk of cereal. Yum! I've been trying to eat the Kashi cereal with lots of protein. Not as exciting and Fruit Loops and Lucky Charms. 

Sherri, your nursery looks so pretty. I want :) I don't normally like pink, but that's a nice magenta. Looks modern. I also thought about doing stripes, but didn't have the energy to attempt. 

Hann, you're so pretty in your wedding photo! And congrats on the tax refund. More shopping money must feel like hitting the lottery. 

Aaisrie, your bump pictures are so cool! That's a neat trick. And the water birth photo you posted way back is beautiful. Your daughter is so pretty :) 

Clarea, congrats on the girl. The picture looks great!


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> Lol my consultant appt was 6mins long.... It took me 30mins to get here and I spent 20mins in the waiting room!!!

i had that kinda thing on tuesday.... i was sat there for 2-3hours and got seen only 5mins and then got told i could go after i have bloods took even though i told them i needed to get back home for 3pm lol


----------



## Clareabell

Do I type at front and back of the link or do I haveto press something?


----------



## DragonMummy

you can either do it manually, or you can press the button that looks like a little postcard with mountains and sun and paste the link into the box that comes up x


----------



## DragonMummy

Urgh I have consultant in a few weeks..... Normally I will book the earliest possible appointment I can get (pref 0900!) so I don't get stuck waiting for 2 hours. But this is a prebooked one and is at 1545. I mean is it even worth turning up then? Should I just rock up at 1700 and be done with it :rofl:

mine should be a bit longer though as I have to go through all my bloody complicated prev section and book in appts etc for this one, although I already have a scan booked for May as my placenta is laying too low. Quite irrelevant given that we're sunroofing it but we get the scan anyway so am not complaining! anything to see my little lady again.


----------



## Clareabell

Thanks I will have a go.
https://m1136.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Superdunkswife/photo-1.jpg.html?pbauth=1_uLEBonVPfaLdh1h3YMYz2foAnNBWNzrnatUE5gvdkRV2NC1UbOHKtaXun%2BxwAk9UKSMY%2FTNVqrgMcT4PlFUKd%2BSKupR6Dqm5iYIK%2FSomiLYCVWPn1SB3aWw2Aml89GJFO%2F9Bn7vKoitjJ2xAX84yvz%2BTf%2Fi9JU2%2FLwq7Bi%2FhOZODF%2FmXQT%2FfLA%3D%3D 

My blubber :) 

https://m1136.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Superdunkswife/photo-2.jpg.html?pbauth=1_uLEBonVPfaLdh1h3YMYz2foAnNBWNzrnatUE5gvdkRV2NC1UbOHKtaXun%2BxwAk9UKSMY%2FTNVqrgMcT4PlFUKd%2BSKupR6Dqm5iYIK%2FSomiLYCVWPn1SB3aWw2Aml89GJFO%2F9Bn7vKoitjJ2xAX84yvz%2BTf%2Fi9JU2%2FLwq7Bi%2FhOZODF%2FmXQT%2FfLA%3D%3D[I/MG]


----------



## Clareabell

Epic fail, I admit defeat and shall wait until lap top is fixed to hard on phone.


----------



## DragonMummy

your end code is [I/MG] instead of [/IMG] - should sort it x


----------



## Clareabell

I will have a go later when I go to the parents and can use their computer! Thanks for trying to help though. Right now I'm raging so much, my DH is just a T**T!


----------



## Annamumof2

Clareabell said:


> I will have a go later when I go to the parents and can use their computer! Thanks for trying to help though. Right now I'm raging so much, my DH is just a T**T!

i hear you on that... my status on my FB last night was this:
So what if I'm fucking pregnant! I am intitled to have mood swings and I'm sure I'm aloud to worry about my own fuckkng father being rushed to hospital! Oh and it's wrong for me yo post on you wall saying I love you so much? Well fuck you Andy!


----------



## Clareabell

Yeah my DH is having some sort of early 30's crisis that he is becoming a father. He is sulking that he can't go travelling for 3 weeks round Europe this summer because we have a newborn!! Seriously needs to grow up! Sad W****ER!


----------



## Annamumof2

Clareabell said:


> Yeah my DH is having some sort of early 30's crisis that he is becoming a father. He is sulking that he can't go travelling for 3 weeks round Europe this summer because we have a newborn!! Seriously needs to grow up! Sad W****ER!

this is our 3rd child but 4th pregnancy and he is 27 yrs old and in on of them moods hes just gone and upset his own daughter and pregnant wife... im sick of it if he can get in a mood so can i.... and i can get alot worse seeing as he has no family or friends down here and i do


----------



## Clareabell

Must be something in the air! F**K them! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire will be different once she's here. He won't want to go! Not for a bit anyway....


----------



## Doodlepants

Men make me laugh so much! I think they go through a childish phase- it's not like the baby's come out of the blue and you're 2 15 year olds is it?!
I'm sure they'll come to their senses soon xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and mine is being a cock too..... you remember i got up at 1am and did all the washing up, cleaned the kitchen, did some laundry and had a tidy. DHs comments on this:"oh but there wasn't a lot there was there".

He can fuck RIGHT off! i was down there for an hour and the kitchen was immaculate! When he does it he just washes up. he'll pull the hob lid down so he doesnt have to clean that (we have a douple hob - it IS a pain in the arse) and won't bother tidying anything.


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> Claire will be different once she's here. He won't want to go! Not for a bit anyway....

Ooooh! Do I spy a fancy new ticker?! x


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah was a bit bored with the stupid fruit....


----------



## DragonMummy

Really not convinced my baby is anything like the size of a banana! :rofl:


----------



## Annamumof2

well Andys in one of them moods he upset me and skye.... i told him that im not aloud the stress yet he seems to get me in the stress anyway... so i told him if he comes home in one of them moods hes got to choose to either come back and if hes still in the mood hes got to leave or me and the kids leave... im not feeling right in myself anyway and he still seems to make me feel so worse


----------



## Clareabell

Mines the same DM, a lazy shite around the house. A while ago I was cleaning things under the bed we had a box under there where we keep old books. I pulled it out and in there were two baking trays with ground in food grease that he obviously couldn't be bothered to wash up. What a fucking weirdo, instead of just washing them 5 min task or taking lazy option of putting them in bin 2 min task he walks them upstairs to the bedroo
and puts them there!!!


----------



## Hann12

Clareabell said:


> Mines the same DM, a lazy shite around the house. A while ago I was cleaning things under the bed we had a box under there where we keep old books. I pulled it out and in there were two baking trays with ground in food grease that he obviously couldn't be bothered to wash up. What a fucking weirdo, instead of just washing them 5 min task or taking lazy option of putting them in bin 2 min task he walks them upstairs to the bedroo
> and puts them there!!!

Thats horrible!!

DM you have just reminded me to book my 4D scan, I'm getting it done when I'm 28.5 weeks - how about you?

Actually had to do some work for a few hours would you believe?!


----------



## Hann12

okay did it - booked for 27th April when I'm 28 weeks and 5 days, going to the london ultrasound centre, went there for the early scan and they were great.


----------



## Blue_bear

I so want another scan but we really cant afford it now :(

Have managed to get out of work early :happydance:

My hubby is on best behaviour atm cuz he's off work he has to be house husband, thats the deal! Lol.


----------



## Hann12

i just felt a proper kick!! had about 8 of them, its just stopped, amazing!!


----------



## Clareabell

:happydance: Yay for feeling a kick!! Believe me it wont stop now and will become more and more regular, My little wriggler has taken to kicking me awake at 4/5 am the past two mornings!!


----------



## Hann12

I really hope so - just a shame my husband is out! I hope it happens again later!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Yey for kicks!

Jake likes to wake me up with about 5 kicks in the morning and then doesn't stop all day....infact as I am typing he is giving me a good boot!

:flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann12 said:


> I really hope so - just a shame my husband is out! I hope it happens again later!

Yay for the kicks! My little monkey still hides from hubby! Or even me sometimes when i put my hand on my tummy. Hopefully he will get braver!


----------



## Clareabell

https://https://s1136.photobucket.com/albums/n484/Superdunkswife/?action=view&current=photo-1.jpg

This should be a pic of Baby at yesterdays scan. 

https://https://s1136.photobucket.com/albums/n484/Superdunkswife/?action=view&current=photo-1.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1136.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fn484%2FSuperdunkswife%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Dphoto-2.jpg

This should be a pic of my fatty belly today at 21 weeks.

https://https://s1136.photobucket.com/albums/n484/Superdunkswife/?action=view&current=ClaDunc0027.jpg

This should be a pic of me and my dad on my wedding day in September!! Yes, yes we are quick movers!!


----------



## Clareabell

And it still does not work!! Fabulous! :dohh:


----------



## Starry Night

My little Daniel has yet to get regular with kicks :( . Last Wednesday when he was a busy beaver I thought it was the start of the regularity but he's gone back to infrequent and random. Though I do think my illness has something to do with it. DH felt him kick the other day and I felt him with my hand as well but I couldn't feel the movements from the inside which is really weird. He was somewhat active yesterday though I haven't felt him yet today and it's already the afternoon. So far I mainly feel him when he's sitting very low in my pelvic area.


----------



## anj0427

hi ladies! Can I join you all? I am due july 16th with my first baby.


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on your pregnancy and welcome to our mad, little group! Are you going to be finding out what you're having or are you keeping it a surprise?


----------



## MrsWez

Jonathan isn't regular yet, but he's moving and kicking a lot.


----------



## SugarBeth

Doodlepants said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> holy crap some of us will be in the third trimester in just under 5weeks!
> 
> Thats crazy!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> :shock:\\:D/:wohoo: Now thats is scary!! I pop over there sometimes to have a peek...... It's scary! xClick to expand...

 Nooo, I can't imagine entering third trimester! I'm clinging to second tri, I like it here and am not looking forward to all the things that come with third! :blush:


----------



## Starry Night

When does Third Tri start? Isn't it something like 28 weeks? Not super far away but not tomorrow either. The third tri forum is filled with labour threads so I might stay away until I'm actually close to that.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Starry - 3rd Tri starts at 26weeks :wacko:


----------



## Starry Night

Wow. That is close then. Well....bring it on!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

hehe it is actually only 3 weeks and 4 days away for me!

That is some scary shit!

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

After all my complications the thought of reaching Third Tri seems like a ridiculous miracle to me. But first things first: I officially reach the half-way point on Monday!! Though honestly, I think my baby is there already. I've been consistently measuring ahead of my dates the entire second trimester. Last Friday he was measuring 19+1 so that would mean he should be about 20+1 today.

I'm trying not worry about the movements. If DH and I could feel him from the outside without me feeling it on the inside then it seems clear that my senses have been dulled during my illness. And he was active yesterday...a few good kicks (one outright startled me and made me jump) and lots of wriggles and rolls. I had a rough, rough night last night (no more than an hour's worth at a time) so he's probably sleeping right now.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just wanted to show you all what I have been making and selling on my facebook page!




I call these Baby Bumpers! They are basically a wall hanging for nurseries or bedrooms or they can be kept as a keepsake!

I love them - Especially the blue one :thumbup:

If you want to see my facebook page search....

Ladybird Invitation Designs

:flower:


----------



## BlueViolet

It's exciting we're so close to 3rd semester. It's hard to believe. 

Sofie, the baby bumpers are cute! I am a huge fan of polka dots. 

I've been doing some online browsing for cute stuff and turns out pink outfits are not tough to find. I'm absolutely loving the animal cocoons too. I want them all, but how practical is that? LOL 

https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Aspen-L...TF8&coliid=I21M7L98OAZYJ7&colid=1I3PISOVL2VSY

https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Aspen-L...TF8&coliid=I1H3054Z4GHK8Y&colid=1I3PISOVL2VSY

https://www.amazon.com/Cozy-Cocoon®...TF8&coliid=I3MFIXMLXEQCZ9&colid=1I3PISOVL2VSY

and adorable hats:

https://www.amazon.com/Urban-Baby-B...TF8&coliid=I1R8VA7GMSCS48&colid=1I3PISOVL2VSY

https://www.amazon.com/San-Diego-Ha...TF8&coliid=I1924WB7Y0AQ2D&colid=1I3PISOVL2VSY 

It's so hard to decide. Must resist urge to buy all of them!


----------



## Starry Night

Those are gorgeous! What sorts of materials do you use? Paper? Or do you incorporate fabrics as well? I'm guessing that to hang them on the wall you would put them into a frame of some sort....

I love the idea of wall-hangings. My MiL is going to make one for our baby as she did for all the other grand children. She can't do it until the baby is born because it's going to have similar info you included: name, weight, birth date, parents' names. She's a quilter so that's the material she uses. Now the trick is to convince her to use a colour I want. So far she hasn't approved my colour choices as they're not "appropriate" for a baby. I would like a dark green or something more earthy in colour as I don't really care for pastels or the neon/glow-in-the-dark colours my MiL seems to love. My mom told me she had to explain to the lady at the fabric store I didn't like traditional baby colours. I guess she got weird looks for picking out an olive green material for the baby blanket she's making....


----------



## DragonMummy

christ theyre expensive! I used SwaddleMe swaddle wraps and they were great. The fleece one was far too warm but the cotton ones were perfect. We had 2 that we used in rotation x


----------



## DragonMummy

Sof love the baby bumpers - v pretty. Although I don't go for calling your kids "prince" and "princess" - but that's just me! Lovely designs though


----------



## Doodlepants

Lovely sleeping bags blue! My fave is the owl one! Sooo cute! I love the bonnets too!

So after buying a baby bjorn carrier I have looked into mei tai slings and decided that I want one of those instead! :dohh:
Luckily M says it's ok and they're not hideously expensive which is a relief!

Is anyone else using slings and carriers? I'm hoping Lorelai will like it! x


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm going to get a BB synergy sling. I didn't use one with H but I think as H will be going to school in Sept it will make the school run easier, once I get used to using it


----------



## melissasbump

Sofi loving the bumpers! 
I want a baby bjorn carrier are they any good?

I want to feel my baby!!:wacko:


----------



## SugarBeth

Doodlepants said:


> Is anyone else using slings and carriers? I'm hoping Lorelai will like it! x

I'll be using slings! I have two so far. 

I also have THE MIGRAINE FROM HELL. :growlmad:


----------



## Doodlepants

Hope your migraine goes quickly! :(

Melissa- I always wanted one with Holly but she wasn't really keen- if you go onto the natural parenting section there's a lot of info on carriers. I always thought bb were good which is why I bought one, but apparently because they hold the baby from their crutch it's not as good for their spine- I researched it a bit- they say that the baby's knees should always be above their hips (as newborns), so they have a 'froggy' position. Thats how I found out about mei tai carriers- they are a lot easier than they look! Although if you really can't be arsed then they do ones that have clips.

I'm sure they all have pros and cons though- I'd see if you can try a few and see what you like best xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Doodlepants said:


> Hope your migraine goes quickly! :(
> 
> Melissa- I always wanted one with Holly but she wasn't really keen- if you go onto the natural parenting section there's a lot of info on carriers. I always thought bb were good which is why I bought one, but apparently because they hold the baby from their crutch it's not as good for their spine- I researched it a bit- they say that the baby's knees should always be above their hips (as newborns), so they have a 'froggy' position. Thats how I found out about mei tai carriers- they are a lot easier than they look! Although if you really can't be arsed then they do ones that have clips.
> 
> I'm sure they all have pros and cons though- I'd see if you can try a few and see what you like best xxx

Thanks for the info, i will have a look about xx:hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> christ theyre expensive! I used SwaddleMe swaddle wraps and they were great. The fleece one was far too warm but the cotton ones were perfect. We had 2 that we used in rotation x

My friend bought me four cotton swaddlemes all in sports or blue prints. :thumbup: I have a small and large


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, you're right...they are expensive, especially seeing as they'll outgrow them so quickly. I'm going to get at least one or two so I can take some really cute photos. I have a decent camera, so I don't need to go to a photo studio. 

Wez, they have one that's shaped like a football. I seem to remember that you're a fan. How funny is this?

https://www.amazon.com/Cozy-Cocoon®...TF8&coliid=I31I86NVJD2P1Q&colid=1I3PISOVL2VSY


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm gonna be babywearing, I have stretchy and woven wraps... Saraya slept SO well in the slings and they were so handy for going through town and I was even able to feed her while she was in it. Now the woven ones mean I can still carry her which is handy... Here's Saraya first in the stretchy one when she was small and now in the woven one - 3 different holds too!!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Saraya/0609/DSCF1952.jpg
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Saraya/0609/DSCF1915.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/cf74254e.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh can I just point out in the first two that she was REALLY sick, she wasn't gained weight right and a week after these were taken she was rushed to hospital weighing the same as an 8 week old [she's 4mo old in them] In case you were wondering why she looks like that!


----------



## SugarBeth

What kind of sling is that, Aaisrie? I love all the different ways you can hold the baby in them! I just have regular ones that let you hold the baby in the front.


----------



## DragonMummy

love that look of pure love you are giving her, Eve - gorgeous x


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet said:


> DM, you're right...they are expensive, especially seeing as they'll outgrow them so quickly. I'm going to get at least one or two so I can take some really cute photos. I have a decent camera, so I don't need to go to a photo studio.
> 
> Wez, they have one that's shaped like a football. I seem to remember that you're a fan. How funny is this?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cozy-Cocoon®...TF8&coliid=I31I86NVJD2P1Q&colid=1I3PISOVL2VSY

That is so cute!! But I'm not paying $56 for it. I got 2 for $12 at Target, the SwaddleMes.

Cute pictures Aaisrie!! She looks so cozy and cute!


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh she's beautiul!

Have you had any experience of the babyhawk mei tai ones? I was looking at them today but want to look around a bit before I part with £60..... :)
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

ok can anyone else see the ad at the bottom of the page "what will YOUR baby look like" - why the fek would anyone want a mutant mock up like that done of their unborn child?


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez Harry LOVED the swaddlemes - hang on will find a pic.....


----------



## DragonMummy

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00032.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00049.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

to clarify, I did tuck them away from his mouth!


----------



## Aaisrie

SugarBeth said:


> What kind of sling is that, Aaisrie? I love all the different ways you can hold the baby in them! I just have regular ones that let you hold the baby in the front.

They're both wraps, the first is a stretchy one... there's lots of "brands" of stretchy ones. The 2nd is a woven Girasol - it's a lend from a friend, I have a didymos. You can't really use the stretchy ones for bigger kids and vice versa. If you search baby wrap carries or something like that you'll find lots of videos on youtube showing you the different ways to use one. You literally wrap it round you and the child specific ways to carry them and they've been found to be more supportive and better for the baby than the carriers, plus they give you that closeness which I don't think you get with a carrier - but that's just my personal opinion!!



Doodlepants said:


> Ahh she's beautiul!
> 
> Have you had any experience of the babyhawk mei tai ones? I was looking at them today but want to look around a bit before I part with £60..... :)
> xx

I've heard great things about the babyhawk but never used one and don't know what the specs are on age/weight etc If you check out some of the babywearing sites they'll give you more info or on natural mamas forum you'll see loads too :]


----------



## Aaisrie

DM Saraya was the same, if you didn't swaddle her or if it was too loose she always woke herself!!


----------



## Doodlepants

DM- He's soooo gorgeous!! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Harry was great, just wrap him up, drop him in his basket and off he went!

Off to order me a pink one from ebay :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

thanks Doods - the first one is one of my absolute favourite pictures of him. I love in the second one how he manages to look up to no good, even in a full body bind!


----------



## Aaisrie

DM He is gorgeous!! I used the mothercare ones and was given a fleecey one with legs in... snug bug or something I think it was called. The fleece one was great for when she was a bit bigger because she couldn't pull her legs out AND it was cosy for winter!


----------



## Tor81

Loving the pics of your babies, Aaisrie & DM.

DH really wants a sling or carrier but we need to do a bit of research.

Mel - enjoy the baby show this weekend.

Curlew - thanks for the Sainsbury M&B club tip, I've just signed up.

Getting an early night tonight, long but fun weekend ahead. Seeing my best uni friends tomorrow, the last couple of dates have fallen through, and I've wanted to tell them about my pregnancy in person, so they still don't know. Trying to decide whether to blurt it out or test them to see whether they point out how fat I've got in the last couple of months!!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh i'd do the latter, Tor! See if they notice :haha:


Just bought a pack of 3 swaddleme's on Ebay for £24. Bar-jin. Am a financial disgrace....


----------



## MrsWez

DM-He looks so cute and comfy! I can't wait till my little man is here to put him in one. Thanks for posting


----------



## Tor81

hehe, mean aren't I?! Bless em, it's one of the worst mistakes someone can make, saying someone looks pregnant when they're actually just fat!

xx


----------



## MrsWez

Tor81 said:


> Getting an early night tonight, long but fun weekend ahead. Seeing my best uni friends tomorrow, the last couple of dates have fallen through, and I've wanted to tell them about my pregnancy in person, so they still don't know. Trying to decide whether to blurt it out or test them to see whether they point out how fat I've got in the last couple of months!!
> 
> xx

SO exciting! Have fun. Tell them "Am I getting fat or what?"


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh I know Tor. One of M's mates did that to me once. The really annoying thing was I had just lost 2stone on weight watchers! he then started furiously backpedalling and saying what he meant was I _should _ be pregnant by now and obviously meant that DH was firing blanks. He then started shouting across the whole pub that DH was sterile and couldnt get his wife pregnant. Honest to God...


----------



## BlueViolet

I finally got my creativity back. For a while I couldn't come up with anything, but finding out I'm having a girl inspired me to come up with a design for the baby shower invites. Now I just need to mess with the font a bit and add the address and contact info. 

I know co-ed showers (also known as Jack and Jill showers) are not very common. If anyone has any experience, could you let me know if the wording sounds okay?
 



Attached Files:







Baby Shower Invite copy.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Starry Night said:


> Those are gorgeous! What sorts of materials do you use? Paper? Or do you incorporate fabrics as well? I'm guessing that to hang them on the wall you would put them into a frame of some sort....
> 
> I love the idea of wall-hangings. My MiL is going to make one for our baby as she did for all the other grand children. She can't do it until the baby is born because it's going to have similar info you included: name, weight, birth date, parents' names. She's a quilter so that's the material she uses. Now the trick is to convince her to use a colour I want. So far she hasn't approved my colour choices as they're not "appropriate" for a baby. I would like a dark green or something more earthy in colour as I don't really care for pastels or the neon/glow-in-the-dark colours my MiL seems to love. My mom told me she had to explain to the lady at the fabric store I didn't like traditional baby colours. I guess she got weird looks for picking out an olive green material for the baby blanket she's making....

Hey hun,

I use a range of materials....The flowers on the girl bumper is made out of fabric and the crown is made out of foam...

Anything lying around really!

:flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

BlueViolet said:


> I finally got my creativity back. For a while I couldn't come up with anything, but finding out I'm having a girl inspired me to come up with a design for the baby shower invites. Now I just need to mess with the font a bit and add the address and contact info.
> 
> I know co-ed showers (also known as Jack and Jill showers) are not very common. If anyone has any experience, could you let me know if the wording sounds okay?

Hey hun,

Not sure on co-ed baby showers as baby showers aren't something we do alot in the uk....

Although I have just sold some baby shower invitations for one of my friends her is what it looks like....You can steal the wording if you find it appropriate, Hope this helps!



:flower:


----------



## MrsWez

Sofie and BlueViolet, I think it's great you girls are so creative. I try to be but it usually ends as a pile of paper and glue. I am pretty creative with coming up with new recipes.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

MrsWez said:


> Sofie and BlueViolet, I think it's great you girls are so creative. I try to be but it usually ends as a pile of paper and glue. I am pretty creative with coming up with new recipes.

Is this where we start talking about food again? :rofl:

Thanks hun, sometimes I end up with a pile of paper and glue when I can't find any inspiration...

:flower:


----------



## MrsWez

I love food.


----------



## SugarBeth

Sofiekirsten said:


> Is this where we start talking about food again? :rofl:

:haha::haha: Well, that does usually happen at least once a day, so it's about time!


----------



## mummySS

MrsWez said:


> I love food.

:rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone!

I have to say I have just caught up on all the talk about slings and now I'm confused!!

I was going to get a BB synergy and I think Greg would prefer to walk around with that.

I then might get myself a sling one.
I think I have it narrowed down to:

1) Kari me https://www.kari-me.com/shop.html
2) Close parent https://www.mothercare.com/Close-Pa...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231316487&pf_rd_s=center-7

3) Sa-be https://www.sabebabywear.com/product.php?stid=1&dept=23&pid=78&parent=23

Anyone who has experience of any of these or just slings in general please can you help?
Looks like numbers 1 and 3 are tied by me and number 2 goes over the head and fixes. 
I have a bad back so supportive is what I need.

Really appreciate all the help! :)

PS I'm a mango today yippee!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Well if you NEED to talk about food I could do with some suggestions, we have friends coming for dinner tonight and I am so disorganised! The problem is she's vegetarian and has a gluten intolerance! Planning Pavlova for dessert but main course is proving difficult. I was thinking roasted, stuffed butternut squash (stuffed with cherry tomatoes, courgettes, peppers, goats cheese and herbs) served with thyme roasted baby new potatoes and baby carrots. Not sure if this works though. As for started I am totally stumped!!! HELP!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

fifi-folle said:


> Well if you NEED to talk about food I could do with some suggestions, we have friends coming for dinner tonight and I am so disorganised! The problem is she's vegetarian and has a gluten intolerance! Planning Pavlova for dessert but main course is proving difficult. I was thinking roasted, stuffed butternut squash (stuffed with cherry tomatoes, courgettes, peppers, goats cheese and herbs) served with thyme roasted baby new potatoes and baby carrots. Not sure if this works though. As for started I am totally stumped!!! HELP!!!

Sounds good to me :thumbup:

Im just having breakfast bagette consisting of sausage, bacon, mushrooms and tomato :) Seriously tho, i wonder why i have put on weight......:haha:


----------



## Blue_bear

Just re-read your post fifi - what about soup for starter? Or a salad if you want something lighter? 
As for main course, what about using cous cous? Or doing a veggie curry?

xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Well done for deciphering my poor typing!! Soup is probably a safe bet (although I think I'll need to make my own stock as most stock cubes have gluten). Cous cous is made from wheat so that's out. There's so much food that has gluten in it, and we eat meat and fish so not so hot on veggie cooking :dohh: But Pavlova is made and looking and smelling so yummy! House is cleaned now just to go to the supermarket (hate it on a Saturday afternoon but am totally disorganised, even though I've had the past three days off!!:shrug:) 
Only got two more sleeps til our anomaly scan though :happydance:


----------



## fifi-folle

BB your breakfast baguette sounds lovely (I'll leave off the mushrooms though:sick:). Just had a homemade scone with homemade Rhubarb and ginger jam, yummy! I'm quite proud of myself as since getting pregnant I've lost 5lbs! That's more down to going back to work though, working with kids burns a lot of calories.


----------



## DragonMummy

Afternoon all. Feeling like a bag of wet cement today. am a bit bunged up and think I have something of a... er.... buildup in there. could barely eat last night and after breakfast today i have been heaving and spitting up all bloody morning. taken a couple of senokot in the hope that it might shift everything as I am supposed to be going out for dinner tonight. At this rate am gonna be a hugely cheap date!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hann- Aaisrie is the one to talk to re- slings. I've got a baby bjorn one but am getting this, which I prefer:

https://www.sasaslings.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=117

A lot of them are reversible so you can have either the pattern or plain black showing xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Just got all h's newborn stuff down from the loft to sort through. Picked a few bits out for Miss Tiger - navy dungers will be fine with a girly top underneath etc etc. And there's a few bits that the thought of parting with made me sob a bit so theyre staying but everything else is for the chop....


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann12 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I have to say I have just caught up on all the talk about slings and now I'm confused!!
> 
> I was going to get a BB synergy and I think Greg would prefer to walk around with that.
> 
> I then might get myself a sling one.
> I think I have it narrowed down to:
> 
> 1) Kari me https://www.kari-me.com/shop.html
> 2) Close parent https://www.mothercare.com/Close-Pa...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231316487&pf_rd_s=center-7
> 
> 3) Sa-be https://www.sabebabywear.com/product.php?stid=1&dept=23&pid=78&parent=23
> 
> Anyone who has experience of any of these or just slings in general please can you help?
> Looks like numbers 1 and 3 are tied by me and number 2 goes over the head and fixes.
> I have a bad back so supportive is what I need.
> 
> Really appreciate all the help! :)
> 
> PS I'm a mango today yippee!!

Hann they are basically ALL the same except for fabric. I got my stretchy one off Etsy, I found there was far far more choice and nicer fabrics!! I definitely recommend looking on there because you'll probably find one cheaper as well. The carrys for a wrap are all the same too, there are only slight differences between them if you're using a woven because obviously there isn't the give in the fabric but the stretchy ones are definitely better for a newborn. The carrys can LOOK hard to do but they are actually pretty easy, especially with a stretchy one. I used to tie my wrap, get in the car then when I got to where I was going just pop Saraya in it. Because of the stretch in the fabric it was so easy to just slide her in and out and I didn't have to stand there [as a new babywearer!] trying to tie the thing in public. Now I'm confident enough to get out of the car and tie her in a woven on my back without worrying!


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive just nearly wet myself laughing having been messing around with hubby dressing up my little dog in baby clothes!!

Poor thing gets so much of this abuse being small the other 2 dont know what their missing!
Will try and upload the pics when i can figure out how to work my phone!

xx


----------



## Hann12

Thank you Doodle and Aaisrie, so looks like they must all be pretty similar! I heard of a lady that has a facebook site doing them for 13.50 for lightweight ones which is great for the summer. I think I might try that first as they get great reviews. Also like the one you posted Doodle, looks like there is more of a man made pouch with that one rather than just a stretch of material so might end up with 2!

Just had a lovely afternoon nap now preparing myself gor the thought of going out to dinner tonight. Have booked Greg and I a dinner at a poshish place in town, it will be nice but going out requires energy! Must get some, maybe chocolate will help?!! 

DM I hope you feel better to enjoy your evening! 

Ps, more kicks have been felt on and off all day!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann just make sure it's a stretch!! I can guarantee you'll find it easier to wrap with a stretch to begin with whereas the woven take a little more getting used to!


----------



## Blue_bear

Just read a thread Sof has started on 2nd tri, shes on her way to the mat ward as shes worried Jake hasnt moved today. Hope everything is ok Sof and maybe that he's just turned around or something.

Everything crossed that he's just being a monkey, hope to see an update later xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks for letting us know BB


----------



## Blue_bear

Piccy of my poor doggie :)
 



Attached Files:







jj.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: you mental case!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

I hope Sof and Baby Jake are OK!

Last night I got a terrible bout of cramps/Braxton HIcks/ligament pains/don't know what it was. It lasted maybe 15 minutes or so and was made worse by me going into a full-blown panic attack -- legs shaking, feeling nauseous, heart racing, etc. It would come and go which freaked me out at first but I soon realized that sometimes it came strong, sometimes not so much, some times it lasted 30 seconds or so and sometimes only 2 or 3. But it was very painful. Today is still hurts when I walk to the washroom or sit up too long. I'm not really worried though because the pains go away as soon as I lie down and I have felt Baby Daniel move periodically throughout the morning. It just sucks because when I am walking and it hurts the pain is still enough to make me somewhat nauseous.

At least my cold seems to be slowing down. Still bad but definitely an improvement. I slept through the night for the first time all week.


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> :rofl: you mental case!!!!

:blush: Maybe...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hey Ladies,

Thanks for your messages.....

Jake is fine he had decided to move around so he was kicking my organs thats why I couldn't feel him.

I just found it strange because Jake is unbelievably active all day and in the mornings he usually gives me a good couple of kicks to wake me up and usually a few after I have eaten but this morning I had nothing.

Got to Maternity 2 and they put the doppler on and found his hb straight away and I felt like a knob for worrying but she said it's normal to have quiet days which I then told her he has never had a quiet day he is constantly active....

To this she sent me for a scan and found him in the fetal postion looking at me rather than the other way so the sonographer told us he is fine and just found a good comfy spot!

God he didn't half give me a bloody heart attack....I think he has moved now as he has been moving around alot since we got home.

Thanks again for all your lovely messages!

:flower:


----------



## Hann12

Sofie I'm so pleased to hear everything is okay - and nice for you to see him too!


----------



## SugarBeth

Blue_bear said:


> Piccy of my poor doggie :)

:haha: Awwww!


----------



## curlew

Glad to hear everything is okay sofie x

Sorry to hear your a bit bunged up DM. Hope it shifts soon and you enjoy your evening out.

Fifi well done on having friends round for dinner. That sounds far too energetic for me having to have a clean house and prepare a meal:winkwink:

AFM - manged to get a couple of hours ironing done this morning which I was pleased about, OH was sleeping of his hangover as it was his stag night last night and got in around 3am. Then we nipped into the shops to get a couple of books signed by the hairy bikers which was great. They are really nice. Now just chilling and will probably have a takeaway for tea. 

I'm still waking for a few hours in the middle of the night so feel shattered most days. I just don't seem to be able to find a comfortable position to lie in at night. Have tried pillows under my bump, and my legs but nothing seems to work. I thoughht I would be able to get some decent sleep in the second tri to build me up for the third:growlmad:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thanks everyone,

Well DH went back out after dropping me off home and he has come back with some curry and a money pot for Jake!

:rofl:

The money pot says 'Little Monkeys Money'

He said he had to buy it because it was so fitting! He is a little monkey and now ever since we got home he hasn't stopped moving!

DH also bought a new chest of draws and is going to build them after tea....

I love it when he is in a retail mood lol

:flower:


----------



## RachAndBump_x

hello :D im due the 23rd july :D


----------



## Starry Night

Sofie: so glad that Jake is OK! Hopefully he doesn't pull too many more monkey pranks...or at least that he wait until he's a toddler. lol

Welcome, RachAndBump!!

AFM, felt some good kicks today (down low as usual) so it's nice to know that baby is OK after all the drama this week. And now I go for hours between coughing fits and I can mostly breathe so here's hoping my cold is on its way out!

Today's Parent magazine released the top 25 Baby Names in Canada for each gender in 2010. Daniel is on the list but only number 18. I like the names I choose to be "normal" which means they're common but I don't want there to be 10 different kids with the same name in his class. But I am strangely proud to see that it is on the list at all. Also, Daniel is Bible name so I expect there will be a higher-than-average number of Daniels at the church we're going to attend once we move. DH was out there already and he said there were several kids with that name. But at least they'll be different ages....

Here is the list of baby names for anyone who is curious...


----------



## Hann12

Starry thanks for posting that! They are quite similar to the English ones, I thought they would be more American. 

Sofie - ours is our little monkey too! We call it monkey rather than it because we are staying team yellow :) 

Just back from a lovely dinner out, really tired now and it's only half ten! 
I also cannot get comfortable at night either. Get my pregnancy pillow on Monday, hoping that will change it!


----------



## Hann12

Sorry meant to also say hello to Rachel!


----------



## fifi-folle

Well dinner was a total success :D Feeling very proud of myself. Usually DH does the main course but he was working today so it was all down to me. Absolutely exhausted now so off to bed.


----------



## MrsWez

Glad everything is okay Sofie, when I don't feel Jonathan, I drink something cold and lie down and he usually starts right up again. These babies like messing with our heads.


----------



## Starry Night

Hurray for supper, fifi! What did you make?

I don't get why I'm so sore. I'm still trying to figure out what triggered my cramps and pains last night. I don't think they were actual contractions or anything worse than Braxton Hicks (they weren't regular at all) but I've been sore all day. I only have to stand for about a minute or sit for a couple more to start getting tight feelings all through my stomach. I wouldn't describe these as cramps or even ligament pains. Everything just feels sore and tender like I've had a huge workout or something. Baby tends to wriggle about during this time. Bowel Movements offers some temporary relief and lying down instantly cures them. But due to my cold, lying down causes my nose and throat to clog and I choke.

Hann (and anyone else interested), I have found Baby Centre's list for the top 100 baby names in the States for 2010: Clicky


----------



## kelzyboo

Will be offline for a few days, laptops decided to abandon me lol using my old one but its right out of the dark ages and i can't see anyones posts :cry:

Hope everyones doing good, :hugs: for anyone not feeling great, will be back online asap, i need it to keep me sane lol

have my consultant on tuesday and my blood titres done again (every 4 weeks!) and my 20week scan on tuesday,will find a way to update you all and hopefully catch up with what i've missed at some point lol!

:hugs: Be back on soon, take care ladies xxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Everyone has been very quiet, hope all is well!

My little monkey is definatly getting stronger, think he was trying to kick the till shut for me last night at work. Took me by surprise!

Got someone coming to look at the horse for sale this morning, but its the same girl thats let me down twice so we shall see!

Hope your all having a super weekend! xx


----------



## Clareabell

It's official a whole nights sleep is a thing of the past, I have got women everynight of this week by my little lady either kicking me or kicking my bladder! I am exhausted, nobody told me I would be contending with sleepless nights three months before her arrival!! 

It is very quiet blue, I hope everyone is out doing exciting things! I have fab task of going to sainsburys today!! Eurgh!


----------



## Annamumof2

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Thanks for your messages.....
> 
> Jake is fine he had decided to move around so he was kicking my organs thats why I couldn't feel him.
> 
> I just found it strange because Jake is unbelievably active all day and in the mornings he usually gives me a good couple of kicks to wake me up and usually a few after I have eaten but this morning I had nothing.
> 
> Got to Maternity 2 and they put the doppler on and found his hb straight away and I felt like a knob for worrying but she said it's normal to have quiet days which I then told her he has never had a quiet day he is constantly active....
> 
> To this she sent me for a scan and found him in the fetal postion looking at me rather than the other way so the sonographer told us he is fine and just found a good comfy spot!
> 
> God he didn't half give me a bloody heart attack....I think he has moved now as he has been moving around alot since we got home.
> 
> Thanks again for all your lovely messages!
> 
> :flower:

Flynn did that to me about 15 weeks when he went all quiet and the midwife couldnt hear a heartbeat and then sent me for a scan to find him in a comfy postion... but the odd few times ive had to get the kids to shout (i know it sounds mean) and then he wakes so then he boots me... i am so worried seeing as i still cant believe it took me over 2yrs to concive and well i am this far already


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry, Harry is a hugely popular name over here, I think it was number 4 on the list the year he was born. He's been to nursery since he was 7 months old and he has always been the only Harry! I know what you mean, I like simple traditional names. I'm thinking Tiger is going to be Sophie. 
SK glad J is ok. I had exactly the same thing with H. All the way home from hospital he did bloody acrobatics, little sodbag. Makes you panic though doesn't it. X


----------



## Annamumof2

well this weekend has been busy yesterday we did a bit of tidying up to end up quitting after an hour lol... and today i have to go to tescos/sainsburys to go get a few bits and peices for a stew that my mum is kindly making for me to last while Andy is going away Monday till Wednesday afternoon... it will be strange to not have him here but then it will be nice not to have him here also lol

i keep waking up at 4am to end up feeling sick and very very uncomftable i lay on my left side when i go to sleep but then i wake up on my back and i think Flynn finds a nice spot so then it hurts me atm... but... hes booting me still down below i just hope this isnt going to be a sign that hes going to be the odd one out and be breech or something as i dont fancy having a c sec because of the fragmin im on.... i have been told that they will induce me anywhere around 38 weeks atm and they will take me of the fragmin for a week then induce me and put me back on it once he is born but i am not sure as i keep getting told other things... i will hopefully know more on the 1st March unless i change the date to go see the (cant spell) drug person to talk about what kind of drugs im aloud even though i have told them clearly i only want gas and air.. but its incase anything happens and i will need anything else, then 9th i have the doppler scan to check the blood flow from Flynn to the plesenter so not sure what goes on there weather i will get to see him again or what... and then 15th i have my check up which they boked for 10:40am and i will be pissed if i have to leave oxford for almost 2:30pm because i need to get back to banbury before 3pm so then i can get to the school to pick up the kids and they know this as i keep having to remind them... anyway i am going to go get ready to go out and go get the shopping and stop of at my parents.

take care all


----------



## Sofiekirsten

What a knob! I have just cut my finger cleaning the bloody windows!

I don't even know how it was possible to cut my bloody finger!

On the plus side we bought a new chest of draws and DH has gone to pick up another set aswell :thumbup:

Love having a huge bedroom :happydance:

:flower:


----------



## MrsWez

Sofiekirsten said:


> What a knob! I have just cut my finger cleaning the bloody windows!
> 
> I don't even know how it was possible to cut my bloody finger!
> 
> On the plus side we bought a new chest of draws and DH has gone to pick up another set aswell :thumbup:
> 
> Love having a huge bedroom :happydance:
> 
> :flower:

Stupid question, what's a knob? :blush:


----------



## Blue_bear

MrsWez said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> What a knob! I have just cut my finger cleaning the bloody windows!
> 
> I don't even know how it was possible to cut my bloody finger!
> 
> On the plus side we bought a new chest of draws and DH has gone to pick up another set aswell :thumbup:
> 
> Love having a huge bedroom :happydance:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Stupid question, what's a knob? :blush:Click to expand...


Hahahaha, I'm gonna let Sof answer that one!!

Hope your fingers not too bad Sof 

xx


----------



## Starry Night

Do you mean 'knob' as tool(what a tool)/dumb/moron/idiot? LOL "Knob" as a term of insult is pretty common over here. I use it frequently....usually towards people who make no sense like bad drivers. It's my favourite form of road rage. :haha:

Baby has been kicking my bladder for the past hour. :wacko: He's still not kicking all that hard so I can ignore it a little bit but it definitely feels very strange and unpleasant.


----------



## MrsWez

Thank you, Starry. We call them dumbasses. You can add as many curse words as you would like in front of it though. Comes in rather handy while driving in traffic.


----------



## Starry Night

That works here too. LOL Sometimes I think Canada borrows its expressions both from the British and the States. We use the metric system but our expressions are imperial "came within an inch of my life", for example.


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry, "knob" is a slang term for penis.... so basically like calling someone a dick!


----------



## Doodlepants

I'm sooooo poor!!!! I need to stop shopping!!! Got more clothes today :)

Did everyone have a nice weekend? We stayed at my parents this weekend which was nice, pretty uneventful, nice and relaxing.

Glad Jake's ok Sofie!

xxxx


----------



## mummymarsh

Doodlepants said:


> I'm sooooo poor!!!! I need to stop shopping!!! Got more clothes today :)
> 
> Did everyone have a nice weekend? We stayed at my parents this weekend which was nice, pretty uneventful, nice and relaxing.
> 
> Glad Jake's ok Sofie!
> 
> xxxx

im soo poor too... im desperate to start buying the boy baby gorws and things but noooo money... still a week till pay day grrrrrr.....

and moving in a week so our weekend has been spent with me laying on sofa relaxing while husband does the packing and emptying of the loft :winkwink::winkwink:

xxxx


----------



## mummymarsh

question.......

when we all hit third trimester (sorry to scare some of you but its gonna happen lol) are we gonna carry this thread over :thumbup::winkwink:


:flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

mummymarsh said:


> question.......
> 
> when we all hit third trimester (sorry to scare some of you but its gonna happen lol) are we gonna carry this thread over :thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> 
> :flower:

its a group thread so yes...


----------



## Starry Night

Of course we are! Some of us have been here practically since conception!


----------



## Starry Night

DragonMummy said:


> Starry, "knob" is a slang term for penis.... so basically like calling someone a dick!

Which explains why it's such an insult! LOL I figured it was something like that but here it ultimately means dumb. ha ha We also call stupid people dick heads ("tool" also means dick which is why it's also applied to stupid-heads). ha ha Not very nice though.


----------



## DragonMummy

blimey yes I was aboit 3+1 when I found out. Weirdly I was put forward 4 days so I would have been 2+4 when I got my bfp..... suspect it was a prompt implantation however, that would be bloody ridiculous. Of course according to my records I didn't ovulate at all.... if men carried the kids he'd have some explaining to do!


----------



## mummymarsh

Starry Night said:


> Of course we are! Some of us have been here practically since conception!

lmao... oh good :) i do enjoy a good read

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

I think I found out really early too. Though it's hard to say because originally my baby was measuring about a week behind based off when I got my bfp which would mean I got my bfp at 3+1. But now my baby is measuring 4 days ahead of my official due date which means I got the bfp at a more realistic 3+6.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

If I go off when I ovulated and what my dates are now then I would of found out at 2+1!! Surely not!

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

Sof you have a long way to go til you beat my "your blood tests conclusively show no ovulation this month"..... :rofl:


----------



## Jenni4

Wow!!! finally caught up on the last 30 pages!! had a busy weekend and wasn't able to find time to chat! 

congrats to those of you who have found out the gender of your LO!

also..Sherri...that room is gorgeous!! that completely blows anything I will ever do or am ever capable of doing out of the water!! Gorgeous!!


As for me...been feeling some more movement lately. That's good! but went on a major shopping spree today and spent a lot of money....that's bad.

I bought:
Stroller...was going for the Pliko pramette but changed my mind...bought the Sola instead
Cot bed
Changing table
Car Seat with Base
Wooden cot/play yard...that was my guilty pleasure....love to have a crib in the living room too as that's where most of the sleeping occurs in the beginning...at least for us...DH has a dangerous job and needs to sleep. It is square like play yard, but looks like a crib..as the baby grows the floor drops...awesome!! also a great place for changing diapers too so you don't have to trek to the nursery ever hour!! I've never seen anything like this before...had to get it!!


So basically I am now broke!! I get paid once a month so it's coming up soon thankfully....if i can find a pic online of the cot thing i will post it....


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Haha DM I can't believe they said you didn't ovulate! Clearly you did lol.

OK I am getting sick of writing DH lol his name is Adam!

Anyway so Adam is on his way home with KFC :munch: mmmm :thumbup: and he has also got the other chest of draws! yey! 

So we basically are getting two chests of draws one which has 5 deep draws and 2 small top ones and the one that Adam is bringing home is just 3 deep draws!

Jake has his own draws, well they aren't exactly draws its a unit with 6 big wikka baskets init....

Well anyway I will take pictures of them when they are done so you can see them and take some pictures of Jakes changer unit just because I love it!

:flower:


----------



## melissasbump

Hellooooo! wow what a weekend, 1st let me catch up with you ladies!

Aasirie, loving the sling pics from yesterday, baby looks so comfy! X

DM, Gorgeous pics of Harry too! X

Tor, hope you had a good day today with uni mates, how did you break it too them or did they guess!? X

Fifi, hope the dinner went well, whatever you decided to cook! X

B Bear, your dog looks a bit confused dressed up! lol, how did the prospective horse sale go?
X

Starry, hope you have felt better today X

Sofi, Glad all ok with Jake! Reading the earlier posts i was worried! Cheeky monkey just hiding bless him! X

Rachyandbump! Welcome! X

Hann, glad your meal was nice! where you getting prenancy pillow from? X

Clare, loving all your kicks even if it is keeping you awake! X

Anna, hope you had a good day today. X

Mrs Wez, loving that you asked what a knob was! lol x

Doodles! Hi! 

Mummymarsh, love relaxing weekends! im great at doing sod all!

Well! That wasnt as bad as i expected!!
Ive had a LOVLEY weekend!

Yesterday me and my mum visited my cousin , shes just had her 2nd baby girl, and she was 10 days old, 5lb 3 when she was born and tiny! Her names Lottie and she was beautiful, i felt very clueless when i held her (i dont have much baby experiance yet!) but it was lovely and made me very impatient to meet my little flump!
Then last night we had a lovley Indian takeway and i honestly havent enjoyed food so much since before i was pregnant! I did eat rather a lot!!

Today me, my mum, and one of my best friends who is 5 weeks behind me went to the baby show and it was brilliant!

Here is a list of what i got...
Tommee tippee digital moniter £45 (usually £65)
a baby carrier, £25 (usually £50
a doorway bouncer £19.99 (apparently i loved mine when i was a baby!!)
a baby grow which says "i only cry when ugly people hold me" (a jokey thing!!)
3 bibs, one saying "ive just done 9 months inside" one saying "have patience mummy and daddy are learners" and the third one one saying "i pee, i poo thats all i do!!"
got some fleecy bankets 3 for£10 
a changing mat £
A nursing pillow £15




Got some freebies such as bottles, bibs, pacifiers etc. It was a great day and there were some great offers expecially things like funiture, moses baskets, prams/travel systems etc

I probably got some more stuff but ive forgotten!
They had such lovely things, had i known if i was having a boy or girl then probably would have bought more!!

On the way back we stopped at a big asda home store and i got some maternity bits (george have a sale on at the mo!) and some tiny hungry catapiller vests and a pram suit all in the sale!

It was such a lovley girly day! Im now home waiting to show my OH everything (hes been to football today) 

im so happy!!!


----------



## melissasbump

oh god... posted this is the may thread by accident!!!:blush:


----------



## melissasbump

Sofi ive just had KFC! I cant get enough of it!! x


----------



## SugarBeth

Mmm, envious of you ladies having KFC!

About finding out when pregnant, we had a good idea at 3w+6d, when i got really sick looking at food in the grocery store. I took a test the next morning. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! Yesterday started out miserable, I felt like I had fallen sick and I ended up barely awake and taking naps until 4 PM. Finally I started snapping out of it and my husband and I took our pup Sophie to Petco, where she had a great time socializing with other dogs and people (everyone loves her there, she's always asked about by the workers). We got a bunch of fish for our 75 gallon tank along with some decorations for it, and then picked up a bunch of food from Arby's. When we got home we watched movies and cuddled up on the recliner together until we fell asleep. I woke up today actually feeling good, which is so rare lately. Love being able to get some things done around the house!


----------



## mummymarsh

wow wow wow this baby show sounds amazing... where and when?????

i spend my life doing sod all :winkwink::winkwink:

sounds like u had pretty awesome weekened then :)

i held an 11 week old baby the other week and i completely forgot how to deal with little babies and panicked lol...... im used to throwing lilly (she is 2) all around the place hahahahaha


xxxx:flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Holy Crap!

I have only just realsied! I turn 22 weeks on Tuesday so that means only 2 weeks until V-Day and then only 4 more weeks until I get into the 3rd tri!

Crazy stuff!

Adam is taking me out for a curry on V-Day to celebrate 

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

MM i know what you mean - Harry is 4.5 and a propeer boisterous little boy. A tiny fragile baby girl is going to be alien!!!

Melly - glad you had a lovely day! you sound as bad as me on a spree! :rofl:

Sof I LOVE KFC but i've not been able to eat it since I got knocked up. Have tried it three times and every time it's been immediately projectiled. Am admitting defeat.... And yes I did have rather an argument with the GP receptionist... er.... I think you'll find I DID!!! That's why I had to have an early scan - no bugger believed me!!!


----------



## mummymarsh

i used to projectile my indian takeaway everywhere when pregnant with lilly..... my fave takeaway and i couldnt eat it (didnt stop me tho hahahaha)

and whats v-day?????

x


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone, wow been a flurry of activity since I last checked! As for when du you know you had conceived I knew 8 days after ovulation! Weird just knew though, didn't do the test for another 5 days though as I 
was trying to come to terms with it as it happened so fast! I loved it, just wasn't expecting it to be first time!! 

DM my friend had a boy first then a girl and the little girl beats up her brother!! You might have a little lady prepared to look after herself!


----------



## Jenni4

Btw....what do you gals think of play yards/pens (pack n plays)....not sure what to call them....when I had dd everyone I knew had one...not sure about what people have in other parts of the world...


----------



## Hann12

Jenni - where did you get your play crib thingy? I'd love to see it if you have a link? I nearly went to the baby show too but decided nit to put Greg through it as he hates stuff like that which is a shame. 

Mel - I got the pillow on pregnancypilliows.com. I'll try it tomorrow and let you know if it's any good! 

Scan tomorrow!!


----------



## DragonMummy

i didn't bother with a play pen for H but can see why you would. Once she's mobile am going to stick the travel cot in the corner so if I have to go off quickly and do something I can plonk her in there and not come back and find her halfway up the chimney....


V day is viability day! The day our babies become viable if we go into labour ridiculously early :D


----------



## Jenni4

Hann- I got it at premaman...it looks almost like this...
https://www.premaman.com/wapr/ml/cat_index.jsp?aref=0027928

I hope that link works....

Travel cot...that's a good name for it, but mine's a bit impractical for traveling as it doesn't fold away!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

over here a travel cot is one that folds away.... am just going to have a mat and playgym on the carpet to plonk her on til she's mobile. And a swing.


----------



## melissasbump

mummy, the baby show was fri sat and sun at the excel, london, there is one in may in birmingham and the next london one is october. Im def going again!

Yes DM was pretty bad spending today but i loved it! My mum was helping too though!

Yay for your scan tomorrow Han! Stay strong and yellow!! xx


----------



## Hann12

Jenni - thats a really cute cot! I like it!

Mel - soooo tempted to find out but I will stay strong!! Its not my 20 week one, although I'll be 19.2 my actual 20 week one isn't until I'm 21.2 so that will be the real test to stay yellow though Greg will be with me for that one and he is strong (i hope). He won't be there tomorrow though which is a shame. Have you had any kicks yet?

Has anyone been on a flight with a baby? looking at doing a villa holiday in Spain at the end of September, would you recommend it??


----------



## fifi-folle

There's also a Scottish one on 29th April to 1st May, trying to talk DH into going!

Scan tomorrow!
As for last night's menu, I did Carrot and Corriander soup with homemade bread, Roasted, stuffed butternut squash with roast baby potatoes then Pavlova with raspberries. Was really pleased with how it all came together! Quiet day today as I totally overdid it yesterday :oops:


----------



## DragonMummy

hann personally i'd stay in the uk. you're just a 24 hour childcarer so you can't have an actual holiday. we took H away to portugal when he was wee and it was just knackering.


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Jenni - thats a really cute cot! I like it!
> 
> Mel - soooo tempted to find out but I will stay strong!! Its not my 20 week one, although I'll be 19.2 my actual 20 week one isn't until I'm 21.2 so that will be the real test to stay yellow though Greg will be with me for that one and he is strong (i hope). He won't be there tomorrow though which is a shame. Have you had any kicks yet?
> 
> Has anyone been on a flight with a baby? looking at doing a villa holiday in Spain at the end of September, would you recommend it??

Hann, when i lay in bed at night, im sure im feeling fluttery, when i listen to babies heartbeat he/she is really active in the evenings and you can hear the moving about and often have to move the doppler from side to side as the hb keeps moving, so its def an active baby in the evenings! havent felt proper kicks yet but am hoping to very soon. 

Oh the other thing is that my mum came over yesterday having not seen me for two weeks and was shocked at how big id got! talk about give me a complex! 
I think i said it earlier but george sale on at the mo, got some good materniy bits at bargin prices!
:happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Forgot to post my 19 week bump pic:



For some reason its the wrong way round!!


----------



## melissasbump

Fifi im impressed you sound like quite a chef! x


----------



## fifi-folle

It's just so nice to be able to cook again without feeling sick!!!


----------



## mummySS

Hiya everyone! 

I have managed to read through the 20 or so pages i've missed, it's gonna take forever to reply so i just thought i'd say hi!

Hope everyone's had a great weekend. I've been up and down the country to a wedding in Manchester with uni friends. It's the first time i've really done anything exciting since i got preggers, due to the sickness. But it was under control all weekend and it was LOVELY to feel vaguely normal again and to socialise - and even have a little cheesy boogie on the dancefloor! :happydance: It's the little things, lol...

There has been a LOT of tummy rubbing going on - anyone else finding now they have a more noticeable bump that the tummy rubbing has started? I kind of didn't mind it, weirdly?!

xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

mummySS said:


> Hiya everyone!
> 
> I have managed to read through the 20 or so pages i've missed, it's gonna take forever to reply so i just thought i'd say hi!
> 
> Hope everyone's had a great weekend. I've been up and down the country to a wedding in Manchester with uni friends. It's the first time i've really done anything exciting since i got preggers, due to the sickness. But it was under control all weekend and it was LOVELY to feel vaguely normal again and to socialise - and even have a little cheesy boogie on the dancefloor! :happydance: It's the little things, lol...
> 
> There has been a LOT of tummy rubbing going on - anyone else finding now they have a more noticeable bump that the tummy rubbing has started? I kind of didn't mind it, weirdly?!
> 
> xx

Hehe I find it utterly annoying so I bought a top that says...

'Hands off the bump' and underneath has two handprints onit.

When people see the top they ask if it is ok to feel it so atleast they ask now 

:flower:


----------



## MrsWez

I want that shirt, sofie. a complete stranger came up and touched me yesterday. It was gross.


----------



## Starry Night

Today my SiL asked me if strangers have touched my belly yet. I guess there is one good thing about bed rest! When I do go out I'm wearing my winter coat so I mostly still look big underneath the bulk...not pregnant. I can't believe strangers would do that! Any other time you'd get slapped with a harassment charge! I just have a tough time wrapping my mind around why pregnancy suddenly means all manners go out the window. SiL also said complete strangers would touch her baby's face or try to kiss him. What the????


----------



## Jenni4

OMG!! Get this....when I was at the hospital after giving birth the lady that came into the room to take the photos if you want to buy a picture or keychain or put on the birth announcements... Maybe that's only in America...but Whatever! Anyway....she put her finger in my baby's mouth to get her to make an expression!!! I promptly excused her from the room!! Gross!!! :wacko:


----------



## Jenni4

@Hann- we travel a lot and are planning on taking baby at about 6 weeks overseas...traveling with a newborn is pretty easy i think...we did it a lot with DD, but you really don't get much of a holiday....I was always taking care of the baby....but i think it's easier to travel with a newborn vs a two year old!!


----------



## Annamumof2

well Andys gone till wendesday afternoon i though i would cry but i am just so tired this morning and not feeling right again... i guess the tears will come later when i notice he isnt going to be there when i go to sleep


----------



## Jenni4

:hugs: for Anna...how long have you been together?? I celebrate when mine leaves for a few days!! :haha:


----------



## Hann12

Annamumof2 said:


> well Andys gone till wendesday afternoon i though i would cry but i am just so tired this morning and not feeling right again... i guess the tears will come later when i notice he isnt going to be there when i go to sleep

Anna - I cried numerous times when Greg went away, he was away 10 days though which was really long but I'm sure a lot of the tears were hormones as well as missing him as I felt so rubbish too.

1 hour 20 minutes until scan time.....hope the baby is okay still


----------



## Annamumof2

Jenni4 said:


> :hugs: for Anna...how long have you been together?? I celebrate when mine leaves for a few days!! :haha:

we have been togther for ummm 8yrs 8th March i think


----------



## curlew

Morning all

Wow some serious shopping going on here. Really fancy going to the baby show here in April but I'm not sure if its worth it as we don't need too much but what we do need we would probably get cheaper and some of its quite big things like the cot, changing table and I really would like the avent electric breast pump. By that time DS room should be finished and then be ready to start the baby's room.

DM - I am totally with you on handling a newborn again. DS is nearly 7 and does 90% of things for himself so to go back to a helpless wee thing is quite a thought.

Fifi - good luck for your scan today.

Hann - we took DS to France when he was only 3 months old. It was fine but to be honest we were staying with my parents at their holiday home so there were 4 of us to mind DS and being my parents home it was very relaxed. I agree that it is easier on a flight with a baby than a toddler as they just don't want to stay still for the duration of a flight. DS was fine on flights for about 1 hour but after that it was difficult to keep him amused.

I can't believe people are trying to touch your bumps. If anyone does that to me I will be pushing their hand away and telling them in no uncertain terms where to go!! It's the height of rudeness. Just cause we are pregnant we are not public property. As for touching a newborn in its pram - some people have no idea of boundaries. 

Quite a quiet weekend just doing bits around the house and chilling. Got some more stuff from the back room up into the loft and told OH seeing that we have nothing planned for next weekend he could fit the new radiator in the bathroom cause a) it gets it out of the cupboard in what will be DS new room that it has been in since last february and b) it gets it in before the baby comes. Don't think he was overly impressed lol.

Anyway DS on holiday again today so off to a soft play area that caters for older children as well as the toddlers so he can burn some energy off with his friends. Catch up later.


----------



## Hann12

Just checked my appointment card, they told me over the phone it was at 10.20 but the card says 11.40. Just confirmed and its 11.40 so got ages to wait!!


----------



## mummySS

Morning!

Good luck for the scan Hann! How annoying you have to wait so long. 

As for the tummy rubbing, i guess i didn't mind over the weekend because it was friends, but i would definitely object to a total stranger doing it!! 

Jen - i'm the same when paul goes away. Love it! :rofl: We've been together over 10 years and i'm normally pretty independent, so it doesn't bother me. BUT since i've been pregnant i have definitely missed having him around to do stuff for me, lift shopping up the stairs, make me nice food, take the bins out, rub my achey back... lol


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

A quick hi as I'm off to take Holly to the cinema in a bit, wish me luck! 

Jenni- our hospital have a photographer too- luckily the lady din't shove a finger in Holly's mouth but Holly was not happy about it and we have the pics to prove it! She looks soooo grumpy!

Good luck today Hann!
xxxx


----------



## Tor81

Morning girls, sounds like everyone had good weekends.

I'm working from home today so going to try and pop in here every now and again. Well, actually I'm not really working because I've taken it as annual leave but I do have work to do, but my main reason is to write up my work experience. I studied for CIMA which is an accountancy qualification, I did exams for years but finished them 3 years ago & all I had to do was write up all my work experience & fill out some application forms to be fully qualified, but I think I was just so relieved to get the exams finished that I've never got round to it. Anyway, you only have 4 years to do it before you have to take some of the exams again, and I know once baby is here I won't have time so I'm forcing myself to get it done, even if it does mean using up some holiday, there's NO WAY I'm doing those exams again!!

The baby show sounds great, I'm hoping to go to the Birmingham one in May but will wait & see what I still need to buy etc by then, and there's usually last minute ticket deals worth waiting for too.

So far the only bump touchers have been family & close friends so not sure how I'm going to react with not such good friends or strangers.

Sounds like we're all getting to the stage where sleeping is getting uncomfortable, even though my bump is still relatively compact, last night I noticed lying on side the bump was sagging to one side, so going to get some more pillows out of the cupboard tonight to see if that helps, I'd love a proper maternity pillow but I guess normal ones will be fine for now.

Good luck for your scan Hann, are you already in the waiting room having to wait an extra hour?

We've got our 20 week scan tomorrow, it's at 2.30 so because me & DH will be leaving work early we're going to go to an estate agents after & start the ball rolling for selling out apartment - scary! We've never sold before so no idea whats involved really, although I suspect ridiculously high fees. :(

We've brought back loads of plastic boxes from my Dad's loft yesterday so this week we're going to start boxing things we know we can live without for a few months, it'll declutter the place which should make it more desirable, plus it'll ease the pain of moving in a few months time!

xx


----------



## fifi-folle

ooh Hann your appt is 10 mins before mine! Mine's at 1150, sooo nervous!


----------



## Hann12

Tor - thankfully not in the waiting room, was about to leave though. I'm so tired I feel like falling asleep again. My back is a nightmare at night so I'm getting so little sleep, its annoying. The pregnancy pillow arrives today, I hope its actually good but who knows. I've got all my hopes on it! 
I also have to do a qualification form thing too for my CIPD but can't be bothered, so annoying! Its work experience stuff too. Also meant to be working at home today too, really tired though so not sure how much I'll get done which means the rest of the week will be manic. How good would it be if as soon as you found out you were pregnant you could just stop work (and still be paid obviously!). What a dream......
Only 1 hour 20 till scan time now....


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> Sof you have a long way to go til you beat my "your blood tests conclusively show no ovulation this month"..... :rofl:

I didn't even test until 20DPO because the only time we had sex that month was 1.5w before I O'd anyway so I knew it was impossible to get pregnant.. I still haven't worked out how it was possible!!



Jenni4 said:


> Hann- I got it at premaman...it looks almost like this...
> https://www.premaman.com/wapr/ml/cat_index.jsp?aref=0027928
> 
> I hope that link works....
> 
> Travel cot...that's a good name for it, but mine's a bit impractical for traveling as it doesn't fold away!!!

I used a travel cot as a playpen too, it was really handy for keeping toys in one place.

And we have a company called Bounty that come round the hospitals and do baby's picture when they're born but fortunately the girl who did mine was brilliant even though Saraya kept screaming we eventually got one where she looks like she's asleep!! LOL Was definitely worth the money, we got loads of different pics.


----------



## Hann12

fifi-folle said:


> ooh Hann your appt is 10 mins before mine! Mine's at 1150, sooo nervous!

Fifi - good luck!! I bet you go in before me, my hospital always runs late. I'm taking my hypno birthing book with me to read while I'm there.


----------



## mummySS

Good luck to you too Fifi! 

Tor - you will thank yourself for finishing off your CIMA stuff when bubs is here! I have a massive long list of things i've been putting off for years before baby comes... The top one being sorting out my wedding album, we already paid the guy and all we have to do is choose the photos we want for the album so he can put it all together, but 3 years later we've done nada!


----------



## Blue_bear

Good Luck for scans today girls, cant wait to see more piccys :)

I'm not up to much exciting at all over the next day or two, got a couple of days of work after doing a long week so thats nice. Just a shame were so skint we cant afford to do anything!
Getting peev'd that hubbys back/leg is still so bad yet nothing seems to be happening about doing anything about it. I am now trying to persaude him to just go and sit it out in a+e in the hope he will get seen by someone instead of keep waiting for these refferals. 

As for the horse sale yesterday, the girl has said shes very interested but thats it at the moment. I'm still not 100% convinced shes not a time waster but we'll see!

Anywhay, best go get some breakie, not even dressed yet!

xx


----------



## samzi

we use our travelcot as a toy storage area too

dd's birthday tomorrow and scan on thurs :yipee:


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies!

Curlew.. re the baby show, they had some amazing deals on furniture and im talking about really nice looking furniture at really really good prices, the show also had their own home delivery service so if you are furniture shopping around then its def worth a look, il already got mine or i would have made a furniture purchase too! Also all the Avent stuff was half price.

Hann and Fifi Good luck with your appointments! woo hoo!:happydance:

Tor Just a tip re estate agents.. you can always barter with their fee..usually they will start off 3 or 4% but push for 1% and you should get it, can save you quite a bit of money, never take their first offer! They want your business more than you want theres xx

Well im pretty tired today, think i overdid it with all the shopping yesterday so am just chilling out today
xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies!

Not alot going on for me today really....Got a load of washing to do which is going to atleast take me til 4pm, I wouldn't mind but it's all Adams lol!

Hann & Fifi good luck at your scans today!

So Adam tried to 'woo' me last night which made me promtly say 'Your not getting any!' :rofl: I just have no sex drive at all and I don't think we have had sex in over a month - Urgh the thought of sex just makes me want to :sick: at the moment.

Looking on the internet today for a bag for the hospital and just wondering what everyone else is thinking of using or buying, Think I might just buy a weekend bag but with wheels onit....Nothing too expensive.

:flower:


----------



## Tor81

Hann, you'll have to let me know whether the pregnancy pillow is worth the investment.

I would love to stop working already, or maybe just go in 2 or 3 days a week to keep the brain going and get a bit more social interaction! This week should be bearable with today at home, half a day tomorrow at scan, and I might take Wed off too to finish this CIMA stuff (I'm realistic that its not going to be finished in the next 8 hours, especailly as I'm already back on BnB & dying to do the laundry!).

Fifi, good luck for your scan today too.

I had no idea that professional photographers came into the hospital, sounds quite intrusive but then it must be great to look back at photos from baby's first day in the world, I imagine they charge a fortune?

MummySS, you've made me feel a bit better now I know its taken you 3 years to do your wedding photos, it's not just me who puts things off as long as possible but then can't understand why I didn't just get it out of the way straight away to avoid any stress!

BlueBear, I'm not dressed either, that was meant to be my mid-morning break!

Mel, thanks for the estate agent tip, that could be a HUGE saving. :)

xx


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck with your scans today, Hann and fifi! Have fun watching your little ones wriggling around! Or maybe sleeping....;)

My scan is tomorrow. Almost feels anti-climatic as I've seen him so many times already and know that he's a he. I know the point of the ultrasound is to make sure everything is correct and OK so it's still important for that reason. 

I'm finally half-way officially!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Starry Night said:


> Good luck with your scans today, Hann and fifi! Have fun watching your little ones wriggling around! Or maybe sleeping....;)
> 
> My scan is tomorrow. Almost feels anti-climatic as I've seen him so many times already and know that he's a he. I know the point of the ultrasound is to make sure everything is correct and OK so it's still important for that reason.
> 
> I'm finally half-way officially!

:happydance:

For getting half way!

I can't believe I am 22 weeks tomorrow!

It's crazy!

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

I honestly didn't think I'd get this far. I was just holding on for this day. Now I think about my next milestone: V-day. Each new milestone makes me feel that more confident about this pregnancy. At the beginning I didn't even let myself think about the possibility of my pregnancy ending with a healthy baby. Now it's starting to feel real. We have a crib and dresser and yesterday we bought some full-length pajamas with footies for him to wear at the hospital. They're sooo cute. No pictures to link to though.


----------



## Jenni4

Yay for cantaloupes!! :happydance:

Good luck on the scans girls!!

Okay...I'm such a space brain! Just sitting down watching cartoons on tv with DD and after a bit she says "mom...this is in arabic...i can't understand it" :haha: I am so out of it I had no idea...and I don't know arabic either!! :wacko:


----------



## fifi-folle

Good luck with completing your CIMA stuff Tor81, I remember DH doing ACCA, it took forever! And that was in the days when you had to do the last three in one go! It's worth it in the end though. 
DH isn't able to come to scan as he's had a migraine since he woke up and it's not gone:nope: I don't know who's more upset, him or me!:shrug:


----------



## Starry Night

Jenni, congrats on reaching half-way!!!

Over the weekend DH bought a Teddy Ruxpin DVD....it's an 80s cartoon based off of an 80s toy (yes, the toy came first). I guess he loved that show as a kid (I never got into it as I don't think my mom liked it). We watched an episode to walk down memory lane. It made me recall that I had seen an episode or two because I remembered the characters and theme song but watching it also tainted DH's childhood memory, methinks. LOL It's rather cheesey and doesn't appeal to adults. Unlike The Muppet Babies DVD we have. We watched that with some friends recently and it's still incredibly, legitimately funny. Ah well. It's "for the baby". ;)


----------



## melissasbump

Starry Night said:


> Jenni, congrats on reaching half-way!!!
> 
> Over the weekend DH bought a Teddy Ruxpin DVD....it's an 80s cartoon based off of an 80s toy (yes, the toy came first). I guess he loved that show as a kid (I never got into it as I don't think my mom liked it). We watched an episode to walk down memory lane. It made me recall that I had seen an episode or two because I remembered the characters and theme song but watching it also tainted DH's childhood memory, methinks. LOL It's rather cheesey and doesn't appeal to adults. Unlike The Muppet Babies DVD we have. We watched that with some friends recently and it's still incredibly, legitimately funny. Ah well. It's "for the baby". ;)

I HAD teddy ruxpin, my favourite childhood toy ever! he used to talk and sing and his eyes and mouth moved ( quite revolutionary in its day!). Loved him so much xx


----------



## melissasbump

Starry Night said:


> I honestly didn't think I'd get this far. I was just holding on for this day. Now I think about my next milestone: V-day. Each new milestone makes me feel that more confident about this pregnancy. At the beginning I didn't even let myself think about the possibility of my pregnancy ending with a healthy baby. Now it's starting to feel real. We have a crib and dresser and yesterday we bought some full-length pajamas with footies for him to wear at the hospital. They're sooo cute. No pictures to link to though.

My 20 weeks is friday and im counting the hours down! Can you remind me when V day is? xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

melissasbump said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> I honestly didn't think I'd get this far. I was just holding on for this day. Now I think about my next milestone: V-day. Each new milestone makes me feel that more confident about this pregnancy. At the beginning I didn't even let myself think about the possibility of my pregnancy ending with a healthy baby. Now it's starting to feel real. We have a crib and dresser and yesterday we bought some full-length pajamas with footies for him to wear at the hospital. They're sooo cute. No pictures to link to though.
> 
> My 20 weeks is friday and im counting the hours down! Can you remind me when V day is? xxClick to expand...

24 weeks hun

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

I believe V-day is 24 weeks.

EDIT: What Sofie said. ^


----------



## melissasbump

hmmm i have a dilemma... we bought loads of fresh salad and fruit at the weekend and i know this is what i SHOULD be having for my lunch... however i fancy eggy bread with ketchup! Help!! :wacko:


----------



## Jenni4

eat the eggy bread....then I won't feel so bad about eating a whole bag of gummy bears!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I just saw this documentary featured on Oprah and thought you guys might be interested.. here is the trailer for it. It follows 4 babies in their first year from 4 different countries. There's no dialogue so it's a very easy watch and no doubt will make you all even more broody!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vupEpNjCuY


----------



## mummySS

I just noticed that we're cantaloupes today Starry and Jenni! :happydance:

Ooh i remember teddy ruxpin too!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, mummySS!! Still so hard to believe we're halfway already.


----------



## Tor81

Starry, Jenni & MummySS &#8211; big yippee to being at the halfway point! I have to admit though that I don&#8217;t actually know what a cantaloupe is!!

Fifi &#8211; thanks for your encouragement, I am making slow but steady progress! So sad that your DH can&#8217;t go with you today. &#9785;

Starry & Mel &#8211; Teddy Ruxpin rang a bell & I definitely do remember him, although looking at the pics he does look like a Gummi Bear!

Mel &#8211; definitely go for the eggy bread, if you cant eat what you fancy when you&#8217;re pregnant, when can you?!

Thanks for that vid Aaisrie, fascinating how different the babies are in each culture, any idea how we get to watch the real program?

Anyone got any inspiration for lunch? So far I&#8217;ve eaten some Worcester Sauce crisps&#8230;

xx


----------



## mummySS

We are having beefburgers for lunch. Mmmm... I am telling myself it's ok because of the iron and the salad :)


----------



## DragonMummy

will catch up in a sec but need a rant....

Am hugely pissed off and upset today. The chest pains have been persisting (day 4 now) and it feels like I have been booted in the sternum. I can't remember if I updated last night but I rang the maternity ward to speak to a MW to be told it's wind. Now I don't mean to be rude but I am 30, this is my second child and I have a relatively high IQ. I KNOW what wind is! I explained that I had treated wind, heartburn and constipation and there has been no change but she was adament it is wind. 

So today I wake up and it's still there. Every time I burp or hiccup (which is every couple of minutes these days) I am getting a stabbing pain in my chest. Soooooo off to the GP.

She felt my tummy, told me it's a stomach irritation caused by heartburn and gave me some stronger antacids. She didn't listen to my chest (why would she, she didn't even listen to me ffs!) she didn't take my bloody pressure and she didn't take my temp.

When I got home I cried with sheer frustration.....


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> will catch up in a sec but need a rant....
> 
> Am hugely pissed off and upset today. The chest pains have been persisting (day 4 now) and it feels like I have been booted in the sternum. I can't remember if I updated last night but I rang the maternity ward to speak to a MW to be told it's wind. Now I don't mean to be rude but I am 30, this is my second child and I have a relatively high IQ. I KNOW what wind is! I explained that I had treated wind, heartburn and constipation and there has been no change but she was adament it is wind.
> 
> So today I wake up and it's still there. Every time I burp or hiccup (which is every couple of minutes these days) I am getting a stabbing pain in my chest. Soooooo off to the GP.
> 
> She felt my tummy, told me it's a stomach irritation caused by heartburn and gave me some stronger antacids. She didn't listen to my chest (why would she, she didn't even listen to me ffs!) she didn't take my bloody pressure and she didn't take my temp.
> 
> When I got home I cried with sheer frustration.....

@DM so sorry you are still suffering with this, GPs need a kick up the arse sometimes, they are all about fucking figures and it winds me right up! urrrgh!
Are the anacids shes given you perscription only? hopefully they will help you at least. Big:hugs: xx

Well im very proud of myself just polished off a huge salad consisting of lettuce,cucumber, red pepper, grapes, suger snap peas and carrot, with some celery and cream cheese, and some tortilla chips with a yummy dip. I made the dip using creme fraiche ( think we are allowed this?)
Its actually nice to be eating fresh food again having spent the last 5 months on a diet of crisps and chips!

As for the eggy bread.. will probably have that as an afternoon snack, egg is protein after all!! xx:winkwink:


----------



## fifi-folle

Mmm eggy bread, drool.... I stopped myself going to Greggs for a scotch pie as we have lots of salad to use too, boo. 
Scan was fine, baby was being an awkward sod and they couldn't get all the measurements so we're oging back on Thursday, hopefully DH can get time off/work from home so he can see baby again. Think it might be a boy as I may have seen bits when they were measuring the thighs but I didn't ask and we're just going to wait and see (unless we can't help but notice on Thursday!)
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5020/5464354013_64c35bf8dd.jpg

DM sorry you are being fobbed off. Hopefully they are right and better antacids do the trick, but still what you really need is reassurance.


----------



## melissasbump

Fifi, congrats on the scan! glad all is well!:thumbup: xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm not sure Tor, I just saw it on Oprah?


----------



## Aaisrie

DM that really sucks, I had the same thing with my bum pain, the MW kept telling me it was an "uncomfortable pain caused by haemorroids" I took a deep breath and informed her that I knew what a pile was, this was NOT uncomfortable it was agony and having gone through a labour without pain relief and the fact that I could compare the pain level to that she informed me she had no kids and didn't know what it felt like!!! LOL


----------



## Hann12

Now I know I am biased but is this not a super cute baby!!
I didn't cave, I'm still team yellow too! They said that he/she is measuring bang on for my dates, my cervix is still good and we had lots of movement. Also got to see the 4 chambers of the heart, babys bum resting on my cervix and a bladder full of water (the babies not mine - must have had a big drink!).
All very exciting. Its a shame that Greg didn't see it :(
Very excited about the official 20 week scan in 2 weeks time now, even though its a week later than 20 weeks. 

Starry, Mummyss and Jeni - congratulations for reaching the 20 week mark!


----------



## Hann12

Oh and i meant to say DM - it could be that you have really bad acid reflux which has essentially burnt the inside of you. I have had that a few times before as I suffer from IBS and it hurts in the chest. Do you have difficulty swallowing? If you do it could be it. When I get that I literally have to drink gavison after I have eaten anything and eventually it goes. Its not wind though.


----------



## melissasbump

Oooh congrats hann! Glad all is well and well done for staying strong and yellow!! xx Lovely clear pic too! xx:thumbup:


----------



## mummySS

Fifi - congrats on the scan! quite nice that you get to see bubs again soon. 

DM - so sorry to hear you're in pain and worrying. Why are GPs so bloody incompetent?! makes me so angry. Can you try a different GP within your practice? Big :hugs:

EDIT: Hann, huge congrats on everything being a-ok! It is a VERY cute pic :)


----------



## DragonMummy

nope no trouble swallowing. have had some trouble actually eating as I have been feeling very "full" but otherwise fine.


----------



## Annamumof2

DM - big hugs


----------



## Blue_bear

Big hugs DM, i def know how frustrating it is when docs arent helping. 

Ive just phoned and booked my ante-natal classes....well i say classes, its actually just 1 class!
I dont know if its me being nieve but i thought it would be a weekly thing for at least a few weeks.
Anyway so i have the first one which is ante-natal on the 9th May - seems a life time away!
The 2nd is all about post-natal the following week on the 16th May. 
Ok, so they are from 9.30-1.00 but this still doesnt seem like long, perhaps because i am panicking that i dont know enough.....

Got my hospital tour booked for 19th March though so at least thats something closer to look forward to. 

Been round to see my MW friend this morning and she wants to organise a baby shower for me :) Very exciting!

Congrats on the scans ladies, the pics are fab! Well done for staying team yellow Hann!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann that's a gorgeous pic and is practically the spitting image of Saraya's scan pic, nothing like Atticus'


----------



## Annamumof2

Blue_bear said:


> Big hugs DM, i def know how frustrating it is when docs arent helping.
> 
> Ive just phoned and booked my ante-natal classes....well i say classes, its actually just 1 class!
> I dont know if its me being nieve but i thought it would be a weekly thing for at least a few weeks.
> Anyway so i have the first one which is ante-natal on the 9th May - seems a life time away!
> The 2nd is all about post-natal the following week on the 16th May.
> Ok, so they are from 9.30-1.00 but this still doesnt seem like long, perhaps because i am panicking that i dont know enough.....
> 
> Got my hospital tour booked for 19th March though so at least thats something closer to look forward to.
> 
> Been round to see my MW friend this morning and she wants to organise a baby shower for me :) Very exciting!
> 
> Congrats on the scans ladies, the pics are fab! Well done for staying team yellow Hann!!

oh that reminds me that i need to book my tour as well before i go in to labour lol


----------



## Tor81

Hann & Fifi - congrats on your scans, love the pics!

BlueBear - I too thought there would be more to the antenatal classes, I guess they must be sufficient though if thats all they offer. I didn't realise you needed to book a hospital tour, I will ask about that tomorrow.

DM - big hugs hun, I really don't understand doctors sometimes, surely theyre doing that job because they want to help people feel better...

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

wish she'd taken my blood pressure at least. Feeling very giddy this arvo..... GOD i hate being a moany old cow as I've wanted this for soooo long....


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> wish she'd taken my blood pressure at least. Feeling very giddy this arvo..... GOD i hate being a moany old cow as I've wanted this for soooo long....

your not at work are you? if so get home and put your feet up!! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I am 1200-2100... boo...


----------



## melissasbump

you surely should be at home? especially if you are feeling light headed? xx


----------



## mummymarsh

me and the husband have been told we r not carriers of cystic fibrosis |:) this means baby wont have it :) yippeeee....

now the little bugger best sort his growing out as thats what we r to tackle next :)

xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

MM that's brilliant news xxx


Mel I know but I've had sooo much time off sick that I feel guilty


----------



## BlueViolet

It's been a while since I checked in and I'm way behind on posts. My parents came down this weekend and my mom and I had an awesome shopping spree at the outlets. I even got some pretty maternity dresses on sale at Motherhood. I can't wait to wear one to the baby shower in April :) 

Aaisrie, I loved "Babies." I saw it in the theater with some friends. We really got a kick out of it. I do have to say, I wish they would have picked someone else to represent a U.S. baby. That woman from CA was quite strange. 

DM, hope you feel better. It's not right that the GP didn't even listen. You should try to see someone else. Who else would know more about your body than you? 

Fifi, nice photo! :) Too bad the baby didn't cooperate. Mine didn't either, so we're not completely sure that it's a girl. I bought a ton of cute baby girl stuff, so if it's a boy he's going to have to deal. The Carter's outlet store said I can exchange the stuff with no time limit, so I might do that if the tech was wrong. I bought some really pretty dresses, so I hope I don't have to take them back. My mom and I bought a ton of cute material on sale and we got tons of blankets and burp cloths made. She even made an adorable animal bath towel with ears. Then we bought two more at the outlet that were on sale for about how much we paid for the material. Funny how that works. 

Hann, cute photo! All babies are cute, even when they're still in the uterus :) 

MM, glad your baby doesn't have cystic fibrosis. Yey!


----------



## melissasbump

MummMarsh, great news! xx

DM You shouldnt feel guilty, at the end of the day, you and tiger come first and work is way down the list of importance when it comes to your health! xx


----------



## mummymarsh

thanks everyone :)


----------



## DragonMummy

off home x


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations MM - great news :)

Fifi - love your scan pic too.

aaisrie - ohhh so maybe I am team pink then?!! I've just assumed I'm team blue....
still have at least 20 weeks to wait though!!

DM - it could still be acid reflux if you have full feeling, if its not gone tomorrow go to the doctors though as it might be something the mid wives don't know about, and don't worry about the time off work, you need to look after you and tiger!

I'm starting to look at cots now - where did you get yours from? I've seen some nice ones on mamas and papas, I'd like an oak one with solid front and back. I'm obviously very picky though as haven't found one I love yet!


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> off home x

good! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann all the "old wives tales" about pregnancy were wrong with me, the way I carried Saraya, my cravings, all of it said I was having a boy - except for my gut and the scan! This time has been the same, I've craved sugar [which I never wanted with Saraya] and been much sicker [which people usually say is girls] and yet I'm carrying a boy!! WTF lol


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad the scans went well guys!

Good news for you too Mummymarsh!!

AFM- Had a lovely time at the cinema- we saw tangled, it was Holly's first time and she loved it!...... then got back to find that the dog had somehow got into the living room and completely destroyed the blanket I have been knitting, chewed up my knitting needles and got the new toy we got from the sofa and chewed that up too :( Nightmare!

Hope you feel better soon DM, hopefully you will find a doctor soon who will actually listen to you...
xxxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Gotta love it when dogs do that Doodles!

Glad your off home DM, go and put your feet up!

Hann - I got my cotbed and mattress from kiddicare, excellent delivery etc.

Aaisrie - All the old wives tales were wrong for me too!

Just been to tesco and had a sudden urge for fromage frais so am feeling like a big kid devouring my way through a pack of munch bunch! Lol.


----------



## Tor81

Great news MummyMarsh, one less thing to worry about!

DM, you might feel guilty but it&#8217;s important you look after yourself as that&#8217;s the best way to look after Tiger. 

Doodle, how was Tangled? We&#8217;re thinking of seeing that on Wed. You&#8217;ve got a very naughty dog, I bet someone is in your bad books today!

xx


----------



## curlew

Hann and fifi - scan pictures are great. Soooo cute.

Starry, Mummyss and Jenni --- congrats on reaching 20 weeks. Only 3 more days for me to wait.

Tor - sorry must have missed you turning 20 weeks at the weekend - congrats to you too. By the way we went to see tangled last week and it was fantastic, true disney. Kids love it and plenty of humour for adults.

DM - sorry you are feeling poorly but glad you have gone home to rest. Its not a good sign being light headed but that could be caused by not eating. may be worth trying eating small snacks so that its not too much to digest but not enough to agravate your stomach.

Doodles - sorry to hear about your dogs destruction and your blanket too. Naughty pooch. Glad Holly enjoyed tangled - just dont take her near a disney store at the moment as they are stacked full of the tangled merchandise:dohh:

Mummy marsh - thats good news re the cystic fibrosis. 

Having a rest period now as I took DS to soft play area with some friends and when I came home did a couple of hours ironing. Going to chill til about 4:30 then go and make tea. Don't know what I fancy for tea, still not in the mood for eating much.


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie said:


> Hann all the "old wives tales" about pregnancy were wrong with me, the way I carried Saraya, my cravings, all of it said I was having a boy - except for my gut and the scan! This time has been the same, I've craved sugar [which I never wanted with Saraya] and been much sicker [which people usually say is girls] and yet I'm carrying a boy!! WTF lol

I'm in a bit of two minds with what mine could be:

Could be a girl because I've been sick, crave fruity stuff and chocolate, have terrible skin, and the chinese chart says girl.

But then could be a boy because Gregs family have only ever had boys, and at the beginning I craved sausages (weird I know), and from the shettles method it should be a boy. 

I don't have enough of a bump to tell if I'm carrying high or low yet....
I guess as time goes on more symptoms will arise and point me to bothe directions again!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Am home tucked in bed.

Hann I got all of our furniture from kiddicare. It was last season mamas and papas so half the store price but it's lasted Harry 4.5 years and will hopefully get another 6 years out of it for Tiger. It still looks immaculate and is in perfect condition unlike our much cheaper bedroom furniture. I'd fully recomment mamas and papas furniture for sheer quality.


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann Chris was from all boys, I was from girls and when I had Saraya he only had nieces [his first nephew was born a month after Saraya] so it's pretty divided here too!!


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie said:


> Hann Chris was from all boys, I was from girls and when I had Saraya he only had nieces [his first nephew was born a month after Saraya] so it's pretty divided here too!!

Very similar - apart from my brother my cousins are all girls, but Gregs are all boys. Oh what will have?!!

Thanks for the furniture help, I saw this one:
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_2475_10751_-1_45696_98838_10001_

and this one:

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-newhampton-cotjunior-bed/389897901/type-i/ 
but the mamas and papas one doesn't say it has teething rails.


----------



## Annamumof2

Hann12 said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Hann Chris was from all boys, I was from girls and when I had Saraya he only had nieces [his first nephew was born a month after Saraya] so it's pretty divided here too!!
> 
> Very similar - apart from my brother my cousins are all girls, but Gregs are all boys. Oh what will have?!!
> 
> Thanks for the furniture help, I saw this one:
> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_2475_10751_-1_45696_98838_10001_
> 
> and this one:
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-newhampton-cotjunior-bed/389897901/type-i/
> but the mamas and papas one doesn't say it has teething rails.Click to expand...

i like the first one :-D


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Anna - I like that one too! Will have to see what Greg thinks!


----------



## Tor81

They're both nice Hann, Oak if my favourite wood.

I'm sure you've already considered this but someone gave me advice about solid end cots, just saying to make sure the way you're going to position it in the room, you can see baby from the doorway, just makes life easier I guess.

xx


----------



## Hann12

Tor81 said:


> They're both nice Hann, Oak if my favourite wood.
> 
> I'm sure you've already considered this but someone gave me advice about solid end cots, just saying to make sure the way you're going to position it in the room, you can see baby from the doorway, just makes life easier I guess.
> 
> xx

Actually that hadn't occurred to me so thank you! I thought it was better to get solid ends in case the baby gets its feet/legs stuck in the gaps.....


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann that's what bumpers help with!


----------



## mummySS

Think they;re both lovely Hann! 

Can I ask what everyone thinks of white furniture?? I've always imagined my baby with a white / neutral nursery. However, when i've seen white cots etc in real life, like in the stores (even Mamas & Papas), they all look like they're starting to chip and end up looking quite cheapy. Is this just because they are the store displays? Does white furniture not last as long as oak/wood? 

Would be grateful for any thoughts :flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

ok i am sat here crying and i dunno why.... andy isnt here and wont be back till wednesday and i am so tired but cant go to bed til at least 7:30pm and i just want to close my eyes but i cant because im in the house alone with the kids....

i feel so down...


----------



## Starry Night

I've noticed that the white cribs tend to be the cheaper ones (least expensive) and the wood is more expensive with the dark wood being the most expensive. White cribs tend to have a cheap look too. Though I'm sure there must be nice quality white ones too...


----------



## Jenni4

I just got this one from mothercare, very reasonably priced too...it's made from pine, not oak, but i thought it was very cute....we've never tried the white furniture before, but the changing table i loved (not same collection) only came in white....so we're going for white.
https://www.mothercare.com/richCont...i=B001NX8YDI&pf_rd_p=221610327&pf_rd_s=left-2


----------



## Jenni4

:hugs: to Anna....so sorry you are feeling down Hun...


----------



## Hann12

Anna - blame the hormones, I was the same but instead was sat at work with tears in my eyes! Go and get a big hug from your kids maybe that will make you feel better?

Jenni - I like that cot!

I don't think the white ones are necessarily cheaper, you can get pretty cheap 'wood effect' cots too. I just think you have to go with whatever look you prefer!


----------



## MrsWez

Nice crib, Jenni.

I have an expresso crib, Starry and I love it.

Sorry you are feeling down, Anna. :hugs: I cry watching commericals lately. I blame the hormones. 

AFM, I have a 3D/4D ultrasound on Wednesday. Which is also Hubby's birthday. Busy day here at work, then I have to go grocery shopping on the way home.


----------



## Annamumof2

Hann12 said:


> Anna - blame the hormones, I was the same but instead was sat at work with tears in my eyes! Go and get a big hug from your kids maybe that will make you feel better?
> 
> Jenni - I like that cot!
> 
> I don't think the white ones are necessarily cheaper, you can get pretty cheap 'wood effect' cots too. I just think you have to go with whatever look you prefer!

will only make me feel worse.. dunno why


----------



## Hann12

Oh no Anna - big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Tor81

:hugs: for Anna.

xx


----------



## Starry Night

Don't get me wrong....I love the look of white cribs. I'm simply referring to the ones I've seen in the stores in my city. It's like they save the colour white for the chintzy, plastic-y ones.

Anna, I get like that too whenever DH has to go away for a day or two. Though I now get like that if he leaves for several hours. lol Sorry you're having a rough time.


----------



## Jenni4

I completely knew what you meant starry... They do make some crap cribs out of white material, I was against white at first, but I think it will be nice for a different look. I had the regular wooden crib last time...I think it was oak and really expensive....after i sold it at a garage sale for 100 dollars I said I was not going to spend a fortune this time around... I was a second child...we always get the cheaper stuff... :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Oooh we have just called the police as a white flatbed was outside and 2 guys were filling it up with stufff from the building site, OH called the police then we went out to ask them what they were doing! They left pretty sharpish! And i was ready for a fight! They obviously didnt think it wise to mess with a pregnant lady! 

:hugs: for Anna xx


----------



## SugarBeth

My MIL just delivered some baby stuff to my house, sent from my SIL (who has toddler twin boys and looking to not have any more babies). So I now have over 25 bibs, about 20 receiving blankets and burp cloths, a car seat that holds up to 32 pounds, a pack n' play that's a bit old (gonna have to set it up and research it, they got it used as well, plus I already have a pack n' play I saw at the store that I was wanting lol) and a few other things I'm not quite sure what they are (they're in pieces). I'm about to clean out the nursery's closet so I can start filling it with the bigger things. I love being able to cross items off of my baby list!


----------



## MrsWez

SugarBeth said:


> My MIL just delivered some baby stuff to my house, sent from my SIL (who has toddler twin boys and looking to not have any more babies). So I now have over 25 bibs, about 20 receiving blankets and burp cloths, a car seat that holds up to 32 pounds, a pack n' play that's a bit old (gonna have to set it up and research it, they got it used as well, plus I already have a pack n' play I saw at the store that I was wanting lol) and a few other things I'm not quite sure what they are (they're in pieces). I'm about to clean out the nursery's closet so I can start filling it with the bigger things. I love being able to cross items off of my baby list!

Awesome, my SIL brought 3 bags of baby clothes, bibs, a boppy pillow, bumbo chair and a baby bath. :happydance: Most of the clothes are neutral and the bumbo is purple but it's free and beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## mummySS

Thanks for your thoughts on white furniture ladies. Jenni i love yours, it looks so clean and bright! 

Hugs for you Anna, i do that sometimes too. Let it out i say, you'll feel better afterwards! xx

SB and Wez - congrats on the baby stuff windfalls! I am going to get the same from my sister - she had a twin boy and girl last year, so whatever sex I end up with i will have stuff galore! It's fab isn't it.


----------



## SugarBeth

MrsWez said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> My MIL just delivered some baby stuff to my house, sent from my SIL (who has toddler twin boys and looking to not have any more babies). So I now have over 25 bibs, about 20 receiving blankets and burp cloths, a car seat that holds up to 32 pounds, a pack n' play that's a bit old (gonna have to set it up and research it, they got it used as well, plus I already have a pack n' play I saw at the store that I was wanting lol) and a few other things I'm not quite sure what they are (they're in pieces). I'm about to clean out the nursery's closet so I can start filling it with the bigger things. I love being able to cross items off of my baby list!
> 
> Awesome, my SIL brought 3 bags of baby clothes, bibs, a boppy pillow, bumbo chair and a baby bath. :happydance: Most of the clothes are neutral and the bumbo is purple but it's free and beggars can't be choosers.Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm sorta hoping we have a boy, just because my SIL has loads and loads of baby clothes, but they're all very boy, nothing neutral. It would be such a help to get most of the baby's wardrobe from her, but I'd have to feel a bit bad if we have a girl being dressed in all her cousins' clothing!

I'm finding it a bit hard to shop, I'm so eager to but my SIL keeps saying she has more things to give me, but doesn't exactly know what all she still has (she just moved.) So I suppose I'll have to wait, or keep receipts. Might as well get the free version than the expensive version! :haha: We're saving up for DH to have a few paternity weeks, which his work doesn't pay him for. So anything we can get by not buying is a big help. (Though part of me loves getting my own things for baby, like an adorable blue and brown teddy bear pack n' play that would match the nursery perfectly! lol)


----------



## MrsWez

My SIL was team yellow the first time around. She has two girls as does my sister so we don't get any boy things. I'm leaving that up to the people coming to my baby shower


----------



## BlueViolet

I think you can find nice white cribs. I got a white crib because I love the way it looks with the yellow room and the white molding. I got it at overstock and I am pleased with the solid construction and the quality. I guess time will tell if it chips. I suppose getting white paint for touching up should be easy enough. The reviews were good, so I'm hoping for the best. Another plus is that it converts into a twin bed. 

https://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Emi-White-4-in-1-Crib/3000548/product.html 

If I would have had more money to spend I would have wanted a more modern looking one like this one:

https://www.amazon.com/Babyletto-Mo...=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1298318971&sr=1-18

My favorite purchase so far has been from Motherhood. I found this dress at the outlet store and loved it. I got 3 tops and 3 dresses including this one for $100. Yey for sales! If only I can do so well with buying a nice stroller :) 

https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=960150023&MasterCategory_Id=MC3


----------



## Blue_bear

I am lucky that my sister little boy is 6 months now so has grown out of all his first stuff. She said she has a whole load of clothes to bring down next time, cant wait :) We are not going to buy anymore ourselves now as with that and what people will buy we will have more than enough.

I agree though it is nice to buy your own things too.

Ive just had a bath and getting myself set up and comfy for one born every minute!
I'm sitting with the laptop on my legs watching my belly move, i love it :)

Hugs for Anna, im useless when hubby goes away. We rarely spend time apart so we both hate it! xx


----------



## mummySS

Oh BlueV, loving that dress! Cribs are lovely too. I really like white furniture so i am determined to find something good without spending a fortune!


----------



## DragonMummy

mummySS said:


> Think they;re both lovely Hann!
> 
> Can I ask what everyone thinks of white furniture?? I've always imagined my baby with a white / neutral nursery. However, when i've seen white cots etc in real life, like in the stores (even Mamas & Papas), they all look like they're starting to chip and end up looking quite cheapy. Is this just because they are the store displays? Does white furniture not last as long as oak/wood?
> 
> Would be grateful for any thoughts :flower:

Our furniture is white (albeit with beech trim) and it is still flawless 5 years after we constructed it - it's all huge and has been involved in a house move as well so hauled up and down a couple of flights of stairs!

HERE is his nursery when we'd more or less finished it. Was a bit of a dumping ground though :blush:


----------



## mummymarsh

i love white furniture too :) we move house next week and we r getting white furniture for bedrooms.. we have white wooden bed and i love it..... xxx


----------



## Starry Night

If they had white cribs like that by me I might have gone for them! Though in in the end the dark furniture might have won out anyways. Love that look...

BlueV, I have bought all my maternity wear at Motherhood Maternity so far. I love that place.


----------



## Hann12

Right made the choice to get this one:

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-newhampton-cotjunior-bed/389897901/type-i/

and then got the chest of drawers:
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-newhampton-dresserchanger/389897902/type-i/

and by buying them together we saved just short of £600! Pretty good! Well I hope they are! They can always go back if they aren't any good though. Now just got to help Greg put them together. So nice to have the nursery starting to look like a nursery :)


----------



## DragonMummy

oh Hann beautiful - absolutely love it


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, Harry's room looks really cute. 

Hann, I couldn't open your link. It just brought me to the store homepage. We don't have that store here and it's too bad because it looks like a nice one. 

So, I just sat down after cleaning the house in a hurry for guests and now they're not coming over. I'm soooo tired. They haven't seen our new house and I knew they were going to expect a tour, so I made sure everything was spotless and put away. Now they want to meet up with us at a restaurant instead. GRRRRRR!!!!! Is it wrong of me to be extremely pissed off? :growlmad:


----------



## amand_a

Hann they are lovely, you are all making me want new furniture :( although I did buy a new big girl bed for DD so cant complain! Now I just need to move her into it.

On another subject has anyone used or looked into hypnobirthing? I have read most of the book and im finding it usefull. I cant afford the classes at $450! but will make do with what I can self teach. Anything has got to be better than last time!


----------



## amand_a

BlueViolet said:


> DM, Harry's room looks really cute.
> 
> Hann, I couldn't open your link. It just brought me to the store homepage. We don't have that store here and it's too bad because it looks like a nice one.
> 
> So, I just sat down after cleaning the house in a hurry for guests and now they're not coming over. I'm soooo tired. They haven't seen our new house and I knew they were going to expect a tour, so I made sure everything was spotless and put away. Now they want to meet up with us at a restaurant instead. GRRRRRR!!!!! Is it wrong of me to be extremely pissed off? :growlmad:

No, not at all. I would be really annoyed too. I hate it when people change their plans at the last minute. On the upside at least you dont have to think about the housework for a while:flower:


----------



## MrsWez

We have this crib

https://www.amazon.com/DaVinci-M780...7C/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&qid=1298326152&sr=8-20


----------



## mummySS

Love harry's room DM! beautiful... ps how are you feeling now? xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Thanks Amanda! You're right...the house will be nice and sparkling for a little while at least. Plus, I did get a good workout running around and putting stuff away. 

Wez, that's a nice crib. I like the twin conversion too!


----------



## BlueViolet

Thanks Amanda! You're right...the house will be nice and sparkling for a little while at least. Plus, I did get a good workout running around and putting stuff away. 

Wez, that's a nice crib. I like the twin conversion too!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks everyone, really pleased with them! Aman-da, I am doing s hypno birthing weekend on the 5th of march so will fill you all in after that!

Right off to bed to try the new pillow, review to follow tomorrow!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks everyone, really pleased with them! Aman-da, I am doing s hypno birthing weekend on the 5th of march so will fill you all in after that!

Right off to bed to try the new pillow, review to follow tomorrow!


----------



## DragonMummy

ok why is everything posting twice???



just bought my changing bag. yummah!

mmmmmmm!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

mummySS said:


> Love harry's room DM! beautiful... ps how are you feeling now? xx

still pants but will live. after all it's only wind/heartburn :rofl:


----------



## BlueViolet

That's an adorable diaper bag! I'm still trying to decide which one I want. I'm going to ask my husband which one he would mind carrying around the least.


----------



## DragonMummy

We have a charcoal grey and lime one from Harry which DH can use. I'd use it but we had some issues with DH packing satsumas then leaving them in there for a few weeks - lots of black mildewy stains!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Shit me you ladies can talk :rofl:

So today has been a busy one for me!

Went out and got my nails re-done, got a full set of gel with a red tip! I love red :dohh:! Then went to my sisters and she decided that we were going to ASDA! BIG MISTAKE!

I spent £80 mostly on baby stuff :dohh: I bought Baby Jake 2 of cutest baby grows I had ever seen and 2 lovely little outfits! and 2 pramsuits one size 0-3 and one 3-6!

So I have all of Jakes Newborn & 0-3! So I have told people if they want to buy Jake some clothes to please buy him 3-6 or 6-9!

Then I came home put 4 loads of washing in and dried them, cleaning all the windows on the inside of the house (I will tackle outside tomorrow!) mopped all the floors, polished all of my furniture and did an all round cleanup!

Oooh I got some lovely new photo frames for the bedroom which now have some of our wedding photo's in! :happydance:

And finally to finish the night off Adam made me Pizza and Chips for tea and ran me a bath! :thumbup:

So a busy but productive day!

Fifi & Hann your scans are beautiful! :happydance:

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

am tired just reading that, Sof...


----------



## Sherri81

Wow, I had like 35 pages to catch up on, so sorry if I've missed big developments!!

Hann and Fifi, congrats on the scans. They look wonderful.

DM and Anna, sorry you feel like crap at the moment.

We had a white crib with Greg. It was pretty cheap, but held up well. It was a Storkcraft, and had to be tossed last year after the recall went through on this model. It actually had about 3 different recalls... :roll:

Today was my 30th birthday, and if this is how the 30's are gonna be, someone can keep them!! I went to bed with aa silent migraine (the brightly coloured flashing lights in the eyes, but no pain). Woke up with the same migraine, took some Tylenol, and that got rid of the lights but then I got a bad headache. Then I was running to the bathroom all morning, and while I was sitting there, it wasn't nausea, but that feeling you get when your stomach sphincters are going backwards and are about to let some vomit through.... Yeah I had that... I didn't vomit; I held it back, but still, my tummy's been dodgy every since. So i have spent today hanging out on the couch, watching bad tv, rushing to the bathroom every once in a while, and just really lightheaded and tired.

Not a good start to my 30's.

Hubby has felt dodgy today too, so I don't know if its something we ate or a bit of a bug going around. I hope bubs is okay...

Have my 20 weeks ultrasound tomorrow at 12:45. Hopefully I can manage to sit through it. I would hate to cancel it.


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: sherri, Happy 30th Birthday. Sorry your head and stomach don't want to be kind to you today.


----------



## DragonMummy

Urgh Sher your 30th sounds as fun as mine... 

DH just felt Tiger kick for the first time. She obviously wanted to be felt as she was giving big solid kicks. Hello little miss!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:rofl:

I just watched tonights one born every minute and that 17 year old totally irritated the crap out of me!

I really hope I don't sound like that when I go into labour with Jake!

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

You will! :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

Happy birthday, Sherri. Sorry you felt ill throughout. :hugs: Hope you're feeling better for your scan tomorrow.

Baby was kicking and doing somersaults at the same time this evening -- a first for me. They were hard enough to be felt from the outside but every time DH put his hand to my belly the baby would stop. I'd then give my belly a poke and baby would kick me. Little goober! :haha:


----------



## Fenix

Hi ladies! I'm due July the 4th so thought I would post here =] Yay! =]


----------



## fifi-folle

Happy 30th Sherri, hopefully this year will prove to be a wonderful one for you! 
(my 30th was also one I would rather forget!)
It seems to have been the day for migraines, DH missed our scan cause he had one, I am now awake because he woke me being sick at 3am, he vomits lots with his migraines. Trying to get him to see a doctor about them is difficult though, he's had them since he was 12 and doesn't realise there are better tablets now, grr. I really need to get back to sleep though as I have a full day at work (normally just part time but have 4 hrs training this morning, argh! Infection control which will be joyous!)

Good luck for todays scans and appointments x


----------



## Hann12

Good luck for the scan today! 

It's early and I hate being up early! Horrible work! 
However my pillow was a good investment, def get one. Best nights sleep in ages, will be even better when my back has stopped hurting. 

Right better get up or I will miss the train, wouldn't want that would I?!! There should bd a no work rule or a 10-4 rule at the very least I think!


----------



## curlew

Morning all

Good luck for all those having scans today. And happy slightly belated birthday Sherri.

Great for people getting stuff passed on from family and friends. I am lucky to have so much left from DS. Also loving all the pictures of things people are buying. It's lovely seeing all the different stuff out there.

re furniture I had white with DS but gave it away to a friend when I moved as didn't think I would be having another child. I loved it as the room always looked clean and fresh. This time I am going for beech as there is already a beech wardrobe in the baby's room. will try and post a couple of pics of DS bedroom when I can master how to do it!!

Work today and I just don't feel like it at all. Have a meeting this morning and then not sure what the afternoon has in store as I have been off a week. No doubt people will have put stuff in my diary!! Anyway better get a boogy on.

Speak later.


----------



## Jenni4

Happy Birthday Sherri!! look at is this way...your thirties will only have one way to go....UP!! my thirties have been great...way better than my twenties...I hope the same goes for you!

Love everyone's cribs! so surprised at the number of white ones...I feel much better about choosing white now! thanks!!

I have no baby clothes yet...everything is still very winter apparel here...even though it's still warm out...flip flops everyday!! I have no idea why they sell winter jackets and boots here... Not sure where to buy baby clothes here either...practical ones....not the cute expensive ones...just ones for the daily puking and vomiting and other bodily fluids... I miss target!


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies!

Well i only miss an evening on here and so much to catch up on!

Welcome to Fenix x

Happy Birthday to Sherri, sorry it wasnt a great one! x

Hope you are feeling better today DM and Anna xx

Hann, the furniture you have picked is lovley, we couldnt afford realy lovely stuff this year, this time next year we will be a lot better off so flump will have lovely furniture next time! 

DM loving the bag! im having to wait for mine as March is an expensive month will car insurance, tax and servicing all at once!!

Well I had a very exciting evening.. I felt definate baby movements for the first time! At first it was like someone was running a finger over my tummy from the inside and then I felt a few pops! I got quite emotional! 

Today OH is off work as we have got bloody workman in and i refuse to deal with them anymore as they are fuckwits, we are meant to be going to my grandads for lunch if they finish in time!
And PANCAKE DAY today so pancakes for tea! yummy! xx:happydance:


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

Lovely furniture and nurseries all round! :)

Happy Birthday Sherri! Sorry you had such a lousy day though... :hugs:

Did we all watch one born every minute? I'm getting fed up with it now as all of the people get on my nerves!- Did that girl really need an ambulance to get to hospital? No, I don't think so! They're not a taxi service! There was nothing wrong with her other than being in labour!

Well I'm waiting in for the postman- I'm expecting my chocolate pizza!

Good luck at your scan Sherri xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

Doodles where did you get a chocolate pizza from?? x


----------



## mummymarsh

pancake day today?? im sure the sign in my tesco said 8th march :( i dont have any ingredients..... booo....

happy birthday sherrie....


----------



## melissasbump

mummymarsh said:


> pancake day today?? im sure the sign in my tesco said 8th march :( i dont have any ingredients..... booo....
> 
> happy birthday sherrie....

Is it... oh il keep that quiet from OH then! Still having pancakes! xx:happydance:


----------



## TaNasha

Hi Ladies!

Its still so difficult to catch up with all the posts here!

How is everyone?

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow, yay! I love hearing the hb!


----------



## Blue_bear

Doodles that exactly what said about that girl on OBEM. I notice next week its got a few more ladies having problems on it, i did wonder when or if they were going to show when things didnt go exactly to plan. 

Welcome Fenix!

Happy belated birthday Sherri, hope your feeling better.

Hope your feeling better today too DM!

Hugs for anyone having to work today.

Im off out in a mo to go and play ponies :) Dont get alot of time just to faff around with them so it will be much enjoyed, even in the rain!

xx


----------



## mummySS

Tee hee yes it's pancake day on 8th March hun, but there are no rules, you're pregnant, eat what the hell you want to eat when the hell you want to!

Happy birthday for yesterday Sherri! the only way is up now, hope the rest of your 30s prove much better than the birthday itself :)

Yes the teenager on One Born really peed me off too. It really annoyed me she got an ambulance to the hospital!! Silly chavs. 

Melissa congrats on feeling kicks! it's the loveliest feeling huh? 

Hann glad you had a good night's sleep and the pillow worked! For all you ladies having trouble sleeping, i highly recommend a memory foam mattress. We have one anyway and I find it so comfortable with the bump. I only realised this when we stayed in a hotel on Sat night and i was really uncomfortable with a normal mattress. Now, i know it's pretty expensive to buy a mattress but you can get memory foam mattress toppers for much less. 

DM lovely bag! And i really laughed at your post after Sofie's - it made me feel knackered too! Sof, i'm glad someone has energy! :rofl:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Whoop happy 22 weeks to me and Doodle!

3rd Tri is getting ever so closer now!

:flower:


----------



## Hann12

Sherri sorry forgot to say happy 30th! I was sick on mine too as I was 8 weeks pregnant! I'm not finding 30 at all bad though. 

Congratulations on 22 weeks sofie abd doodle! Time is whizzing by!


----------



## mummymarsh

melissasbump said:


> mummymarsh said:
> 
> 
> pancake day today?? im sure the sign in my tesco said 8th march :( i dont have any ingredients..... booo....
> 
> happy birthday sherrie....
> 
> Is it... oh il keep that quiet from OH then! Still having pancakes! xx:happydance:Click to expand...

hahahahah phew i still have time to get my ingredients because i LOVE pancakes :) 

but yes have pancakes tonight and then on the 8th say ohh i must have got it wrong its pancake day today too and then have more :)

do you have them as a desert after dinner??? we have them for dinner :0

have to say though its not same when you have to stand in kitchen and cook them... it was sooo much better when my mum did that and i just sat at table and waited lol...

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Hi girls

Pancake day is definitely March 8th because it's Saraya's 2nd birthday!! LOL I'm feeling so icky... felt gross yesterday too. When am I gonna get a break from this HG?! *sigh* I'm fed up today...


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and the BEST pancakes are cheese and ham, without a doubt!!


----------



## mummySS

Aaisrie said:


> Oh and the BEST pancakes are cheese and ham, without a doubt!!

Yes not bad for savoury, but for sweet, it's Nutella all the way! Oh and lemon and sugar. And I love mushroom and spinach for savoury too. Drooooool....

Sorry to hear you're feeling icky today. It gets so wearisome... :hugs:

Mummymarsh, you're right - it's SO much better when someone else makes them for you!


----------



## mummySS

Ok, because i'm procrastinating when I should be working, i have just found out something VERY disappointing. 

After week 22, we only get one new fruit a month on our tickers!
https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx 

:brat:


----------



## Doodlepants

Woohoo! Happy 22 weeks me, Sofie and fox!

I got the chocolate pizza on ebay- just go on and search chocolate pizza :)
It was quite yum but did cost me a tenner!

I'm scared with all this talk of 3rd tri.....

xxxx


----------



## fifi-folle

Nope I like my pancakes with butter and maple syrup! Perhaps with bacon too if it's breakfast!!! Had sweet waffles with syrup and squirty cream yesterday at work for snack (can't force healthy eating on them all the time :D )mmmmmm. 
Had to cancel my training this morning as DH was puking all night, finally got some sleep at 8am til 12am. But have managed to bully him into going to the doctors. His migraines have been coming every fortnight recently and it's doing my head in, the fact that he does nothing about it that is! I think suggesting that he could have a migraine when I'm in labour may have worked as some quality emotional blackmail. Tried not to throw him missing yesterday's scan back in his face. Hopefully they give him something effective!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Eww I hate Pancakes!

I only like the ones you can buy at Asda they are tiny and they are coated in honey (scotch pancakes) and then you can heat them in the microwave....

I hate pancake day Adam eats loads of them the smell of them makes me puke!

:flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

mummySS said:


> Ok, because i'm procrastinating when I should be working, i have just found out something VERY disappointing.
> 
> After week 22, we only get one new fruit a month on our tickers!
> https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx
> 
> :brat:

But at week 23 the baby ticker goes up a box :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm with fifi - butter and maple syrup or butter and icing sugar. YUMMAH!!!!


----------



## emzeebob

not feeling to good day girlies, not sleeping at night at all, im exhausted, i feel like im going loo every half hour in the nite, bit worried cos haven't felt the butterflies for a few days now, i was feeling them loads before, maybe its just me and that i havent slept, looking forward to the scan next wednesday, just wish i didnt feel so off.


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone! Hope you're all ok. Time is flying by now isn't it! Am now 21 weeks and it seems from week 12 have flown by!

This talk of pancakes is making me hungry! Lemon and sugar are the best! I don't think i've ever had a savoury one and don't think i could - it sounds wrong to me LOL, has to be sweet! :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

emz give your maternity ward a ring and go and get bubs checked over - they won't mid and will put your mind at rest. x


----------



## Jenni4

Emzeebob- I had the same thing happen to me during weeks 18 and 19. I would feel all sorts of stuff one day and then nothing for a few days...like bubs tired himself out! I almost went to get checked....right when I was thinking about driving there I got a swift kick. Now that I'm at 20 weeks I feel the baby pretty consistently during the evening time..not much else... so...hopefully everything is all right I wouldn't get too worried, but going to visit the doc to check is definitely a good idea if it will make you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Jenni4

does anyone else get worried that they are going to squish the baby?? I think sometimes my pants are too tight, or when I'm driving i'm sitting too upright...I have maternity pants so not tight at all, except where the denim meets the elastic parts...but that is pretty far down...I don't know...just have this worry... :wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

god no, I still sleep on my tummy! :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

I do a little bit when my trousers are too tight, but in the same vein i also still sleep on my tummy! I'm sure bubs is just fine :)


----------



## Starry Night

Too much pancakes talk! Whenever I see them on TV or hear people talk about them I HAVE to have them. :haha: I prefer waffles and french toast over pancakes normally but my cravings since pregnancy seem to be for the almighty flapjack. I like the traditional maple syrup as a topping but I also love whipped cream and chocolate sauce with strawberries.


----------



## DragonMummy

you have toppings on flapjacks over there? sweet jesus get me on a plane....


----------



## mummymarsh

sugar and lemon all the way......BUT i do think melted cadburys chocolate and fresh strawberries would be delish.. i saw them on cbeebies the other morning (for those who are having first babies, cbeebies will dominate your tvs before long......)

xxx


----------



## melissasbump

mummymarsh said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummymarsh said:
> 
> 
> pancake day today?? im sure the sign in my tesco said 8th march :( i dont have any ingredients..... booo....
> 
> happy birthday sherrie....
> 
> Is it... oh il keep that quiet from OH then! Still having pancakes! xx:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahah phew i still have time to get my ingredients because i LOVE pancakes :)
> 
> but yes have pancakes tonight and then on the 8th say ohh i must have got it wrong its pancake day today too and then have more :)
> 
> do you have them as a desert after dinner??? we have them for dinner :0
> 
> have to say though its not same when you have to stand in kitchen and cook them... it was sooo much better when my mum did that and i just sat at table and waited lol...
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Nope just have a pile of em for my dinner! And im crap at making them so i get to sit at the kitchen table and get fresh ones out the pan made by my lovely OH! XX


----------



## Starry Night

DragonMummy said:


> you have toppings on flapjacks over there? sweet jesus get me on a plane....

You eat them plain over there??? LOL I don't know anyone who would consider eating them plain over here. We have a cafe nearby that specializes in crepes/waffles/pancakes and you can get all sorts of toppings. My favourite comes with fudge brownies, chocolate sauce, whipped cream, vanilla ice cream and sliced bananas. 

But maple syrup is the most common. Restaurants often will also offer either strawberry and/or blueberry sauces but I don't like those too much as it's usually fake stuff (artificially flavoured). You can also get pancakes with chocolate chips or blueberries inside. Those are fantastic.


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> you have toppings on flapjacks over there? sweet jesus get me on a plane....

Lol DM you and me over there we would be in HEAVEN! Would need two seats each on the plane back!:haha:


----------



## Doodlepants

Mmmmm pancakes!!!

Do they still have the pancake house at center parcs?

I had pancakes for breakfast on sunday yummy!! I've decided to have them for tea tonight! Ham and cheese sound good to me! Followed by sugar and lemon ones! :)

Mmm I bet 90% of what we talk about on here is food related!

x


----------



## DragonMummy

Suspect I will on the way there too! Although I have STILL only put on 4lbs! It's amazing for me. I can put on half a stone by breathing heavily near burger king...


----------



## Blue_bear

I love crepes and flapjacks but not so keen on pancakes! I agree DM topping for flapjacks sound amazing!

My sweet craving is going mad for marzipan at the moment....managed to find a choclate marzipan cake thing in the local shop earlier so that may be devoured later....after last nights left over sticky toffee pudding :blush:


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods yes they do. The only reason for going imo... Pmsl! Gonna go and make some now. Hungry...


----------



## Doodlepants

Ooh good, I'm going there on my next holiday then!

At St Richards in Chichester they have flapjacks with toppings on in the gift shop! Yum!

xx


----------



## Jenni4

Crap! I just sneezed and it felt like it ripped my whole insides apart!! 

We have pancakes all the time here....my DD always has a hot breakfast before school...we alternate pancakes and french toast. What's the difference between flapjacks and pancakes? (we just use maple syrup, not keen on other toppings)


----------



## Clareabell

Mmm pancakes, I have to agree that nutella is definately the best. 

Happy birthday Sherri, sorry you have been feeling rough. 

Congrats to those who have had scans, well done Hann for staying yellow, you have great will power. 

Loving all the White nursery furniture. I also imagined having white for the nursery but we have an expensive oak wardrobe in there so sadly the cot will have to match that. 

I love the change bag DM. Pink lining have some gorgeous bags. 

Congrats sof and doods on 22 weeks and congrats to those who have just turned 20. Not long left now I'm counting down the weeks til maternity. How early are people going? I'm thinking 4 weeks before EDD? 

AFM - I have had a crappy few days my longest friend is being an arse. She does not have children and hates that I'm pregnant and only has negative things to say. 

I spent yesterday in agony with spd, luckily it seems to have eased up. I'm also not sleeping at all. If I'm not needing the loo my hips are in agony or the baby is kicking. It's exhausting and has made me feel really sensitive and over emotional the past few days. I'm finding it hard to keep it together and act like a professional at work. I suppose it's all good practice for when the little lady gets here!! :)


----------



## freckles09

mummymarsh said:


> sugar and lemon all the way......BUT i do think melted cadburys chocolate and fresh strawberries would be delish.. i saw them on cbeebies the other morning (for those who are having first babies, cbeebies will dominate your tvs before long......)
> 
> xxx

Ohh that sounds lovely! Might have to try that! Will blame my pregnancy hormones if i get any weird looks :haha: Can't believe we still have to wait two weeks til pancake day :growlmad:

Starry Night - those toppings on flapjacks sound lovely! We have them plain here - so boring! All this talk of food is making me hugnry mmmmmm


----------



## Aaisrie

mummymarsh said:


> sugar and lemon all the way......BUT i do think melted cadburys chocolate and fresh strawberries would be delish.. i saw them on cbeebies the other morning (for those who are having first babies, cbeebies will dominate your tvs before long......)
> 
> xxx

Nick Jr dominates mine now as Saraya loves Peppa Pig, Ben & Holly and of course Humf - I love Humf too!!



Doodlepants said:


> Mmmmm pancakes!!!
> 
> Do they still have the pancake house at center parcs?
> 
> I had pancakes for breakfast on sunday yummy!! I've decided to have them for tea tonight! Ham and cheese sound good to me! Followed by sugar and lemon ones! :)
> 
> Mmm I bet 90% of what we talk about on here is food related!
> 
> x

Doodle I swear sometimes we have the same brain, I do the same thing... ham and cheese then lemon & sugar!!! Are you and aquarius by any chance??


----------



## Starry Night

Jenni4 said:


> Crap! I just sneezed and it felt like it ripped my whole insides apart!!
> 
> We have pancakes all the time here....my DD always has a hot breakfast before school...we alternate pancakes and french toast. What's the difference between flapjacks and pancakes? (we just use maple syrup, not keen on other toppings)

I think flapjacks and pancakes are pretty much the same. At least, they are over here. Maybe one kind is thicker than the other? I don't know. And maple syrup really is a classic. I love going to a sugar tap in the spring. You can watch them make maple syrup fresh from the trees and then go and have a breakfast with the fresh syrup. The sap only runs for a very short time in the spring--maybe 2 or 3 weeks tops.


----------



## BlueViolet

Happpy Birthday, Sherri! Hope you feel better.

Doodles, chocolate pizza sounds so good! 

All this talk about pancakes makes me want to go to a diner. You ladies have some interesting topping ideas. I might have to try Nutella sometimes. You guys are killing me with talk of breakfast food. I should see if we have the ingredients to make crepes. 

Emzee, hope you feel better and that you'll get some sleep soon.

Clarea, hope you feel better too! It stinks about your friend. I don't see why she can't be happy for you. At the very least she should keep her thoughts to herself if they're not pleasant. She sounds a bit selfish to me. 

I have to get ready to take our dog to the vet. Poor thing has a bad ear infection and has been shaking his head because it itches. On top of it his tummy has been upset, so I had to make him boiled hamburger and rice. I was going to use that lean ground meat for meatballs...oh, well. He enjoyed it. He's always going to be our first baby, so we have to take care of him. Of course I'm going to be less than pleased once I see the vet bill. Do vets in the UK overcharge? Ours looks at his teeth and then feels up his sides and call it a comprehensive exam at about $80. Ugh! Then there's the tests they have to run before I can get a prescription for his ears. I know exactly what he needs, but they have to check it. I'm betting this is going to be a $200-$300 ordeal including vaccines and all. That would have been a lot of baby clothes. GRRRRR!


----------



## Hann12

I might be being silly but aren't flap jacks like cakes and pancakes are batter?

Okay so I feel a moan coming on *warning!*

My older sister is running the marathon (great, very proud of her) so we all have to go and watch. By that time I'll be 27 weeks pregnant so rather selfishly of me I'm not altogether excited about the thought of getting on packed tubes, and standing all day in pushy crowds. I haven't said anything to her though and have been very happy for her and gone along with all the plans, even the latest which is that we all (7 of us) trek back to her tiny flat in east london to have a BBQ on her balcony (will it be BBQ weather I ask you?!) then have to get back to south west london later in the evening. Now my mum is going on about how we have to see her like 4 times during the day and be there at the end when she finishes - apparently at the end you have a wait of about 1-2 hours while you warm down, get a massage, get your time etc. I've said that at this stage we (Greg and I) might go back to hers and wait there for everyone as I'll probably need a rest then. Only to be told that I'm being silly and I probably won't need one as I won't be very big at 6 months as the baby only apparently grows in the last 8 weeks says my mum and that I should just wait with the rest of them and get on the rammed tube back to hers. As you can tell I am less than excited about the whole thing. I'm really pleased she is doing it and I'd be more than happy to watch a bit and I guess do the BBQ thing back at hers if thats what she wants (would get a taxi home) but I think a bit of consideration for asking a fairly pregnant lady to stand around all day in heaving crowds and awful tubes then have a night at the opposite end of London where we can't even drive as the roads are cut off is required!!
Okay rant over and thank you for listening :)

On another note - Clare - hope you feel better, can you get a physio referral as that might really help?


----------



## Starry Night

BlueV, I'm sorry your dog isn't feeling well. I hope the vet bills aren't too outrageous.

Only 2 more hours until my next scan! I'm really hoping they find my bleed to have shrunk or reabsorbed entirely. And I just want to see my baby again. He's been pretty active today and I'd like to see his kicks and rolls. Saw my OB this morning and baby had a healthy heart beat of 156.


----------



## Starry Night

Hann, I think you have every right to head out early. I hate when people tell pregnant women what they can or cannot handle. Every person handles pregnancy differently. Even without my complications I think I'd be one of those women who just get sore and tired very easily. Sitting outside is a long day for anyone. And lots of women are pretty big by 6 months.

Maybe if you offer to pick up some drinks on your way back to your sister's flat people will mind less? Sort of a peace-offering.


----------



## Blue_bear

flapjacks and pancakes are very different over here. Pancakes are like batter mix type things and flapjacks are made with oats and butter and syrup usually.

Hann, i totally get where your coming from. I was in London for the day a couple of weeks back and being squished on the tube then was bad enough and we all know how tiring being on your feet all day can be. Perhaps they will come round to your way of thinking when they see you closer to the time?

My bubs is doing back flips after sticky toffee and ice cream :)


----------



## mummySS

Hann, i'm totally with you on this: There is no WAY i'd do all that now, let alone at 27 weeks! fight your corner... 

Ok, flapjacks in england are made from oats.
https://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1153&bih=530

Pancakes/crepes, ie those that we have on pancake day are thin and are made from batter (egg, flour etc). 
https://www.channel4.com/food/how-to/how-to-make-pancakes_p_4.html

The other type of pancake which i believe is more common in the US is the thicker kind, which we tend to call scotch pancakes:
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/4095/scotch-pancakes-with-banana-and-maple-syrup 

yum yum all these food piccies are making me drooolllll....


----------



## mummySS

Hann, i'm totally with you on this: There is no WAY i'd do all that now, let alone at 27 weeks! fight your corner... 

Ok, flapjacks in england are made from oats.
https://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1153&bih=530

Pancakes/crepes, ie those that we have on pancake day are thin and are made from batter (egg, flour etc). 
https://www.channel4.com/food/how-to/how-to-make-pancakes_p_4.html

The other type of pancake which i believe is more common in the US is the thicker kind, which we tend to call scotch pancakes:
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/4095/scotch-pancakes-with-banana-and-maple-syrup 

yum yum all these food piccies are making me drooolllll....


----------



## curlew

Hi all

all the talk of pancakes is making me want some and I am not even hungry:haha: Someone asked what the difference was between flapjacks pancakes.

In the UK we have flapjacks which are made from oats and syrup/sugar and are more a biscuit/cookie thing 
https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/140419/Apricot-flapjacks

Pancakes come in different forms including scotch pancakes which are a bit smaller and thicker, crepes large and thin and then dinner pancakes which are a bit of a cross between scotch pancakes and crepes.

congrats to doodles and sofie on reaching 22 weeks.

I too am still lying on my tummy at night no matter how hard I try I still go back onto my tummy.

early night for me as I am so tired - any time I go to work I am so tired its unture, so glad I only work part time.:sleep:

Ha ha Mummyss and I had the same idea!


----------



## MrsWez

Hann, I would leave early. The last thing you want to do is over do it on a hot crowded day. 

Starry, I hope you get some good pictures and the bleed has gone away.

AFM, I'm halfway today!! It's bittersweet because this is the time I lost my daughter in my first pregnancy and the most pregnant I have ever been out of my 5 pregnancies. I'm so grateful for everyday I have with my little man. And we are having our 3D/4D ultrasound tomorrow. I'm so excited to see him.


----------



## mummySS

tee hee i love how everyone jumps to define FOOD. 

oh curlew forgot to say i'm sorry to hear your friend is being nasty... that is so horrid. why do you think she's like that? EDIT: Clare, not curlew! i can't read.


----------



## MrsWez

According to wikipedia:

"American or Canadian pancakes (sometimes called hotcakes, griddlecakes, or flapjacks) are pancakes which contain a raising agent such as baking powder; proportions of eggs, flour, and milk or buttermilk create a thick batter. Many recipes remind the reader that the ingredients should be mixed until they are just combined, even if lumps remain, as the lumps will smoothen out during the cooking process.[9][10] Sugar and spices such as cinnamon, vanilla and nutmeg are sometimes added. The pancakes can be made sweet or savory by adding ingredients such as blueberries, strawberries, cheese, bacon, bananas, apples or chocolate chips to the batter. This batter is ladled or poured onto a hot surface, and spreads to form a circle about ¼ or &#8531; inch (1 cm) thick. The raising agent causes bubbles to rise to the uncooked side, before the pancake is flipped. These pancakes, very light in texture, are usually served at breakfast topped with maple syrup, butter, peanut butter, jelly, jam, chocolate, nuts, fruit and/or honey. Some places also serve pancakes with whipped cream. In the Southern United States, cane syrup and molasses have also been common toppings. Some pancake recipes call for yogurt to give the pancakes a semi-thick, relatively moist consistency."

So according to my research the difference here in the States between a flapjack and pancake is a flapjack is thicker. But they are really the same thing. I love blueberry pancakes!


----------



## Starry Night

I think UK flapjacks are what we'd call nuggets or bars. They look very yummy though!


Mrs Wez. :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Wez, congrats on your halfway point! It's an amazing feeling to reach halfway and i can only imagine how bittersweet it must feel for you. Remember this pregnancy is different and you have your little man all safe and sound in there :hugs:


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks Everyone! I learned a lot about pancakes and flapjacks!! 

MrsWez - Congratulations on making it to halfway!! Good luck with your scan tomorrow... I like to think that your little girl is there making sure he stays tough and makes it all the way. :hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> you have toppings on flapjacks over there? sweet jesus get me on a plane....
> 
> You eat them plain over there??? LOL I don't know anyone who would consider eating them plain over here. We have a cafe nearby that specializes in crepes/waffles/pancakes and you can get all sorts of toppings. My favourite comes with fudge brownies, chocolate sauce, whipped cream, vanilla ice cream and sliced bananas.
> 
> But maple syrup is the most common. Restaurants often will also offer either strawberry and/or blueberry sauces but I don't like those too much as it's usually fake stuff (artificially flavoured). You can also get pancakes with chocolate chips or blueberries inside. Those are fantastic.Click to expand...

 Mmmm, I SO want chocolate chip pancakes with lots of whipped cream on top! And maybe some sliced bananas... Any US people know when IHOP has their free pancake breakfasts? I so want to go this year!


----------



## Sherri81

Yay for Mrs Wez being her most pregnant ever!! Very bittersweet I understand... :hug:

Congrats to Sophie and Doodles, althoug I am awfully jealous!! I have dreams where I go for a scan and they just tell me I am like 4 weeks farther on than I am... Ah, if dreams were reality.

Hann, I don't think you should be forced to spend all day out and about at almost 7 months pregnant. Ridiculous! I am sure everyone is proud of your sister because running a marathon is brilliant, but really.... Lets see, heat, sun, cramped seating, like 12 hours of this... Not fun. Watch the marathon if you feel up to it, then go home.

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone. Feeling better today...... BUT... my fricking ultrasound appointment was cancelled!!! F*** MY LIFE! They called at 7:30Pm to confirm it last night, then this morning at 7:30AM, I see the same number come up on caller ID. I figure its a different person and they don't realize I've been reminded, so I answer all smug like, and say, yes, I will be there at 12:45. And she's like, no you won't, the tech is sick!! BAH! What would they have done if I NEVER answered the phone and I just showed up. Would they have HAD to deal with me then?? I should NEVER have answered the bloody phone.

So angry with myself now!

So here's the problem, because apparently, I always have a problem.... My OB Dr Johnson didn't want to see me again until I had had my ultrasound. She wants to get the results and then try to book my hospital stay for March 1st. Well, my appointement with her is this Friday at 11AM, 130kms South of where I live (about an hour and 15 minutes on clear highways). Well, they could only rebook my scan for Monday the 28th. Well that doesn't work for 2 reasons. A) I have my echo booked for 9am on Monday. So she said she would put me in right after that, but then thought better of making me do a pianful (apparently) echo with a full bladder but also B) I am supposed to be admitted to a hospital the next day, which was already supposed to have been figured out, as my scan was for the week prior. So really, this doesn't work out.

So what did they do? Put me in, in Quesnel, at 9AM! Ummm, and my appointment 2 hours later in Williams Lake?? What the hell am I supposed to do? Even if the tech is right on time, we are talking 30 minutes for the scan, IF the baby co-operates. That would leave me 1 hour and 30 minutes exactly to get to Wills Lake, BUT, the hospitals in both places are downtown, so it will likely take closer to 1 hour 30 minutes to travel that distance. BUT, we just got another dump of snow, and the temp is supposed to get to -30 celsius by Friday, meaning NONE of this new snow will melt... So the highways will be in less than perfect travel condition... F*** MY LIFE!

I'm gonna have to try to do it though... there really isn't any other option.

But come on! I was so excited to see my little guy today! I have been looking forward to this for like 5 weeks! And after a crappy birthday yesterday, this would have been great! AND... Ian was actually going to make it back to town on time today for this appointment, which would have been the first appointment he could have made with this pregnancy. As it stands, he still hasn't even heard this babies heartbeat. I am sure he must think I am lying about the whole damn pregnancy... :roll:

There is no way he will make a 9AM appoinment in town here. He leaves the shop at 11PM, and has to travel almost 200kms to pick up his first load of logs, which he brings back to Quesnel and has finished unloading by about 7:30AM. Then he has to do the same trip over again to get his second. So he won't be anywhere near Quesnel at 9AM. And if they send him to the Prince George Mill for his first load, then he will be even farther away...

BAH!!

I am angry and stressed now. Seriously! Couldn't she have popped some Immodium (if its diarrhea), Gravol (if its nausea), or some Sudafed or something if she has a cold?? Come on! We all go to work when we are sick, and I know she ain't pregnant, so its not like she is limited to no meds when she is sick... Yes, I am being unreasonable, but I wanted my damn scan!

And pancakes are the only food I cannot cook. Don't ask my why. I can bake a fricking awesome cheesecake that has like a million different layers etc... I can do roast beef, make good yorkshire, I can do whatever!! But I can NOT make a fricking pancake. They turn into little dense hockey pucks when I cook them, even if I use a premade dry mix!


----------



## Sherri81

Oh, and this was really odd.... As we were heading out to school this morning, Greg turns around and says to me "Devon is mad because you're pregnant again."

Ummm, say what? He wouldn't expound on it. All he would say again, was that she was mad I was pregnant again.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks everyone for all your replies, its nice to have people who understand, and clearly I can't complain to the family! Greg is going to look after me though (well he kind of has to!!).

Sherri I am so sorry to hear about your scan, is that the only option they can give you even though they know about your next appointment? Can they push the second appointment back by 1 hour to make it possible or does it not work like that? Or can they offer you a cancellation one or at least be on the cancellation list? Mind you I guess not that many people cancel :(
I hope they can come up with a better option anyway.
Big hugs :)


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri81 said:


> Oh, and this was really odd.... As we were heading out to school this morning, Greg turns around and says to me "Devon is mad because you're pregnant again."
> 
> Ummm, say what? He wouldn't expound on it. All he would say again, was that she was mad I was pregnant again.

Creepy...

I hope they can push your scan forward. It sucks that you have to jump through hoops for an ultrasound.


----------



## Hann12

Also congratulations Mrs Wez!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Arrghh just typed out a long message and my computer froze!

Aaisrie- I'm a gemini :) We do think alike though! Holly love peppa pig too! I love krispie cake head!!

Sherri- I hope something gets sorted with your scan, it must be really frustrating. Also, I shouldn't think the long journey you have to make is much fun either!

Congratulations Mrs Wez!

Hann- I wouldn't want to stand around all day at 6 months pregnant either! I don't think what you want to do is unreasonable, I think it's lovely that you're making the effort to go in the first place! :)

xxxx


----------



## Sherri81

Well, here's the thing Hann, and this is what ultimately led to my BV infection getting out of control with Devon. Quesnel is in something called the Northern Health Authority. Williams Lake is in the Interior Health Authority. Somewhere between the two cities is some invisible border of where one Authority ends and the other begins. Neither of these two will communicate with each other. Both Health Authorities have their own guidelines for care, which is why if you present to the ER in Wills Lake at 20 weeks pregnant, you immediately get sent to Mat. If you present to the ER in Quesnel at 20 weeks pregnant, you stay in the ER and get a regular Drs care....

Basically its just a bunch of beurocratic bullshit, but neither Authority will speak to the other. Well, I shouldn't say that. Wills Lake tries to communicate with Quesnel, but it doesn't go the other way around. That is why, when I'd had the culture done with Devon on a Sunday at the Wills Lake Mat ward, and then went to see my regular Dr in Quesnel on Tuesday, he didn't have my culture results. Furthermore, he refused to call their lab and ask for them. And when I presented to the Quesnel hospital in labour on Thursday morning, my Dr said he would call Prince George (an hour North of us), even though my OB was in Williams Lake. He looked me in the eye and said 'I don't deal with Williams Lake.' I had to call Wills Lake later that day and speak to an OB (mine was on vacation), who had all of my charts and history, and he had to call my Dr in Quesnel and try to make him do something, which he refused to do.

Drs in Quesnel won't take advice/orders from Williams Lake Drs, even though they have 3 OBs there, and we have none in Quesnel.

So if I tell Quesnel about my appointment in Wills Lake, which I did anyways, they just don't care. They could care less about what is happening down there, even though it does involve one of their patients. For all they care, I could never go see my OB down there... they don't care up here.

Its so bad that after I had delivered Devon, and 3 weeks later was diagnosed with an infection still in my utuers that required IV antibiotics, my OB in Wills Lake contacted this hospital in Quesnel and wrote the order for all of my antibiotics, but when I got there, they refused to follow the orders and told me I MUST seek help from a Quesnel Dr before they would give me antibiotics. So I had to see a Quesnel Dr first, and they threw out her orders. But I refused to see the Dr who I was seeing before (because of all the problems he had pooh poohed). So I had no Dr. So the hospital had to call every clinic to see if there was a Dr who would see me, and re-write the orders. I finally saw a Dr, he didn't know what to give me, or what was wrong with me, so he called..... Prince George, to ask them what to give to me. No one there knew my history either, so they wrote me a prescription for ONE antibiotic, when my OB had prescribed THREE!! Thankfully when I got back to the nurse at the hospital, she had retrieved my original orders from the trash can, and used just the Quesnel Drs signature as the okay to start the THREE antibiotics my OB had wanted.

That's how f***ed up it is here.

So no, Quesnel doesn't care about my appointment down there. Thankfully, I have just got off the phone with the receptionist at my OBs office and she told me to just come in when I could. Just leave this hospital after my ultrasound, don't drive crazy, and if I get there at 11:15, great. If I get there at noon, fine... She will just advise Dr Johnson to not leave as I am still on my way for my Friday appointment.

This is why I think I will be in Williams Lake for bedrest. I don't think I can trust my Health Authority to do anything for me, even IF they have written orders from my OB. I think they will just make me see whatever ER Dr there is, and he will toss aside my OBs orders to help no matter what in favour of doing what he wants to do....

It sucks though, cuz no one will be able to visit really down there. Too much travel on shitty roads...


----------



## mummySS

Goodness Sherri, what a fricking palava! you're right it's complete bureaucratic nonsense. i'm sure this kinda thing happens in the uk too, i'm sure it's not just canada / your province. At least you have your head screwed on. x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Politics makes my head hurt :wacko:


----------



## Hann12

mummySS said:


> Goodness Sherri, what a fricking palava! you're right it's complete bureaucratic nonsense. i'm sure this kinda thing happens in the uk too, i'm sure it's not just canada / your province. At least you have your head screwed on. x

Couldn't have said it better myself! Sherri I'm sorry you are going through that!


----------



## Starry Night

Sherri, what a nightmare! Sounds like it would be horrible enough for a woman going through a routine pregnancy. Can not imagine the insanity for one who needs extra care! Gah! Bureaucracy is the pits. And that's putting it politely. I hope that things work out with your next appointment and you get all the care you need.


Had my scan this afternoon. A student was performing the ultrasound so I got to hear the chatter between her and the supervising technician which is good because normally they don't really tell you anything. I'm not sure, but I think the bleed is still there but the technician thought it was old stuff. I'll find out more at my scan on the 4th at the children's hospital. But otherwise, baby was great. He was moving around lots and kicking my already-full bladder. He calmed down a bit by the time we were allowed to see.

I'm not going to bother posting my scan pic because I only got one printed out on regular printer paper and he looks like a puppet -- all round and cartoonish. The 13 week ultrasound looks more baby-like. Aw well.


----------



## kelzyboo

Hi all just checking in lol ordered my new laptop so i should be back online very soon, i've missed loads!

Sherri, sorry your having so much trouble must be stressing for you, hope they manage to sort it all out! Your little boy may just be expressing his own fears regarding the new baby or guessing that she would be mad, he's only small and they don't half come out with some strange ideas if they don't understand, my little girl asked me today if i ate the baby (because he's in my stomach) lol i could have wet myself laughing! Maybe explain that Devon wouldn't be mad and will be very happy that he's having a little brother, depends on how much he wants to talk about it though he may just be worried she will be forgotten, hes too young to understand how impossible that it :hugs:

Congrats to everyone who have had their scans, mines tomorrow and i can't wait! Can't believe how close to 3rd tri some of you are getting, going so fast!

Well ive had a bad day really, i fell AGAIN! :cry: I really hurt my knee its so sore and bruised, i'm limping now lol Lucky i was on my way to see the consultant, got to hear his heartbeat and its good and strong thank god as i don't seem to be having much luck, he's a strong one! They said they probably won't give me a section (which i don't want anyway) but they will induce me early depending how bad my symptoms get, she had my records today which shows seperation at the joints in my pelvis so she knows its not just the SPD, she said she could tell it was giving me trouble because i'm walking bad already, which was partly because i'd just fell on my knee lol

Scan tomorrow, can't wait tbh, hope he's in a good position to be measured he's lying across me at the moment but since i'm feeling movement in my back i think he has his bottom to my front lol just to be awkward!

Will try to check in after my scan, maybe even upload a pic if i can work out how to lol i'm pretty rubbish :wacko:

Hope everyones doing ok, congrats to MrsWez on the half way point :happydance: xx


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies

Just a bit of news for you....

I have just had text from DM telling me she is in hospital. Shes been sent there with a suspected blood clot on her lung.

Shes on a moniter and has had blood thinner. Tiger is fine, she is more than likely being kept in overnight.

She asked me to let you all know. Im sure she will explain more as and when she can.

Big hugs to you DM XXXXX:hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

Glad the appointment went well, Starry.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: to DM.


----------



## kelzyboo

Hope DM's ok and out of hospital very soon, glad little tiger's ok! Get well soon DM x


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: for DM and Tiger


----------



## mummySS

Thanks for the update Melissa! Poor DM, hope she is ok, she must be worried, but i'm glad to hear Miss Tiger is fine. 

If you text her back please can you let her know we're thinking of her. :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

kelzyboo said:


> my little girl asked me today if i ate the baby (because he's in my stomach) lol i could have wet myself laughing!

That is unbelievably cute and hilarious! :rofl:

Sorry to hear you've had a bad day hun, hope the scan goes well. :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

Thinking of you DM!


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh my god, thinking of you DM!!

Girls, im having a wierd pain in my tummy. Quite a sharp pain, mainly on my left side. I dont know what it could be?


----------



## Hann12

Poor DM - hope you are okay and glad tiger is doing well still :)
Guessing thats the pain you had?

Starry - congrats on the scan!

kelzy - hope the scan goes well tomorrow - post a picture if you can!

Bluebear - could it be the baby kicking you somewhere like in your organs? Or a stretching ligament pain?


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri, what an awful run-around you've gotten with the doctors. I hope they get their act together soon. 

DM, big :hugs: to you. Hope you get back from the hospital soon. Hopefully those doctors have learned to listen to you and not send you home saying you have gas. 

Kelzy, hope your knee feels better. Your daughter sounds adorable. Kids say the cutest things. 

I just got back from the vet and the bill wasn't as bad as I expected - $141. I was prepared for much worse. Fortunately, he didn't need blood work done or vaccine boosters just yet. I also got him some ear medicine and that should make him feel better. 

Now I'm just waiting to eat dinner and all I can think of is food. We're meeting up with friends in 45min for dinner and I'm trying not to snack too much beforehand. It's sad how I spend a majority of my day thinking about food. Maybe I can look through the menu online and be ready to order when I get there. I should offer up a bribe if they can get my food to me sooner. A Thai salad sounds good :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Thinking of you, DM.


AFM, my back is absolutely broken today. Last night it hurt so badly, I could barely walk (at one point as I was walking through the nursery, something kinda snapped and I couldn't take another step. I kept trying and I just couldn't, the pain was so severe. Had to call to DH and get him to carry me the rest of the way.) Doesn't seem to be getting much better, which is unfortunate because my nesting instinct seemed to be kicked into high gear today. I've been pushing myself to get as much done as possible today in chores, as well as doing some extras - I have three homemade pizza doughs currently rising, and a pie dough chilling in the fridge for dinner and dessert tonight. I feel so beat though - called our chiropractor today and was informed that his office was gone until the end of the month.:dohh:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:hugs: To DM 

I think it would be a good idea if we start having text buddies on this thread. I have noticed that we are a very tight nit group compared to some of the others.

Obviously you don't have to do it but I think it would be a good idea because the other day I went to the maternity ward and no one on this thread new until someone stubbled upon my 2nd tri thread.

:flower:


----------



## HotChillies

SugarBeth: I have those bad back days too! You have been doing a lot though! I stumbled upon this microwable heating pad with aromatherapy. I think it helps me. Also the pregnancy pillow gives some back support. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MrsWez

bluebear, I had pain in my lower left side that felt like a stabbing pain and my Dr. said that it was round ligament pain. He advised me to take a warm bath, not hot and prop my feet up. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SugarBeth

HotChillies said:


> SugarBeth: I have those bad back days too! You have been doing a lot though! I stumbled upon this microwable heating pad with aromatherapy. I think it helps me. Also the pregnancy pillow gives some back support. Hope you feel better soon.

 Aren't they the worst?? I don't have anything to put on it (Dh suggested ice, but I think the baby wouldn't be happy with that since it's right over where baby is most of the time) and the pregnancy pillow helped keep things in line last night but didn't do anything for my back. I absolutely hate when this happens - it was so bad in first tri, but went away for a while. Seems to be back now!:growlmad:

SK - I think it's a good idea to have someone to text for when things happen, especially with us all getting so close to third trimester! That way everyone can know what's going on and stay updated. Maybe if we buddied up with people in our same week (and country)?


----------



## amand_a

DM sorry to hear that you are in hospital, I hope they sort you out soon!

Sherri, what can I say? you seem to be having rotten luck. heres hoping when bubs arrives you have the most placid, content and happy baby!

As for me, waking up to read all the pancake talk made me cave. DD had her first pancakes for breakfast! best be good for the rest of the day Ive been pretty good with my diet, I'm still 1kg under my pre pregnancy weight. I would like to keep it that way a bit longer.

Goof luck to those with scans today/tonight:shrug:


----------



## amand_a

Sugarbeth I have a wheat bag that I use, I pop it inside my belly band. That way I can keep doing (or try too) my daily things. Mine is worst at night for the moment. I really wish physio and chiro weren't so expensive.


----------



## SugarBeth

amand_a said:


> Sugarbeth I have a wheat bag that I use, I pop it inside my belly band. That way I can keep doing (or try too) my daily things. Mine is worst at night for the moment. I really wish physio and chiro weren't so expensive.

That's interesting. I have heard of using warm rice bags as well, haven't tried it though. Mine are also worse at night usually, I generally feel fine most of the day and then it gets dark outside and bam, there goes my back! But today it decided to stay with me all night (it even wrapped around my chest and made it hard to breath) and continued all day.


----------



## Britt11

thanks for letting us know Melissa
thinking of you DM and tiger get better soon :hugs:

Kelzy-that is hilarious :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks for the wishes. Am in the noisiest ward in the world and babysitting a poor old dear in the bed opposite who has no idea where she is and keeps trying to escape...

Am going to kill someone shortly...


----------



## amand_a

SugarBeth said:


> amand_a said:
> 
> 
> Sugarbeth I have a wheat bag that I use, I pop it inside my belly band. That way I can keep doing (or try too) my daily things. Mine is worst at night for the moment. I really wish physio and chiro weren't so expensive.
> 
> That's interesting. I have heard of using warm rice bags as well, haven't tried it though. Mine are also worse at night usually, I generally feel fine most of the day and then it gets dark outside and bam, there goes my back! But today it decided to stay with me all night (it even wrapped around my chest and made it hard to breath) and continued all day.Click to expand...

A hot water bottle would probably work too, although rice or wheat would be more comfortable as they kind of mold to you. I hope it improves for you! I also find if I have been on my feet too long throughout the day I day for it at night, try to rest regularly throughout the day.

Having to carry around an 11kg DD who is teething doesn't help either, but oh well, the things we do.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> Thanks for the wishes. Am in the noisiest ward in the world and babysitting a poor old dear in the bed opposite who has no idea where she is and keeps trying to escape...
> 
> Am going to kill someone shortly...

oh no hun!

Hope you can get out tomorrow hun 

:kiss:


----------



## Annamumof2

morning all, second time i havent slept very well sense andys been away...
yesterday i was waking every few hours to go loo, last night i was waking every few hours because my tummy kept cramping up and i was going to the loo every few times, i was also alittle sick this morning with flem which is annoying the hell out of me again, Jason slept in our bed mon night and he was alright... skye slept in our bed last night and OMG she crawled on to me and Flynn... i woke up and she was on top of me, i did wonder why i was so uncomftable at that time of the morning (dunno what time it was now)

hope everyone is doing alright and hugs to DM hope your better now hun


----------



## Blue_bear

Sofiekirsten said:


> :hugs: To DM
> 
> I think it would be a good idea if we start having text buddies on this thread. I have noticed that we are a very tight nit group compared to some of the others.
> 
> Obviously you don't have to do it but I think it would be a good idea because the other day I went to the maternity ward and no one on this thread new until someone stubbled upon my 2nd tri thread.
> 
> :flower:

I think thats a great idea, like you say ideal for these situations and also for further down the line when we start going into labour :wacko:

I'm up for it if anyone else is? xx


----------



## Hann12

Me too, similar dates and locations sound a good idea, how shall we organise it?


----------



## Doodlepants

Good idea about the text thing Sofie! I'm up for it.

Hope you feel better soon DM :hugs:

Only a quickie from me, I'll catch up later, I'm off to the hospital- nothing serious- I have braces that need to be seen to! :)
xxxx


----------



## mummySS

Sure, i'm up for the text buds idea! 

ps morning everyone!

DM - hope hospital stay was ok and you didn't murder the old dear, any news? x


----------



## melissasbump

Hello Ladies
Well an eventful evening for me! Shortly after I posted re DM i suddenly started experiancing really severe abdominal pain, (like so severe i was collapsed on the floor doubled over) It wasnt shifting so OH carted me down A and E. 
Havent had anything like this before so we were really worried, they did all the tests. bloods urine etc before sending me up to gyne ward where a lovely lady doctor found flumps heartbeat, we were so relieved! I then had to have an internal examination and all appears well. All they could put it down to is stretching pain which im a bit sceptial of as it came on so suddenly and severely. Has been bad still all through the night to the point i cant lay on my right side or move about much and have felt like screaming with the pain!
Am taking painkillers which arent really touching the sides. (the pain is on my right side) and am tucked up in bed feeling sorry for myself.
:wacko:


----------



## curlew

morning

DM - hugs hope you get out of hospital soon. I was admitted april 2009 for an ectopic and was on a gynae ward. There was a lady in there who was doolaly and sang every night, she was quite overweight and had one of those respirator things to help her breathe. Between that and her singing I was on the verge of commiting murder!!!! Hospitals are not the place to be when you need rest.

Mrs Wez congrats on reaching the 20 week mark.

Hann - have to say you are remarkable for going to watch your sister run the marathon for all that time when you will be 7 months pregnant. 

Sherri - sorry to hear about your scan cancellation. It sounds a crazy system when one authority won't liaise with another. In the UK they have to work with each as they are all under the NHS umbrella although they have individual policies depending on whether you are in Scotland, England or Wales, and even within that it depends which county/shire you are in. 

Starry - congrats on the scan. 

Kelzy - hugs on not feeling good and good luck for your scan today.

Blue bear - hugs hope your pain is feeling better. I occassionally get what feels like a stitch in my side but I think its just all the stretching going on.

Blue violet - glad your pooch is on the mend and it didn't cost as much as you thought.

Sugar beth - hugs on your back ache that sounds so sore. Hope you feel better soon.

Anna - sorry your not sleeping well. Totally sympathise with the children in the bed. DS has a horrid cold and for the last two mornings he has woken at 3:30am and come in with me - that's the end of my sleep as I have never known a child who can monopolise an entire king size bed!!! I swear its like sleeping with an octopus.

AFM - having a day off today as I phoned in sick Feel headachy and flu like without the cold symptoms. wonder if I am getting DS cold which will be a shame as I have managed to avoid the whole winter period without a cold so far. Plenty of fluids and rest for me today - oooh and some pancakes just what the doctor ordered!!!!


----------



## curlew

meant to say - yep I am up for the text buddies - may be an idea to have a buddy with a date a couple of weeks apart incase both of us end up in labour/hospital at the same time - just a thought.

Melissa - sorry to hear you are not good. Hugs for you too. Glad to hear baby is fine and let us know how you are getting on.

Doodles - goot luck at the hospital today.


----------



## Annamumof2

i'm up for the text buddie too


----------



## Clareabell

I'm up for text buddy thing! Hope your ok Mel and DM. Doods I'm at chi uni this morning so only next door. Catch up later when I'm not in a lecture. Lol :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Still on phone so not much update. Still here. They want me to do my blood gasses again despite them being fine yesterday and I have refused as it is fucking excruciating. I got very upset at that point what with having no sleep and lots of hormones on top of sheer panic. This seemed to piss the consultant off who said the only other option was a chest xray which could damage baby. Which again I refused so she told me if I don't have it I could die. I was so panicked I threw up my entire breakfast. The nurse said I can have a v q scan instead but just found out that involves being injected with radiation so they can sod off with that too. The pain feels better and I was told several times last night they don't think it's a PE so I just want them all to leave me alone and stop scaring the shit out of me. :(


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Morning all. Still on phone so not much update. Still here. They want me to do my blood gasses again despite them being fine yesterday and I have refused as it is fucking excruciating. I got very upset at that point what with having no sleep and lots of hormones on top of sheer panic. This seemed to piss the consultant off who said the only other option was a chest xray which could damage baby. Which again I refused so she told me if I don't have it I could die. I was so panicked I threw up my entire breakfast. The nurse said I can have a v q scan instead but just found out that involves being injected with radiation so they can sod off with that too. The pain feels better and I was told several times last night they don't think it's a PE so I just want them all to leave me alone and stop scaring the shit out of me. :(

only way they knew i had a PE was doing a cat scan before i was pregnant.... but i hope its not as there painfully as hell and annoying too


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> Morning all. Still on phone so not much update. Still here. They want me to do my blood gasses again despite them being fine yesterday and I have refused as it is fucking excruciating. I got very upset at that point what with having no sleep and lots of hormones on top of sheer panic. This seemed to piss the consultant off who said the only other option was a chest xray which could damage baby. Which again I refused so she told me if I don't have it I could die. I was so panicked I threw up my entire breakfast. The nurse said I can have a v q scan instead but just found out that involves being injected with radiation so they can sod off with that too. The pain feels better and I was told several times last night they don't think it's a PE so I just want them all to leave me alone and stop scaring the shit out of me. :(

Big hugs DM doesnt sound plesant at all :( I would have refused it all too xx


----------



## Tor81

Hi Girls

I've got a lot of posts to catch up on but in the meantime I thought I better post to let you know that my scan went well yesterday; baby is doing fine, albeit a naughty little wriggler, didn't stop squirming the whole time!

Only issue is a low lying anterior placenta so have been booked in for another scan at 36 weeks just to make sure it moves, which 90% of the time it does, so I'm not too worried.

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

I'm not sure of the best way to sort the text buddies thing?! :shrug:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

BB - What I might do is who ever is interested in it to message me and I can try and put people together who are a couple of weeks apart??

Hmm not sure....Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Tor81

DM &#8211; love Harry&#8217;s nursery, great idea taking a video of it. And that&#8217;s a lovely changing bag you&#8217;ve chosen.

Hann &#8211; we were in M&P yesterday & I think it&#8217;s the Newhampton range we fell in love with, it&#8217;s so well made. How did you get £600 off? Glad your pillow has given you a good night&#8217;s sleep, which one did you get?

Amanda &#8211; what Hypnobirthing book are you reading? I&#8217;ve seen some hypnobirthing videos on YouTube and they all make it look so easy!

A belated happy 30th birthday to Sherri, sorry it was kind of overshadowed, are you going to do something to celebrate when you feel better?

Welcome Fenix. &#9786;

Mel &#8211; congratulations on feeling you first baby movements, its more than amazing isn&#8217;t it?! Got worried for a second with you saying it was pancake day yesterday though, I thought I&#8217;d missed out, phew!

Congats on 22 weeks to Doodle & SK.

Kelzy, hope your appointment goes well today.

Big :hugs: to DM & Tiger &#8211; let us know how you&#8217;re both getting on hun. 

Big :hugs: to Mel too, those pains sound scary but glad you got checked out & that things seem to be ok.

SK &#8211; good idea about having some text buddies, maybe 3 or 4 in a group would be better?

xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thats a good idea about the group thing....

ok so I will try and get 4 people in a group and then we can go from there...

Obviously I will try and get all the people who live outside the UK together in one group becuase of time difference.

Whoever wants to have a text group let me know and I will put you together!!

:flower:


----------



## Jenni4

I would love to be text buddies with someone but my timezone is GMT+4!! I don't really think there is anyone even close to my time :cry:

I hope everything gets better for you DM...so sorry... :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

Sorry ladies i am in floods of tears right now and need a sanity check... Just got back from the doctors and he has prescribed me with some anti-sickness meds (promethazine hydrochloride). 

I got home and told my husband and he completely hit the roof, saying 'there is no way you're taking those' and 'it will give our baby a heart defect' and saying all these horrible things to make me feel guilty. He is a scientist thinks he knows more than the doctor - he went on the internet and found an FDA paper that says this drug is not safe in pregnancy, it had a 5% chance of heart defects. 

I know loads of you have taken meds during pregnancy, have your OHs been ok with this? The thing is, my sickness isn't that bad any more - i still feel nauseous a lot but i don't throw up that much. So I don't know if my OH is right that I shouldn't take it... 

Also has anyone heard of this medication? i haven't. no idea if it would even work. 

Sorry for being such a headcase... am really upset. :cry:


----------



## mummymarsh

mummySS said:


> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Sorry ladies i am in floods of tears right now and need a sanity check... Just got back from the doctors and he has prescribed me with some anti-sickness meds (promethazine hydrochloride).
> 
> I got home and told my husband and he completely hit the roof, saying 'there is no way you're taking those' and 'it will give our baby a heart defect' and saying all these horrible things to make me feel guilty. He is a scientist thinks he knows more than the doctor - he went on the internet and found an FDA paper that says this drug is not safe in pregnancy, it had a 5% chance of heart defects.
> 
> I know loads of you have taken meds during pregnancy, have your OHs been ok with this? The thing is, my sickness isn't that bad any more - i still feel nauseous a lot but i don't throw up that much. So I don't know if my OH is right that I shouldn't take it...
> 
> Also has anyone heard of this medication? i haven't. no idea if it would even work.
> 
> Sorry for being such a headcase... am really upset. :cry:

i think he is mean for hitting roof.. as if your not hormonal and emotional enough right now :hugs::hugs:

begining of this pregnancy i was feeling sick all day and all nigh for about 12 weeks but wasnt actually sick that often... and i felt feeling sick was worse than actually being sick....

what did doctor say to you???? if your worried ring a midwife or go back to doctor and say is it true this can cause heart defects in 5% of cases blah blah....

xxxxx


----------



## mummymarsh

Jenni4 said:


> I would love to be text buddies with someone but my timezone is GMT+4!! I don't really think there is anyone even close to my time :cry:
> 
> I hope everything gets better for you DM...so sorry... :hugs:

good thing about texting as it will always be there when you wake up :winkwink:

x


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh Mummy thats awful! I don't know much about the sickness meds so can't really be of much help I'm afraid. I suppose it's just a case of weighing things up. I didn't get sickness so I don't really know how bad it is- it sounds awful though. I'm sure the doc wouldn't give you something harmful? :hugs:

DM- Sorry to hear your still in hospital, I hope they find a less frightening way of looking at you :hugs:

Well lucky me, next time I go in I have to have braces on my bottom teeth too :( I look like a 14 year old..... I was hoping they'd be out by the time Lorelai gets here but I don't think it's going to happen boo!!

Jenni is there much difference between Dubai and the UK? I'll be your text buddy if you like :)
I think the group idea sounds good too.

xxxx


----------



## Tor81

mummySS said:


> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Sorry ladies i am in floods of tears right now and need a sanity check... Just got back from the doctors and he has prescribed me with some anti-sickness meds (promethazine hydrochloride).
> 
> I got home and told my husband and he completely hit the roof, saying 'there is no way you're taking those' and 'it will give our baby a heart defect' and saying all these horrible things to make me feel guilty. He is a scientist thinks he knows more than the doctor - he went on the internet and found an FDA paper that says this drug is not safe in pregnancy, it had a 5% chance of heart defects.
> 
> I know loads of you have taken meds during pregnancy, have your OHs been ok with this? The thing is, my sickness isn't that bad any more - i still feel nauseous a lot but i don't throw up that much. So I don't know if my OH is right that I shouldn't take it...
> 
> Also has anyone heard of this medication? i haven't. no idea if it would even work.
> 
> Sorry for being such a headcase... am really upset. :cry:

So sorry you're going through this hun :hugs:, your DH could be a bit more considerate & diplomatic! I personally haven't suffered bad sickness, just nausea in 1st Tri, and I did decide to come off all the routine meds I was on just because me & DH don't like the thought of there being any chance of them affecting baby. But if your doctor thinks the med is safe enough to prescribe you, and the sickness is affecting your quality of life (& surely ultimately the baby's), then I can't see anything wrong with taking it. Once you calm down do you think you & DH could sit down and have a proper chat about whats best to do? Unfortunately it's one of things only you can decide.

xx


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks Doodles!! I don't know what the difference is....right now it's 4:30 in the afternoon :wacko:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I had some anti sickness tablets from the 1st tri until about 15 weeks.

I will try and dig the paperwork out of what I had for you.

:flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Jenni4 said:


> Thanks Doodles!! I don't know what the difference is....right now it's 4:30 in the afternoon :wacko:

its 12:30 in the afternoon in the UK at the minute 

:flower:


----------



## Jenni4

Not too bad then... count me in!! I'll try not to text too early in the morning and wake you all!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hmm I was thinking it might be easier if if you want a text buddy just to message one of the girls you want to be a text buddy with?

And then if there is anyone who still doesn't have a text buddy we can find you someone?

:flower:


----------



## Tor81

SK, seeing as you already have my number do you fancy buddying up?

xx


----------



## mummySS

Thanks girls, reading my post back now i think i was being very hormonal, but to be fair DH was being a dick as well. I should realise now after 10 years that that's just how he reacts to things. Sigh, hormones... 
xx

PS i am happy to message peeps to be a text bud!


----------



## fifi-folle

mummySS said:


> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Sorry ladies i am in floods of tears right now and need a sanity check... Just got back from the doctors and he has prescribed me with some anti-sickness meds (promethazine hydrochloride).
> 
> I got home and told my husband and he completely hit the roof, saying 'there is no way you're taking those' and 'it will give our baby a heart defect' and saying all these horrible things to make me feel guilty. He is a scientist thinks he knows more than the doctor - he went on the internet and found an FDA paper that says this drug is not safe in pregnancy, it had a 5% chance of heart defects.
> 
> I know loads of you have taken meds during pregnancy, have your OHs been ok with this? The thing is, my sickness isn't that bad any more - i still feel nauseous a lot but i don't throw up that much. So I don't know if my OH is right that I shouldn't take it...
> 
> Also has anyone heard of this medication? i haven't. no idea if it would even work.
> 
> Sorry for being such a headcase... am really upset. :cry:

I have checked my copy of the BNF (the book doctors refer to when prescribing meds) and it is one of the recommended drugs for vomiting in pregnancy. It is an antihistamine and there is no evidence of harm to baby in studies. Every drug carries a small risk but where the benefit outweighs the risk it is worth taking. Your GP would not have prescribed it without calculating this. Your DH shouldn't have reacted like this! If you need it, take it!


----------



## mummySS

Thanks so much Fifi! :hugs:


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone - sorry to hear some of you are having a rough time, hope you all feel better soon :hugs:

Am definately up for being text buddies - if anyone wants to be my text bud please let me know *scared no one will contact me* LOL

If you wanted to do similar circumstances - i'm 26 from Kent and this is mine and hubby's first bubba :thumbup:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Tor81 said:


> SK, seeing as you already have my number do you fancy buddying up?
> 
> xx

Hey Tor,

Yeah sounds good to me.

I will PM you my number :flower:


----------



## Clareabell

Freckles I will be your text buddy I'm 27 from Sussex having my first baby! DH has two sons from a previous relationship. 

Mummys- sorry your feeling upset, men can be arses sometimes. 

I'm home from uni now, I love uni days as lectures finish at 12 and after the drive home and a mc donalds drive thru I'm now happily on the sofa watching tv. So much better than sitting at my desk at work!


----------



## freckles09

Clareabell said:


> Freckles I will be your text buddy I'm 27 from Sussex having my first baby! DH has two sons from a previous relationship.
> 
> Mummys- sorry your feeling upset, men can be arses sometimes.
> 
> I'm home from uni now, I love uni days as lectures finish at 12 and after the drive home and a mc donalds drive thru I'm now happily on the sofa watching tv. So much better than sitting at my desk at work!

YAY :happydance: I shall message you my no :thumbup:


----------



## Tor81

What are you studying for Clare?

I've just had a yummy cinnamon & raison bagel, toasted with loads of spread, it really hit the spot! Fancy something sweet now.. fruit, cream egg or a few chocs from the box a colleague bought me?

xx


----------



## curlew

oh DM you poor thing. I hope they find a way to make you better soon without having to use anything that could harm tiger. :hug:

Mummyss - sorry can't help with the meds but big hugs for OH being so inconsiderate, on the other hand I suppose he only wants what is best for you and baby.

Doodles - at least you will have lovely teeth at the end of it all. I would like to have a brace to straighten out my two lower front teeth. they were fine until I was about 22-23 and then started to go squint as my wisdom teeth tried to come in and there wasn't enough room. They squashed my two front teeth and still didn't come through cause there just wasn't enough room Grrrrr.

Tor -I had a cinnamon and raisen bagel for brekkie this morning. It was delicious. With all the talk on here yesterday about pancakes we have just had chocolate drop filled pancakes with banana for lunch but neither DS or I liked them as they were too sweet for us.

If anyone wants to be my text buddy I am from scotland, 42 years old, have one 6 year old son and another DS due on 14th July but likely to be earlier due to having an elective c section.


----------



## Blue_bear

I need a buddy, im 24 and this is mine and hubs first baby. Were in South Bucks. 

xx


----------



## Clareabell

Tor- I'm a social worker but we are made to do post qualifying awards and to specialise. Basically the more study I do the more they pay! 

mmmmM bagels sound good. I am constantly hungry at the moment! 

Yay freckles :) I will text you my number.


----------



## Clareabell

Blue join up with me and Freckles if you want to?


----------



## freckles09

Clareabell said:


> Blue join up with me and Freckles if you want to?

Was just coming to suggest the same thing :thumbup:


----------



## Blue_bear

Clareabell said:


> Blue join up with me and Freckles if you want to?

I would love too :happydance: Will pm you now.

The other thing i just thought is that im happy to add people on facebook if others want to do that? Its probably the next easiest place to get updates from?


----------



## Doodlepants

That sounds like a good idea too Blue!
I'm already friends with RoseW on facebook, if anyone wants to add me, my email is:
[email protected]
xx


----------



## Hann12

Hi I've just buddied up with mummyss but we can add more people if anyone wants to join us. Facebook is also a good way of doing things, if anyone wants to add me PM me and I'll send you my details :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Doodlepants said:


> That sounds like a good idea too Blue!
> I'm already friends with RoseW on facebook, if anyone wants to add me, my email is:
> [email protected]
> xx

Found you :) x


----------



## Annamumof2

i guess i might not be aloud to as im due end of June and will get induced before 30th June too


----------



## kelzyboo

Hi all, scan wasn't bad but couldn't check everything as hes in an awkward position have to go back in 3weeks for re-scan, just hope alls ok and there are no problems. Will try to put the pic on later but its not very clear as he has his back to my front and doen't want to move!

Consultant wants me to go on codeine for my SPD, i asked if it can harm baby and she said 'no, but he can be born withdrawing from it but he will just be shaky and hard to settle!', well thats a yes then it can harm him and i'm not having anything that can make him be born in pain like that, i'd rather suffer thanks!

Not feeling great, really bad migrane today and upset that the only thing she will give me for my pain will hurt my baby, i had different ones with abbie and she wasn't born withdrawing, she was fine, if i can't have them again i will have nothing at all.

Hope everyones ok will check in later when i've calmed down and hopefully got rid of this migrane as my vision's gone lol can't see the keys xx


----------



## melissasbump

mummySS said:


> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Sorry ladies i am in floods of tears right now and need a sanity check... Just got back from the doctors and he has prescribed me with some anti-sickness meds (promethazine hydrochloride).
> 
> I got home and told my husband and he completely hit the roof, saying 'there is no way you're taking those' and 'it will give our baby a heart defect' and saying all these horrible things to make me feel guilty. He is a scientist thinks he knows more than the doctor - he went on the internet and found an FDA paper that says this drug is not safe in pregnancy, it had a 5% chance of heart defects.
> 
> I know loads of you have taken meds during pregnancy, have your OHs been ok with this? The thing is, my sickness isn't that bad any more - i still feel nauseous a lot but i don't throw up that much. So I don't know if my OH is right that I shouldn't take it...
> 
> Also has anyone heard of this medication? i haven't. no idea if it would even work.
> 
> Sorry for being such a headcase... am really upset. :cry:

Mummy, you have to do what you feel is best, my OH wasnt that happy that i was taking meds but he saw what i was going through without them and weighing it all up it was so much better for me to take them.

my mum didnt like the idea and told me so but like i say only you really know how you feel. All the sickness drugs are "untested on pregnant woman" but honestly they wouldnt give them to you if they were known to cause this that and the other. Im sure OH is just worried about you and the baby , but you have to listen to your own body. Big :hugs:

Re text buddies are you all buddied up now, I have DMs no, but happy to be buddies with others? is Hann about? i know me and her are close in due dates and both staying yellow?
If anynone else wants to join us PM me 
BTW Im 31 from Essex pregnant with my 1st xx:thumbup:

Im still in bed, still got pain in my right side and been sick a couple of times today too so not a happy bunny :nope: x


----------



## Annamumof2

if you want to look for me on FB just tell me your adding me and its [email protected]


----------



## mummySS

melissasbump said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Sorry ladies i am in floods of tears right now and need a sanity check... Just got back from the doctors and he has prescribed me with some anti-sickness meds (promethazine hydrochloride).
> 
> I got home and told my husband and he completely hit the roof, saying 'there is no way you're taking those' and 'it will give our baby a heart defect' and saying all these horrible things to make me feel guilty. He is a scientist thinks he knows more than the doctor - he went on the internet and found an FDA paper that says this drug is not safe in pregnancy, it had a 5% chance of heart defects.
> 
> I know loads of you have taken meds during pregnancy, have your OHs been ok with this? The thing is, my sickness isn't that bad any more - i still feel nauseous a lot but i don't throw up that much. So I don't know if my OH is right that I shouldn't take it...
> 
> Also has anyone heard of this medication? i haven't. no idea if it would even work.
> 
> Sorry for being such a headcase... am really upset. :cry:
> 
> Mummy, you have to do what you feel is best, my OH wasnt that happy that i was taking meds but he saw what i was going through without them and weighing it all up it was so much better for me to take them.
> 
> my mum didnt like the idea and told me so but like i say only you really know how you feel. All the sickness drugs are "untested on pregnant woman" but honestly they wouldnt give them to you if they were known to cause this that and the other. Im sure OH is just worried about you and the baby , but you have to listen to your own body. Big :hugs:
> 
> Re text buddies are you all buddied up now, I have DMs no, but happy to be buddies with others? is Hann about? i know me and her are close in due dates and both staying yellow?
> If anynone else wants to join us PM me
> BTW Im 31 from Essex pregnant with my 1st xx:thumbup:
> 
> Im still in bed, still got pain in my right side and been sick a couple of times today too so not a happy bunny :nope: xClick to expand...

Thanks hun, some really good advice. Hugs back to you for the continued sickness and pains :(

Hann and i have buddied up but please do join us! (ps i'm 31 too!) Will PM ya xx


----------



## Tor81

Clare, uni sounds like a great thing then, some afternoons off & more money! :)

Kelzy, glad your scan was ok, I wouldn't have thought there was anything to worry about, there's not a lot they can do if baby wont cooperate, mine was the same but luckily she gave baby some big prods then let it rest while she typed everything else up, when she went back baby had moved just enough for her to get the final measurements. You should look on the bright side that you get to see LO again in a few weeks!

SK & I could do with another buddy or 2 if anyone is interested.

I'm going to hold off on joining you all on facebook if that is ok, only because there's still a couple of friends who don't know about our pregnancy - we love telling people face to face and still haven't got round to seeing everyone as they're all over the country!!

xx


----------



## Starry Night

melissa, the pains you describe sound similar to what I had about 2 weeks ago. I also went to the ER and I was told the same thing: stretching tendons and ligaments. I honestly think there was some braxton hicks thrown in there too. I had been in pain the WHOLE day. It was crazy. Since then I had another bout of braxton hicks but that only lasted about 20 minutes all together. I talked to the nurse at my OB's office yesterday and she said it was normal but that it was important to stay hydrated as that can aggravate them.

RE text buddies: neither DH or I have a cell phone and we're moving to a small town with limited cell-phone range. I guess I'll have to update the old-fashioned way when baby's time comes. ;)

Tor & Kelzy: congrats on your scans.

DM - I hope the doctors find a way of treating you that won't put Tiger in danger.


----------



## Sherri81

On the iPod right now so not a long post from me. I don't think there's anyone close to me for texting times. It's 7:40am at this second. If there is anyone close PM me and I'll gladly do it. Otherwise add on facebook. There's only one of me. Sherri Elkey-Bidder. But let me know your screen name if you do this.


----------



## Annamumof2

Sherri81 said:


> On the iPod right now so not a long post from me. I don't think there's anyone close to me for texting times. It's 7:40am at this second. If there is anyone close PM me and I'll gladly do it. Otherwise add on facebook. There's only one of me. Sherri Elkey-Bidder. But let me know your screen name if you do this.

i'll look for you and add you now hun.... you will know its me


----------



## freckles09

If anyone wants to add me on Facebook just PM me and i'll give you my details so i know who's adding me :thumbup:


----------



## Doodlepants

Sherri I can't find the bit where you put a message on, so if you get a request from Maria Weightman it's me :)


----------



## melissasbump

Sherri81 said:


> On the iPod right now so not a long post from me. I don't think there's anyone close to me for texting times. It's 7:40am at this second. If there is anyone close PM me and I'll gladly do it. Otherwise add on facebook. There's only one of me. Sherri Elkey-Bidder. But let me know your screen name if you do this.

Just added you. Melissa Nowley x


----------



## melissasbump

Doodlepants said:


> Sherri I can't find the bit where you put a message on, so if you get a request from Maria Weightman it's me :)

just added you too xx


----------



## Annamumof2

i'm on there now if anyone wants to add me
Anna DuncanWasEustace


----------



## Blue_bear

Just sent you a request Sherri, im Georgie Blackwell :)


----------



## melissasbump

oooh isnt this fun! lol xx


----------



## Tor81

SK - just noticed your signature, I've just updated mine too!

I've got 2 more hours until DH gets home & I've got so much work still to do. Why is it I keep finding myself back on BnB?!

I also find my eyes wandering around the apartment thinking "what can I box up", we've got the estate agents coming around next Sat & I want the place as decluttered as possible.

I've got a pain in my side, I think I might have pulled a muscle when I tried to reach a tissue during the night, don't think it's bothered baby though as still lots of movement in there. :)

xx


----------



## freckles09

I'm going to have to write a list of your full names and write your usernames next to it - getting confused, though it doesn't take much :haha:


----------



## Annamumof2

freckles09 said:


> I'm going to have to write a list of your full names and write your usernames next to it - getting confused, though it doesn't take much :haha:

if its on facebook you can make a group and then when chat is open you can tell whos from the BnB group... thats what i did


----------



## mummySS

It is so fun! :) Btw, i didn't want to put my full name on here as there's only one of me and i am paranoid about coming up in google searches when i apply for jobs (can you imagine a potential employer seeing me moaning about a hairy tummy, wind, or telling people i'm supposed to be working from home when i'm on BnB, lol!). But I will try to message you or please message me if you wanna be FB friends :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Shit me ladies....

I fell asleep for 3 hours and I had to catch up on like 4 pages of people talking about text buddies and facebook!

:rofl:

This is so fun!

If anyone would like to add me on facebook my full name on there is

Sofie MrsBump Hartley

:flower:


----------



## Doodlepants

Hehe love the mrsbump bit! x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Doodlepants said:


> Hehe love the mrsbump bit! x

hehe that was Adam's suggestion :flower:

Also I think it would be a good idea for everyone to put in there signitures who they are text buddies with....

Then when stuff does happen we can ask the persons text buddy if they have had an update?


----------



## Clareabell

Im going to try and add people now! My name is x


----------



## Blue_bear

Clareabell said:


> Im going to try and add people now! My name is Claire Cottrell-Young, email is [email protected]. x

Got you :) Also got your text earlier but only just looked at my phone having been so pre-occupied with adding people on FB!
Hope you had fun in mothercare! x


----------



## Clareabell

Yay, I thought with my weird sir name i would be easy to find! Mother care world was disappointing but they also have a big mamas and papas there so that made up for it! Lots of money was spent, I could go bank rupt in that shop! x


----------



## melissasbump

Hey ladies, dont know if you are aware , doroty perkins have a maternity sale on, also extra %20 off everything and free delivery till fri, worth a look! xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Yay! I love dotty P!! x


----------



## melissasbump

by the way.. forgot to say, the 20% off code is dpvipe! xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Kelzy if you need painkillers what you can do is come off it around 36 weeks or so to reduce the chances of withdrawal. It also depends how much you are taking as to whether your baby will have any effects. My friend to cocodamol right up to the birth of her daughter and had no issues. I am taking it cause I wouldn't be able to function with my pain if I didn't. I only take one in the morning so I can move around then 2 at night so I can get to sleep. Obviously it is a difficult decision, you have to do what is right for you x


----------



## curlew

right Ive just set up a face book account so I have added most of you as friends. If you want to know my e-mail address to add me then pm me and I will send it to you.

Now just need to convince OH that I need a mobile phone with internet apps:haha:


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey everyone, hope your day is going well. Speedy recovery for the ladies not feeling well! 

It's not even 2pm here and I'm seriously tempted to take a nap. A friend needed babysitting for her daughter early this morning and I couldn't say "no, I can't do it because I want to sleep in." LOL I'm so tired. I also hope I didn't catch her daughter's awful cold. I felt so bad for her and I made her tea and gave her snacks but I sat as far away from her as possible on the couch because I was trying not to catch her cough. 

Beth, I think I live closest to you. Pm me if you'd like to be text buddies. I'm in the U.S. Eastern time zone if anyone else is interested. My text plan is limited, but I can handle a few texts once in a while :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Wow, I feel like I've been gone for days instead of just one night! So much activity!

Still trying to catch up. I'd like to do the text buddy thing. Anyone still need a buddy that's in the US? I'm not sure if my phone has international. PM me and let me know! My due date is June 30th.

Edit: just posted at the same time as you, BV! I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Doodlepants

Freckles I love your profile piccy on fb!!
xx


----------



## Sherri81

I will have to try catching up in a bit here. Just waiting for my OB to call right now.

So here's the scoop. About 2 weeks back I was starting to feel like I was getting some sort of vaginal infection. I saw my OB, and she offered me a suppository for 10 days, which would cover both BV and yeast. I declined, as I don't really want to stick my finger up my vagina for 10 days in a row, especially since we are trying to limit contaminants up there. So I settled for a course of Flagyl, 7 days, and I actually started to feel a bit better. The irritation and slight stinging/burning, seemed to go away on the 3rd day, so I thought I made the right choice.

I finished the Flagyl less than a week ago... probably about 5 days or so, as I still have the bad metal breath it gives you.

For the last couple of days I have started to feel irritation down there again, and I am getting a bit of discharge again (not much, more like lotion, and no smell, but you never know right??). Things look a little red down there now, and I have started getting the odd throbbing feeling from around where my stitch is placed.

Obviously I am starting to feel like this needs to get checked now. Its either one of two things. Either I have a resistant strain of BV and the Flagyl just kind of kept in check, and now I am reinfected again, OR I have a yeast infection associated with antibiotics usage.

I don't think I should use any more antibiotics or any Canestan etc, until a swab is done, and a urine dip too probably.

I called my Dr in town here, as she has mentioned that they can just do a quick swab, without a speculum, and without coming close to my cervix, but by just taking some of the discharge from the vaginal walls. So I called to see if I could get in for a quick thing this morning, only to be told, no.

Her receptionist informed me that, even though a BV infection was to blame for my preterm labour last time, the Dr cannot see me as she is doing group prenatals all morning, which I was not invited to because they feel my story will scare other pregnant women, and after she is done the group prenatals, she is off for the rest of the day.

Now, I was informed by my Dr back in November, that if I ever needed to see her, all I had to do was call and I would be in instantly, and that she never wanted any other Dr but her to see me in the ER. Well, now her receptionist is telling me no, I can't come down because they are doing group prenatals, and that if I want a Dr to see me, I have to go to the ER.

Well, in the ER they will try to force a speculum on me, which is why my Dr doesn't want any other Dr seeing me. They won't have my chart, so they will just do what they normally do.

So my options are to wait until tomorrow, despite the fact that having a stitch in means most infections worsen quicker. Or go to the ER.

WTF?? She is doing group prenatals, WHICH I should be there for, and therefore, my issue would be cleared up TODAY. But no, my story might scare some women, so I am not going to be seen today, and instead, she will be dealing with all other manner of pregnant women, who DON'T and WON'T be having problems with their pregnancy, when really, she should be seeing ME!

Yes, I am pissed off now. I am trying to get help, and being told that she is seeing other, non risky pregnant women today, and that I am not invited because I might scare the other women.

So that's right.... Let the high risk woman who likely has an infection, go without care, in favour of seeing women who don't have problems.

There is no way I can go to the ER. They will force a speculum on me, and will refuse me care if I refuse the speculum. I know, I've been there done that.

I have put in a call to my OB to see what she suggests. I am waiting on her call. She usually calls around lunchtime.

So I have a few hours left to wait, and worry, until my OB can get back to me. And that's IF she even calls at lunch. Sometimes she doesn't call until after office hours.

I am debating just going out and getting some Canestan, but I really don't want to ruin any swabs etc, if she asks me to come down there and do some.


----------



## Doodlepants

Yikes Sherri, what a nightmare!
And how bloody out of order not inviting you to the classes! Thats really awful. I don't know what to suggest, I'm guessing there's no way to bypass the unhelpful receptionist?
Is there anyone you can complain to about all of this? (I know this won't help right now, but you're not getting the care you're entitled to).
Let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Doodlepants said:


> Freckles I love your profile piccy on fb!!
> xx

Actually, everyone has lovely profile pics! I've just had a nosey!
xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri, that sounds awful. You should just show up there and crash their prenatal class. I think it's the rudest thing not to invite you.


----------



## Hann12

Wow lots to do when I get in, will go on and add you all!

On the train home, big head ache from a long day, plus disgusting people have left fruit cores and plum stones on the train floor, and a huge woman had basically just sat nearly on top of me taking up her seat and most if mine! 
I want to be home!!!!!


----------



## smileylexie

Hi Girls, 

Sorry i left with no warning a few weeks ago but it has been such a hard time and i thought you all should know why i've not been on and won't be on here for a while.

you may remember that i posted about my daughter Maisie having a chest infection and that we werent sure whether to go to the hospital or not. Well that night she deteriorated and her breathing became really shallow and she was struggling so we took her straight to A&E. She was admitted straight away especially with her downs syndrome, ah this is harder than i thought to write, sorry...

she was put on a ventilator and we were told that she had severe pneumonia and her body was struggling to fight the infection off, after 4 days of battling against it her little, weak body decided enough was enough and she drifted off to sleep.

It's been so hard to say goodbye to her, and i'm struggling so hard to accept we need to welcome the little one onboard, whilst part of me feels that means we may be neglecting maisie. My head is a mess and my heart is broken and every day is harder than the one before.

I didn't want to write this to make you all feel sorry for me, and i just want to say a huge THANK YOU to all you lovely girls in here who welcomed me in those weeks ago and gave me sooo much advice and strength. I feel i need to get my head around things so i'm unlikely to be on here for a while, maybe forever as my focus needs to be on my bump and family.

Thanks again and sorry 

Lexie


----------



## Tor81

I can't believe how you're being treated Sherri, how far away is it for you to just try turning up, or can you ask the reception to get the doctor to call you back. It sounds like if you could just get a message through to her somehow she would definitely see you...

I'm jealous now of you all being friends on facebook, if you add me do you promise not to post on my wall for a couple more weeks?! And if I group you will people be able to see the group name I use?

xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Lexie, big :hugs: to you. I can only imagine what you must be feeling right now. Feel free to stop by when you can for some support, but if you don't, we'll understand. Best wishes for you and your family!


----------



## curlew

Oh my god Lexie I am so sorry, my heart is breaking for you. Words just aren't enough. My deepest condolences to you and your family :hug:


----------



## SugarBeth

Lexie, I'm so sorry for your loss. Major :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Lexie hun, I had actually been wondering where you were. I am SO deeply sorry to hear this sad news. You must feel so strange/empty/various other emotions. She filled your life with so much love and happiness... I really hope you, your partner and bump can get through this difficult time. 

Please feel free to draw on us for support, or equally to stay away from us. Whatever you feel is best. In the meantime know that we're thinking of you... 

:hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

Lexie I am so sorry to hear your heartbreaking news. My heart goes out to you and your family, you know where you are if you need us xxx:hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh my God Lexie :cry: I am so so sorry :hugs:
I have absolutely no idea how painful this must be for you, Maisie was the same age as my daughter and I am absolutely devastated for you.
If you want to talk, anytime please PM me :hugs:
God Bless Maisie :hugs::hugs:
xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

Tor81 said:


> I can't believe how you're being treated Sherri, how far away is it for you to just try turning up, or can you ask the reception to get the doctor to call you back. It sounds like if you could just get a message through to her somehow she would definitely see you...
> 
> I'm jealous now of you all being friends on facebook, if you add me do you promise not to post on my wall for a couple more weeks?! And if I group you will people be able to see the group name I use?
> 
> xx

Tor! i promise! x


----------



## samzi

So sorry lexie :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Lexie I am so sorry to hear that, its heart breaking. As the other girls said, when/if you are feeling better and want to talk again please come back. We will miss you x


----------



## melissasbump

if anyone likes the body shop log on to www.moneysavingexpert.com where you can get a £30 voucher for £12. You have 90 days to spend it. Just got mine! xx


----------



## Hann12

Okay I think I have just added you all on facebook, my name (as its clearly not actually Hann12) is Hannah Malone.

Home and fed, what a day!

I need to find an outfit for saturday night now, if anyone has seen any nice dresses out there please let me know. I actually want to look nice rather than frumpy (which is how I feel right now!!).


----------



## Clareabell

Lexi, I'm so sorry for your lose and can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling. From what you told us Maisie was a beautiful, spirited little girl and obviously a real fighter, you should feel really proud. My thoughts are with you and your family! X x


----------



## DragonMummy

Lex am so devastated to hear the news about your beautiful little girl. There are no words and as a mum it just chills me to the bone to think of losing a child. I will be thinking of you and we all hope you come back when you're ready but fully understand if you don't. Lots of love to you and your family, may your beautiful little lady sleep in peace. X


----------



## MrsWez

I'm so so sorry for your loss, lexie. My thoughts are with you and your family. And my heart breaks for Miss Maisie. :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

Omg Hun I am so sorry :-( big hugs and thinking of you loads


----------



## Tor81

Lexie, I just wanted to add my :hugs: and condolences, no words can describe how sad this is, and nothing will make it better. Thinking of you & hope you, your family & bump are able to find peace.

xx


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: Lexie, i'm so sorry for your loss, there are no words :hugs:


----------



## emzeebob

so sorry for ur loss lexie, are thorts are with u and ur family,

so im felling a bit better today, bump decided to move again loads today so im glad i didnt freak out from having 2 days from feeling nothing, have had to put up with 3 5 week old kittens terrising my flat today after finally letting them out the play room for sum freedom. they love my fone charger and laptop charger wire for sum reason, i dont mind being text buddies with anyone its just i never have credit lol but anyone feel free to add me on face book my names emee emzeebob stafford, im the only emee so not difficult to find lol, all u will see on there is me moaning about my uni work lol but i wud love to chat

hope u all ok, all ive been eating today is anything drowned in lea and perrings Worcester sause lol

emee x x x


----------



## MrsWez

I wanted to share a couple of my 3D pictures.

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/Jonathan%20Asher/BOY_22-1.jpg

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/Jonathan%20Asher/BOY_14-1.jpg

Lexie, if this at all bothers you, I will repost them later. Please let me know.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:hugs: To you Lexie I am so sorry for your loss.

Jake has been moving around like crazy for the past hour! I think he did a flip or something because it made me feel sick!!

:flower:


----------



## fifi-folle

Lexie I am so sorry for the loss of your darling daughter. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family x


----------



## Hann12

Lovely photos Mrs Wez! I have mine booked for 27th April, very excited :)


----------



## MrsWez

Hann12 said:


> Lovely photos Mrs Wez! I have mine booked for 27th April, very excited :)

I have another booked for April 28th. He'll look more like a baby then and less alien.


----------



## Doodlepants

He's so beautiful MrsWez xxxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh my gosh Lexie, just seen your post. My thoughts are with you and your family at this time xx Bigs hugs xx

Well, i went to work this evening only to be surprised by the fact my parents turned up (1hr drive) and some of my friends as 2 of my close friends from work had thrown me a surprise baby shower! It was so nice of them but i hate surprises, i never feel like i react in a way that i should! Had some nibbles, and played a couple of games and got some little pressies, it was lovely :)
I just feel bad now though as i have such different groups of friends, my mw friend was only talking about organising me one on monday and i feel like she might be a bit put out now :S

I am also surprised hubby managed to go along with it and keep his mouth shut! Lol.

Think i am getting there with adding you all on fb xx


----------



## Tor81

Great photos MrsWez, I'm actually very tempted to get a 3D scan, might see how I feel in another month or so. 

Blue Bear, how lovely to get a surprise baby shower, although I know what you mean about reacting to surprises.

Think I've added everyone to Facebook now, if I've missed anyone please let me know.

xx


----------



## mummySS

Aww lovely photos Wez :)

And so sweet of your friends BlueB! I totally know what you mean, i've always told my OH never to plan a surprise for me, i am not keen.. but so sweet of them nonetheless...


----------



## DragonMummy

I've just put an update on my journal re last 24 hours but it is so long and tedious i shan't post it here. It's there if anyone has a few hours to kill :rofl: 


xxxx


----------



## SugarBeth

MrsWez said:


> I wanted to share a couple of my 3D pictures.
> 
> https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/Jonathan%20Asher/BOY_22-1.jpg
> 
> https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/Jonathan%20Asher/BOY_14-1.jpg
> .

Beautiful pictures! I love 3D.

I have 9 more days until I get to see my little one (and hopefully which team I'm on!)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> I've just put an update on my journal re last 24 hours but it is so long and tedious i shan't post it here. It's there if anyone has a few hours to kill :rofl:
> 
> 
> xxxx

SHIT ME DM!

That was a looong post!

I have to say I would quite glady of slapped the stuck up bitch right in the mouth!

Glad everything came back clear though and you are now at home!

:flower:


----------



## Tor81

DM, just read the update on your journal, so pleased you got the all clear, do they know what it was in the first place?

xx


----------



## Hann12

DM so I just read your post but what actually was wrong if the results came back clear? Sorry if I missed something! :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Bb, it's cool that you got a surprise shower. Did you score some nice goodies? :) 

Wez, beautiful pictures! 

DM, your journal sounds intriguing. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## DragonMummy

They don't actually know! Registrar thought possibly something muscular. It's passing now though, I have to go back if it gets worse again. Sigh...


----------



## SugarBeth

My husband went to work today for a second interview on a supervisor promotion that he was going for, and instead they told him that he got it. :happydance: It's actually a pay cut for us, but it's a much safer job than what he's in right now, so I'm excited! Pregnancy has made me more paranoid about everything, so this is quite a stress reliever for me (I never know when he's going to come home with nasty burns, scars or other things atm.)

I just made him a chocolate pie to celebrate with (though he's going to have to pick up the whipped cream from the store tonight :haha: )


----------



## amand_a

Lexi my thought are with you and your family at this difficult time.

Tor I am reading HypnoBirthing the Mongan Method, so far pretty interesting. There is alot of stuff about how your body works which makes things pretty clear. It comes with a cd too with some relaxation techniques.

I will endeavor to add some of you ladies on face book later tonight. for those who wish to add me my name is Amanda Cecil. Face book is the best option for me as there is no one even close to my time zone or country.

Scan is on Wednesday, getting pretty excited. I am going to attempt to stay yellow even though DH will know, I'm kinda hoping bubs has its legs crossed so he cant find out.
Well I best get off my but, the house needs cleaning and my textbooks just arrived, back to study it is..


----------



## Sherri81

Lexie, I don't even know what to say... Hugs really aren't enough, but I'll send them your way anyways.

:hug:

I just can't even imagine. My dad had a little sister who passed away after 3 months. This was back in the 60's though. She had been born with Down Syndrome as well, and no immune system. She went home at 1 week old, but then had to be readmitted. She never left the hospital again. She died of pnemonia as well.

I thought they would have had things sorted by now... 40 some odd years later.

I almost don't want to post my update now, but I will, and I hope it doesn't bother you Lexie.

I never did get through to my Dr in town, so I called my OB who called me back. Over the phone, she said what I am describing sounds more like yeast than BV (redness and irritation, burning both internally and externally even when just sitting here, and a bit of discharge with no smell). She said it makes more sense that it would be yeast, seeing as I take Erythromyacin once daily, and just finished a Flagyl prescription as well. She said the combo of the 2 antibiotics probably just let this creep in. She said the chances of it being recurrent BV at this point are very slim. She asked me to treat with Monistat 1, so just the 1 tablet to insert, and give it 48 hours to work, and she will reassess me on Friday in her office, to see if I need a different therapy.

She was worried about the throbbing I described as coming from by my stitch. She basically said it could go either way right now, either good, or bad. If its bad, she said there is nothing they can do for me at this point as I am so early still.

So she is very interested to see if there are any cervical changes on my scan on Friday. Personally, I don't think the stitch has let go at all, or loosened etc. 

Has anyone else had an odd throbbing sensation every now and then that seems to be in their cervix? I know the little guy is still very low, and instead of being an issue with my stitch, I wonder if he's just hitting something down there.

So I did the Monistat, but about an hour and half to 2 hours later, I had to pee. When I went pee I noticed that it seemed like most of the ovule was in the toilet. There still appears to be some cream inside, so I don't know if it was just the casing or not. Either way, I can't retreat. There does still appear to be some cream in there though. I've noticed I am burning more now that some of the cream has worked its way to the exterior portion of my vagina, so hopefully it just means its working.

I also saw something in Walmart in the same aisle as the douched, Monistat etc... Its called rephresh Pro-B. Its an oral bacterial pill that claims to help prevent BV and yeast infections by helping to replace the good bacteria in the vagina. I did buy some and I asked the pharmacist if it is okay to use in pregnancy. She said she didn't know of any counter indications. So I did buy some, but I don't know if I should use it without talking to my Dr first.

What do you girls think. The package simply says to consult a healthcare provider if you are pregnant or breastfeeding. It doesn't say NOT to use it. Its by the makers of Rephresh douches and wipes etc. All it is is 3 different types of bacteria, that's it.

So what do you ladies think? A) Is it normal to have a bit more burning if you do have a yeast infection and the cream is starting to work? B) Do you ladies ever get a throbbing type feeling low down in your cervical area? C) Should I just start taking the Rephresh Pro-B tablets without consulting a Dr?


----------



## Britt11

Lexie,
I am in tears reading your post. I am so incredibly sorry to hear about the loss of your baby girl. No words can really help I know, but my deepest sympathy to you and your family.
when you are ready we will all be here for you
thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## BlueViolet

Beth, congrats on your husband's promotion! 

Amanda, good luck with your scan! :) 

Sherri, I would ask the doctor before using that stuff, but it all depends on how much you can bear before the office opens again tomorrow. Good luck! Hope it clears up.


----------



## Jenni4

Lexie - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I can't even imagine what it would feel like to lose a child. My thoughts are with you and your angel... I don't even know you and I'm crying as I'm writing this because I can't even begin to imagine the pain you are feeling. Please just stay strong for your little one inside. We will always be here for you. You can always PM any of us if you need to talk privately. :hugs:




AFM I couldn't get online last night so I missed all the facebook and text buddy excitement. I'm not on facebook...a bit anti social networking...(but I love BnB!!) But I would love to be text buddies with someone if there's anyone who is not already buddied up with someone?? Is this like gym class where I'm always the one that gets picked last?? :haha: I would also be happy joining a group since my timezone is a bit off... :flower:


----------



## mummySS

Hiya Jen, would be happy to be your text bud! Pm me your number! Already have Mel and Han too so the more the merrier! UK is probably best ting wise as it's only 4 hrs I think.

Sherri, honestly I would wait to speak to your ob before taking that stuff. Sounds relatively harmless, but just in case...

Afm it's 4am here and I just woke up with an excruciating pain in my bum! Sorry tmi... Really weird though! I have been constipated so not gone in days. Anyway have managed to go and feel a bit better now, but slightly worrying that the pain was so bad it physically woke me up.. :(


----------



## Tor81

DM, how annoying that they never did work out the problem, at least it's going away now & will hopefully stay away.

SugarBeth, congrats on your DH's promotion!

Amanda, I looked for you on Facebook but not sure which is you.

Sherri, prob best to just check with your doctor before you start taking it? Just in case.

AFM, my sleeping isn't working well this week, I was wide awake last night, and woke up at least twice feeling it was time to get up, but now that it is time I'm struggling to get out of bed, I don't even have the energy to wash my hair so going to scrape back into a ponytail, nice!

xx


----------



## samzi

20 week scan this afternoon. Im nervous already and woke up with the worst stomach ache.


----------



## curlew

morning

Sugarb - congrats on hubbies promotion.

Mrs Wez - lovely 3D pictures. I have my anomoly scan next wednesday and then will book a 3d one after that for DS to see his wee brother. They are such fantastic pictures.

Samzi - good luck with the scan today.

Tor - sorry to hear you have had a bad night. Hope you get a bit of energy later.

Bluebear - glad you enjoyed the suprise baby shower.

DM - good to hear that you are out of hospital but pretty rubbish that they gave you all that hassle and didn't really come up with a conclusion as to what was wrong with you. 

AFM - I'm of to Glasgow this morning for my final fitting and hopefully bring my wedding dress home. :happydance: Oooh and i'm a cantaloupe today yeh over halfway for me as I am having a csection at 39 weeks.


----------



## Annamumof2

woooooooooh i got to 22 weeks... only 16 to 18 weeks left


----------



## Hann12

Morning! 
I woke up at 5.15am abd had a whole hour of the baby kicking! I didn't want to go back to sleep, just lay there feeling it, amazing! Course I am now exhausted but it was worth it! 

Sherri - I'm a but like you in that I didn't know if I had thrush or bv and always google stuff or try to self medicate, I ended up using bio fem active which can be used in pregnancy as it's natural stuff but I dud still tell my dr a few days later and they weren't overly concerned. However if it said to check with the dr then you probably should bug I understand you wanting to just take something!


----------



## Hann12

Jen - PM me your number too! 

Samzi - good luck today, let us know how you get on!


----------



## amand_a

Sorry Tor I did not realize there were so many of me:dohh:
If you look for Amanda Keulen I should come up, I know there is only one of them :thumbup: sorry you are not sleeping well I found chamomile tea helpful when I was pregnant with DD.


----------



## freckles09

Oh Lexie i am so so sorry to read of your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family. We are all here if you need someone to talk to. Take care hun :hugs:

Blue_bear - what a lovely surprise from your colleagues! My work would never think to do something like that! 

Samzi - good luck at your scan! 

Mrs Wez - what lovely scan photos! You must be on :cloud9:

What a lovely sunny day it is today - meant to be 14 degrees where i am today :happydance:


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh Jenni I forgot to pm you my number! I'll send it through later when I've got my phone on me!- Technically you were first picked when we were talking about time differences :)

Good Luck today Samzi!

xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh I just noticed- my baby tickers gone up a square yay!
xx


----------



## Clareabell

Morning!!

Blue - What a lovely suprise, although I know where you are coming from as suprises are not my favourite thing. I find alot of attention embarassing. :wacko:

Sherri - You do seem to be having a time of it. Ipersonally would not take any medication without running it past either a pharmacist or a medical professional, what does the little leafley inside say? 

SB - Congrats on DH new job!! there are enough things to worry about in pregnancy without having to stress about his safety. 

Wez - Cute 3D photos he is going to be a real little looker!!

DM - What an ordeal you had!! Glad that you are back home now!! Take it easy!!

Anna - Im 22 weeks today too!! :happydance: I think DM is too!! woo hoo!

Curlew - How exciting picking up your wedding dress. I got married in september and it was so exciting to have my dress at home, it made it all feel very real! 

Samzi - Good luck with your scan today? Are you finding out which team or are you a stronger person than me and staying yellow. 

Tor & Mummyss - Sorry you have had a tough time sleeping, I have also for what feels like ages now. I also have constipation bad!! 

Freckles - Yay for nice weather. Its a little cloudy here today, but cant complain. it is much better than the consistent rain of yesterday. 

AFM - I feel like poo today! I think i may be coming down with a cold that has been doing the rounds at work!! Not suprising really with our dodgy aircon that makes the office feel like the outter surface of the sun!!!

Im also duty social worker today, which means i have to sit answering all the crisis calls all day long!! Must be pretty simialr (on a much smaller scale) to you DM!! I dont know how you do it, i have to do it twice a month and it does my head!! there are some real idiots out there!! On the bright side as i am desk bound all day I can keep up to date with what is going on here!!

Is it 5pm yet?? :coffee:


----------



## mummySS

Morning all! Well i'm venturing into the office today for a big meeting this afternoon so i dont think i'll be on until tonight. In a bit of a late mad rush as usual so will respond properly later. Have a nice day everyone! :flower: xx


----------



## Blue_bear

I've been rudely awoken this morning by the Virgin men coming to fit our new tv/broadband etc! I've got so lazy in the mornings, ive never been like this!

Off to work today, shame that i will actually have to do some work rather than sit and talk babies! Lol.

Got some lovely gifts fromt he shower last night, i think my favourite is a little check shirt that also a vest from next. Hard to explain may have to take a pic! But it seems like a great idea because he would only need to wear that one layer if its hot and it also wont ride up, genious i would say!

My mum has also made me up a hamper of wipes, cotton wool, creams and such like. Very usefull. 

Good luck for your scan today Samzi!


----------



## Blue_bear

Here's the link to the shirt, sorry if i seem over excited by it, just not seen any like this till now!

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/boys/newbornboys/13/3


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all - am back. And I have totally missed out on the text buddies and FB swops - am like Billy No Mates here :rofl: 

If anyone wants to add me, I am on FB as Lindsay Prior-Judge. There's 2 of us (I'm friends with the other one just cos it was so unlikely that there would be 2 Lindsay Priors, BOTH the sme age, BOTH married a man called Mr Judge, both had a little boy then BOTH having a little girl - WTF???) but my prof pic is Harry dressed in his Doctor Who costume looking rather like a dusty old tramp....

And pm me if you wanna text bud too. Doods, Blue, Mummy, Hann - you guys are all local ish? x


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Morning all - am back. And I have totally missed out on the text buddies and FB swops - am like Billy No Mates here :rofl:
> 
> If anyone wants to add me, I am on FB as Lindsay Prior-Judge. There's 2 of us (I'm friends with the other one just cos it was so unlikely that there would be 2 Lindsay Priors, BOTH the sme age, BOTH married a man called Mr Judge, both had a little boy then BOTH having a little girl - WTF???) but my prof pic is Harry dressed in his Doctor Who costume looking rather like a dusty old tramp....
> 
> And pm me if you wanna text bud too. Doods, Blue, Mummy, Hann - you guys are all local ish? x

yay glad your back hun and all is alright....


----------



## freckles09

Blue_bear said:


> Here's the link to the shirt, sorry if i seem over excited by it, just not seen any like this till now!
> 
> https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/boys/newbornboys/13/3

That is SO cute! I've never seen anything like that before either! Tis lovely!

DM - am glad you're back home - make sure you get plenty of rest and take care of yourself. And OMG that is sooo weird about that other girl having such similar circumstances to you?! I'll add you on FB if you don't mind. 

Tor have found you on there too as have seen your name listed on my news feed as being friends with the others LOL. Will send you and DM a message so you know who i am!


----------



## Clareabell

Ahh Blue that is so cute!! love it!! x


----------



## Annamumof2

ouchy.... as you prob saw on my status on FB Flynn has hiccups and they started to hurt...


----------



## Aaisrie

Blue_bear said:


> Here's the link to the shirt, sorry if i seem over excited by it, just not seen any like this till now!
> 
> https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/boys/newbornboys/13/3

My Goodness that is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

ooooh that is so cute BB - love it!

When I have finished my ebay listings I'll post a link on here as I am listing loads of baby boy stuff. Am a bit sad to let it all go, really.... But everything up to age 4 will be going over the next couple of weeks, then anything that's left will go to friends with little boys.


----------



## melissasbump

Morning all. im back at work today boo!
Stil taking painkillers for my abdo pains but not nearly as bad as they were. 
Am really starting to feel flump moving about a lot now its so lovely and reassuring especially after the events of this week!

Does anyone know when the urge to wee 6 times ever night stops? i cant remember the last time i slept more than a couple of hours without getting up!

Am sitting at my desk with 2 apples full of good intentions but about to go and order omlette and chips from the canteen! woops!! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

EBAY LISTINGS


----------



## DragonMummy

no baby stuff on there yet though


----------



## fifi-folle

Scan take two went much better! Baby was more co-operative and had a different sonographer (the one who did my 6wk scan and booking scan, she's lovely!), she had a trainee do the scan so she did the whole thing again!!! And managed to get a look at baby's face. So happy!!!!
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5100/5473788968_ff99b88aa6.jpg


----------



## melissasbump

congrats Fifi, great news!! How lovely that you saw babys face! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh lovely pic, Fifi! Beautiful little thing :cloud9:


----------



## fifi-folle

I didn't expect it to affect me so much but I guess after the scan on Monday I was a bit disappointed and still a little worried but I've now seen every inch (almost!) of baby, still :yellow: though! :cloud9:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ok so I know I shouldn't still be smoking and I am so annoyed with myself that I still am but I woke up this morning thinking I WANT TO QUIT! I am sick of smoking now and my house stinks!

So I plucked up the courage to call the NHS Pregnancy Quit Smoking Line and the lady gave me loads of encouragment and we have set a date for me and DH to quit smoking completely!

So Monday 28th February will be the day we, stop!

So I thought until Monday I will try and cut back as much as possible to try and make it easier to quit, so this is what I have had today so far!

10:15am  Cigarette
10:30am  Cigarette
10:46am  Nicotine Patch & Chewing Gum
12:22pm  Taken Nicotine Patch Off  Cigarette
13:21pm - Cigarette

Inbetween the cigarettes I have chewed gum now I usually smoke more than 1 an hour so I smoke roughly around 20 cigarettes a day so although I have had 4 already that is a good start for me.

Wish me luck ladies!

:flower:


----------



## melissasbump

Good luck Sof! 
I havent ever smoked but if its anything like my chocolate addiction it must be really hard to give up! You can do it hunny! xx:thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, Sofie! Congrats on making the healthy choice for both the baby and yourself. I have coworkers who have successfully quit after being heavy-smokers so it can be done.

AFM, it's my birthday today. Starting to feel old but I'm still in my 20s so I can tell myself I'm still a young'un. DH is taking me to Red Lobster tonight for an early dinner to beat the tourist crowds as the only one nearby is in tourist town (I live near Niagara Falls). Then we're going to my parents' for cake!


----------



## curlew

got my dress and really love it just need to make sure OH doens't see it though as although it has a dress bag its a bit thin and you can see through it.

Anna, DM and Clare - congrats on reaching 22 weeks

Hann - how cool feeling little one playing for so long.

Blue bear - love the wee shirt its so cute.

Fifif - congrats on a successful scan today and lovely pics.

Starry - happy birthday. Hope you have a good day.

Sofie - good luck on giving up the ciggies

Think I have most people on face book now but if I missing anyone let me know.


----------



## melissasbump

Starry Night said:


> Good luck, Sofie! Congrats on making the healthy choice for both the baby and yourself. I have coworkers who have successfully quit after being heavy-smokers so it can be done.
> 
> AFM, it's my birthday today. Starting to feel old but I'm still in my 20s so I can tell myself I'm still a young'un. DH is taking me to Red Lobster tonight for an early dinner to beat the tourist crowds as the only one nearby is in tourist town (I live near Niagara Falls). Then we're going to my parents' for cake!

Red Lobster drool........ im jealous xx 
Happy birthday Starry! xx


----------



## Clareabell

Mel - Bad news the urge to wee has been with me since about 18 weeks. I consider a good night to be when i only get up twice!! Apparently it is natures way of preparing us for looking after a newborn. ;)


----------



## Clareabell

Oh congrats on the scan fi-fi lovely! x


----------



## Starry Night

I get up twice a night on a good night too. Usually it's 3 or 4.

Fifi-- your scan is stunning. I love that you can make out some of the actual facial features. What a cutie!


----------



## Hann12

Love the scan fifi, I think it looks like a girl! What do you think? 

Mel - totally sympathise on being at work, can't wait for the weekend! I'm only going once or twice a night but I am pretty dehydrated constantly so that could be why! 

Happy birthday starry!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Love the scan fifi, I think it looks like a girl! What do you think?
> 
> Mel - totally sympathise on being at work, can't wait for the weekend! I'm only going once or twice a night but I am pretty dehydrated constantly so that could be why!
> 
> Happy birthday starry!!


im working the weekend.... boo hoo:wacko:

mmmm boost boost cadburys boost is going down my cakehole right now...


----------



## fifi-folle

Hann12 said:


> Love the scan fifi, I think it looks like a girl! What do you think?

Ooh I've been thinking boy since the start! As long as baby is healthy we'll be happy, although little girl stuff is much nicer, teenage boys are easier to deal with from what I've heard! 

Sofie good luck with stopping smoking, I stopped when we started ttc, it was really difficult but worth it!
Happy Birthday Starry! Enjoy your meal out!
Weeing through the night is driving me mad, I'm up about 4/5 times per night, have been since conceiving!!!
Curlew I've also not got a text buddy, but that's mainly cause I hardly use my mobile! PAYG which I spend less than £5 month on!!! If you want a useless text buddy:haha: drop me a PM.
As for FB I'll try to go back through the thread and track people down.

Must go to work now:dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sofiekirsten said:


> Ok so I know I shouldn't still be smoking and I am so annoyed with myself that I still am but I woke up this morning thinking I WANT TO QUIT! I am sick of smoking now and my house stinks!
> 
> So I plucked up the courage to call the NHS Pregnancy Quit Smoking Line and the lady gave me loads of encouragment and we have set a date for me and DH to quit smoking completely!
> 
> So Monday 28th February will be the day we, stop!
> 
> So I thought until Monday I will try and cut back as much as possible to try and make it easier to quit, so this is what I have had today so far!
> 
> 10:15am  Cigarette
> 10:30am  Cigarette
> 10:46am  Nicotine Patch & Chewing Gum
> 12:22pm  Taken Nicotine Patch Off  Cigarette
> 13:21pm - Cigarette
> 
> Inbetween the cigarettes I have chewed gum now I usually smoke more than 1 an hour so I smoke roughly around 20 cigarettes a day so although I have had 4 already that is a good start for me.
> 
> Wish me luck ladies!
> 
> :flower:

Have you gone to Boots to do the free smoking cessation program? My OH is on it atm and it's 12 weeks, you go in once a week to get your new prescription which you can change to find something that suits you. You can try any of them - the patches, the inhalors etc I gave up as soon as I found out I was pregnant but I don't crave so it wasn't really an issue for me but I know how hard it's be on Chris <3


----------



## DragonMummy

Well done SK. i did cold turkey but my DH doesn't smoke so was a bit easier. although was before the smoking ban and I worked in a pub so that was rather torturous!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey guys, I need some advice. I woke up this morning and I had a quarter-sized spot on my underwear. It was dry, so it must have happened earlier last night. I called the midwife and I'm waiting for a response. I haven't had any bleeding or spotting so far, so I'm not sure why it's starting now. Yesterday I had some upset stomach with cramps (diarrhea) and I wonder if it's related. I apologize if I grossed anyone out. My husband told me not to google spotting because I'll drive myself nuts. He told me not to stress, but obviously it's hard to do.


----------



## MrsWez

Happy Birthday Starry!! Have a cheddar biscuit for me. Yesterday was DH's 33rd bday. And I can completely relate the tourist crap. Living and working in Myrtle Beach can suck sometimes. 

Cute pictures, fifi. 

Good luck, Sofie. I've never smoked but from what I hear it's difficult to quit. I have faith in you!

BlueViolet, I had the same problem last night, my Dr. said it was nothing to worry about. Probably from the strain of constantly going. Kinda creepy we both had this issue at the same time. Did you eat at an Indian place too?


----------



## Doodlepants

I'd try not to worry to much atm Blue, it may have come form somewhere more external as you can be very sensitive during pregnancy. I should think such a small amount won't be a problem but it's always good to ask a professional even if it's just to put your mind at ease :hugs:

Happy Birthday Starry!

Lovely pic Fifi!

I have tired myself out doing a mammoth clean today and am sooooo tired! I've got to clean my car out next, it looks like a teenagers bedroom! I don't know how it gets so messy!

God luck Sofie, I'm sure you can do it!
xx


----------



## MrsWez

If anyone wants to add me to Facebook my name is Michele Wezgray. I'm the only one in the world so it shouldn't be hard to find. :haha:


----------



## Britt11

good morning everyone, 
great pic Fifi :thumbup: what a cutie
we booked a private 4D scan with video on April 1, so DH and I are very excited.

DM- were you able to see your LO again at the hospital? 

hope everyone is well, I got up 4 times last night for the washroom too :wacko: the previous 2 nights it was only twice

talk soon
:hugs:


----------



## Clareabell

Sofie - Is so hard, I gave up at 9 weeks when i had a bleed. I saw my pregnancy smoking mid wife and she was absolutely fab, so good that i gave up cold turkey and have not gone back. At first fags were all i thought of, but i can honestly say that now im absolutely fine hardly think of it and love not having to wash my hair every day. 

My stop smoking midwife was fab she would ring and text me all the time. I think it helped me that she was a smoker also and smoked through her first pregnancy but gave up in her 2nd. Made me feel like she really knew what she was talking about and was not just relaying stuff out of a text book. 

This thought really helped me and maybe it will be of use to you. 

For every cigarette you dont smoke you have moved away from being a smoker. I would never let myself cave or just have one because i never wanted to start withdrawl from the beginning again. 

You can do it and if your DH does it too you will find it so much easier!! Good Luck!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, no, I didn't eat Indian, but I had Arby's. Those loaded potato bites were good at the time, but not so much later. I love Indian food, but can't usually get someone to go with me. My husband won't touch the stuff. 

Glad your doctor said not to worry. I talked to a nurse at the office and they told me we can keep monitoring it or I can come in for a check-up. Since I'm paranoid because I did a search for spotting during pregnancy against my husband's advice, I'm going to go to an appointment at 3:40pm today. They told me the scan I had didn't show any problems with the uterus or the placenta, so it's probably okay. It might be from the cervix. That doesn't sound okay to me, but we'll see. They might not be able to determine the cause of the bleed, but at least I'll hear the heartbeat and get some reassurance.


----------



## freckles09

Happy Birthday Starry - hope you're having a lovely day! 

Fifi - wow what a lovely scan pic! Glad it all went well :happydance: Got mine next Weds and am hoping to stay team yellow too!

Mel - i get up a few times during the night too - I try not to drink too much before bed but i always drink loads as am always thirsty! I always need to go after cleaning my teeth too which is weird?! 

Blue - am sure everything is ok but your MW should be able to put your mind at ease. 

Sof - good luck with giving up smoking, i've never smoked but it can't be easy and is an addiction after all and like Mel i'm addicted to chocolate!


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet said:



> Wez, no, I didn't eat Indian, but I had Arby's. Those loaded potato bites were good at the time, but not so much later. I love Indian food, but can't usually get someone to go with me. My husband won't touch the stuff.
> 
> Glad your doctor said not to worry. I talked to a nurse at the office and they told me we can keep monitoring it or I can come in for a check-up. Since I'm paranoid because I did a search for spotting during pregnancy against my husband's advice, I'm going to go to an appointment at 3:40pm today. They told me the scan I had didn't show any problems with the uterus or the placenta, so it's probably okay. It might be from the cervix. That doesn't sound okay to me, but we'll see. They might not be able to determine the cause of the bleed, but at least I'll hear the heartbeat and get some reassurance.

Those bites are pretty yummy. I'm glad they are having you come in for a check up. I had a tiny bit of spotting and nothing since. I used my doppler and heard his heartbeat and he's very active this morning. Something tells me he didn't enjoy last night's experience either. It hurt so bad and I didn't know it was possible to poo that much. :nope:


----------



## mummymarsh

sk- my husband gave up with my first and he bought an electronic cigerette...... obviously you have to pay for it rather than the free nhs inhaler (which he tried and didnt get on with it) but he is doing amazingly well and has miss placed the charger for the electronic one so now hasnt even had that for 2 months :thumbup::thumbup:

apparently you can get them in different colours too his is just black but you could have ya fave colour :winkwink::winkwink:

also u can have different flavours.... and it blows out a steam to which looks like the smoke and its odourless (almost) and can be used in public places too....

not sure if its something that would interest you but thought id let you know anyway :)

good luck xxxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Mummymarsh you still need to be careful as youre still getting the nicotine with the e-cig so it still affects the baby, plus I think the nicotine is stronger in them than the inhalor - I have a couple and loads of flavours lol


----------



## BlueViolet

I finally got a chance to catch up on the posts.

Starry, Happy Birthday! :) Red lobster sounds yummy. Strangely, I've never been. I've been seeing the commercials, though, and even with fast forward I start drooling over the food. 

Fifi, your picture is beautiful! It's incredible how much information we can get from the scans. 

Curlew, congrats on getting your dress. It's such a special moment when you find it. Can you attach a picture for us? I absolutely loved dress shopping. 

Sofie, good luck with quitting smoking. YOU CAN DO IT! :) I would totally replace it with chocolate. 

Mel, waking up multiple times a night isn't fun. That's probably why we're all so tired all the time. It's tough to get enough REM sleep when waking up every couple of hours. 

Wez, glad you heard his heartbeat. Upset stomach is not fun. I normally have stress-induced IBS and since the pregnancy I've been very regular, except for yesterday. I wish I would have bought a doppler too. I played some music for her and I felt very little. Normally she responds more, but I usually play the music in the evening. Maybe she's tired. We finally picked a name for her - Jillian Gwen. We had so many we liked and we finally went back to the name we started out with. I think we'll be calling her Jillybean at first. I don't want to think of the possibility of losing her. I'm too attached.


----------



## MrsWez

No it's not, Blue, I have IBS and hyperemesis but normally not together. My IBS seemed to be getting better. I took a warm bath took and Zofran and let nature do the rest. I am feeling better today. still have an upset stomach though. My poor DH wasn't allowed in our bedroom or bathroom till I was done. Thankfully we have two bathrooms and his man cave (the living room) so he was content.


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, you should try Lonox after the pregnancy. It's a stomach tranquilizer that slows down your digestive track but doesn't affect the rest of your body. I haven't taken it since I did medical research some years back and the stress was just awful. It helped a lot though.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

So I decided to put another patch on and the last time I had a fag was at 14:49pm and it is now 16:35pm and I really want one! 

I am chewing gum at the minute but I think I might have to get my inhalator from downstairs and try it for a while.....

I really want tos top smoking but the craving is so bad!

I might go and make something to eat to try and stop the craving that I am getting. And I will have to plan to get out of the house to make it easier as I don't like smoking in public anymore because you can see my bump lol so I shouldn't smoke whilst I am out.

Argghh I don't even know why I started smoking in the first place!

I am going to appologise in advance because I know I am going to ranting for the next couple of days!

:flower:


----------



## Doodlepants

Mrs Wez I can't find you on facebook!
xx


----------



## Doodlepants

You can do it Sofie! Are you replacing it with something else? You need to treat yourself so you don't feel like you're missing out :)
I went cold turkey when I found out I was pregnant with Holly but I wasn't really a heavy smoker anyway so it was easy for me. It must be a nightmare :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

i quit smoking when i was about 20 ish weeks with skye for a bit then i started alittle after she was born and then i quit for good due to clots on the lungs


----------



## curlew

BlueViolet said:


> Curlew, congrats on getting your dress. It's such a special moment when you find it. Can you attach a picture for us? I absolutely loved dress shopping.

Hi this is the dress - if you go to the colours tab its the claret one. Looks a bit different on me as the model is probably a size 6-8 whereas I am an 18:blush: but I liked it on the first time I tried it and am really pleased with what the shop has done to make it fit the bump.

https://www.alfredangelounitedkingd...fc-84df-4fa0-9452-3dd8af69fdfd&pg=1&colorId1=

Blueviolet and Mrs Wez - sorry you are both having problems. Hope you both feel better soon.

Britt -ooh April fools day for a scan - shock if it was suddenly twins!!!!

Sofie - your doing well. Feel free to rant away if it helps you combat the ciggies.


----------



## Doodlepants

Ooh Curlew I love it!
I nearly went for an Alfred Angelo one but it didn't look right on me! It was this one:
https://www.alfredangelounitedkingd...ca-5030-43bb-9e1b-90ffb001ae14&pg=3&colorId1=

It looked much nicer on the model! I went for an Alexia one in the end! That was nearly 2 years ago!- where the hell did that go??!!

xxxx


----------



## BlueViolet

Gorgeous dress, curlew! I love the buttons in the back. The side pleats are very flattering. Will your bridesmaids have dresses in that color?


----------



## DragonMummy

Britt no, she's been so active that quite frankly I wasn't the least bit worried about her. She definately kicks more than Harry did. Which is a worry as he was a wonderful, laid back easy baby. I reckon Tiger may live up to her name...


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodle, I know what you mean. It's nearly 3 years for us and it feels like it was yesterday. I don't know where that time has gone. 

Curlew, we're all reminiscing here. I'm so excited for you. It's a very special day. I'm sure you don't need my advice, but here it is - don't sweat the small stuff. I have noticed that a lot of brides freak out and stress and in the end it's better to just go with the flow and enjoy it because it goes by so quickly. 

Out of curiosity, I looked up my dress to see if it's still on the website. I found it at a store going out of business, so it was a steal. 

https://www.casablancabridal.com/collections/view/4/67#


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh so pretty Blue!!
This was mine:
https://www.bridesofportsmouth.co.uk/Dresses/Alexia/1080.html


----------



## Sofiekirsten

So it has been 3 hours since my last fag and I think I will have one now.

Basically I have shown myself I can wait upto 3 hours for a fag and if I continue the way I am going then come Monday (which is our quit date) it should become easier.

:flower:


----------



## Jenni4

Curlew - great dress!! So jealous! I got married in the courthouse in my blue jeans.... :haha:

Happy Birthday Starry!!! 

SK - great job with the quitting smoking. I used to be a pack a day gal and quit a few years ago...I just went cold turkey...no patches or gum....I felt like by using patches or gum I was still feeding the addiction. This way I was just done...period! It gets easier after the first few days....hang in there I know you can do it!! Weird thing....since being pregnant I LOVE the smell of second hand smoke...WEIRD!! :wacko:


----------



## curlew

Doodles and Blue V your dresses are gorgeous. Definately preferred the Alexia one Doodles and can see why you liked it better.

I tried another Alfred Angelo one on that had a long train and the back was claret the front was sequined but it just didn't suit me and when I had looked on the website I didn't even like the one I ended up with. It was the lady in the shop who suggested it and when I put it on it was the one. Oddly enough I had thought the pleats accross my stomach would have emphasised that I was bigger but it was the opposite - shows you how much I know lol.

I have a flower girl but no bridesmaid. She is having her dress made in Ivory with claret rosebuds on and she has an Ivory and claret rosebud headband to match, and is carrying a fairy wand with claret roses on. She was just three on Friday so her and DS , who will be in a kilt, will look really cute ahead of me and my dad. Kind of hoping everyone will watch them and not me as I hate being the cente of attention.

Sofie - 3 hours that's fantastic well done. I know when my ex gave up he found it okay the first couple of weeks but the third week was really difficult. In fact the first time he tried I ended up throwing a packet of his ciggarettes that were in a drawer at him and telling to just smoke as he was irritating me so much:growlmad: He then gave up properly and year later and now is so anti smoking its unreal.


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodlepants said:


> Oooh so pretty Blue!!
> This was mine:
> https://www.bridesofportsmouth.co.uk/Dresses/Alexia/1080.html

Ouu, you got the pick-up skirt too! Beautiful dress, Doodle :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Curlew, your flower girl sounds adorable. I bet you'll get used to being in the spotlight. We'll want to see pictures :)


----------



## Jenni4

Is it wrong to want to get a divorce just so I can get married again and have a proper dress??? :rofl:

You ladies have great taste in dresses!! They are all so beautiful


----------



## BlueViolet

Jenni4 said:


> Is it wrong to want to get a divorce just so I can get married again and have a proper dress??? :rofl:

HAHA! That's hilarious. You can always get your vows renewed :)


----------



## samzi

Scan went great, ziggy is perfect and is a little :pink: girly!!


----------



## BlueViolet

YEY! Congrats, Samzi! You'll have a ton of fun buying adorable outfits for her.


----------



## DragonMummy

Jenni4 said:


> Is it wrong to want to get a divorce just so I can get married again and have a proper dress??? :rofl:
> 
> You ladies have great taste in dresses!! They are all so beautiful


I'm with you, Jen! We ended up spending our wedding budget on keeping every other bugger happy so my dress was a China/Ebay job. I didn't try it on properly til a week before the wedding and it was about 4 inches too bloody short. I HATED it....


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone, I am so tired today! Work was really stressful :(
Its lovely to see the dresses!

Is it bad that I'm getting fed up of being told i 'look big' - i think its nice when people say 'look at your bump' etc but saying I look big translates 'fat' in my mind! I actually had another pregnant lady today say I look big when she is 7 months gone and keeps complaining that people are saying she looks small, yet for some reason she thinks its acceptable to tell me I look big?! And I wouldn't mind but I posted a picture of my bump and its only just starting to look bump like!

Plus EVERYONE keeps telling me how I am definitely having a boy and that the reason I'm feeling tired and a bit ill still is because apparently I'm getting testosterone surges and the reason why the baby kicked for an hour this morning must be because its a boy....Now I myself think its a boy but I don't know for sure and its annoying having people tell me what it is! Especially when it might just be a little monkey of a girl. (maybe!).

Okay sorry for the rant as I know there are a lot more important things to discuss but I can't talk to anyone else about it as most people are behaving like that, my husband is out, and my sister is basically not wanting to talk baby stuff as she's older and not married etc so is finding it difficult. :(


----------



## Hann12

Samzi - just saw your post - BIG CONGRATULATIONS!! have you got any scan piccys for us?


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive still got my wedding dress, i must get it out to be cleaned and sold. As much as i love it and it was a bargain, it useless stuffed in my wardrobe. 

Congrats on the scans fifi and samzi!

Good luck with the quitting Sof, im sure you can do it and feel free to rant away!

Thanks for liking my link to that shirt, i thought it was really cute too :) Also got some super cute jeans that i hope will go lovely with that baseball cap DM ;)

Baby J (new nickname) has been pretty quiet today, had the odd kick but often dont feel much while im moving around at work. Hopefully he will liven up a bit once ive had dinner and pudding.

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I STILL have people at work telling me they think it's a boy bump - looking at me. sagely nodding "I think youre having a boy" and then looking majorly fucked off when I tell them actually she's a girl :rofl: I had the same with Harry too. 

With the size comments, my rota have been hilarious and have gone to town with the "fatty" jokes (my nickname is still "widey") but that's fine. I agree the "omg your huuuge" comments are v tedious, particularly when people say "are you sure there's only one in there"

they generally STFU when I point out that I have only gained 4lbs therefore most of my bump is existing cake deposits....


----------



## samzi

Got a few pics, just got to take pics of them now so i can show them off :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

yay for :pink: samzi!


----------



## Sherri81

I am really going to try to remember as much as possible. My laptop is having issues (maybe its a bit of PMS or something... I don't know), so I can't open word documents and cut and paste replies like I should.

Seriously, it never had any problems until I got a new, after market power cord and battery for it. And now all of a sudden it is acting like a bitch.

Curlew, fantastic dress!! Beautiful! Makes me want to wear mine all over again. Like seriously, I want to go fill up the Jeep, and go shopping and everything in my dress. Why not right, after the amount we spend! The only thing stopping me (besides a belly), is I don't want people to think I am strange... But I agree, don't sweat the small stuff! In the end, you will have way more good memories than bad ones, as long as you relax! I mean, who cares if the cake looks a bit tilted or something right?? Hell, we had some drunk shadow boxing with himself in the bathroom mirror. Everyone just kind of stood in the foyer watching him (you could see the mirror reflection if you stood just so). It was like free entertainment!!

Mrs Wez and Blue, I am sorry you guys are dealing with spotting issues. Hopefully it is nothing for the both of you.

DM, I'm glad your home, baby is active, and they didn't find anything too serious.

Fifi, it was your scan that was redone right?? It looks great!

And Wez, your 3D scans were amazing too.

Starry, happy birthday!! Red Lobster does sound great. I love seafood, but am so nervous to eat it. I'm usually the person in the restaurant wipping out the Blackberry to google whether or not I can eat certain things. :roll: But never been there, because we don't have one anywhere near us. So jealous!!

Sophie, you can quit. You just have to have faith that you can do it. My mom and dad were able to quit cold turkey when she was pregnant with her second. And they just never restarted again. I hear that is the worst, when you kick it once, then slip back and start smoking again. I've heard its harder to stop the second or third time around.

I didn't start taking that Pro-B stuff yet. I figured I would keep my appointment with my Dr in town today, and ask her to see what she says. If she says ok, I will take one. Then I will hold off until I see my Ob tomorrow, and if she says no, then what harm would one pill of bacteria do, right? I also woke up with the worst feeling this morning. It was 5AM, and I woke up thinking the baby had died. And I don't have a doppler, so all I could do was try to poke him to make him move. I did get some pokes, which should have made me feel better, but I couldn't shake that feeling, and I couldn't get back to sleep. So at least I will get a doppler today too which will be nice. Still getting some burning from down below, but I seem to remember getting this feeling whenever I did Monistat or Canestan before, when I wasn't even pregnant.

Oh, and here is a link to my wedding dress, since we are all in a sharing mood today, lol.

https://www.sotteroandmidgley.com/dress.aspx?page=6&style=ASM3158

PS, its -31 celsius with the wind chill here today. -45 in the bush where my husband is working. I don't want to be here anymore!!! :sad2: Not sure I am buying this whole global warming thing...


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann12 said:


> Hi everyone, I am so tired today! Work was really stressful :(
> Its lovely to see the dresses!
> 
> Is it bad that I'm getting fed up of being told i 'look big' - i think its nice when people say 'look at your bump' etc but saying I look big translates 'fat' in my mind! I actually had another pregnant lady today say I look big when she is 7 months gone and keeps complaining that people are saying she looks small, yet for some reason she thinks its acceptable to tell me I look big?! And I wouldn't mind but I posted a picture of my bump and its only just starting to look bump like!
> 
> Plus EVERYONE keeps telling me how I am definitely having a boy and that the reason I'm feeling tired and a bit ill still is because apparently I'm getting testosterone surges and the reason why the baby kicked for an hour this morning must be because its a boy....Now I myself think its a boy but I don't know for sure and its annoying having people tell me what it is! Especially when it might just be a little monkey of a girl. (maybe!).
> 
> Okay sorry for the rant as I know there are a lot more important things to discuss but I can't talk to anyone else about it as most people are behaving like that, my husband is out, and my sister is basically not wanting to talk baby stuff as she's older and not married etc so is finding it difficult. :(

I TOTALLY get where your coming from, im sick to death of being told that im big. One of my friends actually told me my face is getting puffy, i mean what NON pregnant woman wants to hear that, let alone a pregnant one!

Thankfully my hubby is being sympathetic and reassuring but i still understand how you feel.

I utterly commend you on team yellow too, i couldnt have done it for the very reason everyone insisted i was having a girl, including hubby and my mum. And obviously we found out different. For me i had to find out, but i do get why your not too. 

Anyway please rant away about it, we all do!! xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Yay Samzi!!!! I'm going to have 2 girls too! So exciting!

I have to say I find it so funny when people say "you must be having a boy/girl because..." EVERYONE has said I must be having a boy because I'm only carrying at the front?!! Wrong!- I love telling them- it's a girl actually!
My friend has 2 girls already and is due again on the 7th July- she has been sooooo sick this time around and everyone has been telling her it's a boy- she just found out it's a girl! It just goes to show that you never can tell! (Until you have an ultrasound anyway!)

xxxx


----------



## Sherri81

Yeah for pink Samzi!!

No one is telling me I look big. :(

I don't really get told much of anything. Maybe people are still too scared to say much of anything about me and the little guy.


----------



## Hann12

DM you are clearly better at handling it than me but it must be annoying having people tell you you're having a boy when you aren't! 

Bluebear - sounds like I'm not alone on this then! The funny thing is that its making me want to find out just to shut them up but at the same time I think whats the point as I probably am having a boy so I think I'll just continue to believe that. Its easier and then if it is then its what I'm expecting. It kind of takes the shine out of the whole team yellow thing though as when I probably eventually have the boy they'll all be like 'thats what we knew she was having' arrgghhhh!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Sherri that dress is amazing!! x


----------



## BlueViolet

I agree, it's a beautiful dress! :) 

Hann, don't pay attention to people. Everyone's got something to say and often they don't think before it comes out of their mouths. Who would want to be told they look big? Maybe they're trying to say that your bump shows. I think we should have etiquette classes for people around us, so they know how to talk to a pregnant woman. I just read that hormone levels can go up 20x the amount pre-pregnancy. Yikes! That's more of a reason for people to thread gently and not offend us. I'm at the "don't mess with me stage," while normally I am very polite and soft-spoken. 

I have to run to my appointment. Wish me luck! I hope it was all a false alarm.


----------



## Clareabell

Ahhh I have just got out the bath and while there spotted my first stretch marks!! :( 

Everyone told me that I was having a boy because Duncan has two boys. Now we know we are having a girl the same people that said it was a boy are saying "no you can totally tell it's a girl" look at how your carrying, your skin, your hair etc etc! Makes me laugh.

DM- I have had the how many are in there! Hysterical!! MUPPETS.

Lovely wedding dresses Curlew, blue, doodles and sherri! My dress is in my mum and dads wardrobe. I can't bear to sell it but then what is the point in keeping it either?? 

Suffering real bad indigestion/reflux all food seems to sit in my throat. What does everyone else use to help this? :)


----------



## Hann12

DM - just checked out your ebay items - HAD to click into the knickers to double check they weren't second hand ha ha!!


----------



## Blue_bear

DM - I just laughed out loud at your facebook link to your ebay stuff, you have a way with words my love! x


----------



## samzi

Pic of Ziggy
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/Picture001-1.jpg


----------



## Doodlepants

Lovely pic hun!
xx


----------



## MrsWez

Great picture, samzi. Congrats on another little girl.


----------



## MrsWez

Doodlepants said:


> Mrs Wez I can't find you on facebook!
> xx

Really? I changed my security settings, so the issue should be solved.:thumbup:


----------



## MrsWez

curlew, I also had an Alfred Angelo dress.

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/Wezgray092907035.jpg


----------



## Tor81

Happy Birthday Starry!

Curlew, exciting about collecting your wedding dress, thanks for posting the pic, it's beautiful! I had an Alfred Angelo dress too, brings back very happy memories.

Amanda, thanks for the tip on camomile tea, I was drinking that in first tri when I couldn't face normal tea but I'll have to try it again.

DM, I've added you to FB, brilliant that you are friends with your namesake, I can imagine you were the one who made contact, so you!!

Fifi, glad your scan went well, great pic.

SK, good luck with quitting the fags, you know we're all here to offer you support.

BlueViolet, Jillian Gwen is a beautiful name, and "jillybean" makes me think of one of my best friends!

Congrats on team pink Samzi, girls must have caught the boys up by now!

I've just watched Monday's Glee, can anyone tell me what "tots" are?!

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

I can see you on there now but can't seem to friend request you. If you look me up, I'm maria weightman, or you can search my email as I think my surname is quite common- [email protected]
xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Beautiful dress! I love the detailing at the bottom!x


----------



## mummySS

Hiya ladies, 

Phew just back from a hard slog in the office. Had my compensation review today and got a pay rise so i'm really pleased. Will certainly help come July and beyond! :)

Lots to catch up on so here goes:

DM, I managed to catch up on your journal entry. My goodness! I'm glad they did all the checks though, at least you have some peace of mind now even though the experience was horrid (especially that bloody gasses thing... eeek). Also will get on FB in a mo and add you, and also send you my number for text buddy-age!

Blue bear - i LOVE the little Next shirt/bodysuit combo, it's just adorable. I'm so getting that if i have a boy.

Melissa - how was your day at work? hope you're feeling a bit better hun. 

Fifi - lovely scan pics!! so please everything went well for ya. 

Sof - good luck with quitting smoking, it must be so difficult but you've made the all important first steps so well done. They say if you can stay a whole week off then after that it's much easier. 

Starry - Happy birthday!! :cake: Hope you enjoy the lobster!

BlueV, sorry to hear about the spotting - it doesn't sound too bad but maybe get it checked just in case. 

Wez - i tried to add you on FB but there was no option to friend request? Please feel free to add me, i'm already friends with a lot of people on here and my first name is Seema, initials are SS! 

Curlew gorgeous dress, lucky you! I totally agree with BlueV's advice to not sweat the small stuff. I love seeing everyone's wedding dresses!

Samzi - huge congrats on the scan and being team :pink: !!

Sherri - jeez how do you cope with that weather?!

Right... On to more facebook and text buds next. Phew! (haha am enjoying it though!)

xx


----------



## MrsWez

mummySS said:


> Hiya ladies,
> 
> Phew just back from a hard slog in the office. Had my compensation review today and got a pay rise so i'm really pleased. Will certainly help come July and beyond! :)
> 
> Lots to catch up on so here goes:
> 
> DM, I managed to catch up on your journal entry. My goodness! I'm glad they did all the checks though, at least you have some peace of mind now even though the experience was horrid (especially that bloody gasses thing... eeek). Also will get on FB in a mo and add you, and also send you my number for text buddy-age!
> 
> Blue bear - i LOVE the little Next shirt/bodysuit combo, it's just adorable. I'm so getting that if i have a boy.
> 
> Melissa - how was your day at work? hope you're feeling a bit better hun.
> 
> Fifi - lovely scan pics!! so please everything went well for ya.
> 
> Sof - good luck with quitting smoking, it must be so difficult but you've made the all important first steps so well done. They say if you can stay a whole week off then after that it's much easier.
> 
> Starry - Happy birthday!! :cake: Hope you enjoy the lobster!
> 
> BlueV, sorry to hear about the spotting - it doesn't sound too bad but maybe get it checked just in case.
> 
> Wez - i tried to add you on FB but there was no option to friend request? Please feel free to add me, i'm already friends with a lot of people on here and my first name is Seema, initials are SS!
> 
> Curlew gorgeous dress, lucky you! I totally agree with BlueV's advice to not sweat the small stuff. I love seeing everyone's wedding dresses!
> 
> Samzi - huge congrats on the scan and being team :pink: !!
> 
> Sherri - jeez how do you cope with that weather?!
> 
> Right... On to more facebook and text buds next. Phew! (haha am enjoying it though!)
> 
> xx

I friended you!! my email is [email protected]


----------



## mummySS

Yeah gotcha! :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, beautiful dress! I am enjoying seeing all the dresses. It brings back so many memories. 

I just got back from the doctor appointment and everything checks out. Jillybean had a strong heart beat. They also checked my cervix with an internal scan and they couldn't find a problem. They told me not to worry and just to keep an eye on it. I haven't had any contractions, so I hope all is well. I felt a little wiggling while in the waiting room, so that was nice. Since it's my first baby I probably overreacted, but better safe than sorry :)


----------



## MrsWez

Great news, Blue! I'm glad we're both okay and babies are alright. Thank for the wedding dress compliment.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Loving seeing all these wedding dresses!

Here is mine from our wedding on July 17th 10'




:flower:


----------



## amand_a

Beautiful dresses ladies!!! I have attached a pic of mine. I never did find another like it. Such a bargain $100 of ebay in America was soo happy with it.

Blue bear I love the little shirty button through. If I have a boy I will have to get my friend to send me one.

I can finally feel some definite movement from bubs, such a relief! well best be off to do the housework whilst I'm child free!
 



Attached Files:







Steve & Amanda-12.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsWez

Love the dresses, sofie and amanda


----------



## DragonMummy

So jealous of the gorgeous dresses. LOATHED mine. Am searching for another husband as we speak! Funnily enough the men don't come running when you're 5 months pregnant. I'm a pretty niche fetish! 

Hann I laughed sooo much that you checked if the pants were used. I bet you anything i'd get more for them if they were! 

Tor you're right... I messaged her! Was just before I got married and I was searching to see how many Lindsay Priors there were on fb and a Lindsay Prior Judge popped up so I messaged her and said you'll never believe this... I'm about to marry a Judge too! We got chatting and it turned out we're almost exactly the same age, she's about 3 weeks older than me. And we both have little boys of similar age. She recently had a baby girl and now we're having a little girl. Is madness!


----------



## Tor81

Just received this message from SK:

"Just to let you know I am down at the maternity unit, got some pressure in my pelvis and period type camps and I have had trouble passing urine all day. Sofie x"

Hope she is ok.

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Hope things are okay for SK!

BV, love your name choice! My mother called me JillyBean when I was little (my name is Jill) and it's definitely a cute nickname.

Happy birthday, Starry! Watching Red Lobster's Lobster Fest commercial on tv right now and I'm practically drooling. What I'd do for their stuffed mushrooms, calamari and scallops! I adore seafood, if only it wasn't so expensive!




Tor81 said:


> I've just watched Monday's Glee, can anyone tell me what "tots" are?!
> xx

 As in the potato or the child? :haha:


Congrats to those turning 22 weeks today, as I am! Where did the last week go??

AFM, I have SUPER ENERGY today! It was so much fun to not feel only up to half par. I felt like I did before getting pregnant, running around and getting so much done. I cleaned the house up and down (catching up with dishes took 3 hours alone!), made dozens of pancakes (plain and chocolate chip) and I still feel so wide awake (but starving, despite just gulping down a giant bowl of flavored rice!) I made chocolate pie last night, which my husband loved and now there's barely any left. lol.


----------



## MrsWez

I hope sofie and jake are okay.


----------



## fifi-folle

Thinking of you Sofie x

Have added some of you on FB, not been back through the pages of the thread to work out names so if you get a request from a Fiona H whose profile pic is of a couple on their wedding day (DH in kilt) it's me!!! Please feel free to add me if you spot me on one of the other girl's lists.


----------



## fifi-folle

Oh and you can see my wedding dress in my FB. It was such a long time ago, I'm now almost double the weight I was when we got married, :oops:


----------



## curlew

Morning all 

Its stupid o'clock here and I am wide awake!!

I love seeing everyones dresses they are sooo beautiful. Mrs Wez where did you get married? The beach looks fantasic.

Sherri - I am so with you on the global warming thing. Funily enough we were just saying the same thing in work the other day that we are getting worse winters with bad snow which we haven't had for years and yet the summers are getting no better.

Samzi - congrats on :pink: and lovely scan picture.

Hann - sorry people are being so opinionated about your bump. I had that with DS a lot but this time I am getting the opposite keep telling me how small my bump is for 20 weeks and its making me paranoid. Either that or its a subtle way of telling me I looked like a beached whale before and you don't really notice the difference!! The gender thing really gets on my nerves too. 

Clare - the only thing I have ever found to work with indigestion/reflux was a glass of milk tablets just don't seem to work for me.

Blue V - glad the check up went well. I think you are quite right to get it checked, first pregnancy or tenth it's still a worrying time.

Amanda - yeh for feeling the baby move.

Sofie - hope you are okay.

Sugarbeth - that's great you have so much energy. Congrats on 22 weeks. Cant wait til I am there now and see if I get some energy too.

AFM - had an early night as I was shattered but now wide awake and its only 3 am!! Will go grab a glass of milk and see if I can get back to sleep. If not I have a few episodes of ER to watch - yep reliving George in his younger days!!


----------



## Starry Night

Holy wedding dresses, Batman! So many pretty gowns......everyone has such great taste! I loved my dress. I don't have any photos saved on this computer and I can't remember the designer or dress name so I can't link to the website.

SK - I hope things are OK and that you don't have an infection or anything.

BV & Mrs Wez - glad that things are OK with your babies. Sometimes bleeds just go unexplained. The main thing is that bubs is OK. :hugs:


AFM, my birthday was a mixed bag. We got to Red Lobster before the crowds and got a table right away. However, I've been feeling kind of panicky all day due to my stomach feeling so hard (turned out to be indigestion) and I was scared I was getting sick. But I also suffer from panic attacks which mimic illness so I tried to ignore it. Well, shortly after ordering I had to go to the bathroom and while there I threw up! :dohh: I clearly did not want to stay. DH flagged down the waitress and she was very kind. I mean, I'm a clearly pregnant lady and I'm crying and pale so she offered to box everything up. She asked if I needed air but I said I'd be OK. We paid for the meal with the last of our Christmas money and went home. I started to calm down and, in our living room, ate all the seafood parts of the meal (lobster tail, a shrimp and scallop casserole, and some grilled haddock) and then just threw out the rest.

I was still feeling a bit gross so I wrapped myself up in a blanket and we headed off to my parents. There they had cake waiting for us and all my siblings and my grandma were there. I actually managed to eat the cake and slowly I started to feel better. My mom also got us a present: a playpen that can also double as a bassinet. It's designed to pull up right beside the bed so you can have baby near you without having to have it sleep in your bed! I made sure to tell everyone that this is the only year that I will accept presents for the baby as MY birthday present. LOL But I had told my mom beforehand that she could buy the playpen as gift (she had asked)


----------



## BlueViolet

Beth (or should I say Jill?), I'm glad you like your name. I like the way it sounds and the possible nicknames. Did you ever get teased because of it? That's my husband's concern. He had shot down a bunch of the boy names I had picked because of the teasing potential. We're going to have to narrow down a boy's name just in case the scan was wrong. I found this website to be really helpful with picking middle names:

https://www.namenerds.com/uucn/advice/middle.html


----------



## BlueViolet

Starry, sorry to hear that you had such an awful dinner. Hope you feel better! Maybe you can go celebrate again once your stomach is back to normal.


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> Beth (or should I say Jill?), I'm glad you like your name. I like the way it sounds and the possible nicknames. Did you ever get teased because of it? That's my husband's concern. He had shot down a bunch of the boy names I had picked because of the teasing potential. We're going to have to narrow down a boy's name just in case the scan was wrong. I found this website to be really helpful with picking middle names:
> 
> https://www.namenerds.com/uucn/advice/middle.html

 The only teasing I ever got was always hearing the old "Jack and Jill rhyme", which was a bit worsened since my brother is named Zach. But really, if the worst thing children can do is sing a nursery rhyme to you, your name can't be that bad! :haha: I even get it now, but because people think it's cute.


----------



## BlueViolet

Cool, that's not bad! :) People sing the Carmen Sandiego song to me...lol Yet I still like my name.


----------



## Hann12

Short message this morning, just going to work as ever! Totally exhausted and this tome no exageration, DH woke me up at 2am in a drunken stupor then every hour at least snoring abd I couldn't even move to out spare room as he has his stuff all over the bed!! When I wasn't being woken by him I was being woken by the need to go to the toilet! 
Not happy!! I have bloodshot eyes and bags. I also have to go to work :( 
Whinge over ha ha will be on later :)

Sofie - have you any updates? I really hope everything is okay x


----------



## Tor81

SugarBeth, wow glad youve got tons of energy back, you must have a lot of dishes to make the washing up last 3 hours, we've only got a few of everything which kinda forces is to wash up everyday!
*Tots were definitely some kind of food & we guessed potatoes, are they just small fried potatoes then?!

Starry, sorry that you were sick on your birthday but sounds like your DH was really supportive & that your mum made it all better with such a great pressie.

Hann, I know how you feel, I'm exhausted too but trying to think positive that at least it's Friday! Was meant to get into work early today but I'm still in bed now, MUST get up and wash my hair!

I hope SK is ok, last I heard the doc was a bit concerned that she was having trouble passing urine but I hope she didn't have to stay in overnight.

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

i cant remember what the make of my dress was i think it was Alfred Angelo too but here are a few pics of my wedding anyways for those that havent seen them on facebook, and yes the 2 little kids one in pink buggy and one little boy in a kilt is my son and daughter (Jason and Skye) the wedding was 10th March 2007 so Jason was 2 i think and skye was 8 months, the tall stick girl is my neice... and the chubby girl in the wedding dress... yes that is me, and i am alittle bigger then that now i think


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Been up since 6, didn't go to sleep til nearly 2 and was kept up by DH snoring and poorly Dragon so also tired.com like you Hann, although I don't have to work so can't complain. 

Harry has a bit of a cough which has the unfortunate side effect of completely buggering up his asthma. He's been wheezing uncontrollably for the last 24 hours, so waiting for GP to open in an hour. 

Tor I know they have something called Tater Tots in the US but I don't know what they actually are. Might be worth a google. Ooh we're so foreign over here! 

Got to do lots today. DH worked from home yesterday so he could look after me, but from what I can tell all he did was make me one cup of tea after I demanded it, and made Harry's lunch. The kitchen is a shit pit and he did none of the washing up. Next time he can chuff off back to work! Got to list some more ebay stuff too. Keep on top of it.


----------



## melissasbump

Oh bugger, just typed out a massivly long post and then LOST IT! Havent got time to type it again! Catch up with ya all later xx


----------



## Annamumof2

DM where did you get them binkies? i have been trying to find them as i looked on https://women.evenhealth.com/cgi-bin/blinkies/index.cgi
but they dont seem to load up for me and i cant find any ones i am looking for one for Jason and one for Skye and then have one for Flynn so i can replace it from the fruit ticker but i cant seem to get anything


----------



## melissasbump

Oh 20 weeks today and a MELON! Whoop Whoop!


----------



## curlew

Starry - so sorry you weren't able to enjoy your meal but glad you had a nice time at your parents.

Oh Hann hugs for having a bad nights sleep. Hope work is okay today and you manage to get an early night tonight.

Tor and DM sorry you are feeling tired too. Seems like its an epidemic this morning I managed to drag myself out of bed but it was a struggle having been awake from 2am-5am. Hoping to have a sneeky nap this afternoon before I collect DS from School.

Amanda lovely wedding pictures and a gorgeous dress. Jason looks so cute in his Kilt.

DM - go ebay:happydance: I need to do some as well of stuff that we have uncovered from the back bedroom and we have decided we don't need it or want it but have got enough on my plate at the moment so will leave it for a month or so. The thought of struggling to the post office with loads of parcels isn't too appealing.

AFM - a few bits to do this morning in town and then I suppose I better do some houswork later and try and grab a nap too - easy peasy between 9am and 3pm lol.


----------



## Annamumof2

curlew said:


> Starry - so sorry you weren't able to enjoy your meal but glad you had a nice time at your parents.
> 
> Oh Hann hugs for having a bad nights sleep. Hope work is okay today and you manage to get an early night tonight.
> 
> Tor and DM sorry you are feeling tired too. Seems like its an epidemic this morning I managed to drag myself out of bed but it was a struggle having been awake from 2am-5am. Hoping to have a sneeky nap this afternoon before I collect DS from School.
> 
> Amanda lovely wedding pictures and a gorgeous dress. Jason looks so cute in his Kilt.
> 
> DM - go ebay:happydance: I need to do some as well of stuff that we have uncovered from the back bedroom and we have decided we don't need it or want it but have got enough on my plate at the moment so will leave it for a month or so. The thought of struggling to the post office with loads of parcels isn't too appealing.
> 
> AFM - a few bits to do this morning in town and then I suppose I better do some houswork later and try and grab a nap too - easy peasy between 9am and 3pm lol.

thanks hun


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone, will catch up later.

Had a message from Sofie saying she's in hospital with cramps and pressure and unable to pass urine- do I take it I'm a bit late with this?

Sorry if you already know.

Got to go I'm late!

Hope you're ok Sofie! xxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Hi everyone, will catch up later.
> 
> Had a message from Sofie saying she's in hospital with cramps and pressure and unable to pass urine- do I take it I'm a bit late with this?
> 
> Sorry if you already know.
> 
> Got to go I'm late!
> 
> Hope you're ok Sofie! xxxx

oh no i hope she is alright... keep us posted if she doesnt post up on facebook or here wont you


----------



## mummySS

Morning all, sounds like everyone has a busy / tired day today... roll on the weekend! We've got Paul's parents coming down to stay (cue probably more MIL rants from me!), and my sister's twins' 1st birthday party on Sunday. Can't believe they're 1 already! Today i'm just busy working... 

Hann and DM, sorry to hear about your crappy nights sleeps. Nothing worse than a drunken smelly alcohol-breathed man waking you up in the night when you're pregnant. 

Anna - lovely wedding pics and gorgeous dress! your kids look so cute. 

SK - hope you're ok hun. x


----------



## Blue_bear

Hope Sof is ok....

AFM - Going to have a wander in town later with our family friend who wants to buy our bouncer chair, probably wont buy it today but it will be nice to go and look. Might go and have a little look in mothercare while im there too as got a £10 voucher at my shower so seems a good excuse to go and see what i can find :) Also need to get my friends little girl something for her first birthday on tues....have no idea what to get her though?

Not really up to much other than that, baby J is still reasonably quiet, wonder if were having another growth spurt as he also seems to have dissapeared back down low. 

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## mummySS

Oh and also - Starry sorry to hear your birthday dinner was wasted honey :( Glad you felt a bit better towards the end. 

Beth/Jill - the mere mention of chocolate pie is making me drool at 9 in the morning... I have become obsessed with chocolate this past month!


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: Sofie and Jake, thinking of you hope alls ok xx

Whats with all the wedding dresses lol i love it, they are all gorgeous!! I don't have a wedding dress :cry: lol I think i've missed loads on here, sorry about that i missed delivery on my new laptop so i'm still using my crappy one, it should be arriving later hopefully, can't come quick enough :wacko:




i'm afraid i am far too common for anyone to find on facebook lol, the joys of sharing a name with about a million people lol, my username is Kelly Williams (see common lol) if anyone wants to have a go since i can't get on facebook on this shitty computer! I will attempt to go back and find a few people when i'm able too, will have a lot of reading to catch up on :thumbup:

I'm not too bad at the moment, knee's still very sore and hugely bruised but other than that i can't complain (for once lol) Having loads of trouble with the little monkey otherwise known as Abbie, she doesn't want to go to school because its too loud (she has sensory issues) so i've had to contact her school again, i can see this is going to turn into a fight but hey, i'm ready for them! I've started a course fror parents and professionals working with children with autism and ours was the only school that didn't bother to send anyone, i am livid to be honest as its important to work together but the school won't entertain this at all, they don't care baisically, they were officially invited by the national autistic society and they didn't even reply so say no they won't be coming! That school was great until it got a new headmistress, everyone hates her and i've had a few run ins with her already, i just hate it :growlmad:

Sorry for the rant lol, hope everyones ok, hope to catch up properly when i'm back online (with a real computer!) If anyone wants to add me on facebook my profile pic is my georgeous daughter lol will change it to a scan pic when i get back on, may make me easier to find as long as i am the only Kelly Williams in the world thats pregnant :haha:

Will check in later, hope Sofies ok xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

i just opend a thread you all might be intrested in
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...you-decied-whos-cutting-cord.html#post9357592


----------



## DragonMummy

Back from the docs. Little Dragon is on steroids for the next 3 days to sort out the asthma. Usually does the trick.

SK - thinking of you, hope it's nothing x

Mel - you're such a div, how did you lose the post? So infuriating when that happens...

Anna I just googled baby girl blinkies and trawled through the pages til I found ones I liked. Was bored...


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Back from the docs. Little Dragon is on steroids for the next 3 days to sort out the asthma. Usually does the trick.
> 
> SK - thinking of you, hope it's nothing x
> 
> Mel - you're such a div, how did you lose the post? So infuriating when that happens...
> 
> Anna I just googled baby girl blinkies and trawled through the pages til I found ones I liked. Was bored...

i couldnt find one that i liked im well fussy and so i just choose one for Flynn

and hope your son gets better soon


----------



## mummySS

Well i like to think i'm fairly open minded but this is the grossest thing ever!

Breast milk icecream... wtf

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12569011


----------



## Annamumof2

mummySS said:


> Well i like to think i'm fairly open minded but this is the grossest thing ever!
> 
> Breast milk icecream... wtf
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12569011

ewwwww i wouldnt eat that and i would let my kids eat it....


----------



## Blue_bear

It bothers me that you dont know who its come from, its one thing eating/drinking your own but some complete strangers.......no thanks!


----------



## mummySS

exactly... i would probably be tempted to taste my own but not someone else's! yucky.


----------



## Starry Night

Ugh. My in-laws called us at 7:30 in the morning for no reason. Why???? We were still sleeping. We don't work.....and isn't it bad ettiquette to call early unless it's an emergency? They used to call us 11 at night just to say "hi". We live five minutes away so it's not like there is a time zone difference to get confused by. The one time they called at 11 was during a time my niece was in the hospital with pneumonia so we feared the worst but it was just to say 'hi'. We were pretty angry and told them to not call after 9 unless it's important.

Sorry for the moan. My eyes are still blurred with sleep and I'm grumpy.


----------



## freckles09

Eww that breat milk ice cream thing sounds disgusting!! 

Sofie i hope everything is ok, thinking of you. Thanks for the update girls!

Lovely wedding dresses everyone! Here's a couple of pics of my dress :cloud9:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f102/bec_murphy1984/4508_193662070486_675215486_6965582_2179329_n.jpg

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f102/bec_murphy1984/n675215486_6965535_4922071.jpg


----------



## mummySS

Wow freckles stunning pics! You look beautiful. Where did u get married?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

Well I am now at home! Thank God!

So I was feeling some horrible pressure in my pelvic area and getting some period type cramps and found it difficult to pee!

So the doctor thinks Jake was being a little monkey and lying funny on my bladder which was causing me not to pee properly so they kept me in overnight with a catherter in to see how much water I was passing and luckly he thinks Jake finally moved off my bladder this morning.

so they sent me home with some antibiotics to clear up the urine infection that I have aswell.

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies!

:flower:


----------



## freckles09

mummySS said:


> Wow freckles stunning pics! You look beautiful. Where did u get married?

Aw thank you :flower: Wew got married in the Dominican Republic, it was amazing :thumbup:

Sofie - glad to hear you're back home and everything is ok, hope the urine infection clears up soon.


----------



## melissasbump

Hello ladies, right im so far behind but gonna try and catch up to a fashion....

Lovely wedding dresses ladies! Mine is in the loft all boxed up however as im now divorced thats probably the best place for it, keep meaning to get it down and sell it...

Mummy, hope your workday today is easier, mine wasnt bad yesterday. for work! And breastmilk icecream? YUK! X

Fifi and Samzi, congrats on the scans glad all went well x

B Violet, glad all went well at the docs like you said, better safe than sorry x

Amanda, isnt it lovley to start feeling movements? im loving it! x

Beth.. why is it that after reading your posts about all your cooking i want to rush to my cupboards and do the same! im so coming to yours for dinner if im ever in the neighbourhood! x

Curlew, hope you arent too knackered after your 3am wake up! x

Starry, sorry your birthday didnt go as planned, at least you managed the seafood. Sickness sucks x

Hann, hope work is ok today! dont let people make you feel like team yellow isnt that special, at the end of thr day people will guess but thats all it is, guesses, no one willl know till you pop it out! And yeah you have my sympathy re the "big" thing. i know im huge, dont need everyone pointing it out all the time.. they wouldnt if it was just all fat would they! x

Kelzy, you can rant away thats what we are all here for! will have a look for you on fb! x

DM Yes im a div but thanks for reminding me! Hope little dragon feels better soon. x

Freckles, stunning pics, i mean really stunning! And a beautiful setting! x

SK, Glad all is well with baby Jake, these babies like to freak us out dont they! x

Well ive just spent a lovley morning with one of my best friends and her two beautiful girls Alanah and Thea, we took them to Go Bananas, one of those indoor play centres then went to mcdonalds or lunch then back to mine. They are such lovely kids and a lovely family and i hope that i can be as good a mum as Sarah is. Thea is my goddaughter too. 
Now im just relaxing and probably gonna try and have a kip before work this evening BOO! :nope:
My abdo pain is a bit worse again today so thats a bit annoying too!
On the bright side am feeling lots of movements from flump these days, i love it! I think i have an active one in there!! xx:happydance:


----------



## BlueViolet

I just woke up to over one foot of snow and it's still coming down pretty heavily. Snow is so pretty, but I'm a bit tired of it. Plus, our snow blower has issues and we have to take it to be serviced. Unfortunately, it's too big to fit in one of our cars, so we'll have to borrow a friend's truck sometimes. Meanwhile, my husband gets to do our long driveway with a shovel. I would help, but I don't think it's a good idea. I think I'm going to make some hot chocolate and warm up in front of the TV. I have lots of shows to catch up with. 

Sofie, hope all is well! Glad you're back home. 

Hann, hope you can survive work! Look at it on the bright side, the weekend is nearly here :) 

Anna, pretty pictures! Looks like you guys had fun :)

The post about the tater tots is funny. I don't know what the food over there is either. Tater tots are made of fried potato pieces and are usually eaten for breakfast, sometimes with ketchup. They taste like hash browns, but they're bite sized. Neither are healthy, but they taste really good. If this doesn't help, do an image search.

Kelzy, glad you're back. Sorry to hear your daughter's school isn't cooperating. Is there a way you can change schools? 

Breast milk ice cream? EWWW! Whose breast milk is it anyhow? 

Starry, it stinks you couldn't sleep in. I hate being woken up in the morning. Most of the time my dog wakes me by nosing me and it's tough to get mad at him when he's so cute. 

Freckles, that's a beautiful background. Were you married on the beach? 

Melissa, glad you've got lots of movement. It's an incredible feeling to know everything's okay.


----------



## curlew

Freckles your dress is stunning and the location is fab.

Melissa sounds like you had a lovely morning with your friend. Sorry your stomach pain is bad. Hope it gets better soon.

Sofia - glad you and Jake are okay. Isn't amazing the problems these wee ones can cause us and they aren't even born yet.

Mummyss - hope the weekend goes okay with Paul's parents. feel free to have MIL rants

Blue bear - hope you had a good time looking at bouncer chairs.

Kelzy - glad your knee is on the mend. That is really poor about your school not sending someone to the training or even acknowledging the invite.

AFM- did some shopping in town and then went to see my mum as she has been at my brothers for a week, needless to say didn't get home til 2pm so housework and nap have gone out the window.:dohh:


----------



## Annamumof2

BlueViolet said:


> I just woke up to over one foot of snow and it's still coming down pretty heavily. Snow is so pretty, but I'm a bit tired of it. Plus, our snow blower has issues and we have to take it to be serviced. Unfortunately, it's too big to fit in one of our cars, so we'll have to borrow a friend's truck sometimes. Meanwhile, my husband gets to do our long driveway with a shovel. I would help, but I don't think it's a good idea. I think I'm going to make some hot chocolate and warm up in front of the TV. I have lots of shows to catch up with.
> 
> Sofie, hope all is well! Glad you're back home.
> 
> Hann, hope you can survive work! Look at it on the bright side, the weekend is nearly here :)
> 
> Anna, pretty pictures! Looks like you guys had fun :)
> 
> The post about the tater tots is funny. I don't know what the food over there is either. Tater tots are made of fried potato pieces and are usually eaten for breakfast, sometimes with ketchup. They taste like hash browns, but they're bite sized. Neither are healthy, but they taste really good. If this doesn't help, do an image search.
> 
> Kelzy, glad you're back. Sorry to hear your daughter's school isn't cooperating. Is there a way you can change schools?
> 
> Breast milk ice cream? EWWW! Whose breast milk is it anyhow?
> 
> Starry, it stinks you couldn't sleep in. I hate being woken up in the morning. Most of the time my dog wakes me by nosing me and it's tough to get mad at him when he's so cute.
> 
> Freckles, that's a beautiful background. Were you married on the beach?
> 
> Melissa, glad you've got lots of movement. It's an incredible feeling to know everything's okay.

we did but then the wedding reseption was crap from there, i didnt get the right cake... hardly anyone turned up it was a nightmare


----------



## BlueViolet

Aw, that stinks. Hope you made the best of it. Dancing is fun regardless how many people are there, especially when you're wearing a pretty dress :)


----------



## Hann12

Just a real quick one, can any of you suggest how to move the baby - it is kicking me in a rather uncomfortable place if you know what I mean!! I have tried poking my stomach, hit drink, cold drink and jumping. Arrgghh!! Any suggestions would be most welcome thank you x


----------



## Annamumof2

Hann12 said:


> Just a real quick one, can any of you suggest how to move the baby - it is kicking me in a rather uncomfortable place if you know what I mean!! I have tried poking my stomach, hit drink, cold drink and jumping. Arrgghh!! Any suggestions would be most welcome thank you x

tried music near the belly? or dancing? or go on all 4s and rock forward and back?


----------



## freckles09

Hey Blue Violet - yep we got married on a beach and was exactly what we wanted :cloud9:Enjoy your hot chocolate - sounds yummy! I'm just about to have a cup of tea and some popcorn! 

Oh no Han i hope the baby moves soon - not sure what to suggest as you've done the hot / cold drink thing i would've suggested! 

Sounds like you had a nice morning Mel with your friend and her two girls - i really like the name Alanah.


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha that could look funny in the middle of the office! I might try that when I get home though thank you!


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet, now you have me craving sloppy joes and tater tots!

Freckles and Anna, I think you both look great on your wedding day!

Starry, I'm sorry your night didn't turn out well. At least you got lobster and cake. I myself had an usually case of "Oh crap, I'm going to throw up" and I'm out of Zofran. Lovely. And who the hell calls someone between the hours of 10-9 unless there is a dire emergency. I usually keep my phone on vibrate overnight. 

Sofie, glad all is well and Jake enjoys using your bladder as a pillow. 

Curlew, I hope you get a nap soon. 

AFM, nothing really going on. Sudden case of projectile vomiting last night. Thank god I was in the bathroom at that moment. Jonathan has been very active this morning. Hubby is doing all the laundry and cleaning the bathrooms. It's a rainy day but it's still a nice 70 degrees outside. (21 degrees Celsius).


----------



## mummymarsh

im moving house tuesday/wednesday :thumbup::happydance::happydance:

im sooooo excited...... and fed up oof my old house (where i am now looking like a bomb site coz there is boxes and crap just everywhere and its just an absolute mess...... :growlmad::growlmad:

depressed at thought of having to buy dining room table and chairs and 3 sets of chest of draws and bedside tables for bedrooms tho :( 

xxxx


----------



## Blue_bear

We got a bouncer chair :) We actually it doesnt bounce it rocks and vibrates but its also one that turns into a toddler chair as figured we might get more use out of it. 

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...4417556|Baby+bouncers+and+swings|14417557.htm

Sorry for the huge link but this is the one we went for in the end. Got it out of mothercare though. 
Just sat and put it together, thats always fun! lol. 

To be honest i was surprised that when i looked at all the bouncer chairs/swings etc, some of them dont have a very high weight limit at all. 

Hope you have all had a good day, im off to work in a bit :(


----------



## Annamumof2

Blue_bear said:


> We got a bouncer chair :) We actually it doesnt bounce it rocks and vibrates but its also one that turns into a toddler chair as figured we might get more use out of it.
> 
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...4417556|Baby+bouncers+and+swings|14417557.htm
> 
> Sorry for the huge link but this is the one we went for in the end. Got it out of mothercare though.
> Just sat and put it together, thats always fun! lol.
> 
> To be honest i was surprised that when i looked at all the bouncer chairs/swings etc, some of them dont have a very high weight limit at all.
> 
> Hope you have all had a good day, im off to work in a bit :(

i was thinking about getting that one too, but then i dunno as we already have a bouncer but i got to look it over first i might send that one to the inlaws lol and buy a new one


----------



## fifi-folle

OMG I am in shock I went to look at buggy/travel system thingys as there is a rather good deal on the Loola from Boots but instead I have ended up buying Babystyle Oyster which I liked but felt it was too expensive, well the shop I went into had it on offer as the new range has come in, I've got the chassis, pushchair, carrycot, carseat, foot muff, changing bag, raincover etc etc all for £399, am I mad????? It's the same as this but from a different retailer. HELP!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

fifi-folle said:


> OMG I am in shock I went to look at buggy/travel system thingys as there is a rather good deal on the Loola from Boots but instead I have ended up buying Babystyle Oyster which I liked but felt it was too expensive, well the shop I went into had it on offer as the new range has come in, I've got the chassis, pushchair, carrycot, carseat, foot muff, changing bag, raincover etc etc all for £399, am I mad????? It's the same as this but from a different retailer. HELP!!!

my buggy would of cost that if it wasnt on offer and come with the car seat free.... but no i dont think your mad hun


----------



## DragonMummy

BB I think the reason most of them have a pretty low weight limit is once baby i supporting themselves and can sit up on their own, they can upturn the sodding things! I realised that we'd got all the usage we were going to get out of ours when I put H in it so i could have a shower, heard a terrifying yowl and found him face down on the carpet with a bouncer strapped to his back :rofl:

fifi I'd say no, not crazy. The buggy on it's own looks lightweight and easy to manouver. Thats the bit you'll get your money's worth out of. harry was in his stroller from about 4 or 5 months I think - he liked to see what was going on. The travel system we bought had a really bulky, heavy stroller so I got hacked off with it pretty quickly. I think as long as the buggy bit is sturdy, light and easy to push around, you'll make it worthwhile. x

MM we moved last year. holy shite it's horrible - I forgot how bad! But we're in now and if you work hard you can make your new place like home and mostly unpacked in a week - we did and within 2 days of moving in our house felt more like home than our flat ever did.


AFM - please tell me at least ONE of you is completely knackered..... Honestly I am just so tired and I still can't do even the simplest household task without getting completely puffed out and needing to lie down. I put some washing in earlier and I felt like i'd just run for a bus..... Surely this isn't right? My MW phoned earlier to see how it all went at hospital and i told her I was still very breathless and actually she didn't sound very bothered which annoyed me a bit... maybe i'm worrying about nothing but i certainly wasn't this bad when I was carrying H and I am no fatter or less fit than i was then.


----------



## curlew

DM totally with you on the puffed out and knackered feeling. This morning I was walking around town for an hour and had to go and sit down for a coffee as I was tired.

I have just dusted our bedroom, the livingroom, diningroom and hall and am now having a rest cause Im shattered again.:sleep:


----------



## Tor81

Freckles, very pretty!

SK, so glad you're home & well. Naughty little Jake! :)

BlueBear, I love the chair you've bought.

DM, yes, me, I'm completely shattered. Could fall asleep now if I was allowed! And I feel SO unfit, I'm out of breath walking up one flight of stairs!!

I'm designated driver tonight to go to the leaving do of the guy DH has replaced, so will have loads of his new colleagues to meet and I'm really not feeling sociable today, all I want is my PJs, a pizza, a DVD & my settee.

The breast milk ice cream has grossed me out, although I don't know what would be worse, eating someone else's or a stranger eating yours!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh but Tor, think of all those lovely antibodies! :rofl:


----------



## BlueViolet

MM, good luck with the move! It's stressful, but exciting at the same time. 

Bb, that's a cute bouncy chair. 

Fifi, it's a really nice stroller! It's got everything! I'm looking at similar ones, but I can't narrow it down. I'm thinking my husband will have to be the tie breaker.

DM, I am constantly tired too. I think it's normal. My kitchen is a bit small and I keep a lot of stuff in the basement, so I'm constnatly going up and down the stairs. I get out of breath so easily, it's sad. The problem is that our organs are getting pushed up into the rib cage to make room for the baby. I heard that around now the rib cage starts to expand by about 2-3" to allow the lungs room to expand during breathing. It should get better soon! Also, I'm sure the interrupted sleep isn't helping.

Tor, good luck tonight! Can you try to get out of it? I think pregnancy is always a good excuse to get out of stuff :)

I just made crepes. Best lunch ever! I tried the Nutella filling with powdered sugar and whipped cream on top. It was delicious. I always manage to find a different recipe to use each time I make them and this time I found this one and it turned out great. I just added a touch of vanilla to the batter. 

https://allrecipes.com//Recipe/basic-crepes/Detail.aspx

I feel so guilty for eating sweets and watching trash reality TV, but it's so awesome at the same time. I'm watching "Bethany Getting Married" and it's so nuts. This woman is such a control freak and she's trying to plan a wedding in a month. It's hysterical!


----------



## fifi-folle

Thanks girls. Sorry for the slow reply I just went for an hours nap, slept really soundly too! So DM you're def not the only tired one. Breathlessness too, me and another girl who goes to pregnancy yoga were rushing up to the class and totally puffed out by the time we got there. The lungs are shoved up and not able to expand properly so you don't get as much oxygen in.


----------



## Tor81

DragonMummy said:


> oh but Tor, think of all those lovely antibodies! :rofl:

Eewww :wacko:


----------



## Tor81

BV, I'd love to get out of it but I'm trying to be a supportive wife for the first couple of months on DH's new job, hopefully then he'll be supportive of me in my last couple of months of pregnancy when I'm bound to be a pain! Plus they won't be able to drink if I'm not there to drive them, it's almost an hour away.

Just got home from work and am lying in the bed, only got half an hour to get ready but gone are the days when I make a big effort!

And BV, your crepes sound amazingly yummy. :)

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hopefully she'll go head down in a few weeks - that should make a bit more room. Harry was head down from 26 weeks (not that it stopped the little fekker changing his mind midway through labour!!) so hopefully she won't be much longer. i am carrying a lot higher this time round - my bump with H was quite solid at the bottom whereas this time its all right under my ribs!


----------



## mummymarsh

ladies ive made it seem more exciting lol...

we are on RAF base so literally moving 2 roads up... not a new area or anything but still dead excited bout getting 3 bed house :)


xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Evening all!

Had SUCH a hectic day today! I'm sooooo knackared!

Glad to hear Sofie and Blue are ok!

Sorry your Birthday meal didn't go too good Starry :hugs:

Our old neighbor who is like family took us out shopping today and out for lunch which I thought was really kind! :) She got some pj's for Holly and 2 tops, 2 pretty sleepsuits, an outfit, a huggies newborn kit thingy and a big pack of wipes for Lorelai! I'm so touched that she got all of that for the girls :cloud9:
I then had to go and pick up my new glasses...... Yup braces and glasses for me. I had to grow out my fringe and cut my hair so I don't look like ugly betty :( I was hoping to have my braces off in time for the birth but I can't see it happening, I've just been told I have to have them on my lower teeth now too...Bad times! Oh well, at least my teeth will look lovely afterwards and I don't need my glasses all the time so it could be worse! :dohh:
I'm off to an nct fair tomorrow to have a look around. I doubt I'll get anything though as we only have the travel system and a couple of odds and ends to get now... But, I'm sure I'll manage to find something! 

What sort of movement is everyone getting? Sometimes- usually in the evening I get kicks but otherwise it's flutters still- does that sound about right? I had nothing today until 5 when I had about 5 mins of faint flutters and thats been it! :shrug:

Well I've eaten my own bodyweight in crappy sugary food today so I can look forward to an ever expanding arse as well as stomach! :dohh:

xxxx


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! The baby has not moved!! I have tried everything, hoping he moves soon. 
On the up side I got my pumpkin patch delivery and it's lovely, very cute clothes! And I also got my dresses from asos, 2 out of 3 are keepers and 2 tops from top shop, good times! 
Looking forward to a big sleep! 

I haven't caught ip on everyones posts so I'm sorry this one is very one-sided but I hope everything is good with everyone, yippee it's the weekend!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann me and pumpkin Patch have a real love affair going on...


----------



## Clareabell

Evening, I have only just got in from work after starting at 8am this morning I have had a terrible day!! I went out to do a routine review of an older lady in a nursing home. From the start it was apparent that she was receiving shitty care. She looked terrible plus her room had the terrible odour. 

Although I had a pretty good idea what the smell was I asked the nursing staff to come into the room an explain it to me. They went on to say that the lady had to pressure sores (basically rotting flesh) on the soles of her feet. At this point i become very concerned how an immobile resident who is bed bound can get pressure sores on the soles of her feet. Of course the nursing staff had no answer.

I went on to give them a bollocking telling them that it can only off happened from her slipping down the bed to the point where her feet are touching the base of the bed and being left there for long periods of time. 

I was so pissed off I made them remove the dressings to I could have a look at the sores and photo them so I could show them to a nursing colleague back at the office. 

I have never seen anything like it in my life. Literally the soles of both her feet are giant deep ulcers! The smell was unbearable. This lady was in hospital in November and only returned to the home in December and had no sores on discharge from hospital so they have appeared in 3 months! Savage, so the rest of the day has been spent moving this lady out of the home into alternative accommodation and getting her medical treatment. A visit that should of taken an hour ended up taking the whole day!!

Sorry to rant on but I get seriously pissed off with the shabby standard of care provided in nursing homes. 

Anywho am back home now so will try and catch up! :winkwink:

DM - Sorry Harry is unwell, hopefully the steroids take effect soon and he perks up and you get a better nights sleep. Your not alone with the tiredness im constantly knackered and physical activity is definitely getting harder.

Mel - Sounds like you had a fab day with your friend! Shame about work tonight but hopefully your shift will go quickly. 

Freckles - Your wedding pick is stunning, you are stunning!! I wish I had buggered off on my wedding day would be much less stressful than feeding the 500 like we did. 

Wez, Starry - Sorry that you were unwell, hope you feel better soon. :flower:

MummyM - Yay for moving, Its always exciting to move into a bigger place and get more room!! 

BlueB - Yay for the bouncer, Its really cute!! I need to get my arse in gear and start purchasing some baby stuff. 

Tor - What a good wife you are driving your husband so he can drink!! Better than me! :blush:

Wow that was a long post, so cant be bothered to cook. Duncan is working til 10pm so im going to have crisp sandwiches for dinner! Yes I am a disgrace!


----------



## melissasbump

i think we all have disgusting eating habits!
So far today i have eaten..
a bowel of porridge (good yes?)
an apple (very good)
a rather large slice of victoria sponge cake (bad)
Mcchicken sandwich meal and onion rings (very bad)
A whole large bar of galaxy chocolate (terrible!)
3 jaffa cakes
A portion of potato wedges 
A large chicken/mushroom pasty.

And ive still got a mac cheese ready meal to eat plus probaly more cake! Im completly insatiable at the moment!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Clarea, that was an awful story about the nursing home. Poor old lady. I don't know how people can be so neglectful. 

Doodle, I wouldn't worry about the glasses and the braces. I'm sure you'll look beautiful. You can buy some really nice stylish frames and they can be fun. Or you can get contact lenses. Then the braces will come off eventually and your teeth will look great :) 

I just got back from playing with the dog outside. The snow is so deep that we were both covered in it and cold when we finally got back in. He got a ton of clumps in his fur; it looked hysterical. I should have taken a picture. Now that he's warm he is napping and I'm tempted to nap too. The roads are still not clear, so I doubt we're going out tonight.


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh melissa I feel better now! I've been eating badly all day! Example, today:

Frys turkish delight followed by 1 slice peanut butter toast. (Yep, that was breakfast!)

2 pieces chicken and chips at kfc.

2 croissants.

Quorn cottage pie.

Fudge choc yoghurt.

And probably more later!!

xx


----------



## melissasbump

Doodlepants said:


> Oooh melissa I feel better now! I've been eating badly all day! Example, today:
> 
> Frys turkish delight followed by 1 slice peanut butter toast. (Yep, that was breakfast!)
> 
> 2 pieces chicken and chips at kfc.
> 
> 2 croissants.
> 
> Quorn cottage pie.
> 
> Fudge choc yoghurt.
> 
> And probably more later!!
> 
> xx

i hear you girlfriend!! lol xx


----------



## MrsWez

i've eaten a:
A sausage egg and cheese breakfast sandwich with fruit/veggie juice
About a dozen oreos.
Drank decaff earl grey tea and gatorade. 
And a brownie


----------



## DragonMummy

I made a devils food cake. You can imagine how today's gone for me!!!

breakfast: slice (well, chunk lol) of fresh bread and butter plus a glass of mars milk

lunch: 2 more doorstops of fresh bread with nasty shippams chicken paste yummah - which has repeated on me ever since. Plus a mandarin yogurt and a creme egg


snack - wedge of cake and a cuppa

tea: pizza. more cake.


----------



## Starry Night

Sofie, glad to hear that you're OK.


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel am wondering whether you had a bowl of porridge or a bowel.... suppose either could be correct. That's my favourite typo today :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh the shame!!!!

I have just done probably the stupidest thing ever! I will be reminded of it for the rest of my life by Martyn.... *hangs head in shame*

Martyn popped out so I decided to use my ladyshave to do my legs and underarms before my bath... all fine. 
I went to do my bikini line and couldn't! I can't see properly from my bump! (Now, when re-laying this story back to M he burst into laughter at this point- to which I had to tell him not to laugh yet- it gets much, much worse....)
I remember Fox saying about using a mirror to see. Ok, I thought I'll put my mirror above the toilet and shave over the loo (Sorry, probably should have warned you- TMI!).
So I'm shaving away and I suddenly thought "Ooh I'd better be careful not to drop this!"- At that precise moment I drop my ladyshave down the toilet :rofl: I try to fish it out but push it further down so I run off (naked as I'm about to get in the bath) to find a coathanger or something to fish it out, all the while panicing as I hear the 'Buuuuzzzzzzzzz' coming from the toilet..... I run back and try with the coathanger to no avail. I should probably mention at this point that I can't just stick my hand in as I had had a quick wee before shaving.... (I'll flush after I shave I had previously thought!) so I had the genius idea of flushing the chain- surely my ladyshave is too big to flush down too!?! Then I can just fish it out....WRONG! I stood in disbelief as I heard it Buuzzzzzzzz down the drain.
I didn't know whether to laugh or cry.........
This is by far the stupidest pregnancy thing I have done. Ever!


----------



## melissasbump

Doodlepants said:


> Oh the shame!!!!
> 
> I have just done probably the stupidest thing ever! I will be reminded of it for the rest of my life by Martyn.... *hangs head in shame*
> 
> Martyn popped out so I decided to use my ladyshave to do my legs and underarms before my bath... all fine.
> I went to do my bikini line and couldn't! I can't see properly from my bump! (Now, when re-laying this story back to M he burst into laughter at this point- to which I had to tell him not to laugh yet- it gets much, much worse....)
> I remember Fox saying about using a mirror to see. Ok, I thought I'll put my mirror above the toilet and shave over the loo (Sorry, probably should have warned you- TMI!).
> So I'm shaving away and I suddenly thought "Ooh I'd better be careful not to drop this!"- At that precise moment I drop my ladyshave down the toilet :rofl: I try to fish it out but push it further down so I run off (naked as I'm about to get in the bath) to find a coathanger or something to fish it out, all the while panicing as I hear the 'Buuuuzzzzzzzzz' coming from the toilet..... I run back and try with the coathanger to no avail. I should probably mention at this point that I can't just stick my hand in as I had had a quick wee before shaving.... (I'll flush after I shave I had previously thought!) so I had the genius idea of flushing the chain- surely my ladyshave is too big to flush down too!?! Then I can just fish it out....WRONG! I stood in disbelief as I heard it Buuzzzzzzzz down the drain.
> I didn't know whether to laugh or cry.........
> This is by far the stupidest pregnancy thing I have done. Ever!

:thumbup::haha::happydance:
Doodles you made me laugh out loud! Oh bless you sounds like somthing i could quite easily do! xx


----------



## SugarBeth

mummySS said:


> Beth/Jill - the mere mention of chocolate pie is making me drool at 9 in the morning... I have become obsessed with chocolate this past month!

:haha: I'm exactly the same! I didn't touch chocolate for my whole pregnancy, but the last three weeks I've been absolutely chocolate craved! The pie was so good that I wanted to eat it all! My husband is so lucky I love him enough to let him have some (despite the fact that I originally made it for him. :blush: )



melissasbump said:


> Beth.. why is it that after reading your posts about all your cooking i want to rush to my cupboards and do the same! im so coming to yours for dinner if im ever in the neighbourhood! x

 Haha, you'd be welcomed! I love cooking and baking, it's one of my favorite things to do. I really wanted to start a whole cooking blog to keep track of what I made, how it came out, and putting up all the pictures I take of the food (what can I say, I'm proud of what I make! :blush:) but I know the moment baby comes, the blog will probably die for quite a while, so I just combined it with my baby blog.


As for eating habits, my husband made grilled hotdogs for his lunch today, and I absolutely couldn't resist having one. I cut up a bunch of onions, and loaded it up with ketchup, mustard, relish and onions. I enjoyed every last bite, it was so yummy! I've been going crazy to have one ever since I got pregnant!

I've mainly been eating well though lately, I ate through my entire chocolate stash a while ago (except that one last slice of chocolate pie I've been carefully saving) and haven't had the extra money to buy more (which is good in a way, I've been trying my best to have an excuse to stay away from it). Instead I've been making large salads with bunches of veggies, and eating salted up carrot sticks for snacks along with necterines and peaches. Maybe finally eating properly has led me into this extra energy?

I was up until about 5:30 AM last night, btw. The super energy wouldn't go away! When I finally got myself to fall asleep, I had all the worst pregnancy nightmares which meant I got very little sleep. I'm awake now though, and ready to go scrub my bathroom from top to bottom and shampoo my rugs. This energy is quickly becoming my best friend, I hope it decides to stick around (but please, enough with the nighttime insomnia! Not fun!)


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Mel am wondering whether you had a bowl of porridge or a bowel.... suppose either could be correct. That's my favourite typo today :rofl:

Oh trust you to pick up on that DIV! :haha:
Well actually as you mentioned it, the one bonus with me eating so much is that im having good empty outs the other end! Sorry TMI!! X


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodles, your story is so funny! Did you manage to fish it out? LOL 

I also love our food discussions. I noticed I've been eating some weird things lately. So far today:

maple oatmeal
cup of coffee
glass of orange juice
3 crepes with Nutella, powdered sugar and whipped cream
glass of milk
egg salad sandwich
one orange
tropical skittles


----------



## DragonMummy

melissasbump said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Mel am wondering whether you had a bowl of porridge or a bowel.... suppose either could be correct. That's my favourite typo today :rofl:
> 
> Oh trust you to pick up on that DIV! :haha:
> Well actually as you mentioned it, the one bonus with me eating so much is that im having good empty outs the other end! Sorry TMI!! XClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## fifi-folle

Doodles you gave me a great laugh with that!


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG Doodles a little bit of wee came out after reading that.... :haha:


----------



## Clareabell

My goodness is anyone watching embarrassing bodies, and problems in pregnancy!!! Piles, thrush and genital warts!! Rough!!


----------



## melissasbump

Clareabell said:


> My goodness is anyone watching embarrassing bodies, and problems in pregnancy!!! Piles, thrush and genital warts!! Rough!!

Didnt know they were filming you DM..You never mentioned it.....:haha: xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Doodle I am actually crying with laughter!!

Thats the funniest thing I have ever heard!

Whilst we are on the subject of stupid things I had someone call me a fat arse today! :wacko: - I wouldn't of minded but I had a top on that said hands off the bump onit but this guy actually thought I was just a fat arse!

He must of been only 16ish but was probably about 18stone!

To his 'Fat Arse' comment I said 'I'm not fat I am pregnant, What's your excuse fatty!' :haha: 

Then this old woman who must of been in her 70's starting laughing her head off! she then repeated what I said to him!!

'Yeah she's pregnant! Whats your excuse fatty!' 

It was unbelievably funny!

:flower:


----------



## kelzyboo

Glad you and baby are ok sofie, they do love to scare us don't they lol
Mine was the most active he's ever been yesterday and has hardly moved today, i'm sure hes ok as he has moved a little but it's worrying really!

I could move my daughter's schools but i'm reluctant to because its a huge change for her and part of her ASD means she doesn't cope well with change, i don't want to put her through all that if i don't have to. I've decided to ask for a review meeting to discuss what they are doing to meet her needs, this isn't just school it will be an official meeting and hopefully that will make a difference to the massive communication issues i am having with them. The problem is the headmistress, she has a terrible attitude toward children with extra needs to the point that she is very rude and has even told one mother of a child with autism that his behaviour was not his autism and he's just a naughty child (he has changed schools now), she was very nasty in the way she spoke of the child and i'd give his mother a medal for not punching her to be honest! She's a vile, arrogant and patronising woman and the only thing i fear about taking her on is controlling myself, if she speaks of my little girl with such disgust and small mindedness i'd be in serious danger of killing the bitch lol

I'm hoping a review will force them to co operate and have asked for them to be officially invited again to the course but i'm not holding my breath, if they refuse to meet her needs then i will change schools, i want her to recieve a proper education because shes a very intellegent girl, shes actually classed as gifted and talented (had to drop that in lol i'm so proud of her!). If they won't change their ways then i will find a school that can cater for her needs, i would just like to avoid that big change if i can!

Ranting again lol, can't seem to stop when i start it makes me so angry!

Hope everyones ok, i am almost sorted with the new laptop now lol finally, gonna go back and read what i've missed now although i won't reply because its so long ago no one will know what i'm talking about lol xxx


----------



## kelzyboo

lol sofie i cried laughing at that, hope he was embarrassed lol x


----------



## momma_of_2

Hello girls 

srry i havent been on in a while just been busy and sick alot the baby is doing good and my son is doing good he turns 4 in April he is growing up to fast and for you all who asked my due date is July 19th we get to find out the sex on march 4th i also have a question 

we are going over names and we have 4 names picked out 2 for a girl and 2 for a boy they are 

*Girl*
Jordynn Realyn Curtis 
Aria Lynn Curtis (spelled Ariyah)

*Boy*
Leland Matthew Curtis 
Hunter Allen Curtis 

my Fiance told me if its a girl i have all control of the name and if its a boy he gets to name him i just need opinions on what name yous like 

and also i have been losing weight im really not craving anything like i was with my son with my son i was craving everything and anything with this baby its not anything like that at all i have started to feel the baby move here and there it will move a few days take a couple day brake then move again it that normal ? 

and i am 19+3days along will be 20wks on tuesday


----------



## Doodlepants

Sofie thats so funny! Shut down by an old bid!

Well I'm glad I have managed to provide some entertainment with my stupidity!

Momma- I love all of those names! I couldn't pick one!

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Doodlepants said:


> Oh the shame!!!!
> 
> I have just done probably the stupidest thing ever! I will be reminded of it for the rest of my life by Martyn.... *hangs head in shame*
> 
> Martyn popped out so I decided to use my ladyshave to do my legs and underarms before my bath... all fine.
> I went to do my bikini line and couldn't! I can't see properly from my bump! (Now, when re-laying this story back to M he burst into laughter at this point- to which I had to tell him not to laugh yet- it gets much, much worse....)
> I remember Fox saying about using a mirror to see. Ok, I thought I'll put my mirror above the toilet and shave over the loo (Sorry, probably should have warned you- TMI!).
> So I'm shaving away and I suddenly thought "Ooh I'd better be careful not to drop this!"- At that precise moment I drop my ladyshave down the toilet :rofl: I try to fish it out but push it further down so I run off (naked as I'm about to get in the bath) to find a coathanger or something to fish it out, all the while panicing as I hear the 'Buuuuzzzzzzzzz' coming from the toilet..... I run back and try with the coathanger to no avail. I should probably mention at this point that I can't just stick my hand in as I had had a quick wee before shaving.... (I'll flush after I shave I had previously thought!) so I had the genius idea of flushing the chain- surely my ladyshave is too big to flush down too!?! Then I can just fish it out....WRONG! I stood in disbelief as I heard it Buuzzzzzzzz down the drain.
> I didn't know whether to laugh or cry.........
> This is by far the stupidest pregnancy thing I have done. Ever!

OMFG! Doodles you actually just repeated literally the same thing that happened to me the other night!
I hadnt divulged the info as i felt like a bit of a numpty! Lol. :blush:
Only difference is i am ashamed to say, even tho i had been for a wee....i put my hand in!! I couldnt think of what else to do!

I even did the running round naked thing as i forgot to put my towel in the bathroom before i got in the bath.....

Oh the shame.....


----------



## Tor81

Mel, I know what you mean about bad eating habits, I think we're all guilty, especially Clare and her crisp sandwich!!

Doodle, I love that you've just flushed your ladyshave down the toilet, made me laugh out loud. :). Have you been left half shaved?!

And just spooky that BlueBear did the exact same thing, our pregnancy brains are obviously developing.

xx


----------



## Squeeker

Hey all!

I haven't posted much (read: at all) lately, but I have been lurking every day!

DH and I had our anomaly scan today. Because of family history, we were booked for a level 2 scan which pretty much means better equipment and more time spent. Our scan actually lasted a whole hour, which was incredible, and I think they measured and focused on every inch of Dax (with the exception of the gender bits, as we remain team yellow!). After our scan we had a consult with the doctor who ensured us that everything with Dax is picture perfect! It's a huge relief for us!

https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/squeeker7/Dax19weeksbody.jpg

https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/squeeker7/Dax19weekssmile.jpg

The dates on the photos are wrong... the tech accidently put my due date as July 2 instead of July 22!

DH and I had a great end to our day, as well... he was able to feel Dax kick for the first time!!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Starry Night

Squeeker, congrats on the picture-perfect scan! The pictures turned out so great! I love how the baby is curled up.


----------



## fifi-folle

Beautiful pics Squeeker! And congrats on the kick!!

You girls are making me feel bad about having been no where near my bikini line in weeks! The girls at yoga were all talking about it too, and whether you're planning to get waxed before the birth, I am very much in the lazy camp of if I can't see it, it doesn't exist! Poor DH! Must defuzz soon! At least living in Scotland we only have about 2 days where it's warm enough to expose legs and underarms :lol:


----------



## Doodlepants

:rofl: I can't belive you did it too blue! I feel better now!
Yes, I am now half shaved! Oh the shame, I'm going out to buy another today!
We were laughing this morning as we heard a funny sort of buzzing from outside (I doubt it was the LS) but I did have to make a joke about the possibility of it being my LS as it did have energiser betteries in! :rofl:

Squeeker- Beautiful piccies!!! They're really clear!
xxxx


----------



## Hann12

Morning all, longsleep for me, had a dream that the baby was born a boy but then half way through the dream it became a girl - weird! 

Funny story doodles and blue, totally the kind of thing that would happen to me! 

I like Aria as a name if I had to pick from the girls but prob because jordynn is the name of a reality tv star here - you prob don't have that issue!!


----------



## Hann12

Squeeker they are lovely scan photos and so clear! What do you think it is? My guess is girl :) 

I'm going to be out of pocket today until tomorrow lunch as going to Birmingham forcmy friends 30th so will check in after that. Wearing one of my new dresses and will look pregnant as thebump as finally popped as it should as I am a melon today and 20 weeks and half way!! Yippee to me! 
Have a good day!


----------



## Tor81

Congrats on your scan Squeeker, great news that everything is looking good, & you were lucky to get some really good scan pics. 

I can't wait until DH can feel baby move, recently he's started being much more touchy feely of my bump which is lovely, last night when we were out with his new colleagues whenever he referred to baby he would give me a little pat or a rub! I think we're both liking the fact that I'm starting to actually looking pregnant, it is about time!

Fifi, you're not the only one not defuzzing, I do my underarms and also lower legs if I'm wearing a skirt, but the bikini line has been totally neglected, its actually needs to be done this morning for the first time this pregnancy, and that's only because I'm off to spend the weekend with my girl friends in a posh hotel so we'll be using the pool etc!

Hann, enjoy your weekend up in Birmingham, if I wasn't going away you could have popped in for a cup of tea!

xx


----------



## curlew

morning all

just a quickie from me this morning.

MummyM - my brother was based at RAF Marham for a few years then went to Lossiemouth he then left the RAF about 6 years ago and is now in the police. Its a lovely camp and the houses are really nice. Hope you settle in quickly to your new house.

Doodles - your story about the ladyshave is soooo funy I burst out laughing reading it.

Sofie - love you giving that ignorant teenager a piece of your mind and good on the old lady for backing you up.

AFM - had a terrible attack of wind last night both up and down. I had really bad pains in my bump until about 4am :growlmad: fortunately all gone now but it was not pleasant. Am going to just eat fairly small meals today as that's two days in a row I have had indigestion. Think the baby must be squishing my intestines/stomach.

Right off to get food shopping seeing as OH is here to push the trolley and lug the bags and then home to do ironing whilst he changes the radiator in the bathroom - exciting saturday!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Oh my gosh, curlew. You and I are going through the same thing. My bump has been achy for two days now. I always imagine the worst but I figure that it has to be indigestion as I have the nastiest farts. TMI, but they don't even smell healthy and going to the bathroom is physically draining. I do feel a little bit nauseous from it all but my nausea has never fully gone away since first trimester and does rear its ugly head from time to time--albeit in a more muted fashion. I'm also guessing it has to do with organs squishing up together so I'm going to be trying smaller portion-sizes (normally I can pack it in) and healthier options.

My mom is taking me to register for baby items today so I hope that goes well. I'm starting to wonder if I've been doing too much lately. SiL is planning my shower for end of March so I can have one before we move. It was going to be our side of the family but Dh's side wasn't planning anything so we decided to invite them too. Their side is very small so I didn't think it was a big deal. We didn't have their contact info so I contacted dh's aunt who is like a second mother to me. Then I was talking to dh's cousin who is also my best friend and she said, "don't worry, my mom will know who all to invite". And I was like um....we're just inviting close family (aunts & first cousins) and a few of my closest friends. I'm thinking my aunt is going to start inviting people from her side of the family....if she offers to help plan and make food it won't be a big deal but my SiL has two little kids and my family is already huge so I'm not sure how that will go over....I was planning on inviting one of my aunt's nieces from her side of the family but that's because we've been friends since babies (we were born 2 weeks apart and have been friends ever since). There has been some drama between the families recently so I'm not going to say anything!


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Ladies!! Sorry for the short message...been very busy at work this weekend!! I got a call from my doctors office saying my appointment for my 20 week scan is tomorrow!!! I thought it wasn't until Monday... Yay!! So excited!! Staying strong for team yellow!! Although I had a dream I peeked and it was a boy! :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

Jenni, no peeking! lol Good luck with the scan.

My scan with the specialist at the children's hospital has been bumped back another week because he's not going to be in. I could technically get the scan but then I wouldn't be able to go over the results with anyone which is the whole point.


----------



## Annamumof2

should i still be getting kicks low down?


----------



## Starry Night

Maybe that's just where he is sitting? I'm not quite as far as you but my baby is almost always resting right in my pelvic area. I'm starting to get a bit more tummy kicks but most are still aimed at the pubic area and cervix.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Annamumof2 said:


> should i still be getting kicks low down?

I would say yes because I have low kicks every now and again but most of the time I get kicks near my belly button :thumbup:


----------



## Annamumof2

Sofiekirsten said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> should i still be getting kicks low down?
> 
> I would say yes because I have low kicks every now and again but most of the time I get kicks near my belly button :thumbup:Click to expand...

just like me sometimes he moves and hes alittle near my belly botton, i am just scared that seeing as hes my 3rd he might end up breach as the other 2 was head down from 20ish weeks and they kicked high as far as i can remember


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Annamumof2 said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> should i still be getting kicks low down?
> 
> I would say yes because I have low kicks every now and again but most of the time I get kicks near my belly button :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> just like me sometimes he moves and hes alittle near my belly botton, i am just scared that seeing as hes my 3rd he might end up breach as the other 2 was head down from 20ish weeks and they kicked high as far as i can rememberClick to expand...

He might just take longer to turn to go head down :thumbup:

So I have started looking in the 3rd tri section more and more purely because I am getting sick of the 2nd tri it's all about nub guesses and crap so it's great to see different subjects in the 3rd tri!

Scary to know that in just 3 Weeks & 3 Days I am offically in the 3rd tri!

:flower:


----------



## curlew

Starry - glad someone else is having this too as its nice to know you are not the only one but in saying that I wouldn't wish it on anyone. On the way home from shopping I felt like I couldn't get a breath and it hurt when I tried to breathe due to the indigestion. I was on the verge of having a panic attack as I felt I wasn't getting any breathe then I burped and felt better. Its totally gross and not one of the nice aspects of having a baby at all.

Sofie - I know what you mean. I started reading third tri last week as I was getting bored with the second tri stuff and I still have over 6 weeks til I am in the third tri.:winkwink:

I'm still not really getting any proper kicks more like wriggles and they tend to be lower down on the left hand side. I was the same with DS and didn't really start to feel the kicks til I was 22 weeks.


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone,
Hope you're all having a nice weekend :)
I've just been given loads of clothes ranging from newborn to 6 months yay! I officially don't need to buy anymore 0-3 stuff which is a relief! It's all really nice stuff too- mainly mothercare, some bits from marks and pumpkin patch and some next :) It's always awkward when you're given stuff as everyone has different tastes but everything I got I would have bought myself! :)

Sofie- I know what you mean- I'm rubbish at nub guesses, I don't really get it?
It's scary looking at 3rd tri though!
I always said I'd do my hospital bag for 24 weeks but I'm nearly there and it feels too early still!
Has anyone thought a lot about what they're packing? I've decided to treat myself with all of my fave smellies and things in there! :)
xxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hope you're all having a nice weekend :)
> I've just been given loads of clothes ranging from newborn to 6 months yay! I officially don't need to buy anymore 0-3 stuff which is a relief! It's all really nice stuff too- mainly mothercare, some bits from marks and pumpkin patch and some next :) It's always awkward when you're given stuff as everyone has different tastes but everything I got I would have bought myself! :)
> 
> Sofie- I know what you mean- I'm rubbish at nub guesses, I don't really get it?
> It's scary looking at 3rd tri though!
> I always said I'd do my hospital bag for 24 weeks but I'm nearly there and it feels too early still!
> Has anyone thought a lot about what they're packing? I've decided to treat myself with all of my fave smellies and things in there! :)
> xxxx

i'm not gonna do my bag till about 30 weeks as the other times i did it really late but then i had my mother and sister there to help me fill it, i think i will have to try and find a list out again or even ask my midwife to write out a note of what i need


----------



## DragonMummy

@Anna - it's all completely irrelevant. Harry was head down from 26 weeks until 5 hours into labour and then decided he wanted to come out feet first. Wouldn't worry til the last couple of weeks. I'm still getting low kicks - think theyre still lying sideways at this point.

@Sof- i know what you mean about nub guesses. It's all so pointless. Might as well start a thread entitled guess my child's gcse results or future career - all bollocks.


@Curlew - am totally the same. Am sooo breathless and sometimes really struggle to get enough air in


----------



## MrsWez

Last night I was very sick, this morning I wake up with a sinus infection. WTF?! Hyperemesis + IBS + Sinus Infection = Very Unhappy Michele. Can I just work a normal week without getting sick?! DH wants me to work today, but I don't want to. I just want to curl up in a blanket and sleep.


----------



## DragonMummy

@ Doods - will treat myself to some nice jammmies and slippers I think as I will be in for a few days. I did 2 bags last time - one for me and one for Harry. I will be packing some bloody enormous pants - proper passion killers - all black just in case of nasty leaks. My own sanitary towels as the one the hospital provided would have fit in a pillow case 9same goes for anything labelled "maternity pads" - hell no!). I'll go to body shop before hand and get some nice smellies - will get ones that are the same as whatever body butter I am using at the time so I still smell like me. 

I have Tigers first few outfits all picked out - I got a few small baby bits as she'll be here at 38/39 weeks and her measurements are suggesting she will be a tiddler like H was. Again we'll be in for a couple of days so 3 babygrows, a couple of vests and hats, mitts (sainsburys - the only ones in the world that stay on!!), a cardi and a nice outfit to come home in. Also I will take her beautiful mamas and papas blanket, nappies, wipes and a nice changing mat for the bed, a couple of dummies just in case, her toy that Harry chose her, just to stick in her crib and keep him happy.... 

Then obviously we have to get a present for Harry Dragon from his baby sister. he is a MASSIVE fan of Octonauts on CBeebies and they are releasing a range of toys in April so will prob get him a nice selection of them and put them away til Baby's here.

Oh and lots of little bottles of water as hospital water tastes like bloody chlorine. Yummah.... But will only stick a couple in, DH can bring me more up later!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh mich I really think you've been through enough. Curl up and sleep. Tell your DH to get stuffed!!! :hugs:


----------



## BlueViolet

Lazy Saturday morning for me. My husband said he has a lot of work to catch up on, so I left him alone in the office. When I stopped in for a sec he was playing video games. Work, eh? Must resist the urge to nag because it's not a good look for me, but it drives me crazy. 

Squeeker, great pictures! Glad the baby is okay.

Hann and Tor, have fun this weekend! I would like to do something a bit more exciting too, but looks like we're having dinner with the in-laws and that's about it. 

Curlew, hope your stomach doesn't act up again. Not fun!

Starry, hope your shower turns out well! There is some drama with mine and I wish it wasn't the case, but it will work out one way or another. About the scan, you might want to go get it and wait for the results if you're curious. The tech told me much more information than the doctor. She answered all my questions as we were going through the scan. Then the doctor pretty much said "it's all normal" and that was it. It's up to you, of course. 

Jenni, good luck with your scan :) 

Anna, yeah, the baby is still down below. The uterus is up to our belly button by now, so the baby is just below the belly button. 

Curlew, I'm not getting very strong kicks either. I think it's taking some time for me to recognize when the baby is moving. It feels more like a vibration than a deliberate kick.

Doodle, congrats on scoring some free stuff. I'm loving hand-me-downs. Some of the ones I've gotten have looked brand new. I know what you mean about packing a hospital bag. I thought about it just in case since we're 45min away from the birthing center, but it still feels too early. I think at 24 weeks there is 50% viability, so that's an important date. Since I had that scare with the spotting I've asked my husband to figure out where the nearest ER is just in case. I'm starting to get paranoid. Every time I use the bathroom I check to see if there is more spotting. Fortunately, nothing since and I hope it stays that way. 

Wez, hope you feel better. That's a lot of stuff to have to deal with all at once. Sleep should help, so I hope you don't end up having to work instead.

DM, you've got a good list for what to pack. I'm thinking I'm going to bring some music and books just in case there's lots of waiting. Plus, need lots of snacks. Energy bars don't go bad, so I'm thinking I'll stock up on those. I have to start washing a few outfits just in case. I've been waiting to cut off the tags in case the tech was wrong and we're having a boy instead. Perhaps I'll pack a few neutral outfits.


----------



## SugarBeth

So, my pregnancy hormones finally caught up to me! Last night I got so frustrated that I ended up crying in the middle of my kitchen floor, surrounded by corn starch. It was just amazing how many things kept going wrong, my pie crust was wet and sticky and wouldn't hold apples, my dog wouldn't stop growling at the microwave, I kept dropping apples to the floor (which my dog would run over, grab, then return to the microwave to growl), I ran out of two pie ingredients, I set my phone in a puddle of water and killed it (after I had the timer set on it, didn't realize the phone had died until AFTER the pie started to burn), and I had corn starch that hit me on the head and spilled all over the floor. 

Right before my phone died, I texted my husband crying and told him how upset I was, and that I really needed flour and a hug. He stopped at the store on his way home, bought me flour, and also some of my favorite cup cakes to make me feel better. (He also gave me that big hug I needed.) To end the night we went upstairs and watched movies until we fell asleep, I definitely went to bed happy (which I really didn't think I would. I was SO miserable before he came home!)

So much for me being able to say that I was getting through this pregnancy unscathed by hormones!


----------



## Doodlepants

Ooh I hadn't thought of taking a changing mat! Duh! I'll have one in the change bag anyway... I'm so stupid sometimes!
I also have the big black granny pants! I have bought a pack of maternity towels but since I don't love the feel of about 5 inches of padding between my legs I think I shall get some night time ones!
I'm hoping I won't be in too long but will probably still do us a a bag each- by the time you stuff in all your pj's etc there's not much room left!
I'm going to get some travel size smellies so I can save on room!- And money :rofl: I'm treating myself to some Elemis stuff. I used to use it all the time as I worked with it but I no longer have the cash now I have a doodle to keep!
I think new posh pj's sound like a good idea too. Someone gave me some blooming marvelous ones that have 2 tops- one maternity with support and one with feeding clips. It's very nice but not very glam!
Is anyone else taking flip flops for the shower? I know that sounds really weird but I hate the feel of public shower floors/ swimming pool floors etc on my feet!- Is that too odd or will I get away with it? I don't want everyone to think I'm odd!

I hope you got your day with a blanket Mrs Wez! It sounds no fun at all being so ill :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hey Ladies,

This is my list that I have on what I am taking to the hospital with me anything you think I should add let me know!

Bag for me

&#8226;	Nighties & PJ&#8217;s
&#8226;	Slippers
&#8226;	Dressing Gown
&#8226;	Change of clothes
&#8226;	Disposable knickers
&#8226;	Socks
&#8226;	Toothbrush
&#8226;	Showering toiletries
&#8226;	Pregnancy notes
&#8226;	IPod
&#8226;	Magazine & Snacks
&#8226;	Hairbrush
&#8226;	Phone & Charger
&#8226;	Headbands

Bag for Jake

&#8226;	Vests x3
&#8226;	Babygrows x3
&#8226;	Couple of changes of clothes x3
&#8226;	Bibs x3
&#8226;	Hats x2
&#8226;	Scratch mits x2
&#8226;	Nappies 
&#8226;	Cotton wool balls
&#8226;	Babywipes
&#8226;	Pramsuit
&#8226;	Car seat
&#8226;	Dummies
&#8226;	Ready-made bottles
&#8226;	Muslin Squares
&#8226;	Changing Mat


----------



## mummymarsh

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> This is my list that I have on what I am taking to the hospital with me anything you think I should add let me know!
> 
> Bag for me
> 
> 	Nighties & PJs
> 	Slippers
> 	Dressing Gown
> 	Change of clothes
> 	Disposable knickers
> 	Socks
> 	Toothbrush
> 	Showering toiletries
> 	Pregnancy notes
> 	IPod
> 	Magazine & Snacks
> 	Hairbrush
> 	Phone & Charger
> 	Headbands
> 
> Bag for Jake
> 
> 	Vests x3
> 	Babygrows x3
> 	Couple of changes of clothes x3
> 	Bibs x3
> 	Hats x2
> 	Scratch mits x2
> 	Nappies
> 	Cotton wool balls
> 	Babywipes
> 	Pramsuit
> 	Car seat
> 	Dummies
> 	Ready-made bottles
> 	Muslin Squares
> 	Changing Mat

dont forget change like pound coins- 
id scrap the changing mat (unless you get one with ya changing bag like a foldable travel one)

when you say disposable knickers do u mean disposable knickers or just some cheap big knickers you dont mind ruining??? i bought cheap pack of 5 from sainsburies 
dont forget whatever ya gonna give birth in.... i am choosing husbands long t shirt :winkwink::haha:

do you live near hospital???

first few months my baby will only wear babygrows i found them much easier than faffing with t shirts and trousers and socks etc 

breast pads and maternity pads in your bag.. id say at least 5 packs of maternity pads...

xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

right this is my top tip - listen well

DON'T GET DISPOSABLE KNICKERS!!! THEY ARE VILE!!!

They tear, they are uncomfortable and THEY RUB!!!!


Go to Primarni or Spazda and get a 5 pack of the biggest all cotton black knickers you can get.

You will thank me later....


----------



## DragonMummy

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> This is my list that I have on what I am taking to the hospital with me anything you think I should add let me know!
> 
> Bag for me
> 
> 	Nighties & PJs
> 	Slippers
> 	Dressing Gown
> 	Change of clothes
> 	Disposable knickers
> 	Socks
> 	Toothbrush
> 	Showering toiletries
> 	Pregnancy notes
> 	IPod
> 	Magazine & Snacks
> 	Hairbrush
> 	Phone & Charger
> 	Headbands
> 
> Bag for Jake
> 
> 	Vests x3
> 	Babygrows x3
> 	Couple of changes of clothes x3
> 	Bibs x3
> 	Hats x2
> 	Scratch mits x2
> 	Nappies
> 	Cotton wool balls
> 	Babywipes
> 	Pramsuit
> 	Car seat
> 	Dummies
> 	Ready-made bottles
> 	Muslin Squares
> 	Changing Mat

Wouldn't bother with a dressing gown - mat wards are hotter than a camel's hot bits. A light cardi will be fine. I took 3 part jammies with me with trousers, vest top and a little wrap cardi and i never even put the cardi on!

Re Jake's clothes, don't bother with outfits - just vests, babygrows, a cardi, a hat and some mitts, then maybe a cute outfit for taking him home. Also,re the pramsuit, it will be july - I seriously doubt he'll need it! A cardi or a light jacket will be fine as you'll have a blankie over his legs when he's in his car seat. But otherwise that's pretty much it. You'll have about 7 years worth of "be my bitch" credits with DH anyway so you can send him away for your every whim anyway! :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bear

Wow all this hospital bag talk, i hadnt even thought about it! My mum has given me a bag to use but judging by the stuff you ladies are listing i may have to get a bigger bag!

having said that we only live max 20 mins from the hospital so im thinking my hubby and parents will just be sent back and forth as i want stuff!

Just got in from work, stuffed myself with chippy dinner and brought loads of crap to have for afters :)

I really need to stop buying baby clothes now...its getting silly. Ive got loads and ive got loads coming from my sister but i just cant help it when i see cute stuff and its reduced! Tonights bargain was a t-shirt and dungaree set....


----------



## DragonMummy

plus the huge pile of crap I sent you today! :rofl:


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, I love your suggestions. You crack me up. I was going to pack some panties I didn't mind ruining, but you're probably right...I should go buy a cheap pack. I started washing the hospital baby clothes and sterilized the pacifiers. Then I realized we don't have baby wipes and I nearly freaked out. We also need to go out and pick out a car seat. I've been putting it off because we still don't know what stroller we want to get and it would be nice if they were compatible. I don't know where this nesting instinct kicked in so strong. I need to be ready right now and I'm not. Meanwhile, my husband's been looking at me like I lost it...probably true, but he needs to play along anyhow.


----------



## mummymarsh

blue_bear, this is good idea.. if u get just essentials for an other night stay and you end up having to stay in longer then you send husband back :) 

thats what they are for at end of the day :)

i havent bought anything for baby yet :0 im desperate too but we r just sooo skint right now.. pay day monday tho..... even tho money is already spent on bills and new bed for my 2 year old daughter :/

xxx


----------



## BlueViolet

Bb, I just saw your post. I'm the same way. I bought so much stuff on sale. I can't help myself. One of my friends came over and I showed her the baby closet and she made me promise I wouldn't buy more stuff before the shower. I promised I wouldn't, but easier said than done. I counted and I have 25 outfits already, not including the swaddling blankets. Ops!


----------



## melissasbump

oh god lists.... and long ones...


----------



## DragonMummy

ahem.... might have bought 2 more outfits for Tigertastic today....


----------



## melissasbump

i live 5 mins from the hospital so when i forget most of it OH will be backwards and forwards. would i get laughed at if i took a suitcase??


----------



## Blue_bear

DM deffo not crap!!

I think i have enough to dress twins though honestly....:blush:

Have loads of blankets too. I cant seem to find any fitted sheets for my cot though, think im being a div....:shrug:


----------



## melissasbump

Blue_bear said:


> DM deffo not crap!!
> 
> I think i have enough to dress twins though honestly....:blush:
> 
> Have loads of blankets too. I cant seem to find any fitted sheets for my cot though, think im being a div....:shrug:

B Bear i got cot sheets from Asda, really good price i think they were 2 packs for £10


----------



## DragonMummy

BB just look on ebay. x


Mel just take an overnight bag with your overnight bits and a few bits for Baby then demand as required! Or you could divide into "labour bag" - so music, snacks, camera (for the all important fanny shots) massage oil, old tshirt, bikini top if you're going in the water, a couple of nappies and an outfit for baby, clean pants and a hairbrush.

Then pack a second bag with lovely smellies, some gorgeous maternity pyjamas (the bump is still there for a couple of weeks yet!!) more clothes and bits for bubs and entertainment for you.

x


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> BB just look on ebay. x
> 
> 
> Mel just take an overnight bag with your overnight bits and a few bits for Baby then demand as required! Or you could divide into "labour bag" - so music, snacks, camera (for the all important fanny shots) massage oil, old tshirt, bikini top if you're going in the water, a couple of nappies and an outfit for baby, clean pants and a hairbrush.
> 
> Then pack a second bag with lovely smellies, some gorgeous maternity pyjamas (the bump is still there for a couple of weeks yet!!) more clothes and bits for bubs and entertainment for you.
> 
> x

I think thats what i will do for my bags.

As for ebay, i have sold a load of stuff this week and am now trying my best NOT to spend the money we have made.....its so hard!


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> BB just look on ebay. x
> 
> 
> Mel just take an overnight bag with your overnight bits and a few bits for Baby then demand as required! Or you could divide into "labour bag" - so music, snacks, camera (for the all important fanny shots) massage oil, old tshirt, bikini top if you're going in the water, a couple of nappies and an outfit for baby, clean pants and a hairbrush.
> 
> Then pack a second bag with lovely smellies, some gorgeous maternity pyjamas (the bump is still there for a couple of weeks yet!!) more clothes and bits for bubs and entertainment for you.
> 
> x

Thanks, we shall probably have a similar conversation nearer the time though as im bound to forget, re the body shop stuff i posted the other day about a for £12 you get a £30 voucher for body shop. it was on www.moneysavingexpect.com and you get 90 days to spend it in the shop


----------



## Clareabell

The lists are scaring me! I'm starting to feel really under prepared! I have no idea what clothes I need for a newborn, and hadn't thought of light coat or a Cardigan until you mentioned it DM!


----------



## DragonMummy

ooooh result - LOVE bodyshop!

about half my ebay stuff has bids now, including the knickers! Still reckon I would get more for them if they were used.... :sick:


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire all you'll need really is vests, babygrows, a couple of cotton hats, scratch mitts and a cardi. Realistically that will sort you out for the first 6 months!


----------



## melissasbump

i meant www.moneysavingexpert.com, without the typo! x


----------



## DragonMummy

can't find the deal on the site :(


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> can't find the deal on the site :(

i cant now either! it was only a couple of daya ago, it was a link to the groupon site but i cant even look on that on my crappy work pc...


----------



## Clareabell

Thanks, I don't want to go overboard as I guess people will buy stuff for her too! What about blankets and cot a Moses basket bedding! I have tried to buy it 3 tmes get to mothercare become overwhelmed with what goes with what and walk out. ;)


----------



## DragonMummy

2 basket sheets, a couple of cellular blankets and a fleece blanket for in the buggy/car seat should see you right. Get fitted sheets as you tend to end up changing it in the middle of the night after a nappy leak so you don't want to be pissing about with flat sheets.


----------



## Clareabell

Thank you!! I may actually be able to make some progress this month. I haven't made any serious purchases yet as I find it daunting but have no probe spending £150 in mamas and papas on lots of stuff from the made with love range! Which not even I can justify as necessary baby equipment! ;)


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: amen sister!


----------



## Starry Night

Baby stuff is so overwhelming! I finally registered for baby stuff today and I'm so glad that I had my mom with me to basically say, you need this and you need that. Even so, I still got confused and just started zapping at stuff. Overlooking at my registry later I was scratching my head with a "what is that??". So some stuff will be a surprise! LOL I didn't really register for stuff like onesies, baby bottles, soothers or cups and spoons, etc, because those are kind of a given and I really don't care what colour or shape they come in. I did register for a small starter bottle kit but that's about it.

And I'm not even thinking about my maternity bag!! I feel like plugging my ears at the mention of "maternity pads" because I HATE bleeding from my vagina. lol I know no one is really a fan but I just hate it!!! It's so gross and icky and messy. My periods are always so super heavy that post-partum bleeding gets me into a panic. I think I may just breast feed while sitting on the toilet. Hope our future home has two bathrooms!!

BlueV, I couldn't keep my scan appointment if I wanted to. It was changed for me and I heard about it later. Anyways, here in Canada the technician isn't allowed to tell you anything. Often, they are nice and point things out to you (they are knowlegeable) but only the doctor can give you a diagnosis. And that's what I want. When I last saw the specialist he and a midwife sat with me for over an hour explaining things to me. So it's worth waiting for, IMO.

And I went over the email I sent to Dh's aunt. It's very clear that I was simply asking to forward invitations to specific people. I even went out of my way to mention dh's cousin's two daughters were invited as well since they are 13 and 9 years old and mature enough to come. And she said that she would let them know without mention of inviting anyone else. So perhaps the confusion only was on the part of my cousin/best friend. I am tempted to send a clarifying note to my aunt that this is a strictly family shower as it will be a large group already.


----------



## DragonMummy

Sorry to break this to you Starry but I bled for 8 weeks!!! It's gonna need some thought! 

And not sure any of us are a fan of menstruation :rofl:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hey Ladies!

So I thought I would do a bump picture and I have added my 19 week one for comparision.

19 Weeks & 4 Days



22 Weeks & 4 Days



:flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0084.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> right this is my top tip - listen well
> 
> DON'T GET DISPOSABLE KNICKERS!!! THEY ARE VILE!!!
> 
> They tear, they are uncomfortable and THEY RUB!!!!
> 
> 
> Go to Primarni or Spazda and get a 5 pack of the biggest all cotton black knickers you can get.
> 
> You will thank me later....

I got primark giant microfibre ones in a size bigger and I was so comfy!


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah I went to Sainsburys and got the biggest ones i could get. They were supposed to be for after the birth but have cracked them open already - omg amazing!!!


Is anyone planning a jungle themed nursery? Only i will be ebaying several items soon and wanted to give you guys first dibs. I have lion tiebacks, curtains, cotbed quilt, sheets etc etc.... although not sure where the quilt is right now :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

i am trying to source some cream gingham material to get my nursery curtains made, having thought it would be something i would find easily im having a bit of a mare with it i need to get them made because the nursery has 3 windows in in (2 small square ones) and i want curtains at the windows and not blinds. I know a lady to make them just struggling to find the material...


----------



## DragonMummy

Cath Kidston has some lovely fabrics for neutral nurseries - no cream gingham though.


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Cath Kidston has some lovely fabrics for neutral nurseries - no cream gingham though.

just looked, they are lovely but slightly out of my price range.:wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

haha yes i imagine they are out of most price ranges!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

what about this Melly

CLICK ME!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

or this looks a bit nicer

ooooh.... click me!


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> what about this Melly
> 
> CLICK ME!!!

ooh yes very interested in that! thankyou hunny!! xx:hugs::thumbup::happydance: 
Cant do much on this poxy computer, will jot the number down and enquire in the morning!


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> or this looks a bit nicer
> 
> ooooh.... click me!

Thats THE ONE!! You know when you get a picture in your head? that was exactly the picture i had in my head of what i wanted!

Good work Dragstar!!:hugs: xx


----------



## DragonMummy

hey anything to please!!! just stick gingham fabric beige into the search and a few similar ones come up. Just speak to your curtain maky friend about how much you need and what lining you should get - if you're not having blinds I would go for a SERIOUS lining... not so much for when they are a baby, but when theyre a bit older, summer is a bugger to get 'em to sleep!!!


----------



## melissasbump

yes was gonna go for blackout lining without a doubt! Thanks for your help hunny, i will be measuring and placing an order tomorrow for defo. 
Im being allowed home from work now so will catch up with you soon. Gotta drive in my sleepy state, not good x :wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

take it easy, hun x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

OMG I have the smelliest farts ever!

Oh the joys of pregnancy!

:rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Mine are like roses, Sof. Must just be you. :rofl:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:rofl:

Thanks DM!

:flower:


----------



## Jenni4

Good morning to you ladies!! Finally a chance to read up on all the posts I missed. I have not one single clothing item for baby yet. Haven't even thought about a hospital bag!! I wasn't planning on making the bag until about 36 weeks....??? Is that too late? I'm sure I will be buying clothes as soon as the summer items come out in stores, but I guess I'm just not in a hurry this time... Perhaps it's denial that I am actually going to have another baby!! Never pictured myself as the mother of two!! Anyhow....getting ready to go to my scan....DH is going with me to make sure I don't cheat! I'll try to post some pics later if they give me any good ones!! TTYL!!!


----------



## curlew

morning

Can't believe we are discussing hospital bags already - that makes it seem so close lol. I haven't done any packing or sorting for my bag although I have started a list of what may go in my bags. As I am having a c-section I know I will be in for 3-4 days so I am planning to take a bag with enough stuff for 2days to start and then have another bag packed that OH or my mum can bring in for me and take the used stuff away. Last time I packed for 2 days and was in hospital for 8 - luckily I had everything washed and in drawers and ready for DS coming home so people were able to pick up the extra's as I needed them.

DM - the £12 off a £30 spend that was on MSE was a two day offer for Wednesday and Thursday only, although you have 90 days to spend the voucher. That's why it has disappeared. Boots have 3 for 2 on loads of their stuff at the moment including sanctury and soap and glory plus you get a voucher for £5 of no7.

Melissa - the gingham fabric is lovely. I have yellow gingham for the baby's room and it is nice and fresh looking.

Well quiet day today not much planned. Will do some ironing and then may do some baking, I quite fancy some brownies mmmmmm. DS has swimming this afternoon but that's about us.


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies, been on holiday so catching up on everyone's posts! We have our 20 week scan on Thursday - I am SO nervous about it, worrying that the baby will be ok, will he/she be alright but I'm also excited about seeing the baby again as it's been ages! 

Jenni - I haven't bought anything yet for the baby, am waiting for the 20 week scan and the 'ok' I guess before I do. Although my sister has given my loads of her little boys newborn clothes - lots are neutral so we have plenty to get going with. I think that in the next few weeks after the scan, I'll be going mad and buying everything from then onwards though! 

Curlew - I wasn't planning to get my hospital bag ready until about 30 weeks, is that too late? Although I've got a good idea from people's posts here about what to put in it.

Has anyone else decided not to find out the gender of their baby? We were insistent that we would but now are changing our minds and thinking, how often do you get suprises like this?! Also, I'd love my husband to tell me the sex of the baby as soon as it's born - is anyone else staying team yellow?

Can't believe how fast time is going now, 20 weeks! xx


----------



## amand_a

My gosh. All this talk about packing bags is making me a little nervous. I really don't think its kicked in that I'm even pregnant!

I went to a baby market today and brought my first baby bits. only buying 000 (don't know how that works for you guys) as DD was 9lb 1oz, so never really fitted into the tiny sizes. Love markets tho all my bits were $1 ea and because there not in them for long they all look brand new!

RE nickers I had some nice bug black ones with DD but due to our unexpected c section one of the midwives suggested cheap men's jocks. sounds weird but they were super comfy and easily accommodated those lovely maternity pads.

I second fitted sheets! I dont know anyone who uses flats anymore. I generally turn my flats into smaller fitteds any way. As for bassinet sheets I used pillow cases (Mums suggestion) The mattress fits well inside and I just tucked the corners in.

The one thing I packed last time that I loved, was an eye mask. I had real difficulty sleeping during the day (DD was a bugger and would not sleep at night) It really helped and I found the pressure on my eyes soothing.

Yay for me I just passes another uni subject, pointless info I know but all in all I have had a super day.
Hoping everyone else got some rest over the weekend and I will be excitedly awaiting more scan results this week! Hugs to all!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yay on the uni pass, Amanda.

Loving the mens pants idea! I got "old lady knickers" that come right up to your bra to go over my section scar. Martin had to beg me to please stop wearing them when H was about 8 months old :rofl:

Think I'm gonna get myself an eye mask too actually - good brain wave. My house gets a lot of light. Although I think DH is going to save up and pay for me to have a private room in hospital if i can so that me and Baby can get as much sleep as we can. Used to drive me mad in the ward as Harry was really laid back and easy but some of the other babies just yowled non stop.....


----------



## Blue_bear

Gosh, all this talk aboout hospitals makes it all so real! Will have to get my head around it pretty sharpish i suppose!

Ive got to work today and its going to be mega busy with big football games on all day. I sort of dont mind as it makes the time go quicker if your not really thinking about it. Just hope im not left to deal with it all on my own....

Had a crap nights sleep, woke up at 3am and couldnt get back off again, oh the joys!

Hope you all have a much more relaxing sunday xx


----------



## mummySS

:wave: everyone! Sorry I've not been on much this weekend, got the inlaws here and been soooo hectic. I do love my inlaws but honestly I'm too exhausted to make polite conversation any more!! 

Have managed to read the posts and had a really good chuckle :)

Will post properly later, got my niece and nephew's first birthday party this arvo, should be fun. 

Toodlepip x x


----------



## DragonMummy

I suppose if you think about it, in 10-12 weeks some of the early deliveries will start trickling out to a yet to be formed Beach Bumps arrivals thread in Baby Groups.... That ain't long!

We're going to cornwall in May for a week so guess I will have to have hospital bag ready for then, just in case. Plus my notes...


----------



## Blue_bear

I am thinking of planning a big bbq, mainly just as a get together for everyone but also as a baby shower and for my parents 25th wedding anniversary. 
My dilemma is i was going to do it in may, just incase of early arrivals (!) because the only other time is the middle of June and i feel i may be pushing my luck if i organise evrything for then.....

What do you girls reckon....

PS. Their wedding anniversary isnt actually till the 25th June, they would totally understand celebrating early tho.


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Ladies!! So I had my scan today....baby was not cooperating so we couldn't get all the measurements we needed....So we will try again next month when I go in for my glucose test. Baby is measuring at 21+5...but I'm keeping my date as I know when I ovulated....I think I just have big babies....but everything else looked great....anyway....I guess that now I should announce what team we are on.......


----------



## Jenni4

:yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow: Did I fool anyone?? We didn't peek!!....even the dr said she didn't check so she wouldn't accidently let it slip!! whew!! safe until next month...


I also picked out the bedding from the Mama's and Papa's "made with love" collection ( i think someone else mentioned this collection recently)....it is so pretty....I picked out the blue even though we don't know...I think the blue can till be suitable for a girl..I'll just have to run out and pick up some pink pillows as accents from the same collection to throw on there!!

I'll be around and hopefully get to catch up with you ladies tonight...bye for now!!!


----------



## melissasbump

caz_hills said:


> Hi ladies, been on holiday so catching up on everyone's posts! We have our 20 week scan on Thursday - I am SO nervous about it, worrying that the baby will be ok, will he/she be alright but I'm also excited about seeing the baby again as it's been ages!
> 
> Jenni - I haven't bought anything yet for the baby, am waiting for the 20 week scan and the 'ok' I guess before I do. Although my sister has given my loads of her little boys newborn clothes - lots are neutral so we have plenty to get going with. I think that in the next few weeks after the scan, I'll be going mad and buying everything from then onwards though!
> 
> Curlew - I wasn't planning to get my hospital bag ready until about 30 weeks, is that too late? Although I've got a good idea from people's posts here about what to put in it.
> 
> Has anyone else decided not to find out the gender of their baby? We were insistent that we would but now are changing our minds and thinking, how often do you get suprises like this?! Also, I'd love my husband to tell me the sex of the baby as soon as it's born - is anyone else staying team yellow?
> 
> Can't believe how fast time is going now, 20 weeks! xx

Ive got my 20 week scan thursday as well! Yikes! I know what you mean i am a mixture of excitement to see my baby again, and nerves to know that everything is ok! He/shes kicking like a mad thing though so im taking that as a good sign! And we are staying team yellow as well! x

Amanda, well done for the uni pass, im struggling to consentrate on anything at the mo! x

Jenni congrats on the scan and for staying team yellow! yay! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Haha you fooled me, Jen.... congrats on your :yellow:

Sof will you be doing the front screen so we can have a count up? :D


----------



## caz_hills

melissasbump said:


> caz_hills said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, been on holiday so catching up on everyone's posts! We have our 20 week scan on Thursday - I am SO nervous about it, worrying that the baby will be ok, will he/she be alright but I'm also excited about seeing the baby again as it's been ages!
> 
> Jenni - I haven't bought anything yet for the baby, am waiting for the 20 week scan and the 'ok' I guess before I do. Although my sister has given my loads of her little boys newborn clothes - lots are neutral so we have plenty to get going with. I think that in the next few weeks after the scan, I'll be going mad and buying everything from then onwards though!
> 
> Curlew - I wasn't planning to get my hospital bag ready until about 30 weeks, is that too late? Although I've got a good idea from people's posts here about what to put in it.
> 
> Has anyone else decided not to find out the gender of their baby? We were insistent that we would but now are changing our minds and thinking, how often do you get suprises like this?! Also, I'd love my husband to tell me the sex of the baby as soon as it's born - is anyone else staying team yellow?
> 
> Can't believe how fast time is going now, 20 weeks! xx
> 
> Ive got my 20 week scan thursday as well! Yikes! I know what you mean i am a mixture of excitement to see my baby again, and nerves to know that everything is ok! He/shes kicking like a mad thing though so im taking that as a good sign! And we are staying team yellow as well! x
> 
> Amanda, well done for the uni pass, im struggling to consentrate on anything at the mo! x
> 
> Jenni congrats on the scan and for staying team yellow! yay! xClick to expand...

Ohhhh good luck on Thursday too - will be thinking of you and hope it all goes well! It feels like ages since I last saw the little one - it feels like saying hi. I'm smiling just at the thought :thumbup:

Hope everyone's Sundays are going well. xx


----------



## melissasbump

caz_hills said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz_hills said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, been on holiday so catching up on everyone's posts! We have our 20 week scan on Thursday - I am SO nervous about it, worrying that the baby will be ok, will he/she be alright but I'm also excited about seeing the baby again as it's been ages!
> 
> Jenni - I haven't bought anything yet for the baby, am waiting for the 20 week scan and the 'ok' I guess before I do. Although my sister has given my loads of her little boys newborn clothes - lots are neutral so we have plenty to get going with. I think that in the next few weeks after the scan, I'll be going mad and buying everything from then onwards though!
> 
> Curlew - I wasn't planning to get my hospital bag ready until about 30 weeks, is that too late? Although I've got a good idea from people's posts here about what to put in it.
> 
> Has anyone else decided not to find out the gender of their baby? We were insistent that we would but now are changing our minds and thinking, how often do you get suprises like this?! Also, I'd love my husband to tell me the sex of the baby as soon as it's born - is anyone else staying team yellow?
> 
> Can't believe how fast time is going now, 20 weeks! xx
> 
> Ive got my 20 week scan thursday as well! Yikes! I know what you mean i am a mixture of excitement to see my baby again, and nerves to know that everything is ok! He/shes kicking like a mad thing though so im taking that as a good sign! And we are staying team yellow as well! x
> 
> Amanda, well done for the uni pass, im struggling to consentrate on anything at the mo! x
> 
> Jenni congrats on the scan and for staying team yellow! yay! xClick to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh good luck on Thursday too - will be thinking of you and hope it all goes well! It feels like ages since I last saw the little one - it feels like saying hi. I'm smiling just at the thought :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone's Sundays are going well. xxClick to expand...

What time is yours? i gotta wait till 230pm for mine! x:wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

anyone on team :blue: i have started listing Harry's baby stuff - there's older boy's bits on there too if anyone has a little boy

Ebay Listings


----------



## BlueViolet

Melissa, good luck with the upcoming scan!

Jenni, more power to you for staying team :yellow:! I couldn't resist finding out. It sort of feels like I don't really know since there was some uncertainty. I'm bringing pink and yellow to the hospital just in case. My mom is convinced that it's a boy, but yet she bought us a ton of pink stuff. We'll see...

Today I'm meeting up a friend for lunch at a small diner and I can't wait to pig out. They have the best breakfast food. Pancakes, here I come :) Then tonight we're meeting with my in-laws to go to an Italian restaurant and I can get some tiramisu for desert. I spend half my day thinking of the next meal...


----------



## melissasbump

BlueViolet said:


> Melissa, good luck with the upcoming scan!
> 
> Jenni, more power to you for staying team :yellow:! I couldn't resist finding out. It sort of feels like I don't really know since there was some uncertainty. I'm bringing pink and yellow to the hospital just in case. My mom is convinced that it's a boy, but yet she bought us a ton of pink stuff. We'll see...
> 
> Today I'm meeting up a friend for lunch at a small diner and I can't wait to pig out. They have the best breakfast food. Pancakes, here I come :) Then tonight we're meeting with my in-laws to go to an Italian restaurant and I can get some tiramisu for desert. I spend half my day thinking of the next meal...

lol likewise, as soon as ive finished stuffing my face with something im looking around for the next thing! its crazy! Have a good lunch xx


----------



## curlew

Jenni - congrats on the scan and well done for having the willpower to stay team :yellow:

Caz - Im not planning on packing my back til 30-32 weeks. Have too much on before that lol although I have kind of made a list of what I want to have in it so if I need to go in an emergency OH knows what to pack.

Caz and melissa - good luck with your scans on Thursday. Mine is on Wednesday at 11am. Someone else is on wednesday too but I can't recall who:wacko:

Amanda - great idea about the eye mask. I might see if I can get one of those gel ones as they would be handy for the hopsital too. With my ipod and eye mask everyone will think I am a right anti social git:haha: Sounds like you got some great bargins at the market and congrats on the uni pass.

Blue bear - sorry to hear you had a bad nights sleep. hopefully work will be okay for you today.

Mummyss - hope you have fun at your nephew and neices birthday party.

Blue violet - mmmm pancakes and then tirimisu sounds like heaven. Sounds like you have the perfect day planned.

Well done my ironing, tidied the house, have had a load of washing out on the line and dried, DS has been swimming and now chill time til its time to do dinner. Not sure what I fancy though.


----------



## BlueViolet

My friend canceled lunch because her baby has a fever, but I was looking forward to it so much that now I'm dragging my husband there. Now if only we can go shopping for a car seat too. I can't get him interested in any of the baby purchases. It stinks, but I suppose it's typical.


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone I'm back! Had a nice time at my friends birthday, though was still in bed by 12, not so much the tiredness but watching drunk people isn't that fun it turns out....!
Had lots of kicks this morning now which was nice, the baby is definitely becoming more active which is great. 

So I hadn't even thought about hospital bags yet but I have now made copious notes from what you have said - noted on the big knickers.

DM - when you say you are getting santitary towels instead of maternity ones, do you just go for the biggest size of them? Sorry for asking quite a personal question I've got now idea what the level of bleeding is like though? And why do you need 5 pairs of pants? Is that because you leak through them all? Sorry if TMI!

I hope all the scans go well this week, it should be me too but my hospital couldn't accommodate me so I had to wait for next week, but next Monday at least so not too long. I saw the baby 9 days ago and all was well but I guess they didn't look in detail so I hope all is well. Post some photos people!! 
Mel - stay strong for yellow with me!

Jeni - well done for staying yellow, I was worried for a second! Glad everything went well and at least you have another scan to look forward to!

Not up to much this afternoon but have made a monumentus decision to start to east healthy so from tomorrow (I had a sausage roll today on the road back from birmingham) i am going to start being good. I wonder how long I'll last?! I even bought snack size mini twix's rather than full size - check me out ha ha!!

Hope you all have a relaxing sunday!


----------



## Starry Night

I wouldn't even know where to get maternity pads. I've never seen them in any of the stores. I think I'm just going to go for the overnights and cheap, black underwear that's a few sizes too big. But really, I'm not going to worry about my maternity bag until about 30 weeks.

My baby is strange. I have now noticed a pattern where I'll have a couple days in a row where he is really active with each day getting stronger movements. Then he seems to completely disappear for a day and the next following days I feel barely anything. I'm now on my third quiet day and I've only felt a few gentle kicks.


----------



## emzeebob

curlew said:


> Jenni - congrats on the scan and well done for having the willpower to stay team :yellow:
> 
> Caz - Im not planning on packing my back til 30-32 weeks. Have too much on before that lol although I have kind of made a list of what I want to have in it so if I need to go in an emergency OH knows what to pack.
> 
> Caz and melissa - good luck with your scans on Thursday. Mine is on Wednesday at 11am. Someone else is on wednesday too but I can't recall who:wacko:
> 
> Amanda - great idea about the eye mask. I might see if I can get one of those gel ones as they would be handy for the hopsital too. With my ipod and eye mask everyone will think I am a right anti social git:haha: Sounds like you got some great bargins at the market and congrats on the uni pass.
> 
> Blue bear - sorry to hear you had a bad nights sleep. hopefully work will be okay for you today.
> 
> Mummyss - hope you have fun at your nephew and neices birthday party.
> 
> Blue violet - mmmm pancakes and then tirimisu sounds like heaven. Sounds like you have the perfect day planned.
> 
> Well done my ironing, tidied the house, have had a load of washing out on the line and dried, DS has been swimming and now chill time til its time to do dinner. Not sure what I fancy though.

hello im wednesday 2 im at 11:30am cant wait x x x x


----------



## Annamumof2

ok Flynn is being naughty and scaring me... trouble is that if i mention to Andy about taking me to the hospital he will only complane and say i'm worrying about nothing


----------



## samzi

whats up?


----------



## Annamumof2

samzi said:


> whats up?

hes not moved or kicked much today... ive only felt like 2 kicks... or less and hes normaly kicked alot by now... ive tried cold drink to get him moving and nothing has happend


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann the bleeding is a bit gross so I was changing my pants a couple of times a day, not just cos of leaks but to make me feel a bit less rancid. i used Always night time pads.

Anna if he's not moving just go into your mat unit and get checked. otherwise, do you have a doppler as thats all they will do....


----------



## DragonMummy

little miss hasn't stopped in 24 hours. She must be completely knackered by now! I was never kicked this much with H

Finally finished today's EBAY LISTINGS. A load of my bits ending today did well but I am pissed off with Ebay introducing a new charge - final value fee - where you have to paythem another 10% of the sale price, on top of your listing fee AND your paypal charges.

I feel violated.


In other news, my ginormous pants were sold to some geezer called Brian. Happy day.....


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Hann the bleeding is a bit gross so I was changing my pants a couple of times a day, not just cos of leaks but to make me feel a bit less rancid. i used Always night time pads.
> 
> Anna if he's not moving just go into your mat unit and get checked. otherwise, do you have a doppler as thats all they will do....

wasnt aloud to buy one this time hun, and i would have to ring them up before i go in


----------



## DragonMummy

so ring them!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> so ring them!!!

i will after ive had something to eat... normaly once ive eatten he dances and kicks like mad, but if he doesnt by 6pm i will ring them


----------



## DragonMummy

chocolate or sweeties usually gets Tiger going. maybe some fruit juice?


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> chocolate or sweeties usually gets Tiger going. maybe some fruit juice?

ive had cold can of pop which makes him go nuts normaly but nothing today, umm 2 small fingers of twix, 2 breakfast in breads from burger king... a coffee... and in a bit i will be having fish and chips


----------



## DragonMummy

still on that health kick then lol!


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> still on that health kick then lol!

oh yeah you know me i just cant keep away.... but then again i havent had fruit in ummm a few days.... but if he doesnt wake up too i will either go take a hot bath or get andy to shout at him lol


----------



## Hann12

DM - thanks will go for the always too then! 
How much did rancid Brian pay for your pants? More or less than you paid originally?

Having roast chicken, mashed sweet potato, Cauli and sweetcorn for dinner mmm.


----------



## fifi-folle

Quick question guys but are you totally exhausted? I have had to go for a nap the past three days:shrug: not been especially busy or anything. Maybe bubs is having a growth spurt!


----------



## Clareabell

Well done Jenni for staying :yellow: glad that everything went well at the scan!!

Good luck to all who are having scans this week!! :thumbup: I kind of want to book a 3d scan but then again im not sure if it is worth spending the money on??? mmm decisions!!

Anna - I hope Flynn starts moving soon, they can be little buggers these babies.

Mummyss - Hope you had a good time at the birthday party, I love kids parties I think it is the cake, ice cream and jelly that do it for me. 

DM are you having Tiger at the Royal Surrey? I saw a flyer for there private rooms with tv, bathroom and wifi. I have to say it is very tempting! We could get to Guildford in about 30 minutes and the price was not too bad either!

AFM- Pretty boring weekend, cleaned the house and did some washing. Am now sitting on sofa while DH cooks dinner. Chicken pie, mash and veg mmmmm real comfort food, I cant wait!


----------



## Jenni4

Mmmmm i just had a meatza pizza and am waiting for the cinnastix they forgot to deliver. I made them go back and get them.....I think I have the four food groups covered....meat, cheese, bread and frosting!! 

Anna - if you are worried you should go in....it's your baby and you need to do what's best for you...

here's the only pic I got today...like I said....baby not cooperating.....

Update: they just deliverd two orders of Cinnastix...I guess I'll just have to eat them both :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-02-27 at 21.20.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire - yes i am. I had Harry there too (although wasn't the greatest experience however asking around I have found you hear the same horror stories at every hospital and quite frankly it's all just horrendous understaffing!). 

You're not guaranteed a room though. You can request one if there's one free. i like the facilities there and although we've moved, it's not a lot further away than Frimley Park (Grimly Dark :rofl:) and it's easier for the grandparents to get to. plus better the devil you know and all that! 

Hann - Rancid Bri paid £6.20 for my mega undercrackers. I have no idea how much I paid for them as I bought them about 4 years ago and never wore them. Found them in my magic pants drawer and decided that am never going to wear them so may just as well flog the buggers.


----------



## Hann12

Not bad then - hope Bri enjoys them :)

Nothing on TV tonight rubbish!


----------



## mummymarsh

did i feel my baby moving this morning?????

i could feel a hearbeat type of feeling with odd random ones out of sync...

xxxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Well I have had 2 big boots one about half hour or more ago and one 5min ago


----------



## Jenni4

Yay!!! That's good right?? :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

i need a bath.... have been festering in bed all day and am starting to go off....


----------



## Annamumof2

Jenni4 said:


> Yay!!! That's good right?? :happydance:

Not really he's normaly very active. And I think we have to have about 10 kicks in like 2hrs or something from what I've read


----------



## MrsWez

I have discovered that coughing while pregnant can be very dangerous. I have little "accidents." I've had to change my pants twice today, Jonathan must be on my bladder.


----------



## DragonMummy

@Anna - IF YOU ARE WORRIED, GO TO THE HOSPITAL!!!

There's nothing WE can say that will make it any better! If you think it's nothing then stop worrying, if you think something's up, get checked out!


----------



## DragonMummy

Mich your FB post just made ME pmsl! oh the traumas of an elastic pelvic floor....


----------



## Annamumof2

Okay he's woke up with hiccups lol lil bugger


----------



## Clareabell

That's a shame about the Royal Sussex. The flyer made it look really good, definitely more modern than the hospital that I am currently booked in at!! That would not be hard though since ante natal clinic resembles a cattle market!

Just polished off a huge plate of pie and mash with two packets of rolos for afters!! Am still hungry, must use restraint!!


----------



## SugarBeth

The morning sickness has returned....this time in public.

Yesterday my husband and I were driving around to meet up with some of his family, and we had his dad in the back seat. Well we were driving on so many twisty roads that I was beginning to lose it. We finally reach the restaurant where we were meeting his family (most of which I've never met before, btw) and my husband stopped the car at the door to let his dad out. As soon as his dad went inside, I opened my door and vomitted for a good minute. Once we parked, I felt like my face was on fire it was so hot, and I had tears just streaming down my face. Since we were already an hour late, I tried to hurry and fix myself up a little and then went in to meet the family. We didn't stay long though, because I felt awful. 

Once we were back in the car, I still felt like my face was hot so I looked in the mirror. I was HORRIFIED. My entire face and neck was covered in little red dots from me breaking just about every blood vessel in my face. It was also red and blotchy just from throwing up, so my whole face just looked terrible. I felt so hideous that I just started crying, and no about of "don't worry about it, you don't look gross" from my husband (because I kept crying "I look so gross!") and him trying to say I still looked beautiful helped. I was just miserable. It's all still there today, and I'm about two seconds away from covering all the mirrors in the house because i start pouting whenever I look at my face. 

I wish this part of pregnancy would have just stayed in first trimester where it belonged!


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, you cracked me up. I had a similar incident yesterday when I cracked up laughing. I thought I was spotting again and so I took my underwear off to check right in the kitchen with the windows all uncovered. My husband shook his head in disbelief. I was so happy it wasn't blood I nearly did a happy dance with my pants still down. The shame...

Aw, Jill, that stinks! I'm impressed that you still went in to meet the family. You are a trooper! Hope it gets better soon. 

I'm sitting here bloated as a watermelon debating whether or not to take a nap. I thought we were supposed to get extra energy during the second trimester. I suppose not everything that you read about is true. Plus, I probably need to energize before I meet up with my mother-in-law again. I love the woman, but she has a tendency to say stuff that gets under my skin. I just have to bite my lip and forget about it.


----------



## DragonMummy

i believe the extra energy thing is all lies....


----------



## kelzyboo

I agree DM, i have no extra energy, i'd like to know who has lol

All this hospital bag talk just emphasises how totally unorganized i am, i shall go to the back of the class right now! lol Seriously i have like 2 outfits and some vests, a cot but that was abbie's so its not my organisation skills! Think i'm lagging way behind, something's holding me back from buying things and i don't know why, i don't feel ready yet like i'm not comfortable in this pregnancy yet, i never worried with abbie but i still don't feel right with this one. I'm just worried i guess xx


----------



## mummySS

Kelzy - i am right at the back of the class, i have nothing at all. No clothes, no hospital bag, no nursery stuff, just a big fat square nada. I'm not stressing too much I've always been a last minute kinda gal, I am planning to do most of it for when i go on mat leave (1 month before EDD,lol). 

Sb- oh goodness sounds like a horrid experience :( Hope you at least feel a bit better tomorrow. :hugs:

Jenni - congrats on staying team :yellow: ! You get to see a good foot in your scan pic at least!

I also have my scan on Thursday!! I remember a while back discussing that a load of us had scans coming up this week. So Melissa and Caz on thurs too? Mine is at 9.30am - even though i hate mornings i always book them early as otherwise you wait for hours at my hospital. 

xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol MummySS, we've got plenty of time really still feels a bit too soon to me, i panic about having nothing much then realise i've got 20weeks left!!! 

Think last minute waddling round the shops is a good idea for me too xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Yeah, we've got plenty of time. I got into a really strong nesting period right now and I want everything set, but the logical part of me knows I can wait longer. 

I just forced my husband to sit down and look at the strollers I've been researching. His favorite is the Orbit, which I didn't expect. We're going to take a trip about 1.5hrs away to see one in person to see if it's worth the money. We're also going to look at cheaper alternatives nearby. Did anyone have one of these and can tell me a bit about it? 

https://www.orbitbaby.com/


----------



## melissasbump

mummySS said:


> Kelzy - i am right at the back of the class, i have nothing at all. No clothes, no hospital bag, no nursery stuff, just a big fat square nada. I'm not stressing too much I've always been a last minute kinda gal, I am planning to do most of it for when i go on mat leave (1 month before EDD,lol).
> 
> Sb- oh goodness sounds like a horrid experience :( Hope you at least feel a bit better tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> Jenni - congrats on staying team :yellow: ! You get to see a good foot in your scan pic at least!
> 
> I also have my scan on Thursday!! I remember a while back discussing that a load of us had scans coming up this week. So Melissa and Caz on thurs too? Mine is at 9.30am - even though i hate mornings i always book them early as otherwise you wait for hours at my hospital.
> 
> xx


Yay for Thursday scans!
I wish mine was the morning!:wacko:

SB hope you feel better soon, and you were doing so well! :hugs:

Im at work and just stuffed down a massive Dominos pizza which im sure is gonna repeat on me when i climb into bed later! But i enjoyed it!! 
After tonight im off till Fri. Am going to get my hair cut at Nicky Clarke in London on tues so looking forward to that. Only thing is im gonna be on my own!
Work is boring tonight...


----------



## Hann12

Mel - while I don't envy your working now I am jealous of you being off for the next 4 days. I just counted and I don't even have a long weekend for another 8 weeks! I hate 5 day weeks and another 8 weeks feels like forever! 
I hope I get an energy surge so I can cope with it!!


----------



## mummySS

Hann, if you can hold out til April we have two long weekends in a row! I know it's ages away but that is keeping me going... So one 4-day week, one 3-day week, followed by another 4-day week. And then at the end of May we have another 4-day week! God bless the royal wedding :)


----------



## mummySS

Mel/DM, how you you police peeps do bank holidays? I guess you can't cancel the police service...


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Mel - while I don't envy your working now I am jealous of you being off for the next 4 days. I just counted and I don't even have a long weekend for another 8 weeks! I hate 5 day weeks and another 8 weeks feels like forever!
> I hope I get an energy surge so I can cope with it!!

to be fair my shifts are pretty good, im on a 12 hour shift pattern meaning i get 4/5 days off at a time but im only working 8 hours on a day duty and 4/5 on a night duty so i cant complain!xx


----------



## melissasbump

mummySS said:


> Mel/DM, how you you police peeps do bank holidays? I guess you can't cancel the police service...

minimum strength teams so its usually an "opt " in system because we get double pay on a bh so everyone wants to work them! if its a rostered day off then you get the day added to your leave. x


----------



## mummySS

melissasbump said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Mel/DM, how you you police peeps do bank holidays? I guess you can't cancel the police service...
> 
> minimum strength teams so its usually an "opt " in system because we get double pay on a bh so everyone wants to work them! if its a rostered day off then you get the day added to your leave. xClick to expand...

ooh double pay doesn't sound too bad at all! 

tbh, my job is so flipping ott that i come to dread bank holidays, as it basically means i have to fit 5 days of work into 4 days. I normally end up doing a bit of work on a bank holiday as well as i never get it finished (and of course with no extra pay). it sucks. :growlmad: Still i guess it's better than no bank holiday!


----------



## Hann12

Mummyss my job sounds similar to yours, it doesn't let up if you have a day off, you just have to fit 5 days work into the number you do work. Just annoying! 
I can't wait till april as I've actually got 2.5 weeks off with all the bank hols as I just decided that by that point I'll need a break so making the most of bank hols. Plus I do a work hand over in April so my work will calm down a bit. Just boring though the thought of it and getting up at 6.30 every morning to commute in.
I am moaning a lot I know!!


----------



## mummySS

Haha moan away, i would be moaning too if i wasn't signed off to work from home still. I am going to milk that for all it's worth! Do you get the district line in? it's sooo slow. And it's great that things will calm down a litle in april - just when i'm sure you'll need it to!


----------



## melissasbump

commuting sux... i gotta get on a train shortly back from london to colchester... at least its not saturday the pisshead express, Hann did you know you can travel 1st class coz you is preggers girl!


----------



## humblebum

Hi Ladies!

I've been directed here by DragonMummy! I'm due 10th July with baby boy number 2! Hope you're all well and I look forward to chatting a bit more. xx


----------



## mummySS

Welcome humblebum! :wave:


----------



## DragonMummy

Yay you found us! Hope you like it here.

Mummyss- i'm operational so we work bank holidays. But as it's always quieter as the public assume we're closed, we do an hour less. But for the hours we work, we get double bubble and time off in lieu so I don't mind working. Easy money!


----------



## amand_a

Well my fantastic day yesterday has turned into shit today. I woke up hardly able to move my hand, as I think I sprained my wrist yesterday, so great trying to lift a toddler is going to be fun. Then I go to change DD only to realize she has done a massive poo that is all up her back, so off to put a load of washing on. Time to make some toast for DD so we are in the kitchen when she proceeds to projective vomit all over the kitchen floor. Guessing she has a bug, shouldn't be surprised I guess, she started 1 day a week of daycare a few weeks ago so no doubt its from there.
Now to top it all off I have let myself get stressed and I have a migraine coming on :cry:

Sorry for the whiny post I'm just not coping today.

Good luck to all those with scans this week. Mine is also on Wednesday at 8.30am so I am looking forward to that. DH is going to find out the sex and I'm not. Could be interesting, but its the only way we can both be happy to I'm compromising. DH will no doubt let it slip at some stage but as long as we try I will be happier than finding out on Wednesday. 

Well I hope you all enjoy the start of your week. I'm off to mop (again) as the kitchen still smells funny :sick:


----------



## amand_a

And welcome humblebum!


----------



## Hann12

Welcome humblebum! 

Amand-a, sorry your day was not good, hopefully will be better today :) 

Mel - south west trains only let you go first class if you have an annual season ticket so I can't because I don't as we only moved in jan so there was no point getting one. The train I get from north sheen is slow but I do get a seat. Mummyss - I used to get the district line but that really is slow! 
Oh the joys of work! I try to work at home once a week but this week a gilt on my team wants to take today and friday off so they prefer me to be in when she is off which Is just silly as I'll be off on maternity leave and they aren't covering me so they'll be one down then and people still have to take holiday! Oh well! 

Anyway will check on later, have a good day.

Also it is freezing outside!! If it got warmer time would go so much quicker!!


----------



## Hann12

hi again, well i am now at home. I was on the train to work when i started feeling sick, was boiling hot, couldn't see, managed to wait for the next stop and get out at clapham junction and just fell onto the platform. i felt so faint and sick it was horrible.
Then i felt freezing, called my mum and she said its either a bug or very low blood pressure (mine is very low anyway so this would have to be extremely low). So i got back on a train home again and am in bed. Spoke to Greg and just cried because it was so scary. Not good!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

Hope you all had a better weekend than me!- My computer's security somehow got turned off and I got a virus. Great. All fixed now though!

Welcome Humble!

Blue- I don't think we have the orbit over here but I have seen it before as I saw Jess Alba with one and wanted to know what it was! I think Nicole Richie has one too? I like it, it's unusual! I'd deffo go and have a look in person to make sure. It looks really good :)

xx


----------



## melissasbump

Morning everyone.

Humble, welcome to our mad world! :hugs: x

Amanda, sorry you had such a rough day yesterday, it never rains it pours doesnt it! big :hugs: to you x

Hann, sorry you arent well! Im sure train travel just makes me feel worse sometimes! At least you are tucked up in bed now, hope you feel better soon, lots of chocolate should work wonders! x:winkwink:

Doodles, glad your compute is now fixed! x

Well i got up slightly later than intended today but never mind! Just had Cadburys chocolate spread on toast for my breakie, if you havent tried Cadburys chocolate spread U MUST! lol

Gonna drag the dog out in a bit then later going into town to get my mums birthday present etc and also get my my boobs measured as they are just way out of control! Was gonna go to m and s for this? Is this the best place do you think?


----------



## Annamumof2

Welcome Humble


----------



## fifi-folle

Melissa I'm not a fan of M&S these days for bra fitting as they always get it wrong for me! Prefer Debenhams personally. I can't buy Cadbury's chocolate spread as DH would just sit and eat it out the jar with a spoon. I have to hide my nutella but he has a love affair with cadbury's chocolate so he'd tear the house apart i am sure :lol:
Doodle: I hate computer viruses, they're such a pain!
Hann: hope you feel better! Have you called your midwife, maybe get your BP checked?
Amand_a: sorry to hear you're having a rubbish day :hugs: Fingers crossed your DH can keep a secret!!!!
Humblebum: hello!


AFM I have received a form from work about Maternity Allowance, I'm only relief staff and started working when I was 9 weeks pregnant (oops, it took them ages between interview and starting, got pregnant in the meantime!) and have worked out that I'll need to work til week 37 to qualify, hmmm:shrug:. Not sure what to do. I guess if I'm not fit by then I can get signed off so I still qualify, maybe (working in childcare you need to be pretty fit and active). It's all so confusing. TBH I wasn't expecting to get anything! 

When is everyone else planning to keep working til?


----------



## Annamumof2

Hann12 said:


> hi again, well i am now at home. I was on the train to work when i started feeling sick, was boiling hot, couldn't see, managed to wait for the next stop and get out at clapham junction and just fell onto the platform. i felt so faint and sick it was horrible.
> Then i felt freezing, called my mum and she said its either a bug or very low blood pressure (mine is very low anyway so this would have to be extremely low). So i got back on a train home again and am in bed. Spoke to Greg and just cried because it was so scary. Not good!

oh i hope your alright hun, it does sound like a bug but then it does sound linked to your BP, i remember feeling like that with ummmm i can't remember now but i remember that and they worked out my BP was very high... maybe get it check out


----------



## mummymarsh

this time next week i will be coming out of my scan with the consultant and should hopefully know a littlle more about the problems that seem to be going on :shrug::shrug:

will my baby have grown?? and not just grown but be proportioned??

the infectionn i got was it before pregnancy or during??

will i have passed it onto baby boy???

if i have how will it affect him??? and if it will how???

im not too sure if i want to know the answers to these questions :dohh::nope:

xxxx:flower:


----------



## melissasbump

fifi-folle said:


> Melissa I'm not a fan of M&S these days for bra fitting as they always get it wrong for me! Prefer Debenhams personally. I can't buy Cadbury's chocolate spread as DH would just sit and eat it out the jar with a spoon. I have to hide my nutella but he has a love affair with cadbury's chocolate so he'd tear the house apart i am sure :lol:
> Doodle: I hate computer viruses, they're such a pain!
> Hann: hope you feel better! Have you called your midwife, maybe get your BP checked?
> Amand_a: sorry to hear you're having a rubbish day :hugs: Fingers crossed your DH can keep a secret!!!!
> Humblebum: hello!
> 
> 
> AFM I have received a form from work about Maternity Allowance, I'm only relief staff and started working when I was 9 weeks pregnant (oops, it took them ages between interview and starting, got pregnant in the meantime!) and have worked out that I'll need to work til week 37 to qualify, hmmm:shrug:. Not sure what to do. I guess if I'm not fit by then I can get signed off so I still qualify, maybe (working in childcare you need to be pretty fit and active). It's all so confusing. TBH I wasn't expecting to get anything!
> 
> When is everyone else planning to keep working til?

Thanks for the tip Fifi maybe il go to Debenhams instead then, do they sell maternity bras in there?
Yeah Cadburys chocolate spread is easily eaten out the jar with a spoon its so dangerous! I cant have nutella as i have a nut allergy, most of the chocolate spreads seem to be hazelnut strangly!

Re working... At the moment ive got big ideas about working up till a week before my due date, I am aware that i may not be able to do this, more to do with the commuting than the actual job i am doing.
Your job does sound physically demanding but if its a case of getting money or non at all then i would def try to work up till week 37. In my opinion its so hard to have to make these decisions so early on as i just dont know how im going to feel nearer the time! I obviously understand it from a employers point of view though.

I was gonna ask this question actually.. im sure we have had the conversation previously but as we are getting to the MATB1 stage what has everyone decided re when they are going on mat leave and how much time are you planning to take off? x


----------



## melissasbump

MummyMarsh.. it must be really hard not knowing the answers to those questions but i understand you partly not wanting to know too.
I dont have any experiance of the issues you are going though all i can say is try and stay stong and i hope you get the answers you are hoping for. :thumbup::hugs:

It may all be great news!!:happydance: x


----------



## Doodlepants

Mel- I've heard Debenhams are good too. They do maternity bras :)

I only do 2 mornings a week so I'm going to work up until my due date if I can.... well, thats the plan anyway! 

Hope you feel better soon Hann :hugs:
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

@fifi - Debenhams told me I was a 38C when I was in fact a 36F :rofl:

It's about getting someone with a clue I think.....

@Hann - I've had a couple of funny turns like that as well although luckily managed to get myself sat down before I completely flaked! A rest and juice helped


Anywho, morning all. Am at work. Therefore sulking. But not feeling too bad.


----------



## Jenni4

Hi! Good luck to those with upcoming scans!! can't wait to see some good pics!!

As for the working: I worked with my last pregnancy right up to my due date. I worked on Friday and delivered on Sunday... This time I am planning on doing the same...I think it helps to pass the time more quickly rather than just sitting waiting for labor to begin!! That's the plan anyway.....


----------



## mummymarsh

fifi-folle said:


> Melissa I'm not a fan of M&S these days for bra fitting as they always get it wrong for me! Prefer Debenhams personally. I can't buy Cadbury's chocolate spread as DH would just sit and eat it out the jar with a spoon. I have to hide my nutella but he has a love affair with cadbury's chocolate so he'd tear the house apart i am sure :lol:
> Doodle: I hate computer viruses, they're such a pain!
> Hann: hope you feel better! Have you called your midwife, maybe get your BP checked?
> Amand_a: sorry to hear you're having a rubbish day :hugs: Fingers crossed your DH can keep a secret!!!!
> Humblebum: hello!
> 
> 
> AFM I have received a form from work about Maternity Allowance, I'm only relief staff and started working when I was 9 weeks pregnant (oops, it took them ages between interview and starting, got pregnant in the meantime!) and have worked out that I'll need to work til week 37 to qualify, hmmm:shrug:. Not sure what to do. I guess if I'm not fit by then I can get signed off so I still qualify, maybe (working in childcare you need to be pretty fit and active). It's all so confusing. TBH I wasn't expecting to get anything!
> 
> When is everyone else planning to keep working til?

im trying to work out if i get maternity allowance but im not sure its so complicated... i only work 10hours a week and dont earn enough to qualify for SMP so was hoping could have maternity allowance instead... rang jobcentre but they were useless coz i wasnt 11 weeks before i was due they said im not eligable... i said yes i know im not eligable now but will i be when i hit the 11 weeks befoore my due date.... they had no ideaa :dohh::dohh::shrug:

also.... with lilly i worked 2 weeks before due date (but was only in an office so wasnt strengious spelling :haha::haha:) 
this time im ready to stop work now (clean at daughters nursery) and im in agony every night after just 2 hours of bending and lifting heavy things.....

over here jenni4 you have to stop work 2 weeks before ya due date :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, hope you all had nice weekends! How is it Monday already?! :shrug: 

Hann sorry to hear you felt so ill on the train, hope you feel better soon :hugs: I've felt faint a few times but luckily managed to get to a seat and some fresh air before actually fainting. It's horrible though so take it easy. 

Welcome Humblebum!

Am ordering the cotbed today :happydance: But we are undecided on whether to have a nursing chair - do we really need one? They're so expensive and i just can't decide whether they're necessary?


----------



## melissasbump

freckles09 said:


> Morning everyone, hope you all had nice weekends! How is it Monday already?! :shrug:
> 
> Hann sorry to hear you felt so ill on the train, hope you feel better soon :hugs: I've felt faint a few times but luckily managed to get to a seat and some fresh air before actually fainting. It's horrible though so take it easy.
> 
> Welcome Humblebum!
> 
> Am ordering the cotbed today :happydance: But we are undecided on whether to have a nursing chair - do we really need one? They're so expensive and i just can't decide whether they're necessary?

Probably not necessary but im having one anyway!:happydance:


----------



## fifi-folle

Mummymarsh here's a link to info on maternity allowance. It's so confusing!
Freckles have you considered looking on Gumtree, where I am there are always glider nursing chairs on there for £50-100. I have a rocking chair which I think I will use, I've had it all my life (my Mum probably used it!), just need to get DH to finish stripping and refinish it.


----------



## mummymarsh

Fifi thanks.... been on that site... way confusing lol....

xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

Ok my understanding is this: 
If you've worked for 26 weeks in the 66 weeks before your due date (so from April 2010) and have earned £30 per week on average in 13 weeks in that year and 3 months then you qualify. 
The amount you get will either be £124.88 per week or 90% of your average weekly earnings, which ever is lowest (in my case it'll probably be the 90% one)
Maybe try phoning JobcentrePlus 0800 055 6688 for clarification. 
Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## DragonMummy

MM I thought you could work right up to your due date?

My mat leave started on my due date when I had Harry but I left at 36 weeks because I had annual leave.


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> MM I thought you could work right up to your due date?
> 
> My mat leave started on my due date when I had Harry but I left at 36 weeks because I had annual leave.

thats what i thought.. im confused now!!!:wacko: x


----------



## DragonMummy

In fact I know I'm right because my mat leave was due to start on 3rd October which was my due date but he was born on 19th Sept so 2 weeks early. I was told that the latest you can start your mat leave is either your due date or the day baby is born - whichever is first. x


----------



## freckles09

Thanks Fi - i'll have a look on gumtree :thumbup:

I'm planning on working til 36 weeks but then have 3 weeks annual leave to take so my maternity leave will start just before baby is due.


----------



## Annamumof2

just had chocolate shreddies and i felt fine eatting them tried to finish them and i feel sick... and tummy cramping up


----------



## mummymarsh

perhapss it was just my work place then... our policy was you had to stop 2 weeks before u was due.. I worked in police station tho so maybe it was just more for health and safety....

x


----------



## DragonMummy

oh ok - me and Mel are both old bill too - wish they'd send me off early :rofl:


----------



## mummymarsh

really dragon money??? what do you do??? thats pretty cool.... which force you work for??? 

x


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm Surrey - I work in the call centre dealing with the local/999 calls x


----------



## mummymarsh

do you enjoy it??? i was a PCSO for met police... loved it.. and gutted had to leave :( 

xxx


----------



## Hann12

Hi just checking in. Been asleep all morning, just feel so tired and weak. Not sure it's actually a bug though or if it's just general pregnancy ickiness! Greg came back from work to look after me and has gone to buy me lunch which I don't feel like eating but he says I have to. He us right as I know I shouldn't starve the baby. 
Haven't called the dr as there is probably nothing they can do and the baby is kicking away happily so I'm just glad that's it's fine. It won't do me any harm resting that's for sure! 
On the mat leave (just jump in as I know this one as I work in HR), you can take it at any point up to the baby being born,though if you are ill within 4 weeks of your due date then you are forced to start mat leave. I'm going off end of June. Seems ages away!!
When do we need to get our matb1's though?


----------



## mummymarsh

hann12- request it at 20 week midwife appointment... mine is 22 week appoint today so will ask for it then.....

so you have to go on maternity leave 4 weeks before your due????

xxx


----------



## mummymarsh

ohh read that wrong..... if u r ill within 4 weeks u have to start it???


----------



## mummySS

Yep my HR dept sat with me and explained it all. You dont have to go on mat leave til your due date, but if the baby's born early you have to start it on the day the baby's born. And if you get ill in the 4 weeks prior to your due date, and have to take a day off, you have to start the mat leave then.


----------



## Hann12

Yes if you are ill within that 4 weeks you have to start it bug if you aren't in theory you can stay working until you are ready to give birth, though mat leave is meant to start on a Sunday so bear that in mind too!


----------



## mummySS

Re: MATB1 forms - does everyone have a 20wk midwife appt? i thought it was just a scan? If not when do you get the matb form?


----------



## DragonMummy

My MW said you can get your matB1 after 25 weeks I think? I'm getting mine on my 26 week appointment. You never know - might get it sooner. It does say somewhere on your notes where they give you a timeline of what appts you will get when you will be given the matB1 x


----------



## DragonMummy

mummymarsh said:


> ohh read that wrong..... if u r ill within 4 weeks u have to start it???

I think it goes that if you are sick (with preg related illness) from 11 weeks before your due date they can start your mat leave early. But i guess it depends on circs.


----------



## emzeebob

afternoon ladies how are we all today

cant believe im a cantaloupe tomoro (even though ive neva heard of one lol) so today im having bad leg cramps cant seem to get comfy at all in any position, grrrr baby is moving loads but still no definite kicks yet :( cant wait for wednesday, we have decided that if the little one has his legs crossed we going to pay for a 4d scan, cos we really want the teddy bear with the heart beat in it, plus we got a voucher for it to be half price, bit of tmi here but anyone got pain down below in wat my mum calls our moo lol its well strange starts above my pubic bone and goes down, but any way, its raining here and ive got to go do sum shopping grrrr

hope u all have a good day.

emzee x x


----------



## melissasbump

MummyMarch, im in the Met too, where did u work?

My next midwife appointment isnt unitl 25 weeks so i guess il get the MATB1 then..

Well off to get my boobies measured! :wacko:


----------



## Starry Night

In Canada you can wait until your due date to start mat leave. I don't really have the opportunity to apply for maternity, however. I've been on bed rest so I haven't been working. And with DH and I moving at the end of April (it's coming way too fast!) I'll have to officially quit my job. Unfortunately, sick leave benefits don't last very long and mine runs out this week. Not really sure what to do until DH can start working again. I was talking to an agent at Service Canada and she suggested going on regular unemployment but I have to prove I'm willing to work (ie. be handing out resumes like mad) but I'm not exactly able due to the health thing.....and with us moving to another province.....aye....

And I'm a freakin' banana today! Woo-hoo!

Now back to packing...


----------



## mummymarsh

melissasbump said:


> MummyMarch, im in the Met too, where did u work?
> 
> My next midwife appointment isnt unitl 25 weeks so i guess il get the MATB1 then..
> 
> Well off to get my boobies measured! :wacko:

:thumbup::thumbup: awesome.....

Ealing- West London....

and yeh i think its closest appoitment to 20 week mark u can ask for it... with lilly i had it around 20 weeks 

this time midwife appt at 22weeks (BUT DAM I FORGOT TO ASK):dohh::dohh:

x


----------



## mummySS

Mummymarsh - I live in Ealing! About 2 mins from ealing broadway tube. Do you still work in the area?

there was some BIG commotion last night just off my road - loads of police cars, ambulances etc. looked like a horrible accident. There's always stuff going on, must have been very busy!


----------



## melissasbump

Oh my god... how can my boobs go from a 34b/c to a 40D/DD!!!! Im in shock!!! x


----------



## mummymarsh

nooo way mummyss wel lu know ealing broadway station.. that was my station :thumbup::thumbup:

no i dont live there now :nope: i moved away after my maternity live as my husband is in the RAF and we got posted to norfolk.... 

x:flower:


----------



## mummySS

mummymarsh said:


> nooo way mummyss wel lu know ealing broadway station.. that was my station :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> no i dont live there now :nope: i moved away after my maternity live as my husband is in the RAF and we got posted to norfolk....
> 
> x:flower:

Cool! :)

Melissa - no flipping way!! I can understand the cup size but going from 34 to 40 seems crazy to me! where did you go in the end, debbers? x


----------



## mummymarsh

i meant ealing broadway police station... not train station by the way lol...

x


----------



## mummySS

haha i figured, lol!


----------



## melissasbump

mummySS said:


> mummymarsh said:
> 
> 
> nooo way mummyss wel lu know ealing broadway station.. that was my station :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> no i dont live there now :nope: i moved away after my maternity live as my husband is in the RAF and we got posted to norfolk....
> 
> x:flower:
> 
> Cool! :)
> 
> Melissa - no flipping way!! I can understand the cup size but going from 34 to 40 seems crazy to me! where did you go in the end, debbers? xClick to expand...

Yeah went to Debenhams was quite impressed actually, it must be right though coz once i put on a bra that actually fit me it was HEAVEN! Only buying proper maternity ones now though.
It has freaked me out completly!

There is a new baby shop opened up in town called Jo Jo Mama Bebe, anyone heard of it? i popped in to have a look, it isnt cheap but got some gorgous baby things and maternity clothes, the only thing that is stopping me going mad on baby clothes buying is not knowing the sex so that in itself is reason enough to justify it for me!! x


----------



## DragonMummy

they have a jojo in Guildford - LOVE IT!!!


----------



## mummymarsh

melissasbump where in the met do u work????

x


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel my bump is very high so my bras are VERY tight at the moment, and I normally wear them loose. I am a 36 normally but I wear a 38 and I am struggling to do them up!!!


----------



## Hann12

Mel - they are online so check the website out! I need to ho and get sized up too, I'm sure I'm wearing totally the wrong size. I know my cup size hasn't changed dramatically though. I think I'm the only nod on here who hasn't grown lots in the boobie area!

Just been to the dr, I have lower than normal blood pressure and am exhausted they think. In theory I could wake up tomorrow after the rest today and feel fine but they said I could benefit from a few days rest. I might do that as I really am tired. I'm also scared to get on the train again which probably sounds silly!


----------



## Hann12

Sorry for the spellings in the last email - on iPhone! 

DM my bump is high too which is making every thing feel tight especially after food, I actually get a deep line once I've taken my bra off!


----------



## mummySS

Oooh that explains my severe bra discomfort! thanks DM! Stoopid mamas and papas told me i was a 34C (usually 34B) but i couldn't breathe in that bra! I'm going to try debenhams... Also M&P bras are so expensive. 

Hann - not silly at all. I have been terrified to get on the tube for 3 months! I do it sometimes but hate every second. And i'm normally a proper city gal, don't have issues with the tube at all. Pregnancy has turned us into hormonal weeping scaredy cats! But hey it's normal. Sounds like your DH is being lovely - that's nice he came home from work to look after you. It makes sense for you to take a few days off otherwise you'll just feel crappy again. :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Ooh happy banana day to me, Starry and Jen! :happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> they have a jojo in Guildford - LOVE IT!!!

i thought that was up your street!!:winkwink:

MummyMarsh, i work East London, Tower Hamlets based at Limehouse Police station.

Hann, i would stay off a few days if i were you, bit of R and R! X


----------



## DragonMummy

debs bras are pretty good - although avoid the pack of two that has a black bra with white spots on - they stick right out and show through your top. Spotty, textured tits ain't a good look....


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, hope you feel better and that you are able to get some rest soon!

Not much new here. I have to prepare for teaching a night class at a high school and my brain has gone to mush. I hope I can learn to concentrate again.


----------



## DragonMummy

I wanted one of the babygrows in there that's white with little blue stars embroidered on it, with a little matching hat. I like stars. They have a pink one but it's hearts and not a fan....


----------



## BlueViolet

DragonMummy said:


> Spotty, textured tits ain't a good look....

:rofl:

I love the polka dot look. Granted, my favorite bra is somewhat subtle: 

https://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/...&c=Page&cid=1295527709648&pagename=vsdWrapper


----------



## mummymarsh

gggrrrr waitig for my blood results... they say ring at 4pm and im still trying to get hold of them and i got wok at 5pm :(


----------



## DragonMummy

yes these aren't printed ones - theyre fully 3d! I looked like I had really bad hives :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> I wanted one of the babygrows in there that's white with little blue stars embroidered on it, with a little matching hat. I like stars. They have a pink one but it's hearts and not a fan....

They have got beautiful baby girls dresses in there, made my heart melt!!
Debenhams had a good selection of mat bras but not cheap, i bought 3 today am gonna look online later for cheaper alternatives!

My bump is high ( i think) it starts right under my boobs, think thats half my problem!


----------



## DragonMummy

I struggled to find cheaper....


----------



## mummySS

BlueViolet said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Spotty, textured tits ain't a good look....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I love the polka dot look. Granted, my favorite bra is somewhat subtle:
> 
> https://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/...&c=Page&cid=1295527709648&pagename=vsdWrapperClick to expand...

ooh i like that BlueV! I'm also a fan of dots, i love them on anything. Arrghhh i am awaiting the day that victoria's secret opens in the UK! i heard a rumour they were opening a london store this year.... Do you know if they do maternity bras by the way?


----------



## MrsWez

I'm a banana tomorrow. I can't stop coughing. I am hoping this cold goes away soon. :( But DH has it now. :haha: Serves him right for giving me a hard time.


----------



## Jenni4

I just went to buy new bras today to!!! We all must be having growth spurts at the same time!!

Am I the only one that has never heard of maternity bras??? I just went to La Senza....Victoria's secret equivalent here and bought 2 racer back 36B's. (gotta have'em for summer tanks!!) So far this time I have gone from a 34A to 36B. I feel like I have huge balloons on my chest...I like my smaller boobs much better...I feel bad for you girls with bigger chests....it's painful!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh Mel you lucky thing! I love Jojo!! They have the best outdoor stuff in there to- such pretty rainsuits etc! Their website is free delivery too :)

Has anyone heard from Aaisrie lately?

xx


----------



## Hann12

DM - jojo has that star embroidered baby gro with silver stars which could be pretty for a girl?


----------



## Doodlepants

Ooh I forgot to say- Congratulations on all the bananas today!! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann are you saying I HAVE to buy that?


Oh if you insist....


Jen - 36B? Big balloons? You want to come and cop a handful of my lovelies, I'll show you big balloons!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Absolutely DM you HAVE to! 

Just had a chat with my sister who decided to make some bitchy comments that I'll end up dressing like a middle aged lady just because I'm having a baby! She can't help herself sometimes!


----------



## DragonMummy

er... how does that work?


----------



## curlew

Hi all

work today but that was fine as I was quite busy so the day went quickly. Funny I was working out today when to start my mat leave. Baby due 14th July so will start mat leave on Sunday 3rd July. With Annual leave and public hols to take (thank you kate and wills) then I can actually be off from 1st June wooohooo:happydance:

The mat1b is valid when signed from 20 weeks before the expected week of confinement onwards so as we are kind of all more or less at that stage MAT1B's should be imminent. I have my scan on Wednesday then a meeting with the hospital midwife, then my next local midwife appointment is at 22 weeks so not sure who will give me mine - suspect it may be the hospital midwife as they seem to do all the legal bits.

Hann - sorry you are feeling poorly. Sounds like bed rest would be a great idea just to let you recharge. Can't blame you for not wanting to go back on the train.

For those of you finding it uncomfortable with your bras with the bump being higher try a bra extender. i just bought one last week as my strapless bra for my wedding was starting to dig into me after a couple of hours after wearing it for my fitting. the cup size was perfect just the tightness under my chest due to bump being higher. The extender was only £2.50 and is bliss. It has three sets off hooks and eyes so I will be able to use it for a few weeks til my boobs do another growth spurt. Plus you can use it with different bras.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8...=aps&hvadid=6882042560&ref=pd_sl_4s11uuctwn_e 
Just did a google to see if I could find one to show you and it came up with this.

Early night for me again tonight. Had a really good sleep on Saturday night and a fairly good one last night, hoping to stock up on some energy to see me through saturday.


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> er... how does that work?

I don't know!! I think she just wants to make digs at me so that she thinks her life is so much better as she's going out all the time (she is single) and just wants to try and bring me down. It doesn't because I couldn't be happier to be having the baby and married and I don't think suddenly my dress sense will change!! I'm only 30 and even if I was older that makes no difference. It's just bitchy but hey sometimes siblings are (or is that just mine?!!)


----------



## Clareabell

Hann some people are just miserable, I dont have sister but my best friend is like that! When I got married she told me am I sure that I want to go ahead with it, When I said I was pregnant she said similar things to your sister and when I saw her for lunch on Friday she said my bump looks really weird on me and asked if I think im going to be one of those people to get fat all over in pregnancy!!

It makes me laugh, really its just jealousy. Miserable so and so's!!

Boring day at work today, dragged!! Plus the has been a real drop in temperature here. It is freezing again!! On the bright side lots of good things on TV tonight. I cant wait for dispatches as it is about shitty hospitals and the two local hospitals East Surrey and Horsham Hospital are going to be featured, I might see some of my colleagues!!!


----------



## Clareabell

Oh going back to my "friend" another funny one was when i showed here the 20 week scan photo and said is'nt she the cutest girl you have seen she said: "Did someone professional actually tell you that or is it just what you think??? LOL!!


----------



## Starry Night

I think I'm going to need to graduate another cup size as well. I've already gone from a 36A to a 36C. Though I think I might try to go up to a 38C before going to a D cup. My C cup bras used to be so extremely comfortable but it's the strap around the back that has suddenly gone tight. It cuts at me under the arms. I'm glad that I'm carrying low so I don't really have a problem with my boobs resting on my belly. But I think I want to wait until closer to my due date to splurge on maternity bras. I want to wait until I'm at my biggest and pretty much ready to nurse.

Jenni - we have La Senza in Canada too. I really like it there as they have some great sales. Though I find alot of their looks make me think of college-aged sex kittens. LOL We have a store in our local mall called La Vie En Rose that has some more grown-up looks but it's a bit more expensive. La Senza also has really cute pyjamas.


----------



## Hann12

Clare that's exactly the kind of thing that my sister says! It's upsetting but then it us jealousy and then I can't blame her as I wouldn't want to be single either! 
I'm 100% happy so that's the main thing and I fully intend on being a yummy mummy with my fashion sense! Ha ha!


----------



## BlueViolet

Mummy, they don't have maternity bras in the store. I looked at the website and they have just one kind that was rather plain. Better than nothing I guess. I just prefer to try stuff on at the store. Hope you guys get a store over there. I'm totally addicted since I worked there on college breaks. I do miss the employee discount, though. 

https://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/...&c=Page&cid=1295527774504&pagename=vsdWrapper

Wez, hope your cold gets better. 

Hann, that's an awful thing for your sister to say. Why can people put on a filter? I don't have siblings, so I can't really relate, but I think she's going too far. 

Curlew, the bra extender is a great idea. I might have to try it. 

Clarea, that's a very bitchy comment from your "friend." What is it with women? Can't they be happy for their friends?


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh Hann sorry to hear about the digs from your sister. She's probably just jealous, it doesn't make it much easier though!

Clareabell- that scan comment was a right corker!


----------



## Clareabell

Ah BV she is just a miserable girl!! really unhappy in her own life. I have known her since we were small children and she has always been like it, just goes over my head now! :)


----------



## Tor81

Hi Girls, I've had a quick read of everything I've missed since Sat morning but haven't got time at the moment to reply to everyone.

Just thought I better post a quick message so you know I'm alive & kicking.

Baby very quiet but trying not to worry, I think it's just because I've been very busy & preoccupied so may not have noticed as the movements still aren't that strong yet, and baby has probably just turned around or something.

Got such a busy week, really looking forward to Sat afternoon when I can relax again.

Will try and catch up with you all a bit later.

xx


----------



## mummySS

Hi Tor, thanks for checking in!

Curlew, thanks for the bra extender tip, i might just check it out!

Hann/Clare - sorry to hear your sister and friend can't be happy for you. I have a friend just like that who really bigs up her single life and how amazing it is. Anyway, a few weeks ago she admitted to me that she's really miserable, and that she's finding it so hard to be single in her early 30s when everyone else is at these exciting stages, and she feels really behind and like her clock is ticking away... I really feel for her and can see why she overexaggerated how wonderful her single life was. Dont get me wrong, it can be loads of fun to be single, but I must admit i have forgotten how lonely it can get too... Don't let their comments get to you.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks mummyss, I know that's exactly it but it annoys me because I'm so sensitive to her and yet she isn't the same back. I purposely triednog to speak about my wedding last year and now the baby this year unless she asks, instead I always try to make the conversation about her. Even when I told her I was pregnant she said 'i knew you were because u had a doctors appointment on your day off' well actually yes I did but that wasn't because of pregnancy and also you don't say 'i knew it' you say congratulations! Arrgghh!! 
So now I just speak about her marathon stuff all the time and let her make digs at me, but that makes her feel good so guess it's worth it!


----------



## BlueViolet

In my opinion, life is short and it's not worth spending time with people who constantly rain on your parade and put you down. I'm not a fan for drama queens either. I had to cut off some friends out of my life because of that reason and I haven't regretted it. I know it probably sounds harsh, but it wasn't until I tried for years to be part of what seemed like a one sided friendship.


----------



## Starry Night

Hey ladies,

In my snooping around the Second Tri forums I've come across many threads on Braxton Hicks and everyone else seems to be saying they should only last a few seconds, come one at a time and be painless. I've had BH two times and the first time mine lasted all day on and off (though some of it could have been ligament related) and the second time it was about 20 minutes of on and off again and some of them were quite painful. I have seen the doctor about them and was assured each time things were fine. I haven't had any since starting a more strict regiment of drinking lots of water.

But now I'm kind of scared anyways. :( With my issues this pregnancy every little thing freaks me out. I have been pregnant before and the nurse at my OB's office said that meant my BH could come earlier and more painful. Even with this reassurance I still Googled it (stupid, stupid, stupid) and only found a few resources that admitted BH could be painful at times. I don't know why I'm scared. I'm not even having BH alot. Just had it twice, each time I got checked out and was fine, and it's been over a week.

I also keep getting snotty discharge. It can be balled up and seems a bit yellowy. It's never large amounts but it's been happening more frequently. I may call my OB's office tomorrow just in case. Nervous I'll get blown off as I'm not presenting any other yeast infection symptoms.


----------



## BlueViolet

Starry, I looked up BH contractions in two of my books. Here's what I found:

They're practice contractions that help ripen the cervix to prepare you for delivery. They start at around 21 weeks and are harmless but can be uncomfortable. Each one can last a few minutes or several minutes. Manage the pain with showers, deep breathing, and taking walks. A key difference between real contractions and BH is that you can't stop the real ones. With BH they stop on their own or often can be banished by changing your activity, breathing deeply, or drinking lots of water. Dehydration can cause cramps, so drink lots of fluids. Some women cramp after amniocentesis. Sex can cause cramping, but it's nothing to worry about. 

Hope this helps! Feel better, hun! :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Hun my bh's can last ages as well. Tummy goes bloody rigid all day! And as for my cm, I feel permanently fertile I have so much! I don't know that everyone gets those but certainly not unusual. X


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks. I'm just tired of the worry. Whenever I freak out DH is always quick to remind me that, in spite of all our scares, the baby himself has always been perfectly fine and never in any immediate danger. My mom was also talking to my aunt who is an ER doctor at our local hospital and she had said that I can trust whatever the specialists at the children's hospital say because they really know their stuff. So I am totally leaning on the good prognosis I've received.

Hann/Clare -- sorry that there are such drama-queens in your lives that don't know how to express pleasure for anyone else. Hopefully, they secretly do feel happy for you guys but just don't know how to show it.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Yey! It's past midnight!

Happy 23 Weeks to Me, Doodle & Fox!

:happydance:

1 more week to V-Day ladies!

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats to sofie, Doodles and fox!!

Can't believe V-day is getting so close. Time is really starting to fly by.


----------



## Sherri81

Hey ladies, I'm alive and kicking still. Having issues with either my computer, or the internet in general, not really sure which yet.

Until it sorts itself out though, I will mainly just be reading, and/or posting on facebook, as I can do that easily from my blackberry. I can go online with my blackberry as well, but it takes forever to load and read things as the screen is so small.

I've seen Asisrie posting on Facebook, so I think she is okay. Maybe just having a quiet spell.

Starry, get your discharge checked out please. Any change in discharge should be checked out, especially if you are high risk, which it sounds to me like you are. Changes in discharge CAN be normal, but can also be an indicator of a yeast infection or BV. So do get it checked out.

I found the boob talk funny. Went for my Echo today and the tech was saying my massive boobs were making it hard for her to visualize anything :roll: But she thought my husband must approve of them. I said he hasn't been allowed to touch them for 20 weeks...

She eventually did find a spot where she could see through the milk bags to my heart. She wouldn't say anything besides I definately need to follow up with my Dr, and that she wouldn't hire me as a drummer in a band... I asked her on a scale of 1-10 how bad my heart was... and she just got really quiet. So I don't really know how to take that.

I did get to listen to my heart, and I admit, it sounds really strange. Not all nice and happy. And I saw a bit of her scan when she was looking at a valve, and it was flapping away quite fine, and then it looked like it had a stutter or something, and it wasn't closing all the way, and then it went right back to being fine... So I assume that this is where the issues are... Oh, and she was really interested in what I had to say about the BV infection that brought on Devon's labour. She just kept asking me questions about how bad it was and how long did I have it etc... So I don't know if this figures into anything. I was told a few weeks back that sometimes heart issues can arise from a severe infection. So who knows...

That's it for me. Oh, and my mom gave me a bra that she had bought but which didn't fit her. She said it was like 100 bucks, so whatever, I took it. Holy shit its a 42DD!! I don't know if I'm ready for that yet... I'm too scared to even try it right now. Right now I am in 38DDs and they seem to be working out okay...


----------



## DragonMummy

Wow... Can't believe V day is next week... 

I went to bed at 2000 tonight as work knackered me, but Dh woke me when he came to bed 2 hours later and so I have been wide awake for the last 3 hours. Up at 6 for work. Yay...


----------



## BlueViolet

Sorry to sound ignorant. V day?


----------



## Starry Night

V-day = viability.

Sherri, I think I will call tomorrow. I feel like things are OK but I just don't want to risk anything and my next appointment isn't until the 22nd. At my last appointment I asked the nurse about the discharge but was just told to eat more yogurt so I'm a little nervous about being blown off. I should have mentioned it to the OB when he came in but forgot because I had to update him on my visit to the children's hospital (he hadn't gotten any of the faxes yet....why don't these hospitals ever fax him anything?? He never knows about my ER visits until I tell him...)


----------



## BlueViolet

Ah, thanks for letting me know! I was thinking you guys were talking about a holiday. I suppose it's a great reason to celebrate. Yey! I thought it was at week 24. Close enough :) 

Starry, glad you're going to call. It can't hurt to ask. It's their job to check everything and reassure us.


----------



## Starry Night

I think viability is at 24 weeks. Just some of the ladies are on the verge of reaching 23 weeks (already!) which would make it a week away. Still 3 weeks more for me....


----------



## BlueViolet

Yeah, I have a little over 2 weeks. Can't wait. Meanwhile, my nesting instinct has been insane lately. I already started to pack the hospital bags. The baby's stuff is all packed, and I'm still working on my things. Next, I'd like to schedule a tour of the birthing center. I've always planned stuff in advance, so I guess that's why I've been obsessing.


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies, just a quickie im off up to the big smoke to get my hair done. Had a really early night last night and have woke up feeling shitty, been sick twice and generally feel poo! 
Cant miss the appointment though been looking forward to it so just gonna have to drag my ass up there. Will catch up with you all later xx


----------



## amand_a

Stary, I know its hard not to stress, but fear can also have a huge impact in how you feel pain. You may want to try some relaxation or yoga techniques closer to the birth to help you relax:hugs:


----------



## Jenni4

Hi! Sorry some of your friends and family are not being very supportive. People can be so inconsiderate! 

Congrats to SK, Doodles and Fox!! 

I think my tummy has exploded overnight!! I will have to take a pic later for you to see...

I have my first pre-natal yoga class tonight...interested to see how that goes....am a big Bikram Yoga fan...but have decided not to continue the practice in pregnancy. Is anyone else practicing yoga during pregnancy???


----------



## Hann12

Mel - sorry you feel bad, hopefully you will feel better to enjoy your hair cut! I want to see a photo! 

Starry - check out the CM, I'm sure it's prob fine though. I haven't had bh but am scared now, they don't sound like fun! 

DM - hope work isn't too bad today.

Sherri - I hope they tell you how you are soon, it sounds scary but Jake still sounds good and you seem to be coping so well! 

Happy 23 weeks to you all! 

I still have 3.5 weeks till v day, seems like ages! 

At home again today, so pleased to be as I feel so tired still. Only just woke up too. 
2 questions to start the chat off for today:
1) where is a good place to buy nice maternity tights? 
2) are you getting a bouncer thing for the baby or a swing? I will post examples if I'm not being clear, which is very likely!


----------



## Doodlepants

Ooh I'm not sure about maternity tights? Maybe debenhams? Just a guess though...

I've got a swing and 2 bouncers (1 is to leave at grandparents house). My spare bouncer is a plain one from mothercare. My main bouncer is this one:
https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.207-8597.aspx

And my swing is similar to this:
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Collections/Ziggy-Zebra-Loving-Hug-Swing(0068327)

My swing is a fisher price one and more colourful but the same sort of thing as that one.

Mamas and Papas have some lovely ones, might be worth a look? We had Holly's old one so we are using that xx


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone! 

I have my scan tomorrow :happydance: Just wondering - do i need a full bladder?

Hann - i was wondering the same about a bouncer or a swing so will be interested in replies. I saw a swing on kiddicare which can be used inside and outside during the summer which i thought might be a nice idea.


----------



## mummySS

Morning all, well i'm supposed to be working today but i only just got out of bed. Oops! I did check my emails and sent a few at 9am this morning... feel like a big cheat :blush: 

Anyhoo, hope everyone's well today. I am counting down the days til scan... 2 more sleeps to go and i get to see my little bugger again :)

Mel - sorry to hear you've been sick again. Enjoy your haircut, just make sure they're gentle with you. The last haircut I had i came home crying as they were so rough and pulling my hair when they washed it. It was during the height of my sickness so i think i was just generally feeling a bit fragile... 

DM - i was so impressed at your mega early night - sorry it didn't work out... 

Sherri - wow 40dd sounds crazy big lol! Glad you managed to get through your appointments. When do you see the doctor then? 

Happy 23 weeks to SK, Doods and Fox. Having said that, where is Fox? not seen her in a while. 

EDIT: Hann - i got some great tights from Asda online! Clear and black. They also sell them at ASOS. 

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Freckles - no you don't.

@Hann - we're getting a swing I think. I saw one in M&P and really liked it. We had a lightweight bouncer before but as soon as he could move his upper body he would just upturn the bloody thing so want something with a bit more stamina this time!


----------



## DragonMummy

As for tights, I am still happily fitting into Boots 70 denier ones. They are effing massive for some reason and go right over my bump nicely! I get the M/L size. I only wear them with boots though as they are so big that they can go a bit Nora Batty....


----------



## DragonMummy

We're getting THIS swing. It looks pretty sturdy and if Tigertastic is a scrapling like her big brother was, she should be in it for a while.


ETA - we had one like THIS before - he could upturn it from 4 months!


----------



## freckles09

DragonMummy said:


> @Freckles - no you don't.
> 
> @Hann - we're getting a swing I think. I saw one in M&P and really liked it. We had a lightweight bouncer before but as soon as he could move his upper body he would just upturn the bloody thing so want something with a bit more stamina this time!

Thanks DM - that's a relief then :thumbup:


----------



## fifi-folle

We've got this swing (well we bought it for our niece who is now too big for it!)
We have also received a vibrating rocker which was our older niece's.
My friends' wee one LOVES his rainforest swing
When our wee one gets older we'll get the rainforest jumperoo as it's popular with several babies we know

Jenni enjoy your yoga class! I've been going to one since 13wks and loving it! Already made some Mummy friends which is the main reason I started going.


----------



## fifi-folle

AFM am now on day 5 of being exhausted, and starving too!! Was feeling so virtuous having lost weight, think that'll be over soon!


----------



## Hann12

What do you think of this:

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Safety/Baby-Swings/FisherPrice-Smart-Stage-Swing(0073103)
Its apparently a swing but can be a bouncer too? 

DM if we just get a swing then thats the swing I was going to get from mamas and papas! Do you need a bouncer too or will a swing do the job? Also the swing is a bit girlie, would it do for a boy too? Would you have put Harry in it? (thats the real test!) 

Fifi - I like your chico swing. The rainforest one looks a bit scary! Not very sturdy looking but guessing it must be!


----------



## fifi-folle

The rainforest one is massive!! It's about a metre high. Not one for a small flat/house! It's survived a large baby with a three year old bruiser older brother!

That FP one looks fancy! I just can't get over the price of these things!!! The number of FP rainforest swings/jumperoos on Gumtree is massive! Is it bad our baby is getting a lot of hand me downs/second hand?


----------



## Clareabell

Ahh feel terrible today really coldy!!

DM - we have got that swing, actually we have the majority of the made with love range. Its gorgeous!!

Yay Doods, Sof and Fox on 23 weeks!! Cant believe how fast its going!!

I think I shall "work from home" this afternoon. It will give me a good chance to watch lasts nights glee, apparently there is a cringetastic wedding!! love it!


----------



## Starry Night

Blah. Getting pregnancy insomnia at the moment otherwise I'd still be in bed....

I'm not bothering with getting a swing or bouncer at the moment. I've heard many mixed reviews on both. Babies seem to love them or hate them and we don't have extra money right now so I'm just focusing on the more essential gear. Though we do plan on getting an exe-saucer as every baby I know loves theirs.

This is the one we registered for. I love all the different features and material textures. https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=3822522


----------



## Hann12

Just checked mothercare, they have more 'sales' on at the moment and these are in them:

https://www.mothercare.com/Chicco-P..._1_49&nodeId=547651031&sr=1-49&qid=1298978881

https://www.mothercare.com/My-Jungl..._1_23&nodeId=547651031&sr=1-23&qid=1298978881

Both actually look reasonable and for boys or girls. I'm hoping its something we can add to a 'list' for someone to buy us!!

Just ordered the 'miracle box' birthing ball from amazon to be delivered tomorrow in time for hypno birthing classes on Saturday.


----------



## freckles09

Hann i think that Chico swing is cheaper on Kiddicare at the moment. That's the swing i have my eye on too as it can be used outside which i thought might be nice in the summer.

Not sure if you'd need a bouncer too though...

Doodle and Hann - those babies r us links aren't working for me...


----------



## Hann12

freckles09 said:


> Hann i think that Chico swing is cheaper on Kiddicare at the moment. That's the swing i have my eye on too as it can be used outside which i thought might be nice in the summer.
> 
> Not sure if you'd need a bouncer too though...
> 
> Doodle and Hann - those babies r us links aren't working for me...

It is cheaper! It says that its because its a discontinued line....


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann I only ever used ihs bouncer as somewhere to dump him when he was being clingy and I needed to do something ie have a shower or make myself some lunch! Thats why I thought I would get a bit more value out of a swing as it is a bit more entertaining but still somewhere to dump them!!!


----------



## foxforce

Hi all 

Long time no post, I find it so difficult to keep up! i am about still :D Hope your all well as can be?

Yay to 23 weeks today, it is going very fast at the moment. Congrats to Sof, Doods and myself. Thanks to Starry, Mummy, Clareabell and others for the congrats x

ON the subject of swings/bouncers.... I have a Mamas and Papas Astro bouncer that I got at the outlet store for a great price, then my friend who has the Mamas and Papas starlight swing has said we could have that, it had very little use too so quite fortunate, other wise I'd make do with the bouncer.

Starry I keep suffering with my sleep or lack of it also, apparently its hormones and your body getting you used to whats about to come once bubs arrives!

Also after 2 weeks without any spots I have broken out with 2 today :nope:
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 3.1 KB
Views: 27









starlight.jpg
File size: 1.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Hann I only ever used ihs bouncer as somewhere to dump him when he was being clingy and I needed to do something ie have a shower or make myself some lunch! Thats why I thought I would get a bit more value out of a swing as it is a bit more entertaining but still somewhere to dump them!!!

i did same thing DM i think a swing is more entertaining because they can swing in it which will rock them to sleep or sooth them...

im thinking of getting a swing too but im fussy to what type


----------



## DragonMummy

what's your criteria? why fussy?


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> what's your criteria? why fussy?

well the way it looks, to the price to weather i think it will be alright.... i was fussy with bouncers too.... dunno why


----------



## DragonMummy

I imagine everyone is the same, Anna!


----------



## Hann12

I was looking at the starlight mamas and papas one as its a bit more 'boy' like - which obviously we could have. I think I'll definitely go for a swing, just a question of which one!!


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> I imagine everyone is the same, Anna!

i think what i might do is look on the mothercare site and mama and papas and the toys r us... find out which is right.... i wont be choosing one yet but will pick a few out that andy likes too


----------



## Annamumof2

quick question:
will i see Flynn on the uterine artery doppler ultrasound scan?


----------



## Hann12

I think I like the mamas and papas ones the most as they look the most compact, which I need!


----------



## DragonMummy

Tiger will be getting a lot of hand-me-downs from Dragon so I am going to try and make sure anything that I buy for her is nice and girly - hence the M&P one.


----------



## DragonMummy

Annamumof2 said:


> quick question:
> will i see Flynn on the uterine artery doppler ultrasound scan?


no idea - try googling it?


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> quick question:
> will i see Flynn on the uterine artery doppler ultrasound scan?
> 
> 
> no idea - try googling it?Click to expand...

i looked but i didnt really understand it from what i read in the notice i have i THINK i might be able to see him again... they messure him and then the blood flow between him and me.... or something like that... its to rule out if i will get pre-eclamsia or not


----------



## MrsWez

We have a Graco Bounce and Swing. It's a bouncer and a swing in one product. It comes off without alot of hassle too. 

https://www.babyswings.com/baby-swings/full-size-baby-swings/gracoswingnbounceinmanpark.cfm


----------



## Annamumof2

MrsWez said:


> We have a Graco Bounce and Swing. It's a bouncer and a swing in one product. It comes off without alot of hassle too.
> 
> https://www.babyswings.com/baby-swings/full-size-baby-swings/gracoswingnbounceinmanpark.cfm

oh that is nice hun.... i wonder if they have one like that in the UK


----------



## Hann12

Annamumof2 said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> We have a Graco Bounce and Swing. It's a bouncer and a swing in one product. It comes off without alot of hassle too.
> 
> https://www.babyswings.com/baby-swings/full-size-baby-swings/gracoswingnbounceinmanpark.cfm
> 
> oh that is nice hun.... i wonder if they have one like that in the UKClick to expand...

Anna - they do:

ttp://www.babys-mart.co.uk/itemdetl.php/itemprcd/Graco-Swing-n-Bounce-Rocker?utm_source=Google%2BShopping&utm_medium=Google&Deimos&of_tid=K24TtVc_omOnx5NmVnY24B_zLHc-WuyqTMKvC5b7pDgYZ5-RuhxtNVfZuoaJ1NV8


----------



## Annamumof2

Hann12 said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> We have a Graco Bounce and Swing. It's a bouncer and a swing in one product. It comes off without alot of hassle too.
> 
> https://www.babyswings.com/baby-swings/full-size-baby-swings/gracoswingnbounceinmanpark.cfm
> 
> oh that is nice hun.... i wonder if they have one like that in the UKClick to expand...
> 
> Anna - they do:
> 
> ttp://www.babys-mart.co.uk/itemdetl.php/itemprcd/Graco-Swing-n-Bounce-Rocker?utm_source=Google%2BShopping&utm_medium=Google&Deimos&of_tid=K24TtVc_omOnx5NmVnY24B_zLHc-WuyqTMKvC5b7pDgYZ5-RuhxtNVfZuoaJ1NV8Click to expand...

ouch thats pricy... thanks for the link though hun... i cant find one that i liked in mothercare but saw on in toys r us and that was £99 so that will be a miss too.. unless i can find it on ebay maybe


----------



## Doodlepants

Ooh That's really nice Mrs Wez! Mine looks pretty similar just different colours. Mine's just a swing though :) I had to get my bouncer separately.

I've just spotted yet another baby gym that I like! I must show some restraint and stick to my rainforest one!

Glad to hear you're ok fox! I love the bouncer and swing!

I looked at my list last night and was relieved to see that it is actually getting shorter!
I got a really lovely gro bag from a baby boutique near me which is so cute, it has strawberries on it, I love it! :)


----------



## Annamumof2

another question... what doppler do you guys have and how good is it?


----------



## Jenni4

Okay...got some bump pics....Here is a comparison of my growth

13 weeks, 17 weeks, 19 weeks and 21 weeks(last two in purple)...see I do wear other colors than green!!!
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-01-03 at 18.46.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 0









Photo on 2011-02-02 at 15.40 #2.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 0









Photo on 2011-02-15 at 14.58.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1









Photo on 2011-03-01 at 16.59.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2









Photo on 2011-03-01 at 17.00.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DragonMummy

I have an angelsounds and I think it's pants....


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> I have an angelsounds and I think it's pants....

so the angelsound is out lol... thought about getting another?

i am looking on ebay thinking do i want to order one or not


----------



## Hann12

Jenni4 said:


> Okay...got some bump pics....Here is a comparison of my growth
> 
> 13 weeks, 17 weeks, 19 weeks and 21 weeks(last two in purple)...see I do wear other colors than green!!!

They are great photos!

Attached is my latest bump picture, i think the way I'm sitting makes it look bigger but I like it!!


----------



## DragonMummy

why do you want one? you're over half way now and baby is active.....


----------



## DragonMummy

lovely pics, Hann and Jen x


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> why do you want one? you're over half way now and baby is active.....

because 1... it will be something skye can listen to before she goes to sleep...
and 2... my friend was over half way and she still had movement till they went to go and check the babys heartbeat and found her baby sleeping and i am just worried sense then about it...


----------



## mummymarsh

has just been offered amniocentesis to see if my baby has pickedup the infectin i developed through pegnancy :( and the cahnces of this are high....

:(

xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

you can rent them I think? with mine you could record it to your pc so we have a permanent record of her little HB. 

as for the second reason, a doppler's not going to prevent something like that and geting one for that reason could just end up making you panic more if you can't find it iykwim x


----------



## Annamumof2

mummymarsh said:


> has just been offered amniocentesis to see if my baby has pickedup the infectin i developed through pegnancy :( and the cahnces of this are high....
> 
> :(
> 
> xxx

oh hunny big hugs... thinking of you... and im sure what every you decide will be the right choose


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> you can rent them I think? with mine you could record it to your pc so we have a permanent record of her little HB.
> 
> as for the second reason, a doppler's not going to prevent something like that and geting one for that reason could just end up making you panic more if you can't find it iykwim x

i was thinking of renting one... but then i was thinking that when i have one that is good like the ones at the hospital then maybe i can pass it down to skye when she is pregnant later in life and maybe Jason too for when he decides on kids which i hope its not till there at least 30 lol


----------



## DragonMummy

most of them are pretty flimsy unless you fork out on a medical quality one. mine stopped working after 5 weeks so doubt it'll still be running in 20 years!


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> most of them are pretty flimsy unless you fork out on a medical quality one. mine stopped working after 5 weeks so doubt it'll still be running in 20 years!

ive seen some of the good ones that look like the ones they use in hospital that you use with alittle bit of gel... think i might try to find one to hire or i might just go ahead and buy it as a treat


----------



## mummySS

Hann and Jen - some great bumpage going on there! 

Mummymarsh - :hugs: If you go for the amnio just make sure you rest up completely hun. As anna says, it's completely your choice and there's no right or wrong. xx


----------



## Jenni4

Great bump Hann!! I love seeing everyone's bumps...I go onto the bump thread and look, but I don't feel like I know those women like I know you guys!! I enjoy seeing my friends bumps :flower:

:hugs: to mummymarsh...i'm sure what ever you decide to do will be the right thing.


----------



## MrsWez

Hann and Jen - Cute bumps. My bump is so high.

Mummymarsh, I hope baby is alright and I know you'll make the best decision for you and baby. :hugs:

AFM, Cold is finally getting better. I still have a bit of a cough and sore throat but I feel better overall. We bought some stuff for Jonathan's nursery. I can't wait till it's finished.


----------



## Annamumof2

i was looking though the last scan sheet i had and it says placenta posterior high is this a good thing?


----------



## Hann12

Mummymarsh - I hope you are okay, if you are unsure of your next move speak to the midwives and see what they advise. I'm thinking of you.

Thanks for all the bump comments. I feel like my bump is high, but maybe not?!

Was just on a work call and had to drop as feeling sick again. Its rubbish feeling bad, especially when its meant to be the blooming phase now!
Going to go for a nap now.


----------



## MrsWez

Annamumof2 said:


> i was looking though the last scan sheet i had and it says placenta posterior high is this a good thing?

My Dr. wrote the same comment on my file, I don't know what that means either. :shrug: I'm curious as my bump is high and I can feel baby move a lot.


----------



## Annamumof2

MrsWez said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> i was looking though the last scan sheet i had and it says placenta posterior high is this a good thing?
> 
> My Dr. wrote the same comment on my file, I don't know what that means either. :shrug: I'm curious as my bump is high and I can feel baby move a lot.Click to expand...

my top half of my belly is high and thats the bump.... and i keep feeling Flynn kick alot down below... i just hope he shifts soon as its the same spot that he keeps kicking from 14 weeks lol


----------



## MrsWez

Annamumof2 said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> i was looking though the last scan sheet i had and it says placenta posterior high is this a good thing?
> 
> My Dr. wrote the same comment on my file, I don't know what that means either. :shrug: I'm curious as my bump is high and I can feel baby move a lot.Click to expand...
> 
> my top half of my belly is high and thats the bump.... and i keep feeling Flynn kick alot down below... i just hope he shifts soon as its the same spot that he keeps kicking from 14 weeks lolClick to expand...

Jonathan too, he loves to kick my bladder. He's breech so his feet stay in the same place but he shifts from right to left.


----------



## DragonMummy

don't worry about the gel - baby oil works fine x


----------



## DragonMummy

high is good - mine is low so I have to go back for another scan to make sure it's all clear to give birth. Despite the fact I am having a caesarian :rofl:


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> high is good - mine is low so I have to go back for another scan to make sure it's all clear to give birth. Despite the fact I am having a caesarian :rofl:

least you get to see her again, i dunno how many more scans i have till i give birth now... but i wouldnt want to have a c-sec.... im frightend of needles and not being able to move


----------



## DragonMummy

me too but I don't have a choice :rofl:

And yes, I will have had FIVE scans by then! Hurrah!


----------



## BlueViolet

I think it has to do with the location of the placenta. The "posterior" means that it's at the back of the uterus and you probably get to feel more movement because of it. "High" is where it attached on the back uterine wall. It's best that it doesn't cover the cervix, but other than that, I don't know if it matters.


----------



## BlueViolet

I would love more than one scan, but the insurance only covers one unless something goes wrong. We could pay for an independent scan, but I think the money would be better used for baby gear. So, we're still not 100% sure that we're having a girl, but we'll find out soon enough :)


----------



## DragonMummy

ah the NHS is good for some things!

We get 2 as standard over here - a 12 week scan and a 20 week scan.

I had one at 7 weeks as nobody believed that I was actually pregnant as my CD21 bloods showed no ovulation. I'm having a private scan at 25 weeks (while we were TTC I said to DH that as it was such an ordeal we were bloody well HAVING a 4d scan of this one!!!) and I have one at 33 weeks to check my placenta is in the right place for no reason whatsoever. :D


----------



## Blue_bear

You ladies have been super chatty again :)

Ive been away for the night at my best friends down in Kent. Driving there is always a mission thanks to the m25 but it was really nice to see her and her bump!
She is 31 weeks so much bigger than me but its nice to be able to talk baby stuff :)

You may have seen from my FB status that i managed to fall in pumpkin patch in bluewater....they had some amazing deals on.

They had a huge sale rail and were doing buy 1 get 1 half price on that, plus £5 off when you spend £25. 

In all i reckon we got £60ish of clothes for £22 :thumbup:
Got a couple of bits in H&M too.

Forgot to say...I already have my MatB1, i just text my MW and asked her to leave it out for me...

Nice to be back home now though, time to put our feet up :)


----------



## MrsWez

I can get as many ultrasounds as needed due my high risk pregnancy but it costs me $35 per scan. My Dr. is awesome for the most part.


----------



## DragonMummy

loooove pumpkin patch....


----------



## Britt11

mummymarsh said:


> has just been offered amniocentesis to see if my baby has pickedup the infectin i developed through pegnancy :( and the cahnces of this are high....
> 
> :(
> 
> xxx

oh no hon, what infection did you pick up?
thinking of you, must be so hard :hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

£22! What a bargain!!! I don't know where my nearest patch is, I do most of my shopping online, but you do miss a lot of deals that way :( Right! Store locator.......


----------



## Doodlepants

Good luck Mummymarsh with whatever you chooses :hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

Just checked and have been sent an email to say they are doing the same offer online, not sure on what the selction will be like though. Shout if you need the promo code...


----------



## Starry Night

Jenni - lovely bump progression! It's grown into such a lovely shape.

Hann -- love your bump too! I love sitting all slouchy to make myself look rounder. lol

mummymarsh -- sorry that the doctors think your little one has caught an infection. Hope the doctors can find a way to make both of you feel better soon.

Called my OB's office and I was told it sounded like I had a yeast infection and to take some over-the-counter medication. So I guess I have to get DH to go pick some up for me. Yee-haw. If I wasn't pregnant I'd just ignore the symptoms, eat some yogurt and let nature do it's thing as the symptoms aren't overly noticeable (the itching is intermittent and mild) but I just don't want to take any chances.


----------



## melissasbump

Hi everyone, well ive just got home from london and am utterly exausted!

MummySS Yes i did enjoy my haircut thankyou! Its my splurge as I go to Nicky Clarke and you pay for the whole experiance. They are so niceand professional and I always walk out feeling a million dollars so for me thats worth it. And i figure, i rarely drink (nothing at the mo!), dont smoke, dont often go out spending loads of money on myself so i can justify going to a nice place for a haircut. I have had Nicky Clarke cut my hair before which was AWSOME but that was a one off!

Hann, glad you have took another day off, hope you have been relaxing! Lovley pic of you and bump by the way! Also , im just gonna get you to research all my purchase before i make them, you seem pretty good at it! 

Doodles, i love the fisher price stuff, especially precious planet and the rainforest stuff ( i think we have talked about this before! lol)
Congrats to you SK and Fox on 23 weeks!

DM that swing you are getting looks lovely and a good price too!

Fifi,Ahh yes the rainforest swing, im getting the rainforest music and lights playmat, havent decidied re the swing yet, my friend swore by the jumperoo though, its quite pricey though!!

Clare, loving the "working from home" i cant get away with that unfortunalty! 

Jenni, nice bumpage! i must take some more pics of my HUGE offering!:wacko:

Mummymarsh, big :hugs: have you decided what you are gonna do yet?

Mrs Wex. glad you are feeling better!

Blue Bear, Sounds like you got some bargins at P Patch! Glad there isnt one where i live, too tempting!!

Anyway i managed not to be sick whilst i was out but still feeling queasy, tired and a a bit headachey so just gonna sit and chill for a bit, speaking of chill, its got freezing outside again!
Flump is really active these days, although not felt an out and out kick yet theres lots of movement in there! He/she seems to be more awake, than asleep and getting stronger everyday, so thats nice to feel.
A work friend gave birth last night to a little girl. They called her Charlotte(Lottie) Lorna, Maria and all is well apparently so that was nice news to wake up to today. 

PS was luxuary to put on one of my new "big banger" bras today and be in totall comfort! Luxuary!:happydance:


----------



## mummySS

Eeeeuuuuuurrrrrr.... *groans in happy pain*.... Just had a massive KFC fillet tower meal for lunch... My tummy hurts but is happy... Little bugger is dancing for joy inside... What the hell, i am so constipated anyway this will make no difference...


----------



## emzeebob

scan tomorrow whoop whoop


----------



## Annamumof2

ive had a total of 5 scans at the moment and the one on the 9th will be my 6th scan


----------



## Starry Night

emzeebob said:


> scan tomorrow whoop whoop

How exciting! I can't remember, are you staying Team Yellow or are you going to find out? Good luck!

Speaking of placentas....I've been told mine is posterior and to the right and bit lower than usual. Baby still has somewhat erratic moving patterns. Some days I feel him loads. Others...not so much. Sometimes it seems he is gaining strength and others it's like gentle taps. It seems really pointless to do kick counts yet.


----------



## emzeebob

Starry Night said:


> emzeebob said:
> 
> 
> scan tomorrow whoop whoop
> 
> How exciting! I can't remember, are you staying Team Yellow or are you going to find out? Good luck!
> 
> 
> we are defiantly finding out, we cant wait, we have decided that if baby has his/her legs crossed we going to have a 4d scan, but i think my oh just want the scan because you get a bear in the package that wen you press it u hear a recording of the babies heartbeat, but its expensive so we only having it if we cant find out the sex, we dont mind wat it is at all we are just hoping for a boy as my oh has all nieces lol, his 6 brothers all have had girls so everyone is expecting a girl,Click to expand...


----------



## Starry Night

Our baby had his legs crossed but the technician was able to sneak a peek in between from a lower angle. We've had multiple scans for other reasons so we have twice had the sex confirmed though strangely the crossed-legs scan was the clearest. Hopefully your baby cooperates!


----------



## Annamumof2

emzeebob said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emzeebob said:
> 
> 
> scan tomorrow whoop whoop
> 
> How exciting! I can't remember, are you staying Team Yellow or are you going to find out? Good luck!
> 
> 
> we are defiantly finding out, we cant wait, we have decided that if baby has his/her legs crossed we going to have a 4d scan, but i think my oh just want the scan because you get a bear in the package that wen you press it u hear a recording of the babies heartbeat, but its expensive so we only having it if we cant find out the sex, we dont mind wat it is at all we are just hoping for a boy as my oh has all nieces lol, his 6 brothers all have had girls so everyone is expecting a girl,Click to expand...
> 
> oh where abouts is that, that your thinking about getting your 4d scan? and i want the bear heheClick to expand...


----------



## DragonMummy

I was rather tempted by the heartbeat bear as well!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

@Mel I was tempted to get Tiger the Jumperoo for Christmas. She'll be 6 months old by then so just the right age.


----------



## freckles09

emzeebob said:


> scan tomorrow whoop whoop

Yay me too! What time is your appt? Ours isn't til 5:40pm! 

We are staying Team Yellow although it'll be hard answering the question 'do you want to know the sex?' !


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh you yellows are sooo brave! I could never last!


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> @Mel I was tempted to get Tiger the Jumperoo for Christmas. She'll be 6 months old by then so just the right age.

Yeah my friend swears by it, and her little boy was a proper little boy if you know what i mean, and it survived and she gonna use it for the next one (shes preggers now too)

Lots of scans this week! mines thursday whoop whoop!


----------



## melissasbump

freckles09 said:


> emzeebob said:
> 
> 
> scan tomorrow whoop whoop
> 
> Yay me too! What time is your appt? Ours isn't til 5:40pm!
> 
> We are staying Team Yellow although it'll be hard answering the question 'do you want to know the sex?' !Click to expand...

i wont get asked that question... they just wont tell us!


----------



## MrsWez

mummySS said:


> Eeeeuuuuuurrrrrr.... *groans in happy pain*.... Just had a massive KFC fillet tower meal for lunch... My tummy hurts but is happy... Little bugger is dancing for joy inside... What the hell, i am so constipated anyway this will make no difference...

That sounds so good. I am having japanese, grilled shrimp with fried rice. :happydance: Jonathan gets very active after I eat.


----------



## emzeebob

my scan is at 11.30am cant wait, i dont no how to add a link but the website is www.seeyourbaby.co.uk i got a voucher in my bounty pack for a £200 scan reduced to £99 if we go it will be the leicester one but there is loads all around the uk


----------



## Hann12

Hi i'm back! Was asleep for 2.5 hours and feel better for it. I felt so sick before that. Now I'm confused as to whether thats pregnancy sickness or if I have got a bug as i haven't fe;t pregnancy ill for a long time, weird!

Mel - glad the hair went well - any dramatic cut?
I would gladly research anything for you, I love researching!!

Mummyss - glad you enjoyed the KFC, have to say thats one thing I have not eaten. I saw the advert the other day about it being from locally sourced chicken and I seriously question that as I'm not sure the stuff you eat is chicken at all ha ha!! I know everyone likes it though so I have probably just offended you all sorry!!

Emze - good luck for the scan tomorrow - one more to add to the gender list!

Mel - I'm glad you won't get asked as I need you to stay yellow with me!! And freckles - stay strong!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann its quite a bit shorter (bobbed) but its now gonna be so easy to do and ive got a funky new fringe! Will post some pics later of hair and bumpage.

I am feeling a little overwelmed by everything baby related at the mo to be honest, i just feel like ive got so much to think about and do still, but every day is an effort! I cant wait to meet flump but im also scared too. Not about the labour, about getting home with a newborn and not having a clue what to do.. am i being silly?


----------



## Clareabell

I dont think you are being silly. I stood behind a lady in a shop with a new born baby girl and started to panic. I don't have a clue how I will manage a baby! I just hope to muddle through ;)


----------



## Starry Night

Whenever I start to worry about how I'll handle life as a mother my own mom says just to use common sense. I'm sure we'll be able to figure things out and love makes up for a lot!

mel -- I'm glad you like your new haircut!

AFM, dh and I think we found a house in the town we're going to move to. It's a very small town so there aren't many houses actually for sale but we think we found one that is exactly what we're looking for and it's under budget. I'm trying not to get too excited but we're in contact with the current owners. The main issue seems to be timing so it's still up in the air.


----------



## topazicatzbet

dont worry girls it will all just come naturally to you.

im more worried about how im gonna juggle 2 kids


----------



## melissasbump

Hann do you like this swing? its cute and fold up small x

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ice-Adorable-Animals-Take-Along-Swing(0086065)


----------



## Hann12

melissasbump said:


> Hann do you like this swing? its cute and fold up small x
> 
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ice-Adorable-Animals-Take-Along-Swing(0086065)

I do like it! However, one of the things I like about the mamas and papas ones are that you can plug your ipod/mp3 into it to play different music. I can imagine even with 5/6 tunes they would drive you insane after a while but if you can add your own thats got to be a big plus? I might be wrong though.

I had a panic the other day, think it was last thursday when people were leaving work and going for a happy hour cocktail I realised that I am never going to be able to just spontaneously go for a cocktail again! Now I know I have something a lot better than a drink to look forward to but its funny how something like that can put the scares into you! I am really nervous about getting the baby home and whether I'll be a good mum, and not knowing anyone around here yet to speak to and meet up with. Its such a shame we are all dispersed in different locations otherwise we could have had such a great little group to meet regularly. 
So yes basically I am scared and worried I won't be any good! I'm also worried I won't know what to do with a boy!!


----------



## melissasbump

I still like your idea of meeting up anyway, i think we should.


----------



## DragonMummy

@Hann - locally sourced from bloody battery hens! they DO try and make these things look "healthy" but anyone that isn't a complete dick knows it's all shite. That ad made me piss my pants! Good effort but you ain't fooling me!

Like the Maccys ads where they go on about how they have no artificial this that or the other. Or my absolute fave is the nutella advert. "contains 2 hazelnuts, some skimmed milk and cocoa" - since when has "2 hazelnuts" been an essential part of your diet? It's still shite!


----------



## DragonMummy

as for the worries about how you manage being a mum, I was astonished by how naturally it came to me. I mean I was never the maternal type. i don't really even like children (except mine) but I bonded straight away (although v normal not to so don't worry if you feel like they've given you someone else's kid!) and was like a duck to water. most of it is all trial and error so that makes you the most knowledgable person ever as you know your baby better than anyone.

Hence my next top tip is ignore ANY advice you didn't bloody ask for!!! (like that for example :rofl:)


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> as for the worries about how you manage being a mum, I was astonished by how naturally it came to me. I mean I was never the maternal type. i don't really even like children (except mine) but I bonded straight away (although v normal not to so don't worry if you feel like they've given you someone else's kid!) and was like a duck to water. most of it is all trial and error so that makes you the most knowledgable person ever as you know your baby better than anyone.
> 
> Hence my next top tip is ignore ANY advice you didn't bloody ask for!!! (like that for example :rofl:)

ha ha that is funny - i will hopefully be just like you and be fine :)


----------



## Clareabell

I think we should try and meet at some point, I think there are quite a few that could get to London. Im worried what I will do after the initial excitement wears off, the sleep deprivation kicks in and Duncan goes back to work. 

None of my friends have small babies at the moment, so im hoping I might meet some people at a mother and baby club or on the mat ward! Im worried about feeling isolated. Then again it will be summer time so can go for lots of walks in the pram round the parks.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:happydance:

Have now been smoke free for the past 3 hours and amazingly I don't want one!

I have thrown away all ashtrays from the house and I don't even own a lighter anymore!

Just spoken to my mum who lives in Reading and she has now been smoke free for the past 8 days! She has done it cold turkey and she has been smoking for 24 years and smoked 20 a day!

So I am on the 24 hour patches and I am chewing gum and using my nicorette inhilator! And to keep my hands busy I am knitting Jake another cardigan!

So please be warned that I may start ranting on here to get rid of my frustrations no matter how silly they maybe!

Thanks for your support ladies!

:flower:


----------



## Doodlepants

Go Sofie! You can do it! It's cool that your mum has given up too- you can have like a buddy system!

Mel- I think that swing's really cute. :)
I'm not fussed about plugging my ipod in or anything- I'd only have relaxation music on there for bubs and most have that on there anyway. I don't really like playing non-baby music to them, it seems odd! I know of people playing their babies things like Katy Perry at bedtimes instead of nursery rhymes, much as I love Katy Perry I found that sad.

Off topic- how many nappies is everyone packing when they do their bags? I can't remember how many I packed with Holly, it all seems like a tired blur! I was going to pack 12? Martyn can always bring more if I need them, 12's not too many though is it?!
xx


----------



## mummySS

Mel - i wanta see a pic of your new barnet too! :)

Starry - exciting news on the house! 

Sof - good luck with the non smoking and well done for getting through day 1!

Ezmee & Freckles - good luck for your scans tomorrow! Stay strong on Team Yellow Freckles, along with me, mel, hann, jenni etc! Must admit i am REALLY tempted for Thurs. There are so many cute little clothes I want to buy... 

As for the KFC discussion... Well, i work in ethical investments and have actually reviewed Yum Brands (KFC owner) from an ethical perspective. It is terrible! Or at least it was a few years ago when i looked at it. But i still can't help but eat it :blush: Maybe they've improved their act recently! On the other hand, Maccy D's has been under so much pressure from consumers in recent years, it has genuinely cleaned up its act. It's not perfect but its sourcing methods are much better than before. 

If anyone wants to know anything about a company's ethics, I can tell you or research it. I may be shit at researching baby stuff but this i can do!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh good Mummy- does that mean you know the 'better' places to go eat? I always worry about what's in burgers etc! :)

Mel I want to see your hair too!
xx


----------



## mummySS

I can try... i dont want to overstate my knowledge :blush: I only really know publicly listed companies, not private companies. :)


----------



## Hann12

MummySS - stay strong with team yellow!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Ok ok so you all want to see my hair! lol just waiting for OH to get back with the Rockster then il get him to take a couple, (its not that great!!)
Re that swing, i thought it was a good price compared to a lot of the others (im not spending near on £100 on one!) but still does the job, then i can have a bouncer and playmat too.

KFC is minging lets face it but its high on my list of pregnancy food at the moment and i cant get enough!

Doodles havent got a clue re amount of nappies, to be honest all that hospital bag talk freaked me a bit, so much to take!!


----------



## Hann12

Mel I'm either getting a swing or bouncer as don't have much room, just got to decide which now!!


----------



## melissasbump

Right
here should be my hair...

View attachment 175582


View attachment 175583


And here are bumpage shots....
View attachment 175586


View attachment 175587


View attachment 175588


View attachment 175589
 



Attached Files:







Photo0104.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## melissasbump

ok that didnt work...


----------



## melissasbump

View attachment 175595


View attachment 175596


----------



## melissasbump

that kind of worked...


----------



## Doodlepants

Cool pics Mel!! In fact we've had some great ones today courtesy of you, Jenni and Hann! :happydance:

I haven't done any for a few weeks, I may have to do some soon!


----------



## Hann12

I love the hair! Your bump is great, it's much bigger than mine, I have bump envy!!


----------



## melissasbump

im sure i look about 10 weeks ahead of myself! seriously is it too big??


----------



## Sofiekirsten

melissasbump said:


> im sure i look about 10 weeks ahead of myself! seriously is it too big??

I don't think you look too big hun.

This is mine at 22+3 



:flower:


----------



## Hann12

melissasbump said:


> im sure i look about 10 weeks ahead of myself! seriously is it too big??


Not at all! Enjoy having the bump!!


----------



## mummySS

Awesome bumpage Mel and i love the hair, it really suits you! Aww you look lovely, bump not too big at all, looks pretty normal to me! Isn't it great to have a proper bump, i must admit i am loving it (will live to regret this statement in 4 months when i'm a fat miserable blimp with varicose veins and swollen ankles :rofl:).

More bump pics please everyone! :flower:

xx


----------



## Tor81

Nice hair Mel, it really suits you, and great bump too!

Hann & Jen &#8211; nice bumps!

Thanks everyone for the advice on bouncers versus swings, seems to me like the swing is the way to go.

I&#8217;m still finding this week tough going, although today was a lot better than yesterday. I&#8217;m trying so hard to stay chilled for the sake of the baby but sometimes thinking about needing to relax makes me more stressed!

Would love to chat more, I need to start telling you all about our potential house plans, but I&#8217;m exhausted & need bed.

Good luck to everyone with upcoming scans.

xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Awww lovely bumps mel and sofie, i'm deffinately not brave enough to post a bump pic yet lol I don't have much of a bump yet anyway, mostly just flab that was there before :haha: its getting there though, maybe do a 30week one!
Well done on not smoking sofie :flower:

I totally overdid it yesterday, i walked way too far and i guess my pelvis couldn't take it because i'm in agony now :cry: I don't want to admit it but i'm deffinately ready for my crutches, well my body is but my heads not yet ready to admit defeat lol I can't believe how bad i am already, its really getting me depressed at the moment, mostly because i did this with abbie and i know where this is going and its nowhere good :growlmad:

I don't know, i'm just really fed up of being in pain. xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

8 Hours and I haven't touched a cigerette :happydance:

I haven't got a patch on at the minute as I have had a bath and it won't stick to my skin.

So I am starting to feel the craving that I want one but I am still knitting and watching home and health chanel to keep me pre-occupied.

I am sure tomorrow morning is going to be a challenge because I love my first cigerette of the day but hey ho!

:flower:


----------



## mummySS

Ouch sounds really painful kelzy :hugs: Hope it doesn't turn out as bad as last time. Xx


----------



## MrsWez

Great job, Sofie!! Keep it up :thumbup:

Sorry you're sore Kelzy. I think I overdid it at work today. My lower back is killing me. :nope:


----------



## amand_a

Well we had our scan today. I have to go back because even after 2hrs the little bugger would not move:haha:
I was so proud of myself for not finding out, but on the way home in the car DH asked me what I thought and I was still 99% certain it was a girl. Well he decided he had to tell me so that I didn't buy any dresses:dohh:

So we are expecting a BOY!!! I am glad he told me now I am so excited!!!


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats Amanda! Sorry baby was being stubborn.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Well nearly 12 hours without a cigerette!

Can't believe how much of this knitting I have got through already! :dohh: May have to buy some more because if I run out of knitting I know I will end up buying some cigerettes!

So tomorrow I will be buying another pattern and some more wool!

Anyway bedtime for me!

Speak to you all tomorrow ladies!

Night

:flower:


----------



## Britt11

amand_a said:


> Well we had our scan today. I have to go back because even after 2hrs the little bugger would not move:haha:
> I was so proud of myself for not finding out, but on the way home in the car DH asked me what I thought and I was still 99% certain it was a girl. Well he decided he had to tell me so that I didn't buy any dresses:dohh:
> 
> So we are expecting a BOY!!! I am glad he told me now I am so excited!!!

wow congrats!! :thumbup::baby: cute story 

:hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations amand-a! Now you know it's a boy does it feel like a boy? Are you just as happy either way? 

Kelzy and mrs wez, sorry to hear u are in pain, hope it's better soon! 

Sofie - you are doing so well! Keep it up and be strong :)

I have had a bad nights sleep and now have a sore throat. Going to try and get a couple more hours sleep now - here's hoping!


----------



## amand_a

Thanks guys!
Sof- Well done that is such an achievement!!

This pregnancy has been quite different to with DD but I tried to ignore that and had convinced myself it was a girl. Now that I know it makes sense to me. Bubs is low, lazy but I'm so happy.
Would have been happy either way as long as everything is healthy. Its just so nice to have one of each, our family will be complete now. 
I am glad DH told me as now I will need to do some serious shopping!


----------



## DragonMummy

Amanda I love how your Dh lasted all of 10 minutes... Brilliant! 

Sof keep it up hun. Every time you want one just imagine what it does to baby Jake. It's like squeezing his cord so the blood can't get through properly. In three days you'll stop craving so badly and it will get better. In 3 weeks the cravings will be nearly gone and most of the habit will be broken. The trick is not to think of yourself as giving up as that sounds like you're sacrificing. Think of yourself as a Non smoker. And if you have a fag now all that effort will be wasted and you'll have to start all over again! 

I don't mean to sound sanctimonious because I am a reluctant ex smoker. I loved it. But there's no fag in the world that tastes as good as doing what's best for baby. 

I gave up shortly after I found out I was pregnant and I know how bloody hard it is. I was working in a pub at the time pre smoking ban so I was bloody surrounded. But i'm glad I did. Harry had some minor breathing issues when he was tiny and is asthmatic now. I know they're probably hereditary but I do often beat myself up that it could have been my fault for not giving up quickly enough. 

Anyway. Hope that helps... You can do it. And stick your fag money in a jar... Then you can get yourself a really sexy changing bag. That's what I did! X


----------



## Hann12

Sounds like some great advice DM! I never smoked or tried drugs because I loved drinking (don't get me wrong I'm not an alcoholic) but I was worried I'd enjoy it and become addicted so just never tried. I find it hard to give things up though so Sofie I can only imagine what you are going through. Keep it up though - even if you end up knitting us all lovely scarves for our babies, none of us would complain ha ha!!

I'm up again and starting to feel more human, I think if i stay feeling like this I will be back to work tomorrow.

I've got a couple more bump photos, hard to take of yourself but you get the idea. They were taken this morning.

Waiting for my pregnancy 'miracle' birthing ball to arrive this morning in time for hypnobirthing classes this weekend. I hope the whole hypno birthing thing is worth it as its taking up the whole weekend. Greg is not too impressed but is trying his best not to complain!!


----------



## Hann12

Now i have no idea why its posted them that way round arrghh! Its something to do with the apple mac rather than baby and bump though!


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations on having a boy Amanda! 

Well done for doing so well Sofie! Keeping up with the knitting sounds like a good idea!- Mine is on hold after Shelby ate it!

Cool bum pics Hann! I can't wait to hear what the hypnobirthing classes are like! I haven't decided about classes yet, I was just going to do the at home thing with the cd's but the classes sound really good :)

AFM- Holly's new boots have finally arrived, they're so cool and came with a free ticket to legoland woohoo!

xx


----------



## amand_a

Bum pics:haha:


----------



## kelzyboo

Lovely bump hann!

I'm off back to sleep, yes at 10.30am :haha: I could sleep for 100 years if i'm honest!!
Had a hard morning getting Abbie to school, she spent most of it refusing to come out of her room, she drives me insane shes so difficult in a morning and we're always late for school :growlmad: its a horrible start to the day and i hate sending her in after a huge outburst but theres no choice, i just want a nice relaxed morning for once is that too much to ask? Rant lol

Anyway shes given me a migrane now and i can hardly see the screen lol so i'm going to be lazy today, since my pelvis is still bloody throbbing i think i can get away with a bit of laziness :haha:

Sorry you overdid it too MrsWez, hope you managed to get some rest :flower:

Congrats to everyone having scans, i have to wait until march 16 for my 20week scan (round 2 lol), hope he co-operates this time :wacko:

Will check in later when i've slept a bit lol xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies, just a quick one, thanks for all the lovely bump/hair comments:blush: xx

I woke up feeling much better today, keep trying to stop my sicky pills but i just go downhill so gonna just keep taking them.

Its my mums birthday today so they are coming over, we are going to cinema this afternoon then to a lovley chinese restaraunt tonight, me and OH took a birthday cake in there last night for them to bring out after the meal so that should be nice.

Just taken the dog on a walk to keep him happy now off to try and make my house look half presentable and have a shower!

Good luck those with scans today! Im getting nevous re mine tomorrow! 
Catch up latez xx:hugs:


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone - eeek scan day today!! Am really excited but also anxious to find out everything is ok... Will defo try to stay strong for my fellow team yellows :thumbup:

Fab bump pics everyone, i might be brave and post one tomorrow! Mel i love the hair, it really suits you. Have a lovely day today for your mum's birthday. Enjoy the cinema and chinese and cake yum!

Amanda congrats on being team blue! Gah it's so tempting that i could potentially find out today! But i will be strong.


----------



## Doodlepants

amand_a said:


> Bum pics:haha:

Oh no! That has GOT to be the spelling faux pas of the day! :dohh:


----------



## mummySS

amand_a said:


> Bum pics:haha:

tee hee i spotted that too :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl:


how grown up and mature are we? BUM pics!!


----------



## mummySS

Amanda congrats on team Blue!! 

Good luck for those with scans today - freckles and i think there were some others too! 

I'm off to a preggo yoga class tonight, really hoping it will help my back not hurt so much. I've never really done yoga before but I emailed the teacher and she said it was fine for beginners. Should be interesting as i have basically sat on a sofa solidly for the past 3 months... :haha:


----------



## kelzyboo

lol i wondered about bum pics, i'm still not ready to post my bump pic in clothes i'm certainly not posting one of my bum :haha:

Just blame pregnancy brain doodle :flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

I'd post a pic of my arse but the page isn't wide enough.....


----------



## Blue_bear

Lol @ bum pics. I seriously must get round to doing a bump pic tho!

Im off out in a mo to baby sit for my friend little girl just for a few hours. She's 18 months and generally pretty good but ive got a funny feeling she may not be quite so good when her mummy isnt around! All good practice though i suppose!

Good luck to all with scans, love seeing the piccys :)


----------



## Doodlepants

:rofl: I'm always skipping letters!- I blame my keyboard!

Kelzy that cracked me up!


----------



## kelzyboo

:rofl: @ DM, you do make me giggle when i'm feeling crap, thanks lol xx


----------



## Jenni4

Great bump pics!!

Good luck on the upcoming scans!!

I went to yoga last night and felt like a complete cow!! Most of the ladies there were the tall skinny yoga types who have zero fat....they are just bumps...sorry to any of you tall skinny yoga types I might offend...it's really just jealousy!! :haha: I'm not that big either, but I felt huge next to them...they were all about 27 weeks and had perfectly rounds bumps, mine is still a bit low and smaller and when I sit it just looks like a pile of fat rather than a proper bump... so I just look like a chunky lady in the preggo yoga class!!! anyway, once I got ever the envy...really not over it...can't you tell....i enjoyed the class...i will continue to go, but I'm not eating for two weeks!! - not kidding!

sorry about the whining!!


----------



## DragonMummy

it's my extremely low mental age, Kelz!

BB distraction is the best form of attack! Get her interested in something before Mummy goes and you should be laughing. :D


----------



## DragonMummy

i'm in a good mood. £135 in my paypal account from my ebay selling. And I have another 31 items still running. Going to list some more bits tomorrow. But the first 2 loads (of about 25 items) I sold everything except one item :D

So that's Sophie's dream swing paid for. (see, am being brave and using her name!) and will get something nice for Dragon for the garden. Get him outside a bit.


----------



## Doodlepants

Jenni I'm sure you did not look like you were just chubby at all! You look very slim and pregnant in all of your pics!- They all probably felt like fat cows next to you!
Go and have a cake! xxx


----------



## Hann12

Hi I am feeling a lot better now, ventured into town for a walk and fresh air and also went to an underwear shop and got bra fitted.
So I have been wearing 34C and they have fitted me as a 32F!! Bit of a difference!
Hope everyone is out enjoying the sunshine, I can't wait for the cold to go from the air. It will be so much nicer to be warmer outside. I think thats when I will get into my blooming stage :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Hi girls.. been feeling really rough the past couple of weeks [still am] with my ketones up and down so haven't be on much. Just started cloth bumming Saraya too, in preparation for Noodle, which is great fun. I have my 20w scan on Friday!!

Just watched a lot of horses go trotting past my front door on a faux hunt! Oh and I'm blogging a bit which is fun


----------



## Sofiekirsten

So it's 2pm and yes I have only just woken up! - I had a really crap nights sleep and probably didn't nod off until 5am.....

Well as I thought the first fag of the morning was going to be a challenge but I haven't had one! 

Chewing on gum at the minute and I have a patch on.

I am going to pop out to buy more wool and another pattern and then I need to pop to the step mothers....When I say pop I mean pop, they smoke in the house and if I stay for long enough I am sure I will pick up one of theirs and start smoking again!

:flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Well done SK!

Saraya's fluffy bum!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/6265fbff.jpghttps://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/82345181.jpghttps://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/fa3a7607.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie - its nice to have you back and lovely photos! She has gorgeous hair! I hope you feel better soon, it doesn't sound like fun :(

Sofie - I know you can stay off them - well done!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann I don't know where she got the curls from - Neither Chris nor I have curls!! I hope I feel better soon too. I got really upset about it last night because it's getting me so down lying here doing nothing


----------



## mummySS

So we did get some bum pics today after all! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

haha thanks for those Aaisrie, she looks adorable even from behind. there's nothing cuter than a baby/toddler's bum! Sorry to hear you've been ill again. I really feel like you've had your fair share already (and i'm sure you do too!) :hugs:

And you too Mel - keep taking your meds hun, i'm sure you dont want to but if it makes you feel better just go ahead. 

Keep at it Sof!

DM you really made me cackle :)

Hann - wow C to F cup, that is major! hope you feel more comfy now. 

x


----------



## Annamumof2

OMG Flynn had boot me so hard it made me gult my head and make me shout out "ouch"


----------



## Blue_bear

Im back from babysitting and all went well. She didnt want to go down for a nap but no big problem really. Hubby came with me and she loved him so that mostly kept her amused!

One question though....do you ever get used to changing nappies? I had to do her pooey bum and was literally gagging, i hope thats not going to happen everytime i change my little one?!


----------



## Starry Night

That's what I get for living on the wrong side of the Atlantic -- I miss all the lovely bum pic talk! lol

Jenni - I don't think anyone would mistake your bump for flub or chunk or chub. I'm sure the other ladies were just as jealous of you.

Sofie - congrats on your success with your quitting campaign. It was so hard for me to quit caffeine (and I haven't entirely as I still love my chocolate). I couldn't imagine cigarettes.

Aaisrie and Mel - sorry you still have to put up with so much sickness. You're real troopers.

I bought a couple more sleepers for the baby. This time I went up to the 3-6 month size. I just love them! I got them at The Children's Place so were a bit pricey. I need to go back to Bonnie Tog's to do more shopping as that store has very decent prices. I might even head over to H&M for a church outfit as they have good deals.
stripes
dinos


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry your not feeling well again Aaisrie. Your daughter is so cute, I love her curls. 

Good job, Sofie! :flower:


----------



## MrsWez

Melissa, I'm just like you when it comes to taking my Zofran. My thought is it keeps me out of the hospital and baby healthy. I know it's a pain and for me I feel like I should be able to live without them by now (and I hate taking pills) but we want to keep ourselves and our babies healthy. :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

Starry Night said:


> I bought a couple more sleepers for the baby. This time I went up to the 3-6 month size. I just love them! I got them at The Children's Place so were a bit pricey. I need to go back to Bonnie Tog's to do more shopping as that store has very decent prices. I might even head over to H&M for a church outfit as they have good deals.
> stripes
> dinos

We have a Children's Place outlet. Now your making me want to go find cute baby boy clothes! :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

Blue Bear re shitty nappies - they're pretty inoffensive when theyre first born and breastfeeding. Formula changes them and makes them a bit stinkier and weaning is horrid. Mostly when it's your own child you are a lot more tolerant of the stink but Harry has produced a couple that have had me heaving! The worst is when they save it up for a few days and it all explodes out of the nappy all up their back. You can't get the vest over their head as you will smear poo in their hair and face and there is a minute where you are stood there with your arms out just not knowing where to start! :rofl:

Eve good to see you on here although sorry you're still feeling so bloody awful. I thought MY ms was bad but you and some of the others on here are really having a rough time. Loving DD's cloth bot! i contemplated them briefly then decided I couldn't cope doing the bare minimum with ONE baby and ended up with PND for over a year so keeping it low maintenance for a bit! Harry starts school in September cry:) so maybe that will put us more into a routine to deal with such things. Then I might give it a bash. Might encourage me to do a bit more bloody laundry! :rofl:

Just back from town. Posted all my ebay parcels but there was a huuuuuuge queue in the Spazda post office kiosk so my back is buggered now. Was going to go to the local Dunk Your Bump class this evening but think i might be too ruined! i did buy an electric ladyshave to see if that's a slightly easier way of dealing with the enormous 70's afro that is currently my bikini line. I can't go out in public in a swimsuit sporting a thigh beard! 

Also went to mamas and papas and bought that beautiful Dream Swing for Tigertastic. And I treated myself to some beautiful but ludicrously expensive pyjamas. I figure I can take them in my hospital bag plus I will have something gorgeous to doss around the house in once she's here and I'm completely wrecked!

I got THIS top and THESE bottoms. I like their vest tops but they have inbuilt support. Sadly my baps are SOOO massive that rather than the top holding my boobs UP, my boobs drag the top DOWN! So shan't bother in future. Will be fine when I am bf'ing as I will have a bra on all the time.


----------



## MrsWez

Baps lmao, DM you make me laugh even when it hurts to laugh.


----------



## Aaisrie

DM it's really not harder than sposies, just throw them in the wash instead AND they help with potty training because the material means they're more aware of going. Saraya did a poo on the toilet this morning! And they're cheaper and way more gorgeous and I hate that my bin is always too full and I don't have time to go to the dump to take EXTRA nappies there... once a fortnight to have my bin emptied is not enough with 2 nappied children so cloth will be easier for me! And having 20 nappies gives you enough to only have to wash every 2 days [depending on how much your child goes] and I've just been throwing them in with Saraya's clothes.. my clothes.. whatever needs washed!



mummySS said:


> So we did get some bum pics today after all! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> haha thanks for those Aaisrie, she looks adorable even from behind. there's nothing cuter than a baby/toddler's bum! Sorry to hear you've been ill again. I really feel like you've had your fair share already (and i'm sure you do too!) :hugs:
> 
> And you too Mel - keep taking your meds hun, i'm sure you dont want to but if it makes you feel better just go ahead.
> 
> Keep at it Sof!
> 
> DM you really made me cackle :)
> 
> Hann - wow C to F cup, that is major! hope you feel more comfy now.
> 
> x

Oh yea... I have so had enough! 4 months of sickness... I'm so done with it. I keep asking Chris to take over for a while. I want to know what it's like to enjoy food... to eat normally to not throw up... 



Blue_bear said:


> Im back from babysitting and all went well. She didnt want to go down for a nap but no big problem really. Hubby came with me and she loved him so that mostly kept her amused!
> 
> One question though....do you ever get used to changing nappies? I had to do her pooey bum and was literally gagging, i hope thats not going to happen everytime i change my little one?!

Some nappies are awful.. especially smelly nappy + HG LOL *shudders* But it's not as bad when it's your own!


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks - I was thinking I might comprimise and use disposables at night time as theyre more absorbent anyway. Then cloths during the day. We shall see.... one thing at a time - if I manage to breast feed for longer then environmentally that might offset my nappies anyway! :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

Yay Aaisrie for the cloth bum! We're getting cloth too! :) I'll probably still use sposies if we're on a day out or something just so I don't have to carry the used ones around with me lol, but otherwise, we're going with cloth!
What ones are you using? For a starter kit I was going to get some 'naughty baby' ones and then maybe some tots bots?

Blue- I find you cope a lot better when it's your own child's nappy! Other children's still makes me gag!

DM- I had to laugh when you said about the explosive nappies! So true!- You literally just look at them in despair for 5 mins wondering where to start! 
Lovely PJ's too! I nearly made a faux pas and got some really light ones for hospital...... Thankfully I engaged my brain before buying them!
I'm still on the hunt for some nice pj's! I'll have to give mamas and papas a look then :)


----------



## Hann12

Nice PJ's DM - and you got the swing!! I was showing Greg the swings last night, he liked them so said we could have a look at them when we are next near a mamas and papas.

I am permanently starving at the moment - did anyone else feel like this at 20ish weeks? I literally eat and within 30 minutes I feel empty again and a bit sick. I don't want to get up being a size 1000 but keep reaching for bad stuff. I need something to snack on that is healthy - any ideas?

Also, as we are on the topic of pyjamas, what are you taking to wear in the hospital? I was thinking about this because in theory I should be in for the labour and if all goes well discharged after 5/6 hours after. Do I just wear normal clothes then just strip for the important part? Or do I wear a nightie even though it could be day time? Also I assume I need to wear something someone decent as I want to walk around if possible... I'm confused!! Anyone help?? Thanks :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Hann I'm packing PJ's in case I have to stay overnight again.
During labour I'm going to just wear a nice comfy outfit I think- I can't be more help as last time my waters broke all over my nice comfy trousers and I was then stuck on a bed being monitered throughout (I had meconium in my waters) so just had my top on with covers over me...
So my advice- take a spare 'labour outfit'! :) and just wear something comfortable, you could wear pj's if you wanted too, but during the day I'd feel a bit odd doing that!
xx


----------



## Hann12

I'm guessing it could be pretty hot so I might just go to somewhere like H&M or Primark and get a wrap dress or some sundress that is easily on and off.


----------



## Doodlepants

Thats quite a good idea- labour ward is always so hot!


----------



## Starry Night

I can't even begin to think about what I'd be most comfy in during labour. I was thinking of a nightgown of some kind. Something cheap and I don't mind tossing afterwards.


----------



## mummySS

I was thinking of just wearing a hospital gown for the messy labour part. I get very attached to clothes and i dont really want to throw anything out or have blood n guts all over my clothes! But a cheapie primark outfit would be very handy for earlier. Not really a dress person but i'm thinking trackies and a vest or something.


----------



## MrsWez

My 21 week bump pic. I miss my flat stomach but I love my new curves. 

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/DSCF5184.jpg


----------



## mummySS

Very cute Wez! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

beautiful Wez! Very nice bump!

With Harry's labour I wore maternity jeans and one of DH's huge oversize tshirts so when it started getting messy I just lost the jeans and the tshirt was big enough to cover anything I didn't want displayed. That being said, my waters had gone and my jeans ended up soaked down to the knees so maybe next time I will wear something lighter like leggings. Mat ward said to wear a maternity pad to catch the waters. A cat flap in the Hoover Dam would have been more effective. It was saturated before I made it out of the bathroom!

I had an emergency caesar so I stayed 3 nights but I think a lot of first time mums do stay one night, just to make sure theyre ok, baby is doing ok and BF is established. Second time onwards they throw you out with the placenta I think! But as I'm c-sec again (boo hiss) I will be in for at least 2 nights I reckon so some yummy pj's are a must!


----------



## Hann12

MrsWez said:


> My 21 week bump pic. I miss my flat stomach but I love my new curves.
> 
> https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/DSCF5184.jpg

Great photo!! You look very happy :)

Mummyss - i thought about trackies but it could be really hot so i think i'll go for a wrap dress from primark and just bin it afterwards! It probably wouldn't last long anyway!!

How spooky is this, I was just googling baby names, and was reading through the girls names and the baby started kicking loads, I went on to read the boys and the kicking stopped, then i went back to the girls and the kicking started again. Probably just a coincidence but funny nonetheless! though wouldn't know whether the kicking was because its a girl liking the names, or a little boy saying 'please don't name me that!'.
The fun of team yellow..... 
:yellow:


----------



## DragonMummy

My head would have exploded now from not knowing, Hann!


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks, Hann. I am very happy, but I am also very tired and have a cold in that pic. LOL


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> My head would have exploded now from not knowing, Hann!

I know its funny because some days I feel like i HAVE to know and then others i'm just like 'well i'll be happy either way' so its fine. I really like the thought of Greg announcing on the day what we have.

Haven't really added any new names to my favourites list, though Rory had been right up there and in the latest baby name lists its being listed as a girls name! Rory is obviously an old irish boys name but if its becoming popular for girls then maybe I shouldn't go for it. I had also liked Riley but again its appearing as a girls name. Greg would probably not like Riley though having said that!

Its such a big job choosing the right name!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

So I went out today and bought another pattern and some more wool :thumbup:

So I thought I would show you what I have done!

So this is a cardigan/hooded jacket made out of pure cotton




This is the pattern I am doing at the minute



And this is the pattern I bought today!



Hope you like them!

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh lovely Sof! keep it up....

I love the name Rory and I've never heard ANYONE using it as a girls name. How bizarre. It was on my list for a blue bump :D

I must say I do feel more bonded with Tiger now i know she's a girl and she has a name. But I can't deny having your husband announce it will be just as gorgeous!


----------



## Hann12

DM i know I'd never heard of it as a girls name and yet in the lists I was looking at there it was! Very strange. I don't think its put me off as it really is traditionally a boys name and I like it because its not very popular, by Harry, Harrison, Benjamin and William are still up there too.

Sofie - thats amazing! I clearly should knit to make more of all the time I have on my hands. I thought about making a patchwork quilt but probably need a sewing machine for that. I might just see if my mum wants to start knitting instead!! They are gorgeous patterns though!


----------



## MrsWez

Cute cardigan, Sofie. I wish I could make something for Jonathan.

Hann, I think that will be so sweet. Rory is a cute name.


----------



## DragonMummy

Saying that i was looking at a list the other day and they had lots of boys name in with the girls so could just be a fuck up?


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> Saying that i was looking at a list the other day and they had lots of boys name in with the girls so could just be a fuck up?

Maybe - i have a feeling it could just be the 'trend' to call your girls by boys names to be more individual!! 
Gregs cousin just called their son Eden, which as soon as I heard I thought 'girls name' but no apparently its both these days 

:haha:

Hopefully I'm not offending anyone who has chosen a boy/girl name!


----------



## kelzyboo

Lovely bump MrsWez, mines kinda similar to yours only it was like that before aswell lol x


----------



## mummySS

I'm exactly the same about knowing / not knowing Hann. My compromise to myself is that i'll find out for number 2! 

Sof - amazing! you clearly have a creative flair. I am completely lacking in that gene. :)


----------



## Doodlepants

I think Rory started being used as a girl's name years back after Gilmore Girls- they used it to shorten Lorelai.

Personally, I'm not keen and wouldn't call my Lorelai Rory, but each to their own :)

I always grew up thinking of Rory as a boys name. I'm not too keen on 'fashionable' names, we chose Lorelai because it's not common here at all.

I think Rory for a boy is a good, classic name.
XX


----------



## Hann12

Thanks - actually good to know where thats come from! 

Mummyss - I might find out for number 2 as well.

I have just eaten a massive dinner, I am so full now!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:happydance:

Yey! DH is on his way home and we are having a curry!

mmmm I am so looking forward to it I have been craving it all day and I called him before to TELL him we were having curry for tea so when he get's home I am going to order a Chicken Tikka Masala!

Your usless bit of information of the day from Sofie :dohh:

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

i'm glad I found out this time as I have SOOO much boy stuff, I have to start ebaying it now to get rid of it all. I suppose I could keep it for #3 (ahem....) but then I would have to keep all Tiger's stuff as well which would be bloody ridiculous!


----------



## emzeebob

hiya girlies
had the scan today, last night didnt sleep at all dont no if it was excitement or the fact i was weeing every god damn hour lol, but i found out baby was actually sitting on my bladder, bum toatally onm it and loegs dangleing in my pelvis lol, i found out my placenta is over my front and belly button which is why im not feeling kicks just movement :cry: any way baby is very healthy difficult to get measuremkents as he was dancing with his legs and feet and head banging lol, i got turned on my side and we saw babies foot prints dancing away which made my oh cry, sonographer called baby a rite drama queen as they kept putting there head to there chest and throwing it backwarrds lol and it waved at the sonographer it was so cute, so to the sex, legs wide open and we are officially TEAM ..........................................:blue: :happydance: :happydance:

yay baby is called jacob callum zachary


----------



## curlew

Hi all

just a quick post to let you know our scan went well today. Our wee man was all present and correct and is still measuring right for his dates. We are not normally told the sex of our babies at our hospital but we knew anyway from the CVS and had mentioned that to the sonographer. the next thing she started laughing and said they have it right anyway and when we looked you could see his winkie pointing straight up in the air like an arrow - absolute classic!!!

Anyway have been running around the rest of the day doing wedding stuff, so totally shattered. 

Congrats to those of you who are 23 weeks this week and congrats to those of you who have had scans this week.

Don't know if I will be on much over the next couple of days but will read up when I can. Normal service will resume next week when life is back to normal!!


----------



## Clareabell

Congrats on Team :blue: Emzee!! 

Sorry Eve that you are still feeling unwell! Love DD's cloth nappies, so cute!!

Mel - Hope you had a good time for your mums birthday. 

Nice bump Mrs Wez! :thumbup:

So far so good with the smoking Sof, Keep it up you definitely don't want to go back to the start! trust me it really does get easier and you will get a real kick out of no longer being controlled by fags!!

Yay DM!! You did well on ebay! and now Tiger has the cutest swing, Result.

As for what to wear in labour I don't really know. I want to have a water birth so I guess a bikini top or vest top. Failing that any old thing as long as its comfy. 

Im off to bed in a bit, exhaustion has taken on a new meaning!!!


----------



## MrsWez

Welcome to team blue, curlew and emzee. 

My little man is doing flips today. Naughty boy. I'm making spaghetti and meatballs for dinner tonight. Along with a salad and garlic bread. And for dessert a golden cake with chocolate layers and chocolate frosting.

I am going to wear a hospital gown throughout labor as I don't want to get my own clothes icky. I do have some cute cotton nightgowns for afterward.


----------



## Starry Night

Sofie - those sweaters are adorable. You have serious skills!

emzee - congrats on Team Blue. I think the name you chose is wonderful. Love the story about OH crying. The men can be real softies at times. We got to see the "dancing feet" shot too. It really is adorable.

curlew - congrats on the confirmation of Team Blue. Good luck with the wedding planning.

My boy isn't really super active. My multiple ultrasounds have shown that I miss up to 2/3s of his movements still and as my uterus moves up into my belly area I'm feeling him less (still feeling some good jabs in pelvic area). I still freak a bit about the lack of regular motion. My mom did tell me that with me she hardly felt me at all the entire pregnancy. But with my brother he moved so much she was queasy throughout. I turned out to be a very laid back baby -- apparently I didn't even cry when I was hungry (my grandma has backed up my mom's story). My brother....not so much (he had colic and was a terror). So I'm wondering if some of the lack of movement is a personality thing too.

But last night dh and I went to see The King's Speech and there are a couple sequences that have loud classical music playing and baby pretty much thrashed throughout. It was probably due to the volume but I like to think baby has a taste for classical music.


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG, it's just as well South Carolina is such a commute, Wez or I'd be on your doorstep!! Sounds gorgeous!


DH has just gone to the chippy. My SPD has floored me again (I went shopping for ONE FECKING HOUR!!!!) so I can't be arsed to cook and DH has been working. So chips it is!

We're in quandaries over our new sofas. We love them to bits but DH is adament he wants the smaller one to be a sofa bed. But we have measured and it is simply too big. I reckon we should get the smaller 2 seat sofa (which is £300 cheaper fyi!) and get a fold up guest bed to keep in the utility room for the unlikely event of someone staying over. DH is not keen and wants to get some shitey sofa bed we don't even like just cos it fits. I am NOT spending £700 on a sofa we don't like that will be relegated to the extension once that's built leaving us with only one bloody sofa!


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry, Harry used to love classical music. However at 4 his tastes have developed somewhat and i get requests for Muse and 30 Seconds to Mars.... I have to say I am rather proud!


----------



## MrsWez

DM, you can come anytime you'd like. You can teach me to make some British food.


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl most of what I make from scratch is Italian! Although i can do a mean roast, and also you've not lived til you've had toad in the hole, mash, peas and gravy.... yummah!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

emzeebob said:


> hiya girlies
> had the scan today, last night didnt sleep at all dont no if it was excitement or the fact i was weeing every god damn hour lol, but i found out baby was actually sitting on my bladder, bum toatally onm it and loegs dangleing in my pelvis lol, i found out my placenta is over my front and belly button which is why im not feeling kicks just movement :cry: any way baby is very healthy difficult to get measuremkents as he was dancing with his legs and feet and head banging lol, i got turned on my side and we saw babies foot prints dancing away which made my oh cry, sonographer called baby a rite drama queen as they kept putting there head to there chest and throwing it backwarrds lol and it waved at the sonographer it was so cute, so to the sex, legs wide open and we are officially TEAM ..........................................:blue: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> yay baby is called jacob callum zachary

Congrats on team :blue:

Aww that's two baby Jacobs!

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

DragonMummy said:


> Starry, Harry used to love classical music. However at 4 his tastes have developed somewhat and i get requests for Muse and 30 Seconds to Mars.... I have to say I am rather proud!

I don't know what the last two are....:blush: I forsee my son getting interested in The Wiggles. I'm going to try to keep him ignorant of the Doodlebops....


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodlepants said:


> Yay Aaisrie for the cloth bum! We're getting cloth too! :) I'll probably still use sposies if we're on a day out or something just so I don't have to carry the used ones around with me lol, but otherwise, we're going with cloth!
> What ones are you using? For a starter kit I was going to get some 'naughty baby' ones and then maybe some tots bots?

Personally I'm buying all 2nd hand until I find a system I like... atm I'm loving the WeeNotions and you'll find it's much cheaper to buy on ClothNappyTree 2nd hand than a kit to be honest... I don't know what NB are like but if you ask on CNT they'll probably tell you. I was advised against a trial/starter kit and to buy 2nd hand if you don't like them you can resell them on CNT anyway! I bought some large for Saraya and some small for Noodle - 2 of his came today and they're so tiny!! I have 1 tots bots which is nice but the outer does feel a bit... plasticy whereas the WN is nice a minkee soft on the outside.. the Ittis are lovely too, I got 2 Itti SIO's for Noodle :]



Hann12 said:


> Also, as we are on the topic of pyjamas, what are you taking to wear in the hospital? I was thinking about this because in theory I should be in for the labour and if all goes well discharged after 5/6 hours after. Do I just wear normal clothes then just strip for the important part? Or do I wear a nightie even though it could be day time? Also I assume I need to wear something someone decent as I want to walk around if possible... I'm confused!! Anyone help?? Thanks :)

They made me stay in at least 1 night for my first, told me it was policy. I went in late on Saturday night and had her on Sunday morning and didn't get out until Monday afternoon


----------



## mummySS

Evening all, (or good afternoon/morning depending on where you are), 

Congrats on the scans Emzee and Curlew! And both team :blue: - the blues are catching up! Glad to hear all's well. Have we heard from Freckles yet?? 

Just got back from my first pregnancy yoga class. I thought the stretches were good, but the class was way too long. 8pm-9.45pm! Is this normal?! The last 20 mins was just lying there 'sleeping'. Now i know we're pregnant but come on! I don't know, maybe i'm just not a yoga person. All i kept thinking during the 'sleeping' was that I wished i had my iPhone so I could at least be texting/emailing/beach bumping :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all hope everyone has had a good day!

Hann, glad you have felt a bit better today! Your bra size change not as drastic as mine but still enough! And i sympathise re the starving all the time thing, i am the same!! My healthy snacks are sugar snap peas, raw carrot and cucumber dipped in cream fraishe mixed with curry powder! random! But dont get me wrong thats amongst all the crap im also eating!

Aaisrie, nice to see you back sorry you havent been feeling very well still big:hugs: And a cute little bum!

SK, Well done keep it going it will be worth it!:hugs: And loving your knitting!

MummySS, thanks for your kind words, had a good sick free day today! yay!
Your yoga comments made me laugh, we are truley addicted to bump arent we What will we do when this is all over! 

Blue Bear, i was wondering the same re pooey nappies, i figured that its the same as dog poo, you dont mind your own dogs but when it comes to someone elses... naaaah!:wacko:

Mrs Wez, they are my thoughts exactly re the meds, also i think that when i take them and they make so much difference i then convince myself that i dont need them if you know what i mean? Must just realise that i need em simple as! I hate keep going to docs to get a new prescription though, it just annoys me.
And nice bump pic!

DM Glad you got your parcels delivered, and that you got the swing!! Nice PJs too!! And yay for chippy tea!!

Doodles, ive never heard of Rory as a girls name either, its nice for a boy though an ex boyfriend was called Rory and he broke my heart..:cry: so would never name my child it! lol

Emzeebob congrats on team:blue:! And lovely name you have chosen, glad all is well! x

Curlew, congrats on a healthy scan too! Enjoy the wedding prep! 

Clarebell, hope you get a nice sleep, know what you mean re exaustion! 

Starry, what did you think of the kings speech? i really enjoyed it!

Well i have had a really nice day with my mum for her birthday, she loved the presents, we then went to cinema and watched Gnomeo and Juliet which was a fun little film and afterwards we went to our favourite chinese restaraunt and had a lovely meal, they brought out her birthday cake after and the look on her face was priceless. I think she enjoyed the day too, at least i hope so!
The only thing is she keeps telling me i look at least 7 months pregnant and when the waiter in the resteraunt asked me how far along i told him to guess and he said 8 months! Im getting a bit paranoid now!

As for the pj at hospital thing funnily enough i bought a pair of pajamas today from debenhams for after the birth, figured id get either a nighty or tracky bums for before depending on the time of day though i like hanns idea about a wrap dress or something from primark.

Re names we have pretty much made up our minds now, if its a girl it will be Isabella Grace and for a boy Harrison Joseph.

Got my scan tomorrow at 220pm im nervous and just hope all is well and looking forward to seeing our little flump again! :happydance:


----------



## emzeebob

DragonMummy said:


> Starry, Harry used to love classical music. However at 4 his tastes have developed somewhat and i get requests for Muse and 30 Seconds to Mars.... I have to say I am rather proud!

have to say im a huge fan of both bands, (im afraid im a grebo at heart) i love stuff like green day etc, at the min im playing all that to bump but dont think he likes it, he seems to kick wen eminem cums on the radio, soooo not happy about that


----------



## mummySS

Lovely name choices melissa... :)

Oooooooh so excited for scan tomorrow morning!! Good luck to everyone else with scans tomorrow too! Did we ever find out if you need a full bladder? Can anyone tell me before 9am tmrw?? ta


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry Night said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Starry, Harry used to love classical music. However at 4 his tastes have developed somewhat and i get requests for Muse and 30 Seconds to Mars.... I have to say I am rather proud!
> 
> I don't know what the last two are....:blush: I forsee my son getting interested in The Wiggles. I'm going to try to keep him ignorant of the Doodlebops....Click to expand...

Theyre rock bands. My son is a little dude! He even has guitar and a keyboard. Although both toys. Am going to get him a proper guitar for Christmas I think and maybe some lessons.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

So I was fiddling around with my hair in the mirror and noticed how much bigger my bump is getting!

So I took some pictures! Couple of naked bump ones....Please ignore my rather plump bottom and thighs!

Side View



Front Bump!



Purple PJ's!


----------



## DragonMummy

emz I played H a lot of Muse and Radiohead (also a bit of a grebo!) but also a lot of trance (I was a child of the ecstacy generation :blush:) and he seems to love both. I used to put one of my ipod earphones in my bellybutton :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel love the names. What happened to Tahlia? I liked that!


----------



## emzeebob

DragonMummy said:


> emz I played H a lot of Muse and Radiohead (also a bit of a grebo!) but also a lot of trance (I was a child of the ecstacy generation :blush:) and he seems to love both. I used to put one of my ipod earphones in my bellybutton :rofl:

my oh is a trance and hardcore fan so he tries to play the baby stuff like that, but eminem is wat he loves lol my ipod is full of both and i love pink which he seems to love yay, im hoping to take my ipod in to labor with me but i dont no if im aloud speakers or i have to use the earfones

mummyss they said this morning wen i had my scan we didnt need a full bladder thank god, the 1st scan was so painful because i so badly needed a wee lol, i got to the desk thus morning and they sed i didnt so i ran to the toilet lol


----------



## DragonMummy

Harry doesn't do pop music. Never has. I'm a closet Kylie fan and he loathes it! I guess I know at an early age that he's not gay :rofl:


----------



## Squeeker

Just thought I'd post my first bump pic! 19 weeks :thumbup:

https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/squeeker7/P1090858.jpg


----------



## Sherri81

The bump pics are all great!! Everyone looks good!

For those of you with a Children's Place nearby, DON'T buy their clothes... unless you don't mind them ripping 3 weeks later and them not replacing them with a children's guarantee.

We had that happen to a pair of Greg's jeans we bought from them on Dec 15. Spent 30 bucks, it was right before Xmas, so no school. He wore them to his school concert, and he wore them at Xmas. No rough housing whatsoever. They tore straight across the knee. You can see there is no wear on them, and the dye is still really dark, and when I took them in, the girl said there was no guarantee and walked away while I was still talking to her!! Bitch!

Not so great news from me.

Had a bad headache today and black spots in front of my eyes. Thought blood pressure was high so I got my mom to drive me to Walmart. 99/61. So a little low. Spent 100 bucks on a home monitor. Called OB and she isn't too worried, but she did need to discuss my 20 week scan.

There is a cyst on the baby's brain. It is only on one hemisphere, she said its mid size. It has increased my risk of Downs or Trisomy by about 1%. She said I shouldn't worry too much as most of these cysts reabsorb by 28 weeks. Some babies are born with them, and then can drain them then, or leave them, and they'll reabsorb by the 2nd birthday. Its not life threatening. It is however, a soft marker for genetic disorders. She said I passed my 1st Tri screening without issue, and I did have the NT scan at 13 weeks which I also passed, and I have no other soft markers, so she assumes it will just reabsorb without causing damage.

Also, she said the tech couldn't see the Right Ventricular Outflow Tract. The baby does have all 4 heart chambers, and they can see the blood enter the heart properly. Now, when I did have the scan done, the baby was curled up and wouldn't move, which is why I didn't get any good scan pics. He said he was having a hard time getting measurements. They are assuming this issue is due to the baby's position, and that a subsequent scan will clear him of any heart defect. Even if it is a defect, she said it wouldn't be life threatening, and would be easily treatable after birth. However, there are no murmers, echogenic sounds, or shadows visible. So she said they would almost always see one of those as well if there was a defect.

She is demanding my 2nd Tri blood screen from my Dr today, so I should hear back from her tomorrow. She is also demanding my echo results as well, as she wants the results NOW so she can treat me.

I will be admitted to her hospital on March 11 after my exam. I will be 21+4. She will start me on IV antibiotics and will do them daily, to make sure I don't get infected. She will monitor the baby 2-3 times a day. She does have to leave on the 14th for 10 days, but she has assured me that there will not be any Locums on call there, and that the other 2 Drs will not be going anywhere. So they will be aware of me, and they will check in with me 2-3 times a day, and if I say I am having contractions or something, it doesn't matter what, they HAVE to follow my Drs written orders, which will be to stop contractions no matter when they start. My Dr will be back when I am like 23+3, and at 24 weeks exactly she will administer my first course of steroids. She will give me a second dose the next day, and then release me as long as everything is still going good.

So that is about it for me. Not a very good day. A little scary. But all I can do is hope for the best and hope there is no genetic defect and that the heart issue was only an issue because the baby's position was blocking a good view.


----------



## curlew

Morning 

2:45am here and I am wide awake so thought Id catch up from yesterday.

Love the bump pictures - everyone is looking so cool and pretty with their lovely bumps.

Sofie - the knitting you have done is beautiful.

Emzee congrats on your scan and on team :blue:

Starry - have to say I am not feeling lots of kicks etc. I like your mums theory about the activity of the baby as DS was a total fidget, he never sat still in my tummy and when he was born he had loads of colic and as a result had some sleep problems. It would be fab to think that this one is laid back and no colic!!!

DM - congrats on your ebay sales. Glad you managed to get what you wanted for Tiger and also can get something for Harry. Have to say I am with you on the sofas. Its better to have two matching in the livingroom and then buy a sofa bed when you get your extension. Once we have sold OH house we are planning an extension and have had the same discussions. We eventually decided on nice sofas for the livingroom (adult zone) and sofa bed for playroom (extension).

Melissa - sounds like you had a lovely day with your mum. Hope she enjoyed her birthday.

Sherri - big hugs honey. Keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything is okay.

On names we are tied between Lewis or Finlay. May end up with Lewis Finlay or Finlay Lewis lol so we can have them both. Anyway will see if I can try and get some more sleep.

Good luck for all the scans tomorrow - can't wait to see how everyone gets on.


----------



## Starry Night

Sherri - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: That's definitely a day no one would want to have. Hope everything is OK with the little guy. Glad it seems the heart is probably OK and that it was the position that prevented a good scan. And I'm glad to hear that the doctors will be looking after you. Still stressful to go through though. 

Mel - I liked The King's Speech. But my best friend had built it up so much that I was expected some sort of life-changing movie and it didn't live up to the hype. It was a nice story with good acting and I loved the character interaction between the two leads. But I liked The Social Network better when it comes the character dramas released this year.

squeeker - cute bump!


----------



## Sherri81

You know what made the whole damn thing even worse... that was the point where hubby decided to tell me how miserable he is in this marriage... 

How did he put it?? "With our luck it'll be the worst case scenario, and having a sick kid is going to put even more stress on a marriage that isn't even really a marriage anymore."

Um, say what? So I ask what the hell he means by this, and he says that he is miserable, and marriage isn't what he thought it would be, and he's sick of the money troubles, and I have health issues now, and adding a sick kid is just going to make it that much worse. Oh, and he says there is a lack of intimacy which he is angry about.

Well, lets see asswipe. Pelvic rest since I found out I was pregnant. So what do you expect me to do about that?? So he said he could understand that, but there is no other intimacy. Well, lets see, he gets up to work at 11PM (and I have to stay awake in the living room to make sure he gets up on time), then he goes to work until 2:30PM-5PM. So when do I see him? That's just the way it is. We aren't the only family that does this. And on the weekend, does he try to initiate anything. No. He sits on one sofa watching movies and then goes downstairs until 3AM to play on his computer. And then he gets mad at me because I lock him out of our bedroom, because I have told him millions of times that I wake up the second he comes into the bedroom, and then I never fall back asleep again. So it is inconsiderate of him to stay up til 3AM and then wake me up, while he snores away beside me. So yeah, I started locking him out of the bedroom since he won't change.

But really... is this that much different than most families? I think he has a feeling that the grass is greener on the other side, and if that's what he thinks, then I say he can have at er. He'll find that really, there isn't going to be another woman to put up with his shit like I have.

Sorry for the rant, but I just really didn't need my husband saying this to me the minute I get off the phone with the OB. And then he won't listen to reasons when I say that things will probably be okay. No... he goes right into how he is miserable and how on earth would we handle a kid with mental or physical deformities. And he is saying this right in front of our 6 year old, who got mad at him for being mean to his brother!

Even a 6 year old can see he is being an asshole.


----------



## Jenni4

Sherri- So sorry to hear that you are having so much difficulty. You have already been put through so much...you really don't need him acting like an ass!! Maybe he is just feeling the stress of the pregnancy, the losses and your health and not sure how to release it...or maybe he is just an ass!! :hugs: to you!! Hang in there honey!!....

Congratulations on your baby boy Emzee!!!

Good luck to the rest of you that have scans today!! 

Loving the bump pics!! Everyone has such great bumps!
(and the bum pics too Eve!)


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone!

Mel - love the names, Harrison/Harry is one choice for us, as is Rory and Benjamin. Then girls I am fairly stick on Annabel. Middle names are Millie and Edward.
I also liked Tahlia though.

Good luck for the scans today - mummyss and Mel and anyone else (sorry my memory is rubbish!!) Post some photos and keep strong with the team yellow.

Congratulations on your boy Emzee!

Sherri - it sounds like things have gone a bit down hill with your husband since you have got pregnant this time, which makes me think that it must be to do with him not wanting to form an attachment with the baby in case things go wrong, and with this latest news its scared him even more. He is probably also desperately worried about you too. That doesn't forgive his behaviour to you but might explain some of it? Of course i could be totally wrong though. I'm so sorry that you are going through this, please know you always have us to come to. I hope the baby is okay, it sounds like they are fairly confident that things will be okay, but I guess they have to give you the odds and tell you worse case scenarios. Big hugs though.

I am home again today, this time not my own doing, I got on the train to work and someone had jumped in front of a train at waterloo so my train terminated and i had the choice of waiting to get on a train with about a thousand people or going home. Clearly going home was the option for me! I actually thought I would cry when it happened because I suddenly just got panicked by the thought of the crowds and getting squeezed into a tiny space. Luckily Greg was with me and told me I had to go home so here I am. Going to do my calls from home and hope to be back to work tomorrow, and hopefully less stressful!! Drama for the morning.....


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, 

Scan went well yesterday and we was strong and stayed team :yellow: 
Baby was laying at an angle where the sonographer wasn't able to measure spine and kidney so I had to keep going out for walks and fizzy drinks and chocolate to try and turn baby! Eventually he/she turned and the sonographer was able to get all the measurements and everything is perfect :happydance: Baby weighs 1lb 3oz! 

Congrats to Emzee and Curlew on being team blue! How exciting! :thumbup:

Good luck MummySS and Mel for your scans today! It's amazing see your LO's again :thumbup:


----------



## Annamumof2

i have to go to the DAU today for 12:30pm midwife was gonna get me to go GP which i wasnt happy about but i told her that i feel better if i get seen at the DAU reason being is because i woke up at 4am this morning feeling very dizzy, headache (took parasetamol) and not felt Flynn move or kick at all when i normaly do... i wasnt able to take the kids to school so i rang up and they offered to get the kids for me and take them to the school because i live across the road....

anyway 6am i woke up still feeling like crap no kicks/movement and i have cramps in my tummy and keep heaving but she said that i am cramping down to the heaving which i guessed that really and i still have a headache and feel dizzy and like im gonna black out...

i have my dad coming to get me for 12pm to take me up there and then sort me out but i just hope its not pre-eclampsia getting worse.... but the midwife told me she will check Flynns heartbeat and thats it as she cant monitor me? i thought they could because how far i am... anyway i will try to post up sometime today what happens i will try to remember to take my ipod with me so then when im let out and at mums i can check and reply on here....


----------



## Hann12

Freckles thats great news! Well done for staying strong with the yellow too!
Just wondered, how do they know the weight? Or do they just guess from the size?


----------



## Hann12

I've just been on the debenhams website, they have a sale on at the moment and I've ordered:
2 body suits
2 sleeper suits
2 little hats
a pair of booties
3 mittens
blanket 
all for £35 including delivery. They are very cute too - obviously went white again in this range:
https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...0979080_-1?breadcrumb=Home~txtchick+and+sheep

I think I have to stop buying clothes now!!


----------



## freckles09

Hann12 said:


> Freckles thats great news! Well done for staying strong with the yellow too!
> Just wondered, how do they know the weight? Or do they just guess from the size?

Hann - hat's a good question lol - i actually have no idea how they'd know the weight but she told us what it was and it's on our report too?! Maybe they do just go by size?

Am going to have a look on the Debenhams site now - be rude not too seeing as they have a sale! 

Anna - hope everything is ok and you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

Yay congrats Freckles!! Well done for staying yellow, i honestly dont know how you girls do it. 

Sherri - Sorry to hear you OH is being an idiot. Hopefully he's just have a bit of a 'moment' and will realise he's being silly.

Anna- Hope your ok.

AFM - Not much happening really! Baby J is getting stronger by the day, i can now feel him kicking and moving when im walking around and at work.
I'm seriously considering asking not to be put on any more late shifts...Its not even that they end that late. The pub shuts at 11.30ish, so am home before midnight normally but then it takes me hours to wind down because my back and legs are aching. Then i dont sleep well so it screws me up for the next day i.e today. 
I dont think im being unreasonable for asking? I generally only do 1 or 2 of these shifts a week and there are other members of staff that could do it...


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Mel love the names. What happened to Tahlia? I liked that!

Was watching a pikey programme the other day and one of the kids was called Tahlia! lol:wacko:


----------



## mummySS

melissasbump said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Mel love the names. What happened to Tahlia? I liked that!
> 
> Was watching a pikey programme the other day and one of the kids was called Tahlia! lol:wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: it's so funny how that can put you off! But what if it happens after the baby's already born and named though, aaghh! :haha:

So, just got back from the scan! Everything went well. Baby was a perfect little angel and cooperated fully. It was soooo lovely to see it again. And we stayed team :yellow:! My hubby was adamant. I must admit I was 100% convinced it was a boy before, but seeing the piccy i am now thinking girl... Based on nothing though!!

Here are the pics:
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 9









photo 1.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mummySS

Oops i think i missed a page and just caught up on the other stuff. 

Anna - hope you're ok hun.

Freckles - :happydance: congrats on the scan and staying team yellow!! That's cool your bubs is 1.3 - i think my estimate was 1.03! But from the measurements it looks as though its head is on the large side... Ouch :wacko:

Sherri - i think the other ladies are right, what you guys are going through and have been through would be tough on any couple. REally hope he comes to his senses soon. And i hope all's ok with the baby, it sounds like they just have to prepare you but there's a great chance all will be well. :hugs:

Mel - good luck for your scan later! And Caz!

xx


----------



## Hann12

What great scan photos mummyss!!
Well done for staying yellow too, bet it was hard!

Its funny you say that about a girl, I had read that if the babys skull from nose to the top is very steep then its a girl and if its more gradual its a boy. I don't know how true that is, but if it is all signs point to girl for you. I'll have to look over some of the scan photos on here for the boys to see if that plays out or is just another myth.

Why do you think girl?


----------



## mummySS

Ooh that's interesting Hann! I hadn't heard that one, but if it's true then it could be a girl! I'm not sure why i thought girl from the photo... Just a feeling i guess. Totally based on nothing! Anyway it's quite fun to speculate. Bet you're finding that too :) go team yellow!


----------



## Aaisrie

MummySS I'm thinking girl from the pictures lol

Here is my stash of cloth so far [although there are a couple more in the post!]

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/f6042fbd.jpg


----------



## freckles09

Lovely scan pics MummySS and well done on staying team yellow! :happydance: There's only a few of us yellows aren't there? 

I'm still thinking my baby is a boy - i didn't get any full length body shots - was just head shots really - so am thinking baby had something on display?! :haha:


----------



## Hann12

Interesting freckles because if yours is a boy then the skull theory is not correct as yours is fairly similar skull shaped to mummyss.

If you look at my baby its more gradual - do you see what I mean?


----------



## freckles09

I don't understand the skull theory - they all look the same to me :blush:

Hann here's a pic from my scan yesterday - i can't tell if the skull looks graudal or steep LOL?! 

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f102/bec_murphy1984/020311.jpg


----------



## Hann12

I think its steep, its hard to tell though because it looks like the baby moved when the photo was taken so the image is a bit blurred. 
Mine was steep in the 12 week scan but not now.
I have the official 20 week one on Monday so will see what its looking like then and will post a picture.
It might be a load of rubbish though!


----------



## melissasbump

Morning everyone!

SK, great bump pics!

Squeeker, great bump pics also!

Sherri, sorry to hear both parts of your news, it isnt fair that when you need DH more than ever to be there for you he acts the way he does. as Hann said maybe hes just scared but thats no excuse. Hopefully the position of the baby was the reason around the heart question, i hope all works out for you, big :hugs:

Curlew, i like Finlay best!

Starry, yet i know what you mean it was hyped up, i thought Colin Firth was fantastic and the oscar is fully deserved.

Hann, trains suck dont they? At least you get another day at home though!:winkwink: Debenhams is dangerous!

Freckles, glad you scan went well and you are staying strong for team yellow!
Its amazing that they can work out the weight isnt it!

Anna, hope all is well with you and you get some reassurance big:hugs:

Blue bear, dont blame you for thinking about not doing any more late shifts, i got took off nights as soon as my work found out i was pregnant, i still do a late shift but its only 4/5 hours and im not on my feet at all.

Mummy SS So glad you scan went well and you stayed strong! lovely pics too are they from a disc? Cant comment on the girl/boy thing though! LOL
Interesting theroy from hann though! i hadnt heard that one either!

Well im nervous but excited about my scan cant wait to see LO again but hoping all is well too, for those of you who have had them did you see a midwife afterwards? i did after my 12 week scan just wondered.

I didnt sleep well last night despite being exausted, had heartburn from my chinese and that and a combination of looming scan just kept me awake i think. OH brought me lovley egg on toast for breakie in bed though, just made an itinery of all the stuff i have brought so far, theres quite a bit, but quite a bit to go.

Has anyone been in TK MAXX looking at baby stuff, i usually hate the place but popped in there the other day and was quite impressed with there range of clothes and toys, they also had a cot mattrace for £25 which i thought was very cheap but it looked good, cot mattraces are a mind field and i havent got much of a clue.

:wacko:


----------



## mummySS

Thanks Mel! The pics weren't from a disc i just took a piccy of them from my iphone. Good luck for your scan! not sure if it's too late to respond to your questions as you're prob there already, but anyway: I had a really quick chat with the midwife after my scan just now (just in the middle of the corridor!) and she told me everything was fine and the bloods from last time were fine, told me what to do next (ie book appointments at the GP) and gave me the MAT1B form - so you should try to ask for that at least. hope it goes well!

Lovely pic too freckles- yours is really close up!


----------



## melissasbump

thanks naa im still here only live 5 mins from the hospital! x


----------



## Hann12

That's good to know as I didn't think that I got to see the mid wife after. Did you ask to see them or just directed to see them? 

Mel - so excited for you, good luck!


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry to hear your scary news, Sherri. :hugs: I hope and pray you and baby will be okay. Sorry your DH is prick. If he wants intimacy, why doesn't he try and something nice? Or spend time with you instead of acting like child? 

Great scan pics and good job staying yellow, mummyss

Cute bump, squeeker.

Hope you and Flynn are okay, Ann.


----------



## melissasbump

Hello ladies well im back from the scan!

All appears well, baby was being a bit of a bugger to start with was crouched down on its from so difficult to get all the measuments but with some gentle coaxing it turned over. 
Everything is measuring exactly as it should so we are very happy and relieved. 
OH was looking frantically for signs of the sex, says he couldnt see any boy bits but not gonna take his word for it, we are still team:yellow: :happydance:

Pics to follow shortly hopefully x


----------



## Hann12

well done for staying yellow Mel and congratulations it all went well, great news!!
How funny that your husband was trying to cheat and see what it was - I'm sure mine wouldn't see it if the boy part was staring him in the face as both of us look equally confused by the scans before at what we were looking at!!
Post some piccies when you can!


----------



## melissasbump

Oh and i didnt see the midwife, wont see her again till 25 weeks guess il get my MATB1 then.


----------



## mummySS

Great news melissa glad it all went well! Congrats on team yellow :) 

Yeah to be honest i didn't think my midwife conversation was an official one, maybe they realised they told me bugger all last time so they should be a bit more helpful this time! Hann i just got directed to them. I guess everywhere does it slightly differently!

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

well i'm back my BP was alittle low but they didnt complane, my wee sample had a + protine again... my temp is alittle low but didnt complane and when they felt around to see where Flynn was laying and use the doppler he gave it a big boot and woke up and hes been moving alittle and kicking sense then.... i got in about 2:45pm and rang school to ask them if they can take jay down to skyes class as i wasnt feeling right still and they said thats fine i got there and had to wait 20 mins for them to bring him down and its bloody cold outside... dad thinks it might be the cold thats getting to me alittle thats why my temp might be down and my BP low... but i am fine im gonna have a nice rest if the kids will let me till Andy comes in about 7pm then i can have something to eat watch my soaps and Marchlands then go to bed...

thank you all for hoping me and Flynn was ok and i hope you and bump are all doing great too


----------



## mummySS

Glad all's well anna. 

Forgot to say earlier, Aaisrie i love the cloth bots! they're all so pretty and fun.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just stumped my toe!

OMG It really hurt :dohh:


----------



## emzeebob

so we have decided today that baby is defiantly a jacob but we have decided to change the spelling alittle as my oh keeps saying jay so jacob is now spelt jaycob, wat do u girlies think x


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey ladies, it's been a few days since I logged on. My laptop is acting up. I'm hoping my husband will make some time to fix it soon. I didn't get a chance to catch up on all the posts I missed, just the last few pages. All is well here - busy with tutoring and babysitting for a friend. Yesterday I spent over six hours babysitting a 5 month old girl. She was adorable, but it was exhausting, so we'll see how I'll adjust to it once our baby is born. 

Hann, I'm glad your scan went well and that you were able to stay team :yellow: ! 

Anna, glad you and your baby are doing well! Hope you'll enjoying taking a break. 

Mummy, great pictures! I admire you for waiting to find out the gender. I had no willpower. 

Aaisrie, beautiful fabric choices! I want to steal them :) 

Emzee, I'm a fan of the traditional spelling, but you're the mom and it's your call!


----------



## BlueViolet

Ouuu, I get a papaya! Of course the next thought in my mind is that I have to go to the grocery store to pick up more fruit. Everything comes down to food.


----------



## Starry Night

emzee, I'm with BV. I think the traditional spellings (Jacob or Jakob) are best but ultimately it's your call. Short forms don't have to match the long exactly. "Jay" makes sense as a short form for "Jacob". But as I said, you're the momma and if the momma ain't happy, nobody's happy! (or at least, that's what my mom always says...)

mel- congrats on the scan!

anna - glad things are ok with you and Flynn!

AFM, dh just brought me a Cadbury creme egg! yum! I eat them only once a year because they're so sweet. So I'm gonna go grab and glass of milk and enjoy.

And my baby certainly loves classical music. I've been playing him some all morning and he was kicking away throughout. The Hungarian Rhapsody by Franz Liszt was his favourite.


----------



## mummySS

Congrats on the papaya Bluev! 

Emzee - personally i'd go with Jacob, as i'd worry that he would forever have to correct people that mis-spell it. But as blue v says, it's your choice and you may just want to be a little different!


----------



## MrsWez

Starry, you have me craving a cadbury creme egg. Although yesterday I bought some Cake Batter ice cream from Ben and Jerry's. The pint seemed to go to fast. :haha:

Emzee, I prefer Jacob personally.


----------



## Aaisrie

Emzee I agree with what everyone else has said but it's your call!


----------



## melissasbump

Ok here are my scan pics, photographed on a mob phone so sorry they arent great quality.


----------



## Starry Night

What a precious baby! Congrats, mel!

And the creme egg was just what the doctor ordered. Fantastic!


----------



## MrsWez

Aww, cute pics of baby mel!


----------



## Hann12

Mel - they are great scan pictures! I love the fact that they had to type 'face' on there for you!! Now if the skull theory is correct (yes I know I'm probably boring everyone now!) then it would stand to reason that you have a boy......


----------



## MrsWez

Okay, now I'm freaking out a bit! Is it okay to Cake Batter Ice Cream? I know not to eat cake batter itself, but is the ice cream okay?


----------



## melissasbump

Hann well we shall see! I still have girl vibes but what will be will be! A lot of my other symptoms have pointed to a girl all be it old wives tales, but whatever it is cant change it now! x
Its healthy so thats all that matters x


----------



## BlueViolet

Mel, cute pictures! :) 

Wez, I'm sure the ice cream is fine. I doubt it's made with raw egg. It sounds yummy! I still have a pint of Chunky Monkey ice cream in the freezer. I'm trying not to eat it all at once.


----------



## Hann12

Mel - its funny because for all the old wives tales and chinese dates etc mine says girl too but for some reason I think its still a boy! I can't wait for my scan on Monday now!!


----------



## Hann12

mamas and papas have another sale on now too - its not that good but a sale is a sale....


----------



## Annamumof2

Mel lovely pics..


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> mamas and papas have another sale on now too - its not that good but a sale is a sale....

so do mothercare... :happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

Hann cant wait to find out, can you?! I know my OH would love a little girl (he has a nearly 18yr old son from previous marriage) and id love for him for it to be a girl, if it isnt though then thats fine too, he will make a fab dad to my little flump and then we will just have to have more babies! x


----------



## mummySS

Lovely pics Mel :) 

I honestly can't tell the difference in 'skull slope' between Mel's pic and mine. Hann, i would love to put this theory to the test but we have to wait 4 months still! Bet you are well excited for your scan on monday!


----------



## Hann12

melissasbump said:


> Hann cant wait to find out, can you?! I know my OH would love a little girl (he has a nearly 18yr old son from previous marriage) and id love for him for it to be a girl, if it isnt though then thats fine too, he will make a fab dad to my little flump and then we will just have to have more babies! x

I think we have both convinced ourselves its a little boy because Gregs family has only ever had boys, but we would both love a girl. We are the same, would be overjoyed with either but a girl would be great. 
Funnily enough my SIL cried (yes cried!!) for 3 days after finding out she was carrying a boy and even when she delivered our nephew her first words were 'is it a girl' even though she had been told it was a boy because she really didn't want a boy! Now thats extreme in my opinion. Yes I'd love a little girlie but as I've convinced myself its a little boy I am also going to be overjoyed its a little boy.

As you say - there is always round 2 if no girlie the first time. I'd probably end up with a football team of boys ha ha!!


----------



## Hann12

mummySS said:


> Lovely pics Mel :)
> 
> I honestly can't tell the difference in 'skull slope' between Mel's pic and mine. Hann, i would love to put this theory to the test but we have to wait 4 months still! Bet you are well excited for your scan on monday!

I really am!!

Do you know, I just looked up the skull theory and people say that apparently the whole skull change between boys and girls doesn't take place until teenage years so maybe its totally inaccurate after all! As you say we have to wait 4 months - so hard!!


----------



## Clareabell

Congrats on your scans Mummy & Mel, beautiful little babies!

Well done on staying :yellow: It must be sooooo hard. I don't have that sort of willpower. 

Sherri - Sorry to hear that your OH is being an arse! MEN :dohh: I hope everything is ok with bubs, im sure it will be. 

Eve - Loving the collection of cloth nappies. 

Anna - Glad everything turned out ok with Flynn.

Emz - I think if you like Jaycob then you should go for it. Is highly likely we will call are little girl Niamh and I can already imagine the spellings she will get, but before we got married and when we talked about having children or something cute in a shop it was always something we would "buy for baby Niamh" So I don't think my DH can get his head round her being called anything else. 

Hann - My DH has two sons from a previous relationship and has three brothers so it is all boys!! I was convinced I would have a boy and DH was certain that he could only "produce" boys. Everyone said I was having a boy and all the gender predictions and myths said boy, all WRONG!!! so you never know. We would of put a large wager on having a boy.

AFM - Just another boring day at work. TFI Friday tomorrow. Plans for tonight is a nice hot bath and tv in bed. I may be able to through in some consumption of chocolate too! :winkwink:


----------



## Blue_bear

Well, i asked my boss about not doing the late shifts anymore, and his response....he will think about it. Grrrrr. Its one night a week. Seriously. 

That has lead to me being in a foul mood all day and getting irrated by lots of things and lots of people. 

I am serioulsy considering taking my mat leave as soon as i can, thats how much i hate the job. I can worry about what happens once mat pay stops when it actually happens. 

Just had a rant on the phone to my mum, bless her. Also consumed a large amount of chocolate cake and ice cream in the process! Now going for a bath to attempt to chill out. 

Congrats on all the scans, the pics look fab! Your all so strong for staying yellow, i'm excited for you!

Wonder where DM is today? Hope she's not stuck in bed with her bad pelvis!

xx


----------



## Clareabell

Ah blue your boss does not sound very reasonable. Hopefully he will come around!!

I cannot wait for maternity. I have 6 weeks annual leave to take so probably going to go beginning of June with EDD on 30/6. Only 12 More weeks :)


----------



## DragonMummy

@Emz - I'm with the majority. As someone with a name that NOBODY spells right, I'm all for simple spelling. Although doesn't stop you calling him Jay. But as has been already said - it's your call!

@Mel - what a precious baby! So glad everything went well.

Mel & Han - all the old wives tales and gender predictors pointed to a girl for me.... just saying! :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez - cake batter ice cream? OMG!!! Sounds amazing!!! WHY don't they do that over here??? (foot stamping!!)

It wouldn't have raw egg in it though (can you imagine the uproar? :rofl:) so no worries there. x


----------



## melissasbump

Well we have decided what we are gonna do re our nursery curtains, we are gonna get the matching curtains from the precious bear range for the big window, for the other 2 windows, (have only just realised) but mothercare do precious bear fabric so we are gonna get some of that and make blinds for the other 2 windows so it will all match, also gonna get the border and on ebay you can get some precious bear wall canvas's and stickers so gonna indulge in those too so we are sorted! just gotta wait 8 weeks for the curtains though which im not impressed with!

Changing the subject completely... who remembers slush puppy mugs from their childhood?:dance:

Just had a lovely :shower:


----------



## Tor81

Hi all, sorry I'm being a bit quiet at the moment, so much going on. Have just about managed to catch up on the posts I've missed over the last couple of days.


Loving all the bump pics, SK, MrsWez, Squeeker. :)

And congrats on all the successful scans, Emzeebob, Curlew, Freckles, Mel, Amand_a, MummySS :)

Anna, you had me worried for a while but glad you & baby are all ok.

SK &#8211; you&#8217;re doing so well staying off the fags, keep it up girl. And loving your knitting projects!

MummySS, will you go back to yoga? I&#8217;m trying to decide whether to start going to one.

Hann & Mel, glad you&#8217;re both feeling better now, it&#8217;s about time we all entered the blooming phase of pregnant.

Aaisrie, good to see you back on the thread, sorry you&#8217;ve been having a tough time of it *HUGS* Such cute pics of Saraya.

Mel, I love both names you have chosen, Isabella has been one of my faves for years but I&#8217;m worried it&#8217;s a bit too popular at the moment.

DM, glad the Ebay selling is a success, have you got much more to flog?

Curlew, is it your wedding this week hun, I can&#8217;t remember what date you said?

Blue Bear, I think you&#8217;re completely entitled to not want to work the late shifts, I&#8217;m sure your boss will come around when he thinks it through, you hopefully just caught him off guard. 

Sherri, it never rains but it pours, hopefully baby is fine & they&#8217;re just warning you just in case the worst happens, but it doesn&#8217;t sound very likely. And I can&#8217;t believe your OH, hopefully you&#8217;ve all just got to get through the next few months & things will settle down again for your family.

Starry has made me really fancy a glass of milk, haven&#8217;t had one of those for years, going to the fridge now.

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Tor - I have another 31 items at the moment. And I still have shitloads more!!! 

BB - I was in London all day today with a friend on here who had a private viability scan and her DH couldn't make it. Long day, but pelvis is still in one piece! Didn't go to choir tonight though - too much! Off to watch MArchlands :D


----------



## Blue_bear

Glad your ok DM.

What caught me off gaurd the most about my boss is that we actually regard him as a friend, and even more so his fiancee. But hey ho. He still hasnt done anything pregnancy related with me at work, no risk assesment or anything. Figure thats his problem though not mine. 

My bath was lush :)


----------



## Tor81

My little monkey has got their mojo back, wasn't feeling anything for days but I'm now getting some real wallops! Think DH is going to be able to feel from the outside soon - exciting. :)

Think I've put 2 and 2 together at last & just realised the reason I'm probably only feeling movement towards one side is that the placenta must be in the way on the other side, they told me it is anterior but didn't say which side but it must be my left!

xx


----------



## Sherri81

Ok, I'll make this quick. Just heard back from the OB. During my hospitalization I will actually need to be sent to Vancouver for extensive testing. I will then, if I'm allowed, come back and finish my bedrest in thw Williams Lake hospital.

I will need to be seen by BC Womens/Children's, as they want a complete anatomy scan of the baby. They will be investigating the heart and the brain in greater detail. 

I am, of course, now worried that the baby has a genetic defect. My OB has tried to reassure me that this is just a precaution. She said whenever there is a soft marker for a genetic disorder (IE heart and brain), it shows as a very bright spot, which can't be missed on the scan. She said that there is no bright spot on the heart of the baby, and that it just couldn't be viewed properly. However, because there is also the cyst on the brain, they do have to follow it through. She does not have my blood test results yet, so she said she will call the lab today to get the resutls.

I told her my fears of having an Edwards Syndrome baby or a Downs baby, and she said she honestly doesn't think I should worry, as either of these syndromes would present with alot more abnormalities on a scan than what I have presented with. She said especially with Edwards syndrome (in which survival is less than 1%), I would have shown a great deal of abnormalities, and she wouldn't be nearly as calm right now as she is. She said she has done scans on Edwards and Downs babies, and my scans don't look anything like that. But they still have to carry on with the detailed scan in Vancouver, because that is the next step.

She did just, and I mean just, while I was typing this, called me with my 2nd tri screening test. My risk of Downs is 1 in 12,000, which is very good, and my risk of a spinal defect is 1 in 7900 which is also good. She said they don't specifically do the Trisomy 13 or 18 testing, BUT they do look for abnormalities and they will note it in a special section if there is a problem, but they didn't note anything of importance meaning they believe my risk of either of those trisomy's is negligable.

At this point she said no one is really too concerned with the Fetus, besides whether or not I can get to viability, which has been their concern all along.

However, they are now more concerned with wether or not my heart will handle this. She said my health right now is more precarious than the baby's.

Right now there is a moderate to severe regurgitation of blood through one of my valves. And more concerning than that, is it appears as though I have a congenital heart defect. There is some sort of connection between my 2 ventricles which most definately shouldn't be there. It can occur if a baby is born prematurely, but then they correct it with surgery. But I wasn't premature, I was post-mature So she said they have to figure out how bad this connection is and what it means to me. She said there is a good chance the cardiologists will say I am too high risk due to cardiac disease, and I will be kept in Vancouver until I give birth, or they make me give birth.

So I guess I can't really joke around about this anymore, because when I tried to be light hearted with her and say 'well, I'll try not to die then in the near future.' My OB's response to me was 'Sherri, that is what we are going to try and help you avoid right now.' And there wasn't a hint of joking around in her voice...


----------



## Hann12

I've just had a lovely bath too - must be the night for it! Greg is away tonight so I'm all alone about to watch some rubbish on e4 called glory daze! Sounds mindless which is what I need right now in preparation for work - should really go in tomorrow!!

DM - maybe it will be a girl, ooohhhh the mystery!! ha ha


----------



## SugarBeth

Hey girls! I've been a bit MIA lately, been busy and feeling not so well. 

My ultrasound is tomorrow!! I have my fingers crossed that everything looks good and baby has it's legs wide open! I want to come home saying baby's name! 

Congrats to us turning 23 weeks today! Papayas! :happydance: How can V-day already be SO close? :wacko: This pregnancy is going by so fast. 

Here's my bump picture from earlier today. I can't believe how big I've gotten in the last two weeks! I think it looks like a basketball, what do you think?

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/060.jpg

Also, my belly button fully popped now as well! Anyone else have outies?

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/048.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Sherri - i'm so sorry, you must be so worried. It sounds like the baby will be fine from what you have said and they are just taking precautions. However you must look after yourself. Had you had a heart problem in the past or did you find out about it in this pregnancy? Sorry if I missed this at the start. 
I know there is nothing I can do as such but we are all here for you whenever you want to talk x
Oh and I hope your husband has apologised and is standing by you to help you through this, big hugs


----------



## DragonMummy

Tor I only feel movement on one side and thats cos that's where her feet are! She's still sideways, bless her.... H went head down about 3 weeks from now so not long...

Just had some spotting - nothing much but was bright red. HOWEVER i had ahem.... "been" to the loo and it was a bit of a strain so suspect the old farmer's are flaring up again. I did put a finger into my lady bits to see if there was any blood and my CM was white so am quite sure it was just the piles. yippee. I have put a pantyliner on though, just in case. If there is any more i will have to ring the mat word as I'll need a sodding anti D jab.

That coupled with the SPD, the ridiculous exhaustion and my newfound paranoia of getting a pulmonary embolism (thanks, power bitch consultant) has convinced me that I need a proper rest. So I am going to make an appointment to see my GP tomorrow and get signed off for a bit. i am supposed to me working nights this weekend and the thought just makes me want to CRY (BB I am sure you can empathise!!)

I feel like a bit of a wimp. I had no time off at all with Harry but I am just completely buggered.


----------



## Hann12

DM - I can sympathise on the exhausted - I don't know how I would have coped had I worked all week. I get two mini lie ins next week too as I have my scan on Monday (just tell you all AGAIN ha ha) and then Tuesday I'm seeing the consultant. Hoping the work bit will fly by. One good thing is that the weeks do feel like they are going fast so getting closer to baby time, and then bad because when I think about the next holidays I have its Easter which still feels like ages away, but if the weather gets better it will be so much more bearable I think. Even London is okay in nice weather!
Hope you get signed off anyway :)


----------



## Hann12

Oh and I'm sure my baby is constantly moving as I get kicks all over the place but I thought that was normal because the baby is still relatively small for the space its in? Its only when its bigger that it doesn't move around that much. Thats what my midwife said anyway....


----------



## curlew

Sherri - hugs - keep up posted how you get on. Hope you and your baby are okay.

Anna - glad you are home and are okay. Take it easy and hope the kids let you have some rest.

Melissa, mummyss and Freckles - congrats on your scans. Pics are lovely.

SugarB - good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Tor - the wedding is on Saturday so yesterday and today doing the last minute bits. Tomorrow the pampering starts with my nails :happydance:

Aarisie - your baby is going to have such a colourful bit bot. Those Nappy cloths are lovely.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## DragonMummy

Just eaten some ice cream (blaming Wez)


now got a bit of a cough


It's gonna come back up.... :sick:


----------



## DragonMummy

Hmmmm my ticker seems to think Tiger is viable now.... I thought it was 24 weeks?!


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> Hmmmm my ticker seems to think Tiger is viable now.... I thought it was 24 weeks?!

Maybe tiger is just a special super baby :)


----------



## Sherri81

Viability is 24 weeks. Those tickers are messed.

Hey, so I don't have a text buddy because I'm international, Canada. But I was just wondering if there was anyone that would still want to be. You know, just in case I get hospitalized with no internet access... I know I can text internationally as I've texted someone in Malaysia before. So yeah. I don't know. Maybe PM me if that is something anyone wants to undertake with me.

So hey, when I can actually have sex with Ian again, how mean would it be of me to clutch my chest and scream in agony like I'm dying...? Too mean?


----------



## Blue_bear

I thought it was 24 weeks too, but i read somewhere else(cant remember where thanks to baby brain!) that it was earlier too. 

I am still getting kicks all over depending where he is laying. Some of them are such wallops i cant tell which side it came from, and other times its when he's rolling over and that feels odd. I think he's still quite low down though as my bump is still low and all kicks etc are kinda belly button height and lower.


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry DM!! LOL.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> Hmmmm my ticker seems to think Tiger is viable now.... I thought it was 24 weeks?!

Books and Tickers will tell you that the baby is viable at 23 weeks because they see it as your 24th week of pregnancy....

So for example...

16 weeks is your 17th Week
20 Weeks is your 21st Week

And so on and so forth

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

well I have done some research on viability



> According to data years 2003-2005, 20 to 35 percent of babies born at 23 weeks of gestation survive, while 50 to 70 percent of babies born at 24 to 25 weeks, and more than 90 percent born at 26 to 27 weeks, survive.

So there we are. Another month at least for you Miss Tiger, please!!!



And I thought I should really do another bump pic to mark 23 weeks but quite frankly I can't be arsed to get out of bed or put a bra on so it's a laying down one :D

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01506.jpg


----------



## MrsWez

Cute bump, DM. I wish I could send you some awesome ice cream. I can't believe I ate a pint in one setting.

Sherri, i hope you get the best care possible for you and baby. 

The wedding is coming up fast, curlew! SO exciting!

AFM, I brought my two kitties into the vet so now they are broody and hiding. My sweet kitty has been dubbed obese. :( I love her anyway, she is pretty fat though.


----------



## Tor81

The July beach bumps must be all clean & sparkly tonight, i had a lovely long warm shower and gave my hair the pamper treatment, i'd forgotten DH was at tennis and would want some hot water left when he got back - whoops!!

Curlew, oh, so exciting that your wedding is this Sat, i remember how i felt 2 days before... feeling all nostalgic now!

DM, I noticed that on your ticket early, maybe it depends on how strong the baby has grown already? My boss was trying to tell me earlier about a baby born at one month which survived, I tried to look interested but I'm sure she can't be right.

SB, great bump hun, and good luck for your scan.

Sherri, I hate that you're going through all this crap, and really hope you don't have to stay in hospital.*

At my scan baby was head down but I think it still changes position a lot at this stage, not necessarily though. Most of the movement I feel is still just above my pelvic bone, not up near belly button territory yet.

In bed now, baby seems to like my led down/propped up position, going to lie for a bit with my hand on my belly.

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez I would have done too had DH not confiscated it!

Mmmm haagen dazs....


----------



## DragonMummy

Tor surely born at one month is just a period :rofl:

Maybe she meant 1lb?


----------



## Tor81

To be honest I think even she doesn't know what she means most of the time, it was one of those one way conversations where I couldn't really say there's no way that would happen so I don't believe you!

I'm surprised with those stats you found, it's a pretty decent survival rate, although I'm still aiming for full term. :)

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah I actually found that pretty reassuring. Also the numbers are 6 years old - can only have gotten better since then!


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Wez I would have done too had DH not confiscated it!
> 
> Mmmm haagen dazs....

You eat it when he's at work, DM. love the creme brulee from haagen dazs. but birthday cake or cake batter ice cream is my absolute favorite.


----------



## DragonMummy

DragonMummy said:


> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01506.jpg


Have just noticed that my bump pic is identical to the bump pic on my ticker! :rofl:

All good there then!


----------



## DragonMummy

WEZ!!! We don't have ANY of those here!! Creme brulee? OMG!


----------



## kelzyboo

OMG you get some great ice cream over there MrsWez, ours is rubbish in comparison! lol


----------



## Starry Night

Oreo will always be my favourite ice cream. I also love strawberry. At ice cream parlours I love to order strawberry in a waffle cone. I also like moose tracks. It's vanilla ice cream with peanut butter cups and caramel mixed in. (tracks = poop....LOL)

Baby has been moving a lot today which makes me feel so much better about life. But the belly kicks feel so soft and smothered. But the lower kicks are getting strong. It's strange. I guess I have a lot of padding! I also feel the left side more than the right. I know my placenta is right-sided so I guess he's been kicking that lately. But even on the ultrasounds he would roll and spin more than kick.

Mummyss, hann, anyone else (sorry) - love the scans! I love how the different facial features are starting to become discernable. I'm still peeved that I only got a paper print-out instead of a proper scan. It came out poor and paper wrecks so easily. But you can still see his face. He has chunky-monkey cheeks with pursed lips, snub little nose and defined brow. I can't decide if he looks more like me or DH. My siblings and I definitely had the round cheeks and snub noses as newborns but overall the impression reminds me of dh's baby pics. I kind of picture my baby looking like a blend of both. I predict he will be tall and lean like dh and be dark as well. I just hope one of my future children inherits my blue eyes. Though all of my nieces and nephews on both sides of the family are fair and blue-eyed. It would be nice we mixed things up a bit. ha ha Not that it really matters....


----------



## MrsWez

It sucks that the UK doesn't have better ice cream, we have thousands of different flavors. Oreo is great, Starry.


----------



## DragonMummy

We do have considerably better chocolate than you guys so it's swings and roundabouts!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Meh! I feel so crappy!

I know I shouldn't but I would kill for a cigarette....

Feel so down and horrible such an emotional day today

:cry:


----------



## MrsWez

You gotta take the good with the bad, DM. You also have better beer too. 

Sorry you are struggling, sofie. I wish I could help you in some way. Maybe try reading a book


----------



## SugarBeth

So much ice cream talk! I actually disliked ice cream all through my pregnancy (how weird is that??) but recently have been going crazy over peanut butter chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

MrsWez said:


> You gotta take the good with the bad, DM. You also have better beer too.
> 
> Sorry you are struggling, sofie. I wish I could help you in some way. Maybe try reading a book

I just feel so shit!

I think the added hormones doesn't really help and I am so annoyed at my DH!

I told him not to tell his parents that we have quit and what does he do? He tell's them!

I didn't want them to know because I have noticed with ever other attempt at quiting smoking when they try and encourage me and tell me about what it can do to Jake if I don't quit it makes me want one more iykwim??

So I thought it was best not to tell them and I would of avoided not going to their house until my nephew's christening which is on the 20th March.....

I just want to curl up in a ball and not wake up for another week....Just want the craving to disappear!

:cry:


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, wow lots of chatter, hard to keep up!

I will say I work with NICU's and L&D's and in Calgary and they now rescue 23 weekers and currently have a couple of them in their NICU's. So yes 23 weeks is technically viable. Some hospitals may choose to rescue after 24 weeks but not here.

I cant believe how far along we all are. Sugarbeth, what a gorgeous bump, oh my gosh so cute, I just seem to be gaining like a piggy hee hee

hope everyone is well, and I will try and read back more


----------



## Hann12

Sofie I hope you managed to stay strong, don't let anyone pressure you :) 

At the train station, will it be 3rd time lucky and I actually make it in today? Not that I'm excited about work but even though I've been ill and feel better for the time off I still feel bad that I haven't been at work!! 

Have a good day everyone, will check in later


----------



## Hann12

Sofie I hope you managed to stay strong, don't let anyone pressure you :) 

At the train station, will it be 3rd time lucky and I actually make it in today? Not that I'm excited about work but even though I've been ill and feel better for the time off I still feel bad that I haven't been at work!! 

Have a good day everyone, will check in later


----------



## DragonMummy

Won't be long Sofie. The first three weeks are the hardest, after that it gets easier. You've done so well so far and you should be bloody proud of what you're doing.


----------



## Annamumof2

i tried to take a bump pic but mine looks so odd i have a small bump at the top of my belly with fat under it.... and it looks odd when i lay down or when i stand up lol

but i will try to see if i can get one sometime.... trouble is because the pregnancy isnt taking away my belly botton my belly looks like im just fat and not pregnant


----------



## fifi-folle

Good luck for tomorrow Curlew! I remember how stressed I was the day before my wedding so you might not even be on here today!!! Enjoy tomorrow, make sure you take time with your DH on the big day (I found we spent a lot of time going round guests independently and would meet up every so often). Ooh I wish we could get married again!


----------



## fifi-folle

Anna you're not alone with an insulated bump! Do you find maternity trousers/tops help define it a bit more?


----------



## Annamumof2

fifi-folle said:


> Anna you're not alone with an insulated bump! Do you find maternity trousers/tops help define it a bit more?

i havent brought any maternity clothing at all... the only time i did that was with jay and i brought a few tops and dungees but i cant find them :-(


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: Sherri, sorry your having such a hard time of it, i'm sure they a right and baby will be just fine. Hope everything goes well in hospital and your heart isn't going to cause too much problem, fx'd you're both ok x

:hugs: sofie, sorry your feeling crappy x

Ana, i don't have a bump yet either just look a little bigger :cry: lol we will get there in the end x

For anyone who wants to know, there is a program on BBC2 next wednesday about babies born at 23 weeks (think it's just uk viewers?), i always thought it was 24 weeks too but it seems not, i won't be watching it but for anyone who wants to just letting you know its on (i have nothing better to do that read tv guides it seems lol)

Still not feeling to great myself, SPD has kicked off big time and its not much fun, will be seeing my doctor on monday to see if there are any safe painkillers for me to take, i asked doctor google (silly i know) and it says 2nd tri is a dodgy time to be taking anything so we shall see, i deffinately won't be taking anything that could be remotely harmful to my little boy even though i know its codine they want me to take theres no chance of that! I may have to wait a few weeks for 3rd tri but i'm willing to, even the SPD is less painful that knowing i've harmed my own child so i will suffer a little longer if i have to :wacko:

Will have to check back in later i'm off to put my heat pack in the microwave lol see if that gives me some relief (although i feel like my bones are on fire sometimes so i don't think heat is the right thing really but hey, i'll try anything!)

Hope everyones feeling ok :flower:


----------



## kelzyboo

Fifi, i have a bump bandage (its a tubigrip from physio for my SPD) but i find that gives me more of a bump, maybe try a bump band? xx


----------



## fifi-folle

I would suggest getting some maternity jeans Anna as I find they really help lift the wobbly bits and form it all into a recognisable bump!


----------



## Annamumof2

fifi-folle said:


> I would suggest getting some maternity jeans Anna as I find they really help lift the wobbly bits and form it all into a recognisable bump!

theres not really much time to spend money on them really... they cost alot of money thats the trouble lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Kelzy 1st tri is the dangerous time for taking most things.


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, it's Friday yipee!! I didn't get much sleep last night - i had really tense cramps in my back and also belly for a while - not sure what that could've been :shrug:

I'm going on a cupcake workshop tomorrow with my mum so am looking forward to that and being able to take some cupcake's home yum yum. 

Mel - lovely scan pics :happydance:

Oh and cute bump pics everyone :thumbup:


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks Aaisrie, it was doctor google that said 2nd tri was dangerous ( that will teach me to listen to him lol) i'm just going to talk with my doctor, i know i didn't have anything until 3rd tri last time and with what they told me about the codiene (baby will withdraw when hes born) i just panic, theres no way i will take that i just hope theres something safe i can take because its getting way to painful now. They did tell me at one point i'd end up in hospital on morphine for the rest of my pregnancy, i think they like to scare me, there has to be some that aren't harmful, will just have to find something for me lol x


----------



## fifi-folle

Anna I understand the price problem. Not easy. I'm lucky that my SIL and friend both loaned me maternity clothes.

Kelzy Codeine is safe for foetal development, it has been used for so long they know that it's ok to take. If you are worried about withdrawal you can stop taking it at around 36 wks (my consultant suggested this to me). Please take it if you are in pain if paracetamol isn't working. Better to have a happy, mobile Mummy than one who is crippled in pain. (I've done a lot of reading into safe painkillers and discussed with many doctors including the pain team as I have been in pain for almost three years with endo and scar tissue).


----------



## DragonMummy

Anna get some from ebay. You can wear them after he's arrived for a bit too. I'm a bit cuddly myself and they make the bloody world of difference, especially if you get the ones that go right over the bump. Or sign up to freecycle and put a wanted ad on there for mat clothes in your size. 

Kel I was prescribed cocodamol for mine but I only use it at nighttime if I am really crippled so I can get sleep.


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Anna get some from ebay. You can wear them after he's arrived for a bit too. I'm a bit cuddly myself and they make the bloody world of difference, especially if you get the ones that go right over the bump. Or sign up to freecycle and put a wanted ad on there for mat clothes in your size.
> 
> Kel I was prescribed cocodamol for mine but I only use it at nighttime if I am really crippled so I can get sleep.

Andy keeps and eye on the freecycle to see if there is anything we can get at all... but nothing yet

and i might think about getting the over bump trousers... not sure yet though do they go over past your belly botton? as i used to wear my trousers on my belly just under my trousers till i got pregnant then it got senative


----------



## fifi-folle

The ones I like best are the ones where the elastic belly band goes from the bikini line height up to your ribs. Don't want to go back to normal trousers!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm really starting to worry about my 20w scan today... it's not until 16:10 and I'm freaking out something is gonna be really wrong :S


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Don't worry Aaisire! I'm sure everything will be fine! Can't wait to see pics!
xxx


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie said:


> I'm really starting to worry about my 20w scan today... it's not until 16:10 and I'm freaking out something is gonna be really wrong :S

Aaisrie, I totally understand, I gave mine on Monday and am both excited and nervous. I am sure everything will go okay though, good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## Jenni4

Has anyone kept a running list of the blues, pinks and yellows?? I'm just curious to see the stats.... I'm guess I could have kept track, but I'm not that organized!! :wacko:

Good luck with your scan Eve!!


----------



## Jenni4

Here's what I have:

Blue: 11
Bluebear
SK
RoseW
Anna
Starry
Wez
Curlew
Aaisrie
Sherri
Emzee
Kelzey

Pink: 8
DM
Britt
Doodle
Sunshine
HopefulHeath
GW76
Clareabell
Samzi

Yellow: 7
Freckles
Tor81
Fifi
MummySS
Melissa
Hann12
Jenni


If I have forgot anyone please add on!! thought I'd try to count since I'm bored at work!!! (I only put the yellows that are staying yellow)


----------



## Doodlepants

Come on pinks!!
I had a look on the poll in 2nd tri and boys are beating the girls there too!
xx


----------



## Starry Night

I'm excited to see how the Team Yellow ends up dividing.

Sofie - sorry you're having a down day. Sometimes I think it's best to just let yourself cry on those days. At least you can blame the pregnancy hormones. ;) You'll make it yet!

Anna - I love my bump but I feel self-concious about the flub too. I also have the belly-button dent. When I wear my maternity tops it's obvious I'm pregnant but my hoodies and jackets make me just look big. I'm trying (trying) to accept it. LOL

Aaisrie - good luck with the scan. I'm sure everything will be fine. 

AFM - was at the in-laws for dinner last night when baby kicked me in the bladder and I nearly wee'd all over their dining room chair! I caught myself just in time. I guess he's moved down low again because I've been getting cervix and bladder kicks ever since (even as I'm typing). Cheeky little guy.


----------



## Annamumof2

well Flynns just woke up... cheese sandwich woke him i think... which is his favourt... i have no idea why i crave cheese


----------



## Starry Night

Maybe baby needs the protein and dairy? I don't know. Sometimes I wish cravings made sense. I'm surprised all the ice cream talk didn't make me crave it. So far I've only craved ice cream once in this pregnancy.


----------



## Annamumof2

i did wonder that... other night i ended up craving water which i dont like water...


OMG i am watching scrubs and i didnt used to like Zach Braff (JD) but OMG yummy.... i call Jason JD sometimes :-D


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm drinking a LOT of water at night time - i just seem to get super thirsty. Which of course means I'm peeing like a racehorse all bloody night but there we are... i have to get up the same amount of times if I don't drink all that water, I just only pee a teaspoonful! (that's an estimate - have not measured in teaspoon...)


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> I'm drinking a LOT of water at night time - i just seem to get super thirsty. Which of course means I'm peeing like a racehorse all bloody night but there we are... i have to get up the same amount of times if I don't drink all that water, I just only pee a teaspoonful! (that's an estimate - have not measured in teaspoon...)

oh i hate that.. i have to try and stop drinking about half hour before i go to bed but its very hard to do that


----------



## Starry Night

I'm constantly parched. I feel like a camel except camels can go days without drinking in between binges.


----------



## DragonMummy

But you do have a very fine hump, Starry.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls. My bump buddy just shared this on FB and I couldn't not share it with you, especially you girls who have been through labour already will appreciate this!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AdFdmE9A84


----------



## DragonMummy

i can't believe the test woman has had 4 kids.... her tummy was lovely!


----------



## DragonMummy

ok about 3rd or 4th comment down on that clip



> When you do natural child birth it doesn't hurt at all. I watched a video of my own&#65279; birth and my mom didn't make a single noise or anything. And i was born in their apartment which was my grandmother's garage.
> iixShexyN3RD 3 days ago


Riiiiiight....


----------



## Sharique42

Hi Everyone, not posted for a while but have been reading, glad to see we are all progressing well:thumbup:
Had my scan this morning & everything is ok, it's such a relief isn't it?
I am very thrilled to announce that we are Team :pink: We deliberated about finding out but finally decided last night that the suspense would kill us! We had no preference as this is our first.

So am feeling really happy now:happydance:

Good luck to everyone else still to have scans.


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh brilliant news! another one for team pink, Jenni!


----------



## BlueViolet

Today I woke up with plenty of free time to catch up on posts. Of course, by the time I respond, most of my comments will be outdated since this thread is moving so fast. Oh, well, here it goes :) 

Sherri, glad the baby isn't at risk for genetic disorders. It must be tough to hear about your heart. You have enough on your plate, but it's good that the hospital is taking it seriously and will monitor you. 

Jill, your pictures look great. Even your bellybutton popped. Mine is getting there. It feels weird to the touch. 

DM, hope you get your well deserved break. You need to get off your feet and rest. I don't think I could have handled working a full time job with all the stress I had last year. One of my former coworkers got preclamsia, which can be due to stress. I'm grateful I don't have to deal with it, even if that means we have to cut back financially. We spent way too much when we both had full-time incomes and now we're learning how to save again. 

Curlew, you must be so excited your wedding is almost here. YEY! You'll have to tell us all about it. Enjoy being the center of attention :) 

DM, the viability is a window of time. I believe starting at around 23 weeks the baby would have about 20%-35% chance to survive outside the womb. At 24 weeks it increases to 50%, which is the big marking point of viability. By weeks 26-27 the baby has more than 90% chance of survival. It used to be that 26 weeks was considered viability day. Either way, we're moving towards safe ground here :) 

I just read the next post where you quote that, so looks like you already know :) Great bump pic!

Starry, glad you're getting extra kicking. 

DM, I will agree with you on the chocolate being better in Europe. I love Godiva, Lindt, and Milka chocolates. Yum! That's why I never stock up on them...I'd finish the whole box in one sitting. 

SK, stay strong! Go out for a walk and a change of scenery. 

Anna, try the tops with the high waist line to define your bump. Here's an example: 

https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=95064Z10002&MasterCategory_Id=MC1

Kelzy, hope you feel better soon! It's awful you can't take anything. 

Freckles, cup cake workshop? That sounds awesome. Where do I sign up? LOL I've been obsessing over cupcakes. I just ordered 3 different flavors for my baby shower. Technically, my MIL should have done it, but it's too much fun to pick out flavors and designs, so I did it. The winners were cappuccino, vanilla and raspberry, and grasshopper - mint and chocolate. 

Eve, good luck with the scan! 

Jenni, add me to the pink count please :) 

Sharique, congrats on joining team :pink:!


----------



## Jenni4

Sorry Blue Violet!! I knew you were pink!!

Ok, Sharique and BV added:

11 Blue
10 Pink
7 Yellow

:flower:


----------



## MrsWez

Wow, I can't believe how close blue and pink are. I can't wait to see what the team yellows become!


----------



## freckles09

Oh Sherri the cupcakes for your baby shower sound lovely! The mint and choc one sounds very yummy! It's an all day workshop and they just teach you the basics i think and we make about 6 different varieties so i am looking forward to it! :happydance: Was only about £15.

Thanks Jenni for working out the different team numbers! Will definately be interesting to see what us yellows are! I am pretty much convinced i'm having a boy and will be shocked if a girl pops out LOL


----------



## Jenni4

I've made a little spread sheet on my computer...(nerd) so just let me know if I have missed anyone...I'm sure I have... and I'll keep you guys posted. 

Freckles - I feel the same way..i'm convinced it's a boy and jinxing myself by decorating more boyish... So we will probably both be having girls!! :rofl:


----------



## freckles09

Jenni4 said:


> I've made a little spread sheet on my computer...(nerd) so just let me know if I have missed anyone...I'm sure I have... and I'll keep you guys posted.
> 
> Freckles - I feel the same way..i'm convinced it's a boy and jinxing myself by decorating more boyish... So we will probably both be having girls!! :rofl:

Wow that's organised! Good on you for doing a spreadsheet though - at least we know who's having what etc, very helpful :thumbup:

Haha yep i am so convinced i am even tempted to buy boy clothes LOL - i won't though but i just feel convinced!


----------



## Hann12

freckles09 said:


> Jenni4 said:
> 
> 
> I've made a little spread sheet on my computer...(nerd) so just let me know if I have missed anyone...I'm sure I have... and I'll keep you guys posted.
> 
> Freckles - I feel the same way..i'm convinced it's a boy and jinxing myself by decorating more boyish... So we will probably both be having girls!! :rofl:
> 
> Wow that's organised! Good on you for doing a spreadsheet though - at least we know who's having what etc, very helpful :thumbup:
> 
> Haha yep i am so convinced i am even tempted to buy boy clothes LOL - i won't though but i just feel convinced!Click to expand...

I'm the same! I'm convinced I have a little blue bump! Really getting used to the thought of having a boy and always call the baby he! 

Jenni - thanks for pulling this together!


----------



## DragonMummy

I have to say, I do think Mummy knows best when it comes to gender guesses. I've been right with both of mine. But I guess you have a 50% chance so those are pretty good odds :rofl:

Thanks for the countup Jen - very helpful xxx


----------



## freckles09

Hann12 said:


> freckles09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenni4 said:
> 
> 
> I've made a little spread sheet on my computer...(nerd) so just let me know if I have missed anyone...I'm sure I have... and I'll keep you guys posted.
> 
> Freckles - I feel the same way..i'm convinced it's a boy and jinxing myself by decorating more boyish... So we will probably both be having girls!! :rofl:
> 
> Wow that's organised! Good on you for doing a spreadsheet though - at least we know who's having what etc, very helpful :thumbup:
> 
> Haha yep i am so convinced i am even tempted to buy boy clothes LOL - i won't though but i just feel convinced!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same! I'm convinced I have a little blue bump! Really getting used to the thought of having a boy and always call the baby he!
> 
> Jenni - thanks for pulling this together!Click to expand...

Haha be funny if all three of us had girls :haha:

DM - i agree, i read that 70% of mum's guessing the gender are correct!


----------



## Blue_bear

I was totally wrong with my vibes so i personally wouldnt go on that! Me, hubby and all our friends etc all said girl and would have put money on it, but he is most definatly a blue bump!

Managed to walk round a shopping centre today and not buy any baby clothes! Had an amazing lunch at Red Hot too....Its a eat all you like buffet with different counters from all over the world so you have pick and choose everything!
I was one hungry pregnant lady when i walked in, but soon filled up. Had a bit of everything and especially loved the dessert buffet! All for 7.99!


----------



## Doodlepants

WooHoo it's Friday!

We have had a productive day baby-wise :)

We have just got our swinging crib :happydance: It's the same as this one:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Pine-Swi...urniture_ET&hash=item5d2c006670#ht_1572wt_905

And the MIL has bought us a beautiful moses basket and stand, I don't know where she got it from but it's the same as this one:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Izziwotnot-H..._Cradles_GL&hash=item19c276af65#ht_1052wt_905

I love it! :)
So I'm a happy bunny today! AND- to top it off I used my mamas and papas voucher today- I got 2 rompers that were £10 reduced to £5 so I only paid 4.95 postage! :happydance:

I'm hoping the weekend goes just as good! :)


----------



## Starry Night

DragonMummy said:


> But you do have a very fine hump, Starry.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

It is just as full of sloshing liquids too!


I had boy vibes even before I conceived. Go figure. LOL


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Thats it I have given in....

Since I gave up on the 1st March I have had in total 4 hours sleep

I am exhusted!!

I went to see my mw today to speak to her about it and she told me that I was one of the unlucky ones who gets sleep insomnia as a nicotine withdrawl symptom....

Unfortunatley there is nothing you can do about it when your pregnant :growlmad:

I was reduced to tears last night with DH becuase I couldn't sleep. I was just so frustrated. Even the mw thought it was best if I cut down first before I try and quit again.

So my new mission is to quit one cigarette at a time. Obviously I didn't want to do this but I am so exhusted I fell asleep with my tea on my lap last night for 10 mins.

This has to be the lowest point in my pregnancy. I wouldn't mind but I am more tierd than I was in the first trimester and I had chronic fatigue in the first trimester.

Just such a crap week.

:cry:


----------



## Hann12

Sofie I am so sorry you have had such a horrible few days. You are doing the right thing though, cutting down will help and then when its not affecting you as much you can try again to cut it out. Hopefully you'll get some sleep now, feel bad for you. Its so miserable being tired :(

My day at work wasn't too bad, now I am all focused on hypno birthing and my monday scan!!
I will update as much as I can on Saturday and Sunday after the sessions as I know some of you are interested in it. Feels like I'm off to school tomorrow but the weekend will go fast which is good as then I get to see my little baba and hopefully he will be perfect :)


----------



## mummySS

G'day all, 

I've had a manic day workwise so not been able to come on here much. Will catch up on what i can....

Jen - thanks for pulling together the stats!! You are a nerd :haha: but i love doing stuff like that too :)

Hann - good luck for hypnobirthing tomorrow! Look forward to hearing about it.

Doods - great purchases! the moses basket is beautiful! 

Sof - really sorry you've had a tough few days... it's true, lack of sleep can be so miserable. Don't feel bad and just take each day as it comes. :hugs:

Blue B - that lunch sounds incredible! Drool... 

Blue V - you have made me drool too with mentions of lindt chocolates... I've been MAD on chocolate lately. I can't get through half a day without it. And it has to be really good quality chocolate too (not even cadburys will do) - has to be belgian or top notch. 

Curlew - i can't believe it's your wedding day so soon!! Hope it goes amazingly hun. Let us know and of course post some piccies of you in your beautiful dress :wedding:

AFM - tomorrow we've set up an entire day of mortgage advisors and house viewings. I just spoke to my dad today and he's offered to give us some money towards a deposit, which i am SO grateful for, but I also feel SO guilty about. (eg is he giving me his retirement money?? i dont know... i'd hate for them to struggle in old age...). I guess i dont have to accept the money but we could get a much better place with it... Tricky stuff. 

xx


----------



## MrsWez

I think you are doing great, sofie. Please don't second guess yourself. You know what is best for you. 

AFM, I have bronchitis. :cry:. I see the doctor on Tuesday but my chest is killing me. I have a spot in my rib cage that is burning like hell and I'm wheezing. It's not helping the nausea either.


----------



## caz_hills

melissasbump said:


> Ok here are my scan pics, photographed on a mob phone so sorry they arent great quality.
> 
> View attachment 176381
> 
> 
> View attachment 176382
> 
> 
> View attachment 176383

Wonderful pictures - I hope your scan went well! I had mine yesterday and it was wonderful to see the little one on the screen. We decided to stay team yellow :baby: as we weren't sure whether we wanted to know the gender so it's still a suprise!!!

Hope all is well with you. x


----------



## Hann12

Mummyss - where are you going to move to? Exciting times :)


----------



## mummySS

Hann12 said:


> Mummyss - where are you going to move to? Exciting times :)

north west london... out in the sticks! haha. we want to move nearer my parents, so we're thinking northwood / pinner area (right on the end of the Met line!).

Caz - congrats on the scan!

Wez - bronchitis sucks, i'm sorry to hear that. It;s so painful :( But ice cream does help!:winkwink:

x


----------



## Hann12

Pinner is nice - you should move south west though, thats where its all happening ha ha!!

Curlew - good luck for the wedding, you will have an amazing day, looking forward to the photos!

Caz - well done on the scan and loving that you stayed team yellow!!

Mrs Wez - feel better, sounds rubbish, hope baby is okay.

Doodles - loving the links :)


----------



## MrsWez

mummySS said:


> Wez - bronchitis sucks, i'm sorry to hear that. It;s so painful :( But ice cream does help!:winkwink:
> 
> x

This is true statement. I thought if I ignored the fact my chest hurt, it would go away. This isn't true. It's just getting worse. :nope:
Jonathan seems to be fine. Still active and kicking.


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm here! Chris wanted to go to Asda to get groceries when we left [it's opposite the hospital]. Then Patricia was here waiting for us when we got home to see my hair and to see the scan pics so she's only just gone.

Atticus is fine, everything was normal although his growth has slowed down and gone back to normal!! He was measuring a day behind so my EDD is now 18th July!! So if you could change my dates on the front page! Thank you!

We asked to see the sex, even though the hospital has a "WE DO NOT TELL" policy, when we were having Saraya the sonographer let us have a look well the women today was like no we aren't even allowed to show parents. Now I had been watching carefully when she was doing the thigh measurements and saw a definite willy but after she told us she wasn't allowed without saying anything and for no reason she went down to the area and there was a major set of balls sitting there!! Then she moved it up and there was a willy, there was no burger at all!! Chris even blurted out I just saw a sack! LOL The sonographer just smiled so I presume she agreed, so it's been confirmed that Atticus is definitely a boy!

We only got 2 pics, one side on and one scary skull face that they seem to love giving you!! Sorry for the picture quality, I took them quickly on my iphone lol

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/bd1a2eb4.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/b4c65c91.jpg


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats on the cute pics, Aaisrie


----------



## Clareabell

Aaisrie - Lovely scan pics of Atticus, glad that everything went well. 

Caz - Glad your scan went well, well done for staying yellow. That must be so hard. 

Sof - Sorry you have had a crappy few days. I was lucky when I gave up it never effected my sleep, just my mood lol! One step at a time you will there!

Freckles - Cupcake classes sound fab!! I love making cupcakes but I love eating them more. Our wedding cake was chocolate and vanilla and lemon cupcakes. Yummy!!

Blue B - Your lunch sounds lush!!! Im such a pig at the moment.

DM - Hope you start to feel better soon! 

Doods - Love the crib and moses basket - Beautiful. 

Hann - I have been trading the hypno birthing book, I like it when I get over all the airy fairy bits. I will be really interested to hear how you get on. 

Curlew - How exciting, you will have a great day!

Wez - Sorry you are poorly, I hope you start to feel better soon.

Mummyss - Good luck house hunting, exciting but also stressful!!

Jenni - Thanks for keeping tab I was wondering where we were at.

Sorry if I missed anyone out. I am currenly trying to decide where to go shopping tomorrow my options are Guildford or Bluewater. Already in bed, have weird stabbing pain at the top of my rib cage, I think its indigestion or organs moving around.


----------



## Doodlepants

Lovely pics A!!! Glad all is ok!

Get well soon MrsWez :hugs:

Sherri, hope you're doing ok, did you get a text buddy yet?

Sorry for the uber-quick message, not had time to catch up properly, hope you're all well!!!

xxxx


----------



## kelzyboo

Lovely pics Aaisrie, glad baby is ok and still a boy :happydance:

Sorry your feeling rubbish MrsWez, i have bronchitis a lot as i am asthmatic, its horrible isn't it. Make sure you get plenty of rest, last time i had it i was about and inch away from phnumonia (sp?) :hugs:

Fifi, i'm not against taking painkillers at all in fact i'd take just about anything right now lol my consultant didn't bother to tell me that i could stop them so he wouldn't be affected, she just said he would withdraw when he was born and obviously at that point i shut down, because theres no way i'm putting him through that! I'm seeing my doctor monday so hopefully will get something then, just want to be 100% sure it won't harm him, i know there must be loads of safe ones out there its just a matter of finding one that helps. Thanks for the advice, at least i know i don't have to rule codine out completely :flower:

I'm feeling a little better tonight, i had a lovely hot bath with my Lush bath stuff and i feel much better tbh, i did get a bit of relief from it lol May even attemp to do a little shopping tomorrow :haha: x


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG Eve the Skeletor one really IS scary! Luckily the other one is just gorgeous - hello Atticus!!!

Caz well done on staying :yellow: - a lot of you mid-July Mummies have good will power!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea we got a scary skull one with Saraya too LOL It was cute when they zoomed in on the mouth to check for cleft pallet and he was sucking away!!

I'm a little... annoyed. I posted the pic on FB with the name [I hadn't given the name before] and my BIL's life partner who I'm quite close with, posted saying you can't be serious that's torture, so I said yup, as in I am serious and I don't know how he took it another way but he was like haha I thought you were serious blah blah... it's really irked me. Grrrrrrr


----------



## DragonMummy

Fuck 'em. It's a fantastic name! I love it. And I'm much better. :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL DM Well I basically said "yea I am serious" to him and now he's gone all sheepish! The funny thing is he has a son [it was a one night thing with some girl] and his son is called Scott, and my BIL is called Scott too! LOL


----------



## Starry Night

I've been having such problems with indigestion lately. My stomach is always hurting and my nausea keeps coming back (it never truly left though I'd get breaks). I'm constipated again too. Once I burp, fart or have a bowel movement I get some relief. But in the meantime I just feel awful.

Mrs Wez - sorry you have bronchitis. It's nasty to have an illness on top of pregnancy. Take care!

Aaisrie - cute scan pics!


----------



## SugarBeth

I'M BACK!

It was quite a crazy day! I went in to the office to get my ultrasound at 10:30 this morning, just to be called as we were parking the car and told that I'd have to reschedule because the doctor had an emergency delivery to go attend to! Well this put me in tears, we drove all the way down there (about 45 minutes away) and we wanted to see our baby! So I went into the office and asked if we could be rescheduled for the same day, because they quickly discovered that he would only be at the office next week for two days, and both were completely booked and I'd be waiting a week and a half to see baby!

My husband had to skip work today (he was a bit upset at that, lost a good $300-400 because of it) but we took an afternoon appointment then went shopping for more bras (can't seem to stop growing!) and then went to eat. Meanwhile all of our friends and family, who knew when the appointment was, kept calling us to see what it was and saying they were getting impatient. They were getting impatient??? I was going crazy! I had a very active baby that was pounding on me all day saying it wanted me to know what the gender was!

Well, skip four hours and we finally go back to the appointment and they tell me luckily my doctor was in now. Still, we wait another half hour to been seen. When the ultrasound starts, I ask if I'm able to find out the gender, and he says sure, at the end. So he's going through all the routine measurements and check ups on the baby and I'm trying not to squirm in anticipation (he wasn't good with answers at this time - I asked him if the head looked big and he said "well, I'm not done measuring yet" and then when he was, he didn't say! I hope that doesn't mean it did look big!). Finally we get down to the butt area, and baby is laying flat he says so it's a hard position (of course, little bugger moves all day and stays still at this moment - seems like the ultrasound scared the baby!) and he sees a lack of a penis/testicles and thinks he sees a vulva. He can't be sure, but he says he's going to go with girl. 

This shocked my husband and I so much, we've only gotten boy vibes lately and I even told him today how shocked I'd be if he told us girl. So we're both just so surprised, wondering if it's true or not. We're stuck in a difficult position now, to believe the doctor and call the baby a girl, or to continue acting like team yellow. I'm hoping to get a free ultrasound at some point that's in 3D to see (can't afford one so I'd have to have students do it on me which would make it free), but I'm not sure if we can. Ah well!


----------



## Tor81

Kelzy, sorry you're feeling rough hun, hope the doctors can find you some safe meds to ease the pain. And thanks for the TV tip, I'm fascinated to watch it, will help me imagine what I'm carrying around.

Jenni, well done for keeping track of which team everyone is on, there's quite a few of us on this thread so it can be hard to keep up. Team Blue is def in the lead!

DM, I get super thirsty at bedtime too, never sure whether to resist to try to limit number of nightime toilet trips or give in because I probably don't drink enough during the day.

Sharique, congrats on your scan and team pink, you can start buying all those pretty dresses now!

Freckles, Hann & Jenni, I'm another team yellow who is convinced it's a boy, anyone else?

Doodle, love your new goodies, you've just reminded me that I need to use my M&P voucher, it's only valid for a month I think.

SK, so sorry to hear it's been that tough for you, you should still be proud though, you did well to last 4 days & at least you're going to cut down so you're moving in the right direction.

Hann, enjoy school this weekend! Is your DH going with you? Will be really interesting to hear your verdict on it all, I bet it will make it feel very real!

Aaisrie, Congrats on your scan, lovely piccies. :)

MrsWez, hope you feel better soon hun.

AFM, had the most amazing Fish & Chips tonight so very full now! *We didn't end up eating until late because I've got my CIMA assessment tomorrow morning and when I was checking my paperwork this morning I noticed by boss hadn't signed her recommendation bit she was in Manchester all day so I ha to arrange to meet her and she was mega late and it was all a bit of a mess really. But sorted now so hopefully all will go well tomorrow, really looking forward to it being over with.

Also have estate agent appointments tomorrow, flat will be on the market, scary stuff considering I've never sold before.

Then tomorrow afternoon/evening we're going down to London for a tenth anniversary party, this is the last lot of friends to tell about the baby, might have to keep my coat on otherwise i think it will be obvious before we say anything.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

xx


----------



## Tor81

SB, what a day you've had! To be messed abou and then even get to find out the gender, it doesn't sound like the doctor would have put money on girl but then again they must know what they're doing so it must be a well educated guess. Still, I'm not sure I'd buy too much pink if I were you. Fingers crossed for the free extra scan, when will you know?

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Urgh Tor I don't envy you. We were lucky and had a straightforward sale when we moved but even that was an ordeal!

SB congrats on :pink: - I reckon they are probably right but I would remain cautious and :yellow: as you are until you have definately had the money shot!


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats on team pink, Sb!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Basically our nursery for boy or girl is blue and brown, so we're going to stay with those colors and hopefully, if we can get another ultrasound I'll add little touches of pink later. But for now, we're keeping with just the blue/brown theme.

He definitely didn't seem convinced, I sort of put him on the spot and asked him what he thought, and he said his best guess was girl because he couldn't see a penis, but it was also a hard position. It's hard to know what I should go with, for today we're still feeling team yellow, but maybe we'll start siding with team pink mentality later.


----------



## Aaisrie

They're normally pretty good even with difficult positions - maybe he saw when he was doing measurements too?


----------



## DragonMummy

To be fair, we got several bloody good hamburger potty shots and WE'RE still doubting! And the sonogropher was certain!

Obviously not doubting enough to restrain me from buying up all the baby girls clothes and accessories in the county...


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL DM I knew I was having a boy anyways... I think with it being a 2nd I felt more aware or something - I don't know if anyone else got that? I was really unsure of myself with Saraya.. I thought it was a girl but wary. With Atticus there was no doubt even before the scan!! I'm so excited to look at boys things instead of girls but how come like stores have 2 aisles of girls to 1 aisle of boys!!! I was in Asda and there was hardly anything whereas there was loads of girls.... Grrrr


----------



## Aaisrie

https://files.hm.com/media/products/A01/DXLA01_80542_55019_99_9999.jpg

Wish we'd had this for Saraya everyone thought she was a boy because she was bald until she was 10mo!!


----------



## MrsWez

https://www.cafepress.com/+1st_boy_due_in_july_shirt,131531167

I want this shirt


----------



## Aaisrie

Awesome Wez!


----------



## MrsWez

The only thing that's missing is Don't Touch Me!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I ordered all the bits for Sophie's nursery today. It should arrive in the morning. I put links in my journal if anyone wants a nose...


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooh it feels funny calling her Sophie!


----------



## missjaime

im also in july i should really be more nosey on this website i would have found it a looong time ago


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey Jaime, welcome. Congrats on team blue! X


----------



## Starry Night

Dh and I started calling baby "Daniel" right away. It's so lovely. But I try to call it "baby" at least half the time so I don't accidentally let the name slip in public. I've had a few close calls.


----------



## SugarBeth

For those having girls, in your ultrasounds did you see the three lines? That's what confused me, I always heard of the three lines for a girl, but there were none. We did see something like a triangle that he figured was the vulva (sounded unsure, but when I saw it I thought it looked vaginal. lol)


----------



## Squeeker

Sugarbeth, so frustrating to not be sure! A friend of mine had the same thing... the tech said she was pretty sure it was a girl, but not certain... we'll find out what happens when their baby is born in a couple of weeks!

Oh, and I am staying :yellow:! Please add me to the list!


----------



## DragonMummy

We saw the three lines definately x


----------



## MrsWez

https://graphjam.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/funny-graphs-united-kingdom-explained.png

Is this correct?


----------



## Britt11

DM- I love the name Sophie, it is a bit strange calling our babies by their names, but I love it!!

Sugarbeth, we clearly saw 3 lines on our 19 week u/s there wasnt any doubt, but she had her legs wide open lol, so no one was in doubt

We are getting a 3D scan at 27 weeks- we are paying for it but it will be so worth it. I think another scan would put your mind at ease

hope everyone is well


----------



## SugarBeth

Hmm, I'm so confused on what to believe this baby is! There was definitely an absent of any lines, basically I think he said girl from the absence of a visable penis (but our angle may have been due to that!) So much for being able to call baby Liam or Katie today!


----------



## Jenni4

Update!

Added Caz and Squeeker to the yellows...
Added Jaime to the blues...
Not sure where to put you SugerBeth....let me know where you would like me to put you! 

Blue - 12
Pink - 10
Yellow - 9

:flower:


----------



## SugarBeth

Jenni, put me with girl for now, that's what I think we're going with for current thought!


Here's a profile picture of our [possible] Katie: (I like that it looks like there's a lily on the baby's cheek)
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/059.jpg


----------



## Jenni4

Nice pic Sugarbeth! I added you to the pinks!


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez I guess so. Not sure anyone knows what countries we still have as we keep giving them back for the sake of international relations! Random question though. Why do you ask?


----------



## caz_hills

Lovely photo Sugarbeth!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Omg I love my son... DH is in a really foul mood today so has taken himself off to the bathroom for a quiet bath. Harry has decided that Daddy needs cheering up. He has chosen musical instruments to do the cheering. He's in there now shaking maracas at him, having previously tried a drum and a trumpet. Am laying in bed shaking and crying with laughter listening to my miserable husband get steadily more and more pissed off... The boy is an evil genius... 

Beth beautiful pic x


----------



## Doodlepants

:rofl: Genius! What a lad! :)

Lovely pics sugar!

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

SB looks like a girl in the pic LOL You would only see the hamburger if they were like sitting on the camera? If the legs were straight out like you said you wouldn't but you would see the vulva which would look different to a penis!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and Wez that looks right... I get annoyed when people say Northern Ireland is part of Great Britain or sometimes on a website sign up it has GB instead of UK which basically means I don't have an option because Northern Ireland is rarely an option by itself.

Random piece of information if you went to the most northern point of the south of Ireland [which is Malin Head] you would be more north than if you went to the most northern point in the North of ireland!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve you are satisfying my saturday morning need for trivia :rofl:

Interesting fact though!

Am sat on my bed which is currently a sea of online shopping..... huzzah!


----------



## Starry Night

DM, your son is brilliant! Only in the mind of a child would maracas and drums soothe a foul temper. :rofl: I love it!

Cute scan, SB!


----------



## DragonMummy

I must admit it was one of my proudest moments... It's times like that that I most see myself in him!


----------



## Aaisrie

I feel SO ill I'm fedup - someone swap with me for a while??


----------



## DragonMummy

I can - I'm on bedrest and I feel peachy. We can do shifts. I'll take your sickness for a few days, then you can take my pelvis?


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! Firstly congratulations SB on your girlie (hopefully!!).

Okay so I have completed day 1 of hypnobirthing. The most of the day was spent on relaxation techniques. They were really useful, she basically puts you into a state of hypnosis where you are so relaxed that you aren't really aware of your surroundings. She also went through how the muscles work in labour which is quite interesting, the potential timings around it and we watched some hypno birthing labours.

After lunch we did some more relaxation techniques and low and behold I was so relaxed I must have fallen asleep and I only realised because I woke myself up with a snort/snore!! In a room of 2 other couples, the woman teacher and Greg. Not too embarrassing!! Then the relaxation was meant to continue but I was trying not to laugh for the rest of it so I have to say I didn't exactly relax in the second part as I was stiffling giggles. It turned out so was Greg! quite funny.
Of course she commented on it too! She said that often people get into such a deep relaxation that they feel like they are falling asleep but their bodies are still aware of whats happening. As Greg said, it was either very helpful or I just had a very expensive snooze!

Day 2 tomorrow and we learn about massage, more labour stuff and more about muscles working together. I'll summarise tomorrow too. Lets hope I don't embarrass myself again!!


----------



## Aaisrie

DM Hell Yes!! I had really bad SPD with Saraya, I'd gladly take that for a few days!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:cry:

Noooo!!! DH found 2 stretch marks near my bump!

Devistated! :rofl:

The funniest thing is though I can't bloody see them! I can't see under my bump anymore!

:flower:


----------



## Sherri81

Doodles, no I didn't get a text buddy yet. I think it is the 9 hour difference which is scaring people.

SB, I don't know what to tell you about the scan... With Greg, we were told girl because they couldn't see anything. Obviously, he is a boy, his penis was just sticking straight up at the time, and so wasn't obvious. With Devon, we always saw these 3 bright white lines... So I don't know what to tell you since the Dr couldn't see much... Use your intuition... I thought this one was a boy since the get go, and it was, and I thought Greg was a boy from the get go too, which was why I didn't really believe them, and I knew Devon was a girl from about week 6. Use your intuition.

Eve, lovely scan pics.

I guess Curlew must be having her wedding today huh? Actually, it should pretty much be over by now. I wonder how it went.

DM, I just love the fact that you even have maracas in the first place.

I got my exact results from my heart tests. So the holter says frequent premature atrial and premature ventricular contractions which are symptomatic. As for the echo, my mitral valve is regurgitating moderate to severe amounts of blood, my atral valve is also regurging blood, but a little less, the mitral valve appears thickened and it also appears to be be either missing all, or a portion of the valve leaflet, or there is a hole in the valve leaflet. One portion of my heart is enlarged, and there is a hole between the two atria in which much back and forth blood flow was seen.

So it sounds like I have a few different congenital defects...

Maybe this was why I died 3 times when I was born. I mean, we all knew I'd done it (heart stopped and I stopped breathing, needed to be shocked 2 times, fixed myself the third time). But yeah, the Dr never checked my heart, he just kept shocking me. And they didn't even tell my dad, so he showed up with a cab, ready to take me home, and was told that they were observing me. So yeah... we always knew this had happened, but no one ever investigated it, and I've been ticking ever since... So I wonder if these defects were the cause of the problems the day I was born... I don't know...

Yeah, so thats about it. I have to go out with Ian today to get Greg's bday cake and present and such, to make sure Ian doesn't go over budget, which he is prone to doing. And I need to buy stuff for my hospital stay. I won't even be here for Greg's party. :sad2:


----------



## Hann12

Sherri - I'll be your text buddie, pm me your number. The 9 hours isn't a problem at all, I spend half my life speaking to the US. I want to post properly on your update but just out for dinner so will post asap but hope you are okay x


----------



## DragonMummy

Blimey, Sher - and I'm on bed rest for a sore back and a bit of breathlessness? I am humbled....


----------



## emzeebob

Aaisrie said:


> LOL DM I knew I was having a boy anyways... I think with it being a 2nd I felt more aware or something - I don't know if anyone else got that? I was really unsure of myself with Saraya.. I thought it was a girl but wary. With Atticus there was no doubt even before the scan!! I'm so excited to look at boys things instead of girls but how come like stores have 2 aisles of girls to 1 aisle of boys!!! I was in Asda and there was hardly anything whereas there was loads of girls.... Grrrr

i no wat u mean hun, me and my oh decided to start geting a few bits so we went to primark to pick up sum basic stuff like baby grows, vests etc and all we found was either all girls or just 0-3 months, wheres all the newborn or small baby lol, grrrr we got a coupkle of 0-3 and sum 6-9 months to stock up but was so upset there was nothing even neutral newborn we could of brought, but i did get a really fluffy blue blanket that i love and just want to cuddle all the time, i think im going to have a trip to boots or mothercare next time i get paid, i just cant believe how much girls stuff primark have lol.

so bump has officially started to kick yay, its so surreal i nearly cry every time, :cloud9: he is very active even at the scan the lady said he was constantly moving but i think thats cos my oh has adhd. plus my bump i swear just grew over nite, looks like i need to get sum clothes nothing fits, time to treat me yay

its freezing here today im soooo cold. x:grr:


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies, havent posted in a couple of days but been trying to keep up, im been working and am just tired and fed up. 
Big hugs to you all xx


----------



## kelzyboo

DM, i love your son, he sounds sooo cool lol drums and maracas are enough to cheer anyone up :wacko: He sounds like a bundle of fun and energy x

Sherri, hope your ok and they can sort the heart problems, sorry you will miss your son's party x

Congratulations on your wedding curlew, hope it went fantastic x

Well, i'm in the process of sorting the house out and making space for the new arrival (i say in the process, its sorted in my head just need to catch my body up on the actual work :haha:) Its not much fun to be honest, have to get rid of my sofa in the dining room because there really isn't space for it, not that we need it but its so comfy i love it! I'm lucky i have help from my mum, shes the cleaning fairy at the moment since my pelvis isn't doing its job properly! Had a few good wriggles from baby today, don't think hes kicking properly yet but hes moving at least, can't wait for my 23 week scan on the 16th march hopefully he will show us more than just his bottom this time lol

I managed to do a bit of shopping today lol i'm paying for it now though i'm in agony, still at least i can do some things! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

omg I know what you mean about the boys clothes - the selection is barely half of what they put out for girls! hence I am struggling not to buy a LOT of shit I don't need right now :haha:


----------



## Sherri81

Aww, I think everyone's complaints during pregnancy are legitimate, lol. The whole dying thing... I don't even remember it!! I was between 2-24 hours old! Lol. Really, the only thing I get is exhaustion like you wouldn't believe. Where the mere thought of hitting the power button on the laptop just seems like too much. Then then pounding in my chest/ears/stomach from my heart working hard... But that's about it. I think being laid up in bed with shitty hips like DM and Kelzy would be pretty bad too. And the HG sufferers, yikes!!

I think the whole thing is, I haven't died since I was born, so apparently I've adapted and am not in danger of kicking the bucket instantly. But I guess I will probably have to adjust my lifestyle a bit once I've evicted this little guy, and I guess I should invest in a chic and cool medic alert bracelet.

I'm taking a very ho hum attitiude to it all right now, as my main concern is getting this little boy safely into this world and having him survive...

That is my main concern.

So I see some people were discussing belly button's popping out... Umm, if I started out with one that was like an inch and a half deep, does this mean mine will never pop out? It never has before (longest I've been pregnant was 25 weeks). In fact, I don't even think I've seen it get shallow or anything. Does every pregnant woman's belly button have to pop?

So I just checked, and I can still stick up to the first knuckle on my index finger into my belly button... Can anyone else do this still??

Yeah, missing Greg's birthday is going to suck. The second one I will have missed, which is really shitty, since he is only 7 this year. I missed his 3rd one because I ended up in the hospital hemmoraging from a miscarriage at 11 weeks. Thankfully my mom and dad and brother and SIL took over and did things. 

So we are trying to plan ahead again this time. I feel bad that we are making Greg have a small party this year. Ian said he couldn't handle like 12 boys from Greg's class, and you never know how many are actually going to show up.... so he didn't want to take the chance. So it will just be Greg, his cousin Lena (5), his cousins Ethan and Tayla (2, and 3 months), his friend Brennan and Ayla (brother and sister), and just one kid from his class. I feel bad, but Ian just couldn't handle it on his own. So they are renting one lane of the bowling alley for 2 hours, and we are going to get Gregs cake ordered today (Batman), and we have to get his gift and some juice boxes to bring there. Oh and plates and forks too I guess. Basically I need to keep Ian on budget. :roll:

Do you think the other people in the class will be offended that only one kid was invited. It was done very discreetly, where this boy's mom is usually one of the last parents there, and our kid is the last to get ready, so my husband asked her when everyone else was gone. So no one else really knows just yet... Do you think parent's will be offended if we don't do goody bags this year?

I don't know... I feel so shitty about this...


----------



## DragonMummy

I went to a couple of parties as a kid where they didn't do party bags, they gave us all a chocolate bar or a creme egg instead. They still get something but it doesn't break the bank x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hmmm....

Jake hasn't moved alot today or last night....

I have felt him wriggle abit but no kicking. Not really like him to be quiet...

:wacko:


----------



## Hann12

Sherri - have PM'd you.

DM stay off the evil KFC!!

I just went for dinner and between the starter and the main we had to leave and take the rest as a take away as i had the worst indigestion! First time since the 1st trimester and it was painful! Bed time soon, big day 2 of hypno tomorrow!


----------



## kelzyboo

Sherri i think his birthday sounds great, i agree he probably couldn't handle loads of kids lol i only invite one or two kids from Abbies class to her's, very discreetly because i don't want to leave people out really but since she has Austism she couldn't cope with too many (neither could i lol) so i only invite a few. I don't think its a problem, i don't know what you do over there but its the norm to only invite a few here, she doesn't pay much attention to the kids anyway tbh, they try to play with her and talk to her but shes not interested!
Hope he has a lovely birthday and he will understand that your not able to go for a reason, when he gets his new baby brother he will forget all that :hugs:

I can't wait to get some painkillers i can take, having a lot of trouble getting up and down the stairs and things right now, will be discussing with my consultant how soon they will induce me at the next appointment, i won't lie i'm hoping for 37 weeks as soon as he is full term i think i should be fine, not sure how i'm going to cope another 16 weeks really but hey, it will all be worth it in the end and it could be worse i guess. I'm lucky it only causes me pain, it doesn't affect the little man at all!

Oh and the belly button thing, i got to 39 week with Abbie and it never popped, got quite a deep one :haha: it got a little less deep iukwim but never really popped :flower:


----------



## mummySS

Hi everyone, absolutely shattered after a day's househunting, and i think the tiredness brought back my sickness, thankfully not thrown up but i've felt horribly sick all day. Saw some nice places though so i guess it was worth it! Big lie in tomorrow... 

hope everyone's well. Sherri, i can't believe it took the docs this many years to figure out something was up with your heart! I guess at least you know now.... Oh and if you want another text buddy then pm me gal!

x x x


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: sherri. I am sorry you have to deal with so much. Greg's birthday sounds like a lot of fun, my girlfriends and I are doing something similar and we aren't 7! I hope they can at least diagnose the problem with your heart so it can be treated.

mummyss, sorry you feel so bad. I almost passed out at work today for no reason. 

Kelzy, I hope your painkillers work to help you more mobile. 

Congrats on the wedding Curlew!!!

DM, can't believe you tried to eat KFC.


----------



## Tor81

MrsWez, that TShirt is amazing, such a great idea but so simple.

Welcome MissJaime, good luck keeping up with this thread!!

SB, such a cute scan pic, how lovely.

DM, Your son sounds amazing, so thoughtful!! :)

Hann, sounds like you had a good session, very relaxing. I guess the real proof will come as you go through labour so hard to judge at this stage.

Aaisrie, I real feel for you, sounds like you're having a tough old time, I can't swap with you but instead am sending a big fat HUG your way.

SK, boo to stretch marks already, but at least you can't see them! *How are your knitting projects coming on by the way?

MummySS, how did the househunting go? Did you see anything you liked enough to make offer!

Hope Curlew has had a fantastic wedding day.

xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Tor81 said:


> MrsWez, that TShirt is amazing, such a great idea but so simple.
> 
> Welcome MissJaime, good luck keeping up with this thread!!
> 
> SB, such a cute scan pic, how lovely.
> 
> DM, Your son sounds amazing, so thoughtful!! :)
> 
> Hann, sounds like you had a good session, very relaxing. I guess the real proof will come as you go through labour so hard to judge at this stage.
> 
> Aaisrie, I real feel for you, sounds like you're having a tough old time, I can't swap with you but instead am sending a big fat HUG your way.
> 
> SK, boo to stretch marks already, but at least you can't see them! *How are your knitting projects coming on by the way?
> 
> MummySS, how did the househunting go? Did you see anything you liked enough to make offer!
> 
> Hope Curlew has had a fantastic wedding day.
> 
> xx

knitting projects haven't been touched for the past couple of days but I will be starting them again tomorrow.

Only need to do the sleeves and hood on the pattern I am doing at the minute. So shouldn't take long to finish.

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez I know! Was truly hideous. I have a real thing at the moment though for fast food coke with lots of ice and I wanted chips... 

Omg curlew will be a mrs now! Hope she had a good day, can't wait for pics... 

Unwelcome new preg side effect. Tmi as always but apparently orgasms now leave me as dry as a nun's chuff. Not impressed...


----------



## Jenni4

@DM- Ugh! can't even think about sex right now!! Good for you! don't let your husband talk to mine!! I have him convinced that pregnant women don't have sex! :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

That was our third attempt during my entire pregnancy! Is weird, when I was preg with H I wanted it all the time!


----------



## Hann12

DM how funny that you posted that because we did it last night and afterwards I had a bit if blood (sorry if tmi) but it wasn't internal, it was like the skin on the outside had broken a bit which has never happened before but must be due to dryness! I was going to mention it to the consultant on tuesday. Very weird though!


----------



## Annamumof2

hmm i think Flynn likes my right side to lay on... but i did get to feel him kick above my belly botton for the very first time last night.. all the other times was low down.... but hes go back to kicking low down again


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> That was our third attempt during my entire pregnancy! Is weird, when I was preg with H I wanted it all the time!

Your still doing better than me, i cant be arsed and hubby has said he actually finds it a little wierd thinking its our child in there and all! He's still in agony with his back and leg anyway so gets me off the hook for a bit longer!! :blush:

Ive just had the fright of my life, and a massive cry! :cry:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh nooo! what happened?


Hann I am creeped out now that not only were we getting it at the same time, I seem to have gotten the same injury!


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> oh nooo! what happened?

Well, ive just been up doing the horses and my beloved old boy was completley crippled. 
I cant explain in words how much this horse means to me, ive had him since my child hood and i know he is old now but i cant bear the thought of him not being here :( People might think it strange to be like this about a horse, but i honestly cant explain it...

So after the sheer sick feeling of seeing his back legs seemingly useless i got him out of the field to realise the silly old bugger had managed to get his back leg through one of the straps of his rug and got himself in a right old pickle!
He has rubbed a sore patch on his leg but nothing serious, thank god!!

I came home and had a good cry on hubby who was worried sick cuz he couldnt get a word out of me.

I think the dawning realisation that he's 29 this year and wont be around forever has just full on hit me :cry:

Dont spose these damn hormones help....


----------



## Sharique42

I completely understand BB, I lost my first horse I ever owned (well she owned me!) in August at the age of 31, I have bred horses for years & have had many losses over the years but I have never felt like I did last August & still now I miss her terribly, especially when I got my BFP, I wanted her to know:wacko: 
Really glad it was just a rug issue, I have had that & it does give you a fright.

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh BB.... I completely understand.... I wasn't able to keep my first pony but I found out a few years ago that she'd been put down (she went to a family friend) and I was devastated. I'd have absolutely shat myself too! But bless him for getting his feet stuck in his rug - daft sod!


----------



## Blue_bear

Sharique42 said:


> I completely understand BB, I lost my first horse I ever owned (well she owned me!) in August at the age of 31, I have bred horses for years & have had many losses over the years but I have never felt like I did last August & still now I miss her terribly, especially when I got my BFP, I wanted her to know:wacko:
> Really glad it was just a rug issue, I have had that & it does give you a fright.
> 
> xx

Exactly this, i have sadly lost a few but none will leave the big hole in my life that he will. 

Thanks for understanding though guys, means alot....

Better get my act together and get sorted for work anyway. They finally got round to sorting me out a uniform, its almost as fetching as yours DM.....


----------



## DragonMummy

i seriously doubt that.... I have people throwing themselves at me as a matter of course. That's why i got signed off - I couldn't stand all the amorous advances!


----------



## Squeeker

Good morning to all those in North America!

I had a very momentous day yesterday - I finally bought my first baby stuff!! :happydance:

I've had a hard time buying things as it is all so overwhelming, and I am still having a hard time believing that in just a few months I will actualy have a baby and be a mom! 

So anyway, yesterday in our city, the Multiple Birth Association put on their semi-annual giant mega used-baby-stuff sale. DH and I went to check it out with our good friends who are due with their first in 2 weeks.

The whole thing was totally overwhelming for me at first - I didn't know what I wanted or needed, where to start, etc... and my friend suggested looking for some newborn onesies in neutral colors as they can be difficult to find in stores.

They had such CUTE stuff, and all of it practically new! I got this pile of clothes, some 0-3m and some 3-6m, onesies and sleepers, all for $23! :thumbup: The little shirt with the fireman stitched on it was an amazing find as DH is a firefighter! And the bright orange overalls are hilarious as we're upland game hunters so we figured the LO should have some blaze orange gear!! 

https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/squeeker7/P1100002.jpg

https://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x375/squeeker7/P1100003.jpg

I think Dax was happy with the purchases as instead of getting flutters, I am now getting full-on kicks! :cloud9:


----------



## emzeebob

full of cold today, :cry: grrr throat, under eyes and head killing me, dont no wat over the counter medicine i can take though


----------



## Starry Night

Squeeker - great find! I love the fireman outfit! And they all really do look brand new. I'm sure your baby won't know the difference. Our city has a store called "Once Upon a Child" that sells 'gently-used' children's clothes. I've only taken a peek in it as it is a thrift shop so it takes some patience to find what you're looking for and often I can only stand or walk for about 10 minutes at a time. Might have to go back before I move. Kid's stuff can be expensive!

emzee - I'm sorry you have a cold. I don't know what over-the-counter stuff is safe for the cold symptoms but you can take a Tylenol for the headaches. I had a bad cold a couple weeks ago where I even had a slight fever for about a day and the Tylenol at least let me relax enough to rest and not feel quite so miserable. If the other symptoms are bad you might need to call the doctor to ask what is safe. But drink lots of OJ and eat soup. Some of that traditional stuff...

BlueB - that does sound scary. I'm glad the old man was OK! I always have bad dreams about bad things happening to my little cat. Our animals have a way of working themselves into our families.

Sofie - I hate quiet days too and mine still outnumber the active ones. Of course, when Daniel is active it is NON-STOP for about two days straight. Today I told DH it's as if he is recuperating after a bender. LOL (Too much amniotic fluid....) But I'm still "aware" of him. I feel the occasional roll and kick but they feel deep inside. Even classical music isn't getting him going...

AFM - bought a truckload of stuff for baby yesterday. They're brand new but there is this store I love where they have a sales rack with clothing going for $5 a piece. And it's all really good quality. And they were selling winter coats for $10.....Even some of their non-sale items are about $5 to $10. I was technically at the store to buy a shower gift for another girl but my mom and I ended up splurging for mine as well. LOL I bought 8 outfits for just under $40 and my mom bought another 8 outfits.


----------



## Hann12

Squeeker - love the baby stuff! 

DM - I'll speak to the consultant about our little issue and let you know

BB - big hugs

Starry - well done on the spending! 

Emze - feel better soon. It's horrible not being able to take something. Maybe there is something herbal? I used vic's vapour rub to inhale when I had a cold. 

I have just done day 2 of hypno, it was good! I have to say I have a very different vision oc what the birth will be like now and how Greg can help. If you are able to join a class I would highly recommend it! 

Scan tomorrow - official 20 week one. Hoping all goes well! Will report back tomorrow after the scan. 
Really exhausted now as had to get up early both days - need more weekend!! Have a good night :)


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, Hann! Enjoy seeing your little one again! And remember to not peek between the legs. ;)


----------



## DragonMummy

nice one Hann - I feel a bit like we had a proper, post piss-up shaggin sesh last night and it was only a quickie - the one benefit of not putting out that frequently :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

Hann hope the scan goes well! Stay strong for team :yellow:!! x


----------



## Hann12

DM I know what you mean, its annoying though to actually take the effort to do it and it be uncomfortable!! Doesn't entice me to rush back for more unfortunately :(


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Argghh I am having hot flushes!

I am so dreading summer! I think we are going to have a really hot summer this year! although it would be nice I am dreading being stupidly fat in a heatwave!

:flower:


----------



## Hann12

Starry, Mel - don't worry I am strongly on team yellow now, more than ever I think! Now I've done the hypno I really love the image of Greg telling me the gender at the birth. Thats going to be one of my focal points during labour!


----------



## DragonMummy

No - I think the lube might have to be foraged out at some point! Sigh.... 


Oh and while we have the tone in the gutter, I sorted my bikini line earlier with my new ladyshave (figured that is safer than waving a blade around down there given that I can't see anything) so I no longer look like I am hosting a motown convention in my pants. But to my absolute HORROR...... I found a grey pube! :cry:


----------



## Jenni4

Somebody stop me!! I had a complete splurge! I have a friend of mine here who's mom is visiting from the US at the end of this month, so she is picking up stuff for everyone that we can't get here....anyway....can you believe we can't get swaddling blankets here?? Like proper muslin or cotton? all they have are the miracle swaddlers etc...I like the good old fashioned ones that are multipurpose. not sure if you guys use those in the UK....(trying to stay focused on the story) So, I went to target online...not sure if you have those either...but it's good stuff and they have everything....while I was there, found this brand I liked and then went to the actual store website and bought 2 sets of muslin swaddling blankets!! :wacko: They weren't cheap...I told myself I was only going to spend about 30-40 dollars and spent twice that. My spending is getting out of control!! but at least I got some great swaddling blankets for the heat! Still can't believe they don't have them here....when I went to mothercare and babyshop and asked for them they looked at me like I was crazy!! I said "haven't you ever seen a movie where a baby is born?? They wrap them up...that's what I want, do you have that??" they thought I was a crazy woman!!! 

Here's the link if anyone's interested!! 

https://www.adenandanais.com/

And...does everyone but me currently own or previously owned a pony?? I feel left out!! :haha:

Good luck for the scan Hann!! go :yellow:!!


----------



## DragonMummy

omg Jen I'm just as bad - they know me so well in my local mamas and papas that when they help me to the car with my huge piles of shopping, they KNOW WHICH CAR IS MINE!!! :rofl:

It's hideous isn't it? I mean theyre bloody tiny! How much of this crap do they really need? Mine has 3 swaddling blankets AND 3 sleeping bags! That's one sleeping vessel per month as she'll have grown out of them by Christmas!!! :dohh:


----------



## Jenni4

Mmmmm.....Mama's and Papa's - I went there today too!! Love that place! 

I have 7 swaddling blankets now!! who needs 7?? MY logic says...car seat/stroller cover, burp cloth, blanket, breastfeeding cover.... I can talk myself into anything!!


----------



## Hann12

How annoying I just posted and my iPhone lost the post! 

Jenni as you are the swaddle queen - are the ones on the link you posted loads better? I was just going to go to mothercare and buy swaddles. 

Sofie - please don't wish the summer away! after 6 long months of cold I cannot wait fir the spring and summer. I am not good with the cold!


----------



## Jenni4

Hann - I have no idea!! They are supposed to be better but I have never even seen or touched one!! I guess I will find out when they get here! Our mothercare doesn't have any or I probably just would have bought something there. they just looked cool! That's about as scientific as I get! :haha:


----------



## Jenni4

Hann - - unless you are meaning better than the "ready made" swaddling blankets...just made for swaddling(with velcro and such)...in that case I think they are waaaaayyy better....much more versatile!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann I tried manual swaddling and I was shite at it. I just bought a pack of 3 swaddleme wraps for £24 on ebay. I used them with Harry and they were fantastic. But worth starting with one though as Baby might not even like it.


See I can offer rational advice but when it comes to me, I buy three!


----------



## DragonMummy

hmmmm getting vexed by someone on preg club arguing with me that if i want a vbac I can have one. er.... no i can't!!!


----------



## Hann12

I'll get the simple ones I think thanks! I think one wriggly baby will be complicated enough! 

DM - what's pregnancy club?


----------



## DragonMummy

theyre great - stick baby in pouch, wrap the wings round. Job done! Harry loved it!

Pregnancy club is one of the forums on here - like the Second Tri one but for any stage of pregnancy


----------



## DragonMummy

and you can untuck their legs from the pouch to change them without unswaddling their arms so they might stay snoozing.... i say might.... :rofl:


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Just a quickie from me as I am dropping and am heading for an early night. The wedding was fantastic and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves very much. DS was an absolute gem and carried out his page boy duties very well.

Have been out with family most of today so early night and then we will start unpacking tomorrow. 

Will try and get some photos uploaded as soon as possible but as we didnt take any we are reliant on friends sending theirs til OH's sister has done the official ones.

Hope you are all well and catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Hann12

They sound good! Off to the mothercare site for me but will only get one as I want to get pinks or blues in somethings!


----------



## BlueViolet

Yesterday we went to Rochester to look at a big baby store with better selection. We saw the Bugaboo, the Vista, and the Orbit, among a ton of other strollers. It was hysterical to look at how my husband I were trying to figure out each of the strollers in terms of how they folded and how you swapped the seat for the bassinet and such. We still loved the Orbit stroller, but it's quite the splurge, so we'll see what we're going to do about it. We might get a generic car seat instead of the Orbit one and just stick to the stroller frame with the bassinet. Both our parents said they would buy us a stroller, so perhaps they might be able to split the purchase since it's probably a lot more than they expected to pay when they offered. I absolutely loved the lightweight frame and the ease of turning. We were there with some friends and they probably thought we were going out of our minds...LOL. 

In addition to the shopping we also got some Thai food, which I'm obsessed with at the moment. Then later in the evening we went to see Annie at the local high school. It was so much fun to see a high school play. Those kids were really talented. I kept imagining what our kid is going to look like growing up. 

Right now it's snowing a ton and it's back to freezing...not fun! We had to cancel our plans to hang out with friends tonight. Looks like it's going to be a quiet night at home.

I fell behind with posts again, but got a chance to catch up finally. Hope I didn't leave anyone out. Here it goes: 

Sophie, hang in there. Hope the MW's advice will help. 

Wez, hope you feel better. Did the bronchitis ease up at all? Also, love the t-shirt!

Caz, I'm glad your scan went well :)

Aaisrie, great pictures! It's great that you got a confirmation on the gender. Also, hope you feel better. I'd swap with you for a few days if I could.

Jill, congrats that all is well with the baby and welcome to team maybe :pink: ! It's too bad your ultrasound was confusing as well in regards to the gender. That's pretty much what happened to us too. I was also convinced I was having a boy. We only saw one line, so I'm still doubtful, but I just embraced the girl thing and if we get a surprise at the end, it will be fun. I'm saving the receipts for the pink outfits, though...hehe

DM, your son sounds adorable. I would love to be serenaded. Also, your new pregnancy side effect had me laughing, even though I shouldn't be. That doesn't sound like fun. 

Hann, your hypnobirthing class story is so funny! Good luck with the scan! 

Sherri, your heart sounds terribly complicated. I hope they can figure out something to keep you healthy. It stinks you can't be at your son's party. It sounds like it's going to be fun. I wouldn't worry about not inviting the whole class or lack of goodie bags. I think it's all optional. Good luck with the hospital stay. We'll keep you company if you have access to the internet. 

Kelzy, it's awesome your mom is helping you out. Good luck with your upcoming scan and hope you feel better soon!

Mummy, hope you feel better! Good luck with the next batch of house tours! 

Bb, hope your horse is doing better! I totally understand being emotional over the horse you grew up with. He's like family. I got attached to our dog and we only had him for 2 years. 

Squeeker, great baby clothes! What a bargain!

Jenni, I love those swaddling blankets. If I didn't already buy some, I would love some of those. And I never had a pony either...hehe 

Curlew, CONGRATS! Looking forward to the pictures :)


----------



## DragonMummy

hann look on Amazon or Ebay - I found them cheaper. And don't get the fleece ones - theyre much too warm. x



eta - THESE are the ones I used for H. They feel a bit flimsy as the fabric is so thin but actually its good as you can layer and Baby doesn't get too hot x


----------



## DragonMummy

@Bv - I know I've laughed too! You just have too don't you? No point in taking it all too seriously!

@Curlew - congrats Mrs! Can't wait to see pics x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Oh I love my hubby!

He comes home with a bottle of diet coke, 4 packets of salt and vinegar crisps and 4 crunchies!

:happydance:


----------



## Hann12

BV - great post! Great to hear that you are enjoying pregnancy! It's funny to think what your baby will end up looking like, though a little scary when you think about it. I am excited about a baby but a kid and teenager sounds overwhelming! I'm sure I'll be find when the time comes though :) 

Curlew - congratulations! Can't wait to see some photos 

DM - thanks fir the link, will check that out, didn't think about fleece being hot but you are right.


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm always right. Ask my husband.... :rofl:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> I'm always right. Ask my husband.... :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Well girls im back in hospital again, ketones +4 so I've just been hooked up to the drip. The dr checked the sex for me again because of the monographer the other day and he's definitely a he!! Wee bugger!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I know I have probably shared this already but I do love this pic.... this was the fleece one though - bought before I gave it much thought! I used it as a day one for naps in the end

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00032.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

oh ffs Eve, I'm so sorry..... when are you going to be given a break? Am I to presume Atticus is grounded until he's at least 17?


----------



## MrsWez

I'm feeling better, BV. I'm taking a couple antibiotics so my cough/chest is feeling better. 

I felt Jonathan move from the outside for the first time. It was amazing. :cloud9:


----------



## DragonMummy

aw! Wez that's lovely! nice to hear he's getting lovely and strong. xxx


----------



## Clareabell

Hi everyone, sounds like people have been having productive weekends with baby purchases.

Curlew- Congrats, looking forward to seeing some pictures. 

DM & Hann - Lol! Oh dear!! I couldn't think of anything worse to do at the moment! you are very good wife's. DM loved your post about Harry's music, made me laugh.

Eve - Sorry to hear you are in hospital again!! what a hideous time you are having!! Hope you improve quickly and are out soon! 

Mummy - Good to see that you have managed to have a chilled out day to make up for yesterday. 

Good luck to those with scans this week!!

AFM - I have had a pretty quiet weekend! I feel really weird and emotional tonight for no reason. Like im worried about something but not a clue what it is. Putting it down to hormones! My mum and dad have been away for 3.5 weeks in Oz and are coming home on Thursday so really looking forward to seeing them and hearing about their adventures. 

Off to bed now Being Human is on in 10 mins. Night. :)


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: sorry your in hospital again Aaisrie, hope your well and home soon xx

Glad your feeling better MrsWez x

Congratulations on your wedding curlew, can't wait to see the pics x


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls

DM at this rate Atticus will be lucky to get out at 117!!!!!


----------



## Hann12

I love that photo DM!! Did you stay team yellow for Harry?

Clare - sorry you feel funny, hopefully a big rest will help. I have overly emotional days where I am clinging to my husband, he is used to it now thank fully.

Aaisrie - I'm sorry you are back in hospital, thats rubbish but I am glad you got another look at Atticus and he is doing well :)

My hypno birthing lady suggested getting a cranial oesteopath for when the baby is born.Has anyone used one before?


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie, I hope you feel better soon. Being in the hospital stinks, Atticus owes you big time when he gets out!


----------



## melissasbump

oh yeah i just won a fisher price rainforest on Ebay for £20! am very impressed with my bargin! whoop whoop!
Sorry you are in hospital again Aasirie, that baby is giving you a tough old ride! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann - I didn't use one but I know of a lot of people that used them for a variety of baby ailments such as colic and reflux - all with amazing reports of miracle recoveries. If I were in the position again I'd use one.

We found out we were having a little boy although I had strong blue vibes the minute I discovered I was cheggers!

Claire - I get that too. Days where I am just really restless and fretful but no idea why.


----------



## melissasbump

Sorry ladies, not meaning to be ignorant at all, will catch up properly with you all tomorrow xx


----------



## mummySS

Good evening all! 

Claire you're right, i had such an exhausting day yesterday that i've barely had the energy to respond on here today... have been reading thouhg... Just been napping and chilling, i only just got in the shower and out of my PJs... back into another pair, haha. 

Honestly clare i have days like that too where i feel really odd. Could be you're subconsciously missing your mum and dad. Plus the hormones. 

Hann/DM - You are good wives :haha: I just haven't had the energy to do the deed. I actually really WANT to as i'm a randy mare, but the mere thought of it makes me feel exhausted lol. 

Hann thanks for the updates on the hypno classes - sounds very worth it!! I'm glad you got something out of it. Oh and good luck for your scan tomoz - what time is it? 

Aaisrie, oh hun when is this going to stop. You didn't get this with your daughter right?? It really sucks. Hope you're being looked after by family and friends in between hospital visits.

Curlew - huge congrats on the wedding, i'm so glad it went well!

Jen- very cute swaddle stuff! Just enjoy your purchasing... :)


I'm also not looking forward to being fat and preggers in the summer. I do like the heat normally but really hope it's not unbearable. Any hayfever sufferers out there?? I'm dreading this the most... Especially not being able to take tablets...


----------



## DragonMummy

mummy I get hayfever. I had Harry in the hottest September on record - the summer was just bloody ridiculous and the allergies were vile. The only tablets that work for me are benadryl plus and they really do work so although I wasn't supposed to take them, if I was REALLY suffering I would have one. I would take piriton syrup at night time to take the edge off. I figure if you can give it to small kids it should be ok. it makes you drowsy hence why i saved it for nighttime! Obviously I would never recommend you do the same (arse covering alert) but thats what I did. I figured other mothers were smoking and drinking through their pregs so the odd antihisthamine can't be worse....


----------



## BlueViolet

More snow here. At least the dog loves it...

Aaisrie, its awful that you're back in the hospital. Hope you get back on your feet soon. Are you becoming friends with the nurses there or do you get different ones each time you go? 

DM, that picture is so cute! 

Wez, glad you're doing better :) 

Mel, congrats on your e-bay bargain! Yey! 

Clarea, we all get emotional at some point. Hang in there! Get some hot chocolate and put a chick flick in the DVD player. Works for me :)


----------



## Hann12

Hey just a quickie as off to bed! Scan is at 10.40, if they are on time so will update after. 

I get awful hay fever, can barely open my eyes do will add that to my list of things to ask the consultant on Tuesday and will report back. 
Night all!


----------



## fifi-folle

Loratadine (claritin) is safe in pregnancy apparently. Also chlorphenamine (piriton) is safe according to docs. I've been through 2 summers whilst ttc and asked to be prescribed ones that would be safe if/when I got pregnant. Some people though find their allergies are less during pregnancy!


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> mummy I get hayfever. I had Harry in the hottest September on record - the summer was just bloody ridiculous and the allergies were vile. The only tablets that work for me are benadryl plus and they really do work so although I wasn't supposed to take them, if I was REALLY suffering I would have one. I would take piriton syrup at night time to take the edge off. I figure if you can give it to small kids it should be ok. it makes you drowsy hence why i saved it for nighttime! Obviously I would never recommend you do the same (arse covering alert) but thats what I did. I figured other mothers were smoking and drinking through their pregs so the odd antihisthamine can't be worse....

Well harry turned out just fine (and adorable) so no need to arse cover. Might give it a try when it gets really bad. Tbh, i get it pretty bad and none of the meds work that well anyway (i have tried everything). The only thing that works is cooping myself up in an air conditioned office... I may spend more time at work during my third tri after all :)

Mel - good going on the ebay win! Sounds like you've had a knackering weekend, are you working this week now? x


----------



## mummySS

fifi-folle said:


> Loratadine (claritin) is safe in pregnancy apparently. Also chlorphenamine (piriton) is safe according to docs. I've been through 2 summers whilst ttc and asked to be prescribed ones that would be safe if/when I got pregnant. Some people though find their allergies are less during pregnancy!

Ooh that's interesting! thanks, will check it out. I think loratidine is what i take normally.


----------



## Tor81

Congratulations Curlew, looking forward to seeing the photos.

MrsWez, so nice for you to feel Jonathan from the outside, has anyone else yet?

Eve, hope you get back out of hospital soon. HUGS.

DM, love that photo of Harry all "swaddled"!

MummySS, I'm the same as you, I took antihistamines every day all year round up until Xmas, so not looking forward to hayfever season :(

Hann, good luck for your scan tomorrow.

DH & I spent the afternoon driving areas we might want to move to, ended up in that age old dilemma of house size versus location, so tough.

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Tor yes i've felt her. She's a lot more feisty than Harry ever was! I was well into third tri before I got my hand booted by him, lazy bugger! 

Fifi thanks I knew there was something I was allowed. Of course it would be clarityn. That does chuff all for me! Eye drops and nasal sprays are fine too. X


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I have just had the best phone call ever!

They are taking my dad's company to crown court this month and they are going to sue the arse off them!

I am so pleased. They deserve to suffer the consequences of their actions...

If anyone is interested. These are the newspaper articles about my dad....
One has a picture onit and the girl with red hair in a white and black dress is me.

https://www.oldham-chronicle.co.uk/news-features/8/news/17686/family-tribute-to-perfect-man

https://www.oldham-chronicle.co.uk/news-features/8/news/17390/tributes-to-a-man-everyone-liked

Such a happy person right now!

:flower:


----------



## MrsWez

Tor, for some reason he is very active in the early morning hours. I don't feel kicks yet, just feel him moving around. I wanted to wake DH, but I don't think he would have enjoyed a 3AM wake up.


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, I'm surprised you're awake at 3am. Is it bathroom breaks that keep you up? I mostly feel movement later in the evening and sometimes after I have some sugary treat.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm awake at night all the time too. Bathroom breaks, heartburn (got me up every hour last night...no exaggerating) and just plain old insomnia. 

Sofie, glad your family gets to have some justice after the tragedy you had to go through.


----------



## MrsWez

For some reason, I wake up around 3am and can't fall back asleep till around 5am. But the nightly pee breaks don't help either. I think it might be because little man is up then.


----------



## Starry Night

I think insomnia can be a pregnancy symptom. I was talking to my mom and she said she got it with all three of us. I often wake up at 5 and there is no going back to sleep until my afternoon nap. lol


----------



## MrsWez

Agreed, Starry. Insomnia stinks. My mom says it's to prepare you for when baby wakes you up all night.


----------



## SugarBeth

Sorry I've been so quiet lately! Haven't been on much this week besides Friday's gender scan announcement, and yesterday my husband and I celebrated our one year anniversary married, which was wonderful. I'm really glad we did it yesterday instead of today (our real anniversary) because it's raining like crazy today and yesterday was beautiful weather. We went fishing for about 5 hours, so good weather was definitely important! We also had a great time testing out a new steakhouse that was just amazing (despite the hour and a half wait outside!)

Today I've been moping floors, doing dishes and scrubbing counters (when I wasn't napping :blush:) It would feel really good to get so much cleaned if my back wasn't aching so much. Thankfully I go to the chiropractor in the morning!



BlueViolet said:


> Jill, congrats that all is well with the baby and welcome to team maybe :pink: ! It's too bad your ultrasound was confusing as well in regards to the gender. That's pretty much what happened to us too. I was also convinced I was having a boy. We only saw one line, so I'm still doubtful, but I just embraced the girl thing and if we get a surprise at the end, it will be fun. I'm saving the receipts for the pink outfits, though...hehe

It's so frustrating! I don't feel ready to start saying "she" yet, especially because it feels so much like a boy to me. Going to put in some phone calls tomorrow to see if I can get another ultrasound. I think it would have been better if the doctor either knew for sure or said "I have no idea" because this "maybe girl" thing is driving me nuts! :wacko: Hopefully I can get a 3D scan that will so for sure what this little one is so I can be confident in saying "he" or "she". 

I was also told that my placenta is at my front, which I think is really odd. This baby has been so strong and pushing out so much for weeks now, I'm surprised I can feel it rocking my stomach with the placenta there. Gotta wonder how strong this baby really is!:haha:


----------



## Starry Night

Happy Anniversary, SB! Friends told us the second year of marriage is really boring and hard but DH and I found that to be completely untrue for us. It's been a hard year due to circumstances but our actual relationship grew through it all and we still found time for fun. 

And I think you might have a ninja baby...


----------



## MrsWez

Glad you had a great anniversary, SB! It was rainy and windy here too. My DH and I took a cruise for our 4 year anniversary 6 months ago. It was great, I would recommend it or an all inclusive resort one day for you two. 

I hope you get a definite answer soon and know that you are having a Katherine.


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> Happy Anniversary, SB! Friends told us the second year of marriage is really boring and hard but DH and I found that to be completely untrue for us. It's been a hard year due to circumstances but our actual relationship grew through it all and we still found time for fun.
> 
> And I think you might have a ninja baby...

Haha, ninja baby might be right! I really want to get a video camera, no one would believe how much this baby moves my belly already. Even my husband thinks I'm joking because every time he looks, the baby stops but holy cow, I didn't expect this movement until next tri!

I know the first year of marriage is supposed to be really hard, it but went by SO fast. We seemed to naturally fall into combining our lives, there really were no complications like I was expecting there to be. I can't believe we're entering our second year already, it feels like we were only married for a few months! I doubt with a baby coming this year will be very boring, but it may get pretty stressful! If this pregnancy keeps flying by like it is, I'm sure this year will as well.


----------



## SugarBeth

MrsWez said:


> Glad you had a great anniversary, SB! It was rainy and windy here too. My DH and I took a cruise for our 4 year anniversary 6 months ago. It was great, I would recommend it or an all inclusive resort one day for you two.
> 
> I hope you get a definite answer soon and know that you are having a Katherine.

Thanks! We're planning on doing a cruise for our second or third anniversary. I'm such a little kid, I'd love to go on a Disney cruise together with this baby. :haha:


----------



## BlueViolet

SugarBeth said:


> It's so frustrating! I don't feel ready to start saying "she" yet, especially because it feels so much like a boy to me. Going to put in some phone calls tomorrow to see if I can get another ultrasound. I think it would have been better if the doctor either knew for sure or said "I have no idea" because this "maybe girl" thing is driving me nuts! :wacko: Hopefully I can get a 3D scan that will so for sure what this little one is so I can be confident in saying "he" or "she".

Yeah, I can relate. It is frustrating since I wanted to know the gender for so long. I got used to the idea after a while, so it's not that bad. We thought about paying for an independent scan, but I'd rather spend the money on something else. Plus, there is no guarantee that a second scan is going to be more conclusive. 

Also, Happy Anniversary! It's been over 3 years for us and it just flew by. I would love to go on a cruise some day. We're putting all our money into the house for now and then the baby expenses, so that's out of the question for the next few years. Meanwhile, day trips or weekend trips can also be fun. Can't wait till the weather is nicer so we can go hiking in state parks again.


----------



## Sherri81

Thanks everyone for the support you have shown with this whole heart thing of mine. It feels good to know that people actually care, if you know what I mean. I've made the decision that I won't interrupt my hospital bedrest up here to go down to see the cardiologist down south. I just feel like it would be undermining the whole point of the bedrest, to get up, at my most precarious period, and drive 8 hours, with no medical help in between, to see a cardiologist. If they won't fly me, or send a nurse with me, then it will have to wait until after bedrest, and after I've had the steroids. Of course, now I start worrying and wondering everytime I get some numbness going up the sides of my neck, or out through my shoulder etc... But I don't think these are new things, I think I just pay attention to them more now.

Congrats Curlew, can't wait for the pics!

Are you sure you don't want to find out the sex tomorrow/today Hann12?? Come on... Lol.

So there have been a few ladies getting intimate with their hubbies lately huh?? The most intimate me and Ian have gotten, was a hug today. But then I had to stop because he was eating something, and it smelled suspiciously like the chocolate covered Turkish Delight I had asked him to get me today. And sure enough... it was! *******! No more intimacy for him!

Bought the first thing so far for the baby. I found an exact duplicate of the blanket that was the inspiration for Devon's room, only I found the boy's version. So I bought him that. We used hers to line the casket, and I figured, no matter what, the blanket will now have a use. So it is white with polka dots all over in 3 different shades of blue, a green, and an orange I believe. If this little guy survives, then we will use the mid shade of blue from the blanket, and use that on the bottom half of the walls.

Okay, seriously... I am having weird numb kinds of feeling up the sides of my neck. This is probably just muscular right? Nothing to worry about?? It kind of comes in waves... See, now I am overthinking everything!


----------



## Annamumof2

its nice and sunny here today... problem is think hayfever has turned up... and it dont mix well with morning sickness and braxton hicks..

anyway going to town today and i might be getting my lil man this:
https://www.mothercare.com/Winnie-P...1_207&nodeId=42852041&sr=1-207&qid=1299314340

seeing as Jason was tigger and Skye was piglet... i thought Flynn can be winnie the pooh


----------



## Starry Night

SugarBeth said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> Glad you had a great anniversary, SB! It was rainy and windy here too. My DH and I took a cruise for our 4 year anniversary 6 months ago. It was great, I would recommend it or an all inclusive resort one day for you two.
> 
> I hope you get a definite answer soon and know that you are having a Katherine.
> 
> Thanks! We're planning on doing a cruise for our second or third anniversary. I'm such a little kid, I'd love to go on a Disney cruise together with this baby. :haha:Click to expand...

Dh and I went to Disney World for our honeymoon. We had a blast! It was fun doing even the lame things (ie. It's a Small World After all) without a kid in tow. The fireworks were genuinely romantic. We're planning on taking the kids once this one is probably about 10ish. We should have the money by then (we hope). We stayed at a really, really cheap hotel nearby and were satisfied with it so hopefully it's still there then.

Our first year was great too (people also warned us how hard that would be). We've had our fights and misunderstandings, of course but the fun outweighed the bad. A little nervous how a baby will alter the dynamic, to be honest. But excited too.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm up in the middle of the night with insomnia and am starving! But all we have to eat is leftover mashed potatoes and a bag of cadbury mini eggs...I want my cereal but it's gone M.I.A. Have no idea what happened to it!

woo hoo! papaya time...


----------



## DragonMummy

Sher I don't blame you for sticking to the bed rest. It's so difficult to put your own health first when you're pregnant as first instinct is to panic about baby! So pleased you found a matching blanket. And in WILL survive. He's a fighter, like his mummy!

SB happy anniversary! We're hitting 2 years married in May, but the big one is April 4th where we celebrate 10 years together. Holy crap! 

As for insomnia I have it too. I had it with Harry as well. Even the night before I went into labour I was roaming the house at 2am... I find I get to about 4 or 5pm and I need a nap, then I can't sleep for the rest of the night! Plus I can't get comfy any more as I usually sleep on my tummy and I just can't anymore! Maybe it's our bodies getting us used to being awake at weird times! Not that you ever get used to that bit!


----------



## Blue_bear

Worst nights sleep EVER. fact.


----------



## DragonMummy

And sb I bet you have less fluid than others, that's why you can see her wriggling so clearly. I had the opposite with H and took on gallons. He was like a bloody goldfish in there! And everyone kept telling me what a big baby he was. Yawn...


----------



## Starry Night

Blue_bear said:


> Worst nights sleep EVER. fact.

Aw, that sucks. Mine was last night. Up every single hour with heartburn and I was actually sleepy too! It's currently 4:20am here and I've been up since before 3. Think I might cave and have some potatoes. So hungry!

I know a woman who was told her baby was going to be too big to deliver naturally as she had such a huge bump. She was given a c-section and her baby turned out to be 7 pounds. Not tiny but average. Sheesh. lol


----------



## fifi-folle

I wish my DH would stop winding me up saying our baby is going to have a massive head! They dated this pregnancy based on baby's head size and put us a week ahead, then at 20wk scan it was 6 days ahead, then at the scan three days later the head had grown by 5 days! I really hope the body catches up!!!! Totally irrational I know!

Happy 1st anniversary SB! We have our 5th anniversary in May and come August we'll have been together 11 years. I can't believe we've been together so long, it really doesn't feel like it!!!

Oh and I can sympathise with the insomnia, I get excited if I sleep for 3 hrs! It's normally 1.5/2 hrs between wees, argh!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

Hope you're all well!

Glad your hypnobirthing went well Hann!

Congratulations on your wedding anniversary SB! My 2 year anniversary is in June, it's gone soooooo fast!

Get well Soon Aaisrie :hugs: Have they given you any indication if you can come out soon?

Sherri- It's awful they won't fly you over to see your cardiologist, especially as it's making you worry :hugs:

All this talk of Disney is making me jealous! We were there in August and I wish we could go every year! My Dad's talking about going for the week before Christmas one year and then driving over to Yosemite for a week or so- hopefully we'll be able to go!
XX


----------



## Annamumof2

my wedding anniversary is this thursday and tomorrow me and Andy will be toghter 8 years


----------



## DragonMummy

BB sorry that really made me laugh! Any chance of a Cheeky nap? 

Doodle (my predictive text wants to call you Fondle) I must be the only person in the world that isn't interested in disney. I mean, I love th films but I just can't abide the incessant merchandising! It all makes me feel a bit ill. Am too cynical I think.

FiFi Harry always measured big. His scans came back big, estimated him being over 9lbs, my bump always measured big etc etc... Harry was 6lbs 6oz! It's all guesswork...


----------



## kelzyboo

Good luck with your bedrest Sherri, i agree they shouldn't ask you to drive over to see the cardiologist when your supposed to be resting hopefully they will sort something out, but hey your heart has got you so far in your life, hopefully whatever the problem is it won't stop you having the normal life you have had so far! Hope they get it sorted. Its awful that you still have to think in terms of IF the little man survives, i'm sure he will be perfectly fine and hopefully when you've finished your rest you will start to believe that and relax a little xx

Well i didn't sleep much last night again, takes me so long to get up and down to the toilet that i might aswell stay on the sofa because i need it again by the time i get back to bed lol Think its beginning to depress me a little tbh, its so hard not being able to do the normal everyday things that shouldn't be a problem, the school run kills me lol I'm off to take a nap (yes i'm a lazy cow) as my head is killing aswell now, can't get a break at all lol 

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Fondle :rofl:

I love disneyland! I'm such a kid though! I can't wait until Holly's old enough to go on proper rides!


----------



## fifi-folle

DM you're not the only Disney-phobe. The films are ok as long as you don't start analysing them! 
Sherri :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi girls had my 20 week scan today, all was perfect and confirmed my private scan that baby is a boy.
here is one of the pics.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0037.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummySS

Congrats Topaz! cute pics, i can't believe how clearly the little arm has come out! 

Doods/Starry i'm with you on Disney - am a big kid myself and i love all the scary AND the lame rides! It's so magical :) My sister is currently at Eurodisney with her 1 year old twins and is HATING it, but honestly they are too little at that age. 

Sorry to all those suffering with lack of sleep. I had 2 nights lousy sleep over the weekend and really suffered for it. Seem to be ok now, but it's so unpredictable... 

The weather is lovely today here! Makes me feel like spring has sprung :happydance: Might actually get out of my jim jams and venture outside today!

xx

ps happy 22 weeks to my fellow papayas Jen, Starry and Wez (i think tomorrow?).


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! I'm back! On my way to work on the train so will post properly tonight but all is well! The scan was amazing, even if we had wanted to find out the gender (which we didn't) they wouldn't have been able to tell us ad the baby was in a ball in breech position. Very cute and have some great photos, including one of him holding his foot. We still think it's a he! 

Anyway sorry for the short post, will catch up on everyones news asap though! :)


----------



## mummySS

Great news Han, look forward to the pics! Who else had a scan today - aaisrie?? x


----------



## Aaisrie

Mummy my scan was Friday, everything was grand and he is still a he! Still in hospital.. Getting really anxious about not getting out tomorrow. It's so weird to think in an hrs time, 2 yrs ago I was going into labour with Saraya!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Fingers crossed for you Aaisrie! How are you feeling today?xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Rubbish!! My ketones were still +4 at 11 so just struggled down some lunch which is threatening to reappear... Dammit why can't I be a woman with NO symptoms...


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: I hope you fell better soon xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh Lord, poor you.... you must be really fed up by now :(


Mummy why would ANYONE take 1 year old twins to Disney?? We took H to BIRDWORLD when he was 1 and it was a nightmare!! :rofl:

That's one good thing - I have told M that I won't go until Baby is at least 3...


----------



## Doodlepants

We took Holly when she was 2 and a half- it was great!- But we also went with my parents and brother which meant that any rides Holly couldn't go on, my mum and dad would have her so we could! :)

Martyn wants to wait for a good few years before we go again :( I'm working on him!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hope everyone can catch up on sleep soon! I wake up a lot to pee, but I manage to get back to bed fortunately. 

Sherri, hope your neck gets back to normal soon. It stinks they won't fly you in for your appointment. That is a long drive to be making right now.

Topaz, great picture! Congrats :) 

Hann, glad the scan went well. I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures!

Aaisrie, glad you're getting out of the hospital soon! Hope you feel better!

DM, I agree about not taking 1 yr olds to Disney. I would want to save it for when they can walk properly and actually remember the time together. I'm with you that it's too commercial, although I enjoyed myself when I went a few years ago. We just tried not to buy much at the gift shop and we also went to other places like Sea World to break up the trip. I would love to go back one day and swim with the dolphins at Discovery Cove. Didn't get a chance to do that last time we went. 

Looks like the foot of snow we got closed the schools down today. The SAT class I was supposed to be teaching tonight is probably cancelled or rescheduled until next week. Funny enough, part of me was looking forward to it. I don't miss the stress of teaching, but I miss the students. Nowadays I feel like a bit of a bum, hanging around in my bathrobe and taking it easy. It's weird how long it's taken me to get used to having down time. Normally my schedule is booked solid and I run around like crazy trying to juggle everything. On the bright side, it's nice to have time to catch up on some things I like to do and to cook some decent meals.


----------



## abc123x

Hello ladies,

May I join you? I've been on the site for a while, but haven't been on this thread. My name is Dee. I was just in Second Tri reading the women's posts looking for bump buddies and realized that I have yet to find somebody with my due date, so I went looking on here. I see there are 2, not much, but better than being a due date-loner. I'm due July 29th with a baby boy. He seems to being doing well, but has a spot on his liver and I have a small placental abruption. His kicks get stronger everyday, so I'm thinking that we just might make it. :thumbup:


----------



## Doodlepants

Welcome ABC!! You'll never be a due date loner on here! Is this your first baby?

Glad the scans have gone well Hann and Topiaz!- and everyone else too! :)

xx


----------



## abc123x

Nope, this is my second. My first will be 3 years old on the day I hit 37 weeks!


----------



## DragonMummy

hi ABC - welcome to the group. Sorry youre not having an easy time of it - he sounds like a little bruiser though!


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, ABC! I believe I've chatted with you on another thread somewhere but just wanted to let you know that I have a placenta abruption too. Going to see the specialist this Friday for a scan and update.

I loved, loved Disney World but I did have to turn off the cynic in me. Every ride, show and attraction exited through a store. DH and I didn't have kids with us so it was OK. The stores are so wonderfully decorated and have such neat things I pretended they were art galleries. I did get myself a stuffed Mickey though. Turned out to be cheaper than the Mickeys they sold at the Bargain Worlds lining the street our hotel was on. I could never stay at a Disney hotel. The breaks to do other things (like pirate-themed mini-putt!!!) and shopping at outlet malls were great.

My parents took me to Disney when I was just over a year old and my mom was 6 months pregnant. Other than being afraid of the guy in the Mickey suit,my parents said I loved it. But apparently I was the baby they could take anywhere. I never cried...


----------



## abc123x

Thanks ladies.

& Yes Starry, I've talked to you before. I had my scan on Thursday and my placenta was about the same, so I was told to return to normal activities. I have another scan on the 17th, so we'll see if it has stayed put. If so, I think I may just throw a party about it(at 24 weeks anyway...).

Definitely let me know how your scan goes on Friday though, if I don't catch it on here. It's nice to know that I'm not the only one.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ladies,

I think I have BV.....What should I do?

Do I ring my community midwife?

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

I'd go to your gp. What makes you think you have it?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Sorry TMI

it's an unpleasant fishy odor with my discharge and its thin and grayish white and my ladybits are itchy

I have text my community midwife and asked her what she thinks I should do, just waiting for her to text back.

:flower:


----------



## MrsWez

https://images.stanzapub.com/readers/2008/11/11/cajun20filet1_1.jpg

Yummy, a cajun filet biscuit from Bojangles for breakfast. Healthy? No. Delicious? Yes!


----------



## BlueViolet

SK, hope they get back to you soon. I will have to admit, at first I thought you were addressing me since a lot of people have been using my screen name initials...not a good association...LOL 

ABC, welcome to the thread! 

Starry, good luck with the upcoming scan! 

I have a MW appointment on the 18th, but I don't think they will do a scan unless something goes wrong. If it would be up to me, I'd take a peak in there every visit to see how she's doing. I have been feeling stronger kicks, which is very reassuring. 

So, after just a few chores I feel exhausted. I can't wait for the day when I get my energy back. The washer signal is going off and I so don't want to go take care of it. How sad!


----------



## MrsWez

Welcome abc.

Sorry you aren't doing well Aaisrie

Sofie, I would contact your MW asap! I got BV when I was in the hospital and my DR put me on antibiotics immediately. He said it could lead to preterm labor if gone unchecked.


----------



## BlueViolet

I love the random food updates. Wez, that sandwich looks delicious. I don't know why I can't crave healthy things like broccoli. Right now I'm obsessed with organic low fat chocolate milk and cupcakes. Also, I'm trying to resist baking brownies with Ghirardelli chocolate.


----------



## MrsWez

Despite my random junk food. I still am eating alot of apples and bananas and grapes. Love artichoke hearts, bell peppers and asparagus.


----------



## BlueViolet

I eat lots of fruit too - berries, grapes, oranges, kiwis, bananas, and peaches. I've been trying to stock up on yogurt too. The Greek yogurts are quite filling, which is a plus.


----------



## MrsWez

I love Greek yogurt. Especially strawberry!


----------



## mummySS

Starry Night said:


> The breaks to do other things (like pirate-themed mini-putt!!!) and shopping at outlet malls were great.

OMG. take me there now!!! i love mini golf - i have no sporting talent whatsoever but mini golf seems to be something i can do! :rofl:

Honestly i've no idea what my sister was thinking. Apparently the twins are not enjoying it at all! I think she was enticed by a good offer on a villa nearby with a heated pool, lol

ABC - welcome! 

Aaisrie - aah sorry i must have missed your post on Friday. Glad Atticus is still a he :) Soz to hear your ketones are up again - FX you can get out by tomorrow...

xx


----------



## Starry Night

mummyss - we also went to a Hawaiian-themed mini-putt course. Apparently, if you get a hole-in-one on the 18th hole the volcano in the middle of the course "erupts". But I didn't see this happen. DH got a hole-in-one at the pirate place but the token proving the free game he won was kept as a souvenir. 

I am not eating as much fruit as I should. I drink lots of OJ but I know fruit juice is sugary and not the best source for fruits. We'll buy some but I'd just rather have cookies and chocolate so the fruit goes soggy before I eat it all. :/ I'm even worse with veggies at the moment. When I'm cooking my own meals I make sure to include them but relying on DH (who was never made to eat them as a kid) and the meals others contribute makes it more difficult as I don't like them enough myself to snack on them.

I have a yeast infection right now and it stinks. I'm a little annoyed that when I called my OB I was essentially diagnosed over the phone. I'm paranoid it might be BV instead of yeast but I don't have the fishy smell. The yeast stuff I'm taking does seem to be making a difference as it's no longer flushing out yellowy stuff - just white. Though I couldn't get the tablet in last night. After three tries it kept falling out! I figured it wasn't 'meant to be' and left it. Have a couple tablets and some external cream left.


----------



## Clareabell

Welcome ABC :)

Eve - I hope you improve and manage to get home for Saraya's birthday. :hugs:

Hann - Congrats on the scan, good to know that everything is going well with the little one. 

SK - I would contact your GP asap as a course of anti-biotics will clear it up pretty quickly. 

Sherri - :hugs:

Well, I am still miserable today and am still suffering from the "feeling of impending doom" :haha: . . . . . seriously though I feel terrible. Im sooooooooo tired. I know it sounds pathetic but I cannot cope doing the job that I do with so little sleep. I cant handle it!!

People at work keep saying it gets you use to having a little one and I keep thinking yeah but there is no way that will be as difficult as having to hold it together and do the shit I do!! :cry:

I hope everyone else is well! Are there anymore scans this week?


----------



## Doodlepants

Mmmmmm MrsWez that looks sooooo good!!

Sofie- that sounds exactly like BV- good thing you txt the MW, let us know how you get on :hugs: At least you've caught it early (if it is BV) :)

xxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Spoke to my midwife and she thinks I have thrush....

She has advised me to go to my nearest walk-in-centre to get checked out 

:thumbup:


----------



## MrsWez

Starry Night said:


> mummyss - we also went to a Hawaiian-themed mini-putt course. Apparently, if you get a hole-in-one on the 18th hole the volcano in the middle of the course "erupts". But I didn't see this happen. DH got a hole-in-one at the pirate place but the token proving the free game he won was kept as a souvenir.

We have one like that here called Hawaiian Rumble in North Myrtle Beach. 
https://prominigolf.com/rumble.html


----------



## Jenni4

Hello All!!

Topaz and ABC - I have added you to the blue list: 

Blue - 14
Pink - 11
Yellow - 9

Blue's are in the lead!!

Hope everything is ok SK!! Thinking of you! 

Great scan pic hann! Congrats!

Okay, so I may not have a pony, but when I lived in the US we lived about 45 minutes from Disney World...Had year passes...we love it there!! My daughter misses it terribly and can't wait to go back! especially the "bippity boppity boutique" where they dress up like princesses! Love It! Every time I go there I end up in tears...it's just so awesome to see the magic through little eyes. Dreams do come true at Disney World!!


----------



## Aaisrie

My ketones are down, they had the bags go through really fast - normally it's 4hrs, 8hrs, 8hrs, 12hrs but they had 4,4,6 so I think that helped! Feeling a bit better, not 100% but not like death either!
I'm 21w today so heres a sexy bump shot lol
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/f7c6682c.jpg


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies
Apologies for not being about much lately, ive been at work all weekend and been struggling a bit, with exaustion, a bad back, insommnia and OH being unwell too.
Meant to be at work tonight but ive caved in and called in sick, i feel a bit pathetic for doing so but i cant shake a headache, am knackered and the thought of a train into london is just horrendus!

SK, Great news about your dads company being taken to court, what a horrendus time that must have been for you and your family :hugs:

Starry, i understand entirely about being up all night going to toliet etc, i must have gone at least 5 times last night, its ridiculous!

SB, Happy aniversary! And good on you for doing all that cleaning! I cant face it at the mo, luckily my OH is very good at doing things like that, bless him!

Congrats on the wedding Curlew, hope all went to plan, cant wait for the piccies!

Sherri, you make me laugh when you said about your hubbie smelling llike turkish delight, ive been pretty rubbish with the intimacy thing lately but OH has been rough too so its not like ive had to fight him off. We just have lots of hugs and snuggles, im very lucky. :blush:
Oh and congrats on your 1st blue baby purchase! x

Anna, wow hayfever allready? i suffer really bad myself with it too, i spend most of the summer looking like ive being crying and with a snotty nose, not much appears to help.:wacko:

Fifi, i thought my babies head looked massive on the scan even though it apparently was measuring bang on, scares me to think i gotta push that out of a very small hole!:dohh:

Topaz, congrats on the scan! and for being team :blue:

Mummy, i havent actually made it out of my pajamas today, despite the lovley sunny weather! i am festering and feel grose, think its bath time after dinner!! Happy 22 weeks! 

Hann, glad the scan went well and you stayed strong! exciting isnt it!:happydance:

Aasirie, hope you are starting to feel better and arent in hospital too long and great bump pic!

BV, Wow you guys get a lot of snow! do you get hot summers?

ABC, Welcome to the thread! Congrats on the baby boy, sorry you have had a hard time so far x

Wez that chicken biscuit thing looks AMAZING! i love those biscuits such a shame we done get them here!:nope:

Clare, sorry you are feeling down, this pregnancy lark is tough isnt it?


Well re the pony talk, i am another one who used to own horses/ponies, its funny how many of us there are isnt it! We must be all posh birds! lol!

And re the Disney talk, I love Orlando florida, but more for the other parks other than the disney ones, however i do think Disneyworld is magical for kids, me and OH have already decided that in 5 years we will go out to florida for 3 weeks taking my parents with us, its the year he retires and will get a nice lump sum so it will be a special holiday, my goddaughter and her sister love all things disney and its just so cute.

I got 2 more things on ebay, the fisher price rainforest music and lights gym i wanted and the matching bouncer chair for £25 each so im a very happy bunny, so with those and the swing it cost me £70 in total whereas in the shops would be nearly £200! 

Just waiting for OH to bring me my dinner and we are having pancakes for after, pretending its shrove tuesday again! :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Gorgeous bump, Aaisrie! Glad that the medications seem to be working. Hope you're well enough to come home soon.


----------



## Aaisrie

Emmmm Melissa shrove Tuesday is tomorrow honey!!!


----------



## MrsWez

Beautiful bump, Aaisrie! Hope you get out soon, going through bags that fast sucks. Feel better soon!


----------



## melissasbump

Aaisrie said:


> Emmmm Melissa shrove Tuesday is tomorrow honey!!!

Yeah i know but we celebrated it accidently a couple of weeks ago and cant have them tomorrow so we are having them as dessert today! Its not like we need an excuse, i love pancakes! :happydance:


----------



## Blue_bear

Good bump pic Aaisrie!!

Ive had a very uninteresting day really...popped into town, tried to have a little nap this afternoon. I dont think i actually slept long, i defintaly didnt feel satisfied like i normally do after a nap!!

Other than that, hubby was online this afternoon and found a job advert for his job!! He is still signed of sick, and has a MRI scan on thurs which will hopefully tell us more.
But yeah, his bosses have called him in for a meeting but keep giving him only like an hour or so notice, which is crap. Now this....dont really know what to think other than im sure they cant get rid of him just for being signed off?

Pretty pissed off.com!


----------



## Doodlepants

Lovely bump pic A!!

Blue that is awful! Surely they can't do that?! My mum's boss's brother is something to do with employment law and says that after 10 months your employer has to have a jolly good reason to sack someone. Is he part of a union? Even if he isn't they won't get away with it. Can he talk to CAB about it?

xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez that would have looked more delicious had it not come immediately after SK's post about her fishy discharge :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

:rofl: DM you're going make me have to change my pants!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> Wez that would have looked more delicious had it not come immediately after SK's post about her fishy discharge :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl:

DM you do crack me up!

:rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> Wez that would have looked more delicious had it not come immediately after SK's post about her fishy discharge :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Says Mrs "orgasms have left me as dry as Ghandi's flip flop"! :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve lovely pic (although you do look a bit pissed off - not surprised with your heaving history!) and OMG your hair colour is amazing! i used to have mine that colour but it never went THAT pink!

BB I really don't think they can actually sack him for sickness - they would certainly have to go through the normal disciplinary proceedings. speak to cab maybe?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I love this thread purely because everyone is openly discusting!

:thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

Doodlepants said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Wez that would have looked more delicious had it not come immediately after SK's post about her fishy discharge :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Says Mrs "orgasms have left me as dry as Ghandi's flip flop"! :rofl:Click to expand...

I think you'll find the analogy I used was "nun's chuff" and not "Ghandi's flipflop" :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

Sofiekirsten said:


> I love this thread purely because everyone is openly discusting!
> 
> :thumbup:

mostly me.... I like a nice low tone. :winkwink:


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> I love this thread purely because everyone is openly discusting!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> mostly me.... I like a nice low tone. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Disgraceful.....:coffee:


----------



## Blue_bear

Low tone....Love it :)

Ive told him to phone CAB tomorrow, cant believe they are being such pigs. He's only been there a few months though so not sure he has many rights really.


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh Nan's chuff......much better! :dohh: :haha:

Come on Melissa- join us down here!


----------



## Hann12

Hi again just me :)

As promised here is my scan photo. So what are you guesses? :blue: or :pink:?
So everything was great but the placenta is still low so getting that checked out in 2 weeks to see if its moved. Another scan though yippee!!



Mel - sorry to hear you have been having a tough time, I hope the day off at work and the pancakes make you feel better. I am also LOVING pancakes at the moment! Can't wait for some tomorrow!

BB - your husband has to be given 24 hours notice of formal meetings. They can advertise his job but they would need to find him something on his return. They would argue that they are a business and they need to continue with the work. Its not nice though. I deal with stuff like this daily, its unfortunately common. :(

I have to say that photo of the sandwich thing that Mrs Wez posted looked so unappetitising! What was that?! Sorry if I'm on my own on that!

SK - hope you are feeling better now? What was the official diagnosis? Sounded more like thrush to me (Dr Hann speaks!!)

DM - how was your day in bed?

Mummy - I can feel the hay fever now - you're right that air conditioned offices are best but its rubbish to be stuck inside when its finally starting to be nice weather.

Oh and Mel - great bargains - were they new items? 

Okay I have to do my wifely duties and make dinner now.

Guess on gender though if you have any strong thoughts please ;)
Thanks!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Got my workout for the day helping my husband shovel out our driveway. Now it's time to put my feet up and catch up with some recorded shows and the newest posts, which by the way are hilarious. 

Eve, great bump picture! :) 

Mel, yeah, the snow has been a lot this year. We used to live two hours north in Syracuse and there it was even worse due to the lake effect. Can't say that I miss it. The summers do get warm here, but not scorching hot, which is nice. We also tried living about 6hrs South and there the summers were way too hot and humid and the allergies really took their toll on my husband. We're going to stay put for a while since we bought the house, so I'm going to have to get used to these winters. Our master bedroom is always freezing because it's an addition and it's got very tall ceilings. It stinks! When my husband is away for business trips I need lots of extra blankets on the bed to survive the cold. 

Clare, hang in there! Try to find something to do that you enjoy to distract yourself a little. 

Bb, it stinks about your husband's job. Hopefully, they're only looking for someone on a temporary basis until your husband can return to work. 

DM and Doodle, you guys crack me up!


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm going with blue, Hann. Because that's what your gut is telling you and that's good enough for me. Although not so much for Georgie :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire I have been having much the same problem and tbh it reminds me very much of how my post natal depression started so I am going to speak to my GP at some point as the depression I could deal with but the crippling anxiety was vile. Hormones are funny things in the way they affect us. :hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

Doodlepants said:


> Ahh Nan's chuff......much better! :dohh: :haha:
> 
> Come on Melissa- join us down here!

lol dont get me started i may suprise you! Going for a bath, I STINK! :wacko:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hann12 said:


> SK - hope you are feeling better now? What was the official diagnosis? Sounded more like thrush to me (Dr Hann speaks!!)

Yep, Was thrush....Got that horrible pessary to stick up my chuff and some cream.....

I clearly like a low tone aswell....

:rofl: I love the word Chuff!

:flower:


----------



## MrsWez

You ladies make me laugh. I am able to join the low tone group correct?


----------



## Doodlepants

Sofiekirsten said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> SK - hope you are feeling better now? What was the official diagnosis? Sounded more like thrush to me (Dr Hann speaks!!)
> 
> Yep, Was thrush....Got that horrible pessary to stick up my chuff and some cream.....
> 
> I clearly like a low tone aswell....
> 
> :rofl: *I love the word Chuff!*
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

I was just going to say the same thing! :rofl:

Glad it wasn't BV, sorry about the pessary though!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Doodlepants said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> SK - hope you are feeling better now? What was the official diagnosis? Sounded more like thrush to me (Dr Hann speaks!!)
> 
> Yep, Was thrush....Got that horrible pessary to stick up my chuff and some cream.....
> 
> I clearly like a low tone aswell....
> 
> :rofl: *I love the word Chuff!*
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I was just going to say the same thing! :rofl:
> 
> Glad it wasn't BV, sorry about the pessary though!Click to expand...

Ahh well atleast my chuff is seeing some sort of action!

Although a tablet and a finger really isn't as advertising as a penis!

:coffee:


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Feeing extremely sleep deprived at the moment. Hardly slept a wink on Saturday night with the adrenaline from the wedding then last night woke at 2am and didn't get back to sleep til 5am!!! I feel like a walking zombie or should that be a waddling zombie!!!!!

Hann and Topcaz glad your scans went well. Hann I would go for team :blue: as you seemed so sure it was a wee boy and mothers instincts are good.

Hugs for those of you feeling poorly or having a rough time with work etc.

Hopefully I will be back to more personalised messages soon.


----------



## DragonMummy

on the subject of chuff, I was ASTONISHED today to discover that given my frequent usage I give the word, it has not been programmed into my predictive text. I've had my phone nearly 18 months ffs!


----------



## DragonMummy

am now pondering the likeliness of BV as I have had rather strong CM for a while and 2 bouts of what I thought was thrush which STILL doesn't seem to have cleared. 

Such joy!


----------



## Clareabell

:pink:Thanks DM its good to know that im not the only one who is an emotional wreck! 

I love the low town, plays to my mental ability! 

Hann lovely pictures, I guess :pink: I was convinced I was having a boy and I wasn't plus we need more girls to equal out the numbers.

Waiting for Duncan to make my dinner, gammon, egg and chips. mmmm im so healthy! then bath enders, OBEM and Glee!! Then I shall let the insomnia begin!!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for the guesses! So exciting to not know for sure. I'm normally such a planner too so this is very weird for me to leave it open!

DM - I have to say I am wondering the same thing, again one for the list for the consultant tomorrow. Are we having the same life?!!

Mmm food Clare - I am off to have chicken and pasta and will probably be watching glee too!

Curlew - I can imagine your tired, I can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann not the same life but we certainly seem to have the same vagina....



Which is a bit creepy actually! Yet strangely reassuring.


----------



## fifi-folle

Sofie one pessary is much nicer than a week of inserting cream up there with an applicator thingy, eugh! Was not a pleasant experience!!! Hoping the midwife will say that they will do swabs to make sure the treatment worked though as I seem to have loads of discharge again and my sense of smell is nonexistent at the moment.


----------



## Blue_bear

My thrush keeps reappearing too, seems to go when i apply the cream though. Can you over use the cream? As in like so many re-treatments in a number of weeks?

Im all bathed and ready for OBEM, its actually the highlight of my week at the moment! Lol.


----------



## Starry Night

I feel terrible right now. Ugh. The past couple of weeks I keep getting this horrible stomach and abdomen pains. They're not BH as I've had that twice now. It's not even cramps. This is different. It's just pain. It almost feels like the pain you get when you really have to go to the bathroom or have the flu. I definitely get nauseous from it. :( I know I'm constipated so it's probably a combination of that, indigestion and ligament pain. I guess that means I better go lie down and have some water. Still freaks me out though. I keep imagining it's my placenta tearing though I know I wouldn't feel that happening...


----------



## Blue_bear

Does anyone else get acid reflux? I think thats what im getting, doesnt feel like heartburn, but its like in the back of my throat....


----------



## BlueViolet

Starry, hope you feel better! Stomach pains are awful! 

Bb, I get the acid reflux too. It's horrible and I can't figure out what food causes it. I find that chewing minty gum helps for a short while.


----------



## BlueViolet

Starry, hope you feel better! Stomach pains are awful! 

Bb, I get the acid reflux too. It's horrible and I can't figure out what food causes it. I find that chewing minty gum helps for a short while.


----------



## BlueViolet

Sorry about the double post. I'm not sure why my internet connection is flaking out.


----------



## melissasbump

I feel left out not having any CM type stuff and thrushy kinda things and bits and bobs and creams to stick up there! 

DM and Hann having the same vagina? Now thats a weird one! lol

Well ive just had dramas in the bath, have realised im no longer capable of shaving my legs properly whilst sitting down and im upset about it.
Also i made the decision to let OH errrr "tidy up" my lady garden with his mini clippers and i was so scaredd of him cutting my vag to bits i burst into tears, i mean! WTF!
(Luckily he didnt by the way! Am still in tact!):thumbup:


----------



## melissasbump

Oh Hann by the way... i predict a girl! x


----------



## Doodlepants

Mel- you should have done it with a mirror over the loo like I did! :rofl: What a success that was!
I'm STILL half 'done' :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

Hann- I'm guessing girl too- we need the numbers!
Plus I think the name Annabell needs to be used!I really like it! :)


----------



## melissasbump

Doodles, your experiance was the reason I DIDNT do it over the loo! lol x:dohh:
Mind you any dignity i might have had left has gone out the window!


----------



## BlueViolet

melissasbump said:


> I feel left out not having any CM type stuff and thrushy kinda things and bits and bobs and creams to stick up there!
> 
> DM and Hann having the same vagina? Now thats a weird one! lol

:rofl: I would say count your blessings! I am. I would be thrilled not to experience that type of thing ever again.


----------



## BlueViolet

And now for a dose of cute: 

https://calacademy.org/webcams/penguins/


----------



## Hann12

Doodles I would LOVE to be calling the baby Annabel!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yes clearly my vag and Hannahs were separated at birth....


I have had issues with shaving also. I have a new ladyshave which is actually surprisingly good on my legs. I got them both silky smooth in 5 minutes flat.

Not so much success with my rather overwhelming lady garden. Admittedly it WAS looking like I was hiding the Jackson 5 in there but bashing away blindly at it with an electric razor has left it looking rather..... tufty. But I've cut it back a bit so I think I can wear a swimsuit without anyone thinking that I have kidnapped a labradoodle!


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Yes clearly my vag and Hannahs were separated at birth....
> 
> 
> I have had issues with shaving also. I have a new ladyshave which is actually surprisingly good on my legs. I got them both silky smooth in 5 minutes flat.
> 
> Not so much success with my rather overwhelming lady garden. Admittedly it WAS looking like I was hiding the Jackson 5 in there but bashing away blindly at it with an electric razor has left it looking rather..... tufty. But I've cut it back a bit so I think I can wear a swimsuit without anyone thinking that I have kidnapped a labradoodle!

oh my god... i need to change my knickers from laughing so much!:holly:


----------



## Blue_bear

Lol DM your so funny!

There is no way i could let my hubby loose with any kind of sharp impliment near mylady garden, im having enough trouble thinking of trusting him to cut my toe nails!!

It does mean i have put of going swimming for now tho... especially as my last attempt at a tidy up ended up similar to yours doodles!!


----------



## Starry Night

Acid reflux is the pits! And it seems to come out of nowhere sometimes...

I simply trim my lady garden. Don't feel like investing in a special razor. Just wish hair removal creams were OK during pregnancy. That's what I normally use and then trim the areas the cream isn't safe to use. I'm hoping that the doctors and nurses are already well-acquainted with wooly mammoths as I don't trust DH to shave there for me.

My stomach pains are feeling a bit better now that I've released the trapped gas. Afterwards, baby gave me a very strong boot on my pubic line and then proceeded to bounce on my cervix for a couple of minutes. That's my boy!


----------



## Blue_bear

Yep, baby J seems to be literally bouncing on my bladder, just so nearly pee'd myself! Cant wait for that one to happen in public...


----------



## mummySS

I know i'm about 5 pages behind but I LOVE the word chuff too! hilarious! 

Hann- i predict girl too. It's an adorable pic! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry when I had Harry mine hadn't been trimmed in long enough to look like Diana Ross with her face on sideways. I had to have a caesarian and while I was under they apparently gave me a bit of a trim. But of course they only shave the top to clear the way for the incision and as it grew back I had this amazing retro pubic mullett!!!


----------



## Sherri81

For my birthday, I got an Epillator. Its got 42 rotating tweezer heads, and it rips the hair out at the roots. I can't really see what I'm doing, but whatever I am getting out won't leave me tufty, lol. I don't know, its pretty cool though. Totally smooth afterwards.

I'm also getting bad acid refllux/heartburn, and I just take Zantac for it. I'm only taking the 75 mg ones right now, but I think they aren't working so well anymore, so I'm going to ask about taking the 150s when I go in on Friday.

I am so jealous of everyone going to Disney but me... :sad2: We can't afford it. And it would just be a world of difficulty as Ian doesn't have a Landed Immigrant Card, and he doesn't have a current passport, so one he leaves Canada, he can't come back in. I have always wanted to go so badly though. And now my parents are talking about taking the grandkids down there! WTF!! Maybe they should take their own kids to Disney first (event though we are all 30-35 yrs old), before taking their grandkids!

Yeast infections are more common in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters as there is a higher sugar content in our vaginal secretions now. And yeast feeds on sugar, so they just run rampant. Ask your Drs about preventative measures to keep them from reoccurring once you've treated them. There are alot of things you can do to help minimize or stop them completely. As for Bacterial Vaginosis... the main symptom is fishy smelling discharge. A true yeast infection will smell like bread or cheese.

Hann12, I think its a boy simply because I want you to have a boy. I don't know why that is.... Lol.

Oh, and I agree with DM that the picture of the sandwich might have looked a bit better if it wasn't immediately under a post about vaginal infections, lol.

P.S.- I think we've decided on a name. Ian doesn't want to talk about it, so all he will say is OK. He doesn't want to refer to him by this, paint the nursery, or put his name up on the wall. I'm okay with that, but I told him we have now reached a point where a name is a necessity. 

So, I'm knocking on wood as I say this... the name we have chosen is...


Spoiler
Colby Grayson


----------



## DragonMummy

LOVE the name Sher. Gorgeous. 


and SURELY you can't use an epilator on your thigh beard???


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri that's a gorgeous name!!!


----------



## mummySS

melissasbump said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Yes clearly my vag and Hannahs were separated at birth....
> 
> 
> I have had issues with shaving also. I have a new ladyshave which is actually surprisingly good on my legs. I got them both silky smooth in 5 minutes flat.
> 
> Not so much success with my rather overwhelming lady garden. Admittedly it WAS looking like I was hiding the Jackson 5 in there but bashing away blindly at it with an electric razor has left it looking rather..... tufty. But I've cut it back a bit so I think I can wear a swimsuit without anyone thinking that I have kidnapped a labradoodle!
> 
> oh my god... i need to change my knickers from laughing so much!:holly:Click to expand...

:rofl: omg me too.... and WTF smiley is that Mel?! haha


----------



## MrsWez

love the name Sherri! I thought you wanted DH out of the country? :haha:

Sorry your getting pains, Starry. I've been getting this burning pain on my bra line on the left side of my chest, it might be from all the coughing though. 

AFM, I keep myself shaved all the time, cause if I don't, it's a jungle. :blush: Jonathan is kicking the hell out of my bladder. I wish he would shift, but I really do love feeling him shift around.


----------



## Starry Night

My stomach pains really feel like the flu bug at times but I know it's not. Maybe it's my IBS acting up. I think the gas and pains are keeping baby up as this would normally be in the middle of his quiet period but he's been surprisingly active today.

Sherri - I adore that name!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I officially can no longer see my feet!

:dohh:


----------



## abc123x

I felt my baby for the first time on the outside on Thursday. Then, I felt him outside again last night. Every other time that I try, he stops moving, like he knows.

Anybody else have this happen?


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri, great name! Don't worry, we can't afford to go to Disney either. 

Starry, hope your stomach eases up. 

SK, that's funny. I can only see my toes when I'm on the scale. My belly has been expanding rapidly in the last couple of weeks. My belly button is still an innie. When it pops out it's going to be a major milestone. Meanwhile, I don't think my back is ready to deal with it.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

BlueViolet said:


> Sherri, great name! Don't worry, we can't afford to go to Disney either.
> 
> Starry, hope your stomach eases up.
> 
> SK, that's funny. I can only see my toes when I'm on the scale. My belly has been expanding rapidly in the last couple of weeks. My belly button is still an innie. When it pops out it's going to be a major milestone. Meanwhile, I don't think my back is ready to deal with it.

I am having so much trouble trying to shave my legs aswell.

I feel so silly not being able to do it, Problem is I don't know if my toenails need re-painting because I can't see the darn things!

:dohh:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Right Ladies,

Bedtime for me....

Seen as it's past midnight I just want to congratulate Me, Doodle & Fox on reaching.....

V-DAY!

Ladies our babies are now viable!

:happydance:


----------



## SugarBeth

abc123x said:


> I felt my baby for the first time on the outside on Thursday. Then, I felt him outside again last night. Every other time that I try, he stops moving, like he knows.
> 
> Anybody else have this happen?

ALL the time. My DH is always joking that he thinks I'm making it up that the baby rocks my stomach, because every time I try to show him, the baby completely stops moving. He's only seen little twitches once, never the giant movements that I'm used to. 

Congrats to those who've reached V-day! I'm nearly there as well!:happydance:


----------



## Sherri81

How come I can still pretty much see all of my stuff?!?!??! Am I the only one??

I can see my feet, tie my winter boots, I can cut my nails, see that they do in fact need to be painted (but its not sandal weather so there is no point), I can see my heels are cracked, I still shave my legs, AND I can see enough of my lady bits to make sure I am not going to tweeze my beef curtains out with my Lady Epillator!

When am I gonna lose my belly button as well as the ability to groom myself?!?!?!

And yes, the Epillaotr can be used on all sorts of areas. If the hair is longer, than it does tend to hurt a bit more...

I'm glad people like the name. I think I sold it to Ian simply because it is 5 letters long, like Devon's, which means he won't have to remove the screws from the wall or readjust the arc of them, should we find the same size letters to spell his name on the wall. Also, there will be no wall repairs from removing screws in the wall.

And yes, about 95% of the time, I wish Ian would exit the country... but that other 5%, he's pretty okay...

Okay, but now I am really mad about something and I don't know what to do. So I hope people don't mind me ranting a bit, and then please, please, tell me what you'd do.

Okay, so last year Greg was in Kindergarten, which is the first real public school grade (I know you do it different in England so I don't know what the equivalent is). So, Greg's birthday is March 14. Before his birthday, one kid had his birthday on Thanksgiving, so we didn't go because it was Thanksgiving. Then, towards the end of February, a kid called Jaicob had his birthday. All the boys were invited. We went, and unlike the other parents, we stayed and helped out because they looked swamped. The next weekend was Greg's birthday, so we invited all the boys in the class and had about hald the kids show up. The weekend after that was Amar's birthday. Ian went to that and once again helped them out as all the other parent's had left (I was working).

That was it for the parties that year, so either he wasn't invited, or they fell during summer.

I guess last year Amar's mom mentioned to Ian that with Greg's and Amar's birthday's so close together, maybe they should have a combined party next year (this year), and Ian said sure.

Fast forward to this year. That same kid has his birthday on Thanksgiving, so we didn't go. Then, we waited... never got an invite for Jaicob's party. We assumed he hadn't had his yet, or maybe, because they are moving at the end of the year, that he wasn't getting one...

Then we had to try to decide what to do with Greg. You all know what we decided. Bowling alley, only 1 kid from his class invited because Ian will be on his own while I am in the hospital, non formal invite to this child via the mom, and a confirmation that yes, she would come.

We had felt bad about not being able to invite lots of people, and we felt bad about inviting just the one kid.... but I figured that if word got out, people would understand the situation, as I am sure they have all noticed my absence at school.

So that was Friday when Ian asked Corbin's mom. Well, today, when he picked Greg up from school, he went to tell Corbin's mom the exact time of the party. She then went, "oh no, Amar and Jaicob are having their party that same day and it goes from 12-2 (ours is 1-3). I guess I can try to get Corbin there for just after 2..."

And now I don't know what to do. It seems that Greg was the only kid excluded from this joint party. In fact, it appears as though even girls have been invited (I don't ever remember boys being invited to my parties, or vice versa, when I was a kid). I've searched his backpack high and lo, there is no invite in there. It also seems that the invite was extended sometime between Saturday and today, since she never said anything when Ian asked her on Friday...

So why is my kid being excluded, and what are we supposed to do, now that the ONLY kid we invited, isn't going to come??

Is it because of me? Was he excluded because I'm not doing playdates with people? I mean, last year, I found out I was pregnant in March, and hence, had to stop doing stuff. Before that, I was working 18 hour days at the paper as the Editor (yes my grammar sucks on here, but oh well :roll: ). Then, I didn't really feel the need to tell everyone about the situation with Devon. I DID tell Corbin's mom because she had called a few times over the summer to try and arrange playdates with Greg and Corbin. I didn't want her to think I was a stuck up bitch, so I explained the situation to her. Greg has also been very vocal this year about his baby sister dying at the end of summer, and I am pretty sure (since I wore short sleeves and capris until the end of October), that everyone would have seen the quarter sleeve tattoo on my one arm, and the 6 inch round tattoo with her hand and foot prints on my calf.

They also all know I am expecting a boy this year, as Greg has been very vocal about it. They will have also noticed my absences, and Corbin's mother knows the situation very well, as I have explained the issues with my pregnancy, and the fact that this is my 8th, AND that I had (at that time) undiagnosed heart issues.

I am 'assuming' she would have mentioned something about this to other mother's, if she is doing playdates with their kids, as it seems she has been. Lets face it, women gossip. So I am assuming that people would start realising that I am unable to go to playdates.

BUT, is this why they aren't inviting Greg to parties? I mean, if so, that's quite rude. Its not like he's an orphan being dropped off by random strangers every day. Its his grandparents and his dad. Surely they would realise that one of them could drop him off to a birthday party.

Are they excluding us because they feel like we excluded them? Surely they have to realise we can't host a HUGE party like last year. And would they really hold it against us?

OR, is it that these kids aren't including him because they aren't really his friends? If this is the case, I don't know what to do... I mean, I've seen kids talking to him at school; he certainly seems popular enough. He never really complains about kids being mean to him. At the end of the day, when we ask him who he's played with, he names various kids in his classroom. I do know that Amar and Jaicob have developed a bit of an exclusive 'clique' and that they are kind of the kids everyone wants to play with. Sometimes he has said that either Amar or Jaicob hasn't wanted to play with him, but I never really put much stock in it as it was never the both of them saying it to him on the same day. So how do I go about finding out if he is actually friends with them?

And what do I do about his party? I feel so bad and I don't know how to fix this. As it is, the only people who will be there will be his cousin Lena (and Ethan and Tayla, but they're young), and his friend Brennan and his younger sister Ayla.

It's his 7th birthday! Its not like he won't remember this... he will! What do I do about this? I feel like its all my fault right now...


----------



## DragonMummy

Sher my belly button never popped, but i have a pot belly anyway so it's quite deep.

Personally re the parties I think you should ask as it seems more like an oversight than anything else. And if not i would like to know WHY they are excluding just one little boy - that's hardly bloody fair. i'd be effing furious as well!


AFM - had a bit of a niggly cough this morning which wouldn't go away. Which then turned (first-tri style) into me spectacularly vomiting! I didn't make it to the bathroom so had to puke into my hands while I was running.... Then of course my pelvic floor sighed and said "this is all too much work" and promptly gave up on me so I peed in my jeans that I had just put on fresh from the laundry pile. Like my bladder doesn't know how much of my energy is invested in just one poxy wash load! 

So the whole event culminated in me standing in the bathroom, soaping myself from the waist down and sporadically heaving into the plughole. Such sheer joy.... Luckily I had already taken Dragontastic to nursery so I didn't have a little audience asking pertinent questions :rofl:


Also a rather horrid thought occurred to me last night. My EDD is 30th June. I'm having an elective section so they usually schedule that for 10 days before apparently. So 20th June.

On 20th June LAST year, my DH's best friend killed himself.

I do NOT want my little girl being born on that day. 


Hoping the consultant is understanding. I went into labour with H at 38 weeks on the nose so I was going to ask if she can be airlifted on 17th June - 38+1. Not sure how much choice I get thought really. We'll see.


----------



## Clareabell

Oh i hate work today and the day is dragging on!!

Congrats SK, Doods and Fox on 24 weeks!!! 

DM - You are one classy lady, nothing like a bit of vom and wee to start the day off! 

Is it lunch time yet??


----------



## mummySS

Clare, it's lunchtime whenever you want it to be, i've just scoffed mine down. Will probably have lunch number 2 in a couple of hours :haha:

Oh DM, that does not sound pleasant. I thought those days were over?! But no, they just like to remind you they're still there. Maybe Tigertastic is having a growth spurt? I find i am sicker on those days that my belly seems to expand. 

Congrats to SK, Doods, Fox and others on V-day! Wow that's a sure milestone. 

Sherri - I would talk to the mum of the kid who can't make it to greg's party and just explain the situation and your confusion. It all sounds a bit odd to me, and it sounds like she's not aware that her kid was the only one invited. I wouldnt assume everyone knows and is aware of your situation though - people can get very caught up in their own lives (at least they do in London - quesnel is probably different!).

x


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, What a lovely sunny day! Have just had lunch and am now counting the hours til we have pancakes tonight :happydance: Does everyone have their pancakes for dinner? A lot of people have them just for dessert but we have them for dinner and dessert LOL

Congrats to those that have reached their V Day today :thumbup:


----------



## melissasbump

Freckles, we had them for dessert last night, just had them for dinner with chocolate and hopefully will get them again tonight! YUMMMMMMM! X


----------



## abc123x

SugarBeth said:


> abc123x said:
> 
> 
> I felt my baby for the first time on the outside on Thursday. Then, I felt him outside again last night. Every other time that I try, he stops moving, like he knows.
> 
> Anybody else have this happen?
> 
> ALL the time. My DH is always joking that he thinks I'm making it up that the baby rocks my stomach, because every time I try to show him, the baby completely stops moving. He's only seen little twitches once, never the giant movements that I'm used to.
> 
> Congrats to those who've reached V-day! I'm nearly there as well!:happydance:Click to expand...

Mine too! I always say "Feel this." and put his hand on and he's like "Feel what?" Then I have to say he stopped. :dohh:


----------



## mummySS

Yup, whaddya know, i'm hungry again. Time for lunch no 2!


----------



## MrsWez

That didn't sound like a pleasant morning, DM. Same thing happened to me but I was in the hospital. Pee and puke everywhere and my stupid IV machine starts going off cause it's out of fluid! Lovely. 

Afm, I'm 22 weeks!!! Going to the OB soon to check on baby in a bit.


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats to all those who have now reached V - day!

Congrats to Mrs Wez for reaching 22 weeks!

I concur with the idea that lunch is whenever you want it. Yesterday, I had lunch at about 11:30. Sometimes it's 12:30. But there is always Lunch #2 in the middle of the afternoon. lol


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri, I'm sorry your son got left out. It's definitely a tricky situation. Sounds like you might not have time to deal with it considering all that is going on. I agree with mummy that people might not be aware what you're going through. Sometimes people are dense. It would be nice to have a heart-to-heart talk with that mom, but the relevant question is when? 

DM, your vomit/pee ordeal sounds awful, but leave it up to you to find the humor in the situation. I hope they let you pick your date. I wouldn't want that type of association either. There's a chance our girl will be born on my husband's uncle's birthday or the 4th of July. I can live with those. 

Wez, good luck with your doctor's visit! 

Yey for everyone that reached v-day! We're all getting very close. 

Two lunches sounds about right. I usually need a second helping of food in the afternoon. I try to eat something healthy like fruit and yogurt for my second lunch, but that doesn't always work. I was just trying to convince my husband to take a lunch out at a diner so I could get pancakes, but he recently gained some weight and doesn't want pancakes. I think he's been gaining sympathy weight and he hates it. He keeps telling me I should stop bringing cupcakes home. He just needs to pretend they're not there and I'll make sure they're gone eventually :)


----------



## Starry Night

I'm trying to figure out how we're going to have pancakes for supper. We've already packed our griddle away for moving. And we don't have lots of extra cash for eating out and I really should be staying at home. I know Eggo makes pancakes as well as waffles but that's gross and I just remembered now that our toaster is packed away too. Maybe I'll have to remind my mom it's pancake Tuesday (she always forgets so we would often have pancake Wednesday as kids, lol) and ask her to make enough for us and send DH to pick them up. I MUST have pancakes!!

Yogurt makes an excellent second lunch. Yum! I love Activia's strawberry flavour.


----------



## Jenni4

Congrats to all the V-Day people!! Yay!! :happydance:

Not such a good day over here...DD stayed home from school today with a fever and I ended up taking her to the Dr...she's not yet seen a dr since we moved...So I go to the pediatrician in my Ob's office. What an asshole!! He was so rough and did not tell her anything he was going to do..just started poking and prodding and stuck a swab in the back of her throat! I'm used to an office where they explain to the child what is going to happen...i feel that if you give them a reason why you are going to do what you are going to do they are much more cooperative...even if they don't like it. Well...needless to say, he was so rough she ended up throwing up twice...he did nothing! I was grabbing tissues and her blanket to clean it up and he was worried about his white shirt and shoes!! As I was leaving to pay my bill I just burst into tears at what a horrible experience this was for both of us! The nurses were great with me, he came back and tried to apologize and explain himself, but I told him to just go away...he had done enough. :cry:

So sitting home with a sick child...breaks my heart. I think I have to take her in to work with me tomorrow...that should be a treat! (Yay..work just called...they are covering for me) 

One more thing...does anyone ever get pain in their upper chest in the evening? It feels like a pain on the right side..like my organs are getting squished together. it's weird cause it's only at the end of the day...just checking!


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Jenni, I hope she gets better soon xx

I'm sulking...... My pan has lost it's non stick which makes pancakes impossible!....... I may have to go and buy a new pan, I want pancakes!!!
xx


----------



## Starry Night

Jenni - what an awful doctor! You'd think a paediatrician would know how to treat a child without scaring them half-to-death or being so rough! Sorry you and DD had to go through that. I hope she gets better soon. :hugs:

Dh reminded me that our church does a free pancake dinner for the church and surrounding community. I went to a baby shower on Sunday which totally wiped me out (took all the next day to recover) so I shouldn't go. But I'm going to send Dh so he can talk to other human beings beside myself and then bring some home for me.


----------



## BlueViolet

Jenni, hope your daughter gets better soon. That sounds like an awful pediatrician. 

Doodle, you should get a new pan. I use my non-stick pan nearly every day. I highly recommend the Calphalon brand. I'm not sure if you guys have it in the UK, but if you do, it's worth a shot. They're very sturdy and nothing sticks to them.


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all, what a beautiful sunny day!

DM , much sympathy re your sick/peeing ordeal, ive gone 2 days without peeing myself and 4 3 without being sick... touch wood!

Sherri thats not good re your son, must be a tricky situation to be in, hopefully like someone said, it was just an oversight.

Mummy, that was a great random smiley wasnt it? i think i might make frequent use of it!:muaha:

Starry am loving your church! Free pancakes ! whoop!

Doodles, oh dear not good, best you get to the shops!!

Mrs Wez congrats on 22 weeks and congrats to all the V days!

Well, ive just been for a lovely walk with the dog, being sunny makes so much difference! Now at home eating a pineapple ice lolly, yum!!

:happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

Oh Jen, sorry about your daughters experience, that doctor sound like a right knob! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh Jen sorry your DD is so poorly - it's horrid isn't it when your baby is sick? I hate it. Although you DO get millions of cuddles :D

Just went to see occupational health at work. they wanted to find a way to keep me in work for the rest of my preg. So they have reduced my hours! I still get paid the same, but I now only work 6 hour shifts. I guess thats better than me being on full pay and being off sick for them so a happy compromise! 6 hour shifts.... OMG!


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks for your support guys! and DM...the cuddles were great! She NEVER wants to cuddle cause she's a big girl now...today I just soaked it all up!! Don't get me wrong...I hate her being sick, but I will always cherish the cuddles :hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Oh Jen sorry your DD is so poorly - it's horrid isn't it when your baby is sick? I hate it. Although you DO get millions of cuddles :D
> 
> Just went to see occupational health at work. they wanted to find a way to keep me in work for the rest of my preg. So they have reduced my hours! I still get paid the same, but I now only work 6 hour shifts. I guess thats better than me being on full pay and being off sick for them so a happy compromise! 6 hour shifts.... OMG!

you gotta love the Po Po !:happydance:


----------



## samzi

22 weeks today :yipee:


----------



## melissasbump

congrats Samzi! x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

Here is my V-day bump pictures, as promised

Naked Bump



Bump!



:flower:


----------



## BlueViolet

Great bump pic, SK! I like that tank top too! I'm looking forward to the weather being warmer so I can start wearing summer clothes. I had enough of sweaters.


----------



## Jenni4

Great Bump SK!!! Mine still looks rather small I think. Can't wait till it's proper and round like yours! :flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Jenni4 said:


> Great Bump SK!!! Mine still looks rather small I think. Can't wait till it's proper and round like yours! :flower:

Jenn I can't even see my feet anymore....Atleast you can paint your toenails I can't even see mine to paint them!

:dohh:


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats Samzi! 

Jenn, I hope you DD feels better soon.

Cute bump, sofie!

UPDATE: Little man is very healthy and active. Bronchitis has cleared up nicely. He wants me to come in more frequently between now and 30 weeks. I'm having a scan in two weeks to check my cervix and check Jonathan. I have gained 3lbs in the last month. 4lbs overall in my pregnancy.


----------



## Doodlepants

Ugh I've had too many pancakes! They were very nice though :)

Wez- 4lb! Thats really good- I weighed in at over a stone heavier this morning :( Where the heck did that come from?!....... The pancakes can't have helped!


----------



## Starry Night

I think I've gained about 10 pounds overall. Surprising as people keep bringing us desserts and then I send DH out for pies and coke slurpees. Speaking of which...there is a slice of cheesecake in the fridge with my name on it!

Mrs Wez - glad you're feeling better and that the baby is doing well.

Sofie - love the bump and love, love the tank top!

Samzi - congrats on 22 weeks!


----------



## DragonMummy

ok now WHY didn't one of you tell me I had a MW appt today....


Fuuuuuuck.... :blush:


----------



## Starry Night

What, Tiger didn't remind you? 

That stinks though. Hope she doesn't give you a hard time about it.


----------



## DragonMummy

shes very nice. Didn't help that when I phoned her it went to VM and I was trying to leave her a message and Harry was doing his "mummeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..... mummeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......." thing because he wanted a snack so she's got a garbled message with Harrys bollocking in the middle of it! He got sent to his room. Normally I am a soft touch but we have rules and one of them is no interrupting when Mummy or Daddy is on the phone, as DH often is for work. And if he can take calls at home uninterrupted then he spends more time with us.

Hopefully I can see her again soon. I was SOOO sure my appt was the week AFTER my consultant appt. Sod....


----------



## Doodlepants

DM- Holly does the same thing! We also have the 'quiet when I'm on the phone' rule but she always seems to break it! x


----------



## melissasbump

Great bump SK!, 

Mrs Wez, glad you are feeling better and Jonathon is doing well!

Doodles, you went and got a pan then? yay for pancakes!

DM, Doh!:rofl:

Im too scared to get on the scales now... specially after the carribean curry and rice ive just consumed, wouldnt want to put myself off the apple and raspberry crumble thats in the oven!

I am actually getting bigger by the hour i think.....:wacko:


----------



## melissasbump

BTW does anyone remember the lady called Alparen who had the baby girl called Samantha at 25ish weeks in tri 2? I know she moved the thread but i was looking today and couldnt find it, was thinking about her last night and wondered how Samantha was getting on?


----------



## Blue_bear

OMFG day from fecking hell!!!!

Started by our van breaking down this morning on the way to do the horses. :growlmad: It has properly dies, hubby thinks its the cam belt or something and it sounds expensive!

So, we had already planned that the money from my horse beign sold tomorrow could go towards buying a new car plus the few hundred we might get for the van. Well....

Then i had a call to say her transport had let her down and she couldnt come tomorrow, so no horse sale, no car....

I then had to go to work at this point so trying to sort this out discretly was difficult!
Turns out she sorted transport for tonight, i grovelled to a friend and asked her to cover me an hour early at work and borrow her car to get to the yard...so yes horsey has gone :( Am sad but also relieved its 1 less thing to worry and stress about. 

Thing is now i have to find a new car on a very small budget, and tomorrow ideally....

So this all coupled with the fact that i had 2 random dogs harrassing my dogs when i walked them this morning, then i got the frisbee stuck in the tree, and then got to work and forgot my till key.....

I AM ABOUT READY TO KILL!!!

I could really go a huge glass of wine right now :wacko:

Sorry for the mamoth moan :cry:


----------



## Blue_bear

Yes Mel, i do know who you mean, i have subscribed to her new thread, will try find it for you if i can get my brain to function!


----------



## Doodlepants

Mel- she's over in parenting journals- Samantha's doing great! :)
xx


----------



## melissasbump

Thanks BB, no rush, sorry you had such a rough day, one thing goes wrong, it all goes wrong! I have those!:hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

Ahh thanks doodles, will take a peek, her story moved me to tears a lot of the time, what a fighter!


----------



## Blue_bear

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...princess-update-page-19-picture-heavy-19.html


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Blue, sorry you had such a crappy day xx


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Congrats to you who have their V day today - two weeks til mine yeh.

DM sorry you missed your midwife appointment. Hopefully you will get rescheduled soon. Your vomiting and peeing sounded rather unpleasant poor you, but good news that your OH wanted to cut your hours.

Blue bear - sorry the horse has gone and the rubbish day you are having but at least you don't have to worry about the horse now.

Fab bump SK you look as though you are properly pregnant - I still just look like I ate all the pies:haha:

Jen - sorry DD is feeling poorly. There is a lot of bugs going around at the moment.

ABC123x and Sugarbeth - funny for the first time last night baby was giving me big kicks so I asked DH (first time I have used that :happydance:) to put his hand on my stomach to feel him and he stopped. I thought I could feel him from the outside but wasn't sure so I wanted DH to see if he could feel it but fidget wasn't playing! 

AFM - busy day at work today and still shattered from the weekend - wish I could get this energy burst that you hear about in second tri. I've only got 5 weeks til Im in 3rd trimester so it better hurry up and kick in. An early night again me thinks.


----------



## Doodlepants

Ah Curlew! *cough* ahem, photos!

I'm dying to see!!x


----------



## mummySS

Yes please pics curlew! :)

Blue b what a day! Well at least it's sorted now... Relax with some pancakes tonight? Nutella is a good substitute vice for alcohol... 

Jenni - what an arsehole doctor! Hope little audrey feels better soon. Glad you enjoyed the cuddles though. Sigh, it never occurred to me that kids stop wanting cuddles :(

DM - result on the 6 hour shifts! that is awesome. 

Wez - glad to hear you're feeling better and all's well with Jonathan!

Mel - i've been following Samantha's journey too, it's amazing. The latest video had me blubbing uncontrollably. 

AFM, I just made pancake batter :happydance: Now this may not seem like a big deal but I am married to a guy who used to be a chef in a Michelin rated restaurant, plus my mum is a fantastic cook and loves to send me little food parcels, so I literally do not cook ever. I would normally burn salad :rofl: So this is a milestone for me, and guess what.... I ENJOYED it! it was quite fun! Felt like i was in a home economic class, I had Paul on the phone on his way home from work explaining every move, and i really enjoyed the mixing! All bodes well for becoming a mummy...

Oh talking of weight... I am now almost back up to my pre-preggo weight! That means i've gained nearly a stone since the sickness stopped... eek!


----------



## SugarBeth

So far I'm having a good day!

Today my body feels much better, not sore or stiff anymore. My migraines are still around, but they're so much less, more just like bothersome headaches now and only in the front of my head instead of my entire head and down my neck. 

We went to Babies R Us to grab our last piece of nursery furniture, the changing table. But they had our order all messed up and we ended up waiting over an hour for them to figure out how much to charge us because the deal got everything messed up. Finally the manager comes over, undercharges us for what we owed, gave me over $400 in bonus points on my rewards card (that's used to get free things like diapers) and gave us a $75 gift card for waiting, with his sincere apologies! We sure liked him, he even told us to ask for him again if we have more of these issues because no one else was doing it correctly. It was definitely good, because the whole time I was thinking that we have a Target just a few stores down that charges about the same, if not less. But getting all that just for standing there (and honestly, I had fun for that hour looking at dresses, clothes, blankets and all the babies running around) warmed me back up to Babies r Us. (I also found the cutest spring dresses there for little girls with accessories and blankets to go with them!)

I also just made an appointment for another ultrasound, this one will hopefully include 3/4D as well and the ultrasound tech told me that they give out a lot of pictures. It's on March 24th, so I have my fingers tightly crossed to know for sure which gender this baby is!


----------



## MrsWez

BB, sorry you had such a crap day. I hope tomorrow is a little brighter.

DM, you have an appointment today!

Curlew, I agree with doodle, we need pics!

SB, I'm glad Babies R Us took care of you as they should have. I know accidents happen, it's how you take care of it that shows what kind of business you are. 

mummyss, you are making me want pancakes. Blueberry or chocolate chip. yummy!


----------



## Hann12

Hi exciting news..... Greg just felt and saw the baby kick!! Very exciting and something to remember on pancake day :) 

Mummyss - I asked the consultant about anti histamines and she said piraton, that's about it! It's not that effective for me but better than nothing I hope. 

Happy v day to lots of you and great bump sk!

DM - oh dear not good but you should get another appointment and good news on work (I think?) 

Mel - never seen that thread, will check this out! 

Right off to make pancakes mmm

Oh and I've put on 10 pounds but can still see my toes and epilate my legs tee hee!! :)


----------



## Hann12

Hi exciting news..... Greg just felt and saw the baby kick!! Very exciting and something to remember on pancake day :) 

Mummyss - I asked the consultant about anti histamines and she said piraton, that's about it! It's not that effective for me but better than nothing I hope. 

Happy v day to lots of you and great bump sk!

DM - oh dear not good but you should get another appointment and good news on work (I think?) 

Mel - never seen that thread, will check this out! 

Right off to make pancakes mmm

Oh and I've put on 10 pounds but can still see my toes and epilate my legs tee hee!! :)


----------



## Hann12

Stupid iPhone double posted sorry!


----------



## MrsWez

not you too hannah! You guys aren't help my chocolate chip pancake craving! https://fantasticoquattro.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/picture-of-chocolate-chip-pancakes-with-cinnamon-cream-recipe1.jpg


----------



## mummymarsh

hey,

bee off for a while due to move and no internet...
....

im lost and confused....

i had another scan with consultant yesterday and she said baby isnt in a good condition swelling and fluid all round the heart and brain and other areas..

he may not survive the pregnancy and if he does there is a chance he is gonna have some god awful conditions which will make his living soo difficult and unbearable and we need to consider a terrmination 

im devasated my poor poor baby boy.....either way there is nothing much for him.....

scan tomorrow at different hospital for 2nd opinion and the amniocentis

hope everyone else is well and enjoying pancake day 

xxxx


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: mummymarsh, I replied on your other post but wanted to say again how sorry I am that you are going through this and that I'm hoping and praying for your little man.


----------



## melissasbump

MummyMarsh, so sorry to hear your devastating news. Sending you my love hugs and prayers xx


----------



## mummymarsh

thanks..... :( xxxxx


----------



## Hann12

mummymarsh i am so sorry to hear that. I don't really know what to say as I know that anything I say can't make you feel better. Maybe the second opinion might give a different outcome? I don't know what the likelihood is but I will be hoping that this is what happens. 
I'll be thinking of you over the next few days and really hope that you get some more positive news. xx


----------



## kelzyboo

I'm so sorry to hear that mummymarsh :hugs: theres nothing i can say my heart breaks for you and your little boy, take it easy :hugs:

Theres a lot of lady-garden trimming going on in here lol i can still see my toes and everything else, i don't have much of a bump at the minute but my pelvis is too bad to do any tidying up down there :blush: think i'll have to swallow my pride and go for a wax x

Well i saw my doctor today about painkillers and what to do about my crappy pelvis and i'm still none the wiser :growlmad: he talked to me for ages and he saw me with Abbie so he knows how severe it is and he doesn't know what will help me either, he's going to make some phone calls and ask around before he calls me tomorrow morning, hopefully he will have found something to ease the pain a bit, i know it won't get rid of it altogether but a bit of relief must be possible! He did tell me that i can take co-codamol which i have at home and will be trying tonight, he said theres no problem with it and it won't cause harm he just isn't sure it will be enough to help me. 

Also made a physiotherapy appointment for the 22nd march so hopefully they might find something to help me there, not much chance but i'm trying to stay positive about it all, just hard to when your in constant pain. I've seen a few threads on here about SPD and they don't really apply to me, it seems most people are ok in a morning when they get up and it gradually gets worse during the day, i wake up in agony and it takes ages to even get out of bed and it does get slightly worse as the day goes on but mostly i'm just in agony constantly, there is no point in the day when its not as bad. I can't seem to find anyone else who feels like this, i know with me its more than just the SPD but there seems to be no advice at all that applies to me. Fed up to be honest and feeling very sorry for myself....i know how silly that is but i do, its lack of sleep i think :sleep:

Deffinately trying some painkillers tonight now i know they are safe, hope i get a good nights sleep i will feel so much better if i can xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Mummymarsh. I'm so sorry to hear you're going through this :hugs:
Hopefully they will be able to shed some positive light when you get a 2nd opinion.
Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:hugs: Mummymarsh I am so sorry to hear your news.

Hopefully a second opinion may change the outcome.....

We will all be thinking of you over the next couple of days hun

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: mummymarsh - thinking of you and your family.


----------



## mummymarsh

thanks everyone means alot :( poor baby boyy xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh shit, MM I'm so sorry. Christ you must be climbing the walls at the moment, what a horrible, horrible situation. i am sincerely hoping that they have made a huge cock up or that things just look worse than they are. 

You're in my thoughts. Nobody deserves to go through this and I really hope your little man is ok.

:hugs:


----------



## mummySS

:hugs: mummymarsh. I really hope they've got this wrong. Will be thinking of you over the next few days. I'm so sorry you have to go through this x x x


----------



## mummySS

:hugs: for you too kelzy - sounds so painful :(


----------



## Britt11

Mummymarsh- I just read your post, I am devestated for you and have tears in my eyes for you. I cant imagine what you are going through, you are only 3 days behind me.
my prayers and thoughts are with you, I hope that the amnio comes back okay.
we are here for you
:hugs:


----------



## BlueViolet

Bb, sorry you had such an awful day! Hope it turns around for you.

MM, many :hugs: to you! I hope the second opinion turns out better. What an awful decision to have to make and so late in the pregnancy. We're here for you if you need to talk. 

Kelzy, hope you feel better after the painkillers and finally manage to get some sleep.

I'm so tired and it's just 9:30pm. I convinced my husband to take me out for pancakes. I had a chocolate milkshake too and I am stuffed. I want to crash. After helping with the snow shoveling yesterday, my arms and back are killing me, so that's not helping. Tomorrow I don't have much going on, so I'm hoping I'll be able to sleep in. Now I just hope we won't have any more snow since my husband will be gone on a business trip for a few days and I'll be left with shoveling the snow by myself. Not fun!


----------



## MrsWez

I want pancakes!! It's all you girls faults too. :growlmad:


----------



## BlueViolet

MrsWez said:


> I want pancakes!! It's all you girls faults too. :growlmad:

Hehe...I tried to resist and it didn't work. The power of suggestion is strong when I have no willpower :blush:


----------



## MrsWez

I want to go get pancakes but I don't want to go alone and I certainly don't want to attempt to make them. :(


----------



## BlueViolet

I would have gone with you Wez :) You just need to drive North 15hrs or so...


----------



## Jenni4

MummyMarsh - Just got caught up with the posts I missed overnight... :hugs: so so so sorry to hear about what's going on with your little man. I hope the second opinion can give you a little more hope. I'll be thinking of you... no mommy should ever have to be put in this situation. Big big big hugs!!! we're all here for you!


----------



## Jenni4

Also....I thought I was doing pretty good with my weight gain until I hear all of you!! Why do I always get so fat?? Don't get me wrong....I am no where near where I was last time, but have already gained 15 pounds. That's in the high end of normal so not so bad, but terrible compared to the rest of you! This is where a bit of morning sickness would have been beneficial! :wacko:


----------



## Annamumof2

my doppler scan today girls i hope all goes well


----------



## Jenni4

Good Luck Anna!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Urgh leaky nipples...how attractive do i feel this morning....


----------



## Aaisrie

Mummymarsh thinking of you at this difficult time... I don't know if you've already looked but if you haven't it might be worth checking the gestational problems section you might find others who have gone through the same thing <3


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: MM hope it goes okay today xxxx

AFM- I have a poorly girl :( I'm waiting to take her to the doctors, hopefully she'll be fine.

Oh, and at the ripe old age of 3, she asked me last night how babies get into tummies!!!
I was like, "Um.... how do you think they get there?"- it was like that movie Knocked up where the little girl goes into some elaborate story about it and the mum's like 'Yes, that's exactly right' :rofl:
I was not ready for that!

xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Good luck with your scan today hope all goes well xx

:hugs: mummymarsh, thinking of you today hope you get some better news, we are all here if you want to talk, take care xx

I'm just waiting now for a phone call from my doctor, the painkillers last night didn't go too well i had a bit of a reaction to them, just gave me a migrane and made me feel very drunk :dohh: won't be taking them again lol 

will check in later, hopefully on some painkillers x

:hugs: to everyone who's not feeling great xx


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone,

MM i'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. Fingers crossed for a more positive second opinion today. Thinking of you :hugs:

Kelzy i hope you feel better soon. 

Good luck with your scan today Anna!

I actually think i'm still full up from my pancakes last night! Me and hubby had 6 each and i actually couldn't move after eating them :haha:


----------



## Jenni4

Sorry your dd is sick doodle!! Enjoy the cuddles...I hope she feels better soon. :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods I told Harry that ladies have lots and lots of eggies in their tummies and that sometimes if they are really lucky one of them will grow into a baby. I figure it was close enough to the truth to not confuse him....


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez you should make UK style pancakes - any fool can make them and theyre yummy!!


----------



## Clareabell

Morning everyone!!!

Im off work today as I had terrible tooth ache last night so had to go to the dentist for a filling this morning and I see that as a good enough reason to take the rest of the day off!!

So sorry to hear your news MM, I am thinking of you and really hope today goes better.

Dood's - Sorry to hear Holly is poorly hopefully she will bounce back soon!

The weather is so lovely hear today, its still freezing but at least there is some sunshine.
It makes me happy! :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies,

Well I had a shit nights sleep....Jake decided he wouldn't sit still and kept waking me up....

It was that bad I even shouted at him! I said its not funny anymore mummy is tierd!

Little bugger!

:flower:


----------



## melissasbump

Morning peeps , hope we are all well...

Who knows about cot mattresses? Ive seen them for sale cheap (around £25) but im aware that you can spend £100 + on these things. What type do you have and is it one of those things its worth spending more on? I havent a clue and they just confuse me!:wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

As long as you have one with a zip off cover for accidents i don't think it really matters tbh. I bought an unused one off a friend mind you and it's discoloured and i am not entirely sure I am going to be happy using it...

Harry had a lovely sprung one from Mothercare and it was brilliant until one of his milk cups fell open in his bed and we didn't see it.... Holy crap that stank! he's got a M&P one now whicn I dont like as much as the zip on the cover keeps breaking.


----------



## Doodlepants

The one I've ear marked is just under £40, it's sprung with foam (?!), I think as long as you can zip the cover off you should be fine- just make sure it's the correct size, all cots, cotbeds, cribs etc differ in size (only by cms but still)- you know, because making them all a standard size would be toooo easy! (invented by a man me thinks!) My cot bed is 139 by 69, I nearly got one that was 140 by 70- with such little difference you'd think they would just all be standard?!
xx


----------



## Starry Night

I asked my mom for tips in regards to mattress and she said I didn't want one that was too hard or plastic-like. I ended up registering for a Sealy mattress that is just over $100. The really cheap, flimsy mattress was $80 so I thought going for a quality brand-name was worth the extra $20. Here, the mattress covers are sold separately. But you definitely want to get one. I also registered for a spit-up pad that you put under the baby but over the sheets so you don't have to change the sheets every time baby has a minor spit-up (major ones would still require laundry duty).


----------



## Starry Night

Jenni4 said:


> Also....I thought I was doing pretty good with my weight gain until I hear all of you!! Why do I always get so fat?? Don't get me wrong....I am no where near where I was last time, but have already gained 15 pounds. That's in the high end of normal so not so bad, but terrible compared to the rest of you! This is where a bit of morning sickness would have been beneficial! :wacko:

Don't feel badly. I've seen your bump photos and you look great! :thumbup: I've gained just over 10 pounds but I was already too heavy before I got pregnant so I'm a right-out flubber machine. And the way I've been eating lately I'll make up for my morning sickness in first tri. :dohh: I understand the feeling though.:hugs:


----------



## BlueViolet

Anna, good luck with the scan.

Jenni, I'm ashamed to admit that I gained 16lbs so far, so I got you beat. Must be all the cupcakes and all the bloating doesn't help either. 

Bb, that's funny. I read that nipples could start leaking right about now. At least you know they work :) 

Doodle, that's a great approach to that question. Three is quite early to be asking questions, but I suppose it's better that she asks you than her friends. Hope she feels better!

Kelzy, sorry your painkillers didn't work. Hope they figure out something else soon.

Freckles, I think you're our pancake champion! I only managed to eat one and a half, but they were huge. 

Clarea, glad you got the day off even if it was due to a toothache. Enjoy the sunshine! :) 

SK, hope you get a nap soon! It's funny that you're already disciplining your baby...hehe

Mel, I read that you should get a firm one because it's safer. Not sure if there is a big difference between the standard and the luxury types. There are also organic ones that cost more than I paid for the crib. Gotta love choices! You can buy extra waterproof covers for them. They should all be around the same size. Check your crib to make sure the one you buy fits the size requirements just in case.


----------



## mummySS

Helpful advice on the mattresses ladies, I thank you too! 

Freckles i am astounded by your heroic 6 pancake effort! I managed 3 and could barely move afterwards. 

x


----------



## Starry Night

I only had two pancakes last night but that's only because that's all dh brought for me! he he

Sofie - funny that you scolded your baby as I had to scold mine too. He had been quiet all day and as soon as I laid down to go to sleep he started to kick! Silly babies. Dh just laughed at me.


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks Starry but I really think my webcam is making me look thinner than I really am....i think it's the angle and lighting!! That works wonders! my ass and thighs are expanding daily!! I have set weight goals to not exceed...trying so hard too keep to it! Being 37 doesn't actually help either! I eat like I'm a 20 year old on crack! :rofl:


----------



## Jenni4

wait a sec....do crack addicts actually eat?? you know what I mean!! :bike:


----------



## Doodlepants

Ok I'm going to ask this here as I'll get shot down in 2nd tri....

I have just had lunch- on my last bite of my cheese and mayo sarnie I realise that my sandwich has a bit of a 'kick' smell wise- I go to look at the jar of mayo and the date has rubbed off..... I don't think that it was out of date as it was only a small jar that we haven't had long... but I'm not sure if we are now past the 'consume within 28 days once opened' period?- it's jarred so is fine to eat normally- should I be worried about this?
I feel ok but I have been scarred half to death from googling it!
I' normally not so sill, I promise!
xx


----------



## BlueViolet

LOL I think potheads are known for doing lots of eating. Crack heads are too out of it to eat...but that's just the stereotype.


----------



## freckles09

Ooops i now feel like a porker having managed to eat 6 pancakes :blush::haha: I do think i was still full up this morning though! 

That mattress i've ordered comes with the cot bed but is a sprung one with foam in it i think. I agree Doodle about the sizes - you think they'd all just be a standard size but they all vary by a few centimetres!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

freckles09 said:


> Ooops i now feel like a porker having managed to eat 6 pancakes :blush::haha: I do think i was still full up this morning though!

Hehe I have just eaten two big bowls of coco pops!

:flower:


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodle, there isn't much you can do about it now. I wouldn't induce vomiting just because you're unsure. The jar's been in the fridge the whole time, so it's probably fine. Just wait it out and hopefully your tummy will be fine. That's just my opinion, of course. It's your call! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## abc123x

So sorry MummyMarsh... hopefully things turn around.



I think my baby boy has been getting hiccups. There has been movement in a pattern last night and again today. I also think that he's moved up, because last night I felt his kicks down low and today I am feeling them up by my belly button, except the hiccups which make my whole belly jump.

We have decided on an official name for the little man... Truett Elite.
It's engraved in stone, that'll be his name.

He's still hanging strong. Kicked way above where my uterus should be this morning. I am thinking he might be kicking something up there that makes it seem like he is up really high, since all my poor organs are squished.


----------



## Doodlepants

Panic over!

Have just spoken to Martyn who informed me that we only got it about 2-3 weeks ago so I should be fine! :)

I was really worrying there!
xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Abc, it's neat you can feel the hiccups! :) 

Doodle, glad you're in the clear! YEY! 

I just noticed that I'm 23 weeks and no new fruit. What the hell? I read the baby is about a pound. What fruit weighs a pound? Maybe we should move on to gigantic vegetables.


----------



## foxforce

Hi bumpies

Just checking in .. read back to mummymarsh's post as read all your posts saying sorry 
Gosh mummymarsh I am so sorry for you and your family :hugs: I really hope they have got it very wrong, you are in my thoughts :hugs: 

Hope you all had good pancake day, we didn't have any :nope: but will do this weekend I think! 

Happy V day to those of you who have reached this stage :D

Anna hope your scan goes well x

Doods glad your mayo is fine, panic over, can't wait till we don't have to worry about what we eat. Hope your lil girl is feeling better x

I have my midwife appointment next week, time is really flying by now, I feel like my energy is on the descrease again that or I am getting a cold or something :( I am off now until Monday so going to try have a productive few days ...I bet we don't get much done!

I got a Dreamgenii pillow this week to help with sleeping, which it seems to be so far, so I do recommend :thumbup: 

Hope those of you suffering at the moment feel better soon 

take care all xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hmmmm Harry announced baby's name to my Dad today...... guess that means it's official!


----------



## melissasbump

im off to little chef, used to have their maple syrup pancakes as a kid, and MUST have some now!


----------



## DragonMummy

OOOOOH MEL!!!!


I used to love their jubilee pancake with cherries... OMG.... you are such a cow, getting me thinking of all these lovely things.....


----------



## melissasbump

oh and am loving my new slush puppie mug!


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> OOOOOH MEL!!!!
> 
> 
> I used to love their jubilee pancake with cherries... OMG.... you are such a cow, getting me thinking of all these lovely things.....

hell yeah! i used to get them if id be good and eaten all my jumbo fish finger!:wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

or one of those hideous cumberland sausages that looks like a huge grilled turd.....


----------



## BlueViolet

LOL...EWWWWWWWW That comment came right after I picked up all the soggy dog crap off the front yard snow.


----------



## DragonMummy

PMSL!!!! Tremendous timing!


----------



## curlew

Evening all

MM - so sorry you have had bad news. Big hugs and keeping my fingers crossed you have some more positive news today.

Anna - hope your scan goes well.

AFM - had a training course today and now my brain is like mush. Catch up with you all tomorrow.


----------



## DragonMummy

Curlew where are your chuffing pics, woman???? :D


----------



## MrsWez

Doodle, Sorry DD isn't feeling well yet. I love your approach to how babies are made. And I think your mayo is fine. Sometimes the mental panic we give ourselves is worse than the source itself. 

abc, Congrats on little baby hiccups and a baby name.

sofie, jonathan's been doing the same thing. I yell at him and my DH encourages his bad behavior.

Jenn, I think you look great. The only reason I haven't gained more is I am sick constantly. Hard to have much of an appetite when you're puking everyday. Although I day dream about eating all day. 

Starry, I would have shoved him out the door and told him not to come back until he brought 2 more!

BV and DM, you ladies always have me in stitches. No pants are safe with you two.


----------



## Sherri81

Just want to let everyone know I'm still alive and kicking.

Two more days til admission to the hospital... Blech.

Still haven't figured out what to do about Greg's party as yes, the woman did know she was the only one who's kid was invited, and she was definately told the reason why. So I think its rude that, knowing her kid was the only one invited, she would choose the other one instead. Bitch. Whatever, I don't do good with the school yard political shit.

When Greg started asking about where babies came from, I just told him mom and dad did a special hug, but that he didn't have to worry because he can't do that hug yet (I didn't want him thinking he could get Grandma pregnant just by hugging her, lol). As he got older, I found a cartoony depiction of how the sperm and egg meet, but none of the stuff that takes place before hand, if you know what I mean...

But I did run into a bit of a sticky situation with him the other day; and this is why I wish Ian had better work hours.

So he was supposed to be getting his pjs on etc, and he comes down to the living room to tell me his sac is swollen. So I confirm with him that he feels his sac is swollen... So I don't really know what to do as I don't want to start man handling my 6 yr old to see what's happening, but I also can't ignore it.

So I say 'well, pull off your underwear and show me where its swollen.'
He pulls down his udnerwear and points but I can't see anything, so I say 'well you kind of have to move your noodle cuz I can't see anything.'
So he pulls the damn thing straight up to his stomach, and I'm thinking, if something is swollen or sore down there, he isn't going to handle it like that.... So what on earth is it...

So I say, does it feel round? And he goes 'yep.' And I ask if he feels this swollen round thing on the other side, and he goes 'yep.'

So I say, 'Bud, I think you just found your testicles.'
And this is where I really wish Ian was around...

Greg: What are testicles?
Me: Um, they're where sperm are made.
Greg: Do I have any sperm right now?
Me: Nope
Greg: Does dad have sperm?
Me: Yes
Greg: When will I get mine?
Me: Um, when you're a teenager I guess.
Greg: How will I get them?
Me: Um, I'm not really sure. I think they come when your hormones go crazy.
Greg: Well, can you just get on the laptop and go to Sperm.com to find out when I get my sperm?

:roll: And right away I'm thinking, gay porn, gay porn, how on earth do I get out of this. So I tell him the compter isn't working, and he goes, okay, and goes to bed.

I mean seriously? How the hell does a kid know about dot coms?


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, I actually looked up "chuff" in urban dictionary because it sounded like you wanted to see pictures of her lady garden, as you guys call it. The website cracked me up so much. Doodles, it even has your nun expression on there :haha:

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=chuff


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri that totally made me laugh!! I love kids, they're freakin' hilarious!!


----------



## BlueViolet

I'm cracking up over here too. Sherri, your son is so funny and smart too to be asking the pertinent questions.


----------



## abc123x

OMFG Sherri. I needed that. Thanks. Sounds like he is a bit too smart for his own good.

I really like the special hug way to explain babies. Very good one.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:dohh: Sherri that is brilliant!

I can just imagine this totally happening to me with Jake in a couple of years time!

Ok so today I had a phone call from one of my friends who is 30+5 weeks pregnant....

She went into hospital due to reduced fetal movement and they had told her she has high bp, baby is measuring small and that there wasn't enough blood getting to baby.

So they have kept her in and if there is no change in 2 days time she will have to go for a c-section....

I really hope it doesn't have to come to that. Being a first time mum and having to deal with a having a baby in the NICU until possibly the end of May?

:flower:


----------



## Doodlepants

Sherri thats so funny about your son! I wouldn't have known what to say!

Love the urban dictionary Blue!- My personal fave on there- bourneville boulevard! :rofl:
Ooop there goes the tone again!


----------



## Jenni4

That's great Sherri!! I would have no clue what to say to a boy!! 

A bit disturbing looking up all the meanings for chuff! :rofl:

My DD thinks I have a baby in my tummy because daddy gave me a baby seed to eat! In my head I'm thinking....no, that's what you do when you DON'T want to get pregnant!! :haha: anyway...she told me that she hopes daddy gave me a girl seed instead of a boy seed and that next time she'll pick the seed!! Kids are hilarious!


----------



## Doodlepants

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixoK-94Aqr0

This has to be my fave part of the film!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:rofl:

Thats sooo funny!

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

My favourite ever from urban dictionary is disco fanny... And yes, it's the UK fanny, not the US one!


----------



## Sherri81

Yeah, I don't know, Greg does stuff like this all the time. And usually I start with a dumbfounded look on my face, and then I try not to crack up because I don't want to encourage him/make him think he can't ask questions etc...

I'm sure everyone from Canada/US will know the Charlie Sheen thing that is happening, but I don't know if it will have made its way to the UK yet. Anyways, last night I was talking to Ian about something and I said someone was winning... And Greg turns around and looks at me and says 'Um, no Mom, Charlie Sheen is winning cuz he's on drugs.'

Fuck!! Not what I want him to think! And if you don't understand the Charlie Sheen reference, there is no way I can describe it besides he is a notorious actor over in the States, who has many issues with drugs/alcohol/prostitutes etc in the past, and he has just gone off the deep end. He's on a media blitz right now, and his catch phrase has become 'winning.'

The other one... "Mom pass this guy pass him, he's going too slow and driving like an idiot. Mom, he just fingered me.' And I'm like um, what? And he's like 'yeah, he fingered me... but I fingered him first.'


----------



## BlueViolet

That's a great clip! It's been a while since I've seen that movie. All this talk has reminded me of an e-mail forward I got a while back. I usually hate those things and don't pass them on, but this was pretty funny. I don't know how well it's been circulating, so I apologize if I bore some people. Here it goes: 

> The 'Middle Wife' - as related by a 2nd grade school teacher: 
>
> I've been teaching now for about fifteen years.. I have two kids myself, but the best birth story I know is the one I saw in my own second grade classroom a few years back.
> When I was a kid, I loved show-and-tell. So I always have a few sessions with my students. It helps them get over shyness and usually, show-and-tell is pretty tame. Kids bring in pet turtles, model airplanes, pictures of fish they catch, stuff like that. And I never, ever place any boundaries or limitations on them. If they want to lug it in to school and talk about it, they're welcome.
>
> Well, one day this little girl, Erica, a very bright, very outgoing kid, takes her turn and waddles up to the front of the class with a pillow stuffed under her sweater.
>
> She holds up a snapshot of an infant. 'This is Luke, my baby brother, and I'm going to tell you about his birthday.'
>
> 'First, Mom and Dad made him as a symbol of their love, and then Dad put a seed in my Mom's stomach, and Luke grew in there. He ate for nine months through an umbrella cord.'
>
> She's standing there with her hands on the pillow, and I'm trying not to laugh and wishing I had my camcorder with me. The kids are watching her in amazement.
>
> 'Then, about two Saturdays ago, my Mom starts saying and going, 'Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh!' Erica puts a hand behind her back and groans. 'She walked around the house for, like an hour, 'Oh, oh, oh!' (Now this kid is doing a hysterical duck walk and groaning.)
>
> 'My Dad called the middle wife. She delivers babies, but she doesn't have a sign on the car like the Domino's man. They got my Mom to lie down in bed like this.' (Then Erica lies down with her back against the wall.)
>
> 'And then, pop! My Mom had this bag of water she kept in there in case he got thirsty, and it just blew up and spilled all over the bed, like psshhheew!' (This kid has her legs spread with her little hands miming water flowing away. It was too much!)
>
> 'Then the middle wife starts saying 'push, push,' and 'breathe, breathe. They started counting, but never even got past ten. Then, all of a sudden, out comes my brother. He was covered in yucky stuff that they all said it was from Mom's play-center, (placenta) so there must be a lot of toys inside there. When he got out, the middle wife spanked him for crawling up in there.'
>
> Then Erica stood up, took a big theatrical bow and returned to her seat. I'm sure I applauded the loudest. Ever since then, when it's show-and-tell day, I bring my camcorder, just in case another 'Middle Wife' comes along.


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri81 said:


> The other one... "Mom pass this guy pass him, he's going too slow and driving like an idiot. Mom, he just fingered me.' And I'm like um, what? And he's like 'yeah, he fingered me... but I fingered him first.'

:rofl: That's so funny!


----------



## Hann12

They are some funny stories DM, Sherri and BV!
Made me laugh after a long day at work!

Nothing to report my end, Freckles don't feel bad for having 6 pancakes, I had 5 and that was after I had eaten too! 
Had dinner at a pizza place and now my bump looks massive but its probably just food (nice!). Now chilling out watching gossip girl.

Thanks for the comments on mattresses. Mel - let me know what you think you might go for. I haven't started to research mattresses yet so have no input.


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, will let you know, i saw one in Tkmaxx the other day for £25, will go and have another look at it but will also look elsewhere, just picked up my baby gym and bouncer, ,OH just had to put the bouncer togther. he did it... eventually! Needs more practice me thinks! Very happy with both of them!

We had dinner at little chef! How crap is that! and all for me and my childhood craving of their pancakes, we were the only ones in the place and it cost £30! You gotta love pregnancy!


----------



## Hann12

Mel - were your ebay purchases new? You got great deals!


----------



## DragonMummy

Anyone else tormenting themselves watching bbc2?


----------



## emzeebob

DragonMummy said:


> Anyone else tormenting themselves watching bbc2?

yep me! :cry: not even 10 mins in me and oh half crying with my oh laying on my bump rubbing it


----------



## Aaisrie

Dammit... I missed it :[


----------



## DragonMummy

Omg when daddy was changing Matildas nappy.... Her tiny little bum and skinny legs... Omg I cried!


----------



## mummySS

Yes, just watched it and bawled my chuffing eyes out! 

Thankfully you guys have been cracking me up the past few pages so i feel better now :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Does anyone know if Tums is safe to take? I checked a bunch of websites and the official ones say I should ask a doctor. I have terrible heart burn and gum worked for a while, but not so much now.


----------



## Aaisrie

Think they're fine BV, I take remegel and it says the same... I never did, just took it!


----------



## kelzyboo

I promised myself i wouldn't watch it, because i'm far too emotional when not pregnant so now i'm a wreck but i cracked and watched it, it was so sad. Big :hugs: to everyone who's been through anything like that, i was bawling my eyes out just watching x

Well as expected my doctor has put me on codiene, only for 4 weeks though because he said as i enter 3rd tri i will be changed to something else that will help me more and affect baby less which is what i wanted. I had an allergic reaction to the tablets i took last night which is why i felt so ill :cry: they are different ones i have now so heres hoping for tonight!

Haven't caught up properly as i still don't feel great so i will have a few pages to read tomorrow lol

Hope everyones doing ok :flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

I use tums, they're fine. The way I read the boxes is if they say do not take while preg, I won't take them. If it says ask your doc then they're just covering their arses and it just hasn't been formally tested on pregnant women.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just watched the 23 week program and my DH is so annoyed that he stopped watching it and has gone to bed.

He just got pissed off with everyone complaining about how much saving the lifes of 23 weekers is costing the tax payer....DH just said you can't put a price on the head of a baby!!

Although the odds are against them at 23 weeks I don't see any harm in resussitating them when they are born...I would do the same if Jake was born at 23/24 weeks but I wouldn't put him through any intervention if he would deteriorate....

My god I couldn't believe how angry my DH got with it! He went red in the face and everything because he was shouting!

Bless his heart :kiss:

:flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just watched the 23 week program and my DH is so annoyed that he stopped watching it and has gone to bed.

He just got pissed off with everyone complaining about how much saving the lifes of 23 weekers is costing the tax payer....DH just said you can't put a price on the head of a baby!!

Although the odds are against them at 23 weeks I don't see any harm in resussitating them when they are born...I would do the same if Jake was born at 23/24 weeks but I wouldn't put him through any intervention if he would deteriorate....

My god I couldn't believe how angry my DH got with it! He went red in the face and everything because he was shouting!

Bless his heart

:flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just watched the 23 week program and my DH is so annoyed that he stopped watching it and has gone to bed.

He just got pissed off with everyone complaining about how much saving the lifes of 23 weekers is costing the tax payer....DH just said you can't put a price on the head of a baby!!

Although the odds are against them at 23 weeks I don't see any harm in resussitating them when they are born...I would do the same if Jake was born at 23/24 weeks but I wouldn't put him through any intervention if he would deteriorate....

My god I couldn't believe how angry my DH got with it! He went red in the face and everything because he was shouting!

Bless his heart

:flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Whoops triple post! Stupid laptop!


----------



## BlueViolet

Perhaps it's for the best we don't have that channel here as far as I know. I'm way emotional nowadays. I rented "Life as We Know It." I'm not expecting a masterpiece, but I heard it's funny. Thanks for the feedback on Tums. It's just calcium carbonate, so I'm going to take it. I ate a little more and funny enough that helped, so I'm good for now :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Ok here's my panicking preggo question. I have got the runs badly... Guess that's not going to do any harm as a one off? Also getting some bleeding ahem... up there... So think the piles must have returned. Such joys we have to entice us into pregnancy!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> Ok here's my panicking preggo question. I have got the runs badly... Guess that's not going to do any harm as a one off? Also getting some bleeding ahem... up there... So think the piles must have returned. Such joys we have to entice us into pregnancy!

Probably piles then hun...hopefully it should subside soon...

Can we swap? You can have my heartburn and I will have your piles?

Oh! I managed to shave my chuff! Will a little assistance from DH!

:happydance:


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, hope you feel better! I read that warm baths help with the piles, although you might not want to risk it if you can't get up to use the toilet in time. 

SK, congrats on the clean chuff! I'm so going to use that word from now on.


----------



## mummySS

The runs should be fine DM just make sure you drink lots of water - and as for piles... The latest in a string of joys... Think i'm getting them too... :)

I'm glad I watched the Born at 23 weeks programme, even though it was upsetting it really helped me to understand what the parents - and children - go through. I have so much respect for them and am beginning to understand at least a small part of what they experience.

Blue V - tums are definitely fine.

Kelzy - hope the new pain relief works!


----------



## mummySS

Eve - meant to ask, did you make it out of hospital for Saraya's birthday? hope so! x


----------



## DragonMummy

I have heartburn too! My primary diet is tums... 

I had piles with H, but thankfully not too bad. It's not bothering me, just a few blood spots after any ferocious bathroom action! As for the runs, who knows what started that. I've not eaten anything unusual or likely to cause it...


----------



## Sherri81

I've heard a baking soda bath helps relieve the swelling and pain from hemmeroids/piles. I think they call it a sitz bath here.

Tums are fine. The concern with taking too many of them is that they will cause a kidney stone, which would obviously be quite painful and hard to break up on a pregnant woman. And kidney stones could lead to UTI and kidney infections... So if you have reduced kidney function, or tend to get kidney/UTIs quite easily, then don't use them. Otherwise, go ahead. But still stay within the limit they reccomend.

Personally, my Dr asked me to take Zantac (ranitidine), as it won't have those unsavory side effects.


----------



## Starry Night

I hate the runs. I have IBS so it's pretty much a fact of life for me but pregnancy now has me going the other way -- constipation. I've only ever been constipated while pregnant. I know now it's my main early pregnancy symptom (same as my mom...) But I still am prone to the runs except I now get constipated runs. It's a terrible feeling. Everything is gurgling but has nowhere to go.....until I find myself suddenly running to the washroom with a sense of urgency....


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri, thanks for the info about Tums. I just took one. I hear kidney stones are no fun, so I definitely don't want to push it. 

Starry, I can relate. Normally my stomach is not so good. Aside from the acid reflux and heartburn, pregnancy has been great for my digestive track. My intestines have slowed down enough, that now I'm normal. Now if only I can stop the hunger pains. I think I have everyone beat when it comes to pregnancy weight gain, which is downright embarrassing. Ironically, here I am eating oatmeal at 9:30pm... Anyone else tried late night breakfast? :blush:


----------



## MrsWez

OMG, Starry I have the same freaking thing. I get these colon spasms that take my breath away. I've never had constipated runs until now and they hurt a lot. :hugs:


----------



## Sherri81

BV, don't worry too much about TUMS. I think if you stay within the daily limits you should be okay. I think its more for people who are totally abusing them daily, or people who might have more complicatiosn etc, where they advise not to have them.


----------



## Annamumof2

well ladies i dunno if you have heard but i was at the JR oxford all day yesterday and they was gonna keep me in... they was worried about my pulse being in the 100's anyway the scan went fine Flynn is weighing about 1lb 8oz now and the midwife thinks he will be a big baby by the time i get to 35ish weeks.. i dunno though anyway i'm fine and back at home now just got to take it easy which is hard when your husband is out the house 7am till 7pm lol

oh and its my 4th wedding anniversary today...


----------



## Hann12

I've recorded the 23 week program, will probably watch it over the weekend though! 
All this talk about poop!! Funny, I have IBS and actually pregnancy hasn't impacted it too much, haven't had constipation really, just bloating, and had the runs a but but no more than normal so at the moment (fingers crossed) it's not made me worse. I do agree that the pain when going can be awful though, I actually get faint and sick when it's bad! 
Nice topic for a Thursday morning ha ha!!

Anna - glad you are out and baby is still good 

DM - hope the piles improve! 

Sofie - hope the heartburn gets better !

Another work day, leaving at 4ish to get home to do meetings from half 6 till half 7, annoying! Not thrilled at the thought of my day but at least it's nearly the weekend! :)


----------



## Annamumof2

well Jason decied to give me hell this morning so now i have a headache and my pulse is racing again.... argh i wish he would listen to me and not be a big pain in the mornings, he used to be so good.


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez & Starry - OMG am the same. Mine is very up and down, can be fine for months... TTC made mine a lot worse as it just became so stressful!

glad you're ok anna


AFM...



*IT'S V DAY!!*


Can you tell I am excited? :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


Taking Dragon swimming to Toddler Splash to celebrate. WOOP!


----------



## Starry Night

BV - I have nighttime breakfast all the time! It makes a great, light snack. My cereal of choice is Frosted Mini Wheats. I started eating it when my iron stores were low as my SiL said her kids were testing low and it helped get their levels up. It has 50% of your daily iron and is made from whole wheat. Its calories and sugar levels are even within reasonable limits especially compared to other cereals that claim to be high sources of fibre. Since I started eating it a year ago my iron stores have always been normal (after 2 years of being low...even on supplements).

So many IBS sufferers here! I have had it my entire life. I had read that pregnancy seemed to either tame symptoms or make them worse. I think mine haven't really gotten worse per se, but definitely it has changed (runs to constipation) and my trigger foods aren't the same and seem to keep changing.

Anna - glad you and baby are OK. Congrats on reaching V-day and Happy Anniversary!

DM - congrats on reaching V-day!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Mel - were your ebay purchases new? You got great deals!

They werent, however in immaculate condition, and on ebay even 2nd hand goes for way more money. Is all washable anyhow, but very happy bunny!:happydance:


----------



## Hann12

melissasbump said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Mel - were your ebay purchases new? You got great deals!
> 
> They werent, however in immaculate condition, and on ebay even 2nd hand goes for way more money. Is all washable anyhow, but very happy bunny!:happydance:Click to expand...

That great though, I need to get looking once I work out what I want! 

DM - happy v day!! Sooo exciting!


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies 

Happy V Day DM!!! Woo hoo!!:happydance:

Happy anniversay Anna, glad all is ok :hugs:

Re tums ,it says on the packet they are ok for pregnant ladies, you just cant take quite as many in a day, i think the limit is still about 7 though. I take one every night when i get into bed as thats when my heartburn is threatening.
Its another lush sunny day and im off work till Monday whoop whoop!:happydance:
Im expecting my glider chair and stool to be delivered today. exciting!!

Popped into Sainsburys last night, we have just had a new one built here and its apparently the biggest in Europe! There is a sale on clothing at the min and got a couple of basic tops for 3 squids each. Got home and tried them on and am so pleased with them gonna go back today and get a couple more.
Also was very impressed with the range of baby clothes but i was strong and didnt buy any! Really want to wait till he/she is born now before we buy any more. its so tempting though!

Thanks for all the advice on mattresses yesterday, that is gonna be my next purchase. Its hard to try and budget for everything! We dont have a lot of spare money every month after bills/debts hence im not too proud to get 2nd hand on some things when the oppotunity arises. 
Am going to an NCT nearly new sale next weekend, has anyone any expericane of these? Ive heard good things about them.

Well today im gonna hang around till hopefully my chair gets delivered then take dog out and relax till OH comes home. If im not too sicky feeling will try and cook him a nice dinner later x


----------



## Annamumof2

oh yay happy V day to me and DM!


----------



## Doodlepants

Happy anniversary Anna1

And happy V day DM and Anna!

Mel- I'm getting my glider chair today too!!....... I haven't found a space for it yet so will be re-arranging furniture later!
I got my breastfeeding pillow thingy today too, so much for not buying anything for a while.... :)

I have yet to watch that 23 weeks programme- it's on my planner so may watch it later- I take it I'll need some tissues?

xx


----------



## Starry Night

I wish I could get a glider chair. So dang expensive! :( I'll probably get a rocker from a thrift shop but I can put that off until baby is ready to sleep by himself in the nursery. As long as he's in the bassinet he'll be in our room.


----------



## mummySS

Woop woop we just had an offer accepted on a house!! :happydance:

Offered 20k less than the asking price so we weren't sure... 

We'll be heading out to surburbia... I'm so ready for it lol!

x


----------



## melissasbump

Doodles, i love glider chairs and it was easily justified as the nursery is a very good size so i need to fill it up! Where is your from? i got mine from mumstobe.co.uk

Mummy congrats on getting your offer accepted! Have you sold your own house yet?

I havent yet watched that 23 week programme yet, its on the planner!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats!! Enjoy suburbia! It's a great place to raise a family.

Our own house will hopefully be going on the market by the end of the month.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies,

I have started a diary and wonder if anyone would like to take a look.

Link is in my signiture!

:flower:


----------



## Doodlepants

Mel my chair is from ebay! I wasn't going to get one but saw this one and loved it!- I wouldn't have bought one new just because we don't have acres of room in there and it's not something I know how much I'll use- But for £15 (!!!!!) I thought- why not?! I can always get rid of it if we don't use it much and I won't feel bad for spending a fortune on it :)...... I'll probably suprise myself and end up using it loads! xx


----------



## melissasbump

Doodlepants said:


> Mel my chair is from ebay! I wasn't going to get one but saw this one and loved it!- I wouldn't have bought one new just because we don't have acres of room in there and it's not something I know how much I'll use- But for £15 (!!!!!) I thought- why not?! I can always get rid of it if we don't use it much and I won't feel bad for spending a fortune on it :)...... I'll probably suprise myself and end up using it loads! xx

£15 a bargin! I was looking at them on ebay for ages but the ones i liked always went for about £70 anyway, then you gotta go and collect it, so i ended up choosing this one.


----------



## Starry Night

I want an E-bay glider! That's a total bargain. Great find, Doodle!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im gonna be selling mine as i ve no room now i ve moved. 
i ve only got the chair bit though no foot stool.


----------



## Hann12

Mel - why not get second hand? Most stuff looks virtually new as it doesn't get a lot of use from a baby! I think you've done well! 

Mummy - congratulations on the house! How exciting! Have you sold yours yet? Hope so!


----------



## Annamumof2

I dunno why but i feel so low today.... i keep sniffing and thinking im gonna cry :cry:


----------



## Blue_bear

Congrats on V-day DM and Anna, only a couple more days for me now.

Baby J has still been a bit quiet today but im pretty sure he has turned round, with his feet in my bladder (!) and his head upwards ish. I only think this because the movements i have been feeling the last day or 2 are like internal movements rather than the belly kicks i was getting. I just hate it when he's quiet....

We got a new car yesterday though :) Well, not new but new to us. We love it, and it was only up the road in teh end and a total bargain :)

Going with hubby for his second MRI scan tonight, got everything crossed everything will be ok so he can go back to work and earn us some money! Lol. 

Catch you all later x


----------



## MrsWez

Happy anniversary Anna

Happy V day DM and Anna

Congrats on the house mummy!


----------



## DragonMummy

Congrats on houses and chairs and other v days and generally being marvellous! 

Took Harry swimming this morning. That has used up my entire day's energy supply! Off to bed so I can make it to choir tonight...


----------



## BlueViolet

Anna, Happy Anniversary! Hope your pulse gets back to normal and hang in there. Happy V-day! :) 

DM, congrats on reaching V-day! :) I have one more week. 

Starry, I like shredded wheat too. My husband also bought Raisin Bran with extra fiber. I'll have to compare the labels sometimes to see which is better, or I can rotate between them for variety. A few weeks ago I bought a variety pack of one serving cereals. I absolutely loved the Fruit Loops and the Cocoa Puffs, but I don't dare buy full sized boxes of them. I eat too much sugar already.

Mel, I'm jealous of your sunny weather. It's raining over here and the snow is melting. I love fresh snow, but when it gets all muddy, it's gross. Make sure you're careful buying a used mattress and that you inspect it well. That's probably one of the baby items that gets used the most. I put this one on my shower registry: 

https://www.amazon.com/Simmons-Beau...TF8&coliid=I1DDKJSH7T6Y4D&colid=1I3PISOVL2VSY 

Gliders sound like a great investment. Enjoy! Doodles, you got an awesome deal. Starry, I agree, they can be pricey. The cheaper ones have gotten some bad reviews, so I'm torn. I'm thinking if someone buys one for the shower, great, but if not, I'd rather invest in a good stroller. Rocking chairs would be nice too. I would also love an outdoor glider for the summer. Meanwhile, I'm sticking with our swing outside. It came with the house and I absolutely love it. With a fresh coat of paint, it will look like new. 

Mummy, congrats on the house offer! Yey! Sounds like a great deal. Did house prices drop in the UK also? 

Starry, good luck with selling your house. Hope it goes smoothly for you. 

Bb, congrats on the car! Also, good luck to hubby with his MRI!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i never really used my glider. i found it easier to prop myself up in bed to feed him.


----------



## MrsWez

We have a green chair, that rocks and swivels that we are going to use for a rocking chair. It's really comfy but not over sized. https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41jwOHx%2BF8L._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

He he think little miss Tiger has turned herself round. All her kicks so far have been aimed at my left hip. Now suddenly I have great big ones right at the top of my bump under my ribs :)


----------



## Clareabell

Hi Everyone! Happy V Day Anna and DM!!

Congrats Mummy on the offer being accepted! Very exciting. 

My spare room is really small so I don't think that I will be able to get a rocking chair or glider in their :( I would love one though, I have always loved rocking chairs. Clearly easily entertained. 

I have some annual leave and am off work now until Wednesday. Im very excited about catching up on sleep and just not being at work! My parents are currently in the air on their way back from Oz. I cant wait to see them tomorrow!! 

I watched the 23 week babies last night, so sad! :( I feel so sorry for any parent ever put in that position.

Anyway I better go and start getting the dinner ready!! It all about food, food, food. I ate a whole easter egg by myself today just because they were on offer in Sainsburys!! It was fab ;)


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: that's ma girl!


----------



## Clareabell

Not just the egg, also the three fun size packets of malteasers that came with it!! :)


----------



## melissasbump

i just made a chocolate cake! it all stayed in one piece too! have hidden it in dining room ready to suprise OH with when he gets home! Im very proud of myself!! :)


----------



## Clareabell

Sounds yummy, I always have fantasies of me being a domestic goddess but the reality is im a shite! well done :)


----------



## Starry Night

I got my first above-belly button kick this morning! But then he flipped right around and kicked me in the cervix again. lol

anna - sorry you're feeling low today. I was like that yesterday...cried about everything. Poor dh.... I say just embrace it. Tomorrow should be better.


----------



## Sharique42

Hi everyone, I keep reading about some of you feeling kicks high up, I have been feeling lots of kicks & movement very low but no where else. I have read on my notes from my 20 week scan that my placenta position is anterior high. Can anyone tell me if this is the reason I can't feel as much & if it could be a problem?
TIA:flower:


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Congratulations to those of you hitting V day this week.

Mummyss - congrats on the house purchase. When will you move?

Starry - good luck with selling your house.

Blue bear - hope your hubbies MRI goes okay this evening.

Mel I haven't been to one of the NCT sales but I have heard they are really good as well and there is quite a chance of some excellent bargins. Have to say that once fidget has grown out of his stuff I will probably try and find a local NCT sale to sell his stuff.

I decided not to watch 23 weeks last night as I have another week to get to that stage and thought it may be too upsetting for me. Fidget is bouncing around well these days and is quite active off and on during the day which is reassuring. Was feeling quite energetic this morning but now feel absolutey shattered again this evening. 

Got the photos back from the disposable cameras today and some of them are a riot. Am still waiting on the proper ones so that I can download them and let you see them.

Tomorrow I am going no where so I can have a day of doing laundry as I have so much washing and ironing to catch up on - it will be like widow twanky's wash house here tomorrow!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Shar mine is low so I don't think so. As I say though, today is the first time I have felt anything above the hip and I have a week on you so I shouldn't worry xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

curlew here is also like a Chinese laundry! Major case of CBA keeps interrupting my good intentions mind you....


----------



## Doodlepants

:rofl: We have adapted the 'iron as you go' policy here! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I have taken on a rather more conservative "i will iron it if you are desperate, beg a bit and grease the bribery wheels with a cup of tea" approach. My ironing pile is fekking immense!


----------



## BlueViolet

Just got back from the grocery store. Bad idea to wait to eat lunch...hehe. I did buy lots of fruit and veggies and resisted the cheesecake, so I'm going to call it a win. The weirdest thing I bought is a box of vegetarian corn dogs. 

Mmm...easter eggs and chocolate cake. Yummy! I'm trying to be good, so I only had one brownie from the batch I baked last night. They've got a nice chocolate glaze on top and I also added a marshmellow and melted it slightly. And today I bought a Godiva dark chocolate bar. I can't believe they sell them at the grocery store. I will have to ration it. Dark chocolate has antioxidants, so a little is actually good for you. 

Sharique, anterior means it's attached to the front and high means it's attached higher up. It's not a bad thing, but it might make it more difficult to feel the kicks. I need to ask where mine is because I mostly feel low kicks as well. 

Curlew, looking forward to seeing your pictures. Have fun with the laundry. I did a ton this week and just have one more load to go. My husband is coming back from his business trip tomorrow and soon the hampers will be full again. Ughhh...

Doodle, I barely iron at all. I invested in wrinkle free shirts and pants for my husband and they're wonderful. You just shake them when you get them out of the dryer and then they're good to go. 

Did anyone hear anything from MummyMarsh? I hope her second opinion went well.


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol your ironing pile sounds a little like mine DM, i iron her school uniform and anything she needs but i shamefully don't bother to iron my own stuff at the moment! Too painful to stand ironing all day, if it desperately needs it i will reluctantly do it, if not it gets thrown on the mountain of a pile lol x


----------



## DragonMummy

If it comes out of the tumble looking ok, I leave it ;rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

im lucky that OH does all the ironing, he moans that i dont iron his shirts well enough so he now does it all! I cant complain.

Re mummymarsh, i believe she posted earlier in tri 2, apparently she was getting sent to a london hospital to have a more accurate procedure than what was originally intended, dont know if she was going today though. Fingers crossed for her x


----------



## BlueViolet

Mel, you're lucky your husband helps out with the ironing. You should hold on to him :) Also, thanks for the update on MM.


----------



## Doodlepants

SOMEONE PLEASE STOP ME!!!!!!!

I have yet to buy- mattresses x4!!
Pushchair
car seat and base
gro egg thingy
car travel stuff

--you know- all the important stuff-

I have just spent a small fortune on a load of bedding!--I already have perfectly good bedding!
What is wrong with me?! 
Necessary stuff first, pretty stuff after!

Oh well, looks like I'll be getting my buggy in april instead of at the end of the month.....
Silly me! :dohh:

Someone please tell me I'm not the only one buying unnecessary baby stuff when I don't have all of the essentials!...anyone?!
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I don't have a car seat but I have 6 months worth of pink clothes....


----------



## DragonMummy

and a duvet set she won't need for at least another 18 months


----------



## Doodlepants

Thank goodness for that! I don't feel as bad now!!

In my defence- they were from ebay and bargains compared the the new prices--£50 for a bumper!!! -That lets face it- never get used.
I did spend nearly £30 on a small pram blanket BUT it's soooo beautiful!

- All of this kind of defeats the object of my £15 bargain chair doesn't it?...


----------



## DragonMummy

I bought a blanket from mamas and papas.... I still have all Harrys :D


----------



## DragonMummy

you can imagine how much it cost


----------



## Doodlepants

Yes! They're so expensive- but so lovely!
I got the made with love pram blanket and now have my eye on the coverlet but it's quite pricey...... I've decided not to mention it until after the car seat and buggy have been bought! 
xx


----------



## BlueViolet

I spent a lot of money on cute outfits, hooded towels, adorable hats, and material for burp cloths and blankets. How many blankets can a baby possibly need? I'm about to find out...LOL Mind you I still don't have a car seat or a stroller. Ops! So, Doodle, you're not the only one.


----------



## Doodlepants

Thank BV! I suddenly had this panic that we still need so much stuff!

I have just sat in my new chair- very comfy and glidey! :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

doodles my chair is still in the box! 
And i think the only reason im being SLIGHTLY reserved on going overbored on buying is that we are team yellow! Small mercys!


----------



## BlueViolet

Ouuu...glidey! :) I love the description.


----------



## Hann12

I've never heard of a glider chair?!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann, financially it's probably better you keep it that way... :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

Doodlepants said:


> Yes! They're so expensive- but so lovely!
> I got the made with love pram blanket and now have my eye on the coverlet but it's quite pricey...... I've decided not to mention it until after the car seat and buggy have been bought!
> xx

I got the gingerbread blanket. was thrilled to see it being used on baby Matilda on that 23 week babies prog last night.


----------



## Hann12

Is it just a chair to feed the baby on? Can't you do that on the sofa? Am I missing something?


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> I've never heard of a glider chair?!!

oh Hann really?! They are lush i really think you need one! lol!


----------



## DragonMummy

its a chair.....


----------



## Hann12

Hummm, so I'm not adding it to the list, I don't think Greg will be too impressed!! 
I am allowed to buy some other stuff though like a mattress whoo hoo!! 

DM - love the blanket! 

We seem to have a ladybird infestation!!


----------



## melissasbump

i keep getting "bump ache" when i walk/waddle...


----------



## Hann12

What do you mean by bump ache?


----------



## DragonMummy

I have everything ache....


----------



## melissasbump

its like a dull ache, like the overhang needs more support, think i need to wear my bump bands more..


----------



## DragonMummy

can someone get round here and smack me one please? I have done nothing but moan all day and I am getting on my OWN tits so must be annoying the shite out of you lot.....


----------



## MrsWez

so sleepy, I can barely make it through the day. must take nap. :sleep: I'm sleeping 9 hours a night, I thought I was supposed to be energized during this trimester.


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> can someone get round here and smack me one please? I have done nothing but moan all day and I am getting on my OWN tits so must be annoying the shite out of you lot.....

consider yourself SLAPPED!!:brat:


----------



## Hann12

Oh I see! Hope a big sleep helps. I have grown a bit more this week so starting to look more bump like which I exciting! 

DM - quit whinging like an old hag!! (how was the tough love?!)


----------



## melissasbump

Only joking, your not annoying, we all have days like that hunny.:hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Yo everyone, Hann i am so glad i'm not the only one that doesn't have a clue what a glider chair is! it's a chair... that's glidey... that's about what i've gathered :rofl:

Thanks for all your congrats on the house :happydance: We're holding on to our flat too and renting it out, as we'd get a terrible price if we sold it. But that basically means we're completely skint now! 

I think nesting is going to kick in quite soon as I now know which room's going to be the baby's nursery :) But i don't have ANY money to buy stuff now! :dohh:

DM - am trying to smack you one, but it's hard, even when you think you're being annoying you make me pmsl. 

xx


----------



## MrsWez

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41r7cgi-KYL._AA300_.jpg
This is a gliding chair, it's like a rocking chair but it glides instead of rocks.


----------



## mummySS

MrsWez said:


> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41r7cgi-KYL._AA300_.jpg
> This is a gliding chair, it's like a rocking chair but it glides instead of rocks.

a-HA! thanks Wez!


----------



## Tor81

Hey all

Unfortunately I've not got time to reply properly but thought I better post to let you know I'm still alive & kicking, & so is the little one!

Life is a bit manic at the moment, with busy time at work, selling the flat, house hunting, grandparents 60th anniversary party, organising a family holiday & trying to look after DH who is getting rather stressed over work.

Everyone here well? Have I missed anything?

Oh yeah.. Does anyone know whether it's safe to watch that born at 23 weeks prog, is there a happy ending? DH said not to watch it but I couldn't help but put it onto record.

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah there's a few sad moments but happy ending x


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, I feel for you. I'm tired all the time too. I sleep at least 9 hours most nights. One day it was close to 12 and I was still tired. Go figure! 

Mummy, it's cool that you're renting out your old place. You'll have your work cut out for you being a landlord and getting adjusted in your new place, but it's exciting too, so enjoy! 

DM, I'm sorry to say I chuckled about your "everything ache." For me it's just my back and the heartburn. Could be worse... 

I just made turkey meatballs and they turned out delicious, so I'm proud of myself. Normally I hate how bland they are, but I added lots of herbs, garlic and onions. I put them on a sub roll with marinara sauce and stuffed my face. Yum! :)


----------



## Starry Night

Tonight I had the first stranger ask me when I was due! Yay! I'm obviously pregnant!!

I'm tired all the time yet I still get insomnia. It's so frustrating!

And tomorrow morning I'm going up to the children's hospital to get another scan to check up on my placenta abruption. I'm starting to get really nervous...


----------



## Sherri81

Hey all, I might be getting sent to Vancouver tomorrow instead of Williams lake. The dr called and asked how I was feeling so I told her about the crushing weight on my chest, my breathlessness, the tiredness and black spots in my vision. She isn't happy as she thinks my heart is going south and fast. She's said tere is no medication I could take as the problems are both pumping and electrical. So she might be calling out the Lear jet for me tomorrow to get me to Van ASAP. They'll do more tests in Williams lake tomorrow before deciding.


----------



## MrsWez

Good luck Starry. :hugs: I hope all is well.

BV, I have to take naps because of my naps! it's annoying


----------



## MrsWez

sounds scary sherri, I hope they find a treatment and fast for you. being in the hospital stinks but I think it's probably the best place for you and baby right now. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Gosh, Sherri, that all sounds frightening. I hope they do manage that jet for you and take care of you right away! Wishing you and bubs all the best.


----------



## BlueViolet

Starry, good luck with your appointment! Also, congrats on looking pregnant. I feel huge, but no stranger ever asked me. People probably think I had too many cupcakes, which is partially true. 

Wow, Sherri, good luck! I hope they figure out a way to get you there for treatment. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Wez, I might have to try napping sometimes. So far I've only had one nap since I got pregnant.


----------



## Tor81

Starry, I know exactly what you mean about tiredness & insomnia, it's so frustrating. I was actually sound asleep last night until about 1am when DH came to bed, after that I was wide awake for hours again, I think I must have been feeling his stress & tenseness. 

Good luck for your scan today, hope all goes well. 

Sherri, it all sounds very scary but I hope you are staying strong, hospital probably is the best place if you think things are deteriorating, at least the doctors are doing what they can for you.

I've got potential buyers coming round just before I get home tonight, trying to decide whether to leave lights on all day to make the place more inviting, and do you think the air freshner (plug in) will be overbearing if it's on all day?!

xx


----------



## Clareabell

Morning!!! IM OFF WORK!!! :) :) :) im a little excited, can you tell? 

Im hoping to go up to bluewater this morning to have a look at baby bits and bobs in John Lewis and get the babies Moses basket. My sister in law works their and has given me her 25% discount!

Went to see the MIL last night and she bought us our cot. We got the Amie cot bed package with under cot drawers and changer. Im sooooo excited about it. Its all feeling very really now. 

Doods I also have the made with love blankets. I cant help myself their stuff is just so pretty. Im trying to talk Duncan in to letting me get the curtains. They are so cute!!

DM i also love the ginger bread blanket. DH wanted to buy it just for our bed! 

Tor - SOunds like you have been really busy! I hope that things settle down for you soon! Hopefully the viewing on your flat goes well.


----------



## Annamumof2

Ok I woke up to being sick and now I feel sick stomach hurts and I feel dehydrated even tho I have been drinking and my back is hurting at the top, the pain from my tummy and back togther is making me want to be sick too :-(


----------



## Blue_bear

Wow Sherri that sounds pretty scary, fingers crossed they sort something out for you x

Good Luck with your scan today too starry!

AFM - Last night I finally got to stuff my face with the indian food i have been craving for over a week! It was so good!

Not sure what we are up to yet today, hubbys MRI went ok but we dont get the results till next weds!

Catch you all later, and hope thos that weren't feeling great feel better! xx


----------



## melissasbump

MORNING!

Sherri, Good luck with going into hospital, what your going through does sound scary but at least you are gonna be in the best possible place for you and LO.:hugs: X

Starry, good luck with your scan hope all goes well x

Tor, wow you are a busy bee! i think you should leave the air freshner on! :thumbup:

Clare, woo for being off work! Enjoy the shopping! I love bluewater !:happydance:

Anna, sorry to hear you arent feeling great, hope you feel better soon x:hugs:

B Bear, have a good day whatever you get up to, hope the sun is out like it is here! x

Well im up remarkably early (for me) today! Im gonna take the dog out then take myself over to Ipswich, got a few bits to do and there is a Primani there and need some more leggings and gonna buy my big knickers for hospital and beyond!

Last night me and OH were studying my 20 week scan photo and have both come to the conclusion that we are having a boy as there is a suspicious white mass you know where! Was laying awake most of the night thinking about it and have more or less convinced myself now!

We were going to go to cinema tonight but OH just realised he has an appointment to give blood and as im allergic to late nights out these days we arent going.
We have a full day tomorrow as we are meeting my parents up London at Westfield as OH has a simulator ride booked?! Dont ask but it was an xmas present and has something to do with flying a helicopter :wacko:

Is anyone going to the ideal home exhibition this year? Im going next mon, 21st, i love it and the tickets were free so cant complain!

Hope you all have a good day 

And HAPPY 22 WEEKS to me! woo hoo!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

Omg Sherri you must be bloody terrified... I was frightened enough in hospital when they were telling me about blood clots but this must be hideous. You're in my thoughts, wish you lived closer so I could come over and give you a big cuddle x

As for me, been up all night with Dragon. His asthma has spiralled out of control again and the inhalers just do nothing when he's like that. It's vile because he gets so bloody frightened and we cant do anything except try and stop him panicking. Off to docs now to try and get a stockpile of inhalers and to push for a specialist referral...


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Omg Sherri you must be bloody terrified... I was frightened enough in hospital when they were telling me about blood clots but this must be hideous. You're in my thoughts, wish you lived closer so I could come over and give you a big cuddle x
> 
> As for me, been up all night with Dragon. His asthma has spiralled out of control again and the inhalers just do nothing when he's like that. It's vile because he gets so bloody frightened and we cant do anything except try and stop him panicking. Off to docs now to try and get a stockpile of inhalers and to push for a specialist referral...

Poor little Dragon. hope the docs can do something constructive, and hope you are feeling a little better, even with no sleep! :hugs: x


----------



## Hann12

Happy 22 weeks Mel! That's me tomorrow yippee!! Sounds like a nice day planned tomorrow! 

Sherri - keep us posted, I'm glad they are taking things seriously and looking after you! 

Anna - feel better! 

Clare - so jealous of you but how great to have 25% off at John Lewis! Can you buy me a new tv while you are there as ours is about to break?!!

DM - hope you are feeling better today and the tough love from us worked? Seriously though we all have our down days abd you're meant to moan!! :)

AFM - at work again boo! Have got in and realised my dress is inappropriately low,should have a vest on under, oh dear! At least it's just Friday and barely anyone is in to see! 
I have an eventful weekend planned. Out tonight for dinner with Greg, then tomorrow I go bridesmaid dress shopping which will be nice but clearly I won't fit well in many dresses and the wedding isn't until may next year! Then our cotbed and dresser arrive tomorrow too and Greg out in the evening. Then Sunday I get to ho got a lunch with greg's work followed by going to watch england v Scotland at twickenham. That would be fine if I didn't have to chat to strangers at the same time. I don't mind doing that but would rather not at the weekend! Then I have the joy of work again on Monday! It will come around too soon I know! Anyway that's my plans! :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Sherri, good luck in the hospital you'll be in the best possible place and i hope they get it all sorted out for (well as much as they can) x

DM, i feel so sorry for little Dragon, i know first hand that asthma is horrid and scary, sounds like your doing the best you can and i hope the doctor can get something sorted for him :hugs:

I don't have much to report really, doing a little better with the new painkillers which is good :happydance: and i think my bump is popping a bit now, it doesn't disappear when i lay down anymore :cloud9:. Thats pretty much it really, looking forward to my scan next wednesday and hopefully he will be a bit bigger and in a better position lol i feel him over the top of my belly button just to the right so i think he's pretty high up, from what i can tell he's still lying across, he must be comfy there xx


----------



## melissasbump

Ok tell me what you think!!
Are they boy bits??


Ps if you click on pic then it should enlarge!


----------



## Popcorn11

Hello! Just come over to join you - due the 18th!

Melissa - I w


----------



## Popcorn11

Hello! Just come over to join you - due the 18th! (well on some of my notes it says 17th so who knows)

Melissabump - I won't guess as I got my own wrong (thought I was having a boy but it's defo a girl) :pink:


----------



## Hann12

Mel - I don't know. I can see what you mean but its hard to see if its actually just leg or movement which is creating the white blur, or even the cord. I'd say its still an open situation for you however if you looked at it and its just confirmed your feeling of boy then it probably is!

I've had weird girlie vibes this week after the scan which is weird because even when I look at my scan photo I see a boy but the vibes I'm now getting are girl. Basically I have no idea!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, up till last night i was pretty convinced it was pink but now have convinced myself its blue! So confused!:wacko:


----------



## melissasbump

Hi Popcorn! Welcome! x


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel it's really the wrong angle to tell sex, you'd need a potty shot to see one way ir another


----------



## Popcorn11

Thanks!
Well I have finally started shopping this week though still got to get the big items (pram and cot/crib)

The choice of stuff available is almost overwhelming - worse than weddings!


----------



## Doodlepants

Welcome popcorn! I'm team pink too! :)

Mel- I won't even try to guess- I'm awful at looking at scan pics!

Quiet day here, I'm off out to lunch in a bit which will be nice :)
I feel a lot better after my spend last night, this is the blanket I got:
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-mini-coverlet-girls-made-with-love/705702000/type-i/
It's too pretty for me to feel bad about buying!
DM- I love the gingerbread one too! I have a thing for blankets atm!- Is it you that has the gingerbread moses basket? I remember someone was looking at it.

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Popcorn11 said:


> Thanks!
> Well I have finally started shopping this week though still got to get the big items (pram and cot/crib)
> 
> The choice of stuff available is almost overwhelming - worse than weddings!

I haven't got all of my big items either! I keep buying stuff I don't need like blankets and cot mobiles (why do I need 2?!).......

Do you know what pushchair you want to get? 
x


----------



## Doodlepants

Aaisrie said:


> Mel it's really the wrong angle to tell sex, you'd need a potty shot to see one way ir another

How you feeling hun? Did Saraya's Birthday go well?
xx


----------



## melissasbump

someone in tri 2 just posted re this website, www.rascalbabies.co.uk. take a look amazing prices!


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle I feel like shit, between the sickness and the immense bum pain I'm miserable. Had a good day with Saraya, were having a family party/meal on Sunday for her. Supposed to be going to my friends wedding reception tonight so that'll be interesting...


----------



## Doodlepants

Mel I've just been on! Why is it all so cheap? Is it end of line or something? I couldn't believe some of the prices on there- bargain! x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Well this weekend and all of next week I will be cleaning! We are starting Jake's nursery and have decided on the colour scheme which will be cream and brown with added bits of blue!

Possibly the cot we might buy this weekend!

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-CHILDS-L...yZ100991QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hope your all well!

:flower:


----------



## melissasbump

its a local sheffield company so you will pay more for the delivery ( as per the size of the item apparently) but it looks legit to me! I might get the mamaand papas swing, think Hanns got her eye on it too!


----------



## Hann12

melissasbump said:


> its a local sheffield company so you will pay more for the delivery ( as per the size of the item apparently) but it looks legit to me! I might get the mamaand papas swing, think Hanns got her eye on it too!


Its almost too good to be true isn't it?! The swing is the one I wanted to get, my only worry is that it turns out to be either not that or that they take my card details and run with them! The website looks genuine and there is nothing online to say its dodgy though. I've had a google search. Its definitely new stuff?


----------



## Popcorn11

Doodlepants said:


> Popcorn11 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Well I have finally started shopping this week though still got to get the big items (pram and cot/crib)
> 
> The choice of stuff available is almost overwhelming - worse than weddings!
> 
> I haven't got all of my big items either! I keep buying stuff I don't need like blankets and cot mobiles (why do I need 2?!).......
> 
> Do you know what pushchair you want to get?
> xClick to expand...

Nope not really - my mum has been doing a bit of research but it's a tough one as the choice seems infinites


----------



## melissasbump

I think they only have things for a certain amount of time, so get a "job lot" of an item, and once its gone its gone. Thats how it appears to be according to their fb page. There is a britax car seat shown on there from 9 months upwards reduced from £150 to £50, thats almost worth considering too for the future! 
Tell you what Hann il order it and if i dont get frauded then il let you know! lol


----------



## Popcorn11

Hann12 said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> its a local sheffield company so you will pay more for the delivery ( as per the size of the item apparently) but it looks legit to me! I might get the mamaand papas swing, think Hanns got her eye on it too!
> 
> 
> Its almost too good to be true isn't it?! The swing is the one I wanted to get, my only worry is that it turns out to be either not that or that they take my card details and run with them! The website looks genuine and there is nothing online to say its dodgy though. I've had a google search. Its definitely new stuff?Click to expand...

It says 'nearly new' on the website front page


----------



## melissasbump

Popcorn11 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> its a local sheffield company so you will pay more for the delivery ( as per the size of the item apparently) but it looks legit to me! I might get the mamaand papas swing, think Hanns got her eye on it too!
> 
> 
> Its almost too good to be true isn't it?! The swing is the one I wanted to get, my only worry is that it turns out to be either not that or that they take my card details and run with them! The website looks genuine and there is nothing online to say its dodgy though. I've had a google search. Its definitely new stuff?Click to expand...
> 
> It says 'nearly new' on the website front pageClick to expand...

oh yeah says like "as good as new" or somthing.


----------



## Doodlepants

I just saw someone on the thread say it's second hand- I thought it was all new. I suppose it's better if you live near and can go and see the condition for yourself xx


----------



## curlew

Hi all

I have just done 3 hours ironing and am having a rest so thought I'd log in and see what you were all up to.

Starry - hope your appointment goes well today.

Sherri - hope all goes well for you. Sounds rather scarey but looks as though they are getting you to the right place to look after you and the baby.

Tor - things seem to be quite hectic for you, hope your potential buyers were interested in your house.

Clare - have fun shopping. I used to love bluewater when I lived near London. I now have Livingstone within 45 minutes away which is quite similar.

Anna - Sorry your feeling a bit poorly.

Melissa - enjoy your shopping in Ipswich - and buying your big knickers!! I can't help with the boy/girl Im afraid as I am hopeles at these things.

Dragon - Sorry to hear that Harry's asthma is so bad. Hopefully he will get a referral to a specialist soon.

Hann - sounds like you have a busy but interesting weekend ahead.

Kelzy - glad your new painkillers seem to be working.

Popcorn - welcome to beach bumps.

Doodles - hope you had a nice lunch out. Love the blanket. You are doing so well getting all the nursery ready. I am so desperate to get DS room done so he can move and we can get on with sorting the babies room. Once I have got everything in there I already have I can then start sorting out what I still need. I have bought a couple of bits in M&S sale for the baby but am trying to resist buying too much at this stage.

Airasie - glad you had a good day with Saraya, but sorry to hear you are feeling so poorly.

Sofie - the cot you have chosen is lovely and the colours will be really nice with it.

Right I'd better get on with some more ironing. Anouther couple of hours before I collect DS from school.


----------



## Hann12

Doodlepants said:


> I just saw someone on the thread say it's second hand- I thought it was all new. I suppose it's better if you live near and can go and see the condition for yourself xx

Doodle - I think thats right, I would want to see the condition. I think I'll leave it for now. I'm very untrusting though clearly! 
Just been a bought myself some Dior foundation to cover my awful skin!!


----------



## DragonMummy

@doodle - yeah I got the gingerbread moses basket as well. such a sucker...

Mel & Hann - me and Harry spent ages in m&p playing with the swings and we didn't really like that starlight one. It just seemed too much with the swnging the music and the lights....

You will all be thrilled to hear that i have managed to not be completely pointless today. I have stripped Harrys be and the sheets are in the wash, done 2 other wash loads, taken him to the gp and got him some new stronger puffers, posted my parcel, made us a delicious lunch of crumpets with marmite and melted cheese (plus a pile of carrot sticks for him) and dusted the living room.

I now require a nap. But it is justified at least!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Nearly finished Jakes hooded cardigan....Just need to do the button hole borders and sow it all up.

Then I think I will make him a patch work blanket but out of wool in brown and blue to go with his nursery!

:happydance:


----------



## BlueViolet

Tor, good luck with the showing :) From my experience, too much air freshener can aggravate allergies. My husband couldn't stay more than a minute in a house we viewed last summer due to the aggressive air freshener. We much preferred the smell of fresh baked cookies or fresh air from an open window. But it's rather cold to air out the place, so it's understandable. 

Clarea, I'm glad you're off from work. Yey! Congrats on scoring a cot. That's a big purchase! Have fun with more shopping! :) 

Anna, feel better soon! 

Bb, Indian food sounds delicious. Glad your husband's MRI went well. 

Mel, congrats on 22 weeks and for maybe having a baby boy! It will be exciting to see if your interpretation of the scan will be confirmed. I honestly can't tell based on the picture. When I enlarge it, it's a bit fuzzy. I'm sure you were able to see a much clearer version when you were there. 

DM, hope Harry feels better soon! Poor kid to be dealing with inhalers so young. Also, it's great you're being productive. I can't say the same for today...

Hann, wow, you've got a busy weekend planned. Have fun! 

Kelzy, glad your painkillers are working. Good luck with your upcoming scan!

Popcorn, welcome to the thread! 

Doodle, I can't open the link, but I'm sure it's pretty. I have a ton of blankets too. 

Aaisrie, hope you feel better and try to have fun at the reception. Hope the food is yummy!

Sk, love the giraffe on the cot. How cute!

Curlew, you're a better wife than me. I hate ironing. 

I don't want to do anything today except sleep. I had my allotment of coffee for the day and still no energy. I tried taking the dog out and nearly fell, which isn't fun. The massive snow piles have melted and our yard is muddy and disgusting. At the bottom of the deck stairs there was a big patch of ice (the only remaining ice in the whole backyard had to be there of all places). Of course I start sliding on it and the dog is so eager to get to the yard that he starts pulling on the leash. I yell at him to stay and try to get my footing. Fortunately, I didn't fall, but that was a close one. Then we walked around the mushy yard. The melted snow unearthed a bunch of mushy dog crap....ughhh. Collecting dog poop from the yard is one of the most disgusting things ever! I'm sure it will be a close competition between that and poopy diapers once the baby is born. Sorry for grossing you guys out.


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> @doodle - yeah I got the gingerbread moses basket as well. such a sucker...
> 
> Mel & Hann - me and Harry spent ages in m&p playing with the swings and we didn't really like that starlight one. It just seemed too much with the swnging the music and the lights....
> 
> You will all be thrilled to hear that i have managed to not be completely pointless today. I have stripped Harrys be and the sheets are in the wash, done 2 other wash loads, taken him to the gp and got him some new stronger puffers, posted my parcel, made us a delicious lunch of crumpets with marmite and melted cheese (plus a pile of carrot sticks for him) and dusted the living room.
> 
> I now require a nap. But it is justified at least!

Thats really good to know DM. I need to go and have a look but its good to get your perspective and actually Harrys too. Will have a think again now!


----------



## DragonMummy

We were like something from the Tom Hanks film Big.... I can't bend over (as I am sure you are all experiencing) so we were sat cross legged on the floor surrounded by all sorts of lullaby playing shite, pulling it all about and hitting the buttons.


----------



## MrsWez

Anna, I hope you feel better soon.

DM, sorry Dragon isn't feeling to well. But congrats on a productive day. Mine is just starting.

Welcome Popcorn!

Mel, I couldn't tell, but I never can

Aaisrie, hope you're feeling better and have fun at the reception.

BV, that is why I don't miss living in Watertown, NY. I HATE SNOW! And doggie poo. Which is why I have cats and an automatic litter box. :haha:

AFM, a lazy day so far working 12-8. What a miserable shift, kills the whole day. :growlmad: I had an awful dream that I lost my baby last night. I woke up crying my eyes out. He promptly gave me a kick to let me know he was okay but it was really scary. :nope:


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> We were like something from the Tom Hanks film Big.... I can't bend over (as I am sure you are all experiencing) so we were sat cross legged on the floor surrounded by all sorts of lullaby playing shite, pulling it all about and hitting the buttons.

ha ha I can imagine! I need to do that too.

I'm so annoyed, I'm going to a mid week wedding in newcastle at the end of May and went on to book tickets yesterday and it was £24 return and didn't book them as wanted to double check the times, so then went back on today and they have increased the price to £56! What a joke! Not impressed. The wedding is on a weds middle of the week too so we have to go up after work on the Tuesday night and take the Wednesday and Thursday off work (and the Monday is a bank hol anyway). I'm taking the full week off but Greg can't. So now with the holidays (4 days for me, 2 for Greg), the trains at £112 for 2 of us, and the accomodation at £170 for 2 nights, plus taxis when we are there, its costing us a small fortune. Not to mention the fact I'll be almost 9 months pregnant! 
I love a good wedding but Newcastle mid week is not great!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> We were like something from the Tom Hanks film Big.... I can't bend over (as I am sure you are all experiencing) so we were sat cross legged on the floor surrounded by all sorts of lullaby playing shite, pulling it all about and hitting the buttons.
> 
> ha ha I can imagine! I need to do that too.
> 
> I'm so annoyed, I'm going to a mid week wedding in newcastle at the end of May and went on to book tickets yesterday and it was £24 return and didn't book them as wanted to double check the times, so then went back on today and they have increased the price to £56! What a joke! Not impressed. The wedding is on a weds middle of the week too so we have to go up after work on the Tuesday night and take the Wednesday and Thursday off work (and the Monday is a bank hol anyway). I'm taking the full week off but Greg can't. So now with the holidays (4 days for me, 2 for Greg), the trains at £112 for 2 of us, and the accomodation at £170 for 2 nights, plus taxis when we are there, its costing us a small fortune. Not to mention the fact I'll be almost 9 months pregnant!
> I love a good wedding but Newcastle mid week is not great!Click to expand...

ooh Hann thats not good, have you tried other websites for the train tickets?

I CANT BELIEVE YOU ARE ALL SITTING ON THE FENCE RE THE SCAN PIC! LOL:wacko:

DM glad you have had a productive day today and Harry has got his puffers.

Ive overdone it a bit today, took the dog for a really long walk this morning then went to Ipswich which involves me walking to the train station then walking from the station the other end then all the way back again, in all ive walked close to 7 miles today and my legs are killing me now. On sofa with feet up now will probably pretty much stay here for the rest of the day!
Fish and chip supper later yummy my fave!

On the other hand am pleased as acomplished what i wanted to today so thats a good thing x


----------



## fifi-folle

You're not the only one who's overdone it! I only work Mon-Thurs so today in theory is my day off, except I think I forgot. Instead I have cleaned all the floors in the house, both bathrooms, done washing, shopping, baked bread, made a choc banana loaf, made quiche for tomorrow (SIL and MIL are coming up, urgh, but getting lots of baby clothes from SIL so I suppose they are welcome!) and made macaroni cheese for tonight's dinner. Exhausted now!!!! And I am going into Edinburgh to meet up with friends from uni (10 years ago). Somehow need to make myself look presentable, don't think I've got enough time!
Tor: hope the viewing went well! In Scotland we generally conduct our own viewings so when one set of viewers were really late we assumed they weren't coming so started preparing dinner, they turned up whilst we were cooking in the shiny new kitchen and they happened to be the couple that bought the flat! We had about 30 viewers round in the space of 10 weeks! Probably co-incidence but they really seemed to like it, especially as some of the ingredients came out of the garden :D Wouldn't like to go through selling/buying again though, it's sooo stressful, but lovely once you're settled in your new place (my original due date 16/7 is one year to the day since we moved in here!)
Hope everyone is well, reading regularly but being useless at replying. 
Sherri hope they get you to Vancouver safely!


----------



## melissasbump

Doodles, there is a thread in tri two directly aimed at you!


----------



## Starry Night

Just got back from my scan and it's GREAT news!! The bleed is completely gone and my abruption has healed. :happydance: It's not back to functioning capability but has scarred. The specialist said my placenta is still working properly and as my baby is measuring on the big side it's clear he's getting the nutrients he needs. Also, my blood tests to see if I have a clotting disorder have come back negative!

The only cause for concern is my one uterine wall seems to be not delivering as much blood as it should (the other is fine) which could potentially lead to reduced growth in the future. The specialist said the risk is minimal as everything else is exactly as it should be but I'm going back in a month for another scan just to make sure.

The technician did show us a 3-D image of our baby's face and he looks like me! He definitely has my nose and his face really looks how my siblings and I did as newborns. Confirms my interpretation of the 20 week scan. And he has the most perfect baby lips....:cloud9:


----------



## MrsWez

My 22 week bump

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/bump.jpg


----------



## MrsWez

Great news starry!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Just had some news on one of my friends....

She was taken into hospital 2 days ago because he had high BP, reduced fetal movements, baby measuring on the small side and blood and food wasn't getting to her little girl.

I got an update today to tell me that her little girl has been born by emergancy c-section at 31 weeks gestation.

As far as I know mummy is doing fine but her little girl is smaller than they expected her to be but is fighting!

Please send some prayers for her little girl to keep fighting!

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

Very nice bump, Mrs Wez! And I really like your top.


----------



## melissasbump

Great news Starry!!

Great bump Wez! 

SK, Sending love and prayers to your friend and her little fighter x


----------



## BlueViolet

Fifi, wow you've been a busy bee! 

Starry, glad you don't have a clotting disorder. It's great the 4D scan was so detailed. He sounds adorable.

Wez, great bump! :) 

SK, hope your friend and her little girl are well! 

I officially just mooned the neighbors :dohh: . I was out in the front yard taking care of the dog poop (I figured it's best to get it out of the way). Meanwhile, as I'm bending down I'm feeling my pants slide down and I caught a slight breeze. I had gloves on that were icky, so I didn't want to touch my pants until I was done and removed the gloves. I figured the neighbors weren't out, so I should just finish up really fast and then pull up my pants. Just as I was thinking that, a neighbor's car drives by and then another...turned out they came home for their lunch break just in time to see my exposed butt crack. Big ops there! :rofl:


----------



## Starry Night

BlueV - maybe they liked it! You know, dinner and a show. ;)


----------



## SugarBeth

Yesterday was my V-day! Yay! I was hoping to get my husband to take a picture of my V-day bump, but we've been so busy that we still haven't done it. 

Anyone else addicted to milk? I can't seem to stop chugging it. I couldn't drink it at all before I was pregnant because I was lactose intolerant but now I seem to not have that problem at all and can't stop drinking. 

Couldn't resist the urge anymore, I made ravioli today. I've been wanting it so badly for months and last night they were on sale. So I made them this morning and just tried to put minimal sauce on it. I'm sure it's going to still eat holes in my stomach for two days and make me cry, but it does taste so good!


----------



## Starry Night

Mmmm....ravioli.....I love that stuff....both those with the meat stuffing and the ricotta cheese with spinach. Yummy!!

That reminds me...I haven't had lunch yet...


----------



## BlueViolet

You mean my talk of mooning the neighbors hasn't left with you without an appetite? LOL


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks ladies. I feel huge. The shirt is from motherhood maternity. I got it from a friend for free. 

I'll keep your friend and her little fighter in my thoughts and prayers, sofie.

BV, I agree with Starry you gave dinner and a show. 

Starry I think it's so cute that LO looks like you. I think mine looks like DH.


----------



## Starry Night

There's a running joke in our family and amongst close friends that my family's genes are very dominant. Children tend to strongly resemble the parent from my family even if it means trumping what is typically a strong gene. My SiL is dark but my nephew is fair and so strongly resembles my own sister that people often mistake him as hers! (Thankfully, SiL is in on the joke and takes it in stride when strangers start complimenting my sister on how cute our nephew is)


----------



## MrsWez

LOL, Starry. I take after my father's side even though my mother is from the phillipines so we'll see how LO turns out. I would love for him to look like Aaron. He has the most beautiful eyes and dark hair.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

This is an update from MummyMarsh in her Second Tri Thread....

thanks again for stories and support... i had the amniocentesis in london. prognosis for baby is extremely poor...... he has a 10% chance of survivng pregnancy and if he did then probably would survive long after birth and will be severely brain damage

We are all thinking of you MummyMarsh!

:hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: to mummymarsh. How devastingly sad for her and her baby. I couldn't imagine going through that. I know in the loss section there are threads of things to do to remember baby.


----------



## DragonMummy

Poor MM. Such a terrible ordeal for anyone to have to go through. 

Starry omg that is such brilliant news - so pleased for you

wez tres sexy bump - lovely pic

SK how big was baby? my friend at work had her little boy at 30 weeks and he's a right bruiser now!


----------



## Blue_bear

Bigs hugs to mummymarsh....

AFM -We decided we would go and look for some inspiration for the nursery today, we weren't exactly sure what we were looking for but i knew i would know what i wanted when i saw it :)

I couldnt decide if i want to go with large fun animals or cars, planes etc...hubby wanted cars and planes so that made my mind up!!

Have put a couple of piccys on FB of the start of it if anyone is interested in looking....

Also, babbys grandad has written a poem about him that i would like to somehow stensil on the wall, any suggestions of how i could try and go about this??


----------



## MrsWez

Sounds like a lovely nursery, blue bear. We are doing the animal/sports.


----------



## Doodlepants

Happy V day for yesterday Sugar!

Starry- that's such great news about your scan, really really pleased for you, you must be so relieved!

Great bump pic Wez!

Blue- I saw the pics on FB- they look really good! I can't help with the stencil thing I'm afraid..... Sofie's quite crafty- may have an idea?

:rofl: Dinner and a show Blue!

Thinking of you today Sherri- I hope you get there safely and are ok :hugs:

So sad to hear about MM- I can't imagine what she must be going through, I'm so so sad for her :(

AFM- Lunch was really good. I have spent the rest of the afternoon playing tetris (spelling!) with Holly's room, she has so much stuff, it looks really cluttered. I've decided to get a great big chest so we can chuck everything in there and shut the lid- there's toy boxes everywhere atm and it's driving me crazy!..... Me thinks they won't be able to share a room for long!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

BB can I interest you in some Next little digger items? :rofl: Actually i have some more baby bits if you would like them? A few items didn't sell on ebay. x

Really can't face paying ebay listing fees.... they are just out to rape your bank accounts....


----------



## Doodlepants

For those of you not on facebook, Anna's in hospital again. She has raised bp and protein, bubs is ok. Hopefully she'll be allowed out tomorrow
xx


----------



## Blue_bear

I wont say no DM :) Will let you know about the little digger bits, have you got any piccys of it? x


----------



## DragonMummy

You can see most of it on my fb album our new house. He's only used it all for 6 months... Will be asking for money for it though, all cost a fortune!


----------



## mummySS

:wave: everyone! Hope you've all had / are having a good day. Yay it's the weekend! I've had a long week workwise and i'm so glad it's over :) Plus am getting so upset by the Japan quake. Some of the footage is just heart-wrenching... 

Sherri - i hope you and baby are both ok hun, sounds like hospital is the best place to be right now and they will take good care of you. Will you have web access there? Will be thinking of you... x

Tor - you're also moving house, how exciting! Did you find a new place yet? and how did the viewings go?

Clare - how was bluewater?? any good purchases?

Anna - poor you, sorry to hear you're in hospital again. Big :hugs:

Starry - so pleased to hear the scan went well! you must be so relieved... And how cute that he looks like you! congrats :)

Melissa - what are you seeing at the cinema tonight? And soz, i am hopeless at guessing the gender from scan pics, i can never make out anything apart from blurs and blobs, lol.

DM - poor Dragon, must be scary for him. How did it go at the docs? And you must be exhuasted... :(

Hann - good luck for bridesmaid shopping tomorrow!

Kelzy - glad the new painkillers are working a bit better!

Popcorn - welcome :flower:

Aaisrie - :hugs: sorry to hear you still feel shit, glad you made it out of hosp for Saraya's birthday. I went to a wedding reception when i was really sick - i took snacks with me and had to keep running to the loos to chunder. I didn't last long but i'm glad i showed my face. maybe you can just go for a bit...

Doods - gorgeous blanket!

Curlew - happy ironing :haha:

BlueV - sounds like you're getting sick of the snow - and the dog poop! I am pmsl at the mooning!

Wez - gorgeous bumpage! i love your top too. 

Fifi - i read all your post but the main thing that sticks out is mmmm chocolate banana loaf :haha:. Enjoy your evening with uni mates.

Sof - hope your friend and baby are doing well. And thanks for the update on Mummymarsh.... Thinking of you MM xx

Sugar B - happy V day! Omg, why dont you live nearer me. I wanna come over for dinner, your food always sounds amazing! Hope the ravioli goes down well. 

Blue b - i love the stencil pics! what you've done so far looks adorable.

xxx


----------



## MrsWez

Get well soon, Anna!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> Poor MM. Such a terrible ordeal for anyone to have to go through.
> 
> Starry omg that is such brilliant news - so pleased for you
> 
> wez tres sexy bump - lovely pic
> 
> SK how big was baby? my friend at work had her little boy at 30 weeks and he's a right bruiser now!

she weighed in at 2 pounds 6 oz

:flower:


----------



## Doodlepants

Has anyone here got BT vision?

I'm with sky and quite frankly I'm getting fed up with having to pay them £100 a month for crap tv, expensive calls and the slowest broadband EVER! Oh and phoning them every single month about one f-up or another is getting tiring. The latest- it froze while in the last 15 seconds of something I was bidding on that I'd been watching for a week. Peed off doesn't cut it :(

Oh, the fact that since Holly went to bed I've been made to sit here and watch fifa, that crappy sports programme, top gear and now the news.......

Oh I am a happy girl today aren't I?!!

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Doodle we just got Virgin, am well impressed so far and cheaper for all 3 (phone, tv and broadband) than we were paying just for bb and phone. The internet is super fast too. Think like sky you pay extra for the channels you want and if you want to be able to record but i cant see that it would be that much.....

DM, just had a look at your pics, would def be interested in the rug but i cant remember what else is was you were shifting from that range?!


----------



## Starry Night

:cry: Crushed to hear about mummymarsh's news. Definitely will be thinking of her and her family and the little guy.

Get well soon, Anna. :hugs: Glad to hear that baby is OK.

BT vision sounds like Bell over here in Canada. It pretty much has the monopoly over everything (I don't know how many TV stations and newspapers it owns) and charges an arm and a leg for satellite, phone and internet. Even then people are always getting billed wrong and good luck getting it fixed! DH and I decided to go with a basic cable company as it was MUCH cheaper packages and cable doesn't give out when the weather is bad. And when we decided to quite the cable portion of the package they were very good about it and took it off the bills right away.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

This is my friends little girl....

Bliss Alexandra Samual - Born 11/03/11 - 17:07pm - Weighing a tiny 2lb 6oz



She is doing well, she tried to breathe on her own and she cried her little heart out when she was born....

:cloud9:


----------



## MrsWez

she's so tiny! I wish her and her mom all the best, it's a long journey for them but the end result is amazing I'm sure.


----------



## Starry Night

What a little darling! All the best to your friend and her baby. :flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

Aw very cute sk


I have toothache. I am dentist phobic and haven't been since my parentls last dragged me at 16. i am nearly 31....

I went when i was about 24 as i had to have my wisdom teeth out and the guy i saw just made things worse - i was terrified and tense - he was scraping and the tooth had a cavity and i was convinced he was going to hit a nerve - and he pushed me down on the chair and shouted HOLD STILL! in a scary German accent that made me wonder if his hobby might be persecuting jews....

I know it's free but DH has "tidied" my NHS exemption card.... wonder how I get another one...


----------



## Tor81

DM, hope Harry is feeling*better, does he use a nebuliser?

Hann, sounds like you've got a busy weekend ahead, exciting though. Annoying about the train tickets, I always get that with flights, ggrrr!

Welcome Popcorn! Is that your username because you crave it? It's all my Mum ate when she was pregnant with me, surprised I don't smell of butterscotch!! *

Nice bump MrsWez.

Starry, that's fantastic news, you must be so relieved.*

Doodle, I don't know which Sky channels you need but I've got freesat which is exactly the same as sky+ but missing sky one & living, at least they're the only ones I miss sometimes, but not enough to pay a monthly subscription for television.

Thanks everyone for the advice on house selling, will have to start baking cookies! Feel free to keep the advice coming, the sooner we sell the better, my unused nesting instinct is eating away at me, I NEED baby's house to start settling into. :)

Didn't make it back to Bristol tonight, by the time DH & I got home from work it was 7.30pm so we just got takeaway and a DVD so decided to stat in our own bed tonight, just means we've got a early start tomorrow to get down and set up for my grandparents party.

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Tor he has a steroid inhaler morning and night plus a ventolin inhaler for when he's wheezy. He's had to go on the nebuliser at the GP surgery a couple of times. Am hoping Asthma Nurse will be able to help him. Hate seeing my baby frightened....


----------



## kelzyboo

Awww DM, hopefully the inhalers will sort it out. I hate that nebuliser, they stick me on it everytime i wheeze a little and its so loud in my surgery, also they leave the door open so the whole waiting room can see me stuck on the bloody loud machine, hate it lol

Thinking of mummymarsh and her little boy xx

Hope anna's ok, glad baby's doing well xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Hope everyone has a nice weekend! My hubby is home from his business trip, so I'm happy :) 

Anna, hope you get better soon!

Mummymash, best wishes in these tough times. 

DM, hope dragon's asthma gets better. 

SK, that is one tiny and adorable baby. She sounds like a fighter :)


----------



## Starry Night

Asthma is no fun. My younger sister was diagnosed with it as a young teen. I remember there were days my sister could only like on the couch, just wheezing as she had maxed out the daily dosage with her inhaler. Hope dragon feels better soon.


----------



## Tor81

I mentioned the nebuliser neckers my little brother was VERY poorly with asthma and it was only the home nebuliser that really gave him any relief, much better than inhalers.

xx


----------



## mummymarsh

hi mummies- not lept up to date with you and this thread very well last few days and i just come on and seen all your support.. thanks so much it really means alot.....

we are doing suprisingly well considering, trying to keep things as normal as possible for lilly..... 

the next few weeks are going to be the hardest of my life but i have an amzing husband and daughter and lots of friends to keep us afloat....

i just wish i wasnt so far on in the pregnancy for these problems to be picked up on!

as of monday i am 24 weeks and my baby boy has to be officially named and given a funeral or hospital service and death registered, as morbid as it all sounds i actually think this all helps with the grieving process the thought of lossing him a couple of weeks before this and by law he doesnt need any would be more heartbreaking i think.... 

i am petrified of going into labour and giving birth to him knowing i wont be able to keep him but im desperate to hold him and tell him i loved him so much and so sorry....
:cry::cry:

i hope you are all well and enjoying your pregnancies and things are going great....
xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## foxforce

mummymarsh sending you all the strength, courage and big hugs. So good to know you have lots of support from friends and family, I can't begin to imagine what your going through.
:hug: :hug: 

Take care xxxx


----------



## BlueViolet

MM, you are a strong brave woman. I'm glad you have lots of support from family. Big :hugs: !


----------



## MrsWez

mummymarsh, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I'm so sorry you are having to deal with the loss of your precious baby boy.


----------



## mummySS

:hugs: mummymarsh, stay strong, we are here if you need us x x x


----------



## Hann12

Mummymarsh - I can't even imagine what you are going through. I am so sorry that this has happened to you and your family, and especially to your poor baby. I just hope that you have plenty of support to get you through the next few weeks and months. We are here if you need us. My thoughts are with you xxxx


----------



## Britt11

Mummymarsh, no mother should have to go through this. My heart breaks for you :cry: You are a strong woman and seem to have an amazing outlook. Your are in my thoughts and when you are ready we are all here for you.
keep up the strength and courage, sending you the biggest :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Mummymarsh your story just breaks my heart as I'm sure it does anyone on here. To lose a baby in the early stages is hard enough, but at this late stage when you have bonded and fallen in love is just the cruellest thing that could happen to anyone. However I do think it is nice that he will be registered and buried - that must make it easier to deal with the grief. The fact that he is actually a real, legally recognised person. You and your family are in my thoughts and I am just so, so sorry for your loss. I hope your little boy sleeps peacefully x


----------



## Doodlepants

Mummy Marsh, I'm so so sorry that you're going through this. I really don't know what to say other than I am heartbroken for you and feel so sad that this is happening.
I'll be thinking of you, and am always here if you need anything or want to talk.
Take care hun xxxx


----------



## curlew

Mummy Marsh - I am so sorry you are going through this. :hug:


----------



## Blue_bear

Big hugs MM xxx


----------



## Hann12

Just watched 23 week babies and wish I hadn't. Its so sad :(


----------



## Tor81

MummyMarsh, I just want to add my best wishes for you & your family, it is so very very sad. I hugely admire how well you seem to be coping.

xx


----------



## Tor81

Hann, that's it, you've made my decision, I'm deleting that program before I end up watching it.

xx


----------



## mummySS

Hann/Tor you should watch Take Me Out on itv+1, it's absolute car crash and it'll make you laugh :) 

How is everyone today? I'm knackered, went shopping today and bought our first baby purchase! Mamas & papas have a lovely travel cot reduced from 65 to 39 squids, so we couldn't resist!
EDIT: here's the cot if anyone's interested:
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-classic-travel-cot/4272567/type-i/ 

Also had a play around with prams in John Lewis - think we'regonna go for the iCandy Cherry, really loved it!

Xx


----------



## Hann12

Tor = delete it for sure. Its just not a nice watch. I hope my baby stays in me for many more weeks!

Mummy - weirdly I am now watching take me out! Its hideous but funny! Really like the icandy cherry - looks like a good one to me! I saw that you were out shopping - well done on your first purchase! We had our cotbed and dresser delivered today, still in the box till next week though! 
Think we found a bridesmaid dress today:
https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_008010433147_-1
Apart from that no news from me really. Greg is out so I'm in alone.
Feeling quite emotional after seeing that programme and hearing mummymarshs story, its so sad :(


----------



## mummySS

Wow the dress is gorgeous! Love it. How exciting you got your stuff delivered! It's all starting to feel very real...

Yes how funny is take me out! Can't believe that guy just had his mum on, lol


----------



## Hann12

Thanks - yes think I lucked out with the dress!

Like the travel cot, haven't decided whether to get one yet but thats a bargain!

Take me out is ridiculous, the guy that had his mum on clearly just went for the girl with the least clothes on, you could tell his mum wasn't very impressed at his choice!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Whoop! Starting the nursery tomorrow!

So excited!

:flower:


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, that is a beautiful dress! Looks like one you can wear again after the wedding :) 

We've been busy taking care of some house projects. It felt good to be productive. Now I'd like to pick out a car seat. Last time we tried researching we kept shooting down a bunch of choices due to bad reviews. Hopefully, we'll find something that's good and maybe on sale :)


----------



## Squeeker

I bought our cloth diapers today!

22 pocket diapers (Bum Genius AIO) with 45 inserts, a roll of disposable liners, a bucket of organic detergent, and a diaper pail for $300. They're second hand, but in IMPECCABLE condition! :thumbup:

Mummymarsh, your story is heartbreaking. I am so sorry you have to go through this. Be strong...


----------



## Starry Night

Sofie - that is exciting! What sorts of colours are you using?

mummyss - I like the 'travel cot'! (We call them playpens) I was told they can be a waste of money but I know we plan on traveling out to DH's brother's house a lot and baby will need somewhere to sleep. We will need to travel back to my parents' now that we're moving but they have a playpen at their house.

Hann - great selection for the bridesmaid dress! You can't event tell it's a bridesmaid dress. It looks like a regular cocktail/evening gown.

I'm excited. My mom said she and my dad have decided to buy our travel system (stroller + infant car seat) as our shower gift. We registered for one at Babies R Us but SEARS is having a sale for similar quality strollers so they're much, much cheaper. 

I'm now on the lookout for more Beatrix Potter-type things to add to the nursery. I was so afraid of going overboard that now I realize I don't really have anything -- just the quilt my mom is making and the lamp we ordered on Ebay. Two items does not a theme make....However, Peter Rabbit stuff isn't really popular over here so we have to order everything online. A lot of it is only in the UK so the shipping costs alone make it tough to justify.


----------



## Tor81

MummySS, DH & I love Take Me Out, it's our guilty pleasure! Think it makes us feel extra intelligent!

Hann, love the dress, how many bridesmaids are there?

SK, enjoy starting on the nursery *today, I'm so jealous. :)

I didn't look at the clock but I woke up from a nightmare last night (that I was bleeding) & didn't get back to sleep for hours, off out now for a Full English!

xx


----------



## Hann12

Tor - that is very weird because I had the same nightmare! Not nice!
There are 3 of us as bridesmaids. The dress is definitely one I could wear again so I'm happy.

Squeeker - well done on the purchases

Blue violet - we went with a maxi cosi, it looks good!

About to have a sausage sandwich then get up to watch the rugby at twickenham. Hopefully it will be good and a nice day.

Hope everyone has a good Sunday, will be on later!


----------



## curlew

Morning all

Hann the dress is beautiful and so good for after the event as a lovely coctail/LBD.

Starry - just had a quick look on ebay (USA) for you and there is loads of beatrix potter stuff which may help. https://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=b...+potter&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313 I love beatrix potter. Last October we took DS to the lake district and to all the beatrix potter places - he loved it.

Sofie and BV - well done on the house projects/starting the nursery. We need to get a July Beach Bumps nursey thread going so we can all post pics of the nurseries we have created.

Sqeeker - congrats on your purchase. I have to say I admire people who can do cloth diapers. 

Tor - sorry to hear about your nightmares :hugs:

AFM - we spent yesterday clearing the last of the stuff from the back bedroom so we are now planning to get the room cleaned (skirtings etc) and the prep work done for decorating during this week and then start painting next weekend. Hopefully get DS room done by beginning of April when it's our schools Easter holidays and move him in when we come back from Disneyland Paris. Then we can start on the nursery. It's so exciting as it all seems so real now.

Hope you all have a good sunday


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies, just had to post....

I'm so excited, yesterday my wonderful husband and I went shopping for baby things, our first real trip as we had said that we would wait until the 20 week scan to buy the big things (obivously I've been looking LOADS online!).

We chose the pram (iCandy Peach) and have decided on a swinging crib and then cotbed once the baby is older. It felt brilliant to be finalising our views on things and made is so real - I've got 18 weeks to go, feels like ages!!!

I was so worried that we hadn't bought anything yet and that other people seemed so far ahead but now I feel like we're on track and have some big decisions made.

So excited about people starting their nurseries as well - have a lovely weekend getting the rooms ready for the baby girls!

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Squeeker you might find the BG's too big for a new born, might be worth getting some small fitteds and wraps to see you through the early days.

It's Saraya's family birthday party today! Hoping my BIL can pop round and fix my tumbledryer because it's getting tough getting my cloth inserts dry in our cottage!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

The colours we have chos is cream and brown and a blue border....

We haven't got the paint yet we will be getting that on Tuesday so today I need to sand down his chest of draws the shelving unit and a bedding box so I can varnish them in walnut.....

Saves money that way but there is alot of crap in there like an old TV and an old desk which needs binning aswell.

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

I bought my Peter Rabbit lamp off Ebay. I've found other things I really like. It's always that blasted shipping charge! (our lamp was $50 but shipping was $60 as it was coming in from Taiwan or somewhere in that region). I did find a UK store that has some wall hangings that I really want. All the wall decos on Ebay are the kind you stick directly onto the wall but I've heard those can wreck the walls when you try to take them off. The UK store had wooden hangings with hooks on the back. They were about 9 UK Pounds each (the two together would be $30 CDN) which is reasonable enough but the shipping to Canada would bring the total to $70CDN.


----------



## Aaisrie

Starry I was getting PR stuff too, Saraya won't go to bed without hers and we have all the books etc!


----------



## Starry Night

Between Dh & I we have 4 of the books from when we were children. I'm excited to collect the rest. I definitely want to buy a stuffed Peter Rabbit doll/toy. My mom told me to hold off on buying more stuff though because she knows someone bought me something P.R-related for my shower.


----------



## Aaisrie

We have the special boxset with all the books plus I have 6 from when I was a child plus Saraya has a whole bunch of the kiddies versions - my favourite is a touch/feel book where the cabbage is crinkley and Jemima's cape is squishy etc She has a little stuffed Peter and will not sleep without him! She also has [on order] a custom PR cloth nappy!! Her fav character is Peter himself :]


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and my friend is supposed to be making me a custom PR bumper and quilt set!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm partial to Benjamin Bunny (that was the book I had). My mom is just about finished the quilt she made me. It features Peter Rabbit and Benjamin Bunny. So does the lamp I bought. I'm on the outlook for other characters add. I'm thinking Aunt Jemima (the goose) as she seems to be the easiest to find besides Peter and Benjamin.


----------



## Starry Night

This is what my quilt looks like. My mom has stitched it so the shapes are poofy and 3-D and she will be edging it some embroidery.
 



Attached Files:







Benjamin Panel.jpg
File size: 133.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea Jemima Puddle-Duck seems to be popular but a lot of it is quite girly too. I quite like Tom Kitten!! As a child I always loved Mrs Tiggywinkle!!


----------



## Starry Night

I would love to have both male and female characters in the nursery as I plan on reusing it for all my children and I may have a girl yet. Though I guess I can hold off on buying the girl characters just yet. My mom seems eager to make a new quilt for each child (I was originally going to keep the Peter Rabbit quilt in the nursery) so I might choose a more feminine one if I have a girl next.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thats such a cute quilt!! Youll probably want a new on for another child lol


----------



## Squeeker

Oh, I love Peter Rabbit! I have all of the books from when I was a kid, and I also had a set of baby dishes (plate, bowl, cup, silverware) that I loved. I'm surprised you can't find more of it any more; it's so classic!



> Squeeker you might find the BG's too big for a new born, might be worth getting some small fitteds and wraps to see you through the early days.

Thanks! Actually, we will be getting some newborn-sized diapers from a friend who is due with her first any day. By the time Dax is born, her baby will be on to the next size.

Plus, we'll be using disposables for the first week or so, as I don't think cleaning meconium out of a cloth diaper will be too fun.


----------



## BlueViolet

Starry, you can still have a theme if you pick up on the color scheme. I did a quick image search and I noticed the rabbit's light blue coat really stood out. You can use that along with a very small touch of orange (the carrot color) and some celery green. I think it would be gorgeous. I personally don't like overdoing it on one thing decor wise, so look at it on the bright side, you get to get creative to stay under budget. You can also order a poster or have someone draw or paint you a picture of it and frame it. If you have an old book you can cut apart, you can also frame a few of those pictures. It's going to look adorable! The quilt looks great already :)

Tor, it stinks you didn't get to sleep in. I hate nightmares. I woke up from a strange dream too. I dreamed someone was poking my finger probably for a glucose test. It felt so real that I couldn't get back to sleep either, even though it wasn't all that scary. 

Curlew, good luck with the decorating and painting. It usually takes a while, but it's so satisfying once you're done. 

Caz, congrats on getting your big items! 

Aaisrie, have fun at the birthday party :) 

SK, nice color scheme!


----------



## Starry Night

Aaisrie said:


> Thats such a cute quilt!! Youll probably want a new on for another child lol

That's what my mom said. I had forgotten that a child can get quite attached to their blankies. :dohh:

We're painting the walls a golden yellow to match the yellow on the quilt. We'll also be having a lot of green accents. My mom is also crocheting a blue blanket that is the same as Peter's jacket so I could do the blue thing as well. I've been trying to keep the room gender neutral. It's hard to plan out the nursery for a house we don't live in yet.

And I think Peter Rabbit stuff is hard to find because Disney seems to have a monopoly on the nursery themes at our stores here (I HATE Winnie the Pooh, lol). Beatrix Potter seems to be more popular in the UK. We even drove to one of the larger cities and scoured all the fabric stores we could find and there just wasn't anything! We only have ready access to the books.


----------



## Tor81

Hann, hope you're enjoying the rugby, lovely day to be out. I really hope that poor fox is ok!

Caz, well done on your productive shopping trip, we've had another browse this morning but not quite at the stage of buying yet.

Eve, hope Saraya enjoys her b'day party, are you having jelly & ice-cream?

Starry, love the quilt design, you can't go wrong with Peter Rabbit. :)

It's not good that there's a few of us having nightmares and not being able to get to sleep, not sure if it's directly pregnancy related or just the fact we must have lots on our minds.

xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Yey! My sister has just come round with a bath set for Jake!

Came with a baby bath, bath prop (for when they are older), Top & Tail bowl and bathing essentials box!

:happydance:

Nursery has been put on hold today as DH has been called out to work but tomorrow I will be sanding down the furniture ready to be varnished and clearing out all the stuff in there.

Then hopefully we can go and buy the paint and the border we want 

:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

Sofie - that's so great of your sister to bring those bathing things over!

Tor - I seem to get nightmares all the time! I do seem to be the type to get them more frequently anyways but since being pregnant I have some freaky, bizarro dream almost every night! It's not always about the baby but when it is about the baby, nine times out of ten I'm losing it. :( Or someone is trying to hurt me in order to get at the baby. The other times I dream about the baby he's here and alive but then I do something stupid to hurt him like lose him or drop him.


----------



## Clareabell

Hello - I have had a terrible weekend. This is how the events unfolded . . . . My parents landed back in the UK from OZ on Friday morning. By 9pm my dad was ringing me, I thought to tell me they were safely back home. It turns out he had received a call from his sisters saying that my Granny was dying and that he needed to come up to Scotland straight away. He wanted me to look for flights for him and my mum while he got home from Heathrow. After much googleing and many phone calls it was established that there was no availability. So there was no option but for them to drive there but neither of them could safely drive the 8 hours it takes due to jet lag so I had to call DH up and get him to finish work early and we drove the 8 long hours to Scotland arriving at midnight!!!

We were in Scotland yesterday (it was heavy snow) and we left early this morning getting back home this afternoon. To say I am tired is an absolute understatement! Im just glad I got to see my Granny and that my dad got there in time!

Am going for a long nap now! Hope everyone is well! I can see that more purchases and arrangements for the babies are being carried out!! Its so exciting! :)


----------



## melissasbump

Hi everyone hope all having good weekends. 

Clare yours doesnt sound much fun though am so sorry to hear about your granny xx:hugs:

Well as for me ive just got home and am shattered, we spent the day in London with my parents yesterday, after having a crappy night sleep friday due to OH coughing his guts up, yesterday was really nice though went to westfield (amazing shops!) didnt buy anything though, then we went up Regents St/Oxford st and we bought the baby a gorgous Hamleys teddy bear, i wanted one orignially with 2011 on the foot as they often do in there, but couldnt find one we liked so just got another lovely looking one. 
We wanted one for the babys first bear and hope its one of those they still have 20 years later much worn and loved!

Afterwards we went to Aldo Zillis restaraunt "ZILLI FISH " my mum got a deal on it, it was really nice food but the service wasnt great.

We had a great night sleep last night as i bought OH some nightime cough medicine which knocked him out for 10 hours so woke up refreshed this morning, we went to a car boot near us as there is a meat van and the prices are amazing, then went to my parents for lunch and just got home a short while ago
Am officially skint till friday now which is payday and not looking forward to getting up for work tomorrow but hey ho!

Hann hope you enjoyed the rugby, i like the shorts with big muscular legs poking out! oops did i say that out loud? lol
:dohh:


----------



## BlueViolet

Clarea, I'm sorry to hear about your grandma. You deserve a long nap after all that driving.

Mel, hope you get caught up with your sleep. Sounds like a packed weekend. Hope you won't catch your husband's cough. 

We just got back from Toys R Us and we got a car seat with the 20% off coupon. Yey! We got a Graco Smart Seat that's convertible. We'd like to get the Orbit stroller with the bassinet and that's quite a splurge. I couldn't also justify spending $400 on the matching infant car seat and then paying more for a toddler seat later. We're going to leave our car seat in the car, so I don't think it will be an issue. Our parents will be splitting the stroller purchase, which is a big help, so we're grateful. I'm just waiting for a coupon in the mail for that too. Can you tell I love a sale? hehe 

Tonight we're going out with the in-laws for Italian. I don't even care what I get for a meal as long as I end up with the Tiramisu for dessert. My heartburn has been just awful today, so I'm hoping the Tums will kick in soon.


----------



## Aaisrie

Squeeker said:


> Oh, I love Peter Rabbit! I have all of the books from when I was a kid, and I also had a set of baby dishes (plate, bowl, cup, silverware) that I loved. I'm surprised you can't find more of it any more; it's so classic!
> 
> 
> 
> Squeeker you might find the BG's too big for a new born, might be worth getting some small fitteds and wraps to see you through the early days.
> 
> Thanks! Actually, we will be getting some newborn-sized diapers from a friend who is due with her first any day. By the time Dax is born, her baby will be on to the next size.
> 
> Plus, we'll be using disposables for the first week or so, as I don't think cleaning meconium out of a cloth diaper will be too fun.Click to expand...

You can get liners but I found only the first poo was really meconium, especially as I was BF!

Tor - no jelly and icecream, lots of other stuff - we had bolognese jacket potatoes and salads and sausages and sausage rolls and spring rolls... bread, cake, pavlova, buns... you name it we had it!! Unfortunately I was just really ill so I struggled my way through the party for Saraya but could hardly stand for most of it...


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh poor you, Eve.... Its about time you got a bit of a break from all this shite now isn't it?

Tor I'm still sleeping weirdly. I can't make it past 4 or 5 without a sleep then I can't bloody sleep at night. Infuriating! 


Not much update from me. Went into town with some of my friends from the forum yesterday for lunch, then tea and cake which was lovely. I've made a few really close friends who all started TTC about the same time as me. All at different stages. One has a baby, then me, then one in early first tri and one still awaiting that elusive bfp. It's funny how I met them online and I now count them as three of my best friends. I guess they know me better than any of my other friends do, as I do them! 

MIL for roast lunch today, an hour in the car trying not to puke on the way back then straight to bed for a nap!


----------



## Aaisrie

Tell me about it DM... I'm 22w tomorrow and still feel so horrendously sick I can hardly move :(


----------



## DragonMummy

not fair is it - you should be able to enjoy your pregnancy :(


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive just got in from work, am absolutly pooped. Not much else going on this end really.

Got given a maxicosi cabriofix car seat and easyfix base by a girl at work yesterday, she says she doesnt want anything for it, but i feel bad its in really good condition! Her little boy wasnt in it long as, well he wasn't little very long! So bobby bonus for us really!


----------



## DragonMummy

happy day! we like a freebie.... 

Had a nap earlier and you were in my dream BB - v strange!


----------



## Tor81

Clare, so sorry to hear about your granny and your stressful weekend, make sure you get loads of rest to catch up. :hugs:

Mel, sounds like you've had a good weekend, I'd forgotten about those 2011 bears, i'll have to get one, the other 2011 thing I want is a set of coins but the set is so expensive from the royal mint so I've got everyone on the lookout for 2011 dates on coins!!

Eve, sorry you weren't feeling great for Saraya's party, the food sounds amazing though.

DM, so nice you've made such good friends through this site, the Internet isn't all evil! I'm actually still really good friends with a few girls I met on the Internet about 15 years ago (I won't give away what our mutual interest was!)

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooh Tor I want to know now!


----------



## MrsWez

I have been sick the last couple days. Dizzy, migraines, throwing up, fatigue. I don't know what's wrong but I'm going to call my doctor tomorrow. :(


----------



## Britt11

BlueViolet said:


> Clarea, I'm sorry to hear about your grandma. You deserve a long nap after all that driving.
> 
> Mel, hope you get caught up with your sleep. Sounds like a packed weekend. Hope you won't catch your husband's cough.
> 
> We just got back from Toys R Us and we got a car seat with the 20% off coupon. Yey! We got a Graco Smart Seat that's convertible. We'd like to get the Orbit stroller with the bassinet and that's quite a splurge. I couldn't also justify spending $400 on the matching infant car seat and then paying more for a toddler seat later. We're going to leave our car seat in the car, so I don't think it will be an issue. Our parents will be splitting the stroller purchase, which is a big help, so we're grateful. I'm just waiting for a coupon in the mail for that too. Can you tell I love a sale? hehe
> 
> Tonight we're going out with the in-laws for Italian. I don't even care what I get for a meal as long as I end up with the Tiramisu for dessert. My heartburn has been just awful today, so I'm hoping the Tums will kick in soon.

oh great job on the carseat, where did you get the 20% off coupon? online? We need to buy a second car base... and that would definitely be nice.

hope you had a nice dinner and the heartburn isnt too bad.

hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well. I cant believe how far along we all are, however I cant help but think of what poor Mummymarsh is going through, my heart breaks for her


----------



## Starry Night

My mom got to feel my baby kick today!

Aaisrie - sorry you're feeling so crappy. It really isn't fair that some have to put up with so much.


----------



## Tor81

DragonMummy said:


> Ooh Tor I want to know now!

hehe, bet you can't guess! (bear in mind I was about 15 so keep it clean!)

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girls sorry i havent replied at all, i was amitted to hospital friday and i wasnt let out of hospital till yesterday afternoon, i ended up in with high BP and 4+ Blood in my wee and they though i had a water infection and i also had 2+ protine as well which went to 1+ in the end and Flynn wasnt so active i only had like 3 kicks friday and 4 kicks saturday so they scaned me quick and he was fine just sleeping they said and then on saturday night Andy put his head on my tummy in the hospital and within 5mins Flynn kicked Andy 10 times lol lil bugger knows how to make me worry alot now just hope hes not like it when he is born, but anyway im out now and im feeling alittle better i got to go back to oxford tomorrow for my routine appointment and bloods so will see how that goes hopefully they wont want to keep me in again.

oh bad thing about this i only saw my dad 5mins on his birthday before i had to travel 45mins out of town to go to the hospital... so i couldnt spend time with my dad on his birthday


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks for all the support girls, I'm sure you're all sick of hearing me complain about being sick!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies!

Well today we are getting the paint! I am so bloody excited!

I am armed with the credit card (which is never a good idea) but needs must.

I just can't wait to start it and get everything organised in the nursery because everything we have bought is in that room and you can hardly move around because of all Jakes stuff!

I am sure DH will take a picture of me painting for you ladies :dohh:

:flower:


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone, not sure when I last posted! I am feeling good today, had a 11 hour sleep last night! I was shattered after the rugby and went to bed at 7.15pm!! It was a nice day but tiring! In work again now, funny how Mondays come round too fast. 

Sounds like you are all doing well. Aaisrie and mrs wez, I am so sorry you are both so sick still, that's rubbish - big hugs and hope it finally improves soon! 

DM - glad you had fun with your thread friends, I know what you mean though as I share loads more with you guys than with my friends here! 

I'll post a bump pic later. Sofie - enjoy the decorating! 
Will be on later properly!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good weekend.

Can't wait to see the painting pics Sofie!

AFM- Currently giggling at H who is doing gluing and sticking..... although she has given up on the glue and is wiping her nose and using that instead...... Gross!! A true young lady...!

I had my 25 week MW appointment this morning with my new MW- Who is much much better! Not much to report really- all my checks were fine, we talked about my birth plan- she's going to look into why I had to have an early induction etc ad we're going to discuss it more when I see her in 3 weeks. She says if I carry on as fit and healthy as I am now I can go to the birth centre! Yay!
She also felt Lorelai and said she's a 'good size'..... hopefully she won't be over 9lb!- 8lb6oz was big enough!
I'm not looking forward to my next appointment as it involves a blood test which I hate!

I'm feeling a lot better now I have a different midwife, my old one wasn't very forthcoming!
She also told me to go for a tour of the new birth centre so I'm going to book that in one weekend soon. 

Holly's still poorly so she's off again today, hopefully she'll get better soon!

Quite an uneventful week for me- I almost missed my appointment today- luckily M reminded me!

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

PS- Alparen has added new pics- they're uber cute!!
x


----------



## Starry Night

Anna - sorry you had such a trying weekend. :hugs: Glad to hear you're doing better and that Flynn is doing well.

Doodle - happy to hear the new midwife is working out so well. Maybe your daughter should get her booger glue patented. Could make a fortune. :winkwink:

AFM - I'm feeling energetic and good and happy and ready to go for the first time this entire pregnancy!! :happydance: I need to get some flat dress shoes (I only have heels) and I need to take advantage of this rare opportunity and go shopping. Yesterday, I helped tidy a bit around the house to prep for selling but was completely wiped from what was essentially a directorial role (telling my mom where to put stuff).


----------



## Annamumof2

Starry Night said:


> Anna - sorry you had such a trying weekend. :hugs: Glad to hear you're doing better and that Flynn is doing well.
> 
> Doodle - happy to hear the new midwife is working out so well. Maybe your daughter should get her booger glue patented. Could make a fortune. :winkwink:
> 
> AFM - I'm feeling energetic and good and happy and ready to go for the first time this entire pregnancy!! :happydance: I need to get some flat dress shoes (I only have heels) and I need to take advantage of this rare opportunity and go shopping. Yesterday, I helped tidy a bit around the house to prep for selling but was completely wiped from what was essentially a directorial role (telling my mom where to put stuff).

thanks hun

glad you got a bit of energy and all is doing well with you, how is bump?


----------



## DragonMummy

I did some housework today - laundry all done and bedsheets clean and washing-line fresh, plus shopping all done. Good times!


However my back and pelvis are now completely fekked. Bad times! :rofl:


Too much.....


Anyone else done their census? Found the question on my son's marital status a bit unnecessary and I ignored any voluntary questions. Thats 20 minutes of my life I'm not getting back but ho hum - is done now!


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> I did some housework today - laundry all done and bedsheets clean and washing-line fresh, plus shopping all done. Good times!
> 
> 
> However my back and pelvis are now completely fekked. Bad times! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Too much.....
> 
> 
> Anyone else done their census? Found the question on my son's marital status a bit unnecessary and I ignored any voluntary questions. Thats 20 minutes of my life I'm not getting back but ho hum - is done now!

oh no that reminds me i will need to get andy to do it on the net later...


----------



## BlueViolet

Aaisrie, hope you feel better. You deserve a break from all these pregnancy symptoms. 

Wez, hope you feel better too!

Britt, we got the 20% off coupon in the mail. I signed up for their rewards program and they've been sending the fliers. It was attached to the latest flier and works up until March 24th. At the back of the flier there is also a $20 off a car seat. 

Dinner last night was nice, except for asking for the steak to be well done and I got it back all pink. Normally, I wouldn't fuss, but I really couldn't eat it and the only other thing they served with it was a baked potato. Teaches me to order steak at an Italian place. Our waitress was nowhere in sight and while the owner was walking around I told her about the steak and she personally brought it back to the kitchen. That was really nice of her. The pumpkin pie also made up for waiting so long for dinner. Fortunately, the heartburn wasn't too awful. I guess the Tums worked.

The one thing that I wish I would have had a do-over is the conversation with the in-laws. My mother-in-law started by asking me if I had been following the news, to which I said no. I find the news too depressing nowadays and have fallen behind with the latest updates. That makes it look like I've been living under a rock, which is partially true. What was bad was I admitted to not having a clue and then she kept grilling, "Well, you must know about this? How could you not? What are you going to say to your students at tutoring? etc. etc." Meanwhile, my cheeks must have turned beet red and I sat there and I took it. I should have said, next time we have dinner, I'll make sure I'll do my homework and study up before hand, but I thought that would sound too cheeky. Plus, I tutor math, not current events. I don't think Algebra changes based on the latest events, but if somehow it will be affected, I'm sure my in-laws will let me know. So, now I'm hanging my head in shame and trying to catch up with some big headlines online and by watching the Daily Show. John Stewart cracks me up, so he's a winner in my book.

Tor, I'm guessing it was an interest group about a boy band. Let me know if I'm warm :)

Anna, glad you're back from the hospital. Hope you don't have to go back for a few months. 

SK, have fun shopping! 

Doodle, glad your appointment went well! I have one on Friday. What is the next batch of blood tests for? I hate those things.

Starry, have fun shoe shopping! I love shoes :) 

DM, hope your back feels better! Don't you just hate how our bodies are refusing to cooperate? Last week I brought the groceries in by myself and my arms were sore later that night. How sad!!! To be fair, I bought a lot of food because I went shopping on an empty stomach.


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie, sorry you are feeling so awful again. 

Anna, glad you're feeling better. 

Starry, I'm glad your mom got to feel baby!

BV, glad you had a good dinner. I would ask my mil what did math have to do with current events? Happy Pi day!

AFM, feeling a little better today. Dr. seems to think it my blood pressure. IDK what to think, I just want my head to stop spinning. Jonathan has been active as usual, although he seems to be resting a bit more in the afternoon. He's usually rolling around like crazy and kicking in the morning and evening and after I eat.


----------



## Aaisrie

I want to do the census... but I don't count because I'm in NI...


----------



## melissasbump

Ive been in bed all day with a migraine, that will teach me to overdo it at the weekend, had such a good one and feel like ive taken a big step backwards again. :(


----------



## DragonMummy

'Eve it's really not exciting. Its only about your house and who lives in it and what their job is. And what particular shade their skin is which I fail to see is anyones fekking business!


----------



## MrsWez

Mel, that sucks. I had a migraine and was dizzy all day Saturday. To the point I was throwing up, I went to bed in a dark room and didn't move until I felt better. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

DM I'm into genealogy so it's interesting to me because I've read so many from my ancestors!


----------



## DragonMummy

ah that makes sense!


----------



## Starry Night

Well, it seems someone has heard through the grapevine that we're planning on selling our house so we have a young couple coming today to check it out even before we have it on the market. Exciting yet nerve-wracking because we still have a few things to do before it's quite show-ready. So I hope they're willing to look over the few packing boxes stashed into the closet and the stuff in the backyard that still needs to be brought to the dump...

We won't be able to accept an offer or anything as the house has yet to be assessed and we're still waiting to hear back from our real estate agent (who said he's give us a break on his commission as we know him...he sold us this house and came to our wedding)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just thought I would let you know I am painting and dancing to Pink's new album!

DH walked in whilst I was doing it and nearly wet himself!

:dohh:


----------



## Doodlepants

@ Starry- I just saw this in 2nd tri and thought of you! They ship to the states too :)
https://www.beatrix-potter-shop.co.uk/delivery.php


----------



## Starry Night

I was looking at that website before. I love their stuff. Reasonably priced in of themselves but the shipping....oi! 20 UK pounds which is roughly $40 Canadian. And that's if I'm willing to wait 24 days. I may cave and buy the wall hangings I want. If Dh lets me...

Though I've found 8 x 10 posters on Ebay for like $2 and shipping for $2. Then I would just pay to have them plaqued so they look a bit fancier.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

What do you guys think to this border for the nursery?

Bottom half of the wall is going to be in a mocha brown and the top of the wall will be in a toasted beige?

https://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=11187653&fh_view_size=12&fh_start_index=24&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB%2fcategories%3C{9372013}%2fcategories%3C{9372032}%2fcategories%3C{9372135}%2fspecificationsProductType%3dchildrens_borders&fh_eds=%C3%9F&fh_refview=lister&isSearch=false

I will be incorporating some blue on the top part of the wall with some wall stencils scattered around the room saying 'A B C' & '1 2 3' and when I have finally decided where his cot will go I will be putting his name on the wall in fancy writing.....

:flower:


----------



## Doodlepants

:cry:
Mummy Marsh has posted an update in 2nd tri.
xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodle, can you send the link to the thread?


----------



## MrsWez

Her update is very sad. :hugs: to mummymarsh and baby Charlie.


----------



## Blue_bear

:nope: :cry: Its so upsetting, i cant even imagne how she feels.

Rest in peace little fella :cry:


----------



## curlew

Hi all

just a quick post from me as I am tired. Been at work all day so shattered from that but to be honest I didn't even want to get up for work in the first place :wacko: I think cause I know I am going to be leaving in June to use up my holidays and then start my mat leave in july I have already started the wind down mentally lol.

Hope everyone is okay. :hug: for those of you feeling a bit poorly.

Just read the update re Mummymarsh - its so sad and my heart breaks for them


----------



## DragonMummy

Just can't imagine what she's going through. Poor little Charlie. Nobody should have to endure what she is going through.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I have posted in MM's thread from all of us at the July Beach Bumps, mainly for the ladies who don't update in here as often as some other ladies do.

I am so upset for her and what she is going through.

I just hope she finds peace and happiness after the horric ordeal she has been through.

She was a very active member in the July Beach Bumps and I think I can speak for all of us she will be sadly missed in here.

Rest In Peace Baby Charlie

:flower:


----------



## Tor81

Glad you're ok Anna & out of hospital, hope your appointment tomorrow goes well.

Doodle, pleased to hear you've got a better midwife, it makes all the difference. Hope Holly feels better soon.

Starry, yay for having energy! How did you get on shopping?

DM, I think you're meant to complete the census on the 27th, not that anything will change by then, we'll be at centre parcs that weekend so we need to do ours early too.

BV, yes you've sussed me!*

Curlew, I know exactly what you mean about being on wind down at work, I'm finding it so hard to get motivated, but there's still a few months to go and work is jut going to start driving me crazy if I don't try and get into the swing of things!

Just read MummyMarsh's update, my heart really goes out to her, it's just so sad that I can't really bear to think about it too deeply, big hugs to her & her family, RIP baby Charlie.

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I would imagine most people will want to pass on their condolences themselves.


----------



## DragonMummy

@Tor - you complete the census as your household will be on the 27th so taking into account any visitor or lodger that might be in the house at the time on that date. But you can complete it early - don't leave it til then as I bet the bloody site'll go down! :rofl:


----------



## Tor81

It's bound to, especially if loads of people like me wrongly think you're meant to actually do it on the 27th!!

xx


----------



## mummymarsh

mummies- once again thank you all for your kind words....

i feel happy knowing he has gone in his own way and own time and he will still get that big (but careful as he will only be size of my hand) cuddle from me and daddy at the end....

i would love to stay with this group as in time id love to still know how you are all getting on and having wonderful healthy pregnancies (and babies come july :thumbup: not long now ladies :happydance:)

baby charlie although has had a short life has been loved so very very much by his mummy and daddy and his big sister....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Heya, i'm sorry i've not been on for a good while. I've not been well at all, it's a long story but got to go for tests. Unfortunately getting a lot of joint and muscle pain and many other awful symptoms. So on top of my irritable uterus and spd i can't do a lot right now. How is everybody?XXX


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Oh no, what has happened. I'm so sorry mummymarsh on the loss of your baby boy :( i don't know what to say XXX


----------



## MrsWez

Mummymarsh, we would love to have you as member with us! :hugs: Charlie will be the first baby born in our group. :angel: I'm sure he's beautiful.


----------



## DragonMummy

Mummy we'd miss you if you went, although we'd understand. But would be lovely if you did stay with us x


----------



## mummySS

Mummymarsh :hugs:

Must all seem a bit unreal right now, stay strong and we are here if/when you need a collective shoulder. Blessings to little Charlie :angel:, our first beach bumps baby xx


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: mummym - I'm so sorry for the passing of Charlie. Can't imagine what you're going through. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Starry Night

AFM - whatever energy I had I've used up in my shopping. My mom and I went to pick out a travel system (stroller plus infant seat). We found the one advertised in the flyer which is the same brand as the one I registered for at another store and is of comparable quality but thanks to the sale at this store it is $130 cheaper. It has lovely teal accents which is a nice, gender neutral colour, IMO, and has a folding flap that can cover the entire stroller when the infant seat is attached to protect baby from the sun and weather. It also has big wheels which is perfect for gravelly country roads.

I found the most perfect pair of black ballet flats. I'm not a shoe girl so it's rare when I fall in love with a pair of shoes. I also bought a "Snuggle Bug" doll for the baby. I've been on the outlook for this particular one for some time. Then my mom and I bought new blinds for our house. 

By this time I was so tired I could only shuffle along. I've now put myself on bed rest for this evening and tomorrow. I feel like crap. ha! My fault...


----------



## MrsWez

Starry, I think I'm going to invest in flip flops that a size bigger. You can't live at the beach and not have them, and my feet will probably be swelling soon. They already do when I'm on my feet for more than a couple hours.


----------



## BlueViolet

MM, glad you want to stay on the thread. We're here to talk whenever you need it. 

Sunshine, hope you feel better! 

Tor, AHA! I guessed right. Now, could it be Backstreet Boys or 'N Sync? 

Starry, glad you found a nice travel system. I can't wait until we get ours. I'm still waiting on a coupon. 

It's official...I can't hold my pee for two hours. I had to stop and go to the bathroom partway through the SAT class I taught this evening. Ops! I didn't tell them I am pregnant, but I'm sure they figured it out. It's always weird trying to figure out if it's appropriate to bring up or to leave it alone. No one asked, so they probably think I'm fat and I can't hold my bladder :haha:


----------



## Britt11

Mummymarsh- I went to reply in your thread in second tri and I burst out into tears and had to shut off my computer. DH came up to console me, oh my gosh the hormones. Anyway, I am so incredibly sorry for your loss, how sad and awful for you to have to go through. You are in my thoughts :hugs:
the piece of mind you can have for Charlie like you said was the fact he decided when he was to go. 
my heart still breaks for you and we are all here for you 
:hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

thinking of you MM and i'm sorry for you loss, big hugs and kisses from me


----------



## Blue_bear

Has anyone seen or used the Taggie blankets? 
My friend showed me one she brought and ive been looking online, the idea seems good. The thinking is that babies/children like to put there fingers into the tags etc, as a comforter....i like the idea, i had a blankie but not a cool one like some of them!


----------



## DragonMummy

Harry didn't give a toss about his taggie! He didn't really like any of his interactive toys til he was about 10 months. He liked stuff he could watch. His Doggy, who goes everywhere with him, was a present for being a pageboy at our wedding 2 years ago so it took him a while to attach to anything!


----------



## Bozie1983

Hi all, joined to day, just wanted to say hi!!:flower: im due July 15th, didnt find out sex!

x


----------



## mummymarsh

welcome bozie1983..... im sure you will love this group and site xxxx


----------



## Jenni4

Hi everyone....Sorry I haven't been on much lately. Don't feel very chatty I guess.

MummyM I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine what you are feeling right now. My thoughts are with you and your family. I have added Baby Charlie to the list of July Beach Babies! I hope that's okay with you. He will stay at the top of the list if you don't mind. 

Does anyone know how to make cool banners?? I have all this info and no way to really showcase it...

(Have added Popcorn and Bozie) Welcome!!

Baby Charlie - first boy July Beach Bumps March 14, 2011 

Boys - 16
Girls - 11
Yellow - 10 

:flower:


----------



## mummymarsh

jenni4 thanks very much.... i appreciate that alot.... he hasnt been born just yet though..... im in wednesday for more tablets to kick start labour so any time he will come

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fifi-folle

That's lovely Jenni, Charlie is our first Beach Baby.

I've commented on your thread MM but sincere condolences for you and your family :hugs:

Welcome to the new girls!

AFM baby had hiccups last night which is the first time I've felt them and I couldn't help but laugh because it's such a surreal feeling!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Welcome Bozie! How's your pregnancy going so far?

Glad you're still here MM! Still thinking of you :hugs:

I have caught Holly's bug.... :( Feel awful!

Blue- Holly had a taggie blanket but it was forced by me! :) It's sooo cute but she just wasn't interested! Some kids love them though, I'm getting one for Lorelai- you never know- she might like it :) ...I hope!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Bozie welcome! Another one for team yellow. X 

Jen that's a lovely idea. I think it's very special that he will be at the top of our list, like a little angel watching over our babies. I think that's precious. X


----------



## Aaisrie

Jenni what kind of banner do you want?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Anyone else just feeling like 'meh'??

The extra weight is starting to really hurt my back now!

Went shopping yesterday for the paint for Jakes nursery and everyone was staring at me! Do I need a sign? I think I will make one! YES I AM PREGNANT WOULD YOU LIKE A PICTURE?

Hope your all well

:flower:​


----------



## Hann12

That is a lovely idea jenni! A really nice thought. MM I'm still very much thinking of you xx

Hope that everyone else is okay? Doodles - get better soon! 

I'm getting a taggie, our nephew loved his one. Won't get it until I know pink or blue though. 

Going out at lunch to get some piraton, it's hayfever season now, my eyes can feel it!


----------



## freckles09

MM i'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Charlie, thinking of you and your family at this difficult time... :hugs:

Welcome to the forum Bozie and welcome to team yellow - there's a few of us not finding out. Do you have any feeling as to what you're having? 

I spent yesterday researching what bedding to get for the Moses basket and cot bed! Man i had a headache by the end of it! Am i right in thinking that i'll need to buy a couple of sheets for the moses basket mattress and cot bed mattress and a couple of cellular blankets for each? When can you start using those grobags? Are they better than swaddling?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

freckles09 said:


> I spent yesterday researching what bedding to get for the Moses basket and cot bed! Man i had a headache by the end of it! Am i right in thinking that i'll need to buy a couple of sheets for the moses basket mattress and cot bed mattress and a couple of cellular blankets for each? When can you start using those grobags? Are they better than swaddling?

Depending on where you buy them from you can use the grobags from birth but some are from 3 month and some are from 6 months - I would just check in the description of the product before you buy it. 

I personally don't like them I think I will swaddle instead.

You will need a few fitted sheets for both moses basket and cot bed. You can buy cellular blankets but I will just be swaddling Jake until he is around 4 months then use the cellular blanket in the moses basket.

:flower:​


----------



## Jenni4

@Eve - I'm not sure...just something for my signature that will let everyone know the stats - something I can update as needed...I don't even know if that's possible. I 'm sure it will get very big by the end. maybe not such a practical idea...it just looks so boring when I type it on here... something with pizazz!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Wow in 5 more days the count down will be into double figures!​


----------



## DragonMummy

Freckles I use grobags once harry had grown out of his newborn size swaddle wraps. To be honest I found them better for autumn/winter as our flat got really hot and I was always worried about overheating! Probably best to see what baby likes really as some hate swaddling and love their grobags whereas H loved being swaddled and hated his grobag - as soon as he was big enough he had a cot quilt and he was MUCH happier.


----------



## Doodlepants

I haven't done swaddling before as Holly wanted the room! I'm going to try it this time though and have have 2 gro bags age 0-6 months to try too (although one says don't use until your baby is over 8lbs).

Quick question- Is everyone still eating ham? I am and did with Holly but I keep seeing people saying that they miss eating ham and are microwaving it? Am I missing something?
xx


----------



## Jenni4

haha...I didn't give Audrey a blanket until she was about 2!! I was super paranoid about suffocating her! :wacko:

I just ate my daughter's lunchable...with ham....had no idea you weren't supposed to eat it?? I eat a deli turkey sandwich everyday for breakfast...is that okay?


----------



## Doodlepants

I'm sure ham is ok otherwise my MW would have said something? I have it all the time but I was just interested as I keep seeing people saying that they microwave it before eating? Odd....
xx


----------



## fifi-folle

The advice in the States is to avoid deli meats but in the UK we're given no such advice. The way I look at it is that there are food hygeine laws to protect consumers (and having worked in a deli I know how often I had to clean the stupid slicer!!!)


----------



## freckles09

Thanks for the advice everyone. So i guess i could get a swaddle blanket and grobag and try them both to see which one baby likes? 

Did you all swaddle / use grobags from newborn? Baby will be in moses basket for first few weeks but am not sure what they sleep in to start with.

I'm not sure about the ham thing - have read it's ok but have also read on here about microwaving it so i don't know...


----------



## Starry Night

I think it's smoked meat that is to be avoided and ham is often smoked. Sometimes I'll eat a slice of deli turkey as long as it is oven-roasted, not smoked. Part of me thinks the deli meat thing is just paranoia but a few years back one of our major deli providers had a listeria contamination and many people got sick. I think some died. Listeria is one of the food poisons that can directly harm the baby. The odds are still low but I have taken care to reduce deli meats and avoid them when I can.


----------



## XSunshineMumX

I'm glad you're still here mummym. I think you're so brave with all you're going through.

Thank you blue violet. My symptoms and the fact it started last year when i was ill match up with ME and i'm pretty sure that's what i have. Just waiting now for a diagnosis, bit of a pain as struggling to walk and have to wear support bands because my joints are so painful and weak. I was planning a water birth but thinking i may end up with an epidural early on because ME means i run on the basic of energy supplies and am extremely sensitive to the smallest amount of pain. Sorry for going on, it's all new and i've found it hard to deal with. 

From what i can gather everyone is talking about swaddling etc and sleeping bags. I am hoping to co-sleep again this time but again depends on my condition. It's also best i don't breastfeed too so it's changed a lot but i can't imagine how i'd feel if i did. It's exhausting anyway!x


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Btw SofieKirsten, i was the 6th originally but now the seventh and of course pink club if you could update for me XXX


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh I'm sorry to hear you're not having an easy time of it atm Sunshine :hugs:
Is there anything they can do to help you feel a bit better?
xx


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all.

Mummymarsh, have posted on your tri 2 thread but just wanted to say again how sorry i am for your loss, at least the horrible decision was taken from you. Thinking of you at this difficult time and baby Charlie may RIP XX

Well im still off work , cant shake this headache which is now less than a migraine but still pounding in my head. It has made me sick too, last night i spectactularly threw up in OHs lap straight after eating my sausage and mash dinner. :wacko: He was very understanding luckily. 

i just feel on a bit of a downer at the mo..feel like im letting people down at work even though they have been nothing but supportive. Spent pretty much all day in bed yesterday and all mornig today, taking painkillers every 4 hours but they just arent shifting the headache. 

With regards to the swaddling/gro bag debate, i really like the grow bags so am hoping baby will too, will get a few swaddle bankets for the beginning and hoepfully transfer to gro bags.

Flump has been really active the last few days so that is nice and reassuring.

Other than that not much going on here at the mo, im so glad unlike some of you ladies that im not moving house very soon, i dont know where i would find the energy! Big admiration for you!

Hope everyone is having good productive days (unlike me!!) :wacko:


----------



## Starry Night

I'd like to try swaddling though I may invest in some baby bags too. Over in Second Tri you can't bring up swaddling without a swarm of people saying it causes SIDS. I feel like once SIDS is mentioned then there is no more room for other ideas as only a bad mother would put her baby in danger of SIDS. And you certainly don't want to disrespect those who have lost their babies to crib death (I know someone who went through that...it's awful!) But the information is so conflicting and really, no one knows what causes it. Everyone I know swaddles. Obviously, you don't want to do it too tight and you need to watch out for overheating. Also, not all babies like it. But lots of babies like to be snuggled in. The idea of using no blankies or anything for baby seems silly to me.

I just get confused by all the info. Babies need to be in rooms at 17 degrees yet at the same time they need to wear an extra layer of clothing than an adult would....I just don't get it. (Can you tell I'm a first time mom?)


----------



## Jenni4

@ Sunshine- Sorry for my ignorance...what is ME if you don't mind me asking??

Also...just made a turkey sandwich...all the talk of turkey made me want one. (it was oven roasted:winkwink:)


----------



## Starry Night

I miss my turkey sandwiches. :( Even when I decide to go ahead and have one Dh will stop me. lol He's a bit of a Nazi when it comes to taking care of me and the baby.


----------



## Jenni4

@ Starry - Swaddling has been used for ages for babies...I would love to go spy on the threads that say it causes SIDS. Just curious what they are basing that on.... It's a miracle we all survived sleeping on our bellies and no car seats!! :haha:
I just think that as a parent you need to do what you think is best for your baby...if you feel your baby is cold, make it warmer and vice versa...I had my first in a hot climate and now this one in an even hotter and I will swaddle...with the right fabrics. Some people co-sleep, some don't... We have thousands of years of motherhood in our genes... just trust yourself...do what you feel is right. Sometimes I feel like the internet is a curse when it comes to things because there are so many different ideas out there. For my first...I read some books, but that's it. My friend and I were due together and just bounced ideas off each other and both of our kids have turned out great. I had literally no idea....I would call her and ask... "should we be giving them solids foods yet?? what do you think?" clueless...but we figured it out. So will you. :hugs:


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Doodle no there isn't anything they can really do particularly in pregnancy :(

Jenni it's basically what they consider an auto-immune disease i believe and it means that as well as joint pain and problems, muscle pain and extreme fatigue that you also have a range of other nasty symptoms although they are the three main symptoms. It's very hard to explain :-| Although if you google it i'm sure you'll get a better answer x x x


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Well it's similar and has similar effects of auto-immune problems and it's an illness not a disease lol. Sorry if you google it you'll see why it's hard to explain. They really don't know much about it x x


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks, Jenni. I was just checking out some of the Canadian government's recommendations and most make sense but some just aren't practical. Like bringing my travel cot everywhere I go. Um....yeah....

And I have noticed that moms I know tend to ignore the 6-month rule about introducing solid foods. When your baby is 4 months old and breastfeeding every hour AND demanding a bottle in between you know she's hungry!! Or, my niece is over 6 months and not really interested in solids but is chubby and healthy so obviously breastfeeding is enough for her right now. My SiL has started to give her yogurt even though it's a bit early for dairy but it's the only "solid" my niece likes and she seems prone to thrush and it keeps it at bay.

I plan on getting breathable bumpers, putting the baby in his own room after 2 or 3 months instead of 6 (the site I was on actually recommended putting them on the floor if the crib didn't fit in the room...how is that better?), and if my baby falls asleep in the car seat at someone else's house I'm leaving him there. lol And I want to sleep on my couch with the baby on my tummy. All of my friends have photos of themselves with the baby on their tummy while on an easy chair. I want that too...


----------



## Doodlepants

I think you've got the right idea starry- Just do what you feel comfortable with.
There's soooo much advice out there- none of it the same, I remember when I had H, it was 'don't let them get too hot...... but don't let them get cold' etc etc I didn't bother with gro bags the first time just because I was so overwhelmed by all of the info regarding room temps and layers and togs blah blah blah.
This time I feel a lot happier about everything.
Don't even get me started on all of the advice out there on weaning!
xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Bb, I bet you could make one of those blankets if you want one. You just need some material and some ribbon.

Bozie, welcome to the thread! 

Doodle, hope you feel better soon! Technically, eating cold cuts like ham could lead to a small chance of catching listeria because it can be found in the liquid that surrounds the meat. If you heat it up then you're fine because the heat kills the bacteria. My midwife said to put the meat on a hot plate for a minute or so. I figured it can't hurt. 

SK, count me down for also feeling like "meh." I can't say I'm sick, but I have constant sinus pressure and a stuffy nose. Then add on top of that the heartburn and the backache and I'm a downright mess. 

Freckles, the grobag I bought says 0-12mo. I don't see an issue with using it early on. It might make frequent diaper changes easier. The swaddling is good too because the baby feels secure, but it will take a little more work to get them in and out. I can't picture my husband figuring out how to swaddle, then again, he might surprise me. 

Jenni, I love the name Audrey! That's one of my top choices. Very pretty :) 

Sunshine, sounds like you have a lot on your plate. It stinks you had to change your birth plan, but you have to do what you can to work with your body. 

Mel, hope you feel better! Hope you can take some time off to rest. Are you allowed to take anything for your headache?

Starry, I can relate with you. There is so much conflicting information. In some cultures everyone swaddles the babies very tightly and as far as I know, it hasn't resulted in SIDS. I was given a sleep positioner for the crib and I found mixed reviews as to whether it's safe to use. Then there's the whole issue of bumpers...OI! I suppose you can't win. You have to wonder what people generations ago did before there were massive recalls and all that business. Perhaps they didn't second guess themselves as much. I agree with everyone that too much information might not necessarily be a good thing.


----------



## melissasbump

BlueViolet said:


> Bb, I bet you could make one of those blankets if you want one. You just need some material and some ribbon.
> 
> Bozie, welcome to the thread!
> 
> Doodle, hope you feel better soon! Technically, eating cold cuts like ham could lead to a small chance of catching listeria because it can be found in the liquid that surrounds the meat. If you heat it up then you're fine because the heat kills the bacteria. My midwife said to put the meat on a hot plate for a minute or so. I figured it can't hurt.
> 
> SK, count me down for also feeling like "meh." I can't say I'm sick, but I have constant sinus pressure and a stuffy nose. Then add on top of that the heartburn and the backache and I'm a downright mess.
> 
> Freckles, the grobag I bought says 0-12mo. I don't see an issue with using it early on. It might make frequent diaper changes easier. The swaddling is good too because the baby feels secure, but it will take a little more work to get them in and out. I can't picture my husband figuring out how to swaddle, then again, he might surprise me.
> 
> Jenni, I love the name Audrey! That's one of my top choices. Very pretty :)
> 
> Sunshine, sounds like you have a lot on your plate. It stinks you had to change your birth plan, but you have to do what you can to work with your body.
> 
> Mel, hope you feel better! Hope you can take some time off to rest. Are you allowed to take anything for your headache?
> 
> Starry, I can relate with you. There is so much conflicting information. In some cultures everyone swaddles the babies very tightly and as far as I know, it hasn't resulted in SIDS. I was given a sleep positioner for the crib and I found mixed reviews as to whether it's safe to use. Then there's the whole issue of bumpers...OI! I suppose you can't win. You have to wonder what people generations ago did before there were massive recalls and all that business. Perhaps they didn't second guess themselves as much. I agree with everyone that too much information might not necessarily be a good thing.

Im taking 4 hour doses of paracetamol, laying on sofa with cutains drawn, dark glasses on and a vinegar rag on my head!:wacko:


----------



## Doodlepants

Mmmmm vinegar rag..... bet you smell nice!-- Kidding!!!!
:hugs: Hope you feel better soon, it sounds horrible!
xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Jenni4 said:


> @Eve - I'm not sure...just something for my signature that will let everyone know the stats - something I can update as needed...I don't even know if that's possible. I 'm sure it will get very big by the end. maybe not such a practical idea...it just looks so boring when I type it on here... something with pizazz!

Really the only way you could do it without it being huge is to have an animation but it would be annoying to have to update it for every person!!!



Sofiekirsten said:


> freckles09 said:
> 
> 
> I spent yesterday researching what bedding to get for the Moses basket and cot bed! Man i had a headache by the end of it! Am i right in thinking that i'll need to buy a couple of sheets for the moses basket mattress and cot bed mattress and a couple of cellular blankets for each? When can you start using those grobags? Are they better than swaddling?
> 
> Depending on where you buy them from you can use the grobags from birth but some are from 3 month and some are from 6 months - I would just check in the description of the product before you buy it.
> 
> I personally don't like them I think I will swaddle instead.
> 
> You will need a few fitted sheets for both moses basket and cot bed. You can buy cellular blankets but I will just be swaddling Jake until he is around 4 months then use the cellular blanket in the moses basket.
> 
> :flower:​Click to expand...

I swaddled Saraya, she wouldn't sleep free and was swaddled until she was about 18mo when she went into a bed!!! 



Doodlepants said:


> I haven't done swaddling before as Holly wanted the room! I'm going to try it this time though and have have 2 gro bags age 0-6 months to try too (although one says don't use until your baby is over 8lbs).
> 
> Quick question- Is everyone still eating ham? I am and did with Holly but I keep seeing people saying that they miss eating ham and are microwaving it? Am I missing something?
> xx

Not only am I still eating ham, I'm also still eating soft cheese [it's easy to puke!] and way back before I became crazy sick I had a red steak!!! My MW was like that's fine, take it all with a pinch of salt without being nazi about the rules. I also like hot baths!! Shocking!!! :]



Starry Night said:


> I'd like to try swaddling though I may invest in some baby bags too. Over in Second Tri you can't bring up swaddling without a swarm of people saying it causes SIDS. I feel like once SIDS is mentioned then there is no more room for other ideas as only a bad mother would put her baby in danger of SIDS. And you certainly don't want to disrespect those who have lost their babies to crib death (I know someone who went through that...it's awful!) But the information is so conflicting and really, no one knows what causes it. Everyone I know swaddles. Obviously, you don't want to do it too tight and you need to watch out for overheating. Also, not all babies like it. But lots of babies like to be snuggled in. The idea of using no blankies or anything for baby seems silly to me.
> 
> I just get confused by all the info. Babies need to be in rooms at 17 degrees yet at the same time they need to wear an extra layer of clothing than an adult would....I just don't get it. (Can you tell I'm a first time mom?)

I think in 2nd Tri nearly EVERYTHING causes SIDs!!! Saraya was swaddled so tightly you would have thought her circulation was cut off, she wouldn't sleep any other way. On top of that she wouldn't sleep without something COVERING her FACE for the first 6 mo [me as a first time mum was FREAKING OUT] the MW and HV said it was fine so long as it wasn't tucked under her head and she could breath without suffocating.. she grew out of the habit thank God!!


----------



## MrsWez

Mel, hope you feel better soon. 

Aaisrie, Doodle and Starry, I can't agree with you guys more. I do plan on swaddling, it's in my mom's culture to do it and she swears by it. I plan on solid feeding when it's obvious breastfeeding isn't cutting it. AND I take hot baths sometimes too! Oh Noes! There is always a risk no matter what you do, it's part of life. 

Cute name, Jenni. It's my sister's fave

Sunshine, your doctors can find a way to make your illness manageable. I have Crohn's disease and it can really interfere with life. :(

Sherri, I hope you're okay! :hugs:

Thinking of mummymarsh today. I am so sad for you and baby Charlie. Handsome name, BTW

AFM, I finally bought some fiber. I know I should have earlier but my Crohn's is becoming unmanageable after being dormant for the last 6 months. I bought a photo album for all of Jonathan's ultrasound pics. I go in for scan in a week to check my cervical length. I'll be 6 months then! I'm doing laundry, getting caught up with housework, went grocery shopping, bought a present for my niece's 1st birthday and going to have lunch with my Mom. busy day.


----------



## DragonMummy

I was of the understanding that swaddling reduced the chance of SIDS? Although to be perfectly honest, SOMETHING must cause your baby to just die in it's sleep and they reckon a lot of the time it is more likely to be an undiagnosed heart problem or similar so frankly you couldn't do anything about it if you tried! I think as long as everyone does their best and uses common sense you can't go far wrong.

I had a LOT of anxiety issues over SIDS and had crippling PND. It's such a horrible worry but I really think you can read too much about it. I work for the police and by law officers have to go to any death unattended by a medical professional and in my 5 years there has only been one SIDS (touch wood) and that was a cosleeper who rolled on the baby which is why I personally always advise cosleepers to use those bed nests or similar. But to each her own as they say! For every report about something such as swaddling or dummies causing SIDS you can find another one saying they prevent it so you'll never win.


----------



## freckles09

Thanks for the posts about swaddling etc. I think i'm going to buy a swaddle (is that what it's called?!) and a gro-bag and just see what baby gets on with. And as you say Jenni just do what you think is right for your baby. :thumbup:

Can't believe pancake day was a week ago - i wish it was today as i keep thinking about them :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

SM my BFF has ME, she is unfortunate enough to have it with PCOS and MS as well so she doesn't get much done, bless her! :hugs:

Melly hope you feel better soon. The vinegar rag sounds vile....


----------



## BlueViolet

Freckles, you don't need an excuse to eat pancakes! Go for it :) I wouldn't mind some either. Yum!


----------



## Britt11

QUOTE=Sofiekirsten;9644113]Anyone else just feeling like 'meh'??

The extra weight is starting to really hurt my back now!

Went shopping yesterday for the paint for Jakes nursery and everyone was staring at me! Do I need a sign? I think I will make one! YES I AM PREGNANT WOULD YOU LIKE A PICTURE?

Hope your all well

:flower:​[/QUOTE]

ha ha thats hilarious :rofl: well said!!

The native Inuit culture has been swaddling for centuries and the babies are always swaddled at the hospital, I believe they like it, mimics the womb and is very safe

tomorrow there are a few of us at 25 weeks!!!!! :happydance:

did I miss the name discussion? those of you having a girl, what have you decided on or thinking of?
i believe we have picked our name but I have moments of freak out wondering if its the best for her


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh I love the name you picked, Britt..... it's so pretty :D


----------



## DragonMummy

freckles09 said:


> Thanks for the posts about swaddling etc. I think i'm going to buy a swaddle (is that what it's called?!) and a gro-bag and just see what baby gets on with. And as you say Jenni just do what you think is right for your baby. :thumbup:
> 
> Can't believe pancake day was a week ago - i wish it was today as i keep thinking about them :haha:

I got a swaddleme wrap which is like a pouch with wings. They come in cotton or fleece but I found the fleece too warm for Harry. You can use a blanket but if youre a total spaz like me it's just easier to use the purpose made pouches! 

Re pancake day, we might have had a second pancake day on saturday :blush:


----------



## Aaisrie

I saw a women in maternity with a gorgeous blue minkee swaddle blanket... I think it might have been microfleece or something on the inside and it was stunning, unfortunately I didn't get to ask her where it was from and can't seem to find them online anywhere!


----------



## DragonMummy

I have the heating on a lot so the microfleece was always too warm for Dragon! Was lovely and soft though


----------



## Aaisrie

My cottage always gets cold at night - the walls are proper stone walls that are 1/2 metre thick!! It's funny because Saraya hates the cold and sometimes wakes from her nap with sweaty hair but she wouldn't even sleep if it was cold!!


----------



## MrsWez

DM, I have two cotton swaddlemes. One in blue and one in sports print. they are small so I'm adding a couple more in medium to my registry. I think Harry looks cute in the pics you posted of him swaddled in them. 

I had chocolate chocolate chip pancakes for breakfast. yummy!


----------



## DragonMummy

Harry always has sweaty hair when he sleeps whether he's hot or cold. Used to make us panic a lot when he was tiny but like Doods said I think i will be a lot more relaxed this time round. Although partly because I'm hitting the Prozac already so hopefully won't mentally crash this time!


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG Wez all this talk of food... :rofl:


Forgot to say, went to MW today and Tiger is perfect. HB was 145bpm, my bump is 25 cm which is spot on - Harry was 2cm over by this point so hopefully less water on board. I have to have a GTT to check for GD at 28 weeks (pcos makes me high risk apparently) and MW sternly told me to lay off the sugar and my heart rate might slow down a bit!


----------



## Aaisrie

DM I've been a lot more chilled this pregnancy, which is funny considering how sick I've been and with the bleeding and that!! I definitely think I'll be a more chilled mum... although I was pretty chilled with Saraya!


----------



## DragonMummy

I was very laid back with Harry apart from the PND! Once I had that under control I was sorted. Duck to water and all that. He's always been my bestest little buddy. We understand each other. Hope that doesn't change too much when his little sister comes along..... I guess things HAVE to change but still.... I love the relationship we have.


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, do these people realize how difficult it is to cut out sugar? I was told to up the protein and cut out sugar...sounds like mission impossible to me


----------



## DragonMummy

particularly when all i am craving is iced buns and ice cold full fat coke!


----------



## melissasbump

i think the haze is lifting slightly... just managed to have a shower and wash the vinegar out my hair. 
Has there been any daylight today? not in my house with all the curtains shut!

Has anyone used swaddle pods? just been looking at them online, they look good especially for the summer. 

I think we have chosen a cot mattress.. this one...https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_102380_10001

We are gonna order it at least and see what its like, have measured the cot and it should fit. 


OH is busy in the kitchen cooking dinner for tonight and tomorrow. Bless him! 
x


----------



## DragonMummy

most of them do fit, theres generally only a couple of cm between them. The only real exception I know is Ikea.


----------



## Hann12

I am on the train home feeling really sick, it's horrible! Was meant to be on a 7pm call but bowed out. I need sleep!

Mel - glad you are starting to feel better and the mattress looks really good! Might have to get it myself! 

DM - glad tiger is on track, funny about the sugar, I'm sure we probably all should cut down

Sorry for the mini response again, will hopefully catch up when my head stops spinning!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann i have looked at a lot of places and based on apparent quality and price this seems to be the best one. Will let you know when i get it though!
Sorry that you are feeling sick xx


----------



## Starry Night

We still need to get our mattress. We picked one out for the registry but I'm not holding my breath that someone will get it for us. It's not exactly a popular shower gift. lol Speaking of which, my first shower is next weekend and the second one is the weekend after that. It's so ridiculously early to be having them but we're moving out of province in a month so it's the only chance.


----------



## Doodlepants

Woohoo on the showers Starry! I can't wait to hear what you get!

Hope you feel better soon Hann!
xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Mel, glad you feel better! Getting rid of the vinegar smell would have been at the top of my "to do" list. It's great that the hubby is helping with the cooking. 

Over here it's a gorgeous day outside. It's finally getting a little warmer and the sun is beautiful. I tried walking the dog and instead he walked me, so I had to cut our walk short. I'm still trying to train him, but I don't have as much patience as I used to. Meanwhile, we got an estimate to fix the roof (we found a small leak over the weekend). It's not pretty. We're going to have to dip into the savings for the hospital bill. Ugh! Gotta love the unexpected stuff that comes with the joys of home ownership. I'm still depressed about it. The money I get tutoring is peanuts compared with the time I spend getting the materials ready. I'm tempted to try to get another part-time job, but it's an awful time to be starting one. 

Hann, hope you feel better!

Starry, hope you have fun at the baby showers! I'm having one pretty early too - middle of next month. Ideally, I would have liked it around this time, but schedules didn't work. I am a planner, so it will be nice to get everything in advance and budget for what's left.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for all the messages, just got home and the flat is in a mess so tidied up, did a pile of washing and cleaned the bathroom. The baby is now furiously kicking my bladder and cervix but I don't feel sick anymore and my headache has reduced so thats something! Maybe I am allergic to work or trains, or both?! 

Thanks for all the info on swaddling and gro bags. I have a 1 tog gro bag but am going to get a swaddle or two as well. 

I also eat ham - surely thats okay? I don't eat salami or parma ham unless its cooked though. I also eat medium rare steaks, I figure my body is used to it! 
Have to say I can't wait to eat sushi again though!! 

A girl at my work brought in her 3.5 week old baby into work today. It was a tiny little girl and she slept the whole time. I just kept looking at her thinking how gorgeous she was and how amazing it will be to have my own one. I wasn't scared at all just very excited. 

I need to do a proper catch up on all your posts so I am sorry that I have been rubbish these past few days. I hope you are all doing well though. :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Wow, seems like I can't keep up on this thread anymore! :haha: It's like, I can clean the house and be behind, or I can let the house go to hell and keep up with everyone!

I'm starting to really feel antsy now with the very few things I have for baby. It feels weird, because we started buying things before most ever started to (everyone kept saying "you're buying things ALREADY?"), and now we're the most behind! We only have the nursery furniture (though the changing table is still in three boxes and the shelves haven't even been started yet), and a second hand car seat and we have some baby blankets from my twin nephews. Not a stitch of clothing (EVERYTHING is girl or boy, I can't find any gender neutral stuff at all!) or anything. I'm hoping on Saturday we can go around and start buying at least the cheaper baby things we need, as I have a GIANT list of baby things we haven't bought yet. I also really want to start on packing a hospital bag.

Anyone know what Rotelle (aka Choo Choo Wheels pasta) is? I can't get enough of it. No other pasta, just Choo Choos. I woke up the other day, shook my husband awake and told him how badly I wanted Choo Choo Wheels. He thought I lost my mind! 

I made some today for his lunch and tried some, then ate a big bowl myself and I'm about to get another bowl. I've been drenching them in mozzerella and parm cheese, and of course salt because salt goes on everything! It's like the best thing I've eaten in weeks.


----------



## Hann12

SB - I have no idea what choo choo is but it sounds good! I'm probably behind compared to some but ahead compared to others. We have the travel system, cot bed (not put up), dresser (not put up), car seat and some clothes. We still have lots of time though I think!


----------



## SugarBeth

Hann12 said:


> SB - I have no idea what choo choo is but it sounds good! I'm probably behind compared to some but ahead compared to others. We have the travel system, cot bed (not put up), dresser (not put up), car seat and some clothes. We still have lots of time though I think!

To me, the entire pregnancy is going so fast that it doesn't feel like I have much time left! Honestly, once I hit 30 weeks I feel like it's basically all over from there, the time will just slip by like crazy. My goal was always to get done by 30 weeks, now I'm just hoping we get SOME things done by then!

One thing that was done last weekend was that my husband built me a railing to help me get up the second flight of stairs in our home. I kept getting caught on those stairs because they're steep and my back hates them very much, so he put up the railing for when he's not home and can't help me up. It looks so nice and my back now doesn't feel like giving out every time I attempt to get up those stairs! I'm hoping to convince him to make and put up some shelves in the nursery this Saturday (plus the vinyl lettering I bought about two months ago) since I've been very focused on getting them up. At least then I can say our nursery is completed, even if the closet and dresser are empty...


----------



## Hann12

I know, by 30 weeks I want to be pretty sorted too. We have my husband and 4 of his friends round this weekend to 'make' the cot bed and dresser. Can't wait to see the finished products!


----------



## Aaisrie

Literally in tears... my oil just ran out, it's fucking freezing and the cheapest oil is £299 for 500ltrs when I haven't even paid my overdraft back the £263 from the last lot so no money for this lot....


----------



## DragonMummy

oh bloody hell hun..... is there someone you can call? parents or whatever? they won't want you and Saraya to be without heat xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Aasirie, sorry to hear that! Must be awful, is there anyone who could lend you the money?


----------



## Aaisrie

I tried callin my mum but she's not answering so I'm just having a mini-breakdown right now...


----------



## SugarBeth

My bump today: (It looks like it's growing so much each week now!)

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/028.jpg

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/025.jpg


----------



## SugarBeth

Sorry Aaisrie, I was without heat for a day or two about two months ago. It was terrible, especially while pregnant. Part of our oil tank was broken so no one knew we were down so low. I really hate oil bills, they're the worst to pay off! I can't wait until winter is over so we don't constantly have to dish out so much money to the oil place.


----------



## BlueViolet

Aaisrie, hope you get help soon with the heating bill. I can only imagine how stressed you must be. 

SB, great bump pics! You can find some gender neutral clothes at Toys R Us. The Carter's brand they carry have some adorable ducks and animals in yellow. You can always go with onesies in neutral colors just to get you started. Swaddling blankets come in all sorts of neutral colors or animal prints. Target has a few gender neutral clothes too. Unfortunately, the VF outlet near you doesn't have many neutral colors. I found an adorable Mickey Mouse outfit in a tan/brown in the clearance isle, so sometimes you get lucky, but you have to search. The alternative is to buy what you like and to keep the receipts. Most stores allow exchanges even months later, but you might want to ask a sales person first. Good luck! :)


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> Aaisrie, hope you get help soon with the heating bill. I can only imagine how stressed you must be.
> 
> SB, great bump pics! You can find some gender neutral clothes at Toys R Us. The Carter's brand they carry have some adorable ducks and animals in yellow. You can always go with onesies in neutral colors just to get you started. Swaddling blankets come in all sorts of neutral colors or animal prints. Target has a few gender neutral clothes too. Unfortunately, the VF outlet near you doesn't have many neutral colors. I found an adorable Mickey Mouse outfit in a tan/brown in the clearance isle, so sometimes you get lucky, but you have to search. The alternative is to buy what you like and to keep the receipts. Most stores allow exchanges even months later, but you might want to ask a sales person first. Good luck! :)

Thanks! It seems like all the things on sale are strictly pure girl or boy. Babies R Us had a 50% off sale, but there wasn't a single neutral outfit in there! Same with Old Navy when they were having a huge sale. I know Target has neutral clothing, but they're more expensive and their selection is small.

It doesn't help that now Spring is here, Babies R Us has the cutest baby girl dresses in pink and lavendar, and boy clothing in blue and brown that perfectly match our nursery! Hopefully my ultrasound next week lets us know which gender this baby is!


----------



## Tor81

Welcome Bozie. :)

Doodle, sorry you're feeling poorly :hugs: I'm still eating ham, the packaged stuff anyway, I've heard some girls say they microwave it first & wait for it to cool down, but I don't think we'll cone to any harm.

Hann, is it hayfever season already? Uh oh!

Sunshine, sorry you're suffering from ME, that must be extra tough when pregnant. :hugs:

Just wondering about swaddling, is it something you get taught taught to do or should I be reading up on the internet?

Starry, I know exactly what you mean about all the conflicting advice being confusing, probably even more so for us first time mums with no experience whatsoever! I'm hoping things will come naturally like Jenni says! :)

Mel, sorry you're suffering, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Bed time for me, poor DH has got to drive to Poole & back tomorrow, he was meant to be taking the train but left it until today to book it and tickets had gone up to £300 each!

xx


----------



## mummySS

Hi everyone!

I have so much to catch up on. Sorry i've not been on much the past few days. What with the house buying, flat renting and just normal work, I have not had time. Have been reading though! Happy 25 weeks to some of you!

Re: the swaddling stories, i really think it depends on the baby. I know some mums swear by it but my niece & nephew both hated it, they loved to have their little arms and legs free to wiggle about. Without grobags they would have frozen as they were both so wriggly that the blankets would fall off... (To note Sofie... sounds like Jake is a pretty active little'un)

Bozie - welcome!

Doods, sorry you're not feeling too good... hugs

DM - have to have the GTT test too as my dad's diabetic. I am soooo not looking forward. I cannot handle needles and blood tests at the best of times, and my veins always collapse. Ugh the thought of it makes me shudder. As for sugar, how the fugg can we cut it out? we're not allowed so many things... chocolate has been my saviour!

Mel - so sorry you've not been well, I thought you'd been quiet lately. Why vinegar ? sorry if i'm missing something... And don't worry about work, honestly your priority right now is you and flump. 

BlueV - so glad to hear it's getting warmer there, sounded like you were getting well fed up with the snow! It's been a lovely day here too. 

SugarB - haha dont worry about only having the nursery, all i have is a travel cot! lol. And no i haven't heard of Choo choos but they sound good. My weird craving of the day was an egg mayo sandwich with cress. Ooh and fabulous bump pics!

Sunshinemum - really sorry you have to deal with ME. Someone at work had it and stayed off for 6 months. It's something that i think people have traditionally really struggled to understand, but that seems to be getting better. 

Wez - you just completely freaked me out when you said you'll be 6 months at your scan next week. I was like "whaaaaat, this girl's got her dates wrong" and then it hit me we are all nearly at 6 months! I'm so used to thinking in weeks that it just didn't occur to me.

Aaisrie, sorry to hear about the heating fiasco. I really hope someone can lend you the money.

Jen - thanks for keeping up to date with all the genders!

So I am getting really horrible back pain. I feel like my bra's too tight but it's not. Even when i'm not wearing a bra it hurts just around there. Anyone get this?? Also my lower back hurts too. I might try forcing myself to go for walks, apparently this helps. I have been pretty inactive this pregnancy so at the moment walking more than 2 mins leaves me exhausted...


----------



## DragonMummy

Tor the midwives on the ward will show you if you ask but I was pants at it so I bought the swaddleme's. They were much easier, plus you can get baby's legs out without unswaddling their arms which is great for bum changing after a night feed! Good to know how to do with a blanket though whatever you go for. X


----------



## kelzyboo

:flower: Hi all, i've been MIA for the past few days i know, i've been around just lurking as i have nothing of any use to say ( like thats a new development lol ) 
Also i will admit i'm kinda struggling to keep up with you girls :haha:

:hugs: Mummymarsh, i replied to your thread in 2nd tri, just wanted to say i'm glad your staying with us, your an incredibly brave lady. :kiss: for the beach bumps first little boy Charlie xx

Eve, i hope you get sorted soon, its about time you got a break from somewhere lol x

Well, its my scan tomorrow at 2pm and i'm having a mini meltdown :wacko: keep thinking maybe something wasn't right last time and they just wanted to wait and check again, but wouldn't they have to tell me that at the time? I'm sure they would, its just me having a panic. I shall update you all when i get home tomorrow x

On a more pleasant note, i finally bit the bullet today and ordered my pram :happydance: Its beautiful, a silver cross linear freeway and i get to collect it tomorrow evening....the best part?? I got it for £150, its still £410 in mothercare, congratulating myself on my bargain spotting, it is used but was only for 3months and its in amazing condition. I know that some people don't like to buy second hand but as long as its in good condition it doesn't bother me, plus prams are so expensive these days and with so many things to get i can't really afford £400 for a pram! I love it anyway, when i've picked it up i wil try to put a pic on so you can all see lol will put my scan pic on aswell, just hope its clearer than the last one!!

I never had a swaddling blanket with Abbie, she hated to be swaddled, liked her freedom too much even then lol am going to have a swaddleme blanket from mothercare this time, i can try him at least.

To all the 2nd+ mums, do you feel more relaxed and informed this time or are you finding you can't remember what you did/bought last time and feel like a first-timer again, i do i can't remember what i bought with abbie or what i need to buy this time, its as if i never did it before :shrug: Maybe its the age gap of nearly 6years? Been so long since i had a tiny baby i've forgotten what to do? Lol another mini meltdown from me, may be a pattern emerging here?

:hugs: to sherri, not heard from her for a while, hope both she and baby are doing great xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry, DM. I thought you were going to cut back on the sweets!

Aaisrie, I hope you get your heat back soon. :hugs:


----------



## BlueViolet

SB, hope you get a confirmation of the gender. I would love one too, but we'll just have to wait. 

Tor, you can find swaddling videos on youtube to help us first-time moms. Here is one: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfh00x4rce0&feature=related

Mummy, hope your back feels better soon! Maybe you can persuade your husband to give you a massage :) 

Kelzy, congrats on scoring a bargain! Hope your appointment goes well. I think stressing over stuff is natural. 

Wez, I was going to cut down on sweets, and then we went to Ritas. I got a Sweedish Fish Gelati! Ops! It was yummy, though.


----------



## MrsWez

can you send me some swedish fish gelati? please?! it sounds delish!


----------



## Annamumof2

well it looks like i will be having Flynn around the 16th for sure now.... talked about it yesterday at my appointment and been told they will have me in and take me of the fragmin then induce me to have him, and then keep me in for a few days once im back on the fragmin to make sure i dont over bleed.. so 13 weeks left instead of 15 weeks omg....

just hope he will be an alright weight by then


----------



## Tor81

Thanks DM & BV, I'll try and swot up, I need a dolly to practice on and I guess I should probably prepare by having both a swaddleme and a blanket ready then.

I'm beginning to get a bit overwhelmed with what I should buy before baby arrives and what can wait. I'm usually a planner and love to have everything ready but with baby things it's been a mix of superstition but mainly because we've got an imminent house move it doesn't make sense to end up with loads of stuff piling up here.

Kelzy, good luck for your scan, I'm sure you've got nothing to worry about. Great pram bargain, I love all the Silvercross stuff!

I've got a horrible cold, didn't sleep at all well last night and should be on way to work now but I still can't get out of bed, I'm just going to tell them I'm going to be an hour late. I do feel guilty but got to remember baby's health is most important and to be fair pregnancy is a decent excuse for not pushing yourself.

Ok... Out of bed I get...

xx


----------



## Starry Night

Anybody else ever get watery discharge? I'm trying not to freak out that its fluids but well...I always imagine the worst even though at my last scan I was told my fluid level was perfect. I'm not soaking anything and it isn't constant. It's just watery...


----------



## freckles09

mummySS said:


> So I am getting really horrible back pain. I feel like my bra's too tight but it's not. Even when i'm not wearing a bra it hurts just around there. Anyone get this?? Also my lower back hurts too. I might try forcing myself to go for walks, apparently this helps. I have been pretty inactive this pregnancy so at the moment walking more than 2 mins leaves me exhausted...


MummySS i also get the feeling that my bra is too tight! It's defo not too tight though and am confused as to why it feels like it is! My lower back hurts too, in the mornings and also when i get up to go to the toilet in the night, i can barely walk to start with!

I also have weird tingly feelings inside just under my bustline which i assume is my organs etc moving up?! No idea LOL

What a dreary day - where is the sunshine!


----------



## mummySS

freckles09 said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> So I am getting really horrible back pain. I feel like my bra's too tight but it's not. Even when i'm not wearing a bra it hurts just around there. Anyone get this?? Also my lower back hurts too. I might try forcing myself to go for walks, apparently this helps. I have been pretty inactive this pregnancy so at the moment walking more than 2 mins leaves me exhausted...
> 
> 
> MummySS i also get the feeling that my bra is too tight! It's defo not too tight though and am confused as to why it feels like it is! My lower back hurts too, in the mornings and also when i get up to go to the toilet in the night, i can barely walk to start with!
> 
> I also have weird tingly feelings inside just under my bustline which i assume is my organs etc moving up?! No idea LOL
> 
> What a dreary day - where is the sunshine!Click to expand...


Ooh sorry to hear you're having the same freckles, but glad too that it's not just me! It's really painful huh? I find if I have a good night's sleep it doesn't hurt as much... but sadly those nights are becoming few and far between... Aagh what's it going to be like in 3 months??


----------



## melissasbump

Morning all.

MummySS, the vinegar thing in an old wives tale, i was so desperate was worth trying anything! :wacko: BTW... It didnt work however it was quite nice and soothing. Just stank! x

Aaisrie, hope you have managed to get the oil thing sorted. x

Tor sorry you have got a cold, all our immune systems are shot to bits! x

Kelzy, great bargin and good luck with the scan! i cant quite believe that (all being well) the next time i get to see my LO he/she will be lying in my arms! :dohh: x

Wez. Swedish fish? WTF? lol

Frecks and Mummy, Yes i get the back thing too, sometimes its a shooting pain but i have scoliosis too so not really sure what to put it down to, all i know is the only thing that helps is lying down flat on my back! x

Well I woke up with another headache this morning so fed up with that still. Not really up to much today, im a bit of a waster these days if OH is at work i just sit around in my jim jams all day and fester. Weighed myself last night and was not happy, i have put on 2 stone 3 pounds! Think im gonna be a 4 stoner easily! Yikes! x:wacko:


----------



## freckles09

mummySS said:


> freckles09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> So I am getting really horrible back pain. I feel like my bra's too tight but it's not. Even when i'm not wearing a bra it hurts just around there. Anyone get this?? Also my lower back hurts too. I might try forcing myself to go for walks, apparently this helps. I have been pretty inactive this pregnancy so at the moment walking more than 2 mins leaves me exhausted...
> 
> 
> MummySS i also get the feeling that my bra is too tight! It's defo not too tight though and am confused as to why it feels like it is! My lower back hurts too, in the mornings and also when i get up to go to the toilet in the night, i can barely walk to start with!
> 
> I also have weird tingly feelings inside just under my bustline which i assume is my organs etc moving up?! No idea LOL
> 
> What a dreary day - where is the sunshine!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooh sorry to hear you're having the same freckles, but glad too that it's not just me! It's really painful huh? I find if I have a good night's sleep it doesn't hurt as much... but sadly those nights are becoming few and far between... Aagh what's it going to be like in 3 months??Click to expand...

Yeah it's so uncomfortable! Luckily the pain disappears after a while... I never knew that the uncomfortableness would start this early on! And last night i got up 4 times in 4 hours to go to the loo! 

Mel i hope your headache goes soon!


----------



## kelzyboo

Getting ready to go for my scan, eek so nervous i've got butterflies!! Will update as soon as i can, fx'd alls well and i'm a nervous wreck for nothing xx


----------



## Clareabell

Urghh feel rough today. Woke up in the night with pain in my pelvis! Went into work and managed to stay an hour before I had to come home. Im so tired my head is banging and im all achy even a two hour nap hasn't sorted me out! :(

Good luck with the scan Kelzy im sure everything will be fine and dandy! :)


----------



## mummySS

This is WAY too much information but I had to tell someone... I just did the most mammoth poo, it hurt so much i can only imagine it was almost akin to giving birth. I felt myself making labour shrieks. Honestly i have never seen anything like it - it had a 7-inch diameter! Toilet is completely jammed, DH is currently trying to unblock it. I am unable to sit down. 

Nice... :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

mummySS said:


> This is WAY too much information but I had to tell someone... I just did the most mammoth poo, it hurt so much i can only imagine it was almost akin to giving birth. I felt myself making labour shrieks. Honestly i have never seen anything like it - it had a 7-inch diameter! Toilet is completely jammed, DH is currently trying to unblock it. I am unable to sit down.
> 
> Nice...

pmsl! do you feel "Lighter" ive been going well several times a day!:thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

MummySS I'm gonna remind you of that post AFTER you've given birth!!!


----------



## Starry Night

I think I've done that once or twice before in my life....as a woman I find that embarrassing. But I know guys who would brag about it....


----------



## Clareabell

Mummy you are a classy lady!! :rofl:


----------



## BlueViolet

Viability day today! YEY! I totally want to go out and celebrate, but I have to babysit again. I thought my friend would have found someone permanent by now, but still no luck. It's tough to say no to a friend. I can just picture it - "no, I can't babysit for you because even though I have a day off I want to sit on my butt and watch TV all day." Umm...yeah, that wouldn't be very nice. If only I knew how to get the baby to stop crying. I go through the checklist and take care of every one of her needs that I can think of and sometimes still nothing will calm her. She probably just wants her mommy. It's good practice for me, but I always end up so worn out from it. 

Wez, I would totally ship one to you if it wouldn't melt. 

Anna, it's great you know when it's going to happen. I bet you're excited to meet Flynn. 

Tor, hope work goes well for you! It's always tough to get up in the morning, especially when you're not feeling 100%. 

Mummy, I also wondered how much worse our back pain is going to be in 3 months...ouch! Also, your story about the jammed toilet cracked me up! You should weigh yourself. You probably lost 3lbs. :haha: 

Mel, Sweedish Fish is a flavor of candy. There is a place here that makes a ton of flavors of italian ice and then they can be topped with custard. Somehow they managed to replicate the flavor of this candy and while it seems strange, it was delicious. Also, don't worry about the weight gain. You'll lose it eventually. I gained more than I wanted to, but I can't start dieting now, so I'll work it off after the baby is born. 

Freckles, frequent bathroom breaks are no fun. I have a tough time falling back asleep. 

Kelzy, you can do it! :) 

Clarea, hope you feel better!


----------



## Annamumof2

BlueViolet said:


> Viability day today! YEY! I totally want to go out and celebrate, but I have to babysit again. I thought my friend would have found someone permanent by now, but still no luck. It's tough to say no to a friend. I can just picture it - "no, I can't babysit for you because even though I have a day off I want to sit on my butt and watch TV all day." Umm...yeah, that wouldn't be very nice. If only I knew how to get the baby to stop crying. I go through the checklist and take care of every one of her needs that I can think of and sometimes still nothing will calm her. She probably just wants her mommy. It's good practice for me, but I always end up so worn out from it.
> 
> Wez, I would totally ship one to you if it wouldn't melt.
> 
> Anna, it's great you know when it's going to happen. I bet you're excited to meet Flynn.
> 
> Tor, hope work goes well for you! It's always tough to get up in the morning, especially when you're not feeling 100%.
> 
> Mummy, I also wondered how much worse our back pain is going to be in 3 months...ouch! Also, your story about the jammed toilet cracked me up! You should weigh yourself. You probably lost 3lbs. :haha:
> 
> Mel, Sweedish Fish is a flavor of candy. There is a place here that makes a ton of flavors of italian ice and then they can be topped with custard. Somehow they managed to replicate the flavor of this candy and while it seems strange, it was delicious. Also, don't worry about the weight gain. You'll lose it eventually. I gained more than I wanted to, but I can't start dieting now, so I'll work it off after the baby is born.
> 
> Freckles, frequent bathroom breaks are no fun. I have a tough time falling back asleep.
> 
> Kelzy, you can do it! :)
> 
> Clarea, hope you feel better!

oh yes hun i am so excited but then i keep thinking maybe my dream will come true about him being about 5lb odd....


----------



## Hann12

Mummy - do you really mean a 7 inch diameter? Surely that's not possible unless you are a large animal?!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann12 said:


> Mummy - do you really mean a 7 inch diameter? Surely that's not possible unless you are a large animal?!!

:rofl:


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Have caught up on all the posts but too many to comment on individually with my pregnancy brain:wacko:

Mummym - glad you are staying with us. It's nice to see baby Charlie as our first July Beach baby, although I wish for you it had been under happier circumstances.

Hugs to those of you in pain or feeling poorly, or just having a s**t time at the moment.

Congrats to those of you reaching V Day and those at 25 weeks - only 15 weeks to go!

lovely bump pictures SB.

Good luck to those of you having a scan today.

Re the swaddling v the sleeping bags I already have the bags so will be going with those as DS loved them and they were so handy for night time feeds.

AFM - had a busy day running around today but also quite relaxing as I had a lovely lunch at the local chinese restaurant with my mum. 

Had my 22 week midwife appt today and bump is measuring fine for my number of weeks and other checks were fine. There was a small trace of protein in my urine but that may be as I had forgotten to take a sample and did it quickly at the surgery before I went in and after I had had breakfast. I've to watch out for a high temperature, burning when I go for a wee or any other symptoms as I could have a urinary infection but as long as I feel okay I should be fine and it is recorded as a blip. Baby's heartbeat was strong and beating at 130-140bpm. I asked about not gaining much weight and the midwife laughed and said so many people would be envious of my low weight gain but not to worry as the baby is measuring fine and I will probably pack it on in the last trimester.:dohh:


----------



## mummySS

Aaisrie said:


> MummySS I'm gonna remind you of that post AFTER you've given birth!!!

pmsl yes i may live to regret those words...

Hann - i might have exaggerated the size but it was definitely at least 4-5 inches. I tell you it hurt like hell, if it wasn't so funny/gross i would definitely be crying lol! 

Mel /BlueV - yeah i do feel lighter, just weighed myself and i'm the same though, oh well... 

Starry - funny you should say that about guys bragging. As Paul was cleaning it out of the loo he was brimming with pride for me :haha: (btw, i dont make a habit of having paul clean up my poo, but every time i stepped in the bathroom i gipped and gagged)


----------



## MrsWez

Mummyss, I hope your feeling better after all that!

Mel, swedish fish are candy here. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swedish_Fish

Cute bump, SB!!

Hope you feel better Clareabell

Starry, I have watery discharge all the time. It freaks me out but my fluid levels are fine. 

Anna, I think it's great you know your going to met Flynn!

AFM, So sleepy today. I got my teeth cleaned and they are still sore. But my teeth are clean and healthy as usual. :D


----------



## abc123x

Hi ladies,
I haven't been on for a while, so I'll have to keep reading back. I saw some updates, and a very nice bump(can't remember who it was).
My bump looks bigger than that at 20 weeks, so I'm a bit jealous. I'm afraid I'm gonna put on too much weight. I did last time, but I lost it in the first 8 weeks of him being born. I breastfed and I think he sucked all the calories right out of me! :thumbup:

My little man hasn't been moving much, but today he has been going crazy. Maybe he can feel my anxiety about the scan tomorrow. We will be checking my placenta and baby's liver again, see if there is any improvement or worsening. I'm afraid my placenta has torn more because I have had a pain like a bruise on my stomach the last 2 days, but it's gone today. So, maybe it's just growing pains. Hoping there is no more spots on his liver. If I've torn more, they'll be admitting me... and we're supposed to accomplish this weeked: running to the beach house to meet an insurance person(a pipe burst and there was a flood!), a surprise party for my mother, and moving. So yay. :wacko:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Yey! The nursery is starting to take shape!

I love it already!

:flower:​


----------



## Starry Night

Good job, Sofie!

I'm starting to feel better about the watery discharge. Sometimes it is actually pretty scant so it's not like I'm having a constant trickle or anything. And baby responded to the OJ I drank and the music I played to him. But he went quiet very quickly afterwards. I think he's just a low-key, laid-back baby. My mom said I was that way when she was pregnant with me and I turned out to be a very complacent baby. My brother, on the other hand, moved so much he made my mother feel ill. My sister was quieter too. And my boy was busy on Monday. I guess he still likes to sleep it off for a couple of days.


----------



## melissasbump

DM has posted her scan pics on FB, They are amazing! x


----------



## abc123x

Starry - my son was like that. Never wanted to move much. I went to the doctor 2 times to check for fetal distress, but everytime, he just kept sleeping. They had to use the noise vibration thing on my stomach to get him to move and his heartrate to jump. When he was born, we had to set alarms to get him up or he'd sleep all night, not getting up to eat. The boy never cried unless he needed something. Calm in the womb = calm in the world. :thumbup:

I've also been having watery discharge. OB said if I take my pants off and it can roll down to my knees, I should go to the hospital. It looks like so much on fabric, but is usually less than a half tsp.


----------



## Tor81

I'm home from work early, couldn't concentrate any longer. Had an announcement today that we've all got to go to Newcastle Under Lyme tomorrow to be told about a company restructure and redundancies, great!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Mummy - I know what you mean. Without chocolate and cake wtf is there in life? :rofl:

@Kelzy - omg well done with the pram - sounds like a bargain! Re being a second time mum, I suspect that my casual and competent composure will be right out of the window once she's here.... With Harry I was so calm until he was about a week old then I went into total meltdown! Hope the scan went well x

@Wez- wft is swedish fish gelati? sounds like herring ice cream which is an idea I am not entirely comfortable with!

@Anna - will be about the same I guess - I don't want c-sec on the 20th (family tragedy last year) so am going to push for 17th.

@Tor - don't panic. Ask any of the "seasoned" mummies on here if you are stuck with buying stuff as so much of it is unnecessary or can wait. :hugs:

@Freckles/Mummy/Mel - my back is just knackered. Any kind of exertion above laying in bed all day just about ruins me for the whole day!

@Mummy - SUCH a lady! :haha:

@BV - YAY for v-day!!!

@Aaisrie - :rofl: hell yes we'll be reminding her!

@curlew - I've not put much on either. Suspect it's starting to creep up now my cake consumption has soared... :blush:

@abc - Tiger does the same. We have a few quiet days then she goes into an absolute frenzy! She's bee Wild Child today

AFM - have just got in from our 3d scan. OMG was incredible! My placenta was very close which was a shame as it inhibited the pictures rather but she is just beautiful and looks so much like her big brother! My worries about her gender were cured - 100% girl! We all copped a good look and yep, she got lady parts! Will stick some piccies on in 2 secs xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/23WKS_32.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/23WKS_26.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/23WKS_21.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/23WKS_15.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/23WKS_3.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/23WKS_6.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

DM gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## MrsWez

Great pics of Sophie, DM! She is so cute!!


----------



## MrsWez

Swedish fish are candy, DM. So it's candy flavored gelati.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swedish_Fish


----------



## mummySS

She is just gorge. It's amazing how clear the pics are and how she looks like a proper baby! which bit's the placenta, is it at the side of her?


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah to the right of her. I just can't believe how beautiful she is..... she looks exactly like Harry did as a newborn :cloud9:


----------



## melissasbump

how exciting, your baby is so REAL! I know all our babies are but... u know what i mean!!


----------



## Blue_bear

DM, amazing pics, i am so gutted i cant afford to go for one. Its so incredible you can tell she looks like Dragon already!

AFM - Im off out with the girls to red hot. The eat all you like, round the world cuisine place i went with hubby the other week. I am so starving they best have alot of food ready! Im quite excited to, its meant to be even better in the evening. Am also playing designated driver but i dont mind too much. :)


----------



## DragonMummy

all you can eat places must sigh in despair when they get preggos wandering in! :rofl:


----------



## kelzyboo

Wow DM shes adorable, cute little mouth lol I'm going to try to wait til 30weeks for a 3d scan, although the way i'm going i'll have had enough of being scanned by then :wacko:

Good news- My scan went pretty well, baby measuring 22+4 so pretty much on target, heart, kidneys and limbs look perfect we got a good look at them lol 

Not so good news- i have to go back next week for yet another scan with a real consultant this time lol She said its nothing to worry about just that baby's lying across my back facing forward and she couldn't get a good enough look at his spine, we tried for ages to wiggle him about but the little monkey wasn't having any of it :haha: She said from what she can tell all looks fine there too but she can't tell me alls ok without getting a proper look so i'm not too worried about it (honest!)

I picked up my pram and its fantastic, been very well cared for the only way to tell its not brand new are the wheels, really happy with it :happydance:

So that was my day lol back next tuesday for the scan with the consultant and also physio on the same day lol will be wiped when i get home!! xx


----------



## Clareabell

DM - Tiger is just gorgeous, so so cute. I love seeing them as we have the same EDD so my little lady will look similar!! 

I feel so poo, acid reflux is killing me! my throat is burning even water is causing it to happen! my stomach which is now up by my ribs is killing me and my pelvis has chosen to play up so have bad low down pain too! its horrid and nothing seems to be working! :(


----------



## melissasbump

Clare, sorry you arent feeling great, i dont really have any suggestions for you im afraid, every evening i end up with a feeling like there is something stuck in the back of my throat and no matter what i do it just wont go, also get heartburn in the evenings so i take tums or gavescon before bed, it helps enough to get me off to sleep. x


----------



## DragonMummy

Clare I find water makes mine worse! 

Kelz the wheels look crap the minute you get them out the door anyway don't they? Bloody impressive bargain!


----------



## Hann12

What gorgeous photos DM! I bet you are so excited now! I can't believe how cute she is. I have my 4D scan when I'm 28 weeks, going to be so exciting!

Kelz - well done for the scan, at least you get another one too!

Clare - sorry you feel bad.

Mel - hope the headache has improved.

AFM - had a pretty busy but boring day at work, as ever! Tomorrow I have a consultants appointment to see about neonectal testing that they want me to do. Should be interesting at least. Then I am off to my parents in the evening so that I can go to the dentist in the morning on Friday. What an exciting life I lead! Will try to be on iphone to catch up though. :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Really hope this pic of the pram works i'm a total comuter idiot lol x
 



Attached Files:







pram x.jpg
File size: 1.4 KB
Views: 37


----------



## kelzyboo

How small was that :haha: hope this is bigger x
 



Attached Files:







bigger pram.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DragonMummy

wow Kel it's bloody gorgeous! Well impressed!


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh and personal question..... :blush:

Does anyone else feel like someone has kicked them hard in the lady areas? I feel bruised down there. DH has been trying to extract some love out of me for a couple of days but I feel like I have already had it!! :rofl:


----------



## kelzyboo

:happydance: Thanks DM i love it.

As for the personal question, i feel like that a lot it may be to do with the SPD? I also sometimes get a sudden stabbing pain down there, right on the bone, its not much fun feel like i've been hit between the legs with a baseball bat. I was told that it was to do with my pelvis not meeting properly in the middle?? :flower:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Evening Ladies!

Thought I would show you what I have done so far in the nursery!

Still got half a room still to paint but I am finishing the stars off that are going around the room tonight.....


This is the alcove in the nursery where his changer unit will go!


This is one of the walls...Still need to add more stars to the top part


Hope you like it!

:flower:​


----------



## topazicatzbet

i like your twinkle twinkle, i bought one off ebay for my sons room to go above his bed.


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah that makes sense, Kel. Thanks :friends:


----------



## Tor81

DM, congrats on your scan, you got some fabulous pics!

Congrats on your scan too Kelzy, see nothing to worry about. I'm sure next week will be fine too.

OMG SK, Jake's nursery is amazing, you can tell how much love and effort has gone into it.*

I think my belly is having a growth spurt, I'm beginning to look properly chunky, think I'll brave a bump pic this weekend, remind me!

xx


----------



## MrsWez

Love the nursery Sofie!

Cute stroller/Pram, Kelzy. We don't have as cute or fancy strollers here in the States and the ones that are cost hundreds of dollars. :nope: But if I wanted one I wouldn't be able to see it until it shipped to my house. No place sells good ones in my area. 

DM, maybe you should let DH extract his own love for a little while while your lady bits rest. 

AFM, Jonathan had a quiet morning then moved my entire laptop in one kick. DH says he'll be a baseball player. :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez you have just created the best expression for wanking that I have EVER heard!!!


----------



## MrsWez

:angelnot:


----------



## DragonMummy

don't give me that angel shit..... :haha:


----------



## MrsWez

You know me so well, DM! It's kinda scary. :winkwink:


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl:

Girl after my own heart, Wez


----------



## Starry Night

abc123x said:


> Starry - my son was like that. Never wanted to move much. I went to the doctor 2 times to check for fetal distress, but everytime, he just kept sleeping. They had to use the noise vibration thing on my stomach to get him to move and his heartrate to jump. When he was born, we had to set alarms to get him up or he'd sleep all night, not getting up to eat. The boy never cried unless he needed something. Calm in the womb = calm in the world. :thumbup:
> 
> I've also been having watery discharge. OB said if I take my pants off and it can roll down to my knees, I should go to the hospital. It looks like so much on fabric, but is usually less than a half tsp.

I'm really hoping for a calm first child. I want to ease into parenthood. LOL (I'm a wuss...) My mom told me I never cried so every time I would they would be surprised and concerned. My mom wouldn't even bother to wait to feed me before going anywhere because once I got hungry I'd just wait until she was ready. She'd pop in a bottle and that was that... My grandmother has a photo of me just SCREAMING in my highchair, complete with rigid arms and legs. She said she had no idea what was going on as I never cried and thought it was worthy of capturing on film. ha ha I know a good first child could make me cocky and ruin me for any future children (my mom said she used to wonder why people said parenting was hard and thought herself a very good parent). My mom didn't know what to do with herself when my brother arrived with colic and then became a busy, head-strong child. lol

Kelzy - love the stroller! Is it just for little babies or will it grow with baby?

DM - such gorgeous photos! What a little darling.

Sophie - your nursery is spectacular. Your baby is going to love it!


----------



## melissasbump

Well been to bed and got up again, bloody heartburn!!:wacko:

Kelzy, great pram what a bargin!

Wez, loving the wanking expression too (must write that down!:thumbup:)

Starry, im hoping for a calm child too! Apparently I was one so fingers crossed! 

Can you OD on tums?


----------



## emzeebob

hey ladies

so i had a proper nervous breakdown over the weekend, i looked after my mates nearly 1 year old for nearly 24hrs over night and all day and when he went home i just sobbed.
i was constantly checking him all night next to me and every little sound he made i would check he was ok, i had no sleep and i just cryed wen he left i dont no how im going to do it, im used to giving the kids back lol, maybe its first time mum thing and im panicking for no reasin but i havent a clue what im doing, ive never bathed a baby before, and it all seems daunghting to me, anyway sorry for the ramble ive finally been able to put up my 20 week scan pis of baby jaycob, my oh decided he liked the scary face picture,
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 2









baby1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 2









baby31.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsWez

Aww, you'll be a great mum, emzee! It may not be easy at first but you'll get into a routine within a few weeks. Jaycob is so cute. My DH love the creepy face pictures soon.

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/jonathan4-2.jpg


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ewww I just squeezed milk out of my boob!


----------



## Starry Night

LOL, Sofie! Were you trying to squeeze some out? I've been trying from time to time but so far nothing. I think I will freak out when it actually happens.

And of course the men would like the scary-face pictures! If we had been given one I can see my DH loving it too.


----------



## BlueViolet

I scored some awesome clothes from a friend whose daughter outgrew them. Yey :)

DM, beautiful baby girl! I love the level of detail in those scans. Your personal question is funny. 

Bb, hope you had a nice dinner. Sounds yummy!

Kelzy, glad your scan went well. YEY! Great bargain. Looks like new :) 

Clarea, hope you feel better! Gum and/or Tums tends to help me. I also read that you should eat slowly and not drink water with the food. The part about the water is weird. I forget the reason for it. 

Hann, hope your appointment goes well.

SK, cute stars!

Mel, hope you feel better!

Emzee, hang in there.


----------



## Tor81

Really SK?!! How freaky! Im hoping to breast feed but I must admit I haven't got my head around how weird it seems! Hoping it will just all seem natural at the time.

Off to Newcastle now to find out if I've still got a job, wish me luck girls!

xx


----------



## melissasbump

Ewwww just sicked up and weed myself at the same time, will this ever end?


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> @Mummy - I know what you mean. Without chocolate and cake wtf is there in life? :rofl:
> 
> @Kelzy - omg well done with the pram - sounds like a bargain! Re being a second time mum, I suspect that my casual and competent composure will be right out of the window once she's here.... With Harry I was so calm until he was about a week old then I went into total meltdown! Hope the scan went well x
> 
> @Wez- wft is swedish fish gelati? sounds like herring ice cream which is an idea I am not entirely comfortable with!
> 
> @Anna - will be about the same I guess - I don't want c-sec on the 20th (family tragedy last year) so am going to push for 17th.
> 
> @Tor - don't panic. Ask any of the "seasoned" mummies on here if you are stuck with buying stuff as so much of it is unnecessary or can wait. :hugs:
> 
> @Freckles/Mummy/Mel - my back is just knackered. Any kind of exertion above laying in bed all day just about ruins me for the whole day!
> 
> @Mummy - SUCH a lady! :haha:
> 
> @BV - YAY for v-day!!!
> 
> @Aaisrie - :rofl: hell yes we'll be reminding her!
> 
> @curlew - I've not put much on either. Suspect it's starting to creep up now my cake consumption has soared... :blush:
> 
> @abc - Tiger does the same. We have a few quiet days then she goes into an absolute frenzy! She's bee Wild Child today
> 
> AFM - have just got in from our 3d scan. OMG was incredible! My placenta was very close which was a shame as it inhibited the pictures rather but she is just beautiful and looks so much like her big brother! My worries about her gender were cured - 100% girl! We all copped a good look and yep, she got lady parts! Will stick some piccies on in 2 secs xxx

we might have our babys 1 or 2 days apart then :-D


----------



## Annamumof2

OMG 25 weeks today and only 13 weeks till i get to see my lil Flynn


----------



## curlew

Morning all

Lovely pictures of Tiger DM. Its fantastic seeing them look like a real baby. I need to book my scan which I think we will do at the beginning of May when I will be about 30 weeks, so that DS can see the baby and also so we can have another peek! Funny you should say about your bruised lady bits I had this at the end of last week and over the weekend but it seems to have gone now.

Blue bear - hope you enjoyed your meal and they had enough to fill you up:wink:

Kelzy - glad your scan went well and what a fantastic purchase with your pram.

Clare - sorry you are suffering. :hugs:

Sofie - the nursery is beautiful. Such a lot of work in it.

Tor - good luck with your meeting in Newcastle and cant wait to see your bump picture.

Mrs Wez - wow super kick from Jonathon. He is stong.

Starry - I am hoping for a calm baby this time too. DS has colic and I was up walking the floor with him every night for about 15 months! It was a nightmare.

Melissa - sorry you are suffering from heartburn. Hope you managed to get back to sleep again.

Emzee - I think its more stressful looking after someone elses child than your own. You will be fine.

BV - great on getting the clothes. My mum picked up a few bits for the baby in a sale yesterday and got some great bargins.

AFM - I feel so lazy and tired today. I am having trouble sleeping at the moment between my sore hip and DH snoring (grrrr). Have tonnes to do round the house today but don't see a lot getting done.


----------



## Annamumof2

Sofiekirsten said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> Thought I would show you what I have done so far in the nursery!
> 
> Still got half a room still to paint but I am finishing the stars off that are going around the room tonight.....
> 
> 
> This is the alcove in the nursery where his changer unit will go!
> View attachment 181862
> 
> 
> This is one of the walls...Still need to add more stars to the top part
> View attachment 181863
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!
> 
> :flower:​

OMG that is amazing hun, i love the way you have worked on it, i hope you dont need to do to much work on there now and you just sit back and wait till that lil bump is here


----------



## mummySS

Morning all, on tube to work (boo gotta go in today... And for some reason I can smell vodka... Who the fugg is drinking vodka at 8.40am?!) so just a quickie. SK did the milk freak you out? I am totally freaked by this! Lovely nursery btw, am so Impressed with a) creativity and b) having started it already :)

Mel - poor you hun, hope you'll get a break at some point :hugs:

Going into tunnel back online later have a good day all x x


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, 

DM your scan pics are amazing and Tiger is gorgeous! Bet it was an amazing experience to see the scan. :thumbup:

Sofie - lovely nursery! We haven't decided on a theme for ours yet oops!

Tor - i hope the meeting goes well today... 

BB - hope you enjoyed the all you can eat restaurant. I feel such a pig lately - hubby bought me another batch of creme eggs - hope baby likes them!! 

Kelzy - love your pram! I don't get mine til the 2nd May as they're out of stock - can't wait to see it! 

I've not yet tried to squeeze any milk out yet, think it would freak me out slightly :haha: Hubby wants me to try it but i reckon it'd freak him out too LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

When I was expecting H I didn't have ANY milk leakage. Apparently this time they have worked out what to do. I've been leaking since first tri. Some days I don't notice til I move suddenly and notice a nasty cheesy smell :sick:

Mummy I know what you mean about people being pissed at that time of the morning. We get people phoning work in the mornings completely shit faced. Suppose it doesn't take some of them much to top up on the night before!


----------



## Aaisrie

I can't tell if I've caught a cold or if the couple of days of sun has brought out hayfever season?? Nose = blocked. Sneezing = regularly. Effect on HG = baddddddd.
Dammit cut me a break!!

Happy St Patrick's day everyone!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Morning Ladies!

I have to say it was a little gross when I first did it but yes I sqeezed milk out of my boob!

I showed it to DH and he promptly jumped up off the bed and said 'Ew!'

I am going to ask a TMI question aswell....

Can anyone else pick dried milk out of there nipples? it's only like little bits but can anyone do it? I have been able to do it since about 15 weeks and its minging but I can't help but pick it out!

:flower:​


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep thats totally normal, wait til you wake up and its all run down your chest and dried. lol


----------



## Annamumof2

Sofiekirsten said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I have to say it was a little gross when I first did it but yes I sqeezed milk out of my boob!
> 
> I showed it to DH and he promptly jumped up off the bed and said 'Ew!'
> 
> I am going to ask a TMI question aswell....
> 
> Can anyone else pick dried milk out of there nipples? it's only like little bits but can anyone do it? I have been able to do it since about 15 weeks and its minging but I can't help but pick it out!
> 
> :flower:​

oh yes i have need picking at my nipples for ages but not seen any milk yet


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Yey I no longer feel like a freak now I know other people can do it!

It's so funny when I am bored I will pick them in the bedroom :haha:

DH thinks I am weird lol! :dohh:​


----------



## DragonMummy

Pmsl at topaz! 

Yep I get it too sk. Unfortunately with pregnancy, normal doesn't necessarily mean not gross lol


----------



## Doodlepants

*Sulk* I'm having Ben and Jerrys for elevenses with Holly and she keeps eating all of the good bits!

Loving all the tmi talk! No milk here yet but do have the yukky yellow bits on my nipples... Lovely!...
xx


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! Nice leaky boob chat! I haven't had that yet so something to not look forward to! Just left the hospital, the dr was 40 mins late, very annoying when I was meant to be the first person seen! He didn't really have much to say but us still insisting on seeing me in 2 weeks. Then I had to see the midwife (another 15 min wAit!) then she explained the fibronectal test and asked me to do it then so did that and now finally kn my way to work. Have an 11am meeting I am clearly going to miss! Good news was that the cervix, baby etc all seems good. Relief! Mid wife is calling me in next 30 mind with test results. If negative I'll prob have to have it done again in 2 weeks. 
So that's my exciting morning! Oh and she made a nice comment that I seem to have list of CM but she wasn't concerned! Nice! 
Anyway sorry for the one sided post, will take a proper read in a bit but hope everyone is okay :)


----------



## DragonMummy

hmmm.... can somebody confiscate my bathroom scales?


----------



## Doodlepants

Mine too! I'm too scared to weigh myself (eating a whole carton of Phish food in 2 days hasn't helped, I'm sure)!

Love you're PP DM! I still haven't booked mine yet! It'll probably be a last minute thing like it was with Holly!

Love the nursery Sofie! 

Has anyone seen Sherri's food pics from hospital on FB? I REALLY think we need to send her a food care package!

xx


----------



## Clareabell

Morning! Eww leaky nipples, I cant say that is something that I am looking forward to. Especially if it smells "cheesy" when dried! YUCK!

Had my 25 week mid wife appointment today and she has signed me off work for a week as I have high blood pressure and bit of a temperature. I think im just stressed with all that has gone on over the weekend. 

Baby seems to be doing ok HB 148 and bump measuring 26 weeks instead of 25 but im putting that down to the large quantities of crap im consuming!


----------



## DragonMummy

Clare Harry always measured 2cm over. It was just water x


----------



## emzeebob

major league pissed off today, woke up to the kittens who are 8 weeks and ready to go thank god, :evil: they had knocked over a whole bottle of vinagar which cracked and leaked all over my paper work that included my maternity notes, :grr: they are soaked, can i get new ones?


----------



## abc123x

Morning ladies(here anyway)...

Loving the scan pictures posted!

And as for the dry milk thing... I have that. I am so not into letting OH see them. Ugh. Very very disgusting. I try not to look at them so I don't try to pick it off.

Well, I'm off to get ready for my scan. Baby boy was busy in there yesterday... fingers crossed that means he's doing well and isn't ripping that placenta right off.


----------



## melissasbump

oh is that dry milk? I thought it was dry skin...:blush:


----------



## MrsWez

Hann, although annoying I'm glad all is well.

DM, I don't even touch my bathroom scale. It's a scary device

Leaking boobs, I haven't had this issue yet. My DH won't touch my boobs in fear of them leaking. Which is great cause they are sore all the time anyway.

Happy St. Patrick's Day ladies! I will miss my yearly Guinness fest but I will eat corned beef, cabbage and potatoes instead.


----------



## melissasbump

Right im off to tesco as there is a rumour in tri 2 that they are reducing loads of baby clothes to 50p/£1!!


----------



## Starry Night

abc123x said:


> Morning ladies(here anyway)...
> 
> Loving the scan pictures posted!
> 
> And as for the dry milk thing... I have that. I am so not into letting OH see them. Ugh. Very very disgusting. I try not to look at them so I don't try to pick it off.
> 
> Well, I'm off to get ready for my scan. Baby boy was busy in there yesterday... fingers crossed that means he's doing well and isn't ripping that placenta right off.

When I talked to the specialist he said that the baby can't hurt the placenta or make the abruption worse by kicking it or anything of that sort. He won't be able to rip it off. Good luck with your scan!

Clare - glad the baby is doing OK.


----------



## BlueViolet

Happy St. Patrick's Day! 

DM, you must be gifted to be leaking since first trimester! I'll volunteer to steal your scale and trash mine too while I'm at it. 

SK, I have to admit that the dried milk sort of sneaked up on me. It was just from one of the boobs. At first I didn't know what it was. It was like a couple of salt crystals and then it happened again the next day. I felt so gross! 

Topaz, dried milk all over sounds like a big ewwwww! I bought some disposable pads to put in my bra. I didn't realize that I might have to start using them before the baby is born. 

So in the spirit of TMI, has anyone noticed that after an orgasm the uterus hardens up? I didn't feel any contractions, but then again, I have no clue what they're supposed to feel like. 

Aaisrie, it sounds like allergies. Hope they ease up on you. We're having a beautiful day outside too. It's warmer than it's been in a long time. I'm going to try to train the dog on a leash again. My husband nearly dislocated his shoulder due to the dog's leash pulling yesterday. At 95lbs and all muscle he's a beast. 

Doodle, what kind of Ben and Jerry's? I love their Chunkey Monkey. I bought some cookie dough ice cream yesterday, but it's a local brand and not Ben and Jerry's. 

Hann, glad you and the baby are healthy! What is the fibronectal test? If you don't have time to explain, I can just do a quick google search.

Clarea, glad your appointment went well. Hope your blood pressure eases up. Sounds like the time off will help with stress relief. 

Emzee, it stinks you lost your papers to vinegar. The kittens sound adorable, though. Can you post some pictures of them? 

Abc, hope your appointment goes well!

Wez, I know what you mean about not being able to have a Guinness. Last night my husband and I went to a bar before the movies and I really wanted to get a beer, but I had to settle for a virgin daquiri. It was still good, but not the same without the booze.


----------



## MrsWez

It sucks doesn't it, BV? I'm not an alcoholic by any means, but I miss the taste of beer. We'll go to a restaurant and everyone around me is having a beer while I sip on Sprite. :nope: And I have a case of Oktoberfest in my fridge from before I found out I was pregnant, so after I'm done breastfeeding it's all mine!


----------



## Annamumof2

melissasbump said:


> Right im off to tesco as there is a rumour in tri 2 that they are reducing loads of baby clothes to 50p/£1!!

oh keep us posted about that hun, i will wanna take myself down there even though i brought some more outfits for Flynn when he has enough as it is lol


----------



## Starry Night

I keep hearing about all these UK deals on baby stuff and I feel like I'm missing out. :(

lol

I think baby is going to have a more active day today. I've felt lots of kicks and flutters this morning already. And some of his boots were hard enough for my stomach to bubble out. Love it! And only a couple more days to viability. That is my next major milestone for this pregnancy. I'll probably celebrate by changing my ticker. I'm tired of the fresh produce especially as it's staying the same from week-to-week now.


----------



## Annamumof2

grrr i got pain in my pelvis :-(


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, yeah it sucks...My favorite beer is Hoegaarden. I also miss Ciroc martinis. Of course they had those at the bar last night...and pear martinis. I've never had one of those, but it sounded intriguing. I doubt they can make virgin martinis. I'm not a heavy drinker either, but I enjoyed the occasional cocktail hour. The thought also occurred to me that during breastfeeding you can't really drink, so how long will I have to wait until I can have a martini again? :( 

Anna, I can relate on buying more baby clothes than necessary. I thought I was doing pretty well even before I got all the baby clothes from my friend. I got a huge bag and a box full - probably at least 50 outfits in there...craziness! She said that I might not want all of them and that she can donate them. I took nearly everything. I figure I can always donate it later when our baby outgrows them. A few even have tags on. And I haven't had the baby shower yet. I really hope that the tech was right and we're having a girl because otherwise I'd have to start nearly from scratch again or make the poor boy wear pink. At home I figured no one would care. Maybe my husband might mind. We'll see...


----------



## Annamumof2

BlueViolet said:


> Wez, yeah it sucks...My favorite beer is Hoegaarden. I also miss Ciroc martinis. Of course they had those at the bar last night...and pear martinis. I've never had one of those, but it sounded intriguing. I doubt they can make virgin martinis. I'm not a heavy drinker either, but I enjoyed the occasional cocktail hour. The thought also occurred to me that during breastfeeding you can't really drink, so how long will I have to wait until I can have a martini again? :(
> 
> Anna, I can relate on buying more baby clothes than necessary. I thought I was doing pretty well even before I got all the baby clothes from my friend. I got a huge bag and a box full - probably at least 50 outfits in there...craziness! She said that I might not want all of them and that she can donate them. I took nearly everything. I figure I can always donate it later when our baby outgrows them. A few even have tags on. And I haven't had the baby shower yet. I really hope that the tech was right and we're having a girl because otherwise I'd have to start nearly from scratch again or make the poor boy wear pink. At home I figured no one would care. Maybe my husband might mind. We'll see...

well i know i wont need to put after 3-6 months or i dont think anyway... i havent looked though Jasons old clothing just sleepsuits and body suits


----------



## Starry Night

In some ways I feel like I already have lots of clothes for baby. He has 5 newborn-sized sleepers and two 3mo-6mo sized sleepers plus a pair of PJs for 6 months. There are a couple of outfits. But then I realize, that after baby goes through a few changes a day due to leaking diapers I don't really have all that much. And he will probably outgrow the newborn stuff in a couple of weeks.


----------



## mummymarsh

charlie steven marsh was born on 16/03/11 at 2.15pm after 3 hours of labour weighing 1.5lb...at 24 weeks and 3 days.:sadangel:

he was totally perfect in every single way....


----------



## Jenni4

:hugs: to you mummymarsh... glad you finally got your cuddles... you are the bravest person I know. My heart goes out to you...Jennifer


----------



## BlueViolet

MM, big :hugs: to you! You are such a strong person. I am very sorry for your loss. This must be the toughest thing a mother has to face.


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh mummymarsh i'm so glad that you got to meet your precious boy and that he can rest now. You and your family are in my thoughts. X


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: i'm glad you got to meet him and have some cuddles mummymarsh, you've been so strong he will be very proud to have you for his mummy x
:kiss: Little Charlie xx


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: mummymarsh. I bet he is handsome perfect little man. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. You're a strong woman.


----------



## Annamumof2

big hugs mummy... thinking of you though this hard time and may he look down on you and blow you many kisses


----------



## Clareabell

:hugs: Mummy Marsh, Little Charlie sounds just beautiful! My thoughs are with you and your family! xxx


----------



## melissasbump

As for the tesco sale... dont bother today, my tesco didnt appear to have it and its a big one, may pop back there tomorrow see if any change, i did just get a couple of cute pairs of PJs from Asda though they have some nice stuff in the sale, especially if you know what team your on! x


----------



## melissasbump

Mummymarsh, big hugs to you, its lovely that you got to hold and cuddle him, what a beautiful baby Charlie must be thinking of you xx


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Mummy Marsh. I'm glad you got to meet your little boy, I'm sure he looked beautiful.
Fly high little man xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Mummymarsh, glad you got to meet and hold your special angel Charlie. He sounds darling. Thinking of you and your family in this difficult time.


----------



## curlew

Hugs to you and your family Mummymarsh. Glad you got to meet baby Charlie and he was so perfect.


----------



## mummySS

Hugs mummymarsh, well done for keeping strong to deliver your little man. May he rest in peace xxx


----------



## Tor81

:hugs: MummyMarsh, you are so brave. It must have been amazing to finally meet little Charlie, especailly getting the chance to say goodbye in person. He'll live on in your heart forever. 

xx


----------



## Tor81

Freckles, did you have to mention Cadburys Cream Eggs?! I&#8217;m now obliged to go to the fridge and get one!!

Eve, let me know if you work out whether you&#8217;ve got a cold or hayfever, I&#8217;m wondering the same. Assumed it was a cold but my nose is running clear, and there has been talk of hayfever season starting&#8230;

I&#8217;m not suffering from leaky nipples yet, although one in particular is very dry and itchy. In fact I can&#8217;t actually work out exactly where the milk comes from yet&#8230; might have to do some googling!

The big announcement in Newcastle today got quite emotional, there are a lot of people losing jobs. The Birmingham office is probably the least affected, we should only lose 5-6 people I think, but my current team has been relocated to Manchester, which I&#8217;m actually pleased about because I really wanted a change and this way I won&#8217;t feel forced to apply for my current role, and to be honest I&#8217;m not sure I want to return after maternity leave anyway! And the boys who work for me should be fine too, I was probably more worried about them than me. Just got a horrible application process to go through over the next week or so.

Ok, off to google breast feeding!

xx


----------



## Hann12

Mummymarsh - you have been incrediably strong, I'm so sad for you but hope that your baby boy rests in peace. My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Tor, glad you're not losing your job. Sounds like you're making lemonade with the lemons handed to you. Good luck with the application process. You can do it :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Well for the last 5 hours I have been sat on a maternity unit waiting to see a doctor as Jake hadn't moved much at all during the day....

As this was my 3rd time going in to the maternity unit for reduced fetal movement they did a scan on me which showed Jake quite happy in there!

He had his legs behind his head!!! :haha: and I have an anterior placenta so thats why I couldn't feel him move much. The consultant wants to see me in 3 weeks time for another follow up scan...

Presumably to check the position of the placenta...

But all is well and he seems quite happy in there. The consultant did some basic measurements aswell and he measures near enough perfect....

DH asked the consultant if he could see the sex just to like triple check and low and behold he had his legs crossed yet again!

This baby is turning out to be a right little monkey! Just like his daddy :blush:

Oh they also gave me a kick chart aswell and they want me to start noting down when I feel movement aswell and if I feel him less than 10 times in a day then I need to go in and see them.

Thats all from me, going to go to sleep now I am absolutley knackerd after all the waiting around in a room full of women who were in early labour :wacko:

Sleep Well Ladies!

:flower:​


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Well for the last 5 hours I have been sat on a maternity unit waiting to see a doctor as Jake hadn't moved much at all during the day....

As this was my 3rd time going in to the maternity unit for reduced fetal movement they did a scan on me which showed Jake quite happy in there!

He had his legs behind his head!!! and I have an anterior placenta so thats why I couldn't feel him move much. The consultant wants to see me in 3 weeks time for another follow up scan...

Presumably to check the position of the placenta...

But all is well and he seems quite happy in there. The consultant did some basic measurements aswell and he measures near enough perfect....

DH asked the consultant if he could see the sex just to like triple check and low and behold he had his legs crossed yet again!

This baby is turning out to be a right little monkey! Just like his daddy

Oh they also gave me a kick chart aswell and they want me to start noting down when I feel movement aswell and if I feel him less than 10 times in a day then I need to go in and see them.

Thats all from me, going to go to sleep now I am absolutley knackerd after all the waiting around in a room full of women who were in early labour

Sleep Well Ladies!

:flower:​


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry you had a scare. At least now you have some explanation why you don't always feel him. And he sounds like a contortionist! 

I've often had days where I feel baby less than 10 times a day. It happens in patterns (every x number of days) so I figure it's normal. And I may be missing some movements as I can't always tell if it's him or a muscle tic.


----------



## Britt11

Mummymarsh- :hugs: you are an incredibly strong woman. Thoughts are with you in this very difficult time. Charlie is watching over you
:hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

Sitting in a room of labouring women 'eh SK?- That'll be us soon!!!! woooooooop!!!!
I had a quiet day the other day- I was trying everything and got no movement still- just as I was about to call in she started moving! I have a monkey too! :)
xx


----------



## Hann12

SK - glad the baby is okay! I have days where mine is less active - I think he must kick behind then or at night when I'm asleep. I can normally get him moving though evebtually but on those days he normally starts the annoying cervix and bladder kicks! 
He was good last night though as I was at my parents and he did some big kicks for my mum to feel which was so nice! 

Just on my way back from the dentist, I have swollen gums apparently and I literally bled all over the place! Have to see her in 3 months and again in another 3 months! Pregnancy clearly disturbs your mouth! 
Very happy it's Friday - just hope work doesn't drag today. 
Have a busy weekend with friends round tomorrow and Sunday. Should be nice though! 
Anyone up to anything exciting?


----------



## Hann12

Oh and happy 23 weeks to Mel!! Me tomorrow yippee! 
Oh and got the fibronectal test back and I will not be giving birth in the next 2-3 weeks, relief!


----------



## melissasbump

Thankyou Hann!!! ive not got a lot planned for weekend, got paid today so sorting all things financial and waiting for my mattress from kiddicare! Whoop whoop!

I got a little emotional last night, still feel ive got loads to sort out baby and otherwise, want to ideally have everything sorted by 30 weeks, also feel like i know NOTHING and them worrying whether il be a good mother etc, OH was very understanding and has told me to make loads of lists today so we can get things ticked off, (stupid things like getting the dog a new collar tag ) but they just arent getting done and its getting to me. 
Emotions!!!
Off to do the shopping later, we have OHs sister and famly over on Sunday so im doing a big chilli, natchos, jackets dips, salsa etc, thought it would be better than a roast as i can prepare it all tomorrow, and im still not great at not feeling sick in the kitchen.

Hann will let you know what the mattress is like when it comes between 12 and 1 hopefully! 

23 weeks whoop whoop a week till V day!! x


----------



## melissasbump

Hann glad you are holding off the birth for another couple of weeks!!:wacko:


----------



## MrsWez

Glad all is well, SK! My little man doesn't seem to calm down until I want to feel him move. 

That's crazy Hannah, I went to the dentist Wednesday and actually had less bledding. But I'm a clean freak when it comes to my mouth. My dentist said it's quite common to have more bleeding, swelling and sensitivity in your gums during pregnancy. :hugs: I guess I'm a freak. 

Happy 23 weeks Hannah and Mel!! 

I hurt myself goofing around with DH. I have a bruise on my shoulder and it hurts pretty bad. I don't know what's wrong with me but I started crying like a little girl. My DH was freaking out. Only 4 days until my next scan and V Day!! I can't believe I've made it this far!! :cloud9:


----------



## melissasbump

my cotbed mattress has arrived! Woo hoo! very pleased with it and impressed with Kiddicare!x


----------



## BlueViolet

SK, glad Jake is okay!

Hann, sounds like you have a fun weekend planned. We're meeting up with some friends tonight and the rest of the weekend is going to be productive. My husband has some work to catch up with and I have more things to sort in the baby's room. Glad your test came back and all is well :) YEY!

Mel, I know what you mean about getting emotional. Sometimes I get sad and I have no clue why. The warm weather has brightened my day though. I can hear the birds chirping and I can leave windows open since it's 60F. I can't believe it. It's been freezing for too long. 

Wez, it stinks you got hurt. What exactly were you doing when you injured your shoulder? wink wink

Today I have my 24wk midwife appointment. No ultrasound, but I will be able to hear the heartbeat and I'm looking forward to it. The roof guys came to redo part of our roof and I hope they will be able to finish before my appointment. I wouldn't want to write them a blank check...hehe.


----------



## Starry Night

Hann, I must have missed something earlier but I had no idea you were in danger of delivering that early. I'm SO relieved and glad for you that this won't be happening.

mel - that's exciting news about the mattress arriving! Glad that you're so happy with it. I'm sure baby will be too! :)

Wez - sorry about your shoulder. I remember wrenching mine while getting dressed a week before my wedding. It was so bad I couldn't lower it from the raised position for a good 10 minutes and when my parents tried to touch it I instantly burst into tears. I had to book emergency massage and chiropractor appointments (waiting lists are normally a good 3 weeks or so). Hope you're feeling better soon.

BlueV - good luck with your appointment and the roofers! 

AFM - the real estate agent is coming by today to take pictures of our house for the listing. We already bought our plane tickets to move just before Easter so we don't have very long to sell this place. Stress!!! All this upheaval is upsetting my cat and she has been very, very naughty so we've locked her in the basement for now. Don't worry. She has everything she needs and it's finished and warm....seclusion helps calm her down. She'll just get more upset with a stranger walking around, stomping in his shoes (she hates the sound of shoes). We'll let her out once he's gone.

Baby had an active day yesterday which makes me happy. Everyone here seems to have such active babies. Mine is so lazy! Even when I can feel him, more often than not I feel him laying against my belly or on my bladder. He's not squirming or anything. Just chillin'.


----------



## BlueViolet

Starry, good luck with selling! It must be very stressful to work within such a tight deadline. I've learned some things while going on a lot of house tours over the summer. Neutral colors and uncluttered spaces are easier to sell. One house we saw was actually professionally decorated and looked gorgeous. I so wanted it but it was way too big for us and we had to take a step back and realize that. Initially, there are so many impulse emotions that play a factor. The other thing to try to do is to make the space look bigger with furniture placement and key accessories. Also, in the kitchen clean and uncluttered counters make the space look bigger too. I'm sure you already know a lot about this stuff, but I figured I'd offer some advice just in case :) 

Glad your baby had an active day. Mine doesn't do all that much kicking. It happens very sporadically and I really have to pay attention in order to notice it. It's also very tough to feel the kicks on the outside. I'm sure once she grows bigger it will be easier, but I'm not worried.


----------



## Starry Night

Most of our junk has been packed into boxes and stored in my parents' garage. Our house seems so empty but it looks nice! Our real estate agent has 'show furniture" so we're borrowing that for the living room as ours were ugly. ha! We bought them second hand so I'm aware they aren't nice to look at. And our house was painted in neutrals straight away. We bought this one knowing we wouldn't be in it forever. My in-laws just sold their house and the decor was not updated AT ALL (think sea foam green toilet and tub). Most people coming in did complain about that but their house still sold in a week. So I'm hoping for a similar sort of turn around.

I'm not overly worried about the lack of activity either. I've had so many ultrasounds and have another one coming up. If there was some sort of problem it would have come up by now. I just feel like my baby is so different from everyone else's. I'm sure I'll feel him more later. And his kicks already can make lumps on my tummy. He just doesn't do it often.


----------



## curlew

Tor - glad your not losing your job and it looks like this may be an opportunity for you to explore something new. Good luck with your applications.

Sofie - glad Jake is okay even if he is being a bit mischevious and worrying mum and dad. I had a wee bit of a worry with bump on Tuesday as I didn't feel him much during the day and then he kept me awake most of the night lol!!!

Hannah - how nice for your mum to feel the baby kick. Glad the denist went okay even if you did bleed a bit. Good news that you wont be giving birth in the next couple of weeks!

Melissa - sounds like a lovely dinner. Put me right in the mood for nachos now - mmmmm. Glad you are impressed with Kiddicare. I have seen a car seat on there I quite like so good to get other peoples impressions of their service.

Mrs Wez hope your shouder feels better soon and yeh for V day in 4 days. A few of us getting there next week:happydance:

BV hope your midwife appointment went ok

Starry - good luck with selling your house. SWe have had OH's house on the market since August. We have someone who wants it but has to sell theirs first before they can offer and agree a moving date, but its a pain waiting.

AFM - another fairly lazy day for me. Just do not have much energy. Have done some housework but not as much as I could have done. I am just having such bad nights sleep it's untrue.


----------



## Blue_bear

Sorry you had a scare Sof, mine was quiet yesterday too but has been pretty active today. Seems to be settling into that sort of pattern.

Ive been out and brought a birthing ball today and am sat on it as we speak :) Its actually really comfy. Also picked up another pair of cheap joggers and a hoody as that seems to be what i am living in at the moment! Also went for a mens hoody rather than ladies as i wanted something baggy!

Might be going out later, just to the pub where i work. They have a comic relief night organised with karaoke and my boss is having his legs and chest waxed all for the cause! Could be a good laugh but i have to be honest and say it wont take much for me not to be bothered to go!
Just glad im not working, all the staff are doing fancy dress and im definatly not in the mood for that!

Hope your all having a good day x


----------



## abc123x

My appointment went well, but could have been better. My placenta is healed completely!! His liver still has a spot on it though, but they can't say what it is. Only that it is only one and it is likely a benign calcium spot. They are running a series of tests since I've got an autoimmune disease and had a virus + a cold that wouldn't go away. Fingers crossed on that. Since my placenta is intact, I won't have another scan for 6 weeks, instead of the regular two, and I got some very very clear pictures that I'll have to post later. And I am 21 weeks today! Getting closer and closer.


MummyMarsh- Big big :hugs: I'm sure he was lovely. I will be thinking of you and your family!

SK- My son used to do that too. Every couple weeks he'd freak me out not moving at all. Glad Jake is well!


----------



## BlueViolet

Starry, it sounds like you got the house selling covered. That's awesome :) 

Curlew, sorry to hear you haven't been sleeping well. It really does drain your energy when you don't get enough sleep. The roofers came early this morning and I had to set an alarm and be ready and showered by the time they got here. On top of it, we didn't go to bed at a decent hour. So there we were in bed around 1am and some jerks were carrying on really loudly outside. The dog went nuts and started growling and barking and we couldn't calm him down. I guess the neighbors must have had a St. Patrick's day party. Normally it's very quiet on our street. Oh, well... 

Bb, sounds like you're all ready for labor! Is the birthing ball the same thing as those exercise balls? The comedy show sounds like fun, but I can't blame you for not feeling like going back to the place where you work on a Friday night. 

Abc, glad your placenta is okay and that the baby is doing well. Hope the liver spot clears up. 

I should get some lunch and get ready for the MW appointment. It's such a lazy day. I did a bunch of laundry, but other than that, not much. I would love to get some groceries, but I need to be here in case the roofers are done or have questions. It's funny how most days I don't mind staying home, but one day when I know I can't leave the house I have a million errands that I would rather do. Either way, I got the nursery all sorted out. I washed all the clothes I was given and found a place for them in the closet sorted by size and type. I counted and I got 75 outfits, most still look like new and a few have tags on. It's nuts! I'm going to have to buy my friend some diapers for her daughter or something along with a thank you card. I can only imagine how much money I would have put into these clothes. I thought about buying her bigger baby clothes, but I have a feeling she'll pass those back to me at some point, so maybe I should go with something else like a massive amount of diapers that she already needs.


----------



## DragonMummy

SK glad J is ok. Although he's probably in there drumming his fingers wondering why Mummy carts him off to hospital every time he has a nap :rofl:

So I had what is for me some pretty huge news yesterday. I had my consultant appointment which I was looking forward to as I was hoping to get my caesarian booked in. I didn't doubt that would be the outcome as everyone I has spoken to medically has told me that you cant have a VBAC after a classical (vertical) caesarian. 

Except according to my birth notes I had a transverse (standard horizontal) incision both on my tummy AND on my womb! They had to make a small 3cm incision upwards, making an inverted T shape just to get him out but according to general concensus, I CAN HAVE A VBAC!!!!!

OMG I am soooo happy! I thought I would never properly experience childbirth (which is ine, i had dealt with that and was ok with it) as I only ever delivered half of H before he got sunroofed. But apparently the fact that I essentially delivered last time means this will also be like a second vaginal birth for me so should in theory be easier as my uterus has contracted before and my cervix has fully dilated. 

Honest to god I spent the last 4.5 years telling myself that i didn't want a VBAC anyway. The minute she told me I could, I burst into tears of sheer joy! So I'm with the rest of you. I have know idae when she will be here! I am as desperately uprepared as all of you :rofl:

(the full and dull story of Harrys birth, yesterdays appt and pros and cons is in my journal if anyone needs a nap)

Anywho I have read everything but I can't remember any of it so :friends: to you all :D


----------



## Sherri81

Hey ladies, I have to make this brief as I am stealing WiFi from a microwave tower that is bouncing the signal from the airport 20kms away... So its kind of spotty.

On my 8th day of bedrest in the hospital. Getting bored with the whole thing as I feel I could do this at home. The nurses never come check on me besides to throw my my pills at 6AM, 10AM, 4PM and 10PM. Hell, its 10 now and no one has done my vitals which they are supposed to do at least twice a day. And I know they're not busy because I can hear them standing around yacking at the nurses station.

Heaven forbid I should have a heart attack or something, they wouldn't discover me for hours!

I feel like ringing the fucking bell just to make them come in here for something stupid like more water...

Really getting tired of this...

Yeah, the food sucks ass, big time! I'm never hungry anymore as I know there is no point in it. Like yesterday may have been great for some people, but my card in the kitchen clearly says Lactose intolerant, Tea x3, and no deli meats. Well I had macaroni salad, ice cream, coffee with milk, cream of potato soup and some turkey breast with a teesy bun and 2 slices of cucumber. My lunch yesterday... turkey breast, a teensy bun and 2 slices of cucumber.

Whats the point in being hungry eh??

Had a scan yesterday. They still can't see baby's heart appropriately. Also can't confirm if its a boy or girl 100%. I still think boy, but she said she couldn't see anything down there that looked like testicles or a penis. So the jury is still out on that one.

She freaked me out as the first thing she said to me was that my cervix was very short and there was beaking. So I freaked right the fuck out and by the time I got back to the maternity unit, my heart was just gone. 

Dr came in last night and he said he isnt worried about my scan at all as he doesn't think its true beaking, whatever the hell that means, and he said my cervix was measuring about 2.4cms in length, and it was only 2.8cms at the time of my surgery. So it would appear as though I have genetically short and weak cervix.

I'm calling them. I want my vitals done!


----------



## Sherri81

So I asked for some Zantac and about my vitals. Apparently my nurse went on her coffee break without doing them, and the other nurses have gotten busy. So to hell with Sherri and the baby that isn't moving!!

I've noticed that alot around here. Basically, the majority of the nurses here only want to deal with laboring women and newborns. If there is a newborn on the ward, there isn't a shot in hell that I'm gonna get seen, get water, or get my meds on time. Even if the baby and mom are healthy, its all an oggling thing.

Stands to reason I guess. My Dr left on the 14th to go on holidays and since then, the nursing has been 'spotty' to say the least.

They did just come in to do a doppler and Zantac, but no vitals on me yet as they have Non Stress Tests booked... Well thats nice... Girls that are getting routine stuff done late in pregnancy, and they get better care...

Yes, I'm getting snarky. I think I'm allowed to be at this point. Watch what happens when my Dr gets back on the 24th. I bet the nurses will be all over me then...

I know that they bitch about me alot too... Don't know why. I honestly never really ring them for anything. But they're pissy cuz I'm in their assessment room which isn't meant for long term patients. They want this room empty so when crack heads come in off the street and need monitoring, they can do it in here. But they tried to put me in general population last Sunday and the noise level was ridiculous! This hospital is old, but come on... I've lived in 5 different hospitals in this province, and this was by far the WORST for noise leve! And we're talking like 10PM! So I spiked my blood pressure, which they thought was stupid of me, because they didn't realize I couldn't control it with the heart issues I have. I guess they don't have a report on my heart issues, its just been noted that I may have some problems and need and ECG.

Anyways by the time I called a nurse to come see me, it was like 144/88 which is high for me, since I am normally 100/60. So they moved me back to this assessment room, which is really quiet, until someone gives birth. Anyways, I think they think I was just being a prima donna. So they've been bitching about me out there. 

A nurse finally asked what was wrong with my heart yesterday cuz it went bad after my scan, and I told her everything, and she finally got it... I'm not in control of what happens stress wise... So the bitching is less, but the care isn't any better...


----------



## Tor81

Pleased you & Jake are ok SK, although I'm worried now about counting how many kicks I feel each day, do they say it should be 10 minimum, I assumes baby would just have quiet days and more active days.

Hann, glad your tests came back good!

BV, hope your MW appointment goes well. Did the guys get your roof finished?

Starry, I know exactly what you mean about selling being stressful, we've had 4 unsuccessful viewings now, we're now on the internet now though so hopefully that will generate interest, it's so weird seeing pictures of my home available for the whole world to see.

DM, woohoo for a VBAC, I can imagine how happy you are. :)

Sherri, good to hear from you, doesn't sound like you're having a particularly luxurious stay though, do you think you'll get to go home sometime or are you definitely on there for the duration?

V Day for me tomorrow, yay! My family are travelling up for the day and we're going to show them around the area we're thinking of moving to, and maybe do some house viewings.

Off out to TGIs tonight, looking forward to it, there's 12 of us going, but I'm already tired so not sure how long I'll last!

xx


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Sherri, that sounds like a truly rough situation. The nurses should really be treating you better. Hospitals are really there for people like you -- people who need the extra care and attention. Even without a heart condition I would think that a woman on hospitalized bed rest for her baby would be reason enough to be stressed!! I hope they smarten up before your doctor gets back.


----------



## melissasbump

Sherri, sorry to hear your not having much fun in there, hope your doctor is back soon and they pull their finger out! How long are you expected to be in there again?x

DM, Great news re the VBAC (now i know what that is lol) I read your journal, hows Martin with it all now? Bless him x

BV, hope the midwife appointment goes well x

ABC, Great news about your placenta, hope the liver spot sorts itself too, you must be relieved! x

Curlew, yes very impressed with kiddicare, free next day delivery then they text me at 8 this mornig with a hour time slot 12-1 so i didnt have to hang about all day and wait for them, and am very happy with the purchase, still planning on going back over there before the big day, their store is awsome! x

Starry, good luck with the house sale, whats the market like over there at the moment?

Well as for me, just got back from shopping (boring food shop) and we got fish and chips on the way home. Just so tired now, been sleeping really badly last few nights and think its really caught up with me so jim jams are on and my place is the sofa for the rest of the evening. 

Can i ask a question.. Does anyone know about childcare vouchers? We have all the forms but it looks like the child already has to be born as you have to fill in their name, dob sex etc, we were gonna try and get in early due to the tax benefits changing but not so sure now.

Also.. baby baths.. Im not sure is actually worth buying one due to amount of room etc that they take up, was thinking of just getting a bath support, Asda do one for £8, can i have opinions please? I know they arent expensive but they are just bulky! x:wacko:


----------



## Hann12

Sherri - it sounds like you aren't having much fun, i don't blame you for being annoyed at the nurses and generally fed up. I'd be going mad if it were me! I hope you get some decent food too otherwise how do they expect you to be growing a healthy baby and keeping yourself well! Terrible. Thinking of you though x

Mel - I will be checking out kiddicare for mattresses, i still have no idea what to get as I really haven't looked into it yet but yours sounded very good. Why did you choose that one in the end?

DM - sounds like you are happy with the VBAC so I am happy for you! It must be strange to think you have it all arranged and know whats happening and then find its all change but at least they are paying you some attention. I'm sure tiger will be a good baby anyway and you'll have a good labour this time.

Starry and Tor - I sympathise on the house sale, ours took a year to sell our flat and we sold at a loss and it was central London! I am in no hurry to buy again until I see our dream home. It is a headache we could all do without, especially pregnant! 

ABC - glad the scan went well, hopefully all is good with the baby :)

Tor - enjoy TGIs - I love their buffalo wings with the spicy dip, haven't had them in years though!

As for me, I am home for the night, husband is out drinking so I'm sure I'll be woken some time between 12 and 3 by a drunken mess. I guess I should let him make the most of it while he can! Looking forward to a nice weekend and I'll be able to post nursery photos soon as the husbands friends are coming round to build the furniture, yippee!!
Had an annoying comment at work made to me today - we are moving offices to canary wharf while I am out on mat leave, I said its annoying as it will add 30 minutes to my journey time and I'll have less time with my baby and my supposed friend said that she didn't care that I would have less time with my baby because mine wasn't even born yet and she has two children now who need her! I think thats a bit harsh seeing as I wasn't commenting on a situation now but in a years time when I will have my little one. 
Maybe I'm just being extra sensitive though!

Anyway its god to finally catch up properly on posts as this week has been so busy. Glad everyone is mainly doing well :)


----------



## Starry Night

The housing market isn't great. It's better than it was a little over a year ago but we bought our house just before the recession so our timing was lousy. We'll be lucky to break even, tbh. At least we're moving to a part of the country that has a lower cost of living so the hit won't be so bad. Our real estate agent told us the houses in our cost bracket are what is in highest demand and dominate the market so it's competitive and the ball is in the buyer's court. And the nice thing is we know our real estate agent personally so he's cut us quite a few deals on the commission and letting us use the show furniture for free. He's also quite aggressive so hopefully that will help get this thing sold.

abc -- so great to hear that your placenta has healed!! And hang onto the doctor saying the liver spot is most likely benign. Hopefully, it will be gone by your next scan!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, We chose it mainly because we wanted a sprung one not a foam one the theroy being it will last longer,and the fact that it was half price and had very good reviews, have to say again we are very impressed. When you look at what you CAN pay for one. 

Well i think its cool your work is moving to Canary Wharf as you will be 5 mins from my work!! lol


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel he's sort of resigned to the fact I think, but he is keeping our options open..... I'll be honest I'm not. If I have to have a c-sec I will but I want to have a go at least!


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Mel he's sort of resigned to the fact I think, but he is keeping our options open..... I'll be honest I'm not. If I have to have a c-sec I will but I want to have a go at least!

good for you x


----------



## Hann12

melissasbump said:


> Hann, We chose it mainly because we wanted a sprung one not a foam one the theroy being it will last longer,and the fact that it was half price and had very good reviews, have to say again we are very impressed. When you look at what you CAN pay for one.
> 
> Well i think its cool your work is moving to Canary Wharf as you will be 5 mins from my work!! lol

Oh yes thats very true! That would be good! I'll check mattresses again - which did you get again? Sorry I know you did say!


DM - I think its great that you feel like that!


----------



## DragonMummy

I want a wizard's sleeve!!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann its this one..

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...splayA_3489_10751_-1_57684_102380_10001_14729

ive just had a lay on it myself! Check the sizings of your cotbed first though.x


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> I want a wizard's sleeve!!!!

pmsl! Be careful what you wish for!! x


----------



## DragonMummy

good point. don't want to end up with a fanny like a wind sock....


----------



## Starry Night

Totally naive question here: what's a wizard's sleeve? And I really don't think I'm gonna like the answer. LOL

Today baby made me pretty much wee myself. In public. Not cool!!! I made it to the washroom in time...sorta...but there was definitely some leakage. I didn't even have to go that badly. Barely dribbled once there. But as soon as I was out he started kicking my cervix and bladder again and nearly had an accident again. Time to break out the liners. Little guy may not be super active but he is getting stronger! It felt like he was trying to escape out the hatch by kicking down the door. ha


----------



## DragonMummy

wizard's sleeve def


----------



## melissasbump

Starry Night said:


> Totally naive question here: what's a wizard's sleeve? And I really don't think I'm gonna like the answer. LOL
> 
> Today baby made me pretty much wee myself. In public. Not cool!!! I made it to the washroom in time...sorta...but there was definitely some leakage. I didn't even have to go that badly. Barely dribbled once there. But as soon as I was out he started kicking my cervix and bladder again and nearly had an accident again. Time to break out the liners. Little guy may not be super active but he is getting stronger! It felt like he was trying to escape out the hatch by kicking down the door. ha

to put it bluntly.... A saggy fanny! lol although i think our fannys are our front bits and yours are your back bits? lol:wacko:

Peeing yourself oh the joys!!! xx


----------



## Starry Night

DragonMummy said:


> wizard's sleeve def

My computer has blocked that site. :wacko: I'm just going to let my imagination fill in the definition for me. I'm probably not far off the mark...*shudders*


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry I had pee issues when I had the MS - I ended up with "stress incontinence" where the slightest stress on your pelvic floor makes you pee whether you need to or not. Such a joy! I had quite a lot of time off sick with the sickness mostly because I was scared of pissing my pants at work.....


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> wizard's sleeve def

dont bring up the blue waffle what ever you do!!! :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

well wizards have large, gaping, droopy sleeves on their robes traditionally... :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh sweet jesus, Mel - no!


----------



## melissasbump

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::brat:


DragonMummy said:


> oh sweet jesus, Mel - no!


----------



## Hann12

You guys are terrible!! I hope I don't end up with a wizards sleeve, surely not after one anyway?!!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for the link Mel - need to check out the cotbed size now!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann google blue waffle and see what DM was researching the other day!


----------



## Hann12

melissasbump said:


> Hann google blue waffle and see what DM was researching the other day!

Oh my god that is awful!! I love the fact that the website on the search, the first one, you get some prostitute from NY trying to chat with you too!! They don't really go hand in hand?!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Hann google blue waffle and see what DM was researching the other day!
> 
> Oh my god that is awful!! I love the fact that the website on the search, the first one, you get some prostitute from NY trying to chat with you too!! They don't really go hand in hand?!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::muaha:


----------



## Doodlepants

:rofl: Martyn says we're all disgusting!- He leaned over while I was laughing at blue waffle!- Did everyone else click on the description that has a nice photo for you to look at?!?!!! You know- in case the mental image wasn't enough!

Sorry you're having such a crappy time Sherri! I must admit, the food looks bloody awful!

Well I'm selling my fisher price swing as I have just bought a mamas and papas one..... It's lovely and won't take up as much room....... that's how I'm trying to justify it anyway!

...... I'm still gagging form that blue waffle pic.......


----------



## DragonMummy

well, they wouldn't get much business if thats what they were advertising!


one of my colleagues had on their status something about having blue waffle for breakfast. Stupid here was curious and googled it!


----------



## melissasbump

Doodles its grose isnt it! Well DM introduced it to me! thats all im saying!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yes Doodle. I saw the picture. I was nearly sick!


----------



## Doodlepants

I feel so naive..... I never knew such a thing existed!

I feel so bad for anyone just coming across this group- what must they think of us?!

x


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry things aren't going smoothly for you Sherri. My MIL is a nurse and she always takes the time to listen to her patients and make them comfortable. 

DM, Why haven't I learned NOT to click on any link you post?! EWWW!! I need brainbleach.

Thanks ladies, my shoulder is still pretty sore. And no I didn't hurt myself in a moment of passion. My DH was trying to tickle me so I ran into the bedroom and when I did I slammed and scrapped my shoulder into the doorway. I saw stars. I got a pretty nasty bruise. DH feels really bad as he should!


----------



## DragonMummy

PMSL! Wez quite frankly you SHOULD know better!!! :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

Martyn's out of the 'Weightman family circle of trust' :rofl: He has just told my mum to google blue waffle......


----------



## DragonMummy

OMFG thats hilarious!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Maria I am shaking with laughter this end!!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

I'm waiting for the phone call........


----------



## MrsWez

Why wait doodle? you can probably hear her freaking out from her house. :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Maria - what swing did you get? 

Of course I saw the photo! Its imprinted on my memory, not something your MIL should see - what was he thinking?!


----------



## Doodlepants

I have no idea...... one wonders how long a Mothers sense of humour will stretch?
We are seeing them tomorrow..... :rofl:

I got this swing:https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-starlite-swing-pudding-pip/470510400/type-i/

I liked the lights idea, I really must stop buying everything twice.......


----------



## MrsWez

Good luck doodle, good luck...I want to hear all about it.


----------



## Hann12

Doodlepants said:


> I have no idea...... one wonders how long a Mothers sense of humour will stretch?
> We are seeing them tomorrow..... :rofl:
> 
> I got this swing:https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-starlite-swing-pudding-pip/470510400/type-i/
> 
> I liked the lights idea, I really must stop buying everything twice.......

Thats the one I have my eye on, want to go and see it in the shop though. I wonder how long it will be £10 off!


----------



## Clareabell

Mmmmm blue waffle, you guys are wrongon's. Lol :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Well now i'm intrigued, off to google it lol i'm going to wish i hadn't aren't i? lol


----------



## Starry Night

melissasbump said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> Totally naive question here: what's a wizard's sleeve? And I really don't think I'm gonna like the answer. LOL
> 
> Today baby made me pretty much wee myself. In public. Not cool!!! I made it to the washroom in time...sorta...but there was definitely some leakage. I didn't even have to go that badly. Barely dribbled once there. But as soon as I was out he started kicking my cervix and bladder again and nearly had an accident again. Time to break out the liners. Little guy may not be super active but he is getting stronger! It felt like he was trying to escape out the hatch by kicking down the door. ha
> 
> to put it bluntly.... A saggy fanny! lol although i think our fannys are our front bits and yours are your back bits? lol:wacko:
> 
> Peeing yourself oh the joys!!! xxClick to expand...

Yeah. Fannies are bums. I don't even think it's the back hole, so to speak, unless the lingo has changed on me (I'm not in on the loop when it comes to dirty talk). Do you have those ugly pouches/bags that you wear on a belt around your waist? It's like an old man's purse or something. I used to wear them all the time as a kid when on class trips. I had one that was hot pink with a blue elephant. What do we call them? Fanny packs!! I've heard horror stories from people who've gone to Britain or even Australia and dared to use that term in front of locals. ha ha

To keep up the dirty talk....finally feel the need to practise my kegels. If baby is going to kick there...well...I need to stay toned.


----------



## kelzyboo

:sick: Yep, i wish i hadn't bothered! Disgusting lol May not eat for a week after that x

DM, glad you've got the option to try for a VBAC, hope it works out well for you x

Sherri, sorry your not being cared for very well at the hospital, sounds awful :hugs: x

Will have to catch up properly tomorrow, way too tired to stay awake another second, just hope that image stays out of my head :wacko: x


----------



## Starry Night

I'm starting to be very grateful that my computer blocked that link. LOL


----------



## melissasbump

Starry Night said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> Totally naive question here: what's a wizard's sleeve? And I really don't think I'm gonna like the answer. LOL
> 
> Today baby made me pretty much wee myself. In public. Not cool!!! I made it to the washroom in time...sorta...but there was definitely some leakage. I didn't even have to go that badly. Barely dribbled once there. But as soon as I was out he started kicking my cervix and bladder again and nearly had an accident again. Time to break out the liners. Little guy may not be super active but he is getting stronger! It felt like he was trying to escape out the hatch by kicking down the door. ha
> 
> to put it bluntly.... A saggy fanny! lol although i think our fannys are our front bits and yours are your back bits? lol:wacko:
> 
> Peeing yourself oh the joys!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Fannies are bums. I don't even think it's the back hole, so to speak, unless the lingo has changed on me (I'm not in on the loop when it comes to dirty talk). Do you have those ugly pouches/bags that you wear on a belt around your waist? It's like an old man's purse or something. I used to wear them all the time as a kid when on class trips. I had one that was hot pink with a blue elephant. What do we call them? Fanny packs!! I've heard horror stories from people who've gone to Britain or even Australia and dared to use that term in front of locals. ha ha
> 
> To keep up the dirty talk....finally feel the need to practise my kegels. If baby is going to kick there...well...I need to stay toned.Click to expand...

yeah we call them bum bags lol


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah Starry you can't talk about fanny packs over here..... it's just not done!!!

Kelz I am very sorry about that mental image. I suspect if any of us were teetering on the brink of lesbianism that will have tipped us straight back :rofl:


----------



## Starry Night

I can hardly handle this gross talk. LOL! I feel like I'm in Grade 3 all over again when the boys in my class first discovered the double entendre...


----------



## Hann12

Latest bump piccie - getting bigger!


----------



## DragonMummy

*loving the tactical subject change* lovely bump Hann - perfect! I look like I have eaten a beach ball....


----------



## Starry Night

Grow, baby, grow! Lovely bump, Hann!


----------



## Hann12

someone had to move the topic on ha ha!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Yey! Half of Jakes border is up in his nursery....

Coupl more stars to paint and then I can put up the rest of the border and move his furniture in!

So exciting!

​


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahhh Kelzy you shouldn't have looked!

Great bump pic Hann!

SK- I can't wait to see more pics! Are you going to put more up once it's finished?

xx


----------



## MrsWez

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/__KIQtLwViM4/S8ojPo_EqDI/AAAAAAAAC8c/LCG-zwO9J2E/s1600/s%27mores+ice+cream+cake.jpg

A S'more Ice Cream Cake. Why? Cause I need a distraction.

Can't wait to see the nursery, SK!

Cute bump, Hannah!


----------



## Doodlepants

YUMMY!!!!!! I really really really want one!!!!- one cake that is, not a slice!x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Doodlepants said:


> Ahhh Kelzy you shouldn't have looked!
> 
> Great bump pic Hann!
> 
> SK- I can't wait to see more pics! Are you going to put more up once it's finished?
> 
> xx

As soon as it is presentable I will post some picutes for you ladies!

:flower:​


----------



## mummySS

Oh god sorry to bring it back but i just logged on and caught up on a couple of days news... And i just had to see this blue waffle picture... WHY OH WHY :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:

:rofl:

I can always rely on you ladies to cheer me up lol. Wez the cake in particular helped take my mind off it :)

Hope everyone's well. 

Sherri - good to hear from you, have been ogling your FB food pictures with pity... Sorry to hear the nurses aren't being particularly helpful. At least you found the wi-fi connection, that helps! Do you have a TV? 

Hann - enjoy the nursery-making this weekend, will be fun! And your bump is lovely - so dainty! 

DM - great news about the vbac! Wow can't believe it, after all that! 

Mel - thanks for the mattress link, looks v v reasonable! How are you feeling today? hugs to you... 

Starry, Tor and BlueV. House-moving buddies. (although i think BV you already moved...?). Hope all our moves go as stress free as possible. At least we dont have to shift any boxes, haha. 

Tor - sorry to hear about your job move but sounds like that's the best thing for you! i'm glad it's working out. 

AFM, I have had a silly busy week, sooooo glad it's Friday! Still have some work to catch up on sunday but at least i get tomorrow off. Our house purchase looks like it's going well - i wont bore you with the details but it's all on track :happydance:

Oh and everyone keeps telling me i am really big. I think it's cos i'm so short, it makes the bump look out of proportion ma-hoo-sive. But it's kind of annoying....


----------



## MrsWez

Anytime mummyss! It helped me too. Damn Mel and DM


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive just got in from the pub and all this talk of blue waffle has me intrigued.....but i think i will restrain myself from looking after some of your reactions! lol.

I still havent got round to a bump pic, i will do soon i promise!


----------



## MrsWez

don't do it blue bear!!!


----------



## Tor81

I go out for just a few hours and come back to pages & pages of posts about wizards sleeves and blue waffles, you girls shouldn't be left alone! :)

Hann, yes DH had the chicken wings, and I did steal some!!

SK, glad the nursery is progressing well, looking forward to seeing updated pics.

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

:blush:


----------



## SugarBeth

My SIL and my one year old twin nephews came over today. It was so weird to have little kids running around my house! It made me a bit paranoid about this baby, those kids looked so out of place here! My husband was actually too skittish to pick them up for most of the time, he never held a baby before these two and he still seems worried about carrying them around. The twins wouldn't get off of me though, both wanting me to hold them the entire time. Baby had a field day trying to kick them both off! I have a feeling I'm carrying a little diva!

My SIL also brought up a bunch of stuff for baby and me. She gave me her entire maternity wardrobe, though almost none of it fits me (I'm a small, sometimes medium. She carried twins and was in XL). Maybe I'll just put them away for the next pregnancy? I'm sure I'll be much larger next time. As for the baby things, most things are for 6 months and up, so I need a whole new room just to store all these bulky, big things until baby reaches that age! It's a bit overwhelming, but it'll sure help out later. 

Anyone ever try to make a picture book on Shutterfly.com? Ugh, it took me 6 hours to put a short one together and now that I ordered it I'm so worried I did it all wrong. Thankfully I got $26 off my order and only paid shipping and handling in case it's all bad. I've never seen a Shutterfly book, but I know a bunch of people that have raved about them. My fingers are crossed!

I swear, this baby hasn't stopped moving and rolling around for more than five minutes this entire day! It's fun to feel baby so active, but wow I'm getting sore!


----------



## Starry Night

MrsWez said:


> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/__KIQtLwViM4/S8ojPo_EqDI/AAAAAAAAC8c/LCG-zwO9J2E/s1600/s%27mores+ice+cream+cake.jpg
> 
> A S'more Ice Cream Cake. Why? Cause I need a distraction.
> 
> Can't wait to see the nursery, SK!
> 
> Cute bump, Hannah!


Looks delicious! I love Smores!!


----------



## curlew

morning all

DM - congrats on the VBAC that is good news. Thank you for the wizard sleeve and blue waffle conversations - apart from pregnancy talk this thread is an educational tool for me :blush:
Sherri - sorry you are having such an awful time in hospital :hug:
Hann - lovely bump picture

Sofie - can't wait to see the finished nursery

Mrs wez - OMG that cake looks wonderful.

Mummyss - glad to hear the house purchase is going well

SB - well done on the donations from your sister. They will come in handy even of you can't use them at the moment.

AFM - DH came home last night with a really bad stomach so went straight to bed and is still not well this morning - poor thing has been up nearly every hour to the loo. DS has a cough like a sealion so its like playing general hospitals here lol. Am taking DS to Livingstone to get some trainers and stuff for our holidays and hopefully by the time we get back DH will be up and about. Our wedding presents came yesterday and I want to get them unpacked, checked and put away but can't humpf the boxes on my own, so at the moment they are cluttering the hallway. Everytime I squeeze past them my boobs either hit the box or the wall and its painful as they are a bit sensitive at the moment:dohh:

Have a good saturday everyone.


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, that sucks that DH and DS are so sick, curlew. Dh and I got hit by a nasty virus shortly after returning from our honeymoon. I got it the worst and stuff was shooting out both ends and I had the worst stomach pains -- I would compare the cramps to what I had during my miscarriage -- and poor DH was stuck cleaning up after me. Then, before I was able to fully recover he got sick and I had to manage him. That was our introduction to marriage. lol 

I hope they get better soon!

mummyss - congrats on the house purchase!


----------



## Starry Night

It's now 6am and I've been wide awake since 3:30!! Pregnancy insomnia blows! At least baby is gently tapping away inside me to keep me company.


----------



## Blue_bear

I am off for my tour round the hospital this morning, im sadly quite excited! lol


----------



## Clareabell

Morning such a beautiful day here today. I have not got much planned for the weekend apart from eating some nice food and attempting to sort out the tip aka my house! 

Off to make a bacon sandwich!


----------



## fifi-folle

Lovely day here too at the moment, got the first load of washing out on the line already!
Viability Day today for me, woo hoo! 
Picked up a load of reusable nappies off freecycle yesterday, is it wrong of me to feel really disappointed that they are really well used?!? I got them for free but tbh I'm not sure I'll use any of them unless I can soften them up again (they're not stained just well worn). Any ideas on how to rejuvenate them?
Been really busy this week at work so not had a chance to post properly, will get back into it again, although only working 2 days this week then away for a couple of nights in a country house hotel, yay!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh ffs..... just wrote a nice long reply to everyone and my bloody phone decided to close my internet window for no reason. Upgrade nearly due.....

Fifi try just washing and tumbling them - that restores my towels etc. If theyre towelling type fabric don't use fabric conditioner as I think that makes things go a bit crispy.

Starry I was up til 0230 last night. Stupid insomnia. Luckily little Tiger was awake so like you I had some company :D

Georgie it has just occurred to me that I am going to have to actually book myself in and do all of that! Although to be fair I am familiar with the labour ward and I think I am pushing my luck getting DH to let me have a VBAC.... I think suggesting the birthing pool will send him right over the edge!! I think I'd like quite an active birth this time round as with Harry the contractions kicked in all of a sudden and I just ended up flat on my back. My cousin has three kids and strongly recommends all fours as the birth position of choice so I shall give that a try.

Trying not to get too excited as there is every chance I will still have to have a section but as long as I don't have to have a general this time and baby is ok, it's win win.


----------



## melissasbump

Morning all... i must apologise for my part in the gutter talk yesterday! lol:blush:

Curlew sorry DH and DS are not well hope they feel better soon x

Mummy, im feeling better now thankyou other than all the usual pregnancy melarky! If anyone knows a great bedtime heartburn cure please share it! Glad the house move is going well x

Wez, yum that looks lushious!!

Hann, what a lovely bump you have, i think thats a boy bump, im just filling out all round at the mo! x

BB, enjoy your hospital tour, i need to get one sorted! x

Clare and Fif, lovely day here too! have good ones x

Well we are off for a walk in the sunshine to try and knacker the dog out then this afternoon im gonna bake a chocolate cake, some apple and berry muffins and some chilli! 
Slept quite well last night despite getting up at least 4 times to wee 
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## DragonMummy

It's beautiful here too but me and Dragon are still in bed with lurgey. Boo!

Claire any chance of an extra bacon butty? ;)


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel don't believe the bump shape theories - my bump is identical to last time!


----------



## Annamumof2

Flynn's new toy :-D

I brought this yesterday as i so wanted him to have a swing and now i have him one, i never used one with jay and skye but i thought i would buy Flynn one as i want him to have something diffrent at least... and the clothing i am still buying him outfits left right and center lol i cant stop

ive got enough sleepsuits and body suits.... 5 or more outfits now.... i still need blankets and bedding stuff for his moses basket and i have 88 days left to sort it all out....

oh and skye also made me get a horrible cold last night lol she had nightmares about that stupid comic relife which i was not impressed about i kept telling her to go back to bed.... in the end i had to give her 2 of Flynns cuddley toys to go bed with and she was happy after that, now i have a head cold and my cheeks hurt :-(


----------



## emzeebob

Starry Night said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/__KIQtLwViM4/S8ojPo_EqDI/AAAAAAAAC8c/LCG-zwO9J2E/s1600/s%27mores+ice+cream+cake.jpg
> 
> A S'more Ice Cream Cake. Why? Cause I need a distraction.
> 
> Can't wait to see the nursery, SK!
> 
> Cute bump, Hannah!
> 
> 
> Looks delicious! I love Smores!!Click to expand...

blond moment (even though i have purple hair) what are smores? :shrug:


----------



## Clareabell

Good question Emzee. I don't know what they are either? but I have seen in films that American kids make them over the fire at summer camp! lol


----------



## DragonMummy

not blonde, English. Theyre an American thing but i have no idea what they are!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Wez I had a dream that I ate that cake last night!!!!!!

I'm off to scour the internet for a recipe! xx


----------



## mummySS

Morning all, what a lovely day! I went to bed at midnight last night and only just got up... :blush:

Now rushing to go and meet my sis, niece and nephew at pizza express (read: watch the 1 year olds throw food around the restaurant). Pizza for breakfast - yum. All this talk of bacon sarnies, apple and berry muffins and smores has got me drooling my pants off! 

And i dont even know what smores are! :dohh: I think they involve marshmallows... slurrp.


----------



## DragonMummy

Doodle I have to say, these days food dreams are what I count as dirty dreams!!!


----------



## MrsWez

LOL, sorry Doodle. 

A S'more is a snack. You take 2 graham crackers put a toasted marshmellow and a piece of chocolate in between and there you have it!

https://www.welovedc.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/smore-by-colin-purrington.jpg


----------



## melissasbump

MrsWez said:


> LOL, sorry Doodle.
> 
> A S'more is a snack. You take 2 graham crackers put a toasted marshmellow and a piece of chocolate in between and there you have it!
> 
> https://www.welovedc.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/smore-by-colin-purrington.jpg

oh my god.....yummah yummah yummah!


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG.... that looks immense!


----------



## DragonMummy

we don't even have Graham crackers. I always wondered what they were when i was reading Judy Blumes as a kid pmsl


----------



## Blue_bear

Am back from hospital tour and feeling very scared that this is all a bit real now!

Glad i went though as ive never been in that part of the hosp before (obviously) butits given me a good idea that i want to try and stay in the birth centre part of the ward if poss, and am def up for using the birthing pool now. 
It all looked really nice as the whole labour ward is pretty new but it was somewhat eye opening, and lots of choices to be made! Decisions are not my strong point these days!

Ive got to be at work for 2, and i have to say i really cannot be fudged. I am sooooo tempted to phone in sick.....bad i know.


----------



## melissasbump

Judy Blume, wow, can you still get those books? i loved them!


----------



## MrsWez

Awesome, Bluebear. We are going our tour next month, even though I've been on that floor 3 times before for admissions. I would peak at the babies in the nursery when I snuck out of my room.


----------



## MrsWez

No Graham Crackers?! :shrug: That stinks! They are yummy cinnamony sweet goodness.


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh i'm so glad our babies don't get taken off to a nursery in this country. i'd be worried that they might give me the wrong one back :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

I'm grateful that baby can sleep there at night. They all have ID bands that have to be scanned coming in and out of the nursery so it's hard to get the wrong one. But I do plan on rooming in. But he can be whisked away when I want a nap. Selfish I know.


----------



## DragonMummy

God no, when I was in after having Harry he wouldn't stop crying on the second night so the midwives took him away for cuddles for a couple of hours so I could sleep. I did miss the midwife call button when I went home :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

I was the opposite, my baby was crying it was ME she needed - Saraya cried for the whole first night and I didn't call the MW once. Plus because I was BF I wanted her next to me so I could feed her easily. I actually found it easier when I was at home and had Chris to help me with her rather than the MW


----------



## MrsWez

Oh good point, Aaisrie. I guess I will have to wait and see.


----------



## Hann12

BB - I'd love a tour of the birthing centre, did they just offer you that?

Mel - just ordered the same mattress as you, the reviews are great and in theory it should fit! I also ordered a baby bjorn comfort organic carrier as that was on sale too. Both arrive next week!

We currently have 4 of my husbands friends making up the cotbed and dresser/changer. So far it looks lovely. Think it will look great when its done, I'll post a photo!

Hope you are all enjoying the lovely weather - its just so nice isn't it!


----------



## Starry Night

No graham crackers or smores???? How do you ladies LIVE??????????? LOL!

I'm so excited that we're moving to a house with a fire pit in the backyard exactly for the reason that I can make smores all summer! It only takes about two to get all sugared-up. It's awesome. In our city we aren't allowed to have fire pits of any kind. :( I know the rule is to protect us from idiotic people who'd find a way to burn down the whole neighbourhood but it still feels so wrong...

I'm going to have to have a last minute hospital tour as the one I'm going to give birth in is a 2 hour flight plus 1/2 hour drive away.


----------



## MrsWez

Geez, that's a long trip Starry.


----------



## Starry Night

Yup. And we're just moving to the neighbouring province. Canada is really big. We even have a song about it. Also, once I move to my new town the hospital will 'only' be a half hour drive away. And our town has an emergency room so if baby decides to be in a rush I theoretically could have it there (they delivered one baby there last year).


----------



## MrsWez

Canada is very big and cold. I lived near Kingston, Ontario. But on the US side. My hospital is about 20 minutes away.


----------



## Britt11

MrsWez said:


> Canada is very big and cold. I lived near Kingston, Ontario. But on the US side. My hospital is about 20 minutes away.

yes it is! I am still waiting for DH to whip me off somewhere tropical and warm. It sucks here some days, we had such a brutal winter and its snowing today and tomorrow is suppose to be the first day of Spring!!


----------



## MrsWez

Aww, poor Britt. Let me send you some sunny beach weather from Myrtle Beach! It's 71 degrees here today.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
I have posted this in a couple of my other threads but hoping I can get some advice on our beach bumps too. There seems to be lots of chatter this morning. Please read the below and give me your thoughts

I am not sure if its hormones or mother's instincts but I have had some serious doubts on the name we picked for our little girl. Dont get me long I still absolutely love it but I worry if she will get made fun of or picked on for it and if she will grow up one day to hate it. I have had these reservations for awhile but I made the mistake of telling DH yesterday that my dad absolutey hated it and thought someone might call her Pipe for short. Now he thinks I have changed my mind because of what my dad said and he flipped out this morning and said he is not welcome in our house anymore ect... He is mad that we have been calling her "Piper" for 5 weeks now and now I am changing my mind.
I told him it does not have anything to do with my dad or picking a cool name for our daughter, I need to protect her and provide a good life.

For those of you who forget the name we choose was:

Piper Yvonne Marie (last name is with an R)

the other problem is not a lot of other names appeal to me and if I do like it DH hates it. He refuses to discuss other names right now and is acting like a child.

as an FYI, the other name I like right now is

Carys (pronounced Care iss)

please give me your honest thoughts and advice is Piper too out there for a little girl.
I know there is big differences with names in the UK to North America, but would still love to hear your thoughts


----------



## Britt11

Mrs Wez, I have heard Myrtle beach is lovely! yes please come get me! :winkwink:
with my career I actually had a chance to move to California, likely San Diego (my fav) but I fricken met DH at the same time and he didnt want to move:growlmad:
now we are looking for a second property for a vacation home and I want something down south but he doesnt even want to do that, he wants to invest somewhere in BC! I dont know what his deal is with the US, I wish he would get over it already!


----------



## BlueViolet

Warning: this post will be waaaay too long since I missed a lot of updates...read at your own risk :haha:

My MW appointment went great yesterday. The heartbeat was good and the uterus was a normal size. They also gave me a huge binder full of information about the hospital and general tips. Next time I will have to do a glucose test. It does not sound like fun. Meanwhile, they emphasized again how I should cut down on sweets, so now my husband gets on my case every time I have something sweet. 

My weight gain is not ideal, so I have to figure out how to slow it down. I swear that they have different scales at the place and they read very differently. At home I figured out that I gained 17lbs and they told me that I gained 20lbs. Ughhhhh...I've been trying to exercise more too, so we'll see how it goes. I don't want to starve myself either. My bump is quite massive, but I doubt it weighs 20lbs. I have a feeling my butt and thighs have gained too. Yuck! I was told to shoot for 20-25lbs weight gain in total and I don't think I'm going to make it with over 3 months left. :dohh:

Sherri, your hospital stay doesn't sound like fun. It stinks the nurses aren't paying attention to you. And talking about you behind your back is so unprofessional. Can you complain to someone? Meanwhile, hang in there! 

Tor, congrats on viability day! YEY :)

Hann, your coworker's comment sounds very bitter and rude. Sometimes people don't think before they say stuff, which is not good. Surely, a newborn is going to require a lot more attention. Either way, it's not a competition. Sounds like everyone will be inconvenienced. Also, great bump pic! I totally forgot to take one for 24wks.

Starry, glad you have a real estate agent friend. I really do think they make all the difference and it's so nice of him/her to offer to work for free. Here they get 3-6% of the sale. Also, it stinks that the baby is dancing on your bladder. Not fun! Also, your new place sounds great. We have a fire pit near a big swing, so we hang out there by the fire. I love roasted marshmallows. 

DM, it's awesome you want to deliver vaginally. I think it's great to be given a choice, especially if you want a wizard's sleeve...LOL. I'm reading about ways to reduce the tearing and such, like putting on a hot compress while pushing. One book suggests massaging the area for a couple months prior to birth. The diagram does not look like fun, though. My mom has been telling me how awful it's going to be and how sorry she feels for me and all I can say is "Thanks, mom! It's going to come out one way or another and scaring me isn't going to do a lot of good." I figured it's one day or two and I'll get through it. 

Wow, the conversation just took a turn for the worse and I missed it...LOL You guys crack me up :)

Doodle, I can't believe your husband pulled that prank on your mother. Hysterical! 

Wez, awesome cake pic! That looks delicious :) Also, I am jealous of your weather. Yesterday it was 65, but now it's barely 39. Boo! 

Mummy, glad your house purchase is going well! That's great news!

SB, I made a Shutterfly book and calendars. They turned out awesome. I made a wedding book with a bunch of our pictures and quotes and such and it turned out so professional. It was a lot quicker than making a scrap book. I can't wait to start a baby calendar. They make awesome Christmas presents. So far I've made calendars with puppy pictures and gave them to our parents. I also got some pictures from our trip to Yellowstone blown up and they turned out fantastic. I have a bunch framed in our living room. 

Curlew, it's awesome you got your wedding presents. Hope your husband will feel better soon to help you unpack them. It feels like Christmas all over again when you get to open them. 

Fifi, I would try to wash them with some fabric softener and gentle detergent. The fact that they're worn might actually be softer on the skin. 

Bb, glad your hospital tour was so informative. Sounds like a good place. I'm booking a class and a tour soon too :)

Mel, your baking plans sound delicious! 

Anna, hope you feel better soon! Congrats on the new purchases.

Emzee, you have to learn what smores are. You're truly missing out: 

https://allrecipes.com//Recipe/smores/Detail.aspx

You guys don't have graham crackers? How sad! 

Britt, I honestly still like Piper better. I think it's not a very common name, but one that will be pronounced correctly. I would have mispronounced Carys if you didn't include the phonetics. I think it's normal to have second thoughts. I do too sometimes, especially when I hear other names I like as much. Picking a name is important and I don't see a problem with giving it more thought. One of my friends changed her mind about the names at 8 months.


----------



## MrsWez

San Diego is great. They have good food, good schools and it has alot going on.


----------



## Starry Night

Britt, I think Piper is fine. I wouldn't even see "Pipe" as necessarily being insulting. If I had a daughter named Piper I'd probably call her that for short! Besides, kids are strangely creative and can find a way to make fun of any name. I got teased about my name and it doesn't even rhyme with anything gross or embarrassing. It doesn't even sound like another word.

I live in Southern Ontario and have been going without a jacket for days now. It's gorgeous outside! But I'm exchanging this climate for Manitoba. My sister is out there for school and she said she's still walking around in a parka.


----------



## MrsWez

My view at work this morning.

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/work.jpg


----------



## Annamumof2

Britt11 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have posted this in a couple of my other threads but hoping I can get some advice on our beach bumps too. There seems to be lots of chatter this morning. Please read the below and give me your thoughts
> 
> I am not sure if its hormones or mother's instincts but I have had some serious doubts on the name we picked for our little girl. Dont get me long I still absolutely love it but I worry if she will get made fun of or picked on for it and if she will grow up one day to hate it. I have had these reservations for awhile but I made the mistake of telling DH yesterday that my dad absolutey hated it and thought someone might call her Pipe for short. Now he thinks I have changed my mind because of what my dad said and he flipped out this morning and said he is not welcome in our house anymore ect... He is mad that we have been calling her "Piper" for 5 weeks now and now I am changing my mind.
> I told him it does not have anything to do with my dad or picking a cool name for our daughter, I need to protect her and provide a good life.
> 
> For those of you who forget the name we choose was:
> 
> Piper Yvonne Marie (last name is with an R)
> 
> the other problem is not a lot of other names appeal to me and if I do like it DH hates it. He refuses to discuss other names right now and is acting like a child.
> 
> as an FYI, the other name I like right now is
> 
> Carys (pronounced Care iss)
> 
> please give me your honest thoughts and advice is Piper too out there for a little girl.
> I know there is big differences with names in the UK to North America, but would still love to hear your thoughts

Carys is my nieces name and its a welsh name :-D


----------



## Clareabell

Wez im so jealous of you, It is pretty nice here today but we never get hot weather like you do in the states, plus all of the beaches round here are horrid and have pebbles, junkie syringes and used tam pax (only joking its not that bad).

Britt - I like Piper but I also like Carys my friend called her little girl it but spelt it Karis. In the UK we have an actress called Billy Piper so that is what sticks in my head for that name, but its also a trend here for children to have what would of traditionally been a sir name as a first name. Do what you and your husband are most comfortable with!

Blue - Glad you had a good time at the hospital, I went for a tour round a mat unit today to as I am thinking of changing hospitals as my current one is so rubbish! It made it all feel very real especially as there were many screams heard while walking through delivery. :(


----------



## MrsWez

Britt, I love both names. I'm totally split on them.


----------



## Britt11

thanks everyone for the input, much appreciated.

The other name I dont mind that goes well with our last name is Sienna

Mrs Wez that photo is absolutely sickening!! you should have to trade places with me :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

Clareabell said:


> Wez im so jealous of you, It is pretty nice here today but we never get hot weather like you do in the states, plus all of the beaches round here are horrid and have pebbles, junkie syringes and used tam pax (only joking its not that bad).
> 
> Britt - I like Piper but I also like Carys my friend called her little girl it but spelt it Karis. In the UK we have an actress called Billy Piper so that is what sticks in my head for that name, but its also a trend here for children to have what would of traditionally been a sir name as a first name. Do what you and your husband are most comfortable with!
> 
> Blue - Glad you had a good time at the hospital, I went for a tour round a mat unit today to as I am thinking of changing hospitals as my current one is so rubbish! It made it all feel very real especially as there were many screams heard while walking through delivery. :(

I'll send you some sand in a bottle!


----------



## Annamumof2

i have some name problems to what might go with Flynn as hubby is fussy as hell lol

Flynn Michael D
Flynn James D
Flynn Blaine D

some of you know my surname off facebook but i cant put it on here as i might get told off lol

i dunno if i told ya but Skye and Jay have middle names too thats why we want Flynn to have one

Skye Jessica D
Jason Lee D


----------



## MrsWez

Britt11 said:


> thanks everyone for the input, much appreciated.
> 
> The other name I dont mind that goes well with our last name is Sienna
> 
> Mrs Wez that photo is absolutely sickening!! you should have to trade places with me :rofl:

:haha: sorry.


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, that photo is like a postcard. Beautiful! Here I went out to the mailbox and there were snowflakes. That makes me mad after how warm it was yesterday. I was hoping it was going to stay warm and sunny.


----------



## melissasbump

Afternoon ladies, wow you have been chatting away today!:winkwink:

Hann, great that you have ordered the mattress! And the baby carrier, i got one at the baby show, its one of the things me and OH cant wait to start using!

Starry that IS a long trip to hospital, mine is 5 mins away! Which is good as we can in theory stay at home a little longer and also my parents can wait there instead of at the hospital and look after the dog, also im bound to forget stuff!

Wez, Canada may be big and cold but ive always wanted to visit, it looks a beautiful county, i love countryside and walking. Myrtle beach sounds like a lovley place too! I always think the place names in the states sound so much better than here! When someone asks me where im from instead of saying "colchester, essex" id love to say "Mineapolis, Minnesota!" Sounds so cool! lol

Britt, re your dilemma... I actually like Piper, however i do think its quite "out there" and i can see your concerns as i would probably feel the same. I REALLY like Carys though. 

BV, Glad your midwife appointment went well!

Tor, congrats on V day!

Well ive been baking all afternoon for tomorrow and im knackered and my feet and back are aching! Not to worry though the muffins went wrong (1st time ive made them!) but the cake and chilli have come out well so the challenge now is to stop myself eating them before tomorrow!

:happydance:


----------



## MrsWez

It's great to visit, mel. I would recommend Montreal. It's beautiful, you need to speak some French. So many cities are beautiful there.


----------



## mummySS

MrsWez said:


> My view at work this morning.
> 
> https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/work.jpg

Woooaaahhhh that is gorgeous!! Lucky you... 

The sun is shining in London town today. I just ventured out to the local park and got a good old dose of vitamin D :cool:

Also managed to clear H&M of their maternity section. I never realised that the H&M right on my doorstep has a massive (but hidden) maternity section upstairs! :yipee: Got some pretty tops, comfy trackies and some cord trousers. Might find myself back there a fair bit before we move away! 

Britt - I think Piper is nice, I haven't heard it as a name here but it's nice, i wouldnt worry abut people calling her Pipe, even if they do it's not offensive. I really love Carys and Sienna (slightly prefer them both to Piper) but that's just me! You should go with whatever you like best and dont worry about anyone else. I'm sorry your DH is being an arse about it. 

BlueV - glad the MW appt went well. I have to have the glucose test too in a few weeks as my dad is diabetic, it sounds hideous :(

Anna - my favourite is Flynn James! But again go with whatever you and OH like best... 

Starry - fire pit to make smores... sounds amazing :D Worth the move in itself :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

mel - come to Canada in the summer unless you like skiing or rain (some areas get that more than snow). Canada in the summer is spectacular! I love going camping and hiking.

Re the distance to the hospital: we're moving to a tiny town in the middle of nowhere so I actually feel lucky to have the hospital only be 1/2 hour away. It just means I probably can't wait until my contractions are 10 minutes apart to head out. 20 or 15 minutes is probably more realistic.

BlueV - I'm pretty much just across the border from New York state and I always find it funny/strange that you guys get so much more snow than we do.


----------



## mummymarsh

on a positive note- since charlie has been born and i am no longer pregnant my sex drive seems to be coming back :thumbup::thumbup:

i look at my husband and just wanna savage him :happydance::happydance:

unfortunately i have to resist until i stop bleeding....

but we had our first real proper snog today in absolutely months :winkwink::winkwink:

how is everyone doing????

xxx


----------



## MrsWez

Agreed Starry. I lived in Watertown and don't miss the snow.


----------



## MrsWez

Oh la la, mummymarsh. My sex drive seems to be in overdrive. :blush: Poor DH.


----------



## mummymarsh

2 months since we last had sexy time.... :'( poor DH.....longer since we had a proper snog lol... thats y i enjoyed this afternoons snog so much :) my 2 year olds bed time now so may just snog his face off all night as thats all i can do right now.... lol....

xxx


----------



## mummySS

Hiya mummymarsh, how weird that it instantly comes back! DH and i haven't had a proper snog in ages cos it just makes me feel nauseous! 

Glad to hear you and DH are getting some love-in time, you deserve it :)


----------



## melissasbump

mummymarsh said:


> on a positive note- since charlie has been born and i am no longer pregnant my sex drive seems to be coming back :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> i look at my husband and just wanna savage him :happydance::happydance:
> 
> unfortunately i have to resist until i stop bleeding....
> 
> but we had our first real proper snog today in absolutely months :winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> how is everyone doing????
> 
> xxx

My OH was only saying this afternoon how we havent snogged properly in months as if he stuck his tongue down my throat id throw up! Hes probably right!:rofl:


----------



## Britt11

you ladies are the sweetest, thanks so much for your opinions, you have helped me so much.

I can tell you my last name (well married name) because its so common,

but doesnt *Sienna Russell *sounds beautiful? 

Mummymarsh- you truly amaze me, such a wonderful person you seem. Always looking at the bright side :hugs:so glad you are still with us :hugs:

Yes come to Canada in the summer, its gorgeous and much warmer! I live in a mountainess place near Banff, AB. I attached a picture of it, we went for a mini hike on my stagette....was lovely and super hot then

as well I spend a lot of my time in Vancouver, BC for work and that is a great city- we may move there eventually
 



Attached Files:







banff.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## melissasbump

Britt11 said:


> you ladies are the sweetest, thanks so much for your opinions, you have helped me so much.
> 
> I can tell you my last name (well married name) because its so common,
> 
> but doesnt *Sienna Russell *sounds beautiful?
> 
> Mummymarsh- you truly amaze me, such a wonderful person you seem. Always looking at the bright side :hugs:so glad you are still with us :hugs:
> 
> Yes come to Canada in the summer, its gorgeous and much warmer! I live in a mountainess place near Banff, AB. I attached a picture of it, we went for a mini hike on my stagette....was lovely and super hot then
> 
> as well I spend a lot of my time in Vancouver, BC for work and that is a great city- we may move there eventually

Beautiful pic Britt, i want to come now! X


----------



## mummySS

Wow that's beautiful! Lol i'm going to post a view from my bedroom window (Ealing Broadway Shopping Centre car park!) and you will see why i would love to come to canada! :)


----------



## mummymarsh

i went back to ealing boradway last thursday :) :thumbup:had to hop onto the central line to get to east acton station coz we had hospital appointment there :)

im glad im not the only one who gagged at the idea of snogging their husbands and partners while pregnant :wacko:

arranging Charlies funeral now so need some light hearted entertainment and natter to keep me (us) afloat :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## mummySS

Which hospital was that MM? didn't realise there was one at east acton. I am currently booked in at ealing hospital, but thankfully shouldnt end up there as we are moving. 

Hope we can help keep your mind off the difficult parts :thumbup:


----------



## mummySS

ps Britt i LOVE Sienna Russell!


----------



## Britt11

thinking of you Mommymarsh:hugs: sorry dont know any jokes to tell. But I did attach a cute kitty picture for your enjoyment.

thanks MommyS, I think it sounds VERY pretty too...
 



Attached Files:







14.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BlueViolet

MM, glad you got your sex drive back and that you're hanging in there. 

Starry, I know what you mean about the snow...we get quite a bit. We had lived about 2hrs North in Syracuse a few years back and it was even worse due to the lake effect. Some snow storms completely covered the cars to the point where you could only see the antennas. 

We just got back from a diner for brunch and I got some pie to go. The irony is not lost on me that I was just talking about cutting back on the sweets and curbing my weight gain. But how can you resist lemon meringue pie? I was proud that I didn't take the whole bakery home with all the cinnamon buns, adorable Easter cookies, and cakes. 

Our area here can be quite scenic too. We live pretty close to Seneca Lake and there lots of wineries nearby. There are lots of state parks with waterfalls and awesome trails. I'll see if I can find some pictures. The waterfall pictures and the hot air balloons are in state parks and the last one is at a winery.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0190 copy.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0129.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0241.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 1









100_3669.jpg
File size: 69.5 KB
Views: 1









100_3689.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummySS

wow really pretty BlueV! :)


----------



## Clareabell

Eurgh definitely not up for snogging, poor DH is on an affection ban, Im going through a dont touch me stage im hot and uncomfortable! :) poor man!! Glad things are coming back MM is reassuring!! and bet you DH is very pleased ;)

Canada looks beautiful, I have a couple of friends that live in Montreal. My husband always wants to visit as he loves skiing and all outdoorsey stuff, I on the other hand love sunning myself on a sandy beach!

Have just been beckoned for tea! How did the cakes turn out Mel? and more to the point will the survive in one peace until your visitors get there tomorrow?


----------



## BlueViolet

Britt, your cat is adorable! The evil look is so cute :)


----------



## mummySS

Ughh there's nothing on TV tonight that i can see, and i'm bored... Any suggestions of good DVDs out lately??


----------



## BlueViolet

Mummy, we recently watched "Red." I know it got bad reviews, but I thought it was quite funny and the star line-up was great. Also "Going the Distance" was funny and cute. 

Also, as a distraction, here are some video links I just got from my husband...looks like working from home is really productive for him today....LOL. Then again, I should be out doing some errands, so I should get going. 

https://break.com/index/sleeping-dog-runs-into-wall.html?matchid=

https://break.com/index/mario-theme-played-with-rc-car-and-bottles.html?matchid=


----------



## DragonMummy

evening all. just had chinese and Tiger is now kicking the crap out of me relentlessly. Have actually started asking her to please stop....

I have read the last few pages and promptly forgotten it all but i did read it, honest! :hugs: to those who need it, :rofl: to those who made me laugh and :thumbup: to a trip to Canada. Yes please!


----------



## Britt11

oh Blue, LOVELY pics!! I had my first trip to NY last year and I absolutely fell in love with it, gorgeous place


----------



## mummySS

Haha i love that dog going into the wall, it's my favourite clip ever!

And the mario thing is awesome. God they must have had a lot of time on their hands!


----------



## melissasbump

BV, Lovely pics! I love lakes and things like that, we have some nice lake areas in UK up north, the lake district and its my favourite place ever, hoping to buy a lodge up there in a few years for holidays.

Clare, the muffins went wrong, and have turned out a bit flat and weighty, its the first time ive done them so need to do a re run.. think i know where i went wrong..:wacko:
HOWEVER i have a beautiful chocolate cake downstairs which im trying to resist and a massive pan of chilli which is looking pretty special too, so im happy, hopefully my guests tomorrow will be too! :winkwink:

Who was it who had some of that coconut ben and jerrys the other day? ive bought some for my dessert tonight!

We are watching an old classic tonight Back to the Future 2! yay! OH has never seen it so im slowly getting him to watch all 3, I love them.. sad but true! x
:happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

Oh who loves the ad "every home needs a Harvey" the little dog who does the lawn, cooking drives the car etc, then at the end is sitting there with his little suitcase! so cute!!


----------



## Blue_bear

I LOVE that ad, if only my dogs did that, my life would be a doddle! Lol. Also loving the jog on kitty ad at the mo!

AFM - I got out of work early because it was quiet :) So going to a different pub for a drink with hubby, like the old days really. Am sick of just going to the pub where i work all the time, feel like i never leave the place! So i am dragging him out, especially as there is nothing on the telly!!

Hope you all have a nice evening xx


----------



## DragonMummy

the jog on kitty ad freaks me out.....

Mel I bought normal coconut ice cream today. Except they didn't have actual ice cream so I got flummoxed into buying some dairy free shit, although it is promising that it is even nicer than ice cream. I shall reserve judgement. As back up I bought some locally made honeycomb ice cream. Not taking any chances! DH was appalled but I pointed out if it was grim, it would be him getting sent to Saino's to get more!

Not feeling 100% tonight. Got a cough, dinner is threatening a dramatic reappearance and my BH's are nothing short of aggressive!


----------



## melissasbump

DM..Sorry you arent feeling great i had a bit on a homemade chinese concoction and its wobbling a bit inside, think it was too greasy, hopefully the ice cream will help!


----------



## mummySS

Bleuch i'm with you girls, I am really hungry, we have no food in the house, and i am at a loss for what to eat for dinner that's not going to make me want to vomit. We have some leftover bolognese sauce from yesterday but no spag :dohh:

Honestly all i feel like eating right now is Mel's chocolate cake! :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

mummySS said:


> Bleuch i'm with you girls, I am really hungry, we have no food in the house, and i am at a loss for what to eat for dinner that's not going to make me want to vomit. We have some leftover bolognese sauce from yesterday but no spag :dohh:
> 
> Honestly all i feel like eating right now is Mel's chocolate cake! :rofl:

 stop! im trying not to think about it!!


:winkwink:


----------



## DragonMummy

rahhhh so with you on the chocolate cake! Could you not have the spag bol on a jacket spud? or add some chilli flakes and have it with rice as a chilli?


----------



## Clareabell

Mel chocolate cake sounds fab, I can never get muffins right they always end up too stodgy. I love Back to the future i have the trilogy on DVD its one of my favourites.

DM - Honeycombe ice cream is so lush!! its my absolute fav actually mint choc chip is also pretty up there! I have been having yucky BH today, I told DH to feel how tight and hard my bump was and he just shrugged and said feels normal to me! ...... Men!

Sorry you are feeling pukey Mummy. I have days where I cant decide what to eat so now its best that DH just puts something on. That way im stuck with it!!

Back is killing me tonight and acid reflux is slowly creeping up! Oh the joys! :)


----------



## melissasbump

damn this ice cream is GOOD!


----------



## DragonMummy

My fave is honeycomb cheesecake. All you do is make a normal basic vanilla cheesecake and just stir in bashed up cinder toffee. OMG.... immense! I always make a double thickness base as its my favourite bit!

My tummy is stretched tight like a drum too. Also reflux is creeping in (tums about as effective as cat flap in hoover dam) so have just text DH who is downstairs watching rugby to ask if he wouldn't mind bringing me a bowl of ice cream please.....


----------



## Clareabell

PMSL, i usually ring Duncan on the house phone to get him to bring me things! :)

I love maccys honeycombe ice cream but its not easy to find and you can never get a decent mint choc chip icecream in the super markets so i have to save it for when i spot a baskin robins


----------



## DragonMummy

we have a farm shop nearby - they have shitloads of gorgeous local ice cream.


Am not loving the "faux-conut" ice cream. do you like my pun?

The honeycomb is bitching however.


----------



## Doodlepants

Wow I'm loving all of the gorgeous pics!
The US and Canada are sooo beautiful! I want to move there! 

I had S'mores on holiday a few years ago sat round the camp fire it was great! It sucks that we don't have them here! :(

Britt I love all of the names, I think Sienna is my fave, it's so pretty!

MM- Glad you've got the drive back!! Mine went when I was preggars with H but is quite high this time round.... even though M probably thinks I look like a fat cow! :rofl:

No news here really, we spent the day at my parents which was nice, not got much planned for tomorrow, will prolly just go for a walk!

Can't wait to see the nursery pics SK and Hann!

DM- I love your new ticker!- Although I really think it should say "hoping for a wizzard's sleeve"!!

Mel- My dad made muffins last year it was soooooo funny- he put too much baking powder or something in- when he went to check them, he peeked in the oven, looked sheepish and said they needed a few more minutes- I immediately looked to see what he meant only to see that they had exploded :rofl: Why would they have needed longer?- They can't un-explode! :rofl: 

Sherri- I hope the nurses get their arses in gear and start looking after you better! Sounds like a bloody nightmare as it is without them being idiots!

Mummy- I love H and M! I think I need to go and have a peek!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

ok Doodle you can take responsibility for the degeneration of the conversation this time....

"hoping for a fanny like a wind sock"


----------



## mummySS

Mmmmmm honeycomb cheesecake sounds lush! 

Thanks for the ideas DM, i ransacked the cupboards and found some linguine so that did the job :) And have now sent Paul out to get some apple pie and custard.... I blamed it on cravings but actually I'm just a greedy moo :blush:

Doods, hilarious story re your dad! pmsl

OMG :rofl: is anyone watching Take Me Out?? Have you seen the loser on right now?


----------



## DragonMummy

couldnt eat the nasty dairy free coconut crap. It tastes really nice but has no depth so is like coconut ice cream flavoured foam..... grim..... might go down stairs and replace it with another bowl of that honeycomb. omg is amazing....


----------



## Doodlepants

DM- I think wind sock would work good too!

Mummy I don't watch take me out but I may channel hopp to see- everyone loves a looser!


----------



## DragonMummy

well i gave up attempting to upload the chuffing dvd so I just filmed a couple of minutes of it with my mobile and uploaded that. Presenting.....

My Little Tiger

:cloud9:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh, and another one. Sorry - theyre not that long, honest!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Bump Picture! 25+4! - Oh dear I can see stretch marks!

​


----------



## Doodlepants

She's sooooo cute DM!! 

Great bump pic SK!!!

Well, I am a fifa widow... AGAIN!!!!! WHHYYYYY did I buy M a ps3 for Christmas??


----------



## Clareabell

Ah I love the DVD she is so cute, does she have her eyes open at the beginning of the first one or is it shadow!! Looks like you have a thumb sucker coming your way! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

i know she spent ages truffling around trying to find her thumb - she looked very triumphant when she found it!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah doods, i'm sure there will come a day when youre grateful for its distracting powers! 

my dh is in bed asleep already!


----------



## mummySS

Aww vids are so cute!


----------



## Hann12

DM - what great videos! She looks gorgeous and a great keepie for you to show her later in life! I can't wait to have mine done!

Mummyss - sorry you are still feeling bad :(

Mel - well done on the baking! I like the sound of chocolate cake too! I can't wait to get our kiddicare order now. 

Mrs Wez - love your photo, I am so jealous! What do you do for a living?

The Canada photos are amazing, I'd love to visit western canada (I've been to Toronto, Montreal and Ottawa). My brother lives in Melbourne at the moment but is going out with a Canadian girl so one day we might end up visiting them there if thats where they end up.

Britt - I like all the names, when I think of Piper I think of that US program with the 3 sisters that are witches 'Charmed' so I'd have thought it was quite a well known name is the US/Canada? 

Mummymarsh- you seem to be doing well and I'm glad that you are getting close to your hubby. Hope he is looking after you :)

I'm sorry I've probably missed a load of people, its late and I'm forgetting all the posts now!
Had a nice day with our friends, just very chilled and now about to go to bed. Nursery photos will be online tomorrow, just waiting for Greg to put the changer/dresser in there, but so far it looks great. I'm so happy to see the room take shape.
Have a nice sleep everyone :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Mel, I love "Back to the Future." Those movies are awesome! Sorry to hear about your muffins, but at least the chocolate cake and the chilli turned out well. Yum :) 

Bb, have fun at the bar. It's nice to hang out and talk. I do miss being able to have a beer or a cocktail, though. 

DM, hope you're feeling better. How can you tell you're having BH? 

Clarea, hope your back and acid reflux gets better. Not fun! 

DM, the honeycomb cheesecake sounds delicious. You guys are not helping keep my mind of sweets...LOL Maybe I can have a few spoon fulls of the cookie dough ice cream in the freezer...can't do that much damage, can it? :) Also, you should try coconut sorbet instead. The Ciao Bella brand is very good, in my opinion at least. 

Ouu, pretty video!

SK, love the bump and the cow print bottoms. 

Hann, glad you had a nice day! 

I just got back from grocery shopping and I didn't buy one sweet thing. I walked right past the ice cream isle. I would be so proud of myself if we didn't already have a ton of stuff in the freezer already. I also found an awesome mirror for the bathroom and a few baby books.


----------



## DragonMummy

Bv when I have bh's my bump goes rigid and feel like it's my under great pressure. Doesn't hurt or anything. Just knocks the wind out of me sometimes. X


----------



## Aaisrie

My BIL came round yesterday to fix my tumbledryer after it had been broken for 2 weeks. Done. I did a load of washing today... halfway through the tumbledry and it broke again!! I have no oil so I can't dry the clothes that way... I have a small clothes horse which holds about 1/4 load of washing... I was literally starting to throw a hissy fit. Txt BIL. He's swapping me his NEW tumbledryer for mine... mine is his old one he sold to me for £50 about 6 months ago!!!! I'm swapping on Monday... I can't wait to have clean clothes again!!


----------



## amand_a

Yay for a new dryer. DH still wont buy me one so tow in cloth over winter is going to be interesting!

I have tried to catch up but there is sooo much, all I can say is you all seem to have very interesting ice cream flavours and someone mentioned apple pie and custard mmmmm

Mummymarsh you are an amazing woman, I hope your future is bright and blessed.

As for me uni has kept me pretty busy in fact I should be studying now but I dont care right now. I had the worst night sleep so far BJ (babys new nickname) had his head wedged into my ribs causing me severe pain this was followed by the most painful trapped wind I have ever experienced, spent half the night an all fours, not fun. pretty boring at this end might wash my car this afternoon as the weather is lovley.


----------



## Sherri81

Grrr.... I feel like I am living through that One Born Every Minute crap here, and I don't even know what the hell it is...

Anyways, I would love to attach some lovely pics of good ol Quesnel, but I have none on this computer.

I do, however, live 50 minutes from a 'ghost town' called Barkerville. Its an 1860's Gold Rush town that was rebuilt etc. There are guided tours, tons of buildings and museums to look in, gold panning etc... I didn't get to go last year because of being pregnant with Devon. You can do quite a lot of hiking just getting up the main street there. But there is amazing scenery on the way there, with historical spots along the way where a famous murder occurred etc. You almost always see Back Bears, Grizzlies, Moose, Cariboo etc on the drive up there.

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/barkerville.jpg

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/barkerville2.jpg

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/barkerville3.jpg

I worked in the old fashioned photo studio one summer. It was pretty fun. Pain in the ass to dress up in costume every day, long skirts, high neck blouses, not allowed to lift our skirt above our ankles when walking to the outhouse because it was 'inappropriate.' There was a female fox who got really friendly and would wander into the photo studio and just sit under one of the benches; usually waiting for food handouts. There are also tons of ground squirrels who are so cute, and Ian gives me shit for feeding them and petting them because they do have diseases and then when kids see me doing it, they all try to do it too... Whatever... They're cute! And if you know what you're doing, your fine!


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> SB, I made a Shutterfly book and calendars. They turned out awesome. I made a wedding book with a bunch of our pictures and quotes and such and it turned out so professional. It was a lot quicker than making a scrap book. I can't wait to start a baby calendar. They make awesome Christmas presents. So far I've made calendars with puppy pictures and gave them to our parents. I also got some pictures from our trip to Yellowstone blown up and they turned out fantastic. I have a bunch framed in our living room.

Glad to hear it! I'm really hoping it comes out as cute as it was online!


Today my husband and I got SO much done for the nursery! He put up shelves and put together the diaper changer, which were some of the last things that needed to be done to the room (we just need to add the vinyl lettering I got yet). 

I also went dress shopping since we're going to a wedding tomorrow and I fit in absolutely nothing that's not defined as "very casual". :haha: It was not fun to see how much this baby bump has made me go up in sizes, and I got extremely frustrated but I got a few adorable dresses out of it (bought two summery dresses as well).

For pictures of the shelving, changing table, crib and dresses, go HERE.

On a final note, we came home and ate tacos. I ate a bunch since I was super hungry, completely forgetting that my belly doesn't handle tacos well anymore! :dohh: It's really hurting now, and I'm wondering if I'll be seeing those five tacos again tonight.


----------



## Hann12

SB - what lovely dresses! I wish there were more maternity dresses here, feels like there isn't much choice here but hopefully as spring arrives that will change. You look lovely though and hope you enjoy the wedding! The nursery looks great too!

I will post my photos soon, just need my husband to move the dresser in properly. 

Going for a walk in Richmond park - trying to be more active now that I have officially put on a stone (scary) and then have some friends round for a roast in the afternoon. 

Sherri - loving the photos, I have just about decided that once baby is able to walk I am going to do a tour of Canada and the US and visit you all in your lovely locations! There's a threat for you ha ha!!


----------



## Tor81

SB, lovely of your SIL to give you so much stuff, do you have a loftspace for storage?

Curlew, hope your DS & DH get well soon. So exciting to get all your wedding presents! We got married almost 2 years ago but kept a load of presents in the boxes as we decided they were too nice for this flat & we'd save them for our first house, so hopefully in a couple of months we'll be able to get them all out!!! What kind of presents have you got?

MrsWez, OMG please can you make me a smore?!

Britt, I love the name Piper, and can't see why she would be teased about it anymore than half the names out there. And she has the option of being known by one of her middle names later in life of she chooses to. Sienna is a lovely name too though, and does suit your surname.

SK, loving the bump!

Doodle, I bought DH an X Box for his birthday back in November, it's unbelievable how addicted they get. Luckily he realised the error of his ways and could see how unproductive it was so we sold it in Jan, phew!

Hann, looking forward to seeing pics of your nursery.

AFM, hoping for lazy day today, been awake since before 8.30 and still in bed with tea & iplayer so a good start!

xx


----------



## Jenni4

Sorry I haven't caught up properly....but I have been reading everything...even the disgusting stuff :haha:

just found out that tomorrow is v-day and it's also mother's day here...:wohoo:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oooh thats a happy coincidence, Jenni! Happy V day for tomorrow!!!


i'm back to work tomorrow. Currently have a stinking cold and cough so could do without it really but there we are. Am only doing 6 hours from now on so can't complain!


----------



## Blue_bear

Im off to work in a bit :(

Got my knickers in a bit of a knot over the horses again this morning, just dont know what to do for the best. Not knowing how much time i will have etc etc. 

Had a crap nights sleep due to ridiculous acid reflux that kept making me gag, must remember to ask mw about it tuesday. Then once i was awake baby J was going nuts, hubby even got to feel it becuase he was kicking so hard and fast. Hubby also got a boot in the ear again before we went to bed :)

No idea why he was so active yesterday, i love feeling him move but he is getting seriously strong now! Does anyone know if there are any rules for a baby being too active? (I must like to give myself things to worry about, seriously)

Hope your all having a lovely Sunday, Im off to serve beer to all the football louts :S
xx


----------



## mummySS

Jenni4 said:


> Sorry I haven't caught up properly....but I have been reading everything...even the disgusting stuff :haha:
> 
> just found out that tomorrow is v-day and it's also mother's day here...:wohoo:


:yipee: !!

Happy V-day tomorrow to you me and starry. how lovely that it's mother's day there too.


----------



## samzi

Not been here for a while, hope all you ladies are doing well.

We are viable on tuesday :yipee:


----------



## DragonMummy

ooooh Samzi I love the name you picked xxx


----------



## MrsWez

My V Day is Tuesday!!

Congrats to Samzi, Jenni, Mummyss, Starry and myself!!

I love bagels.


----------



## DragonMummy

yay for tuesday V days!!!


BB I've been getting a ferocious kicking from Little Miss - it'll slow down in a few weeks when they start running out of room. I think this time is when their strength to available space ratio is at its best :rofl:


----------



## Starry Night

So many crossing the V-day threshold tomorrow! So exciting!

And happy Mother's Day to Jenni!


----------



## MrsWez

Hannah, I am the Front Office Supervisor at a beach vacation resort. It's a great job with great benefits. And I get to look and be at the beach 5 days a week. It's one of the nicest resorts in the nicest neighborhoods in the area. Which I hate, I go to the grocery store and my Toyota is surrounded my luxury vechiles.


----------



## DragonMummy

Wow, so Wez you really ARE a Beach Bump! :rofl:


----------



## Starry Night

My city has loads of beach front too (I live on one of the Great Lakes) but it's so polluted that no one ever really takes advantage of it. I keep forgetting that I live in a water-front community. I have gone to the beach from time to time but I'm not brave enough to go in the water. I've done it when I was young and indestructible but it was disgusting. And no one goes in the winter...obviously...unless they are the nuts who do the Polar Bear Swims.


----------



## mummySS

What an awesome job Wez! wanna trade?


----------



## BlueViolet

SB, those dresses are cute! Your bump looks adorable in them. I especially loved the first one with the polka dots. I've been seriously fixated on polka dots for a while now. Some of the designs look so retro. Love it! Also, nice nursery shelves. Once we settle on an arrangement for the furniture, we'll have to put some in too. I have some floating square shelves, but they don't hold much, so they're for decoration only. 

Wez, your job sounds so awesome. I bet it's nice and relaxing. 

Starry, it stinks the lake is polluted. It's probably still pretty to look at. The house we bought has a small pool, so we'll be swimming this summer. I can't wait. I might end up looking like a whale prior to delivery, but I don't care. 

Right now we're waiting for my in-laws to stop by so we can all go out to lunch. We're going to Ithaca to a bakery/restaurant in a historic building that's known for its brunch. I can't wait. I've been starting at the menu pictures online and couldn't help but drool a little :)


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah...the water front is still gorgeous. Dh and I know we're going to miss having a huge body of water nearby. I was on the phone with one of the ladies from the town we're moving to and she said there's a river nearby but I couldn't let her know that it's just not the same. Oh well. Lake Winnipeg will be an hour and half drive away if we get desperate.

Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## DragonMummy

I have a canal at the end of my garden? does this count? :rofl:

to be fair it is really pretty and we get to feed lots of ducks!


----------



## foxforce

That's nice DM I think that counts! Be a nightmare for us as the dog would be jumping in if not fenced off :haha: 

How are you all? Hope your good :D 

Getting some major movement going on right now not long before it's going to be keeping me awake at night me thinks! Very out of breath today too, uterus is high now and obviously pushing in my lungs.


----------



## Starry Night

I love ducks!! There's a bird sanctuary/public farm nearby and when we were kids we had a riot chasing all the ducks. Geese on the other hand are dangerous bullies!! They chase the kids!

We have a canal by our house but it's also very polluted and the only thing it attracts is gulls and Canadian geese. The geese terrorize the walking path. They really are bullies!!


----------



## foxforce

Geese are by far the best guard dog you could have!


----------



## MrsWez

It can be frustrating and stressful sometimes. The summer is really busy but it's nice. 

Starry, I won't go in the water here. It's green and icky. I will go in the community pool though. I'm weird about not being able to see what's in the water around me. We get jellyfish too.


----------



## Clareabell

Hi all, having a pretty shitty day. My brother is off in an around the world trip tonight so me, my mum and dad and him went out for a leaving lunch. You may remember that I was in Scotland last week because of my granny, well we got a call during the meal to say that she had just died!

Since hearing that news I have felt pretty shit and bump has felt really tight. Im now home in bed resting up and am sure I will feel better soon!!

Another beautiful day here again! Summer is just around the corner.

Happy V day to all turning 24 weeks in the next few days :)

DM and Doods sorry that you are feeling poorly! Damn colds, hopefully they will clear up and you will be ok for work tomorrow DM.


----------



## fifi-folle

Sorry for your loss Clareabell x


----------



## Jenni4

So sorry to hear about your grandmother Clareabell... I hope you can get some rest.

congrats to all the v-days this week!! There are a lot of us!! You guys are so great...I never can keep up with anything here and I make one comment and get a bunch of responses...makes me feel a bit selfish for not being able to keep up. Thanks for all of the mother's day and v-day wishes!! (I'll try to be better at catching up with everyone's posts) :flower:

By the way....hoping to see great v-day bump pics this week!!!! :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh Claire, I'm so sorry to hear about your Granny. But pleased you got to see her one last time, that does make things easier to deal with. Big hugs to you xxxx


----------



## Clareabell

Thanks guys! Im glad i got to see her to. Im also glad that she went quickly and that she is at rest now! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

And our issue is the Swans. You start feeding the ducks and this swan will come gliding down like an elegant menace, wanting to muscle in on whatever crap we're chucking to them!

We do have a very solid 6ft locked fence at the end - that was essential as I want my kids to be able to just play in the garden without worrying - it literally leads right onto the towpath!


Oh ffs.... just coughed and peed.... off to change my jeans.


----------



## mummySS

Sorry to hear about your gran, Clare... Make sure you rest up xx

Argh sorry to hear you're not feeling great Doods and DM! What's the deal with colds, i thought it was meant to be spring at last!

I have been nesting today. Well to the extent i can given we dont have a house yet... I have just made a very control freaky geeky spreadsheet with all the stuff I need to buy and researched most of it, with estimated prices... The total cost at the bottom of the spreadsheet has FREAKED ME OUT!!


----------



## MrsWez

So sorry to hear about your grandmother's passing, Clareabell. Glad you were able to see her though. Hope you feel better.


----------



## DragonMummy

Mummy may I suggest that you run your list of essentials by us on here who have already sprogged. Fairly sure we can reduce it!


----------



## mummySS

Haha yes i will do... I would have to confess that a lot on the list does not fall under the 'essentials' category... but it just looks cute :blush: 

The total is currently at £1,800 and so far includes everything from pushchair, nursery furniture, breast pump (which i am not buying until the baby's born as i dont know what kind i'll need yet), isofix base for car seat, etc, etc ... But also includes some adorable bedding, nursing tops etc. I'm sure I can make some cuts somewhere!


----------



## Tor81

Hehe, sounds like we're all experiencing very active and surprisingly strong babies right about now! I complain about it to DH but really I love it, even when it hurts! Bump feeling mega tight at the moment so expecting a belly growth spurt this week, I read in my book that baby is now 600g and will now go up by 170g each week, crazy. :)

I too have been nesting as much as I can in the home my baby won't live in. Sorted my jewellery & paperwork this weekend, books next I think. 

DH is cooking a roast chicken dinner, it's smelling SO good but got another hour before it's ready, such a tease!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I didnt bother with nursing tops. I bought a load of longline vest tops to wear under my normal tops so I could pull them up and still be covered up underneath. Much cheaper and you can still wear everything.

Once you find the things you want, do shop around. With our nursery furnture we fell in love with a range in mamas and papas - you can imagine how much it was! DH looked on kiddicare and found their previous seasons version - almost identical - for a third of the price! And it's gorgeous. Or if you stick to very plain stuff, its easier to match with cheaper accessories so you don't feel obliged to buy the whole range

Buggies I wouldn't splash out too much unless its something that can be used for 2 years or more - lightweight but well made buggy. You'll be sick of bulky travel systems and prams in 4 months and will want a lightweight stroller! I bought a cheap pram and plan to splash out more on a sexy stroller!!! 

Also - sign up to every baby clob you can. Pampers, Huggies, Hipp baby food, Sainsburys, Boots, Tescos etc etc - you get soooo much free shit and loads of vouchers, plus they tell you when theyre doing special offers etc. 

Oh and we're not bothering with the isofix base either - we had a base with Harrys car seat and it never felt as secure as just strapping it in with a seat belt but that's just my opinion on them! 


xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

H everyone!

SB, Lovely pics of gorgous dresses, you have such a cuter bump and the nursery pics are lovely too! Hope you enjoyed the wedding x

Sherri, great pics, just to let you know i fully intend to join Hann on her tour of US and Canada! x

Tor, hope you had a nice lazy day as planned! x

Jenni, happy mothers day and happy V day! x

Blue Bear, you have my sympathy re the acid reflux, i seem to get a similar thing most nights, am so tired of it! Its great to feel bubs move isnt it! Hope work goes ok x

Mummy, happy V day to you too! great that you are nesting (in a way!) lol do you have a rough moving date yet? your prices freaked me out too!! where do you shop Harrods? lol x

Samzi happy V day for Tues! and i agree with DM, lovely name you have chosen x

Wez, again happy V day for Tues! Bagels are great but not as good here as your way, unless you are in Brick lane at 4am. lol. Your job sounds great by the way! x


Starry, happy V day to you too, wow all these V days!, Id love a waterfront location. Southend just isnt quite the same i imagine! x

BV, Hope you had a nice lunch with your in laws, i love how we all love food! lol x

DM, I think a canal def DOES count! Im jealous anyway! Although i hate swans, beautiful looking but i got chased by one as a kid so they scare me.
Lol at you forr peeing AGAIN! Re what mummy says about list, i was going to ask you more experianced ladies to post a list of newborn essentials for us rookies to follow? I mean essential cant do without stuff, if anyone gets any time....:thumbup:

Fox, yay for the movement, im getting breathless too, not in THAT way DM lol x

Clare, sorry you have had a crap day, so sorry to hear about your granny passed away. My nan passed away a year ago next weekend, was devastating for my family and next week will be hard, big :hugs: to you x

Well as for me had sister in law and family over for lunch today, my chilli and chocolate cake went down a storm lol!:happydance:
Slept really well last night for once but knackered now. Am also worriedabout my dog , hes really lethargic today so unlike him, he gor really knackered yesterday on the walk so im hoping thats all it is, hes hardly been out of his bed all day and with guests over hes usually all over them. Gonna keep an eye on him and may have to take him to vets if no improvement, we are cooking him some chicken and rice as thats good if they have upset tummys so hopefully he will eat it and he has pooed todaty so thats good. Animals! we worry bout them like kids! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Tor you saying about your roast, there was a post on third tri today that made me piss my pants - she'd cooked a roast chicken dinner but didn't realise that she was supposed to defrost the chicken first and was worried she has given herself food poisoning. Love the idea of her roasting a frozen chicken!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel I'll have to put some pics of the canal up soon - its beautiful.


----------



## mummySS

Thanks for the wise words DM!

Mel sorry your dog's not looking too well, hopefully chicken and rice will sort him out!

So.... What has everyone gone for re cot beds? I'm pretty sure I want to get a cot bed rather than a cot. There are just so many available! I'm looking at spending around £150-200, is this too much?? I figured it's best not to go for the cheapest ones as this needs to last several years. Oh and we're getting the other nursery furniture from Ikea - does the job! :)


----------



## Clareabell

Mummy we got the Amie set from Mamas and Papas it was £265 but came with changer and under cot drawers, plus we didn't pay for it was a gift from the in laws so we were really lucky!!

Mama's and Papa's cots/cot beds are really good quality. My friends swear by them and they have used them up until the child is 4. Worth having a look, we went to a mother care world and looked at alot of there cots which to me didnt seem as good quality!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ours is a mamas and papas cotbed - it's lasted harry nearly 5 years and I reckon we'll get another 6 or 7 years use out of it with Sophie - it looks brand new! it's beautifully made. and you can get mattresses cheaply from good old kiddicare!


----------



## emzeebob

this is my cot bed i have chosen, i cant wait to get it next month 
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Nursery/Cots-and-Cotbeds/Henley-Cotbed-in-White(0073817) :happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! Attached is the photos of the cotbed and dresser. You can't see much more of the nursery but there isn't much to see at the moment because we haven't decorated anything yet. Its on its way to getting there though.
So nice to look at the room and see it taking shape and looking more fit for the baby. 

Mummyss - I can easily see how you can rack up that much on baby stuff. I reckon we have spent a fair bit already though we were lucky to get the bugaboo and car seat bought for us so that saved a bit.

Just found out that my BIL and SIL are expecting baby number 2 - literally 2 months after ours is born so they will be close in age which is nice. Also takes the heat off us because if we end up with the much expected boy then they might have the girl, which is what the husbands family want. Its more likely for them this time too as she has been feeling sick which she didn't with their little boy. 

Had a chilled out day and now just relaxing. Can't believe its work again tomorrow but only a half day as we have a scan in the afternoon so we get to see our little monkey again. :)

Hope everyone has had good weekends!


----------



## Hann12

sorry the photos always end up sideways!!


----------



## melissasbump

lovely furniture Hann! And good luck for the scan, i want pics! x


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh love the furniture, Hann. Very elegant.

We're the same - My SIL is due in November, and when I was preg with Harry my other SIL had a little girl 7 weeks before him. Love that my kids will always have a cousin to play with at family gatherings!


----------



## mummySS

Really nice furniture Han! Looks lovely!


----------



## Starry Night

Love the furniture,Hann! I like the exposed dovetail on the drawer fronts of the dresser. It's quite snazzy.

I wish my baby was due around the same time as anyone else. The baby I lost would have been about 3 months younger than my niece and on dh's side of the family 3 of his cousins had babies so there would have been lots of playmates. But I guess my little guy will get a whole year to himself. mwa ha ha ha He'll be close enough in age to my niece (1 year) and dh's youngest niece (2 years) so it still works. Besides, we'll be living far away from everyone so they won't be a constant source of playmates anyways.


----------



## BlueViolet

Clarea, hope you feel better! I'm sorry to hear about your grandma. Big :hugs:! 

DM, sorry to hear about your jeans. LOL. I know you'll have the last laugh when it happens to me too. 

Mummy, don't worry about the total. Just buy one piece at a time starting with the really essential stuff like the car seat. 

Mel, glad your food turned out great. Sorry to hear about your puppy not feeling good. I usually cook boiled hamburger and rice and that fixes my dog's tummy. I'm sure he will love the chicken and rice. 

Mummy, I love IKEA. The prices and the design are awesome. Hope you score some good stuff. We no longer live close to one and I miss it. 

Hann, beautiful furniture! 

Sounds like we're all nesting. It makes me happy when I go to the baby room and have a look around at all the tiny clothes. I am such a sucker for tiny shoes. It's not like they need them to walk anywhere. My MIL bought us some cute onesies and a hooded towel. She also picked up 4 maternity tops, which I absolutely love. I'm surprised she got the size right. They're all medium and they fit. I had been buying large sizes for myself. The mediums do make my bump more noticeable though, so I'm really looking forward to wearing one to my night class tomorrow and see if my students figure it out. I attached a picture with one of the new tops for V-day, since I forgot to take one Wed. 

Oh, yeah, brunch with the in-laws was fantastic. I had brie stuffed french toast with a berry sauce. I know we're technically discouraged to eat soft cheeses, but I figured this was cooked, so close enough. This was the best french toast I've ever had, so I hope we go back one of these days. It's probably for the best that I don't know how to make it at home. I attached a picture from the website to fuel our food discussions :)
 



Attached Files:







24wks copy.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5









french toast.jpg
File size: 220.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummySS

Oh BlueV, your bump is lovely! gorgeous top too! 

And as for the french toast... DROOOOOOL


----------



## Blue_bear

Mummyss, we got our cot bed AND mattress from Kiddicare for £104.99. Bargain. And almost half the price of the exact same thing in babies r us. 

Not sure but you may have to watch the sizes of the cots etc in IKEA as i was always told that any of their beds are a slightly different size to normal beds so normal bedding doesnt always fit. Meaning you have to buy their bedding. Not sure if thats the same with the cot beds but it would be worth double checking!!

AFM - Ive just got in from work, had a crap day but way too much to explain, lol. Ive got really bad neck ache so trying to con hubby into giving me a massage but tis not going well so far!


----------



## DragonMummy

Two extremely lovely photos! 

I still don't have a nursery to nest in as Harry is still in there. Shouldn't be long. My friend bought be a little newborn outfit today, babygrow and hat, white with little pink hearts embroidered on from jojo. My aunt gave me a load of cardi's she's knitted for baby and one of them matches perfectly so that's her first outfit sorted, unless she's tiny but I have an early baby outfit too. Sorted!


----------



## Hann12

Great bump shot BV! It looks like a nice neat bump.

Starry I'm sorry that you are a bit sad because of your lost little one. 
I don't really know anyone in the same position as me either because although my SIL is pregnant we only see them 3/4 times a year so not close. You guys are my closest to having people I know in the same position really. My SIL has a 2.5 year old who we have only seen a handful of times which is pretty sad as we would have loved to see more of him but they don't really like having family around and they never let us look after him on our own. Its made us know that we want to be very different parents though. I'd love to have someone locally who is in the same position as me so hoping the NCT classes will help with that, having said that they aren't until June so I miss all the pregnancy time!!


----------



## Hann12

BB - great bargain from kiddicare and hope you feel better. Work is rubbish isn't it! 

DM - the outfit sound cute. Not long and you can nest!


----------



## mummySS

I'm having so much fun searching for a new ticker in honour of V day tomorrow... Giggling to myself at how things change, 5 months ago i couldn't have dreamed i'd be doing this :haha:


----------



## MrsWez

Great bump, BV! 

:hugs: Starry. I was pregnant with my sister and SIL and I lost my baby at 10 weeks. Seeing my niece celebrate her first birthday yesterday was really hard. It makes this pregnancy so bittersweet.


----------



## Hann12

We are nearly at 1000 pages!!


----------



## mummySS

Hann12 said:


> We are nearly at 1000 pages!!

ooooohhhhh we are a chatty bunch!

have i gone overly cutesie on my ticker? might need to tone down a touch.


----------



## Tor81

DM, OMG can't believe that girl roasted a frozen chicken, NOT good! Our roast chicken was absolutely yummy, had one plateful for me, followed by an almost platefull for the baby... It was only fair!!

Hann, love your nursery furniture, is it a dark oak?

Nice bump BV! And even though my dinne was amazing and I'm stuffed full, I'd love some of that French toast now. :)

BB, sorry you've had a crap day at work, hope hubby is cheering you up.

Can't believe we're on page 999, I wonder what we'll reach by the time all our babies are here?!

Seeing as everyone is talking about cots etc I was wondering whether anyone thinks it's a bad idea for me not to buy one before baby arrives? I'm planning on getting a Moses basket and rocking stand for it & having it in our bedroom for a few months so though I could get cot later... Any opinions?

xx


----------



## mummySS

Tor81 said:


> Seeing as everyone is talking about cots etc I was wondering whether anyone thinks it's a bad idea for me not to buy one before baby arrives? I'm planning on getting a Moses basket and rocking stand for it & having it in our bedroom for a few months so though I could get cot later... Any opinions?

I was actually thinking the same Tor... I don't think it's a bad idea at all! 

I guess it's one less thing to think about when the baby's here. I might buy one just before and not put it up straight away.


----------



## DragonMummy

Mummy am loving the tickers. This is the only time you're allowed to go so cutesie. I say go for it.

Starry I know how you feel hun. I mc'd last year on my 30th birthday. I guess now every year I will think about it, but one of the girls on here shared her philosophy on loss and actually I found it comforting. She believes that you create vessels and the soul is just waiting for a suitable vessel to be born into. She's had several mc's and believed it was not several different babies, but her body's attempt to create a suitable body for one soul. I found that theory really helped me. She explained it better though! X


----------



## Hann12

Tor - it's oak not sure if it's dark or not though. 
I think you can get a cot later, as you said it won't sleep in it for a few ninths anyway! I just wanted ours as I want to have the nursery look complete!


----------



## Hann12

Mummyss - I like the ticker a lit! I might change mine now too as I'm not getting new fruit every week so it's boring now!


----------



## Hann12

And I have managed to post on 1000!! Little things make me happy! With that I am off to bed! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Can't sleep. Feel like poo :(


----------



## Starry Night

DragonMummy said:


> Mummy am loving the tickers. This is the only time you're allowed to go so cutesie. I say go for it.
> 
> Starry I know how you feel hun. I mc'd last year on my 30th birthday. I guess now every year I will think about it, but one of the girls on here shared her philosophy on loss and actually I found it comforting. She believes that you create vessels and the soul is just waiting for a suitable vessel to be born into. She's had several mc's and believed it was not several different babies, but her body's attempt to create a suitable body for one soul. I found that theory really helped me. She explained it better though! X

Thanks everyone. :hugs: I actually prefer to think of each baby being their own soul. I know I couldn't have both my Lil Peanut and my Cuddle Bug here on earth but we'll be together in heaven. DH's cousin had her baby pretty much on my baby's due date and we have his photo hanging on our fridge which is serving as a reminder. I'm not depressed anymore and the pain is getting easier but I will always carry it with me. I kind of like it that way because I don't want to forget - - not my baby nor the pain as I don't want to be callous to other people's losses. It's becoming a passion of mine to comfort and encourage others who go through miscarriages.


I plan on changing my ticker tomorrow too. I might go with the one from Lillypie. I had used it with my first baby and that's why I went with a different one (reminder too painful) but now I'm ready to go back as I like it better.


----------



## kelzyboo

Omg can't believe we're up to 1000 pages!! Lol i can barely keep up with you ladies x

DM, i think thats a nice way of looking at a sad situation, i think denial has worked best for me, i have managed that way for years! I never had my first confirmed properly and was told i was 'probably' misscarrying, i was only 16 and although based on experience now i know thats what happened i completely denied it in my mind, i guess it was too painful to face for me at the time. I do think yours is a more helpful way of thinking about it x

I'm loving the nursery furnature pics, i have my cot as i'm using my daughter's (new matress though) but i think i'll use a moses basket for a while first, need to get my ass in gear and start buying things, lol i'm not in the least bit organized just kinda hoping it will all come together in the end!

Is anyone else having problems with their teeth and gums? I know pregnancy affects them and i'm feeling it now, my gums are sooo sore whenever i eat and its starting to annoy me now, may need to make a trip to the dentist soon (i have a phobia so i'll put it off as long as i can!) I remember these problems from my first pregnancy but it was my teeth not my gums, not sure if this is normal lol

Other than my gums being a pain in the bum i'm not too bad, have physio and my consultant scan on tuesday so i'll feel better after that. Starting to have arm ache from using my crutches lol will have muscles like Vin Diesel by the time i'm done xx


----------



## mummySS

I like the vessel idea, it's nice. I guess everyone has their personal way of looking at it. Hugs to all of you xx

I have just been lusting after the nurseries at Pottery Barn. Oooh i wish we had it here! Pretty pricey though so probably just as well! Starry - they have a Peter Rabbit collection and i thought of you - i'm sure you've already seen it: https://www.potterybarnkids.com/room/rom/romnur/romnurpet/?cm_type=lnav


----------



## DragonMummy

I think you just have to go with whatever makes most sense in your head at the time. I was very rational about mine, almost clinical. I was just so bloody desperate to get pregnant again and actually it has removed a lot of the feeling of loss. Saying that I was very early - I think i would have struggled had it been later on. Starry I like your way of looking at it as well. Doesn't make it any better but finding ways to cope does take the edge off. x


----------



## MrsWez

I wanted to share a couple pics of our travel system.

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/travelsystem.jpg

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/IMAG0075.jpg


----------



## kelzyboo

I really like the travel system MrsWez, its very cute x


----------



## Tor81

Woohoo, page 1000!!!!

xx


----------



## mummySS

Very nice Wez!


----------



## BlueViolet

Mummy, I love the Pottery Barn, but I could barely afford a comforter there for us. I would love their baby stuff, but it's too expensive. Maybe when she'll be older I'll buy her some cute stuff for her big girl bed. 

Wez, great travel system. I can't wait until we get our stroller. That darn coupon hasn't arrived in the mail. But on the bright side, a friend bought us the mattress of the Amazon registry. Yey! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Omg first day back at work and i'm sick... Worst cold ever, so much crap on my chest, sore throat, violent cough... Plus I only got 6 hours extremely broken sleep. Am wretched today. Sorry to moan and be all me me me.... Hope you all have a lovely day. X


----------



## Jenni4

Hi gals!! Happy V-day to mummyss, starry and me!!! :wohoo:

I have a nice story about the miscarriage philosophy...thought i would share... 

I was a rather dramatic child and knew that my mother had miscarried at 4 months in her pregnancy previous to me... I would get very upset because if that baby had been born i never would have been...very upsetting thought for an overly dramatic child... She would sit me down and tell me the story about how It was me all along...that I just wasn't ready to be born yet... It made me feel so secure and loved... It took away the thought that I was just here as a result of an unfortunate miscarriage. I hope that I can as good of mom as she was. :hugs:


----------



## Tor81

DM, are you really going back to work while you're sick? I thunk you should have a few more days off otherwise you'll never last! Hope you feel better soon chick.

Only a 4 day week for me because we're off to Centre Parcs on Friday. Doesn't make this week any more bearable though, I never used to dislike work but I really am beginning to dread it each week, horrible feeling & I hope it doesn't last.

Ok, I'm down to 50 mins to get me ready for work & the flat presentable for viewings. Hope everyone has a good day.

xx


----------



## Jenni4

V-Day Bump Pics!!

(sorry...still in my gym clothes)
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-03-21 at 11.39.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3









Photo on 2011-03-21 at 11.29.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hann12

Jenni that's a nice story! And happy v day to you all! 

DM hope you feel better in a bit. I am meant to be in a train in now but didn't sleep well so nit getting in till 10 abd leaving at 1.30 for the scan. I'm finding work a struggle now, is anyone else? And still about 12 weeks to go!! 
Had a dream that a huge lion and 3 lionesses were attacking me and I was kicking them off me. I think the lion was called julias. Very weird!!


----------



## curlew

morning all

quick catch up from me. Off to work in a mo.

Tor and Hann I know exactly how you feel infact DS has had a cough all weekend and said this morning could he stay off school with it today? I was very tempted as then I could phone in special leave, but he is fit to go to school so there is no reason for him to stay off so I had to give into my sensible head and say no!

Clare - sorry to hear about your gran.

DM - hope you feel better soon.

Congrats to all those reaching their V Day today. Mine is on Thursday and I am counting the hours lol.

Lovely bump pictures and also loving to see everyones nursery and travel system pictures. We are in the same position as DM that my nesting instict isn't being allowed to kick in yet as DS is still in baby's room. However hopefully a couple of weeks and he will be moved and then I can start on baby's room.

Managed to unpack all the wedding presents on sunday. Dining table is groaning with Denby white china as I need to soak of the labels and pop them through the dishwasher before putting them away in the cupboards. I did all the new tableware for the kitchen yesterday and had two dishwasher loads lol. I also decluttered the cupboards in the dining room and kitchen so that made room for the new stuff - how we have accumulated so much stuff is beyond me. It's partly the problem of merging two established houses and DH being a hoarder!!! We really need a 7 bed mansion to keep all our stuff in lol.

Anyway plan this week is to:
- de-label and wash all the dinner service 
- pack the extra kichen stuff that's currently sitting in the back bedroom into the attic 
- get the back bedroom cleaned for decorating. DS chose his paints yesterday so we have that just a case of getting it done now.

Phew easy peasy :haha:

Have a good day all.


----------



## Hann12

Wow curlew sounds like you will be busy! All nesting type of stuff though so that's nice! Hope the presents are lovely! Did I miss the wedding photos? 

I'm a page or so in now and on my phone but one of you said about teeth and gums, so my gums are inflamed and my dentist said they will get like that because of the hormones, so definitely don't worry but maybe visit the dentist so they can check and do a clean! 

My train is 6 minutes late, annoying! 
Also annoying I got my jacket out to wear instead of my big coat today and I can't do it up! Think I'll have to wear jumpers instead from now on, don't want to have to buy a new one. I am also wearing very wintery clothes and need some cheap summer stuff, might have to pay primark a visit!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone,

Hope you all had a good weekend!

Tor I'm sooooo jealous! I wish I was going to Centre parcs!! 

Awesome bump pics Jenni!!

AFM- I have had a bit of a rubbish weekend, very long story short- I was in agony last night with pain and pressure in my ear- so bad I would have gladly traded for labour pain!- I went to the hospital for an out of hours appointment and the doc said my eardrum was about to burst and I have a middle ear infection! It burst last night so the pain is a lot more bearable which means I don't need to take the codene he gave me, I can have paracetamol instead plus the antibiotics he has given me instead. My ears now leaking blood and other stuff- gross!!

Anyway, I feel a lot better now, the pain's only a tiny bit with almost no pressure so I'm pleased :)

I am a bit bummed though as I don't think I can swim for a while now! :( My mum and I care going for a spa weekend this weekend as I was reeeeaaallllllyyyy looking forward to swimming!

Hann- I love your furniture, it's such a lovely colour!

DM- I know you're suffering too so I hope you fell better soon!


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks Hann, wasn't sure if it was just teeth that are meant to suffer but my gums, like yours are so inflamed and sore when i eat or drink it makes them so much worse! Think a trip to the dreaded dentist is deffinately needed, don't want them to get worse!

:hugs: DM, sorry your day is so bad already, hope your feeling better very soon x

Love the bump jenni, happy v-day to you!! BTW i'm extremely jealous your still managing to go to the gym :haha:

I didn't sleep very well either last night, mostly pain in my pelvis keeping me awake....and trips to the bathroom!! Seriously thinking about setting up camp in there or splashing out on an adult sized potty so i don't have to keep going up and down the stairs :rofl:

Think i'm going to toddle off to bed for a bit, painkillers kicking in now so i may get a bit of sleep, i guess this is where i am lucky that i don't work, much respect to all you ladies still working, can't imagine how hard it must be when your feeling crappy :flower:


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: Doodles sounds like an awful night, my eardrum burst a few years ago and the pain was intense to say the least! The stuff that comes out is gross lol i remember kinda black-ish mixed with blood (hope no-ones eating right now!), had to cancel my hols as i wasn't allowed to fly :cry: it wasn't much fun.

Glad it feels a bit better now xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Happy 23 weeks to me! Only 1 week until V-day!!


----------



## DragonMummy

doods you have my aboslute empathy - I suffer with middle ear infections a lot and they vary between mildy vexing and excruciating agony! glad you're feeling a bit better now 


am at work now. really quite vexed today. started the day by reversing out of my drive and over my wheelie bin :rofl:

I had to get DH out of bed to remove it from under my car!! Div.....


----------



## mummySS

Morning All! Goodness, how much could I (and everyone else it seems) do with another day of weekend right now!

DM - sounds horrible, do moan away... I can't believe you have to go to work feeling so shitty. Hope you can get through it. When is your next shift? Hopfully a long way away! 

Doods - oh my god your ear pain sounds horrific! You poor thing. I have never heard that an eardrum can burst before. At least it feels a bit better now... I guess even if you can't dunk your head under water next weekend you should still be able to get in the pool right? Where are you off to for a spa? I am thinking of booking one in the next couple of weeks, haven't been away in ages and i'm dying for a break. 

Hann, or anyone else interested, i saw a really nice light trench coat in H&M Mama, it was around £30 i think. Not sure i'm going to get a coat either, will probably just make do with cardis, but if anyone wants to get one i thought that was quite nice. 

Curlew you sound like a busy busy bee! That's great you got loads of gifts. And very organised! We asked for honeymoon vouchers for our wedding so we got the trip of a lifetime but now are using asda's own crockery :haha: (which is actually pretty nice IMO :) )

Jenni - that is a lovely bump you have there, so neat, and the rest of you looks really slim! Can't believe you are making it to the gym... so wholesome of ya, well done. I like your story about your mum's previous miscarriage, it's a nice way to look at it. Oh and happy V day due date bud!

Kelzy sounds like you're suffering in more ways than one! I've not really had sore gums but i'm sure it's one of those things that's saving itself for 3rd tri... I have had a bit of bleeding when i brush my teeth. 

Tor - I know exactly what you mean about work. I am normally pretty driven but i just can't bear work right now... Sounds like a lot of us feel the same... Roll on July! 

Aaisrie, happy 23 weeks!

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Happy 23 weeks A!!

And Happy Vday to everyone who was 24 weeks this week! :)

Mummy- we're going to Champneys Forest Mere. It was my mum's Christmas present from my dad and she didn't want to go on her own :)

Kelzy you're right- it's soooo gross! It's bleeding a little bit but I'm just so thankful that the pain has got better!

DM- I can't believe you ran over your bin :rofl: That cheered me up!!

x


----------



## DragonMummy

tomorrow! but then I'm off til Sunday. Am only doing 6 hours though these days so not too shabby.


----------



## DragonMummy

doods - I know, what a prick!!!


----------



## Jenni4

For those of you commenting about me still going to the gym.... Thank god I'm still able to go everyday....even with the exercise I have still managed to put on 20 pounds!!! :sad1:


----------



## mummySS

Jenni4 said:


> For those of you commenting about me still going to the gym.... Thank god I'm still able to go everyday....even with the exercise I have still managed to put on 20 pounds!!! :sad1:

Omgggg.... Every day... :blush:


----------



## DragonMummy

must be you and baby putting on muscle ;)


----------



## Jenni4

Yeah sure! No...just walking uphill and doing the elliptical machine...I cut out the weights at around 12 weeks... I'm not a naturally thin person... I'd hate to think what I would look like if i didn't work out. I love love love to eat!!! That's why I gained 60 pounds last go around!!


----------



## mummySS

20 lbs is fine Jen, you dont exactly look chubby, still v slim. :winkwink: I'm sure if i hadn't been sick i would have been the same as i LOVE food too. 

You are doing exactly the right thing!


----------



## DragonMummy

60lbs? good effort!!!

Mine has started packing on a bit now after a very slow start (thanks largely to much sickness!)


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, ugh how is it Monday already?! Am so tired today as had bad nights sleep last night. Was up going to the toilet several times and then couldn't get back to sleep and was just uncomfortable. Have a bad back ache today too *sigh* But baby is kicking lots today and it's making me smile :thumbup:

DM - hope you feel better soon! 

OMG Doodle that sounds so painful - touch wood i've never experienced a burst ear drum but it sounds like agony! :hugs:

Jenni - lovely pump pics! :thumbup:

Hann - good luck at your scan today. Am definately finding it more of a struggle going into work and am already on a countdown til i go on mat leave! LOL at your weird dream!! I had a dream me and hubby could see baby's face and body through my belly as it was leaning right up against my belly so we could make out the nose, arms and legs and everything!


----------



## Hann12

On my way to the hospital! Will be scanned at 3.20 so think if me aroubd then! Today is the first time I am tempted to find out the gender but ibthibk that's just because of the news that my SIL is expecting and I'm thinking I now want to know but I won't find out. 

Freckles that is a weird dream, I like it! Sounds like we all had a rubbish nights sleep then! 
And we all can't wait to give up work! I worked out I have 7 full weeks at work left, 3 or 4 at partial weeks, 3 weeks of holidays before I take mat leave and hopefully have 3 weeks before the big day. I think I might have 23rd June as my last working day. Exciting! 

Doodle - your ear sounds nasty, hope you are okay!


----------



## freckles09

Oh you must be strong Hann and stay on team yellow! 

Haha i've been working out how long's left til maternity leave too! I am planning to finish work for mat leave 10 weeks from this Wednesday (June 1st) - though only 6 of those are full weeks because of bank holidays etc! :happydance:


----------



## Doodlepants

99 Days to go..........
I can't believe I only just realised!


----------



## Starry Night

Happy 23 weeks, Aaisrie! :flower:

Happy V-day to Jenni, mummyss, um...me...Mrs Wez, and anyone else reaching 24 weeks this week! :flower: Pregnancy brain strikes again! :blush:

Jenni - your bump looks awesome. You definitely don't look like you're putting on too much weight as you look quite fit! I'm all lumps and creases. lol 

Doodles - I'm glad to hear that your ear is on the mend. That truly sounds like it had been horrendous pain. :hugs:

Hann - hope your scan is going well! Let us know (and no peeking between the legs!)


----------



## Hann12

Oh okay I will be strong, its so tempting. I can never tell anything on the scan without them telling me so I won't be finding out unless I ask and I've just told my husband not to let me. This is my first official gender wobble though. As I said though think its all because of the whole BIL/SIL having the baby and the husbands side of the family giving more pressure to have the girl. In my weird warped view I am thinking that if we don't have the girl and they do then our baby won't be loved as much which is probably silly but clearly where my hormones are taking me today!


----------



## BlueViolet

Mmm...coffee is finally done brewing. I can't believe I slept 9hrs and I am still exhausted. I have chores calling my name and prep work to do for the class I'm teaching tonight. Maybe it all can wait for a cup of coffee :) 

DM, hope you feel better! Maybe you can come home early or take the day off. Hopefully, there won't be any more casualties besides your bin. 

Happy V-day, everyone!

Jenni, I'm sure you are a great mom already :) Great bump pictures! Your belly button looks like it's starting to pop out. Wow, you go to the gym every day! I wish I could muster up that type of motivation. I do yoga once or twice a week. I should do it every day, but most days I wake up and feel so crappy from all the sinus pressure, I don't want to do anything. 

Tor, hang in there! Friday will be here before you know it.

Hann, good luck with the scan! Gotta love the vivid dreams... Also, I'm sure your baby will be loved no matter the gender :) 

Curlew, hope your son feels better soon! Congrats on the wedding presents and good luck with your to do list. 

Hann, I have the same problems with jackets, so I dress in layers and leave the jacket open. 

Doodle, your ear infection sounds just awful. I've never heard of one that bad. Hope you get better soon. 

Kelzy, hope you get some sleep! Also, try Listerine to help with your gums. It might be tough to bear, but I think it's worth it. 

Aaisrie, happy 23 weeks :) 

Mummy, that coat sounds nice. We don't have an H&M and I do miss it. 

Freckles, hope your back ache eases up.


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm in a similar boat, Hann. I'm an only child so is all good on my side, but on the in laws side, Harry is the only boy so I am rather selfishly hoping my SIL has another girl so Harry can stay the only boy and be special. Daft eh? :D

Plus I can fob all my used gear off onto her! :rofl:


----------



## emzeebob

warning slight rant! SOOOO not a happy bunny today! i feel really fat as 4 people (all bumped into separately in town) yes 4 people who didnt no i was pregnant turned round and sed you dont look pregnant at all u have no bump, Are you blind ppl!!! my bump is sticking out huge, grrrr anyway rant over,

so apart from feeling that i just look fat i got a rite bargain of bundles of baby clothes from newborn to 1 year for a tenner, i got like 60 items from sleep suits to trousers and t-shirts so im sorted for a bit, just need to start on the big list


----------



## BlueViolet

Emzee, I wouldn't worry about what people say. Some people have no tact. I don't know what they're thinking. On the bright side, sounds like you'll be set with baby clothes for quite a while :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Emzee, i definatly sympathise. I am sick of people at work saying 'wow, your getting big' Er, well yeah there is a baby growing in there FFS!! LOL. Gotts love the hormones.

Just ignore them though hun, everyone is different and im sure you have a perfect bump :)

Ive got to work again tonight, for my sins. Its definatly getting harder to muster the motivation for it. Also am gonna have words with my boss about yesterdays antics if i can. Just cant wait to finish!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann you're not crazy. On my OH side Saraya was the 3rd girl grandchild, my SIL was due a month after me and had the first boy... it was like Saraya didn't exist especially in my FIL eyes, he was like a Grandson, I'm so happy and talked about him constantly. Since then they have moved away and because of that he sees Saraya more than them but he still talks and brags about his wonderful grandson. Even though [to be totally evil] my nephew is so far behind developmentally... I mean at one point he was even lying about what he could do... He was saying all the things he could say and then we went down to visit and he couldn't say anything, at all... And he was 18mo old at the time. Whereas Saraya was already speaking in full sentences by then... Now I'm having a boy and I think my FIL will be all over him and Saraya will still be left out!!!


----------



## Clareabell

Afternoon everyone, another beautiful warm sunny day. They make me happy! . . . . . what also makes me happy is that I had a follow up visit to the doctor today and my blood pressure is still high and I have been signed off for another week! 

I know its bad that my blood pressure is high but im sooooooo pleased not to be at work as it is really really stressful and im struggling to cope with the stress alongside the SPD pain and sleepless nights and of course my poor granny :( 

Its been really busy in here today. 

Happy v day Jenni, fab bump your looking great. 

Dood's sorry to hear about your ear, mine burst when I was about 14 it was terrible pain and made me throw up over my cow pj's (funny the things you remember). Hope you start to feel better pretty soon.

DM - Hope work was alright and didn't suck too bad. You need to get an early night woman!!! (much easier said than done)

Curlew, Tor and Mummy good luck with your nesting and organising!! I have got nowhere just yet!

Eve - Happy 23 weeks!!

BV - Good luck with the chores my house is like a bomb hit it. 

Emzee - I hate the bump thing, people say to me wow your massive! I think F**K off!!! 

Blue B and Freckles - Im with you on the countdown to maternity, 9 weeks to go I finish end of May!! I cant come soon enough!!


----------



## Tor81

Jenni, loving your V Day bump!

Hann, I'm struggling with work too, my heart's just not in it. I've had similar dreams to yours too, might have to look up what it means.

Doodle, ooh your ear infection sounds nasty, at least the pain has eased a bit now though. Bummer about not being able to swim at your spa weekend :hugs:

DM, sorry I know I shouldn't of but I did laugh out loud at you running over your wheelie bin, I can only imagine the words that must have come out of your mouth!!

Clare, not good that you have high BP but good that you get another week off. :)

I'm still in work catching up with the thread on my phone, think it looks pretty obvious I'm not working hard, oops. Boss is back in tomorrow so will need to get my head back down, but in the meantime I plan on leaving here at 5pm, 20 mins to go..

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Tor - I couldn't stop giggling - I thought it was hilarious!!! The day went rather pearshaped from there - the first call I took was a complete nutter and it went downhill from there. I blame the supermoon.... normal full moon is bad enough!!

@Emz - today my supervisor called me over to his desk JUST to watch me waddle and laugh at me, then said he saw a "small village" approaching then realised it was me. And if one more person asks me "are you sure you've only got one in there"

25 CENTIMETRES!! 25!!!! My bump is effing PERFECT!!!! 

But I don't care. I love my big round tummy. Theyre all just jealous as they don't have a gorgeous little Sophie-Tiger in theirs!


----------



## DragonMummy

just woken up and made myself some scrambled egg on toast and a cup of tea. Think it helped but am going to have to cry off the choir meeting tonight I think - I can't go and give everyone else the sodding plague!


----------



## mummySS

glad you survived work DM. Mmmm scrambled eggs. 

I have just polished off a whole packed of M&S Raspberry Viennese biccies... they were reduced to £1 and omfg they are beautiful. 

Hann - how did the scan go? I'm confused, is this your 20 wk scan? didnt you already have it? Or did you have to go back cos they couldnt get all the measurements? Anyway hope all goes well!

Claire, sorry to hear your BP is high, it's not surprising given your stresses over the past week or so. You take it easy gal and enjoy that week off! :hugs:

x


----------



## Hann12

I'm back! Mummy - my scan was an internal one as they have been monitoring my cervix because I've had ops in the past on it but its been fine so far and was again today. Baby is still good, measuring perfectly and didn't wriggle around too much either. He has moved down and is in position for labour which is the first time as every other time has been breach but there is still lots of time for movement. 

Aaisrie - that is exactly my fear as you described. Its rubbish that you have felt that way with Saraya. I know it wouldn't be intentional but you want your baby to be really loved as well! I'm already super protective clearly!

Tor - can't wait to finish work too. Its just become a pain and my heart isn't in it. I was to spend all day long shopping for baby stuff!!

Been for a walk now having a healthy dinner of salmon, salad and new potatoes - oh yes trying to be more healthy now because the weight apparently really goes on from week 20 and I've already put on 14 pounds. I was hoping to put on a max of 25 pounds but I think it will be more like 30 pounds.


----------



## Hann12

Oh and Tor if you find out what the dream meant please let me know! Where does a lion called Julius come from in my head! Weird!


----------



## emzeebob

need a bit of advice please girlies! 

first time mum here dont no about matteresses for cotbeds etc, we have the cotbed on order, does the matteress have to be a certain make, thickness, softness and price range im baffled :dohh:


----------



## mummySS

Aha, sorry i must have missed that on a previous post. Hard to keep up and the baby brain doesn't help :) Anyway glad to hear all is well!

I am really pmsl at your random dream! :rofl: 

My dreams have been so strange the past few days too. I blame the super moon! (let's just blame everything on that!). 

I think I have reached the stage where the baby is kicking the crap out of me all the time! It's so lovely. Have started to see it through my tum now which is nice as paul can see too :cloud9:


----------



## mummySS

emzeebob said:


> need a bit of advice please girlies!
> 
> first time mum here dont no about matteresses for cotbeds etc, we have the cotbed on order, does the matteress have to be a certain make, thickness, softness and price range im baffled :dohh:

Emzee i was wondering the same the other day and came across a helpful link:

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/buyingforbaby/cotscribsbedding/mattress/


----------



## Tor81

Scambled egg, toast, raspberry viennese biscuits, salmon, salad, potatoes... that's more food than I can take on just one page... bubble & squeak for me tonight and not sure I can wait until DH gets home!

Slightly concerned that you say the weight starts piling on from week 20, I've definitely noticed a difference in the last few weeks, uh oh.

Glad your scan went well Hann, I'll go and get my dream book while I'm waiting for DH and let you know what it says.

xx


----------



## Tor81

For Hann...

"To dream of a lion, signifies that a great force is driving you.
If you subdue the lion, you will be victorious in any engagement.
If it overpowers you, then you will be open to the successful attack of enemies."

I can't find a section on naming the animal that is attacking you though...

xx


----------



## Hann12

Tor81 said:


> For Hann...
> 
> "To dream of a lion, signifies that a great force is driving you.
> If you subdue the lion, you will be victorious in any engagement.
> If it overpowers you, then you will be open to the successful attack of enemies."
> 
> I can't find a section on naming the animal that is attacking you though...
> 
> xx

Thats great - so i was kicking the lions away so guessing that I'll be victorious! Funny things we dream!

Yes I read that more weight goes on after 20 weeks as really thats when the baby kicks the weight gain up a notch. Its all bones until week 22 then it starts to get the fat. Mind you the good news is that you lose all that when you give birth!


----------



## MrsWez

I just ate two bowls of frosted shredded wheats. And I'm still hungry. 

Doodle, hope the ear heals quick

Sorry you're having a bad day, DM

Happy VDay to the ladies celebrating this week!

Happy 23 weeks Aaisrie.


----------



## Doodlepants

Mmmm frosted shredded wheats....... I think M will be popping to the shops soon......


----------



## DragonMummy

emz all you need to do is check the measurements but most of them are pretty close. We have a mothercare mattress on a mamas and papas cot bed. the exception being ikea which has its own bedding sizes so you have to get everything from there!!!

it's up to you if you prefer foam or sprung but I would recommend getting one with a removable cover. waterproof is a good option too but not essential. i haven't bothered, I just bought some pampers bed mats as extra protection. x


----------



## DragonMummy

and re weird dreams, I had a dream last night that a work colleague committed suicide and left her goodbye as her fb status. That'll teach me to sit about reading fb when I should be sleeping.....


----------



## DragonMummy

I wish I could stop coughing. so catastrophic when pregnant as I am constantly threatening to chuck up or pee myself.....


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh no you have the coughs too! :( It's making my ear feel worse when I have to keep coughing. Coughing sucks. Fact.


----------



## MrsWez

Coughing or sneezing while pregnant is a dangerous operation. I usually pee my pants a bit.


----------



## melissasbump

Hi everyone.

MummySS, Happy V Day!:thumbup: and your new ticker is lovely , those biscuits sound lush by the way!

Hann, im lucky one of my best friends is pregnant and is 5 weeks behind me, with her 2nd, so thats really nice that we will be on mat leave together etc. And im so with you when it comes to struggling with work, was planning on working really close to my due date but dont know now! x

BV , lovely bump pic! x

Wez, lovely travel system! love that its got little toys hanging off it already! x

DM, Sorry you are feeling so crap! big :hugs: to you x
Not good that you drove over your weely bin! lol.

Jenni and Starry, happy V day! woo hoo! :happydance: graet bump pic too! Jenni! x

Curlew, sounds like you got some lovely wedding gifts! x

Tor, i love Center parcs, could so do with a nice break right now! x

Doodles, sorry you had such a crap weekend, inner ear infections are horrid! glad you are feeling better x

Kelzy, my teeth and gums must be so crap, cleaning them still makes me gag so its as quick as i can do it usually !

Aasrie, Happy 23 weeks! x

Frecks!, was wondering where you had disappeared to! Glad you are getting lots of kicks,its nice isnt it? x

Clare, yay to being signed off for another week, not so good re yuor blood pressure though! Make sure you take it easy x

Well ive been to ideal home exhibition today, really enjoyed it but walking around really wore me out and it was so hot in there i nearly passed out!

When we got home we took the dog to the vets as still isnt right, she thinks he has strained his back/rear legs so he is on anti inflamatrys now bless him! x
Baby been moving around lots which is nice but still feels so weird!

Hann i hope you didnt peek at your scan! 

Ive got one more day off tomorrow before am back to work on wed, so ive decided its going to be a day of rest! x


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks Mel, it was a gift from a regular guest.


----------



## DragonMummy

MrsWez said:


> Coughing or sneezing while pregnant is a dangerous operation. I usually pee my pants a bit.

I am on my third pair of jammy bottoms. Violent coughs and sneezes plus dubious pelvic strength is a bad bad combination....


----------



## DragonMummy

a CUSTOMER gave you that? Shiiiit..... The people I deal with call me names and try and tell me they pay my wages.....


----------



## MrsWez

They like me, DM. I get snacks all the time. The best is cookies and chocolate from Germany last week.


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> a CUSTOMER gave you that? Shiiiit..... The people I deal with call me names and try and tell me they pay my wages.....

:rofl: You always hear that in hospitals too, I don't know how you guys put up with it!


----------



## Doodlepants

Wez can I have your job please?! :)

I forgot to mention your stroller!- Mel jogged my memory! I love it! I really like the colours, it matches your theme quite well I thought!
xx


----------



## MrsWez

I like the animals, doodle.. It was cheapy at walmart too. I don't really care. He's only going to use it for a few years. 

You're going to want to give me my job back when you get a few nasty guests that are pissed off because their room isn't ready at 1pm even though checkin is at 4pm or bitching about the weather. People are crazy sometimes.


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah I really like the colour too. Lovely.


Anyone watching OBEM? First mum looks nice! WTF is with her teeth?

Would liked to point out that this will be the first time I have watched OBEM without the smug safety blanket of an elective caesarian.... cock....


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh Wez i've done face-to-face customer services, used to be a restaurant/bar manager. I get worse now but I can hang up on them and I can be a lot more blunt than if I were trying to get money out of them. Like a woman I spoke to today who seems to think it is ok to let her child play with her phone, not a month after he accidentally summoned officers to the house because he was playing with the sodding thing!!! She got a proper bollocking!!!


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> Yeah I really like the colour too. Lovely.
> 
> 
> Anyone watching OBEM? First mum looks nice! WTF is with her teeth?
> 
> Would liked to point out that this will be the first time I have watched OBEM without the smug safety blanket of an elective caesarian.... cock....

Oh my word... have you seen their mode of transport? lol (i think i am being very mean... but can't stop myself). Paul is almost vomiting at the sight of her teeth!


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Oh Wez i've done face-to-face customer services, used to be a restaurant/bar manager. I get worse now but I can hang up on them and I can be a lot more blunt than if I were trying to get money out of them. Like a woman I spoke to today who seems to think it is ok to let her child play with her phone, not a month after he accidentally summoned officers to the house because he was playing with the sodding thing!!! She got a proper bollocking!!!

Oh yes, and ive been the officer who has been spat at, bitten and numerous other pleasant things, with equally unpleasant tasks, one of the worst being having to retrieve a pedestrians severed leg from the middle of the road where it has just been sliced off by a motorcycle! And the government are trying to cut my pay and pension! :wacko:


----------



## MrsWez

Eww, Mel. You madam have my upmost respect and admiration as do all officers and emergency workers.


----------



## BlueViolet

Wow Mel, that's crazy. I second Wez's comment. You have my respect too. I thought I had it rough when I was teaching full time - having to break up fights, getting nasty calls and/or e-mails from parents, dealing with teenage hormones, etc. But none of that beats having to pick up a severed leg from the street.


----------



## melissasbump

its not all bad, but that was definatly one of the worst moments! it happened right outside my station too so for a little while after id get weird flashbacks going in or out. 
The public order violence, riots etc is my fave side of it, i have higher public order training to deal with that side of it, ie protest and football matchs and although scary sometimes its a real adrelalin rush and in a sick kind of way..enjoyable. There is a lovely video of me on youtube somewhere il dig it out at some point! x


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh yes dig it out now! want to see!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah my friend is a DO in custody and she says she get shit and all sorts thrown at her. Fek that!

i've had to talk a few people off bridges and what not before but that's not too hideous - generally if theyre calling they don't want to jump anyway, or they would have just done it. i remember i was training a very nervous girl a few years back and her first major 999 call was "theres a body in the motorway" - someone had jumped off a bridge and a few lorries had gone over them. Was a few days before they could even confirm their gender! 

Sorry will shut up now - you get pretty immune after a while. my trainee ended up leaving - she was too fragile, bless her!


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks for the nightmares tonight, DM.


----------



## DragonMummy

Sorry wez... :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Just got out of a nice hot bath (i know i'm not meant to but can't cope with lukewarm!), i feel a bit better now, that bubble bar from Lush was gorgeous and i smell lovely now if i do say so myself :haha:

Don't think i'm going to sleep too well tonight tbh, should not have had that nap earlier plus i'm a little nervous about the consultant scan tomorrow, i know its just me and he's fine, the sonographer said she thought his spine looked 'fine' to her and i have to have this one just to be sure but the thing is he hasn't moved!! He kicks and punches me lol but he won't change position at all, i can tell he hasn't moved from where i feel him kicking, he's very active but just not interested in switching position, must be comfy :thumbup: 

Wonder what they will do if they still can't see it, my little monkey doesn't want to help out by moving so will the consultant take an educated guess from other things or will they keep bringing me back until he moves? I'm convinced he's going to be awkward and not turn head down when he's meant to either lol

Also have my physio appointment tomorrow, don't know why i'm going as i know theres nothing they can do for me but i'm still hoping, think i'll cry when they say they can't do anything and i've just got to deal with it lol I have the support belt, the painkillers and the crutches....theres nowhere else to go apart from the dreaded wheelchair and i'm not ready to admit defeat and go for that yet!

Little monkey is kicking like a pro at the min, just hope he turns a bit for tomorrow lol! If i get a good scan pic i will pop it on when i get home, will be about 7pm though as i'm at hospital pretty much all day with both appointments, if not i'll upload the last scan pic lol its not a bad one but its not very clear apart from his leg bone, thats clear as day!

Only a week till V-day for me, i may bite the bullet and try to take a bump pic to mark the occaision, not putting my face on though i don't photograph well :haha: xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Wow, struggling to keep up once again with everyone!

I bought my diaper bag over the weekend. It's brown and blue...just like everything I've bought for baby/decorated the nursery in. :haha: It's not the cutest diaper bag out there (in fact my husband said it looked like the 70's were printed on a diaper bag), but it was definitely the most functional with bunches of pockets and room, and washable, plus it was pretty cheap!

I made tacos on Friday for my husband and I and when I ate them, I dieeeeed. Oh, it hurt so badly for a good three hours. Well today I was cleaning out the fridge and trying to think of a good lunch. Silly me grabbed the taco things and decided to eat the leftovers in a taco salad. I was in near tears for five hours barely able to breathe from such severe heartburn afterwards! I was popping tums left and right and they didn't even touch it! Finally I was able to sleep and when I woke up, it was manageable again. :dohh: Why do I always crave what I shouldn't have??

(To make it worse, I tempted fate for dinner and ate very lightly sauced ravioli, which brought it back a bit, but after that terror earlier I could handle some light heartburn!)

For those of you who looked at my dress shopping pictures for the wedding, here's how it turned out: (these pictures are at night time, a good 8 hours after getting ready for the wedding so my hair went flat and nothing looked quite as nice! At least the dress covered my bump quite nicely!)

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/089.jpg

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/088.jpg


----------



## Rachyroux

Hi ladies & Bumps! Hope you are all well today.

Thought i'd update on how everything is with me as I haven't had much of a chance to be on here much anymore.
I haven't mentioned on here but I got diagnosed just over a week ago with GD then was seen in hospital, and told what to do etc in regards to eating and blood testing.
I'm finally getting used to testing my blood sugar levels. Not pleasant but i'm not having mini panic attacks about doing it. I have to test in the morning, 1 hr after breakfast, 1 hr after lunch, 1 hr after evening meal. But it's only been my test week, I see them again in 2 days and they'll review the numbers I've recorded.

I have a routine midwife app today at 12 so that will be nice and reassuring.

Little one is not so little anymore. She's kicking me so hard and moving positions and I can actually see my belly move when she does this now :)
Other than feeling exhausted, wanting chocolate cake that I can't have, and sciatica, I feel pretty positive.

So guys, here's my pics taken at 6am hahah- So excuse the no make up and looking about 12..

Hope you are all well, let me know how you all are <3
 



Attached Files:







Picture 88.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 6









Picture 90.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6









Picture 91.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5









Picture 92.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## curlew

Morning all

Mel and DM I dont envy your jobs. My brother is a police officer and the stories he tells are hysterical sometimes but quite gruesome other times. Social Work is bad enough but at least the workers have never had faeces flung at them, although I frequently feel like leaning over the table and slapping the parents!

SB - your dress is lovely and it compliments your bump beautifully.

Kelzy - your bath sounds great - I love lush. Hope your scan and physio appts go okay.

AFM - only 19 days left to work wooo hooo although thats spread over a number of weeks. My official mat leave will start on 4th July with me taking annual leave and public hols that I am due from 1st June so I technically finish then. Thank you God for part time work and a huge number of public holidays in April and May :happydance:

Baby was super active yesterday. He bounced kicked flipped and just generally moved all day and night. Great to feel him move so much but could do without it at night when I am trying to sleep. Wait to see I will be regretting this in a couple of weeks when he gets more cramped and then can't move as much - i will be freeking out lol.


----------



## melissasbump

just realised i shouldnt be posting this vid on a public forum if you want to see it pm me x


----------



## freckles09

melissasbump said:


> Frecks!, was wondering where you had disappeared to! Glad you are getting lots of kicks,its nice isnt it? x

Yeah it's lovely getting so many kicks! Do some kicks make anyone else jump? Sometimes they really make me jump and did yesterday when i was on the train - lady next to me must've thought i was strange jumping in my seat :blush:

Aw Mel i hope your doggy is ok and the anti inflammatories work ok. Enjoy your day of rest today. 

Hann glad to hear everything went ok at your scan. I trust you are still team yellow?!

Claire - sorry to hear your BP is still high but yay for being off work! Take it easy...

I watched OBEM last night and that girls teeth were making me feel ill! Her boyfriend seemed quite sweet and mature though!


----------



## Blue_bear

OMG there is a thread for November '11 babies! That makes me feel very pregnant for some reason!!

Got my MW appt today, then going to spend the night at my parents but thats all ive got planned really! 
Popping into work to find out how much holiday im allowed to take before my mat leave, hoping i can finish sooner, lol.

have a good day all x


----------



## mummymarsh

hi everyone- 

Charlies funeral will be Monday 28th March at 1030am :( :cry::cry:

he is at the funeral directors now and it breaks my heart knowing he is sat in the dark in his little coffin only a few villages away from me :cry::cry:

we are going to spend some time with him thursday morning while madam is at nursery....

i miss him sooo much....

xxxxxx


----------



## mummySS

Thinking of you MummyM :hugs:

So glad that you'll be with him on thurs morning. 

Big hugs x x


----------



## melissasbump

MummyMarsh you are being so amazingly strong and lovely that you will be able to spend some more time with Charlie on Thurs. Big :hugs:x

Blue Bear, Re the Nov thread! Weird isnt it! Nov seems such a long way away!:wacko:

SB lovely pics! Your bump is so ickle and cute! x

Curlew, so jealous you only have 19 days left of work, havent workewed mine out yet but i know its much more than that! X

Kelzy, hope the scan and physio appointment go well. x

DM Hope you are feeling better today and got some sleep last night x

Well, im having a lazy day today and very much enjoying it, gotta pop to shop later but thats all, had a lovely sleep last night only got up once to wee which means i must of only woken once which is a result!

Just watching crappy daytime tv.. Wish i looked as radient as Holly...:wacko:


----------



## freckles09

Big :hugs: MM, my thoughts are with you. Will be thinking of you on Monday morning.


----------



## josiegrosiejg

i'm due 19th july and having a little boy, i can't wait but feel like it's dragging now! anyone else had a 4d scan?? i'm going for mine on 20th april!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Josie, I had one last week - was amazing!


MM I cannot imagine how you must be feeling. My thoughts will be with you on Monday. Thanks for updating xxxx


----------



## Britt11

My thoughts are with you Mummy during this very hard time :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

MM my thoughts are with you especially on Monday, you are being so strong and I hope your family are looking after you :) 

Took the day off work on a whim and have been to Westfield! It was really quiet, didn't buy anything except a maternity bra from rigby and peller where they measured me at 36d which is miles away from the lady 2 weeks ago who said I was a 32f. Now I am just confused!!


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: for you and charlie, mummymarsh. My thoughts and prayers will be with you on the 28th. I'll light a candle for him. :angel:

AFM, I'm off today only have a bit of housework to do then it's relaxing time. My appointment went well today. Cervix seems to be holding well with the cerclage. I still have to go in every 2 weeks until he comes to be sure it stays that way. He's finally head down. :happydance:

Feeling a bit bummed for my sister. Her hubby is being deployed to help deal with the crisis in Libya. He is a crew chief for one of the B-52 bombers. They have 2 little girls who don't know what's going on, only that Daddy has to go away. :cry:


----------



## DragonMummy

which one feels best Hann? Debenhams measured me as a 38C and then Contessa had me as a 36F and I knew immediately that they were right - omg the difference!!!


----------



## Hann12

The rigby one feels miles better, I'll still wear the other ones though, might just get a bra extender for it as it's pretty tight especially after I have eaten!!


----------



## MrsWez

Oh and I have my gestational diabetes test in two weeks, EEK!

Cute bumps ladies!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez - given that I am peeing every 10 minutes at the mo with only a teaspoon of wee every time am suspecting that Tigertastic might have tipped herself up as well! Sorry to hear about your friend. This whole attack is really vexing me. Its all about bloody oil. We had the same issues with Mugabe where people were getting slaughtered and we did fuck all. No oil in Zimbabwe is there? It's despicable. Military personnel are putting their lives on the line to keep our fuel prices down - that's it.

RAAAH!!!! Sorry big rant.....


----------



## DragonMummy

wez I have to have my GTT soon. Cock must ring MW....


----------



## DragonMummy

oh bugger it. can't she go on holiday when I DON'T need to speak to her.....


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Wez - given that I am peeing every 10 minutes at the mo with only a teaspoon of wee every time am suspecting that Tigertastic might have tipped herself up as well! Sorry to hear about your friend. This whole attack is really vexing me. Its all about bloody oil. We had the same issues with Mugabe where people were getting slaughtered and we did fuck all. No oil in Zimbabwe is there? It's despicable. Military personnel are putting their lives on the line to keep our fuel prices down - that's it.
> 
> RAAAH!!!! Sorry big rant.....

I agree, it's so sad for my sister and my nieces. They don't have a choice and my BIL is proud to serve. (He is the biggest redneck, he likes having a job where he gets to blow stuff up on an almost daily basis.:dohh:)


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

It's true, DM!! This guy eats ketchup on everything!! Including filet Mignon. He loves Nascar, hunting, country music and drinking Budweiser. He's really nice but not the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## BlueViolet

Kelzy, hope your appointments go well! Good luck :)

SB, great dress! Looks like you guys had a good time at the wedding. 

Rach, great pictures! Glad you're coping with the gestational diabetes well. Did you have to change your diet all together or small changes? I'm going to be tested at the next appointment and I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

Curlew, congrats on having so few days of work remaining. Yey! 

Freckles, yeah some kicks definitely make me jump. This week the kicking has really gone up a notch. She's getting really strong and somehow able to kick really low one minute and really high the next. It's nuts. Yesterday she was about 3 inches above my belly button. They didn't tell me that she measured big, but I don't know if it's too soon for the uterus to be so high up. Maybe it's a matter of perception. 

Bb, good luck with the MW appointment! 

MM, it's so sad to hear about the funeral arrangements. I hope that gives you closure. 

Mel, I'm in the same boat...very lazy day. My tutoring tonight got canceled, so I have the day off. I need to go grocery shopping, but other than that, not much going on. I'm going to try to catch up with some reading I've been meaning to do for a while. I just hope I can concentrate long enough to get something out of it. Normally, I keep re-reading the same paragraph. It's sad that I can't focus much nowadays. 

Hann, your shopping sounds like fun. I'm trying to stay away from my favorite stores. 

Wez, I'm sorry to hear that your brother-in-law is getting deployed. That must be really scary for your family. I hope the conflict resolves soon. It's funny that he enjoys it so much. Your redneck description is hilarious. 

I really want to get out of the house. I'm just afraid I'll end up shopping when we're trying to curb our spending...There isn't all that much to do when the weather is all crappy.


----------



## freckles09

Haha BV i know what you mean - baby also still kicks me really low down and then the next minute it's quite high above my belly button too! Must be doing a handstand in there LOL. Have definately noticed stronger kicks and my belly moves with the bigger kicks! 

Mrs Wez - sorry to hear your BIL has to go to Libya - fingers crossed the conflict will end soon and he'll be back to your sister and neices asap.


----------



## Hann12

Freckles - still team yellow though at one point the sonographer said he - just once though.....

Just bought a new TV - have the husband in the other room setting it up, I'm sure its too big for our little living room but too late now!

Just done my hypno birthing relaxation cd and little monkey was kicking me like crazy, he has moved to head down position too but they said there is still plenty of time for them to move around.


----------



## emzeebob

afternoon girlies

just wondered if anybody elses bump has gone rock solid at this time, its really strange cos it feels really tired and sumtimes hurts, its just today its started, 

jaycob is moving loads today it seems like he never sleeps at all lol not many kicks but feels like hes doing sumersaults and turns lol bless him, but im starvin all the time my appetite is back


----------



## DragonMummy

Emz that's just braxton hicks. Nothing to worry about x


----------



## Hann12

Is anyone getting a boppy or similar?


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Is anyone getting a boppy or similar?[/QUOTE
> 
> Whats a boppy?
> 
> Wez sorry to hear about your BIL hopefully it wont be a long trip xx
> 
> Just stuffed myself with chilli, yummmm! got some more ben and jerrys coconut icecream for dessert!!:happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah what's a boppy? never heard of it!


----------



## DragonMummy

ah - maternity pillow.


I have a v pillow. x


----------



## MrsWez

I have a boppy, My SIL gave me hers it's green.

https://mt.in.th/images/Boppy-Nursing-Pillow-with-Soothing-Fleece-Slipcover-Green-Vine_41QBRDPM1WL._310_318.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Thats the one - thanks Mrs Wez!
DM - does a v pillow do the same thing?


----------



## melissasbump

oh ive got a boppy then in that case!


----------



## melissasbump

mum bought it for me, think its for feeding the baby in etc?


----------



## DragonMummy

more or less I guess. my boobs were too massive for me to use it for feeding! I mostly used mine to let Harry sleep in on my bed.


----------



## emzeebob

DragonMummy said:


> Emz that's just braxton hicks. Nothing to worry about x

hey hun, isnt it to early for bh? i thort they started around 28 weeks? x


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh no they start at 6 weeks!!! although while bubs is teeny we don't feel them. everyone starts feeling them at different times - mine started at 16 weeks! x


----------



## Tor81

Kelzy, how did both your hospital appointments go today?

SB, you look great in that dress! I would have thought you would have learnt your taco lesson by now though. &#9786;

Rachy, great bump!

Mel, how&#8217;s your dog today?

Freckles, yes baby&#8217;s movements make me jump all the time, I had to explain to the girl who sits next to me at work because she must have thought I was developing some sort of tic!

MummyMarsh, I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;ve arranged Charlie&#8217;s funeral, I know it&#8217;s more sad than words can say and you must miss him terribly, but at least the funeral means you can say goodbye. :hugs:

Hi Josie, welcome to the thread. I&#8217;ve not had a 4D scan personally but know quite a few of the ladies on here have had or are planning one.

MrsWez, glad your appointment went well. Rubbish about your BIL, I&#8217;m not sure I could cope being an &#8220;army wife&#8221;.

Emzee, yes my bump is rock solid too, and aches loads, I think a growth spurt is coming on.

I was thinking of just getting one of those long sausage pillows, for use sleeping now & BF later, but am I better off with one C shaped or V shaped?

We&#8217;re having Nando&#8217;s tonight! But because I couldn&#8217;t wait any longer I&#8217;m munching my way through a huge pot of olives! Anyone know whether I&#8217;m meant to be eating feta cheese?

xx


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: mummymarsh - thinking of you and will say a little prayer for you on thurs.

Rachy - your bump is very cute and I don't think you look 12. :winkwink:


I discovered today that if I want to have an obstetrician attending my birth (or even taking care of me period) or have an epidural (which I most definitely do) then I have to go to a hospital over AN HOUR AND A HALF away!!!!! I need to start calling doctors to see who will take me once I move and the city by our house--which is 1/2 hour away--doesn't have a single obstetrician!!! I guess people have their gps or a midwife deliver their babies. Also, there is no NICU and only two surgeons in the hospital so if you have a vaginal tear or need an emergency c-section the odds are you're going to be getting that hour long ambulance ride to the big city anyways. I'm probably being dramatic but this had me in tears for quite some time.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, yeah, I'm buying this version:

https://www.amazon.com/Kushies-Nurs...UTF8&coliid=I60C5AHN8DRV8&colid=1I3PISOVL2VSY

Tor, technically we should be avoiding soft cheeses and Feta is one of those. I think the risk of catching something is small, though. The olives sound yummy :) I like to eat them with tomatoes. 

I'm back from grocery shopping and I nearly bought out the whole store...it stinks to be hungry all the time. Tonight I'm making tacos with ground turkey. I'm thinking if I keep the spice mix at a minimum, maybe I can get away without heartburn. Famous last words, I know...


----------



## Doodlepants

Tor I think feta is fine as it's pasturised, but it may be worth a google :)

Welcome Josie :) I haven't booked a 4d scan yet, with my daughter I had it at the last minute and I'll probably end up doing the same this time!

Beautiful pics SB!

My memory is pants atm due to me being so knackared from this blooming ear thing.
My swing came today which cheered me up a bit!

Thinking of you MM, I'm sure Charlie's service will be beautiful :hugs:

Sherri, if you're reading, I hope you're doing ok and not got any worse due to the dairy they seem to be giving you!

xxxx


----------



## kelzyboo

Hi all, my scan went very well, he still hasn't changed positions but he gave us a wiggle and they saw what they needed to! His spine is perfect, as is the rest of him lol so that should be it for the scans for now hopefully!

The physio went ok, i couldn't do much i was asked to do though and she said my pelvis is very unstable and she was a little shocked that i'm not being given a c-section, given my last delivery shes unsure i will be able to deliver without doing more serious damage, scary! I've been given a support belt thats way better than the other one and i'm hoping thats going to help. They are booking me in for accupuncture to see if that helps but baisically i've been told that when little monkey is born i have to push to be seen by the bone specialist as i will probably need a pin in my pelvis, also been advised to push for a c-section, i will have to get that in writing next time i see her as my consultant is dead against it!

So that was my day, i'm in agony now because of the exercises she made me show her lol and all i've learned is they can't do anything until he's born, think i'm going to look into c-section as the last thing i need is to cause further damage!

Hope everyones having a good day/night xx


----------



## MrsWez

Uses for a boppy pillow:

https://www.boppy.com/how-to-use/


----------



## MrsWez

Glad it went well, Kelzy

That really sucks, Starry. I hope you are able to find a more reasonable solution for an OB. 

DM, I'm going to try to BF, gotta put my big ta-tas to work! :thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

I HAD A GOOD DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ATE A MEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I DID HOUSEWORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm not going to kid myself into believing that one good day means everything's great [like I did the last time and ended up crying my eyes out the next day because I felt ill again!] but it's been so nice to have 1 good day after 4mo of sickness!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Woooo Aaisrie! How are you? Do you feel better for having a 'normal' day? xx


----------



## BlueViolet

MrsWez said:


> DM, I'm going to try to BF, gotta put my big ta-tas to work! :thumbup:

That's so funny Wez! :haha: Mine are not huge, but I also want to put them to work. I'm not looking forward to sore nipples, though. Poor things! They have no clue what they're in for. 

Kelzy, glad your scan went well. I hope you get the c-section if that means you won't stress your body even further. 

Starry, it stinks you have such a long drive to see an OB. Maybe closer to the delivery date you could stay at a hotel for a few days, so you can be closer to the hospital.


----------



## MrsWez

I only speak the truth, BV!

YAY for you, Aaisrie!! I'm so happy for you and Atticus!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for all the pillow comments!

Just spoke to my MIL and she was talking about my pregnant SIL (due 2 months after me) and apparently my SIL told my MIL that she will be really upset if she has another boy and that she only wants a girl! I know that sometimes people have a preference but I don't think that many people would say it and like that! I can imagine someone saying 'a girl would be lovely but as long as it's a healthy baby that's the main thing' then secretly praying for a girl but to be that blunt about it is mad, especially if it is a boy everyone will know she didn't really want it! Also apparently names came up abd they are finding out their gender at 20 weeks and naming the baby then but keeping both a surprise. That's fair enough but can you imagine that we did have the sane choice of name?! I know it's unlikely but if I dud have a girl I want to call her Annabel, last time she was pregnant she was going to name the girl Isabella but said she isn't naming it that now, what if they did choose annabel and they named their baby it for 12 weeks then ours was born and we took their name (from their perspective) or worse, their little boy accidentally spilled the beans on their chosen name and it was our name? It would put us in a difficult position as I wouldn't want to change our name! I really hope that the whole name topic just is left without discussion! I know it's unlikely they will chose the same name but you never know. I might say I don't want to discuss names and maybe tell them about DM story (sorry!!) of how Harry announced the baby name so that they realise that their son might do that. Hopefully I am worried about nothing though as it's a minimal chance I guess! 
Sorry for the random post!


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh Hann that's awful! My old college friend was pregnant a few years ago with her 2nd and I remember her saying that she didn't want a boy- we caught up recently on FB and I saw that she had a boy and I did laugh a bit because she was being so silly at the time and she looks so happy now. Some people have a horrible way of putting things!
Are you keeping your name choice a suprise? You've wanted Annabel for ages so it would be rubbish for them to take it! I would just say that you have 2 definite name choices so technically you've already named your baby- hopefully if they're keeping their name choice a suprise then IF they picked one of your names it's tough because your baby will have been born by then!


Glad your scan went well Kelz!

I've got one of those cusions, mine's light cotton on one side and fleece on the other, it's really snuggly!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh Hann that is quite bad. Imagine it's a boy and someone told them later on. I always feel sorry for babies on threads on here where one or both parents gets the "wrong gender". The poor little bugger isn't even born and they have already disappointed their parents. If you have a baby I think it should be because you want a BABY, not because you want a SON or a DAUGHTER.


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and fill your boots, Harry has told everyone! All his mates at nursery know he's having a Baby Sophie! :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

MrsWez said:


> Glad it went well, Kelzy
> 
> That really sucks, Starry. I hope you are able to find a more reasonable solution for an OB.
> 
> DM, I'm going to try to BF, gotta put my big ta-tas to work! :thumbup:

I assumed that size was a guarantee of quantity but apparently not! I produced a PATHETIC quantity of milk. Although suspect that was a lot to do with Dragon being a lazy feeder.....


Eve SO pleased you've had a good day. You bloody deserve one! xxxx


----------



## Hann12

Thanks doodle and DM, the awful thing is that with the first baby, her son, she went round telling everyone when he was born that she thought he was a girl and when they told her it was a boy she cried, then she had to take the next day off work as she was still upset and then when he was born she asked if he was a she as she desperately wanted them to be wrong. What a story and we all know it abd she us doing it again! Poor baby, hopefully it is a girl! 
I think I'll do what you said doodle and say that we have 2 definite names and we aren't changing them so if it comes out that it's their name too then that's just the way things go. I don't want to tell anyone the names though so it will just be pot luck! Believe me if we have a girl (however unlikely in my mind) I want to be able to call her Annabel! 
Families hey?! 

DM - makes me smile about Harry doing that - so cute that he is so excited about his baby sister! 

Eve - sorry been very me me me but I am glad you have had a good day, you deserve it!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann I have to say with people like her I do tend to rather sit there with my fingers crossed, willing it to be a boy.....

I wanted a girl before I got pregnant with H. As soon as I got pregnant I changed my mind and desperately wanted a boy. I think that was my way of making sure that my baby was desperately loved. And after the bloody slog to get pregnant this time I didn't give a flying one what the gender was, as long as it was a healthy viable pregnancy! I just wanted another bubba!


----------



## MrsWez

Eve, hope you had a relaxing day.

Hannah, I think that's awful. I tried for two years to have this baby and I wouldn't have cared either way. Over the moon, it's a boy though for various reasons. I think you should name your child whatever you like but you may want to mention you have a few name ideas in mind so they know not to use that name without giving it away. 

DM, I was told that. Even if he's a lazy feeder, I plan on pumping to keep my supply up. But I will not beat myself up if it doesn't work.


----------



## Hann12

I know I think it's awful too, as you say so many people try so much to get pregnant abd there she is being ungrateful. DM I have to say there is every temptation to will another boy on her but the poor baby doesn't deserve that. 
I see them on the 9th April abd just going to make it clear that we are naming ours what we have chosen so they can come out and say their name but if it's ours that's not going to change our decision. Sounds harsh but I know if it was the other was round she would do the same! 
I don't think I'd have worried as much about it if her previous choice hadn't been Isabella as that is close to annabel and she said she wanted bella fir shirt which you can do with annabel as well. And then I haven't even started on worrying about the same boys names because she's made such a fuss about girls!


----------



## Hann12

Sorry for the typos!


----------



## emzeebob

does the fruit ticker stay at friut for longer now?? thort i wud be different today


----------



## DragonMummy

Think it only changes monthly at the end as bubs isn't growing as much, just putting on chub! I imagine thats why lots of us ditched them!!!

Hann we were dead set on Milly if Harry had been a girl and it didn't even make "the list" this time round. Her tastes will have changed I'm sure. 

Wez that's my plan too. Ive bought an electric pump (manual last time nearly drove me to suicide lol!) but if I get on ok with it I am going to invest in a pricier heavy duty one. But hopefully I will manage to feed her ok this time. But I won't beat myself up if I end up being caesarian and formula mummy again! Sod it, is all a means to an end.


----------



## MrsWez

Completely agree, DM. I have no set plans as baby has ideas of his own. I have an ideas but no definite plans.

Emzee, yes I believe it's a papaya for two weeks or something.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls, I can't even tell you the wonders today has done for my mood. Been feeling really low recently so it's really helped to have this one day where I felt somewhat normal!! Unfortunately I'm now wrecked, Saraya had a freak out... she was crying so much she couldn't even tell me what was wrong, I think it might have been trapped wind as she kept spasming in my arms. She screamed when I tried to give her calpol [I've never heard her scream before so that freaked me out] but I just pushed the spoon in her mouth and she eventually calmed down... she went to bed just after 11pm so I just managed to get some toast for dinner and my upper back is killing me from lifting her [she didn't want daddy near her and cried harder when he tried to take her].

Oh and DM def sounds like it might have been H being a lazy feeder because it's nearly impossible not to produce enough - the baby sets how much you produce, the more they feed the more you produce.


----------



## Tor81

I checked and feta is a "safe" cheese. :)

Kelzy, glad your scan went well, sounds like you should def look into a c section though.

Eve, so pleased to hear you had a good day, let's hope for many more of the same.

Well said DM, people should only get pregnant if they want a baby, not specifically a boy or a girl. I can understand having a preference, especially of you already have one or more, but to actually be disappointed by the gender of your child seems so so so wrong to me.

I'm already halfway through the working week, still got so much work to do in 2 days before Centre Parcs though. *Goodnight all.

xx


----------



## Starry Night

:cry::cry::cry: Having such an emotional day. I talked to one of my local contacts in our new town and she said that it's next to impossible to get a doctor out there as none of them are accepting new patients. They wouldn't possibly leave a pregnant lady out in the lurch would they?? She did recommend a doctor. He's a general practitioner but he delivered her baby and she's happy with him. I'm sure he'd be willing to up to the big city to help me deliver. I really want that epidural and surgeon on hand! Still afraid to make the calls.

If it weren't for dire financial reasons i'd totally wait until the baby is here to move. But we can not afford staying any longer. We have already been stretching out our budget and running a deficit...


----------



## Hann12

Starry that seems ridiculous, surely they have to provide you with health care? I feel so bad for you, not what you need right now! Hope you can get it sorted. Get your husband out there arguing for you! 

I have chilled somewhat since last nights rant about SIL, I am naming my baby first so it's just tough for them if they have chosen the same name and more importantly I think she is showing herself up to everyone as a very silly abd selfish person to be that intent on having a girl. They already didn't have a good perception of her and she is just making it worse! Will see what she gets now! 

Hope you all have a good day. I'm just waiting for the train to work. When it's sunny I can actually still go to work with a smile, I love summer :)


----------



## mtemptress

can i join here too i due 19th july xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi mt, welcome! 

Eve thanks. I started off doing ok but by the time he was 5 weeks I could still only express 2oz from both which is pathetic. I've heard girl are more enthusiastic feeders (probably Bollocks like a lot of the comparisons) so I am going to cling to that hope.

Starry I think you need to find a way to meet some local new mums to talk to about this, as it sounds bloody ridiculous. X


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann we have a girl like her at work who I can't stand. She made no secret of her disappointment that she has 2 boys and always says she'll only have another one if it's a girl. Apparently she was livid when she found out I was having a pink one!


----------



## curlew

morning all

Freckles, I too am getting huge kicks and it does take you by suprise sometimes. Normally I get a wee wiggle first then the kick so I can brace myself lol.

MummyMarsh, you and your family will be in my thoughts on Thursday and Monday. God bless little Charlie. 

MrsWez - glad things seem to be going well. Sorry to hear about your BIL its very tough on your sister and neices. I hope he comes home soon and safe.

Emzee, funny I had this on Monday night in the middle of the night when I got up for a wee, it was as though I had a medicine ball in there but no pain. I have noticed my bump feels heavier though.

Starry - hope you get something sorted soon re a doctor. They can't surely let you go the rest of your pregnancy without medical care, in saying that I am not overly familiar with the health system over there.

Doodles - hope your ear gets better soon.

Kelzy - glad your appointment went well. Hopefully you will get the csection you need.

Aaisrie - glad you are finally starting to feel a bit better, you have been through the mill a bit. Poor Saraya hope she is a bit better today.

Hann - sorry you are having worries about your SIL and the baby's name but sounds like you are feeling a bit better about it now. I have to say I do think it's odd when people are adament they want 'x' sex for a baby as I think the majority just want a healthy baby at the end of it and they fall in love with the baby no matter what sex it is. I recall watching a programme when I was expecting DS and this woman had 4 boys and was desperate for a girl. She felt she was having a girl so decorated the nursery really girly pink with a crib with pink netting over the lot. She had about 60-70 dresses in the wardrobe for the wee girl etc it was amazing. When the baby was born it was a boy! She was in a heck of a state but the thing that got me was she had done all this on a feeling not even on the say so of a scan, she was so desperate to have a girl - completely bonkers.

Tor - glad you enjoyed your feta cheese and olives - one of my favourites. Have a fab time at centre parcs incase we don't hear from you before then.

Welcome to the thread Jessie and MT.

AFM - Had a horrendous night with DS last night he was up sick 4 times poor lamb. Just as well I had taken a day off on flexi today to do stuff at home as I am keeping him off now. 4 loads of sheets, duvets and jammies to wash and dry now as well - so guess I know what I will be doing most of the day lol. It's always the same when he gets a chesty cough as the flem seems to attack his stomach and he is sick. I have been waiting for this to happen since Thursday so its no suprise. He's now snuggled up on the sofa with a sleeping bag and loving the idea of watching TV all day instead of being at school!

However before DS went to bed it was really funny. DS was playing and every so often got louder and the baby would kick. So I asked him to come over and speak to the baby to see if it was his voice that the baby was responding to. He tried a couple of sentences like 'hello Im your big brother' etc but nothing. Then he said 'Is it smelly in there' and the baby gave a huge kick, which of course was hysterical to a 6 year old who has now decided the baby is very cool as he knows the word 'smelly' lol.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls!!

DM I don't think it's gender specific unfortunately, there are things you can do like express after a feed if you think baby is being lazy because then the breast is continued to be stimulated and therefore produce more next time and so on, also you can feed expressed BM to them but that does contribute to them going off the breast sooner. Other than that picking them up to feed them more often, even if they're only taking a little at a time. Obviously there are other factors that can influence it, like babies who have been born when mum has had pethidine obviously find it hard to feed because they're still drowsy and studies have shown that if a good latch hasn't happened within an hr of being born it's much harder to establish BF so mums who have an emergency section can sometimes find that. I'll stop my waffle now!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Double post sorry xxx


----------



## kelzyboo

Awww thats awful to be disappointed in your baby's gender, its very selfish if you ask me (which i realise you didn't but i'm throwing my 2p's worth in lol) 
I will freely admit that i wanted a little boy secretly, i have a little girl and i think its only natural to feel that you'd like one of the opposite sex but i wouldn't have cared either way as long as baby is happy and healthy! I wanted this baby because i wanted another child not a son or daughter.

In the beginning i was convinced i'd have another girl and i'd got used to the idea so when i was told i was having a little boy, while i was over the moon to be having a boy i reaslised i would have loved to have a little girl too, i would have been over the moon with whatever they told me. But hey, i'm a very lucky lady i'm going to have a daughter and a son which is nice as this has to be my last pregnancy, i consider myself lucky to even be able to do it again after last time, the sex wouldn't be an issue!

So i phoned the dreaded dentist and i have an appointment friday, was up all night with a tension headache because i knew i had to go lol so scared of going but i have to since i lost a filling on the other side and now can't eat at all!! Can't take abbie for a check up though since her last appointment was only cancelled on the day (have to give 24hrs notice!), she was sent home from school poorly, how can i predict that 24hrs in advance i'd like to know, anyway i have to pay a fee now before she can have an appointment....Assholes!!!

Speaking of abbie, her school want to take my picture when i pick her up, something to do with Mother's day i think but anyway she said to me this morning 'will you put make-up on?' i asked what for and she said for the pictures lol so i asked a very silly question 'why is mummy not pretty without make-up?', her reply was 'no mum you look tired!!!' :haha: well thanks a lot baby i love you too :cry: xx


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, welcome to all the newbies!

Am about to order a nursing pillow that will also double up as something i can use to get comfy in bed. Think i've decided on a V pillow and found a new one for £8 on ebay - do you think this will be ok? 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/V-SHAPED-PIL...Garden_Bedroom_Bedding_PP&hash=item588d38f290


----------



## Doodlepants

Looks good to me freckles!

Well I've just got back from the docs as my antibiotics are making me feel awful and the doc said I have thrush so I can now join the itchy parts club! :rofl:

We were also talking while I was there about this pregnancy and she asked me if they were monitering my BP this time on account of my pre eclampsia last time????? I didn't know I had that? I'm seeing my MW in a few weeks (the good one) who said she was going to look into my last delivery anyway and see what she says. I can't believe no-one told me what actually went on last time- I just thought I was induced because they wanted to get things moving...... 
I'm sure I didn't have it! I know I ballooned and had high bp last time but surely that alone doesn't equate to pre eclampsia? 
Anyway, I'm not too bothered really as my BP is fine this time round and I feel great :) So a pointless post from me sorry!

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Looks good to me freckles!
> 
> Well I've just got back from the docs as my antibiotics are making me feel awful and the doc said I have thrush so I can now join the itchy parts club! :rofl:
> 
> We were also talking while I was there about this pregnancy and she asked me if they were monitering my BP this time on account of my pre eclampsia last time????? I didn't know I had that? I'm seeing my MW in a few weeks (the good one) who said she was going to look into my last delivery anyway and see what she says. I can't believe no-one told me what actually went on last time- I just thought I was induced because they wanted to get things moving......
> I'm sure I didn't have it! I know I ballooned and had high bp last time but surely that alone doesn't equate to pre eclampsia?
> Anyway, I'm not too bothered really as my BP is fine this time round and I feel great :) So a pointless post from me sorry!
> 
> xx

i have had pre eclampsia with jay and skye and this time round i have had traces but they havent said anything about me having it yet... my BP is fine and well he will be induced early no matter what so i guess my body wont have chance to get it... fingers crossed you dont get it again


----------



## DragonMummy

Looks great Freckles. I found a woman on Ebay who handmakes gorgeous pillowcases for them - will find you a link for them. We have a Shaun the Sheep one (epic error - Dragon keeps stealing it) but she does Cath Kidston ones and all sorts. x


----------



## DragonMummy

Doodles how the fek can they NOT tell you you have pre-eclampsia?


----------



## DragonMummy

FOR FRECKLES x


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Doodles how the fek can they NOT tell you you have pre-eclampsia?

i think you have to have the signs in your wee and high BP to conferm that you have Pre-Eclampsia like i did towards the end of jay and skyes pregnancy but with this time round there just saying its a trace atm because of protine in the wee and no high BP


----------



## DragonMummy

No I know how they diagnose it, I mean if she had it I can't believe they didn't bother to tell her!


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle in my notes it said I had post-delivery sutures from Saraya - ehhhhh whose room were they in because I had NONE I didn't tear or need cut... ummm wtf?! lol


----------



## DragonMummy

PMSL! Good effort! Well I suppose I have spent the last 4.5 years preparing myself for a planned section due to duff advice so I suppose it's all bollocks!


----------



## freckles09

Thanks girls, i think i'll order that pillow then as it's a bit of a bargain :happydance:

Oh and thanks for the link DM - just had a look and she does some fab designs! The Cath Kidston ones are brill! :thumbup:

Doodle - that's strange they hadn't mentioned anything about pre-eclampsia last time?! At least your BP is fine this time round :thumbup:


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> No I know how they diagnose it, I mean if she had it I can't believe they didn't bother to tell her!

true... sometimes they dont tell us things which pisses me off i mean i look in my folder after every check up now because they never tell me something and i get so pissed off about it so i tell them off next time round...

like the way flynn was laying in the last scan they never told me a thing till i looked at the sheet and the way my bump messured they never mentioned about that too...


----------



## DragonMummy

Aaisrie said:


> Thanks girls!!
> 
> DM I don't think it's gender specific unfortunately, there are things you can do like express after a feed if you think baby is being lazy because then the breast is continued to be stimulated and therefore produce more next time and so on, also you can feed expressed BM to them but that does contribute to them going off the breast sooner. Other than that picking them up to feed them more often, even if they're only taking a little at a time. Obviously there are other factors that can influence it, like babies who have been born when mum has had pethidine obviously find it hard to feed because they're still drowsy and studies have shown that if a good latch hasn't happened within an hr of being born it's much harder to establish BF so mums who have an emergency section can sometimes find that. I'll stop my waffle now!!

Thanks hun. To be honest I don't think it was anything to do with the caesarian in my case as i had gone through all of labour, dilated fully and begun delivery. The first week he fed really well, then after that it was like a permanent growth spurt. He wouldn't feed for longer than 10 minutes and needed feeding every 2-3 hours. As I say i was only expressing 2oz from both boobs (and that would be 45 minuteds of pumping industry!) whereas when I put him on formula he immediately started taking 4oz bottles and within a week was sleeping 6 hours at night!

I do plan on using the pump to help supply. Glad you said about pumping AFTER each feed as that's what I thought I would do. I guess give baby both boobs then pump both boobs? Guess I'll have to play it by ear a bit.


----------



## DragonMummy

Anna I just ask! Everything they do - what are you doing? why are you doing that? is that normal? I like to be annoying :haha:


----------



## Doodlepants

I'm going to deffo have a chat with my MW about it, I mean, there's no point stressing over it now but I would like to know what went on last time because I was told nothing!
Oh well, fingers crossed I'll be ok this time!
Aaisrie that's so odd that that was in your notes! It makes you wonder what on earth they're up to?!
Oh well, I'm armed with my 20 questions this time....

I had to laugh in the waiting room today, I was reading on my amazon kindle thingy and this old couple sat next to me were staring at me like I'd bought something from another universe :rofl: Did make me chuckle!

Last week in 2nd tri for me....... we're nearly on the home streight!

I have to apologise for my spelling lately!- I have google chrome and it keeps saying I've spelt things wrong and when I look at the corrections, they don't look right, I keep doubting myself now!


----------



## Aaisrie

DM There are loads of great info helplines and people to help if you wanna BF but are finding it difficult, I have a friend in England who's a LLL Peer Support and I used to phone her all the time, she sent me loads of leaflets and info that way. I hated the hand pump could hardly get any out then I got the medela swing electric and it was amazing, I used to put it on at night before going to bed and it would nearly send me to sleep!! 

Doodle could be Chrome is trying to tell you the American spelling of things?


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Anna I just ask! Everything they do - what are you doing? why are you doing that? is that normal? I like to be annoying :haha:

:rofl:

i do that when its the doctor... when its the midwife i dont bother as there useless half the time


----------



## Blue_bear

Hi ladies, didnt reply to any posts yesterdays as my mums lap top is like something from the dark ages and i couldnt be arsed to fight with it!

My MW appt went fine, was actually a different MW who is apparently helping my MW by taking some of the load of her patients. I didnt mind as she was nice too, and it was nice to see someone else and they are still pleased with us.

Little monkey kept running away when she was listening to his heartbeat! All good though BP etc etc. Got my GTT booked for 12th april, can most definatly say i am not looking forward to that one....

I have read and caught up on the posts but i am so tired i simply cant remember anything to reply too! Sorry girls!

Hope everyone is ok anyway xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Starry, they can't deny you care. Just call and make them fit you in. 

Hann, I think the chance of picking the same name is small. Plus, like you said you get to name your daughter first, so you have the advantage :) Over here it's sunny, but it just snowed about 4 inches, so it's not looking like spring any longer. 

Mt, welcome to the thread! 

Curlew, hope your son gets better soon! He sounds adorable talking to the baby. 

Aaisrie, your info about breastfeeding sounds very helpful. I signed up for a breastfeeding class. We'll see how it goes. I suppose it makes sense to go to it before the baby is born, but it's not like I'll be able to practice. 

Kelzy, your daughter sounds so cute. Kids are so perceptive. Good luck with your dentist appointment. I'm not fond of going either, but if you find someone decent, it makes it better. 

Freckles, that looks like a nice pillow. Hope it works for you.

Doodle, that stinks. It was bad enough you had to deal with your ear. That's why I hate taking antibiotics. You fix one thing, and then you mess up something else. It stinks they didn't keep you informed with your last pregnancy. How do you like your Kindle? I'm thinking of saving up for an ipad. I still like the feel of books, though, so we'll see. 

Anna, I found the opposite. The midwifes are more likely to talk and inform me of what's going on. The doctor is nearly silent except for responding "it's normal" and not expanding on it at all. 

Bb, glad your appointment went well. My GTT is on April 15th, the day before the baby shower. It would stink to find out I have diabetes and then to be faced with all the cupcakes at the shower...LOL


----------



## BlueViolet

Ouu, I finally got an eggplant! Yey! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

BB it's just a normal blood test isn't it? Apart from the fasting and the gutsing of Lucozade! Should be fine! If it's anything worse I shall forget to book mine :blush:

Am soooooo mistrustful since they told me that blood gasses is "like" a normal blood test. LIES!!!


----------



## MrsWez

You're welcome for reminding you of said test, DM :thumbup:

AFM, Why oh why am I so hungry all the freaking time?! I dream about food but I can barely eat a full plate without feeling sick. I think my body and baby just like messing with me.:nope:


----------



## melissasbump

Hello All. Im at work oh joy! its too nice and sunny to be here, got doctors tonight at 9:00pm to get me some more sicky meds. Hope everyone is having a good day! x


----------



## Blue_bear

DM - I dont think its Lucozade they give you, its some kind of yucky glucose stuff by all accounts its pretty rank. Im worried that after fasting then being made to drink that i might just be sick!

The do a blood test before you have it then a blood test after. Not keen on having to sit in the dam hospital for 2/3 hours either but needs must i suppose....

My MW has asked me to ask the hospital to do some other bloods she needs at the same time too, otherwise i will have to have 3 blood tests in 1 day! They have to wring it out of me at the best of times!Lol.


----------



## Doodlepants

BV- I like the feel of books too- it's not something I would have bought myself, it was a gift from my parents and I didn't think I'd like it but I really do :) It's handy to keep in my bag and I do get a lot of use out if it so I would definately recommend! 

I just saw the cutest/funniest thing ever- one of my FB friends has just had a baby- she's a day old now and they've put a pic up of her in her new outfit but have forgotton to take the tag off so it says 'baby girl.......... 2 piece set' :rofl: I think it just about sums up what you get like with baby brain and sleep deprivation :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Do we all have to have this blood test?

I didn't have it with H and it hasn't been mentioned to me yet?
x


----------



## Doodlepants

BV- Congrats on being an eggplant!


----------



## Hann12

I have the glucose test and was told to drink original lucozade then an Hoyt later is the blood test. No mention of taking blood before. It's at 28 weeks


----------



## Starry Night

Are you ladies fasting for your GD screening? I was told I didn't have to fast. But I do have to do that double blood and urine sample. Or is it just urine? I'll have to recheck my paperwork to see what's been checked off. I can go within the two weeks after April 2 but I'm going soon as I can so I can get the results before I move. My OB is also ordering another ultrasound just to make sure everything is OK. It will probably be another day or two before I hear from his office though. Sometimes I think there is something messed up in the communication between my current hospital and his office even though they're just across the road. And I'm getting another ultrasound at the children's hospital on the 8th so I get two more scans at least before baby is here. 

I'm over my freak out now. I'm going to get DH to do the calling. Ever since I was a kid I've had this terror of the phone. I have to psyche myself up to even call a friend. And I'm terrified that I'll start bawling if the first doctor I call can't take on another patient. DH is far more confrontational than I am. ha ha


----------



## Annamumof2

Blue_bear said:


> Hi ladies, didnt reply to any posts yesterdays as my mums lap top is like something from the dark ages and i couldnt be arsed to fight with it!
> 
> My MW appt went fine, was actually a different MW who is apparently helping my MW by taking some of the load of her patients. I didnt mind as she was nice too, and it was nice to see someone else and they are still pleased with us.
> 
> Little monkey kept running away when she was listening to his heartbeat! All good though BP etc etc. Got my GTT booked for 12th april, can most definatly say i am not looking forward to that one....
> 
> I have read and caught up on the posts but i am so tired i simply cant remember anything to reply too! Sorry girls!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok anyway xx

i'm not looking forward to my GTT test on the 8th but then i get to drink the lucozade instead of the horrible drink i have heard about

and i have to have bloods took before and then after....


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Only people who are deamed 'at risk' of developing GD have the test.

I don't have to have it. But I do have to have my routine bloods at 28 weeks and then in the same arm my Anti-D injection.

​


----------



## Starry Night

Over here everyone has to have the GD screening. And it is non-fasting. It's a double urine test with one blood test. I do have to drink something in between. I hope it's nothing too disgusting. I wasn't even worried about it until now! ha ha

And I checked my registry online. I know now what items have already been bought for me! I'm most excited about my high chair. It seems I got a double of the baby monitor so I'll have to exchange one and get a breast pump of some kind (forgot to register for one)


----------



## kelzyboo

Sofie's right its currently only the 'at risk' groups that are tested in the UK, so my MW says lol Mines on the 5th April and i'm having it because of a family history of Diabetes, plus my BMI is higher than it should be, double whammy lol

I'm not looking forward to the glucose drink or the bloods tbh, 2 blood samples from my teeny tiny veins (yes thats a medical term!) just ain't gonna happen, i always joke about it to the nurses, just walk in and say 'if you don't miss first time i'll run naked round the hospital' lol never had to do it yet but will stop that just in case i get some blood taking whizz kid and have to eat my words!!! xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh I see- I just tried ringing my MW but she's on leave 'till next week as since having my booking app my dad has been diagnosed with diabetes so am I right in thinking this changes things?
x


----------



## Doodlepants

Actually, does anyone know about diabetes? My dad had pancreatitus (*spelling!) a little over a year ago so apparently was more prone to getting it- do I need to bother telling my MW at all?- I hate blood tests, I, like Kelzy also have tiny veins! Or is that completely irresponsible of me? x


----------



## Starry Night

I'm afraid I'll get GD as I've been eating so much junk! I've put on 10 pounds since my last visit 4 weeks ago! And guess who still had ice cream as a part of her complete breakfast this morning? sheesh! The nurse who takes my measurements at the OB's office went wide-eyed when she saw the gain. At least my BP was good...


----------



## Annamumof2

Sofiekirsten said:


> Only people who are deamed 'at risk' of developing GD have the test.
> 
> I don't have to have it. But I do have to have my routine bloods at 28 weeks and then in the same arm my Anti-D injection.
> 
> ​

whats the anti-d injection?


----------



## DragonMummy

My GTT is fasting for 12 hours (you can have water) then you drink a very specific 410ml of original lucozade - better to make it flat as you have to down it. Then 2 hours later you are tested. If they tell you that you have to drink something gipping, ask if you can have lucozade instead.....


----------



## DragonMummy

anti d is for if you are a negative blood group. if you are carrying a rhesus positive baby then your body develops antibodies so you won't be able to carry any more rhesus positive babies! 

And just as well I had it with Harry as I am A- and he is AB+

You have to have it at 28 weeks and at birth and also in any instances of bleeding that you might have.


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods I'm only having it as I have PCOS and that apparently gives me a higher chance - despite me explaining several times that PCOS has NO effect at all on my glucose tolerance/insulin resistance.


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh and I was allowed to have the anti d in my arse/thigh - hurts less there than in your arm!


----------



## Annamumof2

DM - i'm Anti-A group i think according to the folder i cant remember as it is downstairs and i got told i have only been like that sense i had my blood transfustion back 2008/09 i think it was


----------



## HotChillies

Coming on after a long time! It has been 2 weeks since I moved in my permanent house. I hope all are doing well. 
We have a boy! Kind of late since I am due 27th July. Most of you probably know the gender of the baby by now.


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol I'm anti-E and having bloods every 4 weeks, theres not much else they can do but i got it from my daughter's pregnancy as i've never had a transfusion. My bloods are stable atm so i'm hoping LO doesn't have the E xx


----------



## DragonMummy

anti-A? do you mean rhesus A-? Then you would have had jabs with your other 2 kids. That's one of the first things they check for is blood group. Anyone with rhesus - has to have anti D jabs. Anyone rhesus + doesn't have to.


----------



## Blue_bear

Doodles - The reason i have to have the GTT is because my dad is diabetic. He had pancreatitis 8 years ago and it was the result of that, they think. I would tell your MW or perhaps your GP if you cant get hold of her just in case. 

Its something they will keep an eye on for me, because my hubby is diabetic too, i guess that means my baby has a pretty high risk.


----------



## Annamumof2

only injection i have DM is the fragmin and i got told that Flynn will be diffrent to me or something i cant remember now but andy had to have bloods to check his but he still hasnt got round to asking about his bloods lol


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations on being team blue HotChillies!! I think the blues are beating us by far!

My MW is back on the 28th- I left a message with another MW but she won't call back- she didn't last time either....
Will it wait until the 28th? My 28 week appointment is the 4th April.
x


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm now in the double digits! 99 days until my due date! Wow!!

Dh and I are both home sick today while it's snowing outside, which is a double downer. I only want to see spring! I'm hoping we can feel better by tomorrow, which will hopefully be our gender revealing ultrasound (Keep your fingers crossed for us that we get a proper potty shot! I'm so nervous we won't get one!)

Also turning 26 weeks tomorrow. Everything is going by so fast.


----------



## mummymarsh

afternoon mummies... how you all feeling?? bright and bushy i hope.... well as much as can be expected 20 odd weeks pregnant right?!!! lol....

had first BBQ of year and it was goooooood :) :thumbup:

hottest day of year for us and its made me feel a WHOLE LOT BETTER AND BRIGHTER.. (oops capital locks) 

we saw what will be charlies plot at cemetery today and it was perfect, he will be fully in the sun (when its out) and he is only a couple of plots away from grandad fred (steves grandad) i feel so good about where he is going....

:)

xxxx:flower:


----------



## Doodlepants

Mmmmm Mummy you've made me want a BBQ now!

That's great news that Charlie has such a nice place to rest and that he will be near his Great Grandad :)
I think it must be quite comforting to know he will be near a relative :hugs:

Hmmm my veggie sausages just aren't going to cut it now I've thought about BBQ chicken wings...... xx


----------



## Starry Night

Both DH and I are A+. Funny how that works out.

mummymarsh, glad you got to enjoy a nice BBQ and some nice weather. And how comforting to know that Charlie will have such a sunshiney spot to sleep and so near a relative too!


----------



## Hann12

MM just to echo Doodle when I say I'm glad that Charlie will have a nice resting place with relatives. 

I think everyone at my hospital gets the glucose test as standard, I'm definitely not high risk and they maintained they just test everyone anyway. 
Probably varies by hospital and region. 

On my way home, busy work day but glad to be home time. Looking forward to my evening kicks as I don't get to appreciate them during the day! 

SB congratulations on your 99 days and 26! :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just some information on Rhesus Negitive and the Anti-D Injection if anyone is curious....

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/complications/whatisrhesusstatus/

I have to say I am really not looking forward to this bloody injection! MW told me that the needle is huge!

​


----------



## Doodlepants

That was nice of her SK! :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

I've had 5 anti d's and have never seen the needle. Just don't look. They sting a bit when they're going in but it's just like any other jab. They're fine.


----------



## BlueViolet

Chillies, congrats on joining team :blue: ! Yey! 

SB, hope you guys feel better soon! Also, good luck with the ultrasound tomorrow! :)

MM, glad you got Charlie a good plot. Hope tomorrow goes well!

Speaking of the glucose screening, at the place I go, it's standard around 26-28 weeks. I don't have to fast for it. I just need to drink a 10oz Glucola bottle an hour before the appointment (it's probably going to be nasty, but oh, well). Then afterwards I can't eat until they test my sugar. I was told it was going to be a finger prick. If the results are not good, then I have to go back in for another test that is more involved with more blood testing. I'm keeping my fingers crossed I pass.


----------



## Aaisrie

BlueViolet said:


> Aaisrie, your info about breastfeeding sounds very helpful. I signed up for a breastfeeding class. We'll see how it goes. I suppose it makes sense to go to it before the baby is born, but it's not like I'll be able to practice.

Honestly not trying to scare anyone but I found BF harder than labour!! Having support is definitely a must have I think!!! It was made worse for me because Saraya gave me nipple thrush on day 3 and it wasn't cleared for 2 weeks so the pain was horrific but I worked through it and only stopped BF because she was failure to thrive. It's really really hard work but so so worth it. There are so many benefits to it it's unreal, I mean obviously most people know about the antibodies the baby is getting against infection but there are so many that aren't as well known like the milk comes out the nipple in lots of directions [with a bottle it's coming out 1 hole and 1 direction] and so coats the back of throat and therefore helps protect against ear/nose/throat infections! 
Plus I'm sure you all know it burns like 500cals a day and you're more likely to get your shape back faster. I remember feeding Saraya and I could actually FEEL my womb going back, like contracting [not like a contraction!!!] back into place!! It was so handy being able to throw my boob out anywhere [no I'm not one of those people that uses the shawl, I have no dignity!] and feed her, it was so cheap and the milk was always ready!! I loved not having to get out of bed to make up milk in the middle of the night. 

Oh a must have is Lansinoh, it's a purple tube! It's the best cream for your nipples if you plan on BF, trust me your nipples WILL get sore, they will get raw and you will be in pain!! Lansinoh [to my knowledge] is the only "cream" [it's more like a gel or wax stuff!] you don't have to clean off to feed baby, I found cleaning other creams off made the nipple pain worse.

I'm not trying to be a preacher or annoy people who WANT to bottle feed just giving info to those who want it and not trying to scare people about the pain but it's better knowing and being prepared for it than going into it naively and then having a shock!!!


----------



## MrsWez

MM, glad you found a sunny spot for your little angel, a plus that it's close to family. It is a glorious day here. It's sunny, hot and colorful. If only it weren't so damned windy and full of pollen.

SB, sorry your ill and it's snowing. My DH is sick with sinus problems and is quite whiny at the moment. Good thing he's out of town for the next couple days. Congrats on double digits!

Chillies, welcome to team blue!

AFM, I have to fast for my GD test. From midnight to 9am then drink some sugary stuff then get my blood drawn an hour later. I'm not worried about it, it's something everyone has to do here and if I have GD, I'll do what I have to. I just want a healthy baby boy and will do anything for him. 

I finally preregistered at the hospital, I am supposed to do it at 5 months but never got around to it. Now when I go into labor, I just go straight to labor and delivery. Not looking forward to the $2,000 bill though.


----------



## Starry Night

Chillies - congrats on Team Blue! Hope you're settling in nice into your new home.

SB - wow....double digits already. That is extremely exciting. Sorry about the snow. We're having a freak spring storm here too. I think it's funny but dh is annoyed...lol

And DH has come to my rescue!! I think he has called the entire province of Manitoba but he's finally found us a family doctor. The practice is an hour away but in a rural community I guess that's to be expected. He had called every doctor in the town nearby and NONE were taking patients. Some were willing to do my prenatal stuff and deliver the baby but that's it. I think a newborn baby needs a doctor so we kept looking. Who we found isn't actually a doctor but a nurse practitioner but she sounds very qualified and we'll take her! We meeting her the week after we move and then she'll refer me to an obstetrician in Winnipeg. So I will be having a baby at a hospital over an hour away but I'm sure we'll figure something out. When you live in the middle of nowhere there aren't many options...


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve youre so right. I think when women think about having babies, they tend to focus on the labour. But thats what, one day? Give or take. Then it's over. But those first three months with a newborn.... you simply cannot prepare for the new responsibility, the instincts, the hormones and the exhaustion. I just had no idea what that level of sleep depravation does to you.

And another thing they don't tell you is how bloody COMPETETIVE other mums are and how their acheivements can make you feel like a total failure, despite you half killing yourself to do your best. This time around, if I struggle with milk supply I will be philosophical. But with Harry it felt like the end of the world! At the baby groups they all had a baby on the boob and were comparing tear stories. There was me with my bottle and my c-sec scar! This time I couldn't give a shit as long as my baby is ok!! 

But I would really love to get the hang of BF this time. I've been told that you do turn a corner with it and it suddenly becomes easier - who knows. 

I am looking forward to having this baby as I am just so much more laid back this time. Am rambling.... soooo tired!


----------



## MrsWez

Awesome news starry!!! 

Thanks for the info Aasirie. There is a breastfeeding support group in my area too.


----------



## Tor81

Starry, your hospital situation sounds awful, at least you&#8217;ve got your DH on the case now though.

Welcome mtemptress!

Curlew, hope your DS feels better soon, so funny that your baby responds to &#8220;smelly&#8221;! &#9786;

Freckles, that pillow does seem like a bit of a bargain, I might get one too if you don&#8217;t mind me copying you?!

Mel, have you really got the doctors at 9pm? I didn&#8217;t realize they did such late appointments.

BV &#8211; congrats on reaching eggplant status.

MummyMarsh, glad Charlie has a good spot, hope tomorrow goes ok & that you get some quality time together.

I worked our today that I&#8217;ve got about 110 days until my due date, and I&#8217;m only working 55 of those, so just half! That has definitely cheered me up. &#9786;

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

DM I agree 100% I would say it took me 3mo to establish a good BF routine and for the rawness to end but then with the thrush it's hard to compare if that is normal. On top of that I had a bad experience with my BF support group!!! When Saraya was rushed to hospital at 4mo weighing the same as an 8w old they put her on solids, I carried on BF but also had to give her a high cal milk supplement too. When I returned to my BF support group after a 4w hospital stay with Saraya the other girls asked how I got on and were great, the leader [a MW or HV I can't remember] went off on one about how [because I explained Saraya had been put on solids on medical intervention!] I was trying to get everyone to put their kids on solids and how no-one should listen to my "advice" ummm WTF I never went back!!

BF is hard but so so worth it, I think what you said was right though... even without the other mums we have our own yardstick or our mothers or grandmothers and people telling us what we should and shouldn't be doing and you want to kill yourself or your child in the early weeks... I don't think being a mother is as hard as people make out but in those early days/weeks/months [especially as I, like a lot of people, had PND] you can want to throw your own child down the stairs or out the window with sheer frustration, sleep deprivation and just feeling pulled in every direction!!! And even seeing mums in TV shows or celebs who just bounce back into shape and whisk their NB everywhere with no problem seems like EVERYONE is having an easy time except you!! Trust me, all those other mums are having as shit a time, they're just pretending!!!

DM even though I've been so sick this pregnancy I've enjoyed it so much more than Saraya's because I wasn't stressed at every ache, pain and thought of what was coming!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Tor - it's certainly not ideal but at least I'm going to be seen by a specialist and at a hospital with the proper facilities. I'm moving from a very populated area to a rural one so it's bit of a culture shock. Everyone else has to deal with it over there and they have babies all the time so I guess it's going to be OK. For the bulk of Canada this is the reality. I've just been spoiled by growing up in a largely urban area.

I really hope BF works for me. Even if it doesn't, I think I may try to pump as much as possible so at least the baby will get some of the benefits. I won't be able to look into BF seminars until after I move and even then I may not have ready access due to my remote location and lack of health care facilities.


----------



## BlueViolet

Starry, I have a BF workshop booked in June. I can share what I learn if you're interested. I'm dragging my husband too, which should be fun. Apparently, they encourage that you bring a support person. In May we're going to a childbirth class. That should be interesting too. I'm hoping we're going to meet some people, but the class is 45min away, so we'll see if we stay in touch with any of the people there.


----------



## MrsWez

Pointless post alert!

Okay, I finally finished my baby registry! *sigh* My baby shower isn't for another couple months but it's one less thing I need to do. Once the shower's over, I'll finish up buying things for the nursery and baby needs. Then after that I'll get my hospital bag together. I'm trying to be as organized as possible. 

So I checked two things off of my baby-to-do list today, baby registry:Check, Preregister for labor and delivery:check! I'm beat.


----------



## Starry Night

Good job, Mrs Wez!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

WooHoo! Nursery is all finished, just need to tidy it up and put everything in the right place.

So once I have tidyed up I can start washing all of Jakes clothes that are in his dresser! and then I will start to sort out my hospital bag!

So exciting!

I have also just introduced myself into the 3rd trimester! Only because I don't think the 2nd tri really applies to me anymore as the post's are all about the same thing....Ahh well I am only 6 days away from being in th 3rd tri anyway.

Absolutley knackerd at the moment but I have been doing Jake's patchwork blanket and it's not far off finished! Can't wait until I can wash it and put it into Jakes nursery!

SIL dropped off loads of 3-6 month clothes for me the other day and a nursing pillow....Although I won't be BF I will use it just for Jake's comfort underneath him.

Is anyone else getting a pain in their ribs when they sit up? I think it might be because my ribs are expanding and everything is moving upwards but it is so uncomfortable....

Anyway that is enough from me...Time to go to sleep! Night All!

:flower: ​


----------



## Starry Night

Nice bit of nesting you have going, Sofie! I'm excited for you that you're going to be in Third Trimester already! And it's so nice of your SiL to drop off all those clothes. It's really saving you a bundle!

I think I may be one of those who hangs around the 2nd tri forums longer than necessary. Not quite ready for labour questions and birth stories. lol But we'll see how I feel in 3 or 4 weeks.

The other day I got a really bad stitch in my side right in my ribs after getting out of bed too fast. I chalked it up to stretching stuff...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Starry Night said:


> Nice bit of nesting you have going, Sofie! I'm excited for you that you're going to be in Third Trimester already! And it's so nice of your SiL to drop off all those clothes. It's really saving you a bundle!
> 
> I think I may be one of those who hangs around the 2nd tri forums longer than necessary. Not quite ready for labour questions and birth stories. lol But we'll see how I feel in 3 or 4 weeks.
> 
> The other day I got a really bad stitch in my side right in my ribs after getting out of bed too fast. I chalked it up to stretching stuff...

Oh my nesting instint is really bad at the minute!

I also think Jake has more clothes that I have at the minute! He is so spoilt and he isn't even here!

I will post some pictures tomorrow of the nusery so far! I love it so much I keep going in the room just to look at everything!

:flower:​


----------



## DragonMummy

Have been lurking in third tri for a while now - the endless nub guess threads and people moaning about their MW or people saying their bump is big/small was getting a bit old :rofl:

Have also been nesting today. My cousin was round today decorating Harrys room and I have ordered all of his furniture so he should be moved in there in about a fortnight. So then we can start turning his old room into Baby's nursery! i have just sorted all of her newborn stuff - clothes, blankets, sheets, swaddles, muzzies etc etc and am going to get them all washed tomorrow. i know it's early but I have decided to do it now for 2 reasons. Firstly I want to dry them on the line so theyre lovely and fresh - the weather might not stay this nice! And also with the way my pelvis is deteriorating, I want to get as much as possible done while I can still stand! So tomorrow I will have little pink babygrows hanging from the line :D

Here's Harrydragon helping to decorate his bedroom!

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01551.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry I love how your idea of rural over there is worlds away from what rural is here! You're never more than about half an hour from ANYTHING here!!!


----------



## mummySS

Hiya ladies, just a quick post from me, have read all the news over the past few days but too knackered to respond, sorry i will make better efforts tomorrow! 

I have to have the GTT test too as my dad's diabetic... not looking forward to it at all, am such a wimp when it comes to blood tests and fasting mixed with yucky sugary drinks plus needles is not my idea of fun. Ho hum, i'll do it for my baby... 

Paul and I did the deed tonight for the first time in ages, tmi probably, it was really nice but actually quite painful, i felt like i was losing my virginity again :rofl: Probably cos it's been so long, haha. 

Harry is just adorable DM. 

Right, i'm off to bedfordshire
xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Wow SK, you're brave! I've been staying far away from the Third Tri board! I'm not ready to accept being that far through yet! I just can't come to terms with this pregnancy being so soon over. I'd love to do another second trimester instead.


----------



## Britt11

DM- what a lovely room for a nursery, such a big and open window- love it!
Harry Dragon looks so helpful :winkwink:

hello ladies, hope you are all well.
anyone get full easily? I am absolutely stuffed beyond belief after dinner but I didnt really eat all that much


----------



## Starry Night

DM - I've driven through some European rural landscapes. You could always see a city or town over the next hill. Was very strange to me but Europe's population is so much higher than ours! My SiL grew up in small town Saskatchewan and she said they drove 2 hours for piano lessons!! I've been to her parents' home. It's literally in the middle of nowhere (you can't see another building and they live in the prairies). At least my town has an emergency room and walk-in clinic so if there's something urgent that I don't want to drive an hour for then I can run around the corner.

And Harrydragon is doing a marvellous job with the painting. Can he come help me paint our nursery? LOL

mummyss - kind of jealous of your 'virgin' experience. OB still has me on pelvic rest! By the time I've recovered from labour it will probably have been a year without DTD!! We haven't done it once since my bfp! I'm climbing the walls over here...(we do break the rules a little and have other sorts of fun...I hope we're not risking anything by it but I would have exploded a looooooong time ago)


----------



## krys

I want to be added on here! I'm due July 24th :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry apparently orgasms are good during pregnancy as then help to tone your uterus for childbirth. Who needs a better excuse than that? :) 

Krys welcome!


----------



## kelzyboo

Awww how cute is HarryDragon, helping to paint his room sounds like he's well on the way to being a fantastic big brother!!

I agree, i'm not ready for 3rd tri yet, not even lurking lol i may never go in fact, will they let me stay put in 2nd tri forever lol xx


----------



## Starry Night

I am starting to ignore the "16 weeks and No Movement" threads and I've never gone into the "It's a.................[ad infinitim]" threads. But some of the other stuff still interests me. The labour stuff freaks me out. Sometimes just hearing about labour seems to make my body want to go through the motions. Maybe I'm just paranoid. But it's like if I read a thread on bloody show then I'm going to get it! LOL

And I just saw the first December babies creep their way into First tri!!


----------



## doggy121

yey!! just found you thro a linky on the 3rd tri section...finally!! 
well i'm due july 21st and its a little boy whome i can't wait to meet!!:happydance: i'll ava read back a few pages to get to know a few of you!!


----------



## doggy121

Starry Night said:


> I am starting to ignore the "16 weeks and No Movement" threads and I've never gone into the "It's a.................[ad infinitim]" threads. But some of the other stuff still interests me. The labour stuff freaks me out. Sometimes just hearing about labour seems to make my body want to go through the motions. Maybe I'm just paranoid. But it's like if I read a thread on bloody show then I'm going to get it! LOL
> 
> oh i stay away from those threads so that i dont get stressed and worried that it may happen to me, but as far as labour goes i'm soo ready for it,pain gore and all that goes with it! i have been watching vids on youtube to prepare me, i advise you ladies who are nervouse to not do this , its horrid!! i know every labour is different but i want to see everything i can to prep me for the inevitable!!


----------



## Annamumof2

OMG me and DM are double digis yay!!!

but then i only have 12 weeks left really not 14 weeks :-D


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not afraid of labour so much as going into labour early. When I read too much about pushing and straining and whatnot it almost feels like my body wants to go along with everybody else but it's not time for that! I have a vivid imagination I suppose...lol

Pre-term labour is a very, very huge fear for me. Though with my complications resolving there is no reason to think the rest of my pregnancy won't progress normally.


----------



## curlew

morning all

Sugarbeth - congrats on 26 weeks and being in double digits. Hope you and DH are feeling a bit better.

Congrats to Anna, DM and doodles who are also in double digits.

Mummy Marsh - funny I looked outside this morning and thought about a bbq. Glad Charlie has a lovely resting spot and not far from his great grandad.

Aairise - completely agree with you on the BF advice. The first few weeks with DS were a nightmare for me as he was 9lb 14oz and a very hungry baby. I felt like I was a milk cow, but we soon got into a routine. Lanisoh is soooo good I used loads of it, infact I have already bought a tube for this time round for my stash. 

Mrs Wez - congrats on getting your jobs done.

Starry - glad you found somewhere and someone to take on your antenatal care.

DM - Harry is so cute helping decorate. Funny DS wants to help decorate at the weekend too so it will be interesting to see how much paint goes on the walls and how much on him! I agree with you about the competative mums. I could never understand how some mums could look as though they had spent loads of time getting themselves ready to go out and the baby was an angel at sleeping through with perfect breastfeeding, I felt like a complete failure. Fortunately I had two really good friends at the time one of whom is Irish and she was hysterical. She confessed that on the days we met up as a group she did nothing round the house just fed and dressed the baby the rest of the time was spent getting herself ready. She also admitted that she no longer ironed anything and that it was all just washed dried and put away. It was great after that as we all then relaxed and turned up as we were instead of trying to achieve this perfect mummy look with perfect babies!

Tor - great to have just half your working days left.

BV - hope you enjoy your BF and childbirth classes.

Sofie - so jealous at your nursery being finished and you starting getting Jakes clothes ready.

welcome Krys.

Britt - hope you had something nice for dinner.

AFM- DS is fine now bounced back no probs yesterday so back to school today. Managed to do about 6 loads of washing yesterday which included all the sheets and duvets DS had been sick on. I managed to get about half the new crockery we got for wedding presents delabeled, washed and put away. And managed to get all the clothes I washed last week ironed and put away plus all the bedlinen from Tuesday night. Have to say I was shattered by 3pm so then just chilled and me and DH had a takeaway for tea lol.


----------



## Starry Night

Curlew - glad to hear your DS is feeling better! And wow, you go, girl! Look at you you mighty cleaning baby-making machine!

So far I haven't been feeling the pressure to do BF perfectly. I did get a pep talk from SiL that if baby latches correctly it won't hurt a bit. I kept thinking, "that's not what I've heard..." Later, my mom said she really had to bite her tongue during the conversation because BF was painful for her and no one wants to hear it's because you're doing it wrong! Her doctor at the time had just told her that's the way it is for some women.

I just don't want to have any preconceived notions about anything when it comes to mummy-hood. I don't want to put pressure on myself to be this perfect mother. I do have hopes and dreams of easy breast-feeding....of being able to switch between bottle and breast seamlessly so dh can watch LO (ha!).....of sleeping through the night by 3 months....of looking somewhat put together when going out into public.....

Definitely do NOT get the mommy wars over whose baby does what first. I was watching a baby show where a mom was trying to teach her newborn (barely 2 weeks old) baby sign language because she wanted her baby to have a head start over everyone else's babies. Um...didn't know there were competitions for baby sign language....


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol Curlew you got soooo much done in one day, you make me look bad and slightly lazy :sleep: Glad your LO is better x

I refuse to get dragged into the 'mummy wars' too, my daughter didn't walk til 19months so i think i've learned now that babies do things at their own pace not ours and where shes a little behind in some things, shes way ahead in others even now! Her IQ's higher than mine :blush: but she lacks understanding of certain things. Anyway i don't really care who's baby walks/talks first or how tired i look compared to the other 'supermums', we all find our own routines and cope in our own ways, so now baby battles for me lol

I do get green with envy at people who's children eat proper meals though, its always drove me nuts that she won't eat normal stuff and theres only a few foods she likes, i know theres a reason for it but it still gets to me a bit, the day she eats a real meal will be my dream come true lol its the little things that get me!!

All i want this time is one that eats :wacko:


----------



## Aaisrie

Curlew I still have to buy a tube!!!

Starry it's sore to begin with and remains uncomfortable, well for me 3mo. People kept saying to me oh you must have been latched wrong but trust me Saraya had the perfect latch! Even the MW and HV told me she did, check out my booby LOL:

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Saraya/0409/05042009827.jpg

Great latch and yet it hurt! It's more like a bruise, a rawness than a pain if that makes sense. Having something constantly rubbing on your nipples hurts until they start to harden up a bit and become less sensitive and the only way that happens is to feed through the uncomfortableness!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry - I absolutely agreee about the "it's a ..................." threads - just put it in the flipping title then we don't have to open it! Theres only 2 options so it's not like there's a HUGE element of surprise!!!

Doggy - welcome! Hope you like it in here, it's a very nice, friendly group, very respectful of each other's opinions. We have thus far managed to avoid all of the sniping that you find all over these forums! (in general, not just bnb)

Anna - I know! Can't believe I bloody missed it yesterday - duh.... It still sounds ages though doesn't it. Mustn't forget Clareabell - she's same DD as us! Oh, and H was born at 38 weeks so I might beat you to it ;) (see? competetive mummy..... :rofl:). Your DD is my husband's birthday so I recommend it. :D

Starry you're right not to be afraid of labour. It's fine. we all know it hurts but there's pain relief out there. i think your attitude in general is extremely healthy, i wish I had been more like that the first time round. I had conditioned myself into thinking Ii want THIS birth and I want to BF for THIS long" - nobody told me that babies can't read birth plans! This time I'm going with the flow. Ideally I'd like an active VBAC but if she comes out of the sunroof then that's just fine. I will be gutted if I have to go under again though so i am going to be a lot more agressive in terms of keeping myself monitored as that's where they fell over last time and I knew things were progressing further than they thought they were but I stupidly bowed to their greater knowledge. This time, gut instinct is all!!

As for being a perfect mum - it's all bollocks anyway. I am just going to do what I can to keep my head above water! Last time I was too proud to ask for help but this time I have already enlisted the granmothers to come round in turns once a week to help out. If DH can keep on top of the kitchen, I will try and keep on top of the laundry then hopefully they can do the rest. As long as my Dragon and my Tiger are ok :D

Curlew there is still a distinct lack of wedding photos for us to bill and coo over ! Glad your DS is better. Is so horrid when theyre sick as it just gets EVERYWHERE!!!

Eve that is such a beautiful picture. And what a lovely looking baby!


----------



## DragonMummy

AFM - me and Dragon are still at the tail end of this poxy cough. I have sinusitis as well which i am seriously bored of. I feel like I have been punched in the nose. DH kindly offered to belt me one to make it more authentic..... anyway Harry woke up last night at about half 10 and was very upset that he was coughing which then made him wheeze and then he started panicking so i couldnt get his bloody puffer down him. In the end I gave up and just held him (howling like a banshee) on my lap. I stuck Doctor Who on the telly (where would we be without Sky+) and he eventually calmed down enough for me to get his inhaler down him. 

He didn't get back to sleep til just before 1 and then woke up coughing again at 5. I cuddled him back to sleep but couldn't get back to bloody sleep again! Eventually nodded off for a bit at about 8 and napped on and off for a couple of hours while Harry watched cbeebies. am knackered! Plus i did FAR too much yesterday and my pelvis is not in a forgiving mood it seems!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Starry - I absolutely agreee about the "it's a ..................." threads - just put it in the flipping title then we don't have to open it! Theres only 2 options so it's not like there's a HUGE element of surprise!!!
> 
> Doggy - welcome! Hope you like it in here, it's a very nice, friendly group, very respectful of each other's opinions. We have thus far managed to avoid all of the sniping that you find all over these forums! (in general, not just bnb)
> 
> Anna - I know! Can't believe I bloody missed it yesterday - duh.... It still sounds ages though doesn't it. Mustn't forget Clareabell - she's same DD as us! Oh, and H was born at 38 weeks so I might beat you to it ;) (see? competetive mummy..... :rofl:). Your DD is my husband's birthday so I recommend it. :D
> 
> Starry you're right not to be afraid of labour. It's fine. we all know it hurts but there's pain relief out there. i think your attitude in general is extremely healthy, i wish I had been more like that the first time round. I had conditioned myself into thinking Ii want THIS birth and I want to BF for THIS long" - nobody told me that babies can't read birth plans! This time I'm going with the flow. Ideally I'd like an active VBAC but if she comes out of the sunroof then that's just fine. I will be gutted if I have to go under again though so i am going to be a lot more agressive in terms of keeping myself monitored as that's where they fell over last time and I knew things were progressing further than they thought they were but I stupidly bowed to their greater knowledge. This time, gut instinct is all!!
> 
> As for being a perfect mum - it's all bollocks anyway. I am just going to do what I can to keep my head above water! Last time I was too proud to ask for help but this time I have already enlisted the granmothers to come round in turns once a week to help out. If DH can keep on top of the kitchen, I will try and keep on top of the laundry then hopefully they can do the rest. As long as my Dragon and my Tiger are ok :D
> 
> Curlew there is still a distinct lack of wedding photos for us to bill and coo over ! Glad your DS is better. Is so horrid when theyre sick as it just gets EVERYWHERE!!!
> 
> Eve that is such a beautiful picture. And what a lovely looking baby!

well so far i have been told i will be induced 16th June so i am gonna start getting people to bet on how long a labour i will be in lol


----------



## Clareabell

urghh I just lost my long reply!!!! 

Sorry I have not posted in a few days things have been manic again. Here is my current dilemma maybe you can give me your advice of what you would do. . . . . .

I have been signed off work with high BP until Tuesday and it is my Granny's funeral on Wednesday (in Scotland) I dont know how I can go as I feel it is taking the chronic piss to ask work for Tuesday and Wednesday off when I have already been off so much, any suggestions much appreciated. :(

Mummy Marsh - So glad that all the arrangements have been made for baby Charlie, it must be comforting to know that he will be near relatives. :hugs:

Loving all the talk of bf, I definitely want to give it a go but wont beat myself up if it does not work out for. 

Doggy - Welcome!!!

DM - Cute pics of Harry, such a helpful boy!! Sorry to hear he was poorly last night hopefully he will perk up soon. 

Curlew - Sounds like you had a manic day yesterday, I think I need your motivation to sort my laundry pile, correction make that mountain.

Ahh I cant remember any further back than that!!! I need to start making notes!! Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Can't you get yourself signed off for the rest of the week? Would they know you had gone? And the biggest question - would you be ok afterwards if you didn't go. Is it something where you feel you already have closure or do you think you would regret not going.


----------



## Tor81

Its good to hear some of you talking about BF, it seems like it&#8217;s a very individual experience as some people take to it like a duck to water & love every second, and the other extreme is people in toe curling agony, and a lot of people in between!* I&#8217;m definitely going to try BF & hope I take to it well, and if not I will try to persevere for as long as possible, but I certainly wont beat myself up about it if it doesn&#8217;t work out because I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s no good for the baby if I make myself unhappy.* I was wondering though, has anyone tried the plastic caps you can get?* The lady at John Lewis advised getting some for &#8220;sore&#8221; days, but surely baby won&#8217;t like how different they must feel?* Any opinions?


SK, great that you&#8217;ve got the nursery done, and looking forward to seeing pics.* I&#8217;d be the same as you if I had a nursery, I&#8217;d be putting my head round every time I walked past!* I&#8217;m trying to accept the fact that I might not even have a house, let alone a nursery, by the time baby arrives though.

DM, how cute is Harry doing that decorating?!* Was he actually a help or more of a hindrance?!* And sorry to hear he had a tough night, hope he&#8217;s on the mend today.

MummySS, I love the thought that your virginity can grow back, I bet it does feel like that!

Welcome to krys & doggy121. J

Curlew, glad your DS is ok now & that you&#8217;re getting on top of everything.

Clare, I know it&#8217;ll feel awkward but I don&#8217;t think you should worry too much about what your work think, you shouldn&#8217;t miss out on your Gran&#8217;s funeral if you want to be there.

5 more hours of work & then a LONG weekend. J* Although I&#8217;ll never get away at 5pm, and in that time I&#8217;ve got a shed load of work to do, plus I was hoping to fill out my application form but its looking like I&#8217;ll need to do that while we&#8217;re away over the weekend &#8211; boo. L

xx


----------



## Clareabell

What can I say for them to sign me off longer? No they wouldnt know I had gone. I dont know how I will feel, probably bad but that will mainly be for my dad as he is having a nightmare up there at the moment with his sisters fighting and having to section my granddad as he is refusing to leave the home and my granny was his main carer :( I think he needs the support!! 

Then not being at work stresses me because I know I will have crisis situations when I return!! God I wish I worked at Tesco :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks DM, she was gorgeous until she was about 3mo and then she started looking scary skinny with the failure to thrive... in fact the pics I have of her between 3-5mo I find upsetting because you didn't really notice it in person but looking back now and seeing how thin and fragile she looked *shudder*


----------



## DragonMummy

haha amen to that, Clare. just go to the doctor and say youre struggling and can they sign you off please - they will. they did with me. just make up some flannel that you're worried about the high bp and would like to be able to rest for the week before going back to work. might as well - none of us get enough back from our jobs to justify missing out on the funeral of a loved one. If you go in on that day you won't get any bloody thanks for it. x


----------



## melissasbump

Hi everyone

Sorry ive been quite last couple of days, work has been busy and havent got home till late. 

Tor.. yes im lucky my doctors is open from 7am to 10pm 365 days a year so can always get an appointment, even christmas day if i wanted one! 

Have been interested in all the BF talk, i feel quite clueless about it but like others i really want to give it a good go, however wont beat myself up if things dont go to plan

I havent really thought much/worried about the labour/birth side of things, what im worrying about is getting home with a newborn and not having a clue!:wacko: however, im sure things wil fall into place.. somehow...

Clare, i think you should take the rest of the week off too.. your doc will sign you off just say you need a longer rest and still concerned re your bp. you should def go to your grannys funeral if you want to. :hugs:

DM, Harry is such a cutie! bless him 

Welcome to the new ladies, hope you enjoy it in here. 

AFM not been doing much except working. Flump has been kicking lots which is nice but sometimes keeping me awake at night! lol

OH is painting our nursery this weekend and putting the border up. im desperate now to get it in order but ive got to wait for my curtains as they are out of stock and my blinds are being made.
Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## SugarBeth

About to leave for my gender ultrasound! 

Last night was one of the longest nights ever. I couldn't sleep at all during the day because I was so restless, so I took care of DH and our dog until about 11 PM when I finally laid down and was able to fall asleep...for like a half hour. The whole night I was exhausted but couldn't sleep. I was up by 7 AM to get ready for the ultrasound and now I'm trying to be conscious with minimal grumpiness. 

I hate being sick! A good way to make me feel better is to let me know the gender of this baby though!


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone, will send a proper update later but wanted your opinion on something....sorry if I sound like a neurotic worrier! 
For the past 1.5 hours on and off I've had really fast movement of some kind, it doesn't feel like normal kicks which are stronger and slower. Not felt anything like this before. Has anyone had this? 
Thanks :)


----------



## Hann12

sorry should add it feel like internal movements as in the baby doing something rather than muscles like BH might be but I could be wrong


----------



## freckles09

Afternoon everyone - another sunny day! :happydance:

Welcome to the newbies!

Good luck at your ultrasound SB!

Hann - am not sure what you mean by the fast / slow movements, is it still like it now? 

Had my 25 wk midwife appointment this morning which all went fine :thumbup: She mentioned about attending an ante natal 'day' which is a day long class being held in May. Am i allowed time off work for this? I feel cheeky asking as it's a whole day:shrug:


----------



## Starry Night

Hann - I'm not sure what you mean. Sometimes I get strange, vibrating sort of bubbles or waves through my belly that I cannot tell if it is the baby or gas or muscles. It doesn't hurt. Just feels funny. It's like a curtain flapping in the wind. Really strange. I usually feel a kick or roll from bubs after one passes.

I was thinking it over and realized that if I'm to have a nurse practitioner as my regular health care provider she'd probably have lots of insight into BF. A nurse practitioner can pretty much do anything my current gp can do. It seems the main difference is my gp went to med school while a nurse practitioner will have gotten her nursing degree plus a masters (and possibly PHD) along with a certain amount of experience. Nurses seem to have a good handle on BF. If I can't find a seminar out there then I'm guessing she could be a good resource.


----------



## MrsWez

Good luck, SB! Let us know asap! Hope you feel better soon.:flower:

Hannah, I have no idea. sorry.

AFM, my bump is becoming hard, is that normal?


----------



## curlew

Hann - could be the baby has hiccups? If your worried call your midwife or the hospital.

Kelzy - have to say I am with you on the eating thing. DS eats quite well and eats lots of fruit and veg but I wish he would eat more casseroles, stews and things like that. He is also quite reticient of trying new things.

DM - sorry you and Harry are still feeing poorly. Poor Harry having to deal with his asthma on top of the cold. 

Clare - have to say I am with the others and would speak to your GP explaining the stress you feel under with work and also that you feel it would add to your stress if you were unable to go to Scotland and assist your father as he is clearly having a tough time.

Aaisrie - Saraya looks beautiful - fabulous photo.

Tor - I didn't try the nipple sheilds but have to wonder whether they would help as surely they are putting a barrier between you and the baby which would make it harder for them to get the milk? When my nipples were sore I would alternate feeds by expressing so I could bottle feed. I was lucky DS switched no hassle between the two probably cause he was a greedy wee so and so lol.

Melissa - looking forward to seeing the nursery. Sounds like a productive weekend for OH.

SB - good luck with your scan - can't wait to hear if its a boy or girl

Freckles - yes you should be entitled to the day off as its still an antenatal appointment.

Wez - not sure about bump being hard. I've had this a few times and I think its Braxton Hicks. I don't get pain with it but my stomach feels like a medicine ball!!!

AFM - got my MATB1 form today which I'd forgotten to ask the midwife for last week but spoke to the one on duty yesterday and she left it at the front desk for me. 

When I saw my midwife last week she said I would get more bloods taken at my 28 week appointment. I asked what for and she said normal things like aneamia, blood group and glucose but she didn't say anything about fasting or lucozade and it kind of sounded just like the normal blood test. Not sure what to expect.

It's a beautiful sunny day here today - 2 loads of washing been out and dried and one in the machine now. Spent the morning chilling at my mums as she has a wonderful suntrap just outside her conservatory which doesn't get the wind and it was fab. Could have happily stayed there all day.

Off to dust and hoover downstairs and then may start cataloguing the clothes I have for the baby as i keep seeing things to buy but don't as I can't recall what I already have lol.

Oooh and Im 24 weeks today - hooorah.


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann - Could it be baby having Hiccups?

Frecks - You are more than entilted to a day off work for ante-natal classes, and i think they have to pay you for it too....

AFM - Been shopping, didnt get much a all and what i did buy doesnt fit :( That will teach me for not trying anythng on! Just feel like a fat lump now though!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks - Sorry I know i haven't been very clear, mainly because its a weird feeling so not sure what it is. It could be hiccups maybe. The curtain flapping in the wind idea sounds quite close though. I will see if I feel proper kicks later and if I do I'll put it down to normal baby movements of some kind.
Thanks for all the responses - hopefully its fine :)


----------



## DragonMummy

hann I'm getting movements like that too - I think she's just somersaulting!


----------



## DragonMummy

if its hiccups you'll feel regular rhythmic jolts?


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez yeah totally. Your skin is stretching, any er... excess fat.... is stretched tighter and your bump is full of water so yeah will go solid like a drum. And Curlew is right, if it's nto all the time just every now and then is probably BH's :D


----------



## DragonMummy

Curlew and Kelz - ~I am one of the fortunate ones. Harry will literally eat anything we put in front of him. When he was 20 months we went on hoilday and one night we had dinner in a curry house and he just ate what we had. The owner asked if she could please take a picture of him as we were the first people that had come in with a toddler that hadn't asked for chicken nuggets :rofl:

No idea how it happened as I am a right salad dodger and just eat crap. And it won't happen twice - I bet you anything this one is a RIGHT fuss pot!


----------



## freckles09

Thanks for the replies about being allowed to take the day off for the antenatal class - i still feel cheeky asking for a whole day though! I still have so much annual leave to use but was saving this to take before my mat leave. 

I get weird movements too that don't feel like kicks but i think baby is just wriggling around in there. Am sure it's fine and you'll be feeling kicks again later.


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks ladies, it's not all the time, just every now and again. It doesn't hurt at all, my bump just feels like a rock. 

My excess fat makes me more cuddly, DM. :haha:


----------



## mummySS

Arrghhh someone stop me i am halfway through a jar of nutella and still going strong! :dohh:


----------



## melissasbump

mummySS said:


> Arrghhh someone stop me i am halfway through a jar of nutella and still going strong! :dohh:

JUST nutella? good work! that sounds like something i would do. Im about to try and eat my teacup or my mousemat or whatever else is laying on my desk!


----------



## mummySS

melissasbump said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Arrghhh someone stop me i am halfway through a jar of nutella and still going strong! :dohh:
> 
> JUST nutella? good work! that sounds like something i would do. Im about to try and eat my teacup or my mousemat or whatever else is laying on my desk!Click to expand...

Yup, just nutella in all its nutty chocolately glory. Feel properly sick now! But I'll bet it tastes better than a mousemat, lol :)


----------



## BlueViolet

I just tried this out and it's cute. It's a predictor for what the baby will look like if you input photos. I don't think it's spot on, but it's fun to see the results. Here is the link:

https://planning.thebump.com/baby-morpher/

Aaisrie, that's such an adorable photo. She looks so peaceful drinking. 

It's funny that we're still talking about BF because I had a really weird dream about it last night. I dreamed that I gave birth to three orange kittens and I was breastfeeding them. I couldn't tell them apart, so it made it very difficult to know which ones I had already fed. It felt so real. It was very bizarre as I was not a cat in this dream. 

DM, hope Harry feels better soon. Sounds like you need some extra sleep too. Maybe you can catch a nap if you don't have to work today. 

Clarea, I would take the day off anyway because you might regret not going. Of course, it's your call. Hope your bp gets back to normal. 

Tor, I bought these because a friend said they work. I also got some of the disposable ones. 

https://www.amazon.com/Lansinoh-Soo...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1300981892&sr=1-6

I am determined to try my best with BF and stay informed about things, but I realize that there are going to be hurdles and it might not work. I am still a bit annoyed with my MIL because she asked me if I was BF and I said that I would try. Apparently, that wasn't a strong enough "yes" for her because she harassed me and said that if you really want to then you do it and that's that. I couldn't believe how insensitive she was about it. And if I wanted to bottle feed, what the heck would she have said? It's my nipples that will get tortured and therefore my choice. I don't see why she needs to push me on it. I thought she'd be thrilled that I am taking a class, but that doesn't mean that it's going to go off without a hitch. I realize I'm extra sensitive nowadays, but some things just really rub me the wrong way. I haven't been through childbirth before and she has, but that doesn't make her an expert at it either. I would rather read a bunch of books before I ask her for advice. Am I going too far with this? I really want us to get along and most of the time we do, but I just can't stand when she butts in. 

SB, good luck! Hope you get some sleep tonight. 

Hann, yes, I've felt some really strong and fast movement at times. I think everything is fine, but I'm no expert. 

Freckles, glad your appointment went well! 

Curlew, congrats on 24wks and on being so productive. I'm jealous! Lately, I've been a slob with no energy. 

Bb, sorry to hear shopping didn't turn out so well. I'm sure you can exchange what you bought. I always try stuff on because you never know...

Mummy, Nutella is very delicious, so I'm afraid I can't stop you. I usually put a little on toast and then put the jar back in the pantry so I'm not tempted to help myself to more.


----------



## Annamumof2

BlueViolet said:


> I just tried this out and it's cute. It's a predictor for what the baby will look like if you input photos. I don't think it's spot on, but it's fun to see the results. Here is the link:
> 
> https://planning.thebump.com/baby-morpher/
> 
> Aaisrie, that's such an adorable photo. She looks so peaceful drinking.
> 
> It's funny that we're still talking about BF because I had a really weird dream about it last night. I dreamed that I gave birth to three orange kittens and I was breastfeeding them. I couldn't tell them apart, so it made it very difficult to know which ones I had already fed. It felt so real. It was very bizarre as I was not a cat in this dream.
> 
> DM, hope Harry feels better soon. Sounds like you need some extra sleep too. Maybe you can catch a nap if you don't have to work today.
> 
> Clarea, I would take the day off anyway because you might regret not going. Of course, it's your call. Hope your bp gets back to normal.
> 
> Tor, I bought these because a friend said they work. I also got some of the disposable ones.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Lansinoh-Soo...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1300981892&sr=1-6
> 
> I am determined to try my best with BF and stay informed about things, but I realize that there are going to be hurdles and it might not work. I am still a bit annoyed with my MIL because she asked me if I was BF and I said that I would try. Apparently, that wasn't a strong enough "yes" for her because she harassed me and said that if you really want to then you do it and that's that. I couldn't believe how insensitive she was about it. And if I wanted to bottle feed, what the heck would she have said? It's my nipples that will get tortured and therefore my choice. I don't see why she needs to push me on it. I thought she'd be thrilled that I am taking a class, but that doesn't mean that it's going to go off without a hitch. I realize I'm extra sensitive nowadays, but some things just really rub me the wrong way. I haven't been through childbirth before and she has, but that doesn't make her an expert at it either. I would rather read a bunch of books before I ask her for advice. Am I going too far with this? I really want us to get along and most of the time we do, but I just can't stand when she butts in.
> 
> SB, good luck! Hope you get some sleep tonight.
> 
> Hann, yes, I've felt some really strong and fast movement at times. I think everything is fine, but I'm no expert.
> 
> Freckles, glad your appointment went well!
> 
> Curlew, congrats on 24wks and on being so productive. I'm jealous! Lately, I've been a slob with no energy.
> 
> Bb, sorry to hear shopping didn't turn out so well. I'm sure you can exchange what you bought. I always try stuff on because you never know...
> 
> Mummy, Nutella is very delicious, so I'm afraid I can't stop you. I usually put a little on toast and then put the jar back in the pantry so I'm not tempted to help myself to more.

your first link OMG i ended up getting a baby with blonde hair.... i have dreamt of Flynn being a blonde hair

but it is strange and scary at the same time lol


----------



## SugarBeth

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/its-a-girl3.gif

The ultrasound went great - since it was with a student, we got to see baby for over an hour! We got some great potty shots, but unfortunately (which I was so upset about later) they forgot to include in the pictures I got. Such a shame - the one picture was just perfect. It's definitely a little girl!

I got 6 pictures in all, I'll have to upload them whenever my phone feels like working so I can take pictures of them. We got to see her face a lot, but every time the tech tried to take a picture, the baby would move. She HATED the ultrasound, and kept kicking the device over and over! Thankfully the student was really patient, but had to keep looking at the same places two and three times each once the baby would settle down in that spot.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey, congrats! I'm glad you found out for sure :) Now you can load up on all the cute pink you want!


----------



## Clareabell

Congrats SB!!! :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Congrats on :pink: SB, glad you found out for sure can buy little dresses now :happydance:

Awww bless little Dragon eating curry, you've got a good one there hope little tiger follows her big brothers example :flower:

Curlew, glad i'm not the only one with a fussy eater, she likes certain fruits, just bought a huge pack of strawberries for her and she'll eat them all, she won't touch a vegetable at all and only really eats chicken (sometimes), smiley faces, chips (only if crispy) and nuggets! Very limited diet tbh, i usually make her a plate of what she will eat and a plate of things i want her to try but she never does, the only new thing she's tried is mash potatos and she will only have a mouthful, shes a challange lol :wacko: x


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

Just a quick one from me,

Welcome newbies!! There are sooo many of us now it's great!

Love the pics of Harrydragon DM!

Congratulations on finding out a definite team pink SB! Can't wait to see pics!

Thank you Aaisrie for all of the BF info- I researched and researched it when I was expecting Holly but had no support so when my boobs shrunk and my milk seemed to just go at 2 weeks I went to formula- which I really beat myself up about and I know I shouldn't but if it doesn't work this time I know I'm going to feel like a failure! So any tips are much appreciated!- especially about how to toughen up your nipples!- I'd not heard of that before and will deffo give it a go!

No news from me, still ill although my ear is a lot better so just got the cold really so can't complain.
I'm going away this weekend for a spa break which I'm quite excited about :) Although it will only be the 3rd night I've ever spent away from Holly- I hate leaving her :( She'll be fine though, she's helping Daddy and Grandad decorate!
The mw got back to me and said my routine bloods at 28 weeks will check the sugar levels then so I guess I got out of that one!

Sorry for the brief post, my antibiotics make me feel a bit blah- I am keeping up I just have trouble remembering when it comes to posting!- Only a few days left and I'll be back to normal!
xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Just been and exchanged all the stuff that didnt fit and got some stuff that does, also picked up some nighties etc for hospital bag. Feel much happier now :)


----------



## DragonMummy

BV - WHY do people think they need to harrass us about choices? I don't know about you but it just has the reverse effect on me. But then I am bloody minded! Some things go to plan, others don't. As long as we do our best then we're bloody fantastic mummies. Simples. 

SB - YAY for team :pink:!!!! I was the same with my last scan - got loads of on the money potty shots but no bloody pictures which was a shame as even Harry could see it was a girl!!! So we are expecting Katherine? hooray!

Kelz - I made a curry when H was about 14 months old and put too much ginger in it so it was f**king hot. Me and DH couldn't eat it - and DH can eat hot food! Harry chomped down the whole bowl! He LOVES spicy food! Curry, fajitas, chilli.... Only problem back then was his nappies the next day - OMG!!!!

Mummy - I once ate THREE jars of nutella in a week. We had a jar and I worked my way through it with a spoon then suddenly thought oh fek - DH will go mad if he thinks I have eaten all that! so I went out and bought another jar. But I ate that one as well. In the end I got through 3 jars and instead of replacing them just had to confess what I had done!!!

mel I think mousemats are packed with vitamins. 


Doods am so jealous. Would love a spa break! Where abouts are you going? I have been to the Champneys in Liphook a couple of times (hen weekened and wedding anniversary) and that was gorgeous..... deffo need another one!


AFM - sinuses still fucked. I feel like I have been punched in the nose and both eyes. I am still blowing out the most disgusting crap (sorry - tmi) and my gums have given up so my teeth feel like theyre rattling around in my head! Am feeling very sorry for myself!


----------



## DragonMummy

WOO! Happy day!!!


Oh and the nesting kicked in a bit more today - am now seeing Harry's room more as Sophies room now his actual room is being decorated. So have sorted out all her newborn stuff plus hats, mitts, socks, blankies etc for washing..... Just thought this looked really cute.... :cloud9:


https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01559.jpg


----------



## Hann12

DM how cute does your washing line look!! I love it! When its a nice day I'm going to visit my parents and do my washing so I can hang out out and have it smelling nice too as we have no outside space in our flat which is annoying. 

SB - congratulations! I'm so happy for you, you must be so excited now! 

Aaisirie - thank you for the BF information, I had no idea it was that hard, think I'll have a shock! I'm going to get the medala swing. If anyone see's it on offer please let me know! Thanks!

Doodle - so jealous of your weekend. I'm going to Cowley manor for a pregnancy massage on easter monday and cannot wait! So excited.

Mel - I was with you on the mouse mat as I had nothing to eat either when I read that post. Made me laugh. I ended up leaving work at 4pm as my boss was as bored as I was so we left early - happy days. Now just friday to get through!

Mummyss - I have never tried nutella but hope it was nice! 

I'm sorry I know more of you posted and my mind has gone blank now I'm typing, I am rubbish!

I'm home now, when I left work I went to my local topshop and they have removed the maternity section! I was devastated so now I have to go to oxford street or shop online. So annoying :(
Having a quiet night now. The baby gave me some proper kicks so I assume its fine. Who knows what I was feeling more - sommersalts, hiccups, or kickboxing! Hopefully all is fine though so thank you all for your suggestions and replies.

Oh and DM - I will be weening my baby onto chilli based dishes as I love them!! The baby gets a regular dose of spice now too :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Aww lovely pic DM!

I'm going to to Champneys in Liphook- I worked there for 4 years so my mum went a lot and it's her fave now so she's taking me woohoo! She keeps asking me if I'm going to work there again! I think she misses all the freebies! x


----------



## Clareabell

Love the pic DM, so cute.

Very jealous Dood's i could do with a relaxing weekend right now!

I had another mid wife appointment this afternoon because of my BP and unfortunately it has gone up from last Thursday even though I have been of work and resting. I also have odema in my hands and feet but no protein in my urine, Thank god!!

I now have to be monitored every week and I feel a bit like a ticking time bomb for pre- eclampsia. The mid wife has said I have a week to rest and sort out my BP or I will get admitted for forced bed rest!

The result of this is that Duncan now refuses me to go to Scotland for the funeral as the mid wife said im not to fly because of the odema and he says driving in such a short time frame up to Tuesday and back by Thursday morning for my next mid wife appointment will be too stressful and will tire me out and there is no way my BP will of gone down and he is not having me risk mine or the babies health.

I feel awful, I know he is probably right but i feel really awful about missing the funeral and feel like im letting everyone down!!

Sorry to be all me me me!!! :(


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh don't be sorry hun - I can understand why you're pre-occupied. Shit thats a lot of things to worry about.

Why don't you pop out and get some of those chinese lanterns or something similar. Let one of them go in the evening after the funeral and say a private goodbye. She would have understood hun. :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

haha so I might have met you on one of my previous visits there, Doodles? :rofl:

spookeh!


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle if you have a LLL [la leche league] in your area get hooked up with them or phone their helpline for advice!! I used to phone my friend all day and be screaming at her down the phone freaking out. Really the only thing that will toughen your nipples is usage LOL But the lansinoh is the only thing I found that really helped, although apparently the best thing is your own milk - you're meant to hand express a little and rub it around the nipple and leave your boobs out to get air and that's supposed to help. There are a lot of things you can run in to that you need to be aware of like mastitis and blocked ducts. I can find proper info for people who want it rather than me just rambling!! If anyone has any specific questions about BF feel free to ask [or pm me if you'd be more comfortable!] and I'd be more than happy to talk about it further... I just hope people don't think I'm trying to force the issue for those who don't want to!!]

Hann the quick movements could be fingers! The babies are getting big enough that you'll feel more defined movements, I sometimes feel like a stroking inside and it's them opening and closing their hands where their fingers stroke you!


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve youre deffo not forcing the issue, don't worry. Theres others on the forums (not in this group tho) who go on and on and on at these poor women who are struggling and miserable when it's obvious to anyone with a brain that mum and baby would both be happier with a bottle. but you are simply offering advice on what we should look out for to be successful - gratefully received! Esp if you are like me and Doodles who WANT to do it but didn't manage it the first time round. Support all welcome!


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie - I'm find all the BF information really helpful so thank you! If I can't find these pages nearer the time I may well come back to you for more information. Thank you so much!

Clarea - you do need to look after yourself. Personally I think the important thing is to say your good byes, i don't think it matters where you are when you do it :)


----------



## BlueViolet

DragonMummy said:


> BV - WHY do people think they need to harrass us about choices? I don't know about you but it just has the reverse effect on me. But then I am bloody minded! Some things go to plan, others don't. As long as we do our best then we're bloody fantastic mummies. Simples.

Yeah, I totally agree with you. I normally would do the opposite to piss off my MIL, but this time I honestly do want to try BF and I don't want her comment to send me in the other direction just to make a point. I have been trying to be polite with her and understanding because I know she's suffering from clinical depression and she's very sensitive and all. But even I have a breaking point. I've been trying to be silent or change the topic when she says something I don't like, but it's happened on so many occasions now that I wonder if I should try to figure out a way to speak up or else she's going to continue to pull this crap on me. I mean, is it even worth it? I really hate conflict especially when it comes to family. Speaking of which, my own parents are giving me crap about wanting to stay home for a year and not applying to teaching jobs this fall. Don't they understand it's not their choice to make? GRRRRRRR 

Thanks for listening to me rant. I'm in an awful shape right now and I can't really say why. I exercised a little and showered and then I stepped outside and it was bright and sunny and the light was reflecting off the snow. A normal person would have been in a great mood to see that...not me...I went back inside and for some reason my heart rate went up and I felt like crying. But I can't say why. I assume it must be the hormones. I don't know what else it can be. I read yesterday that a pregnant woman produces more estrogen in one day than a pre-menopausal woman does in 3 years. Wow! I'm fighting a losing battle :(


----------



## Hann12

BlueViolet said:


> I read yesterday that a pregnant woman produces more estrogen in one day than a pre-menopausal woman does in 3 years. Wow! I'm fighting a losing battle :(


Thats very interesting - you'd be carrying even more if you have a girl too!

Sorry you have felt bad today, I'm sure its hormones but hope you feel better later


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls, glad you appreciate it. I'm so pro-BF but I would NEVER judge someone for having to give it up. I've known Super-Mums who BF through mastitis and ones who have gone from expressing to BF and think it's amazing. I was sad I had to give up when Saraya was about 5.5mo old and I really hope to continue longer this time :]


----------



## Tor81

SB - congrats on having your Princess confirmed!

Hann - it doesn't sound like that movement is anything to worry about, I tend to think any movement is good, quite reassuring.

Freckles - congrats on your scan, and don't worry about needing to take time off, you're entitled to ante natal care.

MummySS - I'm impressed with your Nutella achievement, I'm going to have to put it on the shopping list now!

BV - thanks for that photo link, I'll give it a go later. 

DM - I love that photo of your washing line, it's adorable. Hann - good idea about taking that washing to your Mum's to line dry, I have a flat too so got same problem. Tumble drying just isnt the same.

MummyMarsh - hope you had some good quality time with Charlie today. :hugs:

Doodle - enjoy your pamper weekend, you deserve it girl.

Clare - sorry your health isnt great at the moment, I think you should probably listen to your DH about not going to Scotland, but if you stongly want to go make sure you sit down and chat it through with him.

Glad everyone is enjoying the sunny weather, I really hope it holds all weekend while we're in Center Parcs! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Hann12

Freckles - I spoke to work today about the antenatel classes as we are entitled to time off, I would need 2.5 days off for it as all of mine are NCT ones during the day. I am taking it as holiday, when they say they give you the time off apparently they assume you do the regular NHS ones which are 1-2 hours rather than days at a time. 

Out of interest, what is everyone else getting from their work?


----------



## Starry Night

SB - congrats on the confirmation of your princess! Now you can cut loose and buy all sorts of frilly things. :)

Aaisrie - thanks for the advice and tips on BF. I hope I remember it all! At least, that I remember the essentials so I can ask my health care provider about it when the time comes.

Mummyss - I love Nutella! I should make DH pick some up for me....he already left...rats! (we don't have a cell phone)

Clare - :hugs: Sorry you're having health issues preventing you from going to your grandmother's funeral. I'm sure she'd understand and know you're remembering and honouring her memory.

AFM - ugh. I think I have a stomach bug of some sort. All day yesterday I felt raunchy and just 'off' like I was about to come down with something. Now today my stomach is pinching like crazy and nothing is sitting right. My mom was complaining of the same raunchy feelings yesterday and we were together on Tuesday so I'm guessing it is a bug. It doesn't feel like my IBS. My MiL is sick with the flu today too. Guess it's soup for me tonight.

And I found something interesting/weird. Apparently, in Manitoba (the province I'm moving to), most OBs don't see you until you're 34 weeks along! I guess until then you're seen by your family doctor unless you're high risk. I was getting concerned because I'm not seeing the nurse practitioner until May 5th when I'll be 30 weeks and I'll be referred after that. In Ontario, this process can take WEEKS. So we called to express our concern and they thought it was no big deal as I'd still have another 4 weeks until an OB would see me. Strange....


----------



## Hann12

Actually Freckles, just had a look online and we might be able to get NCT off work too. I'll check with my employee relations team because if I can I get another 2.5 days holiday which is always nice! Will come back to you on it :)


----------



## melissasbump

Yay home from work at last!

SB, Congrats on team:pink: being confirmed! Now spend spend spend!

DM, Lovely washing line photos! so cute! 

Starry and Clare, sorry you both arent well. Clare, im sure your granny will understand, like others say it doesnt really matter how you say goodbye, and not worth risking your health further .

Tor, have a great weekend in center parcs.

Aasirie, really appreciate all the BF advice, think i will be PM ing you nearer the time! 

Hann, did your kiddicare order come yet?

Have been so tired today, i seem to hit a brick wall of tiredness at about 3pm when im at work, luckily not in till 7pm tomorrow night so can have a nice lay in. 
OH met me from work today he had a few hours overtime so it was nice to get on the train together for once!
My doggy is feeling much better, hes full of the joys of spring today and appears back to normal so very relieved about that, he had us worried for a while!
Going to go to a NCT nearly new sale on saturday, will be interesting to see what its like, have heard good things about them.

Waiting for my posh sausages frrom the ideal home show and mash to come and land on my lap. :happydance:


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> SB - YAY for team :pink:!!!! I was the same with my last scan - got loads of on the money potty shots but no bloody pictures which was a shame as even Harry could see it was a girl!!! So we are expecting Katherine? hooray!

Unofficially, yes. My husband and I are in a bit of an argument, he likes the name Katelynn or Kate, I only want Katherine. So basically we're expecting a Katie for right now (her agreed on nickname) until we can figure out the full name. :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

SB don't bring it up again til you're in labour. You'll get first dibs then! :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Mel - we had to pay for Saturday delivery as we weren't in this week (annoying) but its arriving this Sat so thats exciting!

I feel sick again - its been coming on for the last couple of weeks and is getting worse, I'm not actually being sick but feeling that icky feeling. How is that possible when I'm not far off tri 3?!!


----------



## DragonMummy

no idea Hann - I know if i'm not careful (ie I cough violently or whatever) i will be sick again.


Off to the docs tomorrow. I feel far too shit. i can barely touch my cheeks and nose theyre so infected. antibiotics for me and Tiger I think....


----------



## Hann12

Go and get some amoxicillin - if you lived near me I could have saved you the trip to the doctors as I have tons of the stuff!


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl:

what do you mean by what am i getting from work? as in what maternity allowances?


----------



## Hann12

was that to my question on work? I meant whether anyone else is getting time off for NCT rather than just NHS classes. Mine are 9-2 twice during the week and 9-12 once during the week which seems a lot to ask work to let me have off. But then if thats the norm then I will! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

just be vague and say it's an antenatal appt. it ain't a lie!


----------



## Tor81

I'm not sure about NCT classes yet, I've got my next MW appointment in a couple of weeks so will ask then. But if they turn out to be during the day & are the norm for people to go to then I will definitely be asking for the time off work.

Mel, how did you find out about the NCT nearly new sale, I wonder if there'll be one near me. Hope you enjoyed your posh sausage & mash!

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> SB don't bring it up again til you're in labour. You'll get first dibs then! :rofl:

:haha: I kept mentioning how I'm in third trimester this coming week and we don't even have a name for our little girl. I was just teasing, I feel way too sick to actually contemplate names right now. But he told me that he's fine with naming her Katherine. :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

Omg am in so much pain... Have just cracked open the cocodamol. Hope they help. Need sleep but too miserable and sorry for myself!


----------



## SugarBeth

I sympathize with you DM - I haven't slept in three nights more than for like a half hour at a time because I'm so miserable feeling! We just ran out and bought some meds and I'm drinmking tea like crazy...praying tonight I get some sleep!


----------



## mummySS

Hi everyone, 

So sorry to hear people are feeling rough - SB and DM you both sound terrible! 
Starry i hope yours doesn't turn into something horrible!

I'm trying to remember the past few pages but my baby brain has kicked in (plus it's nearly 1am which can't help)... DH and I have just spent the past 2 hours going through various estate agents' T&Cs (we are becoming landlords! so grown up) so my head is truly fugged. 

Mel - enjoy your posh bangers! Glad the doggy's feeling better. And let us know about the NCT sale, sounds v promising!

Hann - how is it possible you never tried nutella? you are missing out gal! Btw i still have that icky feeling pretty much all the time (hence me still being signed off to work from home...). Still, it beats actually throwing up. Hope yours subsides soon!

BlueV - sorry to hear you've had a shitty day (or few by the sounds of it). I can understand you feeling down, seems like you've got grief coming in from all angles! And the hormones certainly dont help. :hugs: 

Mummymarsh - hope your morning with charlie went ok today :hugs:

SB - congrats on definite team pink and to Katie/Katherine!

Tor - enjoy centerparcs you lucky thing.

Doods enjoy your champneys weekend, so jealous! Glad your ear's better - will you be able to swim? 

DM - loving the little pink clothes on the line. So cute. And Harry dragon just sounds cuter by the minute, what a gorgeous kid. Oh and your nutella story made me feel MUCH better about mine! :haha:

Claire - sounds like it's for the best and it would frankly be really stressful for you to travel to the funeral. I'm sure your grandma would understand. You can always say your own little prayer for her or make some gesture that gives her a send off. :hugs:

Re: NCT, my classes are mainly evenings but there is one all day session which i am totally planning to take as free (ie not use holiday). Reckon it's our right!

Aaisrie, thanks for the advice on BF, it's totally necessary for clueless peeps like me! I am really keen to BF but like most people on here I have a pretty common sense attitude - try my best because i know it's good for the baby, and if it doesn't work then i wont beat myself up over it. 

Right that's the 3rd time DH has called me to bed. oops... better be off.

xx


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats on your little girl, SB!

I called my Dr. because I was getting more uterine tightenings. I am in fact experiencing Braxton Hicks contractions. So for you ladies that do not know or have never had Braxton Hicks contractions here's what to be on the look out for:

* Irregular in intensity
* Infrequent
* Unpredictable
* Non-rhythmic
* More uncomfortable than painful
* They do not increase in intensity, or frequency
* They taper off and then disappear altogether


----------



## mommyseven

I just want to congrats all you mommies that are due in july,im also due july 25th and am new to bnb but due for a c-section before then.sending lots of luck all your way


----------



## BlueViolet

Seven, welcome to the thread! :) 

Wez, thanks for the info on BH. I think I got them once, but couldn't tell for sure. 

Mummy, thanks for the :hugs:. I did manage to snap out of it after doing some vacuuming and such. Ironically, that distracted me enough to get my hormones back in check. I'm glad I got it together before I tutored tonight. Later tonight I felt a lot of kicking, which really cheered me up. I could actually see my belly move :)


----------



## Starry Night

MrsWez said:


> Congrats on your little girl, SB!
> 
> I called my Dr. because I was getting more uterine tightenings. I am in fact experiencing Braxton Hicks contractions. So for you ladies that do not know or have never had Braxton Hicks contractions here's what to be on the look out for:
> 
> * Irregular in intensity
> * Infrequent
> * Unpredictable
> * Non-rhythmic
> * More uncomfortable than painful
> * They do not increase in intensity, or frequency
> * They taper off and then disappear altogether

When I had BH they were painful but the intensity was definitely irregular. It came in waves but one would be very painful, then next just soft and it went back and forth for various amounts of times. It lasted about 20 minutes all together....But I did get a full-blown panic attack at the same time so my whole body was rigid and shaking. That certainly didn't help


----------



## curlew

morning all

SB - congrats on team :pink: love the name Katherine it's so pretty.

Doodles - :hugs: hope you are feeling better soon.

Blue bear - buying stuff for your hospital bag already gosh you are so well organised.

DM - sorry your sinuses are still feeling bad. Love the baby clothes hanging on the line.

Hann - glad you are feeling a bit better. That's a shame the maternity section has closed down. have to say next online for maternity stuff is good I have got loads from there.

Clare - sorry you will miss your grans funeral. It sounds like you need to be off work though and its better to be safe than sorry. Your gran would understand and she would probably rather you look after yourself and your baby.

melissa - hope you get some good bargins at the NCT sale.

mummyss - good luck with the house renting.

Mrs Wez - thanks for the info on braxton hicks. I don't remember getting them with DS but I probably just didn't recognise what they were.

Welcome to the thread mummy7

BV - glad you are feeling a bit better.

AFM - did an inventory yesterday afternoon of the stuff I have for baby left from when DS was little. I now know what I need to get which isn't a lot clothes wise but at least now when I see something I can get it.

Todays plans are to go into town to get some euros for going to disney next saturday and also a few bits of clothing for DS as he seems to be having a major growth spurt at the moment. Then some ironing as I managed to get all the washing done yesterday and out on the line as it was such a lovely day. DH has a half day today so hopefully we will get the back room cleared when he comes home this afternoon and ready for decorating on Saturday.


----------



## melissasbump

Morning all

Tor, if you go on the NCT website you can look for nearly new sales in your area.

DM and SB hope you are feeling better today. 

Welcome mummyseven! 

Oh my god have had a terrible nights sleep, have developed a horrible cold overnight and cant unblock my nose! Im so shattered gonna spend the morning in bed as got to work later. 

But the one thing thats cheering me up..

ITS V DAY YAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Annamumof2

ugh i feel so sore this morning when i was walking the kids home from school yesterday my hips was hurting me really bad but because my dad has gone away and Andy was working 2-3hrs away i couldnt get checked over.... and now they feel sore still, ive mentioned this to the doctors/midwives but they dont listen to me :-(


----------



## Blue_bear

I woke up in the early hourse with the most horrendous pain in my tummy, dont think it was braxton hicks as tummy didnt go rigid. But was definatly painful. Took some paracetamol amd eventually nodded back off. I was sat up anyway cuz of the fricking acid reflux so i dont know if that helped. 

Its probably not worth ringing anyone now they have gone off is it?

Oh and i feel like i could puke at any moment this morning, must be something in the air!!


----------



## Clareabell

Morning sorry to hear that so many people are feeling poorly! It really sucks especially as we are having such lovely weather at the moment . . . . you should be given a break. :)

Thanks for all you support/advice over the funeral. I feel alot less emotional and much more level headed about it all today and know it would be stupid to go and then end up in hospital because of it. 

Thanks for the heads up about the NCT sales Mel, I have been trying to find out where they are in this area for ages.


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone - it's Friday at last yay :happydance: Am off to Birmingham this weekend with my girl friends to see Enrique Iglesias! We're staying in a spa hotel too so may get a spot of swimming in :thumbup:

Hann - let me know what your work say about taking time off. I spoke to my practice manager yesterday and he thinks my boss will be ok about me having a day off as it is for ante natal care. I don't think mine is for NCT - just one my midwife is running herself and recommends. Still feel cheeky but don't want to use my annual leave for it. 

Sorry to hear a lot of you are so poorly, get well soon :hugs:

Blue Bear - a week or so ago i woke up with an awful stomach pain too - i have no idea what it was but baby was kicking away the next day so i didn't call anyone. Was an awful pain though and woke me up.

Congrats on your V Day Mel!

Welcome mummyseven!


----------



## kelzyboo

Congrats on V-day mel and all the other ladies turning 24weeks today!! x

Curlew, enjoy Disney!!! I won't pretend i'm not jealous lol have to tell us all about it when you get home x

AFM i just popped on to have a moan (as usual) because i have to go to the dentist today :cry: and i'm so scared its unreal, i know i'm being irrational, i've given birth lol nothing could cause me anymore pain than that but the second i hear dentist i wanna throw up!! Plus i'm a little worried about being in the chair too long, my pelvis locks up and its agony tbh, not sure i can even lie in the chair to begin with :wacko:

Not going to be a very good day for me, will let you know if i survive later lol xx


----------



## Clareabell

Ah Kelzy feel sorry for you, my teeth have been a nightmare since being pregnant and I have been to the dentist four times!!

My dentist has been really good and because lying back in the chair was really uncomfortable she kept the chair sitting up. Sooo much better!!! Try not to stress to much it will be over before you know it! It listen to my i pod when having a long treatment and count how much longer I have in the chair by the number of songs I have left to listen to. :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks clareabell, hadn't thought of doing that its a good idea, will be giving that a try! At least it will drown out any unwanted noise lol x


----------



## mummymarsh

congrats on the v-days :) you can relax ever so slightly now.........:)

xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh good idea Claire - Kelz I also hate the dentist. i used to be fine but I stopped going at 16. My mum was phobic and nowI think it has rubbed off over the years. My thing is the pointy scrapey tool they clean your teeth with - I have all these cavities and when they are cleaning them I just think they are going to hit a nerve. The last time I went was to have my wisdom teeth taken out. The dentist doing the checkup was a proper nazi - pinned me down on the chair and shouted at me. Tosser. That really helped. That was nearly 8 years ago - not been since. I can actually feel the cavities in my molars with my tongue theyre that bad..... fortunately my front teeth are lovely (i don't look like that scary girl on OBEM this week!!) but I am going next wednesday to get registered at a new dentist with husband and Dragon. DH is already kicking up a fuss but we have to go.... he has a failed root canal and his breath is bloody appalling. We need to set an example to Dragon if nothing else but I am absolutely effing terrified!


----------



## SugarBeth

Ugh, another completely sleepless night. I may have gotten two broken up hours altogether. At least I had baby to keep me company, she was up all night too, kicking and headbutting me. 

I'm also dreading the dentist. My gums have started to bleed when I brush my teeth, so I know I have to go. I finally got the courage to call them this week when I got sick, so it's gotten put off until next week. I have a big fear of throwing up while there, I gag over everything!


----------



## Hann12

Happy v day mel! So exciting! Can't believe it's me tomorrow too! IRS funny because we are 16 weeks until the 40 were point and thinking about how fast the first 16 weeks went it's crazy to think how fast it will be till baby time!!

Hope all of you start to feel better. 
DM - did you get antibiotics? 
Don't worry about the dentist, the thought is worse than the reality and they'll probably just give you all a good clean if you just have bleeding gums. Better to get it seen to though! 

SB - I didn't sleep good either! I think it's our bodies way if preparing us for the baby :) 

Wish I was outside today, it's amazing weather, nicest of the week so far! And I'm stuck in work :( 

Freckles - I asked about the classes and they said I could take them all off so think I will! 

Been to new look today and got 3 dresses, 3 vest tops and 3 bump bands! Hopefully I won't need to buy anything else much before baby now. Hoping to leave work at 4 to enjoy some sunshine. Have a good day! :)


----------



## Starry Night

My gums have started to bleed too. :( But we don't have coverage right now and can't afford to go. :(:(:( I never realized you had to go just because your gums started to bleed a bit. I thought that was common in pregnancy?


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry you ladies have a dentist phobia. I am such a freak when it comes to my dental health. I brush twice/three times a day, floss everyday and rinse with Listerine. :blush: I go for a cleaning every 6 months. I had some bleeding in the beginning but it went away after the first tri. Although I have a small bit of gingivitis now because of this pregnancy. :growlmad: I've never had a cavity. My hubby has awful teeth and hates the dentist. 

Now the eye Dr. scares me. But my uncorrected vision is crap. And I can't get corrective surgery because my eyes are so bad. :( Thank God for contacts or else I couldn't see, let alone drive. How bad you may ask? A newborn's vision is 20/400. My vision is 20/400. So my baby and I will have the same vision when he's born.


----------



## Jenni4

Hey Everyone!! Congrats to all the v-day people!!!

I hope you are doing okay Mummymarsh.... :hugs: thinking of you...

Have had a few days to catch up on!! Here are the new stats after adding hotchillies, Krys, Doggy and Josie...(SB I already had you down as pink :winkwink: )

Blue: 19
Pink: 12
Yellow: 10

as for me...DH and I finally had a day off together and took Audrey to Wild Wadi....the most awesome water park in Dubai! :wohoo: Yay!! It was awesome....was brave and slipped on the old bikini... luckily it has ties everywhere for my expanding body :wacko: completely exhausted but made some great memories!! be back later after some rest!!


----------



## MrsWez

I bet you looked adorable, Jenn, I hope Audrey had fun. I saw Wild Wadi on the travel channel and it looked really fun! Totally jealous!


----------



## BlueViolet

Jenni, the water park sounds like a ton of fun. Please post some pictures if you took any :) I can't wait until it gets warm enough to open up our pool. 

Wez, I'm with you with the dental health. I floss and use Listerine every day. Unfortunately, I brush a bit too hard, so I'm working on it. I never liked going to the dentist, but when I do a good job taking care of my teeth I can avoid getting more cavities or other issues. I also go in for cleanings every 6 months. I hate them, but I love feeling my clean teeth afterwards. I like knowing I have a clean mouth :) 

I'm getting ready to go out to lunch with some ladies from the tutoring center at a Mediterranean place. They don't have baba ganoush, which I am obsessed with at the moment, but they have plenty of other stuff like gyros and falafal. I love how I spend half my day thinking about food. Today I am a bit bloated because I stepped on the scale and I am 5lbs heavier than I was yesterday. I don't see how...I don't think I ate 5lbs of food. I hope my scale is broken so I can just throw it out :)


----------



## melissasbump

Jenni, one of my lifes ambitions is going to stay at the Atlantis hotel in Dubai! It looks absolutely amazing! trying to convice OH to take me, although obviously wont be for a while! Are you staying there indefinately? x


----------



## freckles09

Hann - that's good you can take the days without using holiday. Am going to send a memo round once i know the ante natal day class date and just hope they won't take it from my annual leave :wacko:

Jenni - wow that water park sounds amazing - glad you had fun! Am jealous! Thanks for adding up the blue / pinks and yellows! Be interesting to see what the yellows turn out as! :happydance:

I sometimes have bleeding gums when i brush my teeth too... i thought this was just common in pregnancy or do i need to get to a dentist?


----------



## Jenni4

Sorry no pics of the park... I suppose we could have gotten a waterproof disposable but we didn't. There is no way you would keep a regular camera dry...there is water coming at you from every direction!! 

@Melissa- we are here indefinitely...if there anything i can help you with to get you here just let me know....we work right beside the Palm and can see Atlantis from work!! I had lunch there one day but that is it...you can swim with dolphins, see the aquarium and I've heard the accommodations are fabulous!! And fabulously expensive!! There is a water park there too but have heard it's not as good. My DH just said there is an underwater suite where you can sleep next to the dolphins in the aquarium... CRAZY!!!


----------



## Clareabell

Jen im so jealous, I would love to live somewhere hot and have heard the Dubai is brilliant. 

BV Im also very jealous of you having a swimming pool!! If I had one here in the UK unless it was heated there would likely be about two days of the year that we would not catch hypothermia using it!!! :)


----------



## melissasbump

Jenni4 said:


> Sorry no pics of the park... I suppose we could have gotten a waterproof disposable but we didn't. There is no way you would keep a regular camera dry...there is water coming at you from every direction!!
> 
> @Melissa- we are here indefinitely...if there anything i can help you with to get you here just let me know....we work right beside the Palm and can see Atlantis from work!! I had lunch there one day but that is it...you can swim with dolphins, see the aquarium and I've heard the accommodations are fabulous!! And fabulously expensive!! There is a water park there too but have heard it's not as good. My DH just said there is an underwater suite where you can sleep next to the dolphins in the aquarium... CRAZY!!!

wow that does sound crazy! but amazing! thanks for that! How cool to sleep next to the dolphins! Its outragous though! What a lovely place to be! xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Urgh.... i still feel really rough today. Cant put my finger on exactly why, just feel crappy. Have phoned in sick for work, my back is giving me gip and the thought of running around for 6 hours just didnt sit well!

Also for all those suffering with acid reflux.....I have braved Gaviscon liquid today. I asked the mw for prescription so i didnt have to pay for it! Its just the normal peppermint flavour and its not as bad as i thought it would be.....It has definatly provided some relief. I will put it to the test properly later when i have my dinner!!


----------



## DragonMummy

freckles I was told that it is common but you should still get checked out. Suppose might as well while it's free.... :D


----------



## freckles09

DragonMummy said:


> freckles I was told that it is common but you should still get checked out. Suppose might as well while it's free.... :D

Yeah i suppose i ought to really - it's stopped for now but might make an appt anyway just in case. 

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Clareabell

Urgh sorry to hear you are rough BB! My acid seems to have calmed down a little recently, no idea why but I still struggle at bedtime but not as bad as before!! Be interesting to see how you get on with the gaviscon.

Does anyone else here get regular nose bleeds? I get them most nights and wake up with a bloody nose or blood on the pillow!! I know that nose bleeds are common in pregnancy but im now starting to wonder if the frequency of them is related to my blood pressure??


----------



## Sherri81

Hey everyone. Just letting you know I am still kicking around in the hospital. I've been reading but haven't been keeping up with the posting.

Got another yeast infection from being on 2 grams of antibiotics daily. Gonna ride this one out to see if it gets better when she cuts back my antibiotitcs on Monday.

Starting to feel the itch to decorate or buy something for baby, but will resist for now.

I've seen some discussion about the dentist here. Its definately worth getting looked at it you are having oral issues. Bacteria from your mouth can actually enter your blood stream, and infect the placenta, leading to pre term labour. A new study has shown reduced amounts of pre term labour in women at risk, once they started using mouth wash on top of regular brushing.

Bleeding gums can be normal in pregnancy, simply because all of our tissues have more blood flow through them. So the delicate tissue (vagina, gums, nose) all tend to bleed more, and easier, during pregnancy.

I admit I haven't been to the dentist in a few years due to the cost and the fact that we have no coverage, but I do brush 2/3 times a day, floss, and rinse with alcohol free Crest mouth wash twice a day. I can't see or feel any plaque or cavities, and my teeth don't hurt thank God!

But yeah, it sucks having a phobia of dentists. My dad had one but now that he is close to 60, he's over it. It was more the needles and the drill than anything... Even though he was scared of the dentist and wouldn't go, he forced us to go, and now I kind of (sadistically) like the dentist. I like the drill and the way it feels when they scratch at your teeth with the pick. The only think I don't like, is the flouride treatment. That makes me want to puke!


----------



## Blue_bear

Clare it is usuallly blood pressure related so probably not a surprise. I guess as long as your not loosing gallons at a time its pretty normal....


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire I had a few in first tri but nothing since - prob a blood pressure thing I would imagine?


Sherri how are you not climbing the walls with boredom? 

BB - don't blame you for calling in. It's bad enough doing a shift (just typed "shit" :rofl:) when youre sat on your arse all day like me, let alone running around. Sod that!

afm - I have antibiotics which is marvellous, plus a huge quantity of Sudofed. Went to Sainsbury's earlier. They have ANOTHER baby event on - 1/3 off everything! Got another huge pack of Pampers newborn, some wipies, a tube of Lansinoh (following on from earlier advice! a tenner reduced to £6 something has to be worthwhile) another baby sponge (pink :cloud9:) and some other odds and sods. Our small shop to stock up the fridge ended up costing £110!

Harry's room is all painted - I'll stick a pic up tomorrow when it's nice and bright in there as the light is currently pants. But it looks beautiful! So pleased. Stu has painted the ceiling in Tiger's room and will come back when H has moved out to paint all the woodwork. The walls are staying the same pale green however. One less thing to do.....


----------



## Clareabell

Ahh how exciting, wont be long until you can get things all sorted in there! Duncan is decorating the nursery this weekend it is just going magnolia but i cant wait till its done as it the means that I can set up all her things!! Im so easily pleased!!


----------



## kelzyboo

:flower: Good to hear from you Sherri, glad your both doing fine. Hope your not too bored with the bedrest (i'd be climbing the walls lol), hopefully they're treaating you better than the last time you updated and your having an easier time x
Also thanks for the info, i had no idea that not taking care of your oral health could lead to pre-term labour, thats scary! I went to the dentist today because my gums have been sore and then i lost a filling and i didn't want to leave it as i can't eat :cry: Turns out i need my wisdom tooth out and a filling on the bottom, i've got temporary fillings in at the moment and i have to go back 16th April as apparently it has to be done before 3rd tri, they won't do any treatment in 3rd tri so its a good job i went when i did!! I brush regular and i'm using special mouth wash for sore gums but i've always had trouble with my teeth, probably due to extreme phobia of dentists :wacko: Glad i went now as i didn't know it could cause those kind of problems to baby, shall not be neglecting my teeth again!!!

DM, its the scraping cleaning thing that scares me too, don't mind having anything done just not that lol told him he has to numb my mouth completely before i'll let him touch me with it, my teeth are so sensitive anyway i can't handle it!! xx


----------



## Sherri81

Well DM, I told Ian to download a whole bunch of porn videos, and when I got bored and suspected a nurse would be coming in for rounds, I'd just slap one of those puppies on and pretend like it was the most normal thing in the world to be watching porn while on bedrest in a hospital.

It would have all been for shits and gigs, but Ian didn't appreciate my sense of humour...

So I've just been reading alot, watching dvd's etc...


----------



## Starry Night

:rofl: Sherri, you're BAD! I can only imagine how awkward the nurse would look once s he realized what you were watching. 

I think I'm going to invest in some mouthwash and try brushing more gently. My gums still look a healthy pink and aren't swollen so I'll see if the extra care helps. My gums do bleed easily. Even when I do go to the dentist they comment on it but there has never been anything wrong. My employment benefits have run out and moving costs are astronomical so I really can't afford to go to the dentist right now. If it gets worse then I'll go.


----------



## kelzyboo

Feel sorry for you US ladies, dental care is free for pregnant women over here. Doesn't seem fair really xx


----------



## Starry Night

I'm Canadian but our health care system doesn't cover it. Work-place benefits will often absorb most, of not all, of the costs (my old benefits covered 80%). But DH and I aren't working right now. Dh's job starts in May so may have to book an appointment then....though at my old work place benefits didn't kick in until after 3 months of employment.

Having fun checking up on my online baby registry to see what people have bought me. It's mostly smaller stuff but I got my bouncer! So excited about that as I thought it was an "extra" I couldn't afford so it's nice that I don't have to pay for it now. It's really cute with safari animals on it with lots of bright colours. It also vibrates to help baby sleep. So unnecessary, but fun. Also am getting my baby tote and baby monitor. And for some reason the list says I registered for PINK washclothes??? I'm pretty certain I didn't zap anything but blue! But I found that all the items would have the same code regardless of the colour or pattern and it's just showing up on the site as pink? I'm pretty sure my SiL would have mentioned on the invites that I was having a boy. LOL Oh well...


----------



## melissasbump

glad you are holding up Sherri, nice to hear from you!

Clare, i have had a bloody nose for months, not actual runny blood but clogged up when i blow! nice isnt it! 

DM, Thanks for heads up at Sainsburys, will be paying them a visit!


----------



## Hann12

Sherri you sound so well despite the boredom, I'm very impressed! Hang in there :)

Sainsburys stuff sounds good, I only haveva small one near me which is annoying! 

Feels like the baby is getting big now and rolling around a lot, very strange feeling but nice too! 

Curry time now! :)


----------



## Starry Night

Hann - nice that your baby is getting more active! Mine is just starting to be more consistently noticeable the past few days. It's still mostly bumps and rolls but when he does kick he does it like it means it! Starting to get a bit painful. lol


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh we are right in a triangle of sainsburys - we have 3 of the mega stores within 2 miles. awesome....

got a pic of Dragon carrying out his favourite passtime earlier.... blowing raspberries on my tummy to make his baby sister laugh!

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01560.jpg


Sherri you and I clearly share the same sense of humour - that's the sort of thing I would do when bored! :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Cute photo DM!!


----------



## Hann12

Just to lower the tone, thought it was your boob at first!


----------



## DragonMummy

PMSL! no I don't still BF my 4 year old son! :sick:


----------



## melissasbump

i cant see the pic as im at work! im getting an image of boobs hanging down to belly bump though!!


----------



## Hann12

That's funny Mel!!
DM - glad you don't still breast feed him ha ha!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel I text it to you :D


----------



## SugarBeth

Ugh, the never ending sickness! Today I'm so miserable. I called my doctor to have him recommend better meds, but instead he just recommended to take tylenol through the weekend and if I'm still sick on Monday, to call again. I had to go to three different stores to find the tylenol he recommended! 

Baby seems to be completely unaffected however! She seems pretty caught up in my ribs and is punching me all over low down. She's barely ever still, I don't know when she's sleeping because I haven't at all and she's always kicking and punching!

I'm going a bit crazy from this virus, really hoping it starts going away by tomorrow!


----------



## Clareabell

Ohhhhh spoke to soon earlier about acid reflux. Have the worst indigestion I have ever experienced. It not helped by the fact that I feel like I cant breath and have a small child camped out in my rib cage!!! :(


----------



## Tor81

Happy V Day Mel!

Kelzy, hope you got through the dentist experience ok & it wasn't too traumatic.

Freckles, hope you enjoy Enrique and your spa hotel in sunny Birmingham!

Anna, Mel, SB, Clare & BlueBear, hope you all feel better soon. :hugs:

Curlew, lucky you going to Disney, how old is your DS?

Jenni, glad you enjoyed Wild Wadi, DH & I stayed at the Jumeriah Beach Resort for part of our honeymoon so got to go then, it was amazing! :)

BV, do you have your own swimming pool?!

Sherri, good to hear from you , how are things? Love your porn idea, so evil!!!

AFM, we're all settled in at Center Parcs, had a huge Chinese banquet takeaway, played some card games, but my back is aching so bad I've had to come to bed to lie down, does anyone else suffer from this?

Cos we're in a posh lodge we've got free wifi, yey! So I can try to keep up with you girls over the weekend.*

xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I feel absolutley huge at the minute! 

Been having some uncomfortable stretching today so I think my bump is going to get even bigger in the next couple of weeks!

Picture on the left is my V-Day bump and the one on the right is todays bump!

:flower:​
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0111.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1









DSCF0160.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri, glad your stay at the hospital isn't too bad. I would have laughed so hard if you would have watched porn in your room and gotten caught by the nurses. That would have been all shades of awkward. Maybe you can have someone sneak in a magazine for you and leave it out where the nurses can see it. 

DM, Harry is so cute! I'm glad you're not still breastfeeding...LOL 

Tor, yeah, we do have a pool. It's a small round one, but I'm looking forward to it. When we were looking at houses we weren't looking for a pool since we didn't want to deal with the maintenance, but I think it should be fun. Hopefully, it will be warm for at least two months this summer. I intend to be floating with my huge bump as a floatation device :haha:

SB, sorry to hear you're still not feeling well. 

SK, nice bump pictures! You can tell it's more defined in the later picture. I feel bigger too just compared to a week ago.

Today I scored more free stuff from a friend. I got a sling and a baby bathtub that no longer fits her daughter. They're both in great shape, so I'm excited. More stuff checked off the list. I also got an early birthday present - a red polka dot body pillow. I'm looking forward to using it tonight.


----------



## Sherri81

See, and the whole thing with the porn thing was, if they gave me funny looks, I was gonna be like 'well how the hell do ya think this kid got in here. It wasn't immaculate conception!'

Alas... Ian never downloaded any for me. I suppose I could do an internet search for some, but with only 3 days left to go, I think I just want to leave on a high note... And you have to have the right kind of nurses for it.


----------



## curlew

morning

Hann - may follow your example and head to new look for a few bits today as I have some vouchers from stuff I bought in the sales and took back.

Jenni - sounds like you had a lovely day with your daughter and thanks for the stats.

BV - hope you enjoyed your lunch and yeh for the freebies. Sounds like you got some nice stuff.

BB - sorry to hear you reflux is bothering you.

Clare - haven't had any nose bleeds but may be worth mentioning to your mw when you see her on Thursday.

Sherri - glad your stay in hospital is nearing the end.

Starry - sonds like you have some lovely gifts already on your baby list.

SB - sorry you are feeling poorly - hope you get better over the weekend.

DM - Harry is cute blowing raspberries. Thanks for the info re sainsburys will pop into one today and have a mooch!

Tor - DS is 6 and Disney is for our honeymoon. Booked the overnight hotels last night for the journey down and back, printed off directions and got my euros. I am excited about going never mind DS lol. Glad you are having a nice time at centre parcs.

Sofie - fab bump pictures. Can't beleive your nearly 27 weeks eeek third tri!!!

AFM - taking DH car to be serviced this morning before we go off next week as its due whilst we are away. Have to nip into town as well as DH has to go into his bank to change address details. and I will have a quick look in new look and sainsburys. Then home to decant the back bedroom. We didn't get this done yesterday as I was looking for the overnight hotels for next week and everytime I found one that I thought would be okay it had crap reports on trip advisor:dohh:Finally got them all sorted. Hopefully we will also get the room cleaned and prep work done this afternoon so we can start painting tomorrow.

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Hann12

Curlew - let me know how you get on in New Look - will might be matching! I am also going to sainsburys too this weekend to check out the 1/3 off though there isn't much of a range at our one.

:happydance: Happy V Day to me!! :happydance:

My kiddicare delivery arrived - Mel - very happy with the mattress, looks good and a bargain!

I also ordered my medela swing last night - £72 from amazon, cheapest I'd seen it with free delivery. Another site had it for £70 but was charging £8 postage. If you need one get onto amazon - the price went from £78 on Thurday to £72 yesterday. Hopefully it won't drop again though!! :haha:

Have a good day everyone!! :flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann - Glad your pleased with your kiddicare delivery, they definately get a thumbs up from me! 

Sherri- Really hope your home soon.

Sof - Definately know what you mean about stretching, i feel huge now but i love my bump :)

AFM - Ive got to go to work today. Got 7 1/4 hours and with the England match on this afternoon, i just know its going to be busy. My back is already aching so by the time i get home, im pretty sure i will be crippled!:cry:

On the up side i had a pretty good nights sleep.

Gaviscon seems to be working :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann which one did you get? I have a new mattress but I bought it from a friend who never used it and I'm just not happy with it. It's gone YELLOW and it's foam - I wanted spring really.


----------



## DragonMummy

re: pumps - I have an avent (was on sale - half price, happy day!) and will see how i get on with that. I think if I am going to be using it often then I will upgrade to a medela.


----------



## Blue_bear

I was thinking about waiting to buy a pump until im a few weeks in BF. Do you think thats a wise idea or not? I was told you need to be BF'ing for 6 weeks before you express anyway, is that true?


----------



## DragonMummy

No I think it's that you have to have been BF'ing for 4-6 weeks before you start offering expressed milk if you want to continue BF'ing, so as not to confuse the baby and to make sure it is properly established. I am going to use mine to try and stimulate my milk supply so that I don't dry up so bloody quickly! Hopefully I won't need it and she will be a ferocious little feeder like her Mummy!

Off to Guildford in a bit. Harry split his boots yesterday so I need to get him some new shoes. Problem is we're changing seasons so what do i get him? If I get him solid clarks shoes, he'll be in shorts soon so won't wear them. But it's too soon for sandals. Might get him some Doodles (clarks cheaper range - canvas trainers etc) and then get some sandals in a few more weeks.


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh and check out my two babies looking all the same and stuff! Someone pointed it out to me yesterday and I can't believe the resemblance! :cloud9:

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/dragonandtiger.jpg


----------



## MrsWez

Wow, DM that's pretty close!!

Glad your doing well, sherri.

Hope all you ladies are happy and healthy!

AFM, Another day at work, I brought 2 bowls of cereal with me so hopefully that will be enough. It's 7am here, too early to be at work. I wish I was still in bed. :sleep:


----------



## mummySS

Hi Ladies, well isn't it just typical, the minute the weekend arrives the sun bloody disappears. Boo.... I'm looking forward to a fun weekend meeting up with my bezzie mates (one group today and another tomorrow) who i haven't seen for AGES. We all live on different sides of london and it's becoming increasingly difficult to meet up, and with my sickness i have not really felt like it until now. So excited. 

Good luck getting through the day Wez! What time are you on until? 

DM, the resemblance is uncanny!

BlueV - loving the sound of a red polka dot pillow - how did it go last night? i loooove polka dots. 

Sherri, pmsl at the porn. I would have loved to see the look on their faces. So, what now? You get out of hospital soon right? and then...?

Curlew - enjoy shopping!

Blue b - hope your back holds out!

Hann - Happy V day :happydance:

xx


----------



## Jenni4

Wow!! Busy weekend for me! Just got called to go to the Meydan World Cup Horse Race!! We never get fancy so I thought I'd post some pics of us all dolled up! Audrey is not going but wanted to dress up like a fairy for the pics of course! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-03-26 at 16.02.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 13









Photo on 2011-03-26 at 16.04.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MrsWez

I'm here till 3pm. Then I have to go to the store do some shopping, make dinner, spend time with the boy aka DH then I'm off to bed for another early morning. I can't wait for Wednesday. My next day off. I'm going college/university hunting. 

Cute pics Jen!


----------



## Starry Night

DragonMummy said:


> re: pumps - I have an avent (was on sale - half price, happy day!) and will see how i get on with that. I think if I am going to be using it often then I will upgrade to a medela.

I was talking to my brother and his wife about pumps and they really weren't happy with their Avent. When they looked up customer reviews everyone pretty much said they wished they had sprung for the Medela. :shrug: I could never afford that! They're a bit more negative sorts than I am but they seemed to think pumping a waste of time and did their best to deter me. I also got the "you should BF until baby is 2" lecture but right now I really want to start weaning at 6 months. Maybe I'm a bad mom but I don't want to BF very long. I may change my mind if it's going well but I have this fear of my baby asking for "boobie" in public. Kinda creeps me out.

And my shower is today but I'm feeling kind of sick. My stomach is flopping around and has gone a bit hard. I'm hoping it's largely due to dehydration so I'm drowning myself with water. Now that I've started I can feel baby moving again (he was quiet this morning) so maybe that was it...


----------



## mummySS

Lovely Jen what gorgeous pics! Bump lookin' good! How sweet that audrey wanted to dress as a fairy :)

My little bugger is SO active today i'm feeling sick every time he/she moves!


----------



## melissasbump

Hey All

Happy V day Hann! Enjoy shopping! 

Starry, hope the baby shower goes well and you are feeling better.

B Bear, hope work isnt too bad, football supporters really irritate me! 

Jenni, lovely pics! 

Mrs Wez, hope work goes ok for you too 


DM, Lovely pics, what was the name of that nipple cream you bought in Sainsburys yesterday called again?

SB, Hope you are feeling better 

Well AFM ive just got back from NCT nearly new sale! We didn actually end up buying anything at all however it was good to check it out.
A few tips for you ladies who are thinking of going to one...
Get there EARLY, They queue outside was outragous!
Have an idea of what you are looking for.. i found it quite overwelming as i didnt know where to start and obviously people jump o all the big things like bouncers walkers,highchairs etc, was just wandering around in a daze.
It appeared very good for toys baby and toddler and there were LOADS of clothes up to ages 6-7 i think.

I would def go again , but with a list of what i want.

The queue was quite amusing, a long line of ladies at various stages of pregnancy. 

Also if you are an NCT member (im not )you get to go in half hour before everyone else and get the best stuff, I dont know how much it is to join though.
Anyway im due a rest now as got to work later and i can feel my eyes closing....


----------



## MrsWez

Mel, I hope you got some good things!!

Good luck, Starry have a blast and let us know what goodies you got. I hope your stomach behaves for you. 

AFM, My bestie just emailed me and let me know she got me a baby carrier. I'm so excited. 

https://babyktan.com/


----------



## Starry Night

My mom and I are a bit worried as my MiL is down with the flu but still plans on coming. I know no grandma would want to miss the shower for a grandchild but I can't afford to get sick and my own grandmother will be there and she definitely can't take the flu back to her old folk's home! Pregnant ladies and the elderly are high risk for complications from the flu.

I'm normally not so paranoid about illness but I remember how the flu felt for me over Christmas....hopefully, MiL's fever broke and is at least no longer contagious. I believe once it has been 24 hours since the fever broke you are no longer contagious even if you have the other symptoms such as sore throat or cough.


----------



## MrsWez

Aww, that's awful Starry. I hope if she does come she keeps her distance. You and your grandmother don't need to be ill.


----------



## BlueViolet

Curlew, have fun preparing for your honeymoon trip. Sounds like it's going to be a blast!

Hann, congrats on getting your mattress and finding a good price on the medela swing. I love shopping from Amazon :)

Bb, good luck with work today. I hope it goes by fast. 

DM, you're right. They do look similar. So cute :)

Mummy, hope you have an awesome time with your friends. I would love to have a girl night, but unfortunately, I don't know many people in this town and my old friends are a 6-8hr drive away. The polka dot pillow was very cumfy last night. I loved it. 

Jenni, that's a pretty picture! Great bump and I love Audrey's costume :)

Wez, hang in there! It stinks you have to work weekends, but at least you have a nice view at work. 

Starry, hope your shower goes well and that you feel better! I registered for a Lansinoh pump and it seems like it got some decent reviews. If no one buys it then I'm going to wait for the 10% off completion coupon and buy it myself. I don't think it's common to be BF until the baby is 2. Plus, it's your choice. I wouldn't feel bad if you want to start weaning at 6mo. I read that's when you introduce solid foods anyhow. 

https://www.amazon.com/Lansinoh-Aff...UTF8&coliid=IU6DXO0Q7R9N9&colid=1I3PISOVL2VSY 

Mel, sounds like some crazy shopping experience. I love outlet shopping here, but the lines are never that bad. 

Today is turning out to be beautiful, even though it's freezing. Tonight we have tickets to a roses, wine, and beer event to benefit the local library. I'm excited. They will have food too, so I'm looking forward to that and to check out the roses. I think my husband is assuming I will drive back so he can try out the wine and beer. 

We also just got our roof bill and it's not pretty. Meanwhile, we have a friend that is selling his pick-up truck and my husband is interested since it's a great deal and we're doing a lot of home improvement projects and we're constantly borrowing another friend's truck. It's such a tough call and it feels weird because normally I am for making purchases and he wants to hold back. This time I'm afraid that after we pay for it we might get stuck with repair bills and the car insurance and it might not be worth it. Plus, with the baby on the way I have a feeling our finances are going to be stretched as it is. I was thinking home improvements were going to take a back seat to the baby, but I'm glad my husband is still interested in continuing. 

Times like this makes me wish I still had my old job. The basement of our house is not finished. The old owners started, but it's not there yet. There's a toilet just hanging out there and the hook-up for a shower and a sink. There are no walls for a bedroom, but it could be done. We can also have another living room down there in addition to a laundry room. The best part is that it's got full windows and the ceiling height is decent, so it won't look like a basement when we're done. It's going to be a great space one day, but for now we have plenty of space upstairs. No one said that buying a home was going to lead to some very difficult decisions... should we spent money on the pick-up truck or on building materials that we can't bring home by ourselves?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Meh! What a morning I have had!

My little sister (17) was out on the 'lash' with her boyfriend and they were drunk walking home and then all of a sudden they are screaming at each other and he throws her shoes at my sister!

So she throws a bottle at him! And then he hits her in the face!

Kicks the front door through because she wouldn't let him in and someone called the police and they arrested him!

I got a phone call at 4am! from her saying he has no front door and that they have arrested him!

So I had to get dressed and get down there and counter sign her witness statement because she is still a minor.....And the police got a company to come and secure the house which has just cost me £150!

It was an absolute nightmare! I brought her back to our house and she is now fast asleep in the spare room....With her dog! She had to bring him with her.

So now we are just waiting for him to call her asking if she can let him in the house as she has the only key for the back door and my mum is trying to persuade her to go down to Reading for the week for a 'cooling off period'

This is the last time I am bailing her out! As much as I love her I am friggin' pregnant!

Sorry for the rant!​


----------



## BlueViolet

Wow, SK, that is one crazy story. Sounds like your sister needs some time off from her boyfriend to cut down on the drama. It was nice of you to bail her out.


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: SK. Sounds like your little sister needs to get her life together. I wouldn't stay with a guy if he acted like that or didn't take care of me in that situation. Even if I got drunk my DH wouldn't let the issue escalate. It sucks you have be the one to take care of her. She should be able to care for herself. What is the drinking age in the UK? Here it's 21.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Drinking age in the UK is 18 but she looks older than she is....​


----------



## Clareabell

Afternoon everyone!!! Hann pleased that you got you mattress! was it a cot bed one? I have a mamas and papas cot bed but no mattress and resent buying one from there as they are fairly pricey.

Dm - Love the pic of Harry and Sophie, she is going to be her big brothers double!

Mel - Thanks for filling us in on the NCT sale, hope you fit a sleep in before work!

Starry - Have fun at you baby shower and hope you feel better as the day goes on.

Wez - Sounds like you have some busy days, still envious knowing you are by the beach in the hot :)

Jen - Sweet pictures your family look lovely!!

BV - Have fun out tonight. 

AFM am very excited we have painted the babies nursery! Just magnolia (im a neutral kind of girl and live in the house of cream) im hoping it will dry of quickly as DH says he will set up the cot!! :) so easily pleased.


----------



## Britt11

good morning lovely ladies!!

DM- OMG that is crazy similar, I love it!! did you show little Harry Dragon how much his little sister looks like him??

Jenni- lovely pics, nice to put a face to the name

have a great weekend all, anyone else have swollen feet and generally puffy? I have really noticed this in the last couple of weeks, hope its normal

cheers,


----------



## MrsWez

SK, if that happened here in the States she'd have to bailed out too. They take underaged drinking VERY seriously here.


----------



## melissasbump

Britt, I think my feet have gone up a size as all my shoes seem tight at the mo! Im living in a pair of sandals or uggs! x


----------



## DragonMummy

@Mel - is called Lansinoh. Its generally regarded as the best one you can get and you don't have to clean it off before feeding so nice and easy!

@Jen - beautiful pictures - you really do look radiant! Lovng Audrey's fairy outfit - do they come in grown up sizes? ;)

@Starry - yes I set a limit on 1 for BF'ng. I can see why others do carry on for longer as you do see your child as a baby far longer than others do! I do think anythng past 2 is a bit weird but each to his own and all that. Those documentaries with 9 year olds asking for boobie just weird me out.... The "full of goodness" argument has lost its legs by that point! And yeah I don't want to fork out on a medela only to fnd out my milk just isn't happening so the Avent is a bridging pump to tide me over. If we're doing well with pumping then I shall bite the bullet and fork out!


----------



## Hann12

I got lansinoh today in sainsburys - 2 tubes for the third off, good value! 
Also bought 2 packs of huggies new born abd going to get 2 packs of pampers new born and see which I prefer before I buy in bulk more. 

DM - loved the photo comparison! 

Just got to dash for dinner but will catch up with everyones news later or tomorrow :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Hi everyone :] Hope you're all having a good weekend, Atticus is having a chilled day today so I'm not getting the crap kicked out of me!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Ooo hann I'll have to see about getting some while it's on offer!


----------



## MrsWez

SK, I really hope everything works out for your sister. Tell her out of trouble. :flower: You need your rest and relaxation!!

Hannah, I plan on getting some soon. I'm trying to find deals on cream in my local area to no avail. But I did find him a couple pacifiers/dummies on sale! :happydance:

Aaisrie, Atticus can hang out with Jonathan. He's moving too much, it feels like a hamster is running around in there.


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez Saraya was a nightmare for that, she moved so much she caused me constant contractions from 25 - 39 weeks and gave me irritable uterus... the Dr said it was like she was rubbing me raw from the inside!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Think it might be a girl thing, Eve - Harry was so laid back but Baby is a firecracker!


----------



## melissasbump

DM, thanks for that i will pop up there over next few days.

Well work is a bit manic thanks to the protests in central london going bandy as usual! Personally i think we should just get our water cannons out but hey ho! 
Luckily im only here till around 1030 when i will get on the pisshead express home! joy!

Tomorrow is a bit of a sad day for me, it is the 1st aniversary of the passing of my much loved Nan. We are going to the crematorium to lay flowers and stuff. Cant believe its been a year already. She was a big part of my life and i miss her every day x


----------



## Aaisrie

Well it was the constant moving that caused her failure to thrive when she was born because she'd built up so much muscle mass, I spent most of 3rd Tri in the maternity unit getting monitored for pre-term labour because of all the contractions she caused!


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel we've had some suggestions too - we have a few friends over in Met.... most popular suggestion is chucking their sodding ammonia filled lightbulbs back at them!!! Fekkers....


----------



## melissasbump

its a frigging joke it really is! They are causing fucking havoc and we have to take the "softley softley" approach coz if not we get criticised. RAHHHHHHHH! X


----------



## DragonMummy

what i find particularly ironic is the quantity (and cost!!!) of resources required to contain the protest which surely defeats the whole point of the bloody thing! Theyre actually making things worse!


----------



## emzeebob

ok so ive had a brill day today, bump kicked and i felt it on the outside for the 1st time, and its constent, its sooo surreal, but as soon as other half cums anyway near he stops, bless him,
anyway on a more embarrassing note my oh decided to tell me this morning that wen i sleep instead of my usual sleep talking i have done for years i have replaced it with moaning, and he swears im having sex dreams as i was humping my pregnancy pillow, am sooooo embarrassed but he just laughed it off, i do feel sorry for him though we seem to only dtd once a week maybe fortnight cos ive just gone so claustrophobic lately dont no if its to do with pregnancy or my panic disorder


----------



## Aaisrie

UKers the clocks go forward tonight! Less sleep...


----------



## DragonMummy

"only" dtd once a fortnight? I've put out three times since I ovulated! :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> "only" dtd once a fortnight? I've put out three times since I ovulated! :rofl:

lol, mines about that too! lol hes lucky if he gets a peck these days!:rofl:


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> "only" dtd once a fortnight? I've put out three times since I ovulated! :rofl:

3 times here too.... :blush:

And as for loosing an hours precious sleep when i have to go to work tomorrow just sucks. Have also got to be up early to teach some posh kids to ride. :growlmad:


----------



## Hann12

Me too and we can't do it again until after the baby is born because of my low lying placenta! Poor OH!


----------



## mummySS

I'm on 2 so far since i ovulated, lol!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm on zero.  Stupid pelvic rest! ha ha!

Anyways...had a fab shower. Got lots of cute things for the baby and two huge packs of diapers. One was for newborns and the other was the next size up. Don't think my baby will need the newborns for very long but we'll see. Got a really nice ear thermometre, the bouncer seat, my highchair, my travel system (knew I was getting that) and a fun play-mat as my big-ticket items.


----------



## mummySS

Good going Starry! that's lovely. wish we had baby showers like that here! 
Did you feel ok throughout, i know you said you were feeling a bit icky?


----------



## Starry Night

As the day progressed I started to feel better. When I first woke up I honestly thought I'd be harfing all day--it was that bad. Then my stomach felt so hard and ached when I moved around. I had a few coughing fits but was otherwise OK. I had a simple lunch and that seemed to calm things down. Also, I wasn't in charge of the shower so I could just sit around and take things easy.

I have another shower next weekend at my church. They usually get some of the bigger items for the group gift so I'm crossing my fingers for the exe-saucer. I normally feel weird asking for things or hoping for expensive gifts but I guess since they're really for the baby and I plan on spoiling my baby it's easier! lol


----------



## MrsWez

Glad you had a great time, Starry! What kind of travel system did you get?

I have been sitting on my butt all night watching Cops. I don't know why is show is so addicting.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for your comments....

Well me and my sister are going down to my mum's in the morning for the week will be nice to have a little break but I am really going to miss DH :cry:

I have become unbelievably attached to him at the minute lol

Well my sister boyfriend has been released without charge as he was saying 'not comment' all the way through his interview....Although my sister didn't want to press charges they could still go ahead and take it to the CPS and charge him if they thought he was a threat and that he would do it again.

Ahh well it's over and done with now and I can't make her choices for her she has to make those decisions on her own but this is the last time I am going to bail her out of the crap.

I need to focus on my health and my little man aswell.

Jake is moving around alot tonight aswell which is nice....We were watching Live at the Apollo and my mum shouted oh my god that was weird! lol she was talking about being able to see Jake move my belly!

He litrally did a full 360 and you could see my body move so much lol

:dohh:

Anyway time to go to sleep. Got an early drive in the morning to Reading! Got a horrible feeling my back might not be able to take the drive....We shall see...

Sorry for the long post.....

Night

:flower:​


----------



## MrsWez

Good for you, SK!:thumbup: I would/have done the same with my little sister. (She makes your sister seem normal! I could tell you some crazy stories.) I know what you mean about being attached to DH. I can't go a day without him.

Congrats on feeling LO, Emzee

Our clocks sprung forward an hour last week. :(

As for the DTD, DH and I go at it A LOT. My sex drive is outrageous!:bunny:


----------



## Starry Night

Sofie - sorry you're having to deal with your sister's drama. I hope you at least have a good time with your mom. I agree that you need to give some separation for the sake of your little man. And I feel for you about missing DH. I'm constantly hanging about and hate it when he goes into the next room. I'm getting so clingy! He starts working again once we move and I don't know what I'm going to do with myself when he's gone all day. lol

Mrs Wez - we have a Graco. It's one of the Quatro Tour models and I believe it's the Cheshire but I haven't been able to find it listed online. I'll have to check the box but we're storing it in my parents' garage along with everything else we've packed for moving. It was pricey -- about $430 but it was on sale for $300 at SEARS. I'm glad my parents agreed to buy it for us!


----------



## Starry Night

Also, lately I've taken some interest in how blood type works and how it's passed down. My mom has always told me you automatically get your father's blood type but from what I found out online that's not the case. I know I'm A+. That's what my dad is. But you get blood types from both your parents--one is recessive. My mom is O+. So my blood type written in full is AO++. This makes me feel some relief for the sake of any future daughters. Even if DH has a recessive negative Rhesus factor and passes that on to her, I will only pass on a positive which would mean our girl will have a positive rhesus factor which would save her a lot of inconveniences during her pregnancies.
Dh is A+ as well but I'd be interested to learn what his parents' specific blood types are to see if he's carrying anything recessive. If he's carrying an O gene our son could technically end up having an O-type blood.

Sorry, random, I know. But I find is fascinating.


----------



## DragonMummy

that really IS quite interesting! Thanks!

As for your pelvis rest, I have a tremendous image of it sat in a deck chair with a pair of ray bans on, sucking up a cocktail :rofl:

Am at work and like BB am hugely resenting being up and in an hour earlier. Although thankfully I don't have to teach posh kids to ride (soooo wouldn't have the patience!) but I am in 9's so there is a chance I'll get something vexing....


----------



## Clareabell

Wow Starry sounds like you and baby sis really well at the baby shower, which is fab! :)

As for "DTD" DH is on a ban, probably 3 - 4 times since ovulation too!! I cant bear being smothered at the moment! I do feel sorry for him.

DM and BB hope your riding lesson and work go quickly. 

Yesterday babies bedroom got painted, her cot is up and so is her wardrobe. Its so sweet with a whole load of little pink dresses hanging up waiting for the little madame to arrive. 

DH is working today til 6 but kindly made me a bacon bagel before he left. I am now propped up in bed watching catch up TV and eating Choco Leibniz!! yum yum yum :)


----------



## Clareabell

Starry meant to say you and babies not baby sis!! I am a mental woman! :)


----------



## Hann12

Starry sounds like the shower was great and that you were able to enjoy it! It's not the thing to do here but you do get gifts when the baby is born so we get some! Interesting about blood too! 

Clare - post some pic's when you can but glad you are able to nest! 

Mrs wez - you are clearly dtd for all of us! 

DM - sorry you are at work, hope it goes fast abd you are home before you know it!

Mel - thinking of you today, hope you are okay :) 

Afm - I barely slept last night, my back is bad! I feltvlike crying and we lost an hour too! Baby has also been really quiet, think it's facing the other way so movement is muffled but that's sad because I've felt so much over the past few days so hard to feel hardly anything esp at the weekend! We have greg's brother and girl friend visit later so I hope that I get more movement by then so they can feel it! 

Anyway will be on later no doubt - off to have my full English mmm :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Riding lessons done, now to head to work :( my back is bloody killing and i am not getting and sympathy from anyone here or at work!


----------



## Hann12

BB - lots of sympathy from me as mine is the same :( - hope work goes quick for you


----------



## Blue_bear

Thanks Hann. Just been trying to explain to hubby that it feels like my coxyx (sp!) is bruised, so its like my bum hurts! Very odd pain. Also think i keep sleeping funny as have a pain in the top of my neck. Thought about going to the docs tomorrow but dont expect there is much they can do about it. :shrug:


----------



## Aaisrie

Chris got shouted at for asking for sex this morning as he only had some yesterday morning!


----------



## mummySS

Aaisrie said:


> Chris got shouted at for asking for sex this morning as he only had some yesterday morning!

how are you managing this with hyperemesis, lol. I feel too sick 99% of the time for DH to come anywhere near me :haha:

Hope your days at work go quickly DM and BB. 

Hann, enjoy your fry up. Back pain sounds horrible. hugs x

Sofie, sorry to hear about your crazy day yesterday. You're a great big sis to have helped out like that. Sounds like a few days chilling at your mum's will be just what you and jake need!

Afm - i'm off to Hyde Park to meet some mates. Looks a bit chilly though! It also means getting on the tube which i'm not thrilled about these days, but hey ho... 
:cool:


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry your back is killing you, blue bear and Hann. 

Have fun mummyss!

AFM, I'm working 7am-3pm again today. Can't wait till 3pm. I have a feeling I'll be suckered into going to the in-laws. I just want to sleep.


----------



## Aaisrie

mummyss I'm the same! I hate it! Kissing is worse than the sex though!! I can't stand him covering or being near my mouth... or breathing on me LOL


----------



## mummySS

haha yes actually i guess sex is easier than kissing, don't know if chris drinks a lot but Paul always smells of booze or curry which is just a complete turn off! (even brushing his teeth doesn't get rid of the smell...)


----------



## MrsWez

LOL, Aaisrie. My hubby doesn't dare to kiss me. He knows he only gets what I give him. :haha:

Ladies, I'm dying for a cup of coffee. Do you think it's okay? :coffee:


----------



## Aaisrie

Chris doesn't drink at all, but he loves smelly food... BOKE! LOL 

Coffee is fine, you're only meant to have a little but it's a guideline remember!!


----------



## mummySS

Just posted on your FB wall Wez - the guidance in the UK at least is that it's fine to have 1 cup of filter coffee per day. think this may be different in the US but hey we're all fine! 

If you have instant coffee, the guidance is 2 cups. I normally hate instant but i have switched to this so i can have 2 per day!


----------



## Hann12

Have fun at the park mummy - its beautiful outside so you'll definitely have a nice day!

BB - thats exactly where I have the pain too, slightly more left side than right. I'm seeing a physio and thats not enough to shift it even. I think we have to resign ourselves to no sleep and back pain!

Wez - sorry you have to work, hope you get a nice rest though.

Just had a lovely walk by the river, I love summer!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Just arrived at my mum's and watching the F1!

But I am so tierd I might have to have a nap!

Hope your all well....

:flower:​


----------



## Hann12

Oh by the way - weird question - but I've not lost any hair (on my head) until this week when now I'm noticing hair loss. Just a normal amount pre pregnancy but I didn't think you lost hair until the baby was born. Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks ladies!! The US has strict guidelines on just about everything. I just want a cup.


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann I think anything goes with hair loss during and after pregnancy - generaly rule is that it falls out less until a few months after birth when the whole sodding lot comes out. Yay. But I guess with anything caused by hormone changes, anything goes!

BB - sounds very much like you have SPD like me. If you see your doctor you can be referred to a physiotherapist. I will try and find you a link on ebay for the pelvic brace I have. It's as ugly as sin and not hugely comfortable (you have to wear a vest or a bump band underneath) but I find it does help hold my pelvis together if I am on my feet for a long time. Rest DOES help (i'm afraid!!) so laying down whenever you can just takes the pressure off of it. Also, don't sit with your legs crossed or apart - keep your knees together when you can. If you get sick pay at work, might be worth considering getting signed off sick with it for a while at least. As I said, the rest does help. xxx


----------



## Starry Night

DragonMummy said:


> that really IS quite interesting! Thanks!
> 
> *As for your pelvis rest, I have a tremendous image of it sat in a deck chair with a pair of ray bans on, sucking up a cocktail *
> 
> Am at work and like BB am hugely resenting being up and in an hour earlier. Although thankfully I don't have to teach posh kids to ride (soooo wouldn't have the patience!) but I am in 9's so there is a chance I'll get something vexing....

So now not only has sex abandoned me, it's also getting to enjoy tropical weather and alcoholic beverages??? Life is so cruel. 

I drink decaf coffee anyways so I haven't had to give it up. My coffee maker is packed so I have had to switch to instant. It's not the same but I still like it.

I really feel for you ladies with long shifts. I know I've been on bed rest, but even so, not sure how I could have handled my full-time job while dealing with the hormones (someone would have died) and all the aches and sickness. The lack of sympathy would make it worse. :hugs::hugs:

This evening I'm going out with my friend to a dessert cafe where they specialize in crepes and icecream. I normally upgrade to a Belgian waffle. Yum. My favourite is with vanilla ice cream, brownies, bananas and chocolate sauce. I'll probably go with that as it's the last time I'll get to go before we move.


----------



## DragonMummy

Can I come with you? Sounds immense.... theres not nearly enough places to get pudding over here.... and :rofl: at your tropical pelvis!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and re the working with hormones, I am sooooo rubbish at my job now. If i am talking to an actual victim (as opposed to an idiot) i will be typing away with tears running down my face like someone soft in the head. And if it is someone arsey then I end up pulling a full on hormonal strop into them! arseholes....


----------



## MrsWez

Have a waffle for me Starry. We were worried I would need to be on pelvic rest due to cervical issues. I love to work, I would go stir crazy. Sorry you have to be on bed rest. :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

people keep asking me if i am going to give up work now i have two kids. Er... HELL no. As much as I bitch and moan about my job and going to work in general, it keeps me sane. Just....


----------



## mummySS

Tee hee your lucky pelvis starry! Pmsl...


----------



## BlueViolet

Starry, those waffles sound amazing. Yum! I just had my breakfast and here I am drooling at the thought.:haha: Sorry to hear about your pelvis being on rest. Sounds like it's having fun without you. 

I read that in the second trimester women tend to crave more sex. For me it hasn't changed much. I get a mandatory back rub, so I look forward to it for more than one reason :blush:

Last night the Roses, Wine and Beer event was awesome. We were afraid we were going to be the youngest people there and it would be weird to mingle, but we ended up going in at the same time as a bunch of nursing students did. They were so funny and nice that we hung out with them most of the evening. I was also pleasantly surprised with the food options. It was mostly appetizer type things, cheese and fruit, and mini desserts, but they were really well done. They also had a huge tea selection along with decaf coffee, so I was able to have something too. 

Meanwhile, my husband must have sampled at least 15-20 wines and beers. Some of the servings were very generous. It was funny because I kept seeing wines and champagne that I wanted to try out, so I would make him try them and tell me what they were like. I'm looking forward to having a glass of wine after the birth and it has to be something good. Apparently, some people bring a bottle of champagne to the hospital. The place we're going will even put it in a fridge for you. I think I can wait to have a glass till I get home, but it's certainly tempting.


----------



## Starry Night

Sounds like you had an excellent evening, BlueV! Love that you got DH to try everything you wanted. Way to live vicariously through another!

I'm normally not very good with soirees of any kind as I'm such a decided introvert and bed rest has made me even more anti-social. I feel barely human. ha ha I'm slowly getting around more when my back isn't killing me. I really have been feeling loads better but I still have days where it doesn't take much for me to need to lie down again.


----------



## MrsWez

BV, you're a woman after my own heart. I do the same thing to DH and plan on having a glass of something bubbly when little man is born. I made him do 6 wine tasting (5 wines per tasting) in southern california. Poor guy.


----------



## mummySS

Aah me too Wez and BlueV... Paul and I are incredibly into our wine- last summer we had a driving holiday through France, stopping in little vineyard villages, it was so lovely. The GREAT thing about my pregnancy sickness is that it's completely put me off booze. Otherwise I'd have had serious withdrawal symptoms! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Mummy I'm the same. I had a glass of pink fizz on Valentine's day and just didn't fancy it....

Just did a birth plan on the NHS Choices website. Now just need to print it. Will do that at work tomorrow I think. The whole way through writing it I just couldn't stop crying! F**KING hormones! We are going for the full experience. Baby is going straight on me after delivery. No cleaning or anything. Straight to Mummy (crying again - FFS) and Martin is going to cut the cord. I have also asked if we can have a good look at the placenta. I am going to get my bloody money's worth this time.

i have asked for gas and air and to make sure my cervix is monitored as i definately want an epidural, not just for pain relief but in case it goes tits up again I want to at least be awake for the csec this time. 

I have requested an active labour, with walking around as much as I can with the monitoring, and a birthing ball. I have asked to give birth on all 4's as my cousins (who have 5 babies between 2 of them) have agreed this is the best and easiest way to deliver. So I shall give that a go. 

I know it probably won't go according to plan but I don't care now. I get another go. If I still can't do it then fair play, I tried. But if I can.... OMG! :cloud9:


----------



## Hann12

Wow DM you've done a birthing plan!! Scary! I'll have to think of that some time!
Sounds like a good plan though :) 
Also thanks for the comments on hair, I just worried that its falling out early. 

I normally relish a nice cold glass of wine but not had the urge, I'm sure it will come back once I've given birth though :)

Sounds like we are all having back problems, annoying isn't it?!

Had a really nice day with seeing my husbands younger brother and girlfriend, haven't seen them in ages and its so nice to see them. 
The warm weather is also appealing to my healthy side, this weekend I've walked 11 miles, and rather than have the obligatory roast dinner we are having fish and salad. Summer always makes me eat better thankfully! Only bad thing I've had this weekend is the fry up but hey I can't be good all the time :)

Finally getting some more activity from the little monkey too after 2 quiet days. Must be another growth spurt again!


----------



## DragonMummy

I was keen to do it as there are a LOT of areas that i am very specific about, following on from the cockup that was Harry's birth. his plan was pretty vague. Sophie's is VERY specific!!!


----------



## mummySS

Jeez Han 11 miles! that is something, good for ya. 

That's great you've done a birth plan DM. I didn't know you could do one on the NHS website! cool. 

Afm - My back's in AGONY!! Been sat on a picnic blanket in the park all day, which at the time was fine, but OMG i am suffering for it now. My lower back (just above my buttcrack) is soooo painful. i could barely walk home, had to get paul to walk me back from the station so i could lean on him. arggghh!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh no, poor you! :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry you ladies are having a hard time with your backs. Mine only gets achy at night.

DM, I've put together a little birth plan. Just that I want an epidural, keep my glasses/contacts and keep baby close after birth as I want to breastfeed. That kind of thing. I know when I'm in there it will change as I am a go with the flow kind of girl. 

AFM, made it home and am enjoying some peace and quiet until DH gets here. I work the late shift tomorrow so I get to sleep in.:happydance:


----------



## Clareabell

Evening everyone!! Had a fun little excursion to the hospital today. Hands and feet became swollen and with the increasing blood pressure I was not prepared to take any chances.

My urine showed +4 glucose and +1 protein and instead of going down my blood pressure had crept again :( had my bloods done and looks like I may have the beginning of pre-eclampsia and im seriously hoping that the glucose is more to do with the large bowl of ben and jerrys that I ate at lunch time rather than GD! 

I am also anaemic at the moment and have to go on iron tablets which is fab because I already B12 deficient and have to have regular injections for that too. Back to hospital on Tuesday to have my blood pressure monitored again as apparently when the bottom number gets to 90 they will have to treat me, at the moment is 85 but has been creeping up every few days by 2-3. :(

DM - I also didnt know that you could do birth plans on NHS websites. Good to know as I have no idea what to write and could do with some pointers and direction. Oh saw your comments on the bf thread in 2nd tri. LOL!!!!!

Mummy - Glad you had a nice time at the park, sorry your back is playing up!! These babies are beginning to play havoc with our bodies ;)

Hann sounds like you have had a good weekend, unfortunately come rain, sun or snow I still love to eat the crap!! :)

Wez - Yay for some alone time, as much as I love DH I love being on my own and having some space!!! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

:D

HERE is the link to the birth plan thing. I guess any country could use it, it's just a guideline thing. But it's very useful. I have kept it quite open in that i have planned for most outcomes but I have made it quite clear that I want us to be fully prepared for a csec so that I don't have to be knocked out again. And that this time, I want to be the first person to hold my baby. If it goes tits up M can hold her but nobody else is to meet her until I have. I would recommend you ALL put that in your plans as there is nothing worse than your bloody mother in law crowing to everyone that she met your baby before you did :dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and as for the BF thread, no pun intended but they get RIGHT on my tits!


----------



## MrsWez

I used this site. https://www.birthplan.com/create-birth-plan/ as I found it was the easiest and let me add things and print it.


----------



## emzeebob

im the unlucky one that cant really say much about my birth plan just wat happens after, due to me having sever panic disorder my mat dr, my phys and my midwife are trying to cum up with a plan to reduce me panicking, i have sed i dont want a c-section unless its necessary though,


----------



## BlueViolet

I got a binder from the hospital where the birthing center is and there is a form I can use for a birth plan. I think I might wait until I go to the birthing class to fill it out, but I know that I want as few interventions as possible. I would also like to hold my baby right away and would like to even postpone the eye drops for 30 min so she can look up at me without cloudy vision. I would like my husband to cut the cord, but he doesn't want to. He said he wants to leave it to the professionals. I have a feeling once I'm in labor and I ask him to do it, he won't argue with me. The birth center also gives a choice whether I want the baby in my room or in the nursery or a mixture of the two. I would definitely want the baby in the room to BF and bond. The nurses can come in to take care of her if needed. Of course, not everything goes according to plan, so I'm trying to be open-minded while hoping for the best :)


----------



## Tor81

SK, yep your bump has definitely grown, looking good! Can't believe your sister is causing you all this stress when you're nearly 6 months pregnant, is she the wild child of the family?

BV, well done on the freebies. And how did you get on with the body pillow at night?

DM, wow can't believe the resemblance between Dragon & Tiger, how lovely! :) And thanks for the link to the birthing plan, I need to start thinking about mine.

Jenni, hope you enjoyed the races. Audrey looks so cute as a fairy, and you & your DH look pretty sharp too.

Starry, glad you enjoyed your shower. *I'm not an expert but I thought the latest advice was to only BF for 4 months? And that dessert cafe sounds amazing, I want a waffle with all those toppings now!

Mel, the NCT sale sounds good, I cab imagine how funny the queue to pregnant women was!

Clare, congrats on getting the nursery painted, looking forward to seeing pics when you get the furniture all in.

Will update on me tomorrow as I'm practically asleep writing this already!

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

I keep putting off my birth plan, but all this talk about it makes me feel like I should do it! I had an entire hospital one all drawn up for months, but now I need to change the whole thing because I'll be giving birth at a freestanding birthing center. I'm having enough trouble just trying to figure out Katie's middle name atm though!

In other news, this is like the sixth day I've been sick. I'm miserable! It's incredibly slow to leave me. Thankfully baby has been very active to keep me mentally peaceful that she's okay.


----------



## BlueViolet

SB, hope you feel better! It must be miserable not to be able to take much for it. Are you drinking tea with honey? It always makes me feel better, even though it's not medicine.


----------



## SugarBeth

Yep, I've drank so much tea with honey the past week that it's starting to turn my stomach! I've also been going through popsicles and soup like crazy. Nothing is helping though! 

The one brightside to the sickness is that my husband was home yesterday taking care of me and decided to finish up the nursery. I put up a bunch of pictures HERE. We had a crazy time with the vinyl lettering but I love the look of it!


----------



## BlueViolet

It looks really cute :)


----------



## Starry Night

My current birth plan: have healthy baby full term. Want to spring the extra bucks for a private room (hope Dh's new benefits cover most of that). Want an epidural and to hold baby naked on tummy once he's here. I have yet to ask dh if he wants to cut the cord or not. I'm leaving that entirely up to him. The one I feel most strongly about is holding the baby right away. I keep getting visions of him finally coming out and the nurses whisking him away. Those few minutes will feel like an eternity! With all I've gone through I'm going to want to make sure for myself that he's here and OK.


----------



## Annamumof2

how do you know if you have SPD?

my hips have been hurting me on and off along with my back and when they get bad it affects my walking sometimes and my hips feel sore.... im thinking of going to see a doctor today if i can about it as i have mentioned about this alot of times to the midwives and they havent said a thing about it.


----------



## curlew

Morning

Just a quick post from me. Had a very busy weekend but now the back room is clear - woo hoo. DH is hoping to start the prep work on the walls tonight as he is home early from work this afternoon.

Had a big tidy up of the loft and DH found all my boxes of baby stuff so I now have loads of blankets, sheets and linen for the babies room to wash which will be lovely to do when we get a sunny day. Not doing it this week though as need to get ready for going on holiday first!!

Bought an avent electric breast pump yesterday as Mothercare had them reduced to £71. I have a manual one but it was a pain in the tail to use so insisted on having an electric one this time. It's the first thing we have really bought for the baby as we have most stuff so it was quite exciting lol. Think we have seen the cot and changer we want in mothercare and a matress on Kiddicare which is almost the same but significantly cheaper. However we will wait til we have been to the baby show before ordering it. 

Anyway off to work. Will catch up on all the posts later. have a good day.


----------



## kelzyboo

Just a quick post as the little munchkin is off school today, she's not been herself all weekend shes being quiet and clingy and its just not her, only time i get hugs is when she's ill :haha:

Happy V-Day to me :happydance: and all the other ladies celebrating today!!

Going to attempt to do a V-Day bump pic today, not sure when i'll find time though, i will do one with my tubigrip and bump support belt and one without so you can see the massive difference, they're seriously uncomfortable but they do give the illusion of a lovely bump :cloud9: without them i just look fatter than i did before lol!

I did my birth plan ages ago, mostly involves no intervention and baisically no touching me unless they have to lol i do not want a repeat of my last birth but i may have to have a section so i'm not really sure whats happening there yet. If i can i really want to try for a natural, active (as much as my pelvis allows lol) birth but i will accept it if i can't, don't want anymore damage! My mum thinks i'm crazy but i really don't want to miss the labour and birth :wacko: lol i may be crazy!! x x


----------



## melissasbump

Morning everyone

Hann, Sounds like you have had a lovely weekend, 11 miles! wow! 

Starry, the desert cafe sounds amazing, wish we had places like that here!

BV Sounds like a great night at the wine and beer event, even though you couldnt have either! 

DM, your birthplan is impressive! i admit to being completely thick about these things but i guess having been through it before and in the way that you did, its no wonder you have definate ideas about it.

Mummy and BB, sorry your backs are bad, i get it in phases but not nearly as bad as you and others appear to. Mummy hows your sickness these days?

Clare, so sorry you ended up in hospital! That doesnt sound any fun, have you been signed off work for longer? must look after yourself! Do the iron tablets give you any side effects? ive heard the liquid is sometimes easier. big :hugs: to you 

Tor hope you had a good weekend, tiredness sucks!

SB, Sorry you have been so sick, its no fun. but good that baby has been active! And lovely nursery pics!

Anna, sorry i dont know anything about SPD, luckily not something ive suffered from yet!

Curlew, sounds like you had a productive weekend and great that the nursery is getting started now!

Kelzy, happy V day! its a great milestone isnt it?! 

Well im knackered, been working lates all weekend and really takes it out of me, its the travelling to and from rather than the actual job, i think that will be the undoing of me when it comes to leaving for mat leave though still determined to stick it out to 38 weeks at the mo!

Yesterday morning was up early to to visit my nan at the crematoriam with my grandad and mum, it was very hard, but nice in a way, we took some flowers and mum read a few words that were said at the funeral which were beautiful.
Last night when i was at work OH put up the nursery border, mirror and curtain pole, its really looking like a nursery now!

Im now off work till Sat now which is nice, not a lot going on today, waiting in for the delivery of blackout material for my nursery blinds then gonna pop down sainsburys for some bargins hopefully!
Tomorrow got to take the car in for a service which is a bit of a drag! gotta be up at stupid o clock to get it to Ipswich for 8, in rush hour that wont be much fun. 
Have been getting pains in the backs of my lower legs and really painful cramps, am putting it down to the fact i have been wearing those sketchers shape up trainers and comfey as they are they do work your legs out so i think i need to take a couple of days off from them! Lol and to think i used to be fairly fit! 


Hope everyone has good days xx:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Anna I have SPD and had it with H x


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Anna I have SPD and had it with H x

is that what i have hun? because my hips are hurting me everytime i move and my bottom of my back is hurting to and every time i walk i have to walk very very slow because it feels so sore on my hips...


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone! 

Hope you all had a good weekend, although I know some of you have been having a hard time :hugs: Mel and SB.

I haven't thought about a birth plan properly so will have a look today I think.

I have a question that is shameful for someone who has already had one but- Can I have an epidural without it being too strong so I can still walk around?

I had one with Holly but I couldn't even move my knees up by myself and I want to be able to move around in labour but am so scared that if I don't have one and need a c-section I'll have to be knocked out...

Sorry for the dumbass question.......

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

SB am LOVING the pictures. I like the lettering too - am tempted to get something similar for Baby's room. They look lovely!


----------



## DragonMummy

Annamumof2 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Anna I have SPD and had it with H x
> 
> is that what i have hun? because my hips are hurting me everytime i move and my bottom of my back is hurting to and every time i walk i have to walk very very slow because it feels so sore on my hips...Click to expand...

could be - I find the pain is quite sharp on either side of my coccyx. i think it's worse this time round as I actually cracked my coccyx a few years ago (fell down some stairs, smacking my arse on every one on the way down!!) but walking does make it worse.


----------



## DragonMummy

Doodles apparently yes - you will prob need to check with your hospital but I know it is definately possible x


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle not all hospitals do it, I know mine doesn't


----------



## Annamumof2

DM - i have been waiting for a doctors appointment... will i need to have crutchs or something?


----------



## DragonMummy

they'll prob refer you to a physiotherapist who will assess you. They can give you painkillers (i generally take 2 cocodamol at night as otherwise turning over hurts like fek!) a brace and/or crutches x


----------



## kelzyboo

SB, your nursery is fantastic x

I have SPD too, when you've been refered to a physiotherapist Anna i would recomend the support brace not the tubigrip, the tubigrip makes no difference and while the brace doesn't help my pain i deffinately feel the support as soon as i put it on, seriously the difference it makes is brilliant!!

Apparently the next step for me is bedrest but when i had this with DD they were not recomending rest at all, now they are and it confuses me lol Certainly won't be doing bedrest since i feel worse when i've been in bed, have to wake up earlier so i can spend 30 mins to an hour just getting out of bed!! xx


----------



## Blue_bear

I text my MW about my back this morning and she is referring me for physio. She said to take paracetamol for the pain or see the GP for stronger painkillers. I just hate taking tablets though, i know they are safe for bubs otherwise we wouldnt be given them but still it plays on my mind alot!

She also said that i should maybe think about taking my mat leave early because my job is on my feet :S Or at least getting signed off for a rest. Trouble is because i am part time i dont think i get sick pay?

Tesco have got baby deals on too, just picked up another cot sheet as i cant seem to find a fitted one which fits my mattress! At £2.66 i decided to risk it. They have also got swaddles for £6 odd for anyone thats going to give it a try.


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! 

Anna - hope you speak to dr. Might just be a bad back if you are lucky! 

BB - did you see the £6 swaddles online? Hope the physio helps, mine is okay the one I see but I still have a permanently bad back! 

Mummyss - found a yoga place by moorgate, if you worked in the office we could have gone together! 

SB - photos are lovely!

Must post my 24 week v day bump, I am looking big! 

Mel - deeply jealous if you being off work! I just worked out I have 44 days left! Got to do the next 3 weeks, then have 17 days off, then work one short week, three normal weeks, one week off, then 3 short weeks then mat leave at 37 weeks! Can't wait! 
I was going to get tone up trainers but maybe big now! 

Doodle - hope champneys was lovely! No idea on epi sorry :(

At work bored as ever! Need stuff to look at on Internet - send me some ideas! Back is annoying me too today. I wish it was mat leave time now!!


----------



## DragonMummy

BB speak to your boss. Where I work we get full pay when off sick, full or part time so you need to find out where you stand. They should certainly be doing risk assessments regularly to make changes to accomodate your condition!


----------



## Blue_bear

Hmmm yeah may have to have a chat with him. The other girls i work with are bloody crap, assistant managers included. I was in agony yesterday and all they kept saying was 'oh well, you've only an hour left....' Grrrr yes an hour of crippling pain, geeee thanks! Lol.

Ive just been making flapjacks :) Oats are a superfood so figured they are good for us...right....:)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Wow I am in the 3rd Tri tomorrow!

Scary stuff!

:flower:​


----------



## melissasbump

bit random but if anyone needs pet insurance just got mine through Asda and if you go through captain cash website you get a £20 asda gift card. Worth doing i thought! 
Has anyone else got swollen feet already or is it just me? not in pain or anything but shoes/sandals that used to fit me are rubbing like mad and they just look puffy!


----------



## melissasbump

OOh BB i may go make some flapjacks too! x


----------



## BlueViolet

Bb, flapjacks sound yummy! Much better than my bagel. 

Mel, I read that swollen feet is one of the pregnancy symptoms. I've been wearing big boots, so I haven't noticed if I have swelling. I read that in some cases you go up a shoe size. 

Bb, hope you manage to take some time off from your job. I can't imagine standing and running around for that long. 

Anna, hope your back feels better and that the doctors figure something out. 

Hann, here is a website for killing time: 

https://howaboutorange.blogspot.com/search/label/time-wasters

I like the color personality test and the fashion IQ test.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all the ladies with SPD. I have some sharp pains in my lower back but I've always had a "weak spot" there (inherited from dear momma) along with a previous hip injury. So I figure my pains are regular pregnancy pains enhanced by those injuries. I hope you all get the treatments you need and find some relief. :hugs:

I finally took another bump photo -- first since 14 weeks -- may have to post it later. I'm HUGE now. ha ha!

Does anyone else get a hard stomach? I'm wondering if it's BH but I had it for pretty much two days straight. It didn't hurt in any way and I could hardly call it uncomfortable. It was just hard with the occasional ache or pinching feeling along my side. It went away the moment I laid down but came back if I stood for more than 30 seconds. Baby is still moving regularly so I'm not letting myself get too concerned. I've also decided to put myself back on bed rest this week, increase my water intake and go back to eating healthy (I have REALLY slipped the past two weeks :blush:).


----------



## Aaisrie

V DAY BUMP!!!!!!! Can't believe some of you are 3rd tri tomorrow!!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/24weeks.jpg


----------



## Blue_bear

Its pretty shocking but i dont have any photos of me since being pregnant, not even just of my bump. Really must get round to taking some before its too late!

All this talk of birth plans has had me thinking. I looked at the NHS website one, and im ashamed to say i have no idea what to write for half of it! Might have to leave it till next MW appt and insist she goes through it with me. 

Hubby is cooking risotto for dinner.....smells amazing. I love that he is a chef sometimes!!


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats to those reaching the 3rd tri or V-Day

Cute bump Aaisrie! Love your hair.

AFM, It's not exactly a great pic of me as I am in my PJs but this one is from last night. Ignore the cat tail in the lower left corner.

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/DSCF5252-1.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

BB I didn't even write a birth plan for my DD, I just told Chris and Patricia that I didn't want pain relief and what I did want and they were able to speak on my behalf [which was a good thing because I was mute!]


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks for everyone's comments on the nursery! I'm so excited. I can't wait until we get the glider in there, because I spend so much time right now sitting in the middle of the floor just looking at it and trying to imagine a little baby in the room! It's definitely my favorite part of the house, and it's also the only room that's immaculate!

I woke up today feeling terrible, barely able to breathe and feeling so congested and sore. Thankfully within two hours of waking up and walking around, it all calmed down and now I'm finally feeling better! Which is really good because today was the day I had to call my doctor if it wasn't getting better. It's such a relief to not feel quite as sick as I have been the last week. Thanks for all the well wishes!

I think I may try to pack a few things into my hospital bag today. I have little things to go in there, like a bikini top and a pair of pajama pants to go home in. I'm aiming to have most of it done by 30 weeks. 

Can't believe many of us are in third tri this week! I'm a bit resistant, not really looking forward to progressing to the next tri on Thursday! All of these baby shows are starting to feel so real now.


----------



## BlueViolet

Eve and Wez, great bumps! :) 

SB, I can relate. It is all starting to feel very real now. I remember a few months ago thinking the baby shower is so far away and now it's in a few weeks. Looking at all the tiny clothes in the nursery is also helping. And then there's the increased kicking. The other night I had a tough time falling asleep because she was kicking so hard. She was trying to make a break for it. 

I just finished 30min of the yoga video and took a shower and I'm feeling more human. I made a nice cup of tea and I'm going to sit down and prepare for the class I'm teaching tonight. I'm trying to get my energy up because Wed. I'm babysitting all day and then I have tutoring until late. I didn't have the heart to say no to the babysitting after all the freebies I got from my friend, but I know I'm going to be exhausted and ready to crash afterwards. I respect the ladies working full-time right now. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## Hann12

BV - What yoga dvd are you doing?

SB - I agree its all going fast but i'm loving the thought of not working so thats driving the count down. Can't wait to see the baby too! 

So for anyone able to get to London a few of us are looking to meet up on the 10th April (Sunday) at 1pm in Hyde Park (location may be altered if its a nasty day). If anyone wants to come along it would be great to see you :)

So glad to be home from work!!


----------



## SugarBeth

I definitely hear you about the increased kicking! My baby barely ever stops! I seriously have no idea when she sleeps. While I was sick I'd be up all day and night and so was she, kicking away. Today she seems pretty convinced that if she tries hard enough, she can headbutt her way through my stomach. It's been going on for like an hour, and there's this big hard spot slightly raised that keeps popping up. I tried to tell her that it won't work, but she doesn't listen. lol

I'm starting to get really anxious about not having any baby clothing, still need everything for baths, a crib mattress, and two pages more of things. That doesn't even include all the things I need for labor at a birth center! I'm going to work on my birth plan today, just because not having one makes me feel nervous. It's crazy how much there is to do in pregnancy! I also have to start reading up on breastfeeding, which I haven't even begun.


----------



## Hann12

BV - What yoga dvd are you doing?

SB - I agree its all going fast but i'm loving the thought of not working so thats driving the count down. Can't wait to see the baby too! 

So for anyone able to get to London a few of us are looking to meet up on the 10th April (Sunday) at 1pm in Hyde Park (location may be altered if its a nasty day). If anyone wants to come along it would be great to see you :)

So glad to be home from work!!


----------



## mummySS

Hi everyone. 

As Hann says, it would be great to meet in london for any of us that can make it. I'm in!!

Hann, that's a shame about the yoga classes - that would have been really fun to go together! FYI, i got the Tara Lee yoga DVD and the Davina Mcall Pre & Post Pregnancy workout DVD. Haven't tried either of them yet but i'll let you know how they go! I love Davina's normal workout DVD so hopefully i'll like this one. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0012KSDG0/ref=oss_product

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Davina-Pre...ef=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1301336754&sr=1-1 

SB - glad you're feeling a bit better, the past week sounds horrid! I love your nursery, it looks beautiful :)

Eve and Wez - very nice bumps! 

AFM my back is feeling better today, so i'm hoping it was just from sitting on the ground rather than the onset of SPD... I had a nice bath before bedtime so that seemed to help. 

x


----------



## mummySS

melissasbump said:


> Mummy hows your sickness these days?

Thanks for asking hun. I seem to have stopped throwing up (touch wood), but still feel nauseous a lot, and still have a funny relationship with food, ie lots of weird aversions (which, as a previous foodie, is very odd). 

How's yours, are you still taking your meds? I never took the meds my doc gave me as i figured i'd just ride it through, but for you it sounds like it was absolutely necessary. 

ps glad your nan's 1 year anniversary thing went well! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

SB - I still have pages and pages of items to get as well. I don't have any bathing items or actual outfits (just sleepers/pjs). It's overwhelming, isn't it? Babies need a lot of junk! And congrats on reaching 3rd tri!

Aaisrie & Mrs Wez - lovely bumps! Aaisrie, love the red hair! I wish I could pull something like that off. Congrats on V-day!

Here's my latest bump:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN9375_2.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummySS

lovely bump starry! and pretty top too.


----------



## Blue_bear

Oooh a meet up. how exciting! Who is attending so far?


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry - sounds like BH's - I sometimes get a mad surge of breathlessness with mine too when my tummy goes rigid! Is mad....

Eve - looking beautiful! That's a perfect looking bump. You look very well considering you've been chucking your guts up for 6 months!

BB - I did a MEAN chorizo risotto the other night. I scoffed down two helpings! Yummah..... Make sure you get a load of bump photos. I only have 2 of Harry Bump and it's devastating that I don't have the reminder as you soon forget! If you want, i don't mind talking you through the birth plan. Not saying I know everything (quite far from it) but it might help to discuss it with someone who's done it before.... sort of :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

wez - lovely bump hun, nice pants ;)

starry - another nice bump and love that top!


----------



## SugarBeth

Thrilled to hear I'm not alone, Starry! I knew there'd be a lot of stuff to get, but now it definitely does feel overwhelming! I'm not sure how I got so far behind, I starting buying for baby in first trimester! Then when second hit, we just worked on the furniture and now I realize that we definitely fell behind everyone and we have so much to catch up on.


----------



## Aaisrie

sleepers and pjs are what they'll spend most of their time in for the first 2 months at least!! It seems like you need more, you'll find you won't use half the stuff!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks DM, I'm trying my best not to look like death!! I feel like death, my insides are doing crazy somersaults eugh probably because I've had the tumbledryer on - for some reason it's one of the worst smells in the world to my HG - TUMBLEDRYER SMELL.... *bokes*

Starry & Wez lovely bumps!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, I've been doing this video and I've enjoyed it. I will admit I never made it to the full 50 some minutes, but so far so good. It's got adaptations for the 2nd and the 3rd trimesters and it's fairly gentle. 

https://www.amazon.com/Prenatal-Yog...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301339600&sr=1-1-catcorr 

Starry, great bump pic! :)


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> wez - lovely bump hun, nice pants ;)
> 
> starry - another nice bump and love that top!

I get hot at night. :blush:


----------



## Hann12

BB - me, Mel, Mummyss and Freckles are confirmed for 10th - would be great if you could come!


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl @ Wez


Eve, the tumble drier smell made me heave too! Weird how nature works :dohh:


----------



## emzeebob

ive had enough of acid reflux, its day and nite, cant sleep at all, and just feel sick with it all the time nothing is touching it, aggg anyway on a good note its my v-day tomoro yay


----------



## MrsWez

SB, sorry your still not feeling well, really cute nursery!! 

Cute bump, Starry!! love your top.


----------



## DragonMummy

Watching OBEM. Not just welling up but PROPERLY sobbing at the triplet birth.....


The other dad is getting on my wick. He needs HIS mum with him for the birth to help HIM! And was complaining about the ordeal of TTC when they got knocked up on the first month!


----------



## Hann12

What pages were you all giving advice on what to pack in the hospital bag? I wrote it down and now can't find my list! Stupid!


----------



## melissasbump

mummySS said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Mummy hows your sickness these days?
> 
> Thanks for asking hun. I seem to have stopped throwing up (touch wood), but still feel nauseous a lot, and still have a funny relationship with food, ie lots of weird aversions (which, as a previous foodie, is very odd).
> 
> How's yours, are you still taking your meds? I never took the meds my doc gave me as i figured i'd just ride it through, but for you it sounds like it was absolutely necessary.
> 
> ps glad your nan's 1 year anniversary thing went well! :hugs:Click to expand...

Im similar to you, although i tend to have a sicky/bile/flem thing 1st thing when i wake up, but as long as i have breakfast fairly quick after that i dont get any more. Im still taking a tablet a day though the doc the other day says that maybe i should try and half the tablet which i did once. 
It was necessary in the fact that i could function that day or not, its probably more in my head now though!
Like you though i have a funny relationship with food at the mo, stuff i used to love i cant bear the thought of (Milk can literally make me throw up at the thought! 
Getting better but now its the heartburn and the swollen feet, oh and did i mention the piles at the mo too? lol

xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Not having a very good day at all, didn't get time to do my bump pic but i will try again tomorrow!! Abbie's not well at all, took her to the doctors and her glands are swollen in her neck and tummy, they've done a swab but said its probably viral, poor thing! Last week before easter holidays aswell, i'm sure she times it!! Glad she's getting it out of the way now though, we're going away for the weekend next week kind of a last holiday just the two of us before baby makes 3 lol Looking forward to spending time with her and i hope shes better before then!

So thats me, having internet troubles so i can't catch up properly but i will do asap, hope everyones doing good xxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Emzee - Gaviscon liquid may resemble snot but it does help. Ive literally been swigging it from the bottle if i have been bad through the night. Not that i advise doing this of course :S

Hann - I would LOVE to come to the meet up but.....having literally only been to London about 5 times in my whole life i just wont be able to do it! I do not know my way around what so ever and get a bit over whelmed by it all. I can do it with my hubby because he just leads me around everywhere! He will most likely be at work though, i will update as soon as i know any different though. Gutted :(


----------



## DragonMummy

oh christ knows, Hann!! ENORMOUS KNICKERS! That was my contribution. :D


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> oh christ knows, Hann!! ENORMOUS KNICKERS! That was my contribution. :D

"quote from DM" Big pants but not disposable, stock up at Primani or Spazda on BLACK ones. "unquote" :dohh:


----------



## Hann12

Thats funny! I found a link to a list so not to worry.

Has anyone got a movement mat or nappy monitor? Just been looking at them but not sure which to get....

BB thats a shame that you don't think you can come :( If you get a train to London one of us might be able to meet you at a train station and guide you in on the tubes as an option? Think so far we are all coming from different ends of London


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, I think you originally posted this list and I copied it along with other stuff in a word document...yes, I'm a nerd :) 

"Before baby is born - Labour Bag or Bag for Mum

Nighties - 1 for giving birth in and 2 more to change into
Knickers! - And loads of them
Maternity Pads - Apparently you can lose blood for days
Slippers - Incase you want to walk around the hospital
Towel - For showering
Toiletries - For showering and hygine
Breast Pads &#8211; A lot of these!!
Nursing Bra - If breast feeding
Stash of Chocolate!
Magazines
Camera!
Change of clothes

Before baby is born - Baby Bag or Hospital Bag

Short sleeve baby grow - I'd take a few of these
Long sleeve baby grow - Again a few of these
Nappies - Alot of these!
Socks or Booties
Bibs
Hat
Scratch Mits
Bottle - If not breast feeding
Dummies
An Outfit - To travel home in

For After the Baby is born - The Essentials

Moses Basket / Bassinet - Upto 6 months
Pram / Travel System - If you drive I would suggest a Travel System
Steriliser & Bottles - Electric or Microwavable
Bibs, Hats, Scratch Mittens, Baby Grows, Socks, Booties, Outfits, Blankets, Towel & Flanel.
Baby Bath
Nappy Holder
Nappy Disposal
Blanket for the Moses Basket/Bassinet
Changing Mats
Travel Changing bag - for pram
Dummies
Baby Monitor
Temperature measurer - To check the room you are in is at a good temp for baby"


----------



## MrsWez

Oh, DM. I could have posted the PJs are normally wear. You're lucky I put on a shirt!

Mel and SS, sorry you ladies are still having a tough time. I find that if eat small frequent meals it really helps. I still take Zofran every few days but I'm feeling good lately.


----------



## BlueViolet

I've also been looking at the WebMD website:

https://www.webmd.com/baby/guide/what-to-buy-pregnancy


----------



## MrsWez

Good find, thanks BV


----------



## Tor81

SB, your nursery is looking fabulous! Love the words. :)

Happy V Day Kelzy!

Anna, hope you get a doc appointment soon & that it's not SPD you've got.

Hann, 44 days of work will fly by (hopefully!), I want to put a countdown on my desk but think it'll look a bit unprofessional!!

BB, definitely talk to your boss about being more flexible, if you ask about sick pay hopefully that'll get him thinking he's better off keeping you working for longer and will hopefully be more lenient.

SK, 3rd Tri sounds SO scary!

Eve, great bump pic, and your hair always looks so good in your photos.

Wez & Starry, you've got great bumps too, I'm so jealous.

MummySS, thanks for the exercise DVD recommendations, think I will get one.

Back from Center Parcs, had great time but definitely worn myself out. Going to stay home tomorrow, we're so busy at work but I'm worried if I overdo it I won't make it to the end of the week when deadlines are even tighter. I've got a really heavy conscience about it though, feel like I'm pulling a naughty sicky. :(

xx


----------



## mummySS

MrsWez said:


> Mel and SS, sorry you ladies are still having a tough time. I find that if eat small frequent meals it really helps. I still take Zofran every few days but I'm feeling good lately.

Thanks Wez and Mel. Just imagine once we've had the babies, and NOT feeling sick! it's going to be amazing. I've forgotten what that's like. Bet you have too Eve! I am worried i'm going to pile on the pounds as i'll be so excited on what i can eat :haha:

Oh and cheers for reposting the hospital list guys! I have saved that page into my internet faves. 

DM, i was also blubbing through OBEM. The triplets, bless them. And how odd was the other guy with his bezzie mate mum?! he was really annoying! That baby was adorable though.


----------



## amand_a

Hello everyone, Ive been trying to keep up with everything just short on time for posting.

Im sorry so many of you are having back related problems, I thought mine was bad from my car accident but it appears I have nothing on you ladies.

Mel swelling is pretty normal as long as it doesn't cause you pain, is not uneven (one leg more than the other) and is not accompanied by protein in your urine. Just keep an eye on it and your medical people should do the same.
I blew up like a balloon from about 20 weeks with DD and did have a little pre eclampsia scare but it was just me and high BP.

AFM Had an ultrasound on my leg on Friday to see why I'm only getting swelling in one leg, doctor couldn't see any clots so it looks like I'm just weird. Back to the doctors today to get the results and DD needs her 18mo needle:cry:

Matilda spent her first full night in her big girl bed last night! Only had to pick her up off the floor once, so I thought we did pretty well. Hopefully If I can get her settled in there this week I can start making her old room a little more boyish. Not allowed to paint the walls as DH is a stick in the mud but will be on the look out for some wall stickers ans bits.

Am I the only one who is thoroughly excited about the prospect of labour? Things are going so slowly now I just want to give birth to my baby. I guess I feel a lot better about it this time and am looking forward to a very different experience.

off to do a heap of laundry, whilst we have a freak warm day!


----------



## emzeebob

i love obem- "a chuff like a wizards sleeve " lol


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm still on the zofran daily and still want to die most days!! A friend of mine who had HG said she put on all her baby weight AFTER she gave birth because she could suddenly enjoy food again!! So far I've gained 7lb this pregnancy but I haven't had a vomiting cycle in few weeks..

Tor my hair is getting washed about once a week maybe less!!!! Washing it makes me feel more sick!


----------



## DragonMummy

BlueViolet said:


> DM, I think you originally posted this list and I copied it along with other stuff in a word document...yes, I'm a nerd :)
> 
> "Before baby is born - Labour Bag or Bag for Mum
> 
> have 2 bags - one for the assumption that you will give birth and spend one night in hospital, a second one with extra outfits, nappies, toiletries etc in case of longer stay. You CANNOT rely on DH to go home and fetch the required items!
> 
> Nighties - 1 for giving birth in and 2 more to change into I gave birth in one of DH's old tshirts - good call as it was completely ruined. Lovely soft pyjamas for afterwards
> 
> Knickers! - And loads of them get the biggest all cotton black ones you can get. DO NOT get the disposable ones - they are just wrong on every level and it's actually cheaper to get a 5 pack of cotton briefs from asda. black is essential - you will bleed lots and there may be leaks
> 
> Maternity Pads - Apparently you can lose blood for days that's bollocks. I lost blood for nearly EIGHT WEEKS! i used slimline nighttime towels as I found maternity pads very bulky and I imagine they would irritate stitches
> 
> Slippers - Incase you want to walk around the hospital or just slipper socks if space is at a premium in your bag
> 
> Towel - For showering
> Toiletries - For showering and hygine get some lovely shower gel but they suggest not getting something too perfumed so baby gets used to your smell. On that theory I would suggest packing your usual shampoo conditioner toothpaste deodorant etc so baby can smell "normal" you
> 
> Breast Pads &#8211; A lot of these!! you don't get through too many of these til your milk comes in at 4 days. colustrum doesn't leak that much.
> 
> Nursing Bra - If breast feeding you'll probably want a wire free bra even if youre not BF'ing as the milk will still come in and the wires will irritate.
> 
> Stash of Chocolate! I bought some kid-sized bottles of water in my second bag as hospital water tastes of chlorine. Or a small bottle of squash as they do give you a jug of water. cereal bars are great for during labour as you get a good bit of energy from them
> 
> Magazines lots of! and puzzle books. you'll be surprised how bored you can get and it helps you resist the urge to keep waking the baby up. trust me, you'll want to! :rofl:
> 
> Camera! and batteries!
> 
> Change of clothes - in your second bag. soft clothes as you'll be sore and stiff. joggers, baggy tshirts. nobody is looking at you - you have a newborn. nobody is going to look at you for several years now!
> 
> 
> Before baby is born - Baby Bag or Hospital Bag
> 
> Short sleeve baby grow - I'd take a few of these one in your first bag, 3 or 4 in the second
> 
> Long sleeve baby grow - Again a few of these again one in the first bag, 3 or 4 in the second
> 
> Nappies - Alot of these! about half a dozen in the first bag, 2 dozen in the second
> Socks or Booties won't need it if theyre in onesies
> 
> Bibs won't need a bib for ages yet - just use muslins
> 
> Hat
> Scratch Mits it's easier if you get onesies with fold over mitts if you can as the buggers don't stay on
> 
> Bottle - If not breast feeding speak to the unit to see what sterilising they offer as you might need to bring a steriliser too!
> 
> Dummies
> 
> An Outfit - To travel home in a babygrow will do - just pick a cute one ;)
> 
> For After the Baby is born - The Essentials
> 
> Moses Basket / Bassinet - Upto 6 months
> Pram / Travel System - If you drive I would suggest a Travel System i drive, i've chosen a pram - I hated my travel system!! also BIM that you're not supposed to keep baby in a car seat for too long so if you're pushing around lots then a pram is better for baby's back
> 
> Steriliser & Bottles - Electric or Microwavable
> 
> Bibs, Hats, Scratch Mittens, Baby Grows, Socks, Booties, Outfits, Blankets, Towel & Flanel. baby towels are very cute but aren't actually very good at wrapping right round a baby - i ended up giving up with them and just using fluffy bath towels as he was getting cold
> 
> Baby Bath don't bother if money is tight - bath or sink or washing up bowl do just as well!
> 
> Nappy Holder pointless - only bother if you really want to match the nursery but it's just a faff filling it up and getting the bloody things out. We just ended up with the packed of nappies on the window sill. MUCH easier!
> 
> Nappy Disposal also pointless. They stink, theyre a bugger to empty and theyre expensive to refill. This time I am just using nappy sacks then taking them out to the bin once a day. much easier and more hygeinic.
> 
> Blanket for the Moses Basket/Bassinet 2 cellular blankets for the baskets, get a fleece one for your pram as well
> 
> Changing Mats if you don't need one for an actual changing unit, you will probably already have about 4 free travel ones from baby magazines and baby clubs in supermarkets! I know i do....
> 
> Travel Changing bag - for pram get one you like - it will be with you for over 2 years!
> 
> Dummies i was very anti dummy. I hated them. they saved my life.... Harry was using me as a dummy and I just wasn't getting ANY sleep! Even if you are vehemently opposed to them, get a couple just in case. You never know.
> 
> Baby Monitor
> 
> Temperature measurer - To check the room you are in is at a good temp for baby most baby monitors have one built in"



don't think that was me - my list is a million times shorter than that!!! I shall annotate with my (probably unrequired) thoughts :D

Also I want to add on for general purchases....

Ear thermometer (under tongue ones a nightmare with babies, forehead strips too vague)
nail scissors
muslin cloths - I have about 20!
baby wipes
sudocrem
gripe water
calpol
ashton and parsons teething powders (pure voodoo)

pack baby's blanket in your hospital bag too otherwise he will be wrapped up in one that smells all hospitally.


----------



## MrsWez

Poor, Aaisrie. I've gained at total of 8 so far myself. I would like to blame it on my pancake cravings.


----------



## DragonMummy

8lbs is pretty good, Wez! i might jump on the scales at some point this week if I remember.... might not though!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and to say about dummies - if you're taking them to the hospital [and you should!] make sure they're open... I didn't take any... Saraya comfort sucked on me all night [think horrendously raw nipples] and when mum grabbed some at the shop the next morning the nurses wouldn't open the packet [it was a stupid one you needed to cut open!] because it can interfere with BF!!!!! Dummies saved my sanity and caused no probs for me personally BF.

Wez if I don't hit a vomiting cycle I will probably gain more!


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl really? i'm all for encouragement to BF but some of the pro-BF stuff really is just bollocks!


----------



## DragonMummy

Amanda i missed your post for some reason. YAY for big girl bed! and yes, I am now SUPER excited about labour! OMG you have no idea!


----------



## amand_a

Well considering we are both hoping for VBAC's and both had not so wonderful previous c sections, I have some idea :)

I felt so robbed last time even if it all goes pear shaped again I will be happy knowing I have done everything I can to make it work!


----------



## SugarBeth

I realized a pattern today after a week of doing it: I apparently cook a lot when I'm really sick! Doesn't make any sense to me, but just tonight I fried up some Hallock in lemon and rosemary to go with au gratin potatoes, cheddar mashed potatoes, sweet cream corn and german chocolate cupcakes with cream cheese icing for dessert! The other night I made a big BBQ baked chicken and mushrooms dinner. I can't even remember half the meals I've been making this week from being so sick, but there's been many!

However, I can't seem to bring myself to clean very much at all. Thankfully that's what my husband does when he's not totally sick, so we make a good team!


----------



## mummySS

Cheers for the hospital bag tips!

So should I definitely cross hair straighteners off my list then?? :rofl:

(i'm sort of not joking... i have frizz-phobia)


----------



## mummySS

wooaahh SB. Impressive stuff! Sounds yummy. it doesn't make sense at all to me to cook when you're unwell, but whatever rocks your boat! :) And anyways this is from the girl who burns salad...


----------



## SugarBeth

mummySS said:


> wooaahh SB. Impressive stuff! Sounds yummy. it doesn't make sense at all to me to cook when you're unwell, but whatever rocks your boat! :) And anyways this is from the girl who burns salad...

Haha, it doesn't make sense to me either! Thankfully I'm a neat freak in the kitchen with washing hands, so even if my husband isn't sick and I am he doesn't catch it from the food I make us (this is the first sickness in about a year where we were both sick together.) I have no idea why sickness would make me really want to cook, but it does! I can barely get my butt up to cook when I'm really craving food (usually takes my stomach quite a bit until it can convince the rest of me to go make it) but :shrug: We've been enjoying some good dinners this week!


----------



## MrsWez

SB you can visit me any day! I'll do the dishes if you cook!

DM, I'm trying to gain more. But I keep wanting fruits and veggies for some reason. And frosted mini wheats.


----------



## SugarBeth

MrsWez said:


> SB you can visit me any day! I'll do the dishes if you cook!

 :haha: That would be the perfect arrangement! I don't know why I have such an aversion to dishes, but it's my worst chore! Yet for me cooking is more of a fun hobby that I enjoy doing daily and challenging myself with. (I've never made fish in my life so tonight was a pretty neat experience!)


----------



## MrsWez

SB, I would marry my dishwasher if it were legal. He's works diligently and quietly, never complains and follows through with every task I give him.


----------



## Starry Night

I totally plan on giving birth in a hospital gown. I've been talking to moms around here and that's what they all do. My cousin even said she preferred wearing them around the hospital. She simply wore one on the front and another to cover her back and then wore her own robe over top when walking around. Apparently, the hospital I will be having my baby in provides maternity pads (my cousin says they're great) and diapers and even sleepers for the baby. I'll still pack a bag but see how things go.

And how do I get my BH to stop??? For awhile it seemed to be getting better so I started doing a few chores around the house and they instantly came back. I'm tired of the tight tummy. It's not getting worse but now I feel stuck to the couch or bed again. :( It's at its worst shortly after eating so I think my IBS and indigestion are adding to it.

kelzy -- sorry to hear that your daughter is sick. I hope she gets better soon, poor thing.

SB - I agree about the dishes. Horrible chore! Can't wait to have a dishwasher.


----------



## SugarBeth

:rofl:

We don't have a dishwasher, so everything is by hand. If I just kept up with it, since it's just me and my husband who is gone for over half the day, it would be so easy. But darn my reluctance to do dishes after each (or even one) meal. I generally put it off until 10PM at night when I'm waiting for DH to come home, and then just do what I can before I get exhausted and quit. :dohh:


----------



## MrsWez

Starry, I plan on having the baby in a hospital gown. Maybe wear a nursing tank underneath, that way I can ditch the hospital gown afterward. Or just change all together. I don't know but I hate wearing hospital gowns.


----------



## Starry Night

I hate the gowns too but may be convenient when blood is shooting out everywhere. LOL Rather soil someone else's clothes...ha ha

I found an article online (yes, I Googled) about hard stomachs during pregnancy and it seems it isn't necessarily BH. It's just another preggo symptom. My feelings seem to mirror the article more than BH (my experience with BH has been more like actual contractions than just a hard ball in my stomach)

https://www.pregnancy-baby-care.com/conditions-during-pregnancy/hard-belly-during-pregnancy.html


----------



## MrsWez

Starry Night said:


> I hate the gowns too but may be convenient when blood is shooting out everywhere. LOL Rather soil someone else's clothes...ha ha

Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## curlew

Morning all

Hugs to all of you feeling poorly and also Kelzy's wee girl.

Sounds like everyone is getting into the swing of hospital bags, nurseries and all the other fun things for getting ready for baby. Can't believe some of us head over to third tri this week - can't wait to see the July thread on there lol.

Handed my Matb1 in yesterday to Personnel and told them I would be starting my Maternity leave on 3rd July, so that's another job ticked off my list.

Woke up at 5am this morning and not sure how I am going to get through work today as I feel shattered already! Never mind in work today then off for 12 days - yeh. 

Hopefully catch up later if I am still awake!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Hann12

Just a quickie as on the train! Thanks for the hospital bag stuff and the extra notes DM! 

I sympathise with you curlew, I had 4 hours sleep now have a really busy day at work abd right at the end I have a meeting with an awful man, luckily it's my last as I hand over that part of my job today. Wish I could sleep all day though :(


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> they'll prob refer you to a physiotherapist who will assess you. They can give you painkillers (i generally take 2 cocodamol at night as otherwise turning over hurts like fek!) a brace and/or crutches x

i ended up with codine 15mg but im not gonna take them as he said they MIGHT affect Flynn which i dont want to chance it.... and he has forward me to a physio


----------



## Annamumof2

well thanks girls, he didnt say what it was he thinks it might be the way Flynn is laying but then they can't tell, i have yet been sick again this time a cup full of this clear acid stuff... and i have the runs :-( i'm sick of being sick and unwell and i am not sure if i should drag myself to the JR to complane as my back is hurting once again thanks to the being sick i brought up the tablets...


----------



## DragonMummy

Anna if you're in pain, get some cocodamol over the counter. That's what I am on and it's not as harsh as pure codeine x


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Anna if you're in pain, get some cocodamol over the counter. That's what I am on and it's not as harsh as pure codeine x

i think i will raid my bed side table i think i have some in there from when i was taking them.... but as i can remember i cant take them due to them changing the blood levels but i will see what i can do.... i just feel so down and horrible today i think the fact skyes being a right bitch to me is rubbing of and making me wanna cry :cry:

oh and i will try to post up a bump pic if i can


----------



## melissasbump

mummySS said:


> Cheers for the hospital bag tips!
> 
> So should I definitely cross hair straighteners off my list then?? :rofl:
> 
> (i'm sort of not joking... i have frizz-phobia)

Likewise! mine WILL bw going in the bag im sorry to say::blush:


----------



## Annamumof2

as promised here is a pic of my bump, no hes not a big baby lol its just i was a big girl before i fell pregnant...


----------



## DragonMummy

top bump, Anna :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Girls the last thing you will probably be thinking about after having your baby is straight hair! Be prepared to have your hair tied/clipped back for the foreseeable future!!

When I had Saraya I wore NOTHING! I went stark naked because I got so warm I thought I was going to puke or pass out and then I went in the birthing pool naked too! I couldn't have cared less!!


----------



## amand_a

I don't know how you ladies are coping with the travel to and from work. I worked till 36 weeks with Matilda but I also only had a 15 minute drive. would not have coped with public transport at all.

On another note, does anyone have any experience getting a urine sample from an 18 mo girl!! I have tried the little stick on bags i was given at the gp but they don't stick very well. You would really think they would have come up with a better idea by now. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Aaisrie

When Saraya was 4mo they put loads of cotton wool or gauze in her nappy and got it that way?


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve I was just sitting back and quietly wondering how many of them would even remove the straighteners from their bags! I couldn't even be bothered with mascara, such was my huge level of joy - I would rather spend my time staring at my baby!


----------



## Aaisrie

Exactly DM... not only that I got TOLD OFF in the hospital because I was in the Home From Home area and there was only me and one other girl in the whole area and the little kitchenette was right opposite my room so I walked over to get toast wearing my tshirt and GIANT BLACK PRIMARK PANTS and apparently this is not appropriate wear for walking around in?! I didn't care.. it was WAY too much like hard work to try and put joggers on when I only gave birth THAT MORNING and was sore!!


----------



## Clareabell

Morning!! Thanks for the hospital bag info when I start thinking about the things I need I am at a complete loss and realise I have no idea!

Lovely bump pic Anna,hope your back get better soon! :)

I have no idea what to give birth in but I imagine it will probably be a top of some sort, but im someone that gets so hot!!! so I could follow in your footsteps Eve. 

Kelzy - Hope your little girl feels better soon!

About the London meet up I would love to come but need to check DH shifts as if he is off work that weekend I will need to be at home to dictate and supervise all the billions of DIY jobs that have to be done before the baby is born. ;)

AFM - Had to go back to see the doctor yesterday about my BP and have been signed off work for a month. Which in some ways is good news but in other ways is awful as my cases are going to be transferred and I feel terrible about not seeing them through to the end or atleast preparing them for a new SW. :(

On a brighted note, my cot mattress is being delivered today so I will be able to make up the bed!!! I know she wont be going in it for ages but It will look so cute and girly!

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning!

A- I was starkers when I gave birth too! You just are so beyond caring aren't you?!! I didn't give a monkeys what I looked like!

I'm sooooo bummed hearing how much weight you lot have put on!
I weighed myself this morning and have put on 22lbs...... :(
I don't get it though- I'm still in my size 10 maternity jeans and all my pre-preg clothes still fit? So I haven't put it on on my arms or legs and the baby, fluids etc don't weigh that much so what's going on?!!!
I only wanted to put on 25lbs........ That's not going to happen is it?!!
Sigh, oh well!
xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle I had a black nightie bought specially for giving birth and it was still new when I was done!! I just had a black dressing gown to wear after because that's when I got cold.

Weight distribution:

7 1/2pounds is about how much the baby will weigh by the end of pregnancy.
1 1/2pounds is how much the placenta weighs.
4 pounds is attributed to increased fluid volume.
2 pounds is the weight of the uterus.
2 pounds is the weight of breast tissue.
4 pounds is because of increased blood volume.
7 pounds is attributed to maternal stores of fat, protein and other nutrients.
2 pounds for the amniotic fluid.
Total: 30 pounds

On a trimester basis:

First trimester: 3-5 pounds
Second trimester: 1-2 pounds per week
Third trimester: 1-2 pounds per week

Remember this is just an average; you and your health care provider need to decide what is best for you.


----------



## DragonMummy

following my explosive bout of diharrea yesterday, I now have the most horrendous trapped wind..... OMG I so desperately need to fart....


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol DM I hope when you fart the diarrhea really is finished!!


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: me too!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm feeling really low today :(


----------



## DragonMummy

oh nooo - why?


----------



## Aaisrie

I dunno, feeling really sick today after having a couple of good days... but I just feel REALLY emotional... can't stop crying :[ I think I'm just having a pity party really


----------



## DragonMummy

not surprising hun - you've really been through the mill of late :hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

Morning peeps.

With regards to giving birth, i shall probably be the same as you lot as in not giving a feck what i look like when it comes down to it but i want to be prepared for every eventuality as not something ive gone through before. :)

Sorry you are feeling low Eve, hope you feel better soon

DM, Hope your trapped wind...errrr...eases soon and not in the presence of any other poor soul!

Doodles, ive put on about the same amount of weight of you and feeling rather low about it, but not much i can do now till afterwards and trust me il be determined to lose it!

I had to be up early today to take our car for a service, was knackered so went back to bed when i got home till about 12 then got up and was proper sick! pissed off as its the 1st time in quite a while where ive been properly sick:wacko:

Just managed to eat a fish finger sandwich so fingers crossed that stays down x


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks DM just taken Saraya to nursery so am gonna lie on the sofa and wallow in self-pity... really should do some housework after Saraya the mini-human-tornado has wrecked the place. I took this video of her this morning, she loves Mio Mao and was singing along, halfway through our cat Dr Sweets appeared at the front door which made me giggle

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1472433711200


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh will have a beak later when i get in :D


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone - not been on here since Friday ooops! There is just so much to catch up on i don't think i have time to read back a few days. Hope i haven't missed any major news? 

Had such a fab weekend in Birmingham seeing Enrique Iglesias! I've never seen him before but he was fab and bit gorgeous too LOL!! :thumbup:

Can i ask for ladies that have been preggers before - would you want to go to a concert 3 hours from home 3.5 weeks before your due date? My friends have asked me to go to a concert in Cardiff in June but i obviously don't know how i'll be feeling that far gone! I think it might be a bit close to my due date though...


----------



## Aaisrie

Freckles if it's seated you should be fine, it would only be standing that would be hard and tiredness if it's a busy day beforehand but do what you think is comfortable


----------



## Clareabell

OMG Saraya is sooooo Cute!! I love her Irish accent, my mum is from NI and when I was Saraya's age I had the same accent as she was the only person I was really around!! Dr Sweets is also comical. :)


----------



## DragonMummy

I wouldn't personally. Am starting to panic about my holiday at 33 weeks and thats only a holiday cottage in cornwall!


----------



## Blue_bear

My nephews christening is on 26th June and im due 3rd July, my parents are sort of insisting i go but its a good 2 1/2hours from home. My sister wont mind if im not there for obvious reasons so im planning just to see how i am at the time i think!

Ive had a fairly busy morning, been up to the horse with ubby and dad and fixed some fences and just generally faffed which was nice. Then we towed my van to be scrapped :( got more money than expected for it though. Had a quick browse in mothercare and pets at home. Had a massive cooked breakfast in the cafe for lunch :) Now im going to collapse on the sofa for an hour before i have to go back up to the horses.

Oh and ive got a staff meeting tonight. At 10pm......:(


----------



## Doodlepants

Sorry you're feeling down today A :( Is it anything in particular bothering you?
I love the video of Saraya, she's so cute!
And thanks for the weight gain info, I feel a bit better now!

Freckles, I'd go. I went away for a weekend trip to watch M do one of those racing days at 37 weeks and I was fine. Just take it easy and see how you feel at the time :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle I think it's just the straw that broke the camels back. Even though last week when I had my couple of good days I kept saying I wasn't allowed to believe it was all good but part of me still hoped that was it for the HG so when it's back to feeling horrendous it's just really upset me. 

Saraya was so funny, she kept wanting to watch the video over and over again - she gets her narcissus from her father!! No doubt Atticus will be just as bad at hogging the mirror!


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry you are feeling down Eve, I'm not suprised considering how much you've been through. :hugs: Your daughter is adorable!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm sure I look gorgeous lying here in Chris' joggers, a t-shirt which is too small and doesn't cover my bump and my dressing gown!!


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: I can't imagine how draining it must be to be so sick all of the time, it just seems so unfair. Were you ill with Saraya too?
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh my new phone just arrived . Having a play...


----------



## freckles09

Thanks girls - am still undecided about going aghh! At the moment i'm thinking no but my mind changes so much about it LOL. 

I have a Take That concert in Manchester at 36 weeks so may just try and go to that and not the other concert at 37 weeks too.. Why does everyone tour at the same time LOL

A sorry to hear you're feeling down today :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Doodle -- I've put on 10 pounds the previous month :blush: and where I had put on 6 pounds the first 20 weeks. So I've pretty much put on 20 pounds. I'm nervous because I know third trimester is the time the weight really gets put on. My mat clothes still all fit too and they're all 'mediums" like I was pre-pregnancy though I am noticing an extra ring of flab around my belly. Too many desserts. So I've really started to try and eat healthy again. It's a non-diet diet. :winkwink: It's hard though....


Aaisrie - sorry you're feeling so down. You've gone through so much and really deserve a break :hugs:

Anna - that's really wretched that you have to deal with sickness and pain. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Britt11

Aaisrie said:


> Thanks DM just taken Saraya to nursery so am gonna lie on the sofa and wallow in self-pity... really should do some housework after Saraya the mini-human-tornado has wrecked the place. I took this video of her this morning, she loves Mio Mao and was singing along, halfway through our cat Dr Sweets appeared at the front door which made me giggle
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1472433711200

oh good gosh is she precious. Thanks for posting Aaisrie, she totally made my day, what an absolute cutiepie!! I cant wait to have a little girl!
so sorry you are feeling down but its good you recognize when you are low. We are all here for you, those darn hormones get me down some days too

hope everyone is well, you lovely ladies are far too chatty for me to keep up with everything
:hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

I'm 25 weeks today!! Only 105 days to go. I got started on my maternity leave paperwork at work today. I know it's early but my OB wants me to get it done just in case. Stupid cervix of mine. 

Anna, I hope you are feeling better soon. 

Starry, this is the only time in your life your expected to gain weight. Enjoy!


----------



## Hann12

Freckles l have tickets for take that and will be 38 weeks, going to decide nearer the time but my mum will go if I don't! 

Eve - sorry you feel down, hope you are feeling better now though. 

Don't even think about weight, nothing that can be done now so just do what you need to and sort it out later - that's just my opinion though!!

DM - hope the phone is good! 

Mel - jealous of your nap! 

AFM - went to see my physio and my back problems have now increased and he has confirmed SPD. I'm hoping seeing him once a week will ensure it doesn't get too bad but will just have to see! 
Hope I sleep tonight as I'm running a all day training tomorrow so that will be exhausting! Can't wait till thurs when i can work from home!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann hopefully it doesn't get too bad, I remember having constant physio massages with Saraya because I was in agony!



Doodlepants said:


> :hugs: I can't imagine how draining it must be to be so sick all of the time, it just seems so unfair. Were you ill with Saraya too?
> xx

No, that's the weird thing. Although I got very sick with my first MC so I presume it was the beginnings of HG then too?



Britt11 said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks DM just taken Saraya to nursery so am gonna lie on the sofa and wallow in self-pity... really should do some housework after Saraya the mini-human-tornado has wrecked the place. I took this video of her this morning, she loves Mio Mao and was singing along, halfway through our cat Dr Sweets appeared at the front door which made me giggle
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1472433711200
> 
> oh good gosh is she precious. Thanks for posting Aaisrie, she totally made my day, what an absolute cutiepie!! I cant wait to have a little girl!
> so sorry you are feeling down but its good you recognize when you are low. We are all here for you, those darn hormones get me down some days too
> 
> hope everyone is well, you lovely ladies are far too chatty for me to keep up with everything
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed :] She's freakin' hilarious... she just nearly fell off the sofa head first trying to reach Hello Kitty off the floor which she purposely dropped there!


----------



## melissasbump

Urrrggghhh £230 quid later and got the car back from service! Now got to pay another £180 to get it taxed!
Luckily all was well though.

Just been to Sainsburys and got some of that nipple cream, breast pads, gripe stuff, colic drops and various bathing stuff all with 1/3 off so that was good. Im done on all that kind of bits now till baby is here. The only thing i can really think of that i want to get is a bath support other than that i think im pretty much there!

Hann, bad news re your back, i hope you manage to keep it under control!

DM cool that you have a new phone, im getting mine tomorrow, i love and hate getting a new phone though as where i get so used to my old one i can use it without even looking and a new one is just so unnatural to start with, even sending a text can be a mission!

Had a horrible headache all day and really bad sinuses, my face has been hurting so much and it feels like im sensitive to light with it, just wanting to squint all the time. We were gonna go out for dinner tonight but staying in now, bought some lovely fresh fish so gonna have that with some new potatos and veg.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

So today I got the news that my mum is pregnant! she is 13 weeks!

As far as I was aware she didn't want anymore children and she had a sterilisation....She then went onto tell us she paid £5k to get it reversed!

So I am having a baby brother or sister! And my son who will be it's Nephew will be older than him/her!

They are keeping the news to themselves until they have had the combined blood results back for the DS test as she is 41 so her is she classed as high risk for DS....

Bit of a shocker but I am happy I will have another younger brother/sister....

Strange thing is when I am due she will be around 6 months pregnant.

In other news....I feel really fat!

Happy 27 Weeks to me though! - 3rd Trimester Day!​


----------



## MrsWez

Wow, SK! That must have been a shock! Congrats to her, I hope that she and baby are healthy. Jake will be an older than his aunt or uncle!

And you're not fat!


----------



## Tor81

Sorry you&#8217;re having a down day Eve, is there some kind of naughty treat that will cheer you up?! That video of Saraya is adorable, she&#8217;s such a cute age. &#9786;

Mel, loving the sound of a fish finger sandwich, I&#8217;ve got some in the freezer actually so if DH takes any longer getting home they&#8217;re going straight in the oven!

Freckles, glad you enjoyed Enrique. What else did you get up to while in Brum?

Interested to read existing Mums&#8217; opinions on what we&#8217;ll be capable of later in pregnancy. I&#8217;ve got an 8 day holiday booked for 34/35 weeks in Marbella, and we also got Wimbledon tickets for the last Friday which is just a week before due date!

DM, enjoy your new phone, what have you got? Are you a read the instructions kind of person or press all the buttons until you work it out?!

SK, congrats to your Mum, how exciting!! And congrats to you on 3rd Tri. &#9786;

My baby is being a right little wriggler today, I thought they were still meant to be asleep the majority of the time but nobody has told me baby that. Such a reassuring feeling though I love it even when it hurts.

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Wow SK, fab news! I know a few people who have siblings a similar age to their children. i think its quite cool!


----------



## Blue_bear

I just got kicked so high up by the little monkey that my boob moved not my belly! 
Very strange feeling!!
He has been right up under my right rib all day! 

Sorry random post!


----------



## melissasbump

urrrgh just thrown up all my dinner.... was such a nice dinner too!


----------



## BlueViolet

SK, congrats on the future brother/sister and on reaching the 3rd trimester! Do you think you inspired your mom to have another baby? :) 

Doodle, I'm with you on the weight gain. I gained 23lbs so far and I was also hoping that I could gain 20-25lbs total. I suppose it's a little late for that. I now weigh more than my husband and I feel huge. My maternity clothes still fit, even the mediums, so I suppose it's okay. I sometimes fear that she's going to be a huge baby and delivery is going to be very difficult. I suppose that's a bit selfish of me to think that, but I can't help but feel bad for my vagina. I'll have to throw a get well party for her :haha: I should just hope for a healthy baby and not worry about my lady parts...not much I can do about it now. 

Eve, hope you cheer up! The hormones are unbearable. I have such awful mood swings. I went out to lunch and shopping with a friend and had a great time and now that I came back I was all of a sudden feeling sorry for myself for no apparent reason. And just a few minutes ago the neighbor's two golden retrievers came to visit on our deck and we let our dog out to play. They jumped all over me with their muddy paws, but I had a great time watching them play. So, now my mood is improved again. Hope it lasts this time :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

No I didn't inspire her she started trying for a baby before we did which is so weird!

:flower:​


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Mel :(

Congratulations to SK's mum! My mum had my bro at 40 and he's perfect! How exciting! I think it'll be really nice for them to grow up together! Are you excited to be a sister again?
If it makes you feel any better I'm massive too- just on my tum like you- everywhere else has stayed the same! I'm growing a whopper! :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: Mel.


----------



## Doodlepants

BV- I'm the same! Try not to worry- my Nana had 4 babies- the lightest being over 10lb! Goodness know how much the heaviest one was! She had home births will all of them and no pain relief so hopefully our vaginas will stay in tact! :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

* Forgot to add- she's tiny too! really small frame and hips!


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: Sorry your sick mel, hope your better soon x

Wow SK congrats to your mum, glad your happy about it i don't think i would be, not because my mum would be pregnant just the though of my mum getting pregnant :blush: She is nearly 50 though so not much chance lol Hope all her tests go well x

AFM, i am in the worst mood ever today!!! Can't even put my finger on why i'm just anxious, irritated, snappy and not very nice at all, just a hormonal teary pregnant lady!! Abbie being off school isn't helping at all, shes driving me completely nuts and theres nothing i can do about it, half the time she's bouncing around like tigger on acid and she seems perfectly fine and half the time shes quiet on my knee and its obvious shes not quite herself :growlmad: 

Shes not ready to go back to school but i'm going to have to find something to do with her tomorrow before i crack up. 

On a better note, i've discovered the fun of internet shopping, no hobbling round the shops on crutches involved and everything you want at the touch of a button :happydance: Just ordered some summer dresses for Abbie, some trousers and tops for me (from new look, about 2 sizes too big!), can't wait for them to arrive now, am i sad lol x


----------



## Doodlepants

Sorry you're having a rough time of it Kelz :hugs:

We're always here if you need a moan!xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodlepants said:


> * Forgot to add- she's tiny too! really small frame and hips!

:rofl: Wow, 10lbs plus and no pain relief! That's impressive. They told me my pelvis was good for a vaginal delivery, so I'm holding my breath that I can do it. The closer we come to the date, the more excited I am to meet her, but I'm also anxious about the labor and delivery. I've heard too many horror stories by now and I wish I hadn't...and two were my own mother and my mother-in-law. I don't know why they feel it's necessary to impart those things on me right now :wacko: Certainly making me scared is not helping matters...


----------



## DragonMummy

oh no Mel! So devastating when you harf up a gorgeous dinner!

Tor - Its an HTC desire. Is very lovely but it's weird getting used to a touch screen qwerty keypad when I have always had a normal phone. And I did briefly glance at the instructions but that's not as much fun as wallopping buttons furiously until I break it! And love wriggly baby! It's so nice when you have those days isn't it?

SK - wow! it's like something from Jeremy kyle! 

BB - sounds like your little monkey is working his way head down :D I was about 25-26 weeks with Harry when he went head down. Tiger seems in no hurry but there's plenty of time yet.


----------



## Doodlepants

People are awful to pregnant women aren't they?!

Just have faith that you can do this, when I had Holly, I was so worried as my mum had to have c-sections due to her pelvis being too small and tilted so I was mega worried but like you, I was told that my pelvis was fine and it was :) We can do it!
I can't believe we're all getting so close! Only a few more weeks and we'll all be in 3rd tri!
xx


----------



## Doodlepants

People are awful to pregnant women aren't they?!

Just have faith that you can do this, when I had Holly, I was so worried as my mum had to have c-sections due to her pelvis being too small and tilted so I was mega worried but like you, I was told that my pelvis was fine and it was :) We can do it!
I can't believe we're all getting so close! Only a few more weeks and we'll all be in 3rd tri!
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

BV - really don't worry about it. My labour with Harry was the best day in my life. i'd do it all again in a heartbeat. Please bear in mind that when us ladies discuss our birth stories, we automatically dramatise it - you'll see, you'll do the same! But it's fine. most of it is entirely bearable, like a bad period. It's only the end bit that hurts and by that point, instinct and adrenaline have completely taken over. If it was that bad, wouldn't I be taking up the consultants offer of a csec straight away? It's impossible to explain but it is truly the most magical and fulfilling experience. :hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

It is an amazing experience- I always say- talk to any woman who's recently given birth and she'll happily go on and on for hours about it!x


----------



## BlueViolet

That's a good point. No one would have a second baby if the first labor was as horrendous as some women make it seem. Plus, like you said, the adrenaline kicks in. What comforts me is that it's just a day or so. It's not going to last forever and I'll get through it.


----------



## Starry Night

My moms' description of labour: first you feel like you're going to die and then later you feel like you WANT to die. LOL But then your baby comes and you hold him/her and you forget everything. My grandmother has been saying as well.

Still getting watery discharge. As far as I can tell it's milky colour which is normal but about 1/2 hour ago I had bit of a gush while in the washroom. It wasn't a lot but enough to dribble down my fingers (I was barely off the toilet, tmi) It didn't smell like urine so I don't think it was extra pee. Why oh why do worrisome things keep happening? Baby has been moving well today.


----------



## DragonMummy

precisely. and don't forget, for all these women that say oh i was in labour for x amount of hours, it's only the bit from transition onwards that is bad. The rest of it is fine. I'm not even worrying about it. i'm worried about the first three months of sleepless nights - THAT is worth a worry :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

I actually think the first bit of labour is the worst because it's exhausting!! Once you start pushing it's all good then there is the 1 second of pain as the head crowns and that's it??

My nana had 10 kids - her last 2 were *twins* weighing at least *7lb* each that she delivered with *no pain relief* vaginally *BREECH*!!!!!!!! My nana is 5ft tall and about a size 8!!


----------



## MrsWez

WOW, Aaisrie.

I'm looking forward to labor. Weird I know but it's probably going to be the only time I give birth. I know it's going to be hard and scary but I get something so amazing at the end.


----------



## DragonMummy

Aaisrie thats apparently what Nans do! Mine was the same. She was told she'd never have kids and she had 6 (again including twins) plus fostered like 30 african kiddies. She was 5 foot fuck all as well and used to say that she got pregnant as soon as Grandad took his trousers off! Apparently not genetic ;)


----------



## DragonMummy

MrsWez said:


> WOW, Aaisrie.
> 
> I'm looking forward to labor. Weird I know but it's probably going to be the only time I give birth. I know it's going to be hard and scary but I get something so amazing at the end.

I'm the same - am so excited! Especially now I am allowed a VBAC - can't beleive I am allowed another go! I did most of it last time, I just want to get that final hurdle this time :D


----------



## Aaisrie

1930's Marital Rating Scale
Hope this makes you all laugh as much as it did me, if you go to the flickr you can see the rest of the questions [there's 48 on each test]. On page 2 or 3 the husband would get 20 merits for giving his wife an orgasm and 10 for staying true to her - how shocking!!!

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2184/2491839794_4f0494d982.jpg
Husband's scale, page 1 by Tiabla, on Flickr 

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3025/2491021671_05c11b9bef.jpg
Wife's scale, page 1 by Tiabla, on Flickr


----------



## mummySS

Hiya ladies! 

Big :hugs: to Mel and Aaisrie for being sick and down about it. Eve, saraya is just gorgeous, she completely melted me! 

SK - fab news about your mum, wow that must have been a shocker! I would be truly shocked if my mum said the same seeing as she's like 64, lol. 

Gah, i'm trying to remember other stuff i wanted to comment on but i just can't. Absolutely cream crackered had a pretty tough day in the office (including a 2.5 hour meeting where i thought lunch was being served but it wasn't, cue starvation and the associated sickness.... yuck). 

Will post properly tomorrow!

x


----------



## mummySS

ps how come all our grandmas were 5 foot?? Mine was too! in fact both were! And both popped out about a million children. KUDOS.


----------



## amand_a

Aaisrie, your DD is just gorgeous I cant wait for Matilda to be that little bit older. Growing some hair might help too :dohh:
Thanks for the tip on collecting her wee too I think I have manages enough to take back to the docs now.
I really hope your day improved and that your spirits are higher!


----------



## Starry Night

My grandmother is another 5-footer who had six children and many were very big. My mom was pretty much a 10-pounder which is funny because she was always a very petite child.


----------



## MrsWez

I ate a Big mac and it wasn't very good. :(

My mom and grandmother are well under 5 foot. I feel tall around them.


----------



## amand_a

I have attached a pic of Matilda with her little pink handbag which she is obsessed with. The 2nd pic is her little home made cloth bum, which I am proud to say got us through 12.5 hrs overnight without any leaks. Pretty proud:blush:

Gosh I wish she has hair like your DD Aaisrie, I have to make sure she is wearing pink or people still think she is a boy :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







101_3354.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4









101_3355.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BlueViolet

Amanda, your daughter is darling :) Love the hair color!


----------



## Starry Night

What a cutie! It's amazing how young an obsession with handbags can begin! lol I know quite a few mothers who have had to take desperate measures to prove their little girl was a girl. Two of my younger cousins had their ears pierced before their third birthdays because everybody kept calling them boys. My friend would always put a headband with bow on her daughter's head because you know, the dress and pink outfits weren't enough. Seriously. People would come up and say 'what a cute boy' when she'd be in a dress. Um....


----------



## amand_a

Thanks guys I think she is a spunk but I'm a little biased. Hand bags and shoes, she is obsessed with shoes! DH will be happy to have a little man around thats for sure!
She has my hair coulour which I am quite happy about I just wish it would grow a little faster! I must admit tho its easy to look after. 
I have had her in frills from head to toe and without fail someone will think she is a boy. It is usually old people or men tho.


----------



## MrsWez

I love her pink purse, great taste I must say. She is so cute and looks like she's full of energy! Love her hair, you must be a proud mother!


----------



## Britt11

she is gorgeous Amanda...ahhh, how old is she? 
she looks all girl to me in the photo, just beautiful


----------



## amand_a

Thanks Britt, she is 18 months so I'm going to have my hands full when DS arrives.

MrsWez full of energy is an understatement! But i wouldn't have her any other way :)


----------



## SugarBeth

My little girl's foot is stuck in my ribs! I usually can move her around, but I can't get her little foot out from there! So I'm sitting in the weirdest side-bent over way to try and get away from her kicks. The only thing I know to do that's supposed to help is the knees to chest position, but she HATES that and goes wild in there with kicks, and I don't want that either!

At the same time I feel her fingers trailing against my uterus down at the bottom of my belly, but that's pretty cute (and ticklish!)


----------



## BlueViolet

Starry, we just got back from Barnes and Noble and I saw the cutest display of Peter Rabbit stuff and thought of you. Do you guys have those bookstores up in Canada?


----------



## Hann12

I can't sleep! 3rd night running and in the morning I have to run a 7 hour training where I'll have 8 people staring at me and listening to my every word! I want to cry :( 
What is it with insomnia in pregnancy?! We get no sleep when they are born so why punish us now?! 
So annoyed.......


----------



## SugarBeth

Just took some bump pictures tonight! I'm getting so big! (excuse the picture size, forgot to make them smaller)

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/035-1.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/039.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/042.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

BlueViolet said:


> Starry, we just got back from Barnes and Noble and I saw the cutest display of Peter Rabbit stuff and thought of you. Do you guys have those bookstores up in Canada?

No, we don't have any stores up here. But I believe I can order stuff online and have it shipped here. Is it really pricey? I can find things on eBay for relatively cheap but as it ships from the UK, Australia or elsewhere it makes it not so cheap. I've noticed that shipping is free after only $25. Might make it worthwhile but I can't find much online.

I did find a Peter Rabbit outfit at Winners today. It's a pair of jean overalls with Peter stitched on the front with a matching white shirt with red and blue stripes. Of course DH and I had to buy it. So cute. Just wish they would have had one in a smaller size because it's a summery outfit but now he'll be wearing it in the winter. Oh well. I'll just have to find a matching hoodie.


----------



## Starry Night

SB - what a lovely bump! I see it and I think "elegant". 

Hann - sorry you're having such a sleepless night with a long day ahead of you. Have you tried a glass of warm milk?


----------



## Tor81

Mel, sorry you had to see your dinner, but good that you enjoyed eating it on the first place.

Kelzy, sorry you had a tough day, hope Abbie gets better soon for both your sakes.

Amanda, Matilda is so cute, love her handbag obsession (something she should never grow out of) & the fact she looks like she can use the oven (something she probably will grow our of!!!)

Hann, I'm with you on the sleep thing, it's SO frustrating, it would be bearable if we knew it was a temporary pregnancy thing but knowing we'll actually get even less sleep once baby arrives makes it more annoying.

SB, your bump is looking good, have you managed to shift Katie's position yet?

Starry, glad you got a Peter Rabbit outfit, can you post a pic?

I really don't want to go to work today but if i don't I'll just end up less time to do the same amount of work, I'm going to try and think positively that at least it'll only be a 3 day week.

xx


----------



## curlew

morning all

Airisie and Amanda your girls are sooo cute.

SB lovely bump.

Sorry for those who are feeling icky and are having a torrid time being pregnant. It will all be worth it when you hold that little bundle in your arms, however I know that doesn't help much when you are in agony with SPD or have your head stuck halfway down the loo. :Hug:

SK - woohoo for being a big sister and for Jake being and uncle. Your mum is actually a year younger than me (I'm 43 in October) which has just made me feel ancient lol. Mind you DH and I often joke that had we stayed together when we were 17 then we would probably have grown up children by now and may be soon to have grandkids instead of expecting our first together lol.

Having a day to do my washing and ironing and hopefully get some packing done for going on holiday. Also need to wash down the skirtings and the door frames in the back bedroom so we can start painting.


----------



## fifi-folle

Hi girls
sorry I've not posted in about a week, oops! Been reading but not had much to add. 
Sorry to those who've been feeling yuck.
Congrats to the Vdays and third tris!
Congrats on the forthcoming little bro/sis SK! Must've been a surprise! My Mum was 35 when she had me which was positively ancient in the late 70s, glad things are different now. I work in childcare and the Mums really do range from teens to their forties (fifties by the time their kids are in primary 7!)
My Gran was another 5ft nothing but she only had 2 kids (another late mother, 32 when she had her second, I really am keeping up the tradition of having babies late!)

AFM had a nice couple of days away, it was lovely to spend time away, weird to think that's probably the last time we'll be away together just the two of us for years! 
Really happy that I've won two tickets to the Scottish Baby show, no way DH would go if we were paying!!! He has no excuse now!
Pregnancy wise I am getting so fed up of bleeding every time we have sex, it's driving me mad, I really want it but at the same time I'm scared of the blood (even though I've been thoroughly checked and all is well, not been put on pelvic rest or anything but will ask yet again at next appt)


----------



## Aaisrie

amand_a said:


> I have attached a pic of Matilda with her little pink handbag which she is obsessed with. The 2nd pic is her little home made cloth bum, which I am proud to say got us through 12.5 hrs overnight without any leaks. Pretty proud:blush:
> 
> Gosh I wish she has hair like your DD Aaisrie, I have to make sure she is wearing pink or people still think she is a boy :wacko:

Amanda - Saraya was totally bald until she was 10 months even when we had her out fully clothed in pink with a pink blanket and pink toys in the pram people still said "he"!!! Her hair just suddenly grew really quickly when she was about 18mo it suddenly realised it hadn't grown!!



SugarBeth said:


> My little girl's foot is stuck in my ribs! I usually can move her around, but I can't get her little foot out from there! So I'm sitting in the weirdest side-bent over way to try and get away from her kicks. The only thing I know to do that's supposed to help is the knees to chest position, but she HATES that and goes wild in there with kicks, and I don't want that either!
> 
> At the same time I feel her fingers trailing against my uterus down at the bottom of my belly, but that's pretty cute (and ticklish!)

Saraya used to do that to me ALL the time, under my right rib and it used to hurt like hell!!! I really feel for you! So far my wee man is still head up most of the time so I haven't gotten to that point yet!


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone. 

Tor - didn't get up to much else in Birmingham really - just had some dinner and we stayed at the Hyatt which was lovely. We were up so high though so had a fab view! 

Hann - sorry to hear you're having trouble sleeping. I get to sleep ok but i wake up every time i turn over plus i find it hard getting back to sleep after going to the loo! Am hoping my V pillow arrives this week so i can have some comfort as my back gets so sore!!

Lovely bump pics SB! 

SK - congrats to your mum on being preggers! How exciting!


----------



## mummymarsh

morning mummies-

charlies funeral was held on monday and it was a lovely service.... the sun shone and all his family came to say good bye....

would anyone like to see some pictures of Charlie when he was born??? he looks like a perfectly healthy baby just too much skin and minature :) i also have some pictures of his little grave if you wish to see....

please say of you dont as i know it can be sad and scary for prenant mummies... im so proud of him though and depserate to show him off :) 

yippee to those who have hit the 3rd tri :thumbup: slightlty crazy and scary hahahaha

xxxxx


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: Glad the service was lovely, hope your doing ok. Of course you want to show him off, and so you should he's your beautiful son, he'd be very proud of his mummy right now xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Oooh show away, hun. Maybe stick spoilers round it all if you're worried that some won't want to see? But I'd love to see your little man xxx

Amanda am loving the pics of Matilda - that was my first choice name btw but DH vetoed it. Ho hum.... And Harry has always looked boyish, always been dressed in boyish clothes, blue pram, blue blankets and you STILL get people asking if he's a boy or a girl so you can never bloody win!!


----------



## Hann12

MM please do show the photos, hope you are okay. 

I am half way through my training session it's going well despite my 2 hours sleep, burning eyes and crying first thing when I got in! Hopefully this afternoon will go well and I can get home to bed :)


----------



## DragonMummy

ok Hann it's probably not recommended but I have found a way of helping get to sleep. I take two spoons of Piriton hayfever syrup before I go to bed. It's ok to take for hayfever while preggers but I can't take it for that as it makes me really drowsy. But it really helps me drift off if I really need to sleep. But I take it before i go to bed, before I have a chance to lay there tossing and turning all bloody night. x


----------



## mummymarsh

how do you do spoilers??? xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad the service went well MM, I would love to see your photos! xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

if you reply on the "go advanced" tag. highlight anything you want to hide then click on the "wrap spoiler tags" icon - is like a smiley face with a black line through its eyes. Which seems rather cruel.... :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Glad it went well MM! Was thinking about you on Monday. I would love to see piccies (sorry i'm not savvy enough to help with spoilers). How was the service, did you have music/readings/etc? xx

Hann, :hugs: - i know how crap it is when you have a crazy work day and no sleep, i really sympathise. Maybe you didn't sleep well as you were anxious about your heavy day. Hopefully tonight will be better - you'll feel loads better when your day is over! I suggest CAKE tonight :)

Amanda, beautiful pics of matilda, she is just adorable!

SB - beautiful bump, i agree with Starry you look very elegant!

Afm, I slept from 12-9 straight through so feel good today. I also get horrible nights now and then so it's really nice when I get good sleep. I also sleep well after a full day in the office, probably cos it gets me so shattered! Got shedloads of work to get through today but i'm sure i'll be dipping in to bnb on occasion!

x


----------



## Hann12

DM I might try that, funny thing is that I can get to sleep but if I wake ip I can't get back to sleep. Working every day and commuting ab hour each way is not helpful!


----------



## mummymarsh

Spoiler











Charlie had a lovely service, it was just a graveside service as we felt church might be too big and overwhelming for his tiny coffin...

steven carried his coffin to the grave with me following his side...

revrend louise did a couple of readings and Steven (husband) read a poem he wrote which was just perfect :cry:

he also popped his watch in his grave as it stopped the day after we found out charlies heart had stopped. we popped in some single roses too....

it was so sad but lovely.....

it was a perfect day for him.....


----------



## Clareabell

Ah Mummy little Charlie is truly beautiful! Completely perfect! :)

It sounds as though you had a perfect service for your perfect little man. :hugs:


----------



## mummymarsh

Spoiler







last couple

x


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs: he is perfect hun. sounds like you did him proud.


----------



## Starry Night

MM, Charlie is absolutely beautiful and perfect. And what a lovely service you gave him. The story about the watch is very touching. :cry:


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

omg what a perfect little bundle. such a precious story. am sitting here blubbing as I am quite certain everyone else is who's read this. it looks like you all did him proud. I'm glad that his little life has been marked so significantly. I'm sure it's helped you in the grieving process but I still think you are just so brave. I don't know how I would have coped. Thank you for sharing him with us xxx


----------



## MrsWez

Your son is beautiful and perfect, MM! I cried looking at his little coffin, it's so unfair. I'm glad the service went well. I lit a candle for a 30 minutes for little Charlie yesterday. :flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh MM, he is just perfect. I'm glad the day went as you wished it too. Big hugs for you all xxx


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> omg what a perfect little bundle. such a precious story. am sitting here blubbing as I am quite certain everyone else is who's read this. it looks like you all did him proud. I'm glad that his little life has been marked so significantly. I'm sure it's helped you in the grieving process but I still think you are just so brave. I don't know how I would have coped. Thank you for sharing him with us xxx

DM - so perfectly put, I couldn't have said it better. He just looks so precious


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh he looks so precious! It sounds like it was a lovely service, the watch story made me well up! 
:hugs: It must have been so hard on you, you have incredible strength. I'm sure your baby boy would be so proud and so happy to have a family that love him so much xxxx


----------



## Sherri81

MM, it sounds like your service was very lovely, and very similar to what we did for Devon is August. Just graveside as we didn't want her teensy casket to be overwhelmed by the space, and we put little mementoes in her casket as well, and put roses in the grave with her. We had some readings, and some poems, and we played some music she moved around to alot while I was pregnant with her... 

Its such a sad day, but it really helps when you can send them off in a way that is peaceful for you. I don't think I would have had the same feeling of peace if it had been pouring rain etc... And unfortunately for the community, but very cool for us, was that there were massive forest fires about 100kms from town, and the airport is about1.5 kms away from the graveyard. So all night that first night she was there, there were planes and helicopters coming in constantly in 3's and 4's, and it was like she had her own private airshow that night. I lost count after the 28th helicopter and the 32 bi plane had landed and taken off again...

So I'm glad that you were also able to find peace in such a crappy situation. And he really does look like a normal baby; just smaller.

I am with all you other ladies with the sleeping issues. I am now on hospital sleeping time, which basically means, after living in a maternity ward for almost 3 weeks, that I DON'T sleep for more than 2 hours at a time! I'm just used to the moaning, then the crying of a newborn, then the nurses taking the newborn into the hallway to shush the baby by walking back in forth in front of my room, and the admissions all throughout the night, and then them waking me up at un-Godly hours to tell me they were letting someone use my bathroom because they didn't have any other's they could use! I mean... come on!

And the last night was by far the worst, and when I left Monday morning, after telling Ian to drive 340km an hour just to get to me, and that he wasn't allowed to change his clothes or shower after working in the bush for 19 hours, I didnt even look back. I think the last thing I said as I was exiting the room was 'hurry up and load this stuff into the Jeep Ian, because that woman (my new room mate for the last 2 hours of my stay) is being a bitch and I can't stand her anymore. Yes, she heard, and no, I didn't care.

Seriously, the last night.... I almost drove a pair of scissors into a woman's throat! And I am NOT a violent person in the least! But she was screaming like she was in a horror movie, so I just though it was up to someone (me) to actually give her something to scream about. As I said in another thread, she's having a fucking baby! What did she think was going to happen, Unicorns would come down and kiss her forehead while kittens licked her body?? A baby was coming out of her VAGINA!! No, its not pleasant, but guess what?? She already had 2 other kids; she knew what she was in for! I know this because the ambulance attendant parked her right outside of my bedroom at 3 AM, and I got to hear their report to the nurses as she screamed and screamed and screamed. Not a low growl, not a normal scream... literally something you would hear in a cheap horror movie as the axe murderer is chopping the woman's head off. And she just, wouldn't, shut, up! 

Normal pregnancy, normal, non emergent delivery, full term, with 2 kids at home... So what the hell was up with her waking up an entire hospital??

There was more to that night... but thinking about it right now is pissing me off...


----------



## Sherri81

You know what though MM, seeing your pics of his casket and graveside right after the service... I now wish I had had the thought to do the same thing. I never took a single pic that day, and looking at your pics, I wish I'd had the same fore thought. So I am glad you did, because I can tell you, you will be happy for those pics for the rest of your life. I put so much thought into her service and the casket etc... and no one suggested I take pics...

I'm glad you did though, if you know what I mean, because those pics will mean the world to you for the rest of your life.


----------



## curlew

Mummym - Charlie is gorgeous and how poignant that Steven's watch should stop that day. It sounds like you had a lovely service and Charlie would be so proud of the send off you gave him. Big hugs to you and all your family.


----------



## Hann12

Sherri - glad that you are out of hospital and hope you are feeling okay. Sounds like the woman was a nightmare!

I am home, I managed to last the 8 hour day, it was exhausting. I got home and called my mum hoping for sympathy and all I got was 'you should get ready for sleepless nights'.
I think she has no appreciation for the fact that yes I was tired, but I also had to commute for 2 hours plus run an all day training event while being exhausted and in pain. A definite lack of sympathy and I got off the phone and cried. :(
Had some toast now and just going to try to go to bed soon.

I hope that you are all feeling better than I am. Will be on more tomorrow as working from home for the next two days.


----------



## mummymarsh

thank you everyone for looking at his pics and your kind words :)

im sooo proud.... 

sherri81-i was unsure whether to take my camera or not :shrug: i decided against it, then once i got to funeral directors and saw his little coffin in the car with the flower tributes i regretted it so took the pics from my iphone :thumbup: and like you say i will be so glad fo them in years to come.... 

losing a baby whether its durig pregnancy or after is the cruellest thing to go through ever 

xxxx


----------



## mummymarsh

sherri- also your little devon was born weighing the same as my charlie:thumbup:

and you feel me with hope that things get easier and life can go on.... i feel empty knowing Charlie should still be in my belly.. my and still automatically goes to my bump for it to be totally flat and empty :cry: 

xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Bloody hell Sherri I bet you're glad to be out of there! How on earth you're supposed to get better/ rested in those conditions is beyond me! Are you home now?

Hann- I was thinking of you today! I remembered that you had a training course to run when you'd had no sleep! :hugs: At least when the baby's here you can sleep during the day if you need to, I had insomnia with Holly and can't imagine having to do a long days work and commute the next day- nightmare!

xx


----------



## mummySS

Mummy M, what beautiful photos of Charlie and his perfect send off. Others have been far more eloquent than I, but just to say i am so pleased the day went well and hope you continue to be strong. :hugs:

Sherri, Welcome back home. Sounds like you need to be back, the hospital sounds horrific. Hope you've had some good food since you got back!

Hann, mums can be the most unsympathetic at times. My mum (much as i love her) never really 'got' how bad my sickness was, and kept telling me to 'go to work and you'll forget you're feeling sick'. Now, anyone who suffers HG will know it's simply not a case of forgetting about it!! So my point is, sometimes they just try to make us stoic and don't want to pander to us. You have plenty of sympathy here on beach bumps. Anyway, glad you got through your day, bet you're pleased it's over! 

xx


----------



## kelzyboo

MM, Charlie is just beautiful, totally perfect no wonder you wanted to show him off! Sounds like it was a lovely service x

Sherri, welcome back! Glad your out of the hospital, sounds like it was a nightmare and a half, you'll probably get more rest at home and some decent food lol x


----------



## melissasbump

Mummymarsh. Thankyou so much for sharing the picture with us, Charlie is beautiful and you have been so strong and brave, it seemed like it was the perfect send off for him, and a lovely story re the watch xx


----------



## melissasbump

Sherri, good to hear from you, cant believe you have been stuck there for 3 weeks! Great that you are home, must have seemlied like a lifetime for you though! 

Hann, sorry you have had such a rough couple of days great that you are working from home for the rest of the week at least you can relax! xx

Mummyss, my mum was the same, she never really got how bad my sickness was, kept comparing to when she had me, she only had minor sickness and could not relate to the HG at all! xx

Well ive had a better day today, not been sick although felt nauseous, have spent the day with one of my best friends who is nearly 20 weeks pregnant, its her 2nd, she has a 3 year old son, he was a horror today! so naughty! Anyway we had a nice lunch and catch up
Also went to the chiropractor this morning for my back (i have mild scoliosis), hes so good, have been seeing him a year now and he has done wonders for me.
My new phone came today too! woo hoo! a Galaxy S and i love it already! x


----------



## Sherri81

Okay, I just have to tell you about the last day... It may sound like bitching, but I think I need to tell it so I can work it out of my system.

So its 2:45AM, and I wake up really thirsty and with terrible heartburn, so I need to take my Zantac. I ring the bell as I have been instructed I am not allowed up to get my own water. I ring the bell. The night nurse opens my door, peeks her head in, and rudely says 'what do you want Sherri?' So I say I really need some water so I can take my Zantac. She looks at me and says, 'I can't get you any right now. I'm very busy and an ambulance has just brought in an admission. You'll have to wait a few hours, and if no one has come in to get you some, ring again.'

Have you guys ever been so thirsty and then you can't get a drink? Yeah, that was me. And waititng a few hours just for water? How do you do that to someone who has been told they can't get any for themselves.

So this was when I first started hearing the screaming. Imagine the most blood curdling, high pitched, shivers up your back screaming... The kind of high pitched hysterical screaming you would expect from someone who has just witnessed their entire family being murdered in front of their eyes... That was what this girl was doing, punctuated with hysterical crying and demands for epidurals, drugs, anything...

Like I said, they parked her in front of my room while doing the check in, so I heard it was a normal, non emergent delivery (no placental abruption etc), full term, and she has 2 kids at home... So this is when I get a bit pissy... We don't have many ambulances, and it didn't sound like she needed to be brought in by ambulance, so why would she call and remove one from service, when it could potentially be needed for an accident or something. And honestly, if it was that painful, why would you wait so long before coming in?

So they end up rolling her into a delivery room, and I can still hear this screaming. I decide, f*** this, I am sick of listening to her, so I pop my Ipod into its alarm clock base, and I crank it up full blast, no headphones. I figure if she can make noise, so can I. But even through a full blast stero, I can hear her. I wait until about 4:30AM, and that's it, I call a nurse. They need to do something about this; they MUST be able to shut her up somehow. I mean, I have now been through about 35-40 deliveries while on the mat ward, and I have NEVER heard something like this. So I ring the bell, and some battle axe from general pop comes in. She doesn't acknowledge me, just opens my door and looks at me. I say 'look, she has carried on like this for almost 2 hours. I have never heard another woman like this. There has to be something you can do to shut her up. Its not fair to anyone else in this hospital to keep letting her go on like this.' The nurse just rolls her eyes, doesn't say anything, and closes my door. The next thing I hear is a whole bunch of doors being closed, and INSTANTLY, I don't hear her...

They had left every door leading up to her, including the door to her delivery room OPEN!! Why in the name of hell would they do that? Oh wait... that's right, I was the only one on the ward at that point, and they always forgot about be because all I ever did was call for water... So who cares about Sherri not sleeping and having to listen to this... :roll: But as soon as that Battle Axe closed the doors, I didn't hear a peep from her.

So then, its like 5AM, and I still haven't slept and I still have heartburn and no water, so I ring for a nurse. A young nurse comes in, and I can't get it through to her that I would like ice water in my jug... 15 minutes pass, and she comes in with this teensy paper cup with water in it, and a jug of ice. Whatever... I take my pill with the little cup and pray that the ice melts quickly.

I can hear more admissions coming in. And I KNOW my OB has 2 c-sections scheduled for the AM. I am starting to get worried that I am going to get booted from my room sometime early in the morning. Not such a bad thing, except Ian was hauling logs that day, and I did have treatments that needed to be performed before I could be discharged... So I am sitting in bed, not able to sleep, listening to them check women in. I must have finally drifted off at 6AM, and at 6:20AM, a nurse comes in to wake me up to tell me they have a bunch of women who need to use my washroom as there are no other's available to them. Well... come on... First off, why the hell wake ME up? Second, it is my bathroom. My towel from home is on the back of the door, my toilitries are sitting on the only skinny shelf in there, right beside the toilet, I have my own toilet paper in there, and my toothbrush is beside the sink. The last thing I want, is strangers all around my personal stuff. PLUS... they have just woken me up, what do they think I am going to need to do? Take a pee! But here I am, waiting for other people to clear out so I can use MY bathroom. I finally get in at 7, after holding my pee for 40 minutes.

So I say to one of the nurses, 'look, I need to use the washroom now, can you stop people from coming in here. There is no lock on the bathroom door, and the last think I need are women opening the door while I am in there. I would also like a shower, so can you slow down the people coming in.' So she says okay, and to let her know when I am done.

I finish up in there, and remove all of my stuff from everywhere that is being shared. A nurse comes in... She tells me I am getting a room mate. She is in labour, but she shouldn't be 'that loud.'

I look at her and say... 'are you honestly putting a labouring woman in a room with an ante natal woman?' 'Well, we have no where else for her.' 'And with my heart conditions and pregnancy issues, you think I can handle her moaning and groaning?' 'Well, we have no where else for her.'

So I say fine, hold her off as long as you can, and I will call Ian and get him down here as soon as possible to come get me BUT, I need medical interventions before I go home today, including an assessment of me and the baby, my steroids, and a suppository. I have the right to all medical procedures in private, therefore, you will NOT move her in, until my medical protocols have been performed IN PRIVATE. I said, she has no need to hear how many times I have taken a crap or piss today, she has no need to hear about my heart conditions, or be privy to me getting anal suppositories or steroids in my ass.

Well, says the nurse, we are really busy right now, and the labouring women take priority over you.

So I said, well, I am ALSO your patient today, and I DO need medical treatments before being released, so I suggest you treat me like a patient for once instead of an after thought. DON'T move her in until my treatments have been performed. So the nurse says she'll see what she can do...

They forget to give me my morning meds with breakfast... I ring, no one responds... I find some of the pills I need in my own personal stash. I take them. Finally, 30 minutes later, a nurse comes in with my meds, 'sorry we forgot to give them to you.' I said, never mind, I found my own, now, can 
I get my assessments done and my steroids and suppository?

Well, I'll have to see, we are really busy out there. Its 8:30, and Ian is already on his way. I tell her that, and she goes, oh crap, yeah I guess I need to do your stuff because it should be done at least an hour before you leave.

So she goes out, comes back with a doppler and the meds. She doesn't do an assessment on me, just listens to the baby, does my steroid and tell me how to do my suppository.

I tell her to not let people into the bathroom while I am doing the suppository as it could take a few minutes. She says okay, and is preparing the room for the room mate... I come out, and they bring the new woman in. They hook her up the the contration and heart rate machine. I know these machines have volume control, and they have hers cranked... Come on!! The nurse is sitting right there watching the strip... why does it have to be cranked!

You have to understand... I am severely lacking in sleep, and now I am being a bitch. So I pull up the most obnoxious show I could think of on my laptop, the Jersey Shore, and I put it up to level 50 on my computer. I had already packed my headphones. I can hear them turn the machine up. I turn up my show. The nurse comes over and asks if I wouldn't rather save some of my shows for when I'm on bedrest at home. Nope, I say.

I'm not stupid. They want silence in the room... but guess what... they have an non labouring woman, and a labouring woman in the same room together. NOT a good match!

So then they finish their 20 minute strip on her or something, and she immdeiately gets out the cell and starts calling Gran, and dad... and she isn't quiet in the least! I have already turned the computer waaaayyyy down to like 25, so its barely on, and she is just yak yak yakking away, super loud on her cell... I decide to get up and finish packing as I know Ian has to be almost there....

But I get up, and I get dizzy, and I get palpitations, and I am sweating profusely and I have no depth perception... I feel really bad all of a sudden. So I call a nurse... I NEED a nurse. She comes in and asks what's wrong, so I tell her... Well, in her hurry to do my stuff this morning, she forgot to tell me that Indocid suppositories have horrid side effects... Everything I am describing, but its 100 times worse because of my heart defects. Thanks for telling me!!

So she tells me to lay down and hopefully it passes soon. So I lay down, and the next thing I know, the other woman is ringing the nurse to tell them she is really dizzy, flushed etc... everything I had JUST reported 10 minutes ago!! Then she asks the nurse to turn out ALL the lights in the room... So they do! And then they come over to ask if its alright that the room is totally dark. I tell them no, because I do need to see in order to pack. So they turn on this tiny light in the center of the room which does't help at all...

So I'm packing, and instantly, after complaining of HER issues and beign told to rest and getting lights turned off, she gets back on her cell, chatting chatting chatting super loud. I thought she was supposed to be resting!! Why get the lights turned off and then get back on the cell??

So whatever... that's when Ian showed up, and that's when I said what I said.

Worst final day EVER!

So sorry its long, but I think I needed to get it out to people who might get what it was like, in order to stop ruminating on it.


----------



## Hann12

thanks doodles, mummyss and mel. I just did a hypno birthing 25 minute relax session and feel like I'm in a better place. I've also got a happy little baby in me which makes me smile.

Funny you say that about mums, sometimes you just want sympathy and they seem incapable! Mine didn't work during her pregnancies as she was a teacher and timed the most of it for holidays and then took early leave so she has no idea what its like to work while being pregnant and she wasn't as sick/in pain. I guess I should just stop trying to get sympathy from her!!

Sherri - sounds awful - thank goodness you are out!

Mel - hope the phone is nice!


----------



## mummySS

Oh god sherri, sounds horrible. So glad you're out of there if even for a good night's sleep!


----------



## Britt11

Mummymarsh :cry: sorry I just balled looking at the pics and reading the funeral story. I still dont understand why these tiny lives are taken away from us, it doesnt seem fair. What a beautiful send off you gave Charlie, forever in your hearts
:hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

Glad your home, Sherri. Sorry you had such an eventful time. :hugs:


----------



## BlueViolet

Today was very busy and I didn't get a chance to catch up with posts. I do have off tomorrow for my birthday, so I'm excited :) I'm turning 28. 

Starry, I just wanted to respond to your question about Barnes and Noble. Here is the link:

https://productsearch.barnesandnoble.com/search/results.aspx?WRD=peter+rabbit&ugrp=2

They have the stuffed animals, a cute bag (I think $7 with a purchase), a memory book ($40 if I remember correctly), a big book with a collection of all the stories, and a bunch of board books that are made out of recyclable materials and have some pop-up type stuff. They were so cute. I was going to buy a few, but I held back since the shower is coming up so soon. They also had tea-cups and puzzles. Like I said, so cute :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Happy birthday for tomorrow BV, hope you have a fantastic day xx


----------



## Starry Night

Sherri - so good to hear from you again! Your experience sounds so rotten!! Grrrr!!! Why is it that nurses seem to cater to whiney hypochondriacs but brush off those who seriously need care? I guess that's our health system for you.

Happy birthday, BV! I turned 28 a month ago. I don't know about you, but I'm clinging onto every last moment of my 20s with everything I got! lol

Anyways, I hope you have a fantastic day and that your DH treats you extra special!

I have a bit of a rant and I'll keep it succinct and polite. Everyone here knows I plan on BF and think it is best for baby but the various threads here on BnB are driving me crazy! No one in particular....I'm just getting annoyed with the vitrol being spit out at bottles. "*I* wouldn't give a bottle to my baby" like it was filled with radiation or mutated spiders or something. I guess I just don't get the crusade. It's pretty much preaching to the choir as most here seem to want to BF. I don't know. I guess the stats prove that many people IRL don't BF as much as they should but things like work, lifestyle and other factors, etc, etc put pressures on that make BF harder. It doesn't help that I get the lectures from SiL and even my brother. I feel like screaming, "I AM going to BF!!! I'm just leaving myself open to FF if it doesn't work out!!!" I'm just the sort that likes to have a Plan B. And I plan on weaning baby off my boobs relatively early (that's where the lectures come in). I just can not stand the thought of him asking for boobie! ha ha And I KNOW formula is expensive and that bottles need sterilizing, and that you need the proper size of nipple etc, etc Like I said, I WANT to BF. I think it's the lectures and pontificating that get to me. I'm the stubborn sort that likes to do what's opposite just to defy others. Gah!

This is the only thread I feel safe to rant in because I know you won't think I'm speaking against BF or preferring it over FF. Because I DO prefer BF over FF and neither do I get why people wouldn't even consider giving it a chance.


----------



## Sherri81

Well Starry.... bottles are filled with radiation and spiders... Geez, I thought everyone knew that by now! Lol.

:rofl:

I'm sorry, I just had to say that... I don't even read those threads anymore. And here is why... its your child, you parent the way you want to. As long as you don't beat or molest your child... do what you want really. Breastfeed, bottle feed, use a soother, don't use one, wear a sling, don't, use cloth diapers, or use disposable...

Honestly, when it comes down to it, people need to shut their mouths and let people find their own way into parenting. No one way is any better than any others. No one knows what anyone's situation is in life, and therefore, I don't think they have the right to judge why someone does something differently than they do. I mean, what if a woman has 2 inverted nipples and can't breastfeed. Or what if a child is born so early and the woman pumps and pumps and pumps, but eventually dries up, and even when they try to put the baby to breast, he just desats...

I mean, no one knows this stuff. This is personal and private. So who is anyone to say what you should and shouldn't do.

I do appreciate the advice people put on here, as long as it isn't preachy. Like I think we all know Eve is the breastfeeding teacher in this thread, which is okay, because nothing has come off preachy. Its informative. I don't think she would crucify me for saying that more than likely I will bottle feed. That's all there is to it. I have my reasons, and I have no problem telling them (bad experiences trying to breastfeed Greg which started with him desatting everytime he tried, going hungry for 24 hours straight because nurses refused to weigh him before and after feeds which is standard in the NICU, and when I did finally convince them to weigh him, he'd lost like 6 ounces, which, when you are only just over 4 pounds is a lot, nurses stealing my nursing screens from me in the middle of feeding [boob out in the NICU] in order to give it to some alcoholic mother's who didn't want to feed without it, these same women getting catered to with water top ups and sweat being wiped from their brows, while I suffered with no one to get me water etc etc, and then when I did dry up and refused to take their meds, the lactation consultant yelled at me and would walk off the elevator if I was on there, and now, with my heart issues, there is a good chance I will be on meds incompatable with breastfeeding). So those are my reasons, and I feel comfortable saying this, and I honestly don't think I will get crucified for saying it here.

But that is my decision, and everyone else can do what they want. I won't crucify anyone for it.

I guess I am lucky because my family is really laid back about all of this. If I have a c-section, they don't care. If I bottle feed, they don't care. If I use disposable diapers, they don't care. They let me make my own way. No one in my family preaches. I think I am just lucky...

And thanks everyone for the welcome back. I was keeping up, but often couldn't write things. After being on a scammed internet WiFi signal, I have been having issues with my computer... :roll: So yes, I read everything, but had problems responding, and when I could actually respond, I was usually too tired to... Geez, I wonder why...

So thanks everyone for the welcome.

And MM, I had so much stuff I wanted to talk about with you, but then I didn't know how much stuff you wanted to hear. I will honestly say, it sort of gets easier as time goes on, but not much. Like there are good days, bad days, and sometimes something silly will just trigger you. All of this is normal, and has to be embraced. No one really gets what its like to walk around one day with a baby kicking you, and then the next day you walk out with an empty belly and no baby, unless they have done it themselves. It is an emptiness that I can't even describe. You will get 'used' to it, but it doesn't mean you will every be 100% again. You just find a new normal.


----------



## Sherri81

PS, I am so close to puking up acid right now, and I don't know what to do. I just took a Zantac 150, the maximum dose, 2 hours ago, so it should have worked by now, and it hasn't. And I can't take another one until 9AM. I am waking up consistently every morning at about 3AM or 4AM, and I can't get back to sleep as the heartburn is so bad.

I can't really explain it besides to say that it feels like boiling acid is coming up from my diaphragm and is burning its way right into the back of my throat. And since I am supposed to be laying down all the time, this is bad, because it actually feels like I am going to start vomitting it out. So then I sit up, and sometimes it hurts my cervix to sit up.

So what the hell am I supposed to do?? I am not really eating/drinking anything that could trigger it. And if Zantac won't work, what will? I can't take TUMS, as she said I can't handle the excess calcium right now.

This is horrible... It should be gone by now! I took my pill 2 hours ago!!


----------



## Tor81

MummyMarsh, Charlie's service sounds lovely, and thanks for sharing the photos, he's so special. :hugs:

Good to have you back Sherri, your hospital stay sounds like one big nightmare.

Happy Birthday BV!

Starry, I too am clinging onto my 20s, only a few months left though. I originally planned a big party for my 30th but I'll now have a month old so maybe I'll defer it!!

DH & I started writing baby's shopping list last night, it's all quite overwhelming, and how do you girls who already have pretty much everything find room to store all this stuff!!

xx


----------



## curlew

morning all

Sherri welcome back - glad your out of hospital sounds horrendous.

Hann - I know what you mean about mums. My mum is generally great but when it comes to sympathy she often has to go one better e.g. when DS had colic and I was up with him everynight walking the floor for hours she would recall how my brother screamed 24 hours a day til he was about 18 months as he had a twisted testes and was in pain which the doctors failed to spot. Whilst that must have been a nightmare for her and dad it happened 35 years ago and I am talking about the here and now! Even yesterday she came down and I was doing my ironing. She asked how I was and I said bit tired, sore back etc and she started telling me how hard it was for her when she had breast cancer and had to do the ironing :wacko: Have to say I don't expect sympathy now and just nod lol.

Melissa - glad you are feeling a wee bit better.

BV - Happy Birthday have great day.

Starry - totally agree re BF. If people want to do it great if they don't thats perfectly fine too. I felt really pressured by media, midwives, NCT, friends etc into BF last time and when DS was a struggle to feed, cause he was so big and hungry, I nearly had a nervous breakdown as I felt I was not good enough. In the end I chilled and BF him no problem for 4 months. This time I have planned to do BF but have also bought new teats etc and will buy some formula as a back up as I will not put myself through that stress again. It's great to go into BF being pragmatic - of it works great, if it doesn't no big deal your baby will do fine on formula too.

Tor - sounds like you are going to have good fun doing the baby shopping.


----------



## Blue_bear

I am like you Starry, i want to BF but if it doesnt work and my child isnt thriving then i wont be made to feel bad for switching to FF. Its whats best for you and your child at the end of the day. 

Sherri, i hope the acid eased off for you, i can definately sympathise as ive been really suffering, especially at night. 

AFM - My back/pelvis feels ruinied! I did 4 hours at work last night and was in so much pain. Ive simply got to troop on for another couple of weeks before i can be signed of or even finish, i just cant afford to do it before then. Am yet to find anything that helps. Hubby made me try the freeze gel he was using and that was horrible, didnt like the sensation at all. 
Laying down in bed helps my back but hurts my tummy and standing up helps my tummy but hurts my back!

Got a six hour shift to do today, and i am going to insist they do my risk assesment seen as ive been going on about it since i was 8 weeks pregnant and it still hasnt been done!!

Sorry or the mini rant, am just feeling a bit down. Had a bit of a cry last night out of pure frustration i think but i dont feel much better this morning..

On a positive note, Hubby is going back to work today after 3 months of with his back injury. The physio still didnt think he should, but needs must and he's just going to have to take it easy. Will hopefully take some of the pressure off me, but does mean im back on housework duties.

Oh well. Hope everyone else is feeling well xx


----------



## mummySS

Happy birthday BlueV! Enjoy your 20s while you can, haha... Honestly when I turned 30 I thought it was the end of the world, but I have to say, (now at 31), it's really not that bad! 

As for BF, I think all of us here are pretty darned sensible. And the threads? I have just stopped clicking on them. What's the point? They just wind me up.

Xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Oooooh Starry I know what you mean. I really wanted to BF Harry but my milk flow just never really got going and it was an ordeal from the start, plus I got mega post natal depression (one exacerbated the other) and was just a mess, so at 5 weeks I gave up. I felt like a complete failure due to surrounding attitudes and this general REFUSAL to acknowledge FF mums. At my mother and baby group, all ANYONE talked about was BF so I was made to feel like a total outsider!

I agree that unless there is a good reason (medical, previous issues etc) all mums should give it a go at least. I do get a bit annoyed when mums are refusing for reasons of vanity or because they think their boobs are their OH's playthings. But still, that's their lookout. I'm not going to say anything to them. I am hoping I get a bit further this time. I am a 38H FFS - it seems a terrible waste of what nature has blessed me with to not use them! Hopefully Sophie will be a ferocious little feeder and my milk will come in nicely. If not, I have a pump to try and move things along and I have a dozen bottles and a steriliser all waiting! I shall keep some cartons of formula in the house as well so that I don't have the pressure of HAVING to feed her. I will always have a backup plan!


----------



## DragonMummy

Envious of all you still in your 20's.... Am 31 in 2 weeks. Boo....



OOOOH third tri today! Me, Britt, Claire and Anna. :happydance:


----------



## mummySS

Yay happy 3rd tri DM, Britt, Claire and Anna! Wow... time is moving fast.


----------



## DragonMummy

I know isn't it just? Pretty much all of us are viable now which is marvellous.

I've been giving some thought to when we have all popped - presumably we will have a parenting group for the beach bumps? If there is, I'd like to put myself forward to start it as I have no life and am on here quite a lot every day. That is if nobody has any objections. I wouldn't want to just go and randomly open a thread without everyone's agreement! I think I'd be pretty good at keeping the front page up to date for everyone.


----------



## Blue_bear

Deffo DM, you go for it! It would be nice to still some on and be able to moan about lack of sleep etc with you all! lol xx


----------



## Clareabell

Definitely DM, I think you would do a great job at keeping up with the front page etc! :)

I think this one has not been updated in a little while with all the blues and pinks :( It will be great to have somewhere to log on at any time of day when im having a breakdown not having a clue what im doing!!

Happy Birthday BV im 28 in August, I still feel 18 and laugh to myself when I remember that im a wife and soon to be mother :)

As for BF I really want to and im going to give it a go but what will be will be. FF is not the end of the world.

Sherri - Sound like you had a shite time at the hospital! Home must feel like heaven at the moment. 

BB - Sorry you are in so much pain. Hope you physio referral comes through soon!!

AFM - Have been back to MW today and BP has dropped slightly which is good news and also I got to transfer to a new hospital. I didn't tell this story but at the weekend I had to go into hospital because of BP and was put on labour and delivery. In the room the stirrups under the bed and the bed frame had dried in blood on them. This was not a small amount of blood, I was not going around with a magnifying glass it was a fair bit. It was so rank and im such a snob that it a number of other problems I have had with that hospital has made me lose faith.

On the down side the baby is measuring big!!! Bump is 30cm!! FFS!!!! I cant be doing with giving birth to a 10lb baby!!! and am blaming DH as its his side of the family who have the woopers!! FX its all water!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh Claire how awful! Cant blame you for moving, i would do the same!

Think i also might be growing a whopper! Will reserve full judgement until ive had my fundal done though lol.

Am a little happier now....just been given the day off work, happy days :) They realised there was one too many of us on so i of course didnt hesitate to volunteer for the day off! Still got to go up there at 12 quickly just for a quick chat with my manager and i still wanna get this bloody risk assesment done.


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire my FH was 31cm at 28 weeks. Harry was 6lb 6oz. It's all bollocks. I just carried all out front and a lot of water x


----------



## DragonMummy

AND my DH comes from a family of big babies. He was nearly 10lbs, his brother was nearly 11lbs, Harry's cousin was 11lbs. I know Harry came at 38 weeks but I reckon even if he'd hung on another 4 weeks he would only have been 8-9lbs.


----------



## Clareabell

I really hope so, Im only 5'2 and will be ruined!!!! forget wizards sleeve I will be like the bloody channel tunnel!! Did they give you a growth scan with Harry? As they said they will give me one if she continues to grow at the same rate in two weeks time.


----------



## mummySS

I was also wondering about us having a parenting thread, it would be great, I would miss you girls hugely if it all suddenly stopped. DM, i can think of no better person to start the thread and I'm sure you'll do a fabulous job - thanks! :)


----------



## mummySS

Clareabell said:


> I really hope so, Im only 5'2 and will be ruined!!!! forget wizards sleeve I will be like the bloody channel tunnel!!

:rofl: 

I'm the same Claire, i'm only 5'0 with a small frame and narrow pelvis and DH's family have a history of massive babies. Scared shitless is an understatement :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

nope they just said oh he'll be at least 9lbs and left me to it! He looked like a skinned rabbit when he was born!

One of my friends on here had a FH that was a couple of cm below her weeks and she had a 9 and a half pounder. Its guess work!


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone! I'd love to be part of a parenting thread so count me in and DM you would do a super job!

Happy Birthday BV!

Happy 3rd trimester to you all reaching that! And wow what excitement! I bet you are so happy to get to there and not be far off now! Two weeks to go for me :)

Just back from the hospital - had a mw appointment and all is looking great still. He/she is wriggling well, she didn't do a fundal measurement - too early maybe? She also couldn't actual feel the baby (she tried) she said my stomach muscles were too strong, which I am amazed about because I haven't exercised since I found out but yippee if they are! I also got to ask her all about the day, so she said if all is normal and baby is feeding I'll be able to leave after 6 hours. Wow! Can't even imagine what its like leaving hospital with a baby! On the way home I treated myself to a present for the baby - a cuddly monkey saying 'mummys cheeky monkey' on it. Very cute!

On the downside I called my mother again and again she felt the need to go on about how she knows how it feels to have to work through pregnancy and how I should basically shut up about being tired because I'll be permanently tired soon so its just good practice. This time I didn't just take it because she doesn't understand because;
a) she worked a 5 minute drive from her employer (school) and didn't have to do over 2 hours commute a day
b) she was pregnant in the school holidays over summer with all of us and gave up work after the first half term so actually she worked the first trimester and then she worked for 6 weeks in the second trimester and nothing else. 
Its NOT the same thing as working permanently and also (and again this isn't intended to offend so sorry if it does) but her teaching job was 9-3.30, my job involves me leaving the house at 7am and I don't get back until 7pm most days, plus i have evening calls as the people I work for are in the US. Not the same at all.

Sorry I'm just so annoyed that she always manages to make things about herself and doesn't get that I'm allowed to feel exhausted and ill if I am feeling like that!

Okay rant over :)

Whats everyone up to today? I am working from home but taking it easy


----------



## kelzyboo

Deffinately feel for anyone suffering with heartburn like me, i've actually suffered burns to my throat because of acid but thats pre-pregnancy because i have a hole somewhere that lets acid come up further lol not sure what it means but i'm suffering badl;y with it at the minute, i wake up in tears and can't go back to sleep at all, its awful x

Will have a proper catch up later on just a flying visit while Abbie's quiet lol xx


----------



## mummymarsh

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BV :)

hope yor being spoilt :)

xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Hello everyone!

What a lovely mild sunny day!

BV, Happy birthday! enjoy the rest of your 20s, i was mortified when i turned 30 but as MummySS said at 31 its really not so bad and ive never been as happy as i am now. 

Starry, completely agree with you re BF, im gonna give it a good go but if it doesnt work i wont beat myself up, and im sick of all the BF threads on here too. 

Sherri, i as so with you on the acid reflux thing, i get it on a daily basis and it peaks around bedtime, its just so grose!

Tor, im pretty much done with my baby shopping now, just waiting on my nursery curtains and am getting a bath support, we are lucky that we have a generous size nursery and now that the furniture is up most things can be put away.

B Bear, sorry that you are still in so much pain especially at work. I saw my chiropractor yesterday for my scoliosis aand i was asking him about SPD (Even though i luckily dont have it) He was explaining the mechanics of it and it sounds pretty horrid when put that way! I use freeze gel and have to say i quite like it, maybe deep heat might suit you better? big :hugs: to you.

DM, Britt, Anna Happy 3rd tri! wow time is really marching on! 

DM, Great idea re the parenting thread, i have to say ive been panicing a bit at the thought of Beach bumps ending. Its weird but i count you all amongst my friends now and however bumpy its been we have all been on the most amazing journey together. It would be horrible for it all to stop after the births of our babies, plus il still need all your advice and support, probably more than ever!:cloud9:
i think you would be fab at keeping the front page updated too :winkwink:

Clare, Great your BP has dropped a bit, but what a horrible experiance you had at the hospital! Great that you have managed to change but that is disgusting! i hope you said something! Big baby...lol! i think mine may be also:wacko:

Hann, glad all went well at the hospital! I think my stomach muscles are shot to bits by now! lol. Great sympathy re your mother, my working days are simialar to yours and my mum goes on about similar things, the best thing is just to try and ignore them! Obviously still just smile sweetly but behind clenched teeth! 

Well, as for me ive had a bit of a lazy lie in this morining, now waiting for my kiddicare parcel but its late!
I hope it comes soon as i want to go into town and also got to take the dog out, OH has given me the money for my pink lining bag so if the shop has it in im going to buy it! yay!:happydance:

Loving my new phone too! its AWSOME!!!! X


----------



## Blue_bear

Well, my chat with my manager didnt go great. He basically just made me feel as though im not capable to do my job now, i dont think he intended for it to sound like that, but thats how it felt. 
He has suggested i do different days as its quieter, but its still 6 hour shifts so not really an improvment as such.

Its doing my head in so much im tempted to just take my mat leave at 29 weeks and be done with it.....i just dont wanna regret the decidion if thats what we decide :/


----------



## MrsWez

Happy Birthday, BV!!

Hann, I'm glad you had a great appointment.

Starry, I'm in agreement for with you. I can't wait to try to breastfeed but I'm not going to beat myself up. 

I hope you ladies are happy and healthy today. 

I've been looking for a university/college to attend. It's a lot more stressful than I had anticipated. But this is something I really need to do. I want my son to also get a higher education. I will support him no matter what but I think it's great for him to have his parents as an example.


----------



## Hann12

BB i sympathise, after my earlier mother rant, and thinking about work I had been really pleased because as of today I hand over some of my work to my colleague so things were going to be less stressful and hours better. Then at lunch time I got an email from my manager saying that I need to be trained on something next week and be part of a call centre the following weeks for complaints and questions. Not exactly an unstressful situation! I had planned on speaking to my manager about working from home more starting next week but thats not looking very likely now that I have to be on the end of a phone. They really don't think and its really starting to irratate me. It sounds like you are in a similar situation. I've told them my pregnancy is deemed high risk but its like they want to run me into the ground anyway!


----------



## DragonMummy

I have to be honest, i am only just managing doing 18 hours a week sitting on my arse. I don't know how you full timers do it. hann you're right, your hours just do not compare to what big ole skivers like me do! Although I was a full timer when I was pregnant with Harry and our shift pattern involved 7 nightshifts on the trot, 2100-0600..... I remember only too vividly how much that used to knock the shit out of me!

Unfortunately as i am certain loads of you have experienced already, people that already have kids like to let us know how much they suffered. I would imagine that your mum still sees you as her little girl. She won't see you as a grown woman with a stressful job and a long commute - that's far too grown up. Therefore I would imagine in her mind, her job would have been a LOT more strenuous as she was a proper grown up whereas you aren't. Does that make sense?

luckily my mum was 18 when she had me so immediately put her hands up as being a total novice and backed off. My mother in law however..... OMG! Her latest thing is whenever harry has a paddy, she'll say "oh he never does that when he's with me, I don't take no nonsense". Er... no.... he doesn't do that when he's with you because you feed him endless quantities of shit (4 lollies per visit? FFS!) and pander to his every need! 

Small rant added on the end there :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

DM I'm sure you are right about my mum! My MIL is actually much better as she just tells me all the time to relax and look after myself. My mum is part of the no sympathy and no nonsense type of mum!

Work is annoying though. I know that everyone has their struggles with working but it just p***'s me off that they tell me they will hand stuff to other people then land me with a new thing to pick up which is more stressful. I really wanted to work from home after next week or at least for part of it. I had even considered being signed off as I just feel quite desperate/stressed but I don't feel like I can do that now that I'm being asked to do this as I'd let everyone down. Its so frustrating! I know I'll really only have to do it for 1 week too as then I have my 17 days holiday I just wish they would be more understanding. My colleagues aren't any better though. :(

On the upside at least I get to work from home again tomorrow!

DM - your rant at the end made me chuckle - my MIL does that all the time to my SIL but thats mainly because she never lets him out of her sight!


----------



## emzeebob

ahhh woke up this morning and for the first time i had leaked all over my pj top, just the 1 though lol


----------



## Clareabell

Hann my work are like your and are completely unsympathetic. When I got signed off I felt terrible to one the service users I work with and to my colleagues who would get lumbered with my cases. 

What you need to bear in mind is that although it feels like a big deal at the moment within the bigger picture this is a really small period of time in your working career and it is important to take care of yourself and your baby. :)

I swear my BP is in part to do with my job and the fact that now I know im not back for a month that it is slowly coming down goes some way to proving that.


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann when I had PND my mum told me that I had to pull myself together and go and make friends :rofl: thanks mum! Not "can i run the hoover round for you and take some of the pressure off"! What she failed to remember was that when I was born, her and Dad were living with my Dad's parents so she had my Nan on hand all the time to take me and do things for her. I had noone and just had to manage. But your parents will ALWAYS think they had it harder. But think about it. How many of your mums are still in full time work? And think about when we were born - I bet you anything they'd have had one grandparent retired or a housewife who would help them out. I think it probably IS harder these days!


----------



## kelzyboo

I feel like i'm missing out on the whole BF chats since i will be FF, have to admit i'm slightly jealous of all you ladies who are at least giving it a go but i do hope it works well for all of you. Does make me kinda sad that i can't try it, i wish i'd BF Abbie, thats my biggest regret to be honest! 

Can't really comment on the job situations but i feel for all of you still working, i'm exhausted now so i can't imagine how you must feel, counting down to maternity leave no doubt! Seriously you all deserve a medal, feel free to moan anytime you deserve to xx


----------



## melissasbump

Oh my god my OH is just the best! We have been struggling to get our nursery curtains, they have been sold out everywhere and out of stock online, have been panicing as its the last nursery item we needed for our set. Well without telling me he managed to track down one pair in Oxford street and hotfooted it all the way there to get them today and suprised me when i got home! So happy to have them! 
Also he gave me money for my changing bag today which i have just been and bought!
Like you DM think im going to spend the evening stroking it! Hes the best!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I still fawn over mine, Mel....


Kelz how come youre not bf'ing? (out of interest, am not loading a rifle or anything :rofl:)


----------



## melissasbump

oh the funny thing was, when i was buying the bag the lady serving me asked when i was due, so i told her July. The next thing she comes out with is " you are very big arent you!" I just looked at her and then she said " oh but its all out front!" I mean WTF! I think she expected me to tell her im due im a week, granted i look big for 6 months but some things you shouldd just keep to yourself! lol


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol can shoot me if you like, can't run away!!

Its because of my daughter really, she wouldn't tolerate me BF the baby unfortunately, i've given it a lot of thought and since she already has a 'thing' about boobies theres no way i could do it without triggering anxiety and inappropriate behaviours in her and i wouldn't get away without her knowing i'm doing it! It would cause too many problems for her and for me and i'd end up having to stop and i'd hate that.

Still considering giving it a go though even knowing all of this, i'd love to try it and i hate that it wouldn't work for us but i can't afford to kick off another obsession, wouldn't be good for anyone. I may try it and switch to FF if she doesn't deal well with it, i'll just have to see what i think she can handle at the time.

I don't mind anyone asking why i won't try it, i don't feel judged at all because no-one really knows whats best for someone else so i just let all the preachy threads go over my head now, i really hope i can at least try it maybe even just his first feed in hospital before we come home but if i can't carry on then i'm ok with that, have to think about whats best for both of them and i've accepted that it may not be BF xx


----------



## DragonMummy

i had the post office lady tell me I'm very small (seriously??) and she didn't realise I was pregnant. i was behind a chest height counter......


----------



## DragonMummy

oh bless her! 

After all the drama and stigma i encountered when i switched, I would never judge. i do think it's something we should all give a go (as a rite of passage as it were) but like you say, I don't know peoples stories and reasons so i would never look down on someone for FF as the chances are I'll be right behind you within a few weeks! :hugs:


----------



## Clareabell

Im with you Mel, apparently im huge and growing a monster, Lol!! I may add a bump pic to FB for you to see the savage bump can you restrict who see's photos as I dont want all the randoms seeing my savage and I mean savage stretch marks!!


----------



## DragonMummy

and i LOVE the preachy threads.... all those hessian knickered evangelical BF'ers trying to change peoples minds. WHY? The FF'ers wouldn't be able to change THEIR minds and they obviously have the same conviction or they wouldn't be doing it! It's like saying to someone oh I know youre a devout Jew but I think MY god is right and best so you should convert to Christianity. People are never going to say "oh ok then, since you mentioned it you must be right! Chuck me a New Testament and a Crucifix!"

If that's what they want to do they can fill their boots but I bloody hate it when people think what is right for them must be right for everyone. AND you will notice (sorry am on full flow) that the ones BEING like that are either A) the lucky buggers that had no issues and managed to BF til their little darling was 26 or B) idealistic first timers who think because it's natural it must be easy (i know i can say that on here as all of you have brains and know that these things take work so am not being condescending honest!!!) which shoul be the case I admit but you'd think they'd learn. Menstruating is natural. That's not easy. Nor is pregnancy or for that matter childbirth. So why would BF'ing be a doddle? 

Someone please pin me down and gag me before I offend someone :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

You can restrict Claire but if it's easier just upload it straight onto here (on the go advanced reply screen there is an "add attachment" paperclip icon). I had hideous stretchmarks with Harry - all round what I called the southern hemisphere! i looked like I had been reupholstered with the hide of a purple zebra.... I have them again but theyre all just silver ones from last time. Think it's cos my bump is smaller. 

Think i should do a bump pic later. Not done one for a couple of months.


----------



## Clareabell

I am shite at uploading here and if I do FB then i can do it straight from phone shall have a go!!


----------



## DragonMummy

i might actually get my belly out later.... I have kept it hidden thus far!


----------



## Hann12

Thats made me laugh DM!! I have to say I have no idea on the BF front but all these threads with highly opinionated people on them are just laughable. I don't know why people can't do what they want to do or need to do and get on with it! I plan to BF but won't be killing myself if it doesn't work out!

Mel - don't worry about the stupid woman in the shop. I have a picture of you with your bag all proud - post a link to it! I still haven't got mine. I'm stalling because I'm trying to convince myself i want the expensive one or that I need the expensive one! 
Also - what are your curtains like? Are they part of a set?

Baby is having a nice kick now. Just done hypno birthing CD again and yet again fell sleep! I have no idea if this is giving me any benefit at all!! Just have to hope so. :)

Need to make dinner now, Greg is out on the beers which means when he says he'll be home around 9 thats code word for by midnight and smelling of beer!


----------



## fifi-folle

What is it with people? I had a total stranger telling me today I was as big as her friend who's due in May! People keep being surprised when I tell them bubs isn't due til July, grr. OK I have a well insulated bump but my fundal height is measuring spot on (not that I am going to go into that with total strangers!!!)

I have to say I love Asda's maternity jeans, I bought a pair yesterday and had to buy a size 12 rather than 16!!!!! It's insane! And there's still room for expansion!

As for BFing, it's a personal thing and nothing to do with anyone else. I hope to BF butif I can't then hope not to be judged for it. I would imagine that I'd feel bad enough without other people making comments. What is it with pregnancy and parenting that makes people think they can interfere?


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann you need the expensive one.... I used my oioi one for 2.5 years. That's justification in itself!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann. this is my bag...
https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/c...gorgeous-bags/blooming-gorgeous-peace-blossom

and the curtains are mothercare, the precious bear range, we have the bedding, the moses basket and a border up in the nursery It looks yummy! 

i will post a bump pic over next day or so, may even do it today the top im wearing makes me look extremly preggars! x


----------



## BlueViolet

You guys crack me up. DM, I agree, no one is changing anyone's mind, so it's all pointless. We have choices for a reason and I think people's decisions should be respected and left alone. That being said, I'm sure someone will get on my case for something or other over some parenting issues and I am fully prepared to smile and ignore it. I will do the best for my child and that's that. I'm sure that's all anyone can hope for. 

Sherri, sounds like your hospital stay didn't reduce any stress. I don't think I would have been able to deal with all that stuff. I might have walked out if given half the option. Glad you made it out alive and that you didn't kill anyone in the process :) If you did, we wouldn't blame you, of course. Also, hope your heartburn gets better. I usually chew some minty gum if I had my allotment of Tums and it's still not better. It only helps for a few seconds, but even that is something. Drinking milk helps me too (I think it neutralizes some of the acid), but I know you said you have to watch your calcium intake. 

Starry, yes, I am desperately clinging on to my 20s as well. I still feel like I just turned 21 and I'm still in college. Don't know why. It hasn't quite registered that I am now officially a grown-up with lots of responsibilities, soon not just for myself. 

Yesterday, I agreed to babysit again and this time I brought the baby over to our house. It suddenly hit me how much work having a baby is going to be and that our lives are not going to be the same afterwards. Our golden retriever went nuts with jealousy and kept on trying to sniff the baby and whined when I paid attention to her. He even growled and barked to try to get attention. I had to put him out on the deck because I didn't expect that type of a reaction. He is a very gentle and loving dog, but growling makes me nervous. Plus, it wasn't my baby, so I didn't want to mess around. Meanwhile, my back was hurting like crazy and I just wanted to cry right along with her when I couldn't figure out why she was crying. The hormones took over and I started to doubt my ability to take care of a newborn. I was a mess and then she started to blow raspberries and was all adorable and I forgot about everything else. I gave her back to her mom after a little over 6hrs in one piece, so I was happy. Then I had to rush straight to tutoring for another 3hrs. Since I didn't get more than 2-3hrs of sleep the night before, I was a mess. I held it together just enough to get through the day and then came home to find my husband cooking. It was nice to be able to relax and call it a day. I don't think I could handle this on a regular basis, but I suppose after a while you can get accustomed to a lot. 

Today was a lot more relaxed and I finally managed to sleep through the night, which helped a lot. Tonight we're going to try out a new Italian place with an amazing dessert menu, so I'm excited. I've been obsessing over cake lately, so I'm going to indulge :) 

Hope everyone has a great day! Sorry if I left anyone out. My memory isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Clareabell

Added pic https://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=837143568&aid=330654#!/photo.php?fbid=10150230868078569&set=a.10150142287843569.330654.837143568&theater

Plus a few of her cot and clothes!! in the album Mobile Uploads!! Am I really big???


----------



## SugarBeth

Afternoon everyone!

I slept in quite a bit today - last night my DH and I went midnight shopping as time pushed a reluctant me into the third trimester. I spent half of yesterday panicking in the nursery trying to pack my hospital bag when I had nothing yet to put into it...

So we went and grabbed a crib mattress, changing pad covers, labor snacks, some diaper changing things, and an infant to toddler bathtub. It was only a few things, but I felt so much better grabbing them! I can't believe today is the first day of the last trimester...I'm not ready!

Clothing is still my big issue. I'll feel much more prepared once I stop having an empty closet and dresser! I don't own a single outfit for my little girl yet!


----------



## Hann12

Mel - lovely bear and I love that range! We haven't bought bedding yet as think we'll wait until we know what it is. For now we have the moses basket (which is actually my pram top) and a gro bag and a swaddle. Nice bag too. 

DM - I like your thinking on the bag - it really is expensive at £190 but I guess if its for 2.5 years.....

Clare - love your bump pic, I'd say its about a normal sized bump but we are all different. Below is my 24 week v day bump, I don't look that big and everyone says my bump is very compact. It does however mean that just one day I am going to burst and with it get like a million stretch marks!
The photo will no doubt be the wrong way round as ever!



BV - great story, I'm so glad that the babysitting ended on a good note. Hugs to the lack of sleep and stupid work!!


----------



## mummySS

Had a ker-azy day at work but still working unforch. Thought i'd just pop in here while i'm having my decaf coffee break!

Hann and Claire - great bumpage! Claire i dont think you look 'too big' at all! And Hann I love that your MW said your tummy muscles are too hard to feel the baby. I wish i had tummy muscles, haha. My tummy has always been my 'problem chubb area', so pregancy is working great for me! Dread to think what it'll look like when the baby's popped. 

To everyone who's struggling with work, we are nearly there! So many bank holidays coming up next month (in the UK at least), and by the time they're over we'll almost be ready for mat leave! 

Hann, sorry to hear you have extra work on. That sucks. My work have been shitty too with loading extra work on me. I have a stressful job and long commute too, and had the doc not signed me off to work from home, I would be majorly struggling. The have actually given me EXTRA work because I work from home (because i'm not there to take 'reactive' stuff in the office). They don't give a crap that i'm working from home because i feel sick! And despite working from home, I still work from 9am-9pm (my usual hours, thereabouts). I do earn a decent salary but i work damned hard for it - there's no work/life balance in what I do. I'm just holding on to the fact that i have at least 6 months off - albeit with new challenges, but with rewards too! 

DM - i liked your view of how our mums see us - it's so true, we're not like grown ups to them. I think everything is generally harder these days - my mum gave up work the day she found out she was preggers - there's no way we're all in a position to do that! I feel a bit sorry for my kids that they wont have the same quality time with their parents as i did with my mum - she was always there to cook me nice food, pick me up from school, help with homework, get involved in extra curricular stuff at school. I will obv try my best but I can't imagine i will have that amount of time while trying to juggle a career... 

SB - happy 3rd tri too!

Blue V - it's great you're getting some practice in.. It's cute how the baby blew raspberries and it was all better again :)

Mel - lovely jubbly bag! Look forward to your bump pic. I'll try to take one later too. 

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Phew that took me ages to catch up!

Glad you're out of there Sherri it sounds like a nightmare hospital run by dimwits! 

Hann- get the bag! You know you want to!- Is this the one that is leather and looks like a regular bag?

Love the nursery pics Clareabell! We've got the made with love bedding too :)

No news here really, got a Mothers day thing at H's nursery tomorrow which should be nice, then my 28wk appointment on monday with my MW- actually, Mondays going to be horrible- I have to have a blood test then I have to take Holly for her jabs in the afternoon! That should be fun........


----------



## Hann12

Doodle - it is the leather bag - good memory. I probably will get it!

Mummyss - our jobs/bosses sound so similar. Its so rubbish, they should be giving us less. I just had a rant to my MIL about it (she is very sympathetic) and she actually told me to stop and take a breath because I was getting annoyed. I'm probably just stressing myself out more thinking about it!

Just eaten a totally chilli infused curry and think the baby might suffer, ooops! Probably shouldn't have done that! Hopefully the little monkey likes hot food!

Doodle - hope your blood test is okay and Hollys jabs go well, poor thing!

Mummy - stop working, its too late for all that now. Hope you have a nicer day tomorrow lined up :)


----------



## mummySS

Hann - my MIL is much more sympathetic than my own mother too! Lol maybe they are just too polite to tell us what they really think :haha:

Ok, look who we bought yesterday for baby... Sooo cute. Paul and I have had loads of fun holding them to my belly and making them talk to baby in funny voices. If I looked at this situation from the outside I would be vomiting :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







New Image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsWez

Cute bump, Hann!

Happy 3rd tri, SB!! I am going to put my hospital bag together at 34 weeks. I have a few toiletries but that's it. I'll see what goodies I get at my baby shower first. 

I personally don't get the BF and FF threads. As long as you aren't starving your baby, what does it matter? :shrug: He/She needs food, end of story.

DM, could you please go a day without making me pmsl?! 

My work tried to call me in for 6 hours today. Luckily I left my phone in my car during lunch with my mom. I already work 40+ hours a week, I'm not coming in on my day off! My pregnant feet can't handle it, we have new hires that should be covering these shifts. I have to work out my maternity leave with my OB.


----------



## Blue_bear

I have bitten the bullet and i am taking mat leave asap. Means my last working day will be 17th April ish. 
I know its early but in my line of work there is no alternative to running around and being on my feet. Also the fairly unsociable hours etc.
There are issues at work as well, that when im there irratate me so much its really not worth the stress. My BP is ok, and i would like it to stay that way!

I might go and take a bump pic :) Have got a few stretchies tho :S
I think you girls that have posted look fab, people can just be so rude sometimes!


----------



## Hann12

Mummy - where did you get the toys from? I love them! 

Wez - well done for not answering the phone, sounds like you work enough too! 

BB I am deeply jealous! And tempted to leave early too but I probably won't. Did your work mind?


----------



## BlueViolet

SB, congrats on reaching the third semester and your latest purchases :)

Hann, great bump pic! I've been using Bio oil and so far no stretch marks. Knock on wood! I hope I don't jinx myself...hehe. 

Clarea, I don't have facebook. Can you post a pic here too? Thanks!

Mummy, your work hours are nuts. I'm glad you at least get paid decently. I probably put in about that much too when I taught full time just with getting materials ready and grading, but after school let out I could make my own schedule, so it wasn't so bad. Now though, I'm not sure I could handle it. Also, adorable stuffed animals. 

Doodle, good luck with your appointment! 

Hann, the chilli curry sounds yummy. 

Wez, glad you didn't take on more work. You need to put your feet up!

Bb, congrats with almost being done with work! You need to take care of yourself first :)

Right now I'm counting down till dinner. I'm trying not to snack too much before hand. Recently, I lost 4.5, which is nuts, but I'll take it. Perhaps I was really bloated one day when I weighed myself and now I'm back to normal. Or else the scale decided to be kind for a change.


----------



## MrsWez

What's for dinner, BV? We are having potatoes Au Gratin, Sloppy Joe's and some vegetable.


----------



## BlueViolet

We have a reservation in 30min, so the countdown is on! I'm thinking I'm going to order the shrimp scampi and the banana foster cheesecake. Can you tell I've been staring the menu? :haha: 

Your potatoes sound really good. Lately I've been on a baked sweet potato kick, but any type of potatoes sound delicious.


----------



## MrsWez

I had banana foster cheesecake last week at a local restaurant and it was amazing. I'm guilty of scooping out the menu before we go too. DH hates when I do it, he says we can't discover the menu together that way. Lame. :haha:

I'm on a potato kick too, not sweet potatoes though. This MUST be DH's child as I love them and he hates them. :(


----------



## SugarBeth

I look up the menu to everything on the internet before we go each time - even just a fast food place! I like to know exactly what I want and what me and baby are in the mood for way before I get there to order it! We don't go out often, so I want to ensure I get the perfect thing to fully enjoy it.


----------



## MrsWez

That's what I tell DH, SB. He says utter confusion is part of the dining experience.


----------



## SugarBeth

MrsWez said:


> That's what I tell DH, SB. He says utter confusion is part of the dining experience.

:haha: My DH doesn't understand it either. It's just like once we decide what restaurant we're going to, IT CAN NOT BE CHANGED! He sometimes throws out another option after, but no. My tastebuds are now tuned in to this one restaurant, they've already begun the selection process through the menu and are all excited over that particular kind of food. No changing! He just thinks I'm silly and goes with it.


----------



## mummySS

Ooh yes i also like to check in advance. But not too far in advance - sometimes at work when we have posh lunches we have to choose a week in advance. How the hell are you supposed to know what you're going to fancy next week!

All your dinners tonight are making me slurrp! Wez, what are sloppy joe's?? 

Hann - the toys were from good ole marks & sparks!

xx


----------



## Hann12

Oh thanks for letting me know, might pop in tomorrow! Also just discovered there is a hidden 'crave maternity' shop nearby too so going to pay that a visit!

Just got a call from the drunk husband saying that trains aren't running and could I drive in a get him. Have told him to look at a taxi first as I'm in bed! Not exactly in the mood to drive into central London!! Fingers crossed the taxi works out!


----------



## mummySS

Lol i would definitely not be getting out of my warm cosy bed to pick up a drunk husband! [it's thursday night... surely he should be fine with a taxi...]


----------



## Hann12

Thankfully he just called and is in a taxi, I am so pleased! 
It's too late to be out and about! Silly boys sometimes :)


----------



## MrsWez

mummySS said:


> All your dinners tonight are making me slurrp! Wez, what are sloppy joe's??
> 
> xx

A sloppy joe is ground beef cooked in a tomato sauce, put it between a hamburger bun and tada!!

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_zcLNpiRgtg8/TRuUF-0MJeI/AAAAAAAABuk/DtafT4ey9Zk/s400/sloppy.jpg


----------



## MrsWez

Hann, glad it worked out. I'd give my DH an earful and go get his drunk ass. A taxi to our house would cost $60 or about 37 pounds. :growlmad:


----------



## Tor81

Hi all, I haven't quite caught up on all the posts yet but getting sleepy now so will reply to what I can, and sorry if anything is out of date!!

BB, sorry you're suffering hun, sounds awful :hugs: Good that your DH is going back to work, make sure he doesn't overdo it though.

Congrats on 3rd Tri to DM, Britt, Clare and Anna! :)

DM, I would definitely support you starting up the new thread, go for it girl! I don't actually think it's really sunk in yet that in 3 months I'm going be moving from pregnancy to parenthood!!

Clare, sorry to hear you ended up on hospital at the weekend, glad you're improving now though. Not good about the blood etc, can you go elsewhere?

Clare, BB & MummySS, I don't think you need to worry too much about the big baby thing, I hear the bigger ones have an easier birth because they're stronger to help themselves out, no idea how much truth there is behind that though!

Hann, the monkey sounds cute, where did you get that from? Can you post a pic?

BV, hope you've enjoyed your birthday & have been thoroughly spoiled!

Mel, your DH sounds like a diamond, have you put the curtains up yet?

Will catch up on the rest in the morning... zzzz

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Ugh, what I'd give for a Sloppy Joe right now...!!!

Can I ask you girls your opinion on names? My husband and I are struggling for middle names for Katherine. So far our favorites are:

Katherine Anora "Katie Nora"
Katherine Isabelle "Katie Belle"
Katherine Penelope (There's a million nicknames for this - Katie Pepper, Piper, Poppy, Pen, Pip, etc)

We've been getting no where for days because we're fond of all three. What do you ladies think?


----------



## MrsWez

Beth, I'm voting for Katherine Penelope. It has a nice ring to it, the other ones are beautiful too.


----------



## mummySS

omgggg.. i gotta get me one of those sloppy joes now!! *DROOL*

Tor - i am going to cling on to your big baby theory, hehe :)

SB - I really love Katherine Isabelle, that's my personal fave. I also like Penelope as a middle name. I like Nora too. Not too sure about Anora but i think it'd grow on me. Think they are all lovely!


----------



## Britt11

Hi Sugarbeth I love Katherine Isabelle, my second choice would be Penelope.
I am a Catherine myself, great choice :thumbup:
also did you confirm with another scan that it is a girl? sorry I missed that post

how is everyone?


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks Britt! Yes, I did get a second ultrasound to get it confirmed last Thursday. We were lucky to get a great potty shot! But girls are so much harder to name!


----------



## amand_a

My gosh you have all been busy bees I'm struggling to keep up. 

Sherri I had a stint in hospital being monitored when I was pregnant with Matilda, I was completely ignored the whole time. But I think after hearing your story I should be very thankful.

I am really struggling to keep up with you all at the moment, I have just finished (I hope) a 2000 word essay which is due Sunday, so I think I deserve a break. That is before I start on the next essay due next week, any volunteers? :winkwink: I sometimes really wonder what I have got myself into with a toddler uni and one on the way with a DH who is no help because he works 6 days a week. Oh well I will find out just how busy things will be soon enough!

I have added my most recent bump pic with a comparison pic in the same top at about 40 weeks pg with DD. I hope this baby is smaller!!!!
 



Attached Files:







190389_1982181077940_1345598222_2284649_2970040_n.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









5334_1217274355750_1345598222_613494_3649495_n.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Starry Night

amanda_a, great bump pics! It's such a perfect shape! I'm envious!

Things are getting a bit hectic as we have multiple house showings the next couple of days. I'm really hoping somebody makes an offer!! We have 3 weeks until we move. EEKS!

And my ticker countdown is at 100 days!! I thought this day would never come...


----------



## curlew

morning all

just a quick post from me as I am feeling absolutely drained. I just seem to do some housework or something for an hour then need 2 hours to recover. Need to get the packing done today for going away tomorrow but can't be bothered :wacko:

Hope everyone is feeling well and the bumps are lovely.

Congrats to those on third trimester - fabulous on the home straight now. Two weeks for me to get there but not long.


----------



## Blue_bear

Morning ladies, you will be pleased to hear that i think i have woken up in a better mood! Lol. Sorry for the ranting yesterday!

I know we have talked about slings before but im at a bit of a loss, can anyone recommend one they have brought or have been looking at please??

Hope your all feeling ok today today, its meant to be 20degrees here today but no sign of it yet!

xx


----------



## amand_a

Im not sure about sling brands, but I found looking at a few that a wrap one suited me best. Instead of paying the $60 odd dollars for the one I wanted I brought a long piece of fabric for about $8 and I now have two wraps for next to nothing :)


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! BB I am feeling more chilled too. I'm still not happy about work but at least I am at home working today :)

On slings I got mine from this lady: https://www.victoriaslinglady.co.uk/
They are the same stretch slings as all the big brands but she does them and at a minimal cost. I figured I'd start with that. I also have a baby bjorn for my husband to use as I couldn't see him using a sling!

Going to the shops in a bit to check out crave maternity, now I know its their I am desperate to go! Taking an early lunch break to be there :)

Amanda - great bump pic's! Great idea to use the same top too! 

Starry - hope the viewings go well - have my fingers crossed for you! 

Curlew - hope you have some time to chill out today. I totally sympathise!

Tor - I'll post a photo of the monkey, its not that great but it was only £4!! so bargain!

And Happy 25 weeks to Mel - yippee!


----------



## Blue_bear

Oooh great tip Amanda, i was thinking about the wrap type too i think. Did youget a particular material?


----------



## DragonMummy

Hmm not won over by the Sloppy Joe....

BB i'm going for the Baby Bjorn Synergy. It's £110 on mothercare but £65 on Amazon. Makes you wonder why mothercare bother!

Curlew I have been the same. Even the smallest of efforts require several hours recovery time! I HAVE to do some laundry today as I am working at 6 and have no uniform.... :haha:

Hann i love Crave's clothes..... OMG you'll spend a fortune!!!

Mel - congrats on 25 weeks!


----------



## Doodlepants

Curlew take me away with you! I'll pack! :)

BB- I've got a Baby bjorn that M will probably use and I'm getting a mei tai wrap and maybe a moby wrap too. Aaisrie's a good person to talk to re wraps :)

Well today is about my 12th day of having a headache! I have no idea what is causing it?! I'm drinking loads, wearing my glasses when I need to.... Any ideas?

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> Hmm not won over by the Sloppy Joe....
> 
> BB i'm going for the Baby Bjorn Synergy. It's £110 on mothercare but £65 on Amazon. Makes you wonder why mothercare bother!

off to google......


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> Hmm not won over by the Sloppy Joe....
> 
> BB i'm going for the Baby Bjorn Synergy. It's £110 on mothercare but £65 on Amazon. Makes you wonder why mothercare bother!

Someone on 3rd tri said that thier pushchair was something like 299 on kiddicare and 599 on mothercare! How do they do any business??!!


----------



## Hann12

I got my baby bjorn on kiddicare - its not the synergy its this one:

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_117834_10001

Its the organic comfort carrier - has 2 positions for the legs which I thought was a plus, but it is a bit more expensive.

Not sure what to suggest on the headache Doodle - is it hormone related? Have you seen the dr? I'd probably just do what you have and thats drinking loads of water, but you'll probably end up permanently on the loo!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I got DH to do some bump pics last night. He thoughtfully decapitated me in one, leaving only my 17 chins for your viewing pleasure. The other one I also bit the bullet and got my whole bump out. appears my stretch marks are worse than I thought. Oh well, I can't see them. And theyre not new ones anyway!

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0010.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG00121.jpg

ps - DH says I'm so big I am now obstructing his view of the telly :rofl: bollocks, she's just right! 9lbs heavier so far..... Just as well as I was too fat to start with :blush:


----------



## DragonMummy

Could you be hungry Doods? I don't know what to suggest after 12 bloody days! I still stand by my recommendation of 4head headache sticks. they work wonders, given that paracetamol is apparently the chocolate teapot of the painkilling world!


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh and any of my text buddies - can you drop me a text please.... I have lost all of my recently added numbers. Apparently my sim couldn't cope. Yet other stuff like a chinese takeaway from where we used to live - I have that 4 times!!!


----------



## amand_a

For newborns I was recommenced a stretch fabric like a t-shirt fabric, preferably cotton and something that wont require overclocking the edge. I got a stretch rib fabric. For bigger babies I got told to use a woven fabric, both these sites were helpful. Not everyone's thing I know, but where I can I'm a real penny saver!
As for other slings and things I think Aasrie has some experience.

https://www.make-baby-stuff.com/make-a-baby-sling.html
https://wearyourbaby.com/Default.aspx?tabid=121


----------



## Hann12

Just text you!

That forehead stuff is good actually so that might do the trick. 

Love the bump pic's DM! Nice top too. I always chop my face out too, can't seem to keep that in and get the bump!


----------



## fifi-folle

Thanks Amanda. I also meant to ask what pattern you used for your nappies?


----------



## fifi-folle

OOOooooooh down to double figures now!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh well done on single figures FF! 

Re the beach bumps graduation thread, I shall create it at some point in early June, unless we have 2 or more evicting little ones before then. guess we can run the 2 side by side until all the late squeezers have caught up! Obviously we have MummyMarsh and our guardian angel Charlie at the very fore of it all. :cloud9:


----------



## melissasbump

Morning everyone!

Hann, your bump is so ickle and cute! Luckky you didnt have to go and pick your husband up, i wouldnt have been impressed! Enjoy your lunch break shopping!

MummySS, very cute baby toys!

B Bear, i dont blame you for taking your mat leave early considering how much pain you have been in. Best to look after yourself and bump, much more important!

SB and Wez, your food talk is making mwe HUNGRY!

Tor, not put up curtains yet, we are getting them lined with blackout lining 1st. Hope you had a nice sleep!

SB, I like Katherine Isabelle but thats a bit biased because our chosen girls name is Isabella! They are all nice though! 

Amanda, great bump pic! i agree with Starry, its a prefect shape!

Starry, woo hoo for 100 days!

DM, I got a baby carrier from the baby show, cant remember the make but it was a bargin at £25 was half price and its really simple to use, il check on the make later. Amazon is great for some stuff, im going to get a high chair from there eventually as they have such a choice and all different price ranges.
And great bump pics, thats a lovely top!


Doodles, i get headaches that can last days, all i can suggest is paracetamol every 4 hours and if you have a 4head stick that can relieve it for a few mins 
Hope you feel better soon 

Well as for me, going to my gradads for home made fish and chips, its the best hes a fab cook! Then we are going to but some tomato and chilli plants for my new greenhouse, anyone know anything else i can grow? its only small, could i grow raspberrries? 
OH is off work today so thats nice too. x

Twenty five weeks today! woo hoo! :happydance:
Thanks for al the well wishes ladies


----------



## Eliza_V

Hey guys,

My "July Beach Bumps" siggy has disappeared - despite having the same signature since I fell pregnant it's suddenly been deleted as it's "too big" :S And now I can't find the HTML code anywhere :( I had the sparkly one. Can anyone help? xx


----------



## DragonMummy

theyre all on the first page vixi - you just need to remove the spaces that Raz put in x


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel we had raspberries all over our garden in our old house. I reckon you could give them a go in a growbag or similar?


----------



## Hann12

me again, just had a break down on the phone to someone at work. You know they asked me to do this thing, well it turns out its calling 170 people on monday (plus I have my day job) and they aren't nice calls. I was on the phone to someone from our employee relations team and just burst into tears about it and said I can't cope. I have so much happening and I feel so sick still and they aren't helping me at all.
She is going to speak to them and see what can be done. I just feel like I'm under so much pressure to do everything because I don't want to look bad to people at work and I'm not the kind of person to shy away from work normally but I'm also really not coping. I feel really out of control :(


----------



## Eliza_V

DragonMummy said:


> theyre all on the first page vixi - you just need to remove the spaces that Raz put in x

I don't know whether I am just being a bit dim, but I can't see them on there! :( x


----------



## mummySS

Vixie, looks like they've been removed from the 1st page. 

Here's mine from my siggy - you'll need to remove the spaces:

[ IMG ] https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/beachballbanner.gif[ /IMG ]


----------



## Eliza_V

mummySS said:


> Vixie, looks like they've been removed from the 1st page.
> 
> Here's mine from my siggy - you'll need to remove the spaces:
> 
> [ IMG ] https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/beachballbanner.gif[ /IMG ]

It says "this imagine has been moved or deleted" when I put it in :S Weird :(


----------



## mummySS

Oh Hann... :hugs: that's HORRIBLE! See what work say first, it may be that they just needed to see how much it was bothering you. If not, maybe try your doctor? 

I had a situation last year (pre-pregnancy) where my workload was too much and no one was listening so i went to HR and told them i was stressed and on the verge of a breakdown (i wasn't really but i needed them to take notice), and only then did something happen. 

xx


----------



## Eliza_V

Scratch that - done it now!!

Thank you very much :) xxx


----------



## mummySS

vixiepoo said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Vixie, looks like they've been removed from the 1st page.
> 
> Here's mine from my siggy - you'll need to remove the spaces:
> 
> [ IMG ] https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/beachballbanner.gif[ /IMG ]
> 
> It says "this imagine has been moved or deleted" when I put it in :S Weird :(Click to expand...

that's weird - i can still access it when i follow the link?


----------



## mummySS

aha - ok good!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann12 said:


> me again, just had a break down on the phone to someone at work. You know they asked me to do this thing, well it turns out its calling 170 people on monday (plus I have my day job) and they aren't nice calls. I was on the phone to someone from our employee relations team and just burst into tears about it and said I can't cope. I have so much happening and I feel so sick still and they aren't helping me at all.
> She is going to speak to them and see what can be done. I just feel like I'm under so much pressure to do everything because I don't want to look bad to people at work and I'm not the kind of person to shy away from work normally but I'm also really not coping. I feel really out of control :(

Do you get paid full sick pay? If so let them know that you're so stressed out and your MW wants to sign you off sick for the rest of your pregnancy but you want to keep working and you need them to work something out so you can keep going..... fuck them - it's not worth all this grief. if they keep piling it on then actually DO get yourself signed off. Even if it's just a week's break. x


----------



## mummySS

Oh also - great bumpage DM and Amanda! Lovely... 

I took a piccie last night but decided i looked too rough to post it on the web. (i haven't washed my hair in about a week... i'm gross but it takes too much energy). Will take another post-hairwash!

Doods, your headache sounds horrible. I dont know what to suggest... But in the meantime, big :hug: Could it be related to teeth, sometimes these things are connected. And didn't you get new braces recently. Btw, if you dont mind me asking, how come you need braces? Sorry if that's really nosey. I have typically british crooked teeth and have been wondering about sorting them out (I looked into those Invisalign things, but then fell pregnant and decided the money could be better spent elsewhere!).


----------



## DragonMummy

mummySS said:


> Vixie, looks like they've been removed from the 1st page.
> 
> Here's mine from my siggy - you'll need to remove the spaces:
> 
> [ IMG ] https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/beachballbanner.gif[ /IMG ]

really? wonder why that was done.... they were on there a couple of weeks ago as some new members got them.


----------



## DragonMummy

hey mummy make the most of your free dental! some of it you'll have to pay for but some will be covered I'm sure :D

doods I never thought of that. i always used to get headaches when my (poxy evil) brace was adjusted.

afm - OMG hot flush!!! am still in a little nightie as I am just too hot to do anything. AND had the most disgusting thing happen earlier. I was in the utility room earlier, feeling completely fine. I coughed and a huge mouthful of sick just splattered onto the floor from nowhere, like it had magicked itself into my mouth. And DH was watching! I just stared at him in shock! Bless him he mopped it all up while I went upstairs and swilled my mouth out. Grim!


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> me again, just had a break down on the phone to someone at work. You know they asked me to do this thing, well it turns out its calling 170 people on monday (plus I have my day job) and they aren't nice calls. I was on the phone to someone from our employee relations team and just burst into tears about it and said I can't cope. I have so much happening and I feel so sick still and they aren't helping me at all.
> She is going to speak to them and see what can be done. I just feel like I'm under so much pressure to do everything because I don't want to look bad to people at work and I'm not the kind of person to shy away from work normally but I'm also really not coping. I feel really out of control :(
> 
> Do you get paid full sick pay? If so let them know that you're so stressed out and your MW wants to sign you off sick for the rest of your pregnancy but you want to keep working and you need them to work something out so you can keep going..... fuck them - it's not worth all this grief. if they keep piling it on then actually DO get yourself signed off. Even if it's just a week's break. xClick to expand...

This is what i was going to say, its not worth getting yourself so stressed over ive decided! At the end of the day if your getting stressed and your BP goes too high then you will get signed off on bed rest anyway and thats no good for you or bubs! (the high BP, not the bedrest!) 
I, like you hate to feel as though i am shying away from work but this is the one time in my life i am going to be selfish, and its for the babys sake. 

I dont get full sick pay, only ssp, thats why i decided to just go straight on mat,leave as its not worth it. Seen as your full time etc though, if you get full sick pay then you definately should take it. xx


----------



## Hann12

Thanks BB and DM, so they just called me back and told me to go to the midwife/dr and get signed off. I called the dr and they can see me on Tuesday so will get the note then. Don't know whether I'll do one week or two at this stage. I have 2 weeks off in 2 weeks so thats at least a break.
I just feel so bad leaving them in the lurch but at the same time I can't keep feeling like this! 
I know its a stupid worry to but I'm concerned about repercussions from a pay perspective as we get paid bonus's each year depending on our work done and if I have got signed off and not done this thing then they might ding my bonus. But then the baby is more important. I just hope they understand. 
I get full pay for sick pay so thats something. If I hadn't been landed this new stuff to do I think I would have been fine but having to do that has tipped me over the edge!

Thank you so much to you all for listening to me moan on, I really needed some friends to talk to who understand what I'm feeling and where I am coming from. I don't have any friends round me going through this and my colleagues at work don't understand either so I've felt very much alone in this and would have been without you.


----------



## Blue_bear

Not a problem at all Hann, i had my ranting sesh yesterday and def feel better for it!

Glad you have got something sorted. Is getting signed of from Tuesday soon enough if you have that job to do on Monday? Or have i got confused :S

My work collegues just dont get it either, you have to think of yourself, end of.


----------



## Hann12

I'll just take normal sick leave until tuesday and then get the letter on Tuesday and send it to them. Technically we don't need a certificate until we have been out for 7 calender days so I'd be getting a sick note early. 

The only thing it has left me in a dilemma about is that I'm meant to be going to a kylie concert at the o2 on Thursday, a girl from work is going but not with me and so If i still went she might see me and tell work, but if I don't go then i waste that money and actually I'd probably be fine to go, the reason I don't want to work is because of the stress of work. I probably shouldn't risk it though....


----------



## DragonMummy

thats why I love this group - there's always at least ONE person in your situation and pretty much everyone can understand. OMG i love you guys!!! :cry:


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG Hann you have no idea HOW jealous i am.... Kylie is my goddess - i love her!


----------



## Hann12

Yes but I can't really risk going could i?!


----------



## fifi-folle

GO! You're signed off with stress, music is a stress reliever! And what're the chances of bumping into your colleague in the O2, it's massive!


----------



## mummySS

Feck it, i think you should go to the Kylie concert! It's obvious you're not at work because you're stressed. So the princess of pop is just the thing to destress you!

I have the EXACT same situation with my bonus. Our bonus rounds are in March but count for each calendar year, so this year, my boss explicitly told me that she HADN'T counted my absence and sickness for 2010. But that she WOULD be counting it for my 2011 bonus, which will be pro-ratad anyway to take account for my mat leave. Which means i'll end up with diddly squat for this year! But you know what, i don't care. The baby is much more important. Remember this is only a blip, you can earn bonuses in the future.


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> thats why I love this group - there's always at least ONE person in your situation and pretty much everyone can understand. OMG i love you guys!!! :cry:

Sniff... :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah go. What can they do? if you were off with flu or a broken back then maybe but if youre going off with stress, what could be a better way of dealing with that than singing along to an extremely camp production of better the devil you know surrounded my tens of thousands of gay men? I can feel my shoulders unknotting just thinking about it!


----------



## Hann12

Just lost my response arrgghh!

You're right, just need to make sure the dr signs me off with stress. I doubt i would bump into her in the o2 too.

Mummy - we clealry have very similar employers, you're right though one bonus is nothing compared to our health now and we will only be pregnant with this baby once and I don't want to do anything to jeapodise that. 

I love you guys too :)


----------



## curlew

DM - sorry meant to say earlier that a post baby thread sounded great and starting it in June would be a good idea incase anyone goes early.

Sorry some of you are having such torrid work problems. :hugs:

Haven't got much done as I was feeling dreadful so I went to bed for a wee while. Up now and hope to get some packing done before DS comes home from school.


----------



## DragonMummy

oh crikey are you STILL feeling crap? Poor you xxxx


----------



## BlueViolet

Amanda, great bump! :) 

Starry, good luck with the house tours.

Curlew, have fun on your honeymoon trip! Bring back some pictures of Mickey for us. Hope you feel better before your trip. You deserve a good time. 

Bb, I'm getting this carrier from my registry:

https://www.amazon.com/BABYBJÖRN-Ba...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1301660764&sr=1-3

and I got a freebie sling too. I can't tell you how well they work though. I just went by the online reviews. I was just looking for a picture of the sling to show you and I found a page that has a picture of it and explains how they've been recalled. Bummer! I was looking forward to using it. It's pretty cute looking. 

https://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10177.html


Doodle, hope your headache goes away. That's too long to deal with one. 

DM, great bump pics! I wish I was only up 9lbs...

Mel, my grandma always had a greenhouse. She used to grow lettuce, radishes, green onions, tomatoes, cucumbers, and green peppers. I bet you can grow raspberries and strawberries too :) I would love to plant some berries in the backyard, but I'm afraid the bunnies and deer will eat them. I tried at our rental house last year and I got one strawberry and no raspberries or blueberries. The bunnies must have been grateful. Perhaps I can try building an enclosure to keep them out. 

Hann, I'm glad you're going to the MW/doctor to see if you can take some time off. You have to take care of yourself and the baby first. They'll manage at work. It would also be unfair of them to skip your bonus due to health issues. 

Mummy, it's not right they won't give you your full bonus. I think it's discrimination. You have appointments to go to that can't be helped. You should sit down with your boss and try to work something out. 

I have to get out of the house. I've been watching an episode of Grey's Anatomy that made me so emotional. Normally, I'd hate it because they turned it into a musical, which is really weird and cheesy. Then I flipped on a cooking show..and they were making Tiramisu. I was practically drooling and now I must have some. I haven't made it in a long time and I don't have the supplies. Maybe I can get it at a coffee shop later. 

Oh, yeah, I had a question for you ladies. I've been feeling a lot of movement and kicks lately and I've been wondering how you guys tell which way the baby is oriented. I remember someone saying she knew when the baby went head down. I can't tell which limbs are which. I can feel low and high kicks and they're mostly on the right side, which is weird. Sometimes I feel wiggling, like she's shifting around, but I have no clue how she's moving in there. Maybe I should be more in tune with my body, but for now it's comforting to know she's active. Perhaps too active...I don't know when she sleeps. It used to be that she was only active at night and now it's pretty much all day and night. Maybe she takes cat naps.


----------



## mummySS

i'm exactly the same BV - i have no idea how everyone knows how their baby is positioned! I've never been one of these 'in tune' people though so i figured it was just that! :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Phew I've missed loads!

Mummy, I have to have full on braces (yes, like ugly Betty!) because nearly 2 years ago I had to have a tooth removed because it was a milk tooth!! and they said if they didn't remove it and expose the adult tooth then it would fall out and I'd be left with a gap! So I have the braces to pull the adult tooth down- it's nearly in place now and I thankfully only have a few months left but in a few weeks I'm having them on my lower teeth too which I'm dreading! I know it's not for long and they'll look so much better for it but I must admit I have really low days sometimes as it honestly makes me look about 12!- people can be really nasty especially now I'm pregnant :( I feel like I should walk around with a big sign informing everyone that I'm not really a teenager!
But on the bright side, I had a gap between my 2 front teeth before that isn't there anymore :) I just want them off now!

Hann- work sounds like a nightmare atm! I hope you get some well earned time off! I think the sling looks really good- the legs look in a better position in that one! :)

Ugh! I feel sooooo sick! My mum bought Holly a big cone of sweets- I have eaten more than a few!!


----------



## Doodlepants

I forgot!- Amanda- are the woven wraps good? I heard they take some getting used to and I'm worried I won't get the hang of it!x


----------



## Doodlepants

BV- I am so useless at trying to guess where the baby is positioned! I mainly get my kick on the right too, quite high up! Not much today though, I think she's facing my back!x


----------



## mummySS

Doods i'm sure you look absolutely fine with them, I think we notice these things ourselves far more than others do. And you'll have picture perfect teeth by the end of it which is great, I would love to have perfect teeth! (I feel i should stress that mine are hardly austin powers-esque, they are just not britney spears) :)


----------



## Blue_bear

I cant tell which way up he is either. I think he is still undecided himself as sometimes hes right up under my ribs and sometimes i feel him right down low. I always assume they are kicks but i guess he could be punching with his arms too!


----------



## Hann12

I have no idea about the baby position either. It seems to wriggle and kick all over! The only time I know it's definitely fully breach is because I get those awful cervix kicks.


----------



## curlew

hi

Well got the packing all done only took just over an hour. It's quite easy as I'm so practiced at it having spent half my life travelling abroad lol its just the thought of doing it for 3 people. It was also a bit more complicated as I had to pack an overnight bag for us as we are stopping in France on the way to disney, as we figured it would be too late to try and do it in one day. Its 8 hours drive from here to Folkestone without any stops then three hours once we are over the tunnel. Plus I had to pack a flight bag for DS as we are dropping him off at his dad's for a few days on the way back.

Love all the chat re slings. I have a baby Bjorn carrier and loved it when I travelled as it made life so much easier. I have to say I love the look of the slings but I am so paranoid that I won't have tied it properly and fidget will land on the ground lol. 

As for which way is up for fidget, like the rest of you even though I am a second time mum I haven't got a clue. I assume the slightly lighter feelings are him flexing his arms and hands and the great big thuds are kicks but they seem to come from all over. As for when he does a somersault it feels like my stomach is being turned inside out, but have to say it is wonderfully reassuring. I think Fidget was on a growth spurt Monday, Tuesday as I ate like a horse (in fact I was so hungry I would have contemplated eating my desk if someone hadn't come in with donuts at that moment in time) and Fidget was quite inactive however, yesterday and today he has been more active again and my eating has gone back down to normal.

Right off to empty the dishwasher and tumble drier and then have a shower then I can get the towels on and that will be me finished.

Have a good week all and I'll catch up when I get back.


----------



## melissasbump

Afternoon! What a lovely day it is, sunny and warm!:happydance:

DM, yeah good idea, we have a walled garden so gonna try them up the wall or something, i love raspberrys and strawberries!
Your sicky episode doesnt sound very nice! Just out of interest were you sick with Harry?

Hann, so sorry that work have stressed you out so much that you broke down to them! makes me so angry that they havent taken into account the pregnancy at all and just stressed you out further and loaded you with work:growlmad: 
Do not feel bad or guilty about being signed off, you have to look after yourself and baby, nothing else even comes close to mattering so just remember that! 
Dont feel bad about moaning to us either, its what we are here for :hugs:
As for the Kylie concert.. go for it! 

I LOVE YOU GUYS TOO:hugs:

MummySS... Wish i got bonuses, contrary to what people think, police constables DONT... lol

Curlew, have a great honeymoon, i dont mind saying.. im extremley jealous! 

BV, Ive got no idea about knowing which way round the baby is, however last night i was feeling the strongest kicks i ever have! Kept me awake but was still nice. OH still hasnt felt them yet though and im dying for him to! 

Ive had a nice day so far, saw my grandad and ate a massive lunch, gave me heartburn afterwards though. 
I have discovered that chewable Rennie are far better than tums for heartburn and acid reflux, i highly recemend them! 
Also is my bump meant to feel quite so hard? its like rock and the skin feels stretched so tight feels like it might pop!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Mel :) 
Feeling much better now that its all out! Haven't cried so much in years as I have over the past 24 hours. Hopefully thats me done now!

Curlew - equally jealous of the honeymoon - have a fantastic time!

Mel - I like the sound of the fruit growing, I wish we had a garden. I have no idea on the hardness of the bump, I know someone else said the same thing though so it must be normal. Mine isn't properly hard, still has some squidge to it!! Hope your husband gets to feel the baby soon. I've now got to the point that if Greg puts his head on my stomach the baby can kick him in the face ha ha!! Love it!

Really looking forward to the weekend, going to do some nice baby stuff and enjoy the weather and forget all the stresses!!


----------



## melissasbump

Im back to work tomorrow. RUBBISH!


----------



## MrsWez

DM, That's why I sleep in my undies and a thin top. I get hot flashes like crazy. 

:hugs: hann, I'm sorry. I wish I could signed off of work. I get yelled at on a daily basis. It really brings me down. 

Hope you feel better curlew. Have fun and get a picture of Eeyore for me!!

AFM, I'm having a great day. Baby keeps getting the hiccups. He is on my left side now. I don't know what sides up or down on him, but I can feel him moving. I'm working 12-8 today then 7am-3pm the rest of the weekend. Yuck.

You ladies are the best! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

Growing food is brilliant! We have 3 apple trees, 2 plum trees, a row of raspberries, 5 varieties of strawberries, three blueberry bushes, redcurrant and blackcurrant bushes, loads of herbs, plus we'll have things like peas, beans, mangetout, courgettes, salads (in planters on decking), plus some flowers. No we don't have a massive garden but we have turned the front garden into a mini orchard as it's a waste of space that's never used. Not entirely sure how picking strawberries will go when 8 months pregnant!!!! Might need winched off the ground.


----------



## Hann12

big hugs to you Wez and Mel for the working. I'm sure I've not heard the last from mine but I feel better for now.

Did any of you see the thread in tri 2 on belly bandits? I am most def getting one of them!


----------



## Tor81

Mel, I love your changing bag, there are so many pretty ones out there I don't know how I'm ever going to decide. Enjoy your homemade fish & chips tonight, sounds very posh.

Hann, definitely get the bag you've fallen for, you'll regret it otherwise. And I'm glad you've got your work situation sorted out.

DM, I enjoyed your little rant over the preachers, you put it so well. I have to avoid confrontational threads as I have a tendency to play devils advocate & it can get me in trouble!

BV, glad you've managed to get a good nights sleep, enjoy the Indian dessert menu tonight. :)

Clare, you've got a lovely bump, don't listen to others. Although I must admit I'm looking forward to seeing MW on Mon because everyone loves telling me how slim & unpregnant I look so will be nice to get some reassurance from an expert.

SB, congrats on 3rd Tri, and midnight shopping sounds great, I wish they did that over here as it would be so convenient.

MummySS, I hear what you're saying about our Mums giving up work to look after us & devote quality time to always being there. My Mum is my parenting role model but it'll be so hard to replicate when I'll be working &trying to maintain a career.

BB, I think you've made a good call taking mat leave early, work is obviously not making life easy for you and the last thing you need right now is all the stress. I know it probably wasn't an easy decisiontfhough :hugs:

Amanda & DM, great bumps girls!

Starry, congrats on 100 day countdown. Fifi, congrats on 99 day countdown. :)

Curlew, enjoy your honeymoon, looking forward to seeing pics when you get back.

BV, I've no idea either which way up baby is, especially when I get big thuds miles apart in a short space of time! The squirming is the funniest though, and watching my tummy move. :)

I'm waiting for DH to come home and cook me eggless carbonara, I'm very excited!

xx


----------



## MrsWez

I have, Hannah. I'm getting one from amazon! 

fifi, I grew banana peppers last year and there were thousands of them!! I have about 12 jars of pickled peppers.


----------



## mummySS

MrsWez said:


> You ladies are the best! :happydance::hugs:

:thumbup::friends::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## DragonMummy

BV I can only gauge position by where she is kicking. I tend to get kicks either in my left side or right down in my bladder and lady parts! But today the kicks have been at the top of my bump so am assuming she has at least temporarily ventured her head down!


----------



## mummySS

Hann12 said:


> Did any of you see the thread in tri 2 on belly bandits? I am most def getting one of them!

Interesting! thanks for pointing out! 

I can't help thinking this will make it difficult to breathe... but might try it anyway!

For those of you that haven't seen:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-using-belly-banit-after-they-give-birth.html


----------



## DragonMummy

Am stuck at work til midnight.... is numpty hour apparently. Sigh.....


----------



## emzeebob

is really happy today my oh's brother who is my best mate, its how i met my oh) came over and brought me sum flowers, a teddy and a card from my bump, i just cant believe sumone wud be so thortful, i really wasnt expecting anything this year at all


----------



## DragonMummy

hmmm those belly bandits sound like a load of old cobblers to me. never a quick fix to losing the tummy lard......


----------



## BlueViolet

Emzee, that's so sweet! :) 

DM, I agree...the belly bandits sound terribly overpriced for what they are. There are generic versions available too for much less. The description says they're for recovering form c-sections or abdominal surgeries. Here is one version that's much cheaper:

https://www.amazon.com/Postpartum-S...ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1301690280&sr=1-7

I just got back from lunch and shopping with my MIL and we had a great time. She bought some adorable clothes and toys for the baby and even got me a pair of nice sandals for my birthday.


----------



## MrsWez

Good find, BV! That's a much better deal!

Aww, how sweet Emzee. What a nice gesture.


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> hmmm those belly bandits sound like a load of old cobblers to me. never a quick fix to losing the tummy lard......


You say that now but when I post my super thin wash board belly bandit stomach you'll wish you had one!! Ha ha okay perhaps not but I'm probably still going to get one!! I'll try anything :)


----------



## DragonMummy

it will take more than a bit of gauze to turn my wibbly blancmange of a tummy into a washboard! :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

Pmsl!! DM!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

GOOOOOOOOOOOOD I'm bored......


----------



## MrsWez

For you, DM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm2BdCbZkKY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPONTneuaF4


----------



## Hann12

Wez that second unicorn one was just sooo weird!!

DM - hope you are nearly done at work now!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh cock - can't view at work! hang on, will log into my phone....


----------



## MrsWez

It is isn't it, Hannah. Blame my DH he sent that to me today. I married a weird one


----------



## amand_a

Fifi I used the Wee Weka pattern, here is the link https://www.thenappynetwork.org.nz/images/Wee Weka SML Fitted SM Pocket.pdf 

Doodle I have not yet used a woven wrap as I think they are recommended for babies that are a bit older. Mine is stretchy and I have had DD in it a few times as a test run, just a bit difficult now with the bump. I do find that she is too heavy to carry in a stretch fabric for too long, so I think that's the advantage to woven ones.

I had a carrier similar to a babybjorn with DD she liked it but I found it really fiddly and a general pain in the ass to get her in and out.

Im sorry to those of you with work difficulties. with DD at about 20 weeks my BP started to creep up so I got my gp to give me a cert stating I was only capable of working 6 hr days and I had plenty of sick leave to cover the extra 2ish hrs. worked really well for me because even tho we got paid for 8hrs we worked about 10.


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl that's so freaky!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> Oh, yeah, I had a question for you ladies. I've been feeling a lot of movement and kicks lately and I've been wondering how you guys tell which way the baby is oriented. I remember someone saying she knew when the baby went head down. I can't tell which limbs are which. I can feel low and high kicks and they're mostly on the right side, which is weird. Sometimes I feel wiggling, like she's shifting around, but I have no clue how she's moving in there. Maybe I should be more in tune with my body, but for now it's comforting to know she's active. Perhaps too active...I don't know when she sleeps. It used to be that she was only active at night and now it's pretty much all day and night. Maybe she takes cat naps.

For me, her kicks and her punches feel different. One day I could see her head moving down my belly (it was big and round and just looked like a head) and it went downwards through the day. The next day the kicks were all in my ribs, and her punches were against my bladder. A week later the ultrasound confirmed that she had moved head down. I don't know, I just kinda knew that she was head down, kwim? :shrug: It was a different feeling, but I'm not sure how to describe it. I just knew that those were her feet in my ribs and not her hands, and I was right.

I never know when she sleeps either - she's always, constantly moving, day and night.


----------



## MrsWez

And you were bored, DM


----------



## DragonMummy

Should be careful what I wish for. 5 minutes before I am due to leave I get a major 9's call and was late leaving and am now a big sack of adrenaline. You'd think I'd learn after five years!


----------



## MrsWez

Have a nice glass of warm milk and put your feet up, DM. Hope you get a good night sleep.


----------



## Squeeker

Hey everyone!

Happy V-day to me! Dax has been wriggling around like crazy this week, and I've even felt hiccups a couple of times! The kicks have been hard enough to see from the outside, which DH thinks is just the coolest!

Tomorrow we're going to do our registry! Can't wait!

2 of my friends had their babies last weekend - one a week late and the other 5 weeks early. Both families are doing really well! We all look foreward to having our kids grow up together!


----------



## Starry Night

I can't tell exactly what position my baby is in either. I can tell when he's sitting high or low or when he's pressing against the front of my uterus. But I can't tell which end is up or down or the difference between a kick or punch. I can guess as his kicks are getting pretty powerful so when I feel something lighter with less area-cover I assume it's a punch. And since he's more of a squirmer than a kicker or roller it's even tougher to tell what is what. I have gotten kicks on my cervix and near my ribs so I'm guessing he still tends to flip around somewhat.


----------



## Hann12

Happy v day squeeker!

I'm at 25 weeks yippee!! 

Anither insomnia night - annoying but loving that it's the weekend! :)


----------



## melissasbump

Morning all! 

Happy 25 weeks Hann! 

Will catch up preoperly when i get to work!

Laters lovley ladies x


----------



## Blue_bear

Morning guys,

Hope you got back from work ok DM, and that you got some sleep!

My back was agony when i got in from work i ended up sitting in the bath at 11.30pm to try and ease it a bit!

Got a long shift today and i know im not going to manage it. Dont know what to do though, dont want to call in sick but i know if i go in i dont get any sympathy and will be made to do the whole shift regardless. 
Also, tomorrow being mothers day, the restaurant will be manic so would rather not knaker myself today so that i am actually of some use tomorrow. 

Sorry i am moaning yet again!!

On the plus side, baby J is still moving around fine so its obviously not affecting him. He doesnt think much to being strapped in by the back support though!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend! xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning all!

Well, I have just got off the phone with the pushchair place and apparently the pushchair we are getting is now out of stock everywhere and won't be back in until the end of May! Is that leaving it too late?? They said I can order next weekend if I like but it's a supply thing and no-one's getting any until May....
Is anyone else not getting their pushchair yet?

Hope you managed to get to sleep OK DM!


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks guys, I stayed up til about 0100 then went and passed out. Hurrah! Off round step mums today to ddeliver mother's day card etc and need to go to sainsburys - going to SIL for lunch tomorrow and I said I would make a pud. Only doing a cheesecake, nothing too exciting. Don't know what to put on it though. Thought I might put some caramel sauce on top and crush some amaretti bickies? We shall see....


----------



## kelzyboo

DM that cheesecake sounds fantastic!!

I can tell where baby is but its only because he never changes positions, hes been curled round my back since 18weeks and doesn't look like he'll be moving any time soon lol i feel some good kicks and punches and they're still very low down because of his position, i'm going to have an awkward one i think lol Still, i've got a while before he has to turn so who knows!!

Having a lazy day today, have to pop out for a few bits then i can relax for the rest of the day, which is great because i'm not feeling my best, think i've caught that viral infection from Abbie, better get it out of the way this week because we're going to sunny blackpool for the weekend next week lol Well it had better be bloody sunny its forcast gales when we are there!!

So pretty easy day for me, my dad's cooking tea so i don't have to do anything at all (i live 2 doors away from mum and dad pmsl it has its advantages, sometimes!) Abbie's upstairs playing on her DS, pretty much refusing to come down at the moment so i'm having a nice cup of tea and some peace, although she's still talking to me from up there lol

Hope everyone's having a good day xx


----------



## mummySS

Morning all, well it's cricket world cup fever in my house today, we're off to mum & dads so Paul can watch it with my dad. I might take myself off shopping! 

Happy 25 weeks Hann and happy v day squeeker!

Blue b - hope your colleagues are at least a bit sympathetic today - but if not just tell them you have to go home!

Doods - how annoying about the pram! I know how much you love that pram and were looking forward to it. I'm SURE end of may will be fine, I wasn't planning on getting mine til then anyway...

DM - cheesecake sounds fabulous!

Kelz - enjoy your chilled day.

I suppose I'd better get out of bed, lol :)


----------



## MrsWez

That sinks about your pram, Doodle

Glad you got some rest, DM

Happy Vday squeeker. 

AFM, back at work. Ugh. But as a plus I get to see the sunrise!!


----------



## mummySS

Wow you're up early Wez. Bet the sunrise there is beautiful. :)


----------



## MrsWez

It is and yes it's too early or so my tired brain would tell me :coffee: . But I get off work at 3pm so it's all good. Maybe I can convience DH to take me out to dinner.


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle I didn't get mine with Saraya until about 3 weeks before she was due!


----------



## BlueViolet

Bb, good luck with your shift and hope your back feels better. 

Wez, sounds like you need a nap. 

Doodle, I wouldn't worry about the stroller coming at the end of May. I'm tempted to wait until half-way through June to get a completion discount from an on-line registry. When it's so expensive, 10% is something. Plus, in the beginning I won't be traveling much or going out for strolls. 

I've been reading the "Baby Book" by William and Martha Sears to get some idea about parenting. What does everyone think of attachment parenting? Basically, learning to respond to the baby's cues and bonding with the baby instead of letting her cry.


----------



## DragonMummy

BV personally I think you just have to go with the flow and do whatever works for your baby. Harry just sort of fell into a routine and we just sorted out our bad habits as we went along. I read a few baby books before having him and had a fairly set idea of what I wanted to do but the reality is a million miles away so I just went with what felt right for him. x


----------



## BlueViolet

Thanks, DM. I know what you mean. The reality is very different than what you read in books. I am a planner, so I like to have some idea of what to expect and what to try. Of course, I'm going to have to adjust and go with the flow depending on how things go. 

I suppose I am torn a little about what to do since I've been getting some conflicting opinions from friends and family. And that's an understatement. I suppose everyone acts like an expert and I can't judge if I should go with any of the advice, so that's why I'm reading. 

One friend says that you can't spoil a baby and she responds to her every time she cries and she adjusts her schedule based on her sleep pattern. At the same time, they still go out and do stuff and having a newborn hasn't really cramped their lifestyle much. They bring her along to restaurants and other places and she doesn't fuss much at all. 

The other friend has a very regimented schedule. Nap time is set, feedings are set, etc. They won't go out if it coincides with the baby's schedule. They also set her up to sleep and ignore her cries until she falls asleep. They managed to get her to sleep through the night within a month of being born. My husband thinks that's some pretty impressive results. I agree that it's an accomplishment, but I don't think I could do that. I don't think I can ignore a crying baby...therefore, the dilemma and the need for research.


----------



## Starry Night

Definitely. DH & I are very "roll with the punches" sort of people anyways and DH likes to say our parenting plan is to "wing it". LOL We do have values we want to instil to our children -- like our religious beliefs, how to speak politely, treat others with kindness, eat their veggies, etc, etc ;) But we probably won't be having a tightly-run ship either. Or, maybe, we will. I don't know! LOL

I know I WANT to let baby 'cry it out' from time to time if I know he is OK but I don't know...maybe I will be the fretful mother constantly running to check on it and smother it with love. I have no idea what kind of baby I'm going to have or how I will react. Personally, I find parenting books totally overwhelming. I'd sooner go to other parents for practical advise.


----------



## Clareabell

Afternoon ladies, Im having such a boring day at home today. DH is working and I feel really lonely. BV I just watched Greys Anatomy online and am up to date with America (we are only on episode 12 here in the UK) and it was awful made me really really cry!! :(

Starry - Im with you on the winging it. I have no idea what sort of mother I will be. I like ot think I wont overly mollycoodle her but as you said as long as she has some good values instilled and we do are very best it will all work out in the end! I have not read any parenting books at all and have no intention to either I think it is just common sense and theories and methods are very good tools for understanding but in my experience (through my work) they are not always realistic or achievable in practice.

DM - Sounds like you have a nice day planned, cheesecake sound lovely!! All I want to do these days is eat rubbish.

Mummyss - Hope you have a good day with your parents, watching cricket!!

Wez - Hope you had a good day at work and are not flagging too much with your early start! :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Clarea, yeah, that episode was not a good thing to watch. They were going for full-on drama and they succeeded. It was too much. 

I know what you mean about wanting to eat just junk food. All I'm craving is fatty food and sweets. We're going to grill tonight instead of going out to save money and eat a bit healthier.


----------



## Hann12

No!! Don't say what's happened on grays! I am only at uk episodes, but I love it! 

Been to mothercare and bought quite a lot; fitted Moses sheets, stand fir Moses, breast pads (yuck), nappy bin, and more! 10% off. 

Off out soon for a friends 30th, will be nice but exhausted already. Hope everyone has a good evening :)


----------



## DragonMummy

at work. i got a complaint about me on my first call. not bothered, i was right i just wasnt telling her what she wanted to hear. ho hum, can't change the law to please everyone! sooo busy though....


----------



## Doodlepants

Meh how annoying DM! You've gotta love working with the general public...... :rofl:

Thankfully when I was working I never had to deal with many grumpy people! Just stupid questions like "will you dry me when I get out of the shower?"...... Um no, that is taking pampered to a new level :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

FFS! How about HELL no!!!

I seem to have grumpy line tonight. I had numpty phone last night. Thank god it's not a full moon....


----------



## mummySS

lol Doods pmsl!

And just saw your fb update, holly sounds bloody hilarious! :)


----------



## Doodlepants

She does make me chuckle!

DM- a full moon does make a difference! You must get some right sorts!


----------



## DragonMummy

we are anticipating somebody actually howling soon.....


----------



## Doodlepants

:rofl: It wouldn't suprise me at all!


----------



## DragonMummy

GARGH!!!! Sooooo bored....


----------



## Doodlepants

Meh me too! I'm off to bed in a min to watch dvds, naff all on tv as usual!


----------



## mummySS

If you're looking for something to watch, I watched a film on sky box office last night, Life As We Know It, it's a romcom about a couple of single people landed with a baby when their friends die. I recommend- was good and even though it's meant to be funny I blubbed throughout!

DM hope work picks up! X


----------



## DragonMummy

I cry throughout everything :rofl:

am in 9's now. Hopefully will perk up!


----------



## Tor81

Happy 25 weeks Hann!

DM, that cheesecake sounds goooood, fancy making some extra for me?!

Kelzy, that must be great to live so near your parents, I really miss having mine close by and know it'll be even harder once baby arrives.

Doodle, annoying about your pram but I wouldn't worry too much, May will be fine seeing as you're not actually gonna get to use it until baby is born.

AFM, I'm getting close to that elusive first baby purchase... We've decided what pram to get! Gonna get the bugaboo bee. :) Next decision I think will be the baby monitor, anyone got any advice on those??

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

we have a standard BT digital one that plays lullabies and has a talk back feature. We've never had any issues with it, even though Harry went through a phase of robbing the parent unit and dropping it in the loo.... :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Tor, from what i hear it's not worth overspending on a monitor - you can get some really £££ ones. I would say room temperature, possibly lullabies, and talkback are some important features and you dont need much more. But then i'm not a mum already... I have been advised against the sensor ones as they are too sensitive and just make you worry. But i'm sure the mummies on here will have some good advice. 

Here are a few i'm considering:

https://www.johnlewis.com/230499313/Product.aspx

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Nursery/Monitors-and-Nightlights/BT-200-Baby-Monitor(0085969)

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...c_3/3|cat_14417612|Baby+monitors|14417613.htm


----------



## DragonMummy

the lullabies are great - Harry is 4.5 and still uses his!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

mummy i am with you on the sensor ones - too much.


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> the lullabies are great - Harry is 4.5 and still uses his!!!

bless him :)


----------



## mummySS

PS Tor we were also thinking about the Bee, it's really nice - v lightweight which is great if you're a wimp like me! We opted for the icandy cherry in the end because of the shopping basket size, or some other trite reason.


----------



## MrsWez

Finally home!! Had a great dinner with the DH and my little sister. She got Jonathan a couple cute onesies/grow suit (Is that what's called in the UK?). One says World's Cutest Alarm Clock! Afterward we got ice cream. It was a good day. Tomorrow is my SIL's birthday so we are going to the in-laws tomorrow after I get out of work. Sadly my only day off this week is Tuesday and even then I have to go to my OB for an exam and glucose test. :wacko: Maybe next week I can work less than 50 hours and not have anything planned. 

Is anyone else's feet and ankles swelling? I have cankles!! :nope:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Well I told you it would be eventful!

We went to the place where we had our wedding recpetion which is owned by my SIL's husbands family. There was a lovly artist on and the mood was great!

DH's Dad was rather drunk but hey-ho....

So anyway it was an engagment party of my friends and all of the in-laws were going so we decided to go too....So half way through the night my friends in-laws were all dancing to the music then suddenly this guy collapsed!

Then he started complaining of chest pains and all of his family were around him trying to help him.

So my SIL went over to give them advice as she is a qualified nursethen this blokes sister pushes her out of the way and told her to fuck off and leave him alone!

Now my SIL isn't the smallest of people and neither was this woman so as my SIL was walking off this blokes sister (who was rather drunk) started gobbing off at my SIL!! Calling her a fat c**t (Pot kettle black!)

So they were gobbing off at each other and this woman was getting closer and closer to me so I tried to move out of the way then I heard her call my SIL something I don't even want to type in here so I told her to watch her gob and not to speak to my SIL like that....

Well that then prompted her to gob off at me! Then she said I will take you on aswell you horrible little c**t!! So I shouted (and pointing to my bump) Your really going to take me on are you? You daft bint!

Which them prompted DH to tell her to get out of my way before someone gets hurt. But then she carried on gobbing at me and when I was in mid sentence of calling her a horrible name I got some pains in my bump!

Well holy shit I thought I was in early labour! I started getting period type cramps in my bump and Jake was moving like crazy and it just didn't feel right so I had to turn around and hold my bump....

Which then prompted DH to move everyone out of the way and take me outside with a pint of water and a chair!

So someone had called an ambulance for this poor bloke who was still on the floor with chest pains and a first response and an ambulance turned up. So when the bloke was put in the ambulance my MIL asked the first response guy to check me over...

By then the cramping had stopped and I was feeling fine and just had a slight headache...My BP was slightly raised along with my pulse but he said thats because I got a little bit excited.

He also told me the cramps could be the fact that my adreniline was going that fast it can cause 'False Labour' and with the added fact that Jake wouldn't keep still it gave out signs that I was in early labour...

So there you go! That was my eventful night!

I wonder what tomorrows mothers day meal will bring?​


----------



## MrsWez

Geez, SK! I'm glad you and baby are fine.:hugs: What a b*tch. Doesn't she want her brother to get help?! And to come after you?! She obviously was calling the kettle black. Feel bad for the fella that has to go home to that.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

MrsWez said:


> Geez, SK! I'm glad you and baby are fine.:hugs: What a b*tch. Doesn't she want her brother to get help?! And to come after you?! She obviously was calling the kettle black. Feel bad for the fella that has to go home to that.

Me too! She was so drunk aswell which didn't help the situation...Luckly my SIL was sober otherwise I think she would have killed her.

DH is not impressed either and he told me on the way home that because she looked like a man anyway she would of been the only exception to hitting a woman! :haha: You have got to love him 

:flower:​


----------



## MrsWez

lmao at your DH's comment. Sounds like something my DH would have said. She wasn't worth the effort, I'm glad you didn't waste your time.


----------



## Starry Night

Oh my, SK! "Eventful" seems almost a tame word for your evening!! I can't believe anyone would feel it's OK to take on a pregnant lady. So glad that you and the baby are OK. :hugs: I also hope that the man got the help he needed. Stupid lady. She could have ruined several lives by her moronic stunt. I'm quite angered by her actions. Good thing I'm on the other side of the ocean...:grr:

RE Monitors: I forget what brand I have but I got a digital monitor for the nursery. I don't think it does anything fancy but digital is supposed to prevent picking up the entire neighbourhood's baby monitors (but seeing how I'm moving to a town of under 500 I don't know how many baby monitors are actually out there). I had sent DH out to register for the monitor and he zapped at the one the store clerk recommended.

I have another baby shower so I took a peek at my online registry. Someone bought me my glider!!! :happydance: I'm shocked. I more registered for the chair as a lark because I really didn't think anyone would spend that kind of money on me. It must be a group gift....

And now I'm going to sound ungrateful because hardly anything else was checked off. I will gladly accept anything people get me because they're gifts but I was hoping some items would be checked off. I had held off buying anything because I was advised to wait for the showers. Now I have to get all the practical stuff like crib sheets, change pads, bottles, soothers, etc, etc and it will be in one go instead of spread out like I had originally wanted to do. I did have a couple people call and complain they couldn't find my registry when they went to the store. But I know I registered...I know I'm in the system. So I don't know why it's not working. :shrug: Nor do I get why they didn't take it up with the store instead of me....I wasn't lying about being registered! LOL!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooooh just woken up to some gorgeous mothers day treats! Am so lucky and spoiled. love my boys :cloud9:


----------



## DragonMummy

ooooh Starry how much longer has your registry got to run? maybe people are leaving it til the last minute? 

Wish we did that here. I know some people do but "asking" for things just isn't DONE in the UK. Wretched stiff upper lip. Instead we get 300 outfits, none of which are to our taste and all are in the same size so the baby has a 3 month stretch of being dressed extremely oddly!


----------



## Clareabell

So true DM I have only bought baby a few items of clothing in newborn and 0-3 as I will no doubt get loads of stuff once she's born!! I would much prefer to be bought something useful instead. 

Happy Mothers day to all the Mummy's on here, hope you were all spoiled!!

Hope everyone has a great day, this time next year we will all have 8-9 month little babies. Thats such an exciting thought. :) xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol DM i agree we should do that over here, we get presents when baby arrives but it would be more helpful if it was practical stuff like cot sheets and things! I'm lucky because my aunt lives very close and likes to shop so is always coming back with things for Abbie and baby, like clothes and stuff i've bought hardly any yet!! They always ask what else i need and i know if i said they'd get it, i'm just not too great with accepting gifts or help of any kind lol so a registery wouldn't work for me!!

Anyway Happy Mother's Day beach bumps!!! Got some cute little presents from abbie and she chose me a card from her baby brother too i could have cried, love her soooo much!! She sang Happy Mother's Day in the tune of Happy Birthday too lol she's a star!! xx


----------



## MrsWez

Mother's day here in the States isn't until May 8th. :( I'm a mother to be so I don't think I'll get much of anything.

Starry, I'm registered a Target and my shower is on the 18th. I've had 4 items purchased so far! Someone got the diaper bag I wanted!! I'm so excited!!

We are not going to use a monitor. The baby is going to be in our room for the first 3 months and after that his nursery is a across the hall and both DH and I are light sleepers. But if we find we need one, we'll get one with a camera.


----------



## Blue_bear

Happy Mummys day everyone. Hubby got me a cute card and flowers from bump, very sweet :)

Had a good day yesterday, found out my bosses fiance, who is also a good friend, is pregnant! she called me supstairs while i was working in a right flap and she definately had those 2 lines! Brought it all back to me about all those mixed emotions you feel at that time. Made her do a digital so she could see it in words, and it definately helped her.
They have been trying for a year so they were really pleased once over the initial shock! Very exciting :)

Just been to car boot, got a few little bits and bobs. Nothing exciting. Someone was selling a mothercare urban detour pram for £20, i was very tempted but couldnt find a way to justify having 2 fairly similar prams to hubby! Lol.

Got to go to work in a bit, thankfully i am starting at 4 when hopefully the worst will be over with! We had 130 people booked in for today when i left there last night. Plus any walk ins we get, all the staff are pretty much dreading it as weve been told weve got quite a big target to meet too! Going to rest for a couple hours now before i start anyway.

Hope you all have a lovely day and are being spoilt xx


----------



## Starry Night

Is it Mother's Day in the UK? Ours is in May. I feel a little weird celebrating it this year as baby is still in my belly. Yes, I do refer to myself as a mother but I guess I feel like I'm not "allowed" to officially celebrate. Like there are rules or something...ha ha

Well, Happy Mother's Day to all the lovely UK mothers! Hope you all get the royal treatment!


----------



## MrsWez

I second Starry's senitment. :flower:

I found something I want and wanted to share. https://www.zales.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4064844


----------



## BlueViolet

Sk, wow, what drama! I'm glad you managed to get out alive and well. Drunks are no fun. 

Happy Mother's Day to the UK ladies!

Starry, I think we'll celebrate Mother's and Father's Day this year even though the baby won't come till July. We're not going to do anything big. Maybe go out to lunch or something. Any excuse for food works for me :) 

Wez, that key is cute and you can personalize it! I have been staring at the Tiffany key pendants for years, but they're way to pricey: 

https://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/It...ewPaged-c+287465-s+5-r+-t+-ri+-ni+0-x+-pu+-f+


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet said:


> Sk, wow, what drama! I'm glad you managed to get out alive and well. Drunks are no fun.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to the UK ladies!
> 
> Starry, I think we'll celebrate Mother's and Father's Day this year even though the baby won't come till July. We're not going to do anything big. Maybe go out to lunch or something. Any excuse for food works for me :)
> 
> Wez, that key is cute and you can personalize it! I have been staring at the Tiffany key pendants for years, but they're way to pricey:
> 
> https://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/It...ewPaged-c+287465-s+5-r+-t+-ri+-ni+0-x+-pu+-f+

BV, If I ever win the lottery I will buy you one!! Until then my cheap butt will stick with the $71 one.


----------



## Hann12

Happy Mothers day everyone :)

Lovely keys - the $8000 was a lot!!

Just got back from my mums, had a nice day and got some more stuff for baby and some summer pjs for me.

Still showing signs of stress - sounds stupid now but I thought my DH would get me a card for mothers day as he always says I'm already a mummy and he didn't. When I said about it he was upset he hadn't and I couldn't stop crying. I don't know what is wrong with me as I am never like this! I really think I do need a rest. I hope I stop all this crying soon though!

BB - hope work wasn't too bad.


----------



## Doodlepants

Happy Mother's day everyone :)

I'm sooo glad the weather was nice today, we had a really good day! Went to the lake and saw the ducks and rented a boat, went for milkshakes, came home and had a picnic lunch in the garden then took Shelby for a swim in this massive pond near us. It was great!- Holly's so tired out by it all that for the first time in about 2 years, she fell asleep on the sofa! Luckily we managed to wake her for some tea and she's now fast asleep again in bed!
Plus I got breakfast in bed and a lovely homemade card so I'm a very happy Mummy!

I love the key necklaces! Having birthstones in is such a lovely idea!

I'm now hoping to enjoy my free time :) .... and make the most of it as once the baby's here it won't matter if Holly goes to bed early or not!xxxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Anyone else struggling to get up from being sat down?

I have to get DH to help me up! Don't think my SPD helps it much though

:flower:​


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh poor you SK! I'm still ok atm, I'm sure it won't be long though! I think you're right- your spd won't be helping! xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, thank you! I will buy you one too if I win. I suppose I have to buy a ticket first...it's been a long time since I bought one.

Doodle, your day sounds like a lot of fun :) 

Sk, hope your back feels better. I'm still okay with getting up from the couch, but putting on shoes is another story. I stay away from shoe laces as much as possible. I can't wait to wear flip flops. 

It's been getting warmer this weekend, so I might get to wear flip flops and sun dresses soon. Can't wait :) Meanwhile, my husband is painting the bathroom and I'm watching TV. I thought I'd enjoy it more, but I feel guilty I can't help (I'm trying to stay away from the paint smell). Yesterday I went to get him a bottle of scotch and a 6 pack of beer while he did the first coat. I felt weird to go to the liquor store with a bump showing, but oh, well. We did a barbeque for dinner and then we went outside and lit a fire in the fire pit - the first one of the year. We might try it again tonight if the weather cooperates and this time I'm going to roast some marshmellows.


----------



## mummySS

We weren't really celebrating mother's day for me this year, but paul was sweet and bought me a box of choccies last week (it's not that romantic: they were half price and he bought them out of the joint account!)

Anyway, I ate them all on Thursday during a mad chocolate binge :blush:


----------



## melissasbump

Hi everyone, sorry ive been quiet this weekend, ive been reading but have been at work and am soooo knackered.
Happy mothers day to everyone! Il catch up tomorrow properly, hope you are all ok

Im off to catch some zzzzzzzz's xx


----------



## Tor81

Happy Mothers Day to all the current mothers & i guess all of us can call ourselves Mums now! :)

SK, what an eventful night! Glad you're ok. It's definitely harder than it was getting up from the sofa but ok. The trouble I have is getting out of bed, or up from a lying position.

Starry, fantastic that someone bought you the glider!*

Wez, I love the birthstone pendant, I'd get one but I don't actually like my birthstone!!

BV, love the Tiffany pendant too, I did laugh when I read "only $7,000"!!

Doodle, lucky you getting nice weather. We had lovely day yesterday so planned a nice walk and a picnic for today and then typical English weather, it absolutely chucked it down.

Made our first baby purchase today!! Bought a cute outfit from Mother Care first and then a baby monitor from Argos. Also bought a baby magazine so when I got home I ordered the "free" rattle and sent a cheque off for £2.50 postage. 3 purchases in one day, and quite fitting for it to be Mothers Day. :)

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

We officially decided on a name for Baby! She's now Katherine Isabelle, our little Katie Belle.:cloud9: Thanks for everyone who gave their opinions!

I got my hair cut yesterday, for the first time in *13 years!* It went down to the top of my thighs before. This is how it looked before and after:

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/untitled-5.jpg

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/198955_10150152686282988_501452987_6436098_728354_n.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/197939_10150152686177988_501452987_6436096_3218323_n.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

@wez - re the monitor, ours didn't get used much at night but theyre great during the day for nap times etc as most of them have quite a range so you can pop out into the garden etc and know babby is still sleeping!


----------



## DragonMummy

@SB - oooh your hair looks lovely! You look more grown up with it a bit shorter. Is beautiful. I love the name you've picked too.

@Mummy - good effort on the chocolates!

@Hann - I was gutted I didn't get one from my Harry bump! Lesson learned, I got 4 cards today!!! Including one from Sophie Bump. Huzzah!


afm - busy day today so my pelvis has totally given up. Need DH's help to do EVERYTHING. Get up, get out of the car.... is ridiculous! Went to SIL's today which was lovely. Harry got to play with his cousins which was gorgeous. They get on so well! This morning he had a bath with me and I noticed a HUGE blister on his neck. A few more smaller ones have popped up now so I think he has chicken pox. He has had a temperature this evening and been in a very odd mood all day, not wanting to be fussed one minute, clingy the next. When we put him to bed his temp was 38.7. The house was warm but he was actually shaking which is unlike him even with temp. He's had some medicine but I expect to see him again shortly, poor love.


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh and here is H today with his cousins, before he started feeling poorly

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0028.jpg


----------



## Britt11

Sugarbeth- LOVE the hair, you are a gorgeous momma thats for sure!
I love the name too, I think Katie Belle is beautiful

DM- I'll say it again, great looking kids and so darn happy!! :thumbup:

well got to run, want some more food ha ha


----------



## mummySS

SB - gorgeous hair, you look so pretty (both before and after I have to say!). But def more mummy and grown up after :)

DM, Harry always looks so darned happy! Lovely cheeky smile. Bless him. Hope he's ok and your Spd calms down a bit tomorrow. 

Who asked if anyone else was having trouble getting up? I do... It's becoming more and more of an effort. Can still paint my toenails though which is good!

Phew, knackered and off to bed, will prob catch up properly on Tuesday as I have a horridly busy day at work tomorrow.

Xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks girls! I admit, I had a moment later that night when I was unsure if I should have done it (even after thinking about it for weeks and liking the outcome.) I'm very happy with it now, though it takes some time getting used to! (this morning I wasn't quite awake when I went to the bathroom and as I passed a mirror my heart leapt and I was like OMG my hair is short! lol) It would also definitely be nice to stop looking like I'm 16 still, especially now that I'm big and pregnant. :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

SB - your hair looks fantastic and it still qualifies as 'long' so don't worry about it being too short. It has a more styled look that suits your face moreso than the longer, straighter cut you had before. 

DM - I hope it isn't chicken pox! Poor guy. I have some vague recollections of my bout with chicken pox as a child. My siblings and I all got it at the same time and we did the baking soda baths together. I hated those! lol I hope H feels better soon.

AFM - my shower went fantastic. It was so overwhelming with the number of gifts I got. I ended up getting a lot of my sheets and bath stuff after all. I guess people just forgot to get it checked off the registry. There is still LOADS I need to buy but a lot of the bigger things have been taken care of.

The biggest surprise came from my mom. It turns out we have a Pottery Barn Kids in Canada after all so she and my dad drove the hour and a half to Toronto and bought me all sorts of Peter Rabbit gear! I got the crib sheets, some of the original books, a pop-up book version of the original "Peter Rabbit", a Peter Rabbit puppet, some decorative plates to hang on the wall and a feeding kit that comes with a sippie cup, a plate and bowl. There is also a stuffed Peter Rabbit coming (she ordered that). She later said if she had known I liked the valance she would have purchased it as well. OH well. I'll order it later. :winkwink:

We spent the evening packing everything up into boxes for moving. There was a whole box dedicated to just all the shoes people bought for the baby. It's almost ridiculous. I also have more than enough receiving blankets and quilts. My mom and MiL both have contributed about 20 or so between them and I definitely got at least another 10. 

Babies need so much stuff!!! Now to spend the rest of my week signing Thank You cards!

And I'm feeling some of the more painful pregnancy side-effects today. My lower back and hips are killing me!! I can hardly walk but no change of position brings any relief. It feels like my bones are scraping together but lying down adds on heart-burn to everything. And for the first time this entire pregnancy my feet have swollen up! I can't seem to get them down either. I'm peeing every 5 minutes and I feel breathless. Grrrr.....

Going for my GD screening tomorrow too....


----------



## Tor81

SB, Katie Belle is such a pretty name, good choice. And your hair looks lovely, how many inches did you lose, you can probably sell it!!

DM, at least Harry is going to get through the Pox before Sophie arrives. Is this a common time of year for it to get around, I have a friend whose little girl caught it this week.

Starry, glad you had a good baby shower with loads of fab pressies. So nice of your parents to go all that way to get you the Peter Rabbit things. :)

AFM, I'm currently waiting at the ADAU in the hospital after my MW appointment this morning revealed I'm measuring a bit on the small side, so I think I'm getting a scan to check on baby. Heartbeat was perfect & I'm feeling loads of movement so I'm not too worried but it is a bit scary.

xx


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, Tor! I'm sure baby is fine but it's nice that you're getting checked out.

Think I may pass on the GD screening today. I feel lousy after a night of insomnia. And it's still silly early in the morning for me. Been up since 5 after falling asleep at 1 and waking up every half hour. I don't feel like spending 2-plus hours in a lab clinic. Though I see DH convincing me to go anyways. I do need to get it done soon so I can get the results back before I move.


----------



## Hann12

SB - your hair looks really nice and I love Katie Belle. I'm a bit biased though as I plan on shortening Annabel (if we get a girl) to Belle. I wonder if I should be spelling it Annabelle? No idea!!

Starry - sounds like the shower was a great success! You probably should do the test today, unless you can change it for a couple of days time?
I have to have mine in week 28 for some reason!

Tor - I'm sure baby will be okay - maybe its just sat in a funny position so feels smaller than normal? Let us know!

DM - poor Harry, though it is better he gets it when he is young. Have you had it? I assume most people have, otherwise you might need to stay away from him for a while :(

I have managed to move my dr appointment so off there soon. Hopefully I get the sign off. Went into town first thing and got some long vest tops and some yoga joggers. They cost a lot (the joggers) but they will fit post maternity so an investment I think!

Mel - are you at work today?


----------



## Doodlepants

Good luck Tor! I'm sure everything's fine- some people just have neater bumps than others :)

Love your new hair SB! I love Katie Belle too :)

I had my 28 week MW appointment today, everything is fine, I'm measuring 29, my BP is good but she couldn't get my blood so I've got to go to the surgery tomorrow morning- hopefully it won't be too painful! 
She said as this is my 2nd I won't need to see her until next month now when I'll be 34 weeks!
Well we're taking Holly for her jabs this avo, wish me luck!


----------



## Starry Night

Hann - I don't have an actual appointment. I was given a form ordering the test by my OB that states it has to be within the 2 weeks after April 2nd so anytime in that period I just show up to the lab. I just wanted to go today to get it over and done with. I probably will still go. With this lack of sleep I'll be pumped on adrenaline so I most likely won't be able to take good naps anyways.

And I think I've been hearing squeaks throughout the night. We've had some mice problems in the past and the thought of having another mouse is freaking me out! And here is my cat, asleep on the job!


----------



## kelzyboo

SB, your hair looks fantastic before and after, at least its not too short i have a tendancy to either dye it or cut it all off when i'm bored with it lol its never the same for long! Love the name Katie Belle, has a nice ring to it :flower:

DM, hope Harry's ok, i remember Abbie having them last year (it was around april, must be chickenpox month) she was covered head to toe in her mouth and everywhere but she coped really well with them and didn't scratch at all. Its not very pleasent though i hope he's doing ok :hugs:

I have my glucose tolerance test tomorrow, not looking forward to it tbh, have to be at hospital for 8am to be admitted to the day unit and i can't eat or drink from 10pm tonight, which for a night owl like me is not a good thing lol will have to be an early night i think in case i get tempted!!!

I've been offered some 'support' over the holidays so Abbie's going on a day out to a petting zoo on thursday without me!!! One of the people doing the trip has worked with Abbie in school so knows her pretty well which is a releif for me as i will be nervous all day, shes 5years old and the only people who have ever had her without me is my mum, sister and aunt, i've never been very good at trusting people with her!! Still, i think it will be good for Abbie to go and enjoy herself without me fussing over her, they will give her the freedom to have fun that i perhaps won't so i think she'll enjoy it!! All i have to do is send her a packed lunch, which i'm glad about as she's extremely funny with food so at least i know dinner time won't be a problem!!

Just prepare for some very nervous posts on thursday :flower:


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks everyone! 

Tor, I lost about 10 inches or so (hard to tell) but it was all thin and split ended at the bottom, so nothing could be done with it. I wanted to get it cut to get free from all that. 

Hann, I considered other ways of spelling Isabelle, but went with this one because we wanted to shorten it to Belle. I think people would get the idea though if you did spell it Annabel though.


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, hope you all had nice weekends? We went shopping and got some bedding and also a rocker / bouncer from Toys R Us which i want to open now but i suppose it'd better stay in the box for now! 

Doodle sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday! The weather was so nice at the weekend! Good luck today getting Holly's jabs done! 

SB - your hair looks lovely! And Katherine Isabelle is a lovely name :thumbup:

Sofie - i also have problems getting up from the sofa too - i kinda have to roll over a bit before i get up :haha:

Tor - good luck, am sure everything is fine. Let us know how you get on. 

Am officially in third tri today so am going to go and take a peek over in the third tri section eeek!


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations on 3rd Trimester Freckles! So exciting! what rocker did you get? 

SB - I'll have a think on names and how they are spelt. Its a shame you couldn't sell you hair but I think it looks great!

Starry - I'd not be loving the mice!

Doodle - i think its great that your mw tells you what you are measuring to, mine never does. Do you have one of the charts that predicts the size your baby will be born? They haven't given me one :(

Kelzy - hope your appointment goes well tomorrow!

AFM - back from the doctor and she signed me off for 2 weeks which takes me up to my holidays so technically won't be in work for 4 weeks. I feel so relieved, just need to tell work now. Hopefully they will be okay. She put SPD as the reason as she thinks thats the trigger that is causing my anxiety.


----------



## freckles09

Thanks Han! We got this rocker https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ockers/Activity-Rocker-in-Ziggy-Zebra(0081774)

Sorry to hear you've been signed off work but i guess it's a relief for you really? At least you won't have to deal with the commute etc. Hope your work will be ok with it - they have to be really don't they! Take it easy.


----------



## melissasbump

Hello ladies

Blue bear, great news that your friend is pregnant! Hope work wwas ok yesterday for you, and sad as it is i love car boots!

Wez, the pendant is lovely!

BV, I LOVE Tiffanys ANYTHING! I have the signature chain and bracelet. Did you get funny looks when you went to the liquor store? 

Hann, sorry you were upset yesterday, if its any consolation my "bump" didnt buy me anything either, i was at work all day and OH had a stressful day struggling to put the greenhouse up in the garden, when i got home at 8pm he was really stressed and as i was getting ready for bed he confessed he was going to go any get me a mothers day gift but ran out of time, i just burst into tears, have no idea why!
Yes im at work this evening unfortunatly! 
Hope all goes well at the doctors

Doodles, sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday! Glad MW appointment went well, ive got mine on Friday.

Tor, yay for your first baby purchase! Hope everything goes ok at the hospital! 

SB, Lovely name choice for your little girl!:thumbup: and your hair looks lovely!

DM, Glad you had a lovely day yesterday, poor Harry for the chicken pox though! Not what any of you need right now, i hope he feels better soon. Lovely pic of him with his cousins x

MummySS, Hope work is going ok today and your not working TOO hard! i cant paint my toenails any longer, have to get OH to do it!

Starry, glad your shower went well, sounds like you got some lovely things especially the Peter Rabbit stuff from your mum. Ive been getting swollen feet too, i cant wear most of my shoes at them mo as they are so uncomfortable!
Hope your GD screening goes well too. and hope your dont have mice, eeek!

Kelzy, Sounds like Abbie has a nice day planned for Thurs? Bless her! im sure it will go perfectly!

Freckles, Congrats on 3rd tri! And great you got some baby shopping done over the weekend. It seems to be going so fast at the mo! no doubt the last few weeks will drag!

Well as for me, ive slightly recovered from work this weekend although havent slept great the last couple of nights, Am getting really hot and uncomfortable at night plus the heartburn/reflux thing! OH says im breathing really heavy too, how romantic!
Am feeling really heavy at the mo, dont know how im gonna cope in the last few weeks, probably wont move far from the bed or sofa!
Have taken the dog out today though it tires me out so much these days, i can manage about a 45 min walk with him thats about it!
Got to work this evening and tomorrow evening but then off till monday. Hope everyone is ok today, i hate mondays! x


----------



## Hann12

That is a cute rocker! I am still trying to decide what one to get! So many to choose from! I have some time on my hands though so can research that now! 

Not heard from work yet, tried calling them but got no answer. They kind if have to be okay, I think I'll feel better when I've spoken to them!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Afternoon Ladies!

Well I am back from my scan which I didn't know was a growth scan until I got there! :growlmad:

Took them an hour to get me scanned and we asked for a scan picture and she took the shot but didn't print the f'ing thing out!! :growlmad:

So had to wait to see a consultant for another hour in which I promptly fell asleep on DH whilst waiting....Then the sonographer finished her morning scans and said she will re-scan me for my scan picture....

Which is completely crap towards the one we were orginally going to get!

Then I saw the consultant who was happy for me to go back to midwife led care but then they wanted to do a urine sample....Off to the toilet I go....

Then she took 15 minutes to come back into the bloody room! Did my dip test which came back with a trace of glucose init...Not suprising seen as I eat some crisps, a crunchie and some starburst whilst I was waiting!

Then she did my blood pressure and then decided because I was practically 28 weeks then they will send me around the corner to have my bloods done. I already had my appointment with my community midwife for this on Thursday!!

So anyway they did the bloods and then said I could finally go home!

Atleast I didn't have to pay for my scan picture because the sonographer f****d up!

Oh and Jake now weighs approximatley 2lbs 9oz! and is bang on for his dates

:happydance:

What a day!​


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh Sofie what a nightmare! Glad baby Jake's measuring ok though!

Just got back from seeing the nurse! Holly was really good- I tried to distract her but she just looked right at it! She was ok with the first then when they did the 2nd she burst into tears and said "that hurt me!" bless her! It was funny afterwards as there was a baby who went in next and she was worried that it would hurt the baby! Thankfully that's it for another 10 years or so! Although I'm not looking forward to taking her with me to have my bloods done tomorrow!

Well my next task of the day is to take Shelby to the vet as she's limping and cried last night when she tried to get up :( I'm hoping it's nothing serious, we've got insurance but I don't relish paying the £80 excess......


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey all. Have read everything on my phone over the course of the day and wanted to say hi! Been up all night with poorly harry and his Dragon Pox. He's now covered in spots and has a raging temperature so genuinely don't have the energy to reply individually to you all but will do when we're back to normal here. Love to you all, and thanks for all the kind words. It's heartbreaking seeing my baby so unwell.... xxxx


----------



## MrsWez

SK, sorry your day has been interesting. I'm glad baby Jake is okay.

Good luck, Starry. My GD screening is tomorrow along with Kelzy. My cat is the same way. She does eat bugs though. If someone robbed the house, she'd probably just want to be pet as she shows them the way to the jewelry. :haha:

SB, Love your hair!! And Katherine Isabella is a beautiful name!!

Glad the appointment went well, Doodle!

Hann, I'm sorry you didn't get anything. Happy Mother's Day. :flower:

DM, Hope Dragon is feeling less ill soon. :hugs: to him.

Congrats to those reaching the third tri!! :happydance:

I'm in the double digits!! Only 99 days to go. 26 weeks tomorrow. Kinda sad this is my last week in the 2nd tri. It's going by fast now.


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh DM poor Harry! I hope he gets better soon! It's so horrible when they're ill :(


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, freckles, on reaching third tri!! I can never see the links to the UK Toys R Us website but yay on getting a chair!

SK - sorry you had a rough time of it with the sonographer. But how exciting that Jake is measuring close to 3 pounds!! Continue to chub-up, little man!

Doodle - sounds like Holly is a little trooper and has great empathy for others. What a sweetie. And is Shelby your dog? Sorry, can't remember if you have a cat or a dog. :blush: I hope she feels better soon.

DM - poor Dragon. :hugs: At least he's getting the pox out of the way now and before Tiger arrives. Take care!

Kelzy & Mrs Wez - good luck with you GD tests tomorrow! Mrs Wez, do you have to fast for yours as well? I was specifically told NOT to fast. I wonder why we do it so different over here.

mel - sorry you're feeling so tired. I guess it's just getting to that time of the pregnancy.


----------



## MrsWez

I was told to fast Starry. From Midnight until my appointment at 9. I plan on eating asap as the appointment is over.


----------



## Doodlepants

Starry, Shelby is our lab puppy :) Thankfully the vet said it doesn't look too serious at this point so we've got meds to give her for the next two weeks and she's on rest! Let's just hope she gets better! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

My mother's day cards :]
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/IMG_0809.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie said:


> My mother's day cards :]
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/IMG_0809.jpg

Such gorgeous cards!


----------



## Starry Night

MrsWez said:


> I was told to fast Starry. From Midnight until my appointment at 9. I plan on eating asap as the appointment is over.

That's so strange that we have to eat for our tests. It actually makes sense to fast so you can do the true comparison of the first urine to the one after taking that nasty orange drink.

Doodle - glad to hear that your puppy doesn't seem to be too sick. Hopefully, the meds will do the trick!

Aaisrie - cute cards!! What sweet children. :)


----------



## MrsWez

I agree, Starry.

Lovely cards, Aaisrie.


----------



## kelzyboo

Starry, my test is a blood test not urine...may be why i have to fast i'm not to sure as i've never had a urine glucose test? I think they just do things different over here lol x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Baby Jake - 27 Weeks & 6 Days! - Trying to eat his hand the little monkey!


----------



## MrsWez

Aww, how cute SK!! He's getting big. 

Kelzy, mine is going to be a blood test too. I will have my blood taken when I first get there and then an hour after I drink the sugary stuff.


----------



## Blue_bear

Lovely cards Aaisrie.

Hope Dragon feels bettr soon DM. 

AFM - Ive had a wierd day. Just been feeling a bit down, and instead of my back and hips hurting it was my left buttock and all down my left leg. Really strange but really painful, spent most of the day in bed but it didnt help really.
In my down in the dumps moment i demanded to hubby that i want a 4D scan as im desperate to see the little man again. He eventually gave in, so we have one booked for next Tuesday! I will probably change my mind again by then! Lol.

Is it possible that baby could be putting pressure on a nerve in my leg, like sciatica i guess?? Ive just had a bath and its most definatly helped but he has most definately moved too so im not sure which it is!

Glad you have been signed off work Hann, i think you deserve the break!

Hope everyone else is doing ok and good luck to those with GTT coming up xx


----------



## mummymarsh

did everyone have a god mothers day??

xxxx


----------



## kelzyboo

Mines the same MrsWez, good luck with yours x I hope i don't faint after the sugary drink lol just eaten a huge dinner to make up for the fact that i can't eat after 10pm xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Blue Bear sounds like you might have sciatica on top of the spd. Not surprising since you work on your feet. Have you got a physio referral or have you been like me and not bothered?! Good for you on the 4d - We loved ours and I wish I had one done with Harry now. Although we had only just bought our first house when I was preg with him so we were super skint! Not that we're rolling in wealth now but still....

Eve those are very sweet cards! Will do a pic of mine if I remember......

Kelz good luck with your GTT - i STILL haven't booked mine. Need to do it as I have to book in for my andi-d as well :dohh: am SO feather brained these days! Whole days just drift by!

MM I had a lovely mothers day thanks, aside from my hugely infected son! he's got it into his head that calamine lotion is the work of the devil so getting it on him is an ordeal!


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol DM poor Harry, Abbie wasn't keen but i made it into a game since it dries white i used to tell her it was time to 'dot her with some paint' lol even let her dot me too, may be worth a try if he really hates it, not saying it will work with him but it could!! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah he's seen me dabbing it on but you know what theyre like when they get an idea in their heads!!


----------



## Clareabell

Evening everyone!!

BB - Sorry you are in so much pain, but yay for the 4D. I would love to have one done but then I feel that I cant really justify the money. 

Mel/ Hann - Sorry you are feeling a little emotional, I feel like that alot too. Mel hope work goes quickly for you so you can be on your rest days.

Doods - Sorry to here that your puppy is poorly, hope she gets better soon. My cat recently got "raped" by the biggest ugliest, smelliest black cat ever right in front of my very eyes. It was traumatising she was straight down the vets the next day to be spayed and poor little mite got and infection after that and was sick for days. She is all better now but animals cost a fortune!

Kelzy, Starry and Wez - I had my GTT test today. It was a blood test and I had to drink a small bottle of lucazade exactly two hours before the test. It was not too bad and luckily I like the tasteof lucazade. 

DM - I hope Harry is feeling a little better. As I said I had the dreaded pox at 18/19 it was savage. To top it off my parents had gone away for a week in Spain and I had planned fab house party, it never happened as I looked like a human version of dot the dot. I then went on to catch shingles at the age 22. Im a right weirdo when it comes to diseases. 

Eve - Lovely Mothers day cards! 

AFM - Acid reflux has gone up a whole new level. I have taken from swigging from the liquid gaviscon bottle. I dont know how I will cope with it for another 12 weeks. Im so unattractive at the mo am mahhhooooosive, have stretch marks that resemble a london tube map and now my breath constantly smells like puke, oh and not to forget I always waft behind me wherever I go a slight hint of wee!!!! mmmmmmmm hubby adores me :)


----------



## Starry Night

Just got back from my GD screening. What a boring afternoon. LOL First, I had to wait about 20 minutes or more just to get my name called. Then I had to give a urine sample and then I had to wait an hour. No one gave me a drink so I thought I needed it just before the test. After about 20 minutes the lady at the desk asked if I had finished my drink yet. 

"What drink??" I asked. She looked horrified and immediately grabbed one for me and said I had 5 minutes to drink it. I NEVER guzzle. It looked like orange pop so I made myself pretend I was a little kid who had spent a hot, summer day running around. I would have loved this stuff as a kid and the "happy place" worked. I kept saying to myself "I'm a kid, I'm a kid, I love this stuff, I'm a kid". lol I guzzled the whole bottle in about 1 minute. So I then had to wait an hour after I finally had my drink and had a blood sample taken. All really painless but just....boring...


----------



## melissasbump

Clareabell said:


> AFM - Acid reflux has gone up a whole new level. I have taken from swigging from the liquid gaviscon bottle. I dont know how I will cope with it for another 12 weeks. Im so unattractive at the mo am mahhhooooosive, have stretch marks that resemble a london tube map and now my breath constantly smells like puke, oh and not to forget I always waft behind me wherever I go a slight hint of wee!!!! mmmmmmmm hubby adores me :)

This is EXACTY how i feel Clare! Couldnt have put it better myself!!:wacko:


----------



## Clareabell

Mel, we are sooo SEXY! :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

Good luck, Kelzy!!


----------



## melissasbump

Clareabell said:


> Mel, we are sooo SEXY! :rofl:

Oh yeah its SOOOO sexy this pregnancy lark! :rofl:


----------



## kelzyboo

Good luck to you too MrsWez, i'm sure we'll both be fine xx

Sorry DM i have no amazing advice for that, once its in their heads theres not much shifting it, maybe see if theres something like calomine but not calomine iykwim!! It really just soothes, he'll be fine without if he really won't have it. Hope he gets better soon xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Clare, i have been swigging gaviscon to but i find it wears off really quickly.

We too cant really justify the money for a 4D, we are super skint as hubbys been off but my friend has leant us the money which is really nice of her. I know we have to pay her back asap but still.

My problem is, im just so damn impatient. He's been so active the last couple of days, i just wanna see what hes up too! Lol.

DM - I am still waiting on physio referral, my mw friend's husband is all singing all dancing chiro/physio so might have to try and call in some sort of favour but im very reluctant to do that. 
Ive pretty much taken to hobbling around, sitting in my chair, being on all fours all in fairly rapid sucession as i just cant find anyhting thats remotely comfortable.
Think i may have to hit the painkillers to get some sleep tonight. 

Argh....i hate being such a moany cow all the time!!


----------



## DragonMummy

get onto your MW. You can't go on like this. I got my referral within a week!


----------



## Hann12

BB I'm sorry you feel so bad, sounds like you are worse than me, and I feel bad!
You should def try and get a referral for a physio as thats really helping me. Hope you manage to get a good nights sleep :)


----------



## DragonMummy

melissasbump said:


> Clareabell said:
> 
> 
> AFM - Acid reflux has gone up a whole new level. I have taken from swigging from the liquid gaviscon bottle. I dont know how I will cope with it for another 12 weeks. Im so unattractive at the mo am mahhhooooosive, have stretch marks that resemble a london tube map and now my breath constantly smells like puke, oh and not to forget I always waft behind me wherever I go a slight hint of wee!!!! mmmmmmmm hubby adores me :)
> 
> This is EXACTY how i feel Clare! Couldnt have put it better myself!!:wacko:Click to expand...

Throw in ANOTHER bout of thrush (it seems every time DH chances his luck for a shag I end up with another bloody yeast infection) and you've got me as well!


----------



## fifi-folle

DM Friends have recommended Poxclin  as really effective. Hope the little dragon gets better soon!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh thanks Fifi! Will see if I can get DH to fetch some!


----------



## Hann12

DM - use aquaeous cream as a shower cream in the shower/bath - it will help with thrush and should help keep it away too


----------



## DragonMummy

You lot are better than NHS direct!


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> You lot are better than NHS direct!

Well I've not had thrush since using that cream having said that I can't DTD with my husband due to the low lying placenta so thats also probably put a stop to it!


----------



## Tor81

Thanks for the good wishes everyone, means a lot. After loads of waiting around at the hospital we finally got a scan & after putting baby's measurements into the computer it turns out size is exactly average! Baby is transverse, and likes tucking legs in (just like me, I always sit curled up & sleep in foetal position!), plus I've got strong stomach muscles so generally my size is quite compact, but baby's size is fine! Phew, almost got worried. :)

Starry, glad you got your GD screening over & done with today.

Hann, I prefer the spelling Annabelle personally. Glad you got signed off and that you can relax over the next few weeks, do you know what you're going to do with yourself?

Doodle, glad your MW apt went well, and good luck with your blood tomorrow, and Holly's jabs. And I hope Shelby is ok too.

Kelzy, hope your glucose test goes ok tomorrow, I think an early night is a good idea, although I think missing breakfast would be hardest for me.

Freckles, congrats on 3rd Tri!

Mel, is your DH any good at painting your toe nails? I'm going to cut and paint mine this week and after that I think I'm going to have to put my trust in my DH!!

SK, glad your appointment showed everything to be ok with you & Jake, funny that you fell asleep waiting, sounds like something I would do at the moment.*

DM, thinking of you & Dragon. x

Wez, congrats on 99 days to go!

Eve, love your Mothers Day cards, I can't wait to get one next year. :)

BB, sorry you're feeling low, hope looking forward to the 4D scan is cheering you up, good to have something to look forward to.

Clare, sorry you're suffering too, try not to overdose on gaviscon!

xx


----------



## MrsWez

Poor DM and Harry. I got chicken Pox when I was kid and was miserable. I don't really have any advice as that was over 20 years ago. The chicken pox vaccine required for any child going to a public school in my state. Most kids get the vaccine at a young age here.

BB, sorry your in so much pain. I hope you are able to find something that helps soon.

Tor, glad all went well!

I'm going to talk to my OB about my leave tomorrow. I hope I can get maternity leave sooner than july.


----------



## mummySS

Phew, so much to catch up on...!

Firstly Starry I'm so glad your shower went well, you got the Pottery Barn stuff YAY! I remember checking it out on the website and lusting after all their stuff, it's so nice!

DM - wishing you and harry dragon the best, poor little mite. x 

Hann good job on getting signed off - does it start straight away then? You'll feel so great for being off. 

Doods bless Holly with her jabs, it's so cute how she was worried for the baby. What a cutie. 

Kelzy and Wez - good luck for your GTTs tomorrow, let me know how it goes and what you have to do!

Freckles - happy 3rd tri!

Mel - hope work's ok today and tomorrow. I hate mondays too. btw I think 45 mins is quite a long walk!! 

Aaisrie - adorable mothers day cards! 

SK - cute pic of baby Jake :)

Blue bear - sorry to hear you're in so much pain. Sounds horrible. I dont have any useful advice to offer but sending you big :hugs: (sometimes the sympathy just helps)

Claire - urgghhh the acid reflux sounds horrible. Poor you. I am not the picture of perfection these days either - i'm sure your OH is fine with it, it's all for a good reason! And i'm sure you dont look as unattractive as you think you do :)

Tor - mega glad to hear bubs is ok! yay!

Afm - reallly have nothing exciting to report! Just doing my daily check-in :)

Have a good evening all, i'm off to bedfordshire. Busy at work this week so i'll try and stay off bnb during the day, tempting as it is... 

x


----------



## BlueViolet

Today was so busy and I am exhausted. We just listed my car for sale online and we got a ton of responses (we're getting a station wagon to fit all the baby gear and the huge dog). Meanwhile, I need to take care of it and make sure it's ready to go for the viewings this weekend. Add to that a million errands and I'm done for...The other cause of stress is my husband's painting the bathroom, which has stretched for days and we're still "under construction." I've been trying to be very supportive and thankful that he's doing it, and I had to bite my lip and not point out the parts I think should be redone. I keep telling myself that it's better than before. Our ceiling used to be pink and the walls were light green with a dark green wallpaper border. Yuck! 

Okay, so I finally got caught up on posts. Here it goes: 

SB, your hair is pretty and it's definitely not short. Also, congrats on narrowing down a name. So cute! 

DM, Harry and his cousins are so cute! Hope his chicken pox goes away quickly. It's not fun. 

Starry, congrats on all the awesome shower presents. It's so nice of your parents to drive that far to get you the Peter Rabbit stuff. Pottery Barn has beautiful things. It's a good thing we're no longer close to one because the temptation is too great. Also, hope your cat figures out how to catch those mice!

Tor, glad your baby is doing well. It's too bad they scared you with the measurements, but glad it was all good in the end :) By the way, I envy your stomach muscles. Mine have gone to mush. 

Hann, hope you get some nice yoga joggers. I like the ones they have on the Victoria's Secret website, but as you mentioned, they can be expensive. 

Doodle, glad your appointment went well. Good luck with the blood test tomorrow! Also, hope your puppy is okay. I hate it when our dog is sick. He's having some stomach trouble right now and I'm feeding him boiled hamburger and rice. He doesn't mind that in the least. 

Kelzy, good luck with your glucose test. Mine is in a few weeks and I'm not looking forward to it. Also, congrats on letting Abbie go to the petting zoo. It must be tough, but you'll get through it. 

Freckles, congrats on reaching the third trimester! Yey! I have two more days...I'm getting nervous. 

Hann, I'm glad you can take time off work. You deserve it!

Mel, yeah, I love Tiffany's stuff too. I love their design esthetic. Too bad it's so darn pricey. My husband has bought me a tiny silver necklace with my birth stone from there. It was a nice gesture, although I'm not a huge fan of aquamarine. Funny enough, his wedding band is from there. It turned out they had decent prices on Platinum. Who knew? lol But now we still get the catalog and it drives me nuts that everything I like is so expensive. And yeah, I got some strange looks in the liquor store. There were some interesting characters there that seemed already drunk, so I didn't care much. Hope you are able to get some more sleep soon. The body pillow is helping me get a bit more comfy. Maybe you can try one too. Also, I'm jealous you're able to do a 45min walk with your dog. I get tired out much sooner. It doesn't help that he still pulls on the leash. Naughty dog!

SK, glad you made it through your long appointment. At least everything is well. That's the most important part :) Also, nice pic!

Wez, congrats on reaching 26wks. We are all getting so close now.

Eve, cute cards!

BB, hope you feel better soon! The 4D scan sounds like fun. I'm trying to resist paying for an independent scan.

Clarea, hope your kitty is better. Pets are expensive to take care of, but so worth it! Glad you survived your glucose test. Your description of pregnancy symptoms is so funny! I can definitely relate.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Meh, Wide awake and its 2am.

Jake is doing some serious dancing and I have really bad heartburn (AGAIN!) and my back is really hurting.

Going to be a horrible night!


----------



## SugarBeth

Happy mothers day for the UK ladies!

I spent the day today at the casinos. They had a HUGE buffet there, which was lovely. I loved the pie the most, I wanted to get more than three slices but baby kept pushing on my stomach and wouldn't let up, so I couldn't fit more! I'm now craving coconut custard pie like crazy!!

I ended up coming back with a whole $18 haha:) so I stopped at the store before heading home and bought Katie a few outfits with it. I now have five little girl onesies in pink and purple and very summery looking (two that I bought today), and a pretty green and pink dress all together. Oh, I also bought her a pink and green blanket that was fleece and super soft!


----------



## BlueViolet

SK, hang in there!

SB, the casinos sound like fun. At least you came out ahead and you were able to buy some baby outfits! :) I love buying baby clothes, but I have too many already, so I have to stop (most are hand-me downs). I keep walking past those aisles at stores and stare at all the cute stuff. I don't know why I torture myself...:haha:


----------



## SugarBeth

Yeah, it was fun because the bus trip we were on gave us $30 to gamble with, so there wasn't any stress of throwing away our own money. I LOVE clothing shopping, and seeing if I can picture my little girl in them. I'm trying to get pretty summery patterns for her as well. I barely have any, so I have lots and lots of wardrobe buying to do!


----------



## Starry Night

My cat can catch mice and I heard her chasing one all night. But since she's well-fed I think it's mostly a game for her. There was a short period last year where it seemed there would be a fresh carcass covered in teeth marks every few days. A few months back I woke up in the middle of the night to hear my cat's claws skittering across the floor and the terrified squeal of a mouse. That one got away too. Not sure what's going on. My cat is too young to be slipping.

SB - glad you had a fun time at the casino! I've always heard you're doing good on the days you simply break even so coming back with $18 is pretty terrific!


----------



## kelzyboo

Up and ready for the hospital, will get the results today so i will let you all know when i'm done!! Pretty sure i won't have it but its better to be safe!!

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Tor81

How can one little outfit make me so happy?! :) the outfit we bought on Sun is just hung up on the end of a cabinet in my living room and it brings a huge smile to my face every time I walk in and see it!! :)

Wez, is there a chicken pox vaccination? I thought it was just one of those things all of us have to go through, and the younger the better which is why people have chicken pox parties for kids to catch it off each other.

BV, hope your dog gets better soon too, his dinner sounds yummy (for a dog I mean, my hunger is that extreme yet!)

SB, the casino sounds fun, and Katie got to benefit from it too! :)

Kelzy, hope your results come back good.

I should really be in work by now but now even dressed, better force myself to get a hurry along!

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

1st April i ended up in hospital with a show and contractions... they wanted to do that trace heart thingy and trace the contractions but Flynn was laying too far down and i couldnt feel his movement of kicks, anyway they quickly scanned me and saw where he was laying he is head down.... very low down... and he was wriggling but i couldnt feel it... anyway they had to take some bloods and check my cervix they noticed a rough patch on my cervix that was causing the bleeding as well as a show... and they said that my cervix was closed or well as far as i know as they didnt day anything about it... they gave me one lot of steriod tablets to take just incase he was gonna come and then they had to move me upstairs from the delivery suite to a ward which i though yay i'm staying in what fun that will be... anyway my blood pressure was fine and i was getting contractions on and off though out the day but i just kept walking around to ignore them i also had to have the doppler thingy to check the blood flow in the cord and the midwife told me it was high that day...

2nd April and i was monitored all day with his heart and my contractions along with blood pressure and temp... was still getting contractions but the spotting stopped and i got told i would see a doctor later on that day to decied if im going home.... by 3pm ish i was moved up to level 6 (there is 7 levels in the hospital) and i got moved to a room on my own, i then had another check of my contractions and his heart and he wouldnt sit still and i started to feel him move finaly.... anyway hes been wriggling sense lol but i didnt get discharged till going on for 7pm that night.... and i was glad to be back home as i was so tired... but then i am still tired now from hardly sleeping still, i have my GTT on the 8th and then i have my clinic check on the 12th which i will be asking them more questions on when i will be induced and what time and dates so then i can get things sorted for where the kids will be and weather they will be going to school and what not...

anyway sorry for the long long post but i havent been here for a bit and i thought some of you dont have me on facebook and prob dont see my status, i wasnt able to connect to BnB on my phone i still need to sort that out before i have Flynn but he is alright now and the spotting/show has gone and the contractions have gone back to normal braxton hicks.... but he did scare me alot


----------



## Blue_bear

Just back from the docs, as suspected they just gave me some cocodamol which i dont really want to take but if i have another day like yesterday at least i know i have some. Just got to hope the physio hurrys up and calls. 

I took some paracetamol before bed and actually slept quite well considering. My morning sickness keeps threatening to make a reappearance though, the last two mornings have been pretty close!

I promise i will try and be more cheerful today anyway :)


----------



## DragonMummy

BB the cocodamol is fine - the only risk is baby having withdrawal from the codeine but thats only if you take it at maximum dose. I only take it a few times a week, no more than once a day. x


Anna glad F isn't making a break for it!


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> BB the cocodamol is fine - the only risk is baby having withdrawal from the codeine but thats only if you take it at maximum dose. I only take it a few times a week, no more than once a day. x
> 
> 
> Anna glad F isn't making a break for it!

i'm glad as well... lil bugger does know how to make me worried now trouble is skye is clingy as ever now and worried i will go and not come back :cry:


----------



## DragonMummy

@Tor - re chicken pox parties, you would not believe how many people have asked if they can come and play with Harry now he's quarantined with plague! 

@Kelz - good luck today chicky - sure it will be fine x

SB - I could send you half of what I have and I would STILL be overstocked! SOOOOO much stuff! And I don't even have the decency to look ashamed of myself! Most of Harrys stuff was hand me downs and quite frankly I didn't know if I would ever be able to get pregnant again so I am enjoying the splurge!

Wez - OMG a vaccine? That would be fab, why don't we have that? I know its quite mild in childhood but shingles is vile and chickenpox in adults can be dangerous. Sigh.... I guess not enough people have died from it over here. That's the general theory!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Happy 28 Weeks to me....Although My Anti-D injection is getting closer and closer and I am pooing myself!


----------



## Hann12

BB glad you've seen the dr, I'm not taking anything for mine but mainly because paracetamol never does anything for me as I used to pop it like crazy when I was younger to get rid of headaches so now I don't see the point. 

Tor and SB - glad you have some nice clothes, it also fill me with so much happiness to see them!

BV - hope the bathroom is done soon!

Anna - sorry to hear you have had a bad few days, hopefully baby will stay in, you don't have long now! 

Mummy - hope works not too bad, you sound like you are working very hard still!

AFM - didn't sleep well but managed to sleep this morning until 9.30am which was nice (considering I'm normally up around 6am for work). Bit of a nasty looking day outside so think I'm just going to do some cleaning today and probably a quick food shop for dinner. Nothing too adventurous. I have decided that because its meant to be a nicer day tomorrow I am going to go crazy and stretch my back and do a 20 minute walk up to a patch work quilt shop as I might make a blanket for baby while I have some time off. It will give me something to do (clearly not good at relaxing!) and stop me from watching rubbish on tv like jeremy kyle!


----------



## Hann12

Oh and my lovely husband came home yesterday with a selfridges bag for me - in it was an emilie et rose outfit for the baby - think he felt bad after the mothers day debacle! Its the only thing he has bought and so feels quite special!


----------



## DragonMummy

Dragon seems a bit happier today - thanks for the lovely messages. I thought he'd be super itchy by now but he's not.... Sure its only a matter of time though! He slept til 10am - hes normally up at 7 so that's a poorly Dragon! DH was relegated to the sofa, bless him, so Dragon could stay in with me. Is just easier when he's ill. Will be even easier when DH gets round to building his bed as it's a proper single so DH can sleep in there!!


----------



## DragonMummy

@Hann - :rofl: love how men try and get themselves out of the shit!


----------



## Clareabell

I AM SO EXCITED!! After me harping on yesterday about how I could not justify spending money on a 4D scan, today I got a voucher posted to me offering the scan that is usually £170 for £90. I thought I would just ring up to find out about availability and before I knew it I had booked myself in for tonight at 6pm. The rest of the day cannot go fast enough for me now. I dont think hubby is to impressed but oh well :)


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs: Anna, your experience sounds terrifying! Are you going to be followed up at all by the doctor? I think I would be camped outside his home door demanding to be seen at least once a week after that. I'm so relieved Flynn decided to stick around after all. Stay inside there, little man! It isn't that much longer to wait.

Good luck to the ladies going for their GD screening today! I probably wont' get my results until I see my OB one last time before moving on the 19th...


----------



## Hann12

Thats so exciting Clare - photos when you can please!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi All

DM, Unfortunatly i am the dunce one in the group, i had chicken pox as a child but cant remember what i was given for it and as for thrush (touch wood) its not something ive ever suffered from, ill leave the NHS direct stuff to the others! Hope little Harry is feeling better :hugs:

Tor to be fair to him ,OH isnt too bad at painting my nails! He does use rather a lot of my corrector pen too though! :wacko:

MummySS, I dont manage 45 minutes every day! lol just trying to keep a little bit active here and there! Dont work too hard .

BV Luckily my dog is only small so when he pulls its quite manageable he has a harness as well instead of just a lead on his collar which is a lot better for him and me.

SB, The casinos sound fun! you always seem to be out and about doing lovely things! Great that you bought some outfits with your winnings too!

Kelzy, hope all is well at the hospital today 

Anna, sounds like you have had a torrid time Big :hugs: to you, glad that Flynn is staying put for now! 

B Bear, great that you got some stronger meds, if it helps you its worth taking it, hope you are happier today :hugs:

Hann, hope you are relaxing and taking it easy. The blanket idea sounds lovely i so wish i was creative! my grandad recently gave me a almost brand new sewing machine but i just wouldn t have a clue where to start with it, was gonna try with something simple and make a cushion to match my nursery curtains. Is lovely that your OH bought baby a present, i love it when men creep!
Oh and i bet you watched jeremy kyle anyway!:winkwink:

Clare, great news re the 4D! I am slightly jealous of all you ladies having them, we cant really justify the money either so arent having one.:nope:

Well as for me im just feeling tired and rather grotty, a bit sicky that kind of thing, am meant to be at work this evening but at the mo im not seeing myself making it. On the plus side, OH at last felt baby moving last night! cant believe its taken him so long but there you go! Also when i was lying on my bed yesterday afternoon i saw for the 1st time, my stomach moving all on its own, was very bizarre but lovley all the same! Think its gonna be a bruiser whatever sex it turns out to be! 
So im sat here still in my pjs comtemplating having a shower and getting ready for work or just going back to bed for a nap!:blush:


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire we demand photos immediately on your return! Good luck - mine was gorgeous. It was obviously fate!


----------



## BlueViolet

I should get showered and run errands, but catching up on posts is more fun. Meanwhile, it's snowing outside. Fortunately, it's not sticking. I just bought a bunch of flowers to put in the flower beds yesterday. Looks like I will have to wait to plant them. 

Anna, sounds like you had quite the scare. Glad all was well in the end. 

Bb, glad they gave you something for the pain. 

DM, they do have a vaccine here that kids get before starting school. Unfortunately, I got chicken pox while growing up in Romania. Then I came to the US and received the MMR (measels, mumps, rubella) vaccine, which could have prevented it. Oh, well... Glad Harry is feeling a little better! 

SK, you can do it! It will be over before you know it. 

Hann, have fun with the quilt-making! It's a lot of fun. I'm tempted to make another one since I have so much material left over. I heard that babies like texture, so I would love to make different patches with different types of material for her to touch. Maybe I'll pop in to the store to find some fuzzy and some corduroy scraps. I'm also tempted to make a polka dot table runner for the baby shower. I haven't been able to find a table cloth that's cute. My MIL is hosting, but I can't help but want to help out with the decorating. Also, it's cute your husband bought a baby outfit.

Clarea, have fun at the scan! :) 

Mel, I'm voting that you take a nap instead of going to work! Much more productive...hehe. Also, we did try a harness with our dog. I'm working with one that has a strap over the snout so he is more aware of where I want him to go. It works about 80% of the time. The rest of the time he tries to get it off or run after squirrels and such. Next I'm going to try one that's just over the body, but I have a feeling he would still totally drag me if he saw something he wanted to get to. I can't believe the sheer strength he's got.


----------



## DragonMummy

BV they have MMR here but ours doesn't vaccinate against chicken pox, just measles, mumps and rubella. :(


----------



## mummymarsh

clare enjoy the scan :) look forward to seeing pics...

whats difference between 3D and the 4D scans???

xxx


----------



## Hann12

Mel - i vote you call in sick too!

BV I am not creative at all so getting a quilt making pack but the only nice one I can find is pink - bit of a gamble if its a boy, mind you I can send it to one of you for your little girl if that happens! I just want something to do really and a challenge thats not too hard!
There is a shop down the road so might try there before I order online as they might have some nicer stuff in the shop than just online. 

Mel - so pleased that you OH felt the baby move, he'll feel it all the time now. Mine is constantly kicking me, think its quite high now and belts my stomach so i keep feeling sick. 

Got to go to the shops to buy dinner now. Really can't be bothered but if I don't go we have no food! I might reward myself with a nap when I get home though :)


----------



## Hann12

MM - just saw your post, from what I can see there is no difference!


----------



## Doodlepants

MM I think they're the same thing :) xxx

Ugh... My friend has a new place and I'm going over to see her tonight (after postponing for 3 weeks), I'm excited to see her but she's soooo far away and it's a crappy drive in crappy weather! Then I have to find the place! I'm so tired but think I really should make the effort! I'm trying not to turn into a crap friend!

My blood test went well, she got it first time which is rare :) and no sore arm either, sucess!


----------



## mummySS

mummymarsh said:


> clare enjoy the scan :) look forward to seeing pics...
> 
> whats difference between 3D and the 4D scans???
> 
> xxx

Hmm good question - dunno! :wacko:


----------



## Blue_bear

Clare - I am so jealous, i really wanted one done today and no one has any spaces. I have to wait till next Tuesday! yay for money off voucher tho, i could do with one of those!!

I think the difference is that 4d includes movement in realtime, so 3d is just the 3d picture but 4d adds the movement. I think....


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, hope you're all ok - what a dreary day?! The end of the week is meant to be nice weather though :happydance:

I have a midwife appointment on Thurs morning and when i told my bosses they said not to worry about coming in after and can just take the day off but not using any leave!! :thumbup:

Sorry to hear some of you are having a rough time of it at the moment, hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Hann that was lovely of your hubby to go and buy a baby outfit! Glad you managed to get a good night's sleep. 

BB glad they've managed to give you something for the pain, sounds awful and don't worry about moaning - we all do it and this forum is for sharing :hugs:

Claire - enjoy your 4d scan tonight - how exciting!!! Looking forward to seeing the pics! 

DM i hope Dragon gets better soon...


----------



## MrsWez

Clare, can't wait to see pics!!

Anna, glad flynn is staying put and all is well. 

BB, glad the doctor gave you something to help.

DM, yes we have a chicken pox vaccine most children get a vaccine at 12-15 months. https://children.webmd.com/vaccines/chickenpox-varicella-vaccine

AFM, my appointment went great. Baby is 2lbs and I'm measuring 26 weeks exactly. The GTT wasn't bad, not enjoyable. Right before my appointment, They made me drink this sugary fruit punch drink in 5 minutes. After my appointment they made me wait an hour, and took a couple tubes of blood. And that was it. Hopefully I pass, if I don't, I have to take a 3 hour test.


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, ops, I mixed them up. Chicken Pox is Varicella. I'm pretty sure kids here get vaccinated for that too. Now I'm not sure which one I already had as a kid. It could have been measles or chicken pox. I don't know the translation. All I remember is having pink itchy spots all over for about a week and having to switch to all liquids because even my intestines were affected. Not fun! I also had whooping cough, which here they vaccinate against too. That one was even more awful. I needed penicillin shots every day and since then I haven't been fond of needles.


----------



## mummySS

:( I feel really crappy today, think I am coming down with something, originally thought it was hayfever but i have an excruciatingly painful sore throat and headache, and feel so tired and lethargic. I have loads of work to do but had to have a nap instead! Still in my pyjamas too which is probably not helping but i dont have the will to get changed... Feeling very sorry for myself, and mega stressed about the work i haven't done... Sniff...

Sorry for the moan :(


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodle, glad you survive the blood test. Not my favorite either. 

Freckles, it's great you have the rest of the day off :)

Hann, you don't need to buy a quilt kit. You can pick a bunch of different fabric that you like and then make squares or rectangles and sew them together. If you want to get fancy, you can get a pattern online, but it's more fun to play around. I used one material to make long stripes in between all the blocks. I would suggest finding at least 5 different fabrics to play with and get one in a larger size for the borders and the backing. You also don't want to make it thick due to the risk of suffocation, so you just need another piece of material to put inside or leave it out all together if the material you're using is thicker. I figured I can put the batting in after the baby grows older and that way I don't have to worry about it being too thick. 

Wez, glad your appointment went well. I didn't realize the babies are already 2lbs. That's huge! :) No wonder the kicks are so strong. I bet they're so cute in there. I really want another scan. Perhaps they can find a medical reason for one so I don't have to pay for it.


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry your not feeling well, mummyss. :hugs: Maybe you celebrated India's cricket world cup win a little too hard! 

Thanks, BV. Jonathan's kicks are getting stronger every day it seems. It's neat watching my shirt move as he kicks and rolls. I got the chicken pox as a kid too and remember taking oatmeal baths and using calamine lotion to help the itching. DH has never had the chicken pox. He wants the baby vaccined asap as he could get really sick from it.


----------



## mummySS

MrsWez said:


> Sorry your not feeling well, mummyss. :hugs: Maybe you celebrated India's cricket world cup win a little too hard!

Hehe thanks Wez - the funny thing is I actually find cricket really dull, but it was hard not to get caught up in the excitement! I'm so fickle :haha:


----------



## MrsWez

mummySS said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> Sorry your not feeling well, mummyss. :hugs: Maybe you celebrated India's cricket world cup win a little too hard!
> 
> Hehe thanks Wez - the funny thing is I actually find cricket really dull, but it was hard not to get caught up in the excitement! I'm so fickle :haha:Click to expand...

You are a pregnant woman afterall! :haha:


----------



## Hann12

mummyss - hope you feel better soon, sorry you don't feel good. 

BV - thanks for the quilt tips! I'll go to the shop tomorrow and see what they have there, I'm sure I can just buy material. They seem to do packs of squares of cath kidston and laura ashley on ebay too which could be an option!

I never knew there was a chicken pox vaccine, I'm sure they don't offer it in the uk!


----------



## Hann12

In fact for anyone interested (or that might just be me!). The NHS website has the answer:

The chickenpox vaccine is not part of the UK childhood vaccination programme, because experts think that introducing a chickenpox vaccination for children could increase the risk of shingles in older people.


----------



## kelzyboo

Hey all, i'm around but as usual abbies being a monkey lol will update properly later, GTT went fine and i can ring for my results at 6.30pm so i will let you all know when the monkey's gone to bed lol

Glad yours went well too MrsWez, fx'd we both pass with flying colours! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

am so slack.... supposed to have booked mine in, AND my anti d.... still not done it... :blush:


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> am so slack.... supposed to have booked mine in, AND my anti d.... still not done it... :blush:

i haven't booked my 25 week midwife appt yet (er yes, i'm now over 26 weeks....) :blush:


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl we're so shit!


----------



## Starry Night

Hann12 said:


> In fact for anyone interested (or that might just be me!). The NHS website has the answer:
> 
> The chickenpox vaccine is not part of the UK childhood vaccination programme, because experts think that introducing a chickenpox vaccination for children could increase the risk of shingles in older people.

My nephew got the vaccine and now my brother and SiL sort of regret it because he'll have to continue getting the shot the rest of his life as shingles in adulthood is so terrible. Chicken pox in children is rarely deadly. Measles, on the other hand, is worth getting vaccinated for. When I was 14 it came out that the vaccines we got as kids were starting to prove ineffective so the nurses came around all the schools and we had to get another round of inoculations. I'll have to look into whether or not the chicken pox vaccine is automatically included in all vaccines these days. I definitely support getting my kids vaccinated but sometimes I do wonder if there is such thing as over-vaccinating. Chicken pox is definitely one of those 'up for debate' diseases. I got it twice as kid and neither time was I ever in any danger.


----------



## MrsWez

Chicken pox is not deadly when you are child but dangerous as an adult and my DH has never had the chicken pox. So for DH and I, it will be worth it. All my nieces have had the vaccine and have had no issues. Lucky girls.


----------



## Starry Night

Exactly. I'll have to ask DH if he ever got it.


----------



## MrsWez

Starry, my advice ask your MIL. DH had no clue!! :dohh:


----------



## Clareabell

https://https://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff454/clairecottrellyoung/X_11.jpg

https://https://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff454/clairecottrellyoung/X_14.jpg

https://<a href="https://s1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff454/clairecottrellyoung/?action=view&amp;current=X_10.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff454/clairecottrellyoung/X_10.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Clareabell

I give up, I cant ever manage to post picture here for some reason. Why cant you just directly upload them from your computer?

Scan went really well, she is really sweet and for all the saying that i am measuring big it is all water and she weighs 2lb8 and is perfect for 28 weeks.


----------



## DragonMummy

wow our babies are 2lb 8oz? fandabby!!! glad the scan went well Claire. You really are crap at uploading :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> wow our babies are 2lb 8oz? fandabby!!! glad the scan went well Claire. You really are crap at uploading :rofl:

pmsl @DM :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

Clareabell said:


> I give up, I cant ever manage to post picture here for some reason. Why cant you just directly upload them from your computer?
> 
> Scan went really well, she is really sweet and for all the saying that i am measuring big it is all water and she weighs 2lb8 and is perfect for 28 weeks.

I use photobucket. I edit them to look pretty and then copy the image code and paste it here. Otherwise I just get really annoyed. 

I'm glad your baby girl is healthy and doing well.


----------



## Clareabell

I try on photo bucket Wez but im am absolute poo at it and it never works no matter what I try. They are on FB if you want to see them those who im not friends with can add me if they want to. 

But there is my fav one as my new avatar! :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Clarea, she is so pretty! I can't believe the level of detail. You must be a proud mama :)


----------



## Clareabell

Thanks BV I am rather biased and think she is gorgeous. :)


----------



## melissasbump

Clare she is beautiful! Im off to stalk your fb! x


----------



## DragonMummy

OMFG look at her chubby little face! She's beautiful! Where did you get them done? I want another one now..... :rofl:


----------



## Clareabell

I got them done at peek a boo in Crawley it was only £90 and I have a DVD to with her moving around and she opens one of her eyes. Its so sweet im really glad i got it done. :)


----------



## Tor81

Anna, sorry you've had a scary time in hospital but glad you are home now & Flynn is well. I have been reading your status updates on FB.

BB, glad you got the drugs but hope you don't have to use them often :hugs:

Hann, making a quilt is a great idea, I'd be the same as you and want something productive to do to stop me watching daytime tv!

Clare, glad your 4D scan was good, love the pics!

MummySS, sorry you're feeling rough, hope you feel better soon.

I think I'm going to have to learn how to cook, DH is getting home later & later each night. I'm a bit of a disaster in the kitchen, on Sunday night I tried to make custard and it exploded, and then turned into jelly! :)*

xx


----------



## melissasbump

Oh my god you girls are making me skint!
Can you believe i have just gone and booked a 4d scan for thurday evening!! I so cant afford it but think i may regret it if i dont! Im in a bit of a daze now but cant wait,
Clare and DM.. I blame you two!


----------



## DragonMummy

I do wish I'd had one done with H...


----------



## mummySS

Aww she's gorgeous claire, i just stalked your FB pics. What a cutie!


----------



## Blue_bear

OMG amazing pics Claire!

Mel, even your going before me! I couldnt get in anywhere till next Tues. Even the ones that say next day appointments! I must be looking in the wrong place....


----------



## Hann12

Gorgeous photos! I can't wait to have mine but not getting it done until I'm 28+4. 
Can't wait to see all your photos though!


----------



## Clareabell

Mel you wont regret it, I will happily go a little short this month it was amazing and something I cant wait to show her when she gets older. Make sure you tell the sonographer to stay away from the nether regions as the scan is so clear if baby has a winky there will be no denying it. :)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments, she is a cutie! :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Clareabell, your avatar is beautiful she's so pretty! Not sure when's the best time to book mine, he was so skinny before i want him fattened up a bit first lol

Well, my GTT was ok! The drink was tolerable but not nice lol, had loads of trouble getting blood out of my teeny tiny veins. 3 midwives took half an hour and missed twice in one arm then missed again in my hand before giving up and sending me to the lab to get it done by a phlebotomist (yes i copied the spelling from my notes lol, i'm not that good!!), he got it 2nd attempt! So all in all it took 45mins to get the first sample lol lucky the last lot only took twice by the midwife because she went in one of the bruises from before!! Stupid veins!!

Anyway, after all that i'm perfectly fine and do not have GD!! 

Felt really sick after the drink and i still feel sick now, maybe because i didn't get much sleep last night so its deffinately going to be a really early night tonight!

Also after i had the drink the little man went crazy!! Kicking and punching me, seriously had about 2days worth of full on kicks in half an hour, poor baby had sugar rush i think he couldn't keep still, did you notice that too MrsWez? xx


----------



## Starry Night

I definitely felt baby have a sugar rush after the drink. He's not that much of a kicker but he was rolling and pressing hard down low. Not all that comfy. I was worried I'd get sick as there were two other pregnant ladies there for the same thing and they both got sick and had to lie down in another room. Fortunately, all I got was a splitting headache. lol Seriously, why do the tests for pregnant ladies have to go specifically against things that are already uncomfortable? For ultrasounds we have to hold excess water when we're already peeing every 5 minutes, they make us give all sorts of blood when we already feel light-headed and woozy, they make us drink nasty drinks when we're easily nauseated....and then the nurses and technicians have the nerve to be short with us when we worry or ask too many questions. lol


----------



## kelzyboo

I agree, i was woozy and uncomfortable too its a shame what we have to go through really, i didn't even have any signs of GD i don't think i needed the test but hey, baby's worth it really!! x


----------



## amand_a

I'm surprised they don't immunise against the chicken pox, Matilda is due to get hers now (well last month @18months) she has a urinary tract infection at the moment so have to wait until she has finished the antibiotics first. For me the vaccination is a no brainer, I haven't had the chickenpox myself and about 2 weeks ago Matilda broke out in spots and a fever I panicked but it turned out to be an allergic reaction. Until she gets the vaccination now I am paranoid about her catching it and passing it on to me and bubs. It is just one vaccination as far as I know as I will be getting it too once bubs is here, along with my hep B (again) my body doesn't hold that one very well.


----------



## Tor81

You girls are such a bad influence, I'm now googling 4D scans in Birmingham!

Which packages did you all book? What length of DVD and number of prints is about right?

xx


----------



## kelzyboo

I can only have a ten minute scan instead of a 20 or 40 minute which is what i would have liked because i plan on taking Abbie and her attention span won't hold out that long lol even for her baby brother!! I'm going to Take a peak and it's £65 for the 10 minute and i think £110 for the 20minute but it includes a DVD with that one i think. I'll have to buy a DVD seperate which is £20 but i will get 2 pictures with the package.

I think i'm going to wait until closer to 30weeks so he's fatter lol, really looking forward to it though!! 

OT but does anyone know if its normal for baby to stay in the same position all the time? He moves and kicks but stays put across my back, been there since 18weeks and doesn't seem to want to change at all?

Abbie and me are fighting over names for baby at the moment lol she likes Max, Ben and Jake and i still want Evan!! I do like Jake though so i think thats what he'll end up with, sorry SK i'm not name stealing, blame Abbie for that one but its really grown on me tbh, maybe Jacob but shorten it to jake? x


----------



## Aaisrie

Saraya in her Roary Racing car nappy!! This totally made me smile today, she was lying kicking her legs and giggling

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/IMG_0834.jpg


----------



## kelzyboo

Awww Eve she's beautiful, looks soooo happy! x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

kelzyboo said:


> I can only have a ten minute scan instead of a 20 or 40 minute which is what i would have liked because i plan on taking Abbie and her attention span won't hold out that long lol even for her baby brother!! I'm going to Take a peak and it's £65 for the 10 minute and i think £110 for the 20minute but it includes a DVD with that one i think. I'll have to buy a DVD seperate which is £20 but i will get 2 pictures with the package.
> 
> I think i'm going to wait until closer to 30weeks so he's fatter lol, really looking forward to it though!!
> 
> OT but does anyone know if its normal for baby to stay in the same position all the time? He moves and kicks but stays put across my back, been there since 18weeks and doesn't seem to want to change at all?
> 
> Abbie and me are fighting over names for baby at the moment lol she likes Max, Ben and Jake and i still want Evan!! I do like Jake though so i think thats what he'll end up with, sorry SK i'm not name stealing, blame Abbie for that one but its really grown on me tbh, maybe Jacob but shorten it to jake? x

That's what we have done. Called him Jacob but shorten it to Jake.....

It's a cute name :cloud9:


----------



## MrsWez

kelzy, he hasn't stopped moving since the test! It wasn't bad for me, but I have rockstar veins. I have developed a painful headache though. I don't know if it's from the test or what. But I'm laying down now. 

Eve, she is so cute! Saraya looks so happy. 

Love the pics, claire! She is so beautiful! can't wait for mine on the 28th. I'll be 29 weeks.


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol i love it that way too, didn't realise you were calling him Jacob, it is a cute name and the only one we agree on at the moment, it will probably change again before he's born, this is from the girl who wanted to call him horrid henry!! Who knows, thats why i won't confirm a name to anyone i never know when it will change, think i'll see what we're agreeing on when he arrives and stay with that one...kinda hoping for Jacob or Evan xxx


----------



## kelzyboo

MrsWez, Yeah i've had a headache since too, i'd blame the test! He's been more active than usuall all day, even though the drink's wore off now lol must be normal for them to move more, not complaining, i love it lol Hope you get the result i got xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

kelzyboo said:


> Lol i love it that way too, didn't realise you were calling him Jacob, it is a cute name and the only one we agree on at the moment, it will probably change again before he's born, this is from the girl who wanted to call him horrid henry!! Who knows, thats why i won't confirm a name to anyone i never know when it will change, think i'll see what we're agreeing on when he arrives and stay with that one...kinda hoping for Jacob or Evan xxx

Yeah his full name will be Jacob David Nigel Hartley.

I will probably only call him Jacob when I am shouting at him when he gets older lol!


----------



## MrsWez

kelzyboo said:


> MrsWez, Yeah i've had a headache since too, i'd blame the test! He's been more active than usuall all day, even though the drink's wore off now lol must be normal for them to move more, not complaining, i love it lol Hope you get the result i got xx

Thank you, me too. I'll find out thursday. I love feeling him move around too. He is a pretty active baby already. I think I'm going to have an active child too


----------



## BlueViolet

A friend just shared this and it's so cute I had to post it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d69Wj4VdP-o


----------



## amand_a

oops, I may need to replace someones Easter present:blush:


----------



## Hann12

It's 3.51am and I can't sleep! My back hurts and I'm so uncomfortable! 
Just read over your posts, they have cheered me up! Lovely photo Eve! 


Kelzy - I like Jacob and Evan, not so sure about horrid Henry! Hope you get your way!

Our 4d scan is about £200 but it's from a place on Harley street so they probably charge a premium!! 

Amanda - did you eat your Easter eggs?! 

Wish I could sleep!!


----------



## amand_a

Nooo not mine........but maybe something the Easter bunny is supposed to be giving my step DD. I will just have to go and buy another bunny and not tell DH!

I'm sorry you cant sleep Hann I was having a bad night last night, for once Paracetamol helped, along with a glass of milk and a heat pack. I hope you find a comfy spot soon!

Aarsie your daughter is always beautiful, she brings a smile to my face as Im sure she does you.

I'm getting very jealous of all the scan talk, my nearest place charges about $170 and I just cant afford it :( I am hoping to push for another scan later on to check on baby's size DD was quite big so I would like to have a heads up this time round.

Kelzy I actually like the name Henry, even if it is a bit old fashioned. Evan and Jacob are nice too! I had Max and Seth on my backup list but neither of them go with Cecil :(

Well I am doing a pretty good job of avoiding my assignments, I have 2 due this week so I really should get off here!


----------



## Tor81

Eve, lovely photo of Saraya.

BV, that video is great, so cute. They must really trust their dog.*

Hann, did you get some sleep in the end? At least you didn't have to be up this morning. :hugs:

Amanda, naughty naughty eating your step DD's chocolate! hehe

Kelzy, £65 sounds like a bargain for the 4D scan, the average I can find is £150. I really can't decide whether to go for it or not.

I can't believe it's only Wed, it should be Thurs at least!

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Tor, they vary so much in price. The cheapest one i can find around here is £90, but they range anywhere up to £200. Its crazy really. 

I really want one, but i want it TODAY! Lol. Seriously impatient when it comes to this sort of thing.


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm so jealous of you guys and your 4d scans, the CHEAPEST here is *£200*!!! There's no way I can afford it :[


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone! 
I ended up in the spare room last night to get back to sleep as my back was so sore I needed the whole bed to lounge over. Poor husband woke up thinking he had done something wrong, which he hadn't unless you count actually just being in the bed!! :haha:

Amanda - off to the shops with you to get another easter bunny - very naughty!! I can see how you would be tempted though. Chocolate is my best friend at the moment which is crazy as I never ate it before I was pregnant!

BB - your scan will come around faster than you know it. Just think if you have it too soon it will be a really long time until you see baby again. I'm having mine at 28 weeks, scan before that was at 23 weeks - so 5 weeks gap, then I have to wait until 36 weeks for the next scan - 8 week gap! Then hopefully 4 weeks later and I'll see the bub. But its good to have these things to look forward to. Thats how I would justify it anyway!

Going to get a shower and go for a walk to the patchwork shop and mothercare soon. Means in total I'll do a 3.5 mile walk but its nice weather and I think its better to get out and stretch my back.
Will let you know what I get!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Ladies,

DM is now the original poster for this thread.

:flower:


----------



## mummySS

Morning everyone! Well i'm off work sick today, I still have a horrible streaming cold, headache and throat is so sore I can barely swallow. Do we think this is just a regular cold or do you reckon I should get myself off to the docs??

Hope everyone's well today. 

Hann - good for you getting out and about in the sunshine. Hope you sleep better tonight. 

Amanda - lol so naughty eating the chocolate - that's exactly the kind of thing I would have done! 

Eve - Saraya is just beautiful, she brought a smile to my face too. I love the cloth bum, it looks adorable. 

Sof - thanks for managing the thread so far, we are all very grateful you stepped in after Raz had her sad news - and thanks DM for taking over! 

xx


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, what a lovely day! :happydance: Makes me excited about the days in the summer spent in the garden with baby :thumbup:

MummySS - sorry to hear you're still feeling rough - get well soon :hugs:

Wow Claire what an amazing picture!!! Bet you're well chuffed with it and can't stop looking at it! We've decided not to get a 4d scan so am going to try and resist googling LOL. 

I can totally relate to those feeling emotional - i was in carpet right with hubby last night and had a sudden urge to cry for no reason?! Luckily i didn't but i felt like it all evening and had a few tears when i was cooking the dinner WTF!!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh guess I am the first poster on here! let me know if you want any changes to the front page done, I know a few dates are a bit squiff here and there x


----------



## kelzyboo

Sorry your feeling unwell mummyss :hugs: get better soon x

I do like the name Henry too lol only i can't use it because he'd get called Horrid Henry if i did :wacko: I'm thinking Jacob Alexander or Evan ..... can't think of a middle name yet, i'd only use Jacob when he's in trouble too :haha: Abbie is just that, not Abigail because i didn't like it so when she's in trouble (like all day, every day!) i have to middle name her lol Abbie Jaye, she knows shes done something then!!!

Taking Abbie to get her holiday money sorted today as we go to blackpool on friday, she's been saving coins (1p,2p,5p,10p and 50ps) in a jar so we can't wait to see what shes got (shes got a bit of a thing about coins, thats my girl!!), there was a jar at my house and one at her nans and combined we've had to put it into a bucket lol theres loads, last time i counted my lot there was £35 but it was a while ago, whatever it is it will do her a few rides at the fair lol will let you know what shes got later, shes probably saved more than me :wacko:

I'm not too bad today, my arm is a mess its swollen and bruised and quite sore but thats because they kept poking it with needles lol i wouldn't mind if they found a vein while they were at it, wonder why i have such bad veins? They struggled to get the induction drip in when i was having Abbie too ended up in between my fingers and it wasn't comfortable lol also had blood taken from between my toes once, now that hurt :growlmad: 

Hope everyones having a good day, DM can i be added to the first page i don't think i'm on there :cry: just so i don't get forgotten lol xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

DH wanted Harry to be Henry. And I LOVED Evan - gorgeous! It was on my blue list!


----------



## DragonMummy

whats your EDD, Kelz? Can't be arsed to count back.... :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

Wooohooooo it's sunny AND warm!!!!
That is all :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

And i'm stuck in. We live RIGHT next door to a nursery with only a wire fence separating us so can't really even play in the garden!


----------



## topazicatzbet

DragonMummy said:


> oooh guess I am the first poster on here! let me know if you want any changes to the front page done, I know a few dates are a bit squiff here and there x

my dates still the same (22nd) but you can put me dow for team blue when your updating.


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies.

What a beautiful day! Still stuggled to get my backside out of bed though!:wacko:

Hann, sorry you had such a rough night sleep, i didnt sleep great kept having to get up to wee!

MummySS Hope you feel better very soon, you have been working too hard me thinks!

Kelzy, not good that your arm is bruised and swollen! I have really deep veins and they always struggle to find them! 

Freckles, emotions are just great at the moment arent they? Lol

Aaisrie, lovely pic of Saraya, i cant afford the 4d really either, Mastercard is paying for it!:wacko:

DM Saw your fb that you were up in the night with poorly Harry, hope he picks up soon. And congrats on getting the thread!:winkwink:

ive just had lunch and taken pooch for a walk, could quite happily go back to sleep but ive got to go to Tescos boo hoo! 
My friend is coming over later so id better provide some sort of tea for later. :wacko: 
There was an outragous girl on jezza this morning, her name says it all "Mercedes" lol


----------



## DragonMummy

all done top - am just going through and checking everyone's dates and stork colour. have removed a few already that have had a mc or who's dates have moved them to another month and they are posting on THAT month but not on here, if you see what I mean. i'm colour coding (should help your list out Jen!) with pink, blue and yellow. any we dont know I am keeping as green. I will do a final stork tally when I am done :D

Let me know what you think and also let me know if any of you has banner codes other than the one I have on my siggy and I will add to front page as I know Raz did 3 or 4. x


----------



## Doodlepants

Dan O is having a boy I think, if that helps?
Thanks for taking over!x


----------



## DragonMummy

can anyone remind me what BV is having?


----------



## Doodlepants

Also- if it helps for the front page- MrsPop and Samzi are pink. Barbles and Samira are blue and I think Emzee is blue too? xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Ummmmm is BV yellow? I can't remember.....


----------



## Blue_bear

DM, thanks for taking over :) My dates have changed to the 3rd, but i dont mind being left as it is if its easier for you!

We have been out for a lovely walk with the dogs this morning. They are all fast asleep now and im not far behind them! Lol. Got some lovely pics i will put on FB a bit later.


----------



## DragonMummy

done! am up to the 8th now. Think I mist have removed about a third already! Am being a bit ruthless with anyone who hasn't posted on the forum since last year as well... :blush:


----------



## mummySS

thought Blue V might be pink? lol there's a 1 in 3 we could be right :)


----------



## DragonMummy

anyone on here heard from sparklexox? she's not posted since feb, before her 20 week scan. x


----------



## DragonMummy

I was thinking pink for BV too.....


----------



## Hann12

wow DM did i miss the bit where you have taken over the thread? it looks great! Thanks so much! Its funny seeing all those names on there as there are obviously us regulars and there must be people on there from when the thread started and don't really come on any more as I don't recognize loads of names!

I have had a lovely day so far - went to buy my patchwork fabric. 
BV - I took your advice and have just loads of little bits and will go from there. I'll post a photo when I'm done - it will be a while though!!
I also went to mothercare and got a swim suit so I can use the pool when I am on my spa night in a few weeks, and I got a denim skirt and a dress from mothercare - 10% off. 
Then I had a call from my dad, he was just down the road so I met him for lunch, which was a nice surprise as he lives over an hour away and was down in the area for a business meeting. Then at 6pm I'm meeting a friend for dinner on the river. What a nice day! So glad for the warm weather too. 
I also bought some san tropez every day cream as apparently we can use that and my legs are snow white!

Whats everyone else up to?

DM - how's little Harry today?


----------



## mummySS

Thanks Dm, looks beautiful! 

Btw Amanda is :blue:


----------



## Doodlepants

I missed the takeover talk too!

I haven't heard from Sparkle for a while now, I know she has a daughter who is probably keeping her busy :)

I really want to make a patchwork quilt too! I think I'd be rubbish at it though! x


----------



## mummySS

Has anyone heard from Sherri in the past few days? She's been pretty quiet on FB too. xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Third trimester, here I come! I'm a bit excited and scared at the same time. I am getting massive, so it's all starting to sink in. 

DM, you're right. I'm on team pink :) Thank you for the update! We're still hoping for another scan to confirm. They told us they weren't 100% sure. I sure hope they're right because the nursery clothes are so girly and there are TONS. We found a place that does private scans in my parents city and the 2D scans are $60. Very tempting! The 4D is $125, which sounds better than some of the rates I've seen, but it's still a lot of money that is tough to justify for us right now. We're hoping that one of the midwifes will make up a medical reason to get another scan. One said she could later on in the pregnancy, but the sooner the better in my book. We'll also know if she turned head down yet. 

It is a gorgeous day outside and I have to take advantage. But first I need to find the department of motor vehicles to figure out what forms I need to sell my car. I tried finding it yesterday and no luck. One of the cities nearby is so confusing. I'm going to try the one in the other nearby town. I felt so embarrassed and annoyed to come back an hour later with no papers. At least I got a good tour of the downtown. My sense of direction is lacking to say the least. Good thing I have GPS on my phone, but even those are wrong sometimes. 

Hope everyone has a beautiful day!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, congrats on getting your fabric. It's much more fun when you pick out the colors and the patterns :) 

Here is a link I found that I'm tempted to use for the next one: 

https://crazymomquilts.blogspot.com/2008/10/how-to-make-ragged-squares-quilt.html


----------



## MrsWez

BV, I'm going to prenatal peek. It's $115 and you get:

# 40-45 minute 3D/4D ultrasound session
# gender determination
# DVD of entire session set to sweet baby music
# CD ROM with all images captured during session
# 10  4×4 2D & 3D photos of baby
# keepsake photo folder

I've been thinking about sparkle and sherri too. Hope they are doing well. 

DM, I didn't know you were taking over the thread. Be nice to us!! :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

MrsWez said:


> DM, I didn't know you were taking over the thread. Be nice to us!! :hugs:


Mwah ha ha ha HA!!!!!!!


I pm'd SK a while ago as she wasn't having time to update. She spoke to Wobbs who changed me over last night apparently!

BV will change you now!

Mummy - thanks! I generally think I'm sure but then I have doubts! Am trying to be methodical and work my way down in date order....

Hann - he's fine in himself. Temp has gone right down to 36.5 which is marvellous. But he is COVERED in spots. They doubled overnight again and the poor sod even has them on his little dinkie! Eep.... He's sitting on the bedroom floor stark bollock naked playing with his sticklebricks at the moment so he seems like a happy Dragon. I figured keeping him nekkid will get lots of fresh air round the spots. Ideally I'd have him playing nekkid in the garden but since our neighbours are a nursery and the kids have been outside literally ALL day, I figured not such a good idea....


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and AFM - I seem to have a very distinct head in my pelvis.... DH is furious, he was hoping she'd be breech so I'd have a section!


----------



## DragonMummy

just found THIS post for us from stucknthecity. x


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> DM, I didn't know you were taking over the thread. Be nice to us!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Mwah ha ha ha HA!!!!!!!Click to expand...

:argh:


----------



## Hann12

DM poor Harry, sounds like he ison the road to recovery, I've hot an image of a little spotty boy now playing stickle bricks, bless him! Think you're right to get the air round them. When I had it I only had about 3/4 spits so not sure what my immunity us like to it! 

Bv - thanks for the link!will take a look. Doodle I have never done it before but figured there is no harm trying plus it keeps me busy. Just washing and drying the material now! 

I wonder if my baby is head down now too as the kicks seem higher up, I know there is still time to move though! 

DM - loving the ruthlessness on the front page, people can always be readded afterall!


----------



## DragonMummy

if people are still active and their dates are still july then I am leaving them be, even if theyre not posting on here. But there's members who posted 5 times in November then disappeared. Gone.


----------



## MrsWez

DM, Glad harry is on the up swing.

Am I going to get my name in blue? Or are you going to keep it green? I'm happy either way.


----------



## DragonMummy

you should be blue now, Wez - gimme a chance, woman!!!!


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> you should be blue now, Wez - gimme a chance, woman!!!!

:change: Hehehe


----------



## Sherri81

Hi ladies! I'm still here!!!!!! Don't delete me. I'm here! I've been reading everyone's updates, but I've been having a superstitious spell here as I am officially farther along than I've ever been in my life! Greg was born at 25+0 at 6:20AM, and as you can see.... I am 25+2. So this is scary for me, and I feel weird about posting right now... :roll:

I don't know if a blue stork was ever added for me DM.

And I don't know if your keeping Sparky around... I think she is still around, but I haven't seen her posting lately in the Stillbirth/Neonatal loss section anymore either. Maybe she is feeling supersitious too...


----------



## DragonMummy

Am not being that ruthless Sherri - only anyone who hasn't posted on the forum since 2010.

And I have kept Sparky. She's still about i think. Just had a quick stalk. 

Good to know you're ok Sher x


----------



## Starry Night

Sherri, glad that you've now passed your milestones. I can see why it freaks you out a bit. I've only had one early loss and DH and I were a little freaked ourselves upon entering second trimester as it was new territory and we weren't exactly out of the woods yet.


----------



## kelzyboo

Just in case you've not already added me i'm july 18th team :blue: 

Hope little Harry's getting better DM x

:happydance: Sherri on being the most pregnant ever!! Can see why you'd be feeling weird but congrats, its a huge milestone x

Abbies saved a grand total of £83.60 for her holidays lol i'm shocked, wasn't expecting that much really, shes very impressed with the 'paper money' we've changed it to!!

I'm off to make a choo choo train cake with Abbie, will try to post a pic of it when its done, i love it and its the only cake i make kinda well :thumbup:


----------



## Misstrouble19

my july bump :)


----------



## melissasbump

Well done DM! It looks fabuloso! 

Great bump Misstrouble! x


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats Sherri, it was a bittersweet day for me when I hit 20 weeks as that was the day I was more pregnant than I had ever been. Everyday feels like a milestone. I hope you can have a full term baby boy this time! :hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

ive had a bit of a mare this afternoon...
First drove to Tesco got my trolly walked in the door.. only to remember i had left my purse at home! So went all the way home to get it, back to Tesco, did my shopping, then got home and prepared dinner during which i managed to throw a saucepan of brocolli on the floor and the smashed a whole bottle of olive oil on the floor too which took me about 20 mins to clean up, probably the worst thing to throw on the floor eva!


----------



## melissasbump

congrats Sherri, i can understand how you must feel! But its fab anyway xx


----------



## MrsWez

Aww mel. :hugs: hope the night gets better for you.


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations sherri, I know you probably feel weird about it but I'm excited for you and hope he stays in there longer! 

Mel - funny story!! Sorry I shouldn't laugh because I know how frustrated I'd be. Oil is THE WORST to clean too, oh no! 

Just had 1.5 hour sleep which probably means I'll be up again tonight!! I never learn!


----------



## DragonMummy

omg mel you eejit! what a day.... I find dropping eggs on the floor is the worst!

MissT have added you to the front page x

Front page all done. Have a total glut of total strangers at the end of July. Who the feck are these people?


----------



## melissasbump

Thanks DM and Hann! Where the sympathy!:shrug:


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl SOOOOOO asking the wrong people! :rofl:


----------



## Clareabell

Wow DM you have done great things already the front page looks fab.

BV - Glad the weather has perked up its so weird that you had snow yesterday. Im always thinking how life is for you over the Atlantic girls. Seems so much more exciting than boring Britain. Especially you Wez with the beach front job. I wont ever stop being jealous of that. Maybe i will immigrate to Florida. :)

Mummyss - Sorry you are feeling crap. I agree with Mel you work too hard. Hope you start to feel better soon and that hubby looks after you. 

Doods - Yay for the nice weather!!! Lovely day in Sussex yet i gather it is across the UK. 

BB - Your scan will come before you know it and you will love it. 

Hann - You are a very good mummy hand making something for buba. I wish i was creative.

Miss trouble - Great bump pics and see you are expecting a little boy congrats. How has your pregnancy been so far? and name ideas yet? :)

Sherri - Im not suprised you are feeling supersticious but how fantastic that you are the most pregnant you have been. Its really exciting for you!! :hugs:

AFM - O have actually cleaned my house today, done two loads of washing and have done all the ironing. Im blaming it on the good weather im never usually this productive. x


----------



## Clareabell

Oh Mel I forgot to say I have forgot my purse twice since being inseminated. Both times I had already put the stuff through the self scan check outs I just had to walk away! So embarassing!!

Kelz - What a fab amount that Abbie saved, she sounds more responsible with money than me. I love Blackpool hope you have a great time.


----------



## Blue_bear

Did a bump piccy on my phone yesterday but cant figure out how to get it on to computer without putting it on facebook first. Feels wierd exposing my naked bump to the world of FB, i just cant do it! Lol.


----------



## Hann12

melissasbump said:


> Thanks DM and Hann! Where the sympathy!:shrug:

Sympathy?! I thought it was a funny story :haha:

Sorry I know it was probably not so funny but tomorrow you'll look back and laugh! If its any consolation I put all my material into the washer to wash them so I could play around with them this evening and just went to see if they were done and I didn't actually turn the stupid machine on! Its about the 3rd time I've done that recently so I should know better now! That really is baby brain for you!!

Mummy - how are you feeling? saw you feel like you have man flu. Hope you have been off work! Big hugs :hugs:
I can do sympathy after all :happydance:


----------



## mummySS

Haha cheers for the sympathy Hann, i do feel like it's man flu because i'm not dying but i feel like i am! tee hee. I just dragged myself outside in the sunshine and bought a chocolate pastry from Saino's, so that's perked me up a bit. Still feel like poo though. I put in about 2 hours work today and have spent the rest of the day faffing (my *favourite* pastime - for you North American girls, it means procrastinating). 

Mel, you ditzy chick, hope you managed to get all that oil off the floor! 

Sherri - glad you're still reading, and congrats on reaching a milestone. I know it must be weird but it's really good news. Oh and when I posted 'where's sherri', just to clarify it was NOT in the context of having you removed, lol! :hugs: 

Kelzy - goodness we could all learn a thing or two from Abbie re money management! Bless her.


----------



## DragonMummy

BB can you send it to your email address?


----------



## DragonMummy

kelz your nipper is loaded! Where are you going on holibops? We're off to cornwall in a month. Can't wait. We always give H £20 spending money for buckets and flags and souvenirs. We do all his ice creams and trips etc. I am terrible, I never save his money. All the savings he has is his child trust fund which seems to be decreasing by the year....


----------



## Starry Night

mel - it is a bit of a funny story but I can sympathize. I've had clumsy moments where I'd spill something all over myself and the floor and just burst into tears. Especially near the beginning when I was on pretty strict bed rest. Dh would have to come and clean up after me. The worst was the time I spilled a bit of hot soup on my finger which of course made me drop the bowl and then spill hot soup all over me, my blanket, the couch and floor. There were outright sobs that time. lol


----------



## DragonMummy

I just have total blanks. You know those moments where you walk into a room then stop and think "why am I here....."? ALL the time. Which is a bit of a worry at work....


----------



## mummySS

Finally got around to doing a bump pic! 'Scuse the roughness, I have man flu remember. I was vain enough to take my glasses off though! :)


I love how my belly hair glistens in the sun in the first one :rofl:
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5144/5595243457_aeca4425d7.jpg


https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5224/5595243283_f7e567385b.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

Sorry to drag the mood right on it's arse, but just realised tomorrow is a year since I had my MC. I must say, a healthy pregnancy goes a LONG way towards helping you heal but you do still wonder. it was confirmed a week later, on my 30th birthday., Needless to say, when we went out to celebrate my 30th that weekend I got very extremely pissed....


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> BB can you send it to your email address?

DM - You are a genious! And i am immensley dense!

Now hopefully it should be attached.....excuse the stretchies creeping in....
 



Attached Files:







27+2 bump.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DragonMummy

Aw Seema am LOVING your bump! Very neat :D


----------



## DragonMummy

BB gorgeous!! Your skin still looks beautiful.


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> Sorry to drag the mood right on it's arse, but just realised tomorrow is a year since I had my MC. I must say, a healthy pregnancy goes a LONG way towards helping you heal but you do still wonder. it was confirmed a week later, on my 30th birthday., Needless to say, when we went out to celebrate my 30th that weekend I got very extremely pissed....

:hugs: that's a sad thought, but it's also nice to know that you don't forget your little angel. Keep strong for little miss Tiger!


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> Aw Seema am LOVING your bump! Very neat :D

Thanks hun. People keep telling me i'm massive, but i dont give a toss. I think when you're short the bump tends to look bigger. 

Blue B - well done on getting a bump pic up - it looks lovely! :)


----------



## MrsWez

Cute bumps, Mummyss and BB!

:hugs: to you DM. The 28th will be a year after miscarriage at 5 weeks for me. It's such a bittersweet feeling.


----------



## DragonMummy

@wez - I know. But I just have to think if it hadn't happened then there would be no Sophie. and that WOULD be a bloody tragedy! Am loving my little girl!

@mummy - massive? bollocks. You're just right. People need to learn to shut the fek up!


----------



## MrsWez

And I wouldn't have my little man. Sometimes things happen for a reason, I guess.


----------



## Blue_bear

Looking at the pic from here, it confirms my thoughts that he has moved, my bump has been much rounder and it looks a sort of funny shape now! Lol.

I know what you ladies mean about MC anniversaries. Mine was Jan 16th and definately makes you think.


----------



## Blue_bear

Hubby just insisted i model my 'granny' chair for you all....
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DragonMummy

really does. Like Wez said, it's bittersweet. I know I definately appreciate Sophie soooo much more than I would have had I not had an ordeal with LTTTC and the mc. I took my pregnancy with H for granted and thought I knew it all. I shan't be making that mistake again. Although I am sooo impatient to meet her, I am not wishing away a second of this pregnancy. I am loving it all!


----------



## DragonMummy

BB the granny look is made all the more authentic by having a dog laying at the foot of it!


----------



## kelzyboo

Lovely bumps ladies, i'm going to try take a pic of mine later on and put it on along with my cake pics, will do with and without the support belt so you can see the massive difference!!

DM, we're going to blackpool can't wait!! We said we'd save it for her rides at the fair because you can never get her off them lol and they are £2.50 a go, shocking! So its kinda just for rides, ice cream, toys and souveniers (sp?) will be my money along with anything else she decides she wants lol but with what shes saved she can buy herself some toys and stuff (tight-fisted mama, thats me!). Makes her feel important to have her own money, just bought her a Hello Kitty purse for it to go in, she feels really grown up having her own and i'm so proud she saved it! I'm pretty ok with saving money myself so i hope to pass that on to her lol xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Awww BB i'm loving the chair looks so comfy!! x


----------



## DragonMummy

aw bet she's loving her purse! H has a really random leather coin wallet that my step mum's mum gave him for christmas. She buys HILARIOUS proper Nan christmas presents and that was one of my favourites. he was 2 when she gave it to him. I always wheel it out for holidays.

Never been to blackpool before. I LOVE cornwall. We've had a few disasters in holiday parks (notably pontins in camber - auschwitz-on-sea) and I am a total snob and hate being knee deep in swearing football shirt wearing chavs so we just rent cottages now. It's about the same price and I think we have more fun as we have to make our own entertainment instead of just sitting there letting the staff lay on the fun!


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> BB the granny look is made all the more authentic by having a dog laying at the foot of it!

Dont go far without my shadows. Buddy the lab has been especially bad since ive been pregnant, pretty sure he actually knew before i did.


----------



## Starry Night

kelzy - so cute to hear about Abbie and her new purse! I can just picture her carrying it around with pride. Good on you for teaching her so young how to save money. My parents did so with me but now I'm such a miser. lol

mummyss - lovely bump!!! And I tried to look for the glistening tummy hair but couldn't find it. ;) My bump is about the same size and I still have people telling me I'm not that big yet. ha ha I guess it's all relative.

BB - love the bump!! And the granny chair. Looks so cozy. But you need a knitted shawl to complete the granny look.

DM - :hugs: for your angel's anniversary.

Mrs Wez - :hugs: for your angel's anniversary as well.

My angel's anniversary is about a month and a half away. Not sure how I'll react just yet. It's due date was hard but not as bad as I thought. I'm also in the boat where I wouldn't have my Cuddle Bug if I had kept my Lil Peanut. I do wish I could have both but believe Cuddle Bug is the one I was obviously meant to keep. I like to imagine Lil Peanut is watching over his/her little brother from heaven and putting some good words in as Cuddle Bug has made it through some trying times.


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol your not a snob i'm not keen on loud chavvy types either but its a good place for kids and she loves it which is why we're going again (went last year too) i don't think we'd do so well making our own entertainment really can't play board games and things unless i'm looking for trouble lol we try but it never quite works out!

We're staying in an apartment so we can come and go as we please really, she takes her DS and we buy pens and paper and stuff for when we're inside and it kinda works out well for us, i deffinately can't afford to stay at the fair all day long, would be bankrupt!!

Nice cottage in cornwall sounds great though, i've never been there but it sounds nice and peaceful x


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah we'll be taking a big pile of puzzles and games for him to play with. A couple of fishing nets, a bucket and a rockpool is generally enough to keep the three of us amused for at least 3 days! We will have to spend a few hours at least in an amusement arcade. I have issues with the 2p machines.... DH thinks its hilarious!


----------



## Blue_bear

I LOVE 2p machines!


----------



## DragonMummy

haha! Me and you could spend a fortune veeeery slowly BB! :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Ooh i'm a big fan of the 10p machines - i'm too impatient for 2p!


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm all for quantity not quality. I only put it all back in anyway so I get better value out of the 2p!


----------



## mummySS

UK gals i just spotted Boots has a 3 for 2 mix & match offer for baby stuff at the moment...

https://www.boots.com/en/Mother-Baby/?cm_mmc_o=HFzbkCjCWwclkwffwyCjCixiSvvCjC C


----------



## Tor81

Will catch up & post properly later but just wanted to say I've checked out the front page and it is looking FABULOUS - good job DM! :)

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks Tor! Do tell me as well if I have anyone wrong. A lot of the dates I have just gone with and some that had obviously changed I have had to rather guess by counting back (if there was no EDD on their siggy) so some might be a bit batty for now!


----------



## Doodlepants

BB You're missing some knitting in your pic! I love my granny chair!

Huge congratulations to Sherri, it must feel really great to get this far! 

:hugs: to those with anniversaries of losses coming up, I really can't imagine how painful it must be so I won't try to come up with some wise words but just wanted to say I think you're all incredibly strong and I'm so happy that we've all been blessed this time xxxx


----------



## kelzyboo

Not sure how well i've uploaded, this is my choo choo cake lol and my daughter Abbie :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0004.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 5









Photo0005.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 3









Photo0007.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4









Photo0008.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 4









Photo0009.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG kel that's amazing!!! Abbie's gorgeous. Butter wouldn't melt.... :rofl:


----------



## kelzyboo

Ok this is the bump!! First without support 2nd with, looking at it now it looks more flab than bump :cry: its not all i swear lol x
 



Attached Files:







Photo0010.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7









Photo0011.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mummySS

Kelz i am drooling over my keyboard... the cake looks YUMMY! Did you make it?? And abbie is adorable!!

EDIT: great bump too!


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol butter sizzles!! No shes an angel really x


----------



## DragonMummy

kel your bump looks a lot like mine! that top isn't doing it favours though ;)


----------



## Doodlepants

Kelz you rock! That cake looks awesome!
Abbie is soo pretty! I bet she enjoyed the cake! x


----------



## kelzyboo

I know lol just realised looking at it, far too tight now i'm holding onto it because i love it, shall not be wearing it again for a while though!!

Yeah i made the cake but i will confess i cheated and bought the icing, betty crocker chocolate fudge, yum yum, better than i could make lol xx


----------



## DragonMummy

omg i could sit and eat a tub of that to myself.....


----------



## mummySS

Still way more impressive than i could ever do - dont think i've baked since Home Ec classes at school!


----------



## Clareabell

Kelzy - Love the bump pic and the cake is great. Abbie is so sweet.

BB and Mummys - Yay forgetting the bump out! Doods we havent seen yours in a while :) 

Sorry to all those with loss anniversarys coming up its really sad, but so glad we are all hear together now doing really well. :)


----------



## MrsWez

Kelzy, cute bump and I want to eat that cake!!!


----------



## Clareabell

Has anyone else become illiterate since getting pregnant. Here - not hear :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bear

Clareabell said:


> Has anyone else become illiterate since getting pregnant. Here - not hear :rofl:

I have become may things since becoming pregnant. Illiterate, impatient and many others....


----------



## Clareabell

Its not just me then! Its scary how bad my spelling and grammer is. Not to mention that I have the attention span if a gnat!! BB what day is your scan next week? Did you manage to find any earlier?


----------



## topazicatzbet

fab job on the front page dm, must have taken some doing.
thanks


----------



## DragonMummy

kept me amused while housebound with a quarantined Dragon!!


----------



## Starry Night

Blue_bear said:


> Clareabell said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else become illiterate since getting pregnant. Here - not hear :rofl:
> 
> I have become *may* things since becoming pregnant. Illiterate, impatient and many others....Click to expand...

Case in point....:haha:

Baby has probably made me one of the most daft people on the planet...


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire my attention span is appalling!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Starry Night said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clareabell said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else become illiterate since getting pregnant. Here - not hear :rofl:
> 
> I have become *may* things since becoming pregnant. Illiterate, impatient and many others....Click to expand...
> 
> Case in point....:haha:
> 
> Baby has probably made me one of the most daft people on the planet...Click to expand...

:haha: I blame the lap top for this one. Infact, all of my spelling mistakes and mis-types.


----------



## MrsWez

Clareabell said:


> Has anyone else become illiterate since getting pregnant. Here - not hear :rofl:

My brain has fallen out of my skull!! I can't remember anything for more than 5 minutes and I'm moody as all hell. It's crazy! No one told me that about pregnancy!


----------



## Clareabell

:rofl: ha ha blue that was a good one!! I am so thick i didnt even pick it up!


----------



## DragonMummy

omg..... my pelvis.... I feel like I have been seriously kicked in the chuff....


----------



## Blue_bear

Clareabell said:


> :rofl: ha ha blue that was a good one!! I am so thick i didnt even pick it up!

Me either :blush: :dohh:


----------



## Doodlepants

DM, just saw your FB- LOVE that you keep your 'work milk' in a bottle marked breast milk! :rofl:


----------



## Tor81

Hann &#8211; good luck with your patchwork blanket, did you say what colours you got in the end? Good idea on the self tan, are there some kinds we can&#8217;t use?

MummySS, nice bump pic, & I hope you get rid of your man flu soon. :hugs:

Freckles, I know what you mean about feeling teary, really random things make me want to cry at the moment, for both good & bad things!

DM, like I&#8217;ve already said thanks taking over, well done for not being too ruthless, I think I would have had a serious cull. Poor Harry being covered in spots and not being able to play outside in the lovely weather, how&#8217;s he coping with it all?

Kelzy, hope you have an amazing holiday in Blackpool if I don&#8217;t get to say anything again before you go, great that you&#8217;re teaching Abbie the importance of saving, I&#8217;ve always loved collecting coins etc and it definitely helps. &#9786; And that photo of her and the chocolate cake is adorable!

BV, congrats on 3rd tri, and thanks for the link to that blanket, I really want to give it a go sometime, it&#8217;s just finding time!

Sherri, good to hear from you, and great news that you&#8217;re this far along, and hopefully many more weeks to go.

Mel, what an afternoon! Your disaster sounds like what happens to me most of the time when I attempt to do something in the kitchen!

Clare, glad you had a productive day.

BB, lovely bump pic & your granny chair is fab! &#9786;

xx


----------



## Clareabell

My little NJ feels as though she is trying to make a break fro freedom through my belly button. I know we are suppose to love the kicks but its CRINGING me out!


----------



## Doodlepants

:haha: I currently have the giggles, my friend had a FB status the other day that I'm sure I've heard before but I can't stop laughing at it, it's probably really silly:

'Wonders if the queen ever pulls the duvet right up to her neck and says .. "Look Philip, I am a stamp"'!


----------



## Starry Night

Blue_bear said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clareabell said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else become illiterate since getting pregnant. Here - not hear :rofl:
> 
> I have become *may* things since becoming pregnant. Illiterate, impatient and many others....Click to expand...
> 
> Case in point....:haha:
> 
> Baby has probably made me one of the most daft people on the planet...Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I blame the lap top for this one. Infact, all of my spelling mistakes and mis-types.Click to expand...

I blame every little quirk of mine on the baby. I have this horrible habit of mispronouncing words and even though I've never had any true mother tongue (if my continued botching of the English language is any evidence) I can at least now blame the "baby brain" and divert some of the mocking away from my person. I'm bad, I know. And once baby is here I can blame everything on lack of sleep! I figure I have this excuse until the baby starts to sleep through the night and/or he's weaned from nursing. But we'll see...


----------



## Tor81

Doodlepants said:


> :haha: I currently have the giggles, my friend had a FB status the other day that I'm sure I've heard before but I can't stop laughing at it, it's probably really silly:
> 
> 'Wonders if the queen ever pulls the duvet right up to her neck and says .. "Look Philip, I am a stamp"'!

Hahaha, that's brilliant, I'm going to go around telling everyone that tomorrow!

xx


----------



## mummySS

Doodlepants said:


> :haha: I currently have the giggles, my friend had a FB status the other day that I'm sure I've heard before but I can't stop laughing at it, it's probably really silly:
> 
> 'Wonders if the queen ever pulls the duvet right up to her neck and says .. "Look Philip, I am a stamp"'!

:rofl: love it!


----------



## Misstrouble19

thanx melissa :) cant wait till july! lol xx


----------



## Hann12

How annoying I just posted a big reply and the computer lost it!!

In short - love the Abbie photo and the cake mmmm

The bump photos are great - you both look fab!

Doodle - haven't heard that stamp joke before, its funny!

Tor - the quilt will be green, pink and blue, with a white back with pink and blue stripes. Its more girlie than boy but if I have a boy I don't think he'll care!

Hoping for another beautiful day tomorrow, I love sunshine :)


----------



## Hann12

oh and I was in boots this morning and this man (probably in his early 60's) was buying 3 trolley loads worth of boots 3 for 2 deals. Not just baby stuff, though a lot of it but also womens skincare, shampoo, tropical mossie spray etc. I've never seen anything like it! Talk about bulk buying! That family won't have to shop for the rest of the year!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Wow, lots of activity on the thread today. DM, awesome job with the updates. I was wondering who half those people were. 

BB, great bump pic and I love the grandma rocker. I do agree the dog makes it more authentic. Now you need a crochet blanket and some reading glasses and the look will be complete. It looks very comfy. I'm getting a tiny rocking chair for the baby that used to be my MIL's when she was a child. It's so cute, but it will take a while until the baby will be able to use it. 

Kelsie, awesome bump and cake pics. Your daughter is so cute! I would totally devour that cake. I love the doughnut wheels. Yum! 

Hann, the color combo sounds so pretty. I'm doing some lime green with pink too. I got some fuzzy fabric with dots that protrude out. The lime color also goes well with brown. I went fabric shopping today again and found some awesome prints. One is a retro apple and pear fabric. I'll have to take a pic of it sometime. Now I just need to figure out what to use it for. This baby is going to have a ton of blankets and burp cloths :)


----------



## Hann12

BV - post what you make and I'll do the same. I have no idea how long mine will take - hopefully will be done by July 16th!


----------



## SugarBeth

DM, the front page looks GREAT! It looks all happy and spring like with the colors added! My due date is actually June 30th, but if you don't want to move it that's okay - I'm really hoping she doesn't come until at least July 2nd or 3rd, which is when my husband goes on his mandatory vacation. (fingers crossed!) :haha:

Surprised there's now more girls than boys - I remember when everyone was having boys!

AFM today, I'm EXHAUSTED. Holy cow, I don't know if it's third trimester kicking in heavily, or because I've been waking up early to do errands almost every day through the last week and a half, but I haven't done anything today but sleep. I went to bed around 1 AM last night (though I think I fell asleep on the sofa before that) and slept until about 6 AM, which is when the damn construction workers started working on our street (every day for the last two weeks!) and my dog needed to go out and I had to pee...ugh, I never fell back into that deep sleep after that. Around 3 PM I passed out in a nap, and now it's past 5 and all the doctor offices that I needed to call are closed. Oops! :dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh of course you are, SB - same as me!! Will move you now xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

SB all moved. And I was also very surprised by the strong girly vibe! could still swing the other way with all the yellows and greens though!

BV I still haven't got a clue who some of those people are! Didn't want to be too ruthless though just in case it was me being thick rather than them never posting!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, I will. Meanwhile, I'll put a pic up of my last quilt. I think I already posted it, but I'm quite proud of my first effort. 

SB, I can relate. I am tired too. Yesterday I got insanely tired and sweaty cleaning the car. And I have been slacking on house cleaning duties...At least I made dinner tonight. It was chicken enchiladas.
 



Attached Files:







photo5.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 3









photo4.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DragonMummy

BV that is just gorgeous! am so impressed. Do you hand stitch or machine it?


----------



## Hann12

I agree it's amazing! I have to hand stitch mine but might take if to my mums to sew the final pieces together. I hope I'll be able to do it by hand!


----------



## kelzyboo

Its beautiful BV, i am not creative in the least so i'm very impressed with anyone who is, i've tried knitting but i can't get the hang of it lol Sewing is just sooo beyond my abilities, well done though its fantastic!!

Can't wait to see more pics from the creative mama's on here, there are a few of you now i think, i'll have to stick to buying things lol xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Kelz I am sooo with you! I like to think I am creative but sooo not! I can sew Doggy's ear back on when Harry loves him too much. That's about it.


----------



## MrsWez

Beautiful, BV!! My sister in law is making me a quilt. I can't wait to see how it turns out. I'll love it no matter what. I'm not very good at that sort of thing. Kudos to you.


----------



## BlueViolet

Thank you! I'm glad you guys like it :) It was machine sewn. I know hand sewing is preferred for quilting, but I didn't have the patience for it. I cranked it out in one day and my mom helped with the border and backing another day. 

Hann, I think you'll enjoy the hand stitching. It adds a very personal touch :) Although, if you have no attention span like me, it might be worth getting a sewing machine. The prices have really dropped, at least they did here. Plus, you can make burp cloths, bibs, and more blankets.


----------



## BlueViolet

I have an art major along with my biology major, so I love crafting. I haven't painted in years and hope to start again. I just need some inspiration. I'm going to start small and do something for the baby room. I found this project on-line and it's so cute. I'm going to use polka-dot fabric and paint the bird with a bright color. After I'm done with this maybe I can come up with something more original. 

https://www.marthastewart.com/photo...s?lpgStart=1&currentslide=10&currentChapter=1


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks for the change, DM!

BV, chicken enchiladas sound delicious! I can't be bothered to make anything today. I'm eating waffles (from a frozen pack) tonight just because I can't get myself to actually cook today! (Though I am craving cupcakes like crazy, I may need to make some later!)

I've been super slacking on house duties as well. I just can't stay awake long enough to get them all done! I've been taking a two to three hour nap in the middle of the day, which kills a lot of daylight. Today I mopped the hardwood floors and....that's it. lol!


----------



## DragonMummy

OK I totally ate too much this evening.... Hardly ate all day. One slice of toast for breakfast, a laughing cow cream cheese dipper and a yogurt for lunch.... managed to convince DH to get me a maccy's for tea as I can't stop thinking about their cheese! had a double cheeseburger, fries and a shake. I now want to HURL.....


----------



## SugarBeth

DM, you have my mouth watering! Double cheeseburger, fries and a shake sounds like my dream meal at the moment!


----------



## DragonMummy

normally i would eat that and want more but now I am feeling sooooo sick! i actually want to go and stick my fingers down my throat to get rid....


----------



## Hann12

BV I really like the picture idea, you really are creative! I didn't know that hand sewing was good for quilting so that's good news! 

SB - I have days when I can't be bothered to cook too! 

DM - maccys ugh! Hope you feel better soon! 

It's late, my DH is still out which means I get the drunken wake up call in the next few hours. I thought if I stayed up he would get home and I'd not be woken but looks like it's a late one. Have a feeling I'll be grouchy tomorrow as he'll wake me and then snore. Men!


----------



## mummySS

Hann I had the same thing tonight, DH was out and told me he'd be home by 6-7 (yeah right!). So i'm feeling really ill and like i'm going to throw up, and waiting for him to come home. 8pm I call him, he's not answering... 9pm i call again and he says he's leaving now, he'll be home in 1 hour and will bring me some food. 11pm I call him again, at this point starving and ready to throw up, and bawling my eyes out because I feel so shitty, and he's only just got back to ealing! So I make him get me a take away pizza and I feel a bit better now. 

Goodness what is wrong with me, i am so bloody clingy and hormonal!! I was never like this before. :cry:

Now I could have gone out and got my own food, but i feel really crappy and I really thought he was on his way home so thought i'd just wait for him... 

He's gone to bed now but i don't want to go cos I can't bear the alcohol smell... Spare room beckons!

(soz for the rant!)


----------



## MrsWez

I'm eating a Subway Tuna salad footlong. With just bread, tuna and swiss cheese. Yummers!


----------



## DragonMummy

Mummy im afraid the clinginess worsens. When H was born and dh had to go back to work, I would stand at the window sobbing as he drove away, then phone him about 15 times a day!!! What a div...


----------



## SugarBeth

mummySS said:


> Goodness what is wrong with me, i am so bloody clingy and hormonal!! I was never like this before. :cry:

I went through a period like this too about a month ago. Well, the hormonal part is still continuing and getting worse, I can cry over anything now and my nerves are very short, I'm developing a bit of a temper! But about a month ago I started getting clingy with my husband and I wanted to be held and cuddled all the time, and I'd actually get really upset as soon as he would leave for work. Thankfully that has ended because I was getting on my own nerves! :haha:

Edit: DM, I'm glad to hear it - I thought I was going crazy standing at the window wanting to cry as he drove off! It went to the point where he'd have to tell me if he needed to stop for gas or anything because if he was more than two minutes late, I'd freak out and get scared he was in an accident or something and I'd be all beside myself! I do hope that doesn't return!


----------



## mummySS

Thanks DM and SB. It helps to know it's not just me. 

When I look at the situation from outside, it's hilarious! We are educated, independent women in the 'normal' world - and yet in pregnancy we bawl our eyes out when we dont get a cuddle from DH. The mind boggles... Mother nature at her worst!

:hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

Lol, yes it is quite insane. Especially because I like my alone time. I love being at home alone and doing my own thing. And then pregnancy happened and it's like I can't stand being with my DH. Mondays were the worst, after having him for two days with me it was like he was ripping my heart out just to go to work! I felt so pathetic!

I'm glad at least the panicking is over. Whenever he was late, I'd literally have something at least close to a panic attack, where I'd be pacing the floor crying and thinking of how I would deal if I got a bad phone call saying my husband was in a car accident or something. (this was made worse because last year I did get a phone call saying he was in a bad accident.) My mind would actually go through the steps - what would I need for the hospital, what would I do with my dog, how would I get to the hospital the fastest (we share a car) what we'd do if he couldn't go back to work, etc and I couldn't shut it off. Then I'd get terrified if I got worse news, and how would I deal with that while pregnant? If he didn't call me or text me when he was late, I'd get so worked up! It was always the worse when his phone died at work, so we got him a car charger to save me from getting so out of wack. That lasted for a good month or two before it stopped, it wore me out so badly!


----------



## DragonMummy

Sb keep an eye on it though. Irrational packing and worrying that dh/SD were going to die was the start of my post natal depression. As long as you can shrug it off as silly, fine. but those thoughts started to consume me and I believed it was real. Just keep an eye x


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks DM. It took a while, but I think I learned how to overcome it and just trust that he's coming home and everything will be fine. I haven't gotten scared at all about it for a while now and I'm hoping it stays away. It was at the start of when my hormones started to really act up (I was fine for most of my pregnancy, not hormonal at all, then BANG, hormonal overload!) so I think that really added to it.


----------



## Squeeker

I hear you on the hormonal overload! I have actually had days when I have a laughing fit, and then spontaneously switch to bawling... and then back to laughing... and then bawling.... poor DH doesn't know what to do, he just holds me while I bawl, and giggles while I laugh! It's so exhausting...

Beautiful front page, as well! Very organized! I know I don't post too often, but I do lurk daily. Thanks for keeping me on! 

One small correction, though - I'm team yellow!!! Please and thanks!


----------



## Starry Night

I definitely am very clingy to DH! He's currently unemployed so he's been home with me this entire time I've been on bed rest. I get upset when he goes into the next room to use the computer! I do allow him an hour here and there to get out of the house but he always has to say, "I'll be back". I make a joke about and reply, "I like it when you come back". I have NO idea how I'll be once he starts his new job in a month. On top of that, we will be in a new province with no friends or family around. Geez....maybe I should be worried about depression setting in. I can see myself spending my days crying. Hope the neighbours pop in lots as I hear they're prone to do...

Tonight dh and I were invited out to someone's house for dinner and I completely gorged myself on potato salad. I have no restraint when it comes to potato salad. It's hours later and I'm still SO FULL!!! But it was worth it....


----------



## Tor81

Morning all, I passed out at about 10pm last night, couldn't stay awake any longer.

Hann, the colours for your blanket sound lovely, when you make a start putting it together let me know easy/tough it is for non creative novices like us!

I will try and get to Boots this weekend if their 3 for 2 is still on, got a double points voucher too so may as well stock up, not 3 trolley loads though, that's mad! Do I need to buy dummies or is that something that can wait until all else fails?!

BV, your quilt is beautiful, can't believe it only tool you one day!

SB, I'm getting more & more tired now too, sounds like it's normal but I was hoping it wouldn't get this bad already, there's still 3 months to get through!

MummySS, I've not really thought about it before but your post made me realise that I've got a lot more clingy to DH too! I thought it was just because he's started in a new job and working silly hours but it's actually more than that.

DM, great advice about keeping an eye on hormones and negative thoughts, sometimes we think once the pregnancy is over our bodies will go back to normal but that's not the case!

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> Saraya in her Roary Racing car nappy!! This totally made me smile today, she was lying kicking her legs and giggling
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/IMG_0834.jpg

thats lightning mcqueen  not roary...


----------



## Annamumof2

Starry Night said:


> :hugs::hugs: Anna, your experience sounds terrifying! Are you going to be followed up at all by the doctor? I think I would be camped outside his home door demanding to be seen at least once a week after that. I'm so relieved Flynn decided to stick around after all. Stay inside there, little man! It isn't that much longer to wait.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies going for their GD screening today! I probably wont' get my results until I see my OB one last time before moving on the 19th...

i have an appointment on the 12th for my normal appointment then i will see what happens from there, i will also not be leaving the hospital till they give me the proper date/time of when i will get induced so then i can sort out what will happen to the kids when i go in to labour


----------



## Annamumof2

OMG... i'm 28 weeks today so only 10 weeks left...
i feel so heavy at the moment and i cant wait till 10 weeks is over... i have my GTT tomorrow morning and i have my clinic appointment on the 12th so then i get to bug them yet again about when they will induce me and find out if they can give me a time and a proper date for it...

also a few others that have got to 28 weeks today big hugs and i'm glad i am along with you girls


----------



## kelzyboo

Is up and getting Abbie ready for her day out, nerves much lol

Shes super excited, can't even eat her breakfast shes so excited so shes deffinately looking forward to it! I don't feel too good today, pelvis is agony because i went shopping yesterday and over used it, i hate that i can't do normal things now without extreme pain, feel like my body's letting me down and not doing what its meant to do. Just in a moany mood today, i know it could be worse but somehow it doesn't help when i'm in so much pain. Have to get my tablets switched next week before 3rd tri, can't believe how close i am to 3rd tri its gone sooo fast....i'm not brave enough to venture into the 3rd tri section yet though think i may stay in 2nd til he's here lol

Hope everyone has a great day xx


----------



## Tor81

Kelzy, hope Abbie has a fab day, and you stay calm hun!

At least you can get all your holiday packing done in peace. :)

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

I hear you all on the being clingy with DH. Mine has been off sick for 3 months so has been at home and ive loved it. He's gone to work this morning and i feel like theres something really missing. I know i will get used to it once we are back into a routine though. 

OMG i am sooooo hungry all the time. It cant go on like this for the next 12 weeks. I will be the size of a house!!


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone! 
Mummy - I know the 'i'll be home by X time or I'll be home in an hour' game all too well so I can sympathise! I have also let myself starve to the point of tears thinking he'll be home soon. I now work on the basis that being home by 8/9 means 11 and being home by 11 means 2/3am. Last night it was 2am. He has just gone to work, I don't know how he does it! 

I go through clingy moments too but having this time off has chilled me out a lot and given me rest I needed to sort my emotions out. I haven't cried since Monday!! Result. I'm worried about post natal depression. Will be coming to you DM for advice!

Anna - congrats on 28 weeks! Getting so close now! 
And happy 28 weeks to anyone else getting there!

Kelzy - hopefully you'll have such a nice day that you'll be able to forget the pain. Hang in there! 

Tor - let me know what you get in boots,might wander in again today or tomorrow. No idea about dummys though!

Afm - starting the quilt today! Will also have a walk outside in the sunshine. At 4.30 I have physio to get me sortedfor kylie later. I also get to see my brother as he flys in from Australia so that will be good. I only see him once a year.
Hope everyone has a good day!!


----------



## Hann12

Oh and if my sister tells me one more time to remember the kylie ticket you might all hear me scream from your respective locations! I know I have baby brain but 3 reminders in about 15 hours is excessive!


----------



## DragonMummy

@Squeeker - sorted. Fek knows where I got team blue from! Hopefully the others are a bit more accurate. I'd missed one off as well plus can you believe I forgot precious little Charlie. He's been tallied in now and the boys count is looking better. Still a few behind the girls but the yellows can change that easily!

@Starry - glad I'm not alone in the overeating stakes! OMG I felt soooo sick last night! Would have been fine but I insisted on a caramel milkshake. They are bitching!

@Tor - yay for early night! I would be jealous but my green eyed monster i directed elsewhere today....

@Anna - yay for 28 weeks! OMG only 12 weeks to go.... Hopefully Sophie will be as impatient as Harrydragon and make her move at 38 weeks.... maybe 37, No earlier than that though. I do want her to be fully grown!!

@Kelzy you're soooo brave! Its amazing isn't it. The kids are always fine, it's always Mummy that gets in a state! As for your pelvis, I can completely empathise. Do you reckon your wee one has gone head down too? The difference in pain levels was extremely noticable when Sophie tipped up! ARGH!!!!

@BB - I'm going through a major CBA thing with food. I forget to eat most of the time then every now and then I notice I am famished, pig out and then feel violently sick. Last night being case in point.

@Hann - I genuinely have no problem with anyone coming to me with concerns about PND/PPD. I suffered for 18 months and did a lot of research in that time. I wouldn't claim to be knowledgable but I've been there, got the tshirt and would quite frankly do ANYTHING in my power to help anyone who thinks they might have it as I know how vile it is and how alone it can make you feel. However that is all I can say to you today as I am SEETHING with envy over your Kylie gig! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DM the front page looks brilliant, thanks for taking over....

I am just not on BnB as often as I used to be.

I have also finished my patchwork blanket aswell - Very proud lady! :haha:


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh SK I want to see pics!x


----------



## emzeebob

found this really cute ticker so just testing and saying hi to all, such a beautiful day yesterday it was nice to get out in the sun, bit dull today though, going to do some cleaning today and maybe take some bump pics for the 1st time with the new digital camera i brought for the baby fotos


----------



## kelzyboo

DM, no he's still lying across, can feel his head poking out of the right side of my bump. Deffinately not looking forward to him turning now if the difference in pain's that bad :cry: nope he can stay where he is for now lol x

I did pretty well handing Abbie over i sobbed my heart out all the way home but in front of her i was excited and happy, she was perfectly fine :happydance: said bye to me at that was it, just hapy to be getting on with her day!! I agree its always us mum's that are worst, the kids are fine and we are crying :dohh:

Going to take it easy for an hour then get some cleaning done, sad as it is i packed 2 days ago :wacko:

Hann, have fun at the concert....don't forget the tickets :haha: xx


----------



## Clareabell

Another beautiful day I have been very productive and have spent the morning out in the garden digging up weeds. For anyone that reads my FB status i dont usually like to chav it up across social networking sites but my DH friend is a complete prat.

Kelzy - Im sure Abbie will have a great day you need to make sure you make the most of the time to yourself. 

BV - Your quilt is beautiful. :)

Hann - Im very jealous of the Kylie concert. Have a fab time.

BB - Well done for all the cleaning I did all mine yesterday. The urge does not strike me often :rofl:

DM - My appetite has gone funny recently too. Usually I can eat for England but know I dont bother then binge then puke!! Im a classy lady :) Im also now really wanting a chicken sandwich, chips, coke and Mc Flurry!!! :(

Tor - Yay for early night. I had real problems sleeping last night. Saying that loads of people were up very early this morning!!!

Happy 28 weeks for all due on the 30th, until DM's fab makeover of the front page I didnt realsie there were so many of us. Time is flying :)


----------



## Hann12

Clare - happy 28 weeks!

I have got to remember not to post about kylie on facebook as friends with work people - would not go down well!

So attached is the first photo of my quilt. Now I've got to think about sewing it!


----------



## Sharique42

Hi everyone,
I don't post very often at all :blush: but I do lurk daily & love to read what you are all up to! I just don't seem to have anything useful to add:shrug: Just wanted to thank DM for her work on the front page & keeping me on, it looks great:flower:

Will try to be brave & post more often. xx


----------



## mummymarsh

DM- front page looks awesome :thumbup::thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## MrsWez

You ladies are so talented making these quilts. I'm jealous!

I find myself clinging to DH too. I get really sad when I'm home and he's not around. I normally love being at home alone. Strange. I get so emotional now. I'm normally not an emotional person so it's hard for me to adjust. I hope it goes away soon as I've never cried so much in my life!! On the flip side I get really bitchy sometimes.


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> @Squeeker - sorted. Fek knows where I got team blue from! Hopefully the others are a bit more accurate. I'd missed one off as well plus can you believe I forgot precious little Charlie. He's been tallied in now and the boys count is looking better. Still a few behind the girls but the yellows can change that easily!
> 
> @Starry - glad I'm not alone in the overeating stakes! OMG I felt soooo sick last night! Would have been fine but I insisted on a caramel milkshake. They are bitching!
> 
> @Tor - yay for early night! I would be jealous but my green eyed monster i directed elsewhere today....
> 
> @Anna - yay for 28 weeks! OMG only 12 weeks to go.... Hopefully Sophie will be as impatient as Harrydragon and make her move at 38 weeks.... maybe 37, No earlier than that though. I do want her to be fully grown!!
> 
> @Kelzy you're soooo brave! Its amazing isn't it. The kids are always fine, it's always Mummy that gets in a state! As for your pelvis, I can completely empathise. Do you reckon your wee one has gone head down too? The difference in pain levels was extremely noticable when Sophie tipped up! ARGH!!!!
> 
> @BB - I'm going through a major CBA thing with food. I forget to eat most of the time then every now and then I notice I am famished, pig out and then feel violently sick. Last night being case in point.
> 
> @Hann - I genuinely have no problem with anyone coming to me with concerns about PND/PPD. I suffered for 18 months and did a lot of research in that time. I wouldn't claim to be knowledgable but I've been there, got the tshirt and would quite frankly do ANYTHING in my power to help anyone who thinks they might have it as I know how vile it is and how alone it can make you feel. However that is all I can say to you today as I am SEETHING with envy over your Kylie gig! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

hehe she will try to make an apparence when i go in to labour i bet... and then there will be about a week or less days diffrence between Flynn and Sophie


----------



## mummySS

Sharique - don't worry about not posting often, and secondly don't worry about not having anything useful to say - half the time it's just banter and silliness! That's part of the fun... :haha: Glad to know that you're still reading.

How is everyone today - another sunny day :happydance:

I am glad to report that my man flu is slightly better today. I have snot coming out in gallons, but sore throat seems to have gone. And I am not working again today (for most of the day at least - have a couple of urgent bits to do), so I can fully recuperate before I have to go into the office again tomorrow. Yay! 

Thanks for all your comments about the clingy-ness. I am so glad to hear I'm not the only one... I'm just not used to being 'that girl' - like a lot of you I really love spending time alone or away from DH (it generally means we get on better when we're together, lol). SB, I also have irrational fears about something awful happening. I've always been a bit like that, but it's escalated a LOT since being preg. Paul travels a lot for work and I feel like i'm always waiting for a phone call with bad news. it's terrible, i know. 

DM - thanks for your offer of advice on PND. It's good to know that you're there. I would advise everyone that a lot of friends with babies have told me it's completely normal to feel a little down, especially a few days after the baby's born when you have a bit of a hormone surge, coupled with a few days of sleepless nights. I'm not sure at what stage actual PND kicks in. But deffo something to keep an eye on. xx

Hann- enjoy Kylie, I'm sooooo jealous as well! And don't forget the tickets :wacko:

Anna and others - happy 28 weeks!

Tor - Happy shopping in boots!

Kelzy - well done on being brave, i'm sure abbie will have a great time today. 

I am SOOOO impressed with all your quilts and creativity! I'm just not a creative person and am about as domesticated as a grizzly bear, so i'm always impressed to hear stories about cooking, cleaning, ironing and sewing! (We have a cleaner. honestly we're not rich or snobs, but we both work full time and having a cleaner has eliminated so many arguments. happy days)

x


----------



## DragonMummy

Sharique all we talk about is food, back pain, vomiting and pissing ourselves.... :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

And Kylie.....


----------



## MrsWez

Hann12 said:


> And Kylie.....

:rofl:


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, your quilt will be beautiful! :) Nice color combos!

Mummy, glad you're feeling better. 

Regarding the clingy-ness, I'm there with you. My husband telecommutes from home and he's around all the time, but not available. Most times we can have meals together, which is nice. At the end of the day sometimes he prefers to unwind playing video games, so he doesn't come out of the office for a long time. This drives me nuts because after dinner I look forward to hanging out together and then he locks himself up in the office for hours... I know I have things to do myself, but it's not the same. Since we moved to this town, I haven't met many new people, so that's not helping much either. I just need to find myself more projects and stop the clingy-ness. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Sharique42

DragonMummy said:


> Sharique all we talk about is food, back pain, vomiting and pissing ourselves.... :rofl:

Ok thanks, I can join in with my love of food & I have just started having back pain:cry: but I am pleased to say the other 2 aren't applicable yet!


----------



## DragonMummy

hurrah! :happydance:


----------



## MrsWez

Sharique42 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Sharique all we talk about is food, back pain, vomiting and pissing ourselves.... :rofl:
> 
> Ok thanks, I can join in with my love of food & I have just started having back pain:cry: but I am pleased to say the other 2 aren't applicable yet!Click to expand...


It all depends on what kind of food.:haha:

I'm sorry your back is hurting. :hugs: It's not fun.


----------



## DragonMummy

omg I need a bath..... I reckon even amanda could smell me all the way from Oz!


----------



## Hann12

Thought there was a whiff in the air today! I'm suprised I can smell it though as have a guy who keeps moving near me stinking of cigarettes abd blowing smoke my way! Hello can he not see a seriously irritated pregnant woman near him who with his every step is having to move to, if this continues I'm going to fall off the platform!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Can you push him in front of a train? You'd have grounds and you could get away with it on diminished responsibility. Although then you'll have to spend the night in the nick and you'll miss Kylie...


Just got my blood results back. I am immune from the pox which is tremendous. Dragon has suddenly perked up and buggered off downstairs so going to have a bath and remove about a kilo of leg hair, get dressed and go and put some washing outside.


----------



## Hann12

I've escaped and now sat with the noisiest girls ever! Oh I love trains! 

DM sounds like you have a nice time planned, I love the feeling of hairless legs after being hairy a while! Also glad dragon has perked up!


----------



## DragonMummy

Well I have choir tonight which I always look forward to. love Thursday! Just posted a vid on FB for you Han ;)


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks for the mental picture of your gorilla legs, DM. I shouldn't talk though. I shave them but can't see some parts so I might have hairy patches.


----------



## DragonMummy

I've given up on the bikini line. last time I tried, dh said it looked like I had asked Harry to do it with his novelty scissors. Teach dh to criticize, I look like I am trying to smuggle Diana Ross now! I don't care. Can't see past my belly button...


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha thanks! Made it into London so that's an achievement! 

Surprisingly I can still see my bikini line so I have no excuses :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Bikini line what's that? It's so long since I saw it last!!! DH has offered but I'm not sure I trust him. 
I am soooo exhausted. I don't have any shifts this week or next but have been absolutely exhausted so not achieved anything up til today. Got friends coming over tomorrow so had to clean the house. My gosh I hurt! In addition to the lovely lower back pain and hip pain my feet are also aching (with gorgeous matching swollen ankles). Is anyone else having this?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

fifi-folle said:


> Bikini line what's that? It's so long since I saw it last!!! DH has offered but I'm not sure I trust him.
> I am soooo exhausted. I don't have any shifts this week or next but have been absolutely exhausted so not achieved anything up til today. Got friends coming over tomorrow so had to clean the house. My gosh I hurt! In addition to the lovely lower back pain and hip pain my feet are also aching (with gorgeous matching swollen ankles). Is anyone else having this?

Oh yes!

I know exactly how you feel


----------



## DragonMummy

Not yet Fifi - I got my swollen ankles pretty late on with Harry. Hence I am getting my legs out tonight before they look like chunky elephant cankles.....


(would like to add that I just accidentally typed "am getting my eggs out tonight" - can you imagine anything more rancid?)


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> Not yet Fifi - I got my swollen ankles pretty late on with Harry. Hence I am getting my legs out tonight before they look like chunky elephant cankles.....
> 
> 
> (would like to add that I just accidentally typed "am getting my eggs out tonight" - can you imagine anything more rancid?)

Thanks for making me near piss myself bfore i go to work. Thats one mental image that has scared me for life :haha:

Dont want to go to work - Just for a change! Lol. 
I am being told about the pregnancies at work tonight and ive been told ive got to act surprised, seen as im not meant to know about either of them. Something tells me i am not going to be very good at this....:shrug:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh noone will be looking at you to gauge your reaction, wouldn't worry, x

am just sittin' here, swingin' ma ovaries....


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> am just sittin' here, swingin' ma ovaries....

Euwwww!!! Lol

:sick:


----------



## Starry Night

Love all the quilts, ladies!! It's making me feel guilty because both my mom and MiL are expert quilters and my grandmother was known for quilting when she was still up for it but I never learned. Now I'm moving away so won't have anyone to teach me. And I'm so not crafty so I don't trust teaching myself.

fifi - it's not permanent yet but I am starting to notice my feet and ankles swell up if I'm on them for too long.


----------



## melissasbump

Evening all

Kelzy, your daughter is GORGOUS and the cake is fab!! 

BB, The rocker is great and what a bargin!

BV, The pic of the quilt you made is great, i wish i was as creative! The worse thing is i have a brand new sewing machine that my grandad gave me but havent had the guts to use it yet!

MummySS, hope you are feeling better! My OH is the opposite which is sometimes worse, he is the clingy one! not in a bad way he just wants to be with me all the time! bless !:winkwink: Sometimes i cant even go to the toilet without him trying to find me!

Starry, Potato salad rocks! my mums especially, she somesytiimes brings a big load of it over and i just chuff my way through the lot!

Anna, happy 28 weeks!

Hann, good luck with the quilt makig and enjoy kylie im very jealous! My brother also lives in Oz, hes in Brisbane.

Clare, happy 28 weeks to you too!, sympathy on the sleeping front, just one night of sleeping through seems too much to ask any more!

DM, Lol at pising ourselves, all my dignity has so gone i pretty much iss myself every morning with my daily sickness splurge! And yes i can smell you in essex lol!
Glad dragon is feeling better too

Fifi, ive got swollen ankles too! and feet!

Well ive had a lovely day, we went up to Norwich on thr train and met my mum and stepdad, me and mum then went off and had facials and our eyebrows threaded then we all went for lunch at Wagamamas, my late mothers day treat!
Just got home and had a cream cheese bagel and shorty we are going for our 4D SCAN WHOOP WHOOP!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Still trying to stay team yellow...:wacko:


----------



## melissasbump

Oh just saw im in single figures!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BlueViolet

Mel, have fun at the scan! I will admit. I am a bit jealous :)

DM, your egg comments made me crack up. I can just picture you grabbing a few from there and taking them out on the town. Just don't use them for omelets! :haha:


----------



## samzi

had mw today and baby doing brill. heartbeat heard nice and strong :happydance:


----------



## Tor81

BV, I&#8217;m with you on feeling hungry all the time, and I find not for good things either, I&#8217;m totally off fruit & can&#8217;t get enough chocolate!

Hann, it must be hard only seeing your brother once a year. DH & I have talked about moving to China it would just be too hard being that far away from family, being 2 hours up the road is hard enough! Good start on the quilt, is it all just pinned at the moment?

SK, come on, we&#8217;re dying to see a pic of your blanket. 

Hi Sharique, feel free to post random thoughts, that&#8217;s what most of us do!! &#9786;

MummySS, glad you&#8217;re feeling a bit better.

DM, glad Dragon is perking up, and I bet you&#8217;ll feel a million times better after having a bath and de-fuzzing.

Mel, enjoy your scan! You&#8217;ll have to let me know how easy/hard it is to avoid finding out the sex, that&#8217;s one thing that&#8217;s putting me off booking one&#8230;

Just had fish fingers, potato waffles & lucozade for dinner, and I cooked it all by myself! Still hungry though, what else can I eat?

Need to do some cleaning tonight but I&#8217;m already quite comfy on the settee with the TV remote! &#9786;

xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Congrats on single figures mel :happydance: x

Glad Harry's perked up a bit DM, enjoy choir tonight with your legs out, mine haven't seen the light of day since last summer and something tells me they won't even get that this year!!

All the quilts are fab, quite envious of your talents :flower:

AFM, Abbie's had a brilliant time, said it was the best day ever :cloud9: She had a ride on a horse, held baby chicks and rabbits and fed a whole host of farm animals!! I remembered that lambs are dangerous to us prego's so i took my antibacterial hand gel when i picked her up :thumbup: She spent a fortune in the gift shop and came back with all sorts of souveniers and baisically i worried for nothing because not only did she love it but there were no major incidents at all, the odd wobble but nothing big :happydance:

So pleased with her, her happy smiley face was worth spending the day worrying lol I did perk up a bit towards lunch time so i haven't felt bad all the time :thumbup:

Hope you enjoy the concert Hann x


----------



## Tor81

First attempt at posting an image...

This is our video baby monitor which we set up in the kitchen to test!

xx
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2011-04-07 at 19.17.13.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tor81

Wow, that actually worked, there'll be no stopping me now!

Here's a couple of bump pics I took on Sunday, they're not very good so will do some more this weekend. And a picture of the first outfit we've bought. :)

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0627b.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0635.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 4









Screen shot 2011-04-07 at 19.29.17.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Doodlepants

Cool pics Tor!

I'll have to do another bump pic soon, my bump seems massive now! Thankfully everything else seems the same size!

I have completely forgotten what I was going to say!! There'll probably be a random post from me later!


----------



## kelzyboo

Lovely bump Tor x

Love the outfit, soo cute x


----------



## Doodlepants

Basically, I'm stuck picking colours- opinions? I'm looking at the blue, red and black...

https://uppababy.com/products/product.php?id=119

If you get a min to have a look I'd be really grateful! Thanks :)


----------



## sparklexox

GIRLS!!!!

OMG ive been a terrable bump buddy to my fellow buddies am sorry.

inbetween internet being down comp being fooked and being sick I havent be able to keep in contact.

How is all the oldbees????
Every1 ok??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx am all good sickness had calmed down, bout time ... Now have pelvic pain ouch!!! anyways enough bout me, I see 4DSCANS ACE!!! ISNT IT THE MOST AMAZING THING... I cryed like a baby, excuse the pun lol 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparklexox

Doodlepants said:


> Basically, I'm stuck picking colours- opinions? I'm looking at the blue, red and black...
> 
> https://uppababy.com/products/product.php?id=119
> 
> If you get a min to have a look I'd be really grateful! Thanks :)

Yo my lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!

YOUR HAVING A GIRL WOOHOOO.

SORRY I HAVENT BEEN IN CONTACT XXX:hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

Woooooo Sparkle we've missed you!!!! How are you?!! xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Today I have eaten 2 jacket potatoes with wayyyy to much butter!

So paying for it now with heartburn....Eating gavison like there is no tomorrow now!

Stupid Sofie! :dohh:


----------



## sparklexox

Am alot better thanks. Bloody huge baby off scale lol chubbster.

how ru? Its every1 ok? No bad news in the last few months. I need to post a pic of this belter of a bump! I will pm u. xxxxxxx


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all! 
Just got home from the scan! We got almost an hour instead of half an hour as baby just wasnt playing ball and was either facing my back or had its arms and legs wrapped around its head! Yes its ffeet were up by its ears! lol
Anyhow we are STILL team yellow!!
Tor, it wasnt difficult at all, they didnt go anywhere near its bits, mainly just around the head and upper body so we didnt get any peeks or anything.:happydance:

We almost caved last night and were gonna find out but so glad we didnt, i want that moment in the hospital where they say "its a girl/boy"

Anyway.. the baby looks like a right little bruiser!! not bony at all, really chubby arms and a chubby little nose! I think i may be squeezing out a monster! 
Heartbeat was good and strong and spine was perfectly straight, was all good!
Im more or less thinking its a boy now, just got a "boy" look about it but again its only speculation based on its face!
Apparently i have a double lobed plancenta which im told isnt a problem but something i should make the midwife aware of, has anyone any experiance of this?
Was a fantastic experiance, we got several pics and a dvd, but you ladies will have to wait for tomorrow to see them as im SHATTERED and hitting the sack very shortly.

So tired but so HAPPY! 
Night ladies!:happydance: xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Glad the scan went well Mel, must have taken strength to stay team yellow lol i cracked at 16 weeks!!

Awww yay for a chubby baby, i'm waiting a little while longer so i can see a bit of chub on him lol was soo skinny at 16weeks, i like em chubbier, strange since Abbie was always and still is a skinny mini maybe thats why i want a chubbier one this time (although small-ish when born, don't want a massive one!!) xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad the scan went well Mel! Bravo on the strength not to find out!! Can't wait to see pics!

Sofie I love jacket pots atm, good on you! 2 is admirable! x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Doodlepants said:


> Glad the scan went well Mel! Bravo on the strength not to find out!! Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Sofie I love jacket pots atm, good on you! 2 is admirable! x

Really paying for it now though! :dohh:


----------



## mummySS

Ooh Mel look forward to the scan pics! 

Kelzy, pleased Abbie had a lovely day, bless her.

Tor - fab bump and cute lil outfit!

Sparkle - welcome back, glad to hear all is well!

Xx


----------



## MrsWez

I'm glad baby is doing great, Mel.

Doodle, I think you should go with the cole. It's more of a slate blue color. very neutral. 

Cute pics, Tor. I love how clear the monitor is and how cute your bump is.

DM, you and your egg jokes crack me up. No pun intended. I still shave my bikini line even though I can't see it. DH says It looks pretty good. :smug:

Sparkle, I'm glad you are back!! We missed you. How is baby?

AFM, I'm attempting chicken enchiladas for dinner for the first time tonight. Wish me luck. Busy day. I did the laundry, did the dishes, went to lunch with the in laws and DH, had a work meeting for 3 hours and am making dinner. whew! And I have to be at work at 7am tomorrow. I can't complain too much though. I have a car, a roof over my head and food in the pot.


----------



## sparklexox

Aww thanks mummyss xx hope ur well xx


----------



## sparklexox

Baby is well thanks, huge!!! Measusing 29 weeks am 27 tomorrow lol.. AM MASSIVE LOL

Its me thats been suffering;( but sickness has got alot better i havent throwup in almost 2weeks! xx

hope your well and bump is all snug as a bug! xxxxxx

will promise to come on and catch up now am better & internet and comp are heathy hehe.

xxxx


----------



## mummySS

How annoying - Doods I just posted in response to your pram question and it said it had to be approved by a moderator- WTF??!!

Anyway in short, I like the blue and the silver grey (I know tr silver wasn't one of your options but I lurve it...) :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Tor, great bump pictures and adorable outfit!

Mel, congrats on getting a nice long 4D scan. I bet it was exciting. Looking forward to the pictures :) 

Sparkle, glad to have you back! 

Doodle, I would go for red. I'm getting the orbit in red with black. Of course, it's your call!

I just got back from the vet because the home remedy wasn't working. Fortunately, the dog doesn't have a virus. He got a ton of medication and they even showed me how to better clean his ears because he's prone to ear infections. I hope he gets back on track soon (he had upset stomach since Sunday). I'm just disappointed that it was so expensive. I love him, but $240 is waaay excessive for diarrhea treatments/diagnosis. I'm bummed out. We decided $125 for a 4D scan is too expensive and now we dropped almost twice as much on the dog's upset stomach.


----------



## MrsWez

@ sparkle 
I'm glad your feeling better. I've gone a week without throwing up. :happydance: We are doing great thanks! Little man keeps getting the hiccups and kicking. Same as usual. 

That is big baby!! My little man is measuring 4 days ahead, I couldn't imagine 2 weeks.


----------



## Starry Night

sparkle - good to see you again! Glad to hear baby is doing well and that you're getting over your sickness!

mel - hooray for 4d scan! That's great that you got some extra time with the baby and congrats on managing to stay Team Yellow. Your will power is seriously impressive. Can't wait to see a picture!

BV - glad your dog isn't seriously ill. It's such a shame that vets charge so much for basic services and medicine. I hope he feels better soon.

AFM - have another ultrasound tomorrow. We can't afford a 3d scan so I'm hoping the technician is kind and shows us a 3d image like what happened last time. I want to confirm whether or not baby looks like me! Don't know how much I'll actually get to see the baby as the purpose is to examine my uterine walls and check out their blood flow.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Aww my next door neighbour bought me a lovely nightie from Mamas & Pappas and it looks so cute!

Makes my bump look huge though :rofl:


----------



## Starry Night

Well, it's not as if you'll be grocery shopping in it....*gets image of Sophie in nightie and bunny slippers pushing a shopping cart*


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:rofl:

Starry you nearly made me wee when I read that!

Will try and get a picture of it now....Might aswell take a picture of the patchwork blanket I have made for Jake whilst I am at it


----------



## Sofiekirsten

My new nightie my neighbour bought me!



The patchwork blanket I made for Jake


----------



## Tor81

Thanks all for the nice comments on bump & baby outfit! Just thought, I took the bump shot the day before MW panicked me that I'm measuring small.

Kelzy, glad Abbie enjoyed herself, bless her she had no idea how worried her mummy was!

Doodle, I like the red, blue or black too, sorry I know that's not really helpful but I'm probably the most indecisive person ever! Would probably go for a bright colour rather than jut black though, although you can always customise with accessories.

Hey Sparkle, good to hear from you, glad you're happy & healthy!

SK, I REALLY want a jacket potato now. Have made do with an ice lolly and mug of hot water (DH gave me a very strange look!)

Mel, glad your scan was good, and thanks for the reassurance on being able to stay Team Yellow, I'm going to talk to DH aboutit over the weekend. Looking forward to seeing your pics tomorrow.

Wez, 7am meetings suck, my office is lucky to see me before 9am at the moment, I wake up early but really feel no rush to get to work!

BV, hope the medicine works & your dog feels better soon.

DH and I managed to get to bed early, he's watching the golf on his iPad and I'm watching my belly do some pretty elaborate movements, I'd love to know what baby is actually up to in there!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

SPARKLE!!! OMG so good to see you back here! Don't worry about your huge bump. I measured 2-3cm over with Harry for my whole pregnancy and was told he was going to be massive. He was 6lb 6oz but when my waters broke OMG..... I knew what had been taking up all that space!

Doodles I am loving the blue. Strangely it's the most feminine. Very lovely.

Tor nice pics - lovely bump!

Wez - top pun. You actually have the most British sense of humour I have ever known in an American. Hope the enchiladas were nice. Sounds lush!

Mel - oooh so glad you have a little chubber - I'm with Kel. I love baby chub. It's the only time in your life you're allowed to have fat rolls!

Kel - SOOOO glad Abbie had a lovely time. You must feel very relieved. At the same time it is a bit horrid to know that they actually can live without you!!

BV - so glad your dog is ok. Gutted for you though, that money would have been far better employed on a 4d scan! Oh well, such is life.....


----------



## DragonMummy

AFM - Dragon is still awake as he's slept all bloody day. Still got a temp but still seems perky. He's got a sulk on at the moment because I've just told him to go to sleep while he was mid flow waffling about his Dr Who magazine....

Got a bollocking at choir for pissing about (i know - can you imagine it of me?) but i can't help it. My attention span is rubbish generally but now I'm pregnant it's appalling. Plus I've not been out of the house since Sunday so I had a lot of energy! Getting a bit vexed with choir as there is a bit of a power struggle between a few of them as to who's choir it is and I can't be bothered with all of that frankly.


----------



## kelzyboo

Lovely quilt sofie, the bumps coming along nicely x

Poor Harry, its hard to sleep when you've done nothing but that all day lol bet he thinks its play time now bless him, glad he's feeling better xx

I know what you mean, i think i need Abbie way more than she'll ever need me, makes me feel useless sometimes but on the other hand i'm glad shes not clingy and crying for me all the time, that would be even worse!

Well, its time for me to sign off ladies (at least for the weekend lol), i'm off early tomorrow morning so i may not have time to post before i go. Hope all you ladies have a great weekend and i shall catch up with you all monday night, i've decided to leave my laptop at home lol not much of a holiday if i'm sat typing instead of having fun! Hope my pelvis behaves itself, will be taking my sexy crutches just in case lol

Will catch up monday, although the amount you ladies chat it may take me a while to read what i've missed lol

Have a good weekend xx


----------



## DragonMummy

he's out cold now. He was sulking with the pillow over his head then passed out! Have a nice time, Kel xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

Oops, completely forgot that I'm 28 weeks today! :dohh: Week 27 just went so very fast. Maybe I slept through it! :wacko:

Seem to have a pattern going on: every time I turn another week further, I schedule an emergency midnight shopping trip. I just told my husband that on top of going grocery shopping tonight, we need to stop at walmart so I can pick up more baby stuff. I'm hoping to pick up a bunch of things tonight, from baby scratch mittens to baby wipes...

I took some belly pictures just now, wow does my belly look giant!

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/035-2.jpg

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/034-1.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh lovely bump!


----------



## MrsWez

Great bump, SB! My belly button is almost popped out. 

DM, my DH's cousin who lives in Manchester says I have a British sense of humor as well. I watched a lot of who's line of it anyway? growing up and loved it. I love both the British and US version, but you can guess which one is my fave. 

Okay, TMI but I have this rash between my boobs and on my bump. It itches like crazy and it's bumpy. What's wrong with me?


----------



## DragonMummy

assuming it's not just heat rash, my friend did have an eczema type rash when she was preggers. was quite itchy. apparently is not uncommon. just another thing to add to our all over general sex appeal....


----------



## SugarBeth

MrsWez - my belly button has been popped for so long. I think around 22 weeks. Yuck!

And the rash sounds like it may be a heat rash.


----------



## MrsWez

I don't think it's a heat rash. I've had heat rashes before and didn't have bumps this big. My sister thinks it's PUPPS.


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> assuming it's not just heat rash, my friend did have an eczema type rash when she was preggers. was quite itchy. apparently is not uncommon. just another thing to add to our all over general sex appeal....

LOL, I came home and told my DH to look at my booby rash. He looked rather disgusted. :haha:


----------



## mummySS

Wez, i'm generally shite at diagnosing things so i'll stay right out of the booby rash debate... Agree with DM you have a most British sense of humour!

Ooh i was wondering about belly buttons. I swear mine is so deep it never ends, so i dont think it'll get to the popping stage. I like to imagine it's baby's little peep hole, lol. My belly piercing scar has stretched all out and looks angry (I literally took this thing out 8 years ago and it still doesn't like me). 

night folks, zzzzzz


----------



## amand_a

MrsWez, I had a rash all over my belly when pregnant with DD it was very itchy! I dont know what PUPPS is tho.
I found that oats (yes porridge) stuffed in a stocking made a very soothing loofah. when the oats are all wet and gooey there is something in them that's really soothing, bit gooey but it worked for me. The itching stopped a couple of days after DD was born, the dry skin it had caused took a little longer to go away.


----------



## Starry Night

Mrs Wez - I hope you can figure out what the rash is and I hope it gets better soon!

SB - lovely bump! I don't think it's too big. My belly button is starting to pop out too. Right now it's just a ridge of skin forming around the edge but the past few weeks I've noticed the bottom get closer and closer to the surface. I think it's so icky and keep asking dh if he will stop finding me sexually attractive once I have an outie but he only tells me that I'm being ridiculous.

Sofie - that nightie is really cute! Almost too good for bunny slippers. ;) And excellent quilt! Your baby will be very lucky to be snuggled in something so nice.

AFM - starting to get some pre-scan jitters. I always imagine myself ill or showing signs of preterm labour the day before a scan. Good thing it's first thing in the morning so it won't be hanging over my head all day.


----------



## Tor81

DM, what is it about politics in voluntary groups, everyone is there out of choice because they enjoy it, yet there's always people who have to stir things up!

Kelzy, hope you have a fab holiday, looks like you've picked the perfect weekend for it weather wise, I'm v jealous. :)

SB, your bump looks great.*

MummySS, I've got a deep belly button too but I've definitely noticed it get shallower, and much wider, so much that under tshirts I can see a shadow although I doubt anyone else would. Will be interesting to see what it does over the next 3 months, I can't imagine it will pop.

Starry, hope your scan goes well! :)

I've been awake since 5.30am, although have forced myself to at least stay in bed to rest because I'm so tired! At least it's Friday.

xx


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone so last night there were about 7 pages to catch up on and I haven't even really noted what everyone has said so going to have another read when I get home and respond properly then! 

On the belly button situation mine sounds similar to yours tor! I wonder if it will pop?!

So it was lovely to see my bro, he bought me a couple of baby gro's - one of which has a photo of him and his girlfriend on it! Very cute!
Mel - my brother lives in Brisbane too - text me your brothers name as Brisbane us not big - they might know each other, another spooky connection! 

Then kylie was fab, such a camp show but very fun and she did some of the classics too. She does unfortunately look over botox'd which isn't a great look. But she sang live the whole time and did loads of dancing. It was a fun show! I don't think I was spotted by work either - phew!! 

I'm still at my sisters waiting now for my bro to return so I can go home. Called my DH and he sounds minting with alcohol so probably a good thing I won't be back there for 3ish hours! :)


----------



## Hann12

That should have been minging with alcohol - stupid auto correct!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Poor Shelby :( Her hip doesn't seem to be any better, the vet wants to see her with a view to doing an x-ray on Monday :( I really hope her hips are ok, her parents both have great hip scores so hopefully she'll be ok....

On a happier note- last day of term woohoo!!


----------



## melissasbump

Ok here are some pics as promised! 
Look at the chubby cheeks and nose!







In this one i think we have a little piggy, yawning with tongue out and a lovley view of nostril!


In this one i think we are being mocked at with the hand on the head!


Seriously THE most amazing experiance and its definatly made me feel closer to bubs and more maternal, i well up every time i look at the pics!

Im off to midwife appointment now. will catch up in a litte while, hope everyone is enjoying the day, another lovely sunny one!! xx:happydance:

Oh happy 26 weeks to me! And congrats to Hann now in single figures!!


----------



## Clareabell

Mel LOVE the pics. What a gorgeous little baby, really cute. These July babies are going to be a good looking lot. :)

Tor - ITS FRIDAY!!! I hope that your sleep starts improving soon or atleast you can lie in longer over the weekend. 

Wez - No idea on the rash, but as my stomach gets bigger it gets itchier and is terrible at night time when i generally radiate more heat than the surface of the sun.

Hann - Glad you had a fab time at Kylie, love a good bit of campness.

SB - Your bump looks great. My belly button was also a mile deep and i doubt it will ever pop but i can see the end of it now.

Good luck with the scan today Starry! 

DM - Glad you got to rejoin the population and escaped confinement, if only for a few hours. Hopefully Dragon will be beack to his normal self by tomorrow as the weekend is going to be a scorcher!

Kelz - Have a great time in Blackpool, im a little jealous. I love Blackpool i use to go all the time with my granny. 

Doods - Sorry to hear about Shelby :(

AFM - I have woken in a miserable mood today and am feeling very sorry for myself. I am feeling very fat and minging and have no nice summery clothes to wear that fit me. Maybe its an excuse to crack out the credit card.


----------



## Blue_bear

Claire, i am feeling a bit like that today too. Just a bit down and a tad grumpy. Will take it out on someone at work later no doubt :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire I'd say get onto next but their summer collection is bloody dire. I've gone to spAsda and got some elasticated waist maxi skirts (imagine h&m/primarni will have similar). You can get packs of 3 maternity tops for quite cheaply most places - get a pack of tees and one of vests, a couple of maxi skirts and a couple of pairs of cropped leggings. Ta-dah!!! Reckon you could do that for about £60. Not too shabby. And the skirts and leggings can be worn again next year. 


Mel those pics are just gorgeous - what a chubby little face! although looking at the chubby cheeks of my little Tiger I am not surprised! I can't make up my mind what you're having but I am leaning towards girl....

Georgie - I had the grumps at work on the weekend, hence how my first call of the night generated a complaint! I lose patience with idiots and those who aren't hearing what they want to hear! Sooooo glad I'm not doing face to face customer service any more. I don't know how you haven't taken a meat cleaver to one of their heads!

Tor - boo for being up early. I hate it when that happens. 

For those of you who asked, here is a link to info about PUPPPS. Interesting that they say it is more prevalent in mums harbouring a boy bump, but my friend who had it produced a pink!


----------



## melissasbump

Just got back from midwife, saw a different one as mone decided to take a day off at the last minute! how rude!
Well everything is perfect, im measuring bang on 26 weeks which i was suprised about! BP good and no other issues, got to go back in 2 weeks for blood tests, something to do with testing if im anemic?
Other than that im MEGA happy today!!! No particular reason just am!

Off to make a massive lasagne and chocolate cake for later, my parents are coming for dinner x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

melissasbump said:


> Just got back from midwife, saw a different one as mone decided to take a day off at the last minute! how rude!
> Well everything is perfect, im measuring bang on 26 weeks which i was suprised about! BP good and no other issues, got to go back in 2 weeks for blood tests, something to do with testing if im anemic?
> Other than that im MEGA happy today!!! No particular reason just am!
> 
> Off to make a massive lasagne and chocolate cake for later, my parents are coming for dinner x

They are just like the blood you have at your booking in appointment.

They check your HB levels and then your antibodies aswell :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

i really need to book and see mine again.... lost her number in the phone move though. Am 28 weeks so really need to get my anti d done. Am pretending to have forgotten about the GTT.... Don't want to play.


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> i really need to book and see mine again.... lost her number in the phone move though. Am 28 weeks so really need to get my anti d done. Am pretending to have forgotten about the GTT.... Don't want to play.

I asked about that GTT thing today, luckily dont have to have it, from what you ladies are saying it doesnt sound very pleasant so cant say i mind!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> i really need to book and see mine again.... lost her number in the phone move though. Am 28 weeks so really need to get my anti d done. Am pretending to have forgotten about the GTT.... Don't want to play.

I don't blame you for not wanting to play lol.

Had my Anti-D done today and I can honestly say it frigging hurt!

Stupid blood group!


----------



## DragonMummy

it's not much fun, I have to admit. But it's not so bad. I had a few episodes of bleeding with H and of course you have to have a jab every time. Plus I have had 2 losses so had to have one with both of those so have had about 7 in total. I can think of things I would rather be doing..... Need to get it done though. TTC is hard enough when you have stingy ovaries and DH has mutant alien sperm. Throwing in a few antibodies is NOT going to help me get #3!!! Am more bothered about the GTT. Mostly because the minute someone tells me I can't eat, i immediately become STARVING and start hallucinating about cake....


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hmmm cake :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

ive just eaten a disgustingly naughty sticky toffee muffin with toffee icing! BB's muffins ROCK!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I have a double chocolate fudge cake and cream in the fridge that is calling my name but I haven't got the energy to get up off my arse :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

see? even the THOUGHT of not eating. Cake. 

Do you want to know what I had for breakfast? A snickers. Seriously. I don't even LIKE snickers. I have permanently deprived my husband of it...... i justified it by saying it's the extra nuts one so really it's a cereal bar....


----------



## MrsWez

Cute pictures Mel!! glad the appointment went well. I'll be more than happy to sample that cake for you. 

Some info on PUPPS https://www.babycenter.com/0_itchy-skin-during-pregnancy_9450.bc

Congrats to those reaching the 3rd trimester or reaching double digits.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

WooHoo!

Just found a fiver in my back pocket! Winner!

:happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

waaay ahead of you, wezzles :rofl:


----------



## emzeebob

Sofiekirsten said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> i really need to book and see mine again.... lost her number in the phone move though. Am 28 weeks so really need to get my anti d done. Am pretending to have forgotten about the GTT.... Don't want to play.
> 
> I don't blame you for not wanting to play lol.
> 
> Had my Anti-D done today and I can honestly say it frigging hurt!
> 
> Stupid blood group!Click to expand...

dont say that i got my anti-d next week :sad2:


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> waaay ahead of you, wezzles :rofl:

I call it "Quality Control" not gluttony. :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

you saying my info is shit??? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Emz don't worry about it. It stings as it goes in but not too horrid.


----------



## Hann12

Mel those photos are so cute and I have to say I think girl too! I can't wait to get mine done now! Happy 26 weeks too! Can't believe we are in single figures! Yay to us! Glad the mid wife appointment went well! My brother doesn't know yours - that really would have been coincidental! 

I think the baby has moved so it's facing my spine as the kicks are much less ptonounced, weird! 
Made it home and am exhausted so going to have lunch then an afternoon nap then maybe a cold lemonade or two with DH by the river. Nice!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann i think my bubs faces my spine A LOT it was in both last nights scan and my 20 week! Doesnt like playing ball for the sonographer! 
Its funny that you Hann and DM think girl, as after last night i have somehow convinced myself its a boy!I dont know why, but im so in love with my baby already i can honestly say i dont mind either way! 
So curious though!!


----------



## MrsWez

For you, DM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plWnm7UpsXk&NR=1


----------



## Doodlepants

:rofl: Wez that's so funny!

All this talk of food would normally be making me hungry..... except I comfort ate my way through a whole tub of chocolate caramel crispy cake bites earlier..... and then threw in a few cookies for good measure :blush: I feel sick! Oh well, it is Friday........


----------



## MrsWez

I'm eating some donut holes from dunkin donuts. 
https://geschmack.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/dd_munchkins.jpg

We are going out for Mexican tonight. :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: wez that's brilliant! Honestly the dramatic chipmunk has amused me and Harry for about half an hour now, not bad for a 5 sec clip!


----------



## DragonMummy

omg wez they look amazing..... er, did you not have enchiladas last night? Are we on a spicy food kick? OMG I could just eat mexican.... might have to make a chilli tonight since we can't go out for dinner with Plague Dragon!


----------



## MrsWez

I think I ate too much. I feel like I'm going hurl. So yummy


----------



## BlueViolet

Today is a lot more relaxed. I was able to catch up on posts with a nice cup of tea. It really helped my sore throat, so now I'm happy. I've been half-watching this show on Bravo called "Pregnant in Heels." Makes me want to reach out and slap the rich bitches. LOL I don't know where they found these women. It's like watching a train wreck. I can't stop watching, even though it's complete trash TV. 

SB, great bump pics! 

Tor, I'm with you on the bellybutton issue. Mine is shallower, but still not close to popping out. 

Hann, I'm glad you had a good time at the concert! :) Lemonade by the river sounds wonderful. Enjoy!

Doodle, hope your dog gets better soon! It's awful when they're not feeling good. My puppy had semi-solid poop this morning and I was thrilled that he's getting back on track. I know...TMI. He was a trooper at the vet even when he got a huge injection, so I'm proud of him. 

Mel, great pictures! So cute :) Also, glad your MW appt. went well. I'm in a happy mood too. We have to enjoy it while it lasts. I want to steal your chocolate cake. Yum!

Clarea, it does sound like you should buy some cute summer dresses to cheer you up. You're not fat; you're pregnant and beautiful and should show it off! 

DM, your cake hallucination cracks me up. I often envision chocolate cupcakes. Yesterday I picked up a gigantic death by chocolate cupcake. I'm looking forward to devouring it today. I also enjoyed hearing about your breakfast. LOL 

Wez, that cat video is so funny! All this thought of junk food makes me think that the cupcake in my fridge needs to get in my belly now :)


----------



## Starry Night

Oooh, those donut holes look like Tim Hortons' Timbits! I want some!! But it is time for lunch and I'm having hamburger.

I'm so stinkin' starving so I won't stick around much before chowing down. Just wanted to say I had my scan today and have gotten a clean bill of health!!! Baby is perfect, everything is perfect and I no longer need to go back to see the specialist. Baby is measuring in the 97th percentile so he's gonna be BIG! lol I am to have a scan every 3 weeks the rest of the pregnancy but that's just to make sure things are OK. And we got the all-clear to DTD again. woo hoo!


----------



## MrsWez

Awesome news Starry. I have to go every 2 weeks until 32 weeks then I have to go every week. Yuck. He always checks my cervix which is not comfortable. I think he's look for cavities instead of my cervical stitch.


----------



## Hann12

That's amazing news starry! 

Wez - loving the look of the doughnuts! 

In the pub in a lovely beer garden, about to have some BBQ. I love warm weather it's the best. 
So pleased everyone is in a good mood and 
Clare - hope you got some nice maternity clothes.


----------



## Britt11

awesome pics Melissa, what a sweetie. Do you know what you are having?
MrsWez- I love that utube video its so cute, makes me laugh

sorry I cant catch up with everyone but sounds like we are all coming up to GD tests ect...I had mine last week and never got a call so I am assuming all is good :thumbup:

here is a picture of my little monkey. We got the 4D as well but she wasnt really wanting the pics, so she hid with her hands and feet. We did manage to see her face a little bit, ahh what a sweetheart :cloud9: she has DH's nice full lips it seems. Also she has her hands and legs around her face she doesnt really have a pear shaped head ha ha

hope all you Beach bumps are well
:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







baby pouty lips 2.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 6









baby girl resting 2.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4









hands under chin 4, cute.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 5









babygirl with arms around 3.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4









babygirl with hands under chin 7.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Doodlepants

Britt she's SUCH a cutie! Congratulations :)
xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

Anyone here gotten a Rhogam shot? I have to get one next week along with my glucose test, not sure what to expect (though I heard that it's taken on the butt! :blush: )

Also need to interview and decide on a pediatrician within the next two weeks, get another iron test, and sign off on a bunch of papers for my birth center delivery and tour the birth center. Third trimester seems to come with lots of homework, all within a short period of time! I'm also seeing a midwife every two weeks now, seems like it's all coming to a close too soon! I'm getting so nervous!


----------



## Hann12

Britt she is gorgeous! You must be so happy!


----------



## Hann12

Sorry SB I have never even heard of the shot!


----------



## SugarBeth

Hann12 said:


> Sorry SB I have never even heard of the shot!

It's because I'm a negative blood and my baby might be a positive. Rhogam gives me the temporary RH factor. If Katie is a positive, she'll change how my blood is and then my blood could fight off other babies that take on my blood type, from what I understand. I didn't even know I was a negative until this last doctor appointment! I may need them for every future pregnancy as well, so I'm wondering what it's like.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

SugarBeth said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry SB I have never even heard of the shot!
> 
> It's because I'm a negative blood and my baby might be a positive. Rhogam gives me the temporary RH factor. If Katie is a positive, she'll change how my blood is and then my blood could fight off other babies that take on my blood type, from what I understand. I didn't even know I was a negative until this last doctor appointment! I may need them for every future pregnancy as well, so I'm wondering what it's like.Click to expand...

This sounds like the Anti-D Injection I had this morning.

I am O Rhesus Negitive and if Jake is Rhesus Positive I have to have another injection otherwise I can have problems with furture pregnancies.


----------



## melissasbump

Britt Thanks :)
We are staying yellow! although dont quite know how we have managed it!

Your pics are lovely too, what a cutie!! :)

Sorry SB Id never heard of it either! :wacko:

Wez, I WANT THOSE DONUTS!!

Starry, great news you must be pleased!! :happydance:

Hann, soundsl like you had a lovely afternoon!


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> omg wez they look amazing..... er, did you not have enchiladas last night? Are we on a spicy food kick? OMG I could just eat mexican.... might have to make a chilli tonight since we can't go out for dinner with Plague Dragon!

I can't believe you noticed. I'm craving spicy for some reason. :haha:


----------



## SugarBeth

Sofiekirsten said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry SB I have never even heard of the shot!
> 
> It's because I'm a negative blood and my baby might be a positive. Rhogam gives me the temporary RH factor. If Katie is a positive, she'll change how my blood is and then my blood could fight off other babies that take on my blood type, from what I understand. I didn't even know I was a negative until this last doctor appointment! I may need them for every future pregnancy as well, so I'm wondering what it's like.Click to expand...
> 
> This sounds like the Anti-D Injection I had this morning.
> 
> I am O Rhesus Negitive and if Jake is Rhesus Positive I have to have another injection otherwise I can have problems with furture pregnancies.Click to expand...

 Yep, that sounds like the same thing! Where was your injection site, (do they still do it in the butt area?) and were there any side-affects afterwards?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

SugarBeth said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry SB I have never even heard of the shot!
> 
> It's because I'm a negative blood and my baby might be a positive. Rhogam gives me the temporary RH factor. If Katie is a positive, she'll change how my blood is and then my blood could fight off other babies that take on my blood type, from what I understand. I didn't even know I was a negative until this last doctor appointment! I may need them for every future pregnancy as well, so I'm wondering what it's like.Click to expand...
> 
> This sounds like the Anti-D Injection I had this morning.
> 
> I am O Rhesus Negitive and if Jake is Rhesus Positive I have to have another injection otherwise I can have problems with furture pregnancies.Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, that sounds like the same thing! Where was your injection site, (do they still do it in the butt area?) and were there any side-affects afterwards?Click to expand...

They did it in the muscle near my sholder on my left arm. They might do it in your butt area but my hospital don't. I just got a dead arm and felt tierd but other than that I felt fine.

They will tell you to wait for 10 mins after you have had it done just to make sure you don't have a funny turn but the Anti-D injection is made from Plasma from blood donors so there is very little side effects and quite rare to have any heavy reation

:thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

SB - good luck with the shot. Hope you're not too frightened and that you avoid any nasty side effects.

Mel & Britt - your babies are gorgeous! So pudgy-cheeked and cute!


----------



## MrsWez

okay ladies, here's my 26 week bump

side
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/26weekbump3.jpg
belly side
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/26weekbump2.jpg
front
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/26weekbump.jpg


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Awww MrsWez your bump is so cute!

AFM - Just bought a lovely maternity maxi dress from ebay!

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-ASOS-Mat...es_Women_s_Maternity&var=&hash=item5f77331316

I love it! Just bought some maternity jeans aswell that go over your bump!

Just had to get DH to buy me another bra 36E! Jesus I will need scaffolding to hold my boobs up soon so I have gone from a 32C to a 36E! :blush:


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks SK, that dress is super cute. I'm short and busty (38E) and maxi's work great for me.


----------



## BlueViolet

Britt, beautiful pictures! :) 

Starry, glad all is well with the baby and that you don't need to see the specialist anymore. That's such great news. Are you and your husband planning a romantic outing? wink wink 

SK, beautiful dress! 

Wez, great bump :) 

My husband finally finished painting the bathroom. YEY! I think he got tired of having to use the one in our bedroom instead of the main one. Personally, I've been getting a little workout with the extra walk because I go to the bathroom so often.


----------



## DragonMummy

evening all. I have read everything but can't remember any of it except Wez's truly magnifique pair of waps. Nice rack!

Am cocked off tonight with DH. (see journal for full rant) am sick of being boring and invisible. Sigh.... Just as well I am so very attractive to the opposite sex at the moment as i am starting to seriously understand why women have affairs! At the moment I am only going to attract someone with quite serious fetish issues.... May have to lay that plan to rest and just concentrate on being a mummy for now. Cos I don't really feel like a wife :cry:


----------



## Tor81

Hann, Kylie sounds fab, glad you enjoyed yourself. And so sweet on your brother to buy baby at outfit with his own picture on! I'm v jealous of your afternoon in the pub, the weather is ace.

Mel, OMG I'm loving those pictures, how gorgeous! I think I'm swaying so just got to convince DH.

Doodle. :hugs: for Shelby

Clare, you've definitely got am excuse to buy a few nice summary clothes, you're gonna need some to get through the next few months, don't forget you won't get straight back into your normal clothes straight away.

BV, glad your puppy is getting better :)

Starry, great that your scan went well, and you've got a clean bill of health!

Wez, those doughnuts look yummy, did you eat them all?! And great bump girl!

Britt, your scan pics are fab too, she looks so cute & peaceful. :)

All is well with me, will provide update in morning.

xx


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> evening all. I have read everything but can't remember any of it except Wez's truly magnifique pair of waps. Nice rack!
> 
> Am cocked off tonight with DH. (see journal for full rant) am sick of being boring and invisible. Sigh.... Just as well I am so very attractive to the opposite sex at the moment as i am starting to seriously understand why women have affairs! At the moment I am only going to attract someone with quite serious fetish issues.... May have to lay that plan to rest and just concentrate on being a mummy for now. Cos I don't really feel like a wife :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

ahh DM, try to not let that get you down. My DH is not well (long story but his body seems to be falling apart) and we have barely BD since I got pregnant- I am frustrated but have basically given up.

SK- my goodness you went from 32c to a 38E?? wow!!!! I was a 34C and I think I might be a 38D now, I need to go out this weekend and buy yet another bra:dohh:

oh and thanks for the sweet comments on the pics of my LO
hugs,


----------



## Starry Night

No romantic weekend just yet. Have family stuff booked for the WHOLE TIME. Dh and I tried to celebrate the news today but the whole experience was so awkward and painful that it made me feel like a virgin all over again. My bump was the one huge giveaway that I'm not. :haha: Needless to say, the experience was a bust. Felt rather bummed but we'll try again when we can.

DM -- :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Morning girls! 

Spent a whole day yesterday without posting, wow.I was in the office and too busy. I was reading on my phone though!

Currently watching Bringing Home Baby with a cuppa tea, that's what saturday mornings are all about! Going to head out to the shops later to pick up some summery clothes. I am having trouble finding summer clothes for work (my office wear is smart) - any ideas anyone? 

Still feeling incredibly snotty and bunged up, plus the hayfever doesn't help, but aside from that just happy the weather's nice and it's saturday :) 

Hann and Mel - so excited to meet up tomorrow! The weather looks HOT HOT HOT. If anyone else is around, we're meeting in Covent Garden at 1pm tmrw. 

Mel & Britt - beautiful scan pictures, I can't believe how adorable the babies look, it must be so lovely to see them squirming around in there :cloud9: I really thought about doing a 4d but DH and I decided we wanted a surprise on what the baby looks like. It does look fun though!

Sof - love the maxi dress! 

DM - have you booked your GTT test yet?? If not, GET ON WITH IT WOMAN!!! :kiss:

Starry - so pleased that everything went ok with your check up! I had exactly the same experience when DH and I did the deed a few weeks ago, it was painful and i felt like i was losing my virginity all over again. The weirdest thing ever. We did manage it in the end but it wasn't 'normal'. 

Doods sorry about Shelby - how's she feeling today? Poor little pup. xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. DH is busying himself building Harrys new furniture so I decided to be a good little wifey and make us all a sausage sandwich and a cup of tea. About half way through cooking the sausages, MAJOR hunger kicked in! I started heaving all over the place. Managed to stop it by eating a yogurt but still feeling tres nauseous. Not pleased.

Britt I think I forgot to say yesterday but your little girl is beautiful. She's got a lovely little face! Very sweet. x


----------



## mummySS

Ok, if any of you have a few moments today, I need some help choosing a change bag! Which do you like best? (it's going to be a birthday pressie so anything under £100 is fine). 

https://www.johnlewis.com/231108669/Product.aspx 

https://www.thatcuteage.com/p3093-Babymel-Amanda-Printed-Black-White-Floral?src=gBase 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RADLEY-GREY-...329289020?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags#ht_772wt_829 

https://www.thatcuteage.com/p1959-Skip-Hop-Dash-Deluxe-Cherry-Bloom 

Thanks :flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

I love the storksak but white is a huuuge nono.... will be dragged everywhere so will be filthy in about an hour! Not so keen on the Radders - looks weirdly cheap for them, but maybe better in the flesh as it were. And pattern wise I like the last one.


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG just been VIOLENTLY sick. Fortunately DH didn't hear me so was able to get in the shower before he came into the bathroom to see where I had sprinted off to and didn't see my pissy trousers. It's the violent retching at the end that makes my pelvic floor go. If I could just get it all up in one go I'd be fine!


Harry's bed is looking gorgeous mind you. He's a lucky little Dragon. He wants to go to bed now....


----------



## Sharique42

Hi mummy, I have just got the grey Radley bag & it's lovely:thumbup: I tried it on my pram last night & it looks great, I am so pleased with it:happydance:

Hope this helps x


----------



## DragonMummy

Shar is the pic not doing it justice?


----------



## MrsWez

mummy, I agree with Sharique!!

DM, looks like your kindess wasn't so kind to you. My DH finds it ridiculously funny when I wee myself. He's not as amused by my vomiting. I hope your day gets better.


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez - The worst bit was, cos i tried desperately to get rid of the nausea by eating, the first thing i grabbed in the fridge was a black cherry yogurt. OMG bright purple..... noone wants to see that!!! My DH gets faintly disturbed when I pee myself. Not surprised really. I never did with Harry but then I was never this sick with Harry! Even though the majority stopped 11 weeks ago, I am still chucking up a few times a month. STOP IT NOW!!!!


----------



## MrsWez

I'm still gettting sick at least once a week. *sigh* It's better than it was but still it's annoying. 

Black cherry yogurt?! ewww! I got sick on grape jello (jelly to the UK) and orange juice once. Yuck.


----------



## DragonMummy

oh christ, i bet that looked lovely on the way back up!


----------



## mummySS

Cheers ladies, DM i also wondered the same about the radley bag, so it's good to know you have it Sharique and it looks good in the flesh! 

Oh god DM that vomming episode sounds horrendous! Anything purple is not good. It's horrible isn't is, when you think you're done with the puking and then it rears its ugly head again. :(


----------



## MrsWez

Like something Van Gough would have painted. :wacko: So glad that was a one time occurance. I'm feeling good today, just really tired. DH was up last night playing Angry Birds on his phone and then wanted some loving. My sex drive being what it is... well you can guess the rest. :bunny:


----------



## DragonMummy

HURRAH!!!! Well at least SOMEONE is getting some! I didn't realise Angry Birds was such an aphrodisiac. Should I confiscate my HTC from Harry?

I think Minxy Tiger has tipped back the wrong way as I am getting a FLURRY of activity near my cervix. Either that or its her hands and she is playing some air bongo in there....


----------



## DragonMummy

literally i pressed post reply and i start getting little feetsies popping out of the top of my bump. Air bongo it is then!!! Either that or she's gonna be sodding fluent at makaton when she comes out!


----------



## Starry Night

Ugh, those vomit stories sound so horrid!! I'm such a wuss when it comes to vomiting. I've had loads of nausea but only have vomited once so far. So I'm not sure how DH would handle multiple bouts of vomiting. When I genuinely get sick with a bug he seems to pity me. He's a pretty good nurse-maid. But he does think the idea of a pregnant lady weeing herself is hilarious. Ah well. I think he's one of those men who gets turned on by a pregnant lady. I'm not sure. Half the time I think he's just trying to avoid getting into trouble. LOL I am a bit of a hormonal maniac....

I really hope the vomiting goes away for everyone.

mel - I personally love the white bag but DM does have a point about it getting dirty right away. I also liked the last one.


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> HURRAH!!!! Well at least SOMEONE is getting some! I didn't realise Angry Birds was such an aphrodisiac

Me neither. :haha: Anyway I love my Evo 4G. I can't live without it. 

Starry, glad you have a sympathetic hubby.


----------



## Starry Night

I truly feel blessed to have him. I try to tell him often too. He doesn't get why his friends stop trying to impress their wives or help them out after a certain amount of time of marriage. Like, my brother tried to make my SiL cry while pregnant because he thought her out of control hormones were funny. Luckily for him, my SiL likes him for his, uh, wacky humour. So it all works out, I guess. I wouldn't stand for it, of course! (PS. I adore my brother and we get on famously but there are certain qualities I wouldn't want in an OH)


----------



## MrsWez

Starry Night said:


> I truly feel blessed to have him. I try to tell him often too. He doesn't get why his friends stop trying to impress their wives or help them out after a certain amount of time of marriage. Like, my brother tried to make my SiL cry while pregnant because he thought her out of control hormones were funny. Luckily for him, my SiL likes him for his, uh, wacky humour. So it all works out, I guess. I wouldn't stand for it, of course! (PS. I adore my brother and we get on famously but there are certain qualities I wouldn't want in an OH)

I feel the same way about my DH. I tell him everyday how much I love and appreciate him. He truly is my best friend. :cloud9:


----------



## Doodlepants

Mummy I like the one on the bottom of the list best, they are all lovely though!

Quick question for anyone who saw the buggy pics- did the yellow look horrible? They have yellow in stock and I don't know whether to get that or wait until May and get the red or blue?.....

x


----------



## MrsWez

I love the yellow one doodle. My only concern would be that it would show dirt quickly.


----------



## DragonMummy

doods its only another month. then you can get the one you really want! personally I would go with the blue over the red as she will be wearing a lot of pink. the blue will complement it whereas the red will just clash horribly!


----------



## Doodlepants

That was my worry too...... I think I'll probably go with the red....or the blue!


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh I don't know!! I like the blue but want something bright..... I'm waiting to see if I can get another set of fabrics, I won't hear until next week.... I might get red and blue.... I can't make my blinking mind up!


----------



## Starry Night

If only our babies knew the troubles we went through for them. Never mind labour -- we buy them all sorts of fancy things and spend hours and hours researching, thinking, doubting and agonizing over colours and patterns and brands. I was joking with a friend that in the olden days all babies wore the same things and how boring the showers would have been but how much easier! Having a baby? Boy or girl? Doesn't matter! You're getting a stack of white baby dresses and bonnets and booties. You're using the crib 5 generations have slept in, you're giving him your grandfather's rattle and his aunt's quilt.


----------



## DragonMummy

mine's grey..... but i have a very lovely (and 'spensive) m&p gingerbread blanket to brighten it up!


----------



## DragonMummy

i remember a few weeks ago there was a thread on preg club where the op was outraged that her MIL had given her the family heirloom crib and took it as an insult that she couldn't afford to buy one herself and was appalled that anyone thought she would put HER baby in a skanky old crib that 3 generations had slept in.

I felt compelled to gently point out that she might just have missed the point of the gesture :dohh:


----------



## Doodlepants

DM Is it the stripy one? We're getting that I love it!

I am sooo tired! I have worn myself out with all of this colour deciding! Meh.... I think I want the red..... with blue spare covers....... decision made.
x


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah the gingerbread. gorgeous.... we have the gingerbread moses basket too.


----------



## Starry Night

An heirloom is definitely worth holding onto! If money wasn't the issue it could have easily been refurbished to meet today's safety standards. Ah well.

For my wedding my grandmother had given me a pillow case she hand-embroidered way back when she was a 10 year old girl (it's actually really well done). She had held onto it all these years and of all her children, grandchildren and great-grandchildren she gave it to me. Even though it looks fragile and doesn't match anything I own so won't use it, the gesture had me in tears. It's safely stowed in one of my dresser drawers and I plan on passing it down to one of my daughters should I ever have one.


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh starry that's really nice!

Martyn's mowing the lawn woohoo! Hopefully he'll be cleaning the BBQ up next!

Anyone up to anything exciting this weekend? You know, besides listening to me moaning about my pushchair?! :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> i remember a few weeks ago there was a thread on preg club where the op was outraged that her MIL had given her the family heirloom crib and took it as an insult that she couldn't afford to buy one herself and was appalled that anyone thought she would put HER baby in a skanky old crib that 3 generations had slept in.
> 
> I felt compelled to gently point out that she might just have missed the point of the gesture :dohh:

Agreed. Even if you don't like the crib you can say thank you for your thoughtfulness and the kind gesture. My mother in law gave me my DH's stuffed owl that he had when he was a baby. It's beat up, old and mangled but I love that my son will have it. DH still calls it Owly. :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

I have loads of family things this weekend. Dh got me out of helping with his parents' garage sale. But tonight my extended family is throwing a farewell party for me and Dh (less than 2 weeks till we go...eeks) and tomorrow my in-laws are hosting an extended family birthday party for my MiL.


----------



## BlueViolet

Mummy, I think first bag is the most stylish, but it might not hold up against stains. I registered for the last one (the skip hop) because of all the pockets and the good reviews. I think it will be nice and functional. I wanted a pretty print like the one you picked out, but my husband said he won't carry it around, so boring grey it is... 

Doodle, you're so funny with the color dilemma. I am a huge fan of red. For some reason wearing it or having it around makes me happy. Even with this, I seriously gave some thought to the mocha color they had in the store: 

https://www.amazon.com/Orbit-Baby-I...=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1302361361&sr=1-16

DM, sorry to hear you got so sick. Your body needs to realize you're in the third trimester and cut you some slack. 

Starry, sorry to hear your romantic evening didn't turn out quite like what you thought. This might sound a bit personal, but did you make sure to warm up the oven first? Lubrication also helps :blush:

My husband needs to wake up soon because I'm hungry. We were going to go out to a diner for brunch. He had a long work week, so I'm letting him sleep, but I'm very tempted to send the dog to the bedroom to wake him up. He never gets angry with the fuzzy snout that nudges him :)


----------



## Starry Night

LOL. The oven was definitely preheated. I never O through intercourse but I do normally enjoy it. It just hurt so badly that DH couldn't finish. And it hurts me because I feel like I failed him. :( I also get allergic reactions to lube (even water based) but I may have to suffer through that until I get used to it again. This is WAY tmi but I usually don't need lube as my body supplies its own. ha ha


----------



## DragonMummy

oh Starry that's lovely!!!

My auntie has been knocking out knitted cardigans at a rate of knots for Sophie. Am getting to the point where I am having to issue colour requests to ensure they all get worn!


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry could you guys not use "alternative" methods? Oral or hands?


----------



## DragonMummy

Not the same though is it?


----------



## MrsWez

Starry, the issue we seem to have is my cervical stitch. It's been interesting finding what positions are enjoyable for both of us. Sometimes we can't go all the way and he has to find his own way. I hope you find a more enjoyable solution. :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods today I am mostly doing laundry (although we did have a lovely pick-er-nick in the garden) and tomorrow I am working! Hurrah!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DH has given up with sex....He just 'politley' suggests a wank! (sorry for being crude)

Feel like I am 16 again!


----------



## Blue_bear

Hey guys, sorry i havent caught up have had a quick read trhrough though.

Hope your all feeling well and that you've had a good few days in the nice weather uk girls!

Ive not been up to much, worked last night and today. Was kept awake with my back killing last night so will hopefully be too tired to care tonight! Having said that i think hubby was hinting for a bit of 'us' time but it sounds like were all in the same boat there! Lol.

xx


----------



## Starry Night

DragonMummy said:


> *oh Starry that's lovely!!!*
> 
> My auntie has been knocking out knitted cardigans at a rate of knots for Sophie. Am getting to the point where I am having to issue colour requests to ensure they all get worn!

At first I thought you were referring to my body making it's own lube....:rofl:


We have been using alternative methods once my bleeding had stopped early in the second trimester so it is satisfactory but yeah...not the same. Even though we always have used other methods when it's "my turn" I still miss the intimacy of BD'ing. I'm sure we'll get it. I hope we do....it will be awhile after baby is here before it will be comfortable again.


----------



## Sharique42

DragonMummy said:


> Shar is the pic not doing it justice?

I don't think the picture does the bag justice, I agree as it doesn't have much leather on it it's not typical Radley, but still very good quality, looks great & hopefully practical. :thumbup:


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all, spent a lovely day in friends garden having drinks, lunch and playing with the girls, OH then picked the winner on the national so its all good! 
Just chilling out now, so tired! xx

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Sharique42 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Shar is the pic not doing it justice?
> 
> I don't think the picture does the bag justice, I agree as it doesn't have much leather on it it's not typical Radley, but still very good quality, looks great & hopefully practical. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oooh then go for the Radders, definately. I like the second design they have on the pics on that listing too.... 

Mel sounds like a lovely day - good on your DH!

AFM - been far too busy and just typed everything out then my laptop died. Cock. But H has his new bed and I have moved everything out of his drawers into the built in drawers which are massive! Here he is in his Doctor Who room. Probably 85% done.....

Testing out the new mattress

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0040.jpg

Showing off my Doctor Who curtains

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0043.jpg

Testing out my new drawers

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0044.jpg

Cuddled up with Doggy. Check out the gorgeous sparkly wall behind!

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0045.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Gorgeous photos DM!

Haven't been on today as spent the say at my SIL and BIL's having a bbq and sitting out in the garden.

Mel and mummy - I have sunburnt myself and have stupid stripes so you can laugh at me tomorrow! Looking forward to seeing you.

Mummy - like the bags, not sure which is my favourite, I might try and get mine before we meet tomorrow but I'll decide in the morning, it depends whether I can be bothered to navigate the tubes! 

Sorry I haven't properly caught up with everyone.
BB - hope your back is feeling better later, hopefully the tiredness will see you through the night.

Will catch up properly asap :)


----------



## DragonMummy

little fucker is refusing to sleep in the bloody bed now...... AAARRGGHHHHHH!!!


----------



## MrsWez

hehehe, Dragon is being naughty. Cute pics by the way. 

Hann and Mel, glad you are having relaxing days. 

:rofl: at SK

AFM, I'm relaxing at home. My lower back is killing me but I plan on taking a nice hot bath after dinner. I'm craving pasta.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey all, glad you're enjoying the weather. Today was beautiful here too. It finally feels like spring. I finally got to wear my cute flip flops out to lunch and then I did some gardening. I should probably take some pictures before the deer get them later as a midnight snack. I was in a hurry, so I didn't check to make sure I got plants that deer don't like. Maybe I'll invest in some lavender later. 

I can't believe I'm hungry for dinner already. I had a late lunch consisting of: 2 blueberry pancakes, 2 eggs, 1 piece of raisin toast, ham, home fries, and decaf coffee. I can't believe I stuffed myself so silly. My stomach wasn't happy with my afterwards. I'm a regular piggy nowadays. My only self restraint of the day is not ordering the apple pie. Am I still thinking about it? YES! :dohh:

Starry, don't give up. I'm sure you'll be able to enjoy yourself more soon enough. Practice makes perfect :) 

DM, great photos of Harry and his new room. Too bad he doesn't want to sleep there. Maybe he's having a tough time with the change. Do you think some bribery might work?


----------



## DragonMummy

SUCCESS!!!!!

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0050.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

I chose blackmail over bribery. Told him that if he didn't want to sleep in it then we'd have to send it back to the shop..... :rofl: bad mummy!!!


----------



## BlueViolet

LOL, that's a good one, DM. I will have to put that idea on the shelf for when I need it one day. 

Here are the pictures with my latest garden efforts. The barrels were leftover from the old owner. Next I'll have to fill the window boxes for the shed. I would also love a vegetable garden, but that's going to be a lot of bending over, which might be uncomfortable at the moment to say the least. I haven't perfected the squat and bend very well. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







flowers.jpg
File size: 70.9 KB
Views: 1









flowers2.jpg
File size: 68.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DragonMummy

ooooh gorgeous! I've just found a couple of wall baskets next to the house. I think I might plant them and fawn over them..... Then inevitably kill them of course!


----------



## Tor81

MummySS, what's Bringing Home Baby? Good luck with the summer clothes shopping, please let me know if you find any workwear. And for the bag, personally I like the Radley one, it's different to the one they have in the shop.

Doodle, glad you managed to make your colour decision!

Mel & Hann, sounds like you've both had a lovely Saturday, great way to spend it.

DM, H's room looks fab, and great that he's feeling better. Are you a plant killer too? I can't keep any plants alive, although having said that I do have one plant which I bought after my first fertility appointment which is still going after at least 5 near death experiences! Nothing else has survived.*

BV, your lunch sounds amazing, I'm actually considering getting out of bed now and raiding the kitchen!

Hope all the girls meeting up in London tomorrow have a great time, have a drink (coke!) for those of us who can't make it. :)

AFM, had a lovely day, walked along the canal for what felt like a lot of miles, had coke crisps & chocolate at Millennium Point, saw Jo Frost (Supernanny) in the bullring, bought baby stuff from Boots and maternity wear at Mothercare, dinner at WagaMammas and then home to watch a DVD! Worn out now though so hoping for a good nights sleep.*

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/untitled-8.jpg

I am ashamed.


I would also like to clarify this is not everything. This is just her outfits in 0-3 and 3-6 months. I have a whole laundry basket full of newborn stuff. I have a storage basket full of vests, babygrows, socks, shoes and HAIR CLIPS. FFS what if she's bald? Will have to blue tack them to her head.....


----------



## Starry Night

BV - gorgeous flower arrangements! 

DM - my friend bought a white headband for her daughter and a bunch of ribbons and bows on clips so all she needs to do is unclip the bow and change it for another for a whole new look. (her daughter is a year and is just starting to grow some hair) Glad that H is enjoying his new bed...even if it took some coercion. He seems happy enough. lol 

Tor - glad you got to take advantage of the weather. We had a gorgeous day over here too so I made DH take me to a couple of my favourite haunts as who knows when I'll see them again once we move.


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone! 

DM - well done on success of getting dragon to bed! Good work! 

Tor - sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday! What did you buy from mothercare? 

My sunburn looks ridiculous this morning. So annoying!! I never learn. 
Looking forward to the meet up later, just preparing got it by having a bacon sandwich mmm. 
Another lovely day today so hope everyone enjoys the sunshine and doesn't fo the typical British and Hannah mistake of getting burnt! :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Why is the weather always so nice when i have to work indoors all day!! I am going to cook! Lol.

Hope you guys meeting up have a nice day xx


----------



## mummySS

Morning! Suppose I'd better drag myself outta bed if I'm to get ready on time to meet you girls!

DM, I am loving dragon's room! How did it go overnight?? 

Tor, bringing home baby is one of those cheesy Discovery Home & Health programmes about people bringing home babies from hospital. I can't get enough of those shows atm!

Thanks for all your comments about the bags ladies. I'm now torn between the radley and the skip hop dash. Oh decisions...

Doods, if I were you I'd hang on the the pram colour you really want.

Right best get moving... Xx


----------



## mummySS

Ps Tor - where do you live in brum? I went to Uni there and loved it! I left uni before they revamped the bullring but I've been back since and it's awesome. x


----------



## DragonMummy

morning all. am at work and seem to be operating some kind of out of hours service for the local Councils. No we will NOT send a police officer out to look at your local litter problem! Don't these people read the newspapers? We don't exactly have coppers spilling out of police stations with nothing to do!

When I left at 0715, Dragon was still asleep in his lovely new bed so hopefully we have success. We shall see tonight. 

Am now on a crutch for my spd. Actually seems to be helping. Hooray!


----------



## Hann12

Great news on the crutch if that's helping and that dragon had slept well. Not so good about work though. 
And you too BB - we will miss you guys today. 

On the train now so London town here I come! :)


----------



## MrsWez

DM, sorry your job is frustrating, I hope H stays in his bed and I'm glad the crutch is helping. I'm getting calls this morning of people complaining about the weather. It rains in every other city in the world why would this one be any different?! 

mummyss, I love bringing home baby. It's really cheesy but so cute! 

AFM, I went through Jonathan's clothes and he has an entire dresser full. Poor guy will be in neutral for a while. LOL. We'll get plenty blue before he's born I'm sure. And we installed the car seat for the first time. It didn't go so well. :(


----------



## DragonMummy

Mich what exactly are they expecting you do to about it? :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Mich what exactly are they expecting you do to about it? :rofl:

IDK, but if I could change the weather, do you think I'd be working at Marriott? :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

HELL no!


----------



## MrsWez

I'd be on a tropical island with my mansion and servants. *sigh* Instead, I'm sitting in an office staring at the rain. :(


----------



## Hann12

Hey so we had a nice lunch in covent garden. I can officially report that bump wise we all were a pretty similar size and it was nice to catch up a compare bumps and stories! That's my opinion though - the others might be on later saying how terrible it was!!
On the tube home now. So glad I don't have to do this again tomorrow for work!

Hope everyone us having a nice afternoon :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, glad you guys had a great time at lunch. 

Jill, I say we pick a day to visit Wez by the beach. Now Wez, if it rains, we expect you to make it nice and sunny :) :haha: 

Well, I don't think I can travel that far at the moment, but later in the month we'll be visiting my parents in Reading. Jill, I can send you a text if we're not busy the entire time. 

It's still beautiful outside. It's about 50F, which here is quite warm for this time of the year. I should convince my husband to go out for a hike or something. Originally we were going to go to the mall and then to a movie. We're thinking about seeing Hanna. Has anyone seen it? It looks like a decent action flick, but it's tough to know just based on a preview.


----------



## MrsWez

Anything for you, BV!! Just ignore the naked pregnant woman doing the sunshine dance on the beach.


----------



## BlueViolet

Haha :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Hiya just on my way home from meeting the gals. Haha not just you Hann I thought it was lovely to meet in person, felt like meeting up with old friends as we know each other so well already :)

Picked up a couple of good work tops from Gap on Oxford street too (which btw was a mare - 25 mn wait just for the dressing room...). Topshop was mega disappointing tho!

I'd love to go and visit Wez on the beach too :)


----------



## melissasbump

Hannah and Simmy was lovely meeting you today! Felt like ive known you ages now!

Hope everyone else has had/is having a good day!

Whilst i was out my lovely OH managed to finish the greenhouse and dig a flowerbed out for me, so next weekend i will be spending planting tomatos, raspberrys, strawberries, peppers and whatever else i can think of!! Im turning into my mother! lol :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi! 

Glad you guys who met up had a good time :)

Holly had a Birthday party to go to this afternoon which was nice, I am officially loving the sun and we have decided to get new garden furniture next week! :) Our's is looking a bit tatty now and I'm hoping for a long summer...

DM- Harry is soo adorable! Even with the pox!

BV- I have ordered the red and am waiting to see if I can get spare blue covers for it too :) The orbit looks really cool! Does it last for quite a while too?

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh glad you all had a nice time at lunch. Am a bit jealous I couldn't make it but I am on crutches now with my SPD so quite frankly it was a good decision! :hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

Also glad you had a nice meetup, sorry i couldnt make it but would have most definately got lost!

Just been out to get maccys, all i wanted was a mcflurry and they had run out! Made do with mint choc chip from tesco, was quite nice actually!

DM - Sorry to hear your on crutches but they way my back feels im not sure i will be far behind you!

Ive only got one week at work left and after a quite managable week with nice short shifts ive been out on long shifts next week! Think i might just struggle it out though as it is my last few days. Worse case if i am struggling, i will just call in sick! Not going to waste my time worrying about it anymore.


----------



## DragonMummy

yep! fuck 'em.

I have the opposite problem. theyre bloody mollycoddling me! I only work 6 hour shifts and theyre sending me out for breaks every hour or so! I feel like a big fraud. Although my pelvis is completely fucked now. The minute I get to 36 weeks a strict regime of sex, pineapple and raspberry leaf tea is kicking in.....


----------



## emzeebob

DragonMummy said:


> yep! fuck 'em.
> 
> 36weeks a strict regime of sex, pineapple and raspberry leaf tea is kicking in.....

im allergic to pineapple so ive got to find an alternative lol


----------



## Aaisrie

I just did my first load of washing with my homemade washing powder!! All proud and happy... I get happy at the stupidest things!!! Everything smells fresh and non-chemically... I love eco-friendliness!!!


----------



## mummySS

Sorry to hear about the crutches DM... Bet it's the cue for lots more piss taking from your work colleagues? Or are they all being very PC about it? 

Eve - sounds interesting! what goes into homemade washing powder?


----------



## Aaisrie

I did a blog post about the making of it and the recipe I used although I didn't add the essential oil because I wanted to see how it worked without. I even put in a 5day old urine smelly [ammonia nearly knocked me out!] cloth nappy and I stuck the nappy round my face when it was finished and it smells clean... not fragranced just CLEAN... you know like line fresh without being on the line LOL I used a borax substitute rather than borax as well but I mentioned that in the post too :]

https://bloomingperfect.wordpress.com/2011/04/10/somewhat-crunchy/


----------



## mummySS

ooh impressive! I cannot imagine having the patience to grate soap into flakes, so kudos to you! Nice blog btw. 

x


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks :] I thought it was gonna be hard work but it really wasn't I did it while I watched tv and grated 4 bars without even realising!! You can buy soap flakes to use instead but I just couldn't find any but I can honestly say I found it easier than grating cheese!! I think because it didn't crumble like cheese as it got smaller and grated a lot smoother.


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodle, glad you made a decision on the stroller color. It will be handy to have the extra covers. There are so many gadgets you can purchase nowadays. I'm debating on the protective rain gear. We don't have the orbit yet. My in-laws said they would purchase it. I'm waiting for a 10% off completion coupon from our Amazon registry, which we won't get until June 6th, but I figured that since we have the car seat, we can wait a little for the stroller even if the baby is born early. The reviews on-line say that it's sturdy. I sure hope it will last. It is made with aircraft quality aluminum, so it's nice and light. We also loved the way it maneuvers, so I hope it's a good investment. We're also getting the bassinet, which comes with the stand, so it will be handy for traveling. I can't wait to get it and do a proper test drive with the baby :)


----------



## Tor81

DM, wow that is a lot of clothes, but a girl can of course never have enough clothes & accessories!

Hann, from Mothercare I bought a white skirt and a lovey summery dress, they were both in the sale and buy one get one free so got both for £19, also bought a very cute cuddly pony with horsey sound effects. :)

BB, hope it wasn't too hot in the kitchen today, rubbish that you had to work today, do you have time off tomorrow?

MummySS, wish I had Discovery channel now, that program sounds just like the kind of thing I'd enjoy watching at the moment. We live right in Birmingham City Centre, in The Mailbox. I'd never even visited before moving here so played it safe and bought a flat somewhere we knew would be good!

Wez, what went wrong with fitting the car seat?

BV, did you manage to get out and do something with your DH today? How does the Amazon registry work, do you get 10% off everything?

Glad you London girls had a good time today, where did you go in Coventry Garden?

Doodle, exciting that you're getting new garden furniture, now that we're getting closer to living in a house we're really looking forward to having a garden, & DH is eyeing up those huge gas BBQs you can buy!

Eve, I'm very impressed by your homemade washing powder, I might well give it a go sometime, thanks. :)

AFM, just got home from watching Jimmy Carr at Symphony Hall, he was so funny. I was a bit worried because I don't like that 10 O'Clock Live show but it was much better than that. On the way home DH got a kebab and I had chips, so having a warm milk now before bed. Wish it wasn't work again tomorrow, just 5 days to get thru.

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Wow, it's been an amazing weekend for me!

Yesterday my mom and grandmother surprised me with a little baby shower with loads of beautiful boutique clothing for Katie, and then took me out to eat. My mom and I also went shopping to get a bunch more things that I really needed, which was a lot of fun, and we concluded the night with going to see tv baker Buddy Valastro live (from the Cake Boss and other shows, I love him!). Then today, my husband said that my mother-in-law bought me a few baby gifts and wanted us to come pick them up quick before he went to work. We walked in the door and about 20 people yelled surprise at me - another surprise baby shower! 

I feel so much better about being prepared for Katie now after this weekend, I think I got most of everything I need. There's only a few items I need/want like scratch mittens and a new glider. Katie has so many adorable outfits now, she's going to be one stylish newborn!

I'm so exhausted after such a busy weekend that I unpacked all of the baby things I got and took pictures, but couldn't even begin to put anything away in the nursery or throw some clothing in the washing machine. I'm about to crash!


----------



## BlueViolet

Tor, sounds like you had a great time tonight. We didn't get much of an outdoor outing, but we did go to the mall and did a little shoe shopping. We also took care of more stuff around the house, which left me pretty tired. The Amazon registry gives you 10% off a month before your due date on the remaining items not purchased by other people. I hope it's on everything. I'm banking on it to get a few last minute items. 

SB, that's great that you had two surprise showers. Sounds like you got some nice stuff :)


----------



## stucknthecity

My short version birth story is over in third tri but I'm announcing the arrival of Charles Donley Craig born at 2:50 am 4/4/11 via emergency c section weighing 1.6 lb. He is currently doing very well in the NICU.


----------



## curlew

Morning all

Got back from Disneyland late Saturday night and spent most of yesterday chilling and doing washing as it was such a lovely day.

An extremely tiring holiday on my feet from 8am-8pm in the parks and the weather was sooo hot around 25-26 degrees on Wednesday to Saturday. I had quite swollen ankles, and my fingers swelled up too so I couldn't wear my rings. I was drinking water by the gallon, and think I know every loo in disneyland now lol.

We all had a fantastic time though and we are planning to go back in about 5 years time to take bump with us. Will be much easier to take him round the park when he is not in my stomach lol.

DM - fantastic update of the front page. Thanks

Have read all the other posts and glad to see everyone is getting on okay but sorry to hear some are still feeling poorly with nausea and for those of you with SPD I really sympathise as my pelvis was starting to really ache by friday and that was nothing compared to what some of you are going through.

Loving all the scan piccies. Just before we went off on holiday we booked to have a scan this coming Sunday so DS can see his wee brother, so we are all really looking forward to that. Can't wait to see my wee man again.

Off to work so catch up later.


----------



## Blue_bear

stucknthecity said:


> My short version birth story is over in third tri but I'm announcing the arrival of Charles Donley Craig born at 2:50 am 4/4/11 via emergency c section weighing 1.6 lb. He is currently doing very well in the NICU.

Wow congratulations! Glad he is doing well and your both int he right place to recieve the treatment you need. Keep us updated when you can :) xx


----------



## Clareabell

Stuck - Congrats on the arrival of baby Charles, keep us updated on his progress although sounds like he is a spirited little lad and is going to continue doing brilliantly. :hugs:

BB - Not long until that early mat leave starts now, keep going the end is in sight. :)

DM - Loved the pics of Harry's room and Sophies wardrobe it resembles my little ladies. I have actually had to ban Duncan from buying the girl anymore dresses. He is loving the fact he is getting a daughter. 

Doods - Glad you made a decision in the end. The weather has been fantastic. Im envious of you ordering your new garden furniture. I want some!! 

Eve - I didnt even know that you can make your own washing powder. Your so self sufficent, its great :)

Mel, Hann and Mummy - Glad you had a great time at the meet up :)

Curlew - Glad you had a great time at Disney but I feel for you being on your feet that long. Walking distance swells my feet up now too and its painful. Fab weather though makes parks so much more fun than when its grey and miserable. 

Tor - Glad that you had a good weekend and that you got some good bargains from MC. 

BV - So glad the weather had picked up for youi and you have got rid of that snow.

SB - Sounds like you had a fab time at your baby showers and that baby Katie got very spoilt. 

Wez - You cant talk about the bad weather, you are ruining my sunny image of sea, sand beach and roller bladers. :rofl:

AFM - Had a fairly productive weekend. Spent most of it in the garden making it nice and planting flowers and veg for summer. Unfortunately I seem to be going through another emotional period and the smalliest things get to me. I blame DH, who I currently hate :rolfl: for no reason at all. Sure I will snap out of it soon. DM im with you on trying to evict the mini me at 37 weeks but I am carry lots of fluid (so glad its not a big baby) so im hoping that will make me go. :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww thanks!! I've always been eco minded but moreso since I had Saraya. I always recycle everything I can I separate all my rubbish and try not to waste... My mum always said I was a bit hippy-ish where my sister is the total opposite to me!! I could quite happily walk around barefoot in long dresses made from hemp with no makeup, she wouldn't answer the phone without her makeup on!! LOL

Saraya got her new custom nappy the other day, just put it on her - Starry it's Peter Rabbit!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/IMG_0926.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Stuck - just replied to your other thread but big hugs to you and congratulations on the birth of Charles. He sounds like a precious little fighter and I wish you all the best.

Clare - glad you had a nice weekend, I wish I had a garden to grow veg etc. I actually thought about getting an allotment ha ha but it might be too much work! I'll have to wait for my house one day....

Eve - the washing powder sounds interesting, might have to give that a try (maybe when I've done the quilt! One thing at a time!!)

Hope everyone has a good day at work - not long now BB - you can do it! 

I am hitting oxford street today to buy a changing bag (I hope!). I found a £50 voucher for John lewis that we hadn't spent from our wedding so DH said I can use it towards my bag! Very excited, just hope they have a good range. While I'm over there I might have to pop into mamas and papas too! Very exciting. 
I'll update later on hopefully some purchases!


----------



## sparklexox

Hello girls. How is every1!

A wee update on wots been happing since if been offline!

Still being sick not as bad but still present, Had a 4d scan with two 3d pics & a dvd its amazing isnt it!! It makes it sooo real!! Baby meauring 2weeks bigger baba well over the line of hugeness! My daughter was nearly 9pounds so its no shock ! I see some girls r bothered by spd if be given the crutches and belts they do help. It bloody painfull ouch!! ;(

I hope every1 is keeping well and enjoying being pregnant I sure am regardless of the hugeness & pain! xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Stucknthecity- Congratulations on the birth of baby Charles. I'm off to read all about the birth! I hope you're well xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh Sparkle, you'll have to put your pics up when you can!x


----------



## MrsWez

Stuckinthecity- Congrats on baby Charles, hope he continues to do well and grow strong in the NICU. :hugs:

Sparkle, I'm glad you and baby are still doing well. :thumbup:

Tor, nothing went wrong with the car seat itself, DH and I couldn't agree on what side to put it on and if was strapped in tight enough. DH was being a bit of an asshat. :growlmad:

Ladies, the weather here today is beautiful. You can now remove any doubt of poor weather at the beach. It will be sunny, 80 degrees (27 for those that use celsius) with a slight breeze from the south. :coolio: And I will be enjoying it from my lawn chair this afternoon. Working 7AM to 3PM again. Luckly all the housework is done, I just have to make dinner.


----------



## emzeebob

hugs and prayers to little charlie, :hugs:

i cant believe im in double digits today yay, 99 days to go! :happydance:


----------



## Jenni4

Hi All!! I haven't posted in a while....been trying to keep up with all the posts....i will try to catch up properly after DD goes to bed....but official start of third tri....had to post a pic... :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-04-11 at 17.26 #3.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4









Photo on 2011-04-11 at 17.29.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsWez

Cute Bump, Jenn and your dd is a cutie!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Cool bump pics Jenni! x


----------



## Doodlepants

Aaisrie- Do you have any tips on increasing your milk supply? Is there anything I can do now? Sorry to pick your brains! xx


----------



## Starry Night

Aaisrie - Saraya has extremely good taste. Those are so cute!

Jenni - love the bump!!

Curlew - glad you had a good time even if it was exhausting. I went to Disney World for my honeymoon and it was tiring as a non-pregnant lady.

Stuckinthecity - congrats on the arrival of your wee little man. Sounds like a tough cookie! Hope you get to bring him home as quickly as possible. He sounds like he is in good hands in the meanwhile.

sparkle - I'm happy to see you posting again from time to time. Sounds like the 3d scan went wonderfully. 2 weeks bigger?? Wow. I love solid babies with tons of rolls.

AFM - getting a bit desperate to sell my house and we're discovering we have a negative real estate agent. Not encouraging and definitely not appreciated. :nope: Also, in-laws have been a pain lately. They keep treating us like children who are incompetent and often tell DH the things he does wrong or isn't good at (things he actually is very good at). Now they discovered we don't have anyone coming to visit right after baby's birth (my mom wanted to give us a week to bond with baby on our own) and are now insisting they come to "help". We insisted right back we wanted to figure it out on our own but MiL said, "Well, you don't want to hurt him while you're figuring it out." :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I'm not going to hurt him!! I have held and taken care of babies before. I replied, "Well, it's not like I'm going to kill him or anything". Dh is going to go talk to them today. I'm sure we can convince them not to come until later but I don't think the interfering will ever stop. Am glad we're moving far away...


----------



## MrsWez

Doodlepants said:


> Aaisrie- Do you have any tips on increasing your milk supply? Is there anything I can do now? Sorry to pick your brains! xx

Good question!!


----------



## BlueViolet

I can't seem to wake up this morning. I need to prepare for my night class tonight and be coherent enough to teach. Fortunately, I did most of the prep already because my mind is not cooperating at the moment. I also got cornered into babysitting again this afternoon, so it's going to be a busy day.

Last night I had a pleasant surprise when I talked to my mom. She's been making a lot of baby clothes from patterns, but she wanted more stuff to bring to the shower this weekend, so she told me to order a bunch of things I still needed from the registry. I got biodegradable diapers, sensitive skin wipes, the skip hop diaper bag, covers for the changing pad, and even a couple of toys, one of which plays music. It was so funny to see me try to decide. I kept going back and forth on what I needed vs. what I thought was just plain cute. 

I finally got caught up with posts, so here it goes: 

Stuck, congrats on baby Charles! Best wishes to you and your family! 

Curlew, glad you had a great time at Disney! I don't know how you handled 12hr days walking. You are a trooper! I can't wait to see your pictures. 

Clarea, your gardening sounds like fun. You should post a picture :) 

Eve, Saraya is so cute in her new cloth diaper! 

Hann, have fun shopping for a bag! Hope you find something nice. 

Sparkle, glad all is well with the baby. I'm looking forward to see some pictures from your latest scan! 

Wez, glad your nice weather is back. I would love to come down and see it. It's supposed to be in the high 70s here today, but it's going to rain. Better than snow, though, so I'll take it :)

Emzee, congrats on reaching double digits on the countdown. We're all so close. 

Jenni, awesome bump! I love the baby stuff in the background. How appropriate :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Starry, good luck with selling the house. The real estate agent really does make a difference. I hope you guys come up with an agreement. Also, it really stinks your in-laws are so negative. I'm sure they have the best intentions, but how can they talk like that? Plus, it's your baby and your new house, so if you don't want visitors it's really your choice. Getting "help" from them might be more trouble than it's worth unless you set the ground rules. 

My mom is coming down for a week at the end of July to help, but I think we'll actually need it. Plus, by that point we should have a routine established and some bonding time with the baby. I'm looking forward to her cooking and helping out with some laundry. I feel really spoiled already.


----------



## Starry Night

My in-laws definitely mean well. I can not fault them there. They love their children and are crazy about their grandchildren and they've been generous with us. They just worry A LOT and have no clue how to parent adult children. They got stuck in the teenager phase. The other day I realized that they want their sons to succeed SO BADLY that they become equally paranoid that they'll fail so they step in and try to make that success happen. Only, it's demeaning and interfering.


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodlepants said:


> Aaisrie- Do you have any tips on increasing your milk supply? Is there anything I can do now? Sorry to pick your brains! xx

As I said before feel free to ask! If I don't know or am not sure I'll ask my friend who is a LLL peer supporter, Immi. 
Really your supply will be controlled by baby, you don't have to do anything other than feed on demand - feed when they want/need fed. You might panic thinking "how do I know they're getting enough" but they do because the more they suck the more milk you'll make. The first 3/4 [average] days you'll only make colostrum and so it will seem like baby is feeding a LOT because they don't get much out but when your milk comes through they'll get more. I also expressed in the evening which I stored in the freezer [it can be stored/used for 3 months] but there are also milk banks in most areas which will distribute your excess milk to premmie babies.
The feeding patterns also change during a growth spurt so you'll find they'll maybe feed longer, even though there's nothing left they'll keep sucking because by doing that it stimulates your breasts to make more milk!!
The first few weeks you will probably find you have too much milk because your supply doesn't yet know what baby needs!

Immi also suggests against using dummies or bottles as this can interfere with feeding [in saying this Saraya really did comfort suck and so I did use a dummy and found it didn't interfere with her personally, I also had Chris feed her my expressed milk but again it's an individual thing and so CAN affect bfing].
She also suggested eating oatmeal, taking fenugreek and drinking mothers milk tea can help increase supply as can brewers yeast.


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and skin to skin contact apparently too as it helps stimulate hormones so lots of naked cuddles!


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods she said to me before about pumping after each feed to start off with. I guess that makes sure each boob is completely drained. But I am veeerry keen to get the milk supply going this time round.

Starry am surprised you're not emigrating to the moon.... if that was my MIL i think I might have killed her by now, so kudos to you!

Jen looking GORGEOUS. Beautiful bump and fabulous skin!! FFS how do you do it? You look like a first time teenage mum! Whereas I look like a giant scrotum upholstered in purple zebra hide :rofl:


BV that's perfect timing I reckon. She can help keep on top of the house so you can bond with bubs. Don't worry too much about routine for at least 6 weeks though - they won't get into one, they just feed every 3-4 hours, bum change, back to sleep. After that you'll notice they start sleeping more at night and you can go from there. I was lucky with H that he just did it all on his own but I have seen some new mums nearly killing themselves trying to get a newborn into a routine too early and it's futile!!


----------



## MrsWez

Starry, that's a hard situation. I told my mother she can come by and help but we don't want her or anyone there all day long (she lives 30 minutes away). We would like to have some time alone with our baby. I know she means well but it can be overwhelming and it's going to be hard to transition from being a couple to small family. When my mother is here, she knows she's there to help with housework, cooking and assisting with baby's needs. And not there to just hold Jonathan. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## DragonMummy

Stuck - congratulations hun! I shall pop him on the first page to remind me that he needs to go on our graduates thread when I start that up.

Which reminds me - anyone good at making banners? I know what I want to do but I am a total dick with anything techy like that!!

Claire - the fluid did it for me with H. Sophie Bump is measuring bang on for my dates but H was always 2 or 3cm over which turned out to be water. I still reckon thats why I went into labour at 38 weeks. Gravity! :haha:

Eve- loving all the bum shots. She's so cute! Just seen your reply re bf'ing. With me, I had to use a dummy as H was just using me and suckling lazily at me all the time which wasn't stimulating any milk but did mean night feeds were lasting 2 hours..... He was just a lazy sod though. Hoping Sophie has her mummys attitude to food. I eat like a stray dog - "quick get it down before someone takes it!!"


Wezzles - weather is all good here too. Beautiful spring sunshine! 

Hann - yay for new bag! I want pictures.... I DEMAND pictures!!!


Sparkle - also demanding pictures!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Its actually rare to have a milk supply problem, it's more common that misinformation or "well meaning" people get in the way!! I think Drs, HV and MW can all get very panicky at the slightest thing and think switching a child to formula will solve every problem when sometimes it's something simple like switching breasts too early - when feeding you have foremilk and hindmilk. The foremilk is thicker and comes out slower the hindmilk is faster and less fatty. It means that if you switch feeding sides [which you shouldn't need to do, it was done years ago!!] the baby will only get 1 type of milk. You can get bracelets or pins [or anything!] to remind you what side you last fed on so you switch to the other breast each time. It means that you'll feed on the right one at say 6am and then the left at 9am, then back to the right at 12 - I think it's something like 6-8 feeds a day for a newborn and you'll see a specific pattern for your baby like every 3 hrs or whatever. YES BF babies need feeding more than FF babies but it doesn't mean that BF babies don't sleep!! Saraya slept through the night [from 9pm until 6am] from she was 8w old. I would express my 12am feed and throw it in the freezer as I found it made me sleepy!! Then feed from the other side [the non-expressed side] for her 6am feed and so on.


----------



## DragonMummy

AFM - am sitting on the sofa, blubbing like a baby.... My precious baby boy has just been offered his reception place at primary school! OMG.... We got into our second choice one, but actually had I done the form again it would have been first choice so I am really happy (contrary to appearances!) Its only a 5 minute walk from my house so will be nice walking him to school with Sophie in the mornings. And will more than justify the baby carrier that I wanted! Hurrah.... Plus he will be happy as their uniform is green, which is his favourite colour. All good. 


Been at work again today. Was violently sick in the bogs. Was a bit annoyed actually as when I was in the ladies, retching away extravagantly, someone came in, had a wee and left - didn't check if i was ok or needed any help. Just buggered off. She could have at least knocked on the cubicle to make sure I wasn't choking to death ffs! Other than that, not very exciting. Some little fekker dialled 999 reporting a stabbing which protocol wise takes a lot of resources. Helicopter, lots of senior officers, armed responce vehs, forensics, ambulance - all called to scene. Hoax call. Nothing there, nothing seen. 

I hope they track him down and jail the little b***ard.


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> Which reminds me - anyone good at making banners? I know what I want to do but I am a total dick with anything techy like that!!
> 
> Eve- loving all the bum shots. She's so cute! Just seen your reply re bf'ing. With me, I had to use a dummy as H was just using me and suckling lazily at me all the time which wasn't stimulating any milk but did mean night feeds were lasting 2 hours..... He was just a lazy sod though. Hoping Sophie has her mummys attitude to food. I eat like a stray dog - "quick get it down before someone takes it!!"

What kind of banner do you want?

That's why I mentioned Saraya having both dummies and bottles. She was a comfort sucker and would stay on the breast all day and all night just to get herself to sleep not to feed. But I just want people to be aware it can affect BF as it's a different shape from the nipple - even bottles that are made for BF babies for EBM [expressed breast milk] are still bottles, the milk comes out faster and at a different angle from the breast so the baby doesn't have to suck as hard. Because of this it means that even an EBM baby will be reluctant to put in the work of breastfeeding as they have to suck so much harder to get it out!!

There are relatively few reasons, it's rare, for a woman NOT to be able to BF and they tend to be medical like a cleft lip/palate for example. Having good support is one of the best things you can do as I suggested before - there are even telephone helplines for bfing now, I phoned one when I had nipple thrush and they were able to tell me over the phone what was wrong and how to get it sorted.

The best thing about BFing, that middle of the night feed when you don't have to stand and make up a bottle!!!!! Without a doubt my favourite benefit LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah i don't think had supply issues. just that he would idle away on the nipple and have the odd gulp when he felt like it. Lazy git.... Even now, ice caps melt faster than he eats....


----------



## DragonMummy

Well i found the beach bumps image on google. I just wanted to do something similar to what we have now with something like "Beach Bumps - **** Graduate" and have 4 or 5 different ones with April, May, June, July, August. ie "Beach Bumps - June Graduate" in sparkly writing. Then we can pick whichever applies to our actual birth month.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## Aaisrie

Saraya gets called Gannet Gub because she eats SO much and if it's her fav really fast too - like if you have sweeties she nearly swallows them whole to get another one!!!!
Saraya was a great feeder but she just liked to nurse herself to sleep which meant my nipples ended up raw. Thank God for dummies!! I think you're supposed to avoid dummies/bottles for a month until they have gotten used to bf properly.
Oh and no doubt when all our babies are born we will all be comparing latches!! I was totally confused by what was a good latch when I was feeding now I look back and am like "omg that's a perfect latch" lol


----------



## DragonMummy

I tell you, we're a good old group here! Me with my depressingly intimate knowledge of PND (i WILL be watching you all!!!), Eve with her BF tips and cloth bumming and all round green-ness - what other leading authorities do we have on here?


----------



## Aaisrie

DM you can watch me for PND, I had it with Saraya and even after scoring ridiculously high on the scale twice they still did nothing!!! 

*dances around barefoot eating granola* LOL


----------



## Blue_bear

I have nothing usefull like that to add to the group im afraid DM. Unless anyone wants any cooking tips, then i might be able top help! Lol.

Am loving all the BF talk, its all good and useful information!

AFM - Ive managed to move my 4D scan forward to tonight so now i am very excited! My friend who found out she is pregnant last week is coming to as shes desperate to have an early scan so has decided to pay for one. Cant say i blame her, i think i would have paid had i not got an nhs one. 
Just praying that babu J co-operates and that he is in fact still a he!

Have got my GTT tomorrow morning though so am on starvation from 9pm, am definately going to be one grumpy lady late tonight/tomorrow morning. 
Also have MW tomorrow afternoon, lots of baby things happening, i love it :)


----------



## DragonMummy

how early is your friend? Only if its before 7 weeks there might not be a HB yet - I don't want her to panic! My EPU wouldnt scan me til I was 7 weeks just in case as it doesn't half make you panic. My friend on here went at 5+5 and just saw a sac, no HB. She worried herself sick for the next 2 weeks til she was scanned again! She's 11 weeks now though - all good, touch wood x


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> how early is your friend? Only if its before 7 weeks there might not be a HB yet - I don't want her to panic! My EPU wouldnt scan me til I was 7 weeks just in case as it doesn't half make you panic. My friend on here went at 5+5 and just saw a sac, no HB. She worried herself sick for the next 2 weeks til she was scanned again! She's 11 weeks now though - all good, touch wood x

Yeah i have warned her ALOT, but she is keen just to make sure there is a sac and all is where it should be. She is 6+2, so maybe, maybe not. She is still down to have a nhs early scan when the MW gets round to booking her for it so hopefully she wont have to wait long if she doesnt see it.


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ Agree DM, they scanned me 7+1 because before then it can't be seen, plus even if she is 7 weeks she might not be due to when she O'd sooo it's all guess work!!!


----------



## MrsWez

BB, when I was scanned at 6+1 there wasn't much to see just a sac. 

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/sprout-1.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone!
Lots to catch up on.

Eve - thanks for all the BF chat again, its really helpful to get your insights. I have bottles now to express and the medala swing plus two types of bottle teats - slow and medium flow. I also have the lasinoh stuff. I just hope I have an easy feeding baby!

BB - enjoy the scan, post some piccys when you can. I had an early scan at 7+4 and they said I might not see the heart beat but we did :)

Jenni - great bump pics and congratulations on tri 3 - yippee!! Nice to hear from you, I was just thinking how you hadn't been on for a while so good to see you are well.

Okay so today I went to john lewis with the intention to buy either the pacapod phonix or the storksac elizabeth changing bag.
I saw the pacapod first and it was HUGE, actually unnecessarily huge in my opinion and the leather wasn't that great for £190. Just not very nice.
Then I saw the storksak Elizabeth and its a really lovely bag, no doubt about that at all, however it was £185. Now I know I had the £50 voucher but it was still a lot. When I looked in all the changing bags the only thing that made them different from a regular bag was that they included a mat, bottle holder and a wet wipe case. I was with my friend who is a child minder and she said that she has never used a proper changing bag so.....
I ended up with this:

https://www.johnlewis.com/230663442/Product.aspx?SearchTerm=melobaby

I figured I would just take my regular hand bags (or buy a new actual handbag that would cost less than £185 and be nicer) put this in which has evetrything except the bottle holder and then buy a bottle holder, which costs nothing. My DH would prefer to take this I think and its just easier. 
So after all my lusting after expensive leather bags I have ended up with a plastic non bag! 
What do you think about my logic?!!

I still have the ability to return and get a proper bag if you all think I have made a big mistake! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann if you haven't got one you might wanna get a steriliser too!! I just bought a Tommee Tippee one because with Saraya I bought an electric [plug in] one and it took HOURS so I always ended up using a tiny one I got free with my hand pump so this time I've invested in a TT microwaveable one - I used mine a lot for dummies and my pump


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie said:


> Hann if you haven't got one you might wanna get a steriliser too!! I just bought a Tommee Tippee one because with Saraya I bought an electric [plug in] one and it took HOURS so I always ended up using a tiny one I got free with my hand pump so this time I've invested in a TT microwaveable one - I used mine a lot for dummies and my pump

Thanks - thats good to know. Is microwavable the best? I know there are cold water ones, microwavable and steam


----------



## Aaisrie

I think they're all the same. I just found the microwavable faster and therefore more convenient. The electric one took like 4 hrs, the TT one I bought takes 4min [1000w microwave I think] and there is a similar avent one that said on it 2mins in the microwave. They stay sterile for 24hrs if they aren't opened too. I haven't used the cold water ones? I mean you still have to wash the stuff, all the steriliser does is make it sterile but if I ran out of dummies because they were dirty then I was able to wash one quickly and have it sterilised without too much hassle


----------



## Hann12

I might go for microwave then - thanks! I assume you don't have to have tommee bottles for the steriliser? Appreciate the help :)


----------



## DragonMummy

I had a steam one last time and it took about 20 minutes. Which when you've had half an hours sleep in a week and you have a screaming baby desperate for a bottle seems like an eternity. I have a microwave one now! 2 minutes baby!

Also a lot of dummies come in plastic cases that can be used as mini sterilisers - you just stick a bit of water in with them and microwave away. Worth checking the cases. I think that's the tommy tippee ones as well. x


----------



## Doodlepants

:cry:

Well we have just got back from the vet :(

Shelby has hip dysplacia, I'm so gutted. We spent nearly £600 on her- made sure she was kc registered and her parents have good hip scores etc and she STILL gets it!
We are waiting for a specialist to call us but I have spoken with out insurers who said they will cover the condition for 12 months then we're on our own. I doubt they will do a replacement this early on and we don't ever have the odd £4000 lying around so goodness knows what we're going to do :shrug: I'm hoping to get some answers from the specialist but I'm not holding my breath for god news..... This sucks. Sorry to moan, I'm just so gutted for her, plus I am going to be officially poor for the next 10 years or so :( I know these things happen but this is why we paid a fortune for her- so we would get her from a good line and avoid things like this grrrr.

Thanks A for the BF tips, I'm really hoping it all goes well this time!

Hann- I think that's a good idea re the bag :)

Sorry for the one sided moany post!
xx


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: for you and Shelby, Doodles

Thanks for the advice, DM and Aaisrie. It's all very helpful!! I'm clueless on a lot of this stuff. I didn't even know about sterlizers! I'm hopeless. :(


----------



## Hann12

oh no Doodle! Thats awful! I assume if you don't get it done she can't walk? Thats bad that she's in pain too. Not much I can say but I hope you can get the operation done while the insurance still covers. Hugs :hugs:

Thanks for the bag comment too - hopefully it will work out! Not as exciting as getting an actual bag but seems like a practical alternative!

DM - thanks, hadn't realised that dummys came like that, haven't got any yet so will keep a look out for them


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann any steriliser will do it's just a case of fitting the stuff in!! The tommee does have specific rings on the base for the TT bottles but there was a review on the Avent one and the girl was saying she uses TT bottles in her avent one so you can pretty much work around anything like that I reckon!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh no Doodle... poor shelby :[


----------



## DragonMummy

oh no... poor shelby. i guess most pedigree dogs are so overbred these days that there's just no guarantees. Poor little love xxx


----------



## curlew

Doodles - hugs re shelby. I have hip dysplasia too. I will be having a hip resurfacing op after the baby is born and I get myself booked in for it. £4000 is a lot of money but she is so young I can see why you would want to get it done. Hope the consultant comes back with a different opinion and she doesn't have this.

Stuckinthecity - congrats on the birth of your baby boy. Hope he gets out of the NCIU soon.

Jenni - loving the bump.

Starry - sorry your estate agent is being less than helpful. I'm sure your mother in law was trying to be helpful but she needs to understand that you and your husband need to do things your way and learn as a family.

BV - hope you manage to cope with your teaching this evening.

Mrs Wez - sounds like you have it sussed for your mum coming and helping but not overstaying her welcome. Its nice to have their support but you need quality time on your own too.

DM - congrats on Harry getting into the school you want. My sons school is a 5 minute walk away and it will be so good to be able to just pop the wee one in a pram instead of all the malarky with a car seat. Sorry I can't help with the banners but your idea of the months sounds a good one.

BB - yeh on getting your scan brought forward looking forward to seeing the pics.

Hann - love the bag looks really practical and it means you can still use your own handbags. That was one thing I really missed until DS was old enough just to need a small packet of wipes taken with us.

AFM - back to work today and now totally shattered. My left foot is sooo swollen and I am a bit worried about it so have made an appointment to see the midwife on Wednesday incase it's the start of oedema or pre-eclampsia.


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh no - hope its nothing major, Curlew. x


----------



## melissasbump

Evening all

Eve, very impressed re the homemade washing powder and thanks for more BF advice! Im learning a lot from you already! :)
Cute little cloth bum too!

Tor, Jimmy Carr sounds great glad you had a great time!

S Beth, sounds like you had an amazing weekend too! Two baby showers! thats fab! its great that you almost have everything you need!

Stuckinthecity, Congrats on the birth of baby Charles! Glad to hear he is doing well, big :hugs: to you xx

Curlew, glad you had a great time in Disneyland! Well done to you for being on your feet so long! Dont think i would have coped! We have already decided to go to florida in 4-5 years with bubs, i love it! 

Clare, your weekend sounds like what im planning to do next weekend, i cant wait! Gonna plant raspberries, strawberries tommys and peppers! woo hoo!
Sympathy re the emotions too, i think we are all a bit like that! :hugs:

Sparkles, the 4d is fab isnt it? 2 weeks ahead is pretty impressive too! im sure i was measuring ahead but apparently not!:wacko:

Wez, im so jealous of your weather, granted we have had a lovley weekend here, but not THAT hot! you are living the dream gal!

Emzee, congrats on single figures!

Jenni, great bump pic!

Starry, i feel for you re the house selling, stressful times! have you had much interest?

DM, Thanks for all your advice too, im so gonna be relying on the graduates thread to have any clue as to what im meant to be doing!
Great that Harry got into the school you wanted! but must be scarey to think hes going in Sept!

B Bear, looking forward to your 4d pics! Hope you have a great experiance!

Hann, im very impressed with your restraint over your choice of bag especially when you had permission to blow loads of cash! lol, I like what you have chosen though and your reasons behind it make sense!
Did you buy anything else?

Doodles, so sorry to hear about Shelby, that is such rotten luck. Big :hugs: to you.
I strongly suggest you go back to the breeder you bought her from and make them aware of it, if you havent already! I know its not like taking faulty goods back to a shop but in a way it is the same thing. Obviously you arent going to exchange her as shes part of the family but they should know at least. good luck x

Well, ive been at work today am shattered now, been so nauseaous and sicky all day im suprised ive got through it in one piece, at one point on the train home im sure i was gonna chuck up, it was only the thought of the pure embarressment of it what kept it in! 
Also was pissed off as my management company whome i rent my other house through had failed to pay me the rent this month, they have just been taken over by another company, so i had to ring them and complain as ive got a mortgage payment due out this week and its only by pure chance i noticed it, im hoping its just a one off!

on the other hand i sorted my mat leave today and worked out we can afford for me to take an extra month off work so i will be off till may next year now which im very happy about!:happydance:


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodle, I'm so sorry to hear about Shelby. How old is she? We were told that golden retrievers are prone to it too, so we're watching our dog's weight and making sure he's getting exercise, even though it's probably just genetic anyhow. It sounds like an awful lot of money, so I hope the insurance can cover some. It's a very tough spot you're in. Big :hugs: 

Hann, I like the bag you ended up with. I think it will come in handy :) You can always stick that into a bigger messenger bag or book bag for a longer trip, so you have room for an extra change of clothes and toys. 

Curlew, hope your foot gets better soon! I hope you don't have pre-eclampsia.

DM and Eve, keep up the BF talk. I'm learning some useful stuff. I sterilized the pacifiers/dummies I bought by boiling them for 5min like the directions said to. Is microwaving better or just more convenient? 

I'm sitting here typing and watching my belly move. I don't think I'll ever get tired of it. I find the kicking fascinating. The other day I felt a round shape, which I'm assuming is the head. If that's the case, she's not head down yet, but there's time. My husband doesn't want any more kids, so I suppose I should enjoy this kicking while it lasts :) I'm thinking about keeping some of the gear in case he changes his mind later... I didn't mind being an only child, but sometimes I wonder if having two might be nice. It's kind of nice to keep the option open, but I certainly want to make sure my husband is on board, so we'll see. 

I have to get started on some work. Ugh...if only my brain would cooperate. Maybe a cup of tea or decaf coffee might help. If not, chocolate is always a good source of motivation. I'm watching my sweets this week though because I have that glucose tolerance test Friday. Yuck! I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Blue_bear

Baby J :) He is definately still a he :)
 



Attached Files:







4d scan.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Aaisrie

BV I think it's okay to boil them... I've never done it though. They don't STAY sterilised though so you'll need to do them when baby is here. The nice thing about the microwavable one is that if you don't open it then it stays sterilised for 24hrs


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve from what I have seen they have completely different guidelines on sterilisation in the US. I was appalled by their laid-backness, they are appalled by our over protectiveness! From what i can gather they are advised to sterilise once then just wash in hot water thereafter.


----------



## MrsWez

Your baby's so cute, BB! I love his little nose.


----------



## kelzyboo

:flower: Hi all, i'm back!!

I've read through all the posts i've missed but as predicted there are far too many for me to reply to personally, not that i could remember half of them by the time i'd finished reading :blush:

The 4d scan pics are lovely though and i'm very impressed with Eve making her own washing powder :flower: I wouldn't have the patience to do anything like that but i do admire you for doing it x

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend, the suns been shining lol got a little sunburned if i'm honest :dohh:

I had a lovely weekend away, Abbie had an amazing time on the funfair twice a day, spent most of her pennies there and loved every second, its been nice to watch her having fun! There's been a lot of walking involved and the crutches haven't helped one bit so i'm in agony now can barely get up off the sofa, wish my pelvis would feck off :cry:

My feet have swelled up and so have my fingers :nope: thats not good is it, think i'm just in need of a very big rest lol Have an appointment with the consultant tomorrow so i will be checked then, just hope its because i've done too much and not anything more serious.

Just a quick question, is anyone else taking painkillers for SPD or anything else and does it seem to have an effect on baby's movement? He hasn't been as active as usual the past few days but as i've been doing so much and been in agony i've been taking them more regular, just wondering if it may be why hes not as active?

Anyway, hope everyones doing well, i'm glad to be back online :happydance: been going crazy without you ladies to keep me sane lol xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Kelz I am taking cocodamol and not noticed any difference. She tends to be really active for a few days then have a few quiet days. As long as you're still feeling him should be fine. What meds are you taking? Codeine/paracetamol shouldn't affect baby at all, the only risk I believe is a small risk of baby having codeine withdrawal when born. I am only taking at night time. Although I must admit that is subject to change... Am fucked!


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> Eve from what I have seen they have completely different guidelines on sterilisation in the US. I was appalled by their laid-backness, they are appalled by our over protectiveness! From what i can gather they are advised to sterilise once then just wash in hot water thereafter.

Oh wow....

Kelze normally feet and hands are fine and normal it's if anything else swells like face that you should worry [from what I remember!!!]


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks DM, i am still feeling him just not as often or as hard a kick as usual and i'm on Codine. Maybe he's switched position and thats why it feels different, its just the first time i've taken them that regular usually i hold off as long as i can and usually take them just at night but as i've been doing so much i just couldn't manage without them, perhaps he's having a lazy few days, i don't blame him lol xx

Thanks Eve, i don't think my face has swelled up so i should be ok then. I honestly think its just because i've done too much, because of the SPD i don't spend too much time on my feet normally but i've been on them for longer periods this weekend, i think thats why they're so swollen, they're not used to it lol Just wasn't sure because i never swelled at all with Abbie, even later on! Think a few days of rest are in order, i see the consultant tomorrow so if theres anything they will pick it up then i guess, for now its an excuse to put my feet up with a cup of tea! xx

See, this is why i miss this thread, i'd be in a constant state of panic without it lol x


----------



## mummySS

Evening girls! Hope everyone's had a good day! I got back from work around 9pm and Paul had made burgers & curly fries for dinner. Yummy yum! Only managed half a burger, I think i've reached the stage where my tummy's shrunk or at least too squished to get full. I wonder if this is what it feels like to get a gastric band! 

Stucknthecity - Huge congrats on Baby Charles. So glad to hear he's doing well, I'm sure it must have been a shock for you, here's to Charles becoming a strong little boy :hugs: 

DM - thanks for thinking about the Grad thread. I think your idea is great! Am also hopeless at techie stuff, sorry. However, sometimes in the lounge area there are techie people offering their services, perhaps you could try there? 
https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/

Eve - huge thanks for the BF tips, i'm finding it really useful!

DM i didn't know the US had different sterilising standards to us! Interesting as usually the US is more strict... Maybe our tap water is dirtier than theirs, what with our victorian water systems... 

Tor - that's great that you live right in bham centre! I remember the mailbox. They have loads of restaurants there and you can walk right out onto the canal... lovely!

SugarB - good going on two surprise baby showers, that is fabulous! Lucky Katie :)

Curlew - glad you enjoyed Disney, I can imagine it being knackering at the best of times so no wonder you were exhausted. Good plan to take bubs there when he's around 5. 

Jen - awesome bump pic - and happy 27 weeks / 3rd tri to you, me, Starry and Wez :happydance:

Blue bear - aww lovely scan pics, baby J is adorable!

Hann - lol I can't believe you changed your mind after all that! I like what you bought, personally I think i'm going to end up lugging my regular handbag around anyway too, so i think what you have is fine. Hope you had a fun day anyway.

Doods - aww so sorry about Shelby, that really sucks. It's such a tough thing to deal with now. I don't really know what to advise other than giving you big :hug:

Mel - sorry you've been feeling sick today, screw up with the rent obviously didn't help much either. :hugs: I handed in my mat leave form today too, I am really counting the days now as i'm leaving on 13th June and we have sooo many bank holidays this month. Woop Woop!

BlueV - I know what you mean about loving the kicks. Sometimes it feels so weird and even makes me feel sick but i still love it :cloud9:

Kelzy - glad you enjoyed blackpool, you had great weather for it!

xx


----------



## mummySS

Btw is anyone doing kegels and/or perineal massage?? 

I keep trying to remember to do kegels but it's so boring! And I'm a bit scared by the prospect of perineal massage... not even sure it helps!


----------



## Tor81

SB, sounds like you've been spoilt with all those baby showers, must be a great feeling to have all those baby things now! :)*

Stuck, congratulations on the birth of baby Charles, best wishes to you both. x

Curlew, glad you had a great honeymoon, did you get to meet Mickey?!

Clare, sorry you're feeling emotional, I think we all go through it, hope your DH is being supportive.

Hann, I think the bag you've bought is a great idea, I was wondering what was so different about changing bags to normal handbags. Did you get anything else from the shops?

Sparkle, glad you had a good scan, how many times have you watched the DVD *already?!

Emzee, congrats on reaching double digit countdown!

Jenni, lovely bump pics.

Starry, I can sympathise completely on being desperate to sell, I'm beginning to doubt our estate agents too :( *And sorry you're having in-law issues, mine are quite interfering but I can usually zip it, but if they implied I could hurt my own baby o would hit the roof!

Eve, thanks for the BF advice, I think you might get inundated with Qs when our babies all start being born! Like what's nipple thrush?

DM, congrats on Dragon getting into the school your wanted, your little boy is all grown up. And good idea for the banners, although I haven't a clue how to help you I'm afraid, sorry.

BB, how did your scan go tonight? The pic is great, so cute! And good luck with your GTT tomorrow.

Doodle, so sorry to hear about Shelby, how come your per insurance doesn't cover it? Our family lab has severe knee problems and has gone through several operations all paid for, she gets lame a lot but is generally a very happy dog.

Mel, sorry you've been feeling sicky. :hugs: Well done for sitting out your may leave, another month off is great, I need to sort mine out next week.

BV, it's great watching your belly move isn't it?! I love it! Amazing that you felt the head, I feel hard bits now and again bit no idea what is what!

Kelzy, you picked the perfect weekend for going to the seaside, and came home before the rain started. :)

MummySS, burgers and curly fries sounds amazing, we had egg fried rice! I know what you mean about getting filled up quicker, but then that does mean I'm hungry again sooner. Interesting theory about the gastric band.. maybe.

Does anyone else have trouble getting to sleep? I'm v tired, and struggle to get up in the morning, but I just can't seem to wind down & turn off.

xx


----------



## BlueViolet

@Mummy: LOL. I've been doing kegels. Though to tell if they're working or not, but better safe than sorry. About the perineal massage, I read it's done about 6 weeks prior to delivery (the book I have even has a diagram...haha). I haven't started yet, but I'm going to give it a shot. I'm a sucker for trying every method possible to help out my lady parts when the time comes.

BB, beautiful picture! :) Congrats! 

DM, it's funny that the standard is different here regarding sterilization. It seems that Americans are paranoid when it comes to most things...then again, there is such a broad range of people, that everyone's different. My immunology professor in school said it's okay to let the baby eat some dust/dirt once in a while. It builds up oral tolerance and reduces the risk of developing some allergies. There is a lot of debate in the field, so it's tough to tell what the best way is. I heard people get more relaxed with their second babies. 

All right...gotta run to work. Have a good night, ladies :)


----------



## MrsWez

I ordered my birthday present!! I bought 2 nursing tank tops and a pair of shorts. I'm going to bring the tops with me to the hospital for after baby's born. 

https://www.destinationmaternity.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=93920450362&MasterCategory_Id=MC29


----------



## Sofiekirsten

29 Week Bump


----------



## Hann12

There's nothing like waking up to a post about perineal massage LOL!! I was told that it shouldn't be done until week 35 onwards so if you are thinking of doing it don't do it too soon. Also I was advised to use olive oil. My hypno birthing teacher spoke about it, I'll def try it. As for kegals, yes I'm trying to do them every day but keep forgetting! Its not that hard to remember you'd think but for me it is!
Also mummy - coming back at 9pm does not sound like you are taking it easier!! 

BB - love the photo of baby J - so cute, bet you had a lovely time!

Mel - good news about the time off, not so good about the sickness and the money. Hope they both improve today. And how funny after speaking about V on Sunday you bumped into her yesterday, hope she was well! 

BV - we sat last night just watching my stomach move too. As soon as I got the camera out to record it though the little monkey stopped! Going to try again today. It makes me feel sick too sometimes. I'm sure I felt feet yesterday through my stomach, weird!!

Tor - I'm always finding sleep a struggle, either I get to sleep and wake up for hours or I can't get to sleep then drop off early morning. So frustrating. I think at some point I'm going to have to move and sleep in our spare room as sharing a bed is getting hard. Is anyone else the same?

Wez - really like the clothes - they look really practical too as well as nice summery colours. I think you'll get a lot of wear out of them.

Kelzy - so glad you had a great time away, hopefully a few days rest will have you feeling better too. Also I have days like DM where I have less movement, it is probably a position thing. Mine always fall over a weekend weirdly enough. Hope you get some strong kicks today.

Curlew - can't remember if I said but glad you had fun at disney, you did so well. I'd have been exhausted after day 1. Bet it was great.

So for those that asked I did buy something else yesterday, a very sensible pair of shoes for the summer. Hopefully they don't look too mummsy and middle aged!! I figured I'm less likely to fall over in them and they are soft leather so comfy already. Here they are:
https://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/...yId=208492&pageSize=200&refinements=category~[209963|208543]&noOfRefinements=1

Today I am on patch work quilt duty, hope to actually do some sewing today otherwise it will end up taking me forever.
Oh and my DH came back with a girls name to add to the debate last night. I had been pretty set on Annabelle Millie but he has now suggested Chloe which he says he likes as much as Annabelle. The only problem is the Chloe Millie sounds a bit funny. What do you think? It might be a case of us making the decision on the name when they come out because we haven't got the boys name confirmed either (still between Harry and Rory). 
Decisions decisions!!

Hope you all have a nice day :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Chloe Annebelle?


----------



## Hann12

I thought about that but I wanted to have Millie in there as thats my grandmothers name and she meant a lot to me.


----------



## DragonMummy

I considered Chloe too, as an homage to the Clomid that got me here in the first place! :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Thats funny! I think we'll end up sticking with Annabelle but its good to have a back up!


----------



## DragonMummy

What's your boys name?


Am at work, sat in 9's til 10am. I have the eejit line again!


----------



## freckles09

Morning all! Sorry i haven't been on here much lately - have been quite busy at work. Hope i haven't missed any major news?

Looked back the last couple of pages... BB what a lovely 4d pic! Hope you had a good experience, bet you're on after seeing Baby J so clearly :cloud9:

Did the girls who met up at the weekend have a good time? 

Can't wait to get an early night tonight - was up every hour for about 4 / 5 hours last night needing the loo!


----------



## Hann12

DM - boys names are Rory Edward or Harry Edward (Edward being both of our family names). Hope work improved - so you've finished now?

Hi Freckles - the meet up was nice, really good to catch up and meet properly. We'll def have to do it again! Hope work hasn't been too bad even if its been busy.


----------



## mummySS

Ooh I like Chloe too! I know you're set on annabelle but it is good to have a back up! Also, and part of the reason we've got back up names in the mix, is that when the baby comes out it just might not LOOK like an annabelle! My friend was dead set on calling her baby girl Evie, and when it came out they changed it to Olivia (which hadn't even been on any of their lists) because she just kind of looked more like an olivia. weird. 

ps i like the shoes! dont think they're mumsie at all. I have taken to wearing my slip on sketchers which partly look like remedial shoes, because I can't be bothered to bend down to tie laces or straps. Nice! 

Freckles - yeah we had a lovely time thanks! It was great to meet in person. 

DM - lucky you nearly finished at work :) I've only just started my work for the day (I may come home from work at 9pm but honestly i'm so crap in the mornings that my brain doesn't get going til about 11am... I'm hoping this will change once baby comes along, i can't exactly sleep til 11 then! 

Wez - loving the summery clothes, and you know the weather will be nice enough that you'll actually get to wear them! 

xx


----------



## amand_a

Sofie your looking fab!
Aasrie I love all you have to say about BF, I had issues last time so Im hoping things will go more smoothly this time. my boobs are leaking (TMI) so that has to be something positive.
Hann, definitely a winner with the bag. I hate my nappy bag I converted back to a large handbag (which accommodated a baby bits bag) as soon as i could. not looking forward to having to carry one again.
Stuck, congrats on the arrival of Charles!! really makes it all feel so exciting!

As for me I just found myself a recipe for a chocolate cake in a mug recipe. 3mins and its done, was sooo good...Made 3 more nappys yesterday, should really make more covers or better still finish my quilt! all I want to do is start craft projects at the moment. not much else to report bubs must be pushing on my spine as I am getting occasional periods where I cant even walk. Oh the joys!! Nothing on some of you ladies tho.
Well thats it for me, hope you are all enjoying finer weather I sure am enjoying the rain!


----------



## Aaisrie

Tor I hadn't heard of nipple thrush before I got it!!! I got it from Saraya - if I remember correctly they can pick it up in their mouth as they travel down the birth canal [I have never had thrush sooo I don't know if it was so minor I had no symptoms?] then she gave it to me while feeding. It's easier to spot in the child because they get white spots in their mouth. The pain was like someone electrocuting me through my nipple and the weird thing is as much as it hurts while feeding its a trillion times worse after a feed. I used to be rolling round crying in agony afterwards!! Fortunately having my friend Immi to talk me through it every day until I got the right antibiotics to kill it worked and I was fine after that, although my left nipple was always that bit more sensitive afterwards.

AFM: feeling really sicky today. Saraya woke me at 6:15am... HG does NOT like early mornings :[


----------



## mummySS

Sorry you're feeling sick A :hugs: And omg the nipple thrush sounds horrific!

Amanda - chocolate cake in 3 mins???? DROOL. Recipe please!!


----------



## amand_a

Ok recipe can be found here, https://www.dizzy-dee.com/dizzy-dee/chocolate-cake-in-5-minutes 
I did mine in a bowl which was a good thing as it expanded a bit more than I thought it would. Not the best cake I have ever made but it did fulfill my cake craving mmm ice cream too.


----------



## Clareabell

Morning all, I have read through all the chat from last night and this morning but have promptly forgotten it all again. Sorry :(

Is anyone watching this morning and seen that Holly Willoughoby has gone into to labour. I thought she was due Mid May so early!

Im so bored with all this time off now, im back to the hospital on Thursday to check my blood to see if my pre-eclampsia indicators have increased. My blood pressure has remained pretty much the same, still high but not getting higher. If everything is aright I go back to work beginning of May for a grand total of four weeks! Does'nt seem worth it. 

Currently trying to find some nice girly pink curtains and lamp shade for the babies room. Any ideas where is reasonably priced?

BB - Baby J is gorgeous!! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

mummy I'm not a morning person either - love a late shift! Am in til 1400 today. Afternoon to myself - woo!


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks for the recipe Amanda, I read it on FB and started drooling at the idea.

Working 7 - 3 again today. But I'm off for the next two days. :happydance: I have very few things to do around the house, so my plan is to relax. Thursday is our grocery shopping day. I'm in my Thrid Trimester today!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Thanks for all the lovely comments on the piccy, i think he's pretty cute too :) Was dissapointed how much they charged for extra piccys etc though but i suppose thats where they make their money.

We both loved every minute of it though, seeing his mouth move, giving us a little smile etc, was worth every penny :)

Had to wait for ages though, and there was some silly pikey girls waiting to be scanned that felt the need to tell me how 'small' my bump is!

I cant remember, did anyone else find out the estimate weight of their bubs now? Baby J is 3lb 1oz, i think that seems quite big!

Anyhow, just got back from my GTT. It wasnt too awful apart from the fact i have crap veins, but i knew that already! Didnt get to drink Lucozade either, had some lemon tasting stuff but wasnt too bad.

Am now devoring a sandwich at the speed of light....hungry was not the word!


----------



## melissasbump

im trying to consentrate on serious police work and am getting constantly kicked in the foo foo!:blush:


----------



## MrsWez

It's okay Mel, I'm trying to make it another beautiful day at the beach but this little foot keeps kicking my bladder.


----------



## samzi

hope your all good ladies
27 weeks today :yipee: finish work for maternity at the end of the month :happydance:


----------



## MrsWez

samzi said:


> hope your all good ladies
> 27 weeks today :yipee: finish work for maternity at the end of the month :happydance:

Happy 27 weeks to us. :thumbup:


----------



## freckles09

Yay glad you had a good meet up at the weekend girls! Really hope to make the next one. I went to see my friend and her baby and when i was holding her baby i was resting him on my bump and my baby was kicking him LOL - I like to think they were making friends :haha:

OMG nipple thrush sounds horrific. I really want to succeed at breat feeding but am not looking forward to experiencing all the pain - have heard so many horror stories! 

BB I know the feeling about people saying about small bumps! I went to a party and my friends were saying 'aw look at your tiny bump' - i don't know why but this really annoys me. Who's to say it's small - there doesn't seem to be any sort fo average agghh! Hope you treated yourself after having the GTT.

Clare - good luck at the hospital on Thursday, hope everything is ok. I didn't realise Holly Willoughby had gone into labour! 

Am just off to New Look as i got an email saying they have a mid season sale - hopefully on maternity clothes!


----------



## melissasbump

freckles09 said:


> Yay glad you had a good meet up at the weekend girls! Really hope to make the next one. I went to see my friend and her baby and when i was holding her baby i was resting him on my bump and my baby was kicking him LOL - I like to think they were making friends :haha:
> 
> OMG nipple thrush sounds horrific. I really want to succeed at breat feeding but am not looking forward to experiencing all the pain - have heard so many horror stories!
> 
> BB I know the feeling about people saying about small bumps! I went to a party and my friends were saying 'aw look at your tiny bump' - i don't know why but this really annoys me. Who's to say it's small - there doesn't seem to be any sort fo average agghh! Hope you treated yourself after having the GTT.
> 
> Clare - good luck at the hospital on Thursday, hope everything is ok. I didn't realise Holly Willoughby had gone into labour!
> 
> Am just off to New Look as i got an email saying they have a mid season sale - hopefully on maternity clothes!

i looked on the website earlier, couldnt see any maternity clothes in the sale. :nope: Holly Willoughby hasnt even gone on maternity leave yet has she? oh well i guess she has now! lol:happydance:


----------



## Hann12

I have been having seriously massive kicks all last night and today, I actually feel sick and very hungry. I am loving the kicks but my goodness its crazy - does the baby ever sleep?!! Its so funny because on Sat morning I was worried as I couldn't feel them really and now the baby is in kicking over drive!

Happy 27 weeks and 3rd tri!!


----------



## DragonMummy

home from work. off to bed. :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

Does anyone know if OBEM is repeated at all on Sky? OH accidently deleted it on sky plus, being the emotional wreck that i am at the mo, i cried uncontrollably.....


----------



## Aaisrie

Just had my first seriously painful bout of BH... was almost waiting for my waters to break they were so sore!


----------



## Blue_bear

melissasbump said:


> Does anyone know if OBEM is repeated at all on Sky? OH accidently deleted it on sky plus, being the emotional wreck that i am at the mo, i cried uncontrollably.....

I know its on 4od if thats any use at all?


----------



## Aaisrie

The OBEM that's played the last couple of weeks were repeats from series 1 though I think


----------



## melissasbump

Blue_bear said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if OBEM is repeated at all on Sky? OH accidently deleted it on sky plus, being the emotional wreck that i am at the mo, i cried uncontrollably.....
> 
> I know its on 4od if thats any use at all?Click to expand...

oh thanks hun!

Eve, i missed the 1st series anyway so havent seen them :winkwink:


----------



## freckles09

melissasbump said:


> i looked on the website earlier, couldnt see any maternity clothes in the sale. :nope: Holly Willoughby hasnt even gone on maternity leave yet has she? oh well i guess she has now! lol:happydance:

I'm on their website now and they have a few sale bits on there now. Maybe they didn't have them on there this morning? Didn't find anything in the instore sale - they only had larger sizes left in everything which i don't understand as i thought the sale was only from today! :shrug:

Mel i hope you manage to catch up on OBEM! I missed the first series too so am still watching the episodes that are on which are repeats. I understand the emotions and you crying - i started crying on the train the other day :blush:

Hann - i know what you mean about the big kicks! I've been having loads too! Baby having a quieter day today but i too was wondering when the baby sleeps as lately the kicks seem to be strong and pretty much all the time! Not that i'm complaining - I love it too! It's funny seeing my baby wobble / shake so much LOL


----------



## BlueViolet

Eve, it stinks that the BH were so painful. I'm not looking forward to them. 

Wez, congrats on reaching the third trimester. Yey! 

Mel, have you searched online for OBEM? Do you guys have Hulu? You might be able to stream it online.


----------



## Aaisrie

BV I'm wondering if it's because this is #2 because I NEVER had them that bad with Saraya. I mean they really were like labour this time whereas with Saraya it was more like a touch of a period pain? Any 2nd/3rd time mummies find BH more painful??


----------



## BlueViolet

Eve, could you ring up your midwife to ask? I didn't think they were supposed to be so painful, but I have no clue other than what I read...hope they ease up on you :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

They've eased now but they were going strong for a good hr or so


----------



## Hann12

wow Eve I have no idea what to expect from BH so I'm sure to be on here asking you all when the time comes. 
Baby is STILL kicking!! 

Been sewing all day, still going. Its actually quite relaxing but think I've taken on more than I thought!! :)


----------



## mummySS

Talking of baby kicks, mine was going crazy non-stop for about 3 days, and now it seems to have calmed down a bit. I guess it happens in spurts maybe related to when baby is growing or summat. He was so active for a while that I was actually worrying!


----------



## MrsWez

Eve, my BH have been on and off for the last few weeks and feel like bad period cramps and my bump gets hard. Then they go away after about 10 minutes. My OB suggests sitting or laying down and drinking water. It always scares me though. 

mummy, Jonathan has been moving and kicking like crazy. Maybe it's all the chips and salsa I've been eating lately.

Hann, can't wait to see your how your sewing project looks!


----------



## mummySS

My baby book says that around this time (beginning of 3rd tri), the kicks are a lot more pronounced because the baby is filling out and there is less amniotic fluid so it feels less cushioned. 

I swear it is related to the amount of crap I eat though... Whn I eat crisps / chocolate it goes mad. When i eat salad, nice and quiet :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez mine were every 5-10 mins and lasted an hr or so. Were really painful.... like real labour... it was really in my cervix I could feel the pain [he wasn't kicking me!]. It was just much worse than with Saraya! I just posted in 3rd tri to see because I couldn't find any threads about it! Was only scary because I'm only 26 +1 and was thinking "I can't go into labour right now!!!


----------



## MrsWez

that's scary, Eve!! :hugs: I hope this doesn't continue for you and he stays put for at least 3 more months. I will not complain out my BHs again after reading your story!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve I had them like that a few days ago. Every 10-20 minutes and felt like real labour. With Harry my bump just went tight and hard and sometimes knocked the breath out of me. This time it felt like actual contractions so I was shitting my pants that I was going into labour! Has calmed down again now and theyve gone back to just bump pressure.

Hann you are probably already having them - you get them from first tri but you don't feel them til later. But you might just feel like I did with harry that your bump goes a bit hard, like it has too much water in it. x


----------



## Blue_bear

That sounds pretty scary Eve, hopefully they have stopped for now.

I dont think ive had any BH yet, not sure!

So, ladies i need your opinion on names.... Were really stuck between two, i wonder whether we might just wait till we meet the little guy to decide for sure but hubby really wants to name him now. So the choices are:

Joshua Jeffrey Robert Blackwell

Zachary Jeffrey Robert Blackwell.

I really like both and i like that both names can be shortened, what do you all think?
:)


----------



## DragonMummy

I like Joshua Blackwell best. Although I am not disliking Zachary Blackwell, but I don't like the way Zach and Black rhyme. But that might win it for someone else.


----------



## MrsWez

BB, I love Zachary Jeffrey Robert Blackwell. Both are great names though.


----------



## Blue_bear

Thanks guys :) I wasnt too sure on the whole 2 middle names thing, but figured as you never actually use middle names its not really an issue!

DM - It hadnt even occurred to me that Zach rhymes like that, well spotted!


----------



## DragonMummy

That's my theory on middle names. Theyre just there to keep relatives happy.... Although Harry is Harry George because I wanted his first name to be George, but George Judge sounds crap! But i am trying to sneak in a second middle name for baby. Sophie Kathleen Ruth anyone? Too much? M thinks it is but I really want to acknowledge my nan who was like a mother to me, and it was her middle name.


----------



## Aaisrie

I like the Joshua option because I would so want to nickname him JJ!!! lol

Thanks for the BH comments girls, DM I'm so glad it's not just me!!! It was so fucking sore I actually checked my cervix which just panicked me more because my cervix was low enough to reach and it's never been while I've been preg [except when I was in labour with Saraya!!] so that worried me too!! FFS talk about freaking myself out!! LOL

*US GIRLS* might be interested in a website I found... I wish it was a UK site but I blogged about it just now [in jealousy!] if you want to save pennies for baby/kids clothes:

https://bloomingperfect.wordpress.com/2011/04/12/penny-pinchers-thredup/


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and Saraya has 2 middle names, she's Saraya Blaise Alexa Boyce and Atticus will be Atticus Roman Christopher Boyce... talk about mouthfuls!! LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

Right i need an opinion. I can't get hold of my chuffing MW. She rarely answers her phone and she never returns VMs. I missed my appt with her at 24 weeks and saw a different MW at 25 weeks so haven't been able to book in an appointment. I couldn't give a flying fig about my GTT. But i am worried that I haven't been able to book in my anti-d. I am going to call my GP surgery tomorrow and kick up a fuss but I am thinking of maybe calling my mat unit and telling a little fib re some bleeding so they give me an anti d there. Sigh..... What do you think? I hate making stuff up to get treatment as it feels like tempting fate but I need that jab.


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> *US GIRLS* might be interested in a website I found... I wish it was a UK site but I blogged about it just now [in jealousy!] if you want to save pennies for baby/kids clothes:
> 
> https://bloomingperfect.wordpress.com/2011/04/12/penny-pinchers-thredup/

Thanks so much!! That will be very helpful


----------



## mummySS

Blue B - my inital choice was Zachary (as Zach was on my shortlist, i love it). I do like Joshua/Josh too, and i agree with DM it works better with your surname. There's my two cents!

DM - can't you just ask your mat unit to book in your anti-D as soon as poss? Surely they should take charge if your MW isn't answering your calls, and they'll know how important it is? If that doesn't work, I would go down the little white lie route. My mum says that's the best way - you know your body and what you need, and sometimes it takes a little white lie to get others to listen. 

Oh and I think 2 middle names are fine, especially for you ladies who have nice short surnames. I think it's nice to honour a family member... 

[just go onto my facebook and check out what paul's surname is... you can see why a) i didn't take his name when i got married and b) why we are struggling with baby name choices!]


----------



## mummySS

ps Eve - may be worth you calling the MW if you're worried? In any case it's calmed down now, but if it happens again perhaps you should call... X


----------



## DragonMummy

FPMSL! How the HELL are you going to pick a name to go with that? No wonder he's just "paul" haha!!!


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> FPMSL! How the HELL are you going to pick a name to go with that? No wonder he's just "paul" haha!!!

:rofl: glad you feel my pain!


----------



## DragonMummy

wow I really do.... what a burden! Where does that name hail from?


----------



## Blue_bear

Aaisrie said:


> I like the Joshua option because I would so want to nickname him JJ!!! lol
> 
> 
> https://bloomingperfect.wordpress.com/2011/04/12/penny-pinchers-thredup/

Thats actually the problem Eve, we will all want to call him JJ. I have already fallen into the habit of calling him baby J, my own stupid fault. 

The problem is that our little jack russel is called JJ, i think it would get a bit confusing!

DM - I like your two middle names, why not.


----------



## mummySS

Polish grandfather... the other 3/4 of him is pure Yorkshire!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah.... I am half Polish on my mother's side. Fortunately I got the English surname and the Polish one was only Pucher so not too much of a shocker....


----------



## Hann12

Hey - my two cents, I prefer Joshua! It didn't occur to me about the Zach Black thing but I prefer Joshua because nn Josh I think is nicer than Zach (I get images of Saved by the Bell!!) but I do like Zachary.

I like the two middle names DM.

Eve - it does sound scary, well done for keeping it together, I'd have been a mess!

I've done some more stitching but nothing dramatic. Having a nightmare with my family at the moment, with my brother back from Australia me and my sister are trying to schedule time with him but he doesn't get why we want to make plans. He doesn't understand that I'd want to know in advance what I'm doing so I can prepare myself instead he just keeps saying he'll decide next week what he wants to do argghh boys!!

My little monkey is still kicking like crazy - had about an hour of minimal kicks and now they are back to full strength. Mummy - good to know why though thanks.

Hope everyone is having a nice night :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Bb, I like Josh too. Of course, it's your call :) 

DM, I like the middle names. She'll rarely use them anyhow. 

Eve, thanks for the link. There is also freecycle where you can donate stuff to keep them out of the landfill. I'm tempted to post some old light fixtures we're about to throw out. Not sure if anyone would want them, though. 

https://www.freecycle.org/ 

Hann, men can be frustrating sometimes...hope you get some plans finalized.


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea I've used freecycle before but I liked that other site for baby clothes!! I have loads of girls stuff that I could have "traded" for boys!!!

I'm watching "Is breast best" on BBC 3 right now... and I wanna kill some people. This girl said "Boobs are for sex" WTF?!


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh yeah watching and getting irratated....


----------



## DragonMummy

the ignorant "boobs are for sex" ones are annoying ("it's not normal". Er......) as is the exceptionally smug lactivist who needs a slap round the face and the woman bf'ing her 5 year old. I like the woman they followed around. She was a more real picture I think.


----------



## Aaisrie

I didn't like how it was edited to make the lactivists look like crazy people!! I mean I'm just as crunchy as those mums and yet they were made out to be insane - I had literally said to Chris what's the issue with the dude eating the BM on his cereal it's made for our species cow's milk isn't and then the lactivist said it and it was like she was nuts?! It's all societies constraints, if we were in Africa it wouldn't be weird to be feeding your 3 or 4 year old and yet here it's seen as being "wrong" and I'm not sure why? Where does the imaginary line come from that says it stops being beneficial for the child... surely it should be up to the child?
Am I sounding Nazi yet?! lol


----------



## Aaisrie

I didn't like how it was edited to make the lactivists look like crazy people!! I mean I'm just as crunchy as those mums and yet they were made out to be insane - I had literally said to Chris what's the issue with the dude eating the BM on his cereal it's made for our species cow's milk isn't and then the lactivist said it and it was like she was nuts?! It's all societies constraints, if we were in Africa it wouldn't be weird to be feeding your 3 or 4 year old and yet here it's seen as being "wrong" and I'm not sure why? Where does the imaginary line come from that says it stops being beneficial for the child... surely it should be up to the child?
Am I sounding Nazi yet?! lol


----------



## amand_a

Aaisrie & DM you have made me feel better. I too had a painfull bout of BH after a hilly walk last week took a good 15 mins after the walk to calm down. lasted about 40 mins ranging from 2-5 mins apart. I don't remember getting them at all with Matilda. We are all expecting #2 so maybe that has something to do with it. It was a bit of a positive for me tho as I never went into labour naturally last time so any early preparation is welcome (so long as its not the real thing just yet).

Aaisrie, I also wanted to ask are you using cloth overnight? If so do you know roughly how many layers and what fabric composition you are using. I have day nappies sorted which at the moment are all cotton towling. I am just waiting on some hemp fleece i ordered as its supposed to be more absorbent and less bulky. The one night I trialed cloth it did work it was just funny watching her walk as the nappy was quite bulky.


----------



## kelzyboo

Just had some painful BH's, never had them with Abbie and i had a bit of a panic tbh! My bump went rock hard and very tight and it was very painful, i'm still feeling very tight now although the pain's not too bad now, i hope its not a sign he's going to arrive early, early i don't mind but not too early!

I saw the consultant today and he's still not changed positions lol stubborn baby!! Anyway i've been switched to tramadol instead of codine, its kinda similar but stronger so i'm hoping it helps me a bit apparently the next step for me if this doesn't work out is morphine and i'm hoping not to have to go there. 

Alls ok with me really, still trying to rest as my pelvis is still killing me xx


----------



## mummySS

Sounds like the painful BHs are a thing of second time mummies then! Good to know... but sorry you're all suffering. x


----------



## Starry Night

I got really painful BH's when I was about 18 weeks. It was scary as it was getting to the point where I was wondering if I should time it. After that it was weeks and weeks before I've had them again and even so it's been rare (so far) and just basic tightenings. Not even worth calling "uncomfortable". More like intense bloating.

I really wish I was on top of my kegels as pregnancy incontinence is starting to catch up with me. :blush: The worst was yesterday when I had a sneezing fit.

Well, things are getting very hectic here as we're approaching the week count-down until we move. We'll be in rental house just outside of our new town for a few months and I think the rural homes can only get dial up. I have no idea what our connection will be like or when we get set up so I may go M.I.A for the next little bit.


----------



## Hann12

Morning all, I got some texts from Sherri last night, she wanted me to update you as her Internet is not great. She has had another ultrasound and the cyst on the brain has disappeared and the baby is looking good. So some good news there however her cervix is basically dilating and the stitch isn't working anymore so she could give birth at any time. They said it could hold out for as long as 10 weeks but equally she could go into labour today. Send your thoughts to her to keep baby in there as long as possible! 
She didn't mention her health in her text but she did on facebook so for those of you who are friends via facebook see there for the update. As she didn't say to me about it I don't think I should post that. 
I don't know when she'll be back on the thread but I will text her and send our support.


----------



## Aaisrie

amand_a said:


> Aaisrie, I also wanted to ask are you using cloth overnight? If so do you know roughly how many layers and what fabric composition you are using. I have day nappies sorted which at the moment are all cotton towling. I am just waiting on some hemp fleece i ordered as its supposed to be more absorbent and less bulky. The one night I trialed cloth it did work it was just funny watching her walk as the nappy was quite bulky.

I'm using regular Issy Bears for Saraya at night as the double insert is enough for her... well actually this morning she was soaking but she had 2 bottles of juice last night before daddy put her to bed!!! If I'm boosting a pocket or something I usually use bamboo, just because that's the boosters I've got! I know most people usually use a microfibre/fleece as the top layer as it is a fast soaker with a bamboo or hemp [or multiples of] under it. The fleece/microfibre takes the liquid away quickly and allows the hemp/bamboo to soak from it as they are slow soakers... did that make sense?

For Atticus I have sandys and bamboozles with wraps and a couple of pockets but I reckon I'll use the bamboozles at night with possibly a home-made fleece booster next to his skin? They sell fleece blankets in £1 land so I reckon I can just cut it up to use as a booster!!


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies

Eve, i dont think ive experianced BH? Probably wouldnt know what it was it was if i had though!:wacko:
Also i get so impressed with all your talk re cloth bums etc, you are so creative!!

Hann, looking forward to seeing your handiwork! Wish i had a creative drive about me!
And families are a nightmare especially brothers! lol


Blue Bear, I like Joshua best out of your names, both are lovely though. 

DM, With regards to your MW, if you still cant get hold of her then i would suggest that a little white lie wouldnt hurt. Its just sad that we have to sometimes resort to thatb in order to get the treatment we deserve/need!
Re the two surnames we are toying with the idea of adding OHs's mums name as a middle name if we have a girl. She sadly died around 8 years ago of cancer and obviously i never got to meet her, i really wish i had done and it would mean the world to OH and his dad, her name was Joan which i know isnt the greatest but i could live with it.

MummySS, Re Pauls surname, remember us having this conversation on Sun, lol! It must make things tougher! Or easier actually as will narrow down the choice! 

Amanda, good to hear from you, hope you are well

Kelzy, sorry to hear your pelvis is so bad, cant be ideal in the school hols either

Starry, exciting that you are moving soon however i dont think i coulld cope with a move right now, mine was stressful enough when i wasnt pregnant! 

Hann, thanks for the update re Sherri, i think she has added to her fb, its great that the baby is looking so well now! Hopefully he will stay in as long as poss for her!


Well, im having a bit of a rest today untill i have to go into work later this evening. 
I recorded that BF programme last night ( i notice some of you have been posting about it) is it worth watching or not?

Baby has been super active last couple of days, all day yesterday i was getting kicked and last night i woke in middle of the night and was still feeling it!
The trend has carried on this morning too,, its so nice and reassuring but a bit of down time now and again would be nice ! lol ! seriously though im not complaining. 

Does third tri start when you reach 27 weeks?:dohh: Sorry if thatd a thick question!


----------



## Hann12

Morning Mel! I think 3rd trimester is 27 weeks - some places say 26 weeks 4 days and some say 28 weeks so most go with 27 I think.
I hope work isn't too bad today.

I have been feeling really sick after eating and into the night. Kept waking up last night feeling like I was going to throw up but kept it in. Then this morning I felt bad again and assumed it was hunger so I ate but still feel sick. I'm wondering if its because baby is bigger and so high up its just squashing my stomach? 

Also my DH came home last night saying he thinks he prefers the name Chloe so now we are undecided again!! argghhh!! :)

Kelzy - hope the new tablets make a difference and that you don't have to go onto morphine. 

Starry - equally I don't envy you moving but the end result will be so worth it for you :)


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone. 

Hann thanks for the Sherri update - fingers crossed baby stays put for a little while longer! 

BB - I really like both Zachary and Joshua and as you say both names are nice when shortened too. Could you maybe decide when baby is born? I think we're planning on going in with two names for each sex so we can decide when bubs is born.

Mel - I think third tri starts at 27 weeks. Have seen it in a couple of places saying it's 28 weeks but the majority say 27. 

I watched that breast is best programme last night too - it was making me and hubby wince with the pain they was describing when breastfeeding!


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel my BH were very different with Saraya than they have been with Atticus, they were minor with her that's what shocked me this time! But it definitely seems to be a #2 mummy thing with the pain!!
I've always been quite crunchy so cloth bums and making my own washing powder is just... the way I am? I've always been eco-friendly and things like that so it didn't shock my mum at all because she knows I'm like that!! I'm not a crazy crunchy though... like you won't find me giving up my car [I live in the middle of nowhere so it's kinda important!] or eating raw.. gotta have some meat in there too.. I'm just a half and half!!! LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

Freckles it DOES hurt initially but as you saw by that girl Emma [the one who was with Humphrey] it does get easier!!! She is proof that a good support group [as I keep saying!] is important and you could see by 6w she was settled into it and wasn't having the issues!! Your nipples aren't used to being sucked on a lot so when they are they do object and get sore and raw - hence the lansinoh, it doesn't STOP the pain but it definitely helps soothe and heal them! It's just working through those initial weeks to get to a point of comfort and routine with the baby!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann and Frecks thanks for the info re 3rd tri! 
Hann sorry you arent feeling great, my sickness has upped a bit this week im thinking that the fact my flump is jumping around so much is probably contributing to it! There are probably loads of reasons for it though.

Eve, nothing wrong with being crunchy, as long as you dont go bin diving! lol 

I finally caved in and have ordered a maternity pillow from ebay, a 5ft one in lilac, my back has been getting worse and worse in bed so bit the bullet, was hoping i could get through without one but its just getting ridiculous now. it only cost £18 includind delivery so not bad at all i thought!


----------



## freckles09

Aaisrie said:


> Freckles it DOES hurt initially but as you saw by that girl Emma [the one who was with Humphrey] it does get easier!!! She is proof that a good support group [as I keep saying!] is important and you could see by 6w she was settled into it and wasn't having the issues!! Your nipples aren't used to being sucked on a lot so when they are they do object and get sore and raw - hence the lansinoh, it doesn't STOP the pain but it definitely helps soothe and heal them! It's just working through those initial weeks to get to a point of comfort and routine with the baby!

Thanks for your post. Yeah am glad Emma managed to get through it. Really admired her for sticking at it. I want to give BFing a go and would consider the support groups if it wasn't working out but fingers crossed baby will be able to latch on and it won't be too painful! I heard applying cream to nipples a few weeks before BFing helps in preparation, do you think that's true?!


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel bins are a bit far... if it was a clothing bin I'd probably be in there but not some random smelly dumpster!!! 

Freckles the lansinoh I recommended is the best cream you can get. I used a couple of creams when I had Saraya and the lansinoh is the only one that helped and the only one I didn't want to remove before feeding which I think causes problems in itself. Having to remove the cream to feed made my nipples raw before she even latched on. One of the best treatments for cracked/sore/bleeding nipples is your own milk and most good supporters will advise you to hand express a bit of milk to put round your nipples and then let the air at them for a while. 
The only thing you need to be aware of with the lansinoh is not to leave it anywhere cold as it hardens in the cold [it will soften when it warms!] so when I used to leave mine on the windowsill at night I had to rub it in my fingers for a few minutes to soften it before putting it on after the morning feed!! lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and I don't know how much it would help that much in advance, I only ever used it when I started feeding... oh and I found the nipple shields you see a waste of space!!


----------



## freckles09

Aaisrie said:


> Mel bins are a bit far... if it was a clothing bin I'd probably be in there but not some random smelly dumpster!!!
> 
> Freckles the lansinoh I recommended is the best cream you can get. I used a couple of creams when I had Saraya and the lansinoh is the only one that helped and the only one I didn't want to remove before feeding which I think causes problems in itself. Having to remove the cream to feed made my nipples raw before she even latched on. One of the best treatments for cracked/sore/bleeding nipples is your own milk and most good supporters will advise you to hand express a bit of milk to put round your nipples and then let the air at them for a while.
> The only thing you need to be aware of with the lansinoh is not to leave it anywhere cold as it hardens in the cold [it will soften when it warms!] so when I used to leave mine on the windowsill at night I had to rub it in my fingers for a few minutes to soften it before putting it on after the morning feed!! lol

Thanks for the advice! Will be stocking up on the Lasinoh cream on my next trip to Boots! :thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

I know some of the girls here mentioned it being on offer in Sainsburys but don't know if it still is!!


----------



## melissasbump

It was a couple of weeks ago they had a 1/3 off event on, i got some then, think thats finished now though but it will come up again, may be worth waiting to see x


----------



## Sharique42

Good to see everyone is ticking on nicely, I am having a day of being worried:dohh: I watched that breast feeding programme last night & it scared me a bit (I hope that doesn't sound stupid) I really want to BF but am not sure I have the stamina to work through the pain:nope: so am really worried now. I also have my GTT test tomorrow and am very apprehensive about that as I do not cope well without food 1st thing, not great at having blood taken & the thought of a yucky drink makes me feel sick.

Sorry for the me,me,me post, just wanted to share with someone 

Thanks for listening ladies:flower: xx


----------



## freckles09

melissasbump said:


> It was a couple of weeks ago they had a 1/3 off event on, i got some then, think thats finished now though but it will come up again, may be worth waiting to see x

Thanks - will keep an eye out for their next 1/3 off event :thumbup:

Sharique - i too am apprehensive about breastfeeding but am going to give it a good go. Do you have any support groups in your local area?


----------



## melissasbump

Can anyone answer this (probably incredibly stupid) question for me.. What does it mean when someone says "ive had a show" I really have no clue and its popping up quite a lot in 3rd tri.

Frecks in addition Asdas baby event starts on 23rd April too so may be worth looking there too xx


----------



## Sharique42

Thanks Freckles, I am not sure about support groups, I will ask my midwife next week.

What has happened to my Beach Bumps banner? It's always been fine before!


----------



## DragonMummy

treble post..... ARGH!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

wretched phone.....


----------



## DragonMummy

Your img code at the end needs to be [/img] the / is gone! 


Mel theres a mucous plug in your cervix. A show is when some or all of it comes away. Means labour could be imminent


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Your img code at the end needs to be [/img] the / is gone!
> 
> 
> Mel theres a mucous plug in your cervix. A show is when some or all of it comes away. Means labour could be imminent

Ahh thankyou that makes sense now! t3rd tri threads are scarey!


----------



## DragonMummy

Sod it, cranked up the laptop....

A show isn't very reliable Mel as parts of it could come away at any time. I had a particularly enthusiastic evening of "snuggles" with DH when I was about 21 weeks and a load of mine came away. is really gross too - like blood streaked snot! When my waters finally broke I ended up with huge streaks of it across my bedroom carpet in the direction of the bathroom. DH said I had made go faster stripes....


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for asking that Mel!

I just made the mistake of googling chav names and virtually all my ideas are apparently chav names these days arrgghhh!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann if its any consolation your names dont SOUND chav. lol xx

Blood streaked snot..... hmmmm!


----------



## Clareabell

Ergh Linds you really do tell the most attractive stories. :) I lost some of my plug at around 20 weeks I was so impressed by it that i peeled it off my knickers and saved it on a piece of tissue to show Duncan when he got home . . . . . . . It was his favourite :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Oh bugger I just did the same Hann! Turns out a lot of names are considered chav these days!!

SugarBeth - you'll like this: "Girls called Katharine were found to have gained the best results" (it was a survey of teachers who identified which kids were going to be chavs judging on their names... btw chav is kinda the equivalent of trailer trash!)


----------



## mummySS

Thanks for asking about the bloody show Mel, i was wondering too. Sounds pleasant! :)


----------



## melissasbump

mummySS said:


> Thanks for asking about the bloody show Mel, i was wondering too. Sounds pleasant! :)

yeah almost wish i hadnt! Ignorance is bliss and all that!:rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann you KNOW what a snob I am. i'd have told you if I thought your names were chavvy :rofl:

As far as I can see, you're not naming Baby after a rubbish celebrity ("Britney Paris Peaches Jordan Kerry" etc) and it's not anything that rhymes with "Aiden" as that seems to be the thing now. Braydon, Cayden, Jayden etc. Or chosen a chavtastic designer name - WHO names their kids after bloody clothing designers? To each his own i guess but not my cup of tea at all. AND you're not tainting the poor child with unnecessarily complicated spelling in order to make yourself look clever (Eiyzacque? Really?)

Sorry if I have accidentally picked anyone's name choices! :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

I still think it's cute that SB picked the names of the "Royal couple" :]

Oh and on the "show" topic, lots of women don't even know they've lost theirs as they can come out a lot when you're peeing and you might not see it!


----------



## DragonMummy

I must say after spending 18 months on the TTC boards, you lose squeamishness as so many people seem to think that it is necessary to post photographs of their cervical mucus for your scrutiny, or even worse, picking blood clots out of their periods and posting photos asking if you think they might have MC'd. I mean FFS!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Aaisrie I nearly didn't notice - was only cos I happened to have a glance at the tissue after I wiped - not normal behaviour I assure you!


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> I must say after spending 18 months on the TTC boards, you lose squeamishness as so many people seem to think that it is necessary to post photographs of their cervical mucus for your scrutiny, or even worse, picking blood clots out of their periods and posting photos asking if you think they might have MC'd. I mean FFS!!!!

jeez louise...


----------



## DragonMummy

i know. and not a positive pregnancy test in sight. I always wondered WHY on earth they would WANT to have had a MC? one of them swore she could see an umbilical cord. :sick:


----------



## Hann12

arrggh just posted and internet lost it, annoying!

Thanks for your thoughts on my names. I still love Annabelle, need to persuade Greg back to it. I do like Chloe but 2 things put me off 1) popularity, its been in the top 10 for at least 5 years and a teacher posted that she see's loads of Chloes at school. 2) That Kardashian family has a Khloe who is now in the public eye and spells it chavvy plus that spelling is also now top 100!! I can see that becoming a bigger thing. So annoying!

Funny you say about people posting photos of mucus etc because I dipped into the 3rd tri yesterday and someone had posted one and everyone was saying it looked like regular CM, nice!!! I thankfully have not seen the miscarry clots otherwise I probably would throw up!


----------



## DragonMummy

Gipping....


and Khloe is good enough reason to ditch a name in my mind.

I will be interested to see what Holly Willoughby calls hers as she has a Harry and is expecting a girl. I will be pissed if she calls her Sophie.... :rofl:

MINE!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh holy cack..... look at my ticker. Due in 78 days? HOW?

(am hoping however that it will be more like 64 if I'm honest....)


----------



## Hann12

Hopefully not - I hope she doesn't choose Annabelle either as that will screw that one up too as you know it will increase the popularity! Why do people have to copy celebs?!!

I am with you - I want to give birth at week 38/39 - can't bear the thought of going into the 40's!


----------



## freckles09

Sharique42 said:


> Thanks Freckles, I am not sure about support groups, I will ask my midwife next week.
> 
> What has happened to my Beach Bumps banner? It's always been fine before!

I just googled it and it bought up a list of breastfeeding support groups in my area which will be helpful if i need it. Whereabouts in Kent are you? I'm from Kent too :flower:

Thanks for the show posts - i was wondering about shows and plugs too! Just glad i'd ate my lunch before reading the descriptions :haha:

Hann - i don't think Annabelle or Chloe sound at all chavvy. Chloe is popular but it's really pretty. I love Olivia and also Oliver but they're both in the top 2 of names!


----------



## Sharique42

DragonMummy said:


> Your img code at the end needs to be [/img] the / is gone!
> 
> 
> Mel theres a mucous plug in your cervix. A show is when some or all of it comes away. Means labour could be imminent

Thanks DM, I have added / as suggested & now it doesn't show at all when I post:dohh: have tried copy & pasting link from front page & no luck, any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann most 1st timers go over - I was 40 +2 with Saraya!

DM it's like some sort of "pity me for not being pregnant" thing I think? I dunno... maybe they want more sympathy than "you're just not pregnant this time"... And there's no way they would see the umbilical cord, what a load of tosh!!

I saw my plug because I was looking for it LOL it was there when I wiped but I was on the lookout so I was checking haha but I didn't take a picture of it for facebook or anything!


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks for the update on Sherri. I hope the baby does stay put for another 10 weeks! Have been thinking about her and will continue to do so.

I never go into the threads with photos of mucus and whatnot. Had no idea girls were posting clot photos. :wacko: I can't even stand the sight of my own during AF. lol You wouldn't see an umbilical chord during a chemical anyways....I saw my baby's during my mc but it was teensy like a thread and I was on the doorstep of being in 2nd tri....definitely would not subject other human beings to that image. :nope:

My wedding and engagement rings had to come off last night. I just can stand the swelling anymore and all the skin is coming off round them. Just not sure where I can put them for now as most things have been packed already. I definitely want them on my carry-on just in case someone decided to rifle through my checked-in bag. Don't trust those airport guys...


----------



## DragonMummy

https://https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/beachballbanner.gif 


TESTING....


----------



## DragonMummy

feck.... hang on....


----------



## DragonMummy

https://https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/beachballbanner.gif

TESTING AGAIN....


----------



## DragonMummy

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/beachballbanner.gif

TESTING!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

PHP:

[IMG]https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/beachballbanner.gif[/IMG]



Try this. Am quite sure its the same bloody one but who knows!


----------



## DragonMummy

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll182/razcox/beachballbanner.gif 

double checking.....


----------



## DragonMummy

huzzah! front page link is working again now. Feck knows what I'd done!


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry when I moved I had one box specifically for stuff I wouldn't let out of my sight! It stayed with me at all times.


----------



## Sharique42

Thanks DM I think I've got it now, wasn't sure if I had gone mad! I felt quite lost without it on my sig:haha:


----------



## freckles09

In case you girls didn't know Boots have a big baby event on at the moment including 3 for 2 on their products.

https://www.boots.com/en/3-for-2-mi...oss_baby&cm_sp=cat_mandb-_-c9095-_-c9095_rot1


----------



## Blue_bear

Chatty girls today!!

Thanks for all the graphic talk of blood streaked snot etc, luckily im not squeemish at all! Lol.

Look out in Boots for bargains ladies. I picked up a cot bumper and cot quilt on there reduced shelf a couple of weeks back. Both reduced to 4.50 each. I do really like it but on a whim decided its perhaps not quite what i want (being animals when i have gone for cars etc) so whacked it on ebay and the quilt went for £25, and the bumper for £12.50 :happydance:

Had my physio appt this morning, (was pretty crap as we had guessed Linds!) She just talked to me about the pain and what i can do to reduce it, like sitting down etc! Then gave me a hugeamungous bit of tubigrip for me to wear round my pelvis for extra support and thats about all.....oh and a load of blurb on PGP (previously known as SPD, Lol).

Just got to keep hobbling on and finish this week at work! 

Has anyone heard if Holly Willoughby has had her baby yet?


----------



## Starry Night

Who is Holly Willoughby? I'm so out of the loop....

And crazy! My nose just randomly started to bleed! I have read that nosebleeds are more common in pregnancy but this is totally out of left field. I used to get them all the time as a kid due to allergies but I outgrew those allergies when I was preteen. But this was the time of year I'd get them way back then...


----------



## Starry Night

Should I post a pic? ;)


----------



## melissasbump

There was no news on this morning today x


----------



## mummySS

:rofl: no thanks starry, i'm sure we can imagine... Nose bleeds are horrible, i had a few major ones during first tri, but haven't had any since touch wood. They dont hurt of course but i always find it a bit freaky. I'm not so great with the sight of blood... 

Holly Willoughby (can't stop thinking 'Holly Willough-booby' :dohh:) is a uk tv presenter.


----------



## melissasbump

Starry, ive constantly had a bloody nose since bout 6 weeks. not actual run ny blood but when i get a blocked nose or blow, its usually full of blood. Something to do with the extra blood flow round your body.... "sigh"


----------



## Britt11

mummySS said:


> Oh bugger I just did the same Hann! Turns out a lot of names are considered chav these days!!
> 
> SugarBeth - you'll like this: "Girls called Katharine were found to have gained the best results" (it was a survey of teachers who identified which kids were going to be chavs judging on their names... btw chav is kinda the equivalent of trailer trash!)

Sugarbeth I am a Catherine and do love my name, I never got teased once in all my years of school for my name. The only annoying thing was my parents early on called me Cathy which I hated lol Nowadays, Catherine/Katherine is shortened to Kate or Katie which is super cute

Clarabell, I saw your 3D avatar picture, omg what a little cutie :hugs:

hello everyone hope you are well, I am swamped with work, the usual
Cheers,


----------



## BlueViolet

I just read 6 or 7 pages of posts and now I can remember so little...:dohh: I have a feeling today is going to be a lazy day. We have overnight guests this weekend for the baby shower and I should be cleaning, but I have no energy. I vacuumed and did laundry yesterday. Today I should start de-cluttering, but I don't want to at all...The friends that are coming haven't seen our new house, so we'll have to give them a tour. Ugh! Normally, I'd be excited and now all I can think of is how much work it's going to be for the place to be tidy and sparkly. Sorry for the moan. I should suck it up and do it. 

Starry, about your rings, can you put them on a necklace? That's what I do when I'm bloated. 

Regarding chav names, I actually had to look those up. It cracks me up because people in the US have negative associations too, but I would hope teachers wouldn't make those public. What got under my skin when I was teaching was weird spelling on common names and being expected to get every letter just right or else there was a temper tantrum. Likewise, some names were spelled exactly the same, but were supposed to be pronounced differently. I will admit that some teachers commented on names that represented a quality especially if the child didn't seem to embody that, but that conversation didn't make it out of the teacher's lounge (for example, Princess or Angel). 

It would be tough to worry about every negative perception a name has, especially as trends tend to change over time. In spite of this, I'm still wondering if we picked the right name. We can't agree on a boy's name, so I really hope we're having a girl and the tech wasn't wrong. On a reality TV show a couple set up a focus group to give them feedback on names. It was so funny to watch them squirm as they tore apart the names they liked. In the end, they picked what they liked anyhow.


----------



## Hann12

Bv I tend to think that boys names are a bit safer and mote obvious if you go down the Chavez line. I'm sure I'm safe with Harry and Rory, it's the girls names I'm concerned by! I have images of teenage mums in velour tracksuits screaming girls names out in the super markets and parks etc! 

Oh and nose bleeds, I've permanently got dried blood in there, so attractive!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann12 said:


> I have images of teenage mums in velour tracksuits screaming girls names out in the super markets and parks etc!

:rofl:

That's funny because I thought girl names are safer since they don't get made fun of as much. Or at least one would hope. With boy names my husband is concerned that we pick something that's not feminine at all or too different. I really hope I can have another scan to confirm the gender. My closet is screaming pink and it would stink if we couldn't use those pretty clothes. I attached some photos. About half or more are hand-me downs, so I didn't buy all of them, but it still looks shameful that I have so many and we're not 100% sure it's a girl. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







clothes 3.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 3









clothes2.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 3









clothes.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsWez

I failed my one hour glucose test, so I am currently doing my 3 hour tolerance test. :( I hope I pass this one. My results from the one hour fasting test was 146. :( wish me luck ladies.


----------



## BlueViolet

Aw, Wez, good luck! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## DragonMummy

oh sod - good luck, Wez!

Got my GTT booked for Friday morning. No food from 1915 on thursday (no birthday tea for me) , Lucozade at 0715 Friday then MW will be here from 0900 for an 0915 test. DH is TOTALLY doing to school run that morning! Got to ring the surgery to book in my anti d for Tuesday now.


----------



## mummySS

Oh good luck Wez, I have every sympathy as a hater of needles and blood. You must be hungry :( Hope you pass a-ok!

BlueV - :rofl: at your baby closet - it looks just lovely! I really hope you end up having a girl!

AFM, I think we are close to finalising our names... 

:pink: Isla
:blue: Leo

I think both fit well with paul's mile-long surname. And the middle name will be my surname (I am not cruel enough to double-barrel it, but at the same time I need my surname on there in case passport control don't believe i'm the kid's mother!)

Any thoughts? (particularly on chav-ness???) :flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

actually crying now I am so cross. She has no appointments free. The hospital said a GP can do it but the fucking receptionist wouldn't let me book in and said I have to speak to MW who I CAN'T GET HOLD OF! It was a MW from another area who called me and is coming on friday! GOD my hormones can't take this!!! How hard can it be to book in for one fucking injection?


----------



## Aaisrie

Hope you get sorted DM :[

MummySS I love the names!!


----------



## Starry Night

Wez - good luck! Hope the first test was just a fluke.

DM - that's more than annoying. Geez. This isn't some cosmetic surgery or anything -- it's a needed treatment so they should be making it happen for you. Hope it all gets sorted.

What does chavy mean? Does it mean ridiculous or something? I know Baby Centre picks on the names Jason and Kylie and I can't figure out why. I guess they were the names of some characters on an 80s soaps program but the names themselves are fine. I don't get it.


----------



## Clareabell

Good luck Wez, :hugs:

DM - Community midwifes are nightmares to get hold of and I swear surgery receptionists have to have a NVQ in how to be an unsympathetic, unhelpful, bitch. Hope you get it sorted soon. 

BV - Love all the clothes, so cute all there just waiting for her arrival. 

Mummyss - I love the names. Isla was on are list, I wanted Isla Grace but I think we will end up with Niamh and Jessica as her middle name as that was my wee Granny's name :(


----------



## MrsWez

mummyss, I'm ready to eat my fecking hand! I haven't eaten since 7 pm last night and it is currently 12:45pm. Baby is kicking up a storm.


----------



## MrsWez

DM, I hope they get your shot sorted out soon. :hugs:

Love the names, Mummyss. What does Chavy mean? and how can a name be chavy?


----------



## Clareabell

Oh poor you I would of either fainted or thrown up by now, I need to eat in the morning or I feel rough.


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh no Wez, I hope you pass this time round!

I havent heard from mine so im hoping no news is good news!

Persevre Linds, someone must no whats happening or needs to happen with your anti d. Again because im clueless, can the midwife thats coming friday not just do it for you?
If not you may have to resort to phoning the mat unit with an excuse like you said before....

Mummy and Claire- I love all those names :)

Am off to work now. Will catch up later x


----------



## Starry Night

I looked up 'chav names' and there isn't a whole lot of agreement on what those are. My own personal name is on one of the lists! How awful. lol I was an A student and teachers loved me....My son's name is on some of the lists too...but Daniel is a Bible name! That's where I got it. Oh well.


----------



## mummySS

Thanks for comments on the names :) For you US/Canada ladies, Chav is kinda the equivalent of trailer trash. Think kevin federline.


----------



## mummySS

Seriously Wez I would be eating my hand too. Hang in there!

DM - argghhh why cant they pull their finger out, how hard can it be to a) get back to you and b) book you in for one little injection! 

Starry - I wouldn't worry about your name coming up on a chav list - you are totally right, names are different things to different people. Plus i'm sure UK chav names are different to north american ones. And how the fugg is Daniel a chav name? lol. that can't be right...


----------



## Hann12

BV - the clothes look great, you have loads and I'm sure it must be a girlie :)

DM - hope you get the shot sorted.

Wez - big hugs, hope the results go your way.

Mummy - I love the names! i'd like to go with Isla but this friend told me that Isla was her chosen name so I'd feel like I was stealing it which is a bit silly as she is 23 and no where near to marriage or pregnancy! Oh well. They aren't chav names.

BB - hope work is okay - so close to finishing!

AFM - feeling much better than this morning thankfully. Greg is bringing a friend home for dinner so luckily I am okay for that, though I have bought nothing to eat so he has to get food on his way home ooops! And I am just in joggers and a sweatshirt. Nice!

Hoping tomorrow will be a happier day as I am finally going to get a bikini wax and my hair highlighted. Hopefully I'll feel much better when I actually look nicer!!


----------



## Hann12

Daniel isn't a chav name. 

DM hit the nail on the head I think with her list of boys chavvy names. 
Girls ones are less easy to spot! I think the lists going round include loads of names I wouldn't call chavvy - Emma was on the list and I def don't think thats a chav name!


----------



## Hann12

For those of you US/Canada/Australia based, I was sent this on email:

We wanted to thank you for being a Planning Family member with this promo code for a free baby carrier (a $48 value) at the Seven Slings website! The promo code is "FAMILY2011". https://www.sevenslings.com/index.php/cart

Go to the Seven Slings website, click on "Shop Now" and select any baby carrier you would like (be sure to go to their sizing page so you can get the right size carrier for you). Once you have selected your size, you will automatically be directed to the "shopping bag" where you can enter the promo code "FAMILY2011". This promo code will take off 100% of the baby carrier purchase and all you are required to pay is the shipping fees. 

I don't know how I managed to sign up for it but thought it could be useful for you. :)


----------



## Starry Night

Those are pretty! I think the "Black Magic" is my favourite. Didn't realize slings came in such specific sizes. I've heard that slings are preferable to the sturdier carriers. But the carriers have a broad size range (work up to a year). I really want a carrier of some sort for going on hikes. I'm an amateur hiker so it's not like I'm climbing up mountains or anything. Can't anyways as I'm moving to the prairies!


----------



## mummySS

Eugh, just ate 2 bags of cheesy wotsits and feeling sick. Why oh why! :sick:


----------



## SugarBeth

Aaisrie said:


> I still think it's cute that SB picked the names of the "Royal couple" :]

 Lol, thanks. I'm still slowly getting over the shock that we're using Katherine though instead of William! Sometimes seeing all the pink in the nursery is still like "Oh wow, I'm having a girl!" I'm so excited to have everything in pink, but after most of my pregnancy thinking it was a boy, it's hard to actually believe it! :haha:



mummySS said:


> SugarBeth - you'll like this: "Girls called Katharine were found to have gained the best results" (it was a survey of teachers who identified which kids were going to be chavs judging on their names... btw chav is kinda the equivalent of trailer trash!)




Britt11 said:


> Sugarbeth I am a Catherine and do love my name, I never got teased once in all my years of school for my name. The only annoying thing was my parents early on called me Cathy which I hated lol Nowadays, Catherine/Katherine is shortened to Kate or Katie which is super cute.

 Thanks! I can't wait to have a little Katie! The more I use the name, the more I love it (I'm so glad I won the battle between my husband and I on whether to use Katherine or Katelynn, I love Katherine!) Though now he brought up that he likes the spelling Kathryn better. I'm still partial to Katherine though!:cloud9:

It was such a thrill to see her name written out the other day, I've only seen it on the computer. But at the baby shower, her full name was written out in icing on the cake (which I later ate :haha: )
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/1p.jpg

(btw, bunches of baby shower pictures and the nursery slowly getting "pinker" are on my blog if anyone is interested - the link is in my siggy.)


----------



## Starry Night

That cake looks fabulous! It's almost too bad you had to eat it. lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann12 said:


> For those of you US/Canada/Australia based, I was sent this on email:
> 
> We wanted to thank you for being a Planning Family member with this promo code for a free baby carrier (a $48 value) at the Seven Slings website! The promo code is "FAMILY2011". https://www.sevenslings.com/index.php/cart
> 
> Go to the Seven Slings website, click on "Shop Now" and select any baby carrier you would like (be sure to go to their sizing page so you can get the right size carrier for you). Once you have selected your size, you will automatically be directed to the "shopping bag" where you can enter the promo code "FAMILY2011". This promo code will take off 100% of the baby carrier purchase and all you are required to pay is the shipping fees.
> 
> I don't know how I managed to sign up for it but thought it could be useful for you. :)

WATCH OUT FOR THEM!!! I've seen posts about how shit the quality of the slings are and that the shipping isn't worth the cost of the item - that's from other babywearers! TBH you might be better going for a good quality sling and paying the money for it. I love my Didy and my friends Girasol which I "borrowed" about 6 months ago and still have!!


----------



## MrsWez

I survived!! That wasn't fun but I did it! What I do for my son! I should find the results in a week.

Beautiful cake, SB


----------



## kelzyboo

Hann, i'm a little offended since i practically live in my velour tracksuit lol but in my defense, its the only thing that fits and its sooo comfy, think thats the only part of me thats chavvy!! (well i hope it is) xx

MrsWez, sorry you failed the test, i really hope you pass the next one, good luck xxx
SB, that cake looks fantastic i'm seriously drooling on my keyboard lol x

AFM, i have to have my new medication reviewed by the senior consultant as no one can agree on wether or not i should be taking it, one of the doctors even said i shouldn't have had the codine so i'm pretty worried at the moment, i've got a bad feeling they're going to tell me i can't have anything which at this point is not an option for me.

I've had to have my bed moved downstairs as i can't manage any longer, i am in constant agony all day every day, i can barely walk even with the crutches for support and its becoming unbearable now. All this is caused in part by the SPD but mostly by the damage to my pelvis from my first delivery which they caused in the first place!!! I'm really scared i'll get nothing at all and i can't cope with it, the codine doesn't help at all, it makes no difference and i don't get any relief from anything, if i can't have any pain relief i don't know how i'll manage with Abbie or normal everyday things that i struggle with and have a lot of help with now.

So i'm not having the best of days, should find out whats happening tomorrow so wish me luck xxx


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Just a quick post from me. Should have had my midwife appt today to check out my puffy leg but she called about 1pm to discuss the appt as I am not due to see them til 28 weeks. When I told her what it was all about she said she was fairly certain it was oedema caused by being on my feet all week and nothing to worry about. She said that I would be better to see the GP as the only thing she would do if she was concerned would be refer me to the GP. So I said that I would cancel my appt with her and see the GP instead. I now have to phone the surgery tomorrow and see if I can get an on the day appt for my GP. She asked about various symptoms to ensure it wasn't a blood clot eg hot legs, burning pain in the back of my calf etc and I didn't have any of that.

Feeling OK about my leg though as its not as swollen today so I think the cooler weather and being less on my feet is helping. I am now drinking water by the gallon, sleeping with my feet on a pillow and also trying to avoid anything that has salt in it as that can apparently help with water retention.

Anyway off to bed as shattered now.


----------



## DragonMummy

US/Canada girls - basically chavs are pondlife who don't work as they think taxpayers owe them a living (and I am not talking about those who can't work - those who WON'T!), have no moral fibre and generally no teeth. Basically anything you get on Jerry Springer and we get on Jeremy Kyle. Bleugh..... 

Mummy I love the names. Isla was on my list but DH kicked up a right fuss claiming it's not even a real name... Sigh....

Kelz - er.... I think you need to be induced/sectioned at the earliest possible moment. Will they get bubs out early? You can't carry on suffering like this, is ridiculous! big hugs :friends:


----------



## Aaisrie

DM - LOL @ no teeth hahahahahaha so true!! You'd think they could spare a few pennies instead of buying another bottle of white lightening or buckfast to get a tooth brush/paste!


----------



## kelzyboo

:rofl: Yeah i deffinately need to be sectioned!!

Yeah, they will deliver him early although they won't give me a date yet or decide if it will be an induction or a c-section, they kinda want to play it by ear and see how the symptoms are nearer the time. I would prefer induction but its looking like a c-section at the moment, its unlikely i will be able to deliver him natural as the position i need to get into i can't :cry:

The consultant actually said to me yesterday 'i'm very sorry but we can't do much because its a little too early to deliver him' :dohh: Err yeah your not kidding!! 

I think they'll let me go 37-38 weeks before delivering him which is what i want, i want him full-term first and since the medical reason is about me and not him i think they will be reluctant to go any earlier. Just hope i get some pain releif in the meantime because theres a long way to go yet and its hard to cope with the pain. I'm so sick of hearing myself moaning lol, july can't come quick enough!!

Hope all the other ladies with SPD are coping a bit better than i am, i thought i'd feel a bit better this time round but it feels like it did full term with Abbie, i'm obviously in no position to advise anyone since nothing at all helps me but please DON'T deliver on your back, thats what damaged my pelvis it wasn't the pregnancy it was delivering her on my back!

Hope everyones doing ok :hugs: xx


----------



## mummySS

Kelzy, it really does sound horrible so I can't blame you for moaning, I moan just at regular back pain. Hopefully the time will go by quicker than you think. I can't believe this has all happened from you delivering on your back, that is terrible! How come if you don't mind me asking? :hugs:

Curlew, glad you managed to get in touch with someone, good job it doesn't sound too serious... 

Beth, the cake looks amazing! Will check out your blog tmrw!

Night night all x


----------



## kelzyboo

No i don't mind, if its stops it happening to someone else i'll tell anyone lol

I had SPD with Abbie and decided to have an epidural to help me cope in labour (also a big mistake, if you can cope without i wouldn't recomend having one!), anyway it made me less able to move and the midwives ignored my notes that specifically told them not to open my legs beyond a certain point. I ended up on my back with the midwives pushing my legs up to my chest and as i'd had the epidural i couldn't feel what damage was being done until it was already too late, now i have bone erosion where my pelvic bones meet at the front. Because my pelvis is not stable and held in place, the bones rub together as i move and are eroding, i will need an operation to pin it when baby is born, hopefully that will end 5 years of pain since i had Abbie.

It was all caused by them pushing my pelvis too far apart. They recomend giving birth on your side which wouldn't be an option for me this time but as long as you don't open your legs further than you can without pain it shouldn't be a problem, on your back is the worst position as it allows your pelvis to open too far. The epidural doesn't help as you can't feel the damage being done, i wouldn't ever have it again, i had no control over what they were doing to me and this time if i don't have a section, nobody is touching me unless its life or death. 

I'm hoping for a better birth this time and will not be getting on my back for anything, if you have SPD its so hard to change positions anyway and in labour its worse, i'm going to try to deliver on all fours this time as no one can open my legs but me in that position. I know long term damage doesn't happen to everyone but in labour its hard to remember what you should be doing as the contractions take over a bit lol just try not to get on your back!!! xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Why is it that when I feel sick, I'm good for nothing but cooking?? I've been feeling very blah today, and I haven't gotten myself to do any cleaning other than a quick vaccuming through the nursery and bedroom. But, I've wanted to make everything possible when I stepped into the kitchen! I made a dozen deviled eggs (I usually make at least two dozen, but didn't have enough eggs), I sauted some peppers and combined them with spaghetti tossed in olive oil (which turned out even better than I thought), and I started to make coconut custard pie when I realized I didn't have enough eggs to make the dough or custard. 

I really wish I could get myself to clean though. When I wasn't cooking today, I was basically sleeping or laying down. I feel like I need a third nap...

It may be due to nerves, as I need to get my glucose test tomorrow morning (that I must past, I have absolutely no time or will to have the three hour one done!) and the Rhogam shot for being Rh-negative, which I heard can be really painful (and who would look forward to getting a big needle stuck in their butt cheek?) I also need to find my pediatrician's office and get them to rush signing papers so I can get them in to my midwives on time. I just want to sleep...


----------



## kelzyboo

Wow SB the food sounds fantastic, not sure what deviled eggs are but they sound nice lol I wouldn't worry about the cleaning, you will find the energy eventually, until then you should enjoy the napping, after all that cooking you deserve a nap xx


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, will catch up on the updates later but wanted to post my recent bump pics.
this is at 28w3d
:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







black-tank-2RS.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1









black-tank-1RS.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks, Kelzy! 

Britt, lovely round bump!


----------



## Annamumof2

29 weeks today... :happydance: OMG i can't believe in 9 weeks i should see Flynn....

anyways i had a scan yesterday to see him and he is weighing in at 2lb 15oz at the moment and head down.... he better stay like that too hehe

easter brake is killing me already i just want this week to be over so then the weekend is here so i can go back to napping during the day...

Happy 29 weeks DM and who else that is 29 weeks or just gone past it

i get my pram in a few weeks....


----------



## Annamumof2

We have finaly got Jason to eat "big boy food" he has been eatting like pasta and spaghetti bolognese sense he was able to start eatting.... which he is 6 now and i finaly got him to eat chips and chicken for the first time


and i thought i would add this is because i loved when they was stood togther this was took on Jason's 6th birthday Jan 24th 2011...


----------



## Hann12

Lovely photos Anna and happy 29 weeks to you and DM and everyone else at that point!
Why does it matter what position the baby is in if you are having a section? Sorry if that's a stupid question!!

Kelzy - feel so bad for you! I've heard horror stories of people with SDP and delivering. My physio actually told me to try and squat to deliver so that gravity works with you too and so that I'm in control. My plan isn't to have an epidural but we shall see!! 

Britt - love the bump! 

SB - good luck with the glucose test, I'm sure you'll be fine. 

AFM - getting up now to have my beauty appointments across the other side of London then meet my brother abd friends for a few drinks so I'll be out of the house from 10am until prob about 9/10pm!! Long day! Will check in on here when I can though :) 
Enjoy your days!


----------



## Blue_bear

First of All, HAPPY BIRTHDAY DragonMummy!!

Kelz, wow i cant believ how much pain your in. I know how much i moan about mine hurting but i cant imagine how you must be feeling. Not just pain but sheer frustration as i know i do. I tried taking co-codamol and although its 'safe' the two times i took it 
baby definately went quiet for a few hours so now very reluctant to take any more!

I really hope for your sake and sanity they find something to help you get through a few more weeks at least.

You saying about your previous delivery causing it, when i was at physio yesterday she was saying that if i carry on working and pushing myself despite the pain it is going to have an impact on the way i want to deliver which is the last thing i want. So coupled with your story has made me realise that i need to be a bit more careful!

Am off work today thankfully, only doing four hours last night near killed me. I came home and got straight in the bath to try and get some relief before getting into bed. God only knows how the hell im going to manage tomorrow and the weekend. I know its my last few shifts but it doesnt stop it hurting! 

Oh and J has brought baby J ANOTHER pair of trainers off ebay....sigh....


----------



## Clareabell

Morning everyone. 

Britt - Love your bump pic, your bump is all lovely and round. 

Kelz - I hope your doctors come up with some suggestions to help you get through the home stretch. 

SB - Good luck with your clucose test today.

Hann - Have a good time with your friends :)

Happy 29 weeks to all due on 30th! :)

AFM - I am feeling like shite today, my head is pounding and just generally feel rough. Sleeping is becoming impossible if my hips are'nt hurting my legs are getting cramp or my hands are getting pins and needles. I gave up trying to sleep early this morning and got up at 5am :( Am off to the hospital at in a short while. 

Hope everyone has a good day, especially DM! Hope you are being pampered by your boys and you get to feast on a whole range of goodies! :)


----------



## curlew

morning all

Mrs Wez - sorry to hear you failed the 1hr test. Hopefully the full test results will come back better for you.

Mummyss - love the names Isla and Leo. I wanted Isla for a girl but as we are having a boy we are going for either Lewis or Finlay.

DM - sorry to hear you are having a hard time to get your injection. Must admit my first thought was like Blue Bear why can't the midwife who you are seeing on Friday do it? Its only a jab and she is taking blood anyway? Hope you get it sorted soon.

Clare love the name Niamh its so pretty.

Starry - no way would I think of Daniel as being a 'chav' name so I think your safe there. I am a bit biased as Daniel was the one we were going to call DS1 but ended up with Joshua as it went better with our surname.

BV - Is it wrong that I am jealous of all your lovely clothes for your wee girl. I'd love a wardrobe like that for myself but in my size of course:winkwink:

Sb - your baby shower cake looks beautiful. Envious of your cooking spree but keeping my fingers crossed all your appointments today go well for you and you have enough time to do them all.

Kelzy - big hugs that you are having such a terrible time with your SPD. Keeping my fingers crossed that you and the little one make it to 37 weeks.

Britt - fabulous bump pictures, your bump is so neat. I still look like the michelin man who ate too many pies lol.

Anna - lovely pictures of the children. They look so cute.

Congrats on reaching 29 weeks to DM and Anna and whoever else is there. Phew only a couple of weeks to go and we will be in single digit week countdowns. Doesn't seem that long since we were all hoping to get out of single digit weeks and into second tri!!!

AFM - Feeling a bit more normal this morning so think I have finally recupperated from my holiday lol. My leg and ankle are back to normal so don't think I will bother the GP as like the midwife said it would appear that it was just as a result of too much walking, sitting and the heat when on holiday.

Can't beleive I am 27 weeks today and now in third tri - wooo hooo and only 3 more days til we take DS to see his wee brother at the scan. I am so excited about that as I can't wait to see his reaction.

DH has been busy painting the back bedroom and I have ordered the new Star Wars curtains, bedding, rug, lamp and bin for DS. Hoping to have the painting finished tomorrow and then we can start moving the furniture in over the weekend. DS was really excited when he came back from his dad's last night and saw it.


----------



## DragonMummy

re the jab, feck knows.


----------



## curlew

Hann - have a great day out at your pamper and then with your friends.

BB- good luck with your last few shifts. I don't know how you do it standing on your feet when I see what happened to me just walking around disney. Definately need to take care of yourself so that you don't limit your birth choices.

Clare - sorry you are feeling rough. Hope your hospital appt goes well. I have been getting the pins and needles in my right wrist/hand at night and it keeps waking me. The only way to make it better is to sleep with my right arm hanging out of the bed but can't do that as need to sleep on my left as that appears to be helping with my swollen ankle. Spend most of the night swopping one side to the other!!!

DM - happy birthday - hope you have a great day.


----------



## Hann12

Curlew I have the pins and needles/dead hand thing at night too! Weird and not fun!


----------



## foxforce

Hey everyone :wave:

Just checking in with you as been a while ,I find it too difficult to keep up with all the posts when I don't go online for very long.

I hope your all well and not experience to much discomfort/pain

On a brief read of the last few pages . . . . .

Happy 29 weeks to those of us who are and happy whatever week you are to everyone else :happydance:

Happy birthday DM :cake: :friends: Hope you have a lovely day :D

Britt great bump pics hun 

SB all the best for your glucose test and your shot, hope your sickness goes soon 

Anna right on track at your scan which is great :thumbup: My lo is also head down at the moment, I have a feeling it will stay there, must be comfy!! Great news on the 'big boy food' too

Hann enjoy your drinks! Ages since I have been out if you don't count taking mum out for mother's day :winkwink:

Mrs Wez fx'd for you and your results, sorry about you failing the 1 hour

Curlew glad your feeling better 

Kelzy so sorry you are suffering with spd it must be terrible I really hope you get some relief soon, like DM said probably looking like you may get to see lo sooner than planned with how much your suffering :hugs:

AFM I'm doing good just the odd bout of back/rib pain and reflux, so can't complain compared to what some of you guys are going through.
29 weeks I really can't believe it, time is flying so quick, less than 8 more weeks at work! Everything was good at mw appointment last week, bloods must be ok as they haven't been in touch, I measured ok. 
I have a bump you can't miss now which seems to be growing at a daily rate, lo is very active especially on a evening. I have been wearing a bump support as find I get back pain if on my feet alot which does help.

Sorry I don't have the time to get through posts more often but I do lurk when I get on so I am about :D I do miss posting but it's soooo busy here :shrug:

Hope everyone feels better soon who feels crappy and be in touch xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Happy Birthday DM :wine: sending a nice glass of wine since you can't have a real one, have a great day xx

BB, deffinately start taking it easier if you can, the advice used to be to 'push through the pain and carry on' but its not anymore, if its hurting you need to stop and rest for a while, obviously we have to try to keep mobile and i'm failing at that at the moment :wacko: but if its painful then rest! My physio mentioned squatting on a birthing ball as a possible position for birth but i find it difficult to do, if you can then its supposed to take the pressure off a bit. I hope it doesn't get too much worse for you and all the other ladies suffering with SPD, feel free to all moan like i am lol xx

AFM i'm still waiting for a phonecall to let me know if i can have the tramadol or not, i don't care what it is but fx'd i can have something that actually works for me and doesn't hurt baby, it doesn't really matter if they give me anything or not i will have to cope with the pain but it would be easier if i could get a bit of releif from it, even an hour will do!

I had a slight embarrassing incident last night and i know if i tell you, you'll never let me live it down but here goes; I had what we shall call a little accident :dohh: ok it was a bit more than a little and i did have a little panic that my water had broke :blush: only because i couldn't seem to control it at all, it didn't feel normal to me. I didn't need the toilet at all, even when i have been desperate to go that hasn't happened before, ok i leak a little on the way mostly because it takes me that long to get up i've gone way past holding it but its never like that, i can always hold most of it in :blush: Sooo embarrassed even typing this but ah well, i put a pad on and i didn't leak anymore just a bit damp :wacko: so i don't think it was my water.....just add loss of bladder control to my long list :haha: xx


----------



## MrsWez

Happy Birthday, DM!! :flower::cake:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well today. 

Fox, sorry you are having rib pain.

Kelzy, maybe you could have borrowed a diaper from your daughter? :haha:

Clare, hope you feel better. 

Curlew, we still haven't seen wedding pictures yet woman!

AFM, I'm off today. I plan on doing nothing. After my 3 hour GTT yesterday, I got groceries, filled the car, made dinner, did housework, did the laundry and watered the plants. :wacko: I think I deserve a day off. Although we plan on going out to dinner and going to Costco tonight. 

Jonathan was running around like a hamster on a wheel yesterday. Now he seems to be calming down. DH was in awe feeling him move last night. :cloud9: I love my boys.


----------



## BlueViolet

Happy Birthday, DM! :) 

Kelzy, :hugs:! I bet you can't wait to get your body back after the birth. We're in the home stretch now, so hang in there. 

Bb, good luck with your shift! 

Hope all the ladies feeling poorly get better soon! :hugs: 

I'm sitting here waiting for the vet to call me back. My poor pup is still not better nearly 2 weeks later and lots of money spent at the vet. Last night he threw up after he went back on his normal food. I've been making him boiled hamburger and rice for nearly two weeks. I was hoping I could give him his normal food by now :wacko:


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
thanks for the lovely comments on my bump :hugs:

DM- yeah happy birthday momma!!

Blue- oh no poor puppy, I hope he gets better soon :hugs:

Happy 29 weeks to a bunch of us today and yeah for being a squash now :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well, I am going to go back and read over more of the posts
:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks for all the birthday wishes - I have been well and truly spoiled today and got a beautiful new camera, some smellies, vouchers, a gorgeous silver necklace from my parents, money from the in laws. plus Harry had drawn me loads of pictures and written birthday messages from him and Sophie which DH stuck all round the house for me to find, with lots of balloons too.

Special presents from my children included some morning sickness from Sophie and a bizarre 40 minute screaming tantrum from Harry! Mummy first, birthday girl second it seems! I have a huge chocolate birthday cake that I am pretending not to see as I have my GTT in the morning!


----------



## pinky01

Hi Ladies, Haven't been on here for ages. Hope every1 is doing well. I found out at my 20 week scan I'm having a boy :) xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and Kelz, although I haven't had that issue specifically, I do pee myself whenever I sneeze, cough too hard or vomit which is considerably less dignity than I would have liked!


----------



## Starry Night

pinky01 said:


> Hi Ladies, Haven't been on here for ages. Hope every1 is doing well. I found out at my 20 week scan I'm having a boy :) xxxx

:happydance: Congratulations on Team Blue!! Nice to see you around again.

Happy birthday, DM!! :cake:


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! 
DM - apart from the sickness and the temper tantrum it sounds like you are having a nice day. You got some lovely sounding presents too!

BV - sorry about your poor puppy, hope the vet finds out what the problem is soon. 

Wez - hope you have a nice day and not too manic!

Kelzy - I felt for you when I read your story. Never be embarassed to say what actually happened to us, I'm sure equal or worse has happened to the rest of us. I hear that peeing yourself is very common later on and that people don't know if it's wee or water! Scary! 

AFM - just had the wax, not too painful! And hair is done too, though they blow dried it into a very 80's looking Dallas type wave, which I have now tried to brush out!

Now sat in the pub with a sprite waiting for my brother. 
:)


----------



## mummySS

Hi everyone! I'm mainly in lurk-mode today as i'm sooo busy workwise. Hope everyone's having a good day. 

Happy bday DM! :cake: Sounds like you got some lovely pressies and DH is being soooo thoughtful. Wow. 

Hann, enjoy your day, sounds mega busy! Loving the thought of an 80s style dallas wave, lol. 

Fox - good to hear from you!

And you pinky!

BV, your poor little pup. Hope he gets better soon. Seems to be a thing about poor pups lately. Talking of which, Doods how is Shelby doing? 

Wez, try and relax a bit today woman! 

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Ugh, today's been terrible. Enough so that I completely forgot I turned 29 weeks today!

The glucose sugar drink wasn't bad at all, I got it down fine and felt considerably more confident. After sitting in the waiting room for about 50 minutes, I started feeling pretty gross - light headed, headache and pukey feeling. Once I knew I was sitting there for over an hour, I asked them to please take me back because I didn't think I could hold it down much longer. Instead, they made me wait for an hour and 20 minutes. When I went to get blood drawn, they drew one vile before I started blacking out and losing my sense of hearing (which happens right before I do a dead faint.) The nurses kept trying to shove my head between my knees but hello, I got a big belly here! My back was screaming because they made me bend over and froze me with multiple ice packs. I kept telling them it wasn't working and I was getting worse, but they kept trying their way. I had my husband come over and support me because I felt like I was losing control of my body. 

Finally they transported me down the hall and had me lay down. I felt okay for a few minutes, then they attached me to a blood pressure machine. They kept taking my blood pressure over and over, and every time it made me feel much worse. I told them to stop it and they wouldn't, so I started blacking out again. They shoved smelly things at me, the nurse kept slapping my face but this time I passed out anyway. I woke up to my husband pushing the throw up bowl at me, and spend the next two minutes throwing up the drink and stomach bile. Ugh. The moment I started feeling better, the nurse tells me that since I passed out and threw up, that I'd feel like complete crap for the whole rest of the day. Well geez, thanks. Like i needed to be told that right then! 

Once I started feeling better, I got my Rhogam shot (which was the least of the problems even though that's what I was worried about) and they kept me there to lay down for a while longer. My husband is pretty late for work today, and I'm hoping they don't fault him one of the vacation days we need for when the baby comes (he only gets one week paid vacation).


----------



## Doodlepants

SB What a nightmare!!! I hope you're feeling better now :hugs:

Mummy- we don't know what's going on with Shelby atm which is why I haven't really posted much- I've been miserable and didn't want to moan! She's still bad, we have another appointment with a specialist on Monday so hopefully we'll know where we stand then. I hate not knowing :(

Hope you're all ok, I've been lurking mainly as there's not much going on my end and didn't want to keep going on about the pups xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

Hi just a quick one from me...
DM happy birthday sounds like you have some lovley things!

I have read but am struggling to keep up today, will catch up properly tomorrow.
OH is in bed with a bug, he is really rough bless him and hasnt eaten anything which is so unlike him im quite worried. 
Take care all xx


----------



## MrsWez

Aww, sorry you had such a bad experience, SB. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Good news: my mum picked up my steriliser from M&P today and a cardi I had ordered [reduced from £42 to £14! yeoooo]

Bad news: I had to go see the Dr because of a pain I have under my right ribcage so she's taken bloods and thinks it could be gall bladder or liver related... possibly caused by the HG... Gimme a break dammit


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol i can laugh about my little incident now but it was a little scary at the time, nothing like that's ever happened before and i was a bit worried! I can't wait to get some control back over my own body, hasn't happened at all today so i think i'm ok, hes changed positions now i think, maybe he moved off my bladder quickly and i couldn't control it?
Thats my excuse and i'm sticking to it lol Also i don't know how its meant to feel when your water breaks, it had to be done for me with Abbie so its easily confusing!!

Never mind, i lost all dignity when i had Abbie so it makes no difference, plus i'm glad i did just pee myself lol don't want my waters going so early, theres the positive in it xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh my god, i cant stop eating!!!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Anybody watching Misbehaving mums to be on BBC3 at 9pm?

Not sure i want to, it mentions junk food lol don't think i want to hear that i can't eat all the crap i like!!

Though it may be interesting though x


----------



## Hann12

Holly willoighbys baby is called Belle!! Will there be a sudden increase in baby Belles? Has this put me off Annabelle?!! I guess Belle could be short for Isabelle, think the baby is actually Belle though rather than just a nn. Seriously I find issues with every bloody name!


----------



## BlueViolet

SB, wow, what an awful appointment. I'm surprised you didn't try to walk out. Oh, but wait, they made you too sick to be able to walk. They really need to get their act together. Can you complain to someone? 

Doodle, :hugs:! I'm sorry to hear Shelby is still not feeling good. I hope her next appointment gives you some better news. 

Eve, hope you feel better!

Kelzy, I'd take a peek at that show if we had that channel. 

Bb, I'm with you. I am constantly hungry too. I'm also craving sweets all the time. I'm trying not to have any because of my glucose test tomorrow. On the way to tutoring tonight I pass an ice-cream shop. It's way cruel of them to set up shop there :growlmad: 

Speaking of constantly eating, here is my 28wk picture from yesterday. I look huge! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0010.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kelzyboo

Lovely bump BV, your not huge at all xx

I personally love the name Belle but more as a middle name not a first name, i really like Annabelle tho Hann, its a really cute, pretty name xx

The programme is about drinking, smoking and over eating in pregnancy (having a high BMI), not sure i should be watching it since my BMI is above average but i will anyway, may put me off eating for a bit though lol No i know my BMI is about inability to exercise not what i eat, in truth i eat very little but without exercise any amount will go steight to my belly and bum lol xx


----------



## Hann12

Thanks kelzy, I've got to stop finding issues with every name!! I'll have to ignore it and keep annabelle as my top name I think. 

Just started watching the programme too!


----------



## kelzyboo

I think its normal, you want the name to be completely yours and not associated with anyone else especially celebrity babies since people will think you've copied! I think its a beautiful name and if its the one you really want then never mind anyone else, you know you chose it first lol xx

Urgh, not liking this BMI bit, my BP is perfect and i don't have GD but i have a high BMI, i think they try to make it out as worse than it is, not all overweight ladies have a problem and not all are able to get 'fit for labour', kinda upsets me because it would be impossible for me to do, before they damaged my pelvis my BMI was normal!! Grrrr, kinda hit a nerve that one lol xx


----------



## mummySS

Aww SB that sounds like a nasty experience - that's exactly what i'm afraid of as I get the blacking out thing too when i have needles in me. And on no food, good god i can only imagine. Let's say I am dreading the GTT more than labour itself. Glad you managed to get it done though and the RH shot - well done! did you get the results? 

Blue V - lovely bump! Nice to see your face too :)

Blue B - i feel the pain, i cannot stop eating either, and I can't stop eating utter crap at that. Still have 2 weeks til my glucose test so i am still indulging for the moment. 

Eve, sorry to hear you're not feeling great... 

Hann - stick with Annabelle i say, it's a beautiful name. 

Doods - HUGS, feel free to moan and i hope monday's appt gives you the answers you need. xx


----------



## SugarBeth

MummySS: No results yet, so everyone cross their fingers that I passed! I honestly don't think I could manage to take the three hour test, when I already did all the bad stuff on just the one hour! I felt so sick the entire time the sugary stuff was in me (and felt bad as it came back up!) and now I'm just completely wiped out. 

Hann, we're calling our baby Katie Belle. We debated on Isabelle for quite a while because we both thought it was so pretty, but wow is it popular, and so is the nickname Belle/Bella. We finally decided that we didn't care what other people did, we still wanted Belle for our baby. So of course my opinion would be to stick with Annabelle, it's so pretty!


----------



## Hann12

So pissed off, I'm in east London which is ages from home. Spoke to my husband at 8 and he said if I stayed out he would get a train back with me at 9.30. He text at 9.45 to say he is staying out late so I am now at algate east and have to get the district line, which is delayed, all the way back to Richmond then walk 10 minutes at the other end after 11 on my own. I'm so upset I'm trying not to cry while I stand here! Clearly work drinks come before me and the baby!


----------



## mummySS

SB, am crossing my fingers for you. Here they only give you the 3 hour test (involves 1 blood test, then the sugary drink, then the 2 hour wait, then another test. i actually think i'm going to die). 

Hann, :hugs: don't cry, you will manage hun. I sympathise with having to wait for the district line, it's sooo slow. If you get stuck for trains back to richmond, come over to ealing broadway, i am 2 secs from the station. xx And booooo to your DH for being thoughtless. :(


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann your DH seems to have a rocking social life! Wow he's gonna be shocked when baby is here..... Nice of him to leave his pregnant wife to commute home on her own. Bloody men.... Stick with Annabelle if that's the name you want. Was it definately Belle you were shortening it to? i love the name Annie - that was on my "list"....

SB sounds like you've had a horrible time of it. I think I am just a lucky bugger, having mine first thing in the morning and at home. I don't really feel like I am missing out, just early dinner, late breakfast! I have both of mine tomorrow. What a birthday treat! 12 hours fasting, lucozade for breakfast, lblood extraction, an injection and THEN we're off to the dentist! Am such a lucky girl!

Kelz - the minute you have a high BMI (32 here) they blame everything on it..... it does bore me as people faaar fatter than me have babies without any issue whatsover, and people with perfect bmi's can have problems. I think a lot of it is just lazy diagnosis.


And re the programme on BBC3, as far as I could tell it is about pregnant women eating shite, getting drunk and smoking while pregnant and trying to justify it. If I WANTED to put myself in an abominably bad mood I would have watched it! Admittedly I don't have the best diet in the world right now but Baby doesn't help by making me chuck up anything healthy and craving McDonalds cheese!


----------



## DragonMummy

Mummy I am only having one blood test. I am having my lucozade (already measured out and by my bed going flat as we speak) at 0745 and MW is coming to my house at 0930 to draw the blood at 0945. 

Am I just REALLY jammy?


----------



## Hann12

Thanks, about 30 mins from home now. It's not so much the getting back as being left and let down. So annoyed!!


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> Mummy I am only having one blood test. I am having my lucozade (already measured out and by my bed going flat as we speak) at 0745 and MW is coming to my house at 0930 to draw the blood at 0945.
> 
> Am I just REALLY jammy?

Yes! You are the only person I know that has managed this!! Shall I try it on with my hospital? Surely the fact that I have an extreme needle phobia and still experiencing major nausea should get me off the hook for 2 blood tests! How did you manage to twist their arm... :help:


----------



## kelzyboo

DM, that is jammy lol i thought they had to do 2 blood tests though, first is your fasting blood sugar and the 2nd after the sugary drink to see how you tolerate it? At leasy thats what i had to have, your deffinately jammy if you only have one blood test! x


----------



## DragonMummy

who knows..... 


question - reckon i can take a rennie? I have liquid hot magma attempting to surface....


----------



## kelzyboo

I'd say probably not, it said on my appointment no mints or chewing gum so i wouldn't say you could but if you desperately need it then its your choice...can't see it making much of a difference if i'm honest x

Could give ice water a go, gives me a bit of temporary releif, doesn't last long but if you keep sipping it may help x


----------



## DragonMummy

I have water..... seems to make it worse! Might just prop myself up and get some sleep....


----------



## kelzyboo

Give sleep a go and if its not helping have a rennie, it probably won't make a difference to the test its not like a chocolate bar is it lol

Hope you get rid of it, its not much fun trying to sleep with a mouthful of acid xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Having a hard time falling asleep so i'm watching Armageddon!! Who knows why since raging prego hormones will have me in tears from the first second but hey, Ben Affleck and Bruce Willis will cheer me up lol xx


----------



## MrsWez

SB, if you have to have the three hour test it involves getting your blood drawn, drink a 100g glucose drink (super yuck) then having your blood drawn every three hours after that. I truly hope you don't have to. I don't wish for anyone to go through it. Maybe your doctor can give you something for nausea if you need to take the 3 hour test. 

I'm a little worried about failing the 3 hour test. I don't know what will happen if I have GD. I know I am probably fine but I am a bit worried. 

On a happier note, I bought a lots of baby wipes and laundry detergent for baby. Both are for sensitive skin and hopefully be good for him. I haven't bought diapers yet, I want to try a couple different brands before I buy them in bulk.


----------



## SugarBeth

That sounds terrible, MrsWez. I hope you and I both pass the tests we took!

I've begun getting diapers and baby wipes, and I washed up most of Katie's clothing in some baby detergent that made her clothes so soft!


----------



## MrsWez

Me too, SB. :hugs:

We bought the All free and Clear detergent and fabric softener. And Huggies Sensitive skin wipes. for 1,000 wipes it was $25 at Costco. They have diapers cheap too (Kirkland's Brand), maybe we'll get some if Pampers and Huggies don't work out for Jonathan.


----------



## SugarBeth

I got the same kind of baby wipes. I bought Huggies sensitive baby wipes, and Pampers swaddlers since those are the highest recommended diapers and I had coupons for them too. I got Ivory Snow for the laundry detergent, it made the clothes smell so nice! But it's so expensive, so we'll probably only have this bottle and switch to another kind once it's all gone.


----------



## curlew

SB - sorry you had such a horrid time with your GD test. Keeping my fingers crossed it comes back okay so you don't have to have another test.

DM - glad you had a lovely birthday. Hope your blood test goes okay this morning and you managed to get some sleep last night with your indigestion/reflux.

Pinkey - congrats on being on team :blue:

Kelzy - sorry to hear about your incident. I wondered if your muscles down there are being affected by the SPD. I have been trying to practice my pelvic floor exercises but keep forgetting. 

Doodles - hope your appt on Monday brings some better news for pup.

Melissa - hope DH is feeling better today.

Aaisrie - hope your results come back okay and its nothing too serious. Yeh for the steraliser and cardi good buys.

BB - I was like that a couple of weeks ago before I went on holiday and I think it was just bubba having a growth spurt as within a couple of days I went back to normal.

Hann - definately keep the name Annabelle its so pretty and you can shorten it to Bella or Anna if you don't want Belle. hope you got home okay last night, I would give DH a severe ticking off for leaving you vulnerable like that last night.

BV - lovely bump. You don't look huge at all.

Mrs Wez - keeping fingers crossed for your results. Yeh on the wipes at costco. They had the Johnsons sensitive baby wipes on offer in the UK Costco a couple of weeks ago and I bought 3 boxes with 6 packs in each box for £11 which was a great buy. I have them stashed in the garage at the moment. Each time I go shopping I but a pack of nappies as I have quite a few discount vouchers from various places. Turning into a cupon junkie lol.

AFM - not up to much today. Am going to head off into town with DS as its DH's birthday on the 25th so need to get cards etc. Already have his present from DS as he wanted the new Harry Potter film in Blue Ray and he just wants money from me, his parents and my parents so that he can put it together and buy something but doesn't know what lol. So that makes it somewhat easier this year.

Have been working through my ironing from being away and just doing a couple of hours each day to make sure my ankles don't swell again so will have to make sure I have some shirts for DH and school uniform for DS done today so that's all sorted for Monday.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Clareabell

Morning all, another terrible night sleep my legs feel like i have run a marathon and i just can get comfy. 

Hope you got home ok Hann, you are a much better person than I am. I would go mental if my hubby left me waiting in London then decided to stay later and left me to get home alone if I was not pregnant never mind being the size and feeling as vulnerable as I do. But then im not a London girl and dont like tubes in daylight never mind night time. I hope you he had a very sore head this morning :)

DM - Hope the GTT goes well. Mine was alright and pretty straight forward. I like Lucazade though. I got the results back yesterday and dont have GD which is fab. I am however now measuring 4 weeks too big. As I had the scan and know the little lady is of average size im starting to get worried for the mini tsunami when my waters eventually decide to go. Blood pressure has not gone up and only trace protein so far so good. 

Kelz - Hope you got to sleep alright in the end. Bed times are now becoming something i dread. So frustrating. 

Wez - Congrats on your purchases at Costco :) I really need to keep buying nappies everytime I go to Sainsburys have lots of newborn but now need the next size.

SB - Sorry you had such a rubbish time yesterday, what a horrid experience. I hope that you pass with flying colours and dont have to go through anything like that again. 

Oh i almost forgot to say I had a super painful braxton hicks yesterday in my lower back and all the pressure on my bum!! Oh my god took the wind out of me and has made me seriously review the birth plan!! Im now very open to the idea of an epidural!!! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire that made me lol!

SB and Wez - my friend reassured me by saying that by now, the GD should be suspected ANYWAY as apparently it makes your baby bigger than it should be. Sophie is measuring dinky to average so I am quite happy that I don't have it. I'm only getting tested as I have PCOS but I was one of the lucky ones who's glucose tolerance was never affected by it.


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh dear...pumpkin patch have another 50% off sale....i must not look....


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> Claire that made me lol!
> 
> SB and Wez - my friend reassured me by saying that by now, the GD should be suspected ANYWAY as apparently it makes your baby bigger than it should be. Sophie is measuring dinky to average so I am quite happy that I don't have it. I'm only getting tested as I have PCOS but I was one of the lucky ones who's glucose tolerance was never affected by it.

Baby J is measuring slightly above average on all the scales but they havent called me yet so i can only assume all is fine witht he bloods. I gather they get back to you pretty pronto if there is a problem.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Curlew, the Dr said if it is gallstones they won't do anything but offer me paracetamol anyway because I'm pregnant which isn't an issue... the only reason I ended up down there was because I phoned maternity to make sure it wasn't a pregnancy issue and she told me to see the GP! Apparently the results won't be back until Tuesday but she thought it could be liver or gall problems but seemed to lean more towards gall.


----------



## Hann12

Aasirie - hope you are okay, sounds nasty!

DM - how did your jab go? 
Everyone seems to be having different tests for this, mine is that I don't have a jab before but I have to drink the lucozade and fast for an hour and then have the bloods taken. Must just be a simple version of what you guys are having?!
SB and Wez I hope your results are good.

Sounds like there has been lots of buying! I have only got one pack of pampers and one of huggies on the basis that I'll try them both and see what one the little wriggler prefers. Maybe I should be stocking up though? I was going to send my dad to cosco to get them in bulk when we know. i guess I'm just missing out on the offers.

I forgot who said about pumpkin patch sale but I'm on there now thank you!

Mel - happy 27 weeks and 3rd trimester!! Whoop whoop! Bet you are dancing round the room today :) (that will be me tomorrow ha ha).
Hope your OH is feeling better too and hasn't passed the lurgy to you.

AFM - I am feeling much happier today, i spoke to my DH when he got in last night. He wasn't even drunk, it was all in the name of work apparently and I do get that as he does the kind of job that revolves around socialising. However I made it clear that he should have told me a lot earlier that he wouldn't be around to take me home as I would have been fine getting back at 8pm, it was the 10pm part that I wasn't happy about. Hopefully he gets that now. 
And thank you for all your comments on the name thing, I've thought about it a lot and to me if this baby is a girl is really is Annabelle so my DH is going to have to get used to the name ha ha and hopefully Belle won't become chavvy after Willoughby fame. 
Actually my DH said he does really like the name still so I won't really be forcing him.
I'm bound to have a boy now that I've done so much debating on this!!


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone - it's Friday yayyy :happydance: Am excited as yesterday our carpet in the nursery was laid and we are putting the cotbed up tomorrow hopefully :happydance:

Good luck with your GTT this morning DM. Sounds like you had a lovely birthday yesterday and got some nice gifts! 

Sorry you had a horrible time with your test SB :hugs:

Aaisrie - sorry to hear you're having a hard time - i hope you get a break soon :hugs:

Hann - i think you should stick with Annabelle - it's a lovely name! Hope you got home ok last night and hubby makes up for letting you down! 

BV - that's a lovely bump :happydance:

Am off to Boots today to make the most of the 3 for 2 baby event!


----------



## Hann12

Freckles - let us know what you get!

Also has anyone got a recommendation on a good ear thermometer?


----------



## DragonMummy

All done! Trainee MW nearly took half my chuffing arm with her when she did my bloods. Apparently you have to take the bottle off before you take the needle out or the needle vacuums and sucks. Nobody had told her that it seems....

Baby sounded fine but MW couldn't work out which way she was lying. She has guessed at breech but I am getting kicks at the top of my bump so I beg to differ. Bump is measuring 29cm which is perfect for 29+1. Trainee measured me at 33cm. I objected! I pointed out that my FH was 25cm at 24+5 so it's unlikely to have gone 4cm over in the last month! She has looked at my measurements and has estimated birth weight as being 7lb 10oz at 40 weeks. So about the same size as Dragon, maybe a bit dinkier.

Anti d was fine, hardly hurt at all. I think its just the sheer volume of how much crap theyre injecting into you! But it was ok.

I have another scan at 33 weeks to check that my placenta is clear of the cervix. I have to book in another scan for 36 weeks to check she is engaged, otherwise I'm getting booked in. I'm actually ok with that. As long as I don't get my last birth, I am happy. VBAC or csec. As long as I am awake to meet her and I am the first face she sees, I will be happy. But whatever happens, as long as my precious baby is ok. I'll take whatever they chuck at me! 

Hann we have THIS one. I've had it since H was born and it's brilliant. Does the temp in about 2 seconds, it's quiet and reliable. Its been used LOADS as you can imagine and it's still going strong! I would recommend.


----------



## Doodlepants

We have a similar thermometer to DM except ours isn't a penguin! They digi ear ones are the best I think- mainly because you get an accurate result in 2secs- something you'll appreciate when wrestling with a wriggly baby!
x


----------



## DragonMummy

we had a forehead strip to start with but all the bloody boxes would light up! Er.... it's somewhere between 36 and 39 degrees.... helpful! So he either does have a fever or he doesn't.....


----------



## Starry Night

I have a BRAUN ear thermometre that I received at a shower. One of my aunts who is a nurse said that it's a very good one (she wasn't the one who bought it). I do have a regular themometre that came with the Safety/Grooming Kit I registered for but I think I'll be relying on the ear one.


----------



## DragonMummy

We tried a regular one for a bit when I'd run out of covers for my digi one. Not much fun! We used it in his armpit as you can clamp the arm down over it so it stays in!


----------



## Annamumof2

i got 2 of the ones you can use under the armpit/under tongue


----------



## kelzyboo

Dr phoned this morning, i'm on my way to hospital for an urgent pain review will update you all later if they let me out xx


----------



## freckles09

Hann - glad you sorted things with hubby and had a nice chat. Bet he feels bad now for not letting you know earlier that he would be out late! Glad you've settled on Annabelle too - it's lovely. What names do you have for boys? 

DM - glad all went well with your tests today! :thumbup:

Do you need to get any other thermometers by the way? I take it room, bath and ear thermometer's are the necessities?


----------



## freckles09

Hope everything is ok Kelzy :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

Kelzy i hope all is ok...


----------



## Starry Night

What are room thermometers? Ear and bath seem like the essentials.

kelzy, hope you're OK.


----------



## freckles09

Starry - room thermometer's measure the temperature of the baby's room. I guess you would just be able to feel if it's too hot / cold in there but am going to get one as have seen one to go with the nursery theme i like and will help deciding how many blankets etc baby will need :thumbup:


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Claire that made me lol!
> 
> SB and Wez - my friend reassured me by saying that by now, the GD should be suspected ANYWAY as apparently it makes your baby bigger than it should be. Sophie is measuring dinky to average so I am quite happy that I don't have it. I'm only getting tested as I have PCOS but I was one of the lucky ones who's glucose tolerance was never affected by it.

Oh Noes!!! Don't tell me that!! Jonathan has been measuring 4 oz above what he should. :nope:

Kelzy, hope all is well.

Thanks for all the kind words, ladies. :hugs: You're the best!!


----------



## curlew

Kelzy - good luck at the hospital. Hope they find something to relieve the pain and don't keep you in today.

Starry - room thermometers just let you know what temp the room is which is useful for giving you an idea as to how many blankets, tog of sleeping bag or what to put on the baby for sleeping eg vest and sleepsuit or just vest.

AFM - got in and out of town without suffering puffy ankles so I am pleased about that. Just having a rest now then I will do some ironing.


----------



## Clareabell

Hope all goes ok Kelzy :hugs:

I have just been in the nursery catalouging what I have and have not got for the little madam and now need some advice from the mummys.

How many cellular blankets are necessary? I have 4.
How many baby towels? Do these get used or can you use normal towels? 2 baby towels.
How many fitted sheets? 4 again.

Im trying to draw up a list of what is left to get. Only 2 possibly 3 more pays until she makes an appearance!! :)


----------



## Clareabell

Oh and is it worth getting a baby bath and top and tail bowls or are they not used? Thank you :)


----------



## Aaisrie

I just stick a regular one under her armpit... it's the one I got for BBT lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Clare I got a baby bath set, the baby bath was handy as I could put it on the floor and fill it with the shower and have Chris tip it into the bath after. I did not [ and still hate] leaning over the bath side to do big baths! I got a top and tail bowl with the set andnever used it. I had a hooded towel with the set but used any towel handy really. Blankets, no idea.. I swaddled and never used my celllulars!! lol You'll find you'll buy more than you need with #1


----------



## Doodlepants

4 flat sheets and cellulars sound good to me. It's unlikely you'll get through 4 in one night so really it depends on how often you have your washing machine on.
I'm not bothering with baby towels this time, I've got a couple left over from H but will probably just buy a couple of fluffy normal towels as they can both use them!

Did anyone watch Mums behaving badly on bbc3? I just watched it on iplayer, am a bit peeved that I can't watch the BF programme on there as I missed it the other day!


----------



## Clareabell

Thanks Eve, I think I will get a bath just for ease. I have not got any swaddling things or grow bags Im desperately trying not to over buy, I thought I would try and swaddle with the cellulars but may by a swaddle thing as the look easier to use.


----------



## Aaisrie

I got a 2 pack of swaddle sheets from mothercare in white [I think they had pink and blue too] and they were much handier as I found blankets [unless they were huge] undid themselves! The growbags I was given LOADS of as pressies and never used them, Saraya hated having her arms free, it always woke her


----------



## MrsWez

Good question, Clare. I have 2 towels and 4 fitted sheets, I'm wondering how many Receiving blankets I should get.


----------



## mummySS

Doods i managed to watch the BF programme directly from BBC3's website, it wasn't on iplayer. x (btw i thought it was really good!)


----------



## BlueViolet

My glucose test is at 2:40 today. I'm going to finish up my coffee and then I get to run around like crazy to clean up the house for guests. I've been doing a little at a time during the week, but the big stuff is left - bathrooms...yuck! My least favorite task. On the bright side, the baby shower is at my in-laws' house tomorrow and I have ordered 3 dozen cupcakes. I really hope I pass the glucose test, otherwise no cupcakes for me. 

I'm getting this thermometer (someone bought it from our registry):

https://www.amazon.com/Exergen-Temp...TF8&coliid=I2LVNE8AVQ0RBT&colid=1I3PISOVL2VSY
The reviews look good and the accuracy is supposed to be higher than the ear thermometers...or so they say. It will be tested soon enough. 

Kelzy, good luck at the hospital! I hope you feel better. 

Curlew, yey for no puffy ankles! :)

Clarea, this is a dense question, but what is a cellular blanket? I got a hand-me down bath, but I heard you can bathe the baby in the sink if you don't have one. I also have 4 hooded towels, but they weren't really purchased for practicality...they were just adorable. One is a frog and the other is a dog. The other two were gifts. 

Wez, I think the receiving blankets come in handy, but I have no experience. I would use them as burp cloths if I ran out of those. My mom and I bought a ton of material and we've made loads. We probably have too many, but I figured it can't hurt.


----------



## MrsWez

BV, you can always make me some!! I have a few on my registry as I think they will always come in handy. Good luck with your test. Just remember it's for your baby. 

I have a ear thermometer. I feel weird about shoving something up baby's butt.


----------



## freckles09

BV good luck with your test today and also cleaning up the house! 

Doodle hope you manage to catch the BF programme - i found it really interesting. I don't think i could watch that one that was on last night - it would've wound me up! 

I didn't get anything in Boots as the things i wanted to get were ut of stock :growlmad: They was in stock yesterday so it's all been snapped up quickly! It's on til 3rd May so hopefully i'll be able to get the things i want still. 

I still haven't decide whether to get a gro bag or swaddle - might get one of each then see what baby prefers :thumbup:


----------



## Hann12

Thanks to you all for replying on the thermometer front - really helpful!

I have decided to get Greg a fathers day present (although he didn't get me a mothers day one ahem), found this website: 
https://www.simplycolors.co.uk/
They do personalised clothes so going to get something that says something like 'Daddy's little one' or similar. Its not that expensive really and you can choose all sorts of colours and fonts. 

Also an annoying 'family' update, so you know I've got the annoying SIL who wants the girl baby (due 2 months after us). They are finding out their babys gender in a week and a half and have told Gregs parents they want to visit that day after their scan. They NEVER visit Gregs parents unless they have 'news' so we are presuming that they are going to tell them what they are having. The first time they found out but wanted to keep it a big secret from everyone but obviously this time they want to do the big announcement and mainly because they think they are having a girl this time. 
There has never been a girl in Gregs side of the family so for his family the thought of a girl arriving is a big thing so if they go up with their 'announcement' and it is a girl then they get all the attention again from his family because they will be seen as having the first girl. So even if we do have a girl 2 months before them they will have still managed to hog the limelight and make it all about them because they announced first. 
I know all this probably sounds silly and in the scheme of things isn't important but it just annoys me because they are such attention seekers with everything. The fact that they never gave anyone time with their first born son, the fact that when ever they do anything it is always a secret and a surprise etc it just irritates me that they just can't bear someone else getting in before one of their 'firsts'. 
Sorry immense rant now over!! :)


----------



## Starry Night

Clareabell said:


> Oh and is it worth getting a baby bath and top and tail bowls or are they not used? Thank you :)

I'm not a mommy yet but from the moms I've talked to IRL it seems a bath is a good purchase. Some can get quite pricey so I went with a cheaper model and it seems sufficient. It has a little seat in it covered in no-slip material and has a built-in thermometer. I also received a floating rubber duckie with a thermometer so I will be able to double-check.

My SiL and brother told me that the hooded towels aren't as effective as using a normal towel so I may purchase some toddler/child-sized ones just because I still want fun and cute patterns. I do have one hooded towel that has a sea serpent wearing a sailor's cap on it. lol


----------



## Hann12

Oh and the BF program is on at 00.45 tomorrow - just put it on record :)


----------



## MrsWez

I'm sorry you have such a dramatic SIL, Hann. Some people aren't grateful for life's gifts.

Starry, we are going to use old bath towels for baby. Cause I'm cheap. :haha:


----------



## Clareabell

Thanks for al the advice guys. BV cellular blankets are just basic cot blankets they have little holes in like you get in hospitals. 

Hann - Sorry you feel like that. I can sympathise we got married on September 11th last year. We got engaged in June 2009 and are wedding date was booked for 11/9/10 from the August. In May 2010 my SIL announced that her and her other half were engaged and that they were getting married. They had been offered a beautiful venue for free. Guess when it was?? The SATURDAY before our wedding. I never said anything to Duncan or his family but to my friends and family I was furious.

So his family that we rarely see we ended up seeing two weekends in a row! In the end it actually didnt matter and I had a fantastic wedding day and I didnt care. I think when your baby comes along no matter what sex it is or what happens with regards to attention and limelight you wont be bothered. :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Claire you have the same wedding anniversary as me :) We got married last year too :)


----------



## Clareabell

Did you also enjoy the rain BB? :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bear

Clareabell said:


> Did you also enjoy the rain BB? :rofl:

Awww no we were lucky and had the sunshine im afraid. I had organised to have the marquee and walkway completely covered as the forcast was crap but we all ended up in the garden and took the sides out the marquee.

It did rain in the morning though so had me nervous for a while.

I am sure you will agree though that actually the weather really doesnt make that much difference you have a great time regardless!


----------



## Clareabell

It really rained for about 45 minutes for us and then it was nice sunshine. Our reception was in an old converted barn and we had a walled garden in the back which was covered by giant umberellas and on the front we had a marquee so it was all ok in the end! my video of my reception drinks always makes me laugh as it is chucking it down!! :)


----------



## Hann12

Thanks guys - I know, I'm just winding myself up really. Its better that I just forget about their ridiculous one up games. Our baby will be far more gorgeous anyway whether its a girl or boy ha ha!

Funny coincidence about the wedding dates - you can't guarentee the weather in the UK can you! Ours was June 27th and was in the heatwave - 32 degrees and roasting. Not ideal either!

Oh for those of you that got married last year, did you tell the inland revenue? I didn't and just got paid this month, they taxed me at 40% and put me on a D0 tax code which presumes you have a second job. It sounds like its happened because I didn;t tell them about the marriage and name change. I've been well over taxed and I have no money at all this month. Wanted to pre warn anyone as it can apparently easily happen. I have called them and hopefully I'll get all the money back next month but its still a pain for this month. No baby buying for me for 4 weeks!!


----------



## curlew

BV - hope your glucose test goes okay. Well done on the cleaning.

Freckles - sorry boots was sold out of the stuff you wanted. As you say its on til 3rd May so hopefully they will restock. May also be worth looking online.

Hann - sympathise re your sis in law. Maybe she is having another boy and her crowing will be stopped instantly!!! Would seem like devine intervention if she had another boy and you had the wee girl!! 

I'm not getting a baby bath this time as the last time I hardly used it. DH is going to do the bathing for the first few weeks as it will be his time to bond with the baby and I will have had a c section so don't want to be bending over the bath. DS is all for helping him so lord only knows what state the bathroom will be in when they are finished!

re the baby bath towels I have about 3-4 left from when DS was born that I never used as I got loads as presents and only used about 4 of them so I will have those for the new baby. Have to say I loved the baby towels and DS has one which he still uses, its half way up his back now in length, but he won't part with it:haha: Its really funny cause he has spiderman/Clone warrior towel ponchos for swimming/beach etc then a baby towel with a teddy on it for his bath at home!

I have four cellular blankets and found that was plenty for DS. This time I am getting a couple of sleeping bags for the baby as they didn't do them that small for DS when he was born. I will use the cellular ones for daytime naps just for helping with the differentiation as they get a bit older.


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann - I dont know if i did tell inland revenue....got me worried now :S


----------



## Hann12

Blue_bear said:


> Hann - I dont know if i did tell inland revenue....got me worried now :S

You'll get the money back if they do take it, just takes one call to rectify (plus obviously being on hold for 25 mins!!). Just annoying as I have to wait 4 weeks for my next pay to get the money (as long as inland revenue do contact my employer!). 

Good to have all the info on blankets etc. I have no cellular ones at the moment, figured I'd wait and see when it arrives as I'd like pink or blue ones!
I think mothercare are doing buy one get one free or 50% off or something similar though for anyone wanting any!


----------



## mummySS

:wave: all

Phew, have finished work for the day and our systems shut down at 7pm so i literally had to stop! :happydance:

Got some fun plans this weekend - Tonight we're staying in and watching the 3rd movie in the 'Millennium' trilogy (The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo etc) . Tomorrow we're going to see our new house again - haven't exchanged contracts or anything yet but we just fancied seeing it again, taking measurements, (esp of the nursery-to-be room!) etc. We're then going to see Paul's brother run the marathon on Sunday - he is attempting to break a Guinness world record for the fastest marathon run with a 40lb backpack! Rather him than me... it's all for the yorkshire kidney research fund so good causes... 

Hope everyone's well today. 

Clare and Hann - gosh i can't believe your SILs. All i can say is Rise Above... My SIL is a bit of a grumpy chav and i really don't have much to say to her, so i definitely sympathise - as nice as your DH and his family are, there's always someone that'll wind you up!

Re: swaddling / blankets /grobags - i honestly think it will depend on your baby - some babies love being all wrapped up and others want to waggle their little arms and legs. I think you have to wait and see what type yours is!

Re: thermometers - thanks, i hadn't thought about this at all, and there's been some really good recommendations on here!

Kelzy - hope you're ok hun - thinking of you... :hugs:

Hann - you managed to get the 1 hour GTT test too!! I need to get me on the phone to the hospital... why do i have to have a horrid 3 hour one... no fair... 

xx


----------



## Hann12

Mummy - I'll look out for you on Sunday, we are watching my sister around mile 13 and 23 (by the highway, wapping). You can see it there twice, though we will hopefully get time for lunch in between! Its days like marathon day that I think I'll miss not drinking....a cold magners mmmm

Hope the house is still lovely!


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire I didn't have a top and tail bowl and we only used the baby bath for 2 weeks before we got pissed off with it. We just sat him in the bath with us. This time I am going to get a washing up bowl :blush: Then at least when I get pissed off wtih it I will have a new washing up bowl!


----------



## DragonMummy

re room thermometers - just get a monitor with one on. Much easier!

Re baby towels - I threw all Harry's. the way baby lays on them, you cant wrap them up properly and their shouders and neck get cold. She'll just be using ours as theyre nice and fluffy.


----------



## kelzyboo

:flower: Thankyou everyone for the support, i've just got home from the hospital, thank god they let me out don't think i could cope otherwise lol

Well, i've been given the tramadol and made aware of the risks which are there obviously but very rarely happen with the dose i will be taking. They monitored baby for a while and hes very happy and very active which is brilliant. The consultant could see how much pain i was in and agreed that i cannot cope any longer without the pain releif, they were very nice tbh i was expecting them to be snotty as they usually are with SPD, or so i've found but they seemed geniuinly concerned about the pain i'm in even when resting and doing nothing!!

So i've got the painkillers, taken some already and they do give me some relief from the pain :happydance: they don't get rid of it but they help take the edge off, i'm happy with that!!

I've also been given clexane injections which i now have to do twice a day because my mobility is severly compromised, its not pleasent but i did them with Abbie and its better than being in hospital for the next 10weeks with them doing it! Because of the clexane and medication i have to have a few growth scans starting may 3rd and i'll be very closely monitored, but thats not a bad thing i'm glad they're keeping an eye on him and i will know if its causing a problem for him and will stop them immediately if theres any signs, the last thing i want to do is hurt him.

So thats me, painkillers 4 times a day and injections twice a day and hopefully i will start feeling a little better very soon :happydance:

Hope everyone else is ok, haven't had chance to read through properly as i've only just got home and i'm shattered, although i don't know why since i've been pushed round the hospital in a wheelchair :blush: will catch up properly later on, thanks again for the support, you ladies are amazing :flower: xx


----------



## Aaisrie

DM I didn't even get a baby monitor!! Saraya was in our room until she was NEARLY a year and then after that we just left our door open a bit and we could hear her from our room!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Kelzy - glad you could come back home and that the staff were so eager to help you and not brush you off. I'm sorry that you have to resort to all that medication to deal with the pain but I'm glad they found something to help. You shouldn't have to put up with that much pain!

AFM - am starting to get regular anxiety attacks. I've never officially been diagnosed with an anxiety disorder but I've always been sure that I have one. Now with our big move less than a week away with still so much to be done (and no offers on our house) I am kind of freaking out. My anxiety displays itself as constant pounding of the heart, hard time breathing and nausea. My anxiety is connected to food for some reason. I only really feel sick around meal times. I'm still eating well but it feels like a chore. AFterwards, my stomach will hurt and hurt and I'll feel flushed like I'm ill. I think it's also increasing my BH. They aren't bad but I've gotten more in this one week than I have the whole pregnancy combined. And now I haven't felt Cuddle Bug since this morning other than a few bumps against my cervix.

I also get panic attacks whenever I have to go out. Even to a friend's house. It's bad. But especially when going to the in-laws. I just want to cry while there because I'm so afraid they'll say something insulting or try to boss us around. They're normally not bad to get on with as long as we keep topics light but the move and coming baby have inspired them to give us all sorts of "advice" and to continually imply we're not grown up yet. They like to say "this move will be good for you because it will force you to grow up and be independent" as if we live off their support or something...which we don't!!! Even in our hard times we haven't ever, ever asked for help. They have offered along with my parents so we do accept but we've never expected it. And friends have helped with cooking while I was on bed rest but that wasn't from lack of independence. It's called living in community with those around you. A time of need does not negate your adulthood!! I plan on helping others when it's they have the need. You know....pay it forward....

OK....I have to breathe....ah!!!! I must think of all dh and I accomplished today. All the scary logistical stuff required when changing provinces hasn't been as complicated as I thought it would be....I should stop panicking....


----------



## Hann12

Starry I'm so sorry you feel like that. It sounds like you are going through a rough patch. Hopefully once the move has happened you will feel loads better. Sometimes the thought of these things are so much worse than the reality. You might find it helpful to do some relaxation techniques, I'm not normally an advocate of this but I have found it helpful when I was having panics about work. Big hugs though :hugs:

Kelzy - I'm so pleased that they are looking after you and have given you something. You really couldn't continue the way you were so glad that you don't have to. Hang in there and think of what you get at the end :)

Its late and I'm off to bed. Had another night alone, my DH has been out with his friends boozing this time (as opposed to work last night). I'm getting a bit sick of sitting in on my own though to be honest. 
On the plus side I have sewn all my rows of my quilt so will post that soon. I'm taking the rest to my mums to use her sewing machine to get a straight line finish. 

Sleep well everyone :hugs:


----------



## emzeebob

hi all hope u are well

my little one has been moving none stop today so its been a but of a whirl wind as i feel like hes on a roundabout lol

proper blond question but wat is a receiving blanket? :shrug:


----------



## DragonMummy

its just a blanket that you take to hospital for your baby to to be wrapped in I think!

At work - OMG is sooooooo quiet.... Am in 9's for the rest of my shift and you kind of feel a bit guilty for hoping you get busy as it's rather at someone else's expense!


----------



## DragonMummy

starry I suffer with anxiety (although like yourself largely undiagnosed) and it is much worse when pregnant or post natally. Speak to your MW hun. They have given me fluoxetine to help and it really does make me think more rationally and separate genuine worries from that which is just in my head. x


----------



## Aaisrie

Inderal really helped/helps me orrr seroquel was quite handy too


----------



## kelzyboo

Hope you feel better soon starry x


----------



## MrsWez

Emzee - "A receiving blanket is a soft, lightweight blanket which is used to wrap a baby. There are a number of uses for receiving blankets, and many new mothers like to keep a stack around the house for various tasks. Receiving blankets are often given as gifts at baby showers or parties to celebrate a new mother, and they are readily available from stores which stock baby supplies. They can also be handmade, for people who enjoy sewing projects and want to create a personalized present for a new mother.

These blankets are large enough to wrap a baby securely without being cumbersome. They are often used for swaddling new infants. In addition to being an ancient tradition, swaddling also appears to be beneficial for babies, as it can help calm them down. Receiving blankets can also be draped across a baby in a stroller for warmth, used for quick layers in baby bedding, spread on a surface for a quick diaper change, folded over the shoulder for burping, or used to cover a baby while breastfeeding for privacy. Many new mothers come up with other creative uses for the receiving blanket, turning it into an excellent all-purpose item."

Kelzy, glad you are being well taken care of. 

Starry, you have my full sympathy. I've been suffering from Generalized Anxiety Disorder and depression since I was a young girl. It's very hard to live with and manage. I've been taking lexapro for a few years now as well as therapy and find it helps a lot. When I'm not pregnant, I take Xanax to help with anxiety attacks. I've had about 4 attacks since being pregnant and it's really scary and frustrating. :hugs: I may not be able to help, but you can PM me if you need or want to talk. :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks everyone,

I must have been 9 or 10 when I first realized I suffered from panic attacks. At first my mom thought there was something wrong as I was sick all the time and missed lots of school. But the doctor found nothing wrong and he guessed it was anxiety. I've had depression loads too but I've found a way to cope with that without meds but anxiety is something else...I did see a counsellor once but it's tough as nothing traumatic had really ever happened to me to explain it. I just have it. My mom had it as a child too. I will mention it to my doctor at my next visit on Tuesday.

Also, I hadn't really felt Cuddle Bug all day. I felt a few bumps against my cervix but I started to imagine it was his dead body just floating and bumping inside of me. I convinced myself he was dead. :( It took all day, but DH finally believed me enough to get concerned and we were planning on going to the ER tomorrow morning to get checked out. My bump just felt so achey and lifeless inside. Tonight, Dh was pressing all over my belly and at first we couldn't even find him. We were both getting upset. Then we felt a lump we knew to be him. We both started pressing on it. We felt what we thought was a twitch so we pressed around some more. Then we felt a small bump/kick. We sighed and with another press Cuddle Bug suddenly kicked back with a fury and we laughed with relief. Dh said, "OK, we're just making him mad now" and I think we were! lol He rolled away and disappeared inside me again. I really don't know how a baby in the 97th percentile can still disappear without a trace at 27 weeks. Though I'm starting to guess that many of the aches I feel in my bump is actually him leaning against some vital organ. The past several mornings I've awoken to a huge lump protruding from just under my ribs. Today I could actually cup my hand around it. Think it was the head.

So one anxiety has been lessened!


----------



## Hann12

Starry I'm so sorry you feel like that but hopefully you'll be okay once you have the move out of the way. 

27 weeks today and 3rd trimester!! Yippee!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Kelzy- Glad you're getting somewhere with the pain, hopefully it'll make things a little easier :hugs:

Starry- So sorry to hear you're under so much stress, I'm not sure if you get it over there or if it's safe in pregnancy so you'd have to check but I used to take bach flower remedies for anxiety- maybe there's something similar you could have to help a bit? My inlaws sound similar to yours so I can relate!


----------



## mummySS

:hugs: Starry. So glad to hear cuddle bug is doing ok, I can imagine how scared you must have been, I am pretty morbid and I often worry about the baby in my tummy, he mist have given you a right old scare. And I can understand your anxiety too, hopefully you'll feel less panicky when the move is done and you are more settled. I have a lot of friends that suffer from it and it really is hard to grasp. Do try and see your doctor about it. In the meantime we're all here for ya! x


----------



## BlueViolet

Hunger stinks! I woke up at 6 to go to the bathroom and couldn't get back to sleep because I was hungry. I just downed a bowl of cereal and I might try to sleep again for a couple of hours. It's waaay too early for a Saturday. 

On the bright side, I passed my glucose test yesterday and then celebrated with ice-cream later. How ironic! Today is the baby shower and that means I'm allowed to have cupcakes, so it's going to be a rough weekend sugar-wise. I'm excited! The baby is going to be super active all weekend I bet. After I drank the glucose yesterday she was kicking like crazy. It tasted okay - like sweeter Sprite, but it was a bit too much halfway through. I'm glad I made it. 

I read all the posts but I'm a bit sleepy, so I don't remember all of it. 

Starry, good luck with the move. Anxiety stinks! I get it from time to time too. Mine was job related. I used to work in a medical research lab where my boss worked me really hard to meet deadlines and pushed and pushed. When I quit I found out I was his best worker. Go figure! I always thought I needed to work even harder. I got bad intestinal problems and sometimes I couldn't breathe. Fortunately, it all calmed down once I changed jobs, but it never fully went away. When I switched to teaching it came with its own set of stress and anxiety. Fortunately, I don't get much of that with tutoring...much more low key, but the pay is not good, so I can't have it all. 

Hann, I know it's hard, but try to ignore your SIL. If she's going to make a big deal of it all, it's not worth paying attention to it. Enjoy your pregnancy because it's special and will be done before you know it! :)

Wez, I totally would send you some hand-made blankets or burp cloths. I went nuts buying a ton of material. Unfortunately, it's very girly. We're talking the full pink with lime color combo. And of course, lots of polka dots. I was never a girlie girl, so I'm surprised that I've embraced this pink color scheme. See us find out the tech was wrong about us having a girl...it would be ironic to say the least...


----------



## MrsWez

LOL, thanks BV. I don't think DH would enjoy the pink polka dot theme though. Congrats on passing your glucose test. I had to drink a really really sugary fruit punch. Blech. And have fun at the baby shower. Have a cupcake for me!!

Starry, sorry baby is giving you a scare. I find that if drink something cold and sugary and lay down, I can feel him. 

Happy 3rd Trimester, Hannah!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Starry am very glad your cuddle bug is ok. Still love that you call him that when thats what I call H when he's in a clingy mood. Very cute. Sophie it seems is just like mummy and is most enthusiastic after chocolate cake :rofl:

And you sound a lot like me. I also get depression but that I can live with and have some control over, but the anxiety is appalling and just eats me up. After Harry was born I was so panicked about sids that i had even planned how I would tell my parents and what the funeral would be like. Once I went on meds and started on counselling it got soooo much better. I still worried of course, what mummy doesn't? But I could control it and push it away when it got too dark. I remember when H was about 2 there was an article in a mag about a woman who had PND and she'd had the same issues and the title of the article was actually "i planned my baby's funeral" or some such. I showed DH and he said "oh thank god you were never that bad". He was staggered to realise that I had been. But at the time I couldn't tell him as I thought that if I voiced my fears it would somehow make them happen. 

Sorry guys I know this all sounds really morbid but I do really believe that the more these things are talked about, the less stigma there will be. As there IS still a stigma around any kind of mental illness (I believe the saying goes "you don't have to be mentally ill to have a mental illness). I think talking to you guys has helped me realise just how common what I went through really is. Hopefully me rambling on will help you guys realise that to.

:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thought id share a pic if my little man
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0680.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1









SAM_0683.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Britt11

morning girls :flower:
what a super cutie Topaz
:hugs:


----------



## curlew

Mummyss - hope you enjoyed your film night and that you have fun measuring your new home. Its nice just to remind yourself what its like as you do forget. Good on your brother in law doing the marathon with a backpack on - the people who do these things have my full admiration.

Hann - hope you enjoy the marathon too and its not to hot for you or horrid on the tubes as I recall you were worried about a few weeks ago. Yeh to getting your quilt done. Congrats in 27 weeks.

Kelzy - thank goodness they have finally been able to give you something that should help with the pain.

Starry - hugs that you are suffering from anxiety. Hopefully once you have moved and settled in you will feel less anxious. sorry that cuddlebug was playing hard to get but at least you know now he is fine. Its horrible when they have quiet days as you do dread the worse.

Emzee - glad your wee one is active. Mine felt like he was doing laps the other night complete with tumbleturns lol. DH actually felt him move for the first time and couldn't beleive how strong he was.

DM - hope your shift went a bit quicker at the end. I think its great that you can talk about your PND as I think it makes others realise that they have nothing to be ashamed off if they suffer from stress or PND. Like you I feel that if more people spoke about it we would realise that its not that rare and there is lots of help for people when they are suffering. 

BV - glad you passed the glucose test and enjoy your baby shower and cupcakes.

Topaz - love the scan pictures. We haveours tomorrow at 3pm so we are looking forward to that.

AFM - Went into town to take back a dress I had bought yesterday as although it fitted me round the bump it was absolutely massive around the chest. Managed to get some bits in the boots 3 for 2 sale and had a £2 off pampers voucher so saved £6.20 in all which was cool. Got some great t-shirts for DS in the M&S sale for the summer and a lovely wee shirt trousers and cardigan set for the baby. So bargins all round there.

Also got the radiator for DS room which DH is fitting now, so hopefully that will get finished today and then the last coat of paint can get done on the back wall and that will be his room painted. Just the gloss work to do. DH is planning on getting the bookcase and TV bracket in tomorrow as they are currently in the garage, then we can get the potable TV and his new DVD player sorted. DH also has a stereo system for him in the garage which DS will be made up about as he doesn't know anything about these. His new duvet, curtains etc all arrived yesterday so am getting those washed and ironed ready for next weekend when we will move the rest of the furniture over. 

Phew once he is moved and sorted then we need to start on the nursery lol.


----------



## melissasbump

Hi everyone, sorry ive been absent for a few days... i have been lurking a bit however:winkwink:

Hann, good question re the thermometers, i also want one that goes in the ear, the one DM recommended looks good!
Great idea re the fathers day present, i didnt get a mothers day present either but i think since then OH has had an attack of the guilts and bought me a cd and dvd!
Your SIL sounds weird, try not to let it get to you, your baby will be the best anyway!:winkwink:
And your DH goes out too much i have decided, i hope hes planning on reducing it soon and def when LO arrives. 
Happy 27 weeks!!:happydance:

Freckles, im like you re gro bags and swaddles, all depends what baby likes best, i noticed that tesco sell swaddles when i was in there yesterday so may pick one or two up from there.

Starry, i wasnt planning on getting a bath was just going to get a bath support for baby however the one you have sounds pretty good!
Sorry to hear about your anxiety attacks, luckily not something ive ever suffered from so cant offer you much advice, only big :hugs:

Claire and BB, funny that you got married on the same day!

MummySS Soundsl like you have a fun weekend planned! have a great time! I love marathon day in london, always such a great atmosphere, i actually like working on that day as normally get to see quite a bit, i will be watching it on the tv, its something on my "to do" list. just to run it once!

Kelzy, so sorry to hear what you are going through, hopefully the pain relief you have been given will help you this time.:hugs:

DM, Hope work went all ok last night. So glad you talk about your PND really think it will help the rest of us to recognise the signs so thankyou :hugs:

BV, yay for passing the glucose test, i feel a bit left out not having to do it seems everyone else is!


Topaz, great pics!! So clear what a cutie!! :thumbup:

Curlew, sounds like a busy day for you! phew! im gonna go to boots mon or tues and maybe pick some bits up 

Well AFM me and OH have had a pretty grotty couple of days, both been unwell and not slept much but a lot better today, we have spent this afternoon in the garden, ive been planting raspberries, strawberries, cucumber, sweetcorn tomatos and peppers and them i made up some hanging baskets so garden is actually looking like a garden now! Im so impatient though, just want it all to grow now!

Having a quiet night in with a film of some sort and tomorrrow we are gonna get up and go to a car boot and come home so i can watch the marathon, i love it!!:happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Topaz - he's so adorable. I love his wee, little hand. Aww.....so cuddly.

BV - congrats on passing your glucose test!! I would totally celebrate with ice cream too. So worth it! Have fun at your shower. Hope you get loads of gifts for baby. And am impressed you make your own receiving blankets. I really, really need to learn how to make them to carry on the legacy of my mom and MiL. 

curlew - sounds like you're taking on a lot of projects! Sounds busy but fun. I like decorating.

Sounds like I really should talk to my doctor about my anxiety. I'm definitely afraid of being afraid. I don't want to be the psycho mom who can't go to sleep because I'm so afraid of SIDs. The thought already terrifies me but I don't talk about it. Dh keeps saying he can't wait for baby to get here so the worry can end. ha!

Baby is having another quiet morning so far but I'm feeling more reassured that things are fine. I felt a few flutters so I'm clinging to that.


----------



## Doodlepants

Gorgeous pics Topaz! What a cutie!

We are having a girls night in here but I'm soooooo tired!!! Also, I am getting ANOTHER cold aarrrghhh!!!!! Yes, my 3rd in a month! Thank you Lorelai for my poor immune system!
On a funnier note, I'm having bags of fun watching H fling herself about on my gym ball! My living room now looks like the Gladiators arena!


----------



## MrsWez

Cute baby, Topaz!!

Curlew, hope you had fun shopping!

Mel, glad you two are feeling better and congrats on the garden.

Starry, I wish I could send Daniel (It is Daniel, right?) some of Jonathan's energy. He never seems to calm down. Like his father. :haha:


----------



## Blue_bear

Just got in from work, still need to summon the energy to walk the dogs....

Deffo a quiet night in with Britains got Talent or something else mind numbing!


----------



## fifi-folle

Melissa your garden sounds like mine, filled with edibles! Except mine aren't outdoors yet, too cold here in Scotland, they're busy germinating and growing in my conservatory. Spent this afternoon bossing DH around in the garden, he'd never mowed the lawn before so it was interesting to see how he got on!!
I'm really suffering atm from an infected tooth, it took me ages to get a dentist appt and by the time I did it was stopping me from sleeping. Having to take PKs every 4 hrs which I hate but it's impossible to live with otherwise. Hoping the amoxicillan will kick in soon!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hope you feel better soon fifi :hugs: Toothache is the worst!- so goodness knows how awful an infection is!

AFM- I'm watching scream. Really. I forgot how awful the acting is! I loved it when I was younger!


----------



## kelzyboo

Hope you feel better soon fifi :hugs:

I've got a raging chest infection at the moment which i think is bordering bronchitis :growlmad: i'm not getting a break at all am i? I can't sleep because every 5mins i am coughing violently and also leaking a little pee :blush: embarrassing much!! Will have to make a trip to the doctor on monday if i hold out that long (should i just move in? :haha:) i've got to be really careful, i'd rather not go but its pretty bad and last time i had it the doctor scared the life out of me by telling me how close i was to ending up in hospital and developing phnumonia, since i have asthama and my lungs are already knackered i better go get it sorted out!

On a positive note, the tramadol seems to be working well at the moment, i'm even managing to take half the dose i was given :happydance: i know i'll have to put it up at some point but i'm going to last as long as i can on half, the injections are not too bad either i've had both today and they sting a bit but they're fine, don't like them being in my tummy but theres not much choice there and as my tactful consultant said 'theres plenty of padding there so it won't be anywhere near baby' :haha: 

I'm on the hunt for a new house aswell at the moment, we only have 2 bedrooms here and i don't plan on sharing with baby forever lol abbie can't share at all so we're going to have to move! The sooner the better for me, we only have a tiny garden and i use the term loosely as its more of a yard and abbie's just asked for a 10ft trampoline :dohh: She'll get one and it will go in her aunt's garden until we move but i'm looking forward to having one of my own, its better for the kids to have somewhere to play outside that fits a few toys in it lol xx


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: that was nice of them to point out Kel! Get LOTS of steam - that should loosen up all the crap on your chest. I had a chest infection a few months back and the only thing that helped was sitting in the bathroom for an hour with the shower running on hottest setting. I'd take a book.... :haha:

OMFG my heartburn....


----------



## Hann12

With you on the heartburn!! Only had dinner an hour ago and in pain! My own fault I guess from late eating. Icky. 

Kelzy - you really don't have the best of luck! Hope you feel better, some Vicks vapour rub might help? Feel better


Doodle - I loved scream! I am tempted to see scream 4. The oldies are the best!! 

When I was bridal shopping earlier a girl was in there with a 13 week old baby, she was tiny and so cute. Can't believe we will all have one soon!!


----------



## DragonMummy

to be fair, the lamb rogan josh probably wasn't a wise idea this evening....


----------



## kelzyboo

Thats good advice DM but unfortunately my asthama reacts to heat :dohh: sounds stupid i know but like cooking in a hot kitchen or hot steam, its overwhelming and i struggle to breath, kinda pathetic i know!! I may give it a go for as long as i can stand it though, then try it again later on so its not as bad xx

I'm struggling to even take my inhaler right now, feel very sorry for myself i must say lol may have to see the emergancy doctor tomorrow if it carries on like this because i'm going to need the nebulizer :cry: I hate it when my chest is like this, because of the asthama i'm well aware that i can have an attack at any time but its 10x worse when i've got an infection. 

I'm just moan moan moan at the minute lol one day i will come on and be able to say, actually i feel ok today :wacko: xx


----------



## DragonMummy

at least you can moan to your heart's content on here - we don't mind and there's always someone that feels your pain! Your asthma isn't very helpful, mind you! Mine and Harry's does well under steam! It seems there is always at least one of us suffering ridiculously on here - it doesn't seem very fair. :(

Big love honey. BTW - are you on FB?


----------



## kelzyboo

I am suffering but thank god baby isn't, i don't mind as long as its not affecting him not really sure how my breathing difficulties will affect him to be honest, may have to ask dr google that one!! Usually my inhaler helps but its hard to take it now and i'm sure not much is getting to my lungs, still there are plenty going through worse so i shouldn't moan! Thankfully Abbie doesn't have asthama and has never shown any signs or had a chest infection which is good but i haven't always had it either, was only diagnosed on my 17th birthday after being rushed to hospital, not my best birthday ever lol

I feel for you with the heartburn though, i suffered all day everday with abbie, its not as bad this time but its still there, its horrible and nothing really gets rid of it for long enough does it? :hugs:

Yeah i am on FB, i lurk on there more than i update status though, i can never think of anything to say and i moan too much lol so i tend not to say how i'm actually feeling :haha: I have a really common name but if you want to try finding me its Kelly williams ( see, common lol), my profile pic is abbie btw lol xx


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: sorry you can't catch a break, kelzy. 

AFM, I am so sleepy. I think I'm going to go to bed early. :sleep:


----------



## DragonMummy

Banana milk has made me heartburn free for over an hour.... this is after a curry and lemon fanta...

Kel if its easier, add me. I'm lindsay prior-judge. Pic currently is me in a pub with lots of friends. X


----------



## kelzyboo

Yes it would be easier, your not as common as me lol i'm not great at FB but i think i've done it :happydance:

I think i've been relegated to Abbie's bed tonight :haha: shes sneaked in and fallen asleep in mine!! She used to do it all the time but hasn't in ages, i thought i was safe :wacko: I used to carry her back to her own but theres not much chance of that at the moment, i guess i'm stuck with hers! xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

morning ladies,

just wanted to let you know that i am in hospital and have been admitted to a ward for a suspected blood clot on my lung.

just waiting to see the consultant who will be doing his rounds at 10am so we can talk about an action plan.

unfortunatley i have to have an injection which is a blood thinner and it's bloody horrible.

hopefully nothing is there and i can go home today to enjoy this nice whether 2 days in hospital is enough


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: Awww hope its not a blood clot sofie, the injections aren't fun are they i have to do it to myself twice a day :cry: more preventative for me though. Hope alls ok and your home soon xx


----------



## kelzyboo

I can't decide if i need to see the emergancy doctor today or if i can hold out til tomorrow for an appointment, my chest is awful and i keep getting a sharp pain under my ribs everytime i cough (which is constantly!), can't sleep much and i've got a headache from all the coughing now! Still moaning lol :wacko:

I must say dr google hasn't been much help, he tells me i've got everything from phneumonia to a collapsed lung, when in reality its probably just a rather agressive bout of bronchitis! :sleep: soo tired but sleep is impossible at the moment, think i'll go just to be safe before it does turn into something scary!

Hope everyone is well today, hope your home soon SK x


----------



## mummySS

Hiya, so sorry to hear so many of you are having hard times. Kelzy, if you're worried i would get yourself to the docs/hospital - dont take chances!

SK, glad to hear from FB that all is ok.

And DM - same, seems like Sophie gave you a scare but glad all is well. 

AFM, I decided not to go and watch the marathon today. I went to play with my niece & nephew yesterday - an afternoon with two active 1-year olds and my back is destroyed! Just don't think i could have managed the schlep into town (with no central line running) and all the crowds. So paul's gone on his own and i'm chilling today! Feel a bit guilty but hey ho. 

xx


----------



## MrsWez

SK, I was wondering where you went off to. Hope everything is fine and you and Jake are home soon. 

Kelzy, I would it get looked into if I were you. It could become something serious, not to scare you but I've learned the hard way. Illness is nothing to mess with when your pregnant.

DM, I hope Sophie stays put for at least a couple more months and you can rest comfortably at home now. 

:hugs: to you ladies feeling poorly.


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks MrsWez, i'm not taking any chances i'm off to the emergancy doctor just to make sure its not already turned into something serious, my lungs are terrible anyway so i know its not something i can put off xx

Glad your ok SK x

Glad little sophie's staying where she is DM, hopefully she'll be there for a long time yet! Hope you manage to get plenty of rest xx

MummySS, don't feel guilty put your feet up and chill for the day, we all deserve a rest x


----------



## Hann12

Hi all! 
So I went to the marathon and missed my sister twice!! Can you believe it! Feel really bad about it and really annoyed as I really wanted to see her, plus it was a real effort to go! 
Back at hers now getting food ready for her arrival abd her guests. 

Kelzy - see a dr, it's better to be on the safe side than not.

Mummy - hope you enjoy your relax :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Afternoon all! I have only just woken up, am now sitting in bed watching my new Potter DVD.

So... eventful morning. I woke up at 0430 with some strong AF pains. My lower back was killing me. I pottered about, went for a wee etc but by about 0500 I was getting strong painful contractions every couple of minutes. They weren't lasting long, only 10-20 seconds each but they were so painful that by the time DH woke up I was on all fours on the bed, swaying my hips! 

I was trying to be rational so tried going to the loo and er... releasing some wind, but it was still bad. I called the maternity unit and she listened to me puffing and panting down the phone for about 14 seconds before she told me to come in to the delivery ward NOW. By this point I'm snotting and blubbing and panicking. I phoned my parents and they were here within half an hour (good training exercise) by which point the contractions were starting to slow, but i still had the back pain. 

We went up to the delivery ward - got there about 0630 - and the contractions had stopped. 

I had a whole reception committee waiting for me - a doctor and about 4 MWs - and I became known as "the 29 weeker" . They stuck Sophie onto a monitor which she was NOT happy about. OMG I have never seen my tummy jump about like that! We could hear all manner of bashing noises coming from in there! That all came back fine. The doc had a feel of her and then did an internal. She said I had a lot of milky discharge which they have taken a swab of. They also did a wee sample. I always save them up = you know theyre gonna ask!!

Anyway they came to the conclusion that it was something to do with my SPD. Which is absolute bollocks. I have done labour before - I can tell the difference between contractions and a grinding pelvis ffs!! Anyway I still have period pain and I have always suspected that Little Lady won't be staying for the full 40 week booking!! Just hoping that she will stay in for at least another 6 weeks!


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: DM, Keep that little lady in!! Hold your knees together. :awww: Hope all is stays well and your little Sophie stays put for at least a couple more months.


----------



## Doodlepants

Yikes DM how scary! 

Hope you're ok SK!

Kelzy- I've added you on fb, hope you don't mind :)

Has anyone seen scream 4 yet? It seems like everyone's seen it but me! I want to go!! I really think I may have to go this week!.... although cinemas are sooooo uncomfortable!
x


----------



## Clareabell

Hi all not much to report really. DH gone away for weekend, I have an interfering cow as a mother in law and feel pretty low.

DM - What a horrible experience glad the little lady is staying put. xxxx

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh no Clarebell! Whats up with MIL? Mines a pain in the arse too so you'll get lots of sympathy here! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh no, whats up, Claire?


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and SK - been there! Hopefully you won't get stuck in there for the night like I did. I had the blood thinner too. Did you have a VQ scan?


----------



## Hann12

Glad you are okay DM and that Sophie stays where she is for a while yet! 

Clare - what's happening??

Doodle - I kind of want to see scream 4 too!! 

Back from the marathon, back is killing, not good!


----------



## kelzyboo

That sounds so scary DM, glad Sophies staying put!! I agree with you BTW i don't think it sounds like your SPD, theres deffinately a huge difference even when the SPD is at its worst its not like labour!! Keep resting and hopefully she will stay in a lot longer xx

Thanks for adding me Doodles, course i don't mind lol xx

I went to the emergancy doctor and apparently my asthama isn't very well controlled at the moment ( i wouldn't have guessed!), after a while on the nebulizer my oxygen levels went up but were still not quite normal, they never are with me really and my lung function test well lets just say i failed miserably but thats nothing new for me, i always fail even without a bad chest! Anyway she wasn't happy because after letting me rest for 20 minutes the wheezing was back with a vengence, she wanted to send me to hospital but i said no so she said she was happy to send me home with the inhalers and the spacer to make sure they get to my lungs, as long as there was someone to keep an eye on me tonight, if it gets any worse i am under strict orders to dial 999! I'm lucky that my mum lives 2 doors away and can be here within minutes really, if she wasn't so close i would have had to go to hospital, nothing worse than fighting to breath and knowing theres only you and a 5 year old in the house. 

I do feel a little easier after the inhalers, doesn't last long but it helps which is good, so i think i'll be ok with a bit of rest and a lot of ventolin! Have to make an appointment for an asthama review, it needs to be controlled much better than it is now but apart from that i think i'm ok!

Thanks for the advice earlier ladies, i'm glad i went, hate to think what would have happened if i hadn't, so thanks xxxx


----------



## MrsWez

Glad all is well and you got the care you needed, Kelzy. Make sure you follow Dr.'s orders.

Hope you ladies had fun at the marathon. 

AFM, I was doing so good with my nausea until this morning. Lost my breakfast. It wouldn't have been so bad if I didn't just pay for it at McDonald's. :growlmad: And now I feel sick and have a headache. But I'm not complaining after seeing what you ladies are going through. Okay maybe I'll rant a little.


----------



## DragonMummy

Rant away, Wez. A crap day is still a crap day! x


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all. what a lovely day its been!

DM so glad all is ok, make sure you rest a plenty and keep your legs crossed!!:winkwink:

SK, what a horrible experiance for you too, hope you are home now :thumbup:

Hann, sorry your back is killing, mine was terrible last night after all my gardening. Did you enjoy the marathon, i love marathon day in london, such a great atmosphere, watched it at home today though! it makes me so emotional! :wacko:

MummySS, hope you had a nice relaxing day at home:thumbup:

Kelzy, You dont have much luck do you! Hope the meds are starting to kick in now and you can get your asthma review done soon. Good that your mum is so close


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks, DM. I can't poo right now either. :( And my heartburn is back.


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all. what a lovely day its been!

DM so glad all is ok, make sure you rest a plenty and keep your legs crossed!!:winkwink:

SK, what a horrible experiance for you too, hope you are home now :thumbup:

Hann, sorry your back is killing, mine was terrible last night after all my gardening. Did you enjoy the marathon, i love marathon day in london, such a great atmosphere, watched it at home today though! it makes me so emotional! :wacko:

MummySS, hope you had a nice relaxing day at home:thumbup:

Kelzy, You dont have much luck do you! Hope the meds are starting to kick in now and you can get your asthma review done soon. Good that your mum is so close :hugs:

Doodles, is the vet appointment tomorrow? so hope its good news. :hugs:

B Bear, so you are all done at work now! must be a great feeling!:happydance:

Clare, sorry you are feeling down, we are all here to listen if you need us :hugs:

Wez, sorry you were sick today! not pleasant, i can sympathise though! Hope you are feeling better now :hugs:

Well AFM Ive had quite a pleasant day, we got up early and went to a massive car boot with the dog, then came home and i watched the marathon and spent some time in the garden. then late afternoon i had a "nesting spell" and decided to clean some of my kitchen cupboards out. weird!
Ive felt ok this weekend other than heartburn not been too bad at all, wonder how long it will last.
Oh BTW got my maternity pillow yesterday and in bed last night it was HEAVEN! So glad i bit the bullet and got it!
Hope all you who are poorly are taking it easy and everyone else is ok xx


----------



## MrsWez

Mel, I want to get a maternity pillow. I think you may have sold me on it.


----------



## melissasbump

MrsWez said:


> Mel, I want to get a maternity pillow. I think you may have sold me on it.

i got a long one its 5ft, from ebay very good value:thumbup:


----------



## curlew

Melissa - sorry to hear that you and OH have been feeling unwell. Glad you are feeling better today and managed to enjoy a nice day.

Starry - glad you are going to see your GP about your anxiety. Had to laugh when your OH had said about it being less worry when the baby was born.

BB - hope you managed to have a chilled evening.

Fifi - ouch with your tooth. Hope you get it sorted soon.

Kelzy - you poor thing. Glad you managed to see the emergency GP and keeping my fingers crossed that the inhalers they gave you work for you. Could it be that the drugs they gave you yesterday for your SPD are conflicting with your asthma??

Sofie - :hug: for being in hospital. Glad you and Jake are okay though.

Mummyss - hope you enjoyed your chilled day too. A good day for sitting in the sun and relaxing.

Hann - shame that you missed your sister but hope you had a good time at the after marathon do.

DM - god what a frightening time you had. Glad you and Sophie are okay. Keeping my fingers crossed she stays put for a few more weeks for you.

Clare - what a pain that MIL is being horrid. Hope everything is okay:hugs:

Mrs W - poor you. Just when you thought it was safe to have a MacDonalds. Hope the headache and heartburn didn't linger too long.

AFM - went for our growth scan today. Baby is fine all the growth measurements were right for his age and he weights 2lb 6oz at the moment. He looks as he is on target for being average weight and height so not another 9lb 14oz wopper with any luck. The big disappointment was that we didn't get any good 3d scan pictures as he was laying breech with his legs over his head and his arms covering his face. We saw his face fleetingly but the sonographer was too slow to get a still of it! Delighted that he was okay and measuring fine but feel really down about the 3d picture as I so wanted one of those so I have have mixed feelings about the whole thing.

Three days at work this week so no doubt I will be shattered by the end of that. Fortunately its a four day weekend so we are all looking forward to that and its DH's birthday next Monday so that will be good that we are all off together.

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z476/mcurle1/img369.jpg


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol thanks Curlew, you just reminded me i haven't done my injection yet :flower:

I'm not sure if it's the stuff i'm taking, the doctor said probably not but you never know do you? I guess i will talk with them at my reveiw and see if it could be making it worse, i had the same things with Abbie and it didn't aggrevate my asthama but then its got soo much worse since i had her so it could be, i shall deffinately ask them about it though xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Anyone watching the programme on more4, 8 boys and wanting a girl? About gender dissapointment, not sure why i am watching it, just because its babies i guess lol xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Hugs to all the girls having a hard time/scares at the moment.
Tooth is still really sore, having to take pks which I hate and is making me even more constipated that before! Lactulose here we come!! It was a gorgeous weekend up here and had a productive day gardening yesterday then today DH has been in bed all day. He suffers from migraines and is going through a spell of having them every weekend. Rather than being an understanding wife I have been a miserable cow with him all day, I'm just fed up of not being able to get out and get things done, like choosing a cot, decorating the nursery etc etc. Part of me thinks his illness is something to do with not coping with the concept of the baby coming (even though it took us 18 months to conceive!) I don't know. I've been in tears most of the day. So fed up.


----------



## kelzyboo

Hope your DH feels better soon Fifi, migranes are nasty things xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Aw glad baby is ok, Moira. Shame about the pics though. 

OK am dragging this into a more frivolous subject. What colour car seat :rofl:

I've chosen the M&P Cybex Aton cos it's really lightweight. I don't want one that fits my buggy as I will have a pram and a carrier. so do I want CRESS or FLORA.


----------



## curlew

woohoo managed to upload to photobucket and then link to here so for Mrs Wez here is your photo of eyore with DS!!!

As soon as I get the wedding ones sorted I will post a link. At the moment I just have the cake one.

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z476/mcurle1/disneyland%20April%202011/disneyland2011492.jpg

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z476/mcurle1/Wedding%2005th%20March%202011/MoiraandDuncanswedding5thMarch20113.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

So cute Curlew!

DM depends - if you're planning on having more I think Cress is more unisex and so if you have a boy next would do for him too whereas flora is lovely and girly!


----------



## DragonMummy

omg gorge pics, Curlew!


----------



## kelzyboo

DM, i vote Flora its a really pretty colour xx

Curlew, your wedding cake looks fantastic, love the elephants its so different! Love the pic, eyeore looks bigger than your son lol xx


----------



## mummySS

Hi everyone! 

Ooh curlew such lovely pics, your son is adorable and i LOVE the look of your cake! Can't wait for more pics. Good news on the scan too. 

DM - i really like the Flora!

Hann - hope you got through today at the marathon, i have respect, i couldn't have done it. Did you think you saw my BIL then?? He was wearing an orange t-shirt and obv had a massive rucksack on his back. How did your sis get on? And how annoying you missed her!

Mel - happy nesting! Ooh i'm glad you're loving your pillow. I have been um-ing and ah-ing too, so i might just get one too. Up til now i've been squashing my cuddly dog but he's starting to look a bit ragged now, oops. Think a pillow would do the job better. 

Kelzy - i'm so pleased you went to the docs! And i'm glad your parents are nearby, don't take any chances hun. You really are amazing going through all this and still managing to take abbie on trips etc. :hugs:

Blue B - is that it at work then? Lucky lucky you!

Claire, sorry you're feeling down hun. :hugs:

Wez - boo to the sickness! I hate that it still rears its ugly head. i've felt a bit sicky today too. I just haven't fancied eating any normal food, i've only been able to eat toast and croissants weirdly!

Fifi - sorry for your shit day. Don't worry about it too much, sometimes you just have days like that, i have them too. Hopefully your DH will feel better by next weekend, and it's a 4-dayer, woop woop. 

xx


----------



## Clareabell

Hi girls thanks for the concern re: MIL. She is just annoying my DH has children from previous relationship and she feels the need to tell the ex in depth details about my life, like my grandmothers death, me missing the funeral and details about my pregancy which the ex then feeds back to me! 

Wez - Sorry to hear you are poorly today. I hope that it is a one off and you are feeling better tommorrow.

Kelz - Hope things get better soon :hugs: glad you went and got checked though. Definately the right thing to do. 

Hann - Glad you had a good time at the marathon. Well done i would of collapsed. 

Mel - Glad you and hubby are better and had a good weekend. 

Curlew - Fab pics still need to see one of you in your dress :)


----------



## amand_a

DM, what a scare that must have been, glad that you are home and resting. My girlfriend delivered at 27 weeks healthy but very little. hopefully Sophie will stay put a bit longer. Re the car seat I really like the Cress but the Flora is soo pretty and the darker colour would probably look cleaner longer.

SK i hope that everything got sorted with your lungs, its not fun being in hospital.

Kelzy, I'm glad you got to see a doctor, my sister is a chronic asthmatic and is hospitalized at least once a month so I know how quickly it can turn. I hope they sort out your management plan, it really sounds like you dont need any extra worries at the moment.

Aaisrie, Thank you soo much for the advice re cloth nappies. still working to find a fabric combination that I'm happy to run over night. I hope you managing to feel a little more human these days.

As for me I have had quite a busy few days. I finally finished BJ's quilt (I was dreading the corners) and lets just say I'm not in a hurry to make another one. I have now started on some artwork for Matilda's room since DH will not let me paint anything :(
Got my hair cut too which was sadly exciting but I wanted to look fresh and pretty for my girlfriends hens night, which I have to say despite my inability to drink was the most fun and laughter I have encountered in a long time. Oh and my first stripper experience too, which had me hiding in a corner trying not to wet myself with laughter.

The weather has been lovley here too 22 and sunny so yesterday I took the girls to a community Easter egg hunt. It was a lot of fun but I couldn't get over how greedy some of the parents were:growlmad:
After lunch we took advantage of the sunshine and painted some pictures with Matilda and wore her out jumping on the trampoline.

Not much else to report after that, other than being exhausted and DH cooking me a scrummy roast beef dinner, and oh I made chocolate mouse!

So that's it, off to do my glucose test on Thursday, then staying at my parents property for a few days over Easter. MW appointment next week finally, I haven't been for nearly 2 months. I hope they get a little closer together now.


----------



## amand_a

I have attached some pics of my quilt, my little 'artist' and DD's first Easter egg hunt.
 



Attached Files:







101_3424.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 4









101_3419.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 4









101_3420.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 5









101_3409.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummySS

omigod, matilda is such a darling, i love her little koala rucksack! and the quilt looks incredible! well done you.


----------



## mummySS

Has anyone else's belly button piercing turned into an angry big red scar? I took mine out about 7 years ago and it was pretty much unnoticeable, but now the top part of it looks all stretched out and red. how annoying. :shrug:


----------



## emzeebob

mummySS said:


> Has anyone else's belly button piercing turned into an angry big red scar? I took mine out about 7 years ago and it was pretty much unnoticeable, but now the top part of it looks all stretched out and red. how annoying. :shrug:

mine has hun, also wat i found strange was its moved up about an inch it doesnt even look like i have a belly button piercing any more as its higher up :shrug:


----------



## mummySS

emzeebob said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else's belly button piercing turned into an angry big red scar? I took mine out about 7 years ago and it was pretty much unnoticeable, but now the top part of it looks all stretched out and red. how annoying. :shrug:
> 
> mine has hun, also wat i found strange was its moved up about an inch it doesnt even look like i have a belly button piercing any more as its higher up :shrug:Click to expand...

Yep, same with mine emz. I guess it's because the whole belly button is so stretched out. it's so odd!


----------



## kelzyboo

MummySS, i took mine out when i was pregnant with Abbie and it stretched beyond belief, the scar is huge now although its faded a lot and not red at all anymore. Saying that baby has never moved past my belly button yet, hes still very low down so maybe when he moves up a bit it will stretch it even more lol As if stretch marks are not enough we have to have huge piercing scars aswell, its a shame because i loved it when i was younger, the only one i have left is my tongue, i'm not quite ready to get rid of that yet but i guess i should now i'm going to be a mother of two, not a teenager anymore lol x


----------



## gw76

Well I have been MIA for what seems like forever! I haven't even attempted to read all the posts, but I have done a quick skim read (as a secondary French and English teacher it is one of the most valuable techniques I learned at Uni!) Anyway, I have been so busy with work and DS along with life in general that I have had no time to do anything...as a result I ended up in Emergency on Friday morning...I have an existing heart condition and my state of exhaustion along with the extra stress of the pregnancy landed me in A&E for 4 hours on monitors. The same thing happened to me with my son - 3 weeks before he arrived (3 weeks early at 37 weeks and 2 days). I am hoping to see my doctor tomorrow to see what he has to say about it all - I still have 12 weeks to go before my due date...oh the fun and games eh!
hope you are all well and enjoyed a restful weekend...

I should have added that baby and I were "fine" - I am exhausted still, but...


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, gw! Good to see you dropping by. Sorry you've had some scares with your heart. I hope it behaves until baby arrives. Get lots of rest (as much as you can with DS around)

DM - thank goodness you and Sophie are OK! I hope it was just an intense case of BH and that she is staying put for quite some time yet.

SK - I hope you don't have a blood clot in your lungs and can avoid the nasty injections.

Amanda - your daughter is so cute! and I love the koala. I'm also impressed by your quilting skills. It looks adorable!

AFM - we're disconnecting our internet tomorrow and who knows when we'll be back online. Daniel was fairly active today compared to the past two days but still has been quiet for most of it. He started to kick and roll in the middle of prayers at church and I had to hold back the giggles of delight. He then jiggled my belly back and forth the rest of the service. I think he's finally going head down as I felt a big lump at the bottom of my belly but was getting kicks near my ribs. When he's quiet I think he's stretching straight out and pushing against my stomach. I keep getting intense aches at the top of my belly which makes me very nauseous and I can always feel a tiny lump at the sorest point (think it's his feet). I'll then feel him roll away and the pains and nausea instantly go away. So he still does somersaults in there but I think he his head down more and more now.

Still have some issues with anxiety but was talking with my SiL about it and she had the same thing when she was expecting her firstborn. She gave me some coping tips and so far seems to be helping a bit but I'm still feeling a tad paranoid about him coming early. Every ache has me assuming the worst.


----------



## MrsWez

Mel, the pillow will be as tall as me!

Curlew, that stinks about the pictures. :( glad baby is well though. OMG I LOVE THE EEYORE PIC. Your son has very beautiful eyes. And the cake is so unique and gorgeous. 

fifi, sorry your DH is not feeling up to getting ready for baby yet. Your probably right and he's not dealing with the stress well.

Mummy, I've been eating croissants all day. it's funny you mentioned it. My belly button scar looks like two angry red dots right now. It's weird that I can see them but can't see anything past them. 

Amanda, the quilt is really beautiful. And your daughter looks like she had great fun. What a cutie! Glad you had a good day and I always get a bit excited after a haircut too. So we can be sad together. 

GW, I hope baby stays for a bit longer and your heart condition doesn't get any worse. :hugs:

Starry, I hope you have a safe move. Glad Daniel is letting you know he's alright and your SIL is helping you.

Hi, DM!!! :bunny: One day, I will get around to reading your journal. I get very easily distracted..... Sorry, saw something fluffy.... :dohh:


----------



## stucknthecity

Hey ladies thanks for all the well wishes and prayers they really work! Charlie is doing well still even though we have our ups and downs. He is already up to 1.9 lbs at nearly 13 inches! He looks just like his daddy! He did have a brain bleed called IVH and as of right now it has stopped and doesn't look any worse but it was pretty severe on one side so time will tell what if any damage was done. Keep him in your prayers for a speedy recovery. He is still on the ventilation but initiates all the breaths on his own when he's not feeling lazy! Also his eyes are so so close to opening that I am dying with anticipation to let him see who his mommy and daddy are! Thanks again for keeping us in your hearts! I will try to post pictures in the morning since he will already be two weeks old!


----------



## Hann12

Stuck - thank you so much for the update on Charles. He sounds so precious and I'd love to see some photos. You sound like you are doing so well too! I hope that the bleed caused no permanent problems, he sounds like a little fighter! Big hugs :hugs: 

Gw - take care of yourself, it sounds like you have been in a rough time! Hope you are able to relax now and baby stays in longer! 

Starry - hope the move goes well and glad you have been able to speak to someone about how you are feeling. Hope it's not too long before you get back online to us. 

Amanda - I love the photos of your daughter, she is such a cutie! You have done so well with the quilt too! I know what you mean though, once I've done this one I won't be in a hurry to make another!! 

Mummy - so my belly piercing has a faint red stretch Mark from the bottom to top but it's only less than a cm in size so it's not bothering me at the moment. If my belly button ever pops out then it might get worse. I hope not! I wish that when I was thinking of getting the piercing someone had warned me of this!! 

Curlew - great photos, your son looks so happy and what an amazing cake! Why the elephants? Can't wait to see the wedding ones! 

I know I've probably forgotten some posts so I'm sorry, I'm being lazy and doing this from bed rather than on my Lap top! 
Need to get up now as have to go back to my sisters today, other side of London again! This time for lunch then going back to my parents in Hertfordshire for 2 nights to spend time with my bro before he leaves. My feet are still sore from yesterdays marathon and my back isn't too happy either but I get a rest day on weds abd thurs at least. Will be online still though. 

Have a nice day everyone :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Hi guys, have just about mamanged to catch up on all the posts, but now cant remember a thing to reply! :dohh:

The news that i definately remember is from Stuck though. Great news on Charles, thanks for updating us. He sounds like such a little fighter, cant wait to see piccies :)

AFM - Yep, all done at work now :happydance: they got me some lovely flowers and choccies, i was quite surprised! The last two days were really hard work on my pelvis as it was really busy also. I think just knowing it was the last weekend really got me through.

Have got to go to court with a friend today.....long story but am only going as moral support. Hopefully all will turn out ok.

Has anyone started feeling sick again? Like morning sickness? Ive felt sick all weekend and im fairly sure its not going to be long before it rears its head again properly! Have also had a really strange appetite, its like being back at the beginning where I am really hungry, but just dont fancy anything?

Hope you all had a good weekend, and for those feeling rough i really hope you are feeling better soon....:hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Blue_bear said:


> Has anyone started feeling sick again? Like morning sickness? Ive felt sick all weekend and im fairly sure its not going to be long before it rears its head again properly! Have also had a really strange appetite, its like being back at the beginning where I am really hungry, but just dont fancy anything?

This is exactly what I've been having this weekend blue! I'm figuring it's probably a growth spurt, as it's come hand in hand with an increase in back pain and possibly the start of heartburn. Lovely!! :)

Stuck - good to hear that Charles is growing well! Will keep thinking of him and you guys xx

GW - glad to hear you're ok after your scare.. Try to relax hun, sounds like you've been mega busy.

Starry good luck with the move - hope you can get back online soon, we'll miss you! Do you have a text buddy in case you need to get in touch? Glad you've found some techniques that help with the anxiety. 

Hann - enjoy today at your sister's. Where do your parents live in herts btw?
Right, better get on with today's massive workload! Boo...


----------



## kelzyboo

Stuck, glad baby Charles is doing so well can't wait to see some pictures, i bet he's a real cutie! Will continue to pray for his recovery, hope he's home as soon as possible xx

Amanda, your little girl is adorable x

BB, yay for maternity leave!! Now relax and put your feet up lol enjoy the peace x

Starry, good luck with the move will look out for an update when your back online and make sure you get plenty of rest, moving is sooo stressful xx

Hann, have a nice time at your parents x

AFM, i've been up all night with a migrane, probably because i've been coughing so violently but its starting to ease a little now so i'm having a cup of tea and sending myself to bed lol Abbie's gone back to school so i've got a peaceful day ahead, she looked so grown up in her summer dress, can't believe how fast they grow up she's 6 in august, no idea where all the time went!

Off to do my injection then hopefully get some sleep, can i just say, much respect for all you ladies still working or just going on maternity leave, your all hero's in my eyes theres no way i could cope with pregnancy if i was working aswell, you all deserve a medal for even dragging yourself out of bed in a morning lol Seriously, theres not enough credit given to working mummy's, i'm lucky that i don't have to work at the moment (obviously couldn't with all my problems anyway lol) but i appriciate even more the time i have to rest when i need it, i hope you all make time to rest and enjoy your maternity leave when it comes! xx

Edit, only just realised Happy 3rd tri to me and anyone else celebrating today, can't believe i'm 27weeks already, its flying by xx


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies

Curlew, great that baby is doing well, sorry that you didnt manage to get any good 3d shots though. woo for the bank holiday weekend, although i have to work sat evening! boo!
Great pic of your gorgous son , hes gonna be a heartbreaker when he gets older, and loving the wedding cake too!

Fifi, sorry that your tooth is still so sore, tooth ache is one of the worst type of pains for making you feel miserable, and sorry your DH isnt well too, migraines are nasty things, hes surely had enough time to get his head around being a new daddy! :hugs:

DM Both car seats are nice, i do prefer the Flora though, they are very cute! 

MummySS, got my pillow from ebay if you are interested then let me know il find the link for you, it was a company.
Re my bellly button piercing, ive been quite lucky so far, i took it out at about 16 weeks and it hasnt stretched that much... yet! Cant stop staring at the weird vertical dark line running up my tummy though!

Amanda, loving your quilt! im so impressed! and your little girl is beautiful! i love the name Matilda! Its amazing how good a hair cut can make you feel isnt it? especially when pregnant its the small things! 


GW, sorry you ended up in hospital, sounds like beach bumps having been having rough weekends! glad you and baby are ok though, put your feet up and chill out:thumbup:

Starry, hope the move goes well and you are back online soon with us! Glad you have had some anxiety tips and dont do anything strenous during them move! :thumbup:

Wez, lol at shortie! trust me the pillow is fab!

Stuckinthecity, thanks so much for the update on Charlie, sorry to hear about the bleed, hope he continues to do well though and no lasting damage. That will be amazing when his eyes open. You are so strong, wishing Charlie a speedy recovery and hope he is able to go home with you very soon xxx

Hann, have a nice time at your parents, hope your back feels better soon x

B Bear, my sickness has never gone away, but ive heard from a few that it can return around this sort of time, no idea why though! Hope court goes ok and you arent there all day, ive spent weeks on end bored out my brain at courts:wacko: I suggest taking a good book 

Well AFM im having a nice quiet day today, just gonna take the dog out a bit later, i had to ring up orange this morning about a problem with my phone and they are sending me out a new one this evening, so im very impressed with there service!
Also going to docs later on to get some more sicky meds. I just cant get though a day without them ( not because im addicted, because i get sick!)


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi!

Just a quick one from me,

DM- I like both! I think the cress will look really nice with pink blankets though! But they're both lovely!

Stuckintheciy- can't wait to see pics!

Mel- Sorry to hear you're still having to have the sickness meds, must be rubbish!


Will have a proper catch up later, hope you all have a good day enjoying the sun!
Now off to the Fitzpatrick place to see what they have to say about Shebly, I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## kelzyboo

Mel, sorry your still so sick when's it going to end lol Must be awful to feel so sick everyday, i'm lucky i haven't been sick at all this time, i felt it a bit at first but it soon passed for me. My aunt spent the last few months of her pregnancy in hospital because she couldn't keep anything down at all, she had a terrible time of it. 

:hugs: BB and mel, and anyone else still suffering sickness :hugs: x


----------



## kelzyboo

Good luck Doodles, hope there's something they can do! Fx'd for Shelby x


----------



## melissasbump

Doodles and Kelzy, ive come to the conclusion that popping one pill a day is better than having to go through the head in toilet situation up to 7-8 times a day, its not ideal but its a case of me getting through a day or not so ive accepted it. Sometimes though when i think im feeling ok i wont take one and then i just go back to square one.
guess il be on them till the end now though.

Doodles, good luck with Shelby today, fingers crossed for the best possible outcome! xx


----------



## Hann12

Mummy - my parents live in a town called Ware. I grew up there but it's a long way to get there now! 

Bb - congrats on the mat leave, jealous!!

Mel - enjoy a chilled day

Better go as on tube so will lose signal!! :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Mel, i think your doing the right thing hun, throwing up everyday must be awfully stressful which is not great for baby or you, i think taking the medication is the lesser of two evils. Its not ideal to take anything really (say's me with painkillers and twice daily injections lol) but we are not all lucky enough to have problem free pregnancies, 9 months is a long time and we have to do what gets us through the day or we'd all crack up!! Plus if we are happy our babies will be too, i don't think they'd give us anything if the risks were high enough to outweigh the benefits to us.

I'm a bit like you though, i hold off with the painkillers until i can't take it anymore xx


----------



## melissasbump

Thanks Kelzy, i feel exactly the same, before i got pregnant i had such idealistic views that i was gonna eat well and exercise and stay really healthy for my baby, but the reality isnt like that at all and it has taken me quite a while to accept that. Im just glad that whatever is going on with me, my baby appears to be thriving and im still considered low risk which considering what yourself and others have/are going through, i really have no grounds to complain. 

On a lighter note, just recieved my boots parenting club bits through the post, gonna go and pick up the free changing bag tomorrow for OH to use, ive also seen a newborn bath support on boots website i want to get and im sure i can pick another couple of things up and get 3 for 2 yay!

BTW in this boots pregnancy mag it recomends a hayfever remedy called Prevalin nasel spray, i havent tried it myself but its apparently safe in pregnancy, for those who suffer may be worth a look? x


----------



## mummySS

Ooh cheers for hayfever tip Mel. Will check it out. I asked my GP about this last week and she was SO UNHELPFUL! She basically said all hayfever meds are the same and that you can take them but try to hold out if you can. Oh and that i shouldnt get hayfever because when pregnant you have more steriods in your body that counteract the allergy. Whatever! i dont have much faith in that opinion tbh, it even counteracts what the nhs website says. Dumbass GP. 

Yes please i would love the link to your pregnancy pillow! It's the same height as me too! (Wez - yay for shorties). Couple of questions though:
1. What happens to your OH? Is there enough space in the bed for you, OH and said pillow?? 
2. I normally sleep on my side anyway. Do you think it works for you because you normally sleep on your back? 
3. Does it actually support the bump? I am a bit worried it's so big that it might squash the bump!

Thanks :flower:


----------



## foxforce

Hey girls

Just to mention about the hayfever, I checked with my midwife as I suffer badly with hayfever, I had read that Loratadine (clarityn) is safe online but said to check with docotor or midwife, so my mw rang up a drug helpline at the hospital which verified it was safe in pregnancy :thumbup: 
Great really as it is really cheap to buy, Tesco's own Loratidine which dh and I live on throughout the spring, summer and autumn. I have only taken half a tablet a day which seems to work enough at the moment too.

I also have the Dreamgenii pillow which is a sleep saver, I had no problems sleeping on my side but it gives you a bit more support been able to put the pillow between your legs. £40 at Mothercare at the moment.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## melissasbump

its this one...
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MATERNITY-NU...ternity_Pregnancy_MJ&var=&hash=item9757d1a143

In answer to your questions..
I always sleep on my side anyway, what i tend to do with the pillow is hug it towards me with the bottom part of it between my knees, this is what i find most comfortable, i was hugging a normal pillow before with another between my knees. 
There is still enough room for OH although when im facing towards him there is obviously this hooge pillow in the way, And it is big but its also really squishy so bump just sits on top of it, no crushing involved. have also used it when im lying on the sofa along my back, it helps stop me getting the back pain. Hope this helps!:thumbup:

Re the hayfever thingy, like i say i havent tried this one, but i always prefer nasal sprays anyway as when i get it i get it BAD! Touch wood hasnt got to me yet this year!!:dohh:


----------



## freckles09

Afternoon everyone! 

MummySS - i took my belly button bar out at about week 16 and it's still red now and doesn't look nice! The bottom hole has closed up but the top looks quite big still and has stretched! 

Stuckinthecity - thanks for the update - am wishing Charles a speedy recovery. 

BB - sounds like you got lovely gifts from your work! Bet you're glad to be finished now :happydance:

Re pillows - when i sleep i am currently using a v pillow which supports both my bump and my bank. I then also have a normal pillow which i place between my knees! It's such a mission when turning over in the night LOL. I bought the pillow from ebay which was a bargain at about £8 i think!

AFM am not very happy as we have £200 on a Lakeside shopping centre gift card which we thought expired in May. We've tried to use it and they said it expired in November and can't give us our money back!! Was relying on that money for baby essentials :cry: Going to complain but not sure how far we'll get :nope:


----------



## mummySS

Huge thanks for the hayfever and pillow advice girls! :thumbup:

Aww frecks that's soooo annoying about the giftcard!! Does it not state an expiry date on it? If not I'm SURE you have every reason to complain and demand they let you use it! So frustrating... :nope:


----------



## freckles09

mummySS said:


> Huge thanks for the hayfever and pillow advice girls! :thumbup:
> 
> Aww frecks that's soooo annoying about the giftcard!! Does it not state an expiry date on it? If not I'm SURE you have every reason to complain and demand they let you use it! So frustrating... :nope:

All it has on it is a sticker saying 'expires one year from issue' but they've said i could've called up to get the expiry date. I guess it is our mistake but we genuinely thought it expired in May along with our other one so not sure where we stand on it. It's annoying if we don't get it back - wonder what they do with 'our' money?!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi,

I apologise in advance for my miserable post!

Horrible time at the specialist, she needs both hips replaced, we only have £3000 left in the insurance fund. Both hips will cost £10,000. We don't have the £7000 needed for the op :(
The vet said she may be ok just having one hip done but it's still out of the question financially as we already have finance on our car which won't be paid off 'till next year so can't get a loan or anything. There may be another op they can do but she'll never be better and will still get osteoarthritus so we're waiting on her to call us to discuss the ins and outs of it all.
I'm trying to stay positive but I just don't know what we're going to do :( She's only 7 months old, if she was like 10, or something I would still be devastated but at least she would have had some sort of life you know?
I think what's hardest is that the vet has said it's just unlucky- her bloodline is good- all have good hips and like S, are all kc reg. She's always been kept at a perfect weight and has good diet and exercise so I'm gutted!

Anyway, hopefully the vet may have something positive to say.... I'm not holding my breath though!


Oh well, a least it's not raining!
xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh freckles, just saw your post! How annoying is that?!! Surely they can give you your money, that's not fair at all!! x


----------



## Starry Night

Doodles - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry to hear about Shelby.

Freckles - that's so aggravating!! :growlmad: I hate that stores do that! Good money was put onto that card. The store got their money already so why do they care if you spend it within a year?? In Canada they changed the expiry laws because people complained about it. Technically, there are no longer expiry dates on cards but after 2 years the stores start to doc the money off of it bit by bit. :growlmad::growlmad: I hope you can work something out.

stuck - thanks for the update on Charles. What a little fighter. Bless the little man! :flower:

BlueB - my nausea has come back too. I think it's the baby pressing up into my stomach but it certainly feels the same as m/s. 

Think this is my final check-in so I will see you all in a few weeks. If something big happens I'll try to find a way to get on but "no news is good news".


----------



## melissasbump

Doodles, what terrible news, i am really gutted for you, i know how upset id feel if it were my dog!

Just a suggestion, you may qualify for help via an animal charlty. I know that with the PDSA you have to be on certain benefits but it may be worth looking into them, the RSPCA, Dogs trust, and the blue cross can all help with vets fees in certain circumstances. Also try the Royal college of vet surgeons as i believe they might also have some advice/help for you. Given the situation where Shelby is a young dog with good history and you DO have insurance and its just rotten bad luck what has happened, i believe someone may be willing to help you if your persistant. Worth a look anyhow :hugs:

Freckles, what bad luck for you too! you must be gutted! :hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

Doodles, what terrible news, i am really gutted for you, i know how upset id feel if it were my dog!

Just a suggestion, you may qualify for help via an animal charlty. I know that with the PDSA you have to be on certain benefits but it may be worth looking into them, the RSPCA, Dogs trust, and the blue cross can all help with vets fees in certain circumstances. Also try the Royal college of vet surgeons as i believe they might also have some advice/help for you. Given the situation where Shelby is a young dog with good history and you DO have insurance and its just rotten bad luck what has happened, i believe someone may be willing to help you if your persistant. Worth a look anyhow :hugs:

Freckles, what bad luck for you too! you must be gutted! :hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

Sorry for the double post AGAIN!


----------



## emzeebob

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 3rd tri, its gone soooo fst


----------



## freckles09

Thanks girls - am so annoyed about it - like you said Starry it's our money after all so they shouldn't just deny us from having it?! Fingers crossed we can work something out but i think they'll just reply that rules are rules etc *sigh* :shrug:

Aw no Doodle i'm so sorry to hear about your dog, what horrid news. Hopefully the vet will ring with some positive news - i'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Good advice from Mel - hope you can find a solution through the routes she suggested... :hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

melissasbump said:


> Doodles, what terrible news, i am really gutted for you, i know how upset id feel if it were my dog!
> 
> Just a suggestion, you may qualify for help via an animal charlty. I know that with the PDSA you have to be on certain benefits but it may be worth looking into them, the RSPCA, Dogs trust, and the blue cross can all help with vets fees in certain circumstances. Also try the Royal college of vet surgeons as i believe they might also have some advice/help for you. Given the situation where Shelby is a young dog with good history and you DO have insurance and its just rotten bad luck what has happened, i believe someone may be willing to help you if your persistant. Worth a look anyhow :hugs:
> 
> Freckles, what bad luck for you too! you must be gutted! :hugs:


Thanks hun,

I did have a look at the animal charities but you have to be receiving benefits to qualify, which we aren't so we're on our own on this one.

I've been looking into the other operation that is done when a hip replacement can't be done and it does look good but I'm still waiting for the vet to call so I can discuss it with her, the waiting is killing me! We've now been told that she's just gone into theatre and may call tonight or tomorrow :( I was hoping to speak with her when we got it, 3 hours ago! Oh well!

x


----------



## melissasbump

Doods, it may still be worth enquiring with the charities, at the end of the day you may not be on benefits but you have been very unlucky and have done everything right by taking insurance in the 1st place. if you state your situation, there may be a way around it xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks Mel, I'll see what the vet says if she ever calls and give them a look! xx


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: to you, Doodle. Hope you feel better soon Shelby. :flow:


----------



## Blue_bear

Big Hugs doodles, i cant say i know what your going through because i dont exactly but having a Lab i know how worrying hips can be with the breed. You do what you can regarding breeding and hip scores etc, but you just never know. 

Touch wood, our labby has been ok so far its my collie we had trouble with. She developed a lump/growth on her face when she was 4 months old. I wont go into all the details on here and bore everyone but the original prognosis was not good at all as none of the vets had seen it before. Its not your average tumour type growth its actually part of her face. They called it a developmental growth. The way i can best describe to people is that its similar to when a child has a cleft lip or palete, it happens in the womb....
Anyhow waffling again, the point i am trying to make is to get as many opinions as you can (which it sounds like you have done) as there may be someone that comes up with something. We were basically told she would have no quality of life but i wasnt giving in easily, and we did have a good outcome so far thankfully. Also, as Mel said its definately worth asking the charities and the vet colleges if there is anything you can do. 
My vets have also been pretty good in letting me pay monthly for the bills we ran up, im not saying it was 10grand or that all vets do this but they might be able to arrange something with you?

I would also contact the breeder and find out if any of the other puppies from the litter have contacted them. I know it doesnt help anyone but if they are a reputable breeder they should want to know and have something to say or do about it. 

Sorry i know i have gone on but ultimately hge hugs for you, i know what its like to get attached to these animals and then discover something wrong, it is heart breaking. 
(all 3 of mine have or have had issues, bless them. Lab broke his leg as a pup, collie with her face, and jack russel has cattaracts in both eyes that the rspca failed to tell us about when we re-homed him!)

AFM - Am back from court and as warned, it was a really long and very boring day! Thankfully thats it though hopefully! Am craving fizzy drink so off to raid the cupboards and see if we have anything!


----------



## foxforce

Doodlepants said:


> Hi,
> 
> I apologise in advance for my miserable post!
> 
> Horrible time at the specialist, she needs both hips replaced, we only have £3000 left in the insurance fund. Both hips will cost £10,000. We don't have the £7000 needed for the op :(
> The vet said she may be ok just having one hip done but it's still out of the question financially as we already have finance on our car which won't be paid off 'till next year so can't get a loan or anything. There may be another op they can do but she'll never be better and will still get osteoarthritus so we're waiting on her to call us to discuss the ins and outs of it all.
> I'm trying to stay positive but I just don't know what we're going to do :( She's only 7 months old, if she was like 10, or something I would still be devastated but at least she would have had some sort of life you know?
> I think what's hardest is that the vet has said it's just unlucky- her bloodline is good- all have good hips and like S, are all kc reg. She's always been kept at a perfect weight and has good diet and exercise so I'm gutted!
> 
> Anyway, hopefully the vet may have something positive to say.... I'm not holding my breath though!
> 
> 
> Oh well, a least it's not raining!
> xx

So sorry doods that's terrible news, I know you must be heartbroken, poor Shelby :( :hugs::hugs: I pray you get some good news/fortune like suggested from others :flower:


----------



## MrsWez

stucknthecity, thanks for the update on baby Charles. I hope he continues to grow strong and thrive. 

AFM, I have another OB appointment and I will get my results from my 3 hour glucose test.


----------



## BlueViolet

It's been a busy weekend and I'm way behind with posts. Maybe I'll get a chance to catch up later. Doodle, I did see your post, and I'm so sorry to hear the surgery for your puppy costs so much. I also can't believe she is so young and dealing with this. It's such an awful position to be put in. Big :hugs:! 

The shower Saturday was so much fun. The food and the decorations were fantastic. It was so nice to spend time with friends we hadn't seen in a long time. There were a ton of presents. We were unwrapping presents for a solid hour and we tried rushing through. I didn't expect people to be so generous. We got a ton of clothes, gear, and books. We also got a mattress, which we needed. It was a co-ed shower, so my husband was there too, which was great, because we all had a good time. No silly games; just hanging out. I did miss out on the wine, but oh, well. There were plenty of cupcakes and good food there to keep me happy. I attached a few pictures of my favorite decor - the cupcakes and the flowers. 

There was one funny thing that happened. A friend's wife who just had a baby last November asked me "when are you due? May?" so I said "no, July 6th, why do I look that big?" Apparently, the answer is yes...LOL :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







cupcakes.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 4









shower flowers.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad your shower was good Blue! I love the baby bottle they used as a vase! x


----------



## mummySS

Doods :hugs: The other girls have given you some fab advice so I wont even try, but just to know i'm thinking of you and the whole situation sucks. Poor little Shelby. 

BlueV - beautiful flowers / cake!! Aww it seems like a lovely shower.


----------



## Aaisrie

Aww Freckles that's awful!! I can't believe they can even put an expiry date on them - can you not say someone bought it for you and told you it expired in may?

Doodles so sorry about Shelby hope you get something sorted...

AFM - I've spent most of the day in the hospital. Went down for my routine mental health midwife appt and happened to mentioned about my bloods being done last week and she wanted all the ins and outs. Explained that I'd phoned maternity and they'd told me it wasn't pregnancy related and to go to my GP [which I'd done] and she was furious. She said they should've brought me in and confirmed that it wasn't a pregnancy problem first!! She said it could be a problem with my placenta or anything. So she sent me round the the DOU to get checked, that was at 11am... the Drs were in a section so we waited.. at 12:30 the nurse came out and said they'd been rushed into an emergency section right after and asked if we could go get lunch and come back in an hr. So we did that, got back and still had to wait another couple of hrs before the Drs were available!!! But I did get scanned and Atticus is fine and still measuring 5 days big, as is my placenta. The dr checked to see if they could access my bloods but they still weren't ready so then she realised that they'd missed doing one of the bloods and so did MORE! But at least I feel like they're looking after me now!!!


----------



## curlew

DM - I like both but if your not intending to have any more kids then I would definately go for the flora. If you are planning more then I would go for cress and accessorise with pink blankets etc.

GW - sorry to hear about your heart condition but glad you and the baby are doing fine.

Starry - good luck with the move and hope to hear from you soon.

Stuck - so pleased that baby Charles is doing so well. When he opens his eyes it will be a fantastic moment for you both.

Hann - hope you had a nice lunch with your sister and enjoy your couple of days with your brother before he goes back.

BB - congrats on finishing work. At least now you will have the chance to rest a bit. Court can be so boring can't it, at least its over now and you were there to support your friend.

Kelzy - hope you managed to have a restful day whilst Abbie was at school.

Melissa - hope you had a good day too and managed to get your meds okay, not long and you will soon be finished them. Your support sounds great.

Mummyss - hope you get something sorted for your hayfever soon.

Freckles - that's so unfair with regards to your money. After all it is still your money. I'm not sure how they stand legally if there is not anything explicit on the card to tell you when it expires. Hope you manage to get it back.

Doodles - big :hugs: re Shelby. What a lot of money not sure how they can justify that cost. I hope the research you have done pays off and Shelby is able to get a different operation which may have some good results for her.

emzee - congrats on getting to third tri. On the home straight now.

Mrs Wez - hope your OB appointment went well and your test results were okay.

BV - your baby shower sounds fantastic and it sounds like you got some lovely presents.

Aairisie - sorry to hear you ended up spending most of the day in hospital but sounds like you are getting the care that you need.

Sorry if I have missed anyone but there were quite a lot of posts to catch up on.

AFM - busy day at work today so an early night for me tonight. Don't feel like any dinner tonight as I had humous and pitta for lunch and it still feels like its at the top of my stomach so I am not very hungry. Think the baby is lying in a position which is making it hard for my stomach to digest. Will get DH to make me a fruit smoothie later so at least I won't get hungry at night time.


----------



## Aaisrie

Mmmm the smoothie sounds nice Curlew!


----------



## kelzyboo

Doodles i'm sorry to hear about Shelby, hope you find a way to work things out xx

MrsWez, hope your appointment goes well and your results are fine xx

BV, those cupcakes look amazingly yummy xx

Eve, sorry you've had such a long day, at least Atticus is on target and doing well. I love the name BTW its so cute xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Evening all!

Doods - sooo sorry about poor Shelby. Maybe try looking at breed specific charities and rescue oragnisations? They quite often have rich, loopy patrons. x

Mel - sorry you're still feelinng cack. But like Kel said, we'd all love to have a beautiful, natural rose-tinted pregnancy but real life gets far too far in the way!

BV - omg that looks gorgeous! Also loving the bottle vase!

Eve - boo to hospital. But glad Atticus is ok. That's the main thing. Would be nice if we could all be feeling splendid too though, hey?

Stuck - thanks for the update on your precious little man. Can't wait for pics! Hope you're doing ok - must be pretty stressful for you. 

BB - YAY for finishing work!! Am so lucky re court, at work they just provide a transcript of our calls and we just have to listen to it and sign some forms to verify that it was me and that was my call. Otherwise I would have had to spend a LOT of time snoozing.....

Mummy - the only thing that works on my hayfever is benadryl plus. when I was pregnant with H I kept a stash of them for when I felt like I was about to slide into a coma.... 

AFM - Think I am going with the flora car seat. V gorgeous. 

Have been getting some sharp pains in my cervix today. To the point that the queue in the pharmacy today were actually looking panicked! Am so sure that she's not going to hang on til 40 weeks. Also she has been churning around in there like a bloody load of laundry! Makes me feel queasy!


----------



## mummySS

Agree curlew the smoothies sounds yum! Might get dh onto that when he gets home...

Eugh why am I such a head case?? Just spent 10 mins bawling my eyes out because I feel really sick. I really need to get a grip. There are far worse problems out there. I guess I.m at the end of my tether as pretty stressed at work right now too which doesn't help... Gotta go in the office tomorrow and weds which I'm not looking forward to....

Sorry for the grumble! I feel better already! :)

EDIT: just saw it's a full moon tonight... Maybe that explains it!


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls, I just wish I knew what was causing the pain so I'm hoping the blood results tell me something!!!

On the plus side I've now gained 16lb this pregnancy!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Woo! Well done, Eve!!!

I've still only packed on 9-10lbs. Which is fine by me as to be perfectly frank, I had quite a bit of spare love-handlage to get rid of, so if it's currently feeding Sophie, I am more than happy! The cake was worthwhile....


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL DM I just thought I'd weigh myself as my size 8's were getting a little tight round the arse!!! Although mummy got me a pair of maternity trousers from Lidl, they are so freaking comfortable it's unreal!


----------



## Aaisrie

Really angry and seething because my SIL phoned to say happy birthday to Chris but instead spent the whole conversation bitching... she's never liked me but she GOOGLED my name and then went on a rant about how I used to be anorexic and was I eating and all this shit... like she GOOGLED ME... how creepy and stalkerish is that?!?! WTF! Plus she's always twofaced because she's always really nice to my face and then bitches about me to Chris!! Duh... silly cow, he tells me!! I swear there is smoke coming out of my ears right now!!


----------



## MrsWez

OMG, Aaisrie! What a nutcase! I think she needs to find a hobby. I hear gardening is quite relaxing. Sorry she is being a pain. :hugs:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Seen as it is past midnight......

Happy 30 Weeks to Me, Doodle & Fox!

We are on the last stretch ladies!!

If our babies are born at 37 weeks we only have 7 more weeks to go!

:flower:


----------



## gw76

well looks like i will be able to keep up with all your post much better now - was given a line today from the doctor...that's me done work until next year! 12 weeks away from due date, it seems too early, but as the doc said if I don't take it easy now the littl'un might arrive before she is meant to or I could have worse complications....not on bed rest, just need to slow down and try and remove some of the stress from my day to day life....
so, here's to relaxing, posting and resting up...


----------



## Starry Night

OK....am at my parents' and decided to check in. Got a call from my local hospital and it turns out I'm having an ultrasound tomorrow. My OB had mentioned at my last appointment that he wanted me to go for one more final check before I left but I hadn't heard anything since so I assumed it wasn't happening. It's right after my appointment with him tomorrow morning. I'm very pleased as I'm hoping it will ease some of my worries concerning my Cuddle Bug. He's still being very lazy today. I know he's there (felt some squirms and wiggles) but he's not really doing anything.

Packing is insane!!! And I'm such a useless slug. I'm down here and everyone is either outside or at my place doing all the work. Blech!


gw - Continue to take it easy! Try not to feel guilty about letting others help (it's still hard after 7 months of it) but it's all for baby.

Happy 30 weeks to Doodle, fox and Sk!!


----------



## kelzyboo

:growlmad: I still can't sleep!

I didn't sleep a wink last night so when Abbie went to school i took myself back to bed because to be quite honest i was so tired i could have slept on the back of a galloping hedgehog, or so i thought! Nope, it turns out i can't because the second i lie down i start coughing and i can't stop :cry: my chest is so inflamed that its hard to breath anyway but the inhaler helps the wheeze a bit just not the raging cough i've got going on!!

Plus i'll admit that everytime i cough i need to pee and sometimes leak a little :cry::blush::cry: so i've got to get up and down literally every 5 minutes (not kidding, it is every 5 minutes i've timed it lol) so that kicks my pelvis off aswell.

Its not even worth going up to bed because i'll be up 5 minutes later (downstairs bathroom), plus i forgot my injection at 10pm so i've just done it and it's stinging like mad :growlmad: Not in a great mood tbh

On a happier note, i finally worked out how to change my avatar to an actual picture lol its now my beautiful girl :cloud9:

Hope everyone is having a better day/night than me, i promise one of these days i'll have nothing to moan about :flower: xx


----------



## Squeeker

Doodle - Regarding your poor pup (I have two dogs so I totally get where you're coming from!)

What did your purchase agreement from the breeder say? I know my dogs are "guaranteed from genetic health defects" for 3 years. If my dogs were to develop dysplasia, the breeder would pay the vet bills. 

Also, get a second opinion if you're able to. Also, enquire about payment plans. And do look into rescue foundations, etc. as they are often willing to help with vet bills, even if you have to pay them back.

AFM, I had my glucose test today. Nasty stuff! I will find out the results in a few days, but I'm not expecting anything to come up.

3rd Tri for me on Friday! I can't believe it!

DH has been nesting :cloud9: He's all in a tizzy about getting started on the baby's room, but before we can do that we need to finish up the cabinets in the bathroom (the baby's room closet is currently the linen closet). Once they are done he will start painting! :happydance: We also rearranged our bedroom furniture to make room for the cradle my dad is making for the baby!

Is anyone considering hypnobirthing?


----------



## Hann12

Gw - sounds like a good idea to be off work, I'm going back to the dr to get a plan for my last 7 weeks of less hours and days. I don't see how I can do full time when if I have one full day now it's followed by 2 bad days. I very much sympathise!

Kelzy - poor you, I hope you did end up getting some sleep. I keep moaning about how I'm feeling but it's nothing compared to what you are going through :hugs: 

Aaisrie, your SIL doesn't sound nice. Try and ignore her, as hard as it is. Don't let her ruin the pregnancy you are having. She sounds like a very little person to drag up your past! 

Happy 30 weeks ladies!! Oh my goodness that sounds far ahead!! 

Squeker - I've done hypno birthing, well the course obviously not the labour!! It will be too late for me to give you any actual recommendations on whether it works but it's put my mind in a good place and the relaxation techniques help now. The science behind it is all true though so in theory it should help. 

AFM - at my parents and going to Cambridge for the day. There is a primark so I'm going to buy my big cheap pants. My DH isn't here so thought I'd get then without him so he doesn't see the total unsexiness of what's in store! Got dinner out at 8pm too, so very very long day for me. 
Hope everyone has a better day today, at least another sunny one :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Hann, you've got every right to moan!! As rubbish as i'm feeling right now i don't think i have any more to moan about than anyone else, we all have our problems and i'm glad theres an outlet here for us all to moan all day lol I suppose there are millions feeling worse than we are but it doesn't make how we feel less valid, feel free to moan!!

Yay for the big primark pants!! Your DH will love them, pregnant women are very sexy apparently not that we feel remotely close to sexy but still lol 
Enjoy your meal out, theres a lovely resteraunt close to me and i could just eat their butterfly chicken, if only i could get them to deliver it to my door lol Think that will be my treat to myself when i get rid of this chest infection and can rejoin the outside world!

Hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girls sorry i havent been here been busy for a few days trying to keep myself out the house... ive read a few posts but i feel so horrible at the moment with heyfever its took me a while... ive also had a cramp in my leg not yesterday but day before and still hurts my leg when i walk :-(

Kelzy glad your alright...

DM!!! thursday we are 30 weeks and that means only 8weeks ish for us left maybe....

anyways please fill in the blank i'm still having trouble trying to get Flynn a middle name that both me and Andy like :-(

Flynn __________ Duncan......

i still havent found the right middle name and i feel that he will be left out, i have tried James and Michael but Andy doesnt like it.


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, am so hungry today! We bought ourselves 3 easter eggs on Sat though (it was buy 1 get 2 free!) so have them to look forward to eating tonight :thumbup:

Aaisrie - glad the hosp are looking after you now and that baby is ok. Your SIL sounds a tad stalkerish! Try to ignore her but what a weird thing for her to do googling you?! 

Happy 30 weeks to some of you girls! 30 weeks sounds so much further ahead than being in the 20's!

BV - your baby shower looks lovely!! The cupcakes look delish :thumbup: 

Are any of you UK girls having a baby shower? Is it cheeky to arrange your own one?!


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks Anna x

I like:
Flynn Riley
Flynn Robert
Flynn David
Flynn Patrick
Flynn Cooper
Flynn Matthew
Flynn Alexander

Theres loads lol try posting in the names section someone may have a few helpful suggestions, you will find one you agree on before he arrives lol xx


----------



## Annamumof2

freckles09 said:


> Morning everyone, am so hungry today! We bought ourselves 3 easter eggs on Sat though (it was buy 1 get 2 free!) so have them to look forward to eating tonight :thumbup:
> 
> Aaisrie - glad the hosp are looking after you now and that baby is ok. Your SIL sounds a tad stalkerish! Try to ignore her but what a weird thing for her to do googling you?!
> 
> Happy 30 weeks to some of you girls! 30 weeks sounds so much further ahead than being in the 20's!
> 
> BV - your baby shower looks lovely!! The cupcakes look delish :thumbup:
> 
> Are any of you UK girls having a baby shower? Is it cheeky to arrange your own one?!

i was just wondering this as i didnt have a baby shower with skye but i did with jay and i was thinking i want one with flynn but i have 8 weeks left


----------



## kelzyboo

I always thought baby showers were an American thing tbh but it does seem that more and more UK ladies are having them, i think if you want one then go for it, why not!

I won't have one as i don't like getting gifts (weird i know!) and to be honest i haven't got the energy lol but if you want one then theres no reason you can't suggest it or even arrange it, only thing is how will anyone know what to get for baby do they do gift registeries over here? Or will you just tell them what you need? x


----------



## DragonMummy

morning all. am at work at the mo - yawn. got no sleep last night. was up til 0340 being the amazing human washing machine with Sophie churning around in my stomach and bouncing off of my cervix. She is still doing it now. Maybe she's engaging? Who knows. Have read through the posts - will try and reply to you all later. Kelz LOVE the avatar. Abbie is gorgeous! Can we arrange for her and Harry to get married when theyre grown up? :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Anna I like Flynn Alexander too. Or you could be patriotic with the royal wedding and go for Flynn William Duncan? ;)

Am looking forward to hitting 30 weeks. Sounds a lot more cooked than 29! We've got FoxForce, Doodles and SK there today! I really can't see me getting to 40 weeks mind you....


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Anna I like Flynn Alexander too. Or you could be patriotic with the royal wedding and go for Flynn William Duncan? ;)
> 
> Am looking forward to hitting 30 weeks. Sounds a lot more cooked than 29! We've got FoxForce, Doodles and SK there today! I really can't see me getting to 40 weeks mind you....

lol william is andys dads middle name....

we should make a list on who will be going when and then see if we get it right hehe and the baby weights


----------



## Annamumof2

ugh the bottom of my back and my tummy is hurting me today and making me feel sick ive also got the (sory for TMI) runs :-( but i feel constipated which dont help


----------



## DragonMummy

omg soooooo giddy today.... every time I stand up I have to sit back down again suddenly....


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol DM Poor Harry marrying Abbie, she's a bossy pants! They'd make a cute couple though as long as he's just as bossy!

Sounds like Sophie wants an early release lol maybe she is engaging but hopefully she'll stay put for a few more weeks yet, i'm sure my little man will never engage i think he'll stay lying across he hasn't changed position once in 10 weeks, not even for a minute lol still loads of time left!

I'm off to the doctor, my actual doctor this time so i hope he can suggest something because this coughing is driving me nuts, will check in later hopefully i won't be peeing my pants coughing lol xx


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> omg soooooo giddy today.... every time I stand up I have to sit back down again suddenly....

have you been eatting or drinking well? i know sometimes that does it to me if i havent had a small snack


----------



## freckles09

kelzyboo said:


> I always thought baby showers were an American thing tbh but it does seem that more and more UK ladies are having them, i think if you want one then go for it, why not!
> 
> I won't have one as i don't like getting gifts (weird i know!) and to be honest i haven't got the energy lol but if you want one then theres no reason you can't suggest it or even arrange it, only thing is how will anyone know what to get for baby do they do gift registeries over here? Or will you just tell them what you need? x

Not sure - i'd feel cheeky telling people what i need or do a gift registry. I may just organise a get together but say it's girls only and is kind of a non formal baby shower or something LOL. 

Good luck at the docs Kelzy.

DM you must be knackered - hope Sophie lets you get a better nights sleep tonight!


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies.

Freckles, i cant see a problem with sorting your own baby shower if you want one? It crossed my mind at the beginning of my pregnancy but all i want now is peace and quiet and am struggling to sort out basic everyday things, let alone essentially a party. :thumbup:

DM, why do you insist on going to work when you really should be resting :wacko: Especially with no sleep! Make sure you rest when you get home, you have been told! lol:hugs:

Congrats all the ladies who are 30 weeks or about to get there, thats def a big mile stone in my book!:happydance:

Anna, sorry you are feeling rough, look on the bright side you are nearly there now! How about Flynn Joseph? Thats gonna be our boys middle name, i think it works well with most 1st names. 

Kelzy, good luck at the docs, hope you can get something that helps!:thumbup:

Eve, your SIL sounds stalkerish! I hope your hubby sticks up for you and tells her where to get off!

Well, im off into town, theres a rumour it could get up to 25c this afternoon so want to be back to get in the garden! Its OHs birthday next week but we are going away from Sunday for a few days so my only day to get bits is today. I know what to get though so i wont be wandering around for hours in a daze! Also gonna pop into boots and check out the 3 for 2 and get the changing bag.
Went to docs last night and got my meds so thats ok, just before bed my heartburn was terrible though and whilst cleaning my teeth i lost my dinner in the sink and toilet so that wasnt great, especially as that particular circumstance hasnt happened for a while!:wacko:

Also got a new replacement phone last night from orange as mine kept freezing and the auto rotate stopped working, very impressed with there speedy service.

Hope everyone is having a good day xx:thumbup:


----------



## Annamumof2

melissasbump said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Freckles, i cant see a problem with sorting your own baby shower if you want one? It crossed my mind at the beginning of my pregnancy but all i want now is peace and quiet and am struggling to sort out basic everyday things, let alone essentially a party. :thumbup:
> 
> DM, why do you insist on going to work when you really should be resting :wacko: Especially with no sleep! Make sure you rest when you get home, you have been told! lol:hugs:
> 
> Congrats all the ladies who are 30 weeks or about to get there, thats def a big mile stone in my book!:happydance:
> 
> Anna, sorry you are feeling rough, look on the bright side you are nearly there now! How about Flynn Joseph? Thats gonna be our boys middle name, i think it works well with most 1st names.
> 
> Kelzy, good luck at the docs, hope you can get something that helps!:thumbup:
> 
> Eve, your SIL sounds stalkerish! I hope your hubby sticks up for you and tells her where to get off!
> 
> Well, im off into town, theres a rumour it could get up to 25c this afternoon so want to be back to get in the garden! Its OHs birthday next week but we are going away from Sunday for a few days so my only day to get bits is today. I know what to get though so i wont be wandering around for hours in a daze! Also gonna pop into boots and check out the 3 for 2 and get the changing bag.
> Went to docs last night and got my meds so thats ok, just before bed my heartburn was terrible though and whilst cleaning my teeth i lost my dinner in the sink and toilet so that wasnt great, especially as that particular circumstance hasnt happened for a while!:wacko:
> 
> Also got a new replacement phone last night from orange as mine kept freezing and the auto rotate stopped working, very impressed with there speedy service.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day xx:thumbup:

i'll keep that in mind hunny


----------



## DragonMummy

Kelz - he's a total pansy. He'll be a right pushover! Hope you get that dreadful cough sorted. 

Mel - I know. I think cos I am getting so many narky comments from colleagues about how much time I'm having off. Really do feel like poo though!

Anna - I had 2 croissants for breakfast and I am on my third cup of tea. Yummah....


----------



## DragonMummy

Going to have to log out for a bit. We have some mayor or other coming in and duty manager wants them to come and sit with me for a bit.


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Kelz - he's a total pansy. He'll be a right pushover! Hope you get that dreadful cough sorted.
> 
> Mel - I know. I think cos I am getting so many narky comments from colleagues about how much time I'm having off. Really do feel like poo though!
> 
> Anna - I had 2 croissants for breakfast and I am on my third cup of tea. Yummah....

wow is your BP alittle high or low then? as normaly that can do it too, i keep getting headaches when my BP just goes alittle high


----------



## freckles09

Wow there's now a thread for people due in December! Somehow makes July seem that much sooner! Eeek!


----------



## Blue_bear

Bec, it really does make July seem close doesnt it! My friend is 7weeks pregnant at the mo and will be due in December and helping here get through the trials and tribulations of first tri has been a real eye opener for me and how far along we all are!

DM - Hope your day doesnt drag too much and you still get time to relax in the sun a little later.

Anna _ Hope your feeling better soon, you too Kelzy...

AFM - Have been up the the horses and faffed aorund in the field with them for a while. My little lad has got a sulk on cuz he is on a permenant diet now and will be till winter! Not a happy boy, but it is for his own health.

Off out for a dog walk with my friend in a mo if she ever gets her butt in gear!

Enjoy the sun everyone :) xx


----------



## DragonMummy

back! luckily mayor type person was kept out of the room so I was spared having to pretend to be a respectable human being....

Anna - no idea. Usually my BP is perfect so feck knows!

BB - is your fella getting worked? I don't blame you for dieting him. A fat, laminitic horse is the last thing you want to deal with right now :rofl:

Have you got pics of your horses? I'm sure you shared them aaages ago but that was before I really knew who anyone was on here


----------



## DragonMummy

holy crap, december babies? saying that, one of my LTTTC buds just got her :bfp: today after her first cycle of IVF. She has PCOS like me and had a MC last year. Bloody well deserved IMO. :cloud9:


----------



## Blue_bear

DM - There are plenty of piccys of them on my FB, if you can be bothered to look. 
Havent got any recent ones actually as they still look and bit fluffy and scruffy after winter!
Little fella is getting worked a little. I teach the brats where they are kept to ride on him but its only once or twice a week. I cant wait till he can be my kiddies pony, he is going to be so much fun :) (Note: My child WILL ride!)


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> back! luckily mayor type person was kept out of the room so I was spared having to pretend to be a respectable human being....
> 
> Anna - no idea. Usually my BP is perfect so feck knows!
> 
> BB - is your fella getting worked? I don't blame you for dieting him. A fat, laminitic horse is the last thing you want to deal with right now :rofl:
> 
> Have you got pics of your horses? I'm sure you shared them aaages ago but that was before I really knew who anyone was on here

i hope it settles then hun


----------



## DragonMummy

I have avoided it with H so far - faaar too much expense! He loves horses from a distance but he's a big jessie up close. He's had a go on my friends Norwegian Fjord pony though. He preferred sweeping the yard.... How big is your little'un? I am a real pony gal. Much prefer them to horses.


----------



## melissasbump

Back from shopping thank god! it was too warm and i felt like passing out halfway round, got what i needed though. 
Just had lunch and suddenly a sharp stitch like pain is occuring in my mid/right side, any ideas?


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh good.
The vet doesn't want to do the other op as she said it has a higher chance of failing and then we would have used up all of out insurance money and will have to pay £5000 for one new hip :/

I have looked at every option I can and can't find any help. I honestly have never felt so depressed in my whole life.

Sorry for the miserable post. I guess I'm just having another bad day :(


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Oh good.
> The vet doesn't want to do the other op as she said it has a higher chance of failing and then we would have used up all of out insurance money and will have to pay £5000 for one new hip :/
> 
> I have looked at every option I can and can't find any help. I honestly have never felt so depressed in my whole life.
> 
> Sorry for the miserable post. I guess I'm just having another bad day :(

oh hunny i wish there was some way of making your poor doggy better :hugs:

i hope the day doesnt get any worse for you


----------



## Doodlepants

To make up for my moany, depressive post, how funny is this?!:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nj1pf5fY7g&feature=related


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG that is brilliant!


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods I am so sorry about Shelby. I really hope you find a way. Oh and don't worry about the moaning, its what we're here for! x


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodle, so sorry to hear the bad news. I wonder if the vet could be persuaded to give you a discount on the surgery. Also, are there any places in the UK where it would cost less? Here there is a big discrepancy between what places charge. I don't know what I would do in your shoes. I love our dog, but with a new baby on the way, that would be a lot of debt to get into...

I really need to wake up. I have awful sinus pressure and no energy. I need to start writing those thank you cards for the shower presents. I hope I can remember who got us what...otherwise, it's going to be a generic "thank you for the generous present(s)." Meanwhile, the baby room is going through a baby clothes explosion. I can't find room for all the stuff, so I might pop to the store and buy more organizers. I bought a few yesterday, but apparently it wasn't enough. I suppose it's not a bad problem to have.


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks guys!

I've been on the Champdogs forum today and had some good advice and heard some success stories so I'm trying to stay positive, all we can do is give her her physio for the next 4 weeks and see what the vet says then.
They said we can make payments on the outstanding but initially said it would be £300 a month for 6 months which we said we couldn't do, they said at the very least they could get it down to £100 a month but it would be such a long term financial commitment that I don't know if we could make......
I've heard some stories of people whose dog's have had the cheaper option and they've been fine so I'm hoping the vet will talk to us more about it when we see her. It is a gamble though- if it goes wrong then the likelihood is that we'll have to have her put down :( I know it sounds daft but she's part of the family- we got her so that H would have a dog to grow up with like we did, and I can't imagine putting her to sleep, it just seems wrong to me. *Sigh, I just don't know anymore....

On a lighter note- how cute is that baby?! I could eat him up!
x


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry to hear you haven't had any luck with Shelby, Doodle. :hugs: sorry it's so frustrating.

Hope you ladies are doing well.

AFM, I passed my 3 hour test!!! I'm so happy! We signed up for Childbirth/Infant care Classes at our hospital and it was a bargain at $25 for an all day class that includes lunch. My OB also decided to take out my stitch at 36 weeks instead of 37! The rest of the appointment went really well. Baby's heartrate was 162, he's really active today. I'm measuring right on target and have gained 16lbs so far. 

28 week bump:
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/babybump283.jpg
Front
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/babybump282.jpg
Exposed bump
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/babybump28.jpg


----------



## MrsWez

forgot to mention my next 3D/4D ultrasound is in 9 days!! :happydance: It's my early birthday present from my in laws. My birthday is in 11 days.


----------



## Doodlepants

Woohoo Wez! Great bump piccys! Congrats on passing your GD test :)

How exciting about your scan! Can't wait to see pics x


----------



## curlew

Kelzy - sorry you are having such a bad time with your chest. Love your new avatar of Abbie she is so cute.

Squeeker - yeh for OH getting his nesting instinct:happydance: its great when they are on board and willing to do the 100 tasks you have lined up for them - or is that just what I have for my DH lol.

Hann - hope you enjoyed Cambridge and got your 'big' knickers lol. Have to admit my poor DH has seen me in those since I was about 14 weeks pregnant as they are more comfortable with my c-section scar being a bit tender than my normal pants.

Anna - funny as soon as a I saw the names I filled in the blank with James and then saw that it was one your OH had dismissed. How about Graham. Sorry that the pain in your back and tummy is making you feel yucky.

Freckles - enjoy your eggs. My friends mentioned a baby shower a while ago but not sure if its going ahead or not. Not really asked as it seems like I am asking for things lol

DM - hope you are home and resting and feeling a bit better. Glad the mayor didn't come in and you didn't have to pretend you felt human! Lovely news re your friends BFP keep my fingers crossed all goes well for her this time.

Melissa - glad you got what you needed in town. I find I need to do shopping in short bursts as otherwise I get too hot and tired.

BB - sounds like you had a nice time with the horses. Hope you enjoyed your walk. First tri and all its woes does seem a long time ago doesn't it.

Doodles - hopefully you will find a solution for Shelby soon. Sounds like you have found some good places to get advice.

BV - sounds like you are going to have lots of fun dressing your wee one in some lovely clothes.

Mrs Wez - congrats on passing the GTT test - excellent news. Love the bump pics. I have put on 10lbs so far and quite happy with that as I was kind of hoping to keep it around 21lbs over the whole pregnancy. Enjoy your scan in 9 days.

Congratulations to all those on 30 weeks - it sounds so fantastic to be in the 30's :happydance:

AFM - work was fine quite quiet this morning and then all hell broke loose this afternoon and I felt like I was meeting myself coming back lol. Only tomorrow to go then off for 5 days, in for 1 and then off 1, in for 1/2 day then off for 4. Yeh for bank holidays.


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez you are looking lush hun!


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, great pictures and congrats on passing the 3hr test! :)

Curlew, hang in there! Hope you'll enjoy your well-deserved 5 days off! 

I got on a roll with the thank you notes and I'm all done. Yey! I was a lean mean thank you note writing machine...LOL. Everyone got a personalized message and I didn't need to use the white-out at all...big accomplishment. 

I also cleaned all of the baby bedding and set it up. We got a Minnie Mouse baby doll and I set it up in the bed. My nesting instinct is well satisfied. Next, I'm going to try out the baby monitors. I got a Sony one with two receivers. I looked up the instructions and I am convinced the manufacturers are sexist. All the diagrams showed a woman using the monitor - while she was vacuuming, while she was washing the dishes with an apron, while she slept. I'm sorry, but where is the guy in all this? On top of it, the packaging is nearly impossible to open. I might need to use a saw...


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol DM i shall start saving for the wedding then, sounds like a perfect match he'll let her think shes the boss (hopefully whilst quietly getting his own way :haha:) x

Congrats to all the 30 weekers, seems to be going so fast :happydance: babies will be arriving in no time (scary :wacko:) x

Doodles, sorry your not having great news about shelby, hope you can find a way :flower: x

MrsWez, congrats on passing the 3hr test :happydance: Lovely bumpy btw x


----------



## DragonMummy

Might as well go the whole hog and betroth the two unborns too... ;)


----------



## SugarBeth

Anyone else completely starving at all times now?

I don't know if it's from turning 30 weeks or what (2 more days!!) but this whole past week, I'm CONSTANTLY starving. I'm always raiding the kitchen like some hungry, wild animal, and no matter how much I eat, I still don't feel full and still think of "what should I eat next?" I've had to hold myself back a bit, or I think I'd just keep eating until my stomach popped! (I feel like i'm reduced to a dog's mentality!) I just ate a big helping of cheesy stuffed shells about 20 minutes ago, and already I'm looking for a snack to eat.


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol Your turn to save for the wedding! Think the next one will be a pushover, will have to be with abbie for a sis, so Sophie can be as bossy as she likes lol xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh she's gonna rule the roost alright. Her brother already adores her and Daddy will be a pushover!


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol its always us girlies in charge, the way it should be lol

So i saw my doctor, my sats were rubbish, first time he did it he said it must be wrong because if it wasn't i should be collapsed on the floor turning blue :dohh:, the second time it went up by 2 and he said thats the right one lol still not good but not quite as bad! He gave me antibiotics to clear my chest infection and new inhalers so hopefully i will start getting better now, my lung function is still bad only just up to 100 on the peak flow which isn't good, without the chest infection i can usually make it to 200!

I'd just be happy with a good night's sleep :thumbup:

Abbie's decided she wants a pair of Lelli Kelley shoes lol they're like £50 a pair and if she follows her normal routine they will be ruined in a few weeks :wacko: if not grown out of in months! I don't mind paying for a pair, i'm pretty soft when it comes to my baby girl but the thing is i hate them!! I really don't think they're pretty at all, i prefer the new Sketcher's ones tbh (also £50 a pair!), they are kinda similar designs to Lelli Kelley but to me they are much prettier but Abbie says no, they are yucky!! So Lelli Kelley it is then lol :growlmad: I have to hand it to her, she knows what she wants!!

I'm considering a day trip at the weekend to the funfair at Southport (near Liverpool), not sure why since i'm still coughing up a storm and feeling quite rubbish, not to mention my poor pelvis but i feel like i want to do something iykwim! I'd have to take my sister with me to help but i think i will try to go, i have a real fear that Abbie will suffer because of my problems and i'd hate that, i don't want to miss out on time with Abbie or her to miss out on doing things with me just because my pelvis doesn't work properly.

I know it will be painful but i have to do these things, i'm getting bored of doing nothing and since its just me and Abbie i have to make extra effort and push myself to do it, pretty sure my consultant would disagree but i don't want to lose the bond i have with her or for her to feel resentful of her brother because mummy's in pain and can't spend time with her and do fun things, that bothers me.

It didn't start out as a moan but it turned into one :wacko: feel free to ignore my ramblings lol xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Kel you don't. need to half kill yourself. make a cake with her or have a picnic in the garden. they love all that shit! You need to rest or you'll be completely on your arse!!


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone, it's late so I'll keep this brief and catch up properly tomorrow. 

Kelzy - you are doing so well, I often push myself just because I can't bear the thought of sitting inside feeling miserable! I pay for it but it's sometimes worth it!

Been in Cambridge all day and just back from dinner. It was nice but tiring! Taking my bro to the airport tomorrow and won't see him for at least another year which is very sad. He'll have to meet the baby via skype. 

Had a couple of relatively quiet movement days so expecting some days of extreme kicks now, it's starting now! 

Will catch up properly tomorrow, sorry this is so short


----------



## MrsWez

Moan away, Kelzy. Hope the new meds work wonders for you. Don't push yourself too much. Try baking cupcakes and making her her fave dinner. 

SB, my appetite has actually gone down a bit. Although I'm craving something sweet atm. 

Hann, sorry to hear about your brother. 

thanks for the compliments ladies! I am hoping my strechmark free trend continues for a few more weeks.


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol i know she'd be just as happy with a trip to the local park or a splash around in her paddling pool in the garden, she's not too difficult to please really i think its just me trying to prove to myself that i can still do these things! Plus i've been in the house a lot recently resting and then i got this chest infection and i'm bored to tears, i want to feel like i've done something lol

May be pushing it a bit too far with a full day out though, i could take her to the lake to feed the ducks and play on the park instead that way i can come home when it gets too much! 

Glad there are people to tell me when i'm going too far or doing too much, i often think i can do it until its done and i can't walk for a few days lol I feel a bit like i've got loads to do with her before baby makes three, i forget that when baby comes my pelvis will be lots better so it will be easier! I'm having anxieties about losing my bond with her when we have a newborn aswell, Abbie's not easy to get close to anyway and i worry how she'll bond with baby too, i'm pretty sure my anxiety is for nothing and she will adore him but i have little wobbles from time to time!

I guess its normal when going from one child to two that you'd worry about the affect it will have on your relationship with your eldest, either that or i'm a crazy, hormonal idiot lol Think thats why i'm trying too hard because i over analyze everything and drive myself mad!!! xx


----------



## BlueViolet

SugarBeth said:


> Anyone else completely starving at all times now?
> 
> I don't know if it's from turning 30 weeks or what (2 more days!!) but this whole past week, I'm CONSTANTLY starving. I'm always raiding the kitchen like some hungry, wild animal, and no matter how much I eat, I still don't feel full and still think of "what should I eat next?" I've had to hold myself back a bit, or I think I'd just keep eating until my stomach popped! (I feel like i'm reduced to a dog's mentality!) I just ate a big helping of cheesy stuffed shells about 20 minutes ago, and already I'm looking for a snack to eat.

I'm in the same boat. Twice recently I woke up at 5 or 6am to eat and then went back to bed. I woke up due to hunger. How sad is that? I also feel like a hungry, wild animal. We should start a pack and raid some nice pastry shop :rofl:


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks MrsWez, cupcakes would work well she likes making a mess in the kitchen lol
Also very jealous of your stretch mark free bump, i've got no new ones yet but Abbie pretty much covered me lol Hope you make it all the way without them, some lucky ladies do lol xx


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else completely starving at all times now?
> 
> I don't know if it's from turning 30 weeks or what (2 more days!!) but this whole past week, I'm CONSTANTLY starving. I'm always raiding the kitchen like some hungry, wild animal, and no matter how much I eat, I still don't feel full and still think of "what should I eat next?" I've had to hold myself back a bit, or I think I'd just keep eating until my stomach popped! (I feel like i'm reduced to a dog's mentality!) I just ate a big helping of cheesy stuffed shells about 20 minutes ago, and already I'm looking for a snack to eat.
> 
> I'm in the same boat. Twice recently I woke up at 5 or 6am to eat and then went back to bed. I woke up due to hunger. How sad is that? I also feel like a hungry, wild animal. We should start a pack and raid some nice pastry shop :rofl:Click to expand...

Mmmm sounds like a delicious plan!

I've been having to debate which one I am more of: tired or hungry. I'm constantly tired and need naps, and constantly hungry and need food!


----------



## BlueViolet

SB, I'm tired too. I'm also going to the bathroom constantly. The update I got from Fit Pregnancy explains some of it (this is for 29 weeks):

"As the levels of prolactin increase in your body, your breasts may secrete colostrum, which can dampen your bra. Prolactin also has a sedating effect, and you may feel the need to take naps the way you did in the first trimester. Your uterus is now in a position where it exerts pressure on your bladder. Your frequent trips to the bathroom may also remind you of the first trimester. If you can, keep up your swimming, walking, yoga, or other non-weight bearing exercise, though you're not feeling as energetic (and as comfortable) as you did last trimester."


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks BV - that's a good description. I've also been making trips to the bathroom every.five.minutes. Last night I actually went to the bathroom, went back to bed and as soon as I laid down and got comfortable, I had to get up and go again - just about two minutes later! I'm getting up like three times a night (and more through the morning if I try to sleep in a bit) to go as well. Ugh, third trimester is exhausting!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Morning all, another beautiful day here!

Am off out to teach the brats to ride for an hour, not sure Levi will be up for doing much work in this heat mind!

Not sure what the rest of the day holds, am hopefully off out for a curry tonight with some friends though :)

Ooooh and finally some good news, hubby has found a new job :) and its one he really wants to fingers crossed all works out well!

Have a super day everyone, catch you all later xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Kelz- Go for the Lelli Kellys!!! H has them they're brill! Granted, some are funny looking :rofl: Last year H had these which I loved:
https://store.thegoldenboot.co.uk/s...sual-dolly-shoe-in-pink-multicolour,-size-27/
and then the summer before she had these really cool pink glittery ones and this year they've got some with ladybugs on (which I'm not too keen on lol!) but H loves them!

I haven't seen the sketchers ones? I'm off to google them now!
I love having a girl!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks for the link Doodles, i've seen some awful looking ones tbh but those are pretty cute, Abbie would deffinately approve of them lol Google the Sketcher's i love them, like the pink glitter ones lol wish they came in my size!!

Yeah its soo much fun having a girl, usually she lets me choose her things but she knows her own mind now so we fight lol Still fun shopping though (for me not for her!) x


----------



## Annamumof2

curlew said:


> Kelzy - sorry you are having such a bad time with your chest. Love your new avatar of Abbie she is so cute.
> 
> Squeeker - yeh for OH getting his nesting instinct:happydance: its great when they are on board and willing to do the 100 tasks you have lined up for them - or is that just what I have for my DH lol.
> 
> Hann - hope you enjoyed Cambridge and got your 'big' knickers lol. Have to admit my poor DH has seen me in those since I was about 14 weeks pregnant as they are more comfortable with my c-section scar being a bit tender than my normal pants.
> 
> Anna - funny as soon as a I saw the names I filled in the blank with James and then saw that it was one your OH had dismissed. How about Graham. Sorry that the pain in your back and tummy is making you feel yucky.
> 
> Freckles - enjoy your eggs. My friends mentioned a baby shower a while ago but not sure if its going ahead or not. Not really asked as it seems like I am asking for things lol
> 
> DM - hope you are home and resting and feeling a bit better. Glad the mayor didn't come in and you didn't have to pretend you felt human! Lovely news re your friends BFP keep my fingers crossed all goes well for her this time.
> 
> Melissa - glad you got what you needed in town. I find I need to do shopping in short bursts as otherwise I get too hot and tired.
> 
> BB - sounds like you had a nice time with the horses. Hope you enjoyed your walk. First tri and all its woes does seem a long time ago doesn't it.
> 
> Doodles - hopefully you will find a solution for Shelby soon. Sounds like you have found some good places to get advice.
> 
> BV - sounds like you are going to have lots of fun dressing your wee one in some lovely clothes.
> 
> Mrs Wez - congrats on passing the GTT test - excellent news. Love the bump pics. I have put on 10lbs so far and quite happy with that as I was kind of hoping to keep it around 21lbs over the whole pregnancy. Enjoy your scan in 9 days.
> 
> Congratulations to all those on 30 weeks - it sounds so fantastic to be in the 30's :happydance:
> 
> AFM - work was fine quite quiet this morning and then all hell broke loose this afternoon and I felt like I was meeting myself coming back lol. Only tomorrow to go then off for 5 days, in for 1 and then off 1, in for 1/2 day then off for 4. Yeh for bank holidays.

thats andys dads name lol, i dunno though i will put it on the list though :-D thanks


----------



## kelzyboo

OMG panic isn't the word i've just had a coughing fit (as usual) but what i'm coughing up is bloody, sorry ladies way TMI but its red blood. thats never happened to me before ever, all the years of chest infections and i've never brought up blood until now, i'm kinda worried tbh.

So the doctor listened to my chest yesterday and although it wasn't great he wasn't panicking either so i'm thinking maybe the violent coughing has caused a tear or irritated my chest so thats why its bloody?

I've only just been please tell me i don't have to go back to the doctors again? I swear i'm going to set up camp in there save the effort of going constantly lol x


----------



## Annamumof2

kelzyboo said:


> OMG panic isn't the word i've just had a coughing fit (as usual) but what i'm coughing up is bloody, sorry ladies way TMI but its red blood. thats never happened to me before ever, all the years of chest infections and i've never brought up blood until now, i'm kinda worried tbh.
> 
> So the doctor listened to my chest yesterday and although it wasn't great he wasn't panicking either so i'm thinking maybe the violent coughing has caused a tear or irritated my chest so thats why its bloody?
> 
> I've only just been please tell me i don't have to go back to the doctors again? I swear i'm going to set up camp in there save the effort of going constantly lol x

i would say keep an eye out if its only happend once you might of just irritated your chest and that can sometimes happen but if it keeps happening get a phone call appointment with the doctor you saw about your chest


----------



## Doodlepants

Kelz- sometimes I get my docs to phone me if I don't think I need to be seen, could you call your surgery and ask them to call you? They may refer you over the phone if you need a referral and it'll save you going back to the docs.
:hugs: Hope you're ok x


----------



## freckles09

Morning all - another lovely sunny day in London! Think i'll spend my lunch hour in the park :thumbup: 

Hann - sorry to hear you won't see your bro - where's he off to? My brother emigrated to Australia three years ago and i hated saying goodbye. He's back at Crimbo for a visit though so will meet his neice of nephew then :thumbup:

BB - glad to hear hubby has found a new job :happydance:


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh I forgot to say congrats to BB! Hope the riding lessons go OK today!x


----------



## Annamumof2

freckles09 said:


> Morning all - another lovely sunny day in London! Think i'll spend my lunch hour in the park :thumbup:
> 
> Hann - sorry to hear you won't see your bro - where's he off to? My brother emigrated to Australia three years ago and i hated saying goodbye. He's back at Crimbo for a visit though so will meet his neice of nephew then :thumbup:
> 
> BB - glad to hear hubby has found a new job :happydance:

i heard on the weather its surpost to be 24c in london today so becareful hunny, Andy works there and he has to wear black poor sod lol


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks, i'm going to give them a call and see what they say, i only saw them yesterday so i think i'm ok but i do realise how high risk my asthama makes me for loads of things so its best that they tell me i'm ok and i don't need to be seen (again).

I do think i've just irritated something with the coughing, its way worse than i've ever coughed before so it seems most likely to me, just want to avoid being forced to have a chest x-ray and if they're worried they will make me have one and i'd rather not! xx


----------



## gw76

Morning Ladies,
Anyone else totally exhausted? 

My little guy got up 15 minutes ago (5:15 am) - really, buddy wake up time is not 5:15! I am so glad that I am off work and the thought of being able to go back to bed at any time during the day today is what is making me not cry! We are having a slow start to the day - video is on and he is playing with his trains...I think is getting me ready for the sleep depravation that is headed my way in about 11 weeks...

Jealous about the weather in London - so will my cousin be, he is over visiting from there - it is peeing it down - here (ottawa, canada) and there was freezing rain during the night!

Kelz - I think everyone is probably right, you have probably irritated your chest through coughing...hope that is all it is and that you are feeling better soon.

hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks gw76, i agree its just irritated. Poor you up at 5.15am, my daughter went through a spell of getting up at 4.30am and refusing to go back to sleep, its very draining so i feel for you! It probably won't happen everyday, i hope it doesn't for your sake you'll be shattered, rest as much as you can with a little one and try going to sleep early tonight. Hope you get some rest xx


----------



## emzeebob

so i have finally decided to post a bump pic, this is my 27 week bump, even though many ppl dont believe me that im 27 weeks, i dont no if its cos im quite tall, im 5 ft 11, or hes just a tiny baby
 



Attached Files:







PICT0013.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Doodlepants

Great bump pic Emzee! x


----------



## Annamumof2

can the 8 weeks hurry up :-( i just feel so tired and bleh i think i've got to the stage now of when i have a contraction i think "is this it" when i know i shouldnt go in to labour by myself but i just want time to hurry by now...


----------



## BlueViolet

Kelzy, hope you feel better soon! You've been sick for way too long. 

Emzee, great bump! :) 

Anna, I keep going back and forth between wishing the pregnancy was done and wanting to postpone labor because I'm a bit nervous about it since it's my first time. I am looking forward to having my body back, but I'll miss all the kicking. It's still incredible after all this time.


----------



## MrsWez

Great bump, emzee!! 

Kelzy, can't you catch a break?! You poor thing. :hugs:

Anna, I hope the next 8 weeks fly by for you. 

BB, congrats on DH's new job. 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Annamumof2

BlueViolet said:


> Kelzy, hope you feel better soon! You've been sick for way too long.
> 
> Emzee, great bump! :)
> 
> Anna, I keep going back and forth between wishing the pregnancy was done and wanting to postpone labor because I'm a bit nervous about it since it's my first time. I am looking forward to having my body back, but I'll miss all the kicking. It's still incredible after all this time.

i will miss the kicks and the fact that Flynn kicked the crap out of Andys head and made me laugh my head of when he would say "ouch" but this pregnancy has got to be the worse... if i ever get pregnant again i want to make sure i am slimmer then i am now, not on the meds that im on now and make sure im pregnant thought the winter lol not summer


----------



## Doodlepants

Is anyone going to do perinial massage? I just watched a vid on you tube and am not really sure if I fancy it......


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodle, you looked that up on youtube? You're a brave soul...I can only imagine how graphic it must be, unless they did cartoons...:rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods - not bothering. I reckon it's just the same as stretchmark cream. You're either susceptible to it or you're not. 

Emz - fab bump! I'd say it looks just perfect for 27 weeks. I'm definately a lot bigger but I carry babies right out front. Reckon you're just more of an "inny" :rofl:

Anna - I agree. Roll on 8 weeks. if she even hangs on that long!! I will definately miss my bump though. I LOVE being pregnant. And I love having my private "tummy baby". When I had Harry it was weird making the association between what had been going on in my tummy for months and the tiny shaved monkey they gave me. I mourned my tummy baby, although I definately preferred the actual baby!!! Am already thinking about #3 (much to DH's alarm) so am obviously not put off just yet! The good soooo massively outweighs the bad!

Kelz - christ woman, you are going through the mill.... Big hugs and lots of love to you lovely xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and sweet JESUS.... wtf is with the Lelli Kellys? Is this something I am going to be forking out for in a few years?


----------



## Doodlepants

Hahaha Yep!!! Holly loves them!- They come with some chavy make-up thing that she loves- although she's only allowed to use it at home where no-one can see!-TBH within about an hour she's scraped most of it and stuck it on one of her toys anyway lol!

I looked up the sketchers glitter ones but they look a bit too grown up for H but hopefully she'll prefer those when she's older they're a lot blooming cheaper!

I do find girls shoes are waaay more expensive! But pretty! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Not my cup of tea at all..... I'm the horrible traditional mummy. Harry has duffle coats and clarks shoes. She will too! I like old fashioned kids clothes. Those shoes are like my worst nightmare :rofl:

I can see why kids would like them though - I'd have loved them when I was a nipper! Until I cut off my hair and decided that I would rather be in riding boots and jodhpurs in my spare time, much to my mothers despair....


----------



## Doodlepants

Haha Holly always has startrite buckle ones through the year and then in the summer she gets the LKs and the converse :)
I like the traditional styles when I'm buying shoes but we do like the cooler stuff in the summer- she's currently rocking some doodles until I get round to LK shopping! Plus the flipping wellies they have all blooming year 'tis not cheap lol!

I remember when I was little I always wanted patent school shoes but my mum wouldn't let me as she said they looked common :rofl: Do you remember the clarks ones that came with a key and you could open something in the sole of the shoe?


----------



## Hann12

Hey everyone!

Just said goodbye to my bro for at least another year - its sad as its so nice to see him but it sounds like we will never live in the same country again! He is about to do another year in Australia then move permanently to Vancouver. I'll end up having the baby meet him and speak to him via skype, which I guess is better than just the telephone. 

On a plus side I've made big headway on the patchwork quilt, I'll post the final quilt after easter, not much to do now though!

Doodle - hope you get things sorted with Shelby, I have no idea about these things so have no advice :hugs: 
Oh and they were magic princess shoes and my mum resisted for ages because she didn't like the patent ones but we wore her down and got some in the end!!

Emzee - great bump pic, mine looks similar, must post an update actually!

SB - my appetite has reduced if anything, I feel like I eat and get full really easily. I still have to eat regularly.

Kelzy - hope you are feeling a bit better this afternoon.

Anna - yay for 8 weeks! Thats so soon, you must be excited. I feel like mines ages away at 12 weeks but I'm okay about that as I know it will go fast. I feel like your count down is zooming by which must mean mine is too!

Hope everyone else has had a nice day and has some exciting easter plans ahead!
We are off to my DH's family up on the Wirral. Not looking forward to the 4 hour drive and the havoc it will reap on my back but it will be nice to see them!


----------



## Hann12

Hey everyone!

Just said goodbye to my bro for at least another year - its sad as its so nice to see him but it sounds like we will never live in the same country again! He is about to do another year in Australia then move permanently to Vancouver. I'll end up having the baby meet him and speak to him via skype, which I guess is better than just the telephone. 

On a plus side I've made big headway on the patchwork quilt, I'll post the final quilt after easter, not much to do now though!

Doodle - hope you get things sorted with Shelby, I have no idea about these things so have no advice :hugs: 
Oh and they were magic princess shoes and my mum resisted for ages because she didn't like the patent ones but we wore her down and got some in the end!!

Emzee - great bump pic, mine looks similar, must post an update actually!

SB - my appetite has reduced if anything, I feel like I eat and get full really easily. I still have to eat regularly.

Kelzy - hope you are feeling a bit better this afternoon.

Anna - yay for 8 weeks! Thats so soon, you must be excited. I feel like mines ages away at 12 weeks but I'm okay about that as I know it will go fast. I feel like your count down is zooming by which must mean mine is too!

Hope everyone else has had a nice day and has some exciting easter plans ahead!
We are off to my DH's family up on the Wirral. Not looking forward to the 4 hour drive and the havoc it will reap on my back but it will be nice to see them!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hann I can't wait to see the quilt! And I'm sooooo jealous about the shoes! I still want some now lol!x


----------



## sparky32

Hi Ladies,

I'm still around :) I try to catch up as best i can by reading all your updates but don't have as much time to respond as i can only do it on the iphone and i get ever so frustrated at replying on that.
All your bumps and scan pictures are amazing and i can't quite believe we are nearly in the last trimester. For me that was quite a milestone :) I think Sheri was saying in an earlier post it can be very hard for us angel mum's to look far into the future, each day is a blessing and sometime scoming on here (other parts of the forum) scares me half to death, but i miss everyone and hearing how all our beautiful babies are progressing.
I'm always in the background but i think of you all often xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

Warning: rant!!

I'm finally getting fed up with all this pregnancy business. I'm tired! I went to my doctor appointment today and found out that 1) I'm boarderline anemic and need to raise it up if I want to have my birth center birth, 2) I only passed my glucose test by ONE point so yes, I now need to take the damn 3 hour test and somehow manage to keep the drink down (remember I'm the one that passed out and vomitted over the last test!) 3) I have 6 mandatory birthing classes to take since the one I paid $100 for at the hospital doesn't count and all these classes are during when my husband works, 4) I have low blood pressure still, 5) I've gained 23 pounds so far, which makes me feel very tubby. And today they tell me that birthing at the center may cost us almost $3,000 out of pocket so I may not be able to birth there afterall, which is what I've put all my hope on. There's no way we can afford that. So we're waiting on a call tomorow morning to see if our insurance will also cover that portion.

Ugh, I'm 30 weeks. I just want to sleep through the rest of the pregnancy. Why must everyone pest me and make me do a million things I don't want to? I'm tired, dammit!


----------



## Clareabell

Hey everyone, havent had time to post over the past few days as I have been making the most of the sunshine with DH and spent yesterday in Brighton and today in Portsmouth. He goes back to work tomorrow and am going to feel lonely. (Im having a "love" him few days to conteract the general hate)

Cant remember a thing that people have said, so I will just say I will just say that I hope everyone is well and all the UK ladies are enjoying the sunshine. :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods I totally had some of those! They had an advert with a little girl in white in an enchanted forest or similar. I always had horrid T bar shoes before that but somehow managed to get some out of my mum. Think she picked the most sensible of the range mind you....

Hann can't wait to see the quilt!

SB I know what you mean. I am so bloody crippled with SPD now that Harry is having to help me do all my chores! He's fetching and carrying, sorting laundry, filling and emptying the washing machine. I honestly could not manage without him. am in soooo much pain right now that I could cry. It occurred to me that I fell down some stairs and cracked my coccyx a few years back (smacked my arse on every bloody stair on the way down) which I think explains why I have it so bad this time round. Rahh......

Claire I know what you mean - i am constantly on at DH these days. When are you home, when are you home, when are you home? Then when he GETS home he gets a screeching hysterical banshee :rofl:

Sparky - good to see you hun. I have often marvelled at how well the likes of you, Sherri and Wez are dealing with your pregnancies. I lost mine at 5 weeks and that nearly finished me ffs but you guys are just getting on with things, remembering the past, looking to the future. A true inspiration to us all. And also makes me want to shut my whining and count my blessings cos right now I am inundated with them. Whats a few more weeks of sore back compared to this precious gift?


----------



## kelzyboo

DM, Abbie has to have clarks shoes for school, she's got thin feet and its hard to find cheaper shoes in her size plus i like them lol they're well made and last a lot longer than a cheaper version so in the end they're worth the money to me!
I'm sure Princess Sophie will want some Lelli Kelly's too in a few years, i don't know what it is about them but little girls love them lol I'm not keen and prefer the new Sketchers twinkle toes but Abbie won't have any of it so i guess we're on Lelli Kelly's! I confess i usually go for cheaper trainers for her outside of school, because shes such a mud bug and they are ruined so quickly its just not worth paying a fortune for but she's getting older now and she knows what she wants so i've got away with it long enough lol x

Doodles, I agree the Sketchers are more for older kids than Holly's age but they're sooo cute i wish Abbie would have a pair! I'm sure she only wants the Lelli Kelly's for the free make-up mobile lol i could buy one of those for £5 but nope, she wants the free one with the shoes!! x

Hann, must be so hard to live so far away from your brother at least skype makes it easier to see each other and stay in touch! Can't wait for pictures of the quilt, i have no talent at all so its nice to see what everyone else can do lol x

AFM, my day's been ok, i'm still coughing but its more blood-streaked now, not like it was this morning there was loads (TMI i know but thank your lucky stars i didn't take a pic lol), still not much chance of any sleep but i'm tring to sleep sitting up on the sofa tonight instead of the torture of going to bed for nothing!

I managed to go out for a meal with Abbie and some of my family, i won't say i didn't feel poorly the whole time but at least i managed to go, i left most of my dinner but its hard to have an appetite when your ill isn't it! I must look bloody awful because even my mum commented and she's usually the 'get on with it' type tbh but we were chatting about my coughing blood and because of my asthama she suggested phneumonia and all sorts, i told her that in all honesty with the state of my chest if it was phneumonia i'd be very poorly by now and she said ' you are very poorly, you look terrible' (thanks mum!) 
I take her point, i do look ill but not that ill, theres a reason asthmatics need hospital treatment for anything like that, because its much more severe and however bad i feel, i'm not quite there yet! I'm on day 3 of antibiotics so if i finish them and i'm no better i will consider that its worse than i thought but i still fully believe that the bloods caused by the coughing and not the other way around!!

I've got my growth scan next thursday, came in the post today so i'm just trying to get well and focus on that, i know he's ok but it doesn't hurt to have it confirmed does it!

Hope evryones had a lovely day xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle, I loved those shoes... found this online!!:

https://img58.imageshack.us/img58/5514/77aa1dk2.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and Saraya wears Vans and converse!! lol Actually she's wearing a pair of clarks hi-tops at the moment but that's because they're awesome and 80's looking so I love them haha I'm dreading when she wants LK.. always see the advert on Nick Jr...


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol thats where Abbie saw it on nick jr, they've got a lot to answer for x


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea and the badly dubbed voices!!! LOL Fortunately Saraya being only 2 doesn't get the choice because even when she says what she wants she normally changes her mind although the clarks hi-tops shes's wearing atm are a firm favourite, she won't put her normal shoes on because she always wants those!! These are her ones:
https://assets.clarksmcr.com/products/2/0/3/20343259_A_p.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

H has converse. He hardly wore his first pair - am looking forward to uncovering them for Sophie to wear. I've got him these ones in the Next sale for his next size trainers. He is also currently in Doodles as his feet haven't grown since October so I am nor forking out on 'spensive shoes when his feet are long overdue a growth spurt!!

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/converse-kids-ox-star-sneaker-12062-p.jpg


----------



## mummySS

Hi gals, sorry I've not been on in a few days. Have been reading but so busy at work and too exhausted to type...

Will catch up properly later or tomorrow... Just wanted to tell you all that I've spent the past 30 mins bawling my eyes out because Paul finished the cream soda and I really wanted some, wtf :rofl:

He is currently out and about in Ealing trying to find me some. Where the f sells cream soda at this time of night?? Lol


----------



## Hann12

What's cream soda? Am I being stupid??


----------



## kelzyboo

Awww Eve i love those they're too cute, they look durable too which is a good thing, off to google to see if they come in abbie's size! 

DM, i like the stars on those, can't wait to be buying boyish trainers! Lucky we get to buy cute and girly and boyish things aswell, perfect balance although abbies much more tomboy than girly girl, minus her taste in shoes lol x


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah I fell in love with them a bit! I do try and dress H quite cool. But boys clothes aren't as nice as girls. Am having loads of fun buying pink stuff!


----------



## kelzyboo

Well the Abbie monkey is up and sat on my knee :wacko: caught me red handed looking at lelli kelly shoes lol heres the ones she chose plus some clarks ones i want her to have instead (fat chance!) and some pram shoes for Evan :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







lelli.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 3









lelli kelly.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 2









abbie shoes.jpg
File size: 1.9 KB
Views: 48









evan 2.jpg
File size: 1.9 KB
Views: 48


----------



## kelzyboo

I love boys stuff, can't wait to spike up his hair and dress him all trendy!! The little monkey is sat at the side of me reading everything i write perfectly as if she were 25 instead of 5, can't get away with anything!!! x


----------



## mummySS

Hann cream soda is really random, it's a drink that i think was popular in the 80s. It tastes like kind of like fizzy vanilla ice cream. I found some in M&S the other day and ever since have been really craving it!

Believe it or not Paul actually found some in a random late night newsagent. So i have stopped blubbing, lol.


----------



## DragonMummy

I think cream soda goes way back to the Krona bottles that the milkman used to deliver! That and dandelion and burdock. 

Kelz am loving the name Evan. Was on my Boy List. Love the shoes you chose. Sorry but those LK's are just vile. And if the Nick channels are responsible then I shall continue to not pay for kids telly and just have the BBC ones!!!


----------



## mummySS

I am loving all these adorable kiddie shoes ladies! Can't wait to buy cute shoes, although it is surely frustrating that they grow out of them so quickly... Can't believe the price of those Lelli Kellys! Bet they get a good resale value on ebay. 

As for my catch up on all the other posts...

Sparky - good to hear from you and know you and bubs are well. I'm with DM - full of admiration for you and so so pleased that things are progressing well. 

Hann - hope you had a good time with your bro and enjoyed seeing him while he was here! I have a really close cousin who moved to NZ a few years ago and i really miss him.. At least it sounds like your bro is happy in Aus if he wants to spend another year!

SB - I do feel really hungry all the time like you. But then I eat and feel full really quickly. I'm really sorry to hear about your annoyances today, it sucks that you have to pay loads to go into a birthing unit. It seems like everything hit at once for you huh? I hear pregnancy anaemia is pretty common, obviously that doesn't really help, but i guess a lot of people seem to get it. Oh and I'm SO SORRY you have to do the 3 hour glucose test, i totally sympathise. Let's hope you have a better time of it this time. :hugs:

BV - thanks for the prolactin explanation - tiredness makes sense now! Wonder if that is also responsible for the return of my sickness... 

Blue B - great news on your hubby's job! yay! i know you were worried... 

Anna - i can't believe little Flynn will be here in a matter of 8 weeks! that's incredible. And possibly some other beach bumpers! 

Claire, lovely days to spend on the beach. The weather has been glorious!! Apparently we're expecting a 'barbecue easter weekend'. Whenever they say that i'm sure they jinx it and it turns out to be rubbish weather. 

Kelz - hope you're feeling better this evening hun. Did you go to the docs? You really are up against it! But you still have your sense of humour which is mega important. And you don't cry over stoopid things cream soda like I do, lol. 

GW - good to hear from ya!

Phew, i think that's as many pages back as i can go right now... :)

nighty night x x


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol believe it or not they're the best of a bad bunch, now the cherry lk's are horrid! They're not as bad as they could be, i like the sandals but not the others, may see if she'll have the lk sandles and some different ones (like Sketchers lol)

Don't blame you, kids tv is to blame for all sorts in our house including current lk obsession, all those channels and she prefers the adverts don't know why i bother with sky i hardly watch it either, never any good movies on! She also likes the information about sky plus (sky channel 999 lol) seriously i'm not joking, it repeats over and over and she'd sit there watching it all day, its something to do with the instructions and repetativeness, i guess its the ASD but i find it really funny, all the kids channels she could want and she likes the info lol xx


----------



## kelzyboo

mummySS, nothing daft about crying over cream soda, blame the hormones lol
I nearly died when i saw the price of the Lelli Kelly's too, i may not let her outside in them for £50 and she can wear them til she's 20!! I don't usually pay that unless its school shoes because she wrecks them but i'm too soft with her, she doesn't usually take an interest in shoes and things so its nice that shes seen some she likes!

I'm not too bad i spoke with the nurse who agreed it could be caused by my violent coughing fits although if it carries on i will have to have further tests to rule out anything serious. I'm not well but i don't think its anything sinister just a side effect of a horrible chest infection! I tend to think if i don't try to laugh about these things i'd spend my days in tears x


----------



## MrsWez

Sparky, glad you are still doing well. I don't take any day with my baby for granted after losing Avalon. I feel like I'm uncharted territory with Jonathan. :hugs: It's very strange to be this far along. I still am afraid of losing him.

Aaisrie, Jonathan is going to sporting some Vans and Converse too!!

Rant away, SB. Sorry you are frustrated. Pregnancy and what comes with it can be very overwhelming. 

Cute shoes, DM

Sorry, Kelzy but those shoes are too much money and too much glitter and pink for me. :haha: Hope the cough is getting better. 

I've been craving cream soda for the past week, mummyss. That's weird you would mention it. 

BB, great news about DH's new job.


----------



## mommyjuly2011

Hello, I am due *JULY 24th *with a Baby Girl! Congrats to all!
:flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

Thanks for all the well wishes on hubbys job, its definately a relief!

Those sparkly pink shoes are cute but the exact sort of thing i wouldn't even have allowed in the same room as me when i was younger. Was always in Jodphurs and riding boots - Like you DM!

Went for a lovely curry with my friend and her family last night, J was watching football so i was pleased to not have to watch it. He was rather merry when i picked him up though, and have had to do the usual repeat of every conversation we had last night.....its funny and annoying at the same time!

Of out up to the local woods/picnic park today. Going with our friends and her parents again and also there dogs. Will be lovely in this weather but will also be packed, so we shall see! 

Hope you all enjoy the weather as much as you can xx


----------



## Clareabell

Eurgh nobody ever tells you that you stop sleeping months before the baby is even born. Its so frustrating!

Pay day today so i think i shall take myself of out in search of curtains for the babies room! Hope everyone has a great day :)


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone!

All the sparkly shoes are cute. I'd never have been allowed them but having said that I'm sure that they didn't exist back in the day! Kids have so much choice now!

Hi MommyJuly and welcome!

BB - enjoy the weather today and the park. I think i'm going to go for a walk too into town and by the river to make the most of the weather. 

Clare - yup know how you feel on the sleep but guess it gives us good practice for being exhausted when the baby is born!

Mummyss - glad you got your cream soda, and thanks to you and DM for your explanations. It sounds pretty horrible ha ha!!

AFM - have today of chilling then off to DH parents for 4 nights. Doing the 4 hours drive up tonight at about 8pm. Its not much fun as my back kills after about 15 minutes in the car so I will be in pain. It will be nice to see them though. 
I am going into town before that to see if I can get a strappy vest top to wear when I'm up there so that when I sit in the sun I don't get huge strap lines, hate that! All my maternity stuff is quite high in the neck - probably because the bras are so high too. I am feeling so frumpy with clothes. I am looking forward to having the baby so I can get back to nice clothes - mind you I guess I'll still be stuck with high bras. Can you wear wired bras while BF??


----------



## Aaisrie

These are the vans Saraya has [or had as they're way too small on her now!] and people always used to say "they're a bit boyish aren't they?" uhhhh no?

https://www.nucleus-online.com/uploads/photos/vans-authentic-small-check-black-219.jpg

And before that she had these:

https://www.office.co.uk/images/product/zoom/26157000_z1.jpg


----------



## Blue_bear

Im so frustrated when it comes to clothes and shoes right now. I have got some nice stuff that does fit but i hate wearing it ALL the time. 

I am struggling to find anything to wear for today, ive got joggers etc but i will be too hot, or ive got nice tops and dresses but its not practical for walking the dogs round the woods.

Same goes for shoes. My flip flops are great but i dont want to walk all that far in them on rough ish ground. My trainers are ok, but dont go with anything other than joggers etc.

Sorry i know i am whinging about something really trivial, but im feeling a tad sensitive about it this morning, and hubby just doesnt get it!


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone - last working day for 4 days woop! Was an hour late into work today as there was a security alert and no trains were running to London! 

Hann - must've been hard saying goodbye to your bro. I keep in touch with my brother through Skype - it's like he's always around LOL. He bought a house in Oz so i was able to see what it looks like etc through skype :thumbup:

I know what you girls mean about clothes - i only have a couple of pairs of work trousers that i can fit into but i don't want to buy anymore as i only have about 20 working days left! 

Oh and quick question - we've bought about 7 packs of 27x newborn nappies (189 nappies) - is this enough newborn size or should we get more? Or start buying size 2's? :shrug:


----------



## fifi-folle

I am not even going to try to comment on all the discussions that have been going on since I last posted. Been reading but too exhausted to reply. 
Freckles I would think you have enough newborn sized ones to begin with, there is always the chance that your baby will grow out of newborn really quickly (one of my friends wee ones even went straight into size 2)
BB - totally understand the clothing crisis. Most of my maternity clothes have been passed down by friends so not necessarily my choice but can't justify buying new stuff! 
Aaisrie - loving the Vans!
Hann - Asda have some maternity vest tops if a shop near you carries their maternity stuff. 2 pack for £10 I think.
Clareabell - enjoy shopping!
Welcome MommyJuly2011
as for those LeliKellis, OMG they are somewhere between awful and wonderful for me. I do like a bit of glitter but my child is going to be in Clarks shoes and the like til they are much older (I'm going to be as mean as my Mum was to me when I wanted the pretty shoes rather than sensible:lol:)

AFM Discovered the reason I am so exhausted and grumpy had my bloods done last week and got a phone call to say I was anaemic so now on iron tablets, can't wait to feel better, I thought it might just be pregnancy but glad it's not. Thankfully toothache has cleared thanks to antibiotics, hope it stays that way til baby is born, don't fancy having it taken it out whilst preggers. Been loving the nice weather, can't believe it's like this in April!!?! Hope it's nice where you are x


----------



## Doodlepants

Ugh!!!! The site is doing my head in!!!!!! I just spent AGES typing and it lost it all grrrrrrr!

Kelz- I'm sure the LKs will grow on you- I hated them to start with too :)
H always has a pair of clarks or startrite on the go so I think it's nice to have something fun too :)

We're off to Paultons Park tomorrow which should be fun! H is a big peppa pig fan so she's super excited to go and see the new pp world there!
Anyone else got any plans?


----------



## Hann12

Doodles - that happens to me all the time, think its my internet connection though!

BB - hope you found something to wear. I am fed up of wearing the same stuff, plus much of mine is black which doesn't feel very summery.

I've attached my latest bump pic (again prob the wrong way round). Its getting big now though!!


----------



## freckles09

Thanks fifi-folle - think i might get a couple of size 2 nappies and then that'll do. 

Have fun at Paultons Park Doodle - we don't have much planned other than socialising with friends and family and enjoying the weather :thumbup:

Lovely bump pic Hann!


----------



## melissasbump

hi ladies, sorry ive been a bit quiet lately, been at work and basically shattered, i have been trying to keep up though.

Its lovely weather execpt when you have to travel on trains and underground! Ive really been struggling with it and im so knackered its unreal. Pregnancy is taking its toll somewhat now and im looking forward to July so much, so i can hold my baby in my arms and start a exciting new chapter in our lives!!
Work have dropped my hours down to 6 a day now which is good as im not coping very well now and on top of my shift i still commute nearly an hour and a half each way. 
Still... looking forward to the BH weekends coming up, we are away for a few days next week, dropping te dog at my mums sun , then we are staying there the night before heading off Mon morning. We are staying in a travel lodge in Cheltenham monday night ( it was cheap £29) then we have a 2 night break booked in a big country hotel in the Cotswolds for tues and wed, for a bit of R an R. On thursday, its OHs birthday and he is going to a track to drive an Aston Martin his dream car so hes very excited about that, that was his christmas pressie last year. We are coming home that day and my mum and dad will be at ours and staying the night then all watching Royal wedding on the friday. 
Not much else to report this end though.. going to the docs tomorrow (meant to be a MW app but as its Good Friday cant see one, meant to be having bloods taken butr cant see that happening and feel its gonna be a big waste of time.

Sorry this is a bit of a one sided post, my brain is fuzzy..

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## mummySS

Great bump pic Hann!

Sounds like everyone's got lovely bank holiday weekends planned. I can't wait to breathe a sigh of relief when i turn my computer off tonight!! While I am already getting sick of the royal wedding hype, I am actually really looking forward to watching the wedding itself. It is a kind of 'once in an era' thing. 

I know what you mean about pregnancy staring to take its toll Mel. It seems we are all now experiencing the discomfort of the 3rd trimester, be it back pain, SPD, sickness, trips to the bathroom, general fatigue, low blood sugar, breathlessness. I'm the same I cannot wait til July now, I am so excited to hold my baby (I just love it sooo much already I can only imagine how much i'm going to love it when it's actually here). And I can't wait to have my body back to myself! (apart from my boobies :haha:)


----------



## BlueViolet

We taught our dog how to ring a bell when he needs to go out and I can't say I enjoy being woken up by the ringing. Poor pup had to go! He drank all of his water. Now I need to find some energy to get some stuff done. I can't wait to get back to normal. I feel so lazy. Yesterday I did some yoga and walked around a few stores and I was done for. I did find one new top on sale, so that was a success. 

Bb, I can relate with you regarding the frustration of maternity clothes. I told myself I wouldn't buy any more clothes, but I keep wearing the same stuff over and over. I have a few dresses, but it's not warm enough to wear them. I only have a few weeks left and the money can be spent on other things instead of clothes that I won't wear again. 

Yesterday I nearly bought more baby clothes, but I resisted the impulse. I don't know why I keep looking. They're so darn cute and there's always a tempting sale. I have way too many already, so I need to stay away. Too many pretty spring colors to resist. Instead I found a sale on sensitive skin shampoo and lotion for the baby. Target had a better price than Amazon, so I had to take advantage. 

https://www.amazon.com/California-B...ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1303393121&sr=1-1

Regarding the pink sparkly shoes, I can see why a little girl would like them, but they're so expensive for what they are. I am also not a fan of the logo being so prominent. I didn't even think about how early kids become consumers thanks to TV commercials. I'm going to try to shelter our daughter from them as long as possible, but I have a feeling it's a losing battle. I was buying groceries the other day and I overheard a mom talking with her toddlers about yogurt - "mommy, buy the one with the Tangled picture." There was so much whining and pleading and so the mother bought the stuff even though it might not have been the healthiest option. 

Hann, great bump pic! :) 

Fifi, hope the iron tablets make you feel better. :hugs: 

Freckles, I bought 160 newborn diapers and a friend gave us about 40 or so that her daughter outgrew. I'm hoping I won't end up wasting them. I read that newborns can use up to 12 a day, so that's not that many days worth. The size limit is 14lbs...we'll see how quickly she reaches it. I'm thinking I'm going to order a big pack of the size 2 ones just in case. The ones I like aren't sold in stores, so I don't want to run out. I'm tempted to sign up for the weekly deliveries to save 15%, but I'm afraid I'll end up with too many, so that will cancel out the savings. Here's what I'll be using because they're biodegradable. Has anyone else used them? 

https://www.amazon.com/Nature-Babyc...TF8&coliid=I2OEWV2PB244SS&colid=1I3PISOVL2VSY


----------



## mummySS

MrsWez said:


> I've been craving cream soda for the past week, mummyss. That's weird you would mention it.

Lol wez that's so funny! Btw, i just OD'd on cream soda and now feel very sick. I advise against drinking too much :haha:


----------



## freckles09

Thanks BV - i ended up buying a pack of size 2's which is 7lb - 13lb. The newborns i have are 6lb - 11lb i think so hopefully my 189 of those will be enough. Oh well, if it's not am sure we can go out and get some!

Mel i know what you mean about commuting! My commute is 1.5 hours each way, plus i've just walked up to Oxford St at lunch (which i do every day) and in this heat i'm shattered! Relaxing night tonight me thinks! 

Have a nice easter everyone! :happydance:


----------



## BlueViolet

Freckles, I guess each type of diaper has different sizing. The ones I bought are 8-14lbs (size 1) and size 2 is 12-18lbs. Weird...I might have to look at smaller diapers if our baby is much smaller than 8bs. Hopefully, they won't fall off.


----------



## MrsWez

Mummy, I just got a pack of 6 so I think I'm safe. But thanks for the warning.

Missing my angels badly today. :( The LO I lost at 10 weeks would been one today. I'm giving Jonathan extra tummy rubs to let him know he is so well loved and wanted already. I feel so conflicted on being in love with him and sad about the ones that passed for us to get to this point. I love them all. :cry:


----------



## Hann12

Big hugs Mrs Wez :hugs: you are bound to feel sad reaching that mile stone. I know some of the others on here will be able to give some wise words unfortunately from experience. The only thing I can say is that I'm thinking of you and that I hope Jonathan provides some level of comfort.


----------



## melissasbump

:hugs: @ Wez, like Hann something ive been lucky enough not to have experianced so far, makes Jonathon all the more precious xx


----------



## Jenni4

hi all!! I've been trying to keep up but it's all i can manage to just pop on every now and then. I'm still working fulltime and soooooo tired. 

I can't post on everyone cause i can't remember that much, so i'l ljust mention a few things that stuck in my head....

I think it was SB that mentioned the weight gain around 23 pounds....it's funny because I have put on exactly 23 pounds and am soooooo proud of myself for not getting more than that so far this time around!! I think I was at around 40 pounds this time last pregnancy!! well done I say!! :thumbup: And for those of you who have only gained around 10.... WTF??? How on earth have you managed to not gain more than that...please share your secrets!!! lol!!!

I also am really enjoying this pregnancy but am ready for it to be over at the same time...i am counting down the days.... Especially now that it's getting hot...39 degrees C today! It's not even summer!!

I just got the nursery done....just an art project for DD to do for the pictures on the wall and I'm finally done!! I found the most awesome diaper bag that I have to share with you....no one else really seems to care that much! Haha...

https://www.oililyshop.com/en/shop/detail/oilily.diaperbag-pr.1335.html

I think it is awesome!!! 

I can't believe how far we have all come...just a few short weeks to go... Exciting!! 

I hope those of you who are not feeling well can manage the rest of the time okay....almost there

And DM I got the same car seat but in a boring gray and black...yours looks very pretty...couldn't figure out what color to get for my yellow baby so I stuck with simple...at least it matches everything!!! 

just know that i'm stalking even if I'm not writing much!! And cute bump pic Hann!! at first i thought you were laying down. :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Thats a LUSH bag Jenni, nice to hear from you glad you are keeping well! xx


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Jenni and good to hear from you! I've put on 20 pounds too!!

So just had a call from the place doing our 4d scan to say that the person doing it is sick and won't be able to do it so we have to go on the Saturday after the royal wedding! I am so pissed off because I booked it 8 weeks ago to get that date and wanted to be 28 weeks and have something lovely for us to do on our week off and now it's been moved I'll be 29 weeks, have to go ibto London on a Saturday when it will be busier and it's delayed by 3 days which when I've waited for it is an unfair delay. I can't believe they couldn't get cover. Sorry this probably seems over the top but I'm so disappointed!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Thanks Jenni and good to hear from you! I've put on 20 pounds too!!
> 
> So just had a call from the place doing our 4d scan to say that the person doing it is sick and won't be able to do it so we have to go on the Saturday after the royal wedding! I am so pissed off because I booked it 8 weeks ago to get that date and wanted to be 28 weeks and have something lovely for us to do on our week off and now it's been moved I'll be 29 weeks, have to go ibto London on a Saturday when it will be busier and it's delayed by 3 days which when I've waited for it is an unfair delay. I can't believe they couldn't get cover. Sorry this probably seems over the top but I'm so disappointed!!

oh Hann what a pain! Its so annoying isnt it? You would think that they would be able to get cover! Is there anywhere else you can book instead? I got my appointment within two days. That Saturaday in town is gonna be awful! x


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks everyone for your votes of sympathy! I'm feeling much better today, guess I just needed a good vent yesterday (and a nap!)

Congrats to all of us that's turning 30 weeks today! Huge milestone!!

I thought 20 lbs was a normal range of weight to gain around now, but every pregnant woman I know keeps talking about only gaining like five pounds, which makes me feel quite piggish! I've been so careful in eating, but I keep going up!


----------



## Hann12

melissasbump said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jenni and good to hear from you! I've put on 20 pounds too!!
> 
> So just had a call from the place doing our 4d scan to say that the person doing it is sick and won't be able to do it so we have to go on the Saturday after the royal wedding! I am so pissed off because I booked it 8 weeks ago to get that date and wanted to be 28 weeks and have something lovely for us to do on our week off and now it's been moved I'll be 29 weeks, have to go ibto London on a Saturday when it will be busier and it's delayed by 3 days which when I've waited for it is an unfair delay. I can't believe they couldn't get cover. Sorry this probably seems over the top but I'm so disappointed!!
> 
> oh Hann what a pain! Its so annoying isnt it? You would think that they would be able to get cover! Is there anywhere else you can book instead? I got my appointment within two days. That Saturaday in town is gonna be awful! xClick to expand...

I know, the annoying thing is that we paid a £50 unrefundable deposit so we do have to use them. I know its not their fault, they said they had been trying to get cover and have been unsuccessful I'm just annoyed that its affected me!! I know I should get some perspective as it is only a 3 day delay, its just I've been counting the days. Not told Greg yet, he'll be disappointed too as he has been looking forward to it so much but he'll probably make me feel better!


----------



## curlew

Hi all

I have caught up on all the posts but can't recall half of what was said :dohh:

Gosh I don't envy you all having girls and those Lelli Kelli shoes - so expensive and I thought clarks were bad lol. In saying that DS has picked his school shoes for next year and they are clarks shoes with cars or something in the soles and are about £40. However his feet grow quite slowly so they normally last the whole school year so I don't mind. He loves his crocs for the summer and his wellies/snow boots for the winter plus trainers for mucking around in so he is easy pleased. 

Mrs Wez big hugs - totally know where you are coming from. We had a miscarriage in late October 2009 at 14 weeks and he would have been one this month. I have been thinking about him quite a lot over the past few days as he was due to be born on the 17th. However, I also had two miscarriages before I had DS and I always think that if I hadn't miscarried them I wouldn't have the son I love so dearly now and who I couldn't imagine life without so maybe things happen for a reason? 

Hann - thats really bad about your scan. They charge a lot for those and they should have a back up not just to reschedule.

AFM - had three very stressful days at work and so glad to be off for five days. Baby is moving well infact so well it looked like he was trying to dig his way out or something like a scene from alien lol. DH could not believe it watching my stomach. 

Managed to get the woodwork painted in DS new room today so we are moving furniture etc on Friday and Saturday with the aim of him being in there on Saturday night. 

Mum and Dad are coming for Easter Sunday dinner on Sunday and then on Monday it's DH birthday so we are having a day out to celebrate and then go for a nice dinner somewhere on the way home.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.


----------



## sparky32

Big hugs MrsWez, we will always miss our angel babies till the day we meet them again. I know how you feel i feel so guilty getting excited about this little lady when i have one in the sky. When i got the moses basket for this one i bawled my eyes out for days cause it was so pretty yet Grace's bed isn't as pretty. We will always have these emotions and we have to let ourselves feel them to be able to move on. We need to be less hard on ourselves and allow ourselves to get excited and go over the top when buying stuff, don't hold back, our angels never leave us and they understand. They wipe our tears and give us gentle hugs when we sleep, enjoy Jonathon as much as possible. Always here if you need a blether xxx


----------



## MrsWez

sparky32 said:


> Big hugs MrsWez, we will always miss our angel babies till the day we meet them again. I know how you feel i feel so guilty getting excited about this little lady when i have one in the sky. When i got the moses basket for this one i bawled my eyes out for days cause it was so pretty yet Grace's bed isn't as pretty. We will always have these emotions and we have to let ourselves feel them to be able to move on. We need to be less hard on ourselves and allow ourselves to get excited and go over the top when buying stuff, don't hold back, our angels never leave us and they understand. They wipe our tears and give us gentle hugs when we sleep, enjoy Jonathon as much as possible. Always here if you need a blether xxx

Thank you, sparky. I think I will sneak into the nursery and ogle over baby stuff for a little while. :baby:


----------



## MrsWez

curlew, I think you are right. If I hadn't lost my other babies, I wouldn't have Jonathan now.


----------



## mummySS

Aww sparky your post was really touching. Thinking of you girls xxx


----------



## mummySS

Hann how annoying about the scan! I would be annoyed too, I tend to count the days to these things. 

Beth - glad you're feeling better today!

Jen - good to hear from you - I love the bag!! 

Xx


----------



## Sherri81

Hey ladies. Just popped in to say hi. There is no possible way I can read back over 2 weeks of pages. I just have my teensy itouch and it's dying, sooo...

I obviously didn't think I'd be staying down here when I came down for my heart check up. But yeah, here I am, crashing at the MIL's, in her retirement condo where the average age is 85.

Turns out my heart thing ispretty serious, and no one up North wants to deal with my heart during delivery. Something like 13% of my heart rythems are bad, and they said that's high. The medicine they put me on isn't helping. There isn't much else they can do until he's out. Apparently I can't go past 36 weeks because of this, so a little less than 9 weeks, max, left for me. Once he's out it'll probably be a different pill or a pacemaker and an MRI as well to figure out the structural deformities so they know how to fix those.

First time in the 3rd trimester. I want to shout it from rooftops but the superstitious side of me says don't. Baby is over 2 pounds and I have another scan in a week to check to see if my cervix is still opening and closing.

I can't remember if i've already wrote all of this down for you. I'm on bedrest for 23 hours a day, so things just slide together.

Ian and Greg are coming down tonight for the Easter weekend. I haven't seen them in over a week so it'll be nice.

But yeah, just kicking back here. Bored out of my mind. This was not how I wanted to spend half of my pregnancy... stuck in beds and on couches.

Can't wait to go home someday. It's frusterating being 800 kms away from home, never knowing when you'll be able to go back. I miss my husband, my kid, my dog, my parents, my house, my bed, getting in my Jeep and just driving... Depression is very easy to slip into right now, but I'm trying to keep my chin up.

I hope everyone else is doing good. I'll check up with everyone once I get my laptop down here.


----------



## kelzyboo

Sherri, its nice to hear from you and even better that your now in 3rd tri :happydance:
Hope they manage to sort your heart out when LO arrives, doesn't sound like your having a great time of it :hugs: Bedrest and especially being so far away from your family must be soo hard, can see why you'd be getting a little depressed but it will all be worth it in the end (doesn't make you feel any better does it lol) Fx'd you make it all the way to 36 weeks without too many more problems x x

AFM, i'm feeling a bit better today, not coughing as much as i have been so i think the antibiotics are working :happydance: I forgot to do my morning injection :dohh: i'm such an idiot and now i can only have 1 today since there has to be 12hrs in between them, i blaming the fact that i haven't slept in days, just hope it doesn't cause a problem!
Haven't done much today tbh because i'm soo tired x


----------



## DragonMummy

freckles - I've got about 8 packs already! Harry was in size ones for a good few weeks and you use 8-12 a day. If they start growing out of them, you can still use them - just use them during the day when they don't get much action, then use the next size up at night to avoid leaks. Seriously, you have no idea how many of them you get through!! Stock 'em up!

BB - maybe get some comfy ballet pumps? They look casual and will be comfy for dog walking but can still be work with skirts etc.

Fifi boo to anaemia. Make sure you drink lots, iron tablets don't half bung you up!

Doods have fun at Paultons! I took H there a few years ago but not been since PP world opened.

Hann nice bump!!! WHY are your pics ALWAYS sideways? :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel - your R&R sounds luuuush.... so jealous!

BV - am so f**king impressed that your dog rings a bell to go out! Circus hound....



Wez - soooo much love to you. I just can't imagine how unbearable it must be. I struggled enough with a 5 week loss. What you endured is something no mother should ever suffer. :hugs:

Jenni - fab to see you, we've missed you! LOVE the changing bag - gorgeous! I agree, nobody else gives a toss about my beautiful bag! Boo to them....

And re weight gain, I am one of those who has only gained 9-10lbs however it can be explained in several ways. Firstly, sickness made me lose a lot of weight. Secondly I was quite fat to start with so I had an awful lot in reserve to feed her with! I was 12 stone 8lbs when I fell pregnant (168lbs) and I am only just over 5foot. Also I have been so fatigued that I can't be arsed to snack. And I don't have much of an appetite right now. It comes on in fits and starts but generally eating is too much of an effort.


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann - oh ffs no wonder you're furious. I'd be bloody livid too!!!

Curlew - with you on the shoes. Harrys winter boots from Clarks were £42. I nearly shat myself at the checkout! But his feet are slowing down now so as well so they lasted from October til when he put his toes through them last week and they had to be chucked. Can't really wear leather ankle boots in this weather though.

Sher - glad you're still hanging in there. The reason you're feeling blue is not spending enough time on here with us cheering you up ;) Seriously though, keep your chin up. And your knees together. Little one is hanging in there, that's the main thing. You'll be fine xx

Kelz - omg soooo pleased to hear you're finally getting a bit better! Hopefully a bit of a break for you!! Big hugs x


AFM - am sooo tired. Have been up every night for the last 5 days with Dragon for some reason or another. Firstly his asthma, then a cough, then he was sick (all over me....) and last night it was ear ache. I guess the poor little dude's immune system has been shot to pieces by the chicken pox as he's not been ill for aaages.

I am loving this weather, shame I'm too fair to enjoy it really. When it's at its hottest, 3 minutes outside brings me out in a horrendous itchy heat rash. Yummah! Am holding off on antihisthamines right now but theyre an inevitability also.

Got my GTT results back yesterday. All normal! I celebrated with fudge and cake. I knew I didn't have GD anyway. But now it's official. Hurrah!

Did we get an update from SK re the clot on her lung? Am I to presume that she didn't die?


----------



## DragonMummy

And CHECK out my ticker - Sophie is due in 69 days. ONLY 69!!!!! Woah.....


----------



## Blue_bear

PMSL, i think SK is ok. I think she is hoping to be out of hospital today.

AFM - We are trying to figure out a plan for the weekend, i cvant bear to be sat in the house doing nothing all weekend in this weather. When J starts work next Tuesday, i will have plenty of time stuck at home then! 

Hope you all enjoy whatever you are up to xx


----------



## MrsWez

Glad you are hanging in there, sherri. It must be hard to be away from home and on bedrest. Hopefully they are able to resolve your heart issues after baby arrives. :hugs: Oh and congrats on reaching third trimester.


----------



## melissasbump

DM i care about your changing bag its sooo similar to mine! Great news that you dont have GD either! lots of easter eggs for you!:happydance:

Sherri, lovely to hear from you, try and keep your chin up you are on the home straight now and when you are holding that baby in your arms im sure you will know its all worth it! :hugs:

BB Ive been to Wendover woods, i used to live in Leighton Buzzard so not a million miles away from you im guessing. 

Wez, hope you are feeling good today :hugs:

Kelzy, yay for feeling better! :happydance:

AFM had a docs appointment today, was meant to be 28 week MW but obviously she isnt in on a BH, the doc bless him didnt really have a clue, and when he looked for HB he heard mine and said it was babies. I just smiled sweetly at him and let him off that one! Thne popped up Tesco and my god it was RAMMED! everyone shopping for their barbeques im guessing!

After lunch we are going to take the dog over to West Mersea, where there a beach you can take dogs on all year, he loves the beach.

Am loving this weather so much! :happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

Oh and 28 weeks for me today! WHOOP WHOOP! XX


----------



## melissasbump

Oh also im waiting on news of a friend who went into labour early this morning, nine days overdue!


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats on 28, Mel. 9 days?! I'd be scratching the walls after 2! Good luck to her and her little one.


----------



## melissasbump

MrsWez said:


> Congrats on 28, Mel. 9 days?! I'd be scratching the walls after 2! Good luck to her and her little one.

She HAS been trust me!!:rofl:


----------



## emzeebob

so yesterday was a very eventful day! lol
the weather was soo lovely we all decided to take the neices and nefews to twinlakes and they day was brill except i cudnt go on things and i did get a bit bored but the kids enjoyed it which was the main thing. up at 6:30 am and was walking around all day till the park closed at 5.
at the bus stop home i starting having a strange painful cramp around my pubic bone, which was getting worse and worse, 
the pain then went into my groin and down my legs, i was stuck at the bus stop doubled over in pain, my best mate started timing the main pains that were cuming and going and everyone started to panic that i was in labour, but i knew it was braxton hixx, apart from my hip going yesterday and i cant move today im feeling better, it only lasted an hour but everyone around me was panicing. 

i just thing i did too much yesterday, am not happy that my dr's isnt open till tuesday because myhip has been slowly going for a few days now and now after yesterday i cant walk but oh well. 

hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine


----------



## DragonMummy

Emz sounds like it could have been something like Spd or sciatica, especially if you'd been on your feet a lot. Rest up. Happy 28 weeks Melly!! X


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri, hang in there! I'm glad to hear that you and the baby are okay in spite of all the obstacles. Any extra time the baby spends in there is a huge plus :) Hope you get your laptop soon so you can escape some of the boredom. 

Kelzy, glad you're feeling a bit better. You deserve a break. Hope next you can get a full night's sleep. 

DM, yeah, our dog is a bit of a circus hound. I trained him to do lots of tricks. He will do anything for food. He's also very goofy. He loves to hang out on his back with his paws up in the air. 

Bb, hope you can come up with something fun to do this weekend. We're going to try to go to a birthday party Saturday. The issue is that it's about 1.5hrs away and we can't bring the dog. We'll have to see if the in-laws want to watch him. We don't want to leave him alone at home all day. Then Sunday we'll be having dinner with the in-laws. 

Mel, it's funny that the doctor didn't have a clue at the appointment. Midwifes have so much more experience in some cases. Have fun at the dog beach. It's so great to watch them run and splash around. I wish our weather would calm down. It's been rainy for so long and it's supposed to rain all of next week. At least it's not snowing. There's always a bright side :) 

Emzee, sorry to hear you had such an awful time with BH yesterday. Hang in there! Hope the doctor figures something out with your hip pain.


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, here are some circus clown pictures of our dog. The first two are from his first Halloween, where he tried eating his costume. Can you tell he is our first baby? He is going to be so jealous when the baby is born.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0043.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0044.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5









iPhone pictures 9-19-10 043.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 6









iPhone pictures 9-19-10 013.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7









iPhone pictures 9-19-10 102.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
omg BV- your dog is so fricken cute!! I love the costumes and the smile :)
DM- congrats on the negative GDT :thumbup: mine was negative too, ha ha have been celebrating with some icecream :blush:
I am on the higher end of weight gain I'm afraid, I have already gained between 25 and 30 pounds :blush: I was quite small to begin with but everyone is commenting on how big my bump is, and I get the odd "are there 2 in there?" :wacko: I think she is just a long baby...hoping anyway 

Congrats to all the milestones and happy 28weeks Melissa

it sure is nice to see everyone moving along so nicely
:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

omg BV your dog is hilarious!!

Britt I think generally, more petite women do put on a bit more as I think the body likes to have a good fat reserve while pregnant. Luckily I already had that in place!! Obviously not including those with the attitude "I can eat 25 cream cakes because I am pregnant" - er... moment on the lips, lifetime on the hips, girls!!! And getting annoyed with the "huge" comments now. I know I am - I am carrying me around every chuffing day! I really don't need reminding....


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance: joining you ladies in 3rd tri today 

we are gonna be popping before we know it.


----------



## MrsWez

Cute pup, BV.


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi!

My brain has stopped working I'm sooo tired!

Just scan read...
:hugs: To Mrs Wez and everyone else who has an angel in the sky.

Love the bag Jenni!

Paultons Park was good today, peppa pig world only opened 2 weeks ago so was super busy but really really good!

Hope you all have a great Easter weekend!
xx


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone, not had time to catch up properly on posts but Emzee hope you are okay, BV - cute dog, Doodle - glad you had a good day - saw your photos, looks fun! Sherri - hang in there, you are doing well! Mel - yippee for 28 weeks 

AFM - had a nice day, went to DH cousins, they have a 9 year old boy and 6 year old girl, they were so cute and we loved spending time with them. 
Just had a relaxed night with FIL and MIL. 

There is 25% off clothes at sains at the moment - has a few things if you need them. I got a dress and skirt for cheap, not maternity but a size bigger. 

Off to bed soon, hope you are all enjoying Easter hols! :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Hey all, haven't read all posts yet but once i've got this off my chest i will go back and read through :flower:

Well i made the mistake last night of watching 'Pregnant and addicted', i don't know why because it was obviously going to upset me but i didn't realize how much. The woman on it was on methadone and it was mentioned that it was a category C drug in pregnancy, after her baby was born addicted and i'd broken my heart crying i decided to google Tramadol, which is the painkiller i'm taking, i soon wished i hadn't, Tramadol is also a category C drug, on the same level as methadone and heroin :cry:

I can't describe how awful i feel, i don't take my tramadol at the dose i've been given because i'm aware of the risk of neonatal withdrawal, in fact i've managed to avoid it for 2 days now but i'm feeling so bad right now. Although i can go without it for a bit, i do need to take it at night and in the morning most days, i'm only taking half a dose but still, thats not great! I'm trying to get my head around it and not feel so guilty but i honestly feel no better than a heroin addict :cry: I know deep down that its not the same, i am genuinely in agony if i wasn't i wouldn't dream of taking anything at all but it doesn't take away the fact that i'm exposing my beautiful boy to the same risks, i'd rather die than cause him any pain so i've decided not to take them. I will keep them and when i can't take anymore i will take one but i will not take them regular like i'm meant to, i just can't, i'd rather be in pain x

Sorry for the downer :flower:

On a better note, i had a lovely afternoon with Abbie in the beer garden, i've burned in the sun a bit lol but i'm so pale i only need to step out of the door and i'm as red as a lobster! Also, i can fit into a pair of maternity jeans that are 2 sizes smaller than i normally wear pre-pregnancy :happydance: i'm shocked and quite proud of it, since at 10 weeks pregnant they felt too tight and now at almost 28 weeks they fit perfect :cloud9: i may have lost a few lbs being ill this last week lol I'm feeling much better now, slept a lot more last night than i have all week so i'm happy about that! 

Hope everyones doing ok, will read all posts now i've finished ranting :haha: xx


----------



## mummySS

G'day all, 

Omg BlueV I look love your pooch! He is gorgeous and so silly, there's nothing better than a goofy dog :)

Mel happy 28 weeks and topaz happy third tri!

Doods gld you had a fun day out. 

Hannah sounds like a nice day! Thanks for the sainos tips!

Sherri - good to hear from you. Sorry to hear about the heart troubles. So glad to hear baby is hanging on in there. 

DM - hope you get a better nights sleep tonight, poor litle dragon he does sound poorly still. 

Afm, had a really nice BBQ today at my mum and dad's for our whole family. The twins made us laugh the whole day. Paul made a rhubarb crumble for the occasion which I am just about to tuck into for seconds. Ok well thirds... :blush:

Btw I am on my new iPad. It keeps autocorrecting really strangely so if you get any weird posts from me you'll know why!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. Xx


----------



## mummySS

Kelz. Don't for a second compare yourself to those women!! Seriously hun you are in serious pain, I completely undertstand what you mean about not wanting to harm the baby but it really sounds like you need the pain relief. And what do we all know about dr google? Bad bad bad it's just there to scaremonger people. :hugs:


----------



## kelzyboo

:flower: Thanks mummySS, it just shocked me and made me really see the risks involved. I know i'm not like those women deep down it just makes me feel it, deffinately won't be taking them regular but i know i have to sometimes, i usually cope ok with the pain but thats because of the tablets i know i couldn't do another 10 weeks completely without but i will hold out until i can't stand it anymore, i just hope that minimizes the risks to baby and he will be born healthy.

I took them with Abbie from 34 weeks at a higher dose than i am taking now and she had no problems so if i stick to a low dose hopefully he won't either :thumbup:

Think its mostly hormones making me sensitive, the consultant wouldn't give me anything they didn't think i needed xx


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> And getting annoyed with the "huge" comments now. I know I am - I am carrying me around every chuffing day! I really don't need reminding....

ha ha :rofl: you crack me up DM and I totally agree, am also getting tired of the "are you sure there arent 2 in there, maybe one is hiding behind the other"
:wacko:


----------



## mummySS

Aaarggghhhh my tummy's itchy!! 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend. I'm off to John Lewis to buy my pram/buggy today :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Kelzy it's TOTALLY different!! I've been on 4 cat. C drugs and am now on Cat. B for the HG!! It's how the risks fall - the Dr wouldn't prescribe it unless they thought it necessary!!!

AFM - I'm not allowed to tell anyone yet because we're having a big family Easter dinner tomorrow and Chris wants to tell all his family then... but I just can't help myself...

*WE GOT ENGAGED YESTERDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MrsWez

Kelzy, there is a difference between addiction and taking medicine that's medical necessary. There is no need for you to be suffering in pain, so please don't think so lowly of yourself. You're doing great! :thumbsup:

Glad you and Abbie had a great day. Hope you didn't get too burnt.

mummyss, my tummy is itching like crazy too. I put some lotion on this morning and it seems to be helping.

AFM, we had Mexican last night and it was yummy. I had grilled chicken tacos.


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats Aaisrie!!! :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Wez!! I just wanted to come home and post it on FB [lol the world we live in!] but he wouldn't let me until he's told his family tomorrow!!! His mum gave me her engagement ring a few yrs ago which I always wore on my right hand [her engagement ring that she'd had with his dad which she'd designed and paid for LOL] and he moved it onto my other finger and informed me that we're now engaged, so I ribbed him about not even getting down on one knee - but that's just him, he likes to do things differently!!!


----------



## MrsWez

Aww, how sweet! My DH proposed after we hiked to the top of a mountain on our one year anniversary. Aaisrie, your bringing back awesome memories!


----------



## Aaisrie

It was really nice because we'd had SUCH a nice day. We went to Zen [a Japanese restaurant I used to work in and it's the one all the celebs go to when they come to Belfast! lol] and I had a really nice lunch, which didn't make me feel sick after [MIRACLE!!]. And we wandered through town, and I was feeling relatively well and it was sunny!! It was just... nice!!!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/d12fb15d.jpg


----------



## gw76

Aaisrie - Congratulations! Lovely news! My hubby and I have an ongoing joke now - he wasn't there when he proposed - he left me little notes on my phone, throughout the flat and then I found my ring along with a lovely poem in my drawer...
So please for you...:happydance::happydance:

AFM - spent the day yesterday with my cousin who is over visiting from the UK - it was beautiful here, not as warm as in London, but we all managed to sit outside and get a wee bit of sun so it was nice.

No big plans for the long weekend...just relaxing and spending time with family - actually can the two be done together? :laugh2:

Hope you are all well


----------



## Aaisrie

GW that's equally funny and sweet!!! He musta had that all planned out bless!! :]


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations aaisrie! That is such lovely news! I'm so pleased for you and love a good wedding, more piccys for us! When do you think it will happen? 

As we are up north it's not nice weather and I'm gutted because it's beautiful in London, it is always the way that we come up here when it's nice down south.
MIL is driving me mad after only one day. It's not her fault, she is lovely but so different from me and just fusses over everything! 
Hopefully will get through the weekend without wanting to scream!! It's the bizarre thing of eating with the mouth open etc that I can't abide, children don't do it so she shouldn't. Anyway enough of the moaning!

On the upside it's 28 weeks today! Yippee!! 12 to go. Been to the pumpkin patch outlet but nothing great there, more older kids clothes, shame! 
Did buy a mother and baby magazine which has a free pepper pig sun shade, my DH said it won't be going on our car!! 

Kelzy, don't worry I'm sure the dr wouldn't give you things unless necessary and you are only taking them minimally. Your baba will be fine I'm sure. 

Mummy - enjoy getting the pram, photos later!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Hann!! I have no idea!! Being 12w from a newborn and with money being tight it might be a while lol but at least he finally got round to putting a ring on my finger!! His eldest brother has been engaged for like 7yrs or something now!!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Congratulations Aaisrie, its a lovely ring and i have to say you've got fantastic nails x

Thanks for the kind words everyone, just having a bad few days i think, i know he's going to be fine it just hits home the dangers but we can't all have a problem free pregnancy (do any of us have one lol), i just have to accept that for mine i have to take these tablets occaisionally. We have a growth scan on thursday so that will reassure me, bubs always measures 2 days ahead so hopefully he will be just the same xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Eve, CONGRATS! That's exciting :) Pretty ring and nice manicure to show it off! 

Hope everyone has a great Easter tomorrow! We're going out to dinner with the in-laws. I do miss my grandma's cooking though. She would cook for days. My extended family is all in Romania, and it's been 6 years since I've visited. I would love to go back and see them next Spring with the baby, but the cost always seems to be an issue. 

Today we're driving to Syracuse and going to one of my favorite restaurants before stopping by a birthday party. We haven't been there since we lived there about 4 years ago. Funny enough, that's where my husband proposed and we haven't been back since. I can't wait. The menu is Thai and the desserts are like sculptures. I might have to ask if they do a sampler :)


----------



## Aaisrie

My nails always grow really long!! BV there's nothing on my nails at all... if I wear nail varnish everyone says they are fake!! lol


----------



## Sherri81

Congrats on the engagement Eve!

And Kelzy, try not to worry. The Metroprolol I'm on for my heart is also category C. My dr said the benefit to me outweighs any potential risk to the baby. It is very different from an addict who is on it for recreational reasons.


----------



## MrsWez

BV, if you keep going north for a couple hours you can be in my old stomping ground of Watertown.


----------



## curlew

just a quick catch up from me.

Kelzy - don't worry abouty the tabs. They may be catC but they are prescribed not something you are taking illegally and Im sure your docs wouldn't give you anything that was bad for the baby. Bear in mind they are going to be a short term thing (well only a few weeks til baby is here) and you are comparing yourself with people who are taking unknown quantities of hard drugs over their whole pregnancy including those valuable first 12 weeks! 

Eve - congratulations - beautiful ring and it sits so prettily on your hand. I bet you are grinning like the cheshire cat!

Hann - hope you manage to last the weekend temper intact.

Mummy - hope the pram hunting went well.

AFM - just about finished DS room. Wardrobe and bed in there now. DH is just putting up the curtain rail and blackout blind and then I can get the curtains and duvet covers on. We will have the task of moving all his toys, games, books etc over to his new room over the next week as we are going to sort through it all and put stuff in the attic for baby, which DS has grown out of.

Have mum and Dad here for dinner tomorrow. We're doing roast leg of lamb, roast potatoes, new potatoes, tenderstem broccoli, babycorn, mangetout, baby carrots and french beans. Pudding is Tarte au citrone then biscuits and cheese. Mmmm just hope I feel like eating which has been a problem for me the whole pregnancy lol.

Hope everyone has a good day and enjoys all their eggs.


----------



## gw76

Aaisrie said:


> GW that's equally funny and sweet!!! He musta had that all planned out bless!! :]

It was cute, but the funny part is that he was at the local pub - just next door to our flat (we were living in a wee village in the west midlands at the time) and he was brickin' it - didn't know for sure that I would say YES!!!


----------



## foxforce

Hi everyone 

Happy easter to you all, hope you are all enjoying the holidays and lovely weather we are having, I really hope we have a summer like this :cool:

Many congrats to you Aaisrie and your hubby to be, beautiful ring and lovely nails :happydance: How romantic 

Kelzy as everyone else has said don't worry about your meds as the doctor wouldn't risk anything that would harm baby and they will have weighed up the risks and benefits :flower:

Hann you must have been unfortunate to get bad weather where you are, it's been gorgeous where we are, not a sign of any rain/storms like they had in London, hang in there with your mil

Hope everyone else is ok, I'm of to my parents for dinner today with the dog as dh is out with his friends for the night, work for me tomorrow too but only for a few hours.

Have a good day all xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Happy Easter everyone!

Have a good dinner today Fox!

:hugs: Kelzy, it's not the same hun, try not to worry- Like Sherri pointed out- it's not the same thing and the benefits outweigh the risks- you need a decent quality of life and I'm sure your baby is just fine :)

Mummy- was it you who is getting the icandy cherry? 

Congratulations Eve!!! I bet you can't wait to tell everyone! :happydance:

Thanks for the tip re the sales Hann, hope the weather clears up for you!

Welcome to tri tri everyone who's moved over now :)


----------



## MrsWez

Happy Easter girls. Hope you don't eat eat too many chocolate bunnies!! 

Only 4 days until I get to see baby Jonathan. :happydance:


----------



## mummySS

happy easter ladies!

Eve - congrats, that's a lovely ring!

Doods yes it was me that was getting the Cherry. It's all ordered up to be delivered in a few days. Exciting :happydance:

Hope everyone's enjoying the weekend
xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Happy Easter everyone!! Shame i don't eat chocolate lol never mind, i'll put my feet up and relax instead since i hurt my pelvis getting Abbie in and out of the bath last night, its really hard lifting her now.

MrsWez, good luck with your scan, i have mine thursday too its nice to see so much of them isn't it, i only had 2 with abbie, i think this will be my 9th so far this time!! x


----------



## mummymarsh

hi mummys,

hope your enjoying all the lovely easter eggs your OHs got you...

now is the time to eat them while you can get away with it..:thumbup:

xxx:flower:


----------



## MrsWez

Kelzy, it's a 3D one too!!! I feel like I'm waiting for Christmas! Good Luck!


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks mummymarsh, hope you have a great easter too xx

MrsWez, i bet you can't wait, i had a 3d one at 16weeks and it was amazing then so i can't imagine it at this stage! I'm hoping to book one for about 30 weeks but i'm not sure its worth paying for one when i'll be scanned every few weeks anyway (mines a growth scan), still 3d ones are more for bonding aren't they and i really want to see him now lol he was so skinny at 16 weeks i'm hoping he's put some baby fat on now!! Yeah, i'm convinced lol will have to book one now lol xx
Hope you get some really cute pics xx


----------



## mummySS

Hi mummymarsh, hope you're doing well. xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies and happy Easter, hope you have lots of easter eggs to feast on!


Eve congrats, and a beautiful ring! I could only ever dream to have nails like yours! x

Kelzy hope you are feeling better about your meds now, as the others have said there is a big difference between you and a drug addict! x

Hann, hope your weekend is going well and your MIL isnt annoying you TOO much! 


BV, your Easter plans sound great hope you are having a lovely time! x

Curlew, great that you have nearly finished DS's room, enjoy the lamb roast, i love lamb! x

Fox, nice to hear frrom you, have a lovely day x

Wez, yay for seeing jonathon in 4 days! x

Mummy, exciting about the Icandy! hope you are having a nice day x

Mummymarsh, nice to hear from you, hope you are feeling well x

Well AFM, we are off for a few days, staying at my mums tonight, them going off to the Cotswolds for 3 nights for some R and R. We are planning to visit Cheltenham and Stratford upon Avon but basically chill the rest of the time, the hotel we are staying in for two nights looks lush I cant wait!
Hope the weather stays good although i woludnt mind it being a little cooler as we are gonna be out and about on our feet!
There was a spectaular storm in London last night, forked lightening and everything, luckily it didnt last long and didnt reach Colchester as my washing was out!:wacko:

Been cleaning, washing, gardening etc this morining so the house is in good shape when we return home and also my mum and stepdad are staying the Wed night before we get home!

So this is me signing out for a few days! Have a great week ladies and il catch up with you all towards the end. Royal wedding yay! xx

:happydance:


----------



## mummySS

Enjoy your week Mel, sounds lovely! 

Curlew, we're having a roast today too :)


----------



## MrsWez

kelzyboo said:


> Thanks mummymarsh, hope you have a great easter too xx
> 
> MrsWez, i bet you can't wait, i had a 3d one at 16weeks and it was amazing then so i can't imagine it at this stage! I'm hoping to book one for about 30 weeks but i'm not sure its worth paying for one when i'll be scanned every few weeks anyway (mines a growth scan), still 3d ones are more for bonding aren't they and i really want to see him now lol he was so skinny at 16 weeks i'm hoping he's put some baby fat on now!! Yeah, i'm convinced lol will have to book one now lol xx
> Hope you get some really cute pics xx

I agree, it is for bonding. It's my birthday present so luckly I'm not paying for it. If I get great pics maybe it will give you the extra push to do it!! We did the 3D at 15 weeks and he was really really skinny too. So hopefully this time we have a little fatty.



AFM OMG, I've gotten sick 4 times today already and it's only 8:42AM. Ugh. :nope: I haven't been able to keep anything down yet today. I'm still trying to keep a PMA. I just hope it goes away soon and I can keep something down soon.


----------



## mummySS

:hugs: Wez, poor you, that sickness sounds horrid. Maybe you can try to sleep it off. Hope the day picks up for you! x


----------



## MrsWez

I wish I could mummyss, I'm at work. :(


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: sorry your not feeling great MrsWez, can't be helping being at work, hope you get some sleep tonight x


----------



## Hann12

Sorry you're not well mrs wez - hope you are feeling better now. 

Haven't caught up on all the posts yet but: 

Mel - might see you in the coltswolds, we are there tomorrow for a night! 

Mummy - exciting about your pram

Hope everyone else has enjoyed Easter. 

The weather here improved today and I lay in the sun from 12.30 - 5pm. It was so lovely! 
Off for the night away tomorrow, back tues in London. Pregnancy massage tomorrow, can't wait!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Evening all. Apologies for absence. Been either asleep or out raving all weekend! OK, by "raving" I mean at family bbq's or sitting in a village pub with the girls (see fb for pics!). Will have a read through later, hope everyone is well and if not, gets better soon xxx


----------



## BlueViolet

Happy Easter, everyone :) 

Wez, hope you're feeling better. It's awful that you had to work today. 

Hann, the massage sounds awesome. Enjoy! I've been trying to get my husband to rub my back but he only has a 5min attention span. I'm grateful that he's trying, though. 

DM, sounds like you've had fun :) 

I just finished cleaning up Easter lunch/early dinner. Originally, we were going to go to the in-laws for dinner and then they were going to take us out to eat. Then my husband volunteered to run the grill at our house instead. I did my best not to murder him as I just found out that we were hosting Easter dinner last night. Good thing I stocked up the fridge recently because I didn't want to go grocery shopping this morning. On the menu - grilled fillet mignon, grilled peppers and onions, corn on the cob, garlic bread, tomato and cucumber salad, roasted potatoes and carrots, colored eggs. The sugar cookies didn't get made because the guests came over sooner than I had planned for. Not quite traditional food, but with such late notice, I'm quite proud of myself. 

I think my husband should give me a freaking medal for holding it together with the flood of hormones that emerged. The definition of him cooking on the grill is me getting everything all ready so he can throw it on and making the side dishes to go with it. And guess who does the clean up? Yep, that's me! I did the massive pile of dishes while he played video games in the office. If I didn't want a father for my baby, I would have murdered him long ago. Overall, I'm just glad I survived and played a good host. Sorry for the rant...I had to let that out :blush:


----------



## kelzyboo

Well done for surviving that BV, such short notice i would have gone to pieces! The food sounds lovely especially the cucumber salad, yum yum i'm craving salad at the moment, happy easter hope your taking the time to relax now after a hard day xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

30+5 Bump


----------



## BlueViolet

Thanks, Kelzy! :) I ended up dragging my husband to Barnes and Noble and I picked up a bunch of the Peter Rabbit Easter books, a puzzle, and a cute bag with a fuzzy tail. All is right with the world again. Now I'm going to chill and read to my belly. 

SK, great bump pics!


----------



## Aaisrie

*[RANT]*

I fucking HATE my sister in law, I know hate is a strong word but I really do.... You know I had said about her stalking me online and searching my name and stuff... weirdo stalking bitch. Well last night we were round at Patricia's for our annual Easter Turkey Dinner and they phoned [they live down South about 7/8hrs drive] and Patricia made Chris go on the phone and tell his bro that we're engaged. So that was fine. Then BITCHFACE wanted to talk to him and started giving him crap... Okay... deep breaths.
Then he came through and said she wanted to talk to me... ummm she hates me why would she want to talk to me? So I said no I wasn't speaking to her after her being nasty last week. I was told to just go and keep the peace, I warned them if she started I would say something... So I go on the phone and shes all "Congrats" so I was polite and said thank you - this went on 3 more times because she literally had nothing else to say to me!! Then she turned around and said so it's marriage number 2 [in a derogatory way] to which I told her yea at least this one will be better than the last one - yea bring up that my ex-husband was an abusive SOB why don't you... nice?! - so then she said "When's the wedding?" so I told her I didn't know yet - I mean hello I'm 28w pregnant, there are more important things... although she's a shit mother so she probably doesn't know... and I know that might sound like I'm just talking in anger but I'm actually not! When I used to pick up my nieces they used to be wearing the wrong clothes [like a 7yr old wearing a 4 yr olds trousers] their clothes were always crumpled and dirty looking... and old and their wee boy who is a month younger than Saraya can't say anything other than "bye bye" and "dada" not because he's stupid but because she won't give him any stimulation because she wants to lie and sleep on the sofa all day watching judge judy....
So anyway when I said I didn't know she turns around and said "So you have to save your benefit money up" WTF.... So I just said again I didn't know when we were getting married and again she said "So you'll have to save your benefit money" and I said nothing so she said it AGAIN...... At this point I just said "Yes ******* I'll have to save my benefit money" so she just said "oh my god" under her breath like I was overreacting... HOW fucking DARE she.... Then this morning she left a comment on facebook saying "well done you, wonder how many benefits you can claim for now" and then she left a msg on Chris' page saying "you're fucked now mate" 

I have no deleted her off facebook and will be having nothing more to do with her... how immature can you get. I swear grown women should NOT act like that....

*[RANT OVER]*

Sorry for that girls... I just had to get it out


----------



## kelzyboo

Awww Eve poor you she sounds like a nasty piece of work, not exactly what you need right now is it. Take no notice of her, seriously her brother is obviously happy and very much in love with you she will just have to deal with it and learn to keep her mouth shut! She'll end up pushing him away if she keeps talking to you like that, try not to let it stress you out its her problem, not yours xx


----------



## fifi-folle

OMG WTF!? No idea what to say to that!


----------



## Aaisrie

Kelzy Chris isn't even her bro, she's engaged [and has been for about 7 yrs] to Chris' eldest bro. I don't know how he puts up with her to be honest... She's always been a nasty piece of work but she's taken it too far this time... I mean not only is it none of her business if I'm on benefits or not it's definitely not her business to be posting that on FB!!! And the first phone call when we found out she had been googling me was on Chris' birthday when she phoned and had a go at him and this one was when we just got engaged... I mean is she allergic to people being happy because she's so God damn miserable?!


----------



## DragonMummy

omg Eve what a total "see you next tuesday"!!!! What has Chris got to say about it?


----------



## Aaisrie

Chris didn't even want to tell his bro we were engaged because he KNEW she would be on the phone and he didn't want to talk to her. He's annoyed about the whole thing but... he can be... quite... spineless LOL I'm like a terrier I won't let go of the jugular whereas he just kinda... ignores it?!


----------



## mummySS

Bloody hell Eve what an utter biatch!! No wonder you're seething.


----------



## mummySS

BlueV well done on the last minute dinner party - I am incredibly impressed! And glad DH made it up to you :)


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry you are dealing with so much drama Eve. :hugs:

BV, Great job with your dinner party. I would like an invite next time!!

AFM, Feeling better today. Yesterday was miserable. Hopefully I'll be better today.

Cute bump, SK!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls... really appreciate it. Sorry I haven't read back... still sitting here seething which is just making me feel more and more sick!! dammit...


----------



## abc123x

Hello ladies - so I disappeared for a bit. Sorry.

I see that we had a birth!! Sounds like he is doing well, so yay for that. :thumbup:

I have had a miserable past week. I had a knee go out to arthritis, so I got a steroid injection in that knee and it seems to be doing better. Bummer that the other one got strained, but it should improve on its own. I had periods of shortness of breath and extreme heart palpitations, accompanied by nausea and fatigue all weekend. Yesterday we realized that my feet and ankles had swollen up like balloons. That's when I got worried, so I called my Doctor's office and spoke with a nurse who wants me in today, so in about 3 hours, I'll be off to see the doctor. Hopefully all is well and it's just exaggerated pregnancy symptoms.

It has been one thing after another with this pregnancy and I'm exhausted, but if baby boy wants to keep fighting, I will too.

I hate being at the end of July. I am jealous of all your due dates! lol


----------



## kelzyboo

OMG Eve i thought she was interfering in a sort of 'looking out for family, in the wrong way' type of thing but shes not even related?? She sounds weird tbh, can't your OH talk to his brother and get her to back off and mind her own buisness? She sounds like a very sad woman with nothing better to do, hope your ok don't let her stress you out xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Only just noticed but Happy 28 weeks to me and everyone else sharing my due date lol x


----------



## BlueViolet

Eve, your SIL sounds so awful. I have to give you credit for not screaming obscenities into the phone to her. The high road is to just ignore her. 

Abc, welcome back and hope you feel better! Time has been flying and soon it will be the end of July. I can't believe we're almost done with April. So crazy. 

I'm working on wrapping up the baby purchases. The major thing left is a breast pump. Everyone's been raving about the Medela ones, but I'm thinking of getting something less expensive since I'll be using it occasionally. Has anyone one used a Lansinoh one or an Ameda one? I'm leaning towards the Ameda one since it's $160 and I found a $50 rebate. That's a lot better than something in the $300 range. But my concern is will it break and then would I have to buy the better kind anyhow?


----------



## Blue_bear

Hi ladies, apologies for being missing in action over the weekend. We decided spur of the moment to go to my parents and stay for the weekend. I just couldnt bear to be stuck in the house, bored!

They have a lovely garden and dogs of their own so we did lots of walking. A little baby shopping and then sunday we went up north to sutton on sea, mainly to vivist my great aunt but also a lovely walk ont he beach with the dogs.

Amazingly, i slept like a log at their house so i have told them i am going back there if i cant get sleep here again!

Am shattered now though, its been a busy one. Have got to go and teach the brats to ride in a bit though. For now i am happy relaxing in my new ebay bargain....got a really nice recliner for a tenner :) I do keep getting stuck laying back in it though! Lol.

Not had chance to read back yet, will catch up properly later. Hope you are all well x


----------



## Clareabell

Evening all, I have been busy the last few days enjoying the sunshine and numerous BBQ's. 

Eve congratulations on your engagement, that is lovely news and such a special time. As for your SIL what a selfish, jealous cow. Pay no attention to her pathetic comments she clearly has nothing going on in her life if she has to be so spiteful and cant be happy for you. 

Kelz - Dont feel bad about the meds, a mummy thats not exhausted, unhappy and i pain is the most important thing to your little man.

Doods - Glad you had fun at Peppa Pig World, looks like good fun.

Mummyss - V exciting about the pram. I just love ticking baby purchases off my to do list.

Wez- Glad to hear that so far today seems to be a better day. :)

BV - Your a good wife, my hubby also sprang a BBQ on me Saturday lunch time but it was actually a laugh to have are friends round and could be one of the last times before we have a little baby. *scary*

DM - From your FB pics it looks like you have been having lots of fun.

All those away for the weekend hope that you are/had a nice relaxing time in the sunshine. :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Hope everyone had a happy Easter and are able to enjoy the weather today - I know here it's beautiful (if not slightly hot) and sunny. My dog Sophie is stuck at the window all day watching all the birds!

Here's my 30 week, 3 day/all dressed up for Easter bump! (Sorry, I know they're big!)

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/050p.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/054pp.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

lovely bump, SB!


----------



## DragonMummy

Here's me at 30 weeks (+4!)

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/216219_10150548526995023_781605022_18058787_6239968_n.jpg

And this is 30 weeks with Harry

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/bump.jpg

Definately smaller this time round!


----------



## kelzyboo

Lovely bumps SB and DM! DM your deffinately smaller this time round, looks a lot higher with Harry too x


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah she's definately head down now.


----------



## mummySS

Beautiful bumpage ladies.

Sb - you look so sweet and your dress is lovely!

Dm - Your bump is adorable - omg check your whaps with harry! Bump's not the only thing that's smaller this time round!


----------



## DragonMummy

They're huge now. Note arm position!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Aww shes getting into position early, planning her escape no doubt lol x

I'm going to ask you ladies before i ask my consultant when i see her, does anyone elses baby never change positions? I mean not once! Mine doesn't is that strange, he kicks and moves about but he's always in the same place, lying across with his head on my right side. I can tell by where he kicks that he hasn't moved and i've never felt him change positions, i'm convinced i would have felt it and i haven't. As you probably know i've had more than my share of scans and he's always been in the same place, his position was checked when i went to hospital for my medication and he's in the same place!

I'm just wondering if thats normal, to be active but never change positions, most women i've talked to say their babies move around and change positions regular, from what i remember Abbie did but not this lazy monkey, if he doesn't move soon he'll run out of space lol

Last time i saw my consultant in clinic (25weeks) i asked if he was still in the same place and she said, yes hes transverse but they change positions all the time, i don't think she grasped that i was telling her he never did! I just think its kinda strange so anyone else with a lazy baby, please reassure me lol xx

On a happy note i got a complement today, i was told 'you don't look pregnant from behind!' WTH of course i don't, my bumps at the front lol still i'm taking it that my arse hasn't got fatter yet!! xx


----------



## SugarBeth

I know Katie no longer changes positions anymore, just kicks and punches in around the same places now. But she's also been head down since I was 23 or 26 weeks, so maybe that's the difference? (Personally I'm hoping she doesn't move out of that position! She was even face down last time!)

Lol Kelzy, I got that compliment as well. It made me feel pretty good though, because I figured it meant I was carrying all in my belly!


----------



## kelzyboo

Exactly lol at least we're all out front and not gaining anywhere else yet, although i'm sure i will later on if i remember rightly even my face got fatter with abbie :blush:

Its good that she's head down already and i hope she stays there for you! I think i'm just strange, no idea why he's never changed but it doesn't seem to be the norm, just has me worried a bit but i have a scan on thursday and if he still hasn't changed position i will ask if thats normal for some people!

Hope he does change and go head down in time before he runs out of space, i may need a section anyway but i want to have the option to go natural, if he stays where he is theres no chance of that :wacko: xx


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> They're huge now. Note arm position!!

Aha! Lol :)

Kelzy - hmm I've no idea, I don't think mine has moved position either but I think it's head down already. Doc told me at last visit it's more difficultfor them to change positions now as there's not much room - they definitely can and do though!


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Sorry not been on but had a fairly hectic weekend. Parents came down for Easter Lunch on Sunday and yesterday was DH's birthday so we went to Scone palace for the day and then out for a meal at night. Lovely weekend.

Lovely bumps ladies - everyone is looking great. DM definately a smaller bump than Harry.

Fidget has definately turned this weekend. Up til now he had been lying transverse and kicking me in either side but at some point he has gone head down and now all the kicks are at the top of my bump. Plus I am feeling a lot of pressure on my cervix where he must be resting, makes it a bit uncomfortable for walking any great distance though! 

Catch up with all the posts tonight.


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> Kelzy it's TOTALLY different!! I've been on 4 cat. C drugs and am now on Cat. B for the HG!! It's how the risks fall - the Dr wouldn't prescribe it unless they thought it necessary!!!
> 
> AFM - I'm not allowed to tell anyone yet because we're having a big family Easter dinner tomorrow and Chris wants to tell all his family then... but I just can't help myself...
> 
> *WE GOT ENGAGED YESTERDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!*

congrats hun....


----------



## Blue_bear

Hubby starts his new job today - yay! Only he has been left in the lurch by the chef thats leaving. He was supposed to be handing over today but has decided yesterday was his last day!

They have nearly 40 booked in for lunch already so hubby was going to have to blag it on his own. 

Ive given in and said i will go in and help him.....so im playing chef for the day! I just know i will be crippled later but hey ho!

My friend is going for her repeat early scan today so fingers crossed for her! Am also waiting for my best friend to give birth to her pink bump, she's due Friday. I am desperate to keep asking how she is but i can only imagine how annoying that gets!

Anyway dashing off now, I will get round to catching up properly im sure! xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> *[RANT]*
> 
> I fucking HATE my sister in law, I know hate is a strong word but I really do.... You know I had said about her stalking me online and searching my name and stuff... weirdo stalking bitch. Well last night we were round at Patricia's for our annual Easter Turkey Dinner and they phoned [they live down South about 7/8hrs drive] and Patricia made Chris go on the phone and tell his bro that we're engaged. So that was fine. Then BITCHFACE wanted to talk to him and started giving him crap... Okay... deep breaths.
> Then he came through and said she wanted to talk to me... ummm she hates me why would she want to talk to me? So I said no I wasn't speaking to her after her being nasty last week. I was told to just go and keep the peace, I warned them if she started I would say something... So I go on the phone and shes all "Congrats" so I was polite and said thank you - this went on 3 more times because she literally had nothing else to say to me!! Then she turned around and said so it's marriage number 2 [in a derogatory way] to which I told her yea at least this one will be better than the last one - yea bring up that my ex-husband was an abusive SOB why don't you... nice?! - so then she said "When's the wedding?" so I told her I didn't know yet - I mean hello I'm 28w pregnant, there are more important things... although she's a shit mother so she probably doesn't know... and I know that might sound like I'm just talking in anger but I'm actually not! When I used to pick up my nieces they used to be wearing the wrong clothes [like a 7yr old wearing a 4 yr olds trousers] their clothes were always crumpled and dirty looking... and old and their wee boy who is a month younger than Saraya can't say anything other than "bye bye" and "dada" not because he's stupid but because she won't give him any stimulation because she wants to lie and sleep on the sofa all day watching judge judy....
> So anyway when I said I didn't know she turns around and said "So you have to save your benefit money up" WTF.... So I just said again I didn't know when we were getting married and again she said "So you'll have to save your benefit money" and I said nothing so she said it AGAIN...... At this point I just said "Yes ******* I'll have to save my benefit money" so she just said "oh my god" under her breath like I was overreacting... HOW fucking DARE she.... Then this morning she left a comment on facebook saying "well done you, wonder how many benefits you can claim for now" and then she left a msg on Chris' page saying "you're fucked now mate"
> 
> I have no deleted her off facebook and will be having nothing more to do with her... how immature can you get. I swear grown women should NOT act like that....
> 
> *[RANT OVER]*
> 
> Sorry for that girls... I just had to get it out

wow what a bitch.... i would of done the same thing hun or slapped her (at the wedding that she would only stay for just for a slap around) lol

big hugs though and ignore that bitch


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all - how is everyone?

I LOVE those comments "you can't tell youre pregnant from behind" - even if you put weight on at the side, you still wouldn't look pregnant from the back, you'd just look fat! :rofl:

At work again. Boo. Oh well, only here til 2. Got to the canteen just as it opened so yummy fresh baked croissants with my cup of tea for breakfast this morning. Yummah...


----------



## Doodlepants

Mmmm croissants!! I want some!

Lovely bump pics everyone!

Sorry about your SIL being a complete oxygen thief Eve!

Re- babys moving- mine moves about loads still and always changes position! It feels like shes got bags of room still so I'm worried now! I hope she's growing OK! I don't see my MW for 3 weeks yet! My bump doesn't seem much bigger lately but M says it is so I take it I'm growing ok!?!

Happy 31 weeks to me, SK and Fox!
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

mine has definately got smaller. Think she's just hiding out in my pelvis now.


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi-

another shopping question as I am so indecisive and can't make my mind up!
Opinions on the bags?:
https://www.happybags.co.uk/changing-bags/oilily-baby-bag-paradisio-navy-ss2011.html

https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/changing-bags/blooming-gorgeous-bags/blooming-gorgeous-love-birds

It's going to be my Birthday present otherwise I wouldn't be spending so much!
Thanks :)


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Hi-
> 
> another shopping question as I am so indecisive and can't make my mind up!
> Opinions on the bags?:
> https://www.happybags.co.uk/changing-bags/oilily-baby-bag-paradisio-navy-ss2011.html
> 
> https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/changing-bags/blooming-gorgeous-bags/blooming-gorgeous-love-birds
> 
> It's going to be my Birthday present otherwise I wouldn't be spending so much!
> Thanks :)

i like the second one


----------



## DragonMummy

ooooh am loving both! which one would go best with your buggy? I like the pattern of the first one but I have a pink lining so they will always get my alleigance!


----------



## DragonMummy

btw i got my way - am having the gorgeous pink car seat from M&P. DH wants to go on a golfing weekend in september. Personally I couldn't give a rats arse but I thought it would be good leverage for a trade off ;)


----------



## MrsWez

Hope everyone is having a great morning/day. 

Great bumps everyone!!

AFM, I'm doing great. It's my Friday!! Two days off and I plan on doing very little. I'm 29 weeks today. :happydance: Can't believe it's getting so close now. LO has been keeping me awake with kicks and punches. But I still am in awe over it so it doesn't bother me too much.

Only 2 more days until my 3D ultrasound!! :happydance: :headspin:


----------



## DragonMummy

I know what you mean Wez. I alternate between being frustrated by not sleeping and just enchanted by her fidgeting!


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> I know what you mean Wez. I alternate between being frustrated by not sleeping and just enchanted by her fidgeting!

Exactly. :thumbup:


----------



## Doodlepants

DM- I think they would both go with the buggy.
I'm leaning towards the blue one because I love the colour so much..... hmm decisions! It's more than I wanted to spend but I'm trying to justify it! Martyn said he doesn't want to get me changing bag for my Birthday and I should just get one anyway but since I told him the price of the other one I think he's changed his mind! I think it looks more like a normal bag so I might get more use out of it.....

Happy 29 weeks Wez!


----------



## Annamumof2

ugh foot in rib and movement down under my knicker elastic... how long is he....


----------



## DragonMummy

that long? :rofl: am also getting rib and cervix kicks when she stretches out.


----------



## Annamumof2

i thought this was good for some of us

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...free-breast-pump-offer-details-uk-only-3.html


----------



## abc123x

ooh mine does that too. A foot in my rib, a hand by my hip, and a butt in the middle of everything.

So, I thought I'd shared with you ladies that I found out about my awful flaws this morning. I fought with these 2 girls over OH back in high school - 5 years ago. Apparently, they're not over it. One of my friends works with the both of them, and they had a whole conversation on break about how they can't stand me because my hair is too big and my eyebrows are ugly.
:rofl:
I asked my 2 year old if he likes my hair... he said he didn't know, but it's kind of pretty.


----------



## DragonMummy

you have ugly eyebrows?

:haha:


----------



## Doodlepants

OMG abc how funny! Some people never grow up do they lol!

I keep drinking cherryade.....it's making me feel like crap but I really fancy something fizzy. I think a pint of water may be in order instead!


----------



## MrsWez

Some people never grow up, abc.


----------



## abc123x

I guess they're kind of ugly, but I do get them waxed lol.


----------



## mummySS

Doods i like both! But if i had to choose i reckon i'd go for the pink lining one... Btw it sounds like you need cream soda! Wez and I have been guzzling the stuff. 

Which reminds me - happy 29 weeks to Wez, and to me, jen and starry. 

Starry - i know you're probably not reading but hope all's going well. We miss you!

Abc, that's hilarious! what an odd thing to say.


----------



## foxforce

Happy 29 weeks to Mrs Wez, Jen, Mummyss and Starry
Happy 31 weeks to Doods and SK, I totally forgot until I read your post keep thinking it's Monday! 

I prefer the Oilily bag Doods, love the colours. I'm sure your measuring fine, I see my mw 10th May next. 
I'm drinking caffeine free diet coke at the mo inbetween dilute Robinsons blackcurrant and apple, loving it 

ABC they sound very childish, how strange people can be

Hope you all had good easter weekends and are getting a shorter week with the Royal wedding too. x


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh I love cream soda!
I've probably had too much chocolate and cherryade so I've been gulping water and munching on apples to try and compensate!


----------



## BlueViolet

Great bump pics, DM and SB! :) 

Abc, what a weird comment! Sounds like those girls have nothing better to do with their time if they can't let go of something from high school. 

Doodle, I like both bags, but I think I'm partial to the second because of the bird print. Of course, it's your call. Too bad you can't get both. 

Today is absolutely gorgeous after a huge storm last night. I hope the weather stays nice, but no chance...apparently we're getting a hail storm tonight.


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh get both!- Now THAT is a good idea!- I'm not sure M would go for it though!


----------



## Hann12

Doodle - I like the blue one I think - bit more useful as it looks like a normal bag too.

DM and SB - great bump piccys!

Eve - ignore the SIL, I know its hard but don't let her ruin your celebrations. You should be able to enjoy it and be on top of the world!

Back home now, had a nice time away. It was nice to see my DH's family but they do drive me mad. I think anyone except DH would drive me mad after 5 days non stop but this is a bit worse. I feel bad as they are lovely people but just a bit much.

Anyway didn't do much there but just spent the night in Cowley Manor in the Cotswolds which was amazing. I would recommend a visit there and there were lots of people with babies so reckon we could go back again with the baby. 
Photo 1 of the hotel:


Photo 2 of me in the hotel:


Photo 3 - the baby clothes on the line!!


As usual they will be the wrong way round - silly mac book!

Nice to be home now and will be able to catch up on all the posts :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad you had a good time away Hann! That's a lovely photo of you :)
It looks lovely there!


----------



## samzi

Hi ladies
29 weeks today :happydance:
Booked my 4d scan for 12th may so cant wait for that - ive never had one before x


----------



## Doodlepants

Congrats Samzi!
I'm debating a 4d scan now too but only have a week to decide! We had one with Holly so I feel like it would be a nice idea to have one again so the have one each? I don't know if I've got the money right now though as Holly is going to need a new car seat soon, she's nearly at the weight limit of her seat and her new one will be the same cost as the scan :/
Hopefully seeing all your pics will be enough!
xxx


----------



## Hann12

Doodle - I think the 4D scans are great (getting one on Saturday) but you probably won't end up looking at it a lot after the baby comes so don't be too upset if you don't get one. The regular scans are nice to have too. I know people that don't get the 4D one because they don't want to know what the baby looks like. 

Samzi - congratulations on 29 weeks!


----------



## MrsWez

Doodle, I'm going to post my 4d pics on Thursday so I hope that will help.

Great pics, Hann. You are beautiful btw!

Happy 29 weeks to Samzi, Jen, mummyss and Starry! 

Happy 31 weeks to SK and Doodle. I can't wait to be there!


----------



## abc123x

Ooh, I'm having a 4D scan on May20th. I'll be 30 weeks and she said she'll have a good guess of baby's birth weight. I'm so excited! My first one was great.


----------



## mummySS

Hann welcome back - and well done the photos are the right way up!! My mac book does that normally too, it takes ages of fiddling to get them the right way. Cowley manor looks great - and lovely piccy of you, i love your dress.

Know what you mean about the inlaws - mine are lovely too but in small doses :)

Oh happy 31 weeks to doods, fox and SK! Seems so grown up!


----------



## Hann12

31 weeks seems crazy!! I looked at that and thought it must be wrong until I realised I'm 29 weeks on Saturday. 
I hope my 4D scan on sat can tell me the weight/size of the baby too. Very exciting!
Just looking at ordering my final bits and pieces on amazon, need thermometers and monitors!


----------



## Jenni4

Hey Doods!! I say go with the oilily!! I love mine!! I saw yours in the store as well. it's gorgeous! I love that their bags don't look like diaper bags....I'm tempted to go ahead and start using it cause i think they are so unique looking and different. at least they are different here...maybe in the uk everybody has one...don't know. All I know is that everything in Dubai is very very shiny and sparkly....very difficult if you are easily distracted by shiny things!!!


----------



## Jenni4

baby having hiccups for the first time!! loving it!! :happydance:


----------



## kelzyboo

:flower: Hope everyones having a good day x

AFM, i've been looking around and making lists of what i need for the little man (which is almost everything lol), so far all i have is his cot (needs a new matress), pram, sterilizer, car seat, nappies and wipes and a million items of clothing :haha: Seriously i need all sorts still but hey ho, i've saved the pennies up and i'm about ready to get the rest now so i'm just picking things out ready for a serious shopping trip next week sometime :happydance:

I've also made a bit of a decision, i've decided to give breastfeeding a go :cloud9: I wasn't and am still not sure of Abbie's reaction to it and obviously if it isn't working for us then i will have to stop but i wanted to at least give it a go, as i've probably mentioned before, not even trying to BF with Abbie has always been a sore point for me and i've massively regretted it since. Shes healthy, hardly ever ill and very intellegent so i don't think FF did her any harm but i still wish i'd tried it at least, so i'm going to try this time! I've tested the waters and mentioned it to her and she seems ok for now, just hope i can do it for as long as possible without upsetting her!

Obviously i'm not even sure i can do it, i'm a total novice so prepare for lots of stupid questions :blush: If i remember rightly, isn't Eve pretty much the BF'ing expert of the beach bumps lol lots of questions coming your way :haha: apologies for any that make me sound silly :dohh: i genuinely have no clue what i need or where to start!! Very happy that i'm going to try though xx

Well, thats a longer post than it was meant to be lol
Just wondering, does anyone else not care about the Royal Wedding?? I seem to be the only one that finds it annoying lol just can't get into the spirit of it, may be hormones :dohh: xx


----------



## abc123x

Kelz - Good for you for trying to BF! Maybe get a breast pump and let your daughter feed the baby sometimes? It means loads to kids when they get to do that. I remember it with my brother and my 2 year old already puts his sippy cup up to my belly button to feed his brother. Sometimes he brings me a juice box and tells me his baby brother needs to drink it lol.

I also do not care about the royal wedding. I'm extremely sick of hearing about it though.


----------



## kelzyboo

Yay i'm not the only one bored of the build up to it lol

Thats a good idea, letting her do some feeds if she will, i will have to express some feeds anyway so it makes sense for her to feed him, not sure she will want to but its nice to give her that option! As long as she can still get involved and can tolerate me BF baby then i will be happy, theres loads she can do like bathing and hugs so if she won't feed him she can still do some, i've told her shes on 'stinky nappy duty' but she well and truly put me in my place with that, not her job she says lol shes right!! x


----------



## Hann12

Kelzy I'll be trying to do BF and expressing, hopefully we'll be fine but it's daunting!! 

I also am not bothered about the royal wedding, I mean people are camping out in London for it!! What?! My friend has organised her 30th birthday event in central London that day so I have to go in for it and it's going to be horrible! I do want to see the wedding dress (on tv) though. 

Just watched my baby do a complete roll around my stomach, amazing!!


----------



## Annamumof2

i'll be trying to BF and will try to express so then skye can do as she wanted to (help feed Flynn)

i also dont give a flip about the royal crap wedding... it is doing my head in they didnt come see us get married so why would we want to see them get married


----------



## DragonMummy

Ohhh Kelzy well done on coming to a decision. I think it's the reight decision for you only because you can reverse it easily, where as if you go FF first, there's no going back. At least this way you'll have options. Once you get the hang you can try including Abbie as well I guess? Get her to bring books over so you can read together or have cuddle time with her. I guess all us second timers will have a lot of adjustments to make with our first borns. Harry is such a Mummy's Boy that I am a bit worried about the green eyed monster kicking in. I suppose we can only try our best and just make it up as we go along!!! And I think Eve is pretty much a general natural parenting guru! Poor woman won't get a minute's peace with us lot! :haha:

Samz congrats on 29 weeks! Can't wait to see more piccies.

Hann HUGE congrats on getting your pics the right way up! :rofl: Gorgeous piccies and i love your dress. Beautiful.


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann we're up at Earls Court on Friday for the Doctor Who experience so that's going to be hideous getting up there! Hopefully it will be far enough out that we won't be too bothered by it.


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha I know I am proud that I mastered technology! I don't expect that it will ever happen again though!!


----------



## Hann12

You'll be fine at earls court. I have to get a train to Waterloo and then the tube to Liverpool street. Hopefully we won't be near too much either, just the crowds getting there. Crazy people! 
Also how funny are all the signs in pubs saying they are showing the royal wedding?! I mean bbc1 and itv are too so it's hardly special!


----------



## Doodlepants

Well I think we're going to have a scout round to see if there's any appointments for a scan- we had one with H- I'll try and put a pic up, but I'm not too fussed, it would be nice for them to have 1 each though.

Ugh- royal wedding, I'm afraid I'm sick to death of it already......


----------



## DragonMummy

I would be more endeared to pubs saying "we don't give a feck, telly off all day"


----------



## MrsWez

The media is making the royal wedding out to be a big deal here in the States (It's in the news everyday and there are shows on TV). Personally I don't care. It's interfering with my birthday. :growlmad:


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez soooo many Americans are loving the Royal Family. I remember when Diana died and we had hundreds over here mourning! Mad isn't it? I guess it seems all mystical and story book in countries that don't have a monarchy, instead of a family of moderately inbred, over-priveliged spongers!!! If someone doesn't directly effect my life, I don't give a rats arse what they do. Celebrity culture bores me. 

That being said, I do love a wedding dress so will watch to see what she looks like. Did any of you watch the royal wedding you tube clip I put on my FB wall? Hilarious....


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Wez soooo many Americans are loving the Royal Family. I remember when Diana died and we had hundreds over here mourning! Mad isn't it? I guess it seems all mystical and story book in countries that don't have a monarchy, instead of a family of moderately inbred, over-priveliged spongers!!! If someone doesn't directly effect my life, I don't give a rats arse what they do. Celebrity culture bores me.
> 
> That being said, I do love a wedding dress so will watch to see what she looks like. Did any of you watch the royal wedding you tube clip I put on my FB wall? Hilarious....

i will be checking out her dress too then turn it off i think

and i didnt care really when diana died....


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Congratulations to those on 31 weeks - fairly chugging along now.

Doodles - i love the second bag its so nice would go with any pram.

Blue bear - yeah for DH starting his new job and what a fab wife you are to be assisting him.

Mrs Wez - can't wait to see the scan pictures so exciting. Im okay with fidget at night but during the evening I swear he is having a disco in there. Tonight its my pelvis and cervix getting the workout!

ABC - sorry those people are being so childish about you. I mean grown adults making judgements on people because of their hair - they need a life.

BV - weather here has been gorgeous too although a little chillier today. Hope it stays for the weekend as we want to get the garden done.

Hannah - well done on surviving the in laws. The hotel looks gorgeous as do you. Love your dress.

samzi - 12th May will come round really quickly for your scan.

Jenni - how cute the baby having hiccups.

Kelzy - good luck with the breast feeding. I'm sure there are lots of people here to give advice and no-one will judge you no matter how silly you think the question is.

I am also in the can't be bothered with the royal wedding. The only upside is I get to spend a whole extra day with DS and DH which is really nice, and I get a half day to add onto my maternity leave.

Midwife appt tomorrow and am getting my bloods done for rechecking the blood group, iron levels and also diabetes. Our team do a small blood test for diabetes with no fasting, if you fail that you do the 1 hour test and if you fail that the 3 hour one. Hoping I am not going to do any more than the wee vial tomorrow as I am not good at parting with my blood.


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Wez soooo many Americans are loving the Royal Family. I remember when Diana died and we had hundreds over here mourning! Mad isn't it? I guess it seems all mystical and story book in countries that don't have a monarchy, instead of a family of moderately inbred, over-priveliged spongers!!! If someone doesn't directly effect my life, I don't give a rats arse what they do. Celebrity culture bores me.
> 
> That being said, I do love a wedding dress so will watch to see what she looks like. Did any of you watch the royal wedding you tube clip I put on my FB wall? Hilarious....

I love the history of the English Monarchy and the UK in general (David Starkey helps with this fascination) that being said the modern royals bore me to tears. To me they don't really serve a purpose. They have very limited power or say in anything. A lot of Americans look at the glitz and glimmer and get caught up the celebrity of it. I am more interested in what has happened to get to this point.


----------



## kelzyboo

:happydance: Seems almost all of you are sick of the Royal Wedding crap, yay i keep getting told off for being miserable but really i'm not, i just don't care for prince william, i'd prefer his brother :haha: lol I agree with DM, i don't get the facination with celebrities at all, half of them are famous for doing feck all anyway (including the royal family!), i have very little talent why am i not famous :shrug: I may have to peek at the dress though, just so that i've seen it since it will be the topic of conversation for the next hundred years, don't want to be left out, kinda hope its ugly though :blush: Deep down i'm a little mean lol

Its true, if i start off BF and its not working i can always switch to FF but if i don't i'll never know and i'll regret it the same as i did last time, i think giving it a go is the best thing for us because if it does work out it will be amazing, if not i can always say i gave it my best! I will be expressing for abbie to feed him, i don't see her being interested in feeding him though after the novelty of a new baby wares off but i want her to have the choice. She does show some interest in him, she kisses and hugs the bump and stuff but i don't think she's got it all in her head yet, i still have to block her and remind her not to kick me in the stomach!

DM, i forget that all us 2nd+ time mummy's have to adjust and prepare our children, selfish me sometimes feels like the only one :dohh: I guess i feel like i have a whole different set of problems with abbies ASD but when you step back and look at it properly its not really much different to the problems everyone faces when its not our first child, you reminded me that i'm not the only one who may have a few adjustment issues lol Abbie's not really a mummys girl, most of the time she can take me or leave me lol but its me that feels close to her, she'll sit on my knee when she feels like it and not when i want her to, i do get hugs but only when she doesn't mind giving them, she doesn't just hug me! I just feel like i still need hugs with her just on her own, because her ASD means that they can be very few and far between and i worry i won't be able to, its all silly really of course i'll have time but i can see its my issue and not hers! I feel like, because its just the two of us we have a special bond (well i do,she may not!) and its me that worries about losing that, i'm sure we'll find our way and i'll have a special bond with both of them without losing either, its just strange going from one child to two i guess xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I took my SIL off FB, she has now posted an apology on FB but I don't care... she only apologised like a couple of days before she started spouting more crap.

I really appreciate all you guys listen to me rant about it!!!

Here's a naked bump shot for you all!! 28 +1 today :]

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/IMG_0969_e.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/IMG_0971_e.jpg


----------



## MrsWez

Ooh la la, Eve. Chris is a lucky guy. :thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez I'm worried already about the weight I've put on... All the pictures from Easter dinner my face is MASSIVEEEEEE and I'm worried about the size I was when I had Saraya and how big I was and being back there again :S


----------



## DragonMummy

perfect bump, Eve. Very beautiful. And kudos to you for removing that bitter old harridan. She needs to learn the bloody considerable difference between benefit scroungers and those who need a bit of help to get by. Living is expensive these days and not everyone is lucky enough to have disposable cash to chuck around! 

Kels I worry that I am going to get the balance wrong and love one more than the other. I worry that I will leave Harry out (one of my old TTC buds has just had a second baby and we never hear about her first child any more) or that I won't love her as much as Harry. I'm sure it's all normal but still, you do worry don't you?


----------



## DragonMummy

and not selfish. you do have additional considerations to worry about with Abbie. Is only natural to feel somewhat different to us other second timers. :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Eve it looks like just bump you have put on and no actual weight on you. It's a fab bump so be proud of it! Mine is a bit smaller I think but not much, I think mine goes round the sides a bit more whereas yours is all out front. Either way all bumps are beautiful I think!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Eve you look like your all bump, obviously i didn't see you before but it certainly doesn't look like you've put on any weight, just bump (not that i'm jealous lol) xx

I worry i won't love him as much as i do Abbie, she's so special and so bloody clever (unusually clever) i worry i'll compare him to her and he won't measure up, i don't want to compare them to each other but it worries me that i will without thinking iykwim, unless he's a genius he won't be as clever but he'll have his own special talents and i want to see them and not constantly compare him to her. I think a lot of how i feel is natural, if 2nd babies weren't loved as much there wouldn't be 3rd and 4th babies lol theres more than enough love to go around, i know that i guess i'm just a worrier!
I love him already i don't know why i'm worried lol xx

The only difference with Abbie would be that any regression or behaviour change caused by anxiety about the new baby would be more significant, where some may throw a few toys or become a little withdrawn, she'd beat the crap out of me and anyone else she came across! I'm expecting a few more meltdowns and perhaps a bit of a change at school because she's doing so well at the moment i know she could go back to how she was before and i'd hate that, she was very aggressive and violent but has calmed down a lot, any change in her life could push her right back but i'm confident we can deal with it at the time. She has 1-1 support at school and we have a supportive family so i wouldn't be completely alone, thankfully or i'd be pulling my hair out lol 
Plus, theres always a chance she will adjust perfectly and all the worry was for nothing, i think she'll be fine tbh but we have to prepare for the worst don't we lol xx


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies! :flower:
omg I was just thinking the same thing as I turned on the TV, I am soo sick of the Royal wedding already and Kate's rags to riches story...enough already!! Its very big over in Canada too, however we do still have a close tie to the UK. We are not under British rule anymore obviously (havent for a ton of years) but my goodness we still have the Queen on all our money!! :wacko: and one of the highways in my province was named "The QueenE 2" lol becuase the queen flew over it on a visit a few years ago :winkwink:
I known we share army resources too and all army personel registering in the British army must fly to Alberta Canada to received their desert warfare training. Anyway, some interesting fun facts for the UK'rs on Canada

:hugs:


----------



## curlew

morning all

DM and Kelzy - I am a bit like you and wondering how DS is going to cope with the baby and how I will be with both of them. DS is very excited about the baby and keeps telling people about him and what they will do but has also said that he is worried that we won't have time for him anymore as we will be too busy with the baby. That has kind of added extra pressure as we are aware he is already feeling that he could be a bit left out when there is two of them. 

Funnily enough we have spoken to him and explained that he will be able to help bath and change the baby and also when I get to expressing he will be able to feed the baby, all of which he is quite keen to do. The good thing is that it will be a couple of weeks into our school summer holidays when the baby comes so I will be able to have some of his friends down to play in the garden or he will be at theirs. Then my parents are taking DS to France for a couple of weeks at the end of July which will be a distraction. By the time he comes back I will be back to driving again and hopefully a bit more mobile so I will be able to take them both to the park and for walks etc.

I guess though we will all learn how to juggle the two children, just like we all learned how to look after the first born and I am sure they will both feel equally loved and cared for.


----------



## mummySS

Ok, I'm going to swim against the tide here... 

I am REALLY EXCITED about the royal wedding!! lol... I honestly didn't think I would be, but I seem to have got caught up in the fever. Don't get me wrong i'm not dressing up my hamster in a union jack flag, but I really am looking forward to it. Not all the surrounding hype, just the wedding itself. I have even invited some friends round on Friday for a cream team & scones party (clearly it's all about the food, lol). We're also having cucumber sandwiches and vol aux vents. Yum!

I know opinions are divided on the royals, but I am quite partial to them. Not necessarily them as people, but I love the tradition and pomp about it, it's just so uniquely British. :)


----------



## mummySS

Eugh so i just called up the hospital to try to convince them to let me have the 1 hour glucose test tomorrow instead of the 3 hour one, and apparently they "don't offer it here". Arghh... i've never dreaded anything so much in my life! Such a wimp :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls but trust me it's not just bump my face and upper arms look like they've been blown up like a balloon!!!!

As for my SIL, she is just looking for stuff to pick on me about. I mean my FIL is on a shit load of benefits and she would never and has never said anything about him because they're all tight and shit!!!


----------



## curlew

gorgeous day here again today and its looking good for the weekend too - yipeeee love the sunshine.

Had midwife appt and and all went well. Really pleased as I was worried about my swollen leg so thought it may be a start of pre-eclampsia but blood pressure was fine, no protein in my urine and all other indicators were fine - very relieved. baby's heartbeat was good and strong and the wee monkey has moved accross my tummy again laying transverse again but as I'm having a csection not that bothered to be honest. The midwife has referred me to physio as it looks as though I have carpol tunnel syndrome in my right hand/arm so hopefully will see them soon.

Airisie - your bump is lovely and you certainly don't look like you have an ounce of fat on you.

Mummyss - glad you are excited about the royal wedding and it sounds like you have a lovely day planned with your friends. Good luck with your glucose test. It's really strange how each health authority varies. I had just a normal blood test this morning and they run the diabetes test on that. Depending on the results I may get the GTT next. 

Two loads of washing out already and one in the machine so hopefully get this one out this afternoon. Need to get motivated to do my ironing though and just can't be arsed!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG Simmy I can't believe you're not dressing your hamster up. SOOO unpatriotic... :rofl:

At work, the Switchboard team have decorated their corner of the call centre. Only they didn't have union jacks at first, just red white and blue bunting. So it looked more like a French cheese market!! They have the union jacks up now and it looks like a cross between a street party and a BNP rally. Not entirely sure that was the look they were going for....

Curlew glad to hear that you don't have PE - christ thats one less thing to worry about!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, beautiful pictures! I love your dress :)

Eve, gorgeous bump! I wouldn't worry about the weight gain. I bet it's probably just bloating and will go away after the birth. I wish I was in the same shape as you. I will have lots of exercising to do after the baby is born. 

Curlew, glad your MW appointment went well. Good luck with the ironing. I don't enjoy it at all. 

About the royal wedding, it's unfortunate that it's becoming such a cash cow for the media. I think I set it to record so I can fast forward and check out a little of it. I suppose every girl dreams of the fairy tale wedding and the royal wedding appears to be one, however, I wouldn't want to be in their place. They have no privacy and can't have an intimate wedding even if they wanted.

Today is my day off, but I had agreed to babysit for a friend. I woke up super early and was ready to get in the shower when I saw a text saying that she took the day off and didn't need me today. I'm glad I have the time off, but I haven't been productive at all. Maybe I'll just chill and catch up with some reading. I'm tempted to go shopping, but I think that might be dangerous on the wallet... :blush:


----------



## MrsWez

Eve, you look great! I wouldn't worry about the weight gain. I feel like a house and everyone tells me I look great. I guess we are our worst critics.

Curlew, I'm glad everything is alright and baby is just laying funny.

SS, good luck with your test. think happy thoughts and breath deep. And I think you should reconsider dressing up your hamster. It would be great fun!

BV, it's my day off as well. Hope you have a relaxing day. 

AFM, I have dinner in the slow cooker and trying to waste the day away. DH wants to wash our cars later. I don't think he realizes it's supposed to rain today and tomorrow. So I'm doing laundry and watching a couple movies. Tomorrow at 10AM is the big scan!!


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone! Hope you all had good bank holiday weekens. I've been tres busy and prob missed loads on here over the last few days...

Eve - that is a lovely bump you have there and you don't look like you've put on any weight! My bump is quite similar to yours which gives me another reason to believe i'll be having a boy!

I'm with mummySS and am actually excited about the Royal Wedding too! I didn't think i'd be fussed but i've been watching the documentaries and am doing a breakfast for me and hubby on Friday with croissants and pancakes etc! Any excuse to eat yummy food :haha:

Does anyone else have a constant pain under their bustline? I can't even explain the type of pain but it gets really painful / uncomfortable especially in the evenings.


----------



## Hann12

Hey everyone!
What a nice day it turned into, it looked like it was going to be chilly when I first got up!

Mrs Wez - I think your right about us being our worst critics, I feel huge and my bump is starting to be less compact and spread around my sides but there is nothing that can be done and when the baby has a wriggle I know its all for a good reason. 
I am panicking a bit about losing the weight though esp as everyone keeps saying how I'll lose it straight away....not too much pressure then!

Mummy - please dress the hamster up and post a photo!
I don't mind the whole royal wedding thing its just the people that are trying to make money out of selling ridiculous items. I heard William and Kate condoms are out there. Just stupid. I think everyone has forgotten the meaning behind the day and just turned it into a media frenzy which I think is very sad for the both of them but especially her as she is from a relatively normal background and now has intense pressure on what should be the happiest day of her life. 

Freckles - good to hear from you. I have a pain in the evenings there but I think its a combination of where the baby is (mine goes between transverse and breech) so is high up and sat under my ribs, and also how much I've eaten. I also think my stomach (skin and muscles) are tired by the end of the day of holding a baby so they ache more. I have been getting side aches a lot. I dread to think how much it will ache by the due date! 

BV - hope you have enjoyed your day off, even if its been unproductive. Sometimes those are the nicest!

We went to westfield this morning and I ended up getting a few things.
Ended up getting a change bag just because we saw one that was nice and on offer and decided a bigish bag would be useful. Its this one:
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-luxury-collection-changing-bag-manhattan/261450900/type-i/

We also got some cotton wool, dummies and a mobile thing for the car seat. I also saw some bunting I want but will wait for blue/pink before we get that. 

Oh and we got a really soft white cuddly rabbit from bebe bisou. Just a little one to give to him/her at the hospital.

Got my diabetes test tomorrow at 9am, what fun! Have the lucozade chilling in the fridge for me. At least the appointment can't run late! 

Hope everyone has had a nice day! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Seriously you girls are wayyyy too sweet to me!! I've def put on my legs/arms/face which sucks.... I don't care about how much I weigh [which is good being a recovering anorexic!] but I like to look/feel good in myself and I look like a goat... a fat goat!


----------



## Doodlepants

:rofl: Eve, you do NOT look like a goat!!!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Aww Eve, i've never heard anyone compare themselves to a goat before :dohh: I can't believe you feel like that, you certainly don't look the way you feel, you look like you've put no weight on anywhere but your bump, which is a super cute little bump lol seriously i'm huge compared to you (but then i was before :haha:) Honestly, you look beautiful and not at all like a goat x


----------



## Blue_bear

Eve, you really do not look like a goat! 

I do sympathise though, i thought i had done quite well weight wise but my mother helpfully pointed out that i had gained weight in my face, legs, bum etc. I thought she was just being mean but i saw someone to day who i havent seen since the start of my pregnancy and even he said i have put a load on in my face! Dammit!

I have got a murderous migraine, and its not shifting at all. Also feels like Baby J is burrowing his way out so just feel a bit uncomfortable all round!


----------



## DragonMummy

the goat analogy is tres random....


sorry to bring the mood down, but am quite upset. My SIL had her 12 week scan today and the baby didn't have a heartbeat. So, so cruel. Especially since she has to watch me and her sister blooming while she waits to lose her baby. Just so bloody devastated for her. Wish there was something I could say or do but I imagine I am the last person she wants to see right now. Have sent her a short message though so she knows I am thinking of her.


----------



## kelzyboo

Awww DM thats terrible news about your SIL, its just so unfair, hope shes ok x
I'm sure she'll be glad of your message even if it may be difficult for her to see you for a while, she'll know your thinking of her and it will mean a lot x


----------



## Doodlepants

So sorry about your SIL DM :hugs:
x


----------



## abc123x

Aww DM, that's awful. It was good of you to send her a message though. It puts you in a very hard position.



I woke up this morning to find my 2 year old with a high fever, throwing up, so off to the doctor we went. Dr. says it's a stomach bug that he's been seeing a lot of, and that my son's fever shouldnt be so high. When we got home, I put him in my bedroom, gave him some medicine, and turned the air on. He half- woke up an hour later, covered in sweat, even though I peeked in 15 minutes earlier and he wasn't sweating at all. So, I think we broke his fever. :thumbup:

I also got my blood results back today and everything they looked at was "at the higher range of normal" ... something like that, so I am temporarily in the clear, but they'll be monitoring me. I have my GD test tomorrow and my ultrasound Friday, so keeping fingers crossed that things with baby only get better.

And blah.


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww DM that is just.... NOT FAIR :[


----------



## mummymarsh

i just wondered how many of you have had losses before???

i have steered clear from here for awhile coz ive been little upset- but been on the loss forums and started to even get depressed with those (quite hearbreaking stories) so braved the pregnancy after loss forums and im sure some of your names have cropped up at various points and in various threads.... 

xxxxx:flower:


----------



## Hann12

DM I am sorry to hear that :(


----------



## DragonMummy

I had an early MC last year on my 30th birthday, MM. I think a few of us have on here. And we have Wez, Sparky and Sherri who all had stillborn babies. Far too bloody common :(

Big love to you hon, hope you're doing ok. xxxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Hope you're doing OK MM :hugs: we're always here if you need a shoulder xxx


----------



## abc123x

MM, I had a MC in November of 2009. I had a friend who died the day after. Couldn't have gotten much worse. I'm sorry that the losses forums aren't always helpful. I tried pregnancy after a loss, when I first found out, but it just made me more anxious.

Miss seeing you on here. :hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

Does anyone hear from Lexie? I know she said she was taking a break, I just didn't know if anyone is still in touch?


----------



## mummymarsh

not that i wanna turn this thread into a miserable place but DM you say stillborns etc too common well not sure if any of oyu seen on news last week or so that (exact figures slip my mind) there are aprox 4000 still borns a year in the UK something like 11 a day and they are saying that around half of these babies could be saved with better monitoring during pregnancy....

so do make sure you go to hospt/mw/docs with even smallest of niggles.... 

on a happier note im glad to see those who have had losses on this thread because the trying to concieve after a loss forum scares me... no one seems to be able to :/ and i do not want that to happen to me lol... so you all feel me with confidence.... 

how has everyones easter been?? and who is looking forward to the royal wedding???? MEEEEEE!! hahaha xxx


----------



## curlew

DM - huge hugs for your SIL.

Mummym - In 2003 I had two missed miscarrages which were only diagnosed when I went for my 12 week scan and had to have ERPC after. Then had my son 10 months later in June 2004. Had an ectopic in April 2009 and had my left tube removed. I then fell pregnant again but had a late miscarriage in October 2009 at 14 weeks. Then got pregnant with fidget in October 2010 due in July. I too found the loss forums heavy going but liked the TTC ones even though I had losses I found them upbeat and you only need to share what you want.


----------



## kelzyboo

I tend to stay away from the losses section as i've had 2, the latest being only 12 weeks and i don't think i quite fit in there, i also don't like to talk about it much, some find it helpful to but it doesn't work for me. Also i think if your TTC, your already well aware of what can happen and i would imagine you'd prefer to think positive rather than go over and over the risks. But thats just me xx

I wish you all the best whenever your ready to TTC and i'm sure you won't have a problem xx

MM, i'm bored of the Royal Wedding already lol too much hype about it and i'm being a rebel by not watching it, would like to see the dress though (thats the girly girl in me lol) x


----------



## mummymarsh

oooo you had it rough to curlew :( i am obsessed with all the losses forums and the TTC and WTT ones but i need to curb my obsession coz it makes me more miserable hahaha... husband keeps telling me to stop reading them lol...

xxx


----------



## mummymarsh

kelzyboo - love ya post minus the royal wedding bit hahahahaha im well excited for it lol.... i got my t shirt with their faces on, my union jack shorts and my baseball cap and flag at the ready:thumbup:




















just kidding- not that obsessed :haha:


----------



## Doodlepants

Pics please MM! I think that's an outfit I need to see!


----------



## mummymarsh

lmao doodlepants.. read just above where my signiture is..... sorry to dissapoint xxx


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol MM that made me giggle, i can just see you wearing them too!! I know its probably me, everyone else in the country will be watching and getting excited and i'm the miserable cow thats sick of hearing about it!! Will have to see if i crack and watch it so as not to be left out lol

Even though i'm sick of it, Abbie's having a 'royal wedding' street party at school tomorrow and i've bought her the union jack headband and a 'future queen' top lol so i'm half getting into the spirit! xx


----------



## mummymarsh

hahaha... i clean at lillys nursery and they have their red blue and white buttin (sp) out and pics of royal family everywhere etc x


----------



## Doodlepants

Hahaha that did sound like a good outfit though! Are you sure you're not going to dress up!?!! :rofl:


----------



## mummymarsh

maybe :) maybe not... who knows lol....


----------



## DragonMummy

you could go with MummySS's hamster.... :rofl:


Sounds like a sexy look mind you ;)


I didn't even go into the TTCAL threads. I preferred LTTTC as it was more positive. General TTC just got on my tits, all idiots bleating about being infertile after 2 months TTC. WHATever!


----------



## mummymarsh

sexy is mme all over hahahaha...... NAAAAAT!!!!

arrgghhh blood tests tomorrow... dam needle phobia makes me stress all through pregnancy.. i expected it to stop now charlie had been born but noooooo..lol...

xxx


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol DM that was probably me!! It took me 2 months with Abbie, 3 months each time with the mc's and a whole 7 months this time, it felt like bloody ages to me at the time, i realise now that 7 months is nothing really but it certainly felt like it lol
Its been 18 months for my sis, so i see how hard it is through her and feel awful for moaning about my TTC journey since you can hardly call it a journey, she's still having trouble so its a good job she loves me or she'd probably punch me for going on about how hard pregnancy is (after moaning that it took me 7 months this time!)

Yep, so it could have been me moaning so early into it, i took for granted falling pregnant easily before and wasn't expecting it to take longer! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

we were 3 years with Harry, 18 months and 5 rounds of clomid this time. So yes, Kel I probably would have belted you! :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Sorry I know this is off topic but had anyone else got sensitive nipples at around week 28/29?


----------



## kelzyboo

:blush: Lol i'd belt me too!! I don't think i understood fully before stumbling across BNB how difficult it can be for some people, i felt like i was having it hard iykwim, i deffinately appriciate how easy i had it now. Its hard to know if you haven't been through it! Think my body makes up for it with the not so easy pregnancy though :dohh:

Its a wonder my sis didn't belt me too, she must be a saint!! x


----------



## kelzyboo

Hann, mine are cracked and a little sore if that counts? x


----------



## Hann12

Mine are feeling like they did when I was in the first trimester!sensitive and sore but not cracked.


----------



## kelzyboo

Mine don't feel as bad as 1st tri yet, maybe they're gearing up for milk already? I know nothing about when milk is produced so thats a guess, i'm sure i just need some good nipple cream lol I don't remember mine getting sore with Abbie until my milk came in after she was born, hope there not that sore this time x


----------



## kelzyboo

Well, my growth scan is tomorrow at 4.15pm :wacko: not looking forward to it especially as i have to wait all day, just keeping my fingers crossed that little bubs is doing ok. My last scan was 23+2 and he measured +4 so hopefully he will be on target, may get a little idea of what he weighs which would be nice as i'm curious lol

MrsWez, enjoy your 3d scan tomorrow hope you get some really good pics, can't wait to see them, i'm desperate for a 3d scan so your photos will push me closer lol :flower: x


----------



## MrsWez

Good luck mummymarsh. I don't blame you for hating the needles. I've lost 4 babes but here I am. :hugs:

I was the same DM, it drove me nuts to see people upset cause they weren't pregnant after 3 or 4 cycles. I lost 4 babies, 6 failed cycles of clomid and 2 freaking years to get and stay pregnant. 
Sorry for your SIL's loss. That's what happened to us at our 10 week scan. It was very hard as my SIL and sister were both pregnant at the time. 

Hann, I have had sore and sensitive boobs for my entire pregnancy. It might be because I have huge jugs. :hhaha:

Good luck tomorrow, Kelzy. I can't wait to share my pics. 

AFM, I have oreos and milk!!!! That is all.


----------



## SugarBeth

MrsWez said:


> AFM, I have oreos and milk!!!! That is all.

You have NO IDEA how much I envy you right now!!!!!!!! :haha:

I have wanted oreos for like two months now, but they're so expensive and they disappear SO quickly!


----------



## Doodlepants

Mmmm I love oreos!!!

Hann- mine are really sore atm too, hopefully it'll go soon x


----------



## Annamumof2

MM - i had my first MC last year on the 29th Aug i was only 4 weeks gone or so and i only found out i was pregnant then after trying for 2 1/2 years and i had first period 27th Sept 2010 after the MC and then i found out i was pregnant after my birthday October 20th 2010 i think it was....
but i hope your doing well and big hugs i know how you feel about the needle problem with them taking bloods i was like that with jay and skye and with Flynn i was alittle but got used to it because of the amount of bloods having to be took and me on fragmin its took my scared of needles away...

DM - big hugs hunny and i'm sorry to hear about your SIL...

Kelz - hope the scan goes well and i hope your injection today didnt sting you this time :-D

AFM - OMG 31weeks today so only 7 weeks left till i have Flynn i can't wait...

Happy 31weeks to me, DM and a few other girls... we are getting there just a few more weeks and all will be over... unless anyone goes over.


----------



## fifi-folle

I sort of feel like my losses are minor in comparison to others but at the same time it still hurts every time I think of them (longest previous pregnancy was less than 6 wks). It took us 18 months to conceive which was really hard but I am so grateful for this baby. The worst one was my first m/c when we found out my SIL was pregnant whilst I was in the process of losing the baby but I love my niece so much and if we had managed to keep that first baby then we wouldn't be getting all her hand-me-downs!!! Saving us sooooo much money!

I'm off to the Scottish Baby Show tomorrow, woo hoo!!! First competition I've entered in a long time and I actually won tickets, yay! Poor DH is a bit apprehensive!


----------



## Clareabell

Morning, happy 31 weeks to all due on the 30th and to the girls due on 28th.

DM - Sorry to hear about your sister in law, its really sad life can be so cruel sometimes. Hope you are doing ok. x

Lovely bump pic Eve, you look great and it looks like all bump to me. 

Kelz - Hope the growth scan goes well today, lovely to see the little man again. 

AFM - Im off to the midwife again this morning due to my rapidly growing bump at 29 weeks i measured 34 so im dreading finding out what I am now, feel like a whale!!! 

Im kind of looking forward to the Royal Wedding but im the sad person that sits and watches the whole of the London Marathon and finds it interesting. :)

Oh and Wez, I love Oreos especially the mint ones which we cant get here, I also have a real craving for peanut butter M&Ms may have to order some of amazon.


----------



## mummySS

Morning all, on my iPhone so will be a short one. 

Mummymarsh, sorry to hear the other parts of the forum are bringing you down, you can always rely on a bit of beach bump banter to cheer you up :) :hugs:

Doods - I was thinking about Lexie too, I wonder how she's getting on... I think she said she was going to leave the forum to concentrate on spending time with family. I think about her lots. 

Wez - enjoy the scan today! Look forward to the pics!

DM - really sorry to hear about your SIL, that is so sad. :hugs:

Hann - my boobies are sore again like first tri, but not my nipples. Boobs feel kind of pre-menstrual. 

Hmm I'm sure I've forgotten loads, will come back online later to catch up properly. 

AFM, I am currently in the 2 hour wait, waiting for my second blood test for glucose. The first one was already pretty traumatic (I blacked out and had to throw up :( ), and now I've downed the Lucozade I'm feeling pretty sick and light headed. I just pray I don't have GD as that will mean even more tests!

Oh and of course I'm starving!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Fingers crossed you are negative Simmy!

Claire, i think we need a picture of your bump :)


----------



## mummySS

Yes agree bump pics please Claire! 

And curlew, we are STILL waiting for wedding pics! :haha:


----------



## Hann12

mummySS said:


> AFM, I am currently in the 2 hour wait, waiting for my second blood test for glucose. The first one was already pretty traumatic (I blacked out and had to throw up :( ), and now I've downed the Lucozade I'm feeling pretty sick and light headed. I just pray I don't have GD as that will mean even more tests!
> 
> Oh and of course I'm starving!!

Oh no! I hope you don't feel bad for long! I've just come from mine. I only had to do the lucozade bit and 1 hour fast so mine was a breeze. Bloods don't really bother me luckily as I've been drained of loads in my time!! Hopefully all will be fine. I did feel buzzy/drunk after the drink though, still do a bit he he!! :haha:
Had my midwife appointment after, the fundal measurement was bang on for the dates which is good though I know its not really accurate! Baby is most definitely lying across my stomach and is perfectly comfortable there so who knows when/if it will move! Naughty scamp! Apart from that all is well.

Congratulations everyone on reaching 30/31 weeks. Its crazy that you only have 7 weeks Anna! Everytime I see you count down I get both excited and scared. You'll probably end up giving birth 4 weeks before me as I think you're due 2 weeks before and are having it 2 weeks before your due date so I know I have a bit of time :) So excited for you all though!

Wez - let us know how the 4D goes today. So jealous as I was meant to have mine yesterday but have to wait until Saturday now. I know its only a couple of days but cannot wait to see what he/she looks like!

Thanks for all the nipple/boob comments. Mine is def my nipples not boobs, strange but seems like nothing is 'normal'!


----------



## Clareabell

I would put up a bump pic but we all know that I cant do it on this site as im a complete div! May try later (unsuccessfully)

Mummy - What a yucky way to start the morning!! Sure it will all come out clear for you! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Has anyone heard of thalassemia? The MW just called and said they want to do bloods on Chris and I as my results came back abnormal for it? She kept saying it was nothing to worry about and said something about iron stores but when I asked if it was something to do with anemia she said it's linked but not really... She said being from here [Northern Ireland] I'd be low risk for it....


----------



## Doodlepants

I'd not heard of it before so just googled it, it's normally present in people with asian/ med families or people who have a family history- if no-one in yours or Chris' family have it then I wouldn't worry too much as it is genetic. I'd try not to worry too much :hugs: - and try not to google too much!x


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodle I was trying to find out if it could be a glitch in my bloods or if I have it or what? I can't seem to find out whether it can be a glitch or not. I just managed to get my MW on the phone so she's going to check for me!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hopefully she'll tell you more as you'll be worrying otherwise and that's not right!
I'm pretty sure it's genetic so I wouldn't worry- I'm sure something would have showed up on your bloods when you had Saraya. It's probably a glitch xx


----------



## mummySS

Eve thalassemia is pretty common among people of indian background, i had to have a specific test for it. There are two types, major and minor. The only time it's a problem is if BOTH parents are carriers of thalassemia minor, because it means your child could have major. You can live with minor your whole life and not even know, or all it means is you may get a little tired from time to time. My aunt has it and is fine (she just goes to bed early lol). I also know someone with major and she's quite poorly all the time, always having blood transfusions etc. 

So basically it's not a problem at all - it sounds like it could be a glitch anyway, but if you are a carrier of the minor version then you may need to get chris checked out too (it would be EXTREMELY unlikely that both of you would carry it though). I'm sure all is fine!

EDIT: aah i just read that chris IS being tested. ok that's fine - it's pretty unlikely that he'll have it too!)


----------



## mummySS

AFM - i survived the glucose tests. Weirdly, the second one wasn't as bad as the first, probably cos i had the lucozade in my system. Still feel a little dizzy and not quite myself, but i was brave girl :)

Oh and otherwise my boss is being a byatch, she keeps asking me to do stuff today, and I am so busy with other deadlines it's just frikkin impossible to fit it all in. I am so resentful as it means i'll end up working over the weekend, and she knows that's the case but she doesn't give a crap! lovely... roll on June...


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad you survived the test mummy! Sorry your boss is being such an idiot though....x


----------



## kelzyboo

Glad the test went ok mummySS x

Anna, my injection was much better your way lol i was doing it too quickly and i think thats why it always stings like mad , it was fine this morning! I'm not even scared of needles but i think i find it hard doing it myself lol x

Well its my scan in 2 hours, i'm really nervous and i know i shouldn't be, he's probably perfectly fine but i've convinced myself he won't be...bloody hormones!! I just like to worry myself sick for nothing i guess, i will feel much happier once i've seen him and everythings fine, seriously i'm actually shaking, i think its because no one can come with me this time, i've never had a scan on my own before so that may be adding to nerves!

Will update as soon as i can, my scan is 4.15pm x

Off for a quick shower before i pick Abbie up from school, drop her at my aunt's and then off to hospital i go, i may just move in there lol xx


----------



## Annamumof2

kelzyboo said:


> Glad the test went ok mummySS x
> 
> Anna, my injection was much better your way lol i was doing it too quickly and i think thats why it always stings like mad , it was fine this morning! I'm not even scared of needles but i think i find it hard doing it myself lol x
> 
> Well its my scan in 2 hours, i'm really nervous and i know i shouldn't be, he's probably perfectly fine but i've convinced myself he won't be...bloody hormones!! I just like to worry myself sick for nothing i guess, i will feel much happier once i've seen him and everythings fine, seriously i'm actually shaking, i think its because no one can come with me this time, i've never had a scan on my own before so that may be adding to nerves!
> 
> Will update as soon as i can, my scan is 4.15pm x
> 
> Off for a quick shower before i pick Abbie up from school, drop her at my aunt's and then off to hospital i go, i may just move in there lol xx

see i told you 

i keep thinking that about the hospital i go to, i keep saying to one of the nice midwifes that they might as well stick my name on a bed for me lol


----------



## mummySS

good luck with the scan kelz! glad the injection was better this time!

Wez, have you had yours yet? 

Hann, i am really lusting after your change bag! Hope you wouldn't mind if i went down to M&P to have a quick look... :blush:


----------



## BlueViolet

Mummy, glad you survived and passed your glucose test. 

Kelzy, good luck with your appointment! 

Eve, hope Chris tests negative. It's very unlikely that he has it. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

I have a MW appointment in a few hours. It's funny that I'm more concerned about my weight gain than anything. Last time I was at a gain of 23lbs and I need to slow down due to my BMI. I wish I wouldn't be so hungry all the time. I had two mornings where I woke up due to extreme hunger at around 5-6am. Fortunately, that hasn't happened since. I read that the baby is around 3lbs at 30wks. That's pretty impressive. I can't believe how close we all are. I'm eager for my back to stop hurting.


----------



## curlew

hi all

Hann- yep my nipples are sensive too and I seem to be quite horny at the moment which DH is loving - not sure if the two are connected:blush:

Kelzy - hope your growth scan is going okay.

Mrs Wez - hope your 4d scan was good and you got some good pictures.

Anna - 7 weeks to go that is scarey!!

Fifi - enjoy the baby show. I can't make up my mind whether to go or not as we really need to get the garden licked into shape and I don't really need anything but on the other hand I would quite like to see it.

Clare - hope your midwife appt went okay.

Mummyss - glad you managed to survive the glucose test. poor you having to face that first thing in the morning. Fingers crossed your results come back okay.

Eve - as others have said its strange that this didn't show up with saraya so it must be some kind of mix up, either that or they were negligent with your bloods the last time round!!! Fingers crossed all comes back okay for you.

BV - good luck for your midwife appt. I think a lot of us are feeling that we have put on loads of weight but I think its just cause our bumps are getting heavier and therefore our centre of gravity has changed and it feels like we are lugging loads more around.

Apparently at 29 weeks the baby is about the size of a squash - well I can associate with the shape of that and prefer it to a melon which just doesn't seem quite the right shape to come out of us naturally lol. 

I have been on a training course today which was a) miles away so a pain in the tail to get to and back from, and b) was as boring as heck. I am totally shattered and feel like I could sleep for britain. 

Hope the weather stays good for the weekend as I will be hopefuly be supervising my DH in the garden - sunbathing whilst he does the work lol.


----------



## Hann12

Mummy - go for it! it's a good size and doesn't look too change bag like which I wanted! It's also really light. I figured £65 wasn't bad really compared to lots of the others. 

BV - don't worry about your weight, just think it's all for the baby. I also wake up at 5am starving too and have to eat, in fact did it this morning, felt really sick but a nut bar sorted it out. Haven't felt like eating lunch today though so I'll be starving in a bit! Hope the appointment goes well! 

Kelzy - thinking if you, you must be being scanned now! Let us know how you get on but I'm sure he'll be perfect and gorgeous! I'm a bit like you though, almost waiting for something to go wrong! It doesn't help that everywhere I go I keep seeing a magpie and remembering the old wives tale of 'one for sorrow' argghh!!

Mummy - deep sympathies on work. I have to return to work next week after my 4 weeks off and not loving the thought. Been to the dr and they have saud work from home once a week and working hours nit during rush hour so I'm going for 10.30-4. I'm hoping I can cope with that. Just keep thinking I only have 8 weeks to get through. Everyone I say that to us like 'that's not long' and I'm feeling like thats a life sentence!! 

Just packed my baby hospital bag, now just got to pull my bag together over the next few weeks. I had no idea that babies didn't just wear the baby vest baby grows (the ones with short sleeves and no legs), just read that I should be putting the baby in one of them plus nod over the top with arms and legs. I only have 3 of those and they aren't very nice. I'm clearly way behind in my baby clothe knowledge!!


----------



## Hann12

Sorry for typos - on iPhone again!


----------



## Aaisrie

mummySS said:


> Eve thalassemia is pretty common among people of indian background, i had to have a specific test for it. There are two types, major and minor. The only time it's a problem is if BOTH parents are carriers of thalassemia minor, because it means your child could have major. You can live with minor your whole life and not even know, or all it means is you may get a little tired from time to time. My aunt has it and is fine (she just goes to bed early lol). I also know someone with major and she's quite poorly all the time, always having blood transfusions etc.
> 
> So basically it's not a problem at all - it sounds like it could be a glitch anyway, but if you are a carrier of the minor version then you may need to get chris checked out too (it would be EXTREMELY unlikely that both of you would carry it though). I'm sure all is fine!
> 
> EDIT: aah i just read that chris IS being tested. ok that's fine - it's pretty unlikely that he'll have it too!)

My MW didn't really answer my question, she kept telling me baby was probably fine as Chris probably doesn't have it - when I was asking about my own results!! 
I realised that my MCH was low on my last bloods too but nothing was mentioned - I checked my maternity folder after I spoke to her. I don't know what it means though... is there a lvl where it becomes thalassemia or something I was more annoyed that the MW who phoned me didn't explain to me about it and just kept saying it was routine. My MW did tell me that they'd probably just keep checking my bloods but that was all? I've always suffered with anemia type problems and had to take iron when I was pregnant with Saraya too


----------



## BlueViolet

Eve, sounds like you need to ask a different midwife or doctor about it. It's too bad they didn't give you enough info to begin with. Be careful when you google information. Some websites are not reliable. Try the Mayo clinic website. 

Curlew, hope you enjoy your garden sunbathing while your husband works. I love it :)

Hann, I wouldn't worry too much about baby clothes for the hospital. I think the baby just needs a change of clothes for the ride home. I packed a ton of different swaddling blankets, onesies, and sleep sacks just in case, but I don't think I'll need them. Plus, it's going to be July, so not too many layers are needed. 

I got back from my MW appointment and it went well. My weight stayed the same, which I'm thrilled with because I think the baby gained half a pound since the last appointment, so technically I went down by half. Also, she's head down, so I'm happy about that. I thought I felt her head high up, but it could have been her butt or her back...so much for thinking I was in tune with her movements...Glad she's okay, though :)


----------



## melissasbump

Hi everyone im back!! 

Have been sort of keeping up with your news via my phone but forgiv me as ive probably forgot and missed out loads..

Re the royal wedding, im one of those who is looking forward to it. I am extremley patriotic and proud to be English and im my opinion anything that puts the country in a good mood for a while has got to be a good thing. Plusi think that that are a lovely couple who appear genuinely in love and im also a sap for a bit of romance!!

Mummymarsh, good to hear from you hope you are keeping well x

Hann, i have WEIRD nipples these days! they are so big and dark i wonder if they will ever go back to how there were! I need to pack my hospital bag too, def next thing on the agenda!

Fifi, have fun at the baby show, i thought the one in london was great!

Clare, im also a sucker for the london marathon and will sit and watch the whole thing with tears in my eyes and admiration for those running and the fantasic causes! Yes i know im sad! lol

MummySS hope your blood tests etc went ok!

Eve, no you look nothing like a goat! and your bump is lovely and neat! I hpe all goes wel with the tests. 

BV, Hope your MW appointment well well x

Curlew, sorry to hear you are shattered from your training course, hopefully you have the long weekend to look forward to x

DM, sorry to hear about your SIL, big hugs to you x

Wez and Kelzy, waiting for your scan pics!!

Well me and OH have had a lovely few days away, not done too much but just nice to get away from the grind of everyday life. We stayed in a lovely hotel and had some lovely meals and quality time together, plus todat was his birthday and we went to a place where he got to drive his dream car a Aston Martin DB9, that was actually an xmas present though! My mum and dad were here when we arrived home as they have been looking after Rocky and are staying over tonight, so all in all everything is lovely! Was sick this morning for the 1st time since Sun which was pretty grose closely followed by a nosebleed!

Happy 31 weeks to those girls who have reached it cant believe how little time we have left!

Im 29 weeks tomorrow cant wait to get to 30 i think in my head that will justify me winding down, im certainly slowing down a lot now and struggling with a few every day things, the worst thing at the mo is the heartburn!!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## kelzyboo

:flower: Thanks for the support, baby is doing fine :thumbup:

They said his fluid is a good level, the blood flow through the placenta is as it should be and hes measuring fine, they said about 1lb 13oz at the moment so he's not going to be a big baby but hes normal! I heard his heartbeat and he sounds great, couldn't really get a good look at him but he looks pretty big now lol i saw his face although you can't really tell on a normal scan what the look like! The brilliant news is
:happydance: He moved positions :happydance:

I'm so glad he finally moved lol, i felt a really big movement last night and thats why, hes changed positions he's now breech with his head to my left instead of my right :cloud9:

So glad hes ok, i can't wait to book my 3d scan now xx


----------



## MrsWez

Okay, ladies I am working on uploading pics now. If you are my facebook friend, they are up there now. He is so cute. I am so in love. :cloud9:


----------



## MrsWez

WARNING PIC HEAVY!! 

Someone was a bit uncooperative and has his foot and hand near or on his face but we managed to get some good pictures. 

His profile
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/Jonathan%20Asher/BOY_10-1-1.jpg

His foot in front of his face. You can see his little toes. 
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/Jonathan%20Asher/BOY_29-1.jpg

His cute little face. He has my nose!
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/Jonathan%20Asher/BOY_31-1.jpg

His first facepalm! He has his daddy's hands
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/Jonathan%20Asher/BOY_33-1.jpg

Playing with his foot. I think he was trying to suck his toes. He has DH's feet and legs.
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/Jonathan%20Asher/BOY_34-1.jpg


----------



## mummymarsh

awwwww so lovely..... brought a tear to my eye :( how completely gorgeous xxxxxxx


----------



## kelzyboo

Awww MrsWez hes beautiful, they are lovely pictures i deffinately have to have one now!! 

He's a cutie xx


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: MM. thank you.


----------



## Hann12

Mel - good to have you back! Glad you had fun, my husband would love to drive the Aston Martin - where did you do it? Happy 29 weeks tomorrow yippee!! 

Wez - loving the photos!! He is such a cutie! I cannot wait for mine now, I have serious envy! So glad you had a good experience! 

Kelzy - good news on the scan, bet you are relieved baby is a good size and doing well

I have heartburn and a stomach ache, oh the pain! 
Hope it goes before bed time, so uncomfy! 

Mel I am all for the winding down too, if only we didn't have to work still arrgggh!! :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh Mel Martyn did a driving day when I was pregnant with Holly they're great aren't they?! I was jealous I couldn't have a go!
My ex boyfriends mum had an Aston Marti DB9 it was gorgeous!- I never got to drive it though!

Lovely pics Wez! He's going to be a heartbreaker!

Glad your scan went well Kelz!


----------



## MrsWez

Glad your scan went well Kelzy. :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

omg Wez I love the pics - the last one is my favourite, he looks so snug! Beautiful boy :cloud9:


----------



## MrsWez

Oh and welcome back, Mel!!!


----------



## mummySS

Aaisrie said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Eve thalassemia is pretty common among people of indian background, i had to have a specific test for it. There are two types, major and minor. The only time it's a problem is if BOTH parents are carriers of thalassemia minor, because it means your child could have major. You can live with minor your whole life and not even know, or all it means is you may get a little tired from time to time. My aunt has it and is fine (she just goes to bed early lol). I also know someone with major and she's quite poorly all the time, always having blood transfusions etc.
> 
> So basically it's not a problem at all - it sounds like it could be a glitch anyway, but if you are a carrier of the minor version then you may need to get chris checked out too (it would be EXTREMELY unlikely that both of you would carry it though). I'm sure all is fine!
> 
> EDIT: aah i just read that chris IS being tested. ok that's fine - it's pretty unlikely that he'll have it too!)
> 
> My MW didn't really answer my question, she kept telling me baby was probably fine as Chris probably doesn't have it - when I was asking about my own results!!
> I realised that my MCH was low on my last bloods too but nothing was mentioned - I checked my maternity folder after I spoke to her. I don't know what it means though... is there a lvl where it becomes thalassemia or something I was more annoyed that the MW who phoned me didn't explain to me about it and just kept saying it was routine. My MW did tell me that they'd probably just keep checking my bloods but that was all? I've always suffered with anemia type problems and had to take iron when I was pregnant with Saraya tooClick to expand...

hmm not sure about the levels at which it becomes thalassemia... sorry, i don't really know enough about it... sounds like your MW didn't explain too well! 

Wez - beautiful scan pics! aww i can see why you're in love :)

Kelz - glad it all went ok!

Blue V - yay for not gaining more weight!

Mel - welcome back, sounds like you had an awesome time. Glad you're getting excited about the wedding too :happydance:

Curlew - enjoy a long sleep and a chill in the garden tmrw!

Hann - thanks for the sympathies re work. Try not to think about yours this weekend, enjoy your last few days off. And we're on the home stretch now, not much longer! It's great that you're on reduced time and working from home a bit - makes such a difference. Oh and thanks for the bag tip-off :)

Better get off to bed, i need my energy for our royal wedding party tomorrw, we've got loads of peeps coming round to our tiny flat. 

x x


----------



## gw76

Well it's half ten here and I have just set my alarm to be up in time to see the dress! My hubby who is an Englishman - thinks that I, a Scot, am crazy to waste precious sleep time! I know that he will be right beside me watching it all on the tele! He was just talking about the street party they had when Charles and Di were married...no street party over here, but most Canadians are VERY excited about the wedding - and about the couple coming to visit in June / July...

Hope you all enjoy the day tomorrow - either watching the wedding or simply enjoying the day off


----------



## melissasbump

Im up watching already have already thrown up! Nothing to do with the wedding though


----------



## curlew

morning all

Hann - you are really well organised to have your bag packed already. I'm quite jealous! DS and I will be clearing the baby's room of DS's toys and books on Monday and DH says it will only take a few days to get it all painted. Then I can get on with washing and ironing the baby's clothes then pack my bag - mild panic setting in!!!!

BV - glad the midwife appt went well

Mel - sounds like you had a lovely time away. Have to say I covet the Aston Martin and if I ever won the lottery it would be the car I would buy myself. Have always loved it ever since I was little and saw Sean Connery in Goldfinger -mmmmmm.

Kelzy - glad your scan went well.

Mrs Wez - Oh he is so cute and the pictures are fab.

Mummyss - have a great Royal wedding party.

GW - hope you manage to get up to see the dress.

AFM - think I may kill DH. He came to bed around 1pm having drunk a bottle of wine and snored, bounced over the bed and stank of alcohol as a result I had no sleep from 1am onwards. DS then work at 6:30am - aaargh. Hope he has a hangover as he will be getting hell when he wakes up. Didn't help that my Carpol Tunnel Syndrome in my right arm was giving me hell as well. Not a happy bunny today!!!!!


----------



## mummymarsh

well morning mummmys..... im so so so excited :thumbup:

only an hour till ceremony... who is excited with me..... 

my outfit is exciting as the one i described the other day lol... im just wearing blue jeans white top with red pants and socks :thumbup:

who else is wearing our colours???? :winkwink:

xxxxx:flower:


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, we went to Prestwold near Loughborough its a great place they have all sorts of driving experiances on offer!

Doodes, yes i was a touch jealous!

Curlew, yes Alan loves the Aston even more, i was kind of hoping it would put him off, i blame James Bond totally!

Mummy, im excited too, i am gonna be really emotional! I LOVE BEING BRITISH!! and David Beckam is looking FINNNNNNNNEEE! Yummah!:happydance:


----------



## BlueViolet

Hope everyone has a great weekend! Enjoy the royal wedding :)


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry you are not feeling well Mel. I watched enough of the wedding to catch her dress and went back to work but all my coworkers are watching it.

I am eating a yummy muffin.


----------



## abc123x

I didn't watch the wedding at all. Your 11, is like our 3am here. I could've DVR'ed it, but to be honest, the press over-did it and now I'm too sick of hearing about it to actually watch lol.

Well, I am off to get ready for my scan. Checking little boy's liver again. We'll see.


----------



## MrsWez

abc123x said:


> I didn't watch the wedding at all. Your 11, is like our 3am here. I could've DVR'ed it, but to be honest, the press over-did it and now I'm too sick of hearing about it to actually watch lol.
> 
> Well, I am off to get ready for my scan. Checking little boy's liver again. We'll see.

Agreed. CNN started their coverage at 3AM! That's too early for me. Hope your scan goes well.


----------



## kelzyboo

Good luck with the scan ABC hope it all goes well xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Wedding? What wedding? I managed to totally miss it!!! A couple of the stalls at the Baby Show had it on but I didn't pay any attention. Got loads of freebies and bought a couple of nappy wraps and liners. Couldn't believe the number of people with Stokke buggies there though! They're soooo expensive and not that practical unless you have a massive car! Off for a nap now after being up most of the night weeing, hate when baby uses my bladder as a pillow! :lol:


----------



## BlueViolet

fifi-folle said:


> Off for a nap now after being up most of the night weeing, hate when baby uses my bladder as a pillow! :lol:

:haha: I hate that too! I sleep so much longer because the sleep I get is so interrupted. I also have chunks of time when I can't fall back asleep after a bathroom break. Not fun! 

They replayed the wedding ceremony here, so I was able to take a peak at the dress and watched some of the vows. I couldn't help but giggle when I saw that Prince William had a tough time getting the ring on her finger. He couldn't get it past the knuckle and he kept trying until finally it went through. :dohh:

I need to get ready for a weekend trip to my parents' house. It's about a 4hr drive and I have a feeling my husband and I will be taking bets on how many bathroom stops we'll have to make on the way... :haha:


----------



## curlew

Fifi - the baby show was quite good although we didn't buy very much and was a tad disappointed in the Mothercare stall as they only had the same offer on their furniture that they have in store so we decided to leave it and get it once we have decorated. 

ABC - hope the scan went okay.

As for the royal wedding we saw odd bits when we were having breakfast and enjoyed laughing at some of the guests outfits especially the hats!! I thought Victoria Beckham looked like she was going to a funeral! Kate's dress was lovely and reminded me of Princess Grace of Monoco's dress when she got married.

Raining here now so fingers crossed it will dry up again tomorrow for us to get out and do some gardening.


----------



## fifi-folle

Curlew the Mothercare stall also annoyed me, we were going to order our cotbed but were totally ignored by several members of staff so we walked off in a huff! Will buy it elsewhere. Grr.


----------



## abc123x

Scan was okay, bit of a bummer.

The spot on his liver was 7mm in size at my last scan, it is 8 now. Not a huge difference and it's stil only one, so it's not too bad.

My baby is still a giant though. He measures over 28 weeks(despite originally being due in August, and already being moved forward). He is also weighing 2.18, which is big for his size. Is this a sign of GD? I haven't gotten my results back yet.

Sonographer tried to give me a photo in 3d but baby had his head turned to the inside of me and put his hand over his face that was showing as soon as she turned it on to 3D. :(
I did see that he has some nice pinchable cheeks. :)


----------



## kelzyboo

ABC, my baby is estimated to weigh 1lb 13 as of yesterday, they said he won't be a big baby but hes not too small to cause concern at the moment. Did they express any concern for his weight? They grow at different rates which is why some end up 10lbs and some only 6lbs, unless they mention it its probably no reason to worry hun. It can be a sign of GD but hopefully it isn't for you xx

MrsWez, I'm blaming you lol i booked my 3d scan :happydance: those pics of your beautiful son got to me and i have to have one now!!! It's 14th may and i will be almost 31 weeks, i had to wait as i wanted a saturday appointment so i can take his big sister to see him too :cloud9: sooo looking forward to it x

I'm taking my little princess for a day out tomorrow to Gullivers World!! Its not too far from where we live and i know shes been dying to go so i've arranged it for tomorrow, taking my little sister with me too so she can go on rides with her lol in Abbies words 'your pregmant mummy, you can't go on!' :dohh: shes so funny sometimes, i love her soooo much! I'm looking forward to going but i'll have to take a proper dose of painkillers first, loads of walking around and stuff and i'll probably be moaning i'm in agony when i get back but it will be worth it to spend some time with Abbie and see her having fun! Everyone thinks i'm silly for trying to do these things but i just want her to have a nice time and do fun things, she deserves to have a few nice days out and i'm trying really hard not to let my pain stop me from doing these things, how silly can it be to want to spend a fun day with my daughter? I'll pay for it with pain tomorrow night but hey, thats my problem i don't want it to be Abbie's too!

Feeling pretty uncomfortable today, think the little monkey has stuck his head under my ribs!!

Anyway, hope everyones had a nice day and yes, i did crack and watch a bit of the Royal Wedding :blush: but in my defense, Abbie wanted to ( and i wanted to see the dress lol), i didn't like the dress, it was pretty but nothing special, wasn't what i was expecting really xx


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks Kelzy!! I'm glad you can bring Abbie with you. I had a lot of fun but it was hard getting a good pic as he was moving A LOT!!


----------



## MrsWez

abc, I'm glad the liver spot hasn't gotten much worse. My baby is 3lbs 0oz. I wonder if that is a good weight for 29 weeks and 4 days?


----------



## Aaisrie

Their weight is all an estimation anyway. A week before Saraya was born they told me she weighed 6lb... she was 7lb 10oz a week later... I doubt VERY much that she gained 1lb 10oz in a week!!!


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone! 29 weeks today and off for my 4d scan soon!! Can't wait! 
Will post some piccys asap as long as he/she behaves! 

Didn't get much time to read through posts yesterday as spent the day in London for my friends 30th. I made it out from 1pm - 10.30pm which was pretty impressive I thought and when everyone was wasted drunk too! My DH kept poking the baby too, hope it did no harm!

Abc - hopefully they would do more tests if they are concerned. I will find out an estimate of what mine weighs today so will let you know. From what I've seen from everyone on this thread the estimated weight really varies. 

Kelzy - have a great day :)


----------



## melissasbump

ABC, My baby was a bot like that at my 4d scan, wasnt playing ball at all and was facing my back, covering its head with its feet and arms, very frustrating! lol

Kelzy, hope you have a great day today, try and take it a bit easy if you can!

Wez forgot to say the other day how beautiful your baby boy is!:thumbup:

DM, Hope Sophie is hanging in there, your facebook updates are worrying me! :hugs: Just relax and stay off work if you have to! 

Hann, happy 29 weeks and enjoy your scan! Cant wait for pics! :happydance:

Fifi, hope you enjoyed the baby show.

BV, Hope you enjoy your weekend at your parents and you didnt have to stop TOO many times on the way!:haha:

Well, ive got to go to work today, 1st day back and i so cant be bothered. The trains are screwed too so ive got to get on a bus at some point and add about an extra 40 mins to my journey! BOO!
If if wasnt for OH coming with me as hes going to watch football i would have taken the car but will probably have to tomorrow as trains probably will be the same, and as we have spent so much on petrol this week cant really justify taking it both days. 
Baby appears well and kicking me really hard last few days. 
Heartburn has been AWFUL though! Was does everyone take for it and does anything actually work ?!:wacko:

Help!! xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Wez - baby J was 3lb 1oz when i had my scan about the same sort of time. I t5hink as Eve said alot of it is guess work though. Ive been told he will be over 8lb when born, but we shall see!

Good luck at the scan Hann!

Mel - I have resorted to Gaviscon for heartburn but it has to be the prescribed stuff as it stronger than the stuff you can buy. Its gross but does work even if only for a short time. Everytime you have a drink or something though it seems to wash it down so i tend to take it very last thing as i get into bed. 
Boo to being back at work today!!

AFM - Not much going on really....getting loads of movement and some super strong kicks now. Not up to much today, got lots of tidying to do so should get on with it really!


----------



## Clareabell

Wez - Lovely scan pics of baby Jonathan! He is going to be a heartbreaker. 

ABC - At 28 weeks my little lady weighed 2lb8oz according to my midwife she is now estimated at 31 weeks to weigh just over 4lb. The normal range is vast so I would not worry. 

Mel - Going back to work sucks. I still get savage heartburn all the time. Like BB anything sets it off so I take gavisocon last thing at night and go to sleep in an upright positon. 

DM - Hope your ok, Sophie is definately a monkey! 

AFM - Not much planned for today. I was up for a good two hours in the night and couldnt sleep so have only just really got up. DH is working so I may go round to my mum and dads. I have also started to purchase things for my hospital bag, im starting to get very very scared!!!


----------



## mummySS

Morning all!

Hope everyone's enjoying the weekend!

Mel, sorry you have to go to work, hope the journey is ok. 

Blue b and clare - enjoy your days, they sound quite relaxing!

Wez - Happy birthday! :cake: Hope you have a lovely day, what are you up to?

Hann - good luck for the scan! :happydance: You must have had it by now, look forward to seeing piccies!

DM - hope soph is ok in there, let us know how it goes today x

Well, I've had a good bank holiday so far, we had around 12 people to our flat yesterday for a Royal Wedding party, it was really good fun to get all patriotic. And i loved the wedding :)

Today i've got to finish off some work, but mainly taking it easy. Tomorrow i've booked myself in for an 'Udderly Gorgeous' full body massage at Cowshed spa in notting hill. It was a sort of early birthday pressie to myself! Really need it though, i am so achey and keep getting leg cramps. Baths help and Paul gives me a lovely massage sometimes but he only has a 2 minute attention span. I need some focused attention!!


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks mummyss!! We are going to the in laws for dinner and cake. I am working till 3 but it's fine. I'm turning 27 today. :) 

DH got me a movie I've been wanting and some nursing clothes. My bff got me some nursing PJs and a dress for my baby shower. :happydance: I feel so loved. Jonathan has been kicking up a storm today. :cloud9: Best birthday present EVER!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey all. Have had a good read through but can't remember anything but big love to all. Am in mat unit as I have been leaking something for last 3 days. Prob discharge but very watery. But is busy here so long wait plus am on my own as dh had to stay with Dragon. Hate all this, can't bear the drama. Not a fan of being centre of attention....


----------



## samzi

hope all is ok dm x


----------



## MrsWez

Oh no, DM. I hope you and baby Sophie are doing okay and you plug up your leak.


----------



## Jenni4

Hey All!! I hope everything is okay DM... Thinking of you....

I think I am having some irrational fears here...With my last pregnancy i never used the Internet...but this time I am looking around BNB and getting scared at all the babies born sleeping at the end of the pregnancy. Every night I have nightmares that baby comes out not breathing. Does anyone else think like this or is it just me?? I have no reason to think that something is not right, just a fear...sorry if I shouldn't be talking about stuff like this here...don't want to give anyone else added worries either....just so afraid of losing the baby so close to the end...


----------



## Britt11

DM hope everything is okay :hugs:

Jenni- I am having the exact same fears as you, I think its normal. We are so attached to our babies now and the thought of something happening is unbearable. I work in L&D units at times for my work and those stillborn stories really stick out and cut like a knife. Fortunately its very rare and we just have to have positive feelings that our babies will be fine. :hugs:
My LO wasnt moving much in the last day but she gave me a good move this morning...phew

hope everyone is well


----------



## mummySS

Hi Jen, yup i have exactly the same fear. As Britt says, we are so attached to our babies now. DH and I have construed a little personality for our LO. And it's squirming around so much now that I can imagine a little baby inside. Before I was pregnant I never appreciated how attached you could get to your LO before it was born, but i guess it's completely natural to worry (just the START of motherly worries i suppose!). This probably doesn't help but come July we'll have a million other things to worry about! Try to stay positive, it's very rare that anything will go wrong. :hugs:


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks for the quick replies....No one ever really talks about it, I was thinking I was the only one. Thanks for making me feel a bit less crazy!!! :wacko: I am so attached to the baby...maybe it's because I already have one and know what i would be losing?? I am trying to relax and just go with the flow... It really is out of my control...but being a major control freak that just makes it harder!! Haha! Thanks for your replies!!


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone!
Well the scan earlier went really well! For the first time baby was behaving and positioned pretty well so we got a good view. I've attached some photos, I think that he/she looks so gorgeous! Check out the chubby cheeks and the little smile! We got loads of little smiles, yawns, feet over the head etc. It was amazing!
We also had the growth scan, legs are above average, head and tummy are under and overall he/she is 38 percentile, weighing an estimated 2 pounds 13 according to the Hadlock method. I guess there is variation in the way things are calculated as on my baby bump app it says average baby size is 2.5 pounds and what to expect says it should be 2 pounds 9 ounces at 29 weeks but according to this system the hospitals use 2 pounds 13 is 40th percentile. Guess its all pretty random, I'll go with the hospital figures I think though!









DM - any update? Hope all is okay :hugs:


----------



## samzi

such a cutie :thumbup: x


----------



## mummySS

Aww Hann what a gorgeous little bubs! that's great that you got a good viewing, clearly an attention seeker lol :haha:


----------



## Jenni4

Gorgeous pics Hann!! I think it looks like a little girl!!! Sooooo beautiful!! Did seeing the scan give you any feelings regarding whether it is a boy or girl??


----------



## Clareabell

Lovely pics Hann, you have alittle cutie there :)


----------



## Hann12

I'm not sure, I think that facially baby does look a bit feminine but my sister has said girl all along and looked at the photos and said boy now so who knows!! 
It makes it so much more real to see it on 3D. We are in total amazement by it!


----------



## MrsWez

Hann, you have a beautiful little baby! 

Jenn :hugs: I hope you have a healthy baby in your arms.

I'm having a great birthday so far. I got cookies and presents at work today!!


----------



## curlew

ABC - glad that the spot on the liver hasn't grown much bigger and its still only affecting the one. My little one played up at the scan too and we could hardly see his face.

Kelzy - hope you had a good day out with Abbie today. Glorious day again.

Mel - hope work was okay and the journey wasn't too bad.

BB - know how you feel about the tidying up - weather is too nice to do chores.

Clare - hope you enjoyed your parents. I bought some nightdresses today for hospital as I felt like I am running out of time. What did you get?

MummySS - oooh the pamper day sounds fantastic.

Mrs Wez - happy beleated birthday - sounds like you had some lovely pressies.

DM :hugs: Hope you and Sophie are okay.

Jenni - think your fears are totally normal. I too have the same worries but try to put it to the back of my mind as I know it is quite rare. :hug:

Hann - glad the scan went well. Beautiful pictures - such a cutie.

AFM - went and got DS's fish tank today and did some gardening - front garden is almost resembling something of a garden and less like a weed patch. Will leave it a week to see if any weeds re-emerge then we will put membrane down and also chippings to make it low maintenance. Will concentrate on clearing out the veg patch tomorrow and popping in some new earth and then next weekend we can put in the veg we are planning to grow this year. All low maintenance veg as we think we may be a bit busy this summer lol.


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks curlew, my birthday is today!! No belated needed. :happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Happy birthday Mrs Wez!! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Doodlepants

Lovely pics Hann!! He/she has the cutest little cheeks!!!

DM- Hope you're doing OK :hugs:

Jenni- I have all of the same fears, you're not alone! I'm constantly worrying about Holly too- I drive myself mad sometimes!
I remember when I was pregnant with Holly I was talking to my mum about how I was worried about this and that and then it hit me- I'm going to worry for the rest of my life!!!Even when she's all grown up I'll still worry about her...... funnily enough I got my 1st grey hair when pregnant with Holly!

I have scan read as my brain seems to not be functioning today!

Hope everyone's well and enjoying the long weekend!
xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Beautiful pics Hann! Still cant believe you can manage to stay team yellow!!

Hope DM is ok xx


----------



## mummymarsh

just been flicking through.... is DM ok????

hann what a gorgeous little baby :) very exciting...... and i wonder how accurate the babies weight truly becomes:thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## Hann12

Thanks MM! I wonder that too! It's all pot luck on weight probably, I've been driving my husband mad with looking at predictor weight websites! 
As for DM, from facebook it sounds like she was leaking some watery fluid so went to hospital but they were taking forever to see her so she went home but has been called back. Not seen an update since then but hopefully it's a false alarm and little Sophie is staying put!


----------



## mummymarsh

awwww bless her... how far along is she??? xxx


----------



## Hann12

She is 31 weeks, she has to stay in till Tuesday so they can monitor Sophie, the fluid levels are low so let's hope it's all okay and she stays in longer


----------



## melissasbump

Evening ladies

DM, Hope you are ok and RESTING!! Please little Sophie we need you to stay in the oven a little longer!:hugs:

Jenn, i understand your fears, i think it is pretty common to be honest, there is always that worry in the back of my head that something may not be right, but i guess we just have to try and rationalise it. The start of many years of worries me thinks!:hugs:

Britt, nice to hear from you hope you are well x

Hann, your baby is BEAUTIFUL! What great pics you have! And yay for staying :yellow: ! Glad you had a great experiance and it was worth the wait for you x

Wez happy birthday to you!! Glad you are having a great day! :cake:

Curlew, ive really got into gardening lately, think im turining into my parents! lol

Doodles, hope you are having a nice weekend, how is Shelby doing btw? 

Mummymarsh. DM Is 31 weeks and a few days i think. Nice to see you hope you are ok x

Well AFM, Im tired after work, OH insisted on driving us into town though despite the petrol cost which in hinesight im glad about as a 2 hour journey home would have probably been more than i can face right now, same issues tommorrow too but i will just take the car myself.
Im seriously doubting now that i will be able to work till 38 weeks, the last couple of weeks ive really slowed down a lot.

Got a question for all of you re formula milk, i am planning on taking some to the hospital as a back up in case i cant BF for some reason. Should i buy the powder or those little ready made cartons for ease?
Also anyone recemend any brands? im thinking Aptamil as apparently its the closest you can get to breast milk? Any opinions? It will be just as a back up as ive heard they have stopped giving formula out in hospitals!:dohh:


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: DM, thats one impatient little girl you have lol Stay put a little longer Sophie x


----------



## Doodlepants

Shleb's doing OK thanks Mel! We're back to the vets Tues so hopefully will know more then :)

Re the formula, aptamil is what we used when my milk went (long story- v.rare so don't worry), anyway, it's one of the better ones, my doc recommended it.
Aptamil do the cartons so you could take one in with a sterilised bottle or take some of the single use bottles that already have milk in- I think it's only sma and cow and gate that do those though- it's unlikely that you won't be able to BF so may be easier to get some single use bottles just in case, but if you plan to FF then I'd look at aptimil- that's just my opinion though! I'm sure the other formulas are good too :)


----------



## mummymarsh

sophie is tooo excited bless her :) 

ok i keep seeing this AFM- does it mean as for me????

xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Doodlepants said:


> Shleb's doing OK thanks Mel! We're back to the vets Tues so hopefully will know more then :)
> 
> Re the formula, aptamil is what we used when my milk went (long story- v.rare so don't worry), anyway, it's one of the better ones, my doc recommended it.
> Aptamil do the cartons so you could take one in with a sterilised bottle or take some of the single use bottles that already have milk in- I think it's only sma and cow and gate that do those though- it's unlikely that you won't be able to BF so may be easier to get some single use bottles just in case, but if you plan to FF then I'd look at aptimil- that's just my opinion though! I'm sure the other formulas are good too :)

Thanks Doods, yes i had heard Aptamil was one of the better ones, i am hoping to BF so as l said its just as an emergency backup!:wacko:

Glad Shelby is ok, hope all goes well for her Tuesday x


----------



## Blue_bear

Mel, my hospital dont give it out either as far as im aware. I have brought a ready made carton of aptimil, thats what we will use if we cant BF. Its not one of the tiny cartons, tesco do some bigger ones. Wasnt sure a bottle would stay sterilised though? Was hoping the hospital would at least provide a bottle if needed?


----------



## Hann12

BB I'm glad you asked that about how they stay sterilised, I wondered the same thing, was thinking about dummies too?


----------



## melissasbump

I think the hospital has sterilising equipment for u to use id rather take my own bottle i think. Thanks bb il look in tesco this week hopefully get my last few bits!


----------



## Hann12

BB I'm glad you asked that about how they stay sterilised, I wondered the same thing, was thinking about dummies too?


----------



## mummySS

Yes the hospitals should be able to sterilise them for you. 

I think i will have some of the Aptamil cartons as a backup too, just choosing aptamil because it's what my sister used, no other reason!

Mummy marsh - yes, AFM = as for me!! :)

x


----------



## MrsWez

I'm hoping DM and Sophie are doing okay. 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well. I'm doing great. Jonathan is going crazy as usual.

Had a great birthday! Got lots of awesome presents and ate 2 slices of cake! Thanks for all the birthday wishes.


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey all. all quiet but been getting some cramps and lower back pain for a bit. Only quick updates as when I do a proper one the bloody site crashes.


----------



## melissasbump

WHERE HAVE ALL THE BEACH BUMPS GONE!

Lindsay, hope all is going as well as can be expected in hospital. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Blue_bear

I agree it has been very quiet in here!

Not that i have anything to report mind you. Baby J is moving loads and this morning i felt a definate elbow move right along the length of my belly, it was really strange!

Got MW wednesday so will find out blood results etc. 

Not much else happening....oh moved round and swapped some of the nursery furniture for some of ours as he needed a bigger wardrobe! Yet i still cant stop myself buying more...
Lots of baby bargains to be had at the car boot sale this morning!

Will check back later and hope that someone has had a way more exciting weekend than i have!


----------



## DragonMummy

Still here still bored still leaking


George I have 2 rails in my wardrobe. one for current size, one for next size. Onesies and accessories in chest of drawers. Additional larger sizes in a basket at the bottom of the wardrobe. As H grew out of one size, I'd de tag and wash the next lot then sort through the bigger stuff and hang the next size bits. That way I never found piles of unworn too small stuff and always had a good idea of what I had to prevent over buying or justify new gear! X


----------



## Doodlepants

Hows it going in there DM?

No news here so I've just been lurking, we took H to the cinema yesterday to see Rio- £21 just for the 3 of us!- It's been so long since we've been that it seemed outrageous! Gone are the days when it used to be a fiver lol!

We have done the garden too this weekend and M has started to woodstain the fence as it was looking a bit dull- see- I wasn't fibbing when I said I had no news lol!

We have some friends coming over for a BBQ tomorrow which should be nice, I'm trying to keep busy to take my mind off Shelb's appointment Tuesday...

Hope everyone's enjoying the bank holiday!- although I'm guessing you aren't, DM :( Any chance of getting to go home soon or are you in there for the foreseeable?
x


----------



## Blue_bear

Linds, that sunds way to organised!!


----------



## melissasbump

Lindsay, i like the way you say "to prevent you over buying" Lol we have seen pics of Sophies wardrobe!
Ive been at work today, had an awful night of sickness and heartburn last night which resluted in very little sleep. i have a big bottle of gaviscon to cuddle tonight!
OH put some pics up in nursery today and the cot mobile and he played it when i got home, it made me cry, in a nice way! The room is almost done now just waiting for my curtains then i will take some pics
Nice thing is im now not at work again until next monday, meant to be in tues eve but decided to take the night off! Gonna get all my baby bits washed this week, do my birth plan and generally sort the last bits. Seeing my MW on friday.

So BB, my weekend has been more boring than yours im guessing!


----------



## mummySS

I was wondering where everyone was too! It's not like us to be so quiet, lol. But i had nothing really interesting to say! 

Linds, you must be soooo bored. Hospital sounds dullsville, but hey I guess it's better for you to be there right now. Can you get DH to bring you a laptop and some dvds?? 

Blue - what bargins did you pick up at the car boot?

Wez - glad you had a good bday!

Doods, how was Rio? Ikwym about the price of the cinema. We rarely go anymore, we just patiently wait for the films to become available on Sky box office. Am a right old cheapo, lol. 

Well, I had my cowshed massage today, it was lovely. I do feel relaxed but also MORE achey now, not sure how that's possible. And i managed to resist buying their gorgeous overpriced products, well done me! Popped to westfield (shopping centre) after but wasn't really loving anything baby-wise, so instead I got all my hospital stuff from Boots - sanitary towels, nipple cream, all that nice jazz. Feeling good and a bit more sorted now! :) (NB while i was doing all this, Paul spent the day at the local sushi restaurant followed by the pub followed by a wine bar and is now snoring on the sofa... It's quite nice when we do our own thing sometimes, lol!)

Hope everyone else is good. Still one more day of bank hol left (for us UK gals), yay!

xx


----------



## melissasbump

can someone talk to me about nipple shields? How do they work and do i need them? x


----------



## mummySS

melissasbump said:


> Lindsay, i like the way you say "to prevent you over buying" Lol we have seen pics of Sophies wardrobe!

:rofl: so true! 

Mel, sorry to hear you've been so sick. It's so unfair... On the bright side, sounds like you have done LOADS and you're nearly there with your baby stuff! well done you!

Btw, I vaguely remember some discussion (either on here or elsewhere in the forum) about using ultra absorbent pads after birth. Did i hear somewhere that you're NOT advised to use them because they're so absorbent that it's impossible to spot for infection, or because they contain some absorbency thing that means you're more likely to get infection, or something along those lines?? Or did i completely invent that? lol.


----------



## melissasbump

mummySS said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Lindsay, i like the way you say "to prevent you over buying" Lol we have seen pics of Sophies wardrobe!
> 
> :rofl: so true!
> 
> Mel, sorry to hear you've been so sick. It's so unfair... On the bright side, sounds like you have done LOADS and you're nearly there with your baby stuff! well done you!
> 
> Btw, I vaguely remember some discussion (either on here or elsewhere in the forum) about using ultra absorbent pads after birth. Did i hear somewhere that you're NOT advised to use them because they're so absorbent that it's impossible to spot for infection, or because they contain some absorbency thing that means you're more likely to get infection, or something along those lines?? Or did i completely invent that? lol.Click to expand...

I heard that too, i think that things like always absorb too much or something, ive just gone for the normal maternity mattresses! lol

Yes we really are getting there now, im so excited! x:happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah imagine how much shit I'd have if my rail wasn't full! Nipple shields are rubbish. They just make everything more difficult for you and baby imo x


----------



## DragonMummy

and I used ultra absorbent pads after birth. was too disgusting not to.....


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Yeah imagine how much shit I'd have if my rail wasn't full! Nipple shields are rubbish. They just make everything more difficult for you and baby imo x

Ahh ok thanks, wont waste my money then, dont really get what they are for to be honest!:wacko:


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone!

Linds - sorry its still mega boring for you. Do they think you'll be in labour soon if your waters have broken? Sorry not sure how it all works!

Mel - I haven't brought nipple shields, think both Linds and Eve said they weren't worth it.

On the pads, I think Linds said to use always rather than the maternity mattresses. I've not got mine yet but just saw that they are on cheap in sainsburys so will try there. I need to do my hospital bag (done babys one).

Simmy - ha ha your OH sounds like he's a few hours ahead of mine.....we have spent the day at Hampstead in a beer garden with his friends. It was nice and he paid for me to get a taxi home which was good so back now but they are all on their way to lucky voice in soho (karaoke bar). I expect a drunken husband back around 12/1am. It was a nice day though and good to meet people but I know I'll be tired tomorrow.

Mel - very jealous of your time off. I start back at work on Tuesday, going to do 5.5 hours each day (10.30 - 4) and one of those from home each week. However as you know the commute adds at least 2 hours to the day so really my days will be 9.15 - 5.30 (all being well), seems like a mega long day to me but I know there is an end in sight I guess. 

Doodle - loving the cinema but agree its expensive. I want to see the new Harry Potter but its out July 15th, I'm due on the 16th.....might be cutting it a bit fine to book that in!!

Baby has been a bit quieter today as we've been out however when I got up this morning I had a strange feeling in my stomach and looked down and the baby must have been vertical and my stomach was like a cone shape to the right side! It was the most raised I've seen it and was just all head! Pretty mad.

Anyway have probably bored you all for long enough :)


----------



## melissasbump

Hann! there you are! 
I dont think you can be jealous, isnt it 4 weeks you have just had off? lol:dohh:

Yes work is getting tougher day by day now, i can just about manage my 6 hours. Im ok when im there its the travelling mainly!

Harry Potter is on my due date and im DESPERATE to see it so hoping for a 38 week baby or a 42 week one!:wacko: 

I feel really tender either side of my bump at the mo, dont know if its because ive been sitting a lot or because baby is laying across my stomach at the mo.

Wonder if i could mix gaviscon with vodka to help me sleep?:winkwink:


----------



## kelzyboo

Sounds like everyone's had a pretty boring bank holiday then :wacko: 

DM, hope your ok, sounds horrible in hospital but at least you know your in the best place possible, hope Sophie decides to stay put a little longer although the full 40 weeks may be too much to ask. Think you may have a little madam on your hands there :hugs:

AFM, i had a lovely day at Gulliver's world with Abbie :happydance: i did pop on last night but i was way to tired to post much lol we got there for opening at 10.30am and only left at closing time, so yeah i was tired :sleep: She had a fantastic day, loved all the rides and she was very well behaved all day!! I went on the teacups with her lol and the pirate ship since her Auntie Jen is a wimp when it comes to rides :dohh: so mummy went on, the bar only just went over the bump tbh another week and theres no way i'd fit :haha: no-one said anything about me being pregnant but its probably one of those situations where nobody wants to ask in case i'm just fat :wacko:
Everything went well and we had a lovely day!!

Haven't done much today since i'm still recovering from friday, so i've just been taking it easy :coffee: Tomorrow will be different since i am finally getting round to sorting out my dining room/abbie's toy room, i'm switching the sofa in there for the one in my living room because its more comfy and i'm changing colours so it goes better with what i'm planning lol plus its making space for baby and all his things, its hard to believe that such a tiny baby needs so much :dohh: 
So theres lots to do for me tomorrow, then i have my consultant on tuesday which i'm glad about since my ticker says baby should be almost 3lbs by now and his estimated weight is not even 2lbs, kinda worried he's small now but i'll speak to her on tuesday because i know theres a huge range of whats normal at this stage and he may just be naturally small, Abbie was 6lbs 15 oz at 39+ so thats not big is it? Will feel happier when they've told me its normal.

So thats it for my weekend really, in pain now because i did too much on friday but thats nothing new lol :flower:


----------



## mummySS

Ooh Hann Lucky Voice, i LOVE it there! Only when drunk though, clearly karaoke is no fun when sober/preggers. You did the right thing coming home :haha:

My baby's been crazy lately. There's so much squirming going on in there, i know what you mean about the shape of your entire stomach changing. They are crazy little things! (so cute though, i love to imagine what it's up to). 

Yeah the thought of maxi maternity pads really grosses me out - in fact pads in general - i haven't used them at all since i was like 16! I have bought both the massive ones and the always slimline ones so i can see how they go.


----------



## Hann12

mel - I know I've just had 4 weeks off but I think thats made it worse because I REALLY don't want to go back now. Also, as my colleagues have covered my work the past 4 weeks i have a feeling I'll be pretty bored so it could be a very long 8 weeks in store. I'll just come on here more!!
I have sore sides too, mine is lying side to side and I think thats the reason. The midwife said that if the baby continues to lie like that it will get really uncomfortable. Lets hope they move!

Kelzy - glad you had a nice day and well done you for going on the rides. I'm one of those wimps! 
I would love to know what your midwife says about the weights so please share when you know. Its a mystery to me!!


----------



## mummySS

Glad to hear it all went well Kelzy - you are brave going on the pirate ship lol! 

Oooh i am so excited for midnight tonight when i'll hit 30 weeks... what a milestone.


----------



## Hann12

mummySS said:


> Yeah the thought of maxi maternity pads really grosses me out - in fact pads in general - i haven't used them at all since i was like 16! I have bought both the massive ones and the always slimline ones so i can see how they go.

Totally agree - they are truly horrible. I remember being 15/16 and wearing them and not only feeling the blood come out (sorry for the graphic reminders) but also us all asking each other if you could see the outline of them through our trousers and worrying they would leak. Just horrible!
I'm going to buy the ultra and ultra light then see how I go from there. Just checked and sains is dong them 50% off so will pop in tomorrow. What a treat!! :haha:


----------



## curlew

hi all

DM sorry you are in hospital - hope Sophie stays put for you.

Kelzy - glad you had a good day with Abbie.

Mrs Wez - glad you had a good birthday

BB - sounds like you did well at the car boot. Grat that you had your DH move the furniture around for you.

Mel - your nursery sounds lovely - can't wait to see the pics. Can't wait to see Harry Potter too but its released the day after my due date and I am having a c-section so will definately have him before then. DH and I are trying to work out how we can both see it - ideally together but may have to go seperately but not sure how to work it as I will obviously be breastfeeding!

doodles - keeping my fingers crossed for shelby on Tuesday

Mummyss - so jealous of your massage it must have been wonderful and looks like your DH had a good day with his mates too lol

Hann - hope the new hours work better for you. At least you may be able to get a seat and avoid some of the worst of the congestion by starting later and finishing earlier.

havent posted much this weekend as have been out and about enjoying the sunshine. DH is back at work tomorrow so we had the morning doing chores and then went to Pollock Park where the Burrell Collection is around lunchtime and took a picnic. Back home around 5pm by which time it was cool enough for me to iron some shirts for DH lol.

Have managed to get all the baby's bedding washed this weekend so it's now in one of my drawers waiting to be ironed. Hoping to get the clothes washed during this week as it looks as it is staying fair for the moment.

Planning on gutting DS' old room tomorrow and hopefully he will agree to a lot of stuff going up into the loft so we don't have to put it into is new room, that way it may stay tidy for a few weeks lol.

Anyway have a good day tomorrow all.


----------



## kelzyboo

Will deffinately let you all know what the consultant tells me about weights, there was a thread in 2nd tri a while ago and the baby was measuring bigger than mine at 24 weeks, thats what got me concerned that he's on the small side really. Will update tuesday when i know more about it x

Lol mummySS the pirate ship was fantastic, Abbie loved it, i think shes going to be a bit of an adrenaline junkie like her mama, before i was pregnant i'd go on anything i love it!! Its not so fun with a bump though since the safety bar only just fit lol there will be no more rides for me now until he arrives, just in case my water brakes mid air!! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I used the BIGGEST maternity pads I could get when I had Saraya and I soaked through them so fast... it was such heavy bleeding I couldn't get off the loo for 10 mins after sitting down!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive brought 2 packs of the tesco maternity pads, will see how i go with them i think. I read somewhere, not sure how true it is, that the normal pads wear your stiches away faster as the top layer is different or something? Will ask the mw or my mw friend if i remember.
Like most of you, not looking forward to the htought of any pads....used to hate the damn things!

I am finding sitting down so uncomfortable right now, his feet are so far in my ribs it hurts! I also wonder if its trapping his feet in some way....probably not but its something that has crossed my mind more than once. He's also had the hiccups loads the last couple of days, not sure if there is any reason for this? 
Am going to bed in a mo to lay down as i just cant get comfy.

Hope everyone has a good BH monday!


----------



## mummySS

Oh god eve, sounds horrific. bleuchhhh. I literally haven't SEEN my blood from down there since i was 15. (tampons dont count..). Well i'd rather know what i'm in for, no nasty surprises! :sick:


----------



## Hann12

BB I am seriously uncomfortable too. I am feeling the babys head either in my ribs or across my stomach, just need it to go head down!!


----------



## mummySS

Blue_bear said:


> I read somewhere, not sure how true it is, that the normal pads wear your stiches away faster as the top layer is different or something? Will ask the mw or my mw friend if i remember.

That was it! that's what i was trying to remember! :dohh:

I'm not sure how true that is either - it would be great if you can ask your MW or MW friend as all my midwives seem to be useless at answering simple questions... thanks :flower:


----------



## mummySS

I just ordered this baby monitor, it gets quite good reviews and is currently on sale on the BT website (£15 off), in case anyone's interested:

https://www.shop.bt.com/products/bt-baby-monitor-250-79MX.html


----------



## Hann12

mummySS said:


> I just ordered this baby monitor, it gets quite good reviews and is currently on sale on the BT website (£15 off), in case anyone's interested:
> 
> https://www.shop.bt.com/products/bt-baby-monitor-250-79MX.html

Thats what I ordered this week too! Its meant to be pretty good and uses digital technology so shouldn't be crackly. Just waiting for them to deliver it (ordered it on Weds).


----------



## SugarBeth

Yay - my nursery is officially done now! Completely! (I think I said that two or three times now, then added lots of stuff to it or redid it. lol)

My mother and I went to so many yardsales yesterday (with a wakeup time of 4:30 AM!) and found everything I needed and wanted! I got a glider, a big swing, a Pottery Barn bedding set, a nearly new bassinette, huge amounts of clothing from newborn to 24 months (50 cents a piece for top brand name clothing!) another changing table (it's my third, but this one was free so we may end up using it as a bookcase if we don't get another changing pad for it!), a grocery stroller seat cover, a womb bear and a hamper. It was a very fun day, if not a bit tricky to get everything in the van! I washed everything up today and put it all in the nursery, then went through my SIL's things that she gave me a while ago since she too is now pregnant and is going to need some of her things back (she didn't plan to have anymore kids.)

My husband mounted the video moniter too, and hung up the last things that needed to be hung and I cleaned out the closet one more time to only have what we need in there (it's very full even so!) I'm so exhausted - last night I slept 15 hours accidently after running around from 4:30 AM - 7:30PM. I went home and fell asleep, and today we were cleaning and working on the house all day and I'm tired again. Hopefully not enough so to sleep that long for another night!


----------



## Hann12

3.10am - call from DH to say he was on his way home
4.00am - arrives home, cue the drunken chat
4.15am (now) he is cooking his ready meal of sausage and mash which he wants to bring in to the bedroom to talk to me while he eats
Meanwhile, our baby has kicked like crazy for the past hour and I feel intensely sick. Not sure if I'm going to throw up or if I will be fine. Arrgghh!! Oh and baby is nestled on my right side stuck out really far in a cone shape under my rib downwards. 
Thank goodness it's bank holiday tomorrow! 
Fingers crossed he eats fast and I'm asleep again soon!! 
:)


----------



## DragonMummy

Seriously, Hann. He can't go on like this. He needs to start putting you and baby first. X


----------



## curlew

Kelzy - good luck with your appointment. when do you go to see your consultant?

BB - sorry baby is causing problems with his feet. Maybe he is using your ribs as a swinging frame. Mine is still lying transverse but occassionally switches round to upright and he feels so heavy when he is like that.

Mummyss - the monitor looks good and if it gets good reviews thats fantastic.

SB - sounds like you managed to bag some fantastic bargins there.

Hann - you poor thing. Hope DH has a horrid hangover this morning.

DM - how are you this morning? Did you manage a better night last night in your quieter room?


----------



## melissasbump

Hann that is outragous! I agree with DM he cant go on like this. Hope he feels like crap today! X


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah much better thanks. Got 3.5 hours sleep. Have asked if I can go home, even if its just tonight to sleep then back first thing for the scan. Cannot see how no sleep and getting in a state will help me or baby!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Sorry you are having such a horrid time DM. Bad enough being in hospital but not sleeping is awful! I have a set of earplugs in my toilet bag for any time I am in hospital (have had quite a few stays with ovarian cysts over the years!) Hope they let you home or have a single room tonight!!!
Hann hope your DH is feeling awful today. Does he realise he's going to become a Father in a few weeks time? 

AFM had couples birth preparation workshop on Saturday with my yoga teacher. It was really good to go over practical positions for labour and birth and for DH to learn the breathing we've been doing in yoga class. It made it seem more real that we're actually going to be in labour in a few weeks time!!!! I'm totally adjusted to the idea of pregnancy and then us becoming a family but I think I've been in denial a wee bit about the whole birth process. Sure I've read a lot about it but from more of an abstract perspective I think! Eek!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann - I feel your pain regarding hubby and getting drunk etc. Ive actually banned mine from going to the pub for the time being, we dont have the money for him to be wasting and it was doing my head in. Have managed to bite my lip about it for a while now but it all came to a head saturday (long story!) and no he's not happy about it but i told him to grow up and get a grip basically!
And if yours is anything like mine, he wont have any hangover at all which is always sickening....

DM - I hope you can get home for the night.

Ive just realised my ante-natal classes start next Monday! Thats come round so fast, im really scared!
My best friend who was due last week has dissapeared off the face of the earth, i cant decided if she'e gone in to have her or if shes vanished because shes fed up of people asking if shes had any signs yet.....i dont want to pester her, i know she will be in touch when she is ready, im just so excited for her!

Off out to teach the brats in a mo....


----------



## Blue_bear

Feck....Just slipped down the stairs!! 
Landed on my bum so dont think ive done any harm, scared myself though.


----------



## Hann12

BB - yup doesn't look like much of a hangover is happening!! 
I was up pretty much all night after he got back and have just had a chat with him to say that from now on IF he goes out (he has to for work) and gets back after 12 he has to go in the spare room BUT that I do not expect him to keep going like he has been. I pointed out that I can see that he wants to get drunk and go out before the baby is born but given the chance so would I and its unfair that I take all the responsibility for the baby because I'm carrying it. Hopefully he see's how serious I am and curbs this behavior.
Thank you for all your lovely messages :)

BB - hope works not too bad

DM - I feel for you. Surely they must let you go home, it seems crazy that they keep you in when you are suffering more there! What a nightmare. I just hope the LO is staying where she is. 

Fifi - I need to boost my relaxation techniques too for the birth. I'm trying to avoid everyones 'horror' stories of their births and go with a fresh perspective of how mine will be. 

Off into town soon to get some hospital bag stuff and leave the DH in bed to stew in his stale alcohol. Hopefully when I get back we will both be in a happier place!!


----------



## mummySS

Jeez Hann, that is so annoying! Sounds like you've been very firm with him (and quite fair too). It really can't go on like this. I would have gone mental over it (especially the sausage and mash in bed part - yuck!!). Well done for giving him a reality check. 

Beth - well done on finishing the nursery! Pics please!! My American friends tell me how good yard sales are for picking up bargains - sounds a bit like car boot (trunk) sales here.

Blue b- my NCT classes start tomorrow! They have come around quickly haven't they? I really feel ready for them actually. Really excited.


----------



## Aaisrie

Blue_bear said:


> Ive brought 2 packs of the tesco maternity pads, will see how i go with them i think. I read somewhere, not sure how true it is, that the normal pads wear your stiches away faster as the top layer is different or something? Will ask the mw or my mw friend if i remember.
> Like most of you, not looking forward to the htought of any pads....used to hate the damn things!
> 
> I am finding sitting down so uncomfortable right now, his feet are so far in my ribs it hurts! I also wonder if its trapping his feet in some way....probably not but its something that has crossed my mind more than once. He's also had the hiccups loads the last couple of days, not sure if there is any reason for this?
> Am going to bed in a mo to lay down as i just cant get comfy.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good BH monday!

Depends on if you have/need stitches!! I had no tears or cuts [thanks to the water birth!]. And the feet under ribs will get worse - Saraya was a nightmare for it I used to massage her feet out!



mummySS said:


> Oh god eve, sounds horrific. bleuchhhh. I literally haven't SEEN my blood from down there since i was 15. (tampons dont count..). Well i'd rather know what i'm in for, no nasty surprises! :sick:

Everyone will be different but I got very heavy... I would have very heavy AF too - not sure if there's a link between them... My AF is so heavy I can't wear tampons on the first proper day because I soak them too fast. Just be prepared!


----------



## Doodlepants

Sorry to hear you didn't get much sleep Hann, are you back to work Tuesday?

I feel so un-organised after reading your post SB! Sounds like you got loads done!

I also, am not looking forward to wearing pads again :( It feels soooo gross!

Good luck with all of the ante natal classes this week everyone!

Curlew, you sound like a domestic goddess! I'm sure M wishes I ironed as much as you! Hope you had a good weekend!
x


----------



## curlew

doodles - I am far from being a domestic godess lol. I used to have a really tidy house all clean and neat and no ironing hanging around however since I got pregnant I have not had the energy to do hardly anything but the essentials. At the moment I have three piles of ironing sitting on my sofa (cause I know if its there it will bug me and therefore get done!), a huge pile of ironing in the cupboard, and two loads on the line at the moment.

As for upstairs, don't even go there. DS and I are in the middle of sorting all his toys, books and games and have been at it since 9am and it looks like a bombsite upstairs. We are probably only half way there with his room then we have the cupboard - but I am leaving that for next weekend when DH is here so he can put up the shelves in his new cupboard and do the heavy/high lifting. 

Just having a rest and a coffee then back up to do more. Funny how more stuff is going into the new room rather than the bin or attic boxes - worst thing about doing it whilst DS is here lol.


----------



## mummySS

Curlew, how do you possibly have so many things to iron, lol?! Does it all really NEED ironing? You're not ironing socks and underwear are you?? :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't even own an iron OR ironing board... if the cuffs or collar of a shirt need done I use my hair straighteners!!!


----------



## Hann12

How weird that my nct doesn't start until June! I thought it was very late.....


----------



## curlew

mummySS said:


> Curlew, how do you possibly have so many things to iron, lol?! Does it all really NEED ironing? You're not ironing socks and underwear are you?? :haha:

Lol no my mum does that but I don't. 

Two piles of it is DH jeans and T Shirts. He has tonnes and I kind of leave them if I feel tired as I know he has loads more in the drawer/cupboard but he has run out as they are all in my ironing pile. :dohh: The trousers will only take about an hour as they are jeans so only need a quick run over. Then I have a small pile of stuff that is for me and DS from washing I did on Friday which will take about an hour. I had a bit of a backlog from us being on holiday for a week and then DS was at his dads for a week. The two loads out on the line are what we wore over the weekend - darks and pales so they can wait til Thursday for ironing lol. Once I get on top of it all I generally only iron 2-3 times a week for an hour at a time, but when it gets backlogged its a chore.

DS bedroom is nearly finished - hip hip hooray. just one pile of stuff to sort and we are done. DH thinks he will finish work early today as its a bank holiday so I will get him to take stuff up to the attic and then the room will be clear.

Hann- when I did my NCT classes with DS they were quite late into the pregnancy and everyone but three of us had had their babies before the last class lol. But it was nice as they were all born within a few weeks of each other and I stayed in contact with all the mums, in fact one is my closest friend now.


----------



## melissasbump

Afternoon ladies

Wow im so tired and havent even done much!:wacko:

DM hope things are going better for you, is there any chance of you going home for the night?

Hann, well done for putting your foot down, i totally agree with you, ust because we are the ones who are carrying doesnt mean our other halfs shouldnt be responsible too, and its not like you are only 12 weeks pregers, hell we are nearly there!! I hope he takes what you have said on bored and makes it up to you:winkwink:

Curlew, i am very lucky that i dont do any of the ironing, OH does it ALL! and hes really good at it! Hes pretty good all round actually, especially during the pregnancy, i really do have a gem!:thumbup:

Eve, lol that you use your hair straightners to iron!

SB. yard sales sound like my idea of fun! I love car boot sales!

B Bear, i fell over today too! getting off the sofa my feet got caught in my bag strap, fell forwards onto my hands though, it was quite funny! OH didnt find it as funny though!:wacko:

Mummy, yay for anti natel classes! My MW hasnt even got in touch re mine yet despite me ringing her about them a few weeks ago, i have a feeling im gonna miss out....

Well ive washed all baby towels and blankets today and they are drying on the line as i type, gonna start the clothing and other bedding tomorrow.
We popped out to the Range and got a curtain pole and some more compost for the garden and then popped to Sainsburys so i colud get my Bounty mum to be pack but they had run out BOO! 

Just got home and made a cake for OH to take into work for his colleagues from his birthday last week (its better than him buying donnuts!) Am jsut chilling on sofa at the mo, think i may fall asleep, did say i was gonna do dinner, oh well!


----------



## melissasbump

Babys kicking so hard today! Loving it!! xx


----------



## Hann12

melissasbump said:


> Babys kicking so hard today! Loving it!! xx

Mine too - makes me feel a bit sick though but good to know its a happy baby!

Well done for the cake making! I've just bought mini chocolate rolls to take into work to say thank you to the team for covering my work for 2 weeks. Shows willing!!

I iron hardly anything, the baby grows i washed didn't need ironing after being on the line thankfully!

Been a got a load of pads from waitrose and superdrug. Haven't got any specific maternity ones yet but I will. I also got loads of mini smellies for my hospital bag. Slowly getting there!

No exciting news, dreading work tomorrow - actually pretty apprehensive to go back after 4 weeks off :(


----------



## melissasbump

Hann going back to work is horrid isnt it? just try and stay positive and remember that you dont have long left. Dont overdo it and remember that if you arent coping then just get signed off again. Have a nice bath and relax yourself this evening xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Good luck going back tomorrow Hann, like Mel said defintely don't over do it, its really not worth it now. 

Ive had a fairly boring day again, finished off moving things in the nursery, after i fell down the stairs! Now have a massive bruise on my elbow.

Was actually getting worried i had done some damage as Baby J didnt move for ages afterwards. I made myself some lunch and told hubby if he hadnt moved by the time i had eaten it i would phone the hospital. Thankfully, he soon started kicking up a storm again! 

I am so tired at the moment, ive had a nap today and still feel shattered...


----------



## Hann12

BB I am so glad that baby J is okay! I reckon we'll all trip over our feet by the time the baby is born, especially as we can barely see our feet!! 

I hope work is okay but I will just take each day as it comes and stop earlier if I have to. Going to try and last it out though as it means I maximise my time with the baby which is more important! 
I'll be on tomorrow and let you know how it is! 

Going to just chill this evening and buy a birthing ball and a tens machine!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hope you're OK now BB! I remember when I was pregnant with H I fell down the stairs! It must be a pregnant thing! We suddenly get all clumsy!

I have just ordered some comfy sandals for the summer- they're from clarks but thankfully aren't very old lady-ish! I actually quite like them! I'm a havaianas girl normally but wanted something with a bit more support as I can be prone to tripping up!

Hann you have reminded me to order my TENS! I got my birthing ball a few weeks ago and love it! I didn't use a TENS last time so I'm excited to use one (odd, I know lol!)
x


----------



## Hann12

Doodle - which are you going for? I think I'm getting the Elle tens, sounds good and has the booster button which I bet we'll need!! I have a birthing ball but got it 65cm and its too small so getting one at 75cm.


----------



## Doodlepants

Well, I haven't looked too much into it and I don't want to spend too much as I don't know how much relief I'll get from it but I've been thinking of this one as it's on offer:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Femme-TENS-M...regnancy_MJ&hash=item19c4c32a07#ht_2205wt_905

I don't know if it has a boost button, I like the sound of having one though! I think I'm going to have a read up...


----------



## Doodlepants

I just had a read and it does have a boost button :)


----------



## Hann12

Have a look at the elle tens, it's £50 which admittedly is more expensive but it has great reviews. I think the mamatens are meant to be very good too!


----------



## Hann12

Oh in which case go for it - great price!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm just hiring mine for free from the hospital


----------



## Hann12

That's great, my hospital doesn't do that :(


----------



## Blue_bear

Aparently Tesco pharmacy hire them out, or the one near me does anyway. Not sure how much it is though.


----------



## samzi

Im going to either hire or buy. Im going to see how the costs vary really. My hospital dont have tens machines as people kept stealing them!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Do we need them? What do they actually do? Sorry im thick!


----------



## kelzyboo

Do any of you ladies know where to get a MATb1 from? I may be an idiot but i have no clue lol

I'm not sure about a tens, i want to do it natural if i don't have to have a c-section (which i will avoid if i can) but i worry a tens wouldn't be enough as i will be induced? I don't mind paying for one but i'm not sure how good they are, don't want to waste money ha ha (i'm a bit tight really!!)

I've read what i'vge missed but i've been moving furniture and things today so i'm very tired and can't reply properly, got a super active baby today aswell, i read that some of you have had some strong kicks today lol me too probably telling me to slow down!

I've got the consultant tomorrow so i will update everyone when i get home xx


----------



## samzi

You should have got it from your mw around 24/28 weeks (ish) :)

I didnt have one when in labor with Issy but am getting one this time, as with Issy all my contractions were in my back and it would have been a god send im sure. So im getting one this time incase its the same


----------



## DragonMummy

Kel your mw should have given u that at 25 weeks just ring and ask x


----------



## melissasbump

Also i am getting terrible pins and needles in my hands all the time at night, does this sound like that carpel tunnel syndrome thing? has anyone else had it? Its getting worse every night!


----------



## curlew

melissa - shame about sainsburys running out of your mum to be bag. If you have a Boots nearby try them as thats where I got mine. well done on baking a cake - I have had the stuff for making brownies for the two weeks and haven't got round to making them yet. Just read re your pins and needles. I have been getting that too and MW says it sounds like carpel tunnel. Have an appointment with the physio on Friday but in the meantime DH boought me a sports support bandage which I have been wearing at night and it appears to be helping.

Hann - fingers crossed for tomorrow. Its bad enough going back after working 1 day in 12 never mind 4 weeks. Take it easy and don't let them rush you back into it. 

BB - sorry you have a bruise after your trip but glad baby J is okay.

Doodles - have to say love clarks sandals for comfort in the summer. I have a pair I bought 3 years ago and I love them. 

Kelzy - good luck with yous appointment tomorrow.

The toys and books from DS room are finally sorted and moved. Started at 9am this morning and finished moving the last through at 4pm. DH came home and hoovered all upstairs for me then took DS out for a wee while to get some clear plastic boxes for his cupboard to give me a chance to rest. We will do the cupboards at the weekend. Seems funny to see DS's old room so empty - mind you won't stay like that for long once we have it decorated and get the baby's stuff in.


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks, nobody's ever mentioned one to me but i'll ask for it when i see the consultant tomorrow!
I'll have to look into a tens machine then, my labour was in my back last time too, maybe it will help a bit x

Hope your doing ok DM, thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## mummySS

From what i heard it's pretty easy to hire a TENS from Boots, if your hospital doesn't do them. Not sure of the cost though... 

Hann, good luck for work tomorrow! I'm dreading work too... it's so hard after a long weekend. I'm sure you'll find that everyone will be mega nice to you (and the chocolate will help, lol)! 

I've got a long day tomorrow at work, and then NCT classes from 8-10pm (sooo late!), by the time we get home it'll be 10.30. But am really looking forward to them, i hope i can stay awake!


----------



## mummySS

Oh and mel - i'm no expert but a TENS helps relieve the contraction pain a bit, apparently.


----------



## mummySS

Sorry for a zillion posts, forgot a question for Doods - which birthing ball did you get? Hann, is 65cm too small then?? i had the Davina one from Argos earmarked. Not sure if i'll bother getting one though, are they really helpful?? 

:flower:


----------



## SugarBeth

mummySS said:


> Beth - well done on finishing the nursery! Pics please!! My American friends tell me how good yard sales are for picking up bargains - sounds a bit like car boot (trunk) sales here.

 I'll definitely post some pictures, probably tomorrow. I was so excited about all of the things I got that as soon as I got home I disassembled them and put all the fabrics into the laundry so I could put it into the nursery sooner. I'm still doing the laundry for things like the bassinette, so once it's all done I'll post. I adore how every single thing I bought on Saturday, from all different people, all matched in the same cream and green colors!


----------



## fifi-folle

TENS machines: worked for me for gynae pain (had severe pain for over 2 yrs), the tingling is a bit odd but it seems to work. I'm hoping the fancy one my Mum passed on to me can be set to the right settings for labour (you can change the oscillation and frequency on it:shrug:)
Birthing ball - according to my yoga instructor the 65cm one is too small, and after the birth class on Saturday I would tend to agree, for DH to massage my lower back etc was much easier when I used her one. I need to check but I think it may have been 75cm. For sitting, your knees should be lower than your hips. It seems quite difficult to get a 75cm one on the high street, thinking about ordering online. However having checked the NCT shop they recommend 65cm one for under 5'9" and 75cm for over, :dohh: so who knows!?!? 
Wish I could sleep, took me ages to get to sleep then woke at half two with indigestion and a lively baby. Tried to get back to sleep for a hour then gave up. Argh! Does baby not realise Mummy needs all the sleep she can get before he/she arrives?!?


----------



## mummySS

Thanks fifi v helpful! Argh I am up and about way too early this morning, woke up about 6 times in the night. Just too uncomfortable :(

Have a nice day all x


----------



## melissasbump

Oh my god, just had the WORST night...

Been up most of it with bad stomach pains, sickness and diorreah. Though at first it was pregnancy related as started with the stomach pain, but when i couldnt get off the toilet i realised it must be a tummy bug. :nope:
Baby was kicking all the way through it which was reassuring at least.

OH has taken the day off because we have got a new shower being fitted today in our en suite and doesnt think il be able to cope (hes probably right, i have no patience with workman at the best of times!) 
At least the diorreah and sickness has stopped, now i just feel knackered and washed out.

Hann i hope your day back at work goes well :hugs:

Fifi, i feel your pain on sleep deprivation!

Mummy, hope your day goes quickly and your classes go well tonight. 

Curlew, sounds like you had a productive day yesterday, well done you!

DM, Hope the scan goes well today and you get to go home xx

Kelzy, hope you get your matb1 sorted, my work were screaming out for mine way too early!

Well, im gonna have a pretty non productive day it looks like. Just sorted out baby clothes to go in the wash, (Did all the towels and blankets yesterday.

Have a good day all xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh :hugs: Mel! That sounds awful, I hope you're feeling better soon xx

Mummy mine is 65cm, I'm only 5'4 (when I'm standing tall lol!) and it's perfect for me, I guess it just depends on your height. I got a pro fitness one from argos and it is good, but the pumps awful! The davina one's meant to be good :)


----------



## mummySS

Awe Mel sorry to hear that :hugs:

Thanks Doods! I'm only 5 foot so think that'll be ok for me too! 

Xx


----------



## Blue_bear

I got the 65cm one as they are meant to be for people up to 5'9 but i feel its a bit small for me and im 5'7.....Think i will just make do though.

TK Maxx had loads and all in different sizes for good prices if anyone is still looking for one.

Going for coffee with my pregnant next door neighbour (due July 14th) in a bit, be nice to talk babies as i think my hubby is getting a little bored of some of now! 

Hope everyone that is working has a good day xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Well M's just called from the vets...

Basically to cut a loooong story short, the vet is going to push for a replacement with her boss if he agrees to let us make payments of £50 a month instead of £300 a month so I'm not holding my breath!!!
-However- M asked what would happen if we did nothing, she said that the pain would go away at around 2 years old, Shelby would be pain free and fine (still more limited on her leg) until around 10 years old when she will get arthritis....... Before today we were worried that if she didn't get the replacement she would need to be put to sleep by the time she was 5 at the most, so we feel a lot more positive today :)

At best, she'll get a new hip and live a normal life, at worst, she'll be OK until she's 10, then she'll need pain management for arthritis. So there's finally a light at the end of the tunnel!

Thank you all for your kind words and support over the last few weeks and for listening to me moaning on!
xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh doods I'm so glad!!!! Yay for tunnel light!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks hun! I feel sooooo much better!x


----------



## Annamumof2

omg i feel so hungry atm for some reason.... i never felt hungry like this before...


----------



## Clareabell

Great news about Shelby Doods, so pleased for you. :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Now we just need some good news form DM's end!

I'm currently waiting for parcelforce to come so I can go out! Come oooooonnnnnnnn!x


----------



## Aaisrie

Judging by the look of her dinner I foresee complaints rather than good news!! Although I'm staying tuned to sky news in case she pulls a gun on some nurse or chav patient!!!! lol


----------



## mummySS

Oh Doods I'm soooo pleased for you! Such a big relief! :happydance:


----------



## Annamumof2

DM just posted on FB.... if she cant get here then i will let you girls know that she is still waiting for her scan.... and sounds like there gonna make her wait a while... so fingers crossed she gets it soon and she can go home and rest better then she has in hospital


----------



## Aaisrie

Anna you failed to mention that she's already talking about snipers too!! LOL See my premonition was about her pulling a gun!!


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> Anna you failed to mention that she's already talking about snipers too!! LOL See my premonition was about her pulling a gun!!

aye... i did notice she was on about the snipers... i think she will need to hire us women to help her along too... whos up for a prego travel? lol


----------



## mummymarsh

hiya everyone, 

DM - anyone know how she is??? i dont have her on facebook so not sure if she is posting on their

Melissa - sickness and diorreah not good at best of times let alone when pregnant :( hope you do feel better today...

how is everyone else doing??? xxxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Thats fab news Doods!!

Got everything crossed for DM that she is replenishing her waters quick enough that they let Sophie stay put for a bit longer. 

Anna - I have been hungry too, i just put it down to a growth spurt.

Nice to see you Mummymarsh :)

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Blue_bear said:


> Thats fab news Doods!!
> 
> Got everything crossed for DM that she is replenishing her waters quick enough that they let Sophie stay put for a bit longer.
> 
> Anna - I have been hungry too, i just put it down to a growth spurt.
> 
> Nice to see you Mummymarsh :)
> 
> xx

another one? how many growth spurts do this boy need lol


----------



## fifi-folle

DM's latest update is "All fine, plenty of water. Little chunker weighs 4lbs 5oz!!"


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: Mel your night sounds like mine, i thought maybe i'd eaten something wrong but i feel ok now, up to 5am i felt like i was dying lol

I'll reply and update properly later as i've got to pick up the monkey from school but re: baby weight, hes perfectly fine, small but within a normal range so thats reassuring :flower:


----------



## BlueViolet

Things have been pretty busy. I finally got a chance to skim though the posts. The visit to my parents house was nice, but the traveling was not so fun. My mom and I went shopping and we bought more baby clothes. We were going to just look, but that didn't work out too well. There are always so many sales and the clothes are so darn cute. It's official, she's got more clothes than I do. 

Saturday night I had a little bit of a scare, but I think everything is fine. Our dog jumped up on the couch next to me and his back paw ended up landing on my belly (he's 95lbs, so I was a bit worried). He gets a little excited at my parents house. It hurt a bit, but didn't leave a bruise. Of course my doctor's office was closed and the only place to go was the ER, which seemed excessive. I researched what could happen as a result of injury to the belly and it wasn't pretty. Fortunately, I didn't bleed or leak amniotic fluid. She has been kicking a lot, so I'm hoping she's okay. I called the midwife yesterday and a nurse said since I didn't show any symptoms I'm okay. I would love an ultrasound to check her, but we'll have to see at the next appointment if they can do one. 

Last night I had a dream that under bright light my belly turned transparent and I could see her. 

DM, glad Sophie is okay. Hope you get out of the hospital soon. 

Mel and Kelzy, hope you feel better soon!

SB, looking forward to seeing pictures of your nursery. Sounds like you scored a lot of bargains at the yard sales. I would love to find a rocker for a good price.

Doodle, glad you got good news about your puppy! 

Curlew, you're a better wife than me. I didn't iron anything for my husband for his business trip. I just washed a bunch of wrinkle-free shirts. People at the office must wonder why he keeps wearing the same shirts. :blush:


----------



## MrsWez

BV, creepy dream.

DM, glad Sophie has lots of fluid and is really chunky. Hope you get to break out soon.

Mel and Kelzy, hope you two feel better soon.

SB can't wait to see the nursery. You sound like a great bargain hunter. 

Doodle, hope you can work something out for shelby. It sounds like it's going to work out for you two. 

Eve, I think DM will kill someone if she's in much longer. 

AFM, I went to the OB this AM and everything is great. I haven't gained any weight in 2 weeks. Can't believe I'm 30 weeks. :happydance: Jonathan weighs 3lbs 5oz. Only 2 weeks until my baby shower.


----------



## Hann12

Great news DM! 

Doodle - glad things are looking up for shelby! 

Mel - your night sounds awful, hope you feel better today. 

Mummy - you should be fine with 65cm ball. I need at least the 75 as I'm 5ft 9 with 34 inch legs. :) 

BV - good to hear from you and glad baby is okay after the dog incident! 

Mrs wez - yay for 30 weeks! IRS good to know how much everyones babies are weighing, very interesting! 

AFM - work was okay, got in at 10.15 and left at 4.30. Nit too bad but will try and shorten that a bit. Everyone was very nice to me. I do feel a but overwhelmed to be back and so much going on but I'm hoping that means it will go faster. Baby kick constantly all afternoon so that was nice.
The girls at work saw my 4d scans and think boy which is funny as I think it's more girly looking ha ha! 
Can't wait to be home with my feet up, 40 mins and I'll be there yippee!! :)


----------



## Hann12

I must be affected by work as I completely missed my station and had to get off on the next one! Luckily the one after is still only a 10 minute walk from my house but still thats annoying, plus I was desperate for the toilet so had to virtually run home. How silly! 
Hopefully I won't do that again :)


----------



## Hann12

Me again!

I came across this and thought it was interesting. Its general public's opinion rather than experts but I thought it was good to see what people were thinking:

https://nameberry.com/blog/baby-names-2012-trend-predictions-2


----------



## Blue_bear

Glad your day went ok hann.

Good news from the scans too :thumbup:

I finally heard from my best friend today. She was due last Weds and as suspected has been in hibernation because she has gone over due. She is so fed up, bless her. She is seeing the mw tomorrow for a sweep so got my fingers crossed that will start her off.

Another friend thats having a baby is not having such a good time however, she has got GD and now has been admitted for high blood pressure amoungst other niggles. They are actually talking about inducing her tomorrow at 34 weeks. 

Lots of babies to look forward to meeting though :)

Am off to spazda in a bit, hopefully will pick up the last few bits for my hospital bag so i can finally say its finished!


----------



## melissasbump

Evening, everyone. Thankyou for all the kind wishes, im feeling better, just washed out and tired now.
Just got all my baby clothes in from the line and had an emotional moment. (In a nice way) OH was lovely and cuddled me and said what a fantastic mum im going to be. I love that man so much! I certainly hope I can be.

Baby has been super active today i think he/she is having a growth spurt, have been watching my tummy bounce around all day, no let up at all!
Also my belly button looks like it may pop any day, the top of it appears to be sticking out a bit! Weird!

Hann, glad work was ok for you, not so good that you missed your stop though! lol I am having touches of baby brain too, yesterday i paid a bill online for £400 only to realise id paid to to next instead of my credit card. I wouldnt have minded except its pretty much all the money i have and needed it to pay that particular bill! Next are refunding it too me hopefully, it was just such a dopey thing for me to do in the 1st place!

Doodles, so great about Shelby, you deserve some good news re that at last!

Wez yay for 30 weeks! congrats!

BV, Sorry to hear about your scare and glad all appears to be ok, my dog can get a bit over enthusiastic too although hes only small, he does jump on my stomach sometimes.

Kelzy, glad all went ok for you.

B Bear hope you get all your bits from Spazda, fingers crossed your friend doesnt have to wait too much longer, i am dreading going overdue, im counting down the days as it is!!

XX


----------



## curlew

mummyss - hope your nct class goes okay. Sorry you were awake too early and had a restless night.

fifi - sorry you didn't get a good nights sleep either. Hopefully you will get a better one tonight.

Melissa - Hope you are feeling a bit better. Good of DH to take the day off to deal with the workmen. Great day for doing the washing. Bet it all smells lovely and fresh now.

Blue bear - hope you enjoyed coffee with your pregnant neighbour. That's nice that there will be a little playmate close by.

Doodles - glad to hear that there is some light at the end of the tunnel for shelby and it's not as bad a prognosis for her as you first thought. What a huge relief for you all.

BV - glad you had a good time at yoru parents and it sounds like you got lots of nice things for the little one.

Mrs Wez - well done you not putting on any weight. I put on 2lbs in the past fortnight so now up to 11lbs gained. Sounds like Jonathan is doing just fine.

Hann - glad that your first day back went okay. It's quite nice when your busy at work as time goes by quickly but not so busy that you get stressed.

DM - thank goodness Sophie is okay staying put and your waters have been replenished. I hope you get early release soon for good behaviour!!:haha:

Afm - also had a terrible night last night. DS work around 3am and I couldn't get to sleep again afterwards so have been awake since then. My carpel tunnel syndrome has also been bad so have been in agony with that. Spoke to work about it today and they said not to worry just do what I could. I have been using the mouse with my left hand and that seems to be helping. Roll on Friday when I get my physio appointment. Off to bed soon I think!


----------



## kelzyboo

:flower: Yay finally got a minutes peace to update

My appointment went well, they said baby is in the normal range although on the smaller side at the moment which i knew already from hearing other peoples baby weights at this stage, knowing my luck he'll be huge now i've said he'll probably be small :haha: may have jinxed myself with that one lol

I have to have another growth scan and see the consultant again in 2 weeks (17th may) and my 3d scan is the 14th may lol all these appointments drive me mad but i'm very thankful they are keeping a proper eye on him :thumbup: at least any concerns will be spotted early and dealt with!

He's happy with the medication i'm on and i've had my 28 week bloods and repeat antibody bloods done, so all in all it went fine.

Only problem is i have protein in my urine and also glucose (i can account for the glucose as i did drink half a bottle of coke before my sample lol plus i passed my GTT so i'm not worried about it) They've sent my sample off as protein is a sign of infection amongst other things so its off to be tested, my BP is not overly high (it's the highest its been for me but nowhere near what people say is very high), they did have me waiting over an hour lol so that could be the higher than normal BP!

I'm not going to let it worry me, it must be a UTI, i don't feel like i have one but there are plenty that don't cause symptoms! Anyone else had protein without it being anything serious|

Anyway hope everyones having a good day, glad DM and Sophie are finally home and well xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Greetings from my home address!!!


Got home and passed out on the bloody sofa. Soooo knackered. Was woken up by a beaming little Dragon when M picked him up from nursery. He's so pleased to have his mummy home.

Sooo... at 1250 the MW came in and said "right, they can fit you in for a scan but you have to go NOW" - I was gone! Although I did stress that they should save my pudding. They do pudding well there. So DH and I (plus lovely Lapin who was visiting me during her lunch break - big love for that hun) legged it downstairs to Ultrasound and got our scan. OMG I can't believe how different she looks! Her legs are solid and chunky, her face is chubby and properly baby like. All of the measurement scales are RIGHT at the top and her estimated current weight is a whopping 4lb 5oz! What a little chunker! Only a couple of hours ago I was pondering buying early baby clothes, now I am wondering if we'll get ANY use out of the newborn bits! 

Anyway she had loads of water around her which was brilliant. They confirmed again that she is head down (my throbbing cervix could have told them that) and also they have canx the scan I was due to have at 34 weeks to check the placenta had moved as it is completely out of the way of the cervix now. Happy days. Three birds, one stone. 

So back to the ward to be discharged. They have booked me a clinic appointment for Thursday so they can do my obs and just check she is ok and happy in there still. And i have 3 more doses of antibiotics to take. Then I'm done.

Oh, except for the consultant appointment that they insisted on booking me on the 19th May. Apparently while I was having my scan, lovely forward thinking MW got the consultant to have a squiz at my notes to confirm I can be discharged if the scan was ok, which they did. But they want to see me to discuss my birth options. APPARENTLY, the type of incision I had when I had my csec with Harry means I can't have a VBAC and will have to have a caesarian.

FFS!!!!! If I ask a different consultant to look at my old notes will they tell me something completely different too? I had 4.5 years to get used to the fact that I would have to have a caesarian. Fine, I was gutted but I dealt with it and got over it. I was nonchalant about it but you ALL know how overjoyed I was to be told that they'd got it wrong and I could try for a VBAC. I have been soooo looking forward to going into labour and doing it all again (i know, weirdo....) and now it's being taken from me again. Now don't get me wrong, I just want Sophie out safely and full term. I've never wanted anything but that. But for them to get my fucking hopes up like that is just cruel and now I only have a few weeks to adjust to something that took me several years to get over before. I am extremely pissed off.

On a happier note, we are going on hols on Friday. I am soooo looking forward to it now. And DH has been doing laundry while I was away so he has brownie points. (would have gotten more had I not found a mouldy cup of tea on my bedside table.....)

Doods I am so pleased you have a way forward with your beautiful Shelby. Must be such a relief.

Melly - hope your tummy is better and that the workmen didn't disturb you too much

Hann - what a div - typical that you have epic mind fail when youre desperate to pee! 

Kelz - Well I thought mine was small but she's turned into a right chubber so who knows! Glad it all went well

BV - glad you're ok - don't Google these things woman!!! Pleased she's ok though xxx


Eve - omg you made me pmsl..... so funny!!


Thanks to all of you for your support these last few days. You've been truly amazing. I know I haven't posted but was a combination of phone being a pain in the arse to type on and the forum crashing all the fecking time so me losing the post after all that faffing so I just read and kept up. But thanks for all the messages. Hopefully little chubster will be staying put for at least another month. Or whatever date I get now :rolleyes:


----------



## mummymarsh

glad all is ok DM ;) oooo she is gonna be a big girl by sounds of it then hahahaha :) maybe a c-section will be best:winkwink::haha: you still want ya mary intact at the end of it lol...... 

rest and rellax i hope is what doctor has ordered for you...

and i know how you feel about docs and consultants all saying different things... dont inspire much faith really does it, if they havent got a clue whats correct and whats not :nope::shrug::dohh:

xxx:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

I know - genuinely bewildered. And yes I suppose it will save me a wizard's sleeve at the end of it all but I had really gotten my hopes up to be able to give it a go.... Ho hum....


----------



## Hann12

Wizard sleeve = reminded me to do my pelvic floor exercises! Perhaps if you meatipn the wizard sleeve every day then I will actually remember to do the damn exercises and I might not end up with one (or one that bad!!)


----------



## kelzyboo

DM, can't believe they said you can now you can't, whats that all about? Thats what bugs me, one consultant tells you one thing then a different one has a different opinion, how are you meant to know whats right? Hope you do get the chance to try a VBAC, no reason you shouldn't have the wizzard's sleeve like the rest of us lol
Glad your home, maybe you'll get a good nights sleep now!!
My mum thinks i'm stupid whining over a small baby, i'd be whining if he was huge lol but i can't help but worry a bit, he seems tiny but yeah, you just know he's going to be a little fatty now i've said he'll be small!!

Just need to relax now, see if he's had a growth spurt at the next scan lol xx


----------



## DragonMummy

kel its only natural to worry about his size, especially once they use the word small as that is generally associated with unwell children! but nowt wrong with small babies. Harry was teeny and looked like a plucked sparrow.... And as for the consultants, I have no idea how they are all getting this from the same poxy set of notes!


----------



## Doodlepants

Soooo pleased everything's OK DM! I'm really sorry to hear about the no VBAC thing, that is so awful of them to get your hopes up for a natural birth! Are they 100% that it's a no-go? I guess one person says one thing and another something totally different...... Bloody doctors.... :hugs:

Glad Sophie sounds like a chunk! Going by H's weight (8lb6oz) I'll be having one too lol!


----------



## melissasbump

DM so glad your home and Sophie is safely tucked inside. 
Im sorry your options have been taken away from you again, however just remember the most important thing is that she arrives safe and well, and im sure having been through what you have the last few days (and previously) you know that, Lovley that you are going away on Friday, you deserve some R and R! 


Kelz so glad all is going well with you too. x

BTW if anyone still needs to get muslin squares, they do great offers on ebay, less than £10 for a pack of 12 new ones, pink or blue or cream. x


----------



## Hann12

Kelzy - how small is small? Did they give you an estimated weight?


----------



## kelzyboo

Yes Hann, 1lbs 13oz apparently at the moment! I bet he has a huge spurt and ends up a 10lb chunk!! x

Your right DM, i hear small and think why whats wrong? Some babies are just smaller than others but you forget that don't you, he must be fine or they would have told me he wasn't, his blood flow is good so his growth can't be restricted, must be due a growth spurt soon! x


----------



## MrsWez

Glad you got out DM. You were sorely missed. I hope Miss Sophie stays but for a while longer. I'm sure you'll be happy to have her in your arms when she's fully cooked no matter how she comes. 

And why did you have to mention the wizard sleeve again. Ick.

Kelzy, I hope he's had a growth spurt. Was Abbie small?


----------



## kelzyboo

She was but not too small, 6lbs 15oz at 39+6 thats almost average really!

I'm sure he will have a growth spurt lol you watch i'll have the biggest, chunkiest baby of the beach bumps and it will be poetic justice for all my worrying about him being small lol x


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Sophie has measured dinky throughout and was estimated to be just over 7lbs at 40 weeks. So clearly SOMEONE had a growth spurt! Must be all the delicious hospital food...


Mind you, my MIL and SIL both had dinky first babies and monster second ones so maybe it's a Judge family curse. M's brother was over 11lbs and Harry's cousin Olivia was nearly there at 10lbs something.


----------



## mummymarsh

i wonder how big charlie would have been... born at 24+3weeks but he was measuring at 21 weeks and STILL weighed a pretty large 1.5lb for a tiny baby..... xxx


----------



## Hann12

Kelz - I reckon you'll get a growth spurt, they all grow at different rates afterall don't they! 
I was surprised mine was 2pounds 13 but then it saud that was 40th percentile so that must be fine. It's hard nit to worry though isn't it?! 
DM - you could follow the judge pattern but if you have to have her early then maybe she won't get too big!


----------



## MrsWez

I think he would have been a chunker, MM. I thought he weighed a bit when you posted his stats. 

Kelzy, you know your going to be right!! He's going to weigh like 10lbs 6oz or something. :haha:

DM, everyone says he's going to be big as DH and I weighed almost 9lbs each at birth. And everyone has big first babies on both sides of the family. Forget a wizard sleeve. I'm going to have the whole fecking gown!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Ooh DM, thats a pattern you don't want to follow lol not too bad if your having a section but if not, no i hope she's not 11lbs x

Hann, i'm hoping i caught him just before a growth spurt and he'll shock me at the next one and be huge, you do worry though i guess its part of our job description lol x

MM, Thats a really good weight isn't it, he's a little cutie though if you don't mind my saying so x

My lovely family are taking bets on his weight already (there a nice bunch!!) and not one of them has gone over 7lbs, i'll bet on 8lbs because i think he's going to shock us all xx


----------



## Hann12

MM I have to agree with Wez, he would have been a big boy!! I reckon 10 pounds :)

Wez - you make me laugh!! I bet we all feel like we have wizards gowns after. How sexy we will be with our gowns and maternity mattresses!! 

Kelzy - my prediction is 7 pounds 10, why? I don't know but sounds like a good bet! 
I'd like mine to be 6 pounds something but I think it'll be more like 7 pounds 5....


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol MrsWez, you'll probably have a shock and get a little 6lb baby now you've said he'll be huge x

Hann, 10 lbs 7 maybe!! I think you'll have a 7lb 1, not sure why just sounds a nice weight not small or big! x


----------



## Hann12

Kelzy I would LOVE that! Fingers crossed! 
I've got such a wriggly baby tonight, it's just gone round the side of me, nearly at my back and for the hundredth time today it's got the hiccups!


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol i've been saying all day, i'm sure he's trying to tunnel his way out!! He hasn't stopped wiggling all day, yesterday too must be having an active few days lol he certainly doesn't feel small when he's moving around!! x


----------



## Hann12

I know, they feel like little aliens in there and running out of space, I think because the baby is transverse it's more noticeable how big they feel as they take up so much room. I have a feeling mine loves being transverse a bit too much!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol mine stayed transverse for 10 weeks without changing, must be comfy for them like that! He was breech at the scan but i don't think he is anymore, he feels transverse again but who knows, done so much wriggling today he could be anywhere!

It does feel alien like doesn't it, like they could break out at any moment lol really strange feeling, but lovely at the same time x


----------



## MrsWez

Kelzy I would love a little baby. I am trying to use reverse psychology. thinking big baby thoughts!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Hope it works MrsWez, although whatever he weighs he will be beautiful! Easier with a smaller one though lol xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Did my three hour glucose test today. I did alright, they laid me down for three hours and gave me water and I was only woozy during the four times they took blood. I have some high hopes for this test!

As long as I can stay awake (the glucose test sent me on an energetic sugar high that I'm starting to crash from!) I'll be posting pictures of my nursery items. I love my nursery - I've been sitting in there on the glider and listening to music a lot more now, it's so comfortable and peaceful. 

Also, for those due in late June, does it send a big fear through you to say "I'm giving birth next month"? Holy cow, I can't believe it!


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats on making it through the 3 hour GTT, SB. Sucks doesn't it? I hope you pass with flying colors. I can't wait to see the nursery. Once mine is complete I will post pics too.


----------



## BlueViolet

I love this discussion about baby weight and wizard's sleeves. I would love to have a scan so they can estimate how big she is. I only had one at 20 weeks, so I have no clue if she's weighing normal or not. My uterus is right on target, but who knows...the amniotic fluid could be taking up more or less space depending. Both my husband and I were just under 7lbs at birth, so I'm hoping for that. Six pounds would be even nicer, but now I'm just dreaming...not with all the weight I gained. 

DM, it's nice to have you back. Congrats on being done with the hospital food. You're right about googling answers. I should not have done it. Some websites went as far as to say that I could be bleeding internally and die if the placenta ruptured...it was so tough to sleep that night. My husband kept reassuring me. I'm glad one of us was capable of thinking clearly and not freaking out.


----------



## curlew

morning all

Kelzy - I had protein in my urine at my 24 week MW appt and they thought that may be a urine infection and gave me a special sample pot incase I developed any other symptoms but I didn't. Last week when I was there and worried about pre-eclampsia there was no trace of urine at all. The MW said that as ladies we frequently produce protein in our wee due to the discharge we have and sometimes it can show up in the test depending on how heavy it is at that time. I am going to bet you have a 7lb 4 oz baby, a good size but still able to wear newborn for a few weeks.

DM - glad you are home safe and sound. If you look at your ticker Sophie is only 5oz over what she should be at this stage so she may just have had a growth spurt. Big babies are great. DS was 9lb 14 oz when he was born and had really strong neck muscles which meant I never had to worry about that floppy neck syndrome. Sorry to hear they are mucking you about over your much wanted VBAC. Its horrid when they contradict themselves.

Hann - know what you mean about transverse. Mine seems to love lying like that or diagonal which is very weird as I get kicks at opposite corners lol. Mine definately looks like an alien when he is moving inside my tummy. Ds and DH were fascinated watching him for about 20 minutes last night. He obviously likes curry as he went mad after I had my tea lol.

SB - so glad your GTT went better today than before. Fingers crossed you get the all clear. Look forward to seeing the nursery pictures, sounds very nice.

Mrs Wez - looking forward to seeing your nursery pictures too.

AFM - not too bad a nights sleep last night but did go to bed at 8pm lol. Was awake a bit in the night with my arm but only for an hour or two. Going to work so no doubt will be shattered this evening again.


----------



## Blue_bear

Morning all,

I was a bit dissapointed with my trip to Spazda last night. I only wanted big and and nipple cream to finish my bag off and they didnt have either that i wanted. I did get some pants, but they didnt have any black ones, so got white and went with the theory that they are cheap enough that i dont care about throwing them away. 
They didnt have any nipple cream at all, so might have to go too boots or somewhere?

Of to see my mw friend this morning, got lots of question for her so will let you know later if i come back with any interesting info!

Then i have my MW appt at 1.30pm. Its her birthday today so i must try and remember to take her a card. 

Question for you all....Would any of you go bowling while pregnant? Our staff 'do' is next Thursday and they have booked to go bowling before we go for a meal and i didnt know whether it would be a good idea for me to do it or not? 
I'm really not fussed either way but curious to see what you would all do?

And while on the subject, my friend (the bosses misses) is now 9 weeks pregnant, would you go bowling then?

Random questions for the day! Lol.

Catch you all a bit later xx


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone!
Just waiting for my train in to work, so nice going in that bit later! 

BB - rubbish about your shopping trip, I have black and White pants though so you'll be finei think. You'll throw them out anyway! 
On the bowling I probably would go if my back was okay to do it. I'd just choose a light ball, they have ones for kids to use so I'd just do that. If your back is really bad it might not be a good idea. You could always go and do minimal bowling?

My train is now delayed by 10 minutes because someone has walked infront of a train! Yes walked not jumped! Bizarre! By the time I get in it will be time to go home ha ha!!


----------



## mummymarsh

blue_bear - wats spazda???

i tooo have a mw friend :thumbup: pretty handy people arent they lol.... she delivered Charlie for me and wil do my next one as well....so glad i had her...

i would defo still go bowlling but use light bowls and take it easy.... plenty of rest... oor even use the thing kids use :haha:

xxxx:flower:


----------



## mummymarsh

what the heck hann12???? who would walk in front of a train??? did they jump down platform and just walk across???? xxx


----------



## Hann12

I have no idea! You would hope they didn't literally just walk infront by accident especially at clapham junction!! 
Spazda is Asda :) 
You guys are lucky having mw friends. I have to ask a billion questions in the 10 minute slot I get so you must appreciate them a lot. Any info you can share is always much appreciated!


----------



## mummymarsh

hann i use my mw friend all time lol.. even my pregnant friends who needs answers i say ill just ask my mw friend hahahahaha.... i must drive her mad lol.... 

xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

BB you can get lansinoh from Amazon and its a bit cheaper than the shops. Bah to SpAsda - my local one is like a breeding ground for mutants. Like that episode of Futurama where there is a whole underground society of freaks.... There's trackmarks on the floor from the dragging knuckles.... OMG am such a snob!!!

Hann boo to the train walker. There's so many ways to top yourself, why choose one that's going to fuck up everyone else's day? 


Snobby AND callous! What's not to love about me? :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Finally on the train and this woman has sat next to me and she literally smells like she has bathed in her perfume, it's so strong! How can they not realise they have over done it!!


----------



## Hann12

DM I totally agree on all your points, add me to the callous and snobby list!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann12 said:


> DM I totally agree on all your points, add me to the callous and snobby list!!

excellent. we can sit on the sidelines and point fingers and sneer at the world :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> DM I totally agree on all your points, add me to the callous and snobby list!!
> 
> excellent. we can sit on the sidelines and point fingers and sneer at the world :rofl:Click to expand...

That sounds like fun!!

I wonder if I'll still have a sense of smell when I reach Waterloo? I have got a headache now just from the ridiculous perfume! I feel like I might be sick! How can one person wear so much?!!


----------



## amand_a

Hello! I have been lurking, but haven't had either a chance to post or anything interesting to say.

DM so glad to hear that all is well with you and Sophie. I am sorry to hear about your birthing options. Hopefully they sort it all out for you. As a fellow VBAC hopeful I know how gutted you must be feeling.

I am loving all the talk about weights. This bub feels smaller than DD so that would be nice, not getting my hopes up tho as she was 9lb 1. I have only gained 1kg on my pre pregnancy weight tho.

Not a lot happening here, trying to finalize uni assignments so that I can start on the nursery. I am feeling so unorganized this time round, I haven't done anything for my hospital bag either. I do have a cold now tho, which is really making me feel like a big sook. It did however inspire me to do some more sewing (I cant study when im sick, all the words just spin) so I have made myself a nappy bag. I must say I am quite impressed! Now for the rest of the week I need to finish 1 assignment and clean the house. Then I can start all the big jobs. pantry, cupboards and linen press all need a good sort, that's my next challenge.
MW appointment went well, signed off on paperwork to book a backup c section for 42 weeks if nothing has happened by 40. Fingers crossed this baby will do what its meant too! Have attached a pic of my bag (proud much, lol)

Hope everyone else is well and I haven't missed too much!
 



Attached Files:







101_3574.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh cute bag! love the fabric x


----------



## Doodlepants

Lovely bag! You're so clever! I'm useless at sewing!

Funny you saying about asda- ours is dreadful too! I try and avoid it as much as possible- I was in there a few weeks ago and to give you an idea of they type of people that go in there- there is now a sign on the door asking that all customers please wear a top and shoes!! I'm guessing some pikey went in one day in bare feet and they thought they'd better put a sign up! *vom!!!*


----------



## DragonMummy

:sick:


and WHY do they all have manky teeth and greasy hair?


----------



## Doodlepants

Ugh I know, it's so gross! It's like being at the zoo :/


----------



## MrsWez

Here in the States we have a website called People of Walmart (our version of Asda). Which shows the fine specimen of human we have here that frequent Walmart or Wallyworld as it is called.


----------



## DragonMummy

except a really shit zoo.... with thousands of the same rubbish animal.....


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh those pictures make it over here on emails, Wez. Hilarious yet sooo disturbing,.


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone - hope you're all well! 

BB boo to Asda being so rubbish! I haven't checked out the baby event at my local one yet so might pop along at the weekend. Need to cross a few more things of our to buy list. Hope your MW appt goes well. I have mine in the morning.

Hann i hope you managed to get to work ok in the end! 

We bought a new 'family' car last night so i feel all grown up now :haha: Also, our travel system is being delivered Friday so tis an exciting week :happydance:


----------



## freckles09

Question - my friends have invited me to the Capital Summertime Ball (it's a concert with lots of different acts) on June 12th at Wembley Stadium - i'll be 37 weeks then and it's just under 2 hours from home. Who would / wouldn't go?


----------



## melissasbump

Hi everyone. 

SB, Hope your glucose test goes well!

Curlew, glad you got a better nights sleep last night!

B Bear, sorry Spazda didnt match up to your expectations, i wasnt that impressed when i went this moring to be honest. Hope you have a nice time with your friend and your MW appointment goes well.
Re the bowling, i probably wouldnt myself to be honest, but thats just me, id be likely to pull something knowing my luck!

Hann, hope you werent waiting too long for a train, when i saw your fb update i guessed that was the reason for it!

DM, Yes i generally hate Asda too, i find it a bit...errr pikey? I do go sometimes as its really close to my house and if theres just one or too things i need but generally hate it. So can i join yours and Hanns club?

Amanda, nice to hear from you, sorry you have a cold, but sounds like you have still been super productive im impressed! Your bag looks great do you ship to the uk? lol

Wez, im gonna have to check out that Walmart website, lol!

Freckles, did you get the vectra in the end? The Asda baby event is EXACTLY the same as last time you would think they would do something different

Well AFM went to docs this morning to get my 28wk bloods done ( a bit late i know) Was pretty non eventful! then we popped to Spaz so i could peek at the baby event but as i said was pretty rubbish, just had lunch and devouring my way through an Easter egg at the mo. We are out at some friends for dinner tonight. Clive is a fantastic cook, but his portions are so big and ive had to ask him to do dinner a little earlier because of my heartburn! Hes also my line manager at work which is quite handy!
Hope everyone is having a good day. xx


----------



## melissasbump

Freckles. if you feel ok then go to the concert, it sounds like fun! As long as you can sit down x


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm nervous about a week in a deck chair in cornwall at 32 weeks so I would be a definate no on that one! :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

BB, I wouldn't go bowling personally and it's only because my balance is awful, I can't lift anything over 5lbs and I suck at bowling. But if you feel up to it, do it.


----------



## Doodlepants

Mel- HOW have you still got easter eggs in your house?!!! Mine didn't last 5 minutes!

Freckles- what travel system did you get? I'm so nosey I love looking at prams!
I would go- I took M on a racing weekend away at 37 weeks, it was a couple of hours away- but I had a feeling I was going to be late- most first babies are. But just see how you feel.


----------



## freckles09

Thanks for the replies. Tickets go on sale Monday so maybe i'll get one and then will just not go if i don't feel up to it. It's a daytime concert and i'll be going home after so am hoping it'd be ok :shrug:

Doodle - we've ordererd this travel system https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_110815_10001

Ordered it in about January i think but this Friday was their first delivery date as it was out of stock!


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive gone for a Hauck too Freckles :) re the concert i would prob see how you feel closer to the time if you can....


----------



## melissasbump

Doodles, im not quite sure how there are still Easter Eggs here! I think its a combination of OH hiding them from me and us being away all last week. Ive still got a big Lint one not opened yet, Lint chocolate is the love of my life! lol x
Great looking travel system Freckles 
We got ours from Kiddicare too, this one..https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...layA_54+341_10751_-1_14601_105820_10001_14601


----------



## melissasbump

btw is anyone getting anything like this? i l like this one!
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TOMY-Starlig...?pt=UK_Toys_Games_Toys_CA&hash=item587f8fe30e


----------



## freckles09

Blue_bear said:


> Ive gone for a Hauck too Freckles :) re the concert i would prob see how you feel closer to the time if you can....

Have you gone for the Hauck Malibu or another one? I can't wait to see it - have heard it's a nightmare to assemble first of all as the instructions are rubbish! 

Oh i like that travel system Mel! Seems great value for your money as you get loads with it! :thumbup:


----------



## freckles09

melissasbump said:


> btw is anyone getting anything like this? i l like this one!
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TOMY-Starlig...?pt=UK_Toys_Games_Toys_CA&hash=item587f8fe30e

We are going to get a Winnie the Pooh one - my friend has a 4 month old and says he loves it and is a worthy investment. That's a good price for the one you've seen too :thumbup:


----------



## melissasbump

freckles09 said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> Ive gone for a Hauck too Freckles :) re the concert i would prob see how you feel closer to the time if you can....
> 
> Have you gone for the Hauck Malibu or another one? I can't wait to see it - have heard it's a nightmare to assemble first of all as the instructions are rubbish!
> 
> Oh i like that travel system Mel! Seems great value for your money as you get loads with it! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks we actually got it for less than that too only paid £299 for the whole lot as we went over there to try them all out and took the display one, 
Yes like the winnie the pooh one too, loads of them on ebay as well! 
I LOVE EBAY!! lol x


----------



## melissasbump

Was wondering how good this might be too!.
Seems so cheap!

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330515636361&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## freckles09

LOL i love ebay too - soooo many bargains! We need to buy an ear thermometer too so tempted by that one you posted but like you say, is it 'too' cheap?!

Bargain about the travel system! :happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

Hmm, well its from China, so that could be a reason, but the postage is still cheap, just been reading through the companies feedback and it seems very good. Il think about that one!


----------



## mummymarsh

those light display things, check what batteries and how many they take because we had one and it drained the batteries sooooo quickly..... xxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive been looking for one of those light projectors Mel. That seems like a good price for the one you have found. Just been and looked in mothercare and they only had 1 but it didnt have a price on.
Think i will have a look on ebay now tho!

My Hauck is actually one they dont do now, an older model. I cannot for the life of me remember the name but its similar to the malibu i think. I love it though, cant wait to actually use it!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, it stinks your train got delayed. Is that woman wearing the heavy perfume older? When people lose their sense of smell they overcompensate with strong perfume. Yuck! My least favorite is old man cologne. Ugh...

Amanda, that's a great bag. I love the polka dots :) 

Doodle, I love your description of asda. Walmart might be our version of it. I keep getting forwards of people shopping at walmart in all sorts of inappropriate outfits. I gotta wonder if someone actually staged those photos or if people do go out there dressed like that. Okay, so add me to the snobby list please. HAHA! I just noticed Wez just posted on that. Seems like we're on the same snobby wavelength :)

Freckles, congrats on the new car and hope the travel system arrives in good shape! It looks great, but I can't believe it was out of stock for so many months. I can't wait to get our stroller. We're waiting on a coupon and can't order until June 6th. Makes me nervous it might not be in stock then...oh, well, we'll come up with something. About the concert, will you have a seat or will you be in a crowd? I don't know what type of concert it is, but I have been bumped and elbowed lots of times at concerts with no assigned seats. I suppose it depends what type of crowd it is. You also need to consider whether you'll have access to a close bathroom. Just a thought. I would go if I knew I wasn't going to get elbowed. 

Mel, glad you survived your blood test. Not my favorite! Hope you'll have a nice early dinner. My husband has been away for a business trip and I haven't bothered with cooking. Last night I had a blueberry bagel with peanut butter for dinner. I did make a mushroom omlet this morning, so I'm not completely useless, but it's not fun coooking for one. 

Bb, I would go bowling and use a light ball. One of my friends was overdue with her baby last year and she went bowling to try to go into labor. It didn't work. She needed to be induced. So, I suppose if a 40wk pregnant woman can do it, why not? 

Mel, the mobile toy looks very cute. I received these at the shower. One casts lights on the celing and the other plays calming sounds like rain. I hope she'll like them.

https://www.amazon.com/Cloud-Twilig...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1304523417&sr=1-1

https://www.amazon.com/Cloud-Sleep-...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1304523455&sr=1-2

About the thermometer, I agree that price is very low. You can buy it and then test it out at home. Take your temperature with your regular one and then try with the in the ear one and see if it's the same. If it's not, you didn't lose much money. 

I have no clue how I can sleep 10hrs and still be tired. So sad! Meanwhile, she's been kicking the crap out of me. My belly keeps shaking and I can't help but think she might be bored.


----------



## BlueViolet

Ouu, I'm 31 weeks today! Yey :)


----------



## freckles09

BV congrats on being 31 weeks! Time's flying by isn't it!

The concert would be seated and i could get up fairly easily to go to the loo. Am still undecided but think i'll go. It's a daytime concert so could get home easily in the evening. I may just take a pillow with me so i can have a comfy seat!


----------



## BlueViolet

Thanks, Freckles, congrats to you too! The pillow sounds like a great idea. I think you'll be fine if you're seated. It might be your last chance to do something out on your own for a while. I definitely want to take some short day trips with my husband before the baby is born.


----------



## BlueViolet

I'm having a bout of indecision at the moment...that never happens :haha: 

What color do you guys think goes with this fabric? I'm thinking yellow, but I'm not sure. I'm painting a bird silhouette on top of it after I wrapped it on a canvas.
 



Attached Files:







Alexander_HenryHOLLYWOODSpa_Blue_Brown_Fabric_1.422210_std.jpg
File size: 67.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats BV, Love the fabric!! Wanna make something for me too? :haha:


----------



## BlueViolet

Thanks, I got it at JoAnn Fabrics...it's not fancy, but I like it. What do you need to make? Maybe I can give you some advice on how to make it :)


----------



## MrsWez

Trust me, BV. Fabric and I don't get along. I tried making some curtians last year. It didin't end well. :( I wish I had a picture. You would have laughed.


----------



## Clareabell

Love the travel systems Mel and Freckles, I got the mama's and papa's sola and aton car seat (well mummy and daddy paid for it, lol) Cant believe we will actually be using it soon.

Freckles - I prob would'nt go to the concert but im a nervous wreck about things like that even when im not pregnant. 

Blue - I think i would go bowling as the others have said there are light balls and I always think of mums with toddlers and small children who are lifting them all through their pregnancies. You need to be careful with your SPD though.

DM - Glad that you are back home. Are you going back to work now or are you taking it easy for the remainder of the time? Sorry to hear about the VBAC, very frustrating. 

Mummym - Good to hear from you :)

Mind has now gone blank and cant remember a thing anyone else said. Sorry :(

AFM - Nothing to report at all. Back at work only working part time 9-1 each day. Go on annual leave from end of May then straight onto mat leave so only 17 more half days at work. Its all beginning to feel very real. Went to superdrug today and picked up mini toiletries for my hospital bag, im still not really sure what I need and what i need to bring for the baby?

Hope eveyones well :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Aw, I have to give you kudos for trying. You know what they say..."if at first you don't succeed..." Don't give up, Wez! :) Have you tried scrapbooking or collage? It's a lot easier to work with paper sometimes. Plus, the results are awesome!


----------



## MrsWez

I have a scrapbook going on, nothing too fancy as my main focus at the moment is finish my homemade cookbook.


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! I'm home from work yippee!! Work from home tomorrow, though the inlaws are staying tomorrow night through till Sunday. AGAIN i hear you shout - yes we really are having another 3 nights of inlaw action after having 5 nights less than 2 weeks ago. I will try not to be so snappy this time, oh its so hard though!

Mel and Freckles you have lovely travel systems. I've never seen those light things. Will have to check them out! I'd get the thermometer - you don't lose much by taking the chance on it!

Freckles - I've still got to decide whether to go to the take that concert in the evening 2 weeks before my due date! I mean its seated but no one will be seated, I'll be fine when i'm there its just the getting there and back thats the problem. Decisions decisions!!

Clare - I also got my mini toiletries from superdrug too. Its amazing how much the mini stuff sets you back isn't it!!

BV - congratulations on 31 weeks!

AFM - well today I thought I'd get two deliveries, one from BT (my monitor) and one from amazon ( a few things). The BT one doesn't look like it arrived so hopefully it will tomorrow when I'm at home. The amazon one attempted delivery but our post box is inside the flat area and they couldn't post the card. I only know they attemted from online. Stupidly their website has no phone number to rearrange delivery so if they don't attempt tomorrow, or Friday (inlaws are in then) then I'm stuck as I can't rearrange it. I assume they'll then just return it to amazon which will be annoying! Will see if its attempted again tomorrow and panic then if not I guess. 

Oh and also annoyingly, you know I said that the inland revenue had given me the wrong tax code, well they updated it but it missed our payroll cut off so again when I'm paid on 15th of May I'll be taxed a huge amount and be without money. one month is copable but 2 months is ridiculous! My work wouldn't redo my payroll though so I've just got to suck it up and use savings until I get the money back. Grrrrrrr


----------



## Doodlepants

Loving the pushchair piccys!

Congratulations on being 31 weeks BV!

Mel- I've got one similar to that, it's a vtech teddy one that projects onto the ceiling and plays music or nature sounds, it's really sweet :)
We still have Holly's old mobile that has a projector on it too so it'll be like a baby disco!

I can't remember if I asked before but has anyone got one of those price lionheart bears? The ones that play the womb noises? I can't work out if I want one or not...


----------



## Hann12

Doodlepants said:


> I can't remember if I asked before but has anyone got one of those price lionheart bears? The ones that play the womb noises? I can't work out if I want one or not...

Oh never heard of that! Just checked it out, looks good! I'd be interested to know if anyone has tried on!


----------



## curlew

Amanda - nice to hear from you again. the bag you made is lovely. Hope your cold feels a bit better soon.

Hann - sorry you had such a rotten time getting into work but glad you are home okay. In laws again - you must have the patience of a saint. Booo to work not sorting payroll for you. Im sure they could have done a manual adjustment for you, we used to do those all the time.

Freckles - yeh to buying a family car and how exciting that your pram system will arrive on Friday.

Mel - sounds like you are in for a gastronomic feast. Enjoy.

Doodles - we still have loads of easter eggs at home infact DS just finished his first one today. We have eaten the bars out of some of them but still have the eggs. I have two, DH has one and DS has about 7 lol.

BV - congrats on being 31 weeks.

Clare - woo for finishing work at the end of the month. I finish at the end of the month too and have only 8 working days left:happydance: There is a sticky at the top of the third tri board which is quite handy re hospital bags and what might be useful. 

AFM - work was fine today and managed the day through with my wrist. Only 8 days to go and one of them is taken up with a meeting in the morning and breastfeeding class in the afternoon - so really only counting it at 7. Will be so glad to be finished as it's mentally tiring. Also I just want to be at home now cleaning, tidying and getting the house ready for our new addition - very strong nesting instincts kicking in with me.

Love all the pictures of the prams and lights etc. Our babies are all going to be so lucky with all the beautiful things they will have.


----------



## SugarBeth

Okay, finally, I have the pictures from my nursery! My friend dropped off a big bag full of gifts for Katie and me, which meant I also had to take pictures of them as well. So all together, there's A LOT. So instead of putting them on here and making the thread harder to load, I put them all *HERE* for everyone to see. It's all the things I bought at the yard sales, things I've gotten lately and a few things that are new to the nursery. 

Besides that, today is a bit of a low day. It's really rainy, we cancelled our tv today and they came and took our boxes away already so it's really quiet here, and I got REALLY into the mood for deviled eggs, went to go make them and realized I don't have a single egg in the house. =( Oh well, definitely going shopping tonight!


----------



## DragonMummy

ooh lovely travel systems. re the ebay items, i am once bitten twice shy with anything that comes from China. Been there, got ripped off! I know jojo has thermometers and room projectors for reasonable prices, if that helps. was coveting everything in their catalogue while in hospital!

BV and Wez - you American gals are sooo much more practical and crafty than us Brits in general. I wouldn't know where to start! Although I can make a good cake so I get mummy kudos at birthday time!

just been to the shops to get a pair of shorts. figured I could get a couple of pairs of cropped leggings but apparently they are like rocking horse shit, so I got some linen maternity shorts from M&P, and a stripy longline tshirt from Next. Plus bought a small pile of summer gear for Harry, including an extremely funky hawaiian shirt.


----------



## Hann12

Sound like good purchases DM! I have some cropped leggings but they aren't maternity, just bought a size up from normal from H&M for £6.99. Sainsburys had some nice ones too.

Nice photos SB

So at the weekend (last weekend) my annoying SIL and BIL were at the inlaws and we thought they were going to 'announce' the gender (they are the ones that only want the girl), but there scan it turns out is tomorrow so they couldn't. Anyway we were on skype with them and they said that they aren't going to tell anyone the gender. I was quite pleased by this however they have just decided to come to ours on Saturday, when the inlaws are there. I don't know why else they would visit unless they are going to announce it as they literally came back from the inlaws 3 days ago and saw us 3 weeks ago, and we only normally see them 3 times a year. I know I shouldn't be irratated but everything they do annoys me!! They just want to make such a big deal about everything they do.....sorry grumble number 1 millions about SIL/BIL is over :)


----------



## DragonMummy

I was just going to get normal person leggings too but none! Might try Saino's tomorrow


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, the homemade cookbook sounds awesome. I can follow recipes, but improvising doesn't always work out for me. It's fun trying, though. 

Hann, you are a saint for letting your in-laws stay over so often. My mother-in-law just popped in out of the blue a little while ago for a quick visit. She texted 5min before she got here. Just had enough time to clean the bathroom and brush my hair. Sadly, I hadn't showered and it was close to 1pm. Ops! I really meant to after I had lunch. It was embarrassing. Good thing I took care of at least a few house chores like dusting, so she doesn't think I'm a complete slob. 

Doodle, how expensive are those bears? They sound cool, but if the baby is sleeping okay without, it might not be worth it. It sounds like a neat idea, though. 

Clare, congrats on being close to being done with work. I don't know how you're still working full time. The nightly tutoring sessions leave me tired and so hungry. 

Curlew, great nesting instincts. Mine only seem to include gathering more and more things for the baby. The cleaning part hasn't kicked in yet. I just force myself to do it. Not my favorite...

SB, gorgeous pictures! I love that knit hat with the ears. So adorable! You got such a great deal on that bassinet. It looks brand new! It stinks you had to cancel cable. We cut down on ours and we use mostly Hulu and Netflix instant online. Hulu is free. Have you tried it? 

DM, congrats on your new purchases. I've been trying to find plastic toys that are not made in China and it's such a challenge. My favorite find so far has been this giraffe set from the shower. Can anyone else can suggest other toys made in Europe? I might sound insane, but I'd rather buy fewer and give other countries business. 

https://www.amazon.com/Vulli-Sophie...=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1304534754&sr=1-11


----------



## Hann12

DM you should get the giraffe for Sophie!


----------



## Doodlepants

I think the bears are about £20 so about $34 ish??

Hann, I agree, you must be a saint! Once a month visits for an hour are enough for me!

SB- I love the angels over looking the crib! It all looks great!


----------



## DragonMummy

BV anything Fisher Price works for me! Or Lamaze baby toys are great too x


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> SB, gorgeous pictures! I love that knit hat with the ears. So adorable! You got such a great deal on that bassinet. It looks brand new! It stinks you had to cancel cable. We cut down on ours and we use mostly Hulu and Netflix instant online. Hulu is free. Have you tried it?

 Yes - the combination of netflix and hulu are the ONLY reason why my husband was able to manage to get cable out of my death grip. :haha:


----------



## BlueViolet

@SB :rofl: My husband has tried to cut it all together, but we struck a compromise. No more DVR or Showtime and that cut down the bill. We were getting some intro discounts otherwise we wouldn't have done that at all. Cable is way too expensive for what it is. Plus, it's just a time waster...if only I could resist. 

@DM Thanks for the suggestions. I did buy a few Fisher Price things already. They're hard to resist, since there are so many of them in the stores and they are cute.


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> @SB :rofl: My husband has tried to cut it all together, but we struck a compromise. No more DVR or Showtime and that cut down the bill. We were getting some intro discounts otherwise we wouldn't have done that at all. Cable is way too expensive for what it is. Plus, it's just a time waster...if only I could resist.

 Lol, I think my husband is holding out hope that more housework will get done. With a new baby on the way and me being in third trimester? I don't think so...but it's a nice little hope for him. lol (besides, it's internet that's the big time waster for me but shhh.)

Oh, and I forgot to add on there the changing table i go at the yard sale - for *free*! It's my third one (I picked up a second the week before at a yard sale for my downstairs) so I didn't really need it, but she wanted to get rid of it and hey, how can I refuse that kind of deal? We're thinking about using it to hold books and movies until one of our others gets damaged or someone else needs it.


----------



## BlueViolet

SugarBeth said:


> BlueViolet said:
> 
> 
> @SB :rofl: My husband has tried to cut it all together, but we struck a compromise. No more DVR or Showtime and that cut down the bill. We were getting some intro discounts otherwise we wouldn't have done that at all. Cable is way too expensive for what it is. Plus, it's just a time waster...if only I could resist.
> 
> Lol, I think my husband is holding out hope that more housework will get done. With a new baby on the way and me being in third trimester? I don't think so...but it's a nice little hope for him. lol (besides, it's internet that's the big time waster for me but shhh.)
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to add on there the changing table i go at the yard sale - for *free*! It's my third one (I picked up a second the week before at a yard sale for my downstairs) so I didn't really need it, but she wanted to get rid of it and hey, how can I refuse that kind of deal? We're thinking about using it to hold books and movies until one of our others gets damaged or someone else needs it.Click to expand...

That is a great deal! I painted an old dry sink from my in-laws and put a changing pad on it. It fits perfectly. I'll take a picture at some point. A free table is even better :) 

My husband wouldn't survive without the internet, so it's fair enough that we still have some cable left. In fact, whenever he suggests we get rid of it altogether I tell him he should stop drinking and that would save money too. Then he gets all defensive... :haha:


----------



## SugarBeth

Lol, unfortunately it was my turn to give something up. Cable was only for me, my husband was never big on watching it. He gave up a lot of things that were just his over the last few months to bring down our bills (including going out with friends, or playing computer games that cost money) and here I was, with cable and netflix (another thing that's just mine) and internet, some of the big ticket bills and I hadn't given up a thing. So when he suggested getting rid of cable, I couldn't really fight him on it because I really want to save up a lot of money for emergencies and baby needs as well. Anyway, I got a back up - if those long sleepless baby nights don't pan out without a tv, I found a tv plan for half the price of the one we cancelled, so maybe I can slip that in later. lol!


----------



## Hann12

We've got a gas leak!! British gas are on the way over, the whole place smells of burn. Not nice! Hope it's not dangerous as I've inhaled a load of it! Nightmare!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh no! Hope you're OK- it's not really your day today is it?!x


----------



## Doodlepants

Is this blanket too boyish?
https://www.cathkidston.co.uk/p-15945-cath-kidston-toy-print-pram-blanket.aspx
It's really old-school and I love it!


----------



## Hann12

Really like the blanket, I think it's more on the boy side but only if you concentrate on what the pattern is. It's a good price and very cute! 

We have turned the gas off but it's still stinking! Brutish gas are here now and I'm sat with my head out of the building. I hope the baby will be okay :(


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: Hann, sorry your having a rubbish day, i'm sure baby will be fine xx


----------



## Hann12

Thanks, I just asked the guy if the gas was dangerous and he didn't really say, he just said he would test it then if it was he'd be out if there fast! I din't know if that means he thinks it's fine and was taking the piss or ifvhe was being serious!! Stupid man!


----------



## Hann12

Officially a gas leak in our boiler, they have turned the gas off and we have no hit water now until they can get someone to fix the boiler. And the inlaws arrive tomorrow. Things are not too rosy :(


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: Sorry you are having a rough day, Hannah.


----------



## amand_a

So sorry you are having a bad day Hann!

SB your nursery looks beautiful, your bassinet is very similar to mine only mine is white. I also got mine 2nd hand as a friends baby didnt like sleeping in it.

RE all the musical crib toys and bears. if bubs is not sleeping well then it can be handy to have something to sooth them. Be prepared that they will get attached tho and if you plan on any overnight trips you may need to take it with you. We found with DD that it was such a distraction that I took it off the crib and put it in her play area. I would go in and find her playing and giggling (even when it was turned off), they can get mixed messages between sleep and play time. I know here that health nurses encourage you to make the sleeping area as boring as possible, to avoid stimulating baby.

Anyway they are very cute!

I know its wring to complain about a cold when others are experiencing far worse. But why does being sick in pregnancy feel so much worse. I seriously had the worst nights sleep ever last night and now I feel like death. Am going to spend the day feeling sorry for myself I think :(


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol complain away amand_a its no fun being ill when your pregnant, not that it is any other time but its deffinately worse pregnant! Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## MrsWez

sorry you are feeling ill, amanda. My allergies have been killing me but I couldn't imagine a cold. :hugs:

Love your nursery pics, SB. The bassinet is really cute.


----------



## mummySS

Hi gals just a quick check in from me - have read through all the posts but too exhausted to respond. - better effort tomorrow or Friday I promise! 

I'm fine just really busy at work, plus I'm in the office a lot this week and had NCT (ante natal) classes last night (which btw were great but I didn't get home til 11pm!

Much love to all :flower:


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodle, I like the blanket too. It looks a little retro, but in a good way. 

Hann, poor you. You shouldn't have to deal with gas leaks while pregnant. I hope it's not too cold to open the windows to let the house air out. Maybe with no hot water the in-laws might be motivated to get a hotel room. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Amanda, hope you feel better. It does seem like being sick while pregnant makes it so much worse. Third semester is tough enough without the added extras. 

Wez, hope you can take something for your allergies. Not fun! 

I survived 3hrs of tutoring and actually cooked some dinner. I know that's nothing for those of you still working full time, but I'm still proud of myself. I made sweet and sour chicken. I would have preferred waffles instead, but I can't eat sugar all day long. I wish I could though...


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet said:


> Doodle, I like the blanket too. It looks a little retro, but in a good way.
> 
> Hann, poor you. You shouldn't have to deal with gas leaks while pregnant. I hope it's not too cold to open the windows to let the house air out. Maybe with no hot water the in-laws might be motivated to get a hotel room. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Amanda, hope you feel better. It does seem like being sick while pregnant makes it so much worse. Third semester is tough enough without the added extras.
> 
> Wez, hope you can take something for your allergies. Not fun!
> 
> I survived 3hrs of tutoring and actually cooked some dinner. I know that's nothing for those of you still working full time, but I'm still proud of myself. I made sweet and sour chicken. I would have preferred waffles instead, but I can't eat sugar all day long. I wish I could though...

thanks BV, I have a bad allergy of tree pollen. Benedryl works great but it knocks me out. I love naps. :sleep:


----------



## gw76

Ladies,

To those of you who had a rubbish day - hope tomorrow is better :)

To those of you finished your nurseries - beautiful photos and I am somewhat jealous...I still have a whole load of clothes to wash and put away (my SIL has given me all of my nieces clothes (she is 3 now) and we have given SIL all of our little guys stuff (he is 3 tomorrow)...so I have to get that sorted...

Can't believe that DS will be 3 tomorrow! Yikes, where does the time go?

So, I was at the doc's on Monday - everything was fine - belly measuring 31cm, heart rate 140 BPM, my only complaints - horrific haemorrhoids, and a swollen yoohoo!!! Doc told me both are very common, especially with second pregnancy... I have started to feel a lot of pressure (low down) so doc said it is only normal for everything to swell up  10 more weeks of this - God help me!

Was at cardiologist today (I have a pre-existing heart condition -WPW- my heart races up in the 200s for no reason - it stops as randomly as it starts...I was in hospital in the summer to have it sorted -but unfortunately, where my "problem spot" is is too dangerous to touch - typical!) and was told that should I have an episode while in labour, if waters haven't broken, then they will simply use the shock paddles to regulate my heart, but if my waters have broken, then they will use the medication to slow down my heart - yeah, nothing to worry about  They told me the same thing when I was pregnant the first time...luckily I didn't need either!

But, it is because of the heart condition that I have been signed off work already (this is my third week off)...better safe than sorry  

Well, I am off to ice some cupcakes and then it is bedtime for me I think  

Take care


----------



## kelzyboo

Take it easy GW, the heamarroids (sp?) sound terrible! Hope you don't need shocking while in labour, i guess they have to tell you the worst case but if you didn't need it first time fx'd you don't need it again. Enjoy your time off work x
I often wonder where the time goes, DD is 6 in august and its just flown, that tiny baby i brought home from hospital isn't tiny anymore lol its shocking how fast it goes x


----------



## amand_a

Sorry to hear about your swollen yoohoo. I have had friends with really bag varicose veins in the groin and vulva area, apparently its quite common. I have been lucky I just get throbbing. Happy birthday to your DS!

MrsWes I hope your allergies are maintainable I seem to have a permanent stuffy nose while pregnant so now everything feels extra swollen and lovely. Allergies are horrid tho especially something like tree pollen that's hard to avoid, I'm lucky my worst allergy is cats (very sad as i love them) and there relatively easy to avoid.


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad to see someone else has swollen bits too, its my second pregnncy too. feels really uncomfortble at times.


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone!
Well things are looking slightly better this morning. Greg called his parents last night and hinted that it might not be a good time to come this weekend but they didn't take the hint so they are on their way :(
However we have found out that because our boiler is new it has a switch that if the gas stops the electric kicks in so we have hot water. Just waiting for them to confirm when the engineer will be round today. At least I was working from home so its not really inconvenienced me yet. 

GW - your situation sounds scary, hopefully because it wasn't a problem last time it won't be this time. At least they are prepared though. Hope you feel better in your lady bits too. It sounds like its quite common with second or more babies to get problems there. My mum got varicuous veins around her groin and when she gave birth to my brother (baby number 3) they burst. How grim does that sound! On the plus side, she may have got them there but they are gone now and she never got the nasty ones in her legs. 

Mrs Wez - poor you with the allergies. I read that in pregnancy we have natural blockers to hay fever, and weirdly while I've had it a bit this year I haven't had it anything like as bad as normal though. One thing I'm not grumbling about among a million I am!!

Hope everyone has a nice day and I promise I will try not to moan too much over the next few days about gas, inlaws, SIL's, BIL's and anything else I've been going on about lately!! :)


----------



## mummySS

Moan away Hann, sounds like you've had a rough ride of it!

Arrgghhh severe delays on the central line, I'm on my way into work but we keep getting chucked off the train. And it's raining :( That's my grumble of the day!


----------



## Hann12

Deep sympathy Simmy, just so annoying! Central line is normally one of the better ones too! Hope you get in okay and don't have to stay all day! Looking forward to hearing about your NCT experience!


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies

BV congrats on 31 weeks! Not long now!:happydance:

Clare, yay to part time working, thats pretty much what im doing now, cant cope with full hours and commuting anymore! Re the toiletries we have a drawer full of nice smellies we have stolen from hotel rooms so gonna use some of those for my hospital bag, cant believe the prices of some of those minatures!:growlmad:

Hann, hope your deliveries arrive today, ive been waiting for a parcel since 17th April and they are trying to blame the bank holidays as to why i havent recieved it, im super mad as its the last bit of fabric i need to get my nursery curtains finished! 
Deep joy re the in laws! I dont have that issue as Alans mum is sadly no longer with us and his dad isnt the type to come over all the time, we see him when its convientant for us and hes not interfering. I do wish ihs mum was still around though as i never met her...:nope:
Crap about thr tax code and the gas leak too! You didnt get a lot of luck yesterday did you! Hope the leak gets sorted today!:hugs:

Curlew, is it you who has carpel tunnel syndrome? ive been suffering terribly in my wrists especially at night, gonna tell my MW tomorrow at my appointment.

SB, Your pics are great! you have done so well and got such great bargins!

DM, How much did you pay for your maternity shorts, i havent seen any anywhere and have been wearing OHs and they are getting too tight, im such a slob these days, just so loath to buy too much in the way of clothes with so little time left, not that im even expecting to get back into my old clothes straight away but there you go!

Doodles, loving the blanket!! :happydance:

Wez, i have a kind of scrap book for recipes, i just rip them all out of magazines and then stick them in a folder so not that creative really, im sure yours is much better!

Amanda, you have every right to complain about your cold, any type of illness in pregnancy just seems magnified 10 times to me its no fun, i hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

MummySS dont work TOO hard, breath woman! lol Also sorry you are having a crap journey into work, you gotta love london underground!:wacko:

GW, Your heart issues dont sound like much fun, at least they are monitoring you though and its good you are signed off work. Swollen yoohoo! OWCH!!
Cup cakes! yummy!:happydance:

Well im feeling ok today just really tired, we had a lovely time at our friends last night but was a late night and i was obviously the designated driver home which was about a 45 min journey so shattered me out. 
Been suffering with terrible heartburn though, was even swigging it between courses last night!
My wrists are really painful at the mo too. OH is back at work today so im having a duvet day on the sofa, and catching up on my sky plus recordings!

:happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Mel - they are coming between 1-2 today so should get it fixed, I'm hoping the smell goes soon, my chest hurts now and I feel sick. I got a text from the MIL asking if she could call but I just said I was on calls (as I'm working at home), told her that its not good here and that I'm feeling ill, her response back was 'hopefully they'll be round soon, see you at 5.30' Arrgghh!! I wouldn't mind but Gregs brother also lives in London and could take them for the night. By the time they get here I'll be going to bed ill. Greg will just have to entertain them on his own! Its so inconsiderate as I'd never try and stay with someone if they said they were ill and there was no hot water, especially if they have an alternative!

Mel - I don't know about cheap maternity shorts but sainsburys has jersey/cotton ones that are about £6. I got them in a size up from normal and they fit fine. I am becoming an advert for sainsburys I realise :)
Hope your midwife helps with the carpal tunnel - guess I should be pleased I don't have that!
Although I am working at home I am planning a similar day to you because I can't concentrate so am going to check out my sky plus. I have that catfish thing that was on more 4 recorded, not sure what its about but looked intreguing!


----------



## MrsWez

Sounds painful, Mel. Hope you enjoy your duvet day.

mummyss, try to stay dry and have a good day. 

gw, hope you stay healthy. I have swollen bits too but didn't know who or how to ask if that's normal. :blush:

Amanda, I would be devasted if I was allergic to cats! My kitty is my love and I would die without her. I am doing better with the allergies today. It cooled down a bit after the rain yesterday. I'm only allergic to dogs, trees and stupid people.


----------



## Clareabell

Awww to those with swollen bits, im pleased to say that is not something i have experienced yet, but i do have really bad painful itchy tretch marks. 

Hope you feel better Mel. Have to agree the little minis cost me £19 in total crazy!!

Hann - Sorry to hear about the gas and the in laws. Feign illness and head to bed early in the evening. Luckily we live near both our parents so they never have any reason to want to stay in our house! 

Wez - Hope you are feeling better today. How hot is it where you are now? 

AFM - Back from work went ok. Im very tired and very swollen today so going to head to bed for a little while for a rest and see if that helps. It ridiculous how the smalliest activity can floor me know!!! Hurry up baby!! :)


----------



## freckles09

Afternoon everyone - i had a midwife appt this morning which all went well. Loved hearing bubba's heartbeat again :cloud9: Have booked in for an all day antenatal class in June! Hope it'll be informative and not too many err gory details LOL. I tend to pass out at any gory-ness - am such a woss!

Our travel system isn't coming tomorrow now but will be delivered to my parents on Tues. Bit longer to wait - i don't mind - am just annoyed they didn't let me know it wasn't coming tomorrow! :shrug:

Hann - i hope you're having a better day today - yesterday sounds like it was a nightmare for you! I hope your boiler is sorted and your deliveries arrived. Bet you could really do without the in-laws coming to stay... Oh and good luck with your decision about going to see Take That - i hate decisions! Am going to see them in Manchester and i'll be 36 weeks then eeek. 

Amanda - sorry to hear you're suffering with a cold, hope you feel better soon.

Mel - enjoy your relaxing day today! 

As for the swollen bits - i don't have them but it's painful down there sometimes when i walk after sitting down for a long time - like it's bruised or something?! :shrug:


----------



## freckles09

By the way has any of the UK girls signed up to that Nuby deal to get the free breat pump / steriliser?


----------



## kelzyboo

I heard it was a scam Freckles, is it not? I will signe up if it isn't lol xx


----------



## freckles09

When i started reading the original thread a few people thought it could be a scam but since then a few people have posted saying they've had their's delivered! I signed up yesterday so hopefully will get a pump, will post in here if / when i get one.


----------



## curlew

hi all

mel - yep its me who had carpal tunnel syndrome and its driving me bonkers. I am so sleep deprived with it. Last night I was up from 1:15am til 4:30am then fell asleep for aboiut half an hour as I was sooo tired, then woke again around 5:15 and was awake til DH got up at 6am then managed to fall asleep again til 7:30 when I had to get up and get DS ready for school.

Managed to get a couple of hours sleep between 11am and 1pm but still feel like a walking zombie. I had plans to do a lot around the house today and to be honest it doesn't look any different from what it looked like yesterday!!! 

Thankfully I am seeing the physio tomorrow pm so hopefully she will give me something to help at night times. I can cope with it during the day its just annoying but at night I am nearly in tears.

Hann - sorry you had a rubbish day yesterday and your inlaws are being a bit insensitive about coming to stay.

GW - that sounds pretty horrid re your heart. I hope all goes as smoothly for you as it did the first time round.

Mrs wez - hugs re your allergies, I normally get bad hayfever but like Hannah I seem to be having a much milder dose this year.

mummyss - hope you eventually got to work okay.

Clare - enjoy your rest. I can't believe how the simplist of tasks wipes me out for ages afterwards!

Freckles - glad you had a good appt with your midwife. I'm sure your antenatal class will be fine. 

Right going to give my wrists a rest. Catch up again later.


----------



## MrsWez

Claire, It's about 68 here (20 degrees celsius) it was much hotter yesterday. We had a cold front come through. 

Freckles, I am taking my class on the 14th and hope it isn't too detailed either. If I don't have to see it when I'm having him, I don't want to see it at all. But I do want to gross out DH.

AFM, Feeling better today. I'm taking a low dose allergy medicine and it seems to be working.


----------



## Hann12

Okay so soon I really am going to stop moaning BUT
1) the gas thing got fixed only for them to tell me that the emersion heater has broken - someone is due to come out next week. Its fine as it doesn't cause any issues with regards to hot water etc but annoying as means I get to sit in with an engineer for 2 hours again

2) even more annoying, in the 5 minutes (literally) that I had to go to the car park to show the gas man the meters the delivery I was waiting for arrived. So I missed it.
They don't have a phone number so I phoned amazon who very helpfully told me that they'll have to cancel my order and I'll have to wait for it to be refunded and then be reordered again. I am fuming. How can a delivery company not have a phone number for you to rearrange delivery. It makes me never want to order from amazon again because of this. Except for the fact that they are cheap!! Arrgghhh

3) now really not in the mood to see the inlaws and they will be here in less than 5 minutes

Freckles - I did the nuby thing so will let you know if I get it

Curlew - :hugs: for the not sleeping, thats rubbish!


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: hannah. Moan away.


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh Hann that's sooooo annoying about the delivery!

I'm currently ironing and packing ready for our holiday on Monday, they called today and offered us an upgrade which we've accepted so I'm excited to see what it'll be like.

No news other than that, I'm hoping that by the time we get back our pushchair will be ready- fingers crossed!


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh god Hann, you could really do with a break from all the stress! I hope the inlaws are on their best behaviour for you. Feel free to moan away too, it does help to let it out....

Claire - I am with you on the sore itchy stretch marks, they are starting to creep in now. Mine have got really bad on the tops of my legs, i can honestly say i dont think i will ever be able to wear shorts ever again. 

I will be interested to hear about the Nuby breastpump Freckles, i was tempted to do it but wasnt sure...


----------



## SugarBeth

Ahhh - I woke up two hours ago and I'm already completely exhausted, even though all I did was make breakfast, make DH a lunch and took care of the dog. Apparently that's enough to make my eyelids heavy. I have no idea how I'm going to manage a baby when i'm sleep deprived, it's like my whole body keeps shutting down already whenever it's the least bit tired! Maybe I should start taking iron pills, on top of the five vitamin pills I'm already taking!

32 weeks today! I feel like last week just completely disappeared on me, so 32 weeks feels awfully far to be at! Less than 8 weeks now! Speaking of which, I should probably finish packing those hospital bags.

Edit: just called my birth center for the glucose results, but they're stilll not back (they told me they would at least know by today.) Gah, keep me in suspense why don't you??

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Clareabell

Wez can I come and live with you in the sunshine if 20c is you having a cold front :)

Blue - mine are all on my tummy, they are savage big old beasties of stretch marks. My DH laughs at me as I walk round the house each evening my pants as even the soft waist bands of maternity trousers dig in and hurt them. 

Hann- sorry your having such a shite time of it at the moment. With all these annoying things happening your luck will change soon :) 

Curlew - can empathise with lack of sleep mine is due to either fatness, to hot, to itchy, pins and needles in my hands or cramps in my legs. I really hope the physio helps :hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

Curlew, soundsl like you are in a lot of pain, my started off with lots of pins and needles, but just during the night, its got a lot worse over the last week and im in constant discomfort now, im hoping my MW may be able to help or refer me.


Hann, you dont deserve two crap days in a row! Bloody Amazon, i am so at my wits end with companys who deliver, Arrrgghhh! I strongly suggest you have an early night tonight to get away from the in laws, if i were you id be struggling to cope!

Freckles, i didnt know about that offer, can i still sign up and where?

Doodles, where you going for your hols?

Well, ive had THE most unproductive day, its only been in the last 2 1/2 hours ive done the washing up, made dinner, took the dog out, made the bed and had a shower, im such a minger!!
Just been so tired today... When i took the dog out i felt some really strange downward pains into my lady bits, am thinking this could just be sheer weight of baby or maybe he/she is trying to turn?
Another question to add to my list for MW tomorrow! Anyway OH is happy as we just had a lovely tea of jacket potato, salad tuna mayo and stuffed mushrooms which i made, it was really nice! 
Back on the sofa for the rest of the evening now, so little energy....


----------



## MrsWez

You sure can, Claire. The sun is shining and we have a slight breeze. It's beautiful


----------



## Doodlepants

Mmm your tea sounds nice Mel!
We're only going to Butlins, we booked it last year- we wanted to be near the hospital so it's ideal, we were just booked into a basic room but M has upgraded to the new hotel there which looks really nice :)


Has anyone heard from Tor?x


----------



## melissasbump

Doodlepants said:


> Mmm your tea sounds nice Mel!
> We're only going to Butlins, we booked it last year- we wanted to be near the hospital so it's ideal, we were just booked into a basic room but M has upgraded to the new hotel there which looks really nice :)
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard from Tor?x

Shes not been on here for ages! Its just nice to get away for a few days isnt it?
Tea was nice but now on the gaviscon!!:wacko:

Does anyone know if heartburn improves when the baby drops?


----------



## Tor81

Hi Girls, freaky that you've just asked about me Doodle, I've just been trying to catch up on some news.

Glad you are all ok and have been supporting each other through the hospital admissions & annoying family members!

I've had an up & down few weeks so have kind of neglected this forum, but now in a positive mood so have been keen to get back to you all. Can't believe we're all getting into 30+ week territory, so exciting but also extremely scary!

Might update a bit more a little later but just wanted to post to let you know that me & baby are still ok. :)

xx


----------



## Clareabell

Good to have you back Tor i had been wondering where you were :)

Doods the hotel is really nice i went for a 80's weekend when it had first opened. You will have a great time and Holly will love it. 

Mel - Re: heart burn I bl**dy hope so.

Wez - I will be there once the baby is out. :)


----------



## MrsWez

glad you are doing well, Tor!

Speaking of missing folks, I hope Starry is doing okay. Haven't heard from her in a while.

come on over, Claire!!

AFM, My belly button has officially popped and I have my first couple stretchmarks on my bump. :wacko:


----------



## MrsWez

Is anyone else getting period like cramping on and off? I get this a few times a day now and am hoping it's normal.


----------



## SugarBeth

MrsWez said:


> Is anyone else getting period like cramping on and off? I get this a few times a day now and am hoping it's normal.

No, but....The last two nights I've been getting some nasty, sharp pains in my cervix area go on and off for about 5 or 10 minutes. Anyone have that?


----------



## Clareabell

I have been having period like cramps and lower back ache on and off. Also tonight I have a sharp pain in my groin feels like I have pulled something. Sounds like all these aches and pains are normal, probably just are bodies gearing up for the big day.


----------



## MrsWez

SB, I have a cervical cerclage and have had pain there since 14 weeks so I'm no help to you. :( But I am guessing Claire is right and our bodies are gearing up for the big day. *gulp*


----------



## Hann12

Hey everyone! I have survived the evening! In fairness it was actually fine but I have come to bed early just to have some me time! I have also chilled out about the emersion heater thing, the amazon thing and also heard but will see if it's true on sat but my SIL had her scan but they couldn't see the gender so that may not be announced on sat afterall. Will see! 

Mel - sorry you are in so much pain, sounds awful! I was told by my midwife that heart burn and general discomfort improves when baby goes head down but esp so when the head is engaged. Hopefully will happen soon for you as I know you have been suffering! 

Tor - good to hear from you, I hope the past few weeks haven't been too bad for you. From the posts you can probably see that we have all had varying degree of things going on so feel free to post away if you need to let off steam or just need an ear to bend 

Doodles - bet you are excited to be going away! I think DM is off on holiday tomorrow too, so jealous!! 

My memory has gone and I'm having trouble remembering what everyone said but I hope you are all okay and I appreciate all the kind support over the past couple of days. Hopefully that's my bad luck for a while!! 

Oh and happy 30 weeks to mel for tomorrow and to anyone else reaching their next week. I'm 30 weeks on Saturday, what a milestone, 10 weeks to go yippee!! :)


----------



## mummySS

:wave: All!

Good to be back, i hate missing a couple of days as i feel like i'm missing out on fun! Cue a very long post... 

We're having a busy time of it at the moment, what with putting our flat up for rent, work, and NCT classes starting. I promised I'd report back on them... Well i've only had one so far but it was promising! I found the teacher a tad irritating (but i'm sure it was only me lol!) but all the couples were really nice, a mixed bunch of people. This weekend we have a tour of a maternity ward and a hospital session all day, and next week we have the same Tuesday evening class and then an all day sesh on Friday for breastfeeding (women only). I will be happy to report anything useful i learn! As for tuesday, we just went through some getting to know each other stuff and she explained the stages of labour. I feel like i already know a lot from reading books and from this forum, but it's really nice for Paul to learn all that stuff too. 

Oh and also - I got my GTT test results back - negative! :happydance: I celebrated by eating an entire packet of chocolate biscuits :blush:

Hope everyone else is well.... 

Hann I hope your inlaws haven't caused too much havoc by turning up today - glad you trundled off to bed early for some you-time! And SOOO annoying about the amazon delivery!! i feel your pain! Just take a deep breath... 

Mel - hope you enjoyed your duvet day! Ooh i need one of them! And btw it actually sounds way more productive than one of my duvet days!

SB - your nursery looks fabulous! Well done for sorting it. I also LOVE the bassinet, it's beautiful. And happy 32 weeks :happydance:

GW, topaz, Wez - swollen bits sound painful. :hug:

Blue b and Clare - sorry to hear about the stretchies, i didn't realise they could be painful! :hugs:

Amanda - I am so impressed with your nappy bag, it's beautiful!! Mine arrived in the post today and i'm a little disappointed. Maybe it'll grow on me but it doesn't quite look the same as in the picture. (after MUCH deliberation i went for the Skip Hop one in Cherry Bloom). 

Curlew - argh the CTS sounds really miserable. :hugs: I'm sorry you can't get much sleep. I get really bad pins and needles too sometimes but i doubt it's fully blown CTS. I really hope the physio helps. 

Tor - good to hear from you , hope you're ok. I was wondering too. 

Doods - bless you, you're always the one who remembers if people have gone awol for a bit. :kiss:

Wez - i think Starry is probably mid-move and without internet. Hope she's ok too...


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: for anyone not feeling great x

MrsWez, i've felt like i'm getting my period all day, stomach cramps and backache! Just aching all over especially my bump, maybe its stretching as we get closer to D-day? :hugs: hope you feel better soon x

I don't have any new stretch marks yet :happydance: but i'm sure they're on their way lol Abbie pretty much covered me anyway so it won't make a difference to my 'bikini body' (or lack of!) Totally OT but i accidentally did my injection in an old stretch mark and it bled for ages, got a sore little red mark there now lol told you i'm covered, i can't avoid them all!!

I've been on my course today (for Autism) and it was very long and boring, they just go over what we already know really, since we live with it every day :dohh: Think thats why i'm so achy, sitting in the same position for 4 hours hurts like hell :wacko: Pretty boring day really and i'm tired out lol watching Muriel's Wedding (yes, i am sad lol) then going to bed, my poor eyes can't stay open any longer lol xxx


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats on passing your GTT, mummyss!! I am craving Poptarts.


----------



## mummySS

Oooooh poptarts. Yum! Haven't had one in years!


----------



## MrsWez

mummySS said:


> Oooooh poptarts. Yum! Haven't had one in years!

Me neither, but I saw the Strawberry ones at the grocery store and HAD to have them. :thumbup:


----------



## BlueViolet

I finally got caught up with posts. It's nice to be able to sit down for a change. I've been running around all day. My biggest annoyance was that I rearranged my schedule to make a dentist appointment (I think I have a cavity due to too many sweets), and when I got there I found out that it was double booked, so now I have to wait till Monday. Grrrr! On the upside, I had a Belgian waffle with blueberries, which I've been craving for a long time. I know, more sugar is probably a bad idea...Ops! :blush:

Gw, sorry to hear about your poor yoohoo. Also, hope the heart condition doesn't cause complications. Glad you were able to take off from work to rest. 

Amanda, I've also had a stuffy nose forever. It's really not fair. Since we got a humidifier for the bedroom mine hasn't been as bad. Have you tried using one? 

Hann, I can't believe the in-laws didn't take the hint. Perhaps next time your husband needs to be more direct. It seems so strange that they would want to impose on you when you're feeling ill. Hope you feel better and hang in there! You need to get a break.

Mel, hope your wrists get better. Do you think you can try a hand brace and see if that helps? The stuffed mushrooms sound delicious. My heartburn has not improved since the baby dropped. Hope it's not the same for you. 

Wez, it's awful that you're allergic to dogs. At least you can still have your kitties. Hope your cramps go away. 

Clarea, I hope you were able to get enough rest. I know what you mean about the lack of energy. I'm ready to be done. 

Freckles, glad your appointment went well. Too bad about the delay with the travel system, but at least you'll get it soon.

Curlew, I hope they can give you something for the pain. You shouldn't have to suffer like that. 

SB, hope you pass your glucose test. 

Tor, glad you're okay. 

Mummy, congrats on passing the glucose test. Your classes sound interesting. I have a whole day workshop booked for Saturday. I'm looking forward to it, but I am also expecting to find out stuff I already learned from books. 

Kelzy, hope you get a break from all the aches and pains. You had more than your fair share already.


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone - it's Friday woop! :happydance: I am so tired today so can't wait for a ly in tomorrow - we then have a wedding to go to so am hoping the sun shines. I've no idea what to wear - am pretty limited on clothes at the mo! 

For those asking about the Nuby deal - here's the link of the thread with how to sign up etc https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...y-free-breast-pump-offer-details-uk-only.html 

Doodle - enjoy your holiday, it's nice to get away isn't it. We haven't had a holiday since we got married in the Dominican Republic two years ago. I hate not having a holiday!


----------



## Aaisrie

I signed up for the Nuby deal too but they e-mailed saying there is a delay in people receiving as so many people have applied.

House/Dog sitting for Patricia this weekend - it's so weird to be staying somewhere with heating... the heat is making me feel more sick because I'm not used to it!! I'm walking around in just my underwear!!!! LOL

My 29 +4 bump yesterday!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/b14d593a.jpg


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies!
30 WEEKS TODAY! WHOOP WHOOP!:happydance:

Just got back from my MW appointment. All is well, BP and urine sample all good, baby is getting head down now with its feet out towards my right hand side and back to the left, I thought it was possibly turning in only the last couple of days due to the movement and weird pains ive been getting down below. Any how im glad its turned!

He/She has also had a growth spurt and we are now measuring BIG at 32cm compared to 28cm two weeks ago! So maybe il get my wish of a 38 week baby! lol heres hoping!!:winkwink:

Next appointment is at 34 weeks, does this sound normal? i thought it may be sooner than that but hey ho!
MW didnt offer much advice re the carpel tunnel, just said "its a pregnancy symptom" YES I KNOW THAT!!:growlmad:
Guess its just something i have to put up with until the end, im hoping it doesnt cause any long tern damage!

MummySS, Glad your class was good, i really think you need to stop working so hard though, im not sure how you are doing it!:wacko:

Hann, good that you took yourself off to bed early, i dont blame you! Hope the weekend is a good hassle free one for you!!

Wez, Ive not actually noticed any stretchmarks yet, which im suprised about as ive been very slap dash about moisturing etc, they will probably explode all over me in next few weeks, i cant see myself getting away with that one!

Kelzy, what was the autism course for? All day sitting is not good!!

BV, So annoying when places mess up your appointments isnt it, i mean it isnt a hard thing to get right really! Anyhow, the waffle with blueberries sounds lush!

Freckles, thanks for the link, will have a go! Yay for the weekend, lots of sun and storms apparently! We are going to a weddinf reception tomorrow night and i have NOTHING to wear:nope:

Eve, thanks for the info re the Nuby deal, why dont you turn the heating off! lol! Great bump shot too!

Well im off out now to take the pooch for a stroll in the sun, then i can spend the afternoon sitting on my backside hopefully! Wow im so lazy! 
Made a list of bits left to buy, there really isnt much on it! Whoo hoo!!:happydance:

Oh DM if you are lurking have a great time in Cornwall, hope the weather stays good for you and little Dragster has great fun too x


----------



## DragonMummy

Am lurking indeed! Been reading but just no effort in me to update. So lazy. We'll be leaving shortly, car all packed. Just waiting for a delivery as dh had the bright idea of ordering an in car dvd player for Dragon. Yesterday. Ffs.... anyway am taking my laptop with me for those days when I just cant function so will catch up properly then. Han your in laws sound pretty dense to impose themselves on you now....


----------



## MrsWez

BV are you allergic to stupid people as well?


----------



## mummySS

MrsWez said:


> BV are you allergic to stupid people as well?

Haha i forgot to comment on this conversation... I want to join this club too!

The comparisons between Asda and walmart are funny - especially because Asda is owned by Walmart, lol. 

DM - enjoy your trip! Sooo jealous. I hope you get good weather. The DVD sounds like a good idea for Dragon, i reckon it'll be worth the wait!

Frecks - I am craving a holiday too. Last trip I had was south of France last summer, which was nice, but it's been way too long. I love to travel to far-flung places, and we were planning a trip to Malaysia in January this year but my sickness was so bad we had to cancel it. And now, well it's a bit too late to travel so far, and what with the pending house move, I just can't fit it in. Will probably plan a night in a spa hotel before bubs comes, if we can fit that in!

Mel - glad all's well with the pregnancy tests. Health professionals are so utterly useless sometimes - "it's a pregnancy symptom" - LOL! so helpful!! Reminds me of when i asked the doctor at 18 weeks if there was anything they could do about my sickness, his response was "well you had a scan so you're definitely pregnant, so it must be that". Erm, HELLO!!! Dumbass. 

Eve - great bump, and the rest of you is so slim!

BV - I am almost slavvering over the belgian waffle... yum... 


AFM, after the slight disappointment at seeing my Skip Hop changing bag in the flesh (it looked a bit cheapo and also much smaller than i'd imagined), i did a very naughty thing and ordered ANOTHER one! Oops! I thought i'd order the Radley one and see what it was like, and then return whichever one i dont want. So naughty... Especially as i'm crap at returning things, i really hope i remember to! lol. Anyway the Radley one is on sale at the mo, down from 99 to 69 pounds! It's a new style which doesn't have the polka dots but still looks nice. 
https://www.radley.co.uk/Product/43360_Baby_Bags_Gifts_Ideas.aspx 

We'll see, but if i don't like this one in the flesh, i can see this going on and on and on. Lol. 

x


----------



## MrsWez

Eve, you look great. I love the cover for your phone!! 

Mummyss, join the club and it's good to know white trash exists everywhere and not just here in the States.


----------



## freckles09

Great bump Aaisrie! :thumbup:

Have a fab holiday DM! 

MummySS - Shame you was too sick to go to Malaysia - hope you can fit in a spa break before bubba arrives! I would've loved to go away on hols with hubby before baby arrived but with our house extension we just couldn't afford it. 

Mel - enjoy your stroll in the sun with your dog! I hope you find something to wear for the reception tomorrow night. If the weathers nice i think i'm going to wear a maxi dress - my clothes are very limited at the mo esp for special occasions!

Oh and i've just spotted a January babies thread! :shock:


----------



## melissasbump

freckles09 said:



> Great bump Aaisrie! :thumbup:
> 
> Have a fab holiday DM!
> 
> MummySS - Shame you was too sick to go to Malaysia - hope you can fit in a spa break before bubba arrives! I would've loved to go away on hols with hubby before baby arrived but with our house extension we just couldn't afford it.
> 
> Mel - enjoy your stroll in the sun with your dog! I hope you find something to wear for the reception tomorrow night. If the weathers nice i think i'm going to wear a maxi dress - my clothes are very limited at the mo esp for special occasions!
> 
> Oh and i've just spotted a January babies thread! :shock:

Ive just order a dress in the Next sale was only £12 its meant to be delivered tomorrow so if its ok il wear it tomorrow night!!:happydance:

Yes spotted the Jan thread! Seems such a long time away!


----------



## Annamumof2

i have midwife today at 2:50pm the chances are shes gonna not be happy with me and send me in hospital which i hope not... reason being is that i havent been feeling myself sense last night with weak tightning period like pain... ive been sick and my BP is 150/100 pulse is 108 but i am hoping that will change when she checks it over later... i still feel sick though :-(


----------



## MrsWez

Oh yuck, :hugs: feel better soon Anna.


----------



## Annamumof2

MrsWez said:


> Oh yuck, :hugs: feel better soon Anna.

thanks wez.... i'm just wondering if its PE or not... because i have so many signs of it


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, yes, I am also allergic to stupid people...haha! Sadly, they're everywhere. Some chick was on her cell phone (not allowed in NY state) and nearly hit my side of the car yesterday. I was very tempted to flip her off...yes, my temper has escalated a little since I got pregnant. I'm like a mama bear protecting her cub. 

Eve, great bump pic! :) 

Mel, that January thread makes me seem so far along. Yey! We're almost done :) I spotted a thread about non-food cravings. It was quite interesting. Hormones make us do some strange things.

Anna, hope you feel better! :hugs: 

My husband is getting back from his trip tonight. Yey! I'm going to lunch with the girls today and then I have major errands to run. I need to buy my MIL a mother's day present. It seems that since we got married I've been in charge of present buying for everyone. I love shopping, so I suppose it's not a bad chore at all.


----------



## freckles09

Hope your dress arrives and looks ok so you can wear it tomorrow night Mel! If the weather is like it is today i'm defo going to wear my maxi dress. Then at least i can wear flip flops and not struggle in any sort of heeled shoe! 

Anna - hope everything goes ok at the midwife.


----------



## Hann12

Mel - whats the dress like? Thats a bargain, hope it arrives in time. Did you hear that Oasis are doing 2 hour deliveries? How good would that be!
Yippee for 30 weeks too and good news about your midwife appointment but as DM says don't believe the measurements are accurate - hers weren't and there are plenty of people saying theirs weren't too. The good news is that most people are smaller than estimated though.

Anna - poor you, I hope you are okay, let us know how you get on!

Simmy - you are funny with the change bags! Are you going to send the first one back? I like the second one more I think but that could be because its a bit less 'mummy' like, I'm a bit weird like that!

BV - glad your hubby is back tonight, bet thats nice, and hope you have fun with the girls!

DM - if you get this I hope you arrived in Cornwall safely! So jealous of your time away!

Eve - great bump shot! You look fab!

Freckles - enjoy the wedding - I have a maxi in store for the wedding I'm going to in a few weeks. They look nice and you get away with flats! Photos I think......

AFM - work was okay today, popped out to lunch with a work friend who is TTC and she got some of that preseed lubricant, she has been trying since October last year so I hope it works for her. Just got home, husband is in the pub beer garden with his parents so I have a moment peace before they come back which is good as I'm annoyed already and only just got home......MIL has taken it upon herself to clean the kitchen and she has moved stuff off surfaces to do it etc. A) the kitchen was clean so it was not necessary B) I'd never just move other peoples stuff. Now I know she has done it because she thinks its nice but I think its quite rude! Its almost like saying that my kitchen wasn't clean enough for her!!
Plus I've just seen that they have only bought 1 tiny pack of asparagus to go with the dinner so there will hardly be any veg for tonight, which probably suits them as they fill up on potatoes but I asked for veg with mine as I don't think you need carbs with everything all the time. Just annoying and I wish I had just done the shopping myself. And I have to get through tonight and be all happy when I just want to curl up in front of the tv and chill out. I hope they stay in the pub for another couple of hours! I need to calm myself down. I know tomorrow will be better as the rest of his family will be there to take some of the pressure away so it won't be all on us to do all the socialising with them. 
Oh and the reason I went to bed when I did last night was because his mum started to tell me about her recent bout of cystitis, that was enough to send me running for the hills. Too much information!!
Okay I can breathe now! Funny to think I actually stayed at work an extra hour to be alone and now I'm home I'm still annoyed. Oh dear.

Again sorry for the ranting! I will probably continue this way until they go on Sunday and I get my home back so I just warn you now. :)
Thank you all for listening and I hope you have a nice evening x


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls. Feeling grim today - as it seems a lot of you are... will try and properly catch up later! V sharp cervix pains right now...


----------



## Hann12

Eve - hope you are okay, look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm taking deep breaths through the pains... just like you!! LOL


----------



## kelzyboo

DM, have a fab holiday and relax lol x

Aaisire, lovely bump pic and i have to say i love your hair!! x

Mel, the Autism course is to help me understand more about Abbie and why she behaves in certain ways, its for parents of newly diagnosed children, its good but most of it i know already because i've researched a lot and i live with her every day lol i know what kicks her off but its good to meet other parents i have something in common with, its amazing the similarities with our children, its good to hear i'm not alone lol x

Anna, good luck, hope alls ok with you and baby and i hope its not PE, i'm waiting to see if i've got an infection or early signs of it too. x

Hann, sounds like your stressed entertaining the in-laws until sunday, try not to stress lol i'm lucky i don't have in-laws x


----------



## Hann12

Thanks, I think I'm more stressed being pregnant! I really just want a night in with my husband alone :(


----------



## Blue_bear

Just got back from the labour ward....i called them earlier as thought i might be leaking waters and they called me straight in.
I felt a bit silly as i wasnt really sure but since this morning ive been really 'wet', and it was starting to concern me so figured a check was for the best.

Anyhow all was fine, they just monitored him for a while and took a swab from me. Just got to keep an eye on things but she was pretty sure its just excess discharge.

Enough excitement for one day, especially when i had the worst nights sleep ever last night....

Hann - Hope your evening with the inlaws isnt to bad, must be awful when all you want to do is chill with your hubby.

Mummy - I love radley bags, am desperately trying not to look at any Radley change bags as i know i will want one and i just cant afford it. 

Good luck at the MW Anna.

Eve - Hope your pains ease off soon.

Apologies if i have missed anyone, will be back later for a proper read through! xx


----------



## Hann12

BB - best to get it checked out and I'm glad it's hopefully a false alarm! It's funny how in each trimester there are different things to worry us, first miscarriage, then thrush and cystitis etc and now leaky waters! And then when the baby is born we'll be wrecks about everything LOL!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann was gonna show you a link to the dress but it must have sold out as its no longer on the website! its kind of florally and long with little cap sleeves, for that money it seems a bargin! 
I hope your in laws stay at the pub for hours and give you a break, im getting terrible at entertaining now as i just seem to hit a brick wall and get pissed off with everyone. Hormones i guess! 
As for the measurements well i agree will take them with a pinch of salt, however i know baby hads definatly turned downwards as im walking like ive got something heavy pressing down between my legs!

BV, Yay for hubby getting home! Got to be a celebration of waffles and maple syrup or something!

Eve, hope you have cooled down now! Sorry you are in pain :hugs:

Kelzy, I didnt realise Abbie was autistic, sorry for my ignorance, the course seems like a good idea though, and great for you to meet others in your position!

B Bear, sounds like an eventful day for you, glad all appears ok, Make sure you relax and take it easy!

Well, we have just got back from B and Q having just bought some shelving and a bookcase for the nursery, am gonna stain it tomorrow then OH will put it together. 
Im feeling tired and heavily pregnant! So glad we are on the final countdown now, i think i can safely say im not one of those pregnant ladies who blooms or loves being pregnant!:wacko:


----------



## Hann12

Arrgghh just checked my kitchen cupboards and she has emptied them out and cleaned and repacked them to her taste. I actually have just cried. I called my mum in tears and she was outraged but has calmed me down. They are now back from the pub and I'm pretending everything is fine but I'll be having words with Greg later to tell him how upset I am. I mean who thinks thats appropriate to do that!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh Hann, she seriously knows how to cross boundries doesnt she! Please try not to get too upset by it though, big hugs xx


----------



## melissasbump

That is so out of order Hann! Id be seething! Has she said anything about it? x


----------



## Hann12

No nothing has been said but I've had a word with Greg and told him how I feel. Then he saud he wanted to leave us and go to the pub with his dad and leave us and I said no! I mean really!! I'm holding it in and he is going to speak to his dad about it and get hid dad to have a word. Think I've done quite well not going crazy!!


----------



## Blue_bear

You deserve a medal for being so restrained!


----------



## melissasbump

Oh my god!
Just been on the phone to my mum... she was saying how she was laughing and joking with her friend about how big i am as apparently her friends daughter who is also pregnant is also due in July and also big. Then on one hand she was saying how i shouldnt be doing things like standing on chairs coz of my weight,then on the other hand when i mention i might give up work a couple of weeks earlier than planned shes saying "oh i should go on as long as possible, it not strenous is it? 
She also keeps going on about how she only put on 2 stone with my brother and less than that with me, and although she doesnt know how much i have put on she knows its a lot more than that. She basically made me feel just crappy, FFS im 30 weeks pregnant and feeling it! When i try and tell her that she just thinks i should be carrying on as normal and exercising etc!
When i got off the phone i got really upset to the point i threw up and then wet myself!
I Kknoe its hormones, and i can take it when people say things about me, i know im very pregnant but when its my own mother it hurts a little bit....:wacko:


----------



## Hann12

Ah Mel I feel so bad for you!! Mothers tend to think they are saying helpful things but they don't! The weight, you can't help, that's just what your baby needs and your priority is looking after your baby! When it's born you can go on some nice walks with baby and lose the weight in your own time your way. Don't let the comments upset you! My mum put in 21 pounds each time she was pregnant, I've done that already! I have to say that worries me but I am trying not to stress and you shouldn't. I can honestly say that when I saw you I thought you looked fab, you looked healthy, not big in anyway and perfect size! 
As for the work piece, only you know what you can do! Our mums think they were super stars when they were pregnant! I swear they just forget how hard it was for them and they see us normally coping so well juggling everything and they assume that we'll sail through pregnancy! I bet they struggled too and they probably didn't work as hard either or as close to the due dates. 
My mum makes very similar comments, it's annoying but I try to ignore it! 
I think we do react more than we would if we weren't pregnant because of hormones etc so we react probably more sensitively, I know I am but in my mind everyone else should be more considerate in that case! 
As for being sick and weeing, big hugs :hugs: 
We are having a tough night aren't we!! Mothers, whether it's ours or in the inlaws can be trying at the best of times! Of course we will never be like that, we are perfect :)


----------



## melissasbump

Thanks Hann, everything you said is true, its hard to put things into perspective sometimes. My mum was of the era that everyone gave up work at 6 months pregnant and she wasnt working at all when pregnant with me. Id like to see how she would cope with a commute into london!
Thanks for the lovely comments though.:hugs: xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Mel, its hard to carry on as normal at this stage don't let it upset you, maybe your mum had an easier pregnancy than you, people are different! Don't be hard on yourself, i think your doing amazingly x
Not many people realize she's Autistic, shes very high functioning (more Asperger's but they don't give that as a diagnosis anymore), its not you being ignorant lol i don't often mention it since it doesn't really bother me anymore, shes hard work lol but what child isn't? x

Hann, your right mothers think they did pregnancy so well, its because it was that long ago they've forgot how hard it actually is!! My mum sailed through both of hers and i've had nothing but trouble with mine, probably more trouble to come with this one but shes pretty understanding really although she does joke that if theres anything going, i'll be the one that has it!! Thats because of the antibodies in my blood lol she didn't understand how since i'm Rh pos and she never had any complications with hers, i'm sick of telling her i've not asked for problems they're out of my control lol shes the kind of person that has to laugh about it or she'll cry!! Good job i know her or i'd have punched her before now!! Lol in 20+ years time will we be telling our children to get on with it, it was easy as pie for us? lol x

I went out for a chinese tonight and my little man's got hiccups now lol i think i ate a little more than i needed to! x


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, poor you! I hope you figure out a way to cope with the in-laws. Your MIL should have asked before cleaning your kitchen. Everyone has their own ways of doing things. I think you should say something to her. That's not right. Maybe try to be diplomatic and tell her that you appreciate that she took the time to help out, but you prefer to have your kitchen things arranged a different way. You don't want her to be doing this every time she comes over or else you might just murder her one of these days. 

Bb, glad it was a false alarm and that you and the baby are okay. 

Kelzy, I didn't know either. It's good you're taking time to learn more about it. It must be challenging, but she seems like a great kid, so you're a lucky mommy. 

Mel, your shelves and bookcase project sounds cool. I would love some shelves in our nursery since it's so tiny, but last time my husband installed a shelf, it fell and left gaping holes in the wall. Big ops! :dohh:

Don't let your mom make you feel bad. Every woman is different and your weight gain is your business. I don't know why the heck everyone needs to compare. My parents are pushing me to go back to work sooner (I'm just working about 10hrs a week). My dad is pissed I'm not working full time right now. I just choose to ignore their opinions. It's your life and if you want to leave work earlier, why not? You need to rest and take some stress off and if your mom doesn't agree then, that's her deal. 

I thought I was having a great day and enjoying the weather and then my husband called to say he's really sick. He's on his way home from a 4 day business trip. His boss has been coughing and running a fever and still came in to work for half days. I'm so mad he got him sick. I had to call and reschedule the all day childbirth workshop we were going to go to tomorrow. I debated whether to go alone, but I would rather have my husband there to learn how he can help me during delivery. I've been reading a lot about labor, but he doesn't have a clue and he does want to learn. The next class is June 6th. I really hope I don't go into labor earlier. Maybe we can get a tour of the hospital sooner, so I feel a little more at ease. Now I'm sitting here drinking tons of orange juice hoping to get enough Vitamin C to resist getting sick too. I was really looking forward to some cuddles, but looks like I will have to keep my space. :growlmad:


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann as much as I suspect your MIL was probably in her weird way trying to help, I'd have been livid too. My MIL came down for a day when H was tiny and cleaned our flat. The whole way round she was berating M for the state of the place and while it was her way of trying to get him to pull his finger out and help me, all I heard was critisism and took it all personally. I stayed in bed all day and cried. I like help. I do. But when I ASK for it. This time I have asked. Am being held to bloody ransom already mind you....


Mel this is exactly why I don't speak to my mother any more. Just not worth all of that shite. Although my mum is quite specifically mental, yours may well be a bit more tolerable - I hope so!!! But still, why do "been there done that" mums feel like they have to make us feel like fucking lightweights. There is a woman at work who has done nothing but make digs about how much time off sick I have had. I have now had to point out that I didn't have one day off when I was expecting Harry and the reason I was off was NOT because I was "a bit sicky", I was laying on the bathroom floor groaning for most of every day and pissing my own pants. I don't really want to be doing that in front of my colleagues and have an army of concerned looking middle management hanging around outside my bog cubicle asking if I am ok!!! 


Arrived on hols at about half 5. 5 hours to get here, with 2 leg stretches so not bad. (I know I know, you American gals would drive that to get a taco - its a long way on a little island!!! pmsl) The cottage is bloody lovely - HERE is the link to it. The pictures don't do it justice. The kitchen is well stocked, theres a little garden for Dragons. The two bedrooms are roomy and there's lovely little knick knacks everywhere that just show a lot of thought has gone into it. It's like a proper seaside home, not a holiday cottage. Bit depressed to see that Porthleven has a small but thriving chav community, but still significantly less than if we'd gone to Pontins/Butlins/Haven so can't complain. The beach is cute and theres a lovely little harbour. Rock pooling tomorrow! Sadly the walk down really is just too much for me so we will have to drive down. Can prob manage to stroll down there for dinner in the evenings but think will have to take it easy during the day as walking down there tonight (half a mile ffs!) has completely bollocksed my pelvis. I need a bath to sort it out but we can't get the hot water working properly. Well, M can't....


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks BV i am lucky :cloud9:
Its not really a challange because she's always been the same, its nothing new its just i understand now why she seems like harder work than other children lol It was harder accepting the diagnosis than it is to deal with her every day, i'd say she's no harder work than any other child really, the only thing thats different is if she kicks off she gets violent whereas other children wouldn't attack their mothers :wacko: Lol i wouldn't swap her though, shes amazing! x


----------



## kelzyboo

DM, the cottage looks lovely, nice pics of the beach aswell! It does look more like a holiday home. The only thing about holidays is you end up doing more than you would at home, like walking and things, hope you can take it easy a bit or you'll need another holiday to recover lol x


----------



## DragonMummy

Kelz, "normal" kids attack too. Maybe with a bit less passion than a kiddie with Aspergers but don't feel alone in that respect. Harry has gone for me a couple of times in rage or frustration. it's horrible as I just feel completely helpless. M won't tolerate him going for me though, he gets lifted up under one arm and dumped in his room to kick and scream in there! Little darlings, eh? :hugs:

Anyway she's still my future daughter in law....


----------



## Hann12

Mel your comment about seeing how your mum would cope with the London commute has made me laugh because I said exactly the same thing about my mum a few weeks ago! She was a teacher and timed her pregnancy so that most was in the holidays and she gave up work at 6 months too. Oh they would struggle with London for sure! 

DM - lovely place! Such a cure cottage, hope you have fun and I'm jealous of the cider!! 

Kelzy - abbie sounds gorgeous! 

BV - hugs - I hope you don't get ill, very annoying! If it's any help my childbirth classes aren't until 6th -16th June!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Dated May 2011


What gender your baby will be: A baby boy

The date you will give birth: 13th to 15th July 2011

What your new born will look like: Linking in around your baby, I see a lovely healthy baby around 7lbs or just over, and I feel a little bit of bruising around the nose, but nothing to worry about, I see this comes from the late stages of labour taking a little longer, but this will soon pass within hours, and all is showing well, I see him with mid brown hair, a lovely rosy complextion, and very healthy lungs!!

How long your labour will be: Spirit show you start off labour quite quickly, but your contrations seem to slow a little towards the pushing stage, this may be due to pain relief perhaps, but I do feel you will need a little medical assistance with pushing, but you and baby will be fine, I see a nine, so I feel around the 9 hour mark, and no negatives or problems are showing for you or baby

Thought i'd share my labour reading lol i'm ignoring it though, don't like waiting as long as she thinks i will or the medical assistance with pushing!! No thanks, i got Abbie out and i'll get him out too!! x

Thanks DM, i know 'normal' kids do it too maybe not as often or with as much conviction lol but i've seen a few do it, i tend to feel sorry for myself because i get battered more ha ha i've learned to tell when she's going to snap and i steer clear of her, i've been lucky really shes only got me once properly while i've been pregnant, she kicked the crap out of me, in the belly aswell but that couldn't be avoided as we were in a taxi at the time, only time i've had to restrain her in public, poor driver must have wondered what the hell i was doing to her lol i just get out of her way usually x


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, your holiday is making me jealous. The view from the cottage is gorgeous. It looks so peaceful and relaxing. You deserve some time off, so enjoy :)


----------



## DragonMummy

it's lovely and so much for little Dragons to do. Frankly my idea of a bonzer holiday is a beach, some rockpools and a net, and some sandcastle making. Harry agrees!

Kelz - I think you do a fab job. A lot of people use autism/aspergers etc as excuses to let their kids get away with all sorts, but Abbie sounds like a really nice little girl. I think a diagnosis is always helpful as it can explain traits that are difficult or look unpleasant to outsiders. My cousins little boy has autism and his diagnosis was the best thing that happened to him. Overnight he went from a difficult, needy, obsessive child to a bright, sensitive little boy who just needed a bit of extra patience to get him through certain situations. The difference is staggering. I don't think you do the self pity thing at all. I actually think you do bloody well in not only managing on your own, but as i said she sounds like a lovely child too. Sorry if I am sounding like a patronising cock - it's not intended, it really is genuine admiration.


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol you don't sound patronising at all, i know what you mean about the diagnosis, once you understand why they do certain things it becomes easier to deal with. I try not to let her get away with things, i am kinda soft but thats because she's my baby not because she's autistic, i try not to let the autism take over our lives and a lot of what she does is because shes a normal, stong willed little girl, you learn to tell the difference between a normal kick off because she can't get what she wants or can't do something and a real 'meltdown'! I don't want to let her difficulties rule her mainly because i don't want her growing up thinking shes Autistic and nothing else and i don't want her using it as an excuse as she learns more about it, she doesn't actually know shes autistic yet but when she does she'll know its not a big deal!!

I try not to self pity, i do feel it sometimes but you only have to look around to see how good you have it really, she's not got something life threatening, just a few extra difficulties than most kids, no right to feel sorry for myself really!

Lol, shut me up!! I could seriously talk about her all night long she's just so lovely, she kisses the bump now everytime i get one 'so her little brother doesn't miss out' lol x


----------



## MrsWez

kelzy, I think you are doing great with Abbie and not letting the autism be an excuse. :thumbup:

DM, your holiday sounds awesome!! Hope it's fun and relaxing. 

BV, sorry your DH is ill and you have to reschedule. Bummer. Don't get too close, we don't want you sick too. 

Mel and Hanna, wow I'd be mad too. I can only tolerate my mom for short spurts of time because she just doesn't know when to shut up. They are never happy no matter what.


----------



## curlew

morning all

didn't post yesterday as I had been up most of the night before so went back to bed after I took DS to school. Finally got up around 11:30 and then did some housework.

Saw my physio and she gave me tubi grip bandages that I have to wear all day and then wrist splints to wear at night time - i look a complete pillock and my arms are roasting but if it means it feels better and I can sleep then who cares lol.

Bump was a bit quiet yesterday so I think he may be on another growth spurt as I have noticed before that when he is a bit quieter I get really hungry so think he may be chunking up!

Hann sorry your MIL is causing problems - only 48 hours left. Big hugs.

Mel - sorry your mum is being a pain too. Have to say I am in the club that no matter what I go through mum has had it 10 times worse. Love her to bits but that does but me immensely and I so have to bite my tongue.

DM - enjoy the hols. Sounds lovely where you are. I miss staying by the beach, DS and I used to go rockpooling a lot.

signing off now as pins and needles are starting again. Hugs to all who need them.


----------



## DragonMummy

Curlew glad you have some relief ... you must be boiling alive tho!!

Kel Harry is the same with my bump. His favourite thing is to blow raspberries on my tummy to make Sophie giggle!


----------



## Blue_bear

My mum has taken to calling me fatty....:wacko: i know she is only joking but it is perhaps a tad insensitive. She has been ok other than commenting on my weight alot. She keeps insisting ive put weight on all round but i feel like its mainly just bump. 
She had c-secs with all of us though so thankfully she is staying quiet about birth at the mo!

I do wonder whether the bad bits just become erased from your mind and that perhaps we will be the same with our kids....

Random question of the day for you all - 
Who is already thinking about having more children? When would you like to get pregnant again etc? 
No reason for asking, just curious how many of us will get preggers again :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

We're already in discussion! Plan is to get the extension done on the house then when Sophie is about 2 start trying again. No buggering about this time though. Bypassing the NHS and going straight to a private clinic to get back on Clomid. Also will need to get my weight down too which should help. BMI should be about 30 by the time I settle after having her. Need to get it under 25 really..... Our master plan was always 3 kids, although he has said that if Sophie IS preemie and we have to go through all the SCBU ordeal, then we're stopping at 2. Think the last 2 weeks has really shaken him up.


----------



## DragonMummy

And I remember all of the bad stuff. Vividly. But the good just really outweighs it.


----------



## Clareabell

Ha ha blue, I would like one more but I don't think I would do it til this baby is around 3. I want to spend time with her and at the moment the thought of being pregnant is not appealing. 

Mel- sorry your mum was so insensitive. :(

Hann- the tidying I can see as her thinking she is helpful but rearranging cupboards is crossing the line. 

DM - cottage looks lovely. Hope your having a great time.


----------



## melissasbump

Blue Bear, I have NEVER wanted an only child so yes despite not enjoying pregnancy i will be hoping for another one in about 3 years. With OH being a little older than me he would rather it be sooner but i want time to enjoy with our baby and if im as sick next time i dont think id cope with one any younger than that! How bout you? x

DM, The cottage looks lovley, sorry to hear you have an ear infection though! You have had your fair share this time around!

Curlew, glad the wrist supports are helping you, its a very crappy prego symptom isnt it?

Kelzy, sounds like you are doing a great job with Abbie and she sounds like a fantastic little girl. I hope all the beach bumps are going to get invited to the wedding of Abbie and Harry dragon! lol

Well thanks for all your kind words ladies, im feeling a little better this morning despite a headache when i woke but it seems to have gone now. OH is out with the dog at the mo and when he comes back we are going into town to have a wander, before coming home, me having a rest then a wedding reception this evening. I hope my dress gets delivered!

Hann i hope today is a better day for you too, happy 30 weeks to you!
xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Still getting really sharp cervix pains... they eased when I took a bath last night and then this morning when I woke I thought they'd gone only to pee and have them return. I presume it's just Atticus' head pressing on my cervix and that's why it eased with a full bladder? So tired because they stopped me sleeping well too...

Saw this on fb this morning, it's pretty cool! It made me cry?? wtf?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBIOzyOT1gI


----------



## MrsWez

Love it, Eve!!!

BB, DH and I have discussed it and we aren't going to have anymore children. He has always wanted one and I'm fine with it. But that's not to say in a few years (4 at the most), we might change our minds and have number two but for now it's one.


----------



## Hann12

BB I can't believe you get called fatty!! My brother has saud similar to me before and people saying I look big annoys me a bit too but hopefully we'll have the last laugh when the weight falls off!! 
As for more children I def want at least one or two more, might start trying for the next one this time next year but only if all goes well with number one! 

Eve - sorry you are still in pain, you are probably right that it's cervix and the baby head. I get feelings of needing a wee a lot then if I wait a few minutes it passes, weird!! 

Curlew - hugs for the pain! You must be hot too, it's so muggy today but I hope it helps! 

Thanks for the 30 week congrats Mel! How exciting is it that we now have 10 weeks to go!! 

Oh and update from here, Although Greg spoe to his dad, his dad hadn't spoken to her yet but she got up this morning and I was in the living room tidying up and she got dressed and walked out of our flat without saying hello even! Not sure if she over heard or is just sensing something but she has been gone 2 hours! I told greg's dad and both him and Greg are embarassed by her behaviour! It was me who should be upset but I am carrying on like nothings happened and she is creating a fuss so everyone feels sorry for her! Will keep you updated :)


----------



## curlew

Nope definately not having any more as we will have two boys and that's fine with us. 

Being 42 years old already kind of puts it out of the question plus to have both kids I had two MMC before DS and an ectopic and a late miscarriage before this one so I kind of think I am a one in three successful pregnancies kind of person and I don't want to go through all that again!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Han... it's been nearly constant since 3pm yesterday unfortunately so I'm feeling pretty exhausted from the pain now. It's bearable most of the time and then inbetween I get really sharp, stabbing painful, knock the breath out of me pains too... this son of mine just wants to torment me as much as possible!!

I hope your in-laws are behaving!!


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: curlew. I'm so sorry you have been through so many losses. I've been through 4 (2 early, 1 MMC, 1 Late) myself and it breaks my heart to see other women that share a similar pain although different situations. :cry:


----------



## MrsWez

*RANT ALERT:*
So I found out yesterday that a management position is coming available due to one of my managers leaving. I applied but was told today that I most likely wouldnt get it due to the fact I would be gone for 12 weeks and they need someone to fill the position immediately. I know they have business needs; its just annoying that its the opportunity I want and am qualified for but the wrong timing.

Also I can only take 12 weeks off work, I wanted to come back part time and ease into work again. But again was told that if I did this, I might not have the same position I left with. I could face a pay cut and a demotion. Neither can I afford to do at this point. Now I feel like I have to choose between spending time with my son and my career. I know this a pretty pointless post and that my company has business needs but Im really really frustrated and just want to cry.


----------



## Hann12

Update, she returned from the shops abd ignored me again! She finally came into the living room and it was me that had to ask what she had been up to abd make conversation. She then got a drink, opened the dish washer before it was done abd then sat away from us all at the dining room table saying nothing. The rest of the family arrive shortly thankfully so she us bound to put on a show for them. Just so rude to throw a strop in someone elses house and not let it go!! More updates to follow :)


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: Hann, i hope they get her told, her behavoiur is unacceptable and not fair being that you are very pregnant, hope your not stressing x

:hugs: Eve, hope the pains go away soon x

AFM, you can cross me off the list, i will deffinately not be doing this again lol no way it was bad enough the last time, this is a million times worse i don't think i'd be able to do it again, was advised after Abbie not to have another :dohh: thankfully i ignored that but no never again!! I have my daughter, i'll have my son very soon, i am very much done!! xx

Just watching F1 Qualifying then going to mums for a cup of tea lol (i know F1 is more of a mans sport but i love it!! i am a little weird lol) will pop back on later but i'm in agony with my stupid pelvis today, if they'd have asked at 6am i would have let them induce me there and then, it was so painful getting out of bed. Does anyone else with SPD find that when they've been lying down and they get into sitting position, the pain right in your pelvic bone is the most horrifying thing you've ever felt, i can't sit down for a while its that bad? 

Got my appointment for the next growth scan through, its may 17th so just 3 days after my 4d scan!! The consultant wanted to see me the 17th and he demanded a scan for the same day lol i thought it would be a day or 2 out like last time but no, what the consultant wants he gets apparently :wacko: I'm hoping they'll tell me what he weighs at my private scan aswell, just to give me a head start, i am desperate for him to have grown and be a chunky monkey now lol, its a weekend appointment so i'm paying enough for it, think they should be able to give me an idea!! Only 1 week to go, i'm so looking forward to it and so is Abbie, i wasn't going to take her since its a 30min scan and her attention span is 30 seconds lol but it was mentioned and she wants to come see her baby :cloud9: just hope she doesn't get bored half way through!! Hopefully i'll get some good pictures and you can all get a look at my son lol i warn you though, he's usually in the most awkward position he can find so i'm not holding my breath, will probably be a tiny foot in front of his face!

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: MrsWez, its not a pointless post, you feel upset and let down and thats not fair! I can totally see why you'd feel that way, 12 weeks doesn't seem a lot at all and why should you miss an oppertunity just because your pregnant? It is unfair hun, rant away!! I'm sure you and your OH will work it all out, and you won't miss as much time with your son as you think but you've every right to be angry, are their not laws preventing them from discriminating against pregnant women? Not sure about the US, may be worth looking into your rights if you haven't already, hope you get something sorted that you're happy with :flower:

Hann, thats out of order to do that in your house :hugs: WTH is her problem, you deserve a proper apology, hope you get one before the days out, shes really not being fair and i don't think anyone will feel sorry for her at all! :flower:


----------



## MrsWez

There are kelzy, but those laws only cover me for 12 weeks. After that I'm at the mercy of my company. :( I feel like I have my back against the wall as they don't have to tell me why they didn't hire me for a position.


----------



## Aaisrie

That sucks about the laws there.. I'm sure it would be illegal to discriminate here for that although companies get round by not quoting pregancy/childbirth as their reason for not hiring for stuff but we get much longer for maternity leave - the norm I think is 6-9mo

Han just push her down the stairs and give her something to moan about!!


----------



## MrsWez

6 to 9 months?! Wow, I wish things were the same here in the States.


----------



## MrsWez

Hannah, I would take Eve's advice. :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL After I posted that I thought I was being a bit bitchy LOL 

I can't remember exactly Wez but it's like 6-9 months maternity pay then after that it's half pay in most places I think. Plus you are entitled to KIT days [keep in touch] where you can go in for a meeting or whatever so that you can keep up to date with changes at work anddd a lot of places are now bringing in flexibility hrs for mums going back. Also there are laws about providing a room for mums to express milk so they can keep feeding their babies BM when they go back to work.


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve I'm getting a lot of cervix pain too. According to the scan her head is now right down, to the point that the mw couldn't feel it at all. Which is fucking marvellous since it doesn't actually need to be any more! 

Hann your mil sounds like a self absorbed Dick. I imagine her argument is that she is trying to help and that you are the ungrateful one, but thats Bollocks. And now she's acting like a sulking child. She needs to bloody grow up and realise that you're a grown woman and what she has done is invasive and patronizing.

Wez shame you're not over here. What they have done is completely illegal in the UK under anti discrimination laws. However, can you not discuss them getting temporary cover and you fill the post on return? Or are they not having it?


----------



## DragonMummy

It varies per company but the basic entitlement for employees earning over a certain amount each month is SMP for 9 months which is about £500 every 4 weeks, then you can have another 3 months off unpaid. My work offers 3 months full salary, 6 months SMP and then 3 month unpaid. Plus we continue to accrue annual leave and bank holiday days so I get 2 months paid holiday too.


----------



## MrsWez

That sounds lovely, Eve. I wish that was available to women in the States. I'm actually lucky to have 12 weeks. Out of those 12, I only get 6 weeks paid and that would be 60% of my pay. After that I am on my own for 6 weeks. They have to provide a room for me to pump but that's about it.


----------



## MrsWez

DM, they aren't having it. I understand as they need someone during the time I am there. It will the busiest time for us and they have a business to run. But it's crap that I don't have a chance even though I've put in 5 years with the company and more than quailfied as it's the next step for me as far as my career. I almost started bawling in my manager's office.


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, i am lost for words at your MIL, If it were me i think id have screamed at her by now! How self absorbed can a woman be, especially as she is your GUEST!! You have more patience than me, i hope she apologises to you today, are they staying over tonight too?

Curlew and Wez, Big :hugs: to you for what you have been through, i think i often take for granted my situation of being lucky enough not to have been through MC's and the like, and when i hear what you and so many others go through to have a baby im truely in awe of you. I dont know if i would be as strong, just makes me so grateful to have been blessed and i feel silly for moaning when im sick or have heartburn!:wacko:

Eve, i so hope your pain eases soon, you too have been through more than your fair share this pregnancy, did you get all this with Saraya? 

Wez, your job situation is so out of order, like DM says over here your company so wouldnt get away with that! Much as there is a lot wrong with the UK, at least pregnant woman get treated fairly and are entitled to a decent maternity leave (if you can afford it that is!)

Kelzy, sorry that you are in so much pain too, luckily ive escaped the SPD even though i get back pain sometimes, it cant be anything like what you have! Its lovely you are taking Abbie to one of your scans with you, it must be great for her to be able to see her little brother! Cant wait for the pics 

Well we have just got back from town. Had a Mcdonalds for dinner which we usually wouldnt touch with a barge pole but we had coupons so only cost £2 each!
Didnt buy anything else, OH got his watch ajusted and i looked at nursing bras in debenhams but there were none in my size! typical!
We also had a drool in Jo Jo Mama Bebe, they do such beautiful baby clothes, we are definatley going back there when babys born!
Just come home and my bargin dress from Next has arrived. 
The verdict? I LOVE IT!! Jusr tried it on, it fits lovely cant believe it was only £12 reduced from £40, so am wearing it tonight and il post some piccys for you all.
Having a rest on the sofa now as the jaunt in town has tired me out! x


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel I had shit with Saraya's pregnancy but not this... the pain I'm in feels like a cat'o 9tails being pulled through my cervix every couple of seconds!!!! You're making me want McD now!!

DM I thought it might be his head burrowing down - he only went head down last week!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Move over here Wez. We love an American, you guys do customer services soooo much better than we do! :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

DM - Have a nice day!!


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Move over here Wez. We love an American, you guys do customer services soooo much better than we do! :rofl:

Southerns are known for our southern hospitality. I would love to move over one day. I would have to get used the culture. The only downside is you have crap ice cream over there. :cry:


----------



## MrsWez

On the positive side, my childbirth and infant care class is in 7 days!! :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve apparently they can get a lot deeper into the pelvis on subsequent pregnancies as I never had it this bad with H and he was head down quite early on. If I am walking (which I now have to do at the pace of a fecking snail) I get these mega pains like her head is actually hanging out..... is vile and creepy!!! I wouldn't mind but its bloody pointless having such a beautifully engaged baby when I'm not allowed a bloody vbac. :growlmad:

Re the birth, I have made a decision. Whatever the outcome of the consultant appointment, I am going to demand to be booked in for a caesarian. Yes I would LOVE a vbac. The fact that I cried with sheer joy when I was told I could have one was testement to that. However, there are too many questions now since nobody in my hospital can make a fecking decision. And frankly I would rather have a caesarian when a VBAC would have been ok, than go for a VBAC and rupture. That could kill both of us. I just can't take that chance, I have to think of Harry and also poor DH and what he went through last time. Also i have been batted from pillar to post with this. I want it to be MY decision and I want some control. 

I am also seriously considering moving hospitals. I have just been let down too many times by the Royal Surrey. They let me down when I had Harry and they have done nothing but piss me about this time. Saturday when I was first admitted I was left for 3 hours (with possibly broken waters at 31 weeks remember!) without them even so much as taking my blood pressure. When I went in having false contractions, they told me it was my SPD. i've had a baby before, I know what sodding contractions feel like! This time they have not given me a reason for the leak but have heavily implied that I must have pissed myself. Right cos that comes out of the vagina does it? 

Frimley Park is closer and quite frankly if it's good enough for Prince Edward and his wife to have their kids, I should imagine it will be fine for us. I need to seriously discuss with husband when he gets in later. The only thing stopping me is the fear of change but FFS when I had Harry they left me after teh csec for 24 hours without a wash or change of clothes. I was covered in blood from the inept anaesthetist who apparently couldn't cannulate a patient without it turning into a blood bath (leading M to shout at him WHAT THE F*** ARE YOU DOING?!) and nobody changed my catheter bag so I was lying in my own pee for hours. Not to mention that when I was 9cm dilated and had delivered a foot, the MWs were still telling me that I had hours to go yet and hadn't even bothered checking my cervix. I have lost all faith in them.


----------



## Aaisrie

DM don't know if I missed something about your VBAC... I thought you were having/allowed one this time? 

And yes I feel like I'm walking like John Wayne!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah so did i. then while i was in hospital (down having my scan) the consultant looked at my notes, announced that because of the incision i had last time a vbac wouldn't be safe, and booked me another appointment to come and see them in 2 weeks! So whoever it was I saw last time apparently got it dangerously wrong. However I am willing to put MONEY on me seeing someone completely different again and getting told something else. i've had enough. I want her out safely and I have no bloody confidence whatsoever in what any of these clowns are telling me. Frankly I would rather miss out on the chance than risk both of our lives and I am never going to get a definative answer and i just cant take the risk. I hope the consultant i saw last time that got my hopes up gets syphillis.


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL @ syphilis!! 

Sorry for being ******** but I thought a c-scar was the same on each person? Is there more than one way of doing it?? Maybe if you transfer to the other hospital you might feel more confident in their answer?


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, what an awful hospital experience. Did you try to complain to management? It's lucky you didn't end up with an infection last time considering that they didn't lift a finger to help you get cleaned up. I hope you manage to change places and that they treat you better, as they should. 

Wez, it's not fair to be passed up for a promotion. There has to be some loophole you can go after. That's discrimination, plain and simple. Our labor laws have to be better than this. 

Hann, I can't believe your MIL. She's got some nerve. Maybe she thought she would be treated as a hero for cleaning up the kitchen and now she's disappointed. You should offer to go to her place and screw up her cabinets too. But to give you the silent treatment is just childish. 

Curlew, glad you got wrist braces to help. You have definitely dealt with enough and deserve a break. 

Eve, hope you feel better. Have you talked to your MW? Can they suggest anything?

Mel, congrats on getting your dress. Hope you have a lovely time at the reception. 

Bb, you are not a fattie. How rude of your mom to call you that! Don't they understand we're hormonal and sensitive? It's not funny at all. As for whether we're having a second one, it's up in the air. I would like to, but my husband just wants one. He has a point that college is expensive, but either way, I don't think we'll be able to pay for it straight out depending on which one they pick. He was happy being an only child and I was too, but lately I have wondered what it would have been like to have had a brother or sister. Of course, after I go through labor I might change my mind about having another...who knows... Meanwhile, I'm holding on to my maternity clothes and baby gear just in case. 

It's another beautiful day and I am so tired. Our fire alarm batteries went dead and the darn thing started beeping at 4am. It took us forever to figure out how to disconnect the wires and remove the battery because there is a risk of electric shock. Sadly, I couldn't go back to bed immediately because I was starving, so I was up for over an hour watching the sunrise. Add to that having to pee every 2hrs and it was not the best sleep. My poor husband is still awfully sick and slept in the guest bedroom to avoid getting me sick. I think it's sweet of him, but I can't help but miss sharing a bed together. At least it's not the dead of winter, so I'm not freezing. He had our dog for company because the guest futon is low to the ground and the dog thinks it's okay to sleep there. They were curled in so nicely together.


----------



## Aaisrie

They'll probably just say it's a normal part of pregnancy!!!!


----------



## MrsWez

Aww, sounds like your DH had good company last night, BV. I'm going to fight this. I just need some facts and a game plan. Maybe find some info from those equality opportunity folks.


----------



## DragonMummy

Aaisrie said:


> LOL @ syphilis!!
> 
> Sorry for being ******** but I thought a c-scar was the same on each person? Is there more than one way of doing it?? Maybe if you transfer to the other hospital you might feel more confident in their answer?

there's 2 types of incision. There's the classical which is the old fashioned post mortem style slash right down the tummy, and there is the transverse which is the small incision along the pubic hair line. You cannot give birth vaginally after a classical incision as there is an enormous risk of rupture.

Originally I was told that they had done a classical incision in my uterus as he was half way out and was stuck. Fine. I had over 4 years to digest and deal with this. Then when I saw the 12 year old registrar person a few weeks ago she said actually no, I had a transverse incision, but they had made a 3cm vertical incision in my womb to get him out. Basically the scar on my womb is an upside down T. She spoke to the consultant and they both decided that there was no additional risk with this incision and pushed for the VBAC. Of course I was so excited I immediately agreed, although I have had all these nagging doubts as to why what they saw 4 years later in the same set of notes would provide such a different outcome. My MW said it was probably just advances in technique.

Now theyre saying no this isn't safe, you have to have a caesarian. But the consultant looking at my notes decided this while I was downstairs getting scanned. And now I have to wait for my appointment on the 19th. 

This is why I would very much like to move hospitals. I can't trust ANYONE there. Am going to book an appt for when I get back. Thing is its very late in the day now. She's going to be born in 6 weeks ffs!


----------



## Aaisrie

DM better being comfortable at a hospital for 6w than feeling anxious in one that you've been in the whole time. I wouldn't even both asking that hospital about it just get moved!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

32+2


----------



## DragonMummy

oh you are still alive then SK. good to know!

Eve I think that is what I am going to do. I don't trust them now. Nobody can make a fucking decision. I am going to speak to MW on Tuesday, explain to her and ask if I can actually referred to a proper consultant, not a lackey, at Frimley Park.


----------



## Aaisrie

Sounds like a definite plan!!! I mean my MW can be ditsy at times [but then I had the same one with Saraya so I'm comfortable with her] like her telling me I can't possibly have thalassemia because only black people get it - silly bat!! And my consultant [again the same one I had with Saraya] is going off on maternity leave at the end of this month!! But I love the hospital and had a great experience there with Saraya and they've been pretty good at getting my HG sorted... You definitely need to feel comfortable!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah, I mean I do like that I know it well and know where everything is, but I have given them enough bloody chances now! Enough is enough.


----------



## Blue_bear

Linds, you definately should find out about transferring. Sounds as thpugh you have made your mind up about it really? Cant say i blame you after all that shite!

Ive just got back from doing 'pony rides' for a load of posh kids. Was asked by the lady where i keep them and didnt really feel like i could say no. It was hard work and feel shattered now! All the posh mothers felt the need to comment how SMALL my bump is too.....sigh....
Having pizza for tea as it takes minimal effort to throw in the oven!

Baby J hasnt moved much at all today...i swear i am going to be very grey by the end of this pregnancy!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh FFS.... :rofl:

Have you tried eating something sweet or laying on your side for 15 minutes? Theyre my usual failsafes with Sophie


----------



## Blue_bear

I have felt him have hiccups and have had the odd kick so im not at panic stations yet, just typical after yesterdays episode.

Will be having some chocolate cake shortly so will see if that gets him moving!

Hope those off to wedding receptions this evening have a lovely time! :)


----------



## MrsWez

Cute bump, SK!!


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! It's been really busy on here today for a weekend! Lots to catch up on!

Wez - def find out what your rights are, it seems really wrong to pass you over fir the job when you are only out for 12 weeks! As DM says, in the uk we are out for ages so it's understandable how it could happen here. I get 6 months full pay, 3 months smp and 3 months zero plus acrrued holiday and bank holidays. I hope I don't have to return till 1st sept next year!! Luckily I got my promotion in jan this year so hopefully my job will be okay but who knows! Let us know how you get on!

DM - stick to the c section, you need to be safe and to be honest your hospital sounds pathetic! What have you done today? Been to the beach? 

BV - how is your husband feeling now? 

Mel - so glad your dress is perfect and can't wait to see the photos! Hope tonight is fun, you deserve a gun night out without heart burn and sickness!

BB - hope baby gets moving again, bet it's a growth spurt. I think mine goes a bit quieter when it grows! Keep us posted! 

Eve - how are you now? Is the pain still there? Maybe you should call the midwife just to check on you just in case. Hope you are okay :hugs: 

Okay I have probably missed something so I will have to read back in a bit (on iPhone which makes it hard to read) 

Thank you to all of your lovely messages and sympathy! They have made me laugh with the pushing down the stairs etc! Funny and if only!! The latest is that we think she is in a mood with greg's dad because he is cross with her for upsetting us and but hasn't spoken to her so he went out first this morning without her then she went out the moment he came back then all day they have barely spoken. I think I assumed it was a mood with me but actually maybe not, we just might be being ignored as a consequence of being nice to her husband! So the rest of the family came round and it was a lovely afternoon ( no gender baby announcements surprisingly from SIL either!) but as soon as they left I said I needed a lie down as my back is killing from rubbing round after our nephew and she went to her room. I slept for an hour and have been out since 6.15 and she is still in the bedroom apparently asleep but who knows. I think she'll just keep a low profile tonight then they are on a 9am train tomorrow so we don't have any time tomorrow with them. 
At the end of the day, regardless of whether she is in a mood with me or her husband she is staying as a guest here and should get over it! Just weird!! 
Bet hearing this you all breath a sigh of relief at how normal and nice your MIL are ha ha!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann my mother is a mental case so I am deserving of my reasonable mil! And I have stayed in bed today. I decided that I have to speculate to accumulate so I figure a whole day bed rest should help me get out for a bit tomorrow....


----------



## MrsWez

Hann, what a strange person. I am so lucky my MIL is "normal" unfortunately my Mom is really really weird. What can you do? Thanks for the encouragement regarding my job. So jealous of your maternity leave. 

BTW, Happy 30 weeks!!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Blue_bear said:


> Random question of the day for you all -
> Who is already thinking about having more children? When would you like to get pregnant again etc?
> No reason for asking, just curious how many of us will get preggers again :thumbup:

We would like to have our children at least in pairs (as in, close to age, within two years or less) so as soon as I got pregnant with this one, we were talking about when we should try for the next one. That's all I'm capable of thinking about though - we want four, but I can not plan more than this one and an idea of the next one yet! Guess it all depends on how I'm feeling when pregnancy number 2 comes around.


----------



## Aaisrie

Han I'm so glad they're leaving... the really bad pains had eased leaving a residual achiness behind so we went to the shops to get a couple of messages and I got Saraya a pair of pjs and now I'm home the severe pain has returned again :[ I'm literally sitting here moaning and groaning!! The only reason I know I'm not in labour is because my tummy is all soft and not contracting or else I'd swear that's what it was!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh I missed BB's question - I'm already broody for my next one! It took me 5mo to convince Chris to try for this one and 16mo trying so I'm hoping to start asap for the next!


----------



## Blue_bear

Ahhh so cool that there will be lots of little beach bumps! We too want at least one more, sooner rather than later as hubby is quite a few years older than me. 

I am trying to reserve judgement until ive had this one though!


----------



## Doodlepants

BB- We are still discussing if we want any more! We may have one more but we quite like the idea of having our 2 girls! I guess it's hard to tell how we'll feel in a year or so.

I have a morning of ironing and packing tomorrow- thankfully not too much as I've done some already. Holly's rather excited to say the least!- It's all she's talked about for the past week! It'll be nice to get away- I love being by the beach. I'm going to miss the pups though!
We got the new Harry Potter DVD today so I think I'm going to stick that on in a minute and put my feet up on my gym ball!


----------



## kelzyboo

:hugs: DM, the hospital haven't treated you very well, i'd see about a transfer if you'd feel safer and more comfortable, last thing you need now is stress over that. I think your right going for the elective section, at least you will be awake and in control rather than attempting a VBAC and having it go like Harry's did! This way you can be the first to hold Sophie and it won't be as stressful for DH either lol, shame you can't have a VBAC but at least you can get some control :flower:

:hugs: Eve, doesn't sound like your pains stopping anytime soon, hope you feel better and get some rest :flower:

MrsWez, i agree you should move over here!! Seriously, its awful what they're allowed to get away with, seems so unfair. Hope it doesn't stress you out and spoil the last few weeks for you :hugs:

Hann, glad there was no gender announcement!! Hope your MIL grows up very soon, she shouldn't be making you feel uncomfortable in your own house, you must have the patience of a saint, i would have had to say something by now, your stronger than i am lol


----------



## DragonMummy

Sigh.... leaking again....


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> Sigh.... leaking again....

Oh no! Is there a local hospital you can nip to? What a pain! Hope you're OK xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Have made an easy to inspect pad out of loo roll. Will keep an eye. Seems slightly sticky so am hoping its just a shite load of cm....


----------



## curlew

Hann - well done you on getting through this weekend. I can't believe someone could make you feel so uncomfortable in your own home when you haven't done anything wrong!

Eve - ouch re the cervix pain. Hope it gets abit better for you soon.

Mrs Wez - what a shame you dont have the same employment laws as we do here. You are being so unfairly treated:hugs:

DM - I think you have made a wise decision. Nothing is worth risking yours and Sophie's safety. I also think its a good idea to move hospital as they do not seem to have a clue what they are doing and as you have another option which is, as you say, good enough fo royalty, its worth transferring. Oh no re the leaking - keeping my fingers crossed its just CM - I had a bit of that today and wasn't too happy about it!

Doodles - have a great holiday.

BB - sorry to hear people are picking on you having a small bump. My Dh is even starting to comment mine is smaller than other peoples now!

Mel - have a great time out tonight. Looking forward to seeing the pics of your dress.

BV - hope your DH is feeling a bit better today. Sounds like he had a lovely cuddly dog for company last night. Have to say I love it when Dh sleeps downstairs at the weekends as he has had a couple of glasses of wine as I get so much room to move around lol.

sophie - your bump is lovely, Glad you are okay and congrats on being 32 weeks.

AFM - got a few more bits for my maternity bag so feel like I am getting somewhere. Will be ordering my cot and changing table tonight as we have decided on the mothercare one we liked. Should be able to delay collection for a couple of weeks so that gives DH a deadline for getting the baby's room ready :haha:


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Sigh.... leaking again....

OH NO!!! I hope it's just a scare and not fluids!! Is there a hospital near by you can go to?


----------



## kelzyboo

DM, hope its not serious x


----------



## DragonMummy

There's one in the next town. am going to keep an eye on it for now, see how it goes.


----------



## mummySS

Blue B, we are definitely wanting a second child but will probably stop there. Not sure if my body can take it three times but I def dont want an only child, so two it is! Paul and I are both from sets of two so there's no pressure for more!

Hann - I'm coming pretty late to the conversation but OMG! Hann your MIL really needs to grow up! And I would go kerazy if my mil rearranged my cupboards!

DM - don't panic re the leaking, Sounds like it could just be CM. 

Wez- really sorry about the crappy work situation. It's amazing what they can get away with with pregnant women. 

I'm on my phone so am completely forgetting everything else :dohh:

Will be online a bit later once I've had some dinner so hopefully catch up properly then. 

Xx


----------



## Hann12

DM - hope it's not serious but def get it checked out if it continues! 

Another update, we decided to go to the pub and she decided to stay in bed and sleep. When we got back she has now decided that she is ill and has apparently thrown up and feels faint. My husband has fallen for it and is all over her fussing over her. Me and my FIL are basically ignoring her because we know it's an act. She has now come out of the bedroom saying she wants to eat a panini!! I'm sorry but if you are sick you don't eat! She has obviously realised that her behaviour has been unacceptable so the only way of getting out of it is to get a sympathy vote. I'm so annoyed! 
Also if you were genuinely ill you wouldn't come out of the bedroom and sit in the living area right by a pregnant person would you?! Oh and she wasn't feeling ill at 3pm when shd ate the worlds largest chocolate cake! Arrgghhh!!


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, hope the leaking goes away. You shouldn't go back to that hospital or else you might murder someone. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend :)

My husband slept on and off for 16hrs and he seems a bit more human, barely. I guess he needed the extra sleep. I made us waffles for breakfast and then he mowed the lawn. Our yard was so overgrown that our neighbors actually did the backyard and my husband just had to deal with the front. I bought them a nice flower basket to say thank you. Now I'm starving and sadly it's raining, so we won't be able to grill outside. I've been craving hot dogs because when I went shopping I passed by a fundraising stand with hot dogs and they smelled so good. I know they're not healthy, but it's tough to resist. I bought the turkey ones, so hopefully, they should be okay.


----------



## BlueViolet

Oh, Hann, she sounds terrible and manipulative. You only have a few more hours to go. Hang in there! You should throw a party at 9am tomorrow to celebrate being free from house guests.


----------



## Hann12

BlueViolet said:


> Oh, Hann, she sounds terrible and manipulative. You only have a few more hours to go. Hang in there! You should throw a party at 9am tomorrow to celebrate being free from house guests.

Ha ha I might just do that! It is ridiculous, I am actually disgusted by her behaviour, can't even look at her!


----------



## Hann12

BV - oh hot dogs, yum! I'm glad that your husband is feeling a bit better, hopefully you will be able to have a good rest of the weekend :)


----------



## Clareabell

Hann - Your MIL sounds crazy, i dont know how you are putting up with it! what a silly woman.

Mummyss - Hope you are having a yummy dinner.

Wez - US mat laws really suck I am able to upto 52 weeks off on some form of pay. Its really unfair and i bet gives lots of families unnecessary stress at an already stressful time. 

Mel and Freckles- Hope you have fun at your wedding receptions. 

Doods - The packing will be worth it when you have the break. 

DM - FX you are ok you deserve a calm, restful and drama free break with your boys.

Curlew - Yay for sorting out some mat bag bits. 

Eve -Hope you are feeling better now sounds really painful. 

BV - Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight. 

BB - Hope little J picks up after the choc cake :)

AFM - I am exhausted, need to sleep!! had a busy day out shopping with my mother. As a result i now have cankles and hands and legs that resemble that of the michelin man. :(


----------



## mummySS

Urgh cankles... Something to look forward to! :winkwink: hope you can getting some rest tomorrow Claire!

BlueV ... Mmm... Hot dogs... Sluurrppp

Hannah - this woman does sound frikkin ridiculous! You have the patience of a saint...


----------



## DragonMummy

I have made several pads out of loo roll to check various samples and all have been slightly sticky so think it is just another excessive abundance of cm.... am not doing much tomorrow so am going to keep an eye and see where we are on monday.

BV I think Hann has taken my "serious risk of comitting murder" crown right now.... :rofl:

Hann HOW have you kept your neck wound in? I would not have managed....

Clare boo to cankles. Feet up, lots of rest, lots of water. Am going to buy a paddling pool when I get back to splash about in during the day. Should help! Dragon will be pleased too....


----------



## Hann12

Ding dong the MIL has gone! 

I didn't tell Greg my suspicions about her not actually being ill, I don't know if it will come up later but prob not, I think he knows really! 
I am now going to enjoy what I have left of the weekend! So I won't bore you with anymore bizarre stories and will get back to updates on babies etc rather than weird families! I appreciate all of your support and responses, without which I think I would have gone mad! Thank you all of you :)


----------



## curlew

Hann - glad your in laws have gone. Enjoy your Sunday and have a nice rest.

DM - hope everything was okay overnight.

clare - hopefully the cankles have gone down overnight and you are a bit better today.


----------



## kelzyboo

Yay Hann, glad your MIL has gone, maybe now you can enjoy your sunday in peace lol x

I'm just eating a bowl of frosties and watching Peppa pig while Abbie continues her current obsession, the argos catalogue!! 10 times a day she has to go through the baby section and tell me what toys our baby needs now and what he needs when he's 1, 2, 3, 4.......100!! Lol that and the outdoor doys she wants when our garden is bigger and she won't just look she has to explain it all to me and i have to help her choose, the same thing 10 times a day!! Its driving me nuts lol i don't even like argos xx


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies, just a quick one from me..

Hann, great that MIL has gone, hopefully you can have a nice relaxing day.

DM , hope the CM is stopping or at least not getting worse, great that DH is now an expert!!

Kelzy, Abbie sounds so cute, bless her, its great she is so excited about her new brother! 

We had a nice time last night, even though people i didnt know kept touching my bump! grrr!!!:growlmad:
Today though i woke up early with what feels like a hangover, (I didnt drink honest!) Taken some paracetamol and hoping my head wakes up a bit. 
We are cleaning the house at the mo so id better go carry on with it, will catch up with you all later xx


----------



## Aaisrie

WOOOOO Han she's gone... partay!!!

:cake::happydance::dance::rofl::yipee::headspin::drunk::tease::wohoo::wine::loopy::rain:


----------



## Blue_bear

My bestie has just had her baby girl, im so pleased for her :) She was booked for induction on Weds so im glad it didnt come to that for her!

Now to bug her for the gory details!


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats to your friend, BB!! Baby girls are so much fun.

YAY HANNAH!!! She's GONE!! :thumbup::dance::headspin::headspin::yipee: I agree with you about being "sick" I've been sick and food was the LAST thing on my mind. 

Happy Mother's Day to all the US moms!!

AFM, My DH is lucky to be alive!! He went through a series of aggervating the hell out of me last night and I want to kill him and throw his body in a ditch. I've been through enough BS this week and he's not helping. And to make it worse he tells me I'm being "cranky." I'll show you cranky, Asshat!! :growlmad:


----------



## BlueViolet

Clara, hope you feel better!

Hann, congrats! Yey for having your house back :happydance:

Wez, you are hilarious. Men don't get it. Hope you have a wonderful Mother's Day! :) 

Bb, congrats to your friend! :flower:

The day here couldn't be more beautiful for Mother's Day. It's sunny, but not too hot and the birds are chirping. I would love to take a day trip to Ithaca and do some outdoors stuff, but I don't know if my husband has it in him. Yesterday while I was shopping I found a great deal on patio furniture at Target, so I dragged him to the store to help me pick a set. I have to give him major props for leaving the house when he felt so lousy. But now we have a great patio set and we can eat outside. I also scored a 20% off coupon at Burlington and got a swing for the baby for a better price than Amazon. I love a good deal... :)

https://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price...ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1304861462&sr=1-1


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks BV, Love the swing. I really may kill him though.


----------



## Hann12

BV - great swing!!

Wez - hope your husband is behaving! They are like children sometimes! 

Thank you to all your lovely messages, I am having a lovely Sunday and Greg said he didn't believe any of the 'sickness' either even though she text him on the train home to say she was feeling faint! Lol probably because she was getting a telling off from the FIL!!


----------



## BlueViolet

So, Wez, I'm curious now...what was the fight about? It's none of my business, so you don't have to tell us. 

A downy woodpecker has found the feeder I put out. Yey! It's the little things in life :)


----------



## MrsWez

BV, Last night we went to my in laws, I told him I wanted to leave early as I had to be at work at 7am. He said fine. So at 8pm he and his in laws decide they want to go mini golfing. Joy. My feet are swollen, my back hurts and it's hot outside. I tell him I don't want to go and I have to be up early, so he says "Okay, you can stay and watch the baby." WTF?! She's a really easy baby so it's not hard but don't volunteer me for shit so you can go and play! They come back at 10pm (I have to be up at 5:30) and I'm exhausted by this point. 
And on the way home he starts playing Rap, which I hate. So I asked him to change it. He gives me an attitude about it and starts arguing, of course I argue back. I get home take a quick shower and get my things ready for work and he tells me I'm being cranky and keeps arguing. CRANKY?! Yes, you are the victim and I'm the mean moody pregnant woman!! 

Please tell me I'm not just hormonal and he is being a dick?


----------



## BlueViolet

Ouch, that stinks! I would have taken the car and left him behind to fend for himself. I would have been annoyed to be told I'm on babysitting duty when I didn't volunteer. I think you're perfectly reasonable. You needed your sleep. Hope your day is going better! :hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

Wez - I don't think you're being hormonal at all. I would have completely went off on my DH if he 1) didn't listen about going home early then 2) left me and saddled me with babysitting then 3) didn't want to be very nice afterwards when basically you did his family a nice favor! 

Besides that, Happy Mother's Day to all the US mom's and mom's to be (If I remember right, the British Mother's Day was back in March?) It's a gorgeous day here, DH and I are hoping to go fishing.


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez even without you being pregnant he is being a dick... I mean just having to get up for work at that time and him not respecting it is ridiculous. Eugh


----------



## BlueViolet

I don't know what's up with husbands lately...mine has been sick and so I've been trying to cut him some slack. He slept in today again and when he woke up I asked him what he was up for, if anything. He went into the office to chill on the computer for a while...Nearly 3hrs later he emerges from the office and I asked him again if he could muster doing anything at all. He says we can have his parents over for a barbeque. Don't get me wrong, I don't mind having them over, but it's about 1:30pm and I'm not ready at all...we don't have enough food, the house needs to be cleaned up, and frankly I don't feel like running around at the last minute to prepare for this. I had plenty of time yesterday and this morning if he would have said something sooner. GRRRRRRR... He sprung Easter dinner on me at the last minute too, so this time I'm standing my ground. I said "No"! I feel so bitchy right now...Oh, well. I can't win. :shrug:


----------



## Hann12

Wez - agreed, he was insensitive and didn't think how the late night would affect you and the baby for that matter! His family should have been more considerate too i think! Our DH's sometimes don't think about the fact that we are carrying precious loads and can't do everything we used to!! I hope he has been better today for you!

And happy mothers day to all you US and Canada girls! :)


----------



## MrsWez

He's normally so sweet and understanding. But the last couple days he's really been getting on my nerves. I'm hoping he snaps out of it quickly because I don't have the time or patience for this crap. It's 1:30 here and I'm going to take a well deserved nap.

BV, I would say no too.

Hann, I agree. The in laws should have stuck up for me. I'm exhausted! I worked 6 days last week and my only day off, I had an appointment in the morning and needed to clean up the house. His attitude isn't better today. He's trying to tell me when and how I should do the housework. I told him to "F*ck off and find something to do."


----------



## Hann12

BV I do not blame you! Especially as you had time to prepare and now don't!! It's funny that he would want a BBQ after feeling ill. Men are strange!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann12 said:


> BV I do not blame you! Especially as you had time to prepare and now don't!! It's funny that he would want a BBQ after feeling ill. Men are strange!

Yeah, I know...He said he'd rather stay home instead of going out to eat, so I suppose I understand that part. Plus, we just got the patio set and I think he wanted to show it off. I think there will be plenty of summer days for that. Meanwhile, we'll be grilling alone tonight and just stopping by the in-laws to drop off my MIL's present. I bought her some hanging plants that she likes and made her chocolate cupcakes with buttercream frosting and chocolate sprinkles.


----------



## Blue_bear

Big hugs to those whose hubbys need a brain transplant, mine seems on strangely good behaviour compared to normal!

I found out earlier that my friend had a 35hour labour!! I am yet to find out the details, just got snipets from her sister. 

Just sat and devoured a roast beef dinner, havent had a roast in ages. It was delish :). I was naughty and had the beef rare too.....so good....


----------



## MrsWez

Sounds yummy, BB. 35 hours?! Is that normal?!


----------



## BlueViolet

35hrs? WOW! I hope that doesn't happen to us. I'm glad she made it!


----------



## Aaisrie

No Wez - normal first time is 12-18 hrs. I was in labour for 14.5 with Saraya and with this being my 2nd it should be faster


----------



## Blue_bear

Im pretty sure 35 hours is not normal at all, like i say i will have to get the finer details from her when she feels human again!


----------



## mummymarsh

hi everyone - just to let you know.... me and steve are NTNP again.. and im writing it in a journal (linked on my signiture) 

i dont know if you all still browse other threads and forums- but there if you are interesed in reading... (no one is interested so far :haha:) 

how i everyone?? just gonna flick back a few pages and see whats been happening...... 

xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies been catching up on all the posts. 

Wez, you havent been out of order at all, your OH sounds like hes been very inconsiderate and childish both of which you could do without!

BV, Yours has a classic male trait... lack of thought. 

B Bear yum for the roast, we just had steak pies and new potatos, im so looking forward to the day i feel myself again and enjoy cooking..:wacko:

Eve, glad you said that... my friend had a little girl 10 weeks ago and was in labour 42 hours.... owch!!

Well ive felt pretty rubbish all day, exausted with a constant headache. Heped out with cleaning the house until lunch then i collapsed on the sofa and fell asleep for a bit. Poor OH has done the majority on his own, that partly being because he wont let me hoover, iron, clean bathrooms or anything that involves lifting so i basically went round with a duster and cleaned the kitchen. Its a bit of a feat to clean this house at the best of times as its 3 story with 2 full bathrooms , an en suite shower room and a downstairs cloakroom. i can honestly say that while i can completly relate to clueless other half, mine is and has been an absolute superstar throughout this pregnancy and i dont know what id have done without him! x


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive got my ante-natal class tomorrow and my hubby will be buried under the patio if he embarrasses me! Lol. 

Eve - 14.5hrs definately sounds more reasonable!

Mel - I know what you mean about the housework. Thankfully my hubby too knows he has to help out with this. I had to do a quick clean round before my mum got here this afternoon but it wasnt too bad. 

Mummymarsh - Im off to have a quick stalk now......:)


----------



## DragonMummy

BB - 35 hours? Jeez... Although generally its only the last few hours that is difficult, the lead up to it is more like a period coming on. So she could have had 30 hours of mild contractions then 5 hours of established labour and pushing. Most women do talk up their labours but it won't have been 35 hours of screaming and panting!! 

Wez - i'd have effing killed my dh if he'd done that to me.... don't blame you

SB - yep we did our mummy's day on 3rd April (although it is usually in March)

BV - love the swing, really cute. There was something else i was going to say but its gone

Hann - feeling faint on the train? bollocks. she just knows full well she behaved like a spoilt child and is trying to pad out the sickness story. from a grown woman it is really quite embarrassing. if it makes you feel any better, my mother threw one of those paddys. at the hospital. when i had just had Harry. She was upset that nobody had called her but my labour was going really slowly so we had no updates, then suddenly it went bloody mad and i was in theatre. my dad and stepmum were worried tehy had not heard from me so they came up the hospital and arrived to find M sitting in a corridor looking bewildered, holding a newborn Dragon. We tried to call mum but she had got bored of waiting and went out for dinner. when she finally came up she got all conspiracy theory on us and thought we had invited dad up and not her and refused to speak to martin and just cried lots. not a thought to the fact that DH had just spent half an hour in a corridor alone thinking his wife and baby were going to die! some people think they are the centre of the bloody universe....


----------



## Hann12

Linds that's an unbelievable story! Thank god the MIL is 4 hours drive away or I swear she would just show up at the labour! Oh and thankfully Greg realised that she was trying to go back home with our spare key so captured that before she left otherwise I bet she would have just kept hold of it and used it next time without asking! I am glad Greg gets how ridiculous she was acting, even he she has shot herself in the foot. Oh and she normally sends me a text to say thank you for staying and she hasn't sent one, just sent one to Greg. Just rude! 

All the labour talk is alarming! Someone has posted a quiz on 3rd tri to predict your labour, obv it's total rubbish but quite fun to do! 

Hope everyones OH are behaving now! 
Mel - you sound like you have a good one! Mine has been amazing since our chat last Monday. 

Seeing consultant tomorrow for a check up, will report back anything interesting! 

So random question for second time mummys; do you start getting contractions then just before the actual active labour your waters break or does your waters break then you have contractions? I have no idea of the order of events!! Thanks!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann seriously don't panic. I am the least naturally inclined person EVER. On my birth plan with Harry, under the pain relief section it just had.

I will try water, but if it's hurting

EPIDURAL

In huge red letters! 

But it was the best day of my life. Not just being handed my son for the first time (in a post anaesthetic stupor) but the labour itself. It was just me and Martin for most of it. He was timing and writing down my contractions (i still have the list tucked away in Harry's special tin) and we just really bonded that day. I went into labour at 0930, H was born at 1830 and i didn't even ask for gas and air til 1630. And I wasn't being a hero, it was just really manageable. Yeah the last bit isn't great but by that point you'll have gone a bit mental anyway. We all do. But it really is the most incredible experience you will ever have and I really urge you all not to panic as I think too much emphasis is put on the fact that labour hurts when most of it is fine and really quite magical. Even when you have a whole chorus line of people in scrubs lining up by your feet with a ginormous maglite....


----------



## kelzyboo

Is that 35 hours from first twinge or active labour? Must be first twinge, going off that mine was 48 hours but going for active labour only 13.5, hopfully shorter this time!

Mel, glad your OH did most of the cleaning, you should be taking it easy, he sounds fab! x

:hugs: for anyone with non understanding OH's, feel lucky not to have one most of the time, at least when nobody does anything for me its because there is no-one not because their an a-hole (which mine was obviously lol) Glad most of you have understanding, helpful ones most of the time :flower:

Thankfully Abbie's gone up to bed which means i'm free from the bloody argos catalogue, i swear if i see one more baby toy or paddling pool i'll scream :wacko:
Been very sore today and i haven't done anything lol must be because i'm getting bigger by the day, i don't hold out much hope of feeling any better now until he arrives! I have my consultant next week so i'm going to ask/beg them to give me an induction date, so far they've been back and forward and are still not sure if its going to be induction or section but i'm asking for induction, i know they can do it anytime after 37 weeks so i'm going to see how soon they will do it for me, asap i hope!! I'm going to try to avoid a section if i can, if thats what they advise then i will but i guess they'd be happier to induce too since its less risky so i'm hoping i have a date set very soon :thumbup:

I see the midwife tomorrow, first time i've seen one lol only because the hospital won't give me a MATB1, the consultant told me to get one from reception and the snotty cow said they don't do them there i'll have to see my midwife!! I don't have a midwife you silly cow! Anyway i've made an appointment with my community midwife just to get that signed, hopefully the protein will be gone and my BP will be fine! Not sure if i'm going to let her check baby's position or not yet, depends how i feel, i know it sounds bad but i will be scanned next week anyway and sometimes its hard to get on/off the bed to be checked so depending how painful it is tomorrow i may not, he's checked constantly anyway and i didn't really need to see her other than for the form! 

Bathtime when Abbie's settled then a nice early night for me, hope everyones had a good day xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh and re order of events, anything goes. Some people have slow contractions for days, others go straight into active labour, waters can break at any time. There is no predicting any of it.

For me, my waters broke (huge gusher, woken by a soft popping noise then just a fecking torrent of water all over my bed) at 0930 then within 15 minutes I was getting 20 second period cramps every 10-12 minutes. By midday they were lasting about a minute but still only every 5 minutes. When I asked for gas and air at 1630 they were about 1-2 minutes apart and by 1800 I was fully dilated and pushing. Then I got taken to theatre for the caesarian! :rofl:

Thats why I get so bewildered by all of this cm as it is coming in little gushes and everything was SOOO textbook with H that I just don't know that I will spot it if i go into labour any other way!


----------



## DragonMummy

Kel Harry loves a bit of argos catalogue action too :dohh:


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol thank god its not just Abbie, she wants something from every page!

Re labour, i was in slow labour for 2 days, i only went in because it was time for my injection (your not allowed to do it if in labour) and they demanded i go in lol I went in at 6pm on the friday and she was born at 8.19am saturday morning! They put me on a drip and broke my waters at 2am (still gutted my waters didn't go in the middle of tescos lol), wasn't dilating properly but when my water went the contractions got stronger! According to my mum/labour partner i coped very well and i'm a big wimp lol the worst bit is the pushing but that doesn't last very long, the contractions are manageable (sp?). I thought i'd panic since i was only 18 and had no idea what was coming but i didn't!

I wouldn't worry, it is painful but you can cope with it and if not theres always pain relief lol I think you'll be fine Hann if you just go with it, it doesn't always go in order, my waters didn't break on their own but loads do x


----------



## DragonMummy

Only 18? How old are you now Kelz? You seem a lot older (in the complementary sense, not the holy crap look at your wrinkles sense :rofl:)


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> Kel Harry loves a bit of argos catalogue action too :dohh:

Aww little Abbie and Harry dragon are a match made in heaven! LOL :wedding:


Just crashed out for a few hours following day long NCT antenatal class, which was great but knackering in the heat! Incidentally we learnt that 18% of women's waters break before contractions start, and it mainly happens towards the 2nd stage of labour (before you have the urge to push).


----------



## kelzyboo

:haha: Yeah i'm 24 now, i turned 19 the month after she was born, i'll be 25 in september! I shall take it as a compliment, my wrinkles can't be that bad yet (i hope lol) although i am going grey :cry: x

Curious, how old did you think i was? May wish i hadn't asked that lol


----------



## DragonMummy

Dunno... late 20's I guess? Unless someone is noticably younger or older than me in their manner I assume everyone is my age. Which regrettably for you is 31!!! You are very level headed for 24. 


Should I pat you on the head as well? :rofl:


Ah Simmy - was the class fun? A day seems bloody hard going mind you....


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol thankyou, deffinately a compliment. No need to pat me on the head lol

Grrr i fancy a bath but i'm scared i won't be able to get out again lol I tend to stick to the shower since its easier on my pelvis but its not the same really is it lol Ah well going to try anyway, if i don't post for a few days its because i'm still in there! x


----------



## DragonMummy

i have that problem. is ok here as the bath is quite small but at home ours is huge and i keep nearly drowning....


----------



## mummySS

Thanks DM - NCT class was really good actually, i didn't find the teacher as irritating as last time, lol. Got a practice massage off paul too :)

How's Cornwall? Sounds like you're having a lovely time. 

Kelz I agree - initially thought you were slightly older too, only because you come across so grounded! Hope you manage to make it out of the bath, we'll worry if you're not on here tomorrow!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi all,

only a quick one from me- I've mainly been lurking as I'm in a horrid mood lately thanks to my mother :/ -there seems to be a theme on here lately lol! I won't go into it all and bore you, she's basically just being herself which means being as nasty to me/about me as possible. We have wanted to cut her out for a long time but can't really because of my dad and brother so I won't keep on, but that's why I'm not on a great deal lately! I don't like to spread my bad mood lol!

Hope you're having a nice holiday DM! Is the weather nice there?

Sorry everyone seems to be having a crap time lately, hopefully things'll pick up!

I think I've finally got to the impatient stage now and just want to meet my baby! Not long to go now!- I think we should start taking bets on who'll be first!
I'm going to go with DM or Anna :)


----------



## mummySS

Quick question for everyone - how much is your baby moving?? 

Mine has been wriggling, kicking and squirming ALL DAY. It's been exhausting! It normally moves quite a lot but today it literally hasn't stopped. It's so intense I can't concentrate on anything. Surely the thing needs to rest at some point?!


----------



## mummySS

Sorry to hear that Doods, what is it with mothers and MILs this week! You should feel free to moan by the way, we're here to listen :hugs:

I agree - DM or Anna the first to pop! Possibly you Doods as your due date is one of the earlier ones?


----------



## Doodlepants

Holly was late, I think this one will be too! I'm hoping I won't go too late though! I wouldn't put your money on me!
x


----------



## kelzyboo

Yay, i made it out of the bath without the aid of the fire service and a large wince (sp?)

MummySS, mines been a lot more active recently too, yesterday he was quiet but the past few days before he never stopped, hes moved a lot today aswell! Maybe they're making the most of the space while they still have a bit left?

Doodles, my money's on DM or Anna too, i know i'll be earlier than my date but i seriously doubt he'll decide to make an appearance himself, i'll need the induction lol which puts me behind a few people still! Although you never know, any of us can go anytime, we may be in for a few shocks along the way lol xx


----------



## MrsPOP

Ive really neglected this thread, cant even remember last time I posted! Ah well, I have to start my mat leave this week due to having a bit of a crud time so I will not be so remiss. Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

mummySS said:


> Quick question for everyone - how much is your baby moving??
> 
> Mine has been wriggling, kicking and squirming ALL DAY. It's been exhausting! It normally moves quite a lot but today it literally hasn't stopped. It's so intense I can't concentrate on anything. Surely the thing needs to rest at some point?!

Katie moves so very much. There's never a full hour where she's not wiggling about. And when she has hiccups, she goes nuts because she hates them (almost as much as she hates ultrasounds!)

At the moment, she's trying to make me not type because she's kicking my wrist away from my belly and the computer keys! I have no idea when this little girl sleeps, honestly.


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies, sorry havent posted much either, work has been insane.
Congrats MrsPop on going on mat leave :thumbup: yikes I officially start mat leave the day after I am due :rofl:
I have the same due date as DM and Anna, and my baby is measuring 5 days ahead but its my first so maybe I will be late. I am betting on DM for being first.

Doodles- sorry you are having a tough week with your mom, I agree I kind of lurk too if I am feeling off. sending you :hugs:

Mummy- my LO is a little monkey too, she was up ALL day yesterday, I dont even think she slept at all but I think she might have slept a bit when I did last night. She is crazy active. I think we feel them so much more now as they are over 4 pounds!!

Sugarbeth- how is the pregnancy going? how are you feeling? I cant remember if you are working right now or just getting ready for baby

hello to all the other lovely ladies


----------



## SugarBeth

Hope everyone's day is going well! It was lovely weather here!

We got back from fishing about an hour ago, we were there for over 6 hours and the baby actually behaved really well (I was cramping a lot in the morning and she was making it worse by all her kicking, but she calmed down once we got to the lake and shortly after, so did the cramps). I caught quite a few fish, trout, bass and sunnies, which was a lot of fun. We also brought our dog Sophie along, and she had a good time sitting among the rocks watching us reel in fish.

Here's a few pictures from the day:


https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/018-2.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/100.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/051.jpg




Britt11 said:


> Sugarbeth- how is the pregnancy going? how are you feeling? I cant remember if you are working right now or just getting ready for baby

 Pregnancy is going quite well now (or at least the best it can go with all the third trimester symptoms dragging me down. :haha:) Not working here, just getting ready for baby (can't believe she'll be here in about 7 and 1/2 weeks!)


----------



## MrsWez

thanks for the encouragement ladies. I told him he better knock it off or he's sleeping on the couch. That seemed to work as he apologized and is now on his best behavior. 
And it's good to know 30+ hours of labor isn't normal. I'm going to get pain relief for sure. I'm a wuss.

mummyss, Jonathan moves a lot. he's quiet mid morning until the afternoon and late at night but active any other time.

Good luck on NTNP, mummy marsh. I have my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## gw76

My littl'un's movement has calmed down a bit - she is always busy when I am trying desperately to get back to sleep after my 3rd or 4th visit to the bathroom during the middle of the night!

As for labour - my doctor always says there is nothing "normal" in pregnancies as they are all so different...

With my first, I wasn't even aware that labour had started - I had back pain, but just put it down to being 37 weeks pregnant! I had an appointment at the hospital (blood pressure was high and I had protein in my urine), when I got there I was 3cm dilated  They broke my waters (because of my heart condition - they wanted to get the baby out while there was a cardiologist at the hospital) at 11:30 am. I headed into the labour and delivery room...walked around a bit, went in the tub, threw up a couple of times, got the epidural at 3:00pm and was ready to start pushing at 3:30pm when they checked me...I started pushing - 5 or 6 times - and my little guy was born at 3:42pm!

I can only hope that this one arrives as quickly as the first!

i think that everyone is different and as long as you are open minded to : walking around, going in the tub, using the birthing ball, accepting that you might need help, the epidural does not make you a wuss or a wimp, and that anything can happen - your plan might not go the way you want it to, I think accepting that, makes the stress of the labour situation so much easier...

We'll all get there in the end


----------



## Blue_bear

Up and wide awake way too early this morning, all thanks to my pelvis again. Had awful shooting pains in my hips which stopped me getting back to sleep....

Oh well, at least i am up and about. Ready and raring for my ante-natal class, lol!


----------



## kelzyboo

BB, i'm the same. Didn't sleep a wink last night it hurt so much i just couldn't get into a comfy position, it was hell! Hope you feel a bit better soon, i am grumpy now since i didn't sleep lol My pelvis is agony, i can hardly sit down nevermind anything else, i look like a penguin when i walk and i want to cry....can i fast forward a few weeks? x

I'm watching Abbie eat her breakfast, trying not to wee myself laughing since she's eating crumpets with a fork!! Ha ha she does make me laugh, she doesn't want to get butter on her hands so shes using a fork, i think its cute and quirky a bit borderline crazy though lol Usually shes fine with them, don't know what her problem is today but i won't complain, at least shes eating them!

Going to have an hour on the sofa when shes gone to school before i see the midwife later, have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Clareabell

Morning all have a major case of CBA today. Im suppose to be in the office in twently minutes and im still just lounging around on the sofa. 

All this talk about labour frightens me. I stood in the babies bedroom nursery and had a moment of realisation that I was actually going to be a mother to a little girl in a matter of weeks :) all this time there I was thinking it was just fun buying cute outfits and decorating rooms. 

Im excited about meeting her but labour is starting to frighten me but at the same time im looking forward to it too. 

Kelz and DM - My youngest step son loves a bit of Argos catalogue action too. At christmas and birthdays lists are formed by cutting out the pictures of the toys and sticking. Strangely i can vaguely recall loving it to when I was young. 

Mummy - Good to hear that you enjoyed your NCT classes. I went to one of my antenatals and it was so shite that i never bothered going back for the next. I think the cut backs in the south have really effected the services we now receive. 

Mummymarsh - Good luck with NTNP I have my fingers crossed for you :)

Wez - Your hubby's behaviour sounds like classic "being a dick syndrome" to me. Unfrotunately all men are suseptiable to it, mine was an arse hole last week but i shamed him in front of my parents (who he loves and wants in the event of a divorce) and he has been overly nice for a whole week which i borderline record breaking :)

BV - Glad you said no! I dont know what men think sometimes!

MrsPops - Good to see you back and yay for mat leave. I have 3 weeks left now, cant come soon enough. 

GW - Your labour experience sounds positive and gives me hope apart from the throwing up part. I hate throwing up so much, why does it happen in labour?? 

Hann - Glad you survived the in laws. Your MIL should be ashamed, what an attention seeker. 

Well i better get off my bum and go tend the people of Sussex and see what weird and wonderful disasters have occured over the weekend. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol the argos obsession must be a kid thing then clareabel, i didn't love it as a kid but thats because i don't like gifts lol i know my sister spent hours listing what she wanted from it at christmas though! Tempted to throw my catalogue in the bin lol shes driving me nuts with it but i won't, i'd be in major trouble! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. On my phone so only a quicky. Is our second wedding anniversary today so we're heading to lands end for the day. Weather beautiful, Dragon behaving, Sophie still gestating. All good! Love to all x


----------



## kelzyboo

Happy Anniversary, have a lovely day x


----------



## Clareabell

Sophie still gestating made me laugh. Have a great day in my best american accent.

Hope you mange to have a nap this morning Kelz.


----------



## amand_a

Happy anniversary DM, you do have a way with words.

We had our 3rd wedding anniversary last week, long story short DH was an arse so havnt bothered to bring it up.

Wow Kelzy I am a little stunned that we are the same age, I thought you were a bit older too. It must have been tough first time round. I was 23 when pregnant with DD and still copped all the dirty looks form people. Our birthdays are quite close too I will be 25 in August. Not a milestone that I am looking forward too.

As for baby movement, this one is very lazy compared to DD. I do feel for those of you with super active bumps, I remember feeling like I had permanently bruised ribs.

AFM nothing exciting toady, vacuumed and mopped which have left me in agony :( tried to start sorting the babys room, but with DDs help its more of a mess than ever. I did manage to clean out the bottle cupboard and get rid of all DD's old stuff. now just sitting and relaxing, making the most of being finished with uni for a few weeks.

Well I'm off to bed, I hope you all have a lovely day!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Morining Ladies...

Well im off sick from work..The reason? Sickness/headaches and pure exaustion. OH has put his foot down this week so here i am:wacko: I have only just got out of bed. Baby has been hanging out in the right side of my tummy headbutting my foo foo and my right side is really hard and sore at the mo. I cant sit on the floor any more or sit forward in a chair as i think he/she gets the hump if they get slightly squashed!

B Bear, sorry to hear you woke up in pain, hope your anti natel class goes well x

Kelzy, hope you had a nice sofa chill out and the MW appointment goes welll.x

DM, Happy aniversary, have a great day x

Amanda, nice to hear from you, i think its funny you go to bed while the rest of us are up, have a nice sleep x

Clare, hope work goes well for you today, i cant wait for mty mat leave either! As for the realisation part, im getting like that too,its crazy to think in a matter of weeks we will all be mummies! I watched that Natalie Cassidy programme yesterday where they follow her during her pregnnancy and when she gave birth and was talking about the love for her daughter etc i was bawling! Im not too worried about labour...YET. Im just looking at it as a means to an end, that i have to go through it in order to meet my baby and i cant get out of it! That may change in a few weeks! I cant wait for our birth stories to start trickling in!

GW, Hope my labour goes as quickly as your 1st did!

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone!

Simmy - glad that the NCT have been going well! I'm looking forward to mine though suspect they'll not tell me much new stuff. I want to meet others in my position though!
Also thanks for the info on waters breaking!

Doodle - sorry that you've had a tough time lately. Don't feel bad about posting though if you want to share. I've bored everyone to tears with my ranting over the weekend but it is quite thereupeutic and calms you down (if you are anything like me!!). Hope it gets better though. 

Mrs Pop - yippee for the start of mat leave, congratulations!

Britt - you are leaving your mat leave late - that is brave!! I can understand though, assuming you are trying to maximise your time with your LO. I hope she/he doesn't come early :)

Nice photos SB!

Mrs Wez - well done on kicking your husband into action and getting him to understand he has been in the wrong. I hope he behaves now :)

GW - I liked your labour story, I hope I'm that lucky with the initial pains!

BB and Kelzy - sounds like we all had an awful night sleep with pelvic/back pain. I also had bad dreams about being kidnapped too which was weird. Hope yours improves as the day goes on!

Clare - hope works not too bad. I am in the same mindset, I can't be bothered. Its such a nice day outside and I am working from home now as I had my hospital appointment this morning but have very little motivation! I know what you mean about scary feelings though! Its weird thinking that in less than 10 weeks we will be responsible for someone else for the rest of our lives!!

DM - congratulations on wedding anniversary two! Enjoy your day and the sunshine!

amanda - its funny to think you are at your evening! I hope you are okay! With the age thing I always just assume everyone is around my age (30) so its funny finding out what everyone is. 

Mel - Can't believe you are ill again! You have the worst luck with sickness! I'm glad you have the day off. I hope a bit of rest makes you feel better, what a nightmare. Though no work is obviously very appealing!

AFM - had my consultant appointment this morning, apparently measuring 29 weeks, so one week behind. She gave me an unexpected scan because she couldn't work out the position of the baby, it is now head almost down, but then its back is on my right side and legs running across my stomach and back down the left side. In general a weird position! 
She also said that the placenta is still low! She said that she doesn't think it will move now, only a minimal chance so I need to prepare myself for a c section at 39 weeks. I still think it could all change though. I have my scan in 5.5 weeks so will know for sure then. Other than that all good!
I decided to work from home for the rest of the day which is a bit nicer than hiking it into the office. I have 3 meetings but apart from that its quite quiet. 

Hope everyone has a nice day :)


----------



## melissasbump

Hann your baby sounds like a contorchinist!!x


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann12 said:


> Linds that's an unbelievable story! Thank god the MIL is 4 hours drive away or I swear she would just show up at the labour! Oh and thankfully Greg realised that she was trying to go back home with our spare key so captured that before she left otherwise I bet she would have just kept hold of it and used it next time without asking! I am glad Greg gets how ridiculous she was acting, even he she has shot herself in the foot. Oh and she normally sends me a text to say thank you for staying and she hasn't sent one, just sent one to Greg. Just rude!
> 
> All the labour talk is alarming! Someone has posted a quiz on 3rd tri to predict your labour, obv it's total rubbish but quite fun to do!
> 
> Hope everyones OH are behaving now!
> Mel - you sound like you have a good one! Mine has been amazing since our chat last Monday.
> 
> Seeing consultant tomorrow for a check up, will report back anything interesting!
> 
> So random question for second time mummys; do you start getting contractions then just before the actual active labour your waters break or does your waters break then you have contractions? I have no idea of the order of events!! Thanks!

I haven't even bothered to re-read this but I wrote it when I got out of hospital so I could remember what it was like but this was my birth story with Saraya.. I've spoilered it because it's quite long!!!


Spoiler
First off I had decided years ago I wanted a water birth and always said I would if I was able. I wanted minimal pain relief as I wanted to be able to experience and remember the event, rather than being really out of it with some of the medications that are available.

I was due 2nd/5th March 2009, they always give you so many due dates it's ridiculous. I was told to come down to the hospital on the 5th as I had lost my mucus plug (this stops infection getting inside the cervix) and had been staining since the 2nd and been quite wet and they wanted to check my membranes hadn't ruptured. The midwife checked and they were still in tact but I was having some staining and very watery discharge. She offered me a stretch and sweep (they run their finger round the inside of the cervix to detach the membranes from the wall) as I was full term. The sweep can only be done if the cervix is "favourable" meaning you have to have dilated at least a little for them to be able to put their finger in to be able to sweep. I had the sweep and she told me I was 1cm dilated but 2cm long. The length of the cervix neck was too long, it needs to be paper thin before you can go into labour. The following day, Friday 6th March 2009, I was due to see my consultant for my term appointment so as they can give you an induction date and do their usual antenatal checks. All the checks were fine and I was given 23rd March 2009 as my induction date. It was quite far away as the maternity unit there is very new and therefore extremely popular so they were really booked up with inductions. Again I was offered a sweep, which I gladly took, and was 2cm dilated and 1cm long. After both my sweeps I had cramps and some bleeding which is normal. After my consultant appointment I started getting contractions which lasted for about 3 or 4 hrs before easing.

I started getting contractions at about 3pm Saturday 7th March 2009, and they felt extremely similar to the ones I had the day previously. I ignored them for a number of hours before starting to time them but I was just waiting for them to ease as they had done the day before. At about 5pm I started thinking perhaps they wouldn't ease because they were becoming more intense but I was afraid to move to time them in case they stopped!! Patricia and I started timing them, she rubbed my back while I contracted and then we walked up and down the hallway in between. When Chris got home they were getting more painful where I was unable to speak during them, we phoned the hospital who said I could come in anytime I needed but I wanted to stay at home as long as possible - I don't like hospitals or fuss. Lorraine, the midwife I had spoken to said I could have a bath to ease the pain. As I intended on having a water birth anyway I decided to do this, even though I knew that getting into water before being 5cm dilated can really slow the first stage of labour down. I got into the bath and stayed there until about 8:30 when I decided to go to the hospital as we didn't know how dilated I was or whether my membranes had ruptured because I was in the bath.

We arrived at the hospital at 9pm and when I was checked I was only 3cm dilated... I was extremely upset at this as I had been contracting for 6 hrs at this point. I was taken to Home from Home which is a section of the maternity where the birth pools are, it's made to feel like home in that the hospital equipment is in cupboards and hidden behind walls to make it less sterile. They even have cameras in the room if you wish for the midwife to monitor you that way rather than in the room. I tried the entonox (gas and air) but as I had been labouring for 6 hrs I was already tired and it made me extremely drowsy, that wasn't a problem in itself only that it made me want to lie on my back or side to fall asleep but that made my contractions extremely painful. I only used it for about 3 contractions. I had only planned to use the pool and entonox as my relief so this left me with just the pool. The midwife suggested the pool instead so I used it. I stayed in the pool until midnight when she wanted to examine me to see how dilated I was as I was starting to feel the urge to push. I got out and she found my membranes were still in tact and that I was only 3 1/2cm dilated. She suggested I have some other pain relief as I was so exhausted (labouring 9 hrs at this point) and although I was coping with the pain being that tired means you can sometimes be unable to push when the time comes which can result in a section or forceps for the baby. She recommended an omnipom injection which can only be given to first time mums (it is meant to last 4 hrs and as a subsequent labour goes much fast it can cause problems). It's an opiate and doesn't take the pain away just takes the edge off it and makes you drowsy and as sleep was all I really needed it seemed like the perfect option for me. It definitely didn't stop the pain of the contractions it only took the slightest edge off (which isn't much I can tell you!!) but it did make me drowsy enough that I was sleeping between contractions. It is given with an anti-sickness in it as it can cause nausea. It takes about 20 mins to kick in and I was sick once about 10 mins after the injection but didn't feel ill after that. Although it was supposed to last for 4 hrs I only got 2 hrs out of it - it affects everyone differently so they can't say for sure how long it will last or if it will even work. After the 2 hrs I was getting incredibly sore again so the midwife (Betty) came back to check how dilated I was, fortunately I had gone to 9cm!!! My membranes were still in tact so she manually ruptured them using what looks like a long crochet hook! Having your waters break is actually a really nice feeling, warm gushing!! As I was now at 9cm and the omnipom had worn off I was allowed to get back into the pool.

I was really feeling the urge to push and had started pushing while still on the bed. When I got into the pool I went at it hammer and tong! You have absolutely NO control at this point, your body just takes over. The pushing part is definitely less painful than the contractions. It is uncomfortable when you aren't pushing but your body does the pushing all itself, you couldn't stop yourself if you tried. Although I was in the pool 3hrs pushing, I only remember it as about 10 minutes! I could feel the head as it came closer to crowning, like I was about to be split in two. I was pushing through my bum which I know is the correct way to know if you are baring down but I don't think anyone needs to be told how to stand, breathe or work through the pushing because it comes so naturally without having to even think. The head crowning is the worst bit but it happens so quickly it's not long and drawn out like the pain of the contractions, it's more like getting cut very quickly it's over before you can realise it was sore. Just after the head crowned Betty (who couldn't see as I was on my knees with my bum down) told me I would feel the worst pain in a minute as the head crowned but it would be over fast and then it was downhill!! At this point I thought I had gone crazy as I was sure I had just felt the head come out!! I thought if I'm about to feel the worst pain, what the hell was that?! I reached down between my legs and felt her head and told Betty "But her head is here already!". Betty was shocked and she rushed round behind me to have a look! Sure enough her head was out so Betty put on her long gloves and held her head so I could deliver the rest of her. A couple more pushes and she was out and Betty got me to turn over and sit so she could place her on my chest. Chris was able to cut the cord and I stayed in the pool for the 3rd stage of labour which is delivering the placenta. Betty checked the placenta which was really healthy and then took our beautiful daughter Saraya Blaise Alexa Boyce to weigh and measure her. Betty also checked me to see if I had torn, the pool is supposed to reduce the amount of tearing as it allows the skin to stretch more easily - this was the case for me as I only have a few labia grazes but no tearing at all.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Eve - what an amazing story!


----------



## Aaisrie

Han I hope it made sense considering I wrote it 2 yrs ago and haven't read it since LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and on that note I recommend forcing yourself to sit down and write your birth story ASAP or you will forget stuff!!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Great story Eve, very detailed! xx


----------



## MrsPOP

Thats a really lovely birth story Eve :flower:


----------



## mummySS

Yes great story Eve - thanks for sharing! I would love to have a water birth, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to be wanting an epidural so it wont be possible. Never say never though!

Melly - sorry to hear you're sick again. I'm pleased your OH insisted on you staying home. He sounds like a gem! Mine has started to ignore me when I moan now, lol. 

Dm - happy anniversary! Hope soph is still gestating away :) I think i'm changing my mind about you being one of the first to pop, i reckon lil soph might surprise us all by being rather comfy in there not wanting to come out!

Hann - I agree with Mel, your baby is definitely a gymnast of some sort! How do you feel about having a planned section? I have to admit, part of me would quite like one. I would just like to feel in control of when the baby is coming, and not have to deal with contractions. I know a section has its own issues of course, but the control thing is really important to me.

SB - you manage to have the loveliest days out! I would never even think of going fishing, lol. 

Amanda - honestly I thought you were a bit older too! I guess because you and Kelz both have kids already. 2+2=5, haha

Doods - are you at Butlins already? Hope you're having fun!

Afm, had my MW appointment today and all looks well :happydance: Baby is measuring bang on (30cm fundal height which is apparenly right for 31 weeks). I forgot to ask about the baby's position, i'm pretty sure it's contortioning a bit like Hann's baby as I feel it everywhere. 

Also I got my Radley bag delivered, and good news, i LOVE it :) It's fairly simple looking (plain grey) but I really like it and the quality is good. the only thing is the changing mat looks a bit crappy, so i may get a different one to put in there. 

And I finally decided to get a pregnancy pillow. DH HATES it!! Lol, we both had a horrible night's sleep as he didn't have enough space and I just couldn't get used to it. It's fine on one side, but if you want to change over to your other side you have to lift the whole thing from under your head. Anyway, i'll give it another try, it may grow on me!

xx


----------



## melissasbump

Mummy, my OH hates my pillow too, however I LOVE it! lol:happydance:

Hann, im sure you were busy and got lots done today...:winkwink: lol
Re a poss planned section, im also quite interested how you feel about that? Like mummy says i guess it has pros and cons but i think given a choice i wouldnt have it due to the recoup time after. At the end of the day though if its best for you and the baby then thats what matters. My placenta has always been really high apparently.

Mummy, glad your appointment with MW went well and baby is looking good! Yay that you like your Radley bag too!!

I finally got my anti natel class dates from my MW today, 2nd and 8th June, ive only had to ask 3 times, i think she must have forgotten me coz after i had a moan to the MW i saw on fri all of a sudden i get a hand delivered letter today with dates on!
At the mo, im trying to win a sideboard on Ebay which ends in about 25 mins. I WANT IT!! X


----------



## MrsWez

SB, your fishing trip looked very relaxing. Congrats on actually catching something! I have no luck unless it's a trout pond :haha:

DM, Happy Anniversary!! Not to sound too incredibly daft but what is Land's End?

Eve, what an awesome birth story. I am packing a notebook in my labor bag so I can write it all down before I forget.

Mel, you DH sounds so sweet, hope you feel better soon

mummyss, glad your appointment went well and baby is measuring on target. I'd give the pillow another try. I have one and once I got used it, it's amazing. 

Hannah, sorry your appointment didn't go too well. The upside is you know when baby is going to make it's way into the world. 

AFM, DH has been great all day and helped clean up around the house last night. I did housework today and it feels like my back is burning and my feet are swollen. When will I learn I can't do the same things I used to?

Question of the day:
Is anyone getting low pressure? Like you really have to go to the bathroom?


----------



## Blue_bear

A planned section does sound like it could have its benefits, i think i would like the fact you get a definate date to have your baby.

Antenatal class went well today, very informative. Probably more so for hubby as i have had chats with friends and my mw friend, but he definately benefitted in hearing it step by step and what he can do to help etc. 

All i want now is my baby! I cannot wait now...


----------



## Blue_bear

MrsWez said:


> Question of the day:
> Is anyone getting low pressure? Like you really have to go to the bathroom?

Yep, i have all day MrsWez. It feels like a toilet feeling and also kinda like his head is hanging out! Not very comfy either way!


----------



## Tor81

Hi all, sounds like were all having eventful times as always!

Freckles & Mel, hope you enjoyed the weddings you went to on Sat, would love to see pics of you dressed up. 
Im going to a wedding in London on 18 June (Ill be 37 weeks!) and not got a clue what to wear, no idea what size Ill be so that decision will have to wait! :shrug:

DM, happy anniversary! Your cottage looks lovely, are you on holiday all week? 
You should def change your hospital when you get back, I know its difficult now youve got used to your current one but I think itll be worth it for you. Also worth getting a new opinion which hopefully you can trust before ruling out a VBAC.

Eve, thanks for that video, it made me cry too! And was great to read Sarayas birth story.:thumbup:

BV, the sight of your DH & dog cuddled up must have been adorable, is he feeling better now? 
You did the right thing waiting for DH for your ante natal classes, we went to ours on Sat and even though I found it was interesting it was def DH who learnt loads, sometimes I forget how much I must learn on this site and other places that he doesnt. 
Oh, and I love that swing youve bought too, I really want to get one but its one of the things weve left for is people want to buy baby a pressie.:winkwink:

BB, how was your ante natal class today? The one I went to was NHS run so would be interested to hear what people think between NHS & NCT 
In answer to your question about next pregnancies I have always said I want 3 children, and as this one took so long to create I think I will be keen to try for a second reasonably quickly, or at least NTNP. Prob a stupid question but can you get pregnant while breastfeeding? But main focus at the moment is definitely this little one, and as long as theyre happy & healthy I will count myself very lucky, and if he/she turns out to be an only child so be it. :)

MummySS, what kind of pregnancy pillow did you get? I just got a really long one, think its called an orthopedic pillow, and weve nicknamed it the alligator at it looks like Im wrestling one whenever I try and roll over in the night and need to take it with me, poor DH! :haha: I wouldnt be without it now though so I hope you get used to yours soon.

Wez, you seem very calm about your job situation & holding it together, it seems so unfair to me. Let us know if you make any progress finding out whether what theyre doing is unlawful.
And yes, your DH was being a dick, not you! Sounds like there are quite a few DHs suffering from that ailment at the moment.:dohh:

Kelzy, hope youre feeling a bit better now. The course you went on sounds good, must be nice to get in contact with other Mums in a similar situation, kind of like what we do here I guess.
Where did you get that labour reading from, was it like a fortune teller?

SK, good to see your bump coming on nicely, how have you been? Not seen any updates from you for a while.

MummyMarsh, good luck with NTNP, I will follow your journal.

Mel, how long are you taking off work? Hope youre feeling not too bad and can enjoy relaxing a bit.:hugs:

Hann, so pleased to hear you survived the MIL fiasco, what a nightmare, when are they next due to visit?! 
Youre getting a great maternity package, I thought mine was good at 6 weeks full pay followed by 20 weeks half pay!
Sounds like were in a similar situation with our baby & placenta positions. My baby is head down now too, although not engaged yet, abdo etc is kind of angled to the left, and hands & feet are down by my right hip, seems like an uncomfortable yoga position! My placenta has moved up a bit but is still low so unless it moves more Ill be in for a c-sec too, the lady today did say theres still time yet. I just want to know now, Id love a vaginal birth and actually get excited to think about it, Ill be so disappointed if its got to be a c-sec, but if thats what I need to get my head round Ill start thinking about the positives, just want to know!!

Anyway, think Ive already said above all my updates! Was meant to have a routine midwife appointment this morning but I was still measuring small, and although it had gone up since last time I think she just wanted to cover herself so off I was sent to the hospital again, this time as well as a scan they also monitored baby for a while, it was actually quite nice to lie there alone for however long it was and just listen to the heartbeat and watch the graph being printed! 
By the time I got home and had a late lunch it didnt seem worth going into the office so I just did a few hours work at home, now just waiting for DH to get home.

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Another question ladies....Do i remember someone on here saying they have hemmaroids (sp)? I think i have them, not sure, and not sure if i can do anything about it?
Sorry to sound thick, but never had them before!


----------



## mummySS

Tor - welcome back! After much deliberation, i went for the Mum-E pillow. I had a nap with it the first day I got it and slept AMAZINGLY, but for some reason through the night it didn't seem to work. Maybe i will get used to it... (but i dont think DH will, lol). 

Wez - yes i have the sensation to pee a lot but when i go there's often very little there. It's very annoying! 

Blue b - not sure if it was me that mentioned about haemorroids (sp?) but I have had them during this pregnancy, thankfully they were not TOO painful and disappered on their own. If they had stuck around i would have gotten some cream, apparently it helps shrink them.


----------



## emzeebob

sorry havent posted for a while, ive been resting with what i now no as spd, been refered to a physio but i no its going to take ages to be seen, plus the dr refused to give me pain relief and all i was told to do was rest, but im BORED :brat: and have a constant pain in my pubic bone

jaycob isnt helping i swaer he doesnt sleep at all, constantly moving so much that sumtimes it takes my breath away, but i cant wait till hes here, family are starting to get more supportive and have excepted it so i can now can excited, yay :happydance:

I think it an OH male thing in general cos i swear if pregnant woman could get away with murder my OH would be buried in the garden by now (if i had the energy lol) he decided to just randomly say to me to day out the blue, uve put some weight on under ur chin babe, proper double chin and chubby face, not the best thing to say to someone who cries and stupid radom things at the mo.

On another note i am soooo pissed of with toys r u, the travel system i chose ages ago is still out of stock and has been for over 12 weeks and they say its policy that they cant tell me when its back in stock online or in store, the only store that has it in stock is brighton, im in leicester and i dont drive and its over 200 miles away, grrrrr

anyway got my mat shrink tomoro. yay, lol, going to find out if the tablets im on if i have to stay in for a few days to see if jaycob has any withdrawals and if im allowed to feed, 

hope everyone is well, sorry for the ramble ive been bored!

hugs to all :hugs:

Emee x x


----------



## curlew

hi all

Won't post much tonight as my wrists are hurting a wee bit tonight, although I do seem to be sleeping better at night now that I have my splints.

Had my breastfeeding workshop this afternoon which was really interesting. Although I breast fed DS it was 7 years ago so it was nice to do the refresher and get a handle on it again.

Anyway, hope to be able to contribute a bit more soon when the wrists die down a bit. Hugs to those who need them.


----------



## Blue_bear

Your probably all sick of me tonight, but i finally got round to doing some more pics....
Sorry if some are the wrong way round!
I actually took a pic of my bump the other side too and you can def tel where baby is laying! Havent posted it though as its quite blurry.
Then i thought i would show you just a couple of shelves in his wardrobe :wacko:
And finally his moses basket.....which i think airs on the side of being a bit girly but my mum brought it before we knew he was a blue bump! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







32+1 front bump.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5









32+1 right side.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6









baby j wardrobe.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4









moses basket.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kelzyboo

Amand_a, Lol i must sound like a granny already!! I got a few looks when i was pregnant with Abbie but hey, people judge everything don't they, i never cared what they thought, i've done a good job with her and it doesn't matter that i was only young when i had her, not all younger mums are bad ones. I still get looks sometimes lol I'm kinda looking forward to turning 25, maybe because i feel about 65 x

Hann, Glad the consultant appointment went well, you must have a little gymnast in there lol Hope your feeling ok about maybe needing a section, although theres still time for it to move, fx'd it does x

MummySS, Glad the midwife went well. Yay for pregnancy pillows!!! Mine doesn't help much but i love it anyway, its much more supportive than a normal pillow x

MrsWez, Glad your DH is being nice and helpful. You really should rest more and take it easy :hugs: hope you feel better soon x

BB, Glad you enjoyed your antenatal class and you found it helpful x

Tor, Thanks, i'm not feeling much better but hopefully i will after a good sleep lol The course has been a big help, it is kinda like talking to you ladies here, nice to share problems and moans with someone in a similar situation!
I got my labour reading from Ebay, Psychic123, cost £3.99 and only took 24 hours to arrive lol Only did it as a bit of fun, good job since i'm not happy with my assisted delivery!!
Hope it went ok at the hospital, its amazing hearing their little hearts beating away, hard to believe thats inside us isn't it x

Curlew, Glad your sleeping a bit better now. The breasfeeding workshop sounds really interesting, glad you found it helpful x

Apologies and :hugs: if i've missed anyone, i didn't sleep a wink last night so i blame that lol

AFM, the midwife went fine, theres no more protein in my urine which is brilliant and apparently he's now head down but i think she may be mistaking his bottom for his head tbh because i feel him kicking so low down, it must be his bottom lol Will find out for sure on saturday at my 3d scan but i'm pretty sure he's still breech!! She could see how much agony i'm in and took the oppertunity to scare me, the next step is going into hospital on morphine so she says, not for me it isn't lol really don't want to end up there, although the pain i'm in i'd happily go right about now :cry:
She told me they will want to get me to 36 weeks and probably deliver baby then, i'll deffinately take that :happydance:

Very tired now lol going to attemp to sleep now, will need my actual tablets or i won't stand a chance! Hope everyones doing ok xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Love the bump pic BB x


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone and great to hear from you Emzee and Tor!

Tor - we do sound to be in the same position with the baby. I would rather have a natural birth but if I am told to have a c section then I will. There is still time for it to move but the consultant wasn't very sure it would happen. I have faith though! 

Emzee - hope the travel system arrives in time. Do Kiddicare not do a similar one?

Curlew - sorry to hear that you're in pain today but glad the workshop went well!

BB - I have the pressure feeling, especially now its more head down. Its weird its worse when I walk. I leave the flat and visit the toilet before I go and after a few minutes walk I feel like I need to go again. Sometimes if I can't and I wait it out it goes away a bit but comes back about 10 minutes later and I figure I must be bursting but then hardly anything comes out! I now just try and ignore it and leave it until I really really have to go. I asked the consultant about it today and she said that its perfectly normal and will only get worse as the baby gets bigger and drops! Something to look forward to!

Wez - glad your OH is behaving now!

Simmy - I have the mum E pillow too and sometimes its really comfy and sometimes I have to push it out of the bed and sleep without it. It takes up a lot of room and you can't turn easily with it. I think its good for bump support but its a bit small for me I think so I am scrunched up. I do think its good most of the time though. 
Also glad the radley bag is a winner!

Just had a lovely walk in the park with my husband, nice to get out! Back in the office tomorrow. I guess I should though as I only have 19 office days left and 25 work days in total. Its getting there but I'd still love it to be sooner!


----------



## Hann12

Oh BB just saw your post - great bump pics and I think the moses isn't too girlie. He'll look super cute in it!


----------



## DragonMummy

BB - love the bump pic, looking gorgeous! I don't think the basket is girly, it's cute. He'll be fine! Re piles, I had them with H and I am heading that way again. There's things you can do. Avoid getting bunged up as that irritates and makes them worse. Also if you see the doc they can give you a cream called scheri-proct. I used it for mine and also they prescribed it for H when he had an anal fissure. Basically it gets rid of the soreness/itching after you've had a poo, if that is causing you a problem.

Wez - In the UK the longest journey you can travel is John O'Groats (most northerly point in Scotland) to Land's End (most south westerly part of England). Basically it's as far down as you can go in our country! Actually it's lovely as they have resisted the urge to turn it into a hideous tourist trap so there is just a small area of understated attractions, a couple of seriously remote houses and that's it. It's very, very beautiful. I think the distance between the two is about 850 miles or something like that (i didn't really pay attention in the tiny museum. no attention span....)

Re the pressure, OMG am really feeling it now. If I walk longer than 5 minutes or so, I just feel like I have been repeatedly kicked in the chuff and that I have a huge baby head hanging out! Horrid! When we walked back tonight I said to M how much I will be pleased to have my body back. He laughed and said "you'll just be swapping the bump for a buggy" to which I had to point out, we can TAKE TURNS with a buggy!!!

Still getting a lot of CM. Not worrying too much about it now. Got to call MW tomorrow re transferring hospitals


----------



## Hann12

Does anyone also feeling constantly ridiculously thirsty too? I did in the first tri but now it's even worse and I am drinking huge amounts of water every day and night. It's like it's still never enough though!


----------



## DragonMummy

I went through that a couple of weeks ago. Always at bloody bed time too. I would get through at least a pint of water, if not more. Then wondering why I'm up all night pissing like a racehorse....


----------



## Clareabell

I am really thirsty all the time to, I have to take two pints of water to bed with me. (mmm and i wonder why i dont get an undisturbed nights sleep)

Kelz - Hope you get to catch up on your sleep tonight, looking forward to seeing your 3D pics. 

Mel - hope you are feeling better now. :)

Wez - Glad your hubby is being a good boy today. lol

Mummy - Glad you are pleased with the radley bag, it looks really nice in the pics. 

Great bump pics BB. How are all you people getting away with the stretch marks!! My stomach looks like a bloody map of the universe! and has done from around 25 weeks. 

Im also getting the pressure feeling when up for too long, Im also strangely getting shooting pains up my "bum hole" no idea what that is about! Off to watch Glee now :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive been super thirsty too, thats what made me nervous about my gtt actually as that was one of the first signs when hubby got diabetes.
Must just be a normal thing though as we have all been fine, but definately doesnt help with the needing to pee lots!

Made another cake today, found a super easy recipe and now i cant stop myself! Only problem today was that i dropped a whole egg, shell and all, into the mixture.....wouldnt have been a problem apart from the fact i was using the machine to mix it! :dohh:
Had to chuck it and start again, but got there in the end!

DM and Mummyss- Thanks for the info on the piles. I was quite alarmed as have never had anything like before. Im not finding them at all painful, apart from when i wipe (TMI!) am actually finding it easier to use baby wipes...:blush:

Thanks for the comments on my bump, the stretchies are creeping in and my tatoo has dissapeared somewhere under my bump, never to been seen again, lol!


----------



## DragonMummy

I use baby wipes too..... much nicer!


----------



## Hann12

I'm drinking about 4 pints in the evening and taking a couple to bed! It's ridiculous isn't it?!! Obviously normal though if we are all experiencing it, thanks for putting my mind at rest :)


----------



## mummySS

Blue great bump! And I think the Moses basket is lovely :)

I feel really thirsty too, I just drink loads during the day but try to avoid it at night as I don't want to get up...

Curlew - glad the bf workshop went well! It's been a while since your DS right, so I'm sure it was really handy. Sorry to hear your wrists are still so bad. 

Kelz - you may well be the first to pop in that case if you're going in at 36 weeks! Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight, did you hide the Argos catalogue from Abbie, lol.


----------



## DragonMummy

I ignored the "who will be the first to pop" conversation as I seemed to feature rather heavily.... :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> I ignored the "who will be the first to pop" conversation as I seemed to feature rather heavily.... :rofl:

Yes but I changed my mind about you! :haha:


----------



## BlueViolet

Hope everyone is doing well. I read all the posts, but my memory is going on me...I've been trying to clean up the house and catch up with huge amounts of laundry and I'm exhausted. On the bright side, the place looks decent in case the in-laws want to stop by. Yesterday they were taking a scenic drive and they called to ask if they can pop in (we thought we were going to their place instead). My husband told them the house was a mess and could we meet tonight instead. I thought it was sweet of him to consider how unexpected guests were going to stress me out. The funny part was that they were 5min away when they called...ops! I don't understand why they can't make plans in advance, but oh, well. At least we get along for the most part. 

Tomorrow I have a midwife appointment. I'm glad they called to remind me because I had totally forgot. I have babysitting in the afternoon and tutoring in the evening, so it's a good thing it's in the morning. I am going to need to figure out how to say no to babysitting. I keep saying it's my last time helping out and then my friend has an emergency and needs someone to fill in. With all the baby stuff she gave me, I have a very tough time saying no. 

Wez, I also have awful pressure down there, mostly when I walk. I will pee before I leave the house and then I'll get to a store and immediately need to find the restroom. I can't imagine that it's only going to get worse. 

Tor, glad you're back. Sorry to hear they're worrying you saying the baby is measuring small. I don't think all babies develop according to the doctor's guidelines. Everyone's different and I'm so sick of seeing charts. Hope all is well for you and the baby! 

Bb, great bump pics and nice moses basket. I think it looks cute and not girlie. The clothes look adorable. 

DM, happy anniversary! 

Eve, great birth story. I would like to try using the tub also. I'm thinking of packing a bathing suit top just in case. I figured the bottom is probably pointless. 

Kelzy, hope you feel better! 

I'm sorry, but I don't remember the rest... :hugs: to all who need them!


----------



## Aaisrie

Blue_bear said:


> Another question ladies....Do i remember someone on here saying they have hemmaroids (sp)? I think i have them, not sure, and not sure if i can do anything about it?
> Sorry to sound thick, but never had them before!

Yup - I got one because of suffering anorexia and then another when I was pregnant with Saraya, I never did anything about them and they never went away. Now I have more because the zofran I'm on make me so constipated [even with the laxative!!]. The pharmacist & a nurse recommended proctosydl[sp?] and the dr gave me the cream [there is a suppository too but I don't know if you're allowed to use them in pregnancy]. The cream definitely helps, even though I only used it once so far since I got it, they eased and went down/disappeared within 24hrs!
Warm baths are great for easing the pain if they are angry too


----------



## BlueViolet

mummySS said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> I ignored the "who will be the first to pop" conversation as I seemed to feature rather heavily.... :rofl:
> 
> Yes but I changed my mind about you! :haha:Click to expand...

You guys crack me up. :rofl:

I would love to be the first to "pop" if it wouldn't mean that she'd be stuck in an incubator. I'm so ready to have the full function of my back and bladder back. I feel like a beached whale on the couch. I do not want to get up to get the laundry. Yesterday I couldn't bend over to tie my shoelaces, so my husband had to do it. I felt so pathetic, but it was quite funny to see him try to put my shoes on. Good thing I wear flip flops most of the time.


----------



## Aaisrie

BV a lot of people wear a top or bathing top - I just went naked because I couldn't have cared less at that point!!!!

Wez unless you're gonna be in hospital for a week I wouldn't bother with a notebook then! I was in about 24hr [I wanted to go home right away but they wouldn't let me as it was my first child they like you to stay for 24hrs here]


----------



## gw76

throwing up in labour - the nurse told me it was just my body reacting to what it was going through...

pressure down low - check - I constantly feel like I need to pee (I can't walk too far or for too long) and I keep getting like a crampy feeling as a I walk...

Thirsty - check - can't stop drinking water - what's crazy is that I seem to have lots all my taste buds, but LOVE the taste of water!!

Snuggle pillow - check - husband hate it- check :winkwink:

Anyone else have total and complete discomfort under their chest (top of rib cage)? I am pretty sure that LO is head down (only getting kicks on the sides now) so I think it's her butt that she is pushing up against my ribs!


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks for the answers ladies. I feel like I need to pee or poo constantly. Then I go and maybe pee a bit and that's it. UGH!

BB, I've never had hemorrhoids so I can't help you there. But great bump and super cute moses basket. He won't be able to tell the difference but I don't think it's too girly. We have a bumbo chair in the same color. 

Thanks for the advice, Eve. I think I'll keep it around and see what happens. You should be proud of yourself for overcoming anorexia. :thumbup:

I don't remember who asked but I'm thirsty all the freaking time. I can't get enough water.


----------



## SugarBeth

Hann12 said:


> Does anyone also feeling constantly ridiculously thirsty too? I did in the first tri but now it's even worse and I am drinking huge amounts of water every day and night. It's like it's still never enough though!

I went through this for about two or three weeks. I actually had to sleep with water jugs next to my bed, and couldn't leave the house without some kind of drink with me or else I'd need to go buy a drink within ten minutes of leaving (no matter how much I drank before leaving!) I had to pee about five times a night, and every fifteen minutes through the day. I hated it, but I couldn't stop!

Finally it's eased away and I can be semi normal again. Though I still get nighttime thirsts so there's one last water jug remaining at my bedside to chug down.


----------



## mummySS

GW - lol at your checks! 

I'm getting the rib pain too and I'm pretty sure my baby is head down, so I guess it could be feet or just the bulging uterus hitting the ribcage. Sometimes it hurts so bad I have to take my bra off, which makes me worry about my boobies hitting the floor by the time this pregnancy's over :rofl:


----------



## SugarBeth

I went to the chiropractor today - he said the sight of my back made his back ache! Thankfully he was able to quickly fix it, and it felt AMAZING afterwards, especially after one long crack to my lower spine/hips. I walked and breathed much differently, and had SO much more energy! 

However, I think he must have created more room with the muscles relaxing and releasing their strain, because it feels like the baby moved far down into my pelvis. I'm barely able to bend at all today, going up steep stairs is almost impossible and I'm walking with more of a waddle now. She feels like she won't stop wiggling, and she has hiccups now - really low down. Even though my lower body is more difficult now, I can breathe again and it was the first day my baby girl didn't make my ribs a play place for her darn little feet!


----------



## Tor81

MummySS, how did you get on with your pillow last night?

Emee, sorry to hear about your SPD, couldn't the doc give you any advice about easing the pain apart from the classic "rest"?
What are you going to do about your pram, can the Brighton store send it to your local store?

Curlew, hope you feel better soon hun.

BB, nice bump! And I love the Moses basket, def not girly so don't worry about that.

Kelzy, glad your appointment went well. It could be that he's head down because I thought my baby's head and bum were the other way around too but turns out they're so curled up their hands and feet are by their head so that's where most of the movement is, if that makes sense!

Hann, strange how my hospital is obviously more optimistic than yours, at least at yours they're preparing you for the c sec, at mine they're getting my hopes up that it won't be the case. Are you booked on for a 36 week scan? Any idea whether they'll make a decision then or do you think they'll wait another couple of weeks?

BV, that was so good of your DH to stop his parents dropping in, I think he gets a gold star for that!

SB, glad the chiropractor gave you a new lease of life, hope Katie finds a comfier position for you though.

Question, when your babies have hiccups are they really frequent? When I get them they're very spread out but the couple of times I've felt baby have what I think are hiccups they're so quick!

Ok, time to get out of bed, having missed work yesterday my boss is sure to have a ridiculous amount of stuff for me to do today... Sigh.

xx


----------



## curlew

morning all

Just a quick post before I head off for work. Going in a bit later today as my friend's father died suddenly yesterday. My friend normally takes DS to school in the morning so I am taking DS to school and then going in to work. I feel for her and her family especially her son who is DS best pal as he absolutely adored his grandpa, its also quite scarey as her dad is the same age as mine:cry:.

Funny someone should mention about being thirsty. I have noticed this over the last couple of weeks especially at night time but I thought it was just the hotter weather. Glad its not just me.

I had some hemmoroids in the second tri but they seem to have gone of their own accord and haven't been bothered since. Totally agree with what you are all saying about needing a wee all the time too. Must mean all the babies are getting themselves ready for birth but its so frustrating to go to the loo, come downstairs and then feel like I need again to go back up and nothing!

mmm looks like we have a new competitor for who will pop first with Kelzy possibly being c-sectioned in 6 weeks.:happydance: Can't wait to see how we all get on.


----------



## DragonMummy

Tor we actually recorded Sophie's hiccups on the trace, when I was stuck in hospital. they were coming up as her hb which was showing as 30 bpm. So one every 2 seconds. X


----------



## melissasbump

Morning all.

Wez, im needing to go to the toilet constantly! Its driving me insane!

B Bear, glad your class went well, i finally got my dates through for my NHS ones, 2 evenings, 2nd June and 8th June. Couldnt afford NCT ones in the end. 

Tor, will put piccys on later, id forgotten actually, they are on OHs phone so have to wait till he comes home. Hopefully your placenta will move up a bit more, nice that you got to spend some time listening to babies hb though!
Hope work isnt too bad for you today. 

B Bear i get hemmeroids on and off, they arent there at the mo, like most of the others they just went away on their own, i do have spray though which i use if i get really sore. Great bump pics and the moses basket is lovely! 

Emze, sorry to hear you have SPD, hope you are able to get plenty of rest. That sucks re your travel system! is there any other shop which sells the same one?

Curlew, sorry your wrists are bad, mine were pretty bad in the night as well. Also sorry to hear about your friends dad too, awful news, i hope her and her DS are ok :hugs:

Kelzy, glad the MW appointment went well, bet you cant wait for your scan on Sat! Pics please! Hope you slept ok last night. 

Hann, glad you had a nice walk, it was a beautiful evening wasnt it? And yes get really thirsty these days though, im a bit naughty though and have been drinking rather a lot of coke! :wacko:

DM, From your fb it sounds like you are all having a lovely holiday and hopefully the weather is staying good for you too! Hope you MW is helpful re your changing hospital request.

Clare, Glee? really? lol! Never watched it to be honest! Think if i did id probably get addicted to it! 

BV, Hope your MW appointment goes well today! Im the same as you in that i always need the toilet when i go out, its the 1st thing i look for now in a shop or shopping center as the urge comes on so quick, then annoyingly hardly anything comes out!

GW, lol @ pillow check, husband hating it, check! I just feel completly cramped up inside! I cant see how this baby is gonna find the room to stay in another 9 weeks! 

Well ive been sick again this morning surprise surprise, im even boring myself with it now so im sure im boring all of you!:wacko:
On the upside we won the ebay auction for the sideboard last night so went and picked it up straight away, its basically so we get more storage space in our kitchen and we are really pleasesd with it!
The road outside my house is being tarmaced at the mo and the workmen have been driving me mad since 8 o clock this morning! I cant belive the noise! Hopefully today will be the last day of it coz im losing the will to live!:growlmad:


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girls sorry i havent been able to post up i have just been so tired and not myself lately....

well as you know i had an appointment friday to see my midwife well i got there and she checked my BP which was very high and they was worried... i ended up being told to go to hospital where they can check it and everything else... so i did and ended up staying in till saturday... i saw the doctor and he said that they dont know what pumped my BP up but they want to keep and eye on it and he was gonna keep me in till sunday well i said to him ok till later that day i said i want to go home as i can check it at home and rest better there so i discharged myself and they told me to come back monday to get my BP checked again.. anyway i went to get BP check yesterday and it was 140/90 and they wasnt complaning they did the doppler to check the blood flow and the ctg... according to that i had 2 contractions which i didnt really feel, but then i waited to see the doctor and she said that i need to have my BP checked again Thursday/friday by my midwife/GP and then again tuesday when i go to clinic, which then i will get a date set for when i am going to be induced... from as far as ive been told it will be the 16th June i will be induced but i am very close to thinking it will be sooner as i have signs of PE and keep feeling horrible on and off...

today i have a very very bad back.... i feel very upset... everytime i breath it hurts my back or my ribs... and when i walk it hurts my legs and my hips so i dunno what is going on there.

as for me or DM popping first i think DM as she has been leaking and there is only about 5 weeks for me to go when she can pop sooner then me.


----------



## Aaisrie

For those wanting to know about the Nuby freebie - I got mine yesterday!! Handpump with a bottle :]


----------



## Annamumof2

ok for some reason i have a pain in my back up the top part and when i breath its like i'm gasping for air.... like i had when i found out i got clots on the lungs but it dont hurt my chest....


----------



## kelzyboo

Hope everyones ok, didn't sleep again last night, very eventful and funny story i just know you'll all find hilarious, very embarrassing trip to A&E for me(nothing to do with baby don't worry) lol will update you all later after i've had another nap because i'm so tired i can barely type!

Tor, yeah i can't wait for saturday and the pics will deffinately be on here when i'm done (don't want to put them on facebook, but i will share him with all of you here instead lol) just hope i get some good pics!

Ok off to sleep, will fill you all in later and let you have a good laugh at me lol

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone - just spent ages catching up with posts! 

BB - love your pump pics! I think the moses basket will be fine, it's lovely :thumbup:

DM - happy anniversary for yesterday. Hope you're having a lovely time - the cottage looks really nice. Hope you've stopped leaking now and can enjoy the rest of your hol. 

SB - love the pics you posted - your dog is gorgeous! What breed is it? 

Doddle - sorry to hear you're having a rough time with your mum... 

Hann - glad to hear you survived a weekend with the in laws! Sounds like it was a nightmare but at least it's over now. 

Mel - sorry to hear you're feeling ill. Hope you feel better soon. Take it easy. 

MummySS - glad to hear your classes are going well! We have a day one 9am - 5pm in June. Re active baby - i think it was Sunday where my baby was pretty much moving all day! I don't think there was more than about 20 mins when i didn't feel it. I love it though but i did wonder when it slept LOL

Eve - thanks for posting your birth story. I would love a water birth but i am such a woss with pain i really think i'll end up having an epidural! Guess i could try a waterbirth and if it gets too much get out and have the epidural?! 

Oh and glad you got your Nuby pump through - when did you email them?

AFM - it's my birthday tomorrow and we're off shopping and going to the cinema. For those of you that remember me saying about our gift card expiring and them refusing to give us our £200 back? Well we took it further and after paying a £10 admin fee they gave us the money back :happydance: So off to buy a few more baby bits tomorrow!


----------



## Aaisrie

Freckles I know in my hospital they encourage you to have a natural birth but you have the option to change at any time whereas if you do it the other way you can't... you can't have an epi and then decide you wanna do the pool. I found the water worked amazingly, I think the thing is beliving that your body can do it. So many people think "I won't be able to cope" but that in itself will make it harder to have a natural labour - if you panic or worry it will transfer into your muscles, you will tense and labour will be more painful and longer! It's a catch 22!! I spent the last week of my pregnancy just being totally chilled and doing things to relax me [I did no housework or anything like that!!] I just sat and chilled and I think it really helped. The start of my labour was spent watching ANTM on my laptop!!! lol


----------



## Hann12

Tor - I'm being scanned at 36 weeks which us a Friday then I see the consultant on the Monday, on that Monday they will say if they are doing the c section. If they do they want to do it week 39. 

Hiccups - mine happens a few times a day and they go on for about 5 minutes each time, they tend to br first thing in the morning, middle of the night and a couple of times in the day. 

Anna - hope you feel better and bp drops to a safe level. My money is on you being first! 

Mel - oh no I can't believe you feel bad still! Hope later is better

Freckles - happy birthday for tomorrow and glad you have the vouchers! Let us know what you get! 

Will post again later, at work so tricky to post!!


----------



## melissasbump

Kelz, looking forward to hearing the story later! x

Anna, hope you are taking it easy and feel better soon x

Freckles, happy birthday for tomorrow and great that they are letting you use your voucher now! Enjoy shopping! x

As for me, just had a call from the docs, there is an issue with my blood results and a doctor is phoning me later. Im a little worried now...:wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

Freckles - that was pretty much my birth plan with Harry. water birth but with an epidural on standby! Happy birthday for tomorrow!


OK the creepiest thing so far with hiccups is sometimes when her head is riiiight down, it feels like my fanny has hiccups. :blush:

I will be honest, it's not something I have ever hoped for!! :rofl:


----------



## emzeebob

Aaisrie said:


> For those wanting to know about the Nuby freebie - I got mine yesterday!! Handpump with a bottle :]

yeah ive had mine a week now,


----------



## Blue_bear

When i was at antenatal yesterday the mw said there is a section in the back of my notes to fill in an birth plan, i cant see it....am i being thick or are we meant to just stick an extra bit of paper in the back?


----------



## DragonMummy

mines not in the back its in the middle somewhere...... hang on will find it.....


----------



## DragonMummy

its in the first section, under the divider "INFORMATION", in the orange pages right at the back just before you get to the divider "ANTENATAL"


----------



## SugarBeth

freckles09 said:


> SB - love the pics you posted - your dog is gorgeous! What breed is it?

Thanks, she's a Bernese Mountain Dog, which are supposed to be a very large breed (though she seems like she's either growing very slowly, or going to be petite) and are great family dogs. We've been introducing her to little kids and babies lately, and she's doing really well with them. I think she'll be a big teddy bear for the baby! :haha:

I feel like i definitely dropped yesterday, because today my bump looks lower down. However, it keeps feeling like her butt is coming out of my side! I'm hoping she's not trying to lay sideways, she's been in the perfect position for delivery for weeks - and I'd like her to stay like that! I'm so thrilled that I can at least breathe now, though I had to sacrifice any kind of real bending it seems.


----------



## Tor81

Curlew, sad news about your friend's Dad, always brings it home a bit but you can't let yourself think about it too much. :hugs:

DM, thanks for letting me know about the hiccups, glad when I get them they're not every 2 seconds! I think my baby is quite similar, sometimes even more frequent, which was why I was questioning if they were actually hiccups!

Mel, congrats on the sideboard, got to love a bargain. :) Hope all is ok when the doc phones you.*

Anna, sorry you're suffering hun, at least the professionals are keeping an eye on you. :hugs:

Eve, thanks for the update on the Nuby freebie, I might apply now if the offer is still on.

Kelzy, I'm dying to hear your funny A&E story, all sorts of scenarios are going through my mind so stop me guessing!

Freckles, glad you got your giftcard sorted, I think it would have been completely unreasonable for them to have refused. If you're not on again before I hope you have a very happy birthday and enjoy your day out. :)

Hann, thanks for letting me know about your apts etc, I imagine it would be similar for me but at the moment all I have booked is the scan.

BB, they said that to me about the back pages of the mat notes having a section for the birth plan.. There is something which mentions pain relief but not real a proper area for a birth plan so I'm going to add my own page! They also say to have multiple copies in case the midwives change shifts and lose a*copy.

xx


----------



## mummySS

SB - glad at least a part of your back is better, how annoying that one problem shifted to another! Agree with freckles, your pup is gorgeous!

Freckles - yay for getting the vouchers back! :happydance: What a result!

Mel - hope all's ok with the tests, let us know, you certainly don't deserve yet another complication :(

Curlew - so sorry to hear about your friend's dad, that's really sad. :hugs:

Tor - Thanks for asking re the pillow :) It was much better last night! I figured out that if you just keep it on one side (and away from DH!) it works just fine...

Anna - sorry to hear youve been unwell. Hope it's not PE. Xx

Kelz - hope you're ok hun, look forward to hearing your story!

Hmmm, I'm sure there's more to say. Sorry if I've forgotten anyone. Am on my phone...

Afm, I'm just on my way home from work and off to another nCT class. There's millions! It's actually pretty exhausting. It's from 8-10 pm, so I'm stopping at my mum and dad's for some dinner before I head there. Also - I was pretty sick this morning. Haven't thrown up in a while (even though I'm still nauseous a lot). I put it down to eating a lot of cheese yesterday - weirdly I love cheese normally but have been really off it this pregnancy.

Xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Mine is a mess anyway. Has been scribbled out twice. Will have to start again.

Am a blubbering mess tonight. Wretched hormones. Getting frustrated with being stuck inside and ruining everyones holiday when I do go out. We're off out to a theme park tomorrow and I know its going to be too much but I just can't bear the thought of missing out on Harry's enjoyment. 

Plus I have changed hospitals now. I was relieved but now I realise that I've never met my mw. I've never been in the hospital let alone seen the delivery suite. And I'm due to give birth in 6 weeks.

Self pity city here. Sorry...


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> Mine is a mess anyway. Has been scribbled out twice. Will have to start again.
> 
> Am a blubbering mess tonight. Wretched hormones. Getting frustrated with being stuck inside and ruining everyones holiday when I do go out. We're off out to a theme park tomorrow and I know its going to be too much but I just can't bear the thought of missing out on Harry's enjoyment.
> 
> Plus I have changed hospitals now. I was relieved but now I realise that I've never met my mw. I've never been in the hospital let alone seen the delivery suite. And I'm due to give birth in 6 weeks.
> 
> Self pity city here. Sorry...

I am having an emotional day (another one!) but at least you have goood reason for it! :hugs:

Can you phone and find out if you can have a look round the hospital when you get back from your hols? 

As for the theme park, you can only do what you can hun! I am most sure the boys understand and there really is no point in completely buggering yourself up. Maybe try and find some places to sit where you can see some of the rides he goes on etc. He must be loving having some daddy time too!

Big hugs to you but dont be beating yourself up! :hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

Mothercare have a sale on.. I suggest those of you who KNOW if you are pink or blue dont look.....:winkwink:


----------



## kelzyboo

Awww DM, you will get through the theme park, not saying it won't hurt like hell, it did when i took Abbie too but it was worth it in the end, may need a very early night after though lol x

As for my story, i got the end of a cotton bud stuck in my ear!!!! Yes ladies, i kid you not, i am that stupid :blush: It was itchy so i used a cotton bud and got it stuck, its not just kids that end up in A&E with a foreign object lodged in their ear!!
It came off in my ear and i couldn't feel it so i knew it was quite far in, i called my mum and she came and had a look and could just about see it very far down into my ear, i did ask her to attempt to get it out but she refused lol I feel i have to say now that i'm not that much of a wimp, i have reacurring ear infections and i didn't like the thought of leaving it in all night so my mum suggested i call the emergancy doctor and go get it taken out! So thats what i did and they wouldn't see me, they don't have the right equipment to remove it and would suggest i went straight to hospital, she told me not to leave it overnight and see my own GP as i'd end up in A&E anyway!! 

Long story short, i went at 9.30pm and arrived home at 3.30am!! I wouldn't mind but it took a junior doctor all of 2 seconds to remove it with a plastic tweezer thing at 3am, thats how long it took them to see me, although they did offer to let me sleep on a bed for a bit after doing my BP and it being slightly raised and my pulse was racing :wacko: I declined as my pulse was racing because the nurse was a snotty bitch and i'd been sitting in a waiting room for hours in agony with my pelvis lol i got up to go in and the doctor said 'aww, what have you done honey', refering to the way i was walking, rather embarrassing telling her that actually it wasn't about that, it was something that they usually see from a 2year old child!!!! :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: Majorly feel like an idiot lol so laugh away, everyone else has :thumbup:

Will be off to bed very soon since its now 2 nights without sleep :sleep: hope everyones doing ok, will catch up properly when i am feeling human again xxx


----------



## Hann12

Kelzy I know it's not funny but the story is kind of funny! I'm glad you are okay now! 

DM :hugs: I'm glad you changed hospital! Hopefully you will have more luck now! If it's any help I haven't seen the same midwife twice (have now had appointments with 5 different ones) have seen 4 different consultants, 5 different sonographers and was told they don't do tours of the hospital so I won't have a clue what it's like inside the birthing centre or labour ward until I turn up on the day!! 
I am glad Greg will be right with me otherwise it would all be foreign! 

Mel - any word from the dr? 

I'm exhausted tonight, baby is kicking like crazy and feeling sick from it! Not ideal.....


----------



## DragonMummy

Kel youre my hero....

I get recurrent ear infections too (had one on the weekend) and I know how deeply satisfying it is to have a good poke with a cotton bud when theyre itchy and boggy. But that is sheer genius. I am so impressed!


----------



## Aaisrie

Did no-one teach you girls you shouldn't put anything in your ear smaller than your elbow!!! 

Tor I think the Nuby thing is on until the end of june and if you don't want a pump you can ask for a steriliser instead.

Saraya has been running round playing with my stuffed cat from when I was her age!!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol i shall take a bow!! Not many adults turn up at hospital with that problem i guess, now its all over i can laugh about it, i am the biggest idiot ever!
It is satisfying to have a good poke but hopfully after this i won't be doing it again, the itch is not as bad as the pure embarrassement of arriving at hospital with a childs problem!! 
My mum will never let me forget it! x


----------



## melissasbump

Kelz, thats a great story made me smile! :winkwink:

Hann, sorry that baby kicks are making you feel sick, i get that too, baby has been crazy lately!

DM, Great that you have changed hospitals, im the same as Hann, have hardly seen the same MW twice and the only contact number i have is an office one which takes about 3 days to get a reply from!

Well Doctor has just rung me, i could barely understand what he was saying as he had a foreign accent but basically my blood tests were showiing "out of the normal range" whatever that means and could be put down to some sort of infection. Ive got to go back in over next few days and re do them and another urine sample, it could have happened as a result of the 24 bug i had last week, so will see what the next ones say! Doesnt appear that there is anything to worry about but you cant help it sometimes can you? 

Anyhow, my fave programme ever starts again tonight, the apprentice so am looking forward to that shortly! :happydance:


----------



## Tor81

Sorry about the random stars when I post from my iPhone, no idea what they're all about!!

DM & BB, big hugs for feeling emotional, we all have those days :hugs: DM- can you get an early night and then just try to take it as easy as possible tomorrow, maybe get an early taxi home if it gets too much?

Kelzy, I must admit to have a smile at your story, how embarrassing! Glad you got it out though!! :)

Mel, glad your bloods don't seem like anything to worry about, there's always something isnt there!

Baby is going crazy tonight, I keep getting internal wallops and feel like I'm about to wet myself.

Has everyone bought nursing bras yet? My boobs haven't grown at all so am still in normal underworld, it's only the last day or so that my bump has reached my boobs so getting uncomfortable with the wire and o know that's especially not good for the milk ducts etc. So just wondering to buy normal non-wired bras, maternity bras, or go straight to nursing bras, any advice?

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Tor straight to nursing if you're planning to bf because maternity are just nursing bras without the clips!! I recommend hotmilk - search online and you'll find some reduced :]


----------



## DragonMummy

yep I just got nursing ones (with the exception of a couple of sale bargain maternity ones just to boost numbers!)

Debenhams and M&S do packs of two for £25 - look out for debenhams blue X 20% off days cos then you get 2 bras for £20. Bar-jin!


----------



## DragonMummy

And thanks - am feeling a bit better now. Just got a bit overwhelmed which with the addition of a million hormones makes for a big mess of snot and tears. Still can't breathe properly though. Am panting, sighing and yawning all over the bloody place....


----------



## curlew

BV - hope your midwife appt went okay.

SB - glad your chiropractor appt went well. Lovely photo's of you fishing. Your dog sounds lovely and I am sure he will be a good real life 'cuddly toy' for Katherine.

Mel - yeh for winning your unit that you wanted. Hope the workmen have gone now and you are getting some rest.

Anna - sorry you have been having health problems. Induction on 16th June wow that sounds so soon!!

Kelzy - love your A&E story it did make me laugh but it is easily done.

Freckles - fantastic news that you got your voucher sorted out. Have a lovely birthday tomorrow and enjoy spending your voucher.

DM - congrats on changing hospitals. Don't worry about doing too much at the theme park. I was the same disney but DS loved me sitting watching so he had someone to wave to and I used to send them ahead to the next ride whilst I waddled up slowly and by the time I got there they were nearly on the ride lol.

Mel - fingers crossed your test was just influenced by you being ill last week and its nothing to worry about.

Mummyss - Hope you enjoy your NCT this evening.

Hann - :hugs: the baby is making you feel sick.

Tor - the lady who measured me for my wedding bra said that I should come back and get measured for nursing bras about 5 weeks before the birth. At the breastfeeding class I was at yesterday the girls who visited the group who were breastfeeding mums said that feeding was almost impossible without proper nursing bras.

AFM - another week at work finished - yeh - only a two day week this week but I am still tired lol. Not looking forward to three days next week but only 6days left in total - woo hooo:happydance: roll on 31st May.


----------



## Tor81

Thanks peeps, nursing bras it is then. Next question is where is a good place to go to get measured up? I say I haven't changed size but I should probably get checked.

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

frankly i would go to a couple of places. most dept stores are pretty good but all you need is one bored saturday girl and you're in the wrong size. personally I just went with my normal size and tried a load of different ones on in a variety of cup sizes up from what i was. x


----------



## Aaisrie

A lot of nursing bra sites instruct you on how to measure yourself too and most places offer returns so you can exchange/refund if it doesn't fit well... I've gone from a DD or E [depending on brand] to a G

I'm feeling sorry for myself, just spent the last 30 mins in the bathroom crying because I've hit a vomiting cycle this evening... 3 times in the last 30 mins... curry soup... ouch... :[


----------



## mummySS

Aww sorry about the throwing up Eve - hope it's not the start of a long cycle :(

It's weird but I feel like my sickness has just suddenly come back with a vengeance, sounds the same with a lot of peeps (although i know it never really went away for a lot of us). It totally sucks.

Tor - I got a couple of nursing bras which I wear now and are really comfortable - i got them when Mamas & Papas had a 3 for 2 sale on. I'd agree with DM, get meausred in a couple of places and do try them on beforehand. I also went into mothercare and tried on loads in different sizes until I was comfy! 

Curlew - useful advice on the nursing bras - thanks!

DM - glad you managed to change hospitals. Like Hann and Mel, I have never seen the same MW twice and have no idea what the labour ward looks like. Plus i'm still not quite sure where i'm giving birth yet either - depends when our house move goes through - eek! Anyway, sounds like this hospital will be a lot better than your old one. Good luck at the theme park, you should still be able to sit and watch and Harry will love that! 

Kelz - :rofl: you did make me cackle! Aww you poor thing having to wait so long at the hospital. Bet you wont be doing that again...!

x


----------



## amand_a

Oh no Aaisrie, I really hope you feel better quickly! :hugs:

DM well done on the hospital transfer. Hopefully you will be able to go have a look around when you get back from hols. I am going to go on a couple of tours of my mat unit in the next few weeks, just so I feel a little more comfortable there. Even though its the same hospital I had DD at I was transferred there in an ambulance and didnt leave my room the whole time i was there. So I don't have a clue where anything is, in fact if I had to drive there right now I would probably get lost doing that too :dohh:.

Kelzy, your story did make me giggle. I must admit though I am a cotton bud itch-er as well and I am always paranoid that will happen. I hope you manage to have a good rest after all that sleeplessness.

Is anyone else getting leaky nipples? Its not so bad that I have to wear breast pads yet but a couple of times a day I get a little tingle and a tiny leak. never happened with DD:shrug:

Also my bits feel bruised too, I'm assuming its just from pressure, I am hoping that means BJ is nice and low. DD was always very high so this is another new feeling for me.

Well the weather here is miserable its cold and dark, however it is a good excuse to still be in my pjs as 10am :blush: I thought I would share my drizzley weather with you, here is a picture taken just outside my laundry door, it looks brighter than it really is :cold:
 



Attached Files:







101_3585.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummySS

Aww amanda you're heading into winter aren't you. Brrrr. What's nice is that when the baby is around 6 months old and all alert and looking around, you'll be in summertime :)


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone!
Amanda - sorry the weather is miserable there. Its nice here but we don't have it nice for long! Not got leaky nipples, I've heard its common with second time mums though. 
Mine were a bit sore but they are fine again now. 

Eve - hope you feel better. I remember when I was hungover once I ate some curry super noodles then felt sick and threw them up and it burnt so bad!

Simmy - hope your sickness has improved too. I felt horrible last night and throughout the night. I've just had some toast so feeling slightly better now. I think it must be to do with them having growth spurts.
I also think my baby has got its hands or feet wrapped under my rib cage and it feels horrible!

Tor - I have no idea about nursing bras, I need to get some but i'm going to wait a few more weeks as when I went to rigby and peller they said so leave it until 2/3 weeks before birth. I might just go to mothercare this time though as I need a few and I'll get expensive otherwise.

AFM - I'm working at home today and actually have quite a lot to do which is tough when I feel ill!I did a long day yesterday 9-4.30 in the office. I need to pop out and get a parcel from the post office too - seems like a bit of an effort though!
Will be on later though I'm sure :)


----------



## fifi-folle

The advice I was given on nursing bras is that they should fit just now on the loosest setting as your rib cage is expanded just now. I was also told not to buy more than one or two just now and get properly fitted once my milk comes in as cup size can change dramatically!
Sorry to hear the sickness has returned Eve. My SIL keeps asking me if I'm being sick again and whether I have really bad indigestion, these are symptoms she really suffered from in 3rd tri, it's like she wishes I was suffering!!! I will admit I keep the Rennies close just now though!!
Iron tablets have just about kicked in now! May have overdone it though, oops! Were away for our 5th anniversary (5yrs married, 11 years togerher) at the weekend which was lovely. Then had reflexology with midwife on Monday, she scared me a bit as she was concerned how engaged baby is and the fact I am measuring a couple of weeks ahead. She was saying stuff like, if the tightenings become rhythmic phone triage, eek! Got my regular mw tomorrow so will ask her, maybe see if I can get a growth scan. 
Silly preggo hormones are driving me mad at the minute. I can cry at the drop of a hat and our dishwasher breaking yesterday was like the end of the world, d'oh!
Hope everyone is as well as can be expected x


----------



## Aaisrie

Thank for all the well wishes... I feel like death... so far have made it from the bed to the sofa and feel like a family of rats died in my mouth :[
I'm just so upset that I've become so sick again :[


----------



## fifi-folle

OMG I've just noticed we have less than 2 months til baby comes!


----------



## mummySS

Sounds horrid Eve.. It can be so disheartening when you get sick again... :hugs: How are the ketones doing? 

Fifi thanks for the info re nursing bras! 

Argghh, baby is kick-kick-kicking away at my bladder today. Like you Hann, i have so much to do workwise but all i feel like doing is sleeping and watching telly. I'm knackered, feel sick and have totally lost motivation to work. On the bright side I have no meetings at all today so at least I can get on with what I have to do without any interruptions :) (apart from the welcome BnB breaks of couse!)


----------



## MrsWez

Eve, hope you feel better soon. I felt like death on Easter Sunday and can feel your pain. I felt like woodland creatures were having sex in my head and stomach.

Kelzy, you're so funny. PMSL!! Glad everything turned out alright.

Sorry if I'm missing anyone. Hope you all are healthy and happy

AFM, we had bad thunderstorms last night and Jonathan was freaking out. I didn't sleep well at all.


----------



## curlew

Tor - I go to a specialist bra shop to be measured in my local town as I really like the staff and they get it spot on each time. However, Debenhams and M&S do fittings but they can be a bit hit or miss. I am going to get measured at my specialist place and then get a nice fancy one from there then go to M&S for a few cheaper ones for everyday use.

Eve, Mummyss - sorry you are both suffering with sickness. Funnily enough I am starting to feel a bit queasy again and was just mentioning it to DH last night, so it's nice to see its not just me although I have to say I haven't had it as bad as you Eve :hugs:

Amanda - sorry you are just heading into your winter. Have to say I am looking forward to summer - seems like we had a long winter this year. Although I am concerned that April may have been our summer:haha:

Hann - hope you manage to get all your work done today. Have to say any chore I have to do these days seems like a mega mission, goodness knows what we will be like in a few weeks.

Fifi - your weekend away sounds lovely and I am quite envious of your massage.

Mrs Wez - sorry you didn't get much sleep last night. Maybe Jonathan will be kind and allow you a nap today.

Having a completely lazy day today. My fingers are tingling like mad. Went out for coffee with friends and I could hardly hold the cup as my fingers were so numb. Must have been typing at work yesterday that made it so bad:growlmad: 

On the upside good excuse for not doing anything as I can't be bothered anyway lol. Kiddicare is delivering my car seat, cot matress and moses basket matress today which is quite exciting.


----------



## mummySS

Oh bollocks, i have just had a letter from the hospital saying I am anaemic (based on my 28 week tests). I was so over the moon at not having gestational diabetes I forgot there could be other stuff wrong! 

Does anyone else have this? I've been advised to take iron tablets but i'm skeptical about how well they work... (plus i know they really bung you up).


----------



## melissasbump

apparently the iron liquid like Spatone, can be easier to take... thats what i have been told. Sorry you have this hun xx


----------



## mummySS

Ooh thanks Mel! will give it a go...


----------



## melissasbump

I dont think it clogs you up as much, ive got some that a friend gave me in case i needed it, but luckily havent as yet, i think its easier to digest than tablets. xx


----------



## Hann12

I'm taking iron tablets, they don't bung me up. I've been taking them off and on since I got pregnant as part of my multi vitamins. I stopped taking them weeks 14-20 and started again at 20 because I thought I was anemic too, means that my tests at 28 weeks would be inaccurate because of the supplements but I'll continue to take them anyway!

Boring day at work, had loads going on and actually managed to get a fair bit done in the past few hours so thats good. I know what you mean though Simmy about motivation, its getting harder! I have also just been asked to go to Bournemouth for the day in a couple of weeks which will be a total pain and its for one 30 minute meeting. Hoping I can get out of it!


----------



## samzi

4d scan tomorrow. SO excited!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Yesterday was really busy, but I survived. My midwife appointment went really well. The baby is measuring well and the heart beat is good. She was squirming around a lot when the midwife was measuring my belly. The only downside is that I gained 3lbs in a week an a half. I'm hoping it was partly due to water weight because I was very bloated. Today my energy level is low again even though I slept plenty. I don't have as much to do, and yet, I'm really having a tough time getting started. I need to go grocery shopping and prepare for more tutoring tonight...not a big deal normally, but right now all I want to do is go back to sleep. 

Kelzy, that sounds like an awful ordeal. I can't believe they kept you waiting so long for something that took so little time to take care of. Hope you get to take a nap. 

DM, glad you changed hospitals. Hope the new one treats you right and you'll get to meet the midwife soon. So far I've met 5 midwives. Fortunately, they're all nice, because I have no clue which one I will end up with. We were supposed to get a tour at the all day class, but we had to postpone it until beginning of June. 

Mel, it stinks they're making you do another blood test. Hope it turns out better. Enjoy your show tonight! 

Tor, I've been wearing the nursing bras for a while now. They're nice and comfy. I also bought some nursing tank tops, which are awesome. I don't miss the underwire at all. 

Eve, sorry to hear you're so sick. Feel better soon!

Mummy, hope you feel better! You need the extra iron because you have an increase in blood volume. You can research what food sources are rich in iron and see if that works better than the tablets. Be careful because you can pass out or feel faint due to the low iron (my mom has been dealing with anemia for many years and she controls it mostly through diet). 

Amanda, hope your weather gets better. It's supposed to rain here too later in the week. I want the sunshine to last a bit longer. I can relate with you regarding the leaking...Lately, I've been leaking slightly (mostly in the morning), so I have to wear pads, so I don't end up with spots on my shirt. Yuck! I didn't think it would start so early. I suppose my body is gearing up for delivery. 

Hann, good luck with your work. Can you call in sick? 

Fifi, hope your dishwasher gets fixed soon. I know what you mean about hormones. I can't wait to get back to normal.

Wez, hope you get to take a nap. Your headache description cracked me up. 

Curlew, hope your hands feel better. Glad you're able to rest. 

Samzi, have fun at the scan :)


----------



## SugarBeth

mummySS said:


> Oh bollocks, i have just had a letter from the hospital saying I am anaemic (based on my 28 week tests). I was so over the moon at not having gestational diabetes I forgot there could be other stuff wrong!
> 
> Does anyone else have this? I've been advised to take iron tablets but i'm skeptical about how well they work... (plus i know they really bung you up).

 I was told that I'm borderline anemic and that I need to raise it. I've been changing my diet to include a lot more iron in my meals, and I'm planning on picking up some iron tablets (I'm already taking a huge slew of vitamins, what's one more?) I really don't want to have any bleeding problems at birth, so I'm pretty focused on getting it up. However, my big problem is that I want to drink milk all the time, and milk blocks iron absorption.


----------



## melissasbump

Oh Mummy, if you have Iron or iron rich food with orange juice it can help iron absorbtion x


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all
Hope everyone is ok

Curlew hope you have enjoyed your lazy days, i love them! Hope your kiddicare delivery came!

Hann, cant believe your company are expecting you to go to Bournmouth for a meeting! Dont they realise you are PREGNANT! Cant they send someone else?

BV, Glad your MW appointment went well. I know what you mean re struggling to get started with your day, i face that on almost a daily basis these days.

SB, Hope you manage to get some iron into you. I thought that my doctor was going to tell me last night that I needed more iron, luckily not..yet! lol

Well AFM ive had another pointless day made worse by the frigging workman outside, they may as well be drilling in my kitchen its THAT loud! Hey ho surely they must finish soon. 
Just had a dinner of pasta with home made garlic bread and the garlic was so strong its all i can taste now!:wacko:
Baby is sticking its feet out my left hand side never felt movement like this before, its a bit weird and is making me squirm! xx


----------



## Tor81

Thanks everyone for all the advice on nursing bras, I'm going to get into town on Sat for when the shops open and go to a few different places and try loads on, getting desperate all of a sudden.

Amanda, I've had a bit of nipple leakage, got to be careful if other people are around when I don't have a bra on, just a nightie! And noticed some staining on the inside of my bra cup, I don't feel anything though.

Fifi, ah bless you crying over the dishwasher, I know exactly what you mean, the slightest thing can set me off at the moment!

Eve, are you feeling any better? Really hope it's a blip and will pass soon.

Samzi, enjoy your scan, dont forget to post pics. :)

DH picked me up at lunchtime today and we drove to the shop together to collect our pram, car seat etc, it's all still in the boxes in his backseat so when we're both back from work we're going to have a play, very exciting!

xx


----------



## mummySS

SugarBeth said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Oh bollocks, i have just had a letter from the hospital saying I am anaemic (based on my 28 week tests). I was so over the moon at not having gestational diabetes I forgot there could be other stuff wrong!
> 
> Does anyone else have this? I've been advised to take iron tablets but i'm skeptical about how well they work... (plus i know they really bung you up).
> 
> I was told that I'm borderline anemic and that I need to raise it. I've been changing my diet to include a lot more iron in my meals, and I'm planning on picking up some iron tablets (I'm already taking a huge slew of vitamins, what's one more?) I really don't want to have any bleeding problems at birth, so I'm pretty focused on getting it up. However, my big problem is that I want to drink milk all the time, and milk blocks iron absorption.Click to expand...

Thanks guys - SB, I just tried the Spatone sachets that Mel recommended - they are really good, they taste metallic if you have them on their own but I had mine with OJ and couldn't taste it at all. It is just clear water from Snowdonia that is rich in iron. Not sure if you get them in the US but you're bound to have something similar. It was £7 for 28 sachets.


----------



## Hann12

My birthing ball arrived today, just did 20 minutes of moving around on it and my back was hurting and the baby felt scrunched up but hopefully I'll get used to it! 
My tens machine also arrived, just hope I'll get to use it!

Hope everyone is feeling a bit better this evening :)


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry to hear about the yucky pills, mummyss. I hope the anemia resolves itself after baby.

Hannah, I've heard alot of great things about the birthing balls. I would get one if I got more use out of it. I wonder if I can rent or borrow one. 

Samzi, have fun at your scan! I can't wait to see pics.

When's dinner Mel? It sounds delish. I'm making baked Ziti.

AFM, I think it will be an early night for me tonight. I've been up since 2AM and I'm exhausted.


----------



## mummySS

Oh dear Hann i thought they were supposed to help relieve back pain! Maybe it is just a case of getting used to it. My antenatal class teacher said they are really important for helping you keep upright/mobile during the first stage of labour. But i'm sure people get by without it. I'm still undecided whether to get one... 

Wez - "baked Ziti" ? what is this culinary delight, sounds interesting!


----------



## MrsWez

mummySS said:


> Wez - "baked Ziti" ? what is this culinary delight, sounds interesting!

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRgtcWBBA79gsGOnjiQL1lDbXOHBfVraKGnom431B6R0Kulxh9NeA

It's pasta, cheese and tomato sauce baked together. Yummy


----------



## SugarBeth

MrsWez said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Wez - "baked Ziti" ? what is this culinary delight, sounds interesting!
> 
> https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRgtcWBBA79gsGOnjiQL1lDbXOHBfVraKGnom431B6R0Kulxh9NeA
> 
> It's pasta, cheese and tomato sauce baked together. YummyClick to expand...

 MMmmm, I LOVE baked ziti! Wish I was eating that. 

Instead, I forgot to eat anything but a small bowl of cereal today before running out the door. I got home at 7 PM and was STARVING. I attacked my kitchen and ate everything from an ice cream cone, to multiple deviled eggs, to a giant salad and plain spaghetti. I was hoping to make something really yummy tonight, but I'm stuffed now. :haha:


----------



## curlew

Mummyss - sorry to hear about the aneamia. Hope you manage to get it regulated soon.

Hann - that's a bit unreasonsable of your work expecting you to go so far for a half hour meeting. hope the birthing ball gets a bit easier. i have heard that they are good when you are in labour.

Samzi - enjoy your scan and can't wait to see the pictures.

BV - glad your midwife appt went well. I think we are all experiencing fatigue and a bit of nausea again. Its starting to feel like the first tri all over again lol.

Mel - your pasta and garlic bread sounds delish. Funny we had spag bol and garlic bread last night. Seems a few of us had pasta heads on lol. Hope the workmen finish soon and you get some peace.

Tor - oooh exciting getting your pram and car seat. Have fun playing with them!

Mrs Wez - hope you had a good nights rest. Your pasta looked very yummy.

SB - I had a day a bit like that had breakfast at 930am (roll and sausage) and then didn't feel hungry so missed lunch but when it came to dinner time I was starving and ate a huge bowl of spag bol, 3 slices of garlic bread and for pud I had two dinner pancakes. All very yummy but felt totally bloated after!

Well my kiddicare order came yesterday and I was really pleased with the goods. The moses basket matress fits perfectly and we were really taken with the quality of the car seat. We haven't opened the cot matress yet as we are waiting to collect the cot in a couple of weeks from Mothercare (hopefully when the nursery is finished) and then I will make sure it fits before I open it.

I had hoped it would be nice and sunny today so I could get some of the baby clothes washed and dried but will just have to content myself ironing our clothes that are already washed and dried. Now I have started preparing stuff for the baby I don't want to do my normal housework just want to do baby stuff:haha:


----------



## Hann12

Curlew - how exciting about the kiddicare order! I bet everything seems to be coming together now! Shame about the washing, looks like the weather is going to be dreary for the next week unfortunately! 

Because of the slightly cooler weather I am at a loss for work clothes, I literally have no jacket to wear and only one pair of work trousers. I have a very odd combination on today of work trousers, casual vest, black work Cardigan, then I have a cable knit cream Cardigan over the top to be my coat substitute. No idea what I will wear tomorrow!! It's annoying as I have a few dresses to wear to work but no coat so they aren't warm enough, obviously not buying any more!! 
I'm also at a hen weekend in Sheffield this weekend and it's going to be 13 degrees, I am going to freeze!! 

What's everyone up to today? I have a full day at work which I am not excited about. Have to be in tomorrow too, two days in a row, how unreasonable ha ha :)


----------



## Clareabell

Curlew - exciting about your orders coming together. At the moment the weather here is alright and bright.

Wez - your dinner looks nice. I love pasta. 

Hann - hope work goes fast for you today. 

AFM - Am sat at my desk very bored as I have zero motivation to do any work at all. I have the midwife at 11.40 so atleast that will break the day up a little bit. The exhaustion is also becoming hard to handle! Am soooo tired!! 

Hope everyone else is having a good morning!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann , re lack of maternity clothing im with you.. my dear OH managed to turn two of my maternity tops lilac by putting them in the wash with a purple towel deeming them now unwearable, Being a man he thinks theres nothing wrong and i can still wear them. DOH!

I had a weird night last night, as i mentioned think baby is completley head down down as getting really strange kicks right high up in my ribs. When i got into bed think baby had hiccups right down near my foof, thaat with kicks up top it kept me away for ages, it was like whichever side i laid on baby was pretesting about it and letting me know! lol
On the plus side my heartburn wasnt as bad lat night, maybe coz baby has dropped down.

Have had to be up early as well today as got a plumber in finishing off our shower and also a man from sharps bedrooms repairing one of our drawers. 
Could do with more sleep, hopefully will get a nap later on.

Curlew, glad your kiddicare order came, i got my mattress from there and am really pleased with it. The weather is a bit hit snd miss isnt it? ive just put some washing on but not sure yet whether il have to dry it inside or out!

Wez, that pasta dish looks yummy, my garlic bread was home made by OH and soooo strong im still tasting it now! grose!

Tor, hope you enjoyed plaing with all your new purchases! I occasionally push my pram around the top floor of the house with ET in it. lol

Simmy, glad you got some Iron supplement, hopefully it will help you.

Hann, 2 days in a row?! thatd terrible, dont work too hard! 

Looking forward to tomorrow, we have tickets to Dirty Dancing the musical in London so am meeting OH when he finishes work, going to see it then have some dinner. 
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Hi all, hope everyone's ok x

I am lurking a bit instead of posting as i have nothing good to say, i am in agony with my pelvis atm, so much so that i can't even sit down, i cry like a baby when i have to get out of bed or get dressed or do anything really. Having a really bad time of it, had to ask my sister to come next tuesday to my growth scan since ultrasound and antenatal are at opposite sides of the hospital, i won't make it and i'll need a wheelchair so she has to come and push me. How embarrassing!!

I will chat a bit when i'm not feeling so bloody sorry for myself lol I won't forget to post my 3d pics on saturday night, thats if i manage to get on the bed to be scanned!! Off to have a good cry, i'm such a wimp!!

Hope everyone has a good day and if your feeling as rubbish as i am :hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

Awwww Kelz sorry you are feeling so rubbish, take it easy and get some rest and i hope you feel better soon. Ive come to the conclusion pregnancy isnt much fun!:hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

Sorry your feeling so rubbush Kelz.

Hann - Dont work too hard!

Mel - I did the opposite and dyed hubbys chef whites a random shade of pink...whoops! 

I am totally with your re not having any clothes to wear, i am the same i dont have a coat or even many jumpers so am pretty much freezing if we go out anywhere.

I am off into town in a bit for a wander round with a friend, then tonight its our work do...Going for a meal at the red hot world buffet and then bowling (i declined to go clubbing afterwards!) again, ive got to find something reasonably nice to wear....


----------



## fifi-folle

melissasbump said:


> Awwww Kelz sorry you are feeling so rubbish, take it easy and get some rest and i hope you feel better soon. Ive come to the conclusion pregnancy isnt much fun!:hugs:

Totally agree but there aren't many people you can say that to! I feel especially guilty moaning about pregnancy aches and pains as it took us so long to get here.


----------



## melissasbump

fifi-folle said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Awwww Kelz sorry you are feeling so rubbish, take it easy and get some rest and i hope you feel better soon. Ive come to the conclusion pregnancy isnt much fun!:hugs:
> 
> Totally agree but there aren't many people you can say that to! I feel especially guilty moaning about pregnancy aches and pains as it took us so long to get here.Click to expand...

I agree Fifi, sorry if i sounded insensitive x


----------



## freckles09

Hi everyone, thanks for the birthday wishes for yesterday! Had a lovely day with hubby - we went shopping and bought a few more baby bits - not much to get now really :thumbup: 

Eve - sorry to hear you're not well, hope you're feeling better soon.

Hann - i got a birthday ball for my birthday yesterday but haven't used it yet. Are you taking yours to hospital for labour? 

MummySS - sorry to hear you have anaemia - i had it years ago but my results came back as negative after my bloods (yay!) - i've been taking Sanatogen tablets which have iron in so i think they've helped. 

Mel - enjoy Dirty Dancing! 

What does everyone think of this for a swaddling option?! Do you think baby would be too hot / be able to wriggle out?! https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hand-Knitted...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=9095842750386351689

What is everyone else planning to put baby in for first few weeks of sleep? We was going to begin with swaddling then get a gro bag...


----------



## amand_a

Not sure about wool freckles, maybe the others can shed some light. with DD I swaddled her until she could roll. I found stretchy cotton wraps to be the best as I could do them nice and snug. By about 2 months I used a sleeping bag underneath and a big thin muslin wrap (Just brought fabric from local store) so that she wouldn't overheat but still felt snug. Also stopped her waving her arms about and waking herself up.


----------



## fifi-folle

melissasbump said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Awwww Kelz sorry you are feeling so rubbish, take it easy and get some rest and i hope you feel better soon. Ive come to the conclusion pregnancy isnt much fun!:hugs:
> 
> Totally agree but there aren't many people you can say that to! I feel especially guilty moaning about pregnancy aches and pains as it took us so long to get here.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree Fifi, sorry if i sounded insensitive xClick to expand...

Not at ALL!!!! This is one of the few places where you know it's ok to moan about all the downsides of pregnancy, as well as celebrating the nice bits too.


----------



## mummySS

Hi ladies I'm on my way into work, had a rubbish nights sleep and I feel horrible! Got a pretty hardcore few meeting this arvo too so am also in the 'feeling sorry for myself' camp! Hugs to everyone else who's feeling miserable too! It'll all be worth it when we're holding our beautiful naughty little babes! 

:hugs:

Will catch up properly later x


----------



## Clareabell

Just a quick one as I'm on my phone but have been to mw and bump is now measuring a wooping 38cms! Scarily babies head is also fully engaged. I have to have a growth scan, bloods and have to see the consultant to discuss birthing options! :(


----------



## melissasbump

Woooaaaahhh Clare, think my moneys on you to be 1st!:winkwink:

Simmy, sorry you are feeling rubbish..:hugs:

Freckles, like Amanda said the wool might be a big too warm, i saw swaddles in Tescos,think i may go with one or two of them but i also want to try the sleeping bags. 

Plumbers finally gone thank goodness, now i can relax and maybe have a nap xx


----------



## MrsWez

Hope you feel better soon, Kelzy. I'm finding pregnancy comes with a lot of pain and illness. What we do for these little ones. :hugs:

Mel, your DH is such a guy!! If it were his shirt, he would never wear it again!!

AFM, We had a sea turtle wash up on the beach today. Luckily beach patrol rescued the big guy and are taking him a facility to get him back to health and release him back into the ocean. It really made my day to know that he is being taken care of.


----------



## gw76

Hello All,
Swaddles and sleeping bags - we swaddled our little guy for the first little bit (2 weeks or so) but eventually gave up as he was a wiggler and slept much better when he could get his arms free 
My mum made us sleeping bags - we have cotton ones and fleece ones - and we used them well past LO's first birthday! So, if you know someone who can sew....

AFM - went to a maternity leave workshop yesterday...wasn't too happy to find out that once my leave is up (next summer) I will not have any benefits or "pay" from anywhere for the 2 months in the summer. Because I am a teacher, we don't work July or August so we don't get paid and my 52 weeks of mat leave will be up! Don't really want to go back to work early, but I might have to! My folks have already said that they will help us over the summer....it's either that or I'm not too sure what... So I think I will be spending some of my time on the phone today making inquiries 

Clareabell - I hope things go alright ...
Kelz- hope you are feeling a bit better soon...I also feel that those ladies who say how wonderful being pregnant is are either lying or just haven't reached the 3rd trimester yet LOL!

Don't remember who said what, but:

Birthing ball - great during labour - sitting on that and the loo were the only 2 places I could get comfortable last time 

Maternity clothes - I wore the same 2 pairs of pants all the time - 5 different tops - and I found I wore the same one every Monday, the same one every Tuesday etc. No one passed comment, not even the students, as I think everyone knows how expensive mat clothes are and that we would rather spend the money on the baby than on ourselves... I say, this is the one time it totally doesn't matter what you put on - you can blame bump for nothing fitting  

Hope you all have a great day - it's half way over for most of you


----------



## Hann12

I'm at work but soooo bored! I have another hour to go and could do with it going fast but I have nothing to do so it's going really slow! 

Simmy - hope you feel better once you get in! 

I've thought of another baby name to add to my girls list - Esme pronouced es - me. I know it's a twilight name though so it might be mega popular. 
Do any of you know many babies named it?


----------



## freckles09

Thanks for the replies about swaddling. Think i might buy one swaddle blanket and see how baby gets on with it. Then get gro bags after a few weeks. 

Hann - i really like the name Esme too but can't have it as our surname ends in 'rey' so would sound a bit weird. I don't know any babies called it but know it's in the top 100 after Twilight! 

MummySS - i hope you feel better soon and get a better nights sleep tonight. 

Wow Claire you are measuring big! Let us know how it goes at the growth scan. My friend was measuring 5 weeks ahead but hers turned out to be a lot of water and she had the baby the day after she was due.


----------



## curlew

Hann - totally know what you mean about clothes. I had a moiuch in M&S today and tried on a couple of dresses but hated them. I have been looking for something for DH's brother's BBQ in a couple of weeks but can't find anything I like. I don't want to spend much as I will have had the baby a few weeks after that so probably won't wear it that much! Esme is a lovely name and I don't know anyone called that.

Mel - ooh Dirty Dancing sounds good. Hope you have a lovely evening out. Glad your plumber is away so you can have a nap.

Kelzy - :hug: that you are having such a torrid time. Not long to go but it must feel like a lifetime when you are in as much pain as you are.

Blue bear - have a nice night out with your work. Sounds like a fun evening dinner and bowling. Can totally understand why you opted out of the clubbing.

Freckles - glad you had a good birthday and you had a good time getting stuff for the baby. I used sleeping bags for DS and intend to do the same for the baby.

Mummyss - sorry you had a bad night last night. Hope you manage to get through your meetings okay.

Clare - sounds like you could be fairly immenent for birth depending on what your consultant says. Any idea when you will see them?

Wez - glad to hear that the turtle is being well looked after. They are such beautiful creatures.

GW - surely you should get paid your summer vacation as its part of your contracted hours. Maybe you could arrange to go back to work the week before and do some lesson planning or something for the next semester, so you are officially back at work and then you can be on leave for the summer holidays with the rest of the school.

AFM - did some housework round the house before taking DS to school. Then went into town for a few bits. When I got home I was exhausted so went for a sleep. Needless to say nothing has been done at home since!!! Really need to get of my bum and do something but am sooo tired all the time.


----------



## Britt11

Clarie, OMG 38 cm???!!! wow, he/she is measuring 5cm ahead and fully engaged, wow! you might be soon, my cousin was exactly 4 weeks early and her baby was over 8 pounds.
happy 33 weeks to you and I and DM!! :hugs:
we are honeydews today!! :haha:


----------



## BlueViolet

I got to sleep in this morning and I woke up to the smell of food. My husband made scrambled eggs. I was so thrilled since I'm always hungry. We got to eat outside on the deck and it felt like a weekend day. Right now I'm being a bit lazy. I might just take it easy and leave the chores for tomorrow. Next week is going to be a bit busy because my parents are coming over next weekend and they want to bring my dad's cousin and his wife over too to see the house. I didn't have the heart to say "no," but I think it's going to be really annoying to tidy up the entire house to show it off and find somewhere for them to sleep. And then there is meals and entertaining...I'm tired just thinking of it. I can't believe how lazy I've become. We'll have to see which wins - my urge to make the house spotless for guests or my awful lack of energy? My dad's cousin and his wife are the type of people that keep so few things on purpose and their place always looks so uncluttered and clean. In comparison, our place is going to look like whirlwind if I don't stash some stuff away. 

Hann, it stinks you're out of warm maternity clothes. I wish I could lend you some. My mother went nuts buying me clothes on sale. I still keep wearing mostly the same things week to week because I have some favorites. Could you try wearing a jacket over your dress and not button it? With a nice scarf it might keep you from freezing...maybe. Also, I don't know anyone named Esme. All I can think of is the author of a book I read. It's a cute name. 

Mel, the Dirty Dancing musical sounds like so much fun. I wish I could go too. Enjoy :) 

Kelzy, it stinks you're feeling so awful. I hope you get some relief soon. :hugs: 

Bb, it stinks about the pink laundry. I have the opposite problem. I'm using Tide fragrance free and there is no bleach in it, yet lately some of our clothes have gotten discolored. Some spots look like they've been bleached. Grrrr!!! I'm going to have to switch detergent, but now it's too late to fix the clothes that are ruined. I haven't used bleach in a year, so there isn't any leftover in the machine. I always use cold water, so I really don't get it. 

Freckles, I think for the summer it seems too hot. It's cute, but I don't know if it's going to work.

Mummy, good luck with work. Hang in there! The weekend is close.

Clarea, you might have more amniotic fluid than average. The baby might not be that big...you never know. Can they do a scan to check? 

Wez, glad the sea turtle got rescued. Beach control really have their act together. 

Gw, it stinks that you can't get paid for next summer. On the bright side, your maternity leave is longer than what most people would get here. I'm a teacher too, but since our move I only have a part time job in the evening tutoring. I'm hoping to be able to continue it even after the baby is born because we can definitely use the extra money, even though it's not much. I'd like to go back to work full time once the baby is a bit older and we can figure out childcare. I can't believe how expensive daycare here is and some of the places I've seen, don't look so good. I'm not sure if I can trust them with my baby.


----------



## SugarBeth

mummySS said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Oh bollocks, i have just had a letter from the hospital saying I am anaemic (based on my 28 week tests). I was so over the moon at not having gestational diabetes I forgot there could be other stuff wrong!
> 
> Does anyone else have this? I've been advised to take iron tablets but i'm skeptical about how well they work... (plus i know they really bung you up).
> 
> I was told that I'm borderline anemic and that I need to raise it. I've been changing my diet to include a lot more iron in my meals, and I'm planning on picking up some iron tablets (I'm already taking a huge slew of vitamins, what's one more?) I really don't want to have any bleeding problems at birth, so I'm pretty focused on getting it up. However, my big problem is that I want to drink milk all the time, and milk blocks iron absorption.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys - SB, I just tried the Spatone sachets that Mel recommended - they are really good, they taste metallic if you have them on their own but I had mine with OJ and couldn't taste it at all. It is just clear water from Snowdonia that is rich in iron. Not sure if you get them in the US but you're bound to have something similar. It was £7 for 28 sachets.Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll look around for at least something like it. I have a hard time keeping iron down (too much iron in a multivitamin either sends me vomitting or feeling really sick on my stomach) so maybe something outside of pill form would be helpful!



curlew said:


> SB - I had a day a bit like that had breakfast at 930am (roll and sausage) and then didn't feel hungry so missed lunch but when it came to dinner time I was starving and ate a huge bowl of spag bol, 3 slices of garlic bread and for pud I had two dinner pancakes. All very yummy but felt totally bloated after!

I hate when that happens! I was at a doggy social with my dog Sophie, and my stomach would not stop growling. Finally I realized that oops, I haven't eaten in a long time and I started feeling a bit faint. Since Sophie was completely worn out already and napping on my shoe, I figured I should leave a bit early before I made a scene so I rushed home and gorged myself! Didn't feel too good afterwards. Gotta remember to eat, even when I don't want to!


I'm 33 weeks today! And totally freaked out that in my pregnancy journal, it mentions only having FOUR weeks to go until I hit full term! :wacko: Knowing there's only 7 weeks until my due date was daunting enough!


----------



## Clareabell

I am soooo tired, I dont know what is wrong with me. I went to Guildfrod with DH this afternoon to have a look round the shops, total waste of time and is too hilly :(

I have got my growth scan on Saturday. I cannot wait to find out once and for all if my baby is a giant or if it is just fluids, they are also teating me for OC as my hands and feet are hotter than the surface than the sun and have itching everywhere. 

Hann - I like the name Esme, I personally do not know any babies with it at all. I am sadly a massive twilight fan though and love the books and movies soooo much!! I wanted Bella for my little girl but DH said no :(

Simmy and Kelz- Sorry to hear you are feeling rough, i hope you have started to feel better. :hugs:

Mel - Im really jealous of you going to DD musical, i would love to see that, musicals are my favourite. Also cant believe you dont watch Glee it takes me to my happy place its so camp and pure cheese!

Freckles - Glad you had a good birthday and got some nice baby bits. I dont have a swaddle or a gro bag but all my firends who have had babies swear by the gro bags. I think i will just wait and see what she likes???

Wez - The sea turtle story is so cool! It makes me happy thinking of you over in the US in the sunshine with the sea and beach in a place where sea turtles wash up!!! A million miles away from life her in the grey UK where all we have wash up on our beaches are used condoms. lol :)

BV - Glad hubby treated you to breakfast. :)

Happy 33 weeks to SB, Anna, Britt and DM 7 weeks!! Arghhh!!


----------



## BlueViolet

SB, I'm not quite as far as you are, but the fact that we're so close to full term also hit me. Personally, I'm thrilled. I really want to meet her. Plus, I'm so huge that I feel like I'm going to pop anytime now. It's too bad our bellies don't come with those turkey things that pop out when they're done :rofl: 

Here are pictures at 32 weeks. Do I look like I'm about to "pop" or what? lol
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0021 copy.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0022 copy.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hann12

Clare - I can imagine you can't wait for your growth scan, you'll have to tell us how you get on! I thought I was carrying loads of fluid but at my 4D scan the lady said that I wasn't, having said that she also said that my placenta wasn't low lying so who knows what to believe now!!

Wez - I'm so glad the sea turtle was rescued! I love turtles, I saw a few when I went diving last year, they are amazing!

GW - hope you get your mat leave sorted. I know what you mean about mat clothes, I'm wearing the same stuff over and over!

Curlew - I sympathise with the tiredness. I worked all day and when I got home I cleaned the bath then had a bath and then had the make dinner as Greg has a work thing so I feel exhausted now. I used to look forward to bed time but I don't anymore because sleep is so painful and interrupted. Its so annoying!!

BV - how nice of your husband to look after you! It sounds very glam having breakfast on the deck! I hope you can muster the energy to get some tidying done :hugs:
I love your bump pic and you look so happy!

SB - Happy 33 weeks! Very exciting and can't believe how fast it is coming round for you guys!

Mel - hope the baby has moved down for you. Funnily enough after my 20 minutes bouncing on the birthing ball the baby has gone from head down to transverse again. I can tell because of the location of the hiccups. Not what it was meant to do, I clearly have a naughty baby!!

Kelzy - :hugs: and sorry you are having a rubbish time :(

BB - hope you are having fun tonight - did you find something nice to wear?

Freckles - glad you enjoyed your birthday! I have a swaddle from tesco but its a cotton one not tesco own, swaddleme or something. I just got one and a 1 tog sleeping bag thing so I can try both and then get more of the one the baby prefers.

Simmy - did you survive work?

AFM - had my bath and practiced some hypno birthing. I'm still going to do all I can to plan for a natural birth and hope that the 4D scan woman was right about the placenta. So birthing ball and hypno birthing relaxation it will be! Although the birthing ball had better get easier!
Work was boring and another day in the office tomorrow :(
Thanks for all the comments on Esme, so I was reading up and some people pronounce its Es-May. So I'm not so sure now. I wanted to have a few boys names and a few girls names for the big day to see what he/she looks like when they come out though so it might still be in there. Greg wasn't overly convinced though. 
Hope everyone has nice pain free and relaxing evenings! :)


----------



## melissasbump

Evening all.

GW, Rubbish re your maternity pay, i hope you manage to get something sorted.

Curlew, i had a nap too, problem is it was for most of the afternoon! Im such a lightweight these days!

Happy 33 weeks to Britt, DM and Clare, woo hoo!!

BV, Lovely that your hubby made you breakfast to have on the deck! I agree with Hann, sounds so glam! Great bump pics too.

SB, Happy 33 weeks to you too!


Clare, looking forward to hearing about your scan, have you been measuring big the whole way? Fully engaged head! Labour sounds iminent! :winkwink:
Hope you are having a relaxing evening and sleep well tonight.

Hann, funny that your baby appears to have gone tranverse again, you must have a naughty one in there lol!
Re Esme, its a lovely name! We have just settled on one boys and one girls name and havent talked about it for weeks, probably wont have the converstation again till the birth and will do a complete u turn!

Just been for a walk with the dog, didnt even go far and now got backache and bump ache! lol Just relaxing now in front of the TV. Got to go back to the docs tomorrow to re do my bloods. Boo! x


----------



## Hann12

Mel - hope it goes well tomorrow - you'll be 31 weeks whoo hoo!!

LOL my phone was just ringing and I went to see who it was (caller ID) and its was the MIL so I walked straight out of the room and ignored it!! Greg can speak to her if he wants but as I'm alone I think I'm justified to ignore that call :)


----------



## SugarBeth

BV - does it sound terrible if I say I'm not all that anxious to meet her? lol, I love the idea of having my baby here, but with everything that goes with it (birthing, trying to heal afterwards, all the bleeding, the sleepless nights, worrying about her breathing, getting used to the crying, etc) I kinda rather just keep her in there for a while longer! lol! :haha: I guess I'm just nervous at becoming a first time mom!

However, I'm getting really anxious to have my body back (as much as I can have it back while breastfeeding). I just want to be thin again and to be able to breathe and not have so much weight on me!)


Edit: here's a picture of my 33 week bump today - it's much more sloped now that she's dropped: 
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/016.jpg


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Mel - hope it goes well tomorrow - you'll be 31 weeks whoo hoo!!
> 
> LOL my phone was just ringing and I went to see who it was (caller ID) and its was the MIL so I walked straight out of the room and ignored it!! Greg can speak to her if he wants but as I'm alone I think I'm justified to ignore that call :)

Dont blame you! Mind you.. i t would have been interesting to see how she reacted to you after the weekend! X:winkwink:


----------



## emzeebob

my travel system is back in stock yay!!! just wish my maternity grant wud hurry up so it wll be still in stock


----------



## Hann12

melissasbump said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Mel - hope it goes well tomorrow - you'll be 31 weeks whoo hoo!!
> 
> LOL my phone was just ringing and I went to see who it was (caller ID) and its was the MIL so I walked straight out of the room and ignored it!! Greg can speak to her if he wants but as I'm alone I think I'm justified to ignore that call :)
> 
> Dont blame you! Mind you.. i t would have been interesting to see how she reacted to you after the weekend! X:winkwink:Click to expand...

I know but I just can't be bothered, besides i think Greg should have to speak to her first!!

Emzee thats great news!

I've just got round to watching the 'Inside the human body' program i had no idea how amazing and hard it is to actually get pregnant! I'm feeling very proud of my LO right now!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey girls... still not feeling great, ended up down at the hospital this afternoon to get checked after I developed severe pain/pressure behind my eyes and sensitivity to the light but they ruled out pre-eclampsia thank God!! I did get a scan and Atticus is still measuring ahead at 31 +4 [I'm 30+3] so there's nothing wrong with him. I do have a crazy rash on my tummy though which the Dr said looked severe and has run liver tests [I don't understand why?!] to see if there is something there causing it.
Just gonna go back to lying dying on the sofa now! Will try and catch up when I feel better!!


----------



## mummySS

Claire - I am totally with you on the exhaustion front, i am sooooo tired all the time all i want to do is sleep! Don't worry too much about the size, it could just be fluid as others have said! Hope you don't have OC - does it have any implications/complications? It must just be annoying to be itchy. 

Hann - I love the name Esme! Think it's lovely. And if your baby doesn't look like an Isabella (have I remembered correctly?) it's a good 2nd option. I think i saw that inside body programme when we were TTC and was convinced it was never going to happen for us - it just seems impossible doesn't it!

Blue V - awww lovely bump pics - and you do look very smiley and happy!

SB - lovely bump too, it is very neat!

Eve - so sorry you're back in hospital. When will you get a break... Glad Atticus is doing well... :hugs:

Kelzy - sorry you're having a crappy day. Let's hope tomorrow's better. :hugs:

Mel - hope you had a relaxing evening. I get bump ache when i walk too (for like 2 mins lol!). Good luck for your bloods tomorrow and enjoy Dirty dancing! 

Freckles - happy bday for yest! Hope you had a lovely day. 

Wez - I LOVE the sea turtle story. They are such beautiful creatures. [Was also :rofl: at Clare's comment about washed up condoms on UK beaches, pmsl]

Curlew - hope you find something to wear for the BBq - it is so difficult isn't it! I'm going to two 30th birthday parties in central London on saturday night (if i can stay awake lol) and I honestly don't have a clue what to wear... 

Happy 33 weeks to Britt, DM, SB and Clare! that's soooo far along!

re: Maternity clothes, I am the same, I hardly have any I just wear the same 3 tops and the same trousers (work) or jeans (not work). I do have 2 pairs of soft trackies that I pretty much live in though :)

Well, I survived work today - didn't quite finish my massive task list but will have to do it on sunday... Have the day off tomorrow but quite an early start - another all day NCT class (this time women-only - all the gory stuff i'm thinking. Eek). 

Talking of which i'd better get to bed!

Btw if anyone hasn't got a mattress yet, I just ordered a half price really good quality cot bed mattress from the Babies R Us sale - down from £160 to £80! Has good reviews too...
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-.../Duo-Airflow-Spring-Cotbed-Mattress(0074001)? 

x


----------



## DragonMummy

Restless legs. going to have to kill myself..... :dohh:


----------



## fifi-folle

Wish I even knew why I am awake. Third night in a row of sleeping soundly for about 4 hours then waking and not being able to get back to sleep. So glad I don't work in mornings!!!
Eve- they would do liver function test to rule out Obstetric Cholestasis.


----------



## kelzyboo

:flower: Just popping in, hope everyone has a good day and isn't feeling too crappy x

DM, restless legs are no fun, i've had them since i was a child, my mum used to spend hours rubbing them every night they were so bad, must have been fun for her :haha: Abbie wakes in the night every so often with them too, must be a family thing!! Mine are not too bad at the moment, in so much pain anyway i don't think i'd even feel them lol I am starting to get the dreaded leg cramps though :wacko: Hope you managed to get some sleep x

Well, i'm still in pain and still grumpy :cry: taking my painkillers more regular now, trying hard to avoid it but theres not much option at the moment, will be talking on tuesday with the consultant and hopefully they will give me a date for his arrival, i think its going to have to be a c-section though, theres very little chance of me doing it naturally unless by some miracle it gets a bit better!!

Got my 3d scan tomorrow and i'm dreading getting on the bed lol hope i get some good pictures to compensate for the pain, will pop on to share them with you all when i get chance (by that i mean when Abbie's put down the argos catalogue and gone to bed :happydance:) 

Have a good day everyone, :hugs: to anyone who needs one xxx


----------



## Tor81

I'm the same with running out of clothes, I've been in dresses recently but a mixture of the cooler weather and fact I'm not shaving my legs for a couple of weeks until my pre holiday wax on Thurs means I had to bite the bullet and buy a couple of pairs of mat trousers last week! And before I was getting away with my normal stretchy tops but they're too short now so having to buy a few longer ones.

Mel, love the visual I'm getting of you pushing ET around in your pram!! Hope you enjoy Dirty Dancing tonight, let me know if it's worth seeing.

Big hugs to Kelzy, hope you have a better day today :hugs:

Freckles, I don't know much about swaddling yet, not sure whether wool is the right material though, I think the existing Mums are best placed to answer you. I'm planning on swaddling in a cotton cellular blanket to start with if baby likes it.

Wez, exciting about the turtle, did you take any pics? So nice to hear a happy ending. :)

GW, can you go back to work just before the holidays, for just 2 weeks or something so that you can start getting paid again?

Clare, good luck for your growth scan tomorrow, will be interesting to find out if baby is big or if it's just you!! And don't worry you're not the only Glee fan, I really enjoy it too. :)

BV & SB, great bump pics!

Hann, don't blame you for ignoring the MIL call, did she try again?! That program sounds interesting, what channel was it on?

Eve, sorry you're suffering hun, good that they ruled out pre-eclampsia though. :hugs:

I'm off to the Doctors surgery now to get a "fitness to fly" certificate, all I have to do is fill out a form and pay £15, don't actually need to see a doctor which I find a bit ridiculous!

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

omg only 4weeks and 6 days to go till i have Flynn, in away i will be glad when he is here as im sooooo fucked off today...

reason being is that i have jay and skye to take to school and i like to take skye to school first as its closer to the house then i take jay after well anyway i was just about to take jay around to his class when i find out his fliping gate was locked i was like WTF....! so i had a word with Mrs Prew (jays old teacher... skyes teacher atm) and she said she will take jay to his class for me as she knows i am not far from popping out the baby and the amout of times i have been in hospital, anyway i am glad that there is at least one teacher there that understands me and how i feel and i will miss her till Flynn is older to go to her class....


----------



## Blue_bear

Morning guys!

Ive had a read through but cant remember much....i actually feel hungover even though i didnt drink anything.....must just be too much excitement and now im shattered!

Big Hugs for you all though :)

I had a nice time after having a major tantrum about having nothing to wear. We didnt end up bowling in the end, just sat and chatted etc in the restaurant. Was nice, and probably one of the last times i will be out on my own before baby gets here!

Off to do horses now, will catch you all later xx


----------



## Hann12

Anna that's so nice if her! I can't believe how long you have left!! So are you having a c section which is why you know the date? 

Kelzy - have a relax today and hopefully your back/ pelvis will be marginally better for tomorrow so you can enjoy it! 

DM - :hugs: fir the restless legs! 

Simmy - let us know how your class goes today! Sounds interesting!!

Tor - she didn't call again thankfully though she probably will tonight, I will be out again!! The human body program is BBC 1 I think but it was only about babies on week 1. 

Eve - hope you are feeling better today! 

Mel- happy 31 weeks! Enjoy dirty dancing! 

Apologies for anyone I've missed. 

AFM - tired today because in addition to my usual wake ups Greg slept walked last night! He went into our ensuite, switched the lights on, brushed his teeth, washed his face etc then came back into the bedroom and started putting on lipsalve, lights still on! I started to have a go at him for waking me up until I realised he was asleep! Very strange, he has never done it before! 
Off to work now, going out at lunch to try and get a thicker black cardy to wear while in Sheffield at the weekend, I imagine I won't find one though as all the summer stuff will be there! 
Have a nice day everyone! :)


----------



## Annamumof2

Hann12 said:


> Anna that's so nice if her! I can't believe how long you have left!! So are you having a c section which is why you know the date?
> 
> Kelzy - have a relax today and hopefully your back/ pelvis will be marginally better for tomorrow so you can enjoy it!
> 
> DM - :hugs: fir the restless legs!
> 
> Simmy - let us know how your class goes today! Sounds interesting!!
> 
> Tor - she didn't call again thankfully though she probably will tonight, I will be out again!! The human body program is BBC 1 I think but it was only about babies on week 1.
> 
> Eve - hope you are feeling better today!
> 
> Mel- happy 31 weeks! Enjoy dirty dancing!
> 
> Apologies for anyone I've missed.
> 
> AFM - tired today because in addition to my usual wake ups Greg slept walked last night! He went into our ensuite, switched the lights on, brushed his teeth, washed his face etc then came back into the bedroom and started putting on lipsalve, lights still on! I started to have a go at him for waking me up until I realised he was asleep! Very strange, he has never done it before!
> Off to work now, going out at lunch to try and get a thicker black cardy to wear while in Sheffield at the weekend, I imagine I won't find one though as all the summer stuff will be there!
> Have a nice day everyone! :)

no i'm bring induced hun


----------



## kelzyboo

Aww Hann sounds like you had a fun night, i bet he's really embarrassed about it now lol Try to take it as easy as you can if your tired, you must be counting the hours until bed time xx


----------



## melissasbump

Morining all, am so tired!

Kelzy, :hugs: really hope the pain eases for you soon, hope the scan goes well and you get some great pics.

DM, with you on the restless legs.. arrrghhh! have a safe trip home today 

Fifi, hope you got back to sleep, insominia sucks!

Tor "sounds like those "fitness to fly certs are a con!" Not that you have much choice though where r u going? anywhere nice?

Wez, cant remember if i commented on the turtle story, but i thought it was very cute, turtles rock! 

Mummy, your life is way too hectic for me! I dont think i could do half of what you are still doing! Respect to you sister!!:thumbup:

Hann, Lol at Greg sleepwalking although not so good it interupted your sleep! Very strange if he hasnt done it before. One of my exs did that once and pissed in my wardrobe, he woke up pretty quick!!
(the above sounds like i have lots of exs... which i dont!!)
Hope work is ok today!

31 weeks yay!! x


----------



## melissasbump

Oh forgot to have the usual moan.... my carpel tunnel is getting worse! last night was the worst its ever been, between that and having dreams about Lindsey (non sexual!) i didnt have a great nights sleep! lol


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol Mel, its a good thing you added 'non sexual' to that :haha:
Happy 31 weeks, :hugs: hope your carpal tunnel feels better soon, never had it but i heard its bloody awful, hope you get chance to rest, seems we're all getting tired now lol must be a 3rd tri thing xx


----------



## fifi-folle

After 2 hours awake last night I finally got back to sleep around 5am, didn't get up til 930 when I HAD to get out of bed to eat. I am so hungry the past couple of days, think I'm in for another growth spurt!


----------



## curlew

hi all

BV - mmm your breakfast sounds like it was lovely. I think at this stage of your pregnancy people who visit just have to take you as you are. Hope your enjoy your relatives visit. Love the bump.

Clare - hope your scan goes well. Shame about the OC hope you feel better soon.

Hann - hypnobirthing sounds so good. I hope you manage to have what you want when the time comes to it. I watched that programme as DH taped it for me last week and I have to say when you see what happens to make our little ones it is amazing. Poor Greg sleepwalking - lucky he didn't try go downstairs or anything dangerous as he could have hurt himself.

SB - lovely bump.

Mel - hope your doctors appt goes okay today.

Emzee - fingers crossed your maternity grant comes through soon.

Eve - sorry you have been so poorly again.

Mummyss - two parties in one evening wow I am in awe of your stamina. I am dreading the BBQ and that's an afternoon thing as I know I will be needing a nap! Hope you enjoy your NCT class.

Dm -sorry to hear you have restless legs. Have a good journey home.

Fifi - not being able to sleep is the pits. Glad you managed to get some more rest. 

Kelzy - you have to take your pain killers please don't beat yourself up about it. Hope you get some good pics tomorrow.

Tor - are you off somewhere exciting?

Anna - gosh that isn't long at all is it. 

BB - glad you had a nice time last night.

Mel - see if you can get a referral to a physio. Otherwise in the meantime try and get some tubigrip bandages and double them over. Put them on your arms with the folded bit up near your knuckles and then pull down to just before your elbow (you will have to cut holes for your thumbs). This should help keep the swelling down during the day which in turn reduces the pressure on the nerves. They look like attractiove evening gloves - not. You can also get wrist supports from JJB sports which have a splint in them. I had one of these for night time til I managed to see my physio and she gave me the NHS ones. These keep your wrists straight at night which should help too. That's what the physio gave me and after a couple of days it has got a lot better. The only time mine are really sore now is when I have been at work and using the computer a lot.

AFM - had a bad nights sleep too. I just couldn't get comfortable. Feel really tired today but can't sleep today as I am waiting to autoglass to come and repair DH car windscreen as he has a huge crack in it. Have done a couple of hours ironing so far, having a short rest and catch up on here then back to doing the rest. Only DH's clothes to go now so should be finished by 2pm. Its so slow doing the ironing now as I find I have to sit down to do it otherwise I get back ache.


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone,

I've tried to scan through but I can't remember much sorry! Hope you feel better Eve!

We had a lovely time away, luckily the weather behaved all week so we've been quite lucky!

Hope everyone's OK and had a good week xx


----------



## Annamumof2

ive got signs of PE and i got period like pains today


----------



## MrsWez

Cute bump, SB!!

Claire, LMAO at your description of your beaches!! 

Hope you feel better Eve

DM, maybe you should just chop them off!! LOL, hope you get a good nights sleep soon.

Can't wait to see your pics, Kelzy!!

AFM, not much going on. I didn't get any pics of said turtle. I didn't have my phone with me at the moment. My baby shower is in 4 days!! Our childbirth classes are tomorrow and I'm having friends over from Tuesday until next Monday so I won't be on as much. Busy week. 

Congrats to those in their 31st and 32nd weeks!


----------



## DragonMummy

Anna go to the docs woman! Mel am strangely disappointed ...


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Anna go to the docs woman! Mel am strangely disappointed ...

i'm seeing the DAU in banbury today for my BP check so i will mention it then and see what they say...


----------



## Annamumof2

arghhhh my BP is up by my home monitor :-(


----------



## Aaisrie

omg so many posts... my head/eyes are still sore so I haven't been able to catch up yet. Hope everyone is having a good Friday 13th! I wish I wasn't pregnant so I could get a tattoo!!! Saw this funny pram - deathtrap much?

https://hackedirl.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/epic-win-photos-stroller-win.jpg


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> omg so many posts... my head/eyes are still sore so I haven't been able to catch up yet. Hope everyone is having a good Friday 13th! I wish I wasn't pregnant so I could get a tattoo!!! Saw this funny pram - deathtrap much?
> 
> https://hackedirl.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/epic-win-photos-stroller-win.jpg

omg my husband loves failblog


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Anna go to the docs woman! Mel am strangely disappointed ...

PMSL!:rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Sorry for the one sided post but: 
I've been getting baby hiccups pretty much consistently for the past two weeks at about 6 times a day or night and they last for about 5 minutes each time. I was googling to see what causes them and came across 'cord obstruction' where the cord is round the babys neck and causing less ability to breath and therefore the hiccups. So obviously I'm worried abd called the midwife who saud that 'i think this is a bit melodramatic' and that as long as I'm getting movement then everything is fine and that I'll probably just have a very hiccupy baby when it comes out! 
So obviously that's meant to put my mind at rest but didn't really.
Has anyone else got a hiccupy baby and having them this much?? :)


----------



## Clareabell

Hann my baby gets the hiccups a couple of times a day and they last for 3-4 minutes. I would try not to stress too much. :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Hann12 said:


> Sorry for the one sided post but:
> I've been getting baby hiccups pretty much consistently for the past two weeks at about 6 times a day or night and they last for about 5 minutes each time. I was googling to see what causes them and came across 'cord obstruction' where the cord is round the babys neck and causing less ability to breath and therefore the hiccups. So obviously I'm worried abd called the midwife who saud that 'i think this is a bit melodramatic' and that as long as I'm getting movement then everything is fine and that I'll probably just have a very hiccupy baby when it comes out!
> So obviously that's meant to put my mind at rest but didn't really.
> Has anyone else got a hiccupy baby and having them this much?? :)

my baby gets them often too, about 3 times a day at least lasting for 5 minutes. I assumed she got them when she is swallowing her amniotic fluid. When I had my scan at 19 weeks, they said her belly was full :haha: so she was drinking lots. I read in my baby books that its actually good for them that it trains their diaphgram and muscles and matures their nervous system, and that its only worrisome to us.
at this point they are practicing sucking, swallowing ect..
hope this helps


----------



## Blue_bear

Yep mine has been getting hiccups loads too.....strangely ive not had them once since being pregnant!

My little monkey who has been head down for weeks has decided to turn himself breech! I only know this for sure because i felt hiccups in my ribs....he must have fancied a change of scenery! Did have aminor meltdown that this would ruin the birth i want etc etc. I text my MW friend and a few other knowledgeable people ;) and managed to stop being ridiculous, he's got loads of time yet!

Got some good news today though, the Job centre finally got back to me on whether they are going to pay my maternity or not....thankfully they are! They have got a fairly substantial back payment to make too :) Its also going until the end of January when i only expected 6 months so thats an added bonus too. 
Waiting to hear on sure start grant now....


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for all the hiccup comments I really appreciate it! It's hard to ignore scare stories!! Hopefully he/she is just fine and happy having the hiccups. 

That's great news on the mat pay! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

another one sided post. Am home, washing on. will catch up properly later! Big love to all. xxx


----------



## mummySS

I'm getting restless legs too. And itchy as well!

Anyway I found this article on it, think I'll give it a try!
https://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/health/2011/0510/1224296593923.html


----------



## SugarBeth

My baby gets hiccups constantly - literally about five times a day or so she has the hiccups. And they're starting to last a lot longer too - before it would only be like 30 seconds, now she'll have them for like two or three minutes or more. 

I heard hiccups are supposed to be how the baby's diaphram gets strengthened to breathe better once on the outside, so it could be just that.


----------



## Hann12

SB thanks - I'm reassured that yours gets them as frequently. I guess as long as we can feel them thats the main thing!


----------



## Doodlepants

L gets hiccups every day, I'd try not to worry I think it's pretty normal.

DM- I feel for you re the washing! I am also un-packing and washing now- yawn!

Well we phoned today as our pushchair was meant to be ready by the 2nd week of this month, they are now saying the end of the month......It pains me that they've had so much of my money all of this time and I still have no pushchair! Moan over lol!

Does anyone who already has children know anything about schools being able to give medication etc? The day we went away H had a docs appointment and we were told she has asthma :( and I'm not sure if her nursery will giver her her inhaler if she needs it?
It's only mild but I'm still gutted for her- she has eczema that she's had since she was a baby- she's not around any smokers or anything but I guess it's just one of those things...


----------



## fifi-folle

Doodlepants said:


> Does anyone who already has children know anything about schools being able to give medication etc? The day we went away H had a docs appointment and we were told she has asthma :( and I'm not sure if her nursery will giver her her inhaler if she needs it?

The nursery will have a form for you to fill in to say you authorise them to give her the inhaler if she needs it. Might be worth asking if any of the staff have done asthma training (Asthma UK do it). They will store her inhaler in a named box in a secure place and should regularly check to ensure it doesn't become out of date. (This is based on my experience and training in both childcare and teaching).


----------



## Clareabell

Welcome back DM and Doods!! 

Simmy- worth mentioning the itchyness to your MW but feel for you it drives me insane and nothing helps, creams make it worse. It def gets worse the hotter I get though.


----------



## mummySS

Thanks Clare - yes I was a bit worried about OC but I already had a liver function test and was fine. I read on babycentre that restless legs can also be related to anaemia so that would make sense. It does drive you crazy though!! 

Welcome back DM and Doods! Sorry to hear about holly's asthma doods, thankfully it's mild but I know what you mean you just feel bad for her. 

Will be back online later, just on my phone now

X


----------



## BlueViolet

Just got back from shopping and lunch with a friend. I'm exhausted and all I did was walk around the mall. Now I have more errands to run, but little motivation to get moving again. My one accomplishment of the day is not buying anything and resisting the sales. I just went to keep her company and look. It's nice to have some self-control back :) 

Anna, hope all is well! :hugs: 

DM and Mummy, hope your legs get better soon! 

Doodle, it stinks about the stroller. They shouldn't have charged your card until the stroller was in stock. It's ridiculous. Hope they can get it to you soon! Sorry to hear Holly has asthma. Poor kid. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks Fifi! I was worrying that they wouldn't give it to her, you've put my mind at ease! x


----------



## fifi-folle

They have a duty of care so would be in a lot of trouble if they didn't help her!!!


----------



## emzeebob

oh my days, anybody have any advice of how to get a foot out of my ribs. i swear for the last 2 days jaycobs foot has been wedged in there and im in agony, i cant lean forward, or get comfy etc, grrrrrr. or is it just a case of putting up with it till he decides to move

im so tired at the mo, cant sleep at night due to be uncomfortable and find myself nodding off in the day on the sofa, think i mite spend the next 10 weeks sleeping on the sofa at night, lol


----------



## emzeebob

oh my days, anybody have any advice of how to get a foot out of my ribs. i swear for the last 2 days jaycobs foot has been wedged in there and im in agony, i cant lean forward, or get comfy etc, grrrrrr. or is it just a case of putting up with it till he decides to move

im so tired at the mo, cant sleep at night due to be uncomfortable and find myself nodding off in the day on the sofa, think i mite spend the next 10 weeks sleeping on the sofa at night, lol


----------



## DragonMummy

emz get on all 4's and shake your bottom vigourously. when nobody else is in the room obv...


----------



## DragonMummy

Doodlepants said:


> L gets hiccups every day, I'd try not to worry I think it's pretty normal.
> 
> DM- I feel for you re the washing! I am also un-packing and washing now- yawn!
> 
> Well we phoned today as our pushchair was meant to be ready by the 2nd week of this month, they are now saying the end of the month......It pains me that they've had so much of my money all of this time and I still have no pushchair! Moan over lol!
> 
> Does anyone who already has children know anything about schools being able to give medication etc? The day we went away H had a docs appointment and we were told she has asthma :( and I'm not sure if her nursery will giver her her inhaler if she needs it?
> It's only mild but I'm still gutted for her- she has eczema that she's had since she was a baby- she's not around any smokers or anything but I guess it's just one of those things...

Harry has it too. We have an inhaler at nursery, you have to fill in a form saying when, why and how to administer. If it's only mild, the brown inhalers should control it if you use them morning and night so you shouldn't need the blue ones. i always beat myself up that its my fault for smoking for the first 7 weeks of my preg before i knew i was expecting, but its a hereditary thing in my family, loads of us have it. And he had the eczema too. xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Anywho - hello I'm back! I have been reading all week but just can't be arsed to do long updates on my phone as whenever i do you can guarantee the bloody forum dies on its arse!!!

i have a booking in appointment with my new MW next Thurs at 11am. So until then I am rather in limbo - i don't belong anywhere!! Sophie, STAY!!! There's holiday pics on FB. Will put my bump pic up in a sec although i think most will have seen it. I just love showing off my big belly!


----------



## DragonMummy

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/226414_10150572762735023_781605022_18342343_1514655_n.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/224309_10150572762720023_781605022_18342342_4161403_n.jpg


----------



## kelzyboo

Lovely bump DM and no stretchies either....jealous much lol x


----------



## Doodlepants

Wooo great bump pics DM!

H only has a blue inhaler- what's the difference? We have to give it to her 4 times a day until she seems better the doc said :/ I feel like I know nothing about it all :/ We went in initially because H coughs all through the night and after exercise and I was getting a bit worried about her x


----------



## DragonMummy

Really? OK personally I think thats bollocks. The brown one is a preventative one, the blue one is a reliever. We have always been given both and when we use the brown one properly, 2 puffs twice a day, we don't really need to use the blue one. But when we get out of the habit (like when I was in hospital) he really suffers for it. I have been told that it's better to use the brown one than have to use the blue. We have seen numerous different doctors and specialists and have NEVER beentold just to use the blue one. Now i am no expert, but I would ask for a second opinion as if she is asthmatic i think she would benefit more from a preventative than a cure.



EDIT: and H is the same - he coughs at night and after exercise.


----------



## Doodlepants

That sounds much better! I think I might go back and get some more info on it and ask for a brown one- it's crap her having to have it 4 times a day!


----------



## DragonMummy

Kelz I was riddled with bloody stretchmarks when I had H. You can still see them but theyre silver so they don't show on photos. There were no bare belly pics in my last pregnancy!!! Hence I am taking lots of pics this time as it looks nice!


----------



## DragonMummy

Sounds bloody ridiculous to me. The one he is on is Clenil 100mg but he was on the 50mg to start with, I imagine thats what Holly would start on.

He's always had minor breathing problems. He used to rattle when he was asleep when he was a baby (which was f**king terrifying) and has been on inhalers since he was about 18 months. But it's manageable and when we're Good Mummy And Daddy and he's been having his brown one morning and evening we don't even know he has it. xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Also most GP practices have "Asthma Nurse". Might be worth booking an appointment with them instead of GP for more info. Ours is a nurse practitioner so can prescribe. She was the one who upped Harry's Clenil.


----------



## kelzyboo

The brown one is meant to be used every day, to stop you needing the blue one, i wonder why they haven't given it to her.
Only time i use the blue regular is during a bout of bronchitis or a bad chest infection, then i take 10 puffs whenever i need it (which is a lot) as its equivelant to the nebulizer, keeps me out of hospital! She should really have a brown one for use every day, i don't use mine as i should only when i'm ill with it but it does help, its worth asking them for one xx

DM, love the holiday pics! How cute is little dragon lol he's got the sweetest little smile, you all look very happy and relaxed x


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks Kel! he's a lovely little chap, really. We have moments but christ, if you compare it to the major hormonal hissy meltdowns that I have it's nothing!


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol they won't last forever though, hopefully Sophie will arrive and take all your mean hormones away!! He does look a happy little boy, will break some hearts one day x


----------



## Hann12

So guess what the vindictive MIL did now.....greg's aunt (not blood relative) got a brain tumour 2 days ago and had a life saving op last night to save her, it's really serious. Well you know I didn't answer the phone last night, the MIL just didn't bother telling Greg it was happening, she decided that if we didn't answer she wouldn't try to reach us! Had to hear it from his brother! and had to then call her and play happy families! Personally not spoken her her but just makes me mad! Fancy not texting or calling your sons mobile in that situation!! His older brother emailed him and told him to call the mum! Arrgghh


----------



## DragonMummy

the little sodbag is still wide awake! He fell asleep somewhere in Somerset and slept all the way home, so had well over an hour. So he's been in bed singing to himself for the last 2 hours.... Is quite cute to listen to though, bless him.


----------



## DragonMummy

oh FFS Hann, what is WRONG with that woman? I think someone is having some jealousy issues now that she's not the number one woman in his life any more.....


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> oh FFS Hann, what is WRONG with that woman? I think someone is having some jealousy issues now that she's not the number one woman in his life any more.....

That is exactly what my mum said but even so you wouldn't mess around when someones life is on the line would you?! Truly mental!


----------



## DragonMummy

She sounds like a bitter old harridan. No wonder you've had it with her. 

My MIL can be a bag at times but christ I'm glad she's nothing like this! Does G see what she's being like?


----------



## Hann12

Yes he got how she was awful at the weekend and he wouldn't have called her today had he not heard the news from his brother. I suspect that now this gas happened he will forget about last weekend as he won't want to hold a grudge so she'll just get away with it. I think he knows I'm still far from impressed though. Hopefully she'll improve or concentrate her attentions on his brothers and their lives instead! 

Anyway, nice to have you both back DM and Doodle so glad you both had great holidays! DM I checked out your photos, looked like you had fun and dragon is so cute! I also think your bump pics are fab! Soph is coming along nicely! 

Doodle - def get Holly to a asthma nurse, they know a lot more and won't fob you off with ventolin. Greg takes a preventative and is so much better now. When I was little dr's always gave out ventolin inhalers to everyone! I had a few in my time too! You want to get the prevention really. 

Oh and I just found out that eurovision is tomorrow and that blue are doing our song and jedward for Ireland! Sorry that's probably old news but it makes me want to watch it which I can't as I'm at the hen thing! Maybe I'll catch the scores when they go to the club. How embarassed will blue be if they finish below jedward!! If you haven't heard it do not google jedwards song, it's highly irritating!


----------



## Hann12

Doodle - just saw your holiday snaps too, Holly is gorgeous and looked like you had a great time too!


----------



## mummySS

Jeez Hann what a crazy lady. I can't believe how childish she sounds. Glad you are rising above... 

Doods and DM, i just saw your holiday pics on fb - such gorgeous kiddies! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG I LOOOOOVE eurovision!!!! I love shitty camp stuff so this epitomises it! sadly I am out tomorrow night singing at a choral festival in Ealing LINK. I wasn't going to do it as just back from hols but am feeling ok at the moment and I am one of the *ahem* louder members so thought I should drag my arse along. Quite excited now!


----------



## Hann12

Wow DM that's great, let us know how you get on! You can always sky plus eurovision! I used to love putting the words up so that you can see what the songs are about, some are totally random!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Doodles, your holiday looked like fun, Holly's a little princess isn't she, soon you'll have 2 of them lol x

Hann, your MIL sounds pathetic and actually quite selfish, hope i'm never like that with my son's family, theres no need for that behaviour, hope your ok xx

Since i'm still in agony i shall be staying in to watch Eurovision lol, i like to watch it for a laugh really, there are so many strange people on there its just so funny, jedward are no exception!! Shame blue have lowered themselves to this, they were a good band at one time, they will be very ashamed when they're beaten by the cramp twins!! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Kel I said to dh earlier that I am actually embarrassed for them, lowering themselves to that level.


----------



## DragonMummy

mooh and today thing is burping. been burping non stop all day and each time bringing up either watery acid or antacid flavour foam. permanent vile taste in ny mouth. Bah!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

mmooh? I meant oh. stupid phone...


----------



## Aaisrie

DM I've had that constantly [only bile taste!] the whole pregnancy!!!!


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> OMG I LOOOOOVE eurovision!!!! I love shitty camp stuff so this epitomises it! sadly I am out tomorrow night singing at a choral festival in Ealing LINK. I wasn't going to do it as just back from hols but am feeling ok at the moment and I am one of the *ahem* louder members so thought I should drag my arse along. Quite excited now!

You are going to be about 2 mins walk from my flat! Come and say hello! We're going out at 7.30 so may not work but it'd be cool if it did :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Not fun burping acid, i do this even when not pregnant as i have a hole in the tube that connects to my stomach lol doctor told me that the last time i had burns in my throat right before he told me i needed a camera down my throat....lol you should have seen me run!! Do you use gaviscon? Tastes vile but works for a bit, not long but its better than nothing! I actually find milk helps me, usually take a glass up to bed with me (and come down to refill about 10 times!) Not sure how to stop the burping though, i find burping comes with the heartburn for me!

Hope it goes away soon and lets you get some rest x

Off to bed for me, i want to be bright eyed and bushy tailed for my scan (which isn't til 3pm but it will take me that long to feel human lol), fx'd i get some good pics to share and that he's got a bit of chub on him, he has my genes lol he must have a bit by now!!

Night ladies, hope you all sleep well, can't wait to share my photos tomorrow xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I've had heartburn and reflux. This burping thing is new...

Simmy id say come and watch but it won't be gripping....


----------



## kelzyboo

Hope you find some way to relieve it soon x


----------



## Aaisrie

I want to die... 3hrs sleep... HG woke me at 5am and been sitting with my head in a bowl since :[


----------



## Tor81

Hann, will have a look to see if that program is still on iplayer. Strange that your DH sleep walked, I expect feelings of becoming a Dad are probably creeping up on him.
You've already had loads of reassurance about baby's hiccups but I'll just add that mine is the same too, only just started this week though.

Mel, love the fact you're dreaming about Linds, especially after talking about how many exes you have!!

Anna, can't believe how soon Flynn will be here, always sounds very scary when you talk about how long you have left!

Curlew, I know we've spoken about it before but the amount of ironing you do stuns me, you're the perfect wifey! :)

Maria, glad you enjoyed your holiday, do you feel relaxed now or worn out? And I've got to agree with everyone else that she should ask again about H's asthma management because she shouldn't be taking ventolin/salbutamol that regularly without trying the brown inhaler.

Wez, enjoy the next few days, it's good to have all these fun things planned to keep you busy, by the time you stop to think again you'll be another week closer to baby arriving.

BB, fab news about your mat pay. :)

Linds, welcome back! How are you feeling? Loving the bump pic, and good that you're moving hospitals this week. "Sophie stay" is becoming a bit of a catchphrase!!!

Kelz, looking forward to seeing your scan photos, hope it goes well.

For those that asked I'm going on holiday to Marbella, booked back in Oct, only last week made the definite decision to go as had no idea if i'd be up to it at 33/34 weeks. Looking forward to it big time now. :)

DH got up at 6am this morning, had a shower, blow dried his hair and was then on the phone speakly loudly in Chinese ( which is just noise to me!), so I quickly gave up on sleeping but still relaxing in bed which is quite nice. I've even been promised an omelette for breakfast!

We invited the in laws up today because they've been away for a month so haven't seen then for over 6 weeks, but they insist we go to them which I'm a bit annoyed about because I was looking forward to Eurovision after they left but now MIL will insist on cooking dinner and then we still need to drive home (refusing to stay over so that I get a full day at home tomorrow).

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks for all of the advice re th inhalers- I'm going to take her in next week and see what they say.

Sorry to hear you're still having probs with the MIL Hann :( I agree that she's probably getting jealous :hugs:

Hope you have a good Holiday Tor! I did feel a bit worn out yesterday but feel much better now :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Morning ladies!

Glad you had a nice holiday Doods, and i agree with what other havbe said about H's asthma, i always had a brown preventative one to take alongside a blue one. 

Tor - I am so jealous of your holiday!

DM - You go sing loud lady! lol. Glad you've got a mw appt. 

Hann - Your MIL is def testing you. Its awful how selfish some people can be. Especially close family.

Sorry if i have missed anyone out....

AFM - Just been to teach brats regular riding lesson and Levi was being a little shite bag to put it politely! I am finding it so frustrating that i cant really disipline him atm.

Everyone around me is having babies....
My friends sister went into labour last night, she is only about 3 weeks ahead of me so i reckon shes a max 36 weeks! She has had high blood pressure and GD though so i think he's decided to escape quick, lol. She was 9cm dilated when i had the last update so her little man should be here soon. 

Not really up to much over the weekend, popping to town again in a mo to help my friend pick up her wedding dress but thats about all!

Hope you all have a nice weekend xx


----------



## Clareabell

Its offical my little girl is a giant and is measuring in at 5lb 7oz at the mo! What a chunkster :)


----------



## Blue_bear

My friends sister has just had her little boy, weighed 6lbs 1oz @ 36 weeks :)


----------



## mummySS

Quick question of the day: Which baby gym /playmat have you all gone for? The only one i've seen 'in person' is the fisherprice rainforest one, which seems really lovely & popular. What other options are out there?

thanks :flower:


Clare - wow well you may be ready to pop earlier than the rest of us then! 

Kelz - hope your scan is going well!

Blue - congrats to your friend's sister!

Tor - have a great holiday, you'll have a lovely time :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Mummy, I bought this one because I thought the colors were cute and the price was great. It also has places to attach extra toys, so I'm going to do that. 

https://www.amazon.com/Infantino-Tw...ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1305383144&sr=1-1

I also liked this one but it was twice the price, so I passed on it:

https://www.amazon.com/Skip-Hop-Tre...TF8&coliid=I3UG9RAE3U8859&colid=1I3PISOVL2VSY

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday :)


----------



## melissasbump

Hello girlies.

Curlew, thanks for the tips re the carpel tunnel, am gonna get a wrist brace and have made a docs appointment for next week to hopefully get a physio referral :thumbup:

Doodles, love the holiday pics, Holly is such a cutie, no experiance of asthma im afraid but sounds like the others have given you some good advice.

BV, Well done for resisting the sales!

Emzi, im with you on the tiredness and think sleeping on the sofa during the next 10 weeks is a perfect existance the way i feel! Did you try DMs tip re getting the foot out of your ribs? lol

DM Great hol pics and great bump pics also , looks like you had a lovely time and Harry is so cute! He looks so much like you! Hope you have a good time tonight at your choir thingy. 
I get the burping thing constantly and have done since as long as i can remember now! yuck!

Hann, your MIL is quite unbelievable! Cant believe what she did! As if she could get any worse than last week she goes and trumps it. What horrible woman!
Happy 31 weeks to you! Have a good hen weekend in Sheffield, il be watching Eurovison so will text you updates! lol 

Eve , sorry you have been so sick, hope you are feeling slightly better by now

Kelzy, waiting in anticipation for your pics!!! Hope you slept well last night!

Tor, hope you have a nice time at the in laws and the dinner makes up for missing eurovison! Marbella sounds lus, i could do with that, hope you have a lovely time

B Bear, naughty Levi! lol! Congrats to your friends sister though!

Clare, wow chunky monkey you are cooking in there!

mummy, I have the fisher price rainforest one, its lovely! Hope your restless legs feel better, i get it most nights too. Boo!

Well we had a great time at Dirty Dancing last night! The dancing was amazing and the male lead who played Jonnny was HOT! We had pasta afterwards at Ask with a voucher so that was nice too. Was knackered by the time i got home!
ive had quite a nice day today, we went into Ipswich and met my parents for lunch before having a wander about, my mum had bought me a couple of tops which was nice of her and also had a cushion made out of our curtain fabric. I bought a couple of button down night shirts and big knicers from primani, we then went food shopping and have just got home.
My feet are givng me a lot of pain now on the soles, it started with just my left yesterday but today its both feet, thinking its spending the last few months in the same pair of totally flat shoes and being flat footed anyway its started to make it sore. So feet up tonight!


----------



## Aaisrie

ketones +2.... dammit


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Eve, hope you feel better soon x

I have a rainforest gym and I really like it, the lamaze ones are good too- the space symphony one and the pyramid one are lovely. Also, little Einsteins do an ocean one that looks good- I can post some links if you can't find them on google :)

Also, I just posted a thread in 3rd tri about these cool hospital gowns that I found- they look good as nighties for after delivery too:
https://www.theprettycompany.com/shop/maternity-gowns/


----------



## kelzyboo

As promised, this is my beautiful little boy :cloud9: He's even got his tongue out on one of them lol got some great pics considering we spent the whole time poking the poor thing so he'd move his hands and feet away from his face!! Oh, and check out the chunk!!! She said he's had a major growth spurt and he's a fatty now lol will wait til tuesday to find out his weight, could be 
9lbs already :wacko: xx
 



Attached Files:







KELLY_14.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 9









KELLY_22.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 11









KELLY_30.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 10









KELLY_74.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## melissasbump

Wow kelz what a beautiful baby boy you have there! A right little chubster too! Fantastic pics x xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Gorgeous Kelzy

Been trying for nearly 2hrs to get my ketones down from +4.... shouldn't have rung the hospital at +3 but I don't want to be stuck in there for 2 days...


----------



## samzi

Some pics of my 4D scan from thursday :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/4D%20scan/BABYREDMOND_5.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/4D%20scan/BABYREDMOND_7.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/4D%20scan/BABYREDMOND_13.jpg


----------



## kelzyboo

Hope you don't have to go back in eve x


----------



## kelzyboo

Cute pics Samzi, really clear xx


----------



## emzeebob

thanx for the advice dm but nothing is working, this child is being stubborn and aint moving, im so uncomfortable its unreal but oh well not long left now.

to top it off i have major acid/heartburn tonite worse than i have ever had before, my oh is moaning as ive drank 4 pints of milk in 2 hrs lol, thank god for milk tokens hey, 

busy week next week, 31 week app with midwife tuesday, mat medcine clinic wednesday, and physio for my spd, plus got to book my anti natel classes as wasnt going to go due to my panic disorder but my phys wants me to give it a go even if i just sit in the back and watch for a bit not to panic me, plus ive been told a tour of the hospital is really useful, 

think im going to have a nice bath see if it will ease my hip ache and maybe move him a bit so i can actually sleep tonite otherwise im back on the sofa!!!

hope u all well cant believe we dont have long left, i really should start to organise stuff, i havent even packed my bag yet eeeeeek lol


----------



## Blue_bear

Fab scan pics ladies! We have got a good looking bunch of babies on our hands :)


----------



## Britt11

what a cutiepie Kelzy, omg looks so babylike :hugs: I love chubby babies

Samzi- Oh my goodness, are you kidding me?? how clear are those picutres!?? I am so jealous, those have to be the best and most clear ones I've ever seen. What a gorgeous baby congrats


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! 

I have to agree with Britt, Samzi they are unbelievable photos! Where did you go for them? 
Both yours and kelzys are gorgeous! 

Clare - can't believe how big your baby already is, I think DM said hers was around that weight too. 

Eve - how are you now? 

Mel - Did you enjoy eurovision despite us no where near winning? 

DM - hope the night singing went well! 

Sorry to everyone I have neglected, reading on iPhone is hard!

AFM, hen party has been okay. Long day as didn't sleep well and up at 7.15. They didn't have lunch scheduled so haven't eaten properly today. We went to a pot painting place this afternoon, I painted a dragon money box, will post a photo asap. Going to get it sent home for the baby (couldn't take it away as it had to be kilned). Then we had an hour to relax before going to a Cuban restaurant for dinner (not great food but cheap so that's good) then to reflex. It was full of rough townies though so I left at 10.15 as I was worried I was going to be knocked into and so was back to see the eurovision scoring. 
Tomorrow is brunch then a train at 1.52 back to London for 5pm then hopefully home by half 6. 
Hope everyone has had a lovely night and has a good day tomorrow :)


----------



## Hann12

Oh dear just seen a bug on my bed which looked like a bed bug. Killed it and can't see anymore but I know they hide! Really hope I don't end up bitten tonight. I don't think I'm going to sleep well now!! :(


----------



## DragonMummy

Spd bad. Had to go upstairs on all fours. If I try and move now it hurts so much I actually cry.....


----------



## mummySS

Argh DM sounds horribly painful :( Hope the singing went well - worth the pain...???

Eve - sorry you're back in hospital. Wish you would get a break hun...

Kelzy - what a gorgeous little bubs! He does look big doesn't he!

Samzi, agree with the others your pics are amazingly clear!

Hann - oh noooo bed bugs really?? Maybe it was just a fly. I always thought bed bugs were so small you couldn't see them? Glad the hen went well, don't know you youo are managing to be honest, esp without lunch!!

Afm, just got back from my two 30th parties. Was pretty exhausting to be honest, didn't last too long at either, plus one was in soho and the other in notting hill so lots of schlepping around! Still I'm glad I went, good chance to catch up with people.


----------



## amand_a

Kelzy and Samzi your pictures are beautiful, I cant believe how chubby they all look now.

Aaisrie I am so sorry to hear that you are ill again, not long to go now. I hope your last few weeks are nice and easy on you.

Oh no DM that sounds really bad. I hope you get a good rest and can relax tomorrow.

Well AFM we went to the park yesterday and had fish and chips which was nice. probably our last winter outing for a while tho as DD just wants to jump in puddles (fell into one as soon as we got there). Also had a wedding ot go to last night. It was nice to get all dressed up and I thought I looked nice, that is until I looked at some photos today:dohh: Have attached some pics of our adventures and my bump which seems to have exploded in the last week.

Feeling rather sorry for myself today. I woke up at 5.30 with a leg cramp, I tried to get out of bed and stretch it before it got too painful. Got out of bed to fast and my legs buckled under me and I fell into the en suite door frame:blush: not happy got back to bed fine but have woken this morning with a dodgy hip. Hubby found it all very amusing tho.

Is anyone else getting a lot of braxton hicks? I've been getting them daily for ages, but in the past 3 days they have changed. They are still irregular and uncomfortable rather than painful but, now they are about 5-15 mins apart and anything from 1-3 hrs. I am also getting period like cramping and pack pain with these bouts and lots of pressure. Never had anything like this before:shrug: I did think maybe it could be a combination of 2nd bubs and him sitting quite low, but really I have no idea.
 



Attached Files:







101_3619.jpg
File size: 79.4 KB
Views: 2









101_3622.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 3









101_3647.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2









101_3660.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummySS

Forgot to say thanks for the baby gym suggestions - v helpful! Xx

Amanda you look great - your dress is lovely!


----------



## amand_a

Forgot to add, I didn't end up buying a play gym for DD. I set up a corner in her play pen with the quilt I made her and string over one corned where I could hang toys and pictures. That way I could rotate what she was looking at. Simple things like a tinfoil butterfly and a black spiral drawn on white card where some of her favorites. There are some really lovely ones around, just didn't end up with one.


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies. 

Samzi, i agree with the others, never seen pics so clear! You and Kelzy hare baking beautiful babies in there!

Emzi, hope the bath helped and you got a decent night sleep. 

Mummy, il say it again, i dont know how you do all you do! Respect to you!

Hann, hope you had a good night. i wouldnt say "enjoyed Eurovision" wouls be the correct phrase, its just one of those things thats crap and cheesy but you have to watch i think! Blue were really good, its just a shame re the politics of the whole thing. Hope you enjoy the rest of your hen weekend. 

Amanda, i dont actually know id ive had any Braxton Hicks at all, certainly not that ive recognised as such, get the leg cramping though so you have my sympathy there! Your pics are lovely.

DM, Hope you had a good night, although sorry you are in so much pain now. 

Well as for me, i had a terrible night of heartburn and feel now like ive had no sleep! OH brought me up breakie in bed though and im sitting here now waiting to feel halfway human! 
Me and OH have come to the decison that im gonna have to give up work a bit earlier than planned as i just cant cope with the travel much longer. When we went to the threatre the other night, i sturggles so much with the tubes and stairs etc i was nearly in tears. I have holiday i can use so its not a problem, gonna try for another couple of weeks then knock it on the head i think, not getting a lot of sympathy from my mum "errr mum i do a 3 hour london commute daily its not that easy!" 
Not up to much today, gonna try and pack mine and babies hospital bag and OH is doing some jobs in the nursery, other than that, gonna rest my feet, they are still hurting...


----------



## Aaisrie

Hopefully get out of here tomorrow... Feel as rough as a badgers arse ATM 

30 +6
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/b1418838.jpg


----------



## melissasbump

Eve, so sorry you are in hospital again, big hugs xx great bump pic!


----------



## Tor81

Georgie, congrats to your friends sister, quite small but are they both doing well considering he was a month early? And exciting that you went to get your friends wedding dress, is it beautiful?

Clare, 5lb7 is quite impressive, sounds like you've got a big baby on the way, does that mean an early birth is more likely?

MummySS, a playmat/gym is one of the things we've tried to resist buying because we know people will ask us what we want as presents and thought that would be a good one. I do love the Fisher Price ones though.

Mel, glad you enjoyed Dirty Dancing, I quite fancy a trip to London to see that, although might have to wait for it to tour now. I'm getting sore soles too, all this extra weight they're having to put up with!!!

Maria, I love those maternity gowns, great idea. Although if we wear them for the birth will they actually be in any state to keep and use after?!

Kelz & Samzi, you both got gorgeous pictures, you must be over the moon. :) so incredibly cute.

Hann, glad you enjoyed the hen weekend, really hope that wasn't a bed bug you spotted.

Eve, how are you feeling today? Hope you get out of hospital soon.

DM, did you overdo it past night? Hope you enjoyed yourself at the time before the pain kicked in. :hugs:

AFM, didn't get home until 2am last night so after our 6am start that's got to be one of the longest days I've had for a while! Didn't wake up until 9am today, was still tired but wide awake if that makes sense. Still in bed now though, nice relaxing day needed.*

Collected my boots changing bags and other goodies yesterday and got the clinique bonus time gift which always makes me happy seeing as I use their skincare anyway. Also bought new beach towels for the holiday and DH bought some new clothes, he found it very strange that I wasn't interested in buying any clothes for myself but I just don't see the point, I'll make do, in fact I think this is going to be such an easy holiday to pack for as I only have limited number of summer clothes that fit!!

Oh, also got measured up in Mothercare for new bras, it was a bit confusing because she measured me as a 32 but after trying some on I turn out to be a 36D, bit of a leap from the 34B bras I've been wearing!! She wasnt keen on me buying nursing bras at 32 weeks but I decided they'd make more sense because I won't necessarily change size again.

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Lovely scan pics guys!

Hope you both feel better soon DM and Eve :hugs:

I have finally found my changing bag yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wasn't 100% on the other 2 so I had a looooong look online this morning and have decided on a Ju Ju Be prepared bag It has everything and I love it! It's my Birthday in a few weeks so I'm going to order it then :) Really boring news I know, but I'm so excited!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm on the EKG listening to Atticus' heartbeat and trying not to hurl, asked the nurse to bring me a dish just in case but I think she's forgotten... Can't exactly run to the toilet when I'm hooked up to an EKG and a drip!!!
Feel rough, just forced down lunch because I wanna get home ASAP so I have to eat through the sickness... Eugh


----------



## DragonMummy

Just had a read through - beautiful bump pics!!!

Clare - 5lbs 7oz? Blimey! although I can't imagine little Sophie Doodle is far behind - if it's half a pound a week now, she'll be 5lbs something as well. Chubby babies!!

Kelz you've got a little porker there too! He's beautiful! Want to squeeze those cheeks....

Samzi what beautiful pictures! Love the one of the hand and the ear.

Melly Belly am glad you're jacking work in early. It's a tough enough job as it is without adding the ridiculous commute into the bargain. Ignore your mother. They all gave up work much quicker or didn't work at all and had huge extended families to help them. And they always think they did it better. My mum was the same, and my stepmum. 

Eve - omg your HG is just not giving you a break - so unfair.... Big love to you, hope you're feeling a bit better.


The choir thing last night was great. I was soooo good as well. I went up in one of the cars instead of the minibus so I was comfy. i sat down lots, I stretched my legs lots and generally just didn't do too much. But her head is riiiight down low at the moment (you know when you're walking like john wayne) so I think thats what knackered me. Am bedridden today and am struggling even to get up and pee or roll over in bed. To make matters worse, the painkillers are making me sick - yihar!


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods - link please!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Re play gyms, we had THIS one for Dragon. It was brilliant as it's really simple, wasn't very expensive but it was absolutely his favourite toy for about 18 months!

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00348.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00658.jpg


----------



## Doodlepants

Right, I hope this works!:
https://www.shopjujube.com/Product.aspx?l=00010003000000000000&p=JJB01238
It's massive- I am a big bag fan and always like to pack lots! Plus I love all of the little things it does :)

EDIT- It's not the pink one! I think I like the 'drip drops' colour x


----------



## DragonMummy

Love love love! And good colour choice too.


Just been spectacularly sick. I mean proper Linda Blair.... didn't make it to the bathroom in time as I'm bloody crippled so had to clean it all up as well. Feel a bit better now. Poxy codeine....


----------



## BlueViolet

Lazy Sunday here. My husband made omelets this morning. I could really get used to this. We ended up having a romantic evening yesterday, which was fantastic and a bit unexpected. Originally, we were going to spend all Saturday doing stuff around the house and then go out with the in-laws for a late mother's day dinner at a fancy restaurant by the water. They cancelled at the last minute because she didn't feel well and by that point I was already dressed up in a fancy dress and had make-up on. I gave my husband such a pathetic look that he called the restaurant and made a last minute reservation, so we went by ourselves. We got a great table with a view of the lake and I got to order crab legs and shrimp. It took nearly an hour to eat my meal, but it was amazing. Then we went for a stroll on the pier and we stopped to get ice-cream at a local place. Overall, perfect night...all thanks to my in-laws for cancelling 15min before we were supposed to meet up. 

Samzi and Kelz, great 3D photos. The babies look so beautiful :) I really want one too, but must resist. 

Mel, glad you can go on maternity leave earlier. I couldn't imagine dealing with your commute every day even before pregnancy. 

Amanda, beautiful dress and bump. Looks like the wedding was lovely. Hope the BH calm down some. You might want to talk to a MW to check if they're normal. 

Eve, nice bump pic and hope you get out soon!

Doodle, I've been thinking about getting one of those gowns. I've had it on my amazon wish list for a few months, but I don't know if it's worth it. They're cute, but they tie in the back, so I wouldn't want to wear it around the house afterwards even if I could get the stains out. I suppose it would look better in pictures at the hospital compared with a hospital gown, but I might just save the money to use for baby stuff. I keep going back and forth, so who knows... Also, great changing bag! I've looked at those too. They have such gorgeous prints. I just couldn't talk my husband into wearing it if needed, so I went with a boring charcoal color. Glad you're able to get something you like :) 

Tor, glad you got your stuff sorted for the holiday. Where are you guys going? Anywhere exotic? :) We haven't taken a vacation since our honeymoon, so I'm living vicariously through other people...hehe. 

DM, hope you feel better! I shouldn't be laughing, but your description of John Wayne walking cracked me up. I used your trick for getting the baby to relocate the other night. It was hysterical. I got on all fours and shook a bit and the dog got so excited. He play bowed to me. It was so cute. Also, those play gym photos are so cute!


----------



## Blue_bear

I have a serious question for you ladies....
Do any of you that are having boys need any clothes?
I have been given so many i dont want anything for them, just pay the postage....
I can get a list and some photos together if anyone is interested. :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Wow BlueBear your baby's going to have more clothes than all of us put together! That's kind of you to offer to send some :) I'm sure someone will want them!

BV- Glad you had a lovely evening, it sounds like it was lovely :) We have a shop over here that gives out free black changing bags when you join their club so Martyn has his own- leaving me to be greedy and get a girly one for me! :)


----------



## melissasbump

Blue Bear what a lovely offer, i would bite your hand off ( if i knew what i was having) Im sure someone would love them! 

Ok im talking hospital bags again.. if anyone is THAT bored they want to list the contents of theirs would be very grateful x


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel I would but my chuff has the hiccups therefore I am disturbed...


----------



## samzi

Thanks girls. The sono said she was the best behaved baby they had seen that day :lol: She was surprised the pics were so clear too, you could even see her eyes opening etc on the dvd. Cant wait to meet her!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Right- here's what I've got:
My bag:
shower gel, shampoo, conditioner,
face wipes, deodorant, body lotion,
toothbrush and paste, mini hairbrush and bands, 
lip balm, tissues, maternity pants, pads and breast pads and lanisoh cream,
hand sanitizing gel, 2 towels, flannels,
dressing gown, slippers, pj's, socks, bras and knickers,
flip flops for shower(i hate the feeling on my feet- weird- i know!)
face cream etc,
plastic bag for dirty clothes,
outfits for me-1 or 2.

Baby bag:
6 sleepsuits, 6 bodysuits, 2 hats, scratch mits, bibs, muslins,
nappies, wipes, cotton wool, nappy bags,
baby blanket and towel,
toy.

Labour bag:
spray mist for face,
tens machine, kindle or book,
ipod,
NOTES!
cossie for birth pool,
comfy outfit,
towel and flannels,
socks, boiled sweets,
massage oil,
hair bands, lip balm,
plastic bag for dirty clothes and my pillow :)

For Martyn:
Present to give Holly,
Camera and camcorder,
snacks and drinks,
spare clothes,
change for parking,
everyone's phone numbers,
car seat.

I think that was it lol!
x


----------



## Aaisrie

My bag - I don't even have a bag let alone anything to pack in it!


----------



## Jenni4

Been lurking....not much to say lately....but 
Holy Crap!! Doodle! you have more baby things in your bag than I have bought all together!! I guess I seriously need to step it up!! I think I have about 6 onesies...that's it. No hats, no mits, no sleepers....nothing!! No diapers no cream....nothing to give birth in and no mat bras or panties, no pads of any kind...oh! But I did get a pair of comfy socks!! Hmmmm....a bit overwhelmed now!! :wacko:


----------



## Doodlepants

If it makes you feel any better I still have no pushchair! and I have now heard that I may not get it until the end of July........ baby wearing it is then lol!


----------



## Jenni4

Okay....that makes me feel a little better...I have a push chair!!:haha:


----------



## Doodlepants

See now I'm jealous! I know I don't need it yet but I want it nooooowwwww!


----------



## SugarBeth

Doodles, here's my list of what I have (at least everything I can remember. I went through it last night and tried to write down what was in there and what wasn't, but I got tired of that quickly. :haha: ) I'm delivering at a birth center, so I should be dismissed within 4-6 hours after birth, so there's fewer of everything. (Though I packed some "just in case" things if I wind up in the hospital)

My bag:

body wash, shampoo
toothbrushes and paste, mini travel hairbrush and 2 bands, 
lip balm,yoga pants (part of my going home outfit), pads 
hand sanitizing gel
witch hazel flushable wipes
lavender oil
2 labor gowns, 1 nursing gown, socks, 3 underwear
plastic bag for dirty clothes,
swimsuit bottoms for DH, bikini top for me
DH extra outfit (shorts, shirt, socks)
Juice boxes, granola bars, crackers
2 Peri bottles
1 hot/cold pack for the trip home, inflatable donut
Need yet: nursing tanks, flip flops for stability in shower, camera

Baby bag:

2 outfits, one 0-3 and one newborn (outfit includes pants, sling button top, hats, socks, scratch mittens.)
about 10 diapers (in newborn and size 1), wipes
4 baby blankets
hand wipes
$7 in quarters (in case we end up in the hospital)

Things not going in a bag:
Car seat, accesories for car seat (head support, comfort strappy things)
Inflatable pool for water birth
air compresser

This is where my brain gives out. There's more....I just can't remember the rest!


----------



## melissasbump

thanks ladies, you have def given me something to go on! Luckily i onyl live 5 mins from the hospital so its no great problem if i forget anything, OH will just ben sent back for it. 
Doodles errrr... you are prepared for every eventuality! lol x


----------



## Doodlepants

Haha I'm such a hoarder it's awful really! I'm one of those 'I'd rather have it and not need it.....' people!


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone!
I am finally back from the hen weekend in Sheffield! I am pleased to say that I was not bitten to death by bed bugs and actually slept okay but I think the whole weekend has still left me exhausted. It was fun and nice to see everyone though. 

Doodles and SB thanks for the bag lists - I have packed babys bag, and started to pack mine but keep getting bored at doing mine and putting it off! 

Mel - sounds like you need to listen to your body and do whats right. If the commute is killing you then def stop. I think I'd stop earlier if I couldn't work from home. I am none too excited about the next 2 weeks at 5 days per week but after that I have a week off then 3 weeks at 4 days which I think is copeable but the commute is tough I agree. 

DM - hope you are feeling better now? Sounds like a rough old day for you! Just remember she is so worth it! The photos you posted are gorgeous too!

Tor - so jealous of your hols!

Simmy - well done on the two 30th's last night. Bet you were tired today too! Remind me when you finish work?

BB - thats so lovely of you to offer the clothes, like Mel as I don't know what I'm having I won't take them off someone else. Knowing me i'd take you up on it and a little pink bump will pop out!

BV - what a nice night it sounds like you had! I love crab!!

Doods - great change bag too! Do you have to get it from the US or have you got a UK supplier?

AFM - not looking forward to commuting in tomorrow, can imagine I will be totally exhausted but its my managers first day back in the office after holiday and I haven't seen her in 6 weeks (with me being out then her) so I should go in. I have physio at 11 though so I'll be in the office at 10 then have to leave and then come back but hey at least I'm trying! I might try and work at home 2 days this week but not sure I'll get away with it. We are so nearly there though and I'm so excited to see the baby!!
Hoping the next 8/9 weeks fly by, oh and that I actually get off my bum and pack my hospital bag before the baby makes an appearance!! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

hehe me too!

My TOP TIP for packing your bag. Keep a pad next to it and write down everything that goes in. Saves you wondering and having to unpack it all again. Keep a second list on the same page with what still needs to go in.
OK.... baby has:

3 outfits of onesie, vest, hat, 
a cardi, 
couple of pairs of mitts, 
a dozen nappies
wipes/nappy sacks
blanket
2 muslins
dummies

Me:

2 x jammies
2 x nursing bras
5 x massive pants
a dozen breast pads
pack sanitary towels
slippers
thin cardi (always too hot for a dressing gown on the ward)
toiletries (boots and superdrug do mini bottles so got aussie shampoo and conditioner, a mini shower gel, mini toothpaste) toothbrush, hairbrush, hairbands, face wipes, moisturiser, mascara (so I don't look clinically dead for visitors)
eye mask (99p from ebay - worth £99 when you're trying to catch a nap in a bright ward as I discovered during my last stay!!) 
deodorant/body spray (they give it all the crap about not putting perfumes etc on so your baby can recognise you. I like to smell nice. Just use the same spray!
lip balm
mini bottles of water (hospital water tastes like chlorine)
camera

Then there will be a going home bag with some joggers and a comfy tshirt for me and Sophies first outfit, plus we need to buy and wrap a present from her to Harry. He has already bought her a tiny little cuddly bee, like THIS one but teensy. 

Am assuming I will be in at least 2 nights after a caesarian so have packed as such. Am now v jealous of all of your labour bags. Just as well I didn't buy myself a TENS machine really :dohh:


----------



## Doodlepants

Ooh how silly but I get excited when I hear all this talk of maternity leave! It makes it all feel closer!

Hann- there are places in the UK that do them and there is even a seller on ebay! I'll probably use the ebay seller (they're all new not used or anything) as the shipping is free. They all seem to be around the same price mark so free shipping is a bonus!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah am also getting exited for mat leave! Was supposed to be working today but couldn't even roll over in bed to reach my sodding phone this morning, but should hopefully be able to drag myself in tomorrow. Only 4 shifts left - OMG! Tomorrow and Tuesday then the following monday and tuesday and I am DONE!!!


----------



## Hann12

Thats a cute bee! 
I can't believe you only have 4 shifts left!! That makes my 22 days at work seem like forever BUT I think if I stay at work as much as I can it will go quicker. You guys might just get me grumbling about it but I'll try not to!

Doodle - thats great, might check them out, though I have a bag so DH might kill me....

DM - I bought a tens and then the next day was told I might have to have a c section. I'm still hoping I'll be using my tens though. I reckon the consultant was wrong about the low lying placenta still and all will be fine! Its annoying to not know until 36 weeks though. I just want to know now and prepare myself either way!


----------



## DragonMummy

I had a low lying placenta too but is well out of the way. They checked when I had my last scan. All bloody irrelevant now though! am feeling a bit bitter about this today - can you tell? however my priority is to get Sophie here safely with a mother who isn't dead so can't grumble. Just would have preferred not having the carrot dangled in the first place. 

Can't wait til my booking in on Thursday. I think it will do me a lot of good to get it all off my chest. Plus I am in limbo at the moment and don't belong anywhere so will be nice to be back on a hospital database!


----------



## melissasbump

I have no tens machine.. or birthing ball or anything! lol just gonna rely on good old fashioned gritted teeth! And any pain relief they might give me! All being well im going to be on the midwife birthing unit at the hospital which is apparently "home from home" they have birthing balls , pools, baths etc and if anything goes tits up its right next to the labour ward for an epidural!! x Thanks again for all your bag lists, very helpful x


----------



## melissasbump

Im not due back in work till Wed anyway, however i have a doctors appointment 1st thing that morning re my carpel tunnel, hopefully get a physio referal and i cant help thinking that he might sign me off. He doesnt think i should be at work anyway.. hes a good old fashioned english doctor, like a grandad! 
All of a sudden im getting a little nervous about maternity leave though... not having ever been out of work in my adult life its a little daunting to say the least. Plus il miss everybody there...does anyone else feel like this or is it just me being hormonal and pathetic?
OH has almost finished the nursery, we are just waiting for our curtains to be finshed and thats it! Cant wait to post pics to show you! x


----------



## DragonMummy

they had birthing balls in my hospital. its a first come first serve thing but there seemed plenty to go round. x


----------



## DragonMummy

good effort on the nursery! I've just decided that the colour on the walls is wrong in Sophies. So that needs doing as well as the woodwork which is half done. The walls are bluey green but the curtains are yellowy green. Wrong wrong wrong..... so going to take the curtains into B&Q and colour match them. Might as well get it right, eh? And Jojo do some sticky spots for the wall in all pastel colours which I thought might look nice. Add a bit of interest. I just want it painted so I can get the cotbed all built and made up and ready for her. Given that she could be here in a month....


----------



## Clareabell

Ahh all this talk of hospital bags and mat leave is scarying me!! Im started to get really worried about having a baby and being a good mum. 

Kelz and Samzi - your scan pics are really cute! 

BV - Yay for a romantic night with DH. 

DM - Your stories always leave me with the most lovely visual images, today your "chuff" has had the hiccups and you have spewed on the floor. Lovely :rofl:

Doods - Love the bag, my hubby bought me a pink lining one today at Bluewater. I LOVE it!! Like you Duncan will use the free boots bag :)

Mel - 3 hour commute :( I would not like to do that not pregnant and to top it of you have a stressful job when you get there. Def need to take it easy and slow down. I go on mat leave week Thursday :)

Mummy - Hope you had fun at your parties!

Eve - Sorry you are not well again, you have had a really really rough time. Hope you get home soon. :hugs:

AFM - Went to Bluewater this morning with my "lovely" husband and we bought the last of the baby bits that we need. We then went to the MIL for a BBQ for their wedding anniversary and since coming home I have felt like shit, have the worse headache and killer heart burn. 

As for baby she is a chunk plus she has 7cms of fluid around her. I have been changed from midwife lead care to consultant lead care as they think I have OC and possibly GD as i constantly have glucose in my urine and have high blood pressure, odema and high levels of fluid. I had the GTT at 27 weeks and all was clear but maybe things change. We are discussing my birthing options on Thursday which is scarying me a bit.


----------



## Hann12

I think the baby has actually gone head down and inwards facing like it's meant to! What a shocker after all the time it's been lying transverse! Of course there is still time to move but let's hope not! 

DM - nursery plans sound good! 

Mel - just do what you think you can and if that's not working and resting then that's what you should do! I hope you get some help with carpel tunnel :) 

DM - what week does your hospital plan c sections? Mine is week 39 but obv if it comes earlier they bring you in and do it then. Just wondered as you said a month which would be 37 weeks?


----------



## DragonMummy

I think theyre 39 weeks but I am going to try and badger them into 38, on the grounds that H was born at 38 weeks and as my SPD is so bad....


----------



## Hann12

Oh that makes sense! Presumably they'll do that with your history. 
I'm hoping my low lying placenta has been blown out of proportion as I really want my hypno birth and to be out in 6 hours! It's just so annoying I won't know for another 4.5/5 weeks! I'm just practising all the relaxation stuff now on the basis it will be fine!


----------



## DragonMummy

cant you book a private scan? or are you not THAT impatient? lol


----------



## Hann12

LOL I am that impatient but that's the weird thing, when I gad the 4d scab privately they said it was well clear of the cervix then one week later at my hospital they scanned me and said it was low still!! It's just weird which is why I'm hoping the hospital was wrong and it's fine!


----------



## kelzyboo

:flower: I have had a quick read through but i'm so out of it on painkillers i can't remember half of what i read lol!! I did catch the bit about hospital bags, will have to check back once i'm a little more 'with it' x

DM, i admire your restraint, i'm asking for earlier than that, maybe 37 weeks!! The midwife told me they'd want to get me to 36 but i'd rather be classed as 'full term' first really. Hopefully on tuesday i will convince them of how bad it actually is now and they will feel sorry for me and agree to a section first, then to as early as possible :haha: How much chance have i got lol about nil!!!

It is getting worse, sorry to moan ladies but at least if i piss you off you can just skip over without reading the full moan :flower: My son can now crack my pelvis just by moving, thats something i never had with abbie, its deffinately him as i was in bed and still at the time, he's not engaged at all yet either, he doesn't crack it quite as loudly as i do when i move but still, he's getting there, that kinda worries me tbh!

Another worrying developement, won't go into huge details but earlier on as i was walking i had a really weird feeling, like my left hip popped out and back in again as i walked :wacko: not saying it actually did, in fact i'm not sure it could but thats what it felt like and sounded like (heard it pop, i don't pop usually, i click, grind and crack but not pop) reminds me of 'snap crackle and pop' LOL It really did sound like my hip popped out, like dislocated and relocated as i walked, is that even possible? Hasn't done it since, bit scared to walk now!!

My bed is now downstairs in the dining room and theres talk (from my mum) of hiring a wheelchair, i really don't want to but i'm running out of options now, even the crutches are not helping and i can't get up and down my own stairs anymore! Going on all fours used to help but not now, i can't do it at all. I'm hoping the consultant sees how bad it is and agrees to deliver asap because i can't cope with it much longer, not that its a choice :wacko: Trying really hard to focus on the end result, my beautiful boy but its getting hard, the end isn't close enough!! Scared because with Abbie, when it got bad (wasn't anywhere near as bad as i am now) the consultant wouldn't let me go home, i don't want to stay in hospital i just want a date to get the chunky monkey out :blush: Hopefully i will get it, will keep you all updated on what they say!

If they kidnap me lol my sis is a member, i shall send her to update for me :flower:

Sorry for the extremely one-sided moan-athon :dohh: my brain's not working properly, hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Only a quickie as on my phone but big love to you kelz. If you like, pm me your number, if you want someone in a similar boat to rant at. Tbh I am going to try for 37 weeks. Hopefully my new mw will take all Sophie's escape attempts seriously. Failing that, I have no issue with adding my pnd on top of the Spd. Because the thought of another 6 weeks is too depressing....


----------



## kelzyboo

I will deffinately do that lol I'm going to use everything i have to sway them my way, surely they can't let me carry on like this when its easy enough to deliver him, i'm not asking for now, i'm happy to wait until he's considered ready anyway!
I really hope they let you go earlier, either that or Sophie will attempt another great escape and they'll have no choice!! Hopefully they'll know its not good for you to labour natural and will do it at the first possible oppertunity, the things we do for our babies lol
This is deffinately my last!! xx


----------



## Tor81

Maria, great that you've found a changing bag you're happy with, it's horrible having something which you know will do but you're just not happy with. And your new bag is gorgeous, good choice! Thanks for your hospital list, I'm going to try and start my packing this week along with my holiday packing. Can I ask where you got your face mist spray from or is it home made? I couldn't find any in boots yesterday.

Mel, I'm close to the hospital too so was thinking the same about just sending DH back for anything I forget, the only issue is that will reset the parking each time so going to need to save up a fortune in coins to pay for it all.

Linds, sorry you're suffering today, not nice having to clear up your own puke when you're feeling dodgy. Exciting that you're almost done at work though, something to look forward to.*

BV, what a perfect night, so romantic, great to have this time just the 2 of you before baby arrives. I'm going to Marbella in the Costa Del Sol, one week to go.

Georgie, that's such a kind offer, if I knew I was having a boy I would be biting your hand off!

Hann, pleased to hear there weren't bed bugs after all, I was concerned about you! I want a tens machine but am waiting to hear about my placenta at the 36 week scan first, hope that leaves enough time.

Clare, not long until your mat leave, have you got plans? Shame the shopping & BBQ wiped you out today, hope you had a good day though.

Kelz, so sorry you have to go through all this pain, I can't offer much comfort & don't want to patronise you saying "not too long to go" and "it'll all be worth it" because I can't even begin to imagine the amount of pain you must be in, will just send you biggest hugs :hugs:

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> My TOP TIP for packing your bag. Keep a pad next to it and write down everything that goes in. Saves you wondering and having to unpack it all again. Keep a second list on the same page with what still needs to go in.

This is what I accomplished today! :thumbup: Only about three more things needed - can't wait to say I'm completely packed!

(even though I don't really need a list simply because I seem to enjoy taking everything out, looking at all of it and carefully packing it back in about once or twice a week!)


----------



## gw76

Lots going on...lots of posts...
To those of you who are back from holidays and have been out at parties - I am very jealous and am glad you have been enjoying yourselves 

To those of you approaching mat leave - yay!

To those of you feeling crap - I feel your pain! I ended up back in the hospital this morning - had the ambulance and everything (sirens, flashing lights)...had another episode with the heart! It lasted almost an hour - so I am absolutely shattered! Baby is fine - her heart rate was a bit high for a little bit, but it settled down and she is fine... Didn't have to stay in for too long - 4 hours...So, been told to take it even easy (which I have been doing) to rest (which I have been doing) and that this should be my last pregnancy (which it will be - we don't another)...

It's funny that you are all talking about your hospital bag - I don't have mine ready yet, but after today I will need to do it...My hubby packed a bag for me today, just incase I had to stay in the hospital

His bag for me consisted of:
slippers
a pair of pj's that don't fit (not my maternity ones)
my toothbrush and toothpaste
a book
AND THAT WAS IT!

He means well, but really?!!


----------



## amand_a

Baby has now turned breach, so have had hardly any contractions for 2 days now. Its a bit of a relief but now I have a bad feeling this is going to end up another section. Silly I know, but damn you hormones I cant help it :(


----------



## SugarBeth

Wow, I just had the worst case of hormones a little bit ago. I went to brush out my hair for the night and noticed that my earring (my FAVORITE earring) was missing from my ear. I instantly panicked, since we were out and about today and my husband didn't even notice it was gone, so we had no idea how long it was missing. I ran around the house (it was here that I discovered I no longer can crawl, there's too much belly there!)

My husband joined the search, but soon had to stop because I started to cry. Then i remembered when he gave me those earrings, and I cried more while he held me. I felt devastated over the idea of not having that pair of earrings anymore. Finally he told me that it's really late (it was just over 1 AM) and that if it was lost in the house, it would still be there in the morning (we have an early morning due to a doctor's appointment and errands). I tried to calm down and we went upstairs to relax. I was about to grab the blankets to lay down, when I saw what I thought was a quarter on it (there's always change everywhere in this house somehow!) so I went to grab it and realized it was my earring! I was so happy that as I tried to show my husband, I burst into tears again!

I'm pretty sure that had I not found it, I would have spent most of the day tomorrow still crying over it. Ah, hormones.


----------



## Sherri81

I'm slowly catching up on things... On to page 1283, but my eyes are getting sore and blurry so I know I won't last much longer before I fall asleep.

Lots happening here.

Did a 2 hour gestational diabetes test at 29 and a bit weeks pregnant, I think... Maybe 28. Anyways, it was slightly elevated, but they have changed guidelines now so you only need one slightly elevated level to be classified as having gestational diabetes.

So there you have it.... I might be the first Beach Bump to have it.

But really, the first test they did before drinking the stuff was 5.5 I think, and it was supposed to be less than 5. So not very high at all. My other 2 levels were within normal ranges. Its from eating all of the noodles while staying at the MILs, and all the odd hours for eating; anywhere from 6:00-9:30 at night. It was not a good situation, but I don't feel like getting into the MIL situation right now.

I am back home for a bit now, and they have just told me to eat the way I was before being at the MILs. That was the only counselling I did.

I go for NSTs here once a week. So far things are good.

The cardiologists have done all they can do for me right now regarding my heart. They've put me on the heart meds, and they aren't doing much, but since I appear to be stable they said I can be delivered at almost any hospital as long as they are aware of my arrythmia. There are still structural issues, but they require certain tests I can only do after he is delivered. If the blood loss after delivery doesn't straighten up the electrical issues, then I might need a pace maker. Its all very wait and see right now.

I have surpasses everyone's expectations at this point. It feels good to be as far along as I am, but it still makes me nervous.

I have also developed PUPPPS... I guess I can't have a boring pregnancy no matter what huh? Lol. Because I am still about 30 pages behind, I don't know if I'm the only with this or not right now.

It started about 2 weeks ago and since I didn't have a Dr in Vancouver, it wasn't until I got back home that a Dr actually looked at it and diagnosed it. It was pretty out of control by then though. The MFM did send me for the liver function test for cholestasis before signing me off the rotation. It came back normal. I just about tore all skin off my arms and legs. Tried pretty much everthing: benadryll cream, benadryll, calamine lotion, colloidal oatmeal lotion, colloidal oatmeal paste, cortisone cream, corn starch paste.... Nothing was working really. Heard of something called Pine Tar Soap. So far that is the only thing working, but even still, it doesn't kill the itch completely.

Everyone tells me not to scratch, but I'd like to see them and how they'd feel if it felt like they had a million mosquito bites all over their skin.

Anyways, the decision was made by my OB to deliver the baby at 36 weeks by c-section. But now, because of the PUPPPs and the fact that I am at risk of developing numerous skin infections (because I am scratching til I bleed), they are thinking about c-sectioning at 35 weeks, or maybe a bit earlier.

Just starting to get the nursery together. Ian did stuff while I was gone, but he needs me to keep him on task. So all of the painting is finally done. Mom is almost done the curtains. The change table/dresser is just finished today, so he still has to do the crib. Both are way bigger than I thought they'd be and pretty much dwarf the room. Bassinette was brought up and Febreezed, but Ian doesn't remember how to put it together. I have some diapers now, and I pulled out the remaining clothes I had for Greg and am now ready to wash the 0-6 months stuff. Pissed about the fact that I leant out alot of Greg's clothes to my SIL and Ian's SIL, technically mine as well. Anyways, 'my' SIL always said to tell her when I wanted my stuff back and she would pack it up and send it back. I told her at 20 weeks to start getting it together and she said she would. Well the crunch is on now and I told her I needed it back so I could sort it and store it. Well now she has admitted that she lent it all to her cousin who lives 8 hours away! WTF?!? How do I know how this unknown person took care of the clothes, and how am I going to get them back??

So I am pissed because here I thought I was set clothes wise, and now I have to start out all over again. I basically clothed at least 4 other boys with Greg's clothes, and since he is the first boy, we don't get hand me downs. And I thought we were set, but now we are going to have to buy everything all over again. I think at this point we only have 12 diaper shirts, 14 sleepers, 3 actual outfits, and that's it. Oh and 2 pairs of shoes and 6 pairs of socks. AND she said she was gonna get me a diaper genie since I have bought her 3 shower gifts in 6 years, and I've only had one, obviously. So she said she would do the diaper genie and give it to me before he was born, and for 2 months now she just keeps saying she doesn't have the money. It sounds like I will be having to buy that as well... :roll:

MIL finally got us a diaper bag, and its nice. We had to beg her to order the car seat. I don't know why she just kept putting it off, and saying she wouldn't get it til the baby was here, since I'd be having him down there anyways... She hasn't come through with the bumper pad though. Or any clothes...

So basically, we are kind of just starting to get things together, but we still have basically all of the littel stuff to buy: soothers, bibs, clothes, bottles, washes, dipers, wipes, change pad and covers...

So glad I didn't lend out toys, bassinette, jolly jumper, high chair etc... We'd be starting right from the beginning for sure then.

Oh well, enough bitching for tonight. I must go get some ice packs as I've just torn up more skin on my arms.

Does anyone else have PUPPPs, or is it just me?


----------



## fifi-folle

gw76 said:


> Lots going on...lots of posts...
> To those of you who are back from holidays and have been out at parties - I am very jealous and am glad you have been enjoying yourselves
> 
> To those of you approaching mat leave - yay!
> 
> To those of you feeling crap - I feel your pain! I ended up back in the hospital this morning - had the ambulance and everything (sirens, flashing lights)...had another episode with the heart! It lasted almost an hour - so I am absolutely shattered! Baby is fine - her heart rate was a bit high for a little bit, but it settled down and she is fine... Didn't have to stay in for too long - 4 hours...So, been told to take it even easy (which I have been doing) to rest (which I have been doing) and that this should be my last pregnancy (which it will be - we don't another)...
> 
> It's funny that you are all talking about your hospital bag - I don't have mine ready yet, but after today I will need to do it...My hubby packed a bag for me today, just incase I had to stay in the hospital
> 
> His bag for me consisted of:
> slippers
> a pair of pj's that don't fit (not my maternity ones)
> my toothbrush and toothpaste
> a book
> AND THAT WAS IT!
> 
> He means well, but really?!!

Sorry to hear you had that scare! what is it with hubbies? I was in with a gynae emergency and asked him to bring in some nightwear and underwear, sure he brought a lot of undies in but they were either thongs or bikini bottoms! The pyjamas he had more success with! I've got my hospital bag packed already, only baby's to go, eek!


----------



## fifi-folle

Sherri sorry things are still really hard going. I really hope that when baby arrives everything goes smoothly and you can enjoy your new son. x


----------



## Tor81

GW, scary that you got taken to hospital by ambulance but at least everything was ok & you got to go home after 4 hours. Bless your DH, I think if my DH was left to pack my bag he'd create something similarly useless!!

Amanda, at least you're getting some relief from the contractions, and baby has got plenty of time to turn yet so try not to worry, so much easier said than done though, it seems natural for us all to overanalyse & overworry about everything to do with baby, and I can't imagine it gets any easier once they arrive!

SB, woohoo for finding your earring, so lucky it was at home, and that you found it before going to bed as I don't think you would have slept well.

Sherri, good to hear from you. And you seem to be in good spirits despite everything. I can't believe your SIL lending out your clothes, she had no right, especially not even asking you. PUPPS sounds horrible, but at least you eventually found something that eases it a little bit. Keep your chin up girl, not too much longer to bear if they'll deliver at 35 weeks, and hopefully once your little one is here the experts can get your health sorted.

AFM, not looking forward to a 5 day week but at least I've got a weeks holiday after this so I'll try to focus on that. Back to back meetings today though so hope I don't burn myself out straight away!

Booked leg & bikini wax for Thurs so I'll be beach ready, I've had plenty of waxes before but for reason I'm very nervous about this, to start with I'm embarrassed that I currently look like a gorilla, secondly I hear pain can be worse when pregnant, and thirdly I don't think I'll be able to get into the positions they need me in or that I'll be incredibly uncomfortable.. anyone got any advice or words or reassurance?!

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

DM - i had that thought about writing things down so then i know whats in my bag and Flynns bag but i still keep forgetting to do one.... i am so gonna do it soon though as soon as i know what date im going in.

AFM - my BP was fine friday.... according to the nurse but it was still alittle highish for what my normal readings are... sorry i havent posted till now as i have been under alittle stress that i ended up almost in labour... it was to do with our car and having it took of us but we got it back in the end after paying a shit loads of money....

i have a small cold atm which i thought was my hayfever but nope its a small head cold... and tomorrow i got my clinic appointment which i hope to get a date for being induced and we will see if they will do me early or keep the 16th June as the date...


----------



## Aaisrie

Yes 2 women in my ward it's a really bloody good idea to start having a loud conversation at 7am because you are both awake.... FFS


----------



## kelzyboo

Eve, sounds horrible, hope your out of there soon and resting at home x

Anna, glad your BP isn't too high and you've not gone into labour yet lol Hopefully they will deliver a bit earlier since your having so many problems atm x

Amand_a, glad contractions have stopped for now, hope you don't end up with a c-section x

Sherri, glad to hear baby is still cooking!! Sorry your having so many problems with it, doesn't make it easier but it will all be worth it in the end (did that work? no lol doesn't work on me either but worth a try!) I've actually never heard of PUPPS lol but it doesn't sound fun, hopefully not too much longer left x

AFM, didn't sleep again last night, its sooo painful and uncomfortable god help the consultant tomorrow, i will not be in the best of moods!! Will catch up better later, too tired to stay awake lol hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Aaisrie said:


> Yes 2 women in my ward it's a really bloody good idea to start having a loud conversation at 7am because you are both awake.... FFS



Please, I had Mrs Chavtastic phoning her boyfriend/babydaddy/whatever at 1am and having chuffing domestics with him! :rofl: STFU!!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Tor- Don't worry about the wax- I used to do waxing and they'll manage just fine :) Try to relax about it and don't worry if it's been a while- I guarantee they've seen worse lol!
I am thinking of taking my own spray mist as I have a special bottle but evian do one and also the body shop do a vitamin E one too. I think Boots do evian :)

Kelzy- So sorry to hear things are getting worse, it must be a bloody nightmare. Have you got someone who can stay with you to give you a hand around the house?

Glad you're still around Sherri! I wondered about how you were the other day. Glad the nursery is coming together- I can't wait to see pics! Sorry to hear you have PUPPS- it sounds awful! Especially since nothing seems to be helping! I think you're the first one to have it :hugs:

How are you feeling today Eve? Tired from the sounds of it! Bloody wards, some people are so irritating!

Glad your BP is better now Anna, sorry to hear you're still not feeling so good x

I'm glad you found your earring SB! I would have been exactly the same!- I have lost count of the umber of earrings I have dropped down the plug hole..... thankfully it hasn't happened to any of my nice pairs- only the cheapy ones so I should be thankful for that!

Try not to worry Amanda- I heard 2nd + babies don't turn and engage until the last minute- mine still moves positions a lot, I'm sure you'll be fine :hugs:

Well I'm off to check my tyres- I parked on some broken glass this morning- excellent move :/ Hopefully they'll be OK......


----------



## Aaisrie

Hope your tyres are okay doodle, I'm on the EKG at the moment, dr said I could get the drip down if I kept down breakfast, so far so good so it came down about 10 mins ago and if I keep lunch down I can go home. Although Keira the nurse wants the dr to see me again because the EKG is showing regular tightenings which I can't even feel bur she said it's too regular for BH but I'm hoping it's just BH and just was regular for a second or something?
The line on the far right
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/7cb5dd86.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone! Working from home today, wasn't meant to but Greg convinced me. I'm so tired after the weekend!

Tor - I had a bad experience with waxing at 28 weeks I actually was in pain for about 4 days and felt like my skin had been burnt (It hadn't but the top layer had come off). It was very painful however I have very very sensitive skin at the moment so thats why. If you don't then you should have no issues. If you do then I'd suggest using cream. They won't care how much hair you have though ;)

Doods - hope the tyres are okay! Not a good start to the morning!

Kelzy - you sound like you are having a miserable time. I'm so sorry for you. I hope they can bring forward your birth and hopefully you'll feel better. As for the hip popping out, it is possible as mine has always been able to do it, its like my party trick, I should add that mine doesn't hurt!

DM - hope you feel better today 

Eve - nightmare - hope they shut up so you got some more sleep

SB - glad you found the earring, that type of stuff happens to me and its so upsetting!

Sherri - good to hear from you. How rude of your SIL!! Let us know if you get your section scheduled. What a good baby to stay in there longer than you thought though!
Not got pupps yet but heard its common and not nice :hugs:

GW - hope you are feeling a bit better today too.

We all seem to be having a varying range of grips but some of you have them so much worse and I really feel for you. It gives me a reality check whenever I read what some of you are going through. My SPD is nothing compared to kelzys and DM, just really uncomfortable, and my tiredness/sickness is nothing compared to what Sherri and GW are going through. You are all doing so well, I'm so impressed! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Sherri am starting to think you have a checklist of pregnancy ailments that you are working your way through :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Han they didn't!!! I wanted to slap them both!!!


----------



## Hann12

Ah Eve hope you get out of there asap! Your chart looks pretty scary, hope it is BH, keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Han I can't feel them!!! If labour was this painless I'd be a happy bunny Lol!!


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, hope you all had good weekends? 

Only had time for a quick catch up: 

Kelzy - sounds like you had a bad night sleep, hope tonight will be better. Am finding it such a mission to turn over in the night - wakes me up every time!

Tor - good luck with your waz. Am going to book in for a bikini wax in a few weeks time. Had one done at around week 20 which i did find more sensitive but not too bad. 

Sherri - good to see you around, glad baby is still cooking! 

Doodle - i hope you manage to get your tyres sorted!

Have uploaded this pic to Facebook. Only one annoying comment so far 'you don't look 33 weeks' - sorry but what is 33 weeks meant to look like?!
 



Attached Files:







bump1.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DragonMummy

Eh? You look beautifully 33 weeks to me!


----------



## DragonMummy

(btw, am giggling at you wishing Tor good luck with her waz..... :rofl:)


----------



## freckles09

DragonMummy said:


> Eh? You look beautifully 33 weeks to me!

Thanks DM :hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> (btw, am giggling at you wishing Tor good luck with her waz..... :rofl:)

:rofl: Not that I can laugh congratulating everyone on their great 'bum' pics! :haha:


----------



## Doodlepants

Freckles I think you look great! Perfect for 33 weeks! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods, ALL of my bum pics are great ;)


----------



## Hann12

Freckles - are they saying you look big or small for 33 weeks?! I was told at the weekend by people I didn't know that I look small but mainly these days I get told I look big, we can't win!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Well apparently the dr isn't concerned but has told ne if I start feeling them or any other sign of labour to come straight back. IM FREEEEEEEEEEEEEE hopefully this time until labour!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Hann, lol at your party trick, if mine carries on we could make it a double act! :haha: Glad to know it is possible and i'm not going mental (any more than i already am :wacko:) because i would swear thats what its doing! My hips are painful because of the SPD, it wasn't even my 'bad hip' it was the left which doesn't hurt as much as my right. I'd say it wasn't painful popping in and out (obviously already in pain so hard to tell sometimes where the pain is lol), it just made a popping noise and felt really strange which worried me!
Different to anything i've felt before, it wasn't my bone cracking since i can crack virtually every bone in my body at will (my party trick, i do my ankle most and it drives baby wild :haha: think he senses it!) so i know a crack when i feel it and it wasn't that!!

These new 'symptoms' worry me a bit, what's going on in there if my hip pops out and baby turning over can crack my pelvis? Got a huge long list for the consultant tomorrow, he hasn't got a prayer :dohh: Sure he's going to be happy to see me lol usually i leave things and don't bother saying anything more than 'yes i'm still in agony' but i can't leave this one, it doesn't feel normal at all!!

Sorry to get all one-sided again :flower:

Fx'd your not going into labour Eve, hope your allowed home today x


----------



## freckles09

Thanks Doodle :thumbup:

Hann - the comment was that i don't look 33 weeks gone so reckon she thinks my bump is small. I get the same as you - some people say i'm small and then others say i'm huge! I don't understand what is meant to be normal!


----------



## DragonMummy

people keep saying i look huge but compared to my Harry Bump I'm dinky and compact! Football bump.....


----------



## kelzyboo

Freckles, i think your bump is lovely and theres no set size for any gestation, everyones different why do people not understant that and insist on telling you how big/small you are lol
I'm told i haven't put a lot of weight on and i'm 'all baby' lol even the sonographer said, its all baby in there isn't it? Well yeah, i hope so!! I'm carrying the same way i carried Abbie, all out front, i did get told you can't tell i'm pregnant from behind lol as if baby grows in my ass!! People feel free to comment on all sorts when your pregnant don't they lol x


----------



## melissasbump

Morning! 


Clare, i think its great you have a chunky baby! Its good that you are being closely monitered and it will be interesting to see what the consultant says on thurs. 

Kelzy, so sorry to hear how much you are struggling, i really feel for you :hugs: Like someone else said ,is there anyone who can stay with you and help you out a bit? I really hope you get some relief soon.

Tor, good point about hospital parking charges. I think that will be the least of my worries by then though! lol 
Im not good at waxes at the best of times, all i can say is OWCH!!! lol A waz sounds interesting though....

SB, well done for getting your bag packed! And glad you found there earring, i have reacted in a similar way regarding apparently "trivial" things so i wouldnt worry. bless you :hugs:

GW, Bless your hubbie packing your bag. Men just dont have aclue sometimes do they!:dohh:

Amanda, try not to worry, baby can still turn late i believe, Do you have any more scans left now?

Sherri Great to hear from you and glad that that baby is still safely tucked away inside. Its great that you are home for a while too. Not had PUPPS but it sounds horrible! They should use you on an advert for contraceptives for kids! You seem to have had most things. :hugs:

Anna, glad your BP seems to have settled down now, hope your appointment tomorrow goes well

Eve, Hope you get let out today, that chart looks scarey!

Doodles, hope your tyres are in tact!

Hann, good that you get to work from home today! Dont work too hard though!:thumbup:

Freckles, thats a lovely bump pic, you look all out front and not appear to have put weight on anywhere else, im very jealous!

Well ive just been to have MORE blood taken. i swear they have more of my blood than i do at the mo lol! Just hoping all is back to normal with them now. 

have taken to strapping my wrists up at night now, look like ive been mummified but if definately helped last couple of nights , have ordered some wrist splints, just waiting for them to arrive. 

Not too much else to report really other than that i just made myself a big cheese and mushroom omlette and it rocked! :happydance: xx


----------



## melissasbump

Oh forgot... DM, hopefully your midwife will take everything seriously for you on thurs, what you


----------



## melissasbump

Oh DM, Just wanted to say, i hope your new MW Is good and takes all your issues seriously, what you DONT need at this stage is another crap MW! X


----------



## melissasbump

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks mel, i have loads of help tbh my mum lives two doors away (convinient much lol) and my sis now takes Abbie to school since i can't even walk from the car to school anymore! I do get more help than most at the moment and i'm still moaning lol They do loads for me, the only thing they can't do is take the pain away!! Fx'd the consultant agrees to before i really crack up!

Glad it helps strapping your wrists, sounds really painful and annoying and BTW that omelette sounds yummy, i'm hungry now lol x


----------



## Sherri81

Been up since 4am scratching, and is only 6am now. Arms are a bloody mess, literally. Pine tar soap worked 2x only. I'm gonna skin myself soon! Things I've not had yet in pregnancy: braxton hicks, not a single one; baby hiccups; urinary leakage.

Yep, I think I'm a good candidate for a birth control advert.


----------



## Hann12

That's why mine has so many hiccups! Clearly has your babys share of them!! 
Hope they can find something to stop the itching! 

Freckles - I'm with you it's annoying!!
Kelzy - I also get the 'you wouldn't know you were pregnant from behind' I think it's meant to be a compliment!! 

Mel - had to do a few things today but am hoping to get time to look at my hospital bag and Doodles list. 
Really still can't decide what to take to wear on hospital though!! So far I have shorts and a vest for bed in case I have to stay over and an over sized shirt for after birth and a tankini for the birthing pool. I don't know if I need to pack normal clothes like a dress etc though or work on the basis I'll hopefully have a natural birth and will be in and out with little change required!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, i bought a couple of nightshirt type things at the weekend from Primani, they are buttoned at the top so ideal for BF, ive also got a nice pair of PJS for the less messy part and the only other clothing il take are trackies and a top for comfort. x


----------



## melissasbump

Oh and im planning on taking a vest top for a possible water birth too..


----------



## DragonMummy

oh bloody hell, Eve - the trace does look a bit worrying! i had a few BH's when I had mine on and nothing like that....


----------



## Hann12

Thanks mel - for some reason the thought of packing my clothes is having the same effect on me as unpacking after a holiday! Just not finding it very interesting!!

Also, I just realised I threw out my boots parenting vouchers so going to have to get Greg to apply for them now. Stupid!!


----------



## sparky32

Hello ladies,

I am in awe at the way you all keep up with the goings on with each other :) i wish i could be a better support to others :( maybe now i'm down to mornings only i'll have a bit more time to catch up on all the goss. 

Sherri, i too have a really bad itch so much so i was using a wire brush to relieve it at times!!! I've been tested twice for OC but its been clear. I take an antihistamine 4 times a day, take a cool bath with balneum and slap on double base then put a strong steriod cream on the worst areas. At night i need to keep a fan on my feet to make sure they dont itch. But its bloomin awful and i have tried everything from oatmeal baths to bicar of soda lathered all over me! My skin is a mess and i'm too embarrased to wear shorts or dresses but hopefully once our precious babies are here it will go away.

Xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Well apparently the Dr isn't worried because I can't feel them... although in saying that they were very forceful in saying that if I start feeling them or if I get ANY SIGN of labour I have to go straight in.... So I don't know if they're actually not concerned or if there's nothing really they can do because I can't feel them... the nurse said that if I hadn't been in with HG I wouldn't have had the trace and therefore wouldn't have even known about them so from that respect if I don't know about them surely I can't be in labour type thing!! LOL

but I'm HOME... Saraya and I lay on the living room floor colouring in for the last couple of hrs :]


----------



## curlew

Hi all
just a quick post from me

Sherri - glad to see you back online again.

Hug to all those who need them: sparky, Kelzy, Eve, Mel and anyone else who I have missed.

Freckles - lovely bump pictures.

Lovely pics 4d pics to Kelz and Samzi- beautiful babies.

SB - glad you found your earing especially when its a special one.

AFM - sorry that I have missed a few people out but I am totally shattered having been at work today. Had quite a busy weekend and could have happily stayed in bed today. Anyway two more days to go this week and then only three days left:happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Wow everyone seems to be near to finishing work. Is anyone working as late as me (23rd June?). I'm going to be so depressed soon having to go to work knowing you are all on mat leave and wishing I was you :(
Guess the time will go fast though....


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Hann....yep...I'm still working too...I think i'm going to work until I deliver. I don't think I can sit home and wait. Time passes so much more quickly when i'm busy. I have a cool job and work with some great people so aside from the heat I think I'll be Okay. If you ever need to complain about working I'm here for you! :flower:


----------



## melissasbump

i think Simmy is working quite late too, i was working til l28th June but noooo way anymore!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Jenni! I think you're right that time will go quicker and I like seeing my work friends but the commute isn't much fun. Having said that it won't be too long left really I guess!!


----------



## melissasbump

DM..... Explain yourself please...!!


----------



## freckles09

Hann I'm working til the 1st June. 11 working days and counting!

I commute for at least three hours a day so it's becoming quite draining and am now ready to put my feet up!


----------



## Hann12

Freckles I commute 3 hours too but you are two weeks ahead of me in dates so actually I'm only working an extra week more than you I think.


----------



## Tor81

Maria, thanks for the reassurance on the waxing, I know it'll be fine & definitely worth it. How are your tyres btw?

Anna, glad your BP is under control, sorry that you've had a stressful time of it.

Eve, I can't believe how inconsiderate people can be, I'm surprised you bit your tongue, I think I'd be dropping not so subtle hints about how rude they were. Glad you're out of hospital now and can get back to your own bed.

Hann, your waxing experience doesn't sound very promising, is your skin is always sensitive or just since you've been pregnant? You're not the only one working until the end of June, my last day is 27th.

Freckles, it has surprised me how insensitive people can be with their comments, especially about bump size. I've started getting quite defensive when people go on about how tiny my baby must be.

Mel, good idea to strap your wrists up, whatever it takes to get a good nights sleep at the moment. And although I've just had dinner, you've made me really want an omelette now!

Sparky, good to hear from you, sorry that you're suffering from the itching like Sherri is.

Ok, I'm going to make a start on my packing now... Well maybe after a cup of tea & some chocolate!!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Que?


----------



## melissasbump

Your fb status??


----------



## melissasbump

Ahh, just read the update, lovely news xx


----------



## Hann12

Tor - I'm normally fine with waxing but my skin has been mega sensitive since I became pregnant. I have to use aqueous cream as shower gel as I get itchy and rashy otherwise. 
You'll probably be fine if you have had no issues up till now. Doods said she was so I'm probably in the minority. It is really annoying though as I find that the cream doesn't really work that well and shaving just goes stubbly. Not many options for me but I guess it's not too long then I'll be back to good old waxing! 
I didn't realise you were working that long, I won't be alone in my working life afterall :) 

Greg has just put 24 hours of music - chill out stuff onto my iPhone for the big day and to practice my hypno birthing with. Exciting!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad to see you on Sparky! Hope you're well xx

My tires are fine phew! I seriously thought they wouldn't be so I've been really lucky!

Well, I've done the baby's bag and my overnight bag, just need to do my labour bag although I'll probably end up re-packing everything nearer the time anyway!


----------



## DragonMummy

Has anyone heard from Starry recently?


----------



## Blue_bear

I woke up in the middle of the night and wondered if anyone had heard how baby Charles is doing??


----------



## Doodlepants

Nope not heard from Starry. I was thinking about Lexie last night, I often wonder how she's doing.

Don't know about baby Charles either...

Anyone else really feeling like they have no lung space left??


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh yes, Lexie. Loved her..... Wonder if she'll come back.


----------



## DragonMummy

And no lung space here either....


----------



## Doodlepants

Ugh I honestly feel sooooo unfit! I have been polishing for like, 10 mins and I feel like I'm going to die!
I'm hoping it's just a high baby rather than me being unfit! Otherwise labour is going to be a nightmare!
I try and get exercise- maybe I need more!


----------



## Blue_bear

Yes and Lexie.....

And yes on the lack of lung space here to! Feeling really sick this morning :sick: have made it from bed to sofa....


----------



## Aaisrie

Me too BB! Am lying on the sofa while Saraya watches Humf :]


----------



## DragonMummy

I have a foot under my ribs.... Not happy!


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone! 

Doodle - well done on getting your hospital bags ready. I wrote my hospital bag list yesterday and it's SO long! 

Am also feeling breathless too - i hoovered at the weekend and was knackered! Think my nesting will have to be done in stages!

I'm just starting to write up a draft birth plan but it's not easy!


----------



## DragonMummy

Freckles have a look on the nhs choices website, they have an online birth plan you can do which takes you through about a million options but is really simple yet thorough. Is great even just for ideas on what to put down.


----------



## freckles09

Thanks DM i'll have a looksie on there now :thumbup:


----------



## freckles09

Forgot to say i got my free Nuby breast pump at the weekend! :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

At work. GOD i'm bored.....


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> At work. GOD i'm bored.....

Same here!! I might be still at work but nothing is coming to me to do so I am spending entire days in boredom....


----------



## Doodlepants

YIPPEEE!!!!
I entered a competition and won woohooo!!!!!
I've won annual passes for 4 people to all Merlin attractions!! My brother's over the moon, and I now can't wait to give birth and go on some rides!!!! And I can take H to legoland without paying a fortune to get in yay!!!!

Sorry- I'm rather excited lol! I love rides!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh that IS marvellous!!! Well done you!


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh noooooo! The woman on the phone said 4 people but I just looked online and it says family of 4- 2 must be under 12 :/ I've told my brother he could come but he's 17........
I might wait and see what it says when the pack comes- he was really excited, I feel awful now :( I might do it for him, M and H and then I'll just pay when we go, I don't have the heart to let him down now!


----------



## DragonMummy

well its still cheaper paying for just one adult....


----------



## Doodlepants

True. If he did want an annual pass they're only £126 which I didn't think was too bad considering it's £40 to go to thorpe park once. I might see what my dad says, I feel awful, I can't believe I didn't check first!

Meh...so tired today! 
I have a breastfeeding class tomorrow- is anyone else doing anything similar?


----------



## Jenni4

Congrats Doodle!! that's awesome! I never win anything...another reason to get these babies out asap!! 

I was bored today so i thought would put the carseat in the car...figure out how it works....after about an hour of feeling like a complete idiot I realize the base is broken! UGH!!! And it's about 40 degrees outside...I was sweating my ass off....scrunched inside the backseat try to figure the damn thing out....of course I didn't turn the car on....didn't figure I would be in there for more than a minute or so...doesn't take a genius! Anyway....now i have to go to the mall next week and sort this out...guess that would be a good time to buy my final list of baby things for the hospital bag and stuff... Still have to make a list...but at least i'm going in the right direction!!


----------



## DragonMummy

No.... Am going to see how I get on then ask for help from there. I don't want to go to classes as if I can't do it again it will get my hopes up unnecessarily. Which I have already had once!!!


----------



## Jenni4

hmmmmmm..... Just typed out this post about how annoyed i am at my car seat and it didn't go through....said it had to be approved by a moderator?? Now I'm even more aggravated!!!! I am moving to Iceland....I just can't handle the heat today!


----------



## Doodlepants

I had that once Jenni! Really odd- I never did find out why!
What happened with your car seat?
x


----------



## Jenni4

Well...since you asked... I decided it was time to check out how the car seat worked...how hard can it be really?? Outside I go to put the base in the car...don't turn the car on cause this won't take too long right?? (it's about 40 degrees outside btw) get the base in and go and fetch the seat...I can't get the stupid seat into the base....I'm big and pregnant scrunched in the backseat of an oven, sweating my hoohaa off and can't get the damn thing on!! After what seemed like an eternity in hell i realize that the base is broken! ARGHHHH!!!!! Really annoyed now that i have to go to the mall next week...I was hoping to minimize shopping because of the heat....but at least now I can make a list and get the rest of the items I need all in one shot.... Hopefully. That's my annoying car seat story.


----------



## freckles09

Oh no Jenni sorry to hear about your broken car seat base! Hope you can get all your other remaining baby bits when you go back to the mall.

Doodle - well done on winning the theme park pass! 

I am not going to go to any BFing classes beforehand - will see how i get on first. I've googled some BF support groups in my local area just so i know they're there if i do need to go... Am reading up on any tips etc though!


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh how annoying is that?!!! Poor you, I haven't tried my car seat and base yet- I'm scared to now lol! That sounds like something that would happen to me :/
x


----------



## DragonMummy

not bothering with a base. just getting the seat. i know how my seatbelt works so should be good to go :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

Meh, I'm too lazy to be bothered with a belt! Plus it seems a waste not to use the isofix points. They all do the same job at the end of the day though :)

Holly is watching Alvin and the chipmunks again....someone help me!!!!

EDIT- I may have to tell her the tv's broken lol! She's not normally a square eyes... :/


----------



## kelzyboo

Hi all, baby is doing well!! 
Measuring 4lbs now, see i told you he's a fatty bum (had to get something from his mama lol!!)

I've been given 21st of june (36 weeks) for a sweep and induction, i would have to wait til 39weeks for a c-section but i will decide at 36weeks if i'm favourable to be induced i think i will go for that!! x


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone!

Kelzy - great news that they have scheduled you in for that. Do they think you'll be able to give birth with your pelvis like it is then? 4 pounds is a good size already!! I'm pleased that you have some good news!

Doodle/Jenni - I hadn't even considered trying to fit the car seat. Maybe i should!

DM - did your day get any better?

Mine was particularly boring but home now. Totally exhausted and glad to be home. Working from home tomorrow. My disc has decided to pack in and give me sciatica, which I suffer badly from (permanent damage to my discs). Its normally controlled through exercise and good toned muscles in my back but the fact its come now goes to show i now officially have no muscle support left in my back. I guess I should be thankful I made it to 31.5 weeks without it!!
Was meant to go to an NCT social thing tonight but cancelled, too tired and in pain. 
Greg is currently making me some filled pasta and I'm starving.
Hope everyone is okay and had a nice day :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Hann, i'm not sure tbh, if i don't think i can i will wait and go for the c-section but i'm thinking by then i'll be in agony and will want him out either way lol
Your back sounds painful, hope you can rest it a bit, i slipped a disc in my neck and that was bad enough but permenant damage must be awful, especially with a growing bump!
Hope you enjoy your pasta and relax for the rest of the night, probably a good thing your working from home tomorrow, no travel involved lol xx


----------



## DragonMummy

It got briefly exciting when we found a body but turned out it actually wasn't. Says a lot for my mentality that I was disappointed.....


----------



## curlew

Tor - how did the packing go - have to say the tea and chocolate sounded good to me lol

Hann - that was nice of DH to put your music on for you. Sorry to hear about your back and siatica problems, but as you say getting to 31 weeks without any problems is good.

Doodles - well done for getting your packing done. Yep definately have reduced lung space and getting intense heartburn too which is a bit yucky. Congrats on winning the tickets. I did my breastfeeding class last Monday and really enjoyed it. I am not doing any other classes but wanted to do a refresher on BF as it was 7 years since I have last BF.

DM - I was wondering about Starry too but she did say it may take a while to get internet sorted. Hope the move went okay.

BB - hugs for feeling sick, hope you felt a bit better during the day.

freckles - hope you managed to get your birth plan set out. I'm not doing one as I will be having a c-section but I enjoyed doing one the first time round.

Jenni - sorry to hear about your car seat. It really irks me when I buy something and its not right -its such a pain and inconvenience to change stuff. I'm like DM and will just be using the seatbelt rather than a base. I did that with DS and was happy enough so just decided to do the same again.

Kelzy - glad your appt went well. 21st june oooooh that isn't long although it must still feel like and eternity to you as you are in so much pain and discomfort.

AFM - I had a terrible night last night with my wrists. I was in absolute agony and was awake from about midnight to 3am, lying in pain and listening to DH snoring. I eventually lost the plot with him around 4pm and he came down to sleep on the sofa, then I felt really guilty. However he was laughing about it this morning when he left so he is cool with it. As he says only 8 weeks to go and its a small price to pay to sleep on the sofa!! 

Think I overdid it at work yesterday and that's what caused my wrists to be sore but I have been trying to finish stuff off before I leave. Have probably done the same again today but am now at the stage where I have nothing outstanding and therefore will just spend the last 4 days at work checking other people's work and doing some handover notes which will be easy.

Off to bed the same time as DS and see if I can get some sleep before my wrists start hurting again.


----------



## SugarBeth

At my birthing center, birth classes are mandatory for first time moms - they include breastfeeding and home care classes too. I'm going to be exclusively breastfeeding so I don't mind that class, but I do dislike having to go to class once or twice every week for 6 weeks. The gas money and trying to find someone to take me isn't fun. Along with also having to go back to all of my check up appointments (which will also be every week after the next one) and taking my dog to her training classes each week. There's going to be no time for relaxing or naps on any given day - I'm gonna be run ragged by the time I need to give birth! :wacko:

Sorry for the rant, feeling a bit stressed. Found out yesterday that the extra week vacation we were counting on DH to have for the baby we won't be getting, he'll only be home for two UNPAID weeks and the reason I'm having agonizing back pains is that Katie is laying posterior. And the realization that I'll be full term in 3 weeks is a little unsettling in how very close it is. Is it wrong that I just want to go to sleep for a few months and not be bothered by any of this? :shrug::dohh:


----------



## Clareabell

Evening everyone. 

BB and Eve - Sorry to hear that you are both feeling rough. I hope that it has lifted a bit now. Though I have just seen Eve that Saraya's nappy has made you feel ill :hugs:

Jenni - How annying about your car seat. I have the same as you but I am just using the seat belt. Duncan showed me how to do it yesterday. Its suprisingly easy and pretty sturdy too. I would be furious if something with it was broken though. We have paid enough for them. 

DM and Hann - Work was boring for me too!! Only next week to go and that will be me done til Feb, I am soooo excited but also a little daunted as I have always worked. I have the same mentality as you DM and prefer the days when there is a bit of drama. 

As for BF workshops I have not gone to any. I will just give it a go and ask/ find help should i need it. 

Curlew - I dont blame you for chucking your hubby out of bed, snoring is the most irritating sound when you are unable to sleep. 

AFM - Im counting down to the appointment with the consultant on Thursday re: my giant baby. My GP called me yesterday and said that she had some results back for me and that she wanted to make sure that I was seeing a consultant this week as they were at the high end. I asked her what was at the "high" end but she said it would be discussed with me on Thursday. Never have i dealt with such vague people as I have during pregancy! Its so frustrating. Im taking a guess that it will be my sugar levels and I will infact have GD even though the GTT was negative. Oh well patience is a virtue. lol :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Clare I've not been great today, but then I had stuff to do that I didn't get done because I was in hospital!!!! Unfortunately I puked all over the back steps... eughhhh and Saraya's nappy wasn't particularly bad it's just that I'm totally sicky right now... I had to get Chris to finish it because I was literally nearly sick ON HER!!


----------



## BlueViolet

I've been trying to catch up with posts for the last couple of days and I got further and further behind. I just read them all and now I can't remember much. It's barely 4pm and I'm exhausted. Hopefully, I can make it through tutoring tonight. I yawned through my last session and I felt awful about it...not very professional. 

I found this link and thought it might be helpful. I'm going to try the exercise to relieve calf pain. I figured that it can't hurt. The second page has exercises for carpal tunnel syndrome and I know a few of you mentioned it. Hope it works :) 

https://www.fitpregnancy.com/fitness/prenatal_workouts/40730797.html?page=2

Starry, welcome back! I can't believe all the stuff you're dealing with. Hope your skin gets better. I can't imagine how awful it must be. About the baby clothes, you should demand that they get shipped back to you. It's rude to expect you to purchase them all over again. Certainly you have other things to spend your money on. 

Eve, hope you feel better soon! :hugs: 

Clarea, hope your Thurs. appointment goes well. I can't believe they won't give you extra info until then.

SB, I'm taking classes too. It is annoying trying to make it work into the schedule with all the traveling time. I signed up for an all day Saturday class and two night classes. They're giving me a tough time at work with the night classes, so we'll see what they can do with the schedule. I didn't have any more tutoring sessions on Mondays, so I booked the Monday night classes. It's just two nights next month, but now they want to give me a student on Monday night. Surely they can figure out a way to reschedule two nights in June...If I would go into early labor they would have to fill in for me anyhow, so I don't know what the big deal is. The only thing I know is that I'm going because I need them and I already paid for them. 

Curlew, hope you get a better night's sleep tonight. :hugs: 

Kelzy, glad you're having help from family. I can't imagine being in your shoes. Big :hugs: 

Hann, hope you feel better soon! :hugs: The pasta sounds delicious! 

Jenni, it stinks about your car seat. I tried to test the one we bought, but I couldn't lift it out of the box. Will need to get my husband to do it. He's got such a long "to do" list that he doesn't even know where to start. I helped him sort out his office this past weekend and we're still not done. I did find about $400 in checks and gift cards that he totally forgot about, so all the work had a great payoff.


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> SB, I'm taking classes too. It is annoying trying to make it work into the schedule with all the traveling time. I signed up for an all day Saturday class and two night classes. They're giving me a tough time at work with the night classes, so we'll see what they can do with the schedule. I didn't have any more tutoring sessions on Mondays, so I booked the Monday night classes. It's just two nights next month, but now they want to give me a student on Monday night. Surely they can figure out a way to reschedule two nights in June...If I would go into early labor they would have to fill in for me anyhow, so I don't know what the big deal is. The only thing I know is that I'm going because I need them and I already paid for them.

 I took an all day Saturday birthing class about a month ago at the hospital. It was from 9Am to 5PM and covered three weeks worth of regular classes. I got a certificate and everything saying I went, and paid $100 out of pocket to take it. I learned absolutely nothing there since I've done a ton of research and read so much, but I figured I'd need it. When I told the birthing center about it, they dismissed it and said it didn't count, I also need these other classes as well. So it was a complete waste of $100 and I'm going to have to sit through the same information again, only stretched out for weeks! I'm not looking forward to it. With Katie being back to back with me, I can barely sit for more than two minutes on chairs, and standing/walking offers no relief anymore.

Maybe I can just lay spread eagle on the floor in their classroom and assure them I'm listening...:haha:


----------



## BlueViolet

I just got back from tutoring and survived :) My late session got cancelled, so I got home early. My husband is getting pizza - his idea of cooking. I'm so hungry that I can't complain. 

SB, that stinks that you have to repeat the info you already know and pay extra money on top of it. You should bring a nice comfy pillow or cushion with you. My 9-4pm is $75 and sounds promising. At the very least we're getting a hospital tour and my husband will have an idea of how he can help during labor. The two night classes are just a couple of hours a piece and one covers breast feeding and the other is infant safety and CPR. I already took a CPR course years ago, but could use a refresher and my husband will be learning it for the first time. We figured it can't hurt to get extra information. I don't expect anything earth shattering, but we'll see.


----------



## mummySS

Hi ladies, 

Sorry not been on for a few days, i've missed y'all. Have been reading but too exhausted to respond... I've enjoyed catching up on the last few pages though! There's so much i wanted to comment on and respond to but honestly i just can't remember it now, lol. 

Had a tough couple of days with my boss, the head of our team. Bitch from hell. I sent her an email explaining when my last official date would be at work before mat leave. She replied with the BITCHIEST email i've ever seen. She basically said that my official leaving date was 'academic' because i'd spent so much time out of the office that it didn't actually make a difference when i left. Ummm. hello? Have i not been working my arse off for the last 6 months, regardless of being sick?? Yes I may not be physically in the office most days but that doesn't mean i'm not working 9am-9pm trying to do the stupid zillions of 'extra' tasks (on top of my normal work) they have given me because i'm not in the office?! I cannot tell you how p'd off i was. I got the email about 1am on Sunday night (this woman is a workaholic) and cried solidly for about 2 hours.:cry: I'm still angry when i think about it now... 

I'm still really bothered by it but another part of me thinks, why give a toss when i'll be out of here in a matter of weeks... Also we have finally got a *potential* date for completion of our new house (10th June), so i am concentrating on that now too :)

Aside from that, i've been fine. Have been to another NCT class tonight. This was the last but one session! The teacher is sending us some sample birth plans. If anyone wants me to forward them on drop me a PM with your email address and i'll be very happy to. That goes for all the other NCT stuff too - they send some useful stuff which i'd be very happy to pass on to any of you. 

Also I had a lovely 'fake baby shower' on Sunday organised by my friend. I didn't really want a shower or gifts but she just made lovely mexican food and invited a few people round for food and cake. Perfect!

Sorry for the me me me post, just wanted to catch up and let you know why i've not been on the past few days. 

Much love :flower:


----------



## sparky32

Thanks BV for the link i've just tried the stretching for carpal tunnel that really does work :) when i've been having leg cramps i read somewhere to stretch out the heal of your foot and i find helps with that, especially in the muddle of the night! Xx


----------



## Britt11

ouuch MummyS, dont blame you for being upset but yeah try not to react and be the bigger person, you will be out of there in weeks. She shouldnt have commented like that even if she felt that way, very unprofessional. What sort of work do you do?
hope you are feeling better :hugs:

I start my mat leave either one to two days after my due date :rofl:


----------



## Tor81

Maria, congrats on winning that competition! Hope it does turn out to be 4 people not 2+2. I love theme parks & rides too, although noticed a definite decrease in bottle as I've got older!

Jenni, that's awful about your carseat, especially after struggling in the heat. We tried ours on my car on Sun night & it's still there, makes me happy to see it!

Kelzy, good news on getting some dates, must be good psychologically.

Hann, sorry to hear about your back, sounds painful. :hugs:

Curlew, great that your DH is so understanding, I think we forget sometimes that it is difficult for them to see us go through pregnancy and there's not a lot they can do to help!
I didn't make much progress with the packing unfortunately, the tea, chocolate & TV won! I did get a few bits done but no where near enough, I'm always rubbish at packing.*

SB, good that you get all those classes, does your DH go to? 3 weeks until full term does sound scary, but exciting too! :) almost time for that new chapter to begin!!

MummySS, OMG your boss sounds less considerate that mine (and that's saying something!), no wonder you were so upset. I had a similar thing a few weeks ago when I went quiet on BnB, it's horrible to feel your hard work & extra effort is just not recognised or appreciated. Now I've realised I've got to make enough to still feel personal satisfaction, but have definitely eased off the gas & will just "go that extra mile" without going that extra ten miles I would have used to!!!

I left work last night to find my car with a flat tyre, had to call DH to come to my rescue! My spare is only a spacer though so need to go to the garage this morning, could really do without that.*

I also need to chase the doctors for my fitness to fly certificate as not heard anything yet.*

And my parents are driving up this afternoon for a quick visit to help us make plans for the flat, there's no way we're going to sell/move in time so need a plan B!*

xx


----------



## mummymarsh

any of you mummys gone into labour yet????

xxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Hey Mummy marsh! We have all still got babies in our tummies at the mo! We are starting to wonder who will be first though....

Mummyss - thats an awful and very unproffessional thing for your boss to reply. You prob have grounds for complaint there.

Jenni - Hope you get your car seat sorted.

Tor - I hate getting flat tyres! Its so annoying. At least hubby was around to rescue you.

AFM - Got a day of washing and phone calls. We think our bank account has been cloned :( So much hassle.... Wanted to get round to see my friend though so will try and cram it all in!


----------



## mummymarsh

its getting very close for some oof you isnt it :) very exciting :) you should start putting money on it :) hahahaha

xxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girls well my appointment yesterday went well, i went to see the midwife and found out i have carpal tunnel syndrome i did get offered to see someone and get some splints for my hands but i said ive only got 5 weeks left there isnt any point in me going though that now... anyways they checked my BP and all was well there, i'm messuring at 36 weeks instead of almost 34 weeks, the midwife also confermed that Flynn is head down and isnt engaged but he is on the brim which is why it hurts, then i went and sat down and waited to see a doctor... and it was my consultant which asked how i was and then sent me away to see another doctor and then they said they will book my date for induction and i needed to see the anaesthetic to talk about what drugs i can and cant take because im on fragmin... i found out im aloud any drugs as long as the fragmin is out of my system after 24 hrs after i saw him i had to go back to the midwife to double check that they had me write down for my induction and found out i have to go in to hospital on the 22nd June between 3pm to 5pm and thats where they will check my blood pressure and other bits and bobs and they will give me gel between 5pm to midnight so i could have Flynn on the 22nd June or 23rd of June....

so can the date on the front of the thread be changed please for my date :happydance: i can't wait for it now all i need to do is double check my bag, Flynns bag, sort out Jason's bag and make sure he has everything he is needed for 3 days being at my parents and then that weekend being at andys parents i then also need to sort out skyes bag and double check she has everything she needs to take with her and then i might need to make a small bag for Andy seeing as he will be staying in with me when i go in.

anywho sorry for the long post :D


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! What a rubbish nights sleep I just had, I woke up feeling really sick and wanting to throw up and my back was killing :(

Kelzy - I don't understand why they would induce you at 36/37 weeks but won't do a c section then? Seems strange to me but then most of this does!!

Curlew - hope you get a better nights sleep. Carpel tunnel sounds awful and a very unexpected side effect of pregnancy!

SB - I'm sorry that you are having to repeat the classes you did. As for posterior positioning, I've been told they can still easily turn at this stage so try not to worry. The baby in theory should turn when it gets a bit bigger as the other way round provides optimum room for them. I know you are a couple of weeks ahead me but I understand the discomfort as mine still loves lying across me, not even head down. Its always moving. It makes it very uncomfortable to sit at a desk 8 hours a day!! I know you have 3 weeks until 37 week full term but the likelihood is that she won't come until close to 40 weeks so you have some time and hopefully you feel better today.

Clare - I hate that they are so cryptic and don't give you the rough outlines over the phone. Bet tomorrow seems a long way off! Hope everything is okay though :hugs:

Eve - sounds like a tremendously horrible day for you, hope it got better!!

BV - did you get some rest? Are you feeling better today? Hope so :hugs:

Simmy - my goodness your work sounds like a nightmare!! You have been working really hard. Is this woman a mother?? It doesn't sound like she can be or if she was it must have been a long time ago. You need to remember that thats just one persons opinion and the work you've done will have touched lots of people who will have really appreciated it. So rude though! When is your last day? I quite often feel like I'm not doing enough as my work people have already taken so much from me but at the same time I am still going in and trying and I'm still doing at least a 30 hour week, mainly in the office too, so hopefully they appreciate it! I think that some people would never appreciate all your hard work, pregnant or not!

Sparky - hope you feel better too

Britt - I love the fact that you are planning to work after your due date - you know that means that you'll be early now don't you?!!

BB - hope your account hasn't been cloned, what a pain and not what you need to sort out!!

Anna - great news and not long! Your new due date is my last day at work so we will both be on count down until then!! Glad its been sorted for you

MM - give it a few weeks and we'll have the first - currently a race I think between Anna, DM, Clare and Kelzy. I think I'll be 8 weeks still but I'm not complaining. I'm happy for the baby to keep brewing until its ready to come out. Plus I'm nervous at the big changes it will bring!! I think I'll be happier when they tell me how its going to come out (c section or natural). Just adds to the unknown at the moment!

AFM - working from home today after a shocking nights sleep. Feel okay now thankfully but not very energised to work. I think thats just the nature of the beast now though. 
Meant to be seeing a friend for dinner tonight but she sometimes cancels so we'll see. Decided to clean the oven today so have the stuff on it ready for me to clean in a few minutes. I don't know what possessed me to do it but no turning back now! 
Will be on later anyway, enjoy your days :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Anna, glad the appointment went well, nice to know you can have any pain relief if you want it, wouldn't like to rule it out entirely in case i was desperate lol Glad your BP's staying ok for you, last thing you need is more problems!
Sounds like hes pretty much ready now then, head down and measuring ahead, may even beat his induction dates lol

Its getting very exciting now, we're getting some dates!! Babies will be arriving left, right and centre before we know it, think its probably a good time to start taking bets!! x


----------



## fifi-folle

SB have you got an exercise ball? If so you can try leaning over it on all fours as baby's spine is heavier so should encourage her to turn around. 
Simmy I cannot believe how unprofessional your boss is! Is there someone you can quietly forward the email on to to report her conduct?
Hann sorry you didn't sleep, good luck getting work done today!
Anna - yay for having a date for induction!!!
BB - hope your bank acc is ok 
Britt - that's impressive working til after your EDD, wow! 
Sparky - another trick to try with leg cramps according to my yoga teacher is to fan it with cool air, not sure why it works though and I've never tried it myself.
Curlew - hope you had a better night's sleep last night 

Sorry to all I've missed

AFM not worked this week as I'm a relief childcare worker so only work when they need someone to cover a shift and tbh I'm glad, I've pottered around, cooked, cleaned, sewn a cover for my birth ball, done some planting in the garden. Weather could have been better though!!! First of NHS antenatal classes was on Monday, learnt absolutely nothing new except that my hospital only has one birthing pool in midwife led unit and one in consultant unit. Boo hiss.


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol Hann i thought the same thing, if hes ok to be born at 36 weeks then why does it matter how? She just said she won't do a section before 39 weeks unless its the baby in danger, not for me but she will induce for me!! Seems crazy lol x
Sorry you didn't sleep well, good job your at home! Lol i always wish i hadn't bothered when i start something like that, seems a good idea at the time lol xx


----------



## Hann12

kelzyboo said:


> Lol Hann i thought the same thing, if hes ok to be born at 36 weeks then why does it matter how? She just said she won't do a section before 39 weeks unless its the baby in danger, not for me but she will induce for me!! Seems crazy lol x
> Sorry you didn't sleep well, good job your at home! Lol i always wish i hadn't bothered when i start something like that, seems a good idea at the time lol xx

So it isn't just me, its seems really stupid that they are happy for the baby to be born then why does it matter how!! I know hospitals have policies for 39 weeks but really you'd think with the pain you are in they might flex it! 
If I have to have a c section I was hoping they'd do it at 38+4 so that the baby is born on the 4th July LOL but I don't think they will some how!!

I've just bought £15 of more hypno birthing music anyway as I'm convinced I'll be able to go natural and want to be prepared. This stuff is to help in the lead up from 32 weeks onwards and on the day itself. Hoping it will be helpful. I'm still falling asleep in it so its clearly relaxing me!! Not sure thats whats meant to happen though. I did a 14 minute one last night and still fell asleep!!
The oven has kind of been cleaned, it was really uncomfy to do it as its so low down. The baby is most def lying across me again too so its stuck out on my right side in a very painful way. I need to get back onto my birthing ball asap!


----------



## Blue_bear

I am about to attempt to drink my first dose of Raspberry Leaf Tea.....


----------



## Hann12

Blue_bear said:


> I am about to attempt to drink my first dose of Raspberry Leaf Tea.....

How was it? I am going to get the tablets I think. I'm not very good with drinking hot drinks!


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann12 said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> I am about to attempt to drink my first dose of Raspberry Leaf Tea.....
> 
> How was it? I am going to get the tablets I think. I'm not very good with drinking hot drinks!Click to expand...

Not the nicest thing ive ever had to drink! Bareable though. I will prob switch to the tablets but you have to start those later so thought id start as early as poss with the tea! 
I'm not a herbal tea lover anyway so didnt expect it to be that nice! Lol.


----------



## Hann12

Blue_bear said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> I am about to attempt to drink my first dose of Raspberry Leaf Tea.....
> 
> How was it? I am going to get the tablets I think. I'm not very good with drinking hot drinks!Click to expand...
> 
> Not the nicest thing ive ever had to drink! Bareable though. I will prob switch to the tablets but you have to start those later so thought id start as early as poss with the tea!
> I'm not a herbal tea lover anyway so didnt expect it to be that nice! Lol.Click to expand...

Why when are you allowed the tablets?


----------



## Doodlepants

Arrrgh I keep forgetting to get my RLT! I must remember!

I am in agony :( My blinking IBS seems to have come back- it's been so good all through so far- oh well, I guess I got a few months off from it!

I have only skimmed and will have a proper catch up later but am so appauled at your boss (and my awful spelling!) Simmy! That is totally unprofessional! You've been working so hard and that's the thanks you get? :(

My breastfeeding class was good- it was nice to have a chat more than anything lol! What is good is that the lady who runs it isn't a midwife- she's there purely to go out to you and help with BF (I mean, she is a trained MW but she just does this now I think), so if you're having probs at home you just call her and she comes out to you- hopefully with all of this support we'll be able to make a go of it *crosses fingers*lol!


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann12 said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> I am about to attempt to drink my first dose of Raspberry Leaf Tea.....
> 
> How was it? I am going to get the tablets I think. I'm not very good with drinking hot drinks!Click to expand...
> 
> Not the nicest thing ive ever had to drink! Bareable though. I will prob switch to the tablets but you have to start those later so thought id start as early as poss with the tea!
> I'm not a herbal tea lover anyway so didnt expect it to be that nice! Lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Why when are you allowed the tablets?Click to expand...

36 weeks for tablets xx


----------



## melissasbump

ARRGGGHHH.. Am so pissed off!

So on Sat when we saw my mum and stepdad, whilst me and mum were off elsewhere OH mentioned to my stepdad how some of my mums constant comments about my weight had been upsetting me a bit and basically could she just think a bit before she speaks, (in the nicest possible way) This was without my knowledge. 
Well last night i rung my mum for no particular reason and she seemed a bit "off" i had no idea why, well today she has rung me and basically had a go at me for what Alan said to my stepdad! FFS i didnt even know this conversation had taken place!
Shes basically twisted it round and says how upset SHE feels etc etc. Yes some of her comments about my weight have upset me but i wasnt going to mention it and was just trying to let it go over my head. She says shes worried about how big i am and how shes worried that im not going to be able to move about as much the further along i get, sorry i didnt actually think this was abnormal! And also how she worried about me getting depressed after the birth.
Well lets worry about that if and when it happens hey!

I know there are things i could have done better in this pregnancy but she also hasnt really had a clue about how much ive struggled with certain things .

I know she means well in what she says but now she has managed to make me feel as if its all my fault (as usual ) when i knew nothing about this conversation) So ive spoken to Alan about going behind my back even though i know its only coz he cares about me really but it just feels like noone trusts me to make my own decisions and deal with it, im not a kid!

And to top it off been to docs today and my bloods are still abnormal meaning my body is fighting an infection (unknown what exactly) but they are just leaving it for now, my carpel tunnel is doing my head in too but my wrist splints came today so am hoping they will help. 
The doctor has signed me off for two weeks as well:wacko:

Sorry for the one sided rant im just really fed up, i dont need grief from my mother right now. 
:hugs: to everyone il catch up properly later xx


----------



## Hann12

Thanks BB thats helpful, I didn't realise that and was going to buy them and start taking them this week!

Doodles - how weird, my IBS has been excellent for this whole pregnancy until Monday when its come back badly. Very strange and most annoying.


----------



## Hann12

Oh Mel just saw your post. Thats not what you need! I can imagine your OH thought he was being helpful bless him but sometimes they don't realise that just because you want to rant about it all to them it doesn't mean you want to address it directly. Having said that your mum has coped with this very badly. Its amazing how they can turn these things around to become the victim! Its nice that she thinks she is saying it to help you however you aren't abnormally big and the more fuss that is made around it for you the more likely you are going to feel bad about it both now and after the birth which in my view is quite unneccessary. You are mobile, you walk your dog every day and you get out. Thats more than a lot of people (though admittedly some of those are medical related). You can't help where the weight has gone on and more to the point you haven't put on huge amounts! You can lose it when the baby is born and you will in your own time. To be honest I think you've got bigger things to focus on than this and your mum should know that! I seriously think our mums forget what it was like when they were pregnant and dream up this magical land where they put on very little weight and went back to their natural size straight away. My mum has not stopped telling me how she only put on 21 pounds each time she was pregnant and when she had us all as soon as we were out the midwife came in and commented at how she was amazed because she had already lost her baby bump only hours after birth!! Now I'm sure that doesn't happen but its difficult to dispute her as all photos of her after the births of us are all her in baggy clothes.
Clearly they were super women though LOL!!

Please don't get upset, try and rise above even now. If you need a rant please come to us though :)

As for the infection, are they saying your white blood count is high? Thats normally a sign of infection. But they can't tell you what it is? Are they just going to keep doing your bloods to see if it improves? Do they have any ideas? I hope you actually feel okay. :hugs:
I'm glad you have been signed off, the last thing you need is work!


----------



## BlueViolet

I'm feeling better today after more sleep, but my energy level is still very low. Today is going to be a lazy day. Good thing I only have a couple of hours of work tonight. Meanwhile, my poor husband has some kind of stomach bug and he's been sick all morning. All of a sudden my lack of energy seems so minor in comparison. 

Mummy, your boss sounds so unprofessional and bitchy. She's supposed to motivate you to work to your potential, not beat it out of you. Ugh! Try not to let it get to you. How pathetic is she to be sending out work e-mail that late on Saturday night? She doesn't have a life. Hope the next weeks of work go by quickly for you. 

Sparky, glad the link worked and that you got a little relief. My leg cramping is better too. I'm going to eat some bananas too because it can be a potassium deficiency. It can't hurt. 

Britt, I can't believe you're working so late. I have much respect for you! 

Tor, sorry to hear about the flat tire. Not fun! 

Bb, hope you can sort out your bank account. That's the last thing you need right now.

Anna, congrats on getting an induction date. You're so close :) 

Hann, hope your sleep tonight is better. Can you afford to take time for a nap? Have a good dinner tonight :) 

Fifi, sounds like you've been very productive. I can't say the same...I barely scrape the top of my to do list. 

Doodle, glad your class went well. 

Mel, sorry to hear your mom is not understanding. It's sweet that Alan tried to intervene on your behalf, even if it didn't have the intended side effects. Can you tell your mom that she can help you best by being supportive and not negative? Or you can ignore her altogether. It must be tough. I hope you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

I'm sorry to hear your Husband is sick BV, I hope he feels better soon xx

Ahh Mel I feel for you- my mum would do the same. We go on because we have to iykwim? So I sympathise, throw in your CT and infection and you've got a right time of it :hugs: Hopefully she'll realise that you're pregnant and could do without her being childish. I hope things pick up soon xx


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, just a flying visit...

Just wanted to let you know of this offer that's on - Mama's and Papa's are doing 3 for £15 on their maternity lingerie. Such a good deal esp as the majority of their bras are over £15 for one! :thumbup:

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/3-for-15-lingerie/6278/

Mel - sorry to hear you're having problems with your mum. Hope things improve for you soon hun. 

MummySS - I can't believe how unprofessional and bitchy your bosses reply was! I'd be inclined to complain about her! Hope the days til you finish don't go too slowly...

Doodle - sorry to hear you're having a bad time with your IBS... Glad your BF class went well and it's helpful that the lady will come out and visit your home should you need any support. 

BV - hope your hubby gets well soon. Stomach bugs are horrible! 

What is Raspberry Leaf Tea meant to do btw?


----------



## Doodlepants

Oohhhhh! They don't have my size in bras :(


----------



## SugarBeth

Question about RLT - I thought it was used mostly to induce labor? I wasn't even aware we could take it yet. I know it strengthens the uterus, but I wasn't sure if it was recommended until full term. Have I got mixed information? I have a box of it sitting in my cabinet waiting to be drunk!



fifi-folle said:


> SB have you got an exercise ball? If so you can try leaning over it on all fours as baby's spine is heavier so should encourage her to turn around.


Thanks for the recommendation - I do have a ball, but I haven't used it like that (I've just been on all fours normally just on the floor, which is very uncomfy.) I know I have quite a few weeks yet for her to turn, but it makes me nervous because besides the terrible back aches baby's been giving me from the position, my mother had 6 kids and most of them came out posterior, with extremely long labors! I don't want that! :nope:


----------



## Doodlepants

SB- RLT will not bring on labour at all. It's purpose is solely to strengthen your uterine muscles which will hopefully mean the pushing stage is shorter for you and will generally make your contractions more effective.
There's so much info out there on it- unfortunately not all of it is correct though :/
Some packs say fine from 32 weeks, others say 36- it should say on the pack :)
x


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks, Doodle! In that case, I'll look to see what mine says and start drinking it asap. I did drink it once when I was TTC, and remember thinking it was terrible tasting, but I'm sure it'll be worth it if it pays off in labor!


----------



## melissasbump

Thankyou all for your kind words... i know im probably over reacting but im just so fed up and probably very hormonal! 
Il try and catch up with you all a bit now...

Doodles, well done for winning that competition, id be well chuffed with that! Did you find out if 2 people needed to be under 12? Regardless its still a big saving!

Jenn, i keep asking Alan to try the car seat in the car, im too thick to try it myself without being shown first, sorry to hear that the base is broken what a pain! I don t have a base for mine i didnt think i needed one, prehaps i better check!

Kelzy, glad baby is doing well and you have a date for induction! Its weird that you would have to wait longer for a c section isnt it? i agree with you though the sooner the better especially in your case!

Hann, thankyou so much for taking the time to write your long post:hugs:
I hope you are feeling less sick now, at least you are working from home.
With regards to my bloods, yes white blood cell count high as is something else i cant remember what they caused it, kept asking me if id had a cough, sore throat or anything like that but i havent at all. Its a bit weird, i do feel run down but ive just put that down to the pregancy. Ive got to do more bloods in about a weeks time and been told that if i feel unwell at all I MUST go back ASAP. Weird...

Curlew, sorry to hear about your terrible night with your wrists, my splints came today so will be interesting to see if they help, saying that, OH has been bandaging me up the last few nights and that has def helped i think. Hope you slept better last night.

SB, Sorry to hear about your DH not getting the extra week vacation, it sucks doesnt it, my OH can only take 1 week paternity and the rest leave as he will only get paid for 1 week and we cant afford to lose a week of his pay, its so unfair how fathers can get treated.

Clare, what time is your appointment tomorrow? i hope it all goes well, will be thinking of you. 

Eve, sorry you have been so sick, hope today has been better for you, my sickness has flared up a bit over the last few days too, maybe its a 3rd tri thing?

BV, , Thanks for the link re the carpel tunnel exercises, very useful. Sorry that your hubby isnt well, hope he feels better soon 

Simmy, your boss sounds like a right bitch! Is there someone else you can take it up with? Doesnt sound loke something she should be allowed to get away with , in my opinon female bosses are always the worst!
Id love to have some of your NCT stuff if you dont mind? will PM you my email address. thankyou :hugs:

Freckles, thanks fort he mamas and papas info, im gonna take a look, i was looking at nursing bras on ebay (new ones) work about about £4.99 each but mamas and papas probably better. 

Sparky great to hear from you, hope all is going well.

Britt, love that your mat leave starts AFTER your due date!

Tor, flat tyres are soooo annoying! glad DH came to your rescue, hope you got your fit to fly certificate sorted!

BBear, hope your washing and phonecall day is going well! That sucks re your bank account, how did you find out?
Im gonna start on the Raspberry leaf tea, where did you get it, did you have to go to a health food shop or can you buy it in a supermarket?

Anna ,glad you got your date and all appears well despite the pain, 22nd June isnt far away at all!

Fifi, sounds like you have had a productive week so far depite not being at work, my 1st anti natal class isnt till 2nd june.

Doodle, sorry to hear your IBS is causing you so much pain, but glad the BF class went well. I should really find out re groups in my area in case i need support.

Well im feeling a little better, we went for a wander around a nice garden centre, stopping for a cuppa and slice of cake, it was nice to get out for a while. Baby has been making me really uncomfortable today, its feet are tucked right up inside my ribs and squriming. Its not fun! x


----------



## Blue_bear

Freckles/SB - I was informed RLT helps ripen the cervix too....MW that did our parentcraft on monday said the tea is fine from 34 weeks and tablets from 36 but always to ask mw/gp if unsure.
As im only a few days off 34 i thought theres no harm in starting seen as it doesnt have an immediate effect. 

Just made lasagne for dinner and its really yummy....:) Have got to save some for hubbys dinner but im tempted to have a little more! Lol.


----------



## Doodlepants

Mel- it is for 2 under 12 and 2 over :( I found out this morning- nevermind though- still pleased! :)

Tor- did you get your tyre sorted?


----------



## Blue_bear

Mel - Sorry i missed you in my reply :wacko: Big hugs for you having a rough time with your mum. And strange they are not really telling you the whole story with your bloods.... :hugs:
My day hasnt been too bad thank you, washing machine is playing up but had a couple of really nice phone calls so all good :thumbup: I wont bore you with the details but my friend who had her baby girl 10 days ago - the one with the 36 hour labour - is already talking about having another one so it cant be that horrendous! Lol.

Oh and i got the RLT in tesco xx


----------



## Hann12

Mel if it's any help I saw an article that said that in the last trimester of pregnancy it can be common for White blood cells to increase, they don't really say why but that could explain yours. It also said that stress can increase them too. Hope the next test shows a decrease though :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Hiya everyone, 

Huge thanks for all your comments and sympathies re: my bitch-boss. I did complain to my line manager who had a quiet word with her, and I got an apology email from her the next day. Although it was apologies for coming across rude, not apologies for suggesting you dont work hard. Hmpf. Oh well, as a lot of you say, Im outta there in a few weeks time. I start maternity leave on June 10th, and it cannot come soon enough! Tor  I completely agree with going the extra mile instead of 10 miles, lol. Oh and I work for an investment firm in the city  hence the poor attitude. Would you believe that my boss has 3 kids of her own, and suffered huge discrimination herself back in the 80s when she had her babies. Youd think she would be a touch more sympathetic! Plus this is the woman that controls my salary and bonus. The whole thing sucks!! Anyway Ive really appreciated having your support and encouraging words, its crazy that you all know how hard I work and yet Im right under her nose and she doesnt see it! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well. 

Doods and Hann  how annoying re the IBS. I get it too and its been no better or worse during the pregnancy  I guess at least it hasnt been worse!

Mel  gosh it sounds like youve had a horrid time with your mum. I cant believe shes turned it all on how upset she is! And what is this obsession with your weight? Youve had such a hard time of it with the sickness I think she should be thankful that you havent lost weight and that your babys doing fine. Sigh She probably thinks shes looking out for you, but is being quite hurtful in the process PS I think you look fab and not overweight AT ALL!

Frecks  thanks for the M&P heads up! I have some bras from there and theyre very comfortable. I would go and try them on btw, their sizing is funny. 

Tor  whats the latest on your moving then, do you think it might not happen? Can you manage in your current place? We have a potential move date but tbh were cutting it fine and Im finding it all very stressful, so its probably just as well for you!

Anna  Flynn will be here in a matter of weeks! How exciting

Hann  enjoy seeing your friend tonight. Hope you sleep better tonight  are you in the office tomorrow? 

Fifi  sounds like youve had an amazingly productive week. I am so impressed and a little embarrassed that I am never that productive even when not preggers, lol. 

Britt  I cant believe you are working til past your due date! V brave. Promise I will be sympathetic! 

Blue b  enjoy the lasagne, yum!

All  will send NCT info to those that have asked when Im back at home tomorrow (at my mum and dads right now), anyone else feel free to PM me your email address and Ill forward stuff on! 

xx


----------



## mummySS

Btw - i keep looking at everyone's tickers (including my own) and double-taking at how far along we are!! it's so exciting / nerve racking!! :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Major BH for me... although no tightening which is weird just like the waves of a contraction every 2-5 mins lasting 1.5 - 2.5 mins in length... they've eased a little and are only coming 8-10 mins now


----------



## curlew

Hi all

BV - sounds like cleaning out DH office was worth it with the goodies you found. Sorry DH is feeling poorly though.

SB - its a pain you have to take the parentcraft classes again when you have already paid a lot of money to attend one which was more convenient to you. Hope katie turns soon so you don't have a posterior birth.

Mummyss - sorry your boss is being horrid. her apology doesn't quite cover what your issue was but hey ho as you say only a few more weeks then they will realise how much you actually do and then they will be sorry!! Your 'fake baby shower' sounds lovely.

Tor - sorry that you won't be able to move before the baby is born. We have had DH house on the market since last august and although we have someone keen to buy they need to sell theirs but we haven't had any other viewings since Feb:growlmad:

BB - sorry that your account has been cloned that is a pain.

Anna - glad your appt went well. Sounds like you have a bit of packing to do before the 22nd. It will be here before you know it.

Hann - sorry you had a bad nights sleep and that your IBS is back. Well done for cleaning the oven. I would have had to have had an hours sleep after that one lol. Sounds sore the way the baby is poking out of your side ouch.

fif - sounds like you have had quite a nice relaxing week. You may be lucky and be able to get your birthing pool if no-one else is using it at the time.

Doodles - glad you enjoyed your breastfeeding class.

Mel - sorry your mum is being a pain. At least DH spoke to her for the right reasons even though it has slightly backfired. Sounds like you had a nice time at the garden centre though.

Eve - oooh strong braxton hicks wow that is your body really getting ready for birth now.

AFM- had a better nights sleep last night. Went to bed at 7:30 woke at 12:30am came downstairs and had some toast as was hungry and went back to bed at 2am. I then managed to sleep til 6:30am. still feel completely done in though and am so glad I am not working for the rest of this week.

Baby is definately head down now and my stomach feels like there is no more room in it for him to grow. My stomach is like a solid beach ball and I feel like I have put on about three stone overnight on my bump!!


----------



## fifi-folle

freckles09 said:


> Hey everyone, just a flying visit...
> 
> Just wanted to let you know of this offer that's on - Mama's and Papa's are doing 3 for £15 on their maternity lingerie. Such a good deal esp as the majority of their bras are over £15 for one! :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/3-for-15-lingerie/6278/

Thanks for that! I've ordered three nursing bras in a variety of sizes as I have no idea what size I will be after baby is born. I figure that at that price I can afford to have some that don't fit (and maybe try to return/exchange them!!!)


----------



## Aaisrie

Curlew glad you got some sleep!

My BH have come back stronger again... every 2.5 - 4 mins lasting 1.5 - 2.5 mins definitely think I need a bath to try and ease them


----------



## fifi-folle

Sorry you are having BHs, enjoy your bath.

Does anyone else have really sore ribs? It's not baby's foot stuck in them it's more like stretching.


----------



## Doodlepants

Fifi- I've just come down from reading H a bed time story and my whole right side feels stretched around the rib area! I could barely finish the story! It's the first time I've had it so funny that you've just mentioned it!

I hope your BH aren't too bad Eve- hopefully your little man isn't trying to make an early break for it!
x


----------



## melissasbump

Alan is on the phone to my mum now... fingers crossed it goes well and they sort it out...


----------



## mummySS

ooh tense moment Mel... let us know what happened!


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel don't lose your rag with her. Moral high ground and all that!!! 

i have read everything today on my phone and now can't remember any of it.... my bad...

copy and paste of my journal today cos i cant think of anything else to say

got a letter from the hospital today, consultant appointment at 11am on friday. it ominously says on the letter that i may not see a consultant but a member of their team. so am gonna ring up tomorrow and explain to them that i will NOT be happy about seeing a junior and I want to see a CONSULTANT. 

Also (and I am ashamed to admit) i am going to be pulling on prev depression and anxiety as leverage for an earlier csec. i CANNOT make it to 39 weeks, i will die. So I am going to suggest that since H was born at 38 weeks and now I have had the dangers of a natural labour/rupturing illustrated to me so vividly i am panicking that i am goin to go into labour early and rupture (not exactly untrue, let me tell you) and will suggest that this is worsening previous depression etc. Hoping that and the spd will help, plus she is a chunker and measuring over.... Am just in sooo much pain all the time, and I hate complaining as she is SUCH a blessing, but ENOUGH now! 

Ho hum, 34 weeks tomorrow. So 5 weeks maximum. 

I like 21st June as a birthday. Summer Solstice. What do you reckon? I will be 38 + 5.


----------



## Blue_bear

I think the 21st sounds perfect DM :) xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Lol 21st June is my appointment, knew you'd end up beating me anyway lol i think they should be ok with that and if you have to use depression to sway them then use it, i don't think it will be far off the mark by the time you get to 38/39 weeks you will have had enough (if you haven't already!)
I feel bad for wanting it over with as i know how lucky i am to have him but its not easy when there are problems, we're allowed to whine lol x

Hope you get as early as you can, it shouldn't matter for a few days before really, plus baby has been ready for ages hasn't she lol already made an attempt, make sure they know how scared you are of that and hopefully they will not refuse xx


----------



## Hann12

Morning peeps! 

DM - go for the 21st if you like that date! I STILL won't have finished work if you have her then! Depressing! 

On that note I have to get up soon and do the commute in. Really not excited by it plus I have a meeting at 4pm so I can't even leave early. Only have to get through this week and 5 days next week till I have a week off though. I'm tired and need that week off!! 

Hope everyone feels okay today? 

Mel - how did Alan get on last night? :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Baby sitting my friends 2 year old son today...could be intersting.....


----------



## mummySS

Morning all! Well, I'm off for a full day of work... On my birthday too, how unfair is that! Anyway not fussed about my bday this year, as I'm turning 32... Gulp... Feel so old... (thankfully I'm so immature I don't act 32, lol). 

Hope everyone has a good day. 

Hann - hope your day at the office not too bad!

DM - 21st June is a lovely bday. Go for it!

Blue b - hope the babysitting goes well. I looked after my 15 month old niece and nephew for about half an hour yesterday and had to have a nap afterwards! :blush:


----------



## Hann12

Wow 32 you oldie ha ha!! Hope work isn't too bad, treat yourself to finishing early xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Happy Birthday Simmy!! 1979 was a good year!


----------



## mummySS

haha when's your 32nd fifi?


----------



## Blue_bear

Ladies....Is anyone here having a homebirth? Or possibly considered or considering it?


----------



## kelzyboo

Happy birthday, have a great day and try not to work too hard xx


----------



## freckles09

Morning all, almost Friday yay! This is my first full week in ages and i'm definately feeling it! Went out for a family meal last night and didn't get in til about 11pm, not good when i have to get up at 6am *yawn*

BB - there's a thread in the third tri section about home births if you're looking for some info / advice... 

Mel - I was also looking on ebay for nursing bra's as most shops seem to be £20 plus for one! Plus M&P don't have my size so i'll prob still end up getting one from ebay. Don't know what size i'll be after baby is born so am going to wait and see before i spend a fortune on more! Oh and i hope things went ok with the phone call to your mum last night...

DM - I think June 21st is a lovely birthday date for Sophie :thumbup:

MummySS - Happy Birthday! 

Oh did you hear Posh is having her baby on July 4th? Same day as my EDD!


----------



## mummySS

Ooh really darn it, i didn't think she was due til Aug!


----------



## mummySS

Georgie - nope not thinking about a home birth - are you?? I'msurprised actually that no one on this thread was... :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Happy Birthday Simmy!!

BB I would love to HB but I live too far from a hospital for it really to be safe I think especially as my hospital has such a brilliant home from home


----------



## fifi-folle

mummySS said:


> haha when's your 32nd fifi?

Not til December, so a few months to go, although by then with a 5 month old baby I don't think I'll be too bothered by it!



Blue_bear said:


> Ladies....Is anyone here having a homebirth? Or possibly considered or considering it?

Would love to but DH said no. Maybe if we have a second baby... Are you planning one? There's a whole section for homebirthers...Home and Natural Birthing filled with lots of information on that and things like hypnobirthing.


----------



## Hann12

I want to have mine on4th July!! She was due the week I was but she must be having her section at 38 and a bit weeks. She had better not choose my baby names!


----------



## Aaisrie

Han we'll all be over there to beat her up if she does!!


----------



## mummySS

I just had a funny random thought - what if posh was one of the July beach bumps! :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

Moriing ladies. 

Well Alan got everything sorted last night on the phone, he is able to talk to my mum better than me most of the time, coz me and mum just tend to both lose our rag where as he just stays calm and almost humours her. I havent spoke to her yet but she told him to give me a big hug from her at the end of the call so im sure all is ok. The last thing I needed was this dragging out. Ive only really got my mum family wise as I dont see my dad and my brother is in Australia so i never wanted to just cut her out. 
Anyhow it appears to be sorted so im happy enough with that. 

Freckles, have you looked at this seller on ebay?
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nursing-Mate...s_Underwear_Design_2&var=&hash=item6b1afe312d 
Im gonna order a couple from her, (not necessarily this one) and see how i go. I agree with you i cant justify upwards of £20 per bra.

Simmy, Happy birthday!! Bummer you have to work though, i agree with Fifi though 1979 was a great year! lol

B Bear, no not considering a home birth, strange at it may seem i dont really like the idea myself, too much mess! lol

DM, Great day for a birthday IMO. Good luck with the consultant

Hann,hope work isnt too bad for you today, it must be horrible to think that DM could have her baby before you even go on Mat leave! lol


Thats typical of Posh to have her c section on 4th July, just trying to get a bit more American isnt she! I guessed her due date was around the same as mine so must have been pretty near to the mark. 

Well my wrist braces helped a lot in bed last night, though poor OH has now got those plus my 5 foot pillow! He says my turning circle in bed is like an oil tanker and its like sleeping with Robocop, god im so SEXY when im pregnant! lol
Well im not doing too much today, might try and do some cleaning etc and got to pop out to the supermarket as my friend and my gorgeous goddaughter are coming for lunch tomorrow but thats about it. Im really skint this week but its payday tomorrow so cant wait!!

Cant believe how uncomfortable this baby is making me at the mo, rup my right side poking me under the ribs, i wish it would move, i havent had a break for 24 hours! :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm actually about to lose the plot right now... my car insurance renewal came through this morning and they're quoting me TEN POUNDS A MONTH... ONE FUCKING HUNDRED AND TWENTY POUNDS A YEAR... MORE THAN LAST YEAR!!!!! I asked their reason.... 

*IT'S A COMPETITIVE MARKET!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DragonMummy

Debenhams doing 25% off everything and free delivery. Packs of 2 nursing bras for £20, and they're really comfy. X


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve renewal is always obscene as they hope people just can't be arses to shop around. My last renewal quote was nearly 200 quid more than I ended up paying with the same sodding company!


----------



## freckles09

LOL at Posh being one of the July beach bumps! Maybe she secretly lurks on here :thumbup:

Mel - thanks for that ebay link but they don't do my size :growlmad: Have seen a couple others on there which are about a tenner so might buy one of them. I only wanted a cheap one to start with in case my size changes and it's a waste of money and in case i don't get on with BFing!


----------



## Doodlepants

Ugh ours went up at renewal too I hate insurance companies- I have full no claims bonus too which seems to stand for nothing these days!

BB- I looked into home birth a lot but can't get M to agree on it. We have hit a compromise with the birth centre but I'm going to see if I can stay at home as long as poss! I'm still working on him but he won't seem to budge! Are you having one then?


----------



## Blue_bear

Thanks for your replys girls.....I am at the moment not having a home birth but the idea is growing on me more and more. Hubby wont agree to it though :( I can see his point as they were the same reasons i said i would go to the hospital in the first place. I dont even know whats made me start thinking about it really! :shrug:

Definately like the thought of being in my own home, with my own food, bath/shower, tv and most of all my own MW....


----------



## BlueViolet

It's raining once again...not fun. We had a very brief moment of sunshine yesterday between the rain. I hope it clears up this weekend. 

Mummy, happy birthday! :) Hope you get to do something fun after work. 

Bb, I thought about a home birth, but the insurance doesn't cover it. My husband wasn't keen on it anyhow, but it's my choice, so I probably would have done it if the insurance would have paid for it. I think it would be a neat experience if no complications arise. Plus, it would be nice and comfortable. I hope you make it work if you want one. It's your body and your choice. It can't hurt to do some research about it. 

Mel, glad your husband smoothed things over with your mom. That's very impressive! Your Robocop comment really cracked me up. I have a huge body pillow too and it seems like there's an extra person in the bed.

The comments about Posh were so funny. I don't even want to see pictures of pregnant celebrities. They're all so skinny and their bodies bounce back immediately after the birth.


----------



## MrsWez

This is going to be a very onesided post and I'm sorry for that. But I wanted to let you all know I am still here and doing great!

Sorry to those that are itchy, ill or angry. Hope everyone is feeling well and is happy or will be soon. :hugs:

Happy Birthday, mummyss!!

I had my baby shower yesterday and got a car full of stuff!! tons of clothes, wipes, diapers, blankets and baby gear. I felt so loved and grateful to have such awesome people in my life. :cloud9: It's crazy to think I have less than 2 months left. I'll probably be on again on Monday so have a great weekend ladies!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Congrats on all the baby shower stuff! Yey :) Have a good weekend, Wez!


----------



## Aaisrie

Well after 2hrs of stressful phone calls I managed to find insurance £20 a month cheaper which makes it cheaper than I paid last year!!!! I'm now glad my premiums went up because it forced me to phone round and find a cheaper policy. I've saved about £200 a year!!!!!!


----------



## curlew

Eve - hope your braxton hicks didn't develop into anything stronger! Glad you managed to get a cheaper deal on your car insurance.

DM - good news re yoru consultant appt. I assume this is at the new hospital. Fingers crossed you get a decent outcome. 21st sounds a great day for Sophie to be born.

Mummyss - hope you have a lovely birthday despite having to work on it!!

BB - hope the baby sitting goes okay. You will probably feel shattered afterwards lol.

Mel - glad Alan got everything sorted out with your mum. I know how you feel about the wrists and the pillow, my poor DH got clobbered last night by mine. I was asleep but turned over and clocked him on the head poor thing. Must have been quite sore as they are really rigid:blush:

wez - glad you had a nice shower. Sounds like you got lots of lovely gifts.

AFM - can't beleive posh is having her baby on the 4th as that was the date I was going to push for my c section. Mind you had been contemplating the 5th as the 4th is Independence Day and kind of thought I would stay clear of that. Sounds like I have two reasons to avoid it now lol.

Had a lazy day today as shattered after working three days. Have dusted upstairs and down and cleaned the bathroom thoroughly, done 2 loads of washing and the dishes. Had to have a sleep after that lot before getting DS from School. He has a parents evening at Beavers tonight so we have that to go to. Hope its not a late night!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I hope tonight isn't too late Curlew!! My BH calmed down after hrssss had a few today bit not as strong as yesterday


----------



## Clareabell

Afternoon all.

Mel - Glad that Alan managed to smooth things over with your mum. 

Wez - Sounds like you had a great time at your shower, kind of makes me wish they were the done thing in the UK. 

BV - Hope DH is better today. 

DM - 21st June sounds like a good birthday to me :)

Simmy - Happy Birthday!! Hope yo have not been working too hard. 

Eve - Well done on the car insurance, what a result! :)

BB - I would of loved a home birth but there are three hospitals that I can birth in round here and they are all about 30 minutes away and I just felt it was too far to go in an emergency with my first when I dont know how I will tolerate the pain. The hospital I have transferred to has a fantastic home from home unit and if all goes well you can leave very soon after birth so Im hoping for that. 

AFM - Consultant appointment went ok. My glucose level was high so im having to repeat the GTT (the joy) and my liver function was slightly high too. Still measuring 38cms so atleast have not gone up since last week. Consultant was really nice and said not to worry about babies size she is still within normal limits. Unfortunately BP was up to 144/95 but my BP has been creeping up for weeks. I have serious odema in hands and feet but feel well in myself so no concerns there. If my GTT and OC test come back clear im allowed to drop back to low risk care for remainder of pregnancy and hopefully have a natural birth, if they dont im stuck as high risk and will be looking at induction/ c section :( 

FX all is ok and I can have a calm natural birth.


----------



## BlueViolet

Clarea, glad you got more information from your MW. You should know what your options are. I hope you pass your tests and that you're back to low risk. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! You can do it :)


----------



## Hann12

Afternoon everyone! Yippee I am at home and managed to escape from work at 5pm which isn't that late (thought it would be later).

Simmy - hope you had a nice birthday despite having to work. Did you get anything nice?

Mel - I'm glad Alan managed to sort your mum out. Gregs quite good at conflict resolution whereas I'm much more hot headed. You sound more like me, good thing we have calm OH's!! Hopefully your mum will be nicer now anyway!
Also - my baby sounds like its in a similar position to yours - very uncomfortable but I can actual poke its feet which is kind of weird! It currently doing something very painful to me, not sure what part of it though. Cheeky monkey!
I agree about Victoria Beckham and the 4th July - she just wants to be so american! Just annoying that she has chosen her date to, the rest of us can't do that but then she is too posh to push and she probably had it made in a petri dish to get her girl anyway! God I am in a bitchy mood!!!

Eve - I'm so pleased that you are feeling better and that you got the car insuarance sorted! Ours tried it on with putting it up after a year so we did the same thing and the original car insurers ended up caving in. Very annoying though!

DM - thanks for the heads up on bras. Annoyingly I can't get mine yet as I am guessing I'm going to get a fair bit bigger when the milk comes. When does that happen? Is it before or after the baby? 
Also how did you mw appointment go today?

BB - i like the idea of a home birth but we live in rented accomodation with cream carpets, not sure thats a good combination! Maybe next time....

Mrs Wez - sounds like a very successful shower! Look forward to hearing more :)

Curlew - sounds like a productive day! The thought of a nap has me jealous!!

Clare - glad the baby hasn't got any bigger, hope the BP doesn't cause problems and that you do get the natural birth you want. Funny how for different reasons we are in similar situations with a threat of a section looming over us that won't be resolved for a few weeks. So annoying!!

AFM - my day went fast thankfully and so home now. I'm glad for Friday tomorrow though going to attempt to see my friends after work so will be a long day. It will be nice to see them though. As I said before baby is in an annoying position and is hurting me at the moment but I'm still glad to feel it. Naughty little monkey that it is!
No other exciting news though. I have a curry ready meal for dinner, Greg has a work thing. So meal for one for me but at least I have control over the remote!! :)


----------



## SugarBeth

BB - I'm having an out-of-hospital birth, but I can't do a homebirth because the midwives around here won't travel that far (we're right outside of the 30 minute limit). It's something that I might be interested in for future babies, (I'd have to find new midwives in the area though) but for this one we're going to a freestanding birth center and see how that goes.

Planning on getting my nursing bras and tanks today...have NO idea how to shop for them because I don't know how much I'll grow, but I definitely don't plan to wait until after the baby is here to get them, so I guess I'll buy two different sizes and see how they go?

Btw...happy 34 weeks to us who are turning it today! Just three more weeks until full term!


----------



## Tor81

Happy Birthday MummySS!!

BB, oh no, I hope your bank account hasn't been cloned, that's awful. :( 

Anna, congrats on getting a date, must be so nice to have a clear idea or when you'll get to meet your baby.

Hann, sorry you had such a bad night, I spend all day looking forward to bedtime so it's so disappointing when you don't get the rest you need.

Mel, what a nightmare. You&#8217;d have thought Mums would be more supportive, it was insensitive of her to say the things she did in the first place, but to then make it about her being upset kind of tops it off. Glad Alan managed to calm things with her. The last thing you want to do is fall out when at the end of the day every does mean well.

BV, hope your DH gets better soon.

Eve, your BH sounds scary, does it hurt?

Curlew, great that baby has gone head down. I know what you mean about feeling like you&#8217;ve completely run out of room for any more growth!!

DM, good luck for tomorrow, hope you get to see a consultant and that you come away knowing Sophie&#8217;s birthday!

Wez, glad you had a good baby shower. 

MummySS, when&#8217;s your potential move date?
We still haven&#8217;t sold the flat so have accepted the fact that this will still be our home when baby arrives. Made a few decisions yesterday with my parents, it really helped to talk it through, so when we get back from holiday we&#8217;re going to move some furniture around, get rid of the study things and buy some nursery things instead. Will probably get some of those wall stickers to brighten the room up as I&#8217;ve heard you can remove them again without leaving a mark.

Got my car tyre sorted thanks, they looked at repairing the punctured one but the tread was right down anyway so I got a new one, I even managed to negotiate a discount, not a lot but I was still pleased with myself because I feel so female when I go into a garage!!

Had my wax this evening, it was fine, not sure why I was worried. &#9786;

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Tor it's just like severe period pains, you know where you get that cramping and it gets worse for a minute or 2 and then eases off again


----------



## Annamumof2

here is bump 34+1


----------



## kelzyboo

Lovely bump anna, may post one of mine when i can stand up long enough to get one lol x

I've just been lurking for a few days, feeling really bad at the moment and would just be moaning if i did post lol i am here and reading though, even if i can't reply personally to everything, i hope everyone's feeling ok! I don't really know what i'm doing at the moment, i know i can be induced and have 21st june to get things started but the way things stand at the moment, i couldn't even open my legs to be examined (TMI i know lol) so i don't know how i can possibly give birth, just looking at my options at the moment but i may have to wait for the c-section, just hope when they see me they agree to do it before 39 weeks!! Seems unfair they will induce me at 36/37 but won't do a section, i'm sure they are just trying to push me into a natural birth, by giving me an earlier date as an incentive since they know how desperate i am for it to be over! See, moaning again!!

Hope your all doing well, will try to reply a bit more when i'm not so bloody depressed lol xx


----------



## sparky32

Nice bump pic Anna :) xx

Eve, you've had such a hard time during your pregnancy, hope the BH ease of for you xx

Tor, well done on the discount, it always feels good to get something off :) xx

Clarea, hope your blood pressure slows done, the swelling sounds painful amd annoying, i cant cope with the one hand after sleeping but to have it all the time must be tiresome. Hopefully it wont last too long xx

Curlew, your keen doing all that cleaning!! Boy do i need to sort out my house! This weekend is operation clean the house!

AFM - i was at the midwife yesterday and everything went well, little lady is measuring 2 weeks ahead!! and her head is starting to engage, oh i hope this means i get to meet her earlier!!
Tomorrow i'm off to Ikea for nursery stuff, cant wait!!

Hope everyone has a nice day xxx


----------



## sparky32

Big hugs Kelzyboo, sounds like your having a hard time of it xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh Kelzy- come and join me and we can be depressed together! Everything's going bloody wrong at the moment!
Weird comment but I hope you get your c-section- it really doesn't sound like your poor hips will be up to it- they really should offer you one earlier too :hugs: Hope you're not too bad today xxx


----------



## curlew

Morning all

Clare - hope your results come back okay and that you can go back down to being a low risk pregnancy.

Hann - hope your little monkey turns soon so that you get some relief. 

SB - how exciting getting your nursing bras etc today. It makes it all seem so close now. Its all I have left to get now I think - have to check my list!

Tor - glad you have managed to make plans for the house whilst you are getting it sold. Instead of getting rid of your study furniture could you put it in storage incase you need it when you move?

Anna - lovely bump picture.

Kelzy - so sorry to hear you are still in so much pain.

Sparky - glad your midwife appt went well and baby's head is starting to engage.

Doodles - sounds like you are having a tough time of it too :hugs:

AFM - I am so tired all the time its like I have sleeping sickness and I can't be bothered to do anything even though I have tonnes to do. DH has next Friday off work and we are planning to go and see Pirates of the Carribean and then a nice lunch - last one before baby arrives lol, so I am going to settle down and watch the other three today to refresh my memory lol.


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh Curlew you'll have to tell me what it's like! I love pirates of the Caribbean! x


----------



## sparky32

Pirates of the caribbean fest now that sounds good, oh i do like johnny depp yum yum :) enjoy!

Doodles, big hugs xxx


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone! It's Friday yay! Don't have too much planned this weekend - although Sunday is mine and hubby's two year wedding anniversary so we're going out for a meal and then to see Pirates of the Caribbean :happydance: 

Kelzy sorry to hear you're feeling depressed at the mo :hugs:

Tor - glad the wax was ok - am going to get one booked in for a couple of weeks time eek

Sparky glad the MW appt went well. How exciting the head is starting to engage :happydance:

Curlew - enjoy your Pirates of the Caribbean fest! :thumbup:


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks for the hugs ladies, your all superstars!!

I've kinda resigned myself to the fact that i'll have to wait for a section at 39 weeks, if i feel i can then i'll opt for induction but i can't really say how i'll feel in another 4 weeks, just have to see how it goes i guess!

Going to try to be a bit more positive anyway, i don't think things can possibly get much worse for me so thats a plus lol i know there are many women who are TTC or have had devastating losses that would gladly swap places with me, pain and all, i feel very bad for complaining all the time! I know how lucky i am and hopefully in a few more weeks, when my little boy arrives, i will look at him and forget all the pain i felt!!

We are all getting very close now lol, can't wait until our beautiful babies start arriving! 
I'll be deactivating my fb account before he arrives as i don't want to be bothered and i deffinately don't want visitors until i'm feeling ready lol but i shall be on here and you will all be the first to know when he makes an appearance! x

Can't believe i could possibly have just 4 weeks left, very scary and exciting at the same time lol

Hope everyones having a good day xx


----------



## Hann12

I have just eaten so much I feel sick. Not a good move!! 
At work so I won't go on and moan about it! 

Kelzy - I hope they give you the section earlier, seems ridiculous to me. I know what you mean about feeling bad for moaning, my back is so sore and sitting at my desk is mega painful but I know when I get to meet my LO it's going to make me forget all the pain and sickness and wi be so worth it! I can't wait!

Freckles - happy two year anniversary! 

Enjoy pirates too all of you going. :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Happy Friday to everyone! :) My husband is feeling better and I didn't get his stomach bug, so yey! We don't have many plans for the weekend. We'll try to do some projects around the house. I have a major nesting instinct kicking in, so I have to take advantage of it. Plus, we're trying a budgeting plan and so far we used up our "entertainment" fund for the month. After putting all our spending into categories and tracking it we realized we were spending waaaay too much. Big ops there! But at least we're set with baby supplies for quite a while. 

Kelz and Doodle, big :hugs: for you! Hope your day gets better. 

Freckles, happy anniversary! :) 

Curlew, enjoy the Pirates fest. Sounds like a lot of fun. 

Anna, nice bump pic! 

Sparky, have fun shopping at IKEA. I love that store. 

Tor, glad you got your tire taken care of.


----------



## Blue_bear

Sorry for one sided post coming up....

Ended up in L&D this morning after having period type pains last night and still being there this morning. I thought i was going to feel really silly as they werent 'ouchy' type pains, more just a dull ache. They wanted to see me anyway.
Triage MW was VERY surprised at how low his head is for how far gone i am, connected me to the monitor and did all the usual obs. 
His heart rate was quite high for him, around 180/190 (usually 140) and i was having mild but regular contractions every 7 minutes so she wanted to get a consultant to see me.

The consulatant, kept saying we need to find out if your in threatened premature labour and those words terrified me - i only had period pain- lol! He talked us through that they would admit me if they started to think i was in labour in order to give me steroids for his lung maturity. He then decided it would be a good idea to do a fetal fibronectin test.....
Really uncomfortable examination and swab later....only had to wait 20 minutes for the results. Thankfully it came back negetive which should mean i wont be going into labour in the next 2 weeks. The borderline for this test (and the steroid injections) however is 34 weeks, so they were umming and ahhing about doing it as im only a couple of days so im not sure if this would affect the accuracy of it or not. 

So...lesson learnt, period pains do mean something! And if in doubt phone the hospital....i def just had a gut instinct something wasnt quite right. 

Have strict instuctions to rest now, feel very drained from the mixture of emotions!


----------



## Hann12

BB it sounds like you had an eventful day! I'm glad that you aren't likely to go into proper labour in the next two weeks. So at least you'll be 36 weeks plus when the little one arrives. I thought my baby might be quite low too and I've been getting on/off pains but nothing like contractions so think it's more the babys position. I'm interested to see what my midwife says about the position of the baby next week. I could be totally wring though. My LO does keep changing position but still loves to lie transverse but I think the head is down. 
At least you have finished work so you can have a rest and hope he stays there for a while longer but not too long lol!! 

God I am bored at work! Still have 35 minutes before I leave and meet my friends. Really tired too but want to see them. Looking forward to a nice lie in tomorrow as long as my back let's me! :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Bb, glad you're okay. I got some cramping yesterday and I was wondering if it was contractions. It hurt high up right under my chest and low down in my pelvis. It went away after about an hour or so. I felt my uterus and only part of it was hard, so I'm not sure if it was BH or not. It's tough to tell since I haven't been pregnant before. It felt like awful hunger pains/period pains. I feel so out of touch with my body...I have no idea what's going on. I have a MW appointment next Friday, so I'll bring it up then. If it happens more frequently I might call her sooner. 

Hann, glad you survived work. I'm guessing you just have a few more min to go. Hope you have a lovely weekend full of rest. You deserve it :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Hope you're OK BB! What a scary day! Hopefully LO will stay put for a bit longer!


----------



## Aaisrie

BB that's what I've been having for the last 3 days LOL

AFM - I literally blew a gasket... I was so sore I couldn't even walk round Asda. Chris told me he would go and get most of the stuff and I could pick up the bits and pieces I like to pick myself after he was done... so that was fine. I get to the checkout and I'm looking at the trolley thinking it looks really full. Normally a weeks groceries for us is like £45 on average. The woman rings it through... £80!!!!!!!! WTF.... I screamed at him all the way home, he kept saying take it back if you don't like it - ummm missing the point. How can you spend that much on groceries when you aren't even paying you *******... and aside from that you KNOW my car insurance is coming out next week... did you even think about that?! He didn't get the point that he just wasn't even budgeting on the way round he just put shit in the trolley... I always mentally count it roughly on the way round so I know how much it's gonna be but he didn't even bother... I'm so angry and crampy and sore and I want to cry and kill someone all at the same time...


----------



## Blue_bear

I feel the need to ask my MW friend and MW SIL how reliable they have found the tests....i somehow cant believe that it can be 100%? :S

BV - Thats how mine felt, low down dull ache and then tightening on the top. I didnt know they were contractions until they told me!


----------



## sparky32

BB - you must have freaked when they mentioned contractiins, early labour, steroids etc thankfully baby is still cooking away inside. Why did they say they were suprised at how low down your little one was? I had my midwife's apt yesterday and my little lady is starting to engage but she didnt mention that it was too early?? I hope your resting now xx

Eve, i would have kicked his butt too, double your normal shop ouch! I'm like you i go in with a list and dont divert unless its a real bargain but my hubby he's always throwing nonsense in the basket.

Xx


----------



## curlew

freckles - enjoy your dinner and the film on sunday. Happy Anniversary for when it comes.

Kelzy - hope you can hold out til your c-section as it sounds like given your SPD that would be the best option for you but I can also understand with the pain you are in that you would prefer the 36 week option.

BV - Glad your DH is feeling better and that you didn't get his bugs. Hope your DIY projects go well. I have DH tasked with finishing the baby's room this weekend as the cot and changing table arrive on sunday.

BB - How alarming to have contractions that early. Hope baby sticks for another few weeks for you.

Hann - enjoy your evening out with your friends. Hope you manage to get your lie in in the morning

Eve - my DH is the same. We go shopping together most of the time as I find it hard pushing the trolley with my dodgy hip and since we have been doing this my shopping bills have gone up drastically. 

AFM - well watched the first film and then my friend called to say did I fancy going out for lunch so did that instead. Will watch the other two films next week as I am only working Monday and Tuesday. Will probably have an early night tonight as I am still getting up in the middle of the night for a couple of hours with my wrists being sore and the baby having a party in my tummy!


----------



## DragonMummy

another one sided one from me i'm afraid although BB glad you're home and still intact - must have been a bit scary!!! Although according to my ticker, mine is 5lbs 7oz now so he'd be more than sturdy enough!


So... consultant appointment today. When I booked in I reiterated to reception that I wanted to speak to Dr Walker, NOT a junior. This meant we were waiting for over an hour while everyone else was being seen in 20 minutes but well worth it.

Had to do a second wee sample as I had ketones but was my own fault as I'd not had any breakfast. Second one came back fine.

Then we were called in by the midwife (supervisor no less) for the standard obs and questions, then she got the consultant in. I liked her immediately. Strong northern accent, early 40's, calm and no nonsense. She asked about why I was moving hospitals and when I explained she looked hugely unimpressed. She said that if I was determined to have a VBAC then they would let me (with about 3000 provisions in place so basically I would only be allowed if I had a 3 hour labour with no complications :rofl:) but that she would not advise it. She asked me what I wanted to do and I said csec. No question. I fought my arse off to get this baby, I am NOT putting her at risk to satisfy an urge that in all likelihood won't be indulged anyway.

So she explained exactly WHY i wouldn't be an ideal candidate for VBAC and actually I'm thrilled she did as it makes perfect sense now.

Basically, when they do a transverse incision, horizontally along the bush-line as it were, it is along the thinnest part of the uterus wall, which is extremely flexible and elastic so can withstand contractions easily and just stretches and flexes. However directly above that is just thick solid muscle which is largely inflexible so when your uterus contracts, the scar tissue gets directly pulled apart therefore is likely to rupture. When I had my incision, they did the normal transverse cut but cut 3cm vertically into the thick muscle tissue. 

So anyway am booked in for the ridiculously late date of 27th June (39+4) but obviously if I go into labour before then (money is on that!) then I have to go straight in for a csec. Happy day. I feel very relieved to have answers and also to have spoken to someone with a clue!


----------



## SugarBeth

BB, how scary for something that seems so regular!

I get lots of period type cramps, I was told it's usually a form of BH which is what I wave them off as. But every pain and ache is getting a bit scarier as the finish line approaches!


----------



## Tor81

Anna, your bump is looking good!

Kelzy, I really hope they will change their mind about when you can have a c section, next time you have an appointment you really should get them to explain why they&#8217;ve given you those options.

Sparky, great news that your baby is now engaging. Enjoy your nursery shopping tomorrow, I&#8217;m doing the same thing!

Maria, how come you&#8217;re feeling so depressed? :hugs:

Curlew, enjoy Pirates! Yes the study furniture is going to its new (maybe temporary) home at DH&#8217;s parents. MIL has a bizarre mix of furniture so even our 10 year old Ikea tat will be better than hers. I don&#8217;t really want it in the new house but going from a 2 bed flat to a 5 bed house will probably mean we can&#8217;t afford all the furniture I want straight away.

Freckles, happy anniversary for Sunday, hope you enjoy the day together.

Hann, what did you eat to make you feel sick?

BV, glad your DH is feeling better and hope your productive weekend goes to plan.

BB, scary that you ended up in hospital, so relieved everything is ok though, I read your post holding my breath!

Eve, I take it you haven&#8217;t trusted Chris with the shopping before? And won&#8217;t do again?! I hope he bought you some good treats, and maybe hes got enough stuff to last you so next week&#8217;s shopping will be less.

DM, congratulations on getting your c section date! Do you think it&#8217;s likely to be before though? Must be so good to speak to someone who you can feel confident that they know what they&#8217;re talking about!

Someone at work had chips for lunch, we&#8217;re not allowed hot food in the office so someone was obviously being sneaky & naughty, but the smell has stayed with me all day! DH is on the way home now & called to say he fancies Chinese takeaway so I jumped at the chance to walk over with him & get fish & chips from the takeaway on the same road as the Chinese. Just waiting for him to get home now&#8230; hurry up!

Baby Show tomorrow, I&#8217;m really exciting about it, not sure why. Getting my hair cut first though so by the time we get there it is likely to be 11.30, hope I don&#8217;t miss out on anything. I expect all the walking around the NEC will wear me out so planning a night on the settee in front of the TV when we get back. Sunday a friend of mine is visiting for Cardiff, and then 6am Monday we&#8217;re off to Marbella &#8211; woohoo! Still got to fit in some packing at some point though. &#9786;

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Have fun at the baby show Tor!! I can't wait to hear about it! Do you plan to buy much?

I was having a down night last night and it rolled into this morning- my car failed it's MOT thanks to the lovely children across my road who kick their ball at my car- £120 for a new headlight :-/ Plus I need a new exhaust and tyres- it's being done Friday next week so I'm without a car and having to walk an hour twice a day to get H to pre-school- not the end of the world, I'm just tired lately and still worried about the dog- had to cancel my hair appointment too as I can't get there and she's away until my due date now :(
So really- I'm fine I was just feeling sorry for myself! I'm feeling a lot better today though :)

Not long until your holiday!!


----------



## DragonMummy

still reckon you should report that. There's criminal intent and you have a good idea of who it is so there's positive lines of inquiry.....


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! 
DM - glad you liked the consultant and yippee for 27th June, my wedding anniversary! 

Doodle- that's rubbish. Maybe you should try reporting it? 

Sorry I haven't responded to anyone else I am on the train back and barely functioning I feel so tired! It was nice to see my friends but it's tiring! I also just heard that Greg is still out and we have no food at home, I've missed the shop opening hours so I can't buy any so will have to make do with toast. Not good. Just need to eat that and sleep and hopefully will feel happier tomorrow! 
Just so fed up of the food shop being up to me to do and running out of food! 
Eve - that's just reminded me about your husband, we have the opposite problem, maybe we should swap for a couple of weeks and they'll even the problem out!! 
Grumble grumble sorry.....
Oh and the train is full of drunk noisy people eating mcdonalds urgghh!


----------



## DragonMummy

last night i had strawberries and cream for tea.... I fail to see the problem with that.


----------



## Hann12

My problem is that I'm really hungry, I'd not have a problem eating something little if I wasn't hungry. Actually I'd quite like strawberries too but I know the cupboards are bare.....


----------



## Hann12

And I just got home and the management company gave our keys to the boiler people to do a repair and they have left our front door open all day! Anyone could have come in a stolen our stuff! It doesn't look like anythings been taken but now I'm sat in the bedroom scared that someone could be inside. I've just called Greg and told him to come home as he is just down the road. Feel silly sitting and crying because I'm sure it's probably fine but think it's the tiredness getting to me too. What a day!


----------



## BlueViolet

Bb, how are you feeling? Hope all is well. So you were told that the type of cramps I was describing are real contractions and not BH? Now I'm getting nervous, but at least they didn't happen again today. Yesterday mine started during my evening tutoring session and got worse as I drove home. Fortunately, the drive is very short. What confuses me is that I thought contractions were supposed to be at certain intervals. Mine seemed to be continuous for a little less than an hour. Perhaps I should finish packing my hospital bag. I keep putting it off because I want to wear some of the clothes that will be going in the bag. I do have all the other essentials in there. Now I just need toiletries and clothes, which shouldn't take long to pack, which is good because we're a 50min drive from the hospital.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, that's awful! You should report those workmen to their supervisor. How unprofessional! Glad nothing seems out of place. Hopefully, some food should help. Good luck raiding your kitchen. I can usually put together some peanut butter and jelly sandwiches if all else fails. DM's strawberries sound better though. I have a few left in the fridge, but they don't look so good anymore. Our goal is to eat what we have in the fridge and pantry and avoid doing more grocery shopping until the end of the month...we'll see how long that lasts. At least there's always pasta and canned soup. On the bright side, by next month our cabinets won't be so crowded, so that will be nice.


----------



## DragonMummy

OMFG Hannah that is bloody appalling!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Tor he bought me NOTHING literally everything - including cocktail sausages AND the big matthersons sausages which totaled £10 alone - were for him!! I asked if he bough me stuff for lunch and he was like ummm well theres eggs and bacon there LOL

Hann I have craploads of food... but it's all his stuff so we're pretty much in the same boat!!!!

DM glad you got to see the consultant and feel more comfortable in the new place.

Doodles go and kick their wee faces in!!


----------



## Doodlepants

I really really want to go and puncture their ball...... but then I'd probably be in trouble so I must refrain....


----------



## DragonMummy

Yep you would! :rofl:


----------



## Starry Night

Hey ladies!! Long time no see!

It turns out that we can't get internet connection at our current location so that's why I haven't been around. Right now I'm bumming a ride on DH's work's wireless connection. So I have only briefly glanced over the past couple of posts.

Things are going pretty well. My stomach is becoming one giant stretch mark. My new doctor literally gasped when she saw the marks and said, "wow, those are bad". Really self-concious. And in the past two weeks Cuddle Bug has finally decided to become active. He can't stop and keeps me up all hours of the night. At least his head is finally down. I was told today that he's in a good positon. Hurray! And I have an OB in the city lined up...finally. It's an hour and a half drive but the girls in town all have their babies there so it does work. However, my first appointment with him is at 9am so i have to leave the house at 7:30.

I will try to catch up on as many posts as I can in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## DragonMummy

YAAAAY we've missed you!!!!

I know what you mean about the stretch marks - I had them horribly with Harry and I hated my belly. I looked like my tummy had been upholstered with a purple zebra....


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Doodle!!

Starry!!! Good to see you!!

I have a nightmare rash on my tummy, the Dr thinks it's pupps and it's driving me spare trying not to scratch it. Last night I said to Chris "My tummy's gonna look gross by the time this child appears" referring to the rash... he turns around and said "Well it looked really gross after you had Saraya, it really freaked me out... Um THANKS! See that giant explosion.. that would be my self-esteem crashing into the ground!!


----------



## Tor81

Thanks Maria, we're hoping there'll be nursery furniture there so we can get a deal & get it ordered because I think it'll take a few weeks to arrive. Sorry about your car, what a pain, you should do what Linds said & report them. What's the latest with Shelby, how's she doing?

Hann, that's awful about your front door being open all day, make sure you tell someone off for that, I hope Greg didn't take long to get back home to be with you.

Good to hear from you Starry, hope you get back on the Internet soon. Sounds like you & baby are both doing well.

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

"my beautiful boy, Evan, was born just after 5pm today by emergency crash section after my placenta ruptured. He's stable for now but v. poorly when he arrived. Will tell you properly when not drugged and sore. Pls pray for my little man, he was a good weight, 4lbs 6oz if youre a praying type, spare one for Evan. thanks x"


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks for letting us know DM.

Praying for you and Evan Kelz


----------



## fifi-folle

Thanks for letting us know DM. 
Thinking of you Kelli and Evan x


----------



## DragonMummy

Bless him, he wanted to make mummy feel better..... Am thinking of you and praying for your little man. He'll be fine though. My friends little boy was born at 32 weeks (I think he' was smaller than Evan) and he struggled for the first couple of hours but is now a healthy, boisterous 4 year old. It's just very scary at first.


----------



## Doodlepants

OMG!! Thinking of you Kelz- and Evan.
I hope you're both doing well xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> Bless him, he wanted to make mummy feel better..... Am thinking of you and praying for your little man. He'll be fine though. My friends little boy was born at 32 weeks (I think he' was smaller than Evan) and he struggled for the first couple of hours but is now a healthy, boisterous 4 year old. It's just very scary at first.

Is her facebook on still? I can see her when I type her name but it won't open her page.
If you txt her please tell her I'm thinking of them.
Thanks for lettings us know.
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

she's deleted FB apparently. Must have been recently as she was on the other day.


----------



## DragonMummy

Should think about doing the graduates thread in the parenting groups..... Blimey!


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh! I thought my bloody FB was playing up- it's rubbish lately!


----------



## DragonMummy

only lately?


----------



## DragonMummy

been chatting to Kel. She's off her tits on morphine now so hopefully getting some pain relief from that. Little man is in the nicu and doing really well. She should know more tomorrow xxx


----------



## sparky32

Big hugs and congratulations Kelzy and welcome to the world Evan. Hope your both doing really well, thinking of you both xxxx


----------



## Britt11

oh my goodness Congratulations to Kelzyboo on baby Evan. What a surprise but glad he is doing well. You are in our thoughts :hugs:

welcome back Starry, how is the new town?

cheers,


----------



## gw76

Kelzy you and your wee man are in my thoughts :hugs:

DM thank you for keeping us all posted...


----------



## mummySS

What an eventful BnB evening!

Kelzy, congrats on the birth of Evan, hope he is doing well and that you're ok! Well done you! 

Starry - good to hear from you! Glad you found a connection, even if just a temp one. Sounds like you're doing well.

Will catch up properly tomorrow! 

Xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats, Kelz! So glad to hear that you and your baby are doing well! Can't wait to hear updates. Praying for the two of you!

DM, can we add Evan's announcement to the front page?


----------



## DragonMummy

Yep will do. Waiting to hear more from Kel first


----------



## Clareabell

Congratulations Kelly on the birth of baby Evan! Both of you are in my thoughts! :hugs: 

Welcome back Starry! ;)


----------



## Tor81

Biggest hugs & best wishes to Kelzy & baby Evan. I was not expecting to wake up to that news, thanks for letting us know DM.

xx


----------



## Hann12

Thank you for letting us know Linds!

Kelzy - what a huge surprise and I hope that you are okay, I have a feeling you are because you are like a warrior woman, always facing things head on and fighting! I never even saw you mention any signs of it possibly happening! 
As for the gorgeous Evan, I bet he takes after his mum and is a little fighter too! He sounds like a good size for how far along you were so that's good news. Looking forward to hearing more on him and hopefully seeing dome photos at some stage. 
Another beach bump baby!!

Welcome back to starry too, we've missed you! 

32 weeks today for me! Not too long now :) 
With kelzys news we will start hearing more from everyone else soon, I'm so excited to hear about more beach bump births, once they have brewed and ready to pop!


----------



## melissasbump

Oh my god just heard re kelz! Kelz sending you and baby evan huge hugs and congratulations and thinking of u and wishing u both a speedy recovery x x


----------



## Blue_bear

Just caught up with all the updates, big hugs and wishes for Kelz and Evan. Fingers crossed all is well this morning. He sounds like a good weight and we already know he's a tough little cookie. 
Cant wait for more updates and some piccys :) xxxx


----------



## curlew

OMG I am sitting here with my jaw dropping. Huge congratulations Kelzy on the birth of baby Evan. Hope you are both doing fine and I am glad that you are hopefully now on the way to suffering less with your SPD. Sorry it had to be such a fright though with placenta abruption.

Can't wait to see the pics of your wee man. Big Hugs to you all.

Off into Glasgow to chase up the last bits of our wedding list so catch up with the rest later.


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats kelzy. glad lo is doing well


----------



## Doodlepants

I forgot to say Welcome back Starry! Glad you managed to come on, hope you're getting on OK xxx


----------



## Jenni4

Wow!! Congratulations on the birth of baby Evan!! I guess our turn is rolling around! I hope you and baby are doing well... won't be long now girls!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I just text Kel to see how they were doing. This is the reply

"Not good, Evan's been transferred to another hospital. I'm waiting to see Abbie before they take me too. It's touch and go they said he wouldn't make it through the night. He's fighting hard, he was blessed this morning. It's not looking great. Keep praying for us"

I then asked if it was his breathing and she replied

"yes and fits. They won't say much. His sugar level is low. They managed to get him stable to be transferred but I don't know whats going to happen"

Please everyone pray for them, or if you're not the praying type spare them a thought. Although we're all so close now that it's hard not to react except with the strongest of empathy.


----------



## Blue_bear

Got everything crossed for the little man xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww bless my thoughts and prayers are with them all <3


----------



## mummySS

Praying hard for evan Kelz. Keep strong x x x


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for the updates Linds. I'm not the praying type but I will be now. Sending her all my thoughts and hoping he will be okay :hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

Praying for Kelz, Abbie and baby Evan. Thinking of them all and hoping Evan continues to fight hard xx


----------



## Clareabell

My thoughts and prayers with both of them. xxxxx


----------



## melissasbump

This is all getting really personal now... i feel like you are all my friends including Kelz and its really hard when things arent going quite to plan...


----------



## Blue_bear

melissasbump said:


> This is all getting really personal now... i feel like you are all my friends including Kelz and its really hard when things arent going quite to plan...

Its heartbreaking isnt it, i know im not the only one to shed a tear for Kel today. Just hope to god they are ok. 

Just so close to home now we are all at a similar point in our pregnancies....

Keep fighting little man xx


----------



## Hann12

I feel a bit naive on this, when I first heard I thought that most babies survive after 30 weeks and that he seems pretty big, but now it seems like it's really serious and I'm really shocked. I thought he would be in intensive care while he grew a bit more but would be fine. I actually thought when some of you have been taking about contractions etc and being worried you would have the babies now that they would be small but still okay. I feel really silly that I thought this now! 
I just hope Evan is okay and is a little fighter like his mum.


----------



## Hann12

I feel a bit naive on this, when I first heard I thought that most babies survive after 30 weeks and that he seems pretty big, but now it seems like it's really serious and I'm really shocked. I thought he would be in intensive care while he grew a bit more but would be fine. I actually thought when some of you have been taking about contractions etc and being worried you would have the babies now that they would be small but still okay. I feel really silly that I thought this now! 
I just hope Evan is okay and is a little fighter like his mum.


----------



## Hann12

Sorry for double post, on iphone


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hann12 said:


> I feel a bit naive on this, when I first heard I thought that most babies survive after 30 weeks and that he seems pretty big, but now it seems like it's really serious and I'm really shocked. I thought he would be in intensive care while he grew a bit more but would be fine. I actually thought when some of you have been taking about contractions etc and being worried you would have the babies now that they would be small but still okay. I feel really silly that I thought this now!
> I just hope Evan is okay and is a little fighter like his mum.

your not the only one hun, i ve been looking at the stats and at 31 weeks it says 90-95 % survival rate so i thought i was pretty much safe.
obviously not. 
fight little evan


----------



## Doodlepants

I just heard. Praying and thinking of you and your family Kelzy.
Come on Evan- hang on in there xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

I was the same. I was the same term and Sophie was the same size when my waters were leaking. Makes me shudder now when I think how cavalier I was about it all. Am just so sure he'll pull through because any other outcome just doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Annamumof2

I hope that they are both ok and thinking of them always


----------



## BlueViolet

Kelz, I'm praying for you and Evan, even though I'm not the praying type either. He is loved so much and I bet he will fight as hard as he can. Big :hugs:!

Hann, I thought the same thing. Positive thinking can't hurt and all we can do is hope for the best in each case. 

Starry, welcome back. Glad to hear you're okay and you got your hospital arrangements all set. We're all getting so close. 

This weekend is not going to be fun, but it will have to be productive. We hooked up the garden hose for the first time yesterday since we bought the house to wash the dog because he got very muddy playing. Meanwhile, I went down to the basement to get some more dog towels and noticed that one of the pipes was spraying all over the one corner of the basement where we were storing stuff. A bunch of my crafting supplies, our DVDs, photo albums, board games, etc. all got soaked. We wiped them up as much as we could and then we moved all the shelving and carpeting out of the way. We set up a dehumidifier and a fan to run all night. Now we have to deal with the rest...We were planning on finishing that basement, so it's for the best that this happened now and not after we put the drywall up. I just didn't think we'd end up spending our whole weekend sorting through stuff in the basement. Oh, well...it has to get done. My back was awful last night, but after a back rub and lots of sleep I'm back to normal and ready for round 2.


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> I just text Kel to see how they were doing. This is the reply
> 
> "Not good, Evan's been transferred to another hospital. I'm waiting to see Abbie before they take me too. It's touch and go they said he wouldn't make it through the night. He's fighting hard, he was blessed this morning. It's not looking great. Keep praying for us"
> 
> I then asked if it was his breathing and she replied
> 
> "yes and fits. They won't say much. His sugar level is low. They managed to get him stable to be transferred but I don't know whats going to happen"
> 
> Please everyone pray for them, or if you're not the praying type spare them a thought. Although we're all so close now that it's hard not to react except with the strongest of empathy.

oh no, that brought tears to my eyes :cry: girls, I am the same as you, I thought over 30 weeks all was very safe. Praying for you and baby Evan, Kelzy :hugs:


----------



## Jenni4

I hope no news is good news.....I was the same as you girls...I have been wishing for my baby to come early as I thought at this point we were pretty much in the clear...I guess i was wrong. I guess I will just be patient knowing that it's too early....still thinking of you Kelzy and Evan....sending all my love.....


----------



## sparky32

Praying hard for kelzy & evan xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

I just sent her a quick text from everyone saying she's in everyones thoughts and prayers. I didn't ask for an update, I presume she'll give that when she's good and ready, I don't want to harrass her iykwim? I'm with Mel, it's all so personal now. I feel I know you guys so well as you're who I ramble at most days. We know about each others domestics, shopping triumphs, birth plans, bra sizes, peeing accidents, weird eating habits.... Thats more than what my best friends know! And i've never met any of you! Is nice to have such a support network to go on this journey with. :hugs:


----------



## curlew

oh no I have tears in my eyes reading about Evan. I really thought like the rest of you nearly 32 weeks, and a fairly good weight considering his age. Hope he has gone to a specialist neonatal hospital and they are doing all they can for him and Kelly. 

As some of you have mentioned it's almost like we are family now, I feel like I know you better than some of my good friends.

Big big hugs, lots of prayers and good wishes for Evan.


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> I just sent her a quick text from everyone saying she's in everyones thoughts and prayers. I didn't ask for an update, I presume she'll give that when she's good and ready, I don't want to harrass her iykwim? I'm with Mel, it's all so personal now. I feel I know you guys so well as you're who I ramble at most days. We know about each others domestics, shopping triumphs, birth plans, bra sizes, peeing accidents, weird eating habits.... Thats more than what my best friends know! And i've never met any of you! Is nice to have such a support network to go on this journey with. :hugs:

I agree with this completly. xx:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

thats cos it was your peeing accidents I was referring to :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> thats cos it was your peeing accidents I was referring to :rofl:

Can you believe its still happening on a regular basis! I get through so many knickers in a week its unreal! Im just one big pissy puking reflux machine right now:wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

am the same. not so much puking, but my reflux is worse than it ever was with Harry (to the point where I am so sick of antacids that sometimes i wonder which is worse, acid or tums....) and I seem to be incontinent. This one is a REAL confession, kids.... I always get to the loo on time, never have accidents, wash "down there" twice a day and yet I smell pissy, like an old lady. So I have to presume it's just leaking out randomly. Is not like I feel a spurt when I cough or whatever. To the best of my knowledge I am dry all day. And yet I smell of wee. Have thrown in the towel (no pun intended) and started wearing pads now. My 4 year old son has better bladder control than me. Considerably so.


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> am the same. not so much puking, but my reflux is worse than it ever was with Harry (to the point where I am so sick of antacids that sometimes i wonder which is worse, acid or tums....) and I seem to be incontinent. This one is a REAL confession, kids.... I always get to the loo on time, never have accidents, wash "down there" twice a day and yet I smell pissy, like an old lady. So I have to presume it's just leaking out randomly. Is not like I feel a spurt when I cough or whatever. To the best of my knowledge I am dry all day. And yet I smell of wee. Have thrown in the towel (no pun intended) and started wearing pads now. My 4 year old son has better bladder control than me. Considerably so.

Since you mentioned it... i feel exactly the same. i wear liners during the day and pads at night as 1st thing in the morning when im hurling 99% of the time i piss myself at the same time!


----------



## mummySS

respect for admitting it girls, i'm not far off but still in denial! :hugs:


----------



## emzeebob

hugs and prayers for little evan, im shaw he is a little fighter.

i myself was born prem at the same weight, its hard kelzy but u will get through this with him.

hope everyone is ok, im really not hungry these past few days which really isnt me, all i want to do is drink really cold cola and suck ice cubes :wacko: but oh well.

emee x x


----------



## MrsWez

Just stopping in to say I'm thinking about Kelz and her little man, Evan. I can't imagine how hard it is for her, Abby and her baby. :hugs: to them. I was so naive about prematurity until now, it takes only one sad event to put things in a clearer perspective. I hope he does well and grows stronger.


----------



## Clareabell

Im with you on the drinking coke and eating ice cubes! I have also got an obsession with Mars bars but i think the offer in Sainsburys has'nt helped that one.

Im with you DM and Mel with smelling a little bit like pee. No matter what I do I always have a slight hint of incontinence surrounding me and have to change my knickers several times a day. Pregnancy sure makes it some classy ladies. 

Thinking about Kelz and Evan lots, its so frightening I really hope he is alright. I too thought 32 weeks was 95% safe. How do you know if you are suffering placenta abruption? Must of been a terrifying experience. 

Am fed up today. Duncan went and bought himself new Xbox game LA Noire yesterday and since it 5pm yesterday it is all he has done!! Plus Saturday night TV is shite and I would of liked to go out for a walk or something but have a major case of cankles and i dont think my fat little stumps (previously known as legs) would make it very far. 

What is everyone else up to tonight?


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ Wez I'm like that, it's not that I'm pissing myself... even when I puke I don't but I'm wondering if a wee trickle is escaping over the day because I keep getting a waft of hobo stale urine smell which I never had with Saraya LOL We are all so charming!!


----------



## mummySS

Lol Claire (at your fat little stumps comment - am sure they're not!). 

I've spent the day playing with my niece and nephew and am bloody knackered and so achey i can't move! So tonight matthew I will be parking my arse in front of the telly to watch crappy TV! 

Still really thinking about Kelly and Evan though. I am so so so hoping that the little guy will be ok. I'm not really the praying kind either but found myself doing it anyway. 

I totally agree with the comments about feeling like you guys are family. :hugs:

PS Doods - i spotted your third tri post that you got your ebay thing sorted - well done that must be a huge relief!

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

DM I also asked my PAL group to pray/send good thoughts for Kelz and Evan too <3


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks Eve. I guess every thought will help. Can't get them out of my mind. Not heard from Kelly all day since the update I posted earlier. Am hoping no news is good news. 


Soooo glad I admitted to the pissy knickers and that others have it too. We are just a bunch of tramps. All I need is a greasy dog, a roll up and to start shouting WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING AT at random pedestrians.....


----------



## Blue_bear

Clare - I have a mars bar obsession too! Had it for a week or two now! Not the healthiest craving...


----------



## Aaisrie

DM I just laughed SO loudly at that!! The first time I smelt it I thought it was the toilet cubicle and then realised it was me..... it's even worse when you wear leggings! Jeans/joggers contain the smell better LOL I keep spraying deodorant down there too!!


----------



## Clareabell

Georgie it is out of control i have to have one a day sometimes two. Outside of being pregnant they wouldnt be my choclate bar of choice!!! 

Mmmm may have to take myself down to the cupboard and get one now! :) (yes i have a large stock of them!!! 5 for £1) :( bad times!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Im stocked up too, i limit myself to 1 a day....or at least i try... :)


----------



## melissasbump

Where are they 5 for £1?


----------



## DragonMummy

I totally had a mars bar obsession with Harry. I never really ate them before and haven't since! i used to sit at my desk and devour 2 or 3 of the bloody things, washed down with lucozade. HOW i didn't have GD with him I will never know


----------



## Clareabell

5 for £1 in Tesco's and 3 packs of snack size which have 10 for a £5 in Sainburys. Temptation is everywhere!


----------



## melissasbump

oh dear.. i feel a trip to tescos is needed....


----------



## mummySS

Can totally relate... It's Snickers and Crunchies for me! Mmmmm... by the dozen. I NEVER eat bars of chocolate like that normally.


----------



## Aaisrie

Girls I'm not into mars at all but Tesco have had Ben and Jerrys on half price offer which has gotten me! *thinking of the tub of phish food in the freezer*


----------



## DragonMummy

just not interested this time round. WTF is wrong with me??


----------



## Aaisrie

DM the only thing I'm interested in are things that are easy to puke LOL I ate rice for my lunch today and omg bitty in mouth and throat is GROSS it was all LUMPY


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone!
Well I've come back to some interesting posts!! 
I have to say at the moment I am happily unaware of this peeing thing you guys are on about however I am sure I won't be smug for long! 

With the chocolate cravings I can relate though, my chocolate bar of choice has been a twix all the way through. I tend to have the mini ones though. Before I got pregnant I never ate chocolate!

Just been out for the night with my sister, drinks on the river and then to an amazing thai place in Richmond. It was the best thai food I've had in this country (and I've been to loads of places!). It was nice to get out and not have another night alone on the sofa. Greg is at the boxing at the o2 (a work thing would you believe!). 

Also managed to buy some more bio oil and my maternity pads today - delightful!!

Can't stop thinking about Kelz and Evan though, hopefully we'll get some good news from her in the morning


----------



## Aaisrie

You can't see it really well in the photo but this rash is driving me crazy, they said the results for OC came back clear so they think it's pupps... I'm like a bear scratching it off everything... if there were trees outside I'd be out there rubbing myself on them!!!!!!!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/8f750524.jpg


----------



## amand_a

Kelzy and Evan my thoughts and prayers are with you at this worrying time. I hope you are recovering as well as can be expected and that the hospital are keeping you well informed about little Evan's progress :hugs:

Aaisrie I hope you find some relief from the itching. I looked very similar when pregnant with DD to the point my rash would bleed. I did find oatmeal in a stocking used as a kind of loofah in the shower very soothing. Other than that lots of moisturizer especially the days after the birth. I was not so good at that part and my skin was horrible and flaked for weeks after DD was born. Its horrible and Im sorry i cant offer a miracle fix for you!


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve I found the worst thing was popcorn. OMG..... Never throw up popcorn.... And boo to the rash. Try aveeno cream, it's oatmeal based. Is what we used to put on Dragon when he had baby eczema. Very soothing and smells yummy.


Still no update from Kel. Dropped her another text this morning, will let you know as soon as I hear anything. x


----------



## Tor81

Thoughts, prayers & best wishes are very much with Kelzy & Evan at this tough time, loads of love & hugs for you. :hugs:

DM, thank you so much for the updates. I've been welling up reading some of the posts, we really are like a family.

BV, how horrible getting that leak, I really hope your photos are ok.

Clare, another gaming widow, they go into another world don't they?! Luckily because we're off on hols on Mon DH has decided it's not worth buying LA Noire straight away, phew!

Eve, your rash does look sore, have you tried all the usual remedies to relieve itching?

Hann, glad you enjoyed the evening with your sister, did she agree that the Thai place was amazing or is it just our pregnant taste buds which make everything seems twice as yummy as it was before!

I was reading all your posts about chocolate when I went to bed last night, so it was around midnight I announced to DH that I REALLY wanted a Mars bar, bless him he looked so helpless & disappointed that he couldn't get me one! So I had a Mini Magnum instead. :)

One of my best friends was meant to be visiting today but she can't make it now, I'm disappointed because it's been ages since we saw each other but on the other hand I was worried about her doing all that travelling by herself for such a short visit, plus it gives me a chance to finish packing properly and make sure the apartment is left clean & tidy in case we get any viewings while we're away.*

xx


----------



## curlew

Morning all

Thanks for the updates on Evan DM. I woke up thinking about them this morning. Keeping my fingers crossed for them.

Eve - sorry you are having problems with your rash.

Tor - sorry your friend isn't coming over, but at least you can get some stuff done before you go away. Have a great holiday by the way.

AFM - went to glasgow shopping yesterday and ended up having quite a sore back, siatica and pains in my bump so DH has orderd me to rest today and do nothing, so I will probably be on here quite a bit lol. DH is gong to pick up the cot and the changing table as we got a call to say they were in, so I think I may start washing the baby's clothes as that isn't too strenuous and I will feel like I am still doing something


----------



## Doodlepants

Mmm is it wrong that I now want a mars bar for breakfast???

Thinking of Kelzy, Abbey and Evan.

I hope your back gets better Curlew :hugs:

Well we have managed to sort out the problems we've been having on Ebay (FX'd)- you've gotta love people who buy things and then don't want them! :-/

I finally have a hair appointment this week woohoo! I haven't been since before I was pregnant so you can only imagine how awful I look! Worzal Gummidge comes to mind.....


----------



## DragonMummy

at least yours replied! i had one buy an item then evaporate off the planet! it was a Chelsea babygrow though so maybe it was a Spurs fan or something :rofl:


----------



## jaydalee

Hi im new in here, hope you all dont mind.you all seem like a family and im the new visitor, all the way from NZ. Just a lil ol kiwi here.
I shall introduce myself, my name is Sharyn, i am due on the 24th of july, expecting a boy. I have a beautiful 6 year old daughter, and miscarried my son Kingston on the 10th of July 07. I am 31 weeks along and would love to join in with you all. I really love this site . I have a iphone so I practically live in here. Its where I get all my answers, get to moan about every pain,kick or just rant on when I cant sleep. I hope to chat with you all.
Love Me xoxoxo


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Sharyn, welcome to the group! I will add you to the front page. x


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies.

Well i think i actually had a good night sleep for a change! :thumbup:

Doodles, glad you got your ebay saga sorted out, it can be such a pain sometimes!

Curlew, hope your shopping day yeserday was productive, i have to admit, i dont last more than a couple of hours around the shops these days without getting knackered and sore. Hope you take hubbys advice and rest lots today!

Tor, a shame your friend cant make it today. However you are going ON HOLIDAY and im so jealous! Was looking at "baby friendly holidays last night for around April next year, i think we may go to centre parks for a few days, and then away again in Sept/Oct maybe to Edinburgh as i want to see the giant pandas at Edinburgh zoo! 

DM, Thanks for the updates, im hoping that no news is good news, i have to say i did find myself scouring bnb as soon as i woke up! 

Hann, glad you had a lovely evening, i love Thai food normally, havent had any this pregnancy, i cant wait to actually get back to enjoying nice food again without worrying about how it will taste coming back up again!

Eve, that rash looks nasty, poor you! Hope you get some relief soon from it

Well, yesterday we spent all day cleaning up the house, tidied all the kitchen cupboards out and have made room for extra things like bottles/sterilisers etc, as my pet hate is things all lined up on the worktops. 
The dog also got a much needed haircut so hes looking dapper now too!
Today we are going to my grandads for lunch, his roast dinners are the stuff of legends!, will take the dog for a walk after then hopefully sit down late this afternoon to watch a film, probably the 2nd Harry Potter as we are rewatching them all before the last one comes out on my due date! 

Kelz , Abbie and Evan sending you all the love and hugs in the world, am hoping that Evan is continuing to fight and winning his battle, if he takes after his mum he will pull through no probs. xx:hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

Welcome Sharyn, great to have you join us! xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Welcome Sharyn!!
How's pregnancy been treating you so far? (well, I say so far- we're nearly at the end woohoo!)

Well, I'm taking it we're all still alive- what the heck was that end of the world stuff all about!?!


----------



## DragonMummy

Some bonkers American chap studied the Bible mathematically for 50 years and worked out that yesterday was the day the world would end and all good Christians would go up to heaven leaving the rest of us down here boiling in purgatory til october. Good to know he spent 50 years on a mathematical equation that turned out to be wrong. Just as well really, I don't do well in the heat....


----------



## DragonMummy

Hmmm getting contractions and period pains AGAIN. (had them yesterday but didn't boher mentioning it - seemed fairly insignificant iykwim?). Last one at 0958. Will see how we go.... BEHAVE, SOPHIE!!!!


----------



## mummySS

Morning all! 

Welcome Sharyn, it's great to have another antipodean on board! 

On my phone so quick post this morning. I'm hoping no news is good news from Kelz and Evan this morning - like you Mel I jumped on BnB as soon as I woke up. 

Eve - goodness your rash looks so sore! Sherri mentioned that some random pine soap was working for her pupps. Wonder if it's available here, I can't even remember the name now so not terribly helpful...

Tor - am jeal of your holiday too, I would love to have a little baby-moon! 

Mel - enjoy your grandad's roast!

Hann - I love being on the river in Richmond, it's lovely. (in fact it's where Paul and I met way back in 2000, happy memories :) ) Glad u had a good evening. I'm also off Thai food these days which is odd as I normally love it. 

Afm, I'm off to my friend's for lunch today, starting to panic about catching up with my mates before the baby comes so I'm trying to cram in loads! But god it's exhausting, lol. 

Xx


----------



## mummySS

Oh crap DM - not ready for you yet little soph! I'm guessing it's not BH? 

Hopefully just a little scare and not the real thing. X


----------



## DragonMummy

was 15 minutes til the next one so think she's just pissing about again. Wish she'd pack it in though!


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls, I've been putting e45 on it as per the drs suggestion but it doesn't seem to do anything... I'm even scratching in the night and it's constantly bleeding!

DM I've been having those period pain BH every day for the last 4 days even going regular for a couple of hrs and then eventually easing off. And I wouldn't even attempt popcorn - ouch!!!

Doodle glad you got ebay sorted!!!

Mel & SS enjoy your respective lunches!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

GOD I'm f**king annoyed. The duty inspector has just emailed me a bollocking about a job I did last week and he clearly hasn't even read the f**king incident!! He's now closed it with no action when it's a domestic abuse case (has now been reopened to deal) and given me a rollicking for making appointments for officers to attend and deal with property disputes when there is advice clearly written on there about the property not being a police issue, and there is a clearly outlined allegation of domestic abuse!! Am flaming with rage..... was typing an email then decided best not and just forwarded the bloody lot to a supervisor to deal with. ARGH!!! I get so fecking annoyed when I put all this detail on and people don't bloody bother reading it and just skim the first line and assume they have the jist of it all.


----------



## Aaisrie

I hate that DM... it's totally minor in comparison but Chris stops me mid-sentence and assumes he knows what I'm gonna say so tells me to shut up and it drives me spare. I can't imagine how frustrated you must feel when you're on maternity FFS!!! LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh I have got the right hump....


----------



## Jenni4

Hi All!! still sending good energy to Kelzy and Evan....I hope all is well!:hugs:

I am glad we all survived the rapture....not one of my proudest moments being an American citizen....

But, living up to the America standards....I am a complete idiot!!! (don't get mad...I'm an American... I'm allowed to put us down)... It turns out that the car seat base was not broken.... I was just too stupid to figure it out. It kind of makes me want to crawl under the covers and go back to bed.....you should have seen the way they looked at me...yup! Big idiot stamped on my forehead!! :haha:

Eve....sorry about your rash....that must be uncomfortable...i hope you can find some relief!

Oh yeah!! I went shopping for my hospital bag...didn't make a list but i'm pretty sure i got most everything...yay!! Now just need to wash and pack!


----------



## Tor81

Curlew, sounds like you overdid it yesterday, there&#8217;s something so lovely about hubby&#8217;s been protective & insist on you resting. So its good that he&#8217;s happy to go out & collect the furniture. Enjoy washing the baby clothes, I can&#8217;t wait to do that, think I&#8217;m going to wait until 2or 3 weeks before D-day, hopefully I&#8217;ll have a wardrobe by then to hang them up in. Anyone know a good place to get cute baby coat hanger without getting ripped off?!

Maria, did you have to bring up Mars bars again, I&#8217;d almost forgotten!!
Enjoy your hair appointment, I had mine done yesterday & that was my first time since being pregnant, feels so good. &#9786;

Hi Sharyn, you&#8217;re very welcome, good luck with keeping up some days though! How&#8217;s your pregnancy going so far?

Mel, exciting that you were looking at holidays yesterday, do you think you&#8217;ll book anything or wait and see? We&#8217;re considering a cruise next year, I don&#8217;t fancy flying with a little baby so we&#8217;re thinking some cruises go from Southampton&#8230; not done any research yet though so will probably find it costs a fortune! Giant pandas at Edinburgh zoo sound great, I love Edinburgh as a city so that could be a great place to go for a few days.

DM, hope your contractions die back down, we&#8217;ll have to use that favourite line again &#8220;stay put Sophie!&#8221;.

mummySS, you&#8217;re always so busy, enjoy meeting up with your friends today, don&#8217;t overdo it though.

Jenni, glad you got your hospital bag sorted, I really need to finish mine off. And sorry but I did crack a small smile when I read about your car seat not really being broken, sounds exactly like something I would do. :hugs:

Think I&#8217;m going to be on & off BnB & FB all day hoping for an update on Kel & Evan&#8230;

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Still not heard anything I'm afraid. The total silence is quite worrying althoug am hoping that she is just busy spending time with Abbie and Evan. 

And Tor you're right, we seem to have been spending weeks ordering my unruly daughter to stay! She's going to be a little minx, I can tell....


----------



## Aaisrie

DM hopefully she doesn't have reception or forgot her phone charger.....


----------



## DragonMummy

that too.... :)


----------



## Blue_bear

I have done too much this morning...not 1 but 2 car boots. Got some nice bargains though :)

Welcome Sharyn!

Hoping to god no news is good news for Kel. 

About to have some grapes and a mars bar for lunch :) 

Hope everyone is having a nice lazy Sunday.... xx


----------



## DragonMummy

FPMSL - is one balancing the other?


----------



## curlew

Doodles - well done on sorting your ebay problem. Mmm haircut - need to sort one of those out before due date. I had it done just before the wedding so not too urgent as yet. But I badly need a colour again. Don't want to do it too early or I will be getting the greys back before the baby comes.

Sharyn - welcome to July Beach bumps.

Mel - sounds like you were busy yesterday making way in the kitchen for baby's things. Enjoy your grandad's roast. We are making our way through the Pirates DVd's at the moment before going to see 4 on Friday. Then we will be onto the Harry Potters lol.

DM - Sophie, stay put please. Mummy has enough stress with work without needing you to play up as well! Sounds like your boss is a bit of a berk going off on a tangent like that without reading all the info. Nice one sidelining it to your supervisor.

Mummyss - have a nice lunch out with your friends.

Eve - you poor thing. The night time scratching must be the worst.

Jenni - glad you got your car seat sorted out

Tor - yes DH has been absolutely fab today an so protective. 

BB - I just had the egg from my kit kat chunky easter egg for lunch with a glass of orange juice lol.

I too hope that no news is good news for baby Evan. Poor Kelzy she must be worried sick.

DH has been an absolute angel today. He has cleaned the kitchen, put another coat of paint on the babies room, been and got the grocery shopping, picked up the cot and changing table, put the shopping away and has now taken DS to his swimming lesson. I offered to take DS swimming but he ordered me to just sit and rest lol. I have done three loads of washing and am now going to start the baby's stuff. Have also helped DS find all the bits to build one of his lego models which takes ages as all the bits from different kits are mixed up, but he was happy once we got it all sorted lol.


----------



## BlueViolet

Today I was planning on sleeping in, but at 8am the baby started to stir and my stomach was growling like crazy. I tried to ignore it, but it didn't work. At least I got 8hours. Yesterday I got so tired out trying to sort through our stuff and move things around. We also got flowers for our window boxes and some herbs to start a garden. My parents bought a bunch of tomato and pepper plants on sale and I can't wait to see those grow. I wanted some berries too, but they'll have to wait. We had some gift certificates from credit card rewards, so we didn't spend any cash. I love a good deal :) It's still pretty cool out, so I might go plant the flowers before it gets too hot. It was supposed to rain all weekend, but so far so good. We grilled turkey hot dogs and ate on the patio yesterday and the weather was perfect. I also found out that chilli dogs with onions and refried beans on the side are heartburn waiting to happen. They tasted great, so I suppose it was worth suffering later. 

Eve, hope your rash gets better. That picture of your belly looks so painful. 

DM, thank you for the updates on Kelzy. Hope you manage to stop your contractions. Did you call your midwife? Sorry to hear about your work stress...it's not something you need right now. Maybe your supervisor can fix it. 

Tor, have fun on your holiday! It's too bad your friend couldn't come, but I'm sure she'll reschedule. 

Curlew, hope your back gets better. Enjoy your day of rest!

Doodle, glad you got your e-bay orders sorted out. Have fun at your hair appointment. You reminded me that I haven't been since I got pregnant either. I've been letting my hair grow out. I might go get it cut again once the baby is born. 

Sharyn, welcome to the thread!

Mel, enjoy the roast dinner! Sounds delicious :)

Jenni, everyone has those moments. I swear that the directions for some things are written in another language...no wonder you couldn't figure out the car seat base. I still need to get my husband to help me with ours. Glad we all survived the rapture...I can't believe all the crap the media feeds us nowadays. I have a feeling next year will be another media frenzy due to the Mayan calendar. The news should focus on science and facts, but that would be too simple and not entertaining enough. 

Bb, glad you scored some bargains! Your lunch sounds delicious. I haven't had a Mars bar in many years, but you guys have made me think about them again. I will have to settle for some Milano cookies. I also have a few mini Godiva chocolates for emergencies...hehe


----------



## Aaisrie

Saw this and wanted to share!

https://images2.cafemom.com/images/user/gallery/post_106911_1179178197_med.jpg?imageId=674875

If you can't see the words, it says:

"A mark for every breath you took, every blink, every sleepy yawn. One for every time you sucked your thumb, waved hello, closed your eyes and slept in the most perfect darkness. One for every time you had the hiccups. One for every dream you dreamed within me.

It isn't very pretty anymore. Some may even think it ugly. That's OK. It was your home. It's where I first grew to love you, where I lay my hand as I dreamed about who you were and who you would be. It held you until my arms could, and for that, I will always find something beautiful in it."


----------



## Jenni4

Thank you so much Eve!! Here's a website about the shape of a mother....it's very inspirational!!

https://theshapeofamother.com/


----------



## Aaisrie

I love that site Jenni, I've been on it since I had Saraya - in fact here is my "post-saraya" post:

https://theshapeofamother.com/blog/starving-to-blooming-eve/


----------



## Jenni4

Wow! What a transformation Eve! It's funny how we are all dying to be thin....some of us literally....but your after pics are so much more beautiful and sexy...but in the same breath I can say how much I struggle to stay and become more thin everyday(except during pregnancy)...even though super skinny is not attractive to me or my spouse...stuck in a constant battle in my head....


----------



## Aaisrie

Jenni I only went into recovery about 6mo before we conceived Saraya and yes every day is a struggle but Saraya is a constant reminder of who I'm setting an example for!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and those pictures aren't even me at my thinnest... I was probably about 15lb+ lighter


----------



## Jenni4

Stay strong for your girl!! Someone called my DD age 4 1/2 fat the other day at school...it broke my heart that they are subjected to that this early... She shrugged it off...didn't put a positive or negative feeling behind it. It was not a big deal to her... I was heartbroken for her and she was not even bothered... So of course i didn't make a big deal out of it, but it's so important to send our girls and boys the right messages regarding body issues and images....i have to be very careful everyday with my words and actions and hopefully she will be spared the same issues...


----------



## Aaisrie

I agree!! I can't believe someone called her fat... at 4... that IS heartbreaking :[


----------



## jaydalee

Hi all And thankyou everyone so much for welcoming me in here with such warmth, needing that right now as its heading into winter here, brrr the chill sets in. Well it is 4 am and I cant sleep, woke up with baby kicking my hips, now hes asleep and im restless. Lol, not to worry. Funny i woke up thinking of epidurals. Finished googling it, had to have gas last time, i was so late by the time i got 2 hospital, so gas was my only choice, hated it, felt so out there and uncontrollable. Lots of niggles in this pregnancy, pains are more obvious,tiredness has set in again.getting growth scans every 2 weeks after i bled at 23 weeks, love seeing his progress,hes growing so well,abve the centre line. Keeps me at ease those scans.it is now monday morning - i havent even gt my daughters uniform ready, umm and my OH sets off in 2hrs. Hope you all have a beautiful morning/afternoon in your timezones.:)


----------



## mummySS

Eve, your post about the marks made me cry... So beautiful. Thanks for posting. 

And I love the pictures of you after saraya, you look amazing! I hope I look like that 3 weeks post partum.


----------



## Doodlepants

Thank you for the Links guys- what a great website!
And thank you for sharing your story Eve- I hope I look as good as you after the birth!
x


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone, happy Sunday!

I've been lurking all day in hope of news on Kelz and Evan, I hope it is no news is good news.
I haven't posted sorry, just been exhausted today and we have had a lunch thing this afternoon. Feel like I've eaten so badly today too (full english and then a roast). Its really not necessary to eat like that and it just makes me feel bad. 

Anyway onwards and upwards.....

Welcome Sharyn, I love NZ and great to hear how you are getting on!

Doods - I need to get my hair cut too - well done for being so organised!

Mel - lunch and harry potter sounds good. I love watching those films! I soooo want to see the new one but as its right by our due date I don't think we'lll be so lucky....

Simmy - thanks for the nct stuff and hope you had a nice lunch. I had never heard of GBS so am definitely getting tested - I looked and they do home tests for £32 on the internet but as I'm rubbish like that I might go to harley street and get it done for £60. I have had a history of UTIs and apparently thats a sign so I think it could be £60 well spent!

Jenni - love the fact that you car seat was fine - that totally sounds like me!! I'm sad that someone could be mean to your little girlie, I'm glad she wasn't affected though but kids can be so cruel!!

Curlew - sounds like you have had a restful day and well done to your DH!

Eve - thanks for the tummy posts. I have to say I'm nervous about what I'll look like after but that was a lovely way of putting it and you looked fab!

Linds - forget work, its rubbish and not worth getting wound up about. Just think of little Soph!

Sorry for anyone I've missed I'm really not with it today :(
Hopefully tomorrow will be better when I haven't eaten the equivalent of everyones daily calorie intake. 
I'm also just so anxious to hear about baby Evan, its totally on my mind and I'm just hoping that the reason we haven't heard is because Kelz is up and moving around, that Evan has just got stronger and stronger and that they are having a lovely cuddle right now.


----------



## Aaisrie

Well girls I think that's the thing people don't talk about - how you still look 4mo pregnant after giving birth!!! LOL But you know what, it's ALL WORTH IT!!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie said:


> Well girls I think that's the thing people don't talk about - how you still look 4mo pregnant after giving birth!!! LOL But you know what, it's ALL WORTH IT!!!!!

Thats what I'm counting on!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann - know what you mean about the new potter. I am a proper potter nerd and cannot BELIEVE I might not be able to see the last one at the cinema. DH has said if need be he'll wait outside the screen with baby so I can watch it! My cousin is a projection manager for odeon so he has said i can come in and watch when they test it and bring baby with me.....


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve I looked 4 months pregnant when I got knocked up.... :rofl:


----------



## emzeebob

im a big harry potter fan and cant wait for the final film, it was out on my 1st due date but then it got changed, my oh is a potter fan too and he seys we defo going to see it but if my waters break in the film he aint moving and he will just tell me to keep my legs crossed lol.

afm, my grant came through yay and to top it off my pram that was out of stock for 12 weeks i was told was now stopped being made, so off to toyrs r us to browse prams, was talking to the shop assistant about them and she tehn turned round and sed that the pram i orginally wanted was neva being made again but she found an ex display one right at the back of the warehouse that very morning but hadnt had chance to put it out yet, so im soooo happy :happydance: i got my graco pram ive always wanted.

dont no if any of u remember a few weeks ago i asked about letter wall hangings well i found sum fantastic ones on facebook that a single mum makes, ive ordered it cant wait for it to come, ive put sum examples of her work below there so nice. 

does anyone else feel like there baby is trying to escape, im not meaning contractions or anything im saying trying to push, kick there way out ur side, its starting to become painful hmmmm, physio tomoro for my spd cant wait

hope everyone ok

emee 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Strawberry-Hearts/113126235439599


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> Hann - know what you mean about the new potter. I am a proper potter nerd and cannot BELIEVE I might not be able to see the last one at the cinema. DH has said if need be he'll wait outside the screen with baby so I can watch it! My cousin is a projection manager for odeon so he has said i can come in and watch when they test it and bring baby with me.....

That would be amazing! I think I'll end up watching it on sky box office, I reckon I'll be in labour for the opening of it and then I won't be able to leave the LO.


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann12 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Hann - know what you mean about the new potter. I am a proper potter nerd and cannot BELIEVE I might not be able to see the last one at the cinema. DH has said if need be he'll wait outside the screen with baby so I can watch it! My cousin is a projection manager for odeon so he has said i can come in and watch when they test it and bring baby with me.....
> 
> That would be amazing! I think I'll end up watching it on sky box office, I reckon I'll be in labour for the opening of it and then I won't be able to leave the LO.Click to expand...

Any other one I wouldn't mind but it's the LAST ONE!!!!


----------



## Hann12

I know, it's very annoying timing isn't it?! Of course Greg is laughing because he hates it and didn't want to go anyway!! Might be able to download it off the Internet......


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> Eve I looked 4 months pregnant when I got knocked up.... :rofl:

LOL I'm sure you didn't!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I really did! I have PCOS so I put all of my weight on my tummy. is why I LOVE being pregnant. I drop a dress size cos the mat clothes accomodate my big belly! I think thats another reason why I've not gained a lot of weight. PCOS makes you put on weight really easily. now I'm pregnant my hormones must have stabilised and i don't pack it on and metabolise more efficiently. Thats my theory anyway. Explains why I put on weight AFTER i had Harry! Poxy bloody ovaries....


Forgot to mention, was giving it the "i'm not having any more kids" large to the consultant on Fri and she offered to sterilise me at the same time as delivering Sophie.... BACK PEDAL!!! :rofl:


Am so going to want another one.....


----------



## melissasbump

Re Harry Potter, as its out on my due date, if baby is early then il have to find a way of getting away for a couple hours, and if im overdue then it will be my one consolation! either way im watching it at the cinema! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Linds I bet you have more!!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah..... 3 was always the plan....



Hmmm got some brown cm. Not a lot but does look a bit like blood.


----------



## Hann12

Could it be the infamous bloody show that everyone on tri 3 talks about? I know some people post that they get theirs at 34 weeks....


----------



## DragonMummy

Hmm could be. Is not snot like, more like if I was spotting and didn't wipe properly....


----------



## Hann12

Maybe not then, see if it happens again? That's what I'd probably do, work on the basis I didn't really see it Lol!!


----------



## Clareabell

Evening, I have been lurking and reading all day hoping to see some news about Kel and Evan. Hoping and praying that all is ok!!

I have read everything but have no retention so sorry if i miss anyone out. 

Welcome Sharyn :)

Hann - Glad to hear you had a good night out and dont feel bad about the food you have eaten today, atleast there is substanince there i dont think the same can be said for my cool original dorito sandwich!!

Mel - Hope your Grandads roast was yummy!

Eve - Fab post Saraya pics, im jealous and your boobs are great :) (in a non lesbian way) 

DM - I lost some more of my plug yesterday and it was a browny reddy colour. It was a lovely thing to happen while food shopping. Almost interupted my mars bar buying!

Curlew - Glad you have been able to rest today :)

Tor - X box sucks! if its any consolation LA Noire appears to be a short game. Have a great holiday :)

Doods - Really glad ebay got sorted, I dont post on it anymore for those reasons. 

BV - Hope the weather stayed nice. 

I am also a big fan of Potter, love it!! i was a little disappointed with the last one though.

AFM - Think the small one inside me will be putting a stop to me working anymore. I got contacted today about bloods and have to go in to hospital in the morning then again on Wed and again on Thursday. Consultant has said im not to work anymore and need to rest again as my BP is going back up. So i think that will be me now until February...... may go in either Tuesday or Friday to tie up loose ends! Very scary!! i wont know what to do with myself. The end feels scarily close but also quite far too!


----------



## mummySS

Hey clare, if your BP's up it's just as well that you stop working... Not too long to go for you! I'm finishing at 36 weeks anyway so it's not too early! Just enjoy the time pre-baby... :)
PS i just spotted you have a name for your little girl - love it!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooooh love it too! Niamh..... beautiful!


----------



## DragonMummy

hann thats the principle I'm following. I don't want to miss my last day at work!


----------



## Hann12

Yeah you need to go in to get the presents! That's what last days are all about!! I can't wait for mine! This week is my last 5 day week and I couldn't be happier. Only 3 short weeks after that (plus a week off). Finalising my hand over on Tuesday then it will all be really real and I'll have even less to do in the last 3 weeks!


----------



## DragonMummy

tbh I'm not even sure I will be getting anything..... my rota aren't even on duty so not expecting much. Will be a bit pissed off if I don't get a card though.


----------



## Clareabell

Thanks for nice comments about her name her middle name will be Jessica after my Granny :( 

Mummy - I know its time to stop but i feel quilty too. I think i have been lucky to get to almost 35 weeks with my BP and to have avoided admission so i have that to be thankful for.

Hann - It will be over before you know it and you will have more time the other side with baby because of your perseverance. 

DM - Hope you have a good last day tomorrow! Hope they atleast get you a card (and some cake wouldnt go a miss either) bit scrooge like if they dont!


----------



## DragonMummy

ah no we buy our own cake. That's the tradition, if it's your birthday or youre leaving, you bring cake in. But not bothering as I don't like the rota thats in. Has the woman on it that I mentioned before that thinks I'm having it off with her boyfriend. I can understand why she's worried, baby bump, burger nipples and pissy pants, who wouldn't want me?


----------



## Aaisrie

Clare just wait until your milk comes through and you too will have boobs like that!!! LOL Check out the veins in them!!

DM I literally just laughed out loud, I keep laughing so much at your posts that Chris asks what I'm laughing at so I was telling him yesterday about how we were all talking about pissing pants and he said so I suppose you've told them all about pissing on me. I said oh I'm not sure if I mentioned that when I was in labour with Saraya [I pissed on him and he thought my waters had gone only for the nurse to confirm that they hadn't LOL] and he said no I mean when we've had sex a couple of times in the morning and you piss on me!!! LOL has anyone had that happen? I always tend to go on top and I don't know if it's because my bladder is full or what.... Jeez embarrassing!!


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: NO! Although i have been asked before if I WILL..... it says a lot that I worry about messing up the sheets :haha:


----------



## mummySS

LOL yes this happened to me once when I was seeing a guy with a very huge willy! I guess it was just too big for little old me... i definitely weed but he thought it was, ahem, something else - and was thoroughly delighted... had to keep quiet that it was wee as he didn't seem to notice :blush: Was that TMI??! lol


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: boys are so easily pleased.....


----------



## Clareabell

:rofl: you guys crack me up!


----------



## mummySS

Ooooh excitement I have been promoted to 'Chat Happy BnB member'! :happydance:

[And we think BOYS are easily pleased??! :rofl:]


----------



## Tor81

BV, I know what you mean about once baby starts moving in the morning you may as well give up on sleep. 8 hours is pretty good though.

Eve, thank you for sharing those words, it's written so beautifully it almost made me cry. And thank you for sharing your body story & pics also, you're quite an inspiration.

Jenni, I'm shocked that 4 year olds call each other "fat", that's heartbreaking, but at least she didn't take it to heart, I think you dealt with it well.

Emee, fantastic news about your grant & pram, love it when things come together. I'm with you on the feeling baby is trying to escape, mostly through my belly button!!

DM, lol at the consultant calling your bluff, that'll teach ya! Enjoy your last day at work tomorrow.

Clare, thanks for the reassurance on LA Noire! And your daughters name is beautiful. :)

Got to be up early for flight so may not post again for a week and a bit. But I really hope I get wifi out there, I won't be able to relax not finding out how Kel & Evan are...

Enjoy your week girls.

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> :rofl: NO! Although i have been asked before if I WILL..... it says a lot that I worry about messing up the sheets :haha:

LOL I bare my soul and you laugh your socks off!! And I could never do it purposely - golden showers are NOT my thing!!!!!



mummySS said:


> LOL yes this happened to me once when I was seeing a guy with a very huge willy! I guess it was just too big for little old me... i definitely weed but he thought it was, ahem, something else - and was thoroughly delighted... had to keep quiet that it was wee as he didn't seem to notice :blush: Was that TMI??! lol

LOL The only way you can REALLY tell the difference is because the wee isn't... slimy so it kinda gets like a dry/wet after a few minutes LOL

Weirdly though it didn't SMELL like morning wee??

Tor thank you... although I did think you were talking about my "wee" post at first and thought you were insane!!!! :]


----------



## mummySS

Enjoy your hols Tor! 

:plane:


----------



## DragonMummy

Just had an update from Kel. So sorry to say that its the update we hoped wouldn't happen. He was too starved of oxygen and although he's still with us, doctors have told her there is no hope and that she is going to lose him. Just so so devastated for her.


----------



## samzi

so sad :(


----------



## Aaisrie

DM I'm not sure if you know yet or what but I was wondering if the whole breathing/oxygen shortage/fits were related to how early he was or was it because of the ruptured placenta?


----------



## Aaisrie

Sorry that post sounded cold... it was more I was looking for reassurance... I'm praying for a miracle for them both...


----------



## DragonMummy

His little organs aren't working and he's badly brain damaged. She's seeing another consultant tomorrow but essentially poor little Evan just isn't well enough to survive. Just heartbroken for her.


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve no idea yet. Probably more the rupture I would imagine? Kel said she's going to come on in a few days and read all our posts. X


----------



## Aaisrie

This is just heartbreaking... like I cannot stop crying. I think it really freaked me because she was due the same date as me.... You think when you get this far that you're "safe" that you're past viability so nothing can go wrong... it just shows that we are all blessed for being able to continue with our pregnancies and my heart and prayers go out to Kel and Evan...


----------



## Aaisrie

That's what I was wondering DM... I mean I thought because he was a good weight and a friend of mine has a nearly 2yr old who was born at 30w totally fine and I couldn't understand how this could happen


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for the update Linds. 
I am so devasted by this, I cannot believe that this is where she has got to. The poor little baby and poor Kel. She deserved to have something good happen and I can't believe that this has happened. 

Kel - if you are on and reading - my thoughts are with you and your family right now. I am hoping for a miracle for you. Xx


----------



## mummySS

Oh no... This is not what any of us wanted to hear... Oh god i feel so awful what on earth must Kelly be going through. 

Thanks for the update DM. We'll be here to support Kelz when she is ready. In the meantime praying for there to just be some chance that he pulls through and is ok... :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

To be honest it just sounds like she's in deep shock. she said abbie is ok and sort of understands. kids are pretty accepting at that age. but I think she's been through so much in such a short time, she must feel like she's been hit by a train.


----------



## mummySS

yes, i can imagine it may may take a while to sink in. x x


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> Just had an update from Kel. So sorry to say that its the update we hoped wouldn't happen. He was too starved of oxygen and although he's still with us, doctors have told her there is no hope and that she is going to lose him. Just so so devastated for her.

:cry:I have been balling reading this, its so hard to imagine as I feel LO inside of me, I think I would need to be committed if this happend. Seriously, its going to be so hard for her, I dont know how you move on from that...:hugs: gosh so heartbreaking, we are all there for her when she is ready.
My deepest condolences to her an her family but still praying for a miracle.

Aisirie, that was a good question and I am glad you asked it, when I read it too I was wondering the same thing. The baby gets all of its oxygen and nutrients from the placenta so if it detached and they were not able to deliver him right away, I could see the lack of O2 but you are right you think after 28 weeks or so its smooth sailing..
:hugs:


----------



## BlueViolet

That's awful news. I hope the doctors are wrong and he surprises everyone. I can only imagine what Kelz must be feeling right now. We'll all be here for her when she gets back.


----------



## Hann12

Britt - I think that's got to be the reason. According to what I've just read some people don't even bleed when this happens so there could be a delay in not realising which can cause the break of oxygen. It would seem very rare though. 
It does make you realise how little and previous they all still are. 
I am heartbroken for her, just wish there was something I could do or say


----------



## Britt11

oh thats so scary Hann but I think you are right. My gf had placenta abruptia and they found it on u/s about 3 months before she was due, she had to be admitted to the hospital for 2 months and then they c-sectioned him 1 month early, she wasnt even allowed day passes out of the hospital. It might have been something different for Kelzy but I wish with all my heart they found it before.
I am so devestated for her :cry: I agree I wish there was something that could be said.
please take it easy everyone and stay healthy :hugs:


----------



## gw76

I can't believe what I have just read...this is devastating news :cry: I can not imagine how she is feeling...it is so unfair...

Kelzy, you and yours are in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

Been lurking all day for an update on Kelzy, very upset to hear about poor little Evan. He and Kelzy and her family continue to be in my prayers. I can't imagine...how heartbreaking! :hugs:


----------



## amand_a

Thank you so much for the update DM. Such a horrible situation, I cant imagine how Kelzy must feel right now. I am praying for a miracle, surely a woman who has been through so much deserves more. It all seems so unfair.


----------



## melissasbump

Just woken up to this devastating news. My heart is breaking for kelly, abbie and baby evan. Kel i cant even begin to imagine what u are going through right now, im sure like others on here i wish i was nearer all i want to do is give u a big hug. Just know that we are all here for you when you are ready to come back.x x


----------



## Blue_bear

I just dont know what to say :shrug:....I am heartbroken for Kel and little baby Evan. So so sad... :sad1: :cry:


----------



## Clareabell

There are no words that even begin to describe how sorry I am and how unjust this is. Kel, Abbie and Evan you are in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

OK this may sound really trite but I was talking to Hann last night and we both agreed that it would be nice to make some sort of gesture of solidarity.

My thoughts were, we could all light a candle for Kelly, Evan and Abbie, but all at the same time. We're spread across the world, I think it would be nice and appropriate. I was thinking maybe 2100 GMT tonight? I thought it would be particularly poignant if we all posted a picture of our candles on here for her. 

Let me know what you think or any other suggestions.


----------



## Clareabell

I think that is a really beautiful idea Linds. :)

I will have to learn to upload pics today. My history of it is not good!


----------



## topazicatzbet

so sorry to hear this sad news. :hugs:


----------



## amand_a

I was thinking about lighting a candle today, so I think It would be a lovely gesture. I feel so helpless I just wish there was more we could do.


----------



## Aaisrie

Lovely idea Linds, I definitely think we should!


----------



## DragonMummy

ok so 2100 tonight? Then we can all put our pics on here for her.


----------



## Doodlepants

Kelzy I'm so, so sorry- I really hope that the doctors are wrong and Evan pulls through.
Thanks for the update DM- I think the candles sound like a lovely idea xx


----------



## Clareabell

https://https://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff454/clairecottrellyoung/DD.jpg


----------



## Clareabell

When trying to upload a pic from photobucket what code do i need to copy for it to show on the thread?


----------



## Blue_bear

I think the candle is a great idea.


----------



## mummySS

That's a lovely idea DM and Hann. Will do it at 9pm tonight. X


----------



## amand_a

Just to double check, if its 7.13pm here at the moment than 2100 GMT would be 7am yes?


----------



## DragonMummy

6am I think. Is 10.17 here so in just under 11 hours


----------



## freckles09

Aw no what awful news :nope: Praying for a miracle for baby Evan. Kelz, you and your family are in my thoughts at this difficult time. :hugs:

Good idea about the candle. I have an aqua bumps class tonight but should just be back in time to light a candle at 9pm for little Evan.


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone, glad that the candle idea is popular. 

If anyone finds 9pm gmt tricky then just whenever you can do it would be great.


----------



## melissasbump

i think candle lighting is a lovely idea. Count me in x:thumbup:


----------



## Jenni4

I've been back and forth on here all day trying to find the right words to say....I still can't find them. My heart is breaking for kelzy, baby Evan and their entire family. I cannot possibly imagine the pain. I would love to light a candle at 2100 hours. I think I am 4 hours ahead...can anyone tell me the current time there??


----------



## DragonMummy

its 11.25am here x


----------



## Jenni4

Okay...so i am 3 hours ahead. I thought my time zone was gmt+4?? Doesn't matter.... I'm in....it's a wonderful idea DM!!


----------



## DragonMummy

you probably are but we're in british summer time so our clocks go forward an hour. just to confuse the crap out of y'all!


----------



## Aaisrie

Clare normally you would use the "direct link" and then when you come to post there is a little yellow picture with mountains on right above where you type the post, if you press that a little popup appears for you to paste the direct link in. Did all that make sense??


----------



## Clareabell

Yes that makes sense, hopefully i will be able to upload my candle pic for Kel and Evan.


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire if you have any problems let me know and you can text it to me and I will stick it on my photobucket and pm you the link x


----------



## fifi-folle

My heart is breaking for Kelli, Evan and family. I will be lighting a candle at 9pm tonight too.


----------



## curlew

OMG - I am at work and have just managed to log on.

I am totally devestated for Kelzy, Abbie and the rest of the family. After she has been through so much, life is just so unfair. Big hugs to you all and little Evan. :cry:

I will light a candle at 9pm. My thoughts and prayers are with you Kel. :hugs:


----------



## sparky32

I just can't believe the news on baby Evan, i'm truly devasted. My heart and thoughts go out to Kelzy & her family. If Kelzy does read this, there is a great thread in the stillbirth section on ideas how to create everlasting memories, without which i couldn't have gotten through my time without. Take each second, minute as it comes and we are all here to help you through such a tragic time. I hope another consultant comes back with more positive news for you all. If you need to ask me any questions feel free to PM me at any time, big hugs.

DM thankyou so much for keeping us all updated and i think the candle suggestion is a great one. I will be lighting mine at 9pm.

Hope everyone is doing ok given this tragic news, big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## palmergal

hi there, i was just wondering if i could join this thread. im due July 18th with my 3rd baby. And could use other people to talk to as my partner doesnt seem to listen when anything baby comes up.


----------



## Doodlepants

Welcome palmergal! Number 3- how exciting! I'm on number 2 :)
How has your pregnancy been so far?
x


----------



## palmergal

to be honest it has been ok. I had a really bad pregnancy last time with my little boy whos now a grumpy 17 month old. and this time theyve stuck me on loads of medication and i got a consultant appointment on wednesday and have no idea what they gonna say to me. Both my babys before this one have stopped growing at 32 weeks and bth have been born early (36+3 and 39) and weighed under 5lb. So kinda getting anxious.


----------



## Doodlepants

Fingers crosses for your appointment then! Are you're other 2 excited about their new brother or sister!- do you know what you're having?


----------



## palmergal

having another little girl. Got name picked out and everything is almost ready except the hospital bag


----------



## Doodlepants

My hospital bag isn't done either! I have packed the baby's bag can half done my own but I know I'm going to end up re-packing everything!!


----------



## MrsWez

I am so devastated for Kelz and Evan. :( I can't think of anything else to say. I think the idea of lighting a candle is great, I just have to figure out what time that is here, EST. Placentia aburption seems to be a silent killer from what I read online. 

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing alright. :hugs:


----------



## BlueViolet

Yesterday we finished planting flowers and herbs. We mounted the herbs container to the deck rail. This weekend we're doing some more container gardening and next year we'll expand the garden and do raised plots. I can only bend down so much, so yesterday's work was quite an achievement. We also rearranged the baby room and moved the guest bed out of there. There is a bit of room left for a rocking chair, so I'm going to see what I can find either on sale or second hand. I'd love to paint one white and then add some nice accents with a brush. I'll post some pictures once everything comes together. Funny enough, we got so much done this weekend, and yet all I can think of is that we still didn't try installing the car seat. It's funny how my mind works. 

DM, I like your candle idea. I'll post a picture later tonight. 

Palmer, welcome to the thread! Good luck with your appointment Wed! I haven't finished packing my hospital bag either. I only have so many clothes that fit and leaving them in a bag for a month or so is not possible at the moment. I'm going to try working on the toiletries later on. I think I have some travel bottles I can stick in there.


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, I think you're in the same time zone as me. Here's what I found:

https://www.timeanddate.com/library/abbreviations/timezones/eu/gmt.html

If it's now 2pm GMT, then in 7hrs it will be 9pm or 2100 GMT. Do you think I interpreted that right?


----------



## mummySS

You guys on the east coast are 5 hours behind us, so 9pm GMT will be your 4pm. 

I guess the exact time doesn't matter too much (i'd imagine 4pm is during your working day), just do it when you can :hugs:

Welcome palmergirl!


----------



## Clareabell

BV its now 15.10 GMT :)


----------



## BlueViolet

I think Daylight Savings time is the reason I was an hour off. I have to tutor during that time, but I can always do it a little early or when I get back. Thanks for the clarification on the time zones :)


----------



## Doodlepants

It wouldn't be so hard to figure out if it wasn't for the fact that we brits arse around with our clocks twice a year!

I have got some experimental choc biccies in the oven, I'm just off to check on them- wish me luck lol!


----------



## BlueViolet

Good luck, Doodle :) They sound yummy! I'd love some warm cookies right about now, but if I bake them I know I'd eat them all...hehe


----------



## Doodlepants

I want to eat them all! I just asked Holly what she'd like for tea- cookies! Was her answer lol! I hope she's not too disappointed with cottage pie and veg :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Welcome Palmergirl - I'm due July 18th too this is my 2nd and it's a boy, my first is a 2yr old girl :]


----------



## curlew

Welcome Palmer girl.

Doodles - your cookies sound lovely - funny we are having shepherds pie tonight too.

BV - your garden sounds lovely. I am waiting for some nice weather to get out and get my containers and baskets done. To be honest its probably just as well given the wind today they would have taken off.

AFM - we got sent home from work early as the wind was blowing rooftiles off our building so they decided it wasn't safe and we had to go home. Mind you it was only half an hour early but better than nothing. Not sure what will happen tomorrow???? 

Anyway I'll be back on at 9pm to light my candle for Evan.


----------



## melissasbump

Welcome to Beach Bumps Palmergirl!

Doodles, i want home baked cookies now! They sound lushious!

BV, Well done on sorting your garden, since we did ours a couple of months ago im loving it so much more, theres a lot of satisfaction to be had from growing your own stuff. 

Well ive been a bit lazy today. Been thinking about Kelzy a lot and decided i am no longer gonna moan about anything trivial to do with my pregnancy. When things like this happen it makes everything that much more precious. 

Just made a thai red curry for dinner which was lush. There is a place called Rafi's spice box, they do major online business but the shop is not far from us. You tell them which curry you want ie korma, dopazia, thai red/green etc and they make up a pack of fresh spices needed to make that curry, then all you do is add your meat, and depending on the type of curry, maybe some coconut milk or chopped tomatoes, they taste really authentic and are so much better than the supermarket jars. 
We had it with some rice, naan and poppadoms, so no doubt the heartburn will flare up later on! :winkwink:

Baby has been outragously wriggly lately to the point when i sit down i cant get comfy as i keep getting prodded and my skin over the bump feels so tight, does anyone else feel like this? 

We are also cautiously looking at wedding venues for late summer/early autumn next year. Found a couple of nice places but we are trying to keep the costs down as much as possible. All we want is a late afternoon service then a sit down meal for no more than 24 peopele including ourselves. We arent going to have the evening reception just a nice with close family and friends. 
I hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Clareabell

Curlew my dad is up in Livingston at the moment visiting my grandad and has just had his flight home from Edinburgh cancelled because of the wind it sounds nasty up there. 

BV - Sounds like you had an active weekend. I am loving gardening at the moment and growing all our own veg and herbs. 

Doods - You have made me want to bake now. Love homemade cookies.

Welcome Palmergirl :)

Ah Mel your dinner sounds nice. Duncan is at work til ten tonight so I ate freezer food. Fish fingers, chips and beans (yes i am 5) im so lazy when im on my own!


----------



## SugarBeth

The candle idea is beautiful. I'll definitely do it and post a picture after. I believe it's 4 PM for me, so I'll do it then.


----------



## MrsWez

I'm catching up.

Welcome to all the new ladies and hi to those that have been here longer.

Welcome back Starry!!!

Hope you are doing well, Sparky and Sherri.

I missed the food talk. :( Mars bars...yum

DM and Claire, I'm so jealous of your maternity leave. I have to wait until I go into labor in order to use my full 12 weeks of medical leave. :(

I can't stop thinking about Kelz and her family. I wish there was more I could say or do for them. 

AFM, I am working on Jonathan's nursery. Washing a lot of clothes, sheets, blankets and burp clothes. I got so many clothes at my shower, I feel a bit overwhelmed. I think he has a different outfit everyday for the first 6 months! Although there are some outfits that are NEVER going to worn by my baby. I don't want to say they are ugly but they are not my taste at all.


----------



## Aaisrie

Took these photos last night, totally shocked myself because obviously I can't see my arm all the way round. This is where the venflon was in my arm that was taken out a week ago today:

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/IMG_1155_e-1.jpg

And the bruises I still have [I never bruise when I have one in but she put it in a stupid place on my arm!]

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/IMG_1157_e.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/IMG_1158_e-1.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/IMG_1153_e.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Mel - I'm the same as you, after hearing about Evan I realise I have been moaning and really shouldn't have been. I am treasuring every moment right now. Its just such a sad situation. Its so great that everyone is up for the candle idea.

Mel - also just checked out Rafi's - looks very good! Might have to order me some one day!

I've been at work all day so nothing to report, had a healthy salmon dinner to make up for my obscene food day yesterday but I'll ruin that in a bit by having a magnam.

Wez - sounds like a productive day! Washing the clothes must have ben nice.

Welcome Palmergirl

Clare - I like 5 year olds food sometimes :)

Anyway will be back on later to post the candle pic


----------



## palmergal

Aaisrie- my eldest is a little girl she is gonna be 3 in June. My middle one is my only boy he is almost 18 months and well this noodle in my belly is a girl too. cant wait for her to come into te world. we actually are getting tshirts wit the big sister, middle brother, little sister slogans on them. lol. 
Thankyou to everyone for welcoming me!


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww that's cute I wanted to get Saraya the "Big Sister" and Atticus the "Little Brother" tees :]


----------



## Doodlepants

Heehee I had to laugh about all of the cookie comments- I just tried them and they're wrank! They've gone so hard not even a dunk in M's tea could save them :rofl: Normally my cookies rock- these were a new recipe though..... think I'll stick to my oatmeal and raisin from now on lol!
I ended up making toad in the hole for tea in the end which thankfully was a success- I think if that had been crap too I'd have cried! Thankfully that's pretty hard to mess up :)


----------



## Doodlepants

That's a mother of a bruise Eve!! Ouch!x


----------



## MrsWez

Owie, Eve! Love your bracelet btw!


----------



## sparky32

Aw doodles, boo to the crappy cookies i was so jealous aswell. What recipe do you use for your oatmeal & raisin ones? They're my favourite but cant seem to make them.

MrsWez - wow you have been very busy, well done you xx

Eve - that bruise looks very sore indeed, hope it heals soon xx


----------



## emzeebob

hi all, my thoughts are with evan, such sad news, got my candle ready for him.

doodles noticed on fb we have the same birthday whoop next week, ill be 26 though a year older than u, defo put a cookie recipe up, i hate cooking/ baking but since getting pregnant im making cakes loads and would love a new recipe, i love flapjacks at the min.

afm went to the physio abut the spd, been given a support band which feels wierd and itchy but i dont feel supported grrrr and i have been given crutches for the bad days and ive got to go back as she sed what i had was quite severe as i couldnt even do any of the excersise (sp? sorry baby brain) that she showed me, i had trouble walking down the corridor to her at first so she knew i had it bad, just have to wait and see if it gets worse.

hugs to all

emee


----------



## DragonMummy

All those outside of the uk, is 2100GMT in***one hour***xxx


----------



## BlueViolet

I have to go to work, so I can't post exactly at 4pm. I lit a candle a little early. Kelzy, you and Evan are in my prayers. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







candle.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BlueViolet

Here is the picture right side up.
 



Attached Files:







candle.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aaisrie

Mine are ready to go... My mum is gonna light one too


----------



## SugarBeth

I have mine ready to go, just waiting now for it to be time.


----------



## Doodlepants

Mine's ready to go too, I just need to find some matches.....

I'll post my recipe tomorrow- remind me :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Just going to sort mine now. Might take me some time to upload piccy. Technology has not been my strong point this evening.....


----------



## DragonMummy

Ready to go here.....


----------



## DragonMummy

Blue_bear said:


> Just going to sort mine now. Might take me some time to upload piccy. Technology has not been my strong point this evening.....

she's not lying....


----------



## Doodlepants

Just don't drop your candle down the bloody sofa!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh christ, can you imagine? :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

"And in other news... fires have been reported worldwide after DM suggested pregnant women try and light candles"


----------



## Blue_bear

Just had to light a match off the cooker, that wasnt as easy as it sounds either.....


----------



## Aaisrie

My candles in my favourite candle holders which are positioned around Atticus' scan picture

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/feb4d3b8.jpg

I did manage to burn my finger trying to light one....


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, I've lit my candle and taken a pic. Will upload tomorrow as don't know how to upload from my phone to the forum. 

Thoughts are with you kelzy


----------



## DragonMummy

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0209.jpg

rubbish candle (I am not a candle person) but have put it next to the toy Harry bought for Sophie xxxxx


----------



## SugarBeth

Have my candles lit...attempting to upload my pictures from my phone, but it's going VERY slowly...at this rate it'll be done in a few hours. Hope it picks up!


----------



## Hann12

My candles, I have to admit I lit the big one as soon as I got home as I couldn't stop thinking of Kel, Evan and Abbie but I just lit the little ones too at 9pm.

My thoughts are with them xx


----------



## Hann12

Of course it would be the wrong way round again!!


----------



## Aaisrie

My mum lit her guardian angel candle

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/ab3eaafa.jpg


----------



## Jenni4

For Kelzy and Baby Evan....may you be surrounded by the light of love during this dark time..
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-05-24 at 00.04.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Clareabell

Kelzy, Abbie and Evan you are in my thoughts and prayers. Picture taken with baby Niamh's teddy from Mummy and Daddy. xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Random 024.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Doodlepants

For Kelzy, Abbie and Evan xxx
 



Attached Files:







candle 010.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsWez

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/IMAG0088.jpg

Thinking of you Kelly, Evan and Abbie.


----------



## SugarBeth

My candles lit for Kelzy, baby Evan and their family. You're all in my thoughts and prayers. 

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/047.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

Girls I don't know what's going on but Anna is in hospital after collapsing today


----------



## Blue_bear

Shining light for the little man, i found the little zebra i first bought for baby J and hubby added the little polar bear.
Thoughts are with you Kel xxx
 



Attached Files:







Evans candle.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummySS

For Kelly and Evan... thinking of you x x x
 



Attached Files:







candle for evan.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SugarBeth

Aaisrie said:


> Girls I don't know what's going on but Anna is in hospital after collapsing today

Oh no!


----------



## emzeebob

for evan, kelsy and family x x x
 



Attached Files:







evan candle.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Aaisrie

SugarBeth said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Girls I don't know what's going on but Anna is in hospital after collapsing today
> 
> Oh no!Click to expand...

She just pmed me on FB to let me know why she's not at home to light a candle but that her husband is doing it... I'm not sure if she's even gotten my message to ask what's going on because she said she was going to bed but if I hear anything from her I'll let you all know :[


----------



## DragonMummy

I don't think I have ever seen so many of us online at once. Truly humbling. I'm really quite emotional now as I am sure we all are. :hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

Kelz, Abbie and baby Evan, this candle is for you all, may you find some strength during this dark time. Thinking of you all xxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

I hope Anna and baby are okay, it is so sweet of her DH to light a candle for Evan. My DH thinks it is so endearing too. He thinks it's neat that even though we are in different countries we are still lighting candles together.


----------



## amand_a

For Kelzy, Evan and family, you are in my thoughts and prayers.
 



Attached Files:







24052011012.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## freckles09

Hope this works... For kelz and family 

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f102/bec_murphy1984/d0a51e3b.jpg


----------



## Doodlepants

I'm really lost for words- I welled up reading Wez's post- we're all over the world with our candles lit at the same time. Truly amazing xx


----------



## Clareabell

I agree Linds its really humbling, especially for Amanda and Jenni who are ahead of us and have had to make special effort to post pics :)

Makes me feel really lucky to have all you guys :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Hope anna's ok - that is really sweet that she is thinking about this whilst collapsing! Bless her. 

My DH is really sad about Evan too. Really affected, iykwim?

I love the solidarity of this group, you are all lovely. Welling up... Even if Kelly is a million miles away I hope our positive vibes are finding their way to her...


----------



## DragonMummy

I agree. Really lovely.

Re anna she's been on line most of the evening so I imagine it's nothing serious.


----------



## SugarBeth

mummySS said:


> Even if Kelly is a million miles away I hope our positive vibes are finding their way to her...

 That would be lovely, I hope so too. :hugs: Does she know that we did this, or will it be a surprise for when she's able to check back?


----------



## curlew

For Kelzy, Abbie and Evan. May this shine some light in your darkest hours. Thinking of you all with love.

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z476/mcurle1/23may11002.jpg
(Sorry its a bit late - it of a photo bucket novice!)


----------



## Hann12

I know, amazing to think of candles being lit across the world, I think this just shows what a tight group we are and how much we all care about each other.
I hope that some of the energy reaches Kelz at this tough time and gives her some comfort to know that she'll always have us to turn to.


----------



## DragonMummy

beautiful words, curlew. 

She doesn't know yet. But she will. 

Going to be sending out a pm shortly to you all as well - keep an eye out. x


----------



## Aaisrie

I set off a tribute balloon on facebook too:

https://tributeballoon.com/balloon/...8693&amp;rct_t=1306182279&amp;track=sharelink


----------



## freckles09

It's a beautiful sunset where I am too, sky is lit up and when I looked out it made me think of all the candles lit up that the sky is too. Here's a pic although it's not too clear...

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f102/bec_murphy1984/808200a2.jpg


----------



## Blue_bear

I agree with you ladies, so nice to know we are all there for each other. I really appreciate this group and each and everyone of you. Me and Hubby have both said a little prayer for Evan tonight and he too was touched by our gesture.

Thank you all for making this such a lovely group to be part of :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie said:


> I set off a tribute balloon on facebook too:
> 
> https://tributeballoon.com/balloon/...8693&amp;rct_t=1306182279&amp;track=sharelink

Really nice idea Eve :)


----------



## fifi-folle

My thoughts and prayers are with Kelz and Evan and family at this time 
(sorry not got a pic of my candle but it's burning brightly for them x)


----------



## curlew

Hope Anna's okay too.

Mummyss - my DH has been the same too since we heard the news at the weekend. Asking for updates everytime I come on line. I think cause we are all so close in due dates it makes us all think it could have been/be any of us and it's such a terrible thing to happen to anyone. 

Wez - what a lovely sentiment to think we are all so far away yet so united.


----------



## SugarBeth

Aaisrie said:


> I set off a tribute balloon on facebook too:
> 
> https://tributeballoon.com/balloon/...8693&amp;rct_t=1306182279&amp;track=sharelink

I liked it to put it on my facebook wall, to help spread the message to pray for them. :thumbup:


----------



## melissasbump

I am truly humbled by everyone who belongs to this thread. You are all such special people and I hope we stay in contact for a long long time. We have been on such a journey together and i feel priviledged to be on it with you wonderful ladies. xx


----------



## amand_a

in light of such a sad situation it is a vary heartwarming experience to be supporting Kelzy and each other simultaneously. Well worth getting up early for I think! I hope Anna is ok too, we need everyone safe and healthy. 
Welcome to our 2 newcomers!
I am off to listen to the rain and have a snooze in candle light before DD wakes up. :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Sharique42

I too lit a candle tonight, my thoughts are with Kelz & Evan as they have been for the last couple of days. 

I don't contribute to this group very often at all, but I am with you every step of the way good & bad. I have felt humbled by how I have watched this group grow in size & strength, the friendships that are forming & support given:thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

i have sent out pm's to all of you. (some twice, my bad, sorry - trying to multi task!)

i forgot to add, pls don't discuss the pm on this main board, and I will set a deadline of 2 weeks before actioning. Any questions, drop me or hann12 a pm xxxx


----------



## jennahlou

hi everyone. i am not part of this thread but i am kelz sister. i just want to say that i told kelz about your candle idea and she wants me to say how lovley it is and that she is very grateful. it is very much appreciated that you are all praying for kel and baby evan and abbie xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks so much Jenna.

Also, Jenna told me on PM that Kelly has been able to have cuddles with Evan this evening. So pleased he can have time with his mummy. x


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> Thanks so much Jenna.
> 
> Also, Jenna told me on PM that Kelly has been able to have cuddles with Evan this evening. So pleased he can have time with his mummy. x

So glad to hear that! How wonderful that she can have some cuddle time with him and he can have some time with her.


----------



## DragonMummy

How lucky are we to have such a strong group of women behind us right now, even though most of us have never even met.


----------



## sparky32

So glad to hear Kelzy is having some precious cuddles with Evan, i hope and pray she gets to do this everyday for the next 40 years or so. I lit my candle i just cant upload vis phone. Seeing all the candles and support was truly amazing and DM your right, it is overwhelming the support on here even though we havent met. I know i dont post nearly as often as most of you do, you are all in my thoughts each day.

Hope everyone has a peaceful night xxx


----------



## BlueViolet

Glad to hear Kelzy was able to cuddle baby Evan. The candle photos were so moving.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
I have a candle lit for baby Evan right now, I pray he pulls through.
i agree what a wonderful and supportive group of ladies on this thread :hugs:
I think its easy for any one of us to put ourselves into Kelzy's position and hence our hearts go out to her and her little baby boy.
:hugs:


----------



## gw76

I missed the candle lighting - it's a holiday here today, so we have been out all day visiting family...I think it is lovely what you all did and that you all did it at the same time, from all over the world - so thoughtful and touching! I am also so happy to hear that Kelzy got the chance to cuddle with baby Evan...

You are a lovely bunch, so you are O:)


----------



## melissasbump

Morning all. Well im still in awe of you all after last night, i am so proud to be a beach bump!

Jenna thanks so much for your post. So glad Kelly has been able to have cuddles with baby Evan

DM and Hann, the candle idea was fantastic i think all will agree. 

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning everyone.
'Twas lovely to see all of the candles last night- good idea guys!

Well I have 29 watchers on my ebay thingy, I wish someone would bloody buy it!


----------



## Aaisrie

Anna is waiting to see the Dr's this morning - the reason she didn't mention anything is because of Kelz, I told her that everyone still wanted to know what was going on. All I've heard so far is she's having BP problems and she doesn't think she'll be out for a few days. Waiting to hear more from her


----------



## Hann12

Jenna thank you for your post and I think we are all glad you liked the candle idea, it felt good to be able to unite together for kel. Also so glad that they have had cuddles, my thoughts are still very much with her.


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay I just heard back from Anna, her BP dropped [I think that's what caused her to collapse] and she's having more Pre-E signs and because of her asthma they're worried about her breathing but she's currently waiting to see the Dr at the moment to find out what the plan is.


----------



## sar35

im not part of this thread but have been following through DM, just wanted to offer my support for Kelz and Anna. You are such a nice bunch of girls looking out for each other


----------



## Aaisrie

Just heard from Anna:



> Alittle update:
> My BP is back to normal atm, I might be let out later, they have took bloods and checked my wee I have 2 + protine and they think I might of been over doing it alittle but will see how things go later.


----------



## Tor81

Hello beautiful ladies, I've managed to get wifi at the hotel we're staying in for the first few nights.

I think it was the very first post I caught up on was DM's update from Kelzy, I'm so incredibly devastated for her. I'm so touched by all the beach bumps lighting a candle each, and feel sad that I didn't do the same. The next candle I see burning will be Evan's candle & I will say another prayer.

Thinking of you all at this very hard time, I know we must all be feeling it. Huge love to Kelz, Evan & Abbie, I know there's nothing at all I can do to help but please let us know if there's any support we can give.

I'm sitting by the pool trying to relax, it's a gorgeous setting, but all I can think of at the moment is how much duller the sun seems, life can be so cruel.

xx


----------



## Tor81

Love & best wishes to Anna too, hope you're out of hospital soon. 

xx


----------



## mummySS

Tor81 said:


> Hello beautiful ladies, I've managed to get wifi at the hotel we're staying in for the first few nights.
> 
> I think it was the very first post I caught up on was DM's update from Kelzy, I'm so incredibly devastated for her. I'm so touched by all the beach bumps lighting a candle each, and feel sad that I didn't do the same. The next candle I see burning will be Evan's candle & I will say another prayer.
> 
> Thinking of you all at this very hard time, I know we must all be feeling it. Huge love to Kelz, Evan & Abbie, I know there's nothing at all I can do to help but please let us know if there's any support we can give.
> 
> I'm sitting by the pool trying to relax, it's a gorgeous setting, but all I can think of at the moment is how much duller the sun seems, life can be so cruel.
> 
> xx

:hugs: I don't know what to say but your post was lovely. Hope you can enjoy your holiday x x


----------



## gw76

Aaisrie - thanks for the updates from Anna - hope you are feeling better soon and that you aren't in the hospital too long - take care :hugs:

Kelzy and Anna, you and yours are in my thoughts...


----------



## MrsWez

Eve thanks for the updates on Anna. I hope she gets well soon. :hugs: 

Still praying for little Evan.


----------



## Britt11

prayers for little Evan :hugs:
thinkning of him and Kelzy


----------



## Aaisrie

Just heard from Anna:



> Hey hun I've been told I'm aloud home they said I was dehydrated at 2pm so put me on a drip and I've been drinking plenty, but please don't worry about me as I'm alright I've just been worrying about kel and hope that she is alright, I'm just waiting for Andy to pick me up then get ny discharge notes and I can go home

So glad she is getting home, she probably won't be on tonight as she said she's getting a bath, food then bed so at least she will be taking it easy.

Still thinking of you Kelz & Evan <3


----------



## Sherri81

I just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone. I am so far behind at readig the posts.

BV had PMed me to let me know about Kelzy, so I wanted to start right from the beginning with her and see the whole situation. I'm on page 1341 right now, so in 'my' BnB world, there is still hope for baby Evan. I hope it has gotten much better. And Kelz, if you are on here, I am thinking of you and I have said a prayer for you and baby Evan.

I've also just come across Eve's post about PUPPPs, so I thought I'd tell you about the soap I used to get rid of the rash. Unfortunately, I am still itchy, but it did clear up the rash, so when I scratch I don't bleed so much. Am going back to the Dr today and will ask for a repeat Cholestasis test as sometimes it can take a week or more for the bile salt levels to go up enough to detect it.


Anyways, I had read about a soap called Pine Tar Soap, and there was a specific brand people were talking about called Grandpa's Wonderful Pine Tar Soap. Well, that isn't sold in Canada, so I tried to find something else. My parents went to a health store, lots of vitamins etc and such being sold... and anyways, they did have a Pine Tar Soap. It smelled really nice though, and the other stuff smells horrid apparently, but I gave it a shot. The good smelling Pine Tar Soap helped the itch a bit, but mainly helped to stop the rash from spreading. I then followed it up with Aveeno Oatmeal Lotion with Cooling Menthol. That really helped. And before bed at night, I did a layer of Calamine Lotion. Meanwhile, my MIL had gone across the border and bought the actual Grandpa's brand soap. Yeah... it came in and it smells like a cross between a campfire, a smoked ham, and a smoke fish. I used it a couple of times a day, lathering and letting it dry before re-lathering and washing it off (as other's had suggested), and that combine with the Aveeno lotion and the Calamine at night helped clear up the rash. Yes, I still itch, but no where near as much. So see if you can locate some Grandpa's Wonderful Pine Tar Soap. Its only like 3 bucks a bar.

Okay, now I will go and try to catch up. See, my tree logger husband decided to 'fix' my laptop while I was living with his mom. Need I say more about why getting on the internet is hard...


----------



## Clareabell

Hope everyone is having a good afternoon. Good to see you back Sherri, I am really itchy at the mo too and am being tested for OC. 

Still thinking about Kel and Evan and praying fro some good news :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone rubbish signal as on way home on the train. 

Kelz and Evan - still thinking of you and sending you my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## kelzyboo

Evan Alexander
Born 20th May 2011 by Emergancy crash c-section following complete placental abrubtion at 5.04pm
4lbs 6oz of pure perfection

I felt one tiny pain and a gush of blood, it all happened so quick, no warning signs at all. The consultant delivered him in 4 minutes but he was starved of oxygen, it took 20 minutes to get his heart beating. He was transferred for specialist care the following morning but it isn't good news. He is badly brain damaged and making no attemps to breath for himself.

He's being taken out of sedation today so his brain can be assesed but so far he isn't moving at all, not responding to any stimuli or breathing on his own.

I don't know what to say, i'm still in shock, my baby boy isn't going to survive. I don't know how long i have with him but it will be days, no longer. I've held him and changed his nappies, hes the most beautiful boy i've ever seen, looks like his sister.

I am beyond devastated but trying to hold it together so i remember the time i did get with him.

I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers, it means a lot to know he's in everyones minds. Thankyou for the candles, i've seen them all and it was a lovely idea.

I am staying in hospital with Evan but i will try to put his picture on before i go back, he's beautiful. I will update when i can, thankyou everyone for your support and i hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## MrsWez

kelzyboo said:


> Evan Alexander
> Born 20th May 2011 by Emergancy crash c-section following complete placental abrubtion at 5.04pm
> 4lbs 6oz of pure perfection
> 
> I felt one tiny pain and a gush of blood, it all happened so quick, no warning signs at all. The consultant delivered him in 4 minutes but he was starved of oxygen, it took 20 minutes to get his heart beating. He was transferred for specialist care the following morning but it isn't good news. He is badly brain damaged and making no attemps to breath for himself.
> 
> He's being taken out of sedation today so his brain can be assesed but so far he isn't moving at all, not responding to any stimuli or breathing on his own.
> 
> I don't know what to say, i'm still in shock, my baby boy isn't going to survive. I don't know how long i have with him but it will be days, no longer. I've held him and changed his nappies, hes the most beautiful boy i've ever seen, looks like his sister.
> 
> I am beyond devastated but trying to hold it together so i remember the time i did get with him.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers, it means a lot to know he's in everyones minds. Thankyou for the candles, i've seen them all and it was a lovely idea.
> 
> I am staying in hospital with Evan but i will try to put his picture on before i go back, he's beautiful. I will update when i can, thankyou everyone for your support and i hope everyone is doing well xx

:hugs: I can't wait to see his gorgeous face. Please know we are all thinking and praying for you guys. Let us know if we can help in anyway.


----------



## melissasbump

Kelz, 
thanks so much for taking time out to update us. 
You are so brave and strong and my heart is breaking for you. 
You, Abbie and Evan have constantly been in my thoughts and im still praying for a miracle for you all. 
Like Wez i cant wait to see pics of your perfect little boy. 
Dont know what else to say except big :hugs: to you and we are here for you whenever you need us xxx :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Thank you for the update Kelz, as Mel said, my heart breaks for you. It doesn't make any sense that something like this can happen. You are being so strong but we are here should you need us. I hope that you get to spend some time with him over the next few days, I would also love to see a photo, bet he really is gorgeous.
Sending you lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks hun. I can't wait to see your beautiful little boy. Lots of love to you and your family. xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks for letting us know how things are going Kelz :hugs: Thinking of you all, can't wait to see pics of your beautiful son xxxxxx


----------



## mummySS

Thanks for the update Kelz, really appreciate you taking some of your precious time with Evan to update us. Sounds like you are being incredibly strong, you are one amazing lass! 

Wishing you as many wonderful days with Evan as possible, I look forward to seeing the pictures, I bet he is beautiful like Abbie. 

In the meantime you are in my thoughts all the time (similar to other beach bumps). Stay strong girl and we are here when you need us. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Clareabell

Kel im hoping and praying for a miracle. Cant wait to see pictures of your beautiful baby boy. 

You are so brave :hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

mummySS said:


> Thanks for the update Kelz, really appreciate you taking some of your precious time with Evan to update us. Sounds like you are being incredibly strong, you are one amazing lass!
> 
> Wishing you as many wonderful days with Evan as possible, I look forward to seeing the pictures, I bet he is beautiful like Abbie.
> 
> In the meantime you are in my thoughts all the time (similar to other beach bumps). Stay strong girl and we are here when you need us.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Just want to echo this. Thanks for updating Kelz, you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Blue_bear

Thank you Kel for taking the time to update us here. Your little man isnt far from any of our thoughts, were all rooting for him. 
Massive hugs to you and Abbie xxx


----------



## BlueViolet

Kelzy, thank you for making time to update us. I look forward to seeing your beautiful boy. :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Sorry for the slightly random post but I thought I'd share this as I was given this advice from my physio yesterday. I see him for my spd and back pain and he recommended getting a donut cushion. I bought one and it arrived today and I think its helping. I was getting a bruised pain in my coccyx/lower back when I've been sitting down but this is meant to reduce that. Just thought that any of you also suffering might find this useful.

This is the one I got - £8.40 and it arrived next day:

https://www.physiosupplies.com/acatalog/46cm_Inflatable_Round_Cushion.html


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri thank you!! I will try and get hold of some of that soap before I rip my whole stomach off!! I am scratching [and being naughty and picking!] constantly... I pick all the welts because it's more satisfying than just scratching but my tummy looks disgusting from the rash and scratching!!! 

Kelz thank you so much for sharing your story with us, I have my friends [and mum and granny!!] all praying for you and your family. My family are all lighting candles for you in church too. I'm still praying for a miracle for you, I can't imagine what you are going through right now but know we are all here for you, with you. I can't wait to see pictures of your little boy, I'm sure he's a stunner!!


----------



## curlew

Kelly massive hugs honey. 

You are being so strong and my heart goes out to you, Abbie and your family. I look forward to seeing the pictures of Evan he sounds absolutely adorable. I hope you have lots of lovely cuddles to remember. 

We are all here for you whenever you need us. xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

I think I have caught up with my pm's - anyone i haven't replied to I'm really sorry, my pm box has been in meltdown! xxxxx


----------



## kelzyboo

Introducing my beautiful son Evan Alexander x
Hope this works, i'm on my way back to him now and i'm going to tell him how many people have been praying for him, we appriciate everything x
 



Attached Files:







PIC_0352.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 62









PIC_0357.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 63









PIC_0360.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 66


----------



## DragonMummy

oh Kel.... he's just beautiful. So perfect.


----------



## melissasbump

Kelz he is a truely beautiful baby boy.:hugs:
Thankyou so much for sharing the pictures with us xx


----------



## sar35

love his beautiful heart!


----------



## Clareabell

Kel what a perfectly gorgeous little boy! x


----------



## Hann12

Thank you for sharing the photos Kel - he is so gorgeous, you must be proud x
:hugs:


----------



## curlew

Kelly, he is totally gorgeous. Thank you so much for taking time out to let us see him.


----------



## MrsWez

Kel he is so cute!! I love his little nose! I hope you get lots of cuddles and pictures.


----------



## DragonMummy

He actually looks astonishingly like my Dragon when he was newborn (he was a scrappy little thing). Makes me love him even more <3


----------



## Aaisrie

He is a total stunner, really really beautiful Kelz!!! Oh my heart is just breaking for him!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Thank you so much for the photos Kelzy! I know you must have so much on your mind so it really means a lot that you took the time to share him with us.
He is so, so beautiful! Congratulations! I can't get over how big he looks- he doesn't look like he's early iykwim?
I'm praying for you all, I'm so sorry that this is happening to you xxxxx


----------



## sparky32

Oh kelzy, there arent words i can say that can heal your pain. You have such a beautiful little boy, so perfect. Take the time to drink in his perfect little features and create everlasting memories of him. You are doing so well and i thank you for taking the time to update us and show off your gorgeous son. Your in my thoughts everyday, take care and enjoy the snuggles xxxx


----------



## Sherri81

He really is gorgeous Kelzy. I am so sorry you are having to go through this. 
I will continue to pray for you and your family.

Eve, here is a link to the actual soap that works, although some generic brands work a little bit as well.

https://www.grandpabrands.com/catalog1280.html


----------



## Tor81

Kelz, thank you so much for sharing photos with us, Evan is adorable, such a cute baby, and if it weren't for the tubes etc you'd think he was a beautiful and healthy baby boy.

Enjoy your cuddle time together, he knows how much you love him.

xx


----------



## Britt11

ahh Kelzy he is so beautiful, brought tears to my eyes
I love his little button nose, he is perfect

come on Evan, please wake up now for mommy and daddy, praying for you


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:hugs: Kel, he is beautiful. You are in my thoughts hun 

Just a quick update from me...


At 1pm I had to go to hospital for reduced fetal movement (yet again!)

Basically my consultant put in my notes that if I come in again I had to have a growth scan which I had and he looks perfect!

He weighs approximatley 5lbs 6oz at the moment.

So this week they are going to monitor me daily for 30 mins on a CTG and have a scan at the end of the week to make sure everything is ok and then we are going to be speaking with the consultant about getting him out.

In my opinion I want him out at 37 weeks purely because I know there is less and less room in there and his movements will reduce anyway so I am concerned that I won't know when to worry if he does have an episode.

Also I don't think I have the mental capasity to deal with the reduced movement. It scares the crap out of me. So hopefully we can discuss getting him out at term.

Hope everyone is well

:flower:


----------



## mummySS

Kelz, what a gorgeous perfect little man. Thanks so much for the pictures. Sparky's right, create some lovely memories as these will last you a lifetime. :hugs:


----------



## gw76

Kelzy, thank you so much for taking the time to post the photos of your lovely wee man - so pleased that you have had the chance to cuddle him  hope you get many more chances 
You and yours are in my thoughts :hugs:
take care


----------



## Annamumof2

Omg kelz he is a stunner and he is a big fighter big hugs to. you and your family


----------



## Starry Night

Kelz, Evan is absolutely perfect. :hugs: I am so sorry you are going through all this. I'm still hoping for a miracle for all of you. Enjoy every cuddle. Thanks for sharing him with us.


AFM - doing OK. Having bouts of depression but I think it's hormone related as I can't pin down an outright source other than maybe a twinge of homesickness. I do love it out here though. So gorgeous and I've been making some good friends. Saw a bear for the first time. Kinda scary that we have them around. The ladies here want to throw me a shower so they keep asking what I have and what I need. I still worry about the baby lots. I feel like my body is a dangerous place for him and all the bumpy roads do make me concerned that it will reaggravate my abruption. Have an ultrasound on Monday and can't wait to see him again.


----------



## MrsWez

Sofie, I'm so glad you are getting Jake checked out for reduced movement. I can't imagine how scary that is.

Anna, I hope you are doing well. Flynn needs to stay put and grow a bit before leaving escaping. i hope you are resting and taking it easy. 

:hugs: Starry. It's great your making new friends even furry ones. I'm sure the ultrasound will put your mind at ease. It's hard not to worry.

AFM, I have been trying out my Baby K'tan, my cat wasn't so impressed. I guess I should try it with a baby next. 

https://www.babyktan.com/


----------



## Squeeker

I just got back from a 4-day weekend trip back home for a wedding and my baby shower, and am only now catching up on the pages and pages of updates... I know I don't post very much (hardly at all) but I do read every post.

Kelzy, I am so, so sorry to hear about baby Evan. Like the others, I naively assumed that babies born at this stage were perfectly capable... this news is just devastating. I can't imagine what you're going through, and though I'm not the praying type, I have every extremity crossed that a miracle will occur. I wasn't aware of the candle lighting, but I have to say that it was a beautiful gesture and I would have participated had I known. Stay strong...


----------



## curlew

morning

Kelly - hope you had a peaceful night last night and Evan has started to respond on his own.

Tor - sounds like you will have a lovely relaxing holiday.

Sophie - glad Jake seems okay and he is being well monitored.

Starry - sounds like you are settling in well and have some lovely neighbours. I hope your appointment goes well.

Mrs Wez- your cat must have been a bit preturbed being carried around lol. How about trying a teddy for practice?

Squeeker - hope you enjoyed your baby shower and the wedding.

AFM - had a really busy day at work yesterday. We got decanted to another building in another area as our building was being checked for safety as in the high winds on Monday tiles were flying off the roof. Then my manager gave me some work to do and although it hasn't to be completed until 9th June I finish work next Tuesday and yesterday was my last day this week. Stayed until 5:45pm to complete it and then somehow managed to lose the lot. I nearly cried. Anyway I decided I will go in for a couple of hours on Thursday and get it done, but I hadn't really factored that into my week this week - aaargh.

Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## Blue_bear

Kel....Evan is just beautiful. Thank you so much for taking the time to post the pictures for us all. xxxx

AFM - MW this afternoon, im hoping she might be able to help figure out what all the period pains and stuff ive been having are all about. Got lots of questions for her, so fingers crossed she can answer them!

Off to the petting farm with my neighbour and her little boy this morning though.....im such a big kid....am really excited!


----------



## Clareabell

BB -I have been having cramps/ period pains/ lower back ache for a llittle while now. Consultant said its just the baby droping down into the pelvis then popping back up etc which apparently they do right up until labour. My BH are really noticable now too. 

Its exciting though as it the body preparing for the big day!! So close now!!

Curlew - How annoying about work :( hope you get through it quickly on Thursday. 

Starry -- Sorry that you feel so down and hope you start to feel better soon. I go through down periods to then feel guilty for them as I have so much to be thankful for. Your little boy will be here before you know it and then you will be able to put all the worry and stress of the past 9 months behind you. :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

MrsWez said:


> Sofie, I'm so glad you are getting Jake checked out for reduced movement. I can't imagine how scary that is.
> 
> Anna, I hope you are doing well. Flynn needs to stay put and grow a bit before leaving escaping. i hope you are resting and taking it easy.
> 
> :hugs: Starry. It's great your making new friends even furry ones. I'm sure the ultrasound will put your mind at ease. It's hard not to worry.
> 
> AFM, I have been trying out my Baby K'tan, my cat wasn't so impressed. I guess I should try it with a baby next.
> 
> https://www.babyktan.com/

i'm doing alright at the moment hun just getting annoyed with the hospital i am close to and the hospital i am being looked after that is 45mins away... anyway Flynn is fine thank you and hopefully behaving himself and i'm not letting him escape yet as much as i would like too i want him to be cooked alittle longer

hope your doing alright too hun


----------



## freckles09

Kelz, thanks so much for taking the time out to post on here and update us. The pictures are lovely and Evan is truly beautiful! Enjoy your cuddle time with your precious son. 

Like others have said, am so sorry you're having to go through this :hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

Wez I love that you tried out your sling with your cat!! Soo funny!

Hope you're rash is getting better A!
How's yours doing now Sherri?

Thinking of you this morning K, hope you're getting lots of lovely cuddles with your special little man xxx


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone!

Kelz - hope you have had a morning cuddle with Evan.

Sherri - saw your post on fb, you are getting near now! You must be pleased to have kept him in this long, what a good baby!

Anna - hope you are feeling better

Wez - loving the cat sling! I was going to practice with mine using a lamb teddy bear, maybe we should all post photos of ourselves with something in our slings LOL!!

Curlew - as ever deep sympathies on the work front, so annoying

BB - i love petting zoo's - so can't wait to take the LO!

Hi Doods - hope you are having a nice morning :)

AFM - clearly I'm incapable of doing simple tasks like getting dressed because this morning I managed to kill my back just doing that! Not even sure how. In a lot of pain and can barely walk. I have my personal computer and my work computer on next to me as meant to be working at home today. What an idiot I am though! Hopefully it will ease up as the day goes on. Of course the LO is happily playing inside me which is the main thing. Just feel stupid that I could do this - and I'm not due to see my phyio for 2 weeks doh!!


----------



## Hann12

Sorry Clare missed you off that - hope the BH improve, I still don't think I've had them but sounds painful :hugs:


----------



## Clareabell

Thanks Hann, they are not painful for me its just like a pressure that starts at the top and moves downwards. I think i have only just started noticing them because the little lady is so big and when it happens i can make out her outline!! She has a big bum :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Anna had said she doesn't know when she'll be back with us as her parents are looking after her!! Bless her, I'm sure she just wants to chill out right now!! 

Hann I really empathise as I had bad SPD with Saraya and it makes you feel totally disabled!!!

Wez I can't believe you put your cat in the wrap!!! I have to say my wrap was invaluable especially as I was able to BF hands-free... even walking round the zoo with her in a cradle carry, boobie in mouth!

Doodle the rash is still driving me up the wall, the welts have been scratched and picked so much now they're freakin' huge lol The things we do for our children!!!

AFM - I'm gonna TRY and go into town and go to a health food shop or something to get some of that soap. Unfortunately Chris doesn't drive so all I can do is rely on him to hold me upright and shield me from passers by should I puke on the pavement!!!! I was talking to my friend who had HG and she said that her's got worse towards the end too - I thought I was going insane that I seemed to be getting sicker again... I'm wondering if it's his feet kicking my tummy?? Regardless, as I've said from the start I'd rather go overdue than under.... I'd go forever and a day for my baby to be okay....


Still thinking and praying for you Kelz & Evan. <3


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Clare I poke Atticus in the bum all the time because it sticks out so much!!!


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie said:


> LOL Clare I poke Atticus in the bum all the time because it sticks out so much!!!

I do that too - but then afterwards I always feel bad that I might be hurting him/her, hopefully it isn't though!

Eve - good luck getting into town, the sickness sounds awful! :hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

I hope your shopping trip goes OK Eve- hopefully they'll have what you're after!

I'm sorry to hear your back's bad Hann :hugs: my friend has back problems and it sounds sooo painful! Will your physio see you earlier?


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann they are majorly well protected... even if you have a fall or a car accident or something generally they aren't hurt by it - the issue is the placenta detaching with things like that. They're well cushioned in there!!! Sure they even tell you if you're having reduced FM one of the things to do is push them or try and move/stimulate them to get them to move in case they're asleep because at this point they have a sleep/wake cycle!

I was talking to DM last night and even said to her as horrific as the HG is I know it's worth it, I have so much admiration for you lot with SPD as I know how painful it is. DM said my HG is a catch 22 because I think it's saved me from the SPD this time as I've spent most of my pregnancy lying on the sofa rather than walking around. I think because I can lie still and shut my eyes and the HG eases a bit it makes it easier to live with than the SPD.


----------



## Hann12

I don't know about that - I hate puking!! I've now manoevered myself so I'm sat up on my donut cushion with several behind me. I can also walk a bit - well waddle like a duck! I'm having to laugh at myself though at the stupidity of it all. How you can wake up and be fine and 2 minutes later be in that much pain - was it getting dressed or the sneeze I did?!! I'll never know :)
As you say, the main thing is that the baby is fine. I can cope with the pain as I've had sciatica off and on for the past 12 years ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann I'm an emetophobe!!! I literally take a panic attack every time I puke!!! But having had panic attacks since I was 17 I'm much better at handling them now lol


----------



## melissasbump

Morning everyone 

Kelz, thinking of you all this morning :hugs:

Sherri, congrats on keeping that bun in the oven so long! :happydance:

Tor, hope you are enjoying your holiday! Im still jealous!

Starry ,good to hear from you but sorry to here you are suffering from depression. Try and stay positive, you are nearly at the finish line now. Seeing wild bears must be amazing.. if a little scarey...:wacko:

Wez, loving the image of your cat in a sling, i use ET myself...:winkwink:

Squeeker, hope you enjoyed your wedding and long weekend

Curlew, Bummer bout you work, i hate having to change my plans at the last minute, the job im in doesnt help sometimes! lol

B Bear, enjoy the petting farm, im so looking forward to re living my childhood again with my LO, Hope the midwife appointment goes well :thumbup:

Clare, ive been getting lower back pain quite a bit now and it all just feels so heavy down there too now, especially when i walk, ive definatly got a waddle going on now!
pp
Anna, glad all ok with baby Flynn, keep smiling :winkwink:

Freckles, good morning hope you are well, loving the baby outfit you posted on fb the other day!

Doodles, morining hope you are well too, hows Shelby doing?

Hann, Sorry that you have hurt your back, its crazy how even doing the simplest things these days cause so many problems! Can you get an earlier physio appointment?

Eve, hope you manage to get some of that soap to ease your itching!
Puking is just rancid, im so fed up of it, im still taking pukey meds. 

Well i think ive acheived more this moring than all week put together, got up, showered, had breakfast, did some washing, went to my chriopractor appointment, went to the post office to post a parcel, went to doctors to order a prescription, got home wallked the dog, then hung out the washing and now im pooped! It doesnt sound a lot to most of you probably but for me at the moment, its good going!
My chiropractor gave me some good exercises for my carpel tunnel so that was good. 
OH had a long long day at work yesterday and the same today, its weird being on my own in the evenings as im not used to it, hes working up town on the Obama visit but hes been so bored! lol Earning a little overtime though so thats a plus side. 

Not a lot planned for this afternoon luckily, gonna catch up on my sky plus stuff me thinks xx


----------



## Hann12

Mel - that sounds like a very productive morning, I am impressed!
I have managed to do a bit of work but my back is getting worse and worse, i'm actually shouting out in pain now! Its not good, I have a heat patch on it now and hopefully the inflammation will stop from that.
Got a phone meeting at 2pm, think I'll skip the 3pm and do the 4pm. Hopefully Greg will be home at 5ish to look after me!! Think I'll have to get him to cancel his meetings tomorrow morning and drive me to the hospital as I don't think i'll be able to drive. Ever so frustrating! 

On the upside as I can prop the computer up on the bump I have found a holiday villa to go to in costa del sol and just wondered, anyone who has taken a baby abroad before, do we need to take the pram and the car seat or will we be able to get a rental car with a car seat? May be an obvious question!


----------



## Doodlepants

Blimey Mel you've been busy! I hope the chiropractor was helpful with your carpel tunnel.

Shelby is looking much better atm- we have an appointment on the 1st so hopefully that'll go well.

AND my ebay thing sold!- the lady asked me if I'd end it early for £17 less than the buy it now price which I did which means I won't have to pay ebay fees (I hope lol!) yay!

Would be a perfect day except I was just finishing my sarnie and noticed mould on the bread :sick: (I checked it and it was in date- how manky!)- I doubt I ate much but stupidly googled it as I'm allergic to penicillin- full of scary info that's probably a load of crap, I'm not too worried- just grossed out lol! :dohh:


----------



## Doodlepants

Hann- re the car seat- how old will the baby be? If it's an infant carrier I'm not sure but I'd take my own. If they're older and in a bigger seat (9kg+) then the hire companies can provide them.
Most airlines will let you check the stroller as you board the plane, that's what we did with Holly :) Up to you though really- I'm not sure if you ca hire strollers but I might be wrong x


----------



## Hann12

Doodle thats good to know thanks - I am thinking car seat equivalent of the maxi cosi as the baby will be about 10 weeks old (going at the start of October). the stroller should be okay as I've seen easyjet accept them before, but I doubt I'll get away with the carseat and the stroller.....


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Doodle thats good to know thanks - I am thinking car seat equivalent of the maxi cosi as the baby will be about 10 weeks old (going at the start of October). the stroller should be okay as I've seen easyjet accept them before, but I doubt I'll get away with the carseat and the stroller.....

Wow your brave! xx


----------



## Blue_bear

We considered going abroad (with my parents for back up!) but have plumped to stay in this country now. Not sure about the car seat though....good question. I would think at that age you would probably be looking at taking your own one.


----------



## Doodlepants

The car seat will be fine- I think you take it on the plane with you since LO will be in it.
You've made me look at holidays now!


----------



## Hann12

Just had a look at a rental place and they do have baby seats to hire so it is possible.
I should add we are only doing this because we paid for flights to Ibiza for June this year then a week later found out about the baby so we didn't want to lose the money. I've got a villa for £450 for the week so its not going to be too expensive to do and apparently its better to do it when they are littler....


----------



## freckles09

Ohh all this talk of holidays makes me want to go on holibobs! We probably won't get away this year and next year we will prob just holiday in Cornwall or something. Want to go to Oz in 2013 to see my brother and other family so will be saving hard for that. That's if saving is still possible after having a baby LOL

Eve, i hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Wow Mel sounds like you've been busy this morning! Don't blame you for beeing pooped! Last night i did some ironing and loaded all the shopping away and was knackered! And thanks for the comment on the baby outfit, i keep having to go and look at it LOL. We haven't bought many outfits really, just body suits etc as want to get most of the clothes when we know a gender. 

Just realised i go on maternity leave a week today :thumbup:


----------



## Hann12

Freckles - what is it with brothers living in Oz?! Mine does and so does Mels! Mine is moving from Brisbane to Sydney in Sept and then a year later to Vancouver, which is at least closer for us to visit. I don't think he'll ever live in the UK again!


----------



## BlueViolet

Kelzy, beautiful photos! I hope Evan pulls through. 

Starry, glad you're making friends and enjoying your new place. Sorry to hear about the depression. I have meltdowns from time to time and can't figure out why sometimes. Hormones probably. 

SK, good luck with your appointments. Hope the fetal movement gets back on track. 

Anna, hope all is going well. 

Eve, hope Sherri's remedy will work for you too. 

Curlew, good luck with work. Hopefully, you're almost done so you can rest.

Doodle, glad you got your e-baby item sold. Let us know how Shelby does at her appointment. I'm rooting for her! I just took our dog to the vet to get all his shots and a heartworm test. He behaved so well. I was very proud of him. 

Mel, sounds like you've been very productive today. I'm impressed. Lately, I can barely make it to the end of the day. 

Hann, your trip next year sounds like fun. We would like to visit my family in Romania next spring. I didn't even think about the car seat and stroller for the plane. I hear that sometimes airlines damage your stroller if you check it. I'd be tempted to get a really cheap one for the trip. I guess we'll deal with it when the time comes; that's if we manage to save enough money by then. 

Sorry if I forgot anyone. I can't shake off the tiredness. It's a good thing I don't have a big to do list for today. I just need enough energy to get through my evening tutoring. Yesterday I barely made it. I forgot to eat beforehand and I was starving...ironically, some of the math word problems involved figuring out prices and such for tacos and other food items. :dohh:


----------



## freckles09

Hann12 said:


> Freckles - what is it with brothers living in Oz?! Mine does and so does Mels! Mine is moving from Brisbane to Sydney in Sept and then a year later to Vancouver, which is at least closer for us to visit. I don't think he'll ever live in the UK again!

Wow must be a popular place LOL! I've been a couple of times before and reckon me and hubby will move out there one day. How comes your bro is moving from Oz to Vancouver - is it for work or does he just like it there? 

Almost hometime now - am looking forward to getting home and relaxing and watching the apprentice!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann we went abroad when H was 18 months (never again, have stuck to uk since then!!!). We took a lightweight stroller with us which you can keep up til you get on the plane. Re car seats, might be worth talking to your agent or googling car rental companies in the area about hiring one, I am certain you can but obviously you need to make sure the company you're going to use will hire them!


----------



## MrsWez

Thinking of Kelly, Abbie and Evan. :(

My cat actually enjoyed it until I started walking. I love it though. After I let her escape I tried it with a Pooh bear. I'm so excited to try it with baby. 

Clare sorry about the BHs. One of the nurses at my Dr.'s office suggested drinking lots of water to keep hydrated. I don't know if it works or not but it's worth a try. 

Doodle, I'm glad Shelby is doing well. Poor pup. Hope the appointment goes well. 

Eve, I poke Jonathan's butt all the time!! It's in perfect poke position. What kind of wrap do you have? I love the idea of BFing him in the wrap. :thumbup:

Hann, I wish there was something they could do for your back pain. :hugs:

Sounds like you and DH are having productive days, Mel

As for the travel talk, We are going to Minneapolis, Minnesota when Jonathan is around 9 weeks old and the airline (Southwest) allows us to bring our travel system. I'm going to carry Jonathan in his sling though. (Car seat and stroller combo) Luckily we are staying with friends that have crib we can use and the airlines gives us 4 bags free. Even though I'm sure I'll want to pack my entire nursery. 

AFM, I've decided to go back to school and finish my Associates degree. It's going to cost me a pretty penny but I don't want to miss another opportunity because my degree is limbo. It's going to be hard but I want to set a good example for my son. And I want to be able to give him a better future.


----------



## DragonMummy

ARGH!!! Not happy! Just been to the loo, was wondering why it hurt more than normal, my piles have become outies!! NOOOOOOOOO!!!! I had piles (haemorrhoids) with H and all through this preg but not bad, they remained internal so I just had a bit of freakishly sore itching whenever I went to the loo. But now one of them has ventured out into the open. I am LIVID!!!! 

Oh well, I can add it to the huge list of things I am pissed off about today!!! :haha:


----------



## Sherri81

Morning everyone!

Was hoping to see an update from Kelzy. I hope Evan is regaining some movement etc once they've reduced the sedation. Still praying for him every night.

Yes, I am extremely happy to have kept the baby in this long. I would keep him in til full term if that was a possibility for me, but I think the Drs and OBs etc are getting nervous. He is putting alot of pressure on my heart, so I get winded very quickly, and my blood isn't circulating great. But as long as he gets here safely, then I will trust the Drs to do their best. As for the rash, it cleared up within 3 days of using that soap; the actual Grandpa's brand one. But I am still itchy. Not as bad as before, but they are sending me to get retested for Cholestasis, as they aren't sure whether I made the rash myself from just scratching too much. So I hope Eve does get some relief from my suggestions. Everyone said to stop scratching, and I couldn't, but I wish I did as I now have permanent scars on my upper arms. :roll:

For those with SPD, I don't know if I had it or not after Devon, but I did have bad hip problems after I delivered her. They said it was because my hips had to spread so quickly and without much of that hormone Relaxin, since her birth was so sudden. But anyways, I had bad hip problesm afterwards. I couldn't walk properly, and I could bend at the waist etc... When I walked, it felt like my hips were swaying and crunching at the same time. So I got something called Shrinx Hips, which is a belt that you tighten around your hips, only after birth though, and it is supposed to help you shed inches off your hips. I don't know if it did that for me, but it did help to make my hips feel more supported, and it stopped that swaying feeling etc. But once again, if you do this, you CAN'T do this until after you've had the baby. I know it doesn't help now, but maybe it will help for after the birth.

Wez, I can't believe you put your cat in your sling! Crazy woman, lol. I wonder how it would go over if I put my fat bulldog in there.... Probably not so good I'm guessing, lol.

Starry, didn't you have bears where you were living before? I thought there were bears everywhere in Canada, lol. Its not unusual for us to get bears and mountain lions, or cougars, in our front yard, lol. We get alot of deer too. I used to work at a casino and would come home at 2AM, and I'd pull up the driveway, get out of the truck, and Holy Shit, there would be about 10 deer, all within 3 feet of me. They liked sleeping under out Crab Apple tree. I was worried at first, but realized if I walked away confidently, then I didn't need to worry as they wouldn't do anything. But I definately wouldn't be so calm if it were a black bear instead of deer! I'm sorry you are feeling depressed. Moving when you are so far along must be hard; like your entire support system has been taken from you. I really hope that things work out better for you there though.

Anna, if you can read this at all, I hope you start feeling better soon. It sucks that you've spent so much time in and out of the hospital with this pregnancy. Same for Eve. Staying in hospital is really a rotton way to go through pregnancy. But I bet these little ones will be worth it.

Doodle, stay away from Google!! No good will come of googling at this point in time! My Dr read me the riot act about that yesterday. And I'm pretty sure it isn't just random bread mold that they get penicillen from, otherwise we could all stop paying for it from the pharmacy and just eat some moldy wonder Bread, lol. The concentration would be nowhere the same.

Curlew, I hope you get work sorted out.

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

And here is something I hope you can all help me with. Try to keep an open mind here, as I am not sure why this happened, or what to do about it... Maybe this belongs in the parenting forum, but I've never been there before, so I'm scared and thought I would ask everyone's opinion on here first.

So, Greg is 7 now, and he has been playing with this little girl across our back fence for probably the past 3 years now. She is 5, almost 6 I believe. They get along really well, and we get along with the parents as well. Usually, Greg just hops the fence into their backyard, and there has never been a problem. Well, the other day, Greg was sent home from there, and I didn't think anything of it... Just thought they were going to the store or something. But then, this weekend, the little girl kept telling him he couldn't come over, and she would go inside. I started thinking something was up. Well, Ian was mowing the grass last night, and the dad came over to talk to Ian. He said this whole thing happened days ago, but because of how 'tenuous' this pregnancy is for me, he didn't want to tell me and stress me out.

Turns out he caught Greg and his daughter under their deck the other day, and Greg had pulled down his pants and was playing with himself. He was really choked at first, but he didn't want to yell he said, cuz I was on the deck and he didn't want to upset me. So he just told Greg it was time to go home...

What the hell am I supposed to do now?!?!? I don't get it. We have told Greg all about private areas, and how his are his and he doesn't show them to people, and he isn't supposed to touch anyone in theirs. We've stopped him from running around the house naked years ago. When he turned 3 we told him he was getting too old for that. We get mad when he tries to barge into the bathroom when we're there.... Me and Ian haven't had sex since this baby was conceived, so its not like he's walked in on us doing anything... I don't know where this came from. And getting an answer out of him isn't happening. All he says is it just came into his head to do it. He says no one has done anything like this at school, and he hasn't done it either. Yes, I've kind of explained sex to him, but not in full details. Like I didn't tell him that his noodle goes into a girls pajay... He just wanted to know how babies are made, so I explained that one day he will get sperm, and that they will get to a girls egg and I explained conception after that. I didn't tell him which goes in which or where etc...


I am mortified right now, and I don't feel like we can even put Greg out into the yard if their daughter is outside. Do I make Greg apologize to the dad? Do they think we're horrible people now? Do we ever let the two of them play together again? I don't really know how to handle this. Ian said that the dad kind of chuckled at the end and said 'kids will be kids.' But I can't imagine he'd be okay with Greg now...


----------



## Sherri81

DragonMummy said:


> ARGH!!! Not happy! Just been to the loo, was wondering why it hurt more than normal, my piles have become outies!! NOOOOOOOOO!!!! I had piles (haemorrhoids) with H and all through this preg but not bad, they remained internal so I just had a bit of freakishly sore itching whenever I went to the loo. But now one of them has ventured out into the open. I am LIVID!!!!
> 
> Oh well, I can add it to the huge list of things I am pissed off about today!!! :haha:

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! I am officially grossed out for today! Lol.

Add that to the list of things I haven't gotten this pregnancy: baby hiccups, Braxton Hicks, and piles.


----------



## DragonMummy

I think he's a little boy who didn't know any better. I don't think there's any need for an apology from him, the last thing you want is for him to feel ashamed of what he's done. Kids are kids - they all experiment with their bits, especially boys and girls as theyre different. I remember when I was about 5 or 6 I had a dream that now would be construed as vaguely sexual but I didn't understand it at the time, I thought it was funny. Also I think little boys have large testosterone surges at certain ages so that may contribute.

i think the best thing is to have a gentle chat with him about what he was doing and why, explaining that curiosity is natural but about privacy etc. Then I would go and speak to her parents and clear the air. Say you've brought him up in a certain way and didn't expect that from him and you've had a chat with him etc etc. But you've nothing to be ashamed of, they all go through it at some stage or another. He just got caught! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Sherri81 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> ARGH!!! Not happy! Just been to the loo, was wondering why it hurt more than normal, my piles have become outies!! NOOOOOOOOO!!!! I had piles (haemorrhoids) with H and all through this preg but not bad, they remained internal so I just had a bit of freakishly sore itching whenever I went to the loo. But now one of them has ventured out into the open. I am LIVID!!!!
> 
> Oh well, I can add it to the huge list of things I am pissed off about today!!! :haha:
> 
> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! I am officially grossed out for today! Lol.
> 
> Add that to the list of things I haven't gotten this pregnancy: baby hiccups, Braxton Hicks, and piles.Click to expand...



Yes well I am only just adding it and I am further on than you ;)


----------



## Sherri81

I don't want Piles! :sad2:

I don't even know what they are really! All I know is they have blood in them, and someone once told me they are like little sacs, the size of grapes, that come out of your bum and just hang there!

Bad visual, bad visual!

Can I pick something out of my list of what I've not had? I think I should get to pick what I get next.... So I pick baby hiccups. There it's settled. I will not get piles or Bh. I will get hiccups.


----------



## DragonMummy

basically theyre just swollen blood vessels i think?


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel I'm still on the zofran too, they're talking about putting me on steroids because of last weeks hospital admission... I really don't want to do that [which I told them] I mean it's only another 8+ weeks to go

Haven't managed to get any of the soap stuff yet... will maybe ask my mummy to have a look for me!! LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

MrsWez said:


> Eve, I poke Jonathan's butt all the time!! It's in perfect poke position. What kind of wrap do you have? I love the idea of BFing him in the wrap. :thumbup:

I have a stretchy wrap from newborn and a woven which still does Saraya. The stretchy is great for when they're little as you can tie it on at the house and because it stretches just pop them into it when you get there whereas a woven has to be tied around them. There are lots of different carries you can do with them as well, I liked the cradle carry as Saraya would sleep and feed in the same position. The front cross carry is good too as you can just tilt them sideways a little to feed them!! I can find some videos online for you if you want to know more!



DragonMummy said:


> ARGH!!! Not happy! Just been to the loo, was wondering why it hurt more than normal, my piles have become outies!! NOOOOOOOOO!!!! I had piles (haemorrhoids) with H and all through this preg but not bad, they remained internal so I just had a bit of freakishly sore itching whenever I went to the loo. But now one of them has ventured out into the open. I am LIVID!!!!
> 
> Oh well, I can add it to the huge list of things I am pissed off about today!!! :haha:

Seriously... I have had external ones since I was like 16 [yay for anorexia! lol] then I got 2 more external when pregnant with Saraya and now I don't even think I have a bum anymore because there's that many. They aren't inflammed at all and aren't even itchy... they're just there!!



Sherri81 said:


> I don't want Piles! :sad2:
> 
> I don't even know what they are really! All I know is they have blood in them, and someone once told me they are like little sacs, the size of grapes, that come out of your bum and just hang there!
> 
> Bad visual, bad visual!
> 
> Can I pick something out of my list of what I've not had? I think I should get to pick what I get next.... So I pick baby hiccups. There it's settled. I will not get piles or Bh. I will get hiccups.

Sherri just to disturb you further, they're like thrombosed veins in your bum which can pop out... I even found a picture [this is NOT my bum!] for you!!! LOL I'll spoiler it so as not to offend your eyes completely!! LOL


Spoiler
https://turbohealthcare.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/hemroid-hemorrhoid-internal-external.jpg

Also I didn't manage to get to the health shop today, I made it to Primark and got some jeggings so I can now stop looking like a pikey as I've worn nothing but joggers for the last 2 months!! LOL


----------



## SugarBeth

Ugh, the heat is really getting to me. I'm trying to drink constantly because I keep getting dizzy and feeling nauseous. I also keep doing random freak outs about how hot it is and how I feel like I'm boiling in my skin. Yesterday I was fantasizing about drowning in ice! DH said he'll put the air conditioners in this weekend, but I'm still so hot right now! What's worse, it's supposed to only get hotter through the rest of the week, settling in the mid to high 90's, and i really hate having BH in the heat! I bought lots and lots of salad supplies for me to eat through the day, because yesterday it was so hot that I'd rather be hungry than bare turn on the oven or stove!

Anyone else having difficulty surviving in the heat?


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh rub it in SB!!! LOL It's freaking GALE FORCE WINDS AND RAINING BUCKETS here!!! It's SHIT weather... it's like it's still winter... roll on the summer :[


----------



## melissasbump

Hey Sherri, i dont really think im in a position to advise you about Greg, as i havent had children before, however DMs advice sounds really good, im sure its a phase all boys go through. Try not to worry too much.

DM, piles suck dont they, however im sticking to my vow from the other day that im gonna try not to moan about any of my symptoms, but i do have a bit of a sore botty at the mo too, i have a spray but it just makes me feel "wet" up there if you know what i mean!

Eve, ive become a Primani queen lately, its the only place i can justify buying anything for my ever expanding body.:wacko:

SB, You arent gonna get too much sympathy from us UK girls re the heat i dont think! We usually pay hundreds of pounds to go somewhere with sun! lol seriously its been warmish here and i do find i struggle even more with it but its nowhere near what you are experiancing, must be tough if you havent got air con going at the mo, bet you dont sleep very well either

Freckles, yay for the apprentice! I love it!:happydance:


Well ive just had a spag bol meal for one ( one that i made and previously frozen) There was loads of leftovers so i treated the dog to it and hes walking round with a bright orange moosh! Bad move! 
OH has just text to say they have been relieved from Obama, so at least hes on his way home, will probably take him hours though.
Just gotten a mandarin cheesecake out the freezer to defrost as got a bit of a craving for some, however it takes apparently 2 1/2 hours, cant wait that long, il have to eat it frozen!:wacko:


----------



## MrsWez

SB, I'm dying over here. It's so freaking hot! (91) I'm living in flip flops and shorts. I use on spray bottle that has a fan on it to cool off and lots of lemonade. Our AC has been running for 2 months now. It's the one thing about living in the south I hate. Humid heat. 

Thanks for the tips Eve, I'd love the video links if it's no too much trouble.


----------



## SugarBeth

Uk ladies - PLEASE take this heat! I don't want it! I love the rain, it's the only time i've been getting a break! Stormy skies are totally a welcomed sight here. It's way too early to have such a heat wave, it's only May!

Aw, Wez - I pity you. I'm sure down there it's much hotter! I'm currently in a sports bra, short shorts and flip flops with my hair in a bun with the fan blowing on high directly on me - and I'm still sweltering!


----------



## Aaisrie

Proctosydle [unsure of the spelling!] cream seems to be doing a good job on the piles btw, I got it on prescription from my Dr, it's not one you can use over the counter.


Wez
This is the upright carry I would use for Saraya which meant she was snuggled into me and I could just tilt her to the side to feed her upright. You can see that you tie the sling and then pop them in afterwards, sometimes people do this carry with the horizontal band under the cross but it really doesn't make a difference:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVTI2MZc34E

Now I used the exact same wrap style to carry in a cradle hold too, but instead of putting her legs down using each section of the cross to cradle her body like this... now this shows the lady just folding one side in half, if you fold both sides in half you can do a full pod and their legs fit in one fold and the head in the other fold... if that doesn't make sense I will put the wrap on and take pics for you of the way I do it LOL:

https://youtu.be/IgyY8T2oLBw


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and you can find loads of videos online just by searching, also you might want to check out the Natural Parenting section on here as there's lots of babywearers even with a thread showing people wearing their babies so you'll see different ways to wear the wrap. Bare in mind they shouldn't be worn on your back until they're older!!

THIS is the carry I was trying to find for you!! Now you can see the 3mo old Mika is quite high up, I would wear Saraya like that just when walking round so she can see and then if I wanted to feed her just slide her into more of a lying position but you can see how it's tied the same way only with the shoulder sections folded in half [I really hope what I'm saying is making sense LOL]:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa8ihvyLkoU


----------



## Jenni4

okay ladies.....i think i win the heat battle....the normal high right now is 39-40 (102-104) degrees...it doesn't cool down a whole lot at night and we have a pretty high humidity for the desert and no rain to cool us off. I come from central florida and that is a summer paradise compared to this!!! every time i walk out side my stomach gets pretty serious BH until I get back inside....I'll trade with any of you!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

I am in the piles camp too :( Got a prescriiption for something today.

Swab i had at the hospital also picked up thrush....goddamit. Thank god for free prescriptions thats all i can say! Am also getting through a large bottle of gaviscon a week!

Have got ridiculously strong BH's at the mo, whilst attempting to eat my dinner....not comfortable at all! MW said he was 3/5 engaged today! 

Sherri - I have read your post re Greg and im really sorry i have nothing to add. I have no real experience with kids and havent a clue what i would do in that situation. Sort of thing i would probably let hubby deal with! lol.


----------



## MrsWez

OMG Jenni!! :wacko: You Win hands down!!!!

Sherri I have no advice but I think DM has really good advice.


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL I would have my heating on if I had any oil!! LOL

Did those videos make sense Wez?


----------



## melissasbump

ARRGGGGGHH Hiccups in my foof! lol


----------



## SugarBeth

Jenni4 said:


> okay ladies.....i think i win the heat battle....the normal high right now is 39-40 (102-104) degrees...it doesn't cool down a whole lot at night and we have a pretty high humidity for the desert and no rain to cool us off. I come from central florida and that is a summer paradise compared to this!!! every time i walk out side my stomach gets pretty serious BH until I get back inside....I'll trade with any of you!!!

Poor Jenni! I can't imagine, must be terrible!

I think all pregnancies should come complete with a free personal pool...


----------



## DragonMummy

SB I can afford you a certain amount of sympathy. Harry was born on the hottest day of the hottest september on record and it was MISERY! We don't have AC either (just wouldn't be good value in this country with its pissy weather) but I did have a properly retro 70's-tastic ceiling fan so I would go and have a cool shower then lay on my bed, naked and massively preggo and let the ceiling fan dry me off! If the weather picks up again in the next few weeks I have "bought Harry" a paddling pool. But it's mine. Going to get me a comfy garden chair too so I can sit out there in a big hat with a cool drink with my feet dangling in the paddling pool....


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel I had it this morning! At least it wasn't accompanied by BH at the time!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

BB - re heartburn/reflux, mine is so bad I have just started on a prescription of Rantidine. i took my first one tonight and have just had dinner. So far so good..... Was spicy fajitas as well so was expecting throat a la flambe but so far nothing. Might be worth it as I know too many antacids causes kidney stones - bearing in mind we have everything else it would be just our luck....

And that arsehole picture is GRIM! :sick:


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> SB I can afford you a certain amount of sympathy. Harry was born on the hottest day of the hottest september on record and it was MISERY! We don't have AC either (just wouldn't be good value in this country with its pissy weather) but I did have a properly retro 70's-tastic ceiling fan so I would go and have a cool shower then lay on my bed, naked and massively preggo and let the ceiling fan dry me off! If the weather picks up again in the next few weeks I have "bought Harry" a paddling pool. But it's mine. Going to get me a comfy garden chair too so I can sit out there in a big hat with a cool drink with my feet dangling in the paddling pool....

That's partially what I had to do yesterday - to stop the fantasies about drowning in ice (or ice cream, popsicles and anything COLD, I didn't care!) I jumped in to a cold shower and when I got out, I decided not to dry off and wear minimal clothing and just sat in front of the fan. 

I have literally thought about buying a nice sized blow up pool for the back yard and just sitting in there throughout the day. I just know my silly dog would pop it within five minutes though, and I don't know how I'd drain the water without it going all over the neighbor's yards!


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> SB I can afford you a certain amount of sympathy. Harry was born on the hottest day of the hottest september on record and it was MISERY! We don't have AC either (just wouldn't be good value in this country with its pissy weather) but I did have a properly retro 70's-tastic ceiling fan so I would go and have a cool shower then lay on my bed, naked and massively preggo and let the ceiling fan dry me off! If the weather picks up again in the next few weeks I have "bought Harry" a paddling pool. But it's mine. Going to get me a comfy garden chair too so I can sit out there in a big hat with a cool drink with my feet dangling in the paddling pool....

I can SO IMAGINE you doing that!!! You could start training H to make you non-alco cocktails??


----------



## melissasbump

Is anyone watching the surgery live programme on channel 4? why would you want to tell everyone live on tv that you have a "severe case of genitil warts??"


----------



## melissasbump

oh god, now hes got his penis out to show us!!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh bloody hell!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel now I am!! LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

EUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH now I'm not gonna sleep tonight, thanks Mel hahahahaha


----------



## DragonMummy

Aaisrie said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> SB I can afford you a certain amount of sympathy. Harry was born on the hottest day of the hottest september on record and it was MISERY! We don't have AC either (just wouldn't be good value in this country with its pissy weather) but I did have a properly retro 70's-tastic ceiling fan so I would go and have a cool shower then lay on my bed, naked and massively preggo and let the ceiling fan dry me off! If the weather picks up again in the next few weeks I have "bought Harry" a paddling pool. But it's mine. Going to get me a comfy garden chair too so I can sit out there in a big hat with a cool drink with my feet dangling in the paddling pool....
> 
> I can SO IMAGINE you doing that!!! You could start training H to make you non-alco cocktails??Click to expand...

Start? :rofl:

His training is going well. He already does "flavours" for mummy, like going upstairs to get things for me and helping me up from the sofa. He also now knows how to put a load of washing on and how to dry towels in the tumble :D


----------



## Aaisrie

OMG that is so freakin' cute!! I have Saraya fetching things for me but it gets a bit frustrating when something is right in front of her and she's looking on the floor in front of her instead of on the table in front of her LOL I'm coming to live with you, your child is better trained than mine!! HAHA


----------



## melissasbump

Aaisrie said:


> EUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH now I'm not gonna sleep tonight, thanks Mel hahahahaha

pmsl!:rofl: WHYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

he's bigger and i'm meaner..... although he does that too when you point at something and he looks gormlessly round the room for an hour while i howl in despair....


----------



## Sherri81

I'm sorry Eve, I couldn't look at the pic. I am SO glad you put it on as a spoiler, lol. I really think it would have done me in.

Hmmmm, a weather debate! I think we might have the best of both worlds here. We are technically a month behind weather wise, and we still have a good snow pack up in the mountains yet to melt and run off. But right now, we are getting rain sometime during the night, so things cool down. And usually during the day, it gets up to 18 Celsius, but since most stuff is drying out, it's not an opressive heat. So yeah, I think we've got a good mix right now.

Thanks for the Greg advice DM. I realized I was kind of putting it out there since I think I'm the only one with a 7 yr old boy. I am letting hubby handle it for the most part. I think the mortification is dying down. Like my mom said, this is just a form of 'Dr.' and most kids end up playing that at some point...


----------



## Aaisrie

The close up pics the guy sent in of his warts!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

That weather sounds nice Sherri!!! 

Linds well I suppose he is a bit older... I can't complain too much when she helps me so much at 2!! LOL


----------



## melissasbump

If only it were pics! He actually got it out on camera to show us! Im traumatised!


----------



## Aaisrie

I saw that bit but it was pixelated, it was the extremely detailed pics he sent after he put it away LOL

Ooo now we're getting crusty nipples!!


----------



## Sherri81

Man, you guys are making me super itchy with talk of piles and genital warts! I am one of those visual people, so without trying, images just flood my head... Ewwww. My husband was watching some ER trauma show and this guy came in and his leg was covered in maggots. I just about hurled! Had to leave the room. And now even the word maggot grosses me out.... I'm surprised I haven't seen any episodes of this ER show where people have pulmonary embolisms... I would have thought one would have come on by now...


----------



## melissasbump

Yay cant wait for the adverts to end! lol


----------



## Blue_bear

Is there a limit to how many BH your supposed to have in a period of time. Or does it depend on strength etc? 

I am watching the Channel4 thing....why oh why would people do it! And that guy that just came on sounds clueless!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm so glad my collapsed arse has lightened the conversation.... :sick:


----------



## DragonMummy

No idea BB - maybe call 999? :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bear

getting closer to the camera!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

dragonmummy said:


> no idea bb - maybe call 999? :rofl:

pmsl!


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri it's a new show here where people skype in to the Dr with embarrassing problems.

BB you should time them for 1-2 hrs to see if they vary in time [you can use a contraction timer online] and if they don't get more intense or stronger then they're just BH


----------



## Aaisrie

Ahahahahahaha linds


----------



## melissasbump

DM you should phone up the channel 4 show and show them your piles!:rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

Very helpful, thanks so much Eve!! I don't feel like a complete idiot now. Now I have to learn about BFing. 

Could we please not discuss gross medical things?! :sick: I'm still not over blue waffles yet. :nope: Love you guys though!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel I won't even show my husband..... I am certainly not getting my ring out on national television. No siree!


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel I literally nearly wet myself thinking about Linds shoving her bum up to the TV!!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Eeew I haven't plucked up the courage to look at the arse pics yet! I'm still having nightmares about the blue waffle.... :sick:

I'm so glad I tuned into channel 4............barf!

On a lighter note- I'm loving the paddling pool with a nice cold drink idea!

I would have said the same as DM Sherri although it's hard to comment too much as I don't have a boy- when I was younger the boys were always whipping their winkies out for all to see! It sounds normal and I'd try not too worry too much, I'm sure your neighbours understand :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Her hair is... interesting!


----------



## melissasbump

what were blue waffles again???


----------



## Doodlepants

I looked! :sick:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh sweet JAYSUS!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Oooo back to the clinic!! Oh that guy who was on earlier with the mole on his collar bone... I have one there too!!

How cool is he with his headphones on LOL


----------



## Sherri81

Doodles, did little boys really show you their noodles? Man, the only one I saw when I was a kid, was my brother's, cuz we bathed together til I was 4.

Ahhh, blue waffles. That was a good one. I showed everybody!


----------



## melissasbump

PMSL PMSL PMSL :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Doodles!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Dont look ffs!!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Yep! Maybe I just went to a rough school :rofl: They were always showing everyone! I actually remember the teacher having a talk with the whole class as it was such an issue! We didn't think anything of it though- too young to know all the ins and outs of sex etc- it sounds innocent!

I'm so glad we've dragged the tone back to BWs!


----------



## MrsWez

Oh Doodle!! :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Nice moobs...


----------



## melissasbump

Aaisrie said:


> Nice moobs...

Even i could have told him to lose bloody weight!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Aaisrie said:


> Nice moobs...

:rofl: :holly:


----------



## Blue_bear

anyone watching the a & e thing next?


----------



## Aaisrie

Yup, I have it on pause atm though - I've watched it the last 2 weeks and it's actually very good!


----------



## melissasbump

B Bear yes just for a bit till OH comes home. Then THE APPRENTICE!!


----------



## Blue_bear

I like it too Eve :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Och poor wee boy


----------



## DragonMummy

I have hair colour on. Had to strip all the old stuff off first and the remover smells vile and made my hair all grey (surely its not ACTUALLY grey) so had to slap a new colour on asap


----------



## Doodlepants

I'm dying mine tomorrow- my roots are so bad atm they're half and half! mixed with some grey.......fetching!


----------



## Aaisrie

Why did you strip it first?? I normally just slap one on top of the other lol


----------



## Aaisrie

My roots are about 1.5" now LOL I needa redo it pronto!


----------



## Doodlepants

I used to slap mine over the top too- I think went to the hairdresser and she kindly pointed out that my hair was about 4 different colours....:rofl:

**Then went to the hairdresser! I'm so dense lately- I can't even blame the computer for that!


----------



## Aaisrie

Um Mine probably is actually 4 different colours!!! Because mine has both grown and faded it's now pink, yellow, orange and ROOTS! LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

I normally do and did this time but I go very dark in the winter and when i put a chestnut colour on the other week I ended up with ginger roots and black ends. Fetching....


----------



## Aaisrie

Nice!!! I've got a lagoon blue sitting here... I'm not sure what colour it will turn my hair though hahaha it'll be an experiment!!

OMG that girl "I think I'm perfect" wtf.....


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh come on, who doesn't love ginger roots?!


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve she's modest.. I KNOW I am :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods whats not to love?


although the whole fucking lot might go ginge now. At least I'll get lots of sleep as DH won't want to shag me. Surprised he still does....


----------



## Aaisrie

STOP!! I already had a mini-weeing incident this evening talking to Saraya on the phone I just changed my pants... please don't cause me to change them again!!!!

Talking of ginger makes me miss my orange hair!


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> Doods whats not to love?
> 
> 
> although the whole fucking lot might go ginge now. At least I'll get lots of sleep as DH won't want to shag me. Surprised he still does....

You should get braces- it's got me out of BJ's for months now :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

I like the pink.... reminds me of when i was at college. DH would shit frisbees if i went pink now. mahogany is extreme for him! not that my hair colour choice has anything to do with him but i could do without him huffing and moaning about it


----------



## Aaisrie

HAHAH Doods!!! I just don't do BJs because I don't like the taste of Chris specifically... one of my ex's tasted quite nice LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

I did have a brace but i was 11. Which was kind of enough to get me out of them.... At the moment the large quantities of acid i am producing orally is enough to get me out of that. I dont think the trouser snake wants it's eye burnt out....


----------



## Aaisrie

DM I just showed Chris the colour chart and asked him which ones he WOULDN'T object to LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve that is so true. Maybe a hygiene thing? Either that or theyre just like lollipops. Some taste nicer than others!


----------



## Doodlepants

Haha did you tell him that?!!

I read a good one on here the other day- someone said their partner needed lots of sex otherwise they got really bad ball ache! What a genius!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh yes i saw that. Er.... have a wank in the shower? Such rubbish. My DH can go for weeks without any and claims he doesn't have the odd hand shandy (lies, surely?)


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> Doods whats not to love?
> 
> 
> although the whole fucking lot might go ginge now. At least I'll get lots of sleep as DH won't want to shag me. Surprised he still does....

Linds surely you can just play dead?! PMSL :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

DM apparently it's a dietry thing! And I haven't exactly told him but having HG means I don't have to anyway!! LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

DM sometimes Chris doesn't... in fact we had sex last night and he didn't even cum, he just said it's not all about that it's about the sex and how enjoyable it is. He didn't the last couple of times either!


----------



## MrsWez

PMSL DM! I bet Aaron is doing something right now. I have no energy for sex anymore. But at least this way I don't deal with him. :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Hey ladies just heard from Hann, shes at the hospital they have put her on a monitor to check shes not in labour and she also fainted whilst in the waiting room. 
Big hugs Hann xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh jesus, me and DM were just wondering how she was doing too.

Big hugs Hann xx


----------



## DragonMummy

That'll teach me to put my phone on silent.... BIG LOVE HANN!!! xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Hann- hope you're OK and baby's staying put! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Wez - quite! I would rather he admits that he has the odd date with Mrs Palmer and her 5 lovely daughters than pretend he doesn't. I don't feel like I'm depriving him of anything - I have no ace to play!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL DM!!!

Hann hope you're okay!!!!! Keep that baby in there!! <3


----------



## DragonMummy

are ALL of our babies making escape bids?


----------



## Aaisrie

Atticus has the hiccups again so my snatch is hiccuping away here...


----------



## Clareabell

Hope your ok Hann! Sex? What's that? Yuck!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah Eve has the bouncing beaver tonight then :haha:

At least his head is right down!


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> Atticus has the hiccups again so my snatch is hiccuping away here...

Same here. 

I hope, Hannah and baby are okay. Seems like a few babies are trying to escape early. Come on babies STAY!! We need you to grow a bit more! 

Thinking about Evan again. :cry: It's so sad that we lost one baby in our group and are losing a second. Life is so unfair sometimes.


----------



## MrsWez

Claire, I don't remember either. I feel like a beached whale, very unsexy. 

DM, Aaron admits it but feels really bad. But he makes it up with foot and back rubs. Which IMO bets sex any day!! :thumbup:


----------



## mummySS

Hann - :hugs: hope you are ok


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL thanks for that DM... yes my snatch has a life of it's own!!!! Chris just admits if he has a wank... he knows I don't care... half the time he calls me over to the computer to show me some porn he's watching - we're very open!!! LOL


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> LOL thanks for that DM... yes my snatch has a life of it's own!!!! Chris just admits if he has a wank... he knows I don't care... half the time he calls me over to the computer to show me some porn he's watching - we're very open!!! LOL

We do too! I always critize the women on his so he doesn't let me watch anymore. :(


----------



## mummySS

Lol pmsl you girls are cracking me up tonight! Just logged on after about 5 hours of not checking and there were almost 10 pages of banter! 

Omg, Sherri, I TOTALLY wouldn't worry about Greg. Like Doods when I was a kid I had little boys showing me their willy all the time. A lot of little boys are obsessed with their willies! I agree with DM, i would just explain to the parents that you've had a chat with him and not make a huge deal out of it. 

I'm in the piles gang too! :happydance: (sarcastic happydance) They really erupted this evening, don't quite look like the arse you posted Eve - grim!


----------



## Clareabell

Eve same here with Duncan he makes no secret out of the fact he is partial to the occassional Tommy tank! I'm happy to get off the hook!! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Wez I do too only because he has a thing for big butts which I don't like but then he also drools over women walking down the street [I don't feel relationship jealousy!] which doesn't bother me!! He doesn't care - we have such different tastes!!!

SS poor you, a warm bath will help ease them... I hate when they get thrombosed although it's nowhere near as sore as those rectal spasms I had months ago!!

Clare I would never let him wank before we have sex though because he goes at it longer and harder and it fucking hurts!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I just asked Chris why guys keep it a secret and his 2 reasons were that [unlike me] most women are offended that they've been for a wank OR that they're afraid if they tell you they have that you then think your off the hook and don't need to have sex so by hiding it they're possibly keeping the option open of getting sex!


----------



## mummySS

Ooh yes i'm with you girls, i dont have a problem with it at all if paul wants to sort himself out, i'm such a lazy arse these days. Eve i've said this before but i'm STILL not understanding how you manage to have sex with HG... I really struggle these days, i feel too nauseous to bear having sex. [BJs are a DEF no-no, lol]. Do you just do it when the sickness wears off?


----------



## Aaisrie

SS well I've only had it about 4 or 5 times the whole pregnancy LOL it just so happens I had it last night but one thing I do is to go on top so I can control the speed etc so he can't just ram it home!!! I also tend to go really slow so there isn't a lot of movement and only get on when I'm literally ready to orgasm myself [let him do all the foreplay with hands/mouth] he knows there is no kissing and if I'm on top I can easily get off to puke in my bucket next to the bed! I still feel sick but the orgasm was nice!!! LOL


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> I just asked Chris why guys keep it a secret and his 2 reasons were that [unlike me] most women are offended that they've been for a wank OR that they're afraid if they tell you they have that you then think your off the hook and don't need to have sex so by hiding it they're possibly keeping the option open of getting sex!

Aaron said the EXACT SAME THING!!! I could care less. :shrug: Yours like Big booties, mine likes big boobies!


----------



## SugarBeth

Lol, I had no idea guys hid doing that! Dh "takes care of himself" about five times a day or so, usually right in front of me, and STILL wants to have sex morning and night. I couldn't care less that he does it, it just means less work for me while I'm feeling huge and the weather is too hot to even get close! 

I do enjoy nightly backrubs though, to me that's the new sex! lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Chris loves big boobs too!! He's taken great joy in my pregnancy [and my BF] boobies, he loves sucking them [is this getting TMI?! LOL] He doesn't like fake ones though, they have to look natural! Big ass, big boobs and he's happy!! LOL He doesn't like skinny AT ALL!!


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> Oh Chris loves big boobs too!! He's taken great joy in my pregnancy [and my BF] boobies, he loves sucking them [is this getting TMI?! LOL] He doesn't like fake ones though, they have to look natural! Big ass, big boobs and he's happy!! LOL He doesn't like skinny AT ALL!!

LOL!!! Mine won't touch mine out of fear of milk shooting at him! He does love the new puppies I've sprouted! He doesn't care if they are fake or not. Boobs are boobs. Mine are au natural! 44F at the moment. :haha:

SB, WOW! My DH doesn't have that kind of stamnia. One time and he's done.


----------



## mummySS

5 times a day SB! wow. I dont think mine has the energy either, lol. 

Wez - 44F, wowsers! Aaron is one lucky guy. Or maybe not if he's too scared to go near them, lol. 

Eve - lol i guess it's worth it for the orgasm at the end. 

Anyone that's itchy with pupps/OC/restless legs - i read that orgasms can help!


----------



## SugarBeth

Yeah, if anyone needs some extra stamina, I know where you can get some. I'm certainly not using it anymore! :haha: He's only 27 though, I guess that's around a "guy's prime" age. (If you can imagine, he was much worse before! Five is a nice low number in comparison.)


----------



## MrsWez

mummySS said:


> 5 times a day SB! wow. I dont think mine has the energy either, lol.
> 
> Wez - 44F, wowsers! Aaron is one lucky guy. Or maybe not if he's too scared to go near them, lol.
> 
> Eve - lol i guess it's worth it for the orgasm at the end.
> 
> Anyone that's itchy with pupps/OC/restless legs - i read that orgasms can help!

Oh Simmy, you always make me laugh!


----------



## mummySS

:haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez converted to UK size that's a 44F... I'm a 32F in US sizes [32G UK] and Chris said if you have big boobs can you come here please LOL He liked sucking them when I was BF as he liked it when the milk comes out!!! He's now making sex/horny noises LOL

SS I'm so not telling Chris that because the Dr thinks my tummy rash is pupps and he doesn't need encouragement for more sex!! LOL


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> Wez converted to UK size that's a 44F... I'm a 32F in US sizes [32G UK] and Chris said if you have big boobs can you come here please LOL He liked sucking them when I was BF as he liked it when the milk comes out!!! He's now making sex/horny noises LOL
> 
> SS I'm so not telling Chris that because the Dr thinks my tummy rash is pupps and he doesn't need encouragement for more sex!! LOL

:rofl: Is he paying for my plane ticket?!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL I would love to see what money he had for that.... in fact if he can afford a plane ticket he can send me to you and the heat!!! He said he'll pay for all 3 tickets - one for you and one each for the "ladies" LOL he's now wetting himself laughing at having said that... seriously I live with an imbecile!! 

And he's now flicked on his usual evening viewing of sexetera!


----------



## MrsWez

What a perv! LOL He sounds like my hubby!!! How old is Chris?


----------



## Aaisrie

He's 29 lol mentally.... maybe like 12?! hahahaha


----------



## amand_a

Wow, what interesting reading to wake up to this morning! You have all given me a few things to giggle about this morning.

I hope Hann is ok and her LO stays put a little longer, little trouble makers already I think

I know there are others I wanted to respond to but wanking, boobs, sex and piles have kind of distracted my train of thought.


----------



## MrsWez

Aaron is 33, who maybe acts 12 at best. He can be so smart sometimes and so stupid and preverted other times. Gotta love them though. It can be very amusing!! We debate real and fake ta-tas all the time


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Amanda... bad timing for logging on - now Chris wants to know if you have big boobs too!!! 

LOL Wez maybe the one plane ticket should just have me sending him to you to get rid of him!!!! LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

Chris is like that, he knows a LOT about history and Greeks, Romans... Egypt etc but has this little boy perverted side too... it's kinda endearing though!!


----------



## MrsWez

Are you wanting to trade Eve?


----------



## Aaisrie

HAHAHA No I'm just gonna send Chris to you and you can put up with them both!!! LOL


----------



## Sherri81

Just so you know ladies, they don't want it any less with age... :( Ian is 38, and if he could, he would have sex all day every day.

He doesn't tell me when he's getting happy with himself though. I don't know why he hides it. He knows he isn't getting any sex because the first word out of every Drs mouth is 'take it easy, no sex.' So its not that he thinks he will possibly get it later. But I mean... come on. When its 1:30AM and he's still downstairs on the computer, don't tell me your're on Facebook or Hotmail. You went down there 3 hours ago to check on that stuff FFS!

I would actually really appreciate it if he would just tell me he's done it/doing it. I mean, I know he watches porn (I do too, I'm not gonna lie), so I don't know what he's hiding. When he does admit to it, he says he's trying to find girls that look like me. Seriously hun, you aint gonna find a girl that looks like me... unless you go to desperatehousewives.com!! OMG, J/K!!

He has a thing for big boobs and big butts too. But he tries to tell me he doesn't like phony boobs (cuz I'm always on him about how if we ever win the lottery then I am getting implants and a lift), but at the same time, most of the porn I have seen him watching has women with big phony boobs! So I really don't believe that he only wants a girl with natural boobs. Right now I'm a 36 DD so I guess I'm not big enough for Chris then, huh Eve?? Lol. Thats okay, I don't think I'm allowed to fly anymore anyways.

As for Hann, I really hope she is okay and we get some updates soon. It surprises me that she would end up in the Labour ward.... she has been one of our most stable women on here. What is with these babies of ours though? I mean, right now, mine is rippling my tummy everywhere from moving so much, and I have a back ache with slight period cramping. Trying to decide if its a nothing or a something still.

And I guess there is no update from Kelz at all either huh?


----------



## MrsWez

I don't want them both but thanks anyway, Eve! 

Sherri, I was hoping for an update too. I hope she's getting lots of cuddles in. 

I bet you could find me on desperatehousewives.com too!!


----------



## mummySS

Morning Amanda! What a rude awakening you've had! :haha:

Wez, Paul's 33 too and not showing any signs of growing up. But I kinda love the immaturity... 

Sherri I don't mind porn either - I'm not someone that's offended by it that's for sure!

Thinking about Hann too - hope you're ok if you're reading hun. Stay in there baby M! :hugs:

And of course thinking about Kelz... I hope she's getting some more quality time with Evan today... 
Xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri - that so made me laugh!!!!! Chris said you can still send pictures even if you can't fly... seriously he's a dirty perv, but not in a sleazy way... he just thinks that he [and everyone in the world] thinks he's hilarious!! LOL bless him I used to watch porn but not really anymore - just don't take my vib from me hahahaha

Dammit Wez I thought I was gonna get rid of him there!! LOL


----------



## gw76

I have only done a quick scan of posts - there are a lot today - betweens posts about piles and posts about porn I'm not sure where to start! :rofl:

So, today has been an interesting day - it mush be something about being a Beach Bump...I ended up in hospital today. Everything is fine, but this morning I woke up and had lots of back ache and cramps to make it worse, I did have ANY fetal movement! I phoned the birthing unit and they said to head in...

So, got put on monitor - baby's heart beat was good and strong, but there wasn't any movement on the monitor either...they did an internal - cervix is 1cm dilated (completely normal with second baby)... Then was sent for ultrasound - baby was fine - she was moving around like crazy, but I COULDN'T feel a thing! She has repositioned herself so she is head down, her back is facing out and is pressed up against my placenta (which is in front), there is lots of fluid and she is measuring/estimating to weigh -get ready- 7lbs!!!!! (keep in mind I am 33 weeks and 2 days) WTF!!!! 

So, all these things combined is probably why I am not feeling the movements...I have to do a kick sheet - monitor movements - and I have to go back on Saturday for a stress test... Oh it's all fun and games! Also, the ultrasound tech wasn't able to get any breathing tracks - I don't know if it was because baby wasn't "breathing" or if because she couldn't get a good view...

They did an internal to check my cervix (most action I have had in ages :winkwink: )My cervix is long and there doesn't appear to be any signs that she is "escaping" any time soon...the cramps were/are BH...

So, I am going to have a cup of tea and head to bed - hope you are all well - thoughts and positive vibes go out to everyone who is having a tough time right now :hugs:

Sorry for the long post...


----------



## MrsWez

Glad all went well, gw! 

I'm glad we are all close enough to have posts about porn and OHs wanking!!


----------



## Hann12

Wow so you go to hospital for 5 hours and come back to about 12 pages of chat!

Baby is fine, I wasn't too concerned that she/he was in trouble, they thought it could be labour because of the back pain but after the fetal monitoring and a scan the baby was totally fine and wriggling around as happy as could be. Me on the other hand, I am not so good. They think I've slipped another disk but there is little that can be done (the fainting was a response to the pain). I'm seeing a midwife tomorrow then have to get a consultant follow up and got to see an anaethetist. But in essence its a grin and bear it story as they can't give me much to deal with the pain.
Main thing is the baby is fine, its only 7ish weeks to go so I'll just cope until then! I have some pain killers from them but don't want to get reliant on taking pain killers really.
Thank you for all of your lovely messages, so nice of you and much appreciated.

GW - sounds like you had a hell of a day too but glad you and baby are fine too.

I skim read lots of other random stuff but haven't taken it in - will have a catch up tomorrow :)


----------



## MrsWez

Hann12 said:


> Wow so you go to hospital for 5 hours and come back to about 12 pages of chat!
> 
> Baby is fine, I wasn't too concerned that she/he was in trouble, they thought it could be labour because of the back pain but after the fetal monitoring and a scan the baby was totally fine and wriggling around as happy as could be. Me on the other hand, I am not so good. They think I've slipped another disk but there is little that can be done (the fainting was a response to the pain). I'm seeing a midwife tomorrow then have to get a consultant follow up and got to see an anaethetist. But in essence its a grin and bear it story as they can't give me much to deal with the pain.
> Main thing is the baby is fine, its only 7ish weeks to go so I'll just cope until then! I have some pain killers from them but don't want to get reliant on taking pain killers really.
> Thank you for all of your lovely messages, so nice of you and much appreciated.
> 
> GW - sounds like you had a hell of a day too but glad you and baby are fine too.
> 
> I skim read lots of other random stuff but haven't taken it in - will have a catch up tomorrow :)

Glad you and baby are okay! Do they have plan for you after baby to help with your back pain? I know you don't want to take the pills but if they help I would consider taking one infrequently. Not all the time if you are worried about becoming reliant. :hugs: Very happy baby is okay and healthy


----------



## Hann12

Thanks wez, I didn't even get to thinking about a plan for after the baby was born but I should ask tomorrow! Good thinking! 
Bed time now, exhausted :)


----------



## Sherri81

GW and Hann, I'm glad you're both doing well and that it was all a false alarm. GW a 7 pound baby sounds incredible! And Hann, I think you should take the pain meds to help. But don't take the recommended dose if you don't feel comfortable.

As for me, I'm getting a bit nervous. This back pain is not going away and it has gotten a bit worse despite changing sitting positions and everything else. And I've been up today doing stuff around the house, so it's not just from sitting all the time. I don't know... I don't know if it's worth going to the hospital or not. I've never had contractions in the front, so I wouldn't know if I was having them now or not. No fluid leakage.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Well my dad's court case was yesterday and the company pleaded guilty under section 2 of the health and safety act and were fined 180k.

It made regional news and will be in newspapers today.

If anyone wants to watch the news report or read the article the links are below.

https://www.itv.com/granada/factory-crush-fine42065/

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england...ester-1354467


----------



## Annamumof2

Glad you and baby are doing alright Hannah and hope the pain doesnt get any worse for you big hugs

AFM - im on my phone atm but im doing alright i just feel sick again, im going in to town with mum and dad today then tomorrow I will be back home can't wait as i miss my laptop, my dads laptop sucks and so does the connection but will catch up soon.


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad you're OK gw! Must have been scary not being able to feel bubs!

Sorry to hear about your back Hann, glad your baby's staying put for a bit longer!

I hope your back gets better Sherri- did you call the hospital about it yet?
x


----------



## mummySS

Hann, GW and Anna - glad you're all doing ok and out of hospital with your scares. What a day for beach bumps. I guess we're all getting that bit closer and it's getting more real... Sorry to hear about your back Hann, I agree with others to take the painkillers if it is unbearable. What are you gonna do about work, I guess it's impossible for you to go in? X

Sof, so pleased that your dad's case is over. I hope you and your family can find some kind of closure now. :hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

Wow, even i missed a lot last night, about errrmmm mens doings etc! lol

GW, Sounds like you had a scarey day yesterday, glad all is well though!

Hann, glad baby is fine and not yet trying to make an escape for it! I didnt sleep very well last night thinking about you!

Anna, hope you have a good day and will be nice to be home tonight. 

Sherri, sorry to hear of your back pain hope you feel better soon.

Well i didnt sleep particularly well last night, lucky not got a lot on today just a friend popping round this afternoon for a cuppa, think im gonna be in my pjs for a while longer!

Has anyone ever had colonic hydrotherpy? ive just had an email though for a session for £29 instead of £70 which is mega bargin city! Ive had it once before and thought it was great, think im gonna buy the offer and book it for after the babys born to clear me out and kick start my healthy regime!


----------



## freckles09

Wow there was a LOT of posts to catch up on this morning! Am glad i ate before reading it all :haha:

Hann, sorry to hear you had a bad day yesterday but glad baby is ok and staying put for a bit longer. :hugs: to you though, it's not nice that you have to grin and bear the pain :nope: 

What's with the weather today, it's gone cold and windy again boo! I hope it's nice weather on Monday as we're all off out for the day for my mum's 60th.


----------



## Clareabell

Morning!

Hann and GW - Glad that everything turned out well with the babies in the end. Very scary though. Hope you are both taking it easy now. 

Anna - Hope you feel better too, good that you are being looked after by your mum and dad. 

Mel - Enjoy your day of mouching! Its my favourite activity at the mo. 

Freckles - The weather is pants here today today. Hopefully we will have a nice bank holiday weekend. 

AFM - Had to repeat the GTT and went back to the consultant today and the good news is that i can continue to eat MARS BARS for the remainder of my pregnancy :) 

I was scanned and monitired and got to see Niamh's labia (how lovely) the things people feel the need to point out to you. The consultant is not overly worried about her size and the decision has now been made that I can birth naturally and dont need to be induced early and dont have to have a c sec!! 

Im so excited about this and am off now to order my tens machine!! Only 5 weeks to go!!! I am having a realitiy check . . . . I AM GOING TO BE A MUMMY :)


----------



## mummySS

Woop woop Claire! That's terrific news re the birth and of course the mars bars! 

Mel - I've always been tempted to have a colonic but no idea whatstate my body's going to be in after birth so may leave it for a while :) I hear great things from people who've done it though!

Right, I'd better get my lazy arse out of bed and get on with my working day. Had a really busy few days out and about at meetings (schlepping all over London on the smelly hot tube). Had to walk out of one of the meetings to scoff a croissant as I felt sick. So basically I think I deserved to stay in bed this morning!


----------



## melissasbump

mummySS said:


> Woop woop Claire! That's terrific news re the birth and of course the mars bars!
> 
> Mel - I've always been tempted to have a colonic but no idea whatstate my body's going to be in after birth so may leave it for a while :) I hear great things from people who've done it though!
> 
> Right, I'd better get my lazy arse out of bed and get on with my working day. Had a really busy few days out and about at meetings (schlepping all over London on the smelly hot tube). Had to walk out of one of the meetings to scoff a croissant as I felt sick. So basically I think I deserved to stay in bed this morning!

The voucher is valid till November so i got a few months for my body to recover from :baby: xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann12 said:


> Thanks wez, I didn't even get to thinking about a plan for after the baby was born but I should ask tomorrow! Good thinking!
> Bed time now, exhausted :)

Glad baby is okay and that you're home safe. If you are discussing pain relief after birth make sure you tell them if you are planning to BF as tablets come through breast milk so you still need to be careful!



Annamumof2 said:


> Glad you and baby are doing alright Hannah and hope the pain doesnt get any worse for you big hugs
> 
> AFM - im on my phone atm but im doing alright i just feel sick again, im going in to town with mum and dad today then tomorrow I will be back home can't wait as i miss my laptop, my dads laptop sucks and so does the connection but will catch up soon.

Glad you're back with us!



melissasbump said:


> Wow, even i missed a lot last night, about errrmmm mens doings etc! lol
> 
> GW, Sounds like you had a scarey day yesterday, glad all is well though!
> 
> Hann, glad baby is fine and not yet trying to make an escape for it! I didnt sleep very well last night thinking about you!
> 
> Anna, hope you have a good day and will be nice to be home tonight.
> 
> Sherri, sorry to hear of your back pain hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Well i didnt sleep particularly well last night, lucky not got a lot on today just a friend popping round this afternoon for a cuppa, think im gonna be in my pjs for a while longer!
> 
> Has anyone ever had colonic hydrotherpy? ive just had an email though for a session for £29 instead of £70 which is mega bargin city! Ive had it once before and thought it was great, think im gonna buy the offer and book it for after the babys born to clear me out and kick start my healthy regime!

I don't think you'll need anything to clear you out - that's what labour does LOL 



Clareabell said:


> Morning!
> 
> Hann and GW - Glad that everything turned out well with the babies in the end. Very scary though. Hope you are both taking it easy now.
> 
> Anna - Hope you feel better too, good that you are being looked after by your mum and dad.
> 
> Mel - Enjoy your day of mouching! Its my favourite activity at the mo.
> 
> Freckles - The weather is pants here today today. Hopefully we will have a nice bank holiday weekend.
> 
> AFM - Had to repeat the GTT and went back to the consultant today and the good news is that i can continue to eat MARS BARS for the remainder of my pregnancy :)
> 
> I was scanned and monitired and got to see Niamh's labia (how lovely) the things people feel the need to point out to you. The consultant is not overly worried about her size and the decision has now been made that I can birth naturally and dont need to be induced early and dont have to have a c sec!!
> 
> Im so excited about this and am off now to order my tens machine!! Only 5 weeks to go!!! I am having a realitiy check . . . . I AM GOING TO BE A MUMMY :)

Yay for mars bars!! lol


----------



## mummySS

All - I have some more NCT info re: birth plans, will email it on to the people that sent me their email addresses. Mel - i think you wanted me to forward on the NCT stuff but i dont think i had your address, let me know if you still want it. xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Sher - do they even MAKE porn without huge inflatable baps?? I can't bear it. I don't know whether it's cos I'm a girl but I can't think of anything less attractive than big, round stretched lils and completely bald lady areas, and chisel jawed six packed men with immense willies. I'd rather everyone looked a bit more natural tbh. Although DH isn't into porn (no porn, no wanking - what does he DO when I'm on night shifts??)

Hann - glad you're ok (ish) but I agree with Wez, do take the tablets when you need them. I have cocodamol for my spd, which can make me as sick as a dog. But if I am having a bad day with it I will take it at bedtime so that I can at least sleep. Am no use to anyone if I'm crippled AND knackered. 

GW - glad you're ok also. What a scare! Little buggers aren't they? 

Sher - I know I pm'd you on fb but will repeat on here, both me and Blue Bear have been getting a lot of lower back pain, period cramps etc. I think it's just our bodes starting to buckle under the strain. When I went into labour the cramps were very definate contractions and I had no discernable "signs" leading up to labour such as back pain or movements other than that I wasn't sleeping and was really restless, pottering round the house nesting at 3am.... 

As for Kel, I dropped her a text yesterday morning but I think everyone will agree that her time is better spent elsewhere at the moment so I am leaving her be. Kel, if you see this, nobody has forgotten you. I don't think we could. Just giving you a bit of room to love that beautiful baby of yours all you can. We will all be here waiting for you if you want to come back to us, although if its to hard for you then we will be around, thinking of you. 

TBH I wasn't surprised that the conversational tone plummetted yesterday (and not just cos I was involved). I think everyone has been so wrapped up in worry that it was good for us all to have a release and be a bit silly.


----------



## DragonMummy

Simmy - I have my birth plan. Go to hospital, get cut open. Done. :rofl:

Can you sense the edge of vexation and bitterness? GOD I want to smack that stupid doctor for giving me false hope.


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL My birth plan is - give birth. LOL


----------



## fifi-folle

D'oh! Missed out on all the blethers last night. Love my yoga class but whereas you guys are all saying your DHs still want sex all the time, they are all saying their DHs aren't interested, made me feel really like the odd one out!!! We average once/twice per week. And I know he sees to himself too. Although I have a man who hides it, he says it's so I don't feel guilty for not shagging him every day- like at the moment I would feel guilty about it!?!?! Too bloody tired most of the time!

Hann - sorry to hear you've had another slipped disc but thank goodness bubs is staying put!




melissasbump said:


> Has anyone ever had colonic hydrotherpy? ive just had an email though for a session for £29 instead of £70 which is mega bargin city! Ive had it once before and thought it was great, think im gonna buy the offer and book it for after the babys born to clear me out and kick start my healthy regime!

I went for colonics when I had gut problems a few years back, it turned out I had thrush in my bowel, a course of colonics and diet sorted me right out! I lost 3 stone and felt fantastic. Am planning on following the diet again after baby (if I can get enough calories to BF successfully, otherwise it will wait til baby's weaned). £29 is a great price as long as it's a reputable place. 

There were several other people I meant to reply to but totally distracted by the piles and porn talk! Two words I never thought I would use in the same sentence:haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

Although I am putting on there in *BIG BOLD LETTERS* that nobody is to hold or see my baby til I have. If I have to have another general I am not having my entire poxy family meeting my child before I have even woken up!


----------



## melissasbump

mummySS said:


> All - I have some more NCT info re: birth plans, will email it on to the people that sent me their email addresses. Mel - i think you wanted me to forward on the NCT stuff but i dont think i had your address, let me know if you still want it. xx

ooops yeah sorry i forgot, will PM you now, thanks hun. 

I did already do a birth plan via the NHS website at DMs suggestion, but always welcome extra info and can always adjust it, mine hasnt got much on it anyway just mainly "if i feel i need something then il bloody well ask for it!):wacko:


----------



## Blue_bear

DM i think thats pretty much the only thing i feel strongly about too. I have told J and my parents this so they know what the deal is. 

I agree with you all that Kel and Evan are still in our thoughts xx

Sherri - Like DM said, we have both been having cramps and back ache etc. They have tried fobbing us both off with various excuses/reasons like spd, BH and even thrush! LOL. I think it is just everything gearing up for birth though, ive noticed a difference th more engaged he's getting but i sympathise as i still worry its something thats going undetected and its not the most comfortable. 

Hann and GW - Glad to hear your both ok, and babies are staying put! GW - 7lbs of baby, wowsers! Hann - hope you can find some sort of relief for your back. 

Sorry to all i have missed out, not feeling myself this morning at all.


----------



## DragonMummy

Thats about all you need Mel. Mine was sooo specific when I had H and it bore absolutely no resemblance to real life! Just stick down what you really don't want and what you're open to and thats about enough I think.


----------



## DragonMummy

BB I just LOVE the thrush excuse! Brilliant. Period pains? Must be thrush. Over an hour of unexplained contractions? Ohhh that'll be SPD! Waters leaking? Nah you pissed yourself..... FUCKING TAKE US SERIOUSLY!!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

DM you kinda can't really blame them when they probably have people going in there with NOTHING WRONG and they probably get people coming in making excuses for stuff just to get a scan or try and get induced early or something!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh sweet Jesus I am going to pee my pants... :rofl: 

Got some div being all judgemental on my FB status about me dying my hair while pregnant. I think I have been very controlled thus far but she'd better wind her neck in!!!


----------



## Clareabell

:rofl: Linds, some people are such dicks!! I think you were very contained. You baby DAMAGER :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

argh the reply has just REALLY annoyed me.....


----------



## Aaisrie

I couldn't help but throw my 2p in there!


----------



## Doodlepants

I did too, I couldn't help myself sorry!


----------



## melissasbump

Ok whats the deal with this Sophie the giraffe, do i need one?


----------



## Doodlepants

Woohoo Clare on the not needing an induction!
and...WOOHOOOO for still being allowed mars bars!


----------



## Doodlepants

What a Sophie the giraffe? Am off to google.....


----------



## Aaisrie

It's a teething thing Doods, everyone seems to be raving about them


----------



## DragonMummy

hahaha nice one! the pic of you with flourescent pink hair i think only adds to the effect! I wouldn't mind but I have never once passed comment on her weekend hobby of game shooting, which she takes her daughter to, (to each his own after all) so for her to get on her fucking high horse because I have coloured my hair is a bit annoying.....


----------



## Doodlepants

Well I don't know if you need one but you DO need to go on the kiddicare website and watch the demo done by the adolescent boy....:rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL I thought the same thing DM!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Harry has thus far managed nearly 5 years without a Sophie giraffe and has suffered no apparent psychological ill effects. Personally I resent paying that much for what is essentially a bloody dog toy.


----------



## melissasbump

god im a slob... still in my PJs...


----------



## DragonMummy

still in my pj's,back in bed, eating cake.....

OK any of you with heartburn, I URGE you to go to your docs and get Ranitidine. OMG. Took one yesterday before dinner and apart from some gross bubbly burps I had NO acid. I took my first antacid an hour ago cos I forgot to take my morning tablet and couldn't be arsed to walk downstairs. Have just taken next tablet and that has enabled me to have a fulfilling lunch of wotsits and cupcakes without fear of reprisal. OMG..... Bear in mind i was taking a LOT of antacids and in the evenings they were doing fek all so this is a BIG deal for me!


----------



## DragonMummy

Holy shit, how am I 35 weeks?


----------



## melissasbump

Is that on perscription only?


----------



## Annamumof2

DM - I don't see how dying your haircan be a problem... i used to do it while carrying jay and skye so ignore whoever it was saying crap lol
And OMG we only got 4ish weeks left cant believe we have got this far... 

I've read a few posts and my phone is slow but I hope your all well and I hope kel is doing alright I keep checking to see the posts but because of no laptop i cant reply well :-( 

Big hugs to all


----------



## mummySS

Jeez congrats on 35 weeks! that is just SO FAR ALONG. In 2 weeks you'll be 'full term'!

I think i'm inheriting Sophie la giraffe from the twins (niece & nephew). Agree it's overpriced but it's kinda cute :)

Lol DM I saw that comment on your FB and KNEW it would wind you up. Frankly quite irritating! It's the tone as well... Meh. 

Re: birth plans, i'm not planning to be too controlling either. I'm not actually fussed about much as long as bubs is out safely - my main priority is to get as much pain relief as possible :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Gah.... want to do ebay shopping but can't cos my paypal account is otherwise engaged.... Buggeration.....

On the subject of which (Kelly has now been informed of the collection so I don't have to be cloak and dagger) we now have over £120.00 in the collection for little Evan's unit which is spectacular. THANK YOU so much to those who have contributed so far. I will not be finishing it off until next SUNDAY so thats another 10 days for those of you who wish to send in a donation but have not yet had a chance/not yet been paid. Everything is appreciated as I know that a lot of you don't have much cash at the moment (apparently some of you are expecting?) but every penny counts so even if you just send a couple of quid it will be received with huge thanks.

Paypal address again is [email protected] 

Big love to y'all and thank you again for trusting me with your hard earned cash. I was rather worried at one point that I sounded like one of those overseas soldier scams.... :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

melissasbump said:


> Is that on perscription only?



Yeah I have had it kicking around for months as it was prescribed for me when I had chest pains and the GP said it was heartburn (FFS!!!!) so they got chucked into a drawer in disdain. I have just enough to last me the rest of my pregnancy. It's completely preggo safe as well, I was reliably informed.


----------



## curlew

Hi all

well you were all a bunch of chatterboxes last night! I agree with DM I think we are all so worried about Kelly and Evan that it's good to have some nonsensical banter sometimes to have a laugh.

GW, Hann and Anna - glad you are all okay and back home.

Claire - good news that you are able to have the natural birth you want and they are not worried about your little one being big.

SB, and Wez - glad we are not getting the heat you are. I have enough problems with swollen limbs without the heat adding to it, although in saying that its a bit to baltic here at the moment.

Dm - can't believe someone is being mean about you dying your hair.

Sophie - glad your dad's case has been sorted now.

AFM - went into work today and did a few extra hours so my last day is now finalised as next tuesday, then a months annual leave before my maternity starts on 3rd July. Can't wait. Am starting to make a list of the things I want/need to do whilst I am off.

Like DM my birth plan is: go into hospital, scheduled C section, have baby, get out of hospital:haha:. Have my consultant appointment on Wednesday so will get a date then.


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh M&P doing at least 10% off everything this weekend. Just as the time rolls around for me to buy a car seat..... :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Is that on perscription only?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have had it kicking around for months as it was prescribed for me when I had chest pains and the GP said it was heartburn (FFS!!!!) so they got chucked into a drawer in disdain. I have just enough to last me the rest of my pregnancy. It's completely preggo safe as well, I was reliably informed.Click to expand...

Just been googling it, Its the same as Zantac which i believe you can get over the counter? Sick of going to the doctors so may send OH down the pharmacy...

BTW i still want to see your warrant card...


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh good luck at consultants C! Only 4 weeks til my pre-op! Holy crap balls!


----------



## DragonMummy

melissasbump said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Is that on perscription only?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have had it kicking around for months as it was prescribed for me when I had chest pains and the GP said it was heartburn (FFS!!!!) so they got chucked into a drawer in disdain. I have just enough to last me the rest of my pregnancy. It's completely preggo safe as well, I was reliably informed.Click to expand...
> 
> Just been googling it, Its the same as Zantac which i believe you can get over the counter? Sick of going to the doctors so may send OH down the pharmacy...
> 
> BTW i still want to see your warrant card...Click to expand...

Pros and cons to both. GP's hand it over for free ;)

And re the warrant card, you don't! The pic is awful, I look FURIOUS! When she was taking the pic she said oh its ok you can smile so I smiled and looked delightful, then she said "are you ready" and I said yes and she took the wretched picture when I was replying so I look really pissed off! I thought I would get a new one when I got married as i am wearing the old skool uniform, but PSD "helpfully" just knocked out a copy of my old one :rofl:


----------



## palmergal

hey has anyone packed their hospital bag yet? even tho ive aleady had 2 kids i stll stumped on what to pack!


----------



## melissasbump

actually, think its prescription only... however you can still buy it online! doh!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh M&P have been MEAN. All of their car seats have the 10% off, but 2 of the colour choices have got 30% off. So that means I am now paying an extra £35 just to get the colour I want.... But I don't like either of the colour choices on offer. MEANIES!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

PG mine is more or less done. I just need to stick in my clothes. I am living in jammies right now so would struggle with 2 pairs packed away!

Edit - keep a bit of paper by the bag with 2 columns. One for stuff you have already packed, one for stuff you need to put in. Keep it up to date and you shouldn't forget anything or do what I was doing before and taking everything back out and repacking it 3 times a bloody week....


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Gah.... want to do ebay shopping but can't cos my paypal account is otherwise engaged.... Buggeration.....
> 
> On the subject of which (Kelly has now been informed of the collection so I don't have to be cloak and dagger) we now have over £120.00 in the collection for little Evan's unit which is spectacular. THANK YOU so much to those who have contributed so far. I will not be finishing it off until next SUNDAY so thats another 10 days for those of you who wish to send in a donation but have not yet had a chance/not yet been paid. Everything is appreciated as I know that a lot of you don't have much cash at the moment (apparently some of you are expecting?) but every penny counts so even if you just send a couple of quid it will be received with huge thanks.
> 
> Paypal address again is [email protected]
> 
> Big love to y'all and thank you again for trusting me with your hard earned cash. I was rather worried at one point that I sounded like one of those overseas soldier scams.... :rofl:

Andy gets paid tomorrow so I will try to get him to send some money over soon


----------



## DragonMummy

Lovely job, thank you sweetie. xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Oh for birth plan mine is simple go in on 22nd June around 5pm get checked over then have gel... and try to go with no pain relief but im a wimp so will have gas and air on stand By

Oh and for hossie bags I THINK I have things sorted I still keep asking my mum about it and I have a lisr which I still forget. to look at lol


----------



## DragonMummy

Boots have rather marvellous miniatures range which are 5 for the price of 4 - fabby for hospital bag. Thats shower gel, deodorant, shampoo, conditioner and toothpaste or mouthwash sorted! x


----------



## palmergal

i have no idea what to pack. every website on internet says hundreds of different things. both previous times i have been majorly unprepared. 
anna- on 22nd june - u being induced?


----------



## DragonMummy

Want me to run through my list Palmer?


----------



## Annamumof2

palmergal said:


> i have no idea what to pack. every website on internet says hundreds of different things. both previous times i have been majorly unprepared.
> anna- on 22nd june - u being induced?

Yep they are stopping my fragmin on 21st i think and tak it 24hrs to get my bloods vack to normal then start me off and then once I've had Flynn they will see how much i bleed after and then put me. back on

DM - I did that for Flynn but for me I've had to go buy a smallish bottle of shampoo as I have the hurbel essence one... (crap spelling)


----------



## palmergal

yes if you could DM. I would be very grateful.


----------



## palmergal

anna- have you had clots before then? 
i had a suspected clot in last pregnancy and am on clexane njections with this one just incase. Im still wondering what they gonna do with me.


----------



## Annamumof2

palmergal said:


> anna- have you had clots before then?
> i had a suspected clot in last pregnancy and am on clexane njections with this one just incase. Im still wondering what they gonna do with me.

Ive got clots on my lungs that ive had for 3yrs now i believe, I've been told i will be on treatment for life but now there saying once ive had Flynn they can try to find out what caused. Them.


----------



## DragonMummy

ok - bear in mind i am having a csec so am packing for a few nights. Might stick a lit on the front page later actually, might be helpful?

Toothpaste
Toothbrush
lip balm
Razor (cannot bear hairy pits! I will also be packing tweezers as due to pcos I am prone to growing a nice bushy beard which will not do for visitors)
face wipes
moisturiser
hairbrush
hairbands
deodorant
body spray
shower gel
cotton buds (thats just me, I have eczema in my middle ear and the itching drives me bats)
mascara
breast pads x 12
lansinoh cream for me nips
pyjamas x 2
slippers (just bought a little pair of fold up ones in debenhams sale - £4)
knickers x 5 - get huge over the tummy cotton ones whatever your birth plan as tummy will be hideous and best covered up completely! Don't even entertain disposable ones, whole new levels of discomfort.... pack of 5 giant pants is only a fiver from M&S.
sanitary pads (i just got night time ones with wings)
nursing bras x 2 
light cardi
going home clothes - I have opted for a pair of leggings with a longline slightly baggy top. COMFY.....
a pillow (they give you one. no good at all)

For Baby:

Nappies x 12
baby wipes
sudocrem
babygrows x 3
vests x 3
hats x 2
cardi x 1
scratch mitts x 2 pairs
blanket (they will give you one but is nice for them to have their own one)
swaddle (not necessary, just wanted to pack one)
going home outfit
jacket
dummies
nappy sacks

camera
small bottles water (hosp water is GIPPING)

Also going to order spare chargers for my phone and camera and keep them in there too.


Have i forgotten anything?


----------



## palmergal

cheers dm. I have been induced in both my last 2 and always had to stay a few days. hoping i wont have to this time. but not counting my chickens as i tend to have tiny babys. Got 2 growth scans and my consultant appointment to come. where we find out whats gonna go on unfortunatly the final consultant app is on my daughters 3rd birthday so hoping they dont decide to send me to my maternity hospital that day . 
want everything to be prepared


----------



## sar35

i found straws a god send


----------



## Sherri81

It's 7:30am, so you're not gonna get much out of me as I can barely see for all the sleep in my eyes...

For North Americans, DMs ranitadine is over the counter Zantac. So you don't need a prescription to buy, and if you're like me, you have to pay for prescriptions anyways, so there's no need to go to the Dr at all.

Sophie the Girraffe... Wow, my 57 yr old mom knew enough to buy me one! I thought 22 bucks for a dog toy was a bit much! It seriously looks, feels, and smells like a dog toy, and there's even a squeeker inside. But she said everyone swears by them!

I agree DM, Kelzy's time is much better spent elsewhere. Selfishly, I DO want to know what's happening and to see if he is coming around, but I keep reminding myself she needs to be with Evan.

The back ache 'appears' to have backed off this morning. I guess I get worried as this is how things started going bad with Devon. And their reason for my back ache with her, (and it's so much better than yeast, lol), she was resting on my right ureter, squeezing it shut perioically and causing kidney contractions... So that's why I was humming and hawing about going in last night, cuz honestly, it's NOT my kidney! I don't need to hear that again. But we'll see how it goes today.

And as for the hair dye debate... Do hair dressers take the entire 9 months of their pregnancy off? No. Do they have more chances of having a baby born with issues? I'm pretty sure the studies have come back saying their risk is the same as anyone else. It's not the 50's anymore where no one knew what was in the dye. It's 2011 and I'm pretty sure they have a good idea of what's in them. 

I had more to say, but breakfast is calling. I will get out the laptop properly in a bit. But until then, keep those babies inside Beach Bumps! It's like we're a group full of little Houdinis. I don't think I've ever heard of another group with so many potential escape artists!


----------



## BlueViolet

Lots of posts to catch up on...I especially enjoyed when the conversation ended up in the gutter. I really cracked up. Not much going on with me. My big goal for today is to get our pool cleaned up because it's getting warm enough to try to at least put my feet in. The issue is that it's rather disgusting at the moment. The previous owner of the house didn't maintain it last summer and we have a lot of cleaning to do before I'll even consider putting a foot in. We tried going to the pool supply place yesterday, but it was closed. Hopefully, we'll have better luck today. We have no clue what we're doing, so we'll need to talk to an employee that knows their stuff. 

Gw, glad your baby is doing well. That's an impressive weight :) Do they think you'll go into labor earlier? 

Hann, I'm sorry to hear you're in so much pain. I'm glad the baby is fine. 

Sherri, glad to hear your back is a bit better. 

SK, glad your dad's company took responsibility for what happened. 

Freckles, hope your weather gets better! You guys deserve some sunshine :)

Clarea, it's great news that you can have your natural birth! Yey!

Mummy, hope you survive work. You should have called in sick. 

DM, your birth plan is funny. It's really too bad you were misled about your options. Sorry to hear you're being harassed on facebook. People really need to keep their opinions to themselves. Also, your hospital list looks great. I would add magazines/books and an ipod. I would want something there to distract me a little. I also packed some granola bars. I hope they'll let me have something to eat, but if not, my husband will eat them. I would also want to pack some frozen fruit pops, but I'm sure they'll melt on the way to the hospital. 

Bb, hope you feel better. The cramping isn't fun. 

Mel, I got a Sophie giraffe as a shower gift and it's adorable. It's safe plastic made in France and it's painted with food paint. I bought one that came with a stuffed giraffe too. They're so cute! I hope the baby likes them. 

Curlew, glad you're almost done with work. 

PG, I did finally pack my bag, but I have a feeling I'll still be swapping stuff and adding to it. Lately, I've had this urge to get everything ready. We even installed the car seat, which made me so happy. 

Anna, the blot clots sound scary. Hope they figure out something after the baby is born.


----------



## DragonMummy

haha - love the frozen fruit pops. I had nightmares in first tri trying to get ice lollies into work to help my MS! But yes, good ideas. I think a book would prob be too much as I found my attention kept wandering to stare at my beautiful new baby but magazines and puzzle books - great plan. OOOH and a pen too!! You get all sorts of shit to fill in....


----------



## BlueViolet

Oh, I also packed a sleep mask. I don't know how much sleeping I'll be doing, but you never know...I also have a bathing suit in case the birthing tub is available. I'm too much of a prude to go in naked. I'm sure that will probably change on delivery day.


----------



## Annamumof2

DM - your list is endless like me lol are you aloud to take wipes in? I dunno if its changed sense i had the kids but i was thinking put them in anyway?

I haven't got the urge to check the bags although i have mine, Flynns & andys to sort... skye and jays are sorted and at mums ready for them to sleep there


----------



## DragonMummy

oh yes, I have a sleep mask packed too! I had it with me when I was admitted the other week and it was invaluable for catching a few zzz's during the day. we'll be grabbing sleep whenever you can! I got mine from ebay for about £2 with p+p. Money WELL spent!


----------



## DragonMummy

why would you not be able to take wipes in?


----------



## DragonMummy

Good point, should get one all ready for Dragon in case I do go into labour early....


----------



## MrsWez

My hospital bag has:
2 sets of PJs
2 nursing tanks
3 pairs of cheap panties
2 pairs of slipper socks
toiletries (face wash, tooth brush, tooth paste, contact solution and case, hair brush and ties, deodorant, body wash, glasses, chapstick) all travel size
Camera and charger
Cell charger
Nursing pads and cream
maxi overnight pads
snacks, hard candies
ipod and headphones
Kindle
boppy pillow
Comfy going home outfit, nursing shirt and shorts
baby book

For Baby:
Pacifier
2 Outfits (one small, one a bit bigger just in case)
Receiving blanket
Hat, booties, mittens
Tote bag to put any goodies in.

Luckily we only live 20 minutes away from the hospital so DH can grab things for me or himself.

My birth plan is pretty generic. I want skin to skin, BF asap, I want an epidural, etc.

Question: As I plan on breastfeeding, I know to tell them not to give him a bottle but what about a pacifier/dummy?


----------



## Hann12

Wow yet again another super busy day on the beach bumps thread! 
Where to start......

Sherri - I'll leave the back ache advice with DM as mine has been proved to be a slipped disc but they did say that back ache can present itself as labour so think about calling in if it continues. I didn't comment on your Greg story but I will say that I bet most boys have had a little play in public, I'm sure its all to do with them being prud at what they have and not realising what it actually means, bless him!

GW - didn't say last night but 7 pounds is big, you must be pleased to have a healthy one on its way!

Clare - yippee for the natural birth - thats great news. When I was at the hosiptal last night the consultant was more positive about the position of my placenta so I am thinking I'm sure to be natural too

DM - I highlight my hair, I think the majority of hair dyes these days are vegetable based and are fine to use. I think most people say things about hair dye on the basis that its the awful stuff they used years ago. I don't think its right someone posted something on fb - will have to look at that! Thanks again for your bag list :)

BB - cramping sounds not nice, I would check with the mw if I was you if you have an appointment soon - or do you have the mw friend?

Mel - just googled sophie the giraffe, don't have one of those yet. They aren't very cute looking though! Hope you had a nice lazy day.

Simmy - thanks for more nct stuff. I wonder if I'll be given all the same stuff when I go Lol! Hope works not been too bad.

Anna - hope you are feeling a bit better today too.
Can't believe you guys at 35 weeks, I think that every week when you hit a new week that its crazy that you are that far ahead but its only 2 weeks ahead of me but sounds so much more advanced!

Curlew - yippee for nearly finishing work!

BV - majorly jealous of your pool! I always wanted a swimming pool when I was a kid!

Okay AFM, had the midwife appointment this morning, baby is most def head down, spine around the right and legs transverse to the left. Getting into position though yippee! The baby is fantastic it would seem though and thats good as it needs to stay in until week 39 at the minimum! They have referred me to a anaesthetist for June 6th to discuss options on the day. I don't want an epi but if I have to have the section I will have to have one so I still have to see them. I also had my 36 week appointment moved from the Monday to the Thursday of my 36th week so I could see the high risk clinic people. They took my urine sample to the labs too to do a check for all sorts plus GBS so thats a relief. The mid wife today was really excellent. Spent the rest of the day asleep so nothing exciting to report there.

One thing I didn't add from last night was that in the triage area there were obviously women coming in in various stages of labour ot have their initial assessment before theyw ere taken to a room. Woman number 1 was a gypsy called Ruby who was lietrally screaming the place down, was on her mobile between contractions and still managed to get outside for a smoke every 10 minutes. She had no idea how far along she was, had a scan somewhere between 3-4.5 months down the line but had no notes and she was so so rude to the nurses. Nice!
Woman number 2 was Fatima, she was making the most horrendous noises too, her husband told the midwife she was having no break between contractions but even I could tell she was only having them every 10 minutes for approx 15 seconds a time. She was 2 cm dilated, oh and she was puking up because she was hyperventalating. She was begging for an epidural. They took her off to have a bath and gave her pethadine.
Woman number 3 (didn't catch the name) was a quieter labourer compared to the others but that was easy. She ended up hyperventalating and was 3 cm dialated when she got in. She also begged for pain relief and was given pethadine. 
Woman 4 was a woman with reduced fetal movement who was put on a monitor after claiming she only felt her baby 4 times that day. When she was on the monitor the mw came over and asked how many times the baby had kicked while she was on the monitor and she said another 4 times and the mw was like 'well I can see it kicking now and its done more than 4 right now so I think you're probably fine'. Quite funny!

So what has that taught me? Well a) really don't go to the hospital until you really have to b) get your husband to give a real evaluation of the situation rather than saying you are much further along than you really are c) tell your husband to quit panicking d) try to have relaxed breathing - the hyperventalation is apparently awful and makes you sick e) for me - continue with hypno birthing e) avoid smokey travellers!!

Sorry for all the typos on this by the way, I really can't be bothered to correct them after my quick typing!! 
:hugs: to all


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> why would you not be able to take wipes in?

Well that was a diffrent hospital i had them but they complained because of some bullcrap and that we should use cotton wool


----------



## MrsWez

Sounds like an eventful trip, Hannah. It's amazing some of these women are allowed to walk around with the rest of society. I will remember to relax but I planned on it anyway.


----------



## Annamumof2

Hann12 said:


> Wow yet again another super busy day on the beach bumps thread!
> Where to start......
> 
> Sherri - I'll leave the back ache advice with DM as mine has been proved to be a slipped disc but they did say that back ache can present itself as labour so think about calling in if it continues. I didn't comment on your Greg story but I will say that I bet most boys have had a little play in public, I'm sure its all to do with them being prud at what they have and not realising what it actually means, bless him!
> 
> GW - didn't say last night but 7 pounds is big, you must be pleased to have a healthy one on its way!
> 
> Clare - yippee for the natural birth - thats great news. When I was at the hosiptal last night the consultant was more positive about the position of my placenta so I am thinking I'm sure to be natural too
> 
> DM - I highlight my hair, I think the majority of hair dyes these days are vegetable based and are fine to use. I think most people say things about hair dye on the basis that its the awful stuff they used years ago. I don't think its right someone posted something on fb - will have to look at that! Thanks again for your bag list :)
> 
> BB - cramping sounds not nice, I would check with the mw if I was you if you have an appointment soon - or do you have the mw friend?
> 
> Mel - just googled sophie the giraffe, don't have one of those yet. They aren't very cute looking though! Hope you had a nice lazy day.
> 
> Simmy - thanks for more nct stuff. I wonder if I'll be given all the same stuff when I go Lol! Hope works not been too bad.
> 
> Anna - hope you are feeling a bit better today too.
> Can't believe you guys at 35 weeks, I think that every week when you hit a new week that its crazy that you are that far ahead but its only 2 weeks ahead of me but sounds so much more advanced!
> 
> Curlew - yippee for nearly finishing work!
> 
> BV - majorly jealous of your pool! I always wanted a swimming pool when I was a kid!
> 
> Okay AFM, had the midwife appointment this morning, baby is most def head down, spine around the right and legs transverse to the left. Getting into position though yippee! The baby is fantastic it would seem though and thats good as it needs to stay in until week 39 at the minimum! They have referred me to a anaesthetist for June 6th to discuss options on the day. I don't want an epi but if I have to have the section I will have to have one so I still have to see them. I also had my 36 week appointment moved from the Monday to the Thursday of my 36th week so I could see the high risk clinic people. They took my urine sample to the labs too to do a check for all sorts plus GBS so thats a relief. The mid wife today was really excellent. Spent the rest of the day asleep so nothing exciting to report there.
> 
> One thing I didn't add from last night was that in the triage area there were obviously women coming in in various stages of labour ot have their initial assessment before theyw ere taken to a room. Woman number 1 was a gypsy called Ruby who was lietrally screaming the place down, was on her mobile between contractions and still managed to get outside for a smoke every 10 minutes. She had no idea how far along she was, had a scan somewhere between 3-4.5 months down the line but had no notes and she was so so rude to the nurses. Nice!
> Woman number 2 was Fatima, she was making the most horrendous noises too, her husband told the midwife she was having no break between contractions but even I could tell she was only having them every 10 minutes for approx 15 seconds a time. She was 2 cm dilated, oh and she was puking up because she was hyperventalating. She was begging for an epidural. They took her off to have a bath and gave her pethadine.
> Woman number 3 (didn't catch the name) was a quieter labourer compared to the others but that was easy. She ended up hyperventalating and was 3 cm dialated when she got in. She also begged for pain relief and was given pethadine.
> Woman 4 was a woman with reduced fetal movement who was put on a monitor after claiming she only felt her baby 4 times that day. When she was on the monitor the mw came over and asked how many times the baby had kicked while she was on the monitor and she said another 4 times and the mw was like 'well I can see it kicking now and its done more than 4 right now so I think you're probably fine'. Quite funny!
> 
> So what has that taught me? Well a) really don't go to the hospital until you really have to b) get your husband to give a real evaluation of the situation rather than saying you are much further along than you really are c) tell your husband to quit panicking d) try to have relaxed breathing - the hyperventalation is apparently awful and makes you sick e) for me - continue with hypno birthing e) avoid smokey travellers!!
> 
> Sorry for all the typos on this by the way, I really can't be bothered to correct them after my quick typing!!
> :hugs: to all

wow sounds as bad as when im in, but im glad baby is alright and growing well


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooooh nothing like a stay in hospital with dirtbags!! Sooooo not a fan of pikeys, Theres loads round here and theyre scum. (i know, I take the bloody reports of what theyve been up to!)

I would absolutely agree with what you said as well. I was as honest as I could be with my labour but no bugger believed me. I went in when my contractions were 5 minutes apart but didn't go on the ward til they were about 3 minutes apart and even then I didn't get a bed, they stuck me in a waiting room. It wasn't til I was in a lot of pain and asking for gas and air that they gave me a room. Going by my time frames I reckon I must have been 7-8 cm dilated by then. Even then they were refusing to check me saying I was in early stages and that i'd be in til the next day, even when I was begging for an epidural, swearing at the MW's and telling them to get my bag as I wanted to go home... He was delivered half an hour after that!

Thus bringing me to my snippette of advice. TRUST YOUR INSTINCTS. Don't be dramatic about things, thinking youre further ahead than you are won't make it happen any quicker, but MWs are busy and notoriously dismissive (mostly due to flids like was on Hannahs ward kicking up a fuss at 2cm. I think I was still watching blackadder in bed at that stage and I am a proper wimp!) so if you think what they are saying is wrong, tell them. And reason that it won't take them 5 minutes to check you. i do often wonder if things would have turned out differently had I been more pushy but I just assumed they knew what they were on about. I do think I would have at least been awake to meet him as they would have had time to get a spinal in.


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Ooooh nothing like a stay in hospital with dirtbags!! Sooooo not a fan of pikeys, Theres loads round here and theyre scum. (i know, I take the bloody reports of what theyve been up to!)
> 
> I would absolutely agree with what you said as well. I was as honest as I could be with my labour but no bugger believed me. I went in when my contractions were 5 minutes apart but didn't go on the ward til they were about 3 minutes apart and even then I didn't get a bed, they stuck me in a waiting room. It wasn't til I was in a lot of pain and asking for gas and air that they gave me a room. Going by my time frames I reckon I must have been 7-8 cm dilated by then. Even then they were refusing to check me saying I was in early stages and that i'd be in til the next day, even when I was begging for an epidural, swearing at the MW's and telling them to get my bag as I wanted to go home... He was delivered half an hour after that!
> 
> Thus bringing me to my snippette of advice. TRUST YOUR INSTINCTS. Don't be dramatic about things, thinking youre further ahead than you are won't make it happen any quicker, but MWs are busy and notoriously dismissive (mostly due to flids like was on Hannahs ward kicking up a fuss at 2cm. I think I was still watching blackadder in bed at that stage and I am a proper wimp!) so if you think what they are saying is wrong, tell them. And reason that it won't take them 5 minutes to check you. i do often wonder if things would have turned out differently had I been more pushy but I just assumed they knew what they were on about. I do think I would have at least been awake to meet him as they would have had time to get a spinal in.

With you watching tv at 2cm I was the same and was walking around but i didnt have the gas and air till 4cm i think... I am gonna try do the same if i can.. when you go in I will be thinking of you


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, your hospital experience sounds very interesting. I hope I can stay calm the day of. I'm a bit curious about what kind of people will be in the birthing center where I'm going. The town is a bit hippie-like, so I think it will be cool.


----------



## DragonMummy

a birthing centre sounds less likely to be full of dirtbags.... :rofl:


am such a snob!


----------



## gw76

just going to do my kick sheet - have to lie down in a quiet area, in the dark, and count the movements I feel (hope I feel some) in up to a 2 hours span...if I don't feel 6 movements within the 2 hours I have to head back to the hospital! 
I see my doc on Monday, so I think we might be talking about my options - induction perhaps?

I have packed my bag - and like you DM, I have put one together for DS too... 

Zantac is usually a God send, but I have been finding lately that NOTHING is working for my heartburn - it is driving me NUTS!

Sophie la giraffe - we got one as a shower gift for DS and he LOVED it! but like you guys, I would never spend the money myself...

Hann - glad you and baby are doing alright O:) and I think like the others have said, if you need to take a tablet for some relieve, take one...easy for me to say, I know, but i can't imagine having a bad back to deal with along with everything else! take care of yourself

hope everyone has a nice evening - enjoying mars bars, chocolate cake in bed and anything else you get up to O:)


----------



## Hann12

Love your comments DM!! My triage in the hospital deals with both the labour ward and the birthing centre so you do have to come into contact with the pikeys still. I wish I'd been able to film it all to be honest, it was pretty funny - you lot would have loved it! The 'traveller' was by far the best part I have to say, beyond ridic!!


----------



## mummySS

Thanks for the insight into triage Hann, i must admit it has freaked me out a little as i have a nasty feeling i will be one of these wimps demanding an epidural at 1cm dilated! :blush: Oh and having to deal with other annoying people on the ward / in the area just does not sound pleasant. 

Anyway glad to hear you and Baby M are ok!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Simmy, you won't be a wimp not there anyway, much too public to be shouting around about your pain relief, maybe in the privacy of your room though! 

By the way the midwife told me I shouldn't be working anymore, I've technically still got 8 days on London plus 6 work at home days but might not be able to do them. Emailed my manager but no response on the potential for me to finish earlier but thought I'd let you know as we are in a similar situation with our work!


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> Holy shit, how am I 35 weeks?

 :haha: This is what I woke up saying today!! It's so hard to believe. I told DH that we only have two weeks left until the baby is full term, and he actually got excited (takes a lot for him to show excitement usually!) I guess it's starting to become more real to him now. 




palmergal said:


> hey has anyone packed their hospital bag yet? even tho ive aleady had 2 kids i stll stumped on what to pack!

I officially completed mine last week (but besides one or two items, it's been packed for quite a while.) I'd post my list of things (I have a long list of everything that's in the bags hanging on the nursery door) but I'm having a freestanding birthing center delivery with hopefully a water birth, so I had to pack quite a few things that would be different than in a hospital setting.

Anyone else have 3 hospital bags? I have a large bag, a diaper bag and then a purse sized bag for snacks and drinks. I feel like it may look like a bit much...I don't want them to think I'm moving in! I've seen so many people just having one bag, I can't do that at all!


An update on the weather - it just gets hotter every day. I feel like I'm sitting in a pool of sweat. I feel the need to be sitting in a cold bathtub at all times or else I feel completely disgusting!

Starting my line up of birthing classes tonight. Not very eager to go, especially because DH can't make it and I fear the birthing center won't have their air conditioning on yet. It's from 7 - 9 PM...wonder if they'll mind if I fall asleep? I usually have a nap at that time!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann I was 1.5cm dilated when I went in for my 40w appt!! LOL I didn't even know... seriously I was at home watching ANTM on my laptop for the first 5hrs of my labour :] Those women need serious slappings for which I would send in DM!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

One of my friends posted this on FB and I thought I'd share... it's... um... interesting... I mean I know I'm a crunchy mama with less conventional ways of parenting than the norm but this is a step too far even for me!

Parents keep Their Child's gender under wraps


----------



## BlueViolet

Eve, that link looks funny, but I can't open it. 

SB, I'm hot too, but I would take our weather any day compared to some other parts of the globe. Poor Jenni! I can't imagine how she's coping. I have 3hrs of tutoring tonight and there is no AC in the building. God help me! I don't have any skirts that I can wear. My maternity dress pants are so heavy. I'm tempted to wear a sun dress, but I don't know if they'd say it's unprofessional. What I'd really like to wear is a tank top, shorts, and no bra. Classy! Especially with the leaking nipples :rofl: 

On the bright side, we got what we need to get the pool ready. It's going to take a long time to clean it out, so I'm hoping I can persuade my husband to take care of it. I can skim a little bit, but my back won't hold out for long. The pool thermometer says 77F so I would totally jump in right now if it was clean. I must have more patience!


----------



## Aaisrie

Sorry BV, I've edited it... I forgot a " at the end... duh! But it's working now!


----------



## melissasbump

urrrggghhh... cant get my head out of the toilet today.... sorry for one sided post....


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Hope you get better soon Mel!

Well after polishing off half a tub of chunky monkey and scoffing a bag of m&ms, going onto 3rd tri and reading about others discharge was not really the best idea!


----------



## Hann12

Eve - weird article and a step too far! I actually don't think there is anything wrong having a girl wearing blue and a boy playing with pink toys - whatever they want to do really. My brother played with my dolls and I played with his cars, just the way things are when you have both boys and girls and I think that's great. 

Mel - I feel so bad for you, are you still taking your meds? Just think 7 weeks now and then you'll hopefully stop being sick and it will all be worth it :) big :hugs: though xx


----------



## Hann12

Doods that's hillarious - I'll be avoiding those posts tonight then!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann - Saraya loves playing with cars and if that's what she chooses thats what I would buy... She looks better in blue and green than pink although it's hard to find baby clothes that are for girls in such colours. She prefers to wear trainers than shoes, her choice... I mean I'm not gonna let her go out in her pjs to nursery but I'm also not going to impose pointless rules like you must wear pink or something stupid LOL


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie said:


> Hann - Saraya loves playing with cars and if that's what she chooses thats what I would buy... She looks better in blue and green than pink although it's hard to find baby clothes that are for girls in such colours. She prefers to wear trainers than shoes, her choice... I mean I'm not gonna let her go out in her pjs to nursery but I'm also not going to impose pointless rules like you must wear pink or something stupid LOL

Totally agree! I hate stereotypes however I will be slightly contradictory if I do have a girl because I will dress her in dresses however I won't be stopping any dress choices later (unless they are too old for her which I also don't agree with). I wouldn't care if people bought a girl baby a blue teddy or blanket or whatever though!


----------



## Blue_bear

Mel - I sympathise ive been sicky today too. I only left the house to pick up my prescription, and have been lounging on the sofa otherwise. Hopefully we will feel better tomorrow!

Anyone watching Inside The Human Body? I find it fascinating!


----------



## Aaisrie

Saraya was bald until she was 10mo and because I couldn't put a clip or something in her hair people used to say HE all the time... even if she was in a bloody pink dress hahahaha Although I have to admit to buying some boys clothes for her - she had this gorgeous M&P shirt which I got which had green stripes [with a couple of pink stripes through it] and it was too gorgeous and in the sale lol It was a boys one but I didn't care... people said he anyway it made no difference what she wore because she was bald LOL Now she dresses skater style a lot [her choice!] unless she's at my mum's who always puts her in girly girly stuff... to the point where my sister had bought a pair or girls combats [they had some pink embroidery on them and pink lining which was also turn ups so you could see it] and mum refused to let her wear them because they were "boyish" lol


----------



## emzeebob

hope everyone is ok today

so packing of the bag talk, my nana rings me everyday to see if ive started and all ive done is start washing clothes oooops, but im starting to panic that theres not much time left, im petrified to be honest, 1st time mum and all that

as for the birth plan i havent got a choice my psych is writting mine due to my panic disorder, all i know is that they just have to talk to me throughout and dont do anything unless they explain to me and not to pressurise me into anything if im unsure or say no cos ill just panic but otherwise im petrified lol but im going to try and just go with the flow and try not to panic for the babies sake, i dont want an epi but they have sed im allowed one at 3cm if im panicky.

really want a mars bar tonite but other half is refusing to go shop in the rain grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Aaisrie

BB I'm watching it!! Also recording that thing about women paedo rings


----------



## Hann12

Okay how weird is this, I swear all I can smell is blood but I'm not bleeding and nor is Greg, how is my nose smelling this?? 

Bb - sorry you have been suffering today. I saw you post on tri 3 saying your baby is 3/5 engaged, when did it start getting engaged? Mine is head down but I think is still mobile however everyone seems to find great difficulty feeling my baby still - does anyone else have the same problem? 

Emzee - you just have to do what's right for you under your own medical circumstances :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

melissasbump said:


> urrrggghhh... cant get my head out of the toilet today.... sorry for one sided post....

:hugs: sorry to hear that - have you taken your meds? Imagine how great you'll feel (sickness-wise anyway) once the baby's born!

xx


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry you aren't feeling well, Mel and BB.

Mini Rant: I'm so hormonal! I'm either crying or livid. I don't know what's wrong with me but I can't deal with people right now. :( The Braxton Hicks, acid reflux and having to pee every 5 minutes in the middle of the night doesn't help my mood.


----------



## Clareabell

Ahh feel you pain Wez, im having a bad case of all of them today along with lower back ache! :( hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.

Mel and Blue - Hope you both feel better! :hugs:

Eve - Love your FB nappy pics, Saraya is so cute.

AFM - Am watching celebrity juice makes me laugh sooo much its so funny its highlight of my week. :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Clare - just got a new fluff stash iphone app!! it's only uploaded 2 pics though??


----------



## MrsWez

Clareabell said:


> Ahh feel you pain Wez, im having a bad case of all of them today along with lower back ache! :( hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.
> 
> Mel and Blue - Hope you both feel better! :hugs:
> 
> Eve - Love your FB nappy pics, Saraya is so cute.
> 
> AFM - Am watching celebrity juice makes me laugh sooo much its so funny its highlight of my week. :rofl:

For some reason they started last night and they start at the bottom of my bump and go up to my ribs. It's not severe pain but it does hurt. I'm going talk to my OB about it Tuesday.


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez & Clare I'm feeling both your pains... I've tears streaming down my face from the pain of mine... eugh it sucks, I cannot get comfortable AT ALL this evening...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

MrsWez said:


> Sorry you aren't feeling well, Mel and BB.
> 
> Mini Rant: I'm so hormonal! I'm either crying or livid. I don't know what's wrong with me but I can't deal with people right now. :( The Braxton Hicks, acid reflux and having to pee every 5 minutes in the middle of the night doesn't help my mood.

I am with you on this one although I have piles to add to the list :nope:


----------



## Hann12

Hope you are all feeling a bit better this morning - Wez, Clare and Eve with the BH, Mel with your sickness and sk and the piles. 

I had a rough night so did end up taking pain killers and they did really help. Trying not to feel bad about it. 
Don't have any plans for today as Greg has gone to work and I can't move far so it will be a tv day for me. I saw some maxi dresses in new look so might look online as saw a 20% off offer. Going to buy in my original size so I can wear them post baby when I still have a jelly belly. That's if the weather cheers up! I have a horrible feeling we will get 2/3 weeks of summer at the end of June so by the time the baby is born it will be gone! 

Hope everyone has a good day :)


----------



## curlew

Morning all

Looks like we may get some sun today which would be a lovely change! Got the sheets in the washing machine already in anticipation of getting them outside.

Hann - your visit to L&D sounds very eventful. At least you know what to expect now when you go in! Can you not get a sick line as you have been advised not to work?

GW - hope baby is behaving and kicking enough so you don't have to go back in.

SB - hope your birthing class went okay. The heat sounds horrible - poor you.

BV - glad you got the stuff to get your pool sorted. The way the weather is looking in the UK you would be lucky to get one day in it here lol

Mel and BB - Hugs for feeling poorly :hugs:

emzee - don't worry I haven't packed my bag either. I have washed the baby's clothes but nothing else. Dh has just finished paining the nursery so we will start sorting that out now. I have all the stuff for my bag I will just need to chuck it in if I go early:haha:

wez and claire - hugs for the hormonal feelings - think its totally natural at this stage.

Kelly - thinking of you and Evan - hope you are getting lots of cuddles.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Annamumof2

big hugs to all that aint feeling well and i hope that you get better soon

i am finaly back home on my own laptop but i am soooo tired after not getting much sleep last night so i will be here but on a slow day


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey all. Sorry some of you are feeling so poorly. It's not fair, should be able to enjoy our pregnancies. I must say I gave actually been feeling fab recently. At 35 weeks I am finally blooming. I was even dancing along at choir last night!

Just had a bad mummy moment. Trying to get H ready for nursery and he was being a clingy whingebag and wouldn't do anything he was told. So after a couple of warnings I picked him up and stuck him in his room. He tried to run out after me and was pulling on the door. I opened the door to tell him off and ran the bloody door over his big toe. Have split his toenail right in two. Thought his toe was broken for a bit as I couldn't touch anywhere on his foot so was getting ready to take him to hospital but his foot is fine, he was just being precious about the sore toe. Can't put a shoe on him though so he got out of nursery.... feel very guilty....


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann12 said:


> Okay how weird is this, I swear all I can smell is blood but I'm not bleeding and nor is Greg, how is my nose smelling this??
> 
> Bb - sorry you have been suffering today. I saw you post on tri 3 saying your baby is 3/5 engaged, when did it start getting engaged? Mine is head down but I think is still mobile however everyone seems to find great difficulty feeling my baby still - does anyone else have the same problem?
> ;
> 
> 
> Hann -
> Well, when i was at the hosp last Fri he was 4/5ths, then when i went back Monday to be checked they said he was free. Then MW on Weds said he was 3/5ths, so he's obviously popping in and out for for now. Which i believe is fairly normal. They seem to find him ok, its just I have no idea which bit is which!
> 
> I also need to look at some sort of maxi dress as i have a wedding to go to next Saturday! Will have to go and try some stuff on though as i wouldnt want to guess what size i need :S
> 
> Hope your feeling better this morning Mel and all others feeling rough.
> 
> DM - Poor Harry Dragon! Sounds ouchy bless him! Glad your feeling well on the whole though.
> 
> AFM - Feeling much better today, am in a better frame of mind too i think. Not up to much at all, not even over the weekend as hubby is at work, so no car for me :( Need to find some things to do over the next few weeks or i might end up going completely crazy, lol.Click to expand...


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Hey all. Sorry some of you are feeling so poorly. It's not fair, should be able to enjoy our pregnancies. I must say I gave actually been feeling fab recently. At 35 weeks I am finally blooming. I was even dancing along at choir last night!
> 
> Just had a bad mummy moment. Trying to get H ready for nursery and he was being a clingy whingebag and wouldn't do anything he was told. So after a couple of warnings I picked him up and stuck him in his room. He tried to run out after me and was pulling on the door. I opened the door to tell him off and ran the bloody door over his big toe. Have split his toenail right in two. Thought his toe was broken for a bit as I couldn't touch anywhere on his foot so was getting ready to take him to hospital but his foot is fine, he was just being precious about the sore toe. Can't put a shoe on him though so he got out of nursery.... feel very guilty....

aww hunny i know how you feel skye sometimes gets like that and i know shes alittle older and a girl but she can be a right pain sometimes, even jay has his way too which is a pain... i hope H's toe is alright and he behaves himself for you today, i have been told that when kids act like that while we are pregnant its because they are scared of what will happen to us.


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> Just had a bad mummy moment. Trying to get H ready for nursery and he was being a clingy whingebag and wouldn't do anything he was told. So after a couple of warnings I picked him up and stuck him in his room. He tried to run out after me and was pulling on the door. I opened the door to tell him off and ran the bloody door over his big toe. Have split his toenail right in two. Thought his toe was broken for a bit as I couldn't touch anywhere on his foot so was getting ready to take him to hospital but his foot is fine, he was just being precious about the sore toe. Can't put a shoe on him though so he got out of nursery.... feel very guilty....

Ah Linds I feel bad for you, he will know you didn't mean to do it but I bet you feel bad. My friend at work had a similar thing last week, she said her son could use his scooter and that he didn't need to wear his helmet as they weren't going far (he asked to wear it!) and of course he crashed and got a huge bump on his head. He was fine but she felt terrible. 
:hugs: hope his toe is okay (I'm sure it is) and that you are okay too


----------



## Clareabell

Morning, Hann how weird about smelling blood that must not of been very nice. 

BB - Little miss keeps popping in and out all the time my notes read as 0/5, 3/5, 5/5 and she is now 2/5 i kind of know what she is doing with how bad my acid is Lol plus she has her big bum sticking out. 

Wez - Hope you BH ease of today. Mine were bad yesterday evening so i resorted to a bath at 11pm and that eased them enough for me to sleep. Mine start at the top of my bump and move down to my lower back and bum i dont really feel it in my abdomin. They are ouchy though and make me scared of labour. :( 

Curlew - Hope you manage to get your sheets out to dry today. I have put a huge wash on an dit has just clouded over here so i dont think i will get it out. 

Linds - Bad mummy, i shall send old Esther Rantzen round? Dont beat yourself up accidents happen all the time. My youngest step son can be a little shite bag and we have had similar incidents happen here, i swear they are masters of milking it and making the guilt so much worse. Harrison is so good I have considered enrolling him in drama school :)

Mel - Hope you are feeling better today. 

Anna - Bet it feels good to be home :)

AFM - Not much planned today. Have just consumed a lovely sausage and egg sandwich and may even splash out and top it off with a chocolate chip muffin in an hour or so!! Im already the size of a whale so cant do anymore damange.


----------



## Aaisrie

Linds how bad are you trying to break your child's foot!!! I don't need to do such things as Saraya normally runs over her own with the door LOL



Hann12 said:


> Hope you are all feeling a bit better this morning - Wez, Clare and Eve with the BH, Mel with your sickness and sk and the piles.
> 
> I had a rough night so did end up taking pain killers and they did really help. Trying not to feel bad about it.
> Don't have any plans for today as Greg has gone to work and I can't move far so it will be a tv day for me. I saw some maxi dresses in new look so might look online as saw a 20% off offer. Going to buy in my original size so I can wear them post baby when I still have a jelly belly. That's if the weather cheers up! I have a horrible feeling we will get 2/3 weeks of summer at the end of June so by the time the baby is born it will be gone!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day :)

Hann I got some lovely maxi dresses a few weeks ago in Primark. Just remember that when you've had the baby you probably won't be your "original size" for quite a while... I went from a small size 8 to a 14 PP and probably got down to a 10 after 8-12 months!!!!! In saying that I never once TRIED to lose weight, I just focused on being a mama and let the weight come off in it's own time but it's just to make you aware... I held a lot of PP weight on my upper arms and upper legs [and of course my jelly belly!!] which obviously makes clothes fit differently. I also found my shape had changed dramatically and it NEVER went back to what it was pre-baby [and never will!!]. 

AFM - I've hardly had any sleep because the BH kept me awake most of the night so I'm exhausted this morning which makes the HG think it's party time and I feel like I'm gonna puke from one end to the other - yay being pregnant is fun.... 

And you just rub it in Linds talking about how you're blooming *curses under breath* nah, you deserve it, you've had such a hard time the whole pregnancy :]


----------



## melissasbump

Hi just a quick one from me..

Thanks to to all for your well wishes, think im better today ,had one episode but am hoping that will be all, my pregnant friend is coming over in a bit and we are going out for lunch so need to go shower and get ready, feel sorry for her as she had GD so will be interesting to see what she can eat.

DM, poor Harry, im sure you feel terrible but obviously it was an accident so dont worry, i wont be sending social services round right now. lol Bless him. 

Hugs to Kelz and Evan, still thinking and praying for you.

33 Weeks today for me.yay! yikes!
Anyway must dash, will catch up will you all properly later xx
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Hann I wondered if the weird blood smell was coming from inside your nose, it's VERY common to burst blood vessels in your nose and have nose bleeds during pregnancy. I've found a couple of times when I've blown my nose that some of the snot [is there even a point me saying TMI anymore?! LOL] was bloody and I never get nose bleeds... well I've never had one my whole life.

Anddddd I'm glad you took the pain meds last night, just remember there's a couple of us here who take meds EVERY DAY! The Dr wouldn't give them to you if they weren't okay!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Happy 33 weeks Mel!! Glad you're feeling a bit better!! Have a nice day today :]


----------



## Annamumof2

Clareabell said:


> Morning, Hann how weird about smelling blood that must not of been very nice.
> 
> BB - Little miss keeps popping in and out all the time my notes read as 0/5, 3/5, 5/5 and she is now 2/5 i kind of know what she is doing with how bad my acid is Lol plus she has her big bum sticking out.
> 
> Wez - Hope you BH ease of today. Mine were bad yesterday evening so i resorted to a bath at 11pm and that eased them enough for me to sleep. Mine start at the top of my bump and move down to my lower back and bum i dont really feel it in my abdomin. They are ouchy though and make me scared of labour. :(
> 
> Curlew - Hope you manage to get your sheets out to dry today. I have put a huge wash on an dit has just clouded over here so i dont think i will get it out.
> 
> Linds - Bad mummy, i shall send old Esther Rantzen round? Dont beat yourself up accidents happen all the time. My youngest step son can be a little shite bag and we have had similar incidents happen here, i swear they are masters of milking it and making the guilt so much worse. Harrison is so good I have considered enrolling him in drama school :)
> 
> Mel - Hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> Anna - Bet it feels good to be home :)
> 
> AFM - Not much planned today. Have just consumed a lovely sausage and egg sandwich and may even splash out and top it off with a chocolate chip muffin in an hour or so!! Im already the size of a whale so cant do anymore damange.

oh yes although while i rest Flynn is trying to push me all over the place.... it hurts too lil bugger


----------



## freckles09

Afternoon everyone, am on my way into work after a MW appt this morning. All went well and I just read in my notes that baby is 3/5 engaged yay! Hopefully baby will stay head down but the fact that it's engaging is exciting!

Sorry to hear some of you are suffering, hugs to you all and I hope you feel better soon.

Emzee I still haven't packed my hospital bag or washed baby clothes! Have written my bag list so may start packing it next week.

Aw DM try not to feel bad about running over harry's toe! You both know it was an accident. At least it's not broken, then you'd hav ha some making up to do!


----------



## palmergal

i have to say maxi dresses are a god send to me. 
As with te hospital bag thing, i gotta make sure i have everything as the hospital is a 45 minute drive from where i live.


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks everyone. BH aren't very fun but it just means I'm closer to the baby!! I worked until 11PM and am back at work till 7AM. Ick. Probably not helping the BH. 

Claire, I think I will take a nice hot bath when I get home and a nap. 

Mel, hope you are okay.

Anna, hope you are doing well. 

Linds, Bad mommy!!! LOL, it happens, don't fret!

SK, sorry about the piles.


----------



## MrsWez

palmergal said:


> i have to say maxi dresses are a god send to me.
> As with te hospital bag thing, i gotta make sure i have everything as the hospital is a 45 minute drive from where i live.

I love maxi dresses!! They are very comfortable! :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

Just thought I would let you know we have so far raised *£143.65 *(bit of overseas money conversion there!) for Evan's fund. How good is that?! Still another week to donate if you haven't had time or been paid yet. Paypal is [email protected] x

Still no update from Kel, going to drop her a quick text now sending everyones love and hugs. xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow that's a fantastic amount!! I'm sure Kel will be pleased too :]


----------



## DragonMummy

Isn't it incredible? Am so overwhelmed by the generosity and kind words of everyone. Truly lovely.


----------



## Aaisrie

It really is!!! It's so touching that such a small group of determined, SELFLESS, women can do so much!


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve - re blooming, they feed you all this bollocks about how you will be blooming all the way through second and third tri. I guess it largely happened with Harry, I looked quite healthy with him. But this preg I have looked like a bloody corpse! I have 4 weeks left to rock the preggo look! Although I shant be doing it in maxi dresses. I am short and ahem rotund. I just look like I stood up too quickly in a 4 man tent....


----------



## Aaisrie

STOP you'll make me wee myself again!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously you have tears of laughter running down my face right now!! I have to say I think I look tentlike in the maxis but I don't care because they're comfortable!! I looked good with Saraya but then I didn't have HG with her... I think this pregnancy I'm a spotty, greasy haired, puking, pissing, haggard, pale piece of pregnant...


----------



## DragonMummy

sexxeeeeeeee.....


----------



## palmergal

Aaisrie said:


> STOP you'll make me wee myself again!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously you have tears of laughter running down my face right now!! I have to say I think I look tentlike in the maxis but I don't care because they're comfortable!! I looked good with Saraya but then I didn't have HG with her... I think this pregnancy I'm a spotty, greasy haired, puking, pissing, haggard, pale piece of pregnant...

im the same i looked good with my first pregnancy and ok with the 2nd. but this time!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Meh I have pcos so I am always Shorty Greasy Spot Spot. Is nice to have pretty skin for a change and to be able to just use a tinted moisturiser instead of skin toned poly-filla... And to be able to eat more than half an apple without putting on a stone - thats nice too! Hasn't stopped the excessive hair growth though. Nearly went out last night without checking beard growth - thank feck I stopped! Am going to be like the Guildford Bearded Lady in a few years. (she's real btw, google her. we see her loads in town....)


----------



## Aaisrie

omg I actually just googled her THAT's hilarious!!!!! you make me laugh SO much!!! Seriously, it's really helping my constant BH... I have to go get groceries and I want to cry and the thought of having to walk round the shop... the BH are making me regurge too... I can just see me bent double and puking on the floor in Asda!


----------



## MrsWez

Eve, palmergal and DM you guys are going to have keep amusing me to keep me awake this morning! So sleepy.....:sleep:


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez I'm knackered too after hardly sleeping because of these damn BH.... constant from like 4pm yesterday it's like having the worst period pains ever... I'm sorry but WHEN does pregnancy get easier?! LOL


----------



## MrsWez

I don't think it does!! I worked till 11 and I got back here at 7am. The BH and peeing didn't help matters either. I want coffee but it gives me heartburn!


----------



## DragonMummy

I genuinely have no idea! Even now when I am feeling pretty good, I still have restless sodding legs....


----------



## DragonMummy

Although still loving the Ranitidine. 48 hours later and still no heartburn! Given that it was full-on puking acid reflux a few days ago I think that is pretty good work!


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Although still loving the Ranitidine. 48 hours later and still no heartburn! Given that it was full-on puking acid reflux a few days ago I think that is pretty good work!

Here in the States, it's called zantac and it's amazing. But mine is at home. :dohh:

https://www.amazon.com/Zantac-Tablets-Cool-65-Count-Bottle/dp/B000XVY4MG


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea the BH keep making me think I need to wee and then I go and nothing comes out and I feel like a fool standing over the toilet not peeing....


----------



## DragonMummy

*Hey everyone, I text Kel this morning and just received an update.


Firstly she wanted to pass on her thanks for everyones thoughts and donations. She's really appreciative.

Regarding little Evan, she says there is nothing more they can do for him and they are switching his ventilator off today. They don't know how long he will carry on without it. 

I have sent her lots of love from everyone.

God bless, little Evan. xxxxx

*


----------



## Clareabell

Lol Horsham has a bearded lady to there is a whole facebook group dedicated to "Horsham Legends" such as park bench cider man, eastern european big issue woman and the bearded lady. :)

I have just watched the female pedo ring doc from last night and have to say i was disgusted and shocked which is saying something considering im a social worker and have been involved in some pretty shocking child and adult safeguarding investigations!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Clare I didn't know you are a SW, I have that show recorded but haven't watched it yet. My mum is a SW too!


----------



## Clareabell

Poor Kelly what a sad day. Lots of love and hugs to her and her family. :(


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> *Hey everyone, I text Kel this morning and just received an update.
> 
> 
> Firstly she wanted to pass on her thanks for everyones thoughts and donations. She's really appreciative.
> 
> Regarding little Evan, she says there is nothing more they can do for him and they are switching his ventilator off today. They don't know how long he will carry on without it.
> 
> I have sent her lots of love from everyone.
> 
> God bless, little Evan. xxxxx
> 
> *

:cry: God bless him :cry:

We're all here for you Kelz <3


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> *Hey everyone, I text Kel this morning and just received an update.
> 
> 
> Firstly she wanted to pass on her thanks for everyones thoughts and donations. She's really appreciative.
> 
> Regarding little Evan, she says there is nothing more they can do for him and they are switching his ventilator off today. They don't know how long he will carry on without it.
> 
> I have sent her lots of love from everyone.
> 
> God bless, little Evan. xxxxx
> 
> *

:cry: So sad. I just want to give her and baby a hug. Life is so unfair sometimes. :nope:


----------



## Hann12

I have just googled the Guildford bearded lady - now that is scary!!

You guys make me laugh! The BH sound awful but everyone seems to have a good sense of humour with it! I don't believe I've had one yet! Does everyone get them?
Wez - feeling bad for you with the working, how rubbish!

Eve - I think you're right, the blood smell is coming from my nose, now thats horrible and I can't get rid of it! 

DM - excellent work on the donations! I'm so impressed by how much has been raised! Let us know if you hear back from Kelz - still very much thinking of her.

New look hasn't got the maxi's I saw in the shops online, will have to go to a shop, but that will be a while bearing in mind I can't move!

Freckles - can't believe you are 3/5 engaged, my mw told me that one they are engaged they don't move but BB said hers has so thats confused me.

I have also spent the morning scaring myself silly because I worked out my baby is positioned 'right side anterior' or ROA and apparently left side anterior is the best thing to have. If your baby is ROA apparently it has to turn completely cockwise during labour to get out and in the process goes posterior and back to anterior. The turning part can take a couple of days of proper contractions too and apparently women that experience this normally have far higher epidural and c section rates as they are exhausted by the time the baby finally gets into position! I going to see if I can get a chiropractor to help move the baby before I go into labour I think. Does anyone else have experience of this? I was always told head down is what you want and now it seems its got to be head down body to the left! arrgghhhh!! :)


----------



## Clareabell

I am for my sins Eve. I only work with adults now mainly safeguarding (adult protection) and mental health. I use to work with children but i found it too distressing and stressful so transferred.


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> *Hey everyone, I text Kel this morning and just received an update.
> 
> 
> Firstly she wanted to pass on her thanks for everyones thoughts and donations. She's really appreciative.
> 
> Regarding little Evan, she says there is nothing more they can do for him and they are switching his ventilator off today. They don't know how long he will carry on without it.
> 
> I have sent her lots of love from everyone.
> 
> God bless, little Evan. xxxxx
> 
> *

Thats so sad Linds, thank you for letting us know. I'll be thinking of her even more this afternoon. :(


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> *Hey everyone, I text Kel this morning and just received an update.
> 
> 
> Firstly she wanted to pass on her thanks for everyones thoughts and donations. She's really appreciative.
> 
> Regarding little Evan, she says there is nothing more they can do for him and they are switching his ventilator off today. They don't know how long he will carry on without it.
> 
> I have sent her lots of love from everyone.
> 
> God bless, little Evan. xxxxx
> 
> *

thank you DM for the update... it is a sad time and i wish Kel all the love to her lil man its a shame its happend to a bright bean like her and i am thinking of her always xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Not surprised Claire, I would do. The system would do my HEAD in as well, you lot just seem to be up against bueaucracy (sp?) all the time and don't ever seem to be able to actually do your jobs. Plus because nothing is centralised you have to liase with 15 other bloody agencies. Plus IMO the care for elderley, vulnerable and mentally ill people in this country is bloody appalling.


----------



## DragonMummy

Am just so bloody heartbroken for Kelly and her family. And for that poor little boy who didn't have a chance. It's just wrong.


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> *Hey everyone, I text Kel this morning and just received an update.
> 
> 
> Firstly she wanted to pass on her thanks for everyones thoughts and donations. She's really appreciative.
> 
> Regarding little Evan, she says there is nothing more they can do for him and they are switching his ventilator off today. They don't know how long he will carry on without it.
> 
> I have sent her lots of love from everyone.
> 
> God bless, little Evan. xxxxx
> 
> *

So sad :( Big hugs to Kel and her family xx :hugs: xx


----------



## Clareabell

It is definately a blame culture within social services but childrens is 100000 times worse than adults you spend 95% of your time arse covering. 

I am specialised in safeguarding and have done some pretty huge investigations into elderly care, human trafficing in care homes etc I really love it. Lucky in West Sussex to have a really good relationship with the AVU so we work really well together and generally get great results.


----------



## DragonMummy

I can understand that claire, most of my job is arse covering too. thats why i was so cross when i got that email from that arsehole inspector the other day critisising my incident log. Er.... all the information is there, it has to be to cover my arse. I never did hear back from him. I assume thats because Im right....


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks for the update re Kelzy and Evan.
Thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## sparky32

Oh i'm totally devasted to hear about little Evan, my thoughts are with Kelzy and her family. Its so unfair that she's having to go through all this, i could just cry and cry for her. We'll all be here for you Kelzy and if you ever have any questions feel free to ask away.

Much love xx


----------



## Mum2miller

Thinking of you Kel, your family and precious little Evan, Looking at your precious pictures of Evan take me back to my little boy Miller who we lost to a similar complication a year ago. i know the pain you are feeling and know there are no words that will help ease the pain. I know for me just simply knowing that my little boy touched so many lives helped and just going through this forum its very clear Evan has touched us all. We are all thinking of you and sending prayers. xx


----------



## DragonMummy

So you don't all think I have forgotten or not bothered, am going to wait and see what Kelly wants with regards to having him on the front page. It's her decision and I don't want to overstep the mark.


----------



## sparky32

DragonMummy said:


> So you don't all think I have forgotten or not bothered, am going to wait and see what Kelly wants with regards to having him on the front page. It's her decision and I don't want to overstep the mark.

Totally understand, she'll let you know when she's ready xx


----------



## freckles09

DragonMummy said:


> *Hey everyone, I text Kel this morning and just received an update.
> 
> 
> Firstly she wanted to pass on her thanks for everyones thoughts and donations. She's really appreciative.
> 
> Regarding little Evan, she says there is nothing more they can do for him and they are switching his ventilator off today. They don't know how long he will carry on without it.
> 
> I have sent her lots of love from everyone.
> 
> God bless, little Evan. xxxxx
> 
> *

Thanks for the update DM. 

So sad for Kelz and her family :cry:


----------



## freckles09

Hann12 said:


> I have just googled the Guildford bearded lady - now that is scary!!
> 
> You guys make me laugh! The BH sound awful but everyone seems to have a good sense of humour with it! I don't believe I've had one yet! Does everyone get them?
> Wez - feeling bad for you with the working, how rubbish!
> 
> Eve - I think you're right, the blood smell is coming from my nose, now thats horrible and I can't get rid of it!
> 
> DM - excellent work on the donations! I'm so impressed by how much has been raised! Let us know if you hear back from Kelz - still very much thinking of her.
> 
> New look hasn't got the maxi's I saw in the shops online, will have to go to a shop, but that will be a while bearing in mind I can't move!
> 
> Freckles - can't believe you are 3/5 engaged, my mw told me that one they are engaged they don't move but BB said hers has so thats confused me.
> 
> I have also spent the morning scaring myself silly because I worked out my baby is positioned 'right side anterior' or ROA and apparently left side anterior is the best thing to have. If your baby is ROA apparently it has to turn completely cockwise during labour to get out and in the process goes posterior and back to anterior. The turning part can take a couple of days of proper contractions too and apparently women that experience this normally have far higher epidural and c section rates as they are exhausted by the time the baby finally gets into position! I going to see if I can get a chiropractor to help move the baby before I go into labour I think. Does anyone else have experience of this? I was always told head down is what you want and now it seems its got to be head down body to the left! arrgghhhh!! :)

Hann, i found this info online somewhere. Though its still confusing as BB was 3/5 as you say... unless you have a wriggler BB!

5/5 engaged - head 'free' and not in the pelvis but above it.
4/5 engaged - just has the top of their head in the pelvis can bob in and out.
3/5 engaged - head in a good position in the pelvis, normally stays like this until labour.
2/5 engaged - most of the head in the pelvis.
1/5 engaged - normally the female would be in labour by this stage as the head is only just palpable from above the pelvis.
0/5 engaged - head totally in the pelvis, birth is almost certainly going to happen soon, cervix would be fully dilated. 

Thanks for explaining ROA, i didn't know what this meant and i have LOA written in my notes from today so am hoping that's a good thing! Hope your baby will turn before you start your labour, but i'd never heard of best body positioning either!


----------



## DragonMummy

Well obviously my baby is perfectly positioned for labour. She might as well be coating herself in vaseline in there she is so well prepared! oh she's gonna be disappointed....


----------



## Hann12

Freckles that's really helpful thank you so much!
You are lucky yours is LOA, I can't find anything specific to move it from ROAto LOA so I'm just not going to lie on my right anymore and hope that helps. I think mine might be like this though be ausr the placenta was low on the left so maybe it's stopping it lying that side. 
Still have time for it to move I guess though, they keep telling me the baby is still small so hopefully it will shifty on round!


----------



## DragonMummy

get on all 4s and shake your bum!!


----------



## Clareabell

my levels of engagement have been recorded all over the place and according to midwife/ consultant she has been popping up and down for the past month, which i was told was normal. 

I think it is open to interpretation though as its all to do with how much of the head they can feel and people have bigger hands etc its just like bump size I have been I was measured at 29 weeks as being 34cms then at 30 weeks as being 32 last week I was 40cms at 34 weeks and this week at 35 weeks i measured 37. God knows whats true and whats not. My midwife freaked at the babies weight and consultant said she could not see what the fuss was about and baby was within normal range.


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire I do think we require a bump pic..... ;)


----------



## Clareabell

By popular demand here is my 35 + 1 day bump. I put them into black and white because my stretch marks are seriously savage. Does it look massive??
 



Attached Files:







bump 003.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 15









bump 004.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DragonMummy

omg it's BEAUTIFUL!!! Really gorgeous! That's what I looked like with Harry. It's obviously all water because you're so round but you look bloody lovely.


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann and Freckles - I do have a wriggly baby, consultant on Friday even wrote on my notes VERY ACTIVE BABY! I thought once they were 1/5 or 0/5 they didnt come back out but that probably isnt true either. 

I wasnt aware of the LOA or ROA though, will have to have a look!


----------



## Blue_bear

Claire you look amazing!


----------



## Clareabell

Believe me the bump does not look lovely COVERED in red angry stretch marks. I cant wait to find out the weight of her when she comes out. If she weighed 5"7 at 33 weeks i hate to imagine what she is now or whether its all rubbish and she comes out a tiddler.

My consultant said to pay no attention to the sonographer she said "its not exact science, Claire".


----------



## Annamumof2

wow claire a lovely bump and a big one too...


----------



## Hann12

It is alovely bump, I'll post one too tomorrow to signify my 33 weeks. 

I have just had an hours nap on my left hand side - don't think the baby has budged one bit! It's a really active baby in that it wriggles around but only on the same area. I think it's a little trouble maker already and it's not even out yet lol!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Mine was the same with H, Claire. I HATED it. that's why I have no bump pics. I guess as bump is smaller this time I didn't have to stretch so no new ones so far


----------



## Sherri81

Thanks for the update on Evan DM. Such a sad day for Kelzy. Sending her thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MrsWez

Great bump, Claire!!! I'll have to post mine soon.


----------



## BlueViolet

Today I have my 34 week appointment. I have so many questions for my MW and I'm sure I'll forget half by the time I get there. I might have to write some down. I'm so going to beg for another ultrasound and maybe this MW will cave in :) I'm not sure why I need to be certain of the gender, but somehow I do. Everything is already purchased, so the most I would do is exchange a few clothes, but nothing major. 

My dad is coming down tonight to visit and help us with some home improvement projects. I'm excited, although I probably won't be of much help. My mom was going to come, but she has to work, so that's a bummer. I'm going to have to figure out what to cook tonight...it might be turkey hot dogs on the grill. They get done so quickly and there's no mess to clean. 

DM, thank you for the update from Kelzy. My heart is breaking for her. 

Clarea, you have a beautiful bump! :)

Hann, thanks for bringing up the baby's position topic. I might have to ask my MW about that. I think my baby is mostly on the right too. 

About the maxi dress discussion, I'm very tempted to buy a few. Part of me is considering shorter summer dresses, but I don't know if they'd cover my bump properly without ending up looking super short. Do you think this dress might work? (it's not maternity, but the price is great and I could wear it after the baby)

https://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/...&c=Page&cid=1265488498744&pagename=vsdWrapper


----------



## Aaisrie

BV looks like it'd be VERY short ala bump!! I got a knee length one that I wear with legging and it's near enough crotch short lol

Clare you look gorgeous!


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> *Hey everyone, I text Kel this morning and just received an update.
> 
> 
> Firstly she wanted to pass on her thanks for everyones thoughts and donations. She's really appreciative.
> 
> Regarding little Evan, she says there is nothing more they can do for him and they are switching his ventilator off today. They don't know how long he will carry on without it.
> 
> I have sent her lots of love from everyone.
> 
> God bless, little Evan. xxxxx
> 
> *

DM thanks for updating this and by text earlier.

My heart is breaking for you Kelz and baby Evan. You are in my thoughts and prayers at this terribly difficult time. Sending you all the love in the world xx
:hugs:

Will catch up with the rest of yas latez xx


----------



## curlew

DM thanks for the updates and I agree better to wait til Kelly decides re the front page.

Kelly - my thoughts go out to you, Evan and Abbie at this particularly distressing time. No words can express how sorry I am that this has happened to you. We are here when you need us and you want to talk. xxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Chuff hiccups anyone.....?


----------



## Aaisrie

BB I had my evening bout about 30 mins ago!! LOL


----------



## MrsWez

BB, just had mine a few minutes ago.


----------



## Blue_bear

pmsl synchronised chuff hiccups!


----------



## emzeebob

i think im the lucky one that hasnt had them yet lol,

ive just got to put up with feet in ribs and wat feels like hes trying to scrap his way out my hips with his hands today but i have done loads today, my oh decided to take me brum for the day so walked loads, brought krispy kremes and made my own teddy bear lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww Emzee that's cute!! I wanna be taken to make my own bear!!

I'm lying on the sofa feeling sick, still having BH and exhausted... *pity party*


----------



## Hann12

I'll join the pity party eve! I decided I wanted to get out of the flat and a walk to the end of the road and back would normally take 10 minutes has just taken me an hour. Thought I was going to pass out from the pain. Really miserable! I hope it's a bit better tomorrow!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann that was like me trying to buy groceries - some guy called Rolf had to get me a chair in Tesco because I sat down in the middle of the floor nearly passed out... embarrassed much!


----------



## MrsWez

Emzee, did you mention something about Krispy Kremes? :flower:


----------



## melissasbump

DM, thats a great total raised so far, well done you!:thumbup:
And PMSL at the Guildford bearded lady!

Eve, loving your description of yourself pregnantl! Its similar to how i feel! Isnt it weird you didnt have HG last time! You dont follow the trend of "more sickness with a girl"

Hann, i had to laugh at your post when you said "the baby had to turn completly cockwise!" lol Sorry, i wouldnt worry bout position too much yet, still got a little room to move i think. 

Clare, your job is tough, MH patients are the bain of our lives in the police, sometimes its a never ending circle of MH, Custody, courts, hospitals and then Custody again. We deal with the same people on a regular basis but no one agency wants to know or has the power to make any permenant change.
Great bump pic by the way! I dont think mine is too far behind yours!


Freckles, thanks for the engaging info, its very interesting! I dont really know where my baby is except its head down and my foof and bum keep hiccuping!:wacko:


BV, Hope your MW appointment went well and great that your dad is coming down to help with your diy, im useless at diy at the best of times! Luckily OH is better than me!

Emzee, love crispy kremes! yummah! 

Il join the pity party too.. where shall i start!!:wacko:

Naa seriously today has been much better than yesterday, had a lovely time with my friend who is 28 weeks gone with her 2nd. We went out for lunch the popped into sainsburys to look at baby clothes, all there clothing is 25% off at the mo, i got two baby sleeping bags and with the discount were £9 each so a bargin! I love their baby stuff too so very happy. Then popped to Matalan but didnt buy anything from there.

So glad its the weekend and better still a bank holiday, we dont have much planned except meeting friends for lunch tomorrow, its their daughters 6th birthday so we are going to pizza hut yay!
It will be nice for OH to have a rest hes exausted from work so im gonna try not to give him too many jobs to do!

Just had a pizza, oops twice in a row!:wacko:


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel well I can guarantee this is a boy, I've seen his scrotum enough... the last dr thought it only right to point out his "treasure" as he called it!!! lol


----------



## Hann12

Eve - can very much sympathise on the public fainting! 

Mel - yes linds text me about the misspell to cockwisr but I really couldn't be bothered to amend it! I'm clearly in a no effort frame of mind!


----------



## Doodlepants

Evening!
sorry for the mundane post but does anyone use itunes? I have no problems usually except I have never been able to burn a cd!!! I want one for my car but whenever I try to do it it starts to initialize then spits the disk out saying 'unknown error'....anyone have any ideas?

Lovely bump pic btw!! I must do one soon it's been ages!


----------



## DragonMummy

*l've just had an update.

"Evan passed away peacefully in his mummy's arms at 5.45pm, he wasn't in any pain x"*


Sleep well, precious little man. xxxxx


----------



## mummySS

Hmm Doods maybe it's the disc itself, have you tried another one or a different type? 

Just on my way home from work (don't feel bad for me - I strolled in at 3pm!). Guys next to me on tube has the most stinky breath. :sick:

Can't wait to get home and enjoy the long weekend... Will be on properly later to respond to everything x x


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> *l've just had an update.
> 
> "Evan passed away peacefully in his mummy's arms at 5.45pm, he wasn't in any pain x"*
> 
> 
> Sleep well, precious little man. xxxxx

:cry: :angel:


----------



## Blue_bear

:cry: 

We all have a very special angel watching over us now, sleep tight little fella xxxx


----------



## fifi-folle

So sorry to hear this x


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Linds. 

Kelly - my thoughts are with you tonight. I'm glad that Evan was being cuddled by you when it happened and that he passed away peacefully. :hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> *l've just had an update.
> 
> "Evan passed away peacefully in his mummy's arms at 5.45pm, he wasn't in any pain x"*
> 
> 
> Sleep well, precious little man. xxxxx

sleep well baby Evan....
Kel my thoughts are with you and your family...

Devastated.... thats all i can say right now..


----------



## Annamumof2

DM - thank you for the update on Evan and kelly, and i would like to say a big sorry to kelly and I can't believed it happen to a wonderful women like her, I'm sat here crying my eyes out as i cant believe it.

Me, Andy, Jason, Skye and Flynn all send big hugs and kisses to you and your family xxx


----------



## Clareabell

Devastating news. So glad that he passed peacefully and quickly while having cuddles with his mummy.

Kelly I have no words, life can be unjust :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Just absolutely knocked for six. Even though we all knew it was going to happen, we all knew a miracle was unlikely, all the while he was hanging on it just gave us all a bit of hope that Kelly wasn't going to lose her precious boy. Am just absolutely gutted for her. Have just bawled on my husband for about half an hour....


----------



## Clareabell

Its devastating, im also so bloody angry at how unfair life can be.


----------



## DragonMummy

It's not right at all.... Kelly did everything right, put her children first all the time and this happens to a healthy woman carrying a healthy baby. I cannot understand it, it simply makes no sense to me. This should happen at 8 weeks if it's going to happen. Not 32. Am just completely bewildered.


----------



## sparky32

:kiss: Evan :kiss: so so sorry Kel that you had to say goodbye to your precious little boy :cry: they are no words that can help ease your pain. Just know that we are all here for you day or night and when you feel ready. Big big hugs to you and your family.

Sleep tight little fella and i hope my daughter is giving you a big hug from us al xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Well said, Spark. Thanks. 

Once a Beach Bump, always a Beach Bump eh?


----------



## gw76

Devastating news...at a loss for words...:hugs:


----------



## Clareabell

Found this and thought it was fitting. Im sure everyone will agree that Little Evan has definately touched all of our hearts. 

He was so very, very special And was so from the start You held him in your arms But mainly in your heart And like a single drop of rain That on still waters fall, His life did ripples make And touched the lives of all. He's gone to play with angels In heaven up above So keep your special memories And treasure them with love Although your darling son, Was with you just a while He'll live on in your heart With a sweet remembered smile


----------



## melissasbump

Clareabell said:


> Found this and thought it was fitting. Im sure everyone will agree that Little Evan has definately touched all of our hearts.
> 
> He was so very, very special And was so from the start You held him in your arms But mainly in your heart And like a single drop of rain That on still waters fall, His life did ripples make And touched the lives of all. He's gone to play with angels In heaven up above So keep your special memories And treasure them with love Although your darling son, Was with you just a while He'll live on in your heart With a sweet remembered smile

Thats beautiful Clare. xx:hugs:


----------



## curlew

Kelly I am so, so sorry for your loss. Words are just not enough but you are in my thoughts. I'm glad you got to spend those precious days with Evan and have some lovely cuddles. :cry:


----------



## Squeeker

Oh, I am so sorry it had to happen this way. So, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hann12

Clareabell said:


> Found this and thought it was fitting. Im sure everyone will agree that Little Evan has definately touched all of our hearts.
> 
> He was so very, very special And was so from the start You held him in your arms But mainly in your heart And like a single drop of rain That on still waters fall, His life did ripples make And touched the lives of all. He's gone to play with angels In heaven up above So keep your special memories And treasure them with love Although your darling son, Was with you just a while He'll live on in your heart With a sweet remembered smile

Perfect words Claire - thank you for sharing it


----------



## DragonMummy

I agree, Claire that says it all. xxx


----------



## Starry Night

:cry: Kelzy, I'm so sorry for your loss.:cry: Evan has really touched all of our hearts. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> *l've just had an update.
> 
> "Evan passed away peacefully in his mummy's arms at 5.45pm, he wasn't in any pain x"*
> 
> 
> Sleep well, precious little man. xxxxx

Fly high little man..... <3


----------



## Aaisrie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApDbmHGe-KQ

They shine a little brighter, they feel a little more 
They touch your life in ways no one has ever done before 
They love a little stronger, they live to give their best 
They make our lives so blest, so why do they go so soon? 
The ones with souls so beautiful 
I heard someone say-- 

There must be Borrowed Angels, here in this life 
They come along, into this world, and make this world bright 
But they can't stay forever 
Cause they're heaven sent 
And sometimes, heaven needs them back again 

They reach a little deeper, they see what's in your soul 
And even when they leave you know, you'll never let them go 
The world's a little richer, just cause they came along 
Their love goes on and on, so why do they go so soon? 
The ones with souls so beautiful. I heard someone say-- 

There must be Borrowed Angels, here in this life 
They come along, into this world, and make this world bright 
They can't stay forever, cause they're heaven sent 
And sometimes, heaven needs them back again 

How else can you explain why they're here and not here to stay? 
I believe there must be, must be 

Borrowed Angels, here in this life 
They come along, into this world, and make this world bright 
But they can't stay forever, cause there heaven sent 
And sometimes heaven needs them back again. 
And sometimes heaven needs them back again.


----------



## palmergal

My thoughts go out to Kelzy, a very sad loss that is very unfair. 
May he fly high and forever watch over you. x


----------



## Doodlepants

I honestly don't know what to say. I wish there was something I could do that would make everything better. I am so sorry Kelzy. 
I feel so sad that life can be so cruel.
Fly high baby Evan, you have touched all of our hearts.
God Bless.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mightyspu

Sorry, not a beach bumper (from 2011 anyway) But a friend of Dragonmummy's

Just wanted to say goodnight to little Evan, it's all so horribly sad, but so lovely how supportive you are of each other. Am in floods, and of course thanking my lucky stars for the family I have.


----------



## Sherri81

Obviously words won't be enough, but I do want Kelzy to know how sorry I am for her. This is the worst thing that could have happened. I don't think anyone will forget Evan. I know me and Sparky both have little ones up there ready to give him a hug. And when Kelzy is ready, if she decides this is the thing for her, there is the Neonatal Loss forum filled with wonderful women who've helped me and other women as well. She will be more than welcome there.

Fly high little man.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I am so sorry to hear this.

Sending loads of love and hug to Kelzy and her family.

x


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> *l've just had an update.
> 
> "Evan passed away peacefully in his mummy's arms at 5.45pm, he wasn't in any pain x"*
> 
> 
> Sleep well, precious little man. xxxxx

I'm so sorry to hear this, I guess we were all hanging on to that last bit of hope. Kelz :hugs: thinking of you and Abbie at this difficult time. I'm so pleased you got to spend some time with your angel, and that he spent his last moments cuddling his mummy. That is precious. 

Lots of love, we are here if and when you need us x x x


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> *l've just had an update.
> 
> "Evan passed away peacefully in his mummy's arms at 5.45pm, he wasn't in any pain x"*
> 
> 
> Sleep well, precious little man. xxxxx

:cry: echoing the other women on this thread, words cant express how absolutely sorry and devestated i am for you. Evan was a beautiful little boy and its so unfair he was snatched from this world.
He is an angel now that will forever look down upon you and watch out for you

my deepest sympathies
:hugs:


----------



## sparky32

DragonMummy said:


> Well said, Spark. Thanks.
> 
> Once a Beach Bump, always a Beach Bump eh?

Most definitely & very proud to be part if this group xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

Oh Kelzy, I'm heartbroken for you. I came on and searched through the pages for updates and now I can't seem to stop crying. I'm so very sorry to hear about baby Evan. I'm continuing to pray over you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

sparky32 said:


> :kiss: Evan :kiss: so so sorry Kel that you had to say goodbye to your precious little boy :cry: they are no words that can help ease your pain. Just know that we are all here for you day or night and when you feel ready. Big big hugs to you and your family.
> 
> Sleep tight little fella and i hope my daughter is giving you a big hug from us al xxxx

Your right Sparky, I hope Devon, Grace, Charlie and Avalon play nice with Evan. Mothers shouldn't have to bury their babies. :cry: 

Kelz, we are all here for you anytime. As Sherri said, the Loss Section offers a lot of support as well. :hugs:


----------



## BlueViolet

Kelzy, I'm so sorry to hear the news. Life is not fair. I hope your family is there to comfort you. :hugs:


----------



## amand_a

Kelzy I can not express in words how truly sorry I am for your loss. Evan may have only been with us for a short while, but he has made a mark on the hearts of all of us, all over the world. I hope you are able to find some comport in the special time you were able to share with Evan. :hugs:


----------



## kelzyboo

Just wanted to say how grateful i am to everyone for their kind words, thoughts and prayers for Evan, it means so much that my little boy was thought of by so many people all over the world, it will be comforting to know that in the months and years ahead.
Thankyou to everyone raising money for Evan's unit, they do a fantastic job caring for babies, they took good care of my Evan and i know deep down they tried so hard for him, they did everything they possibly could do for him, so thankyou.

I'm still in the denial stage, angry and broken hearted, i don't know what went wrong, he was growing well, a healthy baby. I don't know what i did, i keep going over it in my head but i can't find any reason for it, thats worse than knowing why, i will never know. They said its a random thing that can happen but i don't get it, how can i go from being fine to an emergancy that could have claimed us both in 45 minutes? I'll never get my head around it, i hardly remember it, the words 'code red, crash section' will stay with me forever but i'll never understand them. I don't know what i did wrong.

I'm glad i spent those 7 days with him, i'll always be thankful for that, it will never be enough but i know how close i came to getting nothing at all, i'm glad i held him, did his nappy and washed his beautiful face, i got to do what any mother does apart from the only thing i really wanted, i didn't get to take him home, i left the hospital with a memory box and a broken heart instead of my Son. I don't know how i'll ever be a normal person again.

I'm not sure how often i will come back here, its painful at the moment but i wanted to aknowledge the love you've all sent to the both of us. I will check back for birth stories if i can and i'm praying for a healthy baby for all of you, nobody deserves this. 

Again thankyou all and i will try to visit a little when i'm stronger x

:angel: Sleep tight my beautiful, brave Evan, i will miss you forvever xx


----------



## melissasbump

Thankyou for your post Kel, you are so strong and brave. You know where we are if you need us xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Echoing what Mel said.

I sat last night listening to borrowed angels on repeat and just crying my heart out for you, it's not fair and it's not right... I can't imagine how you must feel right now... We're here for you when you need us <3


----------



## Doodlepants

We will always be here for you Kel :hugs:

Evan may have only been on Earth a week but he has touched so many hearts- something that some will never achieve. 

You and your family are in my thoughts. You have shown such strength, it must be devastating when no-one can give you a reason why. You were doing everything right, life can be so cruel and unfair.

Stay strong and take comfort in the fact that we are all thinking of you and are here for you always.

Fly high Evan xxxx


----------



## Blue_bear

melissasbump said:


> Thankyou for your post Kel, you are so strong and brave. You know where we are if you need us xx

Absolutely echo this xxxx :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Thank you so much for the update Kel. Please don't think you did anything wrong, you are a wonderful, caring mother, it is clear from how you talk of Abbie and now Evan. It is so difficult to understand why this happened, but know that you did a wonderful job nurturing Evan. It's just so unfair. 

If and when you feel like chatting again, we are all here for you, and will be thinking of you lots. Once a beach bump, always a beach bump. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## curlew

Kelly

Thank you for posting at what must be such an incredibly tough and distressing time for you. I am glad you got to do the things you wanted with Evan for the seven days he was with us and you will treasure your memories.

You did absolutely nothing wrong, it's unfortunately one of those horrible things that can happen to any of us in pregnancy. Please don't blame yourself, you are a wonderful mother and have shown that both with Abbie and Evan.

All my love and best wishes for the future for you and Abbie. Evan will be in my thoughts. xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Kelzy,

Your post made me cry. You are such a strong, brave woman and you did everything right, so don't blame yourself. Hope you have a good support system at home, and know that we'll be here for you when you need us.


----------



## Sherri81

Kelzy, you have to understand, you did nothing wrong. Deepdown someday, you will realize that. But until you can say that to yourself then I think it's our job to keep reminding you of that. We know you did nothing wrong, and you need to believe that yourself someday.

Life is just very unfair sometimes.

I know it's hard for you to keep up with us. I felt the same way about my December thread from last year. I popped in every now and then, but I couldn't handle seeing the day to day stuff. I think everyone will understand if you only check in once in a while. 

It is a very surreal thing to be okay one day, feeling the baby moving inside, and then, 24 hours later, everything's changed. It's surreal, it's confusing, and it's heartbreaking. Please, take care of yourself and give yourself time to work through these emotions. 

Remember, there is always the loss section which I found to be a Godsend right after I lost Devon. There is a public forum for instant help and support, and there is also a private forum that you have to ask the Mods for access to, in case you don't want to talk where everyone can see you.

After losing Devon I did purchase a book called 'Life After Loss.'. It had some useful thoughts, ideas, and tools. If you decide you might want a book to help, this might be one to look into.

I am so glad that you had 7 days with Evan. I hope you have lots of pictures and memories. In the months and years ahead, having these will mean the world to you.

You, Evan, and Abbie won't be forgotten.


----------



## Hann12

Kel - I guess I just want to echo what the other girls have said. I am so heartbroken for you and just can't believe it. You deserve so much more and what has happened makes no sense. I totally understand if you would rather not come in here but if you do you will always be welcome and we will miss you greatly. 
Sending you all my thoughts at this awful time :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

thanks for your lovely post Kel, our hearts are all breaking for you. I really hope the hospital has offered you some counselling, and of course we are all here for you when/if you want. We are devastated for you and baby Evan. 
I must say sweetheart, I am so happy that you are physically okay, like you said it could have been both of you lost.
I spoke to my doctor about this condition as I was so upset of what happend to you, and she said its a very rare and unfortunate experience, about 1 out of 200,000 and no you couldnt have done anything to have caused it and you would have never known.

thinking of you
hugs


----------



## Jenni4

Hi....just logged on after not visiting for a few days and am completely gutted after what i have just read. Kelzy, I am so sorry for your loss and cannot believe how cruel life can be some times. i have no idea what to say...
I am so glad you got to spend some time being a mother to him...small blessings can help so much. It's the daily little things that we all take for granted that can mean so much....give abbie lots of hugs.... I know it's a lesson for me to cherish every moment with my daughter. I hope you can find the strength to carry on for her...Little Evan will be remembered by all of us...he will never be forgotten....:hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies, wow its been a quiet weekend on here, i have been looking but havent really felt like posting as been very sad still as im sure everyone else has. 

Yesterday was one of my best friends little girls birthday so we joined them at pizza hut for lunch, cant believe she is 6 already, a beautiful adorable little girl though as is her younger sister who is my goddaughter.
In the afternoon i started a mamouth sewing mission. We bought a small freestanding shelf unit for the nursery and as we have a lot of spare material from the curtains decided to make like a cover to go over it. WELL... It took us both jointly from 330pm till 1130pm to do and would probably have took someone who had a clue about 2 hours max, but we did it and it more or less looks how we planned! Ive actually got a pretty decent sewing machine given to me recently which was my nans before she passed away so we part machined and part sewed but being a complete beginner at this type of thing it was bloody hard work!
Anyhow my nursery will officially be finished tomorrow so im very excited and will post some pics of it tomorrow evening! 

The other nice thing that happened yesterday the friend who i mentioned earlier, her sister gave birth last night at home, 10 days overdue to a healthy baby boy called Oliver James who weighed 8lb14! its her 3rd baby and they have all been overdue! She was only in labour though for 2 hours from start to finish which i thought was pretty amazing! if only we all could have labours like that!

Today a fairly quiet day at home, a bit of tidying and im gonna make a cake for my stepdads birthday tomorrow, and hopefully finally finish packing my hospital bag! 

Hope everyone is enjoying ther weekend. xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Looking forward to pics Mel and congrats to your friend's sister!!

I'm lying on the sofa feeling really sick... don't know why I feel SO sick today but hey ho at least I don't have to do anything today...


----------



## Hann12

Hi all! 
Mel it was nice to see your post and hear what you've been up to. If you can, post a photo of what you did! It sounds good and well done for being inventive with the spare material. 

It's been hard to post this weekend, as I'm sure everyone is feeling the same about kel, Evan and abbie but I hope everyone is okay. I've seen a few facebook posts about sickness which sounds horrible so big :hugs:

I'm not having much fun right now, seen a chiropractor who was great and was really positive about getting my back ready for birth until she realised she has about 6.5 weeks - she thought I was only about 6 months from my side. Now she is saying that she thinks it maybe unlikely I can have a natural birth because of my disc. Very frustrated, and I just nearly passed out and not sure why. It's not good especially as I'm due to travel to Newcastle on Tuesday night for a friends wedding (the weds) then train back on the Thursday. I don't think I can physically do it which makes me really sad because I would love to be there. Everyone is saying I shouldn't risk it though.
So it's a bit doom and gloom from me I'm afraid.

Hope everyone is doing well though and looking forward to hearing what you have all been up to xx


----------



## Clareabell

Kelly, Thanks for taking the time out to write your post. It was really moving and you are an incrediably brave lady. I wont even pretend to understand how you feel or how anyone begins to move on from something like this. I hope that you are being well looked after by your family and friends. :hugs:

Mel - Glad to hear that you had a good day yesterday with your friends and there children. 

Eve - Boo for feeling sick

AFM - I have not been up to much this weekend. My lovely husband decided to give me a present of a head cold. He is at work today so I get to mope around the house and watch episodes of sex and the city without any wingeing. Going to head over to my parents later this afternoon to be fed.


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, will post a pic, my fingers and hands are KILLING from all the sewing, not helped by the carpel tunnel no doubt but i feel quite proud we were able to make something for our new arrival. I think i was inspired by all the creative ladies on here! 
Have you finished your blanket by the way? 
Sorry your back is so bad, i wouldnt risk the wedding if i were you, trains arent the most comfortable places at at this stage i wouldnt risk it if i were you. Im not seeing my chiropractor again till after the birth, yikes!

Eve, sorry you are feeling sick, im sick of sick ! 

Clare Enjoy your "you" day, sorry you have a headcold though, like we need other things on top of pregnancy!!


----------



## mummySS

Hi everyone, yes like you all i just didn't feel like posting yesterday, felt really unmotivated to do anything as I was really sad. Finally at about 5pm I got my arse into gear, and spent 5pm-midnight sorting out my wardrobes ready to pack. I chucked out loads of stuff, I have a huge bag of stuff for the charity shop and a few things for eBay (would you believe, maternity stuff still with the tag on that i have never worn and don't think i will now!).

Also now that we have a house moving date, I have been able to start ordering stuff. I ordered some garden furniture and have just got my isofix car seat base from Kiddicare. So i'm getting there... so much later than all of you though! Starting to feel stressed (but happy) about moving! 

Hann, sorry to hear about your back, and about the wedding. Newcastle's a long way, so it's probably best you don't risk making your back worse from the travel. How gutting though :( 

Mel - so excited to see your nursery pics, we have heard about the progress so it will be awesome to see the final result!

Eve and Georgie - sorry about the sickness, all I can say is not long now, but i guess that doesn't really help. :hugs:

Claire - enjoy your SATC session!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Mel and Simmy, I know deep down I shouldn't go it's not worth the risk but I'm sad not to see my friend get married and share the day with them. :( 

Simmy - when is the move date? 

Clare - sounds like a nice day planned! 

We are due to have our friends round and meant to be out for dinner but I don't think I can leave the house so take away is more likely. They just got engaged though so will be nice to hear about that. 

Mel - nearly finished the quilt, I stopped for ages as I just wasn't in the mood but I'll finish it this week and post a photo :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Hey girls,

Thanks for the sympathy on the sickness, thankfully it just seems to be once in the morning at the mo, no where near as bad as some of you others have had it!

Sounds like were all pretty much chilling this weekend. I am half watching the grand prix with hubby but been out this morning for a wander round the car boot. 

I have a wedding to go to next weekend so while in asda with my mum yesterday i tried on a few summer dresses. Needless to say it wasn't the most successful shopping trip i have ever had! Nothing was particularly flattering but i did pick up 1 maxi dress in case i cant find andyhting else before then. 

Apologies for slightly one sided post but i hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## BlueViolet

I'm still trying to wake myself up today. My dad has been over to help us with some house projects and it's been a non-stop day yesterday. It was pretty hot and I was helping with the gardening and I had to stop and go in the house to cool off because my belly was aching. I still can't tell if I'm having contractions, but probably. Sometimes it happens when I walk around a while and I get sharp pains very low near my cervix and I need to stop walking for a few seconds to get them to back off. My midwife said I should call in if they happen 8-10 times in an hour. So far, I don't think that's the case, but we'll see. It's probably just BH. 

I need to go take a shower and see if I can help at all today. My husband and my dad are trying to set up the pool. They had to move some pipes under the deck and redo some stuff. I should be available to at least bring them over something to drink or cook breakfast. I'm trying not to push myself too much, but at the same time, I can't sit around doing nothing. 

Hann, sorry your chiropractor wasn't very positive. Maybe they'll find a way to make it work. 

Mel, I can't wait to see pictures of your nursery. Ours is almost done too. We need to hang the mobile from the ceiling and I would love to find a rocking chair at a yard sale to paint. 

Clarea, hope you feel better soon! 

Eve, hope you feel better too! 

Mummy, good luck with the move. I'm glad you got a chance to order the baby stuff. It feels so good when it's all together. Also, just a thought, but you might want to hold on to your maternity stuff for after labor. I'm thinking we'll be gradually getting back to our old clothes, but initially we'll need maternity clothes in various sizes. It would be great if we could all fit in our pre-pregnancy clothes right away, but I think those chances are quite small. I'm going to have to work super hard to get back to normal since I gained more than I had planned. :blush:


----------



## Clareabell

Hann - I wouldnt go if I was you. I think it will be too much and being up in Newcastle in agony will be no fun at all. Looking forward to seeing pics of your blanket. :)

Simmy - How exciting about the move. It iwll be so worth it when its all over and you are settled with baby. I have to say im so glad we are in a house for buba's arrival. We have bought new garden furnitures too and look forward to having friends round if the weather ever gets better. Plus i have become a little obsessed with gardening and growing my own fruit in veg!! Im turning into my mother at 28 lol.

Mel - Nursery sounds good, cant wait to see pics. Im getting excited to find out what flavour all your little bumps will be. 

BB - Glad you are better and it is limiting itself to the morning! I know what you mean about clothes shopping. I feel like a big fat tramp in everything i wear. I have got to the point where i dream about all the clothes I can wear once i have lost the baby weight and i have never been one for fashion. 

Hope DM is alright, she has been very quiet this weekend, then again i guess all of us have been very sad and subdued. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann you def need to take it easy!!

BV I can promise you that when bubs is here the weight is unimportant!!!


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Like the rest of you I haven't really felt like posting much this weekend as I just feel so awful for Kelly and Abbie. 

Mel - sounds like you had a lovely time yesterday and looking forward to seeing your pictures of your hard work.

Eve - sorry you are feeling poorly today. A sofa day sounds like a good idea for you to rest.

Hann - sounds like the wedding may be out which is a real shame. I'm sorry your back is giving you so much pain and it looks as though you may have to have a c-section. Have you an appt to see a consultant?

Clare - lovely of your DH to give you a cold! Hope you enjoy your SATC day though.

Mummyss - when is your moving date? I couldn't even contemplate moving at the moment, I have enough on my plate just getting this place ready for the new one never mind moving. :wacko:Glad you are able to start getting organised though.

BB - it's quite hard to find anything decent to wear at the moment without spending loads, which I for one begrudge as its only a few weeks til we give birth and although I know we won't be back in pre-pregnancy clothes immediately it still seems a waste.

BV - I have had those pains low down in my cervix too when I am on my feet a lot and thought it was just the baby trying to engage, I didn't realise they could be contractions.:dohh: As DS had the cord wrapped all round his neck arms and body he never ever engaged when I had him even after 5 days of induction so I just assumed those pains were what it felt like when the head engaged! Good luck with getting the pool up and running.

AFM - had a busy day yesterday. Went to get DS birthday presents as its his birthday on the 11th June, can't believe he is going to be 7. We are at a BBQ next saturday so we wouldn't be able to get them then so went to toys r us yesterday. Half way round I started to get really bad pains so had to go for a sit down and a coffee after but as we had most stuff he wanted we came home after that. 

The baby's room is now all painted and the cot etc are up so DH went into the attic and got all the baby stuff down - I can hardly move in the baby's room now but as I am on leave as of Wednesday I can now pick away at it all getting it cleaned and steralised. DS had great fun going through all his old books and toys and is so excited about the baby coming - so sweet.

Today I am catching up on laundry and just taking it easy. I am going for a snooze in a moment as DH is taking DS to his swimming lesson so an hours kip is on the cards for me.

Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## mummySS

Thanks for your comments all - my move date will be around June 13th. The purchase actually goes through on the 6th, but since that's my last week of work i didn't fancy moving then! And we're renting our flat, so no rush to move immediately (although obviously we want to get renters in asap so we don't miss out on the £££!)

It is pretty stressful to be honest, but hey ho, I am excited about being in our new house, and my mum and dad are around to help. I just hope the baby doesn't decide to make an early appearance! :)

BV, you're absolutely right about not getting rid of maternity clothes just yet :) Don't worry, i'm only ditching the ones that I bought early on and I don't actually like. Still have plenty more to bum around in once the baby's here. Think they'll work quite well at hiding the old jelly belly :) And enjoy the pool when it's done - lucky you!

Curlew, enjoy your nap! What did you get DS for his birthday? 

Claire/BB - I'm totally with you on the feeling huge thing, i just feel enormous in anything! Also I'm really feeling the extra weight on my feet and legs now - i get incredibly tired being on my feet for more than 5 mins. 

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I hope the pains have eased Curlew and that you have fun getting the babies stuff all ready [my crib and change table are still in bits in the loft!]

Simmy sounds like an exciting move!!!

I wore all my maternity even after Saraya was born - even my maternity jeans because my jelly belly was very much there!! Plus they're great for those "fat" days too!!


----------



## MrsWez

Mel - I can't wait to see the finished product. 

Eve - Can't believe your not feeling well again! You poor thing, hope you are able to relax today.

Hann - Is there anything else they can do for you? I'm sorry you are in so much pain. :(

Clare - I'm sorry you caught a cold, my allergies have been acting up again. I couldnt' imagine a cold. :hugs:

Mummyss - congrats on the move, I hope it's smooth.

BB -Hope you feel better. I have a very limited amount of clothes too. It's hard to find something to wear. 

Kelz, still very much thinking about you, Evan and Abbie. :cry:

AFM, 6th day of work in a row. All early shifts. yuck, only one more day left until I'm off for 2 days. I go to the OB on Tuesday to check on baby and my braxton hicks. I'm getting my cerclage removed on the 14th of June and get a scan to check position and growth. My OB says he could come anytime after that, although I want him fully cooked!!


----------



## emzeebob

today the only way i can describe how im feeling is complete poo!

feel like im back at the beginning, nausea and general crap, my spd is killing me plus i have a very sharp pain low down rite at the front which feels like someone is pulling me down oooouch! baby is moving loads though so not worried, im so tired i feel like i could sleep for a week.

hope everyone is well, kel and angel evan are in my thorts x x x


----------



## BlueViolet

Curlew, I didn't mean to alarm you about contractions. I have no idea if they are or not. I initially thought it was her head moving further down, but they're a lot more frequent now and I'm starting to wonder if they are contractions. Some of them are awfully sharp. I thought if she moved further down it would feel like a constant dull pressure type of pain. It's so tough to figure this out since everyone is different and it's my first pregnancy. Reading about it doesn't quite explain it. This is when my Biology background feels so useless. 

Bb, hope your sickness goes away altogether. There are plenty of other unpleasant pregnancy related symptoms that you don't need to deal with that too. I feel for you about not being able to find flattering clothes. I love the way my bump looks, but it is making it difficult fitting in my dress clothes for work. At home I hang around in yoga capris and tank tops or summer dresses. I don't even care if my belly is sticking out of my tops at home, but at work is a different story. I have pants I can't button anymore, but I refuse to buy more. 

Speaking of not fitting in clothes, I'm going to go stuff my face. I made blueberry muffins :)


----------



## Aaisrie

BV it's probably just BH. I get them a lot especially if I'm on my feet and they are SORE and sharp and enough for me to have to stop and breathe through them. I find mine can be quite regular too but they ease off after hrs... my last lot lasted about 48hrs before easing!


----------



## Blue_bear

My Braxton hicks are getting alot more frequent too. Sometimes it actually makes me stop and think, is this it?! But then they die off....i feel this may go on for a few weeks yet :)


----------



## Hann12

Is it wrong that I haven't had BH yet?


----------



## Blue_bear

Copied from a post in third tri but this website has set me off giggling a little....
https://www.lets-panic.com/pregnancy/third-trimester/ninth-month-theres-no-turning-back-now/

I havent been through all the options in the left hand column yet but the ones i have read are pretty good.


----------



## Sherri81

Am I the only one NOT getting BH? You girls have me worried that there's something wrong. I'm actually very nervous about the lack of hiccups too, as it seems that everyone's babies have had them at least once. Is my baby not practicing his breathing?

I am getting a bit worried now. And I've also started feeling shitty for the past week. Diarrhea all the time, nausea the same as it was when I had morning sickness. And this is gonna sound weird, but just a few days ago I was having alot of trouble moving around, turning over in bed etc. I just felt cumbersome and it took alot to move my stomach. But now I'm not having any problem. I feel like I move faster and like there isn't as much stomach to move around... Why would this be happening?


----------



## BlueViolet

Eve, you're probably right about BH. I read that your uterus gets hard during BH, but so far mine hasn't much. They probably present themselves in a lot of different ways. 

Bb, that link is so funny. I needed a good laugh. I was really starting to feel sorry for myself and that's not good. I nearly burst in tears when my dad said he cleaned up gravel from our driveway and claimed that we don't do anything around the house. Big insult! I got all defensive and sensitive. We're still getting the hang of home ownership and it seems like weekends go by so quickly...it's a never ending list of projects and since we're still learning our way through DIY it takes us so much longer. A little gravel on our paver brick driveway was the least of my concerns...

Emzee, sorry to hear you feel so awful. I hope you feel better soon. You can't go wrong with trying to nap. 

Hann and Sherri, I wouldn't worry about the lack of BH. From what I read they can start at different points in the pregnancy and most women don't realize they're having them. 

Sherri, hope your stomach eases up on you. Have you tried yogurt with probiotics? I'm sure you already tried everything, but I figured I'd suggest it if you didn't try it already. I also read that walking helps with nausea. I haven't tested that since I can't hold my pee very long to go for long walks.


----------



## Hann12

Its a relief to know that someone else hasn't had BH too. I have the odd twinge but not regular stomach tightenings so I think they are more likely to be the baby sticking its elbow or knee into my stomach. Its an active baby so I'm hoping thats the main thing!

Funny article BB thanks for posting!
I think its very easy to feel sorry for ourselves BV - I go up and down all the time with emotions, I'm actually sick of myself. Its worse now I can't leave the house as I'm feeling like a prisoner in my own home and I'm boring myself! My parents are here tomorrow which will be a welcome distraction!
Our friends should be here soon and I will be having a glass of champagne to celebrate their engagement and I hope I feel tipsy from my one glass too!! Its been so long since I had a drink it should have some effect. I used to be able to drink gallons of champagn (okay slight exaggerration as I wasn't an alcoholic clearly) but now I'm hoping that one glass gives me a lift!! Small things.....


----------



## mummySS

BlueViolet said:


> Speaking of not fitting in clothes, I'm going to go stuff my face. I made blueberry muffins :)

:rofl:


Oh and I haven't had any BH at all, i'm sure that's fine/normal. And Sherri sometimes i too have days where i can barely move and days that i'm fine. It seems totally random! 

x


----------



## Blue_bear

Random question of the day - Is anyone else getting shooting pains in their thighs?


----------



## Clareabell

Bb I get pain in my inner thighs. No idea why probably because they are getting so fat! Lol :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Clareabell said:


> Bb I get pain in my inner thighs. No idea why probably because they are getting so fat! Lol :)

I thought the same :( Of mine....not yours....obviously....:wacko:


----------



## sparky32

Kelzy, thank you for taking the time to let us know how your doing, i've been thinking of you so much. I totally understand why you may not visit us for sometime, it took me a while before i was able to do the same. As hsppy as i was to hear their stories i sometimes got mad at them too. I took great comfort from the neonatal section and recieved the most wonderful support, without which i couldnt have gone on some days. Like Sherri says reading materials are good to have especially in the early days. I read "empty cradle, broken heart" which i still have and could send to you. If theres any questions or thoughts you need to air, feel free to PM me. Much love and hugs xxx

AFM - i've just returned from hospital after spendinf the whole day there. My itch got so severe i couldn't take it any longer. For the last few days i've only had 6 hours sleep in total. It turns out i have OC and my liver isnt functioning properly. I've been given medication that will hopefully help and i'm to meet with my consultant this week to have a liver scan and discuss my treatment plan for the next 4 weeks as its highly likely that baby will be here around 37 weeks. I am so relieved that finally i have the diagnosis and can be treated, for the last 5 weeks i've been going through some tough days with this and felt like i was going insane!!

I'll go and catch up on the rest of the thread but i hope your all well xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Eek Sparky! Poor you!
I hope your medication will help you :hugs:
xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Sparks, my itch is driving me crazy too - I'm glad they've found what yours is and are treating it. I hope everything is okay with Bubs <3


----------



## Aaisrie

BV mine aren't hardenings either, just severe period cramps - it feels the same way labour started with Saraya too


----------



## DragonMummy

Apologies for absence - I was at MIL's for the weekend for B&SIL's engagement party. Nothing like watching your husband's already quite annoying family get completely shitfaced and having to stay sober. 


Kel, there's a million things I want to say to you but none of it seems good enough. I desperately want to give you a huge hug and be there for you but obviously I can't. I do want to echo what the others have said. I know that if I was in your situation I would also look to blame myself and beat myself up with "what ifs" but you did nothing wrong. Look at all these selfish *******s that drink loads, smoke and take drugs and behave recklessly during pregnancy and have no problems. You couldn't have known and you couldn't have prevented it. 

I have just been so, so upset and angry for you though. In a lot of indtances of late term loss there's reasons for losing the baby. Like MM's Charlie, God bless him, was so poorly. But I just cannot find the justification for you losing Evan and it just seems so bloody unfair. Not just for you but for your precious boy who didn't have a chance. I don't know how you get over something like this and maybe you never will, but just learn to live with the pain. But we will always be here for you if you want some company. And you have my number. I know it's painful and I don't want to keep bothering you but do know that I am thinking of you always and you can message me any time.


----------



## DragonMummy

Re BH's - I did some reading and apparently they all start in first tri so youre all HAVING them, you just aren't feeling them. Maybe something to do with baby's position? 

Mine vary from just a bit of pressure/bump going hard to full on rigid bump/period pains


----------



## Aaisrie

Good to see you back DM!


----------



## DragonMummy

I have been reading but too much to say to bother with the ordeal of trying to update on my phone..... :haha:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

DragonMummy said:


> Re BH's - I did some reading and apparently they all start in first tri so youre all HAVING them, you just aren't feeling them. Maybe something to do with baby's position?
> 
> Mine vary from just a bit of pressure/bump going hard to full on rigid bump/period pains

You have braxton hicks when your not pregnant aswell.

Your uterus contracts daily but obviously the more pregnant you are the more you are going to feel them.

Remember though they shouldn't grow consistently longer, stronger, and closer together.


----------



## DragonMummy

No you don't. BH's are specifically uterine contractions that occur during pregnancy.


----------



## melissasbump

Another random one... do i NEED a baby swing? i have a bouncer and a playmat but swings are a lot of money which we dont really have unless we get some gift vouchers when bubs is born, i was thinking of doing without then getting something like a jumperoo type thing probably as a xmas present? opinions please?? xx


----------



## DragonMummy

nah - one or the other. i have a swing so not bothering with a bouncer. You don't NEED any of that shit! They just know you want to spend money on precious baby :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and I'm getting Sophie the jumperoo for christmas too! They didn't exist when H was wee!


----------



## Clareabell

I dont think so Mel i think one or the other is sufficent. I have a swing and not a bouncer. I think they are much of the same thing with the same idea! Child containment to allow mummys to use the toilet etc etc.

As for BH i was under the impression that they were specifically related to pregnancy. They were first diagnosed by " Dr John Braxton Hicks" after he did research into the uterine contractions at late stage pregnancy that mothers mistook for labour.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:shrug: then.

My pregnancy book is probably out dated then


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> oh and I'm getting Sophie the jumperoo for christmas too! They didn't exist when H was wee!

My mummy friends SWEAR by the jumperoo! it looks great, shame i wont be able to get my huge backside in it!:rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel you're not the only one who wants a grown up one..... although they do have something like it at most seaside resorts with the trampolines!


----------



## Doodlepants

Heehee I was just thinking that! I really really want one!- think of all the baby weight we'd loose bouncing around!! WAY more fun than the gym!


----------



## curlew

Hi

I've only had a couple of BH where my bump has gone completely solid and taken my breath away. What I have had is a pain in my cervix when I am up and about, shopping etc and it feels like the baby is trying to make a bid for freedom!! 

I have also had absolute stabbing pains in my right hand side which have had me bent nearly double but that has been trapped wind as I have been like a belching navvy for half an hour and then it clears :blush:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oooh yes I've had that too Curlew! And I hate the cervix pain. Has not been so bad last few days as wee lass has popped back up and out again (can tell as I'm not walking like a buggered cowboy and my bump is suddenly huge again) but she's working her way down again.....


----------



## DragonMummy

Off to M&P site to buy my car seat. Am v cross though because although they have 10% off everything, they have taken 30% off a couple of identical car seats, I just don't like the colour. So i am effectively paying an extra £35 to get the colour I want. Sigh..... don't care. Want pink.


----------



## melissasbump

Thanks ladies, you have helped me reach my decision, i wont bother getting one for now, if baby comes out screaming that they havent got a swing then its tough love im afraid! lol!
So tired now, feels like ive been on my feet all day, we have cleared out our massive understairs cupboard and now the travel system fits neatly in it! yay!:happydance:

So happy everything is coming together now and i can nearly relax that theres no more left to do/buy before LO is born. Just seen pics of my friends sisters baby boy born last night, what a beautiful baby! a proper little chubster! x


----------



## Annamumof2

DM - your right about only getting BH while pregnant... stupid to think we get it while not, cant see how the body would find a reason too

Still thinking of you kel and wishing i can hug you tight

I got my pram yesterday :-D it wasnt ment to be here till Tuesday but I cant complane


----------



## DragonMummy

Can somebody please order me to just pay now and stop poking about on the site for other shite that I don't need....


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL DM Pay now!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I mean LOOK! It's a BARGAIN!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

omg Dm that's soooo cute!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm not helping huh?? I actually quite like these - soft toy


----------



## Sherri81

Wow, I really am an odd duck then since I've never felt BH inside, or outside, of pregnancy!

A little cheesed right now. So my OB had been talking about sectioning me between 35-36 weeks. Now she's decided on 37 weeks. I know the longer he stays in the better. I do get that obviously. But with my history I'm already a bag of nerves, but I was getting used to saying 'only 2 or 3 more weeks.' Now I'm back up to 4 weeks again. My nerves can't take it! Plus my OB is gonna be gone for almost all of my 36th week! Plus, all of the other OBs in her clinic will be gone too, so even if I do get to 36.5 weeks or so, if something starts happening, then it won't be my OB doing it! Frusteration beyond belief. They're all attending a conference in Vancouver. I should have just stayed down there!

Sorry for the bitching. I'm just a bag of nerves as I've never been here before, and I was just starting to get comfortable with the whole 35-36 week thing. Another month to me seems like an impossibility.


----------



## Annamumof2

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww i want one.... for ummm not me honest


----------



## mummySS

Lol @pollyanna pony! Dm - they have those things on offer all the time, and Soph wont use it for at least another nine months! 

Mel i'm not bothering with a swing either, some babies don't even like them! I will def be tempted to get a jumperoo for chrimbo though.

I LOVE those bungee trampolines, awesome fun! :holly:


----------



## DragonMummy

Sher it's understandable, particularly with the past weeks events I think we are all very in touch with how precious our babies are. have they given you a date? We could be csec buddies! :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve you are NOT helping - those toys are sooo cute! But when we moved I took TWO big bin sacks of teddies to the charity shop so not about to buy any. And as for the pony, I have a green zebra up in the loft so M would shit frisbees if I bought that!


----------



## Annamumof2

Anyone else hear clicking sounds from there belly?

Andys heard Flynn click a few times now and its fine he said but it sounds strange i would be laying here and then hear a click


----------



## Blue_bear

Eve - I love those soft toy dogs! Cute!

DM - LOVE the pony, as to be expected i spose!

Sherri - Sorry they are making you hang on, but at least if you make it to 37 weeks he wont be classed as a preemie and yo will have gone full term. ((hugs)) though as i understand it must be stressful for you.


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> Eve you are NOT helping - those toys are sooo cute! But when we moved I took TWO big bin sacks of teddies to the charity shop so not about to buy any. And as for the pony, I have a green zebra up in the loft so M would shit frisbees if I bought that!

I recycle mine to the dogs, they love a good stuffed toy :)


----------



## Aaisrie

I still have my soft toys.. I disguise them casually in Saraya's room LOL


----------



## SugarBeth

It's been a busy weekend here! I got my maternity photos done yesterday, which I'll hopefully be getting back in a week or so (I'm super excited, I'm really hoping they came out well!) 

TMI, but it looked like I might have lost some of my mucous plug yesterday. I didn't get to really see it since as I let go of the toliet paper, I thought - "hey, that doesn't look normal, that looks globby!" I've been having a lot of BH and cervical stabbing lately, so it very well may have been. :shrug:

I also got my belly painted yesterday! Me and little Katie got to be Miss October in a calendar shoot. It took about an hour to get my belly painted, and I had some issues with her trying to punch the paintbrush, roll over my nerves again and again (which made me nearly faint at one point) and cause lots of cramps. But the belly painting itself was fun! Here's what it looked like:

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/026-1.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/032-3.jpg


----------



## Doodlepants

Cool pics SB!!!
Can't wait to see the other piccys!!

On the subject of bargains, I found this earlier (after I'd gone on to have a nose at the gorgeous seat you're getting!!- Is it the flora one?):
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-doodle-pip-knitted-blanket/788307300/type-i/

Half price pretty much! I thought that looked quite good.....now to find some spare cash.........stupid car!


----------



## melissasbump

Love that painted bump SB!

Ok so for the last hour or so ive had weird period pain below my bump and just above my foof, just googled it and now im slightly freaked out! Please ladies put my mind at rest! am gonna try a warm bath to ease the pain!


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Mel. I hope it's not too painful. I can't advise as I've never felt BH so couldn't advise whether its that or something else. I'm sure some of the others will know....xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel that's basically what I've been having for weeks - hurts like a bitch


----------



## Annamumof2

I got pains like that I just take a hot bath and parasetamol that normaly eases mine, hope the bath settles yours hun


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel - I've been having that too for a couple of weeks. Don't forget, big heavy bump.... puts a strain on our bits! It's only if its obviously coming and going that you need to worry. Or phne your mat unit anyway!

SB - fab pic! Love it....


Doods - that is a BAR-JIN! I have the gingerbread blanket and it is bloody gorgeous. Such good quality and even survived my rather agressive laundry process. And yes its the Aton Flora I've gone for. All ordered! 

Oh and THIS too.... Just cannot bloody help myself....


----------



## DragonMummy

Have just done a bit of reading. Seems that quite a few women don't feel BH's at all. So no need to worry, you're not weird! Well, not in that respect anyway :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

I had my last lot for 48hrs every 3-5 mins... I was exhausted!


----------



## Doodlepants

We have that spiral thingy too! It's so cute!
I have to keep it away from the dog though as it vibrates- her fave toys are H's old ones that have pullstrings!....weird lol!


----------



## Annamumof2

Ok Flynn is setting tightening off and I feel strange pressure down below I'm gonna just get ready to go bed I think just as hes got active

I was almost in a car accerdent today thanks to some twat tried to smash in to us but lucky andy was quickly swerve i was a little shook up and flynns been quiet up till now but i will send you all big hugs and bid you all a goodnight


----------



## Doodlepants

Hope you feel OK Anna :hugs:
Hopefully some sleep will do you good xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Hope you feel OK Anna :hugs:
> Hopefully some sleep will do you good xx

Yeah I'm ok hun just body dont feel right, checked my BP and it seems ok so gonna see if sllep carms me. Night night xxx


----------



## Clareabell

I have that spiral thing too. Its already on our car seat its so sweet. 

Anna - Hope you feel better. 

Mel - Like the others i get those sorts of pains too especially if i have had a busy day. Hope the bugger off :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Clareabell said:


> I have that spiral thing too. Its already on our car seat its so sweet.
> 
> Anna - Hope you feel better.
> 
> Mel - Like the others i get those sorts of pains too especially if i have had a busy day. Hope the bugger off :)

They look lovely on the car seats don't they?! What seat have you got? x


----------



## Aaisrie

Maybe just a bit of anxiety Anna? Hope you get some sleep


----------



## DragonMummy

OK just got another bar-jin..... (i know.... wind the wallet in :rofl:)

I wanted the Baby Bjorn Synergy carrier which is like £110. Way too pricey. amazon do it for about £85 so was going to get it then a colleague said she was selling the Active carrier (which is the next one down) in as new condition, £45. Lovely. 

Anyway she text me tonight to say her hubby doesn't want her to sell it so I couldn't have it. Fine. No prob. So I look on Amazon and the Active is £80. and the Synergy has dropped to £60! From £110! Sold to the woman with the smoking debit card.....

HERE it is in case anyone else is interested xxx


----------



## Sherri81

Sorry about the near accident Anna. I hope things settle down for you. Just keep an eye on things.

Love the painted bump. You're a brave lady lol.

I can't see any of the links on my stupid iPod, so I'll have to look in a bit. Sounds like they're all toys though. So sad... We aren't buying any new toys for this baby. Greg got spoiled when he was a baby, so I'm just gonna clean them up and re-battery them. Same for stuffies. Greg has too many and we're working on making him a 'big boy' so his stuffies are going to the baby.

DM, I think she said she'd do a section on June 27. I am getting so nervous, in part because Kelzy's situation is obviously something that takes the piss out of me, but also, at the start, I was told I had a 10% chance of going to term. I mean, to have numerous Drs work out your mathematical chance of going to term, it's kind of a wake up call. Since 24 weeks people have been prepping me to have the baby 'any day now.' And then it was locked in for 35 weeks, then maybe 36, and now it's 37. It's just getting hard.

I think I have a foot stuck between my ribs right now lol. I think he actually does get it stuck in there, cuz when he pulls it back he always has to give it a twist.

My OB called me from the hospital today. I love that she calls me at home, on a Sunday. She said diarrhea that persists is a sign of preterm labour, as are period pains, back ache that happens in a pattern, and heaviness in the pelvis. Her advice to me, which is what I'm passing on to all of you since we are all kind of feeling meh, get your OB to perform the fetal fibronectin test. And obviously, if you're really questioning things, go to labour and delivery.


----------



## DragonMummy

i'm also booked in for 27th. i don't reckon I'll get there either. H came out at 38 weeks and Sophie has been trying to escape for weeks! I ain't getting to 39+4! I know your situation is rather more severe but hey, we can count down together :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea I've been wondering the same and have umed and ahed about ringing the hospital as these cervix pains have progressively gotten worse.. especially as they have been REALLY regular but so far have held off. Chris is convinced I won't make it to 40w whereas I think I'm living in the land of optimism that unless there's a head hanging out of my vag that everything is fine...


----------



## MrsWez

Cute Bump, SB!!

Anna, glad you are okay and Andy has quick reflexes! 

Sherri, sorry you are frustrated. I have faith in you. :hugs:

Curlew, I have similar pains but on the left side. I'm hoping it's not scar tissue from my endometrosis. 

Sparky, I'm glad they found what's been bothering you. I hope the Dr.s are able to help you. 

Mel, we have swing that doubles as a bouncer. https://www.amazon.com/Graco-Swing-...2P7I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306707100&sr=8-1

DM and Eve, your not helping my spending habits!! lol


----------



## Hann12

Wow missed loads again tonight! 

:hugs: to all those of you with BH and pains etc

DM - loving your bargains! Really nice stuff and Doods - love that blanket! Total bargain! 

Sherri - hopefully 37 weeks will go faster than you think and safer to have the baby after that point too. Nit only that but you get to be date buddies with DM and it's my wedding anniversary! Good date I say!

So I have taken everyones advice and decided not to go to the wedding. Unfortunately I missed the cancellation policy by several hours so they will only reimburse us for one night but guess that's better than nothing. Just sad I won't be there for it but I know safer is better. 

Will catch up properly tomorrow anyway :)


----------



## Doodlepants

ARRRRGGGGHH!

Sorry, this is a self indulgent moan!

Just got an email from mcafee saying they will automatically be renewing my subscription of £50!!!!!!!!!!!- I uninstalled and cancelled it about 9 months ago- I now can't do anythig about it until tuesday, so I get to spend my Birthday on the phone to those morons!
I've just been on the site and they won't let me change or remove my card details!!!
Oh- the reason I cancelled in the 1st place is because despite me having thier internet security or whatever, I got a virus so called them to ask how the heck that had happened and was told FOR A FEE that they would remove said virus!!!!!!!

Sorry, I had to get that off my chest!

Hope all with BH are OK :hugs:
xx


----------



## Aaisrie

mcafee are assholes - AVG free is better!


----------



## Hann12

Doods that is rubbish! :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> mcafee are assholes - AVG free is better!

Agreed.


----------



## DragonMummy

Cancel your card if they've not taken the money yet.


Omg can't stop burping......


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez you're supposed to be in the bath!!!!


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> Wez you're supposed to be in the bath!!!!

STALKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:blush: I'm going, I'm going.


----------



## Aaisrie

ahahahahaha yup that's me!!!

DM is that from your heartburn stuff??


----------



## DragonMummy

Must be although not listed as a side effect.....


----------



## Aaisrie

I thought a lot of reflux/heartburn meds did that as they neutralise the acid giving off gas as a byproduct?


----------



## Aaisrie

https://d30opm7hsgivgh.cloudfront.net/upload/30352838_xOcXk4fG_c.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

This doesn't neutralise, it prevents you from producing it. Either way I'm regretting the garlic bread....


----------



## Annamumof2

Well I woke up to an uncomftable feelibg under my ribs... when i go for a wee it feels uncomfable and I dunno why


----------



## Sherri81

Although I would love to be your c-section buddy DM, I'm still really nervous and will ask her again about delivering before she leaves. There's also the problem of doing the withdrawal from aspirin. It worries me and I don't want to do it with her out of town. All of the OBs are leaving for the conference at the same time, and all they'll have as cover, is a Locum. I've seen her before and I don't like her or trust her at all. I saw her in the midst of the infection crisis with Devon. She couldn't perform an ultrasound and furthermore, she didn't know what meds to give me. This is not the woman I want in control of my asprin weaning or my c-section, if it needs to be done before the OBs get back.

I just feel shitty. Years of hard work and it's coming down to my OB nor having anything to do with my delivery, even if I do make it to 36 weeks. I understood if it happened before that 35-36 weeks, which was her cutoff, that I'd be delivered by a stranger. I got that. But now I'm getting closer, and I feel like I've done my job, and now I'm still going to get stuck with an incompetant stranger.

I think I really need to question her about the 36 week section, so she will be there for my asprin withdrawal. She knows my case and my history, my meds and what I did during surgery in January. She's also done 4 prior operations on me. She knows me. She should be doing it.

I know she mentioned doing an amnio before sectioning me at 36 weeks to check for lung maturity. Does anyone know what the risks are of an amnio late in pregnancy? Is fetal demise still a risk? If not, perhaps I should agree to an amnio...


----------



## Hann12

Sherri when you put it like that you should speak to her to see what she says. I know I always say to people to try and keep the baby in for as long as possible but I forget that with you things are more complicated because of your own health situation. Let us know how you get on. 
I won't even pretend to guess and answer at the amino question though :)


----------



## Sherri81

Oh come on Hann! Your guess about the amnio is as good as mine, lol.


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha I would guess it's safer then as the baby is fully formed but please don't take my opinion as medical advice!! I did just google it and it sounds like quite a normal way for them to check on lung maturity and there are a lot of woman on there saying it was totally fine. I didn't see what the risks were though.....


----------



## melissasbump

Hann why were u awake at 540am? Xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning!

Before I catch up this morning I am apologising for moaning about what has to be the worlds smallest problem!! I was sooooo tired last night and felt really hormonal for some reason so I am now hanging my head in shame!

Hope you feel better this morning DM- I bet the garlic bread was good though!

Sounds like your baby's running out of room Anna! Hopefully he'll stop squashing you soon!

That sucks about your OB Sherri, I have no idea about late amnios, sorry. I no longer google things either after all of the crap answers I get! Hopefully someone else will know a bit more x


----------



## curlew

morning all

Just a quick post from me as I had a rubbish nights sleep and have woken with a stinking headache. Will take DS to school and then come back to bed. At least its a bank holiday for me today so no work.

Hugs to those having pains last night and hope they went away enough to allow you a decent nights sleep.

sherri - sorry to hear about the predicament with your c-section. hope your consultant will be sympathetic to your request.


----------



## Hann12

Mel - I don't sleep these days, I'm always up by 5am - my back can't with stand me in a sleep position for more than a few hours. I normally get back to sleep for a hour around 8 am. Puts me in practice for having the baby except at least when the baby wakes me up I will have something to do rather than pointless boredom I have now!! Okay moan over....

I have some BF questions - eve I know this is your speciality: 
1) if the milk doesn't come until after the birth how do you buy nursing bras because surely you don't know how big you will be? 
2) if you are meant to feed often to keep your milk supply going what do you do if you happen to have a baby that sleeps virtually straight through the night? Do you wake them for a feed or do you wake up and express it to keep your supply going? Or will it not matter if you don't do anything between the hours of 11-6? Reason I ask is that both me and Greg slept through the night from the start, so just want to be prepared, I realise it's unlikely!

Also a question more for Doods and any 2nd time mum IBS sufferers: 
I get Ibs really badly and at it's worst I get contractions of pains of cramping etc, they are sometimes so bad I am doubled over and think I'll pass out. Would you say that this is what labour pains are like but just more frequent for longer? 

Okay think they will all the questions rubbing around my head at 5am!!
Any help on these would be much appreciated :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Sherri - I have no idea about amnios at this stage but i do know that here in the UK they will only give steriods to promote lung maturity until 34 weeks, and the same for the fibronectin test (which isnt 100%). Yet my SIL who is a MW in Australia said there guidelines are 36 weeks for both.....so i guess it depends whether your area has these kind of brackets. I believe (but dont quote me!) that over here they give you the steriods without doing an amnio, as a just incase measure. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Annamumof2

My IBS is kinda under control but it has its times where they kick up when i have BH...

For breastfeeding I'm gonna wait to buy a bra after flynns born just Incase he doesn't latch for to long, I did a week with jay and he slept though the night I just fed him when he wanted and tried to express also, with skye she was 2 weeks and then my milk strangly dryed up so I had to stop that.


----------



## caz_hills

Hi girls, I haven't been on group forum for ages - it's lovely to read your posts and catch up on how everyone is doing! Hope the 3rd tri is suiting everyone.

Hann - I also suffer from IBS so will be keen to see other people's responses to your post as I wonder if the cramps are similar to labour and contractions. I wierdly hope that they are the same as it means I've got an idea of what they are like and also how I can try and cope with it.

Hope everyone has a good bank holiday today - feels so good having an extra day off. Am planning to look through my list of baby things to do before the baby comes so that I try to be organised!

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri it's totally understandable that you're not comfortable with a random stranger and I'm sure there's few girls here that can understand what you went through with Devon and how it's affecting the way you feel. I've no idea about the amnio though sorry.

DM maybe you need to make a list of stuff you can't eat lol



Hann12 said:


> I have some BF questions - eve I know this is your speciality:
> 1) if the milk doesn't come until after the birth how do you buy nursing bras because surely you don't know how big you will be?
> 2) if you are meant to feed often to keep your milk supply going what do you do if you happen to have a baby that sleeps virtually straight through the night? Do you wake them for a feed or do you wake up and express it to keep your supply going? Or will it not matter if you don't do anything between the hours of 11-6? Reason I ask is that both me and Greg slept through the night from the start, so just want to be prepared, I realise it's unlikely!

From what you are now your boobs will only go slightly bigger for a temporary period so as long as your bra isn't tight now [which it shouldn't be to allow the milk ducts to do their thing] then you should be fine. I'm already wearing my nursing bra as I used the ones I had as maternity bras too.
Feeding on demand is what's shown to be the best - you feed them when they want fed and don't try to train them into a routine. Generally they'' feed every 3[ish]hrs which is more frequent than a ff baby. For the first few days until your milk comes through they will feed a LOT more, the reason for this is that when a baby sucks they stimulate your milk supply. A baby will also feed more when they hit a growth spurt [the first averages about 3 weeks old] when they'll feed more too. You might be feeding and thinking "but nothing's coming out" it doesn't matter because that's them telling your boobs to make more milk and your supply will increase when they do that. Generally a FF baby will sleep through the night before a BF baby because they are more full from the formula [they also do more and stinkier poos because there's more waste to come out!!!].
Saraya slept through from 12 - 7 from she was 8w old and I used to express before I went to bed and threw it in the freezer [you can get the storage bags and all] just make sure you mark the date on the bag because you can only use them for up to 3mo, if you're really producing too much you can also donate to the milk bank [they're set up all over the UK] where they will collect the milk from a bus stop or something like that and it's used for babies in NICU etc but if you ask at a BF group or your HV they should be able to tell you if that service is available in your area. Really it doesn't matter what time your baby goes to sleep at because they will tell your boobs how much milk to make. Just remember we don't do the mid-feed switch anymore - years ago when women breast fed they fed on one side for say 20mins and then swapped to the other side for the same amount of time. We don't do that now because you have 2 kinds of milk - foremilk and hindmilk. Foremilk is very thick, harder to get out and high in fat, hindmilk is thinner, comes out easier and fills them more [don't quote me on this because I'm typing this from memory but it's something like that!!!!] so by switching breasts they end up just getting foremilk. When you feed allow them to feed as long as they want on that one side. You can get bracelets, pins, apps all sorts of things to remind you what side you last fed on - do not be deceived when you're sleep deprived it's very easy to forget!!!!!!

See Hann you've gotten me started again LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

I think its the other way round? Fore milk is quite watery and quenched the thurs which is why u stay til the boob is empty so baby gets the calorie rich hind milk. Otherwise if you do a mid feed switch the only get the watery stuff and don't get full.... I don't know, its been a while!


----------



## Aaisrie

You could be right DM, I did the post from memory from 2 yrs ago LOL


----------



## MrsWez

Great advice, Eve! Thanks! BTW The bath was great, really helped with the BHs. 

Anna, my IBS seems to be under control as well but for the last couple days it's been really regressing. :( I feel for you.

AFM, Happy Memorial Day to all my fellow USers! I of course am working. But that means I get paid overtime due to the holiday! Wohoo!! I can't wait until tomorrow and I can sleep in past 7AM! I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## gw76

Morning all!
So, have now experienced the whole BH thing...was up during the night with cramps in both my back and my stomach - they are coming and going quite a bit, but no real regularity to them...See the doc today, so will see what he has to say about the mammoth baby I am carrying!
On a total side note - I watched "My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding" last night - really don't know what to think about it, but I couldn't stop watching it!
Hope you all enjoy your Bank Holiday Monday and it's Memorial Day in the States too, isn't it? Enjoy...


----------



## Aaisrie

Some of you might remember me mentioning thalassemia a few weeks ago as one of my blood results had come back low [MCH] and they wanted to repeat my test and test Chris as well as if both of us were displaying signs then Atticus could end up really sick. So we went in last week and I just rang up to get the results and the MW [who was really nice and helpful!] told me there are no recorded MCH results for me on that date but that Chris' are fine. So that's 1 hurdle. Unfortunately my MCH had been done [as a routine blood] when I'd been admitted 2 weeks ago and it was down a further point [the minimum it should be is 27, when I was called for a repeat 3 weeks before my admission it was 25.8] to 24.6 and that my iron levels which should be between 15% - 50% are at 3.2%... she also said my feritin should be between 13-150 and mine is at 5. She said she wouldn't be surprised if I was feeling really lethargic and sick... umm might explain why I've been so much sicker the last few weeks. So then she talked about iron tablets and I explained I was reluctant to take them because I KNOW they make HG sooo much worse and I don't want more hospital admissions because of HG so she said they might be able to give it to me via a drip but I'd have to go to the hospital every 2 days for it [I'd go every day if it meant not making the HG worse] but it's up to the consultant to decide. Basically the real concern is if I go into labour right now because she said both myself and Atticus would be at real risk [and she sounded really concerned when she was saying this] because of both the blood loss and because of sheer exhaustion.... She said if I wasn't so far along it wouldn't be as worrying because they'd have more time to deal with it but being 33w I could go into labour at any time...

Now I'm worried.....

[sorry for the selfish rant]


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> Some of you might remember me mentioning thalassemia a few weeks ago as one of my blood results had come back low [MCH] and they wanted to repeat my test and test Chris as well as if both of us were displaying signs then Atticus could end up really sick. So we went in last week and I just rang up to get the results and the MW [who was really nice and helpful!] told me there are no recorded MCH results for me on that date but that Chris' are fine. So that's 1 hurdle. Unfortunately my MCH had been done [as a routine blood] when I'd been admitted 2 weeks ago and it was down a further point [the minimum it should be is 27, when I was called for a repeat 3 weeks before my admission it was 25.8] to 24.6 and that my iron levels which should be between 15% - 50% are at 3.2%... she also said my feritin should be between 13-150 and mine is at 5. She said she wouldn't be surprised if I was feeling really lethargic and sick... umm might explain why I've been so much sicker the last few weeks. So then she talked about iron tablets and I explained I was reluctant to take them because I KNOW they make HG sooo much worse and I don't want more hospital admissions because of HG so she said they might be able to give it to me via a drip but I'd have to go to the hospital every 2 days for it [I'd go every day if it meant not making the HG worse] but it's up to the consultant to decide. Basically the real concern is if I go into labour right now because she said both myself and Atticus would be at real risk [and she sounded really concerned when she was saying this] because of both the blood loss and because of sheer exhaustion.... She said if I wasn't so far along it wouldn't be as worrying because they'd have more time to deal with it but being 33w I could go into labour at any time...
> 
> Now I'm worried.....
> 
> [sorry for the selfish rant]

:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm really scared... I know it sounds silly because obviously I had no idea the whole time etc but her voice, she was being so professional but I could hear that she was trying to put the point across about how important this was etc..... Probably because we have all seen recently [with poor Kel] how fragile their little lives are and how the slightest thing can be detrimental...


----------



## MrsWez

I wish I could help you more and give you some good advice. The only thing I can say is trust in the doctors and have faith. Obviously the longer he's in the better. 

I think we are all on edge after seeing what Kelz gone through.


----------



## BlueViolet

Eve, hope they'll get it sorted out. Meanwhile, could you try to get iron from food? That might not aggravate your HG as much. Here is a link of iron sources. Probably everything other than tuna is safe for pregnancy. 

https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/002422.htm

Caz, welcome back! :) 

Gw, hope you feel better. That show sounds funny. 

Hann, you must be exhausted. Friday night I had a 2 hour block where I was too hot to sleep and I was so tired on Saturday. I can't imagine going through sleep withdrawal every night. I bet I'm about to find out when the baby is born... Also, thanks for asking about breastfeeding. I have a class coming up next month, but it's nice to know what to expect. 

Wez, happy Memorial Day! Are you doing anything fun after work? We went out yesterday and today we're taking it easy. I'm going to try to avoid the sales because I'll probably buy more than I need. 

I'm going to go get cleaned up and see if I can find something productive to do. I've been making some greeting cards, which is fun and saves money in the long run. Plus, I think they add a nice personal touch. The only downside is that the dining room table looks like a bit of a disaster zone. Small price to pay for creativity, though :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh god Eve, just what you need. But then i suppose like you say it does kind of explain why you've been feeling the way you have. 
Got everything crossed the doctors come up with something quickly for you.

Ive been into Day assesment today due to reduced movement. I was reluctant to phone in because i knew the minute he was put on the monitor he would go crazy.....and yep thats exactly what he did. Frustrating, but not worth the risk of not checking imo.
I hadnt felt him since last night and hes usually very active in the morning.
It also frustrates mw that i have been having so many tightenings, and some of them last night were really painful, yet not a sausage when i was on the monitor today. 

She also put in my notes that his head is free again, so he has popped back up again since Weds. I have however decided to take this with a pinch of salt from now on as i know damn well i have a head in my pelvis!

Anyhow, lazy afternoon for me. Hope the rest of you are ok xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Wez & BB.

BV I already eat iron fortified cereal for breakfast and have been taking iron-rich foods since they told me about this like 5 weeks ago and my levels are still dropping dramatically. I think that's why the MW said about the iron drip because it'll get it in faster.

I searched about the ferritin and mine is scarily low - Some girl who was having twins [obviously more draining than 1] had to have a blood transfusion when hers went under 10 - mine is at 5...


----------



## Aaisrie

The cards sound lovely BB!!

BV I'm glad bubs started moving when you got on the monitor - you're right, it's not worth the risk!!


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet said:


> Eve, hope they'll get it sorted out. Meanwhile, could you try to get iron from food? That might not aggravate your HG as much. Here is a link of iron sources. Probably everything other than tuna is safe for pregnancy.
> 
> https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/002422.htm
> 
> Caz, welcome back! :)
> 
> Gw, hope you feel better. That show sounds funny.
> 
> Hann, you must be exhausted. Friday night I had a 2 hour block where I was too hot to sleep and I was so tired on Saturday. I can't imagine going through sleep withdrawal every night. I bet I'm about to find out when the baby is born... Also, thanks for asking about breastfeeding. I have a class coming up next month, but it's nice to know what to expect.
> 
> Wez, happy Memorial Day! Are you doing anything fun after work? We went out yesterday and today we're taking it easy. I'm going to try to avoid the sales because I'll probably buy more than I need.
> 
> I'm going to go get cleaned up and see if I can find something productive to do. I've been making some greeting cards, which is fun and saves money in the long run. Plus, I think they add a nice personal touch. The only downside is that the dining room table looks like a bit of a disaster zone. Small price to pay for creativity, though :)

Yes, DH and I are going to grill some steaks, corn and potatoes. I'm avoiding sales too, I'm getting broke fast from all this cute baby stuff!! :haha:


----------



## SugarBeth

Speaking of memorial day...I woke up to an entire marching band going down my street! Took quite a while for me to understand what was going on in my sleepy state! :haha:

Now I have to deal with my MIL, who thinks I've done everything in my power to keep her away (I basically did, but I didn't want her to know that!) :sad2:


----------



## BlueViolet

Eve, that's not good. Hope the drip works!

Wez, the grill food sounds yummy! 

Bb, glad your baby is okay. It's better to be safe than sorry. Mine has been fairly quiet this morning too. I think since my MW mentioned doing the fetal movement counts, I've become paranoid. I started doing one this morning and I only got 5 kicks in 2hrs, but I don't think it's time to worry yet. I should probably grab some juice or something sweet and see what she does. 

SB, good luck with your MIL. Perhaps you can mention that you haven't had the energy to have any visitors over and to not take it personally. Mine texts me from time to time and we keep in touch that way, which is fairly easy to do. Does yours live in town? Maybe you can suggest going out to lunch so she doesn't feel ignored...just a thought.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks BV... I have to wait to see what the consultant suggests when I see them next week


----------



## Sherri81

Eve, it's no wonder your iron levels are so low with all the puking you do! There is still time to start getting the levels up though, so I think it's worth it to get it by IV every two days, while trying to eat more iron rich foods. When I finally got diagnosed as having low ferratin levels, they were between 3 and 4 I think. So I just went on iron pills 3 times a day and ate a ton of cereal and red meat. I felt better within a week and a half. So I think you've got time. You and I both have to just make a pact to keep these babies in at this point, lol.

Doods, your allowed to moan about non pregnant things too. Computer issues/people issues, are extremely frustrating. I'd have been pissed too. We use a free windows firewall and virus protection. It works so much better than Norton or McAfee, and it's free. But you run a Mac, don't you? 

Hann, I'm with you on the no sleep thing. Getting lots of practice for sleepless nights, lol. I got up to go pee 7 freaking times last night! Ridiculous! I don't know where all that per came from!


----------



## caz_hills

Bb - glad your little one is ok. It's never worth taking the risk of baby not being alright - I went to the hospital last Thursday as I had bad pains. I felt a bit silly as once I got there they pretty much stopped but I felt reassured all the same. 

I feel so tired today - just had a big cry to OH about feeling exhausted. Bless him he tries so hard to understand but really doesn't - not his fault but he tries. My hormones have been so up and down recently - I've not been like this for the whole pregnancy, wonder why I'm like this now? 

Oh well, at least ive only got 2 1/2 days at work this week......


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Sherri

I'm already eating as much iron-rich as I can!!! It's my ferritin, my haem and my MCH [the mch was the one they had called me in for as it can pass to the baby or something] so it's basically all my iron related bloods are shot to hell! I hope they do just offer me the drip and let me labour naturally...


----------



## Hann12

Eve thank you so much for the BF advice, its clearer now thanks. I have my NCT class a week on friday so I'm sure I'll get some more information then. Its so confusing when you haven't done it before!
I'm sorry to hear about your iron levels too, they do sounds low but the every 2 day drip, while annoying sounds well worth while. As you say its better to be on the safe side. 

BB - its good that you went in, I think most babies go crazy when put on the monitor, apparently they don't like the monitors as they are tight so they kick and push at them. The main thing is that you got the movement back. Its funny that yours keep engaging and then moving out, interesting though!

Sherri - big sympathies on the sleep, really annoying isn't it!

My mind has gone blank now at the rest of the updates, I'm sorry. I think the tiredness is creeping in! Had a nice day with my parents though so that was good and even managed a 30 minute walk. Will be a quiet night tonight which is what I need.


----------



## Aaisrie

Glad you had a nice day Hann.

I'm just worried they won't offer me the drip and then I'm gonna have to take the pills and then my HG gets worse etc etc!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

Eve - i see what you mean about being worried and i hope its sorted soon, I would feel the same if i was in your shoes, thinking about you tho hun and hope the consultant is understanding and doesn't make you worry


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies got a question for you.
how is everyone measuring stomach wise?
I was measuring initially bang on for my abdomen size and due date but I know she has dropped now and I am measuring 33cm instead of suppose to being 35cm. I think I am pretty big but of course I worry now that she isnt big enough. My doctor said she is not concerned in the least and its positional but it still bugs me a bit.
curious what everyone else is measuring
:hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

Britt - I think it really depends where they are laying and how much they are pushing outwards. I have measured bang on throughout until today whn he's now measuring bigger.
I think Claire had found hers to be out all the way through....
I dont think they take it as an exact measurement so im sure its nothing to be worried about, they would scan if they thought it was. 

Its so hard not to worry about all these things....


----------



## Hann12

Britt - I've either measured exactly or one week behind, I don't think it's unusual to measure bigger or smaller though, Its not particularly accurate I don't think which is probably why they aren't concerned :)


----------



## caz_hills

Britt - I've heard the same as the other ladies, that it's not an exact science so you can be a few cm's ahead of behind and they don't worry too much. x


----------



## Annamumof2

I've measured 5wks ahead and there not worried


----------



## Annamumof2

Quick question, has anyone thought about expressing boobie milk before baby is born? If so when have/will you start/ed?
I'm thinking in the next week or so but i have been told to becareful as it can bring on labour.


----------



## Aaisrie

Plus it's not just babies size and position but also fluid etc that makes the difference!


----------



## Aaisrie

Anna you shouldn't unless you've discussed it with the Dr and they've told you it's okay because it can bring on labour, make BH worse and also make your nipples sore before they need to be making BF harder. 
My MW told me absolutely not to do it as there was no need.


----------



## Clareabell

I have measured bigger the whole way along and it goes up and down on different weeks depending on loads of things like who is measuring, how the baby is lying and if you have a full bladder. For example two weeks ago I measured at 40cms and then last week i was 38cms. I take it all with a pinch of salt. Here in the UK they wont do anything about being 4cms over or 4cm under any more and they are likely to scan and re test for GD.

I have had growth scan at 33 weeks and my baby was weighing in at 5lb 7oz I have been seeing a consultant as they were worried about GD but all of those tests alos came back clear. She is likely just to be a big baby but is still within the "normal" range just the top end of it.

I wouldnt worry too much :)


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> Anna you shouldn't unless you've discussed it with the Dr and they've told you it's okay because it can bring on labour, make BH worse and also make your nipples sore before they need to be making BF harder.
> My MW told me absolutely not to do it as there was no need.

I'm gonna have a word with them when I see them on 7th and see what they say, I want to BF longer then I did with skye and jay so dont want my milk just drying up on its own before its really got used


----------



## Blue_bear

I also thought you werent meant to express because of the colostrum being the first thing thats produced rather than 'normal' milk?


----------



## Aaisrie

Anna your supply can't dry up by itself, if you feed on demand then your supply will keep being produced. There are also supplements you can take to stimulate supply. I would really recommend just waiting TBH and speak to the Dr. They might tell you that you can express a couple of days before your section [O think having a section means it takes longer for your milk to come through] but it doesn't stop you BF


----------



## caz_hills

Hi Anna, I've heard the same about expressing before the baby is here - although no real experience as this is my first! Through NCT we had a breastfeeding session and the lady there said that it's supply and demand - so if you start the supply then it'll keep coming and may confuse your body by thinking the supply needs to come now. I don't know the ins and outs of it, but they recommended not to. 

I'd really like to try the breast pump before baby comes but they recommend against that too so looks like I'll just have to wait until babba comes!

x


----------



## Hann12

Eve - what supplements stimulate the supply?


----------



## Annamumof2

Thanks eve... and I'm being induced not a section 
I fed skye every 2hrsish that's when she wanted it but my milk did dry up in the end for some reason but im gonna see a BF nurse when ive had flynn to get better help this time because back then i didnt get much help but im being looked after by a diffrent hospital


----------



## Aaisrie

I recommend you read this, you can go to the page and read it there as obviously there are internal links in the article too. Should you have ANY supply worries you should definitely contact your local BF group or phone La Leche League [or another well known and trusted group - there are BF helplines available!!!!] Copied this from Kellymom - Herbal BF supplements:



> What is a galactagogue? Do I need one?
> ...Herbal remedies for increasing milk supply
> 
> By Kelly Bonyata, IBCLC
> 
> A substance that increases milk supply is called a galactagogue. Some of the most commonly used herbal galactagogues are fenugreek, blessed thistle, and alfalfa. There are also several prescription medications that can increase milk supply.
> 
> Before you decide on an herbal supplement, consider your reasons for doing so.
> Do you think that your milk supply is low? Why? Many moms think that they have a low milk supply even though their supply is just fine. Take a look at this information page on Increasing Low Milk Supply for more information on whether your supply is really low, and ways to increase your milk supply without herbs or medications. If you feel that your milk supply is truly low, then it will be very helpful to get in touch with a La Leche League Leader and/or a board certified lactation consultant for one-on-one help for your particular situation.
> 
> *The average mother does not need galactagogues to increase or maintain supply. *
> Following are examples of situations when galactagogue use may be useful:
> 
> Some working mothers use herbs to increase their pumping output, even though their supply is fine when baby nurses.
> Some mothers with a genuinely low milk supply use galactagogues in combination with increased nursing/pumping to increase supply.
> Adoptive moms may use galactagogues to increase the amount of milk they are able to provide for their babies.
> The usual, non-herbal, non-medication methods for increasing milk supply are sufficient for most mothers. If these methods have not proven sufficient and you feel that a galactagogue is needed, remember that any galactagogue will be most effective in increasing milk supply when combined with an increased nursing frequency.
> 
> Here's a bit of trivia: a number of the herbs and prescription medicines used for increasing milk supply also have uses related to digestive problems, for example, fenugreek, blessed thistle, fennel, alfalfa, metoclopramide and domperidone.
> Alphabetized listing of herbs and remedies used for increasing milk supply
> 
> A - B · C - E · F - I · J - M · N - Z
> 
> Fenugreek Seed for Increasing Milk Supply
> 
> Oatmeal for increasing milk supply


----------



## Hann12

I'm worried about having supply problems too Anna. I haven't had any leaking and I haven't got much bigger the whole time in the pregnancy.


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann that means NOTHING when it comes to BF, some people don't get much bigger some people get a LOT bigger. Not everyone leaks - I haven't leaked at all!!! I didn't with Saraya either.

Only THREE percent of people CAN'T BF!!! So many people THINK they can't because of perceived problems that are easily sorted!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann I had no leaking or change in my lils at all when I was carrying Harry. I have it this time but tbh since having him there's never been a time when I couldn't squeeze out a drop! Eve hope you get better soon. Like Wez said, you can't do s lot more than putting your faith in the doctors. Britt, same due date same bump size! Am also 33 cm. I think I vary tho as my bump looks way bigger when her head pops out of my pelvis, but when its right down I am suddenly compact. Anna re bf'ing, I am going to speak to my mw at my next appt about local groups and also getting one to one help as I am determined. I'm quite sure the reasons for my crappy supply were Harry being a bloody daydream when he fed and not stimulating supply, and my horrendous pnd which frankly meant me giving up was best for all concerned. Am taking care of that this time round as soon as she is here. Not bloody putting myself or my family through that again.... caz, good to see you back! Sorry if this is all garbled, on phone....


----------



## Sherri81

I have always measured either right on, or just off a bit. It also depends on who is doing the test. I have numerous people measuring me up; I was a part of a 'team' in Vancouver, so every 2 weeks it was a different Dr on that team who measured me, plus the home nurses were always different, and now I have that other OB in PG who measured me... So I take it all with a grain of salt. But yes, last week I was measuring 32cms.

I have always felt like my tummy is awfully small though. Colby has been in the heads down position, with his back up to the right of my belly button, bum over top of my belly button, and then legs down to the left of my belly button since 19 weeks. So maybe that's why I don't notice huge changes in my belly. I look in the mirror, and its looked the same to me since 28 weeks. Even my friend, who has only seen bump pics on Facebook, said I am so much smaller in person than the photos make me look...

Eve, I hope you get your Iron sorted out. See, mine only came out because they were just running regular blood work and someone highlighted that one. Otherwise, no one would have known my Iron levels were low. She said the Ferratin levels are the more serious one to be deficient in since Ferratin in what has been stored by the body before. So it means that not only have you been deficient in Iron for a while now, but your body has actually tapped into its reserves and has used them up as well. So the thing to do now is consume or have an intake of Iron every day that exceeds what you need to operate for the day, so the remainder can start going into storage again.

I don't know what to say about breast feeding really. I started pumping the day Greg was born, and I pumped ALOT!! I filled a walk in refrigerator style freezer, on my own, within 4 weeks. And they did give him my breastmilk through his NG tube. I think when he was about 32 weeks gestational age, they tried to see if he would breast feed then, and he didn't. He just fell asleep at the breast. Then, 12 weeks to the day since he was born, I just dried up. I don't know what happened! It didn't hurt, it didn't nothing. I still kept to my pumping schedule, but I started noticing that instead of filling the bottle, I was only getting it half full on each breast. So instead of 2 or more bottles, I was coming away with only 1. I thought that was okay, so just kept pumping on schedule, and then I started only getting an ounce out of each breast. I increased my pumping schedule then, but it didn't pick up. I went from 1 ounce out of each breast every 2 hours, to something like 4mls out of each breast every 2 hours. It wasn't even worth the time or the materials needed to save that miniscule amount. And that was just how it ended. I never had any pain, no burning, no nothing. And then I was so upset because I thought I had done such a good job to pump for 12 weeks straight, which was hard, because the only good pumps were anchored into pumping rooms in the NICU, but when I dried up, the La Leche lady came up to me and asked why I hadn't started meds to start my milk production again. And I just said to her, if my breasts have dried up despite my pumping efforts, and despite putting him on the breast to try to re-stimulate them, then it was just time to stop. I said there had to be a reason why it just stopped the way it did, and I didn't want to try to artificially restart it. And that woman got so mad, she would never talk to me again, and would get off the elveator whenever me or Ian came on it. I felt so let down, after I thought I'd done so good...

And with Devon, there was never any leakage, engorgement or anything until 2 days after she was born. I mean, I didn't even leak a drop before hand, then, the next thing I know, my boobs were massive, rock hard, burning 'things!' And I didn't have a single person to ask what I could do to help. I obviously wasn't going to be feeding a baby, so I wanted them gone as quick as I could. And no one helped me.... I finally googled that putting refrigerated cabbage leaves in your bra helps. And within 4 days of doing that, I was dried up, thank God. The pain was so horrendous though. And that was from someone who didn't leak at all when I was pregnant.


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri I've literally been eating as much iron as possible but I'm wondering if because my MCH is low, which from what I understand is an iron carrier, then it won't make any difference how much I eat because there aren't the carriers to actuaaly take it.


----------



## Doodlepants

Phew! I think I've caught up!

I'm really sorry to hear about your iron levels Eve, I won't try and suggest anything as you'll know tons more about it than me! Hopefully they can manage to get your levels back up somehow- I'll keep my fingers crossed that A doesn't try and come early!

Hann- re the IBS, I know everyone gets it on different scales but with me, when it's really really bad (which thankfully has only been on a handful of occasions) then yes, I do think it's worse than labour- I also have spoken to many other s who get it severely who have said the same thing- mainly because with the spasms it's relentless- no breaks in between like you get in between contractions in labour- so I wouldn't worry- If you can handle severe IBS pain then you should manage OK with the labour pain. I didn't make it all the wat without pain relief last time so can't 100% comment but most IBS sufferers have all said labour wasn't as bad- I guess everyones different though so we'll have to wait and see! I wouldn't worry though- everyone I've spoken to who has used hypnobirthing has managed fine :)

Britt- at my 34 week appointment I was 34cms which MW said was good? I don't know much about measuring- I think I measured big with H- she was 8lb6oz- I think I was always a week ahead?....

My boobs haven't gotten much bigger but I can get colostrum if I try :) I'm feeling a lot more confident about feeding this time round. Like Eve said- only a tiny amount of women physically can't BF so the odds look good!

Good to see you back on Caz! How are you?

Thanks for understanding my moan Sherri! I did feel silly this morning though! I cancelled it ages ago and have a microsoft one now thats free, it's really good. Thankfully we managed to get everything sorted today so my mini panic is over lol!


----------



## caz_hills

Doodlepants said:


> Phew! I think I've caught up!
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear about your iron levels Eve, I won't try and suggest anything as you'll know tons more about it than me! Hopefully they can manage to get your levels back up somehow- I'll keep my fingers crossed that A doesn't try and come early!
> 
> Hann- re the IBS, I know everyone gets it on different scales but with me, when it's really really bad (which thankfully has only been on a handful of occasions) then yes, I do think it's worse than labour- I also have spoken to many other s who get it severely who have said the same thing- mainly because with the spasms it's relentless- no breaks in between like you get in between contractions in labour- so I wouldn't worry- If you can handle severe IBS pain then you should manage OK with the labour pain. I didn't make it all the wat without pain relief last time so can't 100% comment but most IBS sufferers have all said labour wasn't as bad- I guess everyones different though so we'll have to wait and see! I wouldn't worry though- everyone I've spoken to who has used hypnobirthing has managed fine :)
> 
> Britt- at my 34 week appointment I was 34cms which MW said was good? I don't know much about measuring- I think I measured big with H- she was 8lb6oz- I think I was always a week ahead?....
> 
> My boobs haven't gotten much bigger but I can get colostrum if I try :) I'm feeling a lot more confident about feeding this time round. Like Eve said- only a tiny amount of women physically can't BF so the odds look good!
> 
> Good to see you back on Caz! How are you?
> 
> Thanks for understanding my moan Sherri! I did feel silly this morning though! I cancelled it ages ago and have a microsoft one now thats free, it's really good. Thankfully we managed to get everything sorted today so my mini panic is over lol!

Hi hun, I'm good thanks - can't believe how time is flying by now - we're so nearly there and soon our July beach bumps will be little babies! Hope you're doing well too - it's nice to be back on here. Thanks for the warm welcome :thumbup: xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah knew there was one I had forgotten. IBS. I would say the pain of IBS when it is severe is comparible to the very end bit of labour. So you go from period pains to IBS! I don't get it often but when I do I quite often faint from the pain. Which when you're on the toilet having a poo isn't the best time for your husband to find you passed out on the floor.... :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Can I just say that in 4 weeks today I will have my little Sophie! Can you believe it? I wonder who will beat me to it... Anna I know technically you're in first but induction is no guarantee of an actual birth that day! I've read it can take over a week to get it all started! :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Thank you Doods and DM, that has actually relieved me because I get really severe IBS pains, it can be awful fainting, cold or hot sweats, basically really awful so if it compatible I can cope with that. It's so much worse now with a bad back too! 
Just had to take some of the painkillers, so much pain still which is so frustrating! 

Oh did a little mamas and papas order though to cheer myself up, always a feel good!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yihar! what did you get?


----------



## Hann12

I can't believe she'll be here in 4 weeks Linds! I'm so excited for you and to think I will be not far behind! If I end up with the increasingly likely looking section then it will be kn around 5 and a half weeks! If not then it's Antibes guess but I will not be beating you to it! We did fit the cat seat though, just in case! 
I can't wait to see photos of the gorgeous Sophie!!


----------



## Hann12

I got a baby bath and a blanket (the one Doods posted) I so wish I knew the gender because there were so many things I would love to have got!


----------



## Doodlepants

It's amazing that so many people get IBS- mainly women too. It might sound odd but I do find it comforting in a funny way to know that others are going through it too- it is horrific and soooo painful, it's just crap so many of us go through it. Hugs to all who suffer! xx

What did you order Hann? I love mamas and papas!


----------



## Doodlepants

Eeeek 4 weeks that's soooo exciting!!!!
Technically I'm 4 weeks too but I could go over- at least you know you won't be going overdue!!! Super excited for our babies to come!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

I do not even want to think about going overdue.....


----------



## MrsWez

That is so exciting, DM!!

BB, so glad you got baby checked out. I think these little boys like to play with us. 

Sherri, I hope you are able to get more sleep. I'm with you on the peeing multiple times a night. 

Caz, I've cried over lesser things. :hugs: I think my DH thinks I'm nuts.

Britt, I'm measuring right on my dates.

Eve, thanks for the advice about BF and pumping. I'm a little afraid for my nipples.


----------



## Doodlepants

Think positive! You may even go in on your due date!


----------



## caz_hills

Hi girls quick question and advice if you could please..... Me and hubbie just had debate re a boys night out/stag do the day after our due date. One of his best mates is having a stag do type night out the day after we are due in london. It's an hour on the train plus tubes and only two trains an hour.

It makes me worried thinking he will be so far away, but I know he can't stay in or close to home every day for weeks! He also told me today that he has two meetings in London the week before I'm due.

What is your advice for what he/we should do? I know labour won't happen that quickly but what are your partners doing? Are they staying v close to home and fr how long before and after your due date?

Just don't want to be paranoid and a worrier!!! And also don't want to stop my OH having a fun night out!

Thanks xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

I'd say absolutely not. Hubby knows that any social outings are on hold til Baby is at least 6 weeks old. It's not just how long it will take him but do you really want him turning up 3 hours late and pissed?


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Doods

Hann I "used" to have extremely severe IBS and it normally gets worse in pregnancy but for some reason mine got better when I was pregnant with Saraya [mine was anorexia related so maybe it's because I was eating better] and I've only had a couple of bouts since. I really feel for you though <3

BB the worst thing about going overdue is all the bloody txt msgs and phone calls of people saying "did you have the baby yet" FFS

Caz I think the meetings the week before your EDD are okay because if you went into labour naturally it's gonna take much longer than it would for him to get back to you but the night out I agree with DM - NO!


----------



## caz_hills

That's what I thought but considering I've been teary the last few weeks I wasn't sure if I was over reacting.... I don't want to panic without him there and start labour off on the wrong footing!

Thanks for your advice Hun xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I was in early labour for like 5 hrs and still totally fine so that's why I'm thinking the meetings would be okay but like DM said you don't want him turning up half cut when you're in labour because you could go overdue - I went into labour the day after my EDD and Saraya was born early the next morning!


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks everyone - glad Im on the right lines! Right off to bed now, slept awfully last night so hoping for a good sleep!! xxx


----------



## MrsWez

Caz, I agree with DM! My DH knows he's stuck close to me for 2 weeks before and after baby's due date.


----------



## DragonMummy

bloody right! you can't go out on the razz then so why should he! :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

I've told Greg no drinking after 23rd June (was meant to be my last day at work) but he will be 2 hours away in London every day until the labour so I am bound to start labour without him, plenty of time for him to get back and you can't really stop the working. It's hard if it's a good friends stag do though but you don't want a drunk husband when you are in labour - wouldn't be happy with that!


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Can I just say that in 4 weeks today I will have my little Sophie! Can you believe it? I wonder who will beat me to it... Anna I know technically you're in first but induction is no guarantee of an actual birth that day! I've read it can take over a week to get it all started! :rofl:

they will be making sure i have him 22nd or 23rd hun because keeping me off the fragmin for longer then 24hrs is dangours for me so they will be using the gel to get me started and well it all depends from there but i know for sure I will have flynn by 23rd as I've been told they will want him out as soon as posable to put me back on the treatment for the clots, I'm going to ask at my appointment on 7th what's there compleat plan so i know where it all lays


----------



## Sherri81

I think I'm a bit far behind right now, but any drinking or outings in the vincinity of the babies birth is a no no! Screw that! Like others have said, why would you want a drunk husband attending to you during labour?

Omg, I just have to say, I am thoroughly annoyed right now. Some entertainment show just came on, and it had this super thin Playboy Bunny giving exercise advice because she's decided to put out a work out DVD. She demonstrated her 'exercises' and I did them all the time before pregnancy, and I didn't look anything like that! It just bothers me when someone who is genetically blessed puts out a DVD saying if you just do some lunges and squats a couple times a day, you'll get legs like their's. Yeah, and I'm gonna lose all my pregnancy weight within 2 weeks, just from breast feeding... Oh and running around after my other kid too! That is what all the stars say, right? Lol.


----------



## Aaisrie

When I was in labour with Saraya [I only found this out after!] my BIL had an argument with his partner, walked out of the house drunk and proceeded to walk the 12 miles to the hospital, was picked up by the police as he was walking down wee country roads. Got to the hospital, couldn't get in as they lock the doors at night and you have to be buzzed through a side entrance and then went and got coffee at McDonalds before going home the next day and never even saw Saraya until the day after LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

Pmsl or they don't eat for 6 months. You decide!


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol I just realised the "contraction timer" app I'm using has a section that tells you what stage of labour you're in - according to it, RIGHT NOW I'm in 2nd stage labour LOL Ummm let's try NO!


----------



## Sherri81

Omg Eve! Congrats! Second stage labour; you must be so excited, lol. Was it a free App? I should go check it out right now.

Hey, do you guys think Posh is eating more than 2 pieces of celery a day, now that she's pregnant? Lol.


----------



## Aaisrie

LMAO Sherri no, it's the babybump one I just realised it had a contraction timer and my pains lasting on average 106s long and the interval is 3 mins 15 which is pretty close together... but I'm not in 2nd stage labour hahahah


----------



## DragonMummy

Sherri I understand she has added 3oz of chicken and a cucumber slice to her daily cuisine.... pmsl


----------



## Aaisrie

DM omg she needs shot...


----------



## Sherri81

Omg! This first generation iPod touch will be the death of me! I can't download any Apps because I don't have the right software. First I couldn't get the world wide sensation Angry Birds, and NOW I will NEVER know if I'm in labour!


----------



## gw76

BB - I know exactly what you are talking about - I went in on Wednesday, and had a follow up on Saturday, but my littl'un was still pretty quiet when on the monitor, but she is fine - what I have realized is that she does NOTHING in the morning, but is super busy in the evening, and during the night!

Eve - hope it gets sorted soon for you- annoying that you have to wait till next week to see a consultant though...

Britt - I mentioned last week, that a scan showed our littl'uns estimated weight at 33 weeks to be 7 lbs, which would put me at 38 weeks (5 weeks ahead) but my doctor has never said anything about my belly measurements being above what they should be... What he told me is that it is most important that there is an increase each time it is measured to ensure that there is growth...

AFM - doctors appointment went well...no induction for me unless BP increases (it is fine right now) or I have more heart episodes...baby is BIG, no induction for big baby, but might end up with a C-Section if she gets to 10 lbs, and at this rate I'm not putting it past her... also was told I had hemorrhaged after my first - no one had told me- so now there is another "risk" factor on my file!!!

Sherri - hope you get some sleep tonight...

take care all O:)


----------



## Annamumof2

My IBS just woke me up... now i cant drink my lucosade :-(


----------



## Hann12

Anna hope you are feeling better this morning, I had v bad ibs yesterday so I can sympathise! 

GW hopefully your baby will come early without the induction if it's a big one. A girl at work showed me a photo of her pregnant friend who was a slim girl and it literally looked like she had put a big basket ball up her top. She had the baby naturally and it's was 12 pounds! She was fine though apparently! Bit scary I would agree though so hope you are okay! 

Eve - that's kind of funny and scary that the contraction timer says that. It's a good thing you have done this before otherwise you might be in hospital now, I would be! 

Sherri - love your Victoria beckham comments! They are already publishing stories here of how she is exercising vigorously every day and how she has some woman booked in to get her back to her target weight within a few weeks. First of all she'll be having a section so I thought you aren't meant to exercise until 8 weeks plus and second of all does she want to spend no time with her baby?! It's almost like she has always wanted her girl so she's getting her to dress her up but would rather not have the inconvenience of having her!
Oh and my name guess is Liberty as she is being born on 4th July! 
Any other guesses? 

BB - hope mine is not going past the due date too but if it's natural I know it will! 

AFM - slept pretty much from 12.30-7, which is amazing! Was in pain last night so bad I took pain killers but I did sleep however I also googles the pain killers - co dydramol and it said not to take in 3rd trimester as can cause baby respiratory problems so I'm not taking any more. 

Chiropractor at 11 and have to call hospital to rebook my consultant appointment that the midwife cancelled last week as I want to make sure I actually see a dr after my scan to talk about my options for birth. Don't just want to have a mw who tells me I can push the baby out without fully understanding my back problems, only doing a natural birth now if I know my back can withstand it.


----------



## Hann12

Happy birthday Doodles and Emzee! Hope you both have lovely days and get treated lots! :)


----------



## curlew

Happy birthday Doodles and Emzee - hope you both have a lovely day.

Had a terrible nights sleep again last night. First I was too hot, then my carpel tunnel kicked in, then baby started partying. By the time I got to sleep it was about 4am!!!

Last day at work today though so feeling really good about that.

Have had a quick check through the posts and will catch up with you all this evening.


----------



## Hann12

Yay for your last day at work! Hope it goes fast and that you get some nice pressies!


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks for the Birthday wishes guys!

Woohoo last day Curlew that's so exciting!!! I hope you get some pressies from your work peeps!

I hadn't thought much about what VB will call her baby girl- although Liberty sounds like a really good guess!

Well I won't be buying the playboy bunny exercise dvd :rofl: It's going to take more than a few lunges to get me back into shape!


----------



## emzeebob

happy birthday to me and doodles :cake:

todai im getting my feet eaten by fish, followed by a massage and the works done at the hair dressers, whoop then my oh is cooking me steak for dinner yay! :happydance: hopefully the sickness will die down still feeling a bit off


----------



## Doodlepants

Ooh I haven't had a fish pedi yet!!! My friend does them in her salon- let me know how it goes!! Hope you have a fab day!x


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann I think her sisters kid is called Liberty. Spot the closet spice fan ...


----------



## DragonMummy

happy birthday Maria and Em! X


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> Hann I think her sisters kid is called Liberty. Spot the closet spice fan ...

Oh damn it! I thought I had that in the bag....
Will have a rethink on a suitably american but also slightly out there name....


----------



## Doodlepants

Independence?? You never know!


----------



## Blue_bear

Does it not depend on where she was concieved or something silly like that? 

Happy Birthday Emzee and Maria!!

Really crap nights sleep for me too, will hopefully get a nap later.


----------



## Hann12

Independence is a good call - or freedom! Rocket names!!

I'm seriously getting p***ed off with my maternity unit, I need to speak to them to rebook an appointment and they haven't answered the phones, I've been trying since friday afternoon. I can see that over the weekend they are short staffed and might not answer but they should pick up now!


----------



## mummySS

Morning all!

Sorry not been on much, been a busy bee packing boxes this weekend and had a lovely dinner out last night with NCT peeps (new friends - yay!).

Off to the office soon, so will come back on to post late tonight. Have been reading on my phone so am fully up to speed!

Happy birthday Doods and Em! :cake:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri81 said:


> Omg! This first generation iPod touch will be the death of me! I can't download any Apps because I don't have the right software. First I couldn't get the world wide sensation Angry Birds, and NOW I will NEVER know if I'm in labour!

:haha:



gw76 said:


> AFM - doctors appointment went well...no induction for me unless BP increases (it is fine right now) or I have more heart episodes...baby is BIG, no induction for big baby, but might end up with a C-Section if she gets to 10 lbs, and at this rate I'm not putting it past her... also was told I had hemorrhaged after my first - no one had told me- so now there is another "risk" factor on my file!!!

Glad your appt went well even if they didn't tell you about the hemorrhage!!! That's a bit scary!



Hann12 said:


> Eve - that's kind of funny and scary that the contraction timer says that. It's a good thing you have done this before otherwise you might be in hospital now, I would be!
> 
> AFM - slept pretty much from 12.30-7, which is amazing! Was in pain last night so bad I took pain killers but I did sleep however I also googles the pain killers - co dydramol and it said not to take in 3rd trimester as can cause baby respiratory problems so I'm not taking any more.
> 
> Chiropractor at 11 and have to call hospital to rebook my consultant appointment that the midwife cancelled last week as I want to make sure I actually see a dr after my scan to talk about my options for birth. Don't just want to have a mw who tells me I can push the baby out without fully understanding my back problems, only doing a natural birth now if I know my back can withstand it.

Exactly my point about the app Hann - much better to trust your instincts!!!! And I think that's def wise to check with your consultant about your back!!!



curlew said:


> Had a terrible nights sleep again last night. First I was too hot, then my carpel tunnel kicked in, then baby started partying. By the time I got to sleep it was about 4am!!!
> 
> Last day at work today though so feeling really good about that.
> 
> Have had a quick check through the posts and will catch up with you all this evening.

Hope you get some rest when you've finished work!!



DragonMummy said:


> Hann I think her sisters kid is called Liberty. Spot the closet spice fan ...

I can NOT imagine you dancing to the Spice Girls hahahaha

Happy birthday doodles & em!!!


----------



## mummySS

Dumb question alert: eve, how do youquote different people in your messages?? :blush:


----------



## DragonMummy

Saw them live, Eve! When it comes to music my taste is a mix of depressed teenager and raving homosexual. My hero is Kylie :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh you know at the bottom of each post there's a "Quote" button, then a "+ button, it's that one, 2nd from the left, you just click it for each post you want to quote as you go down, if you change your mind or click the wrong one than you can reclick it and it will change back. When you click it, it changes from "+ to "- to reply to them you do need to click on the post reply button you can't use the quick reply at the bottom of the page :] Hope that made sense!


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> Saw them live, Eve! When it comes to music my taste is a mix of depressed teenager and raving homosexual. My hero is Kylie :haha:

Ahahahaha now I'm just imagining you dressed in a huge black tee and jeans and headbanging.... LOL :haha: I'm into.... country and some folk/chill out type stuff. Although occasionally I can be partial to a bit of Chris' Rammstein LOL


----------



## amand_a

Happy birthday Doodle and Emzee!!!

sorry to those not sleeping well, I am starting to find I am waking during the night and early morning. cant complain tho Ive been really lucky so far.

My sook for the day...Ive had braxton hicks for the past 2 days now, yesterday they were just tightenings but my muscles ached by the end of the day. Today they are less frequent but I have back and tummy period like cramps that are making me feel generally shitfull. 
On the up side DD and I made a cubby out of a big cardboard box, she has had so much fun dragging cushions and blankets in there.

nothing else to add really, except I really want doughnuts. Made the mistake of looking at the krispy kreams website too :dohh:


----------



## mummySS

Aaisrie said:


> Oh you know at the bottom of each post there's a "Quote" button, then a "+ button, it's that one, 2nd from the left, you just click it for each post you want to quote as you go down, if you change your mind or click the wrong one than you can reclick it and it will change back. When you click it, it changes from "+ to "- to reply to them you do need to click on the post reply button you can't use the quick reply at the bottom of the page :] Hope that made sense!

:dohh: thanks, that is so much easier than having to remember everything you want to respond to! 

DM - I'm a closet spicie too  Probably not as surprising for me though!


----------



## Hann12

Seriously the antenatel department is still not answering the phone! Thats ridiculous bearing in mind they haven't answered all weekend either! Really annoying me now as I need to sort my appointments out and get the details to Greg for his work grrrrrr.

Amanda - sounds like you had a good time with your DD - I remember loving stuff like that when I was little. Oh and now I want a doughnut too - a chocolate ring one mmmm


----------



## Doodlepants

How annoying Hann! I'd be sure to have a moan when you do manage to get through!


----------



## Clareabell

Happy Birthday Doods and Emzee! Hope you are having a good day and are being spoilt. 

Eve - Sorry to hear about your iron levels I hope that they are able to get it under control quickly. Saw your FB video of Saraya, she is seems to be such a happy contented child. :)

Hann - How massively annoying about the antenatal unit. My community midwife is a little elusive but she is generally alright at returning calls.

Caz - Welcome back. My husband is not going out anymore now until after baby is born and if he does have a drink it will be within legal limits so he is able to drive me to the hospital. 

GW - Wow I thought my little girl was big at 5lb7 at 33 weeks. I have been constantly told by midwife, friends, family any person and their dog that they think i will go into labour before my EDD as my bump is so big and stretched. I dont think it is likely to happen though and think I will go to 40 weeks if not over. 

Mummy - Yay for new NCT friends. 

Amanda - Hope you get your doughnuts in the end. 

DM - Cant believe Little Sophie will be here in under 4 weeks. Its so exciting I cant wait to hear all the birth announncements and stories come through. Really anytime now we can expect babies to start showing up. I think Sherri's little Colby will be next here. 

AFM - Terrible night last night. I woke up at 3am having BH which was just a pressure and hardening of the bump that came and went but at the same time I had a coninuious period like pain at the front and lower back. It just made me feel like I had to sit on the toilet constantly. It was very annoying. Eventually got back to sleep for and hour and half at 8 this morning. The pain has continued on and off all day so im feeling achey and sorry for myself today.


----------



## Blue_bear

The BH's are making my tummy sore...kind of like the muscles are really aching?

I have a question (another1!) I want to practice walking my dogs with the pram but i fear i will look like a complete nut job walking round with an empty pram?!?!
I may just have to leave it till bubs is here i guess.... :S


----------



## Hann12

Blue_bear said:


> The BH's are making my tummy sore...kind of like the muscles are really aching?
> 
> I have a question (another1!) I want to practice walking my dogs with the pram but i fear i will look like a complete nut job walking round with an empty pram?!?!
> I may just have to leave it till bubs is here i guess.... :S

BB it may look a bit odd!! You could put a blanket in there rolled up so it creates a baby shape but if someone has a really good look you might end up looking that bit more like a nutter!!

42 phone calls today into the antenatel unit and still no answer. If I actually have to drive down there tomorrow I will be seriously annoyed (though I'm pretty annoyed now!).


----------



## Hann12

Yippee clearly it was lucky phone call 43 because I got through and have an appointment booked in! Relief and I will stop my moaning now :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann12 said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> The BH's are making my tummy sore...kind of like the muscles are really aching?
> 
> I have a question (another1!) I want to practice walking my dogs with the pram but i fear i will look like a complete nut job walking round with an empty pram?!?!
> I may just have to leave it till bubs is here i guess.... :S
> 
> BB it may look a bit odd!! You could put a blanket in there rolled up so it creates a baby shape but if someone has a really good look you might end up looking that bit more like a nutter!!
> 
> 42 phone calls today into the antenatel unit and still no answer. If I actually have to drive down there tomorrow I will be seriously annoyed (though I'm pretty annoyed now!).Click to expand...

I thought it would probably be pretty bad if i bumped into someone i know :wacko: I just wanted to start training them to walk nicely next to the pram before having to worry about the baby too. Oh well!!

Glad youg got thru and got your appointment sorted in the end, how annoying though! I hope thats not the number you call if you have an emergency and need to go in?!


----------



## Hann12

Blue_bear said:


> I thought it would probably be pretty bad if i bumped into someone i know :wacko: I just wanted to start training them to walk nicely next to the pram before having to worry about the baby too. Oh well!!
> 
> Glad youg got thru and got your appointment sorted in the end, how annoying though! I hope thats not the number you call if you have an emergency and need to go in?!


It would be quite funny if that happened though!! Maybe do it when your husband can come with you, some how things always seem less silly when you are with someone else!

No thankfully not the same number!


----------



## BlueViolet

Bb, that's pretty funny. I thought about doing the same, although we're still waiting for a registry completion discount to get the stroller. It would be a bit weird to walk around without a baby, but people might not notice, especially if you have a blanket in there. And if they ask if you're suffocating the baby you can say you're training your dogs. 

Clarea, hope you feel better and manage to sleep tonight or at least nap during the day. 

Doodles and Emzee, happy birthday! :) 

Hann, I would be really annoyed too. That really stinks. I hope you get through. 

The spice girl talk is quite funny. There is an emergence of dance type music here and it brings me back many years to when it was popular before. It doesn't quite have the same effect and my music taste has changed, but there is nothing wrong with a guilty pleasure. Here there are so many celebs that are pregnant that it's not a big deal. The one that I find shocking is Natalie Portman starving and working out like crazy for Black Swan and then getting pregnant. I'm curious if she was pregnant during the filming. If so, I probably don't want to know. 

As for the topic of IBS, I feel for you guys. Mine was so much better during the pregnancy, but yesterday was an exception. I read that the beginning stages of labor can bring on upset stomach. Initially I thought I was having contractions because it hurt so badly (apparently, I forgot how bad my IBS was before I was pregnant). Fortunately, I got back to normal and the cramping stopped. It's no fun. I wonder if it was brought on by being outside in the heat and bending over a lot to try to clean up the pool. Probably just a coincidence. But on the bright side, the pool is looking a lot better after the chlorine shock and the filter running overnight. Now we need to test the water and do some adjustments. I never knew how much work it took to maintain a pool. It better be worth it! :) 

Also, glad someone mentioned that it's a bad idea for the husband to drink near the due date. I didn't even think about that. I wouldn't want to drive myself 50min to the hospital while in labor. My husband has been having a few drinks in the evening and I think now it's become a habit and I hate to nag him about it, but it's such a waste of money. We severely cut back on our spending and I even gave up cable, which I wasn't going to do, with the condition that he cuts back on his drinking. He said he would wait until he ran out of what he already has and then cut back. It doesn't seem fair to me in the least. Anyway, it's not worth a fight. The irony is that he was nearly out of stuff, but when my dad came to visit they went to the liquor store and they bought more. We didn't want to explain to my dad how much we cut down on our spending because I don't want him to think we need financial help. We're just trying to save money for the baby coming. We're okay otherwise. Sorry for the rant...


----------



## Hann12

BV I am soooo jealous of your pool, I always wanted one so much when I was a kid, not that we have the weather for it! I can't wait to take the baby swimming, its going to be so exciting!! 
I know what you mean about the IBS too, mine was much improved until I got to about week 29 and then bam it came back. You do forget how much it hurts though!

Your husband should cut back because how bad would he feel if you have to go to hospital in a taxi because he's had one too many beers? It would not be funny for either of you and not what you want to be thinking of nearer the time. I know in theory he'd have time to sober up as you'll probably be at home a number of hours before you have to leave but thats not the point. 
Greg has so many social meetings at work but he is stopping, he just has to explain to whoever he is with what the situation is. I'm hoping I go into labour in the night anyway then he'll just be there! I think a lot of people go into labour at night though.....


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, it's just an above ground pool. I always wanted one, although we didn't realize how pricey and time consuming it would be to maintain. The previous owners built a deck around it and I would love to stick some lounge chairs out there and play in the pool when the kid is older. If you lived closer, I'd invite you over for a play date :) 

Meanwhile, we set up container gardening on the deck to keep the deer and rabbits away. Next year we're going to set up some raised plots in the yard with a fence around them. This year it was too much work. We just have a few tomato plants, pepper plants, and lots of herbs. 

I know what you mean about trying to get the husband to cut back on drinking just in case. I'm going to have to tactfully bring it up and figure out when is a good time to drastically reduce. If it was up to me, I'd say today...hehe. The MW told me that if I went into early labor at 36wks or later they wouldn't stop it and I could have the baby. That's only a week from now. I want her to stay put at least until 37wks so she is full term, but after that it's a "go" from my point of view. I also heard stories of women going into labor at night. I bought a waterproof mattress pad in case my water breaks while I'm sleeping. How awful would it be to come home to a nasty mattress? I'm sure that's going to be the least of our concerns then, but I'd like to avoid it.


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry for a one sided post, I'll catch up in a bit. 

Appointment went great today, baby is doing wonderful. His heart rate is 147. Dr. didn't seem too worried about the Braxton Hicks, I just have to make sure if they get stronger or don't go away to go to the hospital. The only news I wasn't expecting was that I have to see my OB every week now until I deliver. Baby weighs 5lb 4 oz

My nursery is done!! With the exception of curtains, but that can wait. 

Rocking/nursing chair and changing table/dresser
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/nursery2.jpg

Crib with organizer and diaper stacker
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/nursery3.jpg

Newly washed crib bedding.
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/crib1.jpg

Nursery *ignore my fat kitty, she loves to be where I am*
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/nursery1.jpg


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, your nursery is so cute :) Well done!


----------



## Hann12

Wez - I love the nursery, especially the bedding and the Jonathan words up on the wall, I want to get those once we know what we re having and have a name!
Your baby sounds like a great weight too. I wish I knew how big mine was! 

BV - I would love to pop by for a swimming party! If only I was in nearby that would be so good! If its any help I've said no drinking to Greg from 37 weeks. I don't think the baby will come before then so that seemed fair to me. He should be able to manage after all I'd have done it for a LONG time!!

Okay so as promised I have a 33 week bump photo:



And my quilt:


----------



## MrsWez

Doodle and Emzee, happy birthday!! :cake:

Hope you feel better, Claire.

Hann, I would be really annoyed too. My OB office lost the papers I needed for my maternity leave so I had to get them again from my work and have drive an hour to have them resubmitted by the office. It was a pain in the arse. Glad you got your appointment booked.

BB, I wouldn't care what people thought, I would just do it anyway. :haha: But that's just me. 

BV, we had an above ground pool when I was a kid and loved it. It is a lot of work and can be costly but it's great to have and enjoy in the summer. I miss that. 

Sherri my hubby has played every level and got 3 stars on every level of angry birds. I think he has a problem. 

All this talk about the Spice Girls is funny. I was never a big pop fan (still don't listen to pop) but I did closetly like them and Hanson in the 90s. OMG, I'm so ashamed. :blush:


----------



## Hann12

clearly the bump pic is not me lying down, its just the wrong way round as ever!!


----------



## MrsWez

Hann12 said:


> Wez - I love the nursery, especially the bedding and the Jonathan words up on the wall, I want to get those once we know what we re having and have a name!
> Your baby sounds like a great weight too. I wish I knew how big mine was!
> 
> BV - I would love to pop by for a swimming party! If only I was in nearby that would be so good! If its any help I've said no drinking to Greg from 37 weeks. I don't think the baby will come before then so that seemed fair to me. He should be able to manage after all I'd have done it for a LONG time!!
> 
> Okay so as promised I have a 33 week bump photo:
> 
> View attachment 213932
> 
> 
> And my quilt:
> View attachment 213933
> 
> View attachment 213934

Love the quilt!!!

Thank you, My DH stained and hung up the name. He basically did everything in the nursery. I just told him where to put everything. :happydance:


----------



## Blue_bear

MrsWez said:


> Doodle and Emzee, happy birthday!! :cake:
> 
> Hope you feel better, Claire.
> 
> Hann, I would be really annoyed too. My OB office lost the papers I needed for my maternity leave so I had to get them again from my work and have drive an hour to have them resubmitted by the office. It was a pain in the arse. Glad you got your appointment booked.
> 
> BB, I wouldn't care what people thought, I would just do it anyway. :haha: But that's just me.
> 
> BV, we had an above ground pool when I was a kid and loved it. It is a lot of work and can be costly but it's great to have and enjoy in the summer. I miss that.
> 
> Sherri my hubby has played every level and got 3 stars on every level of angry birds. I think he has a problem.
> 
> All this talk about the Spice Girls is funny. I was never a big pop fan (still don't listen to pop) but I did closetly like them and Hanson in the 90s. OMG, I'm so ashamed. :blush:

Wez, Hanson were on morning tv today. A program we have called daybreak. They were performing their new single so you may be able to re-live your love for them :haha:


----------



## MrsWez

Blue_bear said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> Doodle and Emzee, happy birthday!! :cake:
> 
> Hope you feel better, Claire.
> 
> Hann, I would be really annoyed too. My OB office lost the papers I needed for my maternity leave so I had to get them again from my work and have drive an hour to have them resubmitted by the office. It was a pain in the arse. Glad you got your appointment booked.
> 
> BB, I wouldn't care what people thought, I would just do it anyway. :haha: But that's just me.
> 
> BV, we had an above ground pool when I was a kid and loved it. It is a lot of work and can be costly but it's great to have and enjoy in the summer. I miss that.
> 
> Sherri my hubby has played every level and got 3 stars on every level of angry birds. I think he has a problem.
> 
> All this talk about the Spice Girls is funny. I was never a big pop fan (still don't listen to pop) but I did closetly like them and Hanson in the 90s. OMG, I'm so ashamed. :blush:
> 
> Wez, Hanson were on morning tv today. A program we have called daybreak. They were performing their new single so you may be able to re-live your love for them :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks. You're not helping my shame level. But I probably will check it out. :blush:


----------



## MrsWez

Hann, inspired me!

34 week bump, sexy strechies!
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/IMAG0094.jpg

Could my boobs get any bigger?!
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/IMAG0093.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Great bump shot Wez!!


----------



## Sherri81

So I'm probably really close to being too late for this, but Happy Birthday Doods and Emzee!!

Omg, I just read everything, but my tummy is eating itself because I'm so hungry, so now I can't concentrate. Grrr! This is so annoying! I just had toast with peanut butter and a banana. What is happening to me??

I have no shame! I love every kind of music except for Jazz and Big Band. New kids on the block.... love it! Saw them in concert in 2008. Spice Girls.... Love it! Hanson..... Me no likey.

Man, I need more food! This is ridiculous!

But before I go, I just want to fill you guys in on Kelly. She's in the Loss section now, but the private one. So no one can see what she's written except a handful of people who've had later losses. She doesn't seem to be holding up too well at all anymore. I've been talking to her, and there is another lady talking to her as well, but she's not ready to go public yet. So, I just wanted to let you guys know what's happening there.


----------



## Aaisrie

Girls - advice?

I've been getting really bad chest pain, tightness, shortness of breath, heart palpitations and feeling dizzy since about lunchtime today - any ideas what it is?? I've tried moving positions thinking it was Atti just sitting funny but it still hasn't eased at all. I've started feeling really clammy from it too, even if I lie down I still feel like I'm about to faint?


----------



## melissasbump

Hi girlies

Sorry ive been a bit quiet last couple of days.. i have been reading and now am going to attempt to catch up...

Eve, thanks for the BF info, very useful, and sorry re your iron levels, i hope your consultant can sort something for you even if it means you having to go into hospital every few days it will be worth it.

Britt, i wouldnt worry too much re measurements, ive been bang on or over, it varies but i think they only really worry if you are exceptionally small or dont appear to be growing.

Caz, nice to see you back on here, its been too long!
Re your dilemma with hubby, i agree with the others, he should not make drinking arrangements so close to your due date whether you have had the baby or not. I agree re work though, my OH will be working right up till labour and can be home in 1 1/2 hours max so im not worried about that.

Hann, i havent had any leakage either, although my boobs have trippled in size which i DONT like! lol
Hope chiropractor went well for you and glad you eventually got thorugh to the antenatel dept, how crap are they!
Great bump pic and your quilt looks great too well done!

DM, How exciting that there is only 4 weeks to go till you meet Sophie! We are all so close now!
Oh and i would describe my taste in music as complete cheesy pop! Love 80s stuff and anything i can sing along to, yes i know im sad!

Doodles and Emzee happy birthday to you both!

B Bear, im with you i dont even want to contenplate going overdue, worse still is that ive managed to convince myself that im gonna be a week or two early.:wacko: 
I also wanted to take my pram out with the dog but came to the conclusion i would just look like a freak! lol maybe you could put a sign on your pram saying "dogs in training" or something!

Wez, im also a little afraid for my nipples... they are sensitive at the best of times!
Lovely nursery pics by the way! Loving the name on the wall!

Anna, will they C section you then if induction doesnt work right away? i heard too that it can take several days to kick in.

Sherri, your post re the playboy bunny excercise dvd made me laugh, as if any NORMAL woman can get into shape like that!
Posh spice had a pic in the paper yesterday and OH got really angry with it, as she hardly looks pregnant! 
Thanks for the update on Kelzy too, bless her heart, i hope she has a lot of support around her...

gw, Glad the docs appointment went well and baby is nice and chubby!

Curlew, sorry you had a crap nights sleep last night at least its the last day at work for you, hope its a good one.

Emzee, sounds like you have a nice day planned, i love treatments like that!

MummySS sounds like you had a nice night last night meeting some other pregnant ladies!!


Amanda, love the phrase "sook" my SIL who is Aussie calls my dog a sook as hes a soppy little thing. Hope you got your donuts!

Clare, sorry you had such a rough night, i think our bodies cant take much more of this, i know mine cant!

BV, Im with Hann and also very jealous of your pool! I can imagine though it may cost a bit to run and maintain. Also agree re your husband cutting back on the drink.

I apologise for anyone i may have forgottten. 
I am so rough today.... i had my lunch, then about two mins later started feeling queasy, so went to go to the bathroom but only made it too the door, through up EVERY FRIGGING WHERE! Where i had my hands up to my mouth too it sprayed all up into my face and hair and i couldnt even open my eyes, managed to get it all over the carpet, up the walls , the tiles, the bath and a tiny bit in the toilet! I was just standing there crying covered in sick just so fed up of it..:cry:
Have also discovered the joys of BH i think all yesterday and again now, like a period pain and a tightening across my bump
I am so sleepy all the time too, i sleep fairly well at night, lay in till about 10-11 then get up but by 2pm im wanting to sleep again, i think i could vbe lacking something, gonna speak to MW about it on Fri, i know third tri is tiring but i cant seem to motivate myself to do anything. Feeling so fed up right now, i apologise for all the moaning....

By the way i havent forgotten and will post some nursery pics very soon xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks again for the Birthday wishes everyone, I've had a lovely couple of days :)

Wez, the nursery looks great!!!!

Hann- the quilt looks amazing! You must be really pleased with it!

Sherri- thanks for the update on Kelly. I feel so bad knowing she's not doing very well- is there anything we can do? I feel really helpless :( I hope she's got lots of support at home xx


----------



## Hann12

Eve - call the hospital could be to fo with your low iron but you might have to go in! Hope you are okay - let us know x


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh Mel that sounds awful! :hugs: You poor thing! I can't believe you've been lumbered with even more sickness :(

Eve- I have no idea what it could be? I've had mild palpatations but nothing else with it- can you ring your out of hours GP or MW just to see what they say? I hope it's nothing serious, you've been through quite enough already!


----------



## Aaisrie

I've been ringing my MW since first thing to try and get my iron crap sorted out but she's been in clinic like all day the last time I called at 17:15 and she was on the ward and the receptionist told me she'd get her to call me when she came off the ward.... I just don't wanna look like a fool phoning them for something stupid...


----------



## Doodlepants

Given your iron situation I wouldn't worry about phoning- it might be unrelated but best to phone- could you phone the number on your notes? You know the one you'd phone out of hours for reduced movement etc?


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks Sherri. I've spoken to her re the front page and will be adding her beautiful boy in a minute. Once a beach bump, always a beach bump as we said earlier - we mustn't forget our precious angels. xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

That's the number I was trying to avoid phoning!!


----------



## Hann12

Eve I seriously would phone it, it's better to be cautious.


----------



## MrsWez

Eve, I agree with the other ladies. I think you should call.


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh, sorry!
Seriously though, I wouldn't worry- it's not like you're worrying over something silly xx


----------



## caz_hills

amand_a said:


> Happy birthday Doodle and Emzee!!!
> 
> sorry to those not sleeping well, I am starting to find I am waking during the night and early morning. cant complain tho Ive been really lucky so far.
> 
> My sook for the day...Ive had braxton hicks for the past 2 days now, yesterday they were just tightenings but my muscles ached by the end of the day. Today they are less frequent but I have back and tummy period like cramps that are making me feel generally shitfull.
> On the up side DD and I made a cubby out of a big cardboard box, she has had so much fun dragging cushions and blankets in there.
> 
> nothing else to add really, except I really want doughnuts. Made the mistake of looking at the krispy kreams website too :dohh:

Ohhhhhh Doughnuts.....!!!!! The sandwich shop in our village has an offer at the moment - buy a sandwich, get a jam doughnut free - so good, I've had to limit myself to one per week!!!! :cry:

xx


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies, just catching up on posts today...

Curlew  hope your last day at work went well, now you can enjoy your time off before babba comes! 4 1/2 days left for me and I'll join you..... it's gone so quickly and I can't believe that it's only 6 weeks to go!!

Happy birthday Emzeebob and Doodles  hope you have had lovely days and been spolit rotten :o)

Sounds like bad sleeps are what most of us are experiencing  most nights I manage to sleep through but restlessly and also have weird dreams  being so big now is cuasing lots of discomfort to be honest but I guess that is what were going to have to get used to!!!!

Wez  love your nursery, looks so gorgeous! Your baby is so lucky!!! :baby:

xxxx :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

am scoffing profiteroles..... feel sick but don't care....

All I have eaten today is CRAP. although I'm normally pretty good so not too worried :D


----------



## Hann12

I've just had a packet of blackberrys mmm


----------



## Aaisrie

Well I took your advice and phoned so they want to see me to make sure everything is okay x


----------



## Hann12

Eve I am glad that they are seeing you, let us know how you get on, hopefully everything will be fine though :hugs:


----------



## curlew

Not going to be able to catch up with all the posts because as soon as I read one to reply to and get back to answer I have forgotten what I was going to say.

Hann - glad you got your appt sorted.

Eve - I support the others you really need to get seen today/tonight : Edit great glad to see you are going in to be checked over x

DM - 4 weeks til you meet Sophie - OMG that seems so close.

Caz - nice to see you back. It was great to finish, had to really drag myself out of bed this morning.

Sherri - thanks for the update on Kelly. I have looked for her on the restricted loss forums during the weekend as I have access too but maybe missed the post. Glad she has some support.

Mel - sorry you had a horrid sicky experience today. Hope you feel a bit better soon.

AFM - had a great last day at work and it was fab to be able to put on my out of office assistant on outlook that I would be back in April 2012:happydance::happydance: They bought me a huge bouquet of flowers, a £50 M&S voucher and two beautiful little outfits from next which are sooo cute. We went out for a lovely lunch. I will miss everyone but am also looking forward to resting and focussing on getting ready for the baby.

Tomorrow is my consultant appt, can't believe it has come around so quickly. So I should know what date my c-section will be and what day we will be meeting our new wee man.

Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## caz_hills

Ah so glad they spoilt you at work, that is so sweet of them! How wierd putting your out of office on for nearly a year, wow - time will fly by though I guess. Must make the most of our time off!!

x


----------



## DragonMummy

Curlew my out of office is all set too! Keep sending myself emails :rofl:

Watching Panorama. Fucking appalling.


----------



## Sherri81

This is just gonna be a quick one as I've got to get Greg from school.

Eve, this is definately something to see the Dr about, so I'm glad you're going in. It could be related to low iron most definately. In fact, that is what they originally thought was causing my palpitations and electrical issues. They knew my iron was almost non existent, so they tried to pass it off as that. But I've Bern on iron for about 5 months now, so mine isn't from that. But yeag, palpitations, dizziness, sweating etc is usually a blood flow issue; not something to ignore!

As for Kelzy, she just posted yesterday, which is probably why you didn't see her thread. I really don't know what more to do for her. For those if you that were texting her, maybe text her again and just let her know you're thinking of her. I don't know if anyone is in flower delivery range, but I actually rely appreciated it when people sent me flowers after Devon died. I mean, everyone elsegets flowers for giving birth, and she did give birth. But when it's followed by a death, people seem to get confused. So getting flowers, even though they were sympathy ones, made me feel a bit better. Like the 2 of us hadn't been forgotten. It sounds like she is keeping everyone away from her right now, besides her mom. I know this is what she wants, but she also just can't be alone alone. I mean, Evan's dad isn't in the picture, right? So besides her mom, I don't know what other support she has. For those that have access to the private loss forum, just go in and talk to her. She has responded to all of my posts so far, so it seems like she is trying to reach out.

I really don't know what else to do. She is just such a sweet girl, and this is a horrid situation. I think she was very much in shock when she was answering posts on here; that and she probably didn't want to bring the mood of the thread down. But I really think she just needs people to talk to, yell at, whatever. I think that's all we can really do.


----------



## emzeebob

thank u all for the messages, ive had a brillant relaxing day, the massage was awesome, they got me a pregnancy pillow (which im sooo gunna buy now) to lean on my side, ive havent felt so comfortable for weeks lol

im full from dinner now with my heartburn, only thing i can complain about today is my boobies, first time in ages ive been in agony and need new ones lol, 

dm- cudnt bring myself to watch panarama as i work with people with learning difficulties and autism and have seen abuse and id probably sit and cry (well anything sets me off these days) 

eve- glad u foned them, sumtimes i feel like if i did fone the mat ward for sumthing minor id be in the way of sumone worse off but ive learnt nothing too small is wasting there time, 

hope everyone is ok
em x x


----------



## DragonMummy

We did discuss flowers actually but thought it might be rather funereal, which is why we decided on hospital donation. i did think perhaps it might be nice to send something for Abbie though, like a beautiful ragdoll or something? Would be something more lasting.

Have been talking to her on pm this evening. She knows she's not forgotten and she knows we're all thinking of her. xxxxx


----------



## Hann12

Thanks DM I'm glad you've said we are still thinking of her and I think the doll is a nice idea. I also pm'd her but will do so again, she is by no means forgotten, my heart still breaks for her. 
Sherri - thanks for the updates too, I'm glad that you are able to help where you can.


----------



## DragonMummy

A little reminder to those who wanted to donate to Kel's fund btw - I will be sending the cheque off next Monday to the hospital so there are a few more days. Paypal address is:

[email protected]


Thanks in advance - I know she really appreciates every penny and did say she hopes the money will go towards preventing this happening to someone else. xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Also, I am finding my ticker to be rather threatening. "i could drop at any time".... NOT YET!! Your room isn't even bloody painted yet!!!


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> Also, I am finding my ticker to be rather threatening. "i could drop at any time".... NOT YET!! Your room isn't even bloody painted yet!!!

PMSL!! I hadn't noticed your ticker but funnily enough I just said to Greg that our little one could come in just over 3 weeks and we both had a shock! Though he quite rightly pointed out that if it takes after me it'll have a lie in and will have to be ejected from it's bed!!


----------



## Hann12

Just had an email from the nuby people because I still haven't received my pump and they said it was posted on 6th may!! I've asked for a tracking number now because I most certainly haven't got it and I feel like I've been conned although I know some of you have yours! It's weird.....


----------



## DragonMummy

Its the Cow and Gate cow all over again.... You know you get the cuddly cow when you sign up to their mailing list or whatever? I must have signed up with 4 different emails and not one fucking cow!


----------



## Hann12

Bloody cheek!! I don't actually need the pump as I have one but it's the principle of the thing!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I didn't even bother as I hated my manual pump so much that I actually made the effort of breaking it into bits before binning it.....


----------



## Hann12

Well I have an electric medala one now but I would have taken the freebie especially because others received it and I sent my scan in so now I feel cheated :)


----------



## DragonMummy

thieving [email protected]


----------



## Sherri81

No word from Eve yet? I hope she's okay.

And ladies, remember, if something feels off, don't worry about whether you're gonna be a bother to the Mat unit.

I'm sure I wrote about this before, but when I was on a bedrest a woman showed up in the Mat unit because she had a sore tooth. Yes, I did just say a sore tooth. So if that doesn't bother them, then I don't think anything we could go in for, would bug them! Plus, it was a weekday, at about 5:30PM, meaning dentists had just closed... Why did she wait to go to the Mat ward with that one? I always wonder about that, lol.


----------



## DragonMummy

some manner of paracetamol would surely have sufficed?

I get a lot of that in my job, people phoning the police for the weirdest of things. Especially the emergency line! Eejits....

Eve messaged me on FB a few minutes ago, she's sat there waiting and worrying that she's wasting everyone's time. i told her to wind her neck in and get checked so she can relax :rofl:


----------



## SugarBeth

This baby's bad sense of direction is driving me nuts! :haha:

Last check up I was told she was posterior - which I knew from the bad back aches. They haven't been so severe anymore so at today's check up I asked if she was still posterior. She is...and not only that, they think she may be posterior *AND* breeched! So they're sending me in for an ultrasound right away tomorrow, since there's not much time to get plans together if she is. It's nice to see my little girl again (and hopefully see that she's still a girl - I've been having a few fears with all of her pink clothing and nothing neutral or boylike!) but I'm really hoping she's not breeched. I've spent nine months researching how to keep her and I utmost healthy and natural and to try to give her the best start, and she seems to be fighting me on it! I've been planning a natural water birth for months and been excited about trying to labor and deliver in the water. I'm about to buy a pool! To suddenly worry about a c-section, the opposite birth I was praying for, is a bit of a mind blower. (Plus this is my first baby, so this could greatly impede having as many children as my husband and I want, which was more than just two or three!) I took a nap after I got home and had nothing but nightmares about this. 

Wez - I love your nursery! It's very classy looking. 

Re: donuts (can't remember who said it) I LOVE them right now. Donuts and chocolate. But I'm not allowed to have donuts anymore and no one is allowed to bring them to the house. Last week we bought a full dozen for me, my husband and my BIL. Instead, I ate almost all of them within a day and a half. I felt so fat and terrible that I said never again! But I still crave them. :cloud9:

About Kelzy, thanks for the updates. She's still in my prayers and thoughts. I do hope she's getting lots of support. I'd love to chip into her fund, but I can't swing the money at all, we're currently barely scraping by ourselves. But I feel so heartbroken for her, I wish I could do more than just well wishing! :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

LONG post alert... Hope I got everyone though!

Glad that Kel's still on the forum and that she's getting some support, like others I do feel so helpless. I guess there's nothing anyone can say or do, but every little gesture helps. Thanks so much for sorting out the donation DM - i think a doll is a really nice idea too. Sherri's right Kel is such a sweetie, i can't believe this has happened. No wonder she's still in shock. 

Hope everyone else is well!

Curlew - yay for last day of work! Sounds like you got a lovely send off! Must have been a great feeling to switch on that out of office... 

Melly - aww poor you, that sickness sounds horrible. I really sympathise. It will feel so nice not to feel sick any more when the baby's here!

Hann - glad you finally got through to the hospital, persistence pays! Great (sideways) bump pic and quilt btw!

Eve - hope you're ok, let us know how you get on at the hospital. 

Wez - Jonathan's nursery is fabulous! I love the bedding, adorable. 

Sherri - thanks for letting us know about Kelz - and for being there for her. I'm sure it brings back painful memories for you too :hugs:

SB - arghhh these babies do give us some trouble don't they! I hope Katie manages to turn herself around. Try not to put too much pressure on yourself to have the 'perfect' birth... i think it's easier said than done :shrug:

DM - hope you enjoyed the profiteroles. Awesome dinner! :thumbup: Oh god and the panorama was shocking wasn't it. :(

Caz - coming very late to the conversation but honestly, I never really thought about banning my DH from drinking in the last few weeks. When i first read your post I was all "what's the big deal?"... and when i thought about it, i realised that it totally IS a big deal! lol... :dohh:

Amanda - sounds like a fun game with matilda - i used to love that!

BB - did you go for your fake baby walk?? :rofl:

BV - my hubby drinks a lot in the evenings too. I have given up nagging him. I dont have the energy any more! :shrug:

AFM, i've just ordered 50 free prints on Photobox (if you sign up for Bounty you get them free). Typically i had a whole month to sort it but i left it till midnight on the night they expired. Just about clicked 'order' at 11.59! 

Anyway, that's all from me today, i'm shattered today, had a busy day going into the office, getting home on the tube, tidying and cleaning the flat (as we have some viewings over the next few days), and driving over to my mum and dad's. I'm staying here for a week while Paul's over in the US on a biz trip. Had some nice home cooked food, yay - my mum's famous spinach macaroni - great for the old iron intake and most yummy. 

xx


----------



## Sherri81

DM tell Eve to complain that her tooth is sore. She'll get in right away, I guarantee! Ok, I can't guarantee that'll work in the UK, but it's worth a try...

Personally, I think our toothy patient in Williams Lake would have greatly benefited from a good brushing, dental floss, and maybe some Listerine. I opened my door to look cuz how can you not when someone says that; a little snarky... perhaps


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm HOME!! Jeez... the poor Dr kept getting called to sections left right and centre.... I felt kinda sorry for him although more sorry for me sitting there. First off I have to say a big 

*THANK YOU*

To all of you who made me go when I thought I was being stupid... When I eventually saw the Dr [who was the same one I saw 2 weeks ago who likes to call little boys genitals "Treasure" which he did again tonight!] he did all the usual examinations checked me, the baby, they traced my heart and he checked my chest. All my obs were fine, I just can't freakin' breath!! So he scanned me and Atticus was fine, he's measuring a whopping 5lb 2oz already.... shit.... by the "average" calculations that's putting him at about 9lb at birth... um no!!! The Dr then started asking about my iron results and lo and behold he thinks it's my iron issues that's caused this. He said that I'm not to wait for my appt. next week I'm to phone first thing tomorrow morning to get an appt this week and under NO circumstances am I to take iron tablets it has to be the every 2 day injection because of the hyperemesis.
I'm still having trouble breathing but mentally I feel a lot better knowing what's happening.


----------



## MrsWez

eve, I'm so glad you and Atticus are okay! Stinks that you can't breath, though. :( He is going to be a big baby. I thought about you when I had to take a Zofran earlier, hoping you were okay. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Wez that is just so warm and fuzzy that you take an anti-sickness and think of me... I'm touched 

Seriously I still feel like an elephant is sitting on my chest but because I feel like something is being done about it mentally I feel more upbeat like it can be solved [unlike the damn HG] and the fact that the Dr was totally on my wavelength about the tablets and not making my HG worse etc etc it felt like a positive experience!


----------



## MrsWez

lol, sorry but at least I was thinking about you! Even if I felt like I was going to be sick. We can be Zofran buddies.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, great bump and beautiful quit! :) My husband and I had a similar conversation about how close labor could be. It feels so real. 

Wez, cute bump! And no, I don't think the boobs could get bigger, but you never know...hehe

Sherri, I'm hungry all the time too. Thanks for the update on Kelly. It must be so hard for her. 

Eve, hope you feel better! Glad you were able to find out what was causing it. Now let's hope they'll fix it soon. 

Mel, you really deserve a break from being sick. Hope you're better!

Caz, yeah, the lack of good sleep seems to be normal at this stage...sadly.

Curlew, glad you got such nice gifts from work. Good luck with your appt!

Emzee, that massage sounds awesome. 

DM, please explain the cow thing... 

SB, I hope your baby turns! 

Mummy, glad you're having a good time at your parents house. I know what you mean about giving up on the nagging. Funny enough, when my husband and I were talking about how close labor could be he said he was planning on reducing his drinking so he can drive me to the hospital. I'm glad he's got common sense and no nagging needed :)


----------



## amand_a

Well I didnt get my doughnuts, but I did make some apple crumble topping instead:blush: I ha:blush: Ive also devoured a bowl of jelly whilst catching up.

Aaisrie, Im glad you got seen and that they are doing something to help you.

SB I really hope bubs is not breach, or that she turns soon, little trouble makers already I think.

Sherri I am hungry a lot now too, if I forget to have a snack before I leave the house i nearly pass out at the shops. usually results in me quickly scoffing junk food:dohh:

BV hope you reap the rewards of you pool soon, they can be a bit of a pest to maintain but once you get your levels and filter times all sorted hopefully things will be easier. Ours is a pain at the moment because all the trees are loosing their leaves so it could really do with a clean. So much fun in summer tho!

As for me DD has been a right little sod today. Running a muck because she knows Im not fast enough to catch her, really pushing my buttons:growlmad: she is having a nap now so I get some peace:happydance:
BH seem to have eased now, although the muscles in my abdomen and thighs are still sore. Have also managed to collapse twice this week, luckily both times were at home and on carpet but I'm starting to dread leaving the house alone for fear of a repeat.

The discussions about baby weights are starting to worry me. I was feeling confident that this bub was smaller than DD, now im not so sure. I dont like my chances but I will push for a scan soon I think, if this little monkey is much bigger than DD I dont really want to try for my VBAC, think I might be getting cold feet.

Brought some lavender and Jasmine oils today as I have been really stressed and highly strung which cant be good for bubs. Need to relax but I'm finding I get angry and frustrated so easily. Have also started drinking raspberry leaf tea this week in the hope of an easier labor.

ok that's enough from me, uni work wont get done all by itself.


----------



## Annamumof2

melissasbump said:


> Hi girlies
> 
> Sorry ive been a bit quiet last couple of days.. i have been reading and now am going to attempt to catch up...
> 
> Eve, thanks for the BF info, very useful, and sorry re your iron levels, i hope your consultant can sort something for you even if it means you having to go into hospital every few days it will be worth it.
> 
> Britt, i wouldnt worry too much re measurements, ive been bang on or over, it varies but i think they only really worry if you are exceptionally small or dont appear to be growing.
> 
> Caz, nice to see you back on here, its been too long!
> Re your dilemma with hubby, i agree with the others, he should not make drinking arrangements so close to your due date whether you have had the baby or not. I agree re work though, my OH will be working right up till labour and can be home in 1 1/2 hours max so im not worried about that.
> 
> Hann, i havent had any leakage either, although my boobs have trippled in size which i DONT like! lol
> Hope chiropractor went well for you and glad you eventually got thorugh to the antenatel dept, how crap are they!
> Great bump pic and your quilt looks great too well done!
> 
> DM, How exciting that there is only 4 weeks to go till you meet Sophie! We are all so close now!
> Oh and i would describe my taste in music as complete cheesy pop! Love 80s stuff and anything i can sing along to, yes i know im sad!
> 
> Doodles and Emzee happy birthday to you both!
> 
> B Bear, im with you i dont even want to contenplate going overdue, worse still is that ive managed to convince myself that im gonna be a week or two early.:wacko:
> I also wanted to take my pram out with the dog but came to the conclusion i would just look like a freak! lol maybe you could put a sign on your pram saying "dogs in training" or something!
> 
> Wez, im also a little afraid for my nipples... they are sensitive at the best of times!
> Lovely nursery pics by the way! Loving the name on the wall!
> 
> Anna, will they C section you then if induction doesnt work right away? i heard too that it can take several days to kick in.
> 
> Sherri, your post re the playboy bunny excercise dvd made me laugh, as if any NORMAL woman can get into shape like that!
> Posh spice had a pic in the paper yesterday and OH got really angry with it, as she hardly looks pregnant!
> Thanks for the update on Kelzy too, bless her heart, i hope she has a lot of support around her...
> 
> gw, Glad the docs appointment went well and baby is nice and chubby!
> 
> Curlew, sorry you had a crap nights sleep last night at least its the last day at work for you, hope its a good one.
> 
> Emzee, sounds like you have a nice day planned, i love treatments like that!
> 
> MummySS sounds like you had a nice night last night meeting some other pregnant ladies!!
> 
> 
> Amanda, love the phrase "sook" my SIL who is Aussie calls my dog a sook as hes a soppy little thing. Hope you got your donuts!
> 
> Clare, sorry you had such a rough night, i think our bodies cant take much more of this, i know mine cant!
> 
> BV, Im with Hann and also very jealous of your pool! I can imagine though it may cost a bit to run and maintain. Also agree re your husband cutting back on the drink.
> 
> I apologise for anyone i may have forgottten.
> I am so rough today.... i had my lunch, then about two mins later started feeling queasy, so went to go to the bathroom but only made it too the door, through up EVERY FRIGGING WHERE! Where i had my hands up to my mouth too it sprayed all up into my face and hair and i couldnt even open my eyes, managed to get it all over the carpet, up the walls , the tiles, the bath and a tiny bit in the toilet! I was just standing there crying covered in sick just so fed up of it..:cry:
> Have also discovered the joys of BH i think all yesterday and again now, like a period pain and a tightening across my bump
> I am so sleepy all the time too, i sleep fairly well at night, lay in till about 10-11 then get up but by 2pm im wanting to sleep again, i think i could vbe lacking something, gonna speak to MW about it on Fri, i know third tri is tiring but i cant seem to motivate myself to do anything. Feeling so fed up right now, i apologise for all the moaning....
> 
> By the way i havent forgotten and will post some nursery pics very soon xx

no they wont c-sec me because of the risk i could over bleed.... and they have in my folder there is no need to c-sec me..


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone! 

SB - hope the scan goes well today! She might not be breech you know because when I was in hospital last week the mw said after examination that my baby was breech but they then scanned me and it was head mainly down, well by my right hip. They seem to have trouble locating mine every time, don't know if it's because the baby is small or if my stomach muscles are preventing it. You could be fine though. I was the same, planned fir a natural birth but the section risk is hovering! 

Amanda - you have a pool too! Very jealous!! Sorry your daughter was being a little monkey today and sounds like you are having a tough time. Not too long to go though! I have been fainting too, it's scary! :hugs: as for the size they tend to say that subsequent babys are bigger but apparently size doesn't matter in birth so try not to worry

Eve - I am so relieved that you went and that they are seeing you this week, sounds much more sensible to me! Be pushy with them - it's your health and you deserve to be seen!! 

I should be at my friends wedding today so I'm sad I'm not but Greg is has 2 days off so that's good! We have a mamas and papas delivery coming today so that's exciting! 
Just eaten a blueberry and pecan muffin made by my mum and some oj and baby is hiccuping and wriggling like crazy! 
Going to make some healthy breakfast muffins later, really nice mmmm.


----------



## Aaisrie

Sherri81 said:


> DM tell Eve to complain that her tooth is sore. She'll get in right away, I guarantee! Ok, I can't guarantee that'll work in the UK, but it's worth a try...
> 
> Personally, I think our toothy patient in Williams Lake would have greatly benefited from a good brushing, dental floss, and maybe some Listerine. I opened my door to look cuz how can you not when someone says that; a little snarky... perhaps

That tooth story was really funny... some people are just insane...



MrsWez said:


> lol, sorry but at least I was thinking about you! Even if I felt like I was going to be sick. We can be Zofran buddies.

Wooo how cool are we lol over here [Northern Ireland] we call sick "boke" so we can be Boke Buddies!!! haha



amand_a said:


> Well I didnt get my doughnuts, but I did make some apple crumble topping instead:blush: I ha:blush: Ive also devoured a bowl of jelly whilst catching up.
> 
> Aaisrie, Im glad you got seen and that they are doing something to help you.
> 
> SB I really hope bubs is not breach, or that she turns soon, little trouble makers already I think.
> 
> Sherri I am hungry a lot now too, if I forget to have a snack before I leave the house i nearly pass out at the shops. usually results in me quickly scoffing junk food:dohh:
> 
> BV hope you reap the rewards of you pool soon, they can be a bit of a pest to maintain but once you get your levels and filter times all sorted hopefully things will be easier. Ours is a pain at the moment because all the trees are loosing their leaves so it could really do with a clean. So much fun in summer tho!
> 
> As for me DD has been a right little sod today. Running a muck because she knows Im not fast enough to catch her, really pushing my buttons:growlmad: she is having a nap now so I get some peace:happydance:
> BH seem to have eased now, although the muscles in my abdomen and thighs are still sore. Have also managed to collapse twice this week, luckily both times were at home and on carpet but I'm starting to dread leaving the house alone for fear of a repeat.
> 
> The discussions about baby weights are starting to worry me. I was feeling confident that this bub was smaller than DD, now im not so sure. I dont like my chances but I will push for a scan soon I think, if this little monkey is much bigger than DD I dont really want to try for my VBAC, think I might be getting cold feet.
> 
> Brought some lavender and Jasmine oils today as I have been really stressed and highly strung which cant be good for bubs. Need to relax but I'm finding I get angry and frustrated so easily. Have also started drinking raspberry leaf tea this week in the hope of an easier labor.
> 
> ok that's enough from me, uni work wont get done all by itself.

I hope your dd settles for you! I wouldn't worry too much about the baby weights as it's just an estimation. I mean Atticus should only be about 4lb 4oz [according to the 33w average] and measured at 5lb 2oz which is a pretty big difference!


AFM: I phoned this morning and am seeing the consultant at 3:30 today! I'm so glad something is being done!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann I'm glad you took our advice not to go, I definitely think your M&P delivery will cheer you up though!


----------



## Tor81

Hi girls, I'm back in Blighty!

I want to catch up on the posts but it might take a while so thought I'd just let you all know I'm around again, all is well & my baby won't get a Spanish passport!!

Hope everyone is well and there haven't been too many dramas in the last week, looking forward to hearing all your news (as long as it's good news).

I'm currently at Midwife clinic but she's stuck in traffic so it looks like I'll only have a two and half day week at work this week so should be able to cope with that.

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

OK, I have decided I really need a pool! I feel left out lol! Plus it'd be so worth it- with the weather these days I figure I must be able to get at least 2 days use out of it each year.. :rofl:

Glad you went in Eve- hopefully you'll be feeling better once you get your injections.

SB- Fingers are crossed for you that K's not breech xx


----------



## Hann12

Doodles I just scan read your post and thought you said you really need a poo! Lol!! 
Little things making me laugh!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hahaha don't worry I would gross you all out with such details!

Glad you got back safely Tor! Hope you had a good time :)


----------



## amand_a

Your not missing much Doodles, we put it in nearly 12 months ago and also managed about 2 days of hot weather over summer. DH and I joke they we broke the drought!


----------



## mummySS

Welcome back Tor!

Lol Doods I read 'poo' as well! Great childish minds think alike Hann ;-)


----------



## Annamumof2

ok i am here in pain.... and i see someone post up on fb (DM knows who i am talking about) and there being induced today wtf!


----------



## Aaisrie

Just letting you all know I just saw on SK's facebook that she's being induced today!


----------



## Aaisrie

Anna you and I are obviously on the same wavelength this morning!!! lol

I know some of you are due in June [THIS MONTH] but being that I'm the end of July I can now say that Atticus is due NEXT MONTH!!!!!!


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, hope you're all ok?

Have been busy busy as today is my last day at work! I've been here for 9 years so i feel sad to be going esp as i don't know if i'll be coming back - although all my colleagues / bosses assume i am! :shrug: 

Hann how comes you decided not to go to your friends wedding? Sorry i can't find the earlier post... 

DM - did you never receive the Cow and Gate teddy? I got one first time i applied. I also received the breast pump which was helpful as i didn't have one. Hann i hope you receive yours soon! 

Eve, glad you and Atticus are ok! Must be horrible not being able to breathe properly. Wow at him already weighing over 5lbs!

Oh and how exciting our babies (apart from those having theirs this month) are due next month! Eeeek how exciting! Am currently 70% excited and 30% nervous LOL!


----------



## freckles09

Ohh how comes SK is being induced today?!


----------



## Aaisrie

Apparently he's better out than in. To quote:



> I was due on the 28th june but it is better to get jake out than keep him in because they think my waters broke last night and jake could have a problem with his kidneys


----------



## Annamumof2

i just dont understand how the fuck she is able to be induced that early... doesnt she worry about the baby being born that early?

i am so fucked off at the mo sorry for the attatude though girls
i mean i can understand why i was induced with jay and skye but they was close to there EDD and this time round i can understand why i am being induced very early too

my reason for being induced this time round is the fact they have to take me of my fragmin and then induced 24hrs of it being out of my system because they said that if they induce me while on the fragmin i will bleed and might have to have a blood transfustion so there keeping that on stand by....

i mean i have been though enough of this pregnancy right now but you dont see me trying to get flynn out before the full term time which is what 38 weeks? the longer he is in there the better and yes the odd few times i have said i want him out but you havent seen me get to work on getting him out...

sorry for rant.. rant over


----------



## Doodlepants

Woohoo on your last day freckles!
I think she said they think her water broke yesterday and J has a problem with his kidneys? I think that's what she said anyway.

I'm currently enjoying my last 4 weeks of sleeping through the night and being able to go to dinner without a huge bag of nappies etc in tow!

Here's to our last month!!! :yipee::headspin::wohoo:\\:D/


----------



## Aaisrie

Anna but you have ACTUAL MEDICAL issues which mean you HAVE to be induced because it's dangerous to you and baby....

Don't even get me started..... Seriously.

I mean we would all love our bodies back but I think anyone not mature enough to carry a child [without making crap up] isn't mature enough to be a parent.


----------



## Annamumof2

i agree eve... i mean ffs i have a real excuse to have Flynn brough on early because at the end of the day im at risk and so is he...

DM has her reason to have a c-sec because the fact she has a c-sec before and i understand that

but ffs please she has no reason...


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies, 

Welcome back Tor!

Eve, glad you went to the hospital and you get to see a consultant today at least they can now start giving you the iron.

Freckles, yay for last day at work! I can understand you being a little bit sad though, i dont know when il be popping back in to say goodbye but i know it will be weird! Even though i know il be ging back ,the chances il be working with the same people again are slim..

Anna, try not to be too fucked off, im sure SK is being induced because the doctors feel she needs to be and its best for the baby, they dont make these descisions lightly do they. 

Well i was at the doctors at 730am this morning! having sicked up bile most mornings in the last 7 months this morning it was a dark brown with blood in it which freaked me out slightly! As my bloods are all abnormal still i was told to go to docs re anything so off i went! Saw my favourite doctor which was nice, he did all the usual things and he rung the ante natel dept and the gastric whoever dept, neither of whome required me to go in , so its been put down to the fact that ive probably burst a blood vessel from being sick so much. :wacko:
Been prescibed some pills, which are also an antacid so hope they may help with the heartburn too.
Also had to give MORE blood! my arms are like pincushions! 
Doc signed me off for another 2 weeks as well.... man im so bored! xx


----------



## Hann12

I can't believe she is having her baby today! That is early, I guess they must be more worried about the waters breaking than the possible complications of having the baby early. 
Don't worry Anna - just think its better that you are keeping yours in for longer, thats the healthier way to be for the baby. 

Freckles - the wedding was in newcastle and I can't really move because of my back. Its a shame but the right thing to do.
Yippee for your last day at work!! I am with you on the 70/30 too.

Tor - its great to have you back - hope the holiday was amazing and restful.

I can't believe our babies come either this or next month, really not long now! I'm planning on packing in as much sleep as I possibly can over the next 6 weeks and making the most of the quiet time before the craziness. I can't wait though!!


----------



## samzi

hi ladies. hope your ok

cant believe AJ is due next month now, scary stuff!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahhh Mel you poor thing!!! That must have been pretty scary throwing up blood! I hope you're OK now? You won't be bored for much longer woohoo!! Not long to go now :) Hopefully you'll get a break from the sickness before the baby comes!
I'm so excited to see what all you team yellow are having!!


----------



## Hann12

Oh Mel just saw your update - really feel for you. I'm glad the doctors could see you so early. I hope the new pills work and the bloods are improved. I think its definitely best you are not in work! 
My current work plan is to go back in for 3 days - one day per week for the next 3 weeks. 
Some days I might be able to do a few hour at home too but beyond that I won't be able to as my back is too bad. I can work off my blackberry but its not ideal. 
I do need to go back to pack up my desk and retrieve my million pairs of shoes though!!


----------



## Annamumof2

melissasbump said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Welcome back Tor!
> 
> Eve, glad you went to the hospital and you get to see a consultant today at least they can now start giving you the iron.
> 
> Freckles, yay for last day at work! I can understand you being a little bit sad though, i dont know when il be popping back in to say goodbye but i know it will be weird! Even though i know il be ging back ,the chances il be working with the same people again are slim..
> 
> Anna, try not to be too fucked off, im sure SK is being induced because the doctors feel she needs to be and its best for the baby, they dont make these descisions lightly do they.
> 
> Well i was at the doctors at 730am this morning! having sicked up bile most mornings in the last 7 months this morning it was a dark brown with blood in it which freaked me out slightly! As my bloods are all abnormal still i was told to go to docs re anything so off i went! Saw my favourite doctor which was nice, he did all the usual things and he rung the ante natel dept and the gastric whoever dept, neither of whome required me to go in , so its been put down to the fact that ive probably burst a blood vessel from being sick so much. :wacko:
> Been prescibed some pills, which are also an antacid so hope they may help with the heartburn too.
> Also had to give MORE blood! my arms are like pincushions!
> Doc signed me off for another 2 weeks as well.... man im so bored! xx

i hope that your alright and the sickness is gonna carm down soon, fingers crossed the pills work


----------



## Doodlepants

How is you back today Hann? Is it OK or are you suffering in silence?

Hi Samzi! Not long now!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel poor you that musta been really scary.. I hope the tablets work. I've had streaks of blood through mine and they told me not to worry it's just from the strain but it's defnitely best to get checked so good on you!!!!!

Hann you are so right to make the most of the quiet... your life will NEVER BE THE SAME AGAIN!!!! LOL 

And Anna I agree 100% but like Hann said, at least we are doing what's best for our babies - I guess it's the selflessness in us!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Why does Atticus feel it necessary to push his feet under my ribs when I'm already struggling to breathe?! I swear he is trying to kill me... cheeky devil!!!!

You know I had "phantom kicks" for months after I had Saraya, I really really missed having her in there!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Thanks Doodles, have been sick since then thank goodness! Just chilling on the sofa, had a real crappy night last night so think il probably fall asleep soon!

Hann, i sorted all my big stuff out last time i had the car at work so luckily not got anything to bring home now, just going in to say bye byes. 

Its just such a pain as really wanted to enjoy these last few weeks with just the two of us, its just not happening!

The doctor did feel the babies positon and his/her head is right down low which is good hopefully MW can shed some more light on that on Fri!

By the way, do all the pregnancy symptoms ie sickness, heartburn etc just stop as soon as you have had the baby or do they take a few days/weeks to die down? Random question i know!


----------



## samzi

I finally got my hospital bag(s) sorted yesterday, its made it all seem so real. How daft does that sound!


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> Why does Atticus feel it necessary to push his feet under my ribs when I'm already struggling to breathe?! I swear he is trying to kill me... cheeky devil!!!!
> 
> You know I had "phantom kicks" for months after I had Saraya, I really really missed having her in there!!!

i know how you feel about the breathing... mind you this morning i have had signs of the clots gettin irratated again so im trying to stay carm and check my BP and pulse every few hours, i have no way of getting to the hospital which is 45min drive away because my dad is at the hospital for his scan problem today and andy is at work about 2 1/2hrs away from home... but im trying to avoid going in to hospital.


----------



## Hann12

Doodles - my back is still bad. I can now do about a 10 minute walk though so thats a pretty big improvement. The chiropractor is really helping so if I keep seeing her then I should at least be aligned by the time the baby is born. Of course if I have a heffer baby then that might not help!! I'm still hoping for a natural birth though.

I think I had blood in my sick too when I had morning sickness from the straining but yours must be so much worse - Eve and Mel - as you've been so much more sick :(
Just think not long to go then you get to clean up someone elses sick :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel with hyperemesis most people it stops as soon as they deliver, like I've read accounts of people who have said it was like there one second and gone the next I think there is like the smallest percentage... like 0.00000001% who still suffer but it's VERY VERY unlikely


----------



## Aaisrie

Anna at least with mine the iron injections should ease/stop the breathlessness... poor you, I can't even imagine.

Hann Saraya has only been sick like twice her whole life!!!!


----------



## Clareabell

Morning!! :)

Eve - Glad to hear that you went to the hospital in the end, it was definately the right thing to do. I suffer from a B12 deficiency which is treated by having an injection every 12 weeks, but when my levels drop really low I have to have an injection every other day for 2 weeks to bring them up. It works pretty quickly and I feel bloody amazing so I hope the iron does the same for you and you can feel well for a little bit. :)

Hann - Sucks to miss out on things, know how you feel after missing my Granny's funeral in March but its for the best. 

Mel - You are having a rough ride of it. Im bored out of my head too, i seriously dont know what to do with myself anymore. My house is tidy, washing up to date and everyone is work :(

Freckles - Hope you have a good last day :) I really dont like my colleagues so I was more than happy to say goodbye. Once I go back to work I will be looking to transfer out of the team im curently in. 

Im in complete agreement that unless either mother or baby are at risk it is best for babies to stay put. Plus I personally being a 1st time mother would feel really sad not to have the opportunity to go into labour naturally. I have carried this little lady for 9 months and would very much like to see it through to the end, if you know what i mean??

Curlew - Glad your last day went well. 

Tor - Welcome home! 

Amanda - Im sad that you never got your doughnut, maybe today :)

AFM - Bored, bored, bored no idea what to do with myself. Cant beleive that babies will begin making their appearances in the next few weeks. Im so excited but also really scared too!! I hope im a good mummy :)


----------



## Hann12

melissasbump said:


> Thanks Doodles, have been sick since then thank goodness! Just chilling on the sofa, had a real crappy night last night so think il probably fall asleep soon!
> 
> Hann, i sorted all my big stuff out last time i had the car at work so luckily not got anything to bring home now, just going in to say bye byes.
> 
> Its just such a pain as really wanted to enjoy these last few weeks with just the two of us, its just not happening!
> 
> The doctor did feel the babies positon and his/her head is right down low which is good hopefully MW can shed some more light on that on Fri!
> 
> By the way, do all the pregnancy symptoms ie sickness, heartburn etc just stop as soon as you have had the baby or do they take a few days/weeks to die down? Random question i know!

I'd have thought it disappears straight away. I've heard you can get really bad trapped gas after a c section but nothing after a natural birth so you should be fine. To be honest even if you were feeling a bit bad you probably won't notice as the baby will be dominating your every thought!

I wish I had taken my stuff home, I can't drive into work so I'm going to have to drive over at a weekend with Greg and get it all or convince work to pay for it to be couriered to me. Not sure how keen they will be on that though!


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> Anna at least with mine the iron injections should ease/stop the breathlessness... poor you, I can't even imagine.
> 
> Hann Saraya has only been sick like twice her whole life!!!!

i know mines not linked to my iron level as every time i go to have an appointment they are checking my bloods lol, but i hope that the iron injections kick in fast and help you... i feel like my inheylers dont work :-(


----------



## Doodlepants

That's good about your baby being engaged Mel! I think it usually happens about now for first babies- a good sign :)

Sorry to hear your back's still bad Hann :( I'm glad the chiro seems to be helping x

Eve- you lucky thing! H was a puke machine when she was a baby!


----------



## amand_a

Funny you should say that Clair, I just went and brought some. DH is so disgusted in me:blush: I am blaming Doods and her big doughnut head lol

Thanks for the reassurance Aaisrie and Hann, but Im still praying for a smaller bub. I have a small pelvis and DD's size was put down as part of the reason she got stuck.

Anna I hope time flys for you and you are out of pain before you know it!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hehe what I would give for one of those doughnuts now!
I've had a thing for doughnuts this whole pregnancy! Mmmmmmm...


----------



## Aaisrie

Clare my sister has that... pernicious [totally wrong spelling I'm sure!] anemia! She has to have the injections every... 2 weeks at the moment I think? She was only diagnosed a couple of months ago.

Anna no I know yours isn't iron, I meant at least mine is which means they can fix it for me.

Doods poor you, I'm totally emetophobic and the first time she was sick ON me I freaked out, took a panic attack and went totally rigid... Chris had to strip me [while I was rigid!] to get the clothes off me while I was screaming and freaking out!!! Fortunately the only other time she was sick she was with my mum... I know that sounds awful but I literally FREAK!


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> Clare my sister has that... pernicious [totally wrong spelling I'm sure!] anemia! She has to have the injections every... 2 weeks at the moment I think? She was only diagnosed a couple of months ago.
> 
> Anna no I know yours isn't iron, I meant at least mine is which means they can fix it for me.
> 
> Doods poor you, I'm totally emetophobic and the first time she was sick ON me I freaked out, took a panic attack and went totally rigid... Chris had to strip me [while I was rigid!] to get the clothes off me while I was screaming and freaking out!!! Fortunately the only other time she was sick she was with my mum... I know that sounds awful but I literally FREAK!

i hope that they can fix you and then the rest of your pregnancy you can enjoy :-D


----------



## Aaisrie

Anna that would be lovely wouldn't it!! Unfortunately the iron won't fix the HG but at least it's fixing one bit of me lol

Here's my bump yesterday!!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/331_e.jpg


----------



## amand_a

Oh Asisrie I really hope you dont have a chucky baby. Matilda would spit up after everything and hurl at least once a day until about 12mo. Got me in the mouth once too when we were playing, not one of my best parenting experiences!


----------



## Annamumof2

i thought i would share this, i cant seem to find any of the pictures we have of jay i will go hunting now but here is a picture of skye not even 24hrs old yet


----------



## Aaisrie

amand_a said:


> Oh Asisrie I really hope you dont have a chucky baby. Matilda would spit up after everything and hurl at least once a day until about 12mo. Got me in the mouth once too when we were playing, not one of my best parenting experiences!

I think I would drop dead if it went in my mouth!!! Literally. It is one of my BIGGEST FEARS... heights, no problem, flying, fine, spiders, can live in my house all the time... but boke..... NO!


----------



## Clareabell

Eve i hate sick too massively. I was thrown up over by my brother when i was really young in my sleep and ever since then i cant stand it. Strangely though I can deal with baby sick and I have two step sons 8 and 6 and can deal with their sick once they have been sick (ie cleaning it) but i cannot be there while people are being sick at all and the thought of me being sick scares the crap out of me. Im hoping i will be ok with my daughter when she gets older otherwise her dad will have to deal with it when she gets tummy bugs. Its my biggest labour fear. How do you cope with you vomiting all the time?


----------



## Aaisrie

Clare I don't it gives me panic attacks!! As soon as I feel like I'm about to be sick I go into panic mode - sweaty hands, can't breathe etc etc it couldn't happen to a worse person!!


----------



## Clareabell

Thats so terrible, I can imagine the panic as im exactly the same. Im the person wandering round the house, crying, shaking, sweating sipping water trying to avoid the reality that i am actually going to chuck up. 

I feel so sorry for you I could not cope with that at all. Are you ok when others are sick?


----------



## Aaisrie

No lol I just don't do sick AT ALL!! Milk spit up wouldn't bother me... it's not really like sick as such I think. But I literally bawl my eyes out and freak out like I'm dying when I'm sick too... Chris just stands there like "grow up" lol But being an emetophobe means you're less likely to be sick because you have more control over your gag reflex. I find I'm able to swallow it back down more than most people


----------



## Clareabell

Duncan is like hat with me too. He got really sick in January and I went to stay with my parents for two days, poor man. Apart from vomiting acid in this pregnancy the last time i was sick was 7 years ago. Its such a stupid silly fear and I have found that nobody really understands it and thinks "nobody likes sick" but its much more than that! 

I get severe eczema on my hands as during the winter i use so much anti bac hand gel for fear of catching bug and i use to only eat foods that i deemed "safe" luckily i have chilled out a lot more about food now.


----------



## mummySS

freckles09 said:


> Oh and how exciting our babies (apart from those having theirs this month) are due next month! Eeeek how exciting! Am currently 70% excited and 30% nervous LOL!

I'm the same Frecks! I can't believe how soon it is approaching. I would love to be bored and have nothing to do, but unforch i still have 2 weeks left of my crazy job and then a house move. Oh god... 



melissasbump said:


> Well i was at the doctors at 730am this morning! having sicked up bile most mornings in the last 7 months this morning it was a dark brown with blood in it which freaked me out slightly! As my bloods are all abnormal still i was told to go to docs re anything so off i went! Saw my favourite doctor which was nice, he did all the usual things and he rung the ante natel dept and the gastric whoever dept, neither of whome required me to go in , so its been put down to the fact that ive probably burst a blood vessel from being sick so much. :wacko:
> Been prescibed some pills, which are also an antacid so hope they may help with the heartburn too.
> Also had to give MORE blood! my arms are like pincushions!
> Doc signed me off for another 2 weeks as well.... man im so bored! xx

Oh melly you poor thing, it must have been so horrible to chuck up blood. Hopefully the pills will help, i really can't wait for you to have a break from it!



Hann12 said:


> I do need to go back to pack up my desk and retrieve my million pairs of shoes though!!

Lol, i have been wondering over the past few days how the HELL i'm going to retrieve all my shoes from work! I must have at least 10 pairs, plus a whole bunch of other random items i need to take home (shawls, cardis, etc). 


Eve - glad you finally know what's wrong, the breathing thing sounds horrible, on top of the normal pregancy inability to breathe it must be scary. Hopefully you'll feel better after your iron tablets. 

Anna - as others have said dont get too annoyed about the induction thing - i am sure doctors dont just agree to to that for no good reason.


----------



## Aaisrie

Clareabell said:


> Duncan is like hat with me too. He got really sick in January and I went to stay with my parents for two days, poor man. Apart from vomiting acid in this pregnancy the last time i was sick was 7 years ago. Its such a stupid silly fear and I have found that nobody really understands it and thinks "nobody likes sick" but its much more than that!
> 
> I get severe eczema on my hands as during the winter i use so much anti bac hand gel for fear of catching bug and i use to only eat foods that i deemed "safe" luckily i have chilled out a lot more about food now.

EXACTLY! Chris is an emetophobe too but in a different way, his is as you described about the germs. He has severe OCD, he sterilises everything before he uses it, he has only started eating out [I've been working with him to help him "recover"] in the last 6mo or so. He washes his hands to the point that they bleed when he makes a fist, he's getting treatment for it now but it's hard because when I first met him we literally ate pasta EVERY DAY, the same thing, pasta, tomato based sauce, with cheese on top... that was it. No deviation. Fortunately he is getting better. He'll eat beef now, can't get him to eat chicken or eggs yet and he's still really funny about where we eat and best before dates etc...

Before we found out I had hyperemesis I thought it was the flu and he wouldn't sleep in the same bed as me [he slept on our sofa which is a teeny 2 seater], when he came home from work the first thing he'd do is to ask what I'd touched and walk round the whole house with Milton and spray all the doors and anything I'd come into contact with. It was really hard when I was so sick and all I wanted was a cuddle!!


----------



## Clareabell

Its really life consuming and silly but i do seem to be getting alot better these days. I use to be so much worse! 

Am watching last nights panorama! Unfortunately I have seen this sort of behaviour time and time again! Glad adult abuse is being highlighted though as people tend not to think about it as much as child abuse.


----------



## mummySS

Wow eve, i didn't realise Chris was quite so affected by it. Paul totally didn't 'get' my sickness at all, he was so totally unsympathetic at first and used to have a go at me for not being able to eat. I have the opposite problem, Paul is a total foodie and simply couldn't comprehend that I was so sick I just couldn't eat anything. I think he finally got it just as soon as it was starting to wane (how convenient!). Sounds like Chris is an absolute dream now (making you food when you're sick etc). I guess on the bright side paul is completely unsqueamish so was quite happy to clean up my sick. Sigh... we are nearly at the end of this. I know what you mean about the phantom kicks by the way, as much as I moan i really think i will miss having this little bubba kick the shit out of me! :cloud9:

Clare, bloody hell that programme had me bawling. So so sad. I can't imagine having to see that kind of thing happen in real life. And the bloody regulators! No evidence whatsoever that they're doing anything concrete to improve their responses... makes me so mad.


----------



## Doodlepants

I was going to watch panorama but don't know if it'll be too sad... :(


----------



## mummySS

It is sad but insightful... i'm glad i watched it :flower:


----------



## Clareabell

Mummy - CQC (the regulators) are rubbish, with adult abuse we generally joint investigate with the police and CQC but we are never able to get an inspector to participate. 

I have to say though although abuse is really common espeicailly in learning disabilities and dementia I have never seen the level of physical violence that the guy Wayne inflicted. Unfortunately much of the other things I have seen before and have had to investigate. :( 

I really hope that the programme shines a light on a situation that im pretty certain is going on in lots of care homes across the country. :(


----------



## Aaisrie

mummySS said:


> Wow eve, i didn't realise Chris was quite so affected by it. Paul totally didn't 'get' my sickness at all, he was so totally unsympathetic at first and used to have a go at me for not being able to eat. I have the opposite problem, Paul is a total foodie and simply couldn't comprehend that I was so sick I just couldn't eat anything. I think he finally got it just as soon as it was starting to wane (how convenient!). Sounds like Chris is an absolute dream now (making you food when you're sick etc). I guess on the bright side paul is completely unsqueamish so was quite happy to clean up my sick. Sigh... we are nearly at the end of this. I know what you mean about the phantom kicks by the way, as much as I moan i really think i will miss having this little bubba kick the shit out of me! :cloud9:
> 
> Clare, bloody hell that programme had me bawling. So so sad. I can't imagine having to see that kind of thing happen in real life. And the bloody regulators! No evidence whatsoever that they're doing anything concrete to improve their responses... makes me so mad.

Yea he's really good with some stuff and really not with others! Like he HATES hospitals - you know those red alcohol foam hand stuff they has.. it literally uses their entire supply every time he's there!! When I've been admitted [7 times!] he's been to see me on 2 occasions. He won't come to my appt with me unless his mum forces him. He won't touch my sick bowl [even when it's clean and disinfected!!].... he won't touch my hospital notes or anything else from the hospital. Even when he does come to the hospital all he does is complain and moan and be grumpy!! He eats in the kitchen a lot anyway [he doesn't like people near his food, especially Saraya as she might touch his plate or something] so it wasn't difficult for him to eat there instead of in the living room.


----------



## Doodlepants

:( Well I have to say, that was pretty hard to watch.
I actually cried and found the whole thing really upsetting- all I could think of was 'thats' somebodys baby'. So bloody awful, some people are pure evil :(


----------



## BlueViolet

I caught up on the posts, but I didn't take notes, so I don't remember half of it. My biggest achievement so far is making it through 3hrs of tutoring without air conditioning yesterday evening. There was a fan running, which helped a lot. I'm going to sit down with the director and set up a plan in case I go into early labor. I need to make sure they'll have a replacement for me so my students can continue to get help until the school year is over at the end of the month. 

I thought I'd share this from one of the websites I subscribe to: 

"At more than five pounds and between sixteen and twenty inches, your baby is becoming more ready for birth with every passing hour. She's the size of a small roasting chicken. Her nervous system and immune system are still maturing, and she's adding the fat that she'll need to regulate her body temperature. But, everything else, from her toenails to the hair on her head, is fully formed. If she were born now, she'd have more than a ninety-nine percent chance of surviving." 

The thought of having a small roasting chicken in my belly really cracked me up :) 

Mel, it's awful that you got so sick. I'm glad you went in to the hospital and they can give you something to make it better.

SK, good luck with the induction! 

Anna, don't worry, time has been flying and your induction will come up before you know it :) Meanwhile, your baby is getting stronger each day! 

Hann, you cracked me up with all the shoes you left at work. Hope you get all your stuff okay :)

Mummy, good luck with work! Hope you finish out soon. I suggest bringing a bag with you each day and bringing home a little at a time. 

Eve and Clarea, I can't imagine what you guys go through when someone is sick. I have to look away otherwise I'll get sick too. Otherwise, I'm okay. Here's to hoping our babies won't get sick often. My MIL still loves to tell stories about when my husband was a baby and had a stomach condition where he would get sick if he laid down, so he had to be upright at all times. They would fall asleep with him on their shoulders on the couch.


----------



## Hann12

BV that's great to know the baby stuff! I really would love to know how big mine is now! 
I'm so uncomfy today, think I've been having BH plus feel like the baby is right between my ribs. 
Also been waiting for my mamas and papas delivery all day and it's still not here. It's finally a gorgeous day outside and Greg is off work and I can't leave the flat. I'm so depressed I just sat and cried! I just want to get out of here, feel like locked up and doesn't help being so uncomfortable!! 
Not happy :(
Plus Greg just moaned that he hadn't been to the gym this week which sent me over the edge because I haven't left the flat for more than 10 minutes in a week! Fed up!!


----------



## mummySS

Doodlepants said:


> :( Well I have to say, that was pretty hard to watch.
> I actually cried and found the whole thing really upsetting- all I could think of was 'thats' somebodys baby'. So bloody awful, some people are pure evil :(

Aww sorry doods i feel like i made you watch it. It is really sad isn't it. :cry:

Hann - :hugs: It must be so frustrating to be stuck in all day, i truly sympathise as that's how i felt when i was really sick (i was so weak from not eating i basically hibernated all winter! But that's how i ended up on BnB and met you guys, so there was a silver lining...:)). I can see how the gym comment annoyed you! And how annoying of M&P! Don't they know you have been looking forward to that all day!


----------



## Hann12

I'm not even looking forward to it now I just want it to arrive so I can do my 10 minute walk outside. And whats annoyed me even more is that this girl Greg went to school with has moved 15 minutes down the road and called him because he told her he was off work and asked him to move a bed for her. So now I am just sat on my own and he has the day off. He has got there and not only has he got to move the bed but he has to make the bed (it must be flat packed!). I think its so cheeky of her to ask that on someones day off! Fine if it was a weekend but not when its not - and she isn't even there, her mum is! 
So now I'm even more pissed off because I'm STILL waiting for the delivery and I'm alone again as I always am. Arrggghhhh
Sorry to moan, just feeling really upset :(


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: @ small roasting chicken. We're like little human rotisseries!!!

Re Panorama: it was devastating but I am glad i watched it. i am even more glad that 4 of them have been nicked. Claire I also have issues with the way vulnerable adults (and the elderley for that matter) are just forgotten citizens when they are every bit as vulnerable as children. At work I come up against it a lot when I take calls from vulnerable adults and colleagues just assume theyre making it up or delusional. when actually their vulnerability makes it moe LIKELY. for example I saw one 999 call from a woman in a ward for mentally ill patients (a number we get a LOT of calls from, hence the indifference I imagine) where she was alleging that a member of staff had assaulted and raped her. The colleague phoned the ward, spoke to a member of staff there who said she was delusional and made it all up. Colleague accepted this and tried to close off the job. I was closing that day and I was bloody furious. I pointed out to the supervisor that the reason it was closed was that there were lots of calls from this number - er, its the payphone on a mental health ward. The only bloody number they can dial is 999! Of course theres lots of calls! none were from this woman though. Also pointed out that if she has been raped by a member of staff, then the man my colleague spoke to was therefore a suspect. He's not going to say "oh, alright.... you've got me there, it was me!!" is he? We sent officers out to her. 

Just bought Harry's first Christmas present. In Early Learning they have a lot of toys on half price and they had a kids digi camera. Was £45, reduced to £22.50. He's wanted his own camera for ages so am chuffed with that!


----------



## DragonMummy

:hugs: @ Hann..... Sometimes your fella does rather go into his own world and forget about you doesn't he?


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> :hugs: @ Hann..... Sometimes your fella does rather go into his own world and forget about you doesn't he?

Yes - I don't think he knows what to say, he keeps saying that we should just go out and forget the delivery but he doesn't get that if we do that then I have to wait in for another day, and I've already waited most of today and missed the nice weather!! To me thats not a solution! I asked him to print out the birth plan so we could do that together as then I've achieved something but he has gone to make this bed now :(


----------



## melissasbump

Awwww Hann big:hugs: for you, deliverys are so frustrating arent they!
Ive just been in a Mamas and Papa store for the 1st time and was distinctly unimpressed with it! I much prefer their website! And OMG the prices of some of the stuff in there! Crazy! Nice though! 

Eve, Clare and Simmy, so relate re the sickness and partners thing, Although Alan has been amazing with me i think at the beginning he didnt really get it, and couldnt understand the adversions i had/still have as much as the sickness itself. Whats hes had to clean up on occasions though i wouldnt wish on anyone! Bless him!

Anna, lovely pic of skye! 

DM, I missed the Panorama programme, might have to watch it on I Player i think! And great that you got Harrys first xmas present. I always start early as it all adds up, havent started this early though! lol!


BV, Loved the likeness to "roast chickens" lol made me chuckle out loud.

Well OH came home from work early and cheered me up by taking me shopping to get last few baby bits (still just a few outstanding though!)
I had a Burger King craving so we went there 1st then to mothercare which was right next door.
Mothercare was quite good as had quite a few bits in their sale.
I got
2 maternity/breastfeeding tops
3 Nursing bras
A precious bear soother/blanky thing
A top and tail bowl, 

We then went to Asda as i needed to get my script made up and in there bought 
more breast pads and maternity pads
Baby sponges, 
baby scissors and hairbrush/comb set, tommee tippee
He also treated me to a pair of white linen trousers, a top and a maxi dress, so im feeling very loved right now.
He feels quite bad as we have really scrimped on clothes for me throughout the pregnancy and most things ive had have been supermarket sale stuff or just real cheap primani type stuff. 
Went to Mama and Papas last but i didnt buy anything from there. Just got home and im shattered now!


----------



## Hann12

Mel - what a good shop! You have done so well! I think you must have loads more stuff than I do - I reckon I'll have to go shopping about 2 days after the baby is born to stock up again!! So glad you have had a nice day, you deserve a good one :)


----------



## Clareabell

How organised of you Linds, he will love his camera though. We bought Morgan one for his 5th Birthday and it was and still is his favourite thing. Mind you we have gone through several packets of photo paper and ink printing out photos he has taken of star wars figures. 

Hann - :hugs: i hope your delievery comes soon and you can get some qualitiy time out and about with your husband, if he s back in time :)

BV - Great baby info, yet i think my baby is more like a turkey little porker!! Hope it cools down a little for you.

Today I have had a good day. I took myself out to the shops and bought the baby a beautiful old fashioned rag doll from Laura Ashley. It was expensive but so worth it in my opinion. I then went to sainsburys and have decided to make my own burgers and potato wedges for dinner that we shall eat in the garden in lue of it being a nice day for a change.

Had a fantastic nights sleep last night and slept from 11.30 - 8 only getting up twice for the loo, has made such a difference and i feel so much physically and mentally better for it today.


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Mel - what a good shop! You have done so well! I think you must have loads more stuff than I do - I reckon I'll have to go shopping about 2 days after the baby is born to stock up again!! So glad you have had a nice day, you deserve a good one :)

Re the grooming kit, we had a look at a few but they appeared to have so much crap in that we wont ever use, we are just gonna make our own one up as we go along.

Dont need much at all now, just a thermometer, activity toys for pram and car seat, probably get one of those spiral things, breast milk bags and a swaddle! yay!
We have bought a fair amount, but really havent gone overboard if you know what i mean, Just want to be fairly organised but no doubt will be the same and rushing down the shops as we forgot something. 

By the way mothercare got some nice nursing bras in the sale on there website if anyone is interested.


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah I ended up in the MC sale again today and bought a lovely pair of navy joggers for £6. 

Re the camera, Claire I am never even going to introduce the CONCEPT of photo printing! No no no.... :rofl:

I always pick bits up through the year but today was bloody difficult as he is hawkeye now! I had to smuggle it to a member of staff who hid it behind the counter til i was ready to pay then smuggled it into a bag for me!


----------



## DragonMummy

omg.... pelvis.... cannot actually move....


----------



## Doodlepants

Sounds like you had a good shop Mel :)

I'm glad to hear some of the people off that programme were arrested! I hate to think how much that goes on....

DM- You've beaten even me to the early Christmas shopping! I normally start at the end of August- seems cheaper buying it bit by bit lol! Plus you get everything before it goes out of stock!

Sorry to ear you've been stuck in all day on your own Hann :( You don't have much luck with deliveries do you? x


----------



## Hann12

oh no Linds! I'd say take something but they don't work for me either! Maybe a lie down will help?

Thanks Doods - still not here and Greg has been gone nearly 2 hours. Whats the chances of DHL delivering still? I know they say up to 7pm but how likely is that I wonder.....
I'm literally furious, especially with the girl who has taken advantage of the fact that Greg has been off and has used him to make her bed!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann they will rock up at 5 to... and I am lying down. Mainly because I cannot get up again....


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> Hann they will rock up at 5 to... and I am lying down. Mainly because I cannot get up again....

I know the feeling - when my backs bad I literally can't move too. Hope it improves.
Still not here - I tell you if they finally get here its going to be really hard not to be pissed off with the delivery man, even though he will have delivered within the day!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I can't understand why they don't just phone with an eta.


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, DHL are a joke, when you think kiddicare can give you a timeslot within an hour! Why cant other companies do that? Is the girl who Gregs helping your friend or just his? 

DM, Sorry your back is so bad, no advice im afraid, hope you get some relief soon though!


----------



## melissasbump

Has anyone heard of the baby shopping website VERTBAUDET? Lovely things very like JoJo Mama Bebe. i have got an email with a discount of £15 off your 1st order when you spend £20, including a free gift and free delivery, if anyone wants me to forward me the email then let me know your email add and will forward on to you


----------



## melissasbump

actually.. think im being thick... il just give you the voucher code which you enter online. its 4723.


----------



## SugarBeth

Hann12 said:


> SB - hope the scan goes well today! She might not be breech you know because when I was in hospital last week the mw said after examination that my baby was breech but they then scanned me and it was head mainly down, well by my right hip. They seem to have trouble locating mine every time, don't know if it's because the baby is small or if my stomach muscles are preventing it. You could be fine though. I was the same, planned fir a natural birth but the section risk is hovering!

That's exactly what I'm hoping will happen. I don't fear breeched as much as transverse though. I can feel hiccups low down, so I can't imagine her head being upwards, however I can definitely picture her laying sideways with the way she moves on both my sides at the same time, and how her hiccups are sometimes a little higher than others, like diagonally downwards from my belly button. I have my fingers crossed that I'm wrong and she is in the right position, just a wiggle worm. 

I slept terribly all night, my midwife recommended certain positions to sleep in to at least turn her from posterior, and I tried so hard to stay in that position all night because she was moving that I didn't sleep at all. The hours really dragged away, I was so happy when I noticed it was light out, just to realize only about three hours had past and it was barely 6 AM!

I'm leaving for my appointment in less than an hour. FX it goes well!


----------



## melissasbump

SugarBeth said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> SB - hope the scan goes well today! She might not be breech you know because when I was in hospital last week the mw said after examination that my baby was breech but they then scanned me and it was head mainly down, well by my right hip. They seem to have trouble locating mine every time, don't know if it's because the baby is small or if my stomach muscles are preventing it. You could be fine though. I was the same, planned fir a natural birth but the section risk is hovering!
> 
> That's exactly what I'm hoping will happen. I don't fear breeched as much as transverse though. I can feel hiccups low down, so I can't imagine her head being upwards, however I can definitely picture her laying sideways with the way she moves on both my sides at the same time, and how her hiccups are sometimes a little higher than others, like diagonally downwards from my belly button. I have my fingers crossed that I'm wrong and she is in the right position, just a wiggle worm.
> 
> I slept terribly all night, my midwife recommended certain positions to sleep in to at least turn her from posterior, and I tried so hard to stay in that position all night because she was moving that I didn't sleep at all. The hours really dragged away, I was so happy when I noticed it was light out, just to realize only about three hours had past and it was barely 6 AM!
> 
> I'm leaving for my appointment in less than an hour. FX it goes well!Click to expand...

got everything crossed for you! good luck! xx


----------



## mummySS

melissasbump said:


> Has anyone heard of the baby shopping website VERTBAUDET? Lovely things very like JoJo Mama Bebe. i have got an email with a discount of £15 off your 1st order when you spend £20, including a free gift and free delivery, if anyone wants me to forward me the email then let me know your email add and will forward on to you

thanks Mel - weirdly enough i hadn't heard of them until about 2 days ago when i was chucking out some bumpf that came with my Bounty pack, and came across their catalogue, which looked like it had some really nice stuff in it! So i may well be tempted to use the voucher. Thanks :)


----------



## melissasbump

mummySS said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard of the baby shopping website VERTBAUDET? Lovely things very like JoJo Mama Bebe. i have got an email with a discount of £15 off your 1st order when you spend £20, including a free gift and free delivery, if anyone wants me to forward me the email then let me know your email add and will forward on to you
> 
> thanks Mel - weirdly enough i hadn't heard of them until about 2 days ago when i was chucking out some bumpf that came with my Bounty pack, and came across their catalogue, which looked like it had some really nice stuff in it! So i may well be tempted to use the voucher. Thanks :)Click to expand...

i got the catalogue in my mum to be bounty pack, maybe where you got yours then! £20 worth of stuff for £5 plus a free gift, cant knock it! :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oooh I love vertbaudet! Their little girls outfits are lush. Sb good luck. Remember, my Harry turned during labour so can all change in your favour. X


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> Just bought Harry's first Christmas present. In Early Learning they have a lot of toys on half price and they had a kids digi camera. Was £45, reduced to £22.50. He's wanted his own camera for ages so am chuffed with that!

Well done you on starting so early!! Although I totally misread the end of your post... really it's your own fault for always talking about your chuff but I thought it said "so I've got a chuff with that" umm what you can buy vajayjay's now?!

Mel sounds like you got some lovely stuff!! V jealous!!

Hann poor you being so sore, I REALLY understand the "not leaving the house" thing I used to cry my lamps out in the early days. Thank God for the tinternet!!!! I can't believe Greg did that.... Oh and I'm not sure if it was DHL or Citylink but we got a delivery at like 10pm one night!!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel they have that offer on their website too but it says the free delivery is only for an over £60 spend... although there's something about a free delivery code at the top but I don't know if they can be used in conjunction with each other?

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/page/New-Customer-Offer.htm


----------



## Doodlepants

Mel- we use vertbaudet, they're really good! They always have great offers on too- with our last order we got a free sleeping bag :) Once you've ordered from them they always send vouchers etc through too so worth a look!
We got L a lovely romper and headscarf set from there a while back (not that I'm expecting my baby to keep a headscarf on for longer than 30 seconds lol!), it's sooo cute!


----------



## Hann12

Well update, Greg came back and said he has booked a dinner out for us, I don't care that my back is in pieces because I am going!! It's made me happy! 

However got an email from mamas and papas to say that DHL aren't delivering because they were unable to locate us!! FFS!! Why do they not phone? So I stayed in all day for nothing! I'm going to call tomorrow and cancel the order, not doing this again. 
So that's annoying and DHL are s**t! Sorry for the angry words! 

Mel - not heard of that website will check it out but won't put my home down for delivery - they can go to gregs work! 

SB - if you feel the hiccups low down it's more than likely they are wrong and you aren't breech. Mine are low too but the head while is down the body is transverse. It's spent all day wriggling but I still think it's in a similar spot. Let us know how you get on :)


----------



## melissasbump

for those of you having a girl! this is sooo cute!https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-g...2170002&FiltreCouleur=6346&CodBouw=3137915065


----------



## Doodlepants

That's what we got L!!!! I love it!


----------



## melissasbump

Doodlepants said:


> That's what we got L!!!! I love it!

so cute! lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann don't cancel!! Phone and say you had to take the day off work to wait for the delivery and that you've lost a days pay, COMPLAIN!!! Make them refund the delivery if it wasn't free or ask for vouchers or something but tell them it's THEIR mistake as they didn't ring and find out where you were [I presume you entered your phone number] and that they need to compensate you.


----------



## Doodlepants

OK- if anyone's got a min....
I've been having dizzy spells for a week now and the last 2 days I have this constant tiredness- you know when you fall asleep during the day and feel crap when you wake?- that's how I feel 24/7 now- even first thing in the morning.
I'm also so thirsty that I am permenently drinking- I was never tested for GD despite having loads of relatives including my dad who have diabetes- am I worrying over nothing or would you be concerned too? I'm seeing MW tomorrow so will mention it but if it's nothing I don't want to create problems iykwim?

Thanks if you managed to get through all that!


----------



## melissasbump

Doodles, i have similar, not so much the dizzy spells, but certainly the constant tiredness and dry mouth i dont really know what it is but im gonna ask my MW fri, i never had the GD either! Weird! X


----------



## Aaisrie

Doods - while the dizziness could be just normal end of pregnancy stuff with the other symptoms it's definitely something you need to get checked... Are your iron levels okay? I mean the MW explained to me that with mine being so low fatigue, breathlessness, dizziness and sickness [har har] are all symptoms.. I don't know about the dry mouth though? GET CHECKED!!!!


----------



## mummySS

Doods i had the same and came back not with GD (which i was tested for) but anaemia. I reckon it's worth mentioning... I actually feel a lot less tired now i'm on the iron supplements, but you should only take them if you need them. 

Loving the headscarf btw - Mel sounds like you're hankering after a girl :)

Hann - enjoy dinner out, get Greg to make it up to you! Agree with Eve you should complain about the delivery. 

Linds - good work on the Xmas pressie! I am way too disorganised for that kind of forward-thinking. Sounds like Dragon will love it. [also PMSL at Eve's comment about your chuff!]

EDIT - meant to say - SB - good luck for your appointment, hope she's turning!


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Sorry some of you are feeling poorly with nausea, back aches, pelvic pains and other horrible ailments.

Hann - that is appalling of DHL to say they couldn't find you. Enjoy your meal out.

BV - love the rotissarie chicken analagy. Adds even more weight to saying that we are 'cooking' our wee ones.

DM - Harry's xmas pressie sounds great. DS had one of those Vtech cameras a couple of years ago and he loved it. He is getting a 'proper' camera for his birthday this year.

Mel - sounds like you got some great bargins in Mothercare.

Clare - glad you had a good nights sleep last night, it makes a huge difference.

SB - hope your scan goes okay today.

Doodles - definately have a chat with your midwife about your symptoms, could be GD, aneimia or the start of pre-eclampsia.

Sorry if I have missed anyone but I can only read so far back when on reply and I don't have the memory to recall any more.

AFM - had my appoiintment today and my csection is booked for 6th July, unless I go into labour earlier in which case it would be that day. Can't believe I will be meeting my wee boy 5 weeks today - eeeek.

Saw Pirates of the carribean this afternoon which we really enjoyed so a good day for us today.


----------



## Aaisrie

Exciting Curlew!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Jeez my auntie is such a whorencock.... I swear like I'm finally getting this show on the road getting my iron sorted and she goes and posts "once you get over the pain of the injection, mum says it's really sore" shut your freakin' pie-hole...


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks guys, I'll mention it tomorrow- I didn't want to sound like a drama queen!

Eve- there's always one isn't there?!!

5 Weeks Curlew!! Not long to go!!!

I am spending the next 4 weeks doing lots of nail painting, face masks, sleeping and generally making the most of having a spare 5 mins to myself!- Don't get me wrong- I'd LOVE to meet my baby right now (impatient lol!) but I know she's cooking well so I'm making the most of my 'me time' :) Which I get daily from 7pm (H's bedtime) 'till bedtime lol!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Saraya doesn't go to bed until about 9pm lol and you are NOT being a drama queen at all... it's definitely better to get it checked out for baby's sake... Isn't that what you all told me yesterday!!! Learnnnnnn


----------



## MrsWez

Doodle, I only get dizzy when I stand up too quickly or go without eating for too long so I'm not much help, sorry. But I am thirsty constantly and tested negative for GD so it maybe a pregnancy thing. 

Hann, I would totally call and complain. That's shit! Glad Greg is taking you out. We are having sandwiches for dinner. :(

Cute headscarf, Mel. Almost makes me want a girl. almost

SB, hope you get more sleep soon and your appointment goes well.

DM, good job on the xmas shopping. Maybe next time you can pick up a new pelvis too!

Eve, my boke buddy, Aaron does quite well with my illnesses. He stayed with me in the hospital, pulled over the car when I needed to throw up, rubbed my back, goes to every appointment with me. I couldn't do the same though. I admit I am a sympathy vomiter. If someone gets sick around me, I lose it. I was never that sick until I got pregnant. Now I just get it over with, nothing else you can do when it starts. 

AFM, I've had a slow dull day. Cleaned the house, did some laundry, wrote some letters. That's about it. Had a Hot Pocket and Doritos for lunch. Sandwiches for dinner. Now I'm having a cup of honey lemon tea. :coffee:


----------



## Aaisrie

Awwww Wez I'm SO jealous!! Chris doesn't even drive!! The times I have had to go to hospital [really sick with HG] I've driven myself!! Don't have a choice living in the country!!

Slow days are good days!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Back from the doctor's! He took one look at me and said "I don't think that baby is breeched." He felt around, said he's pretty sure the head was down, then did the scan to confirm it. I was SO relieved, especially when he said she shouldn't be moving out of that position (though he did say that the baby is still posterior, she's actually laying somewhere between my back and my side.) He also let me see that she was still a girl (YAY, packing up all that pink would have been crazy!) and he said she's at the perfect weight of 5 lbs, 12 oz and she looks very healthy. 

Didn't get any scan pics though. =/ But I got to see her jumping all around in there, and knowing she's heads down was enough for me. The entire way home I just kept saying "I'm so relieved!"

Thanks for everyone's thoughts and well wishing!


----------



## Blue_bear

Hey ladies - First of all, i have read lots of pages and caught up but there is just too much to reply too so im sorry for that :(

And secondly an update on whats been happening my end - sorry for the me me me - 
I had an eventful day yesterday. Well actually the morning started off fine.....hubby came home from work and was moaning his chest was hurting and that his heart felt funny, i have to admit right now that i didnt take him very seriously at the time :dohh: I just told him to have a lay down.

Well, i turned my back and he dissapeared. I looked out the window and the car had gone. The next thing i know i have a Dr on the phone from out gp surgery saying he needs taking to hospital NOW. 

So, took him straight to A+E and by now, he really doesnt look well at all :wacko:
He got seen by triage pretty much straight away and they put him into Resus! He looked god awful at this point and wasnt particularly with it.
I was aked to sit outside and wait to be called in.

Next thing i know....all the alarms are going off and every DR is A+E is running in there. And i knew for a fact he was the only person in there.

I have honestly never been so scared in my life, and no body would tell me anything. 

As it turns out his heart rate had gone over 200bpm (!) and was really irregular. When i eventually got let in to see him, he was wired up to every machine going and i could see on the monitor how irregular and high his heart was for myself.

Fast forward a few hours and they are talking about trying him on a drug that will regulate his heart beat, and if not they wanted to knock him out and shock it back into sync. Still super scary and im trying my best to hold it together as i knew he was scared too.

Fast forward a few more hours, and after lots of different drips, drugs and injections his heart rate was back to 80 ish bpm. They let him home too, which was a surprise all round. I could see the change in him immediately though when his heartrate dropped, he looked like a different person.

So, we trundle home late and my poor dad has driven an hour to be at my house incase i was going to be on my own! He wouldnt take no for an answer, bless him. 
I got in bed and astarted having regular, sort of painful tightenings. I had been having BH most of the evening, i put down to stress! I started timing though and they were coming every 7 minutes......well then exhaustion must have taken over and i fell asleep! Lol. 
Had an awful night though as i was really uncomfortable and very aware of checking on J. Also felt bad my dad was on the sofa! 

Have been utterly shattered today, but only had a quick 20 min nao so will hopefully flake out tonight!

Thanks for reading my ramble, feels good to get it out actually. I never want to feel so useless again, it was horrible. :cry:

Hope you girls are all bearing up ok, will try and keep up again now xx


----------



## Aaisrie

SB that's great news!!!! I can't believe I'm 2w behind you and yet Atticus is weighing 5lb 2oz!!! I'm so glad she's gone head down for you, Atticus turns regularly from back to back to back to front, all round the place :]


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> Awwww Wez I'm SO jealous!! Chris doesn't even drive!! The times I have had to go to hospital [really sick with HG] I've driven myself!! Don't have a choice living in the country!!
> 
> Slow days are good days!!!

He taught me how to drive. I couldn't imagine having to drive to the hospital. I would have to pull over every few minutes to get sick. :wacko:

Slow days are good days, I got my bedroom and bathroom cleaned.


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh wow BB... I can't believe how stressful that must have been for you... I'm so glad they got him sorted out but SCARY.... stress will def bring on the BH too. I'm sure it's gonna be hard for you to be calm over the next few days at the very least after all that but just try <3


----------



## Aaisrie

MrsWez said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Awwww Wez I'm SO jealous!! Chris doesn't even drive!! The times I have had to go to hospital [really sick with HG] I've driven myself!! Don't have a choice living in the country!!
> 
> Slow days are good days!!!
> 
> He taught me how to drive. I couldn't imagine having to drive to the hospital. I would have to pull over every few minutes to get sick. :wacko:
> 
> Slow days are good days, I got my bedroom and bathroom cleaned.Click to expand...

I always have my bowl in the car and regularly pull over to boke LOL Although I actually find I feel LESS sick when I'm in control of the car especially on the country roads eughhhhh


----------



## Doodlepants

Great news SB! I've been thinking of you this evening :)

Bloody hell BB- That sounds awful! Massive :hugs: I'm really sorry to hear you guys had to go through all that- must have been so scary! I hope you're both OK now xxx


----------



## MrsWez

Glad baby is head down and a good weight, SB!


----------



## mummySS

Shit Georgie, you poor thing! What a horrible scare, i know i would be at an utter panicky loss - it sounds like you held it together really well! Im so glad your OH was ok. Do they know what caused it then? is it a case of high BP and if so maybe they can put him on tablets? You must have been terrified. 

:hugs:


----------



## mummySS

SB - yay! :happydance: You must be relieved!


----------



## MrsWez

OMG BB, how scary!! Glad your OH is doing better. I would have lost it, you sound like you kept it together. I hope the BH are better now and your getting some much deserved rest. Your Dad sounds so sweet to be there for you. :hugs: I'm sure your OH will have to be on meds for his heart for a while, do they know why it happened?


----------



## Clareabell

:hugs: BB what a frightening experience. 

SB - great news about Katie turning and still being a girl :)

Wez - glad you got things done around the house.


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks, everyone. Apparently the giant, hard bumpy thing that keeps coming out of my lower side that I feared was her head is actually her being able to get her butt pretty low and poking it out at me! lol

BB, that sounds terrible! I'm sure you were a nervous wreck, I would have been beside myself. I hope your DH is doing better! Must have given you quite a scare. 

Anyone heard anything about SK? (I'm not on her facebook)


----------



## Doodlepants

I don't think she's had him yet but I think she's in labour now. They started her induction this morning I think?

Just thought I'd share something funny M told me today!:
He was out the other day with H and she needed a wee so he took her into the (full) mens toilets into a cubicle and since he was there, went too. While he was 'going' Holly announced at the top of her voice 'Daddy, I LOVE it when you stand up for a wee, you're REALLY REALLY clever!!! I wish I could stand up and do a wee'!! Cue lots of laughing from everyone else in the loos and M leaving red- faced lol!


----------



## DragonMummy

BB - so glad J is ok..... You must have been shitting your pants.

SB - OMG I can't believe our babies are 5lb 12oz, that's amazing! So glad she's head down. 

Wez - re new pelvis :dohh: knew i'd forgotten something in town!


----------



## BlueViolet

Bb, hope your husband feels better soon. I can't imagine how much stress you must have been under. :hugs: It's nice of your dad to stay over with you. 

Sb, great news about the baby not being breach. Yey!

Wez, you're so productive. I'm so jealous. 

Doodle, I'm tired all the time too and I've been tested for GD and I don't have it. My iron is normal and my blood pressure is normal too. I have no clue why I'm like this. I just took an hour nap and I'm still tired. The other weird thing is my eyes are stinging slightly like I'm about to cry. I'm betting on allergies. I don't know what else it could be. I think the tiredness is normal at this stage, but like everyone said, you should mention it so they can check. Better to be safe.


----------



## Blue_bear

Thanks for all the well wishes guys, means alot xx

They are putting him on beat blockers and asprin for now, until he has seen a cardiologist at least. The scary thing is, they couldnt find a reason for it and they said it may or may not happen again. 

SB - Great news on your scan, i love hearing all the estimated weights for everyones babies.

Linds- Hope your pelvis is feeling a bit better and you get a good night sleep.


----------



## DragonMummy

BV you're carrying around about 15lbs of extra weight just around your middle. We're all knackered! It's normal, don't worry :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Doods I loved that story about M!!!! Hilarious!


----------



## curlew

SB - good news that Katie is not breech.

BB - oh poor you and your husband. Glad he is feeling better now and hope they get him sorted on appropriate medication.


----------



## Hann12

SB - it literally sounds like what happened to you was what happened to me! They must also be in similar positions. Good news though and a nice weight! 

BB - sounds like you had a scary time, I hope your DH is feeling better now but I can imagine you are both keen for him to be checked out and get a clear bill of health! 

Doodles - def get the mw advice, hope they can help

BV - hope the tiredness isn't too bad

Eve - glad things are moving in the right direction for you and hopefully your iron levels will get more normal now

Sorry I now can't remember everyones updates, it's late!! 

Going to get Greg to complain to mamas and papas, think I'll lose it with them otherwise! 
Had a really nice dinner out, went to a Michelin starred place in Richmond, it was beautiful food and a real treat. We were going to go in 3 weeks for our first year anniversary but decided now would be better as I might be even less mobile then. It was painful sitting but so nice to be out! 
Baby has been a super wriggler today but not actually shifting position, seems to snug transverse on the right! 

Sleep well everyone! I'm looking forward to a nice day tomorrow and plan to actually see some sunshine! :)


----------



## Sherri81

BB, I'm glad to hear your husband is doing better. That must have been scary. Hopefully the heart pills and the asprin will help.


----------



## DragonMummy

Hmmm ... keep feeling a little trickle and like ( Tmi but hey, all friends here) like a bubbling in my vagina. Underwear very wet.... not AGAIN....


----------



## Hann12

Do you think it's your waters or weak bladder? Have you any other symptoms of labour? Hope you are okay :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Jeez DM - get yourself to the hospital!


----------



## DragonMummy

Not my bladder. Firstly I was violently sick last night while needing a wee and didn't let a drop go, plus it doesn't smell of anything. Is warm tonight so could just be sweat. That's what I'm telling myself! Had a lot of cervix pressure, bh's and lower back pain this eve but nothing major or regular. She has her head right down though.


----------



## Hann12

Not sure that sweat is really the answer - maybe call the hospital abdcsee whatcthey think? Or go in the morning?


----------



## Hann12

Sorry on iPhone and can't type properly!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah going to see how we are tomorrow.


----------



## MrsWez

Geez DM, Sofie really wants to break out! I hope everything's okay for you and her. Please go to the hospital soon.


----------



## DragonMummy

She can't come tonight. Her rooms not decorated yet :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

DM!!! *rolls sleeves up*


----------



## mummySS

Get thee to the hospital first thing if it's still there DM... 

Argghhh baby's pressing soooo hard on my bladder, i have just been to the loo, i don't need to go! Calm down in there little one!

Doods, :rofl: at holly's comments. she sounds hilarious!


----------



## gw76

BB - I know exactly how your OH was feeling - when I have WPW episode my heart is usually up well into the 200s - it is not nice... I have yet to have the medicine or the paddles to stop the irregular and fast beats...What I do, and have been told to do is to bear down like I am have a poo (sorry) and another way to stop the fast rate is to blow, or pretend to blow through a straw...This does have a medical term, but can't think of what it is called...
Hope he is feeling better...and that nothing else happens - it is very stressful...


----------



## Starry Night

DM - I hope everything is OK! I'm always terrified of leaking fluids but they always show up perfect on my scans.

BB - sorry to hear about your dh. I hope the doctors can figure out the best way to help him.

SB - glad to hear the baby is in the proper position. My baby is head down now and he also can bend down low. I still get bum bumps all over the place and rather low kicks from time to time.

AFM - had a scan on Monday and everything is perfect! Baby is no longer 97th percentile now. He's measuring average which makes me feel more comfortable but a little concerned his growth is slowing. But he is moving great. I always thought they slowed down at the end but as he's always been lazy I'm finding him to be more active now than ever! The technician at the scan was great, letting dh come in for the whole thing and explaining things as she went and even gave me 3 printouts! We got to see his hair! No bald baby for me!

And I'm uncomfortable ALL the time. Sometimes it feels like his head is sticking out between my legs.


----------



## Sherri81

DM, tell Sophie to settle down. I am supposed to be delivering her boyfriend on the same day! The girl in the relationship should never be older than the boy...

But seriously, maybe put a liner on and see what happens. I've been told they can test the fluid in the pad if there's enough.


----------



## Hann12

Starry it's great to hear from you and to know your baby is doing great! 

For those that don't know, sk had her baby early hours of this morning - obviously called Jake and weighing just over 6 pounds, healthy weight!

I have now been up since 4am and getting extremely annoyed I can't sleep. Very frustrating! 

DM - let us know how you are when you wake up! I had heard what Sherribsaid that if you take a pad in with the water they can test it so might be worth a go?


----------



## curlew

morning

DM - hope you had an okay night and its just sweat or a wee bit of bladder leakage.

Mrs Wez - fingers crossed for a more interesting day for you today. Today feels like my first proper day off on maternity leave as we were busy yesterday but I have tonnes to do so should keep me occupied.

Doodles - Holly is ace. Kids come out with the most hysterical things.

Hann - hope Grag gets somewhere with Mamas and Papas but as you said you can always cancel the order. Sounds like you had a lovely evening after such a rubbish day.

Starry - glad to hear your appt went well and baby is doing well.

Sk - congratulations on the birth of Jake.

AFM - quiet day planned today. Was going to do my ironing today but my hands are hurting with the carpol tunnel so won't be doing that. Have a few telephone calls to make and will do some tidying up.


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning!

How is everyone this morning?

I'm hoping Sophie hasn't joined us quite yet DM?! How are you now?

I feel soooo much better this morning, I'm thinking I was having an 'off' week, I'll still mention it to MW just in case.

Must say, I'm very happy to be having some sun at last :)


----------



## Annamumof2

DM - i hope your still with us and lil one is behaving :-D

happy 36 weeks to... now let me think me, DM and claire? am i missing anyone else?


----------



## melissasbump

Morning everyone!

Hann, re your delivery, probably a good idea to let Greg handle it, i cant talk on the phone to comapanies these days with losing my rag, bursting into tears or both! Luckily Alan is more tactful...
Glad you had a lovely meal out last, you deserved some cheering up.:hugs:

Curlew, great that you got a day booked for your section! Eeek not long is it!
Hope you have a nice relaxing day today.

Eve, families!!! you cant bloody choose em!

Doodles, love your plans for me time over next 4 weeks, im certainly gonna try some of the same.. in between throwing up lol 
Loving your story re Holly and M too, out of the mouths of babes and all that!:haha:

Wez, you are still so productive! where do you get the energy? i have to spread house cleaning out over a week! And cant hoover at all or iron! luckily OH can! lol

SB, Glay your appointment went well and baby K isnt breech, great news for you.

B Bear, oh god, what a horrible experiance for both of you to go through! Well done for keeping it all together, hope they find out what caused it and can do something to prevent it happening in the future! Scary stuff!:hugs:

MummySS, Lol at hankering after a girl! Either would be great, just cant wait to find out!

DM, Hope you slept well and in less pain today.:hugs:
Has the leakage stopped? if not get yourself to that hospital missis!

Starry, nice to hear from you and glad all is well. i get the same feeling as you, feels like babys head is out between my legs! nice!

SK, If you are reading, congrats on birth of baby Jake, lovely pic on FB, What a lot of hair he has!

Anna, happy 36 weeks to you DM and Clare!

Well AFM, I finally got my hospital bag packed last night! Well most of it anyway, took your advice DM and have a list of whats in in plus what needs to go in, babys bag also done, he/she seems to have a lot of stuff! Does anyone know if i should take towel for baby or will hospital provide that?
Its s lovely day outside, havent got many plans so may get outside at some point with my beloved kindle!
We have our 1st ante natel class tonight, is only an NHS one run by my community MW, but looking forward to it, especially the tour of the hospital ward and birthing centre. 
Slept qute well last night but babys head must be so low down now it feels like i need to wee all the time, and when i go nothing comes out!

Re that voucher code i gave out yesterday, its vaild till Sept so im gonna use mine to get a cute outfit once i know the sex of bubs. Am so excited now! 
OH was watching me pack my bag last night and i think it made him realise NOT LONG NOW! lol bless him!

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Wondering if you guys would like to guess the weight of baby at the scan i have for next week, wriggle was 2lb 15oz at my last scan & i'm 36weeks now, i'm wondering what you guys think wriggle might weigh at my next scan, also guess the weigh you think wriggle will be at birth please reply with for example:
Scan:-
Birth: -
thank you & good luck in the guessing game the 7th June is my scan


----------



## Hann12

Mel - I could have written the part of your post about needing a wee - it must be the babys head being low, its so uncomfy though isn't it?! Literally you think you must be desperate for the toilet and then barely a thing comes out. I assume its not a UTI as I got tested last week...
Well done on getting your bag sorted! I'm not going to finish packing mine until I know if i'm being sectioned or natural (week 36).

Curlew - yippee on the section date!

Doodles - glad you are feeling better this morning but probably best to mention it anyway - it would be typical that you had a couple of good days then after your appointment felt bad again!

Happy 36 weeks to Anna, DM, Clare - so close now!!

Anna - Not sure I'd be very good at this, I wasn't sure when your last scan was when it was 2 pounds 15? Mine was just under that at 29 weeks so if yours was around then I'd say at 36 weeks it'll be 5 pounds 12 and at birth 7 pounds 9.

AFM - off to Chessington soon to pick up my parcel grrrr. Then when I have it I'm going to complain to mamas and papas and at least hope to get a voucher of some kind afterall I'll have paid for postage (£5) and had to get it myself. I hope that when I get there I don't have any issues. 

Yippee for the lovely weather too!


----------



## Blue_bear

Is anyone still having really wierd vivid dreams? Its like being back in first tri with all these things, feel like im symptom spotting all over again. Am def on loo roll watch too!

Anyhoo....Last night i dremt of DM, Mel and Hann :wacko: We were on a murder/missing persons investigation, and the people we were looking for were 2 people from Home and Away.....:haha:

VERY random...Think i need to stop watching so many soaps! :dohh:


----------



## Blue_bear

Ooooh and Anna i reckon 6lbs at your next scan then 7lb 5oz at birth!


----------



## Hann12

BB - loving the random dream!!


----------



## melissasbump

Blue_bear said:


> Is anyone still having really wierd vivid dreams? Its like being back in first tri with all these things, feel like im symptom spotting all over again. Am def on loo roll watch too!
> 
> Anyhoo....Last night i dremt of DM, Mel and Hann :wacko: We were on a murder/missing persons investigation, and the people we were looking for were 2 people from Home and Away.....:haha:
> 
> VERY random...Think i need to stop watching so many soaps! :dohh:

pmsl:rofl:
I LOVE Homes and Away! You probably had that dream based on the current storyline with the gorgous Angelo!:winkwink:


----------



## Aaisrie

BB I'm still getting crazy dreams, they're really vivid too... Pregnancy dreams are hilarious!! I hope DM is okay...


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all! 

Am going to wear a pad today and see how we go. At the moment I'm not sure what it is coming out so I want to be certain its not just cm or sweat. If it does persist ill go up the hospital tomorrow morning. Obviously if there are other factors such as contractions or a show then ill go straight away. 

BB I had one last night where Sophie ARM was pressing so hard against my bump that I could see her fingers and was trying to take a photo! Also dreamed a senior politician was coming onto me and that the bakery had run out of iced buns. Totally need to get to the bakery now....


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL @ your dreams DM!!

Half my dreams are pregnancy/baby related like being able to see inside my bump and the other half are just plain weird like I dreamt one of my friends killed my other friends mum stabbing her!!


----------



## Hann12

Linds - I had weird dreams about being able to see the babys hands too! I woke up and I was being kicked like crazy! 
I'm finding the movements now really strong, and quite unconfortable - I think because of the transverse body it's like the feet are trying to come out of my sides. Not a nice feeling! 
Hope the pad test works!


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Am going to wear a pad today and see how we go. At the moment I'm not sure what it is coming out so I want to be certain its not just cm or sweat. If it does persist ill go up the hospital tomorrow morning. Obviously if there are other factors such as contractions or a show then ill go straight away.
> 
> BB I had one last night where Sophie ARM was pressing so hard against my bump that I could see her fingers and was trying to take a photo! Also dreamed a senior politician was coming onto me and that the bakery had run out of iced buns. Totally need to get to the bakery now....

fingers crossed that all is ok hun and that its just sweat or the CM... i have been having damp knickers for a while and they still tell me my water is in tact... so they are putting it down to sweat and CM but thinking of you


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad she's still hanging in there DM!

Anna- I reckon 8lb7?

MW appointment went well- My sample came back OK and my BP is good so they're not worried. I saw a different MW today as mine was in a meeting, she said that I should avoid anything sugary from now on- try not to have any treats as she said it will keep my baby's weight down so the delivery will be easier- has anyone else been told this? My weight gain is fine- she said it'll just make my delivery easier? I guess having no treat won't do the baby any harm- just my sweet tooth lol!
She said I'm not measuring big at my 34 wk app I was 34, at this appointment, 36 weeks I'm measuring 35- I'm hoping I'm not going to have a chunker lol!


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh, forgot to add- my changing bag came today!!! I love it! :)
If anyone hasn't got one yet I highly recommend looking at a Ju Ju Be changing bag!


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Glad she's still hanging in there DM!
> 
> Anna- I reckon 8lb7?
> 
> MW appointment went well- My sample came back OK and my BP is good so they're not worried. I saw a different MW today as mine was in a meeting, she said that I should avoid anything sugary from now on- try not to have any treats as she said it will keep my baby's weight down so the delivery will be easier- has anyone else been told this? My weight gain is fine- she said it'll just make my delivery easier? I guess having no treat won't do the baby any harm- just my sweet tooth lol!
> She said I'm not measuring big at my 34 wk app I was 34, at this appointment, 36 weeks I'm measuring 35- I'm hoping I'm not going to have a chunker lol!

i hope you ment for birth weight lol
what about scan weight?
ive posted up about it on FB if you wanna reply on there instead


----------



## Aaisrie

Doods that sounds silly to me!! Baby will be what baby will be! At the end of the day you haven't overgained so what's the issue!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

I did think it sounded odd? Oh well! I've been eating fairly healthily but I have been having treats too- I guess it won't hurt to cut them out!

Anna- that was my birth weight guess lol! I have no idea for the scan weight- 6lbs?


----------



## Aaisrie

Doods I'm wondering if she was just trying to make the point that you're not meant to "eat for two" as some people think? As sugar is one of the only things my stomach tolerates I don't think I'll be doing that!!!


----------



## MrsWez

DM, I just realized I spelled Sophie's name wrong yesterday. Sorry. :( I hope she cooks a bit longer. 

I agree with Eve, Doodle. Who cares as long as you have a healthy baby? And I can't wait to see your changing bag. Mine is soo boring. 

I've been having weird vivid dreams too. The one I had the other day was that we were bringing Jonathan home in his car seat and he kept falling out because the straps were too loose. I checked the car seat when I woke up and they were nice and tight. Geez

Hope you FINALLY get your parcel, Hannah. 

Happy 36 weeks to Anna, Claire, DM, Britt, Doodle, DM, SB and whoever I may have missed. 

AFM, I don't know where I get the energy to clean still. I think I'm nesting, if anything gets messy I freak out! Today I'm working then making dinner/do the dishes and then going to bed as I have to be at work at 6:30. 

*Eve*, did you give Saraya a pacifier when you were BF her? If so when did you start?


----------



## MrsWez

Exciting isn't it? When I get a second one, I get to pick it out. My DH obviously has no taste. 

https://www.babysafetravel.com/img/boutique-items/138-1.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

Any news from sk?


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Any news from sk?

According to Facebook:

"jacob david nigel hartley born 00:54am, 6lbs 1.5oz, 33 cms" 

Good weight considering he came a month early.


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods I agree that sounds ridiculous. And except for very extreme circumstances the babys size has no impact on delivery. It's head size!!


----------



## samzi

her journal on here has a smiliar(ish) update


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods I agree that sounds ridiculous. And except for very extreme circumstances the babys size has no impact on delivery.


----------



## Doodlepants

I'll stick a link on here, they didn't have the beautiful green one I wanted so I had to opt for boring black (well, it has a white pattern on it- it's the shadow waltz one)! It's still quite funky though but most of all it's practical which is the most important thing! I love all the features on it, I didn't realise I was into gadgets so much lol!
Wez- I think your bag looks fine :) As long as it does the job!

https://www.shopjujube.com/Product.aspx?l=00010003000000000000&p=JJB01238

The come in smaller sizes- I'm a big packer so this one's perfect for me! I love all the stuff like the crumb drain, sunglass cleaner pouch thing etc- I'm so sad!!
There's a video on there if you're really bored lol!


----------



## MrsWez

Doodlepants said:


> I'll stick a link on here, they didn't have the beautiful green one I wanted so I had to opt for boring black (well, it has a white pattern on it- it's the shadow waltz one)! It's still quite funky though but most of all it's practical which is the most important thing! I love all the features on it, I didn't realise I was into gadgets so much lol!
> Wez- I think your bag looks fine :) As long as it does the job!
> 
> https://www.shopjujube.com/Product.aspx?l=00010003000000000000&p=JJB01238
> 
> The come in smaller sizes- I'm a big packer so this one's perfect for me! I love all the stuff like the crumb drain, sunglass cleaner pouch thing etc- I'm so sad!!
> There's a video on there if you're really bored lol!

There's a video?!


----------



## Doodlepants

Haha there a 'watch video' link on that page but that just shows about that particular bag, there's a demo video showing all of the features of all the bags- eg memory foam changing mat https://www.ju-ju-be.com/products/messengers.html
Can you tell I love my bag? lol!
I swear I never used to be this sad!


----------



## MrsWez

Doodlepants said:


> I swear I never used to be this sad!

Doubt it. :haha:

That's so neat! Mine has a little plastic tag. I saw one I really liked for the same price but DH thinks one is enough. He obviously doesn't know me. :winkwink:


----------



## Doodlepants

:rofl: I think I have too much time to research these things!
Keep nagging him! He'll cave lol!


----------



## Aaisrie

MrsWez said:


> *Eve*, did you give Saraya a pacifier when you were BF her? If so when did you start?

Yes, it's recommended not to [I really didn't know much about BF when I started so I didn't know] I gave her a dummy as soon as I got home, she was 24hrs and she still sleeps with it. There are 2 problems with a dummy, the first being that the shape is totally different to the nipple and so in the same way you're advised not to bottle feed [even expressed milk] for the first month so the baby gets used to the shape etc. The 2nd being that generally a baby is given a dummy to comfort suck which can therefore stop feeding on demand. If a baby cries and is given a dummy and settles then instead of stimulating your breasts to produce more milk they're just sucking on a dummy and your milk supply doesn't increase. Sometimes "comfort sucking" which you can think is pointless sucking on boobs which nothing is coming out of has a purpose. When they hit a growth spurt they will normally comfort suck to up your supply because they need more milk. I think this was one of my problems with my supply because Saraya took a dummy from such an early age.


----------



## melissasbump

Lovely changing bag doods!

Wez, yours is classy!

DM, Stay in beg with your legs up in the air and CROSSED! That should stop Sophie in her tracks!:rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> Doods I agree that sounds ridiculous. And except for very extreme circumstances the babys size has no impact on delivery.

Agree - especially given the consultant I saw yesterday who told me that she finds that babies who are a little heavier deliver easier and use less "intervention" like forceps etc whereas smaller babies don't have the same gravity behind them.


----------



## Doodlepants

I love the gravity theory!!! Does this mean I can have one of the doughnuts that'll be coming with my food delivery tonight? :haha:


----------



## Doodlepants

Quick question-

The area around my nipples is soooo tender and sore atm- is anyone else getting that too?


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> *Eve*, did you give Saraya a pacifier when you were BF her? If so when did you start?
> 
> Yes, it's recommended not to [I really didn't know much about BF when I started so I didn't know] I gave her a dummy as soon as I got home, she was 24hrs and she still sleeps with it. There are 2 problems with a dummy, the first being that the shape is totally different to the nipple and so in the same way you're advised not to bottle feed [even expressed milk] for the first month so the baby gets used to the shape etc. The 2nd being that generally a baby is given a dummy to comfort suck which can therefore stop feeding on demand. If a baby cries and is given a dummy and settles then instead of stimulating your breasts to produce more milk they're just sucking on a dummy and your milk supply doesn't increase. Sometimes "comfort sucking" which you can think is pointless sucking on boobs which nothing is coming out of has a purpose. When they hit a growth spurt they will normally comfort suck to up your supply because they need more milk. I think this was one of my problems with my supply because Saraya took a dummy from such an early age.Click to expand...

Thanks!, do you know when you can start giving them one? I heard 6 weeks


----------



## DragonMummy

Aaisrie said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> *Eve*, did you give Saraya a pacifier when you were BF her? If so when did you start?
> 
> Yes, it's recommended not to [I really didn't know much about BF when I started so I didn't know] I gave her a dummy as soon as I got home, she was 24hrs and she still sleeps with it. There are 2 problems with a dummy, the first being that the shape is totally different to the nipple and so in the same way you're advised not to bottle feed [even expressed milk] for the first month so the baby gets used to the shape etc. The 2nd being that generally a baby is given a dummy to comfort suck which can therefore stop feeding on demand. If a baby cries and is given a dummy and settles then instead of stimulating your breasts to produce more milk they're just sucking on a dummy and your milk supply doesn't increase. Sometimes "comfort sucking" which you can think is pointless sucking on boobs which nothing is coming out of has a purpose. When they hit a growth spurt they will normally comfort suck to up your supply because they need more milk. I think this was one of my problems with my supply because Saraya took a dummy from such an early age.Click to expand...

Wez I had to give Dragontastic a dummy when I was bf'ing him as he used me as a comforter. Night feeds were lasting 2-3 hours and I was on the brink of suicide but I really didn't want to use one. Then at about 3 weeks I broke down, fed him til I was empty then stuck a dummy in. Out like a light. 25 minute night feed. 

I have already bought about 20. :rofl:


Just got a right bargain on t'internet. I have wanted to get Sophie a Bumbo for ages (I wanted one for Harry but just too expensive) and theyre like £40 which I cannot justify. Anyway my mate has just created a FB group for people locally who want to buy sell or swap stuff without getting violated by ebay charges. First item for sale - pink bumbo with play tray, excellent condition £15. Mine. Thank you very much.


----------



## DragonMummy

for those who don't know: A Bumbo


----------



## BlueViolet

I second that Doodle! I like the gravity theory. I don't think I could give up sweets. I've been trying to stock up on fruit to satisfy my sweet tooth. Yesterday I must have eaten a quarter of a watermelon. On top of that I had strawberries, raspberries, and cherries. Sadly, I also had ice cream. Shameful, but oh, well! Also, very pretty changing bag! 

Wez, mine is similar to yours. I like it! It's very functional and my husband won't be embarrassed to carry it around. Part of me still would have preferred something more girly. 

Anna, my guess is 6lbs and 7lbs 6oz. 

SK, congrats on baby Jake!

About the pacifier talk, I heard the same about waiting 4-6wks to give the pacifier to the baby if breast feeding. I'm sure I'll find out more at the breast feeding class in a few weeks.


----------



## DragonMummy

By the way, in case anyone was wondering, SK messaged me last week and asked if she could be removed from the front page as she considers herself to be a June mummy, not July. Fair enough I suppose. So anyway, that's why she's not on there anymore. And turns out she really IS a June mummy! Anyway, congratulations SK on the birth of baby Jake.


----------



## Annamumof2

i breast fed both jay and skye and gave them a dummy there and then as they was using me to suck on.... and this time round i only have 2 dummys


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> *Eve*, did you give Saraya a pacifier when you were BF her? If so when did you start?
> 
> Yes, it's recommended not to [I really didn't know much about BF when I started so I didn't know] I gave her a dummy as soon as I got home, she was 24hrs and she still sleeps with it. There are 2 problems with a dummy, the first being that the shape is totally different to the nipple and so in the same way you're advised not to bottle feed [even expressed milk] for the first month so the baby gets used to the shape etc. The 2nd being that generally a baby is given a dummy to comfort suck which can therefore stop feeding on demand. If a baby cries and is given a dummy and settles then instead of stimulating your breasts to produce more milk they're just sucking on a dummy and your milk supply doesn't increase. Sometimes "comfort sucking" which you can think is pointless sucking on boobs which nothing is coming out of has a purpose. When they hit a growth spurt they will normally comfort suck to up your supply because they need more milk. I think this was one of my problems with my supply because Saraya took a dummy from such an early age.Click to expand...
> 
> Wez I had to give Dragontastic a dummy when I was bf'ing him as he used me as a comforter. Night feeds were lasting 2-3 hours and I was on the brink of suicide but I really didn't want to use one. Then at about 3 weeks I broke down, fed him til I was empty then stuck a dummy in. Out like a light. 25 minute night feed.
> 
> I have already bought about 20. :rofl:
> 
> 
> Just got a right bargain on t'internet. I have wanted to get Sophie a Bumbo for ages (I wanted one for Harry but just too expensive) and theyre like £40 which I cannot justify. Anyway my mate has just created a FB group for people locally who want to buy sell or swap stuff without getting violated by ebay charges. First item for sale - pink bumbo with play tray, excellent condition £15. Mine. Thank you very much.Click to expand...

Thanks for the info too, DM. What kind of dummy did you use? 

I got a hand me down form my sister in law, sure it's purple but it has a play tray and it was free.


----------



## DragonMummy

meh purple kinda looks like blue!

re dummies, I have a variety of newborn ones. Will see which ones she likes. The ones Harry loved aren't made any more which is shame.


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks for the help and advice ladies. I think I'm going to wing it but exclusively nurse for at least the first 2 weeks.


----------



## DragonMummy

sounds like a bloody marvellous plan!


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> meh purple kinda looks like blue!
> 
> re dummies, I have a variety of newborn ones. Will see which ones she likes. The ones Harry loved aren't made any more which is shame.

My DH's favorite American football team's colors are purple and gold so he doesn't mind and even if he did it's nothing a receiving blanket can't fix.


----------



## DragonMummy

exactly! Is easier with a girl as they can get away with blue ;)

i think with dummies, even if you really hate them and don't want to use them, it's an idea to have a couple, just in case. i was soo against them and only had some in the house because they came with our steriliser etc. I still don't like it when kids are just plugged into them all day (my DH used to do that with H - would drive me bloody mad) but I do think they serve a purpose.


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> exactly! Is easier with a girl as they can get away with blue ;)
> 
> i think with dummies, even if you really hate them and don't want to use them, it's an idea to have a couple, just in case. i was soo against them and only had some in the house because they came with our steriliser etc. I still don't like it when kids are just plugged into them all day (my DH used to do that with H - would drive me bloody mad) but I do think they serve a purpose.

I got a few of them at my shower. 

https://www.amazon.com/Playtex-Bink...TXR6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1307021636&sr=8-6

https://www.amazon.com/Mute-Button-...V6NO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1307021678&sr=8-3


----------



## Blue_bear

I have brought a few different brands of newborn dummies too. I do not want to be caught out not having anything!
I 100% intend to BF but i will be purchasing a can of formula to have in the cupboard as a just in case measure too.


----------



## Hann12

I have my packages! Of course by going out I missed another one but I can get that one in town so that's not so bad!

Doodles - I wondered about whether eating bad food makes the baby a chubber! Oh well they'll be what they'll be I guess! 

I am BF but have 2 dummies just in case. 

Love the changing bags!


----------



## DragonMummy

No they take all the good stuff and leave us all the crap, Hann!


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha so we just end up with jelly bellies, excellent!


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, I love the mute button pacifier. 

I bought these and got another set from the shower: 
https://www.amazon.com/NUK-Silicone...=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1307023786&sr=1-17

One of my friends swears by these so I might buy one to try out:

https://www.amazon.com/Philips-Aven...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1307023786&sr=1-4


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet said:


> Wez, I love the mute button pacifier.
> 
> I bought these and got another set from the shower:
> https://www.amazon.com/NUK-Silicone...=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1307023786&sr=1-17
> 
> One of my friends swears by these so I might buy one to try out:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Philips-Aven...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1307023786&sr=1-4

The nursery supplies soothies, I plan on stealing a few. :haha: I got to pay $2,000 for the room anyway.


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, you might want to check out the pacifier clips on amazon. Some of them are so cute. I got this form the shower:

https://www.amazon.com/Haba-0600-Mo...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1307024511&sr=1-8

I'd love something like this too, but how many can you possibly need? hehe

https://www.amazon.com/Pacifier-Cha...ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1307024652&sr=1-4


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet said:


> Wez, you might want to check out the pacifier clips on amazon. Some of them are so cute. I got this form the shower:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Haba-0600-Mo...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1307024511&sr=1-8
> 
> I'd love something like this too, but how many can you possibly need? hehe
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Pacifier-Cha...ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1307024652&sr=1-4

My BFF got me 3 booginheads in blue.


----------



## BlueViolet

That's great! :)


----------



## Doodlepants

So is anyone taking any snacks into hospital with them?
We had the tour at the weekend and the MW showing us round said it's best to take some snacks with us to see us through the night- any ideas on what to take? I didn't take anything with H as they gave me toast.
I was thinking dried apricots and maybe some mixed nuts?


----------



## DragonMummy

Take a wide variety of bits. some healthy bits like dried fruit, nuts, cereal bars etc plus some crap like chocolate, biscuits, crisps. You don't know what you'll fancy at the time I guess.


----------



## Doodlepants

I don't know why I'm bothering really- I didn't feel like sod all with H! But I know if I don't take anything I'll be starving!


----------



## Blue_bear

I plan to just grab some stuff at the time! We usually have stuff in the cupboards we can grab easily, i didnt see the point in buying stuff specially at the mo because i know we would just eat it before anyway!


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Dm - glad Sophie is staying put again. Congrats on the bargin with the bumbo.

Mrs Wez - I love your changing bag. Your so lucky having the energy to clean all the time. It is my intention but I don't seem to have the energy to carry it through lol.

Doodles - love your changing bag too. Not sure what good stopping treats would be at this stage especially when the baby is measuring just right:shrug: but glad your midwife didn't seem too worried about your symptoms. I am taking dried apricots, cereal bars, packet of custard creams and some foxes glacier fruits in with me, even though I am having a c-section!

BV - you are being so good having all that fruit. I have loads of fruit in the fridge but can't be bothered to prepare it and eat it.

Hann - glad you got your parcels. Did you get anything for the inconvenience?

Like others I gave DS a dummy for a few days about two weeks after he was born as he seemed to be feeding all the time. Now I realise it was as he was having a growth spurt and needed to stimulate the supply. Only used the dummy for a couple of days to stop the comfort thing then took it away. I bottle fed expressed milk and BF from about 4 weeks with DS.

Well I am totally shattered even though I haven't done anything much today just dusted downstairs and done about 4 loads of laundry. I haven't been sleeping well thanks to myt carpel tunnel, so I am so tired all the time. Seems worse than being in first trimester!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hmm interesting you say that Curlew. Maybe will try and go a bit longer without using one.


----------



## melissasbump

Doodlepants said:


> So is anyone taking any snacks into hospital with them?
> We had the tour at the weekend and the MW showing us round said it's best to take some snacks with us to see us through the night- any ideas on what to take? I didn't take anything with H as they gave me toast.
> I was thinking dried apricots and maybe some mixed nuts?

Ive got some chocolate snack a jacks! yummah! Gonna buy some enery drinks too and probably some more grub as and when.

Just been trying to figure out the breast pump. I think you need a degree to assemble it! :wacko:


----------



## Sherri81

Wow, alot of stuff to catch up on today!!

So, here's what I gather so far:
-DM promised us she'd get checked today, and now she is promising tomorrow... Tsk, tsk. Lol.
-SK, really did have her baby in June... or was it May still?? I'm confused. Nope! Definately June as I just rolled the cursor over the computer date and its the 2nd today. Congrats!
-I need 2 diaper bags apparently
-I shouldn't use a soother if I plan to breastfeed, but I should be prepared with about 10, just in case, lol.
-I must own a Bumbo.

Is that about it??

I have to confess, I really do want a Bumbo. They came out after Greg was born, so we totally got scooped there, but yeah... Now I want one. I don't really know what they're for, but they do look cool!

For my diaper bag, I actually entrusted the decision to my MIL.... Which could have been a nightmare, but, she actually did a good job I think. She was buying it after all, so I thought I'd give her the criteria, and see what happened. And here it is:

https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=4438444

The only difference is the design on the front. I did love that design they show, but MIL thought it looked too flowery for Ian, so its all the same colours, and instead of the flowery design, it is just a silvery background with the green lines going up vertically.

And I think that's about it, since nothing new is happening to me, except sleep apnea, but surely I'm not the only one of us preggo's to be experiencing that right now...


----------



## melissasbump

Sherri, i love your posts, they make me laugh, i think you should write a book!

DM, Im gonna get a bumbo after LO is born, probably from ebay or the local netmums site, they are really good for selling bits


----------



## DragonMummy

Theyre great for feeding and if you get the ones with the tray good to plonk them in to play with some toys. Harrys nursery had them and he loved sitting in it!


----------



## Doodlepants

Heehee I tried a bumbo with Holly but when I went to pick her up from it, the bumbo came too! She has her mother's tush :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Im so excited to nearly have a BABY!!! I cant wait!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh my baby bjorn turned up today. I had to spend about 20 minutes staring blankly at it before i could get it on but it's great! Love it. And total bar-jin!


----------



## SugarBeth

I have a purple bumbo, but it didn't come with a tray. I'm thinking I'll have to buy one, because it seems like it'll be needed (just sitting in there probably won't be very fun, but if I add snacks on a tray or something, it might work a little better?) Does everyone have a tray on theirs?

I can't believe my countdown is now at 28 days! Wow, less than a month and Katie should be here! It's still pretty unbelievable to me, but I'm very excited!!


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri I agree with 3 4 and 5 on your list. I LOVE your changing bag!!

SB, I have the purple one too. 

DM, your so funny. I did the same thing when I got my Baby K'Tan. 

Doodle, Big baby butt!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez i put it on Harry and he was carrying his Doggy around in it. Truly awesome! Come on, you've got to have a play, right? :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Wez i put it on Harry and he was carrying his Doggy around in it. Truly awesome! Come on, you've got to have a play, right? :rofl:

Take a picture!! :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bear

We def need a picture of that Linds!


----------



## DragonMummy

ok will stick it on him again tomorrow :D


----------



## DragonMummy

just weighed myself. 12lbs on. happy day. I would expect to have put more than that on if i were slim to start with but my starting bmi was 32 so it's good that i'm not packing it on. 

thing is, my eating habits are not that changed so it just shows how much the pcos affects my weight as I could put that on in 6 weeks before I was pregnant without even trying. wretched sodding hormones.....


----------



## Blue_bear

i am absolutely NOT getting on the scales but i guesstimate i have put on over 2 stone!


----------



## Hann12

I've put on about 25 pounds - my bmi was 19 to start with. I know I will hit the 2 stone mark but I really don't want to! I think that the baby will have other ideas though!!

Is a bumbo just a seat or am I missing something??


----------



## DragonMummy

nope just a seat.


----------



## Hann12

Why are they good?


----------



## DragonMummy

dont know really. theyre very supportive. when you put baby in their weight makes the seat kind of close in round them so they can't fall out or fall over. theyre v comfy and i guess they cant squirm around so much. plus v easy to clean and portable so good to have as well as a highchair. apparently theyre good at helping baby learn to sit up on their own too. and now they have the play trays on theyre even more useful.


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, have spent ages catching up with the last day's posts and there was loads! I'm sure our thread moves 1000 times quicker than all the other threads! :haha:

BB how scary about your hubby! Glad he's ok now but scary that it could happen again - hope he gets an appointment with the cardiologist soon. 

Hann - don't blame you for complaining about your delivery - it's stupid that they couldn't have just called if they couldn't find you?! How annoying you had to get it yourself! Glad you had a nice meal out with Greg.

Mel - sounds like you had a fab shop and got lots of bits! I plan to do that next week as have a few more final bits to get. Well done on getting your hospital bags packed! Enjoy the ante natal class tonight and tours.

SB - glad baby is head down, must be a relief for you! 

DM - hope you're ok and Sophie hangs on for a bit longer. 

Doodle - weird thing for your MW to say especially as you haven't overgained weight. I'm going to find it really difficult avoiding snacks and treats now i'm at home! 

SK congrats on baby Jake. If she's a June mummy will she not be coming in here anymore? 

I've had a nice first day off on maternity leave! Didn't get out of bed til about 11:30 and haven't done much since ooops! Took the dog for a walk which was knackering but am preserving my energy for a weekend seeing Take That in Manchester which i can't wait for :happydance:


----------



## MrsWez

Have a fun day, Freckles! I wish I was on Maternity leave. 

Hannah, bumbo is a baby chair to help support them.

DM, I've gained 22lbs. But I was 20lbs overweight when I started.


----------



## Aaisrie

MrsWez said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> *Eve*, did you give Saraya a pacifier when you were BF her? If so when did you start?
> 
> Yes, it's recommended not to [I really didn't know much about BF when I started so I didn't know] I gave her a dummy as soon as I got home, she was 24hrs and she still sleeps with it. There are 2 problems with a dummy, the first being that the shape is totally different to the nipple and so in the same way you're advised not to bottle feed [even expressed milk] for the first month so the baby gets used to the shape etc. The 2nd being that generally a baby is given a dummy to comfort suck which can therefore stop feeding on demand. If a baby cries and is given a dummy and settles then instead of stimulating your breasts to produce more milk they're just sucking on a dummy and your milk supply doesn't increase. Sometimes "comfort sucking" which you can think is pointless sucking on boobs which nothing is coming out of has a purpose. When they hit a growth spurt they will normally comfort suck to up your supply because they need more milk. I think this was one of my problems with my supply because Saraya took a dummy from such an early age.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!, do you know when you can start giving them one? I heard 6 weeksClick to expand...

Yea we were advised a month but 4-6 weeks is about right



DragonMummy said:


> Wez I had to give Dragontastic a dummy when I was bf'ing him as he used me as a comforter. Night feeds were lasting 2-3 hours and I was on the brink of suicide but I really didn't want to use one. Then at about 3 weeks I broke down, fed him til I was empty then stuck a dummy in. Out like a light. 25 minute night feed.
> 
> I have already bought about 20. :rofl:

You lasted longer than me, I had one in her mouth when she was like 2 days old!!! I didn't understand about comfort sucking and supply though.



MrsWez said:


> Thanks for the info too, DM. What kind of dummy did you use?

Don't buy loads until you know what baby likes, Saraya hated the shaped ones and just spat them out the only ones she liked [and still prefers] are the Mam ones - I love their patterns too!!

https://www.babyprem.com/images/graphics/mam006bsr3402mamstyle0msootherpack1.jpg



BlueViolet said:


> Wez, I love the mute button pacifier.
> 
> I bought these and got another set from the shower:
> https://www.amazon.com/NUK-Silicone...=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1307023786&sr=1-17
> 
> One of my friends swears by these so I might buy one to try out:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Philips-Aven...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1307023786&sr=1-4

Saraya hated both those styles!!! She wouldn't take them at all!!



DragonMummy said:


> just weighed myself. 12lbs on. happy day. I would expect to have put more than that on if i were slim to start with but my starting bmi was 32 so it's good that i'm not packing it on.
> 
> thing is, my eating habits are not that changed so it just shows how much the pcos affects my weight as I could put that on in 6 weeks before I was pregnant without even trying. wretched sodding hormones.....

Jeez you're lucky, even with my sickness I'm still up about 20lbs... although I'm sure that's pretty obvious by my picture between the huge bump and the double chin the size of my bump!! LOL


----------



## SugarBeth

Ugh, seems like I beat all of you on weight - I'm so far up to 34 lbs gained! I can't wait until I can get back to my normal size, I went from 117 to 151! Such a huge difference. I don't see or feel it much, but just the knowing that I weigh so much more drives me crazy!


----------



## Hann12

SB I know what you mean, I was 128 pounds originally and now am 154 pounds but I think you put in more if you start off less maybe? 
Just think when the baby is born we get a big weight loss in one day (one benefit of a big baby lol!) and then BF will help lose the rest! Think it will take a while to be back to pre baby weight though!


----------



## Annamumof2

Well girls I got a check up tomorrow wondering what she will say because my hands have puffed up so much that they hurt so hopefully its not PE...

Atm im in the bath trying to relax and see if I can get rid of the swelling, hope you girls are alright and I will try to get on here before I go to my appointment


----------



## curlew

DragonMummy said:


> Hmm interesting you say that Curlew. Maybe will try and go a bit longer without using one.

Apparently they go through growth spurts at a certain no of weeks and each time they do that they want to comfort feed to stimulate more milk. Have to say I didn't know this the first time round just heard about it when I went to the breastfeeding workshop a few weeks ago.

Mel - I haven't got my breastpump out of the box yet. Maybe I should have a look at it just incase.

Sherri - poor you with the sleep apnea. Mind you DH said last weekend he could hear me snoring when I was upstairs in bed and he was watching tv:dohh:

SBeth - 28 days - eeek less than a month.

Freckles - sounds like you had a lovely start to your mat leave. So jealous of you going to see Take that at the weekend. Just to think the thread will probably start moving even faster now that some of us are starting our maternity leave and have more time to chat.

Anna - hope your appt goes okay tomorrow and it's not PE

Weight wise I have also put on only 12lbs this pregnancy which I am well pleased with.


----------



## Hann12

I think I might have put on 12 pounds just tonight! I feel so full! 

Anna - hope you feel better by the morning


----------



## Blue_bear

Ladies I NEED HELP - 

Its my nephews christening on the 28th, what can me and my parents get for a Christening present? More so because it looks as though none of us will actually be able to go.........
Us because of the closeness to my due date, and my parents because my dad is having a knee op on the 26th.

Suggestions on a post card please..... :)


----------



## melissasbump

Evening!

Just got back from ante natel class, was quite fun and interesting, I was the biggest bump there! lol! Most of the others were due late july early Aug, mind you i was only 2 weeks ahead of a couple of them and my bumpage is so much bigger!:wacko:

Ok so the other funny thing is we had to put this cards in order of where they come in labour, they had things written on them ie waters breaking etc etc and the 1st 3 cards i am experiancing all ready, which is quite amusing really! 

Re the talk about weight gain, i KNOW im a lot closer to putting on 3 stone than 2, may even be over 3 stone by now, i havent weighed myself since week 16 as been too scared too. All be it ive had all the sickness which made me lose close to a stone at the start, ive put all that on plus 3 ish stone which is not something im proud of! Had a really bad eating time in the middle where i was just eating tons of crap, now i eat more or less normally but still too many treats! Im not worrying now till after the birth, i know i can lose thr weight, i lost 2 stone a couple of years ago..

Anna, im really really swollen too, in my feet and hands my hands are quite sore that along with the carpel tunnel in my wrists isnt too much fun, i dip them in cold water for relief, dont think it helps the swelling though!
Ive got MW tomorrow morning too.

Re pacifiers, i have a couple that i got free, avent ones, not buying anymore unless i need them, not really something i want to rely on. 

Frecks , so jealous you are going to see take that however i dont think i could manage it in my current pregnant state! lol.


----------



## melissasbump

B Bear, how old is your nephew?


----------



## Aaisrie

BB there's no reason [unless you don't want to!!] for you not to go, remember that a lot of first time babies are late. I spent my last week pregnant with Saraya sitting around doing nothing and waiting for something to happen!!! This time I'm going to my friends wedding 4 days before my due date!!! I'm not worried, it'll give me something to do to fill the time!!
Other than that most christening pressies tend to be the silver boxes for teeth or hair... stuff like that although there are lovely special teddies and things you can get? Or a gift voucher for clothes for somewhere? Or like M&P gift voucher? Although I love the M&P gift sets they do too


----------



## MrsWez

Hope all goes well, Anna. Sorry your in pain, I hope the bath helps. 

BB, what about a Cross with his name engraved on it? Or a Bible that is personalized with his name on it? For my niece who was baptized Catholic, I got her a silver rosary holder with a pink rosary in it. It had her name and the date she was baptized on it. The priest blessed it for me. Good luck. I would think a nice keepsake should suffice.


----------



## Blue_bear

Mel - He will be 1 in August.

Eve - Its the fact that its 2 and a half hours drive that bothers me, its a bit far if things did kick off.


----------



## Doodlepants

Hmmm I think everyone will be buying silver first tooth etc boxes- a good idea though as they are lovely.
John Lewis do some lovely christening gifts?x


----------



## Doodlepants

Or I found these sites:
https://www.thegiftexperience.co.uk...0_1307049869_28ce2fc5f499ef68c9336595db8ae226

https://www.borngifted.co.uk/baby-gifts/category/CHRISTENING_GIFTS

https://www.christeningstuff.co.uk/

I don't know if any of those have what you're looking for?

ETA- How funny, you can even get silver yoyos!!!


----------



## Sherri81

I'm sorry, I am no use with Christening advice, having never been Christened, and never been invited to one. The other people have some lovely suggestions, except for the teeth holder thingy. Ewwww.... I have a real problem with teeth, so that's just ew. I didn't know people were into collecting teeth. We've just been throwing Greg's away; I think. Maybe Ian's kept them. I don't know. I stay out of it.

Weight... weight.... hmmmm. The truth, or not the truth. To hell with it! I've gained about 28 pounds, and add that to the 15-18 pounds I'd gained with Devon, which I did not have time to lose before getting pregnant again, and I am officially like 50 pounds or something over the weight I was in March 2010. Which really sucks, as I had just started to lose weight then. For my height and body type, around 155-160 was a good weight for me, where I still look awfully slim; I think I have a dense body type. Anyways, I was just starting to lose weight after all of the miscarriages, and I was down to about 174, and then BAM, pregnant! I was like 14 pounds away from my goal. Now I'm 60 pounds away. :sad2: I do remember peeing massive amounts after having Greg, so I'm hoping that along with the weight lost from the baby, placenta, and blood, that I will lose a shit ton of water weight too! Here's hoping.

Overdid it a bit today. Thought I would try to do something nice since hubby is always so bitchy when he comes home at the end of the day because he has to cook etc, and then no one ever goes to the store, since I'm not supposed to. So I went shopping for some essentials today. Bloody idiots overloaded my bags, so I ended up carrying more than my allotted 3-5 pounds, just for each bag! Ended up in every till that could possible have a problem, (change ran out of the change machine, gossipy cashier, and a till that added something it shouldn't have in, and then wouldn't let them x it out). So now I feel like I've pulled muscles all down my side, and I feel like Colby is gonna fall through my stitch.

So who knows if I will even be able to make dinner and dessert, which was what my end goal was supposed to be...

Stupid day! And I bought the same book today that I bought last year without realizing it! What a waste of money, since you can't return books. I have an extensive library of books downstairs, so yes, this has happened before, since I tend to forget books once I read them. But yeah, it just sucks when I do this...


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Sherri when Saraya was born we got 2 sets of "First tooth, First hair" boxes! We still have yet to put anything in them yet but then she's not due to lose her teeth for a few yrs yet and she has never had scissors near her hair yet either!

BB totally understandable with a long drive like that!!!


----------



## Clareabell

I have been putting off writing this as i have been in denial. Lol :) went to my 36 midwife today and my bp was sky high and got sent straight to day unit where I was from 2pm til 10pm being monitored. Unfortunately is pre- eclampsia and I have been admitted ( I cried when they told me I had to stay in) I have been started on meds for bp but dr has said if it does not come down I will have to be induced or c sec! Can't even begin to express how gutted I am about this! 

Now sitting in stupid ward with idiots, with surgical stockings on for my swelling sweating my arse off!! :( feeling very very sorry for myself! 

Have been Reading on phone all day but can't remember a thing, sorry :( 

Hope everyone else is having a better day :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah I got loads of first tooth boxes and money banks and memory books and teddies. It's all total crap ( pretty but useless). Get them a beautiful picture frame and a mothercare voucher. Much more useful. X


----------



## mummySS

Lol Sherri I agree with Mel, your posts do make me laugh! Do watch yourself though hun, it was a lovely thought to cook dinner but maybe a bit excessive? How about internet shopping??

BB, gosh i have no idea on christening presents, i've only ever been to one or two where they had specified no gifts. All that silver stuff is great but honestly who really uses it, lol. I reckon a more practical gift like vouchers would be better - but then it's pretty personal. 

Doods, i am having a bit of bag envy! i love your Juju be! Don't get me wrong, I love my grey Radley bag, but i feel like some days i will want something with a bit of a pattern... Enjoy it!

Weight.... well, i lost a stone when I was very sick, and have put on about 1st 10lbs (24lbs) in total - so only ten pounds over my original weight but quite a lot of gainage in total! And believe me it shows, as I am such a shorty. 

Dummies/pacifiers... I have bought two (just in case) in the same brand as the bottles I inherited from my sister (Avent). I'm also gonna get some backup formula in case BF goes all tits up (loving my pun! :haha:)

AFM - i am probably going to be pretty AWOL over the next couple of weeks, what with frantically trying to finish my to-do list for my last week of work next week, and moving house that weekend (12th june), i am not sure how much time i'll have to come online. Will definitely read though, and post when i can, i just may not be as diligent as usual :) And i'll be around on Facebook too. Are any of you ladies on FB who i haven't befriended yet? let me know!


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire so sorry to hear that! i can completely understand why you're gutted at the prospect of a csec, I'm still very bitter. But its a means to an end. Try not to over think it. And at leadt it will be planned and controlled and you will be awake to meet her. Big love to you. X


----------



## mummySS

Oh shit Claire, sorry to hear that! Hey at least they caught it and you know bubs is going to be ok becuase they will get it out if they think it'll come to any harm... But I can totally see why you're gutted at having PE and being stuck in the hospital.. :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

Clareabell said:


> I have been putting off writing this as i have been in denial. Lol :) went to my 36 midwife today and my bp was sky high and got sent straight to day unit where I was from 2pm til 10pm being monitored. Unfortunately is pre- eclampsia and I have been admitted ( I cried when they told me I had to stay in) I have been started on meds for bp but dr has said if it does not come down I will have to be induced or c sec! Can't even begin to express how gutted I am about this!
> 
> Now sitting in stupid ward with idiots, with surgical stockings on for my swelling sweating my arse off!! :( feeling very very sorry for myself!
> 
> Have been Reading on phone all day but can't remember a thing, sorry :(
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a better day :)

:hugs: I'm sorry for everything you are going through. At the end of this journey you will have a healthy baby. :flower:


----------



## Clareabell

Thanks girls Im just a being a big baby and feeling very sorry for myself. I don't know why I'm so shocked as PE has been brewing from 27 weeks I suppose getting so close to end I thought I had got away with it. My BP is around 155/103 and is not budging. I feel generally well on myself only symptom is I thought I had caught a head cold from Duncan but apparently it's bp related! Have had cankles for ages too so paid no attention to that! Hopefully hypertension meds will kick in and I can come home at weekend and labour naturally. 

Baby is doing just fine, which of course is the most important thing! And as for annoying chavs on ward I have philipino who Is constantly talking in here language on her phone!! And a crying 16 year old chav! And to top it off midwife has just told me I have to piss in a jug for the next 24 hours!! Lovely!!


----------



## Aaisrie

mummySS said:


> Dummies/pacifiers... I have bought two (just in case) in the same brand as the bottles I inherited from my sister (Avent). I'm also gonna get some backup formula in case BF goes all tits up (loving my pun! :haha:)

Okay I'm not trying to be anything with saying this, it's just again something I didn't know when I had Saraya but know now - just checking if the inherited bottles are new ones that weren't used or if they've been used? You should never use bottles or dummies that have been used previously and always buy new - even from other children of your own apparently! I think it's to do with the soft plastic [that makes up the teat] breaking down and also holes or slight breaks that may have been made by teeth.



Clareabell said:


> I have been putting off writing this as i have been in denial. Lol :) went to my 36 midwife today and my bp was sky high and got sent straight to day unit where I was from 2pm til 10pm being monitored. Unfortunately is pre- eclampsia and I have been admitted ( I cried when they told me I had to stay in) I have been started on meds for bp but dr has said if it does not come down I will have to be induced or c sec! Can't even begin to express how gutted I am about this!
> 
> Now sitting in stupid ward with idiots, with surgical stockings on for my swelling sweating my arse off!! :( feeling very very sorry for myself!
> 
> Have been Reading on phone all day but can't remember a thing, sorry :(
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a better day :)

Oh Clare, that's awful... I really hope the meds work and that you get the birth you want but as DM said it doesn't matter at the end of the day so long as you get a healthy bubba at the end <3


----------



## mummySS

Aaisrie said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Dummies/pacifiers... I have bought two (just in case) in the same brand as the bottles I inherited from my sister (Avent). I'm also gonna get some backup formula in case BF goes all tits up (loving my pun! :haha:)
> 
> Okay I'm not trying to be anything with saying this, it's just again something I didn't know when I had Saraya but know now - just checking if the inherited bottles are new ones that weren't used or if they've been used? You should never use bottles or dummies that have been used previously and always buy new - even from other children of your own apparently! I think it's to do with the soft plastic [that makes up the teat] breaking down and also holes or slight breaks that may have been made by teeth.Click to expand...

The bottles have been used but i have new teats for them... I'm guessing that gets around the problem? (and dont worry - i appreciate you pointing it out!)


----------



## MrsWez

Clareabell said:


> Thanks girls Im just a being a big baby and feeling very sorry for myself. I don't know why I'm so shocked as PE has been brewing from 27 weeks I suppose getting so close to end I thought I had got away with it. My BP is around 155/103 and is not budging. I feel generally well on myself only symptom is I thought I had caught a head cold from Duncan but apparently it's bp related! Have had cankles for ages too so paid no attention to that! Hopefully hypertension meds will kick in and I can come home at weekend and labour naturally.
> 
> Baby is doing just fine, which of course is the most important thing! And as for annoying chavs on ward I have philipino who Is constantly talking in here language on her phone!! And a crying 16 year old chav! And to top it off midwife has just told me I have to piss in a jug for the next 24 hours!! Lovely!!

I know about the Filipino thing. My mom is from Manila and will speaking Tagalog with her friends while while we are having in lunch. It's so rude. I love her and she's my mother but really?! :growlmad: You have my sympathy.


----------



## Aaisrie

mummySS said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Dummies/pacifiers... I have bought two (just in case) in the same brand as the bottles I inherited from my sister (Avent). I'm also gonna get some backup formula in case BF goes all tits up (loving my pun! :haha:)
> 
> Okay I'm not trying to be anything with saying this, it's just again something I didn't know when I had Saraya but know now - just checking if the inherited bottles are new ones that weren't used or if they've been used? You should never use bottles or dummies that have been used previously and always buy new - even from other children of your own apparently! I think it's to do with the soft plastic [that makes up the teat] breaking down and also holes or slight breaks that may have been made by teeth.Click to expand...
> 
> The bottles have been used but i have new teats for them... I'm guessing that gets around the problem? (and dont worry - i appreciate you pointing it out!)Click to expand...

I'm so glad... I kept typing it and erasing it thinking "she's gonna think I'm a cheeky bitch" :blush: lol I think it should... not 100%... are they BPA free bottles? Normally you can search online if you can't find on the packaging only because I think there's something about the chemicals leaking into the liquid after a period of time hence why a lot of baby stuff says BPA free now. Other than that it should be fine! :thumbup:


----------



## Sherri81

Claire, I am so sorry to hear about the possible induction or section. The main thing is, it was caught before it caused huge problems, and the baby will be born healthy. And you will start feeling much better as well once the baby is out, since that cures Pre-E symptoms. At 36 weeks there shouldn't be any issues with the health of the baby, and sometimes there really does just come a time when a baby is better out than in. I don't even know what to say about your ward mates there. I'm one of those people that sits and stews in silence, or writes about it all over Facebook. So good luck with them, and hopefully, if things get going on the fast track there, you won't be around them for much longer. Actually, you know what had to be the most annoying thing with my room mate when I was in the hospital.... the girl that puked on herself and didn't even try for a bedpan. So if they really start annoying you, just start puking on yourself, and then ask to borrow 20 bucks for cigarettes. OH!! If there's just a curtain seperating your bed from theirs, get a friend to come in and start pushing their bed back from your side of the curtain. Those things were the WORST!!

But all kidding aside (and yes my room mate really did all those things), take care and keep us updated.

And now, please let me rant, because if I don't, there is a good chance my husband will end up with a meat cleaver in his head before too much longer.

So you know how I said I went shopping with the intention of making dinner and dessert. Okay, here's the thing. Ian has done nothing but bitch, for months now, about having to come home after a long day, and then he has to cook and cut the grass and do dishes yada yada. And apparently he's so tired and everything... So I went shopping. I thought since his plan was to try and get the grass cut before it rains today (during Spring/early Summer, we always get thunder showers by about 4PM, and they could go on for an hour or two. Its pretty much clock work), I thought the least I could do, was to cook dinner so that was one less thing on his plate...

So I pulled the muscles and whatnot shopping... Asked Ian to pick Greg up after school as I would have to rest if I was gonna continue with my plans to make dinner. Ian and Greg come home. Its a beautiful day, really sunny and nice; but its been thundering for the past 4 hours. No rain yet, but definate thunder and lightening. So I tell Greg to go outside to play, and I ask Ian if he's cutting the grass. He says he has to make dinner, so I say, no I'm going to. He asks what I'm making. I tell him, and he says, well can you make it taste better? 

Strike 1

So, Ian, instead of going outside to cut grass, puts on Transformers 2. So now Greg says he won't go outside. Ian sits in his recliner and tells Greg to go outside. I say, well why would he go outside when you have his favorite movie on instead of going to cut the grass like you said. He said he's tired and should be able to watch tv when he comes home, but that Greg has to go outside. I tell him Greg won't go outside if the movie is on. He bitches at me that he'll watch what he wants to watch, when he wants to watch it, and that if Greg doesn't go outside, he'll get a wooden spoon on his ass.

Strike 2. I mean, common sense people. You can't do the do as I say, not as I do thing with a 7 yr old!

I finally force Greg outside, and he's moping because he's bored, hot, and apparently has nothing to play. He wants dad to come outside. I wait 20 minutes then tell Greg to go inside and ask dad nicely if he can come outside. Greg does, and 10 minutes later, Ian finally forces his ass off the couch. They start playing ball hockey on the basketball court, since Greg has been invited to a ball hockey birthday party this Saturday, and his skills need a tad bit of work. It turns into nothing but a screaming match between the 2 of them. Ian starts off confrontationally and of course Greg answers back confrontationally. They are like the same f-ing person! Listening to them is insane. Finally, after 20 minutes of this, Ian gets mad and sends Greg to a timeout.... INSIDE the house!! Which was exactly where Greg wanted to be! I tell him, no make him sit on the back steps, its the same as time out inside, except he ISN'T getting what he wants. But what the f*** do I know? Greg goes inside, and so does Ian. 

Strike 3!

So now Greg is in timeout inside the house, and Ian decides to put on a video game.

Wait.... what about the grass? Isn't that why I was making dinner in the first place? I mean, technically speaking, I'm not supposed to be doing ANYTHING! So why am I trying to help out by making dinner, if he won't mow the bloody lawn! So then Greg comes out of timeout, and now he's watching Ian play the video game, and Ian is saying he won't cut the grass til tomorrow, since it looks like its gonna rain!

Okay genius, its been thundering for 4 hours, and you had tons of time to cut the grass, if you could have just shut off the movie AND the video game.

What kind of f-ing parent is he? No wonder Greg has such attitude problems since I cam back. I see exactly what happened when I was gone. Neither one of them did anything! And the threats to smack his butt with a wooden spoon... well why would he listen when Ian threatens this every 3 minutes and never follows through. Furthermore, why should Greg listen to Ian, since Ian isn't exactly leading by example. Hell, he doesn't even take his eyes off the video game to make eye contact with Greg while he's threatening him.

Most ineffectual parenting of the year!

And this is what I'm up against right now, 3.5 weeks away from a c-section, and supposedly doing bedrest. NOPE!! I get to fix all of Ian's mistakes, and then all he does is call me a nagging bitch. And he wonders why Greg isn't listening in school, talking back to the teacher, isn't doing his work, and is saying rude stuff to girls. We had agreed to not let Greg watch ANYTHING that could have anything the least bit violent or sexual in it, at least until he settles down... and yet here we are: Transformers 2, and then God of War 3 on the PS3. See any problems with that?!?!

Sorry for the super long rant, but seriously, I am about to be the next pregnant person they follow in jail on that new TLC series "Pregnant in Jail."


----------



## Annamumof2

melissasbump said:


> Evening!
> 
> Just got back from ante natel class, was quite fun and interesting, I was the biggest bump there! lol! Most of the others were due late july early Aug, mind you i was only 2 weeks ahead of a couple of them and my bumpage is so much bigger!:wacko:
> 
> Ok so the other funny thing is we had to put this cards in order of where they come in labour, they had things written on them ie waters breaking etc etc and the 1st 3 cards i am experiancing all ready, which is quite amusing really!
> 
> Re the talk about weight gain, i KNOW im a lot closer to putting on 3 stone than 2, may even be over 3 stone by now, i havent weighed myself since week 16 as been too scared too. All be it ive had all the sickness which made me lose close to a stone at the start, ive put all that on plus 3 ish stone which is not something im proud of! Had a really bad eating time in the middle where i was just eating tons of crap, now i eat more or less normally but still too many treats! Im not worrying now till after the birth, i know i can lose thr weight, i lost 2 stone a couple of years ago..
> 
> Anna, im really really swollen too, in my feet and hands my hands are quite sore that along with the carpel tunnel in my wrists isnt too much fun, i dip them in cold water for relief, dont think it helps the swelling though!
> Ive got MW tomorrow morning too.
> 
> Re pacifiers, i have a couple that i got free, avent ones, not buying anymore unless i need them, not really something i want to rely on.
> 
> Frecks , so jealous you are going to see take that however i dont think i could manage it in my current pregnant state! lol.

good luck for your appointment, mines not till 3:10pm so I got a while


----------



## Annamumof2

Hmm intresting my back is hurting and sending pain around to the front of my belly which is right under my belly


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning kids, think I'm in labour. Been up for an hour with contractions. Will keep u updated. X


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> Morning kids, think I'm in labour. Been up for an hour with contractions. Will keep u updated. X

Oh wow, DM - good luck! Keep us updated when you can!


----------



## DragonMummy

Dh sleeping through it lol. Am timing contractions. Seem to be about 4 to 5 mins apart lasting 30 secs. Am in denial. Guess I should call in....


----------



## Clareabell

Oh keep us posted! You should definately call in and see what they have to say.


----------



## DragonMummy

Childcare en route, bag finally packed. Just had s bath which seems to have eased things a bit. Feel like I'm in the middle of a bad period. Have a feeling its a false alarm. Both me and Dh in denial. Although I did shave my legs so they don't chafe under the compression socks!


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Childcare en route, bag finally packed. Just had s bath which seems to have eased things a bit. Feel like I'm in the middle of a bad period. Have a feeling its a false alarm. Both me and Dh in denial. Although I did shave my legs so they don't chafe under the compression socks!

Fingers crossed your alright hun and thinking of you


----------



## mummySS

Good luck DM, thinking of you x


----------



## Hann12

Linds just seen your post, how are you getting on? Thinking of you! 

Sherri - did Ian survive the night? I can see why you would be annoyed! 

Clare - big hugs and fingers crossed the section will be cancelled

Anna - how are you doing now? 

Mel - happy 34 weeks!! Yippee!!

Simmy - I'll check your fb posts to see how you are getting on. I'm mildly irritated by work at the minute as I sent an email saying I have been told NOT to work but that I would try and get back once or twice to the office (mainly for my belongings but didn't write that) and that I'd work from home and basically they wanted to know exactly what hours I would be working. Well they should be pleased that I'm trying for one and secondly I have basically nothing to do as I have handed it all over!! Just annoys me as they never come back saying 'maybe you shouldn't be working' arrggh sigh!


----------



## DragonMummy

Strapped to a trace to measure the contractions. Nothing major. Prob get sent home. X


----------



## curlew

morning

DM - if you are still around hope all goes well.

BB - love the christening stuff on the websites that doodles found. Think Lindsays idea of a picture frame and voucher is a good one too.

mummyss - hope your house move goes okay. Catch up when you can.

Sherri - sorry you are having such a bad time with DH and DS. It was good that you made the effort to do tea and that appears to have gone completely unnoticed.

Claire - hope they manage to stabilise your BP but if not you are in the best place for you and baby. OOOOh we could have two July beach bumps born this weekend.


----------



## samzi

goodluck dm. maybe another july baby coming early!


----------



## Doodlepants

Blimy! I go away for a few hours and everyone looks like they're going to be having babies!!!

Claire- I'm really sorry to hear about your pre-E :hugs: You're so far gone now that there won't be any problems with delivering now I think so I wouldn't worry too much- I know how much you wanted to go naturally though so I'm really gutted for you. BUT you might be a mummy this weekend how exciting is that!?!

DM- I had a feeling you'd be soon! How are you getting on? I hope the contractions aren't too painful :hugs:

Anna- How are you feeling now?

Sherri- what a nightmare! I wouldn't bother again if I were you- the thought was lovely but it sounds like it was a lot of hassle! Did he appreciate the meal in the end?

Mummy- Good luck with the move!!!! Really excited for you!

BB- Did you find anything for the christening yet?

Tor- we haven't heard about your holiday yet!!!

I had loads more to write but my mind has gone blank!!! I'll probably be back on later waffling away!


----------



## freckles09

Ohh DM good luck and keep us updated!! 

MummySS I hope the move all goes well and isnt too stressful. Take it easy. My mum said my brother arrived three weeks early when she moved house near his due date!

Claire sorry to hear you have PE. I guess at least you are quite far on into your pregnancy so am sure baby will be completely healthy. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol I log on before I go for my bleeding iron injection and everything's going on in here!!! DM just do as your told by those Drs!!!

I really hope this injection kicks in fast because after a week of looking/feeling like one of those smoking adverts with the people on oxygen I'll be glad to not be gasping for air!!


----------



## caz_hills

DragonMummy said:


> Morning kids, think I'm in labour. Been up for an hour with contractions. Will keep u updated. X

Wow! How exciting - I hope you are ok Hun and not in too much pain. Hope to hear news from you soon. Take care and big hugs xx


----------



## caz_hills

Just caught up on posts.

Claire - hope you are ok and take care of yourself.

Weight gain - oh blimey, I've exploded the last few weeks!!! Bump is truy masshoosive now and gained 2 lbs in a week! I am awful as I weight myself all the time but have been tracking a lb a week (1/2 kg) so was happy. I think and hope I will put on about 2 and a half stone which seems ok and pretty standard. Have really had to limit my eating though.... I have literally no willpower so have to cut down on sweets, chocolate and cakes etc. Will prob be better once I stop work as we eat tonnes at work!

AFM off work today then only three days next week at work before mat leave and holidays to use up. Actually feel mixed about stopping work - have a wonderful gang of mates at work and will miss all of the social stuff but looking forward to no long days and no stress!!

Hope everyone is enjoying the weather, such a gorgeous day down south!!

Xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Hope your injection works Eve!

Not long now then Caz! What do you do for a living?
x


----------



## MrsWez

Good luck, DM. Hope it's nothing serious. 

Sorry your DH is being a dick, Sherri. He isn't being a very good influence on Greg. :growl: 

Hope all you other ladies are healthy and happy this morning.

AFM, I want to kill my DH. Is too much to ask that if you stay up and know you OH has to be up at 5:30AM and is 8 1/2 month pregnant to turn the TV down so she can sleep?! I didn't even get to fall asleep till 11:30 and woke up a few times cause of baby and having to pee and couldn't sleep past 5AM! I know I'm just whinging but I'm so annoyed and tired. :cry:


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone,
I have just been out and thought while I was out that Linds may have had an opportunity to post but as she hasn't I'm sure she won't mind me updating.
At last text they had said that she was 1 cm dilated and it was likely she would be sent home because she lives so close to the hospital. She hasn't had her C section date brought forward but if things progress then she will. I don't think she is in proper labour yet but it could flip that way, or die down for a while. 
I think from other people in other threads you can be 1 -3 cm without actually being in proper labour (i.e. baby coming imminently) for a while. No idea how long.
I think its safe to say that little Sophie will be here before long though.

AFM - just picked up the dragon money box from the post office - its the one I painted at then hen party 3 weeks ago. Its not as professional looking as I thought it was - oh well!! Its the thought that counts!


I also picked up 3 huge books to read - I've listened intently to Doodles saying that this last 6 weeks is me time so figured I'd spend it chilling out and reading!


----------



## caz_hills

Doodlepants said:


> Hope your injection works Eve!
> 
> Not long now then Caz! What do you do for a living?
> x

I work in HR so office job but look forward to putting my feet up.

Blimey it's hot outside, just watered the plants and made a fruit salad and I'm exhausted.... Need to have a little sit down!


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies!

B Bear, sorry i didnt follow up the christening present querstion, like the others said most of the time its silver boxes and pointless stuff, my goddaughter was christened when she was slightly older, i think i got them a smallish gift of a nice photoframe then something she could play with. 

Sherri, sorry your man is being a pain in the ass! You can rant at us anytime, thats what we are here for.:hugs:

Clare, So sorry to hear of your situation, but as the others have said ,you are in the best place and the main thing is, whatever which way you will deliver a healthy baby and thats the main thing. Wow it may not be long for you now! I hope for your sake though the meds work and you are still able to labour naturallly xx:hugs:

Mummy, dont do too much re the moving, i hoep you have lots of help and that it all goes well for you, not worth taking any risks at this stage! Will keep up with you on fb, look after yourself hunny x:hugs:

DM, oooh hope everything is ok with you in hospital! Keep us updated! good job you got that hospital bag packed! Keep us updated! :hugs:

Hann, your work are a bit clueless when it comes to pregnant ladies i think! They just seem to add to your stress and should be reducing it! 

Eve, hope the injection goes well and kicks in soon x

Wez, sound like you man is going through an ass stage too! Tell him to be more considerate!:hugs:

Well AFM had my 34 week MW appointment today ( happy 34 weeks to me yay!:happydance::happydance:)
My baby is measuring 3 weeks ahead and my bloods are still deranged but no one seems to bother to find out why. Ive also got to have a glucose test due to big baby, Its just a simple blood test at this stage though.
Babys head is engaged, but not quite fully, so exciting though! Other than that BP good, HB good and strong so not too much cause for concern. 
I still think im not gonna last to 40 weeks...


----------



## Hann12

Caz - I work in HR too! Its a desk job but its actually quite stressful because of the stuff that I have to get involved in. I wish i was finishing next week!!

Mel - I don't get a 34 week check for some reason :( 
Good thing they are being cautious on the glucose - did they say they would scan you too? I reckon you'll be early too and I'll be jealous!! :)
I want us to have our babies on the same day but I think mine is way to comfy for that LOL!!

Wez - sounds like a horrible nights sleep :hugs: I hope works not too bad today. Its horrible feeling tired when you have to work. Hope your husband is sorry!


----------



## MrsWez

Hann12 said:


> Caz - I work in HR too! Its a desk job but its actually quite stressful because of the stuff that I have to get involved in. I wish i was finishing next week!!
> 
> Mel - I don't get a 34 week check for some reason :(
> Good thing they are being cautious on the glucose - did they say they would scan you too? I reckon you'll be early too and I'll be jealous!! :)
> I want us to have our babies on the same day but I think mine is way to comfy for that LOL!!
> 
> Wez - sounds like a horrible nights sleep :hugs: I hope works not too bad today. Its horrible feeling tired when you have to work. Hope your husband is sorry!

I think he might be, he rubbed my back and feet when he got into bed. But too little, too late I was boiling by that point. I'll take a nap when I get home and have a cup of coffee.


----------



## Aaisrie

Waiting for my injection (the dr didn't write it up the other day) so reading fb on my iPhone when Wee Notions (reusable nappy makers) posted that today is national doughnut day - made me think of you lot!!!


----------



## caz_hills

Hann - how cool, same job! It can be hard can't it, manic and tough situations to deal with. When do you finish work? I think I'm ending a bit early - could have kept going for a couple more weeks but thought I should try and make the most of some chill out time before baby comes!

Mel - i remember we are due the same day!!! I've got a 34 week check up today too so will post later about it. I've found the same about tests, they write things in your book and don't say anything really. 

X


----------



## Doodlepants

Hehe Eve- national doughnut day! We bought a pack yesterday and I made M take them to work as I have no will power and would have eaten them all!

Happy 34 weeks Mel!!

Caz- I know what you mean about the weather! I didn't realise how hot it was until I went to go and peg out my washing! It's beautiful out there- but I'm staying in as I feel too hot already!


----------



## Aaisrie

Doods you were obviously the first one I thought of!!! 

Anyone heard from DM yet???


----------



## Hann12

Caz - I'm due to finish on 23rd June but I'm only planning on going into the office 4 more times. Its tough because when I'm there they get that I'm in a lot of pain but when I'm not in I've had some quite flippant emails about stuff. I don't think they realise that I have literally spent the past 9 days flat bound and pretty immobile! I could have got signed off easily as the mid wife, doctor and chiropractor have all told me not to work. I'm trying to keep going though just to lengthen my time with the baby on mat leave rather than on my own. I'm working from home the other days but that will be limited too as I can't sit at a computer. My plan is to go in and pack up my desk next thursday so that if things get worse I don't have to go back. I am also introducing my colleague to my clients that day. Then really I'm done so if the sign off happens then at least I have stuff covered.
I'm due the day after you so nearly date buddies with you and Mel - I always get excited when Mel gets to her next week as I know mine is the next day!
Hope your check up goes well today, I feel cheated out of a 34 week check :)


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie said:


> Doods you were obviously the first one I thought of!!!
> 
> Anyone heard from DM yet???

Eve - posted an update a few up from this - easy to miss but find the dragon photo and you'll see it.
Hope the injection gets sorted soon :)


----------



## melissasbump

caz_hills said:


> Hann - how cool, same job! It can be hard can't it, manic and tough situations to deal with. When do you finish work? I think I'm ending a bit early - could have kept going for a couple more weeks but thought I should try and make the most of some chill out time before baby comes!
> 
> Mel - i remember we are due the same day!!! I've got a 34 week check up today too so will post later about it. I've found the same about tests, they write things in your book and don't say anything really.
> 
> X

Yeah i agree, ive given up asking now, she did tell me to go and see another doctor about my bloods but they dont ever do anything just keep sending me for more! :wacko:

Hann, i hope im a little early! I think once i get to 36-37 weeks i will be watching for every little sign! Thats probably not a good thing!
My next appointment is 36 weeks but MW isnt AGAIN so got to see a GP!:wacko:


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, i think you have had checks where i havent, im sure it all evens itself out.


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> Waiting for my injection (the dr didn't write it up the other day) so reading fb on my iPhone when Wee Notions (reusable nappy makers) posted that today is national doughnut day - made me think of you lot!!!

Good luck, Eve!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Blue_bear

Just heard from Linds (DM) she has been admitted as she is having bad pains under her bump. 

These babies are a determined bunch we can give them that!

Thanks for the replies regarding christening pressies, will go back and have a look through those links when i get a sec this afternoon. 
Ive been out in the sun (poo picking of all things) am now ready to flake for a bit i think! 

Will check back if i hear anything from Linds or Claire.

xx


----------



## Hann12

BB - thanks for the update yours must be after mine as she said she was being sent home. Maybe sophie will make an appearance today!!

Mel - my next appointment is 36 weeks too, I'm hoping I then get a 38 weeks, 39 and 40 (if its still in there!!).


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> BB - thanks for the update yours must be after mine as she said she was being sent home. Maybe sophie will make an appearance today!!
> 
> Mel - my next appointment is 36 weeks too, I'm hoping I then get a 38 weeks, 39 and 40 (if its still in there!!).

and 41 and 42... lol:rofl:


----------



## Hann12

melissasbump said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> BB - thanks for the update yours must be after mine as she said she was being sent home. Maybe sophie will make an appearance today!!
> 
> Mel - my next appointment is 36 weeks too, I'm hoping I then get a 38 weeks, 39 and 40 (if its still in there!!).
> 
> and 41 and 42... lol:rofl:Click to expand...

Don't! I'd better not go more than a week over due! 
I was thinking of going to a reflexologist from 36 weeks, once a week as they get your body ready for labour then apparently at 39/40 weeks they can help induce it naturally. I'm not going to decide until I know whether I'm having the section or not.

Just had a text from Linds - not much more from what BB said but that she doesn't think Sophie will arrive today.


----------



## caz_hills

I'd rather not go overdue as well - I've got 6 weeks to go anyway, I wouldn't want another two but I guess baby will arrive when he/she is ready!!!!

Thanks for your update on Linds - hope she is doing ok. xx


----------



## Hann12

Linds just said that the contractions have now stopped - she still have the pain under the bump though.


----------



## Aaisrie

A lot of first babies go overdue, it's really not that bad!! Still waiting for my apptgasping for air!!


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie said:


> A lot of first babies go overdue, it's really not that bad!! Still waiting for my apptgasping for air!!

Oh no Eve - hope they see you soon!

I am fully expecting to go overdue - my mum was over due with all of us so I'm expecting to follow that pattern!


----------



## samzi

I went 8 days over with Issy x


----------



## Doodlepants

Hope you manage to get some air Eve!

I went 6 days over with Holly, it wasn't too bad :)


----------



## Hann12

My mum was 12 days over with my sister (her first), 6 days over with me (number 2) and 3 days over with my bro (number 3).
That does not bode well for me LOL!! I am so excited to meet my LO but I'll wait until its ready to say hi!


----------



## emzeebob

my mum was born at 27 weeks and i was 6-7 weeks early, my little brother was 3 weeks early, so i dont no wat that bodes well for me


----------



## MrsWez

Same here, Emzee. My mom had 2 babies at 35 weeks, and the me and my oldest sister at 38 weeks.

My sister had hers at 38 weeks too. 

So we'll see how it all plays out. As long as he is healthy, I don't care when he comes.

Edit: I don't think I can go 2 weeks over. I would kill something or someone by that point!


----------



## melissasbump

Unfortunately i have convinced myself i will go into labour at 38 weeks, 40 weeks not even entered my head... yes i know thats not a good thing!


----------



## Blue_bear

Just text Claire. Not sure if she is reading or not but at the moment her BP hasnt come down. Not sure if they have an action plan of yet.


----------



## Aaisrie

I was actually really chilled out and relaxed my last week pregnant with saraya! She was 2 days over


----------



## Hann12

I guess its just going to be when its going to be! As long as our babies are healthy then it doesn't really matter of they come out at 37 weeks or 41!
As long as I'm not sat here and its August and I still don't have my baby - that would be ridiculously late!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Send our love to Claire BB!


----------



## caz_hills

Hate waiting at the hospital! I'm having my ante d injection today and they give me a really thorough check over which is good too. But never on time....

Can't wait to hear the heart beat though - it's my favourite part as it's like the baby saying hi! xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Wow, lots has been going on...

DM, good luck with Sophie! Glad to hear the contractions eased up, but it's not good that you're in pain. Hope they figure something out soon. 

Claire, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hope your bp gets back to normal so you can have a chance at your birth plan. But I agree with everyone, a healthy baby is the goal and as long as the baby is okay that's all that matters. 

Eve, hope they fit you in and you feel better! 

Mummy, good luck with the move! I know it's going to be hard, but try to let everyone else do the lifting and packing.

As for the discussion on when we'll be going into labor, I'm shooting for 37-38wks. Not that I have much control over it, but it can't hurt to hope :) I wouldn't want to be overdue either, but we don't seem to have much of a choice in the matter. My birthing center will only let me be one week overdue, but I'd rather not be induced, so we'll see how it goes. In a couple of weeks I might go down the list of things that are supposed to induce labor. I doubt they'll work, but it will make me feel like I'm doing something. Has anyone heard of eating eggplant parmesan to induce labor or nipple stimulation? I think they're probably myths, but I do like eggplant parm, so I'm going to give that one a go after next week. I also read that having sex is supposed to "ripen" the cervix....whatever that means. Haha! 

And speaking of upcoming appointments, I thought I had one scheduled for 36wks next week, but I don't have it until the 14th when I'll be one day away from 37wks. It probably doesn't matter, but for some reason I was looking forward to it. We have a day workshop scheduled for tomorrow, so that will satisfy my need for more information in the meantime.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hang in there, Caz! I hate waiting too, but I agree, the heartbeat is my favorite part. I recorded the first one we heard and I kept replaying it over and over.


----------



## curlew

hi all

I am absolutely melting in this heat so forgive me if my post is rambling but my brain is mush lol

Eve - hope you have been seen by now and can breathe again.

Caz - I was like you I started my annual leave on Tuesday and will begin mat leave on 3rd July (three days before c-secton). I also had mixed emotions about finishing but have to say the last three days have been bliss.

Wez - hope you get some rest this afternoon. Sounds like DH may be a little repentant for his behaviour though.

Hann - the dragon moneybox is so cute.

Mel - sounds like a bit of good and bad in your appt today. Measuring three weeks early doesn't really mean much to be honest. When I had DS I was measuring two weeks ahead and he was three weeks overdue so no correlation there at all! Mind you he was a strapping 9lb 14oz when he was born lol Hope the GD test goes okay.

BB - thanks for the updates on Clare and Lindsay. Big hugs to them both.

BV - funny you saying about things to induce labour. I had a lovely pineapple for tea on Tuesday night and then DH and I DTD on Tuesday night. It was only about half an hour later when I suddenly started getting some braxton hicks that I recalled they were both supposed to be good for inducing labour :dohh: I had a mild panic to say the least!

AFM - had quite a busy morning then rested this afternoon as I am too hot to do anything an feel like an over inflated blimp! Nothing is swollen too bad but I just feel huge and lethargic. Got plants for my pots/baskets today so will look at planting them out tomorrow morning before it gets hot and then we have a family BBQ to go to in the afternoon.

Hope everyone else is okay. I'm off to devour a bowl of chilled strawberries mmmmm.


----------



## melissasbump

BV, Im gonna be trying all those things to induce labour too! Hot currys, pineapple, castor oil, RL tea, Driving down bumpy roads, might even force myself to have a bit of:sex::rofl:

Curlew,im feeling like an overcooked prized heffer today! lol i love the sun though so not gonna complain too much.

Caz, hope the appointment goes well. 

Claire and BB, thinking of you both xx

BB, Thanks for the updates


----------



## MrsWez

Good luck, Caz. I love hearing the heartbeat too.


----------



## Sherri81

Making this quick as we are getting ready to see thecOB in PG over an hour away.

Yes Ian is alive. No he didn't appreciate dinner or dessert. Butcher about chocolate cake with chocolate frosting. Asshole.

Good luck to Claire.

Hoping things settle for Lindsay.

Had pinky red spotting at midnight. No pain though, do decided to wait to see OB today as my hometown hospital couldn't do anything anyways. Will be incommunicado today as there isn't a dedicated WiFi network in PG, so will just have my blackberry.


----------



## Doodlepants

Hope everything's OK Sherri- will be thinking of you. Let us know how you get on when you can x


----------



## caz_hills

I hope your appointment goes ok Sherri - def best to get checked out. Thinking of you. 

still waiting for my appointment, been here an hour now grrrrr

oh well, back to thinking about natural ways to induce labour - def will be trying pinapple, raspberry leaf tea and all the usual stuff. I don't really mind if I'm overdue - it's out of my hands so baby will come when ready but I will try whatever is recommended!

x


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri81 said:


> Making this quick as we are getting ready to see thecOB in PG over an hour away.
> 
> Yes Ian is alive. No he didn't appreciate dinner or dessert. Butcher about chocolate cake with chocolate frosting. Asshole.
> 
> Good luck to Claire.
> 
> Hoping things settle for Lindsay.
> 
> Had pinky red spotting at midnight. No pain though, do decided to wait to see OB today as my hometown hospital couldn't do anything anyways. Will be incommunicado today as there isn't a dedicated WiFi network in PG, so will just have my blackberry.

I hope everything's fine. You're very generous to let him live. I am tempted to kill my Hubby.


----------



## Hann12

Mel - I've hears really bad things about castor oil so maybe cross that one off your list?


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Mel - I've hears really bad things about castor oil so maybe cross that one off your list?

Ok then, plenty of hot currys and pineapple then!:happydance:


----------



## SugarBeth

melissasbump said:


> Unfortunately i have convinced myself i will go into labour at 38 weeks, 40 weeks not even entered my head... yes i know thats not a good thing!

:haha: This is what I'm planning on doing as well - I want her out at 38 - 39 weeks, hopefully I won't see 40! My reasoning though is because if I want to stay with my natural brithing center delivery, I can't go over for more than 7 days. They won't even give me the normal two weeks. I REALLY don't want to get medically induced, so I figure around 37-38 weeks I'll start trying natural things that can jumpstart labor (mainly foods and such) and see if I can convince my body to work with me. So by next week or so, I'll be starting my attempts! (can't believe I'll be 37 weeks next week! That's crazy!! :wacko:)

DM/Sherri/Clare - good luck with everything, hope everything is going well.


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel apparently receiving a jolly good seeing to has started me off TWICE now. ;)


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> Mel apparently receiving a jolly good seeing to has started me off TWICE now. ;)

And I STILL can't even do that until they tell me if the placenta has moved - another 2 weeks to go. Hopefully at that point because it will have been literally ages since we have then the little men will be a shock to the system and kick start the process for me!!


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Mel apparently receiving a jolly good seeing to has started me off TWICE now. ;)

Il have to try and muster up some energy then! lol. 
Hope all ok with you hun xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Finally out and fed (after not having eaten since 9am!) and to show you all what an "estimation" their weights are apparently Atticus has gone from 5lb 2oz to 6lb 1oz today!!!


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie said:


> Finally out and fed (after not having eaten since 9am!) and to show you all what an "estimation" their weights are apparently Atticus has gone from 5lb 2oz to 6lb 1oz today!!!

In one day??


----------



## Tor81

Wow, have all the beach bumps been taking over the hospitals today? Don't think it's been mentioned but Anna's facebook says she's in with suspected PE too. Hugs to all of you needing them :hugs:

I will catch up properly in a min...

xx


----------



## melissasbump

Ohhhh im a happy bummy, rememember the conversation i had re the baby swing about a week ago? well prior to me deciding with you ladies i wasnt going to buy one, id spotted this one on ebay but forgot and the auction had ended by the time i remembered. Anyway, it didnt sell so i emailed the seller and offered £15 for it, hes just got back to me and accepted the offer so picking it up monday, BARGIN!!!

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220785154709&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Its this one!


----------



## melissasbump

Yeah just noticed Annas post on FB too, hope you are ok Anna x


----------



## caz_hills

Blimey we are all having tough days - maybe it's where we are in the pregnancy? Hope Anna is ok too.

Waited two hours at hospital for my check up - exhausted now by lovely OH is cooking a BBQ tonight for me, he is so sweet. Going to have a chilled night on together as been racing round all week and barely seen each other.

Hope everyone has nice relaxing evenings planned xx


----------



## emzeebob

im allergic to pineapple ive have to find other ideas to get him out, even though my best mate keeps predicting stuff that keeps cuming true swears blind ill go earry hopefully lol


----------



## Blue_bear

I am actually mortified...i know my nipples have been leaking from marks on my bra and pj's but i was just getting in the bath and they actually dripped! Horrific! :wacko:

Also why is it, that when you cut yourself shaving it bleeds so much? Bathroom looks like chainsaw masacre and i only have a teeny tiny nick....:shrug:


----------



## melissasbump

just realised my mistake " happy bummy.. obviously meant bunny! doh!

B Bear, sorry your post made me laugh, i bet you were horrified! I havent experianced any booby leakage.... YET!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Blimey WHAT a day! Just got back from hospital and frankly am astonished that I am not now a mother of two!!!

This morning I was woken up at about 0400 by really bad period pains. my back was killing and I was getting really ferocious cramps. It wasn't contractions, just a constant dull pain. I drifted in and out of sleep for a bit (having some fucking bizarre dreams!) before properly waking at 0430. i pottered around, got up to the loo, fretted and stressed for a bit and DH was asking me what was up. At about 0500 i woke him properly as the continuous pain was turning into contractions and i was timing them. They were about 4 minutes apart and about 30 seconds long each.

So I called my parents and then the L&D ward who told me to come straight to them. Well, I had to wait for mum to turn up so I had a bath to ease the pains which worked a treat. By the time we left for hospital at about 0620 the contractions had slowed down to about every 7-10 minutes. 

They checked me in and stuck me on a trace. Sophie's HB was perfect and I was having lots of little contractions. Nothing major. The doctor came in and checked my which was 1cm dilated, soft and short. Apparently. But she said its not uncommon for a cervix of a woman who has already dilated once before to be slightly open at this stage. She concluded that I was not in labour and that I could go home after lunch (was about 0900 by this point). After she went, M pointed out that the seat of my joggers was soaked so we asked the MW for a pad. She suggested we go for a little walk about so that she could see the effects on the pad. So we went outside for some air and sat on a bench. 

And then I couldn't get up! I had the most intense pain between the bottom of my bump/top of pubic bone and my cervix. it felt like her head was pushing out and I could barely walk. We shuffled back up to L&D (i could only take baby steps and had to stop every few metres as I had shooting pains through my cervix) and by the time we got back to the ward I was in tears i was in so much pain. The MW checked me over again and her and the doctor decided I should be admitted to antenatal to be watched for a bit. Someone came to get me and I couldn't even get off the fucking bed let alone walk so I had to be wheelchaired over. (M being my knight in shining armour pointing out to said person that I clearly wasn't going to be able to walk)

so we sat in a cubicle on antenatal all day. Nothin happened. I was fed well (big food improvement) the staff were lovely (big MW attitude improvement) and I was discharged just after 1700 to go home and rest. Sophie has been making her presence WELL known all day. It's looked like I have had a ferret hidden up my top!

Am still getting a lot of aggressive BH's and a lot of pressure on my cervix but it was decided she is just snuggling her head right down low. Bless her, she thinks she's helping mummy! 

Hope everyone else is ok. Claire, Anna - thinking of you both. It's these 30/06 babies. Nothing but trouble! Mel, you truly ARE a happy bummy :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Blimey WHAT a day! Just got back from hospital and frankly am astonished that I am not now a mother of two!!!
> 
> This morning I was woken up at about 0400 by really bad period pains. my back was killing and I was getting really ferocious cramps. It wasn't contractions, just a constant dull pain. I drifted in and out of sleep for a bit (having some fucking bizarre dreams!) before properly waking at 0430. i pottered around, got up to the loo, fretted and stressed for a bit and DH was asking me what was up. At about 0500 i woke him properly as the continuous pain was turning into contractions and i was timing them. They were about 4 minutes apart and about 30 seconds long each.
> 
> So I called my parents and then the L&D ward who told me to come straight to them. Well, I had to wait for mum to turn up so I had a bath to ease the pains which worked a treat. By the time we left for hospital at about 0620 the contractions had slowed down to about every 7-10 minutes.
> 
> They checked me in and stuck me on a trace. Sophie's HB was perfect and I was having lots of little contractions. Nothing major. The doctor came in and checked my which was 1cm dilated, soft and short. Apparently. But she said its not uncommon for a cervix of a woman who has already dilated once before to be slightly open at this stage. She concluded that I was not in labour and that I could go home after lunch (was about 0900 by this point). After she went, M pointed out that the seat of my joggers was soaked so we asked the MW for a pad. She suggested we go for a little walk about so that she could see the effects on the pad. So we went outside for some air and sat on a bench.
> 
> And then I couldn't get up! I had the most intense pain between the bottom of my bump/top of pubic bone and my cervix. it felt like her head was pushing out and I could barely walk. We shuffled back up to L&D (i could only take baby steps and had to stop every few metres as I had shooting pains through my cervix) and by the time we got back to the ward I was in tears i was in so much pain. The MW checked me over again and her and the doctor decided I should be admitted to antenatal to be watched for a bit. Someone came to get me and I couldn't even get off the fucking bed let alone walk so I had to be wheelchaired over. (M being my knight in shining armour pointing out to said person that I clearly wasn't going to be able to walk)
> 
> so we sat in a cubicle on antenatal all day. Nothin happened. I was fed well (big food improvement) the staff were lovely (big MW attitude improvement) and I was discharged just after 1700 to go home and rest. Sophie has been making her presence WELL known all day. It's looked like I have had a ferret hidden up my top!
> 
> Am still getting a lot of aggressive BH's and a lot of pressure on my cervix but it was decided she is just snuggling her head right down low. Bless her, she thinks she's helping mummy!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. Claire, Anna - thinking of you both. It's these 30/06 babies. Nothing but trouble! Mel, you truly ARE a happy bummy :rofl:

Glad all is ok Linds she like to keep you on your toes doesnt she! Plenty of rest now for you i hope! 

I was relying on you to tell me what a bummy was? i heard there are a few in your neck of the woods! :rofl:


----------



## caz_hills

Hope you manage to rest up tonight Linds-sounds like it's been a crazy day! Rest up hun x


----------



## melissasbump

can i ask a really DUMB QUESTION..... What does a contraction feel like (i mean like an early one!!)


----------



## Blue_bear

melissasbump said:


> can i ask a really DUMB QUESTION..... What does a contraction feel like (i mean like an early one!!)

i dont think thats a dumb question at all! I cant answer it though...All i keep being told is that i will KNOW when it is a real one. Doesnt stop me trying to analyse every BH tho!


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel everyone gets them differently which depends on the person, the position of baby all sorts of stuff. Some people get bad back labour others don't.. like everytime I see someone on TV giving birth they're on their back - I spent the entire 14.5hrs on my hands and knees I had to get on my back to have my cervix checked and nearly hit the roof from the pain!!!

DM I'm so glad you're home and Sophie is still safely tucked in there.

I am SO pissed off at my whole hospital day [see my 18/07 baby is a pain too!!]. Still really struggling for breath. So much so that our grocery getting involved me in an Asda wheelchair with one of those wheelchair trolleys while Chris pushed me round because I was nearly fainting walking the length of myself!!! Apparently the iron takes a couple of days to kick in - so why did they INSIST on keeping me there for 6 hrs to do examinations they'd already done on Tuesday?! 

AT LEAST THE SUN IS SHINING!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

BB I had false contractions on my EDD with Saraya after having a stretch and sweep and when they started up the day after I thought they were more false ones so in that respect I didn't KNOW I was in labour because I thought they were going to stop again lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann12 said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Finally out and fed (after not having eaten since 9am!) and to show you all what an "estimation" their weights are apparently Atticus has gone from 5lb 2oz to 6lb 1oz today!!!
> 
> In one day??Click to expand...

No since Tuesday when they did the scan and weight lol


----------



## DragonMummy

To be honest I spent the morning in denial as I really didn't think that this was "it" but when they started showing up on the trace and the MW started talking about getting me into theatre it did start to sink in a bit!

Mel with H mine started off as mild period pains. The only reason I knew they were contractions is cos my waters had just broken. Well, exploded! Otherwise I wouldn't have known for a bit. x


----------



## Aaisrie

I knew after a couple of hours because I went to the toilet and had a wee feel up there and felt her head!!! LOL I had to have my waters manually broken [ooooo it felt good!] at 9cm! Although I sometimes wonder what it would have been like to have her born in the caul!


----------



## Starry Night

I know it comes a bit late but a big congrats to SK on the birth of Jake!! How exciting!

DM - glad Sofie decided to stay in and cook a bit longer. She's almost full term now. Might as well go the distance. ;)

I'm a little behind on posts but in regards to coming early vs going overdue I have no idea. I often feel this little guy is coming early....probably around the 38 week mark or something. But then, most babies in my family come late. Yet in DH's family they are all early or right on time. My mom already booked time to come visit--about a week after my due date--so we're both hoping there will be a baby for her to see.


----------



## SugarBeth

Glad you are okay, DM!

I feel like I had a night like yours last night, but without any real contractions. Almost every night I have the most severe back pain, accompanied by nasty sharp twitches in my lower belly. I have no idea why...maybe they're BH or just the baby laying on nerves? Either way, I spent a good portion of the night pushing away my DH (who was trying to cuddle for warmth - I made him turn the air conditioner on high and then used his body to block getting directly hit! I only wanted the room chilly, not to actually be hit by the air) and whimpering as I flopped back and forth trying to find a position that didn't hurt as badly. It took quite a few hours. I never seem to get any real sleep until about an hour or so after the sun rises...

I took some pictures in the nursery today of my 36+ week bump. I figure we should show them while we still have them for a little while! So here's one of them:

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/099p.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

yes i think maybe i should do a bump pic.....


----------



## Starry Night

My bump is huge now. Probably because I'm living off a healthy diet of brownies and whatever desserts I bake throughout the week. Sheesh. I look awful. My sister has some recent bump photos of me but she's an artist and copyrights things so I can't really just use them wherever. They look nice though. I have one print hanging on my fridge.

SB - love your bump! I'm so jealous of those who have the discipline to keep the rest of themselves small during pregnancy.

I think aches and pains just come with the territory now. I was complaining to my mom over the phone and she just said, "been there, done that" and completely understood the things I was describing. Even the part where I now sit funny because it feels like I'm sitting on the baby's head but my new position leaves my tailbone aching and all my bones in my hips and legs are in utter agony 24/7. Sometimes it leaves me feeling faint and then my stomach begins to ache. I get BH everyday but those aren't too bad yet.


----------



## MrsWez

You always have the coolest bump pics, SB. You and Hann make me so envious.

Re Contractions: When I went into labor at 20 weeks it felt like period cramps that gradually got very painful and regular before I got an epidural. I don't know if it feels the same when you go into labor at full term. :shrug: 

Hope Anna and Claire are okay. 

Hi, Starry hope you are doing better!! :hugs:

AFM, Jonathan has the hiccups again. I can feel him dropping into my pelvis and boy does it hurt. I've been getting a lot of hip and pelvic pain the last couple days.


----------



## mummySS

Hi everyone, i'm so glad all is well DM. Feeling bad for Claire stuck in hospital... and you too Eve... And Anna.. And BB how's your hubby doing? 

Quick post from me - had a horrible day today starting off with me borrowing my mum's car and then promptly CRASHING it into the car in front of me. I was ok physically but emotionally a bag of nerves - i burst into tears and the poor guys in the car in front did not know where to look! they saw I was heavily preggers and didn't have the heart to exchange numbers, bless them!

Then I finally got to the bank, where i was headed, to exchange all the money for the house purchase (which HAD to get done today otherwise the whole thing goes kaput). I wait ages and then they tell me they can't do the transfer because they can't accept my drivers licence as ID (despite me calling up yestrday to check exactly this!). So i burst into tears again, but this time not so lucky. So I have to drive back to my flat (45 mins in the traffic), pick up my passport, and get it done at the bank there after a lot of waiting and general bank idiots. 

So it's finally done, but i got back to my parents' at 3.30 and have missed out on a whole day's work when I have sooo much to do! By this point I am hyperventilating and thankfully my sister's twins are visiting and they never fail to make me smile. So i'm ok now - but god what a day! Wish i could polish off a bottle of wine to help me relax!


----------



## DragonMummy

36+1


https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/253461_10150606799175023_781605022_18711577_300959_n.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/252862_10150606799735023_781605022_18711591_3630422_n.jpg


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> My bump is huge now. Probably because I'm living off a healthy diet of brownies and whatever desserts I bake throughout the week. Sheesh. I look awful. My sister has some recent bump photos of me but she's an artist and copyrights things so I can't really just use them wherever. They look nice though. I have one print hanging on my fridge.
> 
> SB - love your bump! I'm so jealous of those who have the discipline to keep the rest of themselves small during pregnancy.

I have zero discipline - I wish I did! I was just complaining to DH that he left me all alone with a whole pan of brownies! (he and my BIL were supposed to take a bunch to work and they both forgot - the torture!!) And I admit, every time I walk by them a little more disappears! And I wonder how I managed to gain 34 pounds (and still rising, I gain about one pound a week) :dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG Simmy how have you not had a nervous breakdown? :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

mummySS said:


> Hi everyone, i'm so glad all is well DM. Feeling bad for Claire stuck in hospital... and you too Eve... And Anna.. And BB how's your hubby doing?
> 
> Quick post from me - had a horrible day today starting off with me borrowing my mum's car and then promptly CRASHING it into the car in front of me. I was ok physically but emotionally a bag of nerves - i burst into tears and the poor guys in the car in front did not know where to look! they saw I was heavily preggers and didn't have the heart to exchange numbers, bless them!
> 
> Then I finally got to the bank, where i was headed, to exchange all the money for the house purchase (which HAD to get done today otherwise the whole thing goes kaput). I wait ages and then they tell me they can't do the transfer because they can't accept my drivers licence as ID (despite me calling up yestrday to check exactly this!). So i burst into tears again, but this time not so lucky. So I have to drive back to my flat (45 mins in the traffic), pick up my passport, and get it done at the bank there after a lot of waiting and general bank idiots.
> 
> So it's finally done, but i got back to my parents' at 3.30 and have missed out on a whole day's work when I have sooo much to do! By this point I am hyperventilating and thankfully my sister's twins are visiting and they never fail to make me smile. So i'm ok now - but god what a day! Wish i could polish off a bottle of wine to help me relax!

You poor thing. :hugs: I hope tomorrow is kinder to you. 

Great bump, DM!! :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

my little hippoo :cloud9:

("hippoo" is how Harry used to pronounce hippo and cos it's cute, it stuck)


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, glad you're back from the hospital and Sophie decided to stay put. Great bump pic! :)

SB, beautiful bump! :) I can't resist sweets either. 

:hugs: to Clare and Anna! Hope you're okay!

Mummy, I can't believe the day you had. I'm glad you're okay. I know what you mean about wanting wine. Lately, I would kill for a glass of wine to get rid of some of the stress. Today I was nearly in tears when I found out our dental plan doesn't cover crowns at all. I was thinking we'd have to pay a percentage of it, but not 100%. I need to get two done at some point and it's going to be $2,000. I miss my old dental coverage. My husband's stinks! The worst that can happen is that my fillings might crack, which isn't ideal but it's not the end of the world, but yet I'm so emotional right now about it.


----------



## Aaisrie

Simmy poor you, that is the most awful day - both Anna and I are home [I saw on her FB]!!

DM & SB your bumps are gorgeous!!!

BV that's awful about your dental care. Over here we get free dental care while we're pregnant and until baby is 1yr old.


----------



## Annamumof2

Thanks eve for letting all know

I'm getting strong twinges I've not been timing them but I would say 5mins apart but I'm gonna go to bed see if that gets rid, sorry I havent posted up better but I'm on my phone and hand cramps up as well as strong twinges...

Night all xxx


----------



## curlew

Sherri - hope your appt goes okay.

Mel - congrats on your swing purchase - sounds like a good buy.

BB - love the 'drippy' boobs. Mine haven't started leaking yet although |DH was a bit concerned they might on Tuesday night when we were DTD lol.

Anna - hope you are okay and it's not PE. Glad your home and hope the contractions stop.

Dm - glad you are home and sophie is staying put for the moment. make sure you rest well this weekend. Lovely bump picture.

Eve - poor you having to spend the whole day at hospital for your jag.

SB - lovely bump picture. Naughty DH and BIL not taking the brownies to work and making you stare temptation in the face all day.

Starry - mmm love the idea of a brownie diet - sounds great to me!

Wez - hope you get a better night's sleep tonight and Jonathon's hiccups stop to allow you to sleep.

Mummyss - you poor thing what a horrid day. At least the banking is done now.

BV - that's awful about your dentistry. It's alot to pay out for when you have day to day expenses and you also are preparing for the baby coming.


----------



## Aaisrie

Curlew the worst thing was I was there for like 2hrs before they gave it to me because it was so busy and then after I got it the MW wouldn't let me leave [even though I haven't been able to breath since Tuesday apparently it becomes urgent today?!] and kept me there for another 4 hrs AFTER the jag to repeat tests they'd done on Tuesday and ended up with basically the same results.... *rolls eyes*


----------



## Hann12

Hi all, had some friends round to dinner and they've just gone, I'm exhausted!

Good to hear from everyone though! 

Linds - good to have you back - I voted for the 12th and love the bump pic! 

Simmy - I'd have a breakdown if I was you! It was bad enough moving when I was 14 weeks! Hope you are okay and one glass of wine won't do any harm.

SB - love the bump shot! Your bump is very similar to mine, maybe I am having a girl?! 

Anna - hope the sleep helps

BB - leaking sounds not nice, I haven't had that yet! 

I've forgotten everything else sorry! Must go to bed - but will catch up again tomorrow

Oh and just seen it's past 12 so happy 34 weeks to me! :)


----------



## mummySS

Great bumpage SB and DM! Love seeing the bumps... 

i haven't done one in a while, here's my nekkid bump:

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2053/5794537425_e8ce1f4efe.jpg


----------



## Tor81

Great bump pics SB, DM & MummySS! All great sizes, nothing too crazy big. :)

And thank goodness DM, Anna & Eve are all home with babies still in tummies, have we had an update from Clare?

I've still got a proper update to write but it will have to wait a bit longer.

We've got a DIY & box packing day tomorrow, aiming to transfer our bedroom into the spare room by the end of the day and spend tomorrow night in there, quite ambitious, especially as we're meeting friends for lunch.

Can anyone advise how important it will be to have a dark room for baby, I've got new curtains but they're not blackout...

xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Bb, I forgot to mention that I've been leaking too...for about a month now. It's not a lot, but it's enough to make it embarrasing if I forget to put a pad or tissue in my bra. Not fun, but I'm glad the ducts work. 

Hann, happy 34wks :) 

Mummy, great bump pic! 

Tor, good luck with packing. You do have an ambitious day planned. About the curtains, I hear that it is nice if you can make the room dark. Could you put blinds behind the curtains? 

We have a lot going on this weekend too, but fortunately no packing. We have the all day childbirth workshop tomorrow and we're still working on the yard and the pool. I thought we would have it ready to swim by now, but getting the right balance of chemicals is a bit tricky. It's nearly there, but I don't want to try it out until I'm absolutely sure that everything is perfect.

Here is my bump pic at 35wks. I feel like I'm carrying a watermelon.
 



Attached Files:







35wks.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SugarBeth

Grr - I just went to scold my dog and she tried to run away from me so I bent down and grabbed her on the stairs and she pulled hard trying to get away, which pulled at my stomach. Now having lots of really sharp pains all over my lower belly and tight BH. Don't think there's anything I can do to calm it down, but owwww. Hoping it stops soon. Dunno why I was so stupid as to grab her, definitely wasn't worth the ten second yelling I was going to do.


----------



## caz_hills

Morning ladies!

Beth  hope your tummy feels better soon, my sister had the same with her dog and he pulled and pulled. She never managed to get him to walk with the buggy once the baby was born either as he pulled so much  silly thing! Hope youre ok.

BB  Ive not had any leaking as yet. I keep waiting for it to happen and so does my hubbie but nothing has come through makes me wonder if Ill have problems when the baby comes with milk coming through but Ive not felt a thing really from that department! 

Tor  not sure about how dark the room should be. We have nearly black out blinds anyway but not 100% but Ive not heard whether you should have them or not. I guess it would help as they wouldnt be woken up by the light but perhaps it would also stop them sleeping in the day? Im not sure. Im a first time mum!!!

Hann  happy 34 weeks!!!!!!

Loving everyones bump pics  need to get some taken and uploaded of my bump although I feel massive so would be slightly embarrassed about putting them on here. :blush:

Not sure what plans are for today  we were planning to look at some dining room furniture this pm so hopefully will do that and just relax at home. Hope everyone caught up on some zzzzzzzs last night and feels refreshed!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Caz, with my son I had nothing til he was born and it came in fine. worry Ye not!

Gorgeous bump pics! Simmy I want to blow raspberries on yours....

Sb sounds like you've prob yanked a ligament. I've done it a couple of times when over stretching and it hurts like hell!


----------



## Clareabell

Morning, update here is that I'm exhausted! Literally 3 hours sleep over the past few days. They started me on beta blockers on Thursday they didn't seem to have done anything but last night and this morning my bp has begun to stabalise. Baby has been monitored constantly and the PE is not effecting her at all only me! 

Because she is doing so well I think I will be allowed to go home. I have spoken to the dr and have expressed how being in hosp with lack of sleep will only make me worse and how physically I feel well it's just BP that's the problem. She has said if my PET bloods come back lower she will let me go home but that I will have to come to the hospital three times a week and see my community midwife once a week for the remainder of the pregnancy. At each appointment I have to have bloods, BP and Ctg done and if there are any abnormalities in any of them it's game over and I'm admitted and will be induced or c sec depending on how the PE presents.

So here hoping for clear PET bloods then I can leave and enjoy my weekend. Have been Reading but still on phone will catch up properly when I get home. 

Dm glad Sophie is safely still inside. 

:hugs: to all that need them and had bad days!! 

Great bump pics everyone!! :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Lovely bump pics everyone! I'll do one later if I'm brave enough!

Fingers crossed your bloods come back OK Claire! 
x


----------



## Blue_bear

Fingers crossed for you Claire xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooooh good luck, Claire x


----------



## Aaisrie

Tor81 said:


> Can anyone advise how important it will be to have a dark room for baby, I've got new curtains but they're not blackout...
> 
> xx

We just had regular curtains - you have to remember for day naps it's good that they know it's a day nap rather than night as they then learn day and night routine too.

Gorgeous bumps BV & Simmy!

Clare I hope you get home soon and glad baby is okay!!

AFM I'm sitting here eating Asda's own honey loops after reading about the Nestle boycott and have decided they're not bad but quite cardboardy! Listening to and watching the cows be put out - they're mooing like crazy


----------



## caz_hills

Take care Claire - hope you get home soon and feel better. A good nights sleep will certainly help things! :hugs: xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I had blackout curtains and blinds. Gave up with them in the end, not bothering this time!


----------



## Aaisrie

It's the bull being noisy actually!! Here is outside my front door about 10 seconds ago:

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/738b5fc3.jpg


----------



## palmergal

god, i feel absolutly awful today.


----------



## DragonMummy

oh no, whats up, PG?


my tummy is soooo heavy today. So much pressure on my cervix....


----------



## palmergal

sorry for the tmi. but i am on iron tablets and clexane and this morning i keep falling asleep and throwing up aswell dunno whether should mention at scan on tuesday as this has been going on for a few weeks now.


----------



## caz_hills

palmergal said:


> god, i feel absolutly awful today.


Oh no, what's up? Hope you're ok. x :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

PG there is no such thing as TMI on this page.....

Sounds like you need to go and see your GP hun :(


----------



## palmergal

i will next week cos atm no doctors are open except hospital one and hubby is in bed from working night shift plus have the kiddies. Got the most god awful cough tho it sounds nasty.


----------



## mummySS

Sorry to hear that PG, get some rest and if it gets worse go and see your midwife at the hospital...

Claire - my fingers are crossed for your bloods to be ok! It would be so lovely to go back home. And it's such a relief that baby is doing ok!

DM - sounds ouchy. She really wants out doesn't she! Not just yet little soph!

Eve - am very amused by cows/bulls outside your front door. We just have fat chavs and police cars outside ours, lol. 

Thanks for the bump comments, I know what you mean about blowing raspberries DM, it's so round and shiny ;-) And BV I love your little summery dress, gorgeous. Your comment reminded me of that line in dirty dancing about carrying a watermelon :)


----------



## Aaisrie

PG hope you feel better soon!

DM keep your legs crossed!

Simmy LOL at fat chavs.. we just have cows and racehorses, it's kinda creepy when they put their head over our back fence because they can nearly reach our living room window!


----------



## Hann12

I love all the bump pic's and decided to add my 34 week one:

Getting big now.....

Claire - I have my fingers crossed that you get out. You never get as much rest when you're at hospital because all hospitals are like circus's - mainly full of freaks!! (well mine was!).

Eve - loving the bull! Thats a lovely view to have. Mine is a little different.....

PG - definitely get checked out, hope you are okay.

Linds - tell Soph she can't come out yet as I've betted on 12th june and I want to win!!

Simmy - hope your day today is better :)

Caz - I want to see a photo of your bump!

AFM - I had a weird nights sleep, strange dreams etc and back very sore. Just been to the chiropractor and I had managed to move my hip out of joint so no wonder I was in a bit of pain! 
Have a 30th birthday thing tonight for my friend so working my way to that. 
Hope everyone enjoys the sunshine!!! :)


----------



## samzi

I officially hate night times. I get so uncomfy and last night i was almost in tears


----------



## Hann12

samzi said:


> I officially hate night times. I get so uncomfy and last night i was almost in tears

Totally with you. I used to love a good sleep but now I dread going to bed, they seem to last for so much longer and I get so frustrated!


----------



## samzi

It takes me forever to get to sleep and when i do im still waking every 2/3 hours. v annoying. esp when issy has started sleeping through again now (some nights anyway) Its not just the sleeping thing though, its during the evening, i dunno what AJ is doing in there but my god its so uncomfy


----------



## Hann12

I know, I'm the same. I think its meant to be uncomfy now but my back is hurting so much it can keep me up for hours or wake me up. Annoying but guess its all preparation for no sleep when the baby comes!


----------



## caz_hills

Samzi - is AJ your baby name?! Spooky, we love that name too!!!


----------



## MrsWez

Claire, I hope your BP continues to be stable.

Great bump, Hann! Happy 34 weeks!

Sorry your not feeling well, Palmergirl. 

Nice bull, eve. He looks so peaceful

Samzi, I feel your pain. I've found that sleeping slightly sitting up helps a lot. 

Tor, we thought about blackout curtains but we have wooden blinds and think that will suffice. We want him to be able to sleep with some light and a little bit of noise. 

Great bump, simmy and BV!!

Take it easy, SB!! I have a squirt bottle I use to spray at the cats and yell at them at the same time. Most effective. 

I bet you look great, Caz!! 

I hope everyone has a great Saturday. 

AFM, I slept well last night for the first time in weeks. It was sublime! My kitty was asleep at my side, DH was snuggled up next to me and our other kitty was sleeping on my ankles. :cloud9: The only issue was that they were all still asleep when I left for work. :(


----------



## mummySS

Sorry you have to work today Wez! but yay for a good night's sleep - it makes such a difference doesn't it! I have such a hilarious image of you squirting your cats :haha:

Samzi/Hann, i'm the same with sleeping these days, i wake up every couple of hours and it's so hard to get comfortable. I always wake up with either my hip aching, my circulation cut off, or some other annoying ailment. Last night I slept from about 1am until 11am this morning, but very very interrupted. I guess the trick is to just stay in bed longer, or have naps where possible. :shrug:

Hann - great bump - it is so neat! 

Afm, i am already feeling better today after yesterday's nightmare. I am generally chilling and my mum's making a nice lunch, and i'm going to do some work this afternoon and tomorrow. It totally sucks to work at the weekend, but I figure the more I get done now, the less stressed i'll be next week. 

Have a good day everyone and enjoy the sunshine (if it lasts... starting to cloud over here a bit). xx


----------



## MrsWez

It is pretty funny to DH too, Simmy. He gives the cats voices as I yell at them. I get really annoyed but I know they don't know any better.


----------



## Blue_bear

I am off to my friends wedding today, looking forward to seeing them on their big day. Not so much looking forward to trying to make myself look presentable! 

Will catch you all later xx


----------



## samzi

I call her AJ cos its easier than saying her full name, that and on FB only a few certain people know what her full name is going to be :)


----------



## Hann12

Samzi - can I ask what her name is going to be?


----------



## samzi

Alice Jessica (surname) :)


----------



## Hann12

That's a lovely name!


----------



## Clareabell

Samzi my daughters middle name will be Jessica too, after my late grandmother who passed in March. She is already referred to as NJ :) 

Am getting to go home, have to come back for more monitoring on Monday but as out patient. Just waiting for all my meds! Can't wait to get home!


----------



## Hann12

Yippee Clare - that is fantastic news!


----------



## mummySS

Yay Claire!

i love Niamh Jessica, and Alice Jessica. So pretty.


----------



## Hann12

Simmy - did you decide on your final names?


----------



## mummySS

I think we're going with Leo or Isla. No middle names (baby will have my surname as a middle name). But I definitely want to SEE the baby first before I decide for sure!

How about you Hann, did you definitely go with Rory or Annabelle? (have i remembered correctly? sorry if not!) Or have you got other options?


----------



## DragonMummy

Loving the names. Samz, Alice was one of my first choices. Love it. And I love Niamh and Isla but DH looked at me like I was mentally ill when I suggested either. I tried telling him that they're not crazy unusual names but he wasn't having any of it.

My car seat arrived today. I could not love it more!!


----------



## Hann12

Simmy I'm with you I want to see the baby before the final decision but I think the finalist names are: annabelle Millie and Rory Edward but I have a few in reserves. 
I love your names! I really like Isla but a good friend told me she wants to name her baby that - she's only 23 and no where near to having a baby or even marriage but I'd still feel bad if I used it! 
I also love Niamh but my work friend called her baby that - though spelt it Neve. 
Love Leo too. 

Linds - glad the carseat is perfect! 

Off to my friends birthday thing soon, going to drive (IRS in islington) and really don't want to get a train in this weather. Back is bad too so doubt we'll be there too long. I am making the effort though which is the main thing!


----------



## Hann12

Just discovered I can still paint my toe nails too! Result and quite unexpected!


----------



## mummySS

I find it's easier to really LOVE girl names. I guess it's because they are pretty, whereas boy names are more... erm i dont know, practical? does anyone get me here? otherwise i will just shut up :haha:

Linds, glad you love your pink-tastic car seat. It is pretty cool!

Ok.... Question of the day: What's everyone doing for their lady gardens in prep for birth? Frankly I cannot see mine any more so have just been pretending it's not there. But I am still too embarrassed to leave it like that for the birth! (i know you are going to tell me that when i'm in labour it will be the last thing on my mind, but you know, a girl has her pride and all). 

I dont want to shave as i get horribly itchy when it grows back and that will be bad on top of that whole area already going through the wars... Any thoughts??


----------



## mummySS

mummySS said:


> Ok.... Question of the day: What's everyone doing for their lady gardens in prep for birth? Frankly I cannot see mine any more so have just been pretending it's not there. But I am still too embarrassed to leave it like that for the birth! (i know you are going to tell me that when i'm in labour it will be the last thing on my mind, but you know, a girl has her pride and all).
> 
> I dont want to shave as i get horribly itchy when it grows back and that will be bad on top of that whole area already going through the wars... Any thoughts??

PS *Doods*, particularly searching your opinion as our resident beauty expert and existing mum!


----------



## Aaisrie

I got Chris to trim mine last week!! LOL


----------



## Hann12

I was in a quandry about the lady garden too. I would normally wax but I literally felt like my skin had been burnt last time so that's not a good idea! 
At the moment I have been maintaining it by epilating the top section (yes it hurts) and periodically shaving the edges or creaming the edges but the cream isn't very effective for me and I hate stubble from shaving. 
I also will not be able to see the top to epilate it soon. I'm hoping to keep the epilating though until the birth by doing it once a week then will probably shave. As soon as I'm able to after the birth I'll be back to waxing.


----------



## MrsWez

I do and have shaved mine for a while. In my opinion a must when you live at the beach and am in a bathing suit half the year. 

Love everyone's baby names! We've had a son's name picked since TTC.


----------



## mummySS

Similar Hann, i normally wax but have found it too painful lately. You definitely sound like you're more organised than me! I dunno, maybe i'll just cry through the pain and get it waxed, then i wont have to think about it. Also, i've heard if you have a section, they shave the top part, which i would hate - much rather sort it myself!

Lol Wez, we dont have that problem here :)


----------



## Starry Night

I don't give a flying patootie about my lady garden at this point. Just give the baby a machete and be done with it! :haha: Is it safe to use a hair removal cream at this point? That's the only way I've ever been comfortable to get rid of hair down there. Lately, I've just been trimming it so it's not too jungle-like. Not sure if I can reach now...

I also don't sleep well at night. I'm back to sleeping on the couch so I can have the TV on the background to distract me from the pains, pinched bladder and hot fumes of heart burn. I spent the bulk of my pregnancy on the couch....DH said that once the baby is born I have to sleep in bed with him. LOL

Love the names, everyone. :thumbup: We had our name picked out since we began TTC after our loss. (we had a slightly different name for the first pregnancy...that name became the middle name for this one)


----------



## caz_hills

Love the names, Jessica is so pretty! 

Hann &#8211; have a great time tonight. I drove to my friends 30th a few weeks ago &#8211; at about 8 pm I really didn&#8217;t feel like going as I was tired and felt frumpy but really enjoyed it when I got there. I&#8217;ve not been going to bars really since I got pregnant and it&#8217;s nice to be out for the evening!

Finally, waxing all through pregnancy &#8211; I&#8217;ve not found it anymore painful which is good and it seems like one of the only options!

Hubbie is just doing a BBQ so off out to &#8216;help&#8217; him (or just watch!) &#8211; we&#8217;re then off out for a drink in our local pub in the village tonight, I have lots of energy today so fancy going out a bit for a change!

x


----------



## emzeebob

really random strange question

cud it just be a coincidence but my mate brought his couple of month ol baby round for the afternoon and every time he cryed by boobies stung like mad and were throbbing, does it only happen wen its ur baby and its just me having a painful day or was it to do with his baby do you think?


----------



## SugarBeth

MrsWez said:


> Take it easy, SB!! I have a squirt bottle I use to spray at the cats and yell at them at the same time. Most effective.

 That's what her trainer told me to do, but I've been so reluctant because whenever she gets squirted at her classes, she looks like she's been mortally wounded. She absolutely hates water, and getting squirt is like her worst nightmare. But she's been so naughty lately - after last night I decided I'm going to pick one up and squirt her instead of trying to chase after her, grab her collar and make her stand there for a yelling. 

I definitely pulled something, it feels like a muscle that's connected to my back and side. It hasn't stopped hurting at all since last night, but at least the BH and sharp belly pains subsided after about two hours. Can't tell you how many times my dog trainer told me to not bend down and pull the dog (Sophie is well over 70 lbs now and her breed is a pulling dog, so no brainer there) because i'll hurt myself, but it seems like I can't remember anything anymore! :wacko:



mummySS said:


> Ok.... Question of the day: What's everyone doing for their lady gardens in prep for birth? Frankly I cannot see mine any more so have just been pretending it's not there. But I am still too embarrassed to leave it like that for the birth! (i know you are going to tell me that when i'm in labour it will be the last thing on my mind, but you know, a girl has her pride and all).
> 
> I dont want to shave as i get horribly itchy when it grows back and that will be bad on top of that whole area already going through the wars... Any thoughts??

 I can't see ANYTHING down there. I bought new scissors to attempt just cutting things down, but I'm terrified of them because it's strictly just by feel.. My DH said that he'd help out, but I think that scares me just as much, especially because he isn't too confident in his ability either. I don't want to be butchered! Even the spots I normally shave I can't anymore, I'm scared of going too far up and accidently shaving belly. I can't tell where the line is anymore! I did do my best blindly when I had to get my GBS shot last week, and then decided not to look in the mirror afterwards because I didn't want to know what my midwife had to see!:haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

Emz thats just nature kicking in! I've has that a couple of times when Harry has been really crying.

As for the lady garden, mine was minimally maintained until about 2 months ago but I have short arms and a large bump. Physics is against me so I will be taking The Supremes to my birth. And I don't care!!!


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> As for the lady garden, mine was minimally maintained until about 2 months ago but I have short arms and a large bump. Physics is against me so I will be taking The Supremes to my birth. And I don't care!!!

:rofl: you crack me up.


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> Emz thats just nature kicking in! I've has that a couple of times when Harry has been really crying.
> 
> As for the lady garden, mine was minimally maintained until about 2 months ago but I have short arms and a large bump. Physics is against me so I will be taking The Supremes to my birth. And I don't care!!!

:happydance::haha::thumbup:

That tickled my funny bone this evening!!


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone.
Back from the 30th party, lasted 2 hours (well just shy of) until my back caved in and we decided to leave.
I had noticed that one of my friends (got married 4 weeks after me) hasn't been drinking the past couple of times I've seen her (probably over the past 2.5 weeks) and so I assumed she was in tri 1 as I knew she was trying however her husband told mine that they miscarried a couple of weeks ago, so she must have been pregnant when I first saw her and now is just not drinking so that they stand a better chance for the next one. I feel really sad for her, especially worse as I spent the whole time thinking she was pregnant. :(
Feeling very lucky again to be in this situation.


----------



## mummySS

SugarBeth said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Ok.... Question of the day: What's everyone doing for their lady gardens in prep for birth? Frankly I cannot see mine any more so have just been pretending it's not there. But I am still too embarrassed to leave it like that for the birth! (i know you are going to tell me that when i'm in labour it will be the last thing on my mind, but you know, a girl has her pride and all).
> 
> I dont want to shave as i get horribly itchy when it grows back and that will be bad on top of that whole area already going through the wars... Any thoughts??
> 
> I can't see ANYTHING down there. I bought new scissors to attempt just cutting things down, but I'm terrified of them because it's strictly just by feel.. My DH said that he'd help out, but I think that scares me just as much, especially because he isn't too confident in his ability either. I don't want to be butchered! Even the spots I normally shave I can't anymore, I'm scared of going too far up and accidently shaving belly. I can't tell where the line is anymore! I did do my best blindly when I had to get my GBS shot last week, and then decided not to look in the mirror afterwards because I didn't want to know what my midwife had to see!:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Btw, i managed with scissors and a mirror a few weeks ago. It felt a bit dangerous and i definitely aimed the wrong way a couple of times, but overall think i did a fairly decent job. Not that I can see it anyway so it doesn;t really matter! And i really dont want to trust Paul with it, i just have my pride on that one thing. (quite happy for him to continue to clean up my sick though :haha:)

Glad your BHs have eased up SB... 

Oh and the reason i didn't want to let the bush overgrow is that during our NCT class, we watched a video of a birth where the lady was mega hairy, and i was a bit grossed out by the amount of blood getting stuck in her pubes(sorry - way TMI). It seems it's just less gross all round if it's a bit tidier... :blush:


----------



## Aaisrie

Simmy you won't care!!! LOL


----------



## Tor81

Love your bump Hann, I thought you would be bigger for some reason... And glad you enjoyed the party, v sad about your friend miscarrying but at least you were told & didn't put your foot in it. I know what you mean about it making you feel very lucky, I'm so grateful for the opportunity to be a mum, and also for the relatively smooth pregnancy.

As for the lady garden maintenance, I had a wax before the holiday so about 2 weeks ago, and with 5 weeks before D Day I guess I'll try and fit another wax in just before of I'm feeling up to it. It's not something that's really important to me though, I'm sure the MWs have seen it all before, although I hadn't thought about the blood clotting thing, eugh!

Loving everyone's choice of names, I really need to start creating a shortlist otherwise it'll be "Baby" for a few days!!

Caz, hope you enjoyed the BBQ & pub tonight.

So pleased Clare is going home, another close escape. :)

Thanks for advice re blackout curtains, think I'll wait until we move our bed into there and assess how much light actually comes through.

xx


----------



## Sherri81

I'll make this quick. I did read posts, but I can't remember anything.

Love the bump pics though. They all look really good.

I did see the OB in PG, Dr Groots, yesterday. He was very far behind, and so, once again, my appt was about 5 mins long. I mentioned the spotting and discharge, and all he said was he wasn't worried. He never looked at anything or checked the stitch by ultrasound, which I asked him to do. He just said to stay on bedrest, and unless I start bleeding badly, or contracting badly, to not worry. That was it. Quick ultrasound. Said baby is about average size which means about 5.5 pounds. That was it.

But I'd been having lots of pinching and pressure down by my cervix, which he also wasn't concerned about, and I don't know.... I just didn't feel good. So we got home, I lay down on the couch, went to the bathroom, and a bit of my plug came out. Still getting lots of pressure etc... Whatever, the OB said not to worry. Fell asleep on the couch and woke up at midnight to go pee. Went in and saw lots pf pink discharge all over my underwear. Decided I needed to see an OB who knows me and the situation better than this PG OB, so I called the Williams Lake Hospital. They told me to come in.

Got there at 2:30am, and they hooked me up to the monitor, and lo and behold, the pressure I was feeling, was contractions. Baby was doing good though. Urine showed lots of blood. The Dr said he would see me in the AM and that I was a 'keep and sleep.' Basically, they couldn't let me go cuz of the contractions, being 33+5, and my history.

Didn't sleep at all throughout the early morning. Dr Gill came to see me at 8:45am. He decided against the ultrasound as he isn't good at doing them, but he said its about time I do an interal exam... So I did it. He did every swab imaginable since he knew this was a one shot deal. He also felt my cervix.

His verdict, there is no sign of infection yet. The cervix is long and closed but soft, which he isn't worried about. He felt the stitch and he said it doesn't appear to be pulled in the least. So he is unsure where the blood is coming from, and we will see what the swabs say when they come back. He said more than likely its just from me being up and doing too much. He said the contractions appear more like BH, so he isn't worried about that either.

So he said I could go home, as long as I agreed to stay on the couch! He did the Fetal Fibronectin as well, and when I called, the results were negative, meaning my body isn't preparing for delivery for at least 10 more days! Surprising results as we all thought they would be positive because of the blood.

So he is declaring this false labour, and a wake up call. No more shopping, cleaning, making dinner etc.

So, sorry for the one sided post, but I'm very tired and just really can't think straight.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hope everyone's enjoying the weekend! The all day childbirth workshop was good, but tiring. I got to review information I already knew and the birth center tour made me happy. The rooms are nice and private. They even have one room with a view of the lake. The staff seemed very supportive, so I'm excited. They gave us many ideas on natural pain relief like massage and breathing techniques. They even showed us a foot rub they said might induce labor due to the pressure point. It was right at the heel, so in a week or two I'm going to ask my husband to do it. At the very least it should be enjoyable. They also discussed relaxation techniques and said to avoid being tense as that can stall labor. I will really have to practice at relaxing, but at least I've got a little time to get my body retrained a little. 

As about the lady garden discussion, I'm probably going to ask my husband to trim a bit down there. I can't see a thing and I don't want to risk it with a mirror. I'm sure the day of delivery we'll have other things on our minds, but it would be nice to know the area is maintained a bit.


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Everyone!! sorry for the one sided post....been super busy with work but have been trying to keep up... Had my 35 week growth scan this morning. Baby is nice and big...measuring 36-37 weeks, estimated 3kg....my vagina is not thrilled about this. My fluid levels are a bit low....8.30cm....but she said that should be okay...still within normal range. I have gained 30 pounds....my ass is not so happy about this one... She said next time in two weeks she's going to check the length of my cervix since my DH is going to the US for a few days....don't want him to miss the big event... And we are still team yellow!! Okay...back to work for me!!!


----------



## caz_hills

Morning everyone,

Sherri -please take it easy, sounds like you need 100% rest and looking after, I hope you manage to. It's been a crazy few days for you and probably exhausting! Sending you lots of hugs.

Jenni - glad your appointment went well. Hope your appointment in 2 weeks is promising so that the timing works out perfectly for you!

Off to ANOTHER BBQ today - it's that time of year isn't it?! But having some nice time with my hubbie first which is good.

x


----------



## Hann12

Caz - enjoy the BBQ! We have been invited to one but it's with a friends parents and across London so don't think we'll be going. It's also chiller today isn't it? Where has the sun gone! 

Tor - where's the holiday snaps? :) 

Sherri - sounds scary but good that baby is staying put, means you should get to 35 weeks at minimum which is good! Get list of rest :) 

BV - sounds like you have a nice hospital, the view of the lake is somewhat different to the view I'll have (car park or block of flats!) hope the classes were useful though and you met some nice people

Jenni - when does your husband go away? I'd be a bit nervous! Glad you are team yellow still and that the scan went well! 

Question of the day: what Moses basket did you go for? I was going to use the top of the bugaboo but now my back is bad getting it up and down the stairs might not be advisable so got to get a Moses basket. Mamas and papas have one for 49 pounds which is 50% off - Elfie and mop - has any one got it or any better suggestions??

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-elfie-and-mop-moses-basket/770021800/type-i/

Also saw this on john lewis:

https://www.johnlewis.com/231088568/Product.aspx

And this one on kiddicare:
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...ayA_166+1213_10751_-1_14697_79364_10001_14697

Thanks girls and hope you have a nice day!


----------



## fifi-folle

Glad all the escape artists are staying put for just now!
Sorry for all those who are feeling lousy, not long to go though!
As for bikini line maintenance, despite DHs offers to do it for me, I have stuck to using my wilkinson sword quattro bikini thingy, just give it all a trim without seeing what I am doing, it keeps it under some control.


----------



## melissasbump

Morning everyone!

Trying to remember the bulk of whats gone on here but my head is a bit fuzzy (like a hangover but not been drinking obviously!)

Claire, so glad you got to go home and your BP is back under control, hoping it stays that way for you, you have dont great so far :hugs:

Sherri, strange about your bleeding not appearing to come from anywhere, but obviously a good thing, please take it easy, take the doctors advice and stay on bed rest, you are so far down the line now and it wont be long at all. :hugs:

Jenni, glad your scan went well, think the majority of us are gonna have big chubby babies!:happydance:

BV, Glad you enjoyed the childbirth workshop, its good to go over things as well as learning new stuff.

Tor, i had blackout linings put in my curtains, but they are cream and really thin, i dont think its as much of an issue when they are babies, more when they get to toddler age they think its time to get up with the light!

Hann, i dont think theres a lot to choose between moses baskets, i bought one from mothercare ages ago, if i were you id go for the mamas and papas as its a great discount and would assume its good quality. Does that come with the stand or is that seperate?

As for the ladygarden discussions (arent we polite?! lol) OH has tidied me up previously but lately ive just took to blindly hacking away and hoping for the best! lol, like Eve said, i think il be past caring and im sure the MW will have seen much worse anyhow. 
We had a lovely but tiring day yesterday, we went over to my parents in Norfolk, then drove to the coast where we had a lovely afteroon tea which we had previously booked (via Groupon, if you arent registered i thoroughly recamend it) then we drove to another place called "Wells next the sea" and we had a bit of a wander and then ended up sharing some fabulous fish and chips, yes we ate a lot yesterday! Well we got home about 730pm and headed straight over to our neighbours opposite who have moved in fairly recently and were having drinks for the neighbours to all meet and get to know each other as its a new estate and none of us lived here that long. we stayed for a couple of hours and it was really nice getting to know people, a lady had a 7 1/2 month little gir called Sofia as well as a 3 year old called Emily and she already offered me some brand new mothercare cotsheets and a blanket so that was really nice. It was nice for OH too to meet some people as im more local to the area i have more friends here but he has moved from further, i think hes met some potential golf buddies which will be nice for him.
So was a long tiring but enjoyable day. We are spending most of today doing household cleaning, food shopping and i PROMISE later will post some pics of my nursery and huge bumpage! 

BTW Yesterday i had some quite painful cramping down below like severe period pain, it wasnt coming and going, was a constant dull ache for about 1 1/2 hours, was thinking it was probably head engaging further and the fact id spent a lot of time sitting in the car x:wacko:


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Mel - I'll go for the mamas and papas one then and get it delivered to my parents - am not having the hassle of delivery again this week!!
It sounds like a nice but busy day and I'm sure you are probably right about the pains being baby and car. I can't sit in a car for long these days without being in a lot of pain, and the pain probably presents itself differently in different people. Watch it though in case it does get worse.
And yes - I am dying to see your nursery photos and bump!! Get them posted please :)


----------



## samzi

Never again am i going to the cinema at 8 1/2 months pregnant. Went to see the new POTC film last night and i just couldnt get comfy at all. Keep having to re arrange myself and then after 5 mins id have to do the same again! I got a few tightenings at one point and thought to myself 'oh god, please not in here' :lol:


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri, I'm glad you got some good news!! Make sure to take it easy. 

Caz, enjoy the BBQ

Getting close, Jenni! great news on the big baby. 

Mel, can't wait to see your nursery, that was awesome to get some crib sheets and a blanket! 

AFM, DH is being really really nice. Maybe cause he's been ass the last few days and I told him he was and stressed Mother makes a stressed Baby.


----------



## MrsWez

samzi said:


> Never again am i going to the cinema at 8 1/2 months pregnant. Went to see the new POTC film last night and i just couldnt get comfy at all. Keep having to re arrange myself and then after 5 mins id have to do the same again! I got a few tightenings at one point and thought to myself 'oh god, please not in here' :lol:

How was it?! I'm dying to see it!


----------



## samzi

It was quite good, OH was more impressed than i was though


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann I have the m&p gingerbread basket and the quality is fantastic. X


----------



## curlew

hi all

glad those that have been in hospital are all well and home again. Gosh we have got a lot of babies who want to be born early!!! Have read all the posts but unfortunately can recall very little - sorry.

Had a busy day yesterday. Went over to my great aunts with my parents, DH and DS as she had a tree that had fallen down in the storm and was wanting it cut into logs for the winter. We spent a couple of hours there with DH and Dad logging and the rest of us stacking them for her. DH and I also took a load of cardboard boxes she had away to the recycling plant so that made some room in her garage for the logs.

Afterwards DH,DS and I went to DH's brothers for a family bbq which was lovely. We got home about 8pm and I went straight to bed as I was shattered. 

Still feel really tired today as I didn't sleep well last night. Like the rest of you sleep is becoming difficult with a big bump, pains in legs etc and also my carpel tunnel. Having a lazy day today just done some ironing and now going for a snooze whilst Dh takes DS to his swimming lessons.

Hope everyone else is okay and keeping well.


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri, glad you and the baby are okay. Just a little more bed rest and then you'll have your body back :) 

Jenni, glad your appointment went well. I hope you're not going into labor when your husband is away. Mine is leaving on a business trip the day I turn 9 months. Fortunately, he's going to make it a really long day trip, which I feel bad about. He might be better off to stay at a hotel a night, but he wanted to make sure he was around. 

Hann, I agree, you should go with the discounted moses basket. I'm sure they'll outgrow it soon. 

Fifi, that bikini thing sounds useful. I might look into that. 

Mel, sounds like you had a great day yesterday. I could go for some fish and chips too. Right now I'm waiting for my husband to wake up so maybe I can persuade him to make pancakes. He makes them from scratch and they're awesome. It's too bad he doesn't cook much else, but I have to take what I can get. About the cramping, I experienced something similar when it was really hot out and I told my MW about it. She said it could still have been BH and it doesn't worry her that it was continuous rather than intervals. You might want to mention it to your MW too and see what she says. 

Samzi, it's too bad you didn't enjoy the movie. I'm tempted to go out to one last movie before the baby is here. I just hope my back can take it. Maybe we'll go back to the drive-in because at least the car has decent lumbar support seats that adjust. Now, it's a matter of what to see...pirates or x-men? I'm also tempted to see hangover 2 for a laugh. There are so many new releases. 

Curlew, sounds like you've had a busy weekend. You definitely need some rest.


----------



## Blue_bear

I agree, im not normally a cinema person but there are a few films i would like to see at the moment. I just know i wouldnt be able to sit that long sadly :(


----------



## emzeebob

i dont no if u have heard ladies but in the uk odeon have started sumthing i think its called newbie movies, its the lastest movies in the daytime wen ur allowed to bring ur newborns up till a certain age with u to watch a new released film, and u can feed etc in there too, babies are free.

i didnt realise till i went to to see the hangover the other day and in the toilet was loads of babies being changed then going into the screen next to me,


----------



## Clareabell

Afternoon all, I was eventually freed late last night and came home and went straight to bed. I must have been exhausted as I actually slept from 11.30 - 8 without waking once to go to the toilet, which was amazing as im generally up atleast three times a night. 

Today I have spent the whole day in bed. Duncan is ill with a throat infection, he gets them each summer its weird and I have impossed bed rest on myself as im back at the hospital on as an outpatient on Monday and I am trying to give my BP the best chance of being acceptable. Really do not want to end up back on the ward it was chav-tastic and full off young girls who i swear were making up crap to get their babies evicted. If you can eat a Mc Donalds you do not have severe epigastic pain and therefore dont not have PE!!! 

Hann - I have the moses basket from John Lewis it is fantastic quality, so is the stand.

Curlew - Hope you get rest.

I quite fancy going to the cinema to see the hangover but im scared to go out and do much now for fear of raising my BP and have come to the conclusion that complete rest in my own house is better than any admission. 

Mel - Sounds like you had a really busy day yesterday. Nice for your OH to make some new friends though. 

BV - Hope you got your pancakes :)

As for lady garden I have been blindley hacking away. I did get Duncan to do it a while ago but he thought it was hysterical to mmm "style" it, so he has been banned from now on!!


----------



## melissasbump




----------



## melissasbump

View attachment 216175


View attachment 216177


View attachment 216178


View attachment 216180


View attachment 216181


ok so as promised, some pics of my finished nursery! Im so pleased with it!!


----------



## melissasbump

More nursery pics, i hope this works!


----------



## melissasbump

And here are some pics of my latest bump!


----------



## melissasbump

Emzee thats great news re the Odeon, im gonna check out my local one!

Clare, glad you are home and giving youself plenty of rest! you are doing everything right.:thumbup:


Hann and anyone else who were looking at getting one. I got an in ear thermometer in Tescos today, the make is Summer, they do the same brand in mothercare, this one was £25 so a good price. 
Also got my FINAL bits! ie breast milk storage bags and a toy for the car seat, i honestly think we are completly done now till the birth!

Im so tired now, we have cleaned the house and now roasting some pork and crackling for tea. x


----------



## MrsWez

OMG, Mel!! It looks gorgeous!!! You look great. Your baby is lucky to be coming home to such a lovingly made nursery.


----------



## Hann12

Clare - hope you feel better soon and get a relax and the BP drops.

Mel - what a lovely nursery - I reckon its about 4 times the size of mine! It looks huge! Nice and neutral too - I was scanning for signs that you might have cheated and found out the sex of the baby LOL!! You passed though :)
And the bump is great! It doesn't look really big, I know you said you were measuring big but it looks great and a nice shape too!

We have spent the afternoon with Gregs younger brother and girlfriend which was really nice - they are normal so thats always a bonus! We had a call from the MIL who is now convinced that her cholesterol medication has been making her depressed and so has stopped taking it and so is now really up beat. Funnily enough she got the idea because Gregs uncle got depression from the same one but when I googled it its a really unlikely side effect (less than 1%) so unlikely they both had it (they aren't blood relatives). Think its another attention excuse.... But I guess if she cheers up a bit then thats good. 

Planning on a roast dinner soon - mmm love beef, yorkies and gravy!

Oh and got the mamas and papas moses basket, figured the offer was good. 
Linds - was tempted to get yours but as this one was almost half the price I decided I should be sensible, especially as I forgot to pay the council tax for 2 months so was hit with paying 2 months in one go! oops!


----------



## BlueViolet

Clarea, glad you're okay and that you got lots of sleep last night :) I did get my pancakes and they were delicious. I told my husband that we might have to make pancake day a weekly ritual. 

Mel, I love your nursery. It's so bright and cheery in there. Well done :) I do agree, it looks huge compared to mine. You have one lucky baby! Also, great bump pic!

Hann, it's awful that the MIL saga continues. At least you had a good time with your brother-in-law and his girlfriend. 

Right now I'm chilling for a little bit and then I'm going to take another sample of water to the pool store and hope that the numbers say I can swim/float in it today. I can't believe it's been over a week since we've tried to get it ready. I bet my bump is going to make a great flotation device...hehe :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Which one was it you got, hann? am on my phone so can't open the links. I got mine during a sale, think it was about £60? Although I did pay the extra to get my car seat in the colour I wanted but we'll not talk about that :rofl:

Mel your nursery and bump are both gorgeous!!! Good effort!

Mine is all painted now so nesting can commence this week. Hurrah!


----------



## Hann12

BV - hope you get to go in the pool - I'd really like to see a photo of it if you can get one? It will make me even more jealous obviously :)


----------



## Hann12

Linds I got the effie and mop which is a White one with a bird or something embroidered on it. It was 99 reduced to 49, yours was back to full price at 95 - had it been 60 I'd have gone for it. The reviews on the one I got are good though and guess it won't be in there long!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, we are really lucky in our house that all the bedrooms are really nice sizes and nice and light with 3 windows each, costs a lot in curtains though lol!

Thanks for all the lovely comments on the pics ladies, it really has been a labour of love!!


----------



## Hann12

I'm now getting period like cramps low down - Mel it's like I'm literally following in your footsteps!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> I'm now getting period like cramps low down - Mel it's like I'm literally following in your footsteps!!

ooh yes just like me yesterday!!!:winkwink:


----------



## SugarBeth

Mel, love your nursery! It looks like it came out of a magazine. Very pretty!

Can't remember who said about going to the movie theater for POTC....I tried sitting through a movie about a week or so ago and was SO uncomfortable. Plus, there were people in our row that completely blocked off my exit, so I couldn't even use the bathroom the entire time and of course I had to go just minutes after it started. 

AFM - I woke up today and felt the urge to get the messiest room in the house spotless. It happened to be the kitchen (a few days worth of dishes stacked up high, yucky sinks, counters and stove top that desperately needed to be scrubbed down and a floor that needed to be swept after I asked DH last night to mince onions - I think more fell on the floor than we actually ate!) and I spent a good two hours pushing through back pain and dizziness to get it all done. Now it's near sparkling in there and I feel accomplished (though with a nasty back ache!)

Also, my hormones are acting up quite terribly! I made a chocolate cake last night, since I now require something chocolate to be in the house at all times. But it was late and I didn't want to wait the full time for the cake pans to cool before flopping out the two cake halves...one ended up completely broken and I was so upset! DH and BIL had to help me piece it together with icing so I'd stop looking like I was near tears, and I still went on about it for a good twenty minutes!


----------



## DragonMummy

Oooh that one is cute! i was torn between Gingerbread and Hodge Podge. 

Lunch out with the in-laws today. always an ordeal as they are just so DIM.... At one point had my FIL earnestly explaining to me what a carvery roast dinner is. Like I didn't spend 10 years in catering and 4 as a restaurant manager....

I didn't fancy roast though (omg the fuss they kicked up about that!!) so I chose an italian platter which was gorgeous breads with mozzarella, sundried tomatoes, meats and olives. Occurred to me afterwards that I wasn't supposed to be eating any of those meats but i didn't have much. Ho hum. Then sticky toffee pudding which was awesome. 

Just got home and cousin has finished Sophies room which is now the perfect shade of pale lime green. Is going to look lovely. m is going to build the cot later (well, turn the bed back into a cot) and then I can nest away to my heart's content!


----------



## DragonMummy

SB I am the same at the moment. I cannot BEAR mess right now and the silliest things make me cry like a baby. Doctor Who had me WEEPING last night. 

Also getting period pains. Been having monster BH's all day as well. Wish Sophie would either come out or wind her neck in. This teasing is driving me nuts!!!


----------



## Hann12

SB - well done on the cleaning! I need to do some too! 

Linds - like hodge podge, clearly I was being stingy and so went for the cheaper one though!! 
Your day sounds moderately painful, I sympathise! At least you have the nursery to look forward to! Post some photos when you can! I wish I could do more for our nursery but as it's rented accommodation there is a limit to what we can do. I might try and make it look nicer though. 

I just asked the baby when it was going to be born by getting it to kick and we got to July 24 (due date is 16th) - told Greg to talk to the baby and tell it over 41 weeks was unacceptable!! I hope I'm not that over due!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann we issued a verbal eviction notice to baby last night. Have given him/her 5 weeks notice and in the 5th week will activly be trying to push them out with hot curry and:sex: :happydance:

Linds, your lunch sounds lushious! especially the sticky toffee yum yum !

BV, I cry at EVERYTHING! you are not alone!! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann get stickarounds. Thats what we did in Harrys old room and it looked amazing! You can stick them on the furniture too to tie it all in together.


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Hann get stickarounds. Thats what we did in Harrys old room and it looked amazing! You can stick them on the furniture too to tie it all in together.

thats what we did too!


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel i have already actively started eviction proceedings. Hence the little scare the other day, I'd had a jolly good seeing to the night before :rofl:

I woke him up for a bit at 0330 this morning (the only thing that works on my restless legs is exercise and distraction - figured sex qualified as both. Plus I was really horny. love the hormones) and he got some yesterday morning too when Harry was downstairs watching a bit of morning telly. fortunately he stomps up the stairs like a moody teenager so we get plenty of warning.


----------



## DragonMummy

HERE is a link to a short video of Harry's room.


----------



## melissasbump

Linds, if i was in your shoes ie 36 weeks then i would be trying too! At 34 though i think that its being a little pushy. lol
Love Dragons room, the animal stickers are great! x


----------



## SugarBeth

Not sure if this is a posterior thing or what but....does anyone have their baby's butt constantly pushing out of them? Seems like I'm always looking super lopsided thanks to what the doctor said was Katie's butt shoving out of usually my left side well over 1/2 the time. To make it worse, she props her feet up on my ribs, which creates a large bump over on my right side as well - I look like a freak!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah I get that too! I did with Harry also. i used to pat his bum absently through my bump and even now when he is upset he is calmed down by me patting his bum. Funny creatures, children. x


----------



## Aaisrie

After reading your sex posts when I saw the "here is a link to a short video" I starting thing TMI really has gone LOL


----------



## palmergal

God my day has been an ordeal and a half. Thought my waters broke this morning, had to go up to maternity hospital 20 miles awayall n my own. Luckily it wasnt my waters but have now been told my abdomen measures 28weeks when im actually 34 weeks along. So im growing v small. Sat at home with a cuppa now getting majo cuddles from kiddies.


----------



## Hann12

SugarBeth said:


> Not sure if this is a posterior thing or what but....does anyone have their baby's butt constantly pushing out of them? Seems like I'm always looking super lopsided thanks to what the doctor said was Katie's butt shoving out of usually my left side well over 1/2 the time. To make it worse, she props her feet up on my ribs, which creates a large bump over on my right side as well - I look like a freak!

Thats exactly what mine is like - though surely yours must be anterior then? If the bum is poking out then its facing inwards which is what you want? Mine is still all on the right, I'm very lopsided!

Mel - eviction after 5 weeks is a must! 

Linds - if I get the all clear at 36 weeks from my low placenta then I'll be doing major :sex: too! Its so annoying having to wait until 36 weeks for them to give me the all clear but equally too dangerous to risk it. 

PG - hope you are okay? Is that 28 weeks from a fundal measurement or scan? If its fundal are they going to scan you?


----------



## mummySS

Aah Mel, your nursery is beautiful! I felt really proud of you, lol :D And your bump is beautiful, i dont think you look too big at all!

hope all else is well - just a quickie from me as i'm ferociously trying to get through my massive workload. reckon i have another few hours left tonight! :comp:


----------



## Clareabell

Mel great bump pic, im so jealous of your stretch mark free tummy. Mine is absolutely terrible. Your nursery is beautiful baby is very lucky, can definately tell its a labour of love. What is your bump measuring. On Thurs my community MW measured me at 41 weeks then the hospital measured it at 38 weeks and in terms of engagement in the space of 6 hours I was palped 3 times by 2 MW's and a Dr and apparently baby was 4/5 then 3/5 and finally 2/5, Yeah right its commical!! 

Hann - Im also having period cramps today and I have lost a large quantity of plug too. I reackon that if im left to go naturally I will def go overdue i dont really mind i just want to labour naturally. 

SB - My babies bum sticks out all the time too, she has a really big bum. 

Linds - Dont you just love in laws, mine are dim but harmless.


----------



## melissasbump

Clareabell said:


> Mel great bump pic, im so jealous of your stretch mark free tummy. Mine is absolutely terrible. Your nursery is beautiful baby is very lucky, can definately tell its a labour of love. What is your bump measuring. On Thurs my community MW measured me at 41 weeks then the hospital measured it at 38 weeks and in terms of engagement in the space of 6 hours I was palped 3 times by 2 MW's and a Dr and apparently baby was 4/5 then 3/5 and finally 2/5, Yeah right its commical!!
> 
> Hann - Im also having period cramps today and I have lost a large quantity of plug too. I reackon that if im left to go naturally I will def go overdue i dont really mind i just want to labour naturally.
> 
> SB - My babies bum sticks out all the time too, she has a really big bum.
> 
> Linds - Dont you just love in laws, mine are dim but harmless.

Clare, my bump was measuring at 37 weeks on Friday, bearing in mind im 34 weeks, i wasnt given an exact engagment figure, just told baby is "engaging" and i think that has happened even more over this weekend bearing in mind the cramps ive been getting. Thankyou for the lovely bump/nursery comments. 

I check for plug loss everytime i go to the toilet! havent noticed anything yet though!


----------



## Hann12

I've not had any plug loss either but did read that some women don't lose it until they go into labour while others lose theirs really early! 
I want to know how engaged mine us too, the hiccups are getting increasingly lower but still a bit to the right so I'm not as engaged as I would like I think!


----------



## Blue_bear

Mel - I cant believe your stretch mark free!!! The nursery is stunning.

Hann - I sympathise, we are in rented too. We have done some stensiling on the walls (we have a free rein regarding decorating) but it took so long, i decided we should do the rest with stickers or not bother at all.

DM - I am sure M is glad your sex drive has returned....mine still appears to be lost somewhere....

Claire - Glad your home and you have had a good rest. Fingers crossed your bp is ok tomorrow. 

Sorry for anyone i have missed!

AFM - I am getting loads of periody cramps and BH too, getting totally fed up of being teased knowing full well this could go on for weeks! I am actually jealous you have lost some plug Claire, at least its something.....Lol. 

Here's my bump picture from tonight. Zebra stripes are getting worse :(
 



Attached Files:







36 r.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4









36 w.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## melissasbump

Im really weird, i want all the tell tale signs, like losing plug etc and even waters breaking! Im hoping that bacause then at least il KNOW where as if i start off with the backache, mild contractions etc i might not recognise the signs...


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel I lost my plug with Saraya at 34w and she was still 2 days late. I had to have my waters broken at 9cm so you can't always rely on those things!


----------



## SugarBeth

Hann12 said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is a posterior thing or what but....does anyone have their baby's butt constantly pushing out of them? Seems like I'm always looking super lopsided thanks to what the doctor said was Katie's butt shoving out of usually my left side well over 1/2 the time. To make it worse, she props her feet up on my ribs, which creates a large bump over on my right side as well - I look like a freak!
> 
> Thats exactly what mine is like - though surely yours must be anterior then? If the bum is poking out then its facing inwards which is what you want? Mine is still all on the right, I'm very lopsided!Click to expand...

 That's what I was hoping, but it's off to the side a bit and my doctor said she's like half posterior - she's laying on my left side (re: she's in there sorta sideways but head's down, I guess) and sticking her butt out. Though sometimes I see it on my right side, so maybe she's still moving around quite a bit. Still having LOADS of back pain though, so I know even if she is moving, she must favor my back to lay in. No idea why - I've been leaning forward whenever I sit, doing lots of ball exercises, icing my back and trying to gently coax her towards laying in my front. She is stubborn!


----------



## caz_hills

Hey ladies, I know this is really silly but I didn't realise you could or would lose your plug so early? I thought it happened and that meant "right labour time now". When is it typical to lose it or start losing it?

Sorry for short post - been out all day and just read the most recent page of posts. Will try and catch up tonight/tomorrow! xx


----------



## caz_hills

palmergal said:


> God my day has been an ordeal and a half. Thought my waters broke this morning, had to go up to maternity hospital 20 miles awayall n my own. Luckily it wasnt my waters but have now been told my abdomen measures 28weeks when im actually 34 weeks along. So im growing v small. Sat at home with a cuppa now getting majo cuddles from kiddies.

Hope you're ok hun - sounds like a crazy day. Hope you are home and alright. xx


----------



## melissasbump

caz_hills said:


> palmergal said:
> 
> 
> God my day has been an ordeal and a half. Thought my waters broke this morning, had to go up to maternity hospital 20 miles awayall n my own. Luckily it wasnt my waters but have now been told my abdomen measures 28weeks when im actually 34 weeks along. So im growing v small. Sat at home with a cuppa now getting majo cuddles from kiddies.
> 
> Hope you're ok hun - sounds like a crazy day. Hope you are home and alright. xxClick to expand...

PG, Sorry missed your post, scarey day you have had? what will they do if you are measuring small? big:hugs: to you hun xx


----------



## Jenni4

OMG! I'm actually online when other people are here too!! The time difference is weird so you are all usually sleeping when I plop on.

hope you are okay palmergal and that they get you checked out!! 

awesome nursery Melissa! It really puts mine to shame!!

@hann and blueviolet... My DH leaves June 23 and comes home the 28. cutting it close...hopefully the baby won't come that early...or else it comes really early and is here by then!!! He's going to be a long way away so no calling him back at the last minute!!

hope the rest of you are getting on well... :flower:


----------



## Hann12

Hey Jenni - good to have you online with us! Hopefully your baby won't come that early, maybe have someone with you just in case?


----------



## Jenni4

that was my same thought Hann!! I have a meeting with a doula tomorrow... Hopefully it will work out and she can be there to support me just in case....even if he is there I think it will be nice to have someone there to help me....not sure how much help DH will actually be...it's hard to assist a labor and delivery if you have your iPhone in one hand and your other hand in the bag of chips!!!


----------



## MrsWez

Glad all is well, PG enjoy your cuddles.

Cute Bump, BB. Love the sexy stretchmarks!! Mine are becoming more apparent too. Mommy Marks is what my DH calls them. I'm with you on the cramps and BHs though

Jenni, glad you get to be online with us.


----------



## DragonMummy

Right, final total for Kelly's fund is £165.00 which is just breathtaking. Thank you everyone. Not least of all for trusting me with your money - something that we all kinda need right now. But I have felt so proud to be part of such a loving, empathetic and supportive group.

I still have a transfer pending from my account but once that is done i shall move it all into my bank account and send off a cheque to the hospital's SCBU unit in Evan's name.

Thanks again girls. :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

BB your bump is beautiful!

PG - can you see a different MW? Only I was measured a whopping FIVE cm out by one senior MW. I am normally bang on or 1cm under, she measured me 4.5cm OVER! So it could just be the MW. Also if baby is in and out of the pelvis that can greatly effect your bump size.


Re plug, you can lose bits of it at any time. I lost a chunk of mine at 21 weeks with Harry but the rest of it remained intact until I fired it out when my waters went! :rofl:

Was fun getting that out of the carpet....


----------



## kelzyboo

:flower: Just wanted to pop on to let you all know i'm still around, haven't read much as the everyday stuff is still a bit difficult but i hope everyone is doing well x

Evan's funeral is this Thursday so i'm just trying to take it easy and get through that, want to thank you all again for your love and support during the most difficult week of my life :hugs: i couldn't have got through it without you all. Physically i'm not too bad, my scar's healing fine although its only been checked once since i'm not ready to leave the house yet. Lost quite a bit of weight already, all the pregnancy weight plus about a stone i had from before, being force fed by my mum so i am eating a little. No appetite yet but i guess it will come back when its ready to.

Things are hard but i don't want to bring you all down, want to wish you all luck in your last few weeks and i'll be keeping an eye out for birth announcements, hope my beautiful Angel Evan keeps an eye out for all of you xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks for checking in hun. We all miss you so much, the group isn't the same without you.

Take care and take your time. :hugs:


----------



## kelzyboo

Just read your post DM, thats absolutely amazing, i honestly can't believe it. I am truly stunned and cannot thank you all enough, i'm sure the NICU will be very grateful not least since i brought half of their blankets home with me (still a sense of humour in me somewhere).

Seriously, i am so very humbled that you all did this for Evan, i'll never be able to express how thankful i am to have such a wonderful group of ladies supporting me. You are all amazing and although i can't post very often i am still behind every one of you, like you all were for me, i am praying for a healthy baby and fantastic birth for all of you xx


----------



## MrsWez

kelzyboo said:


> :flower: Just wanted to pop on to let you all know i'm still around, haven't read much as the everyday stuff is still a bit difficult but i hope everyone is doing well x
> 
> Evan's funeral is this Thursday so i'm just trying to take it easy and get through that, want to thank you all again for your love and support during the most difficult week of my life :hugs: i couldn't have got through it without you all. Physically i'm not too bad, my scar's healing fine although its only been checked once since i'm not ready to leave the house yet. Lost quite a bit of weight already, all the pregnancy weight plus about a stone i had from before, being force fed by my mum so i am eating a little. No appetite yet but i guess it will come back when its ready to.
> 
> Things are hard but i don't want to bring you all down, want to wish you all luck in your last few weeks and i'll be keeping an eye out for birth announcements, hope my beautiful Angel Evan keeps an eye out for all of you xx

Please take it one day at a time. It was so hard when I lost Avalon at 20 weeks, I cannot imagine what you are going through. :hugs: Stay healthy for you and for Abbie. I will light a candle for little Evan on Thursday. I hope our angel babies play nice. Life is so unfair and cruel. :cry: My best advice to you is know it's okay to smile and be happy sometimes. Don't be hard on yourself.


----------



## melissasbump

kelzyboo said:


> Just read your post DM, thats absolutely amazing, i honestly can't believe it. I am truly stunned and cannot thank you all enough, i'm sure the NICU will be very grateful not least since i brought half of their blankets home with me (still a sense of humour in me somewhere).
> 
> Seriously, i am so very humbled that you all did this for Evan, i'll never be able to express how thankful i am to have such a wonderful group of ladies supporting me. You are all amazing and although i can't post very often i am still behind every one of you, like you all were for me, i am praying for a healthy baby and fantastic birth for all of you xx

Kel thanks so much for posting. Although i can not to begin to imagine what you are going through just know how much you and Evan have touched all of us. Like Wez says take every day at a time, you are always in my thoughts and like Linds says its not the same here without you. You are an amazing lady and a wonderful mummy xx:hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Kel - just to echo the words that the others have said really, we haven't stopped thinking about you and I will also light a candle for Evan on Thursday. My thoughts are still with you and I hope you have some support to help you through this time :hugs:


----------



## Clareabell

Kel thanks for checking in. Still thinking about you and Abbie and hope that you are being well looked after by your family. 

I will definately say a prayer for Evan on Thursday. :hugs:


----------



## palmergal

hey to answer your early question, i am having growth scan on tuesday anyway. but have had previous problems. both my LO's stopped growing at 32 weeks. So atm dont know whats gonna happen this time. The Hubby was well worried sat at home with kids he called the hospital 4 times in 2 hours. My sister just dropped me off and left me there on my own :(


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Kel. Will be thinking of you this week. Especially Thursday xxx


----------



## mummySS

Like the other girls Kelz, i will be thinking of you and Evan this thursday. Thanks for checking in, I know it must be weird for you. we do really miss you and your lovely sense of humour. Like Wez said, i'm sure it will take a while but please know that you're allowed to laugh and smile. Evan would want that. 

thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

ps Glad you're healing up well. Don't forget to eat, girl. Glad your mum is around x x


----------



## Tor81

Kelz, ditto what the others have already said. I have been thinking of you & Evan every day. Will say a special prayer on Thursday.

xx


----------



## Hann12

I've been up for hours, sorry to write such a one sided moany post but I'm feeling desperately alone and in pain. When I went to bed I noticed that the baby had shift to the left side of me, which I know is good so I was happy but I felt really uncomfortable and didn't know why. Fast forward 1.5 hours and I wake up in so much pain. I think the baby had turned to the left but was posterior so it's back was resting on my damaged discs. I tried to sleep through it but after an hour of agony I moved to my right and of course the baby moved back to it's original position so all the pain was for nothing. And since then it's still so painful I think I have knocked the disc back out, I can move so it's not fully gone but I think it's partially bulged. It hurts to breathe in the base of my back and I am so tired but I can't sleep. I am so frustrated! I thought that by seeing the chiropractor every 2 days it would mean this wouldn't happen but clearly my back is so screwed that it's going to keep happening! 
To make it even worse I'm working tomorrow, just from home but still it's not going to be easy sat at the computer trying to work. 
Again sorry to be all moany and me me me but I'm finding it so hard :( 
I don't want to wake Greg up as he has to work tomorrow so it's not fair to make him exhausted too. 
This is rubbish though!


----------



## amand_a

Hann Im so sorry your back is playing up again, I know how much sleep deprivation can make everything soo much worse too. Do you have pain meds you can take that might at least help you doze a little?

Clair So sorry to hear about the PE, great news that its not effecting bubs. I had to do the 24 hr wee collection for my last pregnancy, luckily it came back with only low levels. I know how much of a pain the in and out trips are too, I also had to have BP checks and wee samples every second day. Fingers crossed that the meds work and things stay stable enough for you to stay home.

Kelzy, its so nice of you to pop in, you are one strong lady:hugs:

DM, little Sophie sure does like to keep you busy. I hope you enjoy finishing off her room because it sure sounds like she wants out.

Sherri I hope after your ordeal you finally received some recognition for your efforts!

Mel, your nursery is stunning, I am now so unimpressed with my own efforts. Will have to potter in there later this week I think.

Beautiful bumps ladies, stretch marks and all! I do love a big pregnant belly (except when I have to carry it) there just so amazing.
I know there are others but I cant remember so :hugs: to all i forgot!

Re; weight gain, don't hate me but I have only put on 5lb and that has been in the last month. I also started out a bit bigger than quite a few of you petite little things. I'm sure I will start piling it on now.

Well I am supposed to be working on an essay, I have managed about 2 sentences :dohh: I am just too tired today. Have had a pretty crappy week so i am sorry for the moan, Ive had problems with dizzy spells, tight chest etc to the point I dont want to leave the house alone any more. Nurse on call seem to think its BP related but I dont think so because i am fine getting up. Annoyed that I am stuck at a hospital that is 40 mins away because I know if i call them they will ask me to come in and a) im not driving like this and b) what the hek do I do with DD. The hospital down the road (literally 3 mins) wont see me unless I go via emergency but because its pregnancy related thay will just ship me off to the other hospital anyway grrr. I now only have 4 days left to my next MW appointment so have given up and decided to deal with it then. On top of that my gum got infected on thursday I didnt get to the doctors till friday afternoon and then the antibiotics took 2 days to kick in so I spent three days in agony only able to take over the counter pain meds.

I did have a lovely dinner with my parents over the weekend so that did help to cheer me up.
Having lots of BH back and periody type cramps so I figure these are all good signs, some of them are starting to feel like real contractions now too :happydance: I am hoping that means this little man will make an appearance. before the hospital evicts at 41 weeks


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning all!
I've been mainly lurking the last few days as haven't had much to say!

Thinking of you all the time Kelzy :hugs:

Hann- that sounds unbearable! I hope you managed to get some rest in the end. I wish there was something I could do! I don't suppose there's many painkillers that you can take right now? What a nightmare :hugs:

Mel- I love your nursery!!! It's soooo lovely, you must be really pleased with it :)

Simmy- re the hair removal- I hate shaving too, if you're not brave enough for a wax then you can use removal creams- the ones that work in 3 minutes are the best ones- although make sure you do a small patch test first as some people find they're more sensitive to removal creams in pregnancy.

How are you feeling now Claire? I bet it's nice to be home :)

Can't wait to see the nursery pics DM, it sounds like Sophie's room will be lovely!

Were Take That good freckles?

Sorry, I know I've missed loads out- I didn't sleep much last night- got up early and am paying for it now!

AFM- Had a bit of a day yesterday, I don't really like to moan on so in a nutshell- basically H is nearly big enough for her 'big girl' seat with an adult belt. We have been told by 2 different road safety approved people that because of the way our belts are ALL boosters will have buckle crunch leaving us to either go to vauxhall and get our belts altered and put the car through safety checks or buy a new car! Just what you want so close to your due date! H is nearly at the top end of her weight limit too so we don't have long aarrrghhh!!
So, my advice?- Never buy a vauxhall meriva!!!!!! I hate to think how many people are driving around with their car seats incorrectly installed.... :( Thankfully we've only ever used the isofix so it hasn't been a problem until now.

On a more positive note (for me lol!) it's raining and I love the rain! :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh, and I finally did some bump pics :) Seeing everyone else's fab piccys spurred me on!
This is me at 36+3:
 



Attached Files:







black and white 36 week bump.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2









bump pics @ 36 weeks 035.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## curlew

morning all

Haven't been posting much as my carpel tunnel is playing up really bad and makes it difficult to type!

Kelly - lovely to hear from you. You, Evan and abbie and in my thoughts and I will say a special prayer for Evan on Thursday. Big hugs. We really miss you on here but I understand it's difficult for you.

Sb - I've totally got the huge but poking out of my tummy too. baby has been lying to the right for the past week and I really am looking lopsided.

palmergirl - hope your next appt goes okay and baby is growing okay.

Mel - love the nursery pics and what a lovely bump.

Clare - losing your plug is a good sign, not long now maybe.

BB - lovely bump picture too.

Jenni - hope your DH makes it back before you go into labour.

DM - Harry's nursery is lovely and I am sure you are going to have great fun sorting Sophies now it is painted.

Hann - poor you that sounds so sore. Maybe it is time to give up work so that you can rest completely :hugs:

Amanda - sorry that you are feeling so bad. Eve had similar symptoms and it was her iron levels but you really need to get yourself checked out properly. Is there no-one who could drive you to the hospital and look after your DD whilst you are being seen?

Doodles - sorry to hear about your car. It is terrible as you think of the minerva as being a family car and therefore suitable for car seats/boosters.

afm - ging to try and get some housework done today if my wrists will let me.


----------



## Aaisrie

Don't have time to catch up as I'm busy getting myself and Saraya ready so I can go and get my iron jab. I do not understand why people are so quick to push an epi on people... one of my friends went into labour last night and had posted on FB saying she was sore but enjoying the gas and air and everyone is like get an epi they're brilliant.... ummm maybe but they also increase the incidence of intervention and c-section. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with choosing an epi or section if that's what someone wants but I don't understand encouraging someone with a 1 sided opinion... okay grumble over lol Will catch up with you all later!!

Hope everyone is well today!!!

Happy 34w to me :]


----------



## Blue_bear

Kelz - I can only echo what the other ladies have said. Your in my thoughts and i will say a prayer for Evan on Thursday. Your an amazing woman, please take care of yourself xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Happy 34 weeks Eve!
Hope your iron jab today is OK x


----------



## Annamumof2

Clareabell said:


> Samzi my daughters middle name will be Jessica too, after my late grandmother who passed in March. She is already referred to as NJ :)
> 
> Am getting to go home, have to come back for more monitoring on Monday but as out patient. Just waiting for all my meds! Can't wait to get home!

skyes middle name is jessica too :-D


----------



## Hann12

Hi - well I have taken some pro active decision making at 5am that I can't go back to work. Its ridiculous to be trying so I have a doctors appointment and will be getting signed off this week and then next, then my last week at work I'll take as holiday otherwise they'll just start my maternity leave early. 
I still have all my stuff at work so I'll either try and get in on Thursday just to pack it up and say goodbye to everyone or I'll pick it up at a weekend with Greg and the car. 
I feel better making the decision. 
Also I'm not taking the pain meds they gave me as I googled them and they have adverse reactions to the baby that I'm not prepared to risk. So all I can do now is grin and bear it!

Doodle - I love your bump pics! How annoying about your car, no wonder you are annoyed!!

Curlew - hope the carpel tunnel isn't too bad today - feel bad for you, it must be miserable :hugs: 

Eve - hope the iron jab goes well and you don't have to wait around as long this time!

Will update you all after I've been to the hospital to see the anaesthetist this pm. 
Hope everyone else is having a more cheery time :)


----------



## Doodlepants

I hope your hospital appointment goes OK Hann. I think stopping work now sounds like a good idea, I know it's boring once you finish but hopefully you'll be able to rest up as much as possible now :)

Curlew- give the housework a rest! Your poor wrist!xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Good decision, Hann..... xxxx

Rant alert:

OK all this equality bollocks is vexing me. All these tossers that took the car insurance companies to court for charging women less can pay the whopping renewal on my car insurance! Of course the insurance companies are the only ones to benefit as instead of dropping men's premiums (as the naive pricks who complained assumed they would) they have just raised women's! Last year my premium was about £240. This year my renewal is £640. now i wouldn't mind but the reason women were paying less was due to STATISTICAL FACT!!! 

Am shopping around and knocked a fair bit off but is still the first time since I passed my test that I am paying more than I was the previous year. 

Can you tell I've got the hump?


----------



## Annamumof2

right where do i start....

Friday as you know i had an appointment for a check up at 3:10pm i went and the women was running like half hour late which is not like them, by the time i went in she was looking around for a BP cuff to use on me and when she found one and used it my BP was up but not very high, but high enough to make her worried? anyway she asked me to go do a wee sample and i went to go do it then come back and she checked it and i ended up with 2 + protein, which i was surpriced because my last appointment it was a trace... anywho we was then talking about the signs that i have had for PE and i told her the long list, swelling in hands and feet, flashing lights now and again in eyes, black moving lines in eyes, headache that would kinda go then come back with a bite and feeling not so well in myself so she write that down then told me to go lay down on the table so i did that and she messured my bump which i was 36+1 at the appointment and i messured 42wks :o then she checked his heart and she was happy about that, soooo then i got up and asked her is mussuring feather then i am anything to worry about and she said that it wasnt that every midwife messures diffrent and that it can depend on the babys position, after all that i got weighed (i dunno if i lost or gained as i didnt check) and then she said she needs to take bloods and then i will need to go to the hospital as they think its PE so i was like ok but is that at the horton (5/10mins drive away) or the JR Oxford (45mins drive away) and she said that seeing as i have travel problems she will try to swing it so then i can get seen at the horton which i was pleased about, so then i left the surgary and dad took me to the horton and i was sitting around for 10mins with the midwife trying to find out if i was surpost to be at the DAU, labour ward or Mat unit (upstairs) in the end she found out i was surpost to be at the Mat unit and we went upstairs and i was sat there from 5pm till going on for about 7ish i think it was and andy come in from finishing work and then we waited to see the doctor.... anyway he was speaking to me and told me that i was gonna end up admitted but my bloods come back alright and if the CTG was alright i can go home, so the midwife put me on the CTG and i had to wait till it had the criteriea met... anyway it kept saying it wasnt met and we found out that Flynn was sleeping at this time, which she was complaning about the lengh he was sleeping for in the end i told andy to go get me a cup of cold water and when i had that Flynns heart rate changed and then the criteriea was met and we was discharged at 9pm i was told that if anything kicked off or i was still feeling unwell over weekend to get my arse up to the JR... and from the time i left i started getting contractions every 5mins from my back to my front and the doctor i told him about this when he saw me said it was BH and i thought well this dont feel like BH anyways i had to go to sainsburys to go get some pull ups for the kids to wear at my mums in bed because my mum and dad said they will have them over night so i could rest... so we went to sainsburys, then KFC to get something to eat then to my parents and then back to home and i settled down but was still contracting and end the end i took parasetamol and that carmed it and by 11ish i think it was we ended up going to bed...

Saturday i woke up at funny hows but i slept in till going on 11am which i felt so good about and i had been getting the odd contracts but they was spaced out alot longer this time, i rang mum then went shopping and went to get the kids after and then come back home so nothing new there...

Sunday (yesterday) i was not feeling so well i didnt sleep well either i went to bed saturday night at 9:30pm and woke up midnight (sunday morning) then i was awake till 5am which i was not happy about Flynn thought it was fun to keep me up so i didnt have a good day then, i had a bath last night and i had one real contraction as it felt diffrent it went from the top of my bump to the bottom of my bump instead of across... and then ive had nothing sense then.

this morning (monday) i have been sick twice and been feeling like i want to be sick again i dunno weather its my morning sickness back or weather i am worried about tomorrows appointment as i feel like every time i have an appointment i end up in hospital

anyway sorry for the long post.... and sorry i havent posted up to many people as i have been so tired and i have been looking on my phone but at the mo i am on my laptop.


----------



## DragonMummy

Glad you don't have PE. I am still sick every now and then. Although I have to say I am ALWAYS sick when there's a KFC involved.... :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bear

I am back to beign sick most mornings too, it sucks as it hurts even more now baby is bigger.


----------



## MrsWez

So sorry you are feeling sick, Anna. I was sick this morning without warning for no apparent. Hope you feel better soon.

Hann, good luck! :hugs: You always have us for support. :hugs:

DB, that sucks your paying so much!! My DH has gotten more tickets and minor accidents than I have. I've had a couple bigger ones but it's usually because people don't pay attention to my black car. :(

Great bump, doodle!

Curlew, try and take it easy.

Happy 34 weeks and good luck with your stinky shot, Eve. 

AFM, it's my FRIDAY!! YAY! :happydance: I plan on doing very little, besides going to my OB on Tuesday. I get my cerclage out next week. I'm so excited!


----------



## curlew

eve - hope your iron jab goes okay and they are a bit faster at getting it sorted today.

Hann - glad you have made the decision to give up work. Sounds like you will have to take it easy til bubs is born. Stock up on DVD's as daytime TV is rubbish:haha:

DM - my car insurance was higher this time but fortunately I managed to shop around and get it down so ended up the same as last year. 

Anna - sorry you had such a horrid weekend. Hope everything calms down for you and your appt goes okay tomorrow.

Had a fairly busy morning. Have done a couple of loads of washing, ironed my 0-3month old vests and short sleeved body suits, some tops for myself and have started putting stuff back in the cupboard where we had had a mouse. DH has closed up all the vents outside and we left it a week with traps in but he has not come back, so DH cleaned all the cupboard out yesterday and I have been sorting through all my cleaning stuff for putting back in. How I accumulate so much it's untrue!

Going to have some lunch and then going for a nap. Dh is at the child minder til 5pm so that gives me a bit longer today.


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, i hate that you are in so much pain! Not being able to sleep is just one of the most horrible things...:hugs: Im glad you made a decision about work, i felt so much better when i made that decision. 

DM, Car insurance sucks! Ours went up quite a bit this year but managed to get it down to similar to what we paid previously. I used to work in insurance and know that the lines they feed you are all complete wank.

Eve, hope the injection goes ok and you arent there too long this time. Im so jealous of your plug! lol

Wez, enjoy your rest! When are you finishing up work completly?

Anna, an eventful weekend for you! Glad you dont have PE, try and relax and take it easy 

B Bear, My sickness has increased a bit over last couple of weeks too, apparently that can happen around now. Joy!

Well, im not doing a lot today, trying to shake off a headache but thats about it. The weather is grotbags and even the dog hates the rain! I had a bit of a lay in today and still feel so tired even though i had a reasonable nights sleep, i just dont get it! Am still in my PJs, may just stay in them all day.... :happydance:


----------



## Blue_bear

12 Cadburys Cream Eggs for £1.50.....dont mind if i do.....:)


----------



## DragonMummy

Omg where?


----------



## Doodlepants

Meh..vauxhall don't think there's anything they can do about my belts- how stupid is that?! I still cannot get my head around the whole situation! Rah! Martyn is positively beaming about the whole thing as he's been going on about getting a new car for a while now. Oh well- at least he looks on the bright side hey? Seems mad to me to be looking at a new car now! :dohh:


----------



## Doodlepants

Yikes Anna! That was some weekend you had! :hugs:

Enjoy your Friday Wez!


----------



## DragonMummy

I seriously need to grow up.... my fb status has me shaking with laughter, plus massively smug that I have invented the word "chuff-cups".....


----------



## Annamumof2

oh bugger i forgot to add that Flynn is still not engaged


----------



## Blue_bear

Blue_bear said:


> 12 Cadburys Cream Eggs for £1.50.....dont mind if i do.....:)

Tesco :) They had smaller boxes too but i didnt really feel the need to look at those! :haha:

I actually (shock horror) DTD this morning in the hope it might bring something on......not sure what, just something....but no such luck, no after effects at all!! Lol. 
I am actually jealous with all this plug loss going on, i want to feel like my body is doing something!

Just looking at my fb status from the other week, the first bet from my SIL was that id have him at 36+3 which is Wednesday.....dont think thats happening!


----------



## Doodlepants

Blue_bear said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> 12 Cadburys Cream Eggs for £1.50.....dont mind if i do.....:)
> 
> Tesco :) They had smaller boxes too but i didnt really feel the need to look at those! :haha:
> 
> I actually (shock horror) DTD this morning in the hope it might bring something on......not sure what, just something....but no such luck, no after effects at all!! Lol.
> I am actually jealous with all this plug loss going on, i want to feel like my body is doing something!
> 
> Just looking at my fb status from the other week, the first bet from my SIL was that id have him at 36+3 which is Wednesday.....dont think thats happening!Click to expand...

Mmmm creme eggs!

Has your baby engaged yet? I'm still waiting! No plug loss here either!


----------



## Clareabell

I made it into the hospital and got released again :)

BP much the same and still protein in my urine but becuase i feel well i have been released. I am asymptomatic pre- eclampsia which means i have all symptoms but it is not full blown as yet. I think the BP meds have started to work as I have not had any scarily high results like the other day!! So good news is baby Cottrell- Young is not being forceabley evicted for the next few days!! Next monitoring on Thursday so I have a copule of days to mtslef without worrying about admissions, inductions and c sections. 

Hann - Hope the hospital went ok, i think it is wise for you to stop now.

Doods - Very annoying about the car seats. You would think vauxhall would be ok!!

DM - I did see your chuff cups and was proud!! especially your friend that questioned what they were :rofl:

Anna - Glad to hear you have escaped PE for now, hope it continues for you. 

Wez - Enjoy your weekend and exciting about getting your stitich out, could be any time. 

BB - Im too scared to DTD, im going a through a terrified of labour phase at the moment. DH wanted to last night but I was so not up for it!! Plug loss means nothing I think i have lost all mine as it was pretty big but i also get checked at each appointment and my cervix is closed and prosterior so dont think it means a thing.


----------



## BlueViolet

Kelzy, thank you for the update. You are a brave and strong woman! We'll be thinking about you on Thursday. 

Anna, what an ordeal! Hang in there! Hope the sickness eases up. 

Eve, I know what you mean about the epidural comment. At the Saturday class we went to, a lady came with her mother and the mother asked "if epidurals are available, why doesn't everyone have one?" Then they started saying how many of their friends said they were going to have a natural birth and ended up with epidurals. I really didn't want to hear it. I wanted to scream, "it's all about choice, people." Anyhow...I think everyone should make up their own mind without those type of comments. 

Doodle, beautiful bump pic! It's awful that your car has to have the belts adjusted. I don't see why they can't follow a set standard. It would be a tough time to be buying a new car. I would love a new one, but we're getting a hand-me down VW Passat station wagon from my in-laws that's bigger than what we have now. I'm very grateful, but at the same wish I didn't feel so indebted to them.

Hann, sorry to hear you feel so awful. I'm glad you decided to stop working. Would a warm bath make your back feel better? Hope you get some relief soon. 

Wez, enjoy your "friday"! 

Mel, pj day sounds great :) I only put some clothes on to walk the dog this morning. 

Bb, the cream eggs sound yummy! Enjoy! Also, I know what you mean about hoping something would happen as a result of :sex: No contractions for me either, but it was fun, so once I hit 37wks I might try more often. We won't be able to do anything for 6wks after the birth, so why not take advantage now? 

Curlew, ease up on the ironing and housework, lady! You're making the rest of us look bad. Joking aside, you need your rest. 

DM, it stinks about the car insurance rate. It's all such a rip off. Here you pay a ton of money and then when you need them to pay up they get so cheap about it. 

Sorry if I left anyone out. It's a gorgeous day outside and I'm feeling so sleepy. I'll have to check the pool thermometer and see if I can jump in for a quick swim before I shower. Yesterday all the pool numbers came back great, so we tested it out and it was good. I needed the low impact exercise. Hann, I think you asked for a picture. My husband took one with his phone, and we'll have to see how it looks before I post it. I felt a little bit whale-like, but oh, well... 

The funny thing that happened was that we encouraged our dog to jump in because he looked so pitiful staring at us splashing. The poor puppy tried putting one paw in and then felt like he was losing his balance. He kept trying over and over and then started to whine. I can't believe he didn't figure out that he can just jump with all his paws in at once. He tried putting two paws in and fell...not very graceful! He doggie paddled for a little and scared himself and then tried to get out. My husband had to lift his back paws and rump to get him back on the deck. Then he whined again about not being able to get back in. He's such a funny animal. I kept teasing him that he must be the only golden retriever who can't figure out how to jump in the pool. On the bright side, we probably don't need all his fur clogging up the filter. 

Tonight we have an infant safety class and I'm hoping it's going to be good. The last one was great, but sooo long. This one is only 3hrs, so hopefully my back will be able to deal with the conference room chairs a little better. Also, we met this great couple, but I didn't get their phone numbers, so I'm hoping they'll show up to this class too. We could use some more friends, especially ones that are going through the same parenting issues as us.


----------



## Doodlepants

That's great news Claire!! Hopefully Thursday will go well too :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Clarea, glad you got released. I share your fear of labor, but yet I want to be done with it. At the class we went to the one instructor kept saying "keep your eye on the prize." In the end it will all be worth it. For me reading about what to expect gives me more confidence. Do you have a good book you can read?


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone!
I've come back to facebook updates and chat on here about plug loss - none for me yet! Though as some others have said I've heard its not a definite indicator....

Anna - sounds like an eventful weekend, hopefully you feel better today. I've also been feeling more sick but not actually been sick yet. Its getting close though.

Doodles - stupid Vauxhall - I can imagine your DH is happy though, mine would be!

Clare - yippee that you don't have to go back until Thursday but still not so good about the BP and PE symptoms, I hope they disappear soon.

BV - yes I wanted a piccy of the pool! Bet its so nice being in there now!

curlew - good job on the house work - can you come to mine please? I feel like I am permanently cleaning!

Linds - I didn't get what chuff cups were to start with, very inventive!

Mel - how was your lazy day?

Hopefully I have everyone there.

Just back from the GP and the anaesthetist. GP signed me off for 3 weeks and I called work and told them so thats that. The GP told me I should push for a c section. Then saw the anaethetist who also said the c section was the best option but just depends if I can 'convince' the consultants in 2 weeks. Basically they don't like doing them becuase it adds to their numbers and they are meant to try to have higher natural births and it costs money. But the fact that I now have the GP, chiropractor, consultant dr in triage and the anaesthetist all saying that for my back the c section should be done then I'm hoping they will pay attention. He said it will put too much strain on my back having it naturally (with or without pain meds). I'd be sad not to be able to do my hypno birth but I can't risk even more damage to my back or I'll never get to carry my baby!
Off to the chiro again in an hour - hopefully she'll do something to ease some pain tonight so I can sleep.


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodlepants said:


> AFM- Had a bit of a day yesterday, I don't really like to moan on so in a nutshell- basically H is nearly big enough for her 'big girl' seat with an adult belt. We have been told by 2 different road safety approved people that because of the way our belts are ALL boosters will have buckle crunch leaving us to either go to vauxhall and get our belts altered and put the car through safety checks or buy a new car! Just what you want so close to your due date! H is nearly at the top end of her weight limit too so we don't have long aarrrghhh!!
> So, my advice?- Never buy a vauxhall meriva!!!!!! I hate to think how many people are driving around with their car seats incorrectly installed.... :( Thankfully we've only ever used the isofix so it hasn't been a problem until now.
> 
> On a more positive note (for me lol!) it's raining and I love the rain! :)

Why don't you get a carseat that goes bigger? Saraya's goes up to age 12!! I got it from Mothercare for like £80 although it's a.... ummmm can't remember what make it is but it's one of the good makes... [a lot cheaper than a new car!!]



Annamumof2 said:


> oh bugger i forgot to add that Flynn is still not engaged

Anna they told me a lot of 2nd/3rd time babies don't engage until you're actually in labour. Atticus is still "free" too.



DragonMummy said:


> I seriously need to grow up.... my fb status has me shaking with laughter, plus massively smug that I have invented the word "chuff-cups".....

Seriously, NEVER CHANGE!! You are freakin' hilarious!!!!!



BlueViolet said:


> Eve, I know what you mean about the epidural comment. At the Saturday class we went to, a lady came with her mother and the mother asked "if epidurals are available, why doesn't everyone have one?" Then they started saying how many of their friends said they were going to have a natural birth and ended up with epidurals. I really didn't want to hear it. I wanted to scream, "it's all about choice, people." Anyhow...I think everyone should make up their own mind without those type of comments.

Exactly!! I mean it should be everyones choice but it should be an INFORMED choice... people run around saying how amazing epis are [my cousin had her son a couple of months before I had Saraya and she kept saying just get an epi they're amazing - yea so much she ended up being sectioned!] but they don't inform people of the downside of them. Everything has a downside to it and it's about looking at both sides whether it's an epi, gas and air or a section!!



Hann12 said:


> Just back from the GP and the anaesthetist. GP signed me off for 3 weeks and I called work and told them so thats that. The GP told me I should push for a c section. Then saw the anaethetist who also said the c section was the best option but just depends if I can 'convince' the consultants in 2 weeks. Basically they don't like doing them becuase it adds to their numbers and they are meant to try to have higher natural births and it costs money. But the fact that I now have the GP, chiropractor, consultant dr in triage and the anaesthetist all saying that for my back the c section should be done then I'm hoping they will pay attention. He said it will put too much strain on my back having it naturally (with or without pain meds). I'd be sad not to be able to do my hypno birth but I can't risk even more damage to my back or I'll never get to carry my baby!
> Off to the chiro again in an hour - hopefully she'll do something to ease some pain tonight so I can sleep.

You need to do what's best for you and baby honey, I know you wanted to go natural but as DM keeps saying it's better to have an alive, healthy baby in your arms than go a route which could risk it.




Kelz so lovely of you to come and update us and you know we're all thinking of you <3

Sorry if I've missed anyone, trying to catch up!! And yes those of you talking about my plug loss [which seems to have grossed a lot of people, especially my sister, out LOL] and no it doesn't really mean anything but it certainly amused me finding my plug stuck to my leg!! If I'd have known you were all so interested I would have photographed it for you  LOL
And my injection went fine, it was double what I had on Friday, I still got the TCP taste and smell but it was uneventful and I only had to wait for an hr this time!! I was told on Friday this was my last one but today they told me I have to have another one so I'm in on Thursday afternoon for hopefully my last one!


----------



## SugarBeth

Kelzy, thanks for the updates. My prayers will be with you and your family on Thursday.

BV, would love to see your pool. I've never wanted to go for a swim more in my life! It's the top number two thing I want to do everyday (number one tends to be eating ice cream or chocolate. lol)

Yesterday DH and I finally took the carseat out of the box and set it up with cozy shoulder straps, a body/head pillow to keep her in place, and then figured out how the whole thing went in the car, and how the straps worked around a fake baby.

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/045.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/044.jpg

Katie's little fist keeps poking out at me. It looks really cute, just this little bump that pokes in and out and the one body part that doesn't hurt when she assaults me with it!


----------



## Hann12

Eve - talking about it is one thing - seeing it quite another!!


----------



## Aaisrie

That's so cute SB! I don't even want to know why you have a fake baby!! LOL

Hann LOL did I just take it into the gutter??


----------



## MrsWez

Mel, I'm going to keep working till the bloody end. I only get 12 weeks maternity leave and if I take off earlier, I won't get that time with my baby. :( 

Claire, glad baby is going to bake a bit longer.

PMSL @ DM

SB, I have the same shoulder straps, I have the Eddie Bauer head support though.


----------



## Hann12

Eve - if you had posted a photo you would have ha ha!! I've seen a few posted on tri 3 which have been more than I needed to see. The old 'is this my mucus plug?' - I'm not being funny but as someone who has never lost one I still don't think it's really going to be questionable when the time comes!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Doods - He has been 3/5 palp, but keeps popping in and out. Think it also depends who is feeling to be honest. Got MW again Weds so will see where he is at then! Sorry about your car too, how annoying!

Hann - You have definately made the right decision about work, you have to think of yourselves for a while. I guess the same can be said for the c-sec, as long as you are ok and have a healthy baby at the end of it, you cant ask for much more. 

BV - I am so jealous of your pool....I really want to go swimming but the stretch marks on my legs are so bad i just cant bear to get them out at all. It would be ok in the privacy of my own home! 

Claire - Glad your ok and still at home!

Eve - Glad your appt went ok too. 

Ive got my dinner in the oven but really should have put it in earlier, am starving!


----------



## Doodlepants

Lovely car seat SB!

Eve- the seat H will need to go into now does up to 12- it's the buckle on the car seat thats the problem- we'll have the same trouble with all seats. She's been in a 5 point harness up until now so haven't had a problem, once they're 18kg they have to go into an adult belt :(

We looked at a car today so will have a think about that!

BV- Am soooooo jealous of your pool! :shipw:


----------



## DragonMummy

BV I know - the insurance companies are a nightmare! Working for the police we get so many people calling up for information that their insurance companies should be sorting out - and its stuff that we can't tell them anyway! Stupid bloody people....

I have had a busy day. A few years ago we bought SHELVES LIKE THESE, but the boys version for Harrys room. Theyre green red and blue with A and Z bookends instead of the flower ones. So anyway I figured since the green was the right shade, it wouldn't take long to paint the red and blue bits baby pink and magenta. Sigh.... There's 8 bits in each colour, each needing 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of paint. Primer is all done now, just need to put the colour on tomorrow. Also I am going to slap on some of the glitter glaze that I used in Harrys room both to seal the paint and to make it look pretty and girly too. They will be going in the vicinity of the changing unit to hold nappies and wipes etc.


----------



## melissasbump

Ughhhh horrid afternoon, had a funny turn went all lightheaded and sweaty and nearly passed out, then was violently sick! Luckily got to the bathroom in time.
Then was just laying on the bed sweating hot and OH got home and shoved the new baby themometer in my ear, was slightly high but not enough to worry abou, im so sick of being sick!!! Sorry for the one sided rant...


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann the first time I was like "I think that's my plug" but kinda examined it for a while LOL It was on the toilet paper when I wiped. This time I thought it was discharge that dripped lol then when I went to wipe it I just saw a lump and it stuck to the tissue and I knew as soon as I saw it what it was! Of course I did give Chris a good look at it "Look I lost my plug" I'm sure he was thrilled lol

Doods I know what you mean now - is it that the belts are too short or why doesn't it work? I'm just curious because now I'm worried I might have problems although I have a Citroen Xsara Picasso!

Mel I hope you feel better soon and I soooo know and feel your frustration!!

DM that sounds really pretty!! Atticus will be lucky if we even manage to get his crib and change table out of the loft LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

re epidurals, I was always open to one but I got to full dilation/pushing without it which surprised the crap out of me. I guess we can tolerate a lot more pain than we think when it comes to labour. On my vbac birthplan I was going to insist on an epi BUT not so much from a pain relief point of view, but because I had a general last time and I wanted the epi to be in place in case the birth had to go to a section. 

tbh I just think it's best to keep your options open as I don't think anyones birth plan actually resembles their birth! List what you are open to, state clearly what you absolutely do NOT want, then play it by ear.


----------



## Aaisrie

lol mine was DM but only because I never wrote one and said "whatever happens, happens but I'd like it to be as natural as possible" lol I totally agree, I think you're right about the epi so you can see your baby!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

I think you should be fine with a picasso- the seatbelt length is fine- the buckle comes up too high from the seat iykwim which means it's up against the hard base of the seat causing buckle crunch :( I phoned vauxhall to see if they could shorten them so they're lower in the seat so wouldn't touch the booster but they said they couldn't :( So confusing!
I see loads of mummies with picassos so I'm sure you're OK- just crappy vauxhall!

PS- Loving all the dinner time plug talk :rofl:

Hope you feel better Mel :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Am quite relieved Doods as we nearly bought one of those. Weirdly I opeted for a Volvo instead. Best money I ever spent - love my car!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and BY THE WAY!!!!! I have noticed (and I am sure everyone has too) a lot of us are apologising for "one sided posts". 

I would like to suggest that we no longer apologise for having a moan. I know we used to have some members in this thread that only ever talked about themselves and didn't give a rat's arse about what anyone else had posted, and I know we're all reluctant to gripe when we have all recently seen how tragedy can just strike at random, but can we safely assume that we have taken all of that into account. We're all friends here and I think we are at a stage now where we CAN have a self centred post if we've had a shit day. 

Feel free to contradict me but I think we should feel comfortable to say what we want in here, not feel like we have to apologise for having a crap day and not wanting to sit and read through the days posts every now and then.


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> oh and BY THE WAY!!!!! I have noticed (and I am sure everyone has too) a lot of us are apologising for "one sided posts".
> 
> I would like to suggest that we no longer apologise for having a moan. I know we used to have some members in this thread that only ever talked about themselves and didn't give a rat's arse about what anyone else had posted, and I know we're all reluctant to gripe when we have all recently seen how tragedy can just strike at random, but can we safely assume that we have taken all of that into account. We're all friends here and I think we are at a stage now where we CAN have a self centred post if we've had a shit day.
> 
> Feel free to contradict me but I think we should feel comfortable to say what we want in here, not feel like we have to apologise for having a crap day and not wanting to sit and read through the days posts every now and then.

good plan!

I have had a crap day and im not apologising for it!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

DM I agree 100%!!!!!! I think it's good that we have somewhere we can come and moan without having to apologise!!!

Doods now I'm worried because if I'm understanding you right you mean the plug socket for the belt doesn't sit "in" the seat... but mine sits touching the seat and I didn't know there was anything wrong... Mothercare fitted the seat for me too? I've never heard of buckle crunch - why is it a problem?


----------



## caz_hills

Hann  sorry to hear you werent well in the night, are you feeling better now? 

Doodle  great bump pics! Once I finish work on Wednesday I will upload a couple as well  everyone is so nice and neat!

Eve  happy 34 weeks! Another week closer!!

Kelly  thinking of you. xxxx :hugs:

Anna  so sorry youre unwell, hope you managed to rest up today and feel better soon.

Melissa  you poor thing, hope you are ok? Sounds horrible what you went through today.

DM  good plan about one sided posts :thumbup: I love hearing about what others are up to and never think twice about whether it's about them or other people. 

AFM  Ive got two days left at work (woohoo!) so Wednesday is my last day and Ive got a leaving meal with my hubbie is coming to tomorrow night as well. Feels so real but quite scary at the same time! Also seeing the MW tomorrow which will be nice  always good to have a check up and make sure all is ok.

Hope everyone has a good evening. Were BBQing again (honestly, every day in the summer despite living in cold Britain!). xx


----------



## Hann12

Chuff cups for me!! And screamed in agony at the chiropractors! Great! 

Mel - I'm so sorry you have been I'll yet again! Watch your temperature though and call the midwife if it gets worse. 

Caz - yippee for the last day at work!! I emailed my boss and said I was signed off and not coming back in and why, just got a response saying thanks for letting us know, will speak in the week re: handover. No sympathy or thanks for the work I've done. Makes me sure I did the right thing!!

DM - I'm looking forward to seeing a photo of the shelves end result - well done you! 

BB - hope you lasted till lasagne time! I love lasagne!!

NCT finally for me tomorrow 10-3, hoping there are some nice people and I'm not in too much pain from being sat down all day :)


----------



## caz_hills

Hann - enjoy NCT! We had a nice group so we're lucky and we're out for dinner with them on Wednesday which will be nice. The boys get on great too so we were so lucky, everyone really wants to make an effort.

Such a shame about work - and them being HR as well!!!!! But hope you cna hand over soon and stop worrying about work and rest up.

x


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Caz - I think sometimes HR are worse than the business - we never practice what we preech!! I've done most of the handover so they can just call me when stuff comes up I think. 
You are lucky with your group, I hope I am too!!


----------



## caz_hills

Fingers crossed for you hun! xx


----------



## Tor81

Evening ladies. 

My glider chair arrived today!! DH was back early so put it together for me and then rocked me on for about 10 mins & I almost feel asleep - bliss. :)

Doods, how annoying about your car seat belts, what a stupid design, how did you even know about it? And loving your bump pics.

Curlew, sorry you're still suffering. Will it go away after the birth?

Hann, good decision about work, it can't have been easy but at least now you've made your mind up you can relax. :hugs:

DM, I know what you mean about car insurance, I think they've all decided to try it on this year. We ended up getting multicar insurance for cheaper than just DH's insurance so mine was practically free and we got a partial refund for his - madness.

Sorry there's a few of you with sickness, I get a bit nauseous if I eat a lot and then baby decides to have a good old wriggle, but generally I've been very lucky and avoided it.

Wez - happy Friday!

BB - point me in the direction of the Cadbury's cream eggs...

Clare - glad they let you back out & that all is ok. :)

BV - SO jealous of your swimming pool, and how cute does your dog sound! animals are funny when they can't work out how to do something obvious, our dog can't do steps/stairs because she's never been allowed upstairs, so just a couple of steps confuse her!

SB, your car seat is adorable!

DM - I'd actually typed something very similar saying that everyone should stop apologising for "one sided posts", so I echo your sentiments exactly.

Caz, enjoy your last couple of days at work, and I hope your MW appointment goes well tomorrow.

I've got my placenta scan tomorrow - everyone please cross your fingers & hope for it to have moved.

xx


----------



## curlew

Mel - sorry you have been ill. Sounds like it has been a good day to have had a PJ day.

BB - oooh you are naughty advertising cheap cream eggs. fortunately I don't like them.

Doodles - that is rubbish re the seat belts. Vauxhall is a family car so you'd think they would be fine.

Clare - glad you haven't got PE but its good that they are keeping an eye on you. At least you can relax for a few days before your next appt.

BV - the pool sounds fab, glad you have got it all sorted out. Mind you a bit cold for a pool here today. The infant safety class sounds interesting, hope you enjoy it.

Hann - hope your consultant agrees to your csection. Given that all the other health professionals advocate it as the appropriate option then I am sure they will agree too. Hope your chiropractor can give you some relief in the meantime. Certainly sounds from your works response that it was the best thing you could have done to get signed off. Hope you enjoy your NCT meeting. I am still very good friends with some of the ladies that I met when I was at mine 7 years ago with DS.

SB - love the car seat with the fake baby it in - so cute

Eve - glad your jab went a bit better today. Fingers crossed its the last one on Thursday.

DM - love the shelves. they will look spo pretty when you have finished them.

Eve - Woo hoo on loosing your plug but thanks for not sharing pics of it lol. You should be fine with the picasso seatbelts as thats the car we both have and DS's seats have always fitted fine with no problems.

caz - congrats on only having two days left at work. enjoy your leaving do meal.

Tor - yep it will go away about 2-3 months after the baby is born apparently. Will keep my fingers crossed for you tomorrow.

With regards to birth plans my first one I wanted a waterbirth and had everything but including a general anesthetic. This time round I know I am having a planned csection but am also aware that this could end up with a general too.

Also I totally agree with DM on the one sided posts. Its fine to feel crap and not feel like commenting on everyones posts. We have been together so long now its like we are family and are there to support each other through good and bad.

Well got loads done today and had a two hour nap, which feels great as I felt like last week I did hardly anything and poor DH did so much. Even though he is happy to do it I still felt guilty. 

Started making meals for the freezer for when baby comes as I made a chicken korma for DS and made four times the quantities so that will give me a few portions in the freezer for him. I am trying to clear out the freezer in the garage so that we can restock it, so Dh and I had a UFO (unidentified frozen thing) for tea, as when I froze it before I had forgotten to label it. Still not sure what it was, either beef bourguingnon or beef in red wine sauce but tasty nonetheless. I am going to try and do some extra meals each week for us all so that we won't have to do too much when the baby is first here to still have decent meals.


----------



## Tor81

Before Hann nags me again(!) here is a holiday snap, I haven't worked out to upload photos from my iphone so have to wait until I can get on the laptop.

The pic isn't great of me but DH doesn't seem to have taken many photos of me below the chest! It was taken on a day trip to Gibraltar in case anyone recognises the rock. :)

Hope this works...

xx
 



Attached Files:







Gib.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hann12

Tor - well remembered and great bump too!! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Oooh lovely pic, Tor. Very fetching!

Hann the shelves are coming on nicely. Undercoats all done. Have got one side/coat of colour on each bit. They look pretty nice actually. i was a bit worried at first but they are looking pretty. 

Moira thats well organised. I can barely organise 2 or 3 meals for the weeks dinners!


----------



## SugarBeth

Aaisrie said:


> That's so cute SB! I don't even want to know why you have a fake baby!! LOL

:haha: It was one I had from when I was a child. I snagged it from my mom's house to use for training my dog with it (We're trying to teach her how to act around a baby.) Of course it came in handy for this too!


----------



## Hann12

Tor also forgot to say fingers crossed for the scan tomorrow! I have mine a week on Friday, heard that 95% of them move so you should be okay, keep us posted!


----------



## Hann12

Curlew - you are organised with the dinners, I was going to do the same but Greg told me he can't imagine how we won't have time to cook each night - lol famous last words!! I still might make a few. 

Linds - def post piccys when you have dine the nursery. I need to make mine look better after seeing how great the rest of yours look!


----------



## DragonMummy

and fingers crossed-ed! Mine moved nicely - it was WELL out of the way by the time i was scanned at 32 weeks!


----------



## emzeebob

evening all
bit warm tonite 

curlew- wish i cud actually cook to be more organised in my house with the dinners, want to cum live with me and teach me a few things lol 

doodles n dm- so glad sometimes i dont drive with all the trouble u get with cars these days, im lucky everyone refuses to teach me bcus im that bad lol

eve- congrats on the plug im quite petrified to loose mine, haveing not bles or anything for so long i think id panic at the site of anything lol

sorry if ive missed anyone have bangin headache! 

quick question about braxton hicks, do they tend to cum and go? ive bin having constant period like pain since yesterday but its constant just under my bump above my pubic bone so i no it not spd, baby is moving loads though, and i swear my morning/all day sickness is back with a passion, am glad i have my 34 week app with my midwife tomoro


hope everyone is gud otherwise

emee x x


----------



## Hann12

Is anyone else finding that their bump is heavy so if you sit or lie to the side you have to put a pillow under it otherwise you get bump ache or feel like the skin us stretching weirdly? Might be just me though.....


----------



## DragonMummy

Emzee and Hann - yep I get both. Assume it's all normal. Either that or we're all freaks :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Emz you either won't know you've lost your plug [like if it comes out when you wee or wipe] or if you do it's like a novelty thing but it's not scary and you don't feel it... it's really just like a HUGE lump of discharge! And I've had BH like that last for a couple of days that ache/period pain under the bump... mine have even come in regular waves but eventually eased off.

Hann I'm starting to get like that now, but then if Atticus is measuring in at 6lb 1oz it's not surprising, where I feel like it needs a bit more support!! I also find that if I'm wearing a maxi dress my legs and bump get stuck together if I'm sitting too LOLOL


----------



## Hann12

I hope it's not a sign of a massive baby Eve!! 
It's definitely a weird feeling but guess we are carrying huge weights now, regardless of the babies being anything from 4 - 8 pounds! My body is clearly groaning under the weight anyway!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Hann12 said:


> Is anyone else finding that their bump is heavy so if you sit or lie to the side you have to put a pillow under it otherwise you get bump ache or feel like the skin us stretching weirdly? Might be just me though.....

 I've had this for quite a while now. Even when DH and I go for walks with our dog, I find halfway through that my belly feels like it weighs so much that I tend to put my hands underneath it and lift it up a bit to help with the strain. I sleep with a pillow underneath at night as well. It shouldn't be from a big baby, because I have it a lot now and she was just measured at an average weight. Must just be the rest of our bodies and muscles wearing out from holding up these bumps!


----------



## Tor81

Hann, I get that too, there's no way I can sleep without a pillow under my bump. I need to have a pillow each side of me now otherwise it's too disturbing for DH if I keep having to roll over with the pillow & then rearrange the bed covers each time!

Just putting my hospital bag together, think I'm gonna need a suit case...

I know it's been mentioned before but what's the advice on slings? We've got a baby bjorn which DH loves but I think it's a bit industrial and would like something softer and less strapping in involved, if that makes sense?!

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Tor a newborn sling is normally a stretchy but you can use a woven, they just aren't as flexible for different carries. There are lots and lots of stretchy slings, from brand names to SAHM made slings like Victoria Slinglady [search on FB or on google] and her's are only like £20 but they will only do baby's most slings will give a rough weight but when they're bigger you want to use a woven to give more support. I couldn't live without my sling tbh. I have a stretchy one [Saraya is too heavy for now] and a woven [which I still use with her] but it's really handy when say trying to push the trolley, even with Saraya because she won't sleep sitting in the trolley and so can get really ratty if she hasn't had a nap where if I put her on my back she's asleep in minutes! Plus with the stretchy I was able to feed her in the sling while walking around and keeping my hands free. They're great for even getting housework done if baby won't settle and although Saraya didn't have colic I've heard they can really help because you can prop baby at an angle so the colic doesn't bother them as much. There are also lots of different carries which obv the baby bjorn doesn't give you - if you search baby sling wrap on youtube you'll find hundreds of videos showing you different kinds of carries [I did post a couple of videos a few pages back for Wez as she had asked] to show you the kind of flexibility it can give you or you can pop into the natural parenting section on here because a lot of people babywear there is a babywearing photothread [I can get you the exact link if you want!] so you can see people using different slings and carriers - the ergo and connecta seem to be very popular atm


----------



## SugarBeth

Tor81 said:


> I know it's been mentioned before but what's the advice on slings? We've got a baby bjorn which DH loves but I think it's a bit industrial and would like something softer and less strapping in involved, if that makes sense?!
> 
> xx

 I have a knock off of the baby bjorn...I don't think I'll be using it. It doesn't seem very comfortable, or like the baby's head is supported enough. 

I am very excited to use my moby wrap though, it's SO soft, stretchy and is highly recommended by people I talk to. I love that it's long enough to use it in so many different ways. I also have Seven Slings, but they don't seem nearly as comfy as the Moby does. Not sure if it's sold all over?


----------



## Aaisrie

Moby's are really popular. I have a SAHM branded one called a kylie wrap but they're pretty similar idea... I just went for it because she had a fabric panel I wanted.
Be really careful using a knockoff of any brand because of flaws they might have - there have been fake ergos selling on ebay and a girl got one and compared it to the real thing and it's scary the flaws and the stitching were crap [unless you had a real one you might not realise the difference] and because of the fact they normally haven't gone under approval they haven't had the testing the real thing has had.


----------



## Hann12

My sling is from Victoria the sling lady, it was under 15 pounds so thought I'd give that a try first!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann I've never used one of hers but have heard good reports from the girls in Natural Parenting section


----------



## gw76

haven't had a chance to catch up - had a pretty rough weekend - long story short, ended up in hospital AGAIN with another heart episode! this one lasted 2 hours and I had to have he medication to slow my heart - it was not nice, like someone was sitting on my chest!

So, saw doc today - have growth scan tomorrow and then being sent for an appointment at the high risk unit for an amnio maturity test - have any of you had this test? they want to test the maturity of the lungs and if they are mature, i will be getting induced...


----------



## Squeeker

Kelzy, thanks so much for posting. I will be thinking of you on Thursday.



curlew said:


> Started making meals for the freezer for when baby comes as I made a chicken korma for DS and made four times the quantities so that will give me a few portions in the freezer for him. I am trying to clear out the freezer in the garage so that we can restock it, so Dh and I had a UFO (unidentified frozen thing) for tea, as when I froze it before I had forgotten to label it. Still not sure what it was, either beef bourguingnon or beef in red wine sauce but tasty nonetheless. I am going to try and do some extra meals each week for us all so that we won't have to do too much when the baby is first here to still have decent meals.

We're doing this too, and so far I think I have almost 2 1/2 weeks of meals so far. I think it will come in handy!



Hann12 said:


> Is anyone else finding that their bump is heavy so if you sit or lie to the side you have to put a pillow under it otherwise you get bump ache or feel like the skin us stretching weirdly? Might be just me though.....

Sometimes yes, and sometimes no... it changes all the time for me. I guess it depends on how the baby lies? 



Tor81 said:


> I know it's been mentioned before but what's the advice on slings? We've got a baby bjorn which DH loves but I think it's a bit industrial and would like something softer and less strapping in involved, if that makes sense?!

I have a hand-me-down Snugli carrier from my cousin which is a bit crap but will give it a try, and a stretchy wrap that I received as a gift. Can't wait to use that one! I'm going to have to practice, though!

AFM: I've been reading every post, but I always feel so far behind because of the time zones so I rarely post. However, things are going well pregnancy-wise and we're getting the baby's room done! Paint is done, new flooring will be installed in 2 weeks, and then I can organize to my heart's content! I can't wait to go on Mat leave... 5 more weeks to go :wacko:

A question to all of you with dogs: How are you all preparing your dogs for the baby? I have two Brittany Spaniels who haven't been around too many kids, but they are well-trained dogs and pretty well-mannered. Any ideas?


----------



## Britt11

Hann12 said:


> Is anyone else finding that their bump is heavy so if you sit or lie to the side you have to put a pillow under it otherwise you get bump ache or feel like the skin us stretching weirdly? Might be just me though.....

yes, for a long time now!! I bought a wedge pillow from awhile back and I love it, cant sleep without it, my bump needs it!!

Hello ladies how are you doing? trying to catch up but what a chatty bunch, cant get through everything. wow, ladies are loosing their plugs, how exciting. I have been checking, but nothing from me yet

GW76- OMG so sorry you are having such a hard time hon :hugs: its very normal to do the lung maturity test if they are concerned about your health, i think they way out the options and even though 35 weeks is slightly premature, if babies lungs are measuring fine they will induce you to protect your heart. Keep us posted hon, and rest up :hugs:

afm- well, I have gotten a couple of I think BH, painful period like tightening all across my abdomen, at 7am this morning and just recently. Gosh I am SOOO not ready for her, so hopefully this is just normal a few weeks before labour. DM I know you mentioned that it usually is

anyway, getting exciting girls, I think we will have baby grads soon :thumbup:


----------



## Hann12

Morning all! 
I actually had about 6 hours sleep last night and feeling quite good, obviously not good in my back but everything else is good! Amazing how a good sleep can change your perspective! 

Gw - let us know how you get in today, I hope everything is fine, I have no experience of this but I'm guessing if they want to do it then the benefits outweigh the negatives? 

Britt - good to hear from you! Sorry to hear about the BH, but means you are gearing up for labour yippee!! 

Now as I said I slept better last night and an feeling more positive but I have done some research around c sections.....I was told yesterday I would have to have a spinal block if they did one, according to what I have read this means you are numb from the neck downwards and can't hold your baby for a minimum of 30 mins. This is awful and total worst case scenario for me as I wanted a natural hypno birth so I'm going to push for the natural birth. I want to be able to hold my baby straight away even if that means that my back is really bad and I succumb to an epidural. The anaesthetist promised me a walking one so that is preferable if I have to go down the pain relief route. Not spoken to Greg about it yet as he went to work early. I think that's got to be the best option for the baby though. If my back ends up bad then I'll just have to pay for more chiro treatment. 

Linds - you have had a section before, in your opinion is that an accurate reflection that I wouldn't get to hold baby for that long? Do you think I'm pushing for the right option?


----------



## caz_hills

Morning all,

GW - hope the growth scan goes well today - let us know how you get on.

Hann - glad you got a good nights sleep, makes the world seem better doesn't it (who knows how we'll cope when the babies come along!!!)

AFM - would love some advice, I had cramp in my leg in the night and it woke me up un agony! My poor hubbie was holding my hand bless him! I worry sometimes that if I can't even cope with that pain, how will I cope with labour?! But I hope that it was jus the suprise element of waking me up that made it worse.... here's hoping! :dohh:

The sun is shining so hope everyone has a good day. xx


----------



## curlew

Hann - I am having a spinal block with my c section and the consultant and midwife discussed this with me last week. The spinal block numbs you from the top of your bump down not from the neck. As soon as the baby is born they show you them and then take them to get wrapped up warm and then give them to you and dad. as soon as the op is finished they want me to have skin to skin contact just as any normal birth. So you won't have to wait half and hour to hold your baby. 

The spinal block wears off in about 2 hours so you will be able to move about the bed and push yourself up etc, but my team prefer us to stay in bed with a cathater for 24 hours to ensure that you don't overdo it with your stomach muscles. When they give you the spinal block injection they also give you morphine at the same time which takes 24 hours to wear off so it gives you the impression you feel better than you do, hence their insistance at staying in bed 24 hours to rest. The next day they help you to get up and about and have a shower etc.

Hope that helps. It's really worth waiting to discuss with your consultant before making any decisions as each hopsital may do it differently.


----------



## Hann12

Thank you so much that's so helpful! I won't make a decision until I see a consultant on the 20th and it may be out of my hands anyway if the placenta is low but I am trying to stay open minded. I'm sure the anaesthetist said yesterday thatch block would be neck down, I might be wrong though, there was a lot to take in! 
I really want to be able to be with the baby after the birth, that's so important to me :)


----------



## Hann12

Sorry Caz just saw your post, cramp is a surprise which makes it worse plus it comes fast from no where. As I understand it labour builds up so I'm sure you will cope better with that. I am normally better with things that don't sneak up on me! 
Hope you have a good day! I'll report back later on my nct day :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks Moira, that's really helpful. I know I had a csec last time but it was a crash emergency one, Harry was half delivered and I was given a general so I missed it all. He was nearly an hour old before I met him :(
This time (when I finally get round to doing my birth plan - third time lucky :rolleyes:) I want to have baby straight away before anyone else has (am very clear on this - nothing worse than your parents meeting your baby before you have. Well, except your in-laws. I never would have lived that down....) and I want to have skin to skin as soon as possible and to try and feed straight away. I fed Harry as soon as I woke up and it was gorgeous.


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG Doods just realised YOU'RE FULL TERM!!! :happydance:


Yihar!!!


----------



## Jenni4

Hann - just to inform you about what my section and spinal were like, hopefully yours will be more like what curlew was saying but mine was not at all like that. 
I was numb from the neck down...after delivery they wrapped up baby after apgar scores and general once over...no skin to skin. I couldn't move my arms, so no holding of baby....they just laid her there for pic. Then they took her away for bath and weighing.... DH went with her while they sewed me up. I Finally got to hold her about an hour later, but still didn't have enough range of motion to properly position her for feeding. I'm not sure,but i am think the meds from the spinal and the morphine interfered with our breastfeeding process. I have no idea if that is biologically possible,but I have to think that some of that goes into the milk. I'm not writing this to scare you....just to give you an example of what I experienced to prepare you for the reality of what may happen. It might not sounds ideal, but i would do it all over again this time if that's what I have to do for my baby. Once that baby is in your arms....once you can feel them again...it makes whatever you have to go through all worth while. I would try to see if the spinal can only work form the bump down, or see if they can get you an epidural instead of the spinal. Big hugs to you...it's all worth it in the end.


----------



## DragonMummy

I understand morphine is safe for BF'ing? I was on it for 4 days after mine and BF'd the whole time. x


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks DM!! Guess it was just me and my crappy boobs then!! I was hoping I could blame the doctors for the lack of success in BF'ing!! But definitely going to try it again this time. :flower:


----------



## samzi

35 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

Amen to crappy boobs. Am looking forward to giving it another go though. I think i will be a bit more laid back this time now I know my child WON'T die if I don't bf them! Am just going one day at a time. Maybe we'll both have ravenous feeders this time!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning!

Lots to catch up on!

Eve- the buckle crunch thing is basically if the buckle is up against the car seat itself , in an accident can undo as it shatters apparently, I'll try and add a link that will probably make more sense than me lol! If mothercare fitted it I wouldn't worry too much- you could always ask them to look at halfords if you're concerned, they're usually pretty good.https://www.childcarseats.org.uk/choosing/common_problems.htm They explain it a bit there- there was a site with a video but the woman was sooooo boring lol!

DM- I was looking at a volvo estate thingy I think it was a v50? or something, we decided on something with more seats in the end as we often take family etc out so extra room would be handy. We both LOVED the volvo though! Funnily enough when I just googled buckle crunch vauxhall zafira came up too so I think it may be a problem with a few of them :growlmad: I hate vauxhall now grrr!

Thanks for all being sympathetic about my car moan!! I do feel awful moaning about something so trivial especially lately so it's nice to know it's OK to do so here :)

Good luck with your scan today Tor! I think the photos of you on holiday are lovely!

Curlew I would love your household skills! I really ought to start freezing meals, that's such a good idea!

SB- That's so cool that you have your old car seat! I don't know if my parents kept any of my old stuff, I'll have to ask!

Hann- I'm sorry you're in so much pain with your back and your chiropractor made you scream :( It must be horrific :hugs:
I'm glad you got some sleep and I hope you manage to have your natural birth- but a c-sec wouldn't be the end of the world- do they put the baby on your chest streight away? I'm sure you'd still be able to bond well.

gw- sorry to hear you're having to go for tests, I haven't heard much about them tbh so can't offer much advice, sorry. I hope it goes OK though- you're near the end now so hopefully bubs will be mature enough if you need to be induced xx

Squeeker- I hadn't thought much about getting our dog ready for the baby so I'll be interested if anyone has some good ideas!

Good to see you Britt- I hope your BH aren't too painful- not long now! :)

Caz- I get cramp sometimes too- don't worry about comparing it to labour- cramps like an 'urgent' pain, labour is painful but more easy to deal with, I'm sure you'll be fine. :hugs: for the cramps though- I hate them!

Happy 35 weeks Samzi!

Thank you for the full term congrats, I can't believe it!- I'll probably go overdue :dohh: but excited to be at 37 weeks anyway! :happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

Moring everyone!

Well, i think i feel a bit better today... its still early though:wacko:

Doodles, happy 37 weeks! So exciting!:happydance:

Tor, hope your scan goes well today, saw your pics on fb, they are lovely!

Samzi, happy 35 weeks!

Squeeker, re the dog thing... i havent been doing too much except basic training like not letting him jump on the sofas without being invited ( something he has always done) Also, hes spent a good deal of time in the nursery and getting used to all the new things, we are going to bring a blanket/towel home from the hospital which has been used to wrap baby in so he can get used to the smell before he meets baby too. I have no doubts at all that my dog will be fine ( He wouldnt hurt a fly) but its a massive change for him too so plenty of reassurance too, thats about all i plan to do

GW, Good luck with your tests, unfortunalty i cant offer you any advice but i hope they all go well for you, just remember whatever decision is made is best for you and baby :hugs:

Hann, glad you had a better night sleep last night and have fun at the NCT class! Re your section obviously i cant offer you any advice re that, i know you want to do your hypno birthing etc but you wouldnt want to do yourself any permenant damage, especially if you would like more children in the future. Im just worried for you thats all, get ALL the facts first :hugs:

Curlew, i had every intention of doing thev same, ie freezing meals, but i cant spend too much time in the kitchen these days without feeling sick, i think my mum is making me a few bits bless her. 

Ive just put on to wash, my playmat and the seats covers from my bouncer and swing ( they were all 2nd hand but immaculate condition.) Then im going out in a little while to meet my new pregnant friend Sam for a coffee before coming home and attempting to make a curry without throwing up in it! :wacko:


----------



## emzeebob

34 weeks today yay :happydance:


----------



## emzeebob

hmmmm my ticker is slow


----------



## curlew

right proper catch up now.

Tor - lovely pic of you by the rock of gibralter.

emzee - hope your headache went away and that your mw appt goes okay today. Congrats on 34 week mark.

Hann - glad you got a good nights rest last night. I too am finding bump very heavy and have been sleeping nestled into a pillow to take off some of the pressure.

GW - sorry you are having a rough time of it. I hope the scan goes okay today. I haven't had the amnio for lung maturity but I did have the cvs at 12 weeks. Its a bit of a nip when the put the needle in and a bit of tugging as they extract the fluid but its not nearly as sore as I thought it would be.

squeeker - glad to see everything is going okay. The nursery sounds like it is in good progress. 5 weeks til you go on maternity wow. How long do you get off?

Britt - I am sure you will be fine when she gets here. Don't think any of us are ever really prepared.

Caz - ouch re the cramp. I know my gran used to take a pinch of salt when she had cramp but not sure if that's just an old wives tale or not.

DM - I was the same as you and had an epidural followed by a general anesthetic to have DS so I didn't see him for an hour after he was born. As soon as I was up from recovery he was put straight on me and started breast feeding. My mum, dad and OH all had cuddles before I did but it didn't matter as long as he was safe. This time I am having the planned Csection and as long as it all goes smoothly I will get first cuddle, but if I don't as long as he is safe too.

Jenni - sounds like you had a pretty tough time last time too. Are you VBAC this time or another csection?

Doodles - congrats on reaching 37 weeks. Its so great when some of us make the major milestones. Doesn't seem that long since we were getting to 12 weeks!!!

AFM - had a rubbish nights sleep again. Just been to the supermarket and had the most chronic wind pains that I looked like a 90 year old women shuffling around with a trolly to get a few bits of shopping. having a cup of peppermint tea to see if it helps with the wind and then going back to bed in a moment. I will do some housework and ironing this afternoon if I feel up to it.


----------



## Jenni4

@curlew..... Hoping for a vbac, but will do what i have to. If i go over my due date definitely a section. They will not induce me. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Doods I did a bit of searching after reading that link you posted and think I understand now. I also found a forum where someone had posted a pic of their carseat buckle with the car seat in and asked and was told it was fine [here's the link if you want to read or even post yourself to see if anyone can help with a solution to your problem - Car Seat Forum - Buckle Crunch. Apparently the buckle touching the seat is fine it's if the buckle is kinda bend in the path [I don't know if that makes sense] so I found this picture too:

https://www.securatot.co.uk/images/editor/buckle_crunch.jpg



Jenni4 said:


> Thanks DM!! Guess it was just me and my crappy boobs then!! I was hoping I could blame the doctors for the lack of success in BF'ing!! But definitely going to try it again this time. :flower:

Jenni but it could be to do with you not being able to feed properly for a period of time. Studies have shown that if a child is not latched on in the first hour that the chances of BF are diminished [bear in mind more studies could have been done, this info is from my brain from 2 yrs ago when I was feeding Saraya!!]. The MW literally shoved Saraya on my boob as soon as the umbilical cord was cut!


----------



## Aaisrie

Doods just found this too from someone in car seat safety explaining it. If your seat is like mine then it should have that problem as the buckle couldn't be crunched in anything??:



> You just have to make sure that the buckles don't touch or any of the plastic part of the seats where they *may become crushed in an impact* - best way to avoid it is isofix which is why its popular.

Are you using isofix already?


----------



## amand_a

Hann, so glad you managed some sleep. Hopfully you will be able to hold your beautiful baby asap no matter what birth you have. Nothing worse than other people (ie MIL:growlmad:) holding baby before you.


----------



## Doodlepants

Eve- she does have isofix but has to have an adult belt soon (they can't go in a 5point harness once they're over 18kg) so will have a high backed booster- the buckle is so high on the vauxhall that it touches the seat base on all seats. I've had 2 ROSPA people look at it and said it's not OK- apparently there are pressure points in an accident and all that would be holding her in is the adult belt so we need to sort it. I've been googling it and apparently it seems to be a problem with other vauxhalls too- only the belt should be touching the seat not the buckle as in an accident it can push against the seat and shatter, releasing the belt.
It hasn't been a problem up unitl now as we have isofix so don't need the adult belt but she's 17kg now is 1 kg away from being too heavy. You can't get seats that will take more than 18kgs in a 5 point harness so we need to put her in an adult belt.

ETA- On that link- the 2nd pic down- if the buckle was actually up against the seat (can't really tell from pic), then that's buckle crunch- it's not about being trapped between the base parts as I understand it, it's about the fact that it's up against the hard part of the seat.- well, that's what the road peeps said anyway. I don't know! My brain hurts lol!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for the one sided post but Jake is feeding whilst I am typing so I only have one hand free!!

Thank you all for your well wishes and congrats.

Here is my birth story if you would like to read!

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-born-36-1-gestation-induction-due-shrom.html

and a couple more pictures!


----------



## Britt11

thought I had heard that SK had her baby, wow congrats he is so cute :thumbup: will look at your birth story later

Congrats on full term Doodles!! :thumbup: couple more days for DM and I and I think Sugarbeth and Annamumof2 are

off to work but will do a proper read later

hope everyone is well and getting some sleep

:hugs:


----------



## Clareabell

Lovely pics of Jake, he is very sweet. Im glad that you are both doing well :)

GW - Sorry im not able to offer any adivce but hope that you get answers quickly. 

Mel - Glad you are having a better day today :)

DM - Hope taking Harry to his settle in afternoon was not too distressing. 

Hann - Hope you are enjoying NCT. 

Sorry for all those i left out, recall is not what it use to be!!

Full term CONGRATULATIONS Doods, soooo exciting. 

Not much for me to say, feeling yucky today so am in bed. Cant believe how close we all are now!! Its exciting :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Just typed up a long message and it's now gone....grrrr. I should have saved it in a word document. 

Let's see if I can remember any of it...

Tor, great picture with an amazing view!

Hann, hope you get the birth you want as long as both you and the baby are safe. That's the most important. 

Jenni, hope you get your vaginal delivery when your husband is not out of the country. 

Curlew, hope you feel better after the tea and some rest!

Doodles, congrats on reaching full term. We're all so close :)

SK, beautiful pictures and congrats!

Clarea, hope the bed rest will make you feel better! 

Caz, I've had really bad leg cramps too in the morning. Sometimes it gets so bad I want to scream. I agree that they're intense because they come on so suddenly. My MW told me to increase my potassium to make them go away. Try bananas!

Emzee, congrats on reaching 34wks! 

GW, good luck with your appointment. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

Last night we went to the infant care and safety class and we learned a lot. My husband was taking notes. I was so proud of him...hehe. I'm glad we got trained with what to do in case of emergencies and when to call the doctor, etc. They also showed us how to bathe the baby and how to take care of the umbilical chord. My favorite part was seeing my husband swaddle the baby doll we were given. He was so methodical about it. I think we're in good shape for when the baby gets here. If only they could train us for how to deal with the lack of sleep...

I am also officially done with all the baby purchases until the baby gets here...unless I see something so cute I can't resist. The nursery is already starting to look like a baby store. I bought a breastfeeding pillow yesterday with really cute sweet peas and polka dots. Then our amazon completion discount kicked in, so I bought an Ameda breast pump, the milk storage bags, the bottle starter set by Green Sprouts, and extra diapers. My in-laws also got us the orbit stroller with the bassinet and the weather pack. Now I just need to have patience for all of it to arrive. Meanwhile, I think I'm going to attempt to assemble the baby swing I bought a month ago that's still in the box. Assembly is not my strong point, so maybe my husband will step in if he sees me struggling.


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! I'm back from NCT but before I get into that just wanted to say thank you to all of you that have had c sections that have posted your experiences. I will see what they say in 2 weeks I think and decide from there. Its such a tough call!!

Doods - cannot believe you are full term that is mega exciting!! You could pop any day now! I won't even pretend to understand what you and Eve are talking about with the belts lol!!

Mel - glad you feel better and hope you had a nice time with your friend. I want a curry for dinner after reading that!

BV - all the baby purchases sound great!

Curlew - did you get some rest? Hope you are okay!

Clare - are you okay too - is it PE related??

Emzee - yippee for 34 weeks!!

Okay so NCT was great! There were 5 of us there, 3 of which live within a 5 minute walk of me (one of those is literally across the road). They are all really nice chatty normal people. None have strong views about things but all seem open minded. I am so relieved to have nice people living near me going through similar stuff at the same time. It should be great support when the baby is born. The NCT class didn't really teach me anything new because I have read up so much and have luckily had you guys teaching me but the main thing was to get the friendships so feeling really positive! 
Next session is Friday on breast feeding which should be good. 

I hope everyone is having a nice day and feels better if they weren't earlier :)


----------



## MrsWez

Hann, I hope you get the birth you want.

Tor, beautiful picture and cute bump.

Curlew, hope you feel better.


Doodles, congrats on being full term. I hope you don't go too far over.

SK, congrats on little Jake, very cute. 

Clarie, hope you get some rest

Caz, I've had really bad leg cramps too in the morning. I'll try stretching in the morning and they hit me. I heard bananas and milk help. Don't know if it's true or not. 

Emzee, congrats 34weeks!

Samzi congrats to us on 35 weeks! :happydance:

Sorry if I missed anyone.

AFM, OB appointment went great! Jonathan is growing and healthy. Got tested for Group B Strep should know the results by the end of the week. The cerclage comes out in one week! I'm so excited. Only 2 weeks until I'm full term! One thing he did mention when he did my cervical exam was that it felt like it was "lowering." WTF does that mean and is it good or bad? I'm so confused!!


----------



## Hann12

Wez - yippee for the 35 week mark and that you get your cerclage out in a week. I have no idea what that means about the lowering, maybe one of our more experienced second mums know?


----------



## SugarBeth

Squeeker said:


> curlew said:
> 
> 
> Started making meals for the freezer for when baby comes as I made a chicken korma for DS and made four times the quantities so that will give me a few portions in the freezer for him. I am trying to clear out the freezer in the garage so that we can restock it, so Dh and I had a UFO (unidentified frozen thing) for tea, as when I froze it before I had forgotten to label it. Still not sure what it was, either beef bourguingnon or beef in red wine sauce but tasty nonetheless. I am going to try and do some extra meals each week for us all so that we won't have to do too much when the baby is first here to still have decent meals.
> 
> We're doing this too, and so far I think I have almost 2 1/2 weeks of meals so far. I think it will come in handy!Click to expand...

 I'm also doing this. So far I have chicken pot pie, stew and a ham and bean soup frozen. I'm planning on adding stuffed shells, chicken platters (I made BBQ chicken and Chicken Parm a few days ago with intent to freeze, but the entire BBQ dish disappeared that night and the chicken parm was eaten through the next day by DH and I) and maybe a few other things. I also bought a bunch of tuna helpers and meals in a box for when we run out of frozen meals and need something quick and easy. DH is insistant that he doesn't need me to freeze meals and he can make them all himself, but I don't think he quite understands what he's in for and I want to be prepared, just in case his attitude doesn't stay so "can do" later!



> A question to all of you with dogs: How are you all preparing your dogs for the baby? I have two Brittany Spaniels who haven't been around too many kids, but they are well-trained dogs and pretty well-mannered. Any ideas?

 We have our dog Sophie enrolled in training classes. She's been taking them for about ten weeks, just to help make her behave better and be calmer around anyone. We also have a baby doll (which I posted a picture of yesterday) that I've been working with. Our trainer suggested holding the baby and inviting the dog over, then saying "baby", and teaching her to be calm, not in the baby's face and not trying to climb onto my lap. (We have a Bernese Mountain Dog - she's over 70lbs and is NOT a lap dog, but she doesn't know that! 

We also take her into public a lot (like at pet stores, and walks around the neighborhood). Children love to come over to pet her, so we make sure she's completely calm (as in, laying down or sitting and not trying to get up) and then we tell her "baby" and she lets all the excited kids pet her without her getting up. It's going quite well. Previous to this, she hasn't been around any children, and really, she seems quite bored with kids (Sometimes when I try to lead her over to kids, she tries to go the other way and lay down away from them!) She only gets excited around adults that can really play with her, so maybe she won't care at all when the baby is here!


----------



## Aaisrie

Doodlepants said:


> Eve- she does have isofix but has to have an adult belt soon (they can't go in a 5point harness once they're over 18kg) so will have a high backed booster- the buckle is so high on the vauxhall that it touches the seat base on all seats. I've had 2 ROSPA people look at it and said it's not OK- apparently there are pressure points in an accident and all that would be holding her in is the adult belt so we need to sort it. I've been googling it and apparently it seems to be a problem with other vauxhalls too- only the belt should be touching the seat not the buckle as in an accident it can push against the seat and shatter, releasing the belt.
> It hasn't been a problem up unitl now as we have isofix so don't need the adult belt but she's 17kg now is 1 kg away from being too heavy. You can't get seats that will take more than 18kgs in a 5 point harness so we need to put her in an adult belt.
> 
> ETA- On that link- the 2nd pic down- if the buckle was actually up against the seat (can't really tell from pic), then that's buckle crunch- it's not about being trapped between the base parts as I understand it, it's about the fact that it's up against the hard part of the seat.- well, that's what the road peeps said anyway. I don't know! My brain hurts lol!

See this is where I'm confused because my understanding is different from what I read... surely then ANY seatbelt socket would touch the carseat or base unless they were IN the seats... like those ones where the socket is level with the top of the seat? Or am I not understanding you right!! My seatbelt looks like the one in that picture and does touch the carseat but nothing has been said to me about it and as I said it was fitted by the mothercare car seat experienced person?? I'm so confused [and a little worried!!]. My belt goes through the back of the seat... this is our exact one:

Britax Evolva 1-2-3 Candy Hearts

Seriously... I'm at the point where I'm gonna go out to the car and take pictures of it to show you LOL I know Saraya is still using the harness on hers but the buckle is going to be in the same place whether the belt went through the back or across the front!!!


AFM - I had my MW appt today and am under strict instructions that should I have any kind of contractions which are regular I have to go to DOU if they last longer than 30mins because of losing my plug. I did explain that I don't want to be trekking up and down there all the bloody time but she said it was important because I'm not full term yet and because I would need to have my iron checked too. I've been getting really bad pelvic spasms all day too and just a feeling of "something's not right" but it's probably nothing


----------



## Doodlepants

I love that car seat!!! H's is black-yawn lol! If they said it was OK in m'care I'm sure it'll be fine- have you got a halfords near you? You could always double check- I really wouldn't worry too much, the buckles on the car we've been looking at are flush with the seats iykwim? so won't be an issue. Bloody car seats, I can't get my head around it! I think maybe ring if you're worried, but as it was fitted for you, I'm sure it's fine- they have to be trained xx


----------



## melissasbump

Evening everyone!

SK, great birth story and lovely pics of your little man, congrats again x

Samzi and Wez, happy 35 weeks! Wez, glad the appointment went well:thumbup:

BV, Your class last night sounds like it was interesting, so cute that your hubbie was taking notes!

Clare, boo for feeling yucky, hope you are feeling better this evening :hugs:

SB, you too are very organised with the meal making, i wish i could summon up the energy.:wacko:

Hann, great that you had fun at your classes and that somew of the girls live so close. ive made a couple of friends close to me (saw one of them today) and its really nice to have that, as well as you lovely beach bumps of course!

Eve, if you feel like something isnt quite right maybe you should get yourself checked out? Especially with your iron level issue. 

Doodles im currently clueless when it comes to car seats so wont even try and enter this converation, the only thing i know is that we will be looking for a new seat quite soon as the one that came with our travel system is rear facing only and isnt it something like 6 months when they should go forward facing? :wacko:

Well AFM, when i eventually got going i had quite a nice day, went over my friend sams for a coffee around lunchtime, shes 38 weeks pregnant with her 1st, it was nice to just chat about all things baby with neither of us really having much of a clue! Then i came home and made a chicken dopiaza curry which was lushious and since then the deep set period type pains have returned, which i find quite exciting to be honest! lol! Had a long sonversation with my mum on the phone, she was in a really good mood and was talking about how excited she is to be a grandparent etc and saying what a great mum she knows il be, which was nice as you all know me and mum have our moments! Shes been really nice lately though so long may it continue! 
Still havent lost any plug..... keep looking though...lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel I only saw the MW today and she said "I would trust a woman's instincts" and I told her I would too but it's that thing like... when you don't feel FM and then as soon as the nurse puts the monitor on you the baby goes nuts... She said I could go round to DOU to get checked but I didn't have time as we had to get back to pick Saraya up from nursery and because I'm not FT yet they'd have to wait for the Dr which could have taken forever! It's just the constant back pain with these sporadic cramps across the back of my pelvis... which my MIL decided to tell me was exactly like all her labours with her 3 boys and she told me it must be a boy thing LOL


----------



## palmergal

Feeling abit down at the mo. Went to my 34 weeks growth scan and baby is meauring quite small. No measurements are above 32+6. both my last two stopped growing too but atm she's estimated to be 3lb 8oz. Will she gain any weight? What will the midwife/doctors do? Im just so down about it and i dont know why.


----------



## SugarBeth

Anyone having cravings for exercising? For three days now my body has been pumped up and wanting to go running, swimming, biking or just getting out exercise videos and exercising. Which is weird, since I've been getting very little sleep. Seems really strong today, and long fast pace walks don't seem to quench it. (Also, this is coming from someone who HATES exercising, so craving it is pretty foreign to me!)

I've been driving DH nuts for about a week now because I constantly want to be on the go, and want to make any excuse to go anywhere, to the point where I'll start to cry. He doesn't understand - usually he has to drag me anywhere because I just want to stay home! :haha:


----------



## Jenni4

Palmergal... What happened with your last two? did they have to induce you early or do an early section??


----------



## Doodlepants

melissasbump said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> SK, great birth story and lovely pics of your little man, congrats again x
> 
> Samzi and Wez, happy 35 weeks! Wez, glad the appointment went well:thumbup:
> 
> BV, Your class last night sounds like it was interesting, so cute that your hubbie was taking notes!
> 
> Clare, boo for feeling yucky, hope you are feeling better this evening :hugs:
> 
> SB, you too are very organised with the meal making, i wish i could summon up the energy.:wacko:
> 
> Hann, great that you had fun at your classes and that somew of the girls live so close. ive made a couple of friends close to me (saw one of them today) and its really nice to have that, as well as you lovely beach bumps of course!
> 
> Eve, if you feel like something isnt quite right maybe you should get yourself checked out? Especially with your iron level issue.
> 
> Doodles im currently clueless when it comes to car seats so wont even try and enter this converation, the only thing i know is that we will be looking for a new seat quite soon as the one that came with our travel system is rear facing only and isnt it something like 6 months when they should go forward facing? :wacko:
> 
> Well AFM, when i eventually got going i had quite a nice day, went over my friend sams for a coffee around lunchtime, shes 38 weeks pregnant with her 1st, it was nice to just chat about all things baby with neither of us really having much of a clue! Then i came home and made a chicken dopiaza curry which was lushious and since then the deep set period type pains have returned, which i find quite exciting to be honest! lol! Had a long sonversation with my mum on the phone, she was in a really good mood and was talking about how excited she is to be a grandparent etc and saying what a great mum she knows il be, which was nice as you all know me and mum have our moments! Shes been really nice lately though so long may it continue!
> Still havent lost any plug..... keep looking though...lol

The general advice is to keep them rear facing as long as you possible can, most seats rear face until 13kgs which is usually at least a year old if I remember rightly, it depends on each child. It's much much safer for them to rear face, in some countries they rear face until 4 years or even older but the RF car seats for older children aren't really common here. 
Some babies do seem to outgrow thier infant carriers sooner than 13kg- Britax do a seat called the first class- can be used from birth until 18kgs (usually around 4 years old, some children do reach that weight sooner though) it's a brilliant seat as enables them to RF as long as possible (13kg) and then you just turn the seat round and use it FF. Britax do a 'fit finder' on their website to see what seats are compatible with your car- although I would recommend going to halfords or somewhere else to have it fitted just to be 100%.
Here's the britax one, I think maxi cosi may also do an equivalent:
https://www.britax.co.uk/car-seats/first-class-plus-special

Sorry for all of the car seat talk, I'll shut up now lol!


----------



## palmergal

with my last 2. 1st one we didnt know she had stopped and she was born at 39 weeks i was already having contractions and the ave me the pessery and broke my waters. 2nd pregnancy i had a growth scan at 32 weeks and he was fine then another at 36 and he hadnt grown and my iron levels were seriously low at 36+3 so they gave me a blood transfusion and was induced the next day and had him that day.


----------



## melissasbump

Doodlepants said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> Evening everyone!
> 
> SK, great birth story and lovely pics of your little man, congrats again x
> 
> Samzi and Wez, happy 35 weeks! Wez, glad the appointment went well:thumbup:
> 
> BV, Your class last night sounds like it was interesting, so cute that your hubbie was taking notes!
> 
> Clare, boo for feeling yucky, hope you are feeling better this evening :hugs:
> 
> SB, you too are very organised with the meal making, i wish i could summon up the energy.:wacko:
> 
> Hann, great that you had fun at your classes and that somew of the girls live so close. ive made a couple of friends close to me (saw one of them today) and its really nice to have that, as well as you lovely beach bumps of course!
> 
> Eve, if you feel like something isnt quite right maybe you should get yourself checked out? Especially with your iron level issue.
> 
> Doodles im currently clueless when it comes to car seats so wont even try and enter this converation, the only thing i know is that we will be looking for a new seat quite soon as the one that came with our travel system is rear facing only and isnt it something like 6 months when they should go forward facing? :wacko:
> 
> Well AFM, when i eventually got going i had quite a nice day, went over my friend sams for a coffee around lunchtime, shes 38 weeks pregnant with her 1st, it was nice to just chat about all things baby with neither of us really having much of a clue! Then i came home and made a chicken dopiaza curry which was lushious and since then the deep set period type pains have returned, which i find quite exciting to be honest! lol! Had a long sonversation with my mum on the phone, she was in a really good mood and was talking about how excited she is to be a grandparent etc and saying what a great mum she knows il be, which was nice as you all know me and mum have our moments! Shes been really nice lately though so long may it continue!
> Still havent lost any plug..... keep looking though...lol
> 
> The general advice is to keep them rear facing as long as you possible can, most seats rear face until 13kgs which is usually at least a year old if I remember rightly, it depends on each child. It's much much safer for them to rear face, in some countries they rear face until 4 years or even older but the RF car seats for older children aren't really common here.
> Some babies do seem to outgrow thier infant carriers sooner than 13kg- Britax do a seat called the first class- can be used from birth until 18kgs (usually around 4 years old, some children do reach that weight sooner though) it's a brilliant seat as enables them to RF as long as possible (13kg) and then you just turn the seat round and use it FF. Britax do a 'fit finder' on their website to see what seats are compatible with your car- although I would recommend going to halfords or somewhere else to have it fitted just to be 100%.
> Here's the britax one, I think maxi cosi may also do an equivalent:
> https://www.britax.co.uk/car-seats/first-class-plus-special
> 
> Sorry for all of the car seat talk, I'll shut up now lol!Click to expand...

Thanks Doodles for that info very useful, its another part of babies that just appears like a mindfield to me! lol

PG, Sorry that your baby is measuring small and that you are down, what did they do about it last time hun? Have they given any indication of their intentions for you? x


----------



## Blue_bear

Eve - Interesting you saying about your mw said her labours were like that with boys. I have had horrendous backache/pain since last night. Kept me awake, which it hasnt done since way back when i was at work on my feet all day. 
I am desperate to not get excited by these signs but have had a load of BH again today and currently have that crampy feeling mixed with a few shooting pains.


----------



## Jenni4

Palmergal....I'm sure your midwife/dr will keep monitoring you and keep you informed. As long as she doesn't seem to be in distress and the fetal movements are normal, maybe they will just let her stay put for a bit in the hopes that she will grow a bit more. Hang in there...I'm sure they will do what's best for the both of you. :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Blue_bear said:


> Eve - Interesting you saying about your mw said her labours were like that with boys. I have had horrendous backache/pain since last night. Kept me awake, which it hasnt done since way back when i was at work on my feet all day.
> I am desperate to not get excited by these signs but have had a load of BH again today and currently have that crampy feeling mixed with a few shooting pains.

It was my MIL had them! She said she had no pain at the front just the pain in the back. Everytime I get the intense pain I'm tightening but I don't know if it's just from the pain. Just taken some paracetamol because the tears are rolling down my face from the pain it's just that the pain isn't regular... much much worse than the pain I had in labour with Saraya!!! It's like a constant barely noticeable ache and then I get this intense pain where I'm literally pushing the floor with my feet and then it eases off back to the ache again. Gonna go and have a bath and see if it helps.


----------



## Blue_bear

Aaisrie said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> Eve - Interesting you saying about your mw said her labours were like that with boys. I have had horrendous backache/pain since last night. Kept me awake, which it hasnt done since way back when i was at work on my feet all day.
> I am desperate to not get excited by these signs but have had a load of BH again today and currently have that crampy feeling mixed with a few shooting pains.
> 
> It was my MIL had them! She said she had no pain at the front just the pain in the back. Everytime I get the intense pain I'm tightening but I don't know if it's just from the pain. Just taken some paracetamol because the tears are rolling down my face from the pain it's just that the pain isn't regular... much much worse than the pain I had in labour with Saraya!!! It's like a constant barely noticeable ache and then I get this intense pain where I'm literally pushing the floor with my feet and then it eases off back to the ache again. Gonna go and have a bath and see if it helps.Click to expand...

I think you should go with your instinct and if after the bath and paracetamol it hasnt easede, maybe go and get checked out :shrug:


----------



## DragonMummy

SK beautiful pics. Doesn't it all seem real now, guys? Now one of us has a proper actual BABY. We've all got one of them too! Holy shit....

Had lovely time at Harry's school earlier. I cried when his teacher introduced herself to him. I think she was trying for that though as she said to him "i'm your first ever teacher!" which just about finished me off! She's called Miss Smith and his class is called Superheroes. The other reception class is calle Pirates but that one seems to have all the dirtbags in. There's one kid there who swear to God looks like the spawn of Wayne Rooney.... I am such a snob....


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> SK beautiful pics. Doesn't it all seem real now, guys? Now one of us has a proper actual BABY. We've all got one of them too! Holy shit....
> 
> Had lovely time at Harry's school earlier. I cried when his teacher introduced herself to him. I think she was trying for that though as she said to him "i'm your first ever teacher!" which just about finished me off! She's called Miss Smith and his class is called Superheroes. The other reception class is calle Pirates but that one seems to have all the dirtbags in. There's one kid there who swear to God looks like the spawn of Wayne Rooney.... I am such a snob....

Definately seems real now, seeing SK's pics especially. 

Lol @ you crying at school, luckily H is too young to worry about his street cred!

I found the mamas and papas shop nearish us today....i blamed you :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

saw that on fb and wondered if it was going to bite me in the arse :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

DM, Does Harry go full time at school in Sept? x


----------



## DragonMummy

yep. :cry:


----------



## melissasbump

Awww bless him! Your ickle man is growing up, at least you will have Sophie to keep you occupied! 

Jeeeezzzz my feet are mega swollen!


----------



## Hann12

Is it wrong that I'm in bed before 9?! I am exhausted after today and I feel like the baby is really high up, almost under my chin!! I think it never wants to come out, it clearly doesn't want to stay near my pelvis!


----------



## Tor81

Eve, thanks for the advice on slings. Victoria the Sling Lady has summer ones for £11 so think I'll order one of those to play with, going to be very nervous to start with though. Might want a posher pink/blue one if I get on with it so will save money for then.

GW, sorry you've ended up back in hospital, hope the tests go ok.

Squeeker, good to hear from you, glad pregnancy is going well.

Hann, pleased you got a good nights rest, it's probably because you made the decision about work, it'll be a huge weight off your mind. Great that you've made friends at your NCT class, I hope the people on mine are just as nice.

Caz, I think everyone finds cramp intolerable so don't worry. :)

Mel, glad you're feeling better today. And great that you had a good chat with your Mum.

BV, the infant care class sounds good, I'm hoping our NCT classes cover off those things. Must be a good thing to have finished buying things, I can't wait to buy the last few things.

Had my scan this afternoon, they got 2 opinions & then decided on an internal scan but concluded the placenta is definitely far enough away for a natural delivery - woohoo!! Then we were given a tour of the delivery suite (which is SO lovely), makes it all quite real now.

Afterwards we decided to drop into the Aegon Tennis thing in Edgbaston, was really nice to sit out in the sun for a couple of hours together. We've got tickets to Wimbledon on 1st July, when I'll be a day off 39 weeks so not sure if we'll risk it.

xx


----------



## MrsWez

great news, Tor!

I forgot to mention I have a scan in 2 weeks to get an birth weight estimate. I'm looking forward to seeing about how much he is going to weigh. I'm getting more painful BH too, they are still really irregular though.

I know I asked before and I think it's gotten lost in the last few post but I'm hoping a 2nd timer can help me.

My OB said my cervix is low and soft, is that good or bad? :shrug:


----------



## Hann12

Tor that is great news! It's made me nervous about mine but having said that if it's low then the decision is made for me about the c section so there would be one advantage! I know I'm going to be stressing about it until I know one way or another! 

Wez - I think low and soft is a good thing for birth, means your body is preparing for labour! Exciting!!


----------



## SugarBeth

MrsWez said:


> My OB said my cervix is low and soft, is that good or bad? :shrug:

Low and soft is GOOD! Mine is high up and completely tight, which isn't so good. I was hoping all these contractions and cramps would get things moving along so it's less work later, but my body doesn't seem to want to work with that plan!


----------



## DragonMummy

mine is low and soft too but i was told this is not unusual if you have dilated before. got to be a good sign though!


----------



## DragonMummy

It seems my appetite came back. Am an ANIMAL tonight. Had a pizza, an iced doughnut and a whole tub of B&J chocolate fudge brownie. And I don't feel sick OR ashamed.


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> It seems my appetite came back. Am an ANIMAL tonight. Had a pizza, an iced doughnut and a whole tub of B&J chocolate fudge brownie. *And I don't feel sick OR ashamed.*

You shouldn't be! There's only one way to say you've finished a whole tub of B and J- with pride!! :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Hi everyone! As anticipated I am struggling to keep up with the thread this week! Have been reading posts though. On a count down workwise... Only 3 days to go! I am shattered and cannot wait for Paul to get back from the US tomorrow, he's been gone over a week now and I've been trying to deal with completion on our new house (we finally have the keys - yay!) and the rental of our flat (still not rented but we have had LOTS of viewings) all on my own, and it's pretty darned stressful especially during my last week of work. I am getting there on my to do list though, every thing i tick off takes a little more weight off my shoulders. I was a bit worried about the baby as i've been so stressed, but had a MW appt yesterday and everything is fine (even my BP amazingly lol which i was sure would be sky high). 

Hope everyone is well - even though i'm not replying individually I am reading about and thinking about all of you, be it back problems, car sear troubles, heart issues, sickness, painful BHs, carpel tunnel, first days at school, dog training, NCT classes, etc etc! 

x x x


----------



## Tor81

I ate a whole dominos pizza by myself on Sunday & was very proud!!

Just found out NCT do first aid courses for £12.50 but we paid £36 (supposedly a discount from usual £40) with the Red Cross... I know it's a charity but stil!!

Ordered my sling, will post pics when it arrives.

xx


----------



## mummySS

Tor i just ordered one too! (from Victoria sling lady)! I'm the same as you - i think i'll see how the babywearing goes and maybe get a Moby if i find it suits me :)


----------



## amand_a

Great news Tor regarding your placenta!

Mrs Wes low and soft is good! mine is still very high.

DM I'm glad you have your appetite back, not long now and we wont have the excuse of pregnancy to justify our food choices lol.

Aaisire I hope the pain your going through is not the start of a bad back labor. I was induced so a bit different from you but the contractions were mostly in my back and really not much fun.

As for car seats Im no help there as all of ours now have to anchored at the back so I think there different. I dont have a dog so i am not help there either.

AFM I have managed to eat an entire chocolate cake in the space of 2 days:blush: and my dumb moment for the morning was making a coffee without boiling the kettle:dohh:

Is anyone using (or going to use) raspberry leaf tea or evening primrose oil?

Well I guess I should start my housework, Mums group is at my place tomorrow so best get cleaning. I hope you are all enjoying a very restful sleep right about now!


----------



## jaydalee

Hi Ladies, how has everyone been? Had my MW app today, I think my MW is having a competition with my MIL.

Ok so my MIL is a MW too, (not mine) and Im the first to not choose her, but it is my decision. So my OH couldnt wait to tell my MW who is mother is, and straight away my midwife said "shes a very pushy woman", well she was right on the money there. half the reason I never chose her.

Anyway my MIL approached my MW at a conference and said to her that she will be at the birth, and then asked my MW can she be second in charge. My MW has a team so its not really allowed.But she asked me what I think. I just said if my MW cant be there, then I dont want a stranger Id prefer my MIL.


----------



## jaydalee

Now my MW is only just telling me now she is actually OFF DUTY on my DD, so she wants to do a stretch and sweep earlier. My MIL will flip, she believes in all natural. I dont mind really, just dont know if thats really a good enough reason to bring on labour earlier! 
Thoughts ladies?


----------



## DragonMummy

I'd tell them both to cock off! Your decisions. Personally I can't think of anything worse than my mil as my mw.... something else for her to remind me about forever lol


----------



## DragonMummy

Amanda I am currently using sex as a method to bring on labour. I figure its win win. If it works, I get the baby out. If not, I get a shag. Found the flaw in my plan though. We've fallen out tonight and aren't talking :rofl:


----------



## SugarBeth

DragonMummy said:


> Amanda I am currently using sex as a method to bring on labour. I figure its win win. If it works, I get the baby out. If not, I get a shag. Found the flaw in my plan though. We've fallen out tonight and aren't talking :rofl:

I was attempting that...but I have so many contractions the entire time that it's not easy to do! Plus I hurt all night then...I know contracting is the point, but ugh, so far it hasn't done a thing for my cervix and it's just painful! Still worth the attempt I suppose, right?


----------



## mummySS

Dunno how you ladies are managing sex, the very thought exhausts me!

Jay - I'm with DM - it's totally your choice and sounds like you are being slightly forced into something here!


----------



## MrsWez

Jay, I agree with the ladies. They both seem to be pushing their own agenda on you. You should decide what is best for you and your baby.

DM, that's too funny. Aaron and I currently aren't doing it either. My cervix is low and I have the stitches in still, so it's not very comfortable anymore for either of us. Once these come out, I will pounce on him!


----------



## amand_a

DM I wish I could take on your approach but not only do I have no sex drive at all the act itself is a complete turn off at the moment. Besides we are still managing at least once a week but I get no response from my body at all. oh well still early days for me.

Jay you need to do what you feel is best. The sweep doesn't guarantee labor will be imminent either.


----------



## amand_a

DM forgot to add, hope you sort out your little tiff soon so you can get back too it!


----------



## Squeeker

SugarBeth said:


> I'm also doing this. So far I have chicken pot pie, stew and a ham and bean soup frozen. I'm planning on adding stuffed shells, chicken platters (I made BBQ chicken and Chicken Parm a few days ago with intent to freeze, but the entire BBQ dish disappeared that night and the chicken parm was eaten through the next day by DH and I) and maybe a few other things. I also bought a bunch of tuna helpers and meals in a box for when we run out of frozen meals and need something quick and easy. DH is insistant that he doesn't need me to freeze meals and he can make them all himself, but I don't think he quite understands what he's in for and I want to be prepared, just in case his attitude doesn't stay so "can do" later!

So far I have Chicken Paprekosh, Lasagna, Ziti, vegetable soup, roast beef, and something I can't remember. The Lasagna and Ziti are full pans, so at least 2-3 meals for each of us. I bought the disposable tinfoil pans and have been using those, and all I have to do is throw the pan in the oven to cook. Cleanup is easier too :thumbup:



SugarBeth said:


> We have our dog Sophie enrolled in training classes. She's been taking them for about ten weeks, just to help make her behave better and be calmer around anyone. We also have a baby doll (which I posted a picture of yesterday) that I've been working with. Our trainer suggested holding the baby and inviting the dog over, then saying "baby", and teaching her to be calm, not in the baby's face and not trying to climb onto my lap. (We have a Bernese Mountain Dog - she's over 70lbs and is NOT a lap dog, but she doesn't know that!
> 
> We also take her into public a lot (like at pet stores, and walks around the neighborhood). Children love to come over to pet her, so we make sure she's completely calm (as in, laying down or sitting and not trying to get up) and then we tell her "baby" and she lets all the excited kids pet her without her getting up. It's going quite well. Previous to this, she hasn't been around any children, and really, she seems quite bored with kids (Sometimes when I try to lead her over to kids, she tries to go the other way and lay down away from them!) She only gets excited around adults that can really play with her, so maybe she won't care at all when the baby is here!

OK, I feel a bit better now. Libby is 4 and a therapy dog so I'm not too worried about her; she's very well trained not to jump and such. Sawyer is just a year and still very much a puppy, but is gentler by nature. He's done two levels of obedience and has had a TON of socialization... and more socialization than Libby with kids. I like your idea of using a cue "baby" to signal the calm behaviour. I will give that a go!



Sofiekirsten said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry for the one sided post but Jake is feeding whilst I am typing so I only have one hand free!!
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes and congrats.
> 
> Here is my birth story if you would like to read!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-born-36-1-gestation-induction-due-shrom.html
> 
> and a couple more pictures!

Wow, congrats! What a cutie! I hope everything is going well! I can't wait to read your birth story!



curlew said:


> squeeker - glad to see everything is going okay. The nursery sounds like it is in good progress. 5 weeks til you go on maternity wow. How long do you get off?
> 
> AFM - had a rubbish nights sleep again. Just been to the supermarket and had the most chronic wind pains that I looked like a 90 year old women shuffling around with a trolly to get a few bits of shopping. having a cup of peppermint tea to see if it helps with the wind and then going back to bed in a moment. I will do some housework and ironing this afternoon if I feel up to it.

Thankfully I get a year off. I fully intend on taking it all!

I have been having bad gas pains lately too. I'm not sure if it's from my diet, or just a phase... I haven't had this since first tri. Here's hoping it quits soon for both of us!



melissasbump said:


> Squeeker, re the dog thing... i havent been doing too much except basic training like not letting him jump on the sofas without being invited ( something he has always done) Also, hes spent a good deal of time in the nursery and getting used to all the new things, we are going to bring a blanket/towel home from the hospital which has been used to wrap baby in so he can get used to the smell before he meets baby too. I have no doubts at all that my dog will be fine ( He wouldnt hurt a fly) but its a massive change for him too so plenty of reassurance too, thats about all i plan to do

I will be doing the same with the baby's room once it's finished, and I suppose we should start enforcing only being allowed on the furniture if invited. We used to do this, but kind of let it slide. I also intend on doing the blanket thing.



SugarBeth said:


> Anyone having cravings for exercising? For three days now my body has been pumped up and wanting to go running, swimming, biking or just getting out exercise videos and exercising. Which is weird, since I've been getting very little sleep. Seems really strong today, and long fast pace walks don't seem to quench it. (Also, this is coming from someone who HATES exercising, so craving it is pretty foreign to me!)
> 
> I've been driving DH nuts for about a week now because I constantly want to be on the go, and want to make any excuse to go anywhere, to the point where I'll start to cry. He doesn't understand - usually he has to drag me anywhere because I just want to stay home! :haha:

Not excersizing per se, but DH and I have been massively busy with the yard and gardens. Every night after work we have been busy in the yard or working on the baby's room til 9pm or so. I think it's nesting :blush: The neighbours probably think we're nuts!


----------



## curlew

sk - congrats on the birth of baby Jake. Lovely pics.

Mel - glad you had a nice day with your friend. 

Palmer girl - sorry I don't have any advce re baby's growth. Maybe you should call your midwife and discuss your options. Its a bit annoying that someone didn't discuss it with you after your appt.

Sb - no have to say the desire to exercise is not there lol. I looked like an old woman of 90 going round the supermarket yeterday lol.

BB - the pains sound good. Even if you are not in labour yet your body sounds like its getting ready which is good.

Dm - aww Harry going to school. They look so cute in their first school uniform, he will love it.

Hann - no its not wrong to be in bed that early. I am spending most of my time in bed lol.

Tor - glad your scan went okay and your placenta has moved enough to have a natural birth.

Wez - low and soft is good. It's so exciting that our bodies are all getting ready for birth. 

Mummyss - glad your house sale is nearly completed and that your mw appt went well.

amanda - enjoy your mums group today. have to say I am not doing anything to speed up the onset of labour as I am having a csection and I don't really want it turning into an emergency one like the last time.

Jaydee - sounds like you are being pulled in all directions there. I'd be inclined to tell mil to back off and the baby will come when its ready. she should know that dd are just guestimates anyway and few babys come on time. chances she will be back on shift when your little one makes an appearance.

sqeeker - your meals that you have prepared sound delicious. you may end up with all the July beach babes there to help you eat it all!!!

afm - sightly better nights sleep last night but still tossing and turning most of the night and have numb hands. not going to set myself targets to do today just see how the day goes and do stuff as I feel like it.


----------



## Tor81

I didn't consider this yesterday so didn't ask at hospital, but now my placenta has moved does that give DH & I the all clear to DTD?! That's if we haven't forgotten how!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

went for my check up yesterday and the midwife was shocked with my BP it was 140/100 and i told her i wasnt feeling right sense friday... anyway she said i was gonna be admitted and i should go get a CTG and doppler done... anyway i went to go get that done and come back to wait for the doctor which i spoke to and said the same things and he checked my BP which had gone down alittle 136/90 i think it was (without looking in my folder) and well the doc checked my chest and breathing because i havent been able to breath well and he said i needed to get some bloods done so i had gone to do that and they was PET bloods (Pre-eclampia i'm guessing) and then i sat and waited for another doctor which i spoke to her and told her i havent been well or feeling right in myself and she said they want to see me friday in the DAU to check me over again and if i wasnt still feeling well they will think about bringing my induction date forward (dunno how forward though) and i have a scan booked for that day also.... anyway that was what happend yesterday.

last night i woke up about 3amish crying my eyes out because i had this really horrible bad dream where me and Andy had a fight on the day i was due in to the hospital and when i ended up in labour he said he wanted a divorce and walked out leaving me in labour on my own... sense then i havent been able to sleep right and i look like a zombie... i just feel like im worse then yesterday now because of the dream and now im scared even though hes told me he wont leave me and it was just a dream.


----------



## Hann12

Oh dear Anna - sometimes dreams feel very real. Listen to your hubby though, he seems very reassuring. I hope everything goes well on Friday.

Tor - you most definitely can DTD!! You and I have been in the same situation, very frustrating isn't it! I find out in 1 week and 2 days and counting! We have done it a few times but we weren't meant to, and haven't since week 29.

Curlew - hope you have a more restful day. I've started waking up with totally numb hands! What is that all about??

Jaydee - your situation sounds like what my nightmares are made of - my MIL at the birth?!! Clearly you have a much more chilled out MIL. I'd just follow whatever you feel comfortable doing.

Amanda - enjoy your day!!

AFM - have a call in exactly 7 minutes with my manager to discuss my handover. I have to say I am nervous, not sure why, probably because I haven't properly said goodbye and don't want them to be annoyed with me.

Oh and had a dream that Darth Vadar wanted to get it on with me - very weird!!


----------



## Hann12

Just had the call - actually they were really nice so feeling very relieved. Apart from getting my shoes from the office I am done with work for just over a year - yippee!!


----------



## mummySS

Aww sorry Anna, your dream/sleeping/PE issues are clearly v upsetting! :hugs:

Hann glad your call went well! I've been waking up with numb hands too, feels so odd. 

Curlew, enjoy your day, take it easy. No ironing! :)

Afm - on the tube off to work. 3 more days


----------



## Doodlepants

Yay for finishing work Han!

Sorry to hear you're still having troubles with your BP Anna- I hate having bad dreams, especially lately they seem so real!

Well I had a call today- my pushchair's in woohoo! Hopefully going to pick it up this afternoon.
My clary sage oil came today so I was thinking of having some in my bath tonight- I'm 37 weeks now so should be OK right? I doubt I'll be going into labour any time this week lol but I'm trying to make sure I don't go too overdue (not that it's in my control lol!)
:)


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Yay for finishing work Han!
> 
> Sorry to hear you're still having troubles with your BP Anna- I hate having bad dreams, especially lately they seem so real!
> 
> Well I had a call today- my pushchair's in woohoo! Hopefully going to pick it up this afternoon.
> My clary sage oil came today so I was thinking of having some in my bath tonight- I'm 37 weeks now so should be OK right? I doubt I'll be going into labour any time this week lol but I'm trying to make sure I don't go too overdue (not that it's in my control lol!)
> :)

ive been thinking about getting that to see if it helps things along but i will feel like im wasting money.... i hope it works for you


----------



## Doodlepants

Well I've not tried it before. I've been taking RL tablets to strengthen my uterus in the hope that it'll shorten the pushing stage.
I wasn't going to bother with the oil but someone in 3rd posted a link for the one they use from a seller on ebay- 100%pure and only £1.77! Bargain! I think in holland and barrats it's £7 or something so I was quite pleased. I did look into it first though as I'm always wary of cheap oils (I used to do aromatherapy massage) but this one looks fine :)


----------



## palmergal

well not feeling much better today, have got an infection so am on antibiotics. More medication oh yay! Tummy is still measuring small but after growth scan yesterda im not surprised. And to top it all off i spent the whole time since i got home with my head in bucket (TMI SORRY!). 
Is anyone being induced or having baby early due to problems etc? Cos i could use some insight into this.


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: hun, that sounds awful!
I've not been induced early, only late so can't offer much advice I'm afraid.
I'm sorry you're having such a rough time of it xx


----------



## Hann12

Doods - whats clary sage do and where did you get it?


----------



## melissasbump

Afternoon!

Jay, i agree with the others, its your choice if your MIL is there, not hers x

DM, hope you and M sorted it out last night and you got your wicked way! lol x

Simmy, nice to hear from you , you sound WAY too busy for my liking though! Good that DH will be back soon to hopefully take the load of you x


Squeeker, you too are way too organised! im jealous! x

Curlew, you have my sympathies on the numb hands thing, im finding it a nightmare! Ive given up setting myself any targets for the day except having a shower! lol x

Tor, great that your placenta has moved! x

Anna, sorry that you had a bad dream, sometimes they are so believable arent they, but trust your hubby x

Hann, glad work is all sorted for you now and they were nice on the phone! At least you can relax over it all now. Did i read somewhere you are getting the numb hand thing too? Carpel tunnel hun, its horrid x

Doodles, yay for collecting your pushchair, they were cutting it a bit fine werent they! Good luck with the clary sage!

PG, Sorry you are feeling rough today, boo to being sick! Sorry i cant help you with the inducing question though:hugs:

As for me, my carpel tunnel been really bad last night and today, wish i could chop my hands off! Went for my glucose blood test earlier and the flipping nurse stuck a needle in me 3 times before she could draw blood! So ive got 3 bits of cotton wool stuck to my arm and look like a right twat!
Got ante natel class tonight, apparently we are talking about things that can go wrong during labour, which will probably make me very paranoid! Oh the joy! :wacko:


----------



## Doodlepants

Well, I was told it helps your uterus contract so once in early labour it can help move things along a bit.
It's also good to help you relax after 37 weeks, you can put 2 drops in the bath or mix with a carrier oil such as almond to massage into your tummy or feet (1-2 drops in the carrier oil). Whether doing so will bring on labour or not is another question- I doubt it but you never know! Once in early labour it can help with your contractions and is nice to have with lavender on a cloth to inhale as has calming properties- so if using before labour only have it before bed!


----------



## Hann12

Doodlepants said:


> Well, I was told it helps your uterus contract so once in early labour it can help move things along a bit.
> It's also good to help you relax after 37 weeks, you can put 2 drops in the bath or mix with a carrier oil such as almond to massage into your tummy or feet (1-2 drops in the carrier oil). Whether doing so will bring on labour or not is another question- I doubt it but you never know! Once in early labour it can help with your contractions and is nice to have with lavender on a cloth to inhale as has calming properties- so if using before labour only have it before bed!

Thanks thats helpful! Where did you get it so cheap?


----------



## Tor81

Anna, sorry you&#8217;re suffering hun. Bad dreams are the worst, I&#8217;m having lots of very vivid dreams again now, it&#8217;s exhausting. 

Not having as exciting dreams as Hann though, that&#8217;s a classic! &#9786;

Hann, glad your call with your boss went better than expected. Apart from your shoes is that the end of contact for a year now?

MummySS, so jealous of your 3 days to go!

Doods, exciting about your pushchair, hope you get to pick it up today. Make sure you post pics.

PG, sorry that I can&#8217;t offer you any advice, I can offer hugs though :hugs:

Mel, enjoy antenatal tonight, is that NHS or NCT? Hope its not as disturbing as it sounds!

AFM, after seeing the posh delivery suite yesterday I am determined to stay &#8220;low risk&#8221;, so after not a lot sleep last night I told work I was going to rest today and do some work from home. I had the morning in bed, then tried to log on at 11am which took about an hour & various calls to IT. When I spoke to my boss she was so rude, her actual words were &#8220;killer timing&#8221;, because apparently there was some kind of panic this morning that had to be resolved by this afternoon. I should be used to her being so NOT understanding but it still winds me up. Did I post on here what she said last week&#8230; she told me she had a dream that I had had the baby and woke up in a panic because SHE isn&#8217;t ready yet! 

xx


----------



## Clareabell

Jay - You are a braver woman than me, my mother in law at the birth would be worst nightmare. She is already desperate to get her hands on the baby and she is not even born yet. Def dont feel pushed into anything you dont want but understand how hard it is. 

Palmer - Sorry that you are not feeling well. As this is my first baby I have no experience of being induced but I am currently having problems with PE and the Dr's do want to induce me. I have actually refused this so far because the problems are with my health and my baby is doing just fine in there. Both me and baby are being monitored every other day instead. I think its important to do whats right for you and remember that you cannot be forced to have an induction but obviously if baby is better out than in it will be well worth it. :)

Tor -Great news about the placenta, i assume it will give you a green light for some bedroom aerobics. 

DM - How are you doing it?? I still cant bring myself to have the energy. 

Anna - Sorry to hear about your bad dream. Im really suprised that they discharged you from hospital with BP numbers like that, I was admitted with lower numbers than those and was not allowed to go home until my bottom number dropped under 90. Had it stayed that high I was told I would be given an emergency C- section.

Doods - Great news about your pram!

Curlew - Hope the hands feel better. I dont have any feeling in two of my finger tips on my left hand. Its so annoying!

Hann - Glad that your boss was nice in the end.

Mel - Enjoy antenatal :)

Simmy - Yay for only 3 more days :) Before you know it you will be alll sorted in your new home being able to nest to your hearts content.

AFM - Still not feeling great today but nowhere near as bad as yesterday where I literally lay in my bed crying. My poor husband did'nt know what to do. I am taking pretty strong medication for my blood pressure and it causes me to have the shakes, that topped with savage heartburn and generally self pitty results in one miserable preggo cow. Can't believe that from midnight tonight all the 30th June babies are full term!!! Im so excited.


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire I lay there, think of England and let him do all the work :rofl:

PG maybe pm sofiekirsten? she was just induced at 36 weeks.

Anna boo to high bp and crappy dreams. I just had one that I had the baby and it was a blonde boy and the father was the musical director of my choir.... Mental.... Makes a change from my random sex dreams mind you. 

Tor your boss sounds like a complete cock. She needs a slap.

Melly boo to the CT. Enough already!

AFM, the hormones MAJORLY hit today. I went into Sophies room and where it was so sunny I could see big patches on the walls where the paint is too thin and he's not put enough on. I knew he'd missed a couple of bits as he ran out of paint so I'd bought another tin of paint and a mini roller just to touch up but after about 20 minutes it became very clear that the entire nursery needed another coat and I couldn't reach high up and didn't have a big enough roller, couldn't go and get another one as my step mum went home with Harry's car seat last week and M has the other one in his car, plus I had no steps to reach high and no dust sheets to cover the furniture.

So I did what any self respecting woman would do with 19 days til her baby is born. I burst into uncontrollable snotty tears, phoned DH up and blubbed at him for a bit then phoned my dad and sobbed at him too. My lovely dad came round within half an hour and has been slapping another coat on. M has come home and is going to build the cot later for me. Am feeling better now and a bit silly but what can you do when the 'mones take over? Feck all!


----------



## Clareabell

:rofl: DM! But i think i beat you.

Yesterday Duncan had the boys from school. He cooked them chicken pie with veg for dinner and Harrison dropped peas and carrots on the floor that then got stamped in.

My mum rang me to see how I was and the conversation goes as follows.

Mum - What are you doing? 

Me - Lying on my bed crying.

Mum - Why, whats wrong?

Me - The boys are here for tea and peas and carrots have been dropped on the floor and i feel to ill to pick them up and Duncan says im over reacting, what if the baby comes tonight and I have squashed peas on the floor! (all said through huge snot filled tears and gulps)

Mum - Its ok before you come home from the hospital i will come round and make sure there are no peas on the floor. 

:rofl: im offically mental!! Its funny today but yesterday thoses peas and carrots were devasting!! Lol


----------



## Tor81

DM, I think we would have all told you off if you did have a step ladder & climbed it. Good for you though for going with your hormones & getting the men to sort things out, if you can't do that now when can you?!

I've got mixed feelings about being given the green light for bedtime frolicks... we haven't done it once this year!! Plus, unlike the rest of you who seem to want to bring on labour, I'm quite happy letting LO stay put until the due date, in fact it wasn't until last week when it even dawned on me that there is a chance I could be early. :blush: I have 9th July as THE date but most likely sometime the week after, going to feel so cheated of me time on maternity leave if I don't get to 40 weeks!!

xx


----------



## Hann12

Tor81 said:


> DM, I think we would have all told you off if you did have a step ladder & climbed it. Good for you though for going with your hormones & getting the men to sort things out, if you can't do that now when can you?!
> 
> I've got mixed feelings about being given the green light for bedtime frolicks... we haven't done it once this year!! Plus, unlike the rest of you who seem to want to bring on labour, I'm quite happy letting LO stay put until the due date, in fact it wasn't until last week when it even dawned on me that there is a chance I could be early. :blush: I have 9th July as THE date but most likely sometime the week after, going to feel so cheated of me time on maternity leave if I don't get to 40 weeks!!
> 
> xx

Tor - we've only done it about 4 times this year - we weren't meant to either. 
One of the times I bled afterwards - assume because of the low placenta, and it was sore DTD, I think because it had been a while - so go slow :)
I'm hoping we do get the green light though so that we can at least do it a couple of times before the baby is due as he has to wait probably 6 weeks till after the baby comes before we do it again. I'm not so much thinking about it from a getting the baby out early perspective but more from a giving my husband some affection. 
If I go naturally I am very sure I'll be overdue and nothing I do will stop that. I have no natural signs yet that anything is happening; no BH, no mucus plug issues, no milk leakage etc so I am pretty confident it will be 40+ but probably 41 weeks. I think I have a very comfy baby in there.
I'm happy with that though, as you say we get some me time before hand and I need to prepare myself for the craziness to come!! 
I'm planning hair appointments and manicure before hand. Plus a lot of sleeping, facials and reading a load of books. When else do you get 5/6 weeks off work to do nothing - literally!!
I am currently experimenting with fake tans, I tried the ambre solare spray, my advice would be not to use it if you were thinking of it. I now have stripy legs and no amount of scrubbing is getting the stuff off! I am glad its not too hot this week otherwise it would have been very embarrassing!


----------



## Annamumof2

Clareabell said:


> Jay - You are a braver woman than me, my mother in law at the birth would be worst nightmare. She is already desperate to get her hands on the baby and she is not even born yet. Def dont feel pushed into anything you dont want but understand how hard it is.
> 
> Palmer - Sorry that you are not feeling well. As this is my first baby I have no experience of being induced but I am currently having problems with PE and the Dr's do want to induce me. I have actually refused this so far because the problems are with my health and my baby is doing just fine in there. Both me and baby are being monitored every other day instead. I think its important to do whats right for you and remember that you cannot be forced to have an induction but obviously if baby is better out than in it will be well worth it. :)
> 
> Tor -Great news about the placenta, i assume it will give you a green light for some bedroom aerobics.
> 
> DM - How are you doing it?? I still cant bring myself to have the energy.
> 
> Anna - Sorry to hear about your bad dream. Im really suprised that they discharged you from hospital with BP numbers like that, I was admitted with lower numbers than those and was not allowed to go home until my bottom number dropped under 90. Had it stayed that high I was told I would be given an emergency C- section.
> 
> Doods - Great news about your pram!
> 
> Curlew - Hope the hands feel better. I dont have any feeling in two of my finger tips on my left hand. Its so annoying!
> 
> Hann - Glad that your boss was nice in the end.
> 
> Mel - Enjoy antenatal :)
> 
> Simmy - Yay for only 3 more days :) Before you know it you will be alll sorted in your new home being able to nest to your hearts content.
> 
> AFM - Still not feeling great today but nowhere near as bad as yesterday where I literally lay in my bed crying. My poor husband did'nt know what to do. I am taking pretty strong medication for my blood pressure and it causes me to have the shakes, that topped with savage heartburn and generally self pitty results in one miserable preggo cow. Can't believe that from midnight tonight all the 30th June babies are full term!!! Im so excited.

i think its because that i have the two kids and there is no one to look after them as Andy is at work and cant get the time off... but they want me in friday to see if it has dropped so im hoping it has


----------



## Annamumof2

DragonMummy said:


> Claire I lay there, think of England and let him do all the work :rofl:
> 
> PG maybe pm sofiekirsten? she was just induced at 36 weeks.
> 
> Anna boo to high bp and crappy dreams. I just had one that I had the baby and it was a blonde boy and the father was the musical director of my choir.... Mental.... Makes a change from my random sex dreams mind you.
> 
> Tor your boss sounds like a complete cock. She needs a slap.
> 
> Melly boo to the CT. Enough already!
> 
> AFM, the hormones MAJORLY hit today. I went into Sophies room and where it was so sunny I could see big patches on the walls where the paint is too thin and he's not put enough on. I knew he'd missed a couple of bits as he ran out of paint so I'd bought another tin of paint and a mini roller just to touch up but after about 20 minutes it became very clear that the entire nursery needed another coat and I couldn't reach high up and didn't have a big enough roller, couldn't go and get another one as my step mum went home with Harry's car seat last week and M has the other one in his car, plus I had no steps to reach high and no dust sheets to cover the furniture.
> 
> So I did what any self respecting woman would do with 19 days til her baby is born. I burst into uncontrollable snotty tears, phoned DH up and blubbed at him for a bit then phoned my dad and sobbed at him too. My lovely dad came round within half an hour and has been slapping another coat on. M has come home and is going to build the cot later for me. Am feeling better now and a bit silly but what can you do when the 'mones take over? Feck all!

lol ive had good dreams but i cant quiet see the colour of the hair or the eyes and things but omg for having a dream where the father is someone else...


----------



## MrsWez

PG - Sorry that you are not feeling well. I can't help much with the induction, I just hope you have a healthy baby and a speedy delivery

Doodle - I can't wait to see pics of your pram

Curlew - Hope your hands feel better soon.

Hann - Glad things worked out and your boss was nice about it.

Mel - Enjoy your class, sorry your hands are numb too

SS - So happy your move is almost over! 

SB and Squeeker, I need to think about freezing food too, I can't trust DH's cooking skills unless I want frozen dinners. 

DM, sorry your hormones are everywhere. I find myself crying at the smallest thing or getting very angry at the smallest things. So NOT me. I normally never cry. 

Anna, what a sad dream. I dreamt last night that my grandfather ( he passed away 11 years ago) was showing me around the city he grew up in. I cried when I woke up this morning. 

But 2 nights ago I dreamt Aaron cheated on me with a beautiful blonde woman. I was so mad that when I woke up, I hit him till he woke up. He's like what's your problem. I said what's your problem, I'm carrying your child and you leave me for a another woman, your don't even like blonde women. He rolled his eyes and went back to sleep. I said you can't go back to sleep until you tell me you won't be such a dick and do that in real life. He said "No, I'm going back to sleep, I want to meet this hot blonde." :growlmad:


----------



## Starry Night

Good morning, ladies

With all the talk of eating accomplishments I am getting very hungry and I just had breakfast! Im pretty sure Im reaching the 40 pound mark in weight gain. It is really bad. I know I lost weight the first trimester but not enough to make for that high of a gain. And with 5 weeks still to go!:nope: I refuse to do any more baking!! I just cant because I will only eat it all.

As for DTD, DH and I went at it like rabbits once we got the go-ahead and relearned how to do it (ha ha) but once again we are unable to do it anymore. Not for health reasons but because, one day, the way was suddenly shut. I guess I am just too swollen up there. I have heard of that happening to my other pregnant friends. I was just hoping to get a few more weeks in. *sighs* We have other fun but it is just not the same....

I am sorry for all the rotten dreams people are having. I have not had too many lately because my sleep is so poor. Though yesterday, as I was napping, I dreamed my water broke and the dream felt SO realistic that I had to feel my pants and the couch to make sure it did not actually happen.


----------



## BlueViolet

PG, sorry to hear the baby is measuring smaller. I think they're all averages, so I hope he/she will catch up soon. 

Doodle, congrats on getting your stroller. I remember how long you've been waiting for it. 

DM, I've taken a similar approach to DTD. If it works to induce labor great, if not, at the very least my husband is happy and I'm more relaxed. 

Wez, it's great that your cervix is getting ready for labor. I learned at our class that the cervix gets softer and thinner and lowers as the body gets ready. It's funny, last year I never would have thought I'd be discussing another woman's cervix online...LOL

Hann, glad you're officially done with work and that your phone call went well. Yey! 

SB, I can't say I've been craving exercising, but I'm more likely to jump in the pool and swim to give my legs a workout. I'm also trying to remind myself to do kegels because time is running out. Let's hope they work! Everyone's been saying that long walks induce labor, but sadly that's not my strong point at the moment. Between the heat and having to pee so often, the most walking I do is grocery shopping. Yesterday I went to 4 different shops and I used the bathroom twice in an hour and a half. Good thing they had restrooms! 

Tor, congrats on the good news about the placenta placement!

Squeeker, it's great you've been so productive. I have every desire to get stuff done, but not so much energy to make it happen. 

Mel, hope you like your class! 

Anna, hope your bp gets under control soon.

Jay, sounds like you need to make your own decisions and if that means keeping your MIL in the sidelines, then so be it. I think it's uncommon for medical personnel to practice on their own families. Obviously, it's your call. I wouldn't want to have someone pushy there. I would totally tell them off in my hormonal daze and I'd probably regret the words later. 

Curlew, hope you feel better! 

Right now I'm debating whether I should straighten the house because my MIL might be dropping by. I'm in the middle of assembling the baby swing, making greeting cards, trying out printmaking, and maintaining the container garden on the deck. I have so many half finished projects going, it's rather embarrassing. Oh, well! My husband is gone for a business trip and I thought I'd be more productive, but no luck yet. I'm attaching pictures of my proudest project - the container gardening. There is also a picture of the pool, but without me in a swim suit. No one needs to see that...LOL 

Also, I can't believe I made it to 36wks. The time flew by :)
 



Attached Files:







pool and garden.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 7









tomato plant.jpg
File size: 61 KB
Views: 4









herb container.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Clareabell

BV im very jealous of your pool its currently cold, rainy and windy here). Your container garden is really good. Im not crafty in the slightest, I wish i was.


----------



## Annamumof2

MrsWez said:


> PG - Sorry that you are not feeling well. I can't help much with the induction, I just hope you have a healthy baby and a speedy delivery
> 
> Doodle - I can't wait to see pics of your pram
> 
> Curlew - Hope your hands feel better soon.
> 
> Hann - Glad things worked out and your boss was nice about it.
> 
> Mel - Enjoy your class, sorry your hands are numb too
> 
> SS - So happy your move is almost over!
> 
> SB and Squeeker, I need to think about freezing food too, I can't trust DH's cooking skills unless I want frozen dinners.
> 
> DM, sorry your hormones are everywhere. I find myself crying at the smallest thing or getting very angry at the smallest things. So NOT me. I normally never cry.
> 
> Anna, what a sad dream. I dreamt last night that my grandfather ( he passed away 11 years ago) was showing me around the city he grew up in. I cried when I woke up this morning.
> 
> But 2 nights ago I dreamt Aaron cheated on me with a beautiful blonde woman. I was so mad that when I woke up, I hit him till he woke up. He's like what's your problem. I said what's your problem, I'm carrying your child and you leave me for a another woman, your don't even like blonde women. He rolled his eyes and went back to sleep. I said you can't go back to sleep until you tell me you won't be such a dick and do that in real life. He said "No, I'm going back to sleep, I want to meet this hot blonde." :growlmad:

i just couldnt figger out why i was crying then when i woke up alittle more i relised i had a bad dream which really got to me.. i havent had one before and i hope i dont have one again...


----------



## MrsWez

Starry, please don't be hard on yourself. I know lots of women that have gained more than you. My sister gained 70+lbs the first time around. (She also ate fast food almost everyday too) If I could bake, I'd be right there with you. :hugs:
You must have been a sight, feeling your pants and couch when you woke up in a panic.

BV, sounds like you are having a productive day. I put my swing together too, it was actually fun.
So jealous of your pool. I'd kill for one right now.


----------



## MrsWez

Annamumof2 said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> PG - Sorry that you are not feeling well. I can't help much with the induction, I just hope you have a healthy baby and a speedy delivery
> 
> Doodle - I can't wait to see pics of your pram
> 
> Curlew - Hope your hands feel better soon.
> 
> Hann - Glad things worked out and your boss was nice about it.
> 
> Mel - Enjoy your class, sorry your hands are numb too
> 
> SS - So happy your move is almost over!
> 
> SB and Squeeker, I need to think about freezing food too, I can't trust DH's cooking skills unless I want frozen dinners.
> 
> DM, sorry your hormones are everywhere. I find myself crying at the smallest thing or getting very angry at the smallest things. So NOT me. I normally never cry.
> 
> Anna, what a sad dream. I dreamt last night that my grandfather ( he passed away 11 years ago) was showing me around the city he grew up in. I cried when I woke up this morning.
> 
> But 2 nights ago I dreamt Aaron cheated on me with a beautiful blonde woman. I was so mad that when I woke up, I hit him till he woke up. He's like what's your problem. I said what's your problem, I'm carrying your child and you leave me for a another woman, your don't even like blonde women. He rolled his eyes and went back to sleep. I said you can't go back to sleep until you tell me you won't be such a dick and do that in real life. He said "No, I'm going back to sleep, I want to meet this hot blonde." :growlmad:
> 
> i just couldnt figger out why i was crying then when i woke up alittle more i relised i had a bad dream which really got to me.. i havent had one before and i hope i dont have one again...Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

BV- Can I come and live with you?! I love your pool! I want one!! :)


----------



## MrsWez

Doodlepants said:


> BV- Can I come and live with you?! I love your pool! I want one!! :)

I second this! :thumbup:


----------



## Tor81

MrsWez said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> BV- Can I come and live with you?! I love your pool! I want one!! :)
> 
> I second this! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I third this!!!

xx


----------



## foxforce

Hi everyone

Sorry long time no post just wanted to check in and see if anyone had had their baby yet?

Got past the full term stage!! :happydance: Congrats to everyone :flower: 

Wow doodle your bump look excellent in your pic, very low too, mine is still sat quiet high.

I have a lovely wedding up at Lake Windermere this weekend and then after that baby can come anytime lol fx'd for some good weather!

Right HV is coming tomorrow at 10am so need to finish cleaning! 

Take care all xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Congrats on being full term Fox!

Sofie who's dd was the same as ours has had her baby, Jake. The're both doing well and are home I think.

I hope the weather's nice for the wedding at the weekend :) Hopefully bubs will stay put until after then!
x


----------



## Blue_bear

Back from my MW appt, she weighed me :( It wasnt as bad as i thought though i dont think. She said i have put on the 'text book' 12kg so as long as i dont put on too much more, i guess im pretty happy with that!

Fundal is measuring bigger again but as we have all learnt, it generally doesnt mean much! She had a really good feel and said he is still 3/5ths palp, and a 'really good size, but not too big'.
She is putting my refferal through to the birth centre as im low risk, and i have decided not to have a birth plan.....I dont really feel strongly enough about anything to feel the need to have it in writing. I trust hubby and i trust that he knows what i do and dont want if i am not with it etc. I actually feel better for deciding this, as trying to have it on paper was stressing me out. 

All good though, she confirmed that all the period type cramping and shooting pains is my body preparing and him moving lower. They have been particularly bad today too. 

Hope everyone else is ok, i have been reading just not had much to say! 

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

BB-That sounds like pretty good weight gain to me! 3/5 how exciting!

Here's a pic of the pushchair- it's in carrycot mode as the seat unit's in storage under the cot as we won't need it for a couple of months (please excuse the mess! I haven't had time to tidy this afternoon yet):
 



Attached Files:







UPPAbaby 003.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BlueViolet

Bb, glad your appointment went well. Sorry to hear the cramps are bad, although, that means one step closer to labor and meeting your little one. 

Doodle, Wez, and Tor, you're welcome to hop on over. I could use the company :) It would be a prego pool party complete with a barbeque! Can't forget the food...too important! Too bad everyone is so far away. Wez, at least you have the ocean. Much prettier than my tiny pool. You should take a day off work and make it a beach day with hubby!


----------



## Hann12

Doodles - the pram looks great! 

BB - 12kg is 26 pounds which isn't much - most baby books say around 35 pounds so you'll be totally fine and well within that! Well done! Its good that the baby is a good size and that its getting engaged! So exciting! I haven't had any of those pains (apart from one day where i had period type cramps for an hour) and I'm sure mine is still wiggling around so I must be way off my body being ready! You won't be long now!!

FF - not long for you too! I can't wait to start hearing all the birth announcements! Poor Linds is going to have a busy time with baby Sophie and updating the front page - think we might have to let her off her duties!!

BV - I love the pool and am also very jealous!

Just had an extremely nice stir fry for dinner. Greg is at the partners only NCT night. Its funny because I'm nervous for him even though I wasn't nervous when I went yesterday and he is extremely sociable. I think I'm just being weird! Really looking forward to him coming home to say how it went though.


----------



## emzeebob

ok so as i posted the other day ive been feeling abit off with a headache etc had my 34 week appointment yesterday and my blood pressure was 143/87, i thought that was too high but midwife (who was a locum covering my sick midwife) sed it was just stress and i need to take it easy,

wen i worked at a hospital as a care assistant i was always told to inform the dr if it was about 130 top number, i dont no really wat to do, should i not panic like her or wen i go drs tomoro (for a huge rash that has just appeared along my groin, inside and leg and half way down my inside thigh) should i mention it to her?

oh and had my anti-natal breastfeeding class today which proper freaked me out, i felt so uncomfortable massaging my boobies (above cloths obv lol) infront of 12 women i didnt even no 

I love ur new pram doodles, sorry havent had time to mention anyone else theres so much to catch up and we all waffle lol

hope u all having a gud day and its not raining and gails like it is here

emee x x x


----------



## Doodlepants

I'd just mention your BP when you go in tomorrow- they'll probably check it again for you and go from there.
Hope your rash clears up- just what you want at 8 months pregnant! x


----------



## Clareabell

Emzee dont worry too much about that BP. In pregnancy it is the bottom number you have to be worried about and that's only when it goes over 90. The top number is too do with emotion so of you were anxious or stressed it becomes higher. Take it easy and I'm sure all will be fine but also trust your instincts and f you feel unwell, head aches etc call in. Hope it comes down :)

Doods- love the pram well worth the wait! 

Hann- your dinner sounds yum! I'm starving!


----------



## MrsWez

Cute pram, Doodle

Getting close, FF!!

BB, It's getting closer for you. I'm have a very simple plan that only states things I don't want to happen. 

BV, I would love to go to the beach more often, but my skin is very sensitive right now and DH and I have opposite schedules. 

Emzee, the thought of rubbing my boobs in front of people I don't know would be uncomfortable too


----------



## Clareabell

Bb - glad your appointment went well today :)


----------



## DragonMummy

I've read it all but am too busy PMSL at Claire and her peas!!! Brilliant!!!


----------



## Clareabell

Glad to amuse, consequently my mum has text and rung me throughout the day. Clearly thinks I'm a woman on the edge. :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Lol the peas story had me pmsl too! Thanks Claire for making me laugh  I'm sure it was not remotely hilarious at the time though, lol you poor thing x

Doods, loving the pram, you must be so excited to finally have it!

BV if there's an open invite, I'll join the preggo pool party too :)

Hmmm... I'm on my phone and can't remember the other stuff I wanted to respond to. :dohh: 

Big love to everyone else x x


----------



## BlueViolet

Mummy, yes, open party, so hop on over :)


----------



## mummySS

Oh that's what I wanted to say - Tor, how much longer for you now at work? I forger what your job is - is it quite stressful? (although what job isn't I guess!). Your boss sounds like mine, I can't believe she said those things! I hope you didn't take it too much to heart. I've definitely developed a thick skin over the years with some of the stuff mine comes out with... Xx


----------



## Hann12

I have just spent the past hour tidying up the nursery! Feeling the nesting vibes tonight :)
Just put a load of baby towels, bibs and blankets in the wash too. I can't wait to find out what we are having then I'm going to get more decoration for the room to make it look better. Getting excited!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann I've just done the same. She actually has a nursery!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann and DM, good job nesting! Post some pictures :)


----------



## MrsWez

DH got a new toy

I can't use it yet but hopefully next summer I can. Until then I can sit on the bank, read a book and relax in the shade.

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/jetski.jpg


----------



## Squeeker

MrsWez, nice new toy! I've never been on one, but they look like a lot of fun! Do you live on the water?

Hann and DM, I have been nesting tonight as well! Unfortunately, because the baby's room has no floor atm I can't do anything too productive in that respect, so I've been organizing other things around the house. 

We received our stroller (Baby Jogger Summit) today and it's FABULOUS! It was SO easy to assemble and fold up, etc... I want to take it out now! Anyone have a baby that needs a walk? :thumbup:


----------



## MrsWez

Squeeker said:


> MrsWez, nice new toy! I've never been on one, but they look like a lot of fun! Do you live on the water?
> 
> Hann and DM, I have been nesting tonight as well! Unfortunately, because the baby's room has no floor atm I can't do anything too productive in that respect, so I've been organizing other things around the house.
> 
> We received our stroller (Baby Jogger Summit) today and it's FABULOUS! It was SO easy to assemble and fold up, etc... I want to take it out now! Anyone have a baby that needs a walk? :thumbup:

We live 25 minutes away from the ocean and about 5 from a river. The one joys of living in myrtle beach. 

Congrats the stroller! We have two and I've been playing with both!


----------



## DragonMummy

Going to get Dh to put the bars back on the cot bed tonight a.d bring the boxes of Harrys baby stuff down from the loft. Guess we should get the pram down too so we can have a play. Nice toy wezzles. Am tres jealous. Although I quite fancy relaxing with a book too....


----------



## Clareabell

Thinking of Kelly and Abbie today. Glad the sun is shining for them! :hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

Hopefully it's sunny where they are today.
Rest in peace baby Evan xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Sigh..... I can't think of anything worse. No mother should have to bury her child. Not ever.


----------



## mummySS

Thanks for remembering Claire. Kelly, thinking of you today x x x


----------



## melissasbump

Thinking of you Kelly and Evan xxx


----------



## Hann12

Well remembered Claire. 

Kel - also thinking of you and your family today :hugs:


----------



## caz_hills

Hi girls,

Not posted or had the chance to read posts since Sunday so sorry if Ive missed some big news or posts as Ive just caught up on the last few pages!

Kelly  thinking of you and your family today. Xxx :hugs:

BB  glad your appointment went well and that everything is going smoothly for your pregnancy. I think that my weight gain is about the same as yours but Im 2 weeks behind, hopefully I wont put on too much more!

Doodle  love the pram! We have ours at home too and I love playing about with it and collapsing it, putting the carry cot on, then the seat etc! How sad but I love getting prepared with everything.

Hann  how was your NCT class? Did it go well and were the people nice? We had dinner with our NCT couples last night and they are lovely. One couple found out they are having a caesarean section next Thursday  so the first baby in the group!

Blue violet  LOVE your pool.. am v jealous! Its raining here, boo.. :nope:

AFM  Ive finished work now, woohoo, and Im now off work for 5 weeks before baby comes. It feels so nice to be off work and just trying to switch my mind off now as Im still thinking of tonnes of jobs to do (not work related but baby and at home) but really want to chill out too. Work really spoilt me and we now have so much stuff at home for the baby - plus we have a baby shower on Saturday which will be lovely so lots to look forward to over the next few weeks. :happydance:

Caz. xx


----------



## Hann12

Hi Caz - bet it feels such a relief to be finished work! I know I felt great when I had decided to stop. Take a few days to relax, you should have time to do everything you need to still. I think its important to do things for ourself right now as well as preparing the house for the baby. 
Your NCT group sounds nice. Mine really is too and we are all due within 12 days of each other - first is due on 4th July and I'm the latest with the 16th. Its just such a relief to meet nice people who are very local. The men met for the first time last night and apparently got on very well so I'm happy for Greg too as he'll have local friends too.

Plan for today - walk into town and get my boots parenting club changing bag finally. 
Might also plan what else I need to do over the next 5 weeks.

Nursery photos - so I haven't got any pictures for the walls or bunting or mobiles etc yet because I want them to be gender related but you can see its taking shape:






We also have the blue cushion cover for our widgey so it won't look too girlie if a little boy pops out!


----------



## caz_hills

Love the nursery Hann - it's looking great! So glad NCT went well - it is lovely to have people who are close by and who are at the same stage of pregnancy as well. It will be great to have that support when the babies come!


----------



## palmergal

still waiting for letter to come through for 36 weeks growth scan and im gonna be 35 weeks on monday. what should i do?


----------



## DragonMummy

Phone either your mw or the US department?


----------



## palmergal

phoned them and eventually got through to someone. But really peeved off as they have booked me in for my 36 week ultrasound on a friday knowing full well my husband works thursday night until 8 am and i have no way of getting kids down with me or any1 to watch them.


----------



## MrsWez

Thinking of Kelly, Evan and Abbie today. It's going to be so hard on her. :cry: Burying your baby is so wrong and unnatural. It's bringing back so many memories for me. I hope she knows how much we care and are touched by her little man. 

It's so sad that we've lost two little ones in our group. Not, of course, including early losses. :angel:


----------



## MrsWez

Caz, congrats to being on maternity leave. I'm so jealous, I have to stick it out if I want my full 12 weeks with Jonathan. 

Beautiful nursery, Hann!!

PG, I hope you get your scan information soon.


----------



## mummySS

Hann - nursery looking good! your quilt looks lovely :D

Caz - congrats on finishing work.... i'm sooo jealous! that's great that you got a good bunch of gifts from them... My last day tomorrow, bring it on! 

Hann and Caz, glad you found some nice NCT friends. My group also seem to be really nice. I think everyone's just really in the same boat and is grateful for 'normal' people going through the same situation that live nearby! 

Wez - good morning!

I've just had news from three pregnant friends! Two of them have just had girls :) 

The other one is due in 2 weeks time and has just been diagnosed with Bells Palsy. It's basically where the side of your face freezes up - poor thing was terrified and thought she was having a stroke. Apparently it can be brought on by pregnancy but is still really rare (like 1 in 5,000). I feel SO bad for her, she is totally panicking about the baby coming now, as she can barely eat and drink properly and can't shut her right eye. Apparently there's an 85% chance of recovery... but goodness what if it doesn't go away, how horrible...


----------



## MrsWez

Good Morning, simmy!! Out of curiosity what time is it there? It's around 8:40AM here.


----------



## DragonMummy

is 1357 here x


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies,

Im so tired today! had to get up early as waiting for a parcel to be delivered for OH (still hasnt come) but i have just woken up again, theres no card left so that was lucky!

Hann, lovely nursery pics! Its really coming on! x:thumbup:

Caz, yay for being off work ! Makes you realise how close we are now doesnt it? Dont do too much at once, give yourself plenty of tiime for R and R as well.

DM, Saw your nursery pics on FB, Its really lovley too, prefect for a little girl! :thumbup:

PG, These places can be so crap cant they? Was that the only slot they had available?

Mummy, lovely news re your friends babies, not so much about the condition that your friend has developed! that sounds horrid the poor girl!

Wez, its 1355hrs now, making us 5 hours ahead i believe? Hope the sun is shining there! Loving your hubbies new toy by the way!

Well, i had ante natel last night (nhs) it was pretty good, went into detail on pain relief and i now think i really dont fancy an epidural! I am not at all ruling it out as im sure its a different story when im in labour, just gonna try and get as far as i can with the other options 1st. 
Taking the dog to the vets later as we have found a hard pea sized lump under his chin which was bleeding last night, he is full of beans but any type of lump freaks me out so gonna get it checked and hopefully will be all ok.

Not a lot other stuff to report other than im getting lots of period type cramps! yay! x


----------



## Hann12

HI everyone,
So with Linds taking this thread we thought it was only fair to give her a break when it came to the graduate thread. So I have said I'll set it up. I have no idea how good I'll be at updating the front page etc when the baby comes but I'll do my best.

Linds suggested we added some helpful links to the front page, so if anyone has any they think would be good can they PM me them and I will put them on.
Also what do we want to call the group? July beach bump graduates? July beach bump babies? Any suggestions welcome. 
Also not sure how to do the fancy graphics for our signatures so if anyone can help with that please let me know.

If anyone wants anything else included please just say. I assume it would still be housed in the pregnancy groups and discussions area?


----------



## MrsWez

melissasbump said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Im so tired today! had to get up early as waiting for a parcel to be delivered for OH (still hasnt come) but i have just woken up again, theres no card left so that was lucky!
> 
> Hann, lovely nursery pics! Its really coming on! x:thumbup:
> 
> Caz, yay for being off work ! Makes you realise how close we are now doesnt it? Dont do too much at once, give yourself plenty of tiime for R and R as well.
> 
> DM, Saw your nursery pics on FB, Its really lovley too, prefect for a little girl! :thumbup:
> 
> PG, These places can be so crap cant they? Was that the only slot they had available?
> 
> Mummy, lovely news re your friends babies, not so much about the condition that your friend has developed! that sounds horrid the poor girl!
> 
> Wez, its 1355hrs now, making us 5 hours ahead i believe? Hope the sun is shining there! Loving your hubbies new toy by the way!
> 
> Well, i had ante natel last night (nhs) it was pretty good, went into detail on pain relief and i now think i really dont fancy an epidural! I am not at all ruling it out as im sure its a different story when im in labour, just gonna try and get as far as i can with the other options 1st.
> Taking the dog to the vets later as we have found a hard pea sized lump under his chin which was bleeding last night, he is full of beans but any type of lump freaks me out so gonna get it checked and hopefully will be all ok.
> 
> Not a lot other stuff to report other than im getting lots of period type cramps! yay! x

It's really freaking hot and sunny here today. Our next chance of rain is next Thursday, other than that we haven't had rain in over 3 weeks. 

I have the same plan for pain relief. The only issue is here we don't have gas and air, you either get a narcotic, epidural or nothing. I wish I had more options. There is no birthing center for hours. :( 

I'm getting cramps plus back pain now! :happydance: Although he's freaking me out by being so quiet today.


----------



## Hann12

Simmy - I know someone that had bells palsy, not pregnant actually an older lady. Her confidence was totally knocked but she has recovered. Not a nice thing - :hugs: for your friend!

Mel - I still have no period pains or BH!! I don't think mine ever wants to make tracks to come out!! Funnily enough my NCT class really put me off the thought of an epidural even more than I was already (which was a lot - had been thinking with my back it might be necessary though but not so much now!). 

Just picked up my boots changing bag - there is no way anyone would spend £30 on it! Okay for free though. I still never got my nuby pump, stupid people, but I did get my cow and gate cuddly cow. Linds - you are not missing out, its pretty rubbish! 

I have even been super good and called the MIL, she was actually okay today and made reference to how terrible she has behaved recently due to her depression from the pills and how she will be much better now she has stopped them. Fingers crossed!!

Now I'm just chilling watching an old x-men film, ah this is the life!! :)


----------



## MrsWez

I think that's a great idea, Hann!! I like Beach Bump Graduates! It's a great way to keep the group together. I like the idea of the link at the front page.


----------



## DragonMummy

Because I am an extremely dull person and despite being friends with most of you on FB, I am going to share my nursery pics on here too. Because we are finally getting somewhere!!! FINALLY!!! 

OK you have to imagine the bed with cot sides on and some toys.....

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/249955_10150614971050023_781605022_18811830_2575973_n.jpg

The changing unit (all neatly stocked with about a million nappies)

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/247357_10150614976110023_781605022_18811899_7482695_n.jpg

Curtains

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/247337_10150614985560023_781605022_18812005_5534795_n.jpg

Wardrobe all neatly arranged 

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/251191_10150614970915023_781605022_18811827_3797010_n.jpg

Needs no explaination....

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/260261_10150614954800023_781605022_18811703_1734546_n.jpg


JUST in so much trouble when DH gets in and realises i've been up a ladder with a hammer

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/251703_10150614954790023_781605022_18811702_5830265_n.jpg

I guess the name is sticking.....

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/248599_10150615017490023_781605022_18812407_4578420_n.jpg


----------



## melissasbump

Sounds like you are having a nice chilled afternoon Hann! i got the boots changing bag too, its gonna be OHs so at least didnt have to buy him one or lend him my pink lining!
I think the new thread will have to go in the Parenting thread section? Well done you for taking it on! Im crappy at things like that so cant really help you with graphics etc unfortunatly. Is great that your MIL is being better, my mum couldnt have been nicer over last few days, wonder how long it will last!:wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah i like graduates. Originally I was (ambitiously) going to do several banners, "July Beach Bumps - June Graduate/July Graduate/August Graduate" etc etc but I'm not v techy. Someone suggested to me that I put a request in one of the tech help boards on here for someone to make them for us? If you look up "beach ball" under Google images, the BB logo picture comes up if you wanted to stick with that. I have it kicking about on file.


----------



## palmergal

melissa- yeh that the only appointment as i have the consultant the following week probably to discuss options if she still measuring small and to discuss medication etc.


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann12 said:


> Just picked up my boots changing bag - there is no way anyone would spend £30 on it! Okay for free though. I still never got my nuby pump, stupid people, but I did get my cow and gate cuddly cow. Linds - you are not missing out, its pretty rubbish!
> 
> I have even been super good and called the MIL, she was actually okay today and made reference to how terrible she has behaved recently due to her depression from the pills and how she will be much better now she has stopped them. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Now I'm just chilling watching an old x-men film, ah this is the life!! :)

Firstly I agree - I wouldn't pay £30 for that bag either. Especially when Next do some gorgeous Cath Kidston knock off ones for about £25! Secondly, I am still vexed about the pissing cows. THREE TIMES!!! Plus i had to go in and unsubscribe as well to stop receiving their crap. I didn't use many of their baby foods though. I was the puree queen. 

And as for your MIL, glad she has recognised she was being an arsehole. I think that's the closest you're ever going to get to an apology so bask in it, baby!!!


----------



## Hann12

The nursery looks amazing Linds! You have so much more storage space than we do, I'm jealous! I want the bunting too but have to wait to see if I buy blue or pink! I also love the little pink chest of drawers by the cot, where is that from? I'm tempted to look at those, they probably do boys and girls?

Okay so Beach Bump Graduates in the parenting section it is!
I will see if I can get help with the signature but will set the thread up first and then add to it.


----------



## Hann12

Linds - you probably feel about the cow the way I do about nuby. Scheming people who take from you but don't give back grrrrrr
I also think you're right on the MIL, I think she's probably too embarrassed to apologise so thats the closest we will get!


----------



## DragonMummy

Next. If you have a boy I'm selling a blue one ;)


----------



## Hann12

Good to know! Thanks :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks for doing the parenting group Hann :)

That blooming toy's rubbish! It's Shelby's new chew toy :blush: She loves it! We got ours quite early on, we got a polar bear from aptamil too :thumbup: Equally unimpressive :dohh:

I love the green you've used DM, it all goes together beautifully :)

Hann, I think your nursery is looking great too, I really love the quilt you made :)

I hope your dog's OK Mel, hopefully the lump won't be anything serious :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Okay so thread has been started at this link:

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/638138-beach-bump-graduates.html#post11049333

Please let me know if you want me to amend anything - its going to be a work in progress!!


----------



## BlueViolet

PG, good luck with your appointment. It's too bad they scheduled it when your husband can't make it. 

Mel, hope your dog's lump is nothing serious. 

Wez, great water toy! I'm impressed you're so close to the beach. People spend a lot of money to vacation there, as I am sure you know :) 

Kelly, we're thinking about you today :hugs: 

I'm impressed with the nursery pictures posted. I agree with Doodles, Hann, your quilt is very pretty. DM, the color scheme is beautiful and I love the letters you used to spell out Sophie. So cute! I've been on a mission to get some cute letters and I had found some ceramic ones in really pretty colors, but some letters were not in stock. I figured I'd buy what they had and come back later. When I got to the register they told me they're discontinuing them so they won't get more in stock. I'm glad I asked. But I'm still bummed out. Next I found these cloth ones from one of my favorite stores (sadly we don't have one here), but I think they will be a bit pricey, and I can't see them in person, so I'm not sure how they'll look. I wonder if I could make something similar...the edges are so curvy, so they probably won't look so good. I just can't justify spending $98 plus shipping on letters. Has anyone seen less expensive versions of these? 

https://www.anthropologie.com/anthr...l.jsp?id=974402&parentid=BAYNOTE#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## DragonMummy

Well mine were £1.50 each! :rofl:

Harry has similar ones on his door (plus various ones he's made himself and been given)


----------



## Doodlepants

Looks great Han! Good idea having the links on there!


----------



## DragonMummy

hmmm link just takes me to the home page. having a good look though - sometimes wish i was in the US, gorgeous stuff!


----------



## DragonMummy

hannah, THIS link was quite literally a lifesaver for me. Its the Edinburgh Postnatal Depression scale. This is what GP's and HV's use to gauge how you're feeling. I know we all have crap days but if you find your score is persistantly over 9 you should speak to your HV. If it's high (I was quite persistantly in the 20's) then see a GP immediately. I used to do this once a week once I was diagnosed with PND, it gave me a bit of control as I could see how I was getting on. Now I get under 7 every time.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Linds - just added it on!
I've also posted on the techie area to get a signature for us!

BV - I only get the home page too :( Looks like a nice shop though!


----------



## palmergal

BV- my husband hasnt been able to go to any of my appointments at all theyve all been when he has work or he has to watch the kids as our hospital doesnt like u bringing children into ultrasound rooms and the midwife room doesnt even fit our buggy in it.


----------



## DragonMummy

The page looks fabby. I've just subscribed.


----------



## Doodlepants

That's a really good link to have. I'd not heard of it before.
Do we need a link to the SIDS site- you know, things to do to reduce the risk etc? Or is everyone pretty clued up in that dept anyway?
Is there a page for those crysis people? I've not used them before but lots of people have mentioned them?


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet said:


> PG, good luck with your appointment. It's too bad they scheduled it when your husband can't make it.
> 
> Mel, hope your dog's lump is nothing serious.
> 
> Wez, great water toy! I'm impressed you're so close to the beach. People spend a lot of money to vacation there, as I am sure you know :)
> 
> Kelly, we're thinking about you today :hugs:
> 
> I'm impressed with the nursery pictures posted. I agree with Doodles, Hann, your quilt is very pretty. DM, the color scheme is beautiful and I love the letters you used to spell out Sophie. So cute! I've been on a mission to get some cute letters and I had found some ceramic ones in really pretty colors, but some letters were not in stock. I figured I'd buy what they had and come back later. When I got to the register they told me they're discontinuing them so they won't get more in stock. I'm glad I asked. But I'm still bummed out. Next I found these cloth ones from one of my favorite stores (sadly we don't have one here), but I think they will be a bit pricey, and I can't see them in person, so I'm not sure how they'll look. I wonder if I could make something similar...the edges are so curvy, so they probably won't look so good. I just can't justify spending $98 plus shipping on letters. Has anyone seen less expensive versions of these?
> 
> https://www.anthropologie.com/anthr...l.jsp?id=974402&parentid=BAYNOTE#BVRRWidgetID


I know, LOL. I know it when I go to work and when I'm driving around the city. Tourists make me stabby and I'm already hormonal. :growlmad:

As for the letters, my DH bought some from Walmart that are wood and stained them to match the crib. Not the fanciest in the world but I love that he took the time for our little man.


----------



## DragonMummy

Personally I would say everyone should read up on SIDS now. Reading any of it when you've just bought a fragile newborn home is just too sodding frightening for words. I still hold the Bounty booklet partially responsible for my PND for their rather ill thought out wording.


----------



## MrsWez

Hann, I love the links even though I'm in the US the information is very helpful and along the same guidelines!

DM, I've read up on SIDS and it's scary to know even if you do everything they suggest it could still happen. :(


----------



## Blue_bear

Thanks for taking on the new thread Hann! Its a shame admin cant set it up so that say 2 people can update front pages etc, just to take the pressure off one person. Please just make sure you say if you cant manage it once LO is here though and im sure someone will jump in. Otherwise....enjoy updating :)

We just need babies now.....its so exciting, i cant wait for the birth stories and piccys to start coming in :)


----------



## Doodlepants

I didn't think of that! Probably not the best idea to scare all of the new mummies half to death!
I can't think of any other links right now, I think the breastfeeding and PND ones are good and will be useful to use for everyone :)
Is anyone going to brave it and post an 'after' pic once their baby's born?


----------



## Hann12

BB - I know, it would be so much better if two people could amend the front page but hopefully once the babies are born and that information is on there it won't be too much to add to. 
I've added a link to the SIDs site for those that want the information.


----------



## Doodlepants

That's a good SIDS link Han, it's not scary like some of the ones that are out there!


----------



## MrsWez

I don't have a text buddy. :( You ladies may have to check on FB for my updates.


----------



## DragonMummy

I guess if she's knackered it won't hurt for one of us to have her password and pop in to update. That's what I was going to do. 

Re SIDS, the booklet we were all given at hospital had a whole section on sleep and right in the middle of it without warning was the phrase "sometimes babies die for no reason". Cue me refusing to sleep for several weeks in case he stopped breathing. However I was hugely reassured by my HV who said actually it's unlikely to ever happen for NO reason. Its generally down to some serious undetected heart problem or similar which just doesn't get picked up as theyre too tiny. She didn't believe that a healthy baby would ever just die for no reason at all. That made me feel a lot better. I was strangely reassured as well after reading a story in the news yesterday about 2 people (I cannot call them parents) who tried to hide the mothers methadone addiction when the baby was suffering withdrawal by rubbing methadone onto the babys gums and putting it in her milk. Baby is now fine (presumably with REAL parents now who are looking after her) and I just thought if a newborn can withstand THAT level of poor treatment then us guys doing our best should be ok. The parents got banged up, incidentally. Hopefully they will die painfully.

Anyway, that's my weird and rambling way of looking at it. However I am not relying on that and am going straight back on happy pills in 2 weeks so as to avoid dwelling on that too much and being convinced that everyone close to me is going to die....


----------



## DragonMummy

Wezzles want to drop me your number on pm? x


----------



## Doodlepants

Bloody hell DM- I'm glad I didn't have that booklet! Fancy putting something like that in a leaflet for new mothers!?!

I will admit, I still check on H and worry more than I should...


----------



## Hann12

I can give someone my password no problem. I'll see how I get on, of course I'm going to have the perfect baby and its going to be so good that I'll have loads of spare time :haha:


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann12 said:


> I can give someone my password no problem. I'll see how I get on, of course I'm going to have the perfect baby and its going to be so good that I'll have loads of spare time :haha:

Me too Hann, and he's going to be delivered to my door by a stalk :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

Aren't we all? I keep telling myself that my ridiculous pregnancy entitles me to a well behaved baby but she is just going to be devil child. I can TELL!!! Harry was a cherub though so some of you will get lucky!

Doods I actually complained (i was that disturbed by it! He was 2 days old when I read that ffs!) and they sent me a very patronising email back basically telling me it was my problem. Whatever.....


----------



## BlueViolet

Blue_bear said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> I can give someone my password no problem. I'll see how I get on, of course I'm going to have the perfect baby and its going to be so good that I'll have loads of spare time :haha:
> 
> Me too Hann, and he's going to be delivered to my door by a stalk :haha:Click to expand...

Sounds good to me, Bb! That stork better not be late! 

Also, it's too bad you guys can't open the anthropologie page. That's what happens to me when you post links to something from Mamas and Papas. It's weird how it recognizes our IP addresses and displays something different depending on where we're from.


----------



## DragonMummy

isn't it? I think i found the letters though. v pretty. Just call your child Bo or Jo. Much cheaper!


----------



## BlueViolet

DragonMummy said:


> isn't it? I think i found the letters though. v pretty. Just call your child Bo or Jo. Much cheaper!

HAHA! :rofl: Yeah, or Jr. 

Plus, I should hold off on putting letters on the wall until we know the baby has a vagina and not a penis. I'm curious to see if the scan was right. I keep trying to push for another ultrasound, but no luck yet. I'll find out soon enough :)


----------



## mummySS

So excited about the Graduates thread!! thanks Hann, and dont worry if you dont have much time to update, we will all understand! 

I had another couple of ideas re the thread. Just ideas though, so i wont be remotely offended if the rest of you hate them! 

1. I would love a banner as i'm proud to be a beach bump! But i wonder if there's any way to make it slightly smaller, as it's quite a big one and I know once babies are here we'll want to have baby banners etc. Thought it may get crowded esp for those who have 2 or 3 kids!

2. I have seen some other graduate threads that have sort of 'Awards' - this might be something fun to do when we've settled a bit with our babies. e.g. july beach bumps most impatient baby, biggest baby, longest birth, etc. Maybe it would be difficult to come up with something for everyone though. Anyway - we could think about this way down the line, it's too early now.

x


----------



## SugarBeth

WOW, *37* weeks!! Congrats to all of us full term now!! :happydance:

For me, it actually feels a lot more than just another week gone, it feels like a whole different game! I celebrated becoming full term last night by having huge amounts of BH after going for a long walk. DH said I was groaning and whimpering in my sleep - don't remember much of it myself though! He's very excited at the idea that she can come any day now!

I have my second baby class of the week to go to tonight. (my fourth out of like 7) I'm dreading it - it's SO hard to sit in their hard plastic tiny chairs for two hours straight! (I'm sorely tempted to sit on the floor, the chairs hurt my back so badly!) 

Hann, the graduates page looks great! 



MrsWez said:


> I don't have a text buddy. :( You ladies may
> have to check on FB for my updates.

Wez, we're not too far away from each other - I could be your text buddy. My phone makes me stick to only texting the US girls.



DragonMummy said:


> Aren't we all? I keep telling myself that my ridiculous pregnancy entitles me to a well behaved baby but she is just going to be devil child. I can TELL!!!

This is what I keep saying about Katie - this baby NEVER sleeps, she beats me up constantly, always moving into the weirdest positions to make me look very freaky and she's always getting me worried over something she's doing (like being posterior, and then maybe breeched, to being more posterior, not to mention how she hid her gender for one ultrasound, then was very reluctant to show it at all for the other two). She's going to be a handful, I'm sure!


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm a sure thing for the longest labour.... no?

Bloody marvellous ideas, Simmy. Or we could have the option of an avatar instead of a banner? I've had to ditch mine as I have so much crap in my siggy! My countdowns seemed more important :rofl:


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, soz haven't been on here much. You'd think with being on maternity leave i'd have a lot of time on my hands but i've been so busy! Went to Manchester for a few days to see Take That which was fab! Then Tuesday i had an all day ante natal class which was very informative. Feel more confident writing my birth plan now. Got a hospital tour this Sunday too hopefully! 

Have read back a few pages to try and catch up... 

Kelz am thinking of you and family today :hugs:

Caz - enjoy maternity leave and your baby shower on Sat! My mum has something planned for me on Sat but it's all a surprise! 

Hann and DM - love your nursery pics! Hann love the quilt and DM the letters on the door are gorgeous!

Mel - i feel the same about an epidural - am not against it and will have it if i need it but there's a lot more involved in it than i thought as was explained at my class so am going to try different options first too... Hope your dog is ok?

Am off to look at the graduates thread, thanks for creating it Hann!


----------



## DragonMummy

Early Learning Centre, Freckles!


----------



## mummySS

Hey frecks! glad you had fun at Take That - i'm sooooo jealous, we tried to get tickets but by the time i'd got my lazy arse out of bed they'd sold out. And to see them in machester as well is probably amazing!

Oh meant to say DM - the nursery looks gorgeous!! I love the green and the shade of pink. The curtains are beautiful too. Sophie's going to love it!


----------



## Hann12

Hey found this website which has some great decorations for nurseries:

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com

I'm going to get loads of stickers, bunting and name plaques when my LO is born!!


----------



## Hann12

Freckles - I'm due to see Take That when I'm 38 and 4 days.....
It might be cutting it too close to the due date but I'm hopeful!!


----------



## DragonMummy

SB are you kidding? Yours has been a breeze! That's my Harry pregnancy! (and he's a cherub - you're sorted ;)) Throw in some SPD, restless legs, acid reflux, piles, months of MS, several escape attempts, and a medical team that have no fecking clue how to deliver your child...... on top of the relentless fidgeting and being difficult for scans.... THEN you guarantee Devil Child :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Hann12 said:


> Hey found this website which has some great decorations for nurseries:
> 
> https://www.notonthehighstreet.com
> 
> I'm going to get loads of stickers, bunting and name plaques when my LO is born!!

Ooh yes this is a great website - i have a few things earmarked too! they have gorgeous light fittings and little bookshelf things too. :D


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann12 said:


> Hey found this website which has some great decorations for nurseries:
> 
> https://www.notonthehighstreet.com
> 
> I'm going to get loads of stickers, bunting and name plaques when my LO is born!!

I've ordered a dark pink vinyl decal to go above the cot from ebay. Will see how that looks..... want to find something to tie the furniture in a bit more.


----------



## Blue_bear

Is anyone getting their hubby anything for fathers day? I feel i should as i got a gift on mothers day....


----------



## Hann12

I can't wait to order personalised stuff/ gender related stuff!!


----------



## Hann12

BB I have - got a card and a little baby grow saying 'daddys little one' on it!


----------



## MrsWez

Blue_bear said:


> Is anyone getting their hubby anything for fathers day? I feel i should as i got a gift on mothers day....

My DH got a fecking Jet Ski. :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

I got a card from her as I'm not sure if she'll be here or not so I had to make a decision! I need to get DH a pressie from Harry and Sophie too. Think I'll get him a new tshirt or something. It's his birthday on the 16th so he's already getting a kinect for his xbox and a game. Quite enough!


----------



## DragonMummy

MrsWez said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting their hubby anything for fathers day? I feel i should as i got a gift on mothers day....
> 
> My DH got a fecking Jet Ski. :haha:Click to expand...

OMG - little bit of peecame out.....:rofl:


----------



## mummySS

MrsWez said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting their hubby anything for fathers day? I feel i should as i got a gift on mothers day....
> 
> My DH got a fecking Jet Ski. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Blue_bear

MrsWez said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting their hubby anything for fathers day? I feel i should as i got a gift on mothers day....
> 
> My DH got a fecking Jet Ski. :haha:Click to expand...

I am not telling my hubby this as he has been bugging me for years about a bloody jet ski. Apparently i agreed when we brought Levi that if i had him, he could get one. This was 5 years ago :) 
My justification now is that we live at the furthest possible point from the sea in the country, therefore it would be a huge waste....


----------



## MrsWez

It's true. It was a great buy (cheap), he's owned one before and he's wanted one since we went Jet Sking in Haiti a year ago. If it keeps him occupied and it's something we can do as a family one day, why not? I just hate it takes up half my garage.


----------



## melissasbump

Just got back from the vets... she couldnt tell us what the lump was without removing it so my hairy baby is having an operation on monday where it will be removed then sent away to be analysed. Im scared...:cry:


----------



## mummySS

Aww Mel :hugs: Chances are it's all ok... think positive!


----------



## sparky32

Hello ladies,

Gosh we're getting closer and closer, very scary, yet exciting.
The last few weeks have been crazy turns out i have obstetrics cholestasis and my liver function is way off so i have been getting monitored twice a week. The itching has stopped, thank god, but my liver is getting worse. Today they booked me in for a c-section on the 4th july when i will be exactly 38 weeks. I also had a scan today and baby is huge!!!! She is currently over the 95th percentile and is looking to be a 9lber!!! My consultant even wrote "big baby" in my notes argh! Also baby is 2/5ths palpable too and well on her to coming to meet us. I'm so excited so one way or another my baby will definitely be here by the 4th july.

Xxx


----------



## MrsWez

So sorry your worried, Mel. I hope all turns out well.

Sparky, it's exciting you have a date! 9lbs?! Big baby indeed. While your having your baby, I'll be enjoying fireworks and a cookout! I'll have a hamburger for you and baby!


----------



## caz_hills

Hi girls,

Wow, havent logged on since lunchtime and so much has been posted!

Hann  thanks for setting up our baby section, Ill def join and let me know if I can help.

DM  can I find you (and everyone else?) on facebook? 

Freckles  hope your baby shower/surprise is great whatever it is! 

Melissa  so sorry about your dog, I hope he/she is ok on Monday :hugs:

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

I have a question for you ladies that know about Red Raspberry Leaf Tea:

Does it have to be hot when I drink it? Can I make it into a big pitcher and keep it in my fridge to drink, or does it have to be fresh and hot? It's SO hot here that the thought of drinking hot tea in hot weather is enough to make me start sweating, let alone having to turn the stove on every time I want to make it (this is what has stopped me from making it previously!)


----------



## freckles09

Mel sorry to hear about your dog having to have an operation. Fingers crossed the lump is nothing serious. When will you get the results?

Hann - are you seeing TT locally? I prefer The Circus show they did but it was still amazing. 

Simmy - I see tickets popping up all the time for TT - if you want i can let you know if I see anymore.


----------



## DragonMummy

Caz I'm Lindsay Prior Judge. There's 2 of us on there, my profile pic is me with a littler Harry x 

I am so thrilled to report that despite my bump getting smaller, I am now joining the stretchmark crew! Knew my luck couldn't last.


----------



## samzi

I dont think it matters beth. I dont like it hot, but i like it slightly warm


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel my boxer had loads of lumps like that. Mostly they were nothing. A couple were cancerous but they just got whipped off and she was none the worse for it. Xxx


----------



## Hann12

Freckles - seeing TT at wembley stadium, I've been to literally every TT concert they have done - soemtimes more than once, so I'll be gutted to miss out now. I thought it would be hard to top the circus tour though!

Mel - :hugs: hope your dog is okay.

Caz - we are all on FB - PM me your name or email and I'll add you then you can add the others through me.

SB - I don't see why you need to drink the raspberry leaf hot, its probably fine cold, though if easier take the tablet form maybe? I'm not a hot drink drinker so I'm going to take the tablets.


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Mel, will you have to wait for long to get the results? I hope pups is OK. Hopefully it'll be nothing xx


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Kelly - have been thinking about you, Evan and your family all day. Big hugs.

Hann - fantastic new thread. I am assuming we are going to keep posting on here until we start popping?

DM - love the nursery its so pretty and fresh

Mel - sorry about your furry baby - hope the op goes okay

congrats to all of you reaching 37 weeks this week:happydance:

Have read through all the other posts but am unable to type much as this bl**dy carpel tunnel is killing me. Spent most of the day in bed yesterday as I felt so awful through lack of sleep. Feel less sleep deprived today but wrists still agony. To top it off I have chronic heartburn and acid indigestion as well.:growlmad:

Managed to get the last of the bits for my bag to take into hospital today as mum took me into town so just got to get them washed and then finish packing. Then I am starting on the bedding for the nursery.

Hope everyone is well and I will post when I can.


----------



## palmergal

im 34 weeks and 3 days now got most stuff just need to do some ordering onlne for stuff for me do u think i should do that asap?
also thinking of getting personalised blanket for baby from her big bro and sis is that a good idea, its for after the birth while in hospital so would need to order soon.


----------



## freckles09

Hann - no I didn't think they'd top the circus either, that was just amazing and I saw it quite a few times around the UK :blush: When will you decide if you're going to go or not?


----------



## sparky32

Hann, i feel your pain i've just had to give up my tickets to see the boys :( totally gutted. Always wanted to see them too. Hope you get xx


Mel, hope your dog is ok. Its heartbreaking when our dogs are poorly xx


----------



## caz_hills

I too have given up my TT ticket.... I was meant to be going in 2 weeks and 37 weeks pregnant at wembley didn't sound appealing. But am very sad to be missing it - just bad timing. 

Hann - have PM'ed you re facebook, thanks hun. x


----------



## mummySS

Thanks frecks, i guess i'm with Caz on this, as much as i really want to see them, just the thought of the crowds and the chaos at wembley makes me quite relieved i'm not going... I didn't go to the Circus tour either but saw it on TV and it was just awesome, so i'm not sure how they could top it either (robbie or no robbie!)


----------



## Hann12

Clearly I am on the insane list then going so late into the pregnancy! I might be okay but if I get to the day and feel not up for it then my mum is on standby for my ticket. I think she is hoping I don't go! I reckon I'll decide a few days before just because my mum will take the ticket so I can leave it pretty last minute!


----------



## melissasbump

Thanks everybody, i dont know how long the results take to come back but im hoping by the end of next week.

I would have loved to see TT never had tickets though and i KNOW i wouldnt have coped this late on.

DM, Just seen an advert on tv for the Kylie Aphrodite tour think its being shown on 17th June? On sky 3d i think.

Curlew, im feeling your pain re the CT, Is doing my head in!


----------



## mummySS

You'll be fine hann - if i had a ticket i would be getting mega excited! you'll manage! 

I went to lady Gaga when I was around 12 weeks preg but had the WORST sickness and nausea ever! I felt like utter crap and even had to run out to vomit a few times, but looking back on it i'm so pleased i went. I remember the concert better than the sickness.


----------



## Blue_bear

Mel - Sorry to hear about your doggie :( it is heartbreaking when they have to go in. MIne all have various illnesses/injuries so i can sympathise, will keep everything crossed that its nothing. I do believe alot of these kind of lumps turn out to be nothing as DM said.
My lab is going in on Monday too, he's just being castrated but i hate it when they have to have anthestic.


----------



## Hann12

Blue_bear said:


> My lab is going in on Monday too, he's just being castrated but i hate it when they have to have anthestic.

Um BB that actually sounds pretty horrible for the dog!!


----------



## palmergal

Gotta choose a spelling for my litte ones personalised blankie Esme or Esmee with an accent above first e?


----------



## SugarBeth

palmergal said:


> Gotta choose a spelling for my litte ones personalised blankie Esme or Esmee with an accent above first e?

I like Esme! Esmee makes me want to pronounce it "Ez- meee" instead of "Es-may"


----------



## Hann12

SugarBeth said:


> palmergal said:
> 
> 
> Gotta choose a spelling for my litte ones personalised blankie Esme or Esmee with an accent above first e?
> 
> I like Esme! Esmee makes me want to pronounce it "Ez- meee" instead of "Es-may"Click to expand...

I think it depends how you are going to pronounce it as SB shows.


----------



## palmergal

wanna pronounce it Es-May so should i have it Esme?


----------



## Hann12

Little bit annoying, you know I said that I spoke to my manager about work and everything was good and this weekend I'm picking up my stuff. Well my manager asked me to do a call with my colleagues to discuss a handover (they were meant to get in touch with me). Instead I sent a really nice email saying thank you for covering for me and gave them my personal email etc and asked when they wanted to have this call and I've had no response. I understand that they are now busy with my work too but I don't want to have to do a handover next week or even later with them. I just want to close work off in my mind. Sorry just ranting, I know there is not much to be done!!


----------



## Hann12

palmergal said:


> wanna pronounce it Es-May so should i have it Esme?

Yes I believe thats the correct spelling but check on a baby name website if your not sure.


----------



## BlueViolet

Mel, hope your puppy's lump is benign.

The circus sounds like fun. It always seem tough to make plans so late in the game because it's tough to predict how well you'll feel even in a few days. There are so many things I want to do, but a lot of them involve lots of walking or hiking and especially with this hot weather, it's not ideal. Plus, now I always consider whether there will be bathrooms where I'm going. 

For example, I was asked to go help with a fundraiser tonight selling hot dogs and raffle tickets in a local park to raise money for children's eyeglasses. I told them I'd definitely go and buy a couple of hot dogs, but I didn't want them to count on me for the whole time. I don't know how much of the heat I can take. Plus, I have no clue about the bathroom situation. I was hoping I could volunteer my husband to help, but he doesn't seem thrilled by it either. 

Also, I am proud to say that I got through the swing assembly and it seems sturdy. Assembling things is not my forte, but I think the nesting instinct helped. I was thinking of putting a rocker or glider in the nursery too, but turns out the swing is bigger than I thought, so there is probably no room. I'm going to call the room finished for now :) Here are some pictures:
 



Attached Files:







photo14.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4









photo12.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4









photo13.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4









photo8.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









photo10.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BlueViolet

I couldn't help myself, so I attached a few more pictures. Some of the things were hand-me downs, but I think they work. I got the bouncer from a friend, the lamp was from my MIL (it was in my husband's nursery), a bunch of the toys were shower gifts, and the changing table furniture was a freebie that my MIL was going to donate, so my mom painted it and it works. There is no clear theme in there, but I'm cool with it :)
 



Attached Files:







photo11.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 2









photo15.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2









photo18.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2









photo16.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 2









photo9.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummySS

Aww BV it looks beautiful! you must be thrilled with it! I love all the toys you have in there and the colours are lovely. 

I am getting mega-jel over all these beautiful nurseries! Paul has invited his parents down to stay next week to help us settle into the house, so i'm hoping they are going to help wiht our nursery. His mum is great at wallpapering apparently! (random skill for a MIL, right?! lol)


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahhh BV I LOVE IT! I love the doggy mobile! So cute!
You have sooooo many clothes, they all look adorable!

Palmergirl- I love the name Esme :)


----------



## Hann12

The nursery is gorgeous BV and I am astounded by the amount if clothes you have! What a lucky baby!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Thanks, guys! :) It's been a work in progress. We do have a lot of clothes because a huge portion were hand-me downs from a friends' baby girl. Plus, my mom and I can't seem to resist sales, so there are even more clothes not pictured. I'm not allowing myself to go to any more baby stores until she outgrows what she has. 

Mummy, good luck with the move and settling in. It must be so exciting! Definitely let other people help. You need to conserve your energy :)


----------



## Jenni4

love the nursery BV! Jealous!!

Okay, so this is going to sound a bit selfish... But here it goes... It turns out my work is finished pretty much for the summer and it was 115 degrees today...in celcius I think that is just listed under pretty fecking hot!! I'm just killing time eating and rolling around on my ball....I need someone to go into labor so I have something to look forward to because I am stuck in a time warp and time is standing still....any volunteers?? 
Of course I would volunteer, but seeing as time is at a standstill I believe I will be pregnant forever!!!! Arghhhh!!!! (okay, feel a bit better now that I got that out)


----------



## Hann12

Jenni4 said:


> love the nursery BV! Jealous!!
> 
> Okay, so this is going to sound a bit selfish... But here it goes... It turns out my work is finished pretty much for the summer and it was 115 degrees today...in celcius I think that is just listed under pretty fecking hot!! I'm just killing time eating and rolling around on my ball....I need someone to go into labor so I have something to look forward to because I am stuck in a time warp and time is standing still....any volunteers??
> Of course I would volunteer, but seeing as time is at a standstill I believe I will be pregnant forever!!!! Arghhhh!!!! (okay, feel a bit better now that I got that out)

Jenni - I'm at the standstill with you, I'm not sure I really believe its going to happen!!


----------



## Doodlepants

I feel the same Jenni! When we were trying to guess who would go first I was thinking about when I would go into labour- and I can't picture it! I really do feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever!- I also know I'm going to miss it once she's here iykwim? I've really enjoyed this pregnancy- I had a horrible time when I was pregnant with Holly- honestly- you've never seen such a swollen human being lol! But this time everything's great- no swelling- I'm nowhere near having to take my rings off or anything, shoes all feel comfy still.... I hope I don't pay for it with a long labour lol!
Anyway...come on babies!!!!!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

I felt like i was going to be pregnant forever, until my friend just had her baby. That day was a huge wake up call to me - like WOW, a real baby comes out of all this!! It really helped to make this all hit home, and now I can definitely picture me going into labor and getting this baby out!


----------



## Blue_bear

I agree, someone needs to have a baby soon as some sort of inspiration and motivation for the rest of us!


----------



## Doodlepants

Come on then BB- You first! :haha:


----------



## Jenni4

Hmmmm.... I think you Doodle...you are already fulll term and due in June!!!


----------



## sparky32

BV - the nursery is just beautiful :) :) so jealous. My little brother is redecorating our spare room into the nursery this weekend i cant wat xx

BB - i agree we need some beach bumps to become babies soon, i want to hear and be inspired by all the birth stories just incase "big bertha" comes early haha

Xx


----------



## MrsWez

I agree, Jen! I volunteer myself two weeks from today! I have everything ready but no baby. I feel like I've been pregnant FOREVER!


----------



## MrsWez

Great nursery, BV!! Love the giraffes!

PG, I love Esme, but I like it spelled Esmee. I don't know why.


----------



## Blue_bear

Id quite happily be first Doods......

Have got shooting backache and some ridiculous BH going on tonight.....stop teasing me baby!!!


----------



## Jenni4

okay! BB it is!! Now the pressure is on!! Hehe


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey girls can't catch up until I get my phone charger but I'm stuck on labour ward, been contracting since 2:30 when I came in I was very tachycardic - my pulse was 170 when I came in - so I've had the steroid injection for Atticus' lungs and theyve got me hooked up to a mass of monitors to see if my contractions will ease or not. I'm only 1cm dilated but the cervix is soft so they've done the fibronectin test too but I don't know the results yet. Hope everyone else is okay and I'll try and catch up on my phone if I can get my charger... Failing that I HOPE to be home tomorrow with baby still on the inside!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh goodness Eve, a few of us did wonder how you had been getting on today.

Keep us updated when you can, fingers crossed he hangs on in there for now xx


----------



## Hann12

Eve - I hope you and baby are okay - let us know what the fibronectin test says! You could be the first after all this chatter today! Fingers crossed that either way everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## samzi

hope he stays cooked for a little longer, say oh about 4 weeks :hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

Eve I was thinking about you today, I knew you were in for your iron, I had no idea you were contracting! I hope you're OK and little Atticus stays put a bit longer :)


----------



## MrsWez

Eve, hope Atticus stays in a bit longer. I hope your doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay the drs just been in to say they're gonna give me the steroids to relax my womb to try and stop the contractions long enough to get the 2nd lung steroids sorted at least. After that if I keep contracting they'll just let me labour. at least I got my last venofer today!!!


----------



## caz_hills

Aaisrie said:


> Hey girls can't catch up until I get my phone charger but I'm stuck on labour ward, been contracting since 2:30 when I came in I was very tachycardic - my pulse was 170 when I came in - so I've had the steroid injection for Atticus' lungs and theyve got me hooked up to a mass of monitors to see if my contractions will ease or not. I'm only 1cm dilated but the cervix is soft so they've done the fibronectin test too but I don't know the results yet. Hope everyone else is okay and I'll try and catch up on my phone if I can get my charger... Failing that I HOPE to be home tomorrow with baby still on the inside!!!

Hi Eve hope you are ok. Fingers crossed everything goes ok xx :hugs:


----------



## Clareabell

Eve - Hope you are alright and the little man stays put.


----------



## MrsWez

thanks for keeping us updated, Eve. I hope if he does come he's a healthy little boy.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls - hes probably just teasing as it seems (from the couple of posts I read) someone wants a baby to be born so I'll blame you lot


----------



## palmergal

hope ur ok Eve x We are exactly the same along. Hope he stays in there. keep posted


----------



## DragonMummy

You should be fine, Eve. My cervix was also soft and 1cm dilated when I went in. Apparently that's quite normal if you've dilated before. If not then bon voyage Atticus!


----------



## Annamumof2

Hope your alright eve and thinking of you loads


----------



## DragonMummy

omg BV your nursery is beautiful! i love the giraffe, so cute!

Pg I will stay out of the Esme conversation as my aunt is an Esme and she's a proper dirtbag. But I don't speak to any of that side of my family anymore anyway. But I just associate it with her.


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea I remembered you, or someone, saying about that before so I felt more relaxed knowing that. Theyre testing for uti as well in case that's causing it. Hopefully something will stop them, I don't want him out yet... I'd rather he was overdue than this


----------



## mummySS

Good luck Eve, i hope i wasn't the jinxer by wondering if you'd be the next! Hope atticus stays put for the timebeing, just a couple of weeks more! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm extremely pleased to announce that 6 tablets later and my contractions are back to random BH!!! Theyre keeping me in tonight as my heart rate is still dodgy. Hopefully hone tomorrow then just got to cone down for the other steroid jabs. Will hopefully het to catch up tomorrow x


----------



## Squeeker

DragonMummy said:


> Because I am an extremely dull person and despite being friends with most of you on FB, I am going to share my nursery pics on here too. Because we are finally getting somewhere!!! FINALLY!!!

Love the nursery! It's so cute! I can't wait to do mine... 



Blue_bear said:


> Is anyone getting their hubby anything for fathers day? I feel i should as i got a gift on mothers day....

I want to, but I'm not sure what. He got me a book for Mother's day - a kid's book, for the baby, which was really sweet. 



melissasbump said:


> Just got back from the vets... she couldnt tell us what the lump was without removing it so my hairy baby is having an operation on monday where it will be removed then sent away to be analysed. Im scared...:cry:

Fingers crossed for your pup... It's most likely just a fatty lump, but they know how to make us worry!



BlueViolet said:


> Also, I am proud to say that I got through the swing assembly and it seems sturdy. Assembling things is not my forte, but I think the nesting instinct helped. I was thinking of putting a rocker or glider in the nursery too, but turns out the swing is bigger than I thought, so there is probably no room. I'm going to call the room finished for now :) Here are some pictures:

Really, really cute nursery! Love the heart on the wall!



Aaisrie said:


> I'm extremely pleased to announce that 6 tablets later and my contractions are back to random BH!!! Theyre keeping me in tonight as my heart rate is still dodgy. Hopefully hone tomorrow then just got to cone down for the other steroid jabs. Will hopefully het to catch up tomorrow x

Glad to hear that everything is turning out OK... it did seem like everyone jinxed you!

AFM, nothing too exciting going on here today. This weekend we have our annual BBQ and campfire party. Because I'm so preggers, we decided to keep it to a "small gathering of friends" which hass turned into 25 people, which is fine... except it's supposed to rain now, so I have no idea what we're going to do!

Kinda funny... last year's BBQ was a late night, lots of beer consumed, etc. This year there will be 3 infants, and 2 pregnant ladies! I don't think it will be so late of a night this year, and probably very little alcohol!


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> I'm extremely pleased to announce that 6 tablets later and my contractions are back to random BH!!! Theyre keeping me in tonight as my heart rate is still dodgy. Hopefully hone tomorrow then just got to cone down for the other steroid jabs. Will hopefully het to catch up tomorrow x

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Jenni4

Glad everything is okay Eve... I was starting to worry since I made the comment that I need a baby born for motivation. I take it all back!! :wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

Yihar! Glad atticus has settled x


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls!! Can't wait to see the nursery pics you are all talking about! Had my 2nd steroid jab - they fucking hurt.. Now my arse is sore on both sides lol gotta have one tonight and the last tomorrow morning but they said if my heart rate and contractions stay down then I can go home and cone back for them so just got to wait for the dr to give the go ahead! Until then I'm fucking keeping my legs well crossed!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad the contractions have died down Eve, hopefully you'll be home soon!


----------



## Blue_bear

Glad things have died down this morning Eve, fingers crossed they release you!


----------



## Aaisrie

Not getting home tonight. Got to have my other 2 dexamethasone (steroid injections - one tonight and one tomorrow morning). Then also have to have 3 lots of adalat ****** which are follow on tablets from the nifedipine (that I had last night) to stop me contracting. The drs said I should get home tomorrow lunchtime ish after having the last dose. Atticus' heart rate was a bit slow this morning (normally 145 was down to 105-110) even though he wasn't asleep but they eventually got him up to 120 so hopefully it won't dip again.
Hope everyone is well and keeping their babies in too!!! I'm gonna have a shit load of pages to catch up on you all!!


----------



## curlew

hi all

Eve glad atticus is staying put for the moment. Poor you having a sore butt with the injections as well as everything else.

Loving all the beautiful nursery pictures. Hope everyone else is okay.

Had an okay night last night but hands still playing up so another short post from me I'm afraid but I am keeping on top of all your news.


----------



## caz_hills

Squeeker  how funny, we usually have an annual BBQ in June too but tomorrow were having our baby shower. Last year was all day BBQ then onto a club and loads of booze consumed and this year Im making virgin cocktails and potato salad! Hilarious, how our lives change! Fingers crossed for the weather for both of us!

Eve  pleased things settled down last night, hope you managed to catch a few zzzs in the hospital last night. I hope you manage to get home tomorrow and that the heartbeat improves too. Thinking of you :hugs:

AFM - had busy morning, shopping for tomorrow's BBQ, loads of food bought already and bought a gazebo incase it rains. Had to lug it from Argos to the car, nearly 8 kgs so was a bit worried when I got home as baby was quiet but he/she is starting to kick now.

Quick question - when is safe to start drinking raspberry leaf tea? Bought some today and would like to start now but I'm 35 weeks, is that ok?

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Caz, it's fine to have it now. I've got RL tablets and it says 2 from 32 weeks. I had a look on 3rd tri and everyone there said 32 weeks too. I'd start with 2 cups a day and increase it after a week maybe :)


----------



## Blue_bear

I find the RLT disgusting, was trying my best to have 1 cup a day but i havent been very good at that.

Eve - Did you get the results of the Fibronectin test? Apologies if you have said and ive missed it.


----------



## Doodlepants

It's wrank isn't it? I got the tablets instead, much better!


----------



## melissasbump

Moring ladies.

Happy 35 weeks to me and Caz!!!:happydance::happydance:

Palmergal, i like Ezme, personolised blankets is a lovely idea.

Hann, i know what you mean re closing off work, although im done im going in next Wed and i just want it over with to be honest! 

BV, Lovely nursery pics! You have so much stuff! Its so nice you have the lamp than was in your husbands nursery.

MummySS, great that your MIL is good at wallpapering! Good luck for the move this weekend:thumbup:

Jennni, 115 degrees! wow thats hot! I agree re the time warp thing, i just want my baby to arrive!! I would gladly volanteer to be 1st but i dont think its gonna happen that soon for me!

Doodles, your comments about your pregnancy have given me hope that if i get pregnant again in the future, it may not be as horrendus as this time round!

Eve, sorry you are in hospital, i reckon Jenni jinxed you! Glad your contractions have settled down, bummer that you have to stay in an extra day but it must be for the best if thats what the doctors want.:hugs:

Squeeker, hope you enjoy your barbeque this weekend!

Curlew big:hugs: to you

We are off to stay the night at my parents later but at the mo im struggling with a nasty nasty headache. Boo!!:wacko:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls!!

Lol I definitely think we can blame Jenni :p 

BB I don't know what the results were I'd asked the mw about 4 times last night bit I don't know if she forgot or if they weren't on the system? They keep my notes at the desk too so I can't even check there.

Curlew hope your hands ease for you!

Caz I don't know about the RLT but I do remember it bein disgusting!!


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks girls, going to have a cup now and then increase number of drinks over the weeks. Can't believe I'm thinking about what to do to prepare for labour, it's madness!

I'll try and tea and if it's gross I'll think about the tablets instead, didn't think about getting them..... hmmm.....

Melissa - hope your headache gets better. And thanks for the 35 week congratulations, I'd forgotten today! Congrats to you - we're nearly there!

x


----------



## Doodlepants

Happy 35 weeks Mel and Caz!

Mel- this pregnancy's 100% easier- don't let this pregnancy put you off :)


----------



## palmergal

mel- i know the feeling i woke up with he most nasty headache and wont go away!


----------



## samzi

I like the RLT... :p


----------



## MrsWez

I've been drinking RLT too.

Eve, I think the blame is on Jen!! LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

Afternoon all. Everyone diddly dandy? I have read but I genuinely cannot remember any of what I have read.....


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol true Wez!!! 

DM that's pregnancy brain for you!!! 

Sherri this is just for you - my lunch:

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/9bcda1d9.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha Linds I feel the same, just read the past 2 pages and everything has disappeared from memory! 

Eve - saw you are hopefully going to be out soon, hope all is okay.

Caz and Mel happy 35 weeks!! Woo hoo!! Me tomorrow :)
Our babies will be here in 2-6 weeks, how exciting! Mine is currently kicking under my ribs, uncomfy!

Had my breast feeding class this morning, it went well and I have a clearer understanding of it all. No plans this afternoon except catching up on some sleep. Really tired today!


----------



## MrsWez

Eve, that looks digusting! It looks like it was already eaten! :sick:


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve - :sick:

I had one like that, but I got potato croquettes with it. The mince was saltier than actual salt though. Gack.

Hann - glad the class was good. Really hoping I get on better with my bf'ing this time. I think I will as I have a clearer idea of where i went wrong. And hopefully I won't be under a bloody great black cloud this time....


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh and re your 2-6 weeks, Hann - TMI alert.... I am seriously working on that. I am using the "shag the baby out" method still. Ironically it IS Martins birthday next week. For those of you that are still managing to get a bit of the old jiggy jiggy, have you noticed your orgasms have changed? I swear to god I must have woken the whole bloody road last night, it was SOOO intense! I told DH that it was enough to justify a third child. He just glowered at me :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

Eww Eve that looks awful :sick:


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Oh and re your 2-6 weeks, Hann - TMI alert.... I am seriously working on that. I am using the "shag the baby out" method still. Ironically it IS Martins birthday next week. For those of you that are still managing to get a bit of the old jiggy jiggy, have you noticed your orgasms have changed? I swear to god I must have woken the whole bloody road last night, it was SOOO intense! I told DH that it was enough to justify a third child. He just glowered at me :rofl:

Im gonna be trying this method too. Its only happening about once a week at the mo but will be stepping up, orgasms are wonderful, but lots of cramping afterwards!:wacko:


----------



## melissasbump

eve, thats look like a dog had diorreah on your plate!


----------



## MrsWez

@DM LOL, although Aaron has no interest in a second child, I do know what you mean about a more intense orgasm! We aren't doing the deed until the cerclage comes out though. Too uncomfortable


----------



## Clareabell

Afternoon, Happy 35 weeks to Mel and Caz :)

Eve - Your dinner looks gross, i thought the poached fish they gave me last Friday was bad but that def takes the lead. 

Hann - Glad the class went well. 

AFM - Had such a good day yesterday, spent three hours ironing and cleaned and bleached the kitchen and bathroom. Today I planned to clean out kitchen cupboards and paint the lounge skirting boards but I feel so sick nausea and upset tummy, i blaming the Mc Donalds I ate last night!! Serves me rigt not to be bothered to cook!


----------



## DragonMummy

omg not surprised!!


ok I think this next 2 weeks is when I am going to start packing weight on. I have just eaten an entire dr oetker mozarella pizza and I am still hungry. As in proper hunger pains.....


----------



## palmergal

Dm- i know what u mean i just packed away an entire tub of caramel chew chew Ben &Jerrys (Yummy!), and then sat and ate an entire cntalope melon. lol


----------



## melissasbump

palmergal said:


> Dm- i know what u mean i just packed away an entire tub of caramel chew chew Ben &Jerrys (Yummy!), and then sat and ate an entire cntalope melon. lol

its good when you do that as the melon cancels out the ice cream so its like you never ate it!:winkwink:


----------



## BlueViolet

Eve, glad you're okay and that Atticus is staying put for now. That food looks utterly gross. Surprisingly, the hospital cafeteria where our birthing center is has decent food. They've gone through a health kick, so it's nice salads and real veggies. I wouldn't normally eat hospital food, but we were there for an all day class and needed some food quickly. 

Clarea, be careful with those strong cleaners. I'm sure you probably already thought of it, but open the windows to let it air out or make your hubby clean. I haven't touched bleach since I got pregnant. I make my husband clean the bathrooms and therefore our bathroom is rather disgusting, but I don't care. I told him that if we had a claw foot tub, it would start walking on its own. But at least the guest bathroom looks good for company. I'm also making him bleach his own white clothes if there are stains I can't get out with Tide. So far he's been dealing with the stains. I'm such a bad wife...:rofl:

DM, I'm taking a similar approach and I'm also enjoying it. There is a lot more blood circulating down there and it makes a difference. 

Everyone's weekend plans sound a lot more exciting than mine. I hope it doesn't rain on your parties and you'll have some nice sunshine. We're just going to take it easy and get through more of our "to do list" before the baby gets here. If it works out we might go see a movie at the drive-in. 

Last night we did manage to help out with the fundraiser in the park. The church across the street let me in to use their bathroom, which made my day (wouldn't want to use the bushes in a public park). The church was having a bake sale and I couldn't help myself, so I bought some cheesecake. They kept making comments that I should have a slice of everything since I'm eating for two. Then one woman started to worry that I wasn't pregnant because "nowadays you never know." I reassured her that "yes, I'm 9 months pregnant, so good assumption in this case." They all started to laugh. 

Then we went grocery shopping. It was so much easier to have my husband there. He helped me stay away from impulse buys. Sometimes I bring home some rather strange food combinations. I think he'll have to join me on grocery trips from now on because not only is it easier on me, we also stayed on budget.


----------



## Jenni4

Okay....just caught up with today's posts and I take full responsibility for jinxing Eve!!! See....that's why I hardly ever post anything....I'm bad luck!!! I'll just continue to be a silent participant in this thread!! lol!!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Haha! No, don't be silent, we like having you around :) After next week, I'll volunteer to go into labor to keep you entertained. Let's see if my body cooperates. So far, not many cramps at all. I have a MW appointment on Tuesday, and I'm curious how that goes.


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> Haha! No, don't be silent, we like having you around :) After next week, I'll volunteer to go into labor to keep you entertained. Let's see if my body cooperates. So far, not many cramps at all. I have a MW appointment on Tuesday, and I'm curious how that goes.

Lol, I'd also volunteer. I'd love to have her out next week or the week after if she would want to appear then! (I doubt she will though, I have a feeling she's going to try and stay in there for as long as she can!)


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm trying my best to go into labour now! I know it's gonna end in a section no matter what but I would like to have a LITTLE bit of real labour!


----------



## Sherri81

Eve, what the f*** was that? Holy shit I think I'd be going hungry again. Glad Atticus is staying in, but so surprised theytook all those measures. In Canada you are cut off at 34 weeks; no steroids, no indomethacin, no adalat, nothing! At 34 weeks they decide if the baby's coming, just let him come.

Saw all of the nursery pics. They're all amazing! Loved the quilts, the green in DM's room, the hubby's lamp... Everything was so nice! When I get mine straightened up I'll take more pics. It just seems like I mess it up everyday by finding more clothes I need to fit in there etc...

So yeah, I've been reading everyone's posts, just can't remember too many...

I think I'm gonna stay away from the raspberry tea stuff. I don't think encouraging things is a good idea for me, lol.

No sex either... It's been almost 9 months of no sex for us :roll: this is getting ridiculous. There was no sex after Devon's BFP on March 28, 2010. After her passing i wasn't up to it, and still quite ill from the rotting tissue. Finally got cleaned out in September but cuz of bleeding couldn't do anything til October. Had sex like twice, and voilà! So I think I take the cake for a non sexual relationship!

So I'm doing 2 NSTs a week now. Had 2 scans this week. Still a boy. Weighs 5 lbs 8 ounces. Long legs. They are measuring almost 2 weeks ahead of where I am. Have got a litlle something that just developed which I affectionately call my goiter. Don't really know what it is. It's at the top of my bump, right side only, nowhere near the amniotic sac, so it's not from the sac. But it's this weird fluid filled pocket that burns. Came up about 2 days ago. Makes wearing a bra difficult. Not visible from just looking at me, you just have to feel how squishy it is. About the size oh a golf ball under the skin. I call him my goiter but who knows what it is. Maybe a nurse at the NST will have an idea...


----------



## Doodlepants

Will catch up in a mo-
does anyone know of any alternatives to iron pills? MW just txt and said she's put a perscription in as my levels are a tad low.
Thanks x


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone,

Eve - glad things are settled down now and fingers crossed you'll be sent home tomorrow. Hope Atticus hangs in there a bit longer! 

Palmergirl - i love the name Esme and would spell it Esme, such a pretty name. We'd have it on our list but our surname ends in 'rey' so it'd rhyme and sound a bit funny! 

Wow BV your nursery pics are amazing - you have so many clothes! 

Hann - would you recommend a breast feeding class? I don't know whether to book myself on one or not or just see how i get on first of all and go on one if i struggle. Or do you learn a lot which you should know beforehand?

AFM I am looking forward to tomorrow - my mum has arranged a surprise day out somewhere but i don't know anything! Really intrigued to know what it is. I thought it'd be a baby shower but she's said i need a train ticket!


----------



## emzeebob

hello girlies

eve-glad everything has settled, hope the last 2 injections arent too bad 

palmergirl- i love esme aswell its really pretty, i do like the idea of esmee as my name is emee and i have an accent over the 2nd e

hannn- how was ur breastfeeding class, mine proper freaked me out, i just felt really unconfortable massaging myself infront of 12 woman i didnt no

dm- wish i had a sex life but like every other part of my body at the mo things are the doubled in size (sorry if tmi)

so as for me yet again elephant feet and no ankles, 1 foot is more huge than the other though god noes y :shrug: also have a major rash from my inner groin going down my inner thigh which is sooooo painful and itchy im so umconfortable and i cant in the dr till monday grrrrrrr, 
but on the plus side my spd had laid of for today and its nice notto be in pain,

cant believe how long we all have left, i am dreading next thursday i have a 3hr uni exam to do so not looking forward to sitting for 3hrs let alone writing for 3 hours with a baby that thinks its on a rollercoaster 24/7 at the mo

sorry if i missed anyone and hope u are all well


emee x x x x


----------



## Blue_bear

Doods - Do you already eat iron rich foods? Not sure about alternative tablets, hopefully someone else will come to your rescue. 

Because some of you girls are super fabby at shopping, if your bored please may i have suggestions for Silver wedding anniversary presents, its for my parents the end of this month. Also want to look for something for my mum on behalf of my dad because he doesnt use the internet and wont have much of a chance to get out. 
Any suggestions welcome? :)


----------



## Hann12

Hey just a quickie as on my way out. 

Freckles - I would recommend the class, it gives you a good idea about feeding times and how to position the baby, plus you get to meet a breast feeding councillor who you can call after. Obviously you can call them without meeting them but I think it's nicer to know the person. 

Doods - only thing I can think of is food with high iron contents? 

On my way out for Thai food again! I can't get enough!! 
Will catch up on my return :)


----------



## melissasbump

Doods if u dont want tablets try spatone its liquid u put in oj x


----------



## Aaisrie

Doods The spatone seems to be recommended everywhere. If they're only a tad low then hopefully you won't need much, if they're lower maybe they'd give you the venofer injections I had I just dont know how low it needs to be for them?


----------



## freckles09

Thanks hann I think I might go to one next week, give me something to do while I'm off too!


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri, congrats on such a big baby and being pregnant for so long. 

Emzee, I'm glad I can only see my feet and ankles when I'm sitting down. They are so swollen and puffy! My toes look like little sausages!


----------



## Aaisrie

MrsWez said:


> Eve, that looks digusting! It looks like it was already eaten! :sick:

Lol I actually ate sone of it too!! :sick:



DragonMummy said:


> Eve - :sick:
> 
> I had one like that, but I got potato croquettes with it. The mince was saltier than actual salt though. Gack.

I had no salt which meant flavourless... Eugh



Jenni4 said:


> Okay....just caught up with today's posts and I take full responsibility for jinxing Eve!!! See....that's why I hardly ever post anything....I'm bad luck!!! I'll just continue to be a silent participant in this thread!! lol!!!

Lol Jenni I forgive you!! You're not bad luck at all!!



Sherri81 said:


> Eve, what the f*** was that? Holy shit I think I'd be going hungry again. Glad Atticus is staying in, but so surprised theytook all those measures. In Canada you are cut off at 34 weeks; no steroids, no indomethacin, no adalat, nothing! At 34 weeks they decide if the baby's coming, just let him come.
> 
> So I'm doing 2 NSTs a week now. Had 2 scans this week. Still a boy. Weighs 5 lbs 8 ounces. Long legs. They are measuring almost 2 weeks ahead of where I am. Have got a litlle something that just developed which I affectionately call my goiter. Don't really know what it is. It's at the top of my bump, right side only, nowhere near the amniotic sac, so it's not from the sac. But it's this weird fluid filled pocket that burns. Came up about 2 days ago. Makes wearing a bra difficult. Not visible from just looking at me, you just have to feel how squishy it is. About the size oh a golf ball under the skin. I call him my goiter but who knows what it is. Maybe a nurse at the NST will have an idea...

Lol Sherri it was gross!!!! Here they give them until full term I think but not sure. I'm still having small contractions even after the adalat so the dr is away to talk to her registrar about it... I just dont know what's going down other than I have to stay to have the steroids tomorrow. Your wee man is measuring well! I don't even know what Atticus is measuring last week (33 +4) he was 6lb 1oz!


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks guys, I think I'm going to try the liquid- I already take pregnacare and eat quite well so I was hoping my levels would be ok. She just said they were a bit low so I doubt it's anything too bad.

Glad to hear bubs is doing well and a good size Sherri :)

Hows tea this evening Eve? Dare I ask lol!

Hope your meal was good Hann.

Have you found any gifts yet BB? I'm usually pretty useless with things like that but I'll have a look round :)


----------



## Hann12

Just back, had such a nice meal, feeling well stuffed now!!

Doods - sounds like the liquid stuff is the thing you need. Good thing you have been taking the pregnacare otherwise you would be really low!

Eve - hope you get some good news tomorrow but it sounds like Atticus is a big boy and will be fine if he comes out a bit early. I know its not what you want and hopefully it won't happen quite yet but at least you are in the right place if it does. Keep us posted :hugs:

Sherri another good sized baby, mind you just an estimate but all is sounding good!

BB - I'll try and have a think about gifts for you.

So happy its the weekend tomorrow and 35 weeks to me! Its so nice to spend time with my hubby! We are so excited about meeting the baby now, and not long!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Just because I was jumping in the shower to try and ease my back pain - NAKED bump 34+4

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/be8b3b0a.jpg


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks for killing my self esteem, Eve! You look great! :thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

HAH trust me when I say the blurriness of this hides a lot!!!


----------



## MrsWez

Do think it would hide my cellulite?


----------



## Hann12

Wow Eve - you look great, and loving the purple hair! 
Its good to compare bump size with you as you are only a couple of days behind me, looks to me like your bump is bigger than mine though, so maybe mine isn't quite as big as Atticus, but then who knows from bump size I guess! I can't wait for my scan next week to get an idea on babys size. 
I've had all sorts of weird kicks in weird places today. I think mine is still very much on the move!


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez it's hidden mine AND the crazy road map of stretch marks on my tummy!!

Hann could be bigger because this is my 2nd too?


----------



## Hann12

Maybe - or maybe because your first was a girl and boys tend to be bigger? Obviously I don't know if I'm having a strapping lad or a petit princess yet.....


----------



## Aaisrie

Well I was big with saraya too because of my shape I carry all out front and she was a respectable 7lb 10oz :)


----------



## Hann12

I'm carrying all out front too. I'm hoping for one that isn't much over 7.7 Ibs - I think the average is around that. To date the baby has been 30 and 40th percentile so hopefully it will be around average by birth.


----------



## Clareabell

Great naked bump Eve :)


----------



## palmergal

im jealous ofthat pic im actually smaller than i was with either of my last two but it makes me just look overweight not preggers. Did major tidy earlier and now both kiddies r in bed asleep and have been for hours. Hubby is at work til 7am and i cant sleep as it seems that little one inside has the hiccups.


----------



## kelzyboo

Hope everyones doing ok x

Just wanted to pop on to let the UK ladies know that the hospital that looked after Evan (not where he was born but where he was taken the day after) will be on ITV1 on tuesday at 9pm. Its called Baby hospital and it was filmed at Liverpool Womens Hospital just before i was there, i'm not on it, thankfully they'd finished filming as i arrived and i wouldn't have agreed to filming anyway. Just in case anyone wants to watch it, i will record it as i'm not ready to go back there yet but hopefully one day i'll sit and watch it, they were really good to me and despite the fact that they couldn't help Evan, i know they do help so many others.
And since you were all so generous donating to Evan's neonatal unit, i thought you may want to see where its gone x

Eve, hope your ok and baby stays put a bit longer x
Haven't read much but i do hope your all doing well and not too uncomfortable yet xx


----------



## Hann12

Thanks kel, I will definitely watch it. 
Still thinking of you and Abbie x


----------



## SugarBeth

I just tried some of the Raspberry Leaf Tea. Gotta say, I was expecting it to taste MUCH worse. I really didn't mind it, though I used to be a hot tea drinker so many that's why. 

Went to another dog training meeting tonight, where the dog trainer, for probably the tenth time (basically, almost every time she's seen me since I was 7 months) insisted that I would not be making it to my due date! She always shakes her head as she looks at my belly and says "you're not gonna make it, I know you're not gonna make it!" 

Hearing this for five minutes after I had three old ladies stop me on my dog walk last night to say "Wow, you look overdue - you gotta be ready to pop by now", and my BIL repeatedly telling me that I should be done being pregnant by now (been saying that for a month!) just makes me want to strangle people. Isn't it common sense to not say how huge a 9 month pregnant woman is and that she must be feeling fat and uncomfortable already, without the reassurance that she is??


----------



## Sherri81

Holy shit to the pic Eve!! Lol. You look good, but I had to scroll the iPod down quickly cuz Greg was coming over. He's getting into trouble a bit at school cuz he's getting interested in girls; didn't really need him to see it ALL out there yet! Lol.

And just cuz I know you're the Ketones expert Eve, guess what?? I've got them too! But not high yet. And there was some blood and 500 leukocytes in my pee today. Woops, bad pee test for me.

Hi Kelly. I'm sure the UK girls will want to watch that program. Still thinking of you. Keep your head up girl.


----------



## MrsWez

Kel, thanks for letting us know, if I lived in the UK I would most definitely watch. Still thinking of you, Abbie and Evan all the time. Please know we are always here for you!! I don't think I will ever forget Evan. :angel:


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks ladies, its comforting to know you are still thinking of me and my family, I know what happened to Evan had an affect on everyone and in the darkest moments i try to remind myself of how many people all over the world were thinking of him, thats something special, i'm very proud of my brave little man.

I'm getting by day to day, Abbie's doing great, shes doing well at school and seems fine, she comforts me when i cry and tells me we still have all of his pictures to look at, shes fantastic and although i find her hard work atm (i have an infection in one side of my scar and a superficial blood clot in my leg) she is getting me through slowly.

Evan's funeral was yesterday and hopefully he's at peace now, i did the thing i thought i couldn't do, i carried his casket. I am proud that i managed it, i feel more like his mummy now.

I do still lurk occaisionally, glad everyone is doing ok x


----------



## MrsWez

I'm proud of you for having the strength to carry his casket, Kel. I'm glad Abbie is helping you through this dark time. I hope you heal quickly from your infection and clot. 

I have myself and people in my area (an entire community church here in Myrtle Beach, SC) praying for the three of you. So I hope you find comfort in knowing an entire community is touched by Evan and his story.


----------



## DragonMummy

On my phone so a bit brief. Kel I will def watch that. You're so bloody brave and I just wish we could have all been with you yesterday and any other day you want or need a friend. Lots of love to you and Abbie. X


----------



## amand_a

a very one sided post from me, just trying to figure out how to use b and b from my phone. This should hopefully be a bump pic from this morning.
 



Attached Files:







11062011050.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Aaisrie

Kelly your thoughtfulness and just total pure inside beauty brings tears to my eyes. The fact of what you, and your family, have been through and yet you still come on to see us and how we're doing shows what an amazing woman you are. I am praying for you and your family. It's so lively that Abbie is being such a support to you through this - she must have got your heart. You know we're all here for you

X


----------



## caz_hills

Kelly - it was ao lovely to see your post this morning when I woke up. I will try and watch that show this week when it is on. Thinking of you. xxx :hugs:

Eve - wow, amazing bump pic, you look incredible! :thumbup:

AFM - got our baby shower/BBQ today and am so relieved that the weather looks like the rain will stay away now so I'm pleased about that. Got loads to do this morning with preparing food, putting up a gazebo etc so last night I called my MIL who lives 5 minutes away and she is so kind and is going to come round at 11 to help us - bless her!

Hope everyone has a good day, may be off the forum until later tonight once our guests leave so will catch up later on. Hope everyone is ok and has a lovely day xx


----------



## samzi

morning ladies

looky, moved into the last box!!! :yipee:


----------



## Blue_bear

Hope you have a great day Caz! I think Freckles is doing something exciting today too, hope you all have fun!!

Ive had a frustrating morning already (after wanting to kill hubby last night) Its quite trivial but we spent ages hiding wormers in the cats food and the little buggers still managed to pick it all out, bar 1 of them.....grrrrr.

Off up to the horses in a bit, they have escaped into part of the field they are not meant to be in, its going to be one of those days.....


----------



## Doodlepants

Thank you Kelly. Will definitely watch on Tuesday. I think Eve put it beautifully- you are so strong and such a kind person. Thinking of you and Abbie xxx

Lovely pic Eve, I seem to be carrying all out the front too- but my thighs are a lot more wobbly now- unlike your lean pins lol! 

Happy 35 weeks Han!

Great bump pic Amanda :)

Hope your baby shower is fun Caz- hopefully the weather will stay nice for you :)

I hope your day turns out OK BB! I hate trying to get the dog to take pills- we usually stick it in some cheese and she wolfs it down!- although cats tend to nibble more don't they?!


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol doods there is nothing lean about them trust me haha I think it's just the camera angle!!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks doods!! 35 weeks yippee!!!!


----------



## palmergal

hows everything with bubs today Eve?


----------



## Blue_bear

Doodlepants said:


> Thank you Kelly. Will definitely watch on Tuesday. I think Eve put it beautifully- you are so strong and such a kind person. Thinking of you and Abbie xxx
> 
> Lovely pic Eve, I seem to be carrying all out the front too- but my thighs are a lot more wobbly now- unlike your lean pins lol!
> 
> Happy 35 weeks Han!
> 
> Great bump pic Amanda :)
> 
> Hope your baby shower is fun Caz- hopefully the weather will stay nice for you :)
> 
> I hope your day turns out OK BB! I hate trying to get the dog to take pills- we usually stick it in some cheese and she wolfs it down!- although cats tend to nibble more don't they?!

Thanks Doods, i thought we had done well by hiding the cats wormers in pilchards, they scoffed the lot but still managed to pick it out. The dogs were easy because i got the wormers that are like meaty treats, so they literally just eat them. Sadly they dont make them for cats.
Am feeling better about my day now ive been out for a bit :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Pull the jam out of a Jammy dodger and put the wormer in it!!

It's kinda worrying when you're put on a ctg and the fhr is so low that the mw thinks she's picking up yours instead... Anyone else had this?
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/3622ed0e.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

I did a few times. My pulse goes quite high so the mw got confused s few times and I had to say no ready that's me... The scares was when it dropped down to the thirties. I got really worried. The mw pointed out that it was picking up her hiccups instead of her pulse!


----------



## Aaisrie

DM it's not mine though, that's his pulse!! It's done it the last few days, even though he's awake his baseline is like 105 - 110 the mw wants the dr to see it because his hr rises when he moves but it's only kicking up to 150 which would be his normal baseline?


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay the dr just came in and said because it's reactive to movements he's okay with it but he doesn't want me to have the last nefetapine just in case that affects him (although the dr yesterday said it didn't affect them) so I'm a little confused but he said when I've had my steroid jab they'll get me ready for discharge!


----------



## Hann12

Yeah eve that's great news! Make sure when you get home you get lots of relax time! 

I was smug this morning because the baby had shifted to the left side and I was thinking I might be able to do a natural birth as I wouldn't hopefully have the movement against my back BUT it's just moved back to the right side and oh my god it was uncomfortable feeling it do that! I thought it would burst right out of th front of my stomach!!


----------



## Sherri81

Eve I'm pretty sure Nifedipene was originally meant as a heart medication, and it's one of those drugs that they realized had a different effect as well; it relaxes the uterus. So it seems that it would affect baby's heart rate as well. It's good that he has accels with movement, but I'd think they'd wantto keep you hooked up to a monitor for awhile to see if he bounces back once it's out of your system.

The Metoprolol I'm on also lowered Colby's heart rate. He used to be around 145 at rest, and his new baseline is 125. I went from around 88 to 76.


----------



## MrsWez

Glad your breaking out, Eve!

Sherri, I really like the name Colby!


----------



## mummySS

Hi everyone! Just checking in quickly! 

Kelz - it's always so lovely to hear from you, i'm glad you are still around on the thread (even if in lurk-mode, which is completely understandable), we all really miss you. I'll definitely try to watch the programme, i'd be really interested to see it. I'm so glad that Abbie understands what's happened as is sounding so sweet and helpful. Although it must still be hard work when you still have so much grieving to do. Well done for carrying Evan's casket - you are such a great mummy. Big hugs to you x x x

Eve - hope you manage to get out of the hosp soon hun! And great naked bump pic, you look fabulous. I can't keep up with your hair colour... lol!

Doods - I'm coming to the discussion late but I have been taking Spatone for about a month now, and it seems to be great - no 'blockage' issues as you can get with iron tablets, and I feel less tired so it def seems to be working. Although I haven't had my follow-up blood test yet to see how my iron levels are doing. I take the spatone with a glass of orange juice otherwise it tastes funny - with OJ you can't taste it at all, and plus the vit c helps it to absorb. 

Caz - have a lovely day at your BBQ and baby shower - sounds fun! Seems like the weather's good too!

AFM - I had my last day of work yesterday :happydance: As I turned on my out of office and left the building, I could literally feel the weight coming off my shoulders. I feel so good now. And we have delayed our house move to Tuesday (was gonna be Sunday, ie tomorrow). So I am not stressing too much about that either, i have a couple of days to sort things and pack. I even just went to get my hair cut! It's just SO nice not to have work hanging over me. I could never relax at the weekends as I always had some kind of work to finish. 

Hope everyone else is well! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Evening all. Wez I agree, the name Colby is gorgeous. Very unusual (for here anyway) but lovely. Saying that Sherri, I love your other baby names too!

I have spent the afternoon in Sophie's room, generally prodding. Martin has built the cot and got all Harrys baby toys, bedding, towels, bath etc from the loft. So I have been duly reminiscing! Her room looks like a proper little nursery now :D


----------



## Hann12

Simmy - big congratulations on finishing work and sounds like a good plan to delay the move! Hopefully it will all be smooth sailing for you :) 

I went into work today to clear my desk out, the journey plus being there kept me away from home for 5 hours! Totally insane to take that long! I am in loads of pain, have now got sciatica too which is painful and annoying, especially because I was feeling a bit better this morning! 
Off to the cinema tonight to see x-men, really want to go but I know I'll be in worse pain later, arrggghh!! 
Sorry for the moan


----------



## mummySS

Aah sorry to hear that Hann - must have been strange to go in on a saturday. At least it's done now and you dont have to think about it again... I was at work til 10.30 last night as i had so much to finish off and THEN realised i also had to clear my desk which was really messy :dohh: Enjoy x-men tonight, hope it's not too painful! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Simmy tremendous news on the mat leave! I've gotten used to mine already and I'm technically not even on it yet!!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks :) 
The desk tidy was awful wasn't it?! Amazing what rubbish you accumulate! Glad you are done - though 10.30pm is late!! 
I'm going to attempt the cinema soon as we pre booked. I am sure I'll regret the whole day later when I am up all night in pain but at least it's done I guess! 
My friend gave me the true blood series 1 box set to watch so I'll be keeping myself busy relaxing watching that over the next week! :) 

Linds - enjoy the night with dragon. Hope Martin isn't too drunk when he gets in and that Soph doesn't start to arrive (would be typical!!).


----------



## DragonMummy

oh wouldn't it just....


----------



## mummySS

lol... sod's law! btw Linds i think pasta with cheese sounds t'rific! 

i'm gonna head off to nandos in a bit. Might as well make the most of being walking distance to nandos while i still can! :D


----------



## Clareabell

Great news about finishing work Simmy, i still find it hard to get my head round that im not going back til 2012. :)

Sherri - I also love the name Colby, its really sweet. 

Eve - Hope you have managed to escape. 

Hann - Enjoy X Men, Duncan has been trying to talk me into going to that but i really dont like films like that and he seems to love all comic book action figure type things. I would much rather see a good rom com. 

DM - Saw your pic of Harry on FB very sweet. Room looks great, Sophie is a lucky girl. 

AFM - Not been up to much today, had to go to hospital this morning for every other day BP check and it was acceptable. Midwife loved to tell me how my bump now measures 42 weeks and how i have a "good sized baby" FAB!!! Cant wait to birth her!!! :( hopefully if i can stay on my feet she will fall out with all that weight :rofl:

Actually DTD today aswell, Duncan is desperate to evict her as he is on some sort of course next week and wants the time off! It was actually not as bad as I imagined it would be. Does not seem to have had any effect though. Oh well!! I dont think im ready yet and cant seem to get my head around that this pregnancy is rapidly coming to and end and I will actually one day go into labour!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire I'm with you. I would rather eat my own feet than sit through an xmen film while 9 months pregnant!


----------



## caz_hills

Simmy  great news that youve finished work. It must be a good feeling, its baby time now! Shame you had to be there so late finishing though, 10.30 pm, Id be exhausted! Walking distance to Nandos I am JEALOUS!!!!

Hann  shame as you well you had to take so long sorting stuff out at work and on a Saturday! Have a great time at the cinema tonight, hope you dont feel too uncomfortable  maybe some pick n mix will help?!!! :thumbup:

Linds  enjoy your night in, hopefully there is something good on TV to watch!

Clare  glad appointment went well. Hopefully the baby wont be too big, Im sure it will be fine!

AFM  busy day with about 30 people over for baby shower/BBQ. Weather held out and we sat in the garden all day and had a wonderful time  it rained literally as the last people left! Such luck. We got an amazing array of presents too, people are too generous it is wonderful and we were so overwhelmed by it.

Got my feet up now whilst hubbie has gone to the gym  he is crazy! xx


----------



## Clareabell

:rofl: 9 months pregnant, how did that happen to us? Can anyone sense the denial im going through :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Well my evening sounds exotic and seedy. I am on my own and we stocked up on batteries in Robert Dyas earlier.....

Yes, I will be cleaning all Harry's old toys and changing all of the batteries! Plus setting up her beautiful M&P swing. And I have some stacking crates to keep downstairs with Harrys old changing mat and playmat. One for nappies, wipes, powder etc, the other for her toys. We used to live in a flat so we just used to change him in his room but CBA to go traipsing upstairs every time she needs a clean bum! There is a nice space cleared in the corner of the living room for her stuff to go and her lovely swing which hopefully she she will like to nap in.


----------



## mummySS

Haha enjoy the seedy evening! Yes good point about having a changing area downstairs, I'm still in 'flat' mentality too.

Caz, pleased the BBQ went well, have to say it sounds amazing! 

Re: the 9 months pregnant thing... It's crazy but now that I'm on mat leave, I'm actually realising what I'm going on mat leave for... Yes girls, we're having babies soon! Total madness that it's taken me this long to properly think about it! :dohh:


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies!

Freckles, am intrigued to know where your mum has taken you. updates please!

Emzee, am so with you on the elephant feet, is there anything we can do to relieve the situation?? 3hr uni exam not good! good luck though!:thumbup:

Hann, hope you had a lovely meal out, ive given up on going to decent resturaunts seems a waste when the likelihood is il throw it all up! lol
happy 35 weeks to you! For some weird reason it sounds a lot further on than 34 weeks! 

Eve, great bump pic, im jealous of your legs too, mine look like elephants legs at the mo!

Kelz, thanks for letting us know about the tv programme, will def be watching it, you are so stong to have carrried Evans casket, im truely in awe of you. So glad Abbie is helping you through each day. You are an amazing person and as the others have said, Evan has touched all of us and i dont think any of us will forget him or what you have been through. Big :hugs: to you xx

SB, Sympathys with you sister! i get the whole "wow you are huge" thing and i too am ready to strangle someone1

Amanda, great bump pic!

Caz, hope your baby shower barbeque went well! Hope the weather stayed good for you! 

BB hope your day went ok and you got the horses sorted without too much hassle? Do you livery them somewhere or have your own stables?

Simmy, yay for maternty leave! glad you can finally start to unwind, even with the house move! Good luck with it all :thumbup:

Sherri, hope you ketones settle down! I agree with the others, Colby is a very cute name!

DM, Glad you have been nesting in Sophies room, you must be nearly done now!! Enjoy your pasta with cheese, thats one of my goument delacies at them mo, ie cant be arsed!
Lol, re that mat leave, im the same, still off sick but enjoying the mat leave all the same! 

Clare, glad your BP was ok today and yay for DTD! My money is still on you to be first buy the way, i reckon by this time next week our beach bump babies could be off the mark....

We stayed at my mums last night as went out with them fairly early today. 
They already had plans to go out but mum left us some lovely spag bol and a raspberry dessert which was lush and we just watched tv till they came home. Mum then got out some of my old toys including my much loved teddy bear Jake to go in the nursery which was lovely. She also gave the baby an early gift of a lovely Steiff bear so that was great too, its not for playing with though!
Today we went to Southwold (Suffolk coast) although ten mins into the car journey we had to stop the car so i could chuck up, just about managed to stop myself from pissing at the same time! I must have looked lovely to all the cars driving past!
OH and my stepdad then went on this boat trip out to sea, like a power boat/raft thing which looked great fun and i was very jealous!
We then had wonderful fish and chips before heading back. Havent been home long and im exausted, had a really crappy night sleep last night so looking forward to my bed tonight!

Tomorrow OHs dad coming over we are taking him for lunch for his birthday and joint early fathers day present.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far.

Oh my friend gave birth yesterday at 39 weeks to a little boy called Alfie. Hes very cute! x


----------



## caz_hills

Re the 9 months being here - I cant believe how time is flying, I actually am starting to feel more and more ready now. I expected "the fear" to come but it hasn't (yet!) and I just feel ready for the baby. Although you can throw that back at me when I get my labour panics which I was expecting by now - i'm just that sort of person!!!!

Melissa - sorry you're being sick, so horrid for you. Glad you had a nice time at your Mum's.

xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Yeah, I know what you mean about being 9 months along. I just had an old work friend call me to ask how things are going and if I gave birth yet. LOL Another friend texted to ask how many more months I have. I responded with 27 days. It's less now I think. I was also on the phone with my mom today and I asked her when she went into labor with me. She said she was two weeks early. Not that it means I'll follow suit, but maybe in two weeks I can have a little one. I can't wait to meet her and have my body get back to normal...whatever "normal" is going to mean after the birth.


----------



## Clareabell

Caz - I swing from feeling ready to face labour to being terrfied! I can't even get my head round the reality that I will have a baby, all I can think of is when will she come and how will I cope! Up until a week ago I was fine, but all feels real now. 

Mel - glad you had a nice day and got your old bear for your nursery, that's sweet! 

We have the boys this weekend and they are downstairs watching tangled while
me and Duncan are in our jammies in bed watching 127 hours eating haribo!! This is the life!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooooh Haribo!

i've just cleaned Harry's old playgym (it was GIPPING) and the batteries seem fine still. Thats now set up with her playmat in the living room. The little crates I've got are perfect. They fit an entire mini pack of nappies (so I assume half of a jumbo pack), 2 packs of wipes, a tub of powder, a pack of nappysacks and a huge pile of breast pads. Because I know if I have CBA then I won't remember to change them. That way I will always have them to hand after feeds. She has another one with all of Harrys old rattles, snugglies, Lamaze toys (plus a few new bits that I bought her) and teething toys. She won't play with any of it for ages but will be something for Harry to wave menacingly at her for a bit. 

I also found my old Oioi changing bag so DH at least has a bag that he can use. Its black grey and green so will be much better suited to him than my beautiful Pink Lining! Plus he had a habit of taking along raisins and satsumas and not using them. I'd find them in a dark corner of the bag some days later, exploded and mouldy.... 

I am obsessed with nesting. Sorry, I am being very dull. All I can think about is "preparing for baby" and that is it. Now there is a nursery with a cot and a moses basket in it (our room is tiny - the basket is staying in her room til she's actually here!) all I want is for her to be here and since she ISN'T here I have to do things RELATING to her, to make her seem closer iykwim.


----------



## curlew

just another quickie from me im afraid.

Kel - Still thinking about you Evan and Abbie and am glad that Abbie is being such a tremendous support to you.

lovely bumps eve and amanda.

Congrats to those who have finished work this week.

AFM: it was DS birthday today and he was 7 so we went to see tangled with 9 of his friends then went to pizza hut. Later on in the afternoon my mum and dad came down and we had a birthday tea with them. He said he has had a wonderful day so that was good.

Had a horredous night last night with carpel tunnel. My wrists were so sore I was actually crying with pain at 2am which shocked DH as he has never seen me cry in pain before. I ended up taking a couple of paracetemols which seemed to help for a few hours until 6am then it got horrendous again. My ankles are also swollen like balloons so think I am retaining water:growlmad:

Anyway hugs to all and i will keep reading posts even if I am not posting much.


----------



## DragonMummy

And honestly, don't be scared of labour. i know it's easy for me to say as i didn't do the end bit but honestly, it's not as unbearable as you think and it's not 48 hours of agony. It's only the last bit thats no fun. But it's the best bonding experience you could EVER have with your DH and will be the most amazing and memorable day of your life. You all KNOW how far I am from being a natural mother. I have no pain threshold. I am more than happy to take a raft of painkillers. I won't even go to the dentist cos the scrapey tool sometimes catches on my gum and hurts. but I am GUTTED that I can't have a natural birth. If a pansy like me is aching to do it again, it can't be that bad! :rofl:

I really do believe that the focus is all wrong on having a newborn. Too much emphasis is put on labour because it's more tangible. People can see the woman is in pain and can relate to that. But really the hard bit is when you get home with your newborn and close the door behind you and it's just you, OH and this tiny, helpless creature that sometimes screams for 3 hours and you have no fucking clue why. Nobody can explain how much the sleepless nights affects you either. I would think oh I used to do whole weekends without sleep. Forgetting there would be days and days afterwards where I could catch up. And I think it really does come as a shock to some people - particularly those in denial that their life is going to be more or less the same just with an extra person in it (not that I think any of you is that naive). I think that's why soooo many women do get PND. Because we all get these ideas in our heads about what it will be like, how we want the birth to go, how we'll cope, how much better our relationship with OH will be. Then when reality hits that you are just a feeding, shit-clearing, baby comforting machine for 24 hours a day, its bloody frightening! It was a good 3 or 4 months before I felt my personality creeping back in. 

I'm pretty sure all the other second time mums will agree. I don't mean to sound like the portent of doom because there's some bloody amazing moments in there too. I believe the baby specifically times it's first smile for when it spies mummy on the brink of suicide for example :rofl: But that's the bit I have always been nervous about. Not labour. (during the brief period when I was allowed a vbac!)


----------



## Sherri81

Shit! Didn't I tell you guys that was the name we'd chosen? Now I feel like a tit since we've had it picked for almost 20 weeks. Thanks for the compliments on it.

DM you've reminded me that I need to do a battery/cleaning session with Greg's baby toys. I'm just not nesty enough to want to do it yet.

So it seems as though most people are on mat leave now. Congrats and welcome to my world of boredom, lol.

Hey, what's Haribo? Sounds very odd.


----------



## DragonMummy

haribo are little jelly sweeties. Candy I guess you'd all call them over there! theyre yummy....


----------



## mummySS

Thanks for your words of wisdom Linds. Honestly you're right, I think the lack of sleep is going to affect me the most - i am terrible on no sleep! 

Curlew - so sorry you are in so much pain... I know it doesn't help much but there are only a few weeks to go... Hope it eases off for you tonight so you can get some sleep :hugs:

Sherri - i'm sure I knew about Colby ages ago! i think you did mention it. It's a great name, really cute. 

Arrgh i was supposed to be packing boxes tonight (Paul's over at the house painting and expects some results when he gets home), but all i've done is had a massive Nando's, sat around feeling full, and watched crap on telly. Oops.


----------



## caz_hills

mummySS said:


> Thanks for your words of wisdom Linds. Honestly you're right, I think the lack of sleep is going to affect me the most - i am terrible on no sleep!
> 
> It's the lack of sleep that worries me too. I worry how I will cope with broken nights for weeks/months. I know it sounds doom and gloom but I know don't cope well with little sleep and I really hope it is ok. Thing is that you can't plan for this sort of thing but my hubbie knows how I am and we talk about what we could do to support each other.
> 
> The realities of becoming a mum! xx :wacko:
> 
> night night ladies


----------



## BlueViolet

Mummy, junk food and TV is so much better than packing! Last year when I couldn't get motivated to pack I would go around and gather up all the picture frames and breakables I could and put them in a pile on the couch. Then I would wrap them up in newspaper or bubble wrap while watching something good on the TV. 

Right now I'm feeling so grumpy and about to cry and I have no good reason for it. I typed up this long rant and realized how silly it is and how emotional I am. I just need to snap out of it. Even nesting isn't helping. I washed the cover for the breast feeding pillow and added a few extra things to the hospital bag. If I keep going at this rate, I'm going to scare the hospital staff with all the bags I'll be bringing :dohh:

We're going out to dinner with a friend who got back from a trip to Austria, so maybe that will serve as a good distraction. At the very least, I can order a slice of pie to drown my hormones into. Maybe a whole pie if it gets really bad.


----------



## Hann12

Back from the cinema, had premier seats so not too uncomfy. The film was actually very good! Probably the best film I've seen in ages! 

Mel - sounds like you had a nice day except the sickness

Linds - thanks for the reality check, I think I need to read that to my hubby as he thinks it will be all fun and no anguish! 

Curlew- sorry you are in pain, totally understand though :hugs: 

Sherri - I knew you were calling him colby, I think it's a gorgeous name too!

Caz - glad the shower went well, sounds like you were treated! 

Off to bed in a moment, think it will be a tough night with my back but guess not too many of them left (I hope!!)


----------



## Hann12

BV - I know you didn't really say why you were having a bad day but hope you are okay, just think you don't have too long left now :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies!

Just popping in....

Don't worry about the lack of sleep you will all be brilliant!

I was worried about the lack of sleep but your body adjusts to it.

Jacob feeds every 3 hours and sleeps inbetween feeds and some nights he doesn't sleep but you learn to sleep when they sleep!

:flower:


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Sofie - just saw your video on fb - he looks gorgeous!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

aww thanks hun 

:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

Haha maybe for now but he's still only a week old! Another 3 months down the line you might be saying different! ;)


----------



## mummySS

BV - sorry to hear you're feeling down. Sometimes just typing it out (whether you post or not) puts it into reality. But dont worry about posting something grumpy and emotional - we've all done it and it feels better to get it off your chest! It's just the old hormones at play... Hope you have a good dinner and it takes your mind off feeling down. :hugs:

PS - fab idea re: wrapping fragile stuff while watching tv!

Hann - glad X men was good! wishing you a pain-free sleep!

SK - sounds like you're getting on well!


----------



## SugarBeth

Just got back from swimming! It felt AMAZING - all the horrible pressure and pain in my back, hips and all over went away completely and I was just able to feel like normal, prepregnancy me. It was great! BV, I so envy that you have your own personal pool - if it were me, I think I'd turn into a fish and be in there constantly! Today was gloomy and windy and DH and I went down anyway because I wanted to make sure I got my chance. It felt soooo good. 

It was also a big ego booster that I could fit perfectly into my bikini from pre-pregnancy. With my hips spreading, I thought there was a 90% chance that the bikini bottoms wouldn't go past my knees! I'm so worn out now, but it feels great. DH and I just had a great time, it was wonderful to spend that time doing things together before baby comes.

We also had two little twin girls follow me around everywhere asking about being pregnant and having a baby. They were really cute and super chatty! After a while their dad came over and gave me a break from the endless questions. lol

Re: the sleep issue, I admit that's my biggest fear I think. I'm so bad on little sleep, for the first week I do pretty well and after that I completely fall apart. I had a hard time just letting our dog out all night every two hours as a puppy, not sure how to wake up every two hours and actually be actively breastfeeding, diaper changing and calming a baby whenever she cries!

Edit: here's a picture of me in my bikini - sorry if it's a bit big!
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/038-3.jpg


----------



## amand_a

SB you look amazing! I'm glad you enjoyed your swim. I may venture to the local pool this week too. 

Aaisrie you also look amazing, noticed you too have a tattoo on your lower back:thumbup:

Kelzy thank you for poping in, you are such a strong woman to be checking on us at the moment. I am so glad that Abbie has been coping well. 

Hann I hope your back hasn't given you too much grief overnight

BV I hope your hormones ease up and you feel better:hugs:

I had my midwife appointment on friday and they do think my dizy spells are iron related. Just waiting on bloods to confirm now, although I really dont like the idea of having to take iron supplements. Next appointment is with the doctor to go over how I want to approach the birth:happydance:

We had a BBQ yesterday as well, even tho its winter here we had a lovley clear 15 degree day, the sun was lovely.

Last night DH and I where discussing name tattoo's. DH is booked in to have the new name added a couple of weeks after the birth. I still haven't got around to doing Matilda's yet so was going to get them both done at the same time. This is all well and good but apparently Emily (step DD) asked months ago if I would be getting her name too. DH has turned around and said that if i get it done i would have to do her name as well. This to me is a problem. I dont want to sound horrid but she is not my daughter, I did not carry her for 9 months, I dont even have a very good bond with her at the moment (age and attitude thing going on). So what do you guys think? if I am getting the other names I guess its not a big deal time and space wise to add her but im not very happy about it.


----------



## amand_a

On the topic of sleep deprivation DM is right it can be bloody hard to keep it together. But when you look back it all goes so quickly. Sure doesn't feel like it at the time but really it does. Even as a second time mum I find myself with the odd romanticized idea about how wonderful it will be, But I also want to treasure all of it, which I know is hard at the time but this is probably my last baby so I dont want to let it slip away too quickly.


----------



## caz_hills

SB  you look great! Im loving everyones bump pics  and I find swimming lovely too as its so relaxing and feels like some gentle exercise which is better than nothing.

Hann  hope you slept alright last night after your busy day yesterday. Hope your back is ok.

Amanda  ohhhh that is a tricky one about the tattoo. Ive not had any done but I can see what you mean about not having her name but its hard with your OH too. Need to think about that dilemma for a while..... :dohh:

Today Im planning to do NOTHING!!!! Just chill out at home, sort out some baby stuff which we got yesterday at the shower and put things away, maybe go for a swim (although I doubt it as always busy in the pool on a Sunday) and relax with my feet up. Very lazy!


----------



## curlew

hi all

agree with DM about the sleep thing. I was not prepared for how shattered I would be all the time. Main thing is to sleep whenever you get the chance and sod the housework for a while.

I had a better sleep last night but had taken a couple of paracetemol before I went to bed and then another two at 03:30am so think that helped. think I will just have to succumb to taking paracetemol even though I don't like taking anything even when I am not pregnant.

Hands still totally numb though so havng to take it easy with tasks, but still we are getting more prepared.


----------



## fifi-folle

Sorry in advance for the "me" post but I am feeling really low. My Mum was taken into hospital on Thursday, my Dad wouldn't say much about what happened, just that she had a "funny turn" and they were ruling out things like stroke, seizure, bad infection. He seemed to think she would be out pretty quickly but she was still in yesterday so we went up to visit. She has quite advanced multiple sclerosis and needs quite a lot of support, when we arrived she was desperate for help to get to the toilet and wasn't making much sense but wanted me to help her get up, it was so hard but I was trying whilst waiting for the nurses to come. I hate seeing her so helpless and I didn't know that she was pretty confused and struggling to communicate clearly. I went out to the waiting room whilst the nurses helped her and was trying so hard not to cry. 
She apparently has herpes simplex (type 1) encephalitis. This means the cold sore virus has somehow got into her brain. She's on a Zovirax drip but it was so hard, she went in and out of lucidity, but when we left she had no idea she was in hospital. Then I looked up the prognosis and am worried that she'll still be in hospital when baby arrives. This is her first grandchild and she is so excited, I don't want her to miss out. I know the pregnancy hormones will not be helping me cope with this but I just feel so bad for her. She copes with so much and now has this to deal with too. I just keep crying. 
I'm sorry for my moan. Just need to get it out. x


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning,

Lovely pic SB- I'd be super pleased if I could still get into my bikini too! :) You look great, I have a feeling you'll spring back into shape really quickly after the birth!

:hugs: BV, sorry you're feeling so down, don't feel like you can't moan even if you think it's silly- if it's upsetting you then it's not silly! I hope you're feeling better today.

Lovely nursery pics on FB DM! I think all of that nesting overdrive was very worth it, Sophie's going to love it!

Glad you're getting on well SK.

The whole sleep thing is a worry! I was like a zombie with H- I'm (naively!) hoping that I won't be as tired this time as I'll be used to it...... I know I'll look back on that statement in months to come and laugh!


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh Fi, I'm so sorry about you're mum. It awful seeing parents like that, I don't know much about your mums condition so can't really offer much advice (as usual- I'm pretty useless in that department), so just sending you :hugs:
Have you spoken to the doctor abut it? I really hope she recovers quickly and does make it home in time for the birth xxx


----------



## Hann12

Fi - I'm sorry to hear that about your mum, I hope the recovery is faster than the internet says. If she isn't out maybe you can bring the baby to see her or have it there when she gets home. I'm sure she would appreciate any efforts you can do. Its so tough seeing parents ill, its like the reverse of how you expect things to be. big :hugs:
Please come on at any time if you need somewhere to talk, thats what we are here for.

Curlew - your carpel tunnel sounds awful, it must be so hard. Don't worry about taking paracetomol, just do what you can to keep going and remember not much longer now.

Doods - you'll be fine with baby no 2 I'm sure. I'll be coming to you for help and advice!

Caz - have a nice day! I'm doing similar stuff, cleaning, sorting etc. I have got a load of clothes to get rid of that I no longer wear. I have also (maybe a bit prematurely!!) out all my maternity clothes into a box to the side so that I have easy access to them in the next few weeks then I'm hoping to start to phase them out. I have just bought a few stomach hiding tops to hide what I can only assume will be a jelly belly after the baby is born. Not looking forward to that!

SB - you look fab!

Amanda - only get the tattoo that you want, you can always add her name down the line.

AFM - more sorting of stuff today and cleaning. I'm on a mission to get things sorted before the baby. Back wasn't too bad last night which was surprising but good. :)


----------



## Tor81

Hi Girls

Just a quick post to let you know I'm way behind on reading the thread but will try and catch up today & post properly later.

Hope you're all doing well.

We went to the filming of Red or Black yesterday, looks like it could be a good program. And Friday night we packed up all the study furniture and books etc so today we're taking them to the inlaws garage for storage until we get a new house.

Also found out FIL had a mini stroke, can't believe they didn't tell us, so need to make sure he is ok. 

Got MW apt tomorrow morning but not til 10.15 so looking forward to a lie in.

xx


----------



## Clareabell

Morning, great bump SB! Cant beleive how good you look :)

BV - Sorry that you are feeling so down, i think its normal around now though. I have found myself crying and being overly emotional about things recently. I hopw you start to feel better soon! The end really is in sight. 

FiFi - Im really sorry to hear about your mum, I hopw that they are able to control her condition soon so she is able to enjoy her first grandchild. :hugs:

Tor -Hope your FIL is ok!

Caz and Hann - Enjoy your quiet days. Hann I have been watching true blood while off to, i have just finished season 2. 

Simmy - Hope you have a productive day, it iwll all be done soon. 

Linds - You are very organised! Glad Sophie did not make an appearance in the night.

Horrible miserable day here today. Duncan is at work so i am going to hang out round my parents and get fed. Have spent the morning watching baby births on TV and has actually made me feel a little more ready and prepared. Ready to get this show on the road, just need the baby to co-operate now :rofl:


----------



## curlew

Fifi - sorry to hear about your mum. Fingers crossed the doctors get her sorted out quickly.

Tor - hope your FIL is okay too.

Hann - glad the back wasn't too bad last night.

Lovely bump pictures girls. 

Looking forward to seeing some more nursery pictures as it sounds like everyone is getting finished with those. I am hoping to have mine finished next weekend.

One of my friends who we were out with yesterday for DS birthday and who hasn't seen me for a week said they could see my bump had dropped quite a bit so that was nice, bit more reassuring to know it wasn't just my imagination.

right ho hands playing up now so another short post. I will pop back later.


----------



## BlueViolet

Fifi, hope your mom recovers in time to meet the baby. It must be tough on you, especially right now. Big :hugs: 

Tor, speedy recovery for your FIL. It's so scary when it's out of nowhere. Hope he's okay. 

Mummy, good luck with your packing and your move Tuesday! You can do it :) It will be so nice for you to be able to set up the nursery in the new house. 

Clarea, hope you're having a better day! At least your parents are nearby. I miss my mom's cooking. She makes the best stuffed peppers. 

SB, glad you got to go to the pool and relax :) 

Hann, enjoy True Blood! I'm all caught up with it, but now that we cut cable, I might have to go watch it at my in-laws. I think the new season just started or is about to start. I was very surprised that my in-laws watch that show. I think they appreciate the humor, but the whole series is just so off the wall. Also, it's great that you're able to sort through your clothes now before you get busy later. My approach has been to put the clothes I wish I could fit into in bins and deal with them later. I have some really pretty stuff in a few sizes too small. Perhaps that will be my motivation to lose weight after the baby is born. 

Caz, have fun sorting through the shower presents. What was your favorite thing that you got? I always like the home-made presents. 

Amanda, the tattoo situation is very tricky. I can see how your step-daughter would feel left out, but also your point of view that you didn't give birth to her...I don't know what I would do in your shoes. Hope you figure out a solution that doesn't hurt anyone's feelings. 

My hormones settled last night once I got some food in my stomach. We went to a diner and I got these huge blueberry pancakes and a scrambled egg. I had been craving breakfast food for a while and I didn't care about how late it was to eat breakfast. Sadly, I had no room for pie, but that's more of a reason to go back sometimes. 

Right now my husband is mowing the lawn, and I get to sit inside with the air conditioning running. I'm loving this. I put together a huge list of projects for this afternoon for my husband to pick from and he chose setting up a floor plan for finishing up the downstairs. Once he's done mowing, we're going to measure the space and put everything on paper. It's too bad we can't pay a professional to just finish off the space, but what fun would that be? My dad, his cousin, and my uncle will be coming down in a month or so to help us start framing walls. With a newborn in tow I have a feeling it's going to be interesting, but I can't say no to their help.


----------



## fifi-folle

Thanks everyone, Dad says she is doing better today so hopefully she will be out soon.


----------



## DragonMummy

Amanda - hmm, can't you have something symbolic of her or an initial or something? I don't think you should have to be browbeaten into having a tattoo of someone who isn't your child but i can understand it's a difficult situation. Can her name be translated into a symbol or something like that? 

Fifi - so sorry to hear about your mum. My bff has MS and it's a hideous, debilitating disease. She also finds that the most bizarre of viruses and illnesses get into her system and just completely bugger her up. You're absolutely in my thoughts.

SB when i put a bikini on and go anywhere near water these days, i end up with bloody Greenpeace trying to push me back in so I'm not even going to comment on how fabulous you look. :rofl:

Curlew - I have booked my MIL and mum to come round alternately once a week and just take the edge off of the house work for me. I didn't ask for help when I had Harry (the poxy magazines ALL said I will be inundated with offers of help - bollocks!!) and tried to cope and did quite badly! This time I have farmed my chores out already! Even if they just run the duster and the hoover round and tackle the bathroom it will make a massive difference!

hann glad your back wasn't too bad last night. Is good to have a reprieve every now and then isn't it?

Urgh this rain is getting on my wick now. I hate having to tumble dry my laundry! Last night I had all these weird vivid dreams that I was going into labour or my water was breaking and I kept waking in a panic. I REALLY just want my waters to go now. For 2 reasons. Firstly because if I HAVE to have a caesarian, I think it will be better for my body if it is already used to the idea of me giving birth, but mostly because I am shitting myself and if I just go into labour on my own then it will all just have to happen NOW and there isn't a lot I can do about it, instead of another 2 weeks panicking about the operation and the recovery. Because i genuinely am scared. And all those people who really ARE "too posh to push" and elect for a csec because they don't want a vaginal delivery must be fucking crazy.


----------



## Hann12

Linds that does not fill me with confidence about the possibility I will have to have the c section! I am hoping it's because yours was emergency last time and hopefully this time it will be better. If I have to have one and yours ends up being horrific please keep the story from me until after when we can compare horror stories together! I am nervous too and I don't even know if I'm having one yet!! 
I reckon you had those dreams because Martin was away but they are sure to increase now that it's so close! I have birth dreams a lot now! 

BV - I'll let you know what I think if true blood. I only have series one, how many have their been? Hope you enjoyed the air con today! 
It's rained all day here, totally rubbish! 
We seem to have the opposite strategy on clothes!! 
:) 

So this morning - sorry if tmi- I tried perineum massage. It was uncomfortable to say the least. If I end up having a natural birth I have no idea how a baby will come out such a small hole when the massage was sore. I am so unprepared for the whole birth thing! I guess a week tomorrow when I know which birth I'll be having I can finally get my head around whichever it will be! 

On another note, I've made a huge pit of spaghetti bolganese for dinner and for the freezer for after the baby so have done something on such a miserable day!


----------



## DragonMummy

tbh Hann, a few of my friends have had electives and they said it was wonderful (including one who had a vaginal delivery first time round). Because mine was an emergency csec, they don't take a lot of care with the incision so they just cut through the muscle tissue rather than taking care. Hence recovery takes longer and the scar hurts more. Obviously that's the only experience I have. And I am still pissed at having the vbac carrot dangled....


----------



## melissasbump

Hello all!

had the FIL round all day and hes just gone, bless him, hes lovely but conversation isnt exactly riverting or forthcoming:dohh:

Fifi, so sorry to hear about your mum, really hope she gets better in time to meet baby:hugs:

Hann, whats perinium massage and how do you do it? do you do it on yourself? Sorry if a dumb question!:wacko: Also, im related to that guy in True blood, Ryan someone who ussed to be in home and away. He is my SILs cousin, how cool is that!! lol

DM, Im having strange dreams too, im hoping that my waters go as i figure that at least then il know that my baby will be iminent as they cant leave you for long afterwards.. At the moment im doing the " stuff my face as much as i can to squeeze the baby out" method.. wonder if that works..:dohh:

SB, You look fab girl!!!

Amanda, tough call that, but if it were me id maybe think about what DM suggested or not do it at all, much as you dont want to hurt her feelings its a permenent ink on your body at the end of the day.

Tor, sorry to hear about your FIL, hope he makes a speedy recovery.

Clare, hope you have had a nice chilled out day with your parents.

We took FIL out for dinner today to a pub that we love and in the restaraunt a lady had a stroke, it was horrible to see, the poor lady. The ambulance came and took her away, i hope shes ok. The meal was lovely though, we have just been chilling at home with him since, OH sorted out a new phone contract for him and just general chit chat although i thought he was never gonna leave! You know when you just sit there waiting for them to go... and they dont... lol.
Its been grotbags weather here too, though i guess we need the rain, i managed to get washing dry on the line 1st thing this morining whilst the sun was out.
We also deep scrubbed our kitchen, we have got a new steam cleaner and if you dont have one i highly recomend one! fantastic and you can use it on all surfaces, gets everything very hygenic and without chemicals so safe for baby and animals. 
Am tired now... so just relaxing trying to reduce my cankles! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel i am also embracing that method....


----------



## Hann12

Mel - perineum massage to put it bluntly is when you or your OH inserts the two thumbs inside your vajjay and presses downwards and across and round to stretch the area so that it's primed for labour. In theory it's meant to reduce tearing. It's sore, well it was for me but then we haven't been able to DTD in so long so that could be why. 
Also again TMI but I am really swollen down there, the baby must be low - it looks odd. Has anyone else got to that? 

I know what you mean about guests too - sometimes they just stay that bit too long!! The pub doesn't sound good, poor lady! 

Linds - hopefully Sophies birth will be a lot better for you this time! :)


----------



## melissasbump

curlew, sorry, missed you out, CT is rancid! i left my wrist braces at my mums yesterday too so got to wait till thurs to get them back, have to make do with bandages again.. so attractive!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Mel - perineum massage to put it bluntly is when you or your OH inserts the two thumbs inside your vajjay and presses downwards and across and round to stretch the area so that it's primed for labour. In theory it's meant to reduce tearing. It's sore, well it was for me but then we haven't been able to DTD in so long so that could be why.
> Also again TMI but I am really swollen down there, the baby must be low - it looks odd. Has anyone else got to that?
> 
> I know what you mean about guests too - sometimes they just stay that bit too long!! The pub doesn't sound good, poor lady!
> 
> Linds - hopefully Sophies birth will be a lot better for you this time! :)

EEEWWW Hann! thats doesnt sound pleasant! So did you do it or Greg? i think i may leave that one to you! I cant see if i look odd or not... i must do i think! lol


----------



## DragonMummy

Also v swollen. Hence i have been taking advantage of the rather more wonderful side effects of that. :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bear

Hi guys, rubbish weather here too :( Got absolutly soaked doing the horses today.

Have been reading but a bit quiet as things arent great with hubby at the mo, just a blip im sure but its so draining i just cant think straight! Will spare the details!

Got out the house for a couple of hours with my parents this afternoon though, we went to the local blue cross and picked them a new puppy. She is super cute, so that cheered me up! Going with mum tomorrow to introduce her other dogs to the pup and then all being well take her home. 

Had a couple of what i thought were most definately real contractions last night. It felt SO different to BH i was convinced it must be. It felt like someone had shoved their hand up my arse and was squeezing my spine! Lol. Couldnt walk or speak and they lasted about 30 seconds. But then it only happened twice :( God knows what it was if it wasnt contractions mind!

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend and sorry i havent replied individually xxx


----------



## Hann12

Mel - Greg did it, it wasn't very romantic! It's meant to be good though! 

Linds - glad you are also swollen - I thought I was the only odd looking one! Had to get a mirror to see it and only did that as I felt a bit sore!


----------



## Hann12

BB - you must be close!!


----------



## DragonMummy

A mirror would be wasted on me. What with the state of my bikini line....


----------



## Doodlepants

OK, I feel like I've been waiting for ages, can I have my baby now please?

Hope things with your OH are OK BB.

Hann I haven't tried the massage, I don't think I'm going to bother, I'm too sore!

Sorry your wrists are so bad Curlew :hugs: I know a couple of people who get CT so I've heard how painful it can be :(

Well we braved the rain this morning and went strawberry picking! Got some raspberries too. They're all nearly gone now, sooo yummy! We had the in-laws over for lunch so we had them for pudding which was nice. We wouldn't normally choose to go in the rain but had been promising to take H for ages and the weather doesn't look like it's going to get any better so we thought we'd go today :)

Hope you've all had a good weekend :)


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh BB I've had that a couple of times. God knows what it is but it BLOODY hurt!


----------



## mummySS

Fifi - so sorry about your mum, it must be really horrible to see her like that. My friend's mum suffers from MS quite advanced stage as well, and i can see from her how difficult it is. I'm so pleased she's doing better now - hopefully she'll be home soon and back to her usual self once the baby's here. 

Hann - I don't seem to be swollen, but then that might explain my complete lack of sex drive these days. Good job trying out the perineal massage though, i guess it can't harm can it!

Curlew/Mel - hugs for the CTS, it really sounds horrible... hang in there!

Mel - sounds like a busy day cleaning! get some rest honey!

BlueB - get some rest too, can't have been nice getting utterly soaked. It has been a rubbish day hasn't it! ooh i reckon what you had MUST have been contractions, sounds erm pleasant!

Amanda - hmmm it's a tricky one about the tattoo... Personally i wouldn't want to be forced/guilt-tripped into getting something permanent that I didn't want... Sorry to not be more help, maybe you and your OH can come to some sort of agreement on it?

Linds - try not to scare yourself too much - friends of mine who've had both elective and emergency c-secs rave about how much better the elective one was! And you did have a pretty traumatic time of it last time. And you now have a halfway decent hospital less likely to screw up! you'll be fine x

SB - beautiful pic, you look fab!

Caz/Hann/Claire - hope you had nice chill-out days. 

BV - glad the hormones settled. Mmmm, blueberry pancakes for dinner sounds yum!

Tor - hope your FIL is ok - that's odd that they didn't tell you!

Doods - glad you finally got to go strawb-picking, i guess the rain really doesn't bother you does it! I'm not a fan of the rain, it sends my hair utterly frizz-tastic. Although humidity is probably worse - anyone remember that episode of Friends where they go abroad somewhere (possibly hawaii) and monica's hair goes crazy? Well, that's what i look like :)

AFM, just been at the house today sorting stuff and been to Furniture village, DFS, Currys, Comet, etc etc. We have soooo much stuff to buy e.g sofas, tumble dryer, extra bed. I am unbelievably skint, have just been handing over my credit card pretending it's not real money... Not a good strategy, lol. 2 weeks to payday and then hopefully i'll be ok! (and of course the sofas will go on 0% credit!)

Ok... back to packing boxes. Sigh...


----------



## Sherri81

Amanda maybe you could just get her birth flower tattooed around your other children's names. Like if it's a violet or something, I'm sure a tattoo artist could just tattoo some little ones on a vine or something around the edges of the names. Just an idea as I don't think you should be pressured into getting something permanent if you don't want to.

Still wondering when my nesting instinct is gonna kick in. Does it always have to happen?

Hann that massage sounds so unpleasent, lol. I know I can't see anything down there, but I don't really feel swollen if you know what I mean.

Just having a bad day here. Stupid stuff really. Can't find my sunglasses and it's super sunny and I can't go outside without sunglasses. I had laser eye surgery in 2006; the kind where they laser the entire surface of your cornea. There was none of the cutting with my surgery. Anyways, my eyes have been over sensitive to light since doing this, and I bought an expensive pair of Oakleys post surgery. Well here I am, just over 5 years later and I have actually lost my sunglasses! Sure they were scratched all to hell, but still.... I'm feeling oddly over emotional about this.


----------



## fifi-folle

Thanks for your support girls. Been so stressed. To top it off baby hadn't really moved all day so off we went to maternity. Typically as soon as mw attached the ctg monitors baby went nuts! Hasn't stopped moving since!! They were really nice though. Apparently the wee one had turned over so it was cushioned by my placenta, it's now trying to turn back :)


----------



## MrsWez

FiFi- sorry about your mom. :hugs:

Hann - The massage thing freaks me out a bit but good for you for trying it!

Mel - sounds like you had a productive day

BlueB - hope you get plenty of R&R

Amanda - I don't know what to say, only that I would get a tattoo only if it was exactly what I wanted. Tattoos last a very very long time.

DM, I hope when the time comes for Sophie to come it's relaxed and calm. 

SB -you look great! 

BV - blueberry pancakes sound delish

Doodle, I'm glad you got to pick strawberries, it been ages since we last had rain and I would love some.

Sherri, bummer about the shades. I'd be sad too. 

Sorry to those with numb and/or tingling hands.

AFM, I'm so tired. I'm staying home this afternoon to catch up on some much needed Zs. I've been helping a Coworker get to work which is a half hour one way, out of my way so I've been up way too early and due to my DH up too late. I'm exhausted. My ankles and fingers are swelling to insane sizes and my lower back is killing me and my DH wonders why I want to be home in bed instead of at the In Laws having dinner with my super hyper nieces (1&4) his parents and his sister. 

Other than that I'm excited to get the cerclage out Tuesday morning! I hope I can get my scan on Tuesday instead of next tuesday. 

Hope the rest of you ladies had a relaxing day.


----------



## Hann12

Fi - I'm glad the movement was a false alarm and hope you are okay now :hugs: 

Sherri - how annoying about the sunglasses, maybe you'll find them still? I lose stuff all the time so I sympathise! 

Wez - hope the swelling settles down! It sounds like you are working too hard and doing too much. I hope you can get some relax time in and hopefully that will make you feel a lot better!

As for the massage, can't say it was pleasant so I can understand you all not trying it. I am not in a hurry to do it again but if in a week I'm told I can have a natural birth I will keep at it - any help must be a positive! And as fir the swelling, it's weird I had no idea that happened but I guess if the babys head is low then it's likely to have that effect. Typical that I don't have BH - just a sore swollen vajjay! How sexy am I?!! 

Off to sleeps now, hope everyone has a restful nights sleep x


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, I'm with you there on the massage thing. Not my favorite, but if it's going to help, why not? Fortunately, my husband doesn't mind. 

Wez, it's really nice of you to go out of your way to help a co-worker. I hope she finds someone else to help because you need your sleep. Enjoy your quiet night at home! 

Fifi, glad the baby is okay :) 

Sherri, I would be really bummed too about the sunglasses. Hopefully, they'll turn up or maybe you can buy something cheaper in the meantime. I can't be trusted with nice sunglasses because I seem to break them too easily. Plus, I haven't worn my contacts in a while and I don't have prescription sunglasses. I tend to wear sunhats lately. 

Mummy, good luck with packing! The spending may seem a bit scary right now, but you'll pay it off over time. We bought way too much stuff when we moved into our house last fall. We kept seeing things that we wanted to replace and we would run to the hardware store and buy a bunch of stuff. So far we replaced two light fixtures, dishwasher, stove, above range microwave, sink, cabinet, faucet, and even switch plate covers. We also bought a futon, dining room table and chairs, and a bunch of things to finish the basement - pedestal sink, corner shower, light fixture, and a new hot water heater. Add to that all the baby purchases and it's a wonder we're not in the poor house :dohh: Wow, it feels weird to write it all down. We seriously need to cut down our spending. 

Doodle, the strawberry picking sounds like fun, minus the rain part. I don't know if I could bend over much nowadays, so I have to give you praise for it :) 

Bb, your description of the contractions made me a bit nervous while at the same time I couldn't help but giggle at your wording. Hang in there! You'll have to keep us posted if you get any more. 

I just got back from dinner with the in-laws. We had such a nice time that I wonder why it can't be like this all the time. We exchanged jokes and the atmosphere was light. Plus, there was blueberry pie a la mode for dessert. I seriously think my baby is going to be going through sugar withdrawal when she's born. 

We also got some gardening done today, which was tiring but we got a sense of accomplishment out of it. We didn't get to draw the floor plan for downstairs, but that can wait until next weekend. After all the yard work we took a shower and then a short nap before dinner. It was hilarious because even the dog laid down next to the bed for a family nap. 

My husband got invited to hang out with a friend for a guys' night at his place. I'm popping a chick flick (Shakespeare in Love) in the DVD player and will be chilling out with the dog. Tomorrow night might be the same story because my husband set up a video game night with his buddies. I guess he's trying to take advantage of the last few weeks without a baby crying. Meanwhile, I'm wishing my friends either lived closer or were less busy, but such is life.


----------



## SugarBeth

Hope everyone's doing okay today, was only able to skim through the many pages!

Not sure what happened to me today, I went from energetic and wanting to constantly be on the go to feeling totally foggy brained and exhausted (to the point of falling asleep in chairs in public - wasn't a good day to go to my cousin-in-laws babyshower as I had to leave early) and sick. Even DH commented on how out of it I looked and seemed a bit worried. I took a long nap and made sure I've been drinking enough, but I'm still pretty out of it!

17 days until due date...so excited!


----------



## caz_hills

Beth  only 17 days to go, wow! Thats so close! Really exciting. Hope you rested up last night and feel better this morning. The days are running away from us  before we know it we will all have our little ones here!

BB  hope your contractions are ok, how are they different to BHs?

BV  glad you had a good evening with your in-laws. I think that my husband is sort of doing the same  trying to see his mates before baby comes but he seems to have got it out of his system now and isnt drinking much and staying in more. Bless him!

Hann  yep, I started the massage too last weekend  ewwwwwwwwww!!!! But every little counts I guess so Im trying to keep going with it just in case it works. But Im with you, the dimensions dont work so its all quite weird.

Amanda  have been thinking about the tattoo and actually I think its your body and it will be there forever (or at least a very long time). I like someones idea (sorry I can't remember who now :blush:) about how something symbolic for her  maybe you and her could pick something together (that you both like!)?

Wez  you are such a kind person taking your co-worker around! How sweet of you. I just hope that you manage to get some R&R time for yourself. Take care.

Fifi  sorry about your Mum and really glad baby is ok, its horrible when you dont feel movement regularly but the midwives all seem really happy to support us and to help. Big hugs :hugs:

Sherri  poor you having a bad day yesterday  hope you found your sunglasses. Sometimes the smallest things can annoy me too!

AFM  yesterday was nice, very relaxing and we barely did anything. Although watching a move last night somehow how a total panic that I wouldnt be able to get hold of my hubbie when I go into labour and he had to reason with me and calm me down. So panic over! :dohh:

Today Ive got my twin sister coming over and were going to the gym where they have spa treatments so we are having pedicures/facials etc. So excited! So basically another lazy day for me  the rest of the week needs to be productive!

Hope I havent forgotten anyone/anything  just caught up on the last page!

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Thanks for the comments on my 'contractions!' but i dont see how they can have been when i only had 2 and havent had anything other than BH since. Very odd.
God only knows what baby was doing to me for it to hurt that much! Lol. 

Just dropped my boy at the vets to be castrated, i hate leaving them there especially when they have to have anesthetic :( 
Mel - I hope your doggie is ok today too xx


----------



## melissasbump

Morning everyone. 

BB , Thanks for remembering about Rocky, just dropped him off too, bless him, its so hard walking away from them isnt it. Hope yours all goes ok xxcry:

Sherri, hope you found your sunglasses, the smallest things upset me these days. 

Caz, enjoy your day at the spa, it must be cool to have a twin, are you identical?

SB, 17 days to due date that sounds so close! I sooo cant wait till everyone starts having there babies, i reckon someone will be in labour by the weekend!

BV, Love chick flicks, im digging some out to sit and watch at home whilst im in early stages of labour.

Well, as i said ive just dropped my boy at the vets too for his op, as BB said, its not so much the op as the anastectic i worry about. Wont relax till ive got him back home with me later on. 
I had a early night last night and slept pretty well but even now i feel knackered! Not got too much to do today though, just put some washing on but thats about my lot for this morning at least. 
If anyone is sending fathers day cards, someone in 3rd tri posted an offer code for funkypigeon.com yesterday where you can get a card free and with free p and p, im off to have a look now, if i find the code will let you know .xx

Simmy, when we moved in Sept we bought most things new, whereas before we had a mash combination of ikea and argos furniture we bought real nice oak furniture for our lounge and dining room, not cheap but furniture that will hopefully last a lifetime, its not cheap at the time and we are still paying for a lot of it but its so worth it if you can. Got a lovely new house and mainly new stuff in it and its lovely, we cant go out as often but its worth it. Good luck with everything and dont push yourself too hard!

Well, like b


----------



## melissasbump

Sorry i havent a clue what happened to that last post! Well you get the general idea! lol


----------



## melissasbump

the code for free fathers day card from funkypigeon.com is FUNKYFREE.


----------



## caz_hills

melissasbump said:


> the code for free fathers day card from funkypigeon.com is FUNKYFREE.

Cool thanks for the code! Me and my sister are identical - it's great being a twin! I would have been happy having twins but apparently it skips a generation so probably won't happen to me! x


----------



## melissasbump

https://www.funkypigeon.com/Pages/PhotoUpload.aspx?ProductId=9581

Just ordered this card for my OH


----------



## melissasbump

It didnt come out properly, i ordered the above card but changed the pic in the middle to our 4d scan pic and changed the words to "from baby bump"


----------



## melissasbump

caz_hills said:


> melissasbump said:
> 
> 
> the code for free fathers day card from funkypigeon.com is FUNKYFREE.
> 
> Cool thanks for the code! Me and my sister are identical - it's great being a twin! I would have been happy having twins but apparently it skips a generation so probably won't happen to me! xClick to expand...

Thats very cool, my nan was a twin and it has skipped a generation, none of the grandchildren have had twins so far....


----------



## fifi-folle

I just found that on hotukdeals and ordered the only one for Dad to be. DH is going to give me a row as I was told not to get him anything for Father's Day but at least I can tell him it was free! :lol: It was him who pretty much forced me to call triage yesterday, already being a wonderful Daddy!


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning :)

Heehee Simmy I have visions of you with Monica hair now shouting 'it's the humidity'!!

Hope your FIL is OK Tor, they probably didn't want to worry you with it, even though I'm sure you would have preferred to know.

Hope you find your sunglasses OK Sherri, I hate loosing things, it drives me crazy! I love the gorgeous pic of your dog on FB! I really want one!

Thinking of you Fi, hope your mum's doing better today :hugs:

Wez- you need to get some rest- other people should be ferrying you about, not the other way around!

Han- you're a brave lady! I'm too scared to attempt to massage there, I'm really sore there atm.

I'm glad your dinner went well BV. I love gardening too although haven't got as much done this year partly due to me being a lazy bum and partly due to the weather!

Good luck for your dog at the vets BB. I hated leaving Shelby there :(
How's your dog Mel?

Hopefully this post will work- I typed out a massive post last night and then lost connection grrr so ended up just going to bed! I hate computers!

Hope everyone had a good weekend :)


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> Just because I was jumping in the shower to try and ease my back pain - NAKED bump 34+4
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/be8b3b0a.jpg

omg hun fab bump.... and love the hair


----------



## Hann12

Morning everyone! Managed a nice 4 hour sleep with an extra hour this morning, getting good at less sleep now :) Oh the days of 8 hour sleeps.....

Mel - hope your dog is okay today and thanks for the funky pigeon code

BB and yours too! Glad the contractions have stopped or pain ;)

Caz - what a nice day you have planned! I am going to book in some beauty appointments soon I think. 

Doods - hope you are having a nice day, you didn't say what you were up to but hope its relaxing :)

AFM - been a productive morning and done my GBS test - just got to send it to the lab now and hope it comes out negative! Have chiropractor later, just ordered a belly bandit and just waiting for my Bro in Australia to call me (not spoken to him in a couple of month, we tend to text). 
Apart from that I will be having a quiet day I think - some reading and snoozing.
My scan is on Friday and it cannot come too soon, I am desperate to find out whats going on in there! 
Wez - I hope they give you your scan a week early when they take your stitch out. If you are anything like I am now its all you can think about!!

Have a nice day all :)


----------



## Annamumof2

Tor81 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Just a quick post to let you know I'm way behind on reading the thread but will try and catch up today & post properly later.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well.
> 
> We went to the filming of Red or Black yesterday, looks like it could be a good program. And Friday night we packed up all the study furniture and books etc so today we're taking them to the inlaws garage for storage until we get a new house.
> 
> Also found out FIL had a mini stroke, can't believe they didn't tell us, so need to make sure he is ok.
> 
> Got MW apt tomorrow morning but not til 10.15 so looking forward to a lie in.
> 
> xx

hope your FIL is alright now hun..


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone,

Hope you all had a nice weekend. Saturday was a big surprise to me and was taken to one of my fav hotels in Chelsea Harbour with my mum and a couple of friends for lunch anda baby shower which was lovely :thumbup:

Then yesterday me and hubby went on a hospital tour which was good. Luckily it was all calm when we were there and we heard no screams! Unfortunately we couldn't see the birthing pool as it was in use but fingers crossed it'll be available when i go into labour...

Have caught up with a few pages...

Amanda -if you aren't sure about getting your step daughters name tattoo'ed then i definately wouldn't do it. Don't just get it to please others... it's a big decision. I like the idea others have suggested about getting a tattoo of a symbol or something you both like. 

Fifi - i hope your mum is ok and recovers in time for the birth. Can imagine it's really hard to see your mum not very well though:hugs:

Tor - i hope your FIL is ok after his mini stroke... 

SB and Eve - FAB bump pics, you both look great! 

Caz - enjoy your day at the spa! 

Mel and BB - hope your dogs get on ok at the vets today, must be so hard leaving them - fingers crossed they'll both be fine and you can give them lots of cuddles later today :hugs:

Thanks for the funkypigeon code! I would like to get a card for hubby but he felt bad he couldn't find me any mum to be cards for mother's day so i don't know if getting him a card would make him feel worse?! :shrug:


----------



## Annamumof2

right i'm finaly able to come online to type...

friday i was admitted because of high BP and in the end i got pissed off because of it and wanted to sit down with the doctor which decied to discharge me that same day and they will see me tuesday (tomorrow) anyway i have 9 days left and they said that if my BP is still alittle high tomorrow they will think about bringing my date forward which i dunno how forward it will go, but i keep getting told i will go in on the 22nd and have Flynn on 23rd... or be started i am just so confused about what is gonna happen now that i am not sure if im coming or going...

i will find out more tomorrow and try to post up alittle more if i can

oh btw to the girls that was guessing Flynns weight at the scan he was 6lb 6oz...
here is the list that i have atm:
Hann12 = Scan: 5lb 12oz
Birth: 7lb 9oz

Blue_bear = Scan: 6lb
Birth: 7lb 5oz

Doodlepants = Scan: 6lb
Birth: 8lb 7oz

BlueViolet = Scan: 6lb
Birth: 7lb 6oz

sorry Hannah almost right.... BB, Doodle and BV you was 6oz off but you was almost right and well done...


----------



## Hann12

Anna - thats great - so how big do they think he'll be when he is born? I think the weight predictions are so interesting! I can't wait to see how big mine is on Friday!

Freckles - sounds like the hospital tour was good. We had a sneaky peak at ours when we were in triage with my bad back a few weeks ago. I didn't see the pool as obviously I was otherwise engaged but Greg said it looked good. 

Just ordered my funky pigeon - thanks Mel what a deal!!


----------



## palmergal

Happy 35 weeks to me! Got midwife and growth scan next week :)


----------



## Annamumof2

Hann12 said:


> Anna - thats great - so how big do they think he'll be when he is born? I think the weight predictions are so interesting! I can't wait to see how big mine is on Friday!
> 
> Freckles - sounds like the hospital tour was good. We had a sneaky peak at ours when we were in triage with my bad back a few weeks ago. I didn't see the pool as obviously I was otherwise engaged but Greg said it looked good.
> 
> Just ordered my funky pigeon - thanks Mel what a deal!!

they didnt say and i didnt think to ask lol because im being induced and the induction date might change that all depends i guess


----------



## DragonMummy

So y'all know, Eve's internet is nadged so she still can't get on here. She can just about get on to fb!


----------



## mummymarsh

any babies in here yet????
i would have been 37 weeks yesterday :( thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi Mummymarsh, I often wonder how you're getting on.
How are you doing?
I'm trying my hardest to get this baby out! As long as I don't have to be induced I'll be happy :)


----------



## emzeebob

just popping to the hospital, ive only felt baby maybe twice since yesterday morning and it started to worry me,
ive tryed everything that normally gets him hyper icecream, mars bars fizzy pop but nothing, so im slightly concerned, 

hoping its nothing and he kicks the moniter the min its put on but since i got elbowed in the stomach quite hard on saturday (mite of been nothing my own fault for standing next to a bouncy castle and my oh got thrown off onto me by accident) i just wanna get it checked out, my oh is worrying more than me bless him.

hope everyone is well and will post later

emee xx


----------



## Annamumof2

emzeebob said:


> just popping to the hospital, ive only felt baby maybe twice since yesterday morning and it started to worry me,
> ive tryed everything that normally gets him hyper icecream, mars bars fizzy pop but nothing, so im slightly concerned,
> 
> hoping its nothing and he kicks the moniter the min its put on but since i got elbowed in the stomach quite hard on saturday (mite of been nothing my own fault for standing next to a bouncy castle and my oh got thrown off onto me by accident) i just wanna get it checked out, my oh is worrying more than me bless him.
> 
> hope everyone is well and will post later
> 
> emee xx

nope everything is alright hun and keep us posted


----------



## DragonMummy

Oooh good luck Emee. I had that with Sophie a couple of weeks ago. Was just on the verge of ringing the ward when she started having a little rave in there....

MM howdy doody! Good to see you xxx

Doods also trying everything here. Short of jumping up and down and shaking my hips!


----------



## mummySS

Hiya mummymarsh! How are you doing? All fine this end, personally I'm keeping mine cooking for another few weeks, need some me-time! 

Xx


----------



## Hann12

I'm the same, mine needs to stay in for 3 weeks more - at least till 38 weeks I'm thinking. I'm more concerned with how it's going to exit than when!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah see I have my "how" sorted. And I'm not known for my patience.... Ever....


----------



## gw76

Hello Ladies,
I haven't had the chance to catch up with all the posts... 
So, went for amnio on Wednesday - they didn't do it because my placenta was in the front so any test would come back negative because it would be tainted with blood...so, it was an induction for me...
We went in to hospital on Thursday morning for our induction...
It was a LONG day, but our little girl, Hailey, was born (at 35 weeks and 3 days) at 23:43 weighing in at 8 lbs 11 oz!
Once I was ready to push it only took me a few pushes - about 8 minutes of pushing - and there she was!
I had a really rough time after the actual birth - the baby was taken to the nursery for observation, although she was doing alright, and the doctors and nurses (there must were about 10 of them in the room) worked on me for about 2 hrs - I haemorrhaged and ended up in shock (blood pressure was 70/30), I was sick a couple of times, I was given meds to help stop the haemorrhage which made me shit myself - it was mortifying! but the nurses were great! It was a rough time, but my heart behaved itself so at least that was something! 
Anyway, we got home yesterday - baby was being monitored for jaundice but is doing well.
We survived our first night and big brother is very happy to have his mummy and baby sister home.... will post a photo when i get a chance

hope you are all well


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to share a couple pictures of Jacob with you!

Jacob at 10 days old after his bath



Jacob at 9 Days Old trying to focus on Mummy


----------



## DragonMummy

gw76 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I haven't had the chance to catch up with all the posts...
> So, went for amnio on Wednesday - they didn't do it because my placenta was in the front so any test would come back negative because it would be tainted with blood...so, it was an induction for me...
> We went in to hospital on Thursday morning for our induction...
> It was a LONG day, but our little girl, Hailey, was born (at 35 weeks and 3 days) at 23:43 weighing in at 8 lbs 11 oz!
> Once I was ready to push it only took me a few pushes - about 8 minutes of pushing - and there she was!
> I had a really rough time after the actual birth - the baby was taken to the nursery for observation, although she was doing alright, and the doctors and nurses (there must were about 10 of them in the room) worked on me for about 2 hrs - I haemorrhaged and ended up in shock (blood pressure was 70/30), I was sick a couple of times, I was given meds to help stop the haemorrhage which made me shit myself - it was mortifying! but the nurses were great! It was a rough time, but my heart behaved itself so at least that was something!
> Anyway, we got home yesterday - baby was being monitored for jaundice but is doing well.
> We survived our first night and big brother is very happy to have his mummy and baby sister home....
> 
> hope you are all well

YAY! Our first Beach Bump Baby! congratulations hun! omg what a good size as well. Pics asap please!


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations gw! What a lovely name and she sounds gorgeous! I hope you are feeling better now x


----------



## melissasbump

Wow GW! Congrats and lovely name! Cant believe how big she was at 35 weeks! Sorry you had a rough time but glad all ok now and you are all at home!!

Lovely pics SK


----------



## Doodlepants

Massive congratulations gw!!! What a great size for 35 weeks!
Sorry you went through the mill a bit after the birth, but really glad you're all home and safe now :)
Can't wait to see piccys!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hope you and bubs are OK Em :hugs:

I had to go in a few weeks ago as I hadn't felt anything all day- even a bounce and some ben and jerry's and lemonade didn't work- we got there and she moved enough for me to come home- an hour later she was kicking the crap out of me! Hopefully he'll have a move about for you!
x


----------



## fifi-folle

Congratulations GW!!! What a good size for 35+3! Hope you and Hailey are settling in at home now x


----------



## Annamumof2

gw76 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I haven't had the chance to catch up with all the posts...
> So, went for amnio on Wednesday - they didn't do it because my placenta was in the front so any test would come back negative because it would be tainted with blood...so, it was an induction for me...
> We went in to hospital on Thursday morning for our induction...
> It was a LONG day, but our little girl, Hailey, was born (at 35 weeks and 3 days) at 23:43 weighing in at 8 lbs 11 oz!
> Once I was ready to push it only took me a few pushes - about 8 minutes of pushing - and there she was!
> I had a really rough time after the actual birth - the baby was taken to the nursery for observation, although she was doing alright, and the doctors and nurses (there must were about 10 of them in the room) worked on me for about 2 hrs - I haemorrhaged and ended up in shock (blood pressure was 70/30), I was sick a couple of times, I was given meds to help stop the haemorrhage which made me shit myself - it was mortifying! but the nurses were great! It was a rough time, but my heart behaved itself so at least that was something!
> Anyway, we got home yesterday - baby was being monitored for jaundice but is doing well.
> We survived our first night and big brother is very happy to have his mummy and baby sister home.... will post a photo when i get a chance
> 
> hope you are all well

wow GW congrats and a wonderful size and glad your both doing alright


----------



## mummymarsh

congratulations xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Just to keep you all updated, your lovely donations have now made it from Paypal into my bank account. The total was £165.00 which I am sending to The Newborn Appeal at Liverpool Women's Hospital. I will request they send me a receipt as well. I know you've all been very trusting but I would like to be able to show you that the money has been sent.

A great result, girls. Thank you for all the contributions xxx

HERE is a link, if anyone is interested x


----------



## MrsWez

CONGRATS, GW!! What a great weight! Beautiful name! Glad you are okay now. 

Glad all is well, Emzee.

Hi, mummymarsh. Hope your consultation was alright!

Not much longer Doodle!

DM, What have you been up to lately?

AFM, I can't wait till tomorrow! I feel well rested after sleeping most of yesterday. My coworker's car fixed so she has a ride to work now! Yay!! 

I think I'm going to tell him to do the ultrasound. I'm paying him for every appointment he should, he should oblige my request!


----------



## DragonMummy

Me? Nesting, being grumpy and generally trying to keep my boring, miserable arse away from normal humans! :rofl:


----------



## mummymarsh

hi mrsWez consultation went well... lots of care next pregancy... we have been going for it this month so hoping this is our month :).....

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh fingers are tightly crossed for you MM xx


----------



## MrsWez

mummymarsh said:


> hi mrsWez consultation went well... lots of care next pregancy... we have been going for it this month so hoping this is our month :).....
> 
> xx

:bunny: Glad you have a plan!! that's so great that they are taking care of you.


----------



## DragonMummy

best of luck, MM!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

OK, so since I got to 37 I have been having clary sage oil baths and massages daily, taking evening primrose oil and taking RLT capsules- now I know none of these will actually induce labour so I have taken to pleading with the baby to come out..... I think if she knew what a jumperoo was it'd be a useful bargaining chip :haha:


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Me? Nesting, being grumpy and generally trying to keep my boring, miserable arse away from normal humans! :rofl:

Sounds like monday!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

Doodlepants said:


> OK, so since I got to 37 I have been having clary sage oil baths and massages daily, taking evening primrose oil and taking RLT capsules- now I know none of these will actually induce labour so I have taken to pleading with the baby to come out..... I think if she knew what a jumperoo was it'd be a useful bargaining chip :haha:

I take it she is getting an eviction notice? :haha:


----------



## Hann12

MM - hope it's your month - please do keep us posted! 

Doodles, I'm doing rlt and getting some evening primrose oil. I haven't got clary sage yet. If I get a c section date I'll be less bothered but if it us a natural birth I'll be stepping it up next week! Relief to know that next week I'll have a plan :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Mine has - DH hasn't had this much love since we were TTC!


----------



## Doodlepants

Heehee, yes!
I just don't want to go overdue again- it drags soooo much! I was only working part time before and stopped about a month ago so have had plenty of me time and I'm fed up now! I'd been sleeping so well up until a few days ago but now, despite not drinking anything from 9pm I end up going to the loo about 8 times in one night :-/ Oh well, she'll come when she's ready! (which will probably be at 42 weeks lol!)


----------



## curlew

sorry just caught up. wrists killing me so quickie from me.

Congratulations on the birth of Hailey GW can't wait to see the piccies. Fantastic size for being so early. Sounds like you had a tough time but glad you are both home and well.:happydance:

Hugs to BB and Mel - Im sure your doggies will be fine.

Anna - hope your appt goes okay on Tuesday.

afm - as I said CT still being a bugger but less so at night time so got a fairly good nights sleep last night which was a blessing. Got my maternity bras today which was good as I realised I am only 23 days til my c section so thought I'd better get organised in that department!

Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## melissasbump

Fingers crossed for you MM.:thumbup:

Curlew, i got some nursing bras last week, gonna pop to mothercare tomorrow with my friend who is 39 weeks preggers as they have a sale on. One of the ones i got last week was a lady jane one and its the most comfortable thing ive ever worn!!!

Hann and Doodles, i havent bought anything yet like rlt or clary sage, i had every intention of but im so skint now, getting paid mon so will get something then. At them moment am trying to squeeze it out with food and mind power!!
Cramping getting more and more every day so im hoping thatsa good sign.

DM, Hope you have cheered up now and dragged your arse out of your pit!!

Wez, great that you dont have to pick your co worker up now

Sorry for anyone i missed. 

Op on Rocky went well apparently and i can pick him up very shortly. He isnt going to be impressed with his plastic collar!!
Very relieved:happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Mel - I've had no cramping at all so don't know if it's working!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh dogs are soooo funny with the collars. Ours used to keep running into doorframes. She managed to look pissed off and undignified all at once. Comedy gold! Am so mean....


----------



## Jenni4

Congratulations GW!!! We have the same due date!! You win!! Can't wait to see pics! Yay!!! It's really happening....babies are coming out!! I have read everything....can remember nothing....can only focus on babies coming out!! :wacko:


----------



## melissasbump

The fact that GW gave birth at 35 weeks and 3 days which is what i am TODAY and her baby is healthy and chunky is very reassuring!

DM, Last time Rocky had a collar he wouldnt even walk!!!


----------



## mummySS

Woo congrats GW, I have the same due date too, so pleased to know Hailey was chunky and healthy! Sounds like a bit of a mare post birth so I'm glad you're ok now!

X


----------



## Blue_bear

Congrats GW! thats an amazing birth weight for being so early! 

Its happening ladies, babies are starting to arrive!!

Ive had a god awful day, i need to have a rant but im that angry i cant type it right now!!

On a quick plus side, Bud is home from the vets and is fine :)


----------



## MrsWez

Blue_bear said:


> Congrats GW! thats an amazing birth weight for being so early!
> 
> Its happening ladies, babies are starting to arrive!!
> 
> Ive had a god awful day, i need to have a rant but im that angry i cant type it right now!!
> 
> On a quick plus side, Bud is home from the vets and is fine :)

Sorry you are having a bad day. :hugs: Glad Bud is doing well


----------



## caz_hills

Freckles  Saturday sounds wonderful, they really treated you  how sweet!

Anna  sorry to hear you were admitted on Friday  hopefully tomorrow will bring more news.

Emee  hope you are ok, always best to get checked out. Its worrying isnt it  this morning I hadnt felt much so sat down and drank a cold drink and ate some fruit but was panicking inside until baby started moving again. Its a worry every day. Please keep us posted. x

GW  congratulations!!!!!! So exciting that babies are starting to come!

MM  best of luck. Xxx

Melissa  glad Rocky is ok! That is a relief. 

BB  glad Bud is ok too!

Had a wonderful day today  very pampered! I have lots of jobs on my list to do tomorrow so am telling myself that I must start on my jobs list tomorrow  I feel like if Im overdue Ive got 5 or 6 weeks left but I dont want to leave anything to chance!

Quick question as well - can someone let me know what you do with clary sage? Im so ignorant!!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

*CONGRATS* GW - glad it went well and you're all home! Can't wait for pics! :thumbup: Our first Beach Bump Girl!



MrsWez said:


> Doodlepants said:
> 
> 
> OK, so since I got to 37 I have been having clary sage oil baths and massages daily, taking evening primrose oil and taking RLT capsules- now I know none of these will actually induce labour so I have taken to pleading with the baby to come out..... I think if she knew what a jumperoo was it'd be a useful bargaining chip :haha:
> 
> I take it she is getting an eviction notice? :haha:Click to expand...

My baby is officially getting the eviction notice on Thursday in effort to not have her go over her date and land me into the hospital. Doods, I can relate - since 37 weeks I've been doing so much research on how to get her out and practicing some of it already. I've even spent some time talking to the baby like we're doing a game plan! I also pleaded a bit with her to come out either a week or so early, or right on time - just not over!! 

I'm drinking the RLT, going for long walks every night, trying to get exercising in like swimming, trying to keep up with the sex idea, :haha: and getting into foods that are supposed to be labor inducing. If this baby even has the slightest idea that she would like to make her appearance sometime soon, my body will be ready for it!


----------



## Hann12

Hi Caz - glad you had a nice day, I'm jealous! 
I think with clary sage you put it in your bath or massage it into your bump. I might get some next week if I'm having a natural birth. Just been and got my evening primrose oil. Had no idea it was that hot outside!!

BB - hope you are okay and that your day is getting better. Feel free to rant away :)

I have been really uncomfortable all day, I think it may have been BH, I'm not sure though, it was like a tight feeling around my bump but mainly at the top. Also think the baby has moved transverse again but might be wrong.


----------



## BlueViolet

GW, congrats! :) It's so exciting you have a healthy baby girl. Sounds like you had some scary moments, but I'm glad all is okay. 

Mel, glad your puppy is okay! 

Emee, hope your appointment goes well and the baby is healthy.

BB, I'm sorry to hear you're having a bad day. :hugs: 

Wez, hope you get your scan! 

Doodle, hope your natural induction methods pay off soon :) 

I have a MW appointment tomorrow. They'll be checking my cervix, but no scan. At least I can ask some questions and listen to the heartbeat. Last night I started to worry out of nowhere that I'm not prepared enough for labor. I've been doing so much reading and have taken classes, but I didn't take a lamaze class. I looked for one, but couldn't find anything within the time frame available. I've been looking at getting a video, but I'm not sure if they'll be helpful. I wish I could borrow one from the library, but ours is rather small. Netflix doesn't have anything yet either. I started researching labor breathing techniques on youtube...there are a lot of crappy videos out there, but a few seemed interesting. I also found this website with resources: 

https://www.lamaze.org/OnlineCommunity/LamazeVideoLibrary/tabid/810/Default.aspx 

Here is a breathing video that seemed better than the rest:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5HJ83xXQvM

Does anyone have suggestions for an inexpensive book or a video that might help with breathing techniques?


----------



## Hann12

SB - hope your eviction chats and techniques work - you'll have to let us know if they do so that we can all try them!!


----------



## Sherri81

Wow, I'm gonna try to remember as much as I can.

Glad the operations on the 2 pups went well. I didn't like leaving Chloe in for her spaying either. It was so stressful. With the way we feel about our dogs, could you imagina if one of our kids needed surgery!?

GW, congrats on the birth of your little girl! Some scary after birth stuff, but that's great that at 35 weeks she is doing so good, and is so chunky.

MummyMarsh, I hope this is your month for a BFP, and I'm so glad they are wanting to follow you closer next time.

Hope Eve gets back soon!

DM you sound so nesty, can you please pop over and do some work on my house?? The bathrooms are so gross here and I can't seem to make Ian understand what clean really is...

Oh, haven't found my sunglasses. Must have left them at a store somewhere. Can't figure that out though as I've had them since my surgery in 2006, and I've never so much as misplaced them. Like, how the he'll did I just get that forgetful?

Oh Doodles, these dogs are dumb beyond belief! Lol. You might want to scratch them off any potential puppy list. Cute as can be, and funny too.... But not so much happening upstairs, lol. She was put out cuz I was squeeking a balloon at her.


----------



## Doodlepants

Caz- with the clary sage- if you're using it on your skin- feet, bump and back are good, always mix with a carrier oil such as olive or almond oil- never use neat.
If using in the bath- add to a small cup of milk before pouring into your bath so that it mixes in better :)
I've been using 20 drops in my bath but I like it quite strong, maybe start off with less and build it up.

Is anyone using EPO internally? I've only been taking it orally as I'm too scared and sore to go poking around my lady parts :haha:

BB- Sorry to hear you've had a bad day- is this to do with the blue cross at all? :hugs:

Glad the pups are OK Mel and BB!

Sherri, we've said that after our lab had gone to puppy heaven (hopefully not for another 12 years or so) we'd love a bulldog- I read up on them a while ago- I had no idea that they have such wonderful temprements! I love them :)


----------



## Hann12

Doods - I'm considering EPO internally but I am massively sore too and not sure I can get it up there!! Otherwise I'll just swallow them!


----------



## Clareabell

Congrats GW, I'm getting scared at my babies birth weight as she was 5lb 7 at 33 weeks :( 

On phone at the mo so will catch up later properly.


----------



## MrsWez

Good luck with your evictions, Doodle and SB! Let us know what's working!


----------



## caz_hills

Hann12 said:


> Doods - I'm considering EPO internally but I am massively sore too and not sure I can get it up there!! Otherwise I'll just swallow them!

The things we are doing to get the babies ready for birth and out! So glamarous... I need to start thinking about EPO too!

:wacko:


----------



## melissasbump

whats EPO? Sorry for being thick! x


----------



## Blue_bear

WARNING - COMPLETELY OFF TOPIC RANT ABOUT MY CRAP DAY! I will try and keep it as short as possible.

So besides dropping Buddy at the vets for his op and being worried about him i was going to go back to the blue cross centre and pick up the puppy that mum picked out yesterday. They asked her to come back today with her other dogs to check if they got on. Bear in mind....this is a 12 week old pup that was found as a stray, its not going to have been socialised, trained etc etc. My mum has had dogs for years and is well aware of what having a puppy entails.

So mum wagged a day off work sick as they told her at the blue cross yesterday, if all was well with the dog intros she would be able to take the puppy home today. 
So we go over to the centre which is about 40 mins from my house and about 2 hours in total from mums. All seems well, they get the pup out and introduce her to mums dogs one by one. She was super excited and vocal (as you would expect!) and this girl (very rude, didnt make a good impression on us yesterday either. The know all know nothing kind!) she kept saying she wanted one of mums dogs to nip at the pup and tell her off, just to put her in her place for being so over the top. Fair enough, mums jack russel finally rose to the bait and told the puppy off. 
Well, then because they had done this the girl decided it would be best if the dogs met again on another occasion.....sigh.....we have already explained how far mum has to come and the fact that she works during the day normally. Anyway she wasnt budging on the fact it needed to happen so we put all the dogs away and went back to reception to arrange another meeting with the deputy manager. I was hoping she would sympathise to our situation, but no....
I tried to suggest that we went away for an hour or so and then came back for the second intro, giving puppy time to rest etc. She said no. Her reason, they wouldnt have time to do the paperwork today as they were 3 members of staff down.....

We left there having arranged for the second intro on Wednesday but knowing full well in reality mum just wouldnt make it in time before they close without having another day off work. 
We phoned dad when we got home and he said he'd had enough and that it was too much for mum to come over again and likely risk pissing off her work. Plus the attitude of not only the kennel girl but also the deputy manager stank!

I decided 1 last phone call would be worth it, to try and arrange something that suited mum better or to see if we could do something this afternoon. 
I made sure i spoke to the same deputy manager and she was as rude as ever.
She just repeated that they couldnt do it today because they didnt have the staff in to do the paperwork (mum had already filled out an essay, how much more could there be?!) I explained as much as i could and tried to get her to reason with me.....
OR the second option is that they hold the puppy until Saturday so both mum and dad are off work. The kennel girl actually said she thought the puppy needed more socialising, so perfect oppourtunity for them to work on this through the week right? Plus the fact they are shut to the public tomorrow anyway.

Well anyhow, all the dep.man could say is that of mum was going to take on a puppy she needed to be flexiable and they werent willing to do it today or leave it until saturday with the puppy reserved. 
She was very rude and abrupt so i asked her the name of the kennel girl and made sure i had her name correct and tonight i am going to compose and email of complaint to head office, and i told her this....she then got even more rude so i thought best to end the conversation there and take it higher. 

VERY frustrating as its the puppy that looses out really and then not least my parents who were really pleased they had found something they thought was perfect.

Apologies again for the very long winded story but its actually helped as i need to get it down in order to write a decent email of complaint rather than just a ramble of my frustration.
Thanks to anyone for bothering to read!! xxx


----------



## caz_hills

melissasbump said:


> whats EPO? Sorry for being thick! x

Evening primrose oil!!!!! (or at least I think.... imagine if I'm wrong now!!!). xx


----------



## caz_hills

.... and I don't really know what to do with that either - I am very naive about these things!


----------



## melissasbump

BB, So sorry for your parents situation with the pup, i dont blame you for complaining, you think they would be bending over backwards to rehome their animals!! 

Caz, ahh evening primose oil! You mean it goes up your "bits?"


----------



## Blue_bear

Thats what annoys me the most, there are constantly adverts etc that say how many dogs need homes....then when you want to offer a dog a really good home, they make it so difficult you cant!!


----------



## Hann12

BB - sounds like a horrific day, I hope the complaint works, seems mad to me if they have a good home for it! 

Mel - you either swallow it or you put one 500mg tablet up as close to your cervix as possible - it's meant to soften it. Having said that if you are as swollen as I am the getting it far enough up to do what it needs to will be hard!!


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks Hann - wondered what you do with it! Is it safe to take now (35 weeks)?


----------



## melissasbump

Oh yum! Hann you seem to be an expert at "things to put up your vaj!" lol x

BB, I agree, these places are usually so stretched financially and in terms of space, i understand them for wanting to be cautious etc but your parents sound like the perfect kind of dog owners its so crazy. Do the blue cross do home visits?


----------



## Hann12

I think your meant to do it from 37 weeks so probably best to do it from then. You can take it orally now though


----------



## Hann12

Mel - I like to find these things out ha ha!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh FFS that's awful. They can see you have healthy, happy dogs. Surely you're an ideal home? Yes I would suggest a bloody strongly worded email of complaint. This is why I get so effing cross with animal charities. We get quite a few calls about animals and the RSPCA are an effing nightmare. They NEVER come out to anything! And we had to jump through hoops to adopt 2 bunny rabbits. And they cost more than they would have done if we'd bought the considerably younger ones at the pet shop. Then they moan that nobody adopts.


----------



## Doodlepants

What a nightmare!
My mum looked at adopting another dog a while ago- I went with her to the centre and just couldn't believe it- they make you feel like a criminal for wanting to adopt! Honestly, it felt like we were outside the headmasters office at school! They do seem to be on a power trip in some of these places! :hugs: Sorry you've had such a rough day.


----------



## Blue_bear

Doodlepants said:


> What a nightmare!
> My mum looked at adopting another dog a while ago- I went with her to the centre and just couldn't believe it- they make you feel like a criminal for wanting to adopt! Honestly, it felt like we were outside the headmasters office at school! They do seem to be on a power trip in some of these places! :hugs: Sorry you've had such a rough day.

Thats exactly how we felt, its shocking!

Mel - the blue cross dont always home check. They just wanted to see pictures of my parents house and garden. (which quite frankly could of been anyones house, but hey ho)
I had a homecheck when we rehomed JJ from the rspca, we still had him in the same weekend though as they wanted to get him into a home!


----------



## curlew

BB - your poor parents what a hassle and the poor dog. Hope it all gets sorted soon.

BV - hope your appt goes okay tomorrow.

Sherri - that sucks that you can't find your glasses.

doodle and SB - sounds like you have a race on for your babies evictions lol.

Mel - glad your dog is okay

Got my moses basket and car seat for DH car all sorted out today so that's another two jobs ticked off my list. Tomorrow I am planning on getting the pram sorted and then finish packing my hospital bag, only a few bits to put in the main bag and then my back up bag to pack.


----------



## SugarBeth

Woo, day two of testing out spicy foods. So far it just makes my heartburn go nuts (though Katie is wiggling around like crazy right now.) Pass the Tums!


----------



## emzeebob

so im back ladies, they put me on a monitor for an hour and they found his heartbeat straight away and on the ctg thing it was coming up with him moving but i still cudnt feel it and neither could the midwife wen she was holding my bump, so they sent me for a walk and sum dinner and came back for anther ctg, same again and i still havent felt anything

well he consultant sed he wasnt too worried as it was showing on the ctg but he sed i have a choice i could stay over night and have an emergency ultrasound in the morning or go home and they will fone me to come back in, so ive decided to come home as they didnt seem too worried about me, but i get a growth scan either tomoro or wednesday as its now over 30 hours i havent felt anything


----------



## DragonMummy

Bimey how is it 2100???


----------



## DragonMummy

Glad theyre not overly worried, Emee. xxx


----------



## Hann12

Emee hopefully it's just a position thing and baby will move tonight and you'll feel it again. Hope the scan goes well tomorrow! 

Off to another all day nct tomorrow so will post when I get back from that. Looking forward to it - gets me out the house and excited about the baby! 
Back is not happy tonight, annoying as was at the chiropractor today so it should feel better for at least today grumble grumble :haha:


----------



## Blue_bear

I had spicy curry for dinner too! Have been walking loads and bouncing on my ball. All to no avail apart from a ton of BH.


----------



## BlueViolet

Wow, Bb, how awful that they'd make it so difficult to adopt a puppy. I hope the complaint letter works. 

Emee, good luck with the scan tomorrow! 

I've also enjoyed the induction talk. Keep it up ladies! I need ideas here...hehe :)


----------



## DragonMummy

My cousin keeps on about me drinking castor oil. It's what she did and her baby came. At 34 weeks. So clearly a bright spark. I would rather wait a fortnight than drink castor oil, thank you....


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> My cousin keeps on about me drinking castor oil. It's what she did and her baby came. At 34 weeks. So clearly a bright spark. I would rather wait a fortnight than drink castor oil, thank you....

Don't do it!! It's a super yucky laxative and could make baby poop too.


----------



## DragonMummy

No fear! Peeing my pants is bad enough. Shitting them? Nah...


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> No fear! Peeing my pants is bad enough. Shitting them? Nah...

:rofl:


----------



## SugarBeth

DM - I too heard that caster oil is no longer a safe option, as they found it makes the baby poop while still inside. Also heard that it will only make you go A LOT if your body isn't ready for labor anyway, so no good there!


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, I read it's not a good idea either. It only affects your bowels and not your reproductive system. So you'll get cramps, but not contractions. You'll also end up dehydrated. 

I'm trying the "relaxing" approach, but it's tough to clear my mind. They told us at the baby class that being tense might prevent or slow down the body from going into labor. I should probably get back to doing yoga, but I don't know where to get the energy to begin with. Sadly, I am exhausted from washing dishes, which normally I finish so quickly and easily. We got a Kitchen Aid meat grinder attachment, so we made burgers from scratch, which turned out great, but the clean up was a bit involved.


----------



## SugarBeth

BV, I too find it really hard to clear my mind and just relax. I've been trying to do it, since my classes say to practice going to your "safe, peaceful, relaxing" place. I struggle to stay in that place when I'm not in pain, so I'm not so sure if that one is for me. Still, I'm trying it!


----------



## BlueViolet

SB, we have to wonder if the hormones are making it tougher to chill out. I can't focus on one thing at a time. I'm always doing a bunch of things at once. I feel like I have ADD. Right now I'm watching "Pregnant in America" on Netflix instant and checking forums and reading articles. What do you think of this?

https://www.ehow.com/how_2070244_induce-labor-acupressure.html


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> SB, we have to wonder if the hormones are making it tougher to chill out. I can't focus on one thing at a time. I'm always doing a bunch of things at once. I feel like I have ADD. Right now I'm watching "Pregnant in America" on Netflix instant and checking forums and reading articles. What do you think of this?
> 
> https://www.ehow.com/how_2070244_induce-labor-acupressure.html

Ugh, I can't multitask right now to save my life!! I keep trying, for the sake of my back to get multiple things done all at once. Instead, things end up burning, forgotten, or not done. I can barely focus on one task anymore. I also get bored very quickly - like my brain is moving too fast for just one activity, but can't handle any more than that!

I watched Pregnant in America last week. It's very interesting! I disliked the end though, where he kept saying maybe he shouldn't have taken his daughter to the hospital. No matter what your beliefs, if a baby is showing signs of being in danger, you get her checked out!

I heard a lot about accupressure, I'm sure it might help to work. I hate when certain parts of my body are pushed on, especially that spot between forfinger and thumb. My Dh pushes on that sometimes because he thinks it's funny that I jump and get so mad, I hate the feeling of it!


----------



## BlueViolet

I have to say, I prefer The Business of Being Born. So far it seems to be focused on the problems with our health care system...all I hear is the horror stories and the complaints. I'd like them to feature on some of the positives and show some examples of good births where the women are allowed to take charge of their labor.


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> My cousin keeps on about me drinking castor oil. It's what she did and her baby came. At 34 weeks. So clearly a bright spark. I would rather wait a fortnight than drink castor oil, thank you....

oh hilarious DM :rofl:

I had this silly older woman at a birthday party on the w/e tell me the exact same thing. Unsolicited advice, I am sitting there minding my own business and she blurts and yells out at me "you know you need to take Castor oil to get things going in labour, its the only thing that works" like wtf?? who asked her, and why does she think I need to get labour going, what a ditz. I politely said no, I will let nature take its course and will not be taking Castor oil, even one of the guys at the party said to her "thats a wives tale"

anyone else find they are getting a ton of unsolicitated and unwanted advice about pregnancy, birth and parenting?? I cant believe it, its really been a ton in the last few weeks and so annoying- maybe because I am so huge :shrug:


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> I have to say, I prefer The Business of Being Born. So far it seems to be focused on the problems with our health care system...all I hear is the horror stories and the complaints. I'd like them to feature on some of the positives and show some examples of good births where the women are allowed to take charge of their labor.

I agree - Business of Being Born was much better. It seemed like more research was done, Pregnant In America seemed to air on the side of "be afraid because of "this". While I think they had quite a few good points and there definitely are things to be wary about, it just didn't seem as empowerig and well rounded as BOBB. 

As for unsolicited advice, don't get quite too much but I did get to feel like a freak at a baby shower on Sunday. The girl I was there for is having a normal hospital medicated births. Somehow this meant my MIL wanted to talk about how I was so crazy that I'd go for a med-free birthing center birth. She also knows nothing about having babies, she thinks I should go to the hospital and demand to have an episiotomy right away to make labor faster, get drugs to go faster and thinks it's absolutely insane and impossible to be sent home after 6 hours of monitoring and getting follow up visits at home from midwives. I was sitting by myself just trying to eat my little platter of food and everyone kept turning around and giving shocked looks at me. Thanks everyone, that's just what I need at almost 38 weeks pregnant...:growlmad:


----------



## Britt11

ahhhh :hugs: Sugarbeth.
just remember its your decision and its perfect for you and your family. Dont let anyone give you advice or their opinions otherwise.
:hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

morning girls, its the day of my appointment and well i hardly got any sleep because i felt like a turtle... i woke up on my back and i couldnt get up lol which was funny but not nice.

anyway i will try to update later on if i can... it will be by my phone though so sorry for spelling mistakes or anything like that lol anyway take care girls and hopefully i will be let out later today


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning, lovely round people!

Good luck today Anna.

BV and SB I know what you mean about relaxing and concentrating. I'm so restless now, I'm like a demented hummingbird flitting about but I never seem to get anything done!

However.... only got up ONCE to pee in the night! Get in.... :haha:


----------



## Hann12

Good luck Anna! 

Off to nct soon do will check back in later! 
Have a nice day everyone! :)


----------



## caz_hills

Hann  hope you have a good time at NCT today  lovely day for it as the sun is shining!

Anna  good luck today hun  thinking of you and will pop back regularly to see if you have managed to update. X

Linds  castor oil sounds gross! Ill be leaving that one I think especially after what people have said the effects are!!!!!

Re relaxation  Ive got some pregnancy relaxation CDs (natalhypnotherapy) which Ive been listening to. Who knows if they are helping but Ive tried them since about week 18 and I hope they are doing something to relax me and prepare me for the birth! If not, then its half an hour of chilling listening to soothing music at the very least! They do help me turn my mind off.

AFM - I woke up in the night to pee and then got back into bed, but had a few minutes of real period type cramps in my lower stomach. They weren't painful but just familiar feelings of period type cramps. Not had this feeling since I had my last period so in October, so it was strange. Has anyone else had this? What does it mean?! Should I be worried?

I'm going to be really productive today  starting on my jobs list and also meeting my NCT girls for lunch! Hope everyone has a good day, the sun is shining here so I hope it is where you all are too.

xx


----------



## samzi

ive been having them caz

36 weeks today :yipee:


----------



## DragonMummy

I think a few of us have had that Caz. All normal. We're all gearing up to drop now!

Also having a productive day. Bed is stripped, gonna get the sheets out on the line while its nice. Putting away all my mat clothes that I know I'm not going to wear. Party dresses etc. It will only be in a storage bag on my wardrobe but gives me a bit more room. Going to get our r oom all sorted today so there's room for Sophie's basket. going to set up her swing too as its suitable from birth.


----------



## melissasbump

Im off to sneaky peek in mothercare for any bargins!

Caz im getting increasingly frequent period type cramps for the last week and a half! Our bodies are preparing for labour! Whoop whoop!

Good luck Anna.

Hann, enjoy NCT today

Linds, have fun finalising Sophies bits! 

OHs dad told us last night he wants to buy us a high chair, any recomendations? We odnt want to spend more than £50. 
Catch up later girlies xx


----------



## melissasbump

oh got my funky pigeon fathers day card today, its fabuloso! I recomend!!
Also a reminder to uk ladies, Baby hospital is on tonight at 9pm, the hospital is the one who looked after baby Evan xx


----------



## DragonMummy

They were on last night too. That documentary about the Walton sextuplets? They were born at Liverpool Women's hospital. Their mum actually started the fund that we're sending the money too, which I thought was a weird coincidence.


----------



## caz_hills

melissasbump said:


> oh got my funky pigeon fathers day card today, its fabuloso! I recomend!!
> Also a reminder to uk ladies, Baby hospital is on tonight at 9pm, the hospital is the one who looked after baby Evan xx

Thanks for the reminder Melissa - I have it on record so if we miss it tonight I can watch it later in the week.

Thanks for letting me know that the period type feelings are normal. I feel really excited that the birth is getting close! I'm working out how to sterilize everything and how to work my breast pump - feels so real! 

Another question (sorry!) our breastfeeding lady from NCT said that you probably won't pump if you breastfeeding for the first few weeks as you are feeding so much anyway. What did you ladies find if you have a baby already? Do I need to worry much about the pump?

x


----------



## DragonMummy

Melly Welly,we have THIS high chair. Its great, we're really happy with it. It folds flat, reasonably easy to clean etc. However i still don't understand what manner of spaz would put a toy hammock at the bottom. It just fills with peas and crumbs! Eejits. It's only poppered on though. I just removed it. We never used the straps either, he never tried to climb out an it was one less thing to clean :blush:


----------



## DragonMummy

Caz I've got one ready. I've got a cupboard full of bottles! Am prepared for all eventualities!


----------



## caz_hills

DragonMummy said:


> Caz I've got one ready. I've got a cupboard full of bottles! Am prepared for all eventualities!

Thanks Linds - sorry for all my questions! I wish I could try the bump before baby comes but I heard that I shouldn't as it can risk the supply/demand of milk. I just hope the pump works for me if I need it!!! 

Right onto assembling the rocker now!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ask away! i read yesterday that you can use the pump for an hour a day to stimulate your nipples and bring on labour. I've filed that suggestion away with the "drink castor oil" idea.... :rofl:


----------



## curlew

emzee - glad you got home and the ctg was okay. Hope yoru growth scan goes okay.

Hann - hope your nct day goes well

BV - mmm the homemade burgers sound nice but I don't think I would fancy the cleaning up either.

Britt - I haven't had any of the unsolicited advice but my mum keeps fussing over me which is nice as she is being protective but its getting a bit overbearing!

SB - I think a lot of our parents generation are not aware or used to the changes in birthing options and therefore what we want to do for labour seems risky or freaky. You just have to go with what you and DH want and ignore thier comments.

Anna - hope your appt goes okay

Caz - sounds like you have a productive day planned. Enjoy your lunch. Sounds like your body is gearing up for labour.

Linds - hope your productive day is going well. Sounds like you are in full strength nesting mode.

Mel - good luck with the mothercare bargins. I have a high chair that sits on one of our normal chairs. Its great cause it folds really small and you can take it when you go out anywhere. To start weaning I used the boucy chair I had and when DS could sit up properly he then sat at the table with us in his high chair. this is one similar to what I have. Its great to clean too. https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...sery|14417537/Trail/searchtext>HIGH+CHAIR.htm

Caz - I waited til DS was about 3 weeks before pumping and will probably do the same with this one. I certainly wouldn't use one in advance of giving birth but have heard of people doing that an storing what they manage to pump off in the freezer.

AFM - just spent 2 hours cleaning the pram and assembling it so another job done. Have done two loads of pale washing including the covers for the bouncy chair and they are out on the line, so will get that put together when it's dry. Am going for a snooze as I didn't sleep well last night - wrists okay overnight just too much going through my brain. Mind you wrists annoying me now as I have done the pram cleaning. After my nap I will finish packing my hopsital bags and maybe do a bit of ironing if I feel like it.


----------



## samzi

mw on thurs, wonder if AJ is engaged at all


----------



## DragonMummy

Am going to be in deep shit when sh gets home and sees I've moved the chest of drawers.... :rofl:


----------



## Tor81

GW, many congrats on the birth of baby Hailey! Sorry you had a tough time but glad you seem to have come out the other end of it.

Sherri, have your sunglasses turned up yet? They&#8217;ve GOT to be somewhere. I &#8220;lost&#8221; my mobile yesterday and was ringing around getting people to keep an eye out for it, in the end it was in a John Lewis carrier bag on the backseat of my car, bizarre.

BV, glad you had a nice meal with the in-laws, and hope you enjoyed your night in with the girly DVDs. Good luck at the MW today.

SB, sounds like your body is telling you to slow down, apparently its so your body has enough energy reserves for labour. And try not to take any notice of your MIL, everyone else is going to think they know whats best for you, just try and smile, nod & ignore it!

Caz, glad you enjoyed the day at the spa with your sister sounds like bliss. As the others have said, I think the period cramps are the early early stages of labour so you know its only a matter of weeks now.

BB & Mel, hope your puppies are doing ok.
BB, your story about the Blue Cross rescue centre has made me angry, these people are forgetting why they do the job that they do.

Freckles, your surprise baby shower sounds great, how sweet of your mum & friends.

Anna, cant believe Flynn will be here next week, hope you&#8217;re feeling ok. Good luck today.

Emee, hope baby is ok & just taking it easy, going to get checked out is definitely the right thing, at least you can relax knowing the professionals aren&#8217;t too worried.

Hann, enjoy your NCT class today. Also don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ve thanked you yet for setting up the new thread, its funny how the topic of conversation when we get there is going to change completely, at the moment it&#8217;s all about us & our symptoms, focus will soon change!!

Mel, let us know if Mothercare have any good bargains worth rushing out for.

Curlew, you always seem to be ironing, wish you lived closer to me cos I&#8217;d pay you to do mine! I try and buy DH polycotton shirts, hehe.

DM, loving all your nesting activity, can&#8217;t wait until maternity leave when I&#8217;m going to let my nesting urges take control, only 9.5 days left&#8230; not that I&#8217;m counting down or anything!

AFM, had our first NCT class last night, don&#8217;t think I learnt a lot, the focus is definitely more on meeting people. Everyone seems lovely so looking forward to getting to know them all a bit better and hopefully staying in touch.

Working from home today but I&#8217;m so easily distracted, think I&#8217;ve only managed about 2 hours of real work so far. Really want to pack my hospital bag but need to resist. 

Also want to give the apartments a huge clean & tidy as we&#8217;ve got a new estate agent coming over tomorrow evening, it&#8217;s been over 3 months with the current one so think it&#8217;s worth giving someone else a shot, it may not make any difference but at least we&#8217;re trying. Might see if there&#8217;s a delivery date yet for the nursery furniture because at the moment we&#8217;ve moved our bedroom into the old study ok but our original bedroom is now a bit of a storage room until we turn it into a nursery so won&#8217;t look great in the estate agent photos.

xx


----------



## BlueViolet

I woke up with bad period type cramps this morning too. Fortunately, they only lasted for about 10min or so, but it was enough to prevent me from going back to sleep. I have my MW appointment in a couple of hours, so I'd better go get cleaned up and eat some breakfast. If I can get my husband out of the house early enough we might stop at a bakery on the way for some breakfast. Lately I've wanted to stuff myself full of pastries. Seeing as I've put on about 32lbs, it's not good! :blush:


----------



## Clareabell

Did anyone watch Terry Prachette documentary on assisted suicide last night? It has traumatised me ever since. He went to dignatas in Switzerland and a english man with MND (motor nueron disease) took the poison to end his life. It was not quick at all, he was gasping and asking for water, it was awful. I cant get the image of him a complete stranger out of my head I cant imagine what it must be like for their relatives. :cry:

I have been reading everything but as per usual remember nothing. :)

Georgie - Did you send your email? Hope things are better with your husband now, mine can be a complete *&%$! at times. 

Not much happening here. I was at the hospital yesterday for my every other day MOT. Dr trying to talk me in to an induction again (because of my health not babies, if it was her i would do it straight away) but I dont feel bad and really want to go naturally at home with Duncan, hospitals are not my favourite place.

Today I have achieved nothing apart from watching day time TV, and marinating some chicken in Nandos sauce. My mum is on a business trip in Berlin til tomorrow night so I have been told to cross my legs and make sure that baby stays put!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Clareabell said:


> Did anyone watch Terry Prachette documentary on assisted suicide last night? It has traumatised me ever since. He went to dignatas in Switzerland and a english man with MND (motor nueron disease) took the poison to end his life. It was not quick at all, he was gasping and asking for water, it was awful. I cant get the image of him a complete stranger out of my head I cant imagine what it must be like for their relatives. :cry:

I watched it too. Wish I didnt. Knew I shouldn't watch it but couldn't help myself. I sobbed the whole way through. It was especially difficult to see the guy with MS as Mum has that. She's joked about giving her the "wee blue pill" when she's had enough and I've generally been in favour of people choosing when to end it if they have a terminal/incurable disease but that programme really made me think about the actual process and effect on those left behind. 

Thankfully my Mum is responding to treatment for the brain infection but I should NOT have watched that programme!


----------



## melissasbump

Clare, i recorded that programme last night, not watched it yet though, maybe i wont now!!

Linds, i also recorded the programme about the Walton girls last night too,lol i find there whole story facinating! arent they like 28 now or something? amazing! Thanks for the high chair info, i saw one in mothercare today which i like, very similar to the one you have
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...041&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5

Tor, dont work too hard!

Curlew, you are so productive still! Im glad i got most of my stuff done a few weeks ago as anything now is just such an effort!

Caz, ive got all my steriliser, bottles, breast pump etc all in kitchen cupboards now ready for use. Im gonna consentrate on just breast feeding to start with and if all goes well im gonna start expressing for england so that i can freeze some, store some in fridge so that OH can help with feeding and so that i can feed breast milk from a bottle if we are out, really not comfortable with whipping my boob out in public, i would prefer to express all of my milk really but just see what works for the best at the time. And if it doesnt work then will move to FF!

Had a really nice morning with my friend Sam, i didnt buy anything in mothercare but mainly because ive got everything, she bought a few bits though. We then went to babies r us, then to burger king for a naughty lunch! Popped into Asda on way home, i bought 2 cellular blankets, 2 for £8 such a bargin and a couple of vest tops for me. 
Am going into work tomorrow to say goodbye etc ( my last day ) and im a bit nervous to be honest! Will be nice just to get it out of the way i think.

Ankles are sooooo swollen now!!!!


----------



## Clareabell

The documentary was really good and gave a really realistic insight into how assisted suicide really is but just came as a shock to me as I thought it would be less traumatic than it was. 

Fifi - Not suprised that you found it so difficult to watch :( good to hear that your mum is begin to respond to treatment. It was so sad about the young guy with MS. 

Mel and DM - What channel were the sextuplets on? I will try and watch it online. Im massively bored!!!

Mel - Glad you hear that you had a good morning with your friend. I get craving for grease food sometimes too!! Especially KFC which i havent sucummed to as it is complete skank!! Hope going into work tomorrow is ok, will be good to get it over with and close the door. 

Caz - I have a medela electric pump and have had a go on it. Not the most comfy thing in the world but boy can it suck :rofl: Like Mel I hope to express a fair bit as I dont want to be 100% responsible for feeding with a baby tied to my boob. I have friends who were not able to go out for months and months after baby was born as baby refused to taken anything but the boob. I fear that happening so am prepared with all FF equipment too. 

Simmy - If you are reading how exciting, hope all is going ok and you are settleing in :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi!

Thankfully I didn't watch that documentary last night- it sounds like it was quite upsetting!

DM- Stop lugging furniture around woman! Glad you weren't tempted to give yourself a massive bout of the shits :)

Hope your work goodbye thing goes OK Mel.

AFM- am rather swollen- today I have cankles :haha: My mum and I took Holly into Petersfield for a walk round the lake and to the park, we then got rather adventurous and walked into town for lunch- something my feet didn't seem to appreciate lol! Had a lovely time though and was nice to get out of the house for a bit :)

Hope everyone's having a nice day and enjoying the sun :)


----------



## melissasbump

clare, it was on ITV1. 

Doodles, sounds like a nice morning! Gotta love cankles! x


----------



## Blue_bear

Claire - Things with husband are so so, to be honest its going to take a while to work through things but i hope to get there. Thank you for asking though :hugs:

He's currently taking the piss out of me for trying out my new baby wrap with a teddy....i was going to use my little dog but didnt want to get his hair all over it! He loves being wrapped up and carried though! lol.

Have looked at a few you tube vids of best ways to carry etc, figure we will all be asking Eve once we start using them anyway! ;) 
I also have a normal carrier if i dont get on with the wrap, both were bargains so best of both worlds. 

DM - Stop moving furniture woman!!!

Doods - Sorry to hear you have cankles, never a nice feeling but good you had a nice day!.
Claire - Im bored too, will prob try and watch that program online later. Most likely while im in the bath!

Mel - yay for last day at work! How's Rocky been today? Buddy is still really whining, think its just attention seeking though.....

Caz - I am also having a shed load of period pain...just frustrating its not in any kind of pattern at the mo.


----------



## mummySS

Thanks Claire, lol how did you know I'd be reading?! :)

Move is going well - I'm not doing much just sat around watching, sitting on a chair in te garden, quite pleasant really! Feel exhausted though. And no Internet so having to make do with my phone.

Off to tesco in a bit to buy a mop! Will check in a bit later on. Hope everyone's enjoying the nice sunny day x x


----------



## melissasbump

B Bear, Rocky is better today, we had him in our bedroom last night, he usually sleeps in the kitchen, i swear ive never known farting like it! it was rotten! Hes still a bit winey and was very pissed off when i put his funnel on when i went out bless him!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Those of you with dogs, do any of you know what this might be?

My dog Sophie has a watery eye, looks a bit pink and has some goop coming out of it. She doesn't seem bothered at all by it, I think it started last night because I remember my husband referring to her eye but I was half asleep. Does it sound like something serious? I'd love to avoid a vet bill - last time we took her just to check her pee it costs us over $300! Something we really can't afford at the moment, especially with DH about to have 2 weeks of no pay. Opinions?


----------



## DragonMummy

Simmy - yay for moving house. Love your planned Tesco trip. Living the dream!

Mel - omg dog farts are rank..... the one thing I don't miss!

Doods - boo for cankles. Touch wood i haven't had them yet this time. I had proper elephant hooves with Harry. I've had a bit of puffy leggage but nothing permanent. Watch me turn into Mrs Bolster Legs tomorrow now....

I think someone is going to have to sedate me. i just can't stop! i have cleaned and sorted our room which was a shit pit (has been a dumping ground for some time). I found piles of M's clean laundry just dumped on the floor which pissed me off. Has to all go through again. Hoovered, cleaned all the surfaces, swapped my clothes rail and chest of drawers to either side of the room so there is now room for a moses basket next to me. Everything just got dumped on the bed so had to sit and sift through all the crap and actually find proper homes for everything. I have a little blue storage box by the bed that I am going to fill with nappies/wipes etc for night changes. Other than that, our bedroom done. I washed the sheets this morning - just put them back on so the bed smells AWESOME!

did 2 sinkfuls of washing up, 4 loads of laundry (it's drying so QUICKLY outside!). Cleaned the baby bath thats down from the loft. Is on top of the wardrobe now. Found homes for all the baby stuff that was in our room in Sophie's room. Assembled the swing (need batteries tho.). My dad popped in and put up the shelves that I spent so chuffing long painting and they look lovely (see FB) so i have stocked them up. Lots of room for the large variety of money boxes and other jip that Sophie is sure to receive! had a good hoover upstairs but was a bit pissed off as DH hadn't bothered emptying it (he never does!!) so I had to do that. Not good for my asthma but i figured in for a penny....

Sure there's other stuff I've done too. My back is telling me it was more than that! Am absolutely shagged now! Am going to lay down on my beautiful fresh clean bed for a bit....


----------



## melissasbump

SB, Could be conjunctivitus or maybe she got something like a grass seed in it?, try flushing it with some saline water maybe see if that helps first?

Linds, very impressed with all your achievements today! Sophies room must be all finished now!!

Simmy, glad the move is going well and you are getting a chance to put your feet up too!


----------



## DragonMummy

omg i hurt.....


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone,
I've just read 3 pages of all your updates and I can't remember much apologies!

Tor - changing estate agents sounds like a good plan, thats what we did and ended up selling ours.

Simmy - hope the move is going well

Mel - sounds like a lovely day, except the burger king (yuck!) :)

Linds - wow - can you come and do mine please?!! I need to sort my bedroom out tomorrow if I have the energy

Doods - hope the swelling as reduced, the walk sounds good though

BB & Caz - I'm getting the period type cramping now too, I'm actually excited about it though as hoping stuff is happening in there!!

Okay my brain has now frozen so apologies to everyone I've missed!

My NCT class was great, such nice people and great to share concerns etc. I am in a lot of pain now though. I think my disc might have bulged again which is annoying! Sitting down for hours really screws me over :(
Totally knackered too so going to have a very quiet night and just relax.


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, glad you enjoyed NCT, any tips you can give us??

Linds... ive got chuff cups.....


----------



## Blue_bear

SugarBeth said:


> Those of you with dogs, do any of you know what this might be?
> 
> My dog Sophie has a watery eye, looks a bit pink and has some goop coming out of it. She doesn't seem bothered at all by it, I think it started last night because I remember my husband referring to her eye but I was half asleep. Does it sound like something serious? I'd love to avoid a vet bill - last time we took her just to check her pee it costs us over $300! Something we really can't afford at the moment, especially with DH about to have 2 weeks of no pay. Opinions?

SB, I wouldnt rush straight out to the vets if its was me. I would try just bathing it to see if that soothes it, as Mel said it could be a grass seed or even a hair thats poked in there. 
So yeah, i would try bathing it, warm water/saline or they say cold tea is good. The same as you would try if you had a sore eye to be honest.

If it was me (and im not saying you should because im not a vet and dont want to take any responsibility!) but if it was me, then i would even consider getting some eye drops that you would use yourself. Over here, it would be something like Optrex or just a bog standard, nothing too medicated eye drop. But thats me, and i have done thins before for dogs and horses. 
I work on the principal that if its good enough for me.....

Obviously if its gets worse or starts to obviously hurt her then she might have something really stuck in there. The fact its runny is a good sign though, same as our eyes run when trying to clear out something.


----------



## caz_hills

Hi girls,

Hope everyone has had a good day.

DM  so pleased you had a productive day  you are on fire! Hope you take it easy tonight, you must be knackered :thumbup:

Tor  glad your NCT class went well  hope you get to meet some lovely people, its a great way of making friends in the local area who are at similar stages in pregnancy.

BV  hope your midwife appointment went well and that you made it to the bakery! Youve made me think of doughnuts now  been eating sensibily the last few days so need to keep my willpower up but I have been good so maybe a small treat.....!

Documentary  I did watch about 5 minutes of the programme but switched off as I knew that I wouldnt be able to cope watching it. I would just get too upset and from the reviews Ive hward it was so sad.

Melissa  hope your last day at work goes well tomorrow. And Burger King, nice  man I need some good junk food as a treat!!!!

Doodle  poor you being swollen. Hope you feel better soon. But the exercise would have been good and a nice walk in this lovely weather I bet was wonderful!

Simmy  hope the move is going well. Make sure you dont lift anything too heavy!!!

AFM - had a productive day - saw the NCT girls for a coffee, figured out how to use the breast pump and sterilizer (then sterilizer the bottles!). Sorted the car seat out (am now an expert at that too) and washed loads of baby clothes - phew! 

So now off to make dinner for hubbie and practice with the pram (I love playing around with the pram, taking the carry cot off, putting it back on etc!). So hectic day but enjoyed it. :happydance:

xx


----------



## Tor81

Mel, I love that highchair, are you going to get it? I haven&#8217;t really looked at highchairs yet as won&#8217;t it be a few months before we can use them?
Enjoy your last day at work tomorrow, bet it will be a strange feeling saying bye to everyone.

Glad I didn&#8217;t watch that program about assisted suicide, sounds distressing. Does anyone know if that program about the Waltons is going to be repeated? If not I&#8217;ll have to try and watch it online.

Doods, sorry you&#8217;re suffering cankles too. Mine are covered with peeling skin thanks to the holiday so doubly attractive!!

BB, hope things are ok with your DH, you must have spoken about that on the few pages I missed. Hope things are ok. :hugs:
How do you watch something online when you&#8217;re in the bath?! Sounds dangerous!

MummySS, glad the move is going well, no dramas? Enjoy just directing people!

SB, Sophie might have an allergy or rubbed her eye in something perhaps, I&#8217;d say keep an eye on it for a couple of days. Especially if it doesn&#8217;t seem to be bothering her it doesn&#8217;t seem worth rushing to the vet for. Hope it heals soon though.

DM, I feel exhausted just reading everything you&#8217;ve been doing, how does your back not snap in 2?! Well done though, great achievement.

Hann, glad you enjoyed NCT, not good that you&#8217;re suffering now though. My back was killing me last night sitting in the class for 2 hours, loved the bit when she got the Dads to practice massaging the Mums!

I might have to call DH to find out when he&#8217;s going to be home, I&#8217;m starving! Today we&#8217;ve eaten coco pops, a huge choc chip cookie and a packet of Worcester sauce crisps &#8211; NOT good!!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Tor I strongly suspect it has dissolved....

Caz I am even as we speak sending DH to mcd's for food! i totally deserve it tonight....


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks for the doggy advice! I'll definitely look into doing those things, I already told my Dh about coming home to clean it (I don't want to touch it, just in case it's an eye infection that could spread to me.)

DM, PLEASE give me some of that nesting energy! My house is once again falling behind (amazing what just a day or two can accumulate to!) because I'm now just so tired. I literally would just want to lay down all day right now. Thinking I overdid it last week so my body is trying to rest up now, but my poor house!


----------



## DragonMummy

just because I am clucky and keep looking at baby Dragon pics, here he is in his highchair when Mummy first put it up. Think he was about 4 months?

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00255-1.jpg


----------



## Blue_bear

Tor81 said:


> Mel, I love that highchair, are you going to get it?
> 
> BB, hope things are ok with your DH, you must have spoken about that on the few pages I missed. Hope things are ok. :hugs:
> How do you watch something online when youre in the bath?! Sounds dangerous!
> 
> 
> xx

Lol! I balance the lap top on the toilet....with the lid down obviously..... :)


----------



## Doodlepants

BB- After my ladyshave incident I'm not allowed anything remotely electrical near the bathroom pmsl! I would love to watch tv in the bath though.... :)


----------



## DragonMummy

ahem.... ladyshave incident?


----------



## Blue_bear

Doodlepants said:


> BB- After my ladyshave incident I'm not allowed anything remotely electrical near the bathroom pmsl! I would love to watch tv in the bath though.... :)

I dont always put it on the toilet, i have a cabinet that i can rest it on too.


----------



## DragonMummy

hmmm cocodamol has just kicked in....


:sick:


----------



## caz_hills

DragonMummy said:


> Tor I strongly suspect it has dissolved....
> 
> Caz I am even as we speak sending DH to mcd's for food! i totally deserve it tonight....

soooooo jealous! You totally deserve it though considering the amount of work that you have done today!!!!! Enjoy it - make sure you get lots of dips for the chips!!!!! Am having to make to with spag bol tonight.... But will 'bank' a take away soon!!


----------



## Doodlepants

DM- My ladyshave incident a few months ago, when I, ahem, dropped it down the loo....
Sorry the cc is making you feel sick :( You need to spend the next 2 weeks resting now :)

BB- My cabinet's too high- I may have to bring a chair in to balance it on! :)


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm super excited for Christmas this year. I have a little Santa dress and hat for Katie, and she'll be about 5 months old at the time, she already has her own little Christmas stocking just waiting for her name to be put on it...I can't wait!

...Yes, I know it's only June. Too soon? :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Tor, yes we will probably go for that one, as OHs dad wants to buy it and its on offer at the mo imagine we will get in fairly soon. Cant believe the price of some of them. WHY!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hell no, I have Sophie's first Christmas outfit. A beautiful red corduroy dress with a cream top underneath and matching cream tights with tiny bows on the back of the ankles. Beautiful.


----------



## Hann12

Mel - I didn't learn anything I didn't really already know today but its nice to share our thoughts and say how we are feeling - very touchy feely but all good. Its nice to just be totally open with people feeling the same. 
Tomorrow night is both us and the men, we are putting nappies on dolls and learning how to bathe them. 

Linds - :hugs: for the back. Mine has fallen apart too. Glad I have chiro tomorrow!

I saw on FB that Anna might be admitted for PE symptoms and may have to be induced earlier. Hopefully she is okay?


----------



## DragonMummy

Doesnt Anna always have PE symptoms though?


----------



## DragonMummy

Sorry, that sounded dismissive...... What I meant was doesn't she suffer with high blood pressure a lot? So hopefully nothing to worry about.


----------



## Hann12

Just saw her latest update that she is being kept in for 24 hours and if BP is still high she's being induced. Possibly another beach bump baby on it's way!!


----------



## DragonMummy

YIHAR! Told you.... floodgates are open!


----------



## Blue_bear

To be fair, with the amount of us in the group im surprised we havent had more early babies. The next couple of weeks is definately going to be busy!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yes i've thought that too.


----------



## Hann12

I really hope so - I can't wait to hear all about the new babies and see the photos! We are going to have the most gorgeous babies!! 
Especially me :haha: sorry couldn't resist!! :)


----------



## Sherri81

Just got back from the Dr, filled a prescription and am now heading for an NST. And somehow, in the middle of all this, I managed to eat a half a family bag of salted ripple chips/crisps.

I am a disgrace...


----------



## DragonMummy

Thats ma girl, Sherri.... I just had McDonald's!

hann mine is gonna be MUCH beautifuller than yours! 

in reality we'll all think ours is the most beautiful. I thought Harry was the most beautiful baby ever born and couldnt understand why every other mother on the ward wasn't jealous. with the benefit of hindsight I now know he looked like a shaved rhesus monkey!


----------



## caz_hills

He he, you guys make me laugh! I wonder all thetime what our baby will look like as my husband is British Indian and I'm White British so our baby will not necessarily look like me or him 100% - we can't wait to see what he/she is like! 

Our babies will all be gorgeous I'm sure! :baby:

Sherri - good job on the eating. I felt left out so just polished off a large slice of cake! :blush:


----------



## Hann12

All babies are totally gorgeous! I can't wait to see the little fingers and toes! 
And from what I've seen Harry was a gorgeous baby!!


----------



## BlueViolet

I made it back from the midwife appointment and was told not to worry about natural induction yet. My MW thinks I won't go into labor until 39-41wks. My cervix is completely closed up, but at least it's softer. The baby is still head down, which is great, but she still has to drop more. I asked which methods to induce are safe and I was told walking, sex, primrose oil, and raspberry leaf tea, but none are really proven. She said the walking is good to do for exercise, but it will only help once I'm in the beginning stages of labor. Sex it is then! haha 

I was also disappointed to hear that she thinks the perineal massage won't do much before labor. She said closer to pushing, she'll be down there taking care of it. I was basically told to chill and not worry about taking more classes or doing more research. Now I just need patience to wait and let my body do what it's supposed to. I always like to be prepared for everything, so it's rather tough to just sit and wait. 

My memory is crap at the moment and I don't remember much of what I read. I hope I will be coherent enough for tutoring tonight. 

SB, hope your puppy's eye is okay. I think saline sounds like a great idea. I hate how expensive the vet is too. 

Mummy, good luck with settling in. I would love to see some pictures once things get settled down. 

GW, speaking of pictures, I'm looking forward to seeing baby pictures :) 

Hann, glad you were able to share your feelings with people at the class. It's nice to talk to other people in the same boat.

DM, I am jealous of your energy level! Well done, but take it easy! 

Bb, a bath and a movie sounds lovely. I might have to try that tomorrow. My husband scrubbed the jacuzzi yesterday, so I might give it a go. Sadly, our pool filter needs to be replaced, so no more swimming for now. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that once we get the new one everything else is good because so far the pool has been an awful money pit. I'm really tempted to close it and try it again next summer when our budget isn't so stretched.


----------



## BlueViolet

Mmm...the talk of chips and cake makes me so hungry! We stopped at the bakery today and I got a chocolate/hazelnut croissant and mocha chocolate cookies. I wish I could have bought all the baked goods. The cakes looked so amazing. Now I wish I could go back for seconds.


----------



## DragonMummy

BV you won't be jealous of my energy level now..... it's zero!


Caz one of my friends is whiter than white - pale skin, white blonde hair. her hubby is blacker than black, he's from the caribbean. Their little girl (obv mixed race) is really black, very dark, but looks EXACTLY like her mum! No black features at all. she has her mums face just with beautiful brown skin and curly black hair!


----------



## melissasbump

Sigh... wish there was a cheesecake factory near where i live......


----------



## Hann12

Bv - that's not so bad, 39-41 weeks is normal and at least baby is doing well. That's the main thing! It's good to hear about the perineum massage, I don't feel so inclined to put myself through that then if I don't need to!! 
Looking forward to trying the EPO at 37 weeks...


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry in advance for a one sided post. When I'm more awake I will read through the posts of the day. 

I'm not sure who mentioned the cankles, as I'm so tired I'm can't see straight, but I have them too. My hands are swelling now too. I'm getting full faster and more tired faster. 

Baby Jonathan is healthy, heart rate is 144. I didn't get my ultrasound today as I gave up my spot for a young lady who needed an early scan due to a history of miscarriages. I think that gives me Karma points or something. But I did get the cerclage removed. It hurt a lot and was uncomfortable. I had a speculum, biopsy forceps and giant scissors inside of me at once and 3 people staring at my cervix. I had cramps and bleeding for a few hours but they seem to be gone for now. I feel free though. 

So only one week until I'm full term and I get my ultrasound for a birth weight estimate and baby positioning. My OB says it's a waiting game at this point but I'm not dilated yet but my cervix feels really soft.


----------



## DragonMummy

urgh nothing worse than a room full of people with a speculum and miner's helmets.... :rofl:

Glad you're ok though. And you have done your good deed for the day too. Karma indeed.


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks Linds - good to know what other people's babies look like. Can't wait to post photos of him/her! 

Melissa - I wish there was a cheesecake factory near me too..... mmmmm.....

Right off to watch the babies programme on ITV now xx


----------



## MrsWez

Oh and my Group B Strep came back negative!! :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

Yihaaaarrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Just watching baby hospital, it's already heartbreaking!! 

Wez - great news that the stitch is out but sounds horrific! Just think not long now! Great on the strep result too! I should have mine by the end of the week, fingers crossed!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Am not watching it. Don't think my emotions could take it. have sky plussed it for another day.


----------



## caz_hills

Hann12 said:


> Just watching baby hospital, it's already heartbreaking!!
> 
> Wez - great news that the stitch is out but sounds horrific! Just think not long now! Great on the strep result too! I should have mine by the end of the week, fingers crossed!!

I agree Hann, it is heart breaking xx


----------



## Hann12

Should probably have waited until after the baby was born to watch it.


----------



## curlew

I am watching it too. The families are so strong and brave. I keep thinking of Kelly and Evan.


----------



## Tor81

DM, love the pic of Dragon in his highchair, does it feel like yesterday?!

BB, I might actually try the laptop on the toilet technique, should probably leave the door open though cos it gets quite steamy in there.

SB & DM, Xmas outfits already? I'm still waiting for summer. Sounds v cute though.. Got pics?

Hann, how many antenatal classes do you have?

Caz, my baby will be mixed race too. It's always interesting to see which characteristics someone gets from their mother or father, but I guess with different ethnic backgrounds it makes the differences even more pronounced.

Hope Anna is ok, will keep an eye on FB cos I think she said she can't access BnB from hospital.

BV, glad your MW apt went well, interesting that she doesn't think perineal massage is worthwhile... And sorry to hear about your pool, I'll be cancelling my plane ticket then!!

Wez, good news on the strep result, doesn't sound like you had a pleasant day but at least it's done now.

I thought about watching the Babies program but decided against it, I'm sure it's educational and heartwarming on some ways but I guessed parts would just to be too upsetting & worrying.

Just had to set my alarm with a 5 in front for the morning - ouch!

xx


----------



## Sherri81

So I had my NST today. Not sure what to think. They kept me on for 40 minutes. There was one decel associated with a contraction. His heart rate went down to 98 BPM. It did come back up, but hovered around 100-110 for a bit. There was another dip as well, but they can't tell if its because they monitor lost contact. It was in the 115 area, then the monitor seemed to lose a bit of contact, and then it came in at a sketchy 88, then it lost it again, then it went up to 120 and the monitor had a good trace then. So I don't know if I should be worried or not. Yes, I am having contractions, but they aren't worried yet. And my leukocyte count was 500, which they said was high. But its been there for 2.5 weeks now. They always send it out for cultures and it comes back negative. So now I'm wondering if there is another infection brewing somewhere else, and the white blood cells are just showing up in my pee. Maybe its a uterine infection or something... I don't know, but it worries me. Everytime they say that my leuk levels are high... Grrrr... Can't they just put me out of my misery and do a c-section now?? I'm so worried that there is something else brewing in there that could do some damage...

Anyways, because I am now depressed, I am going to try to post pics of Colby's nursery. I figure that should help me a bit.


----------



## Sherri81

Scratch that. A$$hole dickf*** husband of mine has taken the camera cord off somewhere else yet again. I'm gonna smack him in the head with my cast iron frying pan soon.

You know, I spent 3 hours looking for the camera cord back in early January, a week after buying the brand new camera, because he had decided to upload some pics to his downstairs computer, but then he didn't know where he'd put the cord! We'd had the thing a week! And when I went downstairs to look, it was a rats nest of speaker wires, RC cables, cable cables, a million Playstation cables.... Like everything you could imagine, just not the Kodak camera cable. So I asked where the cable for the old Kodak camera went thinking I'd take the pics with the old camera and download them, and he said he'd misplaced those ones a year prior!!!

I found BOTH cords after 3 hours of searching, and I put them in a basket upstairs here and told him, if you ever use these cords again, PUT THEM BACK IN THE BASKET SO THEY DON'T GET LOST!!

And where are they now?

Yeah, your guess is as good as mine. But guess who can't troop all over the house to look now.


----------



## Hann12

Sherri - your post has made me laugh out loud because guess what?! We have 2 missing camera cords too!! Greg has no idea where they are and we only got the second one last year and he knew we had lost the first one and how annoying it was!! They are ridiculous! He also has masses of wires in bags for various electricals. They cannot be trusted with these things!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Tor81 said:


> SB & DM, Xmas outfits already? I'm still waiting for summer. Sounds v cute though.. Got pics?
> xx

 :haha: I have clothing for her up until next summer, I'm so far ahead! lol. I'll have to try to remember to get the santa outfit and hat out tomorrow for a picture, it's so adorable! I absolutely can't wait to see her in it!!

I've never liked Christmas cards and have never done them, but imagining my little girl in that outfit makes me want to! :blush:


----------



## Squeeker

Congrats on our first pink Beach Bump! Can't wait to see pics of baby Hailey!

I'm kind of glad that I am one of the last to give birth... that means that I will have time to read everyone's birth stories! Unfortunately, that means that few of you will have time to read mine! LOL!



SugarBeth said:


> Those of you with dogs, do any of you know what this might be?
> 
> My dog Sophie has a watery eye, looks a bit pink and has some goop coming out of it. She doesn't seem bothered at all by it, I think it started last night because I remember my husband referring to her eye but I was half asleep. Does it sound like something serious? I'd love to avoid a vet bill - last time we took her just to check her pee it costs us over $300! Something we really can't afford at the moment, especially with DH about to have 2 weeks of no pay. Opinions?

If it's just watery, it's probably a foreign object or irritation. If it's a whitish, yellowish, or greenish pus, it's likely an infection. The problem with eyes is that things can get serious very quickly. If you don't want to go to the vet, there is an ointment that can be purchased over-the-counter at the pharmacy (in Canada, anyway) called Polysporin Eye and Ear drops. You want to put two drops in the affected eye twice a day. If it doesn't clear up in a week, go to the vet.

AFM, we had a great BBQ last weekend! The weather mostly held out for us. There were 4 babies here - a 10 month old, 9 month old, and two 3 month olds, so we played "pass the baby" all night! The dogs did really, really well with the babies - the older ones were crawling a bit, and petting them and grabbing their fur, etc. and the dogs were fantastic. They just got up and walked away when they had enough. I am thrilled!

DH and I have started assembling various baby items, like our Pack and Play, and I also packed the baby's hospital bag, but not mine yet. Although, I probably should soon, as I think the baby dropped today. I am officially waddling now!

The flooring goes into the baby's room this weekend! I can't wait to get furniture in there!!!

I also found out that I will have one more ultrasound!! It'll be the last week of June! Can't wait!


----------



## Hann12

Squeeker it sounds like you had a lovely weekend! Bet you are excited about the last ultrasound! I can't wait to have mine on Friday!! Don't worry we will still get to read your birth story - it will be a welcome relief from crying baby and sleepless nights!

Talking if which I have now been awake 2.5 hours. Totally fed up and just want to sleep! It's one of those times I want to just turn the light on and read my book for half an hour to see if that will send me off but I can't as I might wake Greg and he has to work in the morning so that's not fair. Lying in the dark waiting for sleep is sooo annoying though!!


----------



## Sherri81

OMG Hann, what is with guys and these bloody cords and cables?!?!? He has 2 drawers in the desk downstairs filled with this rats nest of crap. And its spilled over onto the top of the stupid desk as well. He 'thinks' he took it downstairs to download some pics off of it, so I 'might' get it back tonight, or maybe tomorrow. Maybe I should just hide the cord on him!

So maybe Colby's nursery pics will be up tonight. Maybe tomorrow. Maybe 6 years from now... Who can say.

Wez, I forgot to say earlier, holy crap on the stitch removal! Was it the McDonald purse string, or a Sharodkur? I'm curious as I wonder how my Sharodkur removal is going to go. I've already done the McDonald removal, which was very unpleasant, but given as I'd just given birth through a hole I'd made beside the stitch, it was also kind of a relief. But this one... Its got me nervous. I guess I will be paralyzed from the spinal anyways, but still... Don't you hate having your ass hiked into the air with a million people looking at your spread apart bits? Hey, but at least its over with now, right??


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning!

I am pleased to announce that my cankles have gone and I am back to having normal person legs :happydance:

I hope you manage to find your camera cords Sherri, what a pain in the arse! Martyn's always doing things like that :wacko:
Have you got long to wait until your delivery?- are you having a c-sec?

Glad you had a good weekend Squeeker! 

Can't wait to see all of the nursery pics!

The baby hospital programme last night was so sad :( It really made me upset, especially knowing that Kelly was there going through all that she did :nope:

Well, hopefully Anna's OK. I can't wait to start seeing more babies on here :happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Hi just an update from Anna, she had some contractions during the night and is still being monitored. She doesn't know if that will lead to being induced today or not yet but I'll let you know if I hear anything


----------



## Doodlepants

Ugh,
don't you hate people who make you feel shallow for spending money on something?
I spent a lot on my changing bag- so what!?! It'll be my bag for the next 2 or so years and was my Birthday present. 
Really don't like the 'I don't need a changing bag as buying things like that is unnecessary blah blah' attitude. I am cross at myself more for feeling the need to explain my buy!
Rant over. Sorry!
x


----------



## Hann12

Doods don't listen to whoever it is! You don't need to explain or justify yourself. Everyone has different budgets anyway so no one has the right to judge you. 
I love your changing bag if that's any help!! :)


----------



## caz_hills

Doodlepants said:


> Ugh,
> don't you hate people who make you feel shallow for spending money on something?
> I spent a lot on my changing bag- so what!?! It'll be my bag for the next 2 or so years and was my Birthday present.
> Really don't like the 'I don't need a changing bag as buying things like that is unnecessary blah blah' attitude. I am cross at myself more for feeling the need to explain my buy!
> Rant over. Sorry!
> x

ah Hun don't worry, it is your money and so your choice! It will also be your handbag for a couple of years as well as the baby changing bag. So it's an investment! I LOVE handbags and ny hubbie bought me a gorgeous bag two years ago for my birthday and it was expensive but it will last me for years literally.

Would love to see what you bought!

Hann - thanks for the update on Anna. Hope she is ok bless her.
I'm off out to the shops with my sister today to buy the final things that we need. Have a half built baby rocker by my side but got distracted so will finish that later!

x


----------



## curlew

morning all

had a mw appt this morning and all is well with the baby. he is head down but lying back to back hence why I am now getting a spot of back ache if I am on my feet too long. Next appt is in two weeks.

Had a terrible night with my wrists last night awake from 1am to 5am grrrr. I obviously over did it yesterday so am having a day of doing completely nothing today and hopefully my wrists will be less sore tonight.

Hann - thanks for the update on Anna - hope she and baby are okay.

wez - glad your op to remove your stitch went okay.

sherri - glad your appt went well. when do you get your stich out?

doods dont worry what other people think, as long as you are happy thats the main thing.

squeaker - sounds like you had a good weekend.

Right I am off for a rest - catch you all later.


----------



## Hann12

Curlew - I was up 1am - 5am!! Weird coincidence - also in pain! Good news that your appointment went well and hopefully baby will turn.

Caz - enjoy the shopping! I keep half doing jobs too!

Rant ahead warning! So you know I finished work about 10 days ago, I was told they wanted to do a handover call so I sent an email asking when last week and heard nothing. So today I sent another one asking if they wanted a handover and finally get a response that they do - either on friday or Tuesday next week. I think its a bit cheeky to leave things 2-3 weeks after I have left to ask for a handover. I know they are busy but I am on maternity leave now! Obviously I'll do it but just wish they could have been more timely and that they had contacted me rather than me chase them. Also when I went into the office I left a card and some chocolates for them (i know nothing much) but not one of them has emailed or text me to say thank you. They knew I was coming in to get my stuff and they didn't even leave me a card to say good luck or anything. I know that when the baby comes they will probably send something but you'd think they would acknoewledge me leaving more than that especially when I have left stuff for them. A quick thank you text takes no time to do! I'm probably even more annoyed because they aren't just work people, 3 out of 5 of them came to my wedding last year so I consider them as friends. Sorry for the rant, just think people can be inconsiderate!


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone hope you're all ok?

I've been so busy on maternity leave trying to get everything done! Yesterday i packed mine and baby's hospital bag and also washed all the baby clothes! Also had a bikini wax yesterday - OUCHIE! I was waddling anyway but i definately am now LOL

Simmy - hope the move is going well! 

DM - sounds like your nesting is going well! You can't have much left to do / tidy surely?! 

Hann - glad you enjoyed your NCT class - you would've been in agony if you'd have come to my all day class - we was on small hard children's sized chairs!!! Awful! Sorry to hear your work are being inconsiderate - wonder what would've happened if you hadn't have contacted them?!

Anna - hope you're ok, maybe another beach bump baby on its way! 

Am writing my birth plan - two things i'm not sure on... is it best to have the injection for delivery of the placenta? And Vitamin K for the baby - do all babies have it?


----------



## Hann12

Freckles - we talked about the injections yesterday at NCT, not sure if this is any help but I'm planning on having the placenta injection but only after a few minutes after the baby is born and the umbilical cord has stopped pulsing - i.e. the baby has had its last bit of goodness from it. After that I think its fine as personally I'd prefer the placenta out so I can spend time with the baby and not worry about that. 
The vitimin K thing, well aparently the reason for the controversy around it is that years and years ago they thought there was a link between that injection and childhood cancer. They have now done some more research and the link has not been proven. The reason for the injection is to ensure your babies blood clots. It would be very unusual for it not too - very small number of babies it happens in, but I don't think I'd risk it. I am thinking I'll do the injection especially as its been proven to be safe.
Not to add another thing to the list but apparently some hospitals (mine included) are giving babies the TB jab at birth. I'm not going to have that because I know its a strong injection and we won't be visiting any TB nations any time soon so they can get the BCG jab when other kids do at 13 years old. Might be worth checking with your hospital - apparently some do depending on the make up of the back grounds of people who are commonly there (i.e. ethnicities). You have to opt out of the injections otherwise they will assume you want them.


----------



## freckles09

Thanks for your advice Hann. 

I think i might put on my plan that i'd like to have the injection to speed up placenta delivery - as you say it'll be nice to worry about having to deliver it plus i read it can cause heavy blood loss if it's delivered naturally. 

I think i'll opt out of the TB jab too if it's offered. But am still undecided on Vitamin K... I read if you're breast feeding the baby is given oral doses and not the injection. 

Soo many decisions to make!


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri81 said:


> Wez, I forgot to say earlier, holy crap on the stitch removal! Was it the McDonald purse string, or a Sharodkur? I'm curious as I wonder how my Sharodkur removal is going to go. I've already done the McDonald removal, which was very unpleasant, but given as I'd just given birth through a hole I'd made beside the stitch, it was also kind of a relief. But this one... Its got me nervous. I guess I will be paralyzed from the spinal anyways, but still... Don't you hate having your ass hiked into the air with a million people looking at your spread apart bits? Hey, but at least its over with now, right??

I had the purse string McDonald external and an internal stitch. I loved how the Dr. was describing the procedure to me! Eww. ANd then he said he needed forceps! I turned off my brain at that point. :haha: I wish I had gotten pain relief or something as it was very uncomfortable and I was cramping like crazy! 
But it's over! 

Doodle, so jealous over your normal legs and ankles! Mine have gotten even bigger!! My shoes don't fit. :cry: And don't let people get you down over a changing bag. Your money your decision. 

Hann, sorry your work is being so difficult! Glad your NCT class went well. 

Anna, hope you and baby are okay. :hugs:

Squeaker, jealous of your weekend!


----------



## MrsWez

If one more person tells me I'm small/tiny for 36 weeks, I will punch them!! :hissy:


----------



## palmergal

wez- i know how u feel. if one more peron tells me oh u look small u sure your 35 weeks i'll scream in their face. its like i dont need it pointed out to me every 5 mins. My oh decided he was gonna tell me how pale i looked this morning and i almost bit his head off saying can u please say summat nice i know i look like the back end of a donkey.


----------



## Jenni4

so....do you think any of us will get lucky with the full moon?? I'm hitting an extra yoga class tonight on the off chance that in combination with the moon will get things going...went to yoga last night too....


----------



## MrsWez

palmergal said:


> wez- i know how u feel. if one more peron tells me oh u look small u sure your 35 weeks i'll scream in their face. its like i dont need it pointed out to me every 5 mins. My oh decided he was gonna tell me how pale i looked this morning and i almost bit his head off saying can u please say summat nice i know i look like the back end of a donkey.

My DH is the same way!! He asked me if my stretch marks will ever go away! WTF?! :growlmad: He is standing up for me on my bump size though. He tells them the Dr. thinks I'm measuring right on target!


----------



## palmergal

ah see we know that LO will be small she's measuring small already and i know he is only telling me i look pale because he worried. I had severe iron defiency with DS and it ended with a blood transfusion and im on iron tablets now. i know its just cos he cares but its just like please say summat nice for a change. He's used to my stretch marks blesshim he even rubs the cream on for me when im feeling too tired to do it. I think they mean well. Hoping my growth scan next week atleast shows that she has gained some weight because i was feeling really down after my last one. I reckon i'll see her before my due date. Starting to get pressure in pelvis alot and major braxton hicks. My sister is due in like 10 days and she has no signs of going into labour anytime soon. bless her.


----------



## MrsWez

palmergal said:


> ah see we know that LO will be small she's measuring small already and i know he is only telling me i look pale because he worried. I had severe iron defiency with DS and it ended with a blood transfusion and im on iron tablets now. i know its just cos he cares but its just like please say summat nice for a change. He's used to my stretch marks blesshim he even rubs the cream on for me when im feeling too tired to do it. I think they mean well. Hoping my growth scan next week atleast shows that she has gained some weight because i was feeling really down after my last one. I reckon i'll see her before my due date. Starting to get pressure in pelvis alot and major braxton hicks. My sister is due in like 10 days and she has no signs of going into labour anytime soon. bless her.

Jonathan has been measuring about 5oz ahead of what he should, so I don't know why people assume I'm small. :shrug: I'm getting DH to rub lotion on the bump every night now, he likes feeling the baby. I'm the same with the pressure and braxton hicks. I'm starting to get bad backpain with the BH too. I have a feeling I'm going to go sooner than the 12th. I know our OHs are nervous but they could atleast give a compliment every now and again.

Good luck with your scan and I hope you sister doesn't go too far over.


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Heya ladies, i'm sorry i've not updated. I don't get on the laptop very often and it's far too difficult catching up on the numerous new pages daily so hope you forgive me...

Well frankly i want little miss out now! I'm far too uncomfortable and just fed up of being pregnant, especially after having pre-labour signs since 34 weeks. I'm more than ready to go into labour now! Every night i have horrendous cramps throughout the night that then stop and start through the day :( but lead to nothing. Very frustrating and draining to be honest!x


----------



## XSunshineMumX

I measure small too... measured 33 weeks at 36 though i'm following the curve i have throughout so not a problem. Have measured small with all three of mine so hardly a shock lol! I am also on Iron x


----------



## Doodlepants

Hiya Sunshine!! It's been ages! Glad you're OK :)
I'm with you- I've had enough now, would you come out please?! I'm fine being pregnant I'm just soooo impatient now I want to meet her!xx


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Yes i know i'm sorry, i'm a bit crap at getting on here because i'm always too tired by the time i can :lol:

Unfortunately my children now realise i struggle and love to run circles around me. Literally!! Glad you're well though i understand the frustration at this point. We long for this point so we have the feeling they could arrive anytime then when they don't we get fed up lol! Without doubt the worst bit of pregnancy!x


----------



## emzeebob

so immmmm back

Jaycob is perfect it was o nice to see him again, i cant feel him cos my placenta has moved right to the front so its a pillow. but he has a huge head which is scary :shy: and i mean huge, even the sonographer was shocked

we got home and got a tape measure out to see and we think 37 cm circumfrance (sp?) i nearly cried!!!!! his body is normal size but he has really long legs and his weight est now is 6lbs and 20z bless him

im glad nothing is wrong, :happydance:

sorry i havent had time to catch up on alll the posts i will do tonite after ive done some revision for my 3hr exam tomoro and will comment etc,

hope u all well


emee x x x x


----------



## SugarBeth

Tor81 said:


> SB & DM, Xmas outfits already? I'm still waiting for summer. Sounds v cute though.. Got pics?
> 
> xx

Got mine out today - it's a bit wrinkled from sitting at the bottom of the clothing box. It's velvety and trimmed in fur - I can't wait until my little girl can fill it out - she'll be so cuddly in it! (Also, I really love baby outfits that come with cute hats!)

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/020-1.jpg




Squeeker said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Those of you with dogs, do any of you know what this might be?
> 
> My dog Sophie has a watery eye, looks a bit pink and has some goop coming out of it. She doesn't seem bothered at all by it, I think it started last night because I remember my husband referring to her eye but I was half asleep. Does it sound like something serious? I'd love to avoid a vet bill - last time we took her just to check her pee it costs us over $300! Something we really can't afford at the moment, especially with DH about to have 2 weeks of no pay. Opinions?
> 
> If it's just watery, it's probably a foreign object or irritation. If it's a whitish, yellowish, or greenish pus, it's likely an infection. The problem with eyes is that things can get serious very quickly. If you don't want to go to the vet, there is an ointment that can be purchased over-the-counter at the pharmacy (in Canada, anyway) called Polysporin Eye and Ear drops. You want to put two drops in the affected eye twice a day. If it doesn't clear up in a week, go to the vet.Click to expand...

Thank you, I told my husband to look for it at the store today. Yesterday we kept after it and kept cleaning it and it cleared up a lot - then last night we noticed it looked a bit puffy, some redness returned and the goop coming out is yellowish, so we're assuming it's an infection now. She still seems to be acting normal, I only caught her trying to rub it once so hopefully she isn't too bad. 



Jenni4 said:


> so....do you think any of us will get lucky with the full moon?? I'm hitting an extra yoga class tonight on the off chance that in combination with the moon will get things going...went to yoga last night too....

I so wish the full moon was next week - I think it would have had a better chance in helping me out. Either way though, DH and I will be taking a long walk tonight, so we'll see if it affects anything. Even though it does supposively help a lot of pregnant women, I'm not holding too much faith that Katie will care if it's full or not. I can just picture her trying to hang in there and not come out for as long as possible - I may be terribly uncomfortable, but she seems to like it in there! :haha:


----------



## MrsWez

emzeebob said:


> so immmmm back
> 
> Jaycob is perfect it was o nice to see him again, i cant feel him cos my placenta has moved right to the front so its a pillow. but he has a huge head which is scary :shy: and i mean huge, even the sonographer was shocked
> 
> we got home and got a tape measure out to see and we think 37 cm circumfrance (sp?) i nearly cried!!!!! his body is normal size but he has really long legs and his weight est now is 6lbs and 20z bless him
> 
> im glad nothing is wrong, :happydance:
> 
> sorry i havent had time to catch up on alll the posts i will do tonite after ive done some revision for my 3hr exam tomoro and will comment etc,
> 
> hope u all well
> 
> 
> emee x x x x

Glad you and Jaycob are alright! Big baby head!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

Cute outfit, SB! I want to get Jonathan an elf outfit!


----------



## DragonMummy

Tor - yeah it REALLY does!!! Can't believe how big my baby is!

Sherri - sorry I know I shouldn't but LMAO - you're so funny when youre cross!

Doods - YAY for normal legs! And bollocks to the changing bag nazi. Mine was £80. Which for a bag that should last me 2.5 years PLUs is likely to have resale value, I think its pretty bargainous. 

curlew - oh poor you. I do wish your wretched wrists would give you a break. 

hann I know we've discussed on text but to reiterate, you work for total cocks. That is all. :haha:

Freckles - I think we're there. It's just general housework and tidying now.

Re: vitamin K you can decline but in my opinion I can't see why anyone would. Harry had it. They did it while he was feeding so I don't think he reacted at all.

Wez - People have stopped telling me how huge or tiny I am. I am assuming this means I am perfect. Well, we ll knew that anyway :rofl:

Sunshine - HIYA!!! Good to see you. Glad all is well. i have also been training my son to carry out "flavours" as he calls it. Only little jobs but he likes to help Fat Mummy.

SB that is so cute - will stick a piccy of Sophies up in a minute.

Re full moon, it's DH's birthday tomorrow and I am expressly forbidden to have the baby then! Reckon I might be able to coax him into a bit of love, mind you....

AFM, had my last MW appointment today! Sophie is measuring perfectly at 38cm. My stats and her HB all fine and good, although my pee sample landed me in disgrace for not drinking enough :blush:

I asked how she is laying as I have bulges out of either side at the moment and my bump is wider and I don't walk like a violated cowboy so I think she's gone transverse. MW had a good feel and admitted that she has no idea. Apparently my daughter is an enigma as they can NEVER tell how she is laying, only with an US. It's all irrelevant anyway.

The health visitor called me as well. She's popping over on Monday to see me and get the jist of my history. I don't know if that is standard procedure as I didn't meet my HV til H was a couple of weeks old last time. Am thinking maybe my PND history flagged me up. Who knows. And then next Thursday is my pre-op! Holy crap..... 

Anyway today I have mostly been doing naff all. my washing is still out on the line (it's now getting rained on. Dont care.) and the living room that I was going to tidy today is still a pit of despair. Oh well. I can do it tomorrow.

As i said, tomorrow is DH's birthday, so me and Dragon wrapped his presents today (can't do it any earlier or the secrets eat him up inside - you can see the torment) and wrote out his cards. I bought him a kinect for his xbox and a dancing game. Thought it might be good for me as well, when i can start exercising again. Whatever gets me moving!


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Wez - People have stopped telling me how huge or tiny I am. I am assuming this means I am perfect. Well, we ll knew that anyway :rofl:

*cough*bullsh!t*cough*:haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

Sophie's Christmas day outfit:

Dress and bodysuit

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0258.jpg

And the little tights - loving the tiny velvet bow on the back of each ankle. So cute!

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0259.jpg

i also still have Harry's Christmas top which I have put in the wardrobe for her

It says "Mummy's Little Pudding"

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00196.jpg


----------



## Sofiekirsten

emzeebob said:


> so immmmm back
> 
> Jaycob is perfect it was o nice to see him again, i cant feel him cos my placenta has moved right to the front so its a pillow. but he has a huge head which is scary :shy: and i mean huge, even the sonographer was shocked
> 
> we got home and got a tape measure out to see and we think 37 cm circumfrance (sp?) i nearly cried!!!!! his body is normal size but he has really long legs and his weight est now is 6lbs and 20z bless him
> 
> im glad nothing is wrong, :happydance:
> 
> sorry i havent had time to catch up on alll the posts i will do tonite after ive done some revision for my 3hr exam tomoro and will comment etc,
> 
> hope u all well
> 
> 
> emee x x x x

Hey hun,

glad everything is well with Jaycob!

Jacobs hc was 33cm at birth which is tiny :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

Freckles - Just sent you a message re the jabs on Facebook, apologies for the essay!! :)

DM - Good news from the mw! Love that they cant tell which bit is which when you can!

Doods - Tell whoever is making you justify things to naff off, its none of their business.

Hann - Sorry work are being difficult, so much for letting you finish and be done with it all. Thats awful about not leaving you a card or anything too.

Wez - Cant remember if i said well done for being brfave yesterday so il say it now!

Sunshine - Good to see you back, my baby keeps teasing me too!


----------



## Sherri81

Okay, dickhead finally found the cable. So I will do my best here. I have a feeling they will be monster size, but I'm hungry and grumpy right now, so I don't feel like fixing the size, and I don't even know how anyways.

Oh and get this! This is a rant about cell phones, so read at your own discretion. Last May 23, my husband, the afore mentioned dickhead, bought me a new pink cell phone as a gift. It was messed up right from the get go. There is a 30 day Dead on Arrival with cell phones, so on June 17, I took my pink phone back to the store and they gave me a brand new one right then and there. That is a one time thing though. Even if the new phone was messed up, I would then have to send it away for warranty, even if it was less than 30 days old. Well guess what, it was messed up from the word go. BUT, its the phone I had when I went into labour with Devon. AND its the phone I took all of her pics on after she died. BUT, since it was so messed, it would text, or Email the pics out. So I refused to take it in for warranty until we could get the pics off, as I was told that if I sent it away, they would erase everything, and the pics would never be able to be recovered. Anways... So I just put up with the messed up phone until November, when I got my new Blackberry, and I just put the pink phone in the closet until I could get everything off. I still have until June 17 2011 to send it in for warranty though, since it has a one year manufacturer warranty. So I finally got everything off of it, and yesterday I call the phone store to make sure that I have until the 17th to get it back. I mean, the phone was 200 bucks out of pocket, so I don't NOT want it repaired. Well the bitch on the phone told me if I don't get it in by the morning of the 15th, today, then she won't send my phone out for repair, since this is the day she sends phones out. Ummm, I don't care what her schedule for sending out phones is... The phone has warranty until the 17th. But she told me if I bring it in on the 17th, she's gonna refuse my warranty! What a bitch! Piss me off! I'm super pissed at her now.

Anyways,... pics.

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/100_0058.jpg

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/100_0059.jpg

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/100_0060.jpg

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/100_0061.jpg


Okay, when you look in his room, his name looks a lot nicer than this, lol. It actually is a proper arch in his room, so I'm not sure if I'm crooked or what...

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/100_0062.jpg


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri, hope you find the camera cable. Stuff manages to get lost in my husband's office too. I help him clean and organize and less than two days later, there's crap everywhere. I don't get it...What drives me nuts is when he accuses me of losing things and they turn out to be on his desk somewhere. Ugh! 

Wez, glad you got your cervix back :) You are a brave woman to go through that. And no pain relief? What were they thinking? 

Hann, it's awful your work friends are punks. It's rude they haven't called to ask how you're doing. They should be buying you chocolate, not the other way around. 

Doodle, it's no one's business how much you pay for things, but I love how everyone has an opinion. It's a great bag :)

Caz, have fun shopping! 

Curlew, hope you manage to get some sleep soon!

Freckles, I'm going to have the baby take the vitamin K shot too. Here we don't do TB vaccines. Not sure why. I was born in Romania and have had one and it's made things so difficult. Every time I take a TB test it shows up borderline positive and people panic and then I have to have X-rays to show I don't have TB. Not fun! 

PG, people have crazy notions of how big we're supposed to be. I've been told I'm huge in the same week as someone asked me how far along I am and when I said 3 weeks, she said "I thought you had 3 moths to go." Eh...what do people know? 

Jenni, great job on the yoga! I should get my butt off the couch and do some yoga too. 

Sunshine, good to hear from you! Hope things get going for you and you don't have much more to wait. 

Emee, glad your baby is a healthy size. 

SB, hope the long walk helps. At the very least, it's good exercise. 

DM, hope you guys have fun celebrating your husband's birthday. Also, those tights are so adorable!

I'm feeling extremely lazy today. I keep debating whether it's worth cleaning up or waiting until tomorrow. My parents and my uncle are visiting this weekend and I feel like I should make a small effort to straighten up. Meanwhile, my MIL said she might be stopping by sometimes this week. I love how I don't get a day or time. Ugh! One day she showed up when my husband was about to go into the shower and I was out grocery shopping. I had a body pillow under the covers and she thought I was sleeping. Then I showed up and she said, "oh, there you are."


----------



## Blue_bear

Sherri the nursery looks gorgeous! How annoying about your phone. I hate when these companies go back on what they say. Are you going to be able to get n back in time?


----------



## BlueViolet

Those pictures are so cute, Sherri! Awesome colors! :) It's awful to hear about the cell phone. Perhaps you can talk to her manager and she might change her tune. 

I have a watermelon. Yey! Last fruit in the countdown :)


----------



## Sherri81

And here are some more.

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/100_0063.jpg

Curtains.

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/100_0064.jpg

His little clothes. You can't see it, but he has the cutest little pair of bright blue retro joggine pants in there. They seriously look like they're from 1983. And he is so gonna have diaper bum through them... Love diaper bum!

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/100_0067.jpg

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/100_0068.jpg

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z10/swedishchef26/100_0069.jpg

The new bassinette that my dad bought. I had one that was perfectly fine. In fact, it was in brand new shape from 2004 when we used it on Greg. But my dad said the blue ruffles were too girly, so he got me this.


----------



## BlueViolet

Ouu, your dad has good taste. I love that bassinet :)


----------



## Sherri81

BV, yeah for the watermelon!! Although I have to say I was confused at first, as you seemed awfully excited about watermelons. I mean, I know they taste good, but you just seemed so happy about having one! Lol.

Still don't know how you did that with stitch though Wez. See, since mine was done 10 minutes post birth, I don't really know which pain was which. Will you be getting your cervix checked soon for changes? I've heard they can start dilating right away after the stitch comes out.

BB, I am trying to get it back on time. Problem is, not only do I have to leave town to see the OB today, which means I need to be spending more time cleaning the undercarriage, if you know what I mean, but also, I am OCD. So even though I realize, logically, that the pics of Devon are off the phone and are backed up downstairs, I have to go through and make sure sure that they are there on both computers. I'm doing the same for the text messages as well. I don't know why, but since I sent one of my friends a play by play of the days leading up to her delivery and her delivery, I feel like I need to save that as well. So I had to handwrite them all out, and now I have to make sure, one by one, that they are copied out correctly.

Oh, as for the manager of the store, get this. I worked at this store 6 years ago, the manager LOVES me, her daughter was the one I had the play by play of Devon's birth with, and my husband works with her husband, (its a small town, lol). And even with all of these connections, she is sticking by her current employees side. :roll:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh that nursery is gorgeous. And the basinette is lovely. Your dad chose well!


----------



## Tor81

Sherri, sounds like your appointment went ok, I'm sure if there was anything to worry about they would have said something. And don't get me started on men and cables! Love the pics of Colby's nursery, you've done a great job.

Squeeker, glad you now know that your dogs can tolerate babies, hope you rewarded them!

Doods, congrats on losing the cankles!

Curlew, glad your appointment went well today, baby still has time to turn over.

Hann, you have every right to be upset at your colleagues, I would feel the same. Im sure they mean nothing by it, hopefully a card & pressie will arrive by post.

Freckles, well done on your bikini wax! I had one just before my holiday so have a horrible feeling that I'm going to be at that in between stage when I come to give birth, oops.

Wez, I'm guessing you've already punched someone by now for mentioning you look small, I know people don't mean it nastily but it really grates on you doesn't it, I feel like I always have to justify my size.

Jenni, what's the story with the full moon?

SunshineMum, sorry you're feeling uncomfortable, shouldn't be too much longer now.

Emee, so relieved to hear everything is good with little (or not so little!) Jaycob. :) good luck with your exam tomorrow, what's it on?

SB, my heart is melting over that Santa outfit, no wonder you're tempted to send Xmas cards this year!!

DM, glad MW apt went well, can't believe that was your last one, where are the days & weeks going?! And I'm loving Sophies Xmas outfit, right down to the detail of tights, love it.*

AFM, I'm shattered, such a long day. But we're getting pizza so I'm happy. Also the rug I wanted from Mothercare is back in stock online, plus it's reduced so I'm in the process of ordering that, and it's free delivery over £50 so of course I need to add a few things to the basket!

xx


----------



## caz_hills

Curlew  so glad your MW appointment went well. But sorry to hear about your wrists still  I really feel for you, it must be so hard. Will it get better once baby comes?

Hann  Im so upset for you about work  that is so mean! And they came to your wedding so obviously know you and your hubbie well and are close, that makes it even worse! Im sure they will do something when baby comes but they should be taking responsibility for the handover, you shouldnt have to chase. Grrr......

Wez  I have the opposite, people keep saying I cant believe you have 4 weeks to go! I must look like a whale! Im sure you have a lovely bump  people carry differently so I wouldnt worry. Some people are so inconsiderate!

SB  cute outfit! Christmas feels so far away but it will probably come so quickly as well be so busy with the little ones!

DM  you DESERVED a relaxation day today after your manic day yesterday! Glad you rested and hope your hubbie has a good day tomorrow.

Sheri  love love love the nursery! Looks gorgeous!!

AFM - lovely day today but had a couple of questions whcih I hope you guys could help me with.... firstly, heard on the news today that sleeping on your right hand side can increase the chances of the baby being still-born. Had a mini panic as I flip from right side to left side and back again in the night as my hips get sore but should I be wedging myself up so that I only sleep on my left? I've stopped sleeping on my back now but only on the left.... man, there aren't many options but obviously I'll do what baby needs.

Secondly, I've got a bumper set for the crib - are they safe to use for a newborn (it's sooo cute!)? Also, should I wash it before use?

Sorry for my questions (people call my hubbie the 'question master' and now I'm turning into the same!). Thanks ladies. xxxx :thumbup:


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri81 said:


> Still don't know how you did that with stitch though Wez. See, since mine was done 10 minutes post birth, I don't really know which pain was which. Will you be getting your cervix checked soon for changes? I've heard they can start dilating right away after the stitch comes out.

I will be get is checked every week, I'm not dilated yet. But my cervix is soft and moving into the right position according to my OB. I don't know how I did it either. I went to my happy place and tried to stay there and ignore the verbiage!

Cute nursery btw! Love the bassinet!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah I wash everything before first use, Caz. Have you got a cot or a cotbed? Only if it's a cotbed then it will be right up the other end of the cot ANYWAY so shouldn't be a problem. Personally i won't use one but then i was super paranoid about sids so anything identified as a potential hazard was taken out of hte house and sacrificed :rofl:


----------



## caz_hills

DragonMummy said:


> Yeah I wash everything before first use, Caz. Have you got a cot or a cotbed? Only if it's a cotbed then it will be right up the other end of the cot ANYWAY so shouldn't be a problem. Personally i won't use one but then i was super paranoid about sids so anything identified as a potential hazard was taken out of hte house and sacrificed :rofl:

Thanks Linds - really appreciate you responding. My sister said the same - she wouldn't use one as she was worried about having one - so maybe I need to think about it a little more..... Will hold off on the washing until I've thought it through.... I know I am a worrier so don't want to increase my worries!

ps: had a huge chocolate muffin today when out shopping so maybe I'll need to hold off on the maccie D's for a while! :cry:

xx


----------



## Clareabell

Curlew - Sorry you had a crappy night last night. I hope that you were able to get some rest today. 

Jenni - Good luck with the yoga tonight. Is there any truth in the full moon thing? I know in social work we swear by it as we get all the nutters come out and the crazy incidents happen. Do the police girls find that the crazies come out on a full moon?

Hann - Thats really poor of your work, I say F%$k them :)

Mel - Yay for not having to think about work again for a really long time.

Sherri - Can sympathise on the cable thing, i dont know what are wrong with men they seem drawn to random cables. Colby's nursery is beautiful. 

Welcome back Sunshine :)

SB - Love the little christmas outfit. Katie will look so cute. 

DM - Love Sophies too, very cute! Its Duncan's birthday on 28th and he has expressed his distaste at the thought of having to spend it in a delivery room. I have told him he cant get any better pressie than his daughter, lol he is still not buying it. We have a kinect too they are really good and if you want to lose the weight i strongly recommend buying Zumba for it, you will be sweating like a B**CH! Its really good :)

Wez -Very brave to have your stitch out with no pain relief. Hope you are holding up ok today :hugs:

BB - How is the doggy today? Still feeling sad about his bits? 

BV - Congrats on the watermelon.

Emee - Good luck for your exam tomorrow, im sure you will be fab. Can sympathise though as I was finishing up my degree this time last year and still remember the stress. You will be fab :)

Freckles - I am going for both the jabs. Sooner all baby stuff is out of me the better is the way i see it.

Caz - Hope you enjoyed your shopping trip. 

Tor - Enjoy your dinner sounds yum.

AFM - Total lazy day today no energy at all have not touched the house, made the bed or done anything. It took all my energy to walk up to the bedroom to get this laptop so i could reply rather than just reading on my phone. 

Have been having an increasing number of BH today with the added loveliness of having a hot flush at the same time as having them. Has anyone else had this???


----------



## melissasbump

Evening all! 

Sherri, sorry i had to laugh at your rant re hubbie losing the camera cord. You have such a way with words! :winkwink:
Lovely nurserry pics by the way!

SB, Very cute christmas outfit, cant believe how organised you are!

Squeeker, yay for assembling baby items! And lucky you get another ultrasound! Im jealous.

Doodles, jealous that your cankles have gone, mine appear to be a permenant fixture!:wacko: I recorded the baby programme last night, not watched it yet...:wacko:
I spent £75 on my changing bag too, sod what other people think!!

Caz, hope you had a lovely day shopping, any bargins?

Curlew, hope MW appointment was good, such a bummer re the CT!:hugs:

Hann, your work really sucks. You wouldnt have thought they had ever dealt with a pregnant lady before the way they carry on! I hope they really miss you when you are gone!! Cant believe your so called friends either!

Freckles, sorry im a bit late coming to this conversation, re the vit K its either the injection or a course of 3 tablets over the space of about 3-4 weeks i believe? Im going for the injection personally. i know nothing about the TB jab so can only assume my hospital dont do it.
Also am def having the injection re the placneta, i think you dont even notice they are doing it, you are too busy gazing at your baby!:happydance:

Wez, i get the opposite, people tell me how BIG i am ! YES I KNOW!!:wacko:

PG, Men have no tact sometimes, bless them!

Sunshine, im so with you, im fed up with it now, feels like im waiting for my life to start again!

Emzee, glad all went well at the scan for you:happydance:

Linds, glad all was well at the MW appointment. Weird that the HV called you, i thought they only got involved after the birth. Hope you all have fun tomorrow celebrating DHs birthday. Bless little dragon for not being able to keep secrets! Very cute christmas outfit too!

BV, Cleaning can always wait till tomorrow! lol

Tor, enjoy the mothercare shopping! Enjoy your pizza tonight!

Caz, ive got a cot bumper too, not sure whether i will leave it in the cot or take it out when LO goes in there. Its a cotbed so like Linds said, they shouldnt be anywhere near it but maybe better to be safe than sorry.

Clare, yay for lazy day! we have to make the most of these last few!

Well as for me, went into work for the last time today, although i havent really been in much lately it feels really nice to have tied al loose ends up and say my goodbyes, a friend gave us some really nice story books and a card, didnt get anything from my team but past experiance tells me they leave it till after the birth etc so im not upset in any way.
On another note, ive been up since 3am with period type pains which got really bad as i was driving into work! At one point i nearly stopped the car but when i eventually did get out they eased off a bit. Been pretty constant all day though, so the end is getting nearer!!:happydance:


----------



## Blue_bear

Claire - Buddy is back to his usual annoying self today thank you for asking after him :) Think it will be a few weeks before we reep any benefits of the op.

I too have had BH with hot flushes today, not the nicest feeling! Also mixed in with the back ache and lack of sleep last night due to hip pain ive not felt my best today, lol.


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri81 said:


> BV, yeah for the watermelon!! Although I have to say I was confused at first, as you seemed awfully excited about watermelons. I mean, I know they taste good, but you just seemed so happy about having one! Lol.

HAHA! :rofl: I do have half a watermelon left in the fridge, but that's not the one I was excited about. It feels so weird to be considered "full term," and yet to have so much waiting left. 

About the bumpers, I have them too and they're washed and everything is set, but I don't know if I should leave them in the crib. At the baby class they said that the Pediatrics Association don't recommend them, but we should use our judgements. Same thing for sleep positioners, which I received from a friend. I'm thinking the baby is going to be sleeping in her bassinet next to our bed and by the time she outgrows that she'll probably be okay in her crib with the bumpers. It's a tough call. Speaking of the bassinet, it should be here Friday. Can't wait :) It was a gift from my in-laws along with the stroller that goes with it. It was a total splurge, but I absolutely loved it at the store. 

https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Strolle...IS/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1308162112&sr=8-14

Mel, sorry to hear about your period pains. They're awful! Hope you get a break soon. Glad you had a nice time saying goodbye at work. 

Bb, hope you feel better soon! 

Clarea, I can relate to you regarding the lack of energy. My only accomplishment of the day is filing out the birth certificate application. It stinks about the hot flashes. Hope you have a nice fan running. 

Caz, I read that sleeping on your left is better because there is more blood flow, but you definitely need to shift around during the night. I don't think sleeping on your right does any harm. I change sides every time I come back from a bathroom break, which is about every 2hrs. Funny enough, I'm so sleepy that I forget what side I was on last, so I feel my shoulders to see which one is warmer :dohh:


----------



## caz_hills

Melissa - congrats on finishing work - it's getting close, we are 36 weeks on Friday! Ahhhhh..... xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> Sherri81 said:
> 
> 
> BV, yeah for the watermelon!! Although I have to say I was confused at first, as you seemed awfully excited about watermelons. I mean, I know they taste good, but you just seemed so happy about having one! Lol.
> 
> HAHA! :rofl: I do have half a watermelon left in the fridge, but that's not the one I was excited about. It feels so weird to be considered "full term," and yet to have so much waiting left.Click to expand...

 I would have understood! I craved watermelon my entire pregnancy, but they were out of season and the ones that were carried in the grocery store were hugely expensive. A few days ago DH came home with three watermelons and helped me chop them up - you wouldn't have believed my excitement! :happydance: I just ate two slices now, I've never been such a fan of them in my life!


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Lol we're all pretty fed up then... am so desperate to be changing little nappies and feeding and having my body back!!! I'm so scared she'll not come on her own, after all the symptoms and nothing i'm starting to feel my body just won't do it on it's own!

The heat is awful too... won't be having another Summer baby! The constant sweating and waking up soaking of a night... sorry if that's TMI.

Thank you for the replies :D x


----------



## DragonMummy

Just had a huge row with dh (see journal). So bloody upset. why are men such shits sometimes?


----------



## Sherri81

I'm making this quick as I'm on iPod and will be leaving in a moment to see OB, so will be out of service.

Thanks for the compliments on the nursery. I'd thank you all individually but my fingers are too fat to hit that tiny thanks button on the screen.

Now I need help! Okay, I'm Canadian. The big brown wooden thing in my nursery pics is a crib. The seperate pic of the little rolly bed is a bassinette. So British people, explain to me cots, cot beds etc in terms of how I've explained my babies sleeping items. I get so confused sometimes... And then people talk about play gros, and pack and plays, and I don't know if I'm just getting really dim all of a sudden or what, but imnot figuring things out.

See, I'm all confused by the bumper in the cotbed discussion. I had thought a cotbed was like my bassinette, in which case it seems redundant as the bassinette has solid sides.

So obviously I am messed up.

For those worried about SIDS and bumper pads etc, may I suggest the website breathablebaby.com. It's where I got my bumper pad from. I'm not sure if you can tell from the picture but it is entirely made of mesh. It is supported by the American Association of Peadiatricians I believe. I hope I'm not repeating this info. If someone else has already given the link, I apologize.

And I really feel like I could have this baby today. I was in Walmart to get my needles and all of a sudden I got so much pressure down below, and I felt like if I pushed just a little bit, he'd squirt right out. So I think I need to tellthe OB this, cuz I'm not sure that's a good thing to be feeling...


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Sherri this is a cotbed....



Top left is the cot

so a cotbed is when you can take both sides of the cot railings off to make a cotbed....

This is a cot bumper...



It ties around the top end of the cot where your babies head will be!

Hope this helps!

:thumbup:


----------



## fifi-folle

In the UK Sherri a crib is like an inbetween version of bassinette and crib. We call a bassinette a moses basket and crib is either a cot or one you can take the sides off and it's a bed til the child is 4/5yrs old.


----------



## Tor81

Caz, my Mum forwarded me a link for today's news about sleeping on your left hand side. I read that ages ago so have been doing it where possible, although quite often end up on my back at the moment. As for the bumpers I would definitely wash them if I were you, I've seen some of the factory conditions these things are made in! Will your LO be straight in the cot or do you have a crib/Moses basket to start off?

Wez, glad the "happy place" technique works for you, I hope to use that in labour!

Clare, lazy day sounds good, do you feel good for it?

Mel, woohoo for last day at work! My countdown is now on 8 days...

Pizza Express was lush tonight, with Orange Wednesdays it's a bargain, £8 for 2 pizzas, garlic bread & doughballs - can't go wrong.

Been trying to figure out how my nappy disposal unit works, it's baffling me!

xx


----------



## Hann12

Hi guys I've been at nct all night, seen loads of pages of updates and will have to read properly tomorrow. 

Of the little I can remember; 

Gorgeous outfits SB and linds

Really lovely nursery Sherri - Colby is one lucky boy! My Canadian friend is watching the ice hockey tonight - it's on at 3am and I thought if you :) 

Caz - I think it's better to sleep in your left but it's not bad to sleep on your right. Think the concern is more on your back or stomach. I'd love to sleep on my back! 
My baby is going in a Moses for the first few months so no idea on the cot bumpers

BB and I think Clare - hope the BH have calmed and you are feeling better

Mel - yippee for the last day at work!! And at least they were nice to you unlike mine ;) 

Tor - I have no idea about how my nappy disposal works either!! 

Okay now I'm stumped at the rest of the updates so I apologise, I will look back tomorrow.
My nct class was good, put a nappy on a doll, bathed one and talked inductions and caesarians. It's all feeling very real now! Think I might pay a visit to mothercare and m&s tomorrow for some nursing bras. 
I have also decided that as a present for our wedding anniversary (first year is paper) I am going to pay for some professional baby photos and family photos of me, Greg and baby. Booking it tomorrow! 
Off to get some sleep now I hope! :)


----------



## amand_a

SB and DM love the Christmas outfits, little bit sad I wont get to use DD's again and the second picture with the baby girl I have that brown corduroy dress! well had just sold it. It was one of my fav outfits.

BV I also have to feel my shoulders to see which side I was sleeping on.

Sherri glad you found the cable, perhaps hide it somewhere so DH has to ask for it. Hope you get the phone business sorted out too.

Bleated congratulations to GW! cant believe our babies are starting to arrive

and the rest I seem to have forgotten...

Thanks for all the advice re the tattoo, I like the symbol idea. I will discuss it again with DH but if it is going to cause a issues I think I might just wait. I mean Emily is nearly 11 so surly she will understand soon enough that I dont mean any malice by it.

Well the full moon did me no good here, although DH and I both slept terribly. He blames the moon I however blame peeing, hb, thrush that is driving me mad a headache and to top it all off I have started to be insanely itchy all over!!! I dont suppose anyone else has this, I have no rash at all and its been getting progressively worse over the last 2 days to the point that Im now feeling diseased and insane. well off to have a shower to see if that will help....hope you are all sleeping peacefully!


----------



## SugarBeth

Just got back from the midwife's - she told me that all the huge pressure I've been feeling is the baby's head descending lower, and that I'm slowly dropping. (I went from a 36" fundal height two weeks ago to a 33" height this week.) Unfortunately she couldn't say if I looked like I'd go soon or not for a while, she said there was no way to really tell at this point. But I do have my water birth all lined up now, and I'm ordering my birthing pool tonight!


----------



## MrsWez

Great news SB! I'm so jealous of your water birth. It isn't possible in my area due to our lack of midwives. Only 2 weeks left for you!

I lost some of my mucus plug, it was gross. I wonder if has anything to do with the cerclage removal?


----------



## Sherri81

Here's the long and the short of what's happened today.

Feeling off and crampy all day; lots of pressure.

Drove to OBs. Told her about the pressure and the tightenings, as well as his decel yesterday. She decided an NST was in order.

It looked good but the tightenings are showing up as contractions on the monitor. Frequent ones too. They're just not super bad yet.

She said it could just be BH or it could be the beginning of labour. She said there is a good chance I'll deliver by Monday though as she thinks my contractions are going to get stronger and more proper. She doesn't think I'm gonna slow down now, she thinks it's just gonna happen slowly.

So I came home. Had some contractions in the Jeep, similar to what I had in the hospital. Went straight to the parents for dinner, to get Greg and watch the hickey game. Had 2 painful contractions while I was there. The rest of the time I'm just very uncomfortable. Lots of pressure and tightenings. Don't know what to do.

We have the Jeep gassed up just in case. I think it's time to pack my bag but I don't want to get up. Getting cameras and phones charging... I just don't know when, or if, we should make this drive..,


----------



## amand_a

SB I am also jealous of your water birth, I'm not allowed to have one as I have to have continuous monitoring as soon as i enter the stupid hospital.

Sherri, fingers crossed that things either stop or speed up I'm sure you don't want it drawn out too long.


----------



## Tor81

Hann, you seem to have loads of NCT classes, things like bathing & putting nappies on are the kinds of things I really want to learn in my classes, hope they cover it. And let me know if you suss out the nappy disposal, I gave up at 11.30 last night. Oh, and the photo idea is great, I wanted a bump shoot but too late now cos I've started piling on the weight in other places too so know I won't be happy with photos.

Amanda, sorry you're suffering with various nasty ailments, try a nice relaxing bath perhaps.

SB, yay for waterbirths, I didn't realise you were planning to give birth at home.

Wez, sounds like it won't be too much longer for you, things seem to be kicking off!

Oohhhh Sherri, very excited for you, keep us updated. Did you get your phone sorted yesterday?

I'm so impatient, can't wait for my Morhercare order to arrive but I only ordered it last night & it says it takes 4 working days.

This is the link my Mum sent me yesterday about sleeping on your left side:
https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepa...your-left-to-avoid-stillbirth-say-medics.html

xx


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! 

Tor - my nct classes have been really good! We had 2 day ones, a breast feeding morning, a husbands evening, a couples evening and then we have an afternoon booked in on the 16th august to meet with our babies. We have pretty much covered everything baby related which has been great. It's also just been nice to meet people. I thought the classes would never happen as they seemed so far away so it's funny to think they are done now! 

Thanks for the link, I find it incredibly hard not to sleep on my right, my discs are damaged on my right side so when I sleep in my left it twists them. I'll make a big effort not to now though! I probably sleep on my right for 2-3 hours per night and the rest on my left. There must be other factors involved though, they mention smoking and obesity but really they shouldn't be able to publish articles like that without giving proper information as it's just a worry to most pregnant women!! 

Going to m&s and mothercare in a bit (once I'm up properly). I slept from 12-6 last night which is pretty good but still feeling tired, have no idea how I'll cope with baby as I want to snooze now! Going to go shopping and maybe snooze on my return. 

Tor - your mothercare arrival will prob be here in less than 4 days, they are pretty quick! 

Linds - saw you couldn't sleep, hope you are okay!

Sherri - keep us posted with contractions! 

SB - sounds like your body is getting ready for your little one!!


----------



## Hann12

Amanda - hope the itching improved - I am itchy too but think it's dry skin from the weird weather we are having! :hugs: 

Will check back in after shopping but hope everyone has s nice day!


----------



## caz_hills

Tor &#8211; thanks for the info, I have a crib and a crib bumper but am a bit scared to use it now..... Love Pizza Express, what a bargain!

Linds &#8211; saw on facebook that you didn&#8217;t sleep well last night &#8211; hope you&#8217;re ok and not too tired this morning.

Sherri &#8211; blimey, have the baby by Monday, wow! Hope you are ok and that they are not too uncomfortable for you.

Hann &#8211; glad NCT is going well, sounds really practical! And love the idea for greg&#8217;s present, so lovely and thoughtful. My hubbie got a photo of us blown up onto canvas in black and white for our first year and I got him a newspaper front cover thing with a funny story on the front. 


AFM &#8211; had a bad nights sleep...... worried so much about only sleeping on my left so I wedge a cushion behind me and my left hip was aching all night. Don&#8217;t know whether to try again tomorrow or risk going onto my right hand side....

Oh well, quiet day today - just going to chill out, have lunch with my MIL and my car is in for a service. So not much on but glad really as we have friends staying tonight and tomorrow so will be entertaining and busy. 

Plus its raining so my maternity leave of sunshine isn't quite happening yet!

x


----------



## palmergal

im not sure what to do woke up this morning and went to the toilet had a number 2 (sorry tmi). and wiped the front and had specks of blood. put pad on and theres small amount of blood on the pad i dunno what to do this hasnt happened before. ut i took my clexane injection last night what shall i do?


----------



## melissasbump

palmergal said:


> im not sure what to do woke up this morning and went to the toilet had a number 2 (sorry tmi). and wiped the front and had specks of blood. put pad on and theres small amount of blood on the pad i dunno what to do this hasnt happened before. ut i took my clexane injection last night what shall i do?

Im sure its nothing hun but ring your MW to put your mind at rest. 
I have a spot of piles at the mo so when i go for no 2 i sometimes find a little blood on the paper x:hugs:


----------



## Clareabell

If you have any sort of blood from the vagina I would definately contact midwife or antenal day unit.


----------



## palmergal

it seems to have stopped but got a mega bad belly ache atm.


----------



## melissasbump

Oh my god what a horrendus evening!!
So id felt a bit sick all day,hadnt actually been sick but had an extremely horrid taste in my mouth all day. Got home and had some tea, fairly bland chicken and rice.
Then just before bed i was sick and it was pretty violent to say the least. In the last bit it was bright red, im sure it was blood so freaked out a bit. Afterwards my throat was BURNING like never before and even sipping water seemed to make it wore, i mean i felt like i was drinking paint stripper or something! Also my throat was covered in a real thick clear flem (sorry tmi) and i was hoffing it up for about ten minutes whilst cleaning my teeth. Mouth just continued to taste foul and i got really upset that i was harming the baby with all the sick and if it was blood etc etc. Got myself off to sleep feeling like my throat was actually swelling up and slept pretty good. This morniing its still feeling flemmy and a bit swollen but the bile i brought up today was clear.
I am seeing a GP tomorrow for my 36 week appointment so will wait till then to mention it unless anything gets worse today. I just got really worried about the baby and lost it to be honest! I had a bit of a realisation that ive gotten so far now, if anything goes wrong il never get over it, and with all the cramping yesterday i think i was just having a bad day. 
Sorry im sure you are all sick of my "sick" stories by now!


----------



## Clareabell

Mel i feel so sorry for you, I cant think of anything worse than puking all the time! I am a complete baby and cant handle it at all! The burning is probably just where you have thrown up acid so much throughout pregnancy you have burnt your esophagus. 

I have really bad acid reflux and that burns so much when it comes up into my throat I actually have to try and breath through it. Nothing makes it go away and water is bad!!! Hope you have a better day today, you deserve it :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning. Things still crap at home so not a lot to say. Hope everyone is ok. Mel i'm almost hoping that you're one of our "early droppers" - you've been through enough. PG call your midwife if it's vaginal. otherwise is prob piles. i also get a bit of bleeding if I go for a "twosie".


----------



## palmergal

looks like another trip to maternity hospital i think gotta phone them now been advised by midwife from local hospital as it aint normal. great OH has been in bed for 90 mins after a 14 hr shift


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Morning. Things still crap at home so not a lot to say. Hope everyone is ok. Mel i'm almost hoping that you're one of our "early droppers" - you've been through enough. PG call your midwife if it's vaginal. otherwise is prob piles. i also get a bit of bleeding if I go for a "twosie".

Awww hun thanks. Big :hugs: to you though, equally rotten as is Ms birthday. Hope your day improves xxxxxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Mel - That sounds awful. I agree with Claire its probably the acid thats burnt your throat. Thats what it feels like for me but you've been sick a whole lot more. 
I felt really sick last night but somehow managed to drop of to sleep before it escalated into anything. 

DM - I have been reading your journal, but dont feel i have any advice or anything i can say other than offer huge hugs. Seems its the week for the men to push our buttons. 
I do hope the day gets better for you xxx

AFM - Feeling really crampy still and my back is killing. Off up to the horses in abit, in the rain! Got a friend coming to ride Levi and hopefully put him in his place a little. Its been driving me mad he's been taking the piss out of the kids. Lol. 
Nothing much happening other than that.


----------



## DragonMummy

Aw... how big is Levi? I want to play.... LOVE ponies....


----------



## DragonMummy

And BB maybe we should ditch our fellas and set up a commune? I might need to start wearing hessian knickers though which will play havoc with my current pant-fro.....


----------



## palmergal

well been told to have summat sugary to eat and see if baby moves at all in the next hr if not i have to go in, any more loss and have to go in or any pain i have to go in.


----------



## amand_a

DM sorry you are having a rough time atm :hugs:

Can I join your commune? hessian nickers and pant fro (Love your way with words) are surprisingly more appealing than the arsehole sleeping in my bed!

PG hope you get sorted at the hospital quickly!

Mel Im sorry you are still having a horrid time with sickness, I know we are all a bug over it now but for some of you ladies surely enough is enough :hugs:

BB sory about your back, I do envy you and your horses tho!


----------



## DragonMummy

Welcomed with open arms, Amanda :friends:


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> And BB maybe we should ditch our fellas and set up a commune? I might need to start wearing hessian knickers though which will play havoc with my current pant-fro.....

I could not agree with this more! And i have a similar version of the pant-fro too...

Amanda everyone is welcome to join :)

Linds, Levi is 13.2hh, just a wee fella really. He just has so much character, i find it hilarious but the kids get very frustrated when he just wont do as he's told.


----------



## DragonMummy

Big enough for me! i used to ride my friend's 12.2hh Norwegian Fjord pony, my last horse was a 14.1hh Welsh pony. I don't do horses. Ponies have much more character!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi :)

Cow and gate have sent me the creepiest thing ever in the post- it's this card that giggles when you open it- it's supposed to be cute but sounds like something from Spawn of Chucky.......

Am off to catch up again as my brain does not seem to want to work this morning.....x


----------



## amand_a

Just devoured a bowl of chocolate pudding, not feeling any better, might have to try something else.

Is anyone else feeling completely sorry for themselves and fed up? I know I have nothing to complain about really in comparison to others (although this itching is driving me mad) but I feel really miserable. knowing I still have 5-6 weeks left when others are nearly cooked is shitting me as well.


----------



## Hann12

Still not been shopping, the rain has been putting me off but going to go in a min. Thought i'd dip in here first. Linds - just replied on your journal :hugs:

BB - hope you feel a bit better now.

Mel - I agree I reckon you've burnt your throat. As part of my IBS I used to get very bad acid reflux and I have burnt my throat a number of times, thats what it sounds like from your description. Use more gaviscon and see if that helps but def tell the dr tomorrow. I hope you have your baby soon too so that you can start feeling better.

PG - sounds like sensible advice from the midwife, hopefully all is fine :)

Right seriously going to do some shopping now!! x


----------



## Hann12

Amanda - don't say we have 5-6 weeks left - 4 weeks really maybe sooner. Our babies want to come out and meet us I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

Amanda I'm fed up too!
I just KNOW I'm going to be lumped with another sodding induction!
My ticker says 12 days to go......yeah right!
Mt pregnancy's been fine- I'm just impatient and want to meet her!
I hate to moan, I've never been good at waiting!


----------



## SugarBeth

Ugh, it's 5:30 AM here and I'm having one hell of a time. I feel like I'm about to be really sick, my lower belly is having so much pain, there's two spots in my back that are just filled with pressure, and I'm having loads of heartburn. Not sure what set this off, but it's enough to back away from doing any more natural inducing stuff for now. Wish I could get myself to fall back to sleep to calm my body down but it won't let me. I so don't want to start throwing up...


----------



## amand_a

Hopfully Hann only my EDD with the hospital is still the 22nd so even further away have kind of cheated keeping my earlier one on here! enjoy your shopping :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods I can't believe cow and gate are sending you CARDS when they never even sent me my fecking cow!!! Am distraught..... Thanks for making me laugh though xxx

Amanda am thoroughly fed up and I only have 11 days left. You lot must be suicidal.... although to be fair I found out at 8DPO so this has been the LONGEST pregnancy in the world....


----------



## amand_a

DM in all honesty you have been through enough, I think its only fair that you go soon, im just impatient and no good at waiting.


----------



## amand_a

You guys get some interesting and odd freebies, but I somehow get the feeling I am by no means missing out.


----------



## curlew

ust a quickie for me as about to take mum to the airport.

DM, Amanda and BB - sorry you are having probs with DH. Must be the full moon!!

Mel - you poor thing. I hope your wee one comes soon as you have suffered so much this pregnancy.

Sherri - keep us posted as to how you get on. Monday is very close - eek

Palmergirl - hope everything is okay with the baby.

Hann - sorry your back is still giving you jip. Sounds like you have had good nct classes though.

amanda - could be worth ringing your gp re your itching as it could be the start of obstetric colitis (sp?) there is a post about it on the stickies on the third tri page. Don't want to worry you but its worth checking out.

Tor - not worried about the baby turning as I am a csection anyway but would like it to turn to get rid of the backache! Hope your enjoy your mothercare order when it comes.

caz - poor you having a bad nights sleep. enjoy your lunch with your mil.

Sorry if I have missed anyone out Keep reading back and forgetting as soon as I come back to post:dohh:

Had an okay night last night with about 7 hours sleep in 3 segments from 830pm-7am lol. Anyway better get a move on catch up later.


----------



## DragonMummy

amand_a said:


> You guys get some interesting and odd freebies, but I somehow get the feeling I am by no means missing out.

I bet you'd get the cow if you applied..... :wacko:


----------



## palmergal

currently ive had 2 pints of coca cola and about 10 bourbon biscuits and a very sugary cup of tea and still no movement, and dont even wanna look at the pad.


----------



## DragonMummy

nothing like a healthy, balanced breakfast, eh?!


----------



## palmergal

this was after 2 pieces of toast and 2 apples. i dont know whether i should phone back or whether i should wait longer its been 45 mins


----------



## caz_hills

palmergal said:


> looks like another trip to maternity hospital i think gotta phone them now been advised by midwife from local hospital as it aint normal. great OH has been in bed for 90 mins after a 14 hr shift

I hope it goes alright - take care x


----------



## caz_hills

amand_a said:


> Just devoured a bowl of chocolate pudding, not feeling any better, might have to try something else.
> 
> Is anyone else feeling completely sorry for themselves and fed up? I know I have nothing to complain about really in comparison to others (although this itching is driving me mad) but I feel really miserable. knowing I still have 5-6 weeks left when others are nearly cooked is shitting me as well.

Ah hun, I feel the same - now that I've stopped work I really, really want baby to come (as long as it's not too soon for baby in terms of their health) as I just 'feel' ready now - mentally and physically. I think it's going to be along 4-5 weeks for us all that have a bit of time left. But we will hang in here together for support :thumbup: xx


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> amand_a said:
> 
> 
> You guys get some interesting and odd freebies, but I somehow get the feeling I am by no means missing out.
> 
> I bet you'd get the cow if you applied..... :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

You could always go with my cousins suggestion? Drink castor oil, give yourself what must equate to amoebic dysentary and shit the baby out? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bear

I got my cuddly cow, and the apatamil polar bear :haha:

I also just got the freaky giggling card. Hubby is having great fun winding the dogs up with it! :wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh you lot can cock off with your free gifts! Reckon my pikey neighbours must have nicked mine...


----------



## amand_a

DragonMummy said:


> amand_a said:
> 
> 
> You I guys get some interesting and odd freebies, but I somehow get the feeling I am by no means missing out.
> 
> I bet you'd get the cow if you applied..... :wacko:Click to expand...

Thanks but you can keep your cows!:haha: and no thanks to the castor oil too!

I found a good thread for RLT and EPO for anyone wanting further info.....Im a little bored so I do apologize for all the posts:blush:


----------



## DragonMummy

dont apologise - surely thats the point of the thread? :haha:


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone,

Thanks for the replies (and thanks BB for your FB message!) on the injections for placenta delivery and Vitamin K - i 'think' i've decided to have both...

SB - yay for a home water birth - i hope it all goes ok. I'm planning to have a water birth but in hospital - they only have one pool so though so i just hope it's available - i kinda have my hopes pinned on it being available which i shouldn't really... 

Mel - woo for finishing work - welcome to the world of being a lady of leisure! :happydance: I've been off two weeks now and thought it'd go slow but it's flown by quicker than being at work! Sorry to hear you weren't well yesterday with the sickness :hugs:

Palmergirl - hope everything is ok with you and baby.

DM - sorry i can't help but laugh that you didn't ever receive your Cow&Gate cow :haha: I can take a picture of mine if you want to see what you're missing out on! 

I too kept waking up last night and worrying that i wasn't sleeping on my left enough. I can't spend all night on my left as it's so uncomfortable after a while but i try to change sides every time i wake up!


----------



## freckles09

Oh and how fab is this?! Hubby got it as a gift from his work yesterday! It had loads in it - under each body suit was a nappy and there was also socks, booties, hats, a towel and in the middle was a load of Johnsons bath stuff for baby, a sleep mask and ear plugs for dad LOL, and soap and glory goodies for mum! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0261.JPG
File size: 80 KB
Views: 5


----------



## melissasbump

I dont know what i would have done without you ladies, the last 9 months would certainly have been a lot worse so i thank all of you for being there to listen and let me rant and moan! Big :hugs: to all! xx

Frecks, thats a beautiful gift!

PG :hugs: to you, have you rung MW back?

Linds.. i got the cow and the polar bear too... well they are dog toys now! 

Mum just rang and offered to take us to our favourite chinese resturaunt tonight, im hoping il be ok to go!


----------



## DragonMummy

I feel the same. Have cheered right up after logging in today. 


Just had a very sincere apology from dh. Am leaving it at that. I've made my feelings abundantly clear, he's made it clear that he doesn't know one way or another so arguing now won't achieve anything. We will either be in a position to have one more or we won't.


----------



## amand_a

Freckles that is a beautiful gift!

DM I'm glad you got an apology

I always feel better just reading all your posts, even if I dont always get to join in.

Has anyone heard from Anna or Sherri?

How is Aaisrie for that matter I know there was something amiss with her internet, I hope she is feeling better after her iron jabs


----------



## melissasbump

Linds, glad you got the change to explain how you feel and he apologised! Hopefully your day will now improve!!

Not heard from Anna, Sherri or Eve, hope they are ok, I know anna got sent home again, havent noticed any further fb updates x


----------



## DragonMummy

No updates from Eve on FB. Anna was discharged yesterday and last I heard Sherri was having contractions in the wee small hours (although was a more sensible time to her). i think she was getting all excited while watching hockey.


----------



## DragonMummy

Quick update on the journey of your hard earned and kindly donated cash, I sent the cheque off today. Took me ages as I have lost my cheque book. had a bit of an epiphany just now and transferred the money into our joint account and sent a cheque from there! Am such a dick... Anyway it's done and on it's way, first class post. I have given them my address for a receipt and I have told them that the money is in memory of Evan.


----------



## Hann12

Hi I'm back from my shopping expedition! I got a maxi dress thats stripy - not sure if its too stripy though (a bit much maybe, will let Greg decide!), a pair of ballet shoes from gap, two very soft nighties from gap, a baby grow that says 'I love my daddy', one of those keep sake boxes that you cement the babys foot or hand and frame them and some fitted moses basket sheets. I also got a text while I was out to say I am strep B negative whoo hoo!!

Sounds like everyone is on a chatty mood today and all desperate for signs of baby. Me too though I am enjoying my me time as well (so selfish I know!). 

Linds - glad you are a bit better with Martin - bet he changes his mind later down the line. Funnily enough Greg said the other day about having 2 and I said 3 and there the conversation stopped!!

Amanda - I hadn't realised you weren't due until the 22nd, I thought you were same day as me. Hopefully you will be early.

Anna is out of hospital - apologies I should have posted yesterday but I got the message when I was at NCT and just assumed she would have updated the thread by now. She is still down for her induction on the 22nd unless the baby comes earlier.


----------



## Hann12

Oh and Freckles - I love the look of the gift your hubby got from his work.

Do you know on that note - my husbands work are trying to decide what to get us for a baby present, they apparently have £400 (which is crazy, especially as I got naff all from mine!!). What would you say you would want? We don't have any bedding for the cot bed so I was going to say bedding and vouchers. If anyone has any ideas it would be much appreciated! His boss is the kind of person who if not directed will go out and get a designer outfit for the baby that costs £400 and they only get to wear a few times so we do need to give some direction!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah definately vouchers!


----------



## Doodlepants

I love that gift Freckles!!! It looks so cool :)

Hann- Boring as it sounds vouchers may be the way to go incase they buy something that's not your taste. Although I'm sure there's better ideas out there! Is there anything extravagant that you want but wouldn't have thought of buying?
Sounds like you had a productive morning at the shops. I love shopping :)

Mel my freebies are now dog toys too! 
DM- I'd send you mine but they're a bit muddy from the garden :haha:

Well I'm just back from my 38 week MW appointment- baby's measuring 36 so I'm not too worried about a whopper now! I'm seeing her at 39+6 next where she said she can do a sweep if we're both quiet about it- my lips are sealed! 
L was finally engaged today so I now have 2/5 on my notes instead of NE!! I'm sure she'll pop back out again though!

I don't know why but I have a feeling that we'll suddenly get an update from Eve saying she's had her baby! I'm usually way off with these things but you never know!
Anna's due in 6 days I think, I wonder if anyone else will go before then? How exciting, I can't wait for all these baby pics!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Linds, thats what I thought, we might even get away with John lewis ones rather than mamas and papas as they are a bit more versatile!


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh, and happy 38 weeks to DM, SB, Britt and Anna! :)


----------



## Hann12

Doods - thats great news about the babys size and the sweep - sure to get things moving, though you might be surprised and she might make an earlier appearance! 

I haven't seen any FB updates from Eve either - is anyone text buddies with her?


----------



## freckles09

Thanks everyone we are both really chuffed with the gift, it was so nice unravelling it all last night and finding all the goodies. 

Doodles that's fab baby is 2/5 engaged! It's all so exciting now, everyone is so close and the beach bumps will be popping out before we know it!

Hann I'd say vouchers too. My bosses got us a debenhams gift card which we are going to use for getting some clothes when baby is born so we can get some colours! Also you could save some of the vouchers to use for baby's orst Christmas pressies! 

Glad to hear Amanda is out of hospital. Hope Eve is ok...


----------



## fifi-folle

Hann12 said:


> Oh and Freckles - I love the look of the gift your hubby got from his work.
> 
> Do you know on that note - my husbands work are trying to decide what to get us for a baby present, they apparently have £400 (which is crazy, especially as I got naff all from mine!!). What would you say you would want? We don't have any bedding for the cot bed so I was going to say bedding and vouchers. If anyone has any ideas it would be much appreciated! His boss is the kind of person who if not directed will go out and get a designer outfit for the baby that costs £400 and they only get to wear a few times so we do need to give some direction!

Wow! That's so generous! How about a bedding set (tell them which one you want) and then maybe open a savings account for baby? I've been looking at the Children's Bonus Bonds from NS&I Or what about premium bonds? Boring I know but good to start their life savings early. (Can you tell I'm married to an accountant!?!)


----------



## MrsWez

Doodle, that's great news!! Even though my feet are really swollen, I'm hoping my walking will help engage the baby. 

DM, glad you got an apology. I think Sherri is not too thrilled with the hockey game outcome, hopefully it doesn't cause her to have the baby. 

I know Eve was having internet issues, I hope she's okay.

Glad Anna is out of the hospital! She doesn't have much farther to go. 

Freckles, yay for presents!! I'm same about sleeping on my left side, I fall asleep there but wake up on my right.

PG, I hope everything's alright :hugs:

SB, I hope you are able to get some comfortable rest. 

Mel, hope you feel better. I've been getting painful acid reflux in my throat too. We were both sick with these pregnancies so maybe that has something to do with it. 

I LOVE how every other post today is about a cow or as DM puts it a fecking cow. It really makes me smile! Another day of swollen giant clown feet. :( It hurts to bend my ankles. I lost a bit more of my mucus plug. I had no idea it would be so gross. I wonder if having the cerclage removed helped? Baby is active as usual. He's not kicking or punching anymore just a lot of squirming. 

I get PANCAKES for breakfast!!! :happydance: My friend is taking me out to IHOP. Poor guy has no idea what he's in for. :haha:


----------



## Hann12

Wez - I am jealous of your muscus plug loss ha ha - never thought I'd say that!!

Premium bonds aren't a bad idea, thanks Fi

Just had a ridiculous conversation with MIL (as ever). She told me that either:
1) they are coming down on the 18th July (my DD is 16th), staying in a caravan about 30 minutes away and coming to visit every second day for a week (the other second day they will be visiting my SIL, lucky her too)
2) they are coming a few days later and want to stay at our flat for 2 nights.

I told her that;
1) if I don;t have the c section the baby most probably won't be born on the 18th July as most first babies are late (she told me she thinks it will be and that I was wrong)
2) that I don't want visitors staying over in the first 2-3 weeks (she ignored me)

Oh the joy. I called up Greg and told him he would have to have a conversation with her asap. Its not right that I have to have these with his mother! Especially when she refuses to listen! And she told me that both her and my FIL were in grumpy moods and weren't speaking to each other (so like last time they stayed with us then, not really inspiring me to want to see them LOL). Why phone someone if you are in a grump?!! 
Soooo annoying......


----------



## Clareabell

RANT ALERT!!!

I went to see my CMW as I have to be seen every other day due to my BP and the meds I take. This woman is nice but is a panicker. Have the usual chats about how im feeling, my swelling and my pet blood results etc etc. She then asks me to get up on the bed to measure my bump. 

As she does every week she tells me how bad my stretch marks are then goes on to say im HUGE and that bump is measuring 43cms and she estimates that baby is already over 9lb FAB!!! I tell her that the hospital measured me on Monday as 38cms and I find it strange that there is such a difference. She says "well there is a big baby in there" and goes on to book a growth scan for Tuesday. She then blabs on about how I wont be allowed to go over 40 weeks because of my BP and my medication, how I need to take a epidural as she thinks my pelvis wont hold up and I will need assistance IF i birth naturally but If the scan results come back saying baby is 9lb then its game over and that the consultant will want to do a C section. 

I took all this with a pinch of salt and thought WHATEVER!! no point stressing will wait to see what scan says on Tuesday. 

Next she asks me about fetal movements, i say yeah they are good if anything she is moving more than she normally does. MW says would you consider it excessive? I say depends how you define excessive, I would say she was wriggling around alot more but i just assumed its because she has less room I feel the smaller movements more. 

Then my lovely MW tells me this. 

"I dont want to scare you Claire, but I had a baby die last month. It was sudden and completely unexpected. The mum was measuring big like you and with hindsight she had said to me that the baby was moving much more than usual. Sometimes that can be a sign of baby saying "mummy help me" if you think the movements are excessive you need to go strainght to the ANDU to be monitored. I really dont want anything like that to happen again".

Me: "Oh ok i will keep and eye on it"

Left the surgery. Once outside and all that info sank in began thinking about it and freaked out. Rung up Duncan crying repeating what has been said and how I had been told too much movement can mean the baby could die. Duncan says to ring the hospital. I told him I wanted to calm down first as did not want to ring crying as a hysterical mother. The hospital staff all know me really well as I am up there twice a week for CTG monitoring etc. 

Eventually compossed myself and rang ANDU where my favourite mw Debbie answered. I had only spoken to her about my blood results two hours before and she was "whats happened you were fine earlier"

I told her the story and her respone was OMG you should make a complaint about that. No MW should tell a woman at 38 weeks pregnant a story like that. She went on to say in all her experience there is little correlation with too much movement and fetal distress and 98% of the time it is reduced fetal movement. She said to come up to the hospital and they would pop me on the CTG straight away to reassure me but I said i felt better for talking to her and before seeing CMW that morning I felt happy and confident baby was doing ok and everything was normal and as it usually is. I think I have done the right thing. Baby is moving as normal today. 

After all that drama I decided to go to Mc Donalds and treat myself to a chicken sandwich meal and Mc Flurry it was yummy!!!

I now offically hate the CMW for causing me that stress and think it is highly unprofessional to tell stories like that. Poor lady that lost her baby sure she would be thrilled to know the CMW is freaking out other expectant mothers with it. Luckily I dont have to see her anymore as I have consultant based care and she was just filling in because of A/L. 

Rant over, feel a bit better now. Thanks for reading :)


----------



## melissasbump

Clare, that is outrageous i would make a complaint if i were you! What a stupid bitch! xx


----------



## melissasbump

Hann do you have caller ID on your phone? i suggest if MIL rings just leave it, all she does is cause hassle and stress! Hope Greg puts her in her place xx


----------



## Hann12

Yes I do - I thought she had learnt her lesson as we hadn't spoken to her for 3 weeks and made it clear we were annoyed about her behaviour but apparently not! The annoying thing is that she hasn't even asked if we want visitors! You'd think that you'd ask that if you were thinking of coming down to visit. She has basically missed every etiquette lesson there is! Either she thinks we want her to stay for 2 nights or we get to have them every 2nd day for a week. No thank you!

Clare - that is an awful story! I have never heard of babys moving too much as a cry for help! What a thing to say and also how much is too much! What a position to put you in! If its any help my baby permanently wriggles around :hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

my boobies are sore...


----------



## caz_hills

Doods  great news about the size of the baby  it sounds like things are getting really close for you, which is fantastic. I feel like being 36 weeks Ive got a while to go yet but I cant wait to start seeing babies from everyone!

Freckles  lovely gift from your hubbies work  so generous! 

Hann  Id go for John Lewis vouchers  definitely can use them on tonnes of stuff and also more range. Again, so generous  people are so kind when youre having a baby, its like when you get married, people just go mad and buy you tonnes of stuff! Sorry about your MIL as well  she is so keen (bless her) and Im sure has the best intentions but it does sound a bit smothering. Definitely best for Greg to handle!

Clare  that is truly awful! I feel so bad for you  you shouldnt be made to worry like that, we have enough on our plates to think about, remember and worry about. Im glad the hospital are supporting you. Sending you big hugs. Xx :hugs:

AFM  quiet day today. Had lunch with MIL which was nice and now back home. Going to chill out as we have friends over tonight to stay and were heading out for dinner and drinks (obviously none for me as Im effectively the free taxi driver  I come along to the first pub for a virgin cocktail then head off home  fun, fun, fun!). Although did put up the rocker today and the baby monitor arrived so that will be another job for next week working out how to operate that as well.


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann get Gregg to man up and sort it all out. You'll secretly get the blame whatever but you can't have that mad bitch hanging around when you're tired and vulnerable after giving birth. No way. No overnight visitors, drop-in guests by appointment only. End of.

Claire I am absolutely appalled for you. Firstly she CLEARLY can't measure a FH if you have gone from 38cm (ie normal) to 43 in a couple of days. And as for telling you a story like that, what the FUCK is she thinking? What a total incompetent spaz. COMPLAIN. I would. That is just terrible. And refuse to see her again. Honestly I am soooo shocked for you, I really am! Even DH is shocked!


----------



## Sherri81

Wow, so much to remember and I can't scroll back on my iPod.

Freckles, that present looks great.

Clare that midwife sounds like a nasty excuse for a midwife. Don't listen to her!

Hann, screen your MIL. I screen mine. And was it your husbands work that saved that money? If so that's incredible!

DM, glad you got an apology at least from your hubby. You really are upset about that cow aren't you? Lol 

I agree the puking and horrible throat pain probably has alot to do with acid reflux. Mention it to your Dr for sure.

All of a sudden I've had a brain fart and can't remember anything else.

And yes Wez, I was upset about the hockey game lol! More upset about the riot afterward though.

I have no clue what is happening with me. I had very bad, constant pressure, plus tightenings, and contractions that were making my toes curl, from 5pm til about 12am. I didn't know if I should go in or not, especially since the OBs office is 137km away and we'd already made the trip once that day. I did pull out the baby's bag, we packed a suitcase for Greg, and I pretty much packed mine as well. Got batteries charging for my camera and video camera, and charged my phone as well. So we were really getting ready, but then I decided to call the Mat nurses to see what they thought. What a waste of time...

Yes, there was the Stanley Cup final hockey game last night. Yes, the Vancouver Canucks lost. What happened after was stupid... Huge riot last night. Cars and buildings being set on fire. People getting stabbed, trampled etc. People defying the riot police. People doing massive looting and then setting the insides of the businesses on fire.... Just really disgraceful stuff.

In the midst of this, I called the Mat unit. They were listening to it on a radio or watching it on tv. They didn't listen to a damn thing I said.

Here's the info I gave them. My name is Sherri Elkey. I did besdrest at your hospital for 3 weeks earlier this year. I was in earlier today to have an NST done. It showed I was having consistent small contractions. I am scheduled for a section on the 27th but if I go into labour before, they have to do an emergency c section. Here is how I'm feeling, blah blah... What do you suggest.

Well, if you're in pain and want pain relief, you have to come in.

I'm not in pain pain, just uncomfortable.

Well if you don't need pain management, then just stay at home. How many weeks are you?

35+2.

Oh, people don't go into labour at 35 weeks, so I doubt your in labour. If you're in true labour you'll get contractions that get closer and closer til they're 3-5 minutes apart. Come in if you get contractions 3-5 minutes apart.

Ummm, am I supposed to wait til my contractions are 5 minutes apart ifi need to have an emergency csection? I can't have a vaginal birth. My pelvis is too narrow and I have a stitch in place. I have a history of pregnancy loss and preterm birth.

Just wait til you're 3-5 minutes apart. Unless you want pain relief in which case you need to come in before that.

Ummm, I'm having an emergency csection if I go into labour before my scheduled date. Does this constant pressure and tightening sound like something to be worried about? Dr Johnson does think I could be in labour by this weekend, so I'm just wondering if this is the beginning.

I'm not sure what to tell you. If you want pain relief, come in now. Otherwise wait til your contractions are 3-5 minutes apart. People really don't go into labour at 35 weeks. I mean, a small percentage of women do, but it's unlikely you are. Soooo, I don't know what to tell you.

WTF? Did she not listen to anything I said? Needless to say; I didn't go down there. But shit! I recognize her voice and could tell you exactly which nurse it was, just not her name. Doesn't she recognize anything I'm telling her about me? Even if she doesn't recognize my name or case, why didn't she just listen to what I was saying!

Went to sleep at 2am. The pressure feeling constantly has stoppd for now. Still having the odd toe curling contraction. Had 2 that woke me up from a sound sleep. Don't know whether I should call Dr Johnson herself today or what.


----------



## DragonMummy

What is it with moronic MW's today? 

Sher have you been timing your tightenings? I would say if they seem in any way regular get down there. I know it's a bit of a boot but its better that than you don't go and it suddenly kicks off. Don't forget labour can go really quickly for women that have laboured before. x


----------



## DragonMummy

And yes, i am sodding livid about the cow :rofl:


----------



## Clareabell

I have calmed down alot about it now, but Duncan is absolutely furious as it was him that had the blubering me on the phone thinking my baby was going to die!!

I have googles and googled and nowhere does it say there is a correlation to increased movement and stillbirth, if anything its the opposite and says a baby that moves is the sign of health.

She obviously has some issues regarding the death of that ladies baby that she needs to work through. I dont know whether to complain or not im a bit of a soft touch and would feel bad but she is a panicker and my firend that has had two children already paid for a £100 for a private scan after the same midwife scared the life out of her saying that she should DEFINATELY of felt her baby by 18 weeks. Of course scan was fine she was just stressed and £100 out of pocket. 

I think the hospital will take it up as they asked for her name and MW was appalled. 

Hann - You MIL is a complete nightmare it makes me feel lucky for mine and i never thought i would say that :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

The thing you need to think about is that if nobody ever says anything then nobody ever tells her. Christ with my mental health history, saying something like that could have sent me right over the edge!


----------



## Clareabell

I know thats what I have been thinking, it was a really stupid thing to say even if she only means well!


----------



## Hann12

Clare I think you should say something too. I would have been scared by that, just causes needless worrying! Also while you might be okay now you don't know what it could do to the next person she tells! 

Thanks for all the sympathy on the MIL (again), I'm sorry to constantly go on about it I just find her so cheeky!! 

Sherri - I reckon call the dr that you saw yesterday and see what she things. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## MrsWez

Wow, Claire and Sherri! Sorry you seem to be dealing with a couple of complete morons!

Sherri, that person you spoke with should have LOOKED AT YOUR CHART before opening their mouth about your situation! 
I also thought the riots were unnecessary and a waste. Why trash your beautiful city?! Guess who has to pay to clean it up and it ain't Boston.

Claire, what an awful thing for a midwife to tell you. I think we all know from Kelly and Evan that not every baby makes it. But for a medical professional to tell you that is disgusting and disconcerting. 

DM, WTF is this cow thing about? Is it a free cow? Does it have magic powers?


----------



## Sherri81

Ahhh, but ladies, you are forgetting something vital. I have been told by the authority on all things labour, that women just DON'T go into labour at35 weeks. I reckon I'm safe for a few weeks yet!

DM, I have to say, I'm pretty pissy too. I signed up for some baby groups and was supposed to get free gifts... Never got them. But we have a postal strike that just started, so I don't know if that's why I'm not getting my stuff or what.


----------



## Doodlepants

Sherri- I would call your doctor just to be on the safe side- I can't believe that idiot nurse! What a moron!

Speaking of morons- what the bloody hell was your MW thinking Claire?!! Hopefully she'll get a right bollocking for that! I hope she didn't frighten you too much. Also- fancy going on about stretch marks- rude bitch! And the assisted delivery things probably a loads of bull too- my nan's TINY and all her babies were over 10lbs and home births so I wouldn't let her try and scare you out of the birth you want :hugs:

Mel- Sorry your boobs hurt! Mine have started leaking now- they joy lol!

Hann- Good idea getting Greg to have a word- can you imagine looking after a newborn with someone fussing over your every move?! No thanks! I hate unwanted/expected visitors!


----------



## Doodlepants

Wez- this is the offending 'fecking cow' :haha:
 



Attached Files:







cow-and-diary-470x338.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsWez

Sherri81 said:


> Ahhh, but ladies, you are forgetting something vital. I have been told by the authority on all things labour, that women just DON'T go into labour at35 weeks. I reckon I'm safe for a few weeks yet!

:rofl: Tell that to the ladies in the Premie Section!! 

Han, sorry you MIL is such a nutter! Makes me appreciate mine more and more, as she and my FIL will be in Alaska from the 8th through the 17th of July. My mother on the other hand has no concept of personal space and just wants to spend time with baby. :growlmad: I need her to help me and baby not hold him for hours on end.


----------



## caz_hills

Sherri - I can only echo what everyone else has said - it's terrible how little they supported you last night. It really upsets me that you were uncomfortable and they were so disregarding of how you were feeling. Hope your dr can help you. xx


----------



## MrsWez

Doodlepants said:


> Wez- this is the offending 'fecking cow' :haha:

Aww, how cute!!! See DM it's just a cow, it doesn't even seem to moo. :haha:


----------



## freckles09

Omg Claire what an awful MW! How horrible to tell you things like that an making you worry. I'm glad the hospital have asked for her name and may take it further but think you should complain about her anyway! I don't blame you for being in tears, I hope you're feeling better now :hugs: 

Hann your MIL just doesn't get any hints does she?! Maybe she thinks she's being helpful by suggesting she stays over but I'd get Greg to talk to her and tell her no. I can imagine it'd be the last thing you'd want being a new mum!

Caz - enjoy dinner and drinks tonight. Know how you feel about always being Des (designers driver)! Enjoy setting up the rocker and monitor. We set up our monitor but it doesn't work! Waiting for it to come back in Stock at Argos but it's been sold out for a month now so am starting to get impatient! 

I've just done a pregnancy DVD but found it pretty rubbish! It ha fab reviews so TBH I think it was just me as I couldn't do half the positions and have never even done yoga LOL. Oh well am now cooking stew and dumplings - yummers!!


----------



## Sherri81

That actually is a pretty cute cow. I'd be pissed about not getting it either.


----------



## MrsWez

I would be too Sherri! I am still waiting for some Gerber freebies to come in the mail. :( I'm just amused that DM refers to it as the "fecking cow."


----------



## Blue_bear

DM - I could send you mine if you were really that distraught about it? :)


----------



## Hann12

I have to say the cow in the photo is much nicer than the scrawny thing you receive!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Poxy bloody cow. Three times i signed up!!!


----------



## Clareabell

Wez you make me laugh with "whats with the cow does it have magic powers" :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

I can't help but be amused by DM's ranting. I know she's serious and I would be to! It's the only thing making me smile today!

Thanks DM!! You make my painful swollen feet, pain in my hips and pelvis and nausea seem to disappear by unintentionally cheering me up!!


----------



## amand_a

Gosh I go to sleep for a few hrs and the cow takes over. Well at least I now know what it looks like.


----------



## DragonMummy

amand_a said:


> Gosh I go to sleep for a few hrs and the cow takes over.* Well at least I now know what it looks like*.


That's more than i do! :growlmad:


----------



## DragonMummy

just tried to sign up again but I don't have any email addresses left..... maybe I'll use my work one....

Can you imagine? Get back to work and I am spammed by baby food info on my Police email :rofl:


----------



## caz_hills

amand_a said:


> Gosh I go to sleep for a few hrs and the cow takes over. Well at least I now know what it looks like.

Tee hee - this conversation has made me laugh! I live in the UK and I have no idea what the cow is!?!?

There ia a TV show on now called 'maternity in crisis' - not sure I should watch it but until our friends turn up I'm watching the start. Hope it's not another show that worries me (probably will be!).


----------



## amand_a

Just make one up, I made one for DD to get extra free photo prints


----------



## Tor81

Hann, your NCT classes sound good, I&#8217;ve only had one so far which was ok but more about introducing ourselves and then a lot about labour which I already knew. Well done on the productive shopping trip, and congrats on the Strep B result! Staggering that G&#8217;s work has collected £400, he must be a very popular guy, I suggest you name something specific you&#8217;d like so that they feel they&#8217;ve &#8220;bought&#8221; something, and ask for the rest in JL vouchers.

Caz, sorry you had a bad nights sleep, I wouldn&#8217;t worry too much about which side you sleep on. I think the guidance is probably more aimed at people who do have a choice and not those who suffer being in the same position all night.

Mel, your sickness sounds horrendous, but I don&#8217;t think you&#8217;re harming baby. Enjoy your Chinese later.

BB, sorry you&#8217;re feeling achy, my back is taking its toll on me now too. Did Levi get a good ride?

PG, has your bleeding stopped now, did you go into hospital?

Doods, that C&G card sounds creepy, whats it for? Yay for L being engaged, another step in the right direction.

Amanda, hugs :hugs: for feeling sorry for yourself, I&#8217;m sure we all have those days.

SB, hugs :hugs: to you too, hope your aches ease off soon.

Freckles, that gift your DH got looks amazing, I say something similar for sale called a nappy cake, it looked just like a cake but was actually a blanket wrapped around some nappies and other goodies & made to look like a cake, they were impressive but nowhere near on the scale of yours.

Linds, glad you made it up with M on his birthday. How about he buys you a cuddly cow (or polar bear) to apologise?!

Wez, did you enjoy your pancakes?

Clare, that is outrageous behaviour from your MW, at least you don&#8217;t have to see her again. I agree with what the others say about complaining, but I think I&#8217;d be like you and not want to cause a fuss.

Sherri, those riots sound disgraceful, and how frustrating was that MW you spoke to, can you call the doctor direct? Hope your contractions are bearable, do you think it&#8217;ll all happen before Monday?

AFM, DH just got home & seems to be creating a lot of smoke in the kitchen, leaving him too it for now if it means I get dinner soon!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

has just occurred to me that as of 1830, (ie just over an hour ago) I am now the most pregnant I have ever been. i had Harry at bang on 38 weeks. Come on Sophie Doodle....


----------



## amand_a

Tor Iam glad your DH is cooking for you. mine seems to think that by cooking he is doing me some great favor. I on the other hand only have to glance at my destroyed kitchen to see things a little differently. I hope you get a nice dinner and a clean kitchen


----------



## Doodlepants

DragonMummy said:


> has just occurred to me that as of 1830, (ie just over an hour ago) I am now the most pregnant I have ever been. i had Harry at bang on 38 weeks. Come on Sophie Doodle....

Hehe we call H Holly doodle :) Good nickname choice lol!

I think Tor's idea of an apology cow sounds excellent lol! I wonder why you still haven't got one? You'll be majorly dissapointed when it does come, it's crap!


----------



## MrsWez

I think the Aptamil Polar Bear is really cute. I'm all about samples and coupons at the moment.


----------



## DragonMummy

Doodlepants said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> has just occurred to me that as of 1830, (ie just over an hour ago) I am now the most pregnant I have ever been. i had Harry at bang on 38 weeks. Come on Sophie Doodle....
> 
> Hehe we call H Holly doodle :) Good nickname choice lol!
> 
> I think Tor's idea of an apology cow sounds excellent lol! I wonder why you still haven't got one? You'll be majorly dissapointed when it does come, it's crap!Click to expand...



I think the disappointment will be overshadowed by triumph and an overwhelming sense of victory.....


----------



## Blue_bear

Seriously, Linds.....You can have my chuffing cow!! :)


----------



## BlueViolet

This talk about the free cow really cracks me up. I didn't get all the freebies I signed up for either. I did get some formula samples, which I'm hoping I won't be needing. I also got a diaper bag free with a magazine subscription, but it's absolute crap and it smells. I'm debating whether to throw it out. Maybe I'll stick it in the donate pile. Meanwhile, I'm liking rebates more and more. At least the checks are useful. And coupons and deals are awesome too! I saved $139 with the completion discount from Amazon. That's a lot of diapers :) 

I just got back from lunch with my MIL and my husband. He started work at 5am and was able to afford a longer lunch. We had such a pleasant conversation. I hope we can keep this up. She's really excited about the baby. The only thing I'm not sure how to tackle is the dog sitting while we're at the hospital. My MIL asked us if we have a preference whether we want them to dog sit at our house or take the dog to their place. She's leaning towards staying at our place and I was hoping they would take him to their place, but I didn't want to straight out and say that. I just said that they might be more comfortable in their bed at home, but I could put clean sheets on our bed before we leave for the hospital if they'd like. Our futon and our couch are not very comfy. I'm not sure why I feel weird about it. In the end we said that it's their choice. We're grateful they're willing to watch our dog, especially if we're going to be gone for more than a night. They've been very generous and supportive, so I suppose it shouldn't matter if they want to stay at our place for a few days.

Claire, your MW sounds awful. I don't know why people think it's a good idea to scare us with stuff like that when we're supposed to be relaxed and calm right now, not worried out of our minds. I agree with everyone. You should say something. 

DM, congrats on being the most pregnant ever! :) 

Sherri, your experience with the hospital sounds awful too. I would probably go and get checked out. It seems like they have a script that they follow on the phone and can't be bothered to think about how your situation is different. I hope you don't have to deal with that woman again. 

Freckles, that's a beautiful present. Very thoughtful and the stuff inside looks really cute :) 

Hann, your husband's work is very generous. Definitely take advantage and ask for some nice bedding. It will be nice to have it washed and ready for the baby. Also, your MIL sounds very dense and inconsiderate. If you don't want overnight visitors, then that's your choice. I hope your husband sorts it out. My mom already booked a week vacation at the end of July and didn't so much ask if she can stay over, but I'm happy she's coming. I could use her help with cooking and laundry. I'm sure she's going to get lots of baby cuddles too. But it will be nice for my husband and I to have a week or two to ourselves with the baby before any long term visitors. 

Hope everyone who isn't feeling well gets a break soon. Mel, your sickness sounds awful. I can't believe you're still going through it. Amanda, hope the itchiness stops soon. Bb, are you feeling any better? Curlew, are your hands any better?


----------



## Hann12

Linds - I haven't got the bloody nuby breast pump - and I emailed them and they claimed they had sent it but wouldn't give me the tracking number. Soooo cheeky. Its the principle of the thing though, I don't actually need it! 
I'm going to look up this polar bear now!

Oh and well done on being the most pregnant ever! Me too :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Blue_bear said:


> Seriously, Linds.....You can have my chuffing cow!! :)



Don't want it. :coffee:


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> Seriously, Linds.....You can have my chuffing cow!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want it. :coffee:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, you said you were waiting on free stuff from Gerber. Did you see this promotion? My hospital doesn't participate...but I probably don't need it anyhow...

https://www.gerber.com/pregnancy/special_offers/backpack.aspx


----------



## Blue_bear

DragonMummy said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> Seriously, Linds.....You can have my chuffing cow!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want it. :coffee:Click to expand...

Stuff you then :haha:

UK Ladies theres a new series of One Born Every Minute USA on Tonight. More 4 at 9pm.


----------



## Hann12

BV - I'd feel weird about it too! I guess as you say they are doing youba favour but I reckon it's fine to say you'd prefer them to be at theirs as they have asked. You might find that she thinks it's you that wants them at yours and they would prefer to be at home. I reckon most people would prefer their own bed. I would anyway!!

Just applied for my polar bear....


----------



## Hann12

Thanks BB - saw the advert. Looks even more horrendous than the uk one!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, yeah, you're probably right. I just need to figure out a way to say it nicely to make sure they don't get offended. Maybe I'll set up the dog's travel bag with lots of food and treats and mention it to them next time or perhaps I can just have my husband sort it out. Plus, they live only 20 min away, so it shouldn't be too inconvenient to pick the dog up and then bring him back when we're back.


----------



## Hann12

I'd get your husband to sort it - we always seem to be in the middle of our DH's and their parents, in these situations I think they should step up and give us one less thing to worry about!!

I just ordered 3 for 2 bra's from mamas and papas, haven't tried them on, just guessed my size, hope I'm not wrong!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hope they fit! It's always tricky to buy bras without trying them on. I only have two that are comfortable and I keep doing laundry. I'll have to go shopping for some too. 

All this talk about freebies got me searching for offers. My e-mail is going to be bogged down with junk mail I'm sure. This is an offer for free light up nail clippers, so of course I signed up even though I already have a pair in a grooming kit I got from the shower. 

https://links.mkt2106.com/servlet/SignUpForm?f=216330


----------



## Hann12

BlueViolet said:


> Hope they fit! It's always tricky to buy bras without trying them on. I only have two that are comfortable and I keep doing laundry. I'll have to go shopping for some too.
> 
> All this talk about freebies got me searching for offers. My e-mail is going to be bogged down with junk mail I'm sure. This is an offer for free light up nail clippers, so of course I signed up even though I already have a pair in a grooming kit I got from the shower.
> 
> https://links.mkt2106.com/servlet/SignUpForm?f=216330

Oh I don't mind if I do! Signed up and hope to receive, thanks BV! Loving the freebies (when I get them!!)


----------



## emzeebob

im sorry ladies i got all 3, the cow ( its not all that good dm its tiny) i got the aptimal polar bear and i got the nuby breastpump BUT i havent had from free bottle from avent which they promiced me ggggg:cry:

anyway had the exam apart from major braxton hixx throughout, think i got myself too stressed but its all good i tryed my best, im just glad i didnt go into early labour in it lol could u imagine the carnage :dohh:


----------



## Sherri81

No matter whether I go into labour labour this weekend, or if I have to wait til the 27th.... I'm now officially going to have a baby before all the dairy products in my fridge expire.

That seems like big deal to me!

Oh, for anyone wishing to kickstart things in a safe way, may I suggest you all try to figure out my budget for thenext 4 weeks... Ahhh, the stress of trying to figure it out has given me mild contractions!


----------



## DragonMummy

omg Sherri that just nearly made me pee myself! You will expire before your milk does! :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

I just saw a bit of the usa one born every minute and how unreal did the labour of the lady that had the epidural seem? She was totally not bothered, didn't want to hold the baby until it was clean and just seemed so detached! Very strange!

Sherri - so excited for you!!


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks BV, I'll have to find out if my hospital is in the program. With my luck, probably not. I signed up for the nail clippers though.

Glad the appointment went well and you didn't go into labor during the exam, Emzee. I'm jealous of all your UK freebies!

Sherri, I don't even know what to say about the dairy products only that it made me LOL. My hubby is looking at me like I'm crazy. And thanks but no thanks on the budget. I have figure my own out. :( 
My DH's grandfather is going to give us $1,000 so that will help the 3 months I'm out. I get 6 weeks paid at 60% for my short term disability (Not that I'll be disabled, it's just the name they give that benefit when you get paid for being out of work. I hate that they call it that.) Then we are on our own. Plus the $2,500 deductible I will pay for the labor, delivery and nursery care. :wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm just watching it now (had it on pause for ages as my dad called) and I thought the same. Very flippant. The csec one made me cry. just watching hippy mum now. OOOOOOOOPPEEEEEN!!!! Nah, sorry love, ain't gonna help! :rofl: Why doesn't she move around a bit if she's so keen on a natural birth?


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez I was let into a theme park on a disabled concession last month. I was furious. DH was cock-a-hoop to save the money!


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Wez I was let into a theme park on a disabled concession last month. I was furious. DH was cock-a-hoop to save the money!

Men. My DH would do the same.


----------



## Tor81

Thanks Amanda, I did get a nice dinner, but not a clean kitchen unfortunately!

BV, if you would genuinely prefer the in laws not to stay at yours I really don't think they'd be offended if you said so, just be honest & it'll be one less thing on your mind.

Emee, well done getting thru your exam, I'm very impressed.

Sherri, loving the way you're measuring how imminent your labour is, you've made me want to go to check the dates in my fridge!!

My friend at work who is due 3 days before me was told by the doc to stop working today, I only know her through work but we're planning on meeting up a bit while on mat leave & it was actually quite emotional saying bye, and probably looked amusing watching us try to hug with bumps in way!! Feel bad because she brought in my card & pressie but I don't have hers yet because they're coming in my Mothercare order, I wasn't expecting her to abandon me today!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Thought I would bore you all with my bump pic for 38 weeks....

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/263926_10150625571710023_781605022_18937382_2400367_n.jpg


----------



## Sherri81

You look positively thrilled in that pic! Ooohhh, are you so happy because you got your stuffed cow?? Lol. Sorrry, I had to rub it in!

I do encorage everyone to check their dairy dates. I mean who else can do this now besides us and the leftover June chicks! Girls in first tri can't... Girls due in august can't do it! But we can!


----------



## DragonMummy

off to the fridge....


----------



## Hann12

Love the pic linds! I think Soph looks pretty much brewed! 

Anna messages me before to say she is being induced on Monday now so expect her arrival early next week. She is going to be a bit busy preparing stuff now so says she won't be able to update us on the thread until after baby is born. 
Sherri - could be a race between you and Anna for the next baby then!! 
Unless anyone else jumps into the race ;) 

I have my scan tomorrow, will probably mention that a few times tomorrow as I'm so excited! Can't wait to see baby, see how big they are and what position! Oh and see where the placenta is (forgot that's the actual reason for the scan!!). Not until 4pm so will be on all day tomorrow boring you to tears with trivia until then!! :)


----------



## MrsWez

I'm so excited for Anna, I bet Flynn is a cutie!

Han, I have my scan on Tuesday. I'm so excited. Good luck tomorrow!

Sherri, my milk expires on the 25th. :( I'm hoping have him after the 30th, but only he knows when he's coming. 

Cute bump, DM! You look like you are dropping.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks wez! I can't wait for the scan, have the consultant appointment on Monday to talk sections, I don't know how I'll get through the weekend!! Just want to know now, so impatient!! Bet you must feel the same with yours being Tuesday!


----------



## Sherri81

So did anyone notice Hann's post... She can't wait to see how big they are... They?? Umm, Hann, are you pulling a Mariah Carey and having twins but telling everyone it's just a singleton?? Lol.


----------



## MrsWez

good catch, Sherri. What are you hiding Hannah?


----------



## DragonMummy

I think she was grammatically avoiding calling Baby "it" rather than 'fessing to multiples!


----------



## Sherri81

But DM, my theory is much more exciting!! Lol.

Anyways, another night of feeling shit. Mild contractions. Lots of pressure. Just feeling crappy. Lots of pooping, lots of nausea. The pressure starts right at the top of my bump, in my rib cage. What's that all about? Are they really gonna make me go through this for another 10 days? Or do you ladies think I might go a bit sooner.


----------



## Hann12

Morning! How funny waking up to the conspiracy theory of me having twins!! Believe me that is not going to be happening!! I didn't like to say it ;) 

Sherri - it's been a while since you put your post up, I've never been in labour but what you posted it sounds like you could be - did you call in? Hope you are okay! So exciting!!! 

Happy 36 weeks to Melly and Caz!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Sherri you ain't lasting another 10th days. Hell no!

Had a few cramps last night, woke me up. Period pains now. Sigh.... she's such a tease!


----------



## Blue_bear

I agree DM, No way your gonna last another 10 days Sherri!

I also woke up uncomfortable, honestly felt like my waters were gonna go when i stood up to go to the loo. My stomach was so tight. Back to feeling crampy and BH this morning. ENOUGH ALREADY! Lol.

Am off out with my MW friend today so will see if she has any useful suggestions.


----------



## curlew

morning

just a quick post to let you know Im still in the land of the living but cant type a lot as right hand totally numb. Getting used to it though and have been able to get some sleep at night time so think my body is just adjusting to the pain.

Hugs to those who need them.

So race on between Linds, Sherri, Anna and maybe Wez with her losing a bit of plug there. |Could be a busy weekend:haha:

Hann - hope your scan goes okay and the placenta has moved although I undertand that your back may still prevent you from having a natural birth.

Loving all the freebie posts. I haven't bothered this time round as I have so much stuff left from DS. May sort the baby toys all out today and start getting them washed/steralised.

will catch up later.


----------



## DragonMummy

Oooh yes I did that last week, Moira. Most of them came up like new which i was thrilled about!


----------



## caz_hills

Morning all,

Curlew - hope your wrists feel better. It's nice to see your post and hope you're ok.

Hann - hope the scan goes well! Thinking of you later this afternoon, it will be lovely to see your little one again!

Mel - happy 36 weeks to us! Time if flying by!

DM - hope the cramps are meaningful ones rather than just teases....!

Sherri - hope you're ok, did you speak to a dr?

AFM - friends over last night and ate a wonderful Thai meal. Off into London today for 'Taste of London' - the weather is looking awful but hope it will be ok and not too muddy. I feel like I'm ballooning at the moment - I feel like my face is really puffing out but I don't want to ask anyone the question in case they say yes! But not long to go - wish I was having signs like everyone else.... :cry:

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone - I need to make breakfast for our friends so rushing off!

xx


----------



## Hann12

Caz - enjoy the taste festival! I thought about going but couldn't bear the thought of the toilet situation though I'm sure it will be fine! I'm sure you look totally fine too! 

Curlew - not long now and you get your hands back yippee!! 

7 hours until scan time and counting!! 

Oh and I should add that my work people still have not told me if they want to speak to me today to do the hand over! I'm not asking them again, I bet they just call me at some point and just expect me to drop everything and speak to them, so rude!!


----------



## DragonMummy

When they call just say i can't talk now i'm with my midwife or similar. Sod them. You owe them NOTHING. Our employers have annoyed me by being massively crap. so i ain't giving them anything!


----------



## Hann12

I thought about that actually! It's so rude to just not bother asking me if I can do the call and not confirming it! arrggghhh


----------



## amand_a

Hann good lick with your scan! hope work finally sort themselves out and then leave you alone.

Sherri I hope you are managing some rest, sounds like things may happen quite soon for you

Caz Thai sounds very yummy!

Curlew, I am glad you are managing some sleep now, I sorted DD's old toys and now she thinks the baby ones are more fun than ever. I have to keep them out of sight.

BB i hope time starts to go really fast for you.

As for me MW rang with my iron results and surprise surprise they are low, so now I am starting to take iron suplements. At least the horrid dizzy weak spells should ease. Also had my second blood test this week, stupid bitch stuck the needle in the same spot so that was not pleasant. This one was for liver function to rule out OC as the cause of my itchyness, also been given an antihistamine. Hopefully (as lovley as you ladies are) I will not be up chatting (and itching) with you in the small hours of the morning.

Off to pop DD in bed now and have some ME time!!


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, have got the dentist this morning for a check up which I am not looking forward to - I eat so many sweets! :blush:

I think I did my personal best of going to the loo last night - I went 4 times in the space of about an hour before even getting to sleep and then was up EVERY hour agghhh. Then after 5 I couldn't get back to sleep!

Hann I hope the scan goes well today! Defo don't chase your work about the handover, can't believe they haven't contacted you!

Exciting news about Anna, bet she's in a mad rush to get everything done now!

Caz - the Thai meal sounds yummy! Enjoy your day in London today.


----------



## fifi-folle

Caz- So jealous of oyu going to Taste festival. The one in Edinburgh is on 1-3rd July but DH is refusing to take me, boo hiss! Maybe if we have baby by then he might reconsider!?!

Is anyone else feeling weird pain in cervix? It's not properly sore but keep having twinges. My plug has been gradually coming away over the past 10 days, lots of snot like discharge. Don't know why I am symptom spotting, I will pass out in shock if I go into labour before my EDD!!!


----------



## MrsWez

I have been up since 4:30AM and am now at work. It's way too early in the morning. Lucky for me I only have 6 hours left here and get to go home! I'm so tired, need coffee. I had some watery discharge (sorry TMI) yesterday. Nothing today yet though, it's very odd. :wacko:


----------



## Doodlepants

Hope you have a lovely time at Taste of London Caz :)

Sooo Anna's being induced Monday, Sherri and Wez are looking likely, DM- is Sophie still hanging in there? Hopefully we'll have some Father's day weekend babies! :) BB- you also sounds like a candidate!!
Really excited!!!!

Good luck with your scan today Hann! I think your willpower to stay yellow is exceptionally strong with all of these scans!

My health visitor popped round today to say hi before the baby comes which was nice (thankfully she called the other day to arrange!), she seems really nice so that's a relief, I was worried she'd be horrible!

Martyn has the afternoon off today as Holly's nursery are having a Father's day picnic so I've made them some cakes to go in the hamper, hopefully they're ok!


----------



## MrsWez

Doodle, I'd be happy to sample one for you!!


----------



## Doodlepants

It's a shame we can't pass food through the screen!! Mmmmm what a good idea that would be! :)


----------



## Hann12

I think the race is on between Wez and Sherri. 
Fi - if you have been losing your plug then you might be soon too!!

Doodle - I'd love a cake too. I am about to eat another pizza (had one for dinner last night) because I can't be bothered to face the rain and go and get anything else for lunch. I am seriously expecting to see a chubby baby on the screen this afternoon. I think I will have a mini panic when they tell me the predicted weight - will let you know!! I'm hoping the gender isn't obvious too.
Not long now......and no I have no chased work to see if they are calling me and none of them have confirmed it either. Still grrrrrrr

Wez - I do not know how you are still working you are my hero!

Freckles - hope the dentist goes well, I am there next week, equally not looking forward to it!


----------



## Tor81

Lovely pic Linds, I can picture little S in there considering when to make her next break for freedom!

Anna, if you do read at all, good luck for Monday, looking forward to hearing all about it and of course seeing baby Flynn's first pictures.

Hann, I probably won't be online again before 4pm so sending you best wishes now for your scan, will keep my fingers crossed for you to at least have a choice between natural & c sec.

Sherri, I really dont think your body will hold on for another 10 days, I think you might even beat Anna.

BB, let us know what your MW friend suggests, hope you have a good day.

Curlew, glad that you're managing to get some sleep now, hopefully it makes things a bit more bearable for you.

Caz, I know what you mean about wanting to ask people about the weight gain but not really wanting to know the truthful answer!

Freckles, that's an impressive number of toilet trips, I'm managing to ignore a lot of my urges and they seem to pass!

Doods, good that your HV is coming for an introduction, I'd quite like to meet mine before.

I'm at work & ready to go home, my back is beginning to suffer. After today only 6 days left...

Going to a wedding in London tomorrow, no idea what I'm going to wear. The dress code is cocktail dresses... I'm going to have to have a trying on session tonight, worst case I'm going to have to hit the shops in the morning which I really don't want to do, should save my energy.

xx


----------



## Hann12

Rant alert - so I got an email at 1.54 from work asking what number to call me on, I sent a reply saying my mobile but hadn't been sure if it was going ahead (i.e. they hadn't confirmed)! Got no response back to say sorry for that. They then called me at 2.15 instead of 2, one of them literally came on and said 'apologies but we don't have time of the niceties so these are the things I need help with, and then she ran through them. Then I was passed to another team member who did actually ask in a hurried way how I was and then did the handover. I have now officially left but it has left me annoyed because still not one of them wished me luck, said thank you for the card and chocolates etc. Just very disappointing!
I guess I should just be pleased that its done though and I can close the door on work!!

Off to the hospital in 30 mins so going to focus on that! Will be on later to update you :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh what a nightmare! At least it's over with now :hugs:
Hope you enjoy the rest of your afternoon x


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, that sounds like an awful phone call. How sad that they couldn't take a minute to be polite after all the work you have put in so far. I hope your appointment goes well. 

Tor, have fun dress shopping and enjoy the wedding! Hope you find something pretty to wear. 

Doodle, I love how everyone's ears perked up when you mentioned cake. Was it chocolate cake? Yum :)

Sherri, good luck this weekend! I hope the hospital gets their act together if you do go into active labor. 

Wez, hope you're done with work soon. I can understand wanting to save up your maternity leave to spend with the baby. Plus, money is always a concern. It stinks your bill is so high. I think ours gets capped to under 2k including the deductible. I certainly hope I remember correctly. We have to pay a $250 deductible and then 20% of the bill, but there's a cap. Fortunately, we can set up monthly interest-free payments with the hospital. What's sad is we can't get to a preferred network provider, which would have saved us everything but a few co-payments of $20 or so. It's not fair there's such a discrepancy. 

I have to find some energy for round 2 of "operation clean house." I passed the MIL visit with my husband's help. I was so thankful that he cleaned the bathrooms. I doubt she'd say something, but she's one of those women who clean all the time and then when you go to their place, it's spotless, but she will still apologize that it's not clean enough. My parents are coming over this weekend with my uncle, who hasn't seen our new house yet, so we'll have to do a tour of the entire place. No more stashing things in the bedroom...hehe. My mother won't criticize, but she has been known to vacuum or randomly clean our bathroom when we're not paying attention. I know she means well, but it's embarrassing sometimes. On the bright side, we spent 2 or 3 hrs last night cleaning up my husband's office and it hasn't looked this good in a long time. I am so tempted to take a picture because I have a feeling it won't last. Now if I could only get rid of the many boxes with random computer parts and cables that will be stashed in the basement. I doubt he'd notice for years if I threw them out. I found random receipts from 2004 in one of the bins, so that shows how often he goes through the stuff.


----------



## Sherri81

Hann, you should just send your employers an anonymousetter all cut out of magazine letters telling the what shit employers they are. Don't forget to wear gloves when handling things, and burn the magazines afterwards and scatter the ashes... You know, just in case the investigation swings back your way.

So, my baby is still hanging in here. Had a couple more strong contractions when I'd get up to go pee in the morning. I'd come back from the bathroom, lie down, and be like, yep contraction, he's moving, good, snore. I mean, there's no point trying to tine things yet. Had a teensy bit of blood when I wiped after peeing last night, and there was a teensy clot in there too. Didn't call anyone. Didn't know if it was worth calling a Dr or nurse... That's the updateon me.


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri, do you think it's the mucus plug? If you're uncertain, you should call the hospital and let's hope you get to talk to someone more helpful this time.


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet said:


> Hann, that sounds like an awful phone call. How sad that they couldn't take a minute to be polite after all the work you have put in so far. I hope your appointment goes well.
> 
> Tor, have fun dress shopping and enjoy the wedding! Hope you find something pretty to wear.
> 
> Doodle, I love how everyone's ears perked up when you mentioned cake. Was it chocolate cake? Yum :)
> 
> Sherri, good luck this weekend! I hope the hospital gets their act together if you do go into active labor.
> 
> Wez, hope you're done with work soon. I can understand wanting to save up your maternity leave to spend with the baby. Plus, money is always a concern. It stinks your bill is so high. I think ours gets capped to under 2k including the deductible. I certainly hope I remember correctly. We have to pay a $250 deductible and then 20% of the bill, but there's a cap. Fortunately, we can set up monthly interest-free payments with the hospital. What's sad is we can't get to a preferred network provider, which would have saved us everything but a few co-payments of $20 or so. It's not fair there's such a discrepancy.
> 
> I have to find some energy for round 2 of "operation clean house." I passed the MIL visit with my husband's help. I was so thankful that he cleaned the bathrooms. I doubt she'd say something, but she's one of those women who clean all the time and then when you go to their place, it's spotless, but she will still apologize that it's not clean enough. My parents are coming over this weekend with my uncle, who hasn't seen our new house yet, so we'll have to do a tour of the entire place. No more stashing things in the bedroom...hehe. My mother won't criticize, but she has been known to vacuum or randomly clean our bathroom when we're not paying attention. I know she means well, but it's embarrassing sometimes. On the bright side, we spent 2 or 3 hrs last night cleaning up my husband's office and it hasn't looked this good in a long time. I am so tempted to take a picture because I have a feeling it won't last. Now if I could only get rid of the many boxes with random computer parts and cables that will be stashed in the basement. I doubt he'd notice for years if I threw them out. I found random receipts from 2004 in one of the bins, so that shows how often he goes through the stuff.

My out of pocket cap is $3,500. I have a 90% HMO and I've already spent $1,500 from my hospitals stays because of my hyperemesis. So I still have $2,000 to go. We have some money saved for this. It's just going to be tight in our household for 3 months. 

Don't over do it with the cleaning


----------



## DragonMummy

More helpful, less completely pointless :rofl:

BV isn't it a shame that we feel like our cleaning has to be up to a certain standard to keep the parents happy? My MIL went into our CLOSED bedroom last time and commented on the state it was in. Er we're decorating so everything is dumped in there, secondly HOW is it her business? Luckily my parents would never do that. I think I'd be cross if they cleaned my bathroom for me but secretly a little bit pleased.....

Sher reckon its worth another phone call re the blood? i agree it was probably the plug but who knows?

I think I might have lost some but it has been ahem "watered down" by dh (sorry, TMI). We dtd last night (his birthday, making up AND trying to get the baby out - sex is imperative!) and this morning there was discharge in my knickers but it was browny coloured, like watered down blood. But only a tiny bit. Suspect his "offerings" have eroded a little bit away. 

Getting ferocious Bh's today but little minx is gonna make me wait, I can tell!


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh and hann send the anon magazine cut-out letter. Don't worry about fingerprints. SOCO wouldn't be interested unless its threatening. If you're just pointing out theyre arseholes then thats all good! :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm back online... FINALLY! Although I'm not sure how or why because when I spoke to them yesterday they told me it wouldn't be fixed until the 21st?! Not that I'm complaining!!!! I might have caught up with all the posts before you all go into labour LOL I missed you all and hope you're all welll!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

YAY you're back!


----------



## MrsWez

YAY!! Welcome back Eve, we've missed you. Thanks for warning me that the mucus plug was gross, btw.


----------



## Hann12

Hey everyone!

Well I'm back from the scan and everything was good. The placenta has definitely moved so all clear from that. The baby is engaged, head down and body slightly to the right with legs and arms on the left. Current weight is approx 5.2 pounds so they estimate at birth 7.2. I'd be happy with that! Now just need to see what the consultant says on Monday about my back....

Eve - good to have you back - you haven't gone into labour yet then?!

Sherri - thanks for the tips on nasty messages ha ha!! You really sound like you are going to be next, very exciting!

Linds - sounds like you aren't far behind! We can DTD again now that we know the placenta has moved so I'll be on the natural induction route too!!

BV - what is it with inlaws! I always feel like that with mine but then you all know what a nightmare my MIL is!! :)


----------



## Doodlepants

All this plug talk is so exciting! And gross! :rofl:

Glad the scan went well Hann!

Good to see you back on Eve, have you finished the iron jabs now?
x


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies

Happy 36 weeks to me and Caz!

Sherri, thats a bit freaky that you will have a baby before your dairy products expire!

Hann, not watched the OBEM USA yet, have recorded it though! Your work people are outrageous by the way! Glad the scan went well! I think my baby is in a very similar postion to yours!


DM, Great bump pic! Glad DHs birthday ended on a good note!:winkwink:

BBear, hope you had a good day with your MW friend!

Curlew, more hugs for the CT!!:hugs:

Caz sounds like you had a lovely evenng last night! I havent had Thai since getting pregnant, cant wait to get back to nice resturaunts without the fear of throwing it up!
Enjoy taste of london, i would have liked to go if i could still cope with that kind of thing!

Amanda, bummer re your iron levels, hope the tablets do the trick and dont clog you up!

Frecks, yes i think you take the prize for the most toilet breaks in one night! Hope the dentist went ok, i had to cancel my last appointment as i couldnt trust myself not to throw up when they stuck something in my mouth!

Wez, i hope work goes ok, i honestly dont know how you are still doing the whole getting up early thing!

Doods, thats a nice idea a father and daughter picnic, and you get a break too! Hope the rain held off!

Tor, hope your back isnt too bad, and hope you find something in your wardrobe to wear for the wedding!

Eve, welcome back!

Well , I had my 36 week appointment this morning, but with a GP instead of MW, (no bad thing). My glucose test was normal, babys heartbeat good etc. My blood pressure is slightly raised for the 1st time, just got to keep an eye on if i get any headaches etc. Doc presribed me more sicky stuff and antacid for my bloody throat. It was nice as she was a female GP who has twin 5 year old girls, she told me she was really sick through her pregnancy and was on meds, hospitalized and had pre eclampsia so she had no hesitation in prscribing to me, it was nice to talk to someone who understood!

I had a bit of a breakdown moment last night, just sick of feeling so crap and was at breaking point with it all, many tears and hugs later and i got over it, we went for a chinese with my parents and grandd, managed to keep it down,, till this morning anyway!

Today went and saw my 31 week pregnant friend and her mum who i get on really well with and who has knitted me loads of baby bits bless her! She took us all for lunch at the pub she works in which was realy nice of her, have only recently got home and im SHATTERED! 
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Day out with my MW friend was good thanks guys :)

Her suggestion - Going upstairs sideways, helps open the pelvis and drop the baby down.

And.....Blow Jobs. I knew she would say it, she told me when my friend went over due to tell her she should. I would like to add that my friend proved the theory by going into labour 3 hours later! Its the prostaglandins in sperm that work so much better when swallowed apparently......
I dont think im that desperate yet.....

Good to see you back and with A still on the inside Eve!

Hann, Great news about your placenta. Did youget a scan pic by any chance? I love looking at scan pics and would love to see one now the babies are bigger :)

Mel, Glad you got a sympathetic doctor, always helps. 

Am off to a friends surprise birthday party tonight. Its at the pub where i used to work and i havent been in for ages so im going to get all the usual 'havent you had him yet' questions from the customers. Not really feeling the patience for it to be honest!


----------



## DragonMummy

Swallowing? Hmmm I will be honest it aint worth the risk that it won't work! If it was a sure thing then yes, it would still be DH's birthday but nah. Thanks. Glad you had a lovely time tho. Just what you needed, I reckon!

Hann glad to hear everything is all in order with you. And baby sounds like a nice size. I could live with that!

Melly I just want to cuddle you, you have just suffered ENOUGH. I'd say try Georgie's swallowing recommendation but i can't imagine that would do any good for your sickness... :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

Hann, good size! I can't wait till tuesday!! Sorry you are having to deal with a bunch of idiots at work, but at least it's behind you now. Wish I could say the same.

Mel, I'm sorry you're feeling like crap but it's awesome you have doctor that cared enough to listen!!

BB, I haven't reached that level of desperation yet either. I'm sure my DH would love that though. :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Thankyou, its awful isnt it i was always quite "game" for the whole swallowing thing before but poor OH hasnt had a look in , in that department since this all started! lol I cant always trust a toothbrush in my mouth so anything like THAT! DEFFO NOOO! Plus i reckon me puking all over him would kind of ruin the moment..:shrug::rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Not to mention that the acid would burn sensitive skin.... :shock:


----------



## MrsWez

Ewww, the mental images. LOL That would be my luck, if I decided to do it. Sexy!


----------



## Sherri81

You know what, I've never hidden anything from you girls before, so I'm not gonna now... Ian's spunk tastes like shit! I would NEVEr, and I do mean NEVER, be desperate enough to swallow, let alone even give him a blow job, just to get things under way.

And yes girls, you're reading things correctly, he doesn't get BJs from me! Haven't done that to him for about 8 years. Forced myself to the first year we were together, but no more!

It's gotta be his diet. He drinks like 6 cups of coffee per day. Eats onions, tons of meat etc. He would have to detox from that stuff for at least 6 months before I would even attempt another one.

Too bad really... I used to like doing them, and I've heard, and read, that I was very good at them (I was a waitress at bar and had to collect bottles from the mens room at the end of the night. I am by no means suggesting that I was good at BJs just because I was a waitress). Anyways, yeah, I never minded doing them before, but holy hell, I can't do that with Ian!

And so here's what's happening with me now. I had an NST booked here in Quesnel for 1pm today. Dr Johnson in Williams Lake wants the results to see how the contractions are progressing. I have yet to call any Drs about the bleeding as it has not reoccurred as of yet. I figured it might be prudent though to try to do the NST early. Called the hospital, explained the situation and they said although I probably should have it early, they can't do it as all Mat rooms are full. They said they were discharging people this morning and to call back at 11am. Called back, nope, all 3 Mat rooms are still full, no ones been discharged, and altogether they have like 5 women in labour. 

Can someone do that math? 3 rooms, and 5 women. 2 are for discharge, meaning that there still won't be a room for me. And that's what the Mat nurse did... Started asking the old folks nurse if she had a bed available, which she doesn't right now either. So I asked if they can even do it at 1 and she said she's sure they will be able to. She said they should find a spot for me since the machines can be moved. But let me tell you, I'm NOT gonna go into a double med surge room with some old person, to do an NST. Fuck that! I'm almost 36 weeks! Well past the 24 week mark which is when canadian rules stipulate OB patients MUST be placed in a mat room. And I will also NOT do it in their 'tv' room, which is literally just an unscreened and undoored alcove, with one couch and a medical bed, so patients can come down to watch me get an NST while they watch their shows!

I asked if I needed to go to Williams LAke to do it, and they said no... So we'll see I guess, but I'll be some pissed if I've waited all this time and they can't do it in a proper room...


----------



## caz_hills

Just a quick post from me as we're about to have dinner.....

Eve &#8211; welcome back!

Hann &#8211; good news on your scan, so pleased it went well! Sounds like a good size as well &#8211; I plan to ask at my 36 week appointment next week about the size as I have no idea &#8211; is it at all related to the bump size when they measure your bump?

Melissa &#8211; glad your appointment went well and that you had a GP who is considerate and nice. 

AFM &#8211; went to Taste of London today &#8211; was great, ate some wonderful food and had a lovely day but to be honest, was a bit much really with all of the walking. I love doing these things but now it just is a little too much with the journey in, loads of walking, busy crowds etc - I just hate not doing things or missing out because I'm pregnant but I'm getting so big now! 

We&#8217;re now just chilling out at home watching a TV drama we recorded. I&#8217;ll sleep well tonight I hope!

x


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri, that's terrible. I hope they find a room for you. 

As for the BJ discussion, I'm not that desperate yet either...LOL

Caz, the food sounds delicious! What I would really like is to go on a dessert tour :)

Eve, welcome back! Glad you're okay.

Mel, glad you had a good appointment. 

Hann, great news about the placenta not being in the way any longer. Also, great baby size :) 

Bb, have fun at the party! Hope people won't harass you too much with questions. 

I am officially dead tired, but the house is spotless. I even groomed the dog. Now I'm waiting for my husband to finish work so he can drive us to get some groceries. There is no way I'm going to push a grocery cart right now. My feet are so swollen. Also, I got my Strep B results. I don't have it, so no IV antibiotics for me! YEY! I'm so excited :)


----------



## Hann12

Hey thanks for all the comments about the scan, I'm so pleased that the baby isn't looking like its going to be a chubster, having said that we have just been for dinner and I've eaten a ton of fried japanese food so that may have changed things!!

BV - yippee for the strep results, I was pleased to be negative too, one thing not to worry about! Hope your hubby sorts the shopping out too!

Caz - so glad that taste was good, you are braver than me! I would have loved to have gone though. If the rain holds off I'm planning on 2 weeks big walks over the weekend. Project eviction needs to start soon (well from 37 weeks) but I won't be resorting to swallowing either!!

Sherri - hope you get the NST sorted, sounds like a nightmare!

Mel - hope you are okay now. The MW appointment sounds like it went well!

BB - no scan pics - the baby is literally so big at a 36 week scan that you can't make much of it out! I didn't need to be worried about potentially seeing the gender, I could barely make out the difference between a hand and foot!

Very uncomfortable now from eating too much and baby feet sticking into my ribs and sides. Looking forward to a nice chilled out weekend and hopefully some baby arrivals from some of you guys! Exciting!!


----------



## DragonMummy

OK rant alert...... H was in bed by 1930. M then starts on about what i want for dinner. I have no idea (well, some vague idea about some dimsum but wouldnt even begin to know where to get that round here) so I said I don't know. So he goes through every available cupboard/fridge/freezer possibility. No no no no....

In the end I say i'll go to sainsburys and find something. if i get something for both of us, fine. If not M happy to do himself something when I get back. 

So I was gone over an hour. Saino's is only 5 minutes away. I came back with a mad array of crap (the only thing i could find that I wanted was garlic bread.) I'd burst into tears IN THE SHOP twice, firstly because I thought he would be cross if I came home with nothing, secondly because I thought he would be cross if I came home with all that shit. Got in. He has a go because I was gone so long. Then another one cos I have spent too much. Then because I got him nothing and now he has to find himself something and I was gone for ages. So then he asks what i'm having. I said i had some vague idea about garlic bread, sundried tomatoes and cream cheese. Then he keeps going on about what he's going to have and how long I was. Making me feel even worse than I did. so I busrt into tears again. hes now got the arsehole and won't talk to me. Hes brought me up a bit of garlic bread but on it's own with none of the other stuff i wanted. He says he's sick of tiptoeing round me with my moods but for fucks sake, lets see how even tempered he is when he is 9 months pregnant. I've got hormones pouring out of me. I'm tired and I hurt. I'm generally fed up and all I get is him smugly saying "see, I told you she'd be in there til the 27th" which makes me want to disembowel him EVERY TIME he says it.


----------



## Hann12

Oh Linds - men don't get it do they! I often have break downs about food.
I had another pizza for lunch today because it was pouring with rain and there was nothing else in, and when I drove yesterday Greg had a go at me because I could slip my disc while driving so I'm not allowed to drive. So he came back today and I said I had the pizza and he said 'why didn't you go out and get something' and I was like 'it was pouring with rain' and he replied 'you can take an umbrella' so then I felt like I was obviously a fat pig for having the pizza and he thinks I'm lazy for not going out!! 
I'd like to see if he had gone out in the rain or eaten the pizza!!
Its easy to spend an hour food shopping now because quite often nothing sounds appetising and I'm not even ill! 
Go and get what you want to have with it otherwise you'll resent it even more. He'll chill out and apologise I bet. Also he probably did find stuff to eat, men have an amazing ability to eat anything in the fridge and make do. 
You are not alone in this one :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

I can't believe I cried in fucking Sainsburys....


----------



## Clareabell

Had such a pants day but wont go on to bore everyone with it. Can remember very little although have read it all.

Hann - Good news abut oyur babies weight. 

Linds - I regularly lose it over food. we dont argue much but if we do it is always food related. Crying in Sainsburys - Been there too :)

Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## T8ty

Awwww I was in tears the other day in Tescos.. got some weird looks but i dont care...

Some woman rammed me with her trolly and it kinda hit my side bump... :S 

It didnt hurt and i just walked off afterwards.. however about half way round tesco i decided i was upset that she didnt say sorry and decided that it would be best to stop in the milk aisle and have a cry ... :D

Good old pregnancy hormones!


----------



## Hann12

Linds - I quite often feel I could cry in sainsburys, I never know what I want to eat, it can be full of chavs bashing into you, or you get stuck behind the seriously old person and all you want to do is get out!!


----------



## Hann12

PS serious chuffcups - for about the 8th time today - no joke!


----------



## Tor81

Hann, your work phone call sounds horrendous, good for you for even speaking to them, think I would have been very tempted to ignore their calls, but as you say at least you have closure now. And woohoo for the travelling placenta! Fingers crossed Monday goes ok now.

BV, well done on the tidying, it gives you a great sense of achievement doesn't it?! :) And congrats on the strep B results.

Wez & BV, it feels strange listening to you talk about the costs involved in having a baby, I'm so pleased we've got the NHS. What happens if someone cant afford the fees?

Welcome back Eve, we definitely missed you.

Mel, that's good that you got to see an understanding GP, there can't be many of those around! And glad you enjoyed the Chinese meal. It's so rubbish how sick you've been, has it put you off pregnancy? :hugs:

BB, thanks for the advice on BJs but I can wait a bit longer thanks! Hope the party tonight was ok and you didn't get too harrassed.

Caz, taste of london sounds good, glad you enjoyed it, there's a taste of birmingham soon so I might have to check that out. Whats the TV drama you watched? I'm trying to find a few things to buy on DVD for when I'm on matenity leave and especailly for the early stages of labour to distract me! 

Clare, sorry you've had a bad day, feel free to talk about it hun :hugs:

Linds, I sympathise completely with your whole ordeal, and everything is always made worse when the men in our lives can't be just that bit more supportive. I'm sure M will soon apologise. :hugs:

Just finished washing another load of baby clothes, I love hanging them up to dry, they're the cutest things and make me want to burst with happiness. :)

xx


----------



## curlew

can totally relate to the food thing. I am up at the moment because my stomach was rumbling in bed!!!

Yesterday was an extreme food day for me, For breakfast I fancied a bacon roll, so after I took DS to school I went to the shops and bought a pack of rolls, bacon, mushrooms and tomatoes then came home and devoured three bacon mushroom and tomato rolls.:blush: at about 10:30am, so yummy. 

As I had eaten quite a bit in the morning I didn't want lunch and last night I didn't want a big dinner as I still felt quite satiisfied with my brekkie. DH made himself some pasta and I fancied Carrot and pumpkin bread, chicken crisps and an apple turnover - well I figured it had 3 of the main food groups - carbs, veg/fruit (carrot, apple and pumkin seeds), dairy (cream) :haha: Now have woken up starving hungry and just had a couple of slices of bread and a glass of milk.

The last couple of days my diet has been all over the place and I have not really fancied proper meals but snacking instead. Think its our body's way of telling us that its too busy preparing for something more important and that food can just take a back seat for the moment!

Will now try and see if I can get some more sleep once I have found a rennie for the inevitable heartburn lol


----------



## Sherri81

Quick update. Made it to Williams Lake hospital. Monitor showed a pretty strong contraction. His heart rate appeared fine. Had another strong contraction right after coming off monitor. Dr came to see me. She did a biophysical profile which means using an ultrasound for 20-30 minutes to assess the baby's movements. He failed. He went 19 minutes without making a movement on her scan. After that he moved a bit. She said in the end she saw enough to consider it a pass, but its really concerning that it took so long to get a movement. My amniotic fluid has dropped by half over the past 2 days. Technically I pass as its over 2cms of fluid, but 2 days ago I was 10.22 and now I am a 5. So she's not happy with that either. She is preparing me as though I will be sectioned tomorrow, but she will do a reassessment first tomorrow morning as technically she still doesn't have enough of a reason to deliver him prematurely. If things are the same or worse, she will contact an anesthetist to see if he is comfortable doing an anesthetic on me after today's discovery with the anesthesia problem. If not, then she will get on the phone and see whether I need to be flown out etc... Until then though, she will have me on the NST all night to keep an eye on his heart rate. She said she's looking for a reason to deliver, but she doesn't have that 100 percent reason yet. So that's that.


----------



## fifi-folle

Sherri I am glad you are now being looked after better. Obviously it would be great if Colby didn't need to be delivered early but by the sounds of it it's getting to the point where he'd benefit from being born soon. 
Thinking of you x

AFM I am so pleased I managed to sleep (ok with the obligatory hourly wees) til 730 without getting up to eat! Yay! Totally overdid it yesterday manically cleaning. The house is sparkling though. FIL and partner were supposed to be coming up today but they've cancelled as her treatment yesterday took it out of her (breast cancer) so lazy day til out for a curry with friends tonight. As I'm now 37 wks they're taking bets as to how hot a curry I order!


----------



## Doodlepants

Sorry you had a bad night DM, I hope you're feeling better this morning?

How are you Fifi? Is your mum getting better at all now?

Thinking of you Sherri, thanks for the update. I hope you guys are OK.

Must dash- off to exchange my new earrings that have broken....oh my interesting life lol!


----------



## caz_hills

Linds  so sorry to hear about your shopping trip. M should have just gone!!!!! The smallest things make me teary these days so I dont think youre alone. Sometimes just simple things like changing the duvet can nearly bring me to tears!

Tor  we watched Injustice  it was on ITV a few weeks ago and is a 5 part series, very good (plus has James Purefoy in it and he is gorgeous!). Also, highly recommend 24 to anyone  amazing TV show all in real-time and is sooooo addictive! Would def take your mind off labour pains I am sure! 

Curlew  hope you got back to sleep after your midnight snacks! Glad Im not the only one eating for four at the moment despite only having one baby!

Sherri  you poor thing, you have had such a bad week of this. I hope they deliver this weekend (as long as its safe for you and baby). Let us know how you get on hun xx :hugs:

Excited that some of our babies might arrive this weekend  Im going to keep checking updates as much as I can in case! I doubt it will be me though  Im not really having any symptoms  not sure if that is good or bad as Im only 36 weeks but no real stronger braxton hicks or contractions so maybe baby is just too comfy!

AFM  were off to Ascot today for the races  another day out, what was I thinking! But enjoying all of this socialising before baby comes!

x


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann12 said:


> Eve - good to have you back - you haven't gone into labour yet then?!

I actually was last week, they gave me all the steroid injections [4 of them... FUCKING HURTS! LOL] along with a bunch of muscle relaxants to stop my womb contracting which only half worked because I'm still getting contractions they're just back to irregular again but still quite sore when they happen. They've told me to stay off my feet as much as possible and rest until I get through to 37w that Atticus would most likely be totally fine if born now but they'd rather [and of course I'd rather!] that he waited!



Doodlepants said:


> Good to see you back on Eve, have you finished the iron jabs now?
> x

Yea I'd had the last venofer the afternoon before I went into labour last week. I have to get the MW to do a blood test next Friday to see if they've gone up enough otherwise I'll need more. My HB was down to 10 which they seemed concerned by.


DM I know what you mean about the food thing.... Men are so fucking insensitive they have no idea how difficult it can be for us when you just have this thing in your head saying you want something but don't know what it is. I hope you're feeling better today.

Sherri I'm glad you're being looked after and I hope everything is fine <3


I'm still trying to get through all the pages I missed while I was away!!


----------



## mummySS

Morning all! 

Well I have been reading posts on my phone although pretty tricky to keep up without proper Internet - it should be installed by Weds so will post properly then. 

New house is fabulous, the inlaws have been complete godsends. MIL has been arranging the kitchen and lounge (very sweetly checking everything with me first about where I want everything to go), and FIL has been helping Paul paint and set up furniture. The house is really coming into shape! Just need bubs to hang on for a few weeks so I can add all the touches I want :)

Well I'm glad I haven't missed out on any baby news in the past few days... Sounds like there have been scares though. 

Sherri, hope you're doing ok hon - you do keep us on our toes girl. 

Hann, I can't believe how crappy your work have been. Screw them, you're off now. 

Melly, big hugs for being so sick still, you really have suffered loads and icant wait for you to have baby in arms and have it be all worth it. 

DM, sorry to hear about your args with M. Haven't caught up on the journal part yet but honestly crying in saino's is normal, we preggo ladies are so fussy about what we eat I'm not surprised you had a meltdown. Totally normal. Xx

Clare, hope things with your oh are ok xx

Georgie/Mel, how are your doggies doing?

Curlew, you have me salivating for bacon rolls! Mmmmmmmm......

Everything else has disappeared from my head! Will be much easier to respond when I am online. Hope I didn't miss anything important. 

Toodles for now xx


----------



## mummySS

Oh yes that's what I forgot - Anna if you're reading, hope all goes well on Monday! Xx


----------



## Hann12

Wowsers busy thread this morning!! 

Simmy - great to hear that the house is coming together, what a relief for you! Bet you are just loving being there :) 

Caz - you are amazing, another day out!! Well done, bet it's fun and hope you win some money! 

Tor - did I read you had a wedding? Hope you find a dress

Eve - sounds like they can only Atticus off for so long, he'll be here soon!! 

Sherri - sounds like you'll get the c section soon - so there is a race on for next baby between you and Anna!! 

Doods - I am also taking shoes back today at the shops, we lead exciting lives don't we!! 

AFM - I'm doing my 36 week dance! Then off to chiropractor, then to town to do the shoes, and then if the rain holds off a walk in the park! 
Just had Greg make me a smoothie - looks lovely! 

Curlew - bacon rolls sound good, hope you got some sleep! 

Fi - have a good day, at least you have cleaned, I need to clean again sigh!! Always cleaning!! Enjoy the curry tonight too :)


----------



## melissasbump

Morning all! 

Linds, i wish i could give M a right kick up the arse sometimes! He should try coping with pregnancy!! As all men dont think he'd do a very good job of it!

Hann, happy 36 weeks! Yay!:happydance:

Caz, Enjoy Ascot! im jealous although dont know how you are doing it!!

Simmy, great that your new house is coming together and the in laws haave been so helpful! Re Rocky, yes hes doing good thanks, the results came back and the lump was some sort of hematoma, but nothing to worry about and they got it all out anyhow, now its just a case of trying to stop him scratching his stitches out!

Sherri, glad you are being looked after and for your sake i hope they section you soon, you have been through enough now. :hugs:

Eve, glad Atticus is hanging in there!:thumbup:

Doodles, have fun in town ,no baby shopping! lol

Fifi, enjoy your lazy day and curry, we are gonna try the "smoke the baby out with curry thing" very soon! 

Curlew, hope the heatburn wasnt too bad last night!

Tor, im the same with baby clothes, cant keep the smile off my face when im washing or playing with them!

Well im not doing too much today other than a spot of cleaning etc. OH is painting the kitchen, and my parents are coming to stay tonight as we are helping them with a car boot tomorrow which is just up the road from us. Think we are going out for pizza later (Obviously with coupons lol) Am also gonna clean all my baby toy bits that i got 2nd hand with anti bacterial wipes just for peace of mind.
Did our 1st online tesco grocery shop last night how exciting! Thought it may be a handy thing once baby gets here and also will make me spend less on stuff i dont need! Got £10 off 1st order so thats pretty good. 

Enjoy your days everyone! The sun is out here (for now!) xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel - as someone in my journal pointed out, Men just don't believe hormones exist! They are on a constant level unless some manner of outside influence changes their mood. I simply don't believe that they buy that our moods are chemically influenced. I think they think its an excuse and a conspiracy!


I'm no psychiatrist but I think I am qualified to formally diagnose the weather at the moment as schizophrenic. WTF is going on with it? Ten minutes ago it was pissing down. Noah went past my window in a big wooden boat. Then suddenly it was so sunny that the garden had pretty much dried. Now we have torrential downpour again! It's boring me.


----------



## Blue_bear

The weather is boring me too, just been out with the dogs. Got caught in a down pour. Home now, and the sun has come out!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Sunny AGAIN now. Not buying it for one minute. Tumble dryer all the way today.....


----------



## fifi-folle

Doods - Mum is doing better. Still in hospital. Lumbar puncture came back clear though so it wasn't the herpes simplex encephalitis, they don't know what it was. She's being monitored and whilst she's in they're reassessing her meds (she takes a lot of different things for MS symptoms), giving her physio and occupational therapy so it's quite good she's in in some ways.

Caz - enjoy Ascot! Hope your weather is soooo much better than ours!
Eve - glad the contractions have eased off. Fx your HB has improved. 
Simmy - glad your move went well. How sweet of your MIL asking where to put things. My MIL would not think to ask. 
Hann - enjoy your day, hopefully the weather will hold for you!
Mel you say you're not doing much but that sounds like quite a busy day!
DM - be grateful you have the sunny spells! It has rained solidly since 6am! Was lovely and sunny at 4am, should've gone out and done the garden at that point!!! I've got seedlings that desperately need planting, does the weather not understand??? Was sorry to read that M was being so mean. It's hard enough to cope with hormones without being made to feel guilty :(


----------



## melissasbump

its been constantly sunny here all morning, got my whites on the line, hoping they will dry before the rain reaches us!
Just took the dog out, now my foof and back hurt...


----------



## MrsWez

Simmy, glad everything is coming together and you have the help of your inlaws! 

DM, Men can be such dumb asses!!

I'm so jealous of the rain over there. We need rain so badly!!

Fi, I hope your mom continues to improve. 

Sherri, I'm glad they are taking care of you! I hope if you do deliver soon it's a healthy little Colby!

AFM, Me and my DH are going out of town for a day. I am so happy to get out of this tourist city for a day!! That and I'm so fecking moody!! I'm having serious ANGER issues and I have no clue why. I've never been an angry person but now the slightest thing is setting me off!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooooh Ive been having rage. I think it's a sign that birth is imminent. Being cross, easily upset, restless....


----------



## DragonMummy

Fifi glad your mum is doing better :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Ooooh Ive been having rage. I think it's a sign that birth is imminent. Being cross, easily upset, restless....

I am seriously raging. I can't help it!!! :nope: I am going to attempt to be kind to my fellow man but it's very hard.


----------



## Hann12

Can I join the DH debate?! Mine has just been asked to go to a charity ball tonight. It's good for his work so I get why he has to go but inside I'm feeling like crying. I thought we were going to have a quiet night in, just been and bought lamb shanks. Now it's a meal for one :(


----------



## MrsWez

My DH won't come near me right now! LOL He is just putting up with me and trying not make me mad. I'm really looking forward to spending time with him though. It's our last getaway before baby and we are going an hour out of town as I could pop at anytime now.


----------



## DragonMummy

Mine has just taken Harry out. Wise....


----------



## Britt11

hello ladies, just dropping in to say hello, had my last day of work on Friday :thumbup:
looks like some of us are getting really close :happydance:
I had a dr's apt and LO doesnt seem remotely interested to come out any time soon, I am sure I will go over due. it will be nice to have some time on my own before she comes though, will take advantage of it- although I have wicked insomnia

been thinking of Kelzy too, anyone hear from her?
:hugs:


----------



## Jenni4

completely random post from the silent partner.... Just discovered that Krispy Kreme delivers to my house.....there is a god!!!!


----------



## Clareabell

I am also raging today and yesterday. I just went to Tesco's instead of Sainsburys then threw my basket down and left and went to Sainsburys because the quality of the bread is shite in Tescos. SO ANGRY about bread, this is not normal behaviour. I also dont feel like i should be able to socialise with the human race right now. 

Hann - I would throw my toys out the pram, you are a better person than me. If something was pre arranged I could accept and have in my head that i would be alone for evening but getting blown out when we had been out to buy dinner would push me over the edge. :hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

Jenn, I'm so jealous of your doughnut delivery!!!

Glad all is well, Britt! Even though baby is being stubborn!

Claire, your bread story is too funny. I can't believe my boss still lets me be around people!


----------



## melissasbump

oh my god!!! im jealous! x


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, i agree with Clare, id be raging too! 
Having humungous BH right now!!!


----------



## gw76

Hello All,
I have tried about 3 times now to catch up and just as I am about to do my own post back something interrupts and then I go back to finish and there are more posts!

I enjoyed the BJ conversation:rofl:

As for everyone's rage/irrational reactions - go with them - you are all totally entitled to do whatever /react which ever way you want especially when it comes to dealing with the hubby!!

Things here are good - baby Hailey is doing really well and big brother Cameron is adjusting quite well - there have been a few interesting moments, but he has been good - talking to her and today he asked to hold her!

For those of you who have sent out your "eviction" notices, I hope they are followed soon :winkwink:

For those off out or away - I hope you enjoy your time away and your last bit or peace and quite O:)

I have attached a few photos of Hailey... She doesn't look it, and it's hard to believe that she is a preemie! (born at 35 weeks and 3 days)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1144.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 11









IMG_1141.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 11









IMG_1142.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1154.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 11









IMG_1169.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsWez

She is gorgeous, GW!!! I'm glad she is doing well and big brother is adjusting.


----------



## Blue_bear

I think we all know my hubby is on the 'murder' list so thats nothing new!!

Hann - Id be furious too.

DM- M has made a smart move there by the sounds of it!

Mel - Im with you on the BH, ive been having them all day. Just wish they meant something!

Jenni - So jealous......but probably a good thing they dont do that here!

Wez- Hope you have a nice day out and no one makes you cross.

GW - Hailey is gorgeous! I love seeing the new baby pics, gives me something to aim for!

Sorry if i have forgotten anyone else, have just woken from a nap so still a bit fuzzy!

AFM - Have pretty much done naff all today and dont really intend to do much more this evening, lol. 
Actually had good fun last night at the surprise party, they had what turned out to be the local lesbian couple doing the karaoke and DJ, one of which was literally half dressed and kept flashing her pants but it kept us all amused taking the P out of them! Harsh but true im afraid.....
I did get alot of the frustrating questions i thought i would. You know the 'Oh gosh, havent you had hime yet?!' 'when are you due' (when you have already told them a million times) 'wow, your huge....'
Just the usual really! Sigh.....


----------



## freckles09

It must be July beach bumps pregnancy rage day or something as I am getting angry at every little thing today! Our front door was left open for a bit and our dog got outside, luckily she didn't go anywhere but I just burst into tears thinking she could've run off! Plus everything people are saying to me today I seem to find myself picking an argument?! Ughh get me out of this mood!

GW baby Hailey is gorgeous! Hope she is Settling in well and getting into a routine. 

Have been having a bit of mucusy discharge, not sure if this is normal or part of my plug?!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks everyone, I'm okay now, I understand it's work but it's just upsetting to be alone on a sat night. We aren't having our lamb shanks now, I am having a curry alone sigh.....

Mel - yippee for the BH - hopefully nearly the real thing!!

Freckles - sounds like the plug to me, very exciting! 

BB - your night sounds interesting but also annoying to be constantly asked about the baby - really not long now! 

Jenni - doughnut delivery sounds dangerous! 

GW - your daughter is gorgeous!! Have you been able to go home yet? It's funny that she is deemed a premie but is bigger than lots of newborns! So jealous of you, I want mine!!! :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Hmm, guess I was two days premature with the DH anger thing. On Thursday I was so upset at him over something so stupid (I think it might have been about food!) that I started crying and I COULD NOT STOP! I swear, I cried, heavily, for about two hours straight. He repeatedly told me he was so sorry and he kept trying to make it better, but it wasn't really about him or what he had said - I just couldn't stop crying. I felt so miserable, even after the tears stopped I still felt on the edge of tears for hours afterwards. I kept trying to figure out why I was crying - I wasn't even mad at him anymore, that went away pretty quickly, but the emotional rush just wouldn't leave me alone. It was crazy - never have I ever gotten that emotional before! It didn't help that I felt so sick before he came home and I had barely gotten any sleep, so I was pretty out of it. It just really wasn't a day to cross me!

BV - I understand what you're going through with your MIL - mine is exactly the same. (She also has a spotless house. She was one of those mothers that would kick her kids out of the house all day long so she could clean, then flip out if they touched anything inside the house when they were allowed back in.) Earlier in my pregnancy when I couldn't get my head out of the toliet for months, she came over with her sister to look at the house. She took my husband out with her as they walked to the car - her sister cried about the state of the house and my MIL kept saying she felt so sorry for him. The house was NOT very bad at all! I hadn't gotten to the dishes that day and there were a few things laying around, but holy cow it wasn't looking bad at all! I had just cleaned the bathroom, the nursery was spotless and the living room looked quite good! :wacko: Ever since that day, I've held quite the grudge with her and fight DH on ever having her come over. She's now only allowed every few months, and only with lots of warning. 

It didn't help that the last time she was over about two weeks ago, she "casually" mentioned (very pointedly actually) that DH's cousin, who is now due the same week as me as she was bumped out of her July 12th date, just quit working full time a week ago and had her house completely spotless without her Dh ever needing to lift a finger to help her through the whole pregnancy. Well la-dee-da, give the woman a reward! :growlmad:


----------



## Doodlepants

Will catch up later properly as I'm at my parents house, just wanted to congratulate you gw! Hailey is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## gw76

Hann12 said:


> GW - your daughter is gorgeous!! Have you been able to go home yet? It's funny that she is deemed a premie but is bigger than lots of newborns! So jealous of you, I want mine!!! :)

We got home last Sunday - my Mum has been staying with us as my hubby works nights so I would be all alone with the new baby and the 3 year old. She has been a star! I haven't done anything really except for feed and tend to Hailey. She even does the 1am feed so that I can go to bed after the 10pm feed and sleep until the 4am or 5am feed - it has been GREAT! and my Dad has been great about doing things with Cameron - they went swimming this morning and we are all planning a trip to the park this afternoon.

DH's family lives in the UK so I don't have a MIL to contend with, but my heart goes out to those of you who do - I am often quite happy that there is an ocean dividing us O:)


----------



## MrsWez

SugarBeth said:


> Hmm, guess I was two days premature with the DH anger thing. On Thursday I was so upset at him over something so stupid (I think it might have been about food!) that I started crying and I COULD NOT STOP! I swear, I cried, heavily, for about two hours straight. He repeatedly told me he was so sorry and he kept trying to make it better, but it wasn't really about him or what he had said - I just couldn't stop crying. I felt so miserable, even after the tears stopped I still felt on the edge of tears for hours afterwards. I kept trying to figure out why I was crying - I wasn't even mad at him anymore, that went away pretty quickly, but the emotional rush just wouldn't leave me alone. It was crazy - never have I ever gotten that emotional before! It didn't help that I felt so sick before he came home and I had barely gotten any sleep, so I was pretty out of it. It just really wasn't a day to cross me!
> 
> BV - I understand what you're going through with your MIL - mine is exactly the same. (She also has a spotless house. She was one of those mothers that would kick her kids out of the house all day long so she could clean, then flip out if they touched anything inside the house when they were allowed back in.) Earlier in my pregnancy when I couldn't get my head out of the toliet for months, she came over with her sister to look at the house. She took my husband out with her as they walked to the car - her sister cried about the state of the house and my MIL kept saying she felt so sorry for him. The house was NOT very bad at all! I hadn't gotten to the dishes that day and there were a few things laying around, but holy cow it wasn't looking bad at all! I had just cleaned the bathroom, the nursery was spotless and the living room looked quite good! :wacko: Ever since that day, I've held quite the grudge with her and fight DH on ever having her come over. She's now only allowed every few months, and only with lots of warning.
> 
> It didn't help that the last time she was over about two weeks ago, she "casually" mentioned (very pointedly actually) that DH's cousin, who is now due the same week as me as she was bumped out of her July 12th date, just quit working full time a week ago and had her house completely spotless without her Dh ever needing to lift a finger to help her through the whole pregnancy. Well la-dee-da, give the woman a reward! :growlmad:

I hate the uncontrollable emotions. :hugs: 

I would have told that lady It must be nice to have that much time on your hands. :coffee:


----------



## Hann12

GW - so glad you are at home together and it sounds like you have a great arrangement going on!! Glad you are enjoying your time as a family, she is so precious! 

SB - deep sympathies - you know what my MIL is like, she is also a clean freak but then she can be as she has loads of time!! 
Have to say that I am permanently tidying up these days, can't stand mess! Think it's because I don't want the baby to come and me return to a messy home!!


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone I've just had an update from Sherri, she us in hospital now. The baby is showing some signs of distress and the fluid levels are low. They are hoping to perform the c section today, however just trying to determine what anaesthetic they can use. It may be that she has to be transferred to another hospital to do it. I'll let you know if/when I hear anymore. 
Hopefully all will be fine for both Sherri and Colby and we'll be hearing some exciting news!!


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks for the update, Hannah. Keep us updated!!


----------



## Squeeker

Hann, thanks for the update on Sherri! I hope everything goes well for her... she has been through so much!

GW, Hailey is an absolute doll! Congratulations! Thanks for the photos, keep 'em coming!

Doughnut delivery would be really dangerous... I never knew that such a thing existed!

To all of you with "the rage"... I can quite honestly say that I have been the complete opposite. I've not been irritated, frustrated, or angry at anything for quite a while. It's like things just roll off me. Dunno if this is good or bad, but DH and the dogs are happy!! LOL!

AFM, I've had some bad news this weekend - my grandpa was diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumour this weekend. It's quite a shock, and very much a scare, as my grandma only just passed away a year ago. The whole family is on edge waiting for updates as he's having his MRI now. Not a great Father's Day present.

On the upside, the flooring in the Baby's room goes in tomorrow morning, so in preparation for being able to finish the room, I've been doing some serious nesting! DH and the dogs are out hunting today, so I have been doing tons of laundry, and sorting through all of the boxes of things we received from our showers. It's a gorgeous day so the line outside is full of baby things... I just love it!


----------



## Blue_bear

Awwwww Good Luck to Sherri! I really hope all goes well for her. Thanks for the update Hann xxx


----------



## mummySS

Wow GW Hailey is gorgeous! So pleased to hear from you!

Sherri, if you're reading hope everything goes ok for you and Colby, I look forward to hearing some exciting news!

Xx


----------



## MrsWez

Totally useless post but I just got the cutest baby shoes for Jonathan!!

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51B1O6R4QIL._SL380_.jpg


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies, just a quick post as I'm on my phone and struggled to remember everything.

The rage - sorry everyone has the the right now! I get it occassionally as I just get annoyed and have to be on my own to feel better! Hope everyone ia chilling tonight.

GW - gorgeous pics of Your baby!!!! So lovely to see.

Hann - thanks for the update on Sherri. I hope we hear news tomorrow!

AFM - you girls were right, I'm exhausted! Been doing far too much with two long days out and I'm not shattered. Am lying on the couch exhausted now - I think I will be on bed by 10!!!!! Hate not doing things because I'm pregnant but I need to slow down a bit. Also only lost £30 at Ascot so not too bad, was a lovely day anyway.

x


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi!

Hope everyone's having a good weekend,

Jenni- I'm so jealous that you get doughnut deliveries! It's probably a good thing that we don't or I'd be huge by now!- no willpower! :blush:

Thanks for the update on your mum Fi, I'm glad she's on the mend, she's in the best place for now. Do you think she'll be home and better by the time the baby comes?

Hann- I am also home alone tonight :( Martyn's friend has just split from his partner and is very upset so M's gone to see him tonight, at least I get sole control of the remote :haha: not that there's ever anything on!

Sorry to hear there's a rage problem lately!- well, not sorry as hopefully DM's right and you'll be having babies soon! I think mine's staying put for now :wacko:

BB- My MIL keeps telling me I'm huge. It really bugs me! I hate all of the 'no baby yet then?' comments too :growlmad:

SB- My MIL hates me if it makes you feel any better! MILs do tend to make out that their poor boys have it so hard for having to lift a finger don't they?! Meh...:dohh:

Thanks for the update on Sherri Hann, I hope they're both OK, I'm sure they'll do great and I can't wait to hear all about little Colby! :)

Glad the move's gone OK Simmy, I bet it's lovely to be in and settled :happydance:

Wez, those shoes are soooo cute, I love them!

Glad you had a good time at Ascot Caz, try and get some rest in! :)

Sorry if I've missed anyone, my brain hurts! (what else is new?!)

AFM- Have been driving all over the place today visiting our parents and the in-laws, Holly got to play with 4 of her cousins today which was nice :)
Her grandmother (M's mum) has ponies so she had her first sit on a pony today, she really loved it! :)
I'm now about to go and stuff my face- M has made THE BEST new york cheesecake ever!- It's my recipe but he seems to make it soooo much better, YUM!!!
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG good luck Sherri!!!

Wez those shoes are just adorable....

Claire I am LOVING the bread rage.....

operation eviction continues. Curry for dinner, a huge bowl of fresh pineapple for pudding. I am replacing after dinner coffee with sex :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Good luck Linds!! I've gone for a curry too but no sex as DH is away for the night! I am looking forward to week 37 when I can try properly to start the eviction - got the evening primrose oil waiting to be tried!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann apparently orgasm is just as effective as semen. Hubby not required ;)


----------



## Hann12

Noted!! You are a wealth of knowledge :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Mmm I love pineapple!
I know everyone says you need to eat like 8, or something ridiculous but I only ate one or two (piggy lol!) and I was in early labour the next day (I know mine was sped up afterwards with the drip but still :) I got it started myself lol) Hopefully your eviction night works!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann something like that is worth knowing :rofl:

Doods I ate half of one tonight. Maybe a bit more. I couldn't eat any more as I had curry and rice, a starter AND a whole peshwari naan bread. Yummah..... Now all I need to do is convince DH to put a bit of rage into his efforts later. He's too afraid of damaging baby I think. He flatters himself :rofl:


----------



## curlew

hi all

fi - glad to hear your mum is doing a bit better.

Sherri - good luck and hope to hear some good news about you and colby soon.

squeaker - sorry to hear about your grandad. Hope the MRI scan comes back with some better news.

GW - Hailey is gorgeous I am so jealous. Not long for the rest of us now.


Hugs to all of you who are having pregnancy rage. I have to admit I have been a bit ratty due to lack of sleep, but hormones appear okay. Managed to sleep from 10:30 to 3:30 last night which was brilliant, and then tossed and turned from then on after I had had my snack.

Had a bit better diet today as well. DH has been busy cooking today and made a lovely goulash and spag bol in huge quantities for freezing so we had some of the goulash for tea.

I have spent the day playing with DS as I kind of feel I need to spend quality time with him at the moment before the baby comes as I know he will be most affected. 

Fathers day tomorrow so planning on going to see Kung Fu Panda 2 and then have lunch out so that will be a nice day. Hope the rest of you have a good time too.


----------



## caz_hills

Squeeker forgot to say sorry about your grandpa. I hope you and your family are ok xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Oh bollocks, I've only just seen your post Squeeker!
I'm so sorry about your Grandad :( That's so awful and especially sad to be happening now.
My thoughts are with you and your family :hugs:
xx


----------



## Hann12

Squeeker - thinking if you 

This is going to sound silly but I've been watching true blood tonight and it's not even scary but I'm a bit creeped out now - probably because I'm home alone! Hope Greg gets back soon!!


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> Hann something like that is worth knowing :rofl:
> 
> Doods I ate half of one tonight. Maybe a bit more. I couldn't eat any more as I had curry and rice, a starter AND a whole peshwari naan bread. Yummah..... Now all I need to do is convince DH to put a bit of rage into his efforts later. He's too afraid of damaging baby I think. He flatters himself :rofl:

oh my goodness DM, you have to do a stand up show some day, I seriously burst out reading this. :rofl:

GW- omg where have I been, I had no idea you had your daughter, she is absolutely precious and beautiful, cant wait for mine. Although at the last dr's apt she showed no signs of wanting to come out.
are you going to post your birth story soon? 

thanks for the update on Sherri, wishing her the best, its been a tough road for her

hope everyone is well, I can relate to the rage comments, it must have something to do with our hormones at this stage, DH and I were fighting almost every day this week :wacko: but the last couple of days have been good


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry to hear about your grandfather, squeeker. :hugs: I've gone through the same thing with my grandfather, I hope you have a different outcome.


----------



## Squeeker

Thanks for the well-wishes, everyone. We'll hear more tomorrow, but ATM all we know is that it's big (5.5cm x 2.5cm) and it's metastatized (sp?) so they have to figure out where it came from. What makes it hard is that my whole family lives 8 hours away. I called him tonight for Father's day and he sounds good at least.

DM, you truly have a way with words :thumbup:


----------



## fifi-folle

Squeeker sending hugs your way. :hugs:

Good luck on project eviction DM! I've read mangoes and papayas also have the same effect, just in case you get bored of pineapple! Not that you'll be eating it long enough to get bored. :winkwink:

Sending calming thoughts to all those out there with hormonal rage, that's what I was like on the Pill, all the time!:blush: It's not fun. 

Spent yesterday really uncomfortable with kinda regular and sore BHs and period cramps, and nausea and backache, not sure what's going on, in denial that it could be anything but I can't sleep cause I am sore and thought it a good idea to clean the kitchen at 2am. Hmmm. If you don't hear from me tomorrow there's a good chance I'll be at the maternity hospital.:haha: Of course I am also planning to go up and visit my Mum in hospital (which also happens to be the hospital I was born in) so I think one way or another I will be visiting the NHS :lol:


----------



## caz_hills

DM  loving your eviction plan  I need to start doing the same in the next week, I love pineapple so that is ok plus spicy food. Here we go!

Hann  I hate that watching something scary in the house on your own and suddenly you get freaked out about going to bed. I have it all the time!!!!

Fifi  hope youre ok, do you think labour has started? Wow if it has  sending you lots of good luck thoughts and hugs :hugs:

AFM  up early after my hips were killing me in bed (still trying to lie mainly on my left hand side....). As its fathers day, were off to Neels parents first then my parents for a lunch so seeing all of the family today which will be nice. Then this afternoon Im officially going to do nothing and watch some recorded crap on TV!!!

I havent even got Neel a card today as he hates receiving cards  I really wanted to get him one from the baby but he wasnt keen!

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

^ Caz you can even get "from the bump" ones because I got one for Mother's day!

Still haven't blooming caught up on all the pages yet!! 

Squeeker sorry to hear about your grandad :[

To everyone on the emotional train I think I officially joined you all yesterday after knocking my dinner onto the floor [after only having about 2 bites!] and then proceeding to cry like a baby while Chris made me dinner #2 [while trying to eat his own] and then cried again because I thought he was laughing about it, when he told me he was actually mad not laughing I cried even more and then he ignored me for the rest of the evening... so I still feel like I'm about to burst into tears!


----------



## Sherri81

Hey ladies. Haven't read back as I'm on my blackberry, which is slow to load, too small a screen, etc. Its about 330am here. Can't fricken sleep. Hospital beds suck. Still in Vancouver, and still fucking pissed, and so far talking to Drs, nurses, parents etc hasn't helped cuz no one understands my point of view.

I am so disappointed with what's gone on. I feel like I've done everything right, and now its down to the wire and there are some serious fuck ups in my management, that are not only causing huge birth plan confusion, but is also costing us a boatload of money that we don't have.

If only someone had ever even thought to talk to an anesthetist in ALL this time, maybe things wouldn't have been like this. As it is, no one ever thought to talk to the people that would be doing my general, or my spinal, until what, 10 days before the scheduled operation, and now I've had 3 anesthetists pass on taking me on.

And then there is so much confusion with what is happening with the baby. Sometimes I wish I hadn't gone to get checked at the hospital as then none of this would have happened. I initially went due to reduced fetal movement that one day, and cuz there'd been a bit of blood. Maybe Colby was just having an off day. But Dr Johnson said babies shouldn't have off days. He failed her exam, by not moving on an ultrasound for 28 minutes, and not trying to practice breathe at all. Plus she said my fluid was half what it was 2 days prior. The next morning nothing had changed. 26 mins on a scan before he moved, and even less fluid. She said I had no cervix above the stitch, and that his head was right there. She thought labour was imminent, and she offered to section me that day, as long as we could find and anesthetist, which of course, we couldn't. Meanwhile, I'd been unable to eat or drink since Friday at 7Pm when I was admitted... Just in case.

So that's when she decided to send me out on the plane, after all, she figured he'd be here in a matter of hours, whether it was cuz I went into full blown labour, or whether they took him cuz of his failed biophysical profile. Enter air ambulance, and away I went. And get this, I have to pay now for the ambulance to the airport, for about 80 bucks, the airplane, for about 400, and another ambulance fee of 80 bucks to the hospital itself.

Ian took off in a mad dash to make the 7 hour trip, thinking he'd miss the birth, and that we'd be coming home with the baby by Monday.

Get in here at 4Pm. Still no food, water, or IV. The nurses set me up on an NST for 80 minutes and that was it. They put in an IV port, but never hooked me up. So the wait was on for the OB. She finally came to begin the assessment at 730PM. And somehow, magically, I have a long, closed cervix, instead of being pen to the stitch. She said the stitch isn't under pressure so is doubtful that's where any bleeding came from. All of a sudden he passes the scan, and the fluid tests, so now he isn't in distress, and instead of doing a section today, I'm being told I have to hang out here at the hospital til Monday evening, when a cardiologist can perform my echo. If the baby is still good and the echo is fine, lucky me gets to make an 8 hour car ride up north, back to Quesnel, where I get to try to hang in there til my scheduled date on the 27th.


----------



## Clareabell

Oh Sherri what a bloody joke!!! I feel so sorry for you, seems like everyone is just passing the buck and nobody is willing to make a decision!


----------



## Sherri81

That still isn't the worst of it. Ian's down here, paying 40 bucks a day for parking, when we couldn't even afford to pay bills this go around, cuz he just went back to hauling logs on Friday. Now he has to take at least Mon/Tuesday off, which is another 600 we've lost. And that's if we get to go home, still pregnant, on Tuesday. 

If I'm unable to go home Tuesday for some reason, he still has to leave as he needs to work. There's no question of him staying then. So if they decide Monday night that delivery has to be imminent cuz my heart function has decreased yet again, and say they want to operate tuesday, unless they do it early, ian still has to leave, may miss the birth, but will also be leaving me alone down here til Saturday to deal with a newborn on my own.

If they release me to home Tuesday, still pregnant, then we have to take the chance I won't go into labour labour while on the road, cuz then we're really fucked. And even if we make it home, Dr Johnson is gone, as are the other Drs, so we have no connection to an anesthetist then to make sure they are comfortable enough with my recent echo to want to sedate me. So even if I hold out til my admission in WL on the 26th, we run the risk of the anesthetist refusing me again, and having to be sent out again.

The only way any of this could possibly work out now, would be for me to go into labour today, so they have to section me today, sunday, and then I'd be released Tuesday or something with the baby. Ian would still be here then, and wouldn't miss too much work. Or if they do my echo early enough Monday and decide for my well being he has to come out immediately, and they section me Monday. In which case ian would be here for the birth, could go home and work Wed to Fri, and come get me and the baby Sat. Or if my water breaks today or tomorrow it might work as well. But if it doesn't happen those ways, we're screwed.

And in all of this the Drs keep trying to impress upon me that if they do deliver, he is still preterm and may have tons of lung problems, eating issues etc, and that he could end up in a NICU. For God's sake people, he would only be classed as a week preterm. I highly doubt it would be as bad as they say, especially since my friend just had her girl at 34, 6 and she is fine... So really, I wish they'd stop with the fear mongering that he is still so early and could need tons of help post birth. I'm not asking them to deliver a 26 weeker just for the sake of it.

I'm just frusterated beyond belief. I went from imminent delivery to maybe you'll deliver in a week, maybe you won't. And if they make me stay here for observation for the entire week, there is a good chance they wouldn't follow through with my scheduled csection date7n as they have decided he's better in than out, which completely contradicts my OB back home. If only she'd held off calling the plane, I could have stayed admitted at WL and on Monday had an emergency echo in Quesnel, which would have given their anesthetist the info he needed, meaning my Dr may have gone through with a section Monday at the latest, before she flew out to Vancouver for her lecture.


----------



## DragonMummy

On phone, rubbish signal. Sherri so sorry you've been pissed about. Hope it resolves itself x


----------



## kelzyboo

Hope your husband can be there for the birth sherri, would be awful for him to miss it now because the hospital messed up. Eventually they will have to find someone to sedate you for your section, if they keep leaving it it will turn into an emergancy and they will have no choice but to sedate you, that would be unfair when they've passed on all these chances to do it without a medical emergancy on top.

I hope you go into labour today and force them to do it, you've had enough to deal with without them messing you around at the last minute x

Good luck, hope baby Colby arrives soon xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Oh Sherri, that just sounds awful for you. I agree with Kel though, they really should sort it before it turns into an emergency or they are just going to have to knock you out etc anyway. 
Seems bloody silly that you Dr was so worried about Colby not passing her tests, yet when you get to the other hospital he was suddenly ok. 

Big hugs that they sort something out, or as you say labour starts so they have too. 

Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri, what an awful situation to be in. Those people need to get their act together. I can't believe they'd let you do an 8hr drive back if you don't go into labor. Can you complain to the hospital administrator or something? They can't stick you with all these bills and not help you. I hope you go into labor and Colby is healthy.

I had a great weekend with my parents visiting, but I am absolutely tired and my feet won't cooperate. They have been swollen all day (not just in the evening) and by the end of the night I can't step on my right one properly because it's so stiff and hurts so badly, so I've been walking around with a limp. I probably overdid it with the cleaning Friday and trying to play good host yesterday. Meanwhile, my husband drank too much with my dad and my uncle and had the worst hangover yesterday. I hate to say it, but it serves him right. Friday night everyone went to bed and he was on my computer in the bedroom playing video games with his headphones on and he was talking into the speaker with other players. He was so loud that at 2am I couldn't take it any longer, so I limped over and I asked him to knock it off. He came to bed soon after, but it was tough to get back to sleep. 

On the bright side, the barbeque with my parents, my uncle, and my in-laws went really well. I had some paper plates and plastic cups left over from a party, so it was low key. My mom and my MIL felt bad for me, so they did the clean-up. It was so nice to have someone else clear the table for a change. For dessert, we started a fire in the fire pit and we roasted marshmallows and made s'mores. It was so nice to have everyone together around the fire and relax. 

The other upside to the weekend was that the Orbit stroller and the rest of the baby things arrived Friday. My dad and I assembled it and it's so great. I can't stop smiling every time I look at the bassinette and imagine a tiny baby in there. My in-laws got a chance to see it and we thanked them for getting it for us. My FIL said it looks like the lunar lander. It's a bit over engineered, but we love it :) 

Meanwhile, it feels weird that it's already Father's Day. Months ago I was thinking that by now I might have gone into labor and that my husband would be a dad on Father's Day. No contractions in sight, so no chance of that happening. I really need to have her out because if my feet get progressively worse, I don't think I'll be doing anything for a few weeks.


----------



## Doodlepants

Just a quickie as I'm at my parent's again-
Hope you're OK Sherri-hopefully someone will make a bloody decision soon.
I hope everything goes OK and will try and keep an eye out for updates :hugs:
xx


----------



## MrsWez

thats shit, Sherri! They need to make up their minds. I would be so pissed off and annoyed! Thats a lot of money to boot!


----------



## caz_hills

Sherri - that is awful, I feel so bad for you - I hope things have progressed today and that your husband gets to be there for the birth. You have hads such a traumatic time. AND you have to pay for it - which is even worse as you're paying to get rubbish advice and to wait! Big hugs xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Contractions on and off all days today. Nothing huge so i think she's just teasing me. Just wish my waters would break!

DH and DS driving me nuts today. DS is just whinging whenever he doesnt get his own way, plus we went to my works annual fun day and he threw the biggest paddy in front of my friends, and DH has done something to his elbow and has been making the biggest deal about it all day. Like I haven't been in lots of pain and discomfort. :growlmad: :dohh:


----------



## caz_hills

DragonMummy said:


> Contractions on and off all days today. Nothing huge so i think she's just teasing me. Just wish my waters would break!
> 
> DH and DS driving me nuts today. DS is just whinging whenever he doesnt get his own way, plus we went to my works annual fun day and he threw the biggest paddy in front of my friends, and DH has done something to his elbow and has been making the biggest deal about it all day. Like I haven't been in lots of pain and discomfort. :growlmad: :dohh:


Poor you Linds, hope you are feeling ok. It can't be long to go now - plus you're having so many symptoms that hopefully it will happen soon!

AFM - had ok day today, saw both my Dad and FIL, feeling tired but nothing terrible. Hubbie is off playing golf so am doing a few jobs around the house - generally being very lazy but enjoying it!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies.

Sherri, your hospital sounds like a joke! i hope they make a decent decision soon ,you shouldnt have to go through all that:hugs:

BV, Sounds like you had a great but tiring weekend, great that all your baby bits came! 

Kelz, nice to hear from you hun x

B Bear, glad Levi was better behaved today!:thumbup:


DM ,Sophie really is playing with you isnt she! Little dragon sounds like hes playing up before his new sister arrives!

Caz, glad you are having a nice day, relax girl! X

Well im absolutly shattered! Got up at 6am to do a car boot sale with to help my parents, they made just over £200 which was pretty amazing! 
This afternoon we took my stepdad out for a meal for fathers day and they have just gone home. Tonight will be spent in the bath and then with my feet up! Exausted! x


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone!

Sherri - ditto what everyone has said, just sounds totally stupid. The last thing you need is this and you would think they would have a plan in place for you bearing in mind all your hospital appointments and tests. Keep us updated but really hope you are okay and they c section you tomorrow 

Caz - hope the hips feel better and you have had a relaxing day

Eve - hope you are talking to your DH again, I'd be annoyed if he was laughing but even more annoying that he was angry with you! :hugs:

Mel - £200 is great but sounds like a tiring day!

BV - so glad you have your baby bits, bet it feels so exciting and real now! We pick up our moses basket from my parents on Thursday, can't wait!

Kelz - good to hear from you. Hope you and Abbie are doing okay :hugs:

Linds - she is bound to be teasing you! Sounds like you need a relax tonight!

AFM - had a nice day - did some baking of some blueberry and lemon muffins and they are delightful. I'm proud of myself as I don't bake much normally. Just had my friend round for a few hours which was nice too. And to top it off Greg finally put away a bunch of stuff into storage so my flat is looking almost fit for a baby. Just need him to get the hoover out and clean the oven and I'll be really happy!!

I have my big hospital appointment tomorrow morning re: c section so will update you when I get back. Just hope whatever decision is made is the right one!
Very nervous about it.

Have a good evening everyone and enjoy the rest of fathers day - just think next year it will properly be fathers day!! :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Hope everyone is doing well today!

Though I'd help out anyone trying to induce labor by posting this, it's the recipe for the famous labor inducing eggplant parm. I'll be making it on Wednesday.
https://www.scalinis.com/Bambino.htm

Also, I've decided that this baby is going to be born sometime between Thursday and Sunday. I consulted her about it last night and she didn't put up a fight, so I think she agrees that would be a good time to be born. I'll be eating the eggplant as mentioned above, making breaded eggplant chips, along with all the other famous labor inducing myth methods. I already warned my BIL, who's basically living with us right now, that since he's so afraid of seeing me go in labor, he might want to go somewhere else for the weekend just in case. lol

I ate some eggplant parm last night (just half a plate full) and was up all night with contractions. This morning I lost more of my plug. Dh and I are planning on going swimming for some easy exercise later today. With my back in so much pain, I've been craving feeling weightless again. Hopefully this week we'll see some excitement!


----------



## curlew

hi all

Sherri - you poor thing. hope the hospital sorts itself out and you get a csection tomorrow as planned.

fifi - your signs all look good. How is your mum doing?

Caz - sounds like you had a good fathers day with your dad and FIL. Hope you didn't do too much at home if your tired. ideal opportunity to rest if OH is out.

Eve - sorry you spilled your dinner on the floor but great that OH made you another. I would have been upset if it had been me too with or without pregnancy hormones.

BV - sounds like you had a great weekend with your parents and great that they and your in laws got to see their purchases.

Kelly - nice to hear from you. how are you doing hunny?

Dm - sounds like your husband and ds are doing their best to try your patience today. Sometimes kids just know how to push your buttons don't they. We are going through a bit of a phase with ds too and i think its concerns about his wee brother coming along and the changes that will come with it.

mel - ooh the boot sale did go well. Hope you enjoy your relaxing bath.

Hann - the muffins sound delicious. Hope your appt goes well tomorrow.

Sb - sounds like you will be on eggpant overload next week. Hope it works for you.

AFM - lazy day today. Went to see Kung Fu Panda 2 with DH and DS and then to Frankie and Bennys for lunch for fathers day which was good. Have sorted out the chest freezer in the garage and have packed away some meals for when the baby is born. Have a few more planned to cook this week. A few jobs lined up for next week and my top priority is to get my haircut as DS will be on his school holidays after friday and I won't get any peace to do it then.


----------



## DragonMummy

Glad you said that, Moira. I was fairly sure that's why DS has been a whinge bag but somebody else having the same issues makes me feel better! He's been such a legend all through the pregnancy that it was only a matter of time before he turned into a sod! And it's not so bad really.

Still getting pains on and off. Nothing regular but a lot of cervix pressure and pain....


----------



## fifi-folle

Thanks girls. No labour for me yet. Think it must have been one of those days. The BHs were seriously 5 mins apart for hours!! Got my hopes up a little tbh! 

Mum was better than last week. She made sense which was nice but it appears her mobility has really been affected which is sad. And she's not getting home til she is mobile again so baby might be here before she gets home. She's also been catheterised which I know she will be hating.

Really sore now, still with lots of tightenings (belly seems to be solid all the time) so off to bed with wheat bag and pks (endo scar tissue is being stretched again). Got HV coming tomorrow afternoon which I'm a bit nervous about but we're pretty organised, the house is clean and tidy and I'm fully qualified to look after 0-16yrs!!! I know she's probably just coming to say hi but it's still like being checked over!


----------



## Tor81

This weekend has gone so quickly, don't feel like I've done a lot. Wedding was good last night but we didn't really know anyone. I couldn't eat too much of the food because the starter was shellfish & the main was lamb cooked medium/rare, but I made up for it be eating 2 desserts plus half of DHs!!

Got back to parents at about 1am, journey took about 2 hours, then had to get up this morning to sort out FILs computer, and then the whole family went to an all you can eat Chinese. Got back home at 6pm and have spent a couple of hours cleaning and tidying for the new estate agent tomorrow, then came to bed to watch a DVD but DH fell asleep half way through.

Doods, did you get some new earrings? Did I read right that you ate 2 whole pineapples by yourself the day before Holly arrived?!

Caz, I love 24 too, just finished watching the last series, I think it's the reason I love the name Jack so much!
Glad you enjoyed Royal Ascot, we usually go every year on the Saturday but couldn't this year because of the wedding. Did the rain miss you?

Simmy, glad the house is coming together, you're lucky to have such considerate inlaws! When are you getting Internet installed?

Wez, Jonathan's little slippers are so cute, all the baby shoes are irresistible but luckily most are gender specific so has stopped me from buying yet. And I'm with you on the anger, someone in the car in front of me threw a takeaway box out the window and I was in such a rage I started to follow them with the intention of throwing rubbish on their property!!

Clare, love that you threw a strop in Tesco over their bread. :)

Jenni, Krispy Kreme deliver? OMG, I need to check my area!

GW, glad Hailey is doing well, those photos are adorable. And it sounds your parents are being utter stars.

BB, glad you enjoyed the party. The karaoke/DJ combo sound amusing!

Squeeker, so sorry to hear about your grandpa. :hugs:

Fi, glad your Mum is*doing well.

Sherri, what an ordeal, will be thinking of you hun.

Mel, well done on the car boot sale, that's an impressive amount.

Linds, I really can't guess when you're going to go into labour, little Sophie seems to love teasing you!

Hann, those muffins sound yummy, got any spare?! Good luck at your appointment tomorrow, what time is it?

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann he wasn't laughing! He was annoyed because *I* thought he was laughing!! He was like I would never do that when you're upset... LOL freakin' men!!

Sherri I hope they get you sorted out soon.


----------



## DragonMummy

Fee I also have HV tomorrow. Seemed a bit strange that theyre visiting BEFORE the birth so i am thinking maybe my PND history has flagged me up. Which is good cos then i get to ask her about it.

Am thinking GP this week to get prescribed some anti depressants to start taking immediately after the birth. Baby blues I can handle but I am fucked if I am going through what I did last time again. No siree....


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooooh and finally (in a mad fit of nesting) got my pram out of the box for a play. OMG I love it. So easy. The seat just clips on and off the chassis in either direction so it can be either a pram or a stroller. And it's so easy to push as well!
 



Attached Files:







britax_vig3+_blacklie09_1.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 1









britax-vigour-3.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gw76

Sherri, I hope things get sorted soon!


----------



## MrsWez

OMG, SB, Now I want Eggplant Parmigiana!! Not just for the labor induction but because it looks really really yummy!!!

DM, sorry DS and DH are being bratty.

Tori, glad you had a great weekend.

AFM, Just got back from my trip. DH is being really sweet and is taking care of me. Last night, I had BH regularly for an hour. I was freaking out but they went away thankfully. 

I hope all you ladies are happy, healthy and babies are doing good.


----------



## SugarBeth

MrsWez said:


> OMG, SB, Now I want Eggplant Parmigiana!! Not just for the labor induction but because it looks really really yummy!!!

:haha: I understand - I had half a dish yesterday, still have half left and I really want to eat it, but I'm a bit scared! After eating it yesterday I've had some really nasty cramps, lost some mucus plug, and today I've been having a lot of cramping waves. Now that I'm set to wait until Thursday, she seems like she's in a hurry to come. My body is starting to feel different!

I know a lot of people swear by eggplant, so I'm hoping it works for me once I want it to!

It is a delicious meal though, isn't it? Yum!


----------



## DragonMummy

I think that must be a US thing. Mostly since we don't have eggplant. We have aubergine. Which I think you will agree sounds MUCH classier! :rofl:


----------



## SugarBeth

Are they different, DM? I think I always thought eggplant and aubergine were the same.


----------



## DragonMummy

They are, I was just being daft!


----------



## mummySS

Lol I am still drooling over it! :)

Tor - sounds like a darned busy weekend, how on earth did you find the energy!

talking of weekends, now that I've finished work I'm not really noticing them! Can't wait to have t'internet back so I can chat to you all properly. It's soooo dull without tv AND internet. At least web should be sorted by weds. 

DM hope H calms down a bit, sounds like he's normally a good boy but just playin up due to the pending birth... 

Sherri - thinking of you, can't believe how crappy the hospital have been. I really hope to hear some good news tomorrow!

Love to the rest of ya x


----------



## MrsWez

Could someone tell my stomach I'm not in the first trimester anymore? :sick: I hate throwing up. :(


----------



## amand_a

awww Mrs Wez, sorry you are not feeling well

DM your pram looks awesome it makes me want a new one, I hope DS is better behaved for you my DD has been pretty good at pushing my buttons of late. I cant stay mad for long tho because every time I wince in pain or feel dizzy she says "wat wong, mummy hurt" and then I just melt.

Sherri I honestly don't know what to say, I really hope they get you sorted or at least give you some definite answers soon.

SB I have never even heard of eggplant parma, but it does sound interesting.

As for me I will be holding off on all labor induction methods for the time being. I have been stressed out all weekend about the itching and liver function test. of course did too much googling which made things worse so today I was hoping to get my results and know one way or another. Well I got my results back and they are elevated, but the gp couldnt give me any clear answers. I now have to wait a week for my bile salts results before she will say anything, although I am concerned as this was the most serious i have ever seen her. 

Has anyone else had these tests or tests for Obstetric Cholestasis. I cant remember if anyone else has it or not.


----------



## curlew

fifi - hope your HV visit goes okay, I'm sure it will. Glad your mum seems to be making progress. Hopefully she will regain some mobility and be out of hospital soon.

Tor - gosh what a busy weekend. I had to laugh that your DH fell asleep and you were still awake considering you are the one who is pregnant lol

Linds - sounds like a good idea to get your meds sorted before sophie is born so that you have them on hand. Hope H has a better day today. Love the pram btw its fabby.

Wez - glad your trip went okay but sorry you are feeling sicky again.

SB - oooh things are looking good. Katie looks like she is getting ready to pop.

Mummyss - hope you get your internet and TV up and running again soon. The worst thing about house moving is getting all the utilities out.

Amanda - sorry to hear your itching is continuing. I haven't had the test for OC but there is a sticky about it at the start of the third trimester board which I don't know if you would want to read or not. 

AFM - plans today are to iron DS school uniform and DH shirts as I just couldnt be bothered over the weekend lol and then will do some sorting in the baby's room. Still have a few boxes of toys to go through. Oh and make my hair appt to get it cut so that its ready for colouring towards the end of the week.


----------



## amand_a

Thanks Curlew, I had a read last week. Just hate having to wait so long for test results.

I hope your ironing does not become too tedious, I don't iron as a rule, but I hate it when I do have too. And Yay for a haircut :)


----------



## caz_hills

Morning everyone,

Hope everyone is ok.

Beth  I love aubergine, am going to make this as my hubbie will love it too. Thanks for the recipe, and lets hope it works! :thumbup:

MummySS  glad your move has gone well and hope you get your internet up and working soon. It must be quite stressful moving so close to your due date  I hope you have managed to take it easy.

Wez  sorry you are being sick, hope you are feeling better? :hugs:

Sherri  look forward to hearing from you today I hope. Thinking of you. :hugs: 

DM  love the pram! I love playing around with it and imagining the baby being here too!

Curlew  hope you have a good day and get your jobs done but have some chill out time too!

AFM  I dont have any symptoms that the baby is coming at the moment. I had a few period like cramps last week, but only for a few minutes and nothing since. I wonder if Im going to go way over due? Would like a few signs that baby wants to come out soon.

Am seeing the midwife tomorrow morning so will ask her then too but I suppose Im only 36 + 3 so a little way to go now. xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez hope you feel better soon :[

Amanda I had the OC test, the Dr told me they give it to anyone with a rash/itching even if it's not in the places you normally get OC rashes just to be on the safe side so about 80% of them come back negative. It's normally a precautionary thing. I also wonder if they would rush the results [they had mine the next day] if they thought you had it?


----------



## amand_a

Thanks Aaisrie, I thought someone had been tested, just couldn't remember who. Do you know if any of your results came back elevated as my first lot for liver function and esr have come back elevated. The gp hadn't even organized the bile salts one until she saw my results today. I know even if it is positive its not a huge deal I would just love to know either way as it will have a big impact on my birthing plans.


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh I don't know because mine were done like a couple of months ago so I can't remember? I think someone else was tested... can't remember who but I remember someone here was the one who explained the OC to me


----------



## mummySS

Caz, I have no 'signs' either, I think Hann is the same. Although in the past 2 weeks my pelvis and hips are in agony!! I'm guessing this is normal as baby's head moves down, but I always vowed I would waddle and I honestly can't help it! 

Fifi- glad to hear your mum's a bit better but sorry she's still in hospital. Have been thinking of ya :hugs:

OMG, 37 weeks today. Happy full term to me, Jenni, Starry and Wez for tomorrow. I'm amazed to be here already. 

Ps Wez, hugs for being sick. I'm still sick sometimes too (not to the extent of others, only when I'm rushing or stressed). Last chundered on the morning of our move. 

Oh and I have changed hospitals! I changed GP to a local one and they said I could stick with Ealing hospital if I wanted, but that it may get quite complicated. So I've switched to the local one here, Hillingdon hospital. We had one of our NCT sessions there and it seemed fine. And Ealing has a bad rep anyway ;)

Well I'm spending most of this week nesting (finally I can nest, yay!) and waiting for deliveries / utilities. Paul is at work. I cannot get used to this staying at home and not going to work thing - don't get me wrong I am Loving it, just feels odd!


----------



## DragonMummy

Caz when I had Harry Dragon I had no symptoms, no warnings, no pains or cramps, no show. Nothing. I was just woken up in the morning at dead on 38 weeks with my waters going everywhere!!! This time round it seems we're going the other way round and my life is just a shoal of red herrings!


----------



## DragonMummy

Simmy I just nearly PMSL! I love how you vowed you wouldn't waddle, like everyone else walks like a raped cowboy out of choice!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:

They used to take the RIGHT piss out of my lumbering gait at work whenever I got up to go anywhere. Oh and has everyone seen my new FB profile picture? One of my kind friends saw it, thought of me and had to take a picture....


----------



## mummySS

Lol I know! I just thought it was a 'look at poor pregnant me' type thing. Nope, turns out the raped cowboy look happens for a reason! :rofl: And yes I was pmsl at your fb picture!!

Linds (on a serious note) would you advise getting a plastic sheet on the bed for water-breaking scenarios?


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah definately. I've not bothered because I am trying to evoke sods law and I want a new mattress. But apparently it's most common for waters to go in bed and mine properly GUSHED. I mean there was a patch on the bed right across one side, plus it was like I had a kettle and was pouring it onto the carpet as I walked to the bathroom! I literally didn't know what to do with myself! When M got home I was just sat in the bath naked, holding a shower head over my bump. I put fresh clothes and a pad on, by the time I got to hospital (10 minutes max) my trousers were soaked down to the knee! I was sick a couple of times (quite common in labour) and the pressure made a puddle on the floor of the ladies! Now i was an extreme case as I carried a LOT of water with Dragon. Nowhere near as much this time. But I would say be prepared. 

If you want to get something you can get value out of later, get a funky plastic tablecloth and put that under your normal mattress protector. Make sure you go right over the edges of the mattress though!


----------



## fifi-folle

Good tip DM, thanks! I was wondering about that.


----------



## DragonMummy

Just tried to get up. Apparently having a head hanging out of my lady areas makes me distinctly inflexible....


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks for the advice DM about the plastic sheet - was wondering that myself. And also about my lack of symptoms - I'm sure I am normal but would quite like some symptoms to show me that I am on my way!!! But not even full term yet so a long way to go still.

x


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone - one sided post I'm afraid! 

So had my appointment with the consultant this morning which had reduced me to tears! 
Basically she was patronising and rude, she said that when I was in triage I should have been given an MRI and a referral to the back specialist but I wasn't and because of that it's too late for them to get scientific evidence that my back is bad because my current MRI is too old (2008) and Don't have anything with the new slipped disc on there and they don't take advice from a chiropractor as they aren't medically trained. In her view it costs too much to do a scheduled c section and they won't do it without a consultant recommending it and we don't have time to get the recommendation! I called my previous consultant and he can't see me until July 10th and the would have to schedule an MRI to decide anything so it would be too late.
So natural birth for me - which I actually wanted originally I just don't want my back to get worse. If she had told me then that I would be fine and they can help me through it etc I wouldn't have been upset. It's the fact that she said it costs too much to do it and they don't care what happens after the labour as long as I can get through the labour! Doesn't fill me with the greatest confidence! 
Anyway I'm just going to forget the whole thing, keep seeing the chiro as that's helping and focus on the original hypno birthing plan. Hopefully all will be fine! 

And Caz and Simmy I have had no signs either, I had a tiny bit of cramping but I do know babu is head down. Seeing midwife on Thursday. Does anyone know when they do an internal check to see whether the cervix is getting soft? Or is that not until 38/39 weeks? 
I'm hoping I don't go overdue too much either, though suspect I will, baby seems very comfy in there x


----------



## Clareabell

Ah Hann sorry that you have had such a horrid morning and are upset.

I have pretty much the same thing. Have had a horrific weekend with my blood pressure and infection which i wont bore people with but im not likely to get the natural birth that i wanted. :(

I have a scan tomorrow to find out the size of baby and then consultant Thursday to book the date for a section or induction. I wont be going over my due dates because of my blood pressure and the medication I am having to take to control it. If baby is of birthing size it will be induction but they think she is really big and if that is confirmed it is likely to be a section as my blood pressure wont hold out for a complicated, drawn out birth. 

Finding it hard to get my head round the fact that my baby girl should be here within the next 10 days. :) 

As for checking cervix etc my CMW refuses to do it til 40 week appointment, the hospital MW told me that they strict guidelines in place to reduce the number of internal checks they do on ladies as it increases the risk of infection which then highers the induction rate and like all services they are having budget cuts and have got a quota to reduce number of inductions and sections perfomed each year. This is in Sussex so could be different in other areas.


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks ladies! I am feeling much better today. I got sick a couple more times but I feel fine now. I'm out of my anti-nausea medication too. :(

Hannah, don't let people get you down. :hugs: Some nurses think because they have training that they know everything and it's obvious they don't.

Simmy, I waddle like a penguin!

DM, we have a waterproof mattress pad on our bed. If my waters do go, Aaron will wash the sheets before I come home from the hospital. 


My bump is dropping! I get my ultrasound and cervical exam so wish me luck! I can't wait to see my baby!! I get exams every week and have for the last month but I had a cerclage so I'm sure it's different if you're "normal." Full Term tomorrow!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh Hann what a tosser! I know its the outcome you wanted but it's for all the wrong reasons. xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

DM I love your analogy about the raped cowboy!! And your profile pic reminds me of the signs on the M5 about "Wide Loads Straddle Both Lanes" LOL

Hann sorry you had a crap appt. How can the consultant MAKE you do that if it's going to adversely affect your back?? In my hospital the MW aren't even allowed to examine until you hit 37w and even then it's only if there is a reason like you think you're in labour or something.

Clare I hope your BP settles and you can have the natural birth you want


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Simmy I just nearly PMSL! I love how you vowed you wouldn't waddle, like everyone else walks like a raped cowboy out of choice!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> They used to take the RIGHT piss out of my lumbering gait at work whenever I got up to go anywhere. Oh and has everyone seen my new FB profile picture? One of my kind friends saw it, thought of me and had to take a picture....

:rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Oh Hann how annoying, I can't believe they have swung their opinion to the complete opposite. I guess you get to put your hypnobirthing into practice, but still it is for the wrong reason. I have a feeling they might still change their opinion again...

DM - thanks for the plastic sheet advice. I can't think of anything more annoying than getting back fro the hospital with baby to find your mattress still wet, So I'm gonna get one definitely. 

Clare - sorry to hear they are screwing you around too. I wish they'd just give clear answers sometimes!

Eugh talking of hospitals I've now been told that I CANT change because "well it's just a lot of hassle". Wtf!! So I now have this complicated situation where I am registered with a GP here, but have to schlep back to Ealing for all my Antenatal stuff and to give birth. I mean it's not that far (25 mn drive), but I just KNOW something's going to get confused or caught up somewhere, I don't trust them to get it right... Sigh. Anyway just ranting, I guess the whole thing could be worse. 

Has anyone heardfrom Anna or Sherri today?

X


----------



## Hann12

Thanks - its very frustrating, especially as she was just so mean. To be told that because my spine can take an epidural which is numbing the area they don't care that afterwards I might not be able to walk and could have worse damage to my back. They just want to know they can get the baby out in the most cost efficient way! The fact that she admitted to that is just beyond belief! One of Gregs friends has given him information of a consultant who I could go and see and would apparently write me a letter but I would have to go into London to see him and probably pay for it. Plus I kind of think its easier mentally if I just forget all thoughts of my back and c sections and just focus on having the nice hypnobirth that I originally wanted. If I'm thinking 'what if' it doesn't really help prepare me.

Clare - you sound like your in the reverse situation but still just as frsutrating, if not more so. I'm sorry your having a hard time. I hope that they find out that the baby isn't as big as they keep saying. Its your first isn't it? I think they scare monger sometimes. I mean I was not remotely relieved by the consultant today, I think they are so busy and just see so many people that they forget how scary the process is for us, especially if its the first time and you have no idea what to expect! The more the consultant spoke to me the more panicked I got as I felt she wasn't listening. I'm sure you must feel the same just persistently being told you have a big baby which could cause you problems, when in reality big babies are born healthily and fine all the time. I know they have to prepare us for worst case but they should be more sensitive.

Thanks also for the info on internals. I just assumed they would have a poke around!! Oh well, it would just be nice to know things were happening but if they don't do anything then fair enough. 

Happy 37 weeks to you all - so exciting!

Wez - hope the internal and scan go well tomorrow, so exciting!


----------



## Hann12

Simmy - just saw your update - thats ridiculous that you can't change hospitals! You can give birth in any hospital. I mean if you were visiting me for instance and went into labour you would go to the nearest hospital. Thats why you take your maternity notes everywhere you go!


----------



## Doodlepants

Sorry you had such a bad appointment Hann :hugs: That woman sounds like a right bitch- like you say, I think they forget sometimes that this is a new thing for you. Hopefully your back will be fine and you won't be worse off after the birth xx

That sucks about not being able to move hospitals Mummy :( I'm glad your finally getting to nest in your new house :)

BV- I want to see stroller pics! :) We don't get the orbit over here (well, I don't think we do anyway?), I'm glad you're pleased with it :)

Love your FB pic DM- that was nice of your friend! :haha:

Hope everyone's having a good start to the week :)


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies,

Hann sorry you had such a crap morning, its such a shame that despite everything it all appears to come down to money rather than our well being! Bloody typical though!! 

Simmy, again, "Too much hassle" just seems like a riduclous reason and just makes life more difficult and stressful for you and to be honest stress is the last thing we need at this stage isnt it?

Wez, glad you are feeling better today.

DM, I am perfecting the raped cowboy look too! Thanks for info re the waterproof sheet!

Clare, sorry too that it appears you arent going to get a natural birth, at least you appear to be getting looked after though and they seem to have you and babys best interests at heart. 

Fifi, big hugs to you x

Well i had a nice lay in this morning it was certainly needed! Havent done much since except eat loads of toast! Just waiting for my grocery delivery now, how sad that im quite excited!
Well im coming round to the fact that my baby is gonna arrive late rather than early now! Constant cramping, Increasing BH and real pain in my hips and pelvis now, all good signs but no nipple leakage at all and no plug loss. I WANT TO LOSE MY PLUG! lol 
On the plus side its pay day today so im not in an overdraft at the moment!:happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

They'll have to change you surely as you'll have different mw and hv! I changed at 35 weeks and look at the state of my history. you can totally change. theyre being difficult.


----------



## mummySS

Good Mel - sounds like you need a rest after yesterday!


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann - The attitude you recieved sounds awful! At least you can practice your hypnobirthing now xxx

Claire - Sorry things are getting difficult for you again. Fingers crossed you get the best outcome.

Simmy - Like the others have said, they are just making excuses that they cant move your hospital notes etc. Its crap. Its these things you dont want to have to be worrying about isnt it. 

Wez - I think Johnathon is gonna be on his way soon! 

DM - Good to see you are no longer stuck! I keep getting wedged in the corner of our sofa, J finds it hilarious.....especially if i need a wee! Sigh....

Mel - Thats a super lie in, wish i could stay in bed because im so tired but my hips get so sore i just have to get up. I get excited by groceries too, especially when you have lots of goodies coming :)

Sorry if ive missed anyone out, brain is melting rapidly....

AFM - Feeling really uncomfortable in general and sick of the back ache and period pains coming to nothing. 
Just been up and done the horses and Blue properly whacked me in the tummy with his head :S I think it hurt mostly because my tummy is just so tight all the time, he hasnt moved since, will give it a bit longer though before i start worrying.

Any updates from Sherri or Anna?


----------



## Hann12

Thanks BB - I hope you are okay, definitely call the mw if you haven't felt him after something fizzy/chocolate. 

I saw on FB that Anna got into hospital and her bed wasn't ready and they might do the induction tomorrow instead.


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah good old NHS.... :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Thanks guys, I'm just not sure whether it's actually more hassle to move hospitals or to just stay put. I don't feel that strongly either way about either hospital... I guess that's why I just let fate (or lazy midwives) decide!


----------



## SugarBeth

mummySS said:


> Linds (on a serious note) would you advise getting a plastic sheet on the bed for water-breaking scenarios?

I bought a waterproof mattress cover for my bed, because I heard that once amniotic fluid seeps into your mattress, there's no way to get it out and you need to replace it. So I figured spending $20 was better for the risk of my waters breaking in bed rather than buy an entire new king sized mattress! (especially since our mattress was only bought last October).

The sucky part is that we have a pillowtop mattress - which means a regular king sized anything won't fit. They don't even make mattress covers in pillowtop king size - I've checked everywhere. So everyday it's mainly wrapped around me on one side, and it takes the sheet with it. So annoying!:growlmad:

I can't believe I haven't done it yet, but my big concern was covering the passanger seat in the car. I've been planning on buying a shower curtain and laying it fully over the seat and it's sides in case I leak on the way - we have a 40 minute drive to the birth center!


----------



## caz_hills

Hann &#8211; that is rubbish. I can&#8217;t believe your appointment went so badly, how horrible of them. At least you have your back-up plan of the hypnobirthing practice &#8211; lots of people seem to use it and it can&#8217;t hurt to try that too.

Clare &#8211; sorry things aren&#8217;t great for you either. I hope the scan tomorrow is ok and that you can get some answers but 10 days, that&#8217;s not long, how exciting!

Simmy &#8211; so annoying that you can&#8217;t change hospitals. Hopefully Ealing will be fine and will have all of your records too but it&#8217;s so annoying that you can&#8217;t change now. Some people on my NCT class changed quite late on as they moved house &#8211; maybe it&#8217;s just down to the hospital?

BB &#8211; hope your tummy is ok, let us know when baby moves about.

AFM &#8211; I really need a day with nothing on.... keep booking things in so that I don&#8217;t get bored but end up exhausted. Went to an NCT class this am then lunch and all afternoon with two friends and their babies. Tomorrow I am officially doing NOTHING except for Midwife appointment in the am and dinner with two friends. Actually, that&#8217;s in London so on Wednesday I am officially doing nothing!!!

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Baby J has been wriggling again so no harm done! 
It actually hurts when he moves now, i think he's gonna be pretty big and the thought of going over due and him getting even bigger terrifies me!


----------



## Aaisrie

I haven't put anything down for my waters because they won't break anyway! The Dr was telling me it's genetic if they break [don't know how/why] so my mum had to have hers broken with both me and my sister and I had to have mine broken at 9cm with Saraya so they won't be going anywhere on their own!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Just dropping in to say hi!

Can't wait to hear who goes first in the July Beach Bumps!

Hope your all well and your not all suffering too much :thumbup:

Just a little picture of Jacob from when he was 16 days old 

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







262689_2133530582789_1381794665_32507276_6458602_n.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Clareabell

Georgie it hurts me when Niamh moves too, also the bladder pressure, pelvis pain and back ache are driving me nuts. My bladder control is awful and when at home I sit permanently with a hot water bottle on my back which is lovely! :) I will let you know how big Niamh is tomorrow :) monster baby :) 

Sk - cute pic of Jake. 

Caz - you are so active, I don't know how you are doing it. 

Can't remember anything else at all, I'm offically experiencing old age at 28! Short term
memory loss, restricted mobility and bladder incontinence and just for
good measure I've only gone and got myself a farmer giles, just what I need before pushing :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Eve - funny you said about the waters, i was speaking to my mum earlier and hers went with my sister (she was 11 days over due though - how horrific and does not bode well for me!) but with me and my brother she had to have hers broken. 
I've got one of those large pads to put on the bed that they have at the hospital, do you think I need a water proof mattress cover too or is that enough? 

Just done 2 hypno birth cd's and feeling much better and very relaxed.


----------



## caz_hills

Hann - I forgot to say that I have been listening to the hypnobirthing CD and also natal hypnotherapy too since about week 18. I really like them so hope they work for us both!!! But they are so relaxing and I always think, what is the worst they can do! Hope you are feeling better tonight x


----------



## mummySS

Claire - lol sounds attractive! Don't worry, we are all the same. I've had farmer giles since about 30 weeks, totally gross. 

Bb - phew, glad to hear baby J's ok, that big horse shove had me worried!

Caz, I know what you mean, there's such a temptation to pack in loads of stuff while we still can... Ps I think I missed the convo several pages back about mixed race babies. I'm having one too, and I'm so excited to see what colour it turns out lol! I'm pretty pale for an indian so I have a feeling our baby will be almost white, but you never know! And Tor, your baby will be half Chinese right? That's a beautiful combination :)


----------



## mummySS

Which hypno CDs are you girls listening to?


----------



## Hann12

Caz - I have the hypno birthing one, then also a couple of others and today I ordered the natel one from nct. They are very relaxing! I was also told two techniques: 
1) to imagine a wave approaching as the contraction, letting it wash over you and that ends it, but you get your DH to talk you through it so it gies quicker

2) when you have a contraction imagine a safe place where you are most secure and comfortable and focus on that to get you through it 

I also have a tens machine and hope to be in water when the contractions are bad.
I have heard really positive things for these techniques.


----------



## Hann12

Simmy - I have Marie mongan hypnobirthing, also tums 2mums hypno 4 birth (downloadable mp3s) both the glove relaxation and surges with the sea, plus a 15 minute one that I was given with my hypno class. Then just ordered the birth for hospitals natel hypno cd on nct website £11.99


----------



## melissasbump

Yum just had lovely Salmon, new potatos and veg for tea, am gonna raid the donuts very soon!

With regards to labour, im pleading ignorance and just plan on winging it!! lol I think i may live to regret it!:wacko:

BBear and Clare, im getting more pain by the day in my hips and pelvis ,i also feel like an OAP! 

SK, Jake is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

Hmm been lurking in the third tri forums. Fuck me, theyre agressive in there. Perfectly normal questions are taken out of context and then it's you MUST do this and you MUST do that and making people feel stupid for asking. Steering well clear in future thank you. Sticking with you ladies!


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel sounds like the best possible plan of action to me :D


----------



## curlew

caz - Im not having any symptoms of labour either and baby L hasn't engaged at all yet so don't think anything natural will happen for me. Sounds like you are keeping yourself busy doing nice things with family and friends.

Mummyss - I took me about a week to get used to not going into work and I have now been off three weeks and already dreading the thought of going back in 9 months :haha: What a shame you can't change hopsitals, what if you had moved to another county or to scotland would they still have expected you to have 'commuted' back to have the baby???

Hann - sorry your consultant was being a pillock. How dare they think more about money than someones health, surely that goes against the whole ethos of healthcare!!! Hope you have a good natural birth and your hypno birthing helps.

Clare - hope your scan and consultant appointments go well and they make a decision on your csection or induction.

wez - hope your ultrasound and cervix check go okay.

mel - your signs are looking good. Fingers crossed for your plug loss soon.

BB - glad baby J is okay after being headbutted by a horse.

SB - good thinking re the car seats. DH seats are okay as he has removable covers on his but need to think about something for mine.

sophie - lovely picture

AFM - got my ironing done, three loads of washing done so that's ironing for tomorrow:dohh: Sorted out some of the DS's old toys, books etc as I hadn't got round to doing it last week. There are three more boxes to be gone through, so DH is going to carry them into our bedroom tomorrow morning before he goes to work as they are too heavy for me, and I will sort them out. Then its a case of steralising the plastic ones and chucking the cuddlies in the washing machine.

Hairdressers booked for Thursday which is good as I can then dye my hair on saturday or sunday. All my to do list completed today :happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Oh linds I'll have a look now!! 

Mel - very jealous of your dinner, just waiting for Greg to get home with mine!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Oh linds I'll have a look now!!
> 
> Mel - very jealous of your dinner, just waiting for Greg to get home with mine!!

Had my first online grocery delivery today! Must say im very impressed!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Doodlepants

DM- Ikwym about 3rd tri- I winced when I saw the thread about things you've done while pregnant that you shouldn't.... Thankfully it seems to be civil....for now!


----------



## Doodlepants

Mel- I shall also be winging it!!

Is it wrong to have 2 sachets of angel delight in one evening?...


----------



## melissasbump

Doodlepants said:


> Mel- I shall also be winging it!!
> 
> Is it wrong to have 2 sachets of angel delight in one evening?...

No that should be THE LAW!! :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

That sounds yummy doods.... I want some now!! haha


----------



## DragonMummy

theres one thread where someone has asked if she should take formula to hospital in case she can't bf. Reasonable question but christ, some of the answers.... and the one about what way does your car seat face. people forget that laws are different in every country. 

Doods i have no issue with large quantities of angel delight being consumed. Frankly i might indulge myself!


----------



## Hann12

I wish I had some angel delight! I might get some tomorrow - now to remember what the best flavour is.....

Starving now but Greg should be home in 30 minutes. Not a moment too soon!

Done the last of my baby washing today and its up drying - so cute!! I'm also going to finish packing my hospital bag tomorrow, I couldn't before because I didn't know how long i'd be in there for, but now I know it should be a relatively quick turnaround I don't need a load of stuff.
Out of interest, is anyone taking anything 'nice' to wear to go home from the hospital? I was thinking it would be nice to wear something nice for the photos leaving the hospital and might make me feel more human but then again I don't know if I'll be bothered when the time comes.....


----------



## Doodlepants

Ugh- the car seat thread! I cannot believe people on there were telling others to put their babies in the front seat because it's 'safest' :-/
With the movement thread I couldn't bite my lip so much.... Some people are really rude!

*slopes off to make self sick on angel delight.....


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh Han I want to wear something nice too but I'm stuck for ideas....
I know I'm going to have to wear my maternity jeans for a while but I really want a nice long top or something to wear....


----------



## fifi-folle

Mmmm Angel Delight, got Butterscotch one in the cupboard, might just have to make it.

From my useless memory:
Hann sorry your consultant was pants
DM hope your HV appt went well (once you managed to get out the bath)
BB glad bubs has moved
Curlew sounds like you've been busy, hope you remember to rest too!
Clare LOL at your OAP comment. Totally know what you mean!
Eve interesting what you said about waters breaking, I've been thinking about that today (since the plastic sheet discussion) must ask my Mum.

HV visit went ok, she mainly went through stuff like BFing, that we should get a cat net (after my cat was rubbing herself up against her), signs of PPD to look out for. It sounds like I was highlighted for a visit due to m/cs and depression history :(


----------



## DragonMummy

hann you will still look very pregnant so make sure you pack maternity gear! i'm just taking joggers and a comfy top but then i will have a csec scar so comfort will be a priority!


----------



## SugarBeth

re: hypnobirthing cds, that's the one thing I regret not doing through pregnancy. I did so much research, I really wish there was time to do the hypnobirthing quick as I heard so many good things about it. Unfortunately ten days isn't much time to get anything else done!

Hann, I'm all about comfort - I'm taking a nursing top and black yoga pants with sandles. Nothing fancy here! But no one will be seeing me until the next day anyway, so it doesn't matter.

How much plug can you lose?? I'm pretty sure mine must be nearly gone by now, I keep losing large pieces and they keep coming every day or every other day. Yuck. I feel like my crotch has the flu.


----------



## Hann12

I was thinking of a maxi dress to hide the flab but still look nice. Guess it depends on the time of the day I get released and the weather though! I originally thought of joggers because I thought I'd have a c section scar too but not got that worry now! 

SB - this is going to sound very disturbing but I am very jealous of you losing your plug!! My nct teacher said that most people go into labour within 2-3 days of losing their plug so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I didn't have a section with Saraya and I left the hospital wearing joggers and a sweater and looking like death to go to the supermarket only to be told by some woman that I shouldn't be buying groceries as I'd given birth 24hrs ago... LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

the first thing we did was go shopping too!!!

Maxi dress sounds like a plan. Maybe do a "going home bag" for hubby to bring up and you can afford to put a couple of outfits in?

Because i am quietly confident that Sophie is not going to fit in the tiny baby babygrows that I have packed (there's newborn ones too) I have left a small pile of newborn size babygrows and clothes for DH to just pick up on request. Save going through the "pile of newborn jumpers" debacle again!


----------



## caz_hills

Melissa  mmmm sounds so healthy! Im making meatballs and pasta so that I can freeze some for when baby comes. Although I ate loads of cake earlier Im looking forward to it!

Simmy  yes, my husband is British Indian and I'm White British so were so excited to see what our baby looks like. That is probably one of the most exciting things as I just have no idea what features the baby will take from me and from him. Cant wait to see your little one too!

Hann  it sounds like we are planning similar births (as much as we can plan!). I have the hypnobirthing CD (rainbow relaxation) which a friend lent to me. Plus I have the natal ones  I was doing the pregnancy relaxation CD since about week 16-18 twice a week and now Im doing the labour preparation CD  trying to do it every day, even the 15 minute one. I have literally no idea whether it will work but I tend to be a worrier and quite anxious normally so I just think that who cares, it helps me relax and was cheap so if it doesnt help, then I havent lost much! I love how chilled they make me feel though and I seriously do hope that they will help. I also want to have a water birth if I can (only one birthing pool at our hospital) and use the gas and air. I think I have a low pain threshold as it's never really been tested so I'm just trying to plan some good methods which I hope will help me.

DM  Ive kind of stopping posting in the 3rd tri now as I feel like I have all the support I need from you ladies!!!!! I do lurk in there though just to read posts and occasionally write something but I dont know much so tend to read more than write!

Curlew  good job on the washing and ironing today  you are so organised! :thumbup:

Doodle  its NEVER wrong to eat two puddings!!!! I have a tub of millionaire shortbreads which I took to my friends today  they ate about 2 each and I ate about 8 (no kidding!). They are just sitting in my kitchen just looking at me now  Ive managed 3 hours without one but am craving :nope:

Right, off to finish making dinner now!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Caz i have just learnt not to skip read, after seeing the issue you had with your friends just shitting in your kitchen :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## caz_hills

DragonMummy said:


> Caz i have just learnt not to skip read, after seeing the issue you had with your friends just shitting in your kitchen :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Linds you crack me up! I had to re-read there to make sure that I hadn't actually written that in my hurry!!!!!!! :blush:

I actually ate one of the little cakes as I couldn't resist - it was claling me, so totally not my fault! I'm going to ask Neel to take them away (or eat them) so that I don't eat the whole tub!!!!

tee hee!!! xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Joggers or leggings for me i think! Im jealous of all the plug loss too! Baby give me a sign other than cramps and pain!!! Im leaving it up to OH to bring me something to wear home as i cant pack anything now as im wearing it all if you know what i mean!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Thats my problem too, i cant afford to put any clothes away in my bag because i am so limited to what fits now. I figure i probably wont care much what i look like when i leave hospital. I hate having pictures taken at the best of times, lol. 

I would say a maxi dress and cardi if chilly is prob a good call though Hann.


----------



## DragonMummy

Mel seriously - look at me. I had no hint at all with H and he was out at 38 weeks. Look how much jip I've had from Sophie and fuck all! Signs mean bollock all. It's just like symptom spotting when TTC. Yeah it might be significant but it could just as easily be nothing. :hugs:


----------



## amand_a

Awake again :( feeling so sorry and miserable for myself.

I did manage 3 nights ok sleep with the antihistamines so I guess thats lucky. I am now just sitting in the dark trying not to wake DH hoping to get as cold as possible before trying to go back to sleep.


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Mel seriously - look at me. I had no hint at all with H and he was out at 38 weeks. Look how much jip I've had from Sophie and fuck all! Signs mean bollock all. It's just like symptom spotting when TTC. Yeah it might be significant but it could just as easily be nothing. :hugs:

yeah, im just so desperate now!!! Am just desperatly looking for signs but yes i understand it could happen with no warning at all.
I also have a teeny weeny phobia about being the last beach bump to give birth too.... i dont want to be last!:wacko:


----------



## mummySS

Lol Mel I'm convinced I'll be last! 

All this angel delight talk is taking me back to first tri.... Didn't everyone have an obsession back then? Seems like years ago. I was too sick then to even think about it, but sounding very appealing now!


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive been timing some contractions/BH this evening. Currently at 8-9 mins lasting 1 min. Had a bath which i thought knocked them off but they have returned at the same rate. 

Please dont be teasing me again.......:(


----------



## Clareabell

BB - Saturday night I had BH every 5 mins lasting 40 seconds very sore had to breath through them. They lasted for about 4 hours had bath etc they were still there. Then quick as they came they were gone!! These babies are wind up merchants :)


----------



## melissasbump

Clareabell said:


> BB - Saturday night I had BH every 5 mins lasting 40 seconds very sore had to breath through them. They lasted for about 4 hours had bath etc they were still there. Then quick as they came they were gone!! These babies are wind up merchants :)

So que the dumb question.. how do you know when they are the real thing?:shrug:


----------



## DragonMummy

YIHAR all moving along nicely then! Mine have all stopped now which did piss me off but am quite pleased also because they were doing cock all except really really hurting for no reason!


----------



## Hann12

BB I really hope you are having the baby!! I want to hear baby news and would love it if you were next!! Let us know :) 

Mel - you will not be the last, I will!! I haven't even had BH's - seriously mine is in for the long haul, and my mums first was 11 days overdue. I'll be nearly August!!


----------



## Clareabell

No idea mel, I don't think I will know til I have a head between my vag. 

Linds- mine did naf all either as had regular bp hospital visit on saturday and told
my favourite mw so she had a look with a speculum and cervix closed and prosterior! I have not had them since but do have have savage back ache!


----------



## DragonMummy

Was easy for me to tell mine with H were real as my waters had gone. But they just kept getting stronger and closer together x


----------



## Hann12

I'm so excited by all this chat of contractions! 
My next plan is the same as yours Linds - hitting the sack and dtd - I don't want to go overdue!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Clareabell said:


> BB - Saturday night I had BH every 5 mins lasting 40 seconds very sore had to breath through them. They lasted for about 4 hours had bath etc they were still there. Then quick as they came they were gone!! These babies are wind up merchants :)

They really are total wind ups. The thing that feels different tonight is the period pain and backache at the same time as the tightening. Especially the back ache. Time will tell i suppose!

Thanks Hann, i would love to be next! :)

I have to say that it does suddenly dawn on me that labour is gonna hurt like hell though.... :wacko: And i know its worth it and all that kerfuffle, but still its definately dawned on me the last few days that this baby has got to come out......


----------



## Clareabell

Yeah I never once thought about going to hospital as I was able to cope and breath still. They never increased or got worse just the same pain for all those hours! Duncan was so disappointed! Turns out I have raging infection so think that
might of been what caused it. I don't want her to come now until Thursday and I have seen the consultant. I'm scared to give birth to her if she is a 10lb monster!


----------



## caz_hills

Hann I think I will be with you, late and almost in August! We will hang in there together!

Ohhh hope we have some baby news soon!!!! Good luck BB, keep us posted!

xx


----------



## Clareabell

Georgie- I have to say I had the same thought about the pain! Made me think there is no way in hell I will cope with the pain and will be crying out for the epidural. I felt very under prepared in terms of coping mechanisims :(


----------



## LittleSpy

Hi ladies! It's been a while since I've been around but all the talk of contractions drew me in. :)

I've been in false labor continuously for about 2.5 weeks now. So, yeah, that's really getting old. :wacko:


----------



## BlueViolet

All this talk of BH and plug loss makes it all seem so real. We're so close :) 

Mel, I read that you know they're real when they are very regular and can't be stopped by a warm bath or a change in position. But I'm not talking from experience. I've been doing a ton of reading and I still don't feel fully prepared. I don't have any symptoms or signs yet. 

The talk of hypnobirthing made me very interested. I saw some tracks that are downloadable, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to focus on them. I suppose it's worth a shot. My husband is making me an ipod playlist for the birth. I'm looking forward to seeing what he put on there. He is going for some humor like "push it" by Salt n Pepa. I think it's great that he's taking the time to do it. 

Hann, I'm sorry to hear about your appointment. I can't believe they won't do a c-section because of the cost. I hope your back will be okay and that you'll get to practice all the relaxation techniques you learned. I wonder if there is something they can do with labor positions to take the stress off your back.

BB, sounds like you're so close. You can do it :) 

Doodle, what is Angel delight? It sounds delicious whatever type of dessert it is. I've been stuffing myself with fruit salad. My mom and I made a ton over the weekend and there is a lot left. Last night I put a huge bowl on top of my bump and stuffed myself silly. Also, here are stroller pictures, as requested. I love how you can turn the seat 360 degrees. We'll be using the bassinette with it for a few months and then switch to the toddler seat. Meanwhile, I put the bassinette on the stand and it's ready for the baby to be rocked back and forth. 

Tonight we have the breast feeding class. I'm curious what we're in for. I got my breast pump and I'd love to know how to use it, but I doubt they'll say much about pumps.
 



Attached Files:







photo21.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 1









photo22.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1









photo23.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 1









photo24.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 2









photo25.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire apparently size has no bearing on how much it hurts.... My MIL is testament to that, her first was 7lbs and her second over 10lbs and she hardly knew she was in labour - he just popped! :rofl:

GOD i hate those stories. Sorry..... trying to be reassuring because everyone is panicked and theres me with my cushy TPTP scheduled in csec. 

Except I am bricking it also and I know when I go for my pre-op on Thursday I am going to shit my pants from then until Monday morning which is why I HAVE to go into labour before then. I don't WANT to know what is going to happen I just want to rock up and them do their thing.


----------



## Clareabell

Linds I can totally understand that you are feeling scared! I would be too! C section is a huge thing. Eye on the prize though this time next week you will be having cuddles with the beautiful Sophie :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Let's stay positive, ladies! We can do it. The babies have to come out one way or another and it will all be worth it. Our bodies are amazing and they'll get us through. I'm trying to say that to myself over and over because my mom visiting this weekend didn't help. She didn't have the best experience and she told me how bad she feels for me and she looked at me like I was going to go in to the slaughter. I just said "thanks, Mom...." I can't believe she did that. Oh, well. I have to focus on the good things like the moment I'll be able to have that baby on my chest and cuddle her.


----------



## Hann12

BB - sounding good for you! 

Linds - you will be alright - just focus on little Soph and you'll be fine! 

Caz - would love to be labour buddies with you! Let's hope we aren't as late as we think we willbe!! 

BV - lovely photos! Love the mini mouse taking a ride in there!!


----------



## melissasbump

Just watching the programme on itv1 about the identical quad girls, hard work!! X


----------



## Jenni4

Hey Ya'll!! The Southern accent is coming out tonight!! Just watched a video my doula sent over....if you can get past the name... Orgasmic birth....it is actually a great video showing real births without any pain intervention. Has anyone ever heard of it or seen it?? It had some great coping techniques.


----------



## Hann12

BV - weirdly my mum was the opposite today, she totally inspired me that I could do it! She had 3 of us with nothing, not even gas and air. I think we have similar pain thresholds and we talked about labour pain versus disc pain and she has made me feel so much better. I'm just focusing on that and not getting bogged down with horror stories or negative thoughts! Just hope that works :)


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Mel - just switched over from fat people on ch 4 - grim!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Eeek how exciting! We're actually having babies, after 9 months it's finally sinking in! :rofl:

BV- I love that pushchair!! It's so cool! I love that you can have the seat at any position! Minnie looks very cool in there too! :)

Angel delight is a pudding- it's milk based (I have a feeling it's called 'pudding' over there?? Not sure, I tried to wikipedia it...) and you can get it in chocolate, strawberry, butterscotch....Mmmm! It's a powder, you add milk and stick it in the fridge to set for 5 mins. Hopefully that makes sense? xx


----------



## Blue_bear

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think its dying off :( 

This baby has alot to answer for.....

Am having a sympathy mars bar now!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Glad you guys like the Minnie Mouse baby in there. I got it as a shower gift from friends who went on vacation to Disney Land in CA :) 

Hann, I'm glad your mom is so positive and supportive.

Jenni, I heard of that video. Looks intriguing. I'll have to check it out. 

Doodle, pudding sounds delicious. We have it here too both instant and the type of you make over the stove top. There are also lots that you can buy in small containers. At the moment I'm obsessed with rice pudding. At least it's got calcium. 

Bb, the contractions will come back. Walking might help, but definitely the Mars bar should make you feel better. Enjoy! By the way, we don't have them here...it's so strange. Maybe I didn't look in the right stores. There are plenty of other candy bars out there by the Mars company, but no actual Mars bars. 

I've been watching Jamie Oliver's Food Revolution on Hulu. Anyone else watch that show? I feel the urge to go to the farmer's market and load up on veggies and fruit.


----------



## Clareabell

BV - I could be wrong but I think mars bars are called milkey way in the states???


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire- wtf do they call a milky way out there then? :rofl:

BV i've watched some of it. He makes me want to kill him. Patronising wanker..... (ok, am not getting started again :haha:)


----------



## DragonMummy

BB am gutted for you. so hoped we'd get our first natural delivery tonight! we've had our first induction and our first csec.....


----------



## gw76

only just read the last few posts -- mars bars are mars bars over here too - ate tons of them during my pregnancy and will continue to for as long as I can  and Milky Ways are like Three Musketeers over here...I also really like them too!!!


----------



## Clareabell

I think and again i could be wrong that a milky way is a musketeers, you can tell what I spend all my time doing when im in the states. :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh GW loving your avvy pic. Can't believe I will be able to do me one of them piccys next week! ARGH so excited!!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Claire, we do have Milky Way bars. They're okay. I prefer Twix, but haven't had any in a while. 

DM, I think it's funny you can't stand Jamie Oliver. I suppose you'd like us to keep him in the US?


----------



## Starry Night

I hate not being able to check online anymore. I'm missing all the excitement. :(

Congrats to those (gw, others...sorry) who have had their babies!! Good luck, BB! I really hope this is it for you!!

I love Mars bars! so good. But we just bought Nutella so I don't need more of a chocolate fix right now. ha ha. My mom promises to only make healthy stuff when she comes to help with the baby. I will have gained 50 pounds by the time baby comes. My SiL did with my nephew and she managed to lose it all. I can too!!

AFM - finally full term!! With all the complications I had the first 6 months of my pregnancy I thought this day would never come. And now I have a completely normal pregnancy and my little man is as healthy and active as can be. He started to drop two weeks ago and I feel like I'm sitting on his head all the time. LOL The past few days I've been getting loads of cramps to the point of feeling nauseous. Some have been defnite BH (aching lower back and a sudden tightening of the stomach) but mostly just aches and cramps. I do feel as if I'm not going to go the full 40 weeks though. all the babies in DH's family have come early in the 38 week range.

Our house still isn't selling so it looks like our baby will be living in our one-bedroom rental for a little while. We are going to set up a mini-nursery in our bedroom as the house is old and totally inappropriate to have the baby anywhere else.


----------



## BlueViolet

Oh, and we have Milky Way and 3 Musketeers. They're similar because they're made with that softer mousse-like chocolate. I prefer the truffle type chocolate, which probably is loaded with more calories and fat. Godiva truffles are amazing. Good thing I don't live close to one of those stores.


----------



## mummySS

Just a week to go DM! :happydance:

Also in case anyone hasn't seen Sherri's FB update, she is being sectioned tonight and Colby will be here very soon! There was quite low fluid so they thought it best to have him out. V exciting. If you're reading Sher, good luck!

Am at the 'rents using their internet, and my mum just told me that her waters didn't break either time - she went 10 days over with my sis and then had to be induced, and 4 days over with me and had to be induced... Oh dear... Hann i think you and I are in the same boat on this. And as for the pain relief... Emergency c-sec for my sister and epidural with me. So I don't fancy my chances of pushing through the pain lol!

BV - gorgeous stroller, I love the Minnie addition too!

Mmm three muskateers, yum. My favourite sweet US export though has to be Cinnabon. OMG. Heaven.


----------



## MrsWez

YAY for Sherri. I hope Colby is a healthy little man, I'm sure she is nervous. I believe this is the furthest she has ever been in a pregnancy too.

We have tons of different kinds of candy bars and sweets here. It's easy for me to ignore them for the most part. 

Sorry they are tapering off, BB. I hope the chocolate helps.

BV, I can't stand Jamie Oliver, I eat lots of local produce thanks to the local farmer's market and I understand his point but I just can't stand him!
Cute stroller!!

Nice accent, Jen! I'm surrounded by it so it's not so charming to me anymore. :)

AFM, I'm not ashamed to admit I plan on getting an epidural. We don't have gas and air here, so it's either epidural or natural pain relief methods. If you do it naturally, you have my full respect and admiration. It's just not something for me. I bought pineapple for dessert tonight, time to begin operation eviction!


----------



## Hann12

Simmy - very similar - 11 days over with sis, 3 days over with me! At least you are due before me though.....


----------



## Clareabell

Owwwww my back hurts so much I dont know how you girls with SPD and back problems have coped for so long!!! How do you sleep??


----------



## amand_a

You girls have been busy with your chocolate bar talk. I was good last night and had an apple and carrot sticks for desert.

Hann I'm sorry your consultant was so awful, way to make a pregnant lady feel important. Hopfully you will have a wonderful and natural hipnobirth!

Good luck Sherri!

Clair sorry that you are in pain :hugs:

To all the first time mums, unfortunately you probably will go over. The typical first pregnancy lasts 41 weeks. Hopefully it flys by for you. I was 41+2 when I was induced with DD.
Just think you will get that little extra bit of me time before bubs arrives.

And the rest I have forgotten, since I read it all at 4am I think I can be forgiven. Still itching and feeling generally sorry for myself. I'm hoping the hospital will redo the tests for me on Friday so I can get some answers.


----------



## Hann12

Amanda - I'm glad you said that because I googled to see what the average first timer has the baby at and couldn't find the answer - if it's 41 weeks then I'll work towards that! 
I hope the itching calms down, must be awful! 

Clare - the back is bad but I'm used to having a bad back to I'm coping with it, just not fun at night. It's probably worse for people who never have pain to suddenly have it as it's unexpected. If that makes sense!!


----------



## Tor81

DM, that's a nice pram, which one did you get, I can't quite tell? Is it the Silvercross? Dif HV visit go ok. And did your GP prescribe the antiDs to you in advance?

Wez, glad you had a good trip, make the most of DH being sweet to you, we all know how quickly they snap into another character!!

SB, I'd never heard about the Aubergine theory before, we've got one in the fridge, and we bought a pineapple... I don't actually want to encourage labour yet though.

Simmy, I'm really not sure where my energy is coming from, and I wish people would appreciate how well I'm doing for 8 1/2 months pregnant, I know I'm lucky but I'd still appreciate some acknowledgment, especially from DH who thinks he's allowed to get moody because HE's tired!!! Sorry, bit of a rant there! :blush:
And yes, my baby will be half Chinese so can't wait to see what he/she looks like! Think I've told you all before that I tease DH about our little Gol Wan!!

Caz, Simmy & Hann, I'm symptomless too, which I'm currently quite happy with!

Hann, sounds like you've had an awful day hun, but try to focus on the positive which is that you will get the natural birth you planned. :hugs:

Clare, sorry things aren't going to plan for you, hope baby isn't as big as they first thought so that you can at least avoid the c sec.

Mel, yay for pay day! I can't wait to get paid this month as I'll get paid for all the days holiday I'm not using for the full year, going to be a nice sum!!

BB, hope your tummy is ok after the horse knocked it, but glad baby is at least ok.*

Curlew, sounds like nesting is kicking in for you, although having said that you always seem to be ironing anyway. :)

Fifi, glad the HV visit went well.

BV, I love that your OH is going to play "push it" to you while you're in labour :rofl:

Starry, nice to hear from & pleased to hear things are still going well. You're so disciplined to only allow one chocolate product into your house at one time.

Sounding like Sherri will beat Anna, good luck to both of you, so exciting! :)

Just had hot milk & hobnob choc chip cookies on bed, if I can't do that *at 37 weeks pregnant when can I?!

xx


----------



## MrsWez

You are so right, Tor! Men are like Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde when we are pregnant.


----------



## Aaisrie

My midwife had phoned me on Friday and apologised for not being able to see me on Tuesday and said something like "I'm sure you understand why Sister wouldn't let me see you if you've seen the news, we were up to our eyes" I was totally confused having had no internet and because I watch most shows after they're recorded so rarely see the news on TV.... So I looked it up, on Monday [the day before my appt] a mother came into A&E and was sectioned there and both her and baby died.... - here's the article for anyone who's interested:

Inquiry into mother and baby deaths at Ulster Hospital


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> My midwife had phoned me on Friday and apologised for not being able to see me on Tuesday and said something like "I'm sure you understand why Sister wouldn't let me see you if you've seen the news, we were up to our eyes" I was totally confused having had no internet and because I watch most shows after they're recorded so rarely see the news on TV.... So I looked it up, on Monday [the day before my appt] a mother came into A&E and was sectioned there and both her and baby died.... - here's the article for anyone who's interested:
> 
> Inquiry into mother and baby deaths at Ulster Hospital

Wow, how scary! :cry: RIP Cara and Ewan.


----------



## Aaisrie

I know right... Apparently [I'm not sure if it was in that article or another one] she had a stroke... she was only 36 and left her partner and a 3yr old daughter... Kinda makes my skin crawl knowing that's where I'll be delivering even though I had such a positive experience with Saraya and have had good support this pregnancy too. My mum works at that hospital too so I know it well.


----------



## mummySS

Sorry for the itching Amanda... I get mild restless / itchy legs and it drives me mad, so I can only imagine what you're going through. Good for you on the apple and carrot sticks! I've been tucking into mango for dessert - saffron and alfonso mangos are in season (imported, obv) and they are beautiful. 

Wez - i'm totally planning on an epi too. I just know my pain threshold is not good. 

Starry - good to hear from ya. Glad everything's going well and you made full term! 

Claire, i feel your pain. My back is a nightmare too! Soooo hard to sleep.

Eve - yikes. Scary stuff. But i guess they dont know the reason yet...


----------



## amand_a

Thanks MummySS, I am quite jealous of all your lovely summer fruits. all this talk about pineapples and mangoes mmmmm.

I did look at pineapple in the supermarket yesterday but at $5 thought they could keep it. I have a tub of mango ice cream will have to be happy with that for the time being.

Ok Just had my GP ring midway through typing this post. She wants to speak to the hospital about my test results, mm thats a bit odd.


----------



## BlueViolet

Made it through the breastfeeding class. It was very informal since only one other woman showed up. It was quite funny. My husband had to resist laughing out loud every time the words "suck and swallowed" were used together in a sentence and for the record it happened a lot. I really enjoyed the instructor's sense of humor and helpful advice, so I'm glad we went. 

Sherri, good luck tonight! Hope your husband was able to stay for the birth.

Amanda, I feel for you on the itchiness. I got a bunch of bug bites on my legs and they itch like crazy. Hope you get some relief soon.

Starry, it's nice to hear from you and glad all is well. 

Tor, chocolate and milk in bed sounds yummy! 

Hann, my midwife told me it's a myth that first time moms are overdue. She says it's likely that it will happen around 39-41wks and it's tough to predict. I suppose everyone is different. 

Clarea, hope your back feels better. My husband pulled a back muscle and he's acting like a baby. I'm glad to take care of him with massage and a heating pad, but I made sure to point out that I never got grumpy or complained about giving him a back rub, in hopes that he will reciprocate once he's better. To be fair, he did give me an amazing foot rub last night. I'm hoping for a repeat performance soon.


----------



## Tor81

Eve, OMG that's so sad, and must be extra scary for you. Got to admit that I was about to click on that link but decided against it, trying to think happy & calm thoughts about giving birth.

Simmy, I'm not going to pretend I know my mangoes but saffron & alfonso do sound good!

Amanda, hope it's good news on your test results.

BV, your breast feeding class sounds fun, did you learn a lot? BF is probably the part I'm most worried about, everyone says it's easy as long as you get baby in the right position but it sounds so hard to get right.

AFM, my manager said I couldn't work from home this week but could work "reduced hours" if that helps, she's actually on holiday yesterday & today so I left work just after 3pm yesterday & thinking about not going in until 10/11am today as I know I'll be there until 6.30pm tonight and then have NCT at 7.30pm. Only 5 working days left...

xx


----------



## Hann12

Tor - you should do that, you have been working hard and they should be flexible with you! Hope the day is okay!

Off to the chiropractor in an hour, then popping into town for some stuff. I might also call the local acupuncturist to see about a few appointments over the next 4 weeks as I used this to start ovulating and it was really effective so hoping it will help with birth. I don't think they'll use the induction techniques until I get to 40 weeks but the techniques they can use are meant to tone the uterus and relax the body and give you a shorter labour time. I think anything is worth trying, and its only £15 a go at the one here so worth a bash! I'll let you know if I get an appointment!


----------



## caz_hills

Morning everyone,

Loved the talk about chocolate bars overnight! Ive sent Neel off to work with the millionaire shortbread so that I dont eat them  Im left with loads of pineapple and no chocolate so fingers crossed I can be disciplined!

Starry Night  congrats on being full term! 

DM  I think Ive missed your update, are you definitely having a c-section next week? 

Simmy  my Mum had all three of us without any drugs, just gas and air and me and my twin sister were both breech! My Mum was hard core! But my twin sister said that she coped terribly with the pain and had an epidural at 4 cms. So I hope I take after my Mum as she did so well! But I am totally open to every form of pain relief - I'll just have to see what happens.

Sherri  if youre reading this good luck hun, cant wait to hear your news and I hope that everything is going smoothly for you. xxx :hugs:

Eve  I havent read the article as I think it may scare me but from what youve said that is so scary.. Im sure the hospital is fine, maybe she had some underlying conditions or something.

BV  youre not the only one whose husband couldnt stop laughing at breast comments. Neel found the whole thing a bit humorous but thankfully she didnt say too many funny words!

Tor  I cant believe youre still working, youre superwoman! I hope you manage to take it easy this week and get some reduced hours in.

Hann  hope you manage to get some appointments scheduled in. Sounds very reasonable for the treatments.

AFM  seeing midwife at 8.50 am then will be back home and chilling out. Hoping to go for a swim later on to relax and get some exercise.

xx


----------



## curlew

morning all

wow had the most amazing sleep last night only woke once for a wee and then slept from 10pm to 7am - yeehaaa. First decent sleep in weeks.

BV - glad your breastfeeding class went well.

Sherri - good luck with Colby.

Anna - hope you get induced today and they have bed for you!!

DM - funny I know I am going for a section and am getting a bit nervous about it too. My pre op is 4th July so two weeks yesterday and I am a bit anxious.

starry - sorry your house isn't selling. We have had DH house on the market since last september and although we have a buyer they need to sell theirs and no-one else seems interested in buying ours:growlmad:

wez - no need to be ashamed of an epidural. If its what makes things better for you then you go for it.

Tor - hob nobs and milk in bed sounds delish.

Eve - quite a scary news article but bear in mond how many babies are delivered every day/week at the hospital with no probs. Its just that incidents like this get high profile news coverage as it is so devestating.

Amanda - fingers crossed your doctor comes back with some news today.

right off to take dS to school then start my to do list.


----------



## Tor81

Hann, the accupuncture sounds good, let us know how you get on.

Caz, enjoy your chill out day. Swimming sounds good, I need to find a local pool, think it'll be great to find some baby swimming classes.

Curlew, glad you got a good nights sleep, you'll be able to iron at double speed today!!

I'm still in bed, it's great, this time next week I'll be on mat leave so will be able to be in bed at this time but without any guilt. Ok, I'm going to order Gavin & Stacey DVD and then get ready for work. I'm still looking for other DVD suggestions if anyone has any recommendations for mat leave/early labour!

xx


----------



## Hann12

Caz - let us know how you get on with mw - I see mine on Thursday and want to know how engaged the head is, they never tell me!! Maybe it's not at all but I think it is!


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Just had a good read. Immediately forgotten most of it. My bad.....

Sherri an Anna good luck today!

Caz, yes I am booked in for Monday. Pre op is Thursday so should get my booking in time.

Tor make sure you take it easy. Can't believe you're still working, but then my maternity leave only officially starts today, I've been on leave so far. In answer to the questions, buggy is a Britax Vigour 3+ which I bought beginning of last year when we were ttc. It was 150 sheckels from 320 in the next sale and I couldn't resist. Hv was lovely, am pleased I met her. Need to make an appt this week to see gp re happy pills.

Had some monstrous contractions last night that woke me up. One was so bad that it made me quite grateful to be having a csec! :rofl: 

Got period pains now. Still getting pale brown discharge. Not feeling infected or anything so assuming its just old blood wearing away. Is like the start of a period.


----------



## Clareabell

Morning! 

Caz - hope all goes well with your MW. 

Tor - you are hard core still working! I feel like I have been of a life time already. Ummm DVDs? I have been watching true blood, quite good! Gavin and stacey is great. Have you seen the inbetweeners? That's also very funny :)

curlew - yay for sleep! 

Linds- boo for bh but glad you have a nice health visitor. 

AFM - appalling night sleep with back ache. Now I'm having savage bh Currently sitting in the bath which is so hot I'm sweating but my god it feels good! Only 2 hours until I find out the weight of monster baby! I don't know if I'm excited or scared. Lol maybe I will have to return all her baby clothes as she will be going straight into 6-9 months :rofl:


----------



## caz_hills

DM - how did I miss your news?!?! Fingers crossed for Thursday then and we will all be waiting eagerly for your news next Monday!!!

Curlew - so glad you managed to good nights sleep - it makes the world a better place!

Tor - enjoy the relaxation! I always recommend 24 to people and apparently the est Wing is great - I'm going to borrow that off a friend soon.

Clare - let us know how you get on with your appointment and the size of your baby!!! Not long to go!

Thanks for your messages about my appointment - it seemed to go well - I see a different midwife every time! She said that the head is 3/5th engaged so that is why I'm feeling loads more pressure down below. She said that my bump is only measuring 34 or 35 cms which was the same as my last appointment but doesn't think that is a reason to be concerned as she said that it was only 1/5th engaged last time so has moved further down (everyone has been saying that my bump has dropped!). So all fine I think - I asked if as I'm further engaged now, would the baby come soon and she kind of smiled (and laughed) and said no!!!!! Oh well. She also said that it's really hard to estimate the weight of the baby, so didn't even hazard a guess. I'll just have to wait and see I suppose!

x


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah no point in guessing weight without a scan. They estimated Harry at over 9lbs and he was dinky!


----------



## Tor81

Hann, at my last check they said the head was "free", in the right position but still bounced back when they pushed it!

Linds, what happens at your pre op on Thurs?

Clare, good luck at your appointment today & try not to boil baby in the bath, or are you hoping the sweating will bring the weight down?!
Thanks for the DVD recommendation, True Blood looks good.

Caz, I love 24 too but have watched all the DVDs already, can't wait for the film.

xx


----------



## mummySS

Morning! Enjoy your days everyone!

Curlew, well done you on a good night's sleep, it makes all the difference!

I had the worst nights sleep ever, was tossing and turning and really hot. Decided I was having so much fun surfing the net, that I should stay at my
Mum and dad's. With the intention of getting up early and heading back home in time for a big delivery of ikea furniture. Well of course I missed it, so goodness knows where it's ended up now. So annoying!! :dohh:


----------



## mummySS

Ooh they're bringing out a film of 24?? How exciting!

I must confess, I just got the DVD box set (as a gift I might add!) of Sabrina the teenage witch! I love that show, lol :blush:


----------



## Clareabell

OMG loved Sabrina the teenage witch, I so have to look into that! 

Tor- what a good idea about sweating the weight down :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

Haha I haven't seen Sabrina in years!

Sorry everyone's so sore and achy! I don't like to moan but the last week I've been hobbling around like an old bid! I feel like my bones from the waist down are dying and like somebody's kicked me hard between the legs! Sooooo uncomfortable!

Has anyone else got a lazy baby now? I'm getting hardly anything these last few days- my MW said to go in yesterday but (typically) after I spoke with her I started getting some movement so didn't bother.


Good Luck today Sherri and Anna!


----------



## amand_a

I am planning on downloading Glee. I have missed this whole season so that should give me some light hearted entertainment

MummySS hope you can rearange your delivery without too much fuss, nothing worse than looking forward to something and missing out.

DM good luck for Thursday, what do they do at a pre op appointment?

Clair good luck at your appointment, big babies and gravity are supposed to be a good combination. DD was 9lb1 and she didnt fit in her 0000, went straight to 000 which I guess is 3-6mo.

Aaisire I didn't read the article either, trying to avoid all negative experiences at the moment. But as one of the others said there are so many women having babies everyday that sort of thing could have happened anywhere. I am glad you feel comfortable with your hospital.

Caz, glad your appointment went well and that baby is engaging, thats one less thing to worry about as labor approaches.

Curlew well done on a good nights sleep, it makes the world of difference doesn't it

Tor glad you got a sleep in, I cant imagine working at the moment. I am sure you will benefit from the extra time when bubs arrives. 

I really have nothing exciting to contribute, I did manage to finish an essay which was a bonus. Otherwise I have spent way too much time googling things, which has just managed to stress me out :dohh:


----------



## caz_hills

...... I have to admit that on Sky Living there are loads of back episodes of Americas next top model which I've also been watching!!!!!


----------



## mummySS

Woop woop the nice ikea men came back! I now have all the nursery furniture! :happydance:

If anyone's interested we've gone for this, along with a matching set of drawers:
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10159834#

Much cheaper than actual nursery furniture... 

I feel so behind all of you - most of you were setting up nurseries months ago! Baby simmy just needs to stay put for a couple of weeks, then we'll be ok :)

I'm so pleased it's not just me who's a Sabrina fan!


----------



## SugarBeth

Ugh, up at 5 am again. Gotta say, I dislike this part of pregnancy the most. It's scary bc I can't figure out what my body is doing and I have no idea when things might happen. I've also made a bathroom trip every single hour since midnight and can barely sleep from all the cramping up. It hurts enough to keep me awake all night, but not enough to mean anything. 

Btw, is anyone else noticing an increase of CM lately? For the past few days or so I've had loads of it. Dunno if it's random or part of this stage?


----------



## caz_hills

mummySS said:


> Woop woop the nice ikea men came back! I now have all the nursery furniture! :happydance:
> 
> If anyone's interested we've gone for this, along with a matching set of drawers:
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10159834#
> 
> Much cheaper than actual nursery furniture...
> 
> I feel so behind all of you - most of you were setting up nurseries months ago! Baby simmy just needs to stay put for a couple of weeks, then we'll be ok :)
> 
> I'm so pleased it's not just me who's a Sabrina fan!

Looks gorgeous! I'm sure it will look lovely when it's all set up and put together. x


----------



## Doodlepants

SB- I think it's pretty normal at the very end- I don't think it'll be much longer for you :)

Ugh, please excuse my mini rant but am soooooo fed up with my aunty's snide comments about having a dog and 2 children! Just because she couldn't cope doesn't mean we won't!! we have a bigger age difference between our 2, our dog is almost too-perfectly behaved and my cousin has severe brain damage so of course it would have been hard work for her- dog or not! Ugh, really sick of people's unwanted opinions!

Love furniture Mummy! :)


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone,

Clare - so excited to hear how big the baby is, bet they have exaggerrated and you have worried for no reason!

Caz - so good that baby is 3/5 engaged, I hope mine is too. I think mine might be like yours Tor and be bobbing in and out because sometimes I feel pressure and sometimes I have nothing.

SB - I have had really quite a lot of CM lately, its not nice! None of it is mucus plug looking though!

Simmy - the furniture looks really nice, glad you got the delivery.

Curlew - I only woke up once last night, it was amazing!

Amanda - I keep googling stuff - we have to stop! At least you got some essay done!

I second True Blood box sets! I totally forgot that Sabrina existed!!

called the acupuncturist and waiting for them to call me back. Just had the MIL call - she is still going on about the visit, i know its understandable but now we know the baby can come at any time they can't really book a train. The last thing I want is them here and me still pregnant! She also just said they want to come mid week, which I don't want as I want Greg and I to have some time as a family during the week and have visitors at weekend. I told her to talk to Greg as its his time with the baby that they want to come in (he knows how I feel) but she doesn't listen, she just says stuff like 'well its going to be crazy at the weekends with visitors and the train tickets are cheaper in the week' as her response to me saying that week days may not be convenient. Umm wait until you are invited and only come when we say its convenient!! Greg will have to deal with her though, I give up because every time I say something she just ignores me.


----------



## BlueViolet

Tor, yeah, I did learn a lot at the breast feeding class. I think the biggest thing is the positioning. I didn't realize how big of a mouth full the baby actually takes. I thought it was just the nipple. The way they showed us was to basically lean the baby's head back and have them grab onto the bottom part of the boob under the nipple and then fold the nipple into the mouth. Apparently, if they get just the nipple and it doesn't go far enough in, you get sore from all the rubbing against the tongue and the roof of the mouth. I'm not sure if it makes sense. I'm sure there are diagrams out there. A quick google image search turned out this diagram, which was similar to what we saw in the video they showed us:

https://quickening.id.au/articles/breastfeeding-diagram.html

Simmy, beautiful wardrobe. It's a good idea to buy regular furniture. You'll get lots of use out of it. 

Doodle, that's such a weird comment. Sounds like you'll have the perfect family. Two girls and a well behaved puppy. So cute! 

SB, yeah, the CM is normal. I've had it too. I can't say I've had much of the cramping though. You're getting close! 

I'm enjoying the TV show comments. Lately, I've been watching Alias on Netflix. I didn't see it when it first aired and now I'm enjoying not having to wait for the next episode or season to air. I highly recommend it. 

I suppose I should try going back to sleep. Six hours is not enough.


----------



## Hann12

Doodle - :hugs: What is it with annoying family members?! You sound like you have a perfect family. Sounds like she is being ridiculous!


----------



## samzi

37 weeks today :happydance:

Had some pains last night but had nothing else since


----------



## Aaisrie

Doods that is so out of line!! How is it any of her business?!

Hann I don't know how you haven't killed that woman yet... seriously she sounds like a nightmare!!!

BV hope you get some more sleep!!

To those who said about the article - the lady had a stroke and the articles don't seem to sound like it was actually pregnancy related. It's just thrown my maternity into a bit of a panic obviously...

Talking of crazy families, if you remember my psychotic SIL who had googled me and started shit and caused problems when Chris and I got engaged well she's at it again!! I haven't added her on FB since all the crap so when one of my BnB local friends added Chris [because we're going to her wedding just before my EDD!] the psycho sent my friend a msg asking her if she had low self-esteem because she was blatently after Chris by adding him?! WTF are we back in primary school again!!! *rolls eyes*

Hann we could do that strangers on a train thing - I'll kill your MIL and you can kill my SIL?? HAHAHA


----------



## curlew

Tor - my favourite is the boxed set of pride and prejudice - mmmmm six hours of colin firth as Mr D.

DM - ouchy for the monstrous contraction. How was H yesterday? DS has been extremely cuddly yesterday and today, think he saw all the toys getting sorted and is feeling a wee bit insecure. He has now taken to watching all his baby DVD's eg winnie the pooh which according to him at Xmas were too babyish and he wanted them put away in the attic!

Clare - hope your backache feels better. Hope your appt went okay.

Caz -3/5ths engaged that's great. Must be very uncomfortable. Neither DS or this one want to engage so I have no idea what it feels like!

Mummy - sorry you had a bad nights sleep. Your furniture looks great. Look forward to seeing pics of the finished bedroom.

SB - hugs honey for having a bad night. I have noticed an increase in CM as well but its all normal at this stage.

doodles - sounds like they are running out of room to move in there. Mine is still very active but mainly in the evening when I am resting. 

amanda - well done on getting your essay finished. Any news from your Doctor yet?

Hann - yeh for a good nights sleep. Your MIL does have her fair share of selective hearing doesn't she. Maybe you should buy her a hearing aid for xmas and when she asks why just say 'cause you never seem to hear me I thought you may need it':winkwink:

BV - hope you get some more rest. Oh that reminds me I have three seasons of alias as boxed sets so may watch that soon.

Eve - your SIL has severe problems if all she can do is worry about what other people are up to on facebook!

AFM - had to go to asda as went to get some fruit for DS last night and we had run out :doh: I normally have tonnes of fruit at home but as DH has been doing the shopping I don't think he realised we were so low. I just automatically pick it up so didn't think about putting it on the list of bits I wanted him to get. 

Have sorted out the last of the baby toys, and have steralised the nappy bin and then put that together. Have found some more sheets and a sleeping bag for baby in a drawer so they are in the wash at the moment and have my caboodle rucksack and my baby carrier ready to go in the wash after. I have a box full of cuddly toys to be washed but will do them when I get a dry day so that I can get them out on the line.

Decided I couldn't be bothered to do the ironing so I am going to have a rest now and play Lego Pirates of the Carribean on the wii which DS got for his birthday until its time to pick him up from school. He has a wee friend coming over so while they are playing I will wash and sterlise the plastic toys for the baby.


----------



## Hann12

The train idea sounds good Eve - or the hearing aid Curlew! What is it with families?! I spoke to Greg after and he told me to ignore her and that she was being ridiculous and annoying - couldn't agree more!!

Curlew - sounds like a nice plan for your afternoon! I'd choose the relax over the ironing any day. I think I'll do mine tomorrow :)

Eve - clearly the way to steal your man and admit your love for him is to add him on facebook - not obvious at all!!


----------



## emzeebob

hey girlies sorry i havent been on for a while my spd is major playing up and i havent been able to move, im so bored. 

samzi-happy 37 weeks

mummyss- love the furniture, ikea is miles away from here but the stuff in the catalogue looks lush too

sugarbeth- im the same hun, been 3 weeks now up around 5am every morning, my grandma seys at this late stage its the baby telling u wat time he/she is getting up in the morning lol

all sabrina fans- i love it 2 i so want salem the cat bless him, im a major buffy fan too

any one ive missed im sorry im trying to write with major bh's that ive been getting every hour and there in my back :growlmad:


AFM midwife has just been and told me im fully engaged, is this okay at 36 weeks?????? plus i lost bits of my plug this morning which grossed me out, plus these horrid bh's and my spd i feel like crying. all my friends and family are now saying they think i will be less then 4 weeks, i just want this bowling ball kinda pain/pressure to go away.

otherwise midwife seys hes happy and healthy, she loved the size of my elephant feet, to be honest i think she was petrified of my bearded dragon and even kitten tryed fussing her wen i was having my blood pressure done lol

hope all is well, 

emee x x x


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Curlew & Hann!!!!

Em that's fine you can be engaged for weeks, I don't think there is ever a "sure sign" of labour until you're actually in it!!! Plus your plug can regenerate so losing it doesn't matter either. Try not to worry!


----------



## DragonMummy

Going to have a read through in a sec, just thought I'd post these for you all to have a squiz at. Sorry theyre a bit massive but want you to be able to actually read them! xxx


https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0270.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0271.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

That's awesome Linds!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hello all

Hugs to Sherri and Anna, eagarly awaiting news of your new arrivals!:happydance:

BV, I think the jamie oliver show is on here tonight, i do tend to watch it, but he has gone down a lot in my estimation, hes very annoying!
Re american chocolate, i LOVE reeces ANYTHING, but Hershey smells and tastes like puke!
The breastfeeding classes sounds like it was interesting!

GW, Your little girl is beautiful!

Starry, good to hear from you, sorry your house hasnt yet sold. Congrats on being full term though!:happydance:

Wez, i agree dont feel ashamed re going straight for the epi! Whatever works for you.

Amanda, hope the itching gets better!

Tor, i agree with Simmy, slow down woman! i get exausted just reading your posts. Respect to you though!:thumbup:

Eve, what a terrible thing to happen to that poor lady at your hospital. Your SIL is seriously fucked up, she needs to get a life!

Caz, glad the midwife appointment went well. 3/5 engaged sounds pretty good to me!

Curlew, yay for the great sleep!! You too should slow down though! lol

Clare, sorry your back is so bad

Simmy your furniture looks lovely!:thumbup: Lol at Sabrina!

Doodles, i know what you mean, im constantly achey now and feel like my hips have just about given up on me!
Your aunty souns like a donut!

Hann, you MIL takes the prize for most annoying of the year!!! i like the train and hearing aid ideas!

Emzee, sorry your SPD is so bad:hugs: Fully engaged sounds like a good thing to me!

Linds, thats a nice letter they sent back! Thanks again for organising it all. 

Does anyone else just feel like they are existing day by day till baby comes, i havent got the energy to do ANYTHING and dont want to either, i dont want to see anyone, just want to slump around and wait for the next chapter of my life to begin!:wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

Right.... what can i remember...


Simmy - hilarious that you have a Sabrina box set. Was going to ask how old you are but some of the shit I have in my dvd cupboard is shameful!

Doods - OMG why must people comment? When I was TTC (bearing in mind, barren as fuck, seeing a specialist) I had a "friend" who kept going on at me saying oh trust me, you don't want two, its horrible I hate it. Er... Just what I want to hear!

Hannah your fucking MIL! OMG she has to be one of the most selfish, self absorbed idiots I have ever heard of! I do think your hubby needs to put her in her placeYou won't be getting thousands of visitors. People mostly assume you need rest so you end up with noone!!!

Amanda re the pre-op I think that I will be meeting with my surgeon and anaesthatist to go through the procedure for the day, aftercare etc. I don't want to. I would rather just rock up and have it done. Hence I want to go into labour naturally before then! Only got one more day though so not looking likely. My little lady isn't obliging me at all!!

Curlew we've had a certain amount of that. I got his baby toys down and put them in Sophie's room and he just wants to play with them and has now started watching In The Night Garden again, despite professing for years that its "for babies". I am assuming this is because Sophie has inherited his Makka Pakka and pull along Ninky Nonk....

Eve your SIL seems to be worryingly obsessed with your OH.... It ain't normal!!

Emz boo for SPD. I can completely understand as I have moments where I literally cannot move. It's a shit. The good news is when I had Harry it completely disappeared as soon as he was born! Admittedly I then had csec recovery to deal with but at least that got better!!

Happy 37 weeks Samzi!!

AFM - still getting period pains. Going to go and have a bath in a minute although moderately concerned DH will get home and find me still in there like a wrinkled up beached whale....


----------



## Doodlepants

That's such a good result DM! Thank you! :)

Ahh Hann you're MIL is a nightmare isn't she?!

Eve- what a nightmare- I bet your friend couldn't believe her eyes when she read that!

Meh, I think I'm hormonal today as one of my pregnant friends has wound me up- I know normally I wouldn't be bothered and it's just me being ratty but she works for the council helping families so works with children sometimes- cue her thinking she knows all about raising children. This is her first, in her email today she was going on about 'have you got yours and M's parents to help you' as apparently I'll need help this time because of Holly etc etc- oh and, originally her bf was going to have 4 weeks off work which she was really bragging about, anyway, he's changed jobs and now is only having 2 weeks, so now, because M's having 3 weeks off she's making out like 'I only need him to have 2 off but it's a good thing for you that M can have 3...'
OK, I'm moaning again. I will not moan for the rest of the day I promise!!! 
I seem to be a grumpy so-in-so today, Rah!
x


----------



## Doodlepants

I think I may have to find a way of watching Sabrina to cheer me up lol!!

Happy 37 weeks Samzi!!

Hope you feel better Em and DM- hopefully the bath will help with the pain.
:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Meh am ok, just wish it meant something!! :rofl:

And your mate needs a slap. Thankfully, her getting home with a newborn and thinking she knows it all will be punishment enough. Mua hahaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, haven't been online for a few days - our laptop is busted! I don't know what's happened but everything has been wiped from it including all the desktop icons, our documents and all our pictures!! I will actually cry if our pictures can't be restored as we stupidly have no back up :cry: 

Curlew - glad you had a good nights sleep!! I've not had one for ages and don't think I sleep more than 2 hours now without needin the loo!

BV - glad you enjoyed the BF class and found it informative. I still don't know whether to go to a class before baby arrives or wait to see how I get on.

DM - thanks for posting the letter from the hospital. Nice of them to send a personal letter rather than just a standard reply.

SB - am too having lots of CM, this morning I had loads!! Think it's normal at this stage. I find it exciting though as it's all being geared up for labour!

Had my 38week midwife appt today and all is good, baby is now 2/5 engaged eeek! I think midwives have different meanings of being engaged as mine was 3/5 engaged at 36 weeks but the head is further engaged now at 2/5 whereas Caz from what you wrote it sounds like your midwife says it's the other way round?! I.e my understanding is 5/5 the baby's head is not engaged and 0/5 means you're pretty much in labour.


----------



## DragonMummy

I thought 5/5 is fully engaged?


----------



## caz_hills

Melissa  I feel the same sometimes, just waiting and waiting for something to happen. Everyone keeps saying to me to enjoy these last few weeks before baby comes (and that nothing will be the same again!) but after 8 months of waiting, we are ready now!!!!

Curlew  being engaged is not that uncomfortable really, luckily so far  just feel a lot of pressure down there, especially when Im getting up in the night for a wee. But it all makes sense now as over the last week its more intense and Im more engaged so I dont mind it too much.

Linds  hope your bath helps your cramps.

Freckles  I literally have no idea what she means by 3/5th engaged! It could be the way you described it, I dont really understand it but thought it sounds good, she seemed pleased anyway and baby is headed in the right direction!!!! Congrats on your baby being engaged too! :dohh:

Just a quick question  Group strep B, my midwife said that the NHS dont do screening for this and that you have to pay for it. Should I have the test and if so, where do you get it done? Has anyone else (Hann  I think you had?)?

Thanks. xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Just had a lovely PM from Kelly who wanted to say thanks again to you all for all the money raised for little Evan. She has explained that now we're starting to have arrivals its going to be far too painful for her to come on here for a bit, or at least to post, but once she's feeling stronger we'll get her back. 

lots of love to you, Kelly. We all miss you. :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh, and Freckles, that's better than the diagnosis I got. "well, SOMETHING is engaged..... not sure what..... it MIGHT be her head....."

Cheers for that.


----------



## freckles09

DM I originally thought 5/5 was fully engaged too but have now heard that 5/5 means the head is 'free' and not engaged and 0/5 is fully engaged! Strange and also confusing that there are two meanings! 

That's understandable about kelp not coming in here, we are all still thinking of her x


----------



## freckles09

DragonMummy said:


> Oh, and Freckles, that's better than the diagnosis I got. "well, SOMETHING is engaged..... not sure what..... it MIGHT be her head....."
> 
> Cheers for that.

Wow well thats err reassuring for you?! How can they not know what part of baby is engaged!


----------



## DragonMummy

My daughter is an enigma.... :rofl:


----------



## fifi-folle

It depends whether they are putting 5/5 palpable, that means they can feel all of baby's head. If they put 5/5 engaged then all of head is engaged. My MW writes what is palpable. It would be great if they could be consistent!!!

Having a stupid hormonal day. supposed to be going to a hen do on Saturday but hadn't heard anything, maid of honour hadn't replied to my email so I started to think I had been uninvited (the bride had asked months ago whether we thought we would manage the wedding and I said yes unless baby is only a week old - wedding is 29th July, EDD is 9th, but we haven't been invited :( ) Being totally irrational!
Had so much pressure, cramps and BH last night I couldn't sleep til 3am, hope baby comes soon!!!

Working on personal replies.... post to follow. x


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks for clearing that up, Fifi! And i'd be feeling pretty hormonal too. I mean yeah you might not go but it's nice to have the bloody option surely?


----------



## fifi-folle

Caz I'm with you on being ready now! Although at the same time totally nervous too!!!
Freckles - yay for being 2/5ths!!
Doods your friend sounds like a numpty! I work in childcare and am qualified to look after babies but am still so nervous about bringing home the LO! You at least have experience!!!
DM - Lol at the stranding fears! One of the benefits of only having a shower! Although last night I just could not roll over to turn out my bedside light so DH had to get up and walk round to do it for me! D'oh!
Melissa I know what you mean, but at the same time I want to get lots done so push it til I'm in pain! I guess the last few weeks are in a way the hardest, just keep thinking of the little one you'll meet soon!
Emee- sounds like you might go early, but I officially have no idea what I am talking about :lol:
Curlew - well done on relaxing! I think it's quite normal for siblings to regress a wee bit when a new baby is coming, the advice we were given in training was not to make a big deal of it, reassure them, read lots of stories about how great being a big brother/sister is and give responsibilities when wee one comes (this is all theory though, I have no idea how effective it is though, sorry)
Eve sorry your psycho SIL is bothering you again, you really don't need that :hugs:
BV - I was also really shocked by how much boob baby takes in
Hann - I don't envy you these conversations with your MIL I love caller ID and avoid answering if mine calls!!! Is that bad?
SB - I've had lots of CM with lumpy bits for the past 2 weeks, I guess my plug is coming away gradually as it's been accompanied by more and more BHs
Simmy- yay for your nursery furniture! And so jealous of you having Sabrina boxed set!! Loved that show!
Amanda - well done on getting your essay done, I don't think I could do that at this stage!
OK I've probably missed people but my banana and chocolate muffins are ready and I MUST try one!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Banana and chocolate muffins? OK roughly how long to drive from Surrey to Fife?


----------



## DragonMummy

Well i've had a bath and had to share the CUTEST thing. Was a bit worried as she'd not moved all day so a bath is generally the way to get her going. Was in the bath about 20 minutes, still nothing which is bloody unusual for her. Then suddenly my bump jolted then the bit where her bum is slowly stretched up and up and up then bumped back down again, wriggled a bit then stopped. I reckon she woke up, had a huuuuge stretch then went back to sleep! So sweet.... :cloud9:


----------



## caz_hills

Ahh Linds, that is so sweet! Sophie was just saying hi to you - I love that!

xx


----------



## fifi-folle

DragonMummy said:


> Banana and chocolate muffins? OK roughly how long to drive from Surrey to Fife?

Probably shouldn't mention that they have a nutella centre! Or the chocolate and banana loaf that I made yesterday! My DH is currently on a carb free diet to try and lose some of the weight from all my baking! When I was off work for ages with endo I discovered a love of baking, oops! Must stop once baby is here so I have some hope of losing the baby weight (no idea how much I've gained and don't want to know :lol:) but then again I've planted 8 courgette plants and have a lovely recipe for a spiced courgette cake. Then there's the beetroot chocolate brownies, and all the strawberries and raspberries we're growing:haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

RECIPE PLEASE!!!

Nutella centre? OMG they sound sexual.....


----------



## Clareabell

Afternoon, as im sure some of you have seen on FB I have had my scan this morning and the verdict on my "GIANT, FUNDAL HEIGHT BABY" is that she is approx 7lb 11 max of 8lb 1oz. Can you believe it! My MW is such an ARSE!!! 

So now i have my consultant appointment on Thursday to look forward to, im assuming that weight will mean no c section and it will be an induction instead. 

I feel like all I do is moan on here now but my god i feel like utter crap. I have constant BH, they hurt so much, im exhausted, i feel sick and just generally miserable. I try hot baths, hot water bottles, drinks changing positions but stilll cramping!!! How on earth are people suppose to cope with this in the run up to labour then have the energy to actually push the baby out? I would give anything for a just two hours undisturbed pain free sleep. 

Linds - What a fab letter thanks for posting. Totally understand where Kelly is coming from. 

Kelly - Still thinking of you and Abbie :hugs:

Eve - Your SIL is a troll.

Hann - Your MIL is psycho. 

Mel - Totally know what you mean I also want to shut myself away. Sick of any signs yet, have you had the baby yet??? NO I HAVENT AND SHE IS NOT EVEN DUE FOR 9 MORE DAYS!!!!

SB - I feel your pain, awwwwwww :(

Curlew - Hope you enjoyed lego POTC. 

Im sure there are loads of people that I have forgotten, apologies im rubbish.


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire to be fair I don't think you believed her for one minute anyway did you? Would be interesting to see what another MW makes of your FH. Mine has always been bang on but when I was last admitted to Old Hospital (Royal Surrey to you locals) the Mw had me at 4cm over. So maybe your giant FH ain't so giant. Anyway glad to hear you're not expecting Giant Mutated Baby. Must be a relief given all your MW told you about big babies dying for being too big :rofl:


----------



## Clareabell

I go to hospital twice a week because of the BP problems and the midwifes there have always measured me as being either spot on or a cm over. 

Last Monday i measured 39cm by hospital MW the community mw measured me two days later at 44cm the community mw has always measured me at 4-5cm over, then at my Saturday check up back at the hospital I was back to 39cm!!! Its so comical!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hmmm...those muffins sound sooo good. Fifi, do you ship international? :haha:

Someone had a question about the Strep B test. I was told that it's common for that bacteria to be in the vagina area and it's not an issue for adults, but babies can be affected by it and it can be quite serious. Here my midwife said it's 1 in 4 women who have it. They can do a simple swab test down there. If the test comes out positive, they do an IV with antibiotics for 20min during the labor to make sure the baby is okay coming out of the vaginal canal. 

My mind has gone completely blank. The extra sleep was good, but I feel like such a lump. I did two loads of laundry and now I don't want to do anything else. Well, I take that back. I would stuff myself with muffins if I had the energy to bake any. Probably for the best. I get weighed tomorrow at the MW appointment. I went 7lbs over my goal for the whole pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## BlueViolet

Claire, sounds like someone doesn't know how to use the measuring tape or find where your uterus starts and ends. I'm glad you don't have a giant baby :) You must be relieved.


----------



## DragonMummy

BV you were quite little to start with though weren't you? Smaller women put on a lot more than bigger gals. Hence I've only packed on 14lbs. I was carrying a fair amount of extra chub already!


----------



## melissasbump

clare, good news that your monster baby doesnt appear to be as such any more. I take everything my MW takes with a pinch of salt anyway these days!

Fifi i dont like banana but even i must agree those muffins sound amazing!!

BV and DM, i have def put on over 3 stone now and feeling every inch of it!:wacko: Im past caring now until this bubba makes an appearance!!

Random question of the day.. do orgasms without errrm actual :sex: help with any developments, OH came home early and suprised me! i dont actually think i could have looked more minging but at least i managed a shower today!:winkwink:

Gonna go and make a spicy stir fry in a bit and stick two fingers up to my heartburn!:happydance:


----------



## SugarBeth

Clareabell said:


> I feel like all I do is moan on here now but my god i feel like utter crap. I have constant BH, they hurt so much, im exhausted, i feel sick and just generally miserable. I try hot baths, hot water bottles, drinks changing positions but stilll cramping!!! How on earth are people suppose to cope with this in the run up to labour then have the energy to actually push the baby out? I would give anything for a just two hours undisturbed pain
> 
> SB - I feel your pain,

Exactly my problem! I keep wondering how I'm going to have enough energy to push a baby out when I get no real sleep for weeks and nothing I've tried stops these horrible BH. They're so painful! I need like two naps a day or i feel so out of it bc of not sleeping at night. What am I to do in a long labor??

Also, does it count if I'm nesting only inside my hospital bags? Literally everything is in small ziplock bags, my socks are divided from my underwear and everything. Some things that go together (I have 3 outfits - labor gowns, after birth outfit, going home outfit) were put in larger ziplocks together. Every single thing is labeled, even the bags inside of bags! Then I put everything in in order of how they'll be needed - labor things on top, going home things on bottom. I can't think of a way I can organize these bags (there's 3!) even more!


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, I wish I was "quite little." Unfortunately, I gained more than I'd like to admit after college and my BMI was 29 at the start of the pregnancy. It will be hard work to get back to normal, but I'm determined once I get my energy back. 

Mel, I don't think they hurt in the least, so keep it up :) Maybe you'll manage to get your uterus to respond. The spicy food sounds yummy. I ate some jalapenos yesterday on top of some cheese fries, but nothing. 

SB, your labor bags sound impressive. Want to come over and organize mine? I just keep stuffing things in there each week. I should probably take everything out and make sure I didn't miss anything.


----------



## fifi-folle

I've just adapted this recipe
I've made these many times and now add 50g of chocolate chunks, today I didn't have quite enough bananas so also melted about 50g of chocolate with the butter to make up for the lack of wet ingredients, then when spooning the mix into the cases I half filled the case then put a dollop of nutella in the middle then topped up with more muffin mix. It was a bit of an experiment but worked ok, I think I could've done with putting a bigger blob of nutella in though (you can never have too much nutella!). If you're dairy free you can make these substituting veg oil for the melted butter.


----------



## SugarBeth

HOLY COW - I just realized I only have 9 days left until my due date. I'm in the single digits!! Woo!


----------



## DragonMummy

Just seen on fb, colby is here!


----------



## BlueViolet

That's great! Thanks for the update, DM! I bet Sherri must be so happy :)


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Congrats to Sherri! Welcome to the world Colby

Just to stick my 2 pence in...

I don't think FH gives you any indication of how big baby will be...I was bang on for my dates some weeks and behind by 2 weeks on other and he was still 6lbs 1oz at 36 weeks....

My midwife said imagine if you would of gone over your due date! he could of been 10lbs!

:flower:


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone I can barely keep up with the 4 pages of updates!! 

Sherri - congratulations to you and Colby yippee!!

Caz - I got the strep test - from the doctors lab, they send it for free, you do the test and then you send it to them with a cheque for £32. One on 4 women carry it. In the UK they prefer to treat the babies because they think the strep B test is too expensive, in the US they treat the women. I didn't want any chance the baby could have it so I did the test because if they know you are positive they have to give you the antibiotics here. I was negative though yippee!!

I've just had an acupuncture session, she said I had a strong heart beat and said I have digestion issues (I have IBS!). then had the needles in (don't hurt) and a very relaxing half hour snooze. I feel totally relaxed. She said the baby is head down but not fully engaged. I'm going back next week to see her. When the needles were in I felt the baby move and it was a big relief of pressure off my lungs which was amazing. I'm hoping it helps get baby into position and ready to come out. I also had mega cramps on the way home but they have stopped now.

Got back and Greg was home and he saw some of the posts on the thread about his mum (as I had left the computer on). He wasn't happy. Oh dear. He shouldn't have read it though!!


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> Meh am ok, just wish it meant something!! :rofl:
> 
> And your mate needs a slap. Thankfully, her getting home with a newborn and thinking she knows it all will be punishment enough. Mua hahaaaaaa!!!!

^^ That was my exact thought too Linds!!! Your poor hubbies arm.... and poor you for having to put up with it!! Is he whining like a baby? 

Doods that girl is an ass!!

Thanks for all the replies re my psycho SIL and yes Clare she is a troll!! 

Clare I'm glad baby is measuring normally stupid MW causing unnecessary stress by the sounds of things!!

I'm sure I read more but I can't remember!


----------



## melissasbump

Congrats Sherri Colby is beautiful!!

Hann..ooops... My OH has read on here before when i was having a bit of a moan. Hope Greg gets over it soon! 

DM DHs arm looks nasty!!


----------



## caz_hills

So exciting about Sherri - congrats hun!!!!

Thanks for the info about group strep B - I will ask my dr next time I see her.

Thanks also Fifi for the recipe - am now craving those muffins, I love nutella!

Sorry for short post but on my phone and just waiting for friends for a lovely Thai meal. Will eat ny body weight in coconut rice!

Have a lovely evening xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats Sherri and welcome Colby! Can't wait for more info!


----------



## Jenni4

Yay!!! Congratulations for Colby!! I'm not on FB or anything....(the only person left in the world I'm sure!!). I can't wait to see pics!!! :wohoo:

AFM.... Keeping my legs closed and my feet up as Dh is now gone until Sunday.... this is the only time in recent memory that I've wanted to stay preggers just a bit longer!!


----------



## Clareabell

Oh dear Hann hope Greg gets over it soon and doesn't take it out on you! 

Caz - enjoy your night out. 

Little Colby is so cute, I'm so pleased for Sherri and Ian :)

jenni- hope your little one stays put.


----------



## DragonMummy

well from what I can see on Fb he was 5lbs 15oz (same birth weight as me - he's already onto a winner :haha:) and has a lovely little shock of blonde hair. he doesn't look dinky though, he looks a nice, solid little boy. Gorgeous. :cloud9:


Re: DH's mutant arm - yes he has been moaning and bitching about it since Sunday. I feel a bit guilty because it LOOKED fine on Sunday so I thought he was just being a moaning old woman about it. And now it looks like he dipped it in acid, it looks awful! The nurse thinks it could be cellulitis but whatever it is, it's an infection so he's been given antibiotics. Hopefully he'll notice a change in the next couple of days. But that's all we bloody need! Plus although he is sleeping fine (so he thinks) it makes him restless and moany in his sleep which of course keeps me up. Selfish I know but i've only got 6 days sleep left. Am making the most of them!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh geez DM that's all you need!! That would do my swede! If it is cellulitis I know it can be really sore because of my auntie but it does look scary... Can you not kick him onto the sofa? You really do need your sleep.

Hann I tell Chris when I've bitched about him lol Greg needs to calmmmmm and understand that we women need to moan and bitch - it's inbuilt in us!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Our sofa isn't good for sleeping.... Would be too mean, especially when he's obviously in some pain. It's just shite timing.


----------



## Hann12

He has calmed down and thankfully understands it now! Phew! I played the 'you shouldn't be reading my private posts' card which is true as I do speak to you guys very honestly and appreciate the ability to have a vent! He has said that he is going to speak to his mum so hopefully we will get it resolved one way or another! 

Linds - hope the arm improves, bad timing hey! 

Loving the Colby news! Not seen any Anna updates yet but assume she is in the throes of labour! More baby beach bumps coming yippee!!


----------



## sparky32

Ah congratulations to Sherri, cant wait to see some pictures of Colby xxx


----------



## curlew

congrats shelly on the arrival of colby. Looking forward to the pics.

The last thing I saw from Anna on FB was that she was waiting to have her waters broken, but that was a while ago.


----------



## MrsWez

Okay, once I've done my one sided post I will go back and read about DM's mutant arm and everyone's post.

Scan went great, I'll have to have DH scan the pictures to my computer for me. I even got a free 4D pic! Jonathan weighs 6lb 6oz and is still very much a boy. DH thinks he has massive balls! LOL. Lots of fluid around the baby still and he is head down and engaged. 

I'm 1-2 cm dilated and 50% effaced. I hope this means he plans on coming soon!! :)


----------



## Hann12

Wez that's great news! Okay stupid question but what does effaced mean? I assume it's good to be effaced??


----------



## MrsWez

Hann12 said:


> Wez that's great news! Okay stupid question but what does effaced mean? I assume it's good to be effaced??

It means my cervix is getting thinner! It's a good thing! :thumbup:


----------



## melissasbump

great news Wez, you arent far off now!!


----------



## MrsWez

His face and nose, his cord is covering his mouth.

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/baby37.jpg


----------



## MrsWez

yay for colby! congrats to Sherri!

I hope Anna's okay.

DM, does your DH have cellulitis? I got a similar looking thing after I got bite by a spider 2 years ago. It burned and was very sore. Tell him to try warm compresses.

Congrats to those in single digits and those full term. 

Samzi, we made it to full term!

Eve, sorry your SIL is out of her mind! 

Jen, I hope DH gets back before baby decides it wants to come.

Hann, sorry your MIL is being a pain. 

Thinking about you Kelly and completely understand. :hugs:

Sorry if I missed anyone. I'm sure I did but I'm getting rather sleepy.


----------



## DragonMummy

Happy day! When I went in at 36 weeks I was 1cm dilated and cervix was soft and effaced. I think it happens sooner when you have already dilated once before. Hopefully means things are moving for you! And I recall that most baby boys are born with massive balls as when you are in the run up to labour, you get a few good surges of hormones which makes baby's genitals swell. Harry had MASSIVE balls when he was born (i was freaked) but they looked quite normal and proportionate in a few days.


Anyway, that aside, the important thing to mention is your piccy. What a little beauty! Oooh I could eat him all up!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for explaining Wez and gorgeous photo!! 

I love the fb photo of Colby too!

Back trying the bouncing on birthing ball to lower the baby, I want mine to be engaged when I see the mw on Thursday. Does anyone find that their back hurts on the ball? It might just be my disc problem but wanted to see if you guys have experienced that? I am still going in it but I do find it hurts to the bottom left of my spine....


----------



## BlueViolet

Sherri, can't wait to see pictures! Congrats! 

Jenni, I'm not on facebook either, so that makes two of us not on there...hehe. Also, I hope your body can hold off labor until your husband gets back. 

Wez, Johnathan looks beautiful. That's a great weight too. I bet you're excited that things are progressing. Am I allowed to be jealous that your cervix is already at 1-2cm? 

Hann, it stinks that your husband read your post and the replies. I suppose the forum isn't quite like a diary, but we are rather frank on here and it would be unfortunate if the comments would be taken the wrong way. Hope he understands why you needed to vent your frustration. 

DM, hope your husband gets better soon so you can sleep better too. 

Mine still has a pulled back muscle that hurts and while I feel bad for him and have done my best to help out, I can't help but notice he can't deal with the pain. He kept complaining last night that I took up too much room in the bed due to my body pillow. At some point he asked for a back rub and said that he needs it because otherwise he can't work and we need the money. Grrrr!!! So of course I went all emotional on him and said "so my back doesn't matter because I'm working so little?" Perhaps not the greatest thing to say, but I couldn't help it. It seems like it's such an effort for him to massage my back and all of a sudden when he needs it, I should be able to do 3-4 back rubs in one day and not complain. Double standard...eh? Anyhow, sorry about the vent.


----------



## DragonMummy

Result. Harry has fallen asleep in our bed. M can't lift him as his arm is bad so he is going to sleep in Harry's bed. Good nights sleep for me!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Hann12 said:


> Back trying the bouncing on birthing ball to lower the baby, I want mine to be engaged when I see the mw on Thursday. Does anyone find that their back hurts on the ball? It might just be my disc problem but wanted to see if you guys have experienced that? I am still going in it but I do find it hurts to the bottom left of my spine....

I'm on my ball right now. It slays my back! I mean, my back almost always hurts, but the ball adds more pressure and pain to it. Hurts all the way up to my shoulders! But I want to get my pelvis and baby in position so I've been just dealing with it for as long as I can then take little breaks.


----------



## caz_hills

Hann &#8211; can&#8217;t believe Greg saw your posts! Oh no! Hope he is ok &#8211; it sounds like you had spoken to him about a lot of the problems anyway so hopefully it was ok.

Linds &#8211; your poor hubby and poor you &#8211; the last thing you needed with the countdown now on is for him to be unwell. Hope the antibiotics kick in soon and he feels better, and you can then get some proper sleep! But just seen your post about H sleeping in your bed, so result!

Wez &#8211; great news on your scan, sounds like everything is progressing well &#8211; love the photo!

BV &#8211; sorry about your hubbie being unwell too &#8211; maybe they have sympathy pains?! Hope he will give you some lovely back massages too!!!


AFM &#8211; lovely dinner with the girls (although I ate too much), now home and me and Neel are off for a walk before bed. xx


----------



## gw76

Sherri, SO pleased for you and your family! Welcome Colby! Best wishes for today and every day...


----------



## Hann12

SB - thanks, it's good to know it's not just me. Because of my disc problems it's hard to tell what's the disc and what's normal pregnancy aches and pains. I'm trying to do 15 minutes at a time on the ball a few times a day. I can't cope with more than that as it's too painful. I'm hoping the acupuncture will help get the baby more engaged too.


----------



## SugarBeth

I just did an hour on the ball - but because it hurt, I took a break after a half hour, went downstairs and got some food, then came back up and finished the other half hour. Seems like if I can get up and move and maybe crack part of my back before going back to it, I do better. Could totally use a back massage right now though...!


----------



## Hann12

I feel like I need to stretch a bit of my back but can't work out the best way to do it, no way seems to satisfy me and reduce the pain, very frustrating! Hopefully it will all ease when the baby is born though and it's not disc related! 
SB - an hour is fantastic though well done! I need to work towards that!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez he is gorgeous!!!

DM that is awesome!! I'm so glad - yay for Dragons!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Just went to the grocery store to pick up all the ingredients to the eggplant parm recipe. I got pretty excited after spending a while reading a huge amount of testimonials (Can be seen here). So tomorrow I'll be making it and start eating it tomorrow night and into Thursday. Crossing my fingers it works!


----------



## fifi-folle

One sided moan coming up...

I am hating these hormones! The past couple of days I've been feeling pretty low, I know it's because my progesterone is really high and there's nothing I can do about it but I hate it and can't wait to get my happy hormones back!!! OK the stuff going on with my Mum won't be helping but I know most of it is hormonal, poo!

PS please can I sleep? Fed up of 3/4am wake ups!!! At least when baby's here I'll have some company!


----------



## Hann12

Morning all! Yes it's ridiculous o'clock! Woke up about half an hour ago with what felt like the baby doing somersaults in my stomach, feeling really sick! Moved so that I'm lying on my back all propped up to see if it stops the nausea. Weirdly though my back isn't hurting too much which is the first time in months - wondering if any of this is a correlation to the acupuncture? Or could just be a strange coincidence. Hope baby calms down soon and I don't throw up though! Sorry probably not what you want to read about first thing!! 

Saw on fb that Anna had Flynn last night. He looks very cute and weighed 7.1 so a lovely weight. Congratulations to her! I'll update the graduate thread with both colby and Flynn. We need some girls to be born now - come on Katherine, Sophie and Lorelai!! 

Thankfully I have nothing to do today except cleaning so that's my plan! Will probably fall back to sleep several times to make up for being awake now! 

Oh and SB - good luck with the eggplant! I hate it otherwise I'd try it in a few weeks :( hope it works for you though!


----------



## Hann12

Oh Fi you are up too - so annoying isn't it?! I agree at least if this happens in a few weeks then we have our babies for company!! 
Sorry that your mum is on your mind too, it must be so hard when you have everything else going on :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

Yay for your back not hurting so badly though! At least we can always nap during the day now. Although my baby also woke me up, worrying that it's not going to sleep at night as that's its busiest time movementwise, eek!


----------



## Hann12

Either I sleep through movements most nights or mine is a night sleeper, but not today! 
Will def be napping later!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Whooooooop Just seen on fb Freckles had had a baby boy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenni4

Yay for Anna and Freckles!! I really need Facebook!! The boys are definitely taking over!!! Pics Please!!!!


----------



## mummySS

Yay for freckles! Little Elliot was 8lbs, great weight! 

Wow 3 beach bump babies in the last 24 hrs!

Eugh... So uncomfortable cannot sleep... 

Ps Jen - time for facebook...? ;)


----------



## melissasbump

Just woke up to a text from freckles, she had him on 22nd June,, waters broke at 745pm, they went to hospital at 0030 and had Elliot an hour later!!

Congrats to Bec and Anna on the arrival of their baby boys!! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Blimey, that's the birth to have! Am astonished! Our first natural beach bump then!


----------



## Jenni4

And... I think Freckles was our first yellow bump to pop!!


----------



## melissasbump

Yay its so exciting!!


----------



## mummySS

Yes, I wonder what all the other yellow bumps will be! So exciting!

I'm loving hearing the news, although early babies are starting to scare me. I'm not ready yet!! Two of my NCT class have already popped early too.


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooooh yes she was!! Blimey. It's been girls all the way but now the boys are beating all the pink bumps to it!


----------



## DragonMummy

AFM - was woken up at midnight last night by MORE ferocious contractions and pressure. It felt like my waters were literally about to pop. I got up and mooched about for a bit and after about half an hour they slowed to constant back and period pain. Didn't get to sleep til about 3 (mainly due to some total dick starting a row in my journal, like I hadn't just posted about how fucking miserable I was feeling) then was woken up again before 6 by coughing Dragon. Am fekked!


----------



## mummySS

Hann and Fi - sorry you're having trouble sleeping too. It sucks doesn't it. My baby has been soooo active the past few days. Starting to worry me a bit, I thought they were supposed to be less active in the last few weeks... I have a GP appt tomorrow so will get it all checked out then. 

Anyhoo, I'm going back to bed til 9am or whenever the BT guy shows up TO CONNECT US TO THE INTERNET :happydance: !!!

Then off out shopping with my sister and her babies and my mum, I've got 100 squids worth of John Lewis vouchers to spend (gift from work), funfun. 

I'm sure I'll be back here later having a good ole catch up on the web. 

Xx


----------



## DragonMummy

yay for internet AND shopping!!!


----------



## mummySS

Ooh linds, sounds nasty. Why do people feel the need to cause a kerfuffle in YOUR journal??

And little soph giving you trouble again... Just a matter of days now. Will you manage some napping today? X


----------



## DragonMummy

I hope so. M has to go to Reading for a meeting but otherwise will be home most of the day, letting his mutated freak arm recover. Poor bugger is full of infection.


----------



## mummySS

Can't believe that arm! How long are they saying it will take to recover?


----------



## DragonMummy

No idea. A few days I guess for improvement. Depends on the antibiotics. OMG bloody pains AGAIN! So sick of this now :(


----------



## curlew

morning all

congratulations to freckles and anna. Woohoo three beach babes in less than 24 hours, its really hotting up.

Hann and fifi - totally empathise with night wakening I did the early shift 1:30am-3:20am!!! After my good sleep the night before I was really hoping it would be good again last night.

SB - good luck with the eggplant.

Dm - hope you get some naps today.

mummy - oooh john lewis shopping. I love their restaurant, always a good excuse for going there.


----------



## caz_hills

Hann  poor you not sleeping. Hope youve managed to get back to sleep now and have some good sleeps today.

Anna  congrats hun! Cant wait to see the photos!!!!! :baby:

Freckles  congrats to you too! We were only chatting on here yesterday, that was quick! Cant wait to read everyones birth stories and see what the experience was like. :baby:

Yeh Simmy  youll be back online today, woohoo! Have a great day shopping, hope you find some good purchases  for you or baby?

Linds - poo to your pain all night again. Hope you manage to doze today. xx

When are we moving over to the graduate baby thread? Once all babies are born?

Not a lot planned today - sun is shining so like a loser I've started a baby clothes wash. What with all this baby news overnight I might need them sooner than I think!!!

ps: checked my MW notes and she put that baby is 3/5th engaged so I understand now!!!!!

xx


----------



## caz_hills

Hann - where do I find the graduate thread again? Sorry for being a wally......! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann if you wouldn't mind sticking the link up again I'll post it on the front page of here.

Getting pains. Started timing them now. So far lasting a minute ish and 7-8 minutes apart. How long before they disappear again I wonder....


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning!!

It was very nice to wake up this morning to 3 new babies!! Congratulations everyone!!

xx


----------



## Hann12

Wow just woke up to the news of Bec! When was she due? 
Linds - I think you said you thought she might be an early one - good call! 
I'll update the graduate thread and repose the link - just on my phone at the min though.
Did get back to sleep at 7 so feeling a bit better now!


----------



## DragonMummy

She was due on the 4th so not that early really. happy day!


----------



## DragonMummy

My contractions are dying off again. Sod....


----------



## Clareabell

Linds i have had the same night as you, contractions galore since midnight but not getting any stronger or coming any more regular, Awwwwww.

Congrats to Bec, I want that labour!!!!! amazing!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Just had 2 hours of them, every 6-8 minutes, over a minute long each. fizzled out again now. Getting properly dicked off now.


----------



## Clareabell

I know how you feel, I feel very emotional. I just want to sleep!!


----------



## caz_hills

Linds I can't believe Sophie is teasing you so much. Are the contractions painful? Hope you are ok x


----------



## Hann12

Okay just updated the graduate thread with the latest arrivals.

Thread is at:
https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/638138-beach-bump-graduates.html

I'm so excited about the arrivals now - the girls def need to catch up!

Whats everyone up to today? I am hoping to go for a walk if the weather doesn't rain. I want to keep active now - hopefully move that baby down!!

When I woke up an hour ago I still had no back pain, it must have been the acupuncture! Amazing....


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone! You are prob all as shocked as I am that i'm now a mummy! It all happened so quick!

Waters broke at 7.45pm last night, contractions started just after 9pm. They was getting stronger and more frequent so called triage twice but they said not to come in yet. At midnight pain was really bad and I felt the urge to push! Mad dash to the hospital - Was examined and they said I was fully dilated! I asked for birth pool but was told there was no time to fill it up. About an hour later Elliott arrived! 

Am allowed to go home this afternoon - can't believe it's all happened so quick but am on cloud 9 at the mo just watching him sleep. :cloud9:

Congrats also to sherri and Anna!! DM sorry to hear Sophie has been teasing you, hope she makes an appearance soon!


----------



## DragonMummy

Just the best birth story EVER!!! How are you feeling? He's very beautiful.....


----------



## Hann12

freckles09 said:


> Hey everyone! You are prob all as shocked as I am that i'm now a mummy! It all happened so quick!
> 
> Waters broke at 7.45pm last night, contractions started just after 9pm. They was getting stronger and more frequent so called triage twice but they said not to come in yet. At midnight pain was really bad and I felt the urge to push! Mad dash to the hospital - Was examined and they said I was fully dilated! I asked for birth pool but was told there was no time to fill it up. About an hour later Elliott arrived!
> 
> Am allowed to go home this afternoon - can't believe it's all happened so quick but am on cloud 9 at the mo just watching him sleep. :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats also to sherri and Anna!! DM sorry to hear Sophie has been teasing you, hope she makes an appearance soon!

Bec - I hope I have as smooth a birth as that! What an amazing story and he is such a cutie! You are now on the Beach bumps graduates thread! I'm so happy for you, enjoy your time with him and your hubby xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Link for graduates is now on the front page :D


----------



## mummySS

Wow Bec great story, you did fabulously!! 

So typical of the hosp to tell you not to come in, lol. 

Huge congrats again - I love the name, and he's a little cutie :)

Xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Holy cow all these babies falling out left right and centre!!! I'm crossing my legs for the next few weeks, I'm too busy to give birth right now not to mention I haven't got the crib or change table down from the loft or even started to get my bag ready LOL

Bec that's an amazing birth! Totally jealous of the speed!! He is a total stunner!!

DM I can't believe Sophie is still teasing you!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Am quite ambivolent now.... 


That's not true. When they stopped I cried. I am soooo scared about Monday... Sherri's scathing reviews of her csec haven't helped! :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

I saw that!! But then I'd already said that to you before, I have such total respect for anyone having a sec because that's the thing that scares me most!


----------



## melissasbump

Bec an amazing story I can only hope for a birth as straightforward as that! 
Hes beautiful and Im so happy for you all!

DM, Sorry Sophie giving you gip again, I dont think you will make it to monday... As for your journal mate, WTF is she on?

Hann, thanks for re posting the graduates thread.

ive just managed to drag my arse out of bed and into the shower as my VERY PREGNANT friend is popping round for a cuppa, her due date is tomorrow!!

Sherri and Anna, still thinking of you both andyour babies are gorgeous!


----------



## freckles09

Thanks everyone, I feel so lucky to have the kind of birth I had - I so didn't expect it to be so quick especially with my first! I was scared the hosp would tell me to go home if I went in so tried to hold out but the contractions were so quick an getting so painful I thought I'd be giving birth in the car!

Am feeling ok, just a bit weak and weird! Can't wait to get Elliott home, will feel weird going home with a new little bundle of joy!


----------



## Blue_bear

Amazing birth Bec! So happy for you. :) 

We can all quiz you on any signs you had and what the contractions felt like now :)


----------



## caz_hills

Huge congratulations Freckles!!!! I can't believe that you had such a quick birth - so lucky and I can't believe you are a Mummy today - Elliott is such a lovely name.

I would like your birth too - what is your secret???!!!

Melissa - hope you have a lovely day with your friend today.

Linds - sorry that the contractions have stopped, maybe they will re-start again?

x


----------



## curlew

becs - congratulations on the birth of baby elliot. Your birth story is amazing well done.

dm - sorry that sophie is playing you again today.

Hann - great news that you have had no back pain, the acupuncture must have been great.

mel - hope you have a nice time with your friend.


----------



## sparky32

Oh my god just popped in and another 2 babies have arrived!!! Yeah! 

Congratulations Freckles, sounds like the perfect labour & birth to me. Cant wait to see a picture :)

Congratulations also to Anna.

I wonder if it will be like this everyday, a beautiful baby being born, oh how i wish it was me!

DM i know how your feeling, i'm totally being teased, its so frustrating. On Monday i had contractions 5mins apart then after 6 hours they decided to stop, yesterday i had period like cramps with some contractions but nothing regular and today i've woke up with a stonkin headache & keep drifting in & out of sleep, its like someones beat me up. God knows whats happening but very frustrating, i just want her here to give her cuddles. I hope Sophie stops teasing you soon and you get to meet her xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Mel - no idea. When I said "what?" I sort of knew what was happening as I'd seen Spu's comment. I'd text spu to say oooh no, she's a bnb'er, please edit, but she didn't get it til this morning. I was NOT expecting that level of defensiveness or attitude at all! Particularly when my previous posts were about how miserable I was feeling yesterday.

Still getting the pains but theyre extremely random. My afternoon has been considerably lifted by the man on This Morning who farted loudly while being interviewed then proudly declared that he had crapped himself on live television. Tre-fucking-mendous!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooooh Sparks..... must be so much more intense for you and all the girls that have had sleeping angel babies. :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

Your birth sounds fab Becs! Glad you didn't deliver in the car!!!
Looking forward to hearing about more births, gotta love a birth story (just hoping it'll be me soon! I'll be going mental if it's overdue!)

Is it normal to have really bad lower abdo pain at this point in pregnancy? I have had it since the false alarm on Saturday. When I say bad, like 2 co-codamol not touching it at times!


----------



## DragonMummy

i've had a lot of that. to the point where DH has to manouver me about as I can't get up or walk cos of the pain and pressure. I think it's normal. they didn't seem to fazed when I got it for the first time while in hosp but who knows....


----------



## sparky32

I'm not too sure our desperation to meet our babies is any less than everyone else. The only difference maybe is our fear factor which i guess gets worse as each day passes, with nothing else to fill the head at times, it does creep in. But i have a beautiful guardian angel making sure her little sister arrives safetly, that i do believe for sure.

As for tge man farting on tv i so wish i saw that haha hope someone puts it on youtube!!!


----------



## sparky32

I think its normal too, the pressure gets bad at times and like DM said you find it hard to walk around, its like baby is gonna just fall out and trying to poo can be rather uncomfortable :(


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> @Mel - no idea. When I said "what?" I sort of knew what was happening as I'd seen Spu's comment. I'd text spu to say oooh no, she's a bnb'er, please edit, but she didn't get it til this morning. I was NOT expecting that level of defensiveness or attitude at all! Particularly when my previous posts were about how miserable I was feeling yesterday.
> 
> Still getting the pains but theyre extremely random. My afternoon has been considerably lifted by the man on This Morning who farted loudly while being interviewed then proudly declared that he had crapped himself on live television. Tre-fucking-mendous!

Seriously! Fpmsl!! Who was this guy?? Must youtube it when I get back online! Oh and I haven't been keeping up with your journal lately but sounds very annoying! Will try to catch up when back online. 

Argh my day is not really going as planned, all sounded wonderful at 7 this morning. BT guy can't install the phone line til the rain stops, and my mum and sis are already out shopping because they had to fit it in with the babies' timing (my niece and nephew). Meh!

Oh and they delivered the Internet hub at 9 this morning, didn't bother ringing the bell, and now it's been sent back to the post office and I have to wait 24 hrs to collect it! Serious effing numpties!!

Hann - I think I'm having the kind of day you had with your M&P delivery! :(

Sorry for the moan... I'll get over it.


----------



## sparky32

Mummyss, my husband would laugh if he reads your comment about the BT man, he too is a BT Engineer and if rain stopped him fixing peoples phones he would rarely work. Think the guy must be chancing his luck xx


----------



## Doodlepants

LOL at the man on this morning! I'm so gutted that I missed it!

Well- we were about to buy a new tv as ours was 'broken'- when you turned it on it just kept flashing red, blue and green- M looked it up and he and my dad came to the conclusion that 'it's f***ed!'- well- I have fixed it! :smug:
I shall be milking this for ages! Bloody men 'eh- just needed a woman's touch!

Today has gone a lot better than yesterday :)
Poor Holly was threatened with blood tests today as we had to take her to the docs as she had (TMI WARNING) white poo... They were quite concerned but thankfully she doesn't look yellowy or anything and is well otherwise so they want to to send in a sample and keep an eye on her for now- hopefully it'll just be one of those things- yesterday there was talk of taking her to hospital and all sorts- cue me worrying all night. But thankfully they said we can see how she goes. I made the mistake of googling it so I'm quite relieved to hear that it's most likely nothing more than an infection.....

Hmm I need to get to sainsburys.....not sure what I can make out of sausages, rice pudding and a sachet of angel delight?! :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats to Freckles and Anna!!


----------



## mummySS

Lol sparky - goodness knows, he's currently sat having a cup of tea and some biscuits! :rofl:

Doods - well done on fixing the telly! Honestly sometimes men just overcomplicate things! And pleased to hear holly's ok!


----------



## Aaisrie

Doods can white poo not be something to do with gall stones/problems? Not trying to freak you just wondering because it was one of the things they asked me about when I was being tested. Glad you fixed the TV though!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Aaisrie said:


> Doods can white poo not be something to do with gall stones/problems? Not trying to freak you just wondering because it was one of the things they asked me about when I was being tested. Glad you fixed the TV though!!

Well, it can be a number of things- they think she's had an infection as she looks so well. They thought it could be her liver which could be as a result of blocked ducts, cancer, hep A, cystic fybrosis or something else I can't remember. I spent last night petrified that it was something serious. We won't know much until she 'goes' again but she looks so well I'm confident that she's fine. Was a scary night though- I'm glad she didn't need the blood test this morning! x


----------



## melissasbump

Fifi, ive been getting those low pains too, i quite like it as it makes me feel like something is happening (wishful thinking) 

Caz, i dont think you are on the front page, DM ,can you add Caz, 15th July DD same as moi!

Mummy so annoying about your delivery and the BT man, are they afraid of getting wet? lol

Sparks, wish it were me too! lol our times will come very soon hopefully! 

My friend just left, she has been really itchy last couple of days so MW sent her up the hospital and they gave her a liver function test which she goes back for the results this afternoon, apparently there is a chance they may induce her as this itchiness can be a sign of something (cant remember what) Exciting!


----------



## DragonMummy

All over it!


----------



## Clareabell

What a great birth story Bec, I hope i have a similar birth. Elliott is beautiful :) Just goes to show that these little babies really are going to turn up at anytime!! One minute its a couple 5 hours later its a family, so cool :) I cant wait. 

Doods - Sorry to hear that Holly is poorly hope it turns out to be nothing. :hugs:

Mel - Glad you had a nice time with your friend. 

Simmy - Sorry you are having a shitty day, the weather is pants. Where is June?


----------



## fifi-folle

Thanks for reassuring me. This pregnancy malarky is such a mystery most of the time! In some ways a scheduled induction or c-section has it's benefits, oh to know when these little bundles of joy will make their grand entrance :lol:


----------



## DragonMummy

Fifi i'm scheduled - still have no idea :rofl:

Here is the farting man on This Morning. To give you an idea of the feature, they were doing a thing where they find iconic people from the past (the twins from Fun House, the shake n vac woman) and then this guy comes on! My favourite bit is at 1.25 when he announces that he's just crapped himself! Now I personally think he staged it for attention (the nose picking in the first sequence with the farting = too much) but watching Phil Schofield trying to keep it together was brill!


THIS


----------



## T8ty

An artform :S not sure about that one! Although thats sooo hilarious


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah he struck me as being a bit mentally ill.....


----------



## Clareabell

Surely thats not for real? I agree definate MH problems. :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

DM, sorry Sophie is messing with you again. :(

I just found out my Dr. wants to take me out of work now that I'm dilated. BUT my DH is freaking out! Talk about being pulled in 2 different directions. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## Blue_bear

It was so wierd but so funny watching Phillip squirm not knowing what to say!


----------



## sparky32

Thats funny, poor Jenni she's preggers too & having to put up with someone elses farting & present tv!


----------



## sparky32

MrsWez, i personally think you should take your doctors advice but i understand the financial constraints it may cause but you and baby are worth so much more, big hugs xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Mich why is DH so freaked?


----------



## caz_hills

DragonMummy said:


> @Mel - no idea. When I said "what?" I sort of knew what was happening as I'd seen Spu's comment. I'd text spu to say oooh no, she's a bnb'er, please edit, but she didn't get it til this morning. I was NOT expecting that level of defensiveness or attitude at all! Particularly when my previous posts were about how miserable I was feeling yesterday.
> 
> Still getting the pains but theyre extremely random. My afternoon has been considerably lifted by the man on This Morning who farted loudly while being interviewed then proudly declared that he had crapped himself on live television. Tre-fucking-mendous!

Oh man, I missed the end of This Morning - and what an ending to have missed!!!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Wez, hopefully you guys can figure something out.

:haha: that clip was funny- the bloke seemed like a right weirdo!


----------



## caz_hills

Doodle  hope Hollie is ok, poor her. Hope she feels better soon.

Wez  it sounds like it might be best to stop working..... hope you get it sorted out. How long were you planning to be working for? It might be nice for you to have some relaxation time!

AFM  really tired today but not really sure why, I slept alright although tossed and turned for the last few hours half asleep. I literally dragged myself to the gym and went for a swim and now off to see an NCT friend who had her baby last Thursday  exciting stuff!


----------



## mummymarsh

oh my goodnss i have just been reading through and read about kelzy little evan im absolutely sobbing, another baby lost to the angels.... 

its soo not fair, but it seems like you girls have been amazing support and that is what she will have been needing....

when will this end??? 

hope everyone else is doing ok.. xxxxx


----------



## SugarBeth

WOW - three babies born last night! I've been up since 4 AM my time following along here, but my phone wouldn't let me post for some reason. 

Wish I could see everyone's facebooks - I'm anxious to see the baby pictures!

Freckles, your birth story sounds wonderful! I hope we can all be so lucky as to have such a nice labor and delivery as you. Can't wait to see pictures of your Elliot!

AFM, nothing new except getting increasingly grumpy at everything - I was in a lot of pain this morning from cramps, and I didn't want my husband near me. I kept shoving him with my feet until he was at the edge of the bed. When he stayed there, I got grumpy about that too because I could no longer squeeze his arm when it hurt. He also shut the air conditioner off, which made me go a bit crazed because I hate the feeling of drowning in heat. DH gets super cold in the mornings no matter what the temperature, and I'm currently the exact opposite!

Hearing about babies being born is good motivation to get me up and going and making these eggplant recipes (my back keeps telling me no, and to stay sitting or laying down. My aching, cramping belly is pushing me onward though!)


----------



## gw76

Wow, Beach Bump Mummies have been busy! Congrats Sherri, Anna, and Freckles!


----------



## mummymarsh

what i missed those births lmao.... best read back again hahaha

CONGRATULATIONS xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah SB...... you've got The Rage!!! A few of us had that last week. I'm back to crying all day now. DH literally has no idea what to do :rofl:

Quick rant. Am getting increasingly pissed off with the DKNY ad on telly with the stupid tagline "the scent that takes small steps to make a difference". NO IT DOESN'T! I raved about this at Christmas too. It does no suck bloody thing! It makes you smell nice. THAT IS IT! And a difference to what? Is it claiming to be helping the movement towards world peace...


----------



## DragonMummy

MM good to see you! :hugs:


----------



## amand_a

Wow 3 babies, Congratulations to Sherri, Anna and Freckles!!!
What a fantastic birth story too.

Too grumpy to do personals at the mo, sorry:growlmad:

Awake itching, again. It seems to be getting worse. No word on results yet either. Oh well, will at least get to ask more questions on Friday if nothing else.


----------



## DragonMummy

Apparently the Rage is contagious..... :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

So DH and I decided it is best for me to be home till Jonathan gets here. No one thinks I'm making it to term not even my Dr. So I'm officially on maternity leave!! :happydance: Time to really start nesting and sleeping in. I've been up at 6:30AM or earlier for the last month. Thanks for the advice ladies you are the best!!

I hope you are doing well, mummymarsh. I hope you get a bfp soon!!

AFM, I'm raging and the baby feels like he's sitting in my butt. It really hurts! :( My waddle is even more distinguished.


----------



## DragonMummy

yay for mat leave! fabulous news. now you can kick back and relax.


----------



## amand_a

Yay for Mt leave, hopfully bubs lets you get a little bit of 'me' time in before the big event.


----------



## Clareabell

Yay for mat leave Wez!! You can now doss on here with the rest of us!! :)


----------



## MrsWez

LOL, thanks claire. I hope he comes within the next week. I'm not sure my back can take much more. I'm so happy I don't have to deal with some of the idiots at my work. I was running low on patience.


----------



## MrsWez

DM, now I feel like a raped cowboy. It feels like he's in my butt!


----------



## DragonMummy

MMMM!!!! Not walking like a supermodel then? :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> MMMM!!!! Not walking like a supermodel then? :rofl:

I can't remember the last time my feet could get close enough to walk normally!! :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez I know what you mean about dealing with idiots. Not something I was particularly good at! I had terrible patience levels with the angry chavs who thought we owed them a favour because we'd nicked their brother/daughter/boyfriend. But when the distressing calls came in I would cry from start to finish. And I'm one of the dried up cynics in the room!


----------



## caz_hills

Yah for being on maternity leave Wez - that is great news, you must be really relieved!

Just saw an NCT friend who had her baby 6 days ago - so sweet, I forgot how tiny they are when they are born! Was a bit nervous handling such a small baby but it quickly felt instinctive - I hope the same happens with our baby too as they are so delicate! Made me really ready for ours now!!! 

x


----------



## sparky32

MrsWez, i'm so glad your on mat leave, enjoybas much rest as possible before Jonathon comes along :) you might be next, argh so exciting xx


----------



## MrsWez

sparky32 said:


> MrsWez, i'm so glad your on mat leave, enjoybas much rest as possible before Jonathon comes along :) you might be next, argh so exciting xx

I know you and I are looking forward to having these Rainbow babies! :hugs: I can't wait to have my first forever baby! :thumbup:


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Heya ladies! Just popping in to say i'm in labour. Have a thread in 3rd trimester xxx


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh how exciting Sunshine!! Good luck- hope it all goes well :)


----------



## MrsWez

Keep us updated, Sunshine! Good luck, I hope you have a speedy and easy delivery!


----------



## samzi

exciting stuff :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Ugh,
just made my angel delight and it was hard on the top and runny on the bottom so I mixed it and now it's all lumpy! Yuck!


----------



## DragonMummy

Urgh gipping!


YAY sunshine!!! Good luck!


----------



## sparky32

Good luck Sunshine!!! Xx

Yuk for the angel delight :( i do love strawberry angel delight with dream topping mmmm


----------



## melissasbump

Yay for maternity leave Wez! You deserve to be putting your feet up at last!!

Yay for labour Sunshine! Hope all goes well and cant wait for the end result!!!

Im making a Carribean curry... YUMMAH! X


----------



## Hann12

Hey all - pages have gone by today so just did a quick catch up!

Sunshine - good luck - another baby coming!!

Doods - hope Holly is okay :hugs:

Caz - I bet it was weird being that close to a newborn and knowing yours will be here soon, so exciting! I'm tired too!

Linds - thanks for posting the farting guy, what is wrong with him - yuck!!

Wez - yippee that you are on leave now, seems like a sensible idea and you need a rest! So happy for you!

SB - she'll be here soon I'm sure. Hope the recipe works!

MM - nice to hear from you and hope you get your BFP soon.

Mel - that sounds yum! 

AFM - watched the end of series 2 of true blood and then spent the afternoon with my NCT friend which was nice. She has a catering business and made some cupcakes which were delicious. Greg has a work thing tonight so its just me and the bump until late. Just a quiet night infront of the tv! I have a mw appointment tomorrow and maybe a walk in the park. I am loving maternity leave let me tell you!!


----------



## curlew

Sparky - nice to hear from you. Sounds like things are hotting up for you too.

Doodles - hope holly is on the mend and its nothing too serious

caz - well done on going to the gym and swimming. Glad you had a nice time with your friend and her baby.

wez - glad you are on maternity leave now. Sounds like its the best thing for you and you could be holding Jonathon very soon if your consultants right.

MM - nice to hear from you and hope you are doing okay.

SB - sorry you have so many cramps and pains. Hopefully Katherine will make her appearance soon especially if you start scoffing the eggplant!

amanda - sorry that your itching is still bad. Its bad that your GP hasn't got back to you especially as he was going to discuss with the hospital yesterday.

Sunshine - good luck hope all goes well.

Mel - mmm the curry sounds delicious

Hann - oooh a friend who makes cupcakes - excellent onto a winner there!

Just thinking how quick this thread is going to move each day now we are all on maternity leave lol. It was fast enough when we were working now that we all have time on our hands goodness knows how many pages we will rack up per day.:haha:

Had a productive day today. Did two loads of washing, ironed the clothes I washed on Monday, washed and steralised the hard plastic toys for the baby, made chicken in white wine and mushrooms and a chicken chasseur for the freezer which should give us 3 meals from each, dusted downstairs and then played lego Pirates of the carribean for a couple of hours til ds came home.

I have the hairdressers tomorrow so am planning just to dust upstairs tomorrow and pack the chicken I cooked today away in the freezer. Really starting to feel that I am organised now which is cool.


----------



## Hann12

Curlew - I am jealous of all your meals! I've done us one!! I need to think about doing more but haven't got the motivation or the inspiration! Might end up going to m&s and buying a load to stick in the freezer, very lazy I know!!


----------



## caz_hills

Sunshine - hope your labour goes well! Today is a busy day for labour and babies, I'm loving it!

Doodle - yuk on the angel delight... And after all of our build up to it over the last couple of days!

Melissa - enjoy your curry, sounds lovely!


----------



## Clareabell

Good Luck Sunshine, hope all goes smoothly and quickly!!

I am shattered, of to have a roasting hot bubble bath soon then into my pjs to with my new best friends "hot water bottle" for my back and "wheat bag" for under my bump to watch the apprentice. Duncan is working lates this week and wont be home til after 10. 

Consultant appointment tomorrow!! and my little prodical brother is returning from his workd travels!!


----------



## MrsWez

Sounds lovely, Claire have a great night and let us know how your appointment goes!!


----------



## caz_hills

Clare  hope you have a relaxing evening. Sounds like my plans as well  dinner, PJs and then watch the Apprentice and then off the bed! Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow as well  look forward to your update.

Curlew  love how organised you are with your meals. I have that on my agenda for this weekend to get some meals made and frozen!

Hann - hope your MW appointment goes well tomorrow. Am sure it will. And enjoy your restful evening - are our men enjoying their last few nights of freedom before babies come as everyone's hubbie's seem to be out tonight? Mine is working upstairs but still working all the same!

AFM  feeling poo tonight. I dont know what is wrong but I am quite emotional  I think it could be because Im a bit tired but hubbie came home and I just started to cry. No real reason although I saw some photos of me from the weekend and my face looks fat and rounder than usual so that has made me (vainly) depressed. Just feel really unattractive right now but all for a good cause I know so I shouldnt be moaning. Am sure a good meal and a relaxing evening will be good. Also this is my 2nd day without chocolate as Im trying to eat a bit more healthily so maybe that is hindering my mood as well.

Sorry for my moan.. will snap out of it now!

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Phew - think I know why this recipe works to induce labor! It keeps you on your feet running around and being super busy for hours. I've been working on this for three hours now and I'm just exhausted! I'm not even half way through! I'm currently working on making the homemade sauce. 

Advice to anyone who gets desperate enough tO try this like me - have someone else make it for you, or have a helper! My back is so sore that while I was breading eggplant and frying it up, I was on the phone with my chiropractor asking for an appointment!

Update: just had a bite of the breaded eggplant - it's delicious! And the sauce smells yummy. Maybe this is worth the back ache after all, even if it doesn't bring a baby!


----------



## DragonMummy

Cock that reminds me. I have my pre-op at 0830 tomorrow. Reckon they'll need a wee sample for that? Bet they will :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

Caz,:hugs: for the tears, i think we all have days like that, i know i do!

Clare sounds like a plan! LOVE the apprentice!

DM, Yeah wee samples for everything isnt it? OH went in my handbag yesterday to look for some parcetamol and found an old wee sample! He was disgusted!:rofl:

Curlew, like Hann,, im jealous of all your meals! and the apparent size of your freezer! Luckily my mum is making me some, bless her.

On that score cant remember if i said but my mum has arranged a big family do (40 plus people) for the 31st July. To meet the new baby apparently! If thats not a curse for me to go overdue then i dont know what is! ERRR MUM IF I GO WAY OVERDUE I COULD BE IN HOPSITAL THAT WEEKEND!!:wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: way to go, Mum....


----------



## Blue_bear

I had a successful mw appt earlier, although she wasnt having any of my attempts at bribery for her to do a sweep. Lol.
She said hes in the perfect position for birth and that all the period cramps, back ache etc are all good signs. She wrote engaged on my notes rather than the last couple of times 3/5 etc so i wonder if that means he fully engaged? Dont suppose it really matters anyway. 
She has booked my next appt for the 4th July (40+1) at my house when she said she will do the first sweep. 
She did say she doesnt think she will see me then though.....

So am feeling quite positive that things are happening overall. 

will have a go at catching up now :)


----------



## SugarBeth

BB - I'm actually hoping to bribe my midwife into giving me a sweep! I'm going in a few hours and have my fingers crossed that they might do one soon. I doubt it though, they seem to not like doing sweeps or even checking cervixes until labor...


----------



## Doodlepants

Good luck tomorrow morning DM, I hope it all goes well :) I know you weren't looking forward to it so I hope it won't be too bad xx

Mel- the wee sample made me laugh! I was in the dog house after accidently leaving mine by the sink :haha:

Hope you feel better Caz, I had a day like that the other day. Today seems to be my 'rage' day :) Poor Martyn! x


----------



## DragonMummy

I just think it will be more real. Am trying to focus on the baby and not think about the op but I really don't want it. I want my vbac. Need to employ a wizard to get the baby out by magic I think.....


----------



## kelzyboo

Congratulations Sherri, Anna and Freckles, glad babies are here safe and all went well xx

Good luck at your appointment DM x

MrsWez i hope your next on the birth list, you've waited long enough for this little rainbow x

Haven't read much but i hope everyones feeling well x


----------



## Hann12

Caz - hugs - some days are just more emotional. Hope your hubby doesn't have to work too long and he can give you a hug.

Doods - hope the rage calms down!!

Mel - thats horrible, why did the wee sample not make it to the hospital??!!

Linds - good luck for tomorrow, you'll be fine though.

BB - yippee sounds like a great mw appointment! So exciting that you won't be long. 

SB - hope the dinner works! It sounds like it kept you busy.

Clare - hope you enjoy catching up with your little bro. Could be exactly what you need to take your mind off baby.

I think I'm in the minority right now but I feel good! Not tired despite the lessening sleep, I don't feel huge, my backs not as bad as it has been and my skin isn't bad either. Maybe I'm having a late bloom but I'm actually really enjoying myself right now. Just like having some chill out time and being able to be out with my friends and not working! I know as time goes on I'll be hoping the baby comes out soon but for now I'm okay with my due date and waiting another 3.5 weeks. I probably sound a complete weirdo for saying this!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Caz - hugs - some days are just more emotional. Hope your hubby doesn't have to work too long and he can give you a hug.
> 
> Doods - hope the rage calms down!!
> 
> Mel - thats horrible, why did the wee sample not make it to the hospital??!!
> 
> Linds - good luck for tomorrow, you'll be fine though.
> 
> BB - yippee sounds like a great mw appointment! So exciting that you won't be long.
> 
> SB - hope the dinner works! It sounds like it kept you busy.
> 
> Clare - hope you enjoy catching up with your little bro. Could be exactly what you need to take your mind off baby.
> 
> I think I'm in the minority right now but I feel good! Not tired despite the lessening sleep, I don't feel huge, my backs not as bad as it has been and my skin isn't bad either. Maybe I'm having a late bloom but I'm actually really enjoying myself right now. Just like having some chill out time and being able to be out with my friends and not working! I know as time goes on I'll be hoping the baby comes out soon but for now I'm okay with my due date and waiting another 3.5 weeks. I probably sound a complete weirdo for saying this!!

weirdo...:rofl:

I have no idea why it didnt make it to the hospital!! Weird huh?


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha thanks Mel, don't get me wrong I am sooo excited to see my baby but I don't feel too bad at the moment. I thought I'd be immobile and huge by now but I'm okay. I think the fact I have the NCT girls really helps as they give me some social life so I'm just enjoying that for now. I'm sure in a week I'll be gagging for the baby to come out though!!


----------



## caz_hills

DM - good luck for your pre-op tomorrow. Look forward to hearing how it goes.

Hann - so glad you are feeling good. It's such a great feeling to be feeling great now especially as we have a few weeks left still. Long may it continue!!!!

Thanks for all of your lovely messages and hugs - it means a lot to me. Neel has gone for a run and is picking me up some chocolate on his way back. Bless him - I'm a lucky girl.

xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Wow, so many news to catch up with since last night. 

Anna and Freckles, congratulations on the baby boys! So exciting :) Please post some pictures! 

Freckles, I am so impressed by how quickly everything happened. I'm glad you didn't give birth in the car. Did you have any signs that you might go into labor before your water broke? Or did it just happen out of nowhere? 

Wez, glad you got your maternity leave. Yey! You deserve some sleep and rest after all the crazy hours you've been working. 

Doodle, hope Holly is okay and that the rage eases up. I've had those rage days and they're not fun. Nothing seemed to make it better...well, maybe ice cream...lol 

Hann, I'm glad you're feeling great. You deserve it! :)

Mel, that urine sample in your purse cracked me up. Way to go! 

Caz, enjoy the chocolate! It's really nice of your husband to pick some up for you. 

SB, that eggplant parm sounds delicious. I made it once and it did take a long time. Sadly, my husband doesn't like eggplant, so I didn't bother to make it again just for me. We might have to go out for Italian at a local place. I hope it works for you :)

DM, good luck tomorrow! 

Bb, glad your appointment went well. Sounds like you're so close. I didn't think they did sweeps before the due date unless there was some issue. Plus, I hear they hurt a bit. I'm going to wait till 40wks to beg for one. 

Sorry if I forgot anyone. 

I got back from my MW appointment a couple of hours ago. Last week my baby was head down, but not engaged at all and today the MW said she's further down in my pelvis. Here the stations are from -5 to +5 (-5 the head is completely free and +5 the head is crowned). I am a -2. It's not a zero, but it's something. Plus, my cervix is 75% effaced and .5cm dialated. I still don't have any real contractions, though. I felt something yesterday really low but they only lasted about 5 sec or so and there were only 3 of them. Probably BH. 

Meanwhile, I am also done working. I thought I had one more student to tutor for this week and next week, so I called before I went in yesterday and the secretary said "yeah, you're still on for tonight." So, I get all dressed up and drive over and get there early. I chat with the secretary and then I'm waiting for his other tutor to wrap up, so we can start Math...5min go by...then 10min...then the secretary went in to make sure they didn't lose track of time. Turned out that his other tutor was going to do both sessions and no one bothered to tell me or the secretary. The only upside to going in was chatting with the secretary and getting a huge home-made black and white cookie. 

Now I'm just hanging out with my feet propped, hoping that the swelling is going to go down. We finally fixed the pool filter and it's all up and running. Yesterday I took a swim, which is supposed to help with swelling. I even did some yoga stretches under water, which felt great. I should go jump in again, but since I already showered and got dressed for my MW appointment, I'm feeling too lazy to get another shower to get the chlorine off. I'm so lazy today.


----------



## DragonMummy

Here we go again.... bloody contractions.... :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:


----------



## Hann12

BV that sounds like a good MW appointment and yet again I am jealous of your pool!! 

Its our wedding anniversary on Monday and I have booked two things today, one is a photography session for just after the baby is born, a lady comes to us so should be hassle free and as its our first anniversary its meant to be 'paper' so thought that was fitting. And I was going to cook a nice meal in the evening until I saw its meant to be 31 degrees on Monday so I have just booked a table outside on the river at Gaucho Grill. Mmmm LOVE their steaks. Hopefully Greg will appreciate the efforts! I thought I would be feeling too immobile to go for dinner which is why we thought we would eat in but I'm excited about going out now!


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> Here we go again.... bloody contractions.... :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:

Linds you are too funny! I think she'll hang tight till Monday still just to test you!


----------



## samzi

any of u guys had itchy hands through your pregnancy?


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann I agree completely.....


Samz no..... should I have? :haha:


----------



## amand_a

Samzi that is what I have been going through for the last week. If there is no rash then it can be a sign of Obstetric Cholestasis which is rare but should still be checked out. Try not to google it either! even if thats what it is its not as bad as some websites make out, just a bit of extra monitoring and blood work. Hopefully it goes away and is nothing serious.


----------



## sparky32

Samzi - i did and it turned out to be obstetrics cholestasis. Do your feet itch too? I couldnt sleep nor functiin with the itch especially at night. Its worth mentioning to your midwife

DM - its so feckin annoying getting these contractiins and nothing happens. I think our little girls are taking the piss. I've had period type cramps all night and a "clear out" but yet nothing :( :(
Tomorrow i have my consultants appointment hope they check to see if there is anything happening to my cervix. This is worth than the two week wait symptom spotting and i tried concieving for 62 months before Grace!
Hope they turn into labour for you xx


----------



## MrsWez

I haven't, Samzi, they have been twitching to kill someone or something but never itchy.

DM, she loves to be a drama queen already!

BV, sound like your appointment went great! :thumbup:

caz, I hope you enjoy the chocolate.

Doodle, hope Miss Holly feels better soon. 

BB, glad your appointment went well too.

SB, now that I have more time on my hands, I think I will attempt eggplant parm. We'll see how effective it is. 

I'm getting serious acid reflux in my throat. It feels like it's on fire.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, your anniversary plans sound lovely! And the prego pool party is back on. It's too bad you all live so far. It would be quite hilarious to have a bunch of pregos splashing around in the pool. It would drive our dog nuts. He still can't figure out how to jump in properly. He just whines because he can't join in. 

DM, hang in there. Your body is really testing you. Just think that in less than a week you'll finally meet your daughter :) I wish I knew when mine is going to make an appearance. 

Samzi, no itchy hands for me. I do have itchy feet since I got bitten by mosquitoes this weekend. Not fun!


----------



## samzi

my hands, well my left one just randomly started itching before and its really hot as well. mentioned it on fb and got people telling me to ring mw/dr. my feet are fine its just my left hand really.


----------



## BlueViolet

Sparky, hope the contractions lead to labor. You have certainly waited long enough and it will all be worth it :) 

Wez, drinking milk helps me. I think Tums probably does the same thing due to the calcium. Hope it gets better!


----------



## sparky32

amand_a said:


> Samzi that is what I have been going through for the last week. If there is no rash then it can be a sign of Obstetric Cholestasis which is rare but should still be checked out. Try not to google it either! even if thats what it is its not as bad as some websites make out, just a bit of extra monitoring and blood work. Hopefully it goes away and is nothing serious.

Sorry but i dont really agree with this as it all depends on your liver function tests as to whether or not its a serious issue. Yes it xan be nothing if your borderline but if your lft's are high it can put a huge strain on mum & baby and will always result in early labour either by being induced or c-section (which is what i'm having) between 37-38weeks. Also OC sufferers have to get a liver scan to ensure there is no damage done. Personally i think it is a serious affect of pregnancy sorry dont want to upset anyone but also dont think it should be treated lightly xxx


----------



## sparky32

samzi said:


> my hands, well my left one just randomly started itching before and its really hot as well. mentioned it on fb and got people telling me to ring mw/dr. my feet are fine its just my left hand really.

No harm in mentioning it to your midwife, its a blood test that normally comes back in an hour if its done at the hospital xx


----------



## amand_a

Sparkey I didn't know you had OC, did they given you anything for the itching, or say anything about your birth options?


----------



## samzi

im not supposed to see her until next thursday. do you think i should call her tomorrow and mention it?


----------



## amand_a

Sparkey I completely agree, and i dont think that anyone with itching should take it lightly. I was more referring to the number of stories where mothers are not diagnosed, it frightened the crap out of me!


----------



## amand_a

Definitely give her a call, could be nothing but its not worth taking that chance.


----------



## samzi

I will do that tomorrow then. Its just weird how it randomly started earlier on


----------



## sparky32

amand_a said:


> Sparkey I didn't know you had OC, did they given you anything for the itching, or say anything about your birth options?

Yeah i'm on medication that i take everyday. I also get weekly bloods done to check my levels (which are increasing!) and CTG test on baby. I also see my consultant weekly too. I'm booked in for s c-section at 38weeks but if my levels have increased again this week i'm going to push for 37 weeks. Also yesterday i had to get a liver scan but i dont know the results, i'll get them tomorrow. I have had very good care since the diagnosis, i just want little lady here!!


----------



## Aaisrie

DM I hope everything goes well tomorrow morning

Mel that's so funny!!!

Hann I'm glad you're feeling good!

I'm sure there's more I've missed!! Just what we need coming up to the 12th... the riots are starting already. Geez this country needs a break - I'm sure the police among you would LOVE to work here LOL

https://www.u.tv/News/Crunch-talks-to-avert-fresh-riots/d9bbfd1d-449c-4c6b-bdea-744d405e1fd5


----------



## amand_a

Fingers crossed the little lady arrives safely and soon!!

I am waiting on my bile salts results as I don't think my GP thought anything of it when she took my LFT. I am still hoping its nothing, but the itching is getting worse every night, I see the hospital Dr tomorrow so hopefully she will have some more answers for me.


----------



## sparky32

The bile acids are the ones to look out for mines werent too bad to begin with but they keep increasing each week. Good luck & keep us posted. Once you get the medication (urso) it does work wonders on the itch xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

Yay - midwife said tonight that it feels like Katie changed positions and is no longer posterior. She asked if my back pain and contractions happen together, but it's too hard to tell because i constantly have back ache, so of course they happen together, I don't know if they're related or not though. She said to keep an eye on it and that things were looking good! She encouraged DH and I to DTD as well, not sure if I can manage that one though...lol. 

Went to the chiropractor tonight as well (I asked at nighttime if he'd be willing to take me in the last minutes of the office being open, instead of waiting until Friday. He told me since I'm so pregnant to come on in and he's wait for me. YAY!) My back feels so much better, and he straightened out my pelvis to hopefully help during labor. He said he doubts I'd make it another week, and I sure hope he's right!



MrsWez said:


> SB, now that I have more time on my hands, I think I will attempt eggplant parm. We'll see how effective it is.

I highly recommend it! DH and I had it for dinner and we both really liked it. It's really yummy. It took me 6 hours though because I did things wrong - I'd recommend making the sauce FIRST, while you're weeping the eggplants so it's all ready to go. I had to wait over an extra hour or so because I didn't see how long the sauce would take to simmer. :dohh: If I was making it for not inducing purposes, I'd skip the homemade sauce and do half the eggplant - still would be yummy while being pretty quick to make! There is a certain amount of pride though to look at a dish and be able to call it 100% yours and homemade!

Here's some pictures of how it turned out:

The sauce:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/066-1.jpg

Layering the very many layers:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/088-1.jpg 

The second layer of fried breaded eggplant:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/089-1.jpg

All baked!
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/091.jpg

Also, I just found out that my maternity photos should be sent to me by the end of next week (finally!!) I can't wait to see them!!


----------



## curlew

up and awake at stupid o'clock grrrr.

Anyway on a good note its 37 weeks for me today :happydance:

Clare - your evening sounds lovely. Hope your consultants appt goes okay today.

Caz - :hugs: sorry that you are feeling a bit down. possibly giving up chocolate at this stage when our hormones are in hyperdrive will be having an affect.

SB - the eggplant parma sounds like it was a huge effort. Hope it helps and your mw gives you a sweep as you seem to be in a lot of discomfort.

mel - no pressure from mum to have the baby by the 31st then eh!

BB - ooh how exciting that you are engaged, maybe won't be long then.

Hann - glad you are feeling good as you have had a hard time with the pain. The accupuncture seems to have worked wonders.

BV - what a pain that the tutor didn't tell you that he was covering your class. At least now you can relax.

Wez - sorry your reflux is being a pain, Thats partly why I am up at this daft hour!.

Sparky - glad your OC is being well looked after

Amanda - really hope you get some results soon.

samzi - definately worth getting your itching seen to given the info from Sparky and amanda

DM - sophie is maybe just getting excited about her appt tomorrow. Hope all goes well.

Eve - the news of the riots is not good. Hope things dont escalate too much.


----------



## MrsWez

That looks so yummy, SB! We had butter chicken for dinner followed by cupcakes! I'm about to get a cup of milk as the tums have not helped the acid reflux. I'm sure the curry made it much worse!! But it was so delicious!

Congrats for 37 weeks, Curlew!!


----------



## Clareabell

Awake, In pain, miserable and exhausted!!! 

SB- great news about Katies change of position hope it brings you some relief. 

Wez- hope the acid dies down it's so horrid I pop so many antacids a day I'm suprised I don't have kidney stones. 

Curlew - hope you get back to sleep. 

Caz- hope you have a better day tomorrow :)


----------



## SugarBeth

curlew said:


> SB - the eggplant parma sounds like it was a huge effort. Hope it helps and your mw gives you a sweep as you seem to be in a lot of discomfort.

Thanks, unfortunately the midwife said they won't even consider doing a sweep until 41+, and only if they think I'm dialated enough. Well by then it's too late, I wanted one now! :haha:



MrsWez said:


> That looks so yummy, SB! We had butter chicken for dinner followed by cupcakes! I'm about to get a cup of milk as the tums have not helped the acid reflux. I'm sure the curry made it much worse!! But it was so delicious!

That sounds great! I need tums and lots of milk just after drinking water, I'm sure I'd die from curry! I was super hoping to make homemade chocolate cupcakes today, (in vain hope that perhaps if they last long enough, they could be Katie's birthday cupcakes!) but my back was beyond broke by the time I was done with the eggplant parm.



Clareabell said:


> Awake, In pain, miserable and exhausted!!!
> 
> SB- great news about Katies change of position hope it brings you some relief.

Thanks, I'm hoping so too! So far no luck, my back still hurts a lot (not as bad as before I went to the chiro, but my middle back is just in agony!) I guess it didn't help that I just pushed myself to go for a fast paced walk. Felt ready to burst by the time we got back home, but all through the walk it seemed like Katie was really low so hopefully I encouraged her to keep going down.

Can't wait to get some sleep! Hoping that I can sleep and there's no cramps/BH unless they want to mean some business!


----------



## Squeeker

Woah, congrats on all of the new babies! How wonderful! I hope photos are posted soon as I'm not on anyone's FB!

SB, that eggplant parmesan looks fantastic. I have been looking for a good eggplant parm recipe, so I will definitely be making that!

AFM, the hardwood was installed in the baby's room this weekend, and it looks amazing! DH put the baseboards up last night, and now they need to be painted. We also had the crib delivered today, but we won't be putting it up until after the painting is done. Everything is coming together!

The countdown to mat leave is on for me... 9.5 days of work left!


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Think I'll be going into hospital earlier than planned, been having contractions all night. Getting quite painful. Oh Christ, she could be here today....


----------



## amand_a

Ooooh how exciting, Good luck! hopefully she isn't playing funny buggers with you this time. She must have known how much you didn't want to do your pre op.


----------



## Jenni4

Good luck DM!! I hope this is really it for you!!! 
This is so exciting for me to be able to participate in everyone's experience even though it's not my turn yet! Thanks girls!!


----------



## sparky32

DM - i really hope this is it, please keep us posted. Man i'm so jealous :) 

MrsWez - i love butter chicken and i love cupcakes even more!! I make cupcakes, much to the delight of my family & friends. My fav is raspberry & white chocolate mmmm

Curlew - i hope you managed to get some sleep, nothing worse than being up at stupid o'clock

SB - eggplant/aubergene parmigana is amazing, one of my fav's :) well done on making your own sauce. I love it with seabass or cold with a nice salad. Think i may have this for tea tonight!

Clareabell - i hope you feel better soon, big hugs

Squeeker - the nursery sounds nearly done, well done!! You'll need to post pic's when finished oh its all very exciting!!

AFM - i'm been having irregular contractions yet again!! I was half asleep during some of them when my husband woke me up asking if i was ok cause i was making noises like i was in pain!! It would be funny if it wasnt so annoying. I do wish they'd turn into something or stop all together. Got my consultant today so will see what is said.
Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## Jenni4

Am I the only one not having contractions or losing mucous plug or being teased by signs?? I don't even think LO is engaged. Last week my dr said the baby was fixed but not engaged and my cervix was 4cm long. I think I might be the last bump standing....


----------



## curlew

DM - good luck fingers crossed Sophie has jumped the gun on your pre op and you will just be whipped in and done just like you wanted.

Sparky - hope your contractions come to something too.

jenni - no my little ones head is not engaged as yet and I have had absolutely no symptoms so you are not alone.


----------



## caz_hills

Morning everyone,

Sparky  good luck with your consultant tomorrow/today  hope it goes well.

Wez  hope the acid burning calsm down  Ive heard its common in late pregnancy and I hope the milk helps! Perhaps a nice yogurt too?

Beth  sounds like a good day for you yesterday with a good chiropractor appointment and good news from your consultant. The aubergine dish looks yummy! Im only nearly 37 weeks so wont make it quite yet but I love aubergine so will be onto that recipe soon! :thumbup:

Curlew  happy 37 weeks hun! Full-term!!! Xxx

Clare  hope you managed to get some more sleep and are feeling better.

Squeeker  not long left at work  well count down with you and look forward to you having some time to put your feet up!

DM  woooooooooowwwwwww, let us know how you get on at the hospital, sending you lots of big hugs. Xxx :hugs: :hugs:

AFM  had period feelings (not quite cramps but you know the sensation when your period is coming) all last night and throughout the night. Convinced myself it means labour is near by but Neel has told me to not get my hopes up as probably its nothing and that we have anywhere betwen 1 day and 5 weeks to wait! Is this a good thing or a sign? No plug loss or anything though....


----------



## Hann12

Caz I think the periodtype feeling is common at this stage and unfortunately doesn't appear to mean that labour is imminent. That and what I now know are BH are the only signs I have.
Jenni - I could be last bump standing too but ours will be the beach bump babies as they'll be the youngest :) 

Curlew - hope you slept and happy 37 weeks!! 

Sb - good news on katies position and glad the recipe turned out well!

Any updates linds? 

Clare - hope you got sleep! 

AFM - Greg had a work thing last night so wasn't home till 1am but that was okay. He is off to work soon and I have my mw appointment at 12. Will update you. I don't think baby is engaged :( 
Then off to my parents tonight until Saturday so will only have iPhone connection.
Did you see it's going to be 25-31 from sat - Monday!! I need to put some fake tan on my legs so I can wear a skirt without looking like Caspar!


----------



## caz_hills

Hope your MW appointment goes well today Hann. Let us know how you get on if you have time. 

Great news on the weekend weather - bring it on! Although I'm having serious hot flushes at the moment so will need a fan or something to keep me cool!

x


----------



## samzi

ive had no pains since the other night but LO is quiet today so who knows. Hand isnt itchy today either thankfully tho the top of my foot is a little.


----------



## DragonMummy

Sigh yet another false alarm. Petered out by morning. Preop went well. Proper update in a bit, need sleep first. X


----------



## emzeebob

just a quickie as im on my fone,

uk girlies, does anyone no where i can get get a cat net from for cot/moses basket, oh brought a new moses basket and out cat princess loves it and we keep finding her asleep in i it, even though is in a room where the door is always locked, i just cant find a net anywhere, thanx


----------



## Doodlepants

Ugh, just had to stop myself from commenting on that dreadful thread in 3rd tri- this girl basically moaning on about how she wasn't going to let a baby change her life and they would have to cry it out etc if they wanted her and she wasn't ready.....
I know some people are more maternal than others but I really do wonder- if you are so so adamant that you won't let a baby change the way you do things and fit in around YOUR life and basically make out that by crying they are being devious- why have a baby?!
Plus people going on bout how they won't let their kids watch cartoons as they refuse to stop watching Jermey Kyle! What lovely families they must have.....
I don't think any of that will offend anyone here as you are all lovely and brilliant mummies/ mummies to be, but if I have then sorry, just peed me off lol!

Em- I have no idea- have you tried Ebay?

Glad the pre-op went well DM :) Hope you got some rest xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww DM I can't believe you are getting such severe "false alarms" I remember with Saraya I had like proper contractions the day before her but I think this time has been worse but you've had it worse than any of the rest of us.. Glad your pre-op went well and hope you get some sleep.

Curlew hope you got sleep and happy 37w!!

I think I'm the only one here NOT trying to get bubs out LOL I'm making the most of the "me" time or Saraya and I time lol Although me being the size I am means it's a lot easier for her to find me when we play hide and seek... [facepalm]
I had my pre-natal check with my HV yesterday, she's nice but she's quite old hat. She has seen Saraya as well so I already know her but it's the fact that she's not up to date on things - like she told me to apply for the Surestart Mat. grant which as the UKers will know doesn't apply for a 2nd child since January this yr, and she didn't know that... I'd already told her that in March when she came to do Saraya's 2 yr checkup!! I also mentioned that I might want to do a delayed vaccinations schedule which she wasn't overly happy with saying something about more paperwork for her *rolls eyes*


----------



## Aaisrie

Em I have no idea other than what Doods said... failing that maybe try phoning a local vets and asking them if they know?

Doods omg that thread?? I'm gonna have to go look now... what's WRONG with her?!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Em they sell them at mothercare :thumbup:


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh didn't think of mothercare- good idea!

Haha Eve I'm having funny visions of you trying to play hide and seek! I tried to hide behind a door yesterday (from M- thought I'd better clarify as sounds a bit muggerish pmsl!) and he could see my bump! He said it was like scary movie when that bloke tried to hide under the rug :rofl:


----------



## emzeebob

thanks sk, will send the oh on a mission before i strangel his cat princess lol

dm- glad the preop went well

doods- i just read sum of the thread and im shocked

curlew- happy 37 weeks

beth- ur aubgine dinner looks lush, i mite have to have a go as i love them loads, mite have to get the oh to help as with my hips cant stand up for long lol

eve- love ur pic on fb, i feel tiny compared to u bless ya and were only a day apart, love the fact ur dd sees ur bump before u wen playing hide and seek

AFM feeling a bit fluey today, cough cold runny eyes etc, being on the sofa with my hips and now my cold thing is wonderful lol, cats are being nitemares, princess asleep in moses basket in a room thats always closed and her 20 week old son constantly bringing mice and birds to the door, ewwwwwwww, 

im off to my brothers for diner tonight, his girlfriend is indian and makes the most amazing indian dishes i cant wait, oh and ive got to go to the vet because my bearded dragon billy isnt very well again, thats £80 for a 15 min appointment, hmm wat fun

hope u all ok, cant believe all these babies are cuming thick and fast and its not july yet


emee x x x


----------



## Doodlepants

Aw Em you have my sympathies re the vet bills! 
Our dogs been seeing a specialist- they only accept insurance claims for x-rays etc- not consultations. Consultations are £280 a time... :-/
Understandably I told them to either claim on my insurance or whistle for it.... lol!


----------



## Aaisrie

Em the joy of having baby #2 = I'm bigger this time!!!

And to quote Chris "All you can see is your huge ass" lol I was trying to hide behind the bed on my hands and knees but because of my bump my ass was stuck up in the air... I'm sure it was dead attractive LOL


----------



## Blue_bear

Em - If you wanted to try something before the baby is here, you can try putting tin foil in the basket, cats hate landing on it by all accounts!

I will update properly later, just got back witht he dogs and am pooped!


----------



## Clareabell

Im back from my consultant appointment and the little madame has the next 4 days to vacate of her own accord or im being induced on Tuesday. Its Duncan's 32 Birthday that day and as you can guess he is just thrilled at the prospect of spending it in labour and dellivery LOL!!!

I am absolutely shitting my pants at the thought of induction, but have no choice as the labetalol that im on can have an effect on the babies health if taken for too long a time. I cant beleive that she should be here by the 29th at the latest. 

Last night i never got to sleep until 5am and was having constant contractions every 7 minutes lasting 50 seconds, eventually fell asleep and today im just back to back ache. I cant cope with all these pains i want them to bugger of so I can get some sleep. :)

Cant remember much of whats been said but have read. 

DM - Glad the pre-op went well. Sorry Sophie is being a little madame.

Emee -Hope you feel better.

Doods - Im off to have a read of the thread, woman sounds like a moron though. 

Eve - Your bump pic looks great. Hope Atticus behaves so you can enjoy Saraya by herself a little longer. 

Hann - Hope appointment goes well. 

Mel - Happy 37 weeks!!

Im going to have some food now and hope that a full tummy sends me to sleep for a couple of hours so im better prepared to deal with the agony that the little lady will no doubt inflict on me again tonight. What is it about the night time hours, i hate them!!


----------



## fifi-folle

*Rant alert*
Apparently I am in "hesitant labour" whatever that means. Ended up at maternity last night after tightenings went from 10 mins apart to 4 mins apart in the space of 5 hrs. Am 1/2cm dilated but was told this could go on for either days or weeks (but the midwife hoped for my sake it was days as baby appears to be a "good size"). 
Then saw regular midwife today as planned who came in halfway through my appt, student m/w was doing all the obs etc and then proceeds not to tell me I'll be back to see them in 2 weeks, patronising me that first labours take ages etc etc, she hadn't even heard all that had happened last night, or that I am still having tightenings today (varying from 10mins to 5mins). I think she was a bit annoyed that the m/w last night did a sweep - not a pleasant experience (but lost lots of my plug today!). DH came with me and he just about wanted to punch the mw today for the way she was talking to us. ARGH!! I just want the tightenings/contractions to stop or turn into something proper. Anyway after only getting 3hrs sleep last night I'm going for a nap and hopefully will wake to my waters breaking!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Fifi at least you were told yours was "hesitant labour". Mine has gone on my notes as "niggles/braxtons". And don't have ANY of that "first time it will be ages" shit. I had that with Harry and the last MW that said it delivered him 30 minutes later. :rofl:

Claire awesome news about the induction. I can understand why you're frightened, I think thats natural reaction to being told "its happening on this day". I'm the same for Monday.

Doods I read that thread. What a dick. Sorry if this sounds patronising, but I LOVE the threads where first time mums bang on and on about how their baby is going to be raised and how theyre not going to do this or that. (I know nobody in here has ever been like that and everyone has a pretty open mind) I just think ok..... come back in 6 months and let us know how that works out for you! But i love that her whole attitude was based on her mums example. Who left her to cry it out in pram at the bottom of the garden. but she doesn't have any adverse issues. :dohh:


Anyway, my day....

So the pre-op went well. From the minute I got out of the car I could feel big emotional sobs waiting to be unleashed so controlling them was a struggle. Checked in and did my wee sample then got called in almost straight away to see the anaesthatist who was very nice. He talked me through the procedure of the day and explained how I would feel at each stage of the spinal. I think he could tell I was frightened as I was like a coiled spring and poor Mart had to answer for me most of the time! The only thing that worried me was the suggestion that if it doesn't work, I have to have a general. He said it's bloody unlikely but that is my fear. I can't miss the birth of BOTH of my children, I just can't. 

Then we went in to see the MW who did all of the normal checks. They seem to have particularly agressive blood pressure machines at FPH. They make my hand turn dark purple, swollen and tingly. She listened to Sophie and said she sounds fine. Sophie was doing her "scene from Alien" impression which she has really nailed, so there was no question that she was doing ok in there. Also she is fully engaged which is very helpful of her. Had her brother done the same I wouldn't be in this mess (joke btw.... am not evil!)

She then talked me through the plans for the day. We've got to be there at 0645 to get booked in for 0700 then at about 0800 I will find out where I am on the list. She explained about emergencies being a priority. Obviously. Then she explained what would happen for the delivery. We put all our stuff (her outfit/nappy, camera, CD etc)in her little cot and wheel it into theatre. I started choking up around about here. Then I change into my gown, DH gets taken off and put into scrubs. They put the spinal in and then when that's taken effect my tummy is screened off and away they go. They lower the screen when she is lifted out so I can see her (was really struggling by this point) then she is taken by the MW to be dried off and weighed before she is handed to me for skin to skin. 

That was when I burst into huuuuge uncontrollable sobs. Even now I have tears in my eyes. So excited about the moment I meet her. I've always felt a prolonged sense of sadness that I wasn't awake to welcome my Dragon into the world (although anyone that's ever met us will tell you it did nothing to affect my bonding with him!) but throughout the entire TTC process the only thing that kept me going was the thought of being handed my baby. So just thinking about it makes me cry immediately. 

Anyway, after that, I get cleaned out and stitched up. Apparently I get painkillers in suppository form. Fuck it, i will be numb from the waist down. fill your boots. plus the long awaited catheter will be in, so downstairs will be a lovely free for all! Also I have another pubic mullet to look forward to as they shave the top of your bush off. Must try and have a bit of a trim before hand as otherwise they will have to locate a machete or petrol strimmer.... So then I get sent off to the recovery ward where I will spend most of the day until they are happy with my obs. I will be in for at least 2 nights but I would really like to stay in as long as I can get away with. Especially if M manages to get me a private room. I loved the magic bubble of being in hospital with Dragon. Reality is such a cold, hard slap in the face when you get home!!

So anyway, I think that's it. Bit of a ramble. I had contractions all night last night and they were getting quite painful, enough to make me whimper a few times. The MW noted this down as "niggles/braxtons"..... WHY must they do that. I know what a fucking BH feels like. It doesn't hurt like fuck!!! Anyway by about 4am they were quite bad so I just decided to sleep through them and hope for the best. Seemed to work cos when we got up at 7am they had all stopped again. Maybe laying down sets them off or something, I don't know. But whatever happens, my little girl will be here in 4 days. How fucking marvellous is that?


----------



## Doodlepants

How exciting!!!!! Monday woohoo! I'm very jealous! I could be here for another 2 weeks yet!
I think it's nice to know when they're coming- I would be sobbing away putting all of the baby clothes, camera etc in the crib! Eek I can't wait to hear all about it!

Claire- that's so exciting that you have a date! So she'll definitely be here by the 29th!!

Fifi- I hope it's not too long for you- Sorry your MW was so patronising, what a knob!


----------



## Clareabell

Can you believe it!!! Two little girls will be here early next week!! I cant get my head round the fact that i will walk into the same hosiptal i have been to every other day for over a month and actually walk out with my daughter in her car seat!!! 

Doods - I hope you pop over the weekend!!! :)


----------



## sparky32

DM - i'm totally gutted that the contractions came to nothing, so thought this was your turn :(

Doodles - i read part of that thread and came out i was so annoyed and i thought hell mend you once baby arrives. She really has no clue that sometimes the best way to be is flexible!!! A hard lesson, she will learn :)

Well i saw my consultant and i managed to persuade him to bring forward my csection date to the 1st july!!!! Only 8 days to go. I'm to go in on mon & tues to have steriods as i will be under 38 weeks although i really dont think she needs them but better to be safe. I got measure today and i'm measuring nearly 41 weeks haha kinda happy i wont be birthing her myself. A lot to do over the next week but it will make it go in quick.

Xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Yay Sparky that's so exciting!!

I can't wait to see all of these babies!!! I am soooo excited for everyone!! I am expecting mine to end with an induction at 2 weeks over- so anything before then will be a nice suprise lol!!


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG not long Sparky! And I wouldn't pay too much attention to FH - look at poor Claire and what her MW diagnosed as a "monster baby".... Er, not so much! I measured huge with Dragon and he ws 6lbs 6oz. Also he came out at bang on 38 weeks and had no trouble with breathing etc xxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

How did you all find the thread and I couldn't?!

DM I really hope everything goes smoothly for you although I was the opposite I HATED being in hospital, I wanted to leave right away and they wouldn't let me and it was the worst 24hrs of my life LOL


----------



## Clareabell

Exciting Sparky, thats now 3 babies that we know will be turning up next week!! Do you know what you are having, the girls need to catch up with all the boys!!

As DM said pay no attention to fundal height i have always been about 5cm over according to my MW and she estimated a 10lb baby. Well on Tuesday she was 7lb 11 ummmmm only a few pounds out :doh:

Who is going to go naturally over the weekend then??


----------



## Doodlepants

Eve it's the 'does this annoy anyone else?..' which started off with some fair points- we all hate unwanted advice but it got ridiculous a few pages in... :-/


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve its in third tri and is in the top half with about 13 pages running.


----------



## DragonMummy

I declined to comment although I had some deliciously patronising ones that I could have added.....


----------



## Doodlepants

I had to wait a few hours before writing anything- there only seemed to be about 3 people on there talking any sense so I thought I should be more tactful or I might be ganged up on!

Is poor Hann still waiting at the docs?


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone - I am back FINALLY!!!

So i had to wait 1 hour 45 minutes for my appointment, i thought it was with a midwife but turns out it was with one of the top consultants and actually the boss of the horrid doctor I saw on Monday, so I told her all about it!! She was so great, she totally put my mind at ease even though she told me a lot of scary stuff about what could happen on the day. Its weird but I feel better knowing what can go wrong. She said I probably have a 35-40% chance of having an emergency c section, 15% chance of having a normal birth but with a ventose, and 50% chance of having a normal birth (without or without pain relief). The odds are still in my favour though. She said that on the day it will just depend how mobile I am and the position of the baby really. She echoed the point that its better that a baby is on the left than the right, which I had read, because its easier for them to be in optimal position to exit, with the chin to chest but she said that they can turn so its not totally bad if baby isn't now.She said that if its not in optimal position its likely they'll let me try to labour naturally but will probably end up putting me on an induction drip and an epidural. But will see. This isn't just me - its everyone, esp first timers that this is the case for, but it was good to go through it. It also didn't feel like scare mongering! She told me before measuring that she could see that baby is small, then she did the fundal hight (2 weeks behind) and felt it and said that its definitely not a big baby (relief!). Despite my worries, apparently it is head down and in the pelvis but only a bit. She didn't give me a 5th measurement but I am guessing from what she said its probably 4/5 engaged, so a way to go yet. She said that its marginally to the left but almost central and hopefully will turn to the right more. 
So all in all I feel very relieved and in the end didn't mind the wait! :)

Linds - so glad your appointment went well, I think you'll have a much better experience this time, I am looking forward to hearing about it!

Sparky - yippee for the new date, so soon!

Clare - I can't believe you are having your baby next week too, so exciting!!

Doods - I reckon you'll be a week tomorrow (just my guess!!)

Eve - I'm in no hurry, but I reckon in a couple of weeks I'll be wanting out!

Fi - sounds very frustrating! How did you get them to do a sweep before 40 weeks? I thought hospitals never did them before then?


----------



## Clareabell

I have just been reading, what a dick!!! My personal favourite was baby going into own room at 4 weeks so she can watch late night TV to help her sleep and not expose baby to it!!!

WTF!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Sounds like your appointment was worth the wait Hann, good that you got some proper answers :)


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: yeah cos new mums are well known for wanting to stay up late watching telly...


Glad it went well, Hann. Sounds like we have all had a good day in the hospital!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Hann I'm so glad you got a decent Dr this time!!

DM I would LOVE to see what comments you would put because no doubt they would be hilarious!! 

I'm gonna have a nosy now!! :]


----------



## Clareabell

Glad your appointment went well Hann, knowledge is power :rofl: 

It definately helps to have good understanding of all eventualities. :)


----------



## MrsWez

I just read some of that thread and think that you should have an idea of how you want to parent knowing it's going to change and evolve. You really don't know how you will feel or react until you are a parent. And this is coming from a first time mom! That being said, the drama gave me lols!

Claire, how exciting!!! 

Boo, Fi. I hope things progress for you.

Great news, DM! I really hope you don't need to have general. 

Congrats on having a date for your section, sparky!

Good luck with the net and hope you feel better, Emee

Doodle, I hope you have your little one soon.

Eve, I think it's great you are trying to get me time with Saraya. I would if this were my second. 

Glad your appointment went well, Hannah! 

AFM, Day 2 of maternity leave and I am nesting with fury!! You could eat off of my floors! :haha: I'm also drinking red raspberry tea. Come on baby Jonathan!!


----------



## caz_hills

Clare  wow, 4 days how exciting! We are having a wave of beach bump babies at the moment!

Fifi  poor you, hope you get some sleep. Ive been wanting symptoms but you and some of the other girls have been having them and its so deciving! These babies are naughty!

DM  so pleased to hear about your pre-op appointment. It sounds like they were really thorough with you and talked you through everything really well. So excited that in 4 days youi will meet little Sophie  next week will be exciting!

Sparky  another baby for next week, wow again! Not long to go now.

Hann  so pleased your appointment went well and that you saw a nice consultant. Good news on the baby being a bit engaged  its all going in the right direction!

Wez  yeh to maternity leave, try and take it easy too if you can!

Also need to read this thread in the 3rd trimester section just to see what you guys are talking about. I know Im a 1st time Mum but I dont think Id ever think (or write) anything as bad as you guys are saying!!!!!

AFM  had Mum and Dad over so we went for lunch and walk which was nice. They had some of my old stuff from home in the garage and in a box were all the old love letters from my hubbie to me when I was still at Uni and he had left ten years ago. It was so sweet! Who would have thought 10 years later we would be married with a baby on the way!


----------



## MrsWez

My 37 week bump
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/IMAG0103.jpg
Excuse my haggard appearance as I can't be bothered ATM. Just realized how much my face has puffed up too. :(
https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/IMAG0104.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

Mich you look gorgeous. Loving the belly!

Caz that is soooo lovely! What a thing to have :cloud9:


----------



## Hann12

Great bump shot wez! 

Caz - I'm like you, trying not to worry about having a lack of symptoms, hopefully our LO's will be with us before not too long when the time is right! My consultant today said that they normally tell first time mums that the baby will arrive between 40-42 weeks but in reality there is no reason why it can't be with us from 37-42 weeks. I'm good with 40 weeks, much more will be annoying though!!

Just packing to go to my parents for a couple of nights, have to take my hospital bag with me just in case! Scary!!


----------



## Clareabell

Great bump pic Wez, I think you look fab :) I however should not be allowed out in daylight as im currently so swollen that i scare young children.

Caz - Thats so sweet about the love letters. Glad you had a nice day with your parents and that today is better than yesterday. Did the chocolate help in the end :)

Hann - Enjoy your parents, is Greg going with you! I love going home for a night or two and sleeping in my old bed. Whenever i feel poorly i still have an inbuilt urge to want to be at home with my mum. Im very close to both my mum and dad. 

My stupid contraction type pains are back and i have a bit of an upset tummy!! I think the two sausage rolls I ate for lunch have not agreed. Have tried to sleep today but am buzzing and restless. 

I have Duncan emailing me from work asking if the babhy comes on Tuesday (his birthday) does it mean he cant go out for drinks in the future as it will always be "Niamh's Birthday" :rofl: im trying to convince him there is not better gift he can get that day than his daughter, he seems to think that an xbox game or tron legacy would of been more fitting :rofl:


----------



## MrsWez

Claire, Men :rofl: Of course he'd rather have a video game than a baby!


----------



## BlueViolet

Wow, again so many news. It's exciting that there are more babies on the way. 

Clarea, congratulations on getting a date and it's so soon too! I hope you have an easy delivery :)

DM, glad your appointment went well today. Too bad about the false alarms, but at least you know you'll get to see Sophie soon regardless. I hope you have a much better experience than last time and you get to hold your baby first.

Sparky, congrats on getting a date! I wish I would know when, but who can predict? 

Hann, it's wonderful that your appointment went so much better than the last. It's interesting to hear the statistics. I hope you get the birth you want :) 

Wez, great bump pic! I seriously need to take another one before I pop. 

Doodle, I'll have to check out that post. I have certain ideas about parenting I'd like to try out, but I'm sure that adjustments will need to be made as we go along. I've been told multiple times about letting the baby cry it out through the night. I don't think I'll be able to do that. There are so many different beliefs regarding parenting and the research trends change so much. 

Caz, it's so romantic that you kept those letters. It will be neat to re-read them to each other years from now. 

The other night I dreamed that my water broke and I've been anticipating it every since. What was funny was that in my dream my husband was on his cell phone and I couldn't get his attention. I kept trying to point at my wet jeans and nothing. He reassured me that if it happened in real life he would notice. 

I've been talking to my mother about her labor and even though she's been telling me for months how awful it was, she said her water broke 2 weeks early at 4pm and then by 9:30pm she gave birth to me. It sounds pretty nice to me, but then again, I have no recollection of it...hehe. I'd rather not ask what was so awful about it. I think part of it was that she was by herself the whole time. My dad was finishing up college. Anyhow, I doubt it's genetic, but I would love to have a 5.5hr labor. Here's to hoping :)


----------



## Hann12

Clare - hilarious that your husband is worried about that!! Men are so silly sometimes! 
Greg is coming back with me, just waiting for him to finish work and get home. Not packed yet either oops! 

BV - I did the same with my mum, my sister was 11 dats over due though and a long birth and she was born with the cord round her neck and had to go into intensive care! Think I'd rather not have that story!! 
Hopefully yours will be 5/6 hours though! I'm sure your husband would notice if your waters broke too lol!!


----------



## Hann12

Oh I know you guys are normally way in front of me with offers etc so you probably know this but when I was in sainsburys before there were offers on nappies and all wipes and baby products (like Lasinoh and shampoo etc) were half price. Pretty good!


----------



## caz_hills

Clare - your hubbie makes me laugh! It's funny how guys minds work and what he is thinking about. I agree with you, what better present could he want!!!

Hann - have fun at your parents. Thanks also for the tip on offers, great to know!!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh nice one, Hann. Will pop me into Saino's tomorrow with some of my pampers vouchers. I have set up nappy changing stations all round the bloody house so lots of room in my cupboard for more!


----------



## Hann12

I'm not sure how good value the nappies are - think it was stuff like 2 for £10 etc, it might be comparable to the 3rd off they sometimes do. But if you need any lotions or potions then definitely go - lasinoh for £5 something is amazing. 
The nappies might be really good value - I've not looked into nappy prices yet!


----------



## DragonMummy

hmm yes the deal is on everything BUT nappies. Will get a few more packs anyway, got bloody loads of vouchers! But will certainly stock up on wipies as we get through loads now! Nappy sacks, booby pads, nipple cream (bar-jin!) and all the washes and bubble baths and shampoos and shit we use for Harry. Off for a good stock up tomorrow then :D


----------



## sparky32

Clare congrats to you too, oh theres gonna be 3 girlie beach bumps born next week how exciting 

Hann, sounds like your appointment went well. Your consultant seemed to really understand and acknowledge what you needed.

MrsWez - bump is looking great. Your supposed to be relaxing not nesting haha maybe its a sign Jonathon is close to meeting his mummy.

Clareabell - i'm having a little girl!! So cant wait to meet her.

Has anyone heard how Sherri is doing??

Xx


----------



## melissasbump

Evening all

So much to catch up on!

Jenn, i agree its so exciting to be participating in everyones expericances, i wish it were me though! And my plug is well and truely in tact too!:wacko:

Sparky, irregular contractions must be so annoying! Not something ive expericenced yet though! Great that your date got brought forward though! yay!

Emzee, hope you got a cat net sorted, the foil idea sound like a good one though! Sorry you are feeling fluey, hope you feel better soon. 

Doodles, i read that thread too, unbelievable!

Clare, how exciting that you baby will be here next week! I can understand you shitting yourself but if its the best thing for baby then it has to be done! Hope you have managed to get some sleep today.
And re your hubby... lol MEN!

Fifi, hope you are ok, never heard of "hesitent labour" but sounds very close to the real thing! Hope you also got some sleep today.

Linds, glad the pre op went well, it sounds like they really took the time to go through everything with you, i can understand you being emotional, i mean WOW your little girl will be with you on MONDAY!

Hann, glad too that your appointment went well and the consultant has explained everything to you and also put your mind at rest. Thanks for the Sainsburys tip! Enjoy the time at your parents, next time you will have LO!!!

Wez, great that you are nesting, hope you are taking time out to relax too though! Great bump pic!

Caz, sounds like you have had a nice day, and very sweet that you found your old love letters! AWWW! 

BV, A 5.5 hour labour would be wonderful i agree! Heres hoping!

Well AFM, another boring day of feeling sick and having no energy. On the upside, Rocky had his stiches out and has healed very nicely so thats a relief and no more lampshade for him! Taking him for a haircut tomorrow bless him.
I am just feeling really flat at the mo.. i dont play the waiting game very well at all. 

Re offers by the way Tescos have a baby event on with 1/2 price on all Tommee tippee amongst other things if people need a last minute stockup on bottle type things. xx


----------



## Aaisrie

For those of you using disposable nappies I know Amazon do really good deals and if you subscribe to having them delivered every # of weeks then you save even more! Def worth looking into anyways


----------



## Sharique42

Hi Everyone, Not very good at individual replies sorry.

It's getting very exciting now, a lot going on. Congratulations to those with babies born already:happydance: I love the sound of Freckles labour I'd like one like that please:thumbup:

Good luck to all those definitely going to meet their babies next week & to those who are showing signs of things happening hope things progress

A quick question for Freckles if you're not buried under a pile of nappies, did you have your baby at Medway? If yes how did you find it? TIA:flower:

AFM I am doing ok, feeling more & more uncomfortable by the day, lots of gripes & twinges but as this is my first I'm not sure what is normal. I saw my midwife yesterday & she is really happy with everything, baby has engaged more in the last 2 weeks & she says to expect things to start anytime:happydance:Am still measuring 2cm behind but from what I have read I think it's a bit of guess work anyway. I am still working at the moment but as I work for myself I do as much or as little as I feel like! Am struggling with the long walks to the fields walking at horse speed! But will keep going for as long as I feel I want to.:wacko:


----------



## BlueViolet

Speaking of sales, there are lots of great deals going on that it makes it difficult to resist. I'm all stocked up for the baby, so I need to stay away from the stores. If anyone in the US likes VS, they're having a sale on dresses - 20% off even sale prices and free shipping on orders over $25. I'm tempted, but I don't know how long it will take me to get my body back to normal. 

https://www.victoriassecret.com/clothing/dresses?pageAt=all


----------



## Doodlepants

Did anyone else feel like a right heff looking at BVs link?
I'm never going to look like that :cry: Please tell me none of them have had babies :(
I'm 5'3 and look like a weeble wobble!
I am now very motivated to loose lots of weight!.....after the birth- for now I'm going to tuck into my (non lumpy!) angel delight :smug:


----------



## MrsWez

Doodle, it's not natural. Lots of angles, makeup and airbrushing. I'm 5"0' and have almost accepted i will never be a model.

Sharique, glad you are okay. I'm getting more uncomfortable and cranky by the day.

Okay, ladies I think you were right about the nesting. My back is killing me and I still want to vacuum, mop the floors and I have a load of laundry to finish up. Sometimes I think I can still do anything I want but reality reminds me I'm really really pregnant.


----------



## fifi-folle

Still no proper action from me, it's been on and off all day but just been for an hour long walk and that got the tightenings going good and proper again! OK I'm also exhausted and sore but hopefully baby will decide to make it's escape sooner rather than later. Brain isn't working to do individual messages, sorry! Going to get DH to try acupressure points now! And popped another homeopathic remedy under my tongue. Can you tell I've decided this is going to happen soon?!?!


----------



## mummySS

Hiya ladies, well we're finally back online apart from Paul has nicked off with my laptop :dohh:

And for some reason I have spent the last 30 mins sobbing uncontrollably about absolutely nothing!! Can't explain it, it just came from nowhere. I'm putting it down to the usual hormones, plus having a crappy nights sleep (I was itching for 3 hours nonstop and when I finally got to sleep DH kept waking me up as I was snoring very loudly....), and also generally just feeling a bit out of sorts. I feel like I'm just pottering around waitingfor baby, I listen to paul's work stories and just can't seem to find any 'purpose'. It's so strange, especially when you all know how much I was looking forward to finishing work! Anyway, I'm sure it'll pass tomorrow. Does anyone else remotely feel like this? 

Anyway, it's good to be back properly. I've missed you girls. Been just about keeping up with the posts but it's been impossible to respond to everything...

X


----------



## SugarBeth

Good luck! Hopefully something works. I had my mind very set for the last two days that if I was going to be constantly having contractions and not be sleeping, I was going to make them mean something! I don't think I managed to get the baby convinced yet though. Still working on it, I desperately want her out by the end of the weekend!



fifi-folle said:


> Still no proper action from me, it's been on and off all day but just been for an hour long walk and that got the tightenings going good and proper again! OK I'm also exhausted and sore but hopefully baby will decide to make it's escape sooner rather than later. Brain isn't working to do individual messages, sorry! Going to get DH to try acupressure points now! And popped another homeopathic remedy under my tongue. Can you tell I've decided this is going to happen soon?!?!


----------



## DragonMummy

Sharique I am tired out just READING your post!

Doods I don't worry about these models. They get paid lots of money to stand around being bored and looking vacant, and not eat. i like eating. Therefore I must accept that I come with more round, soft bits than they do. 

Mich I say follow that dream :rofl:

Fee i have full empathy. Just been to choir practice, sat down for most of it and STILL got home feeling like there was a baby hanging out. also feel soooo bruised down there and if I sit in the wrong position it just causes humungous pains.

So just got in. Not had any tea but too tired and achey to be arsed to go downstairs and make something. i will of course regret that decision when I get up at 1am to pea and my stomach is wondering if my throat has been cut but never mind. I don't think anyone expected to see me at choir tonight and they all seemed pleased that i was there which was nice. I got some serious commitment brownie points anyway!


----------



## Aaisrie

To pea DM?? LOL I just totally had a visual of you urinating peas.... hahahahah


----------



## DragonMummy

:dohh:

I type too fast.... get carried away with myself! :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

It certainly made me laugh which is always a good thing :] I do the same thing especially if someone talks to me when I'm typing I start typing what they're saying LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

I do too since thats sort of my job! is fine when you're transcribing a phone call but when you're trying to decide whats for dinner whilst typing an email it can get a bit random....


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodle, sorry about posting that link. The dresses are pretty...the models are annoying. I'm with DM, I do like to eat, so I'm not going to look like that. I wish I would prefer broccoli instead of ice cream, but I don't see that happening anytime soon. The best I can hope for is that I'll get back in shape and can limit treats. 

Simmy, hope you feel better. I do know what you mean about not finding a "purpose." I've been looking for one since I stopped working full time. Now that I'm done with my part-time job, I'm feeling even more without a purpose. I'm trying to read more and find something interesting to watch to get my mind off it. 

DM, hope you feel better and manage to get some rest. 

Fifi, hope your efforts pay off! You are definitely more determined than I am. 

Wez, try to take it easy. You need to prop your feet up and relax.


----------



## amand_a

I had trouble too finding purpose when I finished work with my last pergnancy. I also found that it got worse after DD was born and DH went back to work. Being a mum was great but after being in a position of responsibility at work I found myself thinking gosh is this it now. Dont get me wrong I love being a mum I just think that some of us need a hobby, job or project to help feel like your contributing to the adult world again. sounds so silly talking about it lol but for me that was part of the reason I started study again.

Dont worry, the first weeks are pretty full on so I doubt many people will feel like that, I might just be odd :)


----------



## mummySS

Cheers BlueV - reading is a good suggestion! I have yet to unpack my Kindle, but when i do, that will be my mission :)

I just had a random nap (between 10-midnight). This is the time normal people actually go to bed! But now I'm up and awake. I guess it's all good to get used to crazy baby times. 

DM - good job on getting to choir! Sympathies with the pain... When i get up from anywhere I look like an old lady. Especially first thing in the morning. 

So has anyone heard from Sherri today? I hope her and Colby are getting on ok. xx


----------



## mummySS

amand_a said:


> I had trouble too finding purpose when I finished work with my last pergnancy. I also found that it got worse after DD was born and DH went back to work. Being a mum was great but after being in a position of responsibility at work I found myself thinking gosh is this it now. Dont get me wrong I love being a mum I just think that some of us need a hobby, job or project to help feel like your contributing to the adult world again. sounds so silly talking about it lol but for me that was part of the reason I started study again.
> 
> Dont worry, the first weeks are pretty full on so I doubt many people will feel like that, I might just be odd :)

Thanks amanda, glad it's not just me, seems like a normal feeling. I can't believe it's hit me after only a few days not working! lol. I'm so bad at domestic stuff, i guess i'm just struggling to figure out my 'role' now. Will alter again when baby's born and i'm a feeding machine! Moo :rofl:


----------



## BlueViolet

mummySS said:


> Will alter again when baby's born and i'm a feeding machine! Moo :rofl:

HAHA! I've been leaking so often that I already feel like a moo cow. I just need a baby to feed :rofl:


----------



## BlueViolet

Simmy, I was just thinking...If you want a reading distraction, I recommend reading anything by Jen Lancaster. This one is her first book:

https://www.amazon.com/Bitter-New-B...7608/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1308873798&sr=8-2

It's not elevated reading by any means, but it's downright hilarious. I'm reading a ton of baby/labor books, an animal behavior book called Inside a Dog by Alexandra Horowitz, and Sex Drugs and Cocoa Puffs by Chuck Klosterman. I'll let you know if any are good. If you would see my book shelves you would laugh at the randomness of what's there. I've got Anna Karenina next to complete trash. It's quite funny :)


----------



## mummySS

Ooh thanks, it looks right up my street! I'm very random with books too. As Linds knows I have a penchant for Enid Blyton (lol) but LOVE foreign lit too (eg Gabriel Garcia Marquez, Haruki Murakami). And my fave books of the past couple of years were Shantaram and the Millennium trilogy (The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo etc). 

Will see if i can order the Jen lancaster one!


----------



## BlueViolet

I hope you enjoy it! :) I saw the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo movie. I bet the book was even better.


----------



## amand_a

Well I just got back from my appointment at the hospital and have no more answers than I started with. I did not get to see who I was supposed to as she is away, and the stupid bitch I did see told me that my itching is normal,gave me a new script and go see a dermatologist! I get dermatitis im not stupid this is not dermatitis and since when is it normal to be up half the night scratching! I started bawling at the appointment and all she said was try and get some more rest, NO SHIT!

So as it stands still waiting on second results from the GP, have to wait for Monday for those and i'm scratching like a mad woman for no apparent reason.

Ok rant over, I just dont know how I am going to cope till Monday yet alone possibly 5 more weeks :(


----------



## Squeeker

DM, it sounds like your pre-op went really well! I can't believe there's going to be another wave of babies this weekend! Good luck to everyone!



Jenni4 said:


> Am I the only one not having contractions or losing mucous plug or being teased by signs?? I don't even think LO is engaged. Last week my dr said the baby was fixed but not engaged and my cervix was 4cm long. I think I might be the last bump standing....

No, you aren't the only one... I have yet to feel any different. I have 4 weeks to go, though... I'm among the last of the Beach Bumps!



BlueViolet said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Will alter again when baby's born and i'm a feeding machine! Moo :rofl:
> 
> HAHA! I've been leaking so often that I already feel like a moo cow. I just need a baby to feed :rofl:Click to expand...

Tell me about it... I've been leaking since 8 weeks. Not enough for breast pads (except for a few nights) but I still have spots every morning.

AFM, DH is painting the baseboards as we speak! :happydance: Hopefully we'll get the crib up this weekend!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Amanda, it stinks the appointment went so badly. Can you get an appointment with anyone else? I hope you figure something out so you can sleep. I think Sherri had some suggestions for the itchiness. Sorry I forgot what they were. 

Squeeker, I know what you mean about the breast pads...not quite enough for them, but I don't want to go around with wet spots on my shirt either. I've been stuffing tissues in my bra...classy! The annoying part is that I don't want to even deal with a bra when I'm around the house and it's so hot. But I don't want to stain my clothes either...ah, the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## amand_a

Thanks BV feeling a little calmer now. I had a different type of itching during my last pg so I have a few tricks up my sleeve lol. I am hoping this new stuff works to help me sleep and wait out the weekend to see the GP.


----------



## melissasbump

Eeew nose bleed alert! Maybe my mucas plug is coming out my nose??


----------



## Hann12

Morning! Lots of posts again but hard to properly catch up as on my phone and my parents Internet connection is not good!

Mel and Caz - happy 37 weeks!

Mel - sounds horrible but loving your wishful thinking! 

Simmy - I've just read the passage by Justin cronin, it was good! You'll feel better soon, you just haven't had time to wind down yet :hugs: 

Fi - any update after last night? Are you able to try all this induction stuff because you have been having contractions already because I was told not to have sweeps or try those accupressure points until 40+ weeks

Linds - well done for choir! 

SB - any sign yet? I think she'll be here soon!

Amanda - itching sounds awful but so does that dr! Don't you just love it when you go there feeling full of hope that they will help and they are useless!! Hope you are okay! 

AFM - had some funny pains last night and lots of movement, I woke up loads thinking I was going to throw up and felt really acidy but hadn't eaten anything that would cause that. Now I still feel sick. I'm wondering if I have eaten something that disagrees with me. Just not feeling good at all. And at my parents which is worse as it's never good feeling bad at someone elses even if it's your parents! 
Hoping it stops soon! Got the dentist at 9 - she is bound to gouge my mouth which will make me feel worse I'm sure. Then hoping to go shopping fir a new duvet set for when I return from the hospital. Hopefully will feel okay soon so the plans can continue! 
Hope everyone else wakes up feeling better than I have!


----------



## curlew

DM - glad your appt went well. Sounds like a fab consultant explaining everything like that.

Clare - good luck with your induction.

Sparky - glad your c section date was brought forward. looking forward to all these babies next week.

Hann - your appt sounds like it went well too and great how the consultant explained it all so well.

Amanda - sorry your consultant was a bit of a wally. Hopefully you will get better answers from your GP.

sorry have forgotten most of the rest of what I read:wacko:

Had a terrible day yesterday. I woke up and when I went down stairs I had a really dizzy turn with the walls closing in the lot. sat down had a cup of coffee and felt better. Went off to get my haircut and do a bit of shopping but was boiling in the hairdressers and my back was killing me when I was standing in a queue in the card shop so cut my shopping short. Came home and did not feel well at all, so took to my bed for a couple of hours before going to pick up ds from school, then spent the rest of the afternoon on the sofa lazing until bed time. I just felt so poorly kind of sicky, achy, fluey, emotional and tired all at once. Just a complete wreck!

Fortunately I slept a bit better last night and seem to feel okay today, but DH is on standby to come home from work if I need him and we will go to triage if I am feeling bad again. Baby seems to be moving well so he appears to be okay at this stage.

Hugs for anyone else having a rough time of it at the moment.:hugs:


----------



## caz_hills

Mel  congrats to you and I for reaching 37 weeks! Full-term today!!! Such a milestone. Do we think anything will happen now......???? :baby:

DM  wow for you going to choir practice! That must have been exhausting but the last one before Sophie arrives so Im sure they loved seeing you. Hope you managed to sleep through and not wake up to eat in the night?!

Simmy  Im with you on having a purpose. It was my biggest worry so to speak about maternituy leave as Im so busy at work and to stop was a bit concerning. But I have just kept busy with jobs preparing for the baby and sorting out the house as well. But as the jobs are running out now I fear the same. We will have to all support each other on here, reading is a great idea!

Amanda  sorry that they didnt give you any answers at your appointment last night, how rubbish! Im with you on 5 more weeks so dont worry xx 

Hann  hope you feel better as the day goes on. I know what you mean about being ill when not at your own home as its not the same and sometimes if youre ill you just want to be left alone. Big hugs. xx :hugs:

Curlew  oh no poor you being ill too. I hope you manage to rest up today and that you feel better. Big hugs to you too. xx :hugs:

AFM  am on kitchen duty today and plan to clean out all of the cupboards and sort through food that is probably out of date and work out what we need to buy. Very domesticated! I usually hate these jobs but it needs doing as we moved in 18 months ago and you know how you put these jobs off..... 

So quite boring but woke up feeling better than I have for days, much less tired, so hopefully Ill have a good day today. xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Yes Hann, had contractions for 5/6 hrs on Wednesday night which got to 4/5mins apart, went to hospital was 1/2cm dilated, was NOT expecting a sweep m/w did it as she was checking dilation, didn't ask me in advance, and all it has done is remove the last of my mucus plug. Contractions continued yesterday but over night they have stopped - naughty baby!!! Was told I was in hesitant labour and this could go on for either days or weeks! Will be insane if it's weeks of contractions becoming regular then stopping!!!

Curlew - sorry you were feeling rubbish yesterday x
Hann - hope the day improves!
Amanda - sorry the doc you saw was so awful x
BV read the book, it's way better than the film! It sounds like your library is as ecclectic as mine!
Simmy - that's a nuts time to nap, but I can't say anything last week I was cleaning the kitchen at 2am and I keep getting urges to do the garden around 4am!
DM - well done you still going to choir at this point, not sure I could do that! I really miss singing, used to be in choirs through school and uni. When I lived in Edinburgh I kept meaning to take part in one of the scratch operas but never got round to it.


----------



## DragonMummy

Fee - I started off my joining Rock Choir - the actual choir thats on that ITV1 series at the moment. But it was all about getting bigger and richer and more successful, I just wanted to sing. So i quit and joined a little village one local to me. All the money made from our weekly subs goes on socials and drink-ups! Happy day....

Hann and Moira - boo to feeling like shite....

Simmy I had the same crisis when I had Harry cos I was working full time then. As I am pat time now i think it has been easier to adjust. Also I have a better idea of how buggered I am going to feel when Sophie arrives so I don't feel so bad for loafing around doing cock all! :rofl:

Amanda - ooh crikey, not surprised you got so upset. Really not very sodding helpful at all. :(

Mel you're a grimmer and I love you for it :cloud9:


AFM - so it starts again. Was up last night with Dragon - he woke up from a very deep sleep and was desperate for a wee and panicked so just sat on his bed and cried. So I got up (DH barely woke) and took him for a wee then settled him back down again. He was a bit hot but not too bad. Then this morning at 6 he woke up wailing again. This time I barely woke and DH went and got him, took him for a wee and brought him in for cuddles. Again he was hot but temp only 37.5. Gave him some calpol and cuddled up.

Then I felt a couple of gushes.... I thought oh fuck, waters have gone. It felt like loads. When i went to the loo the whole gusset of my knickers was soaked and it had gone through a little bit to my jammy bottoms. But obviously I know how this works now and I don't fancy spending an entire day in hospital just to be told i've pissed my pants. So clean knickers on with a pad. 

I've been having really painful contractions but only 10 minutes apart. I had another gush of "something" but unfortunately it was while I was sitting on the loo so it missed the pad :dohh:.

DH is getting all stressed now as the timing isn't great. He's got to go to work and do his handover today. I honestly think he thinks I have some control over this. He also is in denial that it could be anything as its nothing like my labour with Harry. I promptly pointed out this is also nothing like my pregnancy with Harry! i mean with him I was carrying fucking gallons of water. its no surprise that my waters exploded and shocked my body into immediate labour!

So anyway. Another waiting game. Have my waters gone or is it just that watery cm they keep banging on about. Am I having contractions or is it just my body pissing me about again.

I shall keep you updated!


----------



## fifi-folle

Oooh DM, exciting! I'll be checking in for news throughout the day!


----------



## Aaisrie

Just popping on real quick [about to run out to my MW appt] but DM I dreamt about you last night!!! I dreamt that when I woke up this morning you were in labour and had baby Sophie today!!! Maybe it's a sign!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Probably because I am in labour most days :rofl:


----------



## Doodlepants

That's so funny about your dream Eve- I had a dream the other night that Georgie had her baby! We are all having premonitions!

Sorry your appointment was such a waste of time Amanda :hugs: I hope you can find some relief for the itching.

BV- I'm going to look that book up- I can't seem to get into the book I'm reading atm :)

Mummy- My (virtual lol) ears pricked up when you mentioned foreign writers- I have the wind up bird chronicle in my bookcase- it's been years since I read it and I've been thinking of reading it again- have you read it? I remember it being quite good.

Sorry you both feel so bad Hann and Curlew- how are you both now?

Sorry to hear your being teased still Fifi!

Good luck with kitchen duty Caz, ours was sorted recently thankfully- I seem to have an obsession with sorting out the airing cupboard atm for some reason though lol!

Mel- you made me laugh with the plug thing! :haha:
Glad pups is doing better x


----------



## Tor81

Hey girls, apologies for being MIA for 3 days, but come on&#8230; 350 posts to catch up on &#8211; some of us are still working!!

Must admit to having skim read some of it otherwise I&#8217;d have never caught up, so I wont attempt to reply to all but a few things I remember:

Congrats to Sherri, Anna & Freckles. &#9786;

Wez, both you are Jonathan are looking fabulous in your pictures. Glad the scan went well, and enjoy maternity leave.

Simmy &#8211; love your furniture, Ikea is a godsend when it comes to kitting out a new home!

Hann, glad your hospital appointment went well. And the acupuncture sounds good, I might look into it next week.

Doods, I&#8217;m mega impressed that you fixed your TV.

Caz, amazing that you&#8217;ve got all your love letters, make sure you keep the safe, are they suitable for baby to read some day?

Mel, glad Rocky is on the mend, and your nose bleed comment made me lol.

Linds, glad your pre op went well. How&#8217;s M&#8217;s arm btw?

Good luck to those who know baby is arriving next week, is it Linds, Clare & Sparky?

I officially have 2 days of work left but today we were meant to be doing a volunteer day in Manchester, which I was really looking forward to in the end had to make the sensible decision that it would probably be a bit too much. So I&#8217;m working from home (kinda!), got MW appointment at 2.15 and one of my best friends is coming to visit this afternoon so not a lot of work is going to get done! And Monday I have NCT in morning so only going into work for the afternoon. Having said that though I think I&#8217;ll end up working on Sunday just to make sure everything is up together. &#9785;

Think DH has fixed our shower so I&#8217;ll get more than 5 mins of warm water so I&#8217;m off to wash my hair and consider how to tackle my legs so I can wear a dress.

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

DragonMummy said:


> Probably because I am in labour most days :rofl:

:haha: Yea but in my dream Sophie was born!!!! I hope it's a sign!! I wanna see the wee troublemaker!


----------



## caz_hills

Linds  blimey you are having a tough time  its all go really and such teasing signs. Not long until Monday though if you end up having the c-section. Hope you are ok today.

Eve  how weird would that be if you dream came true?!?!

Tor  not loing left at work now, bet you cant wait. Hope you manage to rest up today and wind down over the weekend  its horrible having to sort out the handover but from next week you will be lady of leisure with us! I cant believe you have managed to work up to 38 weeks  you deserve a medal!

Am taking a break now  been cleaning out the fridge and kitchen cupboards since 8.30 am and have made a batch of brownies as well phew! Still got half of the cupboards to go but will prob do those tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## sparky32

Oh amanda i'm so sorry the dr didnt take yoyr itch seriously. It took me 4 dr's & 5 weeks of agony before i was told it was OC. What did give me some relief was using Balneum Bath oil in a cool bath before bed, come out and before i get dried slather myself in double base cream. Then when i got into bed point a fan directly at me feet. Sounds a task but it did give me some essential sleep. A lot of people on the OC forum reconmend aqueous cream with menthol, i couldnt find it but maybe you can. I hope you get some relief soon 

Xx


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, sorry haven't had time to catch up with posts - have been busy with bubs and our laptop is still broke so still on my mobile.

Elliott is doing really well and breastfeeding is hard but am getting there, have been told it'll be easier when my milk comes in. 

Can't remember who asked but no I didn't feel any twinges or anything before my waters broke! I was just dishing up dinner and heard a pop where my waters broke and then there was a big gush! Only thing I did different that day was bouncing on my exercise ball!

Labour honestly wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be and I'm a total woss! It's a bearable pain and instinct just takes over! Crowning hurt but you're so close then! It prob helped I had a quick overall labour an had energy to do the pushing. Sorry if I'm rambling!


Excited to see which beach bump will be born next!


----------



## freckles09

Here's a pic of Elliott in his coming home outfit yesterday https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f102/bec_murphy1984/bf26d0c7.jpg


----------



## Tor81

Maybe Eve is right and Sophie (the baby girl who cried wolf so many times) might actually arrive today!

Caz, sounds like you&#8217;re doing some serious nesting, maybe you&#8217;ll follow in Freckle&#8217;s footsteps! &#9786;

I wander around the apartment thinking &#8220;I want to tidy that&#8221; or &#8220;I should clean that&#8221; but I never actually get around to it. Think I&#8217;ll end up a lazy bum once I go on mat leave.

Freckles, great to hear Elliott is doing well, he&#8217;s just adorable!! Is his hand in his pocket?!
It really is good to hear that not all labours are horrendous, I think we&#8217;d all like one like yours!! Sorry that BF isn&#8217;t easy but I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ll soon get the hang of it if you decide to persevere, it&#8217;s actually something I&#8217;m more worried about than the birth itself. :blush:

My shower wasn&#8217;t a lovely hot one like I was looking forward to. &#9785; Don&#8217;t think DH knows what he&#8217;s doing in the airing cupboard so will have to take matters into my own hands and call a plumber!!

xx


----------



## freckles09

Hey Tor, haha no I think his hand is just resting under his leg. Am definately going to persevere with breastfeeding. The midwives in hosp were great with advice and tips and there's so much support around if I need it. Understand you being worried as I was too, you just don't know how it's going to go. He latched on straight after birth and fed for 2 hours! Think you have to be in the mindset to stick at it.


----------



## Doodlepants

Awww Freckles he's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must be sooo pleased! Hang in there with the feeding- it'll be much much better once your milk comes in- it feels like they're sucking you dry the first few days!

Glad your ok Tor- sorry you didn't get your nice shower- I hope it gets fixed soon. Boo for working on Sunday! x


----------



## Clareabell

Bec - He is gorgeous!! I hope that BF gets easier when the milk comes in!! Im nervous about it too. :)


----------



## melissasbump

Awww Bec hes gorgeous! Your labour has given me hope that it can happen at anytime without any signs!! Well done for sticking with BF i hope it gets easier for you. xx
Ive got to pop the pooch down the hairdressers so will catch up with you gals later xx


----------



## mummySS

Amanda - so sorry to hear about your itching and the numpty midwives. It must be driving you insane. I have had (mild) itching and that's pretty bad. I hate that they don't take these things seriously. :hugs:

Mel & Caz - happy full term!! Mel you are cracking me up with the mucus plug comment.

Hann - sorry you're not feeling great today. Prospect of the dentist probably doesn't help. Hopefully it passes soon... 

Curlew - hugs for the crappy day yesterday. You really sound like you take on a lot (especially housework), so i hope you can get some rest today. Have you got someone that can help you with the housework when bubs arrives? 

Caz - glad to hear you feel the same, but sounds like you're making yourself busy. It's great to have you girls, you've made me feel loads better :) Enjoy your day x

Fi - good luck! Seems like it's getting closer and closer for you! Keep up that 4am gardening and you might just make it lol!

DM - little miss tease is really giving you a run for your money! Somehow i feel today might be the day... Something to do with Eve's dream maybe! ps hope Dragon is a bit better this morning, poor love. 

Freckles - my goodness Elliot is beautiful! he really is a cute baby! Thanks for updating us when i know you must have your hands full. Sounds like you're doing a great job hun. xx

Doods - oooh no i haven't read the wind up bird chronicle - will check it out! thanks x

Tor - can't believe you are still working! Good work gal. You look fabulous on your FB piccy by the way. 

Wez - great bump pic (from a while ago but i forgot to comment then). You look lovely. 

SB - how's little miss katie doing today, still hanging in there?

Thanks for all the comments re: my sense of uselessness! I feel better today, I slept relatively well and it really does make all the difference. Got up early and put some of baby's sheets in the wash and that made me feel much better. And I've got two NCT girls coming over later for tea and cake so i'm sure that'll help cheer me up :D And Paul has finally set up our chests of drawers so i can start to put my clothes away. I didn't realise it, but that was probably getting me down too as I couldn't find anything!

xx


----------



## caz_hills

Tor &#8211; I seriously hope so! Am feeling really positive about everything today and so I&#8217;m in a good frame of mind for it!

Bec &#8211; Elliott is absolutely gorgeous! And thanks for letting us know how the labour went. I hope I can be as strong as you were, and as quick!

And so good to hear about breastfeeding &#8211; it&#8217;s the part that I worry about the most as you can&#8217;t practice but good to hear that the MW&#8217;s were supportive and that he latched on straight away.

Really annoyed, I think I burnt my brownies when trying to make sure they were cooked.... boo. Will check on them now. x


----------



## Hann12

Freckles - he us such a cutie!! Bet you just can't stop smiling! I am also relieved to hear your birth story and that things weren't too painful. I hope my birth is the same!! 

Linds - keep us updated! 

Fi - hopefully you'll get a weekend off the contractions or a baby! 

Caz - productive morning and the brownies sound delish! 

Curlew - hope you feel better

I don't feel sick anymore and made it to the shops. Got some towels, duvet cover and a few other house bits and pieces. My new moan is that the baby has dropped more and the pain in my bladder is intense! It feels sharp when I walk (fine when I sit down), and I feel like I really have to go but I have literally just gone. I don't know how some of you are going for walks with this kind of feeling!!


----------



## Tor81

Mel, I&#8217;ve got a completely wrong mental image about what a doggy hairdressers looks like! How&#8217;s he&#8217;s looking after his trim?

Simmy, glad you&#8217;ve got a chest of drawers to start using now, I think it&#8217;ll definitely make a difference to your mood. All our stuff in still in bags & boxes, furniture now not due to arrive until 4th July&#8230; I won&#8217;t go into that whole saga now.

Caz, hope your brownies turned out ok, they sound yummy.

Hann & Simmy, glad you&#8217;ve both made some friends through NCT. We&#8217;ve only had 2 evening sessions so far & not at the stage of talking about meeting up outside the sessions, but we&#8217;ve got an all dayer tomorrow and our final sessions on Monday so I&#8217;m hoping after that we can approach each other. Probably going to feel very lonely otherwise, not so much on mat leave, probably more when the baby is a few weeks old & DH is working etc.

xx


----------



## gw76

Freckles - Elliott is lovely! Too cute! Glad things are going well. BF, with my first it was a nightmare, with Hailey it is going fantastically - just depends - hope it goes well for you, because it is great. If it doesn't, I remember DS's doctor saying to me - "when he graduates from school and walks across the stage, no one will know that he was bottle fed" :) Just go with whatever works...Take care, and enjoy every moment!


----------



## melissasbump

Ive read everything but cant remember anything!!

Happy 37 weeks to me and Caz! Yay! We are WATERMELONS!

Linds, hows Sophie doing now? Still playing with you? 

Hann, glad you made it out and got a few bits and pieces.

Caz i would be gutted if i burnt brownies! think i would cry:cloud9:

Simmy, glad you are feeling better today and nice that you have made NCT friends!:thumbup:

Tor, stop working now please! I dont know how you are doing it!

Amanda, sorry that you are still itchy :hugs:

Well not too much to report this end.. .just making myself fish finger rolls, lol how classy is that!
Have had a bit of cramping today which i like!! 
Bit of a TMI question. Is anyone else going for number 2s like REALLY regular? Im going at least 3 times a day at the mo, its not diorrea (sorry wrong spelling) but just really regular! Oh and i have a swollen bottom lip, very random , looks like i have had botox!:wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah I had a bath to see what that did. Had a few monstrous contractions after that then I fell asleep and it all stopped again. Why can't I just have a few days of feeling normal???

Becs, Elliot is just beautiful - I could eat him! Love how dinky he looks in that outfit....


----------



## melissasbump

Tor, no hes a nightmare!!! Also he has to have a haircut every 5 weeks and it costs more than mine! Figure that one out!


----------



## Hann12

Mel - yes to the toilet trips. Wow we are so attractive!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Bad mummy moment.... Just had a call from nursery, Dragon is not very well. Am going to go and get him in a sec. He was poorly this morning but his temp was only 37.5 (I only worry if it goes over 38 really) so I gave him some calpol. He cooled down and temp went down to 36.4. I'm coming down with a cold so assumed thats what he had but apparently his temp has gone up to 40 and he fell asleep on the carpet :(

Off to get him now....


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww poor Dragon - I hope he feels better soon <3


----------



## Clareabell

Oh poor little Harry. I hope it clears quickly the last thing you need before the big day is to be unwell and run down! :hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Hope he feels better soon xx


----------



## caz_hills

Hope Harry is better soon Linds - poor little man xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Huge congratulations to Sparkle who had her daughter this morning!!! :)


----------



## curlew

freckles - elliot is absolutely gorgeous. Hope the breastfeeding goes okay for you.

Linds - sorry to hear contractions have stopped again, certainly sounds like your waters could be breaking though. Sorry that H is feeling poorly. Hope its just a cold.

fifi - hope your contractions get started again after your sweep and losing the rest of your plug.

Tor - yeh for finishing work this weekend. You have done so well to get this far.

caz - sorry you burnt your brownies but yeh to cleaning out the cupboards. I did the freezers last weekend and DH has said we will do the understairs cupbpoard which we use as a food storage cupboard at the weekend. I couldn't beleive the amount we threw away last weekend.

mummy - hope you have nice tea and cake with your friends. Sounds like being able to sort your stuff into drawers will help. I hate it when I can't put things away properly and the house feels like a mess.

eve - hope your mw goes okay.

mel - can't believe your dog needs a haircut every 5 weeks thats more that DH and DS lol

Hann - sounds like baby is trying to escape lol. things may start hotting up for you soon if they are starting to engage.

AFM - went to the schools end of year church service and then coffee with friends. Have done two loads of washing cuddly toys etc had them out to dry and now they are back in and packed away. DS has finished school for this year and DH has the afternoon off so we are having a nice leisurely afternoon. I am feeling much better today so yesterday must have just been a blip.


----------



## Blue_bear

Hope H is ok Linds.

Hope your H is ok too Doods!

Mel - I know what you mean about expensive doggie haircuts :S Glad Rocky is ok after his op. Bud went for his check up yesterday and got the all clear too. Although he is limping this morning...sigh...

Hann - Glad you got out and about this morning. I agree walking does hurt a bit, but i do feel like its helping because its pains and pressure in the right places if that makes sense?!

Bec - Elliot is gorgeous!! So cute in his little outfit. Cant wait till we can all start the 'real' baby talk :) Good luck with the breast feeding too, all the advice i can offer is to make sure you get the help if you need it. xxx

Congrats to Sparkle :)

Sorry to everyone i have missed out. I cant seem to function all that well at the moment. Am trying to walk lots to get baby out but it really does knaker me out!

xx


----------



## samzi

congrats sparkle.

my friend who is due the same day as me has been in slow labour since last wed, and has gone to the hospital today as the pains are just too much. I told her she can pop first then its my turn :lol:


----------



## SugarBeth

Freckles, congrats on your baby boy! He's beautiful!



Hann12 said:


> SB - any sign yet? I think she'll be here soon!

Hann, I hope you're right! And I have loads of signs! In the last two days I've gone down and checked off so many inducing methods on my list. I've been getting loads of cramping and contractions and backache....but none that go anywhere! I'm just stuck in worse pain now than I was, with nothing going anywhere. 

I got in the mail today my appointments for tests in case I go a week overdue. I just looked at it and teared up - I don't want any of those tests, they're SO early in the morning, I have no idea how I'd get to them, and they're the day after my birthday so I'd get to stress over them instead of celebrating. 



mummySS said:


> SB - how's little miss katie doing today, still hanging in there?
> 
> xx

 She is STRONG! I can't believe how violent her movements have been - she seems like she's overgrown for my uterus. I feel like we're both in agreement that it's time to come out, but she doesn't seem to understand where the way out is, and my body isn't exactly showing her the door yet. :sad2: I want her out!

DM, care to share and send some of your abundant labor dust to some of us who are due and cranky? lol


----------



## MrsWez

Freckles, he is soo cute!!! 

Congrats to sparkles!

DM, I hope Dragon feels better soon.

Good luck with your appointment, Doodle.

SB, I'm the same. Lots of pain but nothing to show for it. :( He is a strong active baby and it's comforting and painful all at the same time.

Mel, your doggie haircuts are outrageous! I'm glad I have cats and they maintain their own coats. 

Samzi, are you getting any signs?

Glad everything is coming together, simmy

Sorry you burnt your brownies, caz. I probably would have cried.

Mel, yes I'm having regular bathroom trips. it's really annoying.

OMG, Hannah, I know what you mean about the bladder pain. it burns and I feel like I always have to go.

Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## BlueViolet

Freckles, Elliot is beautiful! I love that he still has to grow to fit into his outfit properly. So cute! 

Sparkle, congrats! Please post pictures and tell us how it went when you get a chance.

DM, hope Harry feels better soon. I can't believe all you're going through with your symptoms.

SB, hang in there! This may sound like stupid advice, but try to relax and not think about labor for a day or so. Perhaps your body needs to let go of some of the tension. Obviously, I'm not an expert as I'm not showing any major signs or anything. 

Bb, I admire your determination. I should go for a walk too, but I'm still looking for that surge of energy. My workout yesterday consisted of accompanying my husband on a shopping trip. 

Curlew, glad you're feeling better! :) 

Tor, I'm so impressed that you're still working. I bet the time has been flying for you. 

Caz, I'm jealous of your nesting energy. Want to stop by and organize my kitchen too? We bought a house that has a tiny kitchen (by some standards) and no pantry, so it's always a challenge to find a place for everything. I have some restaurant shelves in the basement full of stuff, but I hate going up and down the stairs constantly. Yesterday I was going to bake a cake and I didn't feel like going downstairs to dig out the cake pan, so I didn't make it...how lazy am I? :blush:

Mummy, glad you're having friends coming over. It's always so much better when you have someone to hang out with and talk to. I miss my old friends terribly, but can't exactly go for a 6-8hr drive to see them :( One of them said she'd like to visit sometime during the second half of July. I really hope I give birth soon, so I'll have some time to adjust before having company. I can't tell her not to come because I miss her a lot. 

Mel, I can't believe how often your dog needs a hair cut. Ours just sheds, but sometimes I wonder if he'd benefit from a haircut/shave. The poor dog is so hot all the time. 

Hann, hope all the uncomfortableness pays off for you. It feels so weird to have a head in my pelvis. I waddle about like a penguin and need to pee constantly. 

Ouuu, I just realized it's Friday! YEY! I get in such a time warp sometimes. My goal for today is to either get through 30min of yoga or swimming. Right now I have zero energy...Sadly, I've had to pee for the last 10min, but didn't feel like getting up from the couch. :dohh: There's no hope for me...


----------



## Doodlepants

:dohh: I have just been made to feel completely thick by my 3 year old! :haha:
She's watching a kids cooking programme- I asked what they're making and she turns to me- almost rolling her eyes and says 'Boreks Mummy!' :dohh: Who knew she was so clued up on turkish cuisine! :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

Congrats to Sparkle! Yay!

Im guessing we will have another beach bump baby over the weekend....:winkwink:

Blue Bear, i know what you mean, am constantly knackered, glad Buddy got the all clear, Rocky had his stitches out yesterday but he also now has dermatitius between some claws which he keeps licking and infecting so more money to get cream for that, its never ending!!

BV, The good thing about my dog is that he doesnt shed at all, so we dont have to worry about dog hair everywhere etc as im a bit allergic to all that, especially cat hair. 

Wez, glad you are getting lots of movement, im with you, its very reassuring but i dont particularly enjoy it!

DM poor little Harry, hope he feels better soon 

Hann, yay for head in foof!! :happydance:

Curlew, you are the washing QUEEN!!

Oh my god getting sharp shooting pains right up my foof!! BABY... OUT!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Mel - Have you tried any human creams for it? If its just irritated skin i would try that first before facing another vets bill! My vets felt the need to give me some cream for a bit of a rash Bud had where they shaved him. I realised after i had paid that the tiny little tube cost me £14!! :wacko: He is also pretty bad at licking his paws etc, gets very annoying. They didnt take his stitches out, so i assume they are dissolvable ones :shrug:

Think we have figured out why he was being sick every night though which is a bonus....

Doods - lol @ Holly bless her. Maybe you have a future chef on your hands! :haha:
Meant to ask if you got any details from Sparkle?

SB - You must be soon with all those signs, i reckon she will make an appearance over the weekend!


----------



## Hann12

I guess the pains are good in that it means baby is engaged but quite worrying that it could be this way for another 4 weeks if I go overdue!! 

SB - I think you'll be very soon! 

Congrats to Sparkle!! Great news! If anyone has the details let me know and I'll add to the other thread.

Sorry for the short response, hard to keep up while at the parents!


----------



## melissasbump

B Bear, usually we would try something human on him first but we got the vet to look at his paw whilst he was having stitches out and it was too late then to do anything about it. Bloody £15 for a tube of cream too! Hey ho!!


----------



## samzi

no signs for me, but ive just been for a walk and felt loads of pressure down below. thats about it though


----------



## DragonMummy

Argh Hann I can empathise. the good news is, Baby could still pop up and down for a bit. Sophie did for a fair few weeks. 

Congrats Sparkle!

SB here's to baby coming soon!

The SODDING contractions just keep coming. Still not regular so hospital will be a waste of time. And I don't want to leave Dragontastic. The Doc says its only a cold but he's fast asleep in my bed at the moment and apparently fell asleep in one of his nursery teacher's arms earlier. Not normal behaviour of a 4.5 year old!

Although he uttered a CLASSIC in the waiting room which was heaving with people. It was quiet though and I was reading to him from a book I found which was about things kids believed when they were little (like sharks living behind the filter in swimming pools, if you eat orange pips you'll grow an orange tree in your head etc). So I read out "if you pick your nose your finger will get stuck up there forever" and he proudly announces "mine doesn't!" :rofl:

I also saw the doc while I was in there and got my prescription for antidepressants. I shall start taking them when I get home from hospital. Am already thinking I won't bother (the miserable list of side effects didn't help!) but i HAVE to take them. I can't go through what I went through last time, it was too horrible. And more importantly I can't put Martin and Harry through that. Plus I want to enjoy Sophie's first few months, not spend them wallowing in my room with my curtains closed all day every day!


----------



## caz_hills

Congratulations to Sparkle! Can't wait to hear how the birth went and to see some photos!

BV - hope you get some energy back, maybe it's just a quiet day for you and tomorrow you will feel much brighter?

Samzi - sounds like walking is the way forward for us all to get these babies moving!

AFM - brownies ended up not burnt and fine, thank goodness and they are yummu (even if I do say so myself!). I think I will eat about 80% of them as I have no self-control!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooooh Caz youre only in the next county.... am on my way! :rofl:


----------



## caz_hills

Oh yeah - not far away at all!!! Hope H is feeling better and glad you got your medication from the dr. Must be a relief to know that you have them now and can use them if you need them.


----------



## MrsWez

DM, I'm going to start taking Lexapro again after baby. I have a history of depression and my Dr. is having me take it as a precaution.


----------



## SugarBeth

Woops - totally missed the announcement about Sparkles! (I guess that's what happens when you're reading with one eye open at 4:30 AM! :haha: ) Congrats Sparkles! Can't wait to hear how things went, and to see pictures of your baby girl!!

I can't seem to shake this grumpy feeling today, but I've been trying! I bounced on the ball and did some exercises (which actually made me crankier, I had more useless cramps from it!), I went out to the back yard and picked some tiger lillies for the kitchen table, and in possible vain, made Happy Birthday Katie Kupcakess - the goal is to have the baby before I devour all the cupcakes. :haha: (Seeing that they're dark chocolate sprinkled with powdered sugar, I don't think that will be a goal I can make unless she's planning on coming tonight!)

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/030-2.jpg


----------



## curlew

congratulations sparkle. looking forward to seeing some photos.

SB - Katie's just not playing game is she - bless. Mmm cupcakes look delicious.

DM - Glad your GP sorted you out with some tablets. At least you have them if you feel you want/need them.

BB - well done for all your walking.

samzi - hope your friend has her little one soon.

Doodles - holly is so funny. I wouldn't have even known that Boreks were turkish!

mel - glad rocky has had his stitches out but a pain about his dermitisis.

BV - hope you enjoy your exercise. Totally empathise with the no energy.

caz - glad the brownies are okay. I have been meaning to make them for about 3 weeks but just havent been able to with my hands/wriists being sore. Cooking and baking are definately a no go area for me if it means any mixing etc.

just been out in the garden planting up some pots and baskets as its quite nice out but due to rain here tomorrow again. DH did the grunt work and I did the pretty stuff lol, so the garden is now looking okay for the summer now. Another tick of my list of things to do before 6th July lol.


----------



## caz_hills

LOVE the cupcakes Beth!!!!! They look professional! I hope you manage not to eat them all before she comes..... if you do, you have much more willpower than me! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Off to hospital. Sick of being in pain and worrying. They reckon if I was in labour it would gave happened by now as second time but they are going to check and see if I am dilating. I think ill be happier if I know I'm not.


----------



## Blue_bear

Sounds like a good plan DM xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Good Luck Linds, hope it goes OK! Dragon is soooo funny! Did everyone in the waiting room laugh?!

Lovely cupcakes SB! They look really yummy :)

Sparkle has called her baby Maisie, she weighed 8lbs 12oz and was delivered by emergency c-section this morning at 5am. I hope she doesn't mind me announcing but I don't think she gets on b and b much so I thought I'd let you all know. So exciting! :)


----------



## Clareabell

Hope you are alright DM. I have been considering the same thing but have an appointment in the morning. Im in so much pain i find it difficult to walk and have spent good parts of the day sobbing to myself. 

Im probably completely pathetic but it has been constant pain, contractions and discomfort for 4 days and nights. Im so drained im not coping well at all! Must be the cleaniest girl in Sussex though as im averaging around 4 baths a day!!


----------



## melissasbump

Good luck Linds, hope all is well:hugs:

SB, those cupcakes look amazing! And the flowers are lovely too!

Doodles, thanks for the update re Sparkle :thumbup: Glad all is well 

Curlew, i was a bit of a gardener earlier on in my pregnancy, but its gone out the window now since i can barely bend down etc. 

Caz, glad the brownies turned out well!

AFM Ive just thrown up my dinner whilst eating it all over the kitchen table and wet myself in the process! Will this ever end?:wacko:


----------



## Clareabell

OMG Mel thats savage. Hope this all ends for you soon!!! I would not be able to cope one bit with things like that at all! :hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

Big hugs Claire, Hope things either settle down or hot up for you soon. Its horrible being in constant pain and not knowing if its actually doing anything or not. xxx


----------



## caz_hills

Oh Melissa - that is truely horrible for you, you poor thing. Take care and I hope you feel better. You have had such a rough ride. :hugs:

Linds - hope the hospital can help you and that you feel better. Not a great day for your family with H being ill too. :hugs:

Clare - poor you as well. It's not at all pathetic and I am sending you big hugs. :hugs:

I feel so sad that everyone is unwell today and not feeling great. I've put hugs against all three posts and that makes me sad. 

Keep smiling - we are nearly there. xxxxx


----------



## samzi

not heard from my friend since earlier, she said she would let me know if anything happens. im on tenterhooks checking my phone all the time lol


----------



## curlew

Dm - keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Clare - hugs that you are in so much discomfort and pain honey.

Mel - you poor thing. You have such a rough time of it.:hugs: I normally do quite a lot of gardening including veg but this year I have done nothing, so this was my only attempt this year. Back to normal next year lol.

Doodles - thanks for the info re sparkle. My friends wee girl is called Maisie and she is a cutie.


----------



## Hann12

Mel - sounds awful hope you are okay! 

Linds - let us know how you get on! 

SB - cakes look delish!! 

I have been having cramping quite severe on and off for a couple of hours coupled with back pain and BH it's wearing off now thankfully as it was starting to make me feel a bit sick. I changed into some pj bottoms which aren't pressing against me and that's helped. I think it's the baby moving lower. Ouchy though!!


----------



## MrsWez

Mel, that really really sucks for you. I'm sending cyber hugs. :hugs: Being sick sucks.

DM, I hope Sophie comes soon. I can't imagine having to wonder if it's labor or not all the time.

I hope it ends soon for you Claire and you have baby Niamh with you soon. 

SB, I'll have one please!! Love the tiger lilies too

Thanks for the update, Doodle. great weight for a baby and a cute name.


----------



## Jenni4

Congrats Sparkle!! I hope you and Maisie are well..... I hear emergency c/s and get a bit nervous!!

Good luck DM...
I hope this is no indication of Sophie's behavior once she's born....she'll be a handful!! 

I need to take notes as I read because the only other thing I can remember is the picture of those brownies!!! Mmm... Makes me hungry!


----------



## Hann12

I spoke too soon, they are back.


----------



## Clareabell

Thanks girls, I think the sleep deprivation is making everything feel so much worse. My mum is on her way over now as Duncan is on lates. So atleast i wont be on my own any more.


----------



## mummySS

Tor81 said:


> Simmy, glad youve got a chest of drawers to start using now, I think itll definitely make a difference to your mood. All our stuff in still in bags & boxes, furniture now not due to arrive until 4th July I wont go into that whole saga now.
> 
> Hann & Simmy, glad youve both made some friends through NCT. Weve only had 2 evening sessions so far & not at the stage of talking about meeting up outside the sessions, but weve got an all dayer tomorrow and our final sessions on Monday so Im hoping after that we can approach each other. Probably going to feel very lonely otherwise, not so much on mat leave, probably more when the baby is a few weeks old & DH is working etc.

Tor - dont worry about it being too early to make outside plans - we didn't get around to it until the second last session. And also at the end the teacher will probably recommend that you all go out for a meal together, which should help 'gel' the friendships. And sorry to hear all your stuff's still in boxes, it really sucks doesnt it. Hopefully it's all the tight-fitting stuff you don't need right now...??



gw76 said:


> BF, with my first it was a nightmare, with Hailey it is going fantastically - just depends - hope it goes well for you, because it is great. If it doesn't, I remember DS's doctor saying to me - "when he graduates from school and walks across the stage, no one will know that he was bottle fed" :)

Lol thanks GW, that's so true! Glad to hear things are going great with Hailey, well done you :D



melissasbump said:


> Bit of a TMI question. Is anyone else going for number 2s like REALLY regular? Im going at least 3 times a day at the mo, its not diorrea (sorry wrong spelling) but just really regular!

Yes me me me!! I was wondering about this. I figured baby is just taking up a bit more room so it has to come out. I also wondered whether it's a sign of labour!! lol. 



Doodlepants said:


> Huge congratulations to Sparkle who had her daughter this morning!!! :)

Congrats Sparkle! and thanks for the update Doods. 



Doodlepants said:


> :dohh: I have just been made to feel completely thick by my 3 year old! :haha:
> She's watching a kids cooking programme- I asked what they're making and she turns to me- almost rolling her eyes and says 'Boreks Mummy!' :dohh: Who knew she was so clued up on turkish cuisine! :rofl:

:rofl: Holly is hilarious! i love how kids become more knowledgeable than us :D



Clareabell said:


> Hope you are alright DM. I have been considering the same thing but have an appointment in the morning. Im in so much pain i find it difficult to walk and have spent good parts of the day sobbing to myself.
> 
> Im probably completely pathetic but it has been constant pain, contractions and discomfort for 4 days and nights. Im so drained im not coping well at all! Must be the cleaniest girl in Sussex though as im averaging around 4 baths a day!!

Claire honey big hugs to you :hugs:



melissasbump said:


> AFM Ive just thrown up my dinner whilst eating it all over the kitchen table and wet myself in the process! Will this ever end?:wacko:

And hugs to you Mel, i really wish you could get a break.

SB and Caz - i am drooling over brownies and cakes! Yum!

AFM - NCT girls just left after a lovely tea and cake session, and I have managed to successfully dry a bunch of baby sheets on the line, so feel like it's been a productive day! Hmm i feel hungry again though... Off to rummage in the kitchen!

x


----------



## Doodlepants

:rofl: Completely random but there's a group on FB called '1 million likes and my wife will let me call our baby Megatron' :rofl:


----------



## curlew

hann - oooh sorry you are in pain but its sounding good. And you thought you would be last!!!!!!


----------



## MrsWez

Doodlepants said:


> :rofl: Completely random but there's a group on FB called '1 million likes and my wife will let me call our baby Megatron' :rofl:

I just liked it!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Me too! That's so funny! Poor kid :rofl:


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodle, that FB group sounds hysterical. Also, thank you for the update on Sparkle. Do you know what lead to the emergency c-section? I suppose it doesn't matter as long as both she and Maisie are healthy. 

SB, I agree with everyone. That picture of cupcakes makes me drool. I need to go out to the store and pick up more eggs to make a chocolate cake. Like I need chocolate cake...haha! I'm also tempted to make some banana bread because I have some really ripe bananas and I don't like them when they get to that stage. 

Clarea, I'm sorry to hear you're still in pain. It does sound like you're the cleanest girl around. 

Mel, it's awful that you got sick at the dinner table. You had more than your fair share of sickness. I say, it should stop now! Your body better listen to my command :haha:

Mummy, glad you had a nice tea and managed to be productive too! 

Hann, hope all these cramps lead to labor. :hugs: 

DM, good luck at the hospital. Hope you get to come home with Sophie soon :) 

As for me, I did manage to get my butt off the couch and did yoga for 30min and some swimming for about 20min. I even attempted some squats and stretches under water. Let's hope that pushed her further down. At the very least I finally got some exercise. After I showered I got the dog's overnight bag all ready for when I go into labor and then I realized I hadn't eaten in close to 5hrs and my body started to shake. It was really weird. Maybe I overdid the stretching or something. I couldn't get myself to the kitchen fast enough to stuff my face. Now I'm better, but my pelvis is shaking with hiccups. Yet, not one contraction in sight. Meanwhile, I keep getting phone calls and texts asking how I'm doing...I should have a prerecorded message: "fine, still pregnant!" :growlmad:


----------



## Blue_bear

SOPHIE IS ON HER WAY LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

DM is on her way to theatre as we speak xxxx


----------



## samzi

fab news x


----------



## Jenni4

Yay!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Clareabell

Good luck Linds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummySS

Oh yay! Good luck Linds!! So pleased this is FINALLY not a false alarm! :happydance:

Eve... you have me completely freaked with your dream now... 
:muaha:


----------



## Blue_bear

Ooooh i forgot Eve's dream......can you dream of me next please?! Lol :)


----------



## Jenni4

Oh....I forgot about that too....that is spooky!!


----------



## BlueViolet

LOL, Bb, I was thinking the same thing. Eve, add me to your dream list :) I dreamed that my water broke at 38wks...I have until next Wed. to see if that amounts to anything. 

Good luck, DM! You can do it! So exciting! 

I had enough eggs in the house for banana bread! It's in the oven now. I hope I picked a good recipe. I couldn't find a bread pan and I used a brownie one instead. I think it's probably going to be done sooner since it's shallower. Must watch it closely or I'll be so sad if it burns. This is the recipe I used. I'll let you guys know if it's as yummy as the reviews say. 

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/banana-bread-recipe/index.html


----------



## Hann12

That's amazing news! Good thing she went in! 
BB - let us know when you hear more - thanks!! 

My pains have now virtually stopped but good to see that things are moving in the right direction!!


----------



## melissasbump

Good luck Linds and safe arrival Sophie! Thinking of you both xx


----------



## MrsWez

YAY FOR BABY SOPHIE!!! 

Who are you going to dream about next, Eve?

OKay this is going to be total tmi but I've been having the poos, nausea and a headache all day. I hope to God these are signs of pre labor.


----------



## BlueViolet

Holy crap! The banana bread is coming out of the brownie pan (I only filled it 3/4). I think I know why you need a bread pan for this. I hope it won't make a complete break for it. :haha:


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, I read that you can get "the poos" during the beginning stages of labor. It's your body's way to clear out the digestive track. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Blue_bear

I reckon they are good signs Wez! I think my money is on you and Claire next :)


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance::happydance: Go DM and Sophie!! That's fantastic news!!! 

Clare, I TOTALLY hear you on the pain. I am so stiff and immobile it's unbelievable. My baby dropped about two weeks ago and since then my pains have become excrutiating. I spent all day yesterday on the couch just crying because it hurt so much. I then got a series of BH about 20 minutes apart (I had only ever got them once at a time before) and my breats even began to leak so I got excited and thought that this was it. Nope. And everyone keeps telling me I'm going to go over by a week or two as it's my first. Another four weeks of this??:cry::cry: I just want this baby out!!!

And I have the poos too. :blush:


----------



## MrsWez

Glad you are doing well, Starry! I miss seeing you around. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs:

It's been hard to be away and out of the loop. The wi-fi at Dh's work is technically high speed but is unreliable. So I can only ever go back one or two pages when I do get the chance to come online. So I feel bad that I can only do one drop-by post without really responding to what is going on.

And I've had "the poo's" ever since the baby dropped so I'm not holding my breath that it means anything significant. So tired of this pregnancy thing...

OT, but a friend told us they saw a cougar near our home the other day. Kind of freaking out about it. LOL


----------



## Doodlepants

Yippeee!!!!!!!!!! Come on baby Sophie!!!!!
:baby::happydance::crib::pink::headspin::wohoo::bunny:\\:D/


----------



## BlueViolet

Starry, it's great to hear from you. Sorry to hear you're feeling so awful. :hugs: My MW said it's a myth that first time moms go overdue. It's tough to predict when anyone will go into labor, even if they've had kids before. One of my friends went 2 weeks overdue with her 3rd and the other two were around the due date. Another friend went into labor one month early with her first and was late with her second. Who knows how our bodies work?


----------



## MrsWez

Starry Night said:


> :hugs:
> 
> It's been hard to be away and out of the loop. The wi-fi at Dh's work is technically high speed but is unreliable. So I can only ever go back one or two pages when I do get the chance to come online. So I feel bad that I can only do one drop-by post without really responding to what is going on.
> 
> And I've had "the poo's" ever since the baby dropped so I'm not holding my breath that it means anything significant. So tired of this pregnancy thing...
> 
> OT, but a friend told us they saw a cougar near our home the other day. Kind of freaking out about it. LOL

Your forgiven for drop-bys due to your move. 

Wow, scary about the cougar. 

My poos have just been the last few hours. I'm ready for my pregnancy to be over too.


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad to see you on Starry! I miss you too!!x


----------



## caz_hills

Good luck Linds and look forward to hearing about Sophie and seeing some photos soon! Thinking of you Hun xxx


----------



## BlueViolet

The banana bread came out great! It's the first time I made it and I'm very impressed with the recipe. Now I have to figure out how to stop at once slice. I topped it off with whipped cream. It's the small things in life! :happydance:

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/banana-bread-recipe/index.html

:happydance: for DM and the upcoming inductions! I can't wait to see who is next.


----------



## caz_hills

BV - as you made it you are def allowed more than one slice!!! I might have to try the recipe next week! x


----------



## curlew

BV - well done for doing your exercise but naughty for not eating. Hope you are okay now.

Go sophie go sophie :happydance: DM - so looking forward to seeing photos and hearing your story.

Eve - the clairvioyant, we shall all be hanging on your every word now!!

wez - certainly looks like things are going well for your labour to start soon. Not many signs missing.

Starry - nice to hear from you. Sorry you are in so much pain though. Hopefully you will get some relief soon.

I am finding sitting very uncomfortable tonight, dont know if its the baby or if its from doing the gardening.


----------



## BlueViolet

Thanks, Curlew! I'm feeling much better since I got some food in my tummy. Now I'm waiting for my husband to get off the computer so we can go out to dinner. I might have to try eggplant parm. I'm not getting my hopes up or anything that it will induce labor, but it's yummy food. 

Curlew, the gardening sounds like a great family project, but you do need to rest. Try extra pillows to get comfortable. I got a big wedge pillow that I use to prop my feet up. It's working for now.


----------



## MrsWez

OMG, now I'm throwing up and getting cramps. :( This better be a sign or I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## curlew

BV - am currently sitting on one pillow with another behind my back but I just have a numb bum lol. 

Going up to bed now and will log on in the morning to see the news from Lindsay and I have a sneaky suspicion some news from Wez:thumbup:


----------



## sparky32

Yeah DM, so so happy for you!! Cant wait to see some pictures xxx

MrsWez, all sounding promising keep us posted xx


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Wez, I hope this is it for you!!!

BV- I love banana bread!! Your recipe looks good! :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Good luck linds, hopefully by now the little drama queen will have already made her grand entrance!! x

Good luck MrsWez, hopefully baby will be here very soon x


----------



## mummySS

Ooh Wez, i hope it does mean something and not just annoying pain and cramps for nothing... 

Starry - good to hear from ya, i miss you too :hugs:

BV - mmm i am now craving banana bread... glad it turned out well! We currently have an apple pie in the oven - yum yum :D


----------



## sparky32

Doodles - have you heard how Sherri & Colby are doing?? Xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, hope it's labor! You can do it :) Text me if anything happens later! 

Mummy, apple pie sounds delicious! I've had a very strong desire to bake. I might have to dig up my apple pie recipe.


----------



## Blue_bear

I think your next Wez, sounds very promising!

Sparky - Sherri posted on facebook this morning, Colby i still having some oxygen but seems to be doing well. She is suffering a bit with her wound but i think they are both generally good. Still in the far away hospital too!


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet said:


> Wez, hope it's labor! You can do it :) Text me if anything happens later!
> 
> Mummy, apple pie sounds delicious! I've had a very strong desire to bake. I might have to dig up my apple pie recipe.

I will text you if I have anything to report. Nothing substantial at the moment. just feeling ill.


----------



## mummySS

BV, i wish i could say that i made the pie... It was £1 from Tesco :blush: (but from the bakery - so at least it's fresh!). I'm sure most of you have gathered by now that I haven't a single domesticated bone in my body... :nope: Thankfully my hubby does. My latest mission is to get him to make chollah (jewish bread) - i love love love it and apparently it's good luck to make it from scratch?! Any jewish people on here that can confirm/deny??


----------



## sparky32

Thanks BB, she hasnt had the easiest of times i hope they both recover soon and get home. It must be so difficult being 8 hours away from home, let her know i was asking after them both xx


----------



## Clareabell

DM's FB status - Sophie Kathleen Judge born at 2053 weighing 6lbs 8oz. She looks just like her brother and is feeding well. So in love


----------



## sparky32

Aw congratulations to DM and family. Welcome to the world Sophie xx


----------



## samzi

aww great news :)


----------



## BlueViolet

Clarea, thanks for the update on DM. That's so great! :) Welcome little Sophie! 

Wez, hang in there! :hugs: 

Bb, thanks for the update on Sherri (I don't have FB). Glad they're both okay :) 

Mummy, there's nothing wrong with store bought pie. I hope your hubby can make you the bread. Who can say "no" to a pregnant woman? 

I'm trying to kill time while my husband is getting ready for dinner. I just want to shove him out the door. Grrrr!!! I'm also a bit bummed out that my ipod crapped out and lost my playlists. I still have the original songs, but it took a while to compile those playlists and some had sentimental value. I had a honeymoon list that was downright hilarious. Think "Afternoon Delight" and "Let's Get it On." Perhaps stuffing my face will make it all better. After all the talk about Angel Delight, I made pudding last night. I have to say, Doodle, mine is not completely without clumps. I didn't stir enough. That just means I'll have to try another batch tomorrow. You are still the Angel Delight expert! :)


----------



## caz_hills

Congrats to Linds - so pleased Sophie made her entrance finally.

Wez - hope you are ok. Good luck!

Right, off to bed now. Look forward to hearing updates tomorrow!
xx


----------



## Hann12

Whoo hoo how exciting to see Sophie has been born! Bet she is such a cutie! Can't wait to see photos! 

Back from my parents, decided it was better to be at home with all my stuff bearing in mind the pains I was getting. Think its all stopped but feel better being back!


----------



## Hann12

Wez - keep us updated sounds like it could be you or Fi next!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Eve - please do me a favor, go take a nap and dream of me having my baby next! :haha: I'm desperate!

Also, unless Katie is born in the next day, she's not going to see those cupcakes. Between DH and I, they've been disappearing pretty quickly!

Been having lots of menstral like cramps, one got me about 20 minutes ago sharp enough to make me catch my breath. But still, nothing regular or steady. :(


----------



## Hann12

SB I think your close, it will be you so soon I'm sure.

I've updated the graduate thread with Sparkle and DM's news.
The girls are catching up!!
Now we need more babies! I am loving how fast they are coming now, and we haven't even got to July yet!!


----------



## mummySS

Woo congrats Linds, so pleased sophie has finally made an appearance! x


----------



## samzi

Ive had a few niggles the past 15 mins or so. Ive felt like the only one who hasnt had anything :lol:


----------



## gw76

Yay - Baby Sophie has arrived! Congrats!


----------



## Squeeker

Freckles, Elliott is gorgeous! Huge congrats!! Can't wait to see photos of Maisie and Sophie as well!!! So many babies being born, and it's not even July yet!!

Melissa and Caz, happy 37 weeks! I'm 36 weeks today!

Mmmm... Brownies... and cupcakes... and banana bread... it's too hot to bake and I have NO sweets in the house! I'd beg someone to send me some, but our postal service is on strike over here! :dohh:



> Bit of a TMI question. Is anyone else going for number 2s like REALLY regular? Im going at least 3 times a day at the mo, its not diorrea (sorry wrong spelling) but just really regular!

Yah, I have been going more regularly than I had been previously... but I think it's all the fresh fruit and dried apricots I've been eating... been hitting the spot lately!



Doodlepants said:


> :rofl: Completely random but there's a group on FB called '1 million likes and my wife will let me call our baby Megatron' :rofl:

Hahahahaha... poor kid! 

AFM, I'm bummed because DH had training tonight so there has been no further progress on the baby's room other than what I could do alone, which was to put felt feet on the dresser and bookcase and clean some scuffmarks off the walls from when the guys did the floors. I'm trying SO hard to be patient, but I want it done NOW!!


----------



## curlew

Lindsay - congratulations to you Martin and Harry on the birth of baby Sophie.

mummy - we bought an apple pie yesterday but didn't get round to eating it lol. Hope DH can make your bread for you.

BV - hugs re losing all your playlists espcially the ones that have sentimental value, that sucks.

Hann - thanks for updating the graduate list. its keeping you busy lol.

SB - :hugs:hope things progress for you soon.

slept well til 3pm now wide awake again lol. will watch an hour of tv and then try getting back to sleep.


----------



## Britt11

ahh great news on Sophie and DM, thanks for posting. We had the exact same due date, now I am really jealous :baby:
congrats to all the new mommies.
do we have a graduate thread? can someone post the link?

We had a bit of a scare yesterday with decreased movement from LO- but she checked out perfectly at the hospital and we had an u/s this morning just in case and she is totally fine. My doctor thought she was measuring small but they actually guesstimate her to weigh 8 pounds already :shock: omg, I hope I dont go over, she will be 9+ pounds- yikes

anyway, hope everyone is well


----------



## sparky32

Britt, theres a link to the graduates page on the first page of this thread, i would post here but i have no clue how to do that, sorry. Glad lo is ok, you must have got a fright, big hugs.

Curlew, i hope you got back to sleep xx


----------



## caz_hills

Sherri  if you can read this, hope you are ok. Sorry you are still so far away from home and I hope little Colby is doing alright too. :hugs:

Linds - hope you are ok too and that your first night with Sophie was magical and amazing! :hugs:

BV  hope you had a lovely meal in the end and that your hubbie finally made it out of the door!

Hann  good plan coming home, I hope you feel better in your own surroundings and own bed. Take care of yourself.

Melissa  are you feeling any better today after your sickness last night?

Beth  are there any cupcakes left? I hope not!!!!! Also any news as I know you were having cramps last night?

Squeeker  happy 36 weeks! Not long to go now. :thumbup:

Curlew  hope you managed to get back to sleep. There are always so many posts overnight from us as we cant sleep  its quite funny! I guess we will be the same once our babies come too!

AFM  my TENS machine that I rented arrived today. I assume I can now try it out just to see what its like as before they said dont try it until you are full-term? Ive rented it for 5 weeks so should last until the birth! Has anyone used one before and found it useful? 

I'm having a much more relaxing day today planned  Neel is at home all day and its our 2 year wedding anniversary on Monday so we are going out for an early celebratory meal tonight. Cant wait :winkwink:


----------



## melissasbump

Wow congrats to linds martin and harry! Wonderful news! My friend had her baby at 636 this morning too a little boy called olifver! Am so excited all these babies are arriving!


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations Linds!!!! cannot wait to see pics!!!

Also congratulations to your friend Mel!!

Will catch up later as I'm on my way out xxx


----------



## Hann12

I'm full term today -37 weeks!!! Yippee! 
Caz - I didn't know we could try the tens from full term so I'm going to try mine too :) 
So glad to wake up in my own bed, the pains stopped but nice to be home!

Can't wait to see the photos of Sophie now!


----------



## Sharique42

Congrats DM & family great news:thumbup: can't wait to see pics.

Just thought I would mention on my TENS machine instructions it says you can try just 2 pads on your forearm before labour begins. My physio also said stressed the importance of putting it on when you get the first niggles of pain even if on very low & turning up as the contractions build as the reason TENS doesn't work for a lot of people is they put it on too late. So I am bearing that in mind & taking mine everywhere with me at the moment!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Sharique, that's really good to know, I would have thought it was the opposite that you put it on later! I'm going to try it on my arm today and then have it ready for the labour whenever that happens! 
Can't believe it could happen at any time now! The pains last night really gave me a reality check that this baby is definitely coming out and not too long! (even if I'm overdue hopefully it will be 4weeks or less). 
Having a major house clean and sort today, hypno birth practice and going to make lemon and blueberry muffins mmm. Feeling major nesting!!


----------



## Jenni4

Congratulations DM!!! So glad Sophie is here! Can't wait to see pics and hear all about it!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Clareabell said:


> DM's FB status - Sophie Kathleen Judge born at 2053 weighing 6lbs 8oz. She looks just like her brother and is feeding well. So in love

Congrats Linds!!! My premonition was right!!!!! I can't wait to see pictures!!!!:happydance:


----------



## caz_hills

Sharique42 said:


> Congrats DM & family great news:thumbup: can't wait to see pics.
> 
> Just thought I would mention on my TENS machine instructions it says you can try just 2 pads on your forearm before labour begins. My physio also said stressed the importance of putting it on when you get the first niggles of pain even if on very low & turning up as the contractions build as the reason TENS doesn't work for a lot of people is they put it on too late. So I am bearing that in mind & taking mine everywhere with me at the moment!

Thanks for the advice. Hann - I know nothing about TENS machines so I need to read the instructions. I will try it on my arm if that is what it says!!!

Glad I have it now so I feel prepared for the birth. Will have a look through the instructions today.


----------



## caz_hills

Hann - forgot to say happy 37 weeks! Also having a minor panic please don't try the TENS machine if it's not safe to do so..... I don't really know what we should or shouldn't do with it. 

I'm having a paranoid morning today... Sorry!!! Need to go and chill out I think....


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, happy 37 weeks!:happydance:

Caz, thanks for asking, im feeling ok so far today, however the sickness creeps up really quickly so dont hold my breath any more! Hope you have a lovely meal tonight. 

I cant remember what else was said even though ive read it all!:wacko:

Today not up to much, going to Sainsburys to pick up a few bits then OH is going to paint our bedroom, dont think hes particularly impressed with the pink colour i picked out but hey ho!

Wheres the sun? im planning on a marathon washing weekend!


----------



## Hann12

Photos of Sophie on facebook!! She is sooo gorgeous!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Congrats DM! :happydance:

:flower:


----------



## samzi

So... who's next then? :p


----------



## Blue_bear

I think Wez or Claire next :) 

Seems for all my niggles and false alarms over the past couple of weeks, all has gone quiet and ive been feeling pretty good the last day or so! (apart from lack of sleep!)


----------



## SugarBeth

caz_hills said:


> Beth  are there any cupcakes left? I hope not!!!!! Also any news as I know you were having cramps last night?
> :

Lol sad to say there's only about half the batch left! Oops! Lol:blush:

My dad predicted I'd go into labor last night around 3-4 am. Sure enough I woke up around 3 to cramps like I haven't felt them before. They kept me up for an hour and a half before I was able to fall back to sleep. I dreamt that this morning I went to the bathroom and saw my bloody show and had my waters trickle out. I was very disappointed to wake up from that dream. The pain is still pretty bad though, hoping it progresses through the day. I sat on my birthing ball for a good hour and a half last night, which I think gave me these intense cramps. Planning on doing it again today, see where it goes...


----------



## Hann12

BB - I think I have borrowed your niggles and pains! I'm having loads of cramping and back pain, it's come out of nowhere but still have the mucus plug so think I'm a way off actual labour. Think these babies just like to tease us!!


----------



## Blue_bear

I havent lost my plug yet either Hann, but some people dont loose it until their waters go (or get broken) so i wouldnt take that as a sure fire sign either!


----------



## caz_hills

Hann12 said:


> BB - I think I have borrowed your niggles and pains! I'm having loads of cramping and back pain, it's come out of nowhere but still have the mucus plug so think I'm a way off actual labour. Think these babies just like to tease us!!

We really are symptom-less! But Freckles had her baby I think with no symptoms before so I do hold out hope!

Hope the cramping and back pains improve, you have had such a tough week and deserve some rest and relaxation time! Are your relaxation / hypnobirthing CD's helping?

x


----------



## Blue_bear

Just sent J to the shop to get me a full fat coke, baby has been far too quiet for my liking. Has been since yesterday really too. Got a few small wriggles out of him this morning when i was poking to see if i could wake him but definately much quieter.
If i can get a few decent moves out of him i will be happy again!


----------



## Hann12

Hope you get him moving - the coke should do it! They are meant to be a but quieter in the run up to labour I think! 

Caz - just got the natel hypnotherapy one through, I think they do help. Have them all on my iPhone so when the baby starts coming I can just plug myself in and start the relaxation. I hope it works for us!!


----------



## sparky32

BB, i've read loads of stories whereby the baby goes a bit quieter when they're in the birth canal and ready for labour. With you having all these cramps and niggles, maybe your not too far away...........fingers crossed!

I wish i can see baby Sophie, c'mon DM put some pictures up of your beautiful baby girl :)

AFM - i've been feeling rubbish since yesterday, i've been sleeping constantly since 3pm yesterday only waking for some food. Wonder if i coming down with something :(

Hope they're more beach bumps born soon xx


----------



## Squeeker

A couple quick questions for you all:

Has anyone's hair virtually stopped growing? I haven't shaved my legs in a week and there's barely fuzz there. I could easily go another week, when usually I'd be looking like an amazon woman right about now! :shrug:

Also, anyone else experiencing really, really tender nipples? Like first-tri tender?


----------



## curlew

sophie is gorgeous, full head of hair and wee harry looks so proud lol they are really cute.

BB - just as well my DS is not near you when you say about getting coke. I asked him yesterday if he would get me a pepsi (have to say don't normally drink fizzy drinks but really fancied one yesterday|). He turned to me and said that he wasn't allowed fizzy drinks as they are bad for you so why was I making his baby brother drink it after all didn't I remember that the baby eats and drinks everything I have and that wasn't very fair on the baby to make him drink coke. I ended up having a J2O instead - guilted by a seven year old:dohh:

Hope you get some movement soon though.

sparky - hugs that you are not feeling great. Maybe just your body gearing up and getting rest whilst it can.

SB - have fun on your ball.


----------



## Blue_bear

Have to say Squeeker, i have been the opposite. I could shave my under arms literally everyday! They never used to be so bad. My legs would be the same too if i could be bothered to keep up with doing them!
Oh, and havent had sore nipples but have had sore boobs in general! Most of the time its just my right one though which is a bit random!!

Bless your son Curlew! Have to say i have tried to stay away from fizzy drinks as much as poss but i do really fancy one sometimes. 

I wonder if baby has gone quiet for a reason then......


----------



## kelzyboo

Awww curlew lol i think i love your DS, what a clever little boy, kinda like my DD too clever for their own good!! Sounds like he'll be a protective big brother, never a bad thing lol hope you drank the pepsi when he'd gone to bed!! I'd have to just to be a rebel x


----------



## mummymarsh

anyone else gone into labour or had babies yet??? xxx


----------



## BlueViolet

Squeeker, sounds like a great symptom, minus the sore nipples. I can't say I'm experiencing that. 

Sparky, hope you feel better soon! I think our bodies are just exhausted at this point. 

Bb, hope you get some good kicks from the coke. I'm experiencing more shifting than kicking, but I think it counts. I think they're running out of room, so there's less movement. 

Caz, I'm symptom-less too. I had very little cramping last week, but that's it. My MW basically said that not all women lose their mucus plugs prior to labor. I suppose we'll see. 

SB, that dream sounds like such a tease. My mom predicted July 1st and my husband thinks sometime during the first week of July. I feel like they're all taking bets on when I'm going to pop. So far the most popular date has been 4th of July. Personally, I'd prefer end of June, but I doubt my body will actually take my preference into account. 

I need to come up with something fun to do this weekend in addition to our million projects from the "to do" list. I was thinking that there's a chance it could be our last weekend before the baby. Funny enough, everything I want to do seems to revolve around food. There's a place in Ithaca that has amazing Brie stuffed French toast. I wonder if I can rope my husband into going. I still have left-over eggplant parm (the portion was huge) from the restaurant last night. I have to say, it didn't give me one single cramp, but it was delicious.


----------



## caz_hills

Curlew - you Son is so sweet! Bless him, he is so clever! I try not to drink fizzy drinks too but not drinking alcohol means that when I'm out for dinner, a fizzy drink is the next best thing! Also, will def get the baby moving I'm sure!

Hann - the CD's are good, I plan the same as you - get them on when labour starts and hope for the best!

Squeeker - not really noticed any difference in hair growth, although lots of people have said it is usually less.

Sparky - hope you feel better soon hun.

BB - I hope the coke helps and take care for yourself. xx

AFM - had good day - finished off cleaning out the kitchen cupboards, written nearly all of my thank you cards from the baby shower and now wrapping up hubbie's aniversary present. Looking forward to an awesome Indian meal tonight for our 2 year anniversary!!!!

Love the photos of little Sophie on facebook from Linds - can't wait to hear her story when she logs on here next. xx


----------



## mummySS

Lol curlew that's really cute :)

Squeeker - I def think my leg hair grow has been slower than normal, but unfortunately I've been growing fast hair in a ton of other places!

Ok, I was up again for 3 hours last night with the most intense itching on my hands, feet, belly etc. I went back to sleep this afternoon and just woke up with an itchy eye and hive-like bumps on my eyelid. Does anyone have a clue what this is? The itchy palms sounds suspiciously like OC but not sure about the eyelid... If it gets worse or doesn't disappear I will get myself to the doctor but in the meantime thought I'd check with you guys...


----------



## melissasbump

Managed a walk with the dog this afternoon and feels like baby is poking its head out, so heavy!! I really could bearly walk by the end of it! 
Just made some peanut butter and choc chip cookies and they are yummy!!

Squeeker, havent really noticed re body hair, i can manage to do under my arms every day, as for my legs well i really cant be arsed! lol

Curlew, very cute by your son!

Kelz, nice to see you x

Sparky sorry you are feeling rubbish:hugs:

Caz and Hann, i am desperatly checking for my plug everytime i go to the toliet! no luck yet, but Freckles has filled me with hope! So has my friend whome i only saw Wed, she had no symptoms at all and had her baby boy this morning!

B Bear, i think baby movements slow down at this stage to be honest, try not to worry, im sure the coke will do the trick though.

Last night was really weird, i was sitting/laying on the sofa when i felt a massive tightening which almost made me gasp for breath, my whole bump went lobsided as if the baby managed to complety move over or something! It was so weird and i had to get up and walk about as it was so uncomfortable! 

Linds, Lovely pics on FB Sophie is gorgeous x

Is anyone doing anything interesting tonight or just slobbing like me? :happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

mummySS said:


> Lol curlew that's really cute :)
> 
> Squeeker - I def think my leg hair grow has been slower than normal, but unfortunately I've been growing fast hair in a ton of other places!
> 
> Ok, I was up again for 3 hours last night with the most intense itching on my hands, feet, belly etc. I went back to sleep this afternoon and just woke up with an itchy eye and hive-like bumps on my eyelid. Does anyone have a clue what this is? The itchy palms sounds suspiciously like OC but not sure about the eyelid... If it gets worse or doesn't disappear I will get myself to the doctor but in the meantime thought I'd check with you guys...

Simmy, my friend who just gave birth got really itchy about a week ago all over, no rash just itchiness, they gave her a test for liver function so if no better by mon then i would go to quacks, there is a conditon that can occur in late pregnancy relating to liver function, i dont really know the implications of it but best get yourself checked.:thumbup:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:dust:

Lots of labour dust for all you ladies!

Who's next??

This is Jacob asleep in the nursing pillow lol :cloud9:


----------



## mummymarsh

caz im originally from berkshire :thumbup:


----------



## mummymarsh

sofie gorgeous xxxx


----------



## sparky32

BV, yesterday my husband took me on a "date" as it was our last chance of spending some time together. We went to the cinema to see X-Men, it was just so nice to spend some quality time outwith the "to do" list. I too have one of them, we're nearing the end of it though.........thankfully.

Curlew, you have brought up one intelligent young man :)

Caz - Happy Anniversay, enjoy your meal tonight xx

Mummyss - it does sound like OC no harm in getting checked out. Were you scratching your eyes?? I scratched my body so badly it came out in hives with my OC my skin is badly marked now and i'm having to use bio-oil for them.

Sofie - your wee boy is just gorgeous!! How's it all going?? 

Just waiting on my curry arriving, i'm so hungry xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

sparky32 said:


> BV, yesterday my husband took me on a "date" as it was our last chance of spending some time together. We went to the cinema to see X-Men, it was just so nice to spend some quality time outwith the "to do" list. I too have one of them, we're nearing the end of it though.........thankfully.
> 
> Curlew, you have brought up one intelligent young man :)
> 
> Caz - Happy Anniversay, enjoy your meal tonight xx
> 
> Mummyss - it does sound like OC no harm in getting checked out. Were you scratching your eyes?? I scratched my body so badly it came out in hives with my OC my skin is badly marked now and i'm having to use bio-oil for them.
> 
> Sofie - your wee boy is just gorgeous!! How's it all going??
> 
> Just waiting on my curry arriving, i'm so hungry xx

It's going okay at the moment but Jacob has now got colic :nope: so not alot of sleep around here but otherwise I am loving being a mummy :thumbup:

It's still really odd aswell because he still isn't due to be here until Tuesday! But wouldn't change it for the world! :cloud9:


----------



## Hann12

Caz - it's our first anniversary on Monday! Happy anniversary for tonight! 

I have had less hair growth too - thank god there are some pregnancy perks!! 

Mel - I just went for an hours walk and I agree it feels like the baby is much lower, I am almost waddling and just really slow! Surely we can't be like this foe another 3weeks!! 

I just made muffins and didn't realise they weren't cooked enough and now all 12 are ruined. I could cry! Very disappointing, I'm normally really good at baking. :( 

SK - Jake looks very cute

Curlew - love the story about your son!

BB - did the coke work? 

BV - you never know the second helping of eggplant might be all you need!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Squeeker - I've actually noticed the opposite! In the last week I seem not to be able to shave enough, and my eyebrows keep trying to get very unruly very quickly. 

BV, everyone has a different idea for when I'm going to go. In the end, basically everyone just says "well, you never know." lol. Well, I'd love to know - and I'd love to know this weekend! The hospital has me all set up for post date testing and an induction date, which makes me so nervous. Hoping she comes out before either of those! The post date testing is on the 7th, so I want her here by the 6th at the latest (and coincidentally, my birthday is the 6th!)

I'm not on anyone's facebook, so I really can't wait until the pictures reach this thread! I want to see the babies!

I ate so much eggplant that I had to get DH to eat the rest of it last night because it was literally causing me to gag to see it! I still have some time for it to work, but i'm not so sure if it will. So far the biggest thing that seems to work and get contractions going is bouncing on my ball for a while. It's no fun, and kills my back, but it does raise my hopes afterwards when the cramps get super bad!


----------



## Hann12

Simmy - the hot weather might be making you itchy too. See what your mw says but I'm a bit itchy on the feet and hands but have noticed it more when I've been hot. For the first time my hands have swollen too!


----------



## Blue_bear

ANOTHER BEACH BUMP ON THE WAY!!!

Just had a text from Claire, hopefully she doesnt mind me updating but i will ask that no one puts anything on facebook as thats an announcement for her to make. I am not saying anyone on here would but i nearly made the mistake last night of tagging DM in a status before i came to my senses and realised it would show on her page too!

Anyway....
Claire's water went @ 8am and she is currently 6cm dilated. She is totally loving and whole heartedly recommends the epidural! 

Good Luck Clareabell!!!! xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Sparky, it's so cute that you guys went on a date and put the "to do" list aside. How was X-Men? I would like to see it too. Sadly, my husband has a bunch of work he needs to finish and has to block off some time today and tomorrow for it. Then the in-laws wanted to get together and will be joining us on our brunch out tomorrow. Not sure how much of a "date" we'll be able to put together this time around. I'm feeling really upset at the moment and I know it doesn't make any sense...It's like I'm a puppy waiting around for my husband to make time to play. I feel so pathetic at the moment. My friends are either working or live far away, so I'm stuck at home with time to kill. I probably sound like such a brat complaining about free time. I'm just going out of my mind. I should just go find something to bake or walk the mall or something.

Caz and Hann, happy anniversary! Hope you guys have a nice romantic evening :) 

Caz, I'm impressed by how productive you've been today. Way to go!

Hann, don't worry about the muffins. It can happen to anyone. Maybe you can try a different batch later. 

SK, hope Jacob feels better soon! He's a cutie :)

Mummy, hope you feel better soon! The itchiness sounds awful.

Mel, your cookies sound delicious! Good job on the long walk!


----------



## BlueViolet

Bb, thanks for passing on the news. It's so exciting! :)


----------



## Jenni4

Our babies are coming quickly!!! It's not even July!!


----------



## mummySS

Ooh Claire good luck!! Can't wait to hear the news! Another beach bump baby :happydance:

Thanks for the update bb.

And thanks for your comments re the itch. Hopefully it's down to the heat rather than anything more sinister. Am going out to a karaoke bar for my cousin's 40th tonight... Something tells me I won't last very long!! The great thing is that it's local, only 5 min drive away, so I can drive there and leave when I want. 

Xx


----------



## curlew

DS is definately too smart for his own good sometimes but he does make us laugh as he is like 7 going on 70. DH was killing himself laughing when he said it.

BB thanks for the update on Clare. Woo hoo two of the babes expected next week coming over the weekend. Best laid plans and all that. Good luck Clare.

squeeker - haven't noticed a great change in my hair but have noticed it needs to be done as arms and legs are getting a bit out of control. Am planning to dye my hair tomorrow so will do it then whilst I am waiting on the dye. Did all my nails this afternoon, cut them short and filed them so that they are easier for when baby arrives.

BV - oooh the brie stuffed french toast sounds fab. I haven't had either of those since becoming pregnant and it sounds devine.

caz - wow productive day. Have a lovely meal out to celebrate your anniversary.

mummyss - sorry you had a bad night. Definately worth getting the itch checked out.

mel - peanut and chocolate chip cookies sound delish. Everyone seems to have gone into baking mode in the past few days. Shame we couldn't have a bring and share morning !

sofie - lovely pic of Jacob he is doing well, shame about the colic though. DS had it for about a year, I walked miles in circles with him in the livingroom in the dead of night til he passed wind. Am so hoping this one doesn't have the same!!!

sparky - glad you enjoyed your date with OH.

Mel - sorry your muffins didn't turn out as normal. 

afm - had a bit of a lazy day today as back still hurting from working in the garden yesterday. But managed to go to sainsburys and stock up on breast pads and nipple cream.


----------



## sparky32

Oh Claire good luck!! Thanks BB for the update.

Sofie, sounds like you've really taken to being a mummy, poor wee lamb having colic though it must be sore all the more reason to get extra cuddles from mummy. Cant wait to join you in the graduates thread :)

BV, i understand about the time thing, its hard i just wait for my hubby coming home & i miss him so much when he's working. I hope you guys manage to find a little time just for you.

I have a wee bit TMI alert, all afternoon i've been passing green stools?? I havent eaten anything green & i'm not on vitamins. I feel quite run down & like i said earlier i've been sleeping a lot since yesterday. Any ideas??

Xxx


----------



## sparky32

Oh X-men was really good thoroughly enjoyed it but i do love the X-Men films, especially enjoyed the small glimpse of Wolverine.........theres just something rather sexy about him mmmmm :) :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Sparky i LOVE Wolverine....or just Hugh Jackman in general actually!!


----------



## sparky32

Blue_bear said:


> Sparky i LOVE Wolverine....or just Hugh Jackman in general actually!!

Haha would have to agree with you on that!!! Maybe thats why i like most of his films, he's just very sexy :winkwink:


----------



## Hann12

Wow that's such exciting news about Claire! Thanks for the update BB! Let us know if/when you hear more! I won't say anything on fb, but will be looking out on there for updates as mist people get it on there first. 

So come on then, who is next?!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Me, me, me!!!! :hissy: :brat: Lol.

I actually think it will be Wez next, if she hasnt started already.....:shrug:


----------



## sparky32

Wez has been a bit quiet, so we never know! All the babies (apart from me :( ) that were due next week have either arrived or on their way, i want to be next!!! Let it be me, pretty please :)


----------



## samzi

I want to be next :p :lol:


----------



## Jenni4

I would love to be next.....but...i don't think I'm even close! Not a cramp or pain or plug in sight. At least my DH will be home tomorrow so he won't miss the big event! My money is on Wez!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Aww thank you ladies!

I am bias so I think he is scrummy! :cloud9:

Good luck Claire!! How exciting!

I think Wez will be next!

:flower:


----------



## Hann12

Wez had been quiet.....

I'd like it to be me in about a weeks time, starting my induction methods from today though!!


----------



## melissasbump

Good luck Clare! Wow how exciting!!!
I want to be next but i know it wont be!!


----------



## Hann12

Mel - you never know! I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Hann12

Doods - I saw your fb update, are you okay? Did someone say something about your name choice? What are you thinking now? I think you should choose whichever name you love whether that's lorelai or another :hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks for the update BB!
Good luck Claire! Hope it all goes well :)

I've only scanned and I can't remember much sorry! Did you get baby J moving in the end BB?
I've had less movement over the past week or so too- it's worrying to start with but you get used to it.

We have had 2nd thoughts about our name choice- too many people haven't heard of it/ can't say it/ spell it and it's getting on my nerves that people keep asking me if I've made it up so we are now going to see what she looks like when she's born- I think we've gone back to Naomi.... we'll see....

Any luck with the eggplant parma thing??
x


----------



## mummySS

Sparky, not sure about the green stools! Sounds like you have flu or something maybe? Really not sure...

Doods, lorelai is such a pretty name but you are perfcty within your rights to change it now if that's what you want - don't get pressured by other people though :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Doods - I like Naomi - weirdly I was thinking of suggesting that to Greg today! 
I think go with what you love and what suits her when she comes out. But don't listen to anyone else!


----------



## Squeeker

Wow, good luck Claire!! 

Lorelai is a very pretty name, but very uncommon in Canada. Naomi is pretty too! Don't let people sway you too much... everyone always has something negative to say about names! That's why DH and I haven't said a peep to anyone about our choices... too afraid of negative comments!

I was getting itchy on the feet the last few days, and I started to get worried... until I realized it was heat rash because my shoes have gotten a bit tight with the swelling. I fixed that by changing shoes :thumbup:

So it sounds like anything goes in the hair department... I'll stop worrying then! I thought maybe I wasn't getting enough calories or something (but I KNOW that can't be right!) Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Mel - you never know! I have my fingers crossed for you!

Thankyou!!!!:happydance:


----------



## curlew

Funny I don't want it to be me that goes next. I have my c section planned for 6th july and just want to stick to that. Wait to you see - famous last words!!

I was wondering about Wez today but nothing on facebook so maybe she has just been busy today.

Sparky funny I just mentioned to DH that 2 of the 3 due to go next weekend have gone in past 24 hours and wondered if you would be next. Sorry not sure about stools but have a faint recollection of something to do with iron and green stools but cant recall what. Sorry not much help!

doodles - I love lorelai too and it can be shortened to Lori which is easy enough for everyone to spell!!! Go with what you like.

Jenni - glad your DH will be home tomorrow and you can relax about him missing the baby's birth.


----------



## sparky32

Well i've just been sick as a dog whilst in the bath so i definitely think i'm coming down with something :( i'm off to bed but will try checking in for updates on clare and anyone else who goes i to labour :) xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Just got a text from Wez - she said she's been having contractions every 6 minutes and lasting about 35 seconds. The hospital said if they keep going like this I think they're going to admit her. She's hoping this is it!


----------



## curlew

ooooh so exciting two more possible babes this weekend:baby:

Thanks for letting us know SB


----------



## melissasbump

Yay Wez! Thanks for the update SB!
So what happens, do you go over to the graduates thread once you have given birth, is there conversation going on over there or are we waiting till we all graduate? I have visions of being alone here talking to myself because you have all had your babies!!:wacko:


----------



## Hann12

Thanks SB that's great to know! Good luck Wez!! 

Squeeker - hope you feel better :hugs: 

Just had my first clary sage bath, it was lovely and relaxing.


----------



## Hann12

melissasbump said:


> Yay Wez! Thanks for the update SB!
> So what happens, do you go over to the graduates thread once you have given birth, is there conversation going on over there or are we waiting till we all graduate? I have visions of being alone here talking to myself because you have all had your babies!!:wacko:

Mel that will not happen! I think conversation will just start up on the other thread soon and eventually we will just shift to that one. I'm very certain you will go before me so don't worry about being last bump standing! 
I'd say we just all keep an eye on both threads from now on!


----------



## melissasbump

Yeah good call! Ive just had millionaires cheesecake with raspberries on the side, i ve heard it brings on labour....:cloud9:


----------



## Blue_bear

Yay for Wez! Ive just had a run of really strong tightenings...prob just BH though so am not getting excited just yet!

Last update from Claire - Things were progressing well when she was checked at 8, being checked again at 11.30. Still very comfortable thanks to the epi. 

Mel - I dont think you will be last standing at all, in fact i think you may be one of the next 'batch' :)


----------



## samzi

I will be last. just you watch. its just my luck il go overdue when everyone pops early lol


----------



## caz_hills

Wow went out for dinner tonight and so much has happened!

Good luck to Wez and Clare - thinking of you both and can't wait to hear your news! xxx

Hann and Melissa - we are all due at the same time so will hang on here together! I keep checking the graduate thread too - can't believe so many babies have come so quickly!!

Hann - sorry about your baking, such a shame. 

Sorry I can't rememer anything else and I'm on my iPhone so can't look back! 

AFM - had lovely Indian meal in Southall with hubbie for our anniversary. Sooooooo full!!! It was totally yummy and we have got take away to freeze as well. It was spicy so if spices help bring on labour then I can't think what could be better. But as usual no symptoms.... But I'm enjoying everyone elses progress and can't wait to hear news from Wez and Clare!

xx


----------



## Britt11

sparky32 said:


> Wez has been a bit quiet, so we never know! All the babies (apart from me :( ) that were due next week have either arrived or on their way, i want to be next!!! Let it be me, pretty please :)

I know how you feel, I was due on the same date as DM and so far LO has no intentions of coming out :growlmad: and the guesstimate her to weigh 8 pounds already- yikes!! I am due on Thursday but can see myself going way overdue :dohh:
good luck to the new mommies to be
:hugs:


----------



## BlueViolet

SB, thanks for posting an update on Wez. I was just about to do it and did a quick scan and noticed you did. I didn't see my texts for a couple of hours. I'm so excited for her. I hope she can go to the hospital soon and things progress smoothly for her. 

Hope everyone is having a good Saturday :) 

This is random, but after the skimming I did, I seem to remember the question about the green poo. I think it's green when it hasn't been in the intestines long enough to oxidate. I wouldn't worry about it. The concern would be if it was red.


----------



## kelzyboo

Good luck claire and mrswez, will be looking for updates on FB, won't say a word until they've announced properly! Hope it goes perfectly for both of them and anyone else who decides to go in the night lol x


----------



## emzeebob

i got told green poop was too much potassuim(sp?) i was told to stop eating too many bananas last year as i wwent drs with green poop, have u been eating anything with lots of potassuim? x x x x


----------



## amand_a

Wow I go to my mums for the weekend and come back to so much exciting news!

Congratulations to DM and sparkle and good luck to Clair and Mrs Wez

As for who will go last I am tipping me! Technically I'm not due till the 22nd as thats the date I agreed to keep with the hospital. My scan edd was the 16th tho so fingers crossed.


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez just texted and said she's hooked up to monitors. She's 3cm dialated and 50% effaced. Sounds like things are progressing well :) 

Emzee, I've never heard of potassium turning poop green. Could be. Here's a link with some possible causes:

https://altmedicine.about.com/od/gettingdiagnosed/a/green_stools.htm 

I think it's due to enzymes not acting on it long enough to turn it brown.


----------



## SugarBeth

Definitely sounds like Wez is in active baby mode! She just told me the contractions are coming every 2 minutes now. How exciting, her baby will be here soon!


----------



## mummySS

Ooh thanks for the baby updated, how exciting for Wez and Claire! Woop woop!

I think I'll be one of the overdue crowd hanging out here btw, I have a big feeling this baby is not coming on time!

Well, just got back from the party. Was really fun! We were there for about 4 hours, I'm amazed I lasted that long! I guess I was thinking it would be the last 'outing' before bubs arrives so making the most of it :)

Caz - where did you go in southall? Was it gifto's?? There's some amazing curry restaurants there. Paul is a huge fan so when we lived in Ealing we'd eat there a lot. 

Oh and happy anniversary to caz and Hann (not together of course lol!). Ooh Hann I just remember you saying about eating at Gaucho on monday - OMG I loooooove that place, although haven't been since preggers since I only like steak medium rare ;)


----------



## sparky32

Thanks ladies on the green poo front! It makes sense that it may not reacting with the enzymes as my OC can change this with the bile salts so maybe my levels have changed again will check monday when i'm back at the hospital.

All sounding good for wez, wonder if jonathon will be born today :)

Any word from Clare?


----------



## SugarBeth

Wez just said she's being sent home for now to further dilate, though contractions are still every two minutes. How disappointing after all that to get sent home without a baby out yet!


----------



## BlueViolet

Yeah, poor Wez. That would be so frustrating. I think I would have some very colorful words for that hospital staff if they did that to me. GRRRR!!! 

As for me, I'm keeping busy. I made a chocolate cake and now I have an apple crumble in the oven. I'm debating on whether to make more pudding and some blueberry muffins. I think I'm starting to lose it...lol My back is not happy with me after bending over the sink to do the dishes, so we'll see if I'm still feeling the baking urge after I sit down some. There are fireworks going on nearby and I'm not sure if I want to deal with the bugs and the lack of bathrooms. It would give me something else to do besides baking, though.


----------



## gw76

SugarBeth said:


> Wez just said she's being sent home for now to further dilate, though contractions are still every two minutes. How disappointing after all that to get sent home without a baby out yet!

That is so annoying! I hope that all goes well at home and that she is back at the hospital soon to have her littl'un...

thanks for the updates SB


----------



## Hann12

How annoying for Wez! Just logged in hoping to see sone baby news. Hopefully she is back there soon, I'd want to kill the hospital if they sent me home with 2 minutes contractions! Thanks for the updates SB and BV.

Simmy - I'll probably get told off for saying this but I will be eating my steak medium rare on Monday - I don't think a steak from gaucho will make me sick (hope not anyway!). Sorry to anyone I offend by admitting that!! 

BV - hope your back feels better. Mine is sore too after my nesting activities of today! Feels good to nearly have the flat I shape though :) 

Amanda - go with the 16th as your dd then you are the same as me! I heard that the scan is the most accurate predictor anyway!


----------



## Aaisrie

Well those of you who are on fb know we're in hospital with saraya after she took a febrile convultion. They think it's a respiratory virus that caused it bit keeping her in overnight to monitor as her temp was at 39. So uncomfortable sitting in a chair at 3am, my spine wants a bed. The worst thing was walking past all the side rooms with other parents in beds next to their kids to be stuck on a ward in a chair! Plus I have no zofran with me!!! Send positive thoughts my way.

Hope everyone else is well, sorry I cant catch up
X


----------



## SugarBeth

No problem!

Hoping to hear more from Wez saying that she gets readmitted, the hospital seems terrible to send her home at this point! Right now she said she's doing lots of walking to help dilate. 

AFM, I had a good relaxing day. DH and I worked on putting batteries in and fixing some baby things like the bassinette mobile, swing, and the pack n' play music and lights controller. After that we napped together, then went swimming for a while - I did as many laps and exercises that I could. Baby decided she wanted to help, and got so wild - she tried sticking her legs and arms out of me at the same time and wiggling them like she wanted to help me swim! 

Swimming gave us a big appetite so we went to a steakhouse and got some great food. I even ate some jalapenos to try to work in the spicy food inducing myth. 

I'm about to go on the birthing ball for a while for a bounce, see if that'll do anything before heading to bed. Tomorrow's my last day of trying to naturally induce birth, after that I give up and I'll just have to let her stubborness decide!


----------



## kelzyboo

Glad Saraya's ok Eve, a febrile convulsion is the brains defense mechanism, it shuts itself down to avoid overheating when a child has a high temp, i know its petrifying to watch but its actually a good thing apparently (i had them, so did my sister, she had about 8 and i've managed to bring abbie out of 2 before a full fit)
Any time abbie has a cold and her temps up i strip the poor child, open a window and have lukewarm water close so i can cool her down before it happens (she hates me lol)

Hope your ok, nothing scarier than watching your child so poorly x x


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks kelz, they gave us a leaflet about how common it is etc I just want to take my baby home!!! Really appreciate the advice for if it should happen again though!!!!! X


----------



## BlueViolet

Eve, hope you get to take Saraya home soon. Poor girl! They should at least offer you a comfy seat. 

SB, sounds like you had a great day. 

Hann, we won't tell on you about the steak. I don't think it's that big of a deal anyhow as long as you know it's quality stuff. Enjoy! :)


----------



## Hann12

Eve - I hope Saraya is okay, how scary for you! Sounds like Kelz has dome good advice there. I hope you get out soon, you must be so uncomfortable! Let us know how she gets on! 

SB - hope the bouncing helps! Do you have a sweep booked in for tomorrow if you don't go into labour naturally? 

Just been lying here not able to sleep and felt like I wad going to throw up and realised the baby was moving and it feels like it has moved to the left. Probably eon't stay that way, little monkey, but i can only hope!


----------



## amand_a

Aaisrie I hope Saraya is feeling better soon, nothing worse than being in hospital for anything let alone for your daughter at this point in your pregnancy :hugs:

Poor Mrs Wez I hope things progress quickly for her, it must have been hard going home. But it is better than staying in hospital as then they want to start poking you and intervening.

Hann Sorry you are up and feeling unwell. I am aiming for the 16th lol but because the hospital will only let me go 1 week over I kept the 22nd to give me a bit more time to naturally. As for the steak, go for it. I stopped being fussy about what to eat a long time ago :)

SB my gosh you are one busy lady, I hope you get some time to recoup your energy before you go into labor.

BV it sounds like you need to take it easy too. although your baked goods do sound yummy. I just finished making raspberry coconut slice, somehow its just not as good as nanna's.

Nothing new here, just trying to get some washing dried while we have some sunny/windy weather. will keep popping in to check baby news!


----------



## kelzyboo

Awww hope you can take her home today, i only stayed overnight but i guess it depends what caused it, hope shes feeling better soon. At least you'll know what to look out for when she's poorly next time, thats the best advice i ever got (from my mum lol shes the expert after me and my sis) she always says its better to have them too cool than too hot, a fit can happen so quick theres not always time to cool them down so i just do it automatically when ever shes a bit off now. Even though i knew what it was i've still never felt panic like it!

Hope your home soon so you can all rest x


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks for the support girls, they decided that I was too pregnant for a chair and wheeled a bed in at 4am so I got a couple of hrs sleep. Totally exhausted today and my zofran is at home so feel horrendously sick. Just waiting on the drs coming round to see what's happening
X


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Eve, I hope she's OK and you get to come home soon. It must have been quite scary :( Hope you're both OK xxx


----------



## mummymarsh

MrsWez in labour??? xxx


----------



## mummymarsh

OH WOW DM had her baby too.. all you girls now going into labour are filling me with tears and goosebumps... its amazing xxxxxxxx


----------



## caz_hills

Wez  poor you being sent home. Hope you are ok and managing the pain alright. Thinking of you and cant wait to hear your news. :hugs:

Any word from Clare overnight?

BV  loving all of your baking. Between us we could open a cake shop I think!

Simmy  so glad you had a great night out, once you get into the swing of it the parties cna be quite fun. But youre right, its probably one of the last ones before baby comes. Next weekend and then for 5 more days after that we have a large Indian wedding for our cousin with lots of parties so I will be going to all of them assuming baby hasnt come yet  at 39 weeks, ahhh!!!!!

And yes, we did go to Giftos!!!!!! We love the food there and used to go there years ago  had a lovely lamb and chicken tikkia platter, then I scoffed down a huge naan bread to myself with the mains :nope:. We got enough for take away though and its already frozen! 

Eve  sorry to hear about your daughter and glad they bought you a bed to sleep on. I hope she is feeling better this morning. Big hugs. Xxx

Beth  sounds like a busy day yesterday. Hope you managed to rest up last night.

Hann  hope you managed to get back to sleep and that the sickness stopped.

MM - where in Berkshire did you live? I love living round here!

AFM  I MUST stop eating, seriously. I ate so much yesterday I have put on nearly 1 kg in a day. Today the healthy eating starts  no more large meals out or cookies/brownies etc. Please try and keep me in check or I will balloon!

Was up in the night (usual loo trip) and had some period cramps again in the night  I was actually excited to have them and wish there were more signs. Oh well.

Today  having a BBQ with in-laws (must not eat too much) then a few jobs around the house  plan on washing the remaining baby clothes as the weather is so lush!

xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Claire's update: Niamh born 26/6 at 5.06am by emergency c section. 8lb 7oz, beautiful mummy and daddy are so in love :)
posted on FB 2 hrs ago, hope you don't mind me sharing Claire! Congratulations!


----------



## sparky32

Eve, i hope your daughter is ok and you guys get home soon.

MrsWez, hope your doing ok too and Jonathon is nearly here :)

I've just returned from the hospital. I know this may sound crazy but my little lady went crazy for 3 hours straight, constantly moving to the point i was feeling very sick and started to panic as i'd never felt so much movement. Went in & got checked, sods law she calmed down but i'm only 1/5ths palpable now & i had a few contractions whilst i was there do fingers crossed she's moving in the right direction & will arrive before fri!!! Off to try & get a wee nap xxc


----------



## curlew

eve - sorry to hear about saraya hope she is okay.

wez - good luck honey sounding good for a babay this weekend.

clare - hope ur doing ok.

have read everyone else but cant reply as my hands and fingers are totally numb. Had a terrible night with them again. will keep checking for updates but probably wont post much today.:(


----------



## caz_hills

Congratulations Claire!!!! xx


----------



## sparky32

Aw congratulations Claire!!! Hope your both doing well and look forward to seeing Niamh's picture xx


----------



## curlew

just saw claires update. Congratulations on the birth of baby Niamh.:baby:


----------



## Jenni4

Yay for Claire!!! Congratulations! I hope you are baby are recovering well!!

Went to dr's this morning....baby is fine, but nicely settled in...head still not engaged and not planning on coming out any time soon. Was told I would have c/s on July 17/18 if baby does not come before then.... Please come out baby!!! Don't make me come and get you!!!


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Claire!! Such lovely news! Hope you're okay after the c section too.

Jenni - how come you will have a c section? Wouldn't they just induce you? 

Curlew - sorry the pain is so bad, not long to go now! 

Caz - yeah for the cramps! I had them last night but in waves for a couple of hours every 10 minutes then I must have fallen asleep! Don't worry too much about the eating and weight at the moment! 

My friend is just coming round now so short message! Just remade the failed muffins from yesterday. It's so hit outside too!

Squeeker - hope you are okay, my baby went mad last night too, made me feel really sick!


----------



## melissasbump

Huge congratulations to Clare and her family, hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## Jenni4

@Hann- I'm a VBAC and my dr won't induce me because of that. so....I will just keep my fingers crossed that baby comes....I've been using my ball, may even resort to sex....but that's about it. I'm trying to go with the flow and stay relaxed.


----------



## freckles09

Just wanna say big congrats to DM and Claire on the birth of your daughters! Hope you're both doing well. Have seen DM's pics on Facebook and Sophie is gorgeous! Claire I can't wait to see pics of Niamh.

Eve I hope Saraya is ok...

Elliot is doing well and BF feeding is going ok although the little milk monster is feeding every 2 hours or so! 

Wonder who will be next?!


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks everyone. Literally just got home. They've allowed her to come home on antibiotics but we have to keep her temperature down. So glad to be home, totally exhausted after only getting a couple of hrs sleep. Only just got my zofran because I didn't have it with me so I'm not a well person right now!! Looking forward to my bed tonight!!!


----------



## curlew

eve - glad your home and saraya is okay.

hann - hope the muffins are okay this time and you enjoy having your friend over.

Jenni - fingers crossed bouncing on your ball will help and you dont have to have a c section.

sparky - gosh she must have been very active to make you feel ill like that, poor you. Hope she is moving down for you and it could be the start of something. Only a few days to go til you are in anyway isnt it?

caz - hope you have a nice time at your bbq. Enjoy your meals as when the wee one is here you will end up grabbing what you can when you can lol.

Freckles - glad to hear elliot is doing well.

AFM - hands till playing up but I can't sit and do nothing as my back starts to hurt :growlmad: so have cleaned all the bathroom including the skirtings floor and shower glass, so its spotless in there. DH has been and done the shopping and has taken DS to his swimming lesson so am having a rest now. Roast chicken for tea tonight yummy.


----------



## DragonMummy

Just a quickie as on phone. congrats Claire! We're on our way home now so talk more later xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Yay DM I thought you weren't getting home until tomorrow!!! So happy for you :]


----------



## mummySS

Congrats claire!! Hope it all went ok and you're recovering from the section. Can't wait to see piccies!

Hannah - oops sorry I didn't mean to imply you shouldn't eat med rare steak, you go for it girl. They use the best quality meat so really I'm sure it's fine :)

Eve - glad you're home with saraya, must have been such a scare :( And glad you are now reunited with your zofran!

Curlew- my goodness you're supposed to be resting and you're cleaning skirting boards with numb hands! Pleeeaassseee take a rest! :flower:

Caz - that's sooo funny that I guessed the restaurant :winkwink: I guess giftos is the place to be in southall! Glad you enjoyed. I am terrible with spicy food so find it a bit much, but it is very tasty! And good luck to you for the family wedding, wow thats going to be exhausting, but prob quite fun too!

Dm - pics of soph on facebook are gorgeous! I just love how cute and proud Harry looks of his little sis. You must be on :cloud9:

Afm, just got back from a late brunch to see my cuz who just arrived from Sydney, I haven't seen her in years so was lovely to catch up. Just sat on the iPad now in the garden with my feet in a bucket of cold water... Bliss! It's such a lovely day!

Think I might pack my hospital bag today too! Oh Jen, Im the same as you - baby's head not engaged at all... 

Xx


----------



## Hann12

Simmy - you might find that the baby just fully engages all at once rather than the messing around I've been getting with mine dipping in and out! The bucket of cold water sounds good. It's ridiculously hot outside!! 

Linds - glad you are home so soon! 

Jenni - hadn't realised you were vbac, hopefully it will all go to plan

Curlew - look after your hands! 

Freckles - so glad to hear everything is going well! 

My friend just bought me a nappy cake which has baby grows, socks, hat, lots of nappies and a cuddly toy. Really sweet! Now back inside as it's just too hot out there! Got another 2 friends coming in a couple of hours too. 
My muffins were okay this time thankfully! 
Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend with their DH's :)


----------



## curlew

am trying to rest honestly but I need to balance doing something and sitting doing nothing as otherwise my back gets sore lol. Have done some washing but that didn't take much as its just slinging it in the machine! 

So I decided to clean the bathroom and am now scanning some photos into the computer as we are trying to get all our old photos electronic so we can get rid of all our old paper copies and albums. My nesting instinct is kicking in in the oddest of ways lol.

DM - glad you are on your way home.

Hann - the nappy cakes are fab aren't they

Mummyss - you are so lucky having the sunshine. Its overcast and raining here but still quite warm.


----------



## melissasbump

Afternoon all.

Linds, so glad they have let you out so soon, cant wait to hear about your experiance!

Clare, hope you are recovering well 

Eve, glad they have let Saraya go home, what an awful experiance, hopefully the antibiotics will do the trick. 

Curlew, you must have ants in your pants or something! And your house must be spotless! lol

Simmy, sounds like a nice day has been had by you, the bucket of cold water sounds like a great idea!

Hann, I love nappy cakes, what a fab gift! Enjoy spending time with your friends

Freckles, glad Elliot is doing well! 

Well i was up all night last night with a horrid one sided headache that paracetamol wasnt touching. We were a bit concerned that it was linked to increased blood pressure so went to the docs this moring to get it checked (Yes my docs opens on a sun! Fab!) The lady doctor i saw was really nice currenty pregnant with her 5th child, she checked my BP which was ok, then did my urine, which for the 1st time had traces of ketones and protein so that is being sent off. She checked the HB etc and all well, jusst told me to rest as much as poss. So ive basically been sleeping on and off all day. was out in the garden for an hour this morning bt was making my head worse so since then been dosing on the sofa, only just recently woke up and it appears to be subsiding. 

OH has been painting the bathroom bless him, and done loads more washing, now a massive pile of ironing! any takers? ...Curlew?... lol


----------



## Hann12

Mel - hope you feel better, I wouldn't be surprised if it was caused by dehydration as it's so hot! I haven't been out much today but I still feel nasty, all the extra weight is not good in this heat. My feet feel swollen even though they look normal. Greg is rigging me up a foot bath using the baby bath. 
I have no idea how I'll cope tomorrow as it's meant to be hotter and I am due to be in the hairdresser for several hours getting my hair highlighted. Hope they have a fan!

Curlew - you are amazing, always on the go! Hope you do rest a bit :)


----------



## caz_hills

Jenni  glad your drs appointment went well today  the head will engage soon I am sure. You are a mid-July beach bump as well (same here!) so we have a while still!

Freckles  lovely to hear from you  glad Elliott is ok. 

Eve  glad you are home and can hopefully get some rest.

Curlew - you need to rest! You are so active, especially with your hands as well, and your cleaning is amazning!

Linds  glad you are en route home. Look forward to hearing how Sophies entrance to the world happened.

Simmy  I have this funny image of you with your feet in a bucket of water  but it sounds so nice, I am boiling but I love the summer and the hot weather so Im not complaining  I just wish I could be outside enjoying it more! Tee hee about Giftos as well  am still full today!

Hann  sounds like a busy day for you but so nice to have your friends over and that the muffins worked out 2nd time! 

Melissa  poor you with your headache. Hope its better now and that your feeling a bit better.

AFM  had lovely BBQ with MIL and FIL and now hubbie is off at golf. So Ive been sorting through some wedding photos from 2 years ago and also relaxing with my natal hypnotherapy CDs. So v chilled. Better do something really but just envious that I cant sit outside in the gorgeous sun as its fabulous out there!


----------



## mummySS

Hann make sure you wear something very airy at the hairdressers tomorrow. Good idea to get the highlights in before baby comes!

Caz - glad you had a good BBQ, sounds lovely. did i miss something, why can't you go outside?

Mel - sorry you've been unwell hun, good job you got it checked out though. I had a slightly dodgy urine sample last week too - they said there were some white cells in it so it's been sent off. 

I can't believe in a matter of weeks all our babies will be here! Such an exciting thought. I am so excited to see how all the births go, and what the yellow bumps turn into :D


----------



## mummymarsh

congratulations to all the beach bump ladies who have had their babies over last 48 hours.... its soo amazing im bursting with excitment for all those that have gone through it and those who are only days/weeks away....

Caz - i lived in bracknell.. was born in ascot.. mum and dad work in reading.... also lived in binfield..... where you from???


----------



## caz_hills

Sunny - no reason why I can't go outside, just too hot!!! So been venilating the house and chilling out in the shade or inside. How boring!

MM - I'm near Reading too, small world! It's a lovely part of the country, I love it here. Where do you live now? xx


----------



## mummymarsh

ohh i lived in maidenhead too... i live in norfolk now, RAF Marham.. the Husband is based here.... 

i LOVE the oracle in reading :thumbup:


----------



## Hann12

Simmy I agree it's mad to think in a few weeks hopefully we'll all have our babies!! So exciting!! 
I'll be wearing as little a possible while still covering the bump tomorrow! Hairdressers will be awful but at least I will look good at the end!! 

Caz - you aren't far from me either - I'm Richmond. 

My best friend just told me she is 11.5 weeks pregnant! So excited for her, due in Jan! Just gave her my Doppler, doubt I'll need it between now and the due date, at least I hope not!! So exciting anyway!


----------



## SugarBeth

Think I just had my bloody show! From what I read, that usually means labor in the next day or so. Here's hoping!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Woo, i hope so SB! Any more updates from Wez?

Oh and has anyone heard from Anna? I dont think she has been on here and theres no updates on fb, just wondered if they were doing ok really!

Im sat here in my pants and hubbys t-shirt in front of the fan....must look oh so attractive! lol.


----------



## caz_hills

SugarBeth said:


> Think I just had my bloody show! From what I read, that usually means labor in the next day or so. Here's hoping!!

Wow that is exciting!!! Keep us posted and good luck Beth!! Wow another baby coming soon xx


----------



## Hann12

Yippee SB!! Keep us posted! Very excited for you! 

BB - not heard from Anna - she must be busy bonding with baby :)


----------



## mummySS

Ooh SB keep us posted! Exciting :D

Wez has been quiet, hope she's ok. Hopefully for her she is in proper labour!


----------



## BlueViolet

No more updates from Wez since she was sent home last night. I wanted to text this morning to ask how she's doing, but I didn't want to wake her up in case she managed to get some rest between contractions. I hope she's okay and that hospital came to its senses and told her to come back. I can't imagine sending a woman home with contractions 2-3min apart. 

Eve, glad Saraya is okay and you got to bring her home :)

Claire, CONGRATULATIONS! I can't wait for pictures. I bet she's a cutie pie! 

DM, I'm waiting for pictures of Sophie too (I'm not on FB). She sounds adorable. 

SB, sounds like things are progressing for you. You're almost there :) 

Curlew, get some rest, woman! I can't believe all the stuff you can get done in one day. Puts me to shame.

Mel, hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Hann, have fun at the hair dresser's tomorrow. Post some pics after :) 

Caz, we should start a bakery! :) I really want to learn how to decorate fancy cupcakes. It would be so much fun. Sounds like you're having a nice relaxed evening. Enjoy :) 

Hope the weather cools off for you guys. Here it's a bit overcast and in the low 70s. It's not pretty, but it's comfortable. We just got back from brunch and I stuffed myself silly. I ate a piece of cake and ice cream for dessert (not all at once). I'm such a piggy! Now my husband is going to a cafe to do work and I think I'm tagging along with a book. We'll see how long I last. I might bring the laptop with.


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey all. We're all home now. The first thing I did when I got in was top and tail Sophie as an excuse to properly wash all the gunk out of her hair since it was all matted and grim. I've put my birth story on my journal as it's quite long - should be link in my siggy! 

Anyway here is my beautiful Sophie :cloud9:

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0295.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0288.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0281.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0280.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMAG0274.jpg

Sorry this is one sided - I have read it all honest! SB good luck! Wez hope you've had a lovely birth! :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Linds - she is such a cutie!! You must be such a proud mum right now! Big congratulations!


----------



## caz_hills

Linds - she is gorgeous! Thanks for posting the photos! Will read your birth story on your journal. xx


----------



## melissasbump

What a beautiful little girl Linds, so many congrats to you!! xx

SB keep us posted!!! yay! xx


----------



## gw76

Congratulations Linds! She is beautiful! Love the photos with big brother - they are priceless!
take care and enjoy every minute!


----------



## Britt11

again Linds, she is so precious and so darn cute, just want to hug her

SB- oh no there goes my second partner in crime due date, I am going to be left on my lonesome :wacko: I have been hoping for a bloody show as well and nadda yet, maybe you will get your w/e baby after all!
good luck and yes please keep us posted!
due date for us is Thursday....I think you will be much sooner and I think I may be over


----------



## Aaisrie

Total stunner!!! I swear she has the most gorgeous hair and I LOVE the picture of Harry holding her!!! :]


----------



## Tor81

Firstly a few congratulations&#8230;

Congratulations to Sparkle on baby Maisie
Congratulations to Claire on baby Niamh
Congratulations to Linds on baby Sophie

Fantastic hear all this great news!! Love to you all & hope the first few days are going well.


Sounds like Wez should be next, very surprised they sent her home but I guess if they thought she wasn&#8217;t ready then its better to be at home than stuck in a hospital. Thinking of you Wez.

And SB shouldn&#8217;t be long after, the bloody show is 12-48 hours before I think! Good luck hun.

Eve, was so worried when I first heard about Saraya but pleased she is now back home and doing well, it must have been horrible for you. :hugs:

Jenni, I didn&#8217;t realize you&#8217;d have to have a c sec if labour doesn&#8217;t start naturally for you so I hope it does.

Mel, glad you could get checked out at the doctors today, it&#8217;s much better to put your mind at rest.

Simmy, are you still itchy? The hot weather can&#8217;t help. The bucket of cold water for your feet is a fab idea though, wish I&#8217;d thought of that earlier, I can barely bend at the ankle I&#8217;m so swollen, and more in one foot.

Doods, I love the name Lorelai, (although Naomi is lovely too), and I think you should go with what you like & feels right, probably a good idea to leave the decision until you meet her, I think you&#8217;ll have a moment of clarity then and decide one way or the other.

SB, such a cure story about the baby swimming with you. And I&#8217;ve got to mention how yummy your cakes looked, I imagine they&#8217;ve all gone by now?

Hann, medium rare steak will be fine, especially now as really the only reason we&#8217;re avoiding all these foods is the slightly higher risk of food poisoning which we didn&#8217;t want before full term in case the bowel movement induce labour. Apparently that&#8217;s why people eat curry to bring it on!

Curlew, we had roast chicken tonight too! Loved it but felt a bit out of keeping with the weather! &#9786; Has your DS finished school for summer already? That seems early but I suppose we are almost in July!

Linds, how is Harry now? Has his new sister made him feel better? And what about M&#8217;s arm?!

Last day at work tomorrow - woohoo!!

xx


----------



## gw76

Was just having a wee think - haven't heard from Sherri - hope all is going well 

Eve, glad that Saraya is home - hope she is feeling better soon  Also hope that you get a decent night's sleep tonight....

SB- hope things progress for you...

Tor81 - enjoy your last day tomorrow 

Doods - I think Lorelai is a lovely name - unusual, and not difficult to pronounce - everyone always has something to say about name choices...


----------



## SugarBeth

Britt11 said:


> SB- oh no there goes my second partner in crime due date, I am going to be left on my lonesome :wacko: I have been hoping for a bloody show as well and nadda yet, maybe you will get your w/e baby after all!
> good luck and yes please keep us posted!
> due date for us is Thursday....I think you will be much sooner and I think I may be over

Aww, so sorry Britt! Have you attempted any inducing methods? I've been trying to get this girl out the last four days, hoping she's finally listening! I hope you go soon as well! Best of luck!



Tor81 said:


> And SB shouldnt be long after, the bloody show is 12-48 hours before I think! Good luck hun.
> 
> 
> SB, such a cure story about the baby swimming with you. And Ive got to mention how yummy your cakes looked, I imagine theyve all gone by now?
> 
> xx

 Thanks, Tor!

Shockingly enough, there are about five chocolate cupcakes left! Now that I've seen my bloody show, I'm not touching them - I'm hoping they're working to convince her to come out! :haha:


So far I've had lots of backpain, and pain that's in my tailbone, with lots of pressure all down there. Been having lots of period like cramps as well, but nothing too strong. It's been about four hours now, I have my fingers crossed that things will start picking up soon!


----------



## DragonMummy

Tor Harry is still quite poorly. He was very unwell today when they came to pick us girls up (although partially DH's fault for not keeping on top of the calpol/ibuprofen regimen, never mind) and he was hideous this evening. I think the green eyed monster kicked in on top of feeling rubbish. We have decided to keep on with normal chastisement but of course we weren't expecting him to be poorly on the weekend Sophie arrived and came home so it's difficult to know whow far to let him push. I am determined not to let him be pushed out though. We're keeping him home from nursery tomorrow because he is unwell but really its so we can have a normal day with him that just happens to have a baby in it. 

Britt, Claire was same due date as us too! :ignore:

Re the steak. medium rare is fine. The main issue with steak is with the bacteria on the outer surface which any real degree of searing beyond blue will sort out no problem. The only issue is with things such as steak burgers because obviously then the outer surface is mixed in to the entire product rather than just being on the outside. 

Tor enjoy your last day!


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, gorgeous photos! I love the close-up of her sleeping and the one with her brother. She does have a lot of hair :) 

I sent Wez a text close to 3hrs ago to ask how she is and she's still getting contractions every 3min at home. She said she's having back labor. Poor woman! She was going to take a bath to see if it helped. I can only imagine how frustrated she must feel. I hope her baby boy makes an appearance soon. I bet she can't wait to meet him.


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks ladies for all the well wishes. Still contracting every few minutes, for 40 seconds at a time. So very frustrated, disheartened and depressed. The nurse thinks I have a great contraction pattern, just not dilating. :( This can't be good for baby, he is so active all the time, he must be getting worn out too. Going to go to the Dr. in the morning and see if he can give me a sweep. I don't know what else to do. :cry: I just want to cry. I'm not going to be in much I can't concentrate for very long right now.


----------



## gw76

Just noticed that some of you ladies are doing international texting - you probably already use it, but just incase you don't - whatsapp (itunes) is brilliant, I use it with family and friends who are in the UK - it is FREE!!! It can be slow at times, but it's FREE!!!

Also, MrsWez - I hope things get going for you soon...contractions that close together for that long = not fun... good luck :)


----------



## Squeeker

Good luck, Wez... I really hope things have picked up for you by now!!

DM, Sophie is GORGEOUS! Congrats, you must be thrilled!

SB, I hope things get going for you very soon!! So exciting!!

AFM, I had a very busy day! DH and I had maternity photos done by a friend of ours who is an amateur photographer, and then we finished up the baby's room! I'm thrilled to bits!

Here are some photos!

The room:

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f213/squeeker_7/P1100078.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f213/squeeker_7/P1100080.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f213/squeeker_7/P1100081.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f213/squeeker_7/P1100082.jpg

This is the cradle that my Dad and Brother made for us:

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f213/squeeker_7/9.jpg

And a couple of my maternity photos. I don't have them all back yet, these were just a few teasers my friend sent tonight:

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f213/squeeker_7/1.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f213/squeeker_7/3-1.jpg


----------



## curlew

Hi all

mel - sorry you had such a bad night last night. Fingers crossed its better tonight.

hann - my sympathy with the heat in the hairdressers. I was there on thursday for an hour and a half and drank gallons of water it was so hot.

caz - glad you enjoyed our bbq. Ive spent most of the afternoon sorting and scanning photos too.

bb - hope you managed to cool down. Its not to bad here but I am still roasting lol.

SB - wow sounds like you are getting close. good luck

BV - sounds like you had a lovely morning, hope you managed to chill in the afternoon with you book.

Linds - sophie is just adorable. Poor harry being ill when his lil sister is born. Its hard to know how much to discipline but probably best to do what you'd normally do. That's what we are intending if we run into any problems. Off to read your birth story in a sec.

britt - hugs honey. It will happen soon.

Tor - congratulations on being the last day at work. I marvel at how you have managed to stay at work so long.

wez - hope your contractions get stronger for you soon. Hopefully your dr will be able to do a sweep.

squeeker - your nursery is beautiful, lucky baby and the photos of you and dh are lovely.

afm - went to bed at 730pm as shattered. Fell asleep about 830 and now awake having only got up twice so that's good. Will head back up in a moment and see if I can get some more sleep.


----------



## SugarBeth

Just a quick update on me: been timing my contractions for the last hour since I was advised to start doing so. They seem short but to be coming steady at about 14-15 minutes apart. I've also had a slight second bloody show around 7 PM and am having some kind of cervical fluid (maybe lots of cm?) leaking out once in a while though it doesnt seem like my water yet. Hoping things get moving more through the night! Looks like my husband will be staying home from work tomorrow on stand by, since he works an hour away.


----------



## samzi

ooh :happydance: goodluck hun!


----------



## mummymarsh

DM - Sophie is completely gorgeous..... 

wez - good luck, sorry its being a slow labour for you :( you must be shattered...

SB - good luck hopefully it will happen for you very soon :) 

anyone else in labour i missed??? lol..... cant belive youve all been early so far lol.....


----------



## Tor81

SB, that's a good theory that its actually the cakes Katie is after, maybe if you leave just one she'll make an appearance even sooner!

Linds, such a shame H is still poorly, sounds like a good idea to keep him home. I think us first time Mums think we've got it hard not knowing what to expect but it must be so hard to juggle more than one child, splitting your time & managing jealousy etc.

Wez, you sound like you're really suffering hun, i would have thought they would use induction methods by now to help you dilate, starting with a sweep perhaps? Hope you & J don't get too worn out by it all. :hugs:

Squeeker, love the photos, you look fabulous, and the nursery is gorgeous, especially the cot.

Curlew, glad you managed to get some more sleep last night.

Who do we think will be next then, looks like Wez & SB, then who?!

Today is going to be a long & weird day. Got to find my way to NCT class, DH usually drives & I've paid no attention. It's the women's only session so guessing they're going to talk about unpleasant things! That finishes at 12 but because the other girls have all finished work they might go out for lunch & I don't want to miss out... so might not get into the office until quite late & I've still got to have a few last meetings, clear my desk & say bye to everyone. Then it's NCT again tonight which doesn't finish until 10pm, I'm going to be shattered. Sorry, you probably weren't interested in my daily agenda, it's just easier to write about it than get out of bed and get on with it!!! :)

xx


----------



## curlew

SB - hope you manage to get soem rest overnight in between contractiions.

Tor - have a good day, sounds like yoiu will need your first day off tomorrow.


----------



## caz_hills

Tor  enjoy your last day or afternoon at work today  hope they treat you wonderfully and give you a great send off! Hope the NCT classes are good as well  long day but should be fun.

Beth  I hope things pick up soon, it sounds like everything is moving in the right direction! Good luck hun. Xx :hugs:

Linds  sorry that Harry is unwell, poor little man and also hope you are coping ok with Sophie and an unwell Harry. Hopefully a lovely day at home in the sun with Mum, Dad and new sister will help him recover too.

Wez  thinking of you and hoping that things progress really soon. How frustrating that they sent you home. I hope that its not too painful. Keep smiling, you are so close! :hugs:

Squeeker  love the photos of your nursery and you and your OH. They are wonderful and such a great memory!

Curlew  hope you manage to get some more sleep, being up at half 4!

AFM  planning to go shopping with my MIL for a few final bits (some to return, some to collect) today. Its lovely outside, so hot, so glad Im not at work really  this is what I imagined maternity leave to be like!!!! Also, its our 2 year wedding anniversary today so will cook a lovely meal for my gorgeous hubbie tonight  cant wait!


----------



## sparky32

SB, hope your contractions get closer soon, how exciting!!

Squeeker, love your nursery :)

DM, sophie is totally gorgeous :) love her hair :) how's harry doing? Hope he feel better soon and settles into his new life with his little sister.

I'm off to the hospital this morning for the first of my steriod shots to mature little lady's lungs. Yesterday i was violently ill with diahorrea, i have never experienced anything like it. Still not feeling 100%, hoping it passes soon as i have so much to do this week!! Only 4 sleeps to go xxxx


----------



## fifi-folle

4th episode of contractions 5 mins apart last night. Woke me up from sleep. They then stopped after 1.5hrs, getting so fed up of this. Had my bloody show days ago, have had 2 days of lots of BMs which I figured was my body clearing out then nothing. I'm so tired.


----------



## sparky32

Oh fifi, you must be getting very frustrated, big hugs xx there seems to be quite a few of us that have had contractions only for them to stop & start all the time. Hopefully they will pick up soon and you will be holding your baby in your arms xx


----------



## caz_hills

So sorry to hear you're having a hard time Fifi - hope things improve. xx


----------



## samzi

Well theres deff some change going on with me. Not been able to go to the loo properly for days and ive been twice in the past 3 hours or so. Hmm i wonder. Never had a clear out with issy infact i was the opposite and i want to avoid that this time round. got dodgy stomach type pains too which i had with Issy. we shall see i guess!


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations Linds and Claire on the births of your beautiful daughters!

How is Saraya today Eve? Is she still on the antibiotics?

:hugs: Fifi and Wez, the start seems to go on forever- hopefully things'll speed up for you both soon xx

Good Luck SB! It sounds as though you're next! I really may have to try this eggplant thing!

Hope you have a good day today Tor and Caz! Sounds like you've both got a nice day planned :)

Was your weekend nice Han? It must have been tiring entertaining, it's nice to see as many people as poss now though I think :)

Hope everyone's had a good weekend- I've been following- sorry to everyone I've missed- really hot and uncomfortable here (as I'm sure we all are!).
Had a good day Saturday, Sunday was quite stressful but nothing to moan about really :)

I'm off to see my MW at 11.00, she said she would try a sweep so FX'd everyone! :)


----------



## Hann12

Caz - I didn't realise we had exactly the same wedding anniversary! Mind is today too! What a day for it - soooo hot! I'm off to get my hair done, then meet the nct girls, then have the chiropractor, then dinner in gaucho. What a busy one! I'll be exhausted by the end of the day but its probably my last really active day before the birth (or so I hope!).

SB - looking forward to a positive update!!

Wez - I'd have thought they would have put you on an induction drip by now. I was told by my consultant that when you get very regular and strong contractions but the dilation isn't really being affected that a lot of the time its the baby moving into the corect position for birth, and that if this happens to me this can take 24-48 hours and they would likely put me on an induction drip with epidural to speed things up. I hope you get some help soon :hugs:

Linds - how is Harry today?

Tor - hope you have a good last day at work and enjoy the nct class. I never pay attention to where my husband is driving so I sympathise!!

Curlew - hope you feel okay, I think the heat last night didn't help. I was up in the night too, threw the duvet off the bed, turned up the fan and finally fell back to sleep. Think it will be just as bad tonight!

Squeeker - what lovely photos! You look great and the nursery is so nice!

Fi - sorry that the contractions are messing you around. Hopefully it will all kick off properly soon, though I can imagine when it does you won't believe it!

Caz - enjoy the shopping! Drink loads in this heat!

Hope everyone has a nice day, I'll check in before I go to the hairdressers and while i'm there seeing as I'll be there for such a long time!!


----------



## Hann12

I need to get a 40 week appointment but my 40 week is on a sat. Do you think they'll sweep me at 39+6 like you are Doods or will I need to wait for the Monday when I'm 40+2?


----------



## Doodlepants

Hmm I'm not sure-everywhere seems different. Where I live they aren't supposed to do sweeps until 41 weeks but my MW said "I won't tell if you don't!" which I'm sooo thankful for! Given your back problems I think they'd be more likely to do it before 40 weeks- it certainly can't hurt to ask x


----------



## caz_hills

Hann - enjoy your day, sounds lovely! I love Gaucho in Richmond - so nice, yummy food and a lovely setting, esepcially on such a goregous day as today!

Doodle - seconds on the uncomfortable heat, it's boiling but the rest of the week is looking cooler so it's only today now I think. Hope the MW appointment goes well - let us know how you get on!


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann, mine wouldnt do it until i was technically over due, and my 40w will be sunday so she is coming round monday at 40+1. Still praying i wont get to that point mind....


----------



## Hann12

Thanks - I'll go for the 40+2 then as I'll be so annoyed if I turn up at 39+6 and they won't do one and then I can't get an appointment until I'm 41 weeks. They are being really difficult about giving appointments, just keep saying how busy they are and saying people have to go to their GP's, which is not even worth it as my GP won't even take the heart beat!!
Just tried calling them and as usual no one has answered!! Its so annoying! I don't know how I can go for the whole pregnancy as one of their 'high risk' people and then not be able to get the appropriate appointments at the end when I actually need them the most! 
Sorry for the rant! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann my hospital is really busy too - when I was there at the start of June the next earliest MW appt they could give me was 28th July [41 +3] hahaha fortunately because I know my MW she rang me and squeezed me in as a double booking one day instead. I had my S&S at 39 +6 because I was in for something else and they did the "I won't tell if you won't" but normally they won't do one until 40w here.

Doods she's to be on them for a week, I have to be really careful because I have a true [anaphylactic] allergy to penicillin and that's what she's on... I keep nearly licking my fingers after I've given it to her!! Fortunately she likes it, it smells like banana, so she's been no bother taking it.

Wez I hope you get your bubs soon.

Happy anniversary Caz and Hann

Can't remember what else has/hasn't happened, still needing matchsticks to hold my eyes open AND my FIL is here for the day too... entertaining while tired... zzzzzzzzzzzz lol


----------



## DragonMummy

Argh I feel a bit guilty coming in here now when youre all so uncomfortable and I've got my nice empty uterus! (and a pelvis that works again - omg the relief....)

Fifi and anyone else having mad contractions - look at all the jip i had. We got there in the end. all I will say is I noticed a big difference when they actually meant business. Before there were things I could do to stop them. I only seemed to get them when I was laying down so wandering round and/or having a bath would kill them dead. When I finally got the "proper" ones, there was no shifting them! they just came regardless of what i was doing. I have to say, if one more MW had referred to them as tightenings or niggles I was going to properly lose my shit with them!!


----------



## mummySS

Aww Linds I am loving your new tickers! :D And pmsl at your empty uterus - the relief must be immense! How's the c-sec recovery coming along? X

Will come on properly later - but OMG just HOW difficult was it to sleep last night. Sooooo hot. I literally woke up every half hour to shift positions (from one hurting hip to another). Which is why I've been in bed for 12 hours but probably managed an average of about 4 hours sleep. Oh well, best get used to it I guess!


----------



## Hann12

Eve - the appointments thing is ridiculous! They should give priority if you are about to drop! I still can't get through to mine after trying over 2 hours! I've now left a message asking them to call me but who knows if they will as they only return emergencies! I bet I have to end up driving over there which will really annoy me as it's a 20 minutes drive! 

Linds - Sophie evacuated at the right time, it's too hot to be pregnant! Thank god it's meant to get cooler tomorrow!


----------



## Blue_bear

I was the same Simmy, hot and sore hips. My left hip is still sore now actually so must be the way he's positioned himself today or something. 

Linds - I want an empty uterus!! :brat: :haha:


----------



## caz_hills

I can't web remember what an empty uterus would feel like!!! (that's a sentance that I never thought I would say.....!) but it sounds good Linds!!!

Simmy - weather was hot so last night. Was the same - I tossed and turned all night with sore hips and being too hot. How attractive!!!


----------



## Clareabell

Hi all thanks for all the congratulations! Niamh is absolutely beautiful and has masses of dark hair. She is doing brilliantly and I am recovering well from the c sec! The bruising where she spent 17 hours trying to get her head through my pelvis is a different matter, but even with the drama I would do it all over again! Being a mummy is amazing. We are both so well that they are letting us leave this afternoon so we are just waiting to get picked up by Duncan can't wait to get home :) 

As Linds said I was having contractions for exactly a week before my waters broke. So they were not useless and got me there in the end. Will catch up later when home. X


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire can we now have a competition to see who has the hairiest baby? :rofl: 

Sophie is like a little rhesus monkey. when I washed it, it went all curly, like a little fro! it's only baby down though, I reckon she'll have fine light brown hair like me and Dragon. But she def has more than he had. :cloud9:

Re c-sec recovery, I am on a whole different PLANET to my recovery with Harry. I have just come upstairs from tidying and dusting the living room!


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad you're able to come home so soon Claire :) I can't wait to see pics!

***Please don't read if eating :) ***
So I've just got back from my MW appointment- while I was waiting I found out that my MW is on holiday so I sulked in the waiting room thinking I wouldn't get my sweep lol!
Anyway, they've sent my wee away due to proteins- but my BP is fine so no-one's worried really, I think it's just a precaution. Baby's measuring fine.
Her head is engaged woohoo!!
When they offered to do the sweep I must have said "yes please!" so desperately because they both laughed at me!
So they did the sweep- they said my cervix was forward and low or something- she said she managed to 'get inside my cervix' which I'm guessing is a good thing lol! And she said she could feel the baby's head! :) I had some bleeding and she said I might have my show now- nothing yet so I'm not holding my breath or anything, but you never know!
I'm booked in again for next Monday when they'll do another sweep and book in a 'just in case' induction date. I've been mildly crampy today but I'm just excited that the end is s near! In 2 weeks at the most I'll have my baby!!! :)


----------



## amand_a

Bit of a one sided one today sorry.

Went to the GP today, turns out the silly cow did tests for hepatitis not bile salts. When I tried to explain my concerns she just told me to ring the OB, cue me coming home and ranting furiously. I rang the hospital and wow what a difference. They knew exactly what I was talking about :) so have just got back from the hospital, more bloods taken and baby trace done. The bile salts may take up to 10 days which is a pain but in the mean time I will be monitored and have bloods taken twice a week so I am happy they are taking me seriously and I will be properly monitored. so thats it for now, back to check on bubs tomorrow.

Off to bed now, will catch up properly in the morning!


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh good news, Amanda. Doesn't it make a difference when you talk to someone with a clue!

Doods that sounds bloody promising! Reckon she'll be here soon. have you decided on what to do with her name or will you wait til you've met her?


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh Amanda poor you! I bet sitting on the phone is just what you feel like right now! :hugs: Glad things are getting sorted xx

Linds- She's definitely going to be a Lorelai or Naomi- M's leaning more towards Naomi as we spend our entire lives spelling our surname for people and the poor girl wouldn't stand a chance if she was called Lorelai- but I'm going to wait until we see her and hope that between now and then no-one throws another name into the mix!! x


----------



## sparky32

Amanda so glad your being monitored properly. Are they putting you on Urso to help with the itch? My bile acids went down last week but have shot right back up to their highest level, thankfully they're delivering her on fri so not too long to go.

Clare, sounds like you quite a traumatic experience, hope your recovering well.

Doodles, oh sounding very promising :)

I got my first injection this morning for babys lungs, still hard to think she'll be here by the end of the week. Having lots of tightenings but i think i maybe about to get another episode of diahorrea :( back to light foods i think.
Well we're totally stumped for a name! We just cant agree on anything, my oh likes Lily & i like Sophia. Our other daughter is picking her middle name & she wants to name her after her other sister Grace, which i thought was very sweet & entirely her choice. What name do you ladies lije better??

Xxx


----------



## melissasbump

sparky32 said:


> Amanda so glad your being monitored properly. Are they putting you on Urso to help with the itch? My bile acids went down last week but have shot right back up to their highest level, thankfully they're delivering her on fri so not too long to go.
> 
> Clare, sounds like you quite a traumatic experience, hope your recovering well.
> 
> Doodles, oh sounding very promising :)
> 
> I got my first injection this morning for babys lungs, still hard to think she'll be here by the end of the week. Having lots of tightenings but i think i maybe about to get another episode of diahorrea :( back to light foods i think.
> Well we're totally stumped for a name! We just cant agree on anything, my oh likes Lily & i like Sophia. Our other daughter is picking her middle name & she wants to name her after her other sister Grace, which i thought was very sweet & entirely her choice. What name do you ladies lije better??
> 
> Xxx

Sparky just noticed on your siggy... If we have a baby girl is going to be called Isabella Grace... :hugs:


----------



## sparky32

Aw such a beautiful name :happydance: its so elegant and pure! Our other daughter gave Grace her middle name too, i was very impressed as she was only 9 at the time :) xx


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks for all the support ladies :hugs: I was up all night crying in pain and frustration. I look rather depressing. We go to the Dr. in an hour an I'm going beg for him to get this really going. Cry if needed. Congrats to Claire and DM! Glad Saraya's feeling !better, Eve. Sorry to anyone in pain or not feeling well. Wish me luck


----------



## sparky32

Wez, i wish you all the luck in the world. It really has gone way too long and i hope the doctor does something about it today. Sending lots of labpur dust and big hugs and keep us posted if you can xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Wez good luck hun, hope this is it for you!! xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, hope your doctor appointment goes well. Good luck! You deserve some relief after all this time.

GW, I think I found that app and it's $.99, which isn't much, but is there a free version too that I missed? I would have to have other people download it too in order to text them and I think talking them into downloading a free app would be easier. 

Squeeker, gorgeous photos of you and hubby and the nursery. I like the light green color. Very cute :)

Sparky, hope you feel better soon! :hugs: Also, I like both names, so I'm no help. Maybe flip a coin and see if you're happy with the results? If not, pick the other name. Just an idea. My husband and I are still struggling to pick a boy name just in case the tech was wrong and we're having a boy instead of a girl. 

Fifi, I hope the contractions pick up for you and you'll get to meet your baby soon. :hugs:

Samzi, good luck! Sounds like you're close :) 

Doodle, I'm glad you got your sweep. I hope it works! The eggplant parm didn't work for me, but it's delicious, so do try it :) I still like the name Lorelai, but I can understand if you're afraid people won't know how to spell it. 

Caz and Hann, enjoy your anniversaries! :)

Eve, hope your FIL's visit goes well. 

DM, glad you're enjoying your "empty uterus." HAHA!

Bb, hope you get an empty uterus too! Hang in there! 

Mummy, it stinks about the heat. Do you guys have air conditioning? 

Clarea, glad you're able to come home so soon. Sounds like you had quite the ordeal, but I'm glad you got through it and you're both healthy. 

Amanda, glad they finally took you seriously. Hopefully, they'll get the results sooner than expected. 

As for me, I'm still pregnant and huge! lol I'm having a tougher time rolling myself out of bed for the many bathroom breaks during the night. I would love to try the put it out of my mind approach, but it's a little tough right now. I need a distraction that doesn't involve shopping. Reading at the cafe last night was fun for about 10min until my one foot fell asleep and I had to walk around. I bought Good Night Moon for the baby and a cloth book that's really adorable.


----------



## curlew

hi all

Caz - hope you got the shopping you needed. happy 2nd anniversary and enjoy your meal this evening.

sparky - 4 sleeps wow not long. I like Lily Grace but I like Sophia too both are lovely names.

fifi :hugs: sounds like your baby is doing a Sophie and teasing you major time. Hope things progress soon for you.

samzi - fingers crossed you will get started soon.

Doodles - fingers crossed your sweep works. Sounds good if they can feel her head already.

hann - happy anniversary to you too. Hope it wasn't too hot at the hairdressers and enjoy your dinner out this evening. That's terrible you can't get an appointment for MW. I must be very lucky I always seem to be able to get one no problem, quite often the first appt of the day as well.

BB - keeping my fingers crossed you won't need the sweep next monday.

Eve - hope saraya is better soon. Sorry you are having to entertain your FIL when you are tired.

Linds - lol at empty uterus. Must be fantastic not suffering from you SPD any more. wow at doing all that housework. Remember to rest though x

Claire - glad you are getting home today and niamh is doing well

mummyss - sorry you had a bad night last night with the heat.

amanda - glad you finally have seen someone who knows what they are talking about with your itching.

tor - think you asked about DS being on holiday already. Yep the schools in scotland finish at end june and are off for 8 weeks. We don't have a weeks holiday in May as they do in england so it gets loped onto the summer instead.

Wez - good luck hope something happens for you today.

BV - poor you with getting out of bed. I totally empathise. Hopefully not long now :hug:

afm - lazy day today. Picked mum up from garage as she is getting her car fixed and went into town to get a present for dad as its his birthday on 9th and I will be in hospital from 6th-8th. Came home had lunch took mum home and now chilling watching Cloudy with Meatballs with DS.


----------



## BlueViolet

Thanks, Curlew! The end is in sight one way or another. My birthing center induces at 41weeks. I'd rather it not come to that, but not much of a choice over it. I love Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs. That reminds me that I haven't watched it again since I bought it. Enjoy :) I'm glad you're finally taking a break from all the housework. You deserve it!


----------



## SugarBeth

Just got back from the midwives. I called them this morning to let them know what's been happening (I was having contractions every 5-8 minutes during the night) and they had me come in for a check up. I'm only 1 centimeter dilated, but my cervix is really soft and the baby's head is really low. She said everything looked good, labeled me as being in early labor and said to call if things keep progressing. She said labor can start picking up within a few hours to a few days - I've been in lots of pain and stayed up all last night so hopefully it'll be sooner rather than later. For now though, I took some tyleonol pm to help me get some sleep.


----------



## mummymarsh

good luck SB xx


----------



## Hann12

I'm back and thought I'd post to let you know I haven't melted at the hairdressers :)
It was bloody baking in there though but I'm done now for 3 months (hopefully).
Met the nct girls too which was nice.

Doodles - I hope you get your show and she gets moving - sounds promising!

SB - good news, hope it starts moving in hours rather than days.

Amanda - glad you have spoken to someone better now and hope you get some sleep.

Sorry for the lack of responses to everyone else, I'm so hot I need to log off and stand in a freezer!! :)


----------



## gw76

Sorry BV - the app is .99$ to buy but the texting is FREE - I guess it will depend what kind of plan you have, but for me to text (with just my phone) was costing me an arm and a leg! This way I paid .99$ once and nothing else - so I text all the time now!

gill


----------



## MrsWez

Still 3 cm contacting every 3 minutes, now 60% effaced, baby is -2 station. they gave me a membrane sweep so lets see what happens


----------



## gw76

Good luck MrsWez !


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, we'll keep our fingers crossed that the sweep worked. Are you still in a lot of pain or has it subsided? 

GW, I figured I'd ask in case I'd missed the free version. It's not much to pay. I'm just wondering if other people that I text with would download it. They probably have unlimited text plans, while I get 200 and I constantly check to make sure I don't go over...Currently, I have 80 to last me until July 8th. With the baby coming, I have a feeling I'll be going over my text plan, which is not fun. Phone companies really overcharge for this service. It uses so little data, that I doubt it really costs them anything to make it available. I also think you can text using g-mail, but I haven't figured out how yet. Thanks for all the info :) I appreciate it!

Hann, glad you survived the heat at the hairdressers. 

SB, good luck! You can do it :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh :hugs: Wez, I hope it works for you!

Not long now SB!!

Well I'm just back from the day assessment as my MW told me to go as I've not really had much movement- all is fine, they told me I was contracting every5 mins for about a minute- they weren't painful though so she said you'll either go into proper labour or they'll die down............they've died down!!! Grrr- typical, I now can fully sympathise with all being teased by signs!!

Will catch up properly later as M's been really sick for some reason and I've got dinner probably burning in the oven lol!

Hope the heat's not too bad for everyone! xxx

PS- My notes say 'bloody show noted' - does that mean I've had it?! Am still bleeding a bit- tmi- sorry for all of the meal-time gory details!


----------



## curlew

hann - glad you didn't melt at the hairdressers. Hope you manage to cool down soon.

SB - hopefully you will go in hours not days as you have been in enough discomfort in the past few days.

wez - sounding good hopefully things will start moving soon.

doodles - oh shame the pains have subsided but sounding good for something happening this week though.

just realised I am in single figures today woo hoo.


----------



## mummySS

GW and BV - I am already on whatsapp! I'll text ya! Will you pm me your numbers and I can add you?

I'm also on pingchat which should be free on iPhone and blackberry. If you'd rather use that one my username is simmy5.


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats to DM and Clare on your precious bundles of joy! :baby: So pleased to hear they arrived safely! And I'm glad that you're both recovering so well from your c-sections.:flower:

Mrs Wez and SB - sounds like you're going to be the next ones to pop! Can't wait to hear about your little ones.

Doodles - hope the sweep works and your little girl makes her appearance very quickly.

I think my hospital lets you go over the 42 week mark as many of the girls I have been speaking to mentioned that their first babies were 15+ days overdue. :wacko: I can't imagine waiting that long just to get induced. What if it doesn't work right away??? My baby is starting to get a little too comfortable inside me. It feels like he's pitched a tent with no intention of leaving. No squatters allowed!! The worst is my mom had to book specific days off of work and if I go two weeks over she will pretty much miss the baby all together. She is booked to come a week after my due date. My BH have been picking up but nothing serious. I am hoping my doctor starts checking my cervix at my next appointment on Thursday because I'd love to see if any progress has been made.


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet said:


> Wez, we'll keep our fingers crossed that the sweep worked. Are you still in a lot of pain or has it subsided?
> 
> GW, I figured I'd ask in case I'd missed the free version. It's not much to pay. I'm just wondering if other people that I text with would download it. They probably have unlimited text plans, while I get 200 and I constantly check to make sure I don't go over...Currently, I have 80 to last me until July 8th. With the baby coming, I have a feeling I'll be going over my text plan, which is not fun. Phone companies really overcharge for this service. It uses so little data, that I doubt it really costs them anything to make it available. I also think you can text using g-mail, but I haven't figured out how yet. Thanks for all the info :) I appreciate it!
> 
> Hann, glad you survived the heat at the hairdressers.
> 
> SB, good luck! You can do it :)

I'm still hurting pretty bad, worse now after the sweep. thanks for checking.

good luck, Bv


----------



## mummySS

Good luck wez, sorry it's been so long and drawn out, i really hope you get there soon. It'll be worth it when you have jonathan in your arms :hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

Thinking of you Wez, hoping the sweep gets things going.

Sounds promising for you too Doods!

Starry, my mum has done the same, if i go two weeks over she is going to miss the whole lot!


----------



## Clareabell

I am home, so can now fill you in on what happened with Niamh's birth. 

As you all know as I had been moaning for the past week I had been having contractions on and off some times getting as regular as every 5 minutes lasting 45 seconds. Due to my pre-eclampsia i was at the hospital all the time and they had checked me on the Friday and said that my cervix was closed but that things were soft down there. I was starting to wonder how much more I could take as I was in alot of pain and could not sleep. 

Saturday - I had slept on the sofa so that Duncan culd get a proper nights sleep without me groaning and getting up every 5 minutes. Got up at 8am as had to be at hospital at 9.30am for BP check. As I walked up the stairs my waters went! I thought I had pee'd myself but soon realised as more and more proceeded to come that It was indeed my waters. 

I rang the hospital to say that my waters had gone and there was no point coming in for my BP check at 9. As I was not contracting regulalrly we decided I would go in at 1 instead to give the contractions some time to build. 

Contractions continued to build I coped with tens machine which was actually brilliant as I was made to take it off in hospital and my god i noticed how well it worked once it was gone. At 12.15 we got in the car to go to the hospital. All my pain was in my back and my bum and before Duncan had begun to drive I had jumped out of the car twice. A few choice words were had and I eventually managed to sit long enough for him to start the car. That 45 minute car journey felt like a life time. 

Got to the hospital and went along to the day unit to have my BP profile done and to be examined. All the time my waters still continued to gush with each contraction. 1st vaginal exam showed that I was at 5cm and in established labour so off to Labour and Delivery we went. 

Once in delievery suite I was told that I would have a midwife with me at all times until baby was born due to the pre-eclampisa and also that I would be on the CTG and confined to the bed for the whole labour. Well I at that point I fllipped. No way could I lie on the bed my back and bum were in agony. The baby was felt and I was told that she was now back to back with me and I was experience back labour so the little minx had moved position from just the day before :(

I was strapped up to the bands and was probably on the bed for all of 5 minutes before I jumped off and proceed to lose the plot crying with the midwife to take me off the band and let me have a bath or atleast stand up. She said no and said I have to stay rested on the bed on the monitor the whole labour for both mine and the babies health. She then said that she was going to call the anethitist about giving me and epidural so that im pain free and can go on the bed. I continue to cry and plead with Duncan to tell them that I need a bath. . . . . They say no. 

Anethitist comes by this point im have 4 contractions in 10 minutes. I agree to have the epidural done. Within 15 minutes of it being administered I am pain free. You can feel your legs and you can move your legs. Each dose only lasts for about an hours so should you decide at any point you want to feel things again you will be within an hour. The epidural was brilliant and meant for the rest of my labour I was able to lie on the bed talking and joking with Duncan and the midwife. The epidural did not slow down my contractions and I progressed well in terms of dilation. By 11pm I was 10cm and ready to push but babies head was too high. 

It was decided that we would wait an hour for it to descend so not to distress her. I was happy with that. At 12 head still in same position, given another hour for her to move. 1am still head is high given synotcin to strengthen contractions checked at 3am by consultant who says to begin pushing for an hour and if the head does not move it will be an emergency c section. 

4am - Head still high off to theatre we go. 

My experience of a c section is not that bad at all. The spinal was not my favourite as it feels weird to be so paralysed but it was manageable. It all happened really quickly and the staff were really good at explaining what was happening. Within 10 minutes Niamh entered the world crying, to all the staff commenting on what big girl she is and how much hair she has. Daddy cut her cord and I lay there behind my screen blubbering to myself. She was then brought over to me for skin to skin but I was shaking so much from a mixture of the shock of having a c section, the spinal and the shock at my baby being there that I could not hold her safely so she was given to her daddy. 

Stitched up really quickly and all in all I was back in delivery room 40 minutes after I had left. Feed Niamh and was put on some drips. Recovery has been good so far. I had no adverse effects to any meds and have felt pretty well. Walking is difficult and does hurt but that is more to do with my pelvis where her head was stuck. My incesion site does not really hurt at all. The Dr who performed the procedure came to see me after and told me that I never stood a chance of birthing her as I have a really small pelvis and they had a hard time pulling her out of it. The poor little love has a big bruise on her arm where she was yanked out. :(

We are both home now and are getting use to being a family. She really is so gorgeous. I dont have any photos on the computer yet to put up by will text a photo to anyone that wants to have a look. Linds I shall text you in a minute so we can compare hair!! Lol. 

So all in all it was not at all what I expected and invoilved everything I wanted to avoid (prolonged monitoring, epidural,c section) but everything was absolutely fine and I was really well looked after. I would do the same all over again and writing this and looking back im actually quite proud of myself and will only ever think that day as a postive day and a positive experience. :)

SB and Wez - Lots of luck it does not sound like you are far away at all :)

Doods - Hope the sweep takes effect. 

DM - Sophie is so gorgeous, hope Harry is better. 

To everyone else suffering from the heat lots of :hugs: its boiling hot.


----------



## curlew

fantastic birth story Claire - although not the birth you wished for it's great to have Niamh around safe and sound and you seem to be recovering well.

Look forward to seeing the pictures when you get some uploaded. x


----------



## sparky32

Wow what an experience Clare but it sounded like you handled every stage really well. Enjoy being home and rest well looking forward to seeing beautiful niamh xx oh did you and DM have bad heartburn? With my first daughter i had terrible heartburn & she had a load of hair, this time is 100% worse, i think little miss will pop out like a monkey! Xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh doods sounds like you had it then! you said there was some bleeding, maybe that was it?

Good luck Wez!!!

SB hope things get shifting for you

AFM - OMFG my milk is in..... Sophie is like a terrier trying to bite a beach ball.... and its firing off everywhere! :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

Fantastic story Clare sounds liike you coped really well, and the main thing is that Niamh is here safely! Congrats and looking forward to pics xx


----------



## mummySS

Thanks for your birth story Claire, it's both nerve-racking and reassuring to those of us who haven't gone through it yet - it sounds like you coped really well and should def be proud of yourself! I'm glad to hear you're not suffering too much from the section. And you managed to get through most of the labour which is great! Look forward to seeing pics of baby Niamh!
xx


----------



## melissasbump

Right... i dont feel like it or want it but tonight im going to :sex::sex::sex: to try and get this baby moving!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Am such a div, how did I miss Claire's birth story! Wow sounds like a fab experience. And like me you've now done both methods essentially :rofl:

I know what you mean about walking around. I was only ON the trace for about half an hour or so but I was desperate to get up and walk about. The only way I could get comfy when I had a contraction was by bending over the bed and swaying my hips


----------



## caz_hills

Linds  so pleased that your recovery is going well. It must be great to have Sophie with you and that everything is going so well. Hope Harry is better today?

Doodle  good news on having the sweep and hopefully your show!!!

Amanda  glad you got some proper help eventually! Hope you had a good nights sleep (I forgot when I read your post that you are in Oz!)

Sparky  only a few days to go! Hope the injections were ok. I love Lily and Sophia  both fabulous names!

Wez  keeping fingers crossed for you! Hope all is ok.

BV  I know what you mean about rolling out of bed  I literally am like a tanker now. I think that my hubbie must look at me in disgust as I roll about  trying to either roll over or get out of bed. So inelegant!

Curlew  your lazy day doesnt sound that lazy but sounds lovely. Its great to be so organised. Congrats also on only having 9 days to go!

Beth  poor you, hope you managed to get some sleep this afternoon. You are so close, hang on in there!

Hann  glad your appointment went well. Hope your lovely meal tonight is wonderful with your hubbie! Happy anniversary.

Claire  loved reading your story, thanks for posting it and letting us know what happened. So pleased it was ok in the end and although you had to have procedures that you didnt want, it was ok and you look back already on it as a positive experience.

Melissa  you make me laugh!!!!! Hope tonight goes ok :blush:

AFM  went shopping with MIL to return some stuff to Toys R Us and collect my changing mat from Mamas and Papas. We were only out for three hours in total and I was exhausted! I blame the heat but also its made me realise that I need to slow down. Just cooked up meal for hubbie tonight and waiting for him to come home. But plan to lounge about tonight doing sod all!


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, sorry to hear you're in worse pain. :hug:

Clarea, beautiful birth story. Sounds like it was all worth it :) 

Starry, I hope you don't go over so your mom will be able to be there for the baby's birth. 

Bb, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you too! 

Mel, hope sex works for you. I have no idea if it's worked for me, but might as well enjoy it while we're still able to. I can't believe we could be bleeding for up to 6 weeks. Not fun! I was just thinking about how many induction myths I have tried out: pineapple, eggplant parm, driving on bumpy roads, walking, the pressure point in the heel, squats/bouncing, yoga, relaxation, nipple stimulation, and sex. :dohh: I give up for now.


----------



## mummySS

Mel, hats off to you. it's just too hot to do anything other than waddle and grunt. Lol. 

Oh sparky i meant to say - i love both names! In fact they were both on my list! That is no help to you though... I guess maybe choose the one that goes better with your surname? 

Hann and Caz - have lovely anniversaries! 

Amanda - so pleased you are finally getting the help you need!

Doods - so exciting, you could be one of the next ones :D 

Kiddy checks: Doods, how's holly? Linds, how's harry? Eve, how's saraya? It's horrid that the three of them have been poorly... :hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

I salute you for trying sex, i just cannot even think about finding the energy for it right now. Sticking to randomly bouncing about on my ball! lol.

Fab birth story Claire, glad to hear your home and all well. Cant wait to see piccys :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez I hope the sweep gets things moving for you!!

Doods I hope your contractions come back and that things get moving for you too!!

Clare that sounds like a good experience all in all, even though it wasn't what you planned for you seem to have totally taken it in your stride!! I think with the epi thing it depends on the hospital - like some of them will do the walking epi whereas others won't?

Linds lol @milk!!!! Don't you just love having Jordan's tittys!!

mummy thanks for asking, Saraya is a lot better. She's to stay on the antibiotics for a week but she's eaten well and although she's a little whiny and clingy she's in good spirits. I'm still trying to recover some energy lol I can barely keep my eyes open [hence my lack of posting/keeping up with posts atm]


----------



## samzi

Im getting pains on and off but not timing them yet. Tens machine time soon if these lower back pains dont go away


----------



## sparky32

mummySS said:


> Oh sparky i meant to say - i love both names! In fact they were both on my list! That is no help to you though... I guess maybe choose the one that goes better with your surname?

Well i'm screwed haha what on earth will go with Spankie haha :haha:


----------



## BlueViolet

I started a post and not sure what happened to it...figures! 

Samzi, hope the contractions lead to something. You can do it :) 

Sparky, you do have a funny last name :) Something to consider...do you want the first name to start with the same letter as your last name? 

I just tracked down a recipe for chicken parm. It's probably a bad idea with the heat, but I'm going to risk it. I love how I spend a good portion of the day thinking about the next meal:haha:


----------



## Hann12

Evening everyone! 

Claire - thank you for posting your story, it was strangely comforting! Would love to see a photo of Niamh. Bet she is gorgeous! 

BV - your list of induction techniques that you have tried makes me laugh, hope they work soon! 

Wez - I feel so bad for you, hope Jonathan makes an appearance soon! 

Doodle - I'm no expert but sounds like you have had your show! I read that the mucus plug and bloody show were essentially the same thing but with blood in it from cervix changes

Simmy - I'm with you, it's too hot to DTD! Mel - you are braver than me AND it's our first anniversary! I told Greg that we'll do it in the next couple of days when it cools down! Nor very romantic I know!! 

Sparky - I really like both names which probably isn't very helpful

Linds - yippee for the milk and the massive boobs!! 

Eve - glad Saraya is on the mend! 

Afm - just had a lovely dinner, it was so nice to be out and celebrate. had some more cramping type contractions but guess that's all good! Walked loads today and my feet are swollen and hot! I was given a gorgeous watch for my anniversary present so feeling very spoilt! 
Hoping that the storms happen tonight so it cools down a bit!


----------



## caz_hills

Just started watching the programme on ITV about pregnant women in prison - I think this might be heartbreaking...


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann12 said:


> BV - your list of induction techniques that you have tried makes me laugh, hope they work soon!

Yeah, it's sad and hilarious at the same time. I suppose that's what happens when I have too much time on my hands. Meanwhile, I have been feeling massive kicks. I think she's trying to make a break for it, but doesn't know how. 

Hann, glad you had a nice dinner and a beautiful present :) 

Caz, I saw something similar a few months back and it was sad, but yet hopeful at the same time. The woman portrayed was using her baby's birth as motivation to change her life once she got out. 

My husband declared he's having another video game night with his friends....sigh


----------



## DragonMummy

sparky32 said:


> Wow what an experience Clare but it sounded like you handled every stage really well. Enjoy being home and rest well looking forward to seeing beautiful niamh xx oh did you and DM have bad heartburn? With my first daughter i had terrible heartburn & she had a load of hair, this time is 100% worse, i think little miss will pop out like a monkey! Xxx



Yes I had it with both babies and both were little shaggies!


----------



## DragonMummy

harry is still quite poorly. As long as we keep on top of his calpol/nurofen he's ok but if he misses a dose his temp shoots right up


----------



## Aaisrie

Poor Harry, I hope he gets better soon :[ How's M's arm?


----------



## DragonMummy

It's nearly there now. Still sore but looks much better, thanks x


----------



## MrsWez

My Dr. called earlier and said if Jonathan doesn't make an appearance by next Tuesday the 5th, he will schedule an induction for the 6th! I'm hoping he comes soon but it's nice to have a date. I only have a maximum of 9 days left. I'm so relieved to be getting this over with. Being in pain constantly has really worn me down physically and mentally. I'm sure the baby feels the same way. My poor little boy. :( I wish I could make this more comfortable for him. 

I don't know how you did it, DM. Hope Harry gets better soon. 

The sweep seems to be helping. Contractions are getting further apart but A LOT more painful and I'm getting a lot of pressure.


----------



## MrsWez

Oh and a big fat THANK YOU to BV and SB!! You guys have been awesome!


----------



## DragonMummy

Wez, baby will be fine. Remember he doesn't know any different. He'll be all snug and happy in there. xxxx


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, glad you got an induction date. It's good they realized they can't let you go on like this forever. :hugs: We're here for you!


----------



## BlueViolet

My water broke! Just when I gave up on induction myths. LOL I'm waiting for the after-hours answering service to call me back. I don't have any contractions yet. Is this normal? 

I have a feeling my body did it to ruin my husband's game night.:haha: Just kidding, but it's funny nonetheless.


----------



## DragonMummy

Omg so exciting! With Harry my contractions started about 15 minutes after my waters went but apparently it can take a couple of days. Good luck! X


----------



## DragonMummy

am laying here waiting for Sophie to wake up so I can empty one of my massively engorged and aching boobs..... she's due a feed so hopefully not long!


----------



## SugarBeth

Wow BV! What induction methods did you use? I wish my water would break to get this labor moving faster!

Forgot to mention earlier, Katie is posterior again (or perhaps always was, not sure if they just messed up last time) so I'm in for a long labor unless she flips again! Thankfully after getting no sleep last night, I got four hours this afternoon so I'm feeling much better (besides these terrible cramps - they go all the way to my feet!)


----------



## MrsWez

SugarBeth said:


> Wow BV! What induction methods did you use? I wish my water would break to get this labor moving faster!
> 
> Forgot to mention earlier, Katie is posterior again (or perhaps always was, not sure if they just messed up last time) so I'm in for a long labor unless she flips again! Thankfully after getting no sleep last night, I got four hours this afternoon so I'm feeling much better (besides these terrible cramps - they go all the way to my feet!)

My Dr. gave me some Ambien today to help me rest. Good luck to the both of us, I have a feeling I'm going have to be induced to get him out. I don't know if he's posterior or just being stubborn!

OMG, That's awesome, BV! :hugs: You must tell me your methods of induction. I've tried sex, pineapple, lots and lots of walking. I'm desperate!


----------



## BlueViolet

Thanks, ladies! I heard back from the MW and she said I can go into the hospital now but it might get boring or I can wait until contractions start. If they don't start tonight she said to meet her at the hospital at 7am tomorrow to check me. She said to try to nap. I don't think that's going to happen, but we'll see. She also said to check that there's no blood or color in the amniotic fluid and make sure I still get movement. So far so good. 

I'm looking over my bags and waiting for hell to break loose. Then I'm going to call the MW to meet us at the hospital. We arranged for the in-laws to puppy sit, so we should be set. 

DM, I hope Sophie wakes up to feed. I can only imagine how much pressure there is in your boobs. I would totally pump right now if I would be in your shoes. 

SB, last thing I tried today was bouncing around in the pool doing squats. I was also cooking in a hot kitchen. I don't think that's what did it, but who knows...There was also a ton of movement, so I have to wonder if she broke her own water.


----------



## mummySS

Ooh exciting BV! Wow it's all happening... Keep us posted! 

Wez, that's great you got a date for induction, and let's hope Jonathan decides to make an appearance before then.

Dm, hugs for the achey boobies, aah some more fun bodily changes to look forward to!

Night night all. Well, the rain never came tonight and it still feels very hot, so I'm really hoping not to have another hot sticky one like last night... :(

Perhaps will wake up to more baby news! Xx


----------



## mummySS

BV where did it break and was there loads of it?just curious!


----------



## SugarBeth

BV - the day before my labor started I spent two hours in the pool doing squatting motions and laps. Maybe that did some good for both of us!

Wez, if it makes you feel any better, my birthday is the 6th and I was always fond of the date. It's a nice birth date! Hope you get some relief sooner though!

Afm, I've already been on a long walk, took a relaxing nap and bounced on my ball for about an hour. Just waiting for things to happen sure is boring!


----------



## MrsWez

SugarBeth said:


> BV - the day before my labor started I spent two hours in the pool doing squatting motions and laps. Maybe that did some good for both of us!
> 
> Wez, if it makes you feel any better, my birthday is the 6th and I was always fond of the date. It's a nice birth date! Hope you get some relief sooner though!
> 
> Afm, I've already been on a long walk, took a relaxing nap and bounced on my ball for about an hour. Just waiting for things to happen sure is boring!

Aww, that would be awesome if I had him on your birthday, my best friend is rooting for the 30th, her birthday. I've done the same, long walks, a nap and some bouncing. I feel like time is dragging by. :nope:


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm sure - I've only been in this for a day and a half and it feels like forever!

Kinda funny though - the three beach bump women that live on the US east coast are all in labor right now! Lol


----------



## MrsWez

OMG, your right. How funny. What are the odds? I wish my water would break though.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hang in there, Wez! You'll get through it :)

SB, it is funny that we're all in the same boat. We can do this :) 

TMI alert: 
Mummy, it's a weird thing, but it happened just as I got up from going to the bathroom. I had wiped and just pulled my pants up and was about to wash my hands when I felt liquid gushing down. It just kept going, so I waddled over to the office where my husband was on his computer and asked him to smell it and tell me if it's pee. We walked back to the bathroom and I stepped in the tub. Good thing too because it dripped all down my leg. I told him to get me fresh undies and a pad. He was so funny trying to figure out where to find them and how to put the pad on the underwear. I was standing there in the tub laughing my butt off. Since then more has been gushing out. It feels so weird. I've been trying to pack the last items off the list. Meanwhile, my husband is out getting iced coffee and gassing up the car. It's been an hour and no contractions...we'll see what happens. Meanwhile, the baby is kicking lots, so at least she's okay. I'm trying to settle down and see if I can nap, but I don't know if I can. I'm pacing around like a lion in a cage thinking of what else I can stuff in those hospital bags.


----------



## SugarBeth

Good luck, BV! Hope those contractions start soon!

I just got off my ball, walked up and down the stairs 28 times and now back on the ball. I'm pretty desperate to get some serious contractions going! I'm also now chugging water, as the stairs took quite a lot out of me! 

Wish something would start soon, I'm dreading letting DH go to work tomorrow so far away when this has been going on for so long already. Might just be wishful thinking, but I'm reluctant to let him go!


----------



## BlueViolet

SB, wow, you've been busy exercising. That's impressive. I hope it works for you. I can understand why you would be reluctant to let your husband go to work. 

It's so silly, but I can't tell if I'm having contractions. I'm having some period type pains low and they've been getting sharper. I don't even know how to time them. I'm thinking if I'm sitting here wondering if they're contractions, they're probably BH.


----------



## MrsWez

Good luck, BV! Everyone tells me you'll "know" when it's a contraction. Truth be told, if my water broke, my happy butt would be at the hospital.


----------



## SugarBeth

BV - I had the same problem yesterday. I had so much cramping, stabbing, shooting pains, back ache, tailbone pain and tightening that it was really hard to pick out contractions bc it felt like one long pain really. I was told as the labor progresses the contractions will become clearer and more manageable to time out.


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, I would get my butt to the hospital, but I think I might be waiting there for quite a while. Plus, the weird thing about the place we're going is that you get a two days' stay for a vaginal delivery and if you show up before 11:59pm they count that as day 1. I figure I can hold out till at least midnight and make sure everything's packed. The car is ready to go and everything's loaded. 

SB, thanks for the info. I'm guessing it will be easier to time them as they get stronger. Right now my cramps are about 8min apart. I'm going to try to nap a little and see what happens. 

Thanks for the advice and support! :) Night ladies!


----------



## sparky32

Bv, good luck!!! I hope baby comes very very soon

Some of these july bumps are being very stubborn and teasing us all. Hang in there ladies hopefully not too long for you all xxx


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, just on one of the night feeds with Elliot! He is doing well and had his heel prick test today bless him. We went shopping today and got him some cute outfits. Was nice being able to buy blue! He was so hot today - hope we get a storm soon so it's cooler.

DM my milk was in a few days ago and that first night was awful - they felt like cannon balls and I thought they was going to pop!! Love your FB pics btw, Sophie is gorgeous!

Ohhh BV how exciting about your waters breaking!!! My contractions started about an hour and a half later and started exactly how you described like achy period pains. Good luck, I hope your contractions are well on their way now. 

Doodle I hope the sweep works!

Logging off now as Elliot is asleep and sleep is precious lol


----------



## curlew

how exciting three off you all at once. 

Good luck BV, SB and Wez. Keeping my fingers crossed for good news soon.

DM - lol at the cannonballs, I recall that well with DS when my milk first came in. My boobs have hardly changed this time so suspect I will be in for an even bigger shock with this one, mind you not as much as DH as he hasn't seen me with breastfeeding whoppers before :haha:

freckles - hope you get some sleep.

Hann - glad you had a nice anniversary. Nice of DH to spoil you with a watch.

mummyss - hope you managed to get some sleep and it wasn't too hot.


----------



## Hann12

How exciting to wake up to all that news!
BV - I am do excited for an update especially as you are not even at 39 weeks yet so that gives me hope that early babies happen! You must be so excited!! 

SB - hope all the bouncing and stair walking worked! 

Wez - great that you have the induction booked in but I reckon he'll be out by then!

Simmy - where was our storm?? It seems to have cooled down a bit outside which is good but the thermometer inside still says 27, last night it was 29 though.

Curlew - how are your hands? Hope you are feeling okay and got some rest!

Linds - hope Soph woke up! We were told at our BF session to just wake them up if they didn't wake up! 

AFM - weird nights sleep, I just dream random stuff these days about waters breaking and mucus plugs and the like!! 
I am definitely noticing that exercise brings the cramping on so I am doing lots of walking and bouncing now!
I have acupuncture session number 2 today, I'm going to talk to her about seeing if she can help shift the baby from my left to right and book in an induction session with her for 39 weeks so that I hopefully avoid traditional inductions. Will see though!


----------



## caz_hills

BV  wow, congratulations on your waters breaking, that is great news! Not long to go now. I hope you are ok and keep us posted if you can. Xxxx :thumbup:

DM  hope the breast feeding is going well and that Sophie had a good nights sleep.

Beth  am sure your waters will go soon. Hope you are doing ok too. :hugs:

Wez  hope you are ok too and that your waters will break soon. :hugs:

Freckles  hope you are ok and that you managed to get some sleep after Elliott was fed.

Hann  glad your meal was good and a watch as a present, so sweet! Hope your accupunture session goes well today.

AFM  am off for a swim today (may try squatting in the pool as it seemed to work for everyone!) and then for a bikini wax (last one before baby arrives!). I assume its ok to still have a wax at 37 weeks pregnant? I hope so! Had some period cramps in the night again  hoping they are productive ones. Sorry final question (and I know we've talked about this but my brain can't remember the answer.....), evening primrose oil  is anyone using this and if so, are you inserting it or taking it orally?

Thanks! xx


----------



## fifi-folle

How exciting, hopefully some babies today!
Sorry I didn't come back on yesterday, spent most of the day in tears :( Saw midwife reflexologist (gotta love my NHS trust! Research study funded by Jennifer Brown fund) who was really concerned about my BP and swelling so have regular MW coming to the house today. She also thinks that the contractions I've been having etc are my body being ready for labour but baby isn't so we're just going to have to wait til bubs decides it's his/her day! Thankfully had a night without being woken by contractions.


----------



## Doodlepants

Good Luck BV that's so exciting!!! Not long now :happydance:

Well I'm fed up lol!
After the contractions died down they started back up and were getting painful and I was getting lots of pressure from them- this lasted 'till 9pm then they died down again! :growlmad: If I hadn't had my bloody show before I have now! It's so gross! :sick: 
I didn't have a show with Holly- does anyone know if I have much longer to wait? I have no contractions anymore so I'm not exactly feeling positive atm :( If I have to go for a second sweep on Monday I'm going to be gutted!

Ooh how jammy am I- I managed to get my spatone on perscription so am rather chuffed- I have saved myself a tenner :)


----------



## Blue_bear

I am frustrated too. Had contractions from midnight every 4 mins. Definately felt different to BH so was convinced it was the real thing. Was in enough pain that J rang L&D and i was sat in the bath at 2am! Lol. 
Got back in bed and eventually must have dosed off, woke up this morning to nothing!! So Frustrating!!
Have just been for a walk and am back bouncing on the ball, determined to start things off again!
Hope things pick up for you too Doods!!

Good Luck BV, SB and Wez! xx


----------



## Hann12

Doods - I was told by my midwife that most people who have a bloody show will go into labour by 48 hours afterwards so its looking good for you. I have my fingers crossed. I actually thought when I logged in this morning that there could have been news of you now...I reckon it won't be long though, its all sounding very promising!

Fi - sounds good for you too, hopefully not much longer!

Caz - Hope the swimming works, I might go on friday too. If I have the energy! 
I have been taking evening primrose oil - 2 tablets orally but starting inserting them every second day in the evening from Sunday (only one as I reached 37 weeks). I've read up a lot on it and it doesn't sound like its that effective though so I'm not pinning my hopes on it!

The white company has a sale and has the most gorgeous little clothes on it!! They are still a bit pricey though but really cute!

It looks cooler outside today but is still humid. Think its deceptively hot.....


----------



## Hann12

Oh BB that sounds promising! Hopefully not much longer now! The walk and the bouncing will hopefully help.


----------



## caz_hills

BB and Doodle- how annoying for you both. I hope things get going again soon for you both. Big hugs.

Thanks Hann for the advice about EPO - I spoke to the MW this morning and she said that there isn't a lot of research on it as to whether it's effective so I'm not sure whether to give it a go or not...... but worth a try maybe!!! I'm still drinking 3 cups of RLT every day as well in the hope that this helps too.


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahh BB you have my sympathies! It sounds like we're being teased together!!
Oh well, not long now- I guess at the very worst we only have a couple of weeks left....
xx


----------



## Hann12

Yes I don't think its probably that effective which is why I'm not really putting too much on it. I don't know if I have it anywhere near the cervix either! I have heard that it can help soften the perineum, which could be good. I'm not doing the massage at the moment as it was too sore so I'm hoping that if anything the EPO will help with that. 
I think walking and bouncing will be much more effective.

That was weird, I was sat typing the above reply and threw up (thankfully not on DH computer). I haven't been sick in ages! I wonder if the hot weather has anything to do with it? Feel a bit better now though.


----------



## Blue_bear

That reminds me, i was sick last night too. Really thought it was the real deal :( 

HAPPY DUE DATE DOODS!!

Walking and bouncing are my main methods at the mo Hann....


----------



## caz_hills

Poor you Hann - I hope you feel better soon and that hopefully it is just the weather. I hope it passes for you. Take care. xx

Doods - I forgot to say happy due date as well! xx


----------



## samzi

well all my pains stopped, what a surprise!!

14 days to go till due date, hope shes on time if not early!!


----------



## mummySS

Howdy folks. Well, i am eagerly awaiting news from our US east coast girls, hmmm sounds like BV's labour is imminent! BV thanks for the info on your waters breaking, lol my DH wouldn't have a clue what to do with a pad either, how sweet that they're learning :) Hope everything goes well for you (and SB and Wez!)

Hann and Blue b, sorry to hear about the sickness, i get it randomly too - normally when i'm a bit stressed (last vommed on the morning of our house move...). Anyway hopefully just a blip!

Doods and BB, hang in there, it really sounds like birth is just around the corner! I can't believe we already have so many babies already and we're not even in July yet :)

Hann - i know, the weather is a bit cooler today but last night was still pretty hot and sticky! also i managed to get bitten by whatever horrid bugs are around so i have mega-itchy bites all over my arms. Just what you need when you're struggling to sleep anyway! Ooh and i may check out the White Company sale - i do love it! For anyone that's interested, Jojo Maman bebe also have a sale on. I'm very annoyed as all the Jungle theme stuff i bought a few weeks ago is now half price! And it was so expensive! grrrr.

Caz - enjoy your swim! Re the bikini wax, it's fine, may just hurt a bit. After our beach bumps conversation a few weeks ago, i decided i was going to wax mine myself. Well i dont think i did a very good job as i clearly couldn't reach all the right places, but i'd still rather do it myself so i'm in control of the pain. Just need to book in a leg wax for next week now and i'll be all ready!

Fifi - oh poor you, must be very frustrating to be going through the contractions. Baby is clearly very happy in there... Hopefully not long to go now... 

Doods well done on getting the spatone on prescription - i just got a flat NO from my doctor! even for iron tablets! so rude... 

Tor - how did your last day at work and NCT stuff go? Sounds like a knackering day, but at least you are finally finished! 

AFM, our nursery is finally taking shape! We put up some piccies yesterday and all the furniture is assembled. We seem to have subconsciously made it a little bit blue... It looks pretty boyish at the moment. I guess if it's a girl we can always pink it up! The cot mobile arrived this morning and looks lovely. Just awaiting the cot top changer and change mat and it'll be done! Will post some pics soon... 

xx


----------



## Hann12

I'd love to see photos Simmy!! Funnily enough ours is looking a bit pink - not purposely! Will just have to make it more boy like if a boy cones out!!


----------



## melissasbump

Morning!:flower:

Doods, happy due date! Soundsl like you got a little teaser in there! And yay for your show! Im sure it wont be long now!

Linds, loving the description of "bullets" Sounds like its all going well! :thumbup: Hope Harry is feeling better?

Eve, glad Saraya is feeling better :hugs:

Samzi, sorry your signs have stopped, so frustrating!

Hann, happy aniversary for yesterday ,hope you enjoyed your steak! And the watch sounds lovely! Sorry that you were sick though, hope its a one off..:wacko:

Wez, sorry you are so uncomfortable, hope it happens for you very soon!

BV, Yay for your waters breaking! Good luck!

SB, Sounds like you are making every effort to get that baby out!

Frecks, nice to hear from you, glad all is well with Elliot!

Caz, enjoy your swim and wax (owwch) I havent used EPO so cant help you there.

Fifi, sorry you had such a rubbish day yesterday:hugs: i think its probably the same for all of us though, no matter how many signs we get at the end of the day baby wont come till they are ready!

B Bear, i feel your frustration, poor you im sure it wont be long for you now either.

Simmy, great that your nursery is taking shape, cant wait for the pics! I love jo jo mama bebe, but have vowed to not but any more clothes till we know what this little munchkin is! Debenhams also have a sale on their baby bits!

Well AFM managed to DTD the last night, it was almost embarresing though as i was just like a beached whale and could hardly manovere myself in the right position!:dohh:
Anyhow got there in the end and a while after started experiancing BH which got stronger and i could have sworn i had some proper contractions, the most painful BH ive ever had anyway! I was getting quite excited but i dozed off again and when i woke all gone:wacko: However, still pretty pleased so may try the sex thing again! 
Was gutted that there was no storm last night, ive never been so uncomfortable in the heat as i was yesterday, nightime wasnt too bad as my nice cool fan appeared to do the trick, its clouding over a bit now so hoping at the very least we get some rain. Am currently sitting in OHs boxer shorts and a vest, im so attractive! lol


----------



## Hann12

Mel I am so impressed you did it! It really was too hot! I think this shows your deduction to project eviction! Mind you if I was sick every day I'd try everything! 

We were saying last night that it still feels very unreal that a baby is going to be with us soon.


----------



## mummySS

Lol well done on DTD anyway Mel, i can't imagine it's easy to maneuver so i think at this stage it's ok to let him do most of the heavy lifting! 

Hann - wouldn't it be typical if i had a girl and you had a boy now! :haha:


----------



## melissasbump

Yes Hann i am DESPERATE!! lol. Its weird isnt it? Whatever happens our babies will be here in the next 4 weeks? I so cant wait!!


----------



## melissasbump

Sorry Simmy, the last should have been addressed to you! BABY BRAIN! DOH!


----------



## melissasbump

Oh im confused!! Sorry Hann and Simmy, your answers were similar! xx


----------



## mummymarsh

im loving reading through here at moment.. more babies on there way :) im so excited :) xxx


----------



## caz_hills

Samzi &#8211; shame your pains have stopped (that sounds weird, but you know what I mean &#8211; positive pains!). Hope they restart again.

Simmy &#8211; can&#8217;t wait to see photos of your nursery. Please do post them, I&#8217;d love to see it. As we are team yellow too our nursery is all cream and we will need to blue/pink it after we know what we have!

Mel &#8211; well done for DTD yesterday! 

The weather is still really hot today! I&#8217;ve had a look at the forecast though and it&#8217;s due to cool down over the week. Needing some energy and motivation for my swim today as can&#8217;t really be bothered. Weirdly Han I&#8217;ve been feeling sick as well this morning &#8211; not been sick but feeling a bit yucky. But have just eaten a big lunch to hopefully ease the sickness &#8211; food is my answer for everything!


----------



## mummySS

lol Mel, i get confused too! 

Will deffo post the pics up in the next few days, once we have a couple more bits and bobs. We get our jungle stickers on thurs so that'll make it look a bit more complete :happydance:


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh I can't wait to see the nursery pics!!! 

Bravo on being arsed to DTD last night Mel! I was soooo hot I slept with wet flannels on me! We have thunder here atm but it's still really hot!- The fact that I've spent the last 2 hours scrubbing the bathroom and polishing everywhere may have something to do with it!

I can't wait to hear how BV's getting on!

How was your meal last night Han?
x


----------



## mummySS

Ooh thunder and lightening here too!


----------



## Hann12

Thunder here too - annoying as I'm off out in 30 minutes! Bad timing :)

Doods - the meal was so nice, probably our last one before baby so it was nice.
You have done well this morning! I couldn't be bothered to do anything. Just seen that my DH has spilt his protein shake all over the kitchen and its gone nasty looking. I can't face cleaning it yet as I've been feeling sick so will leave it until later. 

Right acupuncture had better make some progress today LOL, I can wait a bit longer for the baby but I want some signs so that I know that what I'm paying for is worth it!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hopefully things will get moving- I've heard really great things about acupuncture so I'm sure it's doing something! :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Has your cleaning spree moved anything on Doods?

I did some hoovering but all is still quiet here :(


----------



## MrsWez

I think we have a few babies gearing up to go!! 

Sorry your pains died out, samzi.

Mel, congrats on DTD. I'm forcing DH to DTD whenever possible. He isn't too happy about it. 

Simmy, I can't wait to see your nursery!

Bloody show is a good sign, Doodle! and Happy due date!

Good luck with the tea, caz

Sorry for the tease, BB and I'm glad you and Hannah are feeling better.

AFM, today it's going to be hot. 31°C/87°F and very very humid. I plan lots of walking, squats, eggplant parmigiana and DTD. Hopefully with a nap or two somewhere in the mix. I can't believe I'm still contracting. They do seem to be getting more spaced out but a lot more painful. I'm feeling more pressure since the sweep too. I wish I knew how much longer this is going to go on for. :wacko:


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Wez- I have contraction envy!!

BB- all quiet here- how about you? All I've achieved is making myself tired lol!
x


----------



## samzi

I feel huge today and like a beached whale :(


----------



## melissasbump

samzi said:


> I feel huge today and like a beached whale :(

Ditto! xx
:thumbup:


----------



## Tor81

Hi Girls, I&#8217;m now one of you & a lady of leisure (?!), or as DH calls it I&#8217;m now in baby retirement&#8230; &#9786; I&#8217;ve actually got some more work I&#8217;d like to do but I think it&#8217;s some kind of psychological thing where as soon as I let go of work I&#8217;m letting the baby know I&#8217;m ready, and I don&#8217;t feel completely ready yet!! I think I must be the only one though, you all seem to be working on evictions!!

So BV, Wez & SB are progressing well, with Doods & BB close on their heels, and probably not far behind are Fifi & Samzi &#8211; going to be a busy week. Good luck all!

Claire, pleased to hear you&#8217;re home safe & sound, thanks for sharing your birth story.

Freckles, glad to hear Elliot is doing well.

Amanda, good that you managed to speak to someone who knows what they&#8217;re doing.

Simmy, looking forward to seeing the nursery pics, bet its gorgeous.

Hann, glad you got out for a nice anniversary meal. Rubbish that you were randomly sick, hope it stays away now. Sounds like your MW is as bad as mine with trying to get an appointment, its ridiculous.

Caz, glad you enjoyed your anniversary too & that the shopping trip was productive.

Starry & BB, hope your babies behave themselves to time in with your Mum&#8217;s visiting. My Mum isn&#8217;t working, and my Dad is off camping with the Scouts at the end of July so should time in well with when DH has to go back to work.

Linds, you & Sophie seem to be taking to things like ducks to water, make sure you don&#8217;t overdo it though with all that cleaning, you have had a major op in case you&#8217;d forgotten!

I&#8217;m so pleased that its cooled down now, I&#8217;ve even shut the window!! Is anyone else really clumsy? I&#8217;m a bit of a walking disaster, latest thing was knocking over the vase of flowers which work gave me, a full vase of water everywhere plus flowers on the floor & looking quite sad, a few lost heads & broken stems, so sad. &#9785;

Ok, time for the hospital bag!!

xx


----------



## melissasbump

Massive storm here now! yikes!!


----------



## sparky32

Just to let you all know that i've been admitted to hospital as my ketones arevthrough the roof :( i'm stuck on an iv at the moment & they're talking about bringing the section forward. Very surreal as everything is happening at once. Will keep you all posted as & when things happen xxx


----------



## mummySS

Thanks for the update sparky and good luck! Sorry to hear about the IV and the ketones... you may have your little girl very very soon! xx


----------



## caz_hills

Hope you are ok Sparky. Take care and let us know how you get on.

Raining here too - just in time for me going out for coffee with the NCT girls!!! But it feels cooler which is nice.

Tor - welcome to matenity leave! Hope you can relax now.

Hann - fingers crossed for accupuncture!

Managed a 20 minute swim reluctantly but feel better for it. Tried some squats whilst in the pool - much easier under water! But nothing moving!!!! Tempted to try that aubergine recipe tonight but will wait until it's a bit cooler - takes too long in a hot kitchen for my liking!


----------



## MrsWez

I just got a text from BV saying her contractions started at 11:30 last night and she went into the hospital at 6 am this morning. They are putting her on a pitocin drip because they are worried about the risk of infection due to her water being broken.

She hopes baby cooperates soon too! 

Sounds like BV's going to have her little girl soon!!


----------



## melissasbump

Good luck Sparky, not long now!

Wez, thanks for the update on BV, hopfully her little girl will be here very soon!


----------



## Blue_bear

Good Luck Sparky and BV! Sounds like those 2 little girls will be next.....

Tor - Enjoy Mat.Leave! :)


----------



## MrsWez

Just lost another chunk of my mucus plug. Is it normal for it to be yellow?


----------



## curlew

oh my goodness its all go here today. Sounds like a bumper crop coming up. wonder if any of the babies will actually wait til July lol.

Caz - glad you had a nice swim and hope the bikini wax was okay. Yeh for period pains as from what the others have said its the start of something.

fifi - sorry you felt so down yesterday. Hope you are feeling a bit better today. Hope your MW appt went okay today.

doodles - sounds like your little girl has been taking lessons from sophie in giving you the run around. Hope things pick up for you soon.

BB - hope the bouncing ball gets things started again for you.

Hann - I was feeling sick earlier and nearly threw up but didn't. I was retching but nothing came up, really strange as I haven't suffered MS hardly at all? hope the acupuncture goes okay.

samzi - sorry the pains have stopped. Fingers crossed you will be in pain again soon - in the nicest possible way!! Think we are all feeling like beached whales lol

Mummyss - looking forward to seeing your nursery pictures.

mel - well done you for DTD at this stage. DH and I did it a couple of weeks ago and although we enjoyed it we decided it was too much effort to do again before the baby is born lol:blush:

wez -good luck with operation eviction today.

Tor - hope you are enjoying your baby retirement (love that). Shame that you knocked the flowers over but think our spacial awareness is a bit to pot at the moment.

sparky - sorry re the keytones - keep us posted on how you are doing.

BV - good luck sounds like you will have your wee one soon.

AFM - got my tyres checked this morning had two punctures which they have sorted. Did an hours ironing plus one load of washing is out on the line as we have finally got the sunshine here today.

Played schools with ds, funny how he doesn't want to do homework when the schools are in , as soon as its the holidays he wants to do work:dohh: 

Started making chilli but got as far as peeling one pack of mushrooms and my hands have given up on me so will get dh to brown the mince and cut the other mushrooms up when he comes home then it will be ready to go on in the slow cooker overnight.

Chilling now as my hands are numb so can't do much else!!


----------



## Tor81

Sparky, hope everything is ok & not too scary. At least you know you&#8217;re in the right place & they&#8217;ll be able to get baby early if they need to.

Caz, hope you have a nice time with your NCT girls. Our NCT teacher forgot the list of everyone&#8217;s numbers & email addresses yesterday so is going to post them, hope she does it soon as it would be nice to fit in a coffee morning before baby arrives because mine is the first due.

Wez, thanks for updating us on BV, won&#8217;t be long for her now! And I hope yours picks up soon.

Curlew, so funny that your DS wants to play schools, are you using the opportunity to give him extra homework?!

I feel quite lost today, have done my tax return, a couple of loads of washing, slowly packing my hospital bag. Lucky Wimbledon is on this week, apart from that I&#8217;m going to try to limit the television. I&#8217;ve got a few other little jobs that need doing but trying to spread them out a bit. What else do people get up to on Mat leave?! Want to relax really, especially nothing too strenuous that might stimulate labour because that&#8217;s not allowed until after Friday!!

xx


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone!

Sparky - hope you are okay and that they look after you and your girl. Looking forward to hearing your exciting news!

BV - yippee for labour!! Can't wait to hear more :)
Wez - thanks for posting BV's update. I think you will be very soon too!

Caz - it rained when I met my NCT girls too! Well done for the swimming though, More than I did anyway!

Tor - thats rubbish that your NCT teacher didn't give you the contact details, ours did it first day! Hopefully you'll get them soon and arrange some gatherings. I love the girls that I met, meeting them at least 2 times a week, this week 3/4 times!!

Curlew - you have done loads again, no wonder your hands won't cook! Take a rest and hopefully your hands will feel a bit better :hugs:

Mel - major storm here too - my whole flat shock with the thunder!

So acupuncture session 2:
I got there and she felt for the baby and said it was quite a lot lower than last week (yippee), she said that she wouldn't try any induction methods until the baby is fully engaged - even if I'm over 40 weeks as she said that the baby won't be ready to come out but she said that its definitely moving in the right direction now so fingers crossed! 
She put needles in my hair, behind my ears, on my forehead, arms and legs. She said that they are all positioned to stimulate and relax the uterine muscles and encourage the baby to engage fully. It was very relaxing and afterwards I could feel the baby was lower - just more pressure and I got some strong cramps. So I think it is working, just need the baby to co-operate now and sink lower!


----------



## SugarBeth

Good luck BV!

My contractions seemed to have stopped, though my cervix hurts a lot still and I'm still cramping. Wondering if it's possible that my cervix is trying to still dilate even without contractions? Really wish things would hurry up! DH and I made plans to go to the last dog class before baby - maybe she'll want to make her appearance before then? If she wants to go along with the saying that things happen when you make plans...

I got a great night's sleep last night though - for once instead of only 2-3 hours I got about 6-8 so I'm feeling pretty good!


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks Hannah and good luck with the acupuncture.

Found a pic of me and DH on our wedding day and fell in love again. 

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/Wezgray092907030-1.jpg


----------



## mummySS

Aww gorgeous pic Wez... just beautiful. It's so cute that it made you fall in love again :)

Sb - how frustrating... Sending lots of labour dust your way... :dust:

Hann, acupuncture sounds like it's doing the trick! Will be interested to see if it works! I will be the 'control' test case of someone who does bugger all to induce labour, i am just too lazy :haha:

Tor - welcome to mat leave! Do you feel relieved? my advice is to arrange to meet up with people, or make appointments for hair, nails, massage, etc. I find if i haven't made any plans then i get bored really easily. Although some people find that doing nothing is exactly what they want to do! And you don't have much time to relax before your due date so maybe try to take it easy! Read a good book maybe? Get some DVD box sets? 


Whoops i have just completely gorged myself on a box of Lindt chocolates. I couldn't stop, they are so good! :munch:


----------



## caz_hills

BV &#8211; good luck, hope they are wonderful to you in hospital and can&#8217;t wait to hear your news.

Wez &#8211; good progress losing another part of your plug. It&#8217;s all going in the right direction! And ahhh what a lovely photo of your wedding!

Curlew -another busy day for you and I hope your hubbie makes an awesome chilli tonight for you!

Tor &#8211; Coffee was lovely thanks &#8211; I&#8217;m so lucky with my NCT group, they are so nice. Enjoy maternity leave! I have found that I have to space out my jobs so that they last longer. I am nearing the end though of the jobs now so spend my days swimming, coffee with the girls and also doing my natal hypnotherapy CD&#8217;s. But I&#8217;m not busy like I usually would be so am enjoying the time to relax!

Hann &#8211; wow your acupuncture works so well! It&#8217;s making you progress so much! I don&#8217;t think I could have needles in me, sounds scary, but I know lots of people that swear by it!

Beth &#8211; boo to your contractions stopping. But yeah to getting a better nights sleep!

Simmy &#8211; you make me laugh! You&#8217;re not doing anything but I bet you go first!

NCT coffee was lovely &#8211; only two of us left to pop now, 3 have already gone so we just chilled out and chatted. Having more period cramps today which I&#8217;m happy with &#8211; drinking another cup of RLT!


----------



## melissasbump

Simmy, Lint chocolate is my absolute FAVE!!! :happydance: I have to have a Lint easter egg every year!

Hann glad the acupunture seems to be doing the trick, ive only had it once, by my chiropractor for my back and didnt like it very much, maybe thats just me or the way he was doing it:wacko::wacko:

Wez, beautiful wedding pic, you look so happy!

Tor, my maternity leave has consisted of me mainly sitting on my arse, but thats mainly because ive felt pretty crap, would love to be making more of "me" time but never mind. I do like a good book though and am enjoying being just a little bit lazy!

SB, Another baby being a tease! At least you got a decent night sleep though!

Curlew, you really are the queen of ironing! Glad you are chilling out finally though!

BV, thinking of you, hoping all is going well.

Well ive had another day of not doing a lot suprise suprise! Had a bath about 330pm as had a bit of lower back ache and period type pain, was still in there when OH returned from work, think he though i was a bit strange! 
Just managed to cook a dinner of pork chop, new potatos and salad and now waiting for a cherry pie to cook in the oven! 
My mum is phoning me about 3 times a day now to see how i am bless her, shes got her own bag packed ready for a mad dash when i get into hospital, think shes getting really excited now and its so sweet to see. They live about an hour away so not too bad. 

The air is so much better now the storm has hit, can actually breath again! Hope there are no more heatwaves before my ickle baby arrives!!


----------



## mummySS

Aah sounds nice and relaxing Mel! :)

Ok, i thought we weren't supposed to have mosquitos in this country?? Why then do i have no less than FIFTEEN mozzie bites on my arms!!! The itching is driving me insane... :hissy: As if i'm not having trouble sleeping already... Talking of which, DH has decided from tonight he's sleeping in the spare room... Apparently my snoring is simply "too loud"... waaahhhhh :( To be honest I dont mind too much, it will be nice to have a big bed to spread out in, surrounded by pillows! mmmmmm....


----------



## caz_hills

Simmy - boo on your hubbie sleeping in the spare room - I'm sure you're snoring is not that bad!!!! But at least like you say you have the whole bed to yourselves! Sometimes my hubbie is in my way in bed as I'm at least spread over half the bed now with pilows behind me and preferably one in front as well!


----------



## mummySS

yes exactly, the pillows help with the sleeping position, and there's kinda not enough space for all 5 of us! (me, bump, DH, assortment of pillows, and cuddly dog! ...and i wonder why i'm having trouble sleeping :dohh:)


----------



## Hann12

I've just seen how swollen my ankles are and my fingers so just tried to take my rings off and it hurt sooo much trying to get them off. I think I can still wear my wedding ring and engagement ring but they could be tricky to get off if I was in hospital and needed a c section. Do you think I'd need to remove them in that situation?
Do you think they are swollen because of the heat or late stage pregnancy?


----------



## melissasbump

Is very quiet on here tonight.. has everyone except me gone into labour.....


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> I've just seen how swollen my ankles are and my fingers so just tried to take my rings off and it hurt sooo much trying to get them off. I think I can still wear my wedding ring and engagement ring but they could be tricky to get off if I was in hospital and needed a c section. Do you think I'd need to remove them in that situation?
> Do you think they are swollen because of the heat or late stage pregnancy?

Hann, probably a combination of both.. if i were you i would take them off.. if you can. I had to take my engagement ring off about 8 weeks ago! x


----------



## samzi

Going to try the old dtd trick later, see if it kick starts anything. after my pains last night, ive had nothing today


----------



## caz_hills

Melissa - it is quiet you are right! No labour for me.... 

Hann - I've found the same the last few days, bloomin hot and my rings have got tighter. I couldn't bear it if they had to cut them off - my friend bought a cheap tin which was bigger to wear so that she had something on her wedding finger. I think I might so that too. But it could also be swelling just through pregnancy!


----------



## Tor81

Hann, did you have fun with your NCT girls? The acupuncture sounds great, really relaxing if nothing else, I think I&#8217;ll look into it tomorrow. I was wondering about rings too, would be devastated if they had to cut them off but can&#8217;t quite bring myself not to wear them at the moment.

SB, glad you managed to get some decent rest, sounds like you needed it. Katie still has a couple of days until her due date, maybe she&#8217;s just very punctual!

Wez, that&#8217;s a lovely photo, you look beautiful. 

Simmy, hhmmm Lindt chocs beat my dried fruit, even though there was probably the same amount of sugar! The bites sound horrible, you must have tasty blood to get so many. 

Caz, glad you enjoyed your coffee, are you really bonding with your NCT girls now? I went to lunch with some after our Mon morning class & it was still very much about baby & labour, but I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;ll only take another couple of meets to open up to each other and start talking rubbish.

Mel, how sweet of your Mum, I bet she&#8217;s checking her mobile every few mintues.

Thanks for the mat leave advice, I think you&#8217;re right about making set plans, to get out of the house if nothing else. &#9786; 

I&#8217;ve only actually got tomorrow & Thurs, then Fri is Wimbledon & then it&#8217;s the weekend with DH. I can then reassess on Monday, and feel more confident about doing things that might kick off labour, every twinge makes me nervous at the moment!!

xx


----------



## mummySS

melissasbump said:


> Is very quiet on here tonight.. has everyone except me gone into labour.....

Yes :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Yup hann i've had mega swollen feet and hands the past 3 or 4 days only. I figured it's a combination of both late preg and the heat... I would take your rings off if i were you - also my friend told me when she had the canula in her hand at hospital when she had her baby, her whole hand swelled up really badly and her rings killed and she couldn't get them off... So i've decided my rings are staying put at home. 

On a serious note Mel - i think it'll get quieter and quieter as more people have their babies! Dont worry with me and my lack of induction methods, i'm sure i'll be around for a while :) And all of the peeps that are due later too...


----------



## Jenni4

I'm still around....just don't post much because I feel bad if I can't comment on what everyone else has posted......but i'm here. had sex...all i have now is a sore vagina... It hasn't been touched in months.... I asked dh (just so i was certain) if his penis was smaller than a babies head....he assured me it was. Ouch...this is gonna hurt! But, no contractions, no show...nothing.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks - I'll keep them off for now, maybe if it gets a bit cooler I might try and get my wedding ring back on. I don't want to get it stuck on me though! Its only the past day or two that I have noticed it though so reckon the heat must be playing a big part. 
I might go to accessorize tomorrow and buy a substitute cheapie for the next few weeks, can't bear the thought of wearing nothing!

Mel - I have not gone into labour either!! I am pleased though as Greg isn't here, he has a work thing and won't be back until 11ish. I do have a very wriggly baby though. 

Simmy - I don't think Freckles used induction techniques and turns out she didn't need to! So who knows! 

Tor - hopefully you'll be okay until the weekend - I reckon there will be lots of births over the next week and a half though!
I think I might be last bump standing :)


----------



## emzeebob

sorry for teh on sided post need sum advice

been having period pains all day and constant back ache, cramps getting worse, bounced on ballm had a walk and a curry wen i got home, and now im having painfull crmaps cuming and going, that im strugglerling to breathe through, they start at the top of the bump like a wave though going down, only way to describe is like a icing piping bag being squeezed, wen do i call labour ward, how often should the tiings be, sorry for spelling, cramps are getting painful


----------



## Blue_bear

I am still here, just got back from dinner with my parents :)

I had a fairly depressing thought that all my text buddies have had their babies!! (Bec, Claire & Linds) 

Got a few tightenings started up again but they dont hurt like last night so i think they are just bog standard BH for now. I hope that because i only slept for 4 hours last night i will be tired enough to get a decent night tonight. 

I think were going to have a little influx of baby girls born in the next day or two...

Glad you enjoyed the accupuncture Hann, ive never tried it! I took my rings off a few weeks back, feels wierd and i dont like it but my sister ended up having hers cut off and i didnt want that to happen to me!

Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing evening x


----------



## Blue_bear

Emz, DH hubby rang mat ward last night when i was having mine. First things they will tell you to do is take 2 paracetamol and have a bath to see if they wear off.
If they are still coming strong you need to start timing and they dont recommend you go to the hospital until your contractions are 2-3 mins apart lasting about a minute, and are painful. (this is based on the fact i live 10 mins from hospital so if your further you need to take that into consideration) Other than that they will ask if your waters have gone, if you've had a show etc.


----------



## Doodlepants

Em- about 4-5 mins apart with each contraction lasting a good minute is when you should go in- they like to talk to you on the phone first though so they can gauge how bad you are from your voice etc.
Try and stay active, they may die down, mine lasted a few hours yesterday- if you're tired though you need to rest. Hope you're OK xx

I'm not off having my baby- I'll still be here for a while yet :)

I can't bear to take my rings off either yet, I like the idea of getting a cheap one though although I doubt there's any point for me now :-/


----------



## emzeebob

there 7 mins apart at the moment


----------



## Blue_bear

My BH are always 7 mins apart and then they tail off. My contractions last night got down to 4 mins apart and still tailed off!

Like Doods said, try and stay active. I went to sleep because it was late and thought if it was the real thing i would need the rest but i wish i hadnt now if it meant i could have kept things going! Lol. 

I dont think you will be waiting long now Doods!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Does anyone else feel really sick? I can't work out if this is normal or I've picked up some horrible bug!


----------



## Hann12

Doods I was sick earlier but feel okay now. I hope you are okay! 

Emee - sounds like BB and doods have helped you. Sorry I can't add anything but hope you are okay! 

BB - ah all your text buddies have given birth - it must he you soon then! At least you aren't alone now though. 

I'm going to go tomorrow and buy cheap rings. Can't bear to wear nothing! 

Back on the birthing ball.....


----------



## mummySS

Eugh I feel really sick this evening, I've had to leave my dinner halfway through to have a lie down. Weird eh that a lot of us feel sick?


----------



## Tor81

Good idea about the replacement ring, I might do the same, or perhaps see if I&#8217;ve got other rings I haven&#8217;t worn for a while. Perhaps wear my wedding & engagement ring on my necklace.

Jenni, I&#8217;m actually quite relieved your DH&#8217;s penis is smaller than a baby&#8217;s head!!

Hann, I don&#8217;t think you&#8217;ll be last. Who has the latest due date, do we have many late-July-ers?

Emee, sounds like contractions to me hun, are you timing them? I was told 2 contractions within 10 minutes lasting 30-40 secs is time to call in.

BB, did you have a nice meal round at your parents? Hope you get some good sleep tonight.

About to leave the house for the first time today (shameful), just walking to Tesco to buy milk, oh what a life! &#9786;

xx


----------



## melissasbump

Doodles, im always feeling sick!:winkwink:

Oh my god just watched Beyonces set at Glasto on Sun, i love her normally but i have serious GIRL crush going on now!!

Jenn, im wondering if i can convince OH to DTD two nights in a row! lol il i likes the contraction like feeling it gave me last night!

Simmy, its quite sad everyone disappearing off... i completely understand it though of course. 

Hann, you bounce away my love!:thumbup:


----------



## SugarBeth

I too have been feeling a bit sick - could have sworn I was going to start vomitting earlier, and I just feel woozy. Not sure what's up? My appetite seems to be increasing though (but it's VERY selective, so hard to find food that doesn't make my stomach turn - I feel like i'm in first tri again!)

I've officially been pregnant for too long - Katie has been so SUPER active that it feels like she's going to fall out and my skin can't contain her. Unfortunately, my skin is showing signs of wear and tear now. =( DH pointed out my first stretch marks, they're dark purple and they made me instantly cry! If only she had come out on Sunday!


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha thanks Mel! 

I have noticed a lot less baby movement today - we decided that when they are more engaged there is less movement didn't we? I gave my Doppler to my friend so I can't check the heart beat!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Ha ha thanks Mel!
> 
> I have noticed a lot less baby movement today - we decided that when they are more engaged there is less movement didn't we? I gave my Doppler to my friend so I can't check the heart beat!

i just gave mine to a friend as well and wish i hadnt! Yes i believe that to be the case, for me its less big movements, just the occasional poke with an arm or a leg or a backside!


----------



## melissasbump

SB I thought id got away with the stretch mark thing till OH lovingly pointed some out on my right side the other day! lol, hey ho, on that score i think ive got off lightly though to be honest


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Mel - I can still feel the baby move - gave it a poke and got a response thankfully!! 

I heard that in the last 2 weeks and the week after birth stretch marks can appear. You think you get away without and then bang there they are! False sense of security! Good news is that they do fade


----------



## caz_hills

Tor  its funny how maternity leave has worked I think  there are so many jobs to do for baby but they do run out but time flies by too and I sometimes wonder what I have actually done! But I guess this is almost the calm before the storm and soon well have so many jobs that we dont have any free time at all! I jokingly think of these as the golden days as I know that Ill probably never have them again!

Jenni  well done for DTD, hopefully might get things moving!

Hann  I see this as an excuse for a new piece of jewellery! Even if its not expensive, we can still have fun finding something new! Oh and good luck on the birthing ball  what do you do, just bounce up and down on it (I dont have one but was thinking of borrowing one from my MIL as she has one for pilates)?

Emzeebob  I dont really know what to say as a first time Mum  I read your post and thought, I dont know what Id do either! Looks like others have provided really helpful posts though so I hope things are progressing ok.

BB  hope you manage to sleep well tonight. Its still so darn hot isnt it  I thought it was going to cool down!

Simmy  poor you, hope you feel better soon. 

Re movements  I feel more shuffles now rather than kicks and large moments so I think Im the same. 

Re stretch marks  I was soooo pleased that at about 35 weeks I had none and then my wonderful hubbie too pointed out that indeed I had some under the bump at the bottom. They arent too bad and to be honest I havent actually bothered doing anything with them but I had hoped that Id be one of these people who doesnt get them, but alas not!

Hubbie is out at a meal tonight so have been home alone  watched a bit of TV, read a book about babies (Baby Whisperer) and now thinking about bed. Its so weird as I used to work so many hours and hubbie used to moan but now he is working and Im missing him and wondering why he is working so hard!! Valuable lesson me thinks for when I go back to work!

xx


----------



## Hann12

Caz - I'm home alone too so I understand! My husband quite often gas to work in the evening but at least now he isn't drinking - or shouldn't be anyway!! 

I have been bouncing on the ball, and doing hip circles. Makes me feel like I'm bribg pro active but it may be having no effect! I'd borrow the ball if I was you! 

I think I might have found a couple of brewing stretch marks too arrgghh!! 

I'm the same with the mat leave, I have the babys room ready and I am trying to keep the house tidy but beyond that I haven't done much nesting! I'm doing more chilling, meeting friends etc. I'm looking forward to having the baby and doing meet ups with the nct girls. I think I have a rather warped vision of how life will be and will be in for a shock!


----------



## SugarBeth

Grr, darn these false alarms! I just had the worst contractions while taking a long walk - we went up and down hills and went farther than usual. I had the worst pain from what felt like severe tightening around my belly, to the point where I could barely walk. I had about five of these along the way, within a half hour. 

As soon as we got home and I stopped walking (my legs felt like they were going to break) the pain disappeared. I had hoped I might of started something, but apparently not! Once my legs recover, I'm going to try doing stairs again and see what comes of it. I was on the ball for about two hours straight today and it didn't feel like it did anything for me.

Re:stretch marks - glad I'm not the only one who was fooled into thinking I might get out of pregnancy unscathed by stretch marks! I was looking every where, every day - thighs, back of knees, sides, back, hips, etc. i didn't do it today, and when my husband came home my shirt (not a pregnancy one) had a few inches of lower belly showing and he said "I see you got stretch marks!" I tried to tell him I didn't, that it was either just belly scars (from surgeries I had a few years ago) or from me laying down on the sofa. But nope, he was right and I broke down instantly! I don't think he'll be pointing out any more stretchies if I get them...lol!

Edit: I'm now leaking colostrum from one side, and can get more out if I squeeze. I've never been able to do that previous to just now. Could that be a sign that baby is coming soon, or just a coincidence that it's happening now?


----------



## Clareabell

Morning all, seems like there is lots of teasing going on. I hope that it turns into something for you all soon i know how annoying and frustrating it is. 

I have a feeling there is going to be an influx of more beach bump babies over the weekend and early next week. Its so exciting!! :) Cant wait to see what all those yellow bumps turn into. 

AFM - Starting to feel a little better and recovering well. Niamh is doing brilliantly and is jsut adorable. I never thought I could love something so much :)

Here is a pic for those of you that dont have FB.
 



Attached Files:







Niamh 2.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jenni4

Congratulations Clare!! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## gw76

Congratulations Clare! She is gorgeous! Love all the hair  Glad to hear that you are feeling well.
take care
gillian


----------



## caz_hills

Congratulations Clare - she is just gorgeous! Glad you are recovering well too.

Beth - so much teasing, it's awful! I hope it progresses for you and that the bouncing on the ball and walking helps eventually.

I'm not sure about leaking colostrum - maybe that is normal? I've not had anything leaking during pregnancy but I have heard that it can happen - sorry I can't help more (bad first time Mum, I know nothing other than what you girls advise me of!).

AFM - slept well, even had to pull the covers over at one point as it was a little cool (yeah after all this hot weather!). Not much planned today - another swim, maybe a little walk, pottering around doing jobs really!


----------



## curlew

morning all

Claire - niamh is gorgeous. Congratulations.

I was not around last night as was getting some pains in my stomach and back so went to bed early to rest. Had a good nights sleep which was fab. Wee monkey feels like he is trying to escape and I swear I am black and blue on the inside with his punching and kicking lol. Only 7 more days baby stay put lol.

MW appt in a mo so need to go and get ready. Catch up later.


----------



## mummySS

Hi all, I just got a whatsapp message from BlueViolet:

"After 24hrs of back labor and stalling at 7cm, I had a c-section after midnight. Jillian Gwen was born weighing 7lb 12oz and measuring 20" :) "

Huge congats BV! Hope you're recovering well, enjoy the time with little one and can't wait to see photos when you feel up to it


----------



## mummySS

Claire - Niamh is just beautiful, you must be so proud! Xxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Congrats BV!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Congratulations BV, hope you recover quick from the c-sec x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just want to say a huge congrats to everyone who has given birth!

(Sorry I have a screaming baby at the moment so I can't look back to see who has actually given birth!)

Loads of love...Sofie & Baby Jacob

:cloud9:


----------



## mummymarsh

congrats clare she is gorgeous..... 

yippee BV amazing...

anyone know how wez is???

come on the rest of you who is labouring, looking forward to seeing more pics of these deliscious babies :)

every day im shedding tears of happiness for you all

xxxx


----------



## Hann12

Huge congratulations to BV!! I was so hoping to hear news when I logged in today. Simmy thank you do much for the update! 
BV - hope you recover well from the c section. Can't wait to see and hear more about jillian! 

Claire - gorgeous photo of Niamh and what an amazing head of hair!! She is so precious looking, you must be a very proud mummy!

Curlew - yay for the sleep!! I slept okay too, feels so good doesn't it?

Caz - enjoy the swim! I am planning on more walking and bouncing. 

Can't believe I slept until 9.30am, I was up in the night a bit but still got good sleep. Wonder if my body is trying to store up sleep before the big day?! 
I still have swollen feet and fingers though - and I slept with my feet raised!


----------



## mummySS

Hann it helped that it was a bit cooler last night! I fell asleep at 10pm, woke up at 3am to get some water, and then slept til 6 and on and off til 9. So not a bad night - it makes a huuuuge difference!

Enjoy your bouncy day! 

My best friend is popping over later with her 9 month old so I'm spending a lot of the morning tidying and baby-proofing.

Xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations BV!!! Hope you're both doing OK xx

Claire- Niamh is sooooooo gorgeous!!!!

SB- I've noticed an increase in colostrum these last few days- I'm sure I read somewhere that you get more leading up to the big day- hopefully you won't have much longer to wait- you've certainly been doing all you can :) xx PS- Happy due date for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Jenni4

Yay BV!! can't wait to see pics and hear all about her! big big congratulations! okay....who's next?? Doodle? SB?


----------



## mummySS

Doods you are officially 1day overdue! Are you the first beach bumper to go overdue?? Hope it doesn't last too long! Xx


----------



## Clareabell

Congratulations BV, your birth sounds similar to mine :) Its all sooooo worth it :)

Cant wait to see pictures of baby Jillian, all these beautiful girls. Time for a few more more boys now. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Anyone heard of Sparky? July starts end of this week, im so excited. :hugs:


----------



## amand_a

Congrats BV, I hope your recovery is smooth and easy

Clair, beautiful! I want one lol

SB I hopy you get some rest and that things progress soon.

Mrs Wez hang in there not long now

Sparky I hope they got you all sorted, and that your happy healthy baby is delivered soon. I think you asked about urso, They have given me a script advised me to start taking it but left it up too me. I have had 2 good nights now , so I think I will wait to see the OB on Friday before I make any decisions.

The rest I dont remember sorry

Unless I have to be sectioned early I have dibs on me being one of the last ones standing. I have had a decrease in the number of BH I am getting and nothing else seems to be happening at all. Baby's head is not engaged and still movable and I pretty sure my cervix is still very high. although will find that out for sure on Friday. I am however very sore as I feel like my pelvis has decided to go on holidays, also am completely exhausted after the simplest jobs.

off to bed now as I am shattered, love waking up to all the baby news!


----------



## Blue_bear

I would like to balance things out a little by having my boy.....but he appears to have got comfy again! 

I feel a little down about it all today :( I know he will be here soon but its like so close, yet so far :( 

I think next will be Sparky, Doods, Wez, SB and possibly Emz in the mix too....


----------



## caz_hills

Congratulations to Blue Violet on the birth of your daughter! Can&#8217;t wait to hear about it and see some photos! Hope you are recovering alright after your c-section.

Simmy &#8211; thanks for the update on BV, really appreciate it! Have a lovely day with your friend and her toddler.

Hann &#8211; enjoy your day bouncing and walking! It&#8217;s still sunny but a bit cooler today so I&#8217;m planning on some walking to, anything to get baby to move down! 

Amanda &#8211; there are a few of us mid July beach bumpers &#8211; Hann, Melissa, Simmy and me all are too (sorry if I&#8217;ve forgotten anyone) so we can hang out together waiting for our babies to do something!


----------



## Hann12

I've just added Jillian to the Graduate thread and its official now - girls have taken over boys in the latest batch, but are one behind since the birth of Charlie. Pretty even though!

I have to say that I think its only right that Doods gets to give birth next - she was meant to be one of the first and is officially over due AND has been very patient so I think she should be next to pop!

But BB you should be soon too, we do need another boy :) 
I know you said that you feel a bit down as baby doesn't seem to be doing much but just think of Freckles story where she had no signs at all. I don't think BV had many signs either so fingers crossed and it will be you before long. 

I'm off to town now to buy my fake rings - hopefully I'll find one somewhere! 

I also write this very tentatively, but I think that baby has moved to the left side, and is more engaged so I am hoping that this is it and it stays that side. If that happens then I am nearly ready to go. Weird that this has happened after the second acupuncture session - coincidence or not?! Of course it has moved back before so I shouldn't speak too soon!!


----------



## mummymarsh

4 days till charlie should have made an appeareance.... sad times.... xxxx


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Mummy Marsh, he will never be forgotten xxx


----------



## caz_hills

Mummymarsh - big hugs, thinking of you. xxxx :hugs: :hugs:

Hann - good news on the movement. I say it's down to your acupuncture and also the bouncing/walking - you're doing all you can to get baby ready! Can't wait to see if you might be next?????!!!!!!


----------



## Jenni4

:hugs: for mummymarsh...


----------



## Tor81

Congrats BV!!! Looking forward to seeing pics of baby Jillian. :hugs:
Simmy &#8211; thanks for updating us.

Claire, Niamh is adorable, thanks for posting up the photo, loving all the pinkness. &#9786;

Mel, did you convince your DH to DTD again last night? Mine isn&#8217;t keen, think it&#8217;s all just a bit awkward!

SB, my appetite is actually the opposite, I&#8217;ve been like a hoover for the last few months but the last week or so I can barely finish a meal. As for the nipple leaking, I am too, just on the one side, not tried squeezing though, that grosses me out a little bit :blush:

Hann, apparently with the size of our babies now you can put a cone or a funnel to where you think the baby&#8217;s abdomen is & hear the heartbeat, obviously DH not you, I keep meaning to try it out!

I&#8217;d heard the last week or 2 is the worst for stretch mark so am keeping a close eye out every day, and layering on the creams!!

Caz, I definitely recommend the ball, it&#8217;s SO comfy, and its not possible to sit on without bouncing around or swaying your hips.

Curlew, glad you got a good nights sleep, hope the MW appointment went well.

Amanda, I know what you mean about the simplest jobs being exhausting, I thought I&#8217;d be able to achieve so much more now that I&#8217;m on mat leave but 10 mins of putting some washing on etc wears me out.

I agree, I think we should all stand aside & let Doodle pop next. Followed by BB & SB I think.

MummyMarsh, it&#8217;s so lovely that you&#8217;ve stayed with us & are so positive, it must be so upsetting for you. :hugs:

AFM, after weeks of being in the right position and being told last week the head is 2/3 engaged, at 38+4 my little monkey has decided to try a new position, I was feeling very uncomfortable yesterday and looked very lopsided, and today I&#8217;m getting kicks in my left hand side, it has ALWAYS been my right. So I need to get the balance right between doing things to get baby back in the correct position, but not encouraging labour, who would have thought having a baby would be this complicated?!

xx


----------



## mummySS

:hugs: mummymarsh, he was our first beach bump baby and will never be forgotten xx

Hann, hmmm suspicious coincidence - I think the acupuncture is working!! 

And I agree Doods should get to go soon! And Bb, SB an Wez as they have all been suffering. X


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies, 

Congrats to BV! Lovely news, hope you are baby Jillian are recovering well, cant wait for pics!

Clare, a gorgeous baby girl you have there! You must be a very proud mummy!

Wez, hope all is well with you!

Doodles, thinga are moving in the right direction for you, im sure you or B Bear will be next!

B Bear, try and stay positive, its really hard i know but we are sooo close now!!

Amanda,i think a few of us will be hanging out with you for a while yet! 

Mummymarsh, big :hugs: for you, thanks for staying around and supporting us

Kelz, likewise, it means a lot :hugs:

Simmy, have a lovely day!

Hann, soundsl like your acupunture is doing the trick, that and ball bouncing!! Maybe you will be ahead of me after all!!

Caz, wouldnt it be funny if we were in labour at the same time!

Well AFM, Im knackered, i had a CRAP night sleep, as soon as i layed down started getting lower backache and BH/Cramping. The thing is i starteded over analyising it and was practically praying for my waters to go! Im so sad! lol. Anyway as a result im very very tired today so think will end up having a nap later. We have put plastic recycling bags underneath the matteress protecter and sheets on the bed in case my waters go, as apparently thats your mattress fooked if aminotic fluid gets in it! lol 
My mum and stepdad just popped in for a cuppa on their way to london, have just left and now i can do nothing for the rest of the day. They even brought us some food for dinner tonight so i dont have to cook!


----------



## melissasbump

Tor, no we didnt DTD last night... i dont think he was that keen and blamed in on being tired! Huh! x


----------



## mummySS

Mel :hugs: for a crappy night, it's so horrible isn't it, you just feel like a zombie. Def get a nap in later if you can. 

Oh and good idea on the recycling bags! I already bought a waterproof mattress thing (it was only 3 quid from Tesco Extra - for a kingsize bed). Must get around to actually putting it on!


----------



## Blue_bear

I really ought to think about putting something on my mattress really.... :S Strange because ive been really concious of it going on my duvet, because its a nice feather one, lol.

I actually had a little run/jog earlier. Not in public i would like to add! I was in the horses field and did my best to have a bit of a jog round. Very quickly was out of breath!
Been on the ball since i got back and my back is a bit niggly so am thinking i might head out for a walk and see if anything comes of it. 

Nice and sunny here today but not so warm thankfully! xx


----------



## caz_hills

Simmy - I agree, Doods should go next - hopefully things will move for you soon hun.

Melissa - yay on your folks bringing dinner around, that is brilliant - you can put your feet up now for the day and relax. I hope that you manage to get a nap in, I hate not having a good nights sleep. And boo to your hubbie for being too tired last night!!!!

Tor - how annoying that baby has moved - what a cheeky little monkey! Hopefully he/she will move back soon into place and get going.

Simmy - I looked online for a waterproof mattress cover but could only find ones which were lke £30. I might need to have a little trip to Tesco and see what I can find, £3 is a bargain!


----------



## gw76

:hugs:mummymarsh:hugs:

BV congrats! Great name choice! Enjoy every minute and take care,

gillian


----------



## mummySS

Caz, I know real bargain right - I just stumbled across it. It was in one of those MASSIVE tesco stores, in the home section. Hope you can find one!


----------



## fifi-folle

Hann you can get really cheap wedding bands in Argos, I got a white gold one for £18 a few months back, of course my fingers have swollen again so it's come off before it needed cut off (I still mourn the damage to my engagement and wedding rings, can't wait to get them fixed)

Congrats to BV on Jillian's arrival!!!

this baby has decided to stop having my in hesitant labour and just stop trying! Enjoying the break from the contractions but thinking baby is probably going to go overdue!


----------



## emzeebob

just a quick update cos having trouble keepin stuff down and constantly being sick

still having contractions up until 4am they were still 7 mins apart getting painful though, managed an hr ish sleep as they died downt to period pain ache, but 5am got awful pain i cudnt walk, went toilet, lost more plug, then thye seemed to be irregular but still very painful,

bout 12 they still irregular but i cant move wen i have one, doubled up on the sofa that painful, so rang labour ward for advice, esp with me constantly being sick and having panic disorder, they sed just to time them and take paracetamol and not panic, which is easier sed then done lol, s

so trying not to have panic attack and trying to at least sip water even though im starving, hopefuly jaycob aint teasing me, i knew from day one he was going to be a bugger like his dad

em x x


----------



## Doodlepants

Good Luck Em! Try putting some music on and do some deep, slow breathing- it should help stay calm a bit (which with a panic disorder I think you know anyway lol!)- panic will make things feel worse and slow labour down so try and distract yourself and rest.
Thinking of you!!x


----------



## Hann12

I'm back - with a ring. Just a silver band - was 50% off so got it for £17.50 but its quite nice so I'm happy. 

MM - :hugs: I was thinking of you and Kelz last night watching baby hospital. The babies were so tiny.

Simmy - thanks for the tip on tesco mattress covers, might check that out too!

Mel - rubbish about the sleep, I hate not sleeping properly. I don't think I will be before you, I am just happy if the baby has moved that I might not have a ridiculously long labour! 

Fi - I bet things just kick in now when you least expect it.

BB - I am exhausted reading about your jog and walk! You are so active! I am finding just a walk into town is a trial. But that could be because of my cankles!!

Tor - my baby has been moving around too so hopefully yours will slip back into place. Do some more ball bouncing, and try sitting on a chair the wrong way in between the ball rather than the sofa as thats meant to encourage optimal positioning. I did that all yesterday afternoon and evening. It feels like its working.

My baby has gone quite quiet again today so going to try the fizzy drink and chocolate trick then see if Greg can hear the HB. He could the other day just putting his head on my tummy. 

Its HOT here again!!


----------



## Hann12

Emee - just saw your post - sounds like good advice from Doods. Hopefully everything will start moving soon for you :hugs:


----------



## caz_hills

Emzeebob - you poor thing. I hope you can try to relax and take it easy, and get some rest hun. I hope you're not on your own? 

Hann - yay for getting a new ring! At least you don't have to worry about your rings now and can enjoy having a new one!


----------



## amand_a

Good morning ladies!

Emzee I hope baby behaves and gives you good progressive labor 

Hann, yay for bubs moving

Tor, boo for bubs moving

Great idea about the temp ring too. even with all my swelling I left mine on with DD. When I went into theater they just put tape over them.

Remind me never to say anything about having a few good nights! I had almost convinced myself that I was making a big fuss over nothing because the last 2 days my itching has been pretty good. Tonight however I was asleep for all of 2 hrs before I woke itching in my sleep, and I woke up DH :(

Also decided I have a thing for pineapple this week, however eating 2 in the last 2 days seems to have had an adverse effect on my bowels:dohh:


----------



## Blue_bear

Amanda - At least you are doing something to encourage labour, funny that you fancy it. Makes you wonder if our bodies do know what they are doing. 

Emz - Sounds promising hun, just do you best to stay chilled but make sure you ring the mat unit back if your not coping, thats what they are there for. 

HAnn - Good find on the ring! Ive really hated not wearing anything. 

Im having hot curry for dinner tonight....

Another walk etc hasnt done much, currently have chuff-cups! lol.


----------



## Aaisrie

Congrats BV!!!

Has anyone heard from Wez??

Emz I hope you get some relief, I have a panic disorder too so I know how hard it is to deal with particularly with things you aren't used to. Just remember your breathing and like Doods said put on some relaxing music.

Have I missed any other births or anything exciting?? I'm a wee bit niggly today but think he's just engaged AGAIN! I think I've been engaged about 6 times and free after... it's like the hokey cokey in here!! :]


----------



## curlew

right catch up time

Caz - glad you managed to sleep okay too last night.

BV - congratulations on the birth of baby Jillian. Look forwrad to the photos.

hann - glad you had a good nights sleep too and managed to get a ring. Rest you feet for the rest of the day and drink plenty to help with the swelling.

mummyss - have fun with your friend and her 9 month old - that should keep you on your toes lol.

doodles - sorry you are a day over. Hopefully you will go soon.

amanda - sorry the itching was bothering you again last night.

BB - hopefully things will start moving for you soon. running/jogging sounds very energetic I can barely walk!

mummy marsh - hugs honey. It must be so difficult for you. I always think about my lost little ones on the anniversaries of the date that should have been their due date.

Tor - baby may still be engaged the same but just swung round to the other side.

Mel - boo for bad nights sleep. Funny I put a matress protector on last night when I went to bed as I was a bit concerned I was getting twinges. I just used one of the ones I had for ds when he was toilet training as I have half a pack left over. 

fifi - maybe he is just having a wee rest before kicking off big time for you. Enjoy the rest whilst you can.

emzee - hugs re the panic attcks. The others have given you some good advice, just try and do things that make you feel relaxed. It will be fine. Sounds like things are going well for you and hopefully it won't be long.

Eve - lol at the hokey cokey. Second babies don't often engage until the last moment so Atticus is maybe just practising.

AFM - MW appt went well. Everything fine and baby is now engaged apparently which I kind of didn't want as I still have one week til my c section and I don't want anything happening before that. Hospital on Monday for my pre-op and they will take my bloods then as apparently we have them taken at 38 weeks but didn't bother today as the hospital will want to do them anyway. Only thing is that I have to increase my water intake which I was suprised at as I had 2.5 litres yesterday but urine showed a slight dehydration so need to drink more.

Took DS to an indoor play area after my appt then came home and ironed the clothes I had washed yesterday. Now going to dust the baby's room and that's it all finished. Will leave doing our room and DS's room til tomorrow as there are lots of ornaments and things to move and I can't be bothered today lol.


----------



## MrsWez

I'm still here! My contractions seem to have picked up again. It's hard getting comfy in between them and I am having a lot of pressure in my girl parts. :( Hopefully this isn't another tease from Jonathan. I'm trying to relax and hope this turns into full active labor. I'm hoping DTD with DH is working to soften my cervix. I'm hoping to have him before my induction date.

Congrats to BV! Great name!

Amanda, good luck with the pineapple. It just gave me really bad heartburn.

Han, congrats on finding a ring, I love simple rings myself.

Good luck, Emzee! I hope things really move on for you. I find showers help to relax me and classical music. 

:hugs: Mummymarsh 

Glad the appointment went well, Curlew.

Fi, I hope he's just relaxing before the big day.

AFM, I think I'm going to have curry for lunch. On the agenda today we have: more walking, squats, grocery shopping, laundry and forcing DH to DTD again.


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea they'd said that to me that they can go in and out until the last minute. He was engaged when I was in pre-term labour and then popped out again and then was engaged at my next appt and then not at the one after! LOL I'd rather he wasn't because my bump has dropped [even when he's not engaged!] so I'm not uncomfortable unless he engages and messes with my cervix lol


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies, sounds like everyone is getting pretty anxious. OMG at 37 weeks I wasnt even thinking of eviction techniques but starting to now for sure- I am due tomorrow and no sign of her coming. If the babes can stay in there until 40 weeks, they will likely be just that much more mature and better feeders.

Aisirie- thank you for your post, that makes sense about the babies being engaged and then coming out- that must be what is happening to me, yesterday I could hardly walk at one point with huge pressure on my bladder and today totally fine, this has been happening for weeks now.

Congrats to BV!!

Sugarbeth and Doodles thinking of you....we have to be soon now
:hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

Happy due date for tomorrow Britt!! Hope you're well xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Am I the only one overdue? I feel lonely pmsl! I'm now selfishly hoping someone else goes over to keep me company!! x


----------



## mummySS

Hi all, well my friend just left and i'm properly exhausted! 2 hours with a 9-month old has finished me off, lol. She's adorable but so inquisitive, just into everything. I guess they just are at that age. It was lovely to spend time with my friend though, she talked me through her labour again, and she's just as scaredy-cat as me, and she managed it, so gave me some hope :thumbup:

Now i'm getting psyched up for tomorrow - I promised my friend who just had a baby that i'd pop round to see her, but they live in Clapham which is bloody MILES from here. So i'm taking it easy now til tomorrow morning, conserving my energy for the schlep... Lol i am such a typical north londoner... Never travel south of the river and moan about it when i do... ;)

Hann - good job on the ring!

Emz - hope it goes ok for you hun, sounds like the hospital weren't very helpful on the phone, as the others have said try to listen to some music or just do something to take your mind off the panic. :hugs:

Bb - i can't imagine the thought of jogging right now, are you mad woman? LOL! hats off to you if you managed :)

Amanda - sorry the itching is back, that is horrid, I'm glad you had a couple of days rest from it though. I had really bad itching a few nights ago and it went away, but now i'm just itching from these mozzie bites. They're all out to get us!

Curlew - glad the appt went well.

Eve - pmsl at the hokey cokey!

Wez - oooh i wonder if this is it this time... could it be... ?

Britt - wow due date tomorrow - any signs for you?? I'm with you on the lack of induction techniques, i'm quite happy for the baby to stay in there til 40 weeks, but after that it'll be pineapple, curry and sex all the way!


----------



## sparky32

Hello ladies,

Just a quickie from me, trying to reserve the battery on this phone.
Huge congratulations to BV so happy for you and i hope the birth wasnt too bad xxx
Mummymarsh, big hugs xx i remember the build up to Grace's due date being very diffucult. Are you doing anything to mark the day? We went and visited Grace & released some balloons then had a lovely meal in a nice resturant. To be honest i found the days leading up to it were worse than the actual day. Be gentle with yourself over the coming days & we're all here for you xx

MrsWez, Jonathon better not be teasing you or i'm coming over to sort him out haha i want to check in later to hear you've had him xxx

Doodles, i'm also praying you go soon xx

Amanda, i'm glad you've had a few good days. I would say take the urso it will do no harm as all it is is "friendly" bile to neturalise the "angry" bile that maybe seeping into your bloodstream hence the itch xx

Hello everyone else & sorry i havent caught up with properly xx

AFM, still in hospital :( on my 8th bag of fluids and i'm starting to feel better. They need me to be 100% before they will do the csection to ensure i'll be ok for the recovery which makes total sense. Baby wasnt too happy yesterday & i had a lot of bad contractions, but thankfully today she's a lot more settled and happier. 
Will keep checking in to see if anymore bumps are born, thanks for your suppprt ladies its very mych appreciated xxx


----------



## Tor81

Mel, great thinking from your parents to drink you dinner, so sweet. 

Simmy, I had no idea mattress protectors were so cheap, I&#8217;ll have to get one. At the moment I was going to use a disposable pad I got from mothercare plus an old towel just underneath the sheet. My MW said because baby&#8217;s head is engaged waters wont go with a gush, but I imagine if it happened at night you might leak a lot before you even realized.

BB, you&#8217;re mad going for a jog! I&#8217;m just jealous really, I&#8217;m actually considering driving to the cinema tonight which is only a 20 minute walk away! :blush:

Emee, hope you&#8217;re managing to stay calm, try to focus on the baby and everything you are going through is completely natural.

Amanda, I really fancy pineapple too, which effect does it have BM? Hope the itching improves again.

Curlew, glad your MW appointment went well, can&#8217;t believe you&#8217;ve been ironing again today, you&#8217;re putting us all to shame! &#9786;

Sparky, hugs for being stuck in hospital :hugs: at least you&#8217;re getting reassurance that baby is happier.

AFM, I started my cross stitch this afternoon, sat upright on a chair in front of Wimbledon, very relaxing but I&#8217;ve got to say I have no idea where the last 4 hours have gone, I&#8217;ve only stitched a couple of square inches, and haven&#8217;t even started the cleaning. Never mind, there&#8217;s always tomorrow! &#9786;

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Britt I find when I need to pee he's further up too with my bladder pushing him out of the way a bit lol

Tor what're you stitching?

Sparky I hope they get your fluids sorted soon


----------



## Blue_bear

Thanks for the encouragement guys :hugs:

Oh, and when i say i went for a jog, i really didnt get that far! I actually surprised myself that i could still run, lol. It was more just a few spurts of jogging. 

Might even go for another walk in a bit. Im sure the neighbours are gonna think im crazy and i think the dogs are wondering whats going on with all the walks!

Sparky - Hope your feeling better soon and can still have you c-sec as planned. 

Doods - I think you are the only one over due atm, im sure you will have had yours by the time i am over due. I am as frustrated as you though, if that helps?! lol.

Eve - Lol @ Hokey Cokey!!

Argh brain has gone dead and i cant remember anymore.....:dohh:


----------



## curlew

sparky - thanks for the update and good luck. Hope they can perform the c-section soon for you.


----------



## Doodlepants

BB- I forgot to commend you on the jogging!

Thinking of you Sparky- I hope you feel better soon and good luck for the birth if I don't see on before then! :)

Glad you had a good day with your friend Simmy- You're braver than I venturing out- I'm too lazy!

Sounds like you had a lovely afternoon Tor! :)

Glad your MW appointment went well Curlew, I too, am put to shame by your domestic skills!

x


----------



## caz_hills

Amanda  poor you with the itching, hope it gets better. And yay to eating pineapple  good to bring on the labour naturally they say!

BB  well done for having a walk, hope it helps tonight! And a run, blimey! 

Eve  hope the baby stays engaged this time! Fingers crossed.

Curlew  only a week to go, that isnt long. Hope youre enjoying your last week before baby comes? I can never drink enough in this weather, its so hot still!

Wez  so glad youre doing a bit better and hope the pain isnt too bad. It sounds like youre coping so well  I hope I can too! Your list of what youre doing today made me smile  its basically all the things to induce labour!!!!! Have fun!

Britt  your post made me think, we are so keen to have our babies but we are not yet 40 weeks! My hubbie keeps saying to me, lets enjoy the last few weeks just the two of us but since I finished work, Ive become so impatient, plus my NCT group have all but one had their babies so I want mine now! But at least Im relaxing, getting good nights sleep etc before babba comes.

Doodle  you will be soon, definitely!!!!! 

Simmy  glad you had a wonderful day. And def best to conserve your energy for tomorrow, hope the tube is ok and that people are considerate of the fact that you are 9 months pregnant!!

Sparky  thanks for your update, good to hear that you are ok and that they are looking after you. Hope to hear your news very soon. Xx :hugs:

Tor  watching the tennis is the way forward I think! 

AFM  had a relaxing day really as I was waiting in for two pairs of shoes to be delivered for the wedding this weekend and next week. I also popped out and bought some nursing bras for once baby is born, went for a walk (literally nothing changed afterwards, boo!!!!) and now watching Wimbledon with my laptop whilst writing this. This was the image that I had of being on maternity leave  good weather, tennis, chilled out days! Love it!

Looking forward to hubbie coming home tonight since hes been busy/out all week  he is doing a BBQ then we will watch the Apprentice.


----------



## melissasbump

Caz, yay for the apprentice!! Love it!

Hann, glad you got a ring, and a bargin at that!:thumbup:

B Bear, your post made me lol! A heavily pregnant woman running! he he! I dont think im capable, i was playing in the garden with the dog yesterday half chasing him and it was more of a lumber than a jog.!

Simmy, glad you enjoyed your day! Take it easy tomorrow!:thumbup:

Wez, hang on in there gal! :hugs:

Sparky, glad you are feeling better, hopefully not long for you soon!

Tor, Ive been watching wimbleon too, only really interested in Murray though.:happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

I lost half the post.... bumholes..


----------



## Blue_bear

Thats all i was doing really i suppose Mel, Just messing with the dogs.

I hate to think what i looked like, hubby did look rather beamused!

Tightenings have started again, think its just BH for now tho....


----------



## Hann12

Damn - the baby has moved to the right again!! Just goes to show that despite the fact that I feel like there can't be much room left in there, the baby is still able to change positions. How annoying!! I think its because I've spent the day on the sofa slouching rather than on my ball. Back on the ball tomorrow. Move back baby move back!!!!


----------



## samzi

Im having a curry tonight and if that doesnt do the trick. its pineapple day tomorrow. let operation eviction commence!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Evening all. Too buggered to reply individually but hoping that those who want it go into labour soon and those that don't, don't! big love.

Epic common sense fail. Not been taking any of my meds (forgot :blush:) and have been stampeding around doing housework and feeding a very hungry Sophie Doodle. Now my chest feels tight and my neck feels all achey. Have come to lie down for a bit....


----------



## caz_hills

Samzi - hope the eviction plans work! Curry sounds fab!

Hann - can't believe baby has moved. Did you feel baby move over? Hope bouncing on the ball gets you back on track!

Linds - you really are rushing around, you only had Sophie a week ago! Please take it easy and relax.... xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I agree with Caz, you need to look after yourself Linds... And REMEMBER TO TAKE YOUR MEDS!!!

Caz I don't want him out yet! I would like him to disengage and leave me be for another few weeks lol


----------



## Doodlepants

Lindsay have a rest woman!!! How's the feeding going? Is it easier the second time around? I hope so!!
xx


----------



## caz_hills

Aaisrie said:


> I agree with Caz, you need to look after yourself Linds... And REMEMBER TO TAKE YOUR MEDS!!!
> 
> Caz I don't want him out yet! I would like him to disengage and leave me be for another few weeks lol

Tee hee - Sorry, I missed the point Eve! Hope he/she stays out then and gives you some relaxation time!! x


----------



## Hann12

No idea when the baby moved, it was really quiet all day then bam the bum was on my left side again! I have an extremely stubborn baby, very frustrating! Greg just keeps laughing about it. He doesn't get that it could cause me real problems in labour if it stays on the left! 

Linds - sounds like you are loving being a mummy to Soph


----------



## kelzyboo

Take your meds linds, naughty naughty! Hope Sophies doing well and Harry's settling into his new role as big bro x

Doodles, hopefully baby comes soon and your not too far over, have you settled on a name choice or are you waiting to see her first? x

MrsWez, hope baby arrives asap, does he not know how long his mummy has waited lol good luck with the birth x

MM, :hugs: hope the day is as kind as possible to you, i'm hoping Evan's due date won't be too bad since i've already past the date he would have arrived, don't pressure yourself to be ok if your not, your allowed to feel whatever you feel. Hope your doing ok x


I've read a bit more but forgotten it :flower: sorry x
Hope everyone is doing ok and not being teased too much by these babies, must be stubborn these beach babies!
AFM, i'm doing ok, actually quite poorly but i'm having injections to sort it out, apparently everything in my blood is low, my iron and b12 is dangerously low but they're giving me a catalogue of meds aswell to get it back up asap so i should be physically well soon :sleep:
I managed a trip into town today :happydance: i had to my clothes are falling off me, only managed to buy a top and some jeans before i bailed but its a start x

Hope everyones ok, i am trying to keep up to date a bit lol

Claire, Niamh is beautiful, lots of hair, so cute x


----------



## Doodlepants

Sorry to hear you're having to have so many meds Kelz, glad you got into town- love a bit of retail therapy!
I think we're going to decide when we meet her although I'm pretty sure we're going to go with Naomi- we're constantly spelling out our surname for people and I think it may be cruel to give her a difficult first name :dohh:
xx


----------



## mummymarsh

sparky32 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Just a quickie from me, trying to reserve the battery on this phone.
> Huge congratulations to BV so happy for you and i hope the birth wasnt too bad xxx
> Mummymarsh, big hugs xx i remember the build up to Grace's due date being very diffucult. Are you doing anything to mark the day? We went and visited Grace & released some balloons then had a lovely meal in a nice resturant. To be honest i found the days leading up to it were worse than the actual day. Be gentle with yourself over the coming days & we're all here for you xx
> 
> MrsWez, Jonathon better not be teasing you or i'm coming over to sort him out haha i want to check in later to hear you've had him xxx
> 
> Doodles, i'm also praying you go soon xx
> 
> Amanda, i'm glad you've had a few good days. I would say take the urso it will do no harm as all it is is "friendly" bile to neturalise the "angry" bile that maybe seeping into your bloodstream hence the itch xx
> 
> Hello everyone else & sorry i havent caught up with properly xx
> 
> AFM, still in hospital :( on my 8th bag of fluids and i'm starting to feel better. They need me to be 100% before they will do the csection to ensure i'll be ok for the recovery which makes total sense. Baby wasnt too happy yesterday & i had a lot of bad contractions, but thankfully today she's a lot more settled and happier.
> Will keep checking in to see if anymore bumps are born, thanks for your suppprt ladies its very mych appreciated xxx

im taking balloon and a candle and my journal that i use to write to him in.... on the saturday (day before) i think we are gonna go to steves sisters for meal to kinda celebrate, but doubt i will be up to much socialising..... xxxx


----------



## MrsWez

kelzyboo said:


> Take your meds linds, naughty naughty! Hope Sophies doing well and Harry's settling into his new role as big bro x
> 
> Doodles, hopefully baby comes soon and your not too far over, have you settled on a name choice or are you waiting to see her first? x
> 
> MrsWez, hope baby arrives asap, does he not know how long his mummy has waited lol good luck with the birth x
> 
> MM, :hugs: hope the day is as kind as possible to you, i'm hoping Evan's due date won't be too bad since i've already past the date he would have arrived, don't pressure yourself to be ok if your not, your allowed to feel whatever you feel. Hope your doing ok x
> 
> 
> I've read a bit more but forgotten it :flower: sorry x
> Hope everyone is doing ok and not being teased too much by these babies, must be stubborn these beach babies!
> AFM, i'm doing ok, actually quite poorly but i'm having injections to sort it out, apparently everything in my blood is low, my iron and b12 is dangerously low but they're giving me a catalogue of meds aswell to get it back up asap so i should be physically well soon :sleep:
> I managed a trip into town today :happydance: i had to my clothes are falling off me, only managed to buy a top and some jeans before i bailed but its a start x
> 
> Hope everyones ok, i am trying to keep up to date a bit lol
> 
> Claire, Niamh is beautiful, lots of hair, so cute x

I hope the injections help you. 

I don't think he knows I've waited a long time for him. I think he is going to be stubborn like DH and make me suffer till I force him out. :haha: My Dr. gave me something to help me rest until he decides he wants to come. 

Hope you are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## kelzyboo

MM that sounds lovely, at least with family you won't have to pretend and you can relax a bit more. I like the balloon idea, i'll light a candle for Charlie on sunday and send you lots of :hugs: I'm glad you can be positive about it and i hope the day goes ok x

Doodles, Naomi is lovely, i loved Lorelai too but if the spelling will be a problem then you have to decide whats best, plus she may look like a completely different name when she arrives, its a good idea waiting really x


----------



## Hann12

Doods - I love Naomi - I was even thinking of it but I think Naomi Millie doesn't sound right. I think we are still on Annabelle Millie, and Rory Edward. I also saw Lorelai spelt Lorelei on a different baby name website - not sure if they are pronounced the same though?

MM - will be thinking of you

Kelz - look after yourself, sounds like you are having a tough time medically, i hope you are being looked after properly :hugs:

Thinking I might need to try swimming to shift the baby to the left. Can you imagine your waters breaking in a public swimming pool though? I'm a bit scared....
Seriously why do I have a stubborn one!! On the up side its really low and quite uncomfortable so must be preparing for exit though realise it could still be a while.....


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann what is this thing with the baby being on the left or right?


----------



## Hann12

Eve I read that if they are on the right side then they tend to move into a posterior position during the labour then move to the left to exit. This article has more on it:

https://www.everydaymiracles.us/PDF/rotationalpositioning.pdf

It basically says that those on the right are more likely to have epidurals and c sections and long labour times.
Its scared me :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Haven't read the article yet but babies move constantly throughout pregnancy, even the last few weeks. My notes not only have Atticus doing the hokey cokey in and out of my pelvis but half the time he's ROA and half he's LOA! They'll move depending on how you're sitting or lying or if they're just bobbing around kicking it in there!! Try not to panic too much, women's bodies have been giving birth for hundreds of years - it's what your body was built to do. Yes some people end up having a section or whatever because there is real cause for it. Just remember your labour will be longer if you're panicking and stressed about things - relaxing is the BEST thing you can do going into labour! <3


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Eve, funnily enough Greg just said the same thing to me. I know I should just trust that everything will happen as it should and the baby will make it's way out well. Maybe I'll concentrate more on those positive thoughts rather than trying to poke it until it moves lol!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann I think at the end of the day you can find scary stuff in every aspect of pregnancy whether it's TTC or early pregnancy or late pregnancy, scans, positions, medication, labour... no matter where you are there's always someone with a horror story about a giant baby or endlessly long labour, a baby getting stuck in the birth canal or something else horrific. It's all scary, it's scary for those who have had a MC or repeated or lost a baby for whatever reason. It's totally understandable that you'd be worried about something like this but if we all hung on to all the scary things we'd never get pregnant. Sometimes we have to believe that everything is going to be okay because there are too many possibilities of bad stuff. We are so so so lucky that we live in a country [or countries!] that have fantastic healthcare where they'll do everything they can regardless of our situation for both us and our babies. I think I've been a lot calmer this pregnancy than my first but Atticus still gets a poke if he's not moved for a while or moved at a time he normally does!! It's normal to worry, it's a protective motherly instinct in us, but sometimes you have to let sleeping dogs lie too :]


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and BTW Atticus is lying on my right side right now :]


----------



## Britt11

I agree Caz, enjoy this time now with just you and hubby, I might start to do some baby scrap booking tomorrow, since I physically cant do too much else and when else would i have time for that.
Well went swimming today, looked like a whale but baby seemed to like it, kicking me underwater :haha:

DM- slow down girl, you just had a c-section, rest, meds and cuddle Sophie that is on your treatment list :thumbup:

Doodles- ahh dont worry I will be overdue with you soon....actually LO was measuring 5 days ahead the entire time so I could be several days overdue now but kept my original due date
oh as for the names we are struggling too...we have a short list of like 5 names we are going to bring to the hospital.
i like both names but Naomi is my favorite, only b/c I know a girl with that name and she is so beautiful and cool. It seems like a very sophisticated and sexy name

hope everyone else is well, any others struggling with baby names?


----------



## Hann12

Eve - thanks I appreciate your post, I know I should just chill out and let things be. I think Greg thinks I'm a crazy person about it because I'm totally laid back about somethings but this I've been fretting over! I'm generally a control freak though so while I'm happy to have the baby come when it's ready (within reason!) I feel the need to try to control some aspect of the birth, which I think must be the exit strategy, which I know is crazy as I've also heard stories of babies being in the best positions and flipping during labour. I'm going to try not to worry about stand just work on the basis that all is fine because the baby is head down. Who know it might move just before labour anyway I guess!! Whenever that may be......


----------



## mummySS

My NCT teacher said the same about the left side being slightly better. She said it in a very non- scary way, ie it's not the end of the world if baby's not in that position :) 
Anyway I think the baby will do what it wants to do (both during labour and forevermore, lol). No harm encouraging it along though I guess! Mine seems to shift from side to side all the time - keep seeing a little bum poking out either side, tee hee.


----------



## Starry Night

My baby is often on the left side which is why I tend to sleep on my right which is a supposed no-no. But when I sleep on my left it really feels like I'm smooshing his face in and I can feel him pushing against me with his hands and feet. So I break the rules and sleep on my right. I recently found an article online discussing sleeping on the right side increases the chances for stillbirth but after a long and scary pregnancy I'm tired of the fear-mongering. You just need to take care of yourself and your baby. You know your needs better than some random article.


----------



## Hann12

Starry I try and sleep on my left but often my back is too sore and I have to go on my right. I guess they'll just do what they'll do!! 
I've seen people say they had no issues with a baby coming out from the right so fingers crossed that will be me!! 
I can't sleep tonight, as each day goes on I am getting too excited to sleep. I'm also finding myself increasingly hungry at night - just had 2 chocolate celebrations which clearly aren't the best thing to have to eat in the middle of the night!


----------



## SugarBeth

Had another check up today. The two midwives basically gave me sympathetic looks after seeing on my chart about being in early labor since last Sunday. They basically said since I'm a first time mom, I'll have to just sit tight because most induction methods don't work on first timers. It was recommended to go swimming every day for progress - which would be a lot easier if it didn't cost $10 a person! For a moment I thought if I got desperate enough I could go to my MIL's hot tub (without the heater on) and exercise in there, but since they live 50 minutes away, the gas would probably equal the public pool expenses. 

I've been booked to be induced July 14th at 8 AM. I have everything crossed that she comes any time before then - I don't want to be induced!

They also said that Katie seems to be a very long baby. I'll agree with that - she's been dropped from weeks now and I can still feel her feet in my ribs. She definitely feels like she has long legs. DH and I were both pretty long babies and are both tall now, so that's not too surprising.

We also stopped in to get dog food and saw our dog trainer. As soon as I told her I was due tomorrow, she looked like she was in a panic! She told me to please, please please run to the front door if I felt any twinge or pain as she was terrified I would give birth back there! She's a sweet old woman, but she never had kids and seems quite afraid of any pregnant women (which is hilarious, since she works with some very vicious dogs and has no fear at all with them!) She looked terribly relieved when we left. She loves our dog and always says she can't wait to see the baby - she just doesn't want things to happen right there!

Just two hours away from my due date. Also, Congrats Britt to also making it to due date! I'm not sure if anyone else from our dd is still pregnant?


----------



## Squeeker

Wow, Clare, what a gorgeous little girl! Congratulations!!

Congrats on baby Jillian, BV!! Hope you're recovering well!

Hugs to mummymarsh... 

Hann, I am interested in reading that article as I have no idea why left or right mattered, I only knew that head down was good and back-to-back was painful! Dax has been on my right the entire pregnancy, I think.

Britt11, yup, still struggling to pick a boy's name. We have like 5 girl names we love, but no real boy names that are 100%. With our luck it will be a boy :wacko:

AFM, had my last ultrasound today! Photo attached! It went really well... Dax is right on track size-wise; they estimate about 6lbs. Head down, lookin' good! I had my GBS test today, too. I'll find out the result next week. 

I won't be on this weekend as my sister and her BF will be visiting for Canada day! Happy Canada Day/Independence day to all the North Americans on here!

5.5 days left of work... can't come fast enough!
 



Attached Files:







Dax 36 weeks.JPG
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SugarBeth

MY WATER BROKE!!!!! Unfortunately in bed...

I was having horrible cramps for an hour, was at the point of tears but didn't think it was anything big since I've been fooled so many times already. I took some Tylenol and tried to sleep. An hour later I felt gushing, like i peed. Which I thought was weird since I had just gone. I jumped out of bed and it started to gush! I was told just to go back to bed and call back in the morning to come in, but I'm still doing mini gushes - hard to sleep through that!


----------



## Clareabell

Yay thats excellent SB right on your due date. I hope that all this teasing means that Katie makes a quick and speedy enterance. Good Luck cant wait to hear more :hugs:


----------



## amand_a

oh exciting SB I hope things pick up for you. pity about the bed. but at least its progress! fingers crossed we will be hearing baby news from you very shortly!


----------



## Jenni4

Yay SB!! That's great news...and right on your due date too!! It won't be long now! Hang in there girl....Katherine will be in your arms in no time!!


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations SB - looks like Katie is a very punctual baby, I don't think you need to worry about the induction techniques now! Looking forward to hearing more.

Squeeker - cute scan pic! So pleased for you that all is going well too! Can't believe you are still working - not long now though. Enjoy your bank holiday weekend :)

AFM - did get back to sleep thankfully. Planning a walk in the park today, rather than going into town as I keep spending money when I go into town! Then going to do some cleaning up as well. Have had more cramping but nothing to get excited about!


----------



## curlew

woo hoo SB looks like Katie may be finally ready after all the practice she has given you. Good luck x


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, happy due date to anyone that's reached it so far, hope your babies arrive soon!

Yay SB for your waters breaking! Do you have contractions yet?

Can't remember who mentioned it but they was right by saying I didn't use any induction methods. I had started RLT but only 2 days beforehand so can't see that having had much effect but who knows! I was just bouncing on my ball really. 

Hann don't worry about baby not being positioned the way you'd like. Elliot was mainly on the left but I had a MW appt the day my waters broke and he'd moved to the right and I thankfully had no probs.

Linds you should be taking it easy! And remembering to take your meds!

Congrats to BV too! Wonder who'll be next!


----------



## caz_hills

Britt &#8211; swimming sounds really good &#8211; I&#8217;m going to do the same today! And what a fantastic idea about a scrapbook! And happy due date to you as well!

Hann &#8211; I don&#8217;t know anything about what side the baby should be on. My little babba is always lying with its back on my left hand side, feet on the left, and the MW&#8217;s seem to be happy with that. So I just go with it and hope its ok (ignorance is bliss in my world!).

Hann &#8211; also hope you managed to sleep in the end. And also great will power only eating two chocies, I would have eaten the box!

Squeeker &#8211; the photo from your scan looks awesome &#8211; and great news about the size of the baby. Fingers crossed for your GBS results. Can&#8217;t believe you are still at work! Hope you enjoy your last few days.

Beth &#8211; ooohhhhhh how exciting! So pleased your waters broke, you&#8217;re officially on your way now! Hope the contractions aren&#8217;t too bad and let us know how you get on. Thinking of you. Our next beach bump baby is on its way!

AFM &#8211; I hate to moan but had a horrible evening last night. Felt sick all afternoon and evening and then I literally couldn&#8217;t roll over in bed without my bump really hurting. I woke in the night and was in agony. Poor hubbie didn&#8217;t know what to do bless him but he was so fantastic and very supportive.

I feel better this morning &#8211; as always I just worry about baby being ok but baby was moving so probably just pains for me. That I can deal with. Oh well, am trying to be really positive today as tomorrow I&#8217;m 38 weeks so only 4 weeks to go, tops. Got my Mum coming over too for the day so we&#8217;re going for a swim and then for lunch.


----------



## Hann12

Caz - hope you feel better today. Feeling sick is no fun! I agree we can do another 4 weeks if we need to but lets hope it won't be that long! I have just organised to go swimming too - you inspired me :) 

Freckles - that is extremely relieving to know that about Elliot, hopefully all my worrying is about nothing! Hope he is doing well - saw the tigger outfit, so cute!


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks Hann - feeling a bit better this morning but just fragile. I'm such a baby myself - how will I cope with labour???!!! 

Enjoy your swim today as well xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations SB!!! How exciting! The first baby to come on their due date from our group I believe? Exciting!

Have a good swim today everyone who's going!

No news here apart from me throwing up in my sleep! Random and gross! :sick:


----------



## Hann12

Doods - could be a sign that things are moving though? Not the nicest sign I would agree though!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Meh- I hope so....but I doubt it- I'm expecting an induction :-/ I just don't feel like she's ever coming out! 
I hope I'm wrong- I really want to be able to call Martyn and tell him 'it's time!'
x


----------



## amand_a

Doodles how awful!

Aw Caz :hugs: being so far pregnant makes everything feel 10 times worse, hope you feel better soon.

Very Jealous of all the swimming going on, we do have a local pool but when I have one in my backyard I kinda refuse to pay to swim, even if it is winter.

Hann, try not to stress over things, harder said than done I know.

SB hopefully you are actively laboring away by now

I dont remember who asked but pineapple has given me a bit of the runs (TMI Sorry) but its not such a bad thing as the iron tablets were making me constipated anyway. Also I never really thought about it being an induction method, just trying to get my DD to eat fruit.

Off to see the OB tomorrow, hopefully this one will have something usefull to say!


----------



## Jenni4

doodle....was holly early or late??


----------



## caz_hills

Doods - yucky being sick, and in your sleep - poor you.

Amanda - wish I had a pool in my back garden - scrap that, I wish my garden was big enough for a pool! But it would have to be indoors in the UK, far too cold for an outdoor pool!

I can't wait to make that call to my hubbie to say 'right it's started. lets go'!!!!! Makes me well up with tears at the thought!


----------



## Doodlepants

Jenni- I was 6 days over with Holly- I was 3cm but due to high BP, swelling etc they broke my waters and then put me on a drip as they thought she was distressed- she was fine when she came out so I guess they were just being careful.
Was Audrey a c-sec?
x


----------



## Hann12

Doods I hope you get to call Martyn to tell him its time too. I can't wait to call Greg and tell him too. I really want to go into labour on a Friday so that it happens over the weekend then Greg gets 3 full weeks with the baby. I don't think the little one is aware of my plans though!!


----------



## Jenni4

Oh Doodle I hope this one goes more smoothly!! I just can't wait for the " I think this is it" moment! sorry that you are over your due date....i hope it happens soon!!!

I did have a c/s with Audrey, I have facial reflexology and acupuncture scheduled to help with the oxytocin production to stimulate labor next week....hoping to avoid a repeat C!!
I never had the opportunity to go into labor so I have no idea if I would have been a bit early or late... Fingers crossed it works!!


----------



## Hann12

Jenni - I hope the acupuncture and reflexology works. I feel like my acupuncture is working but still think I'll go overdue as apparently it can't speed things up if your baby isn't ready. Mine hasn't been totally engaged yet......


----------



## caz_hills

Hann - just saw your facebook post.... What does happen if our waters break in the swimming pool???? Ahhhh so many things to think about! But I only swimfor 25 minutes so chances are slim I assume!!!


----------



## Hann12

Yes chances are slim but apparently if it happens you'll feel hot(ish) water coming out - hopefully clear, get out of the pool and apparently the waters will continue to come out, either in a burst or trickle. Tell the swimming pool and then call the midwifes. Obviously don't get back in the water ;)
It doesn't mean that you are in labour but hopefully will happen soon. 
While I think its highly unlikely the waters will break in the pool apparently swimming can help get the baby in a better position for birth so hopefully helping them on their way.


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks Hann - hopefully we will be fine! I will keep an eye out but hopefully we would know, you would have thought!!!

Enjoy your swim too - hopefully it will help our babies move into place! x


----------



## Jenni4

Hann.... My acupuncture person won't start until I am past 39 weeks...so maybe you won't go over....maybe by then your body will be more ready!! Here's hoping!! I figure it can't hurt right?? And...it gives me something to look forward to rather then focusing on my due date!


----------



## Hann12

Jenni - I felt the same that at least I'm doing something. My acupuncturist won't press any of the induction points until I'm 39 weeks or until the baby is engaged. If I go at 39 weeks and the baby isn't engaged I don't think she'll press the points needed to induce. 
Thats why I'm walking, bouncing and swimming to try and get it totally engaged for my next appointment! Fingers crossed it works for us!

Caz - hope it doesn't happen to you either - but any time after I think we would both be happy with :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Looking forward to an update from SugarBeth..... :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Hey everyone, just a quick update from me:

I went back to sleep last night (sorta) thanks to taking some tylenol pm. Woke up about an hour ago. Had lots of cramping through the night, still am but nothing that convinces me I'm I'm active labor, nothing timable yet. I can't believe how much water is coming out - I've soaked through multiple underwear, towels, pads and sheets so far and still going! Midwife said it would be like this the whole time, certInly makes things harder to do!

Going in for a check up in an hour or two, holding off a bit until I get perhaps get things going. I'm currently walking around, Katies moving too. I'm so anxious to meet her! Really hoping everything goes naturally and I can have her out sometime today!


----------



## melissasbump

morning!

SB, Looking forward to hearing your baby news!:happydance:

Hann and Caz, enjoy your swimming, i quite fancy it but dont have a cozzie that fits and not gonna buy one at this stage. Am really looking forward to taking the baby swimming as ssoon as possible though!

Jenn, the acupunture sunds good, i agree it may give you something else to focus on. All i seem to be able to focus on is every little twinge i get and hoping "this it it"lol 

Doodles,, sorry you were sick, blurrrrrgh! I was sick at 530am but thats normald for me and usually just bile. So used to it now, it will be weird when it finally stops!

Linds, lovely pics on FB of Sophie, We miss you here!

Sorry if ive forgotten anyone!:wacko:

Well another crap night sleep for me, think it was OHs fault, he was tossing and turning like a mad thing! Then he got up at 5am, so ive been dosing on and off since then but feeling knackered still!
Me and OH are going out for a curry tonight which im really looking forward to, we love curry but due to my sickness and heartburn we havent hardly had one this pregnancy, so just throwing caution to the wind tonight! lol, plus am gonna get a mega hot one to get the baby moving! lol. 
Its our 2 year aniversary today, well kind of.. i mean we arent married yet, but its 2 years since we officially got together and hes off tomorrow so a nice long weekend for us.:happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

Thanks for the update SB! Hope things get moving properly for you very soon! xx


----------



## mummySS

Woo SB glad your waters went! I wonder if Katie will actually be born on her due date! Exciting... 

Wishing everyone else happy bouncing, swimming, shagging and pineapple/curry eating today! :kiss:

I am certain I don't want my waters to go today, I am currently on a train to clapham, would be the worst place ever!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann12 said:


> Eve - thanks I appreciate your post, I know I should just chill out and let things be. I think Greg thinks I'm a crazy person about it because I'm totally laid back about somethings but this I've been fretting over! I'm generally a control freak though so while I'm happy to have the baby come when it's ready (within reason!) I feel the need to try to control some aspect of the birth, which I think must be the exit strategy, which I know is crazy as I've also heard stories of babies being in the best positions and flipping during labour. I'm going to try not to worry about stand just work on the basis that all is fine because the baby is head down. Who know it might move just before labour anyway I guess!! Whenever that may be......

I totally totally understand!!! Really. It's funny because none of my MW [either with Saraya or this time] have ever mentioned this right/left thing. As long as they're head down they're normally pretty happy. When you're in labour the ONLY thing you can control is YOUR reaction. You can choose to be calm and go with the flow or panic. I actually became mute during my labour with Saraya, I literally COULDN'T speak. I was trying but everything I tried to say was just in my head. Even as the head was beginning to crown Chris said he was going for a smoke and in my head I was screaming at him not to because she was coming and nothing came out of my mouth!!! I just went totally inside myself into this crazy focused place. My body might not be very good at pregnancy but so far it's shown to be good at labour!! LOL


SB so exciting, can't wait to hear Katie is with us!! Only 5% of babies are born on their EDD! :]

As for induction methods, they've shown the only one that has any medical standing is sex - for both the sperm softening your cervix and the orgasm getting your cervix contracting. Nothing else [including curries and pineapples, balls and swimming] has any evidence that it works. People think they work because the baby just happens to be ready and comes then so they say "such and such put me into labour" a baby will only come when it's ready... or you're induced obv LOL Oh and obviously you're more likely to go into labour if you're relaxed because your muscles are relaxed then hence why more people go into labour in evening/night than during the day!


----------



## SugarBeth

Thank you! 

It definitely seems like Katie will be a very punctual lady - I had horrible cramps and pains at midnight when my due date came around, and my water broke at like 1 AM. Hopefully that gives her enough time to come today yet, depending on labor picking up. However, July 1st would also be a nice birthday! (Not that I want to be like this for that long!) 

For now, I'm starving for Mcdonald's EggMcMuffins!


----------



## Doodlepants

Woohoo SB! I so hope she comes today!!

:hugs: Mel- I feel bad about moaning about being sick- I forget you're so sick all the time still :(
Happy 2 year anniversary!


----------



## melissasbump

Doodlepants said:


> Woohoo SB! I so hope she comes today!!
> 
> :hugs: Mel- I feel bad about moaning about being sick- I forget you're so sick all the time still :(
> Happy 2 year anniversary!

lol dont worry! Its horrible whether its once or 20 times!! I still feel for you as i know how it feels xx:hugs:


----------



## samzi

Ive got a quiet little lady today. MW this arvo thankfully so wont worry!


----------



## DragonMummy

hey all, apologies for absence, Sophie is feeding non-stop at the moment. Fun fun fun! :rofl:

I am reading but generally dont have a free hand to comment! Good luck to y'all in labour. Hann, chill the feck out, woman!! Harry was perfectly positioned - look how that turned out! Your body is designed for this. x


----------



## Hann12

Mel - happy 2 year anniversary! Def go for the hot curry - you can always take gaviscon after.

Doods - hope you are feeling better now.

SB - keep us posted, can't be long and good luck!

Simmy - well done for going to Clapham, you are braver than me!

Samzi - hope the mw check goes well

Eve - still not DTD even if that is the only medical induction method lol!!

I am quite honestly exhausted after swimming, only swam 20 lengths and I felt like I was being pulled down by the baby the whole time. I was not weightless!! My pelvis is also crying in pain from doing breast stroke. Not sure it was the best move for me really but will see how I fair tomorrow. 
I have the chiropractor in 30 minutes, all I want to do is sleep. very annoying. 
Sorry for the moan, I'll be more cheery once I've done that and can relax for the rest of the day!


----------



## caz_hills

Mel - happy anniversary and hope you have a lovely curry tonight! And extra hot - great idea! Get baby moving hopefully!!!

Beth - hope things are progressing well. I naively didn't realise that there was so much water when your waters break - but of course, we retain so much! It must be so exciting that you are so close to meeting your little one now, I am thrilled for you! Can't wait to see your updates. xxx :thumbup:

Simmy - hope Clapham trip is going well and that people are giving you seats on trains etc. 

Eve - sounds like DTD is the way forward then! You're right - all my friends have different technqiues that they swear bought labour on, but I guess baby comes when baby is ready! There isn't really anything in life like this really - with your wedding, you know when you will get married, you always have a schedule for things but the baby could literally come any time! It's exciting but also a little nerve wracking!!!

Samzi - I hope your MW appointment goes well and that you can put your mind at rest. 

Hann - well done for getting the swim in - no waters breaking then from your side?! Hope you can rest up later in the day.

AFM - went for a swim also (no waters breaking here either!) and went for a lovely lunch with my Mum. Now just chilling back at home as had a busy morning doing jobs. The nausea has gone now which is good as I felt poo last night.


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, well done for the swim! Hope the chiropractor session goes well!:thumbup:

Caz, Also well done for the swim and glad you had a nice lunch with your mum. My mum is taking us for dinner tomorrow night. Shes on this website Groupon and is always buying meal deals from them!

Samzi, good luck at the MW!

Eve, dont rain on my parade, ive managed to convince myself that a hot curry will do the trick lol!:rofl:

Simmy, well done for making it to Clapham without going into labour :rofl:

Just dressed my moses basket and pram with sheets etc... AWWWWWW!


----------



## MrsWez

jealous of all the swimming, it's really hot and humid here but no pools anywhere close to where I live. :( Although my neighbor is building one. And I am not going into the ocean right now. Too many sea creatures.

SB, how exciting!! I can't believe you and BV both had your waters break! I thought it was rare but it seems common with our group. And YAY for egg Mcmuffins!

Samzi, good luck with your appointment.

Eve, thanks for the advice! Sex is the only thing I can do at the moment. I can't stand anymore curry or pineapple, bouncing and walking hurt. 

Happy Anniversary Mel! Your anniversary would be a great reason to DTD! 

Doodle, hope you are feeling better now. :hugs:

Caz, sounds like you've had a lovely day. Glad you are feeling better.

DM, you're excused. For now

Hann, if anything at least you are getting exercise! 

AFM, It's a new day and I plan on relaxing as much as possible. I've done too much walking and bouncing. My pelvis feels like it's falling apart and I can hardly walk. DH and I went out to dinner yesterday and had a nice handmade veggie pizza. 
My In Laws are leaving for an Alaskan cruise tomorrow and won't be back till the 17th. :( My sister law will be here but she has 2 kids and they are only allowed in a small seating area so she'll have to come after the baby is born. My mom can be there, but she is a bit pushy and I may kill here if she is there too long. BUT my best friend is coming from Vegas to be here!! :happydance: I know she will help me and make sure people back off when I don't want them around.


----------



## mummymarsh

wez we all need a bulshy friend :) and oh my goodness i cant belive this baby hasnt come yet... are you still getting contractions????


----------



## mummySS

Wez, that's great that your best friend will be around - sounds like just what you need! And enjoy the relaxing today - who knows, maybe relaxing will do the trick! 

On train back now, was really lovely to see my friend and her baby, I had a little cuddle with her, sooo cute! Was totally worth the journey, it really wasn't so bad as I got Paul to drop me to Watford junction and it's a direct train from there, and my mum is picking me up. And got taxis at the other end. All in all pretty easy!

Oh for UK ladies I noticed there's an offer on pampers at superdrug, 2 packs of size 1s for £5.99, and 2 for 1 offers on some bigger sizes too. I'm on foot so only got 2 packs but may pop back in te car tomorrow!


----------



## MrsWez

mummymarsh said:


> wez we all need a bulshy friend :) and oh my goodness i cant belive this baby hasnt come yet... are you still getting contractions????

yes, they are now about every 7 minutes. For the last 5 days. :dohh: If I don't have little man by Tuesday, I'll be induced on Wednesday.


----------



## Hann12

oh thanks for the info on the offer Simmy! I'm still impressed with your trip today.

Wez - you are doing so well - I hope it all happens soon for you.

Don't anyone be jealous of my swim, not only do I think it had no impact on the baby and its position but it also has totally killed my back and pelvis. My chiropractor has told me I can't swim again until after the baby is born. :( That is my maternity swimming career over! 
I have done so much today though as I had to walk there and back, and then walk to the chiropractors and then been to a friends house so now I am exhausted. I am trying not to day time nap though so that I can sleep better in the evenings. I might have to today though. 

Mel - bet your moses basket looks cute!

I can't wait to hear more baby news - come on Doods!! :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann - Sorry about your swimming career :S I have also been trying not to nap during the day int he hope i sleep better at night but i just cant help it. DH said i was asleep for quite a while today too, whoopsiee....

Wez - I really feel for you still having contractions, cant believe they are waiting so long to induce you.

Caz - Well done on the swimming! Ive decided im not brave enough, lol. 

Mel - We did our pram etc at the weekend, its so cute having everything set up, makes me want a baby to put in it even more though!

Simmy - Thanks for the heads up on superdrug, that sounds like a pretty good deal for size 1's. 

Doods - How are you doing? Any more contractions yet?

AFM - Been for walk round town today. Popped into mothercare as they are having a 50% off sale, only got a changing mat i was after though,lol. 
Just made sheperds pie for dinner and walked the dogs quickly. 
No real signs of labour starting anytime soon. :*( 
Had a trickle/gush of fluid when i got up this morning, enough to soak my pants and through to my jammys, out a pad on but havent had much else all day so i can only assume it was extra discharge. Although it wasnt cm, it was definately clear fluid....
Am getting a little worried about how quiet baby j is being again. I know he keeps doing this to me, but he definately hasnt doen his 10 movements yet today....will see what he's like after dinner, i think its worse because he used to be SO active, its now a dramatic decrease.


----------



## Hann12

BB - take the pad into hospital and they can see if it's fluid, you should go in about the movement too if it's not much. I think they move less when they are more engaged. 

I have really bad indigestion now too. What a day!!


----------



## melissasbump

BB I agree with Hann, you should contact the hospital if you are worried :hugs:

Simmy, thanks for the heads up at Superdrug, ive lost count of all the nappies ive got, a lot were got with vouchers though!

Wez, yay for relaxing! Hope the contractions pick up for you. Also great that your friend is coming to visit!

Hann, boo for indigestion!:wacko:

Ive just managed to do some ironing, in a slap dash kind of way, and now got lovely backache, its coz i cant get near enough to the ironing board coz of the bump so end up bent forward, its the same when im washing up!


----------



## Doodlepants

Sorry to disappoint Han- no news here lol!

BB- can you call the day assessment? I had to go in the other day as I wasn't getting any movement- it seemed the little monkey had been saving it up as she didn't stop once we got there! I got told off for not going before though as it does happen to me a lot :dohh:

I too have snuck a nap today- I rocked myself to sleep in the glider chair! :blush: I slept for an hour too! I hope I can sleep OK tonight now!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey ladies,

Thanks for all the support. I didn't get a chance to catch up on much. I will once I get home either tomorrow or Saturday. I'm still at the hospital and it's never a dull moment. I've slept about 1.5hrs each night since the delivery. Jillian Gwen Vanderhoof was born at 12:51am on June 29th. She weighed 7lbs12oz and measured 20".

She is healthy and I'm managing after the c-section. I was flooded with so many bonding hormones once she gave her first cry that I got over everything that's happened since then. I started with a plan to have a natural birth, but things didn't progress as expected. 

They started me on pitocin around 12hrs after my water broke (I was contracting, but it was not close enough and regular enough intervals so I wasn't given a choice at that point) and even with that I had stalled labor at 7cm. I struggled a lot and nothing worked. After over 9hrs of being at the 7cm transition phase and no change I gave in and had the c-section because it had been over 24hrs since my water broke and there was a huge risk of infection. I was experiencing back labor and it was not manageable at all. The hot tub was the best coping strategy. I tried just about everything. I exhausted all the natural pain relief methods and I was so tired and exhausted that I tried an epidural. They tried putting it in 4 different times and it didn't help at all. They offered to take it out and redo it and I just about lost it. I told them to take me out back and shoot me. I had started out really strong and breathed through each contraction and did visualization and I couldn't believe that I had lost control. The MW told me what I went through was not normal. On the bright side, we were never in danger. The vitals were good and steady for both of us. The c-section was done so quickly once it started that it was the best thing that I stopped fighting it. In the end, she is healthy and I'm glad to be done. 

I attached some pictures. 

I hope a much easier birth for everyone else that's left. My thoughts are with you all. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5









photo2.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4









photo3.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6









photo.4JPG.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6









photo5.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Doodlepants

Ahhh Blue she's ADORABLE!!! Congratulations!!!
You sound like a champ for going through all of that! I hope you're healing well :hugs:
I hope you get some sleep soon :)
Congratulations again, she's precious!
x


----------



## samzi

shes gorgeous bv

afm - mw went well. aj is fully engaged now!!! didnt expect that but yeah. back again at 40+2 if no baby by then and she said she will do a sweep!


----------



## curlew

britt - congrats on reaching your due date.

Sqeeker - lovely scan picture. Enjoy having your sister and her BF for Canada Day.

Caz - hugs for having a horrible night. There is nothing worse than being in pain and being unable to get some much needed sleep. Glad you enjoyed your swim.

amanda - sorry the pineapple gave you and upset tummy. Hope your OB appt goes okay tomorrow.

Jenni - fingers crossed your acupuncture and reflexology help and you avoid a second c section.

SB - glad you managed to get some sleep. Fingers crossed active labour will start soon.

Mel - sorry you had a bad nights sleep. enjoy your curry. I just had one from asda Tikka masala and korma - very tasty. Bet your pram etc look lovely all ready for baby.

Mummyss - glad you had a good time with your friend and the journey wasn't too arduous.

Eve - wow you are so controlled in labour. Hope it goes as well for you with Atticus.

doodles - sorry you were sick last night. I have taken to sleeping slightly propped up with three pillows to stop the acid rising at night.

DM - naughty naughty forgetting your medication. Chill a bit remember doing too much kind of contributed to your depression the last time so take it easy.

Hann - sorry your pelvis is hurting so bad after swimming and walking. Definately a chill night for you tonight.

Wez - sorry your pelvis is feeling bad too. Glad you have a friend coming to stay with you who will be able to support you in labour.

BB - hope baby J is okay. 

BV - congratulations on the birth of Jillian. Sounds like you had a torrid time but she is gorgeous and so totally worth it. Glad you are both doing well.

samzi - congrats on being fully engaged.

AFM - very restful day today. Took my car to be serviced and MOT so have been at home all day watching tennis, playing with DS and chilling with my mum. Car passed its MOT and have it back now so that was cool. A few things planned to do round the house tomorrow but nothing too strenuous as DH is in aberdeen on business and its around 2.5 hours away. So I dont want anything starting before he gets back tomorrow evening!!!


----------



## Hann12

BV she is totally gorgeous and I really appreciate you telling us your birth story. While it sounds scary its good to see what can happen in different circumstances. I am so glad that you are okay too. I hope that you enjoy your time with her :)


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats BV!! She is a cutie!


----------



## caz_hills

Simmy  glad you had a good trip to Clapham and that youre back in one piece!

Wez  hope you dont need to wait until Wednesday for things to progress  that is a long time still. Fingers crossed things progress for you. :hugs:

BB  have you had any movement since you posted last? I hope so but if not, please get someone to check you out. They wont mind and it will put your mind at rest Im sure. :hugs:

Hann  boo to indigestion  hope youre feeling better.

Melissa  well done for doing the ironing. At this time, we should be saying that its too much  but just because I hate ironing! But Ive started to iron for my husband before baby comes once baby comes, Im sure Ill be too tired!

Very jealous of everyones naps.. I really struggle to sleep in the day although hope that changes once baby comes along. I did a good session of my relaxation CDs and breathing exercises so Im hoping that had the same effect.

BV  thanks for posting your birth story, it was great to read and understand what happened. Sorry that things didnt progress the way you wanted but it sounds like you were so strong and that everything worked out in the end. She is beautiful! 

Samzi  great news about being fully engaged! All going well then!

Curlew  glad you had a relaxing day today and that your car passed its MOT! All sorted for another year and before baby comes, well planned!

AFM  hubbie and I planning on having date night tonight, although he isnt even home from work yet! But we havent spent much time together this week so think were going to go out for a nice meal. Has anyone else experienced this  my bump has sort of slightly indented in the middle where my belly button is. No pain or anything but looks a bit weird  maybe baby has moved? Also the bottom of my bump is SO itchy, around my stretch marks. Anyone else had this?


----------



## mummymarsh

congrats BV she is a beaut.... 

and wez, where the heck is this baby ;) lol xxx


----------



## mummySS

Awww BV she is gorgeous, look at those chubby cheeks! Adorable... 

Well done for the birth, I know it didn't go the way you wanted it to but you did really well and should be proud of yourself. And the important thing is you have a beautiful healthy baby! Wishing you a speedy recovery. 

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad your car passed it's MOT Curlew, that's always a relief! I'm envious of you getting to watch the tennis- H has kept me busy all day- I'm going to see if there's some on now :) I really want to go to Wimbledon- maybe next year :)

Enjoy your date night Caz, the indentation thing is probably where your baby's moved- don't worry though, they usually move back- mine keeps shifting! I get itchy bump too- there's a thread on 3rd tri from someone who found a really good cream for it- I'm sure it's still on there, you'll have to have a look :)


----------



## Hann12

Caz - if you lie flat and the ridge is there then there is a chance that the baby is posterior. It might not be though, see where the kicks are too.


----------



## MrsWez

mummymarsh said:


> congrats BV she is a beaut....
> 
> and wez, where the heck is this baby ;) lol xxx

lol, hiding. I have until wednesday then he's coming out by force. I'm exhausted, I'm trying to have maintain a positive attitude since I have waited a long time for this baby.


----------



## melissasbump

Wow BV, Shes a cutie, look at those cute chubby cheeks!!
Thanks for your birth story and hope you are recovering well! :thumbup:

Caz, enjoy date night, i havent had the itchy thing but heard its common in late pregnancy.

Curlew, yay for your car passing its MOT,thats one thing that always stresses me out, why! its a car for fecks sake! lol 

Samzi, glad MW appointment went well:thumbup:

Hann and Doodles, hope you are having nice evenings!

AFM just got back from the indian restaraunt, OMG ive eaten way too much and am so uncomfortable now! Baby is jumping around like a mad thing and got a lovely lower backache! But it really was nice to get out and the food was lovely, think il be regretting it later, only been in 10 mins and been on the toilet twice! sorry TMI!, maybe curry really does induce labour.... lol:happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

BV She is a cutie. Your reaction during transition [especially being stuck there that long!] is TOTALLY normal. They say transition is like the wall that marathon runners hit where you want to give up.. I remember saying "I'm too tired I can't do this anymore" during that point.

Curlew I don't think I did anything, my body just did what it was meant to!! And I'm glad your car passed MOT!!!

Caz get some eurax for the itch it'll really help!!

Can't remember who else said what... pregnancy brain LOL


----------



## Blue_bear

Just got back from mat.unit. They were more than happy to check me. Thankfully all is well :) He had a good wriggle while on the ctg, as i just knew he would!

Am having tightenings showing on the ctg but still not strong enough or regular enough to be proper labour. 

Also, i was examined by 2 different m/w's. The first was an old school been a mw for 30 years etc, really nice lady. Anyhow, my point is she put in my notes that he's 2/5ths. Yet the much much younger lady who i think was maybe an SHO or similar, has put that he was free....which i feel is rubbish because i definatly have a head down there!!

Just goes to show how examinations can differ!!

Congrats BV, Jillian is beautiful, hope your recovery is going well x


----------



## Aaisrie

BB they could have both been right!! He could have moved up - free they can still be head down!! They can move in and out of your pelvis so he might have moved in between them checking. Sometimes I can put my fingers between my pelvis and his head and push him higher and know he's free and other times he's too far down that I can't!


----------



## Hann12

Eve that sounds scary! I have no idea how far down mine is, I like to think pretty far but I have a feeling its more likely to be free still and bobbing in and out!

BB - big relief that he is okay - and contractions will hopefully build up soon!


----------



## gw76

BV Jillian is lovely! Congratulations! Hope you are feeling well - take care - gillian


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad he's OK in there BB!

Hopefully your curry's working well Mel!

I'm all alone again tonight :( M'd doing as much overtime as poss to make up for the money we'll loose when he has time off, bless him! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh BV she's lovely. I just want to squeeze her cheeks!

afm - well who knew it could happen so quickly. PND has walloped me round the head. My wonderful stepmother told me a lovely little anecdote that no new mother should ever be told and now I am convinced something is going to happen to my Doodle and I have been crying non stop for nearly 2 hours now. Thanks then. I actually felt the threads of my sanity snapping as she was telling me. I even tried to stop her but she just carried on. Getting dragged to the MW tomorrow morning. Cannot WAIT for the happy pills to kick in so I can carry on enjoying my daughter instead of watching her obsessively to make sure she is still breathing. :(


Sorry to be so bleak....


----------



## fifi-folle

DragonMummy said:


> Oh BV she's lovely. I just want to squeeze her cheeks!
> 
> afm - well who knew it could happen so quickly. PND has walloped me round the head. My wonderful stepmother told me a lovely little anecdote that no new mother should ever be told and now I am convinced something is going to happen to my Doodle and I have been crying non stop for nearly 2 hours now. Thanks then. I actually felt the threads of my sanity snapping as she was telling me. I even tried to stop her but she just carried on. Getting dragged to the MW tomorrow morning. Cannot WAIT for the happy pills to kick in so I can carry on enjoying my daughter instead of watching her obsessively to make sure she is still breathing. :(
> 
> 
> Sorry to be so bleak....

:hugs: Don't apologise. Hoping it's just the baby blues and not the start of PND. If it is you know the signs, you're on the treatment and hopefully you can just keep telling yourself that these are thoughts caused by the PND. Obviously I've never had PND but have experienced depression on more than one occasion. You're in my thoughts x


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Hun.
FFS why on earth did she say something like that to you?!!
At least you're aware of what's going on so can be one step ahead iykwim?
Hopefully your meds will help and you'll start feeling better soon :hugs:
I hope it's all going OK otherwise, you have a beautiful family xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww DM I really hope your pills kick in fast :[ PND is a horrific illness and how dare your MIL.... :gun:

Hann it's not scary!! If you lie on your back it's pretty easy to feel the head if it's not too far into your pelvis :]


----------



## melissasbump

Linds, what the fuck is she playing at?!!!
Like the others say at least you are recognising the signs and can do something sooner rather than later about it, hopefully the pills will kick in soon for you :hugs:

BB, Glad all is well with you! 

Doods, if constantly sitting on the loo and baby having a disco in there means its working, then by god it is!!! Dont know how im gonna sleep tonight! lol


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: DM, What an awful thing to do to a new mother. I hope your happy pills kick in soon. If you'd like, I'll cross the pond and kick her. Once I'm not pregnant that is.


----------



## curlew

oh Lindsay - big hugs honey. At least you will have your MW tomorrow and the meds will kick in soon. How could your Step mum be so insensitive.

I was a bit worried when I heard how much you were doing as I recalled that you had said that this had happened the last time. 

Feel free to come on here and speak to us at any time as talking can help and none of us are here to judge you. :hug:


----------



## caz_hills

Just back from date night and off to bed early but didn't want to read and not say.... Linds - take great care of yourself, and take it easy. Big hugs to you - I hope the meds kick in soon and that you feel better.

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Hann12

Eve I tried to have a feel around and I honestly do not have a clue! I'll just have to be patient and wait until my appointment next week! 

Linds - :hugs: hope you are okay


----------



## mummySS

DM, :hugs: - at least you are recognising the signs and have thought ahead about controlling them. It could be baby blues but if it is full blown pnd (and I'm sure you know the difference), you know what to do. I'm so sorry you're feeling down, ffs what was your stepmother thinking?!!

We are here for you anytime x x x


----------



## mummySS

Any news from SB?


----------



## Aaisrie

Aww Hann :] I didn't have a clue when I was pregnant with Saraya, I just put my fingers where the MW put theirs to check and had a feel LOL


Wondering if anyone else here is gonna do delayed cord clamping?


----------



## Hann12

Yes I was going to do that, wait for it to stop pulsing then have it cut.
I finally wrote my birth plan tonight! 

Can't sleep, after spending the day exhausted it's so annoying to not be able to sleep!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea, I didn't know about it when I had Saraya but I read loads about it and how an average of 30% of your babies blood is left in the cord/placenta rather than going back into their body!! Shocking... can't believe I didn't know about it.


----------



## mummySS

Is anyone starting to dread bedtime, no matter how tired you are, because you know you're going to have a crap night's sleep and just be uncomfortable? Sigh, i guess it's probably nothing compared to when the baby's here! :haha:

Eve, i am thinking about delayed cord clamping too, doesn't it have something to do with when they give you the injection to get the placenta out as well? god i'm confused, vaguely remember my NCT teacher harping on about deferred active placenta management (i think that's what it's called) - it's the mix between having it delivered naturally and having the injection straight away. If you defer the injection it means they can let the cord pulse. Or something like that. Sorry if i'm confusing the hell out of everyone, just ignore me if i am! :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't think it's related purely because I didn't have the injection the first time, you don't NEED the injection and from what I've read a lot of women are given it just to speed things up!! The MW just massaged and pushed my tummy really hard and the placenta was delivered but leaving the cord to stop pulsing takes on average 5m [I think after the placenta has detached] but it allows the blood to go back into your baby. I found this FB group had a lot of interesting articles:

delayedcordclamping

Including:

omg-you-did-not-just-clamp-out-a-third-of-my-babys-blood-supply << By a MW

cord-blood-collection-confessions-of-a-vampire-midwife

cord-clamping-and-stem-cells << By a Dr


----------



## mummySS

Thanks - either way, it seem to make sense to let the cord pulse for a bit so that your baby gets the best from it. Apparently it is standard practice for them to cut the cord straight away, so you have to really insist on it.


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea, I didn't even know about this with Saraya, unless you LOOK for info or someone tells you about it then you wouldn't even know!! Funnily though since looking at it [and it seems to make perfect sense like you said!] there are articles written in like the 1960's and even one written by Darwin about how we should let the blood go back into babies!! I even found an article about the risks of early clamping [which is anything before it stops pulsing] and it's creepy!


----------



## mummySS

just makes you wonder why the flipping hell they cut it straight away! In a rush i guess... cash strapped times...


----------



## Aaisrie

I think it seems to be either efficiency or just "because it's always been done like that" type thing!!! LOL


----------



## MrsWez

Eve, I didn't plan on it but now that I've read about it, I definitely want to do it!!

I hope SB is doing alright. 

Hannah, hope you get some rest and good job on getting your birth plan done.


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez that's exactly how I feel!!! I wish I'd known when I had Saraya!! If you look at some of the articles on the FB group there's practically no reason why you can't either - apparently even if they had to resus the baby it can all be done on you so they don't have to cut it prematurely!


----------



## mummySS

Ok, because i'm a bit bored... here's what we had tonight after dinner. YUM YUM!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5115/5889497696_6d472e5d9e.jpg


----------



## gw76

DM - having had PND with my first, I can completely understand how you are feeling! I am glad that you and your real support unit (obviously not your MIL) are aware of the signs and that you are headed to see MW tomorrow...I have been alright this time, so far, but everyone has their eyes on my too...Take care of you :hugs: gill


----------



## Squeeker

BV, gorgeous photos! Your birth story was very interesting... sorry it didn't go as planned, but I am glad that you are OK with everything!



mummySS said:


> Ok, because i'm a bit bored... here's what we had tonight after dinner. YUM YUM!
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5115/5889497696_6d472e5d9e.jpg

Is that a UK thing? I have never heard of that before... and honestly I don't think it sounds very appetizing!!

AFM - I am 37 weeks tomorrow (!) and, for the very first time during this pregnancy, I had morning sickness! I don't understand why it's starting NOW!


----------



## SugarBeth

Just a small update from me:

Katie is taking her sweet old time making me wait, but my midwives have faith that I'm progressing, just slowly. My water is still leaking like crazy, I hate trying to sleep with the frequent gushes. I took some walks today and about three naps because i was so exhausted, and got the hospital bags and car seat set up in the car. The midwives said I can go for a few days yet before inducing, though DH and I have agreed that of she's not here by Saturday naturally then we'll give in and try other ways. We're nervous about waiting any longer than that. We've been praying she shows up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## amand_a

I hope you can get on top of things ans return to enjoying Sophie

Mummy that ice cream sounds really good.

Forgive me but thats all I can remember. Just got back from the OB and it turns out that I do have OC, I have a weird but favorable cervix. So back for monitoring and another VE tomorrow then induction of Monday. Completly crapping myself!!!! My induction did not go well with DD and I am terrified of a repeat performance. On the bright side at least he will be a bit smaller than DD, so heres hoping his head doesn't get stuck.


----------



## amand_a

Good luck SB, hopfully she hurries up but even when things dont go to plan at the end of the day she will still be here very soon.


----------



## Hann12

Wow Amanda so youmost definitely won't be the lastbump to drop if you are induced on Monday! As someone with kind of the same due date as you I am a little jealous! Obviously not about the reasons for the induction :hugs: but that you will def meet your baby early next week. Hope it all goes well and looking forward to hearing your news! 

SB - hopefully she'll make anappearance today. Will they induce you on Saturday if not? 

Wez - hope you are okay still too 

Eve - thanks for the articles, I had heard about this but it's good to see the info

Squeeker - happy 37 weeks!

Simmy - have to agree with squeeker that the ice cream doesn't sound appetising but glad you enjoyed it! Yes I dread bed times, I never sleep well - either too painful or I can't turn off my brain!! 

AFM - another restless nights sleep, very uncomfy after the swim in my pelvis and hips. Even slept half the time on my right because it hurt so much which I have been trying to avoid. 
No plans for most of the day except walking more and relaxing. We have a BBQ tonight with our nct group which should be fun. 
Hope everyone has a nice day :)


----------



## Hann12

Oh and happy 38 weeks to Caz and Mel!! Can't believe we hopefully only have 2 weeks left (or max of 3)


----------



## Doodlepants

Mmmm I think that ice cream looks yummy! Thankfully our local waitrose isn't too far away!

Happy 38 weeks guys!!! :)

Amanda I'm jealous that you get to meet your baby Monday!!!

Well it feels like it's going to be a looooong day I have no plans and the house is spotless! All of the baby's stuff is ready, all toys have batteries etc, bedding etc all ready, all bags are packed hmmm.... Hurry up baby! Now would be a good day to come!


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies!!!

ITS JULY OH MY GOD!!!!! No matter what happens i will be a mummy by the end of the month!!:happydance:

Happy 38 weeks to me and Caz!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Amanda, im jealous too that you will be meeting your baby early next week, im sure it will be a better experiance than your first. 

Simmy, that ice cream looks lush to me! I cant afford to shop at waitrose though! lol:dohh:

Hann, yay for a day of relaxation, i had a crap night too.:wacko:

Well as i said i really did have a CRAP night sleep, 1st of all my back was killing me for some reason so i had to get up and walk about for half hour so i went and played in the nursery, then after that was just laying there till way after 330am and been awake since 6. This is not good! Oh and just had some cereal and thrown it straight back up! Joy! On a better note the sun is shining and i have my 38w MW appointment this morning!:happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Doods - sending you so many positive thoughts for today - I think I originally said I thought she would arrive today so I hope I am right for you! Keep us posted


----------



## Hann12

Mel - feel so bad for your nights sleep - or rather lack of! I'm going to do a hypno birthing session in a minute as that generally makes me feel more rested when I haven't properly rested. 
We are going to be mummies this month though and thats amazing!!
Hope the mw appointment goes well - let us know how you get on. Mine isn't until Tuesday :(
I soooo want them to say that I am fully engaged but reckon its unlikely!


----------



## Hann12

Oh another thought - for some of us it could be our last babyless weekend! Probably not for me but for quite a few of you......


----------



## melissasbump

You never know Hann, you may do a freckles....


----------



## Doodlepants

Mel's right Han- you could go any time! :)

I know they always say first babies are late blah blah blah but I really don't think so lately! I think all of the babies born so far have been early?
Unlike my little monkey! I have another sweep Monday- I have no faith in sweeps now though lol!

I have predicted the 9th of July as the day she'll come :)


----------



## caz_hills

Eve  thanks for the info on delayed cord cutting  I dont know a lot about it but it sounds like a good thing to do. Will have a read up when I have time.

Hann  yay for writing your birth plan. And I cant believe that its July  we WILL have our babies this month! So exciting. 

Simmy  mmmm love ice cream! Great choice! :thumbup:

Squeeker  happy 37 weeks! Congrats to you  not long now. Sorry about your morning sickness though, hope it clears up and is just temporary. :growlmad:

Happy 38 weeks to me and Mel! Getting closer every day, 14 until due date :o)

Beth  hang on in there, not long to go not. Thinking of you and I too hope she makes an appearance in the next couple of days. Xx :hugs:

Amanda  good luck for your induction on Monday. What does a favourable cervix mean? :blush: (think I should know the answer to that but I don't.......)

Sorry to all those who are having trouble sleeping  hope you can get some naps in today.

Doods  put your feet up and relax, baby could come any day!!!!! Hope you enjoy this nice weather  sunny but not too hot!

Mel  hope MW appointment goes well for you  let us know what they say!

AFM  I woke my hubbie up this morning and said its Friday (.i.e. its nearly the weekend) and he immediately said 38 weeks  bless him, he has baby on the brain too now! Last night I dreamt that my waters broke next Thursday (hubbie is at a work conference call day and night in London)  it was strange as in my dream I was standing up and felt warm waters gush down my legs (sorry TMI) and then I was trying to get hold of Neel. Probably wont happen but just made me smile anyway!

So, off to see the dr at 8.50 am for my regular 38 week check up  will post and let you know the update! xx


----------



## Hann12

I don't get sweeps really - I thought the point of a sweep was to lose the mucus plug. If you have already lost it Doods then what can the sweep do? Sorry if its a stupid question!

Caz - my hubbie is super excited too!! I hope the appointment goes well. I wish mine wasn't due on a Saturday as I always have to wait until I'm at least 3 days into a new week to get my appointment. Even my all important 40 weeks isn't until 40+4 :(


----------



## samzi

:yipee: its july! let the baby boom commence (to us who havent popped yet anyway!)


----------



## Hann12

One of my NCT girls due on the 4th July just emailed to say her waters broke! So exciting!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann a S&S [stretch and sweep] is to break the membranes and widen the cervix, I had 2 with Saraya and they were both effective. The first I had strong proper contractions for a few hrs and when I had the 2nd the day after I started bleeding and taking strong contractions and went into labour within 24hrs.

Doods I hope she comes for you soon!! I'm so not ready for Atticus to come yet LOL I have no bag, nothing packed... haven't even bought maternity pads, or a crib mattress nothing!!

WOOO FOR IT BEING JULY! IT'S OUR MONTH GIRLS!!! Wondering who'll have the first "July" Beach Bump!!! :]

Today is my ex-husband's 32nd birthday


----------



## caz_hills

Hann - wow, so exciting! Is that your first NCT friend to have (or soon have) their baby? Three out of the five of our group have popped, only me and one girl left now!

Eve - thanks for the info the sweep. I don't think they will offer me one until at least 41 weeks, but am seeing the MW next at 40 + 3. Do the MW's do it or your hospital?

So I had my dr apointment for 38 weeks this morning - all of my appointments have gone well but this one didn't really. Would appreciate any advice....

My urine sample showed a possible infection - I don't have any problems or symptoms but they are sending it off to be checked. Also my blood pressure has been really low throughout pregnancy and has now increased. He wants to re-check it again on Tuesday and give me the results of the urine test as well. I'm a bit worried as everything has gone smoothly and now BP has risen, urine infection - am feeling a bit poo.

However on the up side, baby is still 3/5th engaged and heart beat was 'healthy' so am happy with that.

Mixed emotions now.....


----------



## Clareabell

YAY FOR JULY, LET THE BABY BOOM COMMENCE!! :)

Linds - Sorry you are feeling down, people really need to think a little bit more before they open there mouths. Why they think a new mother would want to hear a story like that i beyond me. Looks as though M is being a good support to you and you, which is just what you need. :)

Hann - You need to stop worrying about the babies position :) Niamh was the perfect position for the whole third tri had an appointment day before i went into labour and she was still the same. Waters broke, contractions started, she turned and went back to back with me. There is no way of having any control over any of it. :) Hope your back starts to feel better soon. :hugs:

Mel - Sorry that you have been poorly again this morning!! You need to be soon so you can start to enjoy your food again. Happy 38 weeks :)

BB - Hang in there!!!! YOU SOON!!

Doods - Hopefully over the weekend things will kick off for you or if not the sweep on Tuesday will do the trick just like what happened to Eve with Saraya. 

Caz - Happy 38 weeks :)

Has anyone heard of Sparky as to whether her section is going ahead. Occured to me yesterday that if Sparky is today the last four babies born have all been girls and they have all been delivered through C-Section!! 

Amanda - Glad you finally got you diagnosis. Hope everything goes ok for your induction on Monday. 

AFM - Im very tired. I have an upset tummy and have been up all night long. I think it is my bodies reaction to all the drugs that I have been pumped full of the past 5 days as i I dont feel sick or anything. D is looking after Niamh for me this morning so I can get a little sleep and has just brought her up to see me. He has dressed her in a little white dress and frilly socks with a yellow knitted cardigan, she is adorable and what is even more adorable is how much her daddy loves her. Makes me want to cry watching them together, its so sweet. 

Anyway off to have a bath, I have to peel of my skank section dressing in there today. Im dreading it :(


----------



## Doodlepants

I had the same thing with my urine sample at my last appointment- I'd try not to worry- last time they said I must have had thrush or something- I had no idea!
Not sure about the BP, hopefully it'll have gone down by your next appointment.
If you feel well in yourself then I wouldn't worry too much :hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad it's all going well Claire :) I hope the dressing comes off OK!

I was wondering about Sparky yesterday- hopefully she's OK and will have a lovely birth story for us soon :)


----------



## caz_hills

Clare - glad your hubbie is helping you to get some rest - bless him, he sounds wonderful! I hope the dressing removal is ok.....

Thanks for your advice Doods - they said that my BP was normal for most people but as I've had such low BP throughout the pregnancy, they wanted to keep an eye on it. And you have reassured me re the urine test - I don't feel anything different there and also feel fine in myself. But as we have a big wedding from 10.30 am tomorrow until very late (so vvvvvv long day!) I'm planning on relaxing totally today - really chilling out and just taking it easy, just in case.

Always wonderful to have you ladies here to help and support - honestly, I really appreciate it. xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Caz it depends on the hospital AND the MW. When I had my first S&S with Saraya I was only 39+6 but they were doing an internal for something else and the MW said I won't tell if you won't and offered me one. So it really depends I think!

Clare I hope everything goes well with the dressing and that's so cute - Daddies & their daughters!!!

I'm going to a local BnB meet today, it's a hen party type thing of high tea in a fancy hotel!! :]


----------



## curlew

hann - well done for writing your birth plan. Sorry you had a bad nights sleep, hope the hypnotherapy cd helps.

Sb - hoping katie comes soon for you and you don't need to be induced.

amanda - glad your diagnosis finally came back now you can start getting the treatment you need. Induction on monday - how exciting.

doodles - am kind of in the same boat almost looking round the house for things to do or I will be bored. At least DS is off school so I have someone to talk to. Fingers crossed your little girl obliges you this weekend with her entrance.

mel - sorry you had a bad night and hugs for being sick this morning. Good luck with your MW appt.

caz - lol at your dream - just as well it wasn't eve who dreamt it or you would be thinking it was a preminition like Lindsay's!!! sorry you had a problem with your mw appt. My urine showed ketones this time and the baby measured a week ahead when before everything has been spot on. Think its just changes due to being so close to giving birth. At least you will have it all rechecked on Tuesday. If baby is fine and you feel okay I wouldn't worry.

Eve - loving how laid back you are about getting ready for atticus' arrival. 

Clare - that so lovely that DH has taken to looking after Niamh like a duck to water. hate to think what mine would be dressed in if I left it up to dh lol.

I was wondering about sparky this morning too as she was due to have her c section today. Hopefully some good news over the weekend.

AFM - got a couple of loads of washing to do, will dust DS bedroom and then DS and I are going to do some baking to put in the freezer for when people visit the baby, although taste testing will be mandatory!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ I know right? I feel like I should be worried or frantically running round doing things which makes me wonder if he's gonna come late now because I'm TOO calm!!

I seriously think you should come to my house and clean, you could write your name in the dust here atm.... [facepalm]


----------



## Hann12

Eve - thanks for the info on the sweep, I just assumed it was all about the breaking of the mucus plug. You are so helpful with all your knowledge so thank you!

Caz - I've had low BP all the way through too but did see that mine was slightly higher in my last appointment, clearly they didn't care! I reckon they are just double checking it because you happen to be going back for the urine results. Hopefully that will turn out to be nothing too. They do worry us with the lack of information sometimes don't they?! At least you are still 3/5 engaged so thats good news. Don't overdo it at the wedding but just think its a good way of keeping your mind occupied on something other than the baby!!
Oh and I technically have my first sweep booked in for 40+4, I have an appointment at 39+4 but I doubt they will sweep me then unless I already have symptoms.

Curlew - you are like super woman, always doing stuff! Mind you I am with you today, planning a big clean up today so that I can enjoy the weekend with my hubbie without having to moan at him to help me clean!

Eve - I'm not really ready either as I just assume I'll be late. I have half packed my bag but I still need to sort some stuff out. Also Greg is away in Birmingham at the beginning of next week so the baby can't come then! I'm actually really enjoying my time off, not bored yet! I think once my whole NCT group drop (the others are due 10,11 and 12th) I'll be impatient though as I'll lose my friends for a while!

Claire - that story about your hubby and Niamh brought tears to my eyes, so cute!! I bet he is such a proud daddy! I can't wait to see Greg like that. I hope you feel better too, just think how well you are doing though, so impressive!


----------



## Doodlepants

Have fun Eve! You also explained the sweep much better than I could lol!

Good idea about the baking Curlew!


----------



## Hann12

Had to post this, I didn't see it on yesterdays This Morning but seriously what are some people like?!!

https://www.itv.com/this-morning/life/thesisterswhoshareaboyfriend/


----------



## Doodlepants

Hann12 said:


> Had to post this, I didn't see it on yesterdays This Morning but seriously what are some people like?!!
> 
> https://www.itv.com/this-morning/life/thesisterswhoshareaboyfriend/

:shock: I cannot believe they're putting up with that! I'm speechless!


----------



## caz_hills

I didn't watch it yesterday but saw they were showing it-how weird?!


----------



## mummySS

Hi ladies, HAPPY JULY!!!! It's definitely beach bump time! Looking at the due dates, it looks unlikely that any of us will go over until August... let's hope not anyway! Hann the thing about the last free weekend scared me a little, i have to admit!

SB - good luck for today, sounds like you have lots of waters, must be driving you mad! But Katie's definitely on her way - i 'm so excited to hear your news. Maybe she'll be the first 'July' beach bump baby!

Amanda - good luck for monday - maybe and hopefully he'll appear before then so you get to avoid induction!

Hann - sorry you had another restless night. I get the hip thing too, it's just excruciatingly painful on one side so i switch to the other until that starts to hurt, and then back to the original. No wonder we don't sleep too well! Hope you have a nice relaxing day and enjoy the BBQ tonight - looks like one of your nct crowd wont make it huh?!

Mel, Caz and Hann (for tomorrow) - happy 38 weeks! :happydance:

Doods - have a nice relaxing day! You sound super organised! Sending labour dust your way! :dust:

Melly - sorry for the thrwing up and sleepless night. At least once the baby's here one of those will stop! :hugs:

Eve - i love how chilled you are. I am a pretty last minute gal too, but I have amazingly packed my hospital bag. I am really surprised at myself! Anyway as long as you have the basics you'll be fine :)

Caz - i wouldn't worry re the urine sample and BP. My BP is exactly the same - normally v low but has been a bit higher lately. But it's still not in the 'worrying' zone so it's fine. Same with urine - mine came back with some white cells so they sent it off, but they told me not to worry at all, i'm sure it's fine with you too. 

Claire - glad you're doing well, and i guess the tiredness is completely normal (not that that helps much!). A lot of people say they fall in love with their partner all over again when they have a baby, your OH sounds wonderful. And i'll bet Niamh looked adorable in her little dress! (pics please if you have time??). Hope the dressing thing goes ok and not too skanky... 

Sparky - if you're reading, hope all goes well or went well!

Curlew - enjoy taste testing!

Hann - omg re the sisters thing - i didn't watch the whole thing just saw the headline, will try to catch up later!

AFM, i'm off to play with my niece and nephew this morning (they are being babysat at my mum and dad's), and then tea with the NCT girls later - there are 2 babies already! 

Re: the salted popcorn icecream, it sounds rank, but it's actually really good lol. Heston Blumenthal is a celebrity chef in the UK and he is renowned for mixing odd flavours. It just seemed to work! (oh and Mel, i dont normally shop in waitrose either cos it's soooo expensive, but yesterday i had a craving for posh biscuits - such a weird craving i know! - so we ended up there... we went in for biscuits, got to the checkout and £66 later we were home :blush: )


----------



## Hann12

One of my NCT friends just got told she can have a sweep at 39+5 so maybe they will give me one at 39+4. I really hope so!!

Simmy - have a lovely morning with your niece and nephew!

Yes the This morning clip was quite something else!!


----------



## melissasbump

Well im back from MW appointment!

All appears well, baby is in perfect position, limbs to the right body slightly to the right, Hann , its really not a problem though as long as head down. HB was good.
Cazim the same as you ,BP has been perfect but slightly raised at last 2 visits, nothing to be worried about though, and urine had slight trace of protein but shes not worried at this stage as the one they sent away last week came babk ok. Ive just got to go back next fri so they can keep an eye on my BP.
She said head is in good position although apparently only 1/5 engaged (I take that with a pinch of salt though!) So basically all is well!!

Clare, i agree lovely story re your OH, sounds like hes loving being a daddy!

Curlew, not more washing surely! lol

Simmy, sounds like another nice day you have planned. 

Caz, glad you are having a relaxing day

Eve, my house is thick with dust too! really need to try and clean this weekend!

AFM just gonna have some lunch then try and have a nap as im so knackered from lack of sleep and we are going out for dinner with my parents later xx


----------



## melissasbump

oh BTW if i go over i wont get a sweep till 41 weeks and booked in for an induction 10-12 days overdue


----------



## Hann12

Mel I thought 1/5 engaged was more engaged as in only 1 5th of the babys head is out of pelvis as opposed to 5 5ths etc


----------



## caz_hills

Mel - glad your appointment went well. And thanksgor your advice on my BP and urine results. Knocked me a bit but after seeing everyones views today I think I will try not to worry until I see the dr again on Tuesday morning. We will see what the results come back with.

Simmy - have a lovely time with your NCT girls. I'm seeing my gang too this afternoon - we have another baby arrived so it's a chance to meet him!

Hope you manage to nap today Mel.


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann I know NOTHING... I just do a good impression of pretending like I know shit LOL

Mummy I don't have the essentials at all LOL I just haven't found the energy to panic or care! I figure what's the worst that can happen? I'll send Chris over to Asda [it's like 2 mins down the road from the hospital lol] if I'm really screwed! What do I really need to give birth? Myself... that's all really! Hah I was soooo panicky with Saraya I had my bag packed WEEKS before my EDD and had so much shit in it :]

Mel cleaning? What's that now?? LOL I've more important things to do like not puking and GROWING A BABY! hahahahah

Doods rubbish, you are a smarty pants :]


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann12 said:


> Mel I thought 1/5 engaged was more engaged as in only 1 5th of the babys head is out of pelvis as opposed to 5 5ths etc

:thumbup:

No thats 1/5 palpable rather than 1/5 engaged. So if she is 1/5 engaged it would be 4/5 palpable as in they can feel 4/5 of the head. Nice and confusing....


----------



## curlew

Mummyss - hope you had fun with your niece and nephew. I love heston and his ideas although totally out there are fantastic. I would love to eat at his restaurant just once!

hann - fingers crossed for a sweep at 39+5 if you haven't gone by then.

mel -glad your mw visit went well. Hope you have a nice nap and enjoy your meal out with your parents this evening.

dm - hi how are you doing?

AFM - did two loads of washing which are now blowing on the line. Made scones, millonaires shortcake and apricot flapjacks but my back is now killing me so will leave making the brownies, rocky road and cookies til sunday. Am going to rest for an hour and then I will go and do DS bedroom. Also need to check what last minute bits need to be put in my hospital bag ready for wednesday.


----------



## SugarBeth

Okay, getting *really* tired of all this pain now. Labor shouldn't last for days...oww.


----------



## Hann12

DragonMummy said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Mel I thought 1/5 engaged was more engaged as in only 1 5th of the babys head is out of pelvis as opposed to 5 5ths etc
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> No thats 1/5 palpable rather than 1/5 engaged. So if she is 1/5 engaged it would be 4/5 palpable as in they can feel 4/5 of the head. Nice and confusing....Click to expand...

Ah okay so that is confusing!! So at 36 weeks I was 4/5 palpable which is the same as Mel is now at 1/5 engaged!!

Just swapped my doctor appointment for a mw appointment next week and going to quiz them about the sweep.

Also they just gave my friend 5 little syringes and told her to manually breast pump to get the colostrum out and freeze it then bring it to the hospital with her in case on the day she is unable to feed. I hadn't heard of that before. 
I have no idea whether i'd get anything out of me now anyway as I've had no leakage. I was just going to wait until I got to the hospital to try!


----------



## Hann12

SB - will they induce you today as your waters broke?


----------



## SugarBeth

Hann12 said:


> SB - will they induce you today as your waters broke?

If I request them to, they will. Otherwise they'll let me continue into tomorrow if things stay normal. I'd really like for Katie to come out on her own, and I'm hoping all this pain today is her deciding to come out but who knows. 

I feel like I'm in a labor marathon.


----------



## caz_hills

SugarBeth said:


> Okay, getting *really* tired of all this pain now. Labor shouldn't last for days...oww.

Hi Beth - I hope they help you soon. It must be tough coping but you are so close. Sending you big hugs, hopefully not long to go. You could have the baby over the weekend!!!

xx


----------



## Hann12

Hopefully it will be worth it and she'll be out today, I have heard that induction isn't great if you can avoid it. I hope you can :hugs:


----------



## gw76

Canada Day here today....Will and Kate are here! We are not going downtown to "see" them (I live in Ottawa, and they are here for 3 days) but we are heading out to some celebrations!
Hope everyone has a great day, and those of you in pain find some relief soon - which ever way possible :winkwink:


Hailey July 1st 2011 




Cameron July 1st 2008


----------



## MrsWez

Love the onesie, gw! It's cute both of them have worn it. have fun celebrating Canada day!

:hugs: SB. I hope she comes soon even if she takes her time, you'll have your daughter in your arms soon. 

Mel, glad the appointment went well. Sounds like baby is getting ready.

Don't overdo it curlew, But if you do, you can send me same baked goodies!! :flower:

Caz, I hope they continue to monitor your blood pressure. Mine has been elevated (132/86) the last two visits but I think it's because I've been stressed out the last two visits. 

hann, that's weird that you mentioned the last weekend without babies! I told my DH the exact same thing this morning. He got really pale for some reason. :haha: Hope you get some good restful sleep soon. It may be a long time before you can get it again. 

Hang in there, Doodle. I hope you have little girl soon.

Hope you are doing well, DM. I love that you got your cow BTW

AFM, had the strangest dream. My DH and I were driving to the hospital to have the baby and realized we didn't have a car seat!! So we had to drive all over the city to find one. I'm so grateful we have one in each car in real life. 

I've basically resigned myself to the fact that this baby boy is going to be stubborn and have to be forced out. I'm exhausted out of my mind from the constant contractions and pressure. I'm ready to have him here with me! My poor DH is catching the brunt of my mood swings, he has been so incredibly sweet and supportive. Only 5 days till then.

We're thinking about having a small cookout on the 4th. It's a big holiday here in the States AKA another excuse to blow things up, eat and drink. Just what our Founding Fathers would want. :rofl:


----------



## fluffyblue

Does anyone know how Lawa is or is getting on ??


----------



## Britt11

gw76 said:


> Canada Day here today....Will and Kate are here! We are not going downtown to "see" them (I live in Ottawa, and they are here for 3 days) but we are heading out to some celebrations!
> Hope everyone has a great day, and those of you in pain find some relief soon - which ever way possible :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Hailey July 1st 2011
> View attachment 228718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cameron July 1st 2008
> View attachment 228719

ahh he is way too cute!! happy Canada day to my fellow Canadians!! :thumbup:

SB- I feel for you, poor thing, I thought I had some contractions more like cramping yesterday but nothing today. Went to the doctor and cervix was still VERY high and closed :dohh:
aggh 1 day overdue and counting now


----------



## Hann12

Britt - I'm sorry your over due. Hopefully you'll be very quick when the baby is ready and doesn't matter that you haven't dialated yet. :hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

Just seen on a thread that Foxforce is currently in labour....


----------



## Hann12

Thats good - she has the same dd as Doods!


----------



## caz_hills

Hi all, great news for foxforce - hope we hear news soon!!

Britt - it will be your time soon. I hope you are ok and not long to go now!

Wez - feeling for you Hun. Only a few days to go and hopefully a party for 4th July will take your mind off things!

AFM - got period feelings again, I rejoyce when I feel them!!! My NCT friend who has had her baby has given me her EPO left over tablets. Do I just insert one before bed? Sorry for tmi but they are meant to be swallowed so I assume they just dissolve in your cervix? And I take one in the morning too orally? Oh the joys.....!


----------



## Hann12

Caz that's right - pop one in before bed. I did it a few times but stopped. I might start again though.


----------



## SugarBeth

Well, it looks like induction for me. We were advised to go in tonight and it looks like we're going to do it. Hopefully we'll get to meet our little troublesome girl tonight without further complications. Still can't believe I'm part of the 4% that didn't go into active labor within 24 hours. I never can hit the mainstream apparently. Can't wait for this to be all over, either way.


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks for the update, BB!! I wonder what fox's bump will turn out to be.

fluffyblue, Lawa hasn't been on here in a long while.

Caz, I'm not much help with the EPO. 

Britt, I hope baby comes soon, my SIL went into labor without being dilated.


----------



## MrsWez

SugarBeth said:


> Well, it looks like induction for me. We were advised to go in tonight and it looks like we're going to do it. Hopefully we'll get to meet our little troublesome girl tonight without further complications. Still can't believe I'm part of the 4% that didn't go into active labor within 24 hours. I never can hit the mainstream apparently. Can't wait for this to be all over, either way.

:hugs: Good luck, I hope you have a speedy and safe delivery. Feel free to text me with updates!:flower:


----------



## gw76

Well MrsWez, I hope your induction goes well...Parts of mine were not fun, parts were fine and then parts were a lot of work, but in the end all well worth it! I hope it goes quickly and safely for you and your littl'un 
g


----------



## Blue_bear

Good Luck SB!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann12 said:


> Also they just gave my friend 5 little syringes and told her to manually breast pump to get the colostrum out and freeze it then bring it to the hospital with her in case on the day she is unable to feed. I hadn't heard of that before.
> I have no idea whether i'd get anything out of me now anyway as I've had no leakage. I was just going to wait until I got to the hospital to try!

I was told NOT to do this as labour stimulates your boobs to start producing and pumping before can end up making you sore and less able to feed!! 

If anyone wants BF support or advice feel free to contact Imogen O'Reilly [on my FB friends list] and let her know you're part of my July group. She's doing LLL leadership and is VERY knowledgable about BF and everything about it, she taught me everything I know [which is nothing in comparison to her!].


----------



## Aaisrie

Good luck SB!

Curlew you are like freakin' superwoman!!!

Linds I hope you're feeling a little better today


----------



## caz_hills

Good luck Beth - hoping it all goes ok and look forward to hearing an update tomorrow if not before! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Just to show you our BnB Posh Efternoon Tae Hen Party type thing! We went to a posh hotel and this was the food, it was SO good!!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/20110701_16.jpg


----------



## Blue_bear

Eve - That look amazing!!


----------



## MrsWez

^WSS!! Yummers!


----------



## Aaisrie

Seriously guys it was so good because it wasn't like "too much = sick time" the sandwiches at the bottom were like an inch square!! It was such tiny food and the tea was lovely too!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Good luck SB!

Wez I hope you get there soon. Trying not to smile at the irony of you spending 36 weeks desperately trying to keep him IN there! :haha:

Think Sophie is testing my will to live over the last two days. She is feeding literally all of the time. My boobs are empty and the let down on my right boob is really painful.... Hoping it gets better soon....


----------



## Aaisrie

DM do you have a BF group you can go to? It might help to have some support?


----------



## DragonMummy

no idea.... not seen the HV yet. Not been given anything as i changed hospitals late :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay just ran a quick search but I don't know how close this is to you [I'm a geography failure!]

La Leche League Farnham Surrey UK


----------



## caz_hills

Oh Linds that sounds really tough. I know that our surgery has a drop in hour every week with a BF lady plus NCT have lots of sessions with counsellors too. I imagine it's really tough. But hope you feel better soon and that Sophie eats a little less (I'm impressed by her eating, I would happily eat every hour!).

Also thinking about it Frimley Park hosptal actually have two BF sessions as well - cant remember how it is from you?

Big hugs xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Good effort, Eve. That's about 4 miles from me! Thanks Caz. MW coming over to check my scar is healing (was a bit suspicious looking yesterday) and to assess my mental health (good luck with that!) so will ask her for some advice etc. Off to sleep now with my whole front smeared in Lansinoh.... :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

If you want contact Imogen O'Reilly on my FB list, she was my support when I had Saraya and is a very good friend. She's got excellent advice and is a calm and friendly ear too. She knows her stuff.
That was a lucky hit with the BF group LOL I know how frustrating it is to not have the support and to WANT to BF but it's so hard, especially with MH problems... I'm just glad you're on the ball enough to KNOW you're having a rough time. I really hope you get a let up soon, I've missed your funny posts :hugs:


----------



## caz_hills

Hope MW is helpful - let us know if we can help anymore.

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Just so you know I'm still more or less sane and me....


( . )( . )


Self portrait


----------



## Hann12

Hey everyone
Eve - glad you said that about pre pumping because I thought it was very odd too and not planning on doing it! 

So bit of drama tonight, in the labour ward now, NOT in labour but had 5 missed calls from the dr here asking me to come in. We still aren't totally sure why, I've been asked to do a urine sample so reckon I must have a uti. Obviously everyone is way to busy to pop out and tell me what I'm doing here. Also sat next to a woman who is literally balling her eyes out and making a racket - no she is not in labourbut is also holding a urine sample so probably had a similar call. But dramatic methinks!! She isn't even as far along by the looks of it!


----------



## Aaisrie

Linds PND eats people!!!

Hann I hope everything is okay!! Let us know!


----------



## Doodlepants

Good Luck SB! Hope it all goes well and Katherine arrives safely :)

Glad your afternoon tea was good Eve! I have pumped a couple of times :( whoops, normally only get a drop but load sprayed out when I did it earlier- no more for me- I hope I haven't buggered things up?!

Linds- now your milk has come in I think this would be a more fitting self portrait! :holly:

I hope everything's OK Hann :hugs: will be thinking of you, hopefully all's fine :)

Sorry I can't remember any more- I'm shattered!! Hope everyone is well and enjoying the start to the weekend :)


----------



## phoebe

Hi all, many apologies for lack of contact b4 now. But i just wanted to inform u all that my yellow bump turned pink on the 23/06/11 Baby Florence was 9lb 12oz and born by emergency c-section. I will try and upload some piccies asap. Things are a bit hectic at the min and have only just popped on quickly b4 feeding time lol. hope everyone is well. Hugs Phoebe xx:flower::flower:


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations phoebe! She sounds gorgeous! 

Afm - back from a frustrating trip in triage. Waited 2 hours to be told that I could have been seen immediately! They told me I have a uti - I did the urine test 8 days ago and now they tell me!! Anyway was given a prescription that you can only use in hospital which was shut so I have to see if I can get my gp to write me another tomorrow or go back to hospital! I have a stock of the anti biotic at home though so will start the course now. 
Love the fact that uti's can cause all sorts of problems but they take 8 days to get results back to you! 

Oh and the hysterical crying woman - she was 24 weeks and was getting some BH last week and decided to come in today because she wanted a scan! She gad convinced herself that BH weren't normal (though she hadn't had them in a week) and that she wanted to see her baby again!! I think the doctor was totally shocked , they found the hb for her and told her there was no need to scan her. 
Oh the fun of a hospital!! 

Sorry I haven't caught up properly but SB saw you are being induced so good luck and looking forward to news on Katie


----------



## mummySS

Oh goodness Hann sounds like a bloody nightmare. I cant understand why they'd call you into hospital and then not even give you what you need! Poor you you must be exhausted!

Phoebe - congrats on your little girl :)

Eve - the tea looks yummy! 

SB - good luck, will be thinking of you... Hope she comes today, if not possibly no 1st July beach bump then... 

Night all, fugg know what I'm doing up this late... Actually I do know, we got carried away putting stickers up in the nursery. And I have now put the mattress protector on my bed. Which of course means my waters are NOT going to break in bed! 

Xx


----------



## Starry Night

happy Canada Day!! Not much longer until we get our fireworks display! I live in a small town but we put on a big festival. Didn't really get to enjoy it as I didn't think I would be able to stand the heat all afternoon. Went to a friend's house and we just chilled while DH volunteered at the kiddie tent being the bouncer for the moon-bounce. LOL Started cramping this afternoon in the lower back and abdomen. It hasn't stopped but hasn't built to anything either. Baby feels lower too. But I don't know if it means anything. i just hope it does!

Still can't believe it's only july 1st but so many beach bumps have their babies already. I still have a little over a week to go. :(


----------



## freckles09

Hann what a nightmare! It's bad enough they took 8 days to tell you had a uti but to call you into hospital at a time when they can't give you anything for it is stupid!

SB - good luck, looking forward to hearing news on Katie!

Phoebe - congrats on the birth of your little girl!

Elliot is getting on well, am still trying to get the hang of breastfeeding though. I was sobbing for hours last night as he was constantly hungry and I felt like I was doing it all wrong. Have now read newborns like to 'cluster feed' where they feed on and off for hours so reckon it's that. Have changed my routine too and was doing 10 mins on each breast but apparently this info is outdated and they should feed on one breast for as long as they want and then feed on the other breast on the next feed. Confusing stuff but hope I get on better this way! Eve thanks for the recommendation for your BF friend.


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Good luck SB!
> 
> Wez I hope you get there soon. Trying not to smile at the irony of you spending 36 weeks desperately trying to keep him IN there! :haha:
> 
> Think Sophie is testing my will to live over the last two days. She is feeding literally all of the time. My boobs are empty and the let down on my right boob is really painful.... Hoping it gets better soon....

that is pretty ironic, once I got that stitch out he has shown signs of wanting out but my body isn't having it. my luck. :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Thanks guys - yes I was very annoyed to be called in, made to wait and then not even be given the anti biotics - ridiculous!! And my DH has periodically bashed into me on bed all night so I have not slept well grrrr

Simmy - when do we get to see nursery photos? It sounds so cute! 

Freckles - I had read to just do one breast at a time for the first few weeks, though once they get bigger you can offer the second breast if they are still hungry after draining the first. We have a local nct breast feeding cafe - if you have one maybe pop in? They seem very good. Well done for sticking at it! 

Starry - hope you enjoyed Canada day - it sounds like you were having a great time! 

AFM - probably because of last night and my lack of sleep I have woken up feeling down. I now wonder whether the baby has been low at all and whether actually the pains I've been feeling have been this uti instead because who knows how long I have had it for!! I was fine at my 32 week check but wasn't tested again until 36+4 and I've had an 8 day delay too. So now I feel like I probably haven't had pre labour symptoms and I am going to be really overdue! I know I was prepared for a but overdue but I really don't want to go more than a week and now I have a horrible thought that I will. Sorry for the early morning dramatics - think it's all got to me :(


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Everyone!!

Sorry about the UTI scare Hann! Think positive....maybe if you think early thoughts the baby will come early!

Congratulations Phoebe!

Sorry DM and Freckles that you are having BF issues....I had the same thing with Audrey....it can be tough. I gave up...but I know you gals can do it! And even if you can't do it and need a break it's okay!!! I felt so ashamed that I was having trouble do something that I thougt everyone else was doing so easily...I felt so bad giving my baby that first bottle of formula...but it was right for us at the time. Hugs to you both...

Good luck Wez and SB...I hope your babies come soon....you have been waiting long enough!!! It is pretty funny that we spend all our energy trying to keep the baby in for so long....and then the magical date comes along and we decide it time for them to come out! They are probably confused!! :wacko:

doodles....still waiting for you lovely...... I can't give birth until you gals do....I don't want to skip the queue....please try to be timely!! :rofl:

AFM....Things are good here....had facial reflexology last night...it was good...don't know if it did any good but it felt nice!! And of course in typical hubby fashion, my dh left this morning for Tanzania??? It's a boy thing. He asked me if I could try not to go into labor for the next few days!?!? What? No Way!! I said this baby is coming when it's coming and you will either be here or miss it....not my problem! Hahaha.... I think if I do go into labor he can get back in time but i told him this baby doesn't care about his schedule! so 
I'm torn....would would gladly go into labor today...but since i am a kind good wife will try to be patient and wait....the selfish part of me just wants this baby out before i gain any more weight! I am an eating machine!!!!

sorry if i missed anyone else...hope everyone is hanging in there!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Whoop! Officially lossing my plug....I know it could still be a while yet but still....I feel like my body might actually be getting its act together!


----------



## Jenni4

Yay BB!!! Completely jealous!!


----------



## caz_hills

BB  wow, lost your plug, great news, youre on your way! :thumbup: Keep us posted if you can, can't wait to hear your news!

Pheobe  congratulations on the birth of your little girl! :baby:

Hann  so glad you are ok, what a shock call that must have been on a Friday evening asking you to go in! So pleased its a UTI and nothing else, you can get some antibiotics now. Sorry to hear your post this am as well  are you feeling a bit better now? You never know when it will happen  keep smiling hun xxx :hugs:

Starry  happy Canada day for yesterday! Glad you managed to have a good time.

Freckles  breast feeding seriously sounds complicated  it sounds like youre doing so well and getting some good help too. Take care xx :hugs:

Jenni  wow, your husband is off to Tanzania! I hope baby stays put then so that he can get back in time (or if you want baby out, they come whenever as baby wont wait for anyone I guess!). 

AFM  had period cramps, the worst Ive had but not unbearable, all evening last night and throughout the night to this morning (sounds similar to you Starry). Dreamt that I had my show but obviously wishful thinking as nothing this morning except more cramps and twings. I guess Im into the teasing phase now then! Also (sorry TMI) had loads of discharge yesterday so bad I had to put a pad on. Not had this before but am sure its just teasing. Anyway, have a wedding to go to at 10.15 am so baby cant come today!!!!! Hope that my waters dont break during the service......!!!! :laugh2:


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations for the plug loss BB - thats fab news! Hopefully not long then!

Jenni - can't believe your husband is going out of the country! Greg is going to Birmingham for the day and I thought that was bad enough. You know its bound to come now as he is tempting fate!

Caz - enjoy the wedding, looks like a lovely day for it! I have had loads of CM over the past few days too, but I'm now no longer feeling confident in my pregnancy 'signs' until I know that these anti biotics are working (hopefully in a couple of days) and I can know for sure what is pregnancy and what has been uti. I mean even this morning I've had cramping but then I read that a uti can cause cramping. I'm so frustrated!! 

I think having a rubbish nights sleep has just made it worse too, and my dr isn't open today so I have to go back to the hospital to get the prescription. 
What a start to the weekend - funny what a difference 24 hours makes because yesterday I was on a high thinking I was about to be 38 weeks (today) and was having signs of things and was just really happy, and today I feel like the opposite!

Sorry for all the moaning, I will stop now!!


----------



## caz_hills

Oh Hann - poor you, sounds like a crap morning. Hope you get the anitbiotics and feel better. And HAPPY 38 WEEKS - a reason to celebrate I think! Hope you manage to have a great day and feel better.

Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

Just projectile vomitted in tesco....oh so classy! Just about managed not to pee myself though, that would have made it even worse! 

Hann - Hope your day picks up once you've popped to the hospital. Happy 38 weeks :) Enjoy the weather!

Caz - Hope you have a lovely time at the wedding, good weather for that too :)


----------



## freckles09

Hann thanks for the advice, you think they'd have advised me in hospital about draining one breast first! There are some local groups nearby to me so if this method doesn't work I'll pop into one. Defo want to try and stick at it for as long as poss though. 

BB yay for losing your plug, it hope baby is on the way very soon!

Wow Jenni I hope you don't go into labour before your Hubby is back! I'm not sure I'd have let my Hubby go lol but then I am a panicker!

Caz sounds like you're now getting teased too! Or it could be actual signs and labour could be soon! Hope baby holds off til after the wedding! 

Today I'm taking Elliot to my mums for a few hours as she is desperate for more baby cuddles lol. Am also going to skype my bro who lives in Australia so he can 'meet' his nephew! We are popping to a party later so am looking forward to putting Elliot in a cute little outfit!


----------



## Hann12

I'm feeling so much better now - spoke to my mum and she quite rightly said that the cramping etc that I've Been having I've never had with a uti and normal uti symptoms I'm not having so it must be very minor and a precaution because of my back ground. So starting the weekend again and being positive and enjoying hitting the 38 week mark!

Freckles - enjoy your day - my brother is in Australia too and can't wait to skype him when baby is born too. 

BB - I reckon this could be it for you - how exciting!! Keep us posted x


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann if its only a minor uti, get a couple of cartons of cranberry juice. That'll clear it up no problem! I've just been diagnosed with one too. ~My own fault for gallavanting round the hospital with a catheter in. MW today was appalled that I was only kept in for 2 nights, I had to confess that they had given up trying to keep me in bed :rofl:

BB hallelujah for plug loss! Things moving in the right direction, huzzah!

Phoebe congratulations! ANOTHER girl born by caesarian (I believe Claire was keeping track :haha:). 

So who's next?


----------



## Jenni4

yeah....we haven't had a baby born in July yet!!! we were on a roll...let's keep it going!!!! Calling all beach bumps to get on your feet and start jumping up and down....let's get these buggers out!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies, 
wow a lot of chatting has been had in the last 24 hours!

Hann, happy 38 weeks! Sorry you had a crap time last night at the hospital, it seems bizarre that they called you in on a fri night if they couldnt give you what you needed!
Also never heard of that syringe thing you mentioned! Sounds weird!
Big hugs for feeling down:hugs:

GW, Happy Canada day for yesterday, i hear our royals are going down a storm over there!

Wez, cookout on the 4th July sounds great, you can celebrate the Beckhams having their baby! lol

Brit, hope baby doesnt keep you waiting too much longer!

Caz, i love it when i get those period feelings too, feels like my body is actually doing something even though it probably isnt! Hope you enjoy the wedding today

SB, Good luck with the induction, looking forward to some good news from you very soon!

Eve, thanks for the BF contacts, i must look up in my local area, have the feeling i will need all the support i can get!Your afternoon tea looks lush btw!


DM, Hope you are feeling better and the pills are kicking in. :hugs:

Phoebe, congrats on your baby girl! looking forward to some pics!

Simmy, 2am WTF! lol

Starry, good to hear from you, happy Canada day for yesterday!

Frecks, you sound like you are getting on great with the BF, hang in there hun! :hugs:

Jenn, facial reflexology sounds interesting! Hope baby hangs on in there till hubby gets back! how long has he gone for?

B Bear, yay for losing plug, im SOO jealous! And i saloute you for the projectile vomiting in Tesco, something even i havent managed to achieve yet! big hugs for you though, its shit isnt it:hugs:

Well AFM, managed an afternoon nap yesterday before we went to my parents, then went out and had a nice meal etc before getting home at about 11pm. Was exausted and glad to say i slept pretty well last night, so other than the usual sicky feeling, not feeling too bad today. 
Had some really bad cramping on the way home in the car last night, but it had disappeared by the time i got into bed.
Today just hanging around the house, gonna try and get some cleaning done, OH has decided he wants to paint the living room!:wacko:
Oh and earlier a police officer knocked on the door as apparently a girl got assaulted outside our house last night while we were out. And i thought this was a nice area! Bugger it looks like it might rain and ive got washing on....


----------



## Aaisrie

My pelvis feels like someone took a cheese grater to it - Geez I can't even go out for tea without wrecking myself LOL Apparently I was having contractions for half the night and kept Chris awake [I slept through them HAHAHA]

Hann poor you, that is such a ******** hospital by the sounds of things... I hope you get it cleared up soon!!!

Freckles might be worth you popping by one of the groups anyways, it's always good to have the support in case you have something else happen!

BB you've gotta love public projectile vomit!!! The joys of pregnancy!!! <3


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel the sun is splitting the trees here!! I hope you don't do too much!!


----------



## Jenni4

@Mel ... I'm not sure when he'll be back....probably Tuesday or wednesday....Thursday?? Not sure! Lol!!


----------



## Tor81

Has taken me ages to catch up today. Was at Wimbledon yesterday, and had a fantastic day, making the most of me & DH time as this could be our last weekend as a 2 instead of a 3. Was a bit nervous about going so far just a week before due date but we&#8217;re back home now & very glad we took the risk.

Caz &#8211; enjoy the wedding today, it sounds like a long day though so don&#8217;t overdo it.

SB &#8211; how are you getting on hun? Did you get your Egg McMuffins?! Fingers crossed the induction is ok.

BV &#8211; thanks for sharing your birth story and the pics of baby Jillian, she is just adorable. &#9786;

Amanda &#8211; good luck for your induction on Monday.

Linds &#8211; hope you&#8217;re keeping the PND under control :hugs:

Eve &#8211; glad you enjoy your BnB meet, sounds very civilisied!

Phoebe &#8211; congrats on the birth of baby Florence.

Mel &#8211; scary about the attack outside your house, I was saying to DH last night about how safe I feel in the apartment with 24 security & when we move into a house I&#8217;ll feel relatively vulnerable. I&#8217;m sure you don&#8217;t have anything to worry about though.

Britt &#8211; what is baby scrap booking?! (sorry if I&#8217;m being dense).

Hann, I&#8217;m actually quite angry about how the hospital messed you about last night, must have been a bit scary & very inconvenient. But glad you are feeling more positive after talking to your Mum, it&#8217;s so easy to get overly worried about loads of stuff at the moment. :hugs:

Freckles &#8211; glad Elliot is doing well, good luck with the BF, I think the majority of people find it tough so don&#8217;t get too frustrated.

Wez, how are you getting on hun? Seems to be going on forever, are you managing to rest ok? Fantastic that your best friend is travelling from Las Vegas to be with you.

Doods &#8211; come on girl, you&#8217;re meant to be next to give birth. Being sick in your sleep sounds horrendous, have you been ok since?

BB &#8211; vomiting in Tesco must have got you some attention! If you had peed yourself you would have had to pretend that your waters had broken, nobody would have known!

Jenni &#8211; hope you don&#8217;t miss your DH too much while he&#8217;s in Tanzania, is that with work? He should really be at home making you cups of tea & rubbing your back at this stage. If things do start while he&#8217;s away I bet he&#8217;ll feel awful, but at least you know he can get back in time if need be.

Simmy &#8211; love the Waitrose story! I get cravings for biscuits all the time. 

AFM, I put the waterproof pads on the bed last night for the first time & woke up feeling quite wet but turns out it&#8217;s just because they&#8217;re so sweaty. Not sure I can put up with another week or 2 of that but I love my mattress so really can&#8217;t risk ruining it. &#9785;

DH is having a mammoth lie-in today which I&#8217;m quite pleased about because he&#8217;s been wearing himself out recently, and with ~6 hours of driving yesterday I was getting worried that if things kick off anytime soon he won&#8217;t have the stamina to deal with it. Not known him to sleep into the afternoon for years.

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Tor could you put a couple of sheets over it so you aren't so close to the waterproof layer?


----------



## Sharique42

I had the same problem Tor, really uncomfortable! I have put a hand towel over the top of the mat & it's so much better:thumbup:


----------



## Jenni4

Yeah, he's with his bosses so he can't really say no...but I have a doula on call and some help around the house...he's got me covered in the comfort department anyway.....now if I could just find someone to fan me and spritz water in my face while I'm running errands i would be in heaven!!!


----------



## Tor81

I've put a towel on top of the matress so I could wrap it around the edge, and then the padded matress protector I usually have (not waterproof), then the waterproof pad, and then a fitted sheet... what do you think, shall I just add another fitted sheet over the top?

xx


----------



## melissasbump

Wow wee im exausted now! Just done a load of cleaning (as in proper deep cleaning, skirting boards etc) two loads of washing and some ironing, now my back and pelvis feel ready to colapse and baby has woken up and is expressing its displeasure, so i have to stop now. Havent done so much in a long time, think Curlew has been rubbing off on me!:brat:


----------



## Hann12

Tor I think you have it covered - I've just got a shower curtain and one of those absorbent maternity mats under my sheet. 

Mel - thats not good about the attack, it can happen anywhere though so don't worry. 

BB - any developments?

I've definitely cheered up today, and the baby is definitely low. Just had the most uncomfortable walk and BH's. Still think it could be a while yet somehow but good to know its getting in the right position!

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather :)


----------



## Hann12

Mel - just saw your message - that was me yesterday and I was soooo sore afterwards! 
Of course Greg has been in for less than a day and has undone my good work in the kitchen so I'll be doing it again! Better get used to it though!!


----------



## melissasbump

Theres a gorgeoues pic of Freckles and baby Elliot on fb


----------



## Blue_bear

Im still here Hann! Nothing really exciting to report sadly....feel really tired and i cant seem to nap for more than 10 mins which is very strange for me! Just been for another walk because i feel really aggitated too....don't know if thats frustration more than anything though! 

Is Doods still here?! 

Mel - Well done on the cleaning, you deserve super brownie points for that. Hopefully your back will ease off though.

Glad your feeling happier Hann.


----------



## Jenni4

Was sugarbeth getting induced today?? Haven't seen her on yet....


----------



## Hann12

Seriously I don't know how you are doing all the walking, it feels so pressurised when I walk. I try to block it out. Maybe mine is worse because of this uti? I have had period cramps all day but no mucus plug loss - jealous of you but then again you are 12 days ahead of me :) 

Doods is a bit quiet today - hopefully something is happening!!


----------



## caz_hills

Freckles  sounds like a great day with Elliott and a party  wow, I didnt expect to leave the house for weeks once we had the baby!!!! :baby:

Hann  glad youre feeling better. I totally know how you feel as I felt rubbish after the doctor said yesterday that they needed to send my urine sample off. But it seems like loads of us have potential UTIs at the moment so maybe its just where we are in the pregnancy!

Melissa  sounds like a lovely evening and yay (hopefully?) to the cramping feelings  we are getting them so it must mean something is happening or getting ready for us!

Eve  I love it that you had contractions but slept through them and woke your hubbie  hilarious! You must be tough for them not to wake you! :thumbup:

Tor  glad you enjoyed Wimbledon  it looked like an amazing day on TV  we watched the Murray match and the atmosphere looked fab!

Jenni  I forgot you live in Dubai, you must be BOILING!!!!! And here was us moaning about the heat here  I came to Dubai in December and I was hot then, let alone in July!!!!!

AFM  we have the first half of the wedding and now were home for a couple of hours before the evening event starts. Amazing weather, they got married outside, and we had a traditional English brunch with yummy scones with cream and jam  mmmmmm..... Hubbie then offered to listen to my relaxation CD with me  bless him. Its so lovely that he wants to be part of it and understand  Im a lucky lady!

Right, off to get ready for the evening now  another outfit, new make-up needed. Its been a lovely day so far though and I am looking forward to tonight  just wish I could have some champagne but in a few weeks Ill be able to!


----------



## Blue_bear

Getting royally f**ked off with messages from people asking if theres any signs yet etc....
Also. the ones where people say 'oh, such and such date would be good as it was my aunties mothers brothers cousins birthday'

Since when did i have a choice in the matter!

rant over.......:)


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL BB I've heard of people giving a later EDD just so as they don't put up with that from people. When I was in my last week with Saraya I switched my phone on silent because the txts were nearly constant I thought I was gonna lose the plot!!!

Caz apparently I was having them every couple of mins for 30-40mins!! Was quite tired this morning though so I'm thinking it still kinda wore on me a bit because I don't feel like I've rested.

Hann so loving the weather apart from where my bump is so low I have a crease which I have to dry the sweat from - sexy huh??

Tor I would just put a bunch of sheets or something over it so as it doesn't make you sweat?


----------



## MrsWez

Blue_bear said:


> Getting royally f**ked off with messages from people asking if theres any signs yet etc....
> Also. the ones where people say 'oh, such and such date would be good as it was my aunties mothers brothers cousins birthday'
> 
> Since when did i have a choice in the matter!
> 
> rant over.......:)

OMG, I know it's so freaking annoying. Get a clue people!! No news = no news!! If there was news you would know! :growlmad: I have people telling me I should have him on the 4th, like I have any control in the matter. 

Oh and sorry to hear about your tesco incident, I had a similar incident in a gas station. :nope: I wanted to die.


----------



## MrsWez

Hannah, sorry about the awful time you had in the hospital. Hope the UTI clears up quickly.

Tor, hope you enjoyed Wimbledon. I don't really follow tennis but I watched some of the replays yesterday of Novak Djokovic and was impressed. 

Phoebe congrats on baby Florence.

mel, don't overdo it!!! I do love that you fault curlew for it!! :haha:

Eve, sorry about the pelvic pain. I can barely walk around with this pelvic pain and one swollen foot. :( I really look like a penguin walking around now. 

I hope doodle is going well. 

I haven't heard from SB but I hope she has little Katie with her.


----------



## Aaisrie

Me too Wez!! Chris tried to put his arm round me today when we went to the store and I couldn't walk because I wobble so far to each side he was in my way HAHAHA


----------



## freckles09

melissasbump said:


> Theres a gorgeoues pic of Freckles and baby Elliot on fb

Aw thank you! :hugs:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I just tried some newborn outfits on elliot but nowt fits so bodysuits it is still! I want his little threads to fit but I also don't want him growing up too quick lol. 

Wonder if any beach bumps will be born this weekend?!


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ we had the same thing when Saraya was born, she was in Early Baby [up to 7lbs] size until she was at least a month even though she was 7lb 10oz when she was born!! I think kids sizes are so weird because she's big for her age, only a little, but is only just going into 2-3 size now when she's nearly 2.5yrs!!


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> Me too Wez!! Chris tried to put his arm round me today when we went to the store and I couldn't walk because I wobble so far to each side he was in my way HAHAHA

Aaron just grabs me by the hand and tries to haul me. Last time I just yelled really loudly that a strange man was trying to take me by force. He hasn't tried that again. :haha: He usually walks at his pace and I slowly hobble behind him.


----------



## Aaisrie

Chris sighs and huffs and tries to walk at my pace then gets faster before realising he's miles in front of me and then slows down to let me catch up again LOL


----------



## Hann12

BB and Wez - sorry if I'm one of the annoying people asking and saying you'll drop soon, I am only just starting to have people ask so hadn't realised how annoying it is. :hugs: 

Eve - I'm with you on the pain and slow walking! Poor Greg is having to put up with me walking snails pace! Hopefully not long though!!


----------



## MrsWez

Hannah, it's no one here. It's people that text me at all hours of the day and night!! Or stop by the house or message me on facebook. I get about 14 inquires a day!


----------



## Blue_bear

MrsWez said:


> Hannah, it's no one here. It's people that text me at all hours of the day and night!! Or stop by the house or message me on facebook. I get about 14 inquires a day!

Yep exactly this....i got really annoyed the other night because some friends turned up unannounced. I wouldnt usually mind but id just got out the bath and was wearing just a t-shirt, not really in the mood for guests. I felt bad after but meh....

Definately not you Hann. In any case its different when it comes from another pregnant person! lol. xx


----------



## Hann12

That's okay then, i am only starting to get texts now but I'm sure it will start to drive me mad too! As for the unannounced visitors I wouldn't be happy either! I keep having people invite me to their houses from all around London just to 'catch up' I don't mind them coming to me pre planned but I'm not going halfway round London now to see them!


----------



## Aaisrie

It's like they think we wouldn't tell them if we'd had a baby, like they'd be forgotten about or something.... lol


----------



## melissasbump

My tummy has got really hairy..


----------



## Blue_bear

melissasbump said:


> My tummy has got really hairy..

Mine too.....is tres attractive!! :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't think mine has but they could be hidden by the immense stretchmarks & rash!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Katherine Isabelle was born this morning at 10:17 am after many hours of labor. We were able to have a natural, non-drugged induction with a natural, no drug labor and delivery. Katie is 7 lbs, 14oz and 21 inches long.*Too tired for a real birth story yet though.


----------



## mummymarsh

congratulations SB amazing news and 1ounce bigger than my lilly :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummymarsh

any more babies?? not checked in a couple of days........ Charlies due date tomorrow and im struggling :( not that i want to dampen all you guys.... come on the rest of you :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clareabell

Congrats SB on the safe arrival of baby Katie :)

BB - :hugs: 

Wez - Sounds like your husband is being good to you.

Hann - My tummy got really hairy too, its all died down now. 

Im curious to where Doods is, really hope its delivery suite :)


----------



## Jenni4

Our first official July Baby!!!! Huge Congrats SB!!! So happy for you and Katie! Well done!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Congrats SB!! Well done you!!! Can't wait for piccies and the full story!!


----------



## Hann12

SB thats amazing news! congratulations and I hope you are enjoying being a mummy! Looking forward to seeing the photos and thank you for updating us :)


----------



## Jenni4

:hugs: to mummymarsh...definitely thinking of you and Charlie... I'll say a special prayer tomorrow for you.... :flower:


----------



## MrsWez

CONGRATS SB!! I'm glad you got the birth you wanted! :hugs: All my text buddies have had their babies!! :happydance:

Hannah, my tummy is fuzzy too.

Claire, he's definitely a pain sometimes. I don't think he remembers I'm a foot shorter than he is and very pregnant therefore walk slowly. He is being good very today though, he is trying to talk Jonathan out. :cloud9:

So sorry you are struggling, mummymarsh. Try to take it easy and try not be too hard on yourself. :hugs: It's been 7 1/2 years since I lost Avalon and it's still hard when either her birthday or due date comes up. Same with Gabriel. It never gets any easier, just easier to deal with.


----------



## Blue_bear

Congrats SB!


----------



## Hann12

Just added Katie to the Graduate thread and the girls have over taken the boys! We need some more boys please!! :)


----------



## melissasbump

Yay congratulations SB wonderful news! Xx


----------



## melissasbump

Whos text buddies with doodles?


----------



## Jenni4

I'm a text buddy....I haven't heard anything....want me to shoot her a text??


----------



## mummymarsh

thanks mrswez and where is this baby :) xxxx


----------



## Jenni4

I hate to bother her if she is in the middle of labor....or enjoying a quiet dinner!! ???


----------



## mummymarsh

she wont mind jemmi, thats what text buddies are for, now get texting lol... xxx


----------



## MrsWez

mummymarsh said:


> thanks mrswez and where is this baby :) xxxx

Being stubborn like DH. :wacko: I only have 4 days before my induction. :happydance: I hope he comes sooner but I'm getting less and less hopeful.


----------



## mummymarsh

well only few more days till its all DEFINATELY over lol... xxx


----------



## mummymarsh

and i meant jenni not jemmi lol....


----------



## Jenni4

Okay... Text message sent.


----------



## Aaisrie

MM you know we're all here for you <3


----------



## curlew

Sb - congratulations on the birth of Katie. Can't wait to see the pictures.

Doodles - hope your okay honey.

Mel - I have done no housework today so you can follow that example tomorrow :haha:

Hann - sorry you had such a scare with the hospital. Hope you got your antibiotics. Hopefully the cramping is still related to baby.

Lindsay - great to see you got on okay with your midwife today. Sounds like Sophie is doing well.

Wez - totally with you on the walking thing. We were in town today and DH and DS did two shops in the time that I managed to go to the bathroom in M&S lol. I either start before them and they catch up or they go on ahead and I catch up.

BB - woo hoo to losing your plug.

jenni - your husband seems to have got your needs looked after whilst he is away but hopefully baby will not make an appearance until he is back.

caz - hope you enjoy yourself at the wedding this evening.

Eve - your afternoon tea yesterday looked delicious. I had the opposite problem from you when DS was born as he was 9lb 14oz. Newborn didn't go anywhere near him he was into 0-3 months straight away. Hopefully this one will be a bit smaller and I will be able to use some of the newborn stuff.

Mummym - hugs. I am so sorry you are going through this.

AFM - had a quiet day today. Went into town this morning and then took DS to the park which he thoroughly enjoyed. Chilled this afternoon and then had a bbq for tea.

Tomorrow plan to clean my upstairs windows, and iron the clothes I washed yesterday. have a few last minute bits to put in my hospital bag and then I am all set for wednesday.


----------



## Starry Night

I realized my post from last night was very selfish and self-pitying so for that, ladies, I'm sorry.

Sb - congrats on the birth of Katie!! That is so great she is finally here and you can get all the cuddles you want.

Mrs Wez - only 4 more days! Maybe even less. ;) Maybe dh can go out and buy you one last treat and pamper you before baby comes. 

I hope Doodles' baby comes soon. Going overdue by even a day would be stinky.

Eve - I think "posh" definitely describes the tea you had. Looks like you had a fantastic time.

MM - My heart really does go out to you. I still cry over my lost baby and I never actually got to meet him or her. I can only imagine what you're going through. Charlie will always be in your heart.

AFM - cramps are coming and going. I never got them too bad during my cycles and I would put these on the same level as what I would normally get. So pretty easy to deal with. Baby definitely feels like he has dropped another notch the past day or two. The fireworks from last night didn't induce labour but I enjoyed them anyways. LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

Curlew I swear you should be on "How clean is your house" because you are a total superwoman!!! 

Starry no apologies or else you'll end up with DM on your ass for it!!


----------



## palmergal

Hi, aplogies for not being on in the last 16 days but was taken into hospital on the 16th June following a little bleed and ended up having a blood transfusion and was induced on the 20th June. 
Esme Julia Palmer was born on the 20/6/2011 at 15:26pm weighing 4lb 3oz. We had a 10 day stay in hospital following her birth as she needed photothearpy for jaundice and help feeding properly. But all is well, we got home on thursday night and she seems happy and contented. Glad to be home. She is now 12 days old.
And to top it all off my sister went into labour thursday night and my nephew was born yesterday 1/7/2011 at 41+1.


----------



## Blue_bear

I reckon Doods might be in labour you know.....just a feeling! That will be another beach bump girl :) 

Me and Wez need to even things up a bit i think :)


----------



## MrsWez

Starry Night said:


> I realized my post from last night was very selfish and self-pitying so for that, ladies, I'm sorry.
> 
> Sb - congrats on the birth of Katie!! That is so great she is finally here and you can get all the cuddles you want.
> 
> Mrs Wez - only 4 more days! Maybe even less. ;) Maybe dh can go out and buy you one last treat and pamper you before baby comes.
> 
> I hope Doodles' baby comes soon. Going overdue by even a day would be stinky.
> 
> Eve - I think "posh" definitely describes the tea you had. Looks like you had a fantastic time.
> 
> MM - My heart really does go out to you. I still cry over my lost baby and I never actually got to meet him or her. I can only imagine what you're going through. Charlie will always be in your heart.
> 
> AFM - cramps are coming and going. I never got them too bad during my cycles and I would put these on the same level as what I would normally get. So pretty easy to deal with. Baby definitely feels like he has dropped another notch the past day or two. The fireworks from last night didn't induce labour but I enjoyed them anyways. LOL

We are hear to listen to your rants, Starry! :hugs: I'm glad you enjoyed Canada day. 

I think DH should too. He wants to get me something as a Mommy gift. I really like this

https://www.amazon.com/Plated-Sterl...B0SY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1309637708&sr=8-9


----------



## MrsWez

Blue_bear said:


> I reckon Doods might be in labour you know.....just a feeling! That will be another beach bump girl :)
> 
> Me and Wez need to even things up a bit i think :)

Agreed!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Blue_bear

Congrats Palmergirl! Another girly to add to the list :)

Glad to hear you home and all is ok now xx


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats on Baby Esme, PG!!


----------



## melissasbump

Congrats PG on your baby girl! Xx


----------



## mummymarsh

comgratulations x


----------



## curlew

starry - dont be daft we all have me posts, thats what we are all here for. Listen, share and support. sounds like things may be starting to hot up for you with baby dropping more and your cramps.

eve - I certainly shouldn't be on that lol. My coffee table in the livingroom is a mess at the moment with a photos I need to scan in and paperwork I need to do. The dining table still has some wedding pressies on it as I cant find anywhere for them to go but have asked dh to put a other shelf in one of my cupboards for me. I do keep on top of the housework but I think I am a bit OCD!!

palmer - congratulations on the birth of your baby girl.

BB - Im having a boy on wednesday so that will also help even things up if you and wez have your little chaps in the next couple of days too.

wez - that necklace is a beauty. you definately need it as a 'push' present lol

righht off to bed. Hoping to see news on here from doodles in the morning.


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations PG - lovely news about your little one and glad she is home safe with you!


----------



## Aaisrie

Seriously like every post from you is that you have cleaned/are about to clean/are going to clean in the near future... it makes me feel like the worst housekeeper!!! LOL You can write your name in the dust on my mantlepiece... *shame*


----------



## Hann12

Eve don't worry I'm not cleaning anything like that much either and I have no excuses as I'm on my own most days! Dusting - whats that then?!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hah Hann I have even less excuse as both Chris and I are at home. He's gotten pretty good at cleaning the kitchen and that kinda thing but I don't think he even sees the dust!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Congratulations SB on the birth of Katie x

Hope everyones doing ok x

I finally wrote Evan's story in the neonatal loss section if anyone wants to read it, i put my favorite pics on too, i don't think i've ever gone into detail here so if you wanted to read you can, maybe wait until you've had your babies first, i don't want to upset anyone x x


----------



## DragonMummy

That must have been hard, Kel. If its ok I will read it in a few days when my anti depressants have kicked in as I discovered the other day that it doesn't take much to send me into an irrational panic. But I will read it. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

How're you feeling today Linds?


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah alright actually. Sophie Doodles is feeding well and sleeping soundly. My scar is a bit weepy and I am on antibiotics for UTI but am feeling ok, thanks xxxx


Congrats to SB and PG.


----------



## Aaisrie

You still sound pretty dead TBH... talking the talk but nothing behind it. You know I, and we're all here for you <3


----------



## Hann12

Kel thank you for letting us know about your post, you are one strong lady and my thoughts are still with you. 

Linds - hope you are okay, the photos of Sophie are just sooo cute!! She looks like she is being a good baby, and how cute that your hubby and dragon did some baking today :)


----------



## MrsWez

:hugs: Kelzy


----------



## Tor81

SB, congratulations on the birth of baby Katie. :)

Mel, your mega cleaning spree does sound Curlew-esq! Don't overdo it.
And I'm suffering from fluffy belly too, you're def not alone there, just another thing to add to the list of attractive features we develop in pregnancy!

BB, I'm beginning to get bombarded with people wanting updates, I try to reply politely but really just want to make a sarky comment. Oh, and I hate unannounced visitors, I like warning to tidy away a few things and perhaps brush my hair!!

MummyMarsh, hope Charlie's due date tomorrow isn't too tough for you, it must be so tough but we're here for you if there's anything we can do. :hugs:

PG, congrats on baby Esme, and to your sister too.

Wez, i love that ruby key pendant, you should def put in your order with your DH. I think mine knows the eternity ring I'd love, the colour just depends on boy/girl (blue or pink saphire!).

Is anyone buying DH a present from the baby?

xx


----------



## Hann12

Tor - I don't think we are doing presents but greg did say he would take me shopping for clothes when I am ready and buy me some nice new ones which is really sweet of him.
I'm hoping the baby is present enough for him as I am trying to make my maternity money last the year! 
I think it's lovely if you do gifts though, especially nice for you to get a piece of jewellery :)


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, oh well Congrats Sugarbeth on Katie. There goes the last of you ladies with the same due date as me, just me now I guess :baby:
look forward to the details and pics
Congrats as well PG, glad baby is doing well.

AFM- well I lost my plug today, but as I read from other girls, that really doesnt mean anything as some have lost for over a week or more. I am feeling really icky and off but no contractions yet. Had a few painless BH earlier but nothing now. Gosh I just want to meet my baby so bad

hello to all the ladies and :hugs: to those of us overdue


----------



## BlueViolet

I had a long catch up, but brain is on pain killers and forgot most. 

SB, congrats! I'm glad you had the birth you planned for. Sorry I haven't been a good text buddy. The last few days have been a blur. 

Wez, I hope all is well. Feel free to call me if you'd like some support or just someone to listen. 

PG, big congrats! :)

DM, hope you feel better and that your scar heals quickly. Your boob comments cracked me up. I feel like a moo cow at the moment. 

Britt, hope things progress well for you!

Kelzy, it's nice to hear from you. :hugs: I'll check out the thread if you post a link. 

The jewelry and the clothes shopping sounds great. You girls definitely deserve to get pampered. The in-laws bought us a penguin mama and baby Steuben glass mini-sculpture. It's really adorable. The message was strength and bonding. We also got some gift cards to restaurants that do take-out. I probably won't be cooking much for the next few days. 

My parents are here visiting and helping out, which is great, although exhausting at the same time. I've been getting so much advice and comments that I could have done without (everything from holding the baby too much, using a pacifier, not liking the middle name, etc), but that's parents for you. I love them and appreciate what they're trying to do, but I'm looking forward to my husband and I figuring things out for ourselves. 

The good news is that my husband is getting some vacation. He had none and just asked his boss and he's getting 2wks. He can't take them all at once, but it's a relief to know he doesn't have to make up all the lost work hours. 

I'm recovering slowly, but surely. I probably shouldn't have left the hospital yesterday and should have stayed till today, but I'm glad to be home. My husband has been so protective of me and the baby. It's really adorable. He's such a great dad. I keep tearing up when I see how gingerly he is with the baby. I'm also going through hormonal roller coasters, so that's fun...last night the baby was crying and my husband couldn't calm her down. I was trying to get out of bed and couldn't because it hurt to bad so I started crying too. I felt so bad for my husband because he didn't know who to pacify first. 

Jillian has been doing great, other than losing some weight. They're having me supplement and go back to see the pediatrician tomorrow. I really hope my milk supply picks up. I have some, but not quite enough yet. It's early still, so I'm hoping by tomorrow my milk would have come in more. Poor girl lost nearly 1lb since she was born Wed. I am so attached to her and she does make everything all better. I don't even care I'm in pain as long as she looks up with those sleepy eyes. Best feeling ever :) 

I probably won't be online much until I figure out a good routine. I wish everyone safe and satisfying births and I'm looking forward to seeing more baby pictures :)


----------



## gw76

SB congratulations on the safe, even if long overdue (LOL), arrival of Katie! 
PG congrats to you too O:)


----------



## mummySS

Hi All, sorry i've been awol today, been so busy in Ikea hell... Lots of exciting news to catch up on!

SB - huge congrats on baby Katie, i'm so pleased you had the natural birth you wanted! Can't wait to see pics!

BV - thanks for checking in, glad everything is going more or less ok. Hormonal wobbles are completely normal :hugs:

Palmergal - congrats on the birth of Esme!

DM - hope you're ok hun :hugs:

Doods - here's hoping you're in labour or cuddling your little girl already :D

Right better go paul's moaning about my noisy typing when he's sleeping, oops

xxx


----------



## Jenni4

Had an update from Doodles last night....not in labour...just busy...she will be on later. :(


----------



## Blue_bear

Urgh, i was soooo sick again last night :( What the hell is that all about?!

Also woke up with back and hip ache at silly o'clock again so off out to do the horses and dogs in a mo. 

Hope everyone has a nice relaxing sunday planned xx


----------



## palmergal

Thankyou to everyone for the congrats. Heres two photos of Esme at 3 days old. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0206.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0207.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aaisrie

BlueViolet said:


> Jillian has been doing great, other than losing some weight. They're having me supplement and go back to see the pediatrician tomorrow. I really hope my milk supply picks up. I have some, but not quite enough yet. It's early still, so I'm hoping by tomorrow my milk would have come in more. Poor girl lost nearly 1lb since she was born Wed. I am so attached to her and she does make everything all better. I don't even care I'm in pain as long as she looks up with those sleepy eyes. Best feeling ever :)

Hey BV, Just a wee word of advice, I know you're getting them from everywhere right now! It's normal to lose weight when they're born - the average is 10% of their body weight but supplementing will hurt rather than help your supply. Increasing your supply will only come from demand feeding. Even when she's sucking on the breast and not getting anything she is telling your boobs how much milk to make. It's frustrating as it takes a good few weeks to get your supply regulated but supplementing will increase the chance that she will both refuse the breast and let your supply go down <3 Feel free to pm me if you want advice - I don't want you girls, any of you, to think I'm ramming it down your throat and I KNOW how hard it is.


----------



## Hann12

Morning all!

BV - great to hear from you and see that you are doing well. I can back up what Eve says from all the reading I've done on BF. I hope that your LO settles down to it soon. 

Britt - my thoughts are with you, must be a difficult wait now that you are overdue. I hope it happens soon for you. Hopefully the plug loss means it will.

BB - sounds like a similar night to me - aching back and hips. You are so good to get out there to the horses. Mind you movement normally helps me so I plan to get out walking again soon. Hope there are more signs for you today and that the sickness stops.

Jenni - I was so hoping you were going to say that Doods has had her baby. Thanks for the update though, much appreciated.

Simmy - hope you managed a good nights sleep :)

PG - gorgeous photos!!

AFM - as I said above just another weird restless nights sleep. I always wake up feeling ridiculously drained for a while before my mind and body wakes up and I can function. 
No labour signs for me beyond the normal cramping which i'm sure is just the baby being so low. I hope it stays low now so the mw can tell me its engaged properly on Tuesday. 
Planning on getting some ready meals for the freezer today, going for a walk in the sunshine and just having a nice day with Greg. He is currently making me a raspberry, strawberry and banana smoothie - good start to the day!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann I've been feeling really exhausted in the morning and Chris said the last 2 nights I was having contractions in my sleep so I think that's why I'm so tired - maybe you are too??
Hope you have a good walk!!


----------



## caz_hills

Wow, missed so much last night! Trying to catch up this morning....

Melissa  (shame) but I have lots more hair on my belly too  awful!!!!! Along with my sexy stretch marks, its probably the worst thing! I hope they go after babba comes!

Also, I have had people start to text me any news  it makes me laugh, Im only 38 weeks! But as I left work at 35 weeks, I guess people forget Ive got longer to go! Ps: its all the people who dont have kids that have text me, those with babies havent  they must know the annoyance! I just find it funny!

Beth  AMAZING news, congratulations on the birth of Katie! Cant wait to hear all about tyhe birth  lots of hugs. Xxxx :baby:

MM  thinking of you today. Hope you and your family are alright. Xxxxx :hugs:

Wez  hang on in there, only 4 days to go and counting!

Curlew  more cleaning today for you, I cant believe you have the engery! Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday. Hope today is as nice.

Starry  happy 39 weeks for yesterday, I forgot to say! Hope your cramps arent too painful  but are productive, nearly there! :thumbup:

PG  congratulations on the birth of little Esme! And congrats to your sister too  two babies in two weeks! Love the photos! :baby:

Kelz - thanks for posting your story about Evan. I will def read it and it must have been so hard to write. I hope it has helped even a little writing it down. Xx :hugs: :hugs:

Linds  glad youre feeling a bit better. So good to hear.

Hann  love Gregs offer to take you shopping. So sweet. We havent discussed Mummy/Daddy presents but I doubt we will do anything really. But its a lovely idea! Also, your day sounds lovely  hope you and Greg enjoy some lovely time together.

Britt  you will be soon, I know it! What is the process for next steps  do they induce you next week? Good news on losing your plug though!

BV  lovely to hear from you and to hear how the first few days are going. Sounds like your parents are doing their best to help but sometimes it must be nice to have a few minutes alone just the three of you!

AFM  wedding was amazing last night. WE had a bit of a dance as they played our first dance from our wedding but the bump was in the way and really heavy! Relatives and friends were coming up to us all night touching the bump, saying how long to go etc, it was lovely! But we left at 11.30 pm, mainly because Neel was tired! I couldnt dance anymore as the dance floor was packed and Neel was worried about me getting bumped into (Indian music means some good dancing usually!).

But great evening. Today were off into London to meet some friends over from Oz and Seville for lunch  should be lovely. Then def feet up tonight!


----------



## Hann12

Eve - oh maybe! Greg slept straight through so he couldn't tell me the same! I did have strong BH in the evening though so I hope thats a sign that maybe I was getting something during the night. 

Caz - sounds like you had a lovely time at the wedding. You are so good with still going out and meeting people. I refuse to leave our town now in case I go into labour!! Hope you have a lovely day with your friends


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks Hann - if it wasn't for this wedding I probably wouldn't have gone out last night but it was only 10 mins drive from home and Neel was with me, so I thought if I fo into labour, we're together and he'd only had a few drinks so would be sober enough to support me! I am only really travelling long distances with him with me now but do feel a bit limited as my folks live an hour away and I'd love to see them but it's just a bit too far.


----------



## Hann12

Caz - my parents are at least an hour away too so totally understand staying close to our DH's. 
I'm a bit frustrated today though, mine bought a bike last week wants to go for a cycle with one of his friends like he did last week and I don't begrudge him the time but he is going right in the middle of the day and so I now how to go and buy lunch on my own. I just wish he would wake up and want to see me as his first thing of the day rather than choosing to go off cycling - he has already been cycling 3 times this week and to the gym twice. I know he wants to keep healthy but I'm now just feeling upset like he doesn't want to spend time with me. I know I'm over reacting but can't help it!!


----------



## caz_hills

Ah Han - poor you. Weekends are so precious for us on maternity leave, I totally understand what you mean. Saturdays and Sundays are meant for partners, we have the whole week on our own (until our babies come along!).

The way I've been looking at it - as Neel is golfing every weekend and sometimes Friday afternoons as well after work which is at least 4 hours each time - is that they need to get it out of their systems before babies come. Once babies come, they know that they probably won't be able to do long bike rides and other stuff so they cram it in whilst they can!


----------



## samzi

cant believe im in single digits now! :happydance:


----------



## Jenni4

Hi All....had appt this morning with dr... Notihng new to report...same old....baby fixed, but not too far engaged. She didn't check my cervix. I gave her my birthplan :). Have another reflexology tonight...here's hoping for at least some niggles!!! 

I came home and tried to check my cervix but i couldn't find it!! maybe that's why the baby is not coming out....they way out has disappeared. I don't know, maybe my fingers are too short?? I couldn't feel anything. Here's to more waiting!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Caz - I know that I'm being overly emotional about it, ended up crying and told him I was upset. He gets it now but I hate that I had to explain it to him. He is out for the cycle still as it was too late to move it but hopefully he'll stop making such a big deal about going and go first thing or last thing in the day rather than right in the middle. It has put a bit of a dampener on the day though but hopefully will feel better when he is back later!

Samzi - yay for single digits!! So exciting!!


----------



## Hann12

Jenni - I'm not sure I can feel my cervix either, which means it must be still pretty high. I've never tried to feel it until I tried to insert the EPO and had no idea if I am close or not. 
Glad the appointment went well though and hope the reflexology works.


----------



## melissasbump

Morning! 

Starry happy 39 weeks! :happydance:

PG, Esme is beautiful! Congratulations again!

Kelz, thanks for your post, i have read your story but my phone was playing up so was unable to comment at the time. Heartbreaking story but really appreciate you finding the strength to share and hope its helped you too, to get it all down on paper:hugs:

Wez, not long now! Whoop whoop!:happydance:

BV, Glad things are going well in the first few days for you, daddy sounds like hes being a star, im sure the BF will pick up for you soon.

Britt, yay for losing your plug!

Linds,Sophie is gorgeous and glad you are feeling a little better :hugs:

Caz, the wedding sounds like it was a lovely day, you lasted a lot longer than i would have done i think!

Eve, you really are the BF guru, prepare to get lots of messages from me when my baby comes!:winkwink:

Hann, i am the same as you in the morning, especially during the week when i dont have much to do and am on my own. Lucky if im dressed before 2pm! 
Your hubby sure can be a bit thoughtless sometimes! I hope he understands how you are feeling now, men just dont think sometimes do they! I cant WAIT to get back on my bike though, we are going to get a baby seat for the back so we can all go out together!

Jenn, glad all went well at docs even if nothing to report, no news is better than bad news!

Doodles, we were so sure you were in labour last night! Maybe today!:hugs:

Sorry for anyone ive forgotten.

Well AFM think i overdid it a bit yesterday so after dinner i went and laid on the bed all evening watching tv, as OH was still painting the living room. Now im sure i was getting contractions for the first time. Tightening over my bump but a bit painful, a lot more so than the BH i have been feeling. Started from about 8pm and were going on till around 1130 till i managed to go to sleep. i was quite excited thinking this may be the start of something but i slept well though the night and didnt have it when i woke up.:wacko:
This moring we went to Mcdonalds for breakfast, not something i really ever do as i dont rate their breakfasts apart from the hashbrowns, but we had no bread and hardly any milk for breakfast so went up there, then popped to Asda for bread etc, there is a george sale starting today and they were bringing all the sale items outside, had some nice baby bits too! I got a pair of shorts and we bought some baby PJs. Then came home and ive finished off my dusting and put some more washing on whilst OH is cleaning the bathrooms. Have had period type cramps again this moring which i dont usually get till later on in the day, im hoping my body is trying to tell me something!!


----------



## caz_hills

Hann - glad you managed to speak to Greg about it. I don't think we ever need to apologise about being over emotional about things, we are so close to the birth now, little things bother us. Also, their lives continue almost as normal whereas we are not working now, waiting for baby, feeling every move etc. So I think we aren't being unreasonable, plus you love his company!!!! 

Samzi - single digits, amazing!  Not long now!!! :thumbup:

Jenni - I would literally have no idea where my cervix is!!! Haven't tried inserting the EPO yet (too scared.....) but I wouldn't even know what I was looking for - how naive am I?!?! :blush:

Mel - yay to some cramps and new feelings - your body is def getting ready! Mmmm as well for a McD's breakfast. Neel got one as well today but I had cereal as he is off out for a few hours - but I'm now craving something calorific and naughty!

Right, tidied the house, done my relaxation CD, washing in and now for some lunch - Mel this talk of food has made me hungry!!!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Caz the feelings were definalty the strongest ive felt, not enough to double over in pain but def enough to think "yes this is a little bit painful" yay! Yes lunch is beckoning.. .tuna mayo rolls for me!


----------



## Sharique42

Hi everyone, congrats to all the new arrivals since I last posted.

Good luck to all those that are due & still waiting, am really feeling for Doodles!

Those that aren't due yet enjoy your last couple of weeks & don't wish them away, baby will be here soon enough & life will never be the same again:happydance:

AFM I am after a bit of advise please. I think my waters may have just gone! I went back to bed at 9.30 this morning as felt a bit dizzy & hadn't slept well last night. I had a couple of strongish pains which woke me up but was able to go back to sleep. I then woke up to what felt like a small trickle, so stood up gingerly & went to loo & my knickers are soaked through but didn't leak down my leg. I went for a wee & it felt like a bit more came out, I have put a pad on & am sitting here not sure if it was my waters or very watery discharge? I now have almost constant period pains or feel like I may have an upset tummy coming. TMI I smelt my wet knickers & it certainly was not wee, it didn't smell of anything really & was completely clear. Any advise would be good as I'm not sure what to do. TIA:flower:


----------



## Hann12

Sharique - it could well be yours waters - good idea to put the pad on as the hospital can test it. Give your labour ward a call, they will either ask you to come straight in so that they can examine you or they will ask you in after a few hours. Either way, if it is your waters then you'll be having the baby in the next 48 hours (either naturally or they will induce you to prevent infection). Very exciting for you!!

Mel - you've done loads again this morning and so exciting about the contractions! Have to say I'm a bit jealous ha ha!! I want mine to be more than the periody cramps I'm getting. 

Caz - don't worry I am the same about my cervix, you'd think it would be obvious but it kind of feels weird up there so I have no idea!!

I just saw on FB a girl i went to school with and was due after me (19th) had a baby girl this morning. How jealous am I!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Sharique - it could well be yours waters - good idea to put the pad on as the hospital can test it. Give your labour ward a call, they will either ask you to come straight in so that they can examine you or they will ask you in after a few hours. Either way, if it is your waters then you'll be having the baby in the next 48 hours (either naturally or they will induce you to prevent infection). Very exciting for you!!
> 
> Mel - you've done loads again this morning and so exciting about the contractions! Have to say I'm a bit jealous ha ha!! I want mine to be more than the periody cramps I'm getting.
> 
> Caz - don't worry I am the same about my cervix, you'd think it would be obvious but it kind of feels weird up there so I have no idea!!
> 
> I just saw on FB a girl i went to school with and was due after me (19th) had a baby girl this morning. How jealous am I!!

Am hoping they mean something but knowing my luck im just over analyisng! :wacko:

Sharique, im def no expert but sounds like it could be your waters! They dont always gush. xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Sharique - Youhave done the right things by putting a pad on, they say you should lie back down for half an hour (pref left side) and then see if it happens when you get back up again. I have had a shed load of clear non smelly discharge this week. I told the mat unit when i went in Thurs for reduced movement and they seemed to be sure it was discharge as it hadnt kept coming like it would if it was waters.
Sorry waffling now but ultimately if your worried, please phone and ask or go in and get checked, they can tell really easily. 
Take it easy if your not feeling great xx

Mel - All i have been able to think about for days now is McD's fries....may have to cave to the craving later if i keep my lunch down!
Yay to the pains, hopefully its not all teasing like ive had! Either way i feel sure its our bodies preparing so i suppose its good in that sense. 

Caz - Sounds like you have had a productive morning!

Hann - Glad you told Greg how your feeling xx

AFM - Just seen my husbands fb status - 'for anyone that asks, no she hasnt but when she does be sure we will post it on facebook so no need to ask everyday'

LOL! Bless him, he's getting as hacked off with the messages as i am clearly! He does truly mean it with the best intentions too love him. I wanted to write somethng on mine but havent found the right words that i think wont offend anyone?! (he's alot more blunt than me!) Still most of the people that have been messaging are mutual friends so hopefully they might get the jist from that...


----------



## caz_hills

Happy due date BB - not long to go now. Your hubbie's facebook status made me laugh - that is brilliant!

Sharique - I'm no expert at all but it sounds like it could have been your waters breaking! How exciting - let us know how you get on please!!!!


----------



## Jenni4

Happy Due date BB!!! Getting a bit concerned that Victoria Beckham is having her baby tomorrow....she better not steal my girls name!! Who's going to deliver with Posh?? Wait a minute.....maybe one of us is Victoria Beckham incognito!! wouldn't that be crazy if she were lurking here???


----------



## melissasbump

Just had a conversation with my next door neighbour ( they havent lived there long and being really antisocial lately i havent really seen them. Anywway turns out shes a doctor on the LandD ward at the hospital i will be giving birth in! Freaky! Shes given me her number in case i need to ask her anything etc or have a problem! Very handy! x


----------



## Blue_bear

Awww super handy Mel! 
Hopefully you wont have to see her in all your finer glory however....i always thought it would be wierd to see someone (mw/doc) on a social basis after you have given birth. I had considered asking my mw friend to give me a sweep but based on these reasons, i decided it would be way too wierd! 
Its always nice to know you can ask advice from someone though.


----------



## caz_hills

Is Victoria Beckham having her baby so soon? I thought she was due way after us? I wonder what she will call the baby?

Melissa - wow what a small world!! Lovely that you will have that support and also that you have someone there that you know.

AFM - I was meant to be going out today but got ten mins down the road and turned back. My tummy hurt when I used the pedals and I got nervous about being so far away from home. How silly! But I have decided to stay home and watch Glee instead. I know I wouldn't be great company. Right moan over.....


----------



## melissasbump

Yeah BB hopefuly she WONT be on duty at the time, i was thinking it may be handy more for afterwards when im home if there are any issues.

Caz, yes Victoria Beckham is having her C section tomorrow, which im imagining would be at around 38 weeks, which puts her actual due date very CLOSE to ours! How annoying!


----------



## melissasbump

Caz well done for returning home, you need to relax gal! x


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks Mel, feel like a loser coming home but feel better that I'm home. 

Ohh can't wait to hear her baby name as well!


----------



## melissasbump

Oooh sorry this is TMI but have had three number 2s today!


----------



## Blue_bear

Me too Mel :thumbup: :blush:

Just very nearly been sick again too :wacko: Yet all i can think about is McDonalds fries.....


----------



## melissasbump

Blue_bear said:


> Me too Mel :thumbup: :blush:
> 
> Just very nearly been sick again too :wacko: Yet all i can think about is McDonalds fries.....

Get some, they are especially good with that sweet curry sauce they do. yummah!


----------



## Hann12

Mel - thats good about your dr friend but def too weird to see you actually giving birth!

Caz - well done for the relax!

I have also been a few times for no2' s but they are not runny (sorry tmi) so I'm guessing thats not as good. I did however DTD, had some pains afterwards and a lot of pressure on my cervix, bladder and bowel/lower back. Feels very uncomfy. I don't even want to go for a walk as it hurts. Gosh I hope we aren't long now, it would seem very hard to go for another 2/3/4 weeks in this kind of pain but I know its possible!

Just baking a lemon, poppy seed and pistachio cake, and just been to m&s and stocked the freezer with food for after the baby is born. Think that was one of my last chores to do before the baby comes!


----------



## Hann12

Oh and on Victoria Beckham I am sure her dd was around ours 15/16/17 July but she has elected to have it at 38 weeks on american imdependence day because she thinks it will make her more popular with americans. I hope she doesn't call the girl by my girl name, but hoping if past names are anything to go by we should be safe!


----------



## mummymarsh

anyone else had babies??? xxx


----------



## BlueViolet

Eve and Hann, thanks for the advice. I really didn't want to supplement either, but I got forced into it because she went from 7lb12oz to 6lb14oz and they said it was more than 10% body weight and they were worried. How can I argue with that, you know? So, I've been feeding every 2hrs (20min each breast) and then giving her 1oz of formula afterwards. She gained 4oz at the check-up today and I was so happy. The pediatrician said that it was due to my breast milk coming in because the formula was such a small amount. My milk came in last night and my breasts are rock hard. They suggested I pump a little to soften them and then feed. So, that's what I'm doing. I'll do more than a one sided post after my parents leave. Right now everything is going at such a pace I barely have time to eat. Have a great Sunday and again, thanks for the advice and support :)


----------



## MrsWez

I'm going to do a quick one sided post and probably not be on the rest of the day.

I'm feeling pretty miserable today. Stuff coming out of all ends of me (sorry tmi) and the contractions on top of it are making me even more sick. I'm going to stay in bed and hope I feel better tomorrow. Even my Zofran isn't helping. :(

BV, hope you are doing well and thank you for your offer of support. I'm sure I'll need it.


----------



## Hann12

Wez- hope you feel better, just look after yourself :hugs: 

I have just spent the last hour having contractions and bad back pain. I thought I was going to throw up. It's tapered off a bit now. For a minute there I did wonder if this could be it but it was a tease. Hopefully not long though!


----------



## caz_hills

Wez - you poor thing, sounds like you're going through it. Is it three days now until they induce you (sorry if I have got your mixed up with someone else, is that right)? Take care hun and hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

BV - sounds like you have had a tough time too. But definately things seem to be getting better with your milk coming through. It must be hard to know what to do with breast feeding - I wouldn't have a clue! But it's great that she is gaining weight so what you are doing is obivously working with the mixed feeding.

I'm having a very hormonal day - too tired and just a weeping wreck, don't know what is wrong with me! Need to pull myself together and get some positive vibes into me! :help: My twin sister bless her was wonderful this afternoon just listening to me rant on about nothing - but she knows what I'm going through as she has a two year old and so knows what it's like! :dohh:


----------



## MrsWez

Caz, it's 3 days from today. I go to the Dr. on Tuesday, induction on Wednesday.


----------



## Blue_bear

Just found this update on another thread - 

Tweet from foxforce
Baby Eliza born 2nd July 0238 7lbs 5oz


----------



## Hann12

Thanks BB that's lovely news! 

Caz - hugs - I know how you feel as I felt really emotional this weekend! 

Wez - you are so close but I hope it happens before your induction! 

My back is killing, I hope it's not long but Greg is in Birmingham tomorrow so that's not ideal!!


----------



## Jenni4

mummymarsh... Just checking in to see how you're doing today... Big hugs and prayers for you and Charlie and your family. We are always here if you need to talk...:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

BV you shouldn't swap breasts mid feed. Feed from one breast per "session" if that makes sense. You have 2 kinds of milk, foremilk and hindmilk so by switch feeding [which is what they taught people to do when we were little] the baby misses out on important nutrients - hope that helps!!


----------



## mummySS

Hugs mummymarsh, thinking of you and Charlie today :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oooh well done FF - I went all wobbly on the name Sophie few weeks ago and thought I wanted Eliza instead! But she's a Sophie.

BV glad you're settling into it a bit more. If it helps I'm a few days ahead of you and it's starting to get a bit easier now and she's settling into more of a pattern. She's done a LOT of cluster feeding which has given me a LOT of milk! 

Hann when i was having contractions, I knew they were the real thing when they carried on no matter what I was doing. The fake ones stopped when I had a bath or walked around.

So.... update from me. (sorry, one sided - i have read it all, honest!)

https://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/?action=view&current=Sophie-9daysold.mp4

This is Sophie today, 9 days old. She's having more and more time awake each day and is getting really alert now. She's got a lovely little nature and is really trying to focus on us. She definately recognises me now which is lovely. She's on a pattern of about 3.5 hours, wake up, wail a bit until there is a boob in her mouth, feed (which is either a mammoth feed for 25 minutes or several feeds over about an hour) clean bum, stare about for a bit then go back to sleep for another 2-3 hours. Happy day.

AFM, it seems I was ill-advised when the MWs told me I could have baths. Yesterday I went to the loo and there was watery blood all over the front of my knickers. As I sat down it literally pissed all over the floor. I wiped "down there" and it wasn't coming from the lady regions so I deduced it must have come out of the scar. Showers for me now. Martin has been looking after the scar and keeping it clean and dry. Good boy. UTI is still evident - when I pee I have to really hold it back and let it out gently or it feels like my undercarriage is going to fall out! Also, hunching over while feeding so I can gaze at my beautiful daughter has left me unable to move my head - I think I've pulled a muscle in my shoulder. So am being good and leaning back into my pillows properly now.

As for my mind, the irrational anxiety is still there. It is just about under control at the moment but I just can't shake the feeling that something could happen to my precious girl. I had exactly the same with Harry. And its hideous. I am very much looking forward to the drugs kicking in. It takes a lot for me to even admit what i am afraid of because I get into my head that talking about it will make it happen. I really wish I didn't get all this shit though. I just want to enjoy my little girl while she's still teensy! As for my stepmum, she phoned this evening and was super-nice and sucking up and asking how I was feeling so I think she must have figured out that she made an epic common sense fail. 

:wacko:


----------



## melissasbump

Linds, thats a gorgeous video of Sophie, sounds like you are getting into a routine and glad the BF is going much better this time round. Sorry bout your anxiety, i really hope that the pills kick in soon and you can relax a bit and enjoy the fact you have 2 beautiful children. Like some have said before, the difference is this time you are recoginsing the signs and acting upon them:hugs::thumbup:

MM:hugs: Hope today went ok for you


Caz, sorry you are feeling hormornal, i think we all know what that feels like these days! Glad your sister was there for you, you sound like you are really close which is lovely.:hugs:

Hann, you are getting teased now too huh? Sorry about your back though that must make it a whole lot worse for you. I dont know whether to say i hope it continues or i hope it stops for you!:wacko: Hopefully though it will hold off till Greg gets home!

BB, Thanks for the update on Foxforce:thumbup: Lovely news! Did you give in to the MD fries?

Wez, sorry you are depressed and feeling so sick, just try and ficus on the fact this really is the last couple of days and your little boy will be in your arms very soon:hugs:

BV, Thanks for the update hun, glad all is well even though its hectic try and get as much rest as you can.:hugs:

AFM Just had a lovely bath playing with bump and now trying to coax him/her out with ribena!


----------



## Jenni4

Oh DM....sorry you are having such a difficult time. I have no info or advice...just wanting to let you know that we're all here for you and hope you feel like yourself again soon.


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks. I feel like a bit of a fraud tbh. There's so many in here that have experienced so much. Mine is all in my head, you know?


----------



## Aaisrie

DM that video is DARLING!! I so want to reach out and stroke her hair!!!


----------



## Jenni4

DM.... Just because it's in your head doesn't make it any less real or less important.


----------



## melissasbump

DragonMummy said:


> Thanks. I feel like a bit of a fraud tbh. There's so many in here that have experienced so much. Mine is all in my head, you know?

YOU ARE NO FRAUD! Everyone has different experiances at the end of the day and for the person going through them they are never easy. We all understand although we may not have experianced it, but we are all here for you xx:hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

For gods sake i constantly moan about being sick but im well aware that others have been through a lot more, but thats why we are all here isnt it? To lean on each other? xx


----------



## Jenni4

well said Mel!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I agree with Jenni and Mel!!! 100% right!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Love you guys :friends:


----------



## caz_hills

melissasbump said:


> For gods sake i constantly moan about being sick but im well aware that others have been through a lot more, but thats why we are all here isnt it? To lean on each other? xx

Well said Mel - I can't imagine a more supportive group of people, I'm lucky to have found this group!! That's why we all use the forum so much I think as there is so much advice and support. I definately know that I can always come on here and have lots of help - you guys are great!!!!!! xxx :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## melissasbump

I dont actually know how i would have got through this pregnancy without you guys! 

Am feeling the love right now between the bumps:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## mummymarsh

thanks for the comments girls.. today was actually a lovely day, i tried not to let sad thoughts enter my mind.... pics on my journal of the grave if you wish to look.... link is in my signiture.... 

sorry you are feeling bit down DM... hope it goes away soon, and girls its your right to moan,.. having a good moan helps you get it all out in open :) xxx


----------



## curlew

sorry cant type much as wrists have gone to hell again grrrrr.

Lindsay - sophie is gorgeous. Sorry you are feeling anxious, hopefully the meds will kick in soon.

fox - congratulations on the birth of baby Eliza.

mummym - huge hugs for you. Today must have been so difficult. xx

totally agree with everyone that we have such a supportive group I don't know how I would have done without you guys to have a laugh and a cry with. :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Ah linds gorgeous video, just want to cuddle her!! Please keep coming on here and saying how you are feeling, you will not be the only one and hopefully we can all help each other :hugs: 

I've just been for a long walk, the pressure on my bowel is extreme and hasn't disappeared, as I walked and still now I'm getting a lot of BH but they aren't painful, also having some cramping but I wouldn't say it's in waves. Did a bit of googling and the answers tend to range from 'you'll give birth in 24-48 hours as it's a sign of early labour' to 'you could give birth anytime in the next 2 weeks and it's just the baby dropping lower' so who knows! I know that walking hasn't eased it but if it's just the position of the baby then it wouldn't. I feel like I need to poo all the time though but nothing is coming out!! Nice, sorry!! 
I'm sure it will calm down soon though. Seeing the midwife on Tuesday so hopefully she can give me dome guidance then! 

Hope everyone else is okay, would br great if we could have one 4th July baby, that was my original aim ha ha!


----------



## Aaisrie

Curlew your wrists are shot from all the housework!! LOL

MM I'm glad today was okay for you

DM <3

Hann so long as I don't drop on the 7th, the 9th [both my nieces b/d] or the 14th [friends wedding] it's all good! LOL Although my bump buddy said she dreamt she was reading my birth announcement on her phone on FB while watching the 4th July fireworks LOL


----------



## Hann12

Eve I think that sounds like another very possible premonition from you- we know what happened last time!! 
I'd like the 4th-12th, I don't want the 13th!! 
It's eased off a bit I think, I think it's just been bad today to scare me because Gregs in Birmingham tomorrow! I bet after he gets back I go symptomless again!! 
Our babies are such teasers!!


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Heya ladies i had my baby girl.

After the sweep and three days of contractions stopping and starting i went in for my induction and was helped along...

My birth story -

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...na-born-25th-june-2011-pics.html#post11499875

Hope you're all doing well :D :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL I can so see them lying in there rubbing their little hands together going "Mwah ha ha let me tease her with labour symptoms" LOL Why not the 13th? Are you superstitious?
I'm nomming on liquorice, weirdly it's the only thing I've craved both pregnancies!


----------



## mummySS

Hey gals, just wanted to weigh in and agree wholeheartedly with you - I wouldn't have got through this pregnancy without you, you've made me cackle with laughter when I'm feeling down, you've kept me occupied when I've been bored, you've offered sound advice when I've been feeling irrational, you've pulled me out of some of my darkest moments, and you've just looked after me. I know there's all these lovely ladies around the world that have my back, and that's an awesome feeling. I never used internet forums before, and never could have dreamed of becoming so close to you all. But in a lot of respects you know me better than my oldest friends! 

Big love chicas. If any of you have not suffered pregnancy sickness yet, that is sure to make you vom! :haha:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Aww Mummy that's so sweet!!

Oh Hann I don't want to go on the 12th either!! HAHAHAHAH It's a huge holiday here with bonfires, bands and normally crazy riots and insanity....


----------



## mummySS

Ooh Hann I've had weird bowel pressure too! Nicceeee...


----------



## Hann12

Yes 13th because then they'd have a Friday 13th birthday at some point!! 

Simmy - if you google bowel pressure you get all sorts of responses! I've had cramping and BH with it too but its calmed down a bit now! 

Congratulations sunshine! Wonderful news :)


----------



## Aaisrie

I've been having those cervix pains with the electric shock type pains through it but I've been having them for weeks anyways. Although poor Chris has been kept awake by me moaning in my sleep apparently having contractions for the past 2 nights lol


----------



## Jenni4

okay ladies!! Good news!!! just got a text from Doodles OH....She is in labour and at the hospital!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: I'll keep you updated as i get more information!!!


----------



## mummySS

Ooh yeah! Go Doods! So happy for you, hope it all goes well honey :D

Thanks for the update Jen!


----------



## Hann12

Yippee for doods!! Thanks for letting us know Jenni! 
I hope she has a nice easy birth and can't wait to hear more! 

Been up just over an hour with more cramping but the bowel pain has eased a bit. Oh and I got my first boob leakage too - only in one - very freaky though! 
I think I'm not going to be in labour for the next few days though so Greg can go to Birmingham! I still haven't lost the mucus plug and reckon these signs are just signs and nothing majorly significant. Still nice to know it's all moving in the right direction I guess!!

Now if only I could sleep, sigh......


----------



## Jenni4

Doodles update!!! Baby Naomi was born at 1:11 am on July 4th after a med free water birth... Baby and mama are doing great!! :wohoo:


----------



## freckles09

Yay congratulations doodles!! :happydance: Can't wait to hear your birth story and see pics of your new bundle of joy!! Hope you and baby are well. Naomi is such a lovely name. 

Sorry sone of you are still being teased by your babies! Let's hope they make an appearance soon! Just realised it's my due date today! Hard to believe Elliot is almost 2 weeks old! We are hopefully going to register him today :cloud9:

Am getting on a lot better with the BFing now that I let him feed on one breast for as long as he wants. Wish I knew this in the beginning rather than doing 10 mins on each side. Last night he slept from midnight til 5.45am so am really pleased with that! He did have 4 hours of cluster feeding before bed though, but would rather that than in the middle of the night!

Looking forward to more beach bump babies! Think we have more girls dont we? Wonder what the other yellow bumps will be!


----------



## Clareabell

Yay fantastic news Doodles, so pleased the little lady decided to make an appearance and you avoided another sweep and induction. Can't wait to see pics of baby Naomi. 

Thanks for the update Jenni. 

MMarsh - Glad that you had a good day yesterday.

AFM - Niamh has been unsettled recently in the evenings and the MW think that she has a bit of colic due to her birth??? they have suggested that i look into craniotherapy for her so that is my task today to do a little more research. Has anyone ever heard of babies suffering upset and colic after a traumatic birth? MW says its to do with her head being stuck for so long and this therapy will "unclick" her and settle her down. What do you think?


----------



## gw76

Congratulations Doods! Hope you and Naomi are doing well...


MMarsh - had a wee peek at your journal - absolutely love your celebration for Evan - beautiful. I am glad you had a good day yesterday O:)

AFM, just finished a feed (2 am here) Hailey is swaddled - we have to swaddle her at night otherwise she wakes herself up with her crazy flaring arms and legs! She is doing really well - was 9lbs (past her birth weight - she had gone down to 7lbs 12oz - which I know is still a great weight, but remember she was 8lbs 11oz at birth!) last week at her doc appointment and has grown 3 cm since her birth!!!

Hope you are all well and that you each have a great day!

Happy 4th to all my "Southern" friends...:winkwink:


----------



## amand_a

Congratulations SB and Doods!!!

:hugs: for Mummymarsh

And :hugs: for DM, Hope you feel better soon, its so good that you can recognize whats happening.

AFM Got to the hospital this morning for my induction, waited an hour for the doctors. Only to decide that they cant get to my waters to break them, and babys head is too high etc... very different story to what I was told on Friday.

So they decided a repeat section would be best. They come back 1/2 an hr later to tell me they cant to it today but will put me on the list for tomorrow. Was feeling OK but a bit annoyed. 
Went home did some grocery shopping, got home to a msg on the answering machine saying we have been pushed back to Wednesday, apparently hte bloods they took this morning were fine so they aren't in a hurry and basicly tried to tell DH there was nothing wrong with me! These by the way are not the bloods used to diagnose OC.

So that's it I have spent the best part of today sleeping and crying, I just want to crawl into a hole and die, Im back to no one taking me seriously and now I have to spend another 2 days itching and stressing because baby doesn't move much these days. 

Im sorry I have not responded individually, Im not in a good place right now, Just want to cry and poke my tummy to make sure my baby boy is still safe.


----------



## fifi-folle

Hugs Amanda :hugs: It's not fair. Hope they do something soon x
Congrats Doodles!
Clareabell I would give it a go personally, if a MW is suggesting an alternative therapy there must be some success!
Interesting to hear the BF experiences, those of us giving birth later will be able to pick all your brains!!!


----------



## caz_hills

MM  glad yesterday went alright, was thinking of you. :hugs:

Curlew  sorry your wrists have gone again  not long now and hopefully they wont hurt again!

Hann  heres hoping that baby stays put for a few more days before Greg gets home from Birmingham! Worst case scenario though, he isnt more than a few hours away  it will be fine Im sure. First breast leakage as well  wow, Ive not had any, was it weird?!

Congratulations Sunshine Mum  great news on the arrival of your little girl! :baby:

Simmy  love your post, so sweet!

Huge congrats as well to Doods  so pleased baby Naomi finally came! Cant wait to hear all about the birth and baby!! Xxxx Thanks as well for the update Jen. Love the name Naomi! :baby:

Freckles  so glad Elliott is feeding better now, and sounds like you got a good run of uninterrupted sleep  must have been bliss!!

Clare  Ive got no idea on the therapy but might be worth a go? What is there to lose?

GW  so pleased that Hailey is doing well and growing at a good rate.

Also, HAPPY 4TH JULY to everyone as well! Im not American but lets all celebrate anyway!!!!

Amanda  I read your post and feel terrible for you  sending you huge hugs my dear. Xxxx :hugs:

Fifi  Im with you  its great to hear peoples BFing experiences, helps us without babies currently to learn and understand what could work.

AFM  slept ok but my stretch marks on my tummy are sooooo itchy (tmi, sorry) and its driving me nuts! No symptoms  as always  but was pleased to check my maternity notes to see that I have an appointment at the hospital bang on 40 weeks (next Friday) so hoping they will do the sweep there and then and let me know what happens next. Today  chilled day, Ill go for a swim, food shopping but then seeing my work girls tonight for dinner  cant wait to hear all the gossip!!!! All good here (I hope!). xx


----------



## curlew

Just a quickie from me at the mo as I am getting ready to go to hospital for my pre-op.

Sunshine - congrats on the birth of your baby girl.

Doodles - congratulations on the birth of Naomi. Can't wait to see the birth story and pictures.

Claire - I took DS to a cranial ostepath for two years after his birth as his head had got so squashed from the traumatic birth that he had and his head and face were slightly out of kilter. It was great and you would never know now. He had chronic colic as well but only from about 5 months when he started being bottle fed. May be worth seeking out a reputable cranial ostepath and asking for a free assessment of Niamh to see if they can do anything to help.

Amanda - sorry you are being so mucked about. We will both be having c sections on the same day if you go on wednesday. Big hugs its hard enough preparing for the c section without the hassle you are getting.


----------



## Blue_bear

Wow more baby girls!! Congrats Sunshine and Doodles! 

Bec - Good to hear Elliot is getting more settled.

Claire - I have heard of people using the therapy but nothing about it im afraid. Researching it sounds like a good start though.

Hann - Keep an eye on those pains!! :)

Amanda - Big hugs, hope the next couple of days are a bit easier for you. Just rest while you can x

And to everyone else, i have read and caught up and cant remember damnit....

AFM - Who am i in the over due crew with now?! 
Got sweep today at lunchtime, not looking forward to it but am hopefully it will jolly things along a little. Feeling sick again this morning and feel like ive got a 'funny tummy' coming on. Also had alot of tightenings all day yesterday but was trying my best to ignore them, had some through the night too which is unusual for me as they have previously died off when i lay down. 
So...we shall see.


----------



## Hann12

Clare - I was recommended cranial osteopathy, it's especially goof for colicy babies but apparently any baby can benefit. You need to make sure they work specifically on babies though. They will apply slight pressure around their head and neck and apparently it works wonders. One session should do it so don't let them fool you into a course of treatment! 

Amanda - what a horrid day you've had. Just think at least there is a light at the end of the tunnel, really not long now and it will be worth it when 'you see the LO :hugs: 

Doods - massive congratulations!! Love the name and sounds like you had a great birth! So happy for you! 

Freckles- great that the BF is better now, it's goof to know that the techniques I've been told about actually work too! 

Caz - sounds like you have another nice day planned. Yes it was weird to see something come out of the boob! It freaked me out! 

Happy independence day to all Americans! 

Looking out for Victoria beckham news! 

Afm - restless sleep until about 4am when I slept until 8am. As the baby is now low I keep waking up on my back, haven't done that in ages as the baby has been too heavy on my chest and tummy. I was getting cramping all night and woke up and still got period cramps. I'll speak to the mw tomorrow and see whether she thinks I'm far off. I hope not. Greg is off to Birmingham but he thinks he can get home within 2.5 hours so that's not too bad. 

Looking at the list of us still due to drop there are not that many left and most of which are due in the next 2 weeks. Could be an action packed time!


----------



## Hann12

Oh BB just saw your post - hope the sweep goes well, might be all you need to nudge it along! I know Britt is overdue but not sure on anyone else. 
You should be very soon though for sure. Let us know how the sweep goes, I heard they were like smear tests which isn't too bad I think....


----------



## Aaisrie

Congrats Doods!! Can't wait for piccies!! :]


----------



## Aaisrie

Happy 38w to meeeee :]


----------



## Tor81

Maria &#8211; congratulations on baby Naomi! Can&#8217;t wait to hear all about it and see photos, I bet she&#8217;s gorgeous. &#9786;

SunshineMum - congrats on baby Imogen, sounds like she arrived very quickly in the end.

Foxforce &#8211; congrats on baby Eliza!

Now that it&#8217;s July the baby rate seems to have stepped up a gear!!

PG &#8211; lovely pics of baby Esme

Linds &#8211; that video of Sophie is just adorable, it&#8217;s amazing how she stares at you so lovingly. I think it&#8217;s hugely admirable how you can admit your negative feelings, it must be so hard to say things out aloud. I&#8217;m prone to over-worrying and am really hoping if I have feeling like yours once baby is here that I don&#8217;t let the feelings get on top of me & can talk about it without feeling weak.

Claire &#8211; sorry I don&#8217;t know a lot about Colic, but I&#8217;m sure your midwife must know what she&#8217;s talking about so worth a go?

Freckles &#8211; glad BF is improving for you, it&#8217;s very encouraging to hear that even if we struggle at first we&#8217;ll be able to overcome it.

BV &#8211; great news that your DH has got holiday, and sounds like your parents are being very supportive. Getting takeaway & restaurant vouchers is a really sensible idea, but I love the sound of your glass sculpture, please post pics if you get a chance!

Wez - sorry you&#8217;re feeling so rubbish hun, just a couple more days to get through :hugs:

Britt &#8211; sounds like you&#8217;re moving in the right direction, can&#8217;t be long now!

Sharique &#8211; was that your waters breaking yesterday? Keep us updated!

Amanda &#8211; big hugs hunny :hugs: I can&#8217;t believe they&#8217;re messing you around so much, it must be tough to mentally prepare yourself and then be denied, and 2 whole days must seem like ages.. :hugs:

Eve &#8211; strange that you get contractions in your sleep which don&#8217;t wake you up but do wake your OH! Did you get that with Saraya?

BB &#8211; love your DH&#8217;s FB status! &#9786; Good luck with your sweep today.

Curlew - sorry you&#8217;re still suffering with bad wrists, will it disappear once you&#8217;ve given birth?

Jenni &#8211; I thought about pretending I was actually Victoria Beckham seeing as we have the same name, but don&#8217;t think I could have fooled you all!!

Hann &#8211; it&#8217;s a great idea for Greg to take you out clothes shopping as your present, I&#8217;ve started reading fashion mags again to decide on a few new outfits for when I&#8217;ve lost some baby weight (I&#8217;m a bit of a blob at the moment & usually fairly petite!). 
That cake you were baking sounds amazing, how did it turn out?

Simmy - what also have you been buying from ikea? Has your new house turned into an Ikea showhome yet?! 

Caz &#8211; well done for all the dancing at the wedding, the thought of jiggling around the dance floor is a bit much for me, walking is tough enough!!

Mel &#8211; we&#8217;re thinking of getting a bike seat for baby too, don&#8217;t know what age they&#8217;re suitable for, will have to do some safety research. I like the ones on the front rather than the back. 
And did you say you were using ribena to coax baby out?! Not heard that one before!

AFM, nursery furniture arriving today! It&#8217;s always a bit stressful getting things delivered here because the sat nav sends people to the wrong street, plus because we&#8217;re above a shopping/restaurant complex lorries need to find the service entrance to the apartments which is separate to the commercial area. And then there&#8217;s the whole getting them up the lifts, giving them access and not to mention the stress of watching them handle the furniture & worrying they&#8217;ll damage it. And then they&#8217;re assembling it too so I&#8217;ll have to be sociable, makes teas/coffees etc&#8230; don&#8217;t really have the energy this morning. But it will all be worth it. &#9786;

xx


----------



## caz_hills

Hann - might not be long now! Looks like your signs are good!

Eve - congrats on being 38 weeks!

Tor - hope it's not too stresful today having the furniture delivered. Think how wonderful everything will look once it's finished - plus you don't have to worry about putting it together, that is the worst bit!


----------



## Blue_bear

Thanks girls.... Have to say im worrying that even after all the pains and twinges etc that ive had, she is going to say my cervix is super glued shut or something and that the sweep wont do anything. Lol. 

Irrational, i know....


----------



## caz_hills

Good luck BB - hoping things go well for you today. Let us know how you get on if you can! xx

Boring comment but it's BOILING hot again today!


----------



## Clareabell

BB - If they say your cervix is closed dont let it get you down. I was at the hospital the evening before i went into labour for a BP check and the checked my cervix and said it was high and closed. 8am the next morning my waters had broke and I was in established labour by 1pm. :)

I really hope the sweep is the nudge that you need to get you going. Dont worry about it being uncomfortable i didnt find the internal exams painful at all :)

GOOD LUCK! :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

BB that's what I'd be worried about too but sounds like it can change fast - good luck! 

Tor - think of the end result, I agree it sounds a pain though! Post some piccys! 

Eve - happy 38 weeks!! You might have to start thinking about your hospital bag soon! :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Congratulations Maria on baby Naomi, hope your both doing ok xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Happy 38 weeks Eve!

Caz - I agree its really warm. Its that awful muggy feeling here though. Just nipped the dogs out for a quick one and there really is no air.


----------



## Aaisrie

Tor I have no idea!! Chris paid NO attention to my pregnancy with Saraya - I coulda been swinging from the ceiling and he wouldn't have realised!! In fact the other day he was saying he couldn't believe how much Atticus kicked and my belly moved and that Saraya never moved that much to which I informed him I had irritable uterus because she moved 23.5 out of every 24hrs!!!! Duh... men!!! LOL I hope your furniture goes smoothly!!!

BB I hope your appt goes well!!!

And you lot stop complaining about the heat in case it disappears!! I love it!!! :]


----------



## Jenni4

Wez and Curlew.... Let's get going with those boys.... The girls are taking a strong lead!!!


----------



## Jenni4

And you to BB!!!! Forgot you were a blue bump!!!!


----------



## Tor81

BB, let us know what the sweep is like, is it worth trying to avoid?!

Caz, I agree its a bit too warm!

Sorry Eve, I'd prefer it was on the cold side rather than hot at the moment. Especially once baby is here I want to be able to dress them in cute clothes instead of a nappy and nothing else if this warmth continues. :)

Hann, nursery furniture pics coming right up... (bear in mind thats all it is, no other decoration at the moment!).

Delivery/assembly men just gone, they were lovely and no problem at all (apart from 4 phone calls to find us!). I hate that I get nervous about these things, its not as though it makes any difference, one of the things I need to work on.

I don't know what to do now... I might try and get an appointment to get my eyebrows waxed just to get me out of the house.

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0908.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## melissasbump

Morning!

Doodles congratulations on the arrival of Naomi! Cant wait for your birth story and pics!:happydance:

Sunshine, congrats too on your baby girl!:happydance:

Caz, Another action packed day for you! I dont know how you are doing it! i know i say that all the time but still!

Curlew, hope the pre op goes well and your wrists arent too bad today.

BBear, good luck with your sweep today!:thumbup:

Hann, leaky boobs! i havent had that yet, i keep squeezing but no joy! Lol, weird that it was just one!

Eve, Happy 38 weeks!:happydance:

Claire, ive heard of that therapy but dont know anything about it, sounds like a good thing to try though.

Freckles glad the BF has got better for you and Elliot is doing well! 2 weeks already! Wow!

Amanda, big :hugs: to you, sounds like the hospital are really messing you about. 2 days isnt long though, try and stay positive hunny xx

Tor, yay for nursery furniture arriving! Hope the delivery men arent too thick and dont hang around too long! Ribena, yes, im trying anything now! lol Oh just saw your nursery pics, what lovely colured wood where did you get that from? 

AFM Im being lazy today, OH got up at stupid o clock and it just seems to mess up my own body clock but he refuses to sleep in another room bless him! lol
Think im just gonna sit and chill for a bit xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel I hope you have a restful day!!

Tor you have to remember that here in Northern Ireland it rains most of the year so when the sun comes out we revel in it!! I swear I was meant to be born nearer the equator!!! I don't feel the heat the way most people do, even when I went to Africa I didn't feel too hot and still had hot showers!!!! 
I'm glad you got the furniture all day without a hassle!!


----------



## mummySS

Morning gals, only just woke up and had a great nights sleep, yay!! 

Gotta get going, I must get a leg wax today otherwise I can't wear shorts and risk going into labour looking like a gorilla! And since we just moved area I need to find somewhere local! 

Will come online properly later.

Doods - HUGE congrats on the birth of Naomi!! I'm so glad it went well, it sounds a lot less traumatic and more natural than H's birth so I'm really pleased for you, can't wait to see pics I bet she is gorgeous :happydance:

Catch up with the rest of ya later xx


----------



## Hann12

I'm back from meeting the NCT girls!

BB - did you get the sweep? How did it go?

Mel - hope you have a nice lazy day :)

Tor - the nursery looks really nice, I love it! Glad that the delivery people weren't a nuisance too!

Simmy - hope you get a good leg wax, I've managed to epilate all the way through so thats been good. Now that my bump has dropped its even easier.
In the past few days my bump has gone from measuring 35cm (it was always a couple of weeks behind) to 27cm!!

This afternoon I'm cleaning the oven and the carpet and just cleaned the kettle.
Everything is painful 'down there' bladder is hurting and bowel pain again. I also had some wetness earlier but not sure what that was and isn't happening now. Will monitor that! But I am feeling full of energy and ready to tackle the last of my chores. 
I am even going to do a french manicure!!

Looking forward to more baby news and I will update the graduate site shortly :)


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, i think your baby is gonna come sooner than you think! And before mine!! xx


----------



## Blue_bear

I agree with Mel, it sounds suspiciously close for you Hann!

Oh, and im still waiting for the midwife....gotta love when your just told 'lunchtime'

xx


----------



## Hann12

I don't know about that - BB you've had symptoms for weeks and have just gone overdue so I don't think there is rhyme or reason to any of it! I'd love to have the baby this weekend, if only we could chose hey!!

On a totally random note, I have just bought a product called 'Oust kitchen kettle descaler' it was only just over £2 and totally got all the limescale off the kettle. Amazing!
Yes sorry this is me getting excited about a clean kettle!!

BB - hope your appointment happens soon, so annoying when they are late but they always are!


----------



## caz_hills

BB - how annoying! Hope you are not waiting around for too much longer!

Hann - I agree, I think that you could be soon too! Loads of energy, cramps and pains - it's all looking good! 

Watched an NHS CD today about Breastfeeding. It was quite informative and with my hormones today had me in tears as they showed deliveries and I couldn't help but have a little cry! But onwards now - off to my swim later once lunch has gone down.


----------



## Hann12

Just updated the graduate front page and the girls really have taken over!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann - We did our kettle the other day too, used the descaler stuff that came with the steriliser, it is quite exciting! Lol. 
Yo make a good point about my baby.....but he is clearly taking after his father already an being a stubborn little bugger!

Caz - Hope you have a nice swim, i gave up on the thought of going when i realised how much i was likely to ache the next day!

Hubbys FB status today has just made me pmsl - 
'im a fan of sooty but really hope sweep can do his bit'
Funny man.....


----------



## caz_hills

BB - I am such a slow swimmer! I barely move, only make about 15 lengths but at least o feel like I'm doing some exercise. I used to run a lot so not being able to makes me feel a bit sad so swimming and walking are my only options now! I can't say I'm exercising though as I am so slow!!!!

Hann - maybe some of our yellow bumps will be boys then?! My bump has stopped growing too - got to 35 cms and it's stayed there since. MW said that it was as the baby gets engaged it won't grow to 38 cms etc so I was hoping it wasn't anything to worry about.


----------



## Hann12

BB that is funny!! Bless him :)

Its weird what excites us these days, a bit of limescale gone and I'm a very happy girl!


----------



## Hann12

Caz - the NCT girls I meet have all had reduced bump sizes now so think thats the norm. 
I knew mine had dropped but didn't realise that much. Its sore sitting down now - keep thinking I might snap the babies head. What a thing to worry about I know, even worse now I've seen it in writing!!


----------



## melissasbump

BB loving your hubbies FB status!

Hann, i was a bit like you over the weekend, was really having a cleaning frenzy and at last taking a bit of pride in my house again. my MW didnt measure my bump on Fri, but mines def dropped, its overhanging my foof. Just had some philly and biscuits for lunch and for the last hour been getting contraction like pains.

Caz, i got given a BF dvd at the beginning of my pregnancy but i havent watched it and now cant find it! Must look harder, it didnt really feel relevent at the time but it does now!

BTW dumb question alert.. a thread in 3rd tri made me think of this as i was under the impression that if you BF you still have to avoid the blue cheeses, pate etc? Can someone please clarify this for me as really looking forward to pate on toast asap but obviously not at the expense of my babies health. Sorry if i sound thick but i really dont have a scooby doo!


----------



## Britt11

ahh congratulations Doodles!! I was hoping to have a 4th of July baby but doesnt appear that is happening :growlmad:

Hope you ladies are doing well, 4 days over due now and slowly going crazy, absolutely no signs of LO- cramping has even subsided....

I have a drs apt today so hopefully there will be a good update of things starting at least
:hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Mel - I have no idea, I had heard that if your BF some babies will react badly to some foods you eat like spicy food, fizzy drinks etc but I didn't know you had to avoid certain food groups like in pregnancy.

I think I might have just lost some of my mucus plug - it wasn't a green colour or red, more yellowy and thick and clumped together. I'll have to ask the mw tomorrow.


----------



## Jenni4

39 week bump!! Is it over yet??
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-07-04 at 17.05 #2.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## melissasbump

Oh Hann hopefully it is! Yay you are getting so many signs!!

jenni,great bump pic,:thumbup: although seeing yours makes me feel like a beach whale!:wacko:


----------



## Jenni4

Melissa...I swear it's my webcam....it's very slimming!! I feel like I look a lot bigger than that in real life!!!


----------



## Hann12

Lovely bump pic Jenni!

I know I'm getting quite a few signs but I'm not taking it too seriously, I am sure I'll still be overdue. Greg is on his way back from his meeting now (not because I called him but because it finished early), so I can have the baby any time now when he gets back as I'll have my birthing companion and don't have to worry about getting to the hospital! Relief!
But reckon I'll still be here in 12 days :) 
Kind of need to be or I'll lose track of all the babies and I won't be able to post the announcements on the graduate site!


----------



## Blue_bear

Yay for plug Hann!

Mel - I think you do have to watch what your eating and drinking when bf, but dont think its as strict as when pregnant. I might be wrong tho!

I am STILL waiting for mw!!!


----------



## Hann12

I can't believe you are still waiting!! Hope she see's you soon!


----------



## caz_hills

Hi - back from my swim and just catching up!!

BB can't believe you are still waiting!!!!!! How annoying - hope you haven't missed any other plans for her being so late?

Hann - wow, hope it is your plug. How great would that be!! Plus Greg is nearly home so all would be perfectly timed! How can the MW tell that you hve lost your plug (sorry probaby a silly question!)?

Mel - not sure about foods during BF'ing - but it's a good point and I will be keen to know the answer too!

Jenni - love your bump pic! You look so slim!!! 

Tired now after my swim - my costume is soooooo tight now it's not even funny. Feel like such a wally but love floating around and enjoying the water.


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks for the nice comments girls! I feel huge! I have gained 36 pounds!!! I feel like my tush and arms are really taking on the extra weight! 

Anyone else brave enough to bare your due date bumps?? Would love to see them!!!


----------



## Tor81

Curlew, how did your pre op go today?

Mel, the nursery furniture is English Oak, it's gorgeous, although looks massive in our tiny room. The make is Boori & we ordered it at the Baby Show to get an amazing discount, still not cheap though.
Good question about what you can eat while BF... Hope someone can answer for us.

Simmy, yay for getting a good nights sleep, it makes such a difference. Did you find somewhere decent for a leg wax?

Hann, sounds like you're a bundle of energy, care to share some?! Careful with the cleaning chemicals.

BB, did your MW really just say "lunchtime" for your appointment time?! Lol. It's ridiculous that you're STILL waiting.
And your DH's FB status is genius, I bet so many people will be very confused when they see that!

Caz, I've seen that DVD, it made me cry too!

Britt, hope your doc appointment goes well & they can give you an indication of what's going on.

Jenni, great bump pic!

The spa I go to is closed on Monday so will have to get eyebrows done tomorrow, hope they're not too red when I meet the NCT girls in the afternoon. On Wed I might get my nails done. Trying to decide about bikini wax, it hasn't really grown back enough since the holiday to be worth it but it needs neatening, maybe I'll be brave & try the epilator later.

Off for a nap now, need to keep energy levels up because never know when they might be needed!!

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

AM STILL WAITING!! 

Honestly dont think she is going to come now :( Have text and rang her to which i have had no reply....i dont wanna be a pain because its obviously not an emergency but i really wanted that sweep today!!


----------



## Jenni4

so sorry you are still waiting BB!! It's so hard getting your hopes up just to be let down...do you think maybe she could have had an emergency?? Although, if so she still should have called! and it's not like you can yell at her when she gets there because you want to be nice to the lady who is invading your private parts!! :hugs:


----------



## Blue_bear

Jenni4 said:


> so sorry you are still waiting BB!! It's so hard getting your hopes up just to be let down...do you think maybe she could have had an emergency?? Although, if so she still should have called! and it's not like you can yell at her when she gets there because you want to be nice to the lady who is invading your private parts!! :hugs:

Exactly my thoughts Jen....Lol.

She has just text, she has got one more lady to see then she is coming here. DH got huffy because she is so late but i honestly dont care as long as it gets done today!!!

I will be brave and post my due date bump pic....but please be kind, my stretch marks are really bad :(
 



Attached Files:







40 weeks.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats to Doodle and Sunshine!! Lots of little girls lately!

BB, that sucks you are having to wait. I hope you get good news! Great bump!! 

Cute bump, Jenni! You look great! I'll do one tomorrow. My last bump shot. :(

Amanda, that really sucks. I hope they reconsider an get you in sooner. No matter what you'll get a beautiful baby boy very soon. :hugs:

Caz, sounds like a relaxing afternoon

Getting close Curlew!!

DM, hope you are doing okay. the video was so sweet!

Hannah, hope you get some rest soon. I'm glad DH is back. Yay for losing the plug!

Happy 38 weeks, Eve! I love you are keeping Chris up!

Good luck with your appointment, Britt. I hope things get moving for you

Love the furniture Tor! I love the dark wood.

Mel, I keep DH up! We have another bedroom but he says he doesn't want to leave me. :cloud9:

Simmy, I had a wax yesterday and a pedicure so my toes look cute!

AFM, Last appointment tomorrow, induction the day after tomorrow. :happydance: I'll be so happy meet my little man. I'm hoping more to be more dilated, effaced and baby is further down. Relaxing today. Went to the inlaws yesterday and had some hamburgers and hot dogs. My SIL drives me insane sometimes. She was more worried about setting off fireworks than her daughter that had a 102.5 (39 degrees Celsius) fever!!! WTF?! Made me soo mad! :growlmad:

Happy 4th of July to my fellow Americans!! :icecream:


----------



## Jenni4

Fabulous bump!! so glad she's on her way!! no big deal about the stretchies...they fade with time and are worth the wonderful baby at the end!


----------



## Blue_bear

Thanks guys, my friend next door (who has the same mw) thinks im absolutly nuts for looking forward to something so awful and awkward! Lol. 
Hopefully she wont be too much longer now.....

Wez - Not long for you now! :)


----------



## Starry Night

BB - my stretch marks are bigger. I had always heard they were genetic and my mom always said she only got a few on her hips so I was shocked that they were so bad. But just a few days ago I found out that my mom's mom got them REALLY bad as well. She would joke that some were so big that she thought she should be able to see the baby through it soon. I hope your little one comes soon!

Mrs Wez - not much longer! that's so exciting!

AFM - went through two whole days of cramps and contractions that only led to one huge false alarm. grrr!!!! They were actually getting painful enough to make me go "owie owie" ha ha! But of course, just as I got DH to pull out the watch to time them they went away!! And I haven't had a thing since. Just more seperating hips and pelvic pressure. boo!


----------



## Hann12

BB I went to sleep and woke up and you are still waiting!! How annoying! I would be the same though that as long as she comes thats the main thing. I'd also just want it over with as you have prepared yourself for it!

The bumps are great - I will post one, just need Greg to take it for me.

Wez - it sounds like you are feeling a bit better, can enjoy today and that you are looking forward to the induction. Thats fab!

It has taken Greg 4 hours to get back from Birmingham so I am lucky I wasn't in labour. He can't go again!! 
Just finished the oven, it didn't turn our as good as I hoped but hey I tried!


----------



## Starry Night

Oh and congrats to doodle on the birth of Naomi!! 

Happy Independence Day to my American neighbours to the south! Hope it's festive and not too hot for those still carrying their bumps around.

Jenni - your bump is very nice. I love the shape. Mine is so flabby...of course...I eat a diet of brownies and hot dogs...


----------



## melissasbump

B Bear, cant believe you are still waiting at least she has contacted you now though, i sont know about you though but i find it really unprofessional the way people text for work/business requirements now. Great bump pic too, im too scared to post mine now!

Wez, happy Independance day, you sound happier today and more positive!

Starry, Happy Independance day to you too, sorry that the pains and cramping appear to have lead to nothing, im sure it wont be long now though

Tor, lovely furniture, i went to the baby show in london and they were doing some great offers.

Hann, glad Greg is back, i would be very nervous about being left on my own at this stage now. Maybe thats coz im a wimp though! lol

Just had a homemade curry, maybe it wil wake baby up and bring on labour... lol, im just hopeful of anything at this stage. Wheres Eve, was hoping she could answer my dumb BF question!
Am very crampy right now though, so im liking that very much!


----------



## curlew

Happy independence day to those in the States.

BB - at least your mw will be there soon, bit of a pain hanging off so long though. Bump pic is great. I am hoping to do one tomorrow before I go in to hospital on weds.

Hann - sounds like things are going well lots of signs there, could be sooner than you think.

Mel -the only things they suggest avoiding are things that may make the baby a bit colicy such as cauliflower, brocolli, spicy food, onions etc. Also avoid peanuts if there is a history of allergies in the family. They also advise that if you have alcohol to avoid breastfeeding for a couple of hours per unit consumed afterwards. Other than that pate, soft cheese etc are all back in play. I have an order with DH to go and get me an M&S brie grape and cranberry sandwich after my section lol as I have missed it sooo much.

Tor - the furniture is lovely, glad they found you okay and managed to put in up without too many complications.

Eve - sorry I am already doing a rain dance. I do not want to be in hospital in this heat. It was like this when I had DS and I was too hot.

Britt - hope your Dr's appt went okay.

Jenni - great bump picture.

wez - good luck for your appt tomorrow. Fingers crossed things have moved on for you.

starry - good that you are starting to feel pains though as things must be starting to happen for you.

AFM - Pre op was fine. All checks were okay and baby was good. Have a couple of tablets to take on tuesday night at midnight and wednesday morning at 6am for anti acid, got measured for my sexy surgical stockings for DVT and had bloods taken. Urine sample was clear so got rid of my ketones which I was pleased about. Not much to do now just to wait for wednesday. Did an hours ironing this morning and then my mum helped me dye my hair this afternoon after hospital so that was good. But have just chilled the rest of the day as so hot.

Planning to go out with a friend and her two boys tomorrow for a couple of hours to let DS have a play, the will get ironing finished, dust livingroom and clean bathroom. The rest of the day will be to chill.


----------



## melissasbump

Ahhh thanks Curlew thats really helpful!
Glad the pre op went well, DVT stockings sound very sexy lol! Make sure you get plenty of R and R tomorrow, dont do too much housework!!


----------



## Hann12

Curlew I'm so pleased it went well today! So close now!! 

I think the cleaning has got to me, I didn't think it was fumey at all, nothing seemed to smell but when I just went to eat dinner I just felt sick. I had 2 mouthfuls and had to stop. Normally if I feel sick eating helps but not today. Just put some lemon squash in my water and hope that will perk me up.


----------



## caz_hills

Wez - enjoy your last two days before baby comes. It is going to go so quickly!

Starry - shame those pains didn't turn into anything more productive.... Boo.... 

Hann - glad Greg is home now and baby stayed put for today.

Mel - fingers crossed for the curry! And cramps are good! Hope they are productive ones.

Tor - the furniture looks great! I'm so gladthey got there and it wasn't too stressful.

BB - hope the MW isthere now - it's a little after lunchtime!

I'm off out now with the girls from work - looking forward to catching up on tw gossip and hearing what is going on. I've switched really quickly into baby mode but can't wait to hear all about the goings on at work!

Hope to catch up later to some baby news or some good signs from people!!!


----------



## MrsWez

Hann12 said:


> Curlew I'm so pleased it went well today! So close now!!
> 
> I think the cleaning has got to me, I didn't think it was fumey at all, nothing seemed to smell but when I just went to eat dinner I just felt sick. I had 2 mouthfuls and had to stop. Normally if I feel sick eating helps but not today. Just put some lemon squash in my water and hope that will perk me up.

I'm having the same problem with eating. I eat a couple bites and I feel really full and nauseous. :nope: thirsty as hell though. Strange.


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay Mel!! I was out at Castle Espie with the FIL we took Saraya to feed the ducks since she's been so unwell the last couple of weeks. There is nothing you NEED to avoid while BF, it's totally not a silly question because your food/medications etc do transfer into your milk. Medications are really the only thing you need to be really aware of while BF, always check with the pharmacist or a dr before taking something while BFing. I copied this from Babycentre because it gives a more lengthy description and I'm exhausted and having HORRENDOUS hayfever right now [my eyes are swollen so typing this is hard!].



> Some nursing moms find they can eat whatever they like. While it's true that some strongly flavored foods may change the taste of your milk, most babies seem to enjoy a variety of breast milk flavors! Generally, the dominant flavors of your diet  whether soy sauce or chili peppers  were in your amniotic fluid during pregnancy. Fetuses swallow a fair amount of amniotic fluid before birth, so when they taste those flavors again in their mother's breast milk, they're already accustomed to them.
> 
> Occasionally a baby will be fussy at the breast or gassy after you eat a particular food. If you notice a pattern, avoid that food for a few days. To test whether that food really was the cause, reintroduce it once and see if there's an effect. Mothers report that babies most often object to chocolate; spices (cinnamon, garlic, curry, chili pepper); citrus fruits and their juices, like oranges, lemons, limes, and grapefruit; strawberries; kiwifruit; pineapple; the gassy veggies (onion, cabbage, garlic, cauliflower, broccoli, cucumbers, and peppers); and fruits with a laxative effect, such as cherries and prunes.
> 
> A daily cup or two of coffee is fine, but too much caffeine can interfere with your baby's sleep or make him fussy. Remember that caffeine is also found in some sodas, teas, and over-the-counter medicines.
> 
> It's also okay to have an occasional alcoholic drink. But having more than one drink increases your blood alcohol level to the point that the alcohol gets into your milk. If you plan on having more than one drink at a time, wait two hours per drink before resuming nursing (or nurse, then have your glass of wine). There's no need to pump and dump unless your breasts are full and it's still not time to feed your baby. Moderate or heavy drinking is definitely not recommended while breastfeeding. An old wive's tale suggests that dark beer increases milk production, but recent studies suggest this is not true and that alcohol, in fact, reduces milk production.
> 
> If your baby has allergy symptoms (such as eczema, fussiness, congestion, or diarrhea), they may be caused by something he's in regular contact with, such as soap, mildew, or foods he's eating himself. Or he may be reacting to foods you eat that get into his system via your breast milk. It usually requires a bit of detective work to figure out exactly what's causing the sensitivity.
> 
> If you think that something you're eating is causing problems for your baby, it's usually something you've eaten two to six hours before feeding. The most common culprits include cows' milk products, followed by soy, wheat, egg, nuts, and corn or corn syrup.
> 
> Talk to your baby's doctor before you omit any foods from your diet. If avoiding a food could cause a nutritional imbalance (for example, if you eliminate all dairy products), you may need to see a nutritionist for advice on substituting other foods or taking nutritional supplements. Continue taking your prenatal vitamin as long as your baby's fully breastfed to cover any gaps in your own diet.

Hann glad Greg is back and that you had a relaxing afternoon and are happy with your kettle LOL Definitely sounds like your plug, mine was clear this time too, so I wouldn't worry about that. It just looks like a crazy big lump LOL

Curlew glad everything went well today with your pre-op but keep the rain AWAY!!!

BB honey those stretch marks aren't bad AT ALL!! I swear my tummy is covered from one end to the other in fact my body has run out of tummy space and they're now crawling down my legs.... SERIOUSLY!

Don't know who I've missed... sorry!!


----------



## Hann12

That's exactly how I feel Wez, sooo thirsty but the thought of food makes me feel sick!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Its done!!

For those that asked, it wasnt toooo bad. Not plesant by any stretch but its bearable for the 30 secs they need to do it. 
Baby is well and truly engaged, cervix has started to thin and she could get a finger tip in. She did the S&S round the babies head - which is actually what i a)found the most uncomfortable b)just plain wierd that she could feel my babies head!! Lol. 

Anyway....time will tell! She is coming back to do another one Friday if im still here and Ive been booked for induction on the 15th. I seriously dont want to get there but its nice to have a definate end date too. 

Hann - Sorry your feeling sick. I did that cleaning the oven a while back and ended up being really sick. 

Curlew - Definatly rest up before weds!

Caz - Hope you have a lovely evening out.


----------



## MrsWez

YAY, BB!! That's good things are moving along!! My S&S wasn't too bad, more uncomfortable than anything. 

Thanks ladies, I'm feeling pretty good today! I have this sudden burst of energy and positivity! 

Hannah, I think I've had a gallon of water today.

My stretch marks could make a street map of New York City, there are so many. :(


----------



## melissasbump

Eve, many thanks for that, its very helpful!

B Bear, glad the sweep is done at last, i reckon things will start to happen for you now! Exciting!!


----------



## MrsWez

Okay my UK ladies. I have a question. My DH's cousin who works at Manchester Uni went to Edinburgh and was telling me about Iron Brew/Irn Bru. What is it?


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez it's a disgusting energy drink!


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> Wez it's a disgusting energy drink!

That's what he said but he also said it was really popular. I feel the same way about Red Bull. It has this weird aftertaste.


----------



## Aaisrie

I hate red bull too!! I think Irn bru has annn aquired taste maybe?


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> I hate red bull too!! I think Irn bru has annn aquired taste maybe?

I'm glad I'm not the only one that hates it. People look at me like I grew another head when I say I hate it.

I guess, he said it's really sugary. ick


----------



## Aaisrie

Nah it's GROSS!! lol But then I like stuff most people don't like liquorice lol


----------



## MrsWez

Same here! We could be food buddies!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hahah so we're boke buddies, boob buddies and now food buddies!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

I like iron bru!! Not a fan of red bull though.....
Also not sure how you really describe the taste of iron bru, its bright orange in colour! lol.


----------



## MrsWez

Aaisrie said:


> Hahah so we're boke buddies, boob buddies and now food buddies!! LOL!!!!

:friends:


----------



## MrsWez

Blue_bear said:


> I like iron bru!! Not a fan of red bull though.....
> Also not sure how you really describe the taste of iron bru, its bright orange in colour! lol.

I have to say I'm intrigued by this beverage.


----------



## Aaisrie

Wez if you want I could send you some? I don't know how well it'll travel but if you're really that curious?


----------



## MrsWez

No, LOL, thanks for the offer though. There are plenty of strange beverages here in the states I have yet to try.


----------



## fifi-folle

Irn Bru is not an energy drink it's just another fizzy drink like Cola or lemonade. Personally I am unusual as a Scottish person in that I don't like it, it hurts my teeth! But it is Scotland's second national drink (to whisky)!
Here's the wiki


----------



## samzi

maybe you were thinking of lucozade?


----------



## Blue_bear

Wez - Do you get Mountain Dew over there? I love that stuff and you cant get it here any more :( They have brought out a crappy energy version but its just not the same :(


----------



## MrsWez

We have Mountain Dew, original and it's varieties, almost every store has a generic version too. I can't tell you the last time I've had one. I just a root beer, it was yummy.


----------



## DragonMummy

Evening all.


OMG I love Irn bru! When I was at college we were all addicted to the Irn Bru flavour chewy bars - yummah!!!

Soph has just had her first bath. Check out her immmense floofeh hair!

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/270932_10150683436980023_781605022_19256703_4152484_n.jpg


----------



## melissasbump

Wez can you send me some Reeces cereal, reeces pieces, reeces cups, and peanut butter captain crunch please?


----------



## Hann12

I hate iron bru - they put it in that WKD alcopop too!!
On the other hand I love red bull.....

BB - So glad that you got the sweep, I think you'll get some good results from it. Pretty creepy that they felt the top of the head! I'd be thinking that the baby will fall out!

Have to say I am looking forward to my MW appointment tomorrow to see what they say about all the symptoms etc. I have managed to eat a bit of cake after my mum told me I needed to eat to conserve energy in case it does happen. Still the thought of chicken makes me want to throw up. Its like being back in first tri ha ha!!


----------



## Hann12

Gorgeous photo Linds - she is one little cutie - could love to give her a cuddle!
I want mine!!


----------



## MrsWez

melissasbump said:


> Wez can you send me some Reeces cereal, reeces pieces, reeces cups, and peanut butter captain crunch please?

I don't know if it would be edible by the time it got there but I would be more than happy to send you Reese's Products. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsWez

DM, I love her crazy hair!! She looks so cuddly!


----------



## Blue_bear

MrsWez said:


> We have Mountain Dew, original and it's varieties, almost every store has a generic version too. I can't tell you the last time I've had one. I just a root beer, it was yummy.

I am SO jealous :cry:


----------



## melissasbump

Reeces stuff ROCKS! Especially the cereal! Im so jealous of amercian cereals


----------



## melissasbump

gorgeous pic DM XX


----------



## MrsWez

The two most sugary foods in America, Cereal and Soda!! LOL I wish I could just push it through the screen to you guys. Although now I want Reese's Peanut Butter Cup cereal, thanks Mel!


----------



## melissasbump

MrsWez said:


> The two most sugary foods in America, Cereal and Soda!! LOL I wish I could just push it threw the screen to you guys. Although now I want Reese's Peanut Butter Cup cereal, thanks Mel!

At least you can get hold of it! lol


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG am soooo hungry after reading all this!!! I need to stop eating. I'm only 4lbs heavier than before I got pregnant but I was a few stone overweight then so I really could lose 2.5 stone. Hopefully the BF will help use up some of my calories!


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel you can get reeses cups and pieces here!! The Capt'n crunch cereals [as well as apple jacks and froot loops etc] you can get on Amazon.co.uk!

My bad FF I thought it was an energy drink!! It's still gross!!!

DM Sophie's hair is sooo gorgeous I wanna snuggle her!!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Aaisrie said:


> Mel you can get reeses cups and pieces here!! The Capt'n crunch cereals [as well as apple jacks and froot loops etc] you can get on Amazon.co.uk!
> 
> My bad FF I thought it was an energy drink!! It's still gross!!!
> 
> DM Sophie's hair is sooo gorgeous I wanna snuggle her!!!

Totally gross, I agree! The amount of sugar in it, it should be considered an energy drink!!

AFM midwife reflexologist worked on my cervix this morning, and has said if I don't have baby by next Monday she'll do a sweep when she sees me next! Unfortunately she also thinks baby is having another growth spurt (symptoms are there: starving, knackered, pains. And baby still has room to turn over which tends to mean I can't feel movement, nightmare!) this is on top of several mws already commenting that it's a big baby! I'm guessing over 8lbs! Still bigger babies are supposedly easier to birth and feed better (ok I'm trying to convince myself!!)


----------



## Aaisrie

FF I was given a guestimate of over 9lb and told the same by both my consultant and community MW! The MW said that bigger babies can't hide in the crevices and because of their weight gravity helps them out more too so you tend to get shorter labours. She said that sometimes because of the size people do need cut but then a lot of people with small babies get cut to help labour progress anyways. One of the BnB girls from here has a 6mo old who was over 10lb at birth [she's not that big a girl either!] and she had no cuts or tears and birthed him naturally!


----------



## curlew

love the convo re irnbru. Its made in the barrs factory which is about 10 miles from me. DH loves it and I loathe it (kind of the marmite reaction). It's a hugely popular drink in scotland where it originates and is most often bought in cans or in glass bottles (which you get 30p back on when you take back to the shop and buy another bottle). Retails at £1.10 and there is 710ml in a bottle. It does contain iron but in very small amounts. Its not an energy drink its just a soda and has been around since 1901 when it was first made in Falkirk around 5 miles from me lol.

this may help.https://www.irn-bru.co.uk/our-drinks.html


----------



## Aaisrie

Curlew is the house cleaning irn bru knowledged woman to know!!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Curlew I didn't realise you were near Falkirk, I spent a few years of my teens in Bo'ness! Parents only moved away in December!


----------



## curlew

Lindsay - totally love sophies picture. That is so going to be one for the wall at her 21st lol. hope your feeling okay honey.

Yep I'm sandwiched between Cumbernauld (where the barrs factory is) Falkirk and Stirling so very central.

Lol its not me with all the facts it was DH. I started to laugh at the number of people saying they didn't like it as I detest it too and DH started spouting all these facts.


----------



## Aaisrie

Ahahaha men!!! They are so protective of their likes huh? :]


----------



## curlew

yep eve DH sees it as a national drink and is very patriotic lol. he wouldn't even think about touching whiskey though lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Chris gets funny about people playing guitar, especially if they're introduced as being really good he stands there and talks about how shit they are and everything they're doing wrong *rolls eyes*


----------



## DragonMummy

Martin is like that with football..... yawn....


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL DM I can see you're a footy fan!!! HAHA Chris likes football but prefers rugby


----------



## caz_hills

He he just got back from dinner and a walk and loving the chat about soft drinks. My hubbie would love this as he works in the soft drinks industry!

For what it's worth I LOVE mountain dew - drinks gallons of it whenever we holiday in the US. we found it here too once and bought some back 

Not an iron bru fan though - ne'er liked the taste!!!!

Sorry I know I am missing lots of people - I can't scroll back on my iPhone.

BB - glad the MW got to you eventually and the sweep was ok. As I'm getting closer to due date am thinking it's more and more likely that I will have one as I have an ppointment in for next Friday at the hospital. Good to know what it was like.

Ate far too much at dinner - gorgeous sticky toffee pudding!!! Had a lovely catch up with the girls too - great gossip!


----------



## SugarBeth

hey everyone, finally getting around to being on the computer for a moment!

Hann, thanks for adding Katie to the graduates page!

breastfeeding is rough. Katie's a natural though, she latches well and wants to feed for a half hour to over an hour! Obviously my nipples are sore and bleeding a bit. My breasts are killing me too, think my milk is about to come on because they're so hard!

I thought I'd show a few pictures. there's a bunch more in my blog though with some additional info! 

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/086.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/112.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/213.jpg
Katie and her very proud daddy:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/223.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww SB she is so cute!! She looks like her daddy!!! BF is REALLY tough!! Labour is easy in comparison lol Keep at it girl!!!


----------



## Hann12

SB she is totally gorgeous! I'm glad she is feeding well but the nipple thing doesn't sound like fun! Hopefully when the milk comes in it will get easier! Keep us posted :) 

Caz - glad you had a nice night out! 
I was meant to be seeing take that tomorrow night but am not going, very sad as I was a loyal fan from the beginning and have been to all their concerts but I don't think I could cope with the crowds and the journeys especially the one home. Sad times! 

We just had a funny realisation that one of these nights it will be the last night that Greg and I sleep together just the two of us without baby. 
He has also just told me that he has a really important meeting on Thursday so ideally I need to hold out until Friday. I still think I'll be next week at the earliest but there is something about tempting fate!!


----------



## Hann12

Oh and just saw article saying that Victoria beckham isn't having her baby today but is due very soon. The wait to find out the name continues.....


----------



## Sherri81

Hello ladies! I am back, after just being released with Colby yesterday. I haven't read back yet as I have no idea where I even left off on the 17th of June. 

I posted my entire birth story with pics in the Third Tri section for anyone who wants to read it.

And if someone could maybe sum up what's happened in the past couple of weeks, that would be great!

I know Anna had her boy, and Lindsay had her girl, and I see Sugar Beth has had her baby, as the pics were on the current page (lol), but I can't wait to hear if other's have had their's yet.


----------



## Aaisrie

Welcome back Sherri!!! Colby is so adorable!! He really looks like his name too. BV and Doods had theirs too... I don't know who you know and don't know about!! Might be worth checking the graduates thread? A bunch of people have had varying signs of early labour anddd been betting who's gonna be next and who's not.... umm I can't think of what else has happened... lol


----------



## MrsWez

Hope you are doing well, Sherri. Doodle, Sunshinemum, Foxforce, SB, BV, Clareabell and DM all had baby girls. I hope Colby is doing good too. he's such a cutie.

Katie is beautiful, SB! She looks like her daddy! I hope BF gets a little easier now that your milk is coming in. hang in there. 

AFM, I got pulled over!!! Stupid cop said I was speeding! Which I was not, luckily I walked away with just a warning. I wanted to cry, my DH thought it was crap too. He was happy I was driving as he usually drives faster than me.


----------



## Hann12

Urgh I can't sleep!! Soooo annoying......


----------



## BlueViolet

I finally got a free minute. It's been a feeding marathon since we got back from the hospital Friday night. We've been trying to fatten Jillian up, so every two hours I've been feeding regardless whether she's hungry or not. I'm loving all the cuddles, but it's been driving me nuts. My nipples are being used for about 1.5hrs out of every 2hrs, which is completely crazy (I get slightly longer in between feedings at night). I'm trying to avoid formula supplements, so I've been supplementing her feeding with pumped milk. We have an appointment tomorrow morning for another weight check and then hopefully we can ease up. Poor girl had a tough time latching because she's been so sleepy. I wish I could let her work up an appetite on her own. When she's hungry she does great, so there's a plus. I've been using Lansinoh lanolin and the gel pads that you put in the fridge and I'm surviving all the nipple torture. Meanwhile, I feel like a regular MOO cow. I dripped down my torso and leg earlier and it was absolutely nuts. My boobs are out of control. 

SB, Katie is gorgeous. Congrats!

Wez, it stinks about the speeding warning. 

Sherri, welcome back. I would love to see some pictures. I'm not on Facebook. Can you post a link to your birth story?

Eve, thanks for the BF advice. I've been trying to do just one boob at a time. Either way, both get pumped every few hours so I can supplement with breast milk instead of formula. I feel like it's a battle, but I'm winning. I can't wait to toss out or donate the rest of the formula :)

Hann, I had a similar realization right before I went into labor. I thought it was going to be our last weekend as a family of two and it was. I had this huge urge to get everything absolutely ready the two days prior to having my water break. Maybe it's a sign that you're really close :) 

Caz, the sticky toffee pudding sounds delicious. I stuffed my face with Tiramisu earlier. My in-laws brought a two serving container for us yesterday and I ate it all :blush:

Sorry for leaving people out...I have tons of pages to catch up with. If only I could type while pumping...I'm tempted to buy one of those bra things that the bottles hook up to. I'd feel silly, but it would be useful. 

Oh, yeah, here are more pictures. I've been snapping up pictures like she's going to grow overnight and I'm going to miss these moments. I figured I can't have enough. I'd like to order birth announcements, although it's going to be interesting to figure out when I'll find the time to write out the addresses. I have huge admiration for those of you who have more than one kid. I don't know how you juggle it all. You should get superhero costumes :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0028.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0055.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0062.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0071.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0004.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsWez

Jillian is so precious! What a cute little girl. All these cute babies are making me crave mine even more! Hope BF gets better, BV. I thought of this when you mentioned your boobs :holly:


----------



## BlueViolet

LOL! Yeah, that's me but with less bouncing...HAHA! Just to think I started out as modest B. I have no clue what I have now, but they feel gigantic. How are you feeling, Wez? I bet you're counting down the hours until you get to meet Jonathon :) I bet he'll be a cutie!


----------



## MrsWez

BlueViolet said:


> LOL! Yeah, that's me but with less bouncing...HAHA! Just to think I started out as modest B. I have no clue what I have now, but they feel gigantic. How are you feeling, Wez? I bet you're counting down the hours until you get to meet Jonathon :) I bet he'll be a cutie!

I'm doing good now that I'm getting closer. I have an OB appointment tomorrow morning. He's staying active so that's good. I don't know despite the contractions and pain today, I feel like I have a lot of energy and am very optimistic. :hugs: So happy for you and SB still. My text buddies have all had their babies!

Are you doing anything for the 4th?


----------



## BlueViolet

Good luck with your appointment. I hope they figure out a way to make things progress as naturally as possible. 

As for plans for the 4th, we're enjoying our time without visitors. It's our first day without anyone visiting, which is ironic since it's a big holiday, but it's sooo nice to have some quiet time to cuddle and relax and of course, feed like crazy. My husband is out getting more diapers. I bought a bunch of size 1s, but they're too small, so we need more infant sized ones. I have 12 more min till the next feeding marathon starts.


----------



## Sherri81

Here's some pics. I'm doing this while pumping, lol.

First one is 8 hours old. Second is 11 days.
 



Attached Files:







Colby 8 hours old.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4









colby 11 days.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BlueViolet

Awww, how cute! He's adorable, Sherri! You're great at multitasking. I'll have to learn...


----------



## MrsWez

It's great you have some alone time, BV. I hope they can get me sorted out too.


----------



## mummySS

Aww BV and SB - you both have gorgeous little girls. 

BV I'm glad you managed to find some time to update us. Big kudos to you on the BF battle, sounds like you're doing a fabulous job! 

Sherri I read your birth story - Am so pleased Colby is finally home and all is well. You take it easy girl, you've been through loads and need to make sure you let your body recover. Colby is adorable!

Loving the convos about soft drinks. I remain firmly in the cream soda gang :haha:

Does anyone remember the advert for Irn Bru in the 80s? "it's not a drink from those crazy yanks, it's made right here and it's tougher than tanks, made in Scotland from girders, unpronounceable too, Irn Bru..." or something like that lol! Curlew bet your husband would know :haha:


----------



## Sherri81

BV, the key to pumping and doing other stuff... cup your boob underneath and grasp the boob funnel thingy (very technical here, lol) with the fingers of the same hand. It leaves one hand free and stops the leakage etc that can happen when suction is lost. Don't even try double pumping as you're just asking for a runny mess! I can usually pump myself out in 20 minutes now, thank God. At first it was taking like an hour per session. So I hear you on the time issue. He used to have a 3 hour schedule, so I would go to the NICU, feed him, visit him etc. That was an hour. Make my way back to my room and pump, there's another hour. Then I had 1 hour in betwee to shower, update people, eat etc... Usually I just didn't eat. 

I would love it if he would transition to the breast entirely, so I didn't have to do the pumping step in between, but they doubt it will happen now. 

Kind of feel like a failure in that respect. Two babies now, and neither one is a breast feeder. They both had breast milk that was expressed; Greg for 4 months, and who knows how long for Colby.

They say Colby has a great rooting reflex, and a good strong jaw, but when they try to latch him, he just falls asleep.

In one respect, I kind of maybe didn't give him the time to transition onto it, but when you can't come home from the hospital until he is ready to take a full oral feed, then there isn't a chance to breastfeed when its taking so long to latch him... We could have stayed in the hospital for another few weeks if I made him stick to strictly breast feeding. By doing bottles, its easier for him, and you can see exactly how much he's taking.

So I feel shitty, but he's still getting breast milk, its just not coming directly from me, in the moment.


----------



## Hann12

Morning! What lovely photos you have all posted!
BV - well done to you for the breast feeding, it sounds like seriously hard work, I hope I manage with it!! She looks lovely though :)

Sherri - It sounds like you are doing really well. In my opinion I think the important thing is that he still gets the breast milk rather than how he gets it. With everything that has happened I think you are doing an amazing job! He is totally gorgeous too!

Simmy - I can't remember that advert - I always think of WKD when I think of Irun Bru because that was always the drink at uni they would try and sell off cheap, until they finally developed other flavour ones - the blue wkd, and then vk's. They gave me such a bad stomach, think the sugar literally rotted you from the inside. Nothing to do with the alcohol lol!!

I had another really rubbish nights sleep. Took me forever to get to sleep, then I was waking every hour or so. For a couple of hours I had pains that I can only describe as stomach pains like indigestion coming in waves. They weren't so painful that I thought that they were labour pains, I guess either I had bad indigestion (though I had no dinner) or they were preparing pains. Either way they were sore but I did get back to sleep eventually. The baby was also shifting a lot, not sure if its in a new position, it now feels so big I can't tell what position its in. 
I'm glad I'm seeing the Dr today (9.40) and then the MW at 1pm. I originally had the dr booked in but managed to get a mw appointment too so kept both, figured I'd see what they both said! 

Hope everyone else had a better nights sleep than me! I'm going to try and rest again now before I have to get up....


----------



## gw76

Ahh BF! it is the toughest part of this whole experience I think. Hailey is a great breast feeder, unlike her older brother. With Cameron I pumped for 2 months and bottle fed him both breast milk and formula. He just wouldn't latch on, no matter what I did! I also had PND and the stress of trying to get him to BF was TOO much!
As for Hailey, she is feeding really well - thank goodness...

Sherri - I am so glad you are home and things are going well - Colby is lovely!

BV - Jillian is beautiful - I love all the cute outfits - very trendy O:)

SB - Katie is too cute in her car seat photo...love the chubby cheeks!

MrsWez - it won't be long now...

I can't remember everything that I read (back a few pages) and I need to get back to bed - Hailey has fed, is sleeping and so should I be!

Hope everyone is doing well O:)


----------



## Blue_bear

Morning ladies, lots of lovely baby pics :) 

Glad to hear your home Sherri.

Hann - I had a crap night too, my hips are so painful its ridiculous. 

Need to find something to do today, i cant bear to spend another day sat in the house doing nothing!


----------



## caz_hills

Beth  gorgeous photos of Katie! Thanks for posting them.

Sherri  love the photos of Colby as well! Glad you are home safely.

Wez  rubbish at being pulled over by the police but so glad they let you off with a warning. Youre 9 months pregnant, the last thing you needed was a speeding ticket!!!! Good luck with your appointment today as well.

BV  breastfeeding sounds tough  but I hope it is getting better. Love the photos as well.

Simmy  I dont remember the Iron Bru advert...... but I do like cream soda as well  anything fizzy for me!!!!

Hann  I hope your appointments go well this morning and that they can tell you how youre progressing. It all seems so positive and that youre really going in the right direction  lets hope it is!!

GW  glad Hailey is feeding well too. 

AFM  seeing the doctor again at 8.50 am about my high blood pressure and the results of the urine sample. Fingers crossed everything is ok. Neel has a big meeting today and another on Thursday so isnt around  wish he could come with me. I know its not a big appointment but would like the company and support. But poor him has to work and cant get out of it. Hmmmmm :shrug:

Will post shortly and let you know how we get on! x


----------



## Hann12

BB - hopefully today will be the day for you or at least the start if it! I'm glad that my appointments take up most of the day, gives me something to focus on!! 
Will keep you updated!


----------



## Hann12

Oh Caz good luck at the dr's - hope the results are okay, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## curlew

SB - katie is gorgeous and looks just like her daddy. Sorry you are havong sore nipples with BF.

BV - glad Jillian is doing well and beautiful pictures. Fingers crossed she will have put on the weight and you can slacken off the BF a bit.

Sherri - glad you and colby are finally home. How is your son taking to being a big brother? Colby is so cute.

Mummyss - cant recall the advert myself but will ask DH when he comes home tonight.

Hann - hope you go and midwife appts go well. 

Caz - glad you had a nice evening out with your work colleagues. Sticky toffee pudding - yum may have to go get one for tonights tea. Good luck at the doctors, hope BP is okay.

wez - thats rubbish getting pulled over when you weren't even speeding. Good luck for your OB appt tomorrow.

GW - glad Hailey has taken to BF and that you are both doing well.

BB - hope you find something to do today so you dont get too bored.

AFM - have done 2 loads of washing and made flapjacks so far and am now off out with a friend and her two boys so that DS can play for a while.


----------



## caz_hills

Curlew - wow, so much done already and it's only 9.10 am!!!

Hann - good luck today at both appointments, will be thinking of you and hope to hear great news!

So back from doctors now - urine sample came back fine, blood pressure is same as last time - higher than my normal reading but no higher (and still in 'normal' region). So they just want me to see the MW again next Tuesday as a check up but don't seem worried. 

But am sitting here in tears as it took her ages to find the heartbeat. I was so worried - I've been rushing around this morning getting ready for the appointment that I hadn't felt any real movement. So panicked when she couldn't find it. But she was looking for it on the right side when the baby lies on the left so not sure if it was her fault or not - but she did get it once I pointed this out. She also said that she can't tell whether baby is engaged or not - I was really disappointed as I've been walking and swimming loads and it's been moving further in, now she can't tell. 

Am soooo hormonal at the moment - just keep worrying that baby is ok and have I felt enough movements even though yesterday baby was going crazy! Am going to have a little lie down with a cold drink and hopefully baby will move about and reassure me.

Sorry for the moan and whinge.... I'll have a little word with myself and come back feeling better xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

sorry i havent been able to keep you guys up to date and thank you Hannah for updating people :-D

i had Flynn on the 21st June 2011 @ 11:04pm GMT weighing at 7lb 1oz it all started when i was told to go in on the 20th to be induced well i went in that day and they told me they wasnt going to start me off because they was very busy... anyways by the 21st in the afternoon i got told that i can do to the delivary suite and they will begin the induction.... got down there and i was so nervous i wanted to cry and i didnt know why i was just so over welmed about it all happening.. so anyway i got told to lay on the bed and they said they will check to see if i was dilated so i laied down and the midwife gave me the gas and air because she said that she will brake my waters and it might hurt... soooo i sucked on that and felt her feel around and she said i was 1cm and by the time she broke my water i went up a cm... i was shocked how that happend but anyway they told me if nothing kicked in after an hour they will put me on a hormone drip so they put the femflong (needle in hand) in and attached me to the drip and was uping it every half hour i believe it was...
they left me for a while and they said that they will check how dilated i am about 10pm anyway i was ready to push by 10:30pm i think it was, im not good at remembering well at the moment but i got checked and they told me i was only 7cm but i wouldnt listen and when i went to go and push i went from 7cm to 10cm so quick that he was ready to come out, well by the time i poped him out i was just on very little gas and air and he was placed stright on to me skin to skin.... it took him 2hrs and 35mins from start to finish and he is 2 weeks old today
he is being boobie fed and forumla also and is a happy lad.

this was took about an hour after he was born and dressed


this was his going home outfit... he still cant fit in it as hes so tiny


this was took yesterday at my mums in his swing


this is Skye feeding Flynn


this one is Jason feeding Flynn


----------



## Hann12

Lovely photos Anna and glad Flynn is doing well!

Curlew - you are truly super woman!!

Caz - big :hugs: okay so firstly good news that the urine sample is fine. Secondly don't worry about the blood pressure, its normal so its not posing a risk to the baby, and also it may be slightly elevated because you were so worried about the appointment.
Now as for GP's and finding babies heart beats, I really think they are all rubbish. My friend had the same thing last week except the GP didn't find the heart beat and she was rushed to hospital where of course a mid wife found it instantly. And the same goes for the baby being engaged - its not their area of expertise so I really don't reckon they know what they are feeling for so she is probably veering on the side of caution by saying she isn't sure. I bet it is engaged - have you seen your bump drop?
The mid wife will tell you for sure next week but in the mean time just keep doing what you've been doing and that baby will be fine and get into the correct position to come out. At least its on the left side ;)

AFM - just got back too. Great appointment - ha ha I'm joking! So saw a doctor who is due 4 weeks after me. She didn't do a 38 week check so I'm glad I have a midwife appointment today. I told her all about the UTI thing and showed her the 'prescription' and she told me that I shouldn't have been given those antibiotics (great already taken 4 days worth) as she doesn't think they are very safe, and that they have given me the incorrect dosage - should have been 3 days not 7. Anyway I did another sample and she said it would be back in tomorrow so if anything shows up they can tell me and tell me what to take. So we shall see. 
I told her what symptoms I've been having but she's obviously a new doctor (as in inexperienced) and she's going through stuff herself so she just said that even though I'm getting signs she still thinks I'll be late as first babies nearly always are. 
She did say that she couldn't believe my bump was full term. I think maybe it looks smaller now its dropped. 
I'm attaching a photo:


I don't think it looks small but its definitely changed shape (more teardrop). 
Anyway I'm now going to bounce on my ball until my midwife appointment because baby feels low today and I want it to stay low so that she tells me its engaged! The other times I've had appointments its bobbed back up just before....
Will keep you all posted :)


----------



## Aaisrie

BlueViolet said:


> I finally got a free minute. It's been a feeding marathon since we got back from the hospital Friday night. We've been trying to fatten Jillian up, so every two hours I've been feeding regardless whether she's hungry or not. I'm loving all the cuddles, but it's been driving me nuts. My nipples are being used for about 1.5hrs out of every 2hrs, which is completely crazy (I get slightly longer in between feedings at night). I'm trying to avoid formula supplements, so I've been supplementing her feeding with pumped milk. We have an appointment tomorrow morning for another weight check and then hopefully we can ease up. Poor girl had a tough time latching because she's been so sleepy. I wish I could let her work up an appetite on her own. When she's hungry she does great, so there's a plus. I've been using Lansinoh lanolin and the gel pads that you put in the fridge and I'm surviving all the nipple torture. Meanwhile, I feel like a regular MOO cow. I dripped down my torso and leg earlier and it was absolutely nuts. My boobs are out of control.
> 
> Eve, thanks for the BF advice. I've been trying to do just one boob at a time. Either way, both get pumped every few hours so I can supplement with breast milk instead of formula. I feel like it's a battle, but I'm winning. I can't wait to toss out or donate the rest of the formula :)

BV I seriously cannot tell you how well you are doing!!! BF is so much harder than labour as I said to you guys months ago. I would say it takes a good 6w to be established and not in pain!! It seems for most people they hit 6w and everything just slots into place, it took me about 3mo with Saraya because I got nipple thrush on day 3 and though I was dying LOL I was worried when I was saying about not switching etc because I don't want anyone to feel like I'm shoving stuff down their throats if it's not what they want to do!!! If you need any advice or have any questions feel free to shoot me a pm or like I said grab me on FB or grab Imogen O'Reilly off my FB friends list. She said she's happy to hear from anyone of you girls at any time, day or night! She taught me everything I know about BF!



Sherri81 said:


> I would love it if he would transition to the breast entirely, so I didn't have to do the pumping step in between, but they doubt it will happen now.
> 
> Kind of feel like a failure in that respect. Two babies now, and neither one is a breast feeder. They both had breast milk that was expressed; Greg for 4 months, and who knows how long for Colby.
> 
> So I feel shitty, but he's still getting breast milk, its just not coming directly from me, in the moment.

Sherri you have NO IDEA how much harder it is to pump feed than to BF! You have SUCH strength. You are like the total OPPOSITE of failure!! You are a champion of women to go through all the pumping to feed your child. I know people who pump feed and do so for a good yr + I'm not really up on pump feeding but Imogen knows more so like I said to BV feel free to shoot her a line on FB she's more than happy to answer questions or give advice on how to get him onto the breast if that's what YOU want to do or how to keep pumping for longer if you want to go down that path!! She actually gave me advice with Saraya about getting her back on the breast but I had social services on my back and all sorts back then so I can't really remember!!! Even women whose milk has dried up have gotten babies back onto the breast with a little work so it's definitely possible if it's the route you want to go down!

AFM - I won a pair or Sony headphones in the Coca Cola draw!! They arrived this morning, I'd only entered 2 codes and they said they'd email if you'd won so when I didn't get an email I thought I'd lost!! I feel so chuffed, especially as I use headphones a lot to watch stuff on my laptop if Saraya or Chris are watching something on TV! :]


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann your bump does get smaller when baby drops but 1st baby bumps are normally smaller, I'm about 10w bigger this time than I was with Saraya!! Even though my bump has dropped it still looks much bigger than yours but that's because my stomach muscles and everything else in and down there has already been stretched! It's def not directly related to engagement either because as you know Atticus has been in and out like a flipping yoyo! I wouldn't panic too much about it because even when they're engaged they can sit like that for weeks so again it's not a sign of anything imminent! Just enjoy having your nipples to yourself, being able to eat your dinner without interruption, being able to sleep, doing what you want when you want and having Greg all to yourself!!! I'm so making the most of my "me" time [if you can call it that with a 2yr old running round!] this time round :]


----------



## foxforce

Hi everyone 

I believe bluebear updated you all that I had my little baby 2 July little girl Eliza, was a long traumatic birth but we are well and all worth while :) 7lb 5oz 

I hope you are all well and when i have more time I will try catch up. Good luck to you all who have yet to give birth and congratulations to those of you who have given birth :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations foxforce - amazing news and a very pretty name! Hope you are enjoying being a mummy!

Eve - I know I need to remind myself to make the most of my 'me' time and that the baby will come out when its good and ready. Its so tempting to wish the time away because I so want to meet the baby but I am also liking meeting up with friends and generally having very leisurely days!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Hope you didnt mind me updating Foxforce, were all just so excited by the baby news! Hope you and baby Eliza are doing well. 

I agree with you Hann and what you said about GP's generally being a bit crap. I had the same convo with my mw yesterday when i said about the difference in examinations i had at the hospital. The way she described it is 'doctors/gps are jack of all trades and masters of none'. Its a hard job they do because they have to have knowledge of everything but they then generally field you out to the people that specialise in that subject, ie. MW. 

Hann, my kness actually hurt from being on my ball so much! Lol. 

AFM - Im not sure there is much happening :( Have had a bit more watery blood but its hardly surprising and was told to expect more show/plug etc. Was feeling crampy last night but that all died off when i went to bed. Will go out for a walk in a bit and see if that brings anything on i think.


----------



## Aaisrie

Congrats Fox!!!!!

Hann I love being a mum more than ANYTHING in the world! I cannot imagine a better job... yea some days you literally wanna throw yourself down the stairs from stress but at the same time the rewards are incredible. In saying that I LOVE when Saraya goes to my mum's house because I get to just do whatever I want!! I mean she's pretty easy anyways because she likes to sit in her room and play or do colouring in and she feeds herself so really it's more like providing now whereas a newborn everything REVOLVES round them and sometimes you feel like you're losing yourself because everything you do is for them... I mean maybe that was just my experience because I had PND with Saraya? I don't know but as much as I can't WAIT to meet Atticus I'm enjoying my last few weeks before the night feeds and crying starts :]


----------



## Annamumof2

congrats foxforce hope you and lil one are doing well


----------



## BlueViolet

Good morning! 

I got a chance to catch up a bit while pumping. 

Anna, beautiful photos! Congrats :) 

Sherri, your tip about multitasking sounds great, but I've been trying to do two at once, so it won't work for me. That way I can get done faster and try to nap a bit more. I got pretty good at changing the controls while still being hooked up to both. Also, I don't think it matters how Colby gets his breast milk. Great job on pumping :) 

Bb, good luck! I hope you get to meet your little boy soon! 

Curlew, I'm still impressed at your energy level. If you get bored, feel free to stop by my place and make me breakfast...haha 

Eve, your advice is great. I did intend to feed on one side from the beginning, but I didn't have much, so I had to give her both initially. Now I'm doing great. I had enough this morning to feed her for 20min and still express enough for two more supplements :happydance:

Hann, your bump looks great. I don't think it looks small. I would think a doctor would know better than to say that, especially a pregnant one. Good luck with your appointment! 

Fox, welcome back and congrats! :) 

Caz, big :hugs:! I'm glad they found the heartbeat. We all get emotional sometimes and we worry. The baby was probably a wiggle worm and it was tough to find the right spot. 

I have to go change a diaper and then try to catch some zzz's before we have to leave for the pediatrician appointment this morning. I really hope she gained more weight :) Either way, she's worth the trouble :cloud9:


----------



## caz_hills

Eve - I know what you mean about having 'me' time - it's lovely just being able to be off work, relaxing, seeing friends and family for coffee, taking time out. I don't know how you do it with a child already but I have to say, I love having time off work and just relaxing!

Anna - love the photos of Flynn, he is a cutie!

Hann - thanks for your lovely words of advice and support. You are so kind. Have had a good lie down and baby is wriggling lots so it's put my mind at rest. I think it's my hormones more than anything else! And you're right, the GP's I've seen have never been as good at finding it or at checking the position. I've had two now who I've had to correct them and say baby is on the left and they are like 'oh right, yes so it is'!!!! (and I know nothing about babies or pregnancy!!!)

Can't believe they gave you the wrong antibiotics - rubbish! Glad they are doing another test for you though to make sure as if I remember correctly you didn't have any real symptoms of anything anyway?! And I think your bump looks lovely and neat - am sure it's measuring perfectly!

Eve - you are an expert on BF'ing - I read your posts with such interest and am trying to soak it all up. I expect that once my baby comes I'll be asking you soooo many questions!

Thanks as always for your support and for cheering me up. x :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

BV seriously you are doing amazingly!! The more they suck the more milk you'll produce. It will get harder again when they have their growth spurts [trust me you'll know when it happens!!] because they all of a sudden want to eat constantly!! Even when you KNOW they aren't getting more milk they are telling your milk ducts to produce more! BF is an amazing thing :]

Caz because I've been so sick the whole pregnancy my mum takes Saraya for a few days for me and she goes to nursery 2 half days a week as well. I sooo enjoy my time with her when she's here but I just haven't been able to look after her well so I'm trying to do the best for her atm :]


----------



## Hann12

Caz I'm glad you feel better :) 

BB - try pumping your ball up a bit, I didn't realise mine was a bit flat and was starting to hurt by back and hips but adding air to it last night has made it super bouncy and much more comfy


----------



## Annamumof2

Aaisrie said:


> BV seriously you are doing amazingly!! The more they suck the more milk you'll produce. It will get harder again when they have their growth spurts [trust me you'll know when it happens!!] because they all of a sudden want to eat constantly!! Even when you KNOW they aren't getting more milk they are telling your milk ducts to produce more! BF is an amazing thing :]
> 
> Caz because I've been so sick the whole pregnancy my mum takes Saraya for a few days for me and she goes to nursery 2 half days a week as well. I sooo enjoy my time with her when she's here but I just haven't been able to look after her well so I'm trying to do the best for her atm :]

i agree BFing is a wonderful thing and i cant believe i'm still doing it after 2 weeks.... i just hope i can keep it going


----------



## caz_hills

BB - hope your time is coming soon. And really hope the walk helps as well! And I agree about GP's - it's not their fault, they have to know everything. 

Foxforce - so excited for you and your new baby! Congratulations.

BV - loving your multi-tasking with the update to us and the pumping! Hope you managed to get some sleep since you last posted.

Eve - your Mum is lovely helping out and it must be great for you to have some time on your own before you have two little ones! Hope you're relaxing - no wonder you're happy for baby to come in it's own time, I would be too!

Anna - love your comment about BF'ing - so pleased for you that it's going well.

x


----------



## Aaisrie

Caz she gets more out of it than I do!!! Seriously, Saraya is the only grandchild in the family on my side so my mum literally thinks Saraya is a princess and my mum's partner never had any children of his own [his ex-wife didn't want any] and so Saraya is like a miracle for him as he never thought he'd get to have any relationship with kids so he is just devoted to her. Their lives literally revolve around seeing her - they'd take her all freakin' week if I let them!! They nearly cry every week when I try and get her back! It's insane! :] But she loves going to their house and they totally spoil her and take her so many places.


----------



## DragonMummy

Eve you're,right about spotting the growth spurts. We had the 10 day one yesterday and she fed for most of the day. Today I have great big milk-heavy boobies. Her feeds are only 20 minutes long every 3-4 hours today then she falls into an epic milk-drunk sleep. So glad I know what she's up to, knowledge is power and that's why I gave in so easily with Dragon.


----------



## Tor81

BB, glad the MW got to you in the end, has it started anything off today? Good to at least have a back up induction date if you end up needing it.
Sorry Hann, but when you said about touching the head and baby falling out it made me LOL, wouldn&#8217;t it be great if it was that easy!!

BB & Hann, great bump pics

Wez, rubbish that you got pulled over, that would have really upset me, a faulty speed camera flashed me once and I cried for ages (& I wasn&#8217;t even pregnant then!). So sweet that your DH won&#8217;t leave you at night even though he&#8217;d get much better sleep in the other room.

Curlew, glad your pre op went well, good idea getting your mum to do your hair.

Eve, I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;ve said this before & will do again, but a HUGE thank you for all your BF advice. Oh, and well done on winning that competition!!

Foxforce, good to hear from you. &#9786;

Starry, sorry you were teased by 2 days of contractions, not long now though. :hugs:

DM, lovely photo of Sophie, I bet that hair smells lovely!

Anna, thanks for sharing your birth story, lovely photos, especially the pooh bear outfit.

Sherri, glad you & Colby are home safe, great photos.

SB, lovely photos of Katie.

BV, glad you are doing well, lovely photos of Jillian.

GW, good to hear that Hailey has taken to BF well.

Hann, how come you&#8217;re missing Take That, is it a bit far from home?

Caz, glad everything is ok with you & baby, don&#8217;t worry about getting emotional, its completely understandable.

AFM, just got back from getting my eyebrows done so grabbing a quick lunch before going out to meet the NCT girls for a drink, might be the only time I get to see them before baby arrives because I&#8217;ve got the earliest due date.

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

DM you are sounding SO much more confident and like yourself today!! I think you're doing an amazing job, really truely!! I totally loved the "milk-drunk" bit haha and I remember after Saraya had one of her growth spurts she went from 20min feeds to 45min feeds! It's so much easier once your nipples start to harden though!


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Tor! I just worry that people feel I'm pressurising them or something LOL I'm thinking of doing the LLL peer support training as I think I'll learn even more!! Glad you're making the most of your "me time" :]


----------



## Hann12

Hi I'm back from the midwife, went to a different clinic, it was like going privately - free parking, no waiting, amazing!!
All good news, baby is well and truly engaged, the midwife could feel the chin but she says she thinks its unlikely the baby will drop any lower before the contractions start and with the other symptoms I'm having she think its unlikely I'll make my appointment at 40+3. I hope she is right - that means I will be giving birth in the next 13 days I hope. I know that they can get these things wrong but I'm hoping not! She also told me that as I've lost the plug and as the baby is well positioned that she wouldn't recommend a sweep. Obviously I will be offered one if I make it to my 40+3 but I'm hoping I won't!!
Have acupuncture on Friday so I hope that will get things moving a bit too. 
Very relieved to have had a positive experience!

Tor - glad you have been out with the girls, mine are like my life line at the moment!! I'm not seeing take that because it would take a long time to get home and with my back the way it is I can't stand for that long when they are on either. Plus I have sharp bladder and cervix pain and don't want to give birth in wembley stadium!! Though I wonder if I had gone whether take that would helicopter me to the hospital if that happened!!

Linds - glad BF is going well! 

Got to start monitoring leakage now as I'm now part of the group of you all who 'may be leaking fluid but it may be CM, wee or sweat!' Oh how attractive!! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

I totally had my heart melted when Saraya got up from her nap and announced that she couldn't find Atticus! She then told me that he was her best friend [although her "best friend" thing is very fickle!] and asked if he could come to nursery with her!!! Her prediction is that he's going to be here in 2 big sleeps!!! LOL I seriously think this is the most cutest moment ever!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann so glad your appt went well!! Glad baby is engaged! Now you can just chill and wait :]


----------



## Hann12

That is sooo cute Eve - she's going to make a good sister, until he is a bit older and she realises she can bully him!!


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie said:


> Hann so glad your appt went well!! Glad baby is engaged! Now you can just chill and wait :]

Thanks - its weird but now I know that all is looking good and I'm having some signs I'm chilling out more. I've waited 9 months so another couple of weeks is fine. I'd prefer the baby to come out when its ready. :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann I swear that would be my top piece of advice for labour! Be chilled!! :] I'm so chilled... I still don't have a hospital bag LOL I ordered some reusable sanitary towels today though! :] Need to order some reusable breast pads toooo


----------



## Hann12

Reusable sanitary towels?! That sounds slightly wrong! You are very earth conscious. They would be the last thing I'd want to see again! 

My NCT buddy who is the first to give birth came home today and we are going round tomorrow to meet the baby. I am so excited!! 
I'm also having pains again and the babies bum is literally poking right out of my tummy. Quite funny, think I'll miss my little tummy monster when it comes out!


----------



## melissasbump

Oh wow so much to catch up on again!

Fifi, i think my baby is gonna be huge too, and im taking comfort in exactly the same thing as you, that bigger ones are easier to birth etc! lets hope so!

Caz, sounds like you had a lovely time last night with your friends. Loving sticky toffee pudding!
Sorry you had a rough time at the docs, its true they are rubbish at finding the hb, so please dont worry bout that. I had one doc who tried to convince me that my own heartbeat was the babys, i just humoured him! Your urine and BP etc sound exactly the same as mine, think its all quite normal at this stage hun. Dont worry for the moan, thats what we are all here for.

SB, Lovely pics of Katie!

Hann, re Victoria Beckam, apparently according to the Sun, she is having her section on 10th July. Sorry you had a rubbish night sleep again.
Your doctor sounded pretty useless today, ive just learnt to take everything they say with a pinch of salt now. Hope the MW appointment is better.
Great bump pic!

Sherri, great to hear from you, been trying to keep up with your news on fb, thanks for your birth story, you are doing fantasticly well! Colby is beautiful 

Wez, sorry you got pulled over! Especially if you werent speeding, the cops , must have been bored! lol

BV, Sounds like you are really getting the hang of BF! Beautiful pics of Jilllian too! Glad you are getting some nice quiet time now

GW, Another gorgeous girl in Hailey, glad she is feeding so well, bless her

BBear, sorry your hips are so painful, im getting a bit of that too, doesnt sound nearly as bad as yours though.

Curlew, stop washing lol! You are showing the rest of us up!

Anna, thanks for your birth story, Flynn is lovely.

Foxforce, congrats again for the birth of Eliza 

Eve, i think my parents are going to be the same as yours re this baby, 1st grandchild for my mum and stepdad who doesnt havent any children of his own, they are beyond excited!

Tor you are always on the go! Have a nice time with your NCT friends. 

DM, Glad the BF is working for you this time around and hope you are feeling better

AFM, had a bit of a lay in this morning then went to pick up my prescription for meds and dropped it in to the pharmacy, then was naughty and had a mcdonalds wrap for my lunch. Just at home now waiting for my grocery delivery, thats as exciting as my life is getting at the mo! lol! x


----------



## melissasbump

Oh Hann just saw your update, glad the MW appointment was more positve than the doctors!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Mel - if it makes you feel any better as I was reading your post I was chomping on some mint chocolate!!

Okay so just for fun for those that are team yellow left to give birth I'm going to predict the gender of the baby (yes I'm a bit bored but thought I'd see if I'm right!).

So:
Tor - Boy
Fi - Boy
Simmy - I was struggling with this one but I'm going for girl
Jenni - girl (can't recall if you found out now?)
Mel - girl
Caz - boy

I wonder if I'll be right!! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann I want to use a cup when I'm not in birth pain anymore LOL But I use reuseable nappies so I can throw them in together. I've always been sorta hippy-ish but I think moreso since I've had Saraya because it's HER world I'm living in now, she's the one that has to grow up in it. But also because it's a money saver - on average over a childs lifetime [2-3yrs] of nappy useage it will cost around £1500 whereas using reusables will cost like £300-£500 depending on the nappy. In about 2mo of using the reuables we saved £100 [it obviously depends on how many nappies you use etc so it'll be different per child] so there's a BIG difference in cost. Did you know a disposable nappy put into a carrier bag that is tied [and some nappy bags unless they are biodegradable] it takes 500 years just to break down the bag before the nappy even starts breaking down and then approx another 500 years for the nappy to break down!!! SCARY!! Not only that it's actually illegal, although I doubt anyone would be charged lol, to put human waste into the bin meaning even with disposables you shouldn't be putting the poo into the bin LOL I've also found reusables hold the smell in more. Like with a sposie you can SMELL when a poo has been done whereas with cloth you can't plus they always smell worse. AND for those having boy babies the research done in one of the top labs in Germany has shown that using sposies on boys keeps the testicles too warm and that our kids born now who use sposies more than 20yrs ago will have fertility problems [that's just ONE issue with sposies]. It's just to show that it's not JUST earth friendliness but child-friendly, earth-friendly and money-friendly too!!!


----------



## Hann12

Thats amazing - I had no idea! I'm definitely using disposables to start with as I've never even put a nappy on but I will look into reusables in a couple of months, they do make sense.


----------



## Blue_bear

Yay glad you had a good mw appt Hann!

Mel - Sounds like you have had a nice hassle free day!

Eve - That is so cute of Saraya. And i agree with Hann about the re-useable sanitry towels..... :S

DM - You sound very positive today, i like it! :)


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, will be interesting to see if you are right! OH is convinced we are having a boy, (based on nothing i might add!) 

Eve, you are so knowledgable about certain things, you should be a teacher!

B Bear, hassle free -boring! lol! I just cant be bothered anymore, judt waiting for my baby!


----------



## fifi-folle

Hmm Hann you have no idea how many midwives etc have predicted boy too, plus that's what I've been thinking since conception! Will be sooooo surprised if this lo is a girl!!!

Hadn't heard that research Eve about boys and disposables, makes me even more glad we are going down the reusable route! The resuables we have are all second hand, mainly from Gumtree or Freecycle. The Gumtree ones are hardly used at all, the Freecycle ones are being kept in reserve (apart from some brand new Smart nappies that were totally unused! I have the disposable pads for the first few days of meconium and as we'll be getting used to having a baby around I figure that little bit less washing will be good). I have also made reusable wipes from a really soft flannel sheet and towel. Still need to sew a wet bag though. Might do that this afternoon rather than sitting watching rubbish on telly!!! Sun has gone away now :( Mind you all I've been doing the past couple of days is sleeping and eating, hopefully storing up energy for labour!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann if you've any questions you know where I am, plus 2nd hand nappies are a cheap and easy way to find out what works for you! If you look in the natural parenting section on here you'll get lots of advice too :]

BB after months of dealing with poo on nappies I don't think there's too much difference :] Plus I always find because my flow is so heavy that I need fucking HUGEEEEE pads and I hate the way they make me sweat because of the plasticy feeling of them

Mel I think I'm more of a zealous tyrant!! I'm major pushy about things I believe in or think to be a better alternative. Even my mum turned her nose up when I said cloth nappies and reusable sanitary towels!! I've just always been like this!! I always recycle when possible, I sort all my rubbish out and use all my bins. I even complained to my council about my food bin and the fact that we don't have disposible bags for them!


----------



## Aaisrie

fifi-folle said:


> Hadn't heard that research Eve about boys and disposables, makes me even more glad we are going down the reusable route! The resuables we have are all second hand, mainly from Gumtree or Freecycle. The Gumtree ones are hardly used at all, the Freecycle ones are being kept in reserve (apart from some brand new Smart nappies that were totally unused! I have the disposable pads for the first few days of meconium and as we'll be getting used to having a baby around I figure that little bit less washing will be good). I have also made reusable wipes from a really soft flannel sheet and towel. Still need to sew a wet bag though. Might do that this afternoon rather than sitting watching rubbish on telly!!! Sun has gone away now :( Mind you all I've been doing the past couple of days is sleeping and eating, hopefully storing up energy for labour!

I can try and find it for you if you want, it was on a blog about all the benefits of cloth and risks of sposies and the chemicals used in them - they use a chemical, can't remember the name off the top of my head, that was removed from tampons because it was connected to toxic shock syndrom but they still use it in nappies!! It also talked about the other chemicals used and what they were linked to.

There are 2nd hand nappies for sale on BnB too although the BEST place I've found for them is Cloth Nappy Tree - you get soooo many listed on there and really good prices and it means you can try different brands to see what work for you rather than buying new. Also in the natural parenting section here people will post about offers and stuff too! The best disposible liners I have found are the tots bots ones!


----------



## fifi-folle

Funnily enough I bought tots bots liners at the Baby show in Glasgow (they're a Glasweigan company) and treated myself to two new nappy wraps! OK I haggled and got them for £12!! 
My Mum was also a bit taken aback when I said we were using reusables but when I showed her the new style ones she was converted. My brother and I were both raised in terry nappies and waterproof pants, thankfully things have improved somewhat!
I'm tempted by reusable pads and could easily sew my own but I think that can wait til the lochia passes and I'm settled into motherhood. Still hoping my cycle won't come back til I stop BFing (endo makes my AFs a nightmare pain-wise and they're really heavy too) but I have pretty strong hormones so guessing I might not be that lucky :(


----------



## Aaisrie

FF endo sounds awful! I hated AF because of pain and heaviness of it and after Saraya I didn't get a break between lochia and first AF!!! I got mine 3 weeks in :[
I just got a TB teeny fit in the post this morning and I have some newborn bumgenius too - the first bounty pack had a coupon for a free one [just pay p&p]. I also have a bunch of two-parters of nappies & wraps.


----------



## gw76

Eve - question for you, as our BF guru :winkwink:

Hailey still falls asleep at the breast - I know she is still "little"/young - she'll be a month old on Thursday which I can't believe! :) Anyway, any idea when she might last for one of those 45 minute feeds!?


----------



## Aaisrie

GW every child is SO different and will take their growth spurts a slightly different times. Saraya was never a sleepy baby and woulda nearly sucked your brains out through your nipples she had such a powerful suck on her! It was a nightmare trying to pop her off!! I *think* Imogen had a sleepy baby though so lemme check with her and get back to you because she probably has ideas on it!! If you want to speak to her yourself if you gimme your facebook I'll get her to add you?


----------



## caz_hills

Eve  your Mum sounds great and its lovely that she wants to spend so much time with her Granddaughter. So sweet what Saraya said when she woke up as well  kids are so cute!

Tor  hope you and the NCT girls had a good afternoon!

Hann  so glad the appointment went well  and great news on being engaged! So good to have a good appointment and know that things are going in the right direction!

Mel  your day sounds like mine! Very chilled and not really doing anything  its a good thing, they say we need our rest before baby comes! I'm really happy for you - it's great to hear your post and you sounding really positive since you saw the MW! :thumbup:

Hann  great idea guessing what us yellow bumps are having! Everyone, literally everyone, says Im having a boy as Im carrying 100% up front and literally am all bump! So youre in the majority  I hope we find out soon!

AFM  Ive literally done nothing today about from the food shop. Ive lain on the couch like a big lump watching TV. Oh and just ate a jam doughnut.. what a pig! Im writing off today then tomorrow will come back fighting! Lots of BH and twinges today which is nice.

It's wierd doing nothing for a day but I hope my energy returns tomorrow as we have part 2 (of 5!) of the Indian wedding in the evening!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Caz it's great but at the same time sometimes I feel like I have to fight to get my child back!! I want to hang out with her too LOL Oh wow part 2/5!!! Sounds interesting!!! Although you can't be bad to a lazy day!! Gotta love them!


----------



## gw76

Aaisrie said:


> GW every child is SO different and will take their growth spurts a slightly different times. Saraya was never a sleepy baby and woulda nearly sucked your brains out through your nipples she had such a powerful suck on her! It was a nightmare trying to pop her off!! I *think* Imogen had a sleepy baby though so lemme check with her and get back to you because she probably has ideas on it!! If you want to speak to her yourself if you gimme your facebook I'll get her to add you?

Thanks Eve - 

my facebook name - gillian walker
https://www.facebook.com/gillian.walker2 All are welcome :)


----------



## caz_hills

I never have days like this - literally have done nothing! But feel ok about it - just lazy but I guess one day like this is fine. The wedding has so many parts - as it's an Indian wedding - so we have a Mendhi party tomorrow night which is henna for the bride, dancing, music and lots of wonderful Indian food. Suprise, suprise, I'm excited about the food!!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

gw76 said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> GW every child is SO different and will take their growth spurts a slightly different times. Saraya was never a sleepy baby and woulda nearly sucked your brains out through your nipples she had such a powerful suck on her! It was a nightmare trying to pop her off!! I *think* Imogen had a sleepy baby though so lemme check with her and get back to you because she probably has ideas on it!! If you want to speak to her yourself if you gimme your facebook I'll get her to add you?
> 
> Thanks Eve -
> 
> my facebook name - gillian walker
> https://www.facebook.com/gillian.walker2 All are welcome :)Click to expand...

added you hun


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks GW, I added you and linked her profile to her via pm. She's really great and knows like WAY more than I do! She also does a great blog at https://www.alternative-mama.com/

Caz that sounds SO interesting and exciting!!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Caz - dont feel bad about having a quiet day, i keep being told to make the most of them although i find it boring too. Ive been awfully lazy and had 2 naps....that will mean no sleep for me tonight!
Indian wedding in 5 parts sounds amazing, i would be excited by the food too!!

Ive also been reeeeeeally hungry again. Like needing food every few hours, i havent been like this for months. I wonder if its related to the fact he's dropped and i actually have room in my stomach or if its my bodies way of trying to store up some energy for labour?!

Eve - i am so glad your around. Hearing some of the others talking about how hard BF is makes me so nervous!

GW - Cannot believe Hailey is almost a month old, my goodness its gone fast!


----------



## Aaisrie

BB I remember before I had Saraya I thought the labour was gonna be the hard part and then I'd just be transformed into some sort of tie-dye skirt wearing hippy mum with a baby hanging off my nipples while I levitated... okay so maybe I've exaggerated slightly but you get my drift!! LOL I thought BF would just be totally natural and easy and I was so shocked when it was sore, especially as I had nipple thrush [Saraya gave it to me!] at 3 days in and the pain and agony it caused and the pain of just her sucking and oh lord the night feeds and the constant putting gel pads and cream on my nipples trying to sooth them... how they would sting getting in the shower and bath then the pumping that would hurt so much... Seriously it was just horrific and I SO wished someone had just been honest with me that it was hard and that MANY things can go wrong or make it harder. My cousin got mastitis [a bad bad bad infection which can stop a lot of people feeding, it causes flu type symptoms and is definitely worth being aware of] but the best thing you can do for it, as sore as it is, is feed through it because stopping feeding makes it worse!! Fortunately she was attending a REALLY good BF group and got the support she needed and was able to continue feeding. I refused to even have formula in the house, even though I was living with my MIL and both her and Chris wanted to have some "just in case" I said no and I'm glad I did because having it there would have made it almost easier at 3am when I was howling my eyes out from the thrush pain to just do it but yet when she was put on high cal milk supplements [she was failure to thrive] I HATED having to always make up formula and sterilise bottles etc... it was such bloody hard work and WAY worse than BFing!! Even trying to get out of the house and making sure you have enough bottles and then if you run into an old friend and they ask you to go for coffee and you don't have enough milk... oh just hassle LOL
That's why it's important to know where your local BF group is, know the helplines you can phone, have the support on board BEFORE you need it because at 3am when you're struggling trying to find a 24hr BF helpline is not gonna be easy than if you've already got it there to hand just to hear someone say "Yea it's hard but here are ways to make it easier". I find older people try to give advice which is outdated so it's important to know who to listen to - the amount of people who told me because it was warm I should be giving Saraya water in a bottle as well as BF fortunately I asked Imogen who told me NO you don't need to because your milk changes depending on so many factors and will be perfect for your child, they don't need a supplement of ANYTHING, only FF babies tend to need water to keep hydrated. Or being told that your milk hasn't come through so something is wrong - it can take up to [and sometimes over] a week for your milk to come through. A girl in hospital when I was in a few weeks ago told me that she couldn't BF because her boobs hadn't leaked while she was pregnant?! People are misinformed so so much and the guidelines for BF have changed a LOT from we were kids so listening to even our own mothers can give us the wrong info! There are a lot of good websites and support if you know where to look but my inbox here and on FB are open to ANY of you, and Imogen has said the same she's more than happy for any of you to contact her for support or questions and advice.


----------



## Hann12

Gosh I've been having BH and strong period pains since I got back at 2pm. Its clearly not labour pains as they aren't coming and going but its sore!! Slightly worries me how I will cope with labour pains if I'm being a wimp about period cramping!!


----------



## caz_hills

Ah Han - poor you. Hope you're managing ok with the pains. I guess it's just your body getting ready but horrible to have and them not be like contractions..... keep smiling hun. Am sure that when it's labour, our bodies and minds just click into action (or at least that is what I'm hoping for!) xx


----------



## mummySS

Hiya everyone. Have been sleeping most of the afternoon, gosh i am getting soooo tired from doing the littlest things! I feel like I am finally slowing down and taking things easy after the manic house move... 

Had a doctor's appt this morning and everything is fine. Baby's head still not engaged though! It took 2 doctors prodding about to tell me that! I am still of the opinion that i'm in no rush for the baby to come early... Quite happy for it to hang around til around 40+4. Then i think i'll start getting frustrated! Is anyone else starting to feel REALLY nervous about the change in their lives after the baby comes? I get the feeling most of this group wants their babies now... Am i the only one who's slightly crapping themselves? LOL

Caz - sorry about your annoying docs - they take ages to find the heartbeat for mine too (i kid you not - this morning she was trying to use a vaginal doppler on my tummy, durrrghhhh :dohh:), it's nothing to worry about. As long as you can feel it moving which you can now. Oh and enjoy the rest of the Indian wedding! Sounds fab. 

Anna - aww thanks for the update on Flynn, he is absolutely gorgeous! I can't believe how quick your labour was! Wow, anna mum of 3 now! :)

Hann - glad the MW appt went better than the GP appt! Where was this, how did you manage to get into a different clinic? And yay for the baby being engaged! I think you'll beat me to it! I'm not being offered any MW appointments now, (only GPs) as the MWs in my area are fully booked for the next 3 weeks. How crap is that?! Btw i think your bump looks great - you are really slim anyway and clearly had a good set of stomach muscles - i never had much to start with which is why i reckon my bump is huge ;)

Foxforce - congrats on the birth of Eliza - very cute name!

BB - i am still crossing my fingers for you to have baby J very soon! :dust:

Eve - thanks for supporting everyone through BF, you're a star :flower: Glad you've had support with saraya, i had been wondering how you'd coped through the sickness with her... 
Also, re: the disposable nappies... I would LIKE to use reusable ones in theory. I think i'll def start off with sposies and see after a month or two. Also i think once i go back to work it'll be more difficult to keep up with the disposables. But like you, i like to think of myself as earth-friendly :)

DM - i'm loving the pictures of sophie on FB. Her fluffy hair is adorable! So pleased you're getting on well with the BF too. 

Curlew - glad your pre-op went well. When are you booked in for, is it tomorrow?

Wez - hope you're doing ok - are you being induced tomorrow then?

Tor - hope you enjoyed NCT catch up!

BV - good job on the BF, i'm glad it's improving for you :thumbup:

Mel - mmmm, maccy d's wrap :D


----------



## mummySS

Another random question ladies - has anyone NOT been given an estimated baby weight by their MW/doctor? They have never mentioned anything to me, and I am really curious now. I dont have any appts left now until my 40+3 at the hospital (where i assume they do the sweep), and in any case i could have given birth by then! 

I just wondered whether you'd all been given estimates or whether they don't really do that for 'normal' pregnancies?

thanks :flower:


----------



## melissasbump

Simmy, glad you are slowing down at last! Make the most of it, im not actually crapping myself, but i know that will kick in once the baby is born and im thinking "Hmm what am i meant to do now?!"

Hann, Sorry you have been in pain, look on it as a positve though, your body is moving in the right direction!

B Bear, yay for 2 naps! I think we need to rest as much as possible now in case anything happens. Alan goes to work and tells me just to REST! lol cant say im complaining.

Caz, the wedding sounds fab, i love all the indian music and stuff, and bet the food is amazing!

GW, I cant believe Hailey is nearly a month old already either! amazing!

Eve, im off to find my nearest BF support and phone nos!:thumbup:


----------



## caz_hills

Simmy - I haven't had any weight estimate either. I asked the MW at my last appointment and she said that even the scans aren't totally accurate so there was no way of telling really. I just assumed that if they don't mention anything then you're in the 'normal' category (or was this just wishful thinking?!). My MW and Doctor couldn't seem to tell me so I'm the same - waiting for the hospital appointment at 40 weeks (next Friday) for the sweep and hopefully they might tell me then too! Does it have anything specific to do with the measuring of your bump that they do at regular MW appointments?


----------



## mummySS

thanks Caz - i really dont know if it has anything to do with the measurements. I guess it must do?? *clueless* But it makes sense that they dont like to estimate if it's not that accurate anyway...


----------



## Blue_bear

Yeah i agree with Caz, the estimates some of the girls have been given have been way off so i would almost rather not know....

Simmy - The only time i think its really dawned on me and i started to actually feel scared was when i had that false alarm a couple of weeks back. I was sat in the bath thinking, OMG how the hell am i going to do this! Think i have calmed down since though!


----------



## Hann12

Simmy I only have an estimated weight because I had a scan at 36 weeks. Other than that I've had a doctor comment that it's not a big baby and the mid wife today said it felt long but not chubby. I think it's anyones guess though!! 

Just called Greg and told him not to stay out late tonight. Don't know what's going on but don't want to be alone much longer just in case it steps up a level!


----------



## caz_hills

Simmy - I am in two minds - I'm enjoying being off work and chilling out so in no hurry but then again want baby to come as I'm impatient! Sometimes if I think about the realities, it is daunting! So I just think baby will turn up when he/she is ready! Sometimes though I can scare myself as I don't really know what to do with baby-I will be coming to you guys for loads of advice!!

Neel has announced to me tonight that 'he is ready for baby to come now'!!!! Bless him - as if it was that simple!!!! But it's lovely that he is ready mentally now!


----------



## caz_hills

Just seen your post Han - hope you are ok. Keep us posted as things could progress quickly!! Big hugs xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann try timing the pains. I actually found the worst bit of labour to be the early part that was like period pains because it feels SO sore but after a while your endorphines kick in and your body starts dealing with it better. The pushing bit is the easiest!!!

Simmy the only reason I've been given a guestimate weight is because I'm under consultant-led care so I get scans rather than measured. But they can be really out - with Saraya they told me a week before she came that she was only 6lb and when she came out she was 7lb 10oz! Like she didn't gain nearly 2lb in a week.... Oh and the reusable nappies I thought would be really hard work like the washing and stuff but it's actually not at all!! I also wash them in my home-made washing powder which is still going!! I swear there's still like half of it left in the box, can't believe how long it's lasted!

Mel - lol at phone number finding. If you need a hand lemme know :]


----------



## mummySS

Ooh Hann i hope Greg gets home soon! Even if nothing's happening, it will just reassure you. 

Thanks girls, I guess everyone has a few wibbles and pre-baby nerves. I'm probably over-thinking it with all this spare time on my hands, lol!


----------



## Aaisrie

Simmy it's totally normal!! I'm still trying to work out how I'll manage 2 and co-ordinating naps and feeds and nappies etc!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Woah, it's so hard to keep up with this thread anymore! I definitely am trying to read everything, most of it doesn't soak in too well though due to my lack of sleep!

Hann, hope things go well for you! 

Caz, my husband did the same thing. At about 38 weeks, he told me he was really excited for the baby and thought I should have her now. I was like, well it doesn't really work that way...but every day he went to work, he'd text me on break and hopefully ask if the baby was coming soon. Silly!

Last night was super difficult for me, my milk came in with a rush - super painful, and just after the baby had already eaten and gone to sleep (I tried to wake her up and make her eat more, but she wasn't having any of it!) So I whimpered through the horrible pain and soaked through a baby blanket as I eased some of the engorement down. Still painful today, but not quite as bad as Katie enjoys eating for a good hour at a time, every hour or two so I'm getting drained on both sides pretty well! Poor nipples are still bleeding though, can't wait until they toughen up and stop hurting! I've been so careful to do proper latching but it doesn't really help at all.

Wish I could muster up an appetite though! I know eating lots and keeping hydrated is super important for good milk, but since I've had her I haven't had an appetite (aside from the first meal after labor, I was ravenous then!) I always had a problem eating during my painful periods too though, so I assume this is about the same - especially with all the cramping, pain of stitches and pain of milk coming in that's been going on lately. Has anyone else had this problem?

Is anyone else writing out lengthy birth stories? I'm trying to remember every detail and write it down while I can. It was such a huge life changing experience that I don't want to forget it, but it's taking me days to get it down - thanks partially to Katie always wanting lots of cuddles and feedings!


----------



## Aaisrie

SB sounds like you're doing really well with the feeding - is the lansinoh helping your nipples at all? You can also hand express [If you don't know how you can normally find pics online explaining or I can find some for you if you want] some milk and put it on your nipples and let the air at them if you can which helps heal them up better.
You'll def forget the labour if you don't write it down!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Hope your ok Hann? Let us know how your going xx


----------



## Tor81

I&#8217;m back from a lovely afternoon with the NCT girls, 8 out of the 9 of us turned up, even the girl whose waters broke over a week ago & she&#8217;s now booked in for an induction on Friday so will probably beat me to the first baby!

Hann, glad you have a good experience at the MW.
Funny you should post guessing what the yellow bumps will be, on the drive home I&#8217;ve been thinking about how convinced I am that I&#8217;m having a boy and it&#8217;ll be a huge shock if baby is a girl, but I&#8217;ve got no reason for my feeling!

Eve, ahhh how cute of Saraya, its one of the moments you want to catch & replay! 

Mel, BB & Caz, glad you&#8217;ve both had nice chilled out days, we can&#8217;t keep on the go constantly otherwise we&#8217;ll have no energy when we need it for labour.

Simmy, glad your appointment went well this morning. Ridiculous that you can&#8217;t get in with the MW when you&#8217;re so pregnant, surely you should be priority? The weight estimate I&#8217;ve got is on a graph which they use to plot the bump size each time I see the MW, and by the scans I&#8217;ve had so far it&#8217;s been reasonably accurate.

SB, sounds like you&#8217;re doing everything right with the BF. Bless Katie for wanting lots of cuddles. &#9786;

Just waiting for DH to get home so we can have dinner, we&#8217;ve got a lovely piece of cod waiting to be cooked, yummy!

xx


----------



## Clareabell

Im having a pretty tough time with BF. Niamh has not been able to latch properly and I have been seen by everyone eight different midwives and a lactation specialist. We have tried every postion, nipple shields etc etc and she just fails to suck for any period of time before throwing her head back and becoming distressed. 

The lactation specialist today said that she thinks its either to do with her having a receeding jaw or its down to the trauma she suffered at birth. Im taking her to cranial scarial therapy tomorrow so im hoping that may help. 

In the mean time i have initally had to hand express colostrium into a syringe to feed her and now that my milk is through i express. It is really hard as she is a big baby and is taking 4oz of EBM every three/four hours and my poor boobs are feeling the strain. Im trying to build up a little supply in the fridge so im not under so much pressure to pump a certain amount. 

Really hoping the cranial therapy works for her and she is able to latch as it will make life much easier. I put her to the breast each day but nothing :(

Simmy - I was bricking it about having a baby but im suprised how instinctual caring for her is! I just seem to know what to do ad have suprised myself.

To all those still waiting, ENJOY the silence and being able to selfish! I honestly dont know where the hours in the day go, they all revolve around Niamh eating, changing, sleeping pumping etc etc plus the lack of sleep, there is nothing like it. :)

So WORTH it though :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Clare sounds like you're doing a really good job. As I said to Sherri earlier, expressing is really hard work and it sounds like you're doing a really good job. I hope the specialist is able to give you some help. Are you attending your local BF group because it might help just to be around other people and having the support.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks BB, I'm still having cramps but the BH have calmed down. I'm sure it's all teasing but one of these days it'll surprise me!!


----------



## Clareabell

We have BF cafes that i am going pop into at some point probably once Duncan goes back to work at the mo making the most of having him here and milking the C section recovery process. :rofl:

Hann - Hope the cramps turn into something for you or bugger off so you can get some rest.


----------



## sparky32

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie & i'll try & catch up later. 

Sophie Grace was born in Friday 1st July at 2.57pm weighing 7lb 1oz. She's just perfect and i love her so so much xxx

Talk to you all soon xxx


----------



## mummySS

Huge congrats Sparky! So pleased you have your little perfect Sophie Grace. And i believe she might have been the first 'July' baby! :)

Claire and SB - sounds like you're both doing a brilliant job. Hard work but worth it huh?! :thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

Congrats Sparky! Can't wait to see pics!

Good job Clare! Def make the most of Duncan being there :]


----------



## kelzyboo

Congratulations Sparky, so glad she's arrived safely x

There are some beautiful babies being born to the beach bumps, this must be the cute baby thread!

Good luck MrsWez, i think you may be next up x

Hope everyones feeling well and enjoying their last few weeks x

Eve i love all your BF'ing tips, although i didn't get to do it, i credit you with convincing me that i wanted to! If i get the chance again, you'll have an inbox full of questions lol x

Looking forward to some more beach babies very soon, take care everyone xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Congratulations Sparky!


----------



## Aaisrie

Kelz I really hope you get the chance, you deserve it. Once you get over all the crap of early BF it really is a fantastic experience!!


----------



## MrsWez

One sided post before I catch up.

Dr. appointment went okay. Still only 3cm, still 60% effaced and baby is still high and his head not engaged like it should be. Dr. thinks the issue is either my pelvis is too narrow or the baby isn't positioned right which is why the contractions aren't being effective. Baby is doing great though, heart rate was 144 and he's active as ever. 

Induction will start around 6AM tomorrow (Dr. thinks I would have had to be induced regardless due to the baby not dropping into my pelvis). I'm feeling nervous, excited, anxious, scared, happy, etc. I'm feeling everything. I was hoping he would come on his own but I guess there is a reason for everything.


----------



## Blue_bear

Just had a complete melt-down. Am so fed up and frustrated and im only 2 days over FFS. :cry:


----------



## Clareabell

:hugs: BB I can only imagine how frustrating it must be. :hugs:

Wez - Good luck tomorrow will be thinking of you, cant wait to hear all about Jonathan.

Kel - :hugs: 

Congrats Sparky on the safe arrival of baby Sophie :)


----------



## melissasbump

Sparky congratulations on Sophie!! xx

BBear, chin up hun, although i can imagine how frustrated you must feel. xx

Wez Good luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes well, will be thinking of you xx

Isnt Curlew going in tomorrow too? If so good luck hun! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Wez that's so exciting!!!! So unless my wee Atticus decides to come tomorrow too then we can't be birth buddies on top of everything else LOL

BB is there anything we can do? <3


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats, Sparky!!! Another pink bundle of joy!

Thanks, Kel! I hope you are doing well. :hugs:

Sorry for the meltdown, BB. I am thinking warm fuzzy baby thoughts for you. 

SB, I really hope things get better for you. Sounds like you are doing great!

I hope someone can help with the issues your having, Claire. 

Hannah, I hope the cramps develop into something for you.

Simmy, can you ask for a weight estimate? I don't know if it's that simple with a NHS. I woke up a week ago and realized "Holy crap, I'm having baby and it has to come out of me." :wacko:

Caz, sounds like a lot of fun, I LOVE Indian food. 

Eve, thanks for providing such good BF tips and info!! I hope to use some of it soon. 

Sounds like fun, Tor!

Hope your having a relaxing today, Mel. 

If I don't say it later,* THANK YOU LADIES!!* For all the support, advice and love you have provided me during this pregnancy. :hugs: Obviously I'll still be here for a while but I just wanted to say how fabulous you all are and how lucky I am/was to have your support.


----------



## MrsWez

Now there is a fecking wildfire a few hundred feet away from our community. FFS! :dohh:


----------



## curlew

caz - sorry the doctor spooked you by being unable to find the baby's heartbeat. It would have given me quite a fright too. SOunds like you had a lovely relaxing day. Enjoy part 2 of the wedding tomorrow evening.

anna - gorgeous pictues of Flynn especially the ones with Skye and jason feeding him.

Hann - lovely bump picture. Can't believe you were on the wrong antibiotics how incompetent are these people. Glad your midwife appt went much better though. Handy to have them both on the same day to save you worrying too long.

Eve - glad you are getting some me time. Sounds like your parents are fantastic with Saraya.

Fox - congratulations on the birth of Eliza.

Dm - glad BF is going better this time for you. I do think second time around you feel less pressurised and anxious, certainly I know I do.

Tor - glad you managed to get your eyebrows done. Sounds like you had a good time with the NCT girls.

Mel - I had a macdonalds happy meal for lunch today - stocking up on nutrients before I go into hospital lol:haha:

BB - I am jealous of you being hungry. i still cant eat very much and dont particularly want food. Totally sympathise with the going over. With DS I was 15 days over before they induced and then another 5 days before he was born, it was so frustrating and demoralising.:hugs:

Mummyss - glad your appt went well. Have to say I was in no rush in to have my baby but then my c section was booked on 1st June for tomorrow so I always had his birth date in mind. Have to say I am concerned as to how I will manage DS and the baby.

SB - sounds like Katie is doing well with the BF. Sorry its causing you pain though. Would love to read your birth story when you have finished it.

Claire - hugs honey. Hopefully the cranial osteopath will be able to help with Naimh's feeding.

Sparky - huge congratulations on the birth of Sophie. looking forward to the pictures soon.

Wez - good luck for your induction tomorrow. We may have our boys on the same day :happydance: go boys, go boys

AFM - Im all set for tomorrow. House is done, bags are packed everything ready so will head off from here about 7:30am to drop DS off at mums and be at the hospital for 8:30am. Not sure when the section will take place but will text my buds and let you know when he is born.

I wont be online til saturday so good luck to everyone else still waiting and I will catch up then xxxxxxx


----------



## melissasbump

Curlew, we expect a text update!! xx


----------



## MrsWez

OMG, Curlew a happy meal sounds divine at the moment.


----------



## SugarBeth

Aaisrie said:


> SB sounds like you're doing really well with the feeding - is the lansinoh helping your nipples at all? You can also hand express [If you don't know how you can normally find pics online explaining or I can find some for you if you want] some milk and put it on your nipples and let the air at them if you can which helps heal them up better.
> You'll def forget the labour if you don't write it down!!!

I tried the Lansinoh for a few days, but it honestly didn't do anything. I kept reapplying and hoping it to work, but it didn't seem to make a difference. Since there's a chance I'm allergic to lanolin, I didn't want to take it unless it was going to really work - so I just stopped it. I've been trying to express some breastmilk and rub it over my nipples to help, which I think it does at least for a little bit. I've been having to hand express some anyway and massage my breasts after putting a heating pad on them, they get so hard that Katie has difficulty getting the nipple in!



Tor81 said:


> SB, sounds like youre doing everything right with the BF. Bless Katie for wanting lots of cuddles. &#9786;
> 
> xx

I adore her being a cuddle bug, really. During our first night together I know I got a little frustrated, since she wants to both cuddle and nurse constantly and my nipples were begging for just a little rest. I had to have Dh take her for a little while because i was near tears in pain and sleepiness. But since then, I've learned to deal with it and love her cuddling up to me. She's so sweet, and I keep thinking about how she was in the womb and she just wants that warmth and protected feeling back - how could I not try to give that to her? So now I get a break or two a day for an hour or so while DH takes her and I get a nap, but the rest of the time she's in my arms.



Clareabell said:


> To all those still waiting, ENJOY the silence and being able to selfish! I honestly dont know where the hours in the day go, they all revolve around Niamh eating, changing, sleeping pumping etc etc plus the lack of sleep, there is nothing like it. :)
> 
> So WORTH it though :hugs:

I feel the same way - since Katie was born, my days have literally been getting through one feeding to the next, changing one diaper to the next one (Katie is a poop monster - she goes at least once an hour! She must have had a lot of meconium in her, she finally got all of it out and today it's gone - though she's still going like crazy!) and trying to get a moment to sneak off to the bathroom. Since Katie sleeps on me all night long, I barely sleep. When I do dose off, it's such a light sleep that I literally wake up if her breathing changes patterns at all, even just for a yawn!

It's been pretty difficult adjusting, but I admit that I'm loving it. Not sure if I'll still love the sleeplessness thing in two weeks, but for now I'm just fine with it!


----------



## Hann12

Wez - big good luck for tomorrow, can't wait to hear your news!

Curlew - ditto, I am sure you will be fab, you are so organised and can't wait to hear of your arrival

BB - really feeling for you, I really hope it's you tonight/tomorrow :hugs: 

AFM - 7 hours of cramping and it's stopped! Slightly frustrating but then guess it's all good signs. Hopefully more will follow. I am already in bed now, feeling quite drained!


----------



## Aaisrie

SB it's totally normal and frustrating!! I remember crying sometimes because I just wanted to be able to pee and wash my hands without her starting to cry for something - now you all know why I'm keen to keep bubs in for as long as possible lol I know what's ahead!! But yea it is the most AMAZING feeling being able to just watch them and look at their little hands and feet. They grow so fast!! And I swear I was the HEAVIEST sleeper, my mum bought me this alarm clock that is sonic and is so loud it's like a police siren next to your ear because I slept through EVERYTHING all the time but since I had Saraya the slightest noise and I'm up like a shot!! It amazes me that just giving birth has changed me so much and all of a sudden I'm this light sleeping person?! The first few weeks are definitely hard though but all you girls are so freakin' strong and amazing you'll get through <3

Also the hardness will ease off as your supply regulates but otherwise just pump or express a bit off before she feeds to soften them for her


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks for the advice, Eve! On one hand, I can't wait to get through this hard patch and into the easy breastfeeding stage. On the other, I don't want to rush this time - I would love for Katie to stay so little! She just amazes me, and I'm in no rush to have her grow up at all!


----------



## Aaisrie

I REALLY understand what you mean!! It's like you want to see them do something like smile or stand or walk or talk but at the same time you don't want them to be any older than they are and you're afraid to close your eyes in case you miss something! I swear I do NOT know where the last 2.5yrs have gone... it only seems yesterday that Saraya was born and now she's like a proper little person... she's like a toddler.. not a baby.. and I look at the little clothes, the baby grows and sleepsuits and thing how were these ever too big on her?!


----------



## Clareabell

Good Luck for tomorrow Curlew, cant wait to hear news of your little mans arrival. :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Wez and Curlew - good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you! Wez, are you ok for text buddies? - i know all of yours have had babies, if you want to update one of us baby-less people let us know as we'll probably have more time to post updates! I will PM you my number just in case. 

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Is having some seriously intense pains...


----------



## DragonMummy

ooooh best of luck, Moira! My csec experience was gorgeous so I hope yours is similar. :hugs:

Claire a few of my friends have used cranial what-not and have found it to be a bloody godsend. It nigh on cured my friend's son's reflux - it can work miracles so hopefully will help little Niamh.


----------



## caz_hills

Sparky  congratulations on the birth of your daughter  amazing news! :baby:

Wez  all the best of luck for tomorrows induction  we will be thinking of you and looking forward to your news! Take care xx :hugs:

BB  so sorry youre feeling rubbish tonight. Things will progress eventually! Hope you are ok.

Curlew  good luck for tomorrow as well. Again, really will be thinking of you too and cant wait to hear your news as well! Two beach bumps tomorrow!!!! :hugs:

Hann  how annoying that it stopped! I hope you manage to sleep well and perhaps things will pick up again? All of these teasing signs...... we will get there eventually!

Eve - are you ok? Have the pains stopped?

AFM  serious BHs earlier tonight, in a really regular pattern for the first time as well - but no pain, just strong tightenings. But they wore off after an hour so nothing moving but it was quite exciting as I thought wow, this is what it might be like one day soon! Had a lovely 40 minute walk with hubbie which was great and now off to bed.

Cant wait to hear everyones news tomorrow!

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

They'd been going for over an hr but became really intense. Think they're easing again now... were bringing tears to my eyes!! I just want to chill out dammit!


----------



## MrsWez

Come on Atticus, your mommy and I want to have baby boys on the same day!


----------



## Tor81

Sparky, congrats on the birth of Sophie Grace, will look forward to photos!

Curlew & Wez, loads of luck & best wishes for tomorrow, will be thinking of you both, although I guess Curlew will be first.

BB, :hugs:*

SB, it so heartwarming reading about you & baby Katie.*

Hann, sorry you've been in pain today, hope you get a good nights sleep.

Caz, good sign that you got regular tightenings, glad they didn't hurt!

Eve, are you ok hun, sounds painful?

The last couple of nights I've had this uncomfortable pressure really low when I go to bed, not sure what to make of it. Also I have no idea what baby is doing in there, seems to be changing positions a LOT, not sure it's supposed to at this stage.

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Wez!!!

Tor soreeeee v soreeeee!!! but I don't think they're building anymore, they've kinda plateaued at extremely uncomfortable/sore but haven't gone beyond it, I'll get a couple of really sore ones and then a few more mildly uncomfortable... probably tail off once I get into bed!! LOL Bloody child just likes to throw me off course when I'm settled on him not coming for a couple more weeks!


----------



## mummySS

Tor my bubs is the same, keeps seeming to shift positions and it's very active especially at night (oh noooo....). Just like its mummy ;) I'm also getting the low pressure thing, and my hips are in agony. Have got the buggered cowboy look going on! I don't know what to say apart from i'm getting it too! :flower:


----------



## freckles09

Morning everyone, am just up feeding Elliot - this is the only time I get to catch up and reply! His feeding is going well since I stopped the 10 mins each side method and 2 nights ago he slept for 6 hours straight!:thumbup: 

Was discharged from the midwife on Monday and have health visitor coming tomorrow. Elliot was weighed and still isn't back to his birth weight... Hopefully he will have put on a bit more when the health visitor weighs him.

Curlew and Wez good luck for tomorrow - looking forward to hearing your news!

BB I don't blame you being frustrated, really hope baby J puts in an appearance soon! 

Hubby is back to work tomorrow already and I feel quite sad about it. It's been nice having him there if Elliot cries too much or just so I can get things done. It'll be good for me to get into a routine but I'll really miss him esp as he works in london so it's really long days *sigh*


----------



## Hann12

Ah freckles I'm already dreading my husband going back to work and we haven't even had the baby yet!! You'll do great though and you have us to turn to :) 
Glad Elliot is doing better with the feeding too. 

So as you can see I'm up. I have been trying to resist checking in on here for a couple of hours to convince myself I can get back to sleep but I can't. 
I woke up first at 11.15 and got back to sleep but been up again since 1. Getting period cramping again, more BH, lower back pain and a feeling of indigestion and nausea BUT not in waves, just constant! So it's clearly not labour it's just my body playing with me which is even more frustrating. I think I'm going to see if the acupuncturist can see me in the morning, they might be able to help either move it along or soften the cramping.
Sorry I've done nothing but moan since yesterday afternoon :(


----------



## amand_a

just a quick one from me William jack was born via c section at 11.12 weighing 8 pound 9 we are both doing well.


----------



## Britt11

sparky32 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a quickie & i'll try & catch up later.
> 
> Sophie Grace was born in Friday 1st July at 2.57pm weighing 7lb 1oz. She's just perfect and i love her so so much xxx
> 
> Talk to you all soon xxx

omg congrats Sparky!
Also big congrats to Amanda :hugs:
SB- look forward to more pics and reading your story :hugs:

Girls, TBH I am having a really hard time, I think I am the most overdue woman on this thread and to top it off I had a pretty bad fall today. I was sitting on our patio chair and it lost footing and the back chair leg went off the deck and I fell backwards and landed hard on my back, bum and hands and I also hit the side of my bump :cry: I was just devestated, baby seems to be okay and moving lots so thats good. I cant believe that happend at the end of my pregnancy, I am almost 41 weeks and I have had enough...
:hugs:


----------



## Clareabell

Congrats Amanda, looking forward to seeing pics of baby William :) 

:hugs: Britt what a horrid thing to happen. I really hope baby makes an appearance soon.


----------



## BlueViolet

Up for another feeding and typing one handed. Yey for multitasking, otherwise I would have fallen asleep by now. 

Wez, good luck in the morning. Feel free to call if u want to talk or have questions about the induction process. I'm rooting for you. I think you're one strong lady to be going through heavy contractions all this time. I can't wait to see pictures of Jonathon. 

Curlew, good luck too! You can do it :)

Sparky, big congrats :) 

Amanda, yey! Congrats! :)

I can't wait to see pics from both of you.

Britt, :hug: I'm sorry to hear that you went through that. Remember that the baby is nicely cushioned in there. How are you doing? Do you have a bruise?

Hann, my labor started with period pains. I doubt they're BH, but I'm no expert. I had downloaded a contraction timer to keep track. They're awesome. Good luck! You can do it :)

Freckles, I know what you mean about feedings being one of the few times to catch up. I hope Elliot puts on more weight. I'm hoping Jillian gets back to birth weight by next week. 

Mummy and Tor, hope you feel better. I think the baby is getting further down, so sounds like things are progressing well :) 

Eve, good luck! Sounds like we'll be meeting Atticus soon :)

SB, big :hugs:! I know what you mean about nipple pain. Hang in there! My nurse told me not to let the baby on there for too long because it makes the nipples so much worse. She said to break the latch after 20-30min or when the baby is asleep. I've been using a pacifier if absolutely necessary. I know it's a bit of a taboo subject, but I think once the breast feeding is established it shouldn't matter. You need to take care of yourself first.

Gotta run. Poor Jillybean just spit up milk through her nose. I just cleaned her up, but I feel so bad for her. Now she's got hiccups and from the sounds of it the diaper I just changed is loaded again. We witnessed our first projectile poop the other day. It went the distance. I'm surprised we didn't sit there with measuring tape because we were so impressed. We laughed like crazy and changed yet another changing pad cover. I learned now that you need a shield just in case...having a diaper under her wasn't enough.


----------



## caz_hills

Eve  how are those pains this morning? Hope they have gone and that you can continue to enjoy your relaxation at home before Atticus comes along!

Simmy  sounds painful! Do you think the baby is moving downwards and getting ready?

Freckles  hope you are ok today with your husband going back to work  it happens so quickly, I actually feel quite sorry for the guys. Sounds like your BFing is going so well  hope today is ok. :hugs:

Hann  poor you, you are having such teasing signs and it must be horrid. Hope you got back off to sleep or at least got some rest. Heres hoping that the acupuncturist can see you today. Keep smiling  hopefully you are nearly there! :hugs:

Amanda  huge congrats on the birth of little William! A boy  we needed more boys in our group as we have had so many girls!!!! :baby:

Britt  oh I cant believe you had that fall, that is horrible. I really really hope you are ok hun  thinking of you. Glads babba is moving loads to reassure you  you will pop soon, Im sure. :hugs:

BV  lovely to hear from you and yay for multi-tasking! Projectile poo is something people have told me about but obviously am yet to experience...... sounds interesting!

AFM  going to go for a long walk today, get baby moving down hopefully! And seeing the NCT girls (with cake!) this afternoon before the wedding tonight. So a quiet ish day for me. After my major hormonal imbalance day yesterday, Ive woken up feeling better and more positive so that is a good thing! I hope it continues!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Congrats Amanda!! Looking forward to piccies!!

Wez & Curlew hope everything goes well today!!

Hann I was taunted last night too <3

Britt hope you're okay after the fall

BV don't be silly, Atticus is just a big tease!!

Caz just been left feeling really tired and achey this morning - I think I need a holiday from pregnancy hahaha Enjoy your time with the NCT girls!

Freckles I'm glad BF is going a bit easier now!


----------



## Hann12

Great news Amanda! Looking forward to seeing photos :) 

Congratulations to Sparky too! 

Britt - your post made me feel so sad for you, you sound so down :( have they done a sweep? When will they look at inducing? One of my friends tried reflexology and her waters broke the next day and I've been trying acupuncture but I haven't started induction on that yet. Maybe something like that could help? Glad the baby is okay after the fall too :hugs: 

BV - your post made me laugh, naively I was not aware of projectile poo, I'll be looking out for ghat, something tells me you can't prepare for it!!

Caz - glad you are feeling better today, it horrible feeling down. I hope you have fun with the girls, always make me feel better! 
Eve - sounds like we were both teased last night again!! I was up from 1-4, in the end my back was painful so I went into the living room and read my book whilst bouncing then went back to bed at 4 and slept until 8. 

I'm going to see if the acupuncturist can fit me in this morning or tomorrow and just tell her the signs. I am fine with waiting till my dd for the baby but I'd rather not have constant period pains in the process, she might be able to ease them, I mean what causes them anyway?!!
Seeing my nct girls for lunch then we are going to meet the first nct group baby. Looking forward to having a cuddle with her. Greg is so jealous, he is desperate for ours to come now, never seen him so excited!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann normally the thinning and dilating of the cervix and the muscles preparing for labour. That's why you've lost your plug already because the cervix is dilating :]


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie said:


> Hann normally the thinning and dilating of the cervix and the muscles preparing for labour. That's why you've lost your plug already because the cervix is dilating :]

Oh okay in that case its a good thing but annoying!! 
Trying to get through to my acupuncturist now to see if she can see me today, at the minimum I'll get 30 minutes of quiet time and hopefully some sleep!


----------



## Doodlepants

:wave: Hi everyone!!

Sorry it's taken me sooo long to come online! It's been extra long as I was so fed up and busy just before the birth- I didn't want to bring you all down with my moaning lol- I thought I was having another false alarm so was peed off waiting for my contractions to go away again but they never did!

I hope everyone's doing well- I'm going to have a mammoth catch up in a min :)

Thanks Jenni for keeping everyone posted :thumbup:

Naomi was born at 1.11am on the 4th July :)
Weighing 8lb 15oz.

I had a lovely birth, basically I was getting contractions on Monday all day but didn't think anything of it as they was irregular and I'd been having them on and off all weekend- Sunday morning they were coming every 4 mins but I had a feeling they'd die down again- they did so I thought nothing of it.

Sunday evening they seemed to be coming fairly often so M timed them and said they were every 5 mins and lasting a minute each- I thought they'd go again so said I'd have a bath and if they were still regular after that I'd call- I only said that to shut him up as I really thought they'd go! Anyway, in the bath they were coming every 5 mins still but I was breathing through them fine but M called anyway and they said to call my parents to have H and come in.

We get to the hospital at 11pm and I tell M to leave everything in the car as I'm 100% sure they're going to send me home and tell me I'm like, 2cms at best....

I was examined when we got there- it seemed like it was taking forever but eventually she said 'You're not going to believe this but you're 6cms!' Wooohooo I was so shocked I said 'I thought you were going to send me home again!' she said 'so did I!! You're coping so well!' :smug: I felt rather pleased with myself lol!

The MW asked if I wanted to go into the pool (the room was lovely- dark lighting, en suite, pool, ball etc) but I said no as I didn't want to go in too early and run out of pain relief options lol!

After about an hour I asked her to fill the pool for me as the contractions seemed to be getting a bit stronger and she had said that things would happen quite quickly once my waters had gone so that scared me into it a bit lol (which I was thankful for soon after!)

Once in the pool the contractions were so strong that I would say they were almost unbearable- the water felt amazing on my back though.


I went on all fours after about 10 mins or so in the pool and I felt something pushing down, on the next contraction I couldn't help but push- my waters went.

With the next couple of contractions I pushed and out she came! 

It was amazing!

Naomi had her first feed in the pool and I delivered the placenta naturally so had a completely med-free birth :) I'm very proud of myself :haha:

It was much quicker this time- we were at the hospital for 2 hours before she was born - it went so quickly!

It was lovely afterwards- I got out, had a shower while M had a cuddle and got pooed all over :haha: Naomi fed again and we went to the post natal ward where she slept for ages!

The first day she was so tired we were having trouble waking her for feeds so she fed my expressed milk from a teaspoon twice but she has made up for it since- she is a booby monster!

So that's it really- pretty uneventful- I didn't need any stitches or anything and my bleeding is really minimal, my tummy looks pretty normal and I haven't had any constipation- something I was really worried about! I've been really lucky this time :cloud9:

I'll try and add some pics- some are a bit gross lol so please accept my apologies!


----------



## Hann12

Doods what an amazing story! I bet it was worth waiting a bit longer to have a labour like that! Sounds perfect and Naomi sounds gorgeous


----------



## Doodlepants

Photos......
 



Attached Files:







Naomi 4th July 2011 018.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 17









Naomi 4th July 2011 024.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 12









Naomi 4th July 2011 026.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 12









Naomi 4th July 2011 032.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 14









Naomi 4th July 2011 035.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## caz_hills

Wow Doods - what an amazing birth story! It sounds perfect and the water birth element just sounds wonderful. You must have done sooooo well without any pain relief - you are a trooper! I love the photos too - she is adorable.

So pleased for you, huge congratulations! xx


----------



## caz_hills

Hann - did you manage to get an appointment for your accupuncture? Hope so, even if it's a short session it would be good for you to help things along! xx


----------



## Hann12

Doods she is sooo gorgeous!! You must be over the moon!


----------



## Hann12

Caz yes just got one for 11 so will see what she says, she apparently can tell if the baby is close to coming, so far it hasn't been but hope she says differently today!!


----------



## Tor81

Amanda, congratulations on the birth of William Jack, gorgeous name!

Maria, what an inspiring birth story! So pleased for you. And the photos are amazing, you must be so in love with little Naomi! :)

Simmy, thanks for the empathy, sorry you're feeling it too. I've resorted to sleeping on my right hand side for a couple of hours each night now.

Freckles, glad you & Elliot are getting on better with the BF. I bet it will be very strange at first with your DH back at work, have you got family/friends local to pop in?

Ah Hann, sorry you've had a crap night :hugs: hope the acupuncturist can fit you in & can do something to help. Try and at least get some rest if you can hun. *

Britt, don't blame you for feeling sorry for yourself, falling off your chair must have really shaken you up, was someone with you at the time? :hugs:

Caz, glad you're feeling positive today, enjoy cake with NCT girls and the wedding later.

Thinking of Curlew & Wez today, exciting!

AFM, parents, brother and grandparents are all driving up for a visit today, will be lovely to see them.*

xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Doodle, I was just thinking about you. Congrats! She's beautiful. Your labor story is great. That's the type of birth I had envisioned. I still haven't fully come to terms with mine. I do like one of the results. She is worth every minute of what I went through. She's cooing right now after feeding. There's nothing else like it.


----------



## caz_hills

BV - that is so cute! I hope Jillian is ok.

Hann - great news! Hope it goes well for you.

Mel - I've just remembered that we are in single digits until our due date - 9 days to go!!!! Ahhhhhh!!!!!! So exciting!

Tor - hope you have a lovely day with your family - that sounds wonderful.


----------



## Aaisrie

Doods I hope my labour goes as smooth as yours!!! Did you find it easier being a 2nd birth? She is so gorgeous! I love the photo in the pool!!


----------



## Hann12

Caz and Mel - yippee for single digits!! 

I'm leaving for the acupuncture now then seeing the nct girls so will be on later this afternoon with an update. 

Hope everyone has a good morning :)


----------



## Clareabell

Doods what an amazing story and so pleased that you got to have a natural med free birth, very hardcore.

Naomi is beautiful and Holly looks like a very proud big sister. 

Hann - Good luck today.

Mel and Caz - YAY for single digits. 

Cant wait to hear from Wez and Curlew. Here comes a wave of boys.


----------



## fifi-folle

Congratulations Amanda!
Doods your birth sound amazing, just what I am hoping for!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oooo my reusable sanitary towels arrived this morning!! I got a Mimis Dreams Geisha Starter pack and they're SO luxurious feeling I actually don't want to ever use them because they're so pretty... even nicer in person!!

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268114_10150687055945293_262280740292_19231917_7028635_n.jpg
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269810_10150687056075293_262280740292_19231919_5508655_n.jpg


----------



## mummymarsh

amazing story doodle xxxxxxx


----------



## mummySS

Doods what a fabulous birth story! If only they were all like that eh! Aww you must be so proud, Naomi is beautiful. :D

Amanda - huge congrats on the birth of William! hope your recovery is going ok. 

Tor - i absolutely have to sleep on my right these days as my left hip is completely screwed. Oh well... thanks for the empathy too :flower:

Caz and Mel - congrats on single digits!

Hann - good luck for acupuncture and i hope you have fun with NCT girls. Sorry to hear about your crappy night's sleep, AGAIN. Hopefully the acupuncture will at least help with that. :(

Britt - i was wondering about you hun - so sorry to hear about your fall, and how fed up you are feeling. Hopefully not long for you now. Will they induce you soon do you think? 

BV - yay for multitasking! :happydance: I keep hearing about these explosive poos. One of my NCT girls' babies just managed to projectile poo up against the wall of his nursery and all over the lamp and cot. Impressive!

Caz - enjoy your day and take it easy tonight at the wedding!

Eve - loving the new siggy!

Afm, I am still getting the hip pain today but not quite as bad as yest - am going to have a bath and hopefully that'll improve it. I dont think the baby's moving down yet as the doc said yesterday it wasn't engaged at all, and they said the same last time. 

Today i'm going to do some work - i had some leftover that i didn't get to, and it's been weighing down on me. So i'll just get it over and done with! I'm sure i'll be on and off here all day looking for distraction :haha:


----------



## fifi-folle

Pretty fabrics!


----------



## mummySS

Eve - OMG!! they look far too nice to bleed into!! lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Simmy I made the siggy in about 15mins lol I was trying to occupy myself a little!


----------



## Aaisrie

That's exactly what I thought!! They're SO soft though as well!! And they're fleecey on the back so you kinda wanna cuddle with them hahahaha


----------



## Jenni4

wow! So much to catch up on! Forgive me if i miss anyone....

Congratulations Sparky and Amanda!! can't wait to see pics!!!


Good luck Wez and Curlew!! keep us posted!!

sorry for my overdue crew....hang in there...it has to happen eventually....and sorry about the fall Britt....that must have been pretty scary!

Great birth story doodles! I hope mine goes as smoothly!!

Hann...it sounds like things are getting started for you!!!

And hello to everyone else and jobs well done for those of you who are Bf'ing...I know how difficult it can be at times....

Thanks to everyone who posted baby pics...I love seeing them!!

Afm...had my first acupuncture today to soften my cervix and get things moving...who knows if it's working but it can't hurt!! And my hubby is on a plane home and should be here tonight so I'm ready to get this show on the road!!!! We have had a bunch of girls in here lately....I think it's time for some boys to be born!!!


----------



## mummySS

Hann12 said:


> Okay so just for fun for those that are team yellow left to give birth I'm going to predict the gender of the baby (yes I'm a bit bored but thought I'd see if I'm right!).
> 
> So:
> Tor - Boy
> Fi - Boy
> Simmy - I was struggling with this one but I'm going for girl
> Jenni - girl (can't recall if you found out now?)
> Mel - girl
> Caz - boy
> 
> I wonder if I'll be right!! :)

This is great Hann. Ok, here are my predictions:

Hann :pink:
Tor :pink: (although i almost said boy!)
Fi - :blue:
Mel - :pink:
Caz - :pink:
Jen - :blue:
Me - hmm you're right hann it's tricky but i'm going with :blue:!

I'm going to save this post to see if we're right! :)


----------



## caz_hills

Simmy - boo to having to work today - hope we can distract you a bit! It's good to get it off your mind though and then take the rest of your maternity leave to chill out!

Eve - those reusable pads look gorgeous! I've never heard of having reusable pads before and they are just so pretty!

Jenni - good news your hubbie is on his way home. Great timing! How do you cope in the heat in Dubai? You must be boiling????!!!!!

AFM - feeling so much better today - and so got lots of jobs done - sterilized loads of outstanding things, ironing sorted, pinapple chopped (ok, and a bit eaten!) and now watching Britain's next top model - honestly, it makes me smile this show!!!!


----------



## Jenni4

I used to live in northern Michigan....it's kind of the same...you just don't go out a lot during the extreme season....although I would love to just be able to go outside for a walk!!! The only time i ever go outside is to go to my car or walk into a building. Even the beach and ocean are too hot to relax....it's like a hot tub!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Caz I got them from femininewear.co.uk - their facebook group is really good too as the FW people give great advice too!!


----------



## MrsWez

in the hospital, pitocin is kicking my ass. Dr. broke my water and is going to check me soon. baby is still really active


----------



## mummySS

Good luck Wez!

Caz - I love britain's next top model!

Jen- sympathies for the heat... Must be annoying not to go for walks. But at least you have aircon :)


----------



## caz_hills

mummySS said:


> Good luck Wez!
> 
> Caz - I love britain's next top model!
> 
> Jen- sympathies for the heat... Must be annoying not to go for walks. But at least you have aircon :)

I know it's not very loyal to the UK but I prefer the American one! It's on Sky Living every morning at 9 am and I hate to say it, but I'm addicted! :nope:

Hope your work is going well Simmy! 

Jenni - I really don't know how you cope in the heat but I think it must be incredible to live in Dubai!


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez, you can do it! I sent you a text. I figured you probably won't be able to check in with the thread once the contractions get closer together. I'm out of texts, but I can deal with the charge if you need help. I'm trying to remember what worked for pain relief for me. I pretty much tried everything. A cold compress on the forehead was nice. Squeezing the crap out of my husband's hand and breathing through them also worked. The tub was fantastic if you can get them to find waterproof monitors and can drag your IV line with you. I actually experienced some weird numbing feeling on my face and arms. This is a bit of TMI but it was very pleasant and seemed a little like what it feels after an orgasm. So I suppose I did have some highlights to my labor...

I also used a rocking chair and that was nice. I also tried holding on to my husband's shoulders and swaying back and forth like a dance. Music distracted me for a while. I hope you brought something you can listen to. I also used a focal point - a picture of my puppy. The midwife also tried rolling up a big piece of cloth and putting it behind my back and pulling on it to relieve back pressure. My husband also put pressure on my lower back with a fist. They tried massaging my feet. I also tried the exercise ball. It was tough with the monitors though. I also walked around and squatted to try to move her into position. Of course that's difficult with the IV pole and the monitors, but hey, why not? I also tried different positions like being on my knees on the bed, lying on my side, etc. I really hope one of these methods works for you. I wish I could be there to hug you because I know how tough it is. Just focus on the end goal. Every contraction will bring you closer to holding that bundle of joy and once you hear that first cry, it will all feel better.


----------



## Jenni4

Oh good luck Wez! So exciting!!

Let's just say that living in Dubai is um...well...interesting!! Lol!!


----------



## caz_hills

Good luck Wez! Thinking of you and hope it all goes alright!! xx


----------



## Doodlepants

OK- My I think I've caught up!

Thinking of you Mummy Marsh, Charlie will never be forgotten :hugs: I really appreciate you coming on to see how we're all getting on xx

How are you feeling today Linds? I hope you're OK :)

Congratulations on the births of your daughters Fox and Sunshine!! How are you both feeling?

OK- If I'm pages back still but Hann- my boobs got fuller and leaked the 2 days before I went into labour- I don't think you'll go over!

Clare I was advised to send H for cranial treatment as she had a traumatic birth- we didn't go in the end as she was OK but I've heard brilliant things about it- I don't think it's too expensive either. Did you find somewhere yet?

I hope you're not kept waiting much longer Britt :hugs: Naomi and Holly were both 6 days over so I feel your pain!

Not long now BB! I hope the sweep works for you!

I think your nursery furniture looks lovely Tor!!

Lovely bump pic Jenni! Really lovely and neat! :)

Lovely bump pic from you too BB! I'm glad your MW turned up eventually! When I thought I wasn't getting my sweep done I was nearly in tears lol! I was soooo fed up!

Starry I had painful contractions in the week leading up to the big day- not too long now hopefully :)

Caz you make me feel so unfit with all of your swimming! It's so good that you keep fit- I'm sure your labour will be easier for it :)

Thanks for the BF info- I didn't know much about foods to avoid etc either Mel!

Mmmm mountain dew! The one we have is crapola! I miss the proper stuff!

Linds- I love Sophie's hair!! Holly had loads too but Naomi hardly has any! She's a lot fairer too!

Mmmm I love the reeces sweets! I haven't had the cereal yet though- sounds yummy!

SB- Huge congratulations! She's beautiful :)

Jillian looks so pretty BV! 

Glad you're back Sherri- how's Colby doing? He's such a cutie!

Massive congratulations Sparky and Amanda!!!!

Good luck Wez! I hope it goes ok for you!

Thinking of you curlew! :)

Thank you all for your lovely comments- we're over the moon and so happy it went so smoothly after our birth with H :)

Well this post has taken me from 10ish until now lol! I've tried to remember as much as I can!

hugs to all!
xx


----------



## Clareabell

Good Luck Wez, Hopefully not much longer next.


----------



## Clareabell

Sorry typing one handed and feeding. 

Hopefully not much longer left, before you meet baby Jonathan.

Doods - We are going to Cranial therapy tomorrow, costs £30 for a session she should only need one or two. Im really hoping it helps her as she is suffering in the evenings :(


----------



## mummySS

Quick update from Curlew:

"Logan Andrew born at 13.14 today - we are both fine"

Huge congrats Moira - recover well and we can't wait to see piccies!

xxx

EDIT - just got another text to say weight was 8lbs 2oz.


----------



## mummySS

Aww Doods well done on your big catchup! :)

It's funny you say that about boobs being fuller - i've had no symptoms at all apart from that one! Oooh maybe sign of things to come... 

Caz, i haven't started my work yet, decided a nap would be more fulfilling :haha: But the thought of going into labour without having done it scares me so i'd better get on with it. Oh i love the US version of Top model as well. The girls are loads better lol!


----------



## mummymarsh

Aaisrie said:


> Oooo my reusable sanitary towels arrived this morning!! I got a Mimis Dreams Geisha Starter pack and they're SO luxurious feeling I actually don't want to ever use them because they're so pretty... even nicer in person!!
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268114_10150687055945293_262280740292_19231917_7028635_n.jpg
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269810_10150687056075293_262280740292_19231919_5508655_n.jpg

oh my good ness where did you get these and how much??? the disposable ones give me terrible thrush i hate wearing them...... xxx


----------



## kelzyboo

Congratulations curlew!! x

Good luck MrsWez, he'll be here in no time xx


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies!

Freckles, cant believe your hubby is back to work already! Doesnt time fly! Im sure you will cope great though!

Hann, sorry you had another crap night sleep!, Hope the acupunture goes well and enjoy meeting your friends this afternoon 

Amanda, congratulations on baby William! Glad you are both doing well!

Britt, so sorry you are having a hard time at the mo, glad baby is ok after your fall, hang in there hun:hugs:

Caz, hope you had a nice time with the NCT girls today! Glad you are feeling better today. Single digits! whoop whoop!!:happydance:

Doodles, congrats again on baby Naomi, she is beautiful and your birth sounds like it went like a dream! 

Tor, hope you are having a nice day with your family.

Simmy, hope you arent working too hard today and you hips are feeling better. Very interesting to see your gender predictions!


Jenni, great to hear from you are also great that hubby is on his way home! Hope the acupunture helps!

Eve, the reusable pads look very comfy actually! And colourful!

Good luck Wez! Am rooting for you not long now!

Curlew, congratulations on the birth of Logan! Cant wait for pic, glad you are both doing well!

Well AFM ive had two friends and their little boys round all day so things been hectic but nice! One of my friends i havent seen for ages so was nice to catch up, the other one is pregnant, due in Aug so it was pretty much baby talk all day! They brought lunch too so i didnt even have to worry about that, im feeling exausted now though! 
Nothing much to report, a few cramps down below but nothing out of the ordinary, my friend clare reckons my bump has changed shape and is more pointy out front now, weird! and my other friend Lisa reckons im having a girl! 
We shall see! x


----------



## Britt11

Hann12 said:


> Great news Amanda! Looking forward to seeing photos :)
> 
> Congratulations to Sparky too!
> 
> Britt - your post made me feel so sad for you, you sound so down :( have they done a sweep? When will they look at inducing? One of my friends tried reflexology and her waters broke the next day and I've been trying acupuncture but I haven't started induction on that yet. Maybe something like that could help? Glad the baby is okay after the fall too :hugs:
> 
> BV - your post made me laugh, naively I was not aware of projectile poo, I'll be looking out for ghat, something tells me you can't prepare for it!!
> 
> Caz - glad you are feeling better today, it horrible feeling down. I hope you have fun with the girls, always make me feel better!
> Eve - sounds like we were both teased last night again!! I was up from 1-4, in the end my back was painful so I went into the living room and read my book whilst bouncing then went back to bed at 4 and slept until 8.
> 
> I'm going to see if the acupuncturist can fit me in this morning or tomorrow and just tell her the signs. I am fine with waiting till my dd for the baby but I'd rather not have constant period pains in the process, she might be able to ease them, I mean what causes them anyway?!!
> Seeing my nct girls for lunch then we are going to meet the first nct group baby. Looking forward to having a cuddle with her. Greg is so jealous, he is desperate for ours to come now, never seen him so excited!

First off I want to say you ladies are so darn sweet, thank you so much for all your posts and kind comments, it made me smile this morning. Truly a lovely group :hugs: 
thanks for asking Hann and a few others about options, apparently the plan is u/s tomorrow to check on bubs to make sure she is okay with enough amniotic fluid and then induction not until Sunday/Monday- they make you wait a minimum of 10 days here...agghh

that being said, I have had contractions all last night but nothing consistent and nothing now for the past hour. I have had increased discharge and a bloody show so hoping this is a good sign (I lost my plug about 3 days ago). gosh I just hope something happens regularly, the pain was so much last night that it woke me up so of course I got excited....now nothing

Doodles- thanks for your birth story, its absolutely beautiful, and the pics are amazing 

Mrs Wez- wow excited for you, cant wait to meet our next baby
:hugs:to the rest of you, everyone is getting really close now :thumbup::baby:


----------



## Hann12

Britt - I heard that when you get the bloody show you are within 48 hours of labour. I really hope thats the case for you! Keep us updated when you can. I don't think they induce here until you are 12 days over, though might be wrong.

Simmy - thanks for posting Curlews update - I got it but was having reflexology so couldn't post it until now.

So on that note: Big congratulations Curlew on the arrival of your little one! He sounds gorgeous! Hope you are doing well!

Wez - sending you all my thoughts and best wishes for today. Looking forward to hearing the news.

Jenni - what did you think of acupuncture?

So I just had my session - had acupuncture at 11, and she did the induction points, then I just had a reflexology session, apparently I am stressed, and she did that to relax me. She was of the opinion that the acupuncture could be so effective that the baby could come in the next 48 hours but I am just a tad sceptical about that! It sounds too good to be true. It did relax me though which is good. I had some cramping and back pain when the needles were in but nothing since. Watch this space!!
I also met up with my NCT friend and her 4 day old baby. She was so teeny, I didn't realise they came that small (she was 6 pounds 8). I almost ran off with her!! Made me so want to see mine, but also if it isn't for another couple of weeks at least that has helped me with remembering its all worth the wait. I'd really like the baby to come when its ready using only natural induction processes rather than sweeps and anything else. Ideally!!

Simmy - can't believe you have work still to do. That is rubbish!!

Mel - hope the cramping has turned into something.

I didn't see BB on today - maybe she has been getting some positive signs.....I hope so!


----------



## Hann12

Oh and Eve - I take it back about the usuable sanitary towels - I used an always one last night as I was checking for leakage and it was so scratchy and uncomfortable that I think you might be onto something with material ones.....

And Simmy - loving your predictions - almost the opposite of mine so one of us should be right!! :)


----------



## Blue_bear

I am still here sadly...... :(

Been having contractions since 5am, started off 20 mins apart and have done my best to keep moving all day to keep things going. Walked round town etc. Got down to every 4 mins and bloody painful....paracetamol does nothing, bath helped a little. Then i sat down to try and get some rest and they have slowed right down to every 10 mins now. Feeling very frustrated cuz it really hurts but i know mat unit will say i have to wait it out.... :(

BTW they feel soooo different to my usual BH, and really hurt plus being here for 12 hours now, its gotta be the real thing right?!


----------



## mummySS

lol Hann exactly one of us should be right... i didn't really mean to do the opposite of you, it was just what my inkling said! I have never been a really 'in tune' person though so i'm probably completely wrong. Just a bit of fun anyway :)

Glad to hear your acupuncture was relaxing at the very least! Who knows, the lady clearly sounded very confident!

Britt, got my fingers crossed for you!

Good point Hann, where's Georgie today? maybe like Doods she's just annoyed...


----------



## mummySS

aah just saw your update BB - hang in there, it def sounds different to what you've had before. I'm just sorry it's so long and drawn out... :(


----------



## Doodlepants

BB- That is exactly how it happened for me! Good luck hun!! I think we'll be seeing our next blue beach bump shortly!x


----------



## Hann12

BB - yippee it sounds like the start of something good to me!! Keep us posted but I'm sending you all the luck that this is it for you. I've heard they can slow down a bit before they get going again so don't worry too much about that. Its got to be the real thing one of these days and why not today! :)

Simmy - I think we both said Fi is having a boy so we must be right LOL!! Funny!


----------



## fifi-folle

So I won't be the only one to be shocked if I have a daughter!??!


----------



## melissasbump

B Bear, i think this is it for you too! Hang in there hun!


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations Moira!! Logan is a gorgeous name! Glad it all went well, can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## Hann12

Fi - it would be funny if we were right! I've never even met you but I do get a boy vibe :)

Funnily enough the first acupuncturist I went to (saw a different lady today) said she was sure I was having a girl after taking my pulse, then the one today said its definitely a boy because of the shape of my bump. I have been thinking girl ever since the 4D scan so will be a bit surprised if its a boy but I did think boy for the first 29 weeks....


----------



## caz_hills

Clare  I hope the cranial therapy goes well tomorrow.

Curlew  huge congratulations! I love the name Logan, so gorgeous! Cant wait to hear about it and see some photos too if you can! :baby:

Melissa  sounds like a lovely day with friends  I hope you can chill out this evening after a busy day.

Britt  I know Sunday/Monday sounds a long way off but it will fly by! I hope you dont have to wait that long and that the U/S goes well tomorrow though for you. :hugs:

Hann  such positive comments from your acupuncturist  fingers crossed! It would be wonderful for you if the baby came in 48 hours! And so exciting to meet your NCT baby as well  cant believe we will have such a teeny tiny baby too in a matter of weeks at the most! I was thinking that if they induce us at say 40 week + 10 days then that is a maximum of 18 days so a 1 in 18 chance of popping every day!!!! Wow, that has scared me writing that down..... :haha:

BB  Im no expert but it sounds like the real thing! I hope for your sake that they continue and that they lead to something.... keep us posted and good luck, take care. x :hugs:

AFM  had lovely time with the NCT girls today  only me and one other to go now, the other three have their babies and blimey, they make it look soooooo easy. I am not sure Ill be so lucky and have a baby that you have to wake up every 4 hours to feed! 

Off to the next instalment of the wedding tonight  not feeling my outfit as its too hot and my horrible stretch marks are rubbing in it (sorry TMI). But never mind  Ill eat my body weight in Indian food and dance sitting down!


----------



## Jenni4

big congrats to Curlew!! 

Wez and Bb you gals are next....bring on the boys!! It definitely sounds like it could be the start of something for you!!

My acupuncture went okay...it hurt like hell. She said she wasn't going to do the inducement points as she didn't know the status of my cervix and since it's before my due date...so...when i see the dr on Sunday i need to have her check my cervix and then see the acupincturist that afternoon for inducement if my cervix is ready. I have been feeling some tigtenings since this afternoon, but nothing to get my hopes up, but enough to think maybe something is gearing up to happen soon. Sit and wait I guess....trying not to get anxious about it because that can cause any labor that would have started to stop... Yay...getting another one just as i typed that!! Haha...well at least hubby is home now....and i'm not letting him leave again!!!


----------



## Hann12

Have fun Caz! You never know all the spicy food might pay off!!
I hadn't thought of the odds of the labour that way before - I just want mine to come with minimal medical interference so hoping the acupuncture works. Just read that average time takes 6 hours - 48 hours to take effect in most people but doesn't always work first time. We shall see!!


----------



## Hann12

Jenni - hopefully it will be effective for you. I'm sure the acupuncture has helped me with getting the baby into the right position. I think my cervix is a bit dilated now - I've inserted EPO over the past few days and the area seems noticeably bigger - sorry thats probably TMI. I don't know where my cervix is as I'm not a pro cervix checker so have just been putting a tablet up there as far as I can. But hey who knows whats really happening!


----------



## caz_hills

Wow Hann - it could be really effective very quickly! I'll have to log on again tonight after we get home just in case something has happened!!!! Fingers crossed for you and Greg.

Jenni - yay for your husband being home! It must be reassuring to know that he is there now and not going away again.

Right, really need to get ready now - I'm reading on here instead of putting my make up on! Have a good evening everyone x


----------



## Jenni4

That's funny Hann because i just started inserting epo yesterday as well!! But only one in the morning and one at night...mine has vitamin e in it so i'm trying to be careful and not put in too much.. but a little is better than nothing i suppose....I just stick it in as far as it will go and it kind of just sucks it up! Haha! At least it's not leaking out!!


----------



## Hann12

Jenni, I've put in 2 a day too, mine also has vitamin e. I lost my plug after inserting it so think it does work! I've had some oil leakage though which isn't so nice! 
Who knows if these things work though!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats to those whos lo have arrived.

i ve been using starflower instead of epo, not sure if its done anything though. 

been rubbing clary sage oil into bump too


----------



## Blue_bear

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Am back from L&D. Actually got to see my mw, which was really nice actually. She got called in because its so busy and recognised my name immediately, especially as i had text her for advice earlier. 

She watched me through a few contractions then examined me. She was very surprised at the progress my cervix has made since she did the sweep on Monday. I am now fully effaced, 1cm dilated and waters are bulging. It doesnt sound like much but progress is progress. 
She advised i come home and try and rest, eat etc. I pretty much knew this would be the case but i do feel better for getting checked and knowing that my body is doing the right things....

In the mean time, it hurts. All those times i thought things were starting when i had BH, i was so wrong. You most definately know the difference. 

So, mw said it could be a few hours or it could be alot of hours but i have literally got to stay at home now until i can stand it no more. :wacko:

Hubby and i were discussing this morning how cool 7-7-11 would be as a date of birth :)

I have read through all you posts just finding it very difficult to concentrate, will try and reply through the evening xx


----------



## melissasbump

B Bear,glad everything is moving forward for you, i hope to wake up to some exciting news from you in the morning!:happydance:

Caz, have a lovely evening at the wedding!

Jenni, glad hubby is home, bring on the baby now!

Clare, hope the craniel therapy helps tomorrow!

Hann, i still think you are on for the 9th! :thumbup:

AFM Just had a bath, was slightly concerned as baby is usually really active in there but i didnt feel any movement at all, despite all my poking and prodding. OH has told me not to worry as there really doesnt feel like there is much room in there at all, the front of me is all rock hard baby and i can feel a foot up towards the top, i think he/she is crouched frog like in there! Have felt some small movements since i got out which has reassured me a bit. 

My mum and stepdad are picking me up tomorrrow and we are going over to my grandads for a homemade fish and chip lunch so that will be nice, even to get out for a couple of hours. 
Oooh just felt a kick then, im happy now!:flower:


----------



## Clareabell

Oh good luck BB I really hope this is it for you :)


----------



## mummySS

Geordie sounds like things are really progressing! Try to relax through it now - and don't worry about catching up on posts, we'll understand! (unless of course it helps take your mind off things). 

Mel - mmm homemade fish and chips :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Its so hard because through the contraction i think 'i cant take this, it hurts' then in between im fine. Its gonna be a loooong night!


----------



## Hann12

BB I am sooo excited for you!! You must feel relieved to know it's all kicking off. I really hope it moves fast for you, I have my fingers crossed and looking forward to hearing more. Oh and you can handle the pain - my friend said that her husband counted down for her in each contraction and it really helped so maybe try that! 

Mel - I just had a bath too and had time to think about the baby coming and I have lost my optimism for the 9th. I just can't see it happening! Since having the acupuncture and reflexology I have felt not one twinge/cramp/back ache. Bit disappointing, I wasn't expecting to suddenly give birth within a few hours but I did hope I'd feel something especially after having all the teasing yesterday. Oh well!!


----------



## Starry Night

Blue Bear, I'm so excited for you!! I hope there is a baby in your arms by tomorrow!


----------



## Aaisrie

mummymarsh said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Oooo my reusable sanitary towels arrived this morning!! I got a Mimis Dreams Geisha Starter pack and they're SO luxurious feeling I actually don't want to ever use them because they're so pretty... even nicer in person!!
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268114_10150687055945293_262280740292_19231917_7028635_n.jpg
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269810_10150687056075293_262280740292_19231919_5508655_n.jpg
> 
> oh my good ness where did you get these and how much??? the disposable ones give me terrible thrush i hate wearing them...... xxxClick to expand...

I don't get thrush but because I have such a heavy flow I wear like maternity/night pads through the start of all my periods or I just flood the place which means because they're so thick I end up getting really.. like sweaty down there which is just gross!!! I got them from Feminine Wear, seriously they are SO helpful. I asked on their facebook site about what's suitable for what. I actually wanted to go with a cup instead but obviously after birth I have to wait before I can use one so wanted something to use in the meantime. The cups look really awesome!! Here is their facebook group which has a link to their website on it too. I couldn't believe how fast the shipping was, I ordered them yesterday AFTERNOON and they arrived this morning AND the shipping was FREE!!! This is one of the Mimi's Dreams starter packs which had 1 night pad, 2 regular pads um 1 something else and 1 pantyliner I think!! It explains it on the site!! But they have other brands too!!

https://www.facebook.com/FeminineWear



Hann12 said:


> Oh and Eve - I take it back about the usuable sanitary towels - I used an always one last night as I was checking for leakage and it was so scratchy and uncomfortable that I think you might be onto something with material ones.....
> 
> And Simmy - loving your predictions - almost the opposite of mine so one of us should be right!! :)

Hann I actually can't wait to try them!! I hate sanitary towels so much but I'd need about 4 tampons shoved up me to stop my flow!!! TMI much??  



fifi-folle said:


> So I won't be the only one to be shocked if I have a daughter!??!

I think you're having a girl!!! LOL



Blue_bear said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> Am back from L&D. Actually got to see my mw, which was really nice actually. She got called in because its so busy and recognised my name immediately, especially as i had text her for advice earlier.
> 
> She watched me through a few contractions then examined me. She was very surprised at the progress my cervix has made since she did the sweep on Monday. I am now fully effaced, 1cm dilated and waters are bulging. It doesnt sound like much but progress is progress.
> She advised i come home and try and rest, eat etc. I pretty much knew this would be the case but i do feel better for getting checked and knowing that my body is doing the right things....
> 
> In the mean time, it hurts. All those times i thought things were starting when i had BH, i was so wrong. You most definately know the difference.
> 
> So, mw said it could be a few hours or it could be alot of hours but i have literally got to stay at home now until i can stand it no more. :wacko:
> 
> Hubby and i were discussing this morning how cool 7-7-11 would be as a date of birth :)
> 
> I have read through all you posts just finding it very difficult to concentrate, will try and reply through the evening xx

Definitely sounds like things are moving for you!! I remember after being in labour for like 7 hrs going to the hospital and only being 3cm and I actually cried because I was in so much pain I thought I couldn't do it!!! I really hope things start going really fast for you!!! 


AFM - I went out this afternoon because some girl on buy and sell had a cotbed that she was looking rid of and said if I picked it up today I could get it for £15!!! So I wasn't about to refuse that! It's a mothercare one too and obviously hasn't been used much. She had a cot there too - she had twins - but the cotbed will do for longer. So I'm dead pleased :] Plus I got a maxi dress for my friends wedding in like 8 days :]


----------



## SugarBeth

Good luck, BB! And congrats to those who had babies today!

I'm feeling pretty good at the moment. DH is watching Katie, who just finished feeding and had her diaper change. I was able to take a nice, warm shower, brush out my very knotted hair, brush my teeth and stretch out my broken back (from her sleeping on me all day and night!) I was starting to feel a bit inhuman, like I was just a sleepless feeding machine but I feel much better now!

Today is my birthday, which feels surreal since I'm still so wrapped up in Katie. Dh surprised me with flowers, dinner and cookies a little bit ago, which was really sweet (especially since I was getting a little sad at all of Katie's flowers dying!) Think I'm just gonna relax for a bit while I can, I can only stand to be away from Katie for so long before I ask for her back!


----------



## DragonMummy

Good luck BB. Please text me if anything changes. Am quite likely to be awake haha!! it sounds a lot like how my contractions started. They were really irregular but sodding painful, then suddenly they were only a few minutes apart and lasting ages, within the space of about 20 minutes. Hopefully your labour will suddenly kickstart like that xxxxx


Good luck, thinking of you


----------



## BlueViolet

Wez texted that baby Jonathan Asher was born at 5:39pm. He weighs 6lb 11.8oz :) YEY!

Here is a pic she sent. What a cutie pie!
 



Attached Files:







baby j.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mummySS

Wooo congrats Wez, so pleased he's finally here! :)

Happy birthday SB :cake:


----------



## Clareabell

Congrats Wez on the safe arrival of baby Jonathan, that's 3 baby boys today already!!

Georgie hope things are progressing nicely so you can make it four. Big :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Yippee congratulations wez! He looks totally worth the wait, so cute! 

SB - happy birthday! I'm glad your husband is treating you to a really nice day! 

BB - thinking of you and hoping things are progressing


----------



## Britt11

ahhh what a cutie he is Wez :hugs:
congrats to all the new moms, I am soo jealous....still quite depressed today, but having random contractions here and there so trying to stay optimisitic that it might be soon.
we are not going to our birth and babies class tonight, couldnt stand people saying "what??? your STILL pregnant??" gag

good luck BB, hope you have your baby soon :thumbup:

hope you new mommies are getting some rest
:hugs:


----------



## Squeeker

Congrats to amand_a, sparky, Curlew, and Wez on their lovely little ones! Such exciting times!!

Doodle, great birth story, thanks so much for posting that! I hope mine (and everyone else's, for that matter) goes that well!

BB, good luck... it does sound promising!!

Aaisrie, I have never seen such beautiful pads! I never knew that reusable ones existed, but I guess if you can have reusable diapers, why not reusable pads? Very luxurious!

I see many of you are doing acupuncture... is anyone going to a chiropractor? 

AFM, I did my GBS test last week and it came back negative :happydance: I also have only 2 days of work left :thumbup: so it's been a good week! I borrowed my friend's TENS machine for the birth so I'm going to fiddle with it a bit to make sure I know how it works. Other than that, I'm just in a "relax and wait" holding pattern!


----------



## Hann12

Hi squeeker - I have been seeing a chiropractor 3 times a week for about 6 weeks now. I have disc problems in my back though which is why I have been going. I think it's been helpful keeping my pelvis in line though so that the baby can decent properly as mine has been head down and at the minimum 4/5 palpable from about 5 weeks ago. 

Britt - I don't blame you for missing your class today. I'm not even overdue and already fed up with people asking where the baby is! I'm like for goodness sake people it's not late yet!! I'm glad you ate getting contractions, I hope they lead somewhere positive. 
I reckon I'll be overdue now too - not had one symptom since my sessions today so feeling slightly put off by that! 
Think I will need to find something to do next week as all my nct friends are due this weekend/Monday so if they have their babies I'll be the last bump standing and will have no friends to see. Then the time will drag on even slower!


----------



## Britt11

I hear you Hann, whats with people asking all the time, especially when you havent even reached your due date??!! :wacko: drives me nuts
i know the couples in my class, would be like no way your still pregnant as they commented how huge I was the last 2 classes and said no way would I be pregnant by this clas :wacko: well surprise....I am!!

I hope you arent overdue, you still have time until your due date
sending you hugs :hugs:
I will update you guys on how my u/s was tomorrow


----------



## Jenni4

Congratulations Wez! That should help even out the boy/ girl ratio!! Lol!!

Britt...feeling for you Hun.... :hugs:

Bb....sounds positive that things are moving forward!!

Hann....I'm with you....I think i'm not going any time soon. Getting my nails done tonight and making plans with audrey for the weekend...my hubby wants to take me to the desert to feed dates to the camels....apparently that is supposed to bring on labor. At this point now I'm like "whatever....probably won't work but I'll try it if it amuses you".
I really was thinking i would have my baby on 7/7.... Such a nice number...but guess baby wants to have a different birthday. :wacko:


----------



## Hann12

Jenni - I would have loved to have mine on 7/7. I think I need to aim for 11/7/11 now! I seriously think that I've been getting all these signs and symptoms because Greg has an important meeting today and we were worried he wouldn't be able to go to it, and now the day has arrived and its clear he will be able to do it, the baby has shut up shop in me!
I actually don't mind waiting up to another 2 weeks to see the baby is I absolutely have to however what I am worried about is the boredom getting to me especially if my NCT friends have all given birth as I'll have no one to go and meet up with. I'll just be left to my own devices with the joy of day time television! Argghhh!! And I'll probably eat myself stupid and then worry about having a massive baby.
I know its irrational to have these worries especially about something thats totally out of my control. I think thats the frustrating thing, if I knew I had another X number of days I'd be able to cope but not knowing when its your own body is the difficult part. 
I know I probably sound like a really crazy person today!!

If anyone has any good ideas of what I can do for the next 2 weeks if I have to spend it alone please let me know - any good DVD box sets (I've seen the usual - sex and the city, 24, true blood...) or anything that you can think of that will occupy my time ideas would be most welcome!

Britt - I really hope that the u/s goes well and you get some good news soon. You must be beyond frustrated. Sorry that I've just had a moan and its not even my dd!! I am sending you lots of labour dust and hoping to hear some positive news from you later.

Yippee again for Wez!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Congratulations MrsWez, he really is a cutie x


----------



## caz_hills

BB  sounds like things are progressing and hopefully will move quicker now (might have even moved over night!). I hope things do progress quickly for you. Its good to know that you really do know when youre in labour  all my twinges can be put aside! Take care of yourself, thinking of you. Xx

Mel  glad you felt baby kick, its seriously horrible when you dont. And enjoy your fish and chip lunch today! Sounds yummy.....

Hann  so disappointed for you that the acupuncture didnt lead to anything immediate, but it could still happen so keep your spirits up! We dont have long to go either way now!

Eve  great bargain on the cotbed  amazing! Its great to get something really reasonably priced.

SB  happy birthday for yesterday  glad you managed to have some lovely treatment from your hubbie and a bit of a rest.

Wez- huge congratulations! Amazing news and love the photo of baby Jonathan. Xx

Britt  hope you are ok too. So sorry that you feel down but it will come soon now! Hope the u/s goes well today.

Squeeker  I cant believe that you are STILL at work????!!!!! Amazing how you cope!

On the overdue crowd, Im with you  hubbie and I were planning out that we have three potential weekends (maximum) until baby comes so planning what we would do on each one. It made me a bit impatient as I thought three more weeks?! but also he wants to take me out next weekend if baby isnt here which is sweet to a fave restaurant so I cant complain!

Hann  I totally know what you mean though  Im just eating loads at home and my NCT friends have either had babies or are due before me too  so Ill be in the same boat! 

AFM  wedding was good last night, ate amazing food (stuck to one plate of food which isnt bad for me!) but was exhausted when we got home. Made it until about 10 pm, not very good but people were really surprised that I was there so that at least made me feel like I wasnt totally pathetic.

But main concern today is that my (sorry TMI) stretch marks are literally so itchy I could scream! I was up in the night with them  creaming them up to try and reduce the heat and pain  but its killing me....... will try bio oil today in the hope that helps but man it hurts. Is it just me? Have I just gained weight so quickly that my body is giving in?!?! Help!!!


----------



## Hann12

Caz thanks for your comments. I don't think its so much the time I might have but the feeling of being alone and bored in that time thats worrying me! And eating myself through it!! I'm not sure what to suggest about the stretch marks - I have used bio oil all the way through and its been really good so if you haven't already then give that a go. I use it twice a day minimum. I'm not sure that it will stop the itch. The other thing I use for seriously dry skin is aqueous cream. Maybe pop into the chemist and see what they suggest? Easier than going to the doctor and they tend to know what they are talking about.
I'm also glad you had a fun night. 3 weekends to go?! Thats probably right actually. I am fine at the weekends and evenings though having said that as I have Greg, its just the thought of lonely days that depress me!!

So I just saw this on one of the other threads:
https://youtu.be/vQPs7Apqiac

Its meant for people over due so do it with caution if you aren't already - having said that apart from the point on my back, the other three points they stuck needles in me yesterday at acupuncture and its lead to nothing. I am not advocating trying them before the dd though ;)


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks Hann...that's where i had the needles...except for the last one on the ankle and then she did some around my little toes. But as my acupuncturist said....if the apple is ready to fall this is the gentle breeze that can help, but if it's not ripe, do not try to pull.


----------



## Jenni4

okay....now my hubby says I have to drink camel milk as well as let the camel eat the dates from my shirt....??? Please hurry baby....don't think i can drink camel milk. :wacko:


----------



## Aaisrie

I was expecting to get up this morning and see BB had given birth lol

Hann I'm a BIG Bones fan so I would recommend it to watch - think you can stream it online? Or Alias is pretty good too.

I can't remember who else said what...

Some random woman in the grocery store stopped me yesterday saying that I looked like I was about to drop [my bump is SO low now] and I said I still had 1.5w left she said wow you're huge and asked if it was my first I told her no this is my 2nd and she asked if I was this big the first time. I told her I was a lot bigger this time and she said "I really don't know how you're gonna manage" nodding at the size of my bump referring to how the hell I'm gonna push him out LOL


----------



## Jenni4

Eve.... I think pregnant women should not be held responsible for smacking stupid people!!


----------



## Hann12

Eve thats unbelievable! I think Jenni is right!!
I'll look up bones when I'm in town - thanks!

Jenni - yes I thought it could be the case that if the baby is ready the acupuncture works but if its not then it won't do much. I am meant to go back tomorrow but might move it to Monday and see if the extra days makes a difference, don't want to waste my money!


----------



## Hann12

By the way, next full moon - Friday 15th July aka Caz and Mels dd, and a day before mine. I am hoping if we haven't given birth by the 15th then that will be it!!! Come on the powers of the full moon lol!!


----------



## Jenni4

Nice about the full moon....that will be 4 days past my dd....hopefully it will work for me if I haven't had baby by then!!!


----------



## Hann12

Oh do you know what's weird - I conceived on the night of a full moon......


----------



## Hann12

Jenni - surely the camel stuff will work!! LOL!!


----------



## Jenni4

By the way....my dd is so cute....she just came back from playing at the neighbors house and said if I want to have the baby to go outside because it's so hot my tummy will crack open!! bless her!!!


----------



## mummySS

Jen - :rofl: at the camel-related induction techniques! Who knows, depends how desperate you become lol! I too am not convinces this baby is coming on time, although our due date 11/7/11 (or 7/11/11 for Americans) would be very cool! I'm trying to avoid 13th (for obvious reasons), 14th (my grandmother's death anniversary) and 15th (my niece's birthday). But I guess I'm probably being a bit too picky lol!

Hann - I can understand the frustration hun, I'd prob be the same if i'd have been off for a while. Ok, things to fill your time.... How about reading, can you catch up on some books? I can recommend you some great ones. Or films,can you get down to a blockbuster and rent a few? Paul and I at the moment are re-watching Spooks, we have all the boxsets and you can get them on eBay quite cheaply now. If u haven't seen spooks before I recommend. 

Caz - sympathies on the itching :( I get bad itching too, not stretch marks but generally. The only thing that helps me sleep is having a shower right before bed without using any soap or cream, I still use my sanctuary stuff just on the bump though. Oh and I have spotted 2 little stretch marks in the past 2 days - grrrr I thought I'd gotten away with it! :(

Right, think I'm going to go back to sleep. Too early for me! Am meeting the NCT girls later. One of them has cancelled as she has mastitis. Oh the joys...


----------



## BlueViolet

Typing one-handed so this will be short. We saw this preview and I can't wait to see it. I feel like we can definitely relate. I thought it would give u guys a chuckle.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5db6eixmiv0

I really want some sleep...husband has ear plugs in so he can be fresh for work in the morning, but I don't have that luxury. Last night he was in his office for quite a while and I was ready to flip out that he wasn't helping and then he showed me what he was working on. He made me a web app for us to use on the phone to keep track of my meds and when I can take more and the baby's "input" and "output". It is so funny and really useful. Other husbands buy flowers; mine writes me code :) I find it really romantic that he took the time to do it when he's on the computer all day for work. 

Hann, I was thinking about tv shows. I recommend just about anything from Showtime - Weeds, Dexter, Californication. They're so addictive. I don't know what your type of humor is, but they're really funny. I also watched The Big C and the Tudors. Not quite as good, but still worth looking into if you have the time. I would also do some reading about baby development and care. I have a bunch of books about it, yet no time to read them. 

Jenni, your comment made me laugh. 

Caz, hope the itchies stop soon. I've used bio oil all pregnancy and I like it. 

Gotta put baby bear to bed. Good night/morning! :)


----------



## Hann12

That is so cute! Maybe worth a try too ha ha!!


----------



## Hann12

BV thats a funny clip! Sorry that you are up alone while your hubby is asleep. I reckon that will happen a lot in our house when Greg goes back to work. Totally understandable but also hard to manage at first. 
You seem to be doing so well though, I am so impressed!


----------



## Hann12

Simmy somehow managed to miss your post! Hope you have a great time with the NCT girls. I have some books so will do some reading too, and will check out spooks. Not seen that before! Thank you!


----------



## fifi-folle

My original EDD was 16th July until they changed it based on head size at 13/4 weeks (they don't realise DH has a giant head!) So I'm expecting things to start on 15th with the full moon. I'm pretty certain we conceived on 23rd Oct which was a full moon. 
Although if baby wants to come earlier I won't complain!!!


----------



## Hann12

fifi-folle said:


> My original EDD was 16th July until they changed it based on head size at 13/4 weeks (they don't realise DH has a giant head!) So I'm expecting things to start on 15th with the full moon. I'm pretty certain we conceived on 23rd Oct which was a full moon.
> Although if baby wants to come earlier I won't complain!!!

Thats exactly the same with me so the 15th would be great to give birth on!! I can wait a week and a day :)


----------



## mummymarsh

congrats wez... beautiful xxxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann12 said:


> Eve thats unbelievable! I think Jenni is right!!
> I'll look up bones when I'm in town - thanks!

If I'd known you were looking something sooner I coulda lent you my first season dvds lol It's got David Duchobjhdfbgjdhgfjhdg [however the hell you spell his name!] in it and a good amount of humor too :] If you want comedy I should really say BLACK BOOKS it's freakin hilarious, has bill bailey in it and the box set is only like 2 or 3 dvds because they didn't make that many of them which is a shame.



Jenni4 said:


> Eve.... I think pregnant women should not be held responsible for smacking stupid people!!

LOL Jenni I was just standing there mouth agape that a random stranger would say something like that... I mean you almost expect the "horror" stories from women you know - aunts, other mums etc... Good thing I'm not easily freaked out huh?? I mean even if he was a 10lber I wouldn't be panicking right now!! 



mummySS said:


> Jen - :rofl: at the camel-related induction techniques! Who knows, depends how desperate you become lol! I too am not convinces this baby is coming on time, although our due date 11/7/11 (or 7/11/11 for Americans) would be very cool! I'm trying to avoid 13th (for obvious reasons), 14th (my grandmother's death anniversary) and 15th (my niece's birthday). But I guess I'm probably being a bit too picky lol!

LOL Simmy I'm like this too. I was like okay not the 7th or 9th [my 2 nieces b/d] or the 8th because my FIL or MIL could be down South visiting them for their birthdays and then definitely not the 12th as it's a NI holiday with too many riots and everything is shut and I don't want the 14th as that's my friend's wedding... Although unlike the rest of you I'm not superstitious and wouldn't mind going on the 13th!! But I think aside from that I'm happy with any date LOL Especially now we're past the 2nd, I think that's the cut off here for school years so at least Atticus wouldn't be the youngest in the class haha

Hann wouldn't it be funny if all the rest of us gave birth on the 15th because of the moon!! Although I don't know if I'd WANT to give birth on the 15th because the labour ward will be packed hahahah


----------



## caz_hills

Hann &#8211; thanks for your advice &#8211; I&#8217;ve bought some bio oil so am trying that today. Thanks again! Maybe I should have started it earlier and I wouldn&#8217;t be in this situation &#8211; oh well, I live and learn! Do you have nice plans for today?

Jenni &#8211; camel milk&#8230;&#8230; ummmmmm, doesn&#8217;t sound very appealing! Lets hope baby comes before then!

Eve- how lovely of that woman????!!!! Some people don&#8217;t realise that what they say can make you feel rubbish or brilliant. The photo on your footer is lovely &#8211; a perfect bump!

Hann - forgot to say, the West Wing is meant to be brilliant too!

Simmy &#8211; thanks for your advice as well. I&#8217;ll try showering before bed, sounds like a good plan. I also didn&#8217;t have any stretch marks until 35 weeks then about 5 popped up and haven&#8217;t left me since! Boo&#8230; I thought I had avoided that one!

BV &#8211; bless your hubbie for writing that for you. It&#8217;s sweet that he is so keen to support and help where he can! I think we will be the same once baby comes as my hubbie is working long hours at the moment so will need his sleep. Will be strange&#8230;

My itching has calmed a bit since I tried the bio oil this am on recommendations &#8211; thanks guys! But am having another really hormonal day&#8230;.. I have never ever suffered from PMS or hormone swings really but since Sunday I&#8217;ve been up and down like a yo-yo. Oh well.


----------



## mummySS

Eve - I frikkin LOVE Black Books! It's hilarious, Neil Moran is brilliant. On that note are you into Spaced? V similar type of humour from simon pegg before he got into movies. 

Caz - :hugs: for feeling down. How was the wedding party yest? Have you got more events coming up?

BV - your hubbie sounds like a loveable geek (a bit like mine, but with mine it's science). I kinda love that though :) Can't access the clip as I'm on my phone but will check out later!

Hann good point about the full moon, maybe that is a good day!

Oh and yes I agree I'm not too bothered about the 13th, it's more the way other people perceive it. X


----------



## fifi-folle

Simmy I was about to suggest Spaced! It's a classic!! Black Books is fab. If you can find a Lovefilm trial code for more than a couple of weeks it's worth it. I managed to get a 3 month one when I was recovering from laparoscopy and watched so many films and tv series!


----------



## caz_hills

Hi Simmy - thanks for asking. Wedding was good last night thanks (food was fab, music excellent plus loads of friends and family were there), although I was quite tired. We have ceremonies all day tomorrow from 9.30 am - gone 3 pm so I am taking it super easy today to conserve some energy! Then we have a final party on Saturday night, phew!


----------



## mummySS

Ooh that does sound knackering. Well as long as you're enjoying it! I'm sure they wouldn't mind if you arrive late/leave early. 

Fi - spaced is wicked isn't it! It's so disappointing that they only made 2 series.


----------



## Tor81

Morning all, I&#8217;m still in bed &#8211; this is unheard of! Definitely savoring this as who knows when it&#8217;ll be my last chance. 

Curlew &#8211; congrats on baby Logan, looking forward to an update when you&#8217;re ready.

Wez &#8211; congrats on baby Jonathan, beautiful picture.
(BV &#8211; thanks for updating us).

Georgie &#8211; looking forward to an update, hope things either progressed quickly or that you managed to get some good rest last night.

Britt - sorry you&#8217;re still feeling frustrated, at least your body is trying to reassure you that it is beginning to gear up. People mean well when they make comments, they just have no idea how personally we take it.

Jenni &#8211; glad your DH is back now, I&#8217;m loving his ideas for scaring you into labour (if only it were that easy), are the camel feeding & milk drinking wives tales well known in that part of the world?!

Eve &#8211; I&#8217;d never heard of reusable sanitary towels, do you just wash them in a bucket? Sorry for my ignorance!
And well done on the cotbed bargain.

Claire &#8211; hope the cranial therapy goes well today, I&#8217;ll be interested to hear how it is.

SB &#8211; happy belated birthday, glad your DH remembered to treat you. A good day for you to refresh yourself & feel human again!!

BV &#8211; so sweet of your DH to write you an app, it&#8217;s great when men are romantic in unconventional ways.

Hann &#8211; hope the acupuncture is working for you, there&#8217;s still time. 
The other girls have come up with good suggestions of what to do to amuse yourself & make the most of you-time, I would probably add something creative, maybe worth popping into Hobbycraft and seeing if there&#8217;s anything you fancy? I&#8217;m not arty in the slightest so get their idiot&#8217;s step by step packs, I&#8217;ve made a cuddly giraffe and am half way through a cross stitch &#8211; VERY time consuming but in lovely relaxing way.

Simmy &#8211; did you get all your work done yesterday?

Caz &#8211; glad you are feeling so much better. You did well at the wedding, are there still another 2 parts to go?!

Mel &#8211; enjoy lunch at your Grandad&#8217;s, sounds lovely, and a few hours out will do you good.

AFM, had a lovely day with the family yesterday, really nice to relax together. Was great that my grandparents made it up as it must be over 18 months since they last came up here (don&#8217;t worry I do go and see them about once a month), and they&#8217;re not that mobile anymore so my parents are doing well to get them out as much as possible to give them things to look forward to.

We all wandered into the shops together too and I&#8217;ve bought a present for DH from the baby. It&#8217;s a Mont Blanc pen which he has lusted after for years but could never justify buying, and I figured once baby is born he will never spend that money on himself, so while I&#8217;ve still got money in my bank account I thought why not (plus I never got around to buying him a wedding present!). He can use it to sign the baby&#8217;s birth certificate, and we can take it back at any time and they will engrave it for free so was thinking probably the birth date.

xx


----------



## Jenni4

Tor- that's a lovely idea about the pen.....I kinda thought a baby would be present enough!! Lol!! No idea about the wives tales...I think it's just one of his crazy friends making things up!!!

Caz- well done keeping up with the parties...not sure I could muster the energy!!


----------



## samzi

anyone know what the rule on movements is? its 10 or so in 24 hours or something? not entirely sure. ive only felt aj move about 3 times so far today and ive been up since 6am.


----------



## fifi-folle

It's a change in movements that they say you should get checked. I've been twice in the past month to maternity ward for reduced movement. Once was cause it was kicking into placenta, the most recent (Saturday) they seemed to think was because baby's running out of room. I was told if I am concerned to call them, even if it means I am in every day until baby is born!!!


----------



## caz_hills

Hi Samzi, I've heard the same as Fifi - that if the babies movements change, then just call the hospital and they can hook you up for 20 minutes or so and check the movements. I read sooooo much conflicting stuff on this, everything from 10 movements in an hour to 10 in a day, it's so confusing. Every time I worry (which is regularly!) I lie on the couch with my feet up and have a large glass of iced lemonade and some chocolate and prod around and baby starts to move when that happens - sweet stuff and cold drinks I heard make the baby move.

So maybe just call the hospital and get yourself checked out, just to put your mind at rest. I went in once too and they were so patient with me and helpful. I hope everything is ok for you. Big hugs. xx :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Caz - you are like a social super woman! I am seeing people but the thought of a wedding extravaganza would be a no no for me! You never know all this exertion might lead to early labour!

Thank you for all the DVD suggestions, I will def take a look. Never heard of half of them!

Samzi - Fi is right, its a change in the amount that the baby moves, try some orange juice, chocolate or a fizzy drink and see if that helps? 

I've just got back from waitrose, in the rain. It was not nice.
Planning an afternoon of watching the last of my True blood series 3 box set, reading and having a snooze. Then tonight when Greg is home we have to go to mamas and papas at westfield because we finally got round to opening our baby swing and its broken so we have to return it and we don;t have the receipt. Its all boxed up though so will just say it was a gift and get it exchanged I hope.
I'm now currently being kicked both in my rib and being poked in my hip by the baby, little monkey!!


----------



## Hann12

Oh and Caz I am the same, totally hormonal now and I also never get PMT. I had a great day yesterday then today I'm just feeling down. Meh!


----------



## caz_hills

Hann12 said:


> Oh and Caz I am the same, totally hormonal now and I also never get PMT. I had a great day yesterday then today I'm just feeling down. Meh!

Ah thanks Han, you're so sweet and I hope you are feeling ok, I feel your pain!!! It's crap being so hormonal isn't it - I've cried this morning on the phone to my friend, husband, mum and MIL and all for no reason really!!!!! So silly really! I'm going to pop out and potter round the shops this pm just for fun and to cheer myself up!

Hope your afternoon works out well Han and that you rest up enjoy your DVD's and manage to return the swing! x


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Caz - hope the shopping trip helps. When I was just in town I bought a top from french connection for after the baby is born. Okay so I did buy a size 8 but its going to be fine around my tummy but the stupid thing is too tight round my boobs and I haven't even got my milk in yet! Will be taking it with me to westfield tonight to exchange it! Hubby will be so happy :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls is anyone else finding it hard to breath, the slightest bit of activity and im shattered and short of breath. wondering if im aneamic or if its just the cough i have from a cold


----------



## Hann12

topazicatzbet said:


> hey girls is anyone else finding it hard to breath, the slightest bit of activity and im shattered and short of breath. wondering if im aneamic or if its just the cough i have from a cold

It could be the position of the baby - when it drops you should find you have more space to breath. I can actually see some of my ribs now which is amazing and its taken a lot of pressure away from my lungs.


----------



## topazicatzbet

he dropped ages ago, been 2/5th engages since 34 weeks.


----------



## caz_hills

I'm not sure what it could be - maybe it's a foot in your ribs or something? Or could you be cold like you said. I hope it improves for you - sorry I can't help more as a first-timer, I never know the answers really! x


----------



## samzi

i rang the maternity unit up and they want me to go in this afternoon.


----------



## DragonMummy

Topaz I had exactly the same, I was really breathless towards the end and found things like sighing and yawning really difficult!

Just had an update from Georgie (Blue_bear). She was admitted last night. Shes currently 4cm dilated and in an awful lot of pain - she's giving the scornful MW's loads of grief (that's ma girl!) and currently waiting for an epidural. 

Good luck!!!

AFM - I seem to have the best newborn ever. I have never had so much sleep. Suspect it will be different when DH goes back to work and I am having to do Harry's nursery drop off but until then, I am getting a good 9 hours sleep a night, divided into 3 solid portions. Thanks Soph!


----------



## mummySS

Just thought i'd show you guys my uber-bump! Photo's a bit dark but you get the idea... :)

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5318/5911558809_e19b957a16.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

Wow Simmy you are glowing with health! beautiful bump. x


----------



## mummySS

aww thanks DM. i wish i FELT healthy too! :haha:

So pleased Soph is treating ya well. She is just too cute. 

Thanks for the update on Georgie, i was wondering... Hang in there BB, hopefully pain will ease up once you get that epidural in you and baby J will be in your arms soon! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Theyre going to break her waters once the epi's in! hooray!


----------



## Hann12

That's a great update on Georgie, I've been thinking of her and hoping thus was it! Yippee! 

Linds - glad Soph is a good baby! 

Simmy - amazing bump shot! You look really well! 

Samzi - hope it goes okay at the hospital 

AFM - off for a snooze!!


----------



## caz_hills

Samzi - glad you are going in. I hope it goes alright and that they can reassure you and put your mind at rest. Take care.

Linds - lovely to hear that Sophie is a good baby. Can she have a word with my soon to arrive baby and teach him/her what sleeping is please?! Or can I know your secret!!! Hope all is well and saw your fb status about returning to your pre-pregnancy weight, amazing after only what a week and a half!!!! 

Simmy - amazing bump! I think it looks wonderful and I can't see a stretch mark in sight..... v jealous!!!! Seriously, you look great!

Georgie - hang on in there, you are doing sooooo well and it won't be long until that lovely little baby is in your arms. So exciting!

Off out now to the shops for a bit of retail therapy - shouldn't buy anything other than food for dinner tonight but here's hoping I can restrain myself!


----------



## DragonMummy

Caz the only thing we have done is that she gets swaddled from about 9-10pm until 7am, to try and teach her the difference between night and day. That's it. Whether that has helped or it is all just fluke I don't know. Am not counting my chickens - I know it can change!

hann have a nice nap ;)


----------



## Britt11

Simmy- lovely bump, absolutely glowing :hugs:

BB- yeah congrats!!

DM- you are a lucky woman

afm- one week overdue today and absolutely no signs of her coming :wacko: I am going crazy, and really tired of the texts/calls/emails already- it was cute at 40 weeks, not so cute at 41.
i skipped my prenatal class last night, was too miserable.

well u/s for me today, will keep you ladies posted


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks Linds - always good to know some tips for what is working - we can but try when our baby comes along!

Britt - really feeling for you - I hope the u/s goes really well and that they give you some answers. You are getting induced on Sunday aren't you? Not long now. xx

Enjoy your nap Han!


----------



## DragonMummy

big hugs to you Catherine. I was fekking miserable at 39 weeks - I think I'd have been suicidal at 41..... Hope she makes a break for it soon :friends:


----------



## fifi-folle

The texts and FB messages have now started, argh! Even had one from my 14yr old BIL!!!
Got my post dates appt made for next Fri (the full moon), but the reflexologist m/w is doing a sweep on Monday so hopefully won't get to that stage! Didn't even bother asking m/w this afternoon to do one (she's not my preferred one, was really patronising last time I was in.)


----------



## Hann12

Britt - I am with Linds, I am fed up at 39 weeks and just the constant texts are driving me crazy, not sweet in any way. Its always the same 15 -20 people in a cycle every day, 'any update from baby M?' Its like they think I wouldn't say if I had it. I'm half tempted to make it up and say 'oh yes baby arrived' then make up a date and name! I know thats terrible because they aren't be malicious they just want to show they care. I really am in a bad mood today aren't i?!! 
Anyway hope that u/s goes well - let us know how you get on xx

Linds - can't believe you are back to pre pregnancy weight, forget how Soph manages to sleep through the night and tell me how you dropped the weight?!!

Caz - enjoy the shops - don't fall short like me and remember your boobs are bigger than you think!!

Fi - I think you are probably with me on the texts/messages tee hee!! I hope you get what you need to next week, if you make it that long. I am sure I'll still be here this time next week. 
Hopefully there will be someone on this thread with me to stop me from going insane!!!


----------



## Hann12

Oh and just realised I AM fed up now and I'm not even 39 weeks! :)


----------



## Tor81

Samzi, glad you&#8217;re going in to get the baby movements checked, it will give you peace of mind.

Hann, did you buy anything nice from Waitrose? We haven&#8217;t had any rain here today, think we had it all yesterday!

Linds, thanks for the update on Georgie, I have been thinking about her all day. Hope she can get the epi soon as she&#8217;s been in pain for ages now.

Simmy, fab bump! 

Caz, hope you enjoyed your shopping trip, did you treat yourself to anything nice, or manage to restrain yourself to just buy groceries?!

Britt, how was your ultrasound? Are you booked in for an induction if nothing happens naturally in the next couple of days?

I&#8217;m just tucking into a plate of microwaved chip shop chips, coated in salt & vinegar &#8211; I&#8217;m loving it and baby is either loving it too, or protesting&#8230; not sure what this crazy wriggling means!!

xx


----------



## emzeebob

OMG

I dnt have internet on my computer for a few days and theres babies babies babies babies, congrats to all as having read all through wat i lost count at 50 pages i cant remember who has had wat

so as for me had a severe viral infection which brought my contractions on, nealry had c-sect as babies heart rate shot up to 198 ish but they got it down thank god so hes still cooking, but they say they dont want me to go over,

so apart from resting i have bruises over both hands as 3 canulas popped my veins and i have huge feet that wont go down no matter wat i do, 

anyway sumthing aint rite today for sum reason my ticker is saying baby is due in 9 years, :dohh: no idea y it was working last week

anyway hope u all ok, 

emee


----------



## topazicatzbet

i dont fancy that pregnancy length, think you'd only have the one. lol


----------



## samzi

well all fine here. felt her move a few times while there and the trace picked up a few movements i couldnt feel. had a few tightenings while i was there


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad all is ok


----------



## melissasbump

Hi everyone.

Thanks Linds for the update on Georgie, hope its all going well for her and her ickle boy arrives very soon!

Try and catch up with everyone else...

Caz, glad the bio oil is helping with the itch, ive been a wee bit itchy last couple of nights too but nothing too bad so far. Glad you enjoyed the wedding party last night too!
Im with you on the hormonal thing, i often burst into tears for no apparent reason and i cant talk to any companies on the phone anymore as it stresses me out too much

Jenni, loving the camel milk theory, have you tried it yet?

Eve, strangers making random comments... i get that, some of the stuff ive had said to me i wouldnt DREAM of saying to other people! Especially people i dont know!

Hann, love that 15th July is a full moon! Figures! lol Several of us will be out howling that night no doubt! And you always seem to be food shopping, in all the nice places like m and s and waitrose! lol! Hope you can get the baby swing replaced without any issues.


Simmy, Hope you had a nice time with your NCT friends today! And thats a stunning bump shot, you look so healthy!

BV, loving the app that your hubby made! 

Fifi, my original due date was 13th July! I cant remember why it got changed though, think it was at thr dating scan, im still keeping everything crossed this baby comes early but my hopes are slowly fading...

Tor, yay for the lay in, thats my usual getting up time lately, i agree make the most of it! A lovely idea to get your hubby the pen! My gift will be this baby! lol

Topaz, im the same, short of breath and strugglling to breath and shattered all the time! 

Linds, glad Sophie is being a good baby and well done for getting to pre pregnancy weight, they say that BF burns a lot of calories so that must be helping!

Britt, hope the u/s went well, big :hugs: for you, i can understand why you are so fed up!

Emzi, lol at you ticker!

Samzi, glad all ok and your mind is put at rest.

Well AFM, been out most of the day with my parents, went to a lovley pine/oak shop this morning then to my grandads for fish and chippy lunch, yum yum! We then went to the cremetoriam to visit my nan as its a year today since we scattered her ashes so that was hard but nice too. We then went to a couple of shops this afternoon before ending up in Asda.
BTW, this might sound really sad but they have a cleaning event on at the moment and have lots of products for £1, ie things like big bottles of fairy liquid, flash cleaners, dettol cleaners, wipes etc, it makes them all less than half price, well worth a stock up. I bought loads of bottles of Ribena as i love it and its currently £1 too so i was happy. Doesnt take much does it lol!
Anyhow now im shattered, and i feel like babys head is sticking out of my foof, its really hard to walk far now, even just the supermarket is a struggle. I think my baby is mahoosive! xx


----------



## Hann12

Good news Samzi!

Emee - sounds a bit scary but glad you are okay.

Okay one of my friends just posted on my FB 'where is the baby'. OMG - I'm not being funny but I'm not even overdue!!!!!!! Arrgghhhhh


----------



## Hann12

Mel - just saw your post, glad you had a nice day, though sad about the anniversary of your nan :( 
You are funny about your ribena! I actually hate it so you can drink my share.

Greg not left work yet, he had better leave soon otherwise we will be in westfield really late and I will be even more cranky than I am now, if thats at all possible!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations Wez!! Can't wait to hear all about it!

Loving the camel induction techniques Jenni!

Good luck BB- I hope it all goes OK xx


----------



## Tor81

Emee, good to hear from you. Sorry to hear you&#8217;ve had a bit of a scare but glad everything is ok now. Hope it doesn&#8217;t really take another 9 years for your baby to arrive!!

Samzi, glad your hospital trip was worthwhile, were they nice to you?

Mel, sounds like you&#8217;ve had a lovely day. If baby doesn&#8217;t decide to be on time I might drag DH to ASDA on Saturday, sounds like some worthwhile bargains.

Still thinking about Georgie, looking forward to an update.

I&#8217;ve just sorted through a load of paperwork & finances, thanks to my tax return I owe £800 in tax & student loan, grrr, would have been nice to pay it to get it out of the way but seeing as I don&#8217;t have to until Jan next year I think I&#8217;ll put it off for a bit!!

Think I&#8217;m going to have a &#8220;told you so&#8221; moment with DH, he was trying to convince me last night that he&#8217;d get home by 6pm/6.30 today but I told him no way, and he hasn&#8217;t even called to say he&#8217;s left work yet. Good job I didn&#8217;t have lunch (those chippies) until 3.30pm. 

xx


----------



## samzi

yeah they were lovely


----------



## Hann12

Tor - I have the same thing all the time with my DH, they always end up working longer than they think. I know mine is putting the hours in before the baby is born so he can have 3 weeks off but it is hard sometimes when you're just waiting for them to come home. Greg just got back now so waiting for him to sort himself out before we do the mission of Westfield! Hope yours gets back soon, Greg isn't normally home till 7.30 so I've at least got him home early today!


----------



## DragonMummy

Emee this thread is going to be bloody lonely for the next 9 years :rofl:

Hann, morning sickness, pregnancy hormones overriding my pcos and a hungry breastfed baby!

edit: worth noting that being pre preg weight doesn't mean i am pre preg shape! tummy resembles a shorn scrotum... :dohh: oh well, 9 months on, 9 months off. She's not 2 weeks old yet so it will get back to normal. Sort of.....


----------



## Clareabell

Evening everyone. So I took Niamh to cranial therapy today. I found it absolutely hysterical and acted like a naughty little school girl that got the giggles. The lady that did it was so alternative and placed her magic hands on Niamh and could feel all her tension. The baby looked at me like I had lost the plot by handing her over to this crazy woman. She lightly ran her hands over Niamh's body then twisted her a little and massaged her head and told me she had tension in her ankle that was effecting her tounge. 

I cried with laughter. Im not at all "alternative". The woman must of thought I was mental, I personally felt mental for parting with my £30. The proof will be in the pudding tonight if she settles, she still is not able to latch and is having EBM. 

Still thinking of Georgie, I have text her and she is having a hard time of it but hopefully not much longer left before baby J makes his long anticipated arrival, cant wait to hear. 

Mel - Your lunch with your Grandpa sounds fab, so yummy! Sorry about your Gran but lovely that you could all be together today :) I feel really sad that my Granny is not hear to meet Niamh she would of got a real kick out of it. But im convinced that she has been looking after Niamh and Niamh's eyes are starting to turn blue and before my Granny died she said the baby will have the Nolan eyes and it looks like she is right even though her dads eyes are brown :) Im sure your nan is looking over your LO too :hugs:

Hann - Hopefully not to long and hopefully all the preparation you are doing will mean that you dont go overdue. People are so annoying from about 37 weeks people would contact me and by the time I was 39 weeks you would of thought I was two weeks overdue the way people were acting she was actually 5 days early. 

Caz - You really are a social girl!! I didnt go anywhere or see anyone in my last week of pregnancy I was a big, fat, swollen, sleep deprived misery guts!! I take my hat off to you. :)

Tor - Hope your hubby gets home soon so you can have some food. 

Samzi - Glad everything is ok with baby AJ :) better to be safe than sorry :)

Linds - Sophie is a little dream baby!! Has the dream swing music done your head in yet? hippity skip there goes pip!!!


----------



## Jenni4

Typing this as i'm trying not to faint from exhaustion!! ....waiting for food delivery.

Will catch up properly after I've had some food....

Fed the camel some sort of herb plant, not exactly sure...but it ate it right off my shirt. By the way....camels are not very cute up close and personal!! Then hubby and I walked a few kilometers in 37degree temps.... Ugh!! Thank god I was not offered camel milk because I don't think i could have done it!!


----------



## caz_hills

Tor - mmmmm fish and chip shop chips - love them! I haven't had that for ages - might need to have some over the weekend as a treat!

Emzee - that is rubbish, poor you having such a tough time. I hope things are better now and that you manage to get some rest before baby comes along.

Samzi - so pleased that everything is ok and that they put your mind at rest.

Mel - sounds like a really busy day but I bet your Grandad was pleased that you went to the crematorium. It must have been hard for you.

Hann - I hope Greg gets home soon - and enjoy Westfield! I can't believe that people are chasing us already and we have a week to go until due date! 

AFM - just making dinner as we speak. Managed not to buy anything other than food for dinner tonight at the shops - I showed great restraint as I was tempted and really in the mood for buying some stuff! Got home and had a lovely little nap until my hubbie got home so that was relaxing. Planning to do nothing tonight before the wedding part 3 (!) tomorrow at 9.30 am!!!


----------



## caz_hills

Opp's! Missed a few posts as I didn't refresh when I pressed reply.....

Han - glad Greg is home, have fun tonight!

Jenni - ewwwwww that sounds gross! I'm not great with animals and camels spit don't they?! Hope you were ok walking in that heat - sounds intense!

Clare - I don't feel like being social to be honest - it's only because we have this wedding that I have to mix with people! I too am big, swolen and sleep deprived and also a hormonal mess so I don't think I'm great company right now (ask my husband!!!!!)

I loved your explanation of the cranial therapy, you make it sound so funny! Fingers crossed Niamh settles tonight.


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire it drives us mad! Why cant you put it on bloody random??? Am not very alternative either but i have heard such good things about that therapy. Hope it helps xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

mummySS said:


> Eve - I frikkin LOVE Black Books! It's hilarious, Neil Moran is brilliant. On that note are you into Spaced? V similar type of humour from simon pegg before he got into movies.

Dylan Moran just MAKES the character!! I mean he IS Bernard Black 100%!! Chris hates Dylan so he wouldn't watch it at first but then he bought me the box set and he caught the one with the cleaner "DIIIIRRRRTY.... FILLLTTTTHHHYYY" and then he runs his finger through the air and gets dust on it HAHAHA He thought THAT was funny and so started watching them [facepalm] I tried watching spaced but it just didn't... do it for me? I do love Simon Pegg though - Shaun of the dead... hot fuzz oh so fooking funny!!! I have a red tshirt that says "You've got red on you" HAHAH I'm easily amused!



caz_hills said:


> Eve- how lovely of that woman????!!!! Some people dont realise that what they say can make you feel rubbish or brilliant. The photo on your footer is lovely  a perfect bump!

I know right?! Fortunately other people's comments don't really bother me. I mean even when I was pregnant with Saraya and I was getting the "my friend had a 200lb baby" stories I was like and? genetically I'm not likely to have a baby that size so FOOK OFF!! :] And thank you about my bump even with it's mighty roadmap of stretchmarks!! LOL It's dropped even more from then! It's like some weird apron now!!

Hope you're enjoying the wedding!!



Tor81 said:


> Eve  Id never heard of reusable sanitary towels, do you just wash them in a bucket? Sorry for my ignorance!
> And well done on the cotbed bargain.
> 
> AFM, had a lovely day with the family yesterday, really nice to relax together. Was great that my grandparents made it up as it must be over 18 months since they last came up here (dont worry I do go and see them about once a month), and theyre not that mobile anymore so my parents are doing well to get them out as much as possible to give them things to look forward to.
> 
> We all wandered into the shops together too and Ive bought a present for DH from the baby. Its a Mont Blanc pen which he has lusted after for years but could never justify buying, and I figured once baby is born he will never spend that money on himself, so while Ive still got money in my bank account I thought why not (plus I never got around to buying him a wedding present!). He can use it to sign the babys birth certificate, and we can take it back at any time and they will engrave it for free so was thinking probably the birth date.
> xx

Tor I hadn't either it's only since I started cloth nappying that I tend to come across these things more! I actually want to use the cups, as I said before, but obviously after birth you can't for a few weeks so thought I'd get some of these to make it more comfortable :]
Glad you got to see your family and I'm sure DH will love the pen!!!



Hann12 said:


> I've just got back from waitrose, in the rain. It was not nice.
> Planning an afternoon of watching the last of my True blood series 3 box set, reading and having a snooze. Then tonight when Greg is home we have to go to mamas and papas at westfield because we finally got round to opening our baby swing and its broken so we have to return it and we don;t have the receipt. Its all boxed up though so will just say it was a gift and get it exchanged I hope.
> I'm now currently being kicked both in my rib and being poked in my hip by the baby, little monkey!!

M&P always ask for your name and address when you buy stuff and they store it on the system so you can return things!! Well at least our local one does, they said the others do too because they asked for my grannies name when I took a pair of jeans to exchange!!



mummySS said:


> Just thought i'd show you guys my uber-bump! Photo's a bit dark but you get the idea... :)
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5318/5911558809_e19b957a16.jpg

How the hell do you look THAT freakin' good... there is something so unfair going on in this world!!!


DM I can't believe you've put the mental image of a scrotum back into my head!! I actually hated the sensation more than the look... that feeling of saggy empty tummy!! LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh missed the bit about Black Books. LOOOVE it. DH bought me the box set for Christmas. I adore Bill Bailey AND Dylan Moran so was always gonna love it :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Frannnnnnnn do you need me to come over frannnnnnnn do you need me to come fran??? LOL


----------



## Hann12

Eve - we took it back and exchanged it, if it was on the system she didn't say anything! Think she was having a bad day though - if you go at the end of the day ypu get them when they really can't be bothered! It probably wasn't faulty anyway, we hadn't realised the swing function doesn't really work until you put a baby in there!! Oh well we got a new one anyway!
I also changed my top in French connection to a size 10, still a bit tight round the boobs so still might need to exchange for a 12! Oh well we'll see.

Clare - please do let usknow how the cranial goes as I was going to do it! Managed to get another 2 texts tonight asking where the baby is! It's one thing asking how I'm getting on but phasing the question 'where is the baby' like I can control it is just annoying!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann just reply "in my uterus"


----------



## melissasbump

or " its not come out of my foof/chuff yet....


----------



## Aaisrie

HAHA you girls are funny!! I haven't had ANY txts or questions YET! I did first time round and I just didn't reply, it was like I'll tell you when it's fooking here!!


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha I should to the next one! Poor little baby has me already impatient, it doesn't need a load of other people being like that when it's not even due yet bless it!!


----------



## Aaisrie

lol Hann I would just post as a FB status "No my baby is not here and I will not reply to txts asking if it is, when it's here you will know so leave me the hell alone" LOL


----------



## BlueViolet

It's terrible you guys get pestered all the time with questions about when the baby will be born. 

Claire, hope the alternative therapy works :)

DM and Eve, the scrotum talk is funny. Mine looks like 3-4 mo pregnant. If I go anywhere I make sure to hold the baby because I would flip out if anyone asked if I'm pregerrs. I lost 17.5lbs since last week, but sadly I still have a lot to go...I had gained 36lbs :( I'm hoping once the swelling goes down I can get rid of another 3lbs or so. My feet are massive and hurt. On the up side, I stopped taking the hard core pain meds and my digestive track works again; hence the weight loss. 

My MIL had offered to help out this week with house chores and baby stuff, which was fantastic. I felt a bit hesitant to take her up on her offer and I finally caved in on Tuesday when I sat down with a to do list and noticed it was quite massive and my free time is rather limited. I'm always tied down to a breast pump or the baby, which I wouldn't mind at all, but the house is a wreck and I'm extremely tired due to the lack of sleep. She popped in Tues in the late afternoon because she said she had bills to write. Then she hung out with the baby and offered to take some laundry to her house to do it. I gave her a bunch of new baby clothes and a load of whites. She also watered the plants before she left. That was really nice of her and I appreciated it. She said she'd be back yesterday to vacuum and bring over the laundry. When I was on the phone with her she didn't really say that she wasn't coming over until really late in the conversation and it was so awkward. She said it was too hot to vacuum. Then today she said she could drop of the laundry if we really needed it or we can wait for tonight so both my MIL and my FIL could stop by to cuddle the baby. I have no clue why I feel so frustrated about this whole business. I shouldn't have asked for help because now she feels all apologetic about not being able to do more. I also hate that the laundry isn't here. I could have folded it and put it away. At the time I wasn't allowed to do stairs and carry heavy things, so that's why it wasn't done...UGH! 

Then, there are a bunch of my husband's relatives visiting a nearby town, but my MIL doesn't want them over because her house isn't ready for visitors. I really want to invite them over to our place to visit (probably not overnight unless they like airbeds and a hard futon), but I'm afraid that she'll get annoyed with me because if they were in town then she'd feel obligated to have them over. Mind you, they have never been over to her house ever in the 30 some years they've owned it. GAAAH! 

Sorry for the rant. I'm getting rather grumpy due to the lack of sleep. It felt good to get that off my chest. I hate putting my husband in the middle of this whole thing. Plus, don't get me wrong, my in-laws have been so generous and nice that I feel awful for getting so frustrated at the situation.


----------



## mummySS

Hi ladies, 

Aww BlueV - i can TOTALLY understand your frustration, when it's your house you just want things done how you'd do them and WHEN you'd do them - help sounds great in theory but god it can be annoying too. And when it's your mother in law it's hard to be too dictatorial... Maybe just dont ask her again... (and i'm sure she means well too - it's just that the whole thing doesn't really work does it?!)

Caz - i saw your FB pic of the event last night - you look lovely gal! And how on earth are you finding indian clothes to fit you right now? I had an engagement party a couple of weeks ago and refused to even entertain the thought of indian clothes, i just ordered a nice top off Asos :haha:

Claire - was really laughing at your description of the cranial thingy - I think i would have been the same, it sounds hilarious! Do give it a try though - there must be something good about it otherwise it wouldn't have all these great reviews... 

Emzee - lol your ticker mistake made me laugh! But i am sorry you're having a tough time too... hope it improves x

Jen - big kudos to the walk in the heat, i have no idea how you managed that! Camels are kinda ugly but cute... 

Eve - oh yes sorry i totally meant Dylan Moran, not Neil - i have no idea who neil moran is! I love the cleaning episode, is that the one where manny's parents come to stay? "who changed my clothes? who shaved me?" brilliant stuff. 

Tor - i love the pen idea, that is soooo sweet! :flower:

Mel - glad you had a nice day, fish and chips sounds yummy. And thanks for the cleaning sale tips! that kinda thing really gets me going these days too. What losers we are, lol.

Hann - did you survive Westfield? Omg i am jealous, i miss it so much. It was practically my local shops when we were in ealing. Now i am in surburbia i have to drive like 4 miles to get to a shopping centre :( But hey ho we have a lovely house now :)

DM - congrats on pre-preg weight! Aah i was wondering what tummies would look like post birth. Thanks for ensuring i am under no illusions :haha: I dread to think what my tummy's going to be like. It was always pretty flabby to start with. Only downhill from here!

Britt - hope the u/s went ok - still hoping for some news for you!

BB - if you're reading hope all's going ok and progressing for you. 

Re: people asking questions - it has only just started today for me! I didn't think it would bother me but actually it is totally annoying! I LOVE the idea of replying "still up my chuff" :rofl:

Thanks for all your lovely comments re my bump pic. It must have been a flattering pic. I wish i felt that healthy! i just feel crappy and tired most of the time... 

I had a lovely afternoon with the NCT girls. I also managed to borrow a pump so i FINALLY have my (also borrowed) birthing ball blown up. It's very comfy!

Well, we got the great news that a rental offer has been made on our flat today, and they want to move in on Saturday, so we need to head to Ealing first thing tomorrow and sign some papers. I'm so pleased it's rented before the baby comes, as we REALLY need the money as otherwise we're paying 2 mortgages. (just please hold out til tomorrow evening baby otherwise i wont be able to sign the papers!!)

Oops, i appear to have written an essay. Think that's my cue... :) Early night for me i think.


----------



## DragonMummy

Nothing worse than feeling helpless and beholden to people, BV. 

My MIL is a royal pain in the arse. She's been round 3 times to "help". Once when I was in hospital where she bitched about the state of my telly unit but didn't actually do anything about it (it's glass, it needs dusting twice a week hence it looked shite). The second time she cleaned the kitchen sink to "remove all of the tea stains". I had only cleaned it about an hour previously. Not to sound selfish but I would rather she cleaned something that I hadn't already done. The third time she just came and cuddled the baby. My parents have offered no help at all. AGAIN. They just rock up, cuddle the baby, play with Harry then go. I am soooo lucky that DH is home for three weeks to look after the house. I am slowly starting to look after things again. I have taken over the laundry now and am starting to tidy round a bit every day. Hopefully when DH goes back to work I will be back in control!!!


----------



## Hann12

Ah BV you have been doing so well - don't let the MIL mess with your head. Coming from someone with a right nightmare one I can only sympathise!! Hope it all improves soon but don't worry so much about the house work - you are doing so great being a mum! 

Linds - sounds like you have had fun with yours too - don't you just love them!! Mine has been quite good lately, mainly because I only answer 50% of her phone calls though!! 

Simmy - yippee off the renting of the flat! Fab news and what a relief for 'you! Don't be jealous about the Westfield visit - I was with greg so we literally went to mamas and papas, French connection and waitrose - no stops in between! He hates shopping!!


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, i can totally relate to the "is baby here yet, or we havent heard from her in a day so she must have had her baby" its like leave it alone people!! i will let you know when she is here, I stopped answering texts as well.

hope everyone is good and thanks for thinking of me.
today was a better day, only a couple contractions but just coping better i think because i slept last night.

u/s was good, kitten is doing just fine and has enough amniotic fluid but she is measuring very big, they guess 9 to 9.5 pounds :shock: so i have a drs apt tomorrow and kind of hoping they induce me now as opposed to waiting given her size. will keep you posted
:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Well don't forget that when I had a scan at 32 weeks they told me that Sophie was big. She was at the top of all the centile charts and they reckon she weighed 4lbs 6oz. I find it very hard to believe that she only put on 2lbs in the ensuing 7 weeks....


----------



## mummySS

Argh DM I rembemer you being really hesitant about asking your mil and mum for help. Oh well, sounds like you're getting back into the swing. Please don't go OTT with the housework though, take rest when you need it :flower:

Hann - agree shopping is better for me too without Paul there, much as I love him, i'd rather shop alone! Thankfully there's a busaba thai restaurant at westfield now so Paul is quite happy to sit there eating Thai food :)

Ok, what does everyone DO with these birthing balls?? Am just sat on it like a plonker! Am I meant to do circular movements or bounce or what?? :dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

I never used one but I think you just bounce?


----------



## mummySS

DragonMummy said:


> I never used one but I think you just bounce?

Feel a bit sick doing that, lol!


----------



## topazicatzbet

look on you tube, there are some good vids showing you what to do


----------



## Hann12

I tend to bounce until my back is a bit sore then I do circular motions, then I lean forward and bounce. The videos on you tie are good for showing you birthing positions but I'm not practising positions, just going to see what is comfy on the day. I think I am just concentrating on bouncing, hope the bouncing down is pushing the baby down rather than the up motion pushing it up!! 

Britt - I hope they induce you early too, or actually that you just go into labor tonight - that would be better! Keep us posted. I can tell you that if I'm a week late I will be wa y more miserable than you think you have been - i willbe moaning constantly!! I keep trying to remibdmyself that there is nothing I can do to get the baby out but it's tough when I can normally control everything!!


----------



## Aaisrie

BV I swear I still looked 6mo pregnant after I had Saraya... I'm thinking I'll look worse this time because it's got LESS elasticity! Plus I've put on a LOT of weight this time... not sure how as I've been so sick!!!


----------



## Britt11

Hann12 said:


> I tend to bounce until my back is a bit sore then I do circular motions, then I lean forward and bounce. The videos on you tie are good for showing you birthing positions but I'm not practising positions, just going to see what is comfy on the day. I think I am just concentrating on bouncing, hope the bouncing down is pushing the baby down rather than the up motion pushing it up!!
> 
> Britt - I hope they induce you early too, or actually that you just go into labor tonight - that would be better! Keep us posted. I can tell you that if I'm a week late I will be wa y more miserable than you think you have been - i willbe moaning constantly!! I keep trying to remibdmyself that there is nothing I can do to get the baby out but it's tough when I can normally control everything!!

thanks Hann, its so flippin hot here too, which is hard on me but hoping for some cooler weather coming up.
actually i like your thinking about going into labour tonight....actually i am having some intermittent contractions so you never know. hopefully, wouldnt that be nice
:hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

Katie had her first doctor appointment today! I was SO relieved, instead of dropping any weight, she put on 7 oz! She's now up to 8lbs, 5oz! I was worried they'd try to suppliment her, but they definitely didn't have a reason to say anything! She's in perfect health as well, which was great to hear how well she is doing. 

Been reading everything on the thread, can't remember all that's going on though! I read through the nights when Katie keeps me wide awake, so even though I can't type, I'm still keeping in the loop!


----------



## Squeeker

Aww, no babies today? BB is close... good luck!!



caz_hills said:


> Squeeker  I cant believe that you are STILL at work????!!!!! Amazing how you cope!

Ehh, it's not so bad actually. I have a job that allows me to do desk work and floor work so I can pretty much sit or stand depending on how I feel. Plus, I have a couple of lackeys so I am able to get them to do whatever I don't feel like doing :thumbup:



Hann12 said:


> Hi squeeker - I have been seeing a chiropractor 3 times a week for about 6 weeks now. I have disc problems in my back though which is why I have been going. I think it's been helpful keeping my pelvis in line though so that the baby can decent properly as mine has been head down and at the minimum 4/5 palpable from about 5 weeks ago.

I've been going to my chiro for a couple of years now and I've never felt so good. I really can't complain about any back pain this entire pregnancy, though now my upper back is hurting a bit as I have to bend over SO far to reach anything on counters, etc! I figure it can't hurt, anyway!! 



Hann12 said:


> By the way, next full moon - Friday 15th July aka Caz and Mels dd, and a day before mine. I am hoping if we haven't given birth by the 15th then that will be it!!! Come on the powers of the full moon lol!!

I'm hoping I go on the 15th, too... that would be a week early for me.



BlueViolet said:


> I really want some sleep...husband has ear plugs in so he can be fresh for work in the morning, but I don't have that luxury. Last night he was in his office for quite a while and I was ready to flip out that he wasn't helping and then he showed me what he was working on. He made me a web app for us to use on the phone to keep track of my meds and when I can take more and the baby's "input" and "output". It is so funny and really useful. Other husbands buy flowers; mine writes me code :) I find it really romantic that he took the time to do it when he's on the computer all day for work.

That is sooo cute! (and geeky, but there is nothing wrong with being a geek!!) He sounds like a keeper!

AFM, one day left of work, and 38 weeks tomorrow. That is all. :happydance:


----------



## SugarBeth

Thought I'd show off a few pictures while I have a moment's downtime!

This one is one of my favorite pics from our maternity shoot, just got the set back yesterday:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/jilbilgigp.jpg

this is a picture of me as a newborn next to Katie today - you can see we have the same nose! (she's all her daddy in every other way though, I think!)
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/045-1.jpg

Sitting up:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/031-4.jpg

And napping:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/021-3.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Britt - I so hope you went into labour fingers crossed!

Squeeker - I am totally aiming for the 15th - I originally said one week early which is tomorrow but I don't see that happening now!! 

SB - gorgeous photos, she is a cutie and so glad she is feeding well! 

Any news on BB/georgie? I hope the little one has arrived!! So excited for her! 

Happy 39 weeks to Caz and Mel!! Yippee! 

AFM - slept on and off as ever but not badly. I'm having a quiet morning today then seeing the nct girls at 2.30pm. The hubbies are all meeting tonight at 7 but Greg thinks he'll be home by 9 so I won't be on my own too long. I'm glad it's nearly the weekend so he can keep me company and we can do nice things! It's also meant to rain today but not for the weekend. 
I am pretty positive that our little baby is staying put until at least next weekend now so trying to relax and just enjoy doing nothing 
Eve - you might have to keep reminding me to be patient and to enjoy my me time!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## caz_hills

BV  oh blimey, poor you. Sounds like your MIL tried to help with the best intentions but cant follow through with it for whatever reason. I think its totally natural that its annoyed you  you only gave birth days ago, are exhausted and have so many people wanting to visit  its entirely understandable. I hope it resolves itself  can your hubbie help and speak to her? :hugs:

Simmy  the Indian clothes are XXL to get around the bump! As its our cousin I needed to go really so my MIL bought me a couple of suits from Indian when they went in February hoping that XXL would fit (and thanks to my 2.5 stone weight gain now they do!). Thanks for your lovely comments though! 

Great news about your flat  good to be reassured that the money is coming in once the tenants move in - perfectly timed for babys arrival!

Britt  glad the u/s went well and hopefully baby wont be that big, I know I read of people on here having large predictions that werent true! Hope the dr is helpful today as well.

Eve  I think Im going to look 6 months pregnant for a while too! I keep saying to myself 9 months on, 9 months off. Although one of the NCT girls I know has lost all of her weight already  she only put on 1 stone 3 lbs though and is in skinny jeans again after 9 days  skinny jeans!!!!!!!

SB  love the photos!

Mel  we are 39 weeks, blimey!!!!! Happy 39 weeks hun. Xx

Hann  hope your day is good with the NCT girls and that you and Greg get some quality time together this weekend.

AFM  another wedding day today! Slept alright although the itching on my tummy is horrible. Did some relaxation breathing to get myself back off to sleep but it is so sore and red  Im like a big red lump now, how attractive. But bless Neel he offered to rub cream into my bump last night  he is so sweet and tries so hard, I am a lucky girl.

I am planning on going to the wedding but seeing how I get on as I am exhausted really and could do with the rest. I know that is a bit selfish but its an all day affair and we have the final party tomorrow too so its all getting a bit much now!

ps: is it just me or has everyone's tickers/footers gone funny today? It looks like this on my iphone and my pc!


----------



## Hann12

Caz I really don't think anyone would blame you for not going to the wedding today, you have gone to the rest of it and your intentions are clearly there! I'm amazed you have fine all you have! I'd take the time off and relax if I was you.
Your poor tummy sounds sore, I really would think about popping into a chemist to get some advice on what to put on it. You might have another 2 weeks before the baby comes and you don't want to be in discomfort for all that time. Feel so bad for you! 
The tickers on occasion go funny when they are updating the site they came from, they'll probably be back yo normal in a couple of hours. You just want to see yours say 39 weeks ;)


----------



## Tor81

Claire, I had to laugh at your story about Niamh&#8217;s cranial therapy, I can just imagine a hippy woman holding your baby while you and the baby exchange looks! I really hope it works though, how was she last night?

Jenni, I can&#8217;t believe you actually tried that with the camel, I&#8217;d have been petrified. I was talking to my DH about it last night & we think the natural induction must come from adrenalin or running away. Hope you can avoid having to drink the milk.

Caz, well done for not buying anything else yesterday, very restrained! And enjoy today but don&#8217;t overdo it, like you say there&#8217;s still part 5 to save energy for. Oh, and yes the tickers have gone funny this morning.

Simmy, good news that you've found someone to rent your old place. And glad you got your ball pumped, they're fab aren't they! Do whatever comes naturally, bounce, wiggle your hips, just sit there&#8230;

Squeeker, enjoy your last day at work, hope you get all loose ends tied up etc.

Britt, glad you&#8217;re feeling better and getting some sleep, sounds like you got a big healthy baby in there so they may well induce you.

SB, loving the Katie photos, and great that she&#8217;s putting weight on.

BV, good that you can come on here & vent your feelings, I think we can all at least sympathise. Hope you manage to sort things out. It sounds to me like you&#8217;re doing brilliantly. :hugs:

Hann, sounds like you&#8217;re in a good frame of mind today, I&#8217;m definitely with the whole &#8220;relax & enjoy&#8221; the last few days ethos. 
Will Greg be able to start getting home earlier once baby is born? I&#8217;m trying to be patient with my DH & say I&#8217;d prefer to be a little bit lonely now if it means he can try to reduce his hours a bit once baby is here.

My DH is so funny, he really seems to think that due date tomorrow means that it&#8217;ll all start at 9am, we&#8217;ll have the baby by the end of the day, and then be back for the grand prix on Sunday!!! I haven&#8217;t even lost my plug yet so I&#8217;m pretty sure it&#8217;ll be an uneventful weekend. 

To stop us sitting around waiting we need to plan some things to do (have kept weekend free up until now for obvious reasons!) so I&#8217;ve just booked Jason Manford tickets for tonight. I&#8217;ve got tickets for the Sealife centre so might go there tomorrow as it&#8217;s only a 10 min walk away and we&#8217;ve never been, but not sure if it&#8217;ll be ridiculously busy on a Saturday. 

xx


----------



## caz_hills

Tor - great idea on filling up your weekend with fun things - sounds like a good plan. And your hubbie makes me laugh that he thinks tomorrow it will all kick off - how amazing would it be though if it did! 

Hann - thanks so much. I'm going to go to the morning and see how we get on. Hope you have a lovely day - and I see the tickers have updated again, yay! You'll tick over to 39 weeks tomorrow too - woohoo! Although the days go by slowly, the weeks seem to run away with us!

x


----------



## Hann12

Tor I know what you mean about the due date thing, Greg is thinking it will come then too! He keeps talking to the baby and saying 'just come out when your ready' and I'm like 'no ask it to come out sooner!!' so frustrating!! I think we need plans for this weekend too - the sea life centre sounds great to me, wish we had one by us! 
As for the working hours, no I think he'll still not be home until 7ish or later, his work is partly to go to evening events, while I'm sure he'll try and cut back on some to come home he won't be able to for all. He has brought a bike though and is cycling to work so that gives more flexibility on his home time as faster to get home at least.
Oh and as for plug loss, apparently loads of women lose that when they are in labour so don't worry if you haven't lost it yet! I think I've lost mine but there was no blood in it so I don't think I'm any the better off!


----------



## DragonMummy

Just had a text from Georgie. Her little boy was born last night :cloud9:
I will let her give you details but he is perfect!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooh just seen on fb that Amanda's popped too! Congrats hun xxxx


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks Linds!!! And huge congrats Georgie - can't wait to hear how it went xx


----------



## caz_hills

And congrats Amanda!!!! Wow busy night for us beach bumps! xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Wow, so many news! Congrats to Bb and Amanda :)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone! It is nice to get things off my chest and then move on. I'm sure the lack of sleep isn't helping with the grumpiness. It will be nice to have my husband help out this weekend. I wish they had paternity leave at his company....

Caz, I can't believe you're able to make it through a wedding and now a second one. Impressive! I hope the food is good :) If you decided to skip out, I don't think anyone would fault you. I hope you find some relief for that tummy. 

Tor, I'm impressed you're keeping so busy during the last weeks. I hope you have a lovely weekend :) 

SB, beautiful pictures!

Hann, have fun with the girls! You're another busy bee :) 

Gotta take care of Jillian. Hope everyone is having a fun Friday! Here's the latest batch of pictures. I can't believe she fit in this tiny outfit :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0034.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0036.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hann12

BV she is just such a cutie - I want a cuddle with her!!

Huge congratulations to BB and Amanda. I can't see Amandas update but have seen Georgies - what a gorgeous name! Looking forward to the photos!

Watching Jeremy Kyle - seriously I need this baby to come so that I can stop watching this rubbish! 
I've decided to see what activity we can do this weekend - Tor - you inspired me!
And I'm going to try to get tickets for Harry Potter on Friday next week. Either I'll get to see the film - which I want to see - or it will spur the baby on to arrive before.

Oh and Mel - we said to Georgie she had to have the baby by the 9th and she has so that leaves us clear for tomorrow. I think I'm out of the running but you can still do it!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations BB!!

Loving all of the baby pics!! What a beautiful bunch we have! :)

I'm always lurking but don't always post as it takes me soooo long now- thinking of you all and hope none of you go overdue (unless you want to lol!) Hopefully it won't be much longer Britt :hugs:

Claire I was laughing so hard at your post about the cranial therapy! I hope it worked though?

Does your DH know about his pen yet Tor? I think that's a lovely idea :)

I hope your tum feels better soon Caz. I have that lanishoh cream for BF and it says on the back that it is good for itchy stretch marks- maybe give that a go if it's still bad? At least you'll get some use out of it after the birth :)


Not much to put here, I was up until 2.30 then I was rewarded with 2 hours sleep! Naomi seems to be a night owl! Oh well- I do enjoy our night times together!
PS- My tummy looks squishy! I'm going to need to do some serious walking- my thighs have gained a few pounds over the last nine months too!

ETA- Hann I think you and Mel will be sooner than your DDs, I think the Harry Potter tickets sound like a good idea though!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Doods - I am in the process of booking them now - even paying extra for the premier seats!! I don't think it'll come before then, wishful thinking methinks! 
I'm working towards a date of the 20th July now on the basis of it being 4 days late - why 4 days - who knows but I feel better having a target :)
Hope Naomi starts sleeping more at night. You'll get back into shape soon too - just think its not been very long yet.


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies, just a quickie from me, will update properly later as off to MW.

Caz, happy 39 weeks to us yay!:happydance:

Congrats to BB and Amanda! Lovely news cant wait to hear how it all went!

Hann, whats with the 20th? we had an agreement! lol

BV Lovely Jiillan pics she is beautiful.

AFM Was having contraction like pains all night, even OH felt them whilst i was asleep so thats exciting, also having increased discharge, no blood streaks or anything yet though, OH is off today so after MW we are going for a walk round town, am hoping this may be our last weekend as a couple and next week we may have a family! How wonderful!! xx
Oh and Hann im having a Harry Potter marathon this weekend, to refresh for the new film! I darent book tickets though! lol

Catch up later my bootiful ladies xx


----------



## Hann12

Just booked the tickets - so here is the challenge to the baby - will it come before or will I see the film?! I think I can get a refund if it does come before too. 

Mel - I'm still hoping for a date of the 9th, just trying not to fool myself as I'll just be disappointed. You on the other hand sound like you are well on track for it. Let us know how you get on with the mw!


----------



## Aaisrie

Morning ladies :]

Congrats BB!!!

I've got my MW appt at 1pm... just don't want to move, wanna lie down and chill all day!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann I've been doing that my whole pregnancy, my friends wedding is 14th! Which comes first... the baby or the bride LOL


----------



## Hann12

Aaisrie said:


> Hann I've been doing that my whole pregnancy, my friends wedding is 14th! Which comes first... the baby or the bride LOL

I think thats it - we have to carry on with our lives don't we otherwise I think there is a tendency to go insane waiting!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann my first pregnancy I wouldn't commit to ANYTHING close to birth!! I spent the last week being pregnant just sitting in the house doing nothing so this time I was like FOOK THAT! So I'm planning to go to her wedding if I've given birth more than 24hrs too. Definitely want to be there - it's gonna be totally alternative [her dress is leopard print!]! I really can't wait!


----------



## Tor81

Congrats to Georgie & Amanda, can&#8217;t wait to hear from them, thanks for letting us know Linds.

Hann, funny that its quicker for Greg to cycle to work, does he usually take the tube? And thanks for the info about the plug, I thought it always came away at least a couple of days before. Have you decided what activities to do this weekend? Good thinking with booking HP.

BV, love the photos of Jillian, that outfit is SO cute! My DH won&#8217;t get paternity leave either, but he&#8217;s warned his boss he&#8217;ll want to take some annual leave at short notice which they seem ok with.

Maria, does Naomi only sleep 2 hours at a time or is that just during the night?
No DH&#8217;s present is safely wrapped up at the bottom of my hospital bag, what&#8217;s the betting I completely forget to actually give it to him?!!

Mel, hope the MW apt goes well, and enjoy your walk around town. The night time contractions seem promising.

Eve, hope your MW apt goes well too, do you have far to travel?

My MW apt is at 3.30pm today, if it&#8217;s not raining I may actually walk, I usually drive though so will have to guess how long to leave!

I read somewhere on BnB yesterday that once baby is born it might find it easier to settle if surrounded by smell of Mum so last night I slept with one of the baby&#8217;s blankets! No idea whether it&#8217;ll help or not but thought I&#8217;d share with you all.

A friend of mine who was due on the same day as me was induced yesterday because she was expecting a big baby, born at 8lbs, 11 and a half oz 2 days early! And my first NCT friend popped yesterday too, her waters broke 4 weeks early but baby managed to hold on another 2 weeks.

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Tor only a 20min drive there, I just can't be bothered because I seem to have been so busy the past few weeks I just want to chill!!


----------



## Hann12

Tor - has your hubby not been with his employer long? If he has been with the employer 26 weeks by the time you are at your 15th week before the baby is due (so week 25) the they have to legally give him 2 weeks statutory leave paid at £128.73 per week.

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parent...ies/Paternityrightsintheworkplace/DG_10029398

I'm hoping Gregs company pay him full pay instead of the statutory but who knows!

On a completely random note, I just put a microwave meal in the oven, went to take it out and managed to drop it on my bump, it didn't come out of the container (it was a high pot type of container) but its burnt me through 2 tops. I'm now sat with an ice pack on my bump, a very angry baby and my tummy skin hurts!! Would you believe it?!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Oh no!!!! Bit of an extreme way to get baby out ;-P

If anyone is interested in a 2 month free lovefilm trial I got two vouchers through the post this morning. If you are drop me a pm/fb message and I'll send you the code.


----------



## Hann12

I know - its still burning too!! Not good :(


----------



## fifi-folle

Ouch :(


----------



## mummySS

Hi gals, 

urrghhh just got back from Ealing and the flat is finally sorted and rented, yay! :happydance: However i've had a really crappy morning, me and Paul have been snapping and shouting at each other (combination of lack of sleep, early morning start and idiots on the road causing traffic). And it was raining so heavily and I was running in my silly flip flops to get to the flat to let the delivery men in (as we had ordered a new bed for the tenants), and slipped and fell - thankfully on my knee and not on the bump! - but managed to cut my knee quite badly so in agony now! I must have hurt my pelvis too when i stepped out to fall, so i just generally hurt all over :( 

Anyway, we're back now and it's all sorted so i'm going to have a nap... We're off out for a pizza dinner tonight with my family so hopefully that'll chill me out... 

Now for a quick catch up:

Georgie - YAY for the birth of baby Joshua! Sounds like an epic labour but you got there in the end, and i'm sure it was worth every moment :)

Caz - yes i'm sure they'd all understand if you laid off the wedding partying for today, perhaps you could just go for a bit, or skip today and go tomorrow? I know how exhausting these things can be at the best of times, let alone 9 months preggers!

SB - Katie is gorgeous, her nose is like yours! Looking really well... 

Hann - yay for HP tickets! at least you have some consolation if your baby isn't here by then! I'm planning an HP marathon this weekend too (assuming baby's still not here) - still haven't watched the last 2 films! Oh just saw your other post about the tummy burns - ouch, hope they heal up soon.

Tor - i love the sealife centre in Bham - it's really worth going to. I went a few years ago and it wasn't too busy then - no crowds compared to the london aquarium but still as good! 

BV - loving Jillian's adorable little outfit!

Mel - ooh contractions sound promising :thumbup:


----------



## mummySS

Oh meant to say - Doods - how's Holly getting on with her little sis??


----------



## melissasbump

Hey everyone.

Hann. boo for burning yourself! hope your tummy is ok!! Great that you booked your HP tickets, i wanted to book a showing they are doing here at 0.01 past midnight on 15th but OH wasnt having any of it!

Simmy, glad the flat is rented, sorry that you have had a stressful morning though, hope you get to chill out this afternoon and have a nice meal out later.

Doodles, you must be tired then! Bless Naomi! I havent really thought about the impact of lack of sleep etc, i guess it will hit me with a bang, at least i wont have the sickness to deal with on top though. Im sure you are doing a great job.

Tor and Eve, hope your MW appointments go well. 

So i had my MW appointment this morning and all was well, BP still the same, very slight trace of protein but im now measuring bang on 3 weeks and babys heartbeat very good, strong and variable (Apparently variable is good?) MW thinks baby is well engaged and wont get anymore now before labour or waters breaking. 
We then went into town as for once i was feeling i could cope with it, and had a nice lunch and mooch about. There are sales everywhere, lovely baby things in Debenhams and Jo Jo Mama Bebe, we are so going back there straight after the birth!! Anyhow now my pelvis feels like its collapsed on me, my lower back is in pain and im sure baby is hanging out my foof! I feel so close now, the MW doesnt think il go over either so whoop whoop! Am sooo excited now about meeting my baby!!


----------



## Tor81

Hann, hope you're ok, sounds like that's really shaken you up :hugs: Did you lose your lunch too?

DH started with a new company in Feb so has just missed out on paternity leave unfortunately. He's planning to have 2 weeks at home when the baby is born, mostly annual leave but also working from home.

Fifi, thanks for the code offer but I don't think I'll get much time to watch a whole film for a while & I'm not keen on watching in installments! Thanks anyway though.

Simmy, oh no, not you too. Flip flops & rain are dangerous, but at least you protected baby, hope that makes your other pains a bit more bearable. :hugs: Hope your DH is being sympathetic and you've made up. And you've got the flat sorted, yay!*

Mel, glad your MW apt went well, yours sounds much better than mine! And well done for resisting all the sales, there are loads at the moment. I'm definitely hoping to get out when baby is maybe a week old.

Its just dawned on me that I won't be able to go to the delivery suite if I have to be induced, booked in for a sweep at 40+6 but need to start doing everything to help this baby out, DH might even get lucky!! Hehe, I'm joining you all at last on operation Baby Eviction!!

xx


----------



## Hann12

Mel - great news about your mw appointment - sounds very similar to mine - lets see if they are right and we are before our DD's! If only.....

Simmy - can't believe you slipped over you poor thing, that sounds nasty. Funny that we both had an accident on the same day - yours sounds worse though. Hope the nap helped and that Paul is being nicer now :)

Tor - thats such a shame about the paternity leave, he must have just missed out :( 
Some companies still giev it even if you don't qualify, its a shame they don't. At least he has some holiday though. 
Definitely time to start project eviction! I've already told Greg we are DTD on Saturday and probably Sunday too. He didn't put up a fight LOL!! It didn't hurt last time, I thought it would, I'm hoping that means I'm a bit dialated already, but that might be wishful thinking!

My afternoon has been nice, seeing the girls always cheers me up, they are lovely. 
Going to watch my last episode of true blood now. Haven't done a hypno birth in 2 days but not in the mood today to do one again oops!


----------



## Doodlepants

Holly's doing really well thanks :) She loves being a big sister!

Naomi seems to sleep 2-4 hours between waking round the clock- today she has been very sleepy and I've been waking her for feeds- she's a very lazy feeder so I've been expressing and using a syringe for extra feeds if she hasn't fed much- she's being weighed tomorrow so I'm hoping she won't have lost too much.

I hope you leg's not too bad Simmy :hugs:

How exciting Mel! Not long now!


----------



## melissasbump

My OH gets 2 weeks paid paternity but only 1 week of that is full pay and we cant afford him to take a weeks at SMP so hes taking 4 weeks leave too, a total of 5 weeks off so im a very lucky girl, either that or il be pulling my hair out after 2!!


----------



## melissasbump

Been having mild contrations for last hour and a half now... hmmmmm


----------



## Hann12

Naomi sounds such a cutie Doodle - did they give you syringes to supplement feed her? 

Just added baby Joshua to the graduate thread - we've had a run of boys now! 
I was thinking of who must be next and of course I hope its Britt - I'm hoping she is on labour right now in fact! 

Then after that....who knows! So exciting!!


----------



## Hann12

Oh Mel I missed your post - how exciting!! Hope this is the step towards seeing your LO! Keep us posted, maybe its you next then! Good thing you didn't book the HP tickets ;)


----------



## fifi-folle

I'm due tomorrow in theory, not thinking that's likely, baby seems to have stopped trying to escape. Just hope the sweeps on Monday and Friday work!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann we both know its probably just teasing! lol especially after all the walking ive done today! I hope Britt is next, being overdue cant be fun at all and i know if it happens to me il be a miserable old moobag! xx
Still im kinda hopeful this may be a start...


----------



## Hann12

I hope its the start too Mel :)

Fi - fingers crossed for you this weekend too!


----------



## caz_hills

BV  glad youre feeling a bit better. I love the photos of Jillian as well!

Doods  lovely to hear from you, hope you are managing ok with not a lot of sleep. It must be so worth it! 

Mel  yay for contractions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Amazing news from your MW appointment  so good that everything is in place!

Tor  thats such a lovely idea about sleeping with the baby blanket and then it has your smell on it. I love that  might try it myself too!

Hann  back to our HR knowledge in your post about paternity leave! Doesnt work feel soooo long ago now! So sorry that you burnt yourself  are you ok now? Must have been quite scary and such a shock, I really hope you are alright.

Simmy  so sorry your morning was crap and hope you and Paul are ok now? Also, how is your knee  so horrible to have fallen, its such a fear of mine now.

AFM -wedding was nice today, not too tiring and we have chilled out since it finished on the sofa watching TV! I realised today that my original due date was actually 9th July (based on my periods) and it only got pushed to 15th at the scan based on the size of the baby. Also, been having loads of CM last night and today - really thought a little bit of my waters had gone last night and hubbie practically had a heart attack but it was just a lot of CM. Wonder if it was my plug?

Am at a bit of a loss now as I've finished literaly all my jobs around the house and for baby - I'm actually a bit bored tonight! Hubbie has a speed awareness course tomorrow and then is out until about 3.30 so I'm home alone. I know I should enjoy these relaxing days but I am actually quite bored now! Any ideas?!?! I don't want to do anything too active as I'm quite tired now but would appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## Hann12

Caz - I'm spending time now reading and watching films! Not very exciting but bides the time! Thats exciting that you could be earlier then - will look out for news from you! 
As for CM - the thing I think was my plug was a very thick yellowy thing, kind of gloopy. However I have also had a lot of other thinner stuff over the past few days. Not sure if any of it means anything though! One of my NCT girls was told today by the mw that when her boobs start to hurt then she is likely to go into labour. Not sure the truth on that one either really as mine have been sore for a while.
The same mw also told her to express now to bring on labour! Also think thats a stupid thing to say because I thought that the first colostrum was important for the baby!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann there was a thread in third try yesterday about that same thing, expressing before to bring it on, the same theroy as nipple stimulation. 
My CM has been thin too but a lot more noticable than ever before. Still getting the contractions, although im still fairly comfortable apart from lower back pain.

OH got really emotional this morning bless him, hes worried about seeing me in so much pain and not being able to help, ive tried to reassure him but he seems to be a lot more stressed out than me right now.
I have no quarms i know he will be fantastic, both through the labour and as a daddy. xx


----------



## melissasbump

Caz, i agree with Hann relax and read and watch some films, make the most of it!! xx


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks Han and Mel - I know I should be enjoying this quiet time but I'm just so bored now! I think buying a good book will help and also I need to plan some more stuff in as I was so tired last week that I didn't make many plans for next week and now I'm thinking, I'm so bored, I need stuff to do! I can imagine that once baby comes I'll be wishing for some quiet time like this!

Mel - hope you are ok - it sounds like this could be the real thing for you - it's so exciting and I can't wait to hear if it develops! Hope your hubbie is ok - bless him, it must be hard for the husbands to see us going through it. 

Wow - all three of us at the same stage so it's exciting Mel that you could be in labour! Sending you lots of good luck. x


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann12 said:


> One of my NCT girls was told today by the mw that when her boobs start to hurt then she is likely to go into labour. Not sure the truth on that one either really as mine have been sore for a while.
> The same mw also told her to express now to bring on labour! Also think thats a stupid thing to say because I thought that the first colostrum was important for the baby!

My boobs didn't hurt with Saraya! And the colostrum is important but you won't have "real" milk until day 3-7 on average when your milk comes through. You'll only have colostrum. The reason you're normally advised AGAINST pumping prior to labour is because it can make your nipples sore/raw and means that you might find BFing harder or not be able to with having sore nipples. Before you have gone through labour your body isn't TRYING to produce milk and so it's harder [sometimes impossible] to get anything out anyways!! Plus there are people that could breastfeed the 5000 but can't pump an oz... for some people pumping just doesn't work but it's no reflection on whether or not you can BF.

My MW appt went grand, she's got it down in my notes to get anti-depressants as soon as I deliver so that I'm on them rather than waiting to see if I get PND because the chances are I will. So I feel a LOT better now as that was my 1 worry, not bothered about labour or any of that it was just the PND! I'm due to see her again next Friday [39 +4] so I cheekily asked her if I could get a sweep then if I'm still pregnant and she ummed and ahhed for a few minutes before telling me she would!! She's even put it in her diary so she remembers to get a room! Chris and I popped into town after to get some sheets for the crib and a swaddle sheet too so I'm feeling slightly more prepared although I still need a crapload of stuff lol


----------



## Hann12

Mel- any updates? Is it the real thing? Very exciting!

Eve - thanks, I'm not going to try pumping before hand, just don't think its necessary. Its funny that different mw's have such different views though. Lucky you getting the sweep then. I'm seeing mine on Tuesday and am sure they will say I can't. I have an appointment at 40+3 so will have one then I guess. Its rubbish having your dd on a Saturday as you can't get appointments on the day you change weeks or the day after with my hospital. Maybe I'll spontaneously go into labour before but prob not!! 
I'm glad they have sorted the pills out for you too, hopefully you won't suffer this time though. You are the most chilled out mum to be so hopefully that will continue for you :)

Caz - I'm the same, like to have some things planned so that I don't get bored. If the other girls haven't given birth I'll see them but if they have then I'll be going on walks and reading mainly - and be on here of course! :)

Just done 30 minutes of MIL - funny how she always calls when my hubby is out. Wasn't too bad though to be fair - she just wanted an update, which of course I didn't have anything to say ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

Geez hann I really don't know how you cope with her!! LOL I think the only reason I'm getting the sweep is because I know my MW well [she's the same one I saw with Saraya]. I'm seeing my consultant at 40 +1 so if nothing has happened by then I can probably get another sweep out of them then Lol. I have always been quite chilled with Saraya but did go off the rails a bit with the PND when she was a few months old - prevention is better than cure. Sharon said if I have no symptoms or what then I can come off them after 6mo and should be okay but the other way of doing it is to wait to see if I get PND but then by the time I see someone, get the prescription and get the tablets kicking in could take weeks/months which isn't worth it to lose myself or my time with Atticus and Saraya.


----------



## Hann12

It sounds like a sensible approach Eve - if you don't need them you don't have to take them :)
I wish I knew my MW!! Mine won't do the sweep until 40+ weeks but I'm kind of hoping things will naturally take place by then. Who knows though. I wish we could find out when they were coming, I'd be a lot more patient that way!!


----------



## Hann12

By the way - when I was on the phone to the MIL she asked me how I knew I had lost my mucus plug - can you imagine what an uncomfortable silence followed and how embarrassed I was at that entirely inappropriate question from a woman that has herself given birth 3 times! I had no idea but my lovely DH had told her I had lost it (clearly he didn't realise that in itself was not appropriate) and she decided to bring it up in conversation. Oh the shame!!!


----------



## caz_hills

Blimey Han - that chat about losing your plug with your MIL must have been awkward! Good for you having a half hour chat with her though. You are being asked by everyone where the baby is - I do feel for you! 

Eve - sounds like a good plan to get your tablets now so that you are ready and can really enjoy your time with both kids.  Also great news on the sweep - it must be nice having the same MW for both pregnancies as she knows you and it just gives you a little more personal support. I seem to see different MW's every time I go!

Just spent an hour or so tonight with my husbands aunt who is over from India. She is an amazing person and we think she has some spiritual powers as she is really special. I'm honestly not a big believer in that sort of stuff and neither is my husband but honestly, she is really amazing, I can't explain it. 

She wouldn't tell us if she thought we were having a boy or girl but she smiled and she knows but clearly doesn't want to ruin the surprise for us. She also thinks I'll be a few days early so we will see - only time will tell on that one! Hubbie then asked me to stop asking questions at that point as he said that he wants some suprises! 

Mel - hope you're doing ok and that the contractions are progressing but not too painful for you. xx


----------



## samzi

ive got a sweep on thursday if no aj by then, so hopefully she will be here by the end of next week, latest


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Caz - yes was an awkward conversation!! Told my DH and he was sorry and said he had just been excited and realises that his mum can't deal appropriately with things like this and that he didn't need to go into details like that with her! I've now spelt out what she can and can't know, i.e. The more grissely details of labour, stitches etc!

Exciting about your DH aunt thinking she knows the sex!! Bet you were dying to find out. Hope she is right about going to labour early too! 

I have been super uncomfy all night, just want to have the baby now, everytime it moves I feel sore and sick. I hate moaning too and these days I'm always moaning!! 

Samzi - great news about the sweep! Hopefully you'll have your baby soon:)


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh God Hann that sounds awful, considering what we know about your MIL!! LOL

Caz that sounds so interesting!

The only reason I know my MW is because it's the mental health MW I *had* to be referred to her first time because of my history of self-harm and that and then they asked me this time if I wanted that "back-up" of seeing her again and I got on so well with her that I did. It's good though because she knows my history so if I needed medication, like with the PND she's able to write it up on my notes and I'll get it after delivery which is so nice to have that. It's funny though because I was still very early in recovery when I was pregnant with Saraya and used to take panic attacks [I was agoraphobic and didn't like leaving the house ever] all the time when I was out so she still comments about having to pick me up on the floor shaking and hyperventilating because of taking a panic attack and collapsing behind the door [facepalm]!!!

I just watched Harry Met Sally for the first time!


----------



## Hann12

Wow Eve that sounds awful! I'm glad you get the same mw, it must be nice rather than having to explain to someone else everything someone already knows. 

Yes you can imagine the horror on my face when the words mucus plug were spoken, it's the fact that she dropped it into the conversation first casually saying something like 'any news since u lost your mucus plug'. And you can imagine my mind was racing then thinking 'heck did I just tell her I lost it?!' then when she asked how I knew I realised Greg must have said something, she must not have a clue what he meant (not sure how) so instead of looking it up and keeping quiet she decided to ask! She never thinks before she speaks though about the appropriateness of what she is saying and quite often she comes across as ignorant. Bearing in mind the name you would google it rather than ask if you didn't know wouldn't you?! She also told me she knows I will lose all my pregnancy weight in the first 2-3 weeks and look like I never had a baby. Even that is just stupid and quite a thoughtless thing to say. I know she meant well but she doesn't get that weight is personal, I don't want to set myself any unachievable goals, it's none of her business and that I will have a baby to look after which is what I will be concentrating on rather than weight loss!! Arrgghh!! 
Sorry for the rant! She just drives me mad!! 

On another slightly less stressful note, it's now past midnight so happy 39 weeks to me!! Yippee!! :)


----------



## Squeeker

Woo, congrats to BB and Amanda!! 2 more little ones, can't wait to see photos of the newbies!

BV, the photos of Jillian are adorable!!

SB, you and Katie really do have identical noses!! So cute!

Hann, that conversation with your MIL sounds mortifying. I can't imagine! 



Hann12 said:


> As for CM - the thing I think was my plug was a very thick yellowy thing, kind of gloopy. However I have also had a lot of other thinner stuff over the past few days. Not sure if any of it means anything though! One of my NCT girls was told today by the mw that when her boobs start to hurt then she is likely to go into labour. Not sure the truth on that one either really as mine have been sore for a while.

My CM really increased today... to the point that when I wiped (TMI) it was almost like EWCM. My nipples have also been really sore for the past week-ish.

AFM, I am officially done work for the next year!! Woo!! It's such an unreal feeling, I'm so relaxed! And happy 38 weeks to me!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann I'm a lot better now! Although there's a new junior MW helping with the clinic and I refused to see her after her condescending remark to me that the horrendous rectal spasms I had were just pile pain - WTF LOL! Fortunately my MW knows me so well I'm able to say that to her and she makes sure I never end up seeing that one! 
LOL @MIL Did Greg know/not tell her what it was??? And the weight thing is very unrealistic, sure even the celebs with all their trainers and diets take 6-12w to lose theirs! I would say it took me over a yr with Saraya but then I wasn't TRYING to lose it because I have to be careful dieting or I could knock myself out of recovery for my anorexia. 
HAPPY 39W TO YOU!!!

Squeeker - HAPPY 38W!! I've been having CM like that for the last few weeks!


----------



## caz_hills

Samzi - good news on having your sweep booked in. I hope that moves things along for you!

Hann - I bet Greg was just pleased that things were progressing and didn't realise what he should and shouldn't say to other people. With some people it's fine to talk about but I totally understand it's awkward with your MIL - I would feel a bit weird talking about that to mine as well, it's a bit tooooo personal!!!

And don't worry about moaning - I don't think you are! We are all so big now and uncomfy, it's not great I admit! Plus our hormones are probably gearing up for the labour too which makes me up and down like a yo-yo I know!

Eve - I'm so glad that you are getting brilliant MW support especially after having what sounds like a really tough time with your last pregnancy.

And I agree about weight loss - my cousin said to me "how fat are you going to get" (ok, he is a 21 year old boy!) but still, I was insulted and Neel told me to take it with a pinch of salt. But there is always tonnes of pressure to get back into your old clothes and lose the weight. I am with you guys, there is no hurry - I keep thinking 9 months on, 9 months off (and the rest!). My sister only just got below her pre-pregnancy weight after 19 months - she looks fabulous and has done it all sensibly and naturally and I'm so proud of her.

Squeeker - happy 38 weeks and yay for finishing work! Hope you rest up, put your feet up and have some chill out time!!

Hann - happy 39 weeks!!! 

Right, today I'm chilling out as the final part of the wedding is tonight! Been having some immense BH's last night and this morning - not painful but just really tight and my stomach goes like a rock! Plus some period cramps but nothing to write home about. Hoping to have a better day today with less tiredness and more productive!

ps: any news from Mel??????


----------



## melissasbump

Happy 39 weeks hann! well woke up today with no contractions but have slightly picked up again. So annoying!t


----------



## caz_hills

Oh bless you Mel - how annoying! Hope the pains are ok - how are you feeling?


----------



## melissasbump

Im ok just frustrated! Lol oh well nothing i can do! Hey caz just realised u dont have a text buddy seeing as we are due the same day if u like il pm you my mobile no xx


----------



## caz_hills

Hi Mel, sounds great - I'll pm you my number as well - thanks so much! Great idea! x


----------



## samzi

i dont have a text buddy either so il have to update myself once i can


----------



## Hann12

Caz I don't mind being text buddies too - Mel and I are and we have this funny thought that we couldboth be in labour texting each other at the sane time. Having said that Mel is likely to pop before me I think!! Hope the wedding tonight is nice :) 

Mel - great news that the contractions are back, could be early/slow labour? 
I've had loads of BH too last night and this morning and some cramping - sounds similar to you Caz but reckon mine is still a while away. 

Eve - totally agree about the weight loss - I was quite shirt with her at that point and just told her that I didn't care about my weight, my focus was my baby! Shut her up!

AFM - done 2 hypno's this morning and getting up now. Going for a walk round kew gardens today and just taking it easy and spending time with Greg. It could be our last weekend just the two of us, though likely we'll have next weekend too 

Squeeker happy 38 weeks! 

So happy to be at 39 weeks!


----------



## melissasbump

Samzi il pm u my number too if you like? Sorry for the short messages am on my phone at the mo!


----------



## Aaisrie

Caz I hope you enjoy the last bit of the wedding!! My pregnancy with Saraya was hard but in terms of mental health I'd been in recovery for about 6mo when I got pregnant. Before that I was housebound for about 4/5 years so I appreciate how well I am now and what I've achieved and am able to achieve!

Mel I've been having the same!! I had some really fierce ones on Thursday and then a few minor ones yesterday and when they start it's like "Is this it?" and then it tails off again.... I'm one of these, even though I'm really in tune with my body, I don't know what's "real" labour. I know loads of people say "you know" but I have to disagree!! Even when I was in pre-term labour I kept saying "They'll go away on their own" lol

Hann good on you for being short with her!! Silly witch :] I just kinda went "Well there's no point trying to squish myself into tiny clothes" so I wore my maternity stuff and went an bought a bunch of size 12/14 jeans in Primark that had a higher waist - I hated the sensation of my jelly belly moving more than I hated the look so the jeans with a higher waist kept it still!! Normally I'm a size 8 - 10 depending on brand and with my history of anorexia it was a really big deal for me being that much bigger than what I was used to mentally. There are still some post-partum pics I look at from when I had Saraya that I think I look horrendous and flabby in BUT the interesting thing was I didn't FEEL like that at the time! I actually FELT really good!!


----------



## melissasbump

Eve, thanks for that, most people who have been in labor before just say " you'l know" but HOW! I can understand if your waters go, or you are induced etc but some people can be in slow labour for days and having googled the subject extensivly over last 24 hours it seems everone experiances different things. All i know is that it was different to anything i felt previously. And i can just "feel" that things are different, even if im still day or even a couple of weeks ago i still think this is the beginning of it...


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel even with Saraya I had really bad contractions on the Friday because I had a sweep and a few hrs later these REALLY severe contractions started and I thought "Oh I'm in labour" they lasted, regularly, for like 3 hrs and then all of a sudden STOPPED... like they didn't even tail off they just stopped sharp! I started marching up and down the lane trying to start them again and nothing, not a pain nothing... Then the next day, Saturday, I started getting them [exactly the same] again. I had them for about 3 hrs and Patricia said to me "Oh shouldn't you time them I think this is it" and I said no because they were the same as the day before! Well after having them for like 5hrs and they hadn't gotten easier or stopped I finally conceded that I was in labour! Even this time like I said when I was in pre-term you could see the contractions were the real thing on the monitor but if I hadn't been hooked up to it, I wasn't gonna go in it was Chris made me, then I wouldn't have known!!

I have no txt buddy either!


----------



## melissasbump

Eve il PM you x


----------



## Hann12

Mel I hope it is the start of the real thing for you! I wouldn't have a clue what the real thing feels like so I'm no help!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Happy Due Date to Tor81 and me!

Sorry being useless re ind messages.


----------



## melissasbump

Happy due date Tor and FiFi!

Im so restless today, just wandernig about not really doing anything, havent even got dressed!:wacko:


----------



## Aaisrie

Happy EDD FF and Tor!


----------



## caz_hills

Hann and Mel &#8211; thanks for being text buddies! I&#8217;m with you Han &#8211; we are still waiting for any real promising signs so Mel I think you&#8217;ll be first and then Hann and I will hang out here for a while! I hope that's ok Hann - feel free to go first as well if you can/want!!!

Hann &#8211; sounds like a lovely day planned for you and Greg. You seem so good at doign your hypnobirthing CD&#8217;s &#8211; I&#8217;m sure it is working and will pay off when you are in labour!

Eve &#8211; honestly, you have been through such tough times &#8211; you are so strong. I&#8217;m glad that your MW is helping so much and that you have good support.

Mel - really hoping that this is leading to the real thing for you. Keep us posted and I hope the pains aren&#8217;t too bad?

Tor and Fifi &#8211; happy due date! How exciting!

Had such a lazy morning &#8211; did some washing, watched an episode of Glee (I&#8217;m slowly working my way through season 2) and pottered about tidying the house. We had another (yes another!) wedding we were due to be at today but in the Lake District &#8211; we always said we couldn&#8217;t come as it&#8217;s too far but I am so sad today to be missing it as it&#8217;s our best friends from Uni getting married. But we are trying to keep up-to-date on photos on facebook.


----------



## Aaisrie

My goodness with you and weddings Caz! We were supposed to be at a BnBers reception weeks ago but it was when I was in hospital so we weren't able to make it! I can't wait for the BnB wedding this Thursday though! Only 5 days until it... I need to sort the straps on my dress because my giant bewbs are needing restraint LOL


----------



## caz_hills

I know, what is it with weddings in July! It's such a shame though as they really are amazning friends of ours going back 12 years now but we couldn't risk being in the Lakes and me going into labour - the wedding is a festival effectively and we'd be camping - not so good for 39 weeks pregnant! Plus we have our cousins wedding here too. You seem to have a good network of BnB'ers in Northern Ireland?


----------



## Hann12

Caz I sympathise on missing the wedding, I had to miss myuni friends wedding too :( 

I don't think I'll drop anytime soon, for a weird reason I think I'll be on the 20th July.

Off to kew this afternoon now, baby is so low that the walk will be tough!

Happy due date tor and fi! How exciting!! Let us know if you get any signs


----------



## Aaisrie

Caz I agree camping at 39w would NOT be comfy!!! And yea we are pretty close here, I've been meeting them for over a year already! :]


----------



## Sharique42

Hi Everyone, 
Sorry I haven't been back on since I asked for advise last Sunday about my waters breaking. Everything got a bit hectic. Well it was my waters, I eventually went to hospital at 3 o'clock to check that's what it was, but I had started having contractions by then too, so I decided to take my bags with me in case this was really it! When I arrived at hospital I was seen straight away as my contractions were coming quite fast every 2.5 minutes. When checked I was 4cm dilated & coping really well with pain using TENS machine, was told the birthing pool was free, so I was feeling really positive. When they checked me again, the midwife wanted to get me scanned as she wasn't happy, so when scanned unfortunately they found that baby had turned last minute & was now breech! 
The rest is a bit of a blur, I was rushed for emergency c section as I was dilating really quickly. It was really scary & I am so disappointed how my labour developed.
I am delighted to say the end result is the best in the world. Emilia Iris Harvey was born at 5.26pm 3 July 2011 weighing 5lbs 15oz. She is absolutely gorgeous & healthy, not at all fazed by her entrance to the world, bum first.
I am really struggling with the whole experience, I only managed 2.5 days of breast feeding, so I have failed to breastfeed as the pain from everything was too much. Each day I am feeling more positive as I look at my beautiful daughter & realise that at least we are both healthy, safe & sound.
Would love to add a picture, but not sure how. Will try & figure it out when I get a minute.

Congratulations to everyone who's babies have arrived, am very envious of Doodles labour, exactly what I had intended.

Good luck to all you girls still waiting, you will know when you are having real contractions! But it's nothing to be scared of, it's very exciting.

Well done if you got to the end of this. Will be stalking you & will chip in when I get time xx


----------



## caz_hills

Sharique - congrats on the birth of little Emilia! That is amazing news. I'm so sorry that your birth didn't turn out as intended or as you wanted it to. But so pleased that you and Emilia are well and that she is doing fine. Hope you manage to post some lovely photos of her soon if you have time. xxx

Eve - I think it's lovely that you have a good group and meet up - it's great to have people in the same boat as you that live close by.

Hann - have a lovely walk, hope baby doesn't make it too uncomfortable for you!


----------



## fifi-folle

Caz - Camping for a wedding? Not a chance at 39 weeks! Plus the Lakes isn't an ideal location. It's a shame but at least you have another wedding to go to :D
Nice that you have a wedding to go to as well Eve, I'm jealous, I love a good wedding! I'd do it again in a heartbeat!!! Although not sure my size 6 wedding dress would fit these days ;-)
Enjoy Kew Hann I'd love to go there one day. It's mad I've been places all over the world but only been to London once and that was only for 5 days. 

I'm totally not expecting baby to appear today, I've taken to ignoring the tightenings and downward pressure, I figure when it's proper labour I WON'T be able to ignore it! Of course I also had a dream the other night that I had baby at home as I didn't think I was in labour, hmmm.


----------



## Hann12

Sharique what amazing news congratulations! I'm sorry that the labour didn't turn out as you intended and that the breast feeding has been tough but she sounds gorgeous and thats the main thing! Would love to see photos when you get a chance :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Sharique congratulations!


----------



## Hann12

Fi - I'm hoping you drop soon, you've had a rough time of it! Hopefully you'll get to the hospital in time too!
I've had tightenings and some pains all morning but again no pattern to it. Sigh!


----------



## Clareabell

Sharique congrats on the safe arrival of baby Emilia. I ended up with an emergency c section too after hoping for a natural delivery, so can emphasis with how it feels and how its hard to get your head around!!

As you said though the most important thing is that you and your daughter are safe and sound! I hope you are resting up. xx


----------



## melissasbump

Sharique congratulations on the birth of your little Emilia! As the others said sorry that the birth wasnt as planned but the main thing is you are both safe, sound and doing well.

Hann, enjoy your afternoon in Kew!

Caz, the Lakes are my favourite place in the world, my favourite times have been staying up there and walking miles in the beautiful countryside before a slap up meal at a local pub. Probably not ideal at 39 weeks pregnant though! lol

I think these signs are just teasing now, at some points i think it could be more but maybe thats more wishful thinking. At least ive managed to have a shower now! xx


----------



## Jenni4

Congratulations Sharique!! Sorry it didn't go as planned but you and your daughter are both safe...that's what counts!!

***rant warning***

So frustrated today! I can't believe I'm still pregnant!! argh!! I'm not even overdue yet and soooooo fed up. I have tried everything!! I had the most painful foot reflexology this morning that had me in tears.... I know there are people who are actually overdue that are suffering worse than me....but since the beginning I have always thought this baby would come early and I just can't see an end in sight. No plug, no mucous,no pains...it's like my body just refuses to go into labor! I can't take the extra weight,the stupid phone calls, the thoughtless comments and having to stay inside all day anymore!! we have to go for walks at 9 at night and it's still freaking hot!!! And i get stared at like they have never seen a woman this pregnant trying to walk! My skin can't stretch anymore and I am just fed up!! I keep reading all these threads where people are delivering all over the place before their due dates and while i am happy they are having babies i am frustrated that it's not me!!!!! Okay....feeling a bit better after getting that off my chest...sorry if it's insensitive but I just have to get it all out.


----------



## melissasbump

Jenni, dont apologise for the rant, i understand how you feel, its so frustrating isnt it?
Thats what we are all here for! xx 
I was completly like that up till yesterday, im still wondering if there is anything happening, just had a real strong contraction type pain, even if its not the real thing, its bloody weird!


----------



## Aaisrie

Jenni it's understandable you feel like that, it's like you've had this time in your sight and the closer you get, especially believing you'll go early, you think you're gonna get to meet your baby and when nothing happens it's easy to get frustrated. I know it's hard but try and enjoy your time before they arrive!!!!


----------



## caz_hills

Hi Jenni, poor you - I'm so sorry you're feeling rubbish. And please don't worry about ranting - I have been so hormonal this week and been moaning on here so we all do it!! You are so close and baby will come soon I am sure. It's the toughest time of the pregnancy I have found these last few weeks - being so large and uncomfortable - but you have it so much harder as you are in Dubai and it's boiling hot! Plus the camel stories to induce labour can't have cheered you up that much either!!!! LOL

Sending you big hugs and hope you feel better later today. Are you doing anything nice tonight to take you mind off things?


----------



## Jenni4

Nothing special...tomorrow starts our weekday here, so tonight is like a Sunday night... So daughter off to early bed for camp tomorrow and then hubby and I will head out on our 3k walk...come home and watch tv... Typical night at our house!! We are not very exciting people!!! I have a dr's appt in the morning...hopefully she'll do an internal so can at least see if I have made any progress in the last few weeks... If not, then we will have to figure out what to do next...


----------



## caz_hills

Well I hope you enjoy your walk anyway Jenni and that you feel better. Honestly sending you big hugs - if it helps I think that most of us have felt ready to go now and annoyed with the wait over the last few weeks. Plus hopefully your appointment will give you good news tomorrow too. xx


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Jenni- I felt the same as you- really pleased for everyone but gutted and fed up that it wasn't me! I wouldn't worry about the no signs thing- loads of people have no signs and just go into labour out of nowhere! Don't loose hope, the heat must be awful and I know how uncomfortable you must be, I really hope you don't have much longer :hugs:

Congratulations Sharique!!! My first birth didn't go as planned so I can sympathise, don't worry about the BF- you did it for 2 days which is great :) Formula's so good these days, as long as you're bot happy and healthy that's all that counts :)
xx


----------



## Hann12

Jenni - that's how I was feeling a couple of days ago when I got not one symptom from the acupuncture and reflexology. And yes totally get that the foot reflexology was painful!! Very unexpected as I thought it would be relaxing!! I have one more acupuncture session on Monday but not doing another after that as I'll just feel like it's a waste of money when nothing happens again. I am also getting all the texts and calls and getting fed up with the 'it'll come out when it's ready' 'just relax' arrgghh, I find it hard being relaxed about it when it's totally unknown and unexpected! And yes now I am very uncomfy and feel huge. 
I think what I mean is that I totally see where you are coming from and I feel fed up too!!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, Shanique! I echo the others in saying how sorry I am you had to go through the emergency c-section but am relieved and glad that both you and Emelia are healthy and happy. 

Jenni - I totally, TOTALLY get how you feel. My DD is tomorrow and absolutely no sign he is coming. :( I was at the doctor's yesterday and my cervix is still high and closed but is "nice and soft". I'm guessing that means I've at least begun to efface. I'm trying to hold on to the hope my mom gave me. When she was pregnant with me she was told by her doctor she would have another week to go because she was still still high and closed. This really upset her because she was already a week overdue. However, I was born the next day. LOL And I was her first so even then it can go quickly.

The only thing I'm trying to do to bring on labour is walking around as much as I can which isn't much since I have the hips of an 80 year old with arthritis and osteoperosis.


----------



## Clareabell

Starry - I was examined at 5pm on a Friday and told my cervix was high, closed but was soft by 8am on the Saturday morning my waters had broken and by 1pm I was 5cm dilated and in established labour. Things can change really quickly. :)

I hope that makes you feel a little better. I was going crazy and Niamh came a few days early. I really hope things start moving quickly for you.

Jenni - Big :hugs: you have it really tough being in that heat all day. Lots of labour wishes sent your way :)


----------



## Jenni4

Has anyone seen britt around?? Maybe she's finally popped!!!

congrats tor and fifi on your dd and for starry for tomorrow!!

Thanks for all of your support ladies....hubby and I just got back from our walk and I am feeling better....tomorrow is a new day. Thank god today is almost over!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Glad you are feeling a bit better Jenni! I totally understand the frustration of everyone else seeming to pop first! 
Hope everyone has had a nice day, the weather here has been nuts the past two days, we've had thunder and lightning both afternoons and insanely heavy rain, not normal for Scotland (well the rain is but not the thunderstorms!)


----------



## melissasbump

Well the contractions have all but disappeared for now....


----------



## BlueViolet

Shanique, big congrats! Can't wait to see pictures. I can also sympathize about wanting a birth like Doodles and ending up with a c-section. I kept hearing people say "don't write a birth plan because the opposite is going to happen" and I refused to believe it because I'm not superstitious. Ironically, that's exactly what happened. It's tough to come to terms with it, but just focus on your new daughter and you'll get through it. At first, I felt like apologizing for having a c-section every time someone would ask how the labor was, but now I realize it was out of my control and there's nothing I could have done. 

Jenni, big :hugs:! You never know what's going to happen, so you might be pleasantly surprised in a day or so. I started to believe that I would be overdue and out of nowhere my water broke with no big signs or anything. I didn't lose my mucus plug and I didn't have many BH. Hope you get to meet your baby soon :) 

Mel, how are you feeling? Did the contractions start back up? 

I read all the posts this morning around 5am, but I can't remember too much because I was in such a daze. Now I have a few minutes before the next feeding and I'm feeling so frustrated. My husband closed himself off in his office because he needed some time to himself and also wanted to sit in a comfortable chair since his back was hurting. It's not a big deal, but for some reason I'm so emotional about it. I can't pass the baby to anyone else and lock myself up in some room with time to myself. I don't think it's fair. Last night I was hoping we'd share baby duties since he's not working tonight, but he said he's getting a cold and needs his sleep. I woke him up once and he helped out with the supplement and the diaper change, but the rest I did on my own. I'm not feeling sick, but I'm sooo tired and I can't just say "no, I can't do this" because there's no one else that can take over. I know I'm the one with the breasts, but it's so frustrating. This whole week has been really getting to me. I seem to go through phases. I pick up Jillian and she coos so sweetly and my heart melts and the world is all better again. Then enough time goes by and I have no time to even shower and feel human and I feel like my body is going to give out. And my husband keeps telling me I should nap during the day. I'm just so angry at the moment because it's nearly impossible to nap during the day due to her rigid feeding schedule. I end up with about 30min or so of "free" time every two hours. It's not enough to fall asleep and feel rested. Plus, I need coffee to get me going in the morning and then I'm feeling wired and restless. Rant over...I have to take care of the next feeding. I really hope she gains some weight by the appointment on Tues, so I can ease up with the feeding schedule. Thanks for listening. Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend :)


----------



## Aaisrie

BV that is so totally normal. Men just don't bloody get it [I know there are a few totally dedicated daddies!] it's like when Saraya was born Chris got up in the night and changed her bum before handing her to me to feed and then he put her back down again... but then he walked out when she was 3mo and I was a single mum who had no backup and they don't realise how hard it is to be the FRONT LINE! Sometimes you want to climb out of your own skin and hide. If it were me I would just walk into the room he was in and hand her to him for his "turn" to allow yourself to shower. Sometimes you need to be a little forceful for them to see how hard it is when you are the feeder. He should be helping with everything else - you've just done 9mo alone!!!


----------



## Hann12

BV I think it's great that you can be so honest with the way you are feeling and the way things are. I have a feeling that what you are going through is much closer to the majority of peoples realitys but noone wants to show that everything is not perfect. Personally I think it sounds like you are doing an amazing job and the photos I have seen of a happy jillian speak for themselves. You are clearly doing lots of right things and I think it's probably very normal to feel tired, emotional and like you are doing it almost single handedly. Hopefully your husband will wise up and help you out soon and give you some relief but Eve's advice of handing her over to him so that you can get a shower sounds like good advice to me! I hope you feel better soon and that she has put on weight so that you can ease up a bit :hugs: 

I also hope Britt is giving birth!! 

Mel - such a shame about the contractions :( 

Just been for my 3rd walk of the day and going to watch a sky box office film now. 
Made a really nice chilli prawn linguinie for dinner and bought some mini milks for dessert - totally forgot how yum they were! 
The nct hubbys are playing tennis tomorrow morning so meeting with the girls in the morning fir a catch up. Should be nice! 
Hope there are more babies on the way soon! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann I so think you're having a girl! I hope you enjoy your film :]


----------



## Sharique42

Thanks for your support ladies :flower:

I am going to try & attach a couple of pics.
 



Attached Files:







Emilia Day 1-4 066.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 7









Emilia Day 1-4 068.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Doodlepants

BV- I was thinking today how when I had H I didn't even have time for a bath or anything really- I was so tired as M went back to work really soon- you're not alone! Don't suffer in silence- you need time to look after yourself too! :hugs:

Hope you enjoy your movie Hann!

Naomi's 5 day check went well, she has only lost 5% of her birth weight so I'm happy :) She's still so lazy with her feeding so I'm having to syringe extra feeds still, my MW gave me 2 so they've been very handy! She has jaundice though so that may be why she's so sleepy?

Hope everyone's having a good weekend :)


----------



## Doodlepants

She's beautiful Sharique!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Doods shoot Imogen a msg she probably has good tips for sleepy babies!! Her facebook is sometimes screwy with private msgs so if you don't get a reply let me know!


----------



## Hann12

Eve - what did I say to make you think I'm having a girl?? 

Doods - so pleased that Naomi is doing really well!


----------



## Blue_bear

Right ladies, i promise i will catch up with all posts tomorrow if possible. Thank you for all the lovely messages you have sent though.

Good luck to all those still waiting!!!

More from me asap xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Doods Sophie pretty much slept through her entire first week. We even nicknamed her "Eat Sleep Shit" because that's all she did! :haha:

She's really alert now but it took a while xxx


----------



## Clareabell

Sharique - Emilia is beautiful :)

Doods - Niamh had a bit of jaundice, called her my little Simpson! We were told to pop her in sunlight for 10 minutes each day! It did the trick and cleared really quickly.


----------



## DragonMummy

aw Sharique shes gorgeous!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann nothing it just came into my head to say it LOL I just can't imagine you with a boy?


----------



## Hann12

That's funny! Well we hopefully won't have to wait too much longer to find out!! 
I always saw myself with a girl but gregs family are all boys so I've got it in my head that it willbe a boy!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann Chris' is all boys too!!


----------



## Hann12

I'm kind of hoping we get the girl as she'd be totally fussed over but I'd love a little boy too! 

I'm feeling a million times better today about everything, think spending time with Greg has given me some perpective around the time scales and that I just need to wait until baby is ready, whenever that may be! I'm sure my mind will go back to the crazy in a few days but it's nice not to be stressing for now!


----------



## Hann12

I'm kind of hoping we get the girl as she'd be totally fussed over but I'd love a little boy too! 

I'm feeling a million times better today about everything, think spending time with Greg has given me some perpective around the time scales and that I just need to wait until baby is ready, whenever that may be! I'm sure my mind will go back to the crazy in a few days but it's nice not to be stressing for now!


----------



## DragonMummy

Little girls are great to dress up like dollies, little boys LOVE mummy....


Hann when you have a minute could you update the front page of grads? I have worn Martin down re Sophie's middle names. She is now Sophie Kathleen Ruth Judge :D

Ruth was my Nanny's middle name


----------



## BlueViolet

Thanks for the supportive words, ladies. Normally my husband is very caring and considers my feelings, but I suppose if I don't say something he might think it's okay to let me take care of Jillian 95% of the time. He took some time this afternoon to help me with the birth announcements, which I've wanted to finish this whole week. Then he said he'd put together the glider he bought me last night. Now I have some time to myself because he put the baby down for a nap in the bedroom with him. I can't nap because I'm too wired, so it gives me a chance to catch up with posts and sort through magazines that have been piling up. It's nice to have a moment to myself, even though I'm still not showered and it's nearly dinner time. At least I flossed and brushed my teeth :) 

Sharique, Emilia is beautiful. I love the blonde hair just like yours. 

Doodle, hope Naomi gets better soon. It's very common for babies to get jaundice. I think if it would have been serious they would have kept her in the hospital longer and put her under special lights. It's probably a small amount. 

Clarea, glad Niamh's jaundice cleared up :) 

Eve, it's awful that Chris left you guys at 3mo. I can't imagine how tough that would have been. 

DM, that's a hilarious description of Sophie. That's pretty much what Jillian does too, although yesterday and today we've seen more awake time out of her. Your nickname reminded me of something a professor said about babies - that they're babbling poo machines.


----------



## Hann12

Of course I will do it now - lovely name! 

I'm still hoping to see an update on Britt so that I can add her baby on too. I so hope she has given birth now.


----------



## Hann12

BV I'm so glad that you are feeling a bit better and that your husband has taken Jillian for a while, even if you haven't got the chance to sleep. Just look after yourself too and you know where we are. I have a feeling I'll have a lot of time on my hands over the next week and a half or so. Bound to be permanently on here!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Britt does seem to have disappeared.....


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann I had phantom kicks for months because I missed Saraya kicking!! I know as uncomfortable as I am right now I'll totally miss being pregnant within the first day of giving birth!!

BV yea it was a pretty awful time, it was worse that she was hospitalised at 4mo as failure to thrive and I was with her the whole time in the hospital [for like a month] and he only visited twice!! But we can't change the past and he's an amazing daddy now and has been a lot more involved this pregnancy which is great!!!


----------



## samzi

been having some pains the past half hour or so. not tightenings like i have been having but period type pains etc. so even if nothing progresses tonight, at least things are improving right.


----------



## DragonMummy

BV sorry I missed your post earlier. You sound like you're under an awful lot of pressure hun. Am worried about you! Is the feeding schedule on that Jillian is creating or one the hospital have set you? Is she feeding better now? Is she putting on weight? It seems to me that they have made things really rather hard for you. Sorry, a million questions but I can't help but wonder if they would be better letting Jillian dictate what she needs, but then that's my opinion and I'm no professional. I just worry that they are making an already difficult job unnecessarily hard for you. Big love to you honey.


----------



## Aaisrie

Samzi I'm in the same boat tonight, major period pain/pressure & feeling like my pelvis is gonna snap in 2 but not so much tightening


----------



## Hann12

Me too with the pains - baby has felt stupidly low all day and I've had cramping. We DTD though and since then I've had a lot more pains. Its all a tease though I know that!
I don't even bother considering that it could be anything else now! I'll have a hell of a shock when it does happen!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann mine doesn't feel like it's anything either, just freakin' pain!! OUCH now stop LOL


----------



## SugarBeth

It's been a full week since Katie was born! Can't believe how fast it's going! 

Breastfeeding is finally working pretty smoothly, Katie is a pro at it and my nipples are learning how to not bleed and cry every time she wants to feed. 

I've lost 24 pounds so far and my belly is almost back to pre-pregnancy! Thought I'd post some pictures, I'm so happy it's going down so quickly! (And I have an innie belly button again!!)

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/073.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/074.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Wow SB that gives me hope that mine will go back - maybe not that fast though!!


----------



## Aaisrie

38 +5 bump
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/280863_1639631411038_1844388693_1049068_2336278_o.jpg

Wow SB!! You look amazing!! I'm not hopeful I will look in any way that good!! This was me at 4mo PP after Saraya!!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Body/4mosi.jpg


----------



## Tor81

I'm still a few pages behind but going to fall asleep any minute.

Just wanted to thank you all for the happy due date messages and to let you know that there's no news from me! Just spent the day distracting ourselves!

Happy due date to you too Fifi.

And congrats to Sharique on baby Emilia, lovely photos. Really sorry it's not been the start you were expecting but good that you are seeing the positives!

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Tor I think you'll have a boy!


----------



## Hann12

I think Tor is having a boy too!! 

Eve - my pains are coming every 8 minutes, I've never had them in a pattern/wave before so I am def making progress. It won't be the real thing and actually I'm just ignoring them and trying to sleep now but still some progress is better than none!
By the way you looked fab in your post partum photo! It gives me hope!!


----------



## BlueViolet

DragonMummy said:


> BV sorry I missed your post earlier. You sound like you're under an awful lot of pressure hun. Am worried about you! Is the feeding schedule on that Jillian is creating or one the hospital have set you? Is she feeding better now? Is she putting on weight? It seems to me that they have made things really rather hard for you. Sorry, a million questions but I can't help but wonder if they would be better letting Jillian dictate what she needs, but then that's my opinion and I'm no professional. I just worry that they are making an already difficult job unnecessarily hard for you. Big love to you honey.

Thanks for the kind words :)

The feeding schedule is what the pediatrician dictated. She sleeps plenty, but we have to wake her up for feedings. She was born on a Wed. and by Sat. she went from 7lbs 12oz to 6lbs 14oz, which they said was too low. After the first day of the insane schedule she gained 4oz. Then by Tues. she gained another 3oz. Now we're going back this Tues. and hopefully she'll be at least at birth weight or higher. It does seem like her belly is bigger, so I'm hoping she's putting on weight and making our efforts pay off. I'd much rather let her tell me when she's hungry. She does occasionally, but more often than not we wake her up. I'm hoping that after Tues if all goes well, we can chill and feed on demand.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, good luck, hun! I hope this is it for you :)

SB and Eve, beautiful photos!


----------



## Tor81

I do too Eve! Have been convinced it's a boy all the way through. Also thought we'd be overdue and have already proved that one true!!

And I've got to say I'm so impressed with your bump, i know you've got a tiny frame but wow, you can really see where Atticus is hiding!

SB, also impressed with your practically flat belly already. Glad you & Katie have got the hang of breastfeeding now, must be a relief & one less thing to worry about.

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann txt me if anything happens! Definitely best to sleep even if it is the real thing otherwise you'll be wrecked!!! SB looks a billion times more amazing than I did especially after a week!!!

BV I hope she's gaining well for you by the appt!!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL thanks Tor I'm narrow but still just over 5ft6... you'd think he'd be a bit more spread out!


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, have not been on here much - have found it really difficult with Hubby being back at work as Elliot is awake Soooooo much! I don't get time to do anything!

Sharique and BB congrats in the birth of your babies!! I wonder who will be next and also how Britt is getting on! 

BV I hope your Hubby helps out a bit more with looking after jillian. I understand where you're coming from though / it's extremely difficult not being able to pass the baby on to for a bit. Hope things improve for you.

Elliot still isn't back to this birthweight but I don't know how that is as he feeds constantly :shrug: Am finding it really difficult and have got quite tearful over it. He's literally up 5 / 6 hours at a time constantly feeding, I don't know how he can be that hungry?! He'll then sleep for 2 hours or so and the whole process starts again. Am absolutely shattered and feel like I'm doing something wrong :cry:

Eve I've messaged your BF friend on FB, hope you don't mind...


----------



## Aaisrie

Not at all honey!!! The more support the better and Imogen it top notch for support. Sometimes her FB is screwy and eats her pms so if you don't get a reply check that she got it posting on her wall or something.
She said she's more than happy to hear from any if you!
X


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Freckles,
I had a teary day too yesterday- Naomi didn't want to latch on all day for some reason, she had a small feed this morning for like, 5 minutes and is now asleep, again!
Here's to today being a better day! She's been latching so well so I'm hoping yesterday was just a bad day..... Eve your friend may also be getting an email from me! :)


----------



## caz_hills

Sorry for the one sided post in advance &#8211; will def catch up with everyone&#8217;s posts from last night. So I was woken at 5 am this morning with some pains and have been having regular pains like never before since then. They are about every 10-12 minutes and honestly, I&#8217;ve never felt them like this before - they last about 30 seconds and the bump goes rock hard and is being sucked up. 

I have just got out of bed to see if changing position stops them or if they continue and I&#8217;ve just had another one. It is soooo different to the other pains/twinges that I&#8217;ve had &#8211; my BH&#8217;s have intensified so much over the last few days and last night they went crazy. I&#8217;m trying to breathe through them but man, they actually do hurt! I don&#8217;t want to get my hopes up though as I know what the teasing signs are like......


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: for the pain Caz!
I was always told if they're high up then it's bh, it they're low down and maybe in your back then they're real- this was true for me but everyone's different- are they getting stronger at all? Mind you, mine didn't feel like they were getting stronger until I was about 7cms...
It does sound like early labour to me- I'd be suprised if you haven't had your baby by weds- hopefully he/she will be sooner!
Good luck!
x


----------



## caz_hills

Right, I've caught up now!

BV &#8211; oh poor you &#8211; it sounds so stressful and also your hubbie having a little sit down doesn&#8217;t help either. He probably feels so over-whelmed himself that he doesn&#8217;t know what to do so needed some time but you&#8217;re right, you can&#8217;t do that and it&#8217;s so easy for him to say &#8216;have a nap&#8217; when you are exhausted and only have 30 minutes. Sending you huge hugs. Xxx

Mel &#8211; such a shame about the contractions &#8211; any progress over night?

Sharique &#8211; love the photos you posted last night! So lovely.

Doodle &#8211; glad that Naomi is doing well. Hope everything is going ok for you.

Linds &#8211; love the nickname that you gave to Sophie!!

Hann &#8211; so glad you felt better yesterday. Having Greg at home must have been wonderful! 

Hann, Eve and Samzi &#8211; yay for the pains that you are having! I hope everything is ok today for you all?

SB &#8211; OH MY GOODNESS, how wonderful does your tummy look!!!!!?????!!!! Did you put on much weight during pregnancy? I really, really hope I can do the same as you when I have the baby!!! I've put on 31 lbs so far... and counting!

Eve &#8211; you&#8217;re photos are incredible too &#8211; you ladies are amazing, I was planning to just keep eating cake once the baby comes!

Hann &#8211; just saw your update from last night at just past midnight, great news on the pains being regular. How are you doing today?

Freckles &#8211; so sorry to hear you are having a bad time of it with feeding. It must be exhausting. I hope Eve&#8217;s FB friend can help! I know I will be turning to Eve and her friend once my little one comes too.

AFM &#8211; pains still continuing but probably every 13 minutes. The pain is low down. I keep expecting it to stop but it hasn&#8217;t yet. Neel was due to play golf but he offered to cancel it so we decided it was best although I do feel inside that it's probably not the real thing and I hate making a fuss. 

I&#8217;ve not even lost my plug, had my show or my waters break. It&#8217;s not getting any stronger, the same intensity really. Going to have some breakie and move around more to either stop or start them!


----------



## Hann12

Caz - this sounds very exciting to me - keep us posted!!! 

Mine were 8 minutes apart low down and a bit painful but I don't know what to expect from labour pains and have a pretty high pain threshold so on theory they could have been painful enough but I went to sleep, woke up several times and they were still there but they aren't now. Def a false alarm however I'm pleased because it's the first time I've had them in a pattern rather than just consistent pains so think at least I'm heading in the right direction, though could still be a while!! 

Eve - I dreamt you had Atticus and I was really annoyed with you for jumping the queue LOL but you were really upset because he was early and that made you wonder if chris was the father! And I looked after Saraya for you, who was gorgeous btw! Funny weird dream!! 

Doods and freckles - sorry the BF is tough, I'm sure I will be in the same boat very soon and will be needing help. I already plan to go to the BF cafe here on the first Monday I have the baby just to get more help.

Greg just bought me a home made smoothie mmm, having that and lazing for a bit before I meet the girls and walk over to the tennis courts to meet the boys. Think we are all going for a drink and chat before lunch. Then just having a chilled out afternoon.

Caz - I'll be thinking of you - text me if anything more happens!! Whoo hoo very exciting! I was not expecting to wake up to this news but maybe the baby has had enough of the weddings and wants to escape LOL!! Btw - loads of people go into labour without losing their plug, bloody show, waters breaking, signs etc


----------



## samzi

had even more pains last night :yipee: they eventually went away but still its an improvement


----------



## caz_hills

Yay Samzi for the pains last night! 

Hann - thanks for your lovely message. I'm going to try lying down and resting for a bit and see what happens with these pains. I agree, the baby got totally fed up with about 100 people asking 'when is the baby due', 'when do you think it will come', 'is it a boy or a girl'..... it now wants out before anymore weddings come along!


----------



## Hann12

Caz I think they say that moving or heat is better to determine if they are real for some reason rather than sitting or lying. Not sure why. I reckon it could be it for you though, especially as it's come out of no where - either that or a very convenient way of keeping the hubby from his day out!! 

Samzi - great news about the pains. It's weird that we get excited about pain but let's hope it's a good sign of things to come soon! 
Despite mine I am still very sure I will go overdue but I'm making my peace with that! 
However I will not be at peace with it if I am really overdue like a week or more - then you will see me turn into a real crazy person!! 

Thinking of Britt, if she didn't pop already I'm sure she was due to be induced today so one way or another hopefully we will hear some good news from her very soon!


----------



## Tor81

It really sounds like Samzi, Caz, Hann & Mel are all going to cross the finish line soon, youre all getting such good signs :thumbup:. Im so jealous, surely its my turn first?!

Jenni, please dont apologise for the rant, :hugs: I think were all feeling your frustration and there will be more and more rants over the next few days/weeks!!

Starry, thanks for positive story about your Mum, that is some comfort. Maybe I will be next after all!

Claire, youre another inspiration for those of us with no signs. 

Samzi, hope the sweep works for you this Thurs, although you might not get that far.

Fifi, glad youve got a couple of sweeps booked in. I dont have one until Friday but I really hope things start naturally before then, Id love to avoid having one! Have you had any signs?

Eve, glad you got your PND drugs sorted beforehand, one less thing to worry about for after. How come you asked for an early sweep, I thought you were quite happy keeping Atticus is there for a while?!

Squeeker, yay for Mat leave at last :happydance:, have you got plenty of things planned while youre off?

Mel, fantastic that your OH has 5 weeks off, I think itll make a huge difference. The first week will be a blur if it contains labour, getting home, getting settled etc, so just having 2 weeks does not feel enough. Although after 5 weeks I bet itll be hard for all of you when he does go back to work.

BV, I think its lovely that you can be so honest here & that we can speak about anything that is worrying us, especially things we wouldnt necessarily want to admit to other people. At this stage I can only imagine how difficult it must be coping with a new baby and us being responsible for feeding but the DHs still needing to continue earning the money etc. I hope when things settle down a bit you & your DH can have a good chat just so you know how each other is feeling, sometimes men just dont think about these things.

Maria, glad Naomi passed her 5 day check. :thumbup: (sorry, that wasnt meant to sound like shes a car! :blush:).

Linds, I love Sophies middle names, such a lovely thing to do naming her after your Nanny.

Freckles, thats impressive that Elliot feeds for 5 to 6 hours at a time, that must be so tough for you.

Hann, hope youre having a lovely morning with the NCT peeps, so nice that the men arrange things too. Are you getting a mix of people who have already had babies and those still expecting?

Caz, hope youre not too sad about missing your friends wedding, sounds like you made a good decision considering youre now getting contractions!! Oh, and your DHs aunt sounds like she has magical powers, can she predict the lottery?! :winkwink:

AFM, DH & I are going to have a play in the nursery today, we bought some boxes to put in the wardrobe for all the little things like hats, socks & mittens. And weve still got to transfer things from the temporary bags & plastic boxes into the chest of drawers, so thatll be fun. Plus DH is worried that he doesnt know where anything is and doesnt want to have to harass me, how sweet!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Caz with Sophie I didn't have a show or breaking waters, just contractions. With Harry I had no symptoms at all, my waters just went and I was straight into labour, so symptoms don't really mean anything, worry not!! xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann I just totally laughed out loud at your dream!!

Caz I will totally be your cake buddy!! haha

Tor the last thing in my diary is my friends wedding on 14th then my last MW appt on 15th so it's only because thats when my MW appt is that I asked her! I'd rather ask her because my consultant is on maternity leave so there's a locum on now and I don't know her so I'd feel more comfortable having my MW up my chuff than some random consultant! Plus I'd rather have a sweep to go naturally [especially with Atticus being big!] than end up on a drip induction and not be able to get in the pool! Sweeps only work if you're ready to go anyways so if it doesn't work then I'll know he's not ready to come out yet!


----------



## fifi-folle

Tor81 said:


> Fifi, glad youve got a couple of sweeps booked in. I dont have one until Friday but I really hope things start naturally before then, Id love to avoid having one! Have you had any signs?

I've had so many signs I've given up paying attention!!!:haha: Figuring the full moon on Friday will spur things on!


----------



## melissasbump

Morning all.

Sharique, beautiful baby!!

Doodles, glad Naomis check went well, i dont know much about how much weight they lose after the birth but 5% sounds good to me!

Hann glad you are feeling better and enjoying your weekend with Greg. Its easy to forget to treasure this last bit of "us" time before our lives change forever! Ive been very guilty of that! ANd yay for the pains you never know!


BV, Sorry you seem to be having a hard time of it, i can only imagine how hard at this stage, i guess its a difficult time for hubbies too, they dont really know how much to get involved or not.

Eve, i dont know whether to say sorry you are in pain or not? so i say sorry but i hope it means things are happening and not just teasing, great bump pic too!

SB, happy 1 week to Katie! I cant belive how amazing your figure is, i didnt look like that pre pregnancy!

Freckles, great to hear from you, im sure you are doing a great job with Elliot and its perfectly normal to feel how you do, sounds like you have a lot of support though, stay strong hun xx

Caz, ooh pains! Hope it turns into something for you and not just teasing like ive been getting the last few days! Keep us updated! BTW I havent lost my plug or had a show or anything either but that doesnt necessary happen before labour apparently.

DM, Glad Sophie is doing so well, we miss you on here though!

Samzi, yay for pains!!

Britt, hope you are ok and if not had that baby are very close to it!

Tor, he never wants to go to work anyway so doubt things will be any different! lol. The main thing is that i will hopefully be confident enough by then on my own both around the house and going out and about.
Yay for playing in the nursery! I loved sorting mine, still keep going in there and just pick things up and move things about!

Well AFM, Im fed up of the teasing so am trying to just ignore things but its hard as OH keeps asking me if im feeling anything and seems disappointed when im not in any pain, i know its just because hes uber excited now though which i guess is rather sweet.
my mums friends daughter had a baby yesterday afternoon, a little girl and she weighed 10lb 14! How huge is that! Im curious to see pics of a baby that size!, She doesnt fit in any of the newborn clothes they had at the hospital so they had to go bring some more and no suprise to know she was eventually delivered by C section. I cant believe the size though!

My pains keep coming and going and i did have a lovely big contraction last night which nearly took my breath away and lasted about 45 secs but it was just the one. i had a lovely night sleep too pain free so im feeling a bit frustrated about it all. 
Also briefly saw my friend Sams two week old boy last night, he was so beautiful but she just looked wrecked bless her!

Anyway this afternoon we have decided to go to one of the coastal towns Walton or Clacton and have a bit of a wander and a play on the 2p machines in the arcade. Yes im sad!! Hopefully will take my mid off the teasing and encourage this baby further! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Aw thanks Melly. Generally on my phone so am reading but can't be arsed to update as it takes too long! X


----------



## caz_hills

Hi everyone, thanks for your lovely messages. Disappointed to say that after 4 hours of regular pains/contractions (not sure what to call them), they stopped at about 10 am - well not stopped but are now very irregular in timings and intensity. So gutted! They are just really irregular now and some are intense and stop me in my tracks and others I can just notice and are fine. Oh well - I did actually think this could be it (how naive!). I feel teased so badly - if those weren't contractions, I don't know what else they could have been! Do you think they might come back?

Thanks for your support and messages, it means so much to know that you guys are all here. We are going out for a walk now to see if that helps at all..... xx


----------



## caz_hills

Mel - I love the 2p machines!! Whenever we are at the seaside we spend ages on them!! Have fun and hope the walk brings things on x


----------



## mummySS

Hiya all, 

I thought i'd posted on here yesterday but can't see it now - so sorry if i appear to have missed anything - i have def been reading!

I'm not up to much today - family dinner later and i might actually try to get some of my overhanging work done today! I just feel really tired though, i don't have much energy to do much. 

Caz - sorry your contractions disappeared - I too thought it was the real deal for you! One of my nct girls went to a massive indian wedding and went into labour the next day, so i was very hopeful yours would be the same... 

Eve - your bump pic is fabulous! I cannot believe how big it is! And i think your post partum pic is great!

Sharique - beautiful pics, you look very content! Sorry the birth didnt go how you wanted, but the good thing is that you and emilia are both safe and sound. Love the name btw!

Britt - hope everything's ok with you! xx

Freckles - :hugs: sorry it's so tough, it must be hard when the hubbies go back to work and you're left to fend for yourself. It sounds like he's comfort sucking but maybe he's just stimulating your supply? maybe a growth spurt is imminent? Obviously i'm no expert, so i hope eve's friend can help you. xx

Doods - same for you honey, i hope Naomi feeds better today. Hopefully just an off day for her. xx

BV - I agree with DM, you do seem to be under a lot of pressure with the feeding. Don't get me wrong you're doing a great job. I really hope things can calm down for you after jillian's next appointment. 

Hann - enjoy relaxing with the NCT girls! It's so nice that the men are playing tennis! I've spent a lot of time with my nct girls but the men haven't been so good at meeting up. I'm hoping that'll happen more after all the babies are here, we still only have 2 out of 7. 

SB - wow, i can't believe how amazing your stomach looks after 1 week, that's incredible! I'm 100% sure i'm never going to look like that lol. 

Mel - enjoy the slot machines! I'm a huge fan of the 10p one :)

Tor - enjoy playing in the nursery, that's a great idea for your DH to know where everything is, i need to give mine the lesson!


----------



## Jenni4

hey...is anyone text buddies with britt?? Just wondering how she's doing....


----------



## DragonMummy

no dont think so. she's not been in the assisted conception thread or on fb do guess shes off having her wee girl!

Sophie is on my lap, feeding in a frenzy and farting like a navvy... love my girl!!


----------



## mummySS

Aww lol DM I love your descriptions of Sophie :) She is seriously adorable. 

How's dragon doing?


----------



## Hann12

Mel - have a great time this afternoon, I love 2p machines!

Caz - I am so sorry for you that the pains have slowed but you never know it might start up again. I have a feeling thats what happened to BB, I might be wrong though.

Simmy- hope you don't have to work today, thats rubbish, enjoy your day with your hubby. 

Tor - I'm sure you'll pop before me don't worry!

Linds - Soph sounds such a cutie!

AFM - spent the morning with the NCT girl and then the boys - we sat in the park and I got another cuddle with my friends week old baby. She is so tiny. I can't believe I am going to have one soon! Greg was in total awe of her, he can't wait for us to have our LO! 
Going to see a mutual friend for an hour later and take a walk. But snooze time first! 
Having some more niggley pains but I'm giving up on the symptom spotting for a while as it doesn't lead to anything! 

Eve - glad you liked my dream, what a funny one! :)


----------



## SugarBeth

caz_hills said:


> SB  OH MY GOODNESS, how wonderful does your tummy look!!!!!?????!!!! Did you put on much weight during pregnancy? I really, really hope I can do the same as you when I have the baby!!! I've put on 31 lbs so far... And counting !

I actually gained over 40lbs by the end of it, which is why I was so worried it would take me forever to lose it. I was so pleased when I could eventually hobble over to the scale and saw over half of it was already gone! Breastfeeding seems to definitely be helping a lot to pull things back in quickly.


----------



## DragonMummy

He's at the PIL's today with Daddy being spoiled rotten! He has gone there most Sundays with Mart since I went back to work as I used to do every Sunday, then every other Sunday more recently. We're trying to keep his old routine the same. I stayed home with Doodle Doo so he can have all of the attention for a bit. They have decided that what he really needs is a dr who scooter.... guess as grandparents theyre allowed to spoil him!


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww @ doods farting on your knee DM LOL

SB BFing encourages your uterus to contract so not only does it pull stuff back to where it belongs but also gives you a tummy work out at the same time!!

Mel have fun on the 2p machines!!

Caz I'm having the same thing - off and on contractions!! Just at the point where you start thinking "maybe this is it" they tail off... LOL It's like those days of TTC when AF was late and as soon as you POAS the next thing AF appears!!!

Hann glad you had a good morning with the NCT girls! Hope you enjoy your snooze!!

AFM I'm off to Castle Espie again to see my daddy and his partner and hopefully it won't rain!!!


----------



## Tor81

Caz, I think you'll start up again sometime, I'm sure your body wouldn't go through that unless it was limbering up for the real thing.

Mel, sounds like you're getting in gear too! A 10lb 14 baby makes my eyes water, no wonder it resulted in a c sec. Enjoy your 2p machines today!!

Eve, I'm totally with you on a sweep being better than full blown induction, I'm hoping to avoid both! Enjoy your day out today, is the sun shining for you?

Simmy, sounds like your body is telling you to rest girl, I think you deserve it!! Enjoy your family meal, let them wait on you. :)

Just wondering what you all think, the first NCT baby has been named our boy name... do you think I need to come up with a new name?!! These are the girls I hope to be good friends with for a few years...

xx


----------



## Hann12

Linds it sounds like a nice day for dragon! I heard it was best to keep them on their normal schedules too! 

Eve - stop trying to jump the queue!! Ha ha sounds like you could go soon, of course I will be very jealous and will only look after Saraya if you ask nicely :). 
Have fun with your dad!


----------



## Hann12

Tor - what's the name? Reason being if it's very popular like for example Jack or Oliver then I don't think it matters, or if it can produce 2 different nicknames it might not matter but if it's a bit more unusual then it might not be a good idea. 
Of course you might have a girl.....


----------



## DragonMummy

He's been a lot less whingy since we have got him back into his normal nursery routine. Still a bit of green eyed monster there but am just trying to give him extra loves and letting him help as much as he wants with Sophie. He likes to wash her hair and he does a pretty good job when he concentrates! Keeps the water mostly off her face. Got a mate from work coming over in a bit. Looking forward to that - I am missing it there. Not that I want to go back, am making the most of the maternity leave! Can't believe I've been off for 6 weeks already. Going far too fast :(


----------



## melissasbump

Tor, thats a difficult one and very annoying! Do you have a back up name and did they know that you had chosen that name too? I probably would think about it but really if you have your heart set on a name you should go with it. If that happened to us we have never even had a 2nd boys name considered so would probably stick with it.

Eve, enjoy your afternoon with your dad and his partner!

Hann, glad you had a nice morning!

Linds, hope Harry has a nice time at PILs, it must be difficult to have to suddenly share the attention bless him.

Simmy, i was wondering where you had gone, half wondered if you had disappeared to have a baby! lol 

AFM ,We have just got home from Walton, and yes i enjoyed my 2p machines! Lol We had a nice walk in the sunshine and an icecream and now i can barely move, the pressure down below is ridiculous. I struggled to walk much more than even Friday so baby is def well down there now. A woman walked past us and said to me "blimey your about to drop" doh, NO!! REALLY?!!
Need to chill out now and rest my foof!! x


----------



## DragonMummy

Tor, my hubby's boss (who he has worked with for 10 years, still does now and is a friend) had a Harry just before ours and Martin decided that we should change our name. I talked him out of it and i am glad I did as the boss has moved areas now, moved house and we barely see them. In my opinion you can't let people who you may or may not know in 2 years dictate decisions that you are living with for the rest of your life, although I admit I would be tempted to change my mind in your situation!


----------



## Squeeker

Tor, actually, aside from a dentist appt, OBGYN appts, and chiro appts, I have nothing planned except relaxing, getting things ready, and chilling with DH and the dogs! And I'm totally OK with that!

The name thing is a dilemma... had you discussed it before the babies were born? I don't know what I would do.

So jealous of your DH getting 5 weeks off, Mel... My DH is probably only getting the one, but he only works 4 days a week so it's not SO bad.

SB, you look like you never even had a baby! I've only gained ~26lbs so far, and I will be thrilled if I manage to look like that after a week or so!


----------



## mummySS

Aha, yes of course Dragon needs a dr who scooter - who doesn't?! That's nice that he's got his grandparents' attention just to himself today. And very cute that he washes sophie's hair! 

Mel - :rofl: i dont think i'd be someone to quietly sneak off to have a baby, trust me you'll all know when i get the slightest sign! (which BTW i have still had nothing!! - no twinges, NADA!). Oh and enjoy resting your foof! lol

Tor - hmm i actually think it's fine for you to give your baby the same name, by this stage i think most people have decided their baby's names and it's understandable that some of them might be the same. It seems unfair that you have to compromise your name choice just because the other one was born first. Maybe you can give your friend the heads up before your baby comes? My sister's friend had her heart set on the name Aaron, and my sis had a baby first and named it Aaron. Her friend sent her a lovely text just before her baby came along saying, look, we've always loved the name aaron and if we have a boy we'd really love to name it that, we really hope you don't mind and hopefully it is flattering to your choice of name. Or something along those lines. Anyway of course my sis didn't mind at all, who is she to tell her friend what to name her baby?


----------



## freckles09

Sorry for the one sided post - am sat here in tears as Elliot has been up since 11am just feeding and crying. This isn't normal is it surely? This is after he was up for 8 hours last night! I don't know what else to do or why he is crying. Am seeing the health visitor tomorrow but am not looking forward to trying to get through tonight :cry:


----------



## melissasbump

Awww Bec im so sorry you are upset, i cant really offer you any advice as i dont have a clue myself, are you on your own or is hubby with you, dont like to think you are this upset on your own. You are doing such a fabulous job as a mummy.:hugs: I feel like this had been quite useless to you though.... :wacko:xx


----------



## freckles09

Thanks Mel, Hubby is here and is fab but there's only so much he can do if Elliot is constantly feeding. He tries to take him away in case Elliot can smell my milk but he still cries. Am starting to think it might be colic so we are trying him on infacol. I just don't understand how he can be up 6 / 7 hours and not be tired and still hungry :shrug:

Am Hoping the health visitor will have some suggestions for me tomorrow but I just think I will break down in tears, esp if he still hasn't reached his birthweight when they weigh him.


----------



## melissasbump

I understand hun, im sure the health visitor will have some good advice for you and im sue its just one of those really common things and nothing to worry about, colic is a very common thing isnt it so you may be right there. Either way, hang in there hun and realise you arent alone and you are doing a fabulous job! xx


----------



## melissasbump

pains are back... sigh... here we go again....
On the upside, OH is currently making a yummy toad in the hole for tea ! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

On phone hence brief. Becs I had the same with Harry, I remember how awful it is. Is he doing it every day? If not could it be cluster feeding to increase your supply? If it is every day, does feeding him stop it? If it does I doubt its Colic. When h had Colic he would just scream every evening for 4 hours. Nothing we did helped. I think colic is more an evening thing. Could just be he is using the nipple for comfort, in which case have you tried a dummy? Xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

It sounds like a growth spurt to me if he's doing that..


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel I'm resting my foof too with crazy pressure pains... Glad you had a good day even though you OBVIOUSLY stole my sunshine!!

Tor it BUCKETED down... like proper freaking crazy heavy rain.... fortunately it stopped while we got round part of it but the worst thing is it's still warm so it's that you don't know what to wear type weather!! 19 degrees but chucking it down?!

Hann are you gonna fly over here and look after Saraya? LOL


----------



## melissasbump

Aaisrie said:


> Mel I'm resting my foof too with crazy pressure pains... Glad you had a good day even though you OBVIOUSLY stole my sunshine!!
> 
> Tor it BUCKETED down... like proper freaking crazy heavy rain.... fortunately it stopped while we got round part of it but the worst thing is it's still warm so it's that you don't know what to wear type weather!! 19 degrees but chucking it down?!
> 
> Hann are you gonna fly over here and look after Saraya? LOL

lol, you gotta love foof pain! 
Rain comes with the territory in Ireland doesnt it?!!:winkwink:


----------



## Clareabell

Bec Niamh has colic and crystal most evenings for around 3 or 4 hours and there is no helping her! We tried infacol and it never really seemed to work. DM suggested Colief to
me which I got and has worked much better and now she is much more settled. I also tried the crianial sacral therapy around the same time which is rated as being fab with colicy babies. We did that at the same time as the same time as the same time as the colief so wouldn't know which one is responsible for her improvement! 

I agree with DM it may be worth trying a dummy! :hugs:


----------



## Clareabell

Jesus sorry for typos on phone and it's gone mental!


----------



## freckles09

He has been cluster feeding for a while, maybe a week or so but it's only been the last two days when he's pretty much constantly been awake. It's for hours on end in the day and also in the evenings. He just slept 5-6 but that was the first time since 11am.

DM he is fine when feeding but as soon as we lay him down after he screams. Even if he falls asleep on the breast he will cry as soon as we put him in his Moses basket. When he falls asleep on me trying to wind him after is like mission impossible!

Maybe it is a comfort thing, I just tried to feed him again but he only fed for a few mins and is now asleep on me! Didn't really want to resort to using a dummy just yet...

Mel I hope your pains are the start of something!


----------



## Hann12

Hi on my phone but just about caught up. 

Mel - glad you had fun today and yippee for more pains! 

Eve - same to you, might not be long!! 

Clare - glad the cranial osteopathy helped, I'm def going to try it! 

Bec - I felt so bad for you reading your message. I'm so glad your hubby is so supportive but it must be so hard still. As I said to BV I am sure you are in the majority and what 'you are experiencing is normal forva growing baby but I know that doesn't make it any easier. I can't provide any words of wisdom, in fact by the time mine comes I'll be coming to you for help, but please know we are always here and I hope things improve really soon. He is a gorgeous little bubba though! 

Linds - sounds like Harry is really cute around Soph, I'd love to see a photo of him washing her hair - too cute!! 

Simmy - your post made me laugh, I reckon you'll be one of those people that just pops without any indications! 

Haven't been on much today, just been to see a friend and borrow some DVDs. I'm all sorted for when my nct friends pop and I'm still waiting! 
No more pains as yet today and I'm not expecting anything much to happen. 
Hope everyone with babies are having nice cuddles now and for those of us ready to pop sending 'you all labour dust! Come on the babies!! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

melissasbump said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Mel I'm resting my foof too with crazy pressure pains... Glad you had a good day even though you OBVIOUSLY stole my sunshine!!
> 
> Tor it BUCKETED down... like proper freaking crazy heavy rain.... fortunately it stopped while we got round part of it but the worst thing is it's still warm so it's that you don't know what to wear type weather!! 19 degrees but chucking it down?!
> 
> Hann are you gonna fly over here and look after Saraya? LOL
> 
> lol, you gotta love foof pain!
> Rain comes with the territory in Ireland doesnt it?!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Yup pretty much that's why we've so many green fields!!!! And NO I DON'T LOVE FOOF PAIN!!! LOL


----------



## Hann12

The beckham baby is here - girl 7 pounds 10, no name announced yet......


----------



## Aaisrie

Oooo I'll be watching to see her name! She's the same weight Saraya was!


----------



## mummySS

Ooh thanks for the heads up Hann, I'm so intrigued to find out what they call her!

Bec :hugs: I'm probably not the best person to advise you, and like Hann I'm sure I'll be turning to you for advice in a few weeks, but just wantedto say hang in there, sounds like he's cluster or comfort feeding, my niece did the same she was just a very clingy baby, my sis ended up just letting her suck through the night, probably not the ideal solution but it seemed to work for them. I hope the HV can help tomorrow and that he's put on weight. You're really doing a great job, so please hang in there :hug:


----------



## Aaisrie

One of my PAL girls asked me to measure my waist - 47inches!! LOL I didn't think it was THAT big!


----------



## Blue_bear

Aha, have caught up on all the missed pages but now its feed time so i have no time to reply! lol.

Big loves to you all for now xx


----------



## mummySS

Wow eve impressive stuff! Last I measured mine it was 43". Honestly I thought I was big but your bump is seriously humungous lol! But I remember even your 6 week bump was huge. It looks lovely!


----------



## Aaisrie

Simmy do you still get a lot of movement? Atticus moves like big proper movements still and I can't work out how when he's so freakin' big!!! LOL


----------



## Hann12

Mine's 38 inches and I get lots of movement! 
I want to know how big our baby will be and what it is and when it's going to arrive!! So many questions!!


----------



## mummySS

Yes I get massive movements, like you I'm thinking surely it's run out of space in there! I get big bums and knees and heels jutting out, mostly when I lie back.


----------



## DragonMummy

I got big movements right to the end. Even when I was in labour she was kicking the shit out of me! Run out of room - bollocks!


----------



## Aaisrie

That's good to know! With Saraya her movements slowed down at the end and the MW and consultant keep asking me if I've had less and I haven't!


----------



## mummySS

Hann I know there are sooo many questions! What will the baby look like - that's my favourite. We just have no idea


----------



## DragonMummy

Harry slowed down too. The only difference being that I had a LOT more water with him, so there was more between him and me, I guess. But even an hour before my section when I was strapped to the trace I was getting big knee and heel bumps sticking out!


----------



## Hann12

I think the biggie right now is when will it arrive! 
I am wondering whether at my 39 week check the mw will at least take a look and see where the cervix is and whether it's dillating as I have been having these false pains etc, even if she won't actually do a sweep. Or whether she'll just totally decline to do anything like that?


----------



## mummySS

Hmm not sure - mine didn't at the 39 wk appt, but then inonly saw the GP not a proper MW, and I haven't been having false pains. Maybe you can ask her to? Might they even do a sweep for you? My GP offered at 39 wks and I said no!


----------



## Hann12

Oh exciting news people - Caz is in hospital - contractions are 4 mins apart and she is 5cm dilated! Hopefully we will have baby news from her by the morning. I'll keep 'you posted when I hear more!


----------



## SugarBeth

I felt big movements until she was out. While I was pushing the midwife and nurse were trying to point out Katie's feet, which were perched on my bottom rib. She was using this position to actually push herself downwards! She also kept twirling while coming out, so she never lacked movement at any time leading up to birth.

Good luck to Caz!


----------



## Clareabell

Good luck to Caz!! 

I was getting big movements right to the end! I was on the trace for the whole 17.5 hours of my established labour and Niamh was kicking the crap out of me! 

I have a feeling tonight Is going to be a long night. Niamh has tongue thrush and is miserable! So clingy I have spent the past hour walking around singing you are my sunshine. I have just managed to put her down in her basket but she is already stirring! Poor babies mouth is riddled with it! :(

Duncan is back to work tomorrow and on earlies so am on my own with her! Suppose getting thrown in the deep end will better prepare me for things to come.


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh we do you are my sunshine too! although I edit the words. you are my dragon, my harry dragon or you are my doodle my sophie doodle. nice work. Sophie loves me to sing to her (hush little baby being a favourite). She also likes having her hair stroked. Two things Harry wasn't fussed about. She's asleep in her basket next to me, farting like a tramp! :rofl:


----------



## Clareabell

Ah bless the little wind bag! I adapt it the words to you are my niamhie
little niamhie. If that fails to settle her she loves a bit of twinkle twinkle. She has managed to stay asleep in her basket for 20 minutes now without waking herself!! I'm now waiting for the damned hiccups to kick in and start tormenting her!! 

To all those that have hiccupy babies on the inside you are likely to have them on the outside and they are not so cute, bloody nightmare!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Tell me about it! Sophie gets enraged with hers!

Am lucky she likes her swaddle. She sleeps for 3 hours at a time with it on. Love it....


----------



## Starry Night

It's funny to read how many people's babies still moved around so much right up until birth. I had always read that they slow down but I'm still getting the ocassional karate kick and I'm wondering how Cuddle Bug finds the room! ha ha It's true he squirms more than anything else these days but I still find big, feety lumps just underneath my ribs or I see a nice ball rolling around underneath my skin which always gives DH the jeebies. He calls it a little alien baby. ha ha

So happy DD to me.....still pregnant....no real signs he is coming anytime soon. Already preparing the waterworks to get my doctor to just sign me up for an induction at my next appointment on Friday even though I technically can't have one until the following Wednesday. I just don't want to way the full 10 days, try to book an induction and find out they're booked until like 5 days later...

Sharique - totally gorgeous girlie you have there! So precious!

Tor - I'd stick with the name at this point. I think it really only gets sticky sharing a same name if the other person is an immediate relative. Though that doesn't always stop people because in some large families there are first cousins with the same name. DH's cousin used our name as her baby's middle name so I'm just going to say that middle names are still up for grabs as her baby won't ever go by it.

Caz - woohoo! Can't wait to hear about your little one! I can't remember if you were Team Blue, PInk or Yellow so it will be a happy surprise for me.

BV - sorry you're having such a rough time. Do you have any other relatives or friends who could come help with some of the things around the house or hold the baby so you could take a shower/nap/warm meal/all of the above?

I really hope Britt is having her baby. I'm already upset at baby not arriving by his due date. I couldn't imagine having to wait the full 10 days to get induced (but I feel I just might find out, lol). Good luck and can't wait to hear about your little lady!

SB - you look fantastic! I hope you don't mind that it makes me feel better that others have also gained 40+ pounds in their pregnancies. Makes me feel less like a gluttonous freak though I never looked as hot as you pre-pregnancy. ;) Haven't been in shape since before I got married (stupid marriage weight, ha ha)


----------



## Clareabell

Niamh just awake. Managed almost 4 hours in the basket. She has had a feed and is now back there hiccupping away! Maybe we are having a minor break through in terms of her colic! 

Thinking of Caz and hoping that by now she has babe in arms :)

Good to hear from you starry really hope your GP books your induction date too so you are not left waiting ages :)

Lots of labour thoughts and vibes to all still waiting especially thoses who have reached the due dates :) xx


----------



## mummySS

Wooo exciting news for Caz - hopefully when we wake up tomorrow we'll have some great news! See I did say week-long indian weddings are a foolproof labour induction technique! ;)

Starry, goodto hear from ya. Happy due date! How is your Internet situation? I do miss all the north american girls posting late at night (I'm a night owl and you guys used to keep me company! Although now I guess that's being replaced by mummies with wide awake babies!). Sending labour dust your way starry!

Oh and since it's 2.30am here in July 11, happy due date to me and Jen too! Wow, what a milestone, feels like the end of a long journey! :happydance:

Claire - aww I'm glad naimhie has settled a bit - I love yours and DM's sweet renditions of you are my sunshine - will have to bear that one in mind!


----------



## Clareabell

Happy DD mummy it is a huge milestone!! Hoping your little one decides to make an appearance soon! Niamh still awake but fighting it! :) we shall see who has the greater will, me or her :rofl:


----------



## melissasbump

Happy due date starry and simmy! Good luck caz thinking of you! Xx


----------



## Hann12

Morning all! 
Happy due date to Simmy and Jenni - I wonder if anyone will get their babies on their dd? I know only 5% of people do but my friend did so who knows! 

Simmy - I know what you mean about middle of the night and the loss of the US/Canadian girls. I always check in too as I generally wake every hour to hour and a half - so frustrating! I also wake up feeling sick too! 

Clare - how did Niamh get on? Hope you won in the end! How did she get thrush in her mouth? Is there any tips you can give in hindsight how to avoid it? 

No updates from Caz yet, I don't want to text yet but anyone friends with her on fb keep an eye out as that's normally the first place people update. Of course will let you know if I do hear anything. 

Simmy - I agree all the socialising must have helped her!!
I wonder if I could gatecrash an Indian wedding today!!!!

Starry - lovely to hear from you and see that you are doing well. 

AFM - just more of the same, back aches, tummy pains blah blah, getting boring now! I have my last acupuncture session today not that I expect it will do any good. Trying to relax myself and stop stressing about when the baby will be here too which is harder than I'd ever thought. I'm fine when I'm with Greg but when I'm alone it's just all I can think of! He has been gone 30 minutes!! I'm a nightmare! 
Hope everyone else waiting is feeling a bit more patient! :)


----------



## Hann12

Oh and the beckham baby is called harper seven beckham. Apparently harper is a popular girls and boys name in the US, and then seven because she was born on the 7th month during the 7th hour.


----------



## Jenni4

Yay for Caz!! I hope all is well!! 

Happy due date Starry, Simmy and me!! Maybe soon for us hopefully! How about Tor and Fifi??? They are officially ahead of us....

Really wanting to go into labor....had my appt yesterday...she couldn't do a sweep as my cervix was still tight, but she said it was nice and soft.... So I said how can i get my cervix to open a bit...and she said...go into labor!! If only it were that easy!! So i had another acupuncture session to try to get thing going....but woke up again this morning a bit disappointed that nothing had happened over night. She tried to book me for a repeat c/s on the 18th but I declined....don't want to feel pressured into a section again...i need some more time to think about it. So i guess I'll have to decide in a few days what my cut off date will be....that's a hard one because i would hate to give up if my baby is coming naturally, but i can't risk going to far over either....so...hopefully the full moon coming will make it happen i won't have to make that decision!!


----------



## Clareabell

Niamh was a complete monkey in the end! Up at 2 and would not sleep until 3.30 - 4 then Duncans alarm went off at 6 so she is up again but luckily her daddy is dealing with her before he goes to work so im sitting here pumping :)

She caught thrush through my breastmilk as im taking antibioics as my c sec wound is infected. Its really common in babies under 10 weeks as there immune systems are under developed. 

They can also get it if mum had thrush towards the end of her pregnancy and the baby is born vaginally. Definately worth trying to avoid as she is miserable with it! Im ringing the doctor up first thing this morning.

I dont think we have had anyone whos baby actually arrived on there DD yet have we? Come on Simmy and Jenni :rofl:


----------



## Clareabell

Harper Seven, they are such idiots!! Hann I think you can rest easy that your girls name is safe :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha I know Clare - Harper wasn't top of my list for a girl or boy, it's actually not as much a bad name as they could have chosen though! 
Interesting to hear about the thrush, thank you, def one to watch out for. It sounds nasty bless her. Good thing daddy is on duty this morning! 

Jenni - I'm sure I'll be feeling the same disappointment as you this time tomorrow when my acupuncture fails too. Hopefully it will assist us in birth! I have a feeling that my cervix is high and closed too. And great advice they gave you! ;) 
I don't reckon they'll even check my cervix tomorrow :(


----------



## Hann12

Oh and is it possible to be almost fully engaged - only the chin out, and for the baby to unengage? I can't feel mine very low today, will be gutted if it's slipped back out!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann - Saraya had thrush and gave it to me - nipple thrush REALLY HURTS! - on day 3 but although she had the milky tongue she was never really annoyed by it. It really bothered me though but as Clare said it's really common in young babies.

Jenni - why do you have a cut off date?

AFM - think I'm gonna have to get Saraya an emergency Dr appt today because her temp is still high and she's burning up. The surgery will be closed tomorrow because it's a holiday here so I don't fancy trying to get her in the hospital tomorrow if we were stuck...
Chris thought I was joking about the beckham name, Chris thought the 7 was for his football number


----------



## Hann12

Poor Saraya! I hope you can get her an appointment today! 
That's funny that chris thought it was his number, to be fair I wouldn't have a clue so it could be! I got my information from the very reputable source - the Sun online!


----------



## Jenni4

Hey Eve.... Because I'm a vbac she doesn't want me to go over too far and have the baby be too big. I can't be induced so I'm just kind of stuck...she keeps going on about the risks to the baby after 41 weeks and how I'll need more monitoring which I have to pay for myself...but is cheaper than if I have to pay for a section!! argh!! It's all just too much too think about! I just need my body to cooperate. 

I hope saraya is okay...good luck at the dr....it's horrible when they are sick :(


----------



## Aaisrie

HAHA Hann!!! I only just saw your post about being engaged, I presume that could be the case. I think it's more common for subsequent pregnancies to go in and out but popping out doesn't REALLY mean anything because as some of the girls who've already birthed can attest to - everything can change VERY quickly!

Jenni - Ah right I didn't realise that. I think us UKers are lucky with our free health care [even though it can be terrible!] that we don't have to worry about such things.

Saraya hasn't been right since she took the convulsion 3 weeks ago, last night and this morning she's started developing a lisp as her temperature goes up. Normally her speech is crystal clear but this lisp seems to be related to the temperature... I'm just worried she's going to take another convulsion...


----------



## Hann12

It sounds nasty Eve, they should give you an emergency appointment! 

Just had a walk around and I'm sure the head is still engaged, was just worrying unnecessarily again!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann if they don't I'll bloody take her to the hospital... her body is burning hot and she's only wearing a nappy


----------



## BlueViolet

I read all the posts while feeding, but my mind is half asleep, so here it goes. I have to say, my pregnancy late night posts were probably a lot more coherent. These 3am ones are in a bit of a haze. 

Caz, good luck! I can't wait to see pictures of your baby :) 

Jenni, good luck! I hope you go into labor soon, so you don't have to worry about the cut off date. I had a MW tell me that she had important advice to give me and she said "go into labor" and it worked. So, Jenni, "go into labor!" I know you'll take my advice :) 

Clarea, it's awful about the trush. Poor Niamh! Hope she gets better soon!

Freckles, hope Elliot manages to sleep more and figures out how to self-pacify. In the meantime, big :hugs:! I know how crying can really get to you. The high pitch is really tough to ignore. Funny enough, it makes my boobs leak like there's no tomorrow. I manage to soak through breast pads. Our bed is sure to smell like sour milk soon unless I change the sheets. 

Eve, I hope Saraya gets better soon! :hugs: poor darling! Didn't she have a massive fever not too long ago? 

Interesting comments about Posh's daughter's name. I like the first name, although it wouldn't be at the top of my list. I suppose it could be worse. The latest trend appears to be naming the baby after cities/places. I can't come up with an example at the moment. I read a magazine article about it. It was rather funny. 

I should be getting back to bed, but it should be interesting sleeping. I managed to get hives two nights in a row. Fortunately, they're gone by the morning, but at night they itch like crazy. I'd love to take Benedryl, but I read that it can reduce milk supply. I'll have to call and ask what I'm allowed to take if this continues. I wonder if it's hormone related. On the up side, the rest of the weekend was great. My hubby stepped up with more help with the baby and the house is nice and clean and even the lawn is mowed. We also took our first walk with the baby and the dog in the new stroller. It was lovely :)


----------



## Hann12

Just text with caz's hubby, she is doing really well, not given birth yet but hopefully won't be long. Sent her all of our thoughts and best wishes and just hope it eon't be long for her!


----------



## curlew

hi all

just aquick post to let you know that Logan and I got out of hospital on Friday night. We are doing fine and settling into a routine after an intense cluster feed all thursday night, friday and friday night :wacko: my poor boobies! DH couldn' beleive the size they were on Sunday when he woke up as my milk had come in overnight lol.

will catch up with everyones news today. congratulations to all who have had their wee ones.


----------



## Jenni4

Nice to hear from you Curlew...glad you are both doing well!!

I am going to take your advice BV!!! Thanks!! Lol!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad you're doing well Curlew! My boobs are enormous too- I think we both have very happy DHs at the moment!

Good Luck Caz! I had a feeling that it was the real thing for her, how exciting!

Happy due date Simmy, Jenni and Starry :)

Has anyone heard from Britt?

I hope Niamh's thrush gets better soon.

I hope Saraya's going to be OK Eve- hopefully the doctor will see you quickly, sounds scary, how high's her temp? :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Welcome home Curlew! I hope Logan is doing well :) 

Doods - wish you knew when I was going into labour! My midwife said most first time mums are 4-5 days late and I just read an article saying 5 days so I'm hoping it won't be more than that! Will be hoping the acupuncture today does something more though.....


----------



## fifi-folle

Happy EDD to Jenni, Simmy and Starry!

Eve I hope the docs have seen Saraya by now x
Glad the BFing is going well Doods and Curlew!
Fx Caz delivers soon!
Thanks for keeping us posted Hann x
BV sounds like you had a lovely weekend!

AFM been for sweep. Still only 1cm dilated, this mw said cervix was posterior whereas when I was having contractions it was apparently in the middle, it is effacing. She could feel baby's head, am at -3 whatever that means! It was the m/w that does my reflexology so she talked me through relaxing my cervix as she was doing it and I could totally tell when I managed it! WEIRD!!! She says my body is getting ready for labour but baby still isn't quite there.:wacko:


----------



## mummySS

Morning all! 

Hann, thanks for the update on Caz - and on VB. It had to be something a bit out there didn't it!! Paul thought the 7 was for his shirt too, lol. 

Thanks for all the due date wishes. Jenni, I am happy for you to go in front of me as I have plans today and still haven't finished my sodding work! :rofl:

Claire, ouchie for the baby thrush, poor little niamh. You seem to be in good spirits so I hope that continues :thumbup:

Eve - poor saraya, I'm sure you don't want to see the inside of a hospital again but perhaps you should take her just to be sure. 

BV - so pleased you've had a slightly better time of it this weekend. Must hve been lovely to go for a walk with the baby and dog :)

Fifi - wow how do you relax your cervix? That's impressive. 

Curlew - good to hear from you, welcome home! Had been wondering how you ad Logan were getting on. 

Caz - thinking of you hun! 

Sorry if I forgot anyone, am on phone. Gotta drag my lazy arse outta bed and get moving! Got the cleaner coming soon and then meeting with NCT gals later. Amidst doing my work at some point (this is going to be a common theme in my next few posts. Wish I would just sodding do it, lol!)


----------



## melissasbump

Morning all.

Hann, thanks for update on Caz, her signs really werent teasing her were they!

Eve, hope Saraya is feeling better soon, did you manage to get her in at the doctors? Just out of interest what national holiday is it over there tomorrow?

Clare, Mouth thrush sounds no fun at all, poor little Niamh bless her

Freckles, I hope you are feeling better today hun and the health visitor was able to help you out with some tips for Elliot.

Simmy, A cleaner? wow you must be rich! Id love a cleaner.. and a cook!

Doodles, yay for big boobies!

Caz still thinking of you and eagarly awaiting your news!!

AFM im pretty fed up today, im so uncomfortable and constant cramps intermitent contractions are doing my head in. 
OH is going a bit insane too, hes so excited, but he was bouncing off the walls yesterday all afternoon and evening he wouldnt sit down for more than 5minutes and kept going off to do random things. We went to bed just before 11 and he got up again at 1230 and didnt come back to bed till 4am, at which point i was wide awake and couldnt sleep anymore.
He says his mind was just racing, that he was so excited and on the other hand so desperatly wants to be a good father and is scared of failing, now i know hes gonna make the best daddy in the world but the way he was describing his feelings he was coming across really negative and almost like he was having doubts...Not something i really need to hear at this point. We did clear the air but its put a bit of a downer on things for me today.. sorry for the negetive post probably just hormones...


----------



## mummySS

Oh no Mel, just what you need at this point! It sounds from what you described that he's not having doubts but just genuinely scared of not being a good dad. Hope you were able to reassure him as he has to stay positive for you!! 

Ps honestly I need a cleaner cos I'm completely undomestic and Paul and I used to fight so much about cleaning and who was doing what that it just about saved our marriage when we got one! :) I seriously recommend, it is worth sacrificing other stuff to pay for one lol!


----------



## mummySS

Omg how annoying is my ticker?! I just noticed it says "hooray, I've arrived!". Meh!

And talking of annoying I've had a thousand texts today already. Hence my Facebook status about starting to watch the second series of Sabrina this week. Lol. 

Where is Tor? Not heard from her since yest...


----------



## Hann12

Mel - it sounds like your OH is just nervous about being a good dad, which is quite sweet really. As the time comes, and with you starting to have more pains, he is probably worried about how he can best support you through everything. Its good that he can talk to you about it and tell you how he is feeling though. I know its probably a bit worrying for you but I think its better that our OH's think about these things rather than just expect everything to be perfect - it is going to be tough at times. 
Greg gets all deep sometimes and goes off and does research to see how he can help me when the baby comes, especially with hormone imbalances etc. 

Simmy - you make me laugh, you STILL have work to do?! Finish it today so you can relax and not worry about it. I can guarentee that baby of yours won't wait for ever! 

Fi - glad the appointment went well, really shouldn't be long for you now!

Had a long walk round the park, lunch and going to acupuncture in 40 minutes. At least if nothing else it should relax me. 

Is anyone else getting sharp pains in their lower back? Not sure if its baby or disc related!

Hope everyone else are having nice days.


----------



## Hann12

Simmy - I saw your post, made me laugh. I'm not even due for 5 days and I've had 3 texts and 2 emails this morning. One of which said 'any news' and then when I said it wasn't the dd yet she replied 'oh so the tinker is making us all wait!'. No the baby hasn't reached the dd yet, give it a chance!!!!! arrgghhhh


----------



## melissasbump

The most ANNOYING person who keeps contacting us is Alans sister, we keep getting texts and fb messages saying "any sign of that baby yet?" Shes family for god sake as if she would know! I feel like replying saying "oh yeah had it did we forget to tell you?" doh

Thanks Simmy and Hann, i think its just nerves plus excitement on both our parts, hes just really wound himself up as it looked like things were happening and now they have stalled its just frustrating him.

Ive just booked my VIP sale slot on the NEXT website for Wed evening so am gonna spend the next two days finding things i dont need to buy! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Saw the nurse who sent her straight through to the Dr. Apparently her tonsils are still inflamed from 2 weeks ago even though she's finished the antibiotics. The highest her temp has been today is 38.2 but her speech started slurring and her tongue was floppy which is the precursor for another convulsion so we need to be really careful that it doesn't get higher than that or else it's straight to the emergency room. The Dr was really nice and has put her on even stronger antibiotics, she was on a weeks worth of amoxicillan last week but since that hasn't shifted it he's put her on one for pneumonia or something... She's only allowed 3ml a day for 3 days so it must be strong. The pharmacy didn't have any in so I've to go back at 4:30 to get it... My HG is wrecking me today, as sick as a dog...

Mel it's the 12th July so it's a "protestant" day of parades, bands, bonfires bigger than houses [lit on the 11th night, as in tonight!] and normally a lot of rioting!! The riots used to be HORRENDOUS, road blocks everywhere and all the shops shut but it hasn't been too bad in recent years. In saying that there's been a lot of rioting recently in the lead up to the 12th so people are expecting it to be bad this year... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Twelfth 
I didn't take the following picture but this is the one where I used to live, it was nearly right outside my house and when it was lit you could feel the heat from your front garden!
https://s0.geograph.org.uk/photos/87/79/877916_1d00f4d7.jpg


----------



## mummySS

The most annoying text I had was from my cousin in the US: "Are you dilated yet?"

FFS!!! None of her beeswax!! Kinda made me giggle though. How does being pregnant make it ok for other people to discuss the state of your cervix? Lol


----------



## mummySS

Oh eve... :hugs: for saraya and for your HG... :(


----------



## Hann12

Eve - I'm glad you have seen the dr and they have given more antibiotics, I really hope they work this time! 

Stupid people and their annoying messages, it's even worse though when you haven't reached your dd and these people a) think they can badger you like they are the only ones that are bothered about when the baby is here, well no, there is noone more bothered than us!! B) the fact that you would tell them anyway c) that they continue to text chase every single day!


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls. i ve not had any text etc yet but im sure they will start coming over the next week. 

my sis saw a psychic last night who said she saw josh coming 7th aug :dohh:
i cant wait that long, im so desperate for him to make an appearence, i have to be bridesmaid for my best friend on 21th aug. i really want a july baby too not an aug one.


----------



## Hann12

I don't think that's very likely - would mean you are 16 days overdue and they would normally induce at 12 days. I say get your money back from the psychic!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats what im hoping. not sure when they induce where im from will ask when i see mw tom. 

i ve already told her im really stressed about going over due cos i had troble delivering my first son who was only 7lb 4 and if i go over due im looking at being bigger. she doesnt seam to care though.


----------



## Aaisrie

You don't HAVE to be induced though, I would tell them to stuff it if I went that overdue!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Simmy, I could just so do without HG right now!!!! It's timing is crap. And I don't even know if the nursery is open tomorrow... there is nothing in her book to say it's not but when I rang no-one answered the phone?!


----------



## Jenni4

Well.... Simmy and Starry, i hope you have better luck than me....it's 6:30 in the evening here with no sign of baby...guess I'll be joining the overdue crew in a few short hours :(


----------



## melissasbump

Eve, glad Saraya has got more antibiotics, bless her hope she feels better very soon.
Riots are scarey things, been involved in a few at work and people just turn into raging physcos. Be careful.

Jenn, not to worry bout being overdue, the more i think about it the more i think i will be overdue. Although im sure its taking my body more effort to keep this baby in that to get it out, the weight is outrageous!

Hann, hope the acupunture went well, any changes?

so bored....


----------



## Hann12

I'll join you in the overdue crew too I'm sure!

Had the acupuncture, it was pretty aggressive, she pushed the needles in far, they made different areas of my body twitch and one even gave me an electric shock! She said that I obviously have a high pain threshold as I made no noise when she did it. Believe me I could feel it but I wasn't about to show myself up!! 
Have no idea if it will do anything, probably not LOL!! Thats my last session though, not doing anymore. If the baby doesn't want to come out no amount of prodding with needles is going to help I reckon. Just preparing for the long haul now :)

Mel - I'm sure I'll be just as bored very soon. I'm currently tasting some walkers extra crunchy salt and vinegar crisps and they are really good - I'd recommend them.

No more news from Caz, I don't want to text again as last time her hubby replied to me so don't want to look like I'm badgering them. Hopefully she is doing really well though and either has the baby or soon will. 

Mel - its down to us to give birth on the same day now. I'm thinking I might actually try and hit the DD - I like the thought of being in the 5% who is on time ;)
Not sure the baby will cooperate though!


----------



## freckles09

Mel - am a lot better today thanks - Elliot had a better night thankfully and has been good today. Try not to worry about your Hubby having doubts as I'm sure he's not having any doubts whatsoever, like someone else said he's prob just worried about being a good dad. 

I was so emotional yesterday, sorry for the one sided post everyone. My Hubby was brilliant and while I was resting he took Elliot, tidied up, ran me a bath and did the dinner bless him. 

Had the health visitor today and he has put on weight so am pleased! Must've been all that feeding at the weekend! 

Any more news on Caz yet? What is her full name btw, didnt realise she was on FB and would like to add her.

What about Britt?

Sorry some of you are getting texts and emails asking if baby is here yet! How annoying - kind of a stupid question really so I think it warrants a stupid response like 'oh yes I forgot to tell you'! 

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone, Elliot is asleep now so am going to try and sleep for a bit.


----------



## melissasbump

Freckles, i think Caz is Caroline Aurora? If not then ive got someone i dont know at all as a fb friend!

Hann, yes i agree the due date is so close now i guess 4 more days wont hurt, the 13th was actually my original due date until my 1st scan. Mum says it cant be tomorrow though as she has a hair appointment!

I think the next sale is going to cost me a lot of money!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yep shes Caroline Arora xxx


----------



## Hann12

Mel - my dad is up north on Thursday so I'm not allowed to give birth then!! Don't you just love being told by others when you can and can't give birth!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Mel - my dad is up north on Thursday so I'm not allowed to give birth then!! Don't you just love being told by others when you can and can't give birth!!

yes coz we can REALLY plan it cant we! If we could id have my baby by now! lol:winkwink:


----------



## Hann12

Update from Caz:

She has had a gorgeous baby boy at 1.54pm today named Ajay. She did so well - just over 35 hours of labour, 21 of which she had no pain relief (strong girl) and then had to have an emergency C section. She will be in until Wednesday but hopes to be home after that.

I have passed on our congratulations and said to take care of herself and the LO. If I hear more I'll let you know but I imagine she will be having a quiet few days of recovery and bonding time with her lovely baby. :)


----------



## melissasbump

Fantastic news, thanks Hann!

Congratulations CAZ!!! XXX
Another yellow bump has turned blue xx


----------



## Clareabell

Congratulations Caz on the safe arrival of baby Ajay. I can tbelieve how many of us in this group have had to have emergency c sections!! I thought they were rare!! clearly im wrong :)


----------



## mummySS

Woo just got back from an afternoon out and i was hoping to hear news from Caz - congratulations hun! Great news about little Ajay, can't wait to see piccies. Caz well done you. 

thanks for updating Hann!

x


----------



## mummySS

Ps still nothing from Tor today...? Is anyone text buddies with her?


----------



## Hann12

I'm not - I'm friends on FB with her but nothing is on there :(
Hopefully she is fine and having her baby! Could be more news soon!!


----------



## Jenni4

Yay for Caz!! That's a long labor! Good for her!!

no word on Britt or Tor yet...our babies seem to come in groups so it wouldn't surprise me if they have had their babies! 

Have you noticed that?? We seem to go in groups?

I hope the acupuncture works for you hann!! I have my final one on Thursday.


----------



## fifi-folle

mummySS said:


> Fifi - wow how do you relax your cervix? That's impressive.

You know if you do relaxation and concentrate on relaxing specific muscle groups, well it's the same with your cervix. Whilst she was stretching it out I breathed down into it and could feel it easing off, really odd sensation. I've been doing hypnobirthing so was pleased that I managed it. She advised that each time I'm having pressure downwards I try to do it. And to relax my hips and not lock my knees when standing. 

Eve - glad the docs are helping, fx these antibiotics do the trick.
Caz - congratulations!


----------



## melissasbump

whooohhhhhh... just had a whopping bit of discharge..... Sorry TMI! lol x:happydance:


----------



## mummySS

Right, we finally finished the nursery (bang on the due date)! Here are some piccies - sorry it got a bit pic-heavy! All we need now is a blind.

Do you see what i mean about it looking like a boy's room?? subconscious i promise... 

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6004/5927244678_93f5100090.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6010/5926682385_32c25b5364.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6128/5927240910_93ec4dfec7.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6012/5926686983_5757a7f89b.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6138/5926673041_1bcac59810.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6123/5927227222_baa665b235.jpg


----------



## melissasbump

Oh Simmy its lushious! love the wall stickers and yes i see what you mean but you could easily change the whole look with a few pink things added if needed. I love it!! x


----------



## mummySS

Thanks hun! i'm so pleased we finally finished it, i felt so behind everyone else. Yes i think that's what we're gonna do - we're going to wait to buy a blind and get something girly if it's a girl, maybe get a pretty rug too. :D


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe it looks lovely, im jelous i didnt get to do a nursery this time, josh will be in my room so i have a moses basket on a teddy bear rug.


----------



## mummySS

ps did you just lose your plug????


----------



## Clareabell

Lovely nursery Simmy! You can tell that lots of love and thought has gone into it!! If you have a little girl you will just need to pink it up a bit. 

AFM - Terrible night with Niamh and today has not been much better she is so unsettled and is in alot of pain with her thrush. Took her to the GP this morning and she has been given medication so I hope that will take effect soon. Im exhausted the sleepless nights are really beginning to take there toll on me. 

Im so glad that D has just come home from work and is looking after her to allow me have a bath etc. My wound is killing me and im sooo constipated. 

On a happier note last night i slept on my stomach for the first time in months, it was lush!! I also wore a pair of socks and shoes that were not flip flops, I can actually now see my ankles again!! :)


----------



## Jenni4

Yay for the discharge Mel!!!

Simmy....your nursery puts mine to shame...I didn't do much this time around...feeling a bit guilty now!!


----------



## melissasbump

im thinking i might of..... ive had pretty much no discharge the whole pregnancy and there was a lot of it just now.. it was clear though, but having consulted Dr Google, it can be clear...


----------



## mummySS

Sounds promising Mel!

jen - i'll probably be the same with my second, i guess we just had the time this time! 

Claire, sorry you had a crap night. It sounds like the dark days are coming to an end though, especially if the medication clears up niamh's thrush - AND now you can sleep on your tummy, i am sooo jealous! Fingers crossed for the next few days, i really think things will pick up for you :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

Mine was mostly clear, Mel. Try lying down for half an hour then get up. If its water then you'll get more come out. xx


----------



## Blue_bear

This thread moves to fast for me now! Doing my best to keep up i promise!

We are doing well this end, Joshua has been a very contented little lad so far. Hubby went out for a few hours yesterday though and i really noticed how hard it is doing thiings on my own. Still early days though, hopefully i will have it down to a fine art when he goes back to work. I am trying my hardest to rest as had ALOT of stitches but its nice to be up and about and doing things together.

Now i will try and reply to what i can remember :s 

Claire- Sorry to hear about Niamh's thrush. Hope the medication works soon! I also know what you mean about seeing your feet, mine are really swollen :( managed the whole pregnancy with no swelling till now! I did chuckle when i had a bath and could see my rather overgrown lady garden though...
Also loving sleping with no hip ache, and no heartburn!!

Mel - My plug was pretty clear, very thick and snotty looking though....

Hann - Thanks for the update on Caz. Hopefully your day is soon. I cant remember if it was you saying about the average being 4/5 days over, i was 4 days in the end.

Simmy - Love that nursery! Good for you for staying busy too, it does help take your mind of being over due. 

Congrats to Caz when you read!!

Right, i really want to write my birth story but its gonna be pretty long so will just post the link to it here. If i even manage to get it done.....

xx


----------



## Hann12

Mel - mine was thick yellowy snot like! No blood or green to it but apparently that's how it can be sometimes, think Eve said hers was the same. Unfortunately in a week since it happened I've made little progress! Hopefully you will though!


----------



## Starry Night

Good afternoon/evening ladies!

Just a quick answer to the questions about my internet situation: we're still in the rental (just can't seem to sell our house back in ONtario...) and we have to come to DH's work to check email and such. But being overdue and stuck in a country cottage all day is really depressing so I've convinced him to let me come and check my email everyday now instead of twice a week. So I'm sort of managing to keep up now.

Anyways, had my bloody show this morning. Woo hoo! It was a small, gloopy clump that was definitely, definitely laced with pink. Had mild contractions every 20 to 40 minutes apart from about 6am until noon. They've stopped now but at least now I have the hope the baby will come this week. I'm really hoping for the next day or two. 

Speaking of people requesting times for the baby to arrive: I have a family reunion next weekend and DH and I have ALWAYS been upfront about wanting to come but that it will depend on the baby. And everyone said they understood if we couldn't come but they said that at Christmas when I was on bedrest. Then we couldn't come afterall and I got the piss for it. Sheesh. And sure enough, DH was on the phone with his parents yesterday and they were going on and on about how we need to be there. sorry, but if it comes to me needing to be induced I will be in the hospital at the time. So I've been praying my heart out that the baby comes soon enough so we can go and I don't have to hear about it for years to come. Babies on DH's side come early and/or on time so it will be evil my side of the family that made baby come late (my family is known to be last-minute Charlies...babies included... which I don't think is that big a deal, to be honest, lol)


----------



## Hann12

Yay Starry for the show!! Things should happen for you now! So exciting!!


----------



## samzi

well tomorrow is the day, though i doubt she will come on her due date


----------



## BlueViolet

Caz, big congrats! :) YEY! 

Simmy, gorgeous nursery. I love how playful it is. 

Mel, congrats on losing the mucus plug. I don't think I ever did. It's funny how different each pregnancy is. I hope this means that you're really close :) 

Starry, it's great to hear from you. I hope you make the reunion, but if you don't, family should be understanding. You will need some time with your baby and your husband after the birth. I personally was exhausted because I hadn't slept in 3 nights, so I wouldn't have dreamed of taking a trip to any family reunion no matter how much they begged and insisted we go. Hopefully, your labor will be fast and easy and you'll have plenty of energy afterwards. 

Bb, glad to hear you and baby Joshua are doing well :) It's great your husband has time off and can help out.

Clarea, hope Niamh's medicine works and that she'll be better soon. It's great you were able to sleep on your tummy. I usually like that too, but haven't since I got pregnant. I might have try that tonight if my huge boobs won't be too sensitive. 

Speaking of boobs, I managed to figure out a way to pump and type at the same time...I kind of lost track of time and managed to get about 4oz. MOOOO!!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Ok, here is the birth story. It has taken an age to type....please read if you have a few hours to spare, lol.
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-blackwell-7-7-11-very-long.html#post11644986

xx


----------



## mummySS

love it georgie - thanks for putting it down! wow, that is one long labour.


----------



## mummySS

BV yay for pumping and typing! :yipee:

do you have an electric pump?


----------



## BlueViolet

Simmy, yep, I got an Ameda Purely Yours Ultra pump. I love it! It's such a lifesaver, otherwise I would have had to do formula supplements. 

Bb, I'm looking forward to reading your story. I should write mine down before I forget it. Although, I'm not sure I want to remember it all...hehe.


----------



## DragonMummy

OK that will teach me to skip read. CONGRATS CAZ!!!! Am giving you a big wave from 2 miles down the road :rofl: I recommend side room 5 ;)


----------



## curlew

Amanda - congratulations on baby William.

Wez - congratulations on the birth of baby Jonathon.

Sharique - congratulations on baby Emilia. Sorry you had a tough time and ended up with a c-section but at least she is here safe and sound. She is lovely.

Caz - congratulations on the birth of Ajay. Glad the birth went so well.

Blue bear - congrats on the birth of Joshua. Fab name - that's my eldest son's name. Glad he is a contented baby.

simmy - the nursery is beautiful. I don't think it looks too boyish at all.

Hann - can't believe you managed to get an electric shock from your accupuncture. Hope it gets things moving soon.

Freckles - glad Elliot had a better night last night. The hormones are a bugger aren't they. I was congratulating myself on being good last night and today I am a hormonal mess, happy but hormonal lol.

Clare - sorry Niamh is suffering with her thrush, poor soul. So jealous that you can wear shoes. My feet are agony as they have swollen so much. Am drinking gallons of water and have my feet up as much as possible but they are still three times their normal size!

Starry - woo hoo for your show. Sorry DH's family are being a pain about the family do. Surely they realise babies don't have a timetable to come to, 40weeks is a rough guide - jeez. Fingers crossed things will move for you soon.

BV - love the pumping and typing at the same time. No way would my boobs let me do that they are too big I couldn't do it with one hand lol.

AFM - Logan had his first weigh in and has lost 8.9% of his weight so far, another weigh in booked for wednesday so hopefully he will be starting to gain again as he has been receiving proper milk since Sunday morning and has been guzzling like a good un. 

Had my first good nights sleep last night, about 7 hours in three chunks which was fabulous as compared to the previous three nights 2 hours each. 

Unfortunately my carpol tunnel is still bad and have been advised it could be a couple of months before it repairs:growlmad:

Will sort a couple of pics out to post tomorrow.


----------



## mummySS

Goodness Moira, I kinda thought all the preggo symptoms like carpel tunnel and swollen feet just magically disappeared when the baby came... apparently not! A few others have mentioned swollen feet too! 

Glad Logan is guzzling away now, that should get his weight back up again. Can't wait to see some pics!! Good to hear from you.


----------



## mummySS

I just heard another NCT girl who was also due today has had a little girl today. One of the rare 4% and our first NCT girl! We figured she was in labour as she didn't show up to our meet-up this afternoon. 

Oh goodness i think i'm going to start getting fed up soon!


----------



## DragonMummy

Simmy I didn't HAVE swollen feet until Sophie was born! Moira they went down pretty quickly - am back in normal shoes now so shouldn't be long. Mine were so bad they were hurting - I had to keep the bath full of cold water over night so i could go and stand in it..... :rofl:


----------



## Tor81

I'll try and catch up properly tomorrow but just thought I better write a quick post to let you know there's no news here, I've been busy so been away from BnB but wouldn't surprise me if you girls starting speculating!

I won't start asking Qs until I've read updates tomorrow, but hope you are all well.

xx


----------



## Hann12

Tor we were totally wondering about you and assuming you were off giving birth! What did you decide to do about your name? 

Curlew - so happy that Logan is doing well and being a good feeder. Not sure if I've said it bit I really like your name choice - reminds me of x-men! Sorry to hear the carpal tunnel is still with you, I also assumed it would just go! Hopefully it won't be that long. 

Simmy - that's nice for your nct friend! I know what you mean about feeling fed up soon. I'm kind of okay at the minute, my 3 nct friends were due Sunday, Monday and tomorrow so when we meet tomorrow they will all be overdue except me. As odds will have it they will give birth before me. I am so looking forward to hearing their news but it's going to be hard being the last. Esp as I could be a good week behind them. I know I just need to learn patience at that point though. It will also be hard if everyone on this thread has given birth by then too as I really will be last bump standing but then someone has to be!! I'm literally taking one day at a time and trying not to forward think as that's what's panicking me. 
Oh and so far the acupuncture has given not one ache or pain! Fantastic! I do have a slightly bruised and swollen wrist though, great!


----------



## mummySS

I do notice it gets quieter and quieter here as more people go off to have babies... Lol! At what point to we transition over to the graduate thread? I guess we ought to wait for everyone to have their babies! Still pretty sure i'll be one of the last standing too... 

yay for the good acupuncture sesh!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Simmy - just wish the acupuncture was a miracle and I just went into labour but no such luck! Disappointing!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea I think there are only about 4 of us here still waiting and posting manically!!!


----------



## Squeeker

Yay, congrats to Caz and baby Ajay!! Fantastic!

Yup, I'm still one of the few who are waiting patiently... although it was REALLY nice to be on my first day of mat leave! I got up at 8:15 this morning and was thinking to myself, "all of the suckers at work are working already... and I'm just getting out of bed!!!"

(TMI) I had a good clearout today... but then I remembered that yesterday I ate a fruit smoothie for lunch and a huge bowl of gazpacho for dinner! Pretty sure it's the fibre, not necessarily the baby!! :blush:

So who is still standing? Tor, Hann, Aaisrie, mummyss, samzi, starry, mel, and myself...?


----------



## mummySS

And fifi, Jen and topaz. I think that's it unless I've forgotten anyone! It's like tumbleweed on the thread! :rofl:

Squeeker, pmsl at the clearout! Haha. I can't believe you've only just finished work. Hats off to you. But at least you're done now :) Remind me, you're in the US right? Whereabouts?


----------



## Squeeker

Nope, I'm in Ottawa, Canada!


----------



## MrsWez

I haven't been on much since Jonathan's born. But wanted to share my birth story.

The Arrival of Baby Jonathan

We went into the hospital at 6am to start our induction. After an hour of preparation, they started Pitocin. Contractions were very manageable. At 8am the Dr. came in and broke my water. It felt very strange and I kept gushing. It took 7 hours to go from 2cms to 5cms. At 4cms, I got an epidural. It helped with the pain but didn't help with the pressure at all. 

At 7cms, I started to getting very u ncomfortable. The epidural stopped working at this point. I got through contractions by deep breathing and groaning. I got stuck at 7-8cms but due to the fact I got sick from the pain, I managed to progress to 9cms within 20 minutes. I was stuck at 9.5cms with a small bit of my cervix still left for about 15 minutes. I was in complete agony at this point. I got sick again and got to 10cms. It was very easy to push at this point as it was an all consuming urge. At 5:15, I started pushing and at 5:39 after 5 contractions, Jonathan Asher was born weighing 6lb 12oz and was 19.5inches long. I was in labor for 10 hours and pushed for 24 minutes. 

I had a second degree episiotomy that needed a few stitches. The episiotomy was necessary to avoid a tear. Jonathan was quiet at birth. He whimpered and wailed a little but that was it. He was born with a slight heart murmur but has since gone away. 5 days. He is a great baby so far.

https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x3/wezgray430/jonathanjuly.jpg

Good luck to all you ladies, hope you have easy and speedy deliveries!


----------



## melissasbump

Morning ladies

Starry, good to hear from you, sorry baby is making you wait though! Re the reuninion, i know how you feel my mum has arranged a big family party 2 weeks after my due date, although il have def had the baby by then at worst it could have only been a few days so doubt il be in the right frame of mind!

Samzi, happy due date!

BV, Pumping and typing at the same time! now that is impressive! lol

B Bear, epic birth story, i salute you!! soundsl like you coped really well!

Curlew, great to hear from you, glad Logan is feeding well, sounds like you are doing a great job, sorry your CT is still bad though, mine has actually improved over last week or two strangely enough!?

Simmy, re the swollen feet, my left foot is a lot worse than my right.. it looks weird, apparently there is another old wives tale re that which wolud suggest im having a girl. "sigh" If this is a girl though i might acutally start believing them!

Tor, oh we really thought you were off having your baby!! lol you know us too well!

Hann, im with you on learning patience... unfortunalty not something ive ever been good at! Boo for the sore wrist!

Squeeker, yay for the clearout! When you list it i suppose there are a fair few of us still waiting, just only a few of us now who spend all day posting, the others obviously have something better to do! lol

Wez, great to hear from you and thanks for your birth story, Jonathon really is beautiful, you must be so proud! Are the stiches causing you much pain now?

Well AFM, had a good sleep last night and have woken up feeling not too bad at all. Had another show this morning and this time i definatly know it was as it was PROPER jelly like, so that has pleased me! When i described it to OH hes says he never wants to eat jelly again, bless him! 
Not a lot planned today, just trying to keep on top of housework type things in case things start to happen.. wishful thinking...:winkwink:


----------



## Aaisrie

Well everything has kicked off as usual... Gotta love having a national holiday where people are afraid to leave their houses and riots everywhere!!



> 12 July 2011 Last updated at 08:37
> 
> Belfast riots: Twenty-two police hurt and bus hijacked
> 
> The BBC's Andy Martin said youths hijacked a bus and drove it at police lines
> 
> 
> 
> A bus was hijacked and driven at police during the disturbances ahead of the annual Twelfth of July celebrations.
> 
> Crowds of nationalists also threw petrol bombs and masonry at police during serious rioting in the west of the city.
> 
> Fifty-one plastic bullets were fired in response by police in the Broadway and Oldpark areas.
> 
> More than 40 petrol bombs were thrown at police.
> 
> Police are investigating reports that gunshots were fired in the area but there are no reports of any injuries as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> Ireland Reporter Andy Martin: at the scene
> 
> Young people, some children, some young teenagers were rioting while adults looked on.
> 
> The trouble was in west Belfast, off the Falls Road.
> 
> A group of nationalists hijacked a bus and drove it down towards a police cordon designed to separate republicans from loyalists who, 200 yards away, had lit their bonfires.
> 
> The bus didn't make it as far as the police cordon - it crashed. Then bricks, bottles and stones were thrown at police for about four hours.
> 
> While four officers received hospital treatment, none of the injuries are believed to be life-threatening.
> 
> On the Twelfth of July, the protestant Orange Order take part in demonstrations across Northern Ireland, commemorating Prince William of Orange's 1690 Battle of the Boyne victory over catholic King James II.
> 
> 'Havoc'
> On the Falls Road, in the west of the city. A driver was dragged from his bus and the passengers ordered off.
> 
> It was then driven at police lines on Donegall Road, but crashed a short distance away. A van was also set alight on the Donegall Road.
> 
> Assistant Chief Constable Dave Jones praised his officers for their "skill and professionalism" in dealing with the violence.
> 
> "Unfortunately 22 officers sustained injuries while delivering this protective service," he said.
> 
> "We would appeal for everyone to do everything they can to help ensure all areas are calm and peaceful over the next 48 hours. Violence does not need to be inevitable."
> 
> Sinn Fein MLA Jennifer McCann was at Broadway for several hours during the trouble. She believes that those taking part in the rioting were not from the area.
> 
> "Mostly what I saw was people who came from other parts of Belfast, who would be known as anti-social elements, who had taken a lot of drink and were attacking the police," she said.
> 
> 
> Debris from rioting still smouldered on Broadway on Tuesday morning
> "The only people that they were causing havoc to, apart from the PSNI, last night, were local residents.
> 
> "Children were terrified in their homes, people fearful that their cars might be hijacked, people fearful that their homes might be attacked.
> 
> "What I witnessed last night was a disorganised mob attacking police lines."
> 
> Street violence
> Police used water cannon after coming under attack from a crowd of up to 200 people throwing missiles and stones in the Broadway and Falls Road areas.
> 
> About 40 people gathered in North Queen Street and petrol was thrown at police.
> 
> There was also trouble in north Belfast.
> 
> There was a minor disturbance on the Shore Road after a barricade was erected across the road at Greencastle Station. It has now been removed.
> 
> There were also minor disturbances in the Whitewell area of the city.
> 
> A number of residents in the Ballysillan area have had to leave their homes because of a security alert.
> 
> A local community centre was opened to accommodate them.
> 
> Army bomb experts were called to examine a suspicious vehicle at Glenbryn Parade, but the incident was later declared a hoax.
> 
> The Northern Ireland Fire and Rescue Service (NIFRS) said one firefighter was slightly injured by youths throwing stones in Londonderry.
> 
> It said it was dealing with around one call every 75 seconds across Northern Ireland. By 0100 BST on Tuesday it had received 180 fire calls, a 65% increase on the previous year.Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-14117801


----------



## Hann12

Yippee for the show Mel - still clear? 

I had an awful night - was awake until about half 4, then woke up at 6 when Greg went to work and again now. Got to get up as have to leave to see mw inan hour. 

No news, no pains nada!! I think I might never give birth. 
Think it's going to be one of those 'meh' type of days!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Yippee for the show Mel - still clear?
> 
> I had an awful night - was awake until about half 4, then woke up at 6 when Greg went to work and again now. Got to get up as have to leave to see mw inan hour.
> 
> No news, no pains nada!! I think I might never give birth.
> Think it's going to be one of those 'meh' type of days!!

Yes Hann, still clear but proper jelly like lump today whereas last night was more stringy. sorry if TMI!

Thats rubbis Eve, bet most of them dont even know what they are rioting about, it makes me sick.


----------



## Aaisrie

Mel lol at you putting OH off jelly!! 
I know people are so freakin' stupid, they are rioting for the sake of it and injuring people trying to protect and look after our country!!

Hann I think it's totally normal to get LOTS of "meh" days at this point in pregnancy!! Just take it easy and chill today, it'll be over soon!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Eve, i agree, as a police officer working in London ive been involved in several violent protests..mainly just a mindless bunch of thugs using the occasion to break the law and hurt others, problem is most of them get away with it. I know several officers who have recieved substancial injuries from such things and its just not right or fair...


----------



## Aaisrie

I agree Mel and the thing is this is an annual thing. It had gotten really good for a few yrs and then I think last yr or the yr before it started getting bad again. It's so frustrating. It's weird as well that we have this national holiday in the middle of the year that you guys don't celebrate! I mean like everything will be shut today, it's actually more like Christmas than just a regular bank holiday because so many people are involved in the bands etc today the only things that really open are like the chinese restaurants and that! Although it's a lot better than it was because years ago people wouldn't have taken their cars out for days before the 12th because the riots would start and the thugs would hijack any cars to line across the road for roadblocks.


----------



## Hann12

Right at the hospital seeing the mw, bit early but never mind. I have a feeling this appointment is going to be one of those waste of time ones when I really just want to find out how I'm progressing! It's times like this I which we had the same system as the US where they get examined properly and told what's happening to their cervix etc. 

Eve - take care of yourself today - it all sounds crazy!


----------



## fifi-folle

It's so sad that people are behaving like this. I take it where you are is pretty quiet though Eve? (Am I right in thinking you're in the countryside?)

AFM so hormonal it's ridiculous! Cried last night because my Mum is still in hosptial and will be when I give birth, I'm in my 30s you'd think I was beyond "I want my Mummy"!!! Really bored. Most of my friends still live in Edinburgh which is 30-45min drive away and I'm not sure it's sensible to go down and visit. Sorry for the moan. x


----------



## MrsWez

Mel, they are a bit tender, but nothing too painful at all.


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann the reason they don't do internals unless necessary is so as not to introduce infections into your chuff!! Stuff like that can lead to say... thrush which then the baby can pick up orally and pass to you when BFing - they suspect that's how I ended up with it when feeding Saraya because I had a LOT of internals. Plus doing them isn't really gonna help and can actually make it worse - when I was in labour with Saraya I really lost it at the hospital when they told me I was only 3cm!! I honestly cried because I was so sure I was further on than that so it can cause you to stall or tense which is detrimental anyways!!

Fifi yea I'm in the countryside, away from all of it... although I'm meant to be going to see my mum today but we'll probably wait until after the parades or there'll be too many blocked off roads. There are literally hundreds of parades all over the country.
It's totally normal to "want your mummy" when you're going through something like pregnancy/labour etc!! I don't think it matters how old you are!! My mum sometimes says she wants her mummy and my nana is like 85!! :]


----------



## Hann12

Okay so I'm back. They did have a look at the cervix, she said it was a bishops score of 0 which basically means that the cervix is still thick, closed, high, posterior. I.e. Nothing is happening. She said that they mostly don't look at this stage because thats what she would expect from a 1st timer. She said that she wouldn't have been able to do a sweep as its literally closed shut. Normally they don't sweep until 40+4 because they can't get in there to do them before that, though they will have a go at my 40+2 appointment. 
She said that they normally induce at 41+4, I have an appointment at 41+3 just for a check up but when I go next week I might see if they can move that slightly otherwise an induction wouldn't take place until I'm later than 41+4. 
Basically I don't think my baby is going anywhere for a good couple of weeks - takes into account the 4 days I have now plus the 10 days overdue I could well have!
In fairness she did say that there was no reason why the situation won't suddenly change and I could just go into labour but equally she tends to think that a lot of first time mums end up being induced. 
Goes to show that my acupuncture has done nothing because that was meant to ripen the cervix and it hasn't. So won't be wasting anymore money on that!!

In a way I am sad because i will be waiting some time more, but in a way its given me the information to know that I am going to be a while longer and hopefully I'll be patient because of that. When you think it could be 'tomorrow' you get disappointed when its not, so now I'm going to work on the basis of another 2 weeks. I will be the last bump standing, just got to accept that!!

Going to put a post on FB which will hopefully stop all the asking now!


----------



## Tor81

I wish Id been off giving birth, Im totally ready to give this being a Mummy a go now. Sorry to disappoint, just had a busy couple of days & generally I prefer to make sure Im up to date on the reading before I post anything.

I know Im mega behind with this news but  Congrats Caz!!

Georgie & Wez  thanks for sharing your birth stories. BV  have you written yours yet?
I think I need to instruct DH to keep an hour by hour diary as I really dont think Id remember things like times.

Curlew, so sorry that your CT didnt disappear straight away. Hopefully soon.

Fifi, its completely understandable that you want your mum! Are you able to visit her/call her often? 
And I know what you mean about visiting friends. I drove to a friends house yesterday which is about 30 mins away, but I know a couple of people around there, and DH could be with me within about 45 mins if need be so I feel reasonably confident doing those journeys still. 

Mel, yay for a show! Its quite reassuring when your body does give you clues it is actually doing something. &#9786;
I had bloody tinged CM Sunday & Monday mornings but was disappointed there was nothing there today. If it was my show it was a bit of an anticlimax, thought it would be more impressive than that!!

Squeeker, Im waiting for a bit clearout, I really hope I get one!	

Hann, Im with you on feeling like I may never actually give birth! Well, I know I have to at some point, it just still seems such a long way off. 
Probably doesnt help that Im getting a bit stressed on going much more overdue and missing out on using the birthing suite and having to go to the labour ward.

Eve, cant believe all the riots in NI still, hope you manage to stay out of it all.

Have we heard anything from Britt yet?

Maria  are you ok still being my text buddy? If its easier Ill get the number of one of the others girls who are still waiting to drop. &#9786;

xx


----------



## Tor81

Hann, I know it wasn't the news you wanted but like you say, at least it helps you to prepare a bit better.

I must admit I don't understand why they say most first time Mums need to be induced, surely that just means they're not leaving long enough for it to happen naturally?

What has everyone got planned for this afternoon? I'm thinking I might wash the bedding, do some more cross stitch and then wash my hair... lol, I should probably actually leave the flat but its good having rest days!!

xx


----------



## Hann12

I know, its really frustrating but then at the same time she did say that its exactly what she was expecting it to be like. I just have to prepare myself for the long haul and stop getting excited over every twinge. I thought losing the plug a week ago might mean something but no. I've just put a FB update on saying 'Update: baby won't be here for a while - maybe even another 2 weeks :(" I'm hoping that people will take the hint and stop bothering me. 

Tor - I've heard that if the plug has blood in it then it shows changes to the cervix and can mean labour soon so I hope thats the case for you. 

Its funny how the MW last week said most first timers are 4-5 days late and the one today said 10-12 days, induction etc etc. I guess they don't want to over promise!


----------



## fifi-folle

Tor my Mum is over a hour away and has told me not to come up and see her as she doesn't want the baby to be born in the same hospital as she is! (Although it's the one I was born in and she was a midwife in.) But she was also expecting baby to have arrived by now given my cervix and contractions. I'm just so bloody hormonal it's driving me mad. 
On positive note FIL and his girlf were the last to offer to buy anything for baby so have asked them to get next stage car seat and highchair, only told them on Sunday night which we wanted (Britax evolva 1-2-3 and BabyDan highchair) and the car seat has already arrived!!! Now to find somewhere to store it for the next 9months!
Sounds like a lovely relaxed day you have planned. I've done some washing, cleaned the oven, phoned about getting new boiler fitted next month (with tiny baby we must be nuts). Will probably potter around the garden til it rains then do some sewing.


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations Caz!!

Tor- I've still got your number- I was reading through yesterday getting ready to text you when I saw your message, I'm fine to update still here if anything happens (if you want me to!) :) Hopefully won't be long now!!

Sounds promising Mel!! Lol at you OH not wanting Jelly now!

Sorry your appointment didn't go as hoped Hann- you never know though- s/he may suprise you!

The riots look scary Eve, how's Saraya today?

I hope you're feeling better soon Fifi- I love your nursery pics on FB!

AFM- Naomi was cluster feeding from about 1am- 5am and wouldn't let me put her down so I'm rather tired!

Any news from Jenni?


----------



## Hann12

Saw Jenni on another 3rd Tri post saying she was still here and fed up. She's part of the over due crew now :(


----------



## mummySS

Hiya everyone, well another crappy night's sleep for me but i managed to stay in bed (surfing the net) til about midday! Gotta get on with my work today... ;)

Sorry for the one sided post - my mum has just had me in tears! I know she means well, but she keeps on worrying me about stillborns! She is really over the top with it, because my aunt (her sister) had a stillborn because she went 10 days overdue, and my mum keeps telling me to stress to the midwives that I shouldn't go too far overdue in case this happens. Honestly I know she's worried about her grandchild but all it's doing is sending me into panic, and that can't be good for the baby either! I was just really short with her over the phone, and now i feel guilty because i know she means well. Grrrr! 

I'm really sorry if i've scared any of you too, that's not my intention.


----------



## mummySS

Meh - i'm part of the overdue crew too now. My ticker is pissing me off! Lol!

Hann, im definitely joining you on your MEH day today! Hey at least you know where you are now and dont have any false expectations :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Simmy - I knew nothing about the over due still born thing until I read it on google the other day. Whats the science behind it? Surely there must be more to it than just going over due. If its any help my mum was overdue by 11 days with my sister and she was fine.
I don't think there is anything they will do to stop you from going over unless they agree to an induction, which they generally don't seem to do until you are 10-12 days over. 
As long as the baby is still wriggling it should be fine though, right?


----------



## topazicatzbet

just seen my mw and dont see anyone again til 29th (41w) for a s + s. think im gonna end up with an august baby.


----------



## mummySS

i'm not exactly sure of the science behind it hann, but i'm sure if the baby's wriggling then it's fine. My mum's just scaremongering :(


----------



## Hann12

Poor you - not what you need! Hopefully you won't end up that over due anyway! Actually hopefully none of us will!!


----------



## mummySS

haha yes hopefully none of us!


----------



## melissasbump

Oh Hann big hugs to you!:hugs: I know its not what you wanted to hear, the waiting game is so hard. I think what makes it worse is that a lot of beach bumps came early so has kind of given the impression to the rest of us its "the norm" even when we know it isnt deep down! 
If its any consolation if i go over i wont even get a sweep till 41 weeks! how crap is that!?

Simmy, dont like that overdue/stillborn story, think im going to avoid googling that one!

Fifi, i think its normal to want your mum no matter how old you get! The last couple of months has brought me and my mum really close which is kind of nice. Shes so excited about this baby its really sweet, although sweet may turn into annoying very soon! 

Tor, what have i got planned for this afternoon? NOTHING! lol, managed to get in the shower and wash my hair, what more do you expect? lol

Ive been getting lovely discharge all day today along with constant cramping, im not getting my hopes up anymore though, i either want my waters to go or a proper contraction to make me double over! lol


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Mel - I think you're right, I mean we are on the 12th July and there are only less than 10 of us still waiting, which bearing in mind it was July Beach Bumps, is pretty crazy! The sweep thing at 41 weeks might work in your favour as the mw today said to me that if the cervix is closed they really can't do one and they don't expect to even get close to doing until 40+4. I know they are attempting to do mine at 40+2 but if its like today they won't be able to. So that will be just annoying! They only did the internal today because of my back and not wanting me to go too overdue. I doubt they'll do anything much earlier though now.
Oh and I think you're right, best not to look into stillborns at 40+ weeks. Just concentrate on the fact that we can still feel our little ones so should be fine.

Fi - I am with you on hormonal and wanting my mum. I feel bad for you that yours is still in hospital :( Mine has generally been pretty good through out, though she lacks sympathy sometimes!

I'm meeting my NCT girls in an hour which will cheer me up. 
After that I'll be doing nothing as usual! I've nearly finished another book.....


----------



## fifi-folle

Simmy sorry your Mum is worrying you like this. Did you tell her it's upsetting you? If you worry about everything that can go wrong in pregnancy you would be in constant tears! 
Hann you never know things can change really quickly. I've found it's slightly easier not to obsess now that due date has passed. 
Mel- sounds promising!
Doods- hope you manage to get a nap today.


----------



## mummySS

Thanks guys sorry if i scared you, please dont let my mum affect all of us lol! Fifi, i did tell her to stop and that she was upsetting me, so hopefully that'll be the end of that. 

Talking of mums Fi - despite being a bit peed off with mine at the moment, I totally understand why you want your mum right now, it's completely normal, it's an iconic moment in our lives! I'm sad to hear your mum's still in hospital. I hope she can meet the baby as soon as possible. :hugs:

Hann, have fun with the NCT girls!

Mel - hopefully the cramps may turn into something but if not then enjoy chilling :)


----------



## melissasbump

Mildish contractions have been occuring in last hour or 2... seem to be getting a bit stronger....


----------



## melissasbump

They arent lasting long though... about 15 seconds every 15 or so mins.. dont know if this is right


----------



## melissasbump

do they start off mild or is it like the films when you all of a sudden get hit with a huge one?


----------



## mummySS

They can start off quite mild apparently, and then they can build up. Sounds promising!


----------



## Doodlepants

Sounds like this is it to me Mel- they'll get gradually stronger and closer together- don't worry about not knowing for sure- I only went to the hospital to shut Martyn up and was 6cms!
I'd leave it until they start getting so that you have to breathe through them then time them and maybe have a bath?
Mine were 5 mins apart lasting 45 seconds when they wanted me in but it was my second- they can be quicker and I live 30 mins away from hospital- 30 mins after getting there they were 2-3 mins apart so lucky I went when I did lol!- I'd call labour ward once they're 5 mins apart and see what they say- good luck- I'm pretty sure this is how Caz started out- was it you that had had your show? Is there any blood when you wipe now? Can be a good sign :) - PS- Sorry for the TMI question lol! I'm turning into one of those annoying non-pregnant people!!
Remember if things do slow again that all contractions are doing something :)
So exciting!


----------



## melissasbump

Thanks doods, shit i wonder if this is it? 
Still no blood, just lots of clear discharge...
I dont know whether to call OH or not....Hes 1 1/2 hours away...dont want to panic him if its another false alarm...


----------



## melissasbump

Doodles yeah had a show but its not had any blood.. jelly and snot like! lol


----------



## mummySS

what time's OH due back mel? if he'll be back in a couple of hours anyway then you might be ok? Why dont you wait an hour and then see...? does sound promising! hope it's not another false start for you!

where's Jen today? (probably peed off with us speculating over everyone who doesn't post every couple of hours, lol)


----------



## Jenni4

Haha!! Just caught up ladies!! I'm still here! Thanks for thinking of me! I wish i was in labor! I was walking around the mall with my hubby. Have yoga tonight...trying to stay on my feet!

Good luck Mel! I hope this is it for you!

Sorry about the appt Hann....it's hard getting your hopes up, especially after spending so much money on acupuncture... I know that one from experience! Hang in there with us...they all have to come out sooner or later!!


----------



## freckles09

Sorry to hear some if you are getting fed up. I know you all might not be getting a good nights sleep anymore being heavily preggers but defo make the most of sleep! Think I had about 3 hours of broken sleep last night. Wonder which one of you will be next to pop! Can understand your frustrations with people asking if baby is here yet!

Doodle I sympathise with the cluster feeds. Elliot's been doing it for over a week now - in the day and during the night *yawn*

I went to a BF class today which was really good! They showed me how to feed whilst lying down so I could rest / sleep. Plus I made a new mummy friend woo! It's the friendliest class I've been to so far. Was told elliot's mammoth feeds are normal - could be a growth spurt, colic or trapped wind! I keep gettin told it gets easier so am looking forward to that! 

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## freckles09

I took so long to reply I missed your post Mel! Sounds promising! My contractions started very mild. Even though they started about 5 mins apart the pain was only lasting about 10 seconds to start with then gradually got more painful.

Eeek keep us informed hun!


----------



## melissasbump

Simmy hes just left work anyway, he panics more than me bless him!

Jenni, there you are!!

Freckles, mine sounds similar to yours then, will keep you all updated! The BF class sounds good, ive made a note of a couple in my area in case but sounds like they are good mummy meeting places anyway so may go regardless! 

I so hope this isnt another false alarm....


----------



## Tor81

Hann, good idea putting an update on FB, hopefully that will stem the amount of questions!
I&#8217;m not sure if I&#8217;ve lost my plug, it was more like thick CM with blood streaked through it, no clumps or anything.

Fifi, do you chat to your Mum on the phone? I sometimes find it worse doing that, my Mum is the one person guaranteed to bring out my real emotions, I can&#8217;t suppress anything around her!! 

Maria, thanks for staying my text buddy! I can&#8217;t imagine being up 1am to 5am, they&#8217;re the worst hours to be awake, I guess I&#8217;ll find out the hard way soon(ish)!

Simmy, glad you enjoyed your lie in. I&#8217;m sure your Mum means well but that&#8217;s really scary thinking about babies being still born. Luckily my baby moves LOADS, but I still want him/her out so they&#8217;re easier to keep an eye on.

Topaz, that&#8217;s quite a big gap between MW appointments, but at least you know if you do go overdue you&#8217;ve got the sweep booked.

Mel, my sweep isn&#8217;t until 40+6 so pretty much 41w, but I&#8217;ve heard its not the ideal way to bring on labour (not that there is an ideal way) so maybe it is good to give your body a few extra days to do things naturally. 

Jenni, good that you&#8217;re staying active, the most I&#8217;ve done all day is housework. DH has said he&#8217;ll be home on time (whatever that means!) so after dinner I&#8217;ll make him take me out for a decent walk.

xx


----------



## Hann12

Oh Mel just saw your posts! How exciting, how are you doing now?

Tor - sounds like the show to me, thats the one that they say you can give birth within 48 hours so fingers crossed for you.

Freckles - glad that the BF class went well, I think I'm going to do one too when mine is eventually born ;)

Jenni - hopefully the walk today will encourage it out!

I reckon I should make more time to rest, I'm really not sleeping more than about 3 hours every night. I'll probably regret not resting when the baby comes!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Tor I do chat to her but can't for very long as she's not really supposed to be using her mobile (it's a neurology ward so there are some people on machines and stuff). Mine is really good at telling how I am really feeling but she's also got the midwifery knowledge so asks the questions that tell her as much as possible. I think poor DH is hoping I'm a bit more rational than I was last night. He keeps asking if I'm feeling better when he calls. 

Fx the walking does the trick girls!!
Mel - hope when your OH gets home labour really starts! (Obviously I'd prefer I went into labour first but I've given up on that idea, think baby wants to stay in there forever :haha:)


----------



## Tor81

Thanks Hann, my first "show" was now 60 hours ago though so no such luck!!
Did you have a good afternoon with the NCT girls?

Fifi, sounds like your DH is worried about what he's coming home to! Men are funny when it comes to dealing with our hormones & emotions!! I cried over where my DH put the toothpaste the other night... in my defence it is so frustrating, we have a pot for it but the latest toothpaste we bought stands on its lid & DH doesn't find it natural to put it in the pot!!!!

Mel, are you in labour?! How exciting, but so unfair, I'm before you in the queue. Hope you're ok? 

What do contractions actually feel like? I know everyone says you'll just know when they're real but I have no idea what to expect, I don't think I've had any BH. I'm pretty sure most things I feel are related to baby movements, even when they're really painful.

I'm currently vacuum bagging all my work clothes & bras which I know I won't be wearing for at least the rest of this year.

xx


----------



## Hann12

Tor thats a shame - i was clinging to that 48 hour rule - not that I've had any blood!!
I put my work clothes away too, feels good!

It made smile that both you and Fi said to Mel to get back in the queue - I'd feel like that too if it was me!! Its a weird feeling to be so happy for someone and so jealous at the same time!
Oh and as for what do contractions feel like, i would like to know too. The only thing i had was contractions that were like period cramping that went a bit into my back.


----------



## SugarBeth

Can't wait to see more babies being born! Good luck to everyone still waiting!

Here's my birth story. It's long and detailed so I'm going to link it. I've been editing it very slowly, but besides some spelling errors it should be about done by now! 

https://mommywishes4.blogspot.com/2011/07/my-birth-story.html


----------



## mummySS

You can all go ahead of me until Friday/Saturday, but at that point i want my baby out! :)


----------



## Hann12

Simmy I want mine out on Saturday (its due date), I don't think i'll get my way - stupid closed tight cervix grumble grumble ;)


----------



## melissasbump

Hiya.

its still happening and have increased in pressure in the last hour.
Tor what im feeling is a wave of extreme tightening, plus a cramp which pushes real deep into my back. Lasting about 20-30 seconds at this point.
The last one i had was the strongest so far. Im sorry for jumping the queue but even now im still not convinced that its just more teasing, will be interesting to see what happens over next few hours.


----------



## curlew

hi girls 

was about to have some chat but logan has just worken for a feed!! However I was wondering if any of you were in for challenging this lady's record??????

https://news.uk.msn.com/odd-news/articles.aspx?cp-documentid=158548251

Catch up in a mo.


----------



## mummySS

Lol, grumble away hun. 

I have a MW appt on Thursday morning (40+3) where i think they'll give me a sweep. But then obv that depends on my cervix, i have a feeling it'll still be tightly closed! 

My baby has been squiggling LOADS today. I did wonder if it was packing its bags :rofl: Any of you ladies with babies get more squiggling prior to birth??

Mel - any updates from you?


----------



## mummySS

Aah i just saw your update. Well they're not going away are they?! FX!

Curlew, omgggggg.....


----------



## samzi

nothing happening with me yet :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann12 said:


> Simmy - I knew nothing about the over due still born thing until I read it on google the other day. Whats the science behind it? Surely there must be more to it than just going over due. If its any help my mum was overdue by 11 days with my sister and she was fine.
> I don't think there is anything they will do to stop you from going over unless they agree to an induction, which they generally don't seem to do until you are 10-12 days over.
> As long as the baby is still wriggling it should be fine though, right?

I think one of the main reasons is placenta degradation which then stops oxygen etc BUT you don't have to be induced - it's YOUR choice and if you choose not to then they have to scan you very 2nd day I THINK [I haven't checked but that's what it used to be] and that's why a lot of hospitals make it sound like you have to be induced because obviously it causes them more work!! Going natural is always gonna be best for you AND baby in theory but if there is a medical reason i.e. placenta degradation then you need to look after you and baby!!



curlew said:


> hi girls
> 
> was about to have some chat but logan has just worken for a feed!! However I was wondering if any of you were in for challenging this lady's record??????
> 
> https://news.uk.msn.com/odd-news/articles.aspx?cp-documentid=158548251
> 
> Catch up in a mo.

That's nothing, haven't you seen this:

Indonesian woman gives birth to 19-lb baby
An Indonesian woman has given birth to an 19.2-pound (8.7-kilogramme) baby boy, the heaviest newborn ever recorded in the country, a doctor said on Wednesday.
https://s2.buzzfeed.com/static/imagebuzz/terminal01/2009/9/24/11/19-pound-baby-2067-1253806967-6.jpg
From what I remember it was because of GD but it was in 2009!


----------



## Hann12

Curlew that is a horrific article and no I am definitely not up for getting that record! 6 pounds not 16 please!! 

Mel - its all sounding really positive, I really hope it is!

Simmy - I have a feeling I won't get to have a sweep at 40+2 due to my cervix, plus she said you normally have to be 40+4 to get anything out of them. What a let down that will be! I think I just need to let nature takes it course clearly. 

Samzi - come and join me whinging!!


----------



## Hann12

OMG Eve - is that a normal sized baby next to it?? Thats just plain scary :)


----------



## Clareabell

Oh good luck Mel i hope it is the real thing. My contractions started slow and increased and got more painful in about the space of two hours!

I dont know how to describe contractions but will have a go. For me it started at the top of my bump and moved down through my back and bum and were so painful that I couldnt talk through them had to sway and zone out and remember to breath and not tense up as all i wanted to do was tense and close my eyes til it was over. I was unable to to sit down or llie down and nothing would make them feel better at all. However I did have back labour so may feel different for people that have a well behaved baby who stays in position. 

OMG at the size of that baby!!!! OWWWWWWW


----------



## BlueViolet

Jilly is asleep on my boob and somehow I can manage to type and she's not waking up. The pediatrician appointment this morning was great. She's exactly at birth weight. She gained 7oz since a week ago, so I'm thrilled. I was hoping for a bit more than that, but I'll take it. We can relax a bit with the crazy feeding schedule and then she goes back for another check in 2wks. 

:hugs: to all the ladies that are getting frustrated with being asked constant questions. I agree that you should try to get as much sleep now as possible. By the time I gave birth I hadn't slept in 3 nights and it definitely didn't help things. The MW even said to try to sleep through the beginning contractions. Of course I couldn't, but I tried. 

Mel, good luck with your contractions! For me it was period type cramping that got more and more painful and closer together. I hope this is it for you even though you're jumping the queue :) 

Hann, it's too bad the acupuncture didn't do what you hoped. It doesn't mean that things can't change rather quickly. 

Tor, hope hubby gets home soon and the "show" leads to some good contractions! Also, I didn't write a birth story yet...I did a summary on here, but I suppose I should start writing something before I forget it. To be honest, it didn't go according to plan and part of me wants to forget it, except for the last few minutes. And the toothpaste story was rather funny. My pet peeve has been my husband leaving dirty dishes on the counter or the table instead of putting them straight in the dishwasher. I haven't cried over it yet, but give me time :haha:

Simmy, good luck with the MW appointment! I hope the sweep does it for you :) Also, I got tons of movement the two days leading to my water breaking. I still wonder if Jill broke the water with all the kicking. And I can't believe your mom telling you that awful story when you're in the last stretch. Just remember that a large majority of pregnancies are perfectly normal. Plus, you can feel the baby kicking, so that's great :) 

Curlew, it's nice to hear from you. Hope things are going well with Logan :) 

SB, I'll check out your birth story soon. I just finished reading Blue Bear's. I loved the detail :) 

Fifi, I think being emotional is very normal at this point. It doesn't get any better for a while I'm afraid. I suppose our husbands just need to deal. 

Sorry if I left anyone out. I've been reading it all during feedings, but often I can't reply right away and then I forget a good portion. I should try to take a nap, but I don't know if that's happening. All this lack of sleep is seriously messing with my head :wacko:


----------



## BlueViolet

I totally missed the comments about the gigantic babies. Holy crap! I can only imagine how big those mom's bellies were prior to delivery. I felt gigantic as it was.


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> :hugs: to all the ladies that are getting frustrated with being asked constant questions. I agree that you should try to get as much sleep now as possible. By the time I gave birth I hadn't slept in 3 nights and it definitely didn't help things. The MW even said to try to sleep through the beginning contractions. Of course I couldn't, but I tried.

Same here, I had three nights of no sleep from early contractions and days of water leaking. I was falling asleep on the way to be induced. The only unnatural part of my labor was them giving me sleep meds so I could have enough energy to push later. I got about three hours, but it was enough - I didn't sleep again until a day and a half later!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yup that's a "average" sized baby next to it!


----------



## Hann12

Okay so you know that article about the big baby, as a laugh, to lighten the mood of me and my NCT'ers I sent it to them. I didn't really think about it but one of them has GD, however has managed it really well and been told her baby is not big (its predicted 7 pounds) and she has declined a sweep even and they aren't concerned it will be big. So anyway I included on the email the girl thats had her baby because I didn't want to leave her out and she came back saying 'Hannah that article is a woman who has GD, XXXXX has GD and she is already scared of having a big baby'

Now this girl has only met up with us a few times since our NCT class as she had her baby early so she doesn't know the girl with GD like I do. I have now sent the girl with GD a text saying sorry if the article upset her - it really shouldn't because as I said she has been told she is fine. But I'm just a bit peed off that this other girl has replied like that. 
I think I'm a bit more irritated by it because when I was having my 'melt down' last week I sent them all an email (again included her) saying how I was feeling and she replied saying 'why did I want my baby to be early and that I should learn patience etc, she also told the girl with GD that she shouldn't have a sweep because it interferes with nature and no need before 40 weeks. And that made me annoyed because she was desperate to get hers out when we met her at 37.5 and 38 weeks, she had a sweep at 38 week and one at 39 weeks (she went into the hospital both times to get them to do it saying she had been having contractions), and then she told them her waters broke at 39+4 and so she was induced, which she now says that actually she doesn't believe her waters actually did break so she was in fact induced unnnecesarily. 
It just annoys me when someone has such double standards and clearly just wants to always rule the roost. As she's had the first baby she wants to be the fountain of all knowledge and give her guidance everywhere. Instead its just a bit annoying as she is still only a couple of weeks ahead of us and doesn't know us as well as we all know each other as we have met loads. 
Arghh, its just made me angry. Sorry for the big rant!!


----------



## Clareabell

Hann that girl sounds like a trouble maker to me!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Clare - I think anyone that knows me knows that I'd never intentionally send something to someone to scare them just before their labour!


----------



## mummySS

Ooh yes, trouble. Dont include her on your emails any more! I think it's really off for her to reply like that. Did you hear back from the girl with GD?


----------



## Hann12

Yes - she was fine, said that she only has it borderline so it wouldn't worry her. I didn't think it would anyway, I think I know her pretty well by now to know she wouldn't get upset. Its funny how someone can make you feel really awful when you didn't have mean intentions in anyway!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Sounds like a stupid attention-seeker to me Hann!! Just ignore her, she obviously doesn't know what she's talking about and you know we've already talked on here about inductions unnecessarily anyways! She's probably just realised how stupid she was because you guys are all enjoying sleep and getting to do what you want when you want to and she can't! I'm not saying people with NB can't do stuff but I remember having Saraya and it was like a military mission just making sure I had everything in the change bag and the amount of times I had like a leaky nappy [hence my wanting to use cloth this time instead!] and had forgotten to put a spare set of clothes in... I bought so many freaking clothes in the early days because of leaky poo nappies... eugh!


----------



## Aaisrie

And I shared it with you guys and have no idea if anyone here has GD!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Eve - you might be right that she feels on the outside so is trying to show she is still well and truly part of the group. She singled one of the other girls apparently yesterday by inviting her out for a coffee with her baby but didn't invite the rest of us, and when we were all together on Sunday she gave the same girl a bag full of things that she found useful during her labour like lavender spray etc.


----------



## BlueViolet

Han, don't pay attention to that chick. Sounds like she just wants to get some attention. It's rude that she didn't invite the whole group if you guys always spent time together. 

Is anyone having issues focusing? I can't seem to do just one thing at a time. I always have to have something playing in the background -movie, music, etc. and then if I have some "free" time I run around like crazy trying to get a bunch of things done and I forget half of the stuff I was about to do. It's weird.


----------



## BlueViolet

Oh, yeah, speaking of forgetting. I was going to post these photos with the dog. He's been so protective of Jill since we brought her home. He constantly checks on her throughout the day :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0013.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0014.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Aaisrie

Can I ask some advice? Chris keeps talking about the name Amadeus, I know I mentioned it FOREVER ago as a possible middle name suggestion he'd made. Thing is I'm starting to feel guilty because Atticus is entirely MY choice and he doesn't like it. It was on my baby name list from years and years ago and he has made it clear how much he doesn't like it but has accepted it and stood up for it to family members who told me it was CHILD ABUSE to call my child that!

So I was wondering what everyone thought in terms of names which do you think is nicer or works better or any other opinions [GOOD OR BAD!!!!]. *I* want to call him Atticus but I'm wondering if I'm just being selfish by forcing a name he doesn't like...

Atticus Roman Christopher Boyce

or 

Amadeus Roman Christopher Boyce


----------



## Clareabell

I really like Amadeus as a name, but then im a huge to kill a mocking bird fan and like the name Atticus too! 

I think they are both lovely names :) and both work well with your other names. I think its important in you both liking the name though. Is he likely to throw it in your face in years to come that he didnt want it??

Choosing a name is soooo hard, we get weird looks all the time for the name Niamh, people cant understand the spelling at all!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Niamh is pretty common here and people think that's my name a LOT!

Gah I'm so confused... I think it's a head/heart conflict


----------



## Hann12

Eve - how do you pronounce it? Is it Am - a -day -us?
I quite like that. It really depends on how you feel about the name and whether you would end up feeling bad going with Atticus if you know Chris doesn't like it. I know he has accepted it but will he really be okay with it?


----------



## mummySS

Oooh I really like Amadeus! Not that I dont like Atticus (I love TKAMB too), but I think Amadeus would swing it for me. Sorry if that confuses you more!


----------



## absandjbs

Haven't been on in a while but had my daughter June 28, not July 8 :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann yeah, I love Atticus but I would say Amadeus would be up there of names I love but obviously choosing 1 means the other couldn't be used... I couldn't have an Atticus AND an Amadeus LOL And that's exactly what I wonder... will he throw it at me will it be something that comes between us?

Simmy THANK YOU! I'm already confused hence asking my most trusted bunch of girls!


----------



## Squeeker

Re: Amadeus vs. Atticus: Personally I would not use either name, but given a choice I would choose Atticus without hesitation. Every time I hear the name Amadeus I think of that stupid, stupid song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXs93KbBCgY


----------



## SugarBeth

Eve - I LOVE the name Atticus personally, it's been on my name list for many years as well.


----------



## Aaisrie

Squeeker that's one of Chris' fav songs LOL I appreciate your honesty. I like Amadeus because of both the meaning and it reminds me of Mozart!!

Thanks SB!


----------



## mummySS

Lol eve i was mainly thinking mozart too!

Ok, i have a question - when everyone says they feel 'twinges', what does that mean? I guess it could be different things to different people. 

Seriously my baby has not stopped wriggling today. I'm pretty sure this isn't twinges, but it's a little disconcerting...


----------



## Hann12

Eve - if you really like Amadeus too then maybe its better to go with that because you know Chris really likes it? Rather than risk something that he isn't too keen on?

Simmy - the twinges I've had have been period pains and some contractions coming in waves - but as I know from todays experience they can mean nothing! For me anyway.....
My baby is always super active, it amazes me that its wanting to stay in there as it feels like its fed up of having no room!


----------



## curlew

simmy - I would assume that we wait for everyone to have their bubs before transitting over as it would be nice to move en masse. Sorry your mum has upset you re the overdue baby but if its any help DS1 was three weeks late and he was just fine.

Hann - sorry the acupuncture doesn't seemed to have helped, amybe it just takes a day or two to kick in? At least you know it won't be any longer than two weeks which I know is not any comfort. My DS was three weeks late and I was going mental waiting around for him to come. Have to agree with the others that your nct 'friend' sounds like she may be feeling a bit left out as she has had her baby and is unable to join in with a lot of the chat/meet ups, but equally she does sounds like a bit of a mare too.

Squeeker - congrats on being on maternity leave. Hope you have some time to yourself before bubs comes along.

wez - Jonathon is such a cutie and well done on your birth sounds like quite a long time for the first stage but the second stage, whilst painful was relatively quick. Glad to hear his heart murmer has gone away.

mel - cool for losing your plug (somehow that doesn't seem right when I write it down but I know you know what I mean lol). Lol at DH and Jelly though. the contractions are sounding good, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Fi - totally natural to want your mum at this time. With both my kids my mum has been there for me after the birth and it has been so important to me as she is such a great support.

Doodles - hugs for Naomi cluster feeding. I am getting prepared for Logans next one which I expect with be at the weekend as he will be 10 days then. Hope you managed to get some sleep.

Topazi - fingers crossed you will go naturally before that.

jenni - hope you enjoyed your yoga.

freckles - sorry that Elliot is being a milk monster but glad you managed to get to a breastfeeding group and met some nice people. I am hoping to go to my local one once I can drive again.

Tor - sounds like your plug may be going too. Good luck.

BV - good news that Jillian has put on her weight. My MW is coming tomorrow to weigh Logan and am hoping he has put on some weight. Love the photos of Jillian with your doggie.

Eve - of the two names I prefer the name Atticus for much the same reason as squeeker as it always reminds me of the song.

AFM - went into town today as fancied some time out the house and needed to get a few bits. Left home at 10:30am and got back at 3:30pm a shopping trip which pre-Logan would have taken about 2 hours lol. Stopped twice for an hour feed each time!

MW coming tomorrow and hope Logan has put on weight as she mentioned a weight management programme if he hadn't! FFS he has only lost 8.9% and the norm is between 5-10% but apparently its a new intiative which even the mw doesn't agree with. She said that up til a couple of years ago they didn't even weigh breastfed babies. Anyway he has been guzzling milk every three hours for about 40mins at a time so should be okay.


----------



## Hann12

Wow curlew Logan sounds like he is doing great and so good that you were able to go out and shop with him so soon! 

Mel is still having contractions - keep your fingers crossed! 

So you know I said the mw had a feel of the cervix and it was closed so shf couldn't do a sweep, well I've just had a load of pink CM, literally loads, do you think that's the plug/show or just because she messed around with it and knocked it a bit so it's got a bit tender?


----------



## mummySS

Ooh could be the show Hann, especially if it's loads! But on the other hand, one of my NCT girls had a similar thing yesterday - the MW had the audacity to tell her she'd be in labour by yesterday afternoon, and was she f**k?? Of course not. So basically it could be but dont get your hopes up just in case. 

Lol did you text Mel, i did too! I hope i dont turn into one of these annoying texters with you girls :blush:

Curlew - thanks, it makes me feel better to know that your DS was 3 weeks late and was fine (but omg you must have been going out of your mind after 3 weeks!! just as well you had the planned section this time! That's great that you're getting out and about with Logan, really brave! Hope he has put on weight tomorrow - that's interesting that they didn't bother with that a few years ago, and hey we all turned out fine didn't we!


----------



## Hann12

Yes I text her, I don't think she minds though! 

I know I shouldn't get my hopes up, I guess if it is just a reaction to the poking it still might do some good?! Anything is better than nothing at the minute. 
Not really having pains with it though.....


----------



## mummySS

Wooooo i finally finished my work! :smug::wohoo: 

Blimey it took much longer than i thought - i haven't really used my brain in that way for a month. Well, i can relax and go into labour now. :haha:

Ps i can really see the tumbleweed tonight... I hope you are all having a wonderful night's sleep!


----------



## Jenni4

F**k!!! Up at 5am...can't sleep and wrote a pretty long reply to everyone....on my iPad and hit the ad next to the post reply button on accident and lost everything i wrote!! That pisses me off!!

Summing up.....

Mel....hope your yellow bum is on it's way....even though you skipped the line!!

Eve.... I like atticus, but maybe when the baby comes out it will look more like an Amadeus or Roman...maybe just wait...we changed names a zillion times...finally settled last week, but didn't tell anyone in case they hate it!!

Thinking I'm going to be the last bump standing as i can't get induced and am going to wait out the section for a while. Although all it takes is one weak moment and that section is scheduled!! Still trying to figure out how long I will accept monitoring before i give in....trying to do my research to figure out when the risk to myself and the baby becomes too great. 

Can't believe i started writing this at 5 and it's 5:40 now!! At least it passed some time....is insomnia a sign of impending labor?? Haha! I wish!!


----------



## Starry Night

absandjbs said:


> Haven't been on in a while but had my daughter June 28, not July 8 :)

Congratulations!!!:happydance: What a cutie!!

Caz - congrats on the safe arrival of Ajay!!

Mrs Wez - Jonathan is so cute!! Congrats.

I think we need to start an overdue club support group or something. I'm getting so 'bleeping frustrated!! I got more show this morning but it was brownish so I feel like things are not really progressing. I'm starting to get some really intense contractions that will seem to grow and come in regular intervals but then will just STOP!!! Gah! DH keeps saying, "why are you so upset, these are good signs" but I feel like I'm being teased. :cry::cry: Some of these contractions just right-out hurt. They should be real!! This evening I had contractions every 10 to 15 minutes that were growing in intensity over a 2 hour period and then they went away. 30 minutes later they came back at 20 minute intervals and wouldn't stop even while walking or changing position. And when walking they made me stop to catch my breath. But now it's been 40 minutes since the last one! I just can't stand it. And DH's optimism about how "the baby is going to come eventually" just isn't helping!!

Eve - sometimes a baby just looks like a certain name so I think it's OK to keep your options open. I have friends who had a certain name picked out and even named their son that when he was born but they weren't convinced he looked like that name so a few days later they changed it. I really do like Atticus though.


----------



## Jenni4

Hang in there Starry!! If it makes you feel any better....I've not had a show or a single contraction....at least you are being teased....i think the labor gods have forgotten about me!


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Jenni, it's so hard, isn't it? We just want our little ones to come and they're being so stubborn! Or our bodies are....I don't know what to blame. The labour gods, I guess... ha ha 

I just feel like I'm going to get to the doctor's on Friday and he'll say, "nope, still not dillated". Like, these contractions seriously hurt! I never thought they would be so bone-crushing! I was expecting a more organ-squishing feeling. My pelvic and pubic bones feel like a giant ketchup bottle that is having every last drop squeezed out. I would put up with them if it meant the baby was coming but they're fake!! Makes me scared for the real thing...if it ever comes, that is.


----------



## Jenni4

My dr said that every contraction is productive so it has to be doing something good for you!!


----------



## amand_a

Hello!

I have not had a chance to read back just yet, thought I would pop in and share a few pics with you. Little Billy is doing really well, although he was Jaundiced so been a lazy feeder. Although today he seems to be snacking every hr. 

I hope everyone else is well and big :hugs: to those that are overdue, I know its now fun DD was 9 days late.

Will try and catch up properly a bit later, its time for me to get the other little monkey up :)
 



Attached Files:







101_3734.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 5









101_3778.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4









101_3756.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4









101_3797.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## melissasbump

Well, painful contractions last night... went to bed.... woke up and NOTHING! Im so fed up right now.

Amanda, gorgeous pics, congrats again.

Simmy and Hann, i dont mind you texting me at all, il be doing the same to you both trust me!

Starry, sounds like my symptoms are very similar to yours, although yours is probably more frustrating being overdue.

Jenn, unfortunatly the yellow bump is well and truely still in there:wacko:


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks for sharing the pics Amanda! He's beautiful!! Congratulations!

:hugs: to Melissa...sorry everything has stopped, but at least you are making some progress....there had to have been some dilation with all of those contractions!


----------



## melissasbump

thanks hun, it does make me wonder though maybe its all in my head! Although im pretty sure its not!


----------



## Aaisrie

Well I brought the name conversation up last night and I told him what you'd all said and told him either we need to change the name or I need to have his backing on it. I said it wasn't fair for us to give him a name that I love and he hates. In the end he said he didn't HATE it that he was used to it now because we've used it so much and that it was too late to change it. I said it wasn't too late but he said no, that's his name. I felt like he wasn't really taking it all seriously and I ended up getting really upset about it because it's such a big deal if it's something he really hates. I even made that point that any time anyone has asked what his name is and we tell them he immediately jumps in with "It's not my idea, I don't like it" and I told him it can't be like that. Eventually he seemed to realise that I was totally serious and he said that he couldn't take that away from me and that because it had been used so much that he was used to it and he really didn't hate it, he did at the beginning, and that it had grown on him. So Atticus it is. I feel a LOT better having talked to him about it and had the conversation.

Thank you all for all your opinions and advice!!!!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Morning all!

So I wrote a big response to Starry and Jenni at 4.30am and the stupid bnb website failed so I lost it all. I was so annoyed. 
The general gist was;
Starry - hopefully all the positive signs means that you are going to be giving birth very soon, I really hope so. It all sounds like its going in the right direction :)

Jenni - I heard loads of people have no symptoms and just pop so I really hope that will be the case for you. I think you are being amazing to hold off on the c section and stick at the waiting game for the time being. I wouldn't blame you if you gave in at all but I think its great to stick at it for a bit longer and try to get the birth you really want. 

I am sending you both labour dust and hoping it all happens, certainly by the end of the week. Its funny but I am fed up and I'm not even at my dd, so I can't imagine how frustrated you all are. :hugs:

Mel - I'm so sad for you, I kept checking my phone in the night for updated and hoping it was all still happening. All this must be positive steps though. 

Eve - I'm glad that you had the name chat with Chris and feel its resolved and well done for really pushing him because you know it could have been the case that he said he didn't like it a while down the line. When I decided I liked Annabelle Greg said he did too but kept suggested loads of other names, we didn't really talk about it and a few weeks ago he said that he did like it and was happy with it but had been unsure at first because a girl in his office was Annabel and the name reminded him of her but she has now left. Sometimes talking these things out is all you need.

Amanda - what lovely photos and great to hear little Billy is doing so well! You look great in the photos by the way! Hope the recovery is going well!

AFM - I did some googling and the blood tinged CM i had last night will have just been because of the MW poking and nothing else, disappointing. Apparently the fact that there was a lot of CM can mean I lost more of the plug though so hopefully thats one positive. I had a bit of cramping last night but again its probably because of the internal and nothing else. Its so hard not to get your hopes up when there are little signs, though really thats all mine have been - little signs. I'm in the middle of people with none and people with lots. 
I was so 'meh' last night that Greg came home with a huge bunch of flowers and chocolates for me to cheer me up. He said that I've made such a good home for the baby that its so happy and safe it doesn't want to leave quite yet. I thought that was quite a cute way of seeing things. He is really trying to keep me sane :)
I have no idea what a nutter I will turn into when I reach the point of overdue!
Had another rubbish nights sleep too so having a really lazy morning.


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann I was actually quite calm when I went OD with Saraya but it was the txts from people that pissed me off!! I've still had no txts or questions this time!! LOL I'm wondering what that says about me that no-one has said anything to me about the baby being born!! Other than to keep my cervix shut for Lindsay's wedding but that was prompted by me so it's fine!!
My cervix is still really high too, I have tried a few times to reach it but can't so I KNOW it's high if I can't feel it at all. 
That's so sweet about the chocolates and flowers and what he said!!!

Chris is now playing his guitar [he's playing Johnny Cash because he knows I hate him] and singing... well if you could call it singing... he's amazing at the guitar but is tone deaf when it comes to singing!!


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha Eve that must be nice for you then!! I can't reach my cervix either - the mw barely could so it must be super high. I know that it can be high and just kick into labour anyway though.
I know the only known thing to help that is sex so might kick that into gear in the next couple of days but Greg works so hard I doubt he'll be up for lots of sessions just to try to shift the baby. I know it will come out when its ready. I'm strangely chilled about it today. I go through days of being totally anxious wondering when will it be and days like today when I'm just happy being me and my bump! I've planned a duvet day today - not had one since I gave up work weeks ago. 
I am hoping my FB update yesterday does the trick and people stop the texting - I think thats the thing sending me over the edge because I'm not even at my DD yet. 
Hopefully you'll make the wedding then little Atticus can come! I will definitely make the Harry Potter movie, thats for sure now, but so glad I booked it now.


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann maybe it's just the acceptance after the MW saying that yesterday? You've said for weeks if you thought it was gonna be "x" weeks that you'd settle yourself and be more patient so maybe that's why you feel better? I've had myself prepared for going term AT LEAST the whole pregnancy I think that's why the pre-term freaked me out so much because I wasn't prepared for it. Oooo Duvet day I'm jealous... I've already read numerous books and sang nursery rhymes today.... and I'm exhausted. Fortunately El Small Child is going to Nana's house tonight and we're going round for dinner too so it means no cooking, no cleaning dishes and no early morning wake up tomorrow. Soooo I think I'll have a lie-in tomorrow before the wedding which starts at 3pm. I've to take up the straps on my dress so they hold my giant boobies because I can't wear a bra with it! LOL
PLUS you will be pleased to know I've finally STARTED to pack my bag!! My mummy bought me a bunch of toiletries and things so I actually have things to pack now. Imogen is sending me her lansinoh as she doesn't need it now and some breast pads.... my bank account hasn't recovered from paying my car tax last month so we're too overdrawn to afford any of it right now!! Bad timing!! lol


----------



## Hann12

Eve it sounds like you have had the total opposite morning from me!! Hopefully a rest tomorrow will do you some good, then the wedding I'm sure will be a lovely day. I will be looking out for photos of you looking very pregnant and gorgeous! I have to say I do love your hair blond. 
I think you are right about the dates thing and the MW setting my expectations. I'm so much better when I think I know when something will happen, so if I think 2 weeks now then I will hopefully be fine and have my baby then. In the mean time I'm going to relax, see the friends I can before they pop, watch movies and read my book. 
My MIL just called and I told her I was tired and sent her on her way. I've not done that before but I'm having a selfish day where I'm just looking after me! I might not even go out and get dinner, Greg might have to! I just want to sloth around and do minimal stuff and not think about being pregnant (quite hard when you have a baby constantly wriggling and kicking though!)


----------



## Aaisrie

So proud of you for telling MIL to leave you alone!!! LOL Although I'm sure you were still horrendously polite!!!
You never know, now that you're relaxed that could be the thing that starts your labour LOL it's that same thing with TTC where the Dr's say relax and it'll happen!!!


----------



## Hann12

Lets hope so! Just had messages from 2 of the 3 NCT girls left to drop and they are both in labour - heading to the same hospital! I'm so happy for them. One had a show and now contractions every 8 minutes, and one had no signs at all! 
Gives me hope as they were only due Monday and Tuesday this week so barely overdue. 
I am going to try and be chilled out - they were both mega chilled out girls so reckon you must be right!


----------



## Tor81

Mel, such a shame that nothing came of all those horrible contractions, but its definitely not just in your head hun so dont think that. :hugs: I feel bad now for accusing you of trying to jump the queue.

Hann, I read that labour should start within 24-48 hour of a bloody show too, I was disappointed nothing started on due date so when I had blood the next morning I felt more optimistic but nothing has come of it. :nope:
So sweet of Greg to come home with flowers, chocolates & comforting words, its always so nice when the DHs come back in the evenings isnt it?!

Samzi, youre still hanging in there too then, I never realized pregnancy would feel like it lasts forever!

Jenni, I hate it when you lose a reply youve written, its so frustrating to write it again and you lose the will to write as much as you did the first time. Must be even worse at that time in the morning! Did you get some sleep in the end?

Amanda, thanks for sharing your photos of Billy, congratulations again.

Eve, good call talking to Chris about the name choice, these things can really bother you unless you get them sorted. Glad youre sticking with Atticus! :thumbup:

SB, thanks for sharing your birth story, it had me well up at 3 separate bits, so beautifully written.

BV, love the pictures of Jilly & dog! And great that shell happily sleep on you & let you catch up with your BnB friends. :winkwink:

Starry, sorry youre being teased by the labour gods. :hugs:

Curlew, hope the MW apt goes well today & Logan has put on enough weight. I didnt realise your DS was 3 weeks late, I dont think Ive heard of anyone going that far over before. And I was absolutely shocked by the 16lb baby, even more shocked when Eve trumped it with a 19lb baby!! :wacko:

Simmy, yay for finishing your work!! Im wondering if my baby is just waiting for me to finish all the little things Ive thought about doing while on mat leave As for the increased wriggling & squiggling, Im def getting that too, its actually getting quite painful, I can actually see the skin on my belly thinning out and every time I look I expect to see the stretch marks to start appearing.

Just drank a cup of tea & ate what I think were 4 chocolate biscuits (might have been 5, I wasnt counting!). So now Im going to sit on my ball & watch Holby City, then try and do a bit more on the cross stitch, I had no idea it would be this time consuming!

xx


----------



## Hann12

Tor - i considered getting a cross stitch to bide my time but had no idea where to buy one! I really hope things start happening for you too very soon. 
I've just read an article saying that relaxing the mind and not thinking about pregnancy and having the baby is the best way to go into labour (as per Eve's advice earlier) so I am most definitely trying to chill out.
Just found a copy of transformers the movie online so thinking I might watch that now! Though Greg will probably want to see it so I should maybe wait until tonight.
I am also planning a meal out on Saturday to celebrate my DD - thinking of curry ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann get one of the magazines. This months CrossStitcher has a free "london guard" kit [although you do need to get the needle it has everything else in the kit] and the instructions for how to are in the back of the magazine as well as a bunch of other charts :] I <3 cross-stitching!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Morning!

I can't believe that wasn't it Mel!! I was 100% sure I'd come on today and you'd have had your baby! :hugs: Like Jenni said- each contraction is doing something- hopefully they'll start up again xxx

Love pics Amanda!

Sending labour dust to all! :dust:


----------



## Hann12

Eve - I will check that out thanks!

Thought I'd post a 39+4 bump pic. 



Ignore the lack of makeup and the clothes - really in slouchy mode today!

Mel - I agree with Doods - it must all be doing something. I hope the next lot are the real thing for you :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Morning/afternoon all! 

Melly - argghhh can't believe it, it sounded so promising. I totally thought i'd wake up to some happy news! It's interesting that each contraction counts, i guess it's all working towards making that baby come out so hopefully not wasted! Must have been frustrating though. 

Hann - enjoy your day chilling! Have to say i've been pretty chilled and no sign of baby yet, lol. Think this bubba is too chilled out and last-minute like its mum, it just can't be bothered to pack its bags yet ;) So are you the last NCT-er standing? But you had the last due date anyway right? Aahh, I can see why you wanted to plan lots of stuff this week. I'm so jealous you have booked in for harry potter! I might do it too! Does it only come out on Friday then? 

Oh i agree with Eve - glad you told your MIL where to go, but i bet you did it very politely too, haha. 

Eve - sounds like you made the right call in discussing the name issue with Chris - i'm so pleased you've made your decision now, and even though i was rather partial to amadeus, Atticus is a very cool name and i'm glad that chris is on board with it now. Enjoy the rest of your afternoon and hope that A stays put for the wedding!

Oh and YAY for packing your hospital bag finally! I'm planning to look at mine today - i "packed" it ages ago, which basically consisted of shoving things in it with no organisation whatsoever. Need to double check i actually have anything useful in there... 

Amanda - adorable piccies of Billy, and you look really well! Btw did your itching stop as soon as you had him? I hope so!

Starry - i agree with the other girls, the signs sound very positive! Especially if it's painful. Hang in there, i feel like we may be hearing from you soon! Will you be able to update us without internet at home? do you have a text buddy? if you want to then i'm happy to PM you my number?

Jen - i agree with Hann, ultimate respect for hanging on for your VBAC. I can see how the section might start to look appealing after a few more days overdue! Oh it happens to me sometimes too on the iphone or ipad - it's so easy to click an advert instead of post reply - soooo infuriating!!!

Tor - enjoy cross stitching! I have to say it's never something i've felt like doing (being the undomestic goddess) but never say never - if I do a Curlew and end up 3 weeks late i might just find myself doing it! 

I just realised how different it is for me that Paul works from home. If he didn't i think i'd get much more bored and like a little puppy waiting for him to come home. 

Well, i'm feeling really good today - i didn't quite realise how much that work was weighing on me. Weirdly i actually enjoyed doing it (i know, crazy). But i feel good now it's done. The plan for today - my sis is popping by with the twins so i'll get lots of cuddles and funniness from them (16 months is an adorably funny age - especially when there's 2 of them!). And like Tor, slowly ticking things off my to-do list, really boring stuff like sorting the council tax, getting Paul registered at the local GP (because we all know that men NEVER do these things themselves), blah blah blah. 

Enjoy the day!

x


----------



## mummySS

Looking good Hann - still very cute and neat! and the rest of you super skinny! :D


----------



## Tor81

Hann, you still look so slim, apart from your cute bump. You don&#8217;t seem to have hamster cheeks & double chins like I do!! Good idea about going for a curry on your due date. Is it the new transformers film you&#8217;ve found online?

I got my cross stitch from Hobbycraft, they have a ridiculous amount of choice, think I spent half an hour trying to choose!
Eve, how do you have time for cross stitching? Is it just because I&#8217;m a first timer or do they always take this amount of hours?!
Simmy, definitely a good thing to do to make the hours pass quicker if you need that!!

Maria, thanks for the labour dust, I&#8217;m trying to waft it off the screen. 

Mel, how are you feeling today hun? A few people now have said about thinking it was the real thing but going to bed and waking up with it all gone. You&#8217;d have thought it would be a good idea to get rest in early labour, but I think if it happens to me now I wouldn&#8217;t want to go to sleep in case in stopped!

Simmy, how do you get on with you being at home and Paul working, do you bug him at all? It&#8217;s sad but true, by the end of the day I&#8217;m definitely like a puppy dog waiting for DH, when he gets home I practically follow him around the house.

I&#8217;ve just realized the time & that its now pretty unlikely my baby will be born on the 13th, so I&#8217;m secretly pleased about that. 14th is a good birthday though, come on baby&#8230; let&#8217;s avoid that sweep.

xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Sorry to hear it didn't come to anything this time Mel, as others have said every contraction counts though, one less to have in active labour! :)

Eve I didn't contribute last night but I personally prefer Atticus, but glad you came to a joint decision. 
For us I am keener on the boy name we've chosen and DH is on the girl name (Cameron and Cassandra/Cassie), but we'll probably go with something completely different!

Despite not getting to sleep til 2am I've been up, stripped the bed, got is washed and hung out, cleaned the bathroom, done the recycling, been to library and dropped my friends' keys off as they're back from hols and had my lunch! Don't know where this energy has come from but I'm not complaining. Also got cat flap installation organised for Friday and organised new boiler for next month. Hopefully with all these jobs done baby will come!!!

Sorry for missing so many people :blush:
Hope the babies are doing well and more bumps pop in the next few days x


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for the kind messages about my bump, I'm hoping the baby isn't too big too! 

Tor - I'll look at hobbycraft online too. Yes it's the latest transformers, it's so far not too good! Passes the time! 
I'm like that when my hubby comes home, following him around and wanting to hear all about his day! He would get no work done if he worked from home! 

Fi - maybe the burst of energy is a prelude to labour, hope so! I've gone into reverse, did have energy but not now! 

Secretly glad my baby won't be here today on the 13th too!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Tor a small one normally takes a few hrs. The good thing about some of the magazines is they'll tell you how many hrs estimated to complete it. I find the longest time is rethreading the needle and tidying the back [pulling the thread through when you've gotten to the end of it]. Some people have like lots of needles and start off by threading each colour onto a needle and then they just have to lift the needle with the colour they need. What sort of size is your pattern?

I almost wish Atticus had been born today because I just realised it's Patrick Stewart's birthday today!! I sooo love him!


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks for the comments etc on the name thing. I'm totally thrilled it's still gonna be Atticus and feel soo much better that it's all been cleared up BEFORE he's here!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies.

Eve, glad you got the name dilemma sorted out!

Curlew, hope Logan put on weight, he sounds like a great feeder! cant believe your DS was 3 weeks late!

Simmy, glad you finally got your work finished!

Jenn, so annoying when you lose all your text isnt it! I wonder who WILL be the last bump standing...

Starry, the teasing is horrid isnt it!

Hann, yay for the flowers and chocolates from Greg! Its nice when they are thoughtful isnt it!
Well done for sending the MIL on the way too! Great bump too! so neat!

Tor, dont feel bad! lol. Hope you enjoyed Holby and the ball bouncing! 

Doodles, thanks for your kind words, i feel a bit embarrased now that i was wrong, i think next time il keep quiet till im actually in hospital! lol

Fifi sounds like you have had a productive day! Apparently you get a burst of energy before labour so maybe you wont be waiting long!


Well ive been in a fed up sulky mood all day, partly why i havent posted much, didnt want to bring the mood down!
I got up early then went back to bed until about 11.
OH has been off work today and i think he wishes he hadnt bless him! I just dont understand how things can just disappear i really dont!
We went to Sainsburys this afternoon and after walking around for about 10 minutes i nearly doubled over with pain under my bump, i just dont get it, since ive been home its worn off a bit although still got some tightenings but im just gonna ignore it all now..
On the upside my online sale slot at Next starts at 6pm so im gonna kill some time mass ordering a load of stuff i dont need! they have some really cute baby clothes half price and also going to order myself some tops and maxi dresses for after the birth whenever that will be!
Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## mummySS

Wow Fifi productive day! I've not been that good. My sis came round but the twins were sleeping in the car so i didn't get any cuddles :( Disappointing as i dont know whether i'll see them now before the baby comes... They were my original babies, honestly i love them like they are my own kids :cloud9: If it weren't for them i probably wouldn't have gotten round to having a baby just yet!

Right, i am slowly getting through my to-do list. So borrringggg...


----------



## mummySS

Aww melly :hugs: I'm not surprised you've been a bit peed off today. We'll try not to get you all excited next time... If you're looking for distraction, not sure if you're into it but it's wednesday which means Apprentice tonight! woop woop!


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Everybody!! Can anyone else not believe that we have had only one birth in the last 6 days?? I think there are 5 or 6 of us overdue now! Strange! We had so many early babies it was beginning to feel like the norm to go early! Even if it's not me, we need some more babies here to get the ball rolling!!


----------



## Hann12

I have no idea how the next sale thing works so I'm not part of it, probably saved myself a fortune though! Hope you get some nice stuff Mel! 

Simmy - yay for apprentice night, burns an hour of the dull evenings tv! 

I've been feeling sick for the past couple of hours. Got really bad indigestion even though I last ate about 5 hours ago!


----------



## melissasbump

Simmy, yay i love the apprentice!!

Hann ,you have to be a GOOD Next customer in the 1st place to get in on there VIP sale, im well chuffed as everything i ordered was in stock and so did nearly £400 in half hour! lol, that wasnt just my stuff, that was stuff for OH as well and half of it will be sent back most likely!
Indigestion.... nasty stuff.

Just had major clear out and have started mild contractions again.. im just ignoring...


----------



## Hann12

Wow £400 is loads! Hope you got some nice stuff! I rarely shop there so I wouldn't count! Maybe I will with the baby though. 
Don't think about the signs - hopefully things will progress but at least if you ignore it you don't get disappointed of it doesn't. 
Yes indigestion is rubbish! 

Our friend is meant to be on the apprentice tonight, hope he hasn't been cut out!


----------



## melissasbump

your friend? whats he doing?


----------



## Hann12

He is interviewed in the pie shop asking what he thinks of the pies! Quite funny!


----------



## melissasbump

Cool will look out for him! Lol x


----------



## DragonMummy

£367 here!!

All of harrys next years wardrobe, winter stuff for sophie, clothes for me and mart and 2 bales of towels. Love the half price-ness!


----------



## Hann12

He wasn't on it! They cut him out :(


----------



## Hann12

Oh well done linds! You sound like you bought loads! 
Maybe I'll be on the next sale list another time. It's probably saved me a lot of money not buying now though as I probably don't need anything much!


----------



## melissasbump

I dont either hann but its still fun! X


----------



## DragonMummy

I started getting the vip invites when I was on mat leave with harry! boredom plus credit = big spender!


----------



## Hann12

I never even knew they did VIP invites! Ha ha probably a good thing though as I would over spend! I am looking forward to getting some new clothes when I've slimmed down a bit though. I will probably miss all the sales by that time though!


----------



## BlueViolet

Mel and DM, congrats on the shopping deals! Sounds like fun. I bought a frame and a nursing cover. I'm trying to resist the impulse to buy a ton more stuff. We got Amazon Prime and with the 2 day shipping it's so tempting to just click away. Here's what I got. Can't wait to do the foot mold for the frame.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002W5LOA6

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D86WC6 

I'd be more excited about the shopping, except I had to take our dog to the vet for an irritated paw he's had for weeks and the bill was rather steep. Grrrrr! I hate how much they charge for a few minutes of their time and a quick shot.


----------



## DragonMummy

bv what annoys me is that vets only charge that because they CAN!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Yeah, what else can you do if you need the medicine...can't get it without a prescription and can't get that without a "comprehensive" exam that costs an arm and a leg.


----------



## Hann12

BV I love the foot mould! We have one but not as nice as that!


----------



## DragonMummy

Let me know how you get on with the nursing cover, BV. I'm making do with nursing tops, cardigans and muslins! Might see if I can find a bigger moulding kit and do Sophie's next to Harry's.


----------



## samzi

hi ladies. still no news from me but i have my sweep tomorrow so hopefully it'l help start things off


----------



## Hann12

Good luck samzi - hope it goes well and starts things moving for you!


----------



## Hann12

Taken a load of gaviscon and still have indigestion! Haven't had it this bad since the week I found out I was pregnant! I can't even rub my stomach to sooth it as the baby is there! Hope it goes soon!


----------



## Tor81

Fifi, energy spurts are common just before labour starts so fingers crossed!!

Eve, my cross stitch is 20cm x 20cm and has a lot of different colours. I think you're right about the threading, finishing off, and deciding what order to do things takes the most time.*

Mel, sorry you've had a tough day, it's completely understandable. Did you get some nice stuff from Next?

Linds, sounds like you've cleared Next out of little boy clothes! Are they really great bargains?

Simmy, sorry you didn't get hugs with the twins.

Hann, sounds like your baby might have a lot of hair, isn't that what indigestion means?!

BV, hope your doggy is ok.

Samzi, good luck with your sweep. A friend of mine had one today & described it as "interesting but uncomfortable"! She is now 2cm dilated though.

AFM, went to cinema and saw Bad Teacher, it was ok for getting out of the flat but I certainly wouldn't recommend anyone to rush out and see it, besides you've all got HP to look forward to.

Had a nap this afternoon and didn't wake up until 5 so not too sleepy now. DH & I also DTD tonight as I think that's the only proven self induction technique isn't it? *

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Tor that'll take you a while!!!! When I say small is on average 3-4hrs I'm talking like a few inches in size!!!


----------



## Hann12

Tor - hope it works! I'll be trying that again this weekend, when we did it last weekend I got 3 hours of contractions a few hours afterwards so it def does something! 
That is a big cross stitch! Post a photo when you are done!

I had no idea that's what indigestion meant, I've not had it the entire pregnancy and now I'm curled up in agony! Hope it goes soon, it's the type that hurts when you breath! 

Good idea going to the cinema to relax and take your mind off baby. That's what I'm hoping Harry potter will do for me on Friday. Btw - transformers is not worth going to the cinema for!! It was really long too!


----------



## mummySS

how on earth are you guys managing to DTD? we did tonight but it was a bit of a kerfuffle, we spent most of the time laughing at my lack of maneuvrability (but got there in the end lol!)....


----------



## Hann12

Morning. Rubbish night, had severe indigestion until about 3am then cramping after that. Both have gone now and I just feel sick and exhausted :( 
Going to stay in bed this morning and try to rest. 

Hope you all are doing better and that there is some positive baby news :)


----------



## mummySS

Sorry bout your rubbish night Hann. Mine was lousy too. 

Off to the hosp for my 40 wk appt! I can honestly say the last thing I feel like doing right now is going to the hospital, I just want to sleep!

Happy Bastille day... Will we have any babies today.......?

:dust:


----------



## caz_hills

Hi everyone,

hann - sorry you had a rubbish nights sleep. Hope you feel better soon.

Simmy -Dtd isn't easy when you are so far gone!!!

AFM - am lurching on here Reading posts when I can. We got home with Ajay yesterday at 5 pm and made it through the night!!! Will try and catch up soon properly and update you on our little journey too. He is amazing, so worth it but I have been v v v emotional. Tosay feels good though! xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Simmy it's a struggle! My main problem is that if I climax I end up with what I can only describe as a migraine, I don't normally get migraines, grr! So I'm not as keen to DTD now as I was!!! But even my Mum was suggesting it as a way to bring on labour, thankfully she didn't say it outright but rather referred to the use of prostaglandins!!! She was also trying to convince me that if they offer to induce me I should take it, could really have done without that. There are downsides to having a midwifery tutor as a Mother!!!

Caz - yay for being home with Ajay!
Hann - hope you feel better!
Tor- hope you managed to get to sleep eventually
Samzi - good luck with the sweep (I've had 2 already, hope you don't have to go through more than 1! got another tomorrow too)
Jealous of the Next sale shopping. DH is so happy I wouldn't let us find out the sex as he thinks it's saved him a good £500 at least!!!

AFM - been up since 6am, already done washing and hung it out, made scones and heading off into Edinburgh to see a friend, I decided sod it I need to get out. If I go into labour DH works on the outskirts so can come and get me and the car! My friend wants to train as a Doula so could be good practice for her!!!! :lol:


----------



## Hann12

Morning again. So MIL woke me up yesterday and my mum woke me up today 9.05!why??? Just to see how I am! I was so short with her, but I'm so annoyed as I haven't gone back to sleep! 

Anyway, Fi you are being very active, could be that nesting instinct, though be careful because if you do go into labour you will need your energy! I hope it happens soon and that the sweep is successful tomorrow! 

Simmy - it's awkward DTD I would admit, who knows if it's helping either. Hadn't on Tuesday as my cervix was still shut! 

Caz - yay for being home! Post a piccy of Ajay when yiu can but he sounds such a cutie! How much did he weigh? I haven't put that on the graduate page. 

Haven't heard from my NCT friend since she said she was going into hospital at 3pm yesterday but the other one who is in labour called the hospital this morning and was told that because she was able to speak (her contractions were every 5 minutes for 1 min) then she can't come in and that there were no mid wives for the birthing centre anyway as they are all busy in the labour ward! I do not know what us happening at my hospital but it started with not being able to get appointments with mw's for the past couple of weeks and now it sounds like you can't give birth there! Makes me slightly nervous! 

Cramping has come back but that means nothing. I think the baby must be a Harry Potter fan and is going to let me see the film! Greg is thrilled ha ha!!


----------



## mummySS

Wow fifi busy day, you definitely seem to have a burst of energy at the mo!

Hann - apparently there's a baby boom... My new localcommunity MWs were the same, they couldn't fit me in for another 3 weeks. In hindsight I'm glad I stayed at Ealing hospital - cos it's so crappy there's hardly anyone registered here lol. Having said that I've been waiting for my appt now for about 40 mins, grrr. 

Caz - good to hear from ya, glad you're home safe and sound with ajay! Glad you're feeling good today, I can only imagine the first few days are tough, especially if you are in hospital still. Can't wait to see piccies!


----------



## melissasbump

Morning, 

Samzi good luck with the sweep today!:thumbup:

Tor well dont for DTD! hope it does something!

Linds yay for the Next sale, most of the stuff i got was for me and OH but we did get a few baby grows and sleepsuits, and of course the towel bundles are such a bargin!

Simmy, hope your appointment goes well! And whats Bastille day?

Hann, boo for heartburn, its suprising you have got it so late really, mine has improved the last couple of weeks since the baby has dropped i think! At least you will get to see Harry Potter, we have said if baby still isnt here by Monday we may go then, still catching up on the old films at the mo!

Fifi, ive got to agree with you, staying team yellow has definatly saved us a lot of money on baby clothes too, only last week we were drooling over the baby Baker in Debenhams!
Have a nice time in Edinburgh with your friend, we are hoping to go there for a weekend break next year, do you know when the giant pandas are arriving at the zoo?

Caz, glad you are safely home and Ajay is doing well, cant wait for your birth story and pics, i am very jealous seeing as we had the same DD!! XX

Well AFM, My parent are coming to take us out for lunch today, only for pizza or something, im still very crampy and contractions began again last night when i went to bed, so i told myself if its real then they will wake me up... they didnt and i slept really well!
Cant belive im 1 day off my due date! Got MW appointment tomorrow, not that she will do anything different! xx


----------



## Hann12

Mel you never know, she might sweep you, not that the offer did me any good but with all your contractions you might be much more favourable! 
I definitely don't have heartburn, had that loads in pregnancy this is very different, like stabbing pains in my stomach. It's much more indigestion. Luckily it's given me a few hours relief at the moment. 
Enjoy the pizza! 

My nct friend gave birth this morning! Very exciting! 

I just split a load of blue nail varnish remover all over the carpet (cream carpet) - stupid! Just had to scrub the floor and hope it comes off! 
What a great day I am having!!


----------



## Hann12

Simmy - hope you get seen soon! How crazy about it being a baby boom!! It certainly appears to be the case at our hospital though!


----------



## melissasbump

My MW said that July is a fairly quiet month for her in terms of due dates, weird huh?
I doubt very much il get a sweep tomorrow to be honest, she seemed fairly definate last time saw her that it would be 41 weeks, the problem is i can only see her on fridays at my GPs so minimum would be then.

Yay for your NCT friend giving birth!

Keep reading threads in third tri where people are thinking they are in labour having had the same symptoms as me and then an update to say they have had the baby! just like that! lol! so frustrating! x


----------



## Hann12

That is frustrating! It has to happen sooner or later though right?! 
My two NCT friends (the one given birth today and the one in labour now) had no signs at all - the one just given birth didn't lose her plug, have a bloody show, no cramping and no contractions, she just went into labour 2 days after her dd. The one in labour now had a bit of cramping but her baby wasn't even engaged, she lost her plug on Tuesday and had bloody show yesterday morning and should have her baby today. I guess everyone is different! 
I hope mine is only a couple of days late if it has to be late, I can't see it coming before Saturday though. I keep holding on to the words the MW last week said to me that most first timers are 4/5 days late - that I could cope with. Rather than this weeks one who said 10-12 days late and likely induction!


----------



## Hann12

Oh one excitement - if you can call it that (small things) - I have lost 2 pounds this week so now I only have 23 pounds to lose!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, dont talk about weight, i got on the scales the other day... well it was not good put it that way!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Sorry haven't had a chance to catch up properly. Just so none of you think I'm in labour, I'm not! I'm just about to hop in the shower before shoehorning myself into my dress to go to the wedding!!!! 
Will hopefully catch up tomorrow... or failing that this weekend [considering tomorrow I have my MW appt amongst other stuff!! LOL
Have a good day!!


----------



## Tor81

Eve, yep this cross stitch is definitely taking a while! Almost finished all the crosses now so probably tomorrow I&#8217;ll get to start on the back stitch which is all the black outlines. But I can&#8217;t actually finish it until I know the name, birthdate & weight of my baby!!
Hope you have a fantastic day at the wedding today, post some photos of you all dressed up.

Simmy, DTD isn&#8217;t quite the same, I had the giggles last night which detracts from the mood slightly, and I can&#8217;t completely relax.
Hope your 40w apt went ok & they didn&#8217;t keep you waiting too long.

Hann, sorry you had a bad night & then get woken by your Mum. Mine knows that I try and nap if possible in the day so will always text me before calling, maybe you could ask your Mum & MIL to try that?

Caz, good to hear from you, glad Ajay is doing well, and don&#8217;t worry about being emotional, I think its inevitable. Like the others, I&#8217;m looking forward to a full story & photos.

Fifi, glad you&#8217;re getting out today, it&#8217;s easy to just stay stuck inside but I guess we should make the most of our freedom before leaving the house becomes a military operation with a baby!!

I agree with Fifi & Mel about how staying Team Yellow saves a fortune, I&#8217;m pretty sure baby&#8217;s wardrobe would be overflowing by now if I knew whether I was buying pink or blue!!

Mel, hope you enjoy lunch with your parents, pizza sounds yummy.

AFM, still no signs, was at least hoping last night&#8217;s frollicks might have aggravated things. MW receptionist called this morning asking if I still needed tomorrow&#8217;s appointment, she said when I was in last week she really didn&#8217;t think I&#8217;d be back this week. I know I&#8217;m getting a sweep but do you think they&#8217;ll also book me in for an induction date as I&#8217;ll be 10 days overdue by next Tuesday? Absolutely gutted that I might miss out on the delivery suite/water pools. 

Baby has been very quiet the last couple of days, definitely still moving (just had an ice lolly and got a wriggle and kick), but a lot less than usual, maybe conserving energy because baby knows something I don&#8217;t, or wishful thinking?!

xx


----------



## Hann12

Tor - I hope the mw appointment goes well tomorrow - would be interested to hear what they say to you about booking an induction because I don't know when mine would get booked in either.

Mel - I read that in the lead up to labour you can lose 1-3 pounds in water. Obviously I don't feel like I've lost anything but I'm no complaining!

The indigestion is back....grrrrrr

Oh and just been on the sweaty betty website - they have 50% off their clothes and shoes etc and a further 10% off sale items if you put the code 'exclusive' in, so I just got 3 pairs of trainers, some tracksuit bottoms and a gym top for £168 - they are the reebok easytone, gymtone and runtone trainers which normally cost between £85-£100 per pair so got a real bargain! I am getting my stuff ready to get fit again for when the baby comes. I can also return to the shop in town which is pretty good. 
Might be a lot of money to spend but I figure I'm not spending much this month as I'll be in all the time so good time to get them!


----------



## mummySS

Hi All, well i'm back from the hospital appt (and ikea - argghhh, didn't love that at all). 

They gave me a sweep, which tbh didn't seem to do much. The baby is only 1/5 engaged (although last week it was not at all), and she said my cervix was soft but still high... As i am 40+3 today, they have booked me in for an induction appointment on 23rd July (next Sat), at which i'll be 40+12... which is standard apparently, at least at my hospital. God i REALLY hope i dont have to wait that long! 

Re: DTD, i'm glad you all have similar experiences, I thought i was being really incompetent lol! It was not made much easier by the fact that i can't kneel at the moment cos my knee still hurts from the fall last week. My body is a mess from every angle, lol!

Mel - Bastille day is the french independence day. I did wonder about having a bastille day baby but it looks like that's not going to happen!

Eve - enjoy the wedding, look forward to seeing piccies!

Hann - wow that's very organised with your shopping for fitness stuff! 

I agree with you all about staying team yellow - i would have bought SO much stuff by now if i knew the sex! And i'll probably have my hands too full afterwards, which is just as well really :)

Tor - i\m pretty sure they'll book your induction, based on what happened to me today... 

x


----------



## Hann12

Yay for the sweep Simmy! At least they could do one, even if the cervix was high. I hope they can do one for me on Monday but I have a feeling mine will still be closed. :(
I think I'll have to get booked in for an induction too - unfortunately that won't be until 28th July! That really is miles away - well 2 weeks anyway!! I hope my baby decided to join the world before then. I have given up encouraging it out though - can't even be bothered to walk! The only thing I'm still doing is taking a RLT tablet a day. I also might convince the DH to DTD but so far thats not proved to help my cervix. I think I'm resigned to the fact that what will be will be! Big sigh!


----------



## Jenni4

hi! Still here...had a bit of a scare today and still not feeling well...was at the mall having a playdate with Audrey and almost fainted like 4 times and was very dizzy. I called my OH to come and get me and take me to the dr. So....everything checked out fine, BP, urine, baby. They said I have just worn myself out and needed to rest. So...at home resting with a headache.. Blah blah blah...


----------



## BlueViolet

Good morning, ladies! (or afternoon for the UK)

Last night was rough. Jillian refused to go to sleep. She would sit quietly in her bassinet for 5 min and then start crying. I got out of bed so many times that I felt like I was about to lose it. I caved and brought her into bed with us and she was happy as a clam being held. As soon as I thought she was asleep and tried to put her in the bassinet she would start to cry. I still don't know what's going on. I probably slept a total of two hours on and off. On top of it, feeding has become painful once again. I thought I had the hang of it and now towards the end of a feeding she really clamps down and it hurts so badly. It feels like she's got teeth. Last night I was letting out some quiet swearing trying not to wake up my husband. 

Jenni, hope you feel better soon! I would have guessed that you might have been dehydrated, but what do I know? It stinks you have a headache on top of it all. :hugs:

Simmy, glad you got a sweep and an induction date, even though it's not for a while. Also, good for you for DTD. You'll miss it after you give birth. Ironically, now I'm much more able to without a giant belly, yet I'm not allowed anything for 6 weeks. I can't even jump in the pool. 

Tor, good job on the cross-stitch and for DTD also. Hope it pays off. My husband's aunt sent us a cross-stitched peg pillow she made. It's beautiful. I haven't cross-stitched in a long time. I had decorated a bib years ago as a surprise for a friend and ended up keeping it...I know, I'm awful. 

Han, I hope you don't have to wait until your induction date. Also, well done on buying exercise gear. You look great, so I don't think you'll need very long to get back to your normal shape. I think you'll bounce back overnight and make the rest of us jealous :)

Mel, :hugs:! It's not fair that your body is playing games on you, but one way or another, you will have a baby soon and that will make all the waiting worthwhile :)

Eve, have fun at the wedding! Hope the cake is delicious.


----------



## Tor81

We had a flat viewing this afternoon & I didn&#8217;t fancy being in so went out for what was meant to be a quick walk just to miss them, but have only just got back (4 hours later!). Ended up buying lunch and sitting outside in the sunshine, wandering around a couple of shops & then getting a manicure!! Almost stayed for a pedicure too but decided to spread the excitement so have booked that for tomorrow morning.

Simmy, glad you got a sweep & booked in for an induction, it&#8217;s all progress.

Hann, I will let you know if I too get an induction date at my appointment tomorrow. Well done on your sweaty betty bargains, I can&#8217;t wait until me & baby can hit the shops & stock up a new wardrobe (I&#8217;ve not warned DH about these plans yet!), decided I&#8217;d quite like a new &#8220;look&#8221; when I&#8217;m a yummy mummy!

Jenni, that must have given you quite a scare at the mall, glad your DH came to your rescue & that you&#8217;re ok. Make sure you put your feet up for a bit.

BV, rubbish that you can&#8217;t even swim for 6 weeks, I hadn&#8217;t thought about that. And I&#8217;m not surprised you kept that cross stitch you did, after all those hours I&#8217;d be worried the person I was giving it to would have no idea how much effort had gone into it. They look deceptively easy.

Oh, and I think I said in my last post about baby not moving much, I&#8217;m not worried any more because while I was trying to relax having my manicure baby had a mega squirming session, made me feel a bit sick!!

xx


----------



## Hann12

Jenni - that sounds awful, you probably are a bit dehydrated but it might also be your body getting ready for labour (hope so!) so definitely good to relax. It must be hard as its so hot where you are. Hope you feel better soon but I hope even more than you go into labour asap.

BV - sounds like you had a rough night, the BF sounds really hard work. I'm wondering how I'll cope! You sound like you are doing really well though, 2 hours sleep must feel like nothing, and Jillian however cute was a little monkey for keeping you up. Hopefully she will sleep better tonight!

Tor - funnily enough I might get a manicure tomorrow, had just been thinking that when I saw your post. I'll have had 2 miserable days in by then so I should probably head out.
Did you go for a colour on your nails? I was thinking either light pink or a french manicure - don't want it to look chipped by the time the baby comes though. 
Also good news on the baby moving - big relief. Mine is constantly wriggling.

Feeling rubbish again now, indigestion is back and stabbing at my stomach, cramping is there, back ache high up and to top it off the baby wriggling against my stomach makes it even more uncomfy. I am boring myself with the moaning!!


----------



## samzi

decided against the sweep today, so still waiting for little lady to make an appearance on her own accord.


----------



## BlueViolet

Tor, glad you had some good wiggles during the manicure. Sounds like you had a great day out :) I'm going to attach pictures of the cross-stitch pillow we got as a gift and the bib I made many years ago (I stitched my maiden name initial, so it must be from about 5-6yrs ago). 

Hann, thanks for the kind words. It's been a challenge at times, but it's worth it. Of course, now she's sleeping great in her swing (going on 3hrs now). I wish I would have taken a nap instead of drinking coffee. Lesson learned. Maybe I'll become nocturnal and sleep during the day. 

I hope you feel better. That indigestion does not sound like fun. Is there something you can take for it? At the very least yogurt should help regulate your digestive track a little. It stinks the kicking is uncomfortable, but at least you know the baby is healthy and happy in there. :hugs:

Samzi, good luck! I hope your body starts labor on its own soon!
 



Attached Files:







photo26.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3









photo27.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummySS

Typical isn't it BlueV - i hope tonight is better with Jillian... They look so peaceful when they're sleeping dont they, it's hard to believe that same little person makes all that noise during the night! Beautiful cross stich by the way, i can see why you didn't want to give it away!

Hann, you make me laugh - it's fine to have a moan lol. I am starting to get really bored and fed up too. 

Jen - sorry for your scare - so glad everything's ok with bubs. Sounds like you need to rest up a bit. 

Quick question for everyone that's had a sweep - do they actually make your plug come out? My NCT friend advised me to take some pads with me as it got messy, but when it came to mine, there was literally nothing - no mucus or blood or anything... Got me wondering whether i need to insist on another one next week before the induction...? Any thoughts? 

Oh and what happened to Britt? Hope she's ok - i'm assuming she's had the baby as we haven't heard anything.


----------



## DragonMummy

BV I've had that night for the last 2 nights. She wakes up and feeds then is just sooo alert and wide awake and just won't go back to sleep, or if she does she wakes up in 5 minutes grizling again. I won't get her in bed with me any more cos I fell asleep the other night and she rolled off me. Fortunately she landed face up - am trying not to think of what could have happened.


----------



## Hann12

Simmy as far as I know from what I've read something can come out then but it's more likely to come out afterwards - you might get the plug coming out tonight instead. 
When I had the internal on Tuesday I got a load of CM/plug at 10ish at night - and they did it at 11am that morning. So just be on the look out for something tonight :) 

Samzi - hopefully you'll be in labour naturally very soon! 

Lovely cross stitch BV! I'm now just imagining a very peaceful Jillian in her swing! I say tomorrow you take the nap, especially if she is a little monkey tonight - hopefully she won't be though!


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> Last night was rough. Jillian refused to go to sleep. She would sit quietly in her bassinet for 5 min and then start crying. I got out of bed so many times that I felt like I was about to lose it. I caved and brought her into bed with us and she was happy as a clam being held. As soon as I thought she was asleep and tried to put her in the bassinet she would start to cry. I still don't know what's going on. I probably slept a total of two hours on and off. On top of it, feeding has become painful once again. I thought I had the hang of it and now towards the end of a feeding she really clamps down and it hurts so badly. It feels like she's got teeth. Last night I was letting out some quiet swearing trying not to wake up my husband.

Katie is much the same way. In fact, I can't get her to sleep out of my arms for more than two minutes, no matter what tricks I try. I gave up on the bassinette after three nights. I have a little bed for her that goes in our bed, but she hates it in there as well. I'm slowly adjusting to sleeping with her on me all the time - it's either that or zero sleep every night and day!


----------



## BlueViolet

Thanks, guys! She did wake up after 4hrs. Would have loved that time block during the night. Now she wants to be held again while she's sleeping. DM, I know what you mean about being afraid to fall asleep if she's in bed with you. I was trying my hardest to stay awake and just enjoy the quiet last night. I'm glad I didn't doze off and roll over her since she's so tiny. She's been such a little trouble maker these last two days. She's been throwing up in my nursing tanks (literally, in between my boobs...sooooo gross), even when I have a burp cloth on...never fails. One time she got my feet too. I swear I burp her, and it doesn't do much). She's had 4 outfit changes since midnight...good thing the closet is loaded with clothes. Today she got two boxes with a ton more clothes from relatives. I think they're having fun shopping for tiny frilly outfits. I have to start writing more thank you notes. One relative even sent home-made cookies. So sweet of her. 

Glad you like the cross stitch. I made the duck without a pattern and I was quite proud of myself. I might cut it and frame it instead of letting the bib get loaded with food stains.


----------



## DragonMummy

Sophie is really struggling to get her wind up which means we get a bit of milky-up too. My HV advised to give her a bit of infacol colic meds before each feed. Now we get either a mammoth burp or a great big succession of man farts. She's a lot happier now - I think the wind was making her tummy hurt.


----------



## Clareabell

BV Niamh is a vomiter too. Projectile at times it goes some distance usually via my hair, its like she plans it and turns her little head my way.

I also wind her and get very little, she does do impressive man farts though, literally you would think they had come from a teenage boy!!! So Proud :rofl:

Also the explosive poo nappies, i didnt know such little things could shoot poo so far, makes me laugh when it is her daddy's turn to change a nappy as it gives him a break down. :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Sophie has pissed on me more times than is reasonable. I thought boys were the pissers but Soph has out-peed Harry already at 3 weeks! Earlier I lifted her legs up to put a clean nappy under her and she peed. It ran all down her back AND all up her front s I had her bum up in the air. It was all over her - all in her hair and everything. "MAAARRRRRT!!!!! CAN YOU PUT SOPHIES BATH ON?"


----------



## BlueViolet

Haha! I'm loving hearing about everyone's adventures in parenting. The wet farts are killer...so are the partially digested milk chunks in my bra. Waiting for her to pass out before I jump into a much needed shower. She used to sleep in her bassinet with no problem, but I don't know what her deal is lately. Is anyone trying the "let them cry it out" method? I don't want to be cruel, but it's tempting if I know all her needs are taken care of and she's still crying.


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> Sophie has pissed on me more times than is reasonable. I thought boys were the pissers but Soph has out-peed Harry already at 3 weeks! Earlier I lifted her legs up to put a clean nappy under her and she peed. It ran all down her back AND all up her front s I had her bum up in the air. It was all over her - all in her hair and everything. "MAAARRRRRT!!!!! CAN YOU PUT SOPHIES BATH ON?"

OMG, Jonathan is forever peeing on me or his daddy. He also projectile poops and farts too. 

He is a really good sleeper so far though. He sleeps in his boppy most of the time unless it's night and he sleeps in his bassinet.


----------



## DragonMummy

bv imo its waaay too early to use cry it out (not a fan of it anyway). The reason theyre not settling is just because theyre more alert. They've spent 9 months being as close to us as they can be. They just want closeness. My aunt once said to me you cant spoil them under one. I agree. But thats just how I do things obv. With harry we didnt worry about his sleep til he was one. he started settling on his own at about 6 weeks and fell into his own routine from about 12 weeks. I'm just going to let Sophie dictate for now. 

Thats just my opinion tho and what works for my family. The only right way is what works for you. xxxx


----------



## Jenni4

Getting jealous of the baby talk!! I would love to be getting pooped on, peed on and vomited on!!! :haha: i can't wait until i can join you gals in these conversations....I'm so big i can't sleep anyway so might as well have something to do while I'm awake!! 

Hopefully soon the rest of us will be joining you!! I found a great website that has given me hope of delivering soon....I'll post the link so the rest of you overdue gals can have a look if you want. 

https://spacefem.com/pregnant/charts/duedate0.php

At the bottom is a list of all the charts and graphs. I found it helpful! :flower:


----------



## BlueViolet

Victory is mine! I managed to get a shower in. :happydance:

Wez, glad Jonathan is sleeping well. That's great news :) I didn't know how lucky I was before when Jillian couldn't be woken up for feedings. 

DM, I know what you mean about it being too early for that. In fact, I didn't plan on using that method at all, but after last night I was feeling a bit desperate. However, I feel a bit more human after the shower. It's tough to know what parenting method to use. I have a ton of books to finish reading about research into parenting methods, but who can focus on reading at the moment?

Jenni, you're welcome to come by our house to get spit on and the like. I'm sure Jillian would oblige :) 

For now we're sticking to the usual method of trying to get her to nap using a velcro swaddle and background noise. The sleep sheep and the chirping sounds on the swing have been great. If you guys are interested, here's what used to work for us and hoping still will once she settles a bit. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. She's back in her swing for a bit while I scarfed down my lunch and now I'm hoping she continues to nap a bit longer while I do the laundry. I'm nearly out of nursing tanks. I know what I'll be adding to the shopping list. 

https://www.amazon.com/Summer-Infan...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1310672468&sr=1-3

https://www.amazon.com/Cloud-Sleep-...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1310672513&sr=1-1

https://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1310672540&sr=1-1


----------



## Hann12

Jenni - thank you so much for adding the link - its really reassuring. Its funny that there is a second peak at 41 weeks but apart from that most babies are actually born between 40-41 weeks. I hope thats the case! I seriously found that so helpful though so thank you millions. 
And I know what you mean, I am actually loving all the baby chat on this thread and the graduate one - thank you everyone - its so nice to hear whats happening (and give me some reality checks) and I just can't wait to start being a mummy!!


----------



## DragonMummy

DH has been trying to get her to take a dummy today, to try and get her to settle down to sleep. She's having none of it. I tried cry it out with Harry when he was about a year old. It was hideous. I think the theory behind it is that baby is manipulating mum to get attention - fair enough with toddlers but teeny babies just aint that clever yet so it just wouldnt work anyway.


----------



## SugarBeth

I don't have the peeing problem, but as soon as Katie's butt feels the air, she poops! For the first five days, it was every single time I changed her. Now it's like once a day. She's already projectile pooped on me, right when we were late to go to the doctors. I had it all over my arm, sleeve, and all over her changing table! It was so surprising when it came out that I screamed - DH ran to me, thinking I dropped her or something!

She's also a very big farter. Seems like some days my diet just doesn't suit her, so I rub her belly. She has the biggest smiles and then farts loud enough to rival her daddy! lol. When she once in a while burps, they're very loud and man-like.


----------



## Hann12

Has anyone tried one of the lionheart bears that has the womb noises with their LO's?
I think we are being bought one and wondered if they are any good?


----------



## DragonMummy

Bv the only book that i found useful was the baby whisperer by tracy hogg. it was oractical, easy to follow and tailored to individual babies. x


----------



## SugarBeth

Hann12 said:


> Has anyone tried one of the lionheart bears that has the womb noises with their LO's?
> I think we are being bought one and wondered if they are any good?

I have a teddy bear that makes womb noises/heartbeats. Katie loves it, I turn it on when she starts to wake up a bit and it puts her back to sleep. DH and I get so used to the noise that we keep it on and it actually helps us fall asleep too! :haha:


----------



## Clareabell

Linds - We have been trying to force a dummy on Niamh for the last week she wont have any of it either!! I cant believe it i thought babies were suppose to love them and need the dummy fairies to come and take them away!! No no not my daughter she would rather shove her fist in her mouth. 

I dont like cry it out either. I do let her cry if i have to do something like pump or go to the toilet but I wouldnt leave her to self sooth. I feel sorry for them they are only tiny and just want cuddles all the time plus they are so cute its to hard not pick them up.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks SB that is good to know - I'm hoping it will be my secret weapon for sleep but I have a feeling I'm holding out too much hope for it and it won't be as effective as I'd like it to. Will just have to see what happens when he/she is finally here. 
Having more cramping tonight so hoping my body is in preparation mode. As long as I don't get false contractions, miss Harry Potter and still have no baby! I might actually go see Harry if I have contractions anyway - I'll just wear the tens machine ha ha!! One of my friends mums went to the cinema when in labour and said it was the perfect distraction.


----------



## DragonMummy

Claire, Harry took to his dummy straight away and loved it! I didn't want to use them with him and hated them. He loved it so much we had to litter his cot with them in case he lost one! This time I'm ok with them and she's having none of it!


----------



## melissasbump

Hey it looks like all the yummy mummys have come online to join us stragglers! :happydance:

Eve, i hope you have had a nice day at the wedding, no doubt you are still partying away! 

Tor, boo for no signs, not that they have meant much in my case so i wouldnt worry bout it too much!
Soundsl ike you had some nice time to yourself though today!

Hann. sounds like some great bargins you have got! Sorry you are feeling rough still though.:hugs:

Simmy, yay for the sweep, will be interested to know if it helps things to progress for you!

Jenni, sorry for your scare today, glad everything checked out fine though, and great website link, thanks for posting it, has given me a wee bit of hope that i wont be waiting too much longer.:hugs:

BV, sorry for the rough night, it must be really difficult. Do you have any BF classes nearby you can visit?:hugs:

Samzi, well done for resisting the sweep!

Linds, SB, and Clare, i too am jealous of all this baby talk, i want to join in with being peed and pooped on!

Wez, loving your piccy!

Well AFM had a nice day with the parents, out for lunch then wandering round a few shops, my back had all but given up afterwards though. Just had a lovley bath which has really relaxed me.
Cant believe its actually my due date tomorrow and ive made it this far after all the horrid sickness and other things going on. its quite a milestone! Still havent contemplated going overdue though although im fearing i may have to in about 24 hours from now! lol. xx


----------



## BlueViolet

DM, thanks for the reading recommendation. I'll have to check it out. I tried reading The Baby Book by Sears and Sears, but didn't get far. It's promising so far, though. They don't advocate that method either. They talk about creating a bond and so forth. The reason why I asked is because we have these friends that have two daughters (one less than 1yr) and they got them to sleep through the night within a month by creating a regimented schedule and letting them cry. They're really sweet girls and well adjusted, so you see the temptation to try this. I just can't help but pick her up every time she cries...She doesn't mind a pacifier, but it doesn't stay in her mouth for very long.


----------



## BlueViolet

Mel, hang in there. The end of pregnancy is in sight :) I don't have a BF class to go to, but I already went to one and I have the instructor's e-mail. I should probably ask if she has suggestions.


----------



## DragonMummy

I just dont think I could do it. I'd feel awful! Theyre not tiny for long, I wouldnt want to spend the few precious early days sitting outside her room sobbing while she screamed when i could be sat on my bed having lots of cuddles! Am such a soft touch!


----------



## DragonMummy

BV i have to say, BF'ing has got a lot easier in the last three or four days. I just seem to have softer boobs but loads of milk.

OMG Sophie has just done the longest, wettest fart and now stinks. She's lying on my bed fast asleep like a pungent sleeping beauty..... changing time! it says in my NHS birth to five book that breastmilk poo doesnt smell. LIES.


----------



## BlueViolet

DragonMummy said:


> BV i have to say, BF'ing has got a lot easier in the last three or four days. I just seem to have softer boobs but loads of milk.
> 
> OMG Sophie has just done the longest, wettest fart and now stinks. She's lying on my bed fast asleep like a pungent sleeping beauty..... changing time! it says in my NHS birth to five book that breastmilk poo doesnt smell. LIES.

:haha: That's so funny.


----------



## kelzyboo

Just thought i give you all my update, i copied and pasted from rainbow makers since its long lol, i've been keeping as up to date as i can, i don't post but i'm still around, may be easier to join in once everyone moves to graduates!

Apologies in advance for the one sided post, it was my appointment today with the consultant that delivered Evan, i think i feel a bit better now i've seen him and heard all i needed to.

Well, i burst into tears the second i saw my consultant, he's the last person i remember seeing before the general kicked in and i fell asleep, i wasn't expecting to cry like that before he even opened his mouth? He explained that it was just 'one of those things', that we were just 'unlucky', he said the doppler scan 3 days before his birth was fine because it was fine, at the time, it happened suddenly and it couldn't have been predicted, meaning it couldn't be predicted in another pregnancy.

He told me again how sorry he was, that he did everything he could as quick as he could to get Evan out, he was out within 4 minutes of the desicion to crash section, there was no way it could have been done quicker. He told me it was a fight to stop the bleeding and keep me alive, they did all they could for both of us. I'm grateful for that.

I asked if it could have been pre eclampsia, if it could have come on suddenly, he said yes it can but it wasn't, i had no signs of that at all, obviously bp wasn't great in theatre but i'd had a massive bleed and was still bleeding internally, that accounts for that. He said theres nothing in my notes that could have caused it, he agreed to test me for a clotting disorder and lupus but he doesn't think i have any.

I asked about a future pregnancy, he mentioned it first, he seemed to assume that i'd want one. He said my chance of it happening again was 5%, that the fact that i'd had a healthy complication free term baby was a good thing, theres no reason to suggest it was anything other than random. I don't know if i feel better or worse tbh?

He told me he'd put me on asprin from my bfp next time, i'd have extra scans (which won't help because i had them with Evan) and monitoring. He said i'd be delivered early but was a little vague about a repeat section, i get the feeling he'd want me to VBAC and i don't want that risk but i'd talk him round at the time i guess, they can't force me to can they? He said i can request him next time and we'll plan it then.

He said i can ttc no sooner than 6 months post section, thats november. He said i'm healing well.

I hope everyone's feeling ok and not too far overdue, no babies for a while i suspect an influx of them very soon x x


----------



## Clareabell

Yeah the midwife said that to me about BM poo, i tild her she should come and smell Niamh's its stinking!! Her farts have been known to make friends and family gag!!! Dirty little girls :rofl:

Having a bad night tonight, had a feed two hours ago and still awake kicking away!! Always happens when your already knackered!! She was a good girl last night and lured me into a false sense of security. :)

Mel - Hope baby decides enoughs enough and vacates soon :)


----------



## curlew

hi all

hugs to those of you overdue or just about to go overdue. totally sympathise as i can recall what it was like with ds1.

lol at the baby chat. funny dh and i were just discussing logans wind earlier and marvelling that he could make so much noise for someone so small!! logans nappies are so stinky so glad you said sophies were dm as I had also read that they should be ouderless and couldn't remember from ds.

mw appt went well on wednesday logan was 8lb 2oz at birth had dropped to 7lb 6oz on monday and had increased to 7lb 11oz on wednesday. he has turned into a milk monster and seems to be keen on feeding every hour today.

Mw and health visitor are coming tomorrow morning and then we are going to register logans birth tomorrow afternoon as dh has the afternoon off. 

apologies for lack of punctuation/caps but typing this one handed as logan is feeding.


----------



## Tor81

Hann, I got a French manicure, they do a new thing called a 2 week manicure where they use gel that sets, it's really nice and should last for all the baby photos that'll have my hands in!! Enjoy yours tomorrow.

BV, I love the pillow & the bib. I've definitely got a new found respect for how much effort goes into making these things! The ducky is so cute, I agree framing is a better idea than getting it all yucky. *Oh, and thank you for the purchase recommendations, good to know what works.

Simmy, did you get any symptoms after your sweep in the end? Thanks for the heads up about taking a pad. *Ive been thinking about Britt too, hope she's just too busy with a new baby to update us!

Linds, at NCT they taught us a way of lying where even if you fell asleep you couldn't roll onto baby, maybe worth googling?

Wez, good that Jonathan is sleeping well, I really hope my baby will be the same.

Jenni, thanks so much for the links to those graphs, looks like I've now got a 60% chance of going naturally and getting my delivery suite birth, seeing that as positive.

Mel, glad you enjoyed your day, the bath when you got home sounds perfect, I fancy one now! Happy due date for tomorrow, must admit I thought you'd be early.

Hann, enjoy HP tonight!!

xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Kel thanks for the update - so good to hear you looking forward again. You sound a bit more like yourself too, Big love as always.


Claire am having that night too. She's been asleep all evening and has spent the last 2 hours feeding or grizzling to be fed then falling asleep on the boob until I move her then she wakes and starts grizzling again! :haha:

Little stinky sodbag!


----------



## DragonMummy

and she is having NONE of the dummy idea. Oh well, it was a nice thought....


----------



## DragonMummy

BV i think they do that book in a condensed down pocket size version which just has bullet points. I have the pocket size version of her toddler book. Much easier to read!


----------



## Hann12

Kelz - so nice to hear from you and hear how things went with the consultant. It must have been a tough day, especially all the talk about another pregnancy. :hugs: 

Tor - I thought about the 2 week manicure but you have to have it removed at the one by me by them so i think I'll just go with normal one but many French too. 
Harry is tomorrow but I'm sure baby will hold on until then! 
It's good you still have a 60% chance of birth before induction too! 

I heard from my nct friend, she ended up with a c section. So of the 5 of us we have had one induction andone c section so far. One is in labour now and one is 6 days overdue and then there is me - one day to go before hitting the dd! Wonder what I end up with!! 
Had bizarre pains tonight but not in a pattern, think the baby is teasing me because of the full moon!


----------



## DragonMummy

have any of our babies come actually on their due date?


----------



## Hann12

I don't think so but Mel, Eve, Emee, Squeeker and I could still do it! I know it's only a 5% chance but you'd think with all of us on the thread we would get one! I hope it's me lol but I doubt it!! :)


----------



## Hann12

Morning - quiet night on here last night! 
Simmy - have you gone into labour?!

I had a weird night, lots of back pains, BH, cramping. At one point I started to time it and it seemed to be a pattern but then it got less frequent and I fell asleep! I almost fooled myself into thinking I could be on track for my due date! But probably not now.... 

Mel - happy due date!!! :) 

How is everyone else feeling? Any signs of anymore babies?


----------



## Jenni4

Happy due date Mel!!

No signs of labour yet, but I got a haircut and did the grocery shopping today...so I'm ready!


----------



## Hann12

Jenni4 said:


> Happy due date Mel!!
> 
> No signs of labour yet, but I got a haircut and did the grocery shopping today...so I'm ready!

Yay Jenni - hopefully it will come today. I'm relying on that full moon to start a lot of us off! 
I have a similar day planned - manicure and then cinema tonight. Then Greg will be off work and he can entertain me over the weekend so that's always good. I'm just holding onto the stats in that article which seemed to suggest we should nearly all have given birth by day 41. Let's hope so!


----------



## Jenni4

Yeah, that gave me some hope that it can happen soon! I'm glad it helped you too! I think that hubby and I decided that we would schedule our c/s on July 21 if everything goes okay this week....I have to have daily monitoring after Monday, but going to let it go until thursday as long as baby is still happy and my body is still working properly!! I still have to run this by the dr on Sunday, but I think it's pretty reasonable to wait until 40+10.


----------



## caz_hills

Hi everyone,

Wow, cant believe little Ajay is 4 days old and I havent really posted on here. I dont know where the time goes but I know that I only have time to write this as Ive been up since 4.45!

So, I have been lurking on here reading your posts and keeping up-to-date  been thinking of everyone and wishing you all well. I will catch up later but wanted to say a few words about my birth story.

So as most of you know (as I posted throughout it!) my contraction started on Sunday morning at 5.30 am  they woke me up and were different from other pains Id had. So I got up, posted on here (!) and they wore off by about 11 am. We went for lunch with Neels sister and my BIL and then they started again  and grew to every 3.5 minutes by about 8 pm. I was so pleased to manage until 1 am on Monday without pain relief  just focused on moving, being busy, baths, Neel was fabulous etc. We got to the hospital at 9 pm and I was dreading being like 1 cm but was 5 cms! It didnt feel real I dont think until they started to get closer together steadily and also once the MW said youre 5 cms, you can stay!!!!

I then ploughed on until 1 am with a bit of gas and air, walking the halls in CDS and watching Alan Partridge DVDs with Neel (we used to watch them together when we were dating!). But at 1 am, I was only 6 cms and as she examined me my waters broke. Oh mg goodness, it was so painful  the baby I think fell into something and I felt like I had blacked out. I remember screaming to Neel get me an epidural, help me  it was horrific. My waters were immense, I flooded everywhere and it was horrid. So I got the epidural about 45 minutes later and then it was bliss (should have got it earlier!). I had been doing natal hypnotherapy CDs and the hypno-birthing and Neel thinks it really helped me through the home part of the labour keeping calm, breathing etc. 

I progressed slowly then though and was put on a hormone drip. They then realised that he was back to back (hadnt been at all during pregnancy so the naughty boy moved at the last minute!) I eventually at about 11 am on Monday got to 9 cms and at 12 noon I pushed for an hour to try to deliver him naturally. I tried so hard but it wasnt happening so I went into theatre and the dr tried to move him manually. This didnt work so they whipped him out through a section. 

It was traumatic when my waters broke as I thought I was coping well and then freaked out with the pain. Also, when they said c section I was scared but looking back, it was ok and they looked after me well. 

So Ajay was born on Monday at 1.54 pm weighting 7 lbs 6 ozs. Neel is the proudest Dad and an amazing Father already. I love Ajay more than I ever thought possible. The recovery is fine  its amazing as you have a baby how quickly you have to recover from the section but its ok. I have been very hormonal since the birth (and was the week before too) and Neel, his parents and my family have been incredible and so supportive. I am a little worried about it but know it's early days and probably normal but I am keeping it a little under review. But I am a lucky, lucky lady.

I also wanted to say what a huge support you have all been to me throughout the pregnancy and I know will be going forwards. My messages on here and by text during the labour were so supportive and meant the world to me. Thank you ladies  I know these are just words but I sincerely mean it. Xxxx

Ps: will def try and grab some time today to catch up with where everyone is! Its only been a few days but I am sure Im very behind!


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Caz!, great to hear from you!! Glad you are doing well and the section was okay for you. You had a pretty long tough labor!! Can't wait to see some pics!!

Surprisingly you haven't missed much! You are still the last person to deliver!! We should start popping them out pretty quickly now though as there are a bunch of us overdue!!


----------



## Hann12

Jenni - sounds like a good plan to me about the section and waiting the 10 days - see what your consultant says but hope he agrees! I think you'll go into labour before though! I have faith in your LO! 

Caz - thank you for posting your story and I will add Ajays weight to the graduate site. I am not surprised that you are emotional, you had a rollercoster of a ride but I'm so glad it's all worked out nicely! Your hubby sounds lovely and supportive! He was so sweet to text me - I'm sorry if I was a nuisance for texting the next morning, was just worried about you though. 
I hope the next few days the recovery continues to progress. It's funny to think today would have been your due date - you have left Mel and me behind ha ha!! 
Hopefully won't be much longer for the rest of us too. 

Have to say Caz's story seems to be so common - labour taking a long time - I had thought first timers were a bit longer but averaged around 15 hours but everyone I know appears to be over 24 hours- 48 hours in labour. Pretty long time really!!


----------



## caz_hills

Hann- its Harry P tonight for you and Greg? Hope the film is brilliant. Thanks for your lovely messages during labour  it meant to so much to me. :thumbup: x 

Mel  happy due date! Hope you are ok. Also, thanks so your lovely messages during labour, it was so sweet of you. :thumbup: x

Mel and Hann - I hope to re-pay the favour to you as text buddies which I know will be VERY soon! xxx

Linds  I have read the Baby Whisperer too and we are kind of using it to answer questions that we have in these early days. I love the thought of a semi structured routine but as Im had so little sleep so far, I am not sure when that might start!!!! The hospital were amazing, thanks for your support in your experience at the hospital too. xx

Kelz  so glad your consultant appointment went well and thanks for the update. Thinking of you. xxx :hugs:

Jenni  how are you coping in the heat of Dubai? Hope you are well. 

Curlew  glad he is putting weight on well. Your little milk monster  I love it!

AFM  been up since 4.50 am and I have a feed due in a few mins. We are going to see a local breastfeeding drop in today as I have struggled to get Ajay to latch (TMI but I have flat nipples apparently and he struggles really, falls alseep at the breast all the time) so we are going through a huge process of expressing (hand first then electric pump), then try to get him to latch on to the breast, then if he is still hungry, formula top up. So its a long process which is tiring and I am hoping to get some advice today. Then if I manage a shower and to tidy up Ill be happy! Plus a nap would be nice.. 

I am sorry if Ive missed people  Ive just gone back through the last few pages as Ive missed loads! Look forward to getting back up to speed with everyone and back online with you all now.

xx


----------



## caz_hills

Hann - we really appecaated your text and honestly, having the support there was wonderful. So thanks so much and it was brilliant having my text buddies there - the best thing! I think my labour was longer than average tbh - I had a few complications (back to back position, slow progress etc) but honestly it didn't feel that long and also they look after you so well that I look back on it actually quite positively. 

The next two weeks will be so busy for us all with so many more babies coming, I can't wait! 

Jenni - I am not sure how to post photos on here but I will do as soon as I can figure it out. Neel uploaded loads of photos last night (bless him he stayed up until 1 am so I could have some sleep) so I can try to add some today. xx


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone, hope you ladies that are Over due aren't too frustrated! Can't believe we haven't had a beach bump born for a while - maybe there will be an influx of bubba's over the weekend!

DM / SB / BV - I am having the exact same problem with Elliot - he won't sleep in his Moses basket at all! He'll fall asleep on us or on the breast and we wait for him to be soundo before we move him but as soon as we lay him down he'll start stirring and screaming! For the past three nights he's slept on my chest. We thought maybe it was an uncomfortable mattress but i don't know? Hubby is worried elliot will get too used to sleeping on me but I don't think they really know what they're doing yet do they?

Kelz thanks for the update Hun, thinking of you :hugs:

Caz thanks for posting your birth story, it's nice to write it all down isn't it. Hope you're recovering ok from your c section. I added you on FB by the way in case you didn't know who it was requesting!


----------



## melissasbump

Morning! 
So its my due date! Wow! Thanks ladies for all your kind wishes!

Kelz , thanks for your update, it must have been a hard day for you, it seems that there are positives for the future though although im sure you arent looking at that yet,, Well done for your strength and i hope things are slowly improving for you x:hugs:

Curlew, glad your appointment went well and Logan has put on weight. yay for registering the birth, im actually looking forward to doing that!

Tor, glad you had a nice maicure, my nails are NOT good! lol

Hann, hope you got a decent sleep last night despite the weird pains, ive been sleeping so well the last few nights its strange! 

Jenn, at least you did the grocery shopping! i agree with Hann, that website you posted had helped put things into perspective, so thanks for that!:thumbup:

Caz, great to hear from you and glad to hear Ajay is doing so well! Thanks for posting your birth story, it sounds like you coped really well through the labour. And im sure the emotions are completly natural! Like Hann said re the text, really didnt want to hassle, more like let you know we are thinking of you. 

Freckles, i hope you are right re an influx of babies over the weekend, but only if im part of it! lol, i reckon that there will be at least a couple in labour at the same time at some point.

Well AFM, Am off to MW appointment now, will update when i get back xx


----------



## Hann12

I hope there is an influx of births over the weekend - including me!!

Freckles, its interesting that you also have the baby sleeping on you. My NCT friend has been sleeping with hers too. I am so interested to know what my baby will be like and be able to join in these conversations. 

Caz - hope you get the nap you need!


----------



## Hann12

Good luck at the MW Mel - thinking of you!


----------



## mummySS

Morning ladies! 

No Hann... i haven't gone into labour... LOL. I was too exhausted to post last night after quite a manic day yest, what with the early morning in ealing, Ikea and then seeing NCT peeps in the afternoon :) Also thanks for the info re the effects of the sweep. Weirdly I have still had nothing, no mucus or blood or anything. So i dont really think it worked... oh well!

Oh enjoy HP tonight - i am jealous!! I kinda thought i'd have my baby by now so didn't even contemplate booking anything... :(

Mel - Happy due date! Hope the MW goes ok, let us know!

Caz - good to see you back, and thanks for the birth story! It sounds like you did a fabulous job. I haven't heard of it being painful when the waters break, so it's good to know that. I'm so glad you're ok and that Neel is being a super dad! Can't wait to see pics of Ajay. 

Am loving all the mummy chat here, this is what i was looking forward to when our babies come! Can't wait to join in... 

AFM, had a crappy night's sleep again, i think cos it was quite hot. I only seem to be able to sleep for 1 hour before i have to change positions (and that is an ordeal in itself!). It's so annoying cos i really want to try and get as much sleep as possible before baby comes! 

My mum looks after the twins on a friday so i'm going to pop round there later to play... Hopefully will get some cuddles with them after all before the baby comes :D Then Paul and i are going to walk to a local steak restaurant later for dinner. Figured the walk would do us good - we've developed a little thing for GU puddings lately :blush:


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Simmy! Nice to hear from you...although I am quite disappointed that you didn't go into labor yet....was hoping that's where you were!!! Oh well....another day...


----------



## mummySS

Oh and Kelz - it's great to hear from you. Sounds like the consultant appointment was really tough :hugs: But it's probably nice to have some answers, all those things that you might have asked yourself and wondered... I know you still dont have some answers but at least you've had that conversation now. Glad you seem to be getting some support from the rainbow gals too. xx


----------



## mummySS

Jen, I wonder whether we'll still end up going into labour on the same day! lol


----------



## mummySS

Oh btw we haven't heard from Starry or Fifi in the past 24 hrs have we??


----------



## Jenni4

Yeah, fifi is still here...talked with her on another thread...but haven't seen starry...

Okay simmy let's make a plan to both deliver today! deal??


----------



## mummySS

Done! :rofl:


----------



## fifi-folle

Sorry I've been awol. Busy day yesterday then went for a walk last night. Got another sweep today at 3pm then off to see Harry Potter. Will be really surprised if I'm further dilated/effaced!


----------



## melissasbump

Well been to MW, not a lot to report, my blood pressure is slowly creeping up a bit more but thats about it, Student MW examined me, reckons baby is about 2/5 engaged but as always i take that with a pinch of salt. If im still pregnant next fri MW is coming to the house to do a sweep and will book an induction at that point too.
Its funny walking into the doctors as have got to know a couple of the receptionists as been in and out so much and they looked so suprised to see me still pregnant this week it was funny
Also just had a nice walk in the woods with OH and the dog which has brought on the low pressured foof pain so am chilling out for a bit with a bunch of grapes for company! xx


----------



## caz_hills

Mel - hope your MW appointment goes well. Fingers crossed.

Hann - I really don't think my labour was typical. Ajay just was slower than normal! I heard 12-15 hours or something for first babies and my friend delivered in 8 hours!

Freckles - what's your name on FB? I'll find you as I can't see the invtie on there?!

Mel -serioulsy the text buddies thing is great - I wanted to keep you guys updated and it was lovely to hear from you. Meant so much.

Simmy - sorry you're not sleeping. Hope you see the twins today - are they family? I LOVE Gu puddings!!!

AFM - had nap, a good hour so feeling ok. Need to get ready to go out - not left the house since I've got back so quite exciting.


----------



## Hann12

Just back from my manicure, my nails look lovely (went for the french) but it was an ordeal! I had constant BH and felt like I was going to pass out then when I got home I had a clear out (sorry tmi!). The past couple of days and today I do feel like my body is gearing up to do something. I'm having lots of weird pains, back pain and feeling sick. I just hope that the gearing up process doesn't take that long. Don't think I can cope with 13 more days feeling like this!

Simmy - so disappointed, really thought you had gone into labour!

Mel - glad the appointment went well and the walk sounds nice. Its actually really hot out!

Fi - how about we both go into labour at the end of Harry Potter tonight! Hopefully some wizarding magic will work on us!

Caz - yay for the sleep, I feel like I need one now and I don't even have the excuse of a newborn - just weeks of rubbish nights sleep from pregnancy!!


----------



## mummySS

Hann, at least while you are waiting for labour to come on you can admire your beautiful nails :) Sorry to hear about the pains though, that must be really irritating. 

Caz - yes the twins are my sister's kids, 16 month old girl (Ava) and boy (Aaron). they are so much fun, i love'em to bits! 

Fifi - enjoy HP too! 

Mel - i always take the engaged thing with a pinch of salt too... i dont think it means much as they can go engaged during actual labour. 

Arrgghhhhh, to add insult to injury, not only am i now 4 days overdue, but i appear to have developed stretch marks overnight! How unfair is that!! :growlmad:


----------



## Hann12

Simmy - I heard that the stretchies happen to a lot of people in the last week and actually when you've had the baby and your body is going back into place they can arrive too. I'm hoping not but doubt I'll escape it!


----------



## fifi-folle

sounds like a plan Hann!


----------



## mummySS

Aah that's true hann - so if i didn't get them now i might have got them afterwards anyway... it's annoying though, you get this far and then the baby goes overdue and BAM you are covered in marks... :( Oh well i'm sure i wont care when i have the little bundle in my arms!


----------



## samzi

day 3 of overdue-ness, how fun :lol:


----------



## melissasbump

ive got a few stretch marks either side but have escaped them on my tummy so far, theres still time though!! Wish i was seeing Harry Potter tonight, we are still watching the others though, gonna watch one tonight then 2 tomorrow, if baby still not here we will go to cinema early next week. 
Even though ive been a bit fed up all week, now its actual due date i feel strangley calm and peaceful about it all. Athough have had a lot of texts today driving me mad! lol


----------



## DragonMummy

Am booked in for the newbies screening of HP next week, so we can take Soph in with us!


----------



## Hann12

Mel - I've only had one email today and one FB message so not too bad.
I seriously feel weird though - just told Greg and he told me that I should ignore it and not get my hopes up because its probably nothing! Nothing like a bit of sympathy and positive attitude. I know he is right though. I actually don't mind waiting a bit longer now I'm almost at the DD, I just don't want to spend it feeling horrible!


----------



## Hann12

That will be nice Linds! Hopefully it will be really good too- I'll let you know.


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh do! let me know if I need to leave the cinema before the epilogue! :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Just had a nap, feeling totally exhausted still, felt like this for a couple of days. I don't even have the energy to walk to the shop which is 5 minutes away. I might have to get dinner out of the freezer (which was meant to be my stock of baby meals when he/she is born). I just really don't want to go out though! The thought of walking to the cinema is filling me with dread as I can't believe how tired I am!
Is anyone else feeling like this?


----------



## Jenni4

i feel that way too Hann!! It comes and goes, but I had to take a nap today...but then am up all night too restless to sleep and can't get comfy....it's like my body clock is backwards!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, a random question...do you go to the supermarket everyday and buy your dinner instead of like doing a weekly shop or something? You always seem to be going out to get your dinner! lol xx


----------



## Hann12

I'm not sleeping well either - quite disturbed sleeping patterns but feeling like I don't want to go out and be near people! Just feeling in general really icky! This late pregnancy stuff is not fun!


----------



## Hann12

I buy every couple if days because Greg thinks the food goes off if you buy it in bulk, plus it's given me a reason to get out and have a walk but now that I can't be bothered I'm pretty much screwed as there is nothing to eat! Going to have to do a weekly shop this weekend in case I feel like this for the rest of next week too!


----------



## melissasbump

Ahh, i see! Ive had a nap this afternoon too, been so hot though. Although been sleeping really well at night lately too, just feel like i need to sleep all the time! xx


----------



## Hann12

I wish I could sleep through the night but I reckon I'd still feel like this! I am feeling a little bit more normal now thankfully as got to leave in an hour to see Harry. At least in the cinema you just sit there and watch! Perfect place for me at the moment!!


----------



## melissasbump

loving Sherri's comment on my fb status :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha just saw that - funny! Think her little one isn't sleeping much!


----------



## Squeeker

Caz, thanks so much for postiing your birth story! I love reading them. Everyone has such different experiences!

I can't believe that no Beach Bump Babies have been born since Ajay!!



Hann12 said:


> Just back from my manicure, my nails look lovely (went for the french) but it was an ordeal! I had constant BH and felt like I was going to pass out then when I got home I had a clear out (sorry tmi!). The past couple of days and today I do feel like my body is gearing up to do something. I'm having lots of weird pains, back pain and feeling sick. I just hope that the gearing up process doesn't take that long. Don't think I can cope with 13 more days feeling like this!

Hann, I feel the same today. I've had some strange pains (nothing sustained or at regular intervals, though), an unexpected clear out (no high-fibre diet to blame this time! :blush:), feeling tired and emotional... I hope it's the start of something, though I still have a week to go until my due date. 39 weeks today!

The phone calls have started for me. Friends, family... it's nice to know they care, but honestly, I will tell you when it happens!

I had an OB appt yesterday and everything is still going well. Baby has definitely dropped as my FH was less than last week.

I mentioned a few weeks ago that my Grandpa was diagnosed with a brain tumor, he was given 3-ish months or so. Unfortunately, my dad's siblings have not been helpful, in fact quite awful, with the whole situation... a baby would be a REALLY welcome distraction for the family right about now. 

Come on Baby!!!


----------



## Tor81

Can I be included on this influx of births over the weekend please?! 


Kelzy, good to hear from you. Glad you had an appointment with the consultant & hope it has answered some questions for you. :hugs:

Claire, did Niamh sleep ok in the end last night?

Curlew, good that Logan is packing on the pounds! Have you been out to register his birth today?

Hann, sorry I thought the 2 week manicure was a new thing, she said I can remove it using acetone which she said I could buy from Boots or I was thinking I might go back in a couple of weeks once baby is born before DH goes back to work! Hope youre body really is gearing up for something, although not to put a downer on it Ive felt like that for at least a week now.

Jenni, I know what you mean about getting everything ready for labour, I dont think theres anything else left to do! 21 July for a c sec sounds good, nice date for a birthday. :thumbup:

Caz, thanks for sharing your birth story, you kept so strong, I loved it when you mentioned watching the Alan Partridge DVDs!! :) Have you been for an outing this afternoon then, how did it go?

Mel, glad your MW apt went ok and that youve got a sweep booked for next week. Your walk in the woods sounds lovely, Im dying for DH to get home so we can go for a walk but looks like its about to rain now! :dohh:

Simmy, what did your MW say after your sweep, did she expect it to be successful? Im surprised you havent had any blood, I had loads but maybe its me thats not normal. Im the same as you changing positions every hour during the night, and each time is such a palava, poor DH.
Hope you got some good cuddle time with the twins.

Fifi, is this your second or third sweep, what has your MW said about chances of success? Hope this one works.

Squeeker, glad your apt went well yesterday, and fingers crossed your signs lead to something soon. :hugs:

Linds, taking Sophie to the cinema sounds fab, Ive heard of this before but cant quite imagine it, let us know how it is!


AFM, sweep wasnt pleasant but I dont know what I expected! MW said cervix & babys head are very very low but cervix still quite thick, she said she centralised everything & stretched me to 2-3cm. She seemed very confident something would happen in the next 24-48 hours but I never know how much to believe these MWs. She called the hospital to book my induction and their first date is 23rd, so next Sat when Ill be 2 weeks over. I asked if another sweep might help & she tried to book me for next Fri but I convinced her to let me come back on Monday because thatll be last chance of getting a delivery suite birth. 

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Fingers crossed for your sweep working Tor. Mine definately did the job about 36 hours after...

I am sprinkling labour dust for you all this weekend, cant wait to hear about the next influx of babies!

I am trying to remember how i felt the few days before - other than fed up - I remember having a good cry (!) and i also think i had that really tired feeling, just make sure you listen to your body, it might be trying to store energy for a reason!

xx


----------



## melissasbump

Oooh Tor, your sweep sounds promising! Good luck i reckon you may be next!

Squeeker, glad your OB appointment went well, sorry that you dads siblings have been a pain re your Grandads tumor, im so sorry..:hugs:

B Bear, thanks for your post, have been sleeping loads so maybe that means something... maybe not though! lol

Hann, enjoy Harry Potter! Am very jealous!

Linds, that Newbies thing is with Odeon isnt it? im going to look into that, it sounds like a great idea in theory!! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

yep Odeon. I'll let you know!


----------



## topazicatzbet

wel my lo kept his end of the bargin and staayed put so i could see harry potter, so i ve told him he needs to get his butt here now. i always thought second babies came earlier but looks like its gonna be later.


----------



## caz_hills

Hann12 said:


> Simmy - I heard that the stretchies happen to a lot of people in the last week and actually when you've had the baby and your body is going back into place they can arrive too. I'm hoping not but doubt I'll escape it!

Simmy - my stretch marks are AWFUL! They came out at 35 weeks and they were so itchy (sorry TMI) and now look horrific. I really wish I had used the bio oil from the start - I only used it when they came out and it was far too late. But oh well!


----------



## caz_hills

Tor - thanks for your post. We planned to visit the breastfeeding counsellor today and see her for some advice on latching. But she didn't turn up! So I called a helpline instead and am ploughing on. Seeing the MW tomorrow for the 5 day check up and we will talk to them about positioning/latching too - it hurts me!

Squeeker - so sorry about your Grandpa - sending you lots of hugs. xx

Hann - Hope HP is good tonight. I used to do that with supermarket shopping too as it's something to do every day and some walking/exercise. Neel used to get really annoyed though as I'd go every day/every other day and spend a fortune!

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Well I still haven't had a chance to catch up, been out all bloody day again!! Knackered and sore! My MW wasn't able to do the sweep because my cervix is up round round my neck still she could reach it with the tip of her fingers but no more soooo she's put it down in my notes to try again on Tuesday at my consultant appt. I'm not too worried, he'll come when he's ready. My cervix is sore now though!

What did I miss??


----------



## Doodlepants

How was the wedding Eve?

Tor- I'll be keeping my phone by my side now :) I really think you'll be next!!

Am super jealous of Hann seeing HP!! I hope it's good!

Sorry for the short post, am typing one handed and have arm ache!

xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Tor - I'm booked for induction on 23rd too! Although hopefully will go before!
This was third sweep (although the first one was ages ago). I'm 3cm, cervix is 2-4cm and is middle now rather than posterior so we are making progress. She said my waters were bulging or something and she could have easily broken them today so hopefully things will happen soon. We then went to Harry Potter and I spent the whole time with quite uncomfortable tightenings and pains, they've eased off a bit so we'll just wait and see. I'v enow got everything done I wanted to before baby comes, cat flap is fitted and boiler organised, HP seen and DH has got the book he's been waiting to arrive for reading whilst I am in labour (that's what he thinks he'll be doing anyway, ha!) And I spoke to Mum and she walked 3/4 yards with a zimmer so things are looking up on that front too. Come on baby!!!

PS HP is fab! But hormones meant I sobbed in parts!


----------



## Aaisrie

Doods it was AMAZING apart from the fact I can barely walk today!! I took a load of photos, I won't bore you with them all just throw up one of the gorgeous bride... NuKe of BnB

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/lindsays%20wedding/4586b4ec.jpg


----------



## DragonMummy

does EVERYONE in N. Ireland have bright pink hair? You, her, Lunabean.... :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Fifi, Tor - my induction is booked for 23rd too! Let's pray we all get there before then!

I havent been offered a second sweep but think I will call up and insist they give me one. Tor - it seems normal to bleed after a sweep - that's why I was surprised I had nothing... 

Am in nandos but will catch up later 
X


----------



## samzi

my induction is booked for the 26th. hoping i dont get that far though


----------



## Doodlepants

Glad you had a good time Eve- Nuke looked amazing!! It looks like a lovely setting too :)


----------



## curlew

hi all

Kelly - nice to hear from you. Sounds like it was a tough appointment to go to but also there were some answers for you.:hugs:

Jenni - hope your dr agrees to delaying the c section as long as possible for you.

Caz - you had a pretty torrid time with your labour but at least Ajay is here now safe and well. 

Freckles - have you tried swaddling Elliot as it may help him settle at night.

mummyss - sorry your sweep didn't seem to work. Hope you enjoyed the time with the twins. GU puddings OMG I totally love them.

Mel - hope you don't need your sweep next friday. We are like you trying to watch our way through the last six HP and have booked to go and see it on the 27th at a baby and parent showing.

Hann - Totally understand your feeling of pure knackerdness. I was like that before going into hospital as though I could not be bothered to walk a few steps. Hope you enjoy HP. Love the idea of you and Fi going into labour at the end of the film.:happydance:

squeeker - so sorry your dad's siblings are being so unhelpful at a time when the family should be pulling together. Good news that the baby appears to have dropped.

Tor - keeping my fingers crossed that the mw is right and something will happen for you in the next 24-48 hours.

Topaz - glad baby kept his end of the bargin and stayed put for you to watch HP. Hope you enjoyed it. 

Eve sounds like Atticus is very comfortable in there and is in no hurry to exit. The bride is amazing and it looks as though it was a great fun wedding.

Doodles - hi how are things going with Naomi?

Fifi - glad you enjoyed HP. Think it would be quite a weepy in places even without hormones. Hope mine will be settled by the time we go to see it. Glad you have managed to get everything done you wished to do before the baby comes.

AFM - Logan selpt really well last night from 10:30pm-2:15am and then 3:10am to 06:30am, however my poor boobs were like balloons this morning and leaking like a sieve as he had been feeding regularly during the day and then decided to have just one feed at night :haha: Don't think I will get a repeat performance tonight though as he had a feed at 8pm so will probably be up around 11pm for his late feed.

Managed to get Logan registered today so he is now all legal. Then went into town with DH and DS to get DS trainers for going on holiday to France with my parents and his big cousin for three weeks.

Tomorrow we are planning to go to the new transport museum in Glasgow as its supposed to be raining here.


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL DM I purposely bleached mine so as not to have the same colour hair for her wedding!! And Liz [Lunabean] is actually red :] Really it's just because we're all so freakin' cool


----------



## Hann12

Hi all, just back from Harry, it was quite good, not amazing though, the book really is a lot better. 
Linds - the epilogue will make you cringe for sure! 

I didn't go into labour but had some series tightenings and cramping but it's all calmed down now. Fairly sure I will not be having a due date baby! What a shame! 

Loads to catch up on; 

Simmy - sorry the sweep produced nothing - def try and get another. 

Eve - sorry yours was unsuccessful too - mine is round my neck too ha ha!! Glad the wedding was fun!

Tor and Fi - yay for the sweeps, both of you sound very close, don't reckon you'll be induced. 

Gosh my mind has gone blank on the other updates I'm sorry. I am really tired so going to head to bed - and probably not be able to sleep. 
Hoping tonight is the night for something happening but I know it won't be and there are some if you well in the queue before me! I hope to wake up to some baby news anyway. 
Come on full moon - give us our babies!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks Hann. I suspected as much. Will it make me vom popcorn?


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Attractive thought DM!!

Okay baby pool time!! One of my local BnB girls made a prediction on when Atticus will appear and put this idea in my head!! When do you think he's gonna appear? Weight? Time?

Atticus' Baby Pool!


----------



## Hann12

I've done it Eve - went with the 20th - really hope I'm then too if not before!!!

Linds - the epilogue could make you vom your whole days food not just the popcorn! It's exactly like the book and they look silly trying to age them by 19 years! 

I had contractions from 11-3ish last night. Started to get a little bit excited because they were getting stronger but then I went to sleep and woke up (by someones car alarm!) at 5.30am and they were gone. No sign if anything again now. Very disappointing. For a while there I thought I would get a due date baby but no :( 

It's finally my due date though yippee - now I just need to find a way of letting the baby know it's time!


----------



## Jenni4

happy due date Hann!!! I hope you get your baby today!!!

Can't believe I'm 5 days over and still freaking pregnant. Getting pissed off a bit now...wondering if my baby is trying to escape but for some physical reason will never be able to make it out unassisted?? Anyway...

I was thinking that if I went into labor today I would probably have the baby tomorrow....that would be cool because myself and my daughter both have 17 birthdays and my hubby has a 27 birthday....sticking with the sevens theme.....another idea to help me make it through along day of waiting.....


----------



## samzi

im just 4 days over and i know how you feel. come on babies get a move on


----------



## melissasbump

Happy due day Hann! xx

I had an awful night sleep with horrid stomach pains and since 5am havent been hardly able to get off the toilet and have been sick twice. Joy! xx


----------



## mummySS

Happy due date Hann! 

Mel, sorry for the sickness :( Can't believe you are still so sick, c'mon baby let mummy out of her misery!

Jenni, sympathies... I'm 5 days over too... It's starting to really suck. I still don't even have any signs!! I agree tomorrow would be a great birthday - 17.7.11 ! My hubby is 7.11.77 so we have a 7s and 1s theme too!


----------



## fifi-folle

Mel maybe it's a clear out before labour?
Hann Happy Due date! Just think every contraction is bringing you a bit closer to meeting your baby!!! They may be helping you dilate and efface? Hoping you're right that I won't need induced!
Curlew - yay for Logan being a full registered scottish citizen!
Simmy - I didn't bleed after the second one but have done after this one. In fact the bleeding stopped in the evening and then I got up and had more this morning.

Had tightenings all through the night with back cramps/contractions too. Managed to sleep through them mainly though. Hoping this is it but doubt it. It would be nice if baby was born today as it's exactly a year since we moved into this house!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks everyone! 

Mel - I sympathise, I've felt horrid too weirdly until 5am when I started feeling better again! Maybe it's all labor signs? But then again we know what trickery that can be! 

Jenni and Simmy - I hope it's tomorrow too - actually hope it's tomorrow for all of us! 
So fed up of feeling like this, especially with the signs then no signs arrgggh!! 7 is gregs lucky number but think that's clutching at straws to think baby is coming out then for us. 
It has to come out soon though right? Odds are it will come out by week 41 isn't it?? 

Just got in a mood with Greg because I told him to talk to the baby and say it was time to come out and he did but then told it that it had to stay in until he gets a hair cut. I know this sounds silly but every day this week he had said that the baby has to stay in for a stupid work reason and now this when it's time to come out. I know it's actually not having an impact on when the baby actually comes out but for me you would think he would get that I need to hear him encouraging it out and not telling it to stay in! Not a good start to the weekend! I'm so hormonal!


----------



## Hann12

Fi - sounds like we had a similar night, just wish mine was still here! Hope yours leads somewhere today


----------



## fifi-folle

Hugs:hugs: Hann


----------



## Aaisrie

Happy EDD Hann!!!

Mel I agree with Fifi that it could be a pre-labour clearout?

I also looked up the % chance of when babies are born in relation to weeks pregnant:

https://www.transitiontoparenthood.com/ttp/birthed/duedatespaper_files/image001.gif

How accurate it is I don't know but I hope it gives some of the overduers some hope


----------



## caz_hills

Eve  glad the wedding was wonderful! I wondered if I could pm your friend about breast feeding please? Ive got some really silly first timer questions! Thanks hun. 

Hann  happy due date! I had the same thing with contractions honestly, started and I kind of knew they were the real thing (although I doubted it) and then they restarted again with avengence. You could go into labour on your due date  I really hope so for you and now you have seen HP, its ok!

Simmy, Samzi and Jenni  thinking of you and wishing your babies a quick and safe arrival! Im sure they will come soon.

Mel  so sorry to hear youve been ill and unwell over night. Hope youre feeling a little better now?

Fifi  ohhhhhh this could be it! Keep us posted and good luck if they progress. Its getting exciting!

AFM  long morning of feeding with 2 hours pretty much straight feeding wit Ajay. Im sore (sorry TMI). We have to go to the hospital between 10 and 1 pm for his 5 day check up so need to get going really. But Neel was up until 4 am bless him letting me get a couple of hours sleep so hate waking him! Then we have family over this pm to meet Ajay so there will be lots of cuddles etc!


----------



## Aaisrie

Caz of course!!! She said she'd love to hear from any of you - you're on FB right?


----------



## caz_hills

Hi Eve, yes - I'll pm you! Thanks so much - silly questions honestly but would love her guidance! Thanks. xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and talking of overdueness - according to the Bounty book 8/10 babies are born within 10 days of their EDD


----------



## Jenni4

hi... Bad news for me.....

Went in to check baby as having reduced fetal movements and scan showed my fluid levels to be 5.15..... Down from 7.65 last week....so, have ctg tomorrow and possibly another scan based on ctg, and another scan monday. If levels have not increased, need section tomorrow or Monday depending on scan results. :( So frustrated that my body is not cooperating... Am sitting here crying now....that definitely won't help my fluid levels to increase! So...am not to go outside and try to keep hydrated as much as possible. Definitely need the labour gods now!!


----------



## Hann12

Oh no Jenni! How do fluid levels drop? Is it dehydration or have you been leaking waters? 
I hope the situation improves for you, that must be so frustrating to hold out for the natural birth only to be told you have to have the section. I'm sending you all the luck and hope it gets better! 

Caz - BF sounds tough but I bet you are doing so well! 

Mel - how are you feeling now? 

Eve - let's hope our little monkeys are in the 8 of the 10! Thank you for publishing all the stats it's really reassuring! 

Just been into town - to waitrose (sorry added that in for Mel lol!!), it poured with rain and my back nearly gave way. For some reason it's super painful today! I'm just hoping it's all pain towards something! Having a curry tonight, though doubt it will do anything really. 

Sending lots of labour dust to all the overdue girls!


----------



## Aaisrie

Jenni It is possible for them to increase a lot - a girl in my PAL group, Sequeena, has gone from "28+4 - 11.4cm | 32+4 - 3.8cm | 33+4 - 15cm" why don't you msg her, I linked her name for you she might have some good tips as she's been dealing with it since 15w being 3.4cm fluid.


----------



## fifi-folle

Sorry to hear this Jenni. However to give you some hope my friend was telling me how she was scanned and measured at 12cm fluid then they accidentally called her again 5 mins later and they didn't say anything so were scanned again by someone else and measured 4cm fluid. this was with her second baby. She had been induced with her first due to low fluids (4 point something) and didn't want to go through that again. It's all down to interpretation.


----------



## mummySS

Oh Jen, that's really disappointing... Hey at least you know and you're prepared for it. As long as bubs is ok and gets out safely, I guess that's the important thing. :hugs:

Sigh, I feel really fed up today. I think it's partly the rain. Sorry to moan, don't want to bring anyone down as I know there's a lot of fed up people here lol! Another of my NCT girls had her baby yesterday. 4 down, 3 to go - but my due date is way before the other two. And my cousin who's due 3 weeks after me already had her baby! Just feel like everyone's popping babies out apart from me... I'm glad for you girls on this thread (not that I deny you having your babies first!) - it's just nice to have people in the same position :)

Right, going to get on with my rainy day activities... Filing... Snore...


----------



## Hann12

Simmy I'm sorry you are fed up, it's pretty easy to be especially being overdue. I think it's hard seeing nct friends dropping too. All of mine bar one has had theirs too and admittedly my dd is last but it doesn't make it anymore fun sat around hearing labour stories when you so want it to be you. I'm the most inpatient person in the world so I reckon come tomorrow and there is no baby I'll be terrible company! 
Also gregs cousin write in my fb page that she hopes the baby doesn't comd until she is back from holiday!! Firstly that is Thursday, secondly she lives nowhere near us so makes no difference where she is when the baby comes! Just really rude to say something like that to someone!


----------



## Aaisrie

I so remember feeling the same when I was pregnant with Saraya but this time I'm enjoying my last days/weeks pregnancy!! I know I'll miss it when it's gone and at the end of the day at some point I'll have my little Atticus waking me at all hrs!! It's nice to be able to eat my lunch and dinner in peace and do things when I want.


----------



## Hann12

Eve I know you are right and I should be appreciative of my time now I think though I'm a bit anxious about when it's going to happen and also the how do I just want it to happen plus I don't want to be wirriedabout going too overdue and having something wrong with the baby. It's just irrational first time mum fears I think!


----------



## mummySS

Eve I felt the same as you until about 2 days ago but now I'm def ready for it to come.... Bring it on :)

Hannah - honestly people just don't think when they write things on your wall. Don't take it to heart... (I did see that actually this morning and knew it would piss you off!)

Well I've had a shower and feel better now... It's the small things...! I'm actually supposed to be at a wedding today, but I declined ages ago as I thought id have a little newborn by now! LOL

Mel - how are you feeling?

One of the good things about being very overdue is that people have stopped asking and texting now! I guess they are fed up of waiting too! Haha


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann it wouldn't have mattered what anyone said to me first time round I felt the EXACT same!!! I think this time for me has been SO different because I've already done it and I already have a little 'un so I feel differently about it because I sorta know what's coming... obviously no labour can be planned but I know what I've got to "look forward to" afterwards and how tired I will be after and experiences and feelings which I never would have thought of before actually having a child and how different it is having your own child vs looking after kids etc It's not that I "know it all" I soooo don't! I just have more idea what to expect!!


----------



## Hann12

Simmy - I felt like my response was pretty restrained bearing in mind what an annoying comment it was. I could kind of understand it if it was one of our parents who would be there the next day but not a distant relative! 
I'm glad you have stopped being bothered by people. 

Eve - you actually help me chill out! I aspire to be as laid back as you about it all! 

We have just booked to go to a Chinese restaurant in Wandsworth for dinner. Greg decided it could be our last opportunity to go out (so many times have we said this!!) and he thinks I need to get out! Looking forward to it. And just had a nap and we DTD so all in all it's been a good day really! Already getting some cramping from DTD so hopefully baby will get the hint soon! Going for the hot and sour soup to start with tonight.....


----------



## mummySS

Yes i thought you were pretty restrained too! Enjoy chinese tonight - on the plus side at least you get to keep going out for lovely meals :D


----------



## Hann12

Thanks - and very true, we are making the most of nice food before the baby comes and we can't get out!! Hope you have a good evening - I'll be back on later and hopefully we will have some babies coming!! Surely one of us will be in luck tonight!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann I'm glad you said that!! I feel like the annoying 2nd time mum who is trying to give advice not wanted!! But as I said it wouldn't have mattered to me how many people told me I'd miss being pregnant etc etc it doesn't change the feeling of a first time mum!!! I was psychotic at the end of my pregnancy with Saraya "when, how where" was all I cared about! It was like GIMME MY BABY NOWWWWWW lol I'm chilled this time because I know what I'll miss and how hard it is with a newborn, don't get me wrong I'm SUPER excited about Atticus arriving and I can't wait to see him but I also I want to treasure every second of my pregnancy because I remember how gutted I was as soon as Saraya was out. I really missed being pregnant, as annoying, painful and uncomfortable as pregnancy is!!! LOL


----------



## mummySS

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann what was the horrid comment??


----------



## Hann12

Oh just one of Gregs cousins is on holiday and said on my fb page that she hopes the baby doesn't come until she is back from holiday (which is Thursday). She lives in liverpool so it makes no difference whether she is on holiday or at home as she won't be here to see the baby when its born anyway so it was just unnecessary. People just don't think!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Hann I hope you told her she was a silly bitch! I got my first "have you popped yet" msg yesterday! I think I've done pretty well so far considering that was at 39 +4 for my first msg :] If I can walk I wanna pop to Babies R Us tomorrow and get some bits and pieces like a change mat - Chris put the change table together in our room today :] I've been nesting and dusted and cleaned a LOT even though I can hardly walk right now lol


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies.

Jenn, so sorry to hear your news, especially after getting this far, better for them to air on the side of caution though, i hope your scan goes well tommorrow xx

Hann, seen and noted the fb comment, i kind of though that was a bit cheeky too! Have a nice meal out and well done for DTD! Ive even given up with that now.

Simmy, think ive been the same as you today.. fed up and the weather hasnt helped.

Eve i dont think you are an annoying 2nd time mum at all, if you werent left in here with is i think all is 1st timers would have driven ourselves insane by now!

Well AFM had a bit of a BLA day and not accomplished a lot at all. Nothing further to report on the "signs" front except intermittent cramping and stretching. Mum keeps ringing me too which is getting a bit annoying too.."any signs Melissa?" NO!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Mel I can so imagine you screaming down the phone at your mum. Everytime I ring Patricia she answers the phone saying "are you in labour?" lol 

I'm sitting here willing my pelvis to allow me to finish packing my hospital bag lol I realised the other day that Atticus had no socks but fortunately I picked some up in Tesco yesterday - a pack of 2 reduced to £1 and another thicker 2 pack reduced to £0.50!


----------



## Jenni4

Is anyone else's bnb acting up or is it just mine??

We haven't heard from Starry lately have we??


----------



## melissasbump

my bnb is ok, internet connection always a bit dodgy though!
No not heard from Starry! Maybe shes off having her baby! x


----------



## Tor81

Hi Girls

Just thought I'd post quickly to say STILL no signs for me! Been out walking since 12.30, just got home and have taken up residence on the sofa with a cold foot bath. :)

Will catch up properly later, hopefully someone here is having more luck than me at evicting their baby.

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Did any of you see Sherri's msg on my photo on FB:

Sherri Elkey-Bidder Keep him in there!!! I am now the Beach Bump advocate for NOT birthing babies. Wanna know what time I got to sleep at? 7:00... AM. Wanna know what time he woke up at 9:00... AM. I mean, Atticus can't get much bigger right? So you know... Just keep your legs closed maybe...
59 minutes ago · Unlike · 1 person

Sherri Elkey-Bidder You know, if they want to take care of a baby that much, they can have mine! He's cute and comes with an extensive wardrobe. Taking offers...


----------



## curlew

will catch up in a mo but in the meantime a couple of pics of logan and joshua

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z476/mcurle1/Joshua%20and%20Logan/JoshuaandLogan11thJuly20112.jpg

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z476/mcurle1/Joshua%20and%20Logan/Logan10thJuly2011.jpg

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z476/mcurle1/Joshua%20and%20Logan/Logan6thJuly2011.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Oh dear Eve! I have a feeling she wrote something similar on mels wall too :) 

Since DTD I am having ridiculous contractions! On our way to dinner now. I know I am being teased but my goodness they hurt!

Mel - LOL at the situation with your mum - don't you just love them! 

Tor - still have hope for you tonight!


----------



## Hann12

Curlew - both are so cute you lucky lady!


----------



## mummySS

Thanks curlew - adorable adorable pics!

Hannah - goodness I hope you make it through dinner! Or do I hope more that you don't make it through dinner and end up at the hospital in labour?! Probably the latter!

Mel - my mum is exactly the same, she keeps bloody calling me. It hasn't annoyed me until today. I'm really aware that I'm in a foul mood so trying to avoid taking it out on people,lol. 

Tor - hang in there. Feel bad cos you are due before me... 

Nothing from Starry. - surely she is off having her baby!

Eve - yay for last minute tesco bargains! I know what you mean about energy and pelvis issues. I am really struggling with this boring filing. I have on the other hand watched 4 episodes of Sabrina today...

I think it's one of those days... Just went to get something from the car, and somehow Paul had left all four windows open. The entire inside of the car is wet - including the baby seat and my pillow for the hospital... :( Thankfully my hospital bag was in the boot! So annoying though!


----------



## melissasbump

Lovely pics Curlew!

Just a quick one.. i think im leaking a small amount of fluid, its clear and definatly not wee, is this ok do you think? Or should i be ringing LandD ?


----------



## mummySS

Mel - is it a constant stream or a one-off? If constant maybe you should put a pad in and call?


----------



## Aaisrie

Gorgeous pics Curlew!!

Hann lol as hard as pregnancy is that's the easy bit lol :] Although it's DEFINITELY worth it a billion times over!! They just grow so fast! I can't believe Saraya is 2.5yrs already! You blink and you miss it!!


----------



## DragonMummy

put a pad in and make sure it is - thats what they will tell you to do when you call in! They won't be interested unless you can soak a pad - otherwise they'll fob it off as cervical fluid. And do what was suggested to me when I was leaking - put the pad on, lay down for half an hour then stand up again. if it's water, it should soak the pad. If it's CM then it will only moisten it. Love the word moist....


----------



## melissasbump

thanks girls il put a pad in and check on it in a whille. XX


----------



## DragonMummy

I dont know, Eve. Sophie's a LOT easier now she's out! :rofl:


----------



## mummySS

Aaaaggghhhh MOIST! I can barely write it, it goes through me!!

Same as VULVA. yuck...


----------



## melissasbump

lol @moist! X


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL DM but you were bloody crippled!!!!! I didn't realise before I had Saraya how you literally go from just thinking about yourself to all of a sudden NEVER thinking about yourself!! Maybe it's because she's your 2nd? I feel a lot more prepared this time but also because of the PND the first time I suppose I've got bad feelings on it?


----------



## DragonMummy

I was the same, Eve. Really apprehensive. But am enjoying every minute now! It's a breeze compared to when we had Harry. Guess the antid's must have kicked in. Good decision! :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

You have REALLY given me peace of mind!! Really, truely!! I have my antids listed for when I've laboured!! I'm not worried about the labour or anything, I told my MW the only concern I have is the PND!


----------



## DragonMummy

yep that was my biggest worry. what ones have you been given? Im on dosulepin. Im getting on ok with them, no side effects at all so far.


----------



## Aaisrie

Ummm I *think* the MW said citerazine or something like that? She said it's one of the ones that transfers least with BFing? I haven't had it before. My last antids were yrrrrrsss ago and was fluoxetine. Since then I've only been on anti-psychotics so I don't much in the way of the antids anymore. When I had PND last time I was never put on anything even though I scored way high on the test twice with my HV?? Patricia was even phoning them telling them I was losing the plot and no-one did anything!!


----------



## Hann12

Hi all well I had contractions that were strong and painful lasting about 40 seconds every 6 minutes. Decided it was probably a tease so we went fir a walk and then to dinner and I was fine. Got back in the car and they have come back. I'm sure it's still a tease - a due date tease at that! I so wish it wasn't but it's too coincidental that it's happened after DTD. 
If only though....


----------



## melissasbump

ooh Hann, you never know! keep us posted! x


----------



## Hann12

I will but pretty sure nothing will come of it! I know that one of these days the teasing will be the real thing but I reckon I'll just still not be believing it for ages! I can't actually see it ever happening for some reason though clearly the baby does have to come out one day! I think I just assume I'll get to the induction in 12 days and that will be it!


----------



## DragonMummy

Good HV, Eve. Mine practically picked me up and put me back together over the space of a year. She was amazing.


----------



## Aaisrie

Mine was great with Saraya but what I can't fathom is why she even got me to do the PND test twice if she wasn't gonna do anything about it?! Some people make no sense! I [along with Patricia] slowly put me back together over the space of about 18mo I would say... with a few near attempts to cease to exist in between!! Thank God I have good friend/family support is all I can say!!


----------



## curlew

Eve - have entered the pool as 21st July figured 3 days over to enjoy one to one time a bit longer with Saraya.:flower:

Hann -Happy due date. Thanks for the info on HP. Really looking forward to seeing it but can imagine that the epilogue is cringeworthy. Hope you enjoy your chinese. Keeping my fingers crossed your contractions are the start of something.

Fi - would have been great to have had the baby to celebrate your first year anniversary in your house. Sounds promising though.

Caz - hope Ajay's check up went okay at the hospital.

Jenni - sorry your fluid levels have dropped. I know you didn't want a c section and I hope everything works out okay for you.

Mummyss - :hugs: for having a down day. Its so tough when everyone else is having theirs. I was last in my NCT group by two weeks and my friend had her son 7 weeks before me, we met through the NCT group!! Sorry that your stuff got soaked by the rain.

Mel - sorry you had a bit of a bad day. Hopefully things will be a bit better tomorrow :hugs:

Starry - hope you are okay.

Tor - you are doing well with all that walking. Towards the end I was lucky to be able to make it to the end of the path!

Dm - glad your meds are helping you this time round.

AFM - went to the transport museum today and had a fantastic time. Logan was very well behaved and had a couple of feeds whilst we were there. Josh totally loved the museum and was fascinated by the interactive displays.

Quiet day tomorrow around the house, and hopefully get some ironing done. I haven't done any since I went into hospital as my mum has been doing the kids stuff for me, so I am getting withdrawal symptoms :haha:


----------



## emzeebob

hi all

sorry i havent been on, i can read posts but no comment on my fone for sum reason so i have been checking up on all u, so much to catch up on the though, my internet at home is awful, i blame my oh for being on xbox live 24/7 constantly cuts me off so i tend to give up.


eve/dm due to have severe depression and panic disorder my physh (sp? lol) from the anti natel mental health team have also got my meds sorted for after i labour cos app i am high risk for pnd, the tabs im on now have had to be decresed last week but shall be upped the day of birth and i can bf with them, but they have been great, even the post natel team have foned me and organised a home visit twice a week for a few weeks after the birth just to support me so i dont go agrophobic again, it nice to no im not the only one that cud suffer from pnd and i have support,

Hann, happy due date, mines tueday but i no he wont cum out on time

afm back ache and period constant pain since thursday, doing my head in now as i cant get comfy, even a bath dont help, i either cant sleep at all or im sleeping all day and all nite with a weird sicky feeling. got a right shooting pain cuming down my chuff (sorry tmi) 

right thats all i can remember i did right a gud essay with replies but yet again stupid internnet cut off, cant believe there isnt that many left, and i just relised if i go over and end up being induced baby will be an august bump 
emee x


----------



## emzeebob

ohhh harry potter was fantastic but they really didnt need to put the epi;ogue thing at the end, they so did not look rite but i suppose they needed to do it so no one cud carry it on,


----------



## fifi-folle

emzeebob said:


> afm back ache and period constant pain since thursday, doing my head in now as i cant get comfy, even a bath dont help, i either cant sleep at all or im sleeping all day and all nite with a weird sicky feeling. got a right shooting pain cuming down my chuff (sorry tmi)

The shooting pains are probably your cervix starting to dilate/efface and move, also when baby's head is pressing down on it pain can be caused. It's a good sign, even if it does hurt like mad at times!!!

AFM Really disappointed that nothing has happened today. Been on my ball, done preggo yoga, dtd (but ended up with killer headache yet again when I o'd), have even tried homeopathic remedies my friend gave me, all I'm getting is tightenings not even regular ones, grrr.


----------



## Hann12

Fi - are you finding you are getting serious contractions and discomfort after DTD?


----------



## samzi

ive been having on and off period type pains since 9pm-ish. prob just getting teased as usual but you never know


----------



## Aaisrie

Ems I'm glad you have the support in place. I was agoraphobic too [4-5yrs housebound] but have worked through a LOT of recovering!!! I definitely wouldn't want to go back there which I think is why I'm so daunted by having a child because I remember what I was like first time and how much it knocked me back - exactly as DM said, the apprehension. It gives me hope that DM has had such a different experience this time and the fact that I have the support in place BEFORE it happens!!


----------



## caz_hills

Hi all sorry for short post nut writing whilst pumping! 

Hann - hope the pains are regular for you! Let us know and I am really hoping this is it for you!

Need to do a feed now - we are feeding every three hours as Ahay dropped 9.6% of birth weight. They are not too worried but I am so want to keep his food topped up. Also had good session with a BF lady at hospital - still hurts but helped with positioning.

Eve - thanks for your help!


----------



## Hann12

Humm so they are still coming on, averaging 5 minutes apart (though some have been 8 minutes and some 6) and lasting around 40-50 seconds. They are bearable, like period pain with some back pain, not having to breath deeply through them yet. Guess I'll just have to see if they get worse or disappear! Really hope get worse!


----------



## samzi

mine have stopped, oh what a surprise lol


----------



## Hann12

Okay baby has dropped lower and moved to a central right position from being on the left. I'm thinking the contractions have been to do with the movemebt, having said that they are still coming and getting more intense but feeling them mainly in my back and bottom. So hard to know if it's the real thing!!


----------



## mummySS

Sounds kinda promising Hann but i dont want to get your hopes up just in case! 

Fi, nothing seems to be working for me either so i really sympathise. i don't even get any form of twinge or contraction. Nothing at all! How annoying that you keep getting a migraine after O - talk about unfair! 

Curlew - :rofl: at your ironing withdrawal symptoms! That's amazing you managed to take both kids to a museum and BF there too. you are truly superwoman!

Emee - sorry you sound so uncomfortable :hugs:

Mel - any updates on the waters??


----------



## Hann12

Just spoke to the labour ward, they think it could be early labour, even if it stops and starts over a couple of days apparently! I am still getting the pains but going to try and sleep. Would not be surprised if I go to sleep and wake up and they are gone but hopefully whatever this is is a step forward anyway! Will keep you updated if things move on!


----------



## mummySS

Hann12 said:


> Just spoke to the labour ward, they think it could be early labour, even if it stops and starts over a couple of days apparently! I am still getting the pains but going to try and sleep. Would not be surprised if I go to sleep and wake up and they are gone but hopefully whatever this is is a step forward anyway! Will keep you updated if things move on!

does sounds promising then!! :thumbup: Feel free to text whenever! xx

EDIT - imagine if you actually give birth on your due date!


----------



## Tor81

Sorry, not had a chance to catch up properly yet, have skim read though. Been feeling uncomfortable for the last few hours & it's definitely coming in waves. Must just be teasing though because everyone says you know when it's real & I don't!

Can't sleep though, mind is racing (and then gets interrupted everytime I get one of these pains!). They're like period pains but also feels like I really need the toilet for a number 2!

xx


----------



## gw76

Tor, that is how I felt with both my LOs - even this time with Hailey and being induced it was all in my back...The pressure you will feel when you are ready to push will be exactly that - the feeling of having to have a poo, only it is multiplied by a lot... 

Hope you get some rest and that this is the beginning 

Actually, hope that all of you who are suffering get some relief soon!


----------



## Hann12

Tor - feeling the same and cervix pressure - now starting to feel sick and dizzy, but so don't want to get my hopes up! Going to do a hypno birthing cd to see if that helps as I'm struggling with sleep.
I hope this is it for both of us!!


----------



## caz_hills

Wow loads going on tonight!!! Hope you all are ok and progress . 

Have been feeding non stop for three hours - Ajay just wants to eat! 

Wonder when he will stop.......


----------



## mummySS

Tor and Hann - fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, good luck! It definitely sounds like things are progressing. You can do it :) 

Tor, mine started as period pains. Definitely time them and see how regular they are. I hope this is it for you :) 

I'm pumping, so I can't type much. Good luck to all the ladies overdue and wishing lots of sleep tonight for the new moms!


----------



## caz_hills

Sleep ... What is that?! And I'm only on day 6! 

Good luck Hann and Tor!
x


----------



## Tor81

Hann, I'm also feeling sick & dizzy.

Timed them an hour ago and they were 4.30 apart, lasting approx 45secs. Feel a bit more eratic now so will time again soon.

Feeling daft for going on a 5 hour walk and not having a nap or going to bed any earlier tonight, I feel shattered already!

xx


----------



## caz_hills

Sounds reallypromising Tor! Hope you can get some rest as if it's the real thing, baby will be here so soon! x


----------



## Clareabell

Good luck Tor and Hann hope something is happening for both of you!!


----------



## Hann12

I managed about an hours sleep then was woken up by pain but since then apart from very regular tightenings the pains have virtually gone. I'm still feeling sick and the baby is moving like crazy especially when the tightenings happen but the intense feelings have pretty much gone. 
I don't know if they will come back but at the moment I'm feeling pretty devastated to have had 9+ hours of regular contractions getting more intense and now it's looking to be fizzling out. What is all that about? 
I am exhausted and just want to sit and cry except that I'm so uncomfortable still. I'm so sad! Just wish so much that had been it, it seems so unfair to have all those hours for nothing!


----------



## caz_hills

Hann - hold on in there, my contractions stopped and then randomly started again a few hours later. I hope yours do too! 

Guys - Ajay has fed off and on all night, I'm exhausted. He would only in my arms or th pram cot so I only managed to get an hours sleep on the sofa. He wants to eat non stop. I have my parents and sisters over to see him today - have no idea how i will cope. Sorry for the moan......


----------



## samzi

this is really getting disheartening now. sick to death of being teased.


----------



## curlew

hann - hopefully your contractions will start up again today.

tor - fingers crossed your signs look promising too

emzee - glad u have ur med sorted for post birth. from others experience it certainly looks the best way to go.

fi - sorry your hard work isn't paying off but even tightenings are helping to get your body ready.

caz - glad you got advice from the bf lady. losing weight is normal at 6 days logan lost 8.9% but is now packing on the oz. weighed him today and on our scales he is 8lb 9oz which means he has put on 13oz in 4 days:wacko: he truly is a milk monster.

samzi - sorry your pains have stopped too. fingers crossed they will start up again soon.

Seems likee may be in for another wave of beach bumps being born - soooo exciting.

afm - logan slept from 12am to 2am fed til 3am and then slept til 725am :happydance:


----------



## melissasbump

Morning.

Hann, so gutted for you, hope things get started again very soon like Caz.

Simmy, no further news re the leakage, whatever it is it hasnt been much, certainly not enough to soak a pad, so am just observing for now.

Caz,wow you must be tired, i hope you manage to get some rest before your family come over. 

Samzi, am feeling your pain!

Tor, i hope things are progressing for you! keep us updated!

AFM Im struggling with this overdue thing now already and its only been 2 days. Had a good cry this morning out of pure frustration!
We are popping to the parents not gonna stay long though, im really not in a sociable mood at all. gonna come home and watch the Deathly Hallows part 1 on DVD before the apprentice final. xx


----------



## melissasbump

Curlew, yay for Logan sleeping so well! x


----------



## caz_hills

Curlew - good on the sleeping. Can Logan teach Ajay how to do that please? 

Mel - sorry you feel rubbish today. Hopefully seeing your family will help? I'm watching the Apprentice hopefully tonight too - love that show!

Hann - hope you got some sleep, any news?

Ezmee - sorry you don't have any labour smyptoms yet too - they will come!

Grabbed an hours sleep - woke Neel up and said 'take him please'! He settled him really quickly (well in ten mins) and now feel a bit inadequate that he wouldn't settle for me. But I was up all night with him so am glad he settled anyway.

Off to feed again now so will keep up with updates as I can! x


----------



## Hann12

Woken up after finally getting some sleep, had 3 hours. Had a big cry before I went to sleep :( 
I don't think they have started back again, when I first woke I had a pain but think it's just wishful thinking. 
Officially joining you overdue girls today!

Samzi and Mel - :hugs: to you both for the overdue and teasing signs. I can sympathise and just hope we get some luck and actually go into labour! 
I have told myself that it's going to be 11 days now, working on the basis that I'll end up being induced !! 

Curlew - glad Logan slept well :) 

Caz - how are you today? Did the feeding get any better? 

Tor - really hope you are in labour! 
And Fi, Jenni and Simmy!


----------



## DragonMummy

Caz he settles better for Neel because he doesn't reek of yummy milk. Always a plan to pass baby to dad if he won't settle xxx 


How is it all the early date beach bumps had their babies early, all the later dates are going overdue! Hope you all go soon. xxxx


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks Linds, that makes me feel so much better! I hoped it wasn't me just being rubbish. 

Hann - keep smiling. Fingers crossed for the pains coming back today. x


----------



## Blue_bear

Caz, i was going to say the same as DM, Joshua settles better for J if he'sgot himself worked up. 

Good luck to the rest of you, i know how frustrating it is! xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

just been looking at the graduate thread and we must be due some more babies soon. its been a few days. 

think my lo has decieded to wait til aug so he doesnt have to go to school on his b day like his big brother (his is in the christmas hols)

im actually jelous of all of those that are having annoying pains, i have nothing except a bit of cervix headbanging, then again i didnt with my first, waters just went.


----------



## Aaisrie

Caz did you find Imogen?

Hann - I had that for 3 days and when they stopped I crieddddd... I really hope they start up for real soon... Try and get some rest and keep your energy up!!

Tor hope stuff is happening for you!

Not sure what/who else I missed?!

AFM - my left hip has given up, like that sand in joint grating feeling... it kept waking me ALL night so I'm totally exhausted. Hopefully gonna go to Babies R Us today and pick up a few last minute baby things.


----------



## mummySS

Morning!

Hann, so sorry things stopped for you. Soooo frustrating! Maybe as Caz says they'll start up again but if they don't, I think you're doing the best thing by not getting your hopes up!

Tor, hope things are happening for you - can't believe you managed a 5 hour walk, I can barely walk to the end of our road! 

Nothing happening on my front. Agree with linds, it's so strange that most of the girls due early in July had theirs early and all the later EDDs are late! I'm nearly a week late now and seriously running out of things to do :( Hence I am still in bed...


----------



## Aaisrie

Simmy it's Sunday you're totally allowed to be in bed!! Especially being majorly pregnant!!! I'm only up an hr but it's more because I was trying to get more sleep because of my damn hip. Aside from that I've NOTHING happening either, I had a few electric shock cervix pains the last few days but I checked my cervix yesterday and I can't even reach it *rolls eyes*


----------



## Hann12

Eve - I checked mine too and I can't reach it so I'm assuming it will be an unsuccessful sweep attempt tomorrow. I just don't understand what all these pains are doing if they aren't affecting my cervix! 

Just been for a walk for an hour, baby still feeling lower and more central. Also getting ridiculous back pain on the right side and feel sick. I only want to eat fruit! I hope none of this is in vain and it picks up again soon. 

Seriously who knew the labour process could be so awful?! 

Eve - after the 3 days you had last time how long did you have to wait before labour? 

Simmy - don't blame you for being in bed. I'll be going back there soon too. 

Greg is going to come to my mw appointment with me tomorrow at the hospital, just in case. My mum also told me to have a glass of wine tonight to relax and send me off to sleep. So might be trying that later!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann sometimes they can reach your cervix [it's a different angle] even when you can't reach your own BUT the pains are probably effacing... from what I *remember* your cervix thins out before it dilates so the pains could be the thinning rather than the dilating but it's still all moving in the right direction!!
In terms of the 3 days contractions that was this time not with Saraya. With Saraya I had a sweep then the day after another sweep [I wasn't meant to have the first one I was in for an internal to check something else... can't remember what!] and after the 2nd sweep I bled quite heavily and I had full on contractions for about 3 hrs, proper labour contractions that just suddenly stopped. Then the next day the full on contractions started again but I thought they would stop again but they didn't.
Hann I know it seems neverending right now but it will happen, you will have your baby soon!!! Just do everything you can to relax - remember tensing will only contract the muscles and make labour less likely. If you need to txt me, then do! I'm here, like I said we're going to Babies R Us today but I'll have my phone with me <3


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann, stay strong! I had all that teasing and it did come to something in the end! I agree with Eve too, you might find your MW can feel your cervix as its a different angle etc, and also with the effacing, it needs to do that before it dilates so that probably what the pains are. Fingers crossed for your sweep xx


----------



## Hann12

Thanks BB and Eve - I'm sorry I sound so moany today and I'm only 1 day overdue, its just so annoying having all that time and feels like its for nothing.
I will let you know how it goes tomorrow. 
Eve - thanks so much too for being there and around for texting. 
My plan for today is definitely to chill out, read a magazine and get some sleep. I'm getting some more cramping now but not like the contractions and not in a pattern but hopefully as you say its all doing something positive. 
This baby is coming out one way or another! Just hope its sooner rather than later LOL!!

No sign of Tor this morning, really hope it was the real thing for her at least!


----------



## mummySS

Hann when i had my sweep last week my cervix was still very high up and not dilated really, but they were able to do it as they said it was softening. They had me put my hands under my lower back, i guess to lift it into the right position. So maybe they'll still be able to do yours. (not that mine seemed to do a thing, lol!)

Yep i'm def up for sleeping today. Might pop to the shops just for something to do, i spent all day indoors yesterday feeling sorry for myself so really need to get out. 

Tor - thinking of you, hope something's happening!

Eve - my left hip is in agony too! It's really odd, i can barely rest on it during the night. Normally after i've been awake for an hour or two, it calms down. 

x


----------



## caz_hills

Hi everyone, quick question - we have a cot bed on our pram and Ajay much prefers sleeping in there plus it's in the lounge so he is with us. But today my sister said that babies shouldn't sleep in the cot pram as it doesn't spport their backs well enough. Is this a problem? He just does't settle well in his crib. Thanks, am having another paranoid moment!


----------



## Hann12

Caz I am no expert but I was told by my friend that she had hers sleep in her pram for the first three months rather than buy a Moses basket. The mattresses on them appear pretty firm if you have a decent pram. 
I'll let one of the experienced mums confirm though! 

Just had a sleep and feeling a bit more restful now, still really tired though!


----------



## Hann12

Simmy - I am hoping you are right and they can do something!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Caz I think its ok for naps as long as their backs are flat? X


----------



## Aaisrie

Caz I was told [I don't know if things have change or are different per pram] that you can buy a "proper" mattress for most carrycots so they can be used to sleep in ALL NIGHT but it's all to do with the mattress. I think they are fine for naps though. Saraya had no problems and used hers exclusively for a month when she was in hospital because she wouldn't settle in their big cots.

Simmy mine is worse when I'm moving, I think because I've been on my feet more recently it's the SPD kicking in as it feels EXACTLY the same as when I had Saraya. Fortunately it hasn't started until now but I can barely walk because it's agony and no position is comfortable. It kept wakening me last night because I was so sore.

Hann you're allowed to be moany!! This is the worst part of pregnancy, the waiting... the being uncomfortable... the I've already done 9 mo of this gimme a bloody break... the people asking "Where's the baby"... the having everything there just needing the baby and everyone else around getting their babies!!!!! And feel free to txt me any time. I'm normally not doing anything more exciting than watching Peppa Pig or doing colouring!!! LOL

AFM I went to Babies R Us to get the storage boxes but they don't make them anymore!!! I did however get a crib set with a boat, train and car on and a matching baby bath and pram blanket - gotta love the sale!! Sitting here trying to find some position that eases the pain in my pelvis without success!!!


----------



## emzeebob

just thort id let u all no am having reflexology done on my feet in the next hr, my pressure points etc, my best mate is trained and hes already put 2 ppl in labour since he qualified, one of them was during his exam, so fingers crossed


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh good luck, i had a session just after 37 weeks but think it was too early, im hoping to have another session on wed and as its 2 days before my due date might have more luck then.


----------



## Hann12

I just heard from my third nct friend and she ended up with a c section too so that's 2/3 who have given birth in our group and only 2 to go. I hope that means the odds are that mine will be the straightforward one when it finally happens! 

Eve - annoying about the boxes but sounds like you got some nice stuff! Imagining you doing colouring and watching peppa pig! I want that to be me lol!!! 

Emee - good luck with the reflexology, I tried it last week and did nothing but I think if your body is ready then it can be very effective. I just can't justify spending more money on it now and my body not being ready and it still not working!! 

Still no sign of Tor or Jenni actually - hoping that means some babies are being born! 

Let's hope the rest of us have our babies soon! I'm sure mine must want to meet me soon!! :)


----------



## mummySS

Hann we've had some pretty horrific birth stories from our NCT group so far... 4 out of 7 have already given birth. I wont go into graphic detail but for example one of them ended up with a severe 4th degree tear, ouch. I'm thinking along the same statistical logic that if they had scary births then hopefully mine won't be! 

Eve - glad you got some good stuff in the BRU sale!

Well, i just got back from a trip to the shopping mall, we managed to pick up a cute little white linen basket for the baby's room, and a bunch of other random stuff. It felt really good to get out of the house, no wonder i was such a grumpo yesterday, it's because i hadn't been out at all :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann when you have watched the SAME episode of Peppa Pig for the millionth time you will not be wishing such things! LOL I like Humf though... unfortunately although Saraya loves Humf she prefers Peppa....

Glad you got out for a while Simmy!


----------



## Aaisrie

I actually want to CRY right now... WHAT ARE THE FUCKING CHANCES?!



> David Beckham reveals the truth behind baby Harper Seven's name... after Posh's favourite author
> By EMILY SHERIDAN
> Last updated at 4:32 PM on 17th July 2011
> 
> After a week of speculation, David Beckham has finally revealed the reasons behind his newborn daughter Harper Seven's unusual name.
> Despite a long-held rumour that his wife Victoria has never read a book, the footballer said they had named their daughter after Harper Lee - the author of Posh's favourite book *To Kill A Mockingbird.*
> 
> 
> Read more: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ng-baby-Harper-Sevens-name.html#ixzz1SNzTfUud


----------



## mummySS

Lol eve.... Noooooooooooooooo!!! What are the chances!!


----------



## mummySS

Sorry didn't mean to lol - it's just so effing annoying!


----------



## Aaisrie

I swear I actually laughed because my hormones are fucking with me today... it's like a laugh/cry moment of "what actually are the chances of that happening" and "how can this be happening to me" LOL


----------



## curlew

Eve - hugs honey. At least we all know that you have chosen Atticus' name for months. Stikll dont believe she has read it, I suspect the PR guys have come up with that excuse!!!!


----------



## Hann12

I agree bet she hasn't read it!!! 

Simmy - glad you got out today! Sometimes that's all we need, basket sounds really nice too! 
I have been amazingly chilled today after my mini breakdown this morning. 
Back hoping I'll be relaxed and baby will just come when it's ready! Which is hopefully soon!! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls!! I know all the important people in my life know I've had the name picked since I was pregnant with Saraya!! It's just when people who don't know me think I would choose it because of those twats LOL Curlew that did make me laugh about her not having read it though :]


----------



## melissasbump

Evening all

Id wrote a post about 2 hours ago, thought id sent it but obviously hadnt. doh!:dohh:

Hann, did i read you are having a sweep tomorrow? If so good luck with that, i hope it makes something happen for you. Ive got to wait till friday but the more i think about it the more i dont really want one. 
Is Greg going back to work this week seeing as though you havent dropped? 
Alan is going in, so he can still have the time off when needed.

Simmy, glad you got yourself out today and sounds like you bought some nice things.

Eve, that Beckham thing made me laugh, i dont even think she CAN read! lol

Emzee. good luck with the reflexology:thumbup:

Caz, do you mean the carrycot part of your pram? im hoping to use this when we go to my parents etc for overnight sleeping, maybe i should take a look at the mattress?

Jenn and Tor, im SURE you are both off having babies, good luck!!

Well AFM ive been an emotional wreck today. not helped by the fact my mum had got out loads of things from when i was a baby including a beautiful christening gown which both me and my brother had worn. She has given them to me to keep and i just burst into tears for some reason! Lovely gesture though.
When we got home we watched HP and deathly hallows part one so are all caught up now ready for when we get to see the new film, they hgave made so much more sense watching them all again.
Just had a nice bath and now ready for the apprentice final!

For the last few hours been having stabbing pains to my foof every few minutes and baby is wriggling like a mad thing. Wish it would just wriggle out of there!!


----------



## Hann12

Mel I know what you mean about the emotional day! Everything makes me cry these days - just watched Marley and me and couldn't stop crying even though I'm not even a dog person! At least you cried over something sentimental and real! 
Greg is going into work, he has been in the whole time though. He is coming home in the afternoon to take me to my appointment. In theory they are doing a sweep - mainly because they don't want me to go too over because of my back but I have a feeling they won't be able to do one. Baby is about 2 inches lower today so hoping that's a sign of things. Not that I'm meant to be looking for signs anymore!! 
The pain in your foof could be your cervix thinning? Hope so for you :)

Apprentice time now yippee!! Surely Helen is the only one that could win this?!!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Mel I've done that so many times with forgetting to hit post lol

Topgun just came on E4!!!! :]


----------



## mummySS

yes i'm thinking it has to be Helen too! paul thinks it'll be Tom... And surely Jim will have made stuff up on his CV, lol! and it simply can't be annoying Susie!

Haven't started watching it yet as paul's still cooking dinner, we'll be about 10 mins behind!

Mel - aww that's sweet of your mum to save that stuff for you. Must have been v touching. :D


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

I hope your sweep goes well tomorrow Hann! Mine seemed to do the trick eventually! :)

I've text Jenni and Tor- not heard from Tor, hopefully she's OK- I didn't text long ago though.
Jenni's OK, not in labour- a bit fed up now I think- I was the same so massive :hugs: to Jenni and everyone else who's fed up with waiting!

I'll let you all know if I hear anything xxx


----------



## MrsWez

Not on much but wanted to let you ladies know I'm still thinking about you and hope you have your babies soon. :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for texting them Doods - I was going to see if you had heard from them, really hope Tor is giving birth! 

Wez - lovely to hear from you! The other thread is starting to kick off - I can't wait to join it! 

Doods - hope the sweep works too if they can do it!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Not a lot to report here. Have been having tightenings/contractions for the past few hours but not convinced they're going to come to anything. They were really strong when we went for a walk but have eased off a bit since we got home. Bit fed up tbh.


----------



## Aaisrie

Fifi I think you've held up really well considering I think you might be the most overdue one here!


----------



## Hann12

Me too - think you and Tor are the same dates! I hope it turns into the real thing!


----------



## Squeeker

ROFL over here re: Victoria Beckham... SURE that's her fave book! :fool:

I sure hope Tor is having her baby... I can't believe we still haven't had any these past few days!

AFM, nothing overly exciting in the way of progressing. Baby is really digging into my pelvis, making me very uncomfortable, but no contractions, show, NOTHING. Booo...

Dh and I went to a car seat clinic today. It was put on by a nonprofit organization that helps you install your car seat properly as they say that most car seats are installed improperly. Well, we went, and not only was our seat installed improperly, but they also found a manufacturer's defect on our seat (Britax Marathon) - a bolt on the seat was really loose, with no way to tighten it. DH and I have this kind of luck with EVERYTHING...

So, what did they do? They GAVE us a BRAND NEW seat. Not only did they give us a new one, but the seat they gave us was actually an UPGRADE fromo the seat we had - they gave us a Britax Boulevard! DH and I were floored, and honestly, I am so grateful... we never would have been able to get a new seat sorted before our due date. We feel SO fortunate!

If you have organizations like this where you're from, make an appointment! You never know what you'll learn!


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow squeeker that's awesome!!! Saraya's seat was installed by Mothercare by one of their official installer people! :]


----------



## melissasbump

Squeeker, what a great result, not heard of those clinics before.

Hann, i watched marley and me last week and truely lost the plot with grief! you are not alone!

Still getting the pains.. am trying to ignore...


----------



## Aaisrie

Hope it turns into something Mel


----------



## Hann12

Yay Mel fingers crossed that it turns into the real thing!! 

Squeeker - that's amazing about the car seat! It's not often that things like that happen! 

I know what you mean about the lack of babies - it's been nearly a week now! Hopefully means that this week we will all drop!


----------



## mummySS

I'm so hopeful for Tor today! And you too fifi as you are due first! 

Squeeker - amazing result! I wonder if we have that kinda thing over here...


----------



## emzeebob

sorry for the tmi ladies, had bad cramps about an hr after i had the reflexology just been toilet and there is a small smearin of snotty substance with a streak of blood in it in my knickers but nothing wen i wiped, cud this be my show? there wasnt a lot at all


----------



## Hann12

Could be Emee, I had that last Tuesday but no labour however I have heard of people going into labour after having a small amount of blood streaked CM - so fingers crossed!


----------



## Squeeker

Aaisrie, we don't have that kind of service anywhere here in Canada. Liability, I guess... it used to be that the Fire Dept. would do it for you, but they quit a few years ago due to liability reasons. Funnily enough, DH is a fireman now and he certainly did NOT install it correctly! LOL! The clinic we went to was put on by SEATS Canada... I'm sure they must have organizations like it in other countries. The installers were great, we learned a LOT... but I never, ever expected them to replace our seat for us, for free. Amazing.

SO many of us are due this week, or overdue! We'll probably all go at once!

Good luck Emzeebob... sounds promising!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

hum... i seam to be having major boob leakage issues tonight. 

i ve not really had any this pregnancy, only if i squeeze. well today i keep leaking, i have 2 lovely wet patches on my pj top right now. :dohh:


----------



## mummySS

i haven't had leaky boobies at all... but tonight i have really major pressure on my cervix and low down, seems like baby's definitely dropped. Sorry tmi but i'm needing to pee every 5 minutes!


----------



## Aaisrie

I've had no boob leakage either...

Squeeker I think the main place to go here is Halfords [like a car place] but Mothercare do it too


----------



## sophiepaton

heyy i only just saw this im due on friday :)


----------



## Hann12

Welcome Sophie - hope you are doing well!

Okay so guys I wanted to have a good nights sleep so badly but as soon as I got into bed the cramping started and my back was hurting. Managed to get a couple of hours sleep before I woke up and my back was killing me. When I get up and move around the ache is still there but seriously painful lying down. It doesn't feel like my discs.
I have also passed a lot of wind tonight (sorry tmi) so I've taken some gaviscon - wondering if this can cause the pain??
I've also had more cramping and shooting pains in my cervix but nothing regular.
I'm wondering if this is the start of back labour as I know that can be constant. I guess it could be just trapped wind though?!
I guess I'll figure it out in a few hours, either the gaviscon will work or I'll get more constant pains I suppose. I'm so annoyed though as I was all chilled out and ready for a nice nights sleep.
Going to try to sleep again now with a hot water bottle on my back. I'm so glad I have the mw tomorrow. If she tells me my cervix is hard, high and closed I think I might cry - though I suspect thats exactly what will happen! Sigh........


----------



## jaydalee

Wow hann thats exactly how i feel. This backache has stuck around for four days now, im crampn but nothing timeable really. It comes on and off and more noticable towards the night. Im feeling it today and its more intense when LO moves around. I hate the sharp shooting pain in V area the most. Very sudden and literally shocks me.. 
Um yeh hopefully he will be here soon LOL. Iv been saying that everyday. Hes lo ked and loaded the MW said and boy can I feel him.


----------



## jaydalee

Yeh thats meant to say "hes locked and loaded" lol


----------



## caz_hills

Hi Sophie!

Hann and Mel - didn't want to text as it's v late but hope ur both ok. Let us know if things progress!

AFM - up feeding, Ok night so far, Ajay has been feeding off and on for 90 mins now but had slept ok before that. Fingers crossed he settles again!

Also thAnks for the advice about the pram. We bought a matress for it so I'm hoping it's sufficient. Hubbie said we should focus the next few days on getting feeding sorted then we will think about sleeping! One thing at a time!

Anyone got Any tips on how I can stop him peeing when I change his nappy?? As soon as nappy is opened he wees (sometimes all over himself!) any tips?!


----------



## mummySS

Welcome Sophie!

Hann, Mel, jaydalee, keep us posted. Hope the mw goes well today Hann!

Caz, I'm not a mummy yet but from experience from my nephew, there's no way youcan stop them peeing, but the best thing to do is just cover his willy with the nappy and just try and put the new one there as quick as possible. Or maybe cover it with some cotton wool or a flannel. Aah bless little boys - it goes everywhere doesn't it ;)

Ps - no news from me - obv!! Officially 1 week late today :( 

Anything from Tor??


----------



## curlew

Hann - hope your sweep does the business today for you.

squeeker - great result on the car seat but quite scary to think what could have happened if you hadn't gone along.

Caz - re Ajay's weeing when you take the nappy off. The best idea is to loosen the tabs on the nappy and pull it slightly away from his winkie. Then leave it a couple of mins and then he will probably wee and the soiled nappy will catch it all. Boys tend to do this as its a release of pressure taking the nappy off. You will get very adapt at quick nappy changes lol.

sophie - hi and welcome to the thread. We also have a graduates thread which you may like to join when your little one arrives. Link here incase you are interested. https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/638138-beach-bump-graduates.html

Topazicat - I woke to find huge leaks all over my sheets this morning eve with breast pads in but was fortunate not to have any leaks before Logan came along.

mummyss - sounds like little one is moving right down in preperation for birth. 

Fi - hugs for feeling fed up honey.


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks Simmy. And sorry for my post as I wrote that at 3 am and thought it had posted and then clicked on it at 7 am and it didn't quite make sense!!! 

Hann - good luck for the MW appointment today. Fingers crossed for you.

Mel - any news from your side? Hope you are ok.

AFM - had a MUCH better night last night. Ajay was up at 3 am and 6 am for feeds but at the 3 am feed was a good boy and I had him back in the crib asleep in about 90 minutes so I managed about 4-5 hours sleep. I feel vaguely human again!

We have the MW over this am to weight him - I hope he hasn't lost anymore weight and has put on. I have been a feeding machine for the last 48 hours and just so hope it has paid off for him. Poor little man.

Then I really want to get out and go for a walk around our village with him. We haven't been out with the pram yet and I think it will be good to get some fresh air and try to get some normal stuff done.


----------



## caz_hills

Forgot to say, my milk came in yesterday in a big way and I am leaking all over the place. Another glamorous aspect!


----------



## fifi-folle

In Scotland there's the Good Egg In-Car Safety Clinics. You don't get a replacement seat as far as I know though. I had planned to go to one near me but it was absolutely tipping it down and I was feeling rubbish so didn't go, oops! I'll try to go to the one in August near me, will at least have baby by then!

I've had a useless night's sleep, had irregular tightenings and back pain, weeing constantly and cervix discomfort, REALLY hoping it continues today and turns into proper labour. It's nuts I've been in early/pre-labour for 4 weeks now, it has to end soon... Still sent DH to work though!?! It'll only take him an hour to get home though!


----------



## Aaisrie

Sounds like the sleep gremlins got all of us last night... I was up heaving my guts up for most of the night... like when I was really really sick which was so bizarre?

Hann I hope it's not just trapped wind <3

Got to go pick my FIL up soon so probably won't be on much today [just so you don't think I'm jumping the labour queue! LOL]

HAPPY DUE DATE TO MEEEEEE!!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Sleep gremlins, eh? Mine is named Jillian...I'm so tired. We had my parents over for the weekend and now a college friend is staying over. I really hope I can sleep for a couple more hours so I won't be in a daze all day. 

Caz, congrats on the milk coming in. Isn't it fun leaking all over the place? I constantly have to change clothes because the breast pads are not cutting it. I sent my husband shopping for more yesterday along with more nursing tanks...very manly shopping list...haha!:haha:

Hann, good luck at your appointment and hope your back feels better soon! Also, thanks for taking care of the graduates thread. I just noticed people already started posting...I'm so behind with reading, but it gives me something to do during feedings. 

Curlew, do you think our bed sheets will start to protest all the milk leaks? I really need to change ours, but for some reason I keep forgetting to do it...ops! :dohh: By the way, your ironing withdrawal really cracked me up.

Mummy, :hugs: on being a week late. Look at it this way, you're soooo close! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys.

All right...must try to sleep. Poor Jill has the hiccups. Also, her cord is almost off and I can't tell you how excited I am about it. It's taking way to long to come off and I want to give her a proper bath.


----------



## melissasbump

Morning

BV hope you get some rest today, always seems like you have visitors! 

Eve, happy due date!:happydance:

Fifi, sorry you had a rubbish night sleep, mine was similar, hope you can get some rest today.

Caz, glad you had a good night last night and yay for your milk coming in! I cant believe you havent used your pram yet, thats one of the first things on my list. lol

Curlew, eewww for leakage! lol athough im sure it will be something we will all experiance!

Sophie, welcome to the thread!

Simmy, boo for being a week overdue. When will they look at induction for you?

Hann, good luck for the sweep today, hope it does something for you! :thumbup:

AFM, had a rubbish night, with pains down below and a splitting headache, i STILL have the headache but the pains have gone for now. boo! 
Im sure that the pains were doing something yesterday even though i know i it wasnt contractions, i think it was probably cervix issues, which can only be a good thing i guess. 
Head hurts though...not doing much today luckily... just vegitating, have sent OH back to work for some peace! x


----------



## caz_hills

Hi all, so good news to report. MW came today and Ajay has put on 30 gms so has put on weight since losing 9.6% of his bonys weight from birth to day five. So I feel loads better as I've exlcuively breast feeding since then. Although its been exhausting, it is working and I'm so proud of our little man!

She also watched me feeding as he wsa feeding when she got here and she said that he was feeding well and latching on ok. It's still sore but reassured me.

So after a better nights sleep (not great but more than I've had since he was born) I'm feeling better and hopefully we are doing the right thing.

Very one sided post I know but just feel happy that Ajay is doing alright and we are helping him to grow.


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone!

Happy due date Eve - sounds like he wants to come out soon!

Mel - hope the pains lead to the big thing!

Fi - yay for the pains - getting closer hopefully

Caz - glad little Ajay is doing well!

So last night was pretty awful, I ended up calling the labour ward and they told me to get in the bath and to take my high strength tablets for the pain which I did. I finally slept at 6am-8am. We then went to the ward this morning and got examined. I was expecting them to say that the cervix was still high and closed etc but they didn't. I am on my way to labour, 2 cm dilated and had a sweep. She could feel the babys head and had a load of blood. She told me to go back today and have another sweep. They think I will go into labour in the next 24-36 hours. I hope so!
I feel so relieved to know that things are moving and its not pain for nothing! I hope it does move as fast as they think. They didn't give me an induction date because they think I should have it by the end of the week - I so hope so! 
I was told to keep moving and eating to get energy. They also said to rest where I could in advance of baby coming as they know I haven't really slept much lately. 
Fingers crossed now that its going to start! I know that it can still be a while but just praying that they are right and it happens quickly.....


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Happy due date Eve - sounds like he wants to come out soon!
> 
> Mel - hope the pains lead to the big thing!
> 
> Fi - yay for the pains - getting closer hopefully
> 
> Caz - glad little Ajay is doing well!
> 
> So last night was pretty awful, I ended up calling the labour ward and they told me to get in the bath and to take my high strength tablets for the pain which I did. I finally slept at 6am-8am. We then went to the ward this morning and got examined. I was expecting them to say that the cervix was still high and closed etc but they didn't. I am on my way to labour, 2 cm dilated and had a sweep. She could feel the babys head and had a load of blood. She told me to go back today and have another sweep. They think I will go into labour in the next 24-36 hours. I hope so!
> I feel so relieved to know that things are moving and its not pain for nothing! I hope it does move as fast as they think. They didn't give me an induction date because they think I should have it by the end of the week - I so hope so!
> I was told to keep moving and eating to get energy. They also said to rest where I could in advance of baby coming as they know I haven't really slept much lately.
> Fingers crossed now that its going to start! I know that it can still be a while but just praying that they are right and it happens quickly.....

Wow Hann thats fantasic news and great to know that all the pain has been for a reason! I hope im the same! So exciting! xx


----------



## Hann12

Mel - you sound like you have been having a similar pattern to me so I reckon you are the same :)
I hope I have the baby on Wednesday - I always thought I might have it on the 20th which is weird though I know I shouldn't hold out too much hope or have my hopes up. This baby is only coming out when its ready clearly!


----------



## BlueViolet

Mel, hope you feel better soon and that all the pain pays off. And yes, we have had a ton of visitors...

Caz, glad Ajay put on weight. Yey! :)

Hann, congrats on being so close to labor. Can't wait to hear more :)


----------



## melissasbump

lets hope so im slowly going crazy.... 

Caz, glad Ajay is putting on weight, you are doing so well! xx


----------



## caz_hills

Hann - amazing news! I am so pleased for you and so glad that the pains are moving in the right direction - you are so close now. Hopefully you can get some rest in as well but I suppose they advise moving to keep things going. I am on the end of the text messages if you need anything - honestly! I assume Greg is at home with you?

Keeping my fingers crossed for you that it will happen soon - that has really made my morning! xx

Mel - hopefully you will be next too!


----------



## mummySS

Hann, great news that things are finally progressing! 

Caz - yay for Ajay's weight gain and a good night's sleep - you must be so relieved and thrilled. 

Mel - hope things start moving for you soon too. Re: my induction - i have one booked for this saturday 23rd. hope things get going before then!

Heard back from Jen this morning (by text) and she hasn't gone into labour, she's just trying to take her mind off things. 

Fifi - maybe it'll be the same for you as with Hann!

Eve - happy due date, lol thanks for the heads up about your plans today ;)

BV - wow you do seem to have a lot of visitors - i hope they are helpful visitors and not ones that expect a lot from you? Hope you can get some more sleep. xx

Afm - had another late morning i 've been going to bed really late and waking up late. it doesn't seem to matter really! My sister's popping round later with the twinnies and i'm going to try and pop for a walk at some point too. that's about it from me! Maybe this evening i'll watch the last two harry potter films - i never got round to seeing them in the cinema!

have a good day everyone, i'll be checking in for news!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yay Hann that's great!! I told you the pains were doing stuff :] I've my consultant appt. tomorrow but I doubt I'll be as far as you!! :]


----------



## Blue_bear

Woo hoo Hann!! Hopefully its not too long for you now! xx


----------



## Hann12

Eve - you've been having pains though so you never know! I was closed cervix last tuesday and now this so fingers crossed its the same for you! 

Georgie - keep thinking of how things progressed for you and it wasn't long after your sweep, just hope I'm the same. I don't have another one scheduled until a week tomorrow so just hope it's all happened by then! 

Simmy - sounds like 'you have a nice afternoon planned! I think you'll go before your due date! 

Thanks Caz, Greg is off with me today, hopefully it will kick off tonight and he can just stay off but if nothing happens tonight he may go in tomorrow. 

I'm so excited but I know I shouldn't get my hopes up just in case it's longer than they predicted. It's hard not to though!! :)


----------



## SugarBeth

BlueViolet said:


> Caz, congrats on the milk coming in. Isn't it fun leaking all over the place? I constantly have to change clothes because the breast pads are not cutting it. I sent my husband shopping for more yesterday along with more nursing tanks...very manly shopping list...haha!:haha:

same here - I sent DH to the store the other day for a nursing top, more breast pads, menstral pads and ice cream! 

I wear a nursing top with two and three pads in it at a time. I still completely leak through and soak my shirt. In public I wear another shirt on top, but usually soak through very quickly. (yay for slings! They cover the area well enough to not be totally embarrassing!)


----------



## DragonMummy

Caz, Sophie does that too. I put a clean nappy under her dirty one, clean her up then slip the dirty nappy out. Unfortunately the rush of fresh air tends to trigger a wee so not a lot that can be done except whipping one off and a clean on on in record time!

Sophie - welcome to the thread!

Eve - happy due date!

Hann - really hope this is it for you

All you others - sending lots of labour :dust:


----------



## Blue_bear

Hann, things did happen for me after the sweep and i would say that if your body is already starting then it should help! Get walking if you can bear it....or up and down the stairs 2 at a time or sideways is meant to help.... it all just knackered me out to be fair!! Lol. So excited for you, will keep checking back when i can for updates!

Hopefully not much longer for the rest of you either! It would be great if we could get through the July Bumps without anyone having to be induced (for being overdue not medical reasons)....

xx


----------



## Hann12

I'm back from the midwife appointment. They thought the babys hear rate had dropped so had some monitoring and it was fine. They also did the sweep and gave it a good stretch. I had a really bloody show just before it so will see what happens after this one! She said she could have easily broken the waters. 
They have booked me in for an induction on the 29th (13 days overdue) and some complimentary therapy stuff on the 27th but hopefully I won't get to that! They said that sweeps have a 50/50 chance of working so it's pot luck but hopefully it will all happen anyway! 

Totally exhausted so going to do a b


----------



## Hann12

Oops sorry was just saying I'm going to do some bouncing tonight then a big walk tomorrow. Hopefully that will do it! 

To everyone else sorry I haven't caught up but hope everything is good and I'll catch up asap :)


----------



## mummySS

that's great hann, sounds promising!

I finally got my hospital to book me in for another sweep tomorrow (why they never offered it to me in the first place i have no idea...) - so hopefully that'll do something... at least more than the first one. BB i agree it would be so nice if all of us manage to avoid an induction!

SB and BV - wow that leakage sounds manic! hope it eases up for you!

To all you mummies that are sleep-deprived, sending you lots of hugs and sleeping magic for your babies! I am terrible on no sleep and can't imagine how difficult it is. Things to look forward to... :thumbup:

Right, i'm off to blockbuster to rent HP and the half blood prince!


----------



## Aaisrie

Well my FIL is away home... I am NOT well :[ Eugh I can't believe this sickness is still rearing its ugly head on my freakin' due date!!! :sick: gonna go back to lying on the sofa :[


----------



## mummySS

:hugs: Eve... it'll be over soon x


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Simmy, just so fed up of this bloody sickness! Everytime I think the worst is over I get bitchslapped LOL 
Lying watching Jerry Springer [at least I don't have a 5mo pregnant 13yr old that my husband doesn't know about!]!


----------



## curlew

hann - sounds good keeping my fingers crossed that wednesday will be your lucky day.

mummyss - enjoy the films and I hope the sweep works for you tomorrow.

Eve - happy due date sorry you are still feeling sick at this stage.

Caz - glad your midwife appt went well and Ajay is packing on the oz.

Mel - hugs for having a headache but yeh for pains in the cervix - gotta be a good sign.

BV - totally empathise with Jillians cord falling off. I am the same with Logan its now 12 days and no sign of it going anywhere and I so want to give him a proper bath.

AFM - DS is off to France with Grandma and Grandpa on Thursday so packed his case today. Quite sad to see him going as he is good company for me during the day and so good with his baby brother.

good nights sleep again last night but Logan has had trapped wind today which I think is being caused by my antibiotics so not sure what is in store for us tonight.

Sending labour dust to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Hann12

Curlew - poor Logan! Does giving his tummy a rub help? I hate having trapped wind, it must be hard to see your baby have it and suffer! 

Eve - hugs to you! Do you think you feel bad because you are close to labour? I know you have had pains? At night I've been feeling really sick when I've been contracting - maybe that's it for you too? 

Simmy - I'm glad you got a second sweep booked in for tomorrow! They should have offered you one and it's surely much better for them that you go naturally! Sounds like your mw last week forgot that step! 

Just had a snooze, typically Greg is still snoozing even though he has been sleeping and he wasn't even goi g to have a nap! Men are typical like that!! I am getting up now to make dinner and bounce on my ball for a bit. Def too rainy to be outside but I should be trying to encourage baby out!
As a very wise Eve said a couple of days ago, apparently the best thing now is to relax and not think about being pregnant as that's what relaxs the cervix and helps it dilate. If you think about it you tense and stop the process. 
Hopefully a good tip for all us overdue girlies!!


----------



## freckles09

Ohh that's exciting Hann I hope things happen for you soon! Thats good you've got another sweep tomorrow, hope it's not too uncomfortable but I guess you just want baby out now! I have a feeling you'll have a boy!

Caz that's great Ajay has put on weight - I know how reassuring it is to hear they're gaining weight esp with breastfeeding as don't know how much they're taking. Elliot lost about 5% but then lost more so I was panicking and a bit emotional but thankfully he has put some on now. 

Simmy I hope your sweep tomorrow is successful and you go into labour. Maybe you and Hann will be in labour at the same time!

Eve I hope you feel better soon:hugs:

I'm getting some sleep at night now but only because Elliot has slept on
Me the last few nights - he won't sleep in his Moses basket. I love having him sleep on my chest but ideally he needs to be able to sleep elsewhere!


----------



## sophiepaton

ive been using that clary sage stuff for the past 2 nites and had best 2 nites sleep ive had since i found out i was pregnant x


----------



## Hann12

Sophie - I have tried clary sage but its not cut through the contractions, however going to have a bath before bed and try that again. I've also got lavender for relaxation.

Freckles - it sounds like a lot of babies want to fall asleep on their mums! I so can't wait but I guess after a while the basket is better!!

Hope everyone is having a nice night?

Fi - hope the contractions are developing! So exciting!

Doods - did you hear back from Tor, I'm guessing she must be in labour, I hope so :)


----------



## Hann12

Wow volatile thread on 3rd tri!! Its all going off on there!!


----------



## caz_hills

What thread is that Hann? I'll have a sneaky look!


----------



## melissasbump

The im not dilated at 30 weeks wtf! Thread? Lol x


----------



## Hann12

Yes 35 weeks and not dilated and having a sweep the next week ha ha!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea obviously a bunch of people replying didn't read the initial thread because they're all sticking up for OP saying "She doesn't want her baby early she just doesn't want to go over EDD" but if you read the first post she says about the sweep and it's job being to put you into labour 48hrs later!!! DUH....


----------



## Hann12

It was pretty crazy wasn't it?!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Well she's an idiot, I was more shocked to see this is her 2nd child and she talks like she's a child herself. Yes, we all get frustrated and we all have days that we want our bodies back and we want to see our babies and we want to have them like NOW... but we also rationally know that we don't REALLY want them out as it's not the best thing for them! Somehow her brain didn't kick to the "rational" part! I remember how afraid I was when I went into pre-term at 34w and was freaking out because all I wanted was to keep him in until 40w! Now I can totally chillaxe knowing that I made it :]


----------



## mummySS

Lol I just read it and wonder why some people are so annoying/ ignorant! Also made me cringe a bit how some of the UK ladies were making sweeping generalisations about the US. Ouch.


----------



## Aaisrie

True Simmy but I think sometimes the things [good and bad] that occur in the US sometimes shock us over here because as someone said we do have a pretty standardised healthcare UK wide


----------



## sophiepaton

cant believe i just read all that :L


----------



## Aaisrie

Is it wrong that I got totally excited when I saw Linds had posted in it LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

just had a good read and pointed out that the cervix does dilate slightly for second child. mine did, i was 1cm a few weeks before i went into labour. its like she thinks shes gonna dilate steadily over the next few weeks!! :dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

Aaisrie said:


> Is it wrong that I got totally excited when I saw Linds had posted in it LOL

FPMSL i don't know what you're expecting!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hann12

Off to bed now but just wanted to send labour dust to everyone still waiting and I hope that tonight is the night for done or all of us!! 
I'm soooo excited but have to keep reminding myself that it could be 10 days yet. Just had a massive bloody show, second of the day, it's hard not to hope for something instant when that happens but trying to chill myself out and be patient!!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Linds some of your scathing wisdom!!!!!!! 

Hann I really hope something kicks off for you tonight, you deserve it!! Txt me if it does!!


----------



## sophiepaton

Hann12 said:


> Off to bed now but just wanted to send labour dust to everyone still waiting and I hope that tonight is the night for done or all of us!!
> I'm soooo excited but have to keep reminding myself that it could be 10 days yet. Just had a massive bloody show, second of the day, it's hard not to hope for something instant when that happens but trying to chill myself out and be patient!!

good luckk :) :dust:


----------



## samzi

goodluck hann, hope something happens in the night for you


----------



## DragonMummy

Scathing? Moi? Never! :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Seriously DM she REPLIED to you!! The funniest thing is she accuses you of not reading her posts but then states all she wanted to know was how her body worked which is EXACTLY what you explained in your post?! WTF is she completely insane?!


----------



## DragonMummy

Cue snotty reply lol. Omg can she really be that thick?


----------



## Aaisrie

Well apparently I'M the thick one!! In two posts she called me a simple ass and told me I was talking out of my ass!!! LOL All I did was point out that she was contradicting herself constantly and apparently that means that I don't know what a sweep is? *rolls eyes* I do feel like I've rid myself of some pregnancy rage though!!


----------



## sophiepaton

She switched her story as soon as she realised she was getting a bad reaction then tried to make it out like everyone was out of order :/ x


----------



## Hann12

Morning all.

News of this morning......I think I am in labour!!!!

I think it came on during the night, I had these weird dreams when I kept waking up in pain but actually managed to keep getting back to sleep so I reckon they weren't very regular at first. Now I'm awake and timing them they are about every 10 minutes lasting just short of a minute in length. They hurt a fair bit - more than the ones I had over the weekend did - very low, around my back, bum and like period cramps round the front, and they start less and build then just die down. The time in between them apart from having back ache a bit I feel pretty normal. 
So hopefully at some point today or at least early tomorrow I will be having my baby!!
I REALLY hope this is not a false alarm!!
I'm still getting bloody CM so guessing thats a good sign, and I've got up and moved around and they are still coming.

I will keep you all posted. Text buds be on the look out as I'm guessing after a while I won't be able to post so easily. Please can no-one put anything on my FB though as Greg doesn't want all of our friends texting him all day :) I'm just going to keep you guys updated through those of you that I've said I would and if you can keep the thread updated that would be great thank you!

Keep your fingers crossed for me that this really is it, and I'll be in touch! BTW will no doubt be off and on this morning if they remain at every 10 minutes because its actually fine while they aren't happening :)


----------



## gw76

Yay Hanna!!


----------



## Hann12

Okay may be wrong afterall, as soon as I put the post up things started to die down a bit. Not every 10 minutes any more, much less frequent. 
How annoying!!!


----------



## Hann12

Okay and now they are back again, arrggghh I don't know!! I'll keep you all posted! Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Clareabell

Sounds promising Hann! All my contractions were in my back and in my bum!! (oweww) I hope they start coming thick and fast and your baby makes an appearance at some point today. I'm really looking forward to finding out what all these yellow bumps turn into. I think you are having a girl! :hugs: and lots of luck ;)


----------



## caz_hills

Wow, it did all kick off on the 3rd tri last night! I really hate it when there is real anger on the forum :cry:, we have such a wonderful group and it shouldnt come to swearing like it did on there, like calling Eve a simple ass  no need for any of that. I saw they closed the thread down last night. 

Hann  WOW WOW WOW!!!! So excited for you! Please text if you need anything at all or want me to update the forum for everyone. I really hope that it goes ok  it sounds like its happening and today! We havent had a baby for a while so this is brilliant, its finally your time! Thinking of you and Greg and wishing you all the happiness for the labour. Xxxx :baby: :baby: :baby:

Clare  for some reason I think Hann is having a girl too!

AFM  ok night last night. The MW told me to move to feeding every 4 hours for Ajay in the night so we had one feed at 9 pm then another mammoth feed at 1 am which lasted pretty much until 3.30 am when he finally went to sleep. So I got about 4-5 hours sleep which wasnt bad. Not sure of plans for today but really want to get up and about and out of my dressing gown. I know it sounds silly but I feel so yucky slobbing around all day in my underwear and dressing gown, smelling of poo (sorry such an awful image)  I think that psychologically I need to get up, shower and put proper clothes on otherwise I feel really yucky.


----------



## curlew

oooh missed the fun last night on third tri. Sounds like someone caring more about themselves and their body rather than whats best for the baby!

Hann - keeping my fingers crossed for you. Have my mobile handy for news.

freckles - glad you are managing to get some sleep albeit with Elliot sleeping on you.

caz - sounds like the new feeding regime is going well. Have to admit my aim each morning is to be up and dressed by 9am as it makes me feel more human if I have had my shower no matter how little sleep I have had.

AFM - MW coming round to check my wound as they were a little concerned about it on Friday and also to check Logans cord as it hasn't fallen off yet. Sleep wasn't as bad as I was expecting last night. Logan woke every two hours for a feed as he wouldn't take much at each feed due to the wind, but managed 6 hours in total so not too bad.


----------



## caz_hills

Curlew - 6 hours, am very jealous! I hope Ajay keeps at this pace and doesn't get any worse. I can cope with the lack of sleep if I have a couple of naps through the day which currently i'm getting. But hubbie goes back to work on Thursday so I hope I can manage then.

I hope the appointment goes alright today and that your wound is healing better.

Was anyone else worried about hubbie/OH going back to work? I hope I can cope on my own...... My Mum is coming over on Thursday though for a few hours and I think my MIL will come over on Friday too to help. It just feels daunting!


----------



## Jenni4

Hi girls! Sorry I have been mia for a few days...was getting pretty depressed with seeing people going into labor...not here so much, but in third tri....which of course i look at excessively!! Surprised to see no babies here for a while...what's up with our stubborn babies!! Although it's looking good for you Hann!! Finger's crossed!! I had my checkup this morning and fluid has decreased more...so scheduled a repeat section on thursday afternoon. Still have hope for my vbac in the next two days, but I have to do what i have to do to get this baby out safely. I'll let you all know how it goes...I feel better knowing a decision has been made and my yellow bump will turn pink or blue in 48 hours!! 

doodle and simmy.....thanks for checking up on me...it means a lot that everyone was missing me!! I'm trying to keep my spirits up and will be here to cheer everyone else on!! :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Hann I really hope things move on for you!! I'll be watching my phone :]

Sophie I agree she kept backtracking!

Curlew hope you have a good MW appt today for you and Logan!

Caz you might feel better getting up and about :] I'm still slobbing it in joggers because nothing fits me lol

Jenni nice to see you back!


----------



## Hann12

They kind of died down and then I hot up and had two in 10 minutes so now I'm totally confused. I'm going to stop timing them, ignore them and go for a walk and see what happens as the day progresses. They fo feel different but without a pattern who knows :( 

Jenni - sorry you had to book the section in, I hope it all kicks off for you before that though :hugs:


----------



## freckles09

Ohh Hann I really hope this is it for you! Keep us updated if you can. Good luck for labour - bet you can't wait to meet your bundle of joy. Be interesting to see what these yellow bumps are!

Caz - I found the first few days after Hubby went back to work really hard. He works in London so is out of the house 12 hours a day. It does get easier though and now my days go really quick. Dan has another 2 weeks off in Aug so can't wait for that. My mum is around a lot which is helpful so be nice if you're mum can pop round too. Gives me chance to shower and feel human again lol, plus she gets to spend time with her grandson. 

Can't believe Elliot is a month old tomorrow!


----------



## mummySS

Aah good luck Hann! I am still around, had a sweep booked in today but it's been cancelled and rearranged for tomorrow, grrr. I was sadly the only thing I had planned! So I'll be on the lookout for updates :)

Will post properly later, I'm still in bed atm. 

Xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Hann - fx this is it
Jenni - sorry you're heading for another section but perhaps it'll scare baby out of there before then!
Sounds like you girls have fun idiot baiting!

AFM I'm in tears today. I've had enough. I feel like baby doesn't want to be born, doesn't want me as it's Mummy. It all eased off again last night. It's been 4 weeks since I had the first set of contractions. Beginning to think baby gets so far and then it can't fit any further down so stops. I've stopped being rational. I just want baby to be born.


----------



## Jenni4

:hugs: @ fifi...I completely understand how you feel....so sorry that things are not progressing for you.....maybe it's easier to not be teased by signs! I am having those same irrational thoughts...can baby not fit? Is there something wrong with my body?? Is there any chance of this baby coming out naturally? I don't have the answers, but you are definitely not alone in the way you are feeling....and most likely everything is fine and baby is just comfy. Hang in there...


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh girls I wish I could hug you both. These feelings are so normal... I haven't felt like that this time but I have been totally overemotional and crying at stupid things. I think the hormones are all getting the better of us right now.


----------



## caz_hills

Fifi - sorry to hear you're so upset. I hope you are ok, things will happen soon. Are they inducing you soon or do they have plans?

Jenni - nice to hear from you and sorry you've been feeling bad too. Not long until Thursday now and then baby will be here. My recovery after the c-section is going ok and I wish the same for you as well.

Freckles - thanks for reassuring me. I've been booking some friends in to come over for coffee on each day next week. Sometimes I feel like I can't cope having people over but once visitors have got here, I always perk up so I think it's important for me to have company as I can't drive for another 5 weeks.

Simmy - boo to have your appointment cancelled. But hopefully tomorrow it will move things along.

AFM - had a shower and feel human again. Off to the doctors this morning as my skin is really itchy all over and I need some sort of cream to soothe it. So this will be my first trip out with Ajay in the pram (hubbie is coming too), quite exciting!


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, really hope this is it for you! Good luck, my phone is on standby! I was checking it from 3am to see if things had developed for you!

Simmy, sorry your sweep was cancelled, hope it makes a difference tomorrow! 

Caz yay for going out in thr pram!

Jenn, completly understand how you have been feeling, at least in 48 hours you will have your baby.

Fifi, im with you girl! Big hugs xx

Im losing the will to live at the mo, cant shake a terrible headache that has been with me for 2 days, OH gets out of bed a couple of hours in to the night as im snoring like a pig, so im sleeping alone, and on top of that i cant take being still pregnant any more. I too am having the thoughts "maybe im doing something wrong, or my body isnt working properly?" Hormones all over the show and crying all the time. Think OH is at his wits end, hes not the only one. Sorry for the me me me rant, am just so fed up now...:wacko:


----------



## Aaisrie

Oooo all my poor ladies - I'm sending you all positive vibes and relaxing energy right now!!! I'm sharing my contentness with you and hope you all labour really soon so you can get some peace <3


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone, well I'm back from town. I have been having about 4 contractions an hour, they are quite intense but they don't seem to be increasing in number. I am sure that this is it but unfortunately it could be a really long time if things aren't speeding up! I'm hoping that my body kicks it all into gear soon otherwise at this rate it could be days. Its very frustrating to get this far and then still feel like my body is failing me because I'm sure most people would have progressed further than 4 an hour after 7 hours! 

Fi and Jenni and Mel - I've been feeling exactly the same, frustration that things aren't happening, disbelief when they do, annoyance when its not progressing. I keep saying to Greg that the baby doesn't like me and doesn't want me to be its mum. I don't understand why some people just go into labour easily and some people have all the teasing and slow labour. It makes no sense and it doesn't seem like there is much that we can do to speed it along. Even now I'm in labour I can't work out how to bring it on faster. 

Simmy - how frustrating that your MW moved the appointment! I'd have been so cross. I hope that when you have it you at least get some success.

Caz - yay for the shower and the trip out!

Will hopefully be on later with more updates - just hope its moved on a level by then!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hann that's what I was like when I had them for 3 days but they were irregular. Why don't you try a relaxing bath?


----------



## Hann12

I might do that soon, they are about every 12-15 minutes, just read that they can be at this frequency for first timers for 2-20 hours until you hit the next stage so hopefully this is fairly normal - despite feeling frustratingly slow!! I just keep getting more and more show so things are definitely happening. It just could take a while! Just trying to chill out about it now and hope that helps!


----------



## emzeebob

hugs a to all not feeling right, and dust to all tjose who cud be in labour

afm, still having period pains front and back with braxton hicks (i think anyway) every 40 ish mins very irregular, midwife came for appointment and the little one has decided to go back to back so now we no y im in such agony with my back, so bouncing on the ball is in order, hes fully engaged and she happy with me and thinks i cud be in slow labour cos of the pains, got another app next tuesday and that day i will be given my induction date, but she sed she dont think ill last till next week cos of the pains etc, all she sed as she was leaving was lots of walking and lots of sex lol

happy due date to me though

hugs to everyone and hope u have a gud day

emee x x x x


----------



## mummySS

Fi, Hann, Mel and Jenni, I join the frustration! I am so thoroughly fed up with people texting me and posting on my fb wall about the baby hurrying up - erm, dont they think I want it to hurry up more than they do?!! I really hope you girls with labour signs get somewhere soon - hann, yours really sounds promising. I can't figure out what's worse, having teasing signs or having nothing at all!! All i know is that in the past 8 days since i've been overdue, i have been more uncomfortable than i've ever been - my belly has expanded loads more (hence the newly formed stretchies), my hips are in agony, and i can't walk properly. Oh and i'm needing the loo every 5 mins. I guess the baby wanted that extra time in there to grow more, which is a good thing - i have a feeling it's going to be massive! MW said last week that my waters were quite low too, so the bump is definitely not loads of water. 

On the plus side, i have managed to sleep loads - i am just having my breakfast! And the sun's just come out so i'm going to wash some bath mats... oooh look at me, ker-azy! :haha:


----------



## Hann12

Simmy - I'm so sorry you are feeling rubbish too. It really is miserable isn't it?! 
I have had several FB posts today from people - one from someone who has actually written to the baby (though not finding that too bad!). I've also had 2 people ask if they can come over this weekend - I think they have given up on me having the baby. I don't want to go back and say that things are happening as then Greg will just get loads of texts from people wanting updates so I'm just ignoring them for now. Especially as I have no idea how long it will be - hours, days, a week!!
I hope baby isn't too big for you too - thats my worry I have to say!

I've been doing a proper contraction timer and they are now between 7-13 minutes apart so things are progressing though no idea how fast and I have this fear that it will just all stop. I hope not though as they are getting very painful now!

Emee - glad the mw appointment went well and hope you get moving soon too - and happy due date!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Hann I really hope things happen for you quickly!!!

Simmy you have the sun?? All I have are grey skies and the cows are all lying down so it's gonna rain!

I'm gonna have some lunch then get ready for my consultant appt :]


----------



## Jenni4

Hann- so glad you are in labour even though it is really creeping along...hopefully things will speed up for you soon....so excited to see how all the yellow bumps turn out!

Mummy-feel your pain about being 8 days over....how naive was I to even think this baby might have come early!!


----------



## mummySS

The cows were right Eve - sun lasted about 5 mins and now there are huge rain clouds! LOL

Right my mum just called and is taking me out for a mooch around the shops. hopefully that'll cheer me up :)

Hann - good luck, really hope things progress quickly!

Eve - hope consultant appt goes well.

Chat later x


----------



## Aaisrie

See Simmy it's beneficial to live on a dairy farm!! Enjoy the shops!


----------



## curlew

caz - today is my first day on my own with the boys as my mum has been here every day since i got out of hospital helping, which has been fantastic but she has gone down south today to pick my neice up to take on holiday and DH is at work til Thursday. Hope your GP appt goes okay and you get something to help with the itching.

Jenni - sorry that your fluid levels have dropped and that you are looking at a c section but as you say its what's best for the baby that matters.

Hann - get some rest whilst you can when your contractions have died down. 

freckles - wow a month old gosh that has gone by quickly.

mummyss - sorry that your sweep has been delayed. fingers crossed it proceeds as planned tomorrow.

fifi - big :hugs:. Sorry you are feeling down. Your baby will love you so much when they arrive. It's so hard being overdue and being prepared that all you need is your baby to continue on the next part of your journey, but they will make an appearance soon.

Eve - hugs for you too honey. This is such a difficult stage for everyone but soon we will all be on the graduate thread with our bouncing babes.

Mel - so sorry you have a headache on top of the pregnancy hormones. :hugs: I am sure those that are overdue are all going to have their babies within hours of each other. 

Emee - totally empathise with the back to back. Logan was the same he turned about two weeks before he was born and for those two weeks I had terrible back ache. Happy due date.

afm - midwife appt went well both Logan and I have now been discharged. Logans cord had fallen off by the time I went to top and tail him at 9am which was really funny as I hadn't expected it to as it still looked so attched this morning when I changed him at 7am lol. My scar is not as red now so they think it was just a sweat rash that I had but have asked that I finish the antibiotics to see the course through.

Having a chill day today as DS wanted to watch the Chronicles of Narnia.


----------



## Aaisrie

Glad your appt went well Curlew and that Logan's cord is gone!! I'm totally fine, I'm not worried at all right now... very chilled! Just had some tomato soup and cheese on toast... NOM :]


----------



## DragonMummy

Hann mine were like that. If having a bath, resting or wandering about doesnt kill them then this is probably it! :hugs:


----------



## Squeeker

Wow, good luck Hann! So jealous! I'll be checking for updates... but FWIW I think you're having a boy!!

So many ppl overdue... I am pretty sure I will be joining all of you soon. My EDD is Friday and there are NO signs of anything starting. I woke up with a pain in my lower abdomen this morning and got really excited until I let out a fart that actually woke up DH... :dohh: :blush: Never mind...


----------



## topazicatzbet

same here squeeker im due fri and no sign. im on count down til induction now 17 days :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm sitting waiting on my consultant appt, I thought it was at 4 then at 2 realised it was at 3!!! Panic stations considering it's a 25min drive just to get here!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi everyone!

Just heard from Tor--

"After 26 hours I eventually gave birth naturally (no pain relief) to a beautiful little girl! I've been passing out since so admitted to hospital, also need to get her feeding. Will update properly soon"

Huge congratulations to Tor! I've sent congratulations and said we've all been thinking of her!

Will update if I hear more :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks for letting us know doods!! Can't wait to hear all the details - congrats Tor!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Congrats Tor! xxx


----------



## Blue_bear

Congrats Tor!! xx


----------



## freckles09

Congratulations Tor! Hope you're ok. Looking forward to seeing the pics! 

Hann glad things are progressing for you even though it might be slow!

Elliot has slept for almost 4 hours today which is a record! My mum came over and said to try him on his tummy which I did and he's been asleep since! I know you're 'meant' to put them on their backs but I think during the day while I'm watching him it's ok. Just the night time we've got to figure out but he's definately a tummy sleeper - like his dad!


----------



## SugarBeth

Doodlepants said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just heard from Tor--
> 
> "After 26 hours I eventually gave birth naturally (no pain relief) to a beautiful little girl! I've been passing out since so admitted to hospital, also need to get her feeding. Will update properly soon"
> 
> Huge congratulations to Tor! I've sent congratulations and said we've all been thinking of her!
> 
> Will update if I hear more :)

Wow, what a long natural labor! Congrats, Tor! Can't wait to hear the name!

Thanks for updating, Doods!


----------



## Jenni4

Yay!! Congratulatioins Tor!! Can't wait to hear all about it and see your little girl!!


----------



## samzi

Still no sign of baby for me. Induction next tues so just counting down to that now, and if she comes before that then good stuff.


----------



## DragonMummy

Freckles my old HV was old school and she thought the tummy sleeping thing was all bollocks. Obviously I have anxiety issues so wouldnt do it at night but I would during the day. As it goes she likes sleeping on her side.


----------



## Clareabell

Congrats Tor!! Can't wait to see pics and hear all about it. 

Lots of labour vibes being sent to everyone else!! I think Tors
news will kick off the next wave of babies now. :) 

I am shattered at the moment. Niamh is having a rough time. Luckily my aunty has been visiting from N Ireland and she is a pediatrician and says she has reflux. She is being really sick so will try and take her to the doctors tomorrow and hopefully get some baby gaviscon for her and that will help. She is currently having a nap propped up on cushions.


----------



## freckles09

DragonMummy said:


> Freckles my old HV was old school and she thought the tummy sleeping thing was all bollocks. Obviously I have anxiety issues so wouldnt do it at night but I would during the day. As it goes she likes sleeping on her side.

Yeah I wouldn't do it at night either but while I can keep an eye on him I think during the day is ok. The 'rules' seem to change all the time!


----------



## curlew

well done Tor congratulations. Looking forward to pics and your birth story.


----------



## Squeeker

Doodlepants said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just heard from Tor--
> 
> "After 26 hours I eventually gave birth naturally (no pain relief) to a beautiful little girl! I've been passing out since so admitted to hospital, also need to get her feeding. Will update properly soon"
> 
> Huge congratulations to Tor! I've sent congratulations and said we've all been thinking of her!
> 
> Will update if I hear more :)

Yay, congrats to Tor!! Finally, the drought has ended! Can't wait for photos... and a name!!

Betting Hann will be next, for sure...



topazicatzbet said:


> same here squeeker im due fri and no sign. im on count down til induction now 17 days :happydance:

My OB has said that he'll consider inducing me on the 29th, so 8 days from my EDD. Induction scares the crap outta me... I am going to try to convince him to let me go longer if it gets to that.


----------



## mummySS

Wooo huge congrats Tor! Can't wait to hear te full story, hope you're ok hun xx

Ok, I have 2 text updates from Eve and Hann:

Eve (sounds like she's having a hard time - big hugs eve): Had my consultant appt and she can see meconium in the fluid, waiting for a ctg and have been scheduled for an induction tomorrow, no waterbirth allowed so I'm just crying and freaking out ATM :( I'm hoping I go naturally, I'm 3cm and she gave me a good sweep xxxx

Hann (sounds like she's coping but in pain - good luck to you Hann xx): she is at 6-9 minutes but progressing. 

Am still out shopping and on my phone so will come back online later but didn't want to delay the updates xx


----------



## Jenni4

Oh...big hugs for Eve!! So sorry to hear that things are not going as planned....I hope you are okay! Thinking of you.... :hugs:

Hann - You go girl!! You can do this! So excited for you!! :wohoo:


----------



## DragonMummy

best of luck to you both. remember eve, its a means to an end xxxxx


----------



## samzi

Major jealousy going on here. Meh.


----------



## caz_hills

Curlew &#8211; glad Logan is doing wels and hope you had a nice afternoon watching movies with your son!

Tor &#8211; huge congratulations! I hope everything is ok and can&#8217;t wait to see photos.

Simmy &#8211; thanks for the updates on Hann and Eve, I just text Hann too to see if things are ok. I didn&#8217;t know about Eve &#8211; thinking of you hun and I&#8217;m sorry that you&#8217;re not allowed a water birth. I&#8217;m sure it will all be ok and we are all sending you lots of hugs.

Hann &#8211; hope you are ok, we are thinking of you too and hoping that everything is going smoothly. My contractions started at 5.30 am and I ended up in hospital at 5 cms at 9 pm so it took me ages to get there. Please text if you need anything.

Simmy &#8211; hope your shopping is going well.

AFM - Ajay is on a feeding frenzy - he hasn't stopped for over 3 hours and (TMI) I'm so in pain! Am hoping he will sleep now and give me a chance to rest!


----------



## mummySS

I am officially mrs update today ;)

Just heard from Mel, she's in L&D:
Hi hun im up l and d at the mo, due to headaches dizziness and high bp they are trying to rule out pe. Baby doing fine, am waiting on bloods and consultant and hopefuly getting a sweep too. X


----------



## DragonMummy

blimey, all go tonight!


----------



## mummySS

Think both Eve and Mel are on their way home now... Maybe there will be some action for tomorrow? July 20th seems like a good birthday!

My MIL just texted and reckons something's going to happen at 3.30am tonight... We'll see, i've never known her premonitions to be right, but i'm willing to clutch at anything right now!! If not then my sweep is booked for midday so hopefully, _just hopefully_, something will stir down there!


----------



## Jenni4

Crazy night!! Thanks for all the updates! I hope everyone is okay! Btw...did we ever hear from britt and starry??


----------



## mummySS

No - can only assume they've had their babies! I'm so pleased we finally heard from Tor :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Thanks for the updates!!
:hugs: and good luck for Eve, Hann and Mel!
xx


----------



## caz_hills

Wow, it is all go! Mel and Eve, hope you are both ok.

Hann - keep going there, we're all excited for your news!

Simmy - fingers crossed you MIL is right then, you never know!
xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Wow, so many news :)

Tor, big congrats! I can't wait for pictures. Yey!

Eve, good luck! I hope the induction goes well. You should ask if they have waterproof monitors so you can go in the water. I asked and they found out they had them (some nurses had no clue), so I was allowed in the tub.

Simmy, hope your MIL's premonition is right. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Mel, hope you feel better and that you get a good sweep! You can do it :)

Hann, good luck, hun! I hope the rest of the labor goes by fast and smoothly. I'm looking forward to good news from you :)

Samzi, I hope you go into labor soon!

Caz, :hugs: I feel for you. Try those gel pads you put in the fridge. They're made by Lansinoh and they're life savers.


----------



## melissasbump

Wow so much going on tonight!
Will just give you my update (boring in comparison to others!)!
So i called L and D this afternoon as ive had a headache over my right eye for 3 days now and nothing is shifting it. Having had a raised BP too, and then started feeling lightheaded, dizzy and was violently sick. They asked me to come in for monitering so off we went arriving about 415pm. 
The midwife that dealt with me could not have been nicer, she went through everything, there was protein in my urine, and my BP was taken about 5 times each time it was higher than before.
I was strapped to the monitor for about an hour, baby was doing just great, no cause for concern, i had bloods taken out the back of my hand as they couldnt get a vein in my arm (hand now sore and swollen! lol) and we had to stay and wait for the results for about another 2 hours, a consultant came and saw me, happy that i didnt have PE but there is still concern over my BP so got to go back on thurs and have that re checked.
The consultant also advised me i could have a sweep there and then which i was very happy about as i was having to wait till friday for one, so that was done, my cervix was apparently very forward and long which is good, but quite closed at present, she did get her finger in but was quite tight. Anyhow she came out with a load of mucasy blood and said "thats your bloody show" so that was progress!
I am allowed another sweep on thurs if needed so am happy with that. So all ok am just glad i got checked out as has given me peace of mind at least.

Hann, sounds like you are making great progress! Am looking foward to baby news from you in the morning when i wake up!

Eve, sorry you arent getting the expericance you are hoping for but at least baby will be here safe and sound very soon. If its any consolation i now can no longer have a water birth due to my BP, i found out today.

Tor, congratulations to you! cant wait to see pics of your little girl and hear your birth story. 


Thankyou to everyone for there supportive text messages etc. xx


----------



## Clareabell

Ahh Mel sounds like you have had a day of it!! Great news about the sweep and the show! I really hope things get moving for you soon! ;)


----------



## melissasbump

Hann is at hospital 5cm dilated and in the birthing pool suite. Is trying for a natural birth. Good luck hann! Xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Good luck Hann!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck to all those in labour. looks like the next wave of babies are coming. 

hope im in the next wave.


----------



## caz_hills

Hi all got text from Hann - she is at hospital, 5 cms and going into birthing pool. She asked me to update eveyone!!!

Good luck Hann from us all xxx


----------



## mummySS

Ooh good luck Hann, i'm so pleased this is finally it for you!! :happydance:

Mel - i'm glad u got it all checked out and that bubs is fine - hopefully the sweep will bring something on! 

Eve - did you get home yet?

xx


----------



## Clareabell

Good luck Hann, hope you progress nice and quickly!! 

Lots and lots of labour dust to Simmy, Jenni and Fi you girls need a break now!! 

Thinking of you Eve and Mel and hope things happen for you
both from your sweeps! :hugs:


----------



## Doodlepants

Good luck Hann!!!! Thinking of you! :)


----------



## caz_hills

Hann text from hospital - she is 9 cm and had epidural. 

She is so close!!! Go Hann!!!!

xx


----------



## mummySS

Loving the newstream! Go Hann, push push! :)


----------



## gw76

Thanks for all the updates everyone 

Eve - hope all goes well
Hann - happy pushing - by the time you read this (if you get to read it) you will have your littl'un in your arms
Mel- hope things happen soon

Simmy, Jenni and Fi - hope things happen soon...


----------



## Aaisrie

They've called me back to the hospital even though my contractions are manageable they haven't eased since the sweep and because the meconium was seen on the scan they have to monitor me more closely. Contractions are coming every 3-5 mins so they've kept me in. Still don't feel like I'm even in labour eventhough they said I am. Gonna try and get some rest
X


----------



## gw76

Hope things go well for you Eve


----------



## Clareabell

Its all happening tonight!!!

Hann - Good luck!!! Epidurals are fab hope you are pain free now!! Cant wait to hear what your yellow bump is!!

Eve - Hope things speed up so you can have little Atticus in your arms and get out, i know you dont like hospitals :hugs:


----------



## freckles09

Good luck eve! 

Ooh I bet Hann has had her baby by now! I still reckon she's having a boy! 8lb 4oz is my weight guess.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann and Eve, good luck! :) Looking forward to more updates. 

Mel, how are you feeling? Any better?


----------



## Jenni4

Wow! Just got up and read the news! Yay for Hann!! So excited for another yellow bump!!

Eve....you are coming right along next!! 
I hope Atticus makes his appearance soon!!

I'm on the countdown....no contractions or any sign of labour...i think my body is broken. How can I not even have had anything close to real contractions at 9 days past my due date?? Anyway....30 hours until the big C for me!!! :wohoo:


----------



## caz_hills

Eve - hope you are ok. Take care and not long now!

Jenni - only 30 hours, it will fly by I know it will! Enjoy the remaining time if you can.

No more news from me on Hann yet but have everything crossed for news this morning!

AFM - hubbie and I planned for me to try and get some sleep last night. But Ajay was not cooperating. I had an expressed bottle but I woke at 1.30 am (dreaming of bf'ing) and he was howling. Hubbie was beside himself so worried do I gave him a bf for 90 mins. So only managed four hours broken sleep again. These things are sent to test us! Hoping when he finishes this feed to get a nap on the sofa! 

No plans today - last day with hubbie at home. I am quite anxious about him going back to work tomorrow but need to have confidence that it will be ok.


----------



## melissasbump

From hann, Annabelle Milly Malone born at 456am weighing just under 6lb. She is gorgous and tiny! Congrats hann fab news x xx


----------



## Jenni4

Great news from Hann (even though she jumped the queue!!) :haha: So tiny! Can't wait to see pics and hear all about it!!! 

Another yellow turned pink!!


----------



## Clareabell

I thought she would have a girl!! so pleased for her! Mel i think you will be a girl too.


----------



## caz_hills

So happy for Hann! Congrats and she got to 9 cm without pain relief - amazing woman! Can't wait to hear all about it and see some photos of little Annabelle.

xx


----------



## freckles09

Congrats Hann! I was wrong in guessing the sex and I also thought baby would weigh over 8lb! Looking forward to the birth story and pics! 

You always had a feeling it'd be the 20th how weird?!


----------



## caz_hills

Freckles - I forgot that Hann thought it might be the 20th - how strange!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm still pregnant!! Had some sleep and the contractions have eased, had a eeLly big big big bloody show this morning and the nurse has just been round to say they'll probably induce me this morning rather than waiting until this afternoon but they might not use pessaries they might just break my waters to get me going. She said because I was 3cm and completely effaced they wouldn't send me home now. Still trying to get my head round all of this... Atticus is gonna be here in the next 24hrs probably. 

Congrats Hannah, so proud of you!!!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Congrats Hann! Cant wait to see pics of your tiny bundle!!


----------



## Clareabell

Good luck Eve hope Atticus vacates quickly :hugs:


----------



## curlew

oh wow what a night, typical the night I go to bed early!!!

Hann - congratulations on the birth of annabelle. You did so well getting to 9cm with no pain relief. Looking forward to the photos.

Eve - sorry that the birth won't be what you wanted but yeh to little Atticus making an appearance in the next 24 hours. Big hugs and hope all goes well.

mel - sorry that you had to be admitted to L&D but glad you are home again Good news on the sweep and show. Fingers crossed you will be having your little one soon.

Jenni - Keeping my fingers crossed you stil go naturally today but good luck for tomorrow anyway incase you do end up going for your section.

caz - sorry you had a rough night with Ajay. Hope you get some rest today.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, big congrats and gorgeous name! :)


----------



## caz_hills

Eve - good luck today, we will be thinking of you. xx


----------



## Aaisrie

dr just been round and said she wants to see if I go on my own today and if not she's written me up for pessaries tonight to be induced. At the moment I'm strapped to the bed on the ctg making sure baby isn't getting distressed and checking my contractions. The dr said "well I can see on the ctg you're having some good pains" but they're so mild to me I'm wondering wtf!! Like on the machine they look really strong and I'm aware of them but they aren't even painful enough to breathe through!!! Lol still only having them every 3-5 mins.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts!!!


----------



## mummySS

Yay congrats Hann! Well done girl, can't wait to see pics and hear the story!

Eve, good luck for later!

Caz I really hope you get lots of nap time today :hugs:

Afm - still very pregnant!! MIL's premonition (as expected) was wrong!! Off for my sweep today. 9 days overdue sucks! Talking of which Jenni, I am so pleased you have the section booked for tmrw - I know it's not the birth you want but you get to have your baby out! :) Did you go really overdue with Audrey??


----------



## Clareabell

Simmy - I really hope the sweep works for you today! :)


----------



## Jenni4

Audrey was a piece of cake! Section at 39 weeks due to breech presentation!! If I had known I was going to have a section again I would have done it weeks ago!!! :wacko:


----------



## samzi

6 sleeps till induction


----------



## caz_hills

Samzi - not long to go, it will come aorund really quickly I am sure.

Simmy - fingers crossed for the sweep today! Let us know how you get on if you can.

Eve - you must have a high pain threshold! Hope today goes well. Thinking of you.

Jenni - it must be annoying knowing that you could have had a section but at least baby will be ready to come tomorrow.


----------



## DragonMummy

congrats Hann - omg you did so well! Cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## mummySS

Gaaah, just on my way back from the hosp appt. MY CERVIX IS STILL COMPLETELY CLOSED UP AND POSTERIOR!! It was so shut tight she couldn't even do a proper sweep. How can I be 9 days overdue with my cervix not even dilating half a centimetre?! I think induction definitely looms for me... Bring on Saturday...


----------



## Jenni4

Oh Simmy!! I'm so sorry to hear that! I think our due date was jinxed!! But just think if you get induced on Saturday that's only 3 more days!! Hang in there Hun...I know it sucks to wait... :hugs:


----------



## mummySS

Thanks jen :hugs:

It was a funny due date - GW had Hailey a few weeks early! Lol


----------



## Clareabell

Oh Simmy and Jen Im sorry for you both. It must be really really frustrating! :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry to hear that at least the end is in sight for you now. 

i had a reflexology session this morning. was tender in all the right places but no sign of anything happening yet. im preparing myself for going overdue.


----------



## emzeebob

1 day overdue and feel like poo! never felt so tired and nauseos (sp?) in my life


----------



## mummySS

Honestly i never realised how frustrating it was being so overdue. Curlew you must have been going mad after 3 weeks with Josh!! 

Do any of you have experience of being induced or know much about the process? I am terrified... we did a little bit on it during nct classes and it just sounded like painful hell!

Grr, and my american cousin will not stop with the annoying facebook wall posts. Meh!

Sorry for being so moany - don't feel you have to respond, i just needed to rant :( I just got home and had a good cry, felt a bit better, and then saw the annoying facebook message. I'm just going to ignore it!


----------



## Jenni4

:hugs: for Simmy


----------



## topazicatzbet

i was induced with the hormone dip with my son cos my waters went, that was straight forward they just hooked me up, hurt like a b**ch though. no experience with sweeps or pessaries.


----------



## sophiepaton

is a sweep guaranteed to work if they can do it properly ?? i have 1 book on friday x


----------



## topazicatzbet

sophiepaton said:


> is a sweep guaranteed to work if they can do it properly ?? i have 1 book on friday x

how have you managed to get one booked for fri. my midwife wont touch me til 41 weeks thought it was a reginal thing but your from leeds too. 

*stamps feet in a huff*


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Simmy!

I had 3 sweeps with Holly and 1 with Naomi.

I was in early labour with Holly and they wanted to move things along due to health issues- they broke my waters- this did not hurt at all, and put me on a drip- they put an epidural in at the same time so I can't comment on the pain- it's just meant to intensify things but doesn't mean you WILL need an epi- if it comes to that I'd see how you go first :)

Please don't be worried about induction- and don't worry about your cervix- being tightly closed means nothing- it can change in an instant! :)

If there's anything else you want to know, just say :)

Sweeps I was told can take up to 48 hours to work due to something to do with hormones I think- but everyone's different xxx


----------



## fifi-folle

I've had three sweeps and they've done eff all. Despite having contractions since 37wks and being 1cm dilated at that point. Still bloody pregnant and utterly fed up.


----------



## topazicatzbet

fifi-folle said:


> I've had three sweeps and they've done eff all. Despite having contractions since 37wks and being 1cm dilated at that point. Still bloody pregnant and utterly fed up.

:hugs: im fed up 2 days off my due date so you must be well fed up


----------



## mummySS

Thanks Doods you have actually really reassured me :hugs: It's good to know that the breaking waters part doesn't hurt - i've seen that crochet hook they use and it _looks_ painful! I am pretty sure i'll get an epidural so not too bothered about that, I was always going to ask for one anyway (I've never been too good with pain!). My prediction is that i'll end up with an emergency section or the induction wont work, but then again i'm in a particularly negative mood today!

Fi - i dont know what to say apart from we are in the same boat (think you're 2 days ahead of me) and i totally feel your pain! The sweeps just dont seem to work on some of us. I guess the end is in sight for saturday... Do you wanta swap numbers so we can text on sat? PM me if so. xx


----------



## sophiepaton

topazicatzbet said:


> sophiepaton said:
> 
> 
> is a sweep guaranteed to work if they can do it properly ?? i have 1 book on friday x
> 
> how have you managed to get one booked for fri. my midwife wont touch me til 41 weeks thought it was a reginal thing but your from leeds too.
> 
> *stamps feet in a huff*Click to expand...

i have a teen pregnancy midwife and she does like 1 on 1 and comes to ya house she said i said i didnt want to go over and she said she will come do one on my due date and it should work within 48 hours x


----------



## DragonMummy

argh fifi you must be going crackers!

aw Soph does that mean youre the baby of the group? Do you know what youre having? Need to put you on the front page!


----------



## caz_hills

Simmy  oh Im so sorry that your cervix isnt open yet. I hope youre ok and not too upset. Big hugs. Xxx Unfortunately I dont know much about being induced  but am sure others on here will do and will be able to advise. Maybe people in the 3rd tri forum could advise too? :hugs:

Topaz  hope the reflexology went alright for you. :thumbup:

Emzee  hope your sickness has passed. :hugs:

Fifi  sorry you are overdue as well and annoyed. Big hugs to everyone who is waiting for their babies! xx :hugs:

Sophie  I hope your sweep goes well. I heard (I think on here) that it was 50:50 effective? Sounds like you have good support from your MW and 1-2-1 support is brilliant. Fingers crossed for you.

AFM  been having a great day  had two naps and felt good. Then Ajay weed all over himself when I was changing him and the tears started flowing (from me not him!). Just when I think Im getting the hang of things, something throws me off centre. Sometimes I feel like I cant do it, I'm not going to be a good Mum and I feel like a failure. Also the BF'ing is still hard and I just keep taking it one feed at a time although I don't know if I'll continue past his weight in tomorrow with the MW. 

Also dreading my husband going back to work tomorrow  my Mum will be here for tomorrow only but I just think that is it now, Im on my own from tonight. Boo right need to cheer up. Sorry girls. :nope:


----------



## mummySS

Sophie - the sweep may not work at all - dont want to get your hopes up! Mine and Fi's did nothing!


----------



## mummySS

Caz - you are doing a fantastic job!! dont worry most babies wee when they're getting their nappies changed. I guess sometimes it's just the last straw huh? Hopefully the weigh in tomorrow will put your mind at rest :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

caz will pm you my number if you like. might help to have someone nearby and in the same boat! youre doing great and feeling like youre doing it all wrong is normal. Doesnt stop it being shit though xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Hi all!

Eve, thinking of you and so sorry it has not gone as planned for you, you will have Atticus in your arms very soon though

Caz, hope you have had a nice day with Ajay and your hubby 

Clare, will be interesting to see if your girl prediction for me is right!

Jenny, not long till your section ,how annoying to know you could have had it weeks ago! Still, not long now hun 

Samzi, not long now for you either

Simmy, so sorry to hear about your sweep, these things can change so quick though so you never know, either way its not long now till Sat :hugs:
My cervix was quite closed yesterday although was long and well forward.

Topaz, join the overdue crew! You never know though! My sweep wasnt till 41 weeks either its only as i was at the hospital yesterday i got one early.

Emze, i feel your overdue pain, its poop!

Doodles, re the sweep i think i read somwhere the average time is 48 hours too. Im still hopeful! lol

Fifi, i dont know what else to say other than big :hugs: to you

Sophie, i think if your body is ready a sweep will work, if it isnt, then it wont. But either way its the best way for them to see how ready you are or not and no harm done if it doesnt work.

AFM,am feeling better today. No labour yet but since sweep been having mucus browny discharge so maybe its doing something?
My mum and dad have been over today took us out for lunch and a wander about then we have just got home and they have helped out with housework and mum is doing the ironing bless her. I can barely walk at the mo now so im very grateful to her! 
Im back up the hospital tomorrow afternoon for another BP check and sweep , i think im going to have to go for BP every other day now till i give birth which hopefully wont be too long. 

Oh and Hann, Annabelle is so beautiful!! xx


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks so much - sitting here having a little cry, but happy tears as it's wonderful to know that you are here just to listen and support. Sometimes I don't want to cry in front of hubbie as he worries and also I don't want to seem a failure. He is out in Reading for the afternoon doing some chores so it's a good easing in gently to being on my own I suppose. We can cope, I know we can, but I am just a born worrier - always was before baby too.

Thanks so much. You're great. xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

sophiepaton said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophiepaton said:
> 
> 
> is a sweep guaranteed to work if they can do it properly ?? i have 1 book on friday x
> 
> how have you managed to get one booked for fri. my midwife wont touch me til 41 weeks thought it was a reginal thing but your from leeds too.
> 
> *stamps feet in a huff*Click to expand...
> 
> i have a teen pregnancy midwife and she does like 1 on 1 and comes to ya house she said i said i didnt want to go over and she said she will come do one on my due date and it should work within 48 hours xClick to expand...

if only i was younger, lol. my midwife doesnt care one bit that im stressed that i may have trouble giving birth to a baby thats bigger than my son and he was only 7lb 4. they had real trouble dragging him out with forceps and the recovery was very traumatic. stupid pelvis shape.


----------



## sophiepaton

DragonMummy said:


> argh fifi you must be going crackers!
> 
> aw Soph does that mean youre the baby of the group? Do you know what youre having? Need to put you on the front page!

erm im not sure im 18 x and a boy :) x


----------



## SugarBeth

mummySS said:


> Do any of you have experience of being induced or know much about the process? I am terrified... we did a little bit on it during nct classes and it just sounded like painful hell!

I was induced and was terrified of it. Let me say, it was NOT fun, but it wasn't as bad as I expected (and I went from a 3-8 within an hour, and fully dilated soon after). It really cut my labor time down (actively labored for 10 1/2 hours, and that was with Katie starting out posterior) though I didn't do it medically bc my midwife knew I was going for all natural everything. Im not sure what's worse - an IV, or them blowing up a big balloon behind your cervix and yanking on it for hours! But like I said, it wasn't as bad - i still managed without pain meds.


----------



## sophiepaton

mummySS said:


> Sophie - the sweep may not work at all - dont want to get your hopes up! Mine and Fi's did nothing!

ohh well i guess its still worth the try :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Caz I'm a huge worrier too!
M's going back to work on Monday and I'm dreading it!!!- and this is my second!!
It's completely normal to worry about weight etc and it IS hard for the first couple of weeks- it gets better and easier soon I promise!! Don't feel like you have to be super woman and make it all look easy- we're all struggling along together in the early days :hugs:
In a couple of weeks things will be much much easier- you'll hopefully be getting more sleep and the feeding will have been well established- I was FF Holly from 4 weeks and it was such a relief for me as we were really struggling- if the BF is going well, that's great! If not, then FF is great too :) A full, happy tummy and well rested mummy and baby is the best thing I think :)


Is anyone else's baby getting a bit spotty? I'm still only using water on N- could this be why? I know it sounds skanky not using soap yet but she's so sensitive still....


----------



## sophiepaton

topazicatzbet said:


> sophiepaton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophiepaton said:
> 
> 
> is a sweep guaranteed to work if they can do it properly ?? i have 1 book on friday x
> 
> how have you managed to get one booked for fri. my midwife wont touch me til 41 weeks thought it was a reginal thing but your from leeds too.
> 
> *stamps feet in a huff*Click to expand...
> 
> i have a teen pregnancy midwife and she does like 1 on 1 and comes to ya house she said i said i didnt want to go over and she said she will come do one on my due date and it should work within 48 hours xClick to expand...
> 
> if only i was younger, lol. my midwife doesnt care one bit that im stressed that i may have trouble giving birth to a baby thats bigger than my son and he was only 7lb 4. they had real trouble dragging him out with forceps and the recovery was very traumatic. stupid pelvis shape.Click to expand...

you think youd get more care then so they know your okay :S hope you dont go over then ill cross my fingers for you x


----------



## SugarBeth

caz_hills said:


> AFM  been having a great day  had two naps and felt good. Then Ajay weed all over himself when I was changing him and the tears started flowing (from me not him!). Just when I think Im getting the hang of things, something throws me off centre. Sometimes I feel like I cant do it, I'm not going to be a good Mum and I feel like a failure. Also the BF'ing is still hard and I just keep taking it one feed at a time although I don't know if I'll continue past his weight in tomorrow with the MW.
> 
> Also dreading my husband going back to work tomorrow  my Mum will be here for tomorrow only but I just think that is it now, Im on my own from tonight. Boo right need to cheer up. Sorry girls. :nope:

Caz, I totally understand - DH went back to work on Monday. I managed to do the dishes, laundry, fold clothes, care for the dog, and give Katie a bath and prepared us for her doctors appointment. I felt so good! Then my bleeding picked up so I realized I had to cut back. Then yesterday I came down with food poisoning. I just wanted to cry - every time I started to think "I got the hang of this, I can do it" I got a set back! 

For the record, caring for a dog and baby while alone and having food poisoning is not easy!


----------



## freckles09

caz_hills said:


> Thanks so much - sitting here having a little cry, but happy tears as it's wonderful to know that you are here just to listen and support. Sometimes I don't want to cry in front of hubbie as he worries and also I don't want to seem a failure. He is out in Reading for the afternoon doing some chores so it's a good easing in gently to being on my own I suppose. We can cope, I know we can, but I am just a born worrier - always was before baby too.
> 
> Thanks so much. You're great. xxxx

:hugs: I can definately sympathise with you - ive had a few nights of tears where I just feel like I'm doing it all wrong. First night I cried I came downstairs and just sobbed for a couple hours as didn't want Hubby to see me cry. Havent had tears for a while so it does get easier although every day is different! You're doing great though and you aren't alone in what you're feeling / going through. 

Can't remember if ive said it on here but congrats Hann - Annabelle is gorgeous! Looking forward to hearing from you with an update. 

I BF in public today - albeit it was in a quiet restaurant / pub and I hid in a corner lol!


----------



## caz_hills

Freckles - yay for BF'ing in public - I haven't yet figured out how to discretely feed at home let alone outdoors!

Beth - poor you having food poisoning. I can't imagine being ill and looking after a little one, sounds awful. Hope you feel better soon.

Thanks everyone again - feel better that I'm not alone in feeling this. I have always been a worrier and fear not being able to cope on my own so badly that I think it's affecting my enjoyment. But I really do feel that what I'm feeling is normal. Fingers crossed he gains some decent weight tomorrow and we can think longer term about feeding etc and what is right for us.

Right enough from me - positive vibes all round!!!! 

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

I was so afraid to breastfeed in public through my whole pregnancy. I even thought about getting some bottles and trying to pump for public outings. And then we went to the doctors and Katie started to cry. I lasted a whole ten seconds before I just started breastfeeding her! The nurse was so shocked when I took her off, she said she was sitting there the whole time and had no idea I had been feeding Katie. I've also done it in parking lots (with people around, which I hadn't seen before whipping out my boob!) and on our street in the car. I completely lost any worry about doing it in public now, as long as it keeps Katie quiet! 

I wear a nursing top underneath a regular shirt, so I pull one shirt up and that covers the top part of my breast, and then I have the nursing tank underneath to conceal the rest of me. If Katie is being a little terror and won't stop pushing my shirt up to expose more breast (which she does all the time!) I'll put a blanket over my shoulder and drape it over her as well.


----------



## Jenni4

Argh!!! just got a text from a girl in my yoga class who is 38 weeks....she just had her baby.... I know it is wrong but that totally pisses me off!!


----------



## mummySS

sophiepaton said:


> mummySS said:
> 
> 
> Sophie - the sweep may not work at all - dont want to get your hopes up! Mine and Fi's did nothing!
> 
> ohh well i guess its still worth the try :)Click to expand...

yep deffo worth a try, i know loads of people it has worked for! FX for you xx


----------



## mummySS

SB - wow that is some impressive BF-ing talent! i hope i can be like that. And thanks for the advice on induction - it's great to know you still managed it on no pain relief. I think you are a tougher woman than I, but we shall see, i guess you dont know how you're going to cope until you're in that situation!

Jen - i feel your frustration! 

xx


----------



## Hann12

Hi all very quick post to say thank you for thinking of us and for all your kind messages!
We have a beautiful little daughter and are over the moon! 

Labour was tough, had natural until 9cm but the pain took hold then and had epidural, so glad I did! The 5cm to 9cm only took a few hours though which was good. Unfortunately I had to push for just over 2 hours and ended up with a 2cm deep cut as I was too tight for her to come out. Thank goodness she was so small otherwise who knows what might have happened! 
We are checking out of the hospital soon, milk has come in early which is random but very useful! She seems to be feeding okay but very early days. 
Will catch up properly asap and thanks again for all you lr thoughts and kind words :)


----------



## mummySS

Good to hear from you Hann - sounds like you did fantastically! 2cm doesn't seem too bad to me but then i dont know what to compare it to - either way i hope it's not too sore. Glad all seems to be going well so far, enjoy your first few days as a mummy! So happy for you. And what was all this about Greg's family all being boys lol... you got your little girl :)


----------



## sophiepaton

congratz :)


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, great that all is well and you are home very soon. xx

Jenn, i know how you feel, had several texts today and fb messages from people i dont give a f*** about and wouldnt tell personally anyway "have you had the baby yet" NO SO DONT FRIGGING RUB IT IN!! x


----------



## caz_hills

Hann - so lovely to hear from you and great that you're going home so soon. I really thought it was better in the hospital as the staff are there to help but actually being at home is nicer as there are no interuptions and you can get to grips with things yourself.

Hope everything goes well for you over the next few days settling in at home and congratulations again! x


----------



## Clareabell

Great to hear from you Hann. Glad things went smoothly for you and little Annabelle arrived safely!

She is a gorgeous little girl :)

Hope Eve is doing ok!


----------



## Jenni4

It's too quiet in here....


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats cos everyone else have had there babies and are busy. lol

i just coughed and wet my self a tiny bit :dohh: the joy of pregnancy eh


----------



## Aaisrie

Still fucking pregnant, the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing. They decided not to break my waters but no idea why. Had mild contractions off and on all day, they checked me at 6 and still no progression. They said Atticus' head isn't getting good enough contact with the cervix which is why they keep stopping so basically I've been in labour for 24hrs now with no change. Had my first pessary at 6 to try and get the contractions to continue and the contractions have been a bit more intense since that. Due the next pessary at 1 and if nothing by tomorrow morning then they'll break my waters... Just very frustrated by all the different information atm


----------



## Jenni4

Lol @ Beth!! Funny! 

Eve...so sorry that you are just stuck in limbo!! Are you being monitored continuously or can you get up and move about?? Hopefully your contractions will start and you can get the show on the road!!


----------



## mummySS

Oh Eve, how frustrating! hope things progress more quickly. 

Jenni - is it tomorrow you're booked in? If so good luck!! 

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Mmmm gas and air!!!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Good luck Eve x
Good luck for tomorrow Jenni x

Congratulations Hannah, Annabelle is gorgeous x


----------



## Squeeker

Hann, congrats on baby Annabelle! I'm amazed she's so small! Can't wait to see photos! I hope the recovery goes well for you!

Aaisrie, that sounds really frustrating. It's annoying when you never get the same information twice... but at least things are progressing, and you aren't in too much pain! That's something, anyway!

AFM, I had a busy day. I had a chiropractor appt. this morning, then did some errands. Then, I went to my friend's house, she has a 4mo, and we did lunch. After that I had my OB appointment.

I had my first internal exam today, and woopee, I'm 1cm dilated, and he could feel the head :thumbup: so hopefully that means that things will start moving along... but, of course, not necessarily! I can't believe I still have 2 days until my EDD.

I got home and I'm just shattered. It's SOOOOO hot (34, + humidex on top of that) so DH had to take the dogs out as I can't last much more than 10 minutes in the heat. I feel like such a slacker... but thank goodness for AC! I honestly don't know what I'd do without it!


----------



## gw76

Hann, huge congratulations! Love the name! take care and enjoy every moment


----------



## Aaisrie

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/270f4c1b.jpg

Atticus Roman Christopher Boyce born at 3:50am on 21st July 2011 weighing a whopping 9lb 7oz laboured on JUST gas and air!!!!


----------



## Jenni4

Yay for Eve!!! What a beautiful picture and a cute big boy!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Bloody hell, no wonder your bump was massive! He's gorgeous, well done you x


----------



## caz_hills

Well done Eve! Amazing news to wake up to x


----------



## gw76

Congrats Eve!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congratulations


----------



## melissasbump

Congratulations eve! beautiful picture! X xx well done you!


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Gals!!! Getting ready to leave for the hospital... I'll send some text updates if I can't get online... wish me luck!!!


----------



## melissasbump

Jenni4 said:


> Hi Gals!!! Getting ready to leave for the hospital... I'll send some text updates if I can't get online... wish me luck!!!

Good luck Jenn! Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## caz_hills

Good luck Jenni - can't wait to hear your news. You have waited so long, I'm pleased today has come for you. xxx

Morning everyone! My hubbie was a star last night and he gave Ajay an expressed bottle at mignight so I slept until 3 am from 10 am! I've then done two feeds since and managed another 2 hours sleep so feeling so much better this morning. I really really hope it continues as usually I feel great in the morning then worse as the day goes on.
I'll let you know.

Hope everyone got some sleep last night. x


----------



## Aaisrie

Good luck jenni!!!!

Thanks for all the congrats! Forgot how sore you get after!! Linds I have an impressive shaved scrotum!!!
Wasn't in established labour until 1 and he was born at 3:50 only 1 large graze which is pretty impressive considering his weight!! He's a fat little bugger :) can't believe he's really here!!!


----------



## kelzyboo

Congrats Eve, no idea how you managed to carry around 9lbs 7oz of baby, your so tiny lol He's gorgeous, enjoy him xx


----------



## Clareabell

Congrats Eve Atticus is a right little bruiser, just beautiful!! Well done your a super star birthing Atticus at that size on just gas and air and only getting a graze.

Best Wishes Jen, the end is in sight for you today!!! YAY!! cant wait to here your news :)


----------



## Blue_bear

Well done you Eve, he's def a big boy! Hope you get home soon x


----------



## BlueViolet

Eve, big congrats! Atticus is a cutie :)

Jenni, good luck with the c-section. Can't wait to see pictures of your little one.

Simmy, hope you go into labor soon. 

sorry this is so short. I have to run..diaper time and then hope to get some more sleep.


----------



## curlew

eve - huge congratulations. Atticus is gorgeous.

hann - glad u are getting out of hospital soon. looking forward to seeing pics of Annabelle.

Jenni - good luck for today. looking forward to hearing your news.

SB and Freckles - well done for breastfeeding in public.

Caz - if its any consolation I had just topped and tailed Logan yesterday morning and dressed him in fresh clothes. I was just changing his nappy when he wee'd all over himself, needless to say had to start all over again, so its not just first time mums these things happen to :hugs: You are a great mum and in a couple of months you will look back and realise how quickly it has all become second nature to you. Good luck with Ajay's weigh in today.

squeeker - congrats on already being 1cm dialated. Fingers crossed things progress for you soon.

Sending baby dust to all of you who are overdue or due shortly.:dust:


----------



## mummySS

Wow eve he's gorgeous and well done you!! What a trooper you are! 

Good luck today Jenni, will be thinking of you! Can't wait to see what your yellow bump turns out to be!

Caz - yay for a good night's sleep, I'm sure it makes a huge difference. Good luck today with neel being at work - you know you can do it, you'll be fabulous :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Good luck Jenni!
Congratulations Eve!


----------



## melissasbump

Not many of us left now!

Ive got another sweep this afternoon and a BP check, fingers crossed my cervix is a little more dilated today. Thought things were starting to happen last night, quite intense cramping and tightening coming in waves but as usual all gone this morning!!

To top it off OH not well so off to doctors with him this morning! xx


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Eve! He sounds adorable and I am in awe of you not having more pain meds! 

Caz - jealous of your sleep!

Jenni - good luck! 

Mel - you sound so close keep us posted 

Simmy and Fi - hugs and hope things move soon for you

Afm - Annabelle didn't sleep from 7pm - 4.30am and the only way I got her to sleep was on me. She must have slept too much in the day time. Hoping today will bd different. She seems happier. 
I'll get photos up asap though. Mum and dad coming now! 

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## emzeebob

congratz to eve and tor, there both gawg!!!

hopefully the rest of us will be on our way soon, i swear im going to be the last one standing!!!!


----------



## Doodlepants

Can't wait to see more pics Han!! The first night's always the hardest so I wouldn't worry :) Sounds lucky that she was so teeny- and to think you were worried about having a big baby!

Congratulations Eve!!! He's gorgeous!!! Well done on birthing such a whopper naturally!!

Good Luck Jenni!! I'll be keeping my phone by my side today!!! Hope it all goes well!! xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls!!

Doods I think I just stole your crown for heaviest July baby!! Lol


----------



## Doodlepants

Hehe I'm happy coming second! Although we're still waiting on a few babies- I shouldn't think anyone will top Atticus though! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol he's a beast!! I'm looking at a girl opposite me who just had a baby girl that looks half the size of him!!!!
My poor nipples are sore from his mighty suck too lol he's SOOOOO content and has only cried like twice for about 30secs so it's been really different from Saraya.


----------



## Clareabell

Has Saraya met him yet? How are you feeling in yourself has all the sickness gone??? Must feel amazing!! :)


----------



## samzi

Congrats to those who have had their babes. Sweep this arvo for me. Hoping to beat induction on tues but we will see


----------



## mummySS

Update from Jenni - baby Max born at 3.19pm via c-section. She will update more when she can!

Huge congrats Jen - I just knew your bump would be a blue one 

EDIT: just got another message - he was 8lbs 3oz -and super cute!


----------



## Clareabell

Congrats Jenni, how lovely to have one of each :) can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Squeeker

Aaisrie, congrats on baby Atticus! What a big guy!! Congrats to you and your family!

And congrats to Jenn!! Can't wait to see photos!! 

The floodgates have opened! :thumbup: (When's it my turn? :wacko: I was honestly completely content until just yesterday... today I am SOOOO grumpy and ready for my baby, and I'm not even overdue yet...)


----------



## mummySS

Hang in there squeeker - hope you're not as late as me! Don't jump the queue now, haha ;)


----------



## Blue_bear

Wow congrats Jen! One of each! Cant wait to see pics x


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats girls. 

well i ve decided to go get minxed tonight. my friend works at the local soft play centre and they are doing special evenings, i didnt want to book anything incase josh decieded to come but not looking like he is gonna play ball so managed to get a last min appointment.

at least my toes will look nice when i finally do go into labor. 

ive got an awful cough at the mo, its a wonder all the coughing doesnt break my waters. lol


----------



## melissasbump

Congrats on baby Max Jenni! cant wait for the pics! 

Ok so i have some news. 
Just been to the hospital to have BP check and sweep.. BP still high but all else appears ok, babys hb was monitored for half an hour no issues. So then we start talking induction... Im being induced TOMORROW!!!! Yikes! 
Still had a sweep today and hoping that may get things moving tonight, but if not im in at 1pm tomorrow, I was suprised it was so soon but from what i can gather they would rather it be sooner rather than later due to BP. 
So the realisation is hitting me now... OH MY GOD!!:happydance:


----------



## Squeeker

mummyss, no promises, but I'll try not to!

Topazicatzbet, have fun at your pedi!

Woah, good luck melissa!!


----------



## BlueViolet

Jenni, I'm so happy for you! I'm glad Max was worth the wait. YEY! Looking forward to pictures.

Mel, you're so close! I bet you're doing a happy dance right about now :happydance:

Squeeker, good luck! I hope you go into labor soon :)


----------



## DragonMummy

congrats /jen! so is doods the only second timer that got 2 the same? sorry, typing one hand


----------



## gw76

Jenn - congrats! Hope you and baby Max are well 
Mel - good luck tomorrow!


----------



## samzi

Had my sweep this afternoon and my god was it painful!


----------



## caz_hills

Samzi - sorry your sweep was painful. Are you ok now?

Mel - woohoo for tomorrow! I will look forward to seeing your update tomorrow after the induction - let me know if I can do anything or help on the texts!

Jenni - huge congratulations on the birth of Max! I hope it all went well and can't wait for photos.

By the way - how do you post photos onto here as I can't see anyway of doing it?

Thanks. x


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations Jenni!

Good luck tomorrow Mel!

Linds- I think so!- so far anyway- I think Samzi's having another girl too.

Ooop- I forgot Moira- 2 little boys! :)

ETA - That got me thinking- M is the only male in our house- even the dog's a girl :haha: I found his tape measure the other day- it has a pink sticker on it saying 'I love kittens' - poor bloke, nothing is sacred for him now lol!


----------



## samzi

Yeah I'm fine now, just getting the odd stabby pain now and again but other than that I'm good. Just to wait and see if it works, but won't hold my breath


----------



## Clareabell

What exciting news Mel the end is in sight! Hope you are making the most of this evening and that you get a good sleep tonight!! Tomorrow or Saturday you will be a mummy :)

Samzi - Hope things kick off for you soon :)

Simmy - I also think you will have a girl to!


----------



## melissasbump

Thanks girls
Im still a bit shellshocked at the mo, i didnt expect it to happen so soon. The MW said "oh how about fri?" I was like "THIS friday?!!" lol.
Im glad though, although induction isnt ideal, neither is my BP and whilst baby is still thriving is best to do it. 

Unfortunatly not the best night as OH is quite poorly, he felt ill last night and i dragged him to the docs today as he was hot/cold/ weeing all the time but not a lot, and very constipated in pain and he has a suspected UTI, has a temperature and is feeling terrible bless him. Hes been given really strong antibiotics, just hope they kick in real soon. Such bad timing and hes NEVER ill! 

Im feeling really rather strange, so excited to meet my baby but on the other hand quite daunted by it and emotional! Having quite painful cramps now after my sweep.

Samzi, hope your sweep has an effect, good luck!

Cz, to upload attachments you need to click on the little paper clip emblem above the speech square. Thanks il keep you updated via text, im hoping that the 1st pessary might do it but i doubt it! As im going in at 1pm i can only have one tomorrow, if i need another it will have to be saturday morning, so it could be a long drawn out process.
The one bonus of induction i guess is that il have access to pain relief from the start, the down side is hours or days in hospital!


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats to Eve, Jen and Tor!! 

Samzi, sorry your sweep was painful

Mel, my induction took 10 hours and I got an epidural at 4cms. It wasn't too bad at all. I hope all goes well for you. 

Hang in there, squeeker! :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

PMSL Mel thats the reaction I had when they told me they were taking me down to theatre! What..... NOW??? :rofl:


----------



## curlew

Jen -congratulations on the birth of baby Max. Love to see the pictures when you are ready.

mel - ooooh hope things come naturally tonight for you but if not good luck with your induction tomorrow.

samzi - sorry that your sweep was difficult but hopefully it will do its job.

doods - yep your right I have the two boys, and am the only female in our household (even the cat is male) so I empathise with M lol.

topaz - I am so looking forward to a pedicure as had to keep my nails clear for having my csection.

squeeker - hugs honey. Fingers crossed things will start moving for you soon.

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone but completely shattered. Logan was up several times for a feed last night and had to get up at 4:30am to get Josh ready for his flight to France with his Grandparents and cousin. Off to bed in a mo. Looking forward to seeing if there are any other babes born tonight as we seem to on a roll again.


----------



## topazicatzbet

well my toes now look lovely for labour. 

im thinking of spending the day tom chilling out and watching dvds to celebrate my due date. 
this time in my last pregnancy i was in labour, no such luck second time round.
 



Attached Files:







minx.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone! 

Mel - I am so excited you are having your baby tomorrow - please do text and let me know how you are getting on! You will be amazing! 

Jenni - congratulations on the birth of Max, he sounds gorgeous! 

Simmy - how are 'you doing now? 

Samzi - yay for the sweep and hope you feel okay! 

Curlew - know what you mean about being shattered, it's do worth it though :) 

Can someone pm me the details of Jenni, Eve and Tors babies and I'll update the graduate thread, I have missed the details and want to add them tomorrow - sorry for the delay. 

Afm - got 3 hours sleep during the day as my parents were watching her. She has been so good all day but really doesn't like being left on het own in the Moses basket. She will only sleep at night on us. It's tough. I know it's only day 2 though so hoping she'll start to like her basket soon. I hate leaving her in there for too long to cry though. 
She also has strange eating habits of having huge feeds then not feeding for about 5 hours - nit sure if that's normal? 
Other than that she is doing so well and I am loving being with her!


----------



## Starry Night

YAY for more babies!!!

Mel - good luck with your induction! I hope it works quickly and that you have your baby by the end of the day.

Jenni, Hann - congrats on the arrivals of your little ones!! I was hoping your babies would be coming soon.

This is a bit of a drive-by post as I have limited time but I am now a mama!:baby:

Daniel (aka "Cuddle Bug") was born on Thursday, July 14th at 8:47PM. So he's already one week old. :) It turns out that all my whining about "false labour" was actually me experiencing four days of early labour. My labour was anything but textbook as my contractions remained irregular all the way until I was about 7 or 8cm dilated. I was actually almost sent home when I showed up at the hospital even though my contractions were 5 -7 minutes apart and I was 4-5cm dilated. I felt so upset because I live 1 1/2 hours away and 5cm seemed rather progressed. But my cervix was high and I was only 50% effaced. They only kept me because Daniel's heartbeat dipped DRASTICALLY at every contraction.

Due to this drop of heartbeat I was sent to the high-risk maternity ward and I have now joined the club of emergency C-sections. The doctor really tried to let me have a vaginal birth and the decision wasn't made until I had already begun to push. I was knocked out and woke up to meet my little man. He weighed 6 pounds, 14 ounces and was 20 1/2 inches long.

And after one week I have decided to give up on breastfeeding. I have seen a lactation consultant along with every nurse on the maternity ward and I still can't get my man to nurse. He can latch just fine but he screams and then proceeds to fall asleep. It was taking an hour just to get him to suck for 10 minutes. I was quickly becoming a wreck. He had to spend two days in NICU simply because he wouldn't eat and his blood sugar dropped. So now I am bottle feeding and we're both happier and healthier. He now fills the proper amount of diapers and fusses less between feedings. I bought a pump today so I'm still going to be giving him some breast milk.

I love being a mom and am recovering well from the surgery. Daniel is overall a very good baby and is easy to take on outings...especially now that he is bottle-fed. saw his pediatrician today and all is just great. He surpassed his birth weight and his jaundice is all cleared up.


----------



## melissasbump

Hann, will keep you updated tomoz xx


----------



## DragonMummy

aw well done starry! xxxx


----------



## melissasbump

Starry, fantastic news congratulations! And well done for trying the BF, better to bottle feed though if its making you both happier! So glad you are doing so well xx


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Starry! I'll get your details onto the graduate site tomorrow too! Glad he is doing well and lovely name choice :)


----------



## mummySS

Huge congrats Starry! we thought you were probably away having a baby! Well done on giving BF a go, but it seems better all round that he's now on formula. 

Mel - how exciting, you will have a baby hopefully tomorrow or Sat! Wishing you all the best for tomorrow, you will be fantastic. 

Doods - really laughing at the sticker on M's manly measuring tape. Aww bless... I grew up in a girly household and it is lovely :)

Hann - sounds like you're doing really well, it seems from all of you that it's pretty common for the babies not to like going in their baskets. And you sound pretty sane even though you must be knackered!

Afm, i'm doing fine - getting used to being overtaken in the baby queue :haha: Went out for a lovely family dinner tonight with my cousin who's visiting from Oz. She's going back tomorrow so i was really disappointed she didn't get to meet the baby... Other than that i am waiting for my induction on Sat... So i'm going to make the most of tomorrow!

xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Starry I also had trouble with Jacob feeding. JAcob has a really hard suckle and drew blood from me...not just a drop but mouth fulls of blood and drops of milk...

The HV called him the little vampire and adviced me to take him off the breast and bottle feed him otherwise he will suck my nipples off....So he went onto formula milk at 4 days old but I am glad I gave it a go!

I couldnt even pump because my nipples were so sore! They are still clearing up now and are a little painful when I haven't got a bra on....My nipples look so unattractative now!

Doctor had to give me a special cream for my nipples aswell. I thought the doctor was going to fall off his chair when he saw them!

:flower:


----------



## kelzyboo

Congratulations Starry x

Good luck for tomorrow Mel x

Simmy, hope baby comes soon, you've waited long enough x


----------



## mummySS

Thanks Kel :hugs:

Sofie - ouchy!! I am always amazed by how 'sucky' newborns are, but Jacob sounds like something else!


----------



## melissasbump

Im in labour! Contractions around 7 to 8 mins apart and painful!


----------



## mummySS

woop woop Mel! that's awesome! good luck hun xx


----------



## Clareabell

Ah good luck Mel! :)


----------



## Hann12

Yay congratulations Mel!! I'm up so keep me posted! So happy uou didn't need the induction! 

Have been bad and brought Annabelle into bed with me and she has slept for 2 hours (as have we!). She has more than a third of the bed too but I don't want to get too close. She just likes being near us so for now this works! 

Sk - your nipple story sounds painful! My left one is a bit sore too as I didn't latch her on properly the first time and it hasn't had time to recover, hoping the lasinoh helps with it. 
After her hour feed between 10.30-11.30 she is now feeding again - pretty much constantly. She loves her food!!


----------



## freckles09

Wow this thread has been busy! Congrats to Starry and Jenni on their babies!

Mel how exciting! Keep us updated and good luck!

Hann if you figure out how to settle Annabelle in her basket please let me know! I know it's not ideal but Elliot sleeps on me at night and during the day he now sleeps for a few hours on his tummy in his basket. I know he would settle at night on his tummy but I'm too scared to do this and wouldn't be able to sleep through worry! 

Elliot slept from 10.30pm til 3.20am so iv had quite a nice batch of sleep so far! Am meeting a friend in town tomorrow -still a bit daunting venturing out into public esp when he could need feeding at any time!


----------



## Doodlepants

Yay Mel that's so exciting!!! Hope it all goes well :)


----------



## caz_hills

Good luck Mel! Hope it goes well x


----------



## Jenni4

Hi everyone....just wanted to pop on real quick and say thanks for the good wishes!! On my ipad so can't upload pics but will do when I get home on Sunday. Max and I are doing well...Audrey is so happy to be a big sister and have a little brother....I am quite pleased as she had really wanted a sister. My section wasn't so bad, much better than last time...glad to have the morphine today though!!! good luck to the ladies that haven't delivered...I'll be sending you all labour dust and I'll be back on sunday! 

Max Hamdan Leiras 
July 21 3:19pm
8lbs 3oz, 21 inches long 
And has stolen mommy's heart!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck mel.


well its my due date, i ll be joining you ladies in the over due club.


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, so glad things are going well. Sounds like you're a great mommy! :)

Starry, big congrats! Looking forward to pictures :)

Mel, how wonderful that you went into labor right before your induction! Yey!

Simmy, good luck with the induction tomorrow! Hope you follow Mel's example :)

Freckles, try a nursing cover. They're awesome for feeding in public.

SK, can't believe your "vampire" story. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Tor81

Hi all, just a quick post to let you know I certainly haven't forgotten about you all. I'm just finding this first week REALLY tough. 

Huge congrats to Hann, Jenni & Starry, and hopefully Mel too soon. Such lovely names & fantastic that all babies are doing well.

I will try to update more soon but basically I've been major struggling with BF, my nipples are now just black crusty scabs, I was perservering but last night almost passed out from pain so DH has taken over with small amount of formula & even gave her a dummy. I'm so upset I can't tell you, prob doesn't help that my milk is coming in & I'm still hugely sleep deprived, last time I slept for more than 4 hours was last Friday. BF specialist visiting today & I'm trying to be optimistic. And DH has been fab dealing with 2 crying girls at a time!

Hugs to all the ladies still waiting for their babies to make an appearance.

xx


----------



## Doodlepants

:hugs: Tor, I hope you manage to get some help from the bf person- have you tried nipple sheilds to give you a bit of a break? 
I'm always just at the end of the phone if you need a shoulder or have a question in the middle of the night :hugs:


----------



## fifi-folle

Tor sorry you're struggling with BFing. I've heard good things about nipple shields to help you get over the pain and you can then wean them off them. 
I'm still pregnant. Resigned to the fact baby isn't going to come without assistance. I keep getting contractions which then stop. Glad that we'll be meeting baby soon but so disappointed that I'm not getting the natural experience I would prefer. It's taken so long to get to this stage after my body screwing up so much in the past I guess I should be grateful we have a healthy baby that is just needing a bit of help to escape.


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG Mel - so glad it finally kicked off for you! Best of luck.

Fifi you must be climbing the sodding walls. Hope you get some progress soon xxx

Tor omg sounds like you're having a horrendous time of it. Don't feel bad about using formula, it's not poison and you have to do whats best.


----------



## mummySS

:hugs: Tor, sorry you're feeling so down, i really hope you get a break and that the specialist visit today helps. It seems a lot of girls have struggled with it so you're definitely not in the minority! Lack of sleep definitely doesn't help. Hang in there hun xx

Mel, i'm thinking of you today, really hope it's going well!

Fi, will be thinking of you tomorrow as we go through it together. Like you I am dreading the induction but I'm just so happy we'll finally get to meet our babies! Also if it drags on til sunday it means the baby will be a Leo and not a Cancer star sign, isn't that weird?

Well, paul and I are enjoying a "last day before baby" today - we're going to my mum's to play with the twins, then i'm dragging paul to the cinema for Harry Potter (he isn't really into it but he's obliging, bless him), and then Nando's (my fave!). I'm also making sure all the laundry is done and the house is tidy... 

The induction kicks off tomorrow morning at 7.30am when i have to call the hospital to check they have a room available (if they don't then i guess it gets delayed for another day...). Then I have to get to the hospital and knowing them i'll probably have to wait around for a few hours before anyone gives me any attention! I'm sooo nervous! You wouldn't believe it but i have a small tear down there from where she did the sweep a few days ago - i've got no chance of not tearing during the birth!!


----------



## DragonMummy

well thats a bit bloody careless of her, Simmy!


----------



## fifi-folle

I hadn't even thought of star signs! We'll be leaving the house at 7.30am, eugh! Although I got very little sleep last night due to stupid cramps/contractions in my back, so I'll probably be up anyway. Trying to rest today and like you Simmy get the house clean and tidy to bring baby home to. Getting my eyebrows done this afternoon and out for last dinner out tonight, I wanted to go to one of the Michelin starred ones in Edinburgh but hubby said no, too far from our hospital, boo hiss!!! :lol: Going to paint my toenails and try and tidy up the hairy mess that is my bikini line (although last time I did that I uncovered some really deep stretch marks yeugh.) Am totally unsure what to expect tomorrow, I just hope all I need to get going is my waters broken so I can still have waterbirth. Think there might be quite a lot of sitting around waiting though which you don't have to do in hospital if you're not induced, even thinking about taking laptop so we can watch some DVDs whilst we wait, is that weird?


----------



## topazicatzbet

not at all, i took the dvd player in when i had my son and watched ice age while in labour.


----------



## DragonMummy

Fi loads of women in all my various hospital stays had laptops with them.


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, just popping in to say our baby arrived on July 10th :)

I had pre eclampsia in the end, so got taken into hospital, where the plan was to induce me once my BP was stablised. The pessary was all that was needed, as I went into labour myself about 12 hours after having it put in. Not sure how long the labour 'officially' was, but I would guess the really strong contractions lasted a couple of hours or so. Pushing stage was 10 minutes! The midwife said it was the fastest she'd ever done! The contractions made up for the quick delivery though, wow, so intense and no gaps inbetween! Baby was OP (back to back) also, so I'm told we did really well to get him out so quickly and with no help :flower: 

Baby Sid was a tiny 7lbs when he was born & perfect in every way :cloud9:

Only issue we've had since is with BF, as Sid had a complete toungue tie. Got it released yesterday, so hopefully he will be able to take more milk when he feeds now. He's put on weight anyway, which is the main thing :)

Hope everyone else is well, congrats on the births of your gorgeous babies & good luck to those still cooking! Sorry I lost touch with you all, might see you around in the baby forums :flower:


----------



## Squeeker

Topaz, lovely toes :thumbup: Happy Due Date to us! 

SK and Tor, BF sounds REALLY painful. :hugs: that things get better, one way or the other!

Yay, congrats Mel!!! Can't wait to hear updates!!

Mummyss, sounds like a fun day! What a good idea!!

Fifi, I'm taking my lappy with me to the hospital... more for music though.

AFM, went to a La Leche League meeting last night, which was really interesting. 

Today I went for my morning walk and have been feeling a LOT of pressure in my bum and period-like cramping... hopiing this is the start of something, but I'm not really sure. Nothing timeable, anyway... fingers crossed!


----------



## Hann12

Just an update from Mel - she has done so well 9cm then eidural but has gad problems with delivering baby sp has gone in for a c section. I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats to all the new babies! And good luck, Mel!


----------



## Clareabell

Wow good luck to Mel, another C Sec surely this is not normal, im off ot graduates to count how many of us have ended up with one. :rofl: cant wait to hear what her bump is, i still think pink. :)


----------



## Squeeker

Good luck Mel...

There has been a high number of C-sections on here... just lucky, or what?


----------



## Hann12

Dan-O I have added Baby Sid to the graduates front page.

No news from Mel yet but keep checking my phone and hoping it won't be long! 

Claire - I think girl too!

Now finally some photos of Annabelle:


----------



## Blue_bear

well done dan-o! hopefully see you over in the new bump graduates thread?

Fingers crossed mel is holding her lovely bundle by now! 
Claire did you manage to count the sections? i was thinking the same earlier.

Still sending labour dust to the rest of you still waiting! Not long now Simmy!!


----------



## Squeeker

Hann, she's so cute! And so tiny in that bouncy chair!!


----------



## Hann12

Thank you Squeeker - she really is tiny, just love her so much!!


----------



## Clareabell

BB - You all have the right to call me an anal freak but I think there have been 11 sections in this group! I may have missed people though. To me that seems high for such a small number of people. :)


----------



## DragonMummy

LOVE how the pics of Annabelle are sideways - maintaining standards, Hann :rofl:

she's beautiful! i keep looking in astonishment at the bald babies and wondering why they don't look right. Like it's NORMAL for babies to be born with a mad Ken Dodd bouffant!


----------



## DragonMummy

Squeeker said:


> Good luck Mel...
> 
> There has been a high number of C-sections on here... just lucky, or what?



Lucky? Most of us would have given our right arms for a natural delivery! :haha:


----------



## Blue_bear

DM - I thought the same about the hair/bald babies! At least i got an explaination for all the heartburn/acid....


----------



## Squeeker

DragonMummy said:


> Squeeker said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Mel...
> 
> There has been a high number of C-sections on here... just lucky, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky? Most of us would have given our right arms for a natural delivery! :haha:Click to expand...

Don't worry, DM, I was being sarcastic :winkwink:

I think it's especially humerous given that most of you ladies are in the UK, while it's the US that is known for its high section rates! I plan to go against the grain if this LO ever decides to meet the world!


----------



## Clareabell

Hann - Annabelle is very sweet.

I Bald looks funny to me to. Niamh's hair actually goes down her back! She is sporting a mohawk today. :) But christ did we suffer with the heart burn!


----------



## Hann12

Clare - its a huge number! In my 5 nct group there were 2 inductions and 2 c sections and me. I was the lucky one!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah I had heartburn soooo badly with both of mine! The ranitidine saved the day in the end.


----------



## SugarBeth

I never believed in the heartburn myth, but apparently it's true! I suffered so badly with heartburn and thought it was just my lot since I was fully expecting a bald baby! (Even when I was delivering and the midwife said she had a full head of hair, I said "no she doesn't!" I thought she was just trying to encourage me to push and see my baby, but nope, she was right! Katie's hair goes down her neck and meets the top of her back and it all curls!)


----------



## DragonMummy

Sophie just has an enormous crazy mop :rofl:


----------



## SugarBeth

I figured out how to use my moby wrap today! Not a moment too soon either - Katie is SO fussy and upset today, she's overly exhausted after not sleeping last night, so I plopped her in the moby wrap and she loved it! Fell into a deep sleep while in it.

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/065.jpg


----------



## emzeebob

ohhhh more babies congratz to all, looks like ill defo be the last one standing


----------



## topazicatzbet

no you wont im 3 days behind you. 

i ve been dying for josh to come and now im hoping he stays put for a few more days. had a horrid cold all week and today i just cant breath. just sitting down is such an effort there is no way i could give birth. hope it clears up soon.


----------



## emzeebob

sorry to hear u aint well hun, happy due date though x x


----------



## curlew

Topazi - those nails looks absolutely fantastic, I am so jealous.

starry - congratulations on the birth of Daniel.

mummyss - good luck with your induction tomorrow x

sophiek - ouchy re the breastfeeding. glad jacob is doing ok though.

hann - annabelle is gorgeous. sounds like she is on her first cluster feed as logan did exactly the same. lanisoh is magic cream !

freckles - glad elliot had a long sleep so you could get some sleep.

jenni - congrts on the birth of baby Max.

Tor - big hugs for crusty nipples :hugs: sounds sore.

Fifi -good luck for your induction too. Looking forward to hearing your news.

dan -o - congratulations on the birth of Sid.

squeeker - the la leche meeting sounds good. hope you have some progress soon.

emzee - hugs fungers crossed baby will start to make an appearance soon.

afm - logan has been on his second cluster feed and i had about 3 hours sleep last night plus my antibiotics are playing havoc with his digestion so he has bad wind too. DH gone out with a couple of mates tonight to wet the baby's head and he deserves it as he has been so great looking agter me and the house etc.


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks, im thinking if my breathing isnt any better by tom i might give the antenatal unit a ring.

do you think id be wasteing there time given i ve had a cold all week.


----------



## DragonMummy

SB i hauled out the baby bjorn yesterday and Soph was the same. Straight to sleep!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0455.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kelzyboo

Awww lovely pic linds, shes a cutie xx


----------



## Hann12

Update from Mel - baby Harrison Joseph was born at 4.20pm today weighing exactly 8 pounds. Mel is doing really well and in recovery from the c section. 
Big congratulations to Mel and welcome to the worl baby Harrison!


----------



## Doodlepants

Congratulations Mel!!! Hope you're recovering well, can't wait to see pics! :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats mel


----------



## mummymarsh

congrtualtions to all new mummies and babies.... and DM gorgeous pic xxx


----------



## emzeebob

congratz mel ant wait for pics x


----------



## Clareabell

Congrats Mel, welcome to the world baby Harrison.


----------



## fifi-folle

Congratulations Mel!


----------



## caz_hills

Congrats Mel! xxx


----------



## Squeeker

Congrats Mel and Harrison - another new Beach Baby!


----------



## mummySS

Woo congrats Mel! A yellow bump turned blue! I love the name too. Can't wait to see piccies, well done you :)

Well that's all my text and bump buddies done with having their babies! Hope I'll be able to join you all tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Clareabell

Ah Simmy it's definately your turn now! I hope all you need is a little tickle and baby flys out. I think you will have a little girl :)


----------



## Hann12

I think you'll have a boy Simmy! Good luck gir tomorrow, can't wait to hear what you have!


----------



## mummySS

Thanks girls - we'll see which of you is right! At the moment I'm convinced it's a boy and Paul thinks it's a girl. I really don't mind either way, just soooo excited to find out!

Hope you all have good nights x x


----------



## kelzyboo

Good luck Simmy, i think its a boy too xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Thanks ladies its all been a bit traumatic and am in a lot of pain right now. Harrison is beautiful but im currently not able to feed as no milk in me or colostrum. Will update you all when im more human xx


----------



## melissasbump

Good luck today simmy xx


----------



## fifi-folle

Leaving for induction in half an hour, seems a bit surreal!


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, Annabelle is gorgeous! :)

Mel, hope you feel better soon! You should ask for more pain meds. Also, big congrats! Looking forward to pictures :)

Fifi and Simmy, good luck! I hope you both get an easy and short labor :)


----------



## Hann12

Mel - well done you! Can't wait to hear mote about Harrison but main thing is to tale care of yourself for now. The rest should fall into place :) 

Simmy and Fi - I will be thinking of you both today. Good luck and hope all goes well! You both deserve to have easy births after having to wait so long! Cannot wait to hear what you have! 

Morning BV - hope you are okay? Guessings it's actually middle of the night and you are up with Jill feeding? Annabelle has been feeding constantly since 2am. I am exhausted!


----------



## caz_hills

Good luck Simmy and Fifi.... Thinking of you both today and can't wait for your news xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Well done mel xx

good luck fi and simmy! xx


----------



## curlew

mel - huge congratulations on the birth of baby Harrison. Love the name by the way reminds me of Harrison Ford - mmmmmm.

Simmy and Fiona - good luck both of you for today. Looking forward to hearing your news :flower:


----------



## BlueViolet

Hann, good morning! You guessed it...feeding time at 2am and now at 4am..typing one handed in the dark :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck girls.


----------



## fifi-folle

update from me the couldn't quite reach my waters so have had gel. Having some contractions hopimg waters break on their own but if not they'll try again at 3. Glad to have laptop and dvds. Working our way through big bang theory series 1.


----------



## mummySS

Thanks Fifi you are further along than me, haven't even made it to the hospital yet! I called at 7.30, 10am, 12, and have finally been told they'll have a bed for me at 5pm. Think baby could be arriving tomorrow now... Good tip re the laptop and DVDs, sounds like it could be a long process. 

Good luck, hope things progress quickly! Xx


----------



## emzeebob

fi/ mummyss loads of luck to both of u i have a feeling it will b me being induced next week

afm getting fed up of all the teasing, as mw suggested to get on my hands and knees to try and turn baby i decided to clean my hall way carpet, had major pains last night for about 6 hours and horrible backache, managed to fall asleep around 4am and woke up and they had gone grrrrrr, but sorry tmi loads of snot this morning, 

got banging headache today my oh has banned me from finishing the carpet off or even painting the kitchen like i intended to do today, so i think my day consists of a walk to tesco and resting my backache that just wont go away,

i hope everyone else is ok, all these stories of night feeds and going out with babies is making me jealous, just want my baby boy here lol. he so takes after his dad,

my oh did say sumthing funny the other day about how he has been served his eviction notice but has decided to claim squatters rites lol :dohh:

:hugs: to all


emee x x


----------



## Aaisrie

Just trying to catch up!! Fi/Simmy hope everything goes well for you both!!

Congrats Mel looking forward to pics!

Hann Annabelle is gorgeous and SO FREAKING TINY!!!

And there was something said about heartburn, I had worse heartburn with Saraya and she wasw totally bald until she was TEN MONTHS! Less with Atticus and he has hair?!

I'm happy to be home and able to chill with my big man!! Actually feeling quite fresh today and so far am finding child #2 much easier than #1!! Can't believe Atticus is 2 days old already! I turned to Chris this morning saying "I want another one" I think he nearly threw himself out the window LOL


----------



## Squeeker

Good luck Fi and Mummyss (I hope they get you going soon!) FX'd for both of you!

I'm officially overdue today :dohh: DH, the dogs, and I went for a walk this morning and I had such incredible pains... the only way I can describe it is as though someone was stabbing me in the cervix with a hot poker, and it hurt so bad that I could hardly walk. Over the course of our half-hour walk it happened 3 times. WTH do you think that was?! Considering I have no idea what a contraction feels like....

So, who's left? Me, Topaz, emee... and we're all overdue?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Squeeker said:


> Good luck Fi and Mummyss (I hope they get you going soon!) FX'd for both of you!
> 
> I'm officially overdue today :dohh: DH, the dogs, and I went for a walk this morning and I had such incredible pains... the only way I can describe it is as though someone was stabbing me in the cervix with a hot poker, and it hurt so bad that I could hardly walk. Over the course of our half-hour walk it happened 3 times. WTH do you think that was?! Considering I have no idea what a contraction feels like....
> 
> So, who's left? Me, Topaz, emee... and we're all overdue?

currently having that too, think its supposed to be babies head hitting the cervix. very uncomfortable but its progress. 
not many of us left now i think. im not impressed with being over due one bit. my first came on his due date.


----------



## Squeeker

Yah, I'm less than impressed with being overdue as well. For some reason everyone kept telling me all through my pregnancy that they thought I'd go early... not that it was based on anything, but I guess it got me in that mindset more than I thought it did!

I just really, really don't want to be induced...

Baby's head hitting the cervix, eh? That's interesting... I almost wish I could replicate it by bouncing on the ball, but no luck with that. And again, it's too freaking hot to be outside any more today, so no more walks for me :wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

Congratulations Mel! Can't believe you hada boy, I was convinced you were pink! am shite at guessing though..... I thought Caz was going to be pink. I got Hann right but even then I'd thought blue for ages then changed my mind recently! Loving the name you chose. Will you be shortening to Harry or will he be Harrison? 

Fee and Simmy, best of luck. Hope you have lovely quick stretchy births! :haha:

Eve ikwym about child #2 being easier. This has been a piece of cake next to having Harry. Take heed first timers and worry not. - next time it's a doddle! :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Does it not make you feel kinda sad too though, like I just said to Chris that I was sad I didn't have this with Saraya!! I'm soooo chilled out it's unreal!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah it does. No point dwelling on it though. From what I have seen on here, pretty much everyone has a rougher ride with the first one. Am glad i can enjoy both of my babies now. Live and learn and all that!


----------



## Aaisrie

100%!!! I just can't believe the difference!!! I told Chris this morning I want another one hahah I think he was about to hang himself :]


----------



## DragonMummy

I totally do. am getting jealous of pregnant women already. I mean FFS how miserable was I a month ago? And I want to do it again. Not to mention all the LTTTC shite and clomid misery. but I want another bash! however I don't have the bump mourning that I had after having Harry. I missed my bump to the point that I got upset about it. maybe cos I had a better birth this time round. Who knows.


----------



## mummySS

Oh jeeez, they really need to pull their fingers out here! Been on a trace for an hour, now they're saying I can stay overnight but the induction won't happen til tomorrow because they're so busy. I can go home but it seems to me I risk falling to the back of the queue again if I do... So I'm gonna stay here so they don't forget about me! Bored to tears, paul's gone to the car to get the laptop so I don't die of boredom! 

Fi - hope you're getting on well! Xx


----------



## caz_hills

Simmy - poor you, I hope you manage to entertain yourselves over night. Can Paul stay too? We watched DVD's whilst I was in early labour and it helps pass the time. 

I can't believe you guys are talking about more babies! I saw a midwife this morning and she said "it's easier with number two" and I thought - you've got to be kidding!!!!!!

So sad about Amy Winehouse - can't believe she has died and so young.


----------



## Blue_bear

Hugs Simmy, how frustrating!!


----------



## mummySS

Thanks guys, sadly because I'm not actually in labour (and still nowhere near it!) they've sent Paul home. It's not too bad, ward is relatively quiet. It's just boring!


----------



## MrsWez

Hang in there simmy, squeeker, topaz and emee. :hugs: 

Good luck, fi!

I'm with caz, I'm not even thinking about anymore babies. We always said one but that could change later down the road. 

Congrats to Mel and Starry. 

Eve, I can't believe how big Atticus is!


----------



## SugarBeth

DH and I already have our next three kids planned out! Lol. We always said we wanted at least four and all close together, so we're aiming to start trying again around this time next year. 

I figured after going through pregnancy and delivery once I'd be turned off of the idea of kids for a while, but instead I'm excited at the idea of Katiehaving a sibling close to her!


----------



## DragonMummy

I'll have to convince my knackered ovaries to chuck out another egg..... :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL I'm glad I'm not the only insane one!! I think my biological clock is louder than my common sense. Number 2 is DEFINITELY easier.. like you have NO IDEA! 

Poor you Simmy, I felt like that when I was in because I went in on the Tuesday night and they said they'd start me Wed morning, then early afternoon and I didn't end up getting the pessary until Wednesday night!


----------



## Hann12

Simmy that is rubbish!! I'm sorry they have done that to you. Baby tomorrow for sure! Keep us posted and willbe thinking of you xx


----------



## Doodlepants

Good luck tomorrow Simmy!!!
So excited for you! Annoying about the delay though. Hope you manage to sleep ok in the hospital and get to watch some good movies or something on your laptop :)
xx


----------



## MrsWez

DragonMummy said:


> I'll have to convince my knackered ovaries to chuck out another egg..... :haha:

:rofl: I'm glad Clomid works for you. The only things that happened to me was mood swings and hot flashes. I felt menopausal. :wacko:


----------



## emzeebob

gud luck simmy

so today the period pains have been getting worse and i had a very jelly like bloody show (sorry tmi) earlier today, and every time i go toilet there is loads of jelly, backache aswell, i no its probably nothing, but i also feel nauseos (sp? lol) 

had a bit of a late nite walk with the oh, it was lovely cos i love the stars and showed my oh a few planets that are out his time of year, just got back and the period pains are worse, but dont no how to time them as they are constant pains, oh welll have to see what happens.

hoping to get sum sleep as im shattered,


----------



## fifi-folle

still no baby. Syntocinon ramped up contractions and pain so have epi in :( but it's working. So total change from plan but as long as bub is ok that's all that matters!


----------



## mummySS

Woo well done Fi - you're well on your way! Thinking of ya!

Thanks for all your well wishes, I can't believe how long and drawn out this process is becoming before it's even started! Maybe I will have a baby by tomorrow or Monday :)

And yes, def too early for me to contemplate no. 2! :haha:


----------



## curlew

good luck fiona

simmy - hope they get you sorted tomorrow.

emzee - sounds like the start of eary labour. good luck to you too .


----------



## Hann12

Oh just saw on fb that Fi has had her baby boy! Big congratulations Fi!!


----------



## samzi

Alice was born this morning by c section at 2:01am. 8lb10oz


----------



## curlew

fiona - huge congratulations on the birth of your son.

hann - thanks for letting us know.

samzi - what a lovely name for your daughter. congratulations on the birth of baby Alice.


----------



## Clareabell

Congratualtions Fi and Alice on your new arrivals :)


----------



## MrsWez

congrats fiona and samzi


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats girls. feeling rather left out now.

i had tightenings all yest afternoon and evening but no pattern to them, some were rather painfull, but they have stopped over night. actually got a good nights sleep for the first time in a while.


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Samzi! Fanatastic news and gorgeous name!


----------



## mummySS

Congrats Fi on your little boy - I'm sure he was worth the wait!!

And congrats Samzi on your girl!

Still no news from me but am at least in the hospital (after an ok night to be fair), so hopefully they will actually be able to induce me today!


----------



## Hann12

Simmy - I hope they come and get you soon. If they don't let me know and I'll be round there to complain for you!! :) 
Can't wait to hear your news, hope it goes well and thinking of you x


----------



## mummySS

Thanks Hann, lol you know me too well I am not the most forceful of people, thankfully Paul is ;)


----------



## Hann12

Good for him - he should be kicking up a storm they don't look after you properly soon!


----------



## BlueViolet

Fifi and Samzi, big congrats! :)

Simmy, good luck! I can't believe how long they're making you wait. I hope they get their act together.


----------



## DragonMummy

wow congrats fi and samzi! best of luck simmy xxxx


----------



## caz_hills

Congratulations Fifi and Samzi - two babies overnight! Yay!

Topaz - you will be so soon! Hang on in there! Glad you slept well - I miss sleep so much.... :o)

Simmy - today is your day! Can't wait for your news, good luck hun. xx

AFM - long night, Ajay was up until about 7 am, he slept on me for an hour and in his pram for 45 minutes before then but cried and cried and cried. We were so worried. We did two shifts - Neel until 3 am and then me until now. I did manage to feed and sleep him from 7 am until 10 am though so hopefully he was exhaused and slept. I hope this won't continue though as Neel is back at work again on Wednesday..... Poor little man though, he was so upset.


----------



## mummySS

Wow Caz, sounds like a tough night. I hope he sleeps better tonight, poor little thing. Try to get some rest yourself too! Xx


----------



## Tor81

Thank you to everyone who sent their hugs & sympathies. Feel bad that I'm not on here more often at the moment to give my support back.

Congrats to all the new mummies.
Mel, Harrison is a lovely name, hope you're recovering well.
Fi, congrats on your baby boy.
Samzi, congrats on the arrival of Alice
Dan-o, congrats on baby Sid

Hann, gorgeous pics of Annabelle

Simmy, hope you have your baby in your arms v soon.

SB & DM, love the pics of Katie & Sophie in their carriers, I'll try mine soon.

Big hugs for all those still waiting, not long now.

I'm still really struggling with the feeding but trying to keep going as long as possible hoping it will magically fall into place. It's a shame it puts a dampner on the experience, otherwise I'm loving being a Mummy & think Jadelin is the best thing ever.*

xx


----------



## caz_hills

Tor - so sorry you are having a hard time. I was the same and on Friday had a little meltdown and now have stopped latching him on. Im now expressing and topping up with formula and although the tiredness is still here the pressure of bring the only feeder is going.

I'm sorry for a short post but I'm on my phone. I hope things improve for you and plowase pm me if I can help at all.

Big hugs xx


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies just a quick one from me we are off home this afternoon will hopefully catch up with u all later. Am so in love with our new little man! Congrats to fifi and samzi! Simmy thinking of you today good luck xx


----------



## Squeeker

mummySS said:


> Congrats Fi on your little boy - I'm sure he was worth the wait!!
> 
> And congrats Samzi on your girl!
> 
> Still no news from me but am at least in the hospital (after an ok night to be fair), so hopefully they will actually be able to induce me today!

Congrats Samzi, Alice is a gorgeous name! 

Congrats to Fi as well! 

MummySS, hope things get moving for you!

Topaz, I feel the same way... getting a little bit jealous over here!

AFM, last night DH and I went to our friend's for a BBQ - they have a 4mo girl, so we pretty much played "pass the baby" all night, which did nothing to make me feel better about not having mine! LOL!

I woke up at 1AM and had the most massive clearout ever. It was rediculous. I didn't sleep well afterwards because I was unsure if it was going to happen again, or if maybe, just maybe, contractions would start or something... but no. DH and I went for a long walk this morning and I've felt absolutely NOTHING. *Sigh* I know it wasn't anything I ate yesterday because DH and our friends are fine... SO frustrating, this whole waiting process!!!


----------



## caz_hills

Squeeker - when are you due? Hope your baby comes soon!

Mel - enjoy being at home, it's much nicer than being at hospital!

AFM - had good morning, nap this pm and felt a bit low but Neel has picked me up and complemented me on the good things that have happened today so feel a bit better. Just praying for a better nights sleep tonight! x


----------



## mummySS

Hi all quick update from me. They finally put me on a 24hr propess last night. Having mild contractions (well they actually bloody hurt but I'm assuming they are mild in the grand scheme of things, lol).

This evening they'll try a second pessary if cervix still unripe. If it is, then they start me on the syntocinon drip. What a process. Aside from a little weep this morning (the idiot in the bed next to me decided it was fine to have a full blown conversation on her phone which woke me up after I'd finally managed to get some sleep) I've been ok, I'm glad that at least something's happening. 

Will keep you posted! Xx


----------



## DragonMummy

ooh good luck Simmy! if theyre bloody hurting you must be on your way. and i remember how frustrating the knobends in wards can be....


----------



## caz_hills

Good luck Simmy - was just about to post if anyone had heard from you! I had the hormone drip which got me from 7 cms to 10 cms although I had the epidural at 7 cms so couldn't feel a thing!

I hope things progress quickly for you - we are all sending you lots of good luck wishes and hugs!

xx


----------



## Hann12

Simmy I have been thinking of you, what a process! Just think you are nearly there! Looking forward to hearing all about your yellow bump!


----------



## Blue_bear

Good luck Simmy!!


----------



## curlew

update from Fiona (fifi folle)

"Ended up with an emergency c-section. Baby Cameron was born at 3.25am yesterday morning. He weighed 8lbs 9oz."

I have wished her congratulations from us all.


Simmy - good luck honey keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks for the upate Curlew - well done Fiona!

xx


----------



## mummySS

Thanks guys it's so lovely to know you're all thinking of me. :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats fi, good luck simmy

whats with all these sections girls, im getting scared now as they had difficulty getting callum out at 7lb 4oz, im doomed with an over due baby.


----------



## Squeeker

Woohoo, congrats Fi! Cameron is a lovely name!

Good luck Simmy, fingers crossed!

Nothin' to report from me. Still waiting, although getting less patient.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve been having strong tightenings since sat but there is no pattern to them. some are strong enough to stop me in my tracks. 

not sure if they are just bh or the start of slow labour (prob wishfull thinking)


----------



## Clareabell

Good luck Simmy I hope things pick up pace for you! Thinking of you :)


----------



## Squeeker

But wait, there IS something to report - I am 3 days overdue and officially now have my first stretch mark. NOT impressed!

Topaz, at least something is happening! Fingers crossed!


----------



## caz_hills

Squeeker - I'm sure it will happen soon. Sorry about the strechies - mine are terrible so I'm sure yours are not as bad. Plus mine are going down quite quickly after the birth so hopefully yours will too.

Topaz - hope things are happening for you!

AFM - day gone ok today. Registered Ajay's birth then came home and had a short nap. Neel had to go out for a few hours and suprise suprise, Ajay is being a pickle for me! He just won't settle and is often like this in the mid-afternoon. 

Oh well, at least he might sleep tonight if he is awake today?! Wishful thinking.... x


----------



## melissasbump

Hi ladies

Have eventually got round to this will post in Graduates thread too.

So i guess it all started Thurs afternoon, i went in for a BP check, a sweep and i got booked in for induction for 1pm on friday due to my high BP.

Went home, had a nice relaxing evening, bit of a gripey tummy, but didnt think a lot of it, was just focused on the induction the following day. I had a nice bath and we went to bed around 1130pm, i was nice and tired by this point.
As soon as i got in bed i started feeling contractions, i laid there for about an hour until i was pretty sure that this was it, it was like nothing id ever felt before, so i woke Alan up saying "i think this is it. As this point they were about 7-8 mins apart but the pain was bearable. 
We phoned [email protected] at around 1am and were told to come in, got there about half hour later, i was monitored al the usual checks etc but was then told to go home for a bit, this was about 4pm
Oh whilst this was going on my mum and dad were on there way to ours. They got there shortly after we got home.
They didnt stay but took the dog with them. By this point it was very clear i was in labour, it was all in my lower back at this point though and OH was rubbing it everytime a contraction came, which did help.
I was pacing about, sitting down, getting straight back up, just not knowing what to do with myself and all the time contractions were getting stronger.
I tried laying down for a bit till that got unbearable then i had a bath. At 8am i was going crazy with the pain so we rang the hospital again and they told me to come back, which we did. 
We got there and i was checked out and was gutted to find i was only 3cm dilated but they kept me in and i got started on the gas and air which took the edge off the pain and spaced me right out!
After a while this wasnt cutting it so i was given a shot of pethadine, i was definately leaning towards an epidural at this point which i eventually got when i was 8cm dliated. I went from 3cm to 8cm in the space of 4 hours so pretty quick. 
The epidural was like magic i couldnt have coped without it thats for sure!
I got to 10cm at approx midday. I was checked over by a consultant but there was a problem. Harrison was back to back and his head was too high in my pelvis..This was beginning to have an effect on him and was slowing his heart rate down. 
At first they decided to give me meds to increase my contractions and try to bring him further down which they tried for 2 hours but it had no effect whatsoever. His HR was getting more and more affected so it then turned into a rather urgent/emergency section! 
A very strange experiance but it got the job done and my beautiful boy was born at 420pm on 22nd July weighing 8lb. 
He had a slightly bruised right eye as even in the section they struggled to get him out as his head was arched right back. 
BF has been a non started unfortunatly. I tried and tried but was unable to feed him so we are bottle feeding and he is thriving.
I suffered really bad side effects from all the meds and i was on a come down for the 1st 24 hours on top of the C section recovery, but it really was amazing how much better i felt the following day.
i though there was no way i would be home on Sunday but there i was,it been great.

im stiill sore but improving daily and we are so in love with Harrison. He is turning out to be a really chilled out little man and Alan too has been amazing with him. Our first 24 hours has been happy and relaxed and im sooo happy. MW came today she was pleased with everything which was great.

Was expecting last night to be exausting but get this... Harrison slept in his baskek from 1am till 730am this moring, im sure it will be a different story tonight but it was the best sleep ive had since wed so pretty good!

Hope everyone is doing well with there new arrivals

Caz, yay for registering Ajays birth, we are going next week when i have recovered a bit more

Simmy, good luck! am waiting for your news!1

Topaz and Squeeker, hope things are happening for you both!

Fifi, congratulations on the birth of baby Cameron, lovely name!


----------



## caz_hills

Loved reading your birth story Mel - Ajay turned back to back as well, hence our c-section so quite similar. It sounds like you are recovering well which is wonderful and fingers crossed he continues to sleep so well at home!

So pleased for you all. xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Squeeker said:


> But wait, there IS something to report - I am 3 days overdue and officially now have my first stretch mark. NOT impressed!
> 
> Topaz, at least something is happening! Fingers crossed!

they are really annoying though cos they arent amounting to anything just really random and uncomfortable more than painful.


----------



## curlew

mel - just read your birth story. Sounds a bit like mine with Josh hence my elective this time round. Glad you are all doing well and have had a nice chilled out time. Looking forward to pictures.

topazi and squeeker - hope things move for you soon.

Mummyss- hope your induction is going well.


----------



## topazicatzbet

think i might be in labour. 

been getting pains every 6-15 mins for the past 2 hours that fairly hurt. gonna put my tens on soon


----------



## Squeeker

Ooooh!! FX'd I'm right behind you!


----------



## mummymarsh

great birth story mel xxx


----------



## mummymarsh

topazicatzbet said:


> think i might be in labour.
> 
> been getting pains every 6-15 mins for the past 2 hours that fairly hurt. gonna put my tens on soon

good luck xxxx


----------



## emzeebob

gud luck topaz hope this is it,

midwife is on her way to my house for my 41 week app, ive refused a sweep so she going to check me over and book me for induction, still having niggles at night which is getting frustrating but hey getting used to my boy now, imagine wat hes gunna be like a 16 not gunna get out of bed lol,

hope everyone else is well, cum on squeeker and topaz one of us must be next

emee x x x


----------



## Aaisrie

How come you're not having a sweep Em?


----------



## mummySS

Squeeker, topaz, Em - good luck girls, I never thought I'd be fighting it out with you guys as your due dates were well behind mine! Pleeeeease let me go first, lol!

Now 15 days overdue (I updated the grads thread in more detail). Been in hosp for 3 nights and induction still underway. Hope you guys get there before you have to be induced! 

Em why did ya refuse the sweep? Just curious. 

Xx


----------



## caz_hills

Squeeker and Topaz - good luck girls! Can't wait for your news! xx


----------



## caz_hills

emzeebob said:


> gud luck topaz hope this is it,
> 
> midwife is on her way to my house for my 41 week app, ive refused a sweep so she going to check me over and book me for induction, still having niggles at night which is getting frustrating but hey getting used to my boy now, imagine wat hes gunna be like a 16 not gunna get out of bed lol,
> 
> hope everyone else is well, cum on squeeker and topaz one of us must be next
> 
> emee x x x

Hope your appointment goes well today - fingers crossed for an induction soon I guess it will be this week? xx


----------



## DragonMummy

argh best of luck to you all!!


----------



## melissasbump

Good luck to you all!

Excuse my crap ticker, i aim to improve it very soon!


----------



## emzeebob

midwife has been my induction is booked for next week, ive to go in on the monday nite for a bed and the induction will start as soon as i have been checked over.

so hes got 6 days lol before he technically gets dragged out lol

i refused the sweep because i have a condition called vaginismus, it coinsides with all my mental health problems, basically anything that goes in me vaginally i tighten up for no reason or something, to be honest im only dealing with it and understanding it now, u can wiki it for more info https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaginismus, but it doesnt effect things cuming out if u no what i mean so my labour will be fine, it just effects any ve's i have and i tend to have them under gas and air,


----------



## DragonMummy

lilypie has nice tickers, Mel x


----------



## mummySS

All makes sense now Em, I had a friend who had really bad vaginisimus and it truly sounds very difficult. Hope you will be ok with the induction process. Feel free to pm me if u have any questions about it. Sometimes it helps to know what to expect. X


----------



## Squeeker

Em, interesting about your condition. I can see now why you'd refuse a sweep!

Topaz, hope you're holding your baby right now! 

mummySS, I can't believe you still haven't had your little one! Maybe today will be the day... at what point to they decide to pack it in and do a csec?

AFM... 

Yesterday morning b/c it was cooler, I went for a long walk with the dog. Nothing exciiting resulted. Then, I cleaned the bathrooms, a couple of cupboards, and did the dishes. Nothing too strenuous, but I was active all day, and when I wasn't cleaning I was bouncing. 

In the afternoon, DH and I DTD and I cramped like crazy afterwards. Pressure and cramping continued all evening, but nothing incredibly painful or at intervals that were exciting. I went for another long walk that evening, and cramping continued.

Pressure and cramping continued all night. I woke up from them and stayed awake from ~2:30-4:30 AM, I'd say they were 30 seconds every half hour.

This morning I had bloody show :thumbup: :happydance:

Went for another long walk this morning, and cramping and pressure continued. Things seem to have died down a bit since cramp-wise, but still getting the pressure. Now I'm off to clean something... anything... to keep moving!


----------



## emzeebob

mummySS said:


> All makes sense now Em, I had a friend who had really bad vaginisimus and it truly sounds very difficult. Hope you will be ok with the induction process. Feel free to pm me if u have any questions about it. Sometimes it helps to know what to expect. X

to be honest im so hoping i do go natually in the next week as the thort of induction does scare me so any advice wud be greatfully recieved, as my oh keeps telling me they wont do anything i dont want doing and most of it i can have gas and air for any way so i should be able to cope

hope u have ur baby soon though honey,

and hope something happens soon squeeker


----------



## samzi

Well we are finally home. Issy isn't sure of her sister yet and cries every time alice does so its a bit of a mad house atm!


----------



## Aaisrie

Em that must be awful, my friend has it and had the same problems through her labour. Even at the end when she had a section because of PE they had to keep the curtain down so she could see nothing was happening while she was under anaesthetic. Must be awful for you.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Joshua Jacob arrived at 18.32 today weighing 8lb 1oz.


----------



## Clareabell

Congrats Topaz!! Get on over to the grads page :)


----------



## emzeebob

congratz topaz, only 2 of us left now whoop whoop xxxxxxx


----------



## emzeebob

sorry theres 3 of us left


----------



## caz_hills

Congrats emzee x


----------



## caz_hills

Whoops sorry Topaz!!! Too tired and Ajay is crying again..... Sorry guys xx


----------



## Squeeker

Yay, congrats Topaz!! Joshua Jacob is a lovely name, can't wait for photos!

I've been having contractions lastling ~1 min. coming every 6-7 minutes for the past 2 hours or so, after they petered out a bit during the day. I don't have to breathe through them or anything yet... unsure when I should head to the hospital as I have a 35 minute drive...


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Topaz!

Squeaker - call your labour ward, they should be able to advise. I went in when mine were 5 minutes apart and I could breeathe through them too and I was 5cm. Good luck!!


----------



## curlew

congratulations topaz. looking forward to the photos 

good luck to emzee. squeeker and mummyss :happydance:


----------



## mummymarsh

congrats topaz xxx


----------



## melissasbump

congratulations Topaz! And good luck Squeeker! Whos left?? xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Simmy posted on facebook this morning:



> Simm and Paul are delighted to announce the birth of our son Leo, born this morning at 12.32am, 15 days late, weighing 8lb 12oz. We are thrilled!


----------



## emzeebob

ooooooohhhhhh is it just me and squeeker left

so trying everything to get this baby out because apart from being petrified of induction, i really dont want to be strapped to a bed on my back, i cant even lie on my back at night without my hole pelvis killing me, so long walks, bouncing on my ball and ive got yet another curry for dinner, i know i will get sum contractions i have everynight but they seem to fizzle out, cum on baby lol


congratz to all the new babies and mums xxxx


----------



## fifi-folle

Congratulations to all the girls who have delivered whilst I've been offline and good luck to those who are still waiting.
I'll write my birth story when I'm a bit more together. Recovering from section slowly having issues with feeding though, Cameron won't latch and suckle effectively so he's been getting expressed breast milk and formula. 
Off to get some sleep now, three nights on postnatal ward does not make for good sleep!


----------



## LittleSpy

Ack, I really lost track of this thread. Congrats to everyone on their little ones!!

Maisie Charlotte was born July 20th at 6.13pm. She weighed 7lbs 11.6oz and was 18&3/4 inches long. :cloud9:
6 days old:
https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Maisie13-2.jpg


----------



## BlueViolet

LittleSpy said:


> Ack, I really lost track of this thread. Congrats to everyone on their little ones!!
> 
> Maisie Charlotte was born July 20th at 6.13pm. She weighed 7lbs 11.6oz and was 18&3/4 inches long. :cloud9:
> 6 days old:
> https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b277/porkupus/Maisie13-2.jpg


She's beautiful! Love the outfit :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope all those ladies still waiting are doing ok.


----------



## mummymarsh

Spoiler




Spoiler
yabbadabbadooooooo


----------



## gw76

mummymarsh said:


> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 241788
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> yabbadabbadooooooo

fantastic news! So pleased for you


----------



## Aaisrie

omg MM!!!!!!!!!! FANTASTIC!! So excited for you!


----------



## mummymarsh

yippeeeee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx and hurry up too all babies in group left :) xxxxx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:happydance:

Congratulations MM!

:flower:


----------



## topazicatzbet

excellent news mm. h & h 9 months


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG mm that is such brilliant news - I am so happy for you :hugs:

Very well deserved.


----------



## fifi-folle

Congratulations!!!! H&H 9 months! :D


----------



## jaydalee

Hi ladies, wow time just flies by. DD 24th of July,
Wanted to proudly announce the arrival of my son,

Onyx Danny Tamati
26th July @ 12.33AM
7.12 lb - 3.5 kg
40 weeks + 2 days

4 days old today, daddy delivered him, as his mum was my MW on the day. ( my original MW was on holiday ) He stood by me, counted me down, noted the stages of labour and had to call it out, coaxed me through my breathing and then caught our son as he was born. I delivered on my knees, on the bed clinging to the raised backrest of the bed.

Thankyou to all the woman of the group that helped me through my pregnancy, as hard as my pregnancy was, I relied on the advice of you all so much. I hope to post full story of my 46 hour labour, A little hard to do off my iphone.

Good luck to all/any of the woman left, and congratulations to all the new Mummies and Daddies,


----------



## curlew

hi squeker and emzee 

just wondering if there was any news on your little ones?

Emzee good luck with your induction tomorrow if they haven't made an appearance yet.:flower:


----------



## mummySS

Congrats Topaz and jaydalee! 

Emzee, good luck for tmrw, there's still time to pm me if you have any qu's about the induction. 

Squeeker, any news? hang in there!


----------



## Squeeker

Congrats to Simmy on the arrival of Leo!!

And congrats to MM... I'm thrilled for you!!



As for me... :thumbup: Sorry for the delay, but:

DH and I are pleased to announce the arrival of Jillian Audrey on July 27 at 5:02 PM, weighing 7lb 5oz and 20.5" long! We're home and doing wonderfully!

Birth story coming soon... but to tide you over:


----------



## BlueViolet

Squeeker, big congrats! She's beautiful :) Great name choice too! Wink Wink


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats squeeker


----------



## MrsWez

Congrats Squeeker! Jillian is gorgeous!


----------



## Popcorn11

Hi all
I am pleased to announce the arrival of our baby girl - born 17/07/11

I had hoped for a water birth at the birth centre but all that went out the window as I had to be induced due to high bp - however it all turned out for the best as she was op anyway so I would've ended up being transferred to the labour ward. I must say the hospital staff at St marys in London were amazing.


----------



## Popcorn11

Hi all
I am pleased to announce the arrival of our baby girl - born 17/07/11

I had hoped for a water birth at the birth centre but all that went out the window as I had to be induced due to high bp - however it all turned out for the best as she was op anyway so I would've ended up being transferred to the labour ward. I must say the hospital staff at St marys in London were amazing.


----------



## caz_hills

Popcorn11 said:


> Hi all
> I am pleased to announce the arrival of our baby girl - born 17/07/11
> 
> I had hoped for a water birth at the birth centre but all that went out the window as I had to be induced due to high bp - however it all turned out for the best as she was op anyway so I would've ended up being transferred to the labour ward. I must say the hospital staff at St marys in London were amazing.

Huge congratulations! So pleased that you had a good birth experience even though it wasn't your preferred birth plan. Hope you are enjoying the first few weeks of being a Mum! xx :baby:


----------

